# Sticky  What Did You Smoke Today? (Non-Habanos)



## Herf N Turf

For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.

So, what's YOUR latest???


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Drez_

Four Kicks by Crowned Heads, which I am attempting to make into my first video review once I finish the last third.. (I am going to break the internet! haha)


----------



## BlueDevil07

Graycliff Avelino 80th


----------



## atbat82

Nothing yet (work keeps getting in the way of my cigars!), but I've got a UC Toro queued up for tonight. Haven't tried one yet, but very much looking forward to it.


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

did we shut down the old thread?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## MrMurph

Just finished one of my fav everyday sticks: CAO La Traviatta Maduro. Paired with a Makers 46 over an ice ball. Nice way to spend an hour with a thunderstorm rolling in.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Dug out a 2009 God of Fire Carlito. These are absolutely amazing right now!


----------



## KnightHawk63

Had a Garo Double Habano Churchill that I got last week. Yummy stuff!


----------



## Nature

Luchador


----------



## [email protected]

jp1979 said:


> did we shut down the old thread?


Yes. I think don said it was over 2000 pages.

I'm smoking a CiGWAR and I would consider this guy full flavored and very close to full strength. Into second third no change yet but steady burn plenty of smoke and strong. These May age very well.

View attachment 87412


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

My Father Belicoso. 1st 1, very tasty.


----------



## Flyinglow

I had my first Anejo today, and wow. Back to the B&M tomorrow for a couple boxes of these.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP L40


----------



## Keeper01

I'll have to remember to start posting my daily smoke over here.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## daleo8803

I had a bandidos from CI. Not a bad little smoke. Glad they come in a 60 count bale.


----------



## Trackmyer

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Dug out a 2009 God of Fire Carlito. These are absolutely amazing right now!


Never tried the God of Fire.
Whats the dominate flavor in these?


----------



## Trackmyer

Quite surprised. First one, not a bad little cigar. Quite good, and perfectly timed for enjoying a cigar while grilling chicken tonight.


----------



## Work4Play

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance


----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying the hell out of an "I deserve this" smoke and sipping on a cool 805, after finishing a huge side project for another grower my company works with.


I can't remember who exactly blessed me with this beauty but damn this is tasty and burns perfectly.

I am going out on a ledge thinking it was @ShaneG and any of the amazing brothers that hooked me up after Gavin was born. Thank you whoever it was.


----------



## Kasanova King

Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## ShaneG

I can take the credit for that particular stick directly, and I'm glad you are enjoying it.
padron as a brand and the leccia luchador are the ones I keep buying and sending away before I try, because I keep finding good reasons to share, heck the giving side is almost as fun as the getting side when it comes to cigars. You have given me plenty too! How is little Gavin, @AuTechCoM?


----------



## AuTechCoM

ShaneG said:


> I can take the credit for that particular stick directly, and I'm glad you are enjoying it.
> padron as a brand and the leccia luchador are the ones I keep buying and sending away before I try, because I keep finding good reasons to share, heck the giving side is almost as fun as the getting side when it comes to cigars. You have given me plenty too! How is little Gavin, @AuTechCoM?


Haha. I hear you man I let like 3 Anejo slip through my fingers before I finally got one to myself. But Gavin is doing great! Getting so big. And making huge developmental leaps...

He is already 12 lbs and grabbing for things. He even rolled over once. But he hasn't done it again yet.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying an old standby. Illusione rothschildes.


----------



## sullen

anejo 48


----------



## SmokinSpider

My Father Lancero


----------



## [email protected]

Illusione r
View attachment 87426


----------



## atbat82

So, I had planned on an Under Crown, turns out I left it home and packed some others instead. I ended up smoking a Mi Amor Reserva Beso. Amazing first 2/3s, but disappointing finish. It was kind of humid out, so maybe that played into it or the fact that I bought it yesterday. I've got another one I'll let rest for a while and then try it again. I smoked a Mi Amor Duque (not Reserva) the other day and liked that much better (though that one had been resting for a few weeks).


----------



## jp1979

Another Headley Grange El Laguito no. 6


----------



## Archun

78° in the middle of winter down here, so a LP FFP after an amazing Harley ride!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Archun said:


> 78° in the middle of winter down here, so a LP FFP after an amazing Harley ride!


Nice bike!


----------



## Archun

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice bike!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## jcazz

An Illusione ~88~ Robusto.

I had heard so much about these & so many good things, but I was a bit underwhelmed. It wasn't a bad cigar by any means, but I was just getting a "meh" vibe from it. I will give it another try or two before I make a final judgement. Still got to sit on the porch on a beautiful summer evening & smoke, so it's not all bad!


----------



## jusphil85

A.F. 858 Sungrown. Wow. These are great


----------



## imported_mark_j

jcazz said:


> An Illusione ~88~ Robusto.
> 
> I had heard so much about these & so many good things, but I was a bit underwhelmed. It wasn't a bad cigar by any means, but I was just getting a "meh" vibe from it. I will give it another try or two before I make a final judgement. Still got to sit on the porch on a beautiful summer evening & smoke, so it's not all bad!


I didn't like the 88 either. I thought people were crazy hyping Illusione. Then I tried the Singulare and Epernay. Both are very, very good. For me the Epernay is like drinking coffee while eating honey and graham crackers, then morphs into a little coffee and spice. Killer stick.


----------



## cakeanddottle

mark_j said:


> I didn't like the 88 either. I thought people were crazy hyping Illusione. Then I tried the Singulare and Epernay. Both are very, very good. For me the Epernay is like drinking coffee while eating honey and graham crackers, then morphs into a little coffee and spice. Killer stick.


for me, the vitolas that really shine in the original and Epernay lines are the box pressed corona grandes and Churchills. I love them, but with Illusione you're getting a medium body cigar, so if you come to it on a day when you're wanting something stronger it can disappoint. Some of the best smokes I've had have been Illusiones, but I've had my share that were uninspiring as well because it was the wrong cigar for me that day.


----------



## jcazz

mark_j said:


> I didn't like the 88 either. I thought people were crazy hyping Illusione. Then I tried the Singulare and Epernay. Both are very, very good. For me the Epernay is like drinking coffee while eating honey and graham crackers, then morphs into a little coffee and spice. Killer stick.


I'll definitely give these a try. Glad to know I wasn't crazy when the heavens didn't open and light didn't shine down from above when I puffed the 88.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87437
Monte Cristo Monte Conde. And a little research. T.
View attachment 87436


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Trackmyer said:


> Never tried the God of Fire.
> Whats the dominate flavor in these?


I'm not really the best at putting flavor profiles into words, but I'll try. I personally prefer the Carlito blend (which is what I was smoking above) over the Don Carlos blend, but both are great. The Carlito is a Cameroon wrapper, which I love, so if you like real Cameroon wrappers, you will like these.

As far as profile, I would label this as a medium, but a very smooth medium - this is a complex cigar, but it is subtle. It doesn't really hit you over the head with one flavor, and it changes a lot. I get everything from a sweet leather, a mild spice, and a hard to describe sweetness that comes on usually in the last third. There's other flavors in there as well, but they appear and then leave - this is one of those cigars that you will find yourself really paying attention to. There is a hint of coffee that just pops in and out occasionally that I really like. It really has a lot of nuances, and it think that a newer smoker may find it to be a "boring" cigar. I personally love them - easily one of my favorites.

As for what I am smoking now (figured I'd just combine them into one reply):

Viaje Late Harvest Hang Time. One of the very few Viajes I actually like (the Holiday Blends being the other).


----------



## Flaherty582

Right now I'm getting ready to light up a Monte by Montecristo Conde.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## D307P




----------



## atbat82

Archun said:


> 78° in the middle of winter down here, so a LP FFP after an amazing Harley ride!


Nice! I'm very jealous, looks like a delicious smoke. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen

you guys are probably the only two people on the face of the earth that didnt like the 88 :O

~ noellas reserva


----------



## Nature

Liga Privada T52


----------



## DanTheSmoker

My first perdomo courtesy of @MacWebDev
A Connecticut 10th anniversary


----------



## daleo8803

Smoking a signature collection vintage 2004 from CI. Got a 10 pack for $25 plus free shipping on my entire order. Its not bad but I'm going to see what the others do with more rest.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Kasanova King

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## imported_mark_j

sullen said:


> you guys are probably the only two people on the face of the earth that didnt like the 88 :O
> 
> ~ noellas reserva


I must have got a bad 5er. Extreme burn problems. I hold grudges against cigars that make me feel ripped-off.....I think I need to pick up an 88 from the B&M instead of the online vendor I bought them from. The Singulare and Epernay are two of my favorite cigars though.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man o War Orange County Choppers Edition


----------



## daleo8803

Yay I can post pics now! Lol sorry...


----------



## SmokinSpider

You know it's been a long day when you clip that cigar you've been looking forward too all day and........... light the wrong end : (

Lucky for me it's just an old stand by Perdomo Lot23


----------



## hott wheellzz

Quesada Oktoberfest to go with the crazy flooding out here in Arizona


----------



## atbat82

Wasn't even planning on having a cigar today, but such a crappy day I work I felt like I "earned" it. Ended up lighting up another LADC Mi Amor Duque (that's two in the last 5 days). Another amazing cigar - great construction, complex flavors, zero touch ups. Quickly becoming one of my favorites! That, along with a couple glasses of wine and I've all but forgotten about work.


----------



## redlotus11

partagas serie D no.4 Habana


----------



## KungFumeta

Macanudo London Club Maduro.
A little dissapointed, great draw and burn and thick white smoke and the dark chocolate is definately there, but overly spicy from the get-go and somewhat lacking in flavour.



that's my gf's hand btw...


----------



## Pj201

Jericho hill by crowned heads. And it moved straight to my top 5 list.


----------



## Archun

atbat82 said:


> Nice! I'm very jealous, looks like a delicious smoke. Hope you enjoyed it!


Great Cigar. I love them piggies! 
Thanks!


----------



## Archun

Hey @D307P, what car is that on the background?


----------



## profanitypete

On Tatuaje Tuesday yesterday, I smoked a pudgy Tiff. Great light stick, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Hopefully I'll enjoy the rest of the pudgies as much or more.


----------



## LewZephyr

mark_j said:


>


Haven't had that one... what and how is it?

thanks.


----------



## imported_mark_j

LewZephyr said:


> Haven't had that one... what and how is it?
> 
> thanks.


Liga Privada T52 robusto. My favorite cigar. I get earth/coffee/cocoa/spice with occasional floral and mint notes. Full minus strength and Full body.

Edit: I should add that it is also an oily, slow-burning, smoke bomb. This 5 x 54 robusto burned for 1:45.


----------



## Ianoue

Diamond crown & Las Calaveras


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Nature

mark_j said:


> Liga Privada T52 robusto. My favorite cigar. I get earth/coffee/cocoa/spice with occasional floral and mint notes. Full minus strength and Full body.
> 
> Edit: I should add that it is also an oily, slow-burning, smoke bomb. This 5 x 54 robusto burned for 1:45.


Had my first yesterday. Wonderful! Easily among my top cigars so far.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87456
View attachment 87455
Ten months on this "newbie" purchase and actually pretty good with strong notes of nutmeg and cinnamon. Flavors inherent in the criollo wrapper, I think? Also, an uninvited swimmer (copperhead) found in the neighbor's pool skimmer lying in wait for errant frogs and bugs. Already dead in that pic but still looking ominous to me. Amazing, the markings, and how they blend right in. T.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Nestor Miranda Special Selection


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## brimy623




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Kasanova King

Ever so often, a cigar absolutely shocks me with goodness....and this is one of those times....I'm only halfway through this badboy and it's already made my top 5.


----------



## mrmsav




----------



## Herf N Turf

Great to see this thread takin' off like a jet engined dragster already.

My puff du jour is a three year old Anejo 46. If they make better cigars, I'm just not aware of it. Oh the yumminess... :smoke:


----------



## mrmsav




----------



## Keeper01

I've only had one or two Rocky Patel's, but this one is by far my favorite one that I've smoked. I'll definitely be buying some of these.


----------



## Sprouthog

Trinidad Lancero


----------



## Keeper01

Nature said:


> Luchador


How is the Luchador? I think that I'd buy one just because it has one of the coolest bands that I've seen.


----------



## MacWebDev

Romeo y Julieta - Clarines
Quite enjoyable, even on a stormy evening.


----------



## MDS

Jericho Hill Lonsdale

Great smoke! Will grab another single or two.


----------



## Wanker

LFD Maduro Cabinet, came unbanded for CigarplaceLet's see how it pairs with a nice cognac


----------



## BlazinBajan

Oliva Meliano figurardo 
Nice n creamy with a double of Woodford Reserve


----------



## thechasm442

46. One of my top 5 smokes ever.


just noticed...the fuente glue issue seems to be non wrapper relevant. It's freaking everywhere.


----------



## maverickmage

MCW Liga II. The last one in my humidor.


----------



## Nature

Keeper01 said:


> How is the Luchador? I think that I'd buy one just because it has one of the coolest bands that I've seen.


Ha Ha! Yeah the band is pretty cool!
I liked it. Not fantastic, but very good. Bitter chocolate, woody with a little spice on retrohale. The nic was starting to get to me by the end, not uncomfortably, but a nice little buzz. This was the only one I had. I would probably be looking for a 5'er.


----------



## thechasm442

@Nature

you got good taste in beer man. Deschutes Fresh Squeezed is one of my top 5 IPA's


----------



## VaStogie

Padron 2000 Natural. First time trying one, was not a fan.


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Night cap


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

After flying back from Utah (an all day affair) I'm enjoying a Man O War Virtue torpedo.


----------



## Bryan1021

Smoked a Fratello, new to my B&M. Not very well suited to my palate. Probably will not buy another one.


----------



## atbat82

My first El Centurian (A toro). First cigar I've nubbed in a long time and took me a full two hours. I will definitely be picking up more of these.


----------



## redlotus11

La Antiguebad by My Father Cigars


----------



## metinemre

1- La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor before dinner. My 1st time and i didn`t like it.
2- Java after dinner. It was lovely as always


----------



## LewZephyr

Another RYO from the Casa de Céfiro (house of Zephyr)


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Mummy


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> Pudgy Mummy


Damn it, stop smoking while I'm at work. Or maybe I should stop looking at Puff while I'm at work...........


----------



## capnpfff-cl

last night a Diesel unlimited and now a Camacho Connecticut


----------



## Trackmyer

This mornings cigar...



This afternoons cigar..


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Irish Hops


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87517
VS CT Yankee. Not too bad with coffee bean as the dominant flavor. T.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Smoking my last Family Reserve 46 years... That was one hell of a box!


----------



## MrMurph

I'm a little over halfway through my first Kristoff Sumatra...at just over an hour! Floral, cinnamon, great draw, nice finish...I'm loving this cigar! Gotta get some for the humi !


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Shaun

Last night.


----------



## LewZephyr

MrMurph said:


> I'm a little over halfway through my first Kristoff Sumatra...at just over an hour! Floral, cinnamon, great draw, nice finish...I'm loving this cigar! Gotta get some for the humi !


They are my favorite Kristoff


----------



## Bruck

Having one of my RYOs this evening:










Not one of my better wrapping jobs, but not the worst either  I usually expend the more aesthetically-pleasing ones in gifts and trades.
This one has an Ecuador Shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and is filled with Dominican Ligero, Brazilian viso, Colombian Seco, plus a leaf of Cameroon. Burn/draw is pretty good, flavor is somewhat sweet and tangy (due to the Cameroon and shade wrapper), and strength is about medium. It was about a 7.5"x52, and is down to about 3"x52 after burning for a little over an hour.


----------



## thechasm442

Mummy


----------



## sullen

RYO ~ ecuador shade wrapper, pa broadleaf binder, nica/dr fillers
no pics, looks completely pitiful because my ghetto makeshift molds are too big a RG for me,
so these are like freehand corona gordas..


----------



## Cardinal

@sullen have you smoked one of these yet? Not sure if it's as good as the Daruma but has a little of that taste and I'm really enjoying it so far. Good price too.


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> @sullen have you smoked one of these yet? Not sure if it's as good as the Daruma but has a little of that taste and I'm really enjoying it so far. Good price too.


yeah, little being the keyword, found them very lacking in flavor. 
not impressed, nowhere near the darumas...


----------



## Indy-hp

Yum


----------



## Old Smokey

I am smoking a Padilla Habano Torpedo. Apparently these were discontinued in 2011, so I guess this is at least 3 years old and is a great Nicaraguan cigar.


----------



## Passprotection

Shaun said:


> Last night.


Not a large RG fan but those are good smokes.


----------



## CT Shade

Tat 7th Capa Especial


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Just got done with this Padron FR 85 years.. excellent.


----------



## Bubb

Punch Rare Corojo champion not the most expensive but a fave of mine.


----------



## Merovius

Oro Lancero


Pushing 95% humidity, this could be very frustrating & I might be out here for 2 hours.

Excellent so far, a bit peaty, hopefully the rain holds off.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> yeah, little being the keyword, found them very lacking in flavor.
> not impressed, nowhere near the darumas...


I was just coming back to say it kinda sucks. First 2" or so was good, then it just fell apart. Won't get any more.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Oro Lancero
> 
> 
> Pushing 95% humidity, this could be very frustrating & I might be out here for 2 hours.
> 
> Excellent so far, a bit peaty, hopefully the rain holds off.


Man, are you in the rainforest?? Didn't know it got that humid up there. Hopefully it's not 91 degrees at 9:30 like here at least.


----------



## Shaun

On a maduro kick. CAO Flathead 554. This is a good one!


----------



## atbat82

Bubb said:


> Punch Rare Corojo champion not the most expensive but a fave of mine.
> View attachment 50356


One of my favorite go to cigars. Something about the shape and burn - I love it. Good choice.


----------



## atbat82

Today was a two cigar day (y'all are a bad influence :eyebrows.

First was a L'Atelier Selection Spéciale "38 Special." It was good, but not terrible exciting








I then tried my first MUWAT KFC -I'll admit, pre-light I was a little worried. This thing spelled like a BBQ pit and way too much like a flavored cigar. But upon lighting it, the meaty savory taste was very subtle. I actually enjoyed it a lot. Tons of smoke and a really interesting flavor.


----------



## thechasm442

Earlier

Belicoso


----------



## Calikind

Viaje -Big Ivan


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Shaun

Good Morning. And Happy Friday!


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Lil Drac


----------



## zabhatton

very nice


----------



## Trackmyer

Nice and meaty towards the end. Not bad overall.


----------



## fattaman

Is that a chinchilla under your hand or am I spacing out? mg:


----------



## Calikind




----------



## atbat82

zabhatton said:


> very nice


What is that? Never seen that label before...


----------



## jp1979

RomaCraft EC and RomaCraft BA at the course today.


----------



## Trackmyer

fattaman said:


> Is that a chinchilla under your hand or am I spacing out? mg:


Haha, no, not a chinchilla. Its a pic of my husky when she was still a pup. I have a lexan sheet covering my desk with some pics of my dogs, kids, and drawings from my girls under it.


----------



## zabhatton

atbat82 said:


> What is that? Never seen that label before...


Am Fernandez fresh rolled. Got it from a BOTL here


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Tiff


----------



## fattaman

Trackmyer said:


> Haha, no, not a chinchilla. Its a pic of my husky when she was still a pup. I have a lexan sheet covering my desk with some pics of my dogs, kids, and drawings from my girls under it.


Still looks real to me.Ha ha.


----------



## egoo33

D307P said:


> Pudgy Lil Drac


By far my fave from the box good call


----------



## brimy623

Trying to get one in before the rain comes again!!
Cardinal Maduro 52


----------



## Keeper01

I'm loving these AVO Maduro Churchill's.


----------



## egoo33

JDN Howard robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87537
VS 10th Anniversario.


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Caldwell Murcias la liberation (?) Was mehhh

Revisiting a Las Calaveras now and it is much better than the first few when they came out


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87538
Had to put the last one out and switch to an ol' reliable, AF Short Story. Much improved. T.


----------



## egoo33

Continuing my Crowned heads theme las Calaveras


----------



## Pj201

Getting ready to fire up a king is dead from Caldwell


----------



## tnlawyer

egoo33 said:


> Continuing my Crowned heads theme las Calaveras


Bought 2 boxes of these the other day. Love them!


----------



## sullen

going with a 2012 no.77 after i make coffee

didn't realise how bad this pic came out til after i upped it : (


----------



## Pj201

Crowned heads has 3 blends in my top five now. Amazing how tasty their cigars are.


----------



## egoo33

tnlawyer said:


> Bought 2 boxes of these the other day. Love them!


They have impressed me not a big Crowned Heads guy the regular lines have been pretty meh for me and get them just because they are on clearance but I have been impressed by
this release has been solid I don't think its a 94 but a very solid offering would love to have them as a year round release another home run from the My Father factory they god the Midas touch. Now on to the Angels Anvil once I find the time to smoke that monster.


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> They have impressed me not a big Crowned Heads guy the regular lines have been pretty meh for me and get them just because they are on clearance but I have been impressed by
> this release has been solid I don't think its a 94 but a very solid offering would love to have them as a year round release another home run from the My Father factory they god the Midas touch. Now on to the Angels Anvil once I find the time to smoke that monster.


Have you tried the Jericho Hill? Decent smoke, I bought so box blind and glad I did.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## TreySC




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AAA tonight


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Have you tried the Jericho Hill? Decent smoke, I bought so box blind and glad I did.


I haven't gotten around to it, I have been gravitating toward the dark side lately and have a feeling I'll be going down that road but I usually go to Cigars & More about once a month to get out of the house working at home kind of makes me feel like I am in The Shining but I have been meaning to check that out and just got a 5ver of the LFD 94 and if those two don't click for me I think I am done with the Mexican San Andrés wrapper, just have clicked for me too Earthy. I really tried to like Illusione's Rothchild everything about it screamed to me size price etc... but flavor wasn't in my wheelhouse, same thing with Undercrown just way too much Earth/Dirt flavor.


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> I haven't gotten around to it, I have been gravitating toward the dark side lately and have a feeling I'll be going down that road but I usually go to Cigars & More about once a month to get out of the house working at home kind of makes me feel like I am in The Shining but I have been meaning to check that out and just got a 5ver of the LFD 94 and if those two don't click for me I think I am done with the Mexican San Andrés wrapper, just have clicked for me too Earthy. I really tried to like Illusione's Rothchild everything about it screamed to me size price etc... but flavor wasn't in my wheelhouse, same thing with Undercrown just way too much Earth/Dirt flavor.


You go to the one in Long Grove?


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> You go to the one in Long Grove?


Yeah the Libertyville location is an extra half hour of windshield time so I have never gone, just missed the Davidoff Event with a master blend session with Henke Kelner today but couldn't get off work that would have been amazing but it was only for the first 20 people and would totally miss it someday, but the Long Grove lounge is my place really nice during the summer no where nearly as crowded, its very clicky there so I usually go with a friend or bs with the staff.


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> Yeah the Libertyville location is an extra half hour of windshield time so I have never gone, just missed the Davidoff Event with a master blend session with Henke Kelner today but couldn't get off work that would have been amazing but it was only for the first 20 people and would totally miss it someday, but the Long Grove lounge is my place really nice during the summer no where nearly as crowded, its very clicky there so I usually go with a friend or bs with the staff.


I used to go to the Libertyville store all the time. It was clicky there too. I'm not a shop chatter so I didn't car really, but it's definitely something you pick up on.


----------



## Shaun

Smoked a Nub "Plus" (5") habano more or less ROTT. 95% humidity here in Minnesota tonight. The stick ended up swelling and splitting and was a complete mess in the last third. I'm hoping it was a fluke. Is this common in high humidity? The stick was in my humi at 68% for only about a week. No picture this time since it would be too gruesome...


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I used to go to the Libertyville store all the time. It was clicky there too. I'm not a shop chatter so I didn't car really, but it's definitely something you pick up on.


I hear ya I don't have a locker there and have no intentions on getting one so I just bs with the staff and see whats smoking well, don't really need to do a Scotch tasting there with the regulars.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I'm having a Las Calaveras care of a sampler from the one and only @Shemp75


----------



## Merovius

2009


----------



## sullen

~R~ for a nightcap


----------



## A.McSmoke

Quesada Heisenberg - Corneta Cuadrada

I like the way they put this out as a mystery, not disclosing any information about the tobacco within or the wrapper. Very good cigar IMO...worth a try


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## daleo8803

I tried a San lotano maduro. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Had an Anejo 46 this afternoon. I've had a few Anejos now and they have all been amazing, easily some of the best smokes I've ever had.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## J0N47H4N

After pulling a 13 hour shift decided to end the day with a UF-13.


----------



## Bryan1021

Hemingway Short Story with the son playing in the field before the rain. Nice smoke on a short time table. Turning into my go-to when time is short.


----------



## ccie6011

Buccanero Full Sail
El Original Toro
CyB Lancero


----------



## J0N47H4N

@Merovius That God of Fire looks delicious.


----------



## beachbum

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.
> 
> So, what's YOUR latest???


Finally opened this thread and am currently enjoying an Oliva V maduro lancero. First lancero ever, and quite a big difference from my usual double robusto. A bit smoother with a new flavor dominating. I like it.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Those Oliva v lanceros are a bargain. One of the better lanceros for the price.


----------



## thechasm442

Tat Reserva noellas


----------



## KungFumeta

Rosalones 342. A tiny vitola packed with cocoa and creaminess, perfect to go along with a morning coffee!
Cheap, too...


----------



## fattaman




----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Last night I had my first Dirty Rat....pretty good smoke. But I still think I like the T-52 better.


----------



## Tgs679

Tat Regios Reserva


----------



## Cardinal

A wonderful smoke, with thanks to Devin (Dbragg) -


----------



## sullen

Good morning ~ casa torano


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War Virtue toro with my coffee this morning.


----------



## Chad202

Just1ce said:


> Man O'War Virtue toro with my coffee this morning.


Same here..great morning smoke. Pairs well with coffee.


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Frank


----------



## egoo33

Angels Anvil


----------



## cpmcdill

AJ Fernandez Spectre


----------



## atbat82

My first #9 smoked right at the shop. Major burn issues, I think it was way too wet. I bought a few the other day to rest for a while. I'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87564
Zino Classic... Nice and steady. T.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Diesel Hair of the Dog


----------



## Bubb

Undercrown with a pint of Newcastle. My first Undercrown that thing smokes like a stack.


----------



## Chad202

La Aurora Ecuador


----------



## brimy623




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Funky looking ash on this one...


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Steadfast

Had three this week as I plow through my samples to find a couple of good cigars

1) Arganese CL3 - I didn't like this one. Tasted like I was smoking a mosquito mud puddle; gave up about halfway through it.
2) Cohiba Red Dot (DR) - Maybe my expectations were too high, but this was a pretty good smoke. I got tobacco and not much else. Seems overpriced
3) Oliva Serie O Natuarl - My favorite of the week by far. My first perfecto as well. Clean, slow burn, toasty tobacco taste with a slight spice to it. I really enjoyed this one and look forward to trying the maduro.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Not generally a big fan of RP, but this is pretty good.


----------



## Drez_

San Lotano Oval Connecticut - My first visit with the Conn.. Previously had the Maduro and wasn't really awed, but must say the Connecticut was rather nice for a late morning smoke. Nutty flavors with some nice backing of mild spice. May have another in the morning and throw a review up on it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla lancero


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Creo Lancero


----------



## sullen

LHC core


----------



## capnpfff-cl

5 Vegas Triple A


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


>


What'd you think of the DC Maximus? Grabbed a No.5 last week


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> What'd you think of the DC Maximus? Grabbed a No.5 last week


Just shy of saying I luv it!!!
Been sitting for a few months & it's just gotten better.
Have to get some more, down to my last 2!


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Just shy of saying I luv it!!!
> Been sitting for a few months & it's just gotten better.
> Have to get some more, down to my last 2!


Cool. Thanks for the feedback.

I'm about to spark a Romeos Mini...courtesy of CVS ditching all tobacco products at 75% off. Grabbed a tin of 10 for $3.09. I've never had them, but oh well 'bout to give one a try.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Cool. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I'm about to spark a Romeos Mini...courtesy of CVS ditching all tobacco products at 75% off. Grabbed a tin of 10 for $3.09. I've never had them, but oh well 'bout to give one a try.


Gonna have to check my local CVS! LOL


----------



## daleo8803

A f hemming way short story. Very nice. Will try the muduro tomorrow.


----------



## Work4Play

AF Hemingway Best Seller


----------



## fattaman




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Cardinal




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Cabaiguan lancero


----------



## atbat82

Nica Rustica last night.


----------



## brimy623

About to go have a "nooner" of Patron to go along with...


----------



## egoo33

Camacho Blackout Figurado


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Baby Face


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87577
Bahia Matanzas No. 2. Smoking nicely. T.


----------



## egoo33

D307P said:


> Pudgy Baby Face


did you get through the box yet? If so what's been your fave I think the drac knocked it out the park wish I could buy them by the box


----------



## D307P

egoo33 said:


> did you get through the box yet? If so what's been your fave I think the drac knocked it out the park wish I could buy them by the box


I'm almost through second box. To me they have been hit or miss. First box frank and wolf tasted of ammonia. Second box they were ok but 2nd Jason wouldn't stay lit or draw. I wouldn't buy another box but that's just me. This face is excellent though


----------



## egoo33

The face drac and mummy were the best the frank tasted very young I have anther box that I'll let nap until next year I was really let down by the frank too sharp


----------



## Trackmyer

From a Awesome BOTL @SeanTheEvans. Thanks again brother, made a nice cigar for keeping me company while I grilled lunch today.


----------



## smokin_dad

I smoked an Upmann The Banker this morning. Going for something a little bolder this evening. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## AlliChaparra




----------



## Russian Piligrim

I had My Uzi weighs a ton +11. This is really good stick. Rich and powerful.


----------



## MrMurph

After a few days of tasting others, back to my standard "everyday" stick: CAO La Traviatta Maduro. I just find these very satisfying....and a good value at less than $5 ea.


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## Drez_

Alec Bradley Prensado ....uneventful and rather one dimensional. I wish I had my $11 and my time back. :noidea:


----------



## cakeanddottle

Drez_ said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado ....uneventful and rather one dimensional. I wish I had my $11 and my time back. :noidea:


I get a nice sourdough twang from these, but yeah, not at B&M prices


----------



## Drez_

cakeanddottle said:


> I get a nice sourdough twang from these, but yeah, not at B&M prices


This was my first AB Prensado - in the Torpedo. I got a few hints of some flavors that could've made it nice, but they never lasted longer than one puff. Mostly it was dark standard tobacco with some faint spice throughout the entire cigar. I don't have much experience with AB in general, but I much preferred the Black Market I've had to this. Maybe it was an off stick, or maybe the Honduran tobacco just doesn't fit my taste as well as some others.

I'd try it again if one was given to me in hopes that it was just a fluke..but honestly, with what I got from this one I wouldn't pay $5 for one to sample again.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro. Horrible burn but that is what butane is for. Cigar tasted great.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron Series 5000 on the course


----------



## jp1979

Didn't smoke any on the course today, but smoked a Casa Cuba Corona and a Lat Mad44 while watching the LL World Series at the shop.


----------



## daleo8803

Padron 1926.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Trackmyer said:


> From a Awesome BOTL @SeanTheEvans. Thanks again brother, made a nice cigar for keeping me company while I grilled lunch today.


Looks like you already had some company as well! Is that a bear chilling out on the floor?


----------



## Pj201

Big fan of nomad


----------



## Old Smokey

MonteCristo New York Edition. I bought the Conniseuer edition box about 7 months ago and buried it. This is my first out of the box. This 6x60 box press is much larger than I usually smoke but the draw and burn are excellent this first half. It is a good but has not wowed me.


----------



## brimy623

Beautiful evening in BK!!
A gem from a HTF/LE Sampler from @Shemp75


----------



## Trackmyer

SeanTheEvans said:


> Looks like you already had some company as well! Is that a bear chilling out on the floor?


Haaha, nope thats my 12 year old Husky/Shepard mix. Sweet old lady.


----------



## Trackmyer

Evenings cigar and scotch while I grilled dinner.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Ruination


----------



## sullen

Carrillo elencos

Going to be a sad sad day when these are gone


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Beautiful evening in BK!!
> A gem from a HTF/LE Sampler from @Shemp75


How did you like it? I had a rough first experience.


----------



## CT Shade

PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura


----------



## Passprotection

Surrogates Tramp Stamp and some blues playing on Pandora.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> How did you like it? I had a rough first experience.


I liked it! Have to find some to have in the humi.
Excellent construction, dead on burn, good flavors and loved the aroma on me when I came inside.
This is only the 2nd stick that I've burned from the sampler that I bought from Shemp; and his sampler is 2 for 2!


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I liked it! Have to find some to have in the humi.
> Excellent construction, dead on burn, good flavors and loved the aroma on me when I came inside.
> This is only the 2nd stick that I've burned from the sampler that I bought from Shemp; and his sampler is 2 for 2!


Awesome, I will give it another go on that recommendation.


----------



## thechasm442

Yum


----------



## Shaun

Becoming an old standby. Good smoke for $1.25/stick. In bulk. From The Devil.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I smoked a "Free Cuba" :doh: on my car ride home...

don't judge me :nono: I was alone and didn't want to waste a real cigar.


----------



## atbat82




----------



## usafvet509

I had 2 curiously bland cigars last night :hmm: A Padilla Maduro torpedo, then a Partagas Black Label toro. Had them for 6 months, max... odd


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Wolfie


----------



## D307P

Kristoff Intensivo


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> Pudgy Wolfie


Dave are you liking the pudgies? I have heard such a mixed response from this LE and passed on them when they were being sold as singles at my B&M.


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dave are you liking the pudgies? I have heard such a mixed response from this LE and passed on them when they were being sold as singles at my B&M.


I am almost through my second box. Some in first box were horrible, tasted like ammonia. In second box, the ones bad in the first box were good this time. I love the Jason but the second one would not stay lit and hade no draw. I won't buy a third box. I did like the Tiff in box boxes.


----------



## Chad202

La Aurora Corojo. Wow im really becoming a fan of their cigars. Im getting a nutty consistency throughout (cashew, walnut?) who knows. Great smoke.


----------



## llappen




----------



## fattaman




----------



## brimy623




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A quick mid-day Padron series Londres


----------



## MrMurph

In the middle of a My Father's Flor de las Antillas......enjoying it immensely. Being on the deck with a Makers 46, low humidity, and 2 Chocolate Labs lying at my feet is contributing to the overall experience....


----------



## D307P




----------



## baddddmonkey

yea buddy!


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## egoo33

LFD 1994


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87592
Oliva Saison robusto. Tasty.


----------



## Ribeater

A Cain daytona from the sampler i got for my birthday . I got a really good momma ! It paired nice with a little crown royal but i dont think anyone was wondering if i was drinking !


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras


----------



## brimy623

Couldn't wait!


----------



## Merovius

CroMagnon Anthropology

@brimy623 what's the verdict boss


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> CroMagnon Anthropology
> 
> @brimy623 what's the verdict boss


Like the one you're smoking!!

The Big Payback is a nice stick.
Has elements from the Namakubi & Daruma to me, even though it's a Nica puro and the others are a hodge podge.
Good flavor, excellent burn, nice aroma, I would say medium strength.
Will get a few more to keep in the humi.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## J0N47H4N

Tried out an infused today. Enjoyed a Tabak Especial Dulce.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione Rex


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Corojo


----------



## Damselnotindistress

CAO Extreme toro size


----------



## jusphil85

Ep carrillo new wave Connecticut. ...love these sticks!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

J0N47H4N said:


> Tried out an infused today. Enjoyed a Tabak Especial Dulce.


OK, so you like infused ??? :tinfoil3:

:dunno: not my cup of tea but ....

:kicknuts: good go know


----------



## J0N47H4N

@pdqwizard It not something I would purchase again, just wanted a change of pace


----------



## pdq_wizzard

J0N47H4N said:


> @pdqwizard It not something I would purchase again, just wanted a change of pace


understood, but ..... :boink:


----------



## daleo8803

A F muduro not sure of the name. Not bad but I like the short story better.


----------



## brimy623

Damselnotindistress said:


> CAO Extreme toro size


How is it?


----------



## D307P

La Aurora did a corona size for Mid-Atlantic region of all the tubed perfectos. Had the Broadleaf last night and smoking the Cameroon this morning.


----------



## DbeatDano

From last night. Fell asleep before I posted it. Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto


----------



## ELLASU

brimy623 said:


> Couldn't wait!


How was it? I got just one and its been resting a couple months, kind of been waiting for the fall when the weather is nice to sit outside.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## brimy623

ELLASU said:


> How was it? I got just one and its been resting a couple months, kind of been waiting for the fall when the weather is nice to sit outside.


I liked it a lot!
Good flavors, razor sharp burn, good construction and nice aroma.
Even though this is a Nica Puro, it had flavors that reminded me of both the Namakubi Ecuador & the Daruma.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

brimy623 said:


> How is it?


*I really enjoyed it. As advertised ligero tobaccos all the way, and it brought back flavors and memories of best times in the B&M with all the lounge chair smokers permeating the atmosphere. Good flavors, very strong, intoxicating just like I like 'em! Do recommend, just not on an empty stomach!


----------



## Ricardo-

Breakfast and lunch


----------



## ELLASU

brimy623 said:


> I liked it a lot!
> Good flavors, razor sharp burn, good construction and nice aroma.
> Even though this is a Nica Puro, it had flavors that reminded me of both the Namakubi Ecuador & the Daruma.


Thanks!! Can't wait until a crisp fall evening watching college football outside to light her up.:thumb::smoke2:


----------



## D307P

Trying the Corojo Corona now


----------



## brimy623

Only about an inch in right now, but pretty nice!
Love the price point. $6.75 at a NY B&M!!!


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Kasanova King

Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8


----------



## D307P




----------



## Nature

LFD Litto Gomez Diaz - Small Batch V


----------



## brimy623

Decent flavor, good construction, but I'm not running out to get any more.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## jp1979

La Duena Robusto


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1926 Serie No. 6


----------



## Bruck

Four Kicks. It's okay but I wouldn't wrestle an alligator to get another one


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## Kasanova King

San Lontano


----------



## Big Tex

Getting on my Soap Box this evening....


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Laynard




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Trackmyer

Pretty good, I liked the Aquitaine more though.


----------



## Nature

Laynard said:


>


Had to look this one up. Hope we can see one of your great reviews on this. Have you tried any others?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Camacho Ecuador toro. VERY nice! Fruit and raisins pre-light aroma; smooth, cool and pleasant all the way to the nub; never became harsh or hot. Stayed fruity and succulent all the way through. Very pleasant and satisfying smoke :rockon:


----------



## Laynard

Nature said:


> Had to look this one up. Hope we can see one of your great reviews on this. Have you tried any others?


Unfortunately, I didn't really take notes for a real review. I just wanted a relaxing smoke without thinking too much about it. Mainly woody flavors, with some sweet chocolate-like notes. A nice earthy, woody Honduran profile. Not very complex, as the flavors didn't evolve through thirds, but refined and balanced. Excellent burn, medium-full in strength. It's a real good smoke. I will definitely get more - this was my only one.

I have sort of an "in" with Felix. He sent me one of these and one of their new CSB (haven't tried that one yet) with a recent order. The Something Special is amazing and the Ringo is really good as well. I have a Havana Sunrise and Ego resting for a time soon. Definitely one of my favorite boutique companies.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a tatuaje chuck.


----------



## jusphil85

Cromagnon Aquitaine Mode 5


----------



## SmokinSpider

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Belicoso


----------



## Calikind




----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War toro


----------



## atbat82

Tried another LP #9 . I dry boxed this one for a couple days before smoking and it was superb. Much better than the last one I had straight from my B&M. I've got a handful more in going to let rest for a while longer.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Connecticut Corona


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje Verocu 5


----------



## Tgs679

Diesel Unlimited d.4 Maduro


----------



## Trackmyer

One of my favorite brands....regardless


----------



## Tgs679

Quesada Tributo Alvarito


----------



## J0N47H4N

Decided to try out a toscano style today. Courtesy of CVS's clearance sale.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## thechasm442

Very tasty


----------



## Old Smokey

Punch Rare Corojo Corona


----------



## BlueDevil07

Chocolate, sweet baking spice, pepper. Very Padron-like. Will be picking up more of these.


----------



## Sprouthog

JdN 13 lancero


----------



## cakeanddottle

thechasm442 said:


> Very tasty


everything about this cigar rocks, from the box to the band to how damn good it is. I am definitely in for a few boxes.


----------



## MrMurph

Kristoff Sumatra....This is my second one and I must say.....gotta get a box !


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

another great day, another round, another Padron.... 4000


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Shorty


----------



## thechasm442

cakeanddottle said:


> everything about this cigar rocks, from the box to the band to how damn good it is. I am definitely in for a few boxes.


I agree. It was my first from a 5pack from July. I will buy more.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada. Didn't like it at all


----------



## egoo33

thechasm442 said:


> Very tasty


Never pictured you as a cider guy more of a swish hard type of guy


----------



## thechasm442

egoo33 said:


> Never pictured you as a cider guy more of a swish hard type of guy


haha, that's a julian thing.

I usually do hate cider though, however the smith and forge finishes really dry and is pretty awesome. None of that sweetness. Great with a stronger cigar too.


----------



## egoo33

thechasm442 said:


> haha, that's a julian thing.
> 
> I usually do hate cider though, however the smith and forge finishes really dry and is pretty awesome. None of that sweetness. Great with a stronger cigar too.


My guy if we ever meet up first thing I'm saying is smokes let's go


----------



## thechasm442

egoo33 said:


> My guy if we ever meet up first thing I'm saying is smokes let's go


hahaha for sure man. Amon Amarth is around the corner.......


----------



## egoo33

I should have some PTO around turkey day let me know, I'm usually rounding up Bourbon County Stout on Black Friday


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Just finished up a Diesel Unlimited, and about to light up a Pueblo Dominicano.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Night cap


----------



## daleo8803

1844 muduro. Very nice cheap stick. I think this will be my first box purchase.


----------



## Laynard

daleo8803 said:


> 1844 muduro. Very nice cheap stick. I think this will be my first box purchase.


I may be wrong, but I think @Fuzzy enjoys these regularly. I also enjoy them...may have to smoke another soon.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione ~r~


----------



## redlotus11

Partagas Black Label


----------



## Fuzzy

Laynard said:


> I may be wrong, but I think @Fuzzy enjoys these regularly. I also enjoy them...may have to smoke another soon.


I do indeed like the 1844's in the #50 size. I bought a few boxes awhile ago an now really enjoy them with a years+ rest.
Lately, they have been out of stock at my preferred vendor. Alway buy more than I need so they get some rest. Seems all of AJ's blends I like get better with some humidor time.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## MDS

MUWAT KFC. I was pleasantly surprised by this one.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue. I like these


----------



## atbat82

MDS said:


> MUWAT KFC. I was pleasantly surprised by this one.


I had the same reaction. The prelight smell is really intense (and a bit scary), but then it smokes rather well. I just picked up a 10 pack of the little ones.


----------



## stonecutter2

Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro. Totally awesome.


----------



## Passprotection

These are great aged - yellow cello.


----------



## atbat82

Started my day off with a Tatuaje Reserva Petite. Lots of flavor in that little stick. I might have to stock up before winter as it's a great way to enjoy a cigar when you've only got 30 minutes. Since I only smoke outside, January's in CT are tough.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Quesada Tributo Alvarito


----------



## brimy623

Oh how I enjoy this cigar!!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## atbat82

Had an Undercrown Rubusto this afternoon. Very very tasty. Definitely on my "buy some more" list.


----------



## D307P

Island Jim. Brand new cigar brought out by the company that makes the Leaf by Oscar.


----------



## cakeanddottle

I really, really like the maduro version of this cigar, so I've been looking forward to this one. Hope that anticipation doesn't lead to disappointment.


----------



## Big Tex

Cockstrong!


----------



## Old Smokey

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selecto.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking an El Centurion Toria


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Trackmyer

Just returned home from moving my oldest daughter into Binghamton University. It's been a long day with a 2.5 hr ride home at the end of it. Headed straight to the garage for a scotch and cigar.....ahh Im glad thats done.


----------



## Btubes18

Undercrown


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## Merovius

Duuuuuuude...



Whoooaaahhhh

:smoke:


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Duuuuuuude...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooaaahhhh
> 
> :smoke:


That good?!?!?

I almost forgot how good these are...


----------



## BlazinBajan

FFP quite tasty ....nice n flavorful a tad on the creamy side, great smoke thanks @Gordo1473, finally got around to it, I appreciate it Brother, I haven't
forgot about you!!!:dude:


----------



## smokin_dad

I smoked a Tat Conoju 2003 and a Jericho Hill! Fantastic smokes! They were my 1st but surely won't be my last!


----------



## atbat82

Trackmyer said:


> Just returned home from moving my oldest daughter into Binghamton University. It's been a long day with a 2.5 hr ride home at the end of it. Headed straight to the garage for a scotch and cigar.....ahh Im glad thats done.


Congrats! Exhausting day, but you must be a proud papa!


----------



## atbat82

Merovius said:


> Duuuuuuude...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooaaahhhh
> 
> :smoke:


I just picked up a 5 pack of these...shhh, they're resting. Glad to hear it was good! (At least I think that's what you meant)!


----------



## sullen

Just finished a Noellas Reserva, first one in a long time, almost forgot how good they are. 
Happy Tat Thursday!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> That good?!?!?
> 
> I almost forgot how good these are...


Yeah I had one yesterday am and reminded myself the same..... 
Is that a lancero?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Yeah I had one yesterday am and reminded myself the same.....
> Is that a lancero?


Short Churchill.

i have to get some more!
i may actually try the lancero


----------



## CT Shade

Headley Grange Hermosa #4 . While I watched Texas A&M rip South Carolina. Johnny who?


----------



## KungFumeta

Rosalones 448 Cónsul.

With a Johnnie Walker Red & Tonic to help it along!


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Corona


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> That good?!?!?





atbat82 said:


> I just picked up a 5 pack of these...shhh, they're resting. Glad to hear it was good! (At least I think that's what you meant)!


Inflection never translates well over the web, that was my stoner voice cus its under black light to reveal the hidden branding. I was poking fun at the gimmick.

The stick itself was so-so, I thought the Samurai Maduro was much better (also San Andres/Aganorsa)


----------



## Tgs679

Anyone else missing @sullen stogie pics. Where are you man?


----------



## VaStogie

I tried a sub $2 smoke by J.C. Newman called "Quorum". For less 2 bones it's worth a shot for those interested and Google a search brought up some favorable reviews for cheap sticks, but it was not for me.


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Anyone else missing @sullen stogie pics. Where are you man?


I've been smoking outside lately... Usually taking only my tablet with me which we takes awful pics and usually leaving my phone inside charging : (


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> I've been smoking outside lately... Usually taking only my tablet with me which we takes awful pics and usually leaving my phone inside charging : (


Ah I see. well we got to take advantage of the weather while we can.


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Had a JD Howard Reserve. Really like the flavors which are sort of an amped up Headley Grange, but 3 of the 5 I have tried had wrapper issues. At a $2-$3 premium over the HG, its really hard to justify purchasing this stick again.


----------



## Passprotection

Haven't been smoking much of late due to starting school on line. Yeah it sucks.

-not the cigar. These are actually good.


----------



## DbeatDano

Perdomo Habano Connecticut Presidente


----------



## D307P

Smoking a CAO Amazon Basin and its actually good. For some reason I thought I probably won't like it


----------



## BlueDevil07

San Lotano Bull robusto


----------



## egoo33

Intemperance BA lonsdale


----------



## jp1979

Big day for me today.

Golfing:
Curivari petite cafe
Illusione sin Cintas
CH Jericho Hill Lonsdale

Pool:
Illusione singulare 2013 
Oliva g maduro figurado


----------



## thechasm442

Pudgy Jason. Easily my favorite pudgy so far.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Entropydave

Well, today I smoked a La Perla Habana and it was really rather nice! That's all I can really say - I enjoyed it!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Short Churchill.
> 
> i have to get some more!
> i may actually try the lancero


They're next to impossible to find : (
Think it was a tiny special release.

I'm having a La Antiguedad. 
So good, just noticing the increasing sweetness as it progresses.

CA rated it at 85 or 87.... Unreal. 
My last issue of that rag and have no desire to renew another free subscription. 
I learn more off my cinnamon toast crunch box each month.

EDIT:

Looks like they're still available, though limited but not to the extent I was thinking. 
I thought they were part of that small box release with the ladc lanceros that is impossible to find.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1926


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> Big day for me today.
> 
> Golfing:
> Curivari petite cafe
> Illusione sin Cintas
> CH Jericho Hill Lonsdale
> 
> Pool:
> Illusione singulare 2013
> Oliva g maduro figurado


Awesome!

Looks like you're ready to spend a day with @D307P and I.


----------



## Nature

Total Flame - Nicaragua


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> They're next to impossible to find : (
> Think it was a tiny special release.
> 
> I'm having a La Antiguedad.
> So good, just noticing the increasing sweetness as it progresses.
> 
> CA rated it at 85 or 87.... Unreal.
> My last issue of that rag and have no desire to renew another free subscription.
> I learn more off my cinnamon toast crunch box each month.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Looks like they're still available, though limited but not to the extent I was thinking.
> I thought they were part of that small box release with the ladc lanceros that is impossible to find.


I bought it from a BOTL here on puff as a Garcia unreleased and thoroughly enjoyed it!

I was just relaxing the latest edition of CA and noticed I was reading everything other than their cigar notes!!


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Neuros

good cigar and some good reading


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Looks like you're ready to spend a day with @D307P and I.


After dinner:
CroMag Aquitaine Mandible


----------



## Kasanova King

Earlier today I smoked a Monte Cristo....and then a Man O' War Virtue....and now, it's Padron time....Call me simple, I truly enjoy this blend....


----------



## CT Shade

Illusione Epernay le Grande


----------



## thechasm442

SS Maduro for Fuente Friday


----------



## atbat82

JdN Antaño 1970. Great flavor, huge nicotine buzz, but a really loose draw and some burn issues. I'll toss it up to a fluke as these are usually fantastic.


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva G Cammie...good cigar.


----------



## MDS

atbat82 said:


> I had the same reaction. The prelight smell is really intense (and a bit scary), but then it smokes rather well. I just picked up a 10 pack of the little ones.


Yeah. It smelled like smoked salmon or something along those lines. Intimidating till you fire it up and find out it's not at all offensive. I'd buy another one or two for sure.


----------



## VaStogie

Gran Habano Azteca Fuertte. It was ok but not as good as the Corojo Vintage 2002 and the 3SLS.


----------



## daleo8803

Drew estate under crown. Wow! My first definitely not my last.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Love these things.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Pj201

jp1979 said:


> Big day for me today.
> 
> Golfing:
> Curivari petite cafe
> Illusione sin Cintas
> CH Jericho Hill Lonsdale
> 
> Pool:
> Illusione singulare 2013
> Oliva g maduro figurado


Thats a great line up justin, I'm sure you enjoyed yourself. Way to go brother.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Double shot Friday. Started with the La Jugada, loved the flavor hated the size 6x60. Finished with a Java and Shake Porter, an excellent pairing.


----------



## Cardinal

Courtesy of @beltjones. Thanks Andy, this was my first Cabaiguan and I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## egoo33

CYB lancero


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## imported_mark_j

pdq_wizzard said:


> Love these things.


Agreed. So good and so cheap. And I mean crazy good and crazy cheap.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue. I like these


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2011 GOF Serie B


----------



## D307P




----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


>


When I die I want to come back as your dog, he gets to witness a lot of great cigars coming out of your humidor.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Chad202

LFD Chapter 1 with a cold one watching a little college football. Highly recommended.


----------



## D307P

Kristoff Intensivo. I like these


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87656
My first and aptly named, "Rustica". Smoking nicely, too. T.


----------



## Tgs679

Illusione 68


----------



## Tobias Lutz

courtesy of @04EDGE40 , while watching the Georgia / Clemson game.

Great smoke so far!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## brimy623




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR 46... This cigar gets overlooked within the FR series but it is probably one of my personal top 5 cigars.


----------



## sjcruiser36

AF Anejo 49
View attachment 87657


----------



## Entropydave

Well, today I smoked a Ruinator... not the most attractive name for a cigar IMO - definitely a strong smoke but had real problems keeping the bugger alight....not terribly impressed yet the reviews on CI spoke of it in glowing terms. 
Maybe my cigar inexperience should have led to me saving it until my palate was more "sophisticated" but at the moment not one I would choose to smoke again. Looked nice though I have to admit but I had to remove the silly cigar band as it looked like it was designed by a teenager obsessed with Transformers!.
Again, off topic... our poor old kitty Mia is still with us, but heavily morphinated.... just thought I'd share.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Yesterday I had a tat Pudgy Frank, and now I am smoking a Tiff.


----------



## Work4Play

Cain F Lancero


----------



## brimy623

Couldn't wait!
Mode 5 Perfecto


----------



## ELLASU

Half-time smoke from the ass kicking we getting from Wisconsin. Macanudo ascote.


----------



## daleo8803

Very nice infused flavor but not over powering. Will buy mo


----------



## ELLASU

How was it Brian?


----------



## brimy623

ELLASU said:


> How was it Brian?


It's very good!

Not sure how they had it stored, but the burn is dead on. It's a slow burner. Nice finish, not long but not short either. very good flavor. Good smoke output on the draw, but not while resting between puffs. The draw got tight at the 2nd third but stayed smokeable.had to give it a pinch & roll to open it up. Hopefully with some rest this problem will go away. Very smooth, no harshness at all.
Definitely glad I got some before they ran out. I think it's a boxworthy smoke.


----------



## atbat82

I've had this sitting in the bottom of the humidor for about a year. Figured tonight was as good a night as any. 
A Padron ambassador maduro


----------



## jp1979




----------



## thechasm442

Short robusto. My favorite vitola of a great blend


----------



## SmokinSpider

Could not agree more Kevin.

For me, a DE Undercrown


----------



## thechasm442

SmokinSpider said:


> Could not agree more Kevin.
> 
> For me, a DE Undercrown


good call. I almost went with a corona viva tonight.


----------



## SmokinSpider

thechasm442 said:


> good call. I almost went with a corona viva tonight.


Thanks, I keep meaning to order a fiver of corona vivas. My B & M's only carry robusto or belicoso, which a nice but I am having a great time trying my favorite cigars in a smaller size,


----------



## thechasm442

SmokinSpider said:


> Thanks, I keep meaning to order a fiver of corona vivas. My B & M's only carry robusto or belicoso, which a nice but I am having a great time trying my favorite cigars in a smaller size,


The corona viva is a bit spicier as well. I like it more than the regular UC but for the normal blend the robusto is my favorite hands down. I always have a few on hand.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## KungFumeta

Don Julián n3. They're really flat tasting but sweet and go pretty well with the morning coffee


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


>


That's new from Caldwell right? Thoughts?


----------



## Pj201

brimy623 said:


> Couldn't wait!
> Mode 5 Perfecto


My that's a amazing looking cigar. Makes my mouth water! Nice brother


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## fattaman




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Work4Play

Morning coffee and an Illusione


----------



## D307P




----------



## TubaDawg

Work4Play said:


> Morning coffee and an Illusione
> View attachment 50455


Looks like a great start for the day!


----------



## jp1979

brimy623 said:


> That's new from Caldwell right? Thoughts?


Yeah, its the new cheaper line from Caldwell. I liked this one.. wasn't impressed with the Murcias. Have a Savinella (sp) in my box awaiting its death. My favorite Caldwell cigars are the Wynwood Factory fresh, the first and 15th, and the King is Alive lancero.


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Anniversario 2014. 13 had a Habano wrapper and 14 has a Corojo wrapper. I love the 13 and not quite sure I like the blend on this one. I did have a couple Jalapeño burgers before I lit this Sucker up so my buds might be off a little. I'll have to smoke another one to see for sure. Might buy a box anyway to go with my 13's.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

One of the most non-descript cigars I have had in a while. Not sure how this was ever a top pick by CA.


----------



## Heath

plasencia reserva 1898. with a little over a year of rest has turned into a really good smoke.


----------



## sullen

happy tat-sunday


----------



## llappen




----------



## Jordan23

Nica Libre 1990 on this Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> happy tat-sunday


Is that an hcs?


----------



## sullen

yes


----------



## jp1979

Had one a while ago, thought it was good. Price is right on them too. What u think?


----------



## [email protected]

Guerrilla warfare


----------



## llappen

[email protected] said:


> Guerrilla warfare


How was it? I want to try it


----------



## [email protected]

I've smoked maybe a half dozen from my b&m and it's my next nc box purchase


----------



## atbat82

Ha Jericho Hill Robusto this morning.


----------



## Nature




----------



## Chad202

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140831_192324_zps0b4ca259.jpg

Esteban Herrera "chupacabra"
On a rainy day unfortunately.


----------



## Mokano

Kentucky fire cured MUWAT......still trying to decide what I think. Husband had an Oliva V in the lancero, and is it a sin to covet your smoking partner's smoke? I'll give the KFC another go though.


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo 46. I have been trying to age them, but they are so damn good.


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Time


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Pudgy Chuck.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Chad202

capnpfff said:


> Tat Pudgy Chuck.


I gotta get my hands on one of these!


----------



## egoo33

Room101 Master Collection One Lancero


----------



## daleo8803

Hair of the dog. I guess I'm strange but not my cup of tea.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nica Rustica,


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Mokano said:


> Kentucky fire cured MUWAT......still trying to decide what I think. Husband had an Oliva V in the lancero, and is it a sin to covet your smoking partner's smoke? I'll give the KFC another go though.


DeeDee- I struggled with this one as well, I think the normal pepper flavors of the MUWAT don't jive that well with fire curing. Try the Spectre or Leccia Black, they are much nicer examples of the style IMHO, and they cost a lot less.


----------



## brimy623

Don't remember if I got this in a trade or a freebie.
But let's see what it has for me this beautiful morning!


----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


> Don't remember if I got this in a trade or a freebie.
> But let's see what it has for me this beautiful morning!


Whatd you think? I know i have a couple i never pick up


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Whatd you think? I know i have a couple i never pick up


About an inch in and not impressed at all!

I'm trying to give it a chance, but not getting any flavor.

Construction & burn are very good though.

Let's see if it changes down the line & if I can keep from putting it down.


----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


> About an inch in and not impressed at all!
> 
> I'm trying to give it a chance, but not getting any flavor.
> 
> Construction & burn are very good though.
> 
> Let's see if it changes down the line & if I can keep from putting it down.


That's y I've always passed. Cheap de are worse than cheap fuente


----------



## Passprotection

cakeanddottle said:


>


I've been eyeing that H&H for a wile in your pics. How was it? One that I've yet to try.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Passprotection said:


> I've been eyeing that H&H for a wile in your pics. How was it? One that I've yet to try.


not bad but not very interesting. I think you'd do a lot better sticking to Oro and Platino for your Viaje fix.


----------



## wrx04

Oliva V Melanio with my coffee. Good stuff.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Houston..we have lif-off. Enjoying a Sencillo Black while sorting through some recent smokes for those I've yet to review on PUFF. Happy Labor Day all. T.
View attachment 87686
View attachment 87685
View attachment 87684


----------



## Work4Play

Good Morning!

Coffee is brewing and I'm about to smoke a Hererra Esteli that @Gordo1473 was nice enough to send me.









Edit: I must be doing something wrong cause none of my pictures are showing up anymore... (Can somebody throw me a bone here and tell me what I might possibly be doing wrong?)

2nd Edit: It just showed up... Oh well, I'm gonna go smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

Something I remember to be decent. Let's see if a few months rest makes any difference.


----------



## Chad202

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar.


----------



## Bruck

Celebrating a day off with a big Brohiba 










This one has an Ecuador shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and filler is Criollo ligero, Brazilian viso, Colombian seco, and Cameroon.
Size: 7.75" x 52
Build/burn: a little loose, burn is a little uneven but not enough to require salivatory intervention. Draw is good.
Flavor - light and sweet, with some earthiness from the Brazil viso and Aleman binder.
Strength - medium.
Aesthetics - I smoke my ugly ones - the better looking ones I use for gifts and trades


----------



## egoo33

Jericho Hill LBV


----------



## Gordo1473

Work4Play said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Coffee is brewing and I'm about to smoke a Hererra Esteli that @Gordo1473 was nice enough to send me.
> 
> View attachment 50460
> 
> 
> Edit: I must be doing something wrong cause none of my pictures are showing up anymore... (Can somebody throw me a bone here and tell me what I might possibly be doing wrong?)
> 
> 2nd Edit: It just showed up... Oh well, I'm gonna go smoke.


Glad you liked. Try photo bucket I like a lot better


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> Jericho Hill LBV


And? What do you think? I really like them. I know you are trying to find a San Andres that does it for you.


----------



## llappen




----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> And? What do you think? I really like them. I know you are trying to find a San Andres that does it for you.


It's good a little too Earthy for me. For my money the LFD 1994 and Room101 master collection one are the best San Andres wrappers, I'll scoop up a fiver down the road and just age them but I think I've finally come to the conclusion that the wrapper just isn't for me


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> It's good a little too Earthy for me. For my money the LFD 1994 and Room101 master collection one are the best San Andres wrappers, I'll scoop up a fiver down the road and just age them but I think I've finally come to the conclusion that the wrapper just isn't for me


I'm really looking forward to the Norteno. I would say give that one a shot, Willy Herrera is a fantastic blender. Try a San Andres in a fatter ring gauge, maybe? Less wrapper, more filler? I know that kinda defeats the purpose, but its worth a shot.


----------



## egoo33

HE is prob my fave under the DE regular production umbrella once I see on small batch I'll give it a go


----------



## D307P




----------



## Heath

LFD cameroon cabinets lancero. LFD rules this is a another great smoke. they just crank out good stuff.


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## cakeanddottle

enjoying my favorite cigar after grilling with the family on an overcast Labor Day


----------



## Nature




----------



## brimy623

Power Ranger on deck!!
Thanks to @Shemp75!!


----------



## brimy623

This is one of the BEST cigars I've smoke in my life!!
WOWED & FLOORED!!!!!!!


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Power Ranger on deck!!
> Thanks to @Shemp75!!


HEAVENLY!!
If the rest of the Opus X line is anything like this, WOW!!


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> HEAVENLY!!
> If the rest of the Opus X line is anything like this, WOW!!


Was this your first?


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Was this your first?


YES! I have 2 more power rangers & a few others that I got courtesy of @Shemp75 & hope they are similar because the 1st was AWESOME!!


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Black Dragon. Good flavor, terrible burn.


----------



## sullen

Uf13 and checking out the nude pics of Kate Upton and others, awesome : )


----------



## Old Smokey

brimy623 said:


> YES! I have 2 more power rangers & a few others that I got courtesy of @Shemp75 & hope they are similar because the 1st was AWESOME!!


Brian, do you know if they have any age on them? When you smoke an Opus it is easy to tell the great quality of the tobacco used.


----------



## Heath

5 vegas limitada 2012


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo


----------



## egoo33

Old Smokey said:


> Brian, do you know if they have any age on them? When you smoke an Opus it is easy to tell the great quality of the tobacco used.


Watch out for Justin Verlander:bolt:


----------



## Heath

awesome. I checked them out this morning after I read the news article. I guess the lesson here is don't take picture in the first place if you don't want them to be front page tabloid news. 


sullen said:


> Uf13 and checking out the nude pics of Kate Upton and others, awesome : )


----------



## Tgs679

Today was a good day.
Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva
Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas
Tatuaje Norllas Reserva


----------



## Pj201

Tgs679 said:


> Today was a good day.
> Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva
> Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas
> Tatuaje Norllas Reserva


Very nice day.


----------



## Sprouthog

AF Double Chateau Maduro


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Brian, do you know if they have any age on them? When you smoke an Opus it is easy to tell the great quality of the tobacco used.


I'm not 100% but I think it's a 2012!

I LOVED it!!

the burn line was razor sharp!
the flavors were hitting from 1st light!
I'm sold on the Opus X if this what I can expect!!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I'm not 100% but I think it's a 2012!
> 
> I LOVED it!!
> 
> the burn line was razor sharp!
> the flavors were hitting from 1st light!
> I'm sold on the Opus X if this what I can expect!!


about time you joined the party!


----------



## thechasm442

tat reserva noellas earlier


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> about time you joined the party!


MANNNNN!!

Like I said, if this is what I can expect from the Opus X, I'm in love!!

Gotta get some more!!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally after what seems like forever I get a chance to smoke a cigar.


----------



## GVH

Caldwell Belatto Sears "Stout" Corona Gorda - from New Havana Cigars 
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla
Oliva V Melanio Maduro


----------



## Pj201

GVH said:


> Caldwell Belatto Sears "Stout" Corona Gorda - from New Havana Cigars
> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla
> Oliva V Melanio Maduro


Well done George. I burned a Mow Occ and Berger & argenti Churchill with my regulars.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Illusione Epernay. I actually smoked this yesterday morning and it was so darn good I want to do a mini-review.

Flavors:

First puffs - dry wood and pepper, deep into my throat, big surprise for sure

1st third - pepper disappears, quickly morphs into tangy wood with lots of oil, a salt & butter flavor is developing that reminds me of hot buttered corn on the cob and my grandmother's fresh baked dinner rolls. Frankly, its blowing me away. My mouth is watering.

2nd third - wood back to dry, tangy flavor gone, salt & butter going strong and joined by dry roasted peanuts. Holy crap.

Last third - pepper comes back, but this time it is a lighter (white?) pepper on the tongue. Dry wood and roasted peanuts takes over. Salt & butter fade away. I'm smoking it too fast at this point and I think I washed out the flavors.

Burn/construction: Could have been better, needed a few touch ups, but not bad enough to ruin the experience. Typical Illusione. Great flavor and middle of the road build quality. Burned slow (1:50!!), did not smoke much at rest but released thick clouds from a slightly resistant draw.

Thanks for reading this and indulging me.

Mark


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Corona


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Btubes18

Heath said:


> 5 vegas limitada 2012


These are actually pretty good.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## D307P




----------



## Chad202

Aging Room F55 with about 5 months rest. Came together nicely.


----------



## Tgs679

Chad202 said:


> Aging Room F55 with about 5 months rest. Came together nicely.


Those are excellent. I got to get another box.


----------



## fattaman

mark_j said:


> Illusione Epernay. I actually smoked this yesterday morning and it was so darn good I want to do a mini-review.
> 
> Flavors:
> 
> First puffs - dry wood and pepper, deep into my throat, big surprise for sure
> 
> 1st third - pepper disappears, quickly morphs into tangy wood with lots of oil, a salt & butter flavor is developing that reminds me of hot buttered corn on the cob and my grandmother's fresh baked dinner rolls. Frankly, its blowing me away. My mouth is watering.


Wow Mark. Now you have me really interested. I'm in the process of putting together an online order and I think I'll throw a couple in. What vitola was that?


----------



## Chad202

@Tgs679 I agree. Very nice smoke. This was the last of 3 but the next time I know better to get more.


----------



## imported_mark_j

fattaman said:


> Wow Mark. Now you have me really interested. I'm in the process of putting together an online order and I think I'll throw a couple in. What vitola was that?


I'm not 100% sure, I think it is the "Le Grande", a 6x46 which looks about right. I bought it at the B&M and didn't check the vitola name on the box. I'm glad I bought 3 of them.


----------



## fattaman

mark_j said:


> I'm not 100% sure, I think it is the "Le Grande", a 6x46 which looks about right. I bought it at the B&M and didn't check the vitola name on the box. I'm glad I bought 3 of them.


Great thanks


----------



## D307P

Java Mint


----------



## cakeanddottle

fattaman said:


> Great thanks


I'll throw in my $.02. The Le Matin is my favorite Epernay vitola, and a close second that costs less is the L'Excellence. Both great.


----------



## DbeatDano

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## sjcruiser36

MF Le Bijou 1922

View attachment 87706


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Bruck

Pepin Cuban Classic with about 9 months of rest (gestation?)


----------



## J0N47H4N

Smoking my first Herrera Esteli. Courtesy of ShaneG.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

1844 with 18 months rest. Not kicking her out of bed...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

...... Another Padron, 1926 Serie No. 6 !


----------



## atbat82

Wicked_Rhube said:


> 1844 with 18 months rest. Not kicking her out of bed...


Do those require a lot of age? I just bought a box on a whim (don't get drunk and go on the devil's site) for like <$30. I figured if I didn't like them they'd at least be good for the golf course. I take it you're a fan?


----------



## Pj201

atbat82 said:


> Do those require a lot of age? I just bought a box on a whim (don't get drunk and go on the devil's site) for like <$30. I figured if I didn't like them they'd at least be good for the golf course. I take it you're a fan?


Very nice smoke with a nice nap.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

atbat82 said:


> Do those require a lot of age? I just bought a box on a whim (don't get drunk and go on the devil's site) for like <$30. I figured if I didn't like them they'd at least be good for the golf course. I take it you're a fan?


I did the same thing, though I was admittedly sober. They require a year minimum IMHO. A fan? No not really, but they are not bad for the price I guess. To be clear; I won't buy them again but I don't regret having bought and smoked them.


----------



## jp1979

Just tried a Tabak Especial negra for something different. Man was is awful. 2nd cigar I've ever not finished.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Oliva Serie V - Belicoso


----------



## Shaun

sjcruiser36 said:


> MF Le Bijou 1922
> 
> View attachment 87706


What's your take on them? I've got 10 sticks on the way from C-Bid. Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## Merovius

Was really interested to see how this stacked up against the Illusione Rothschild. It's richer & meatier, but at almost double the cost I'm not convinced it's worth it.


----------



## Chad202

Padron 1926 and a cold Blue Moon . Just finished a JD Howard reserve courtesy of @ShaneG. Good stuff.


----------



## daleo8803

Gurkha I got in the first sampler I bought. Nothing great. Bad burn...


----------



## jaysalti

VSG Tres Mystique with a Black Bear XX Stout... Yum!


----------



## Chad202

jaysalti said:


> VSG Tres Mystique with a Black Bear XX Stout... Yum!


Looks great!!


----------



## atbat82

Oliva MB3 I got from @beercritic. Really nice smoke, I'm gonna have to grab some more of these.


----------



## Pj201

Shaun said:


> What's your take on them? I've got 10 sticks on the way from C-Bid. Looking forward to trying these.


Top 10 production cigar IMO with the petite the best rep of the blend.


----------



## Pj201

Merovius said:


> Was really interested to see how this stacked up against the Illusione Rothschild. It's richer & meatier, but at almost double the cost I'm not convinced it's worth it.


Oh that tobacco is soo good though. You can taste the minerals in the earth in that cigar.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Shaun said:


> What's your take on them? I've got 10 sticks on the way from C-Bid. Looking forward to trying these.


I think these are pretty good. I bought five from Holt's in Philly awhile ago and went through them pretty quick. I think I got this one apart of a blind sampler, and decided to smoke it last night. It lasted around an hour (I was interrupted several times by my dog chasing wild turkeys), burned cleanly, and didn't require any touch ups. I'm going to grab a few more next week. Let me know what you think of them also.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Drew Estate Naturals Root before work, courtesy of pdqwizard.


----------



## Kasanova King

Sol Cubano, Cabinet










Only 1/3 through this. I'm liking it....really nice sweet sidekick to it.


----------



## Bubb

Mr X from Cigar Federation. Smooth and a little woody nice for an afternoon smoke.


----------



## Heath

601 la bomba napalm here we go.


----------



## Kasanova King

atbat82 said:


> Do those require a lot of age? I just bought a box on a whim (don't get drunk and go on the devil's site) for like <$30. I figured if I didn't like them they'd at least be good for the golf course. I take it you're a fan?


I've only had mine for 2 - 3 months and they smoke fine. I have yet to smoke anything under $2 per stick that is as good and as consistent.


----------



## TCBSmokes

FDLA robusto. Ohh, baby. T.
View attachment 87718


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Big Tex

Davidoff Art Edition to celebrate the life of my four legged smoking buddy that we had to lay to rest yesterday.....


----------



## copper0426

Finally smoked my Duck Commander by Teds cigars Not bad typical Dominican flavors.


----------



## Kasanova King

La Herencia Cubana Core










I'm not done it yet....but first impression....

This at $3 per stick vs. the 1844 at $2 per stick...

The 1844 wins...

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## sullen

happy tat-weds

~regios~


----------



## DbeatDano

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Rare Corojo Double Corona


----------



## Shaun

Yesterday... Celebrated Tatuaje Tuesday in style. I blame you bastards for this! Such damn good cigars.


----------



## momo439

7-20-4 Dog Walker


----------



## Shaun

Tonight... Nonchalantly grabbed one of the perfectos from the sampler I recently took delivery of. Wasn't expecting much. Didn't pay any much attention to which one I grabbed. Just figured I'd try one. Never smoked a perfecto before. Never tried a La Perla Habana.

I gotta say, this was such a freakin' GREAT smoke! You guys are going to think I'm brain-damaged (and I quite possibly am) but this out-shined the Tatuajes pictured above. I don't know anything about these. Anyone know WHICH perfecto this is? I want to grab some more. Kind of a brownish (purplish?) label. Help!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Doubled up today ... mid-day Padron 1926 Serie #35 and a #6 in the evening... really mixing it up :neutral:


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## atbat82

Big Tex said:


> Davidoff Art Edition to celebrate the life of my four legged smoking buddy that we had to lay to rest yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 50478


Sorry to hear that, so hard to do. Hopefully you've got a lifetime of good memories.


----------



## jp1979

Curivari Red Label Maduro (Reserve Limitada Classica?) so far me likes


----------



## SmokinSpider

Unholy Cocktail rott....... well its been in a dry box for 8 hour's


----------



## jaysalti

MB3 stashed since sometime '12


----------



## NorCalJaybird

I had to make up for lost time so I had 2
Don Pepin Garcia Original 
This one ended up going out at the last 3rd mark and it was tasting real hot to me so I let it go.
and
CI Knock off La Gloria corona 
Not a GREAT stick not a La Gloria by any stretch but it was good and I got her down to the last 1/4 

It was Wildcard Wednesday after all

Cheers
Jay


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Diesel Unlimited.


----------



## thechasm442

Day 2 of a cold/flu that has kicked me in the face so no smokes. Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread up and posting lots of pics. It's keeping me up in spirit! :ss


----------



## Tgs679

thechasm442 said:


> Day 2 of a cold/flu that has kicked me in the face so no smokes. Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread up and posting lots of pics. It's keeping me up in spirit! :ss


I will smoke a Noellas Reserva for you today. Feel better man.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## Passprotection

Almost done with this cigar while doing some online work (havent been on here too much and need to get a box off in my NST) it is great! Jalapeño


----------



## D307P




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Couch_Incident

Couch


----------



## D307P

CAO Flavours Cherrybomb


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## llappen

I also cut it with a Shuriken. It worked fine.


----------



## Bubb

Thought I would try a Liga T52.


----------



## sullen

Tattoo, 2014 release. 
These haven't gotten any better with rest. 
Thought they were going to be good like the Rothchildes, 
Shame on you Garcia and Johnson, you can do better than this. 
It's like a half assed red label. Happy I only got 5.


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> Tattoo, 2014 release.
> These haven't gotten any better with rest.
> Thought they were going to be good like the Rothchildes,
> Shame on you Garcia and Johnson, you can do better than this.
> It's like a half assed red label. Happy I only got 5.


These are possibly my least favorite Tats.


----------



## Heath

la palina classic. a little plain and bland hopefully it'll pick up a bit as it warms up.


----------



## CT Shade

Trying to watch my diet so I smoked an Illusione Rothchildes for lunch. Loved it!


----------



## droy1958

A Romeo Reserve Churchill and an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto. In case you haven't tried the Romeo yet, they say it med-full, but I feel it leans more to the mild-medium side. It's still a decent smoke by all means.


----------



## D307P




----------



## momo439




----------



## atbat82

A bit of a tight draw, but otherwise very good.


----------



## Shemp75

Had the Epoca (latest Realease from Nat Sherman) its a throwback of their very first cigar line.

Medium bodied, Wood, leather and just a great old man tobacco flavor and man does it smell like an old mans cigar! (which i dig)



Definitely worth a try if you like Old style classic tasting cigars


----------



## SamsonAKAK

I smoked both a Montecristo Memory and a Cohiba (Red Dot) Pequeno ... as I am just getting back into cigar smoking after a long period of teetotal'ing all smoke, I smoked several extremely good and aged cigars in my humdior ... and I am in the position now to be enjoying quick smokes while walking the dog (also in the Florida heat - even if I WANT to sit with a Toro or even a Rubusto, 20 mins in I'm sweating and 30 i'm soaked... lol Florida) I thought it'd make sense to economize. So I went for the best cigars in the small sizes (Best a relative term I know). And I ordered a couple of tins each of the Montecristo Memories and Cohiba Pequenos. Both are hand-made, long-fillers that are purported to be the same composition as their older brothers (bigger sizes).

Both were very good.... Montecristo is my overall favorite brand and it was not a bad little guy at all. And that Cohiba might have been a better smoke pound for pound , surprising! To be honest, I used to feel like I wasn't satisfied with anything that was not 50 ring size - but at the age of 33 rather than 23, I am smart enough to know wasting is wasting and I'd rather smoke a small cigar than NOT smoke a big one!


----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> A Romeo Reserve Churchill and an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto. In case you haven't tried the Romeo yet, they say it med-full, but I feel it leans more to the mild-medium side. It's still a decent smoke by all means.


OK.... The Romeo has kicked up a notch in the second half....


----------



## Old Smokey

momo439 said:


>


Man, I love those. Congrats Dave, your cigar life is pretty freaking good.

I just finished an LADC Mi Amor. Good smoke, but no Angels Share.


----------



## Btubes18

Not bad actually


----------



## pdq_wizzard

So nice, so much smoke.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Smoking a Brickhouse maduro. A little different than expected.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## VaStogie

As I type. Gran Habano, Habano #3 .


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Pudgie Wolfie


----------



## jp1979

Curivari Cafe Toro size. Can't lose with these guys. Other than the selleccion Privada natural. That one I did not like.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Darn good smoke, I was impressed.


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje 7th capa especial


----------



## fattaman

Like smoking a candy bar. Chocolatey and delicious.


----------



## kuntry08

Had a KFC last night. It was a lot better than I expected


----------



## egoo33

My last tat TAA 2012 should be listening to Boyz 2 men goodbye to yesterday love this smoke


----------



## brimy623




----------



## TCBSmokes

Padron Palma. Tangy. T.
View attachment 87736


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Working out of the 'home office' with a nice Anniversary Exclusivo


----------



## llappen

Nub Sun Grown Studio Tobac


----------



## jp1979

My line up for this afternoon:
Caldwell The King is Dead 
Caldwell Sevillana
D.Pepin Nacionales 2005


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## Heath

flor de las Antillas. about 18 months in the humi has really brought this to life.


----------



## Laynard

In progress...



Not a bad stick so far, courtesy of @DefterElephant.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Kristoff Maduro (my first Kristoff, I believe). 
View attachment 87741


----------



## droy1958

In your face Friday.....Partagas Black Label and an Oliva Master Blend 3....


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## SWThomas

Just smoked a Alec Bradley Prensado.


----------



## Big Tex

Delete


----------



## Big Tex

atbat82 said:


> Sorry to hear that, so hard to do. Hopefully you've got a lifetime of good memories.


Thanks man, it was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do but we do have many good memories with her!


----------



## thechasm442

This smoke is in my top 10 list, if not top 5.

Tat Black Corona Gorda

http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/thechasm442/media/IMAG0703_zps8ajy1q1o.jpg.html


----------



## daleo8803




----------



## SmokinSpider

CAO Amazon Basin


----------



## atbat82

Started the day with an LP9. Good stick, but I'm still not sure it's worth the $$. Tonight I had a quick MYWAT KFC. I really like these in the Chunky size; nice quick cigar with great flavor and not enough time to get bored with it.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Ohh man I am ready to dive into this!


----------



## Tgs679

After work 46


----------



## D307P

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro


----------



## egoo33

Organizing my humidor found a Pedromo Slow Aged Natural that's didn't know I had. Not going to set the world afire but smokes better than you'd think for the price


----------



## brimy623

SmokinSpider said:


> CAO Amazon Basin


What are your thoughts?

I like the way they made the leaf into a cord and used it as a band (yeah, kinda silly but I think it's a little novel that they did that)!


----------



## Wook42

Had a San Lotano oval maduro. Very nice stick.

Breakfast of Champions! !!


----------



## TreySC

This was last night but phone died perdomo champagne sun grown


----------



## SWThomas

Smoking a 5 Vegas Limitada 2012 right now. Awesome!


----------



## Cardinal

Courtesy of @Merovious almost a year ago. I couldn't disagree more with halfwheel's rating. Smooth, creamy, toasty goodness and edged up to at least medium strength by the end. Thanks Tyler, I enjoyed this one a lot.


----------



## Pj201

D307P said:


> Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro


I haven't had the pleasure to burn one of these but I'm sure looking forward to it. Hope you enjoyed it brother.


----------



## sullen

My first baccarat, I smoke dry lipped, but still the "sweet tip" is so faint compared to others... 
I wouldn't even know this had any sweetening done to it if you didn't tell me. 
And really, that was the only thing this line had going for it, disappointing. . . .


----------



## SmokinSpider

brimy623 said:


> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I like the way they made the leaf into a cord and used it as a band (yeah, kinda silly but I think it's a little novel that they did that)!


Honestly I'm still trying to make up my mind. CAO's have always been strong flavor profiles, this one was rather mild. The first third was hard to explain fruity soft flavors, second third was more of a toasted spice (if that makes any sense) last third was more recognizable with pronounced cocoa and tobacco flavors. The smoke have an interesting smell as well. This cigar was also crazy wet, it was in my humi for almost a week and spent 2+ days in a dry box and it was still a little moist. My impatience was to blame for me to smoking it too soon, I just had to try it. Another one is resting for a month or so and then I will try it again. I liked it, it just wasn't what I was expecting but maybe that will change.

The band is what drew me too it in the first place, I think it is very unique. Unfortunately I couldn't remove the band without destroying it, I have a plan next time to try and save the band by coating it in wrapper glue to try and preserve it.


----------



## D307P

Pj201 said:


> I haven't had the pleasure to burn one of these but I'm sure looking forward to it. Hope you enjoyed it brother.


They are really good. @sullen told me about these


----------



## jp1979

D307P said:


> Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro


How is the maduro? I had the Privada regular and really didn't like it at all.


----------



## D307P

Very good


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> How is the maduro? I had the Privada regular and really didn't like it at all.


Really!?
I haven't tried the natural, but the non-maduro Curivari (Cafe and classica) I've had were very good. 
Surprised to hear you didn't like it.

For me they are number two to the cafe noir.


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> Really!?
> I haven't tried the natural, but the non-maduro Curivari (Cafe and classica) I've had were very good.
> Surprised to hear you didn't like it.
> 
> For me they are number two to the cafe noir.


Nooooooo. I love the Café, Café Noir, BV, Classica, and Gloria de Leon. I didn't like the Privada Natural, the Achilles or the El Gran Rey.

Next up is the thousand series.


----------



## Heath

pretty tasty


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> Nooooooo. I love the Café, Café Noir, BV, Classica, and Gloria de Leon. I didn't like the Privada Natural, the Achilles or the El Gran Rey.
> 
> Next up is the thousand series.


yeah that's what i meant, i was really suprised you didn't like the privada, being as the other non-maduro cvi's are so good..


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> yeah that's what i meant, i was really suprised you didn't like the privada, being as the other non-maduro cvi's are so good..


Misread on my part then.... lol There was just something about it that I didn't like, couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Ruination


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Leaf by Oscar Maduro


Worth the coin?


----------



## D307P

Tgs679 said:


> Worth the coin?


That depends on what you are paying for them. Three different B&Ms locally carry them, $8, $10, $11. I buy them at the $8 store and love them. They make a Connecticut, Corojo, and Sumatra. Corojo is OK, Maduro is very good. Don't like the other ones.


----------



## sullen

they made it!
the regular mailman was working today : )
thanx @D307P !!


----------



## droy1958

Diesel Hairy Dog


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> they made it!
> the regular mailman was working today : )
> thanx @D307P !!


Did you give him a big hug?


----------



## JustinThyme

Just nubbed an anejo 46


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Crazy busy weekend, but managed to make time for a DC Julius Caeser


----------



## Heath

panacea 560 I haven't tossed it in the fire pit yet.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

After working in the dirt all day, I figured what better cigar to unwind with than an earthy Oliva MB3, my first, and is turning out to be pretty good. T.
View attachment 87753


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a liga privada after a long day at work.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Just finished this H. Upmann The Banker - Currency

It's a good mild-medium cigar, but I wish the flavor of the last 1/3 was more prevalent earlier on. One of those sticks...


----------



## Heath

seeing all the anejo 46 got the old craving going. so I had to join the anejo party too heres a one year old 46


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo.


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> After working in the dirt all day, I figured what better cigar to unwind with than an earthy Oliva MB3, my first, and is turning out to be pretty good. T.
> View attachment 87753


Had my first one last night. Very balanced and enjoyable smoke!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Ligero Figuardo


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Pj201

Absolute perfect cigar


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My 2nd attempt with this one. Casa Magna oscuro. My first one must have been soaking wet, much better after a 6 month nap.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## daleo8803




----------



## TCBSmokes

droy1958 said:


> Had my first one last night. Very balanced and enjoyable smoke!


Nice. Next I'm trying a V Melanio. Ever have one? T.


----------



## egoo33

Hoyo Black label so far not a fan


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I'm thinking about picking up a few more.


----------



## SWThomas

Man O War Armada.


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice. Next I'm trying a V Melanio. Ever have one? T.


No I haven't tried one before. I think that may be the first Oliva I ever tried, unless it was many years ago. I have an Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maddy in the humi to try out...


----------



## VaStogie

A Drew Estate Herrera Esteli which I didn't care for and A Joya De Nicaragua Antano which I thought was pretty good!


----------



## jp1979

Curivari Gloria De Leon


----------



## pdq_wizzard

@Cardinal

Monster still has them


----------



## zoey

Arturo Fuente Short Story followed by a Tatuaje Jason


----------



## brimy623

Let's see how 9 months has changed this if at all...


----------



## thechasm442

I had a crappy ass bandito's some dude gave me at work today earlier, otherwise I considered a cigar 2 hours ago, but declined because I wanted to go to sleep since I have work at 7 am....now here I am with no cigar and still up at 2:30. Shoulda smoked.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> @Cardinal
> 
> Monster still has them


Ahhhh forgot to say thanks the other day. Grabbed a couple!


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## sullen

UC GORDO
I don't care for many cigars over 54RG,
but I still think this blows away the rest of the line, including the Viva~!

I'm *almost* tempted to try the UC pig to see how that one smokes in 60 even though i hate the pig vitolas.


----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Sungrown

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/3891AA26-9CB5-4337-8A14-8238C6FFB523_1.jpg.html


----------



## TCBSmokes

cakeanddottle said:


> Petite Cabaiguan


 That humi is a magic box, always something different appearing. T.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Yesterday morning it was a Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte
This morning it is a 5 Vegas Gold
The Gran Habano is much better to me.


----------



## cakeanddottle

TCBSmokes said:


> That humi is magical, always something different appearing. T.


I'm lazy so these are stock photos. I just post the one photo of the cigar I ever took every time I smoke one. The only time it's a current humi view is when I try something new


----------



## TCBSmokes

cakeanddottle said:


> I'm lazy so these are stock photos. I just post the one photo of the cigar I ever took every time I smoke one. The only time it's a current humi view is when I try something new


Lol, smart thinking. And see, it is magical..had me fooled. Still, I am always impressed by the variety of selection. T.


----------



## Heath

la gloria Cubana robito cochino


----------



## six10

View attachment 87759


Torano Casa Torano.. stoked for football, enjoy your Sundays everyone!!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat. Pudgy face


----------



## Cardinal

Courtesy of @defetis if memory is correct. I'd been wanting to try one of these, and it didn't let me down. Very nice cigar, tons of smoke, and a pretty decent little kick too. Thanks Joel, this was a good one!


----------



## Work4Play

It's a great day for Football! Celebrating the start of the season with a cherry poppin FFP!!!


----------



## D307P

Jamie Garcia 2012 LE


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Last nights stick. Perfect draw! 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Rare Corojo 10th Ann


----------



## atbat82

Tatuaje 10th Aniv Unicos Torpedo. Absolutely fantastic cigar. I dry boxed this for a few days before hand and it made a big big difference. I might start doing that will all my cigars.


----------



## droy1958

Romeo Reserve Churchill & Four Kicks robusto...


----------



## SmokinSpider

Maybe it's because they are boxed pressed, made by My Father, have a sun grown wrapper or because there are boobs on the band but I really like these.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione Fume D'Amour


----------



## Passprotection

*something good! WOOW Falcons!!!!*


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Getting ready to smoke some pork ribs


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva V Melanio. My first and very nice.
View attachment 87763


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Getting ready to smoke some pork ribs


----------



## defetis

Cardinal said:


> Courtesy of @defetis if memory is correct. I'd been wanting to try one of these, and it didn't let me down. Very nice cigar, tons of smoke, and a pretty decent little kick too. Thanks Joel, this was a good one!


Glad you liked. I had it for easily 6 months before I sent to you


----------



## SWThomas

LP Undercrown.


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Payback Robusto


----------



## NorCalJaybird

YES YES YES!!! Please sir may I have another? Picture sucks but the water is KILLER!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P

defetis said:


> Glad you liked. I had it for easily 6 months before I sent to you


The short churchills are on Cbid free fall , 10 pack, drops to $35.02


----------



## imported_mark_j

Signature


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2011 GOF Serie B


----------



## Chad202

Cromagnon mode 5 with a DT. Also watching the Cowboys get spanked.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras – Edición Limitada 2014.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

The Birthday Cigar


----------



## zimman78

CAO 'VR' Moby


----------



## zimman78

1. Sorry for the double post

2. I'm still new at adding pictures using this site on my iPad

3. Happy NFL opening Sunday to everyone


----------



## sjcruiser36

CAO Concert


----------



## zoey

1. Nica Rustica (if you haven't had one get on it!)
2. Tatuaje Drac
3. Habano...doesn't apply in this area


----------



## sullen

Elencos ~


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I say good day


----------



## brimy623

Genesis The Project, better than I remember!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron Family Reserve 45... Epically classic smoke. :thumb:


----------



## gtechva

This is Chuck, one of the Pudgy Monsters I won in the @Trackmyer Birthday Giveaway Contest













Happy Birthday Troy and thanks again.


----------



## Trackmyer

Wrapped up evening with some Glenlivet 12 and a Tat TAA.



Tat was received in a MAW from @Packerjh, thanks again brother.


----------



## JamesMxP

My Father cigars no. 2 bellicoso courtesy of forum user JustinThyme and some Johnnie Walker Green Label.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron Family Reserve 45... Epically classic smoke. :thumb:


Very Nice


----------



## smokin_dad

1st smoke of the day


2nd smoke of the day


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O' War


----------



## Chad202

Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Pudgy Drac


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## daleo8803

My first hex. Awesome flavors. Going to have to put it on the buy more list...


----------



## sullen

I'm out of cigarettes, perfect excuse to smoke another cigar before bed. 
~ 7th Capa especial ~ happy tat-Sunday ~


----------



## Heath

LFD air bender chisel.


----------



## Chad202

Heath said:


> LFD air bender chisel.


Good choice. One of my favorites.


----------



## Laynard

Maybe it's the 9 months rest. Maybe it's that I'm 3 sheets right now... This is amazing:


----------



## Shaun

sullen said:


> I'm out of cigarettes, perfect excuse to smoke another cigar before bed.
> ~ 7th Capa especial ~ happy tat-Sunday ~


I'm really new to the game, but that's my favorite stick out of those that I've tried.


----------



## JIK

Short story


----------



## droy1958

Alec Bradley Family Selection


----------



## usafvet509

La Herencia Cubana Core... I believe I finally found an AJ line I like! Had an LHC and a Core, looking forward to the LHC Oscuro Fuerte for AJ Wednesday!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Laynard said:


> Maybe it's the 9 months rest. Maybe it's that I'm 3 sheets right now... This is amazing:


Maybe, but for the price I think I will be getting a box.


----------



## SmokinSpider

A little KFC to go along with some pumpkin ale!


----------



## Aithos

It wasn't today, but I haven't been able to post since I smoked it. I recently smoked my first Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto and I really enjoyed it. I was roped into grilling for a friend and it was briefly raining so unfortunately it went out once (when I had to take over grilling and race to save the meat my friend's wife was ruining) and I had some burn problems after that...but the smoke itself was very good. I'm learning that I like a darker wrapper that doesn't have a strong pepper taste (a hint is fine, just not a pepper bomb) and this was like that


----------



## brimy623

usafvet509 said:


> . I believe I finally found an AJ line I like!


BLASPHEMY!!! Who in their right mind DOESN'T like AJF cigars?!?!?!
JK


----------



## usafvet509

Lol, @brimy623 , I knew I'd hear something along that line! Just haven't been wowed by the sampler I bought a few months back. Got slapped around by UHC, didnt like any of the SL's. LHC, though....
Thats a tasty line :smoke2:


----------



## Tgs679

usafvet509 said:


> Lol, @brimy623 , I knew I'd hear something along that line! Just haven't been wowed by the sampler I bought a few months back. Got slapped around by UHC, didnt like any of the SL's. LHC, though....
> Thats a tasty line :smoke2:


Let those UHC's rest for 6 to 12 they become a different animal.


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 sungrown. Had to put on a sweatshirt to sit outside this morning

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/00049126-A249-4F62-837D-3AB2CF724785.jpg.html


----------



## usafvet509

@Tgs679 , will do... bought 2 more from a B&M a couple months ago, and they are resting while I smoke my other stuff


----------



## droy1958

Aithos said:


> It wasn't today, but I haven't been able to post since I smoked it. I recently smoked my first Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto and I really enjoyed it. I was roped into grilling for a friend and it was briefly raining so unfortunately it went out once (when I had to take over grilling and race to save the meat my friend's wife was ruining) and I had some burn problems after that...but the smoke itself was very good. I'm learning that I like a darker wrapper that doesn't have a strong pepper taste (a hint is fine, just not a pepper bomb) and this was like that


I had my first MB3 Robusto Saturday and it was a very tasty treat.....


----------



## RyanNoe21

I had read a couple reviews on this guy, and thought I'd give it a try. Surprisingly a pretty good cigar! The burn didn't last very long, and the flavor of hops was a bit too powerful at times, but it really did end up being a good smoke :cowboyic9:


----------



## jusphil85

Had a leccia luchador in toro yesterday playing golf and wow. What a great cigar!


----------



## brimy623

usafvet509 said:


> Lol, @brimy623 , I knew I'd hear something along that line! Just haven't been wowed by the sampler I bought a few months back. Got slapped around by UHC, didnt like any of the SL's. LHC, though....
> Thats a tasty line :smoke2:


I understand!

As is said around here often, "smoke what you like"!!

If you haven't already, give the New World a shot. It's not as stout as most of AJ's other smokes. But then again, I do prefer the fuller strength end of the spectrum so it may not seem as strong to me as it does you.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

SmokinSpider said:


> A little KFC to go along with some pumpkin ale!


Good combo? I love all things pumpkin and have yet to try a KFC or any of the other fire-cured type cigars (not for lack of access, I have plenty sitting tight atm).


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Pudgy Jason


----------



## usafvet509

New World? Will look for it... Just got a couple sticks I'm STOKED about on a Springfield trip to get my kids some hamsters... Got Chapters 1 & 2 of LGC Rival Twin, and a Re+United by E.P.C and Michael Giannini!


----------



## SmokinSpider

SeanTheEvans said:


> Good combo? I love all things pumpkin and have yet to try a KFC or any of the other fire-cured type cigars (not for lack of access, I have plenty sitting tight atm).


Yeah it was actually a good combo. The light sweetness of the pumpkin ale (Dogfish Head Punkin Ale) paired really well with the unique fire cured flavor of the KFC. I am all about pumpkin stuff too! So this time of year is my favorite.


----------



## llappen

Dirty Rat

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/Luk...C-4CD8-8355-921C3539B9A0_zpsgijvleca.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinSpider

I envy you guys that have a cigar lounge.


----------



## gtechva

SmokinSpider said:


> I envy you guys that have a cigar lounge.


Second that. I can't even find a decent B&M within an hour.


----------



## zoey

gtechva said:


> Second that. I can't even find a decent B&M within an hour.


Have about 3 within 15 minutes....salt in the wound!


----------



## gtechva

zoey said:


> Have about 3 within 15 minutes....salt in the wound!


That's cold brother...


----------



## fattaman




----------



## B-daddy

CyB Lonsdales. Very nice cigar. Robust and spicy. I'd call it medium though. I enjoyed it. I'm going to buy some more.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Chad202

@MDSPHOTO That Cabaiguan looks delish. How do they smoke??


----------



## droy1958

fattaman said:


>


I'm smoking the same cigar right now...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Chad202 said:


> @MDSPHOTO That Cabaiguan looks delish. How do they smoke??


It was full of flavor and bit me a little near the end. Will post up a full review on it shortly.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

My first Undercrown Gran toro....


----------



## CT Shade

Tat Black Corona Gorda


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## VaStogie

Had my first Rocky Patel, an Edge Sumatran Toro and it was delicious!


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje CiGWAR- Really enjoyed this. Full body and full strength, good pepper in the first third that mellows into a really nice blend. I think i read this will be available in regular production soon.


----------



## droy1958

Having my third today as it's a beautiful day/night...... Padron Executive.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Jason JV13


----------



## thechasm442

I had this Don Carlos #4 lit when puff went down.


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> I had this Don Carlos #4 lit when puff went down.


That explains what happened. If you would have lit it earlier it wouldn't have happened.....


----------



## thechasm442

droy1958 said:


> That explains what happened. If you would have lit it earlier it wouldn't have happened.....


shoulda posted pre torch.


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> shoulda posted pre torch.


It's always something with you....


----------



## Shaun

Just smoked an ol' standby Cuba Libre "The Brute" (stock photo). Had I known Puff was back up, I may have smoked something a little more appropriate to celebrate.


----------



## thechasm442

first smoke in like 8 days after a horrible cold/flu. I'm starting small


----------



## fattaman

droy1958 said:


> I'm smoking the same cigar right now...


Really nice for the price.


----------



## droy1958

fattaman said:


> Really nice for the price.


It is!!!! Been on a cigar roar today. Planting wheat all weekend. Started with that, an Undercrown, a Padron, AB Prensado and an unmentionable smoke I can't remember.....I'm on a nic high that has me sweating like a fat boy at a free dance.....beautiful night in NE OK tonight....I'll deal with tomorrow tomorrow.....


----------



## dmacleod28

nice little punch with a glass of port living the dream


----------



## Aithos

I smoked a Padron 4000 maduro, a Nub Habano and a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 while the site was down. More than my average, I really enjoyed the 2002 so I'll be looking for a couple more of those for sure!


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Tgs679

Añejo #46


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


>


What'd you think Dave?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What'd you think Dave?


I always liked these and have smoked them before. Was at the local B&M the other day and the owner is trying to make room for new stuff so he was selling them for $4 to get rid of them. Bought 5 as I couldn't pass on that price.


----------



## Passprotection

A couple of my recents...


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I always liked these and have smoked them before. Was at the local B&M the other day and the owner is trying to make room for new stuff so he was selling them for $4 to get rid of them. Bought 5 as I couldn't pass on that price.


I have one of the Dominica Puro's that I've yet to try. Came in an Aging Room sampler. And you don't see them too much.


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked another Jericho hill. Great smoke if you can find them


----------



## Heath

found a box of these hiding in the back on the bottom of the ol humi. need to move it front and center.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2012 opus. I'm not sure the vitola but it looks to be corona gorda-ish. Overall its good but not really great. 5.5/10


----------



## brimy623

Straightened out my stash and pulled some of the older sticks up front to give my most recent buys a chance to rest/acclimate.


----------



## TCBSmokes

LADC. Pretty good. Ps Was this site down for the past week or was it just me? Thanks. T.
View attachment 87823


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> LADC. Pretty good. Ps Was this site down for the past week or was it just me? Thanks. T.
> View attachment 87823


Down...


----------



## gtechva

TCBSmokes said:


> LADC. Pretty good. Ps Was this site down for the past week or was it just me? Thanks. T.
> View attachment 87823


it was just all of us...


----------



## droy1958

Diesel hair of the dog rocket...blech. Try something else after dinner....


----------



## Cardinal

Cain F lance.


----------



## Merovius

Its been too long! Good to be back online and sharing smokes with my buddies.

5th Anni


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown


----------



## Nature




----------



## A.McSmoke

Ventura PsyKo Seven


----------



## six10

H.Upmann The Banker toro. Following up the Upmann Legend I smoked a few days ago. Both good but if I had to pick one, Legend all the way.


----------



## Shaun

I know it's supposed to be Tatuaje Tuesday but...


----------



## CigarJefe

smoked a Dbl Robusto Lost City.....I like the berry flavor i get from the regular robusto a lot better.


----------



## jp1979

A.McSmoke said:


> Ventura PsyKo Seven


What you think. You are only the second person I have seen brave enough to try one of these. I had one and although I didn't hate it, I really didn't like it either.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## dmacleod28

cohiba red dot robusto not to bad


----------



## D307P




----------



## A.McSmoke

jp1979 said:


> What you think. You are only the second person I have seen brave enough to try one of these. I had one and although I didn't hate it, I really didn't like it either.


It was decent, however far from spectacular. I have a Robusto that I'll give a shot soon. Hopefully it will be a little more flavorful than this Gordo. You'd think that with tobaccos from like 6 different countries there'd be a lot more going on.


----------



## TubaDawg

Heath said:


> found a box of these hiding in the back on the bottom of the ol humi. need to move it front and center.


How does that cigar compare to the Serie V? I haven't tried one of the Saison variety.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Passprotection said:


> A couple of my recents...


Like the jar!!! I just had to get a larger one for my labels. Its been awhile since someone requested labels for a project or something, so I think I'll hold on to them for a little while longer.


----------



## SWThomas

AFR 75 Sublime. Very good stick!


----------



## Heath

the only serie v I've had was a lancero I think was a bit too young I didn't really enjoy it kind of harsh. the siason wont disappoint especially for the price. I need to try the v again in a different size. good excuse to go the b&m this after noon.


TubaDawg said:


> How does that cigar compare to the Serie V? I haven't tried one of the Saison variety.


----------



## TubaDawg

Thanks for the response Heath!

I'll give them a try.

Best regards...


----------



## B-daddy

Torano Exodus 1959. Not great but not bad.


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first LGC and not too bad.
View attachment 87829


----------



## droy1958

AF Hemi Classic...


----------



## Passprotection

sjcruiser36 said:


> Like the jar!!! I just had to get a larger one for my labels. Its been awhile since someone requested labels for a project or something, so I think I'll hold on to them for a little while longer.


Thanks! I've got a project in mind for labels but it will probably be awhile before I get to it. I'd like to say that I smoked "all" of the cigars to make it though.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro & Dos Maderas 5+5 Rum


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro & Dos Maderas 5+5 Rum


That rum (& cigar) looks delish...


----------



## Sprouthog

Viaje Reserva Edicion Limitada Perfecto


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Kasanova King

I've been smoking cigars all day. I had to leave work early because I pulled something in my back a few days ago and it got progressively worse. So I came home, lounged out on my new reclining sofa and watched my new 60 inch HD tv today. (My apartment is turning into a nice little man cave) 

Anyway, I smoked 4 or 5 cigars....Nica Libre boxed pressed, La Herencia Cubana Robusto, Nica Libre Potencia Robusto, a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto and finishing up a Gurkha Warpig (It's actually not that bad for what it is). 

I know this may seem like a lot of cigars to smoke but it beats the heck out of taking painkillers....and it seems to be (at least) getting my mind off of my back pain. :smoke2:


----------



## jp1979

J.Garcia W Nacionales 2005


----------



## daleo8803

Not bad. Think I like the series O better


----------



## jp1979

daleo8803 said:


> Not bad. Think I like the series O better


Lots of people used to go bat shit for these and I felt like I was the only one who didn't like them. Now it seems as though their frequency on this thread has died off.


----------



## daleo8803

Its good but I like the flavor of the O better. But this is by far the best burning stick I've had. Perfect burn.


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> Lots of people used to go bat shit for these and I felt like I was the only one who didn't like them. Now it seems as though their frequency on this thread has died off.


I've had almost every Oliva line and have not been impressed yet by anything.


----------



## Shemp75

thechasm442 said:


> I've had almost every Oliva line and have not been impressed yet by anything.


yea, never dug the V but for a budget smoke the Gs and Os are pretty good


----------



## jp1979

I am a fan of the O maduro figurados


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman

Shemp75 said:


> yea, never dug the V but for a budget smoke the Gs and Os are pretty good


I love the G maduro. But didn't dig the O. Crazy how different people have such different tastes :ask: :smile:


----------



## fattaman

This was from a few days back but what the hell. Come on 100 posts!! :dude:


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## cakeanddottle

MDSPHOTO said:


>


my impression of this one is that it's rough, potent, and actually does have a berry note as advertised. I am thinking this cigar will age incredibly well.


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> my impression of this one is that it's rough, potent, and actually does have a berry note as advertised. I am thinking this cigar will age incredibly well.


I am a fan of the thousand series. Have the 2000's sitting in my cart along with a couple more boxes of the BV500's and the Limitada Classica Epicures.


----------



## D307P

Best inexpensive everyday cigar.


----------



## Chad202

D307P said:


> Best inexpensive everyday cigar.


I agree. Love em.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I am a fan of the thousand series. Have the 2000's sitting in my cart along with a couple more boxes of the BV500's and the Limitada Classica Epicures.


My liquor store is carrying an exclusive size let me know if you wasn't me to pick some up
Binny's Lands Exclusive Buenaventura from Curivari | halfwheel


----------



## jusphil85

Tat belle encre reserva...love these!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

Started off with an odd taste, like hot vinegar. Has dissipated now in the second third but would have to greatly improve for me to try another one. T.
View attachment 87841


----------



## Chad202

Viaje skull&bones moab.


----------



## droy1958

AB Nica Puro


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Heath

ramon bueso genesis project rubusto just ok


----------



## D307P

Anejo 50


----------



## [OT] Loki

dirty rat. Really disapointing


----------



## Nature

Courtesy of @Shemp75


----------



## jp1979

[OT] Loki said:


> dirty rat. Really disapointing


Really? I think the Rats are my favorite of the unicos


----------



## Chad202

jp1979 said:


> Really? I think the Rats are my favorite of the unicos


Ive been seeing the differences in opinions on the DRs a lot lately. Going to light the single i have up by halftime of this blowout to see whats up with the DR.


----------



## ELLASU




----------



## JustinThyme

Opus X power ranger with Glenlivet Nadurra


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Platinum in my new Cohiba ashtray


----------



## Keeper01

It's been a while since I've posted.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron Family Reserve No. 50 maduro

Very nice box pressing (per usual), very medium bodied in terms of strength. The flavors are great and change dramatically throughout. I picked up chocolate/nuttiness on the front with some leather. It has a great, almost 'floral'/honey note with wood (cedar) on the 2/3 that is reminiscent of a CC, very little spiciness or pepper on this cigar. Good stuff but not as good the FR 46. :blah:


----------



## droy1958

RyJ Reserva Real


----------



## Jordan23

El Truinfador lancero

so far so good.


----------



## SmokinSpider

No rest, just picked it up half an hour ago. This is goooood!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Ava Maria Imaculata and coffee equals awesome breakfast.


----------



## ELLASU

ELLASU said:


> View attachment 50552


I don't know why my words didn't show up, maybe operator error after a couple Margaritas'. Last night my two buddies (border collie mix and Alaskan Malamute) and I enjoyed this Carlos Torano Dominico while watching the thunderstorm from our sun room. When I grabbed my stick and lighter they both had that "you not really going out there" look on their face. I opened the window, and cracked the door in the sun room and pulled up a chair next to it. They laid a little bit back from the door and we watch a spectacular lighting show. Anyway good smoke, this is my second one and both burned perfect. Did not have to puff on it much as it stayed lit and burned on its own. Lacks a little flavor imo but has a good bit of spice. Recommend for those that like a spicy stick.


----------



## droy1958

La Aurora Conn. Belicoso


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## B-daddy

This is not a very pleasant tasting cigar.


----------



## jpalamar

OpusX Angle Share on my way into work.


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first La Antiguedad. A little more robust than the FDLA which I like better, but still a good cigar. T.


----------



## egoo33

AF Don Carlos 3 thanks to my man @jaysalti


----------



## jaysalti

egoo33 said:


> AF Don Carlos 3 thanks to my man @jaysalti


Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## egoo33

jaysalti said:


> Hope you enjoyed!


Yeah it's way sweeter than I remember the 2 gets all the love but the 3 is the best I have been on a Dominican kick lately and it did not disappoint


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Delightful after a very hectic week :nod:


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## egoo33

Round 2 continuing the Dominican theme LFD Litto Gomez Diez


----------



## cakeanddottle

MDSPHOTO said:


>


Haven't smoked a Classica, could you compare it to the Cafe and x000 series?


----------



## mrpipster

egoo33 said:


> Yeah it's way sweeter than I remember the 2 gets all the love but the 3 is the best I have been on a Dominican kick lately and it did not disappoint


Not even one period.


----------



## cakeanddottle

mrpipster said:


> Not even one period.


Seems like you should need more than 10rg to be the grammar police around here. Wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## jusphil85

Aging room f55. Meh...but had construction issues


----------



## egoo33

mrpipster said:


> Not even one period.


dude its a forum not my thesis i hope this post finds you well as you are new *over hear* and i am sure you'd like to stick around for a bit some friendly words of advice is be cool and dont be that guy you see what i did *their *


----------



## Jordan23

egoo33 said:


> dude its a forum not my thesis i hope this post finds you well as you are new *over hear* and i am sure you'd like to stick around for a bit some friendly words of advice is be cool and dont be that guy you see what i did *their *


:lol: I see!

Los Blancos Nine torpedo for me tonight.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Jordan23 said:


> :lol: I see!
> 
> *Los Blancos Nine torpedo for me tonight.*


I recently smoked through a fiver of 4 year old robustos- very nice with some age. The cocoa flavor really comes out. I'm sitting on one more lancero from the original band design era.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Work4Play




----------



## smokin_dad

CAO GOLL


----------



## Shaun

Camacho Triple Maduro. I'm calling this thing a Super Maduro. Holy crap. I enjoyed this cigar but this thing is a maduro on steroids.


----------



## jp1979

Seleccion Privada Maduro. It's ok. I am giving up on this line from Curivari.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally got some time to sit and unwind after a hellish work week.

Went in and grabbed this lovely Cain Straight ligero Maduro. 

Went to cut it with my Palio, and all of a sudden I am trying to salvage it as it pops and crackles the whole time I am smoking.


Its kinda fitting for the week I am having. Lol


----------



## Chad202

Illusione MJ 12. Excellent smoke. Best ive had in the last month or so. Nubbed.


----------



## [email protected]

Issusione r Rothschild's mmmmm need another box but at a steal


----------



## jaysalti

Finally brought myself to burn my one and only


----------



## daleo8803

AF best seller. My fav.


----------



## fattaman

A nice start to a beautiful spring morning.


----------



## D307P

jp1979 said:


> Seleccion Privada Maduro. It's ok. I am giving up on this line from Curivari.


One of my favoritess, good choice....


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cakeanddottle said:


> Haven't smoked a Classica, could you compare it to the Cafe and x000 series?


Much stronger, did not find it as enjoyable as the 2000, if your a full bodied guy you may like it.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## CigarJefe

Last day I smoked was at the Drew Estate dinner, and I had a tattoo, opus x angel share, and a Cuban cohiba SigloII


----------



## fattaman




----------



## TCBSmokes

Beautiful last day of summer morning here in NCm Got my hot coffee, iced apple turnover and a crooning Frank Sinatra here on the deck. Don't even need a cigar to make it any better.


----------



## gtechva

fattaman said:


>


Anthony,
There isn't a member review for the F55. What did you think, please sir?


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oh, who am I kidding. Added a spicy Padron Palmas into the mix, now the morning is perfect.
View attachment 87902


----------



## fattaman

gtechva said:


> Anthony,
> There isn't a member review for the F55. What did you think, please sir?


It was ok. I was expecting more from it but found it very one dimensional. Light toast and tobacco flavours. The vitola I smoked was the stretto. At $7 from CigarPlace there are other sticks I would rather drop the cash on. Would be nice to hear what other botl thought of it.


----------



## cakeanddottle

fattaman said:


> It was ok. I was expecting more from it but found it very one dimensional. Light toast and tobacco flavours. The vitola I smoked was the stretto. At $7 from CigarPlace there are other sticks I would rather drop the cash on. Would be nice to hear what other botl thought of it.


here's another opinion. This is the one DR cigar I'm really nuts about. It's the best Sumatra-wrapped cigar I've smoked, with loads of creamy nut and pepper from the wrapper, on top of tangy DR tobacco. I think long and skinny wins here, just like with Illusiones. The Quattro Concerto Churchill is one of my favorite cigars. It's very different than the Nicaraguan puros I usually smoke. I don't think of it as an everyday cigar, but I think it's a nice change of pace once every week or two. I'd smoke a couple before writing it off, it's a unique stick. I also think the construction of this cigar is top notch.


----------



## fattaman

cakeanddottle said:


> here's another opinion. This is the one DR cigar I'm really nuts about. It's the best Sumatra-wrapped cigar I've smoked, with loads of creamy nut and pepper from the wrapper, on top of tangy DR tobacco. I think long and skinny wins here, just like with Illusiones. The Quattro Concerto Churchill is one of my favorite cigars. It's very different than the Nicaraguan puros I usually smoke. I don't think of it as an everyday cigar, but I think it's a nice change of pace once every week or two. I'd smoke a couple before writing it off, it's a unique stick.


Now this is dam interesting. Do u think the vitola can have such a dramatic impact? I'm not the most experienced cigar smoker so I'd be open to giving the concerto a try.


----------



## Tgs679

fattaman said:


> It was ok. I was expecting more from it but found it very one dimensional. Light toast and tobacco flavours. The vitola I smoked was the stretto. At $7 from CigarPlace there are other sticks I would rather drop the cash on. Would be nice to hear what other botl thought of it.


I also agree with @cakeanddottle. The 50 RG makes a difference too, IMHO.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just burned a CAO Mx2 Dagger while pulling the kids through the neighborhood in their wagon.


----------



## D307P

Car show day


----------



## Bruck

Currenly enjoying a Nica Libre - lit it up while mowing, now just puffing while Puffing


----------



## B-daddy

Just a lovely smoke. A bit less full than others I've smoked.


----------



## cakeanddottle

fattaman said:


> Now this is dam interesting. Do u think the vitola can have such a dramatic impact? I'm not the most experienced cigar smoker so I'd be open to giving the concerto a try.


 @fattaman I think the Concerto is the best vitola for this cigar, but the Vibrato toro ain't too shabby either


----------



## fattaman

cakeanddottle said:


> @fattaman I think the Concerto is the best vitola for this cigar, but the Vibrato toro ain't too shabby either


Thanks for the info. This will be a cool experiment for me. I'm gonna grab a bigger vitola when placing my next order and see how it compares.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Chad202

RP 50 years. Courtesy of @ShaneG.


----------



## Nature

Nomad


----------



## Sigaar

Punch Pita (Toro) from a CI sampler. Enjoyed it. Of course, I've only tried maybe 4 different sticks so far and have more on the way. This is fun:nod:


----------



## Work4Play

My style is jalapeno.

Having some issues with the draw and burn... thinking maybe it was still too wet.


----------



## Chad202

Work4Play said:


> View attachment 50571
> 
> 
> My style is jalapeno.
> 
> Having some issues with the draw and burn... thinking maybe it was still too wet.


What stick is that? Noob question i know. Looks interesting.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 87909
Second of the day and last of the summer, Illusione Rothchildes.
View attachment 87908


----------



## Bruck

cakeanddottle said:


>


One of my all time faves at any price 

Currently smoking a Camacho Criollo (yellow label). It good.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Bruck said:


> One of my all time faves at any price


It's my first black label and I am definitely digging it. Better flavor than the blue, for me.


----------



## Heath

lagado de pepin robusto and man o war se figurado


----------



## Sprouthog

La Palina KBII


----------



## deke

Perdomo Habano Maduro. Later Aurora Preferido # 2


----------



## Cool Breeze

I'm actually still smoking it.

Sitting on the balcony smoking a Natural by Drew Estate Shorty. I love the Natural line. Like smoking desert.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Earlier today I smoked a Diesel Unlimited Churchill and Now a Man O War Ruination 6x60.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat M80


----------



## jp1979

Sprouthog said:


> Tat M80


You bastard!










Shark Attack!


----------



## egoo33

cakeanddottle said:


> It's my first black label and I am definitely digging it. Better flavor than the blue, for me.


you and i are in the same boat from all the "core" DGP offerings I fell the black label is the best


----------



## sjcruiser36

RPV 90


----------



## Sprouthog

C


jp1979 said:


> You bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark Attack![/QUOTE
> 
> It was a lucky blind trade.


----------



## jp1979

![/QUOTE

It was a lucky blind trade.[/QUOTE]

I am very jealous


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> Better flavor than the blue, for me.


Interesting! Have to try a few now.


----------



## Work4Play

Chad202 said:


> What stick is that? Noob question i know. Looks interesting.


It's a Caldwell/Long live the King/My style is jalapeno

good flavor but I wish I had dry boxed it for an extra day.


----------



## Chad202

Work4Play said:


> It's a Caldwell/Long live the King/My style is jalapeno
> 
> good flavor but I wish I had dry boxed it for an extra day.


Got it,thanks. Im sure your next go round with it post dry-boxing will be awesome.


----------



## B-daddy

cakeanddottle said:


> It's my first black label and I am definitely digging it. Better flavor than the blue, for me.


And 10-packs on the free fall for $35. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## D307P

Heading to a Camacho Torch It Up Tour later today, but for now a Buenaventura BV500


----------



## Auburnguy

CAO Brazilia


----------



## MDSPHOTO

@D307P Dave since you are BV guy have you noticed that they seem to be lighter in weight and pack than when they first came out? The first ones I got had a dense pack and were much heavier than the boxes I got after they came back from their first major out of stock situation. Maybe its just me, but the last two I had burned significantly faster than previous ones.


----------



## D307P

@MDSPHOTO I smoke a ton of BV500s, about 4 boxes every month, (10 count boxes). They were round in shape with great flavor and a very easy draw. The beginning of July I picked up 2 boxes at the B&M and found these were box pressed with almost 90 degree corners. The flavor was also different, not as good in my opinion. I told the B&M owners who were going to Vegas for IPCPR. When they got back they said the Curivari owner told them he had to get a bale of tobacco from Padron for logistic reasons and had used different rollers.

I picked up 2 boxes last week from a new shipment and they are back to the old rolling style and the old flavors. I love them and with a box price around $4 a stick it is a great everyday smoke.


----------



## egoo33

AF Hemingway


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman




----------



## Shaun

Good morning!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Sungrown churchill


----------



## Heath

mmmm tasty


----------



## jp1979

Smoking a Tatuaje Gran Cojonu


----------



## Shaun

Heath said:


> mmmm tasty


I love the Ave Maria Knights Templar. Good choice.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Monte Cristo Platinum.
View attachment 87916


----------



## Work4Play

Opus X A - Angels Share


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> Smoking a Tatuaje Gran Cojonu


This was a 2 1/2 hour smoke...


----------



## Heath

had to change the Avatar pbr got bought by the Russians


----------



## cakeanddottle

Smoking this freebie from a 3pk Smoke Inn sent me with a box purchase


----------



## B-daddy

Never disappoints.


----------



## Old Smokey

Work4Play said:


> View attachment 50576
> 
> Opus X A - Angels Share


How was it? I am about 20 minutes into a robusto and am liking it a lot.


----------



## daleo8803

My father 1922. Awesome. Got to get more.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Plucked some Illusione REXs out of the dwindling supply and had some range time at the golf course with my son.


----------



## SamsonAKAK

I lucked out into an old, old, good friend.

I went to the local terrible "cigar shop" which is a dive "bar" with a walk in "humidor" with a terrible selection but a few worthy smokes when nothing else is available. HOWEVER, to my demise, they were closed!! (I am new in this area so I don't know much and the "city" near me is 30 mins away- I didnt want to make that trip.. ) So I drive 10 mins to a place I had heard about, CLOSED AS WELL!. ... In desperation, I stop at a liquor shop I saw... and asked, do you sell cigars??? "You mean, like... these?" and there is a glass-display-case humidor, with a 70% hydrometer rating... and a selection full of different types of Montecristos, Partagas, and some wierd but cool Gurkha Perfectos. While Montecristo is MY favorite cigar, big time.... Partagas has always been another one of My Brands.... and while I did not want to spend $12-$20 for the Montecristo various selections... I was able to get 3 Partagas 1845 with the new black and gold label for $4.99 .. and they are big Rubusto style sizes, 5.5x49 apparently!


I had one for lunch and now I am finishing my evening smoke... it's got plenty of flavor and spice and the unmistakeable Partagas signature spicy draw. It's funny, I smoked a LOT of Partagas when I was 16-18, we got my best friend's Dad to like them and he would keep boxes full in his humidor and we would raid it daily or at least often. I have recently started back this exquisite vice after many years and I probably hadn't had a Partagas brand cigar in at least 8 years or more.... and I was immediately brought back to The Good Old Days, I can recognize this particular draw of cigar flavor instantly. An old friend and a good friend. And these were only $4.99 , I saw some websites selling boxes more expensive per cigar than that!

And while I await a $120 order of others in the mail, I have one more plus a Romeo y Julieta Churchhill left over from my score !


----------



## Work4Play

Old Smokey said:


> How was it? I am about 20 minutes into a robusto and am liking it a lot.


It was 3 hours of awesomeness! I couldn't get over how smooth it was. A great smoke.


----------



## Chad202

Headley Grange which for some strange reason was very reminiscent of the Nica Rustica in the first quarter or two. Then smoothed itself beautifully out into the last two quarters. Good stuff.


----------



## teamgotoil

Round 1 today was a Montecristo Monte#2
Round 2 was a Papas Fritas.

Burn issues with the Monte, but both were very good!


----------



## Cool Breeze

A CAO MX2 robusto. If you like maduros and haven't tried this stick, you really should. Great stick. One of my favorites at the moment.
Wasn't really thinking about a pairing, but I'm drinking a Redd's Apple Ale and believe it or not I'm finding it very enjoyable together.


----------



## Auburnguy

I had a Rocky Patel Decade. Good stuff.


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2014


----------



## D307P

Went to Camacho Torch It Up event and tried a Ditka Signature Churchill. Really good.


----------



## thechasm442

This has been a good smoking weekend.

Friday night-Don Carlos #4

Had a large bbq Saturday. Great smokes, no pics.
Tatuaje noellas reserva
Liga #9 robusto
Flor de las Antillas robusto
Anejo 46


----------



## VaStogie

Nat Sherman Timeless


----------



## SmokinSpider

My Father El Centurion


----------



## atbat82

La Casita Criolla Lancero. Great cigar. Wish I had more.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## D307P

My usual morning Buenaventura BV500


----------



## wrx04

La Aroma De Cuba- Mi Amor Reserva

First time ive had this one. Im impressed with it. A little spicy at first, but it has smoothed out well and has good flavors. Good smoke output too.


----------



## thechasm442

My first muwat kfc

Not a fan


----------



## sjcruiser36

An AF Pussycat last night while the slots were robbing me blind!!!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Namakubi papi chulo.
View attachment 87926


----------



## Heath

It's oktoberfest time beer that is yummy


----------



## Chad202

Heath said:


> It's oktoberfest time beer that is yummy


Looks great @Heath


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P

Fuente Casa Cuba


----------



## egoo33

LFD Ligero 250 Tubo


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nic


----------



## Work4Play

Liga No 9. - Not bad


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo 20th Ann maduro


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Ave Maria Immaculata. Really liking these.


----------



## Merovius

Time is serving these well


----------



## teamgotoil

Obsidian Mini Corona


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Another AF Short Story. Loving these


----------



## gtechva

Arturo Fuente Exquisito-not bad. It was my first Fuente. I'll definitely be trying some more.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff 2000 tubo


----------



## Shotgun

Camacho Liberty 2014. loved it...


----------



## thechasm442

Hosted a mnf BBQ, bears won and i smoked well.


----------



## fattaman

My first pudgy.


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

SeanTheEvans said:


> Another AF Short Story. Loving these


You go, Sean. Nice new avatar, btw. T.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

TCBSmokes said:


> You go, Sean. Nice new avatar, btw. T.


Thanks! I actually kind of "borrowed" it from JDN, lol. The avatar, not the Short Story:biggrin:

Pretty sure I'm grabbing a box as soon as BnB has some kind of sale or deal going on... want to get the most from my Groupon, haha


----------



## droy1958

My first Herrera Esteli toro with some spiced rum...... Wow, I'm impressed....


----------



## Heath

601 maduro


----------



## mi000ke

Oliva melanio maduro. Last one wasn't so good. Today's was great. Must have been in a better frame of mind this morning.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tat Tuesday


----------



## egoo33

Viaje honey and hand grenades the fatter one of the three


----------



## Old Smokey

La Palina Goldie Lancero thanks to jp1979. Thanks Justin.


----------



## jpalamar

Ave Maria.


----------



## D307P

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras Toro and Ron Zacapa 23 Rum


----------



## brimy623

I know it's kind of late in the day for a mild smoke, especially since I love a full stick. But I had to give it a shot.
Not bad! Living up to the "flavorful mild" recommendation. Let see in a few weeks with a cup of coffee for breakfast.

EPC New Wave


----------



## Bshambo

Had a Padron family reserve # 46 on the golf course today. Excellent!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Joining Sean in an AF Short Story. Cold day, rainy night here, smoking indoors first time since March. Happy fall, blah, blah, blah, can't wait for spring, meanwhile, bring on the garage pics, lol. T.
View attachment 87939


----------



## Shotgun

Camacho Liberty


----------



## Passprotection

Shotgun said:


> View attachment 50593
> 
> View attachment 50594
> 
> View attachment 50595
> 
> Camacho Liberty


Willy is that you?


----------



## Shotgun

Passprotection said:


> Willy is that you?


no willy here


----------



## Passprotection

Shotgun said:


> no willy here


You could go for Herrera's brother man.


----------



## six10

View attachment 87946


Diamond Crown


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Jordan23

Los Blancos Sumatra....not bad so far.


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> Joining Sean in an AF Short Story. Cold day, rainy night here, smoking indoors first time since March. Happy fall, blah, blah, blah, can't wait for spring, meanwhile, bring on the garage pics, lol. T.
> View attachment 87939


Yea man. I cannot figure out why people are so stoked for it to get crappy outside. Bring on spring and summer!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Ruination


----------



## daleo8803

A quicky with a bandit? From ci going great with a nitro ale.


----------



## atbat82

Started a Tat Conju 2012 (white band), but it was way underfilled and had pretty bad burn issues. Pitched it halfway through (my first bad Tatuaje experience). Lit up a Headley Grange corona instead. Fantastic cigar. Really glad I bought a box of these.


----------



## fattaman

Surprisingly nice for $2.55. Great with morning coffee.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

D307P said:


>


Was looking at these in the Fuente Aged Selection email/brochure. Whats the profile like?


----------



## D307P

They are excellent. I would say medium strength, good anytime of day. You can pick them up cheap on Cbid all the time


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Cojonu 2012


----------



## Calikind




----------



## D307P




----------



## Sigaar

Well, I couldn't resist...trying my first Padron.:smoke2:









It's a 1964 Anniversary Monarca (natural)


----------



## Auburnguy

Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. Just started, no opinion as of yet.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Woke up to the sound of a heavy rain, it has been pouring since. My favorite time of year, so I'm having one of my favorites. Brick House robusto


----------



## Chad202

Reunited. With a little whiskey.


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nic Fuerte for lunch....


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Heath

man you guys are all smoking some goooood stuff I went with a liga uf-13


----------



## Tgs679

Diesel UHC Corona


----------



## D307P

Tonight, Opus X Power Ranger and Dos Maderas 5+5 rum


----------



## TCBSmokes

Went with a favorite short smoke, Bahia Matanzas No. 2, on this rain-soaked day to celebrate my one year anniversary as a member here on PUFF. It's been a great year, I've learned a lot, and "met" many fine people of this outstanding community. There are many ways here to "pay it forward" and since the member reviews section is what initially drew me to this site, mine has been to contribute with my own reviews, 81 so far, and all first tries for me. Whoo Hoo, that's a lot of smoke...and hot air. Thank you to all of you and those who run the show for making my first year such an exceptional experience. Tom
View attachment 87953


----------



## Nature

CH Jericho Hill


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor and a Samuel Adams Oktoberfest brew...


----------



## Bruck

TCBSmokes said:


> Went with a favorite short smoke, Bahia Matanzas No. 2, on this rain-soaked day to celebrate my one year anniversary as a member here on PUFF. It's been a great year, I've learned a lot, and "met" many fine people of this outstanding community. There are many ways here to "pay it forward" and since the member reviews section is what initially drew me to this site, mine has been to contribute with my own reviews, 81 so far, and all first tries for me. Whoo Hoo, that's a lot of smoke...and hot air. Thank you to all of you and those who run the show for making my first year such an exceptional experience. Tom
> View attachment 87953


Congrats on the 1-year anniversary!


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a Graycliff Platinum


----------



## jpalamar

Cohiba 2012


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Smoking a Oliva Master Blends 1


----------



## brimy623

About to burn...


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


>


What are your thoughts? I have one sitting in the humi.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

One of my personal top 5 favorite cigars: The Padron 1926 Serie 40th Anniversary. Epically good smoke. :rockon:


----------



## Auburnguy

I snuck a second cigar in this evening. I had a CAO Italia. It was good. I liked the Brazilia better.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> What are your thoughts? I have one sitting in the humi.


not as tasty as the original. For me, for that great Aganorsa tobacco taste PLUS more strength, nothing beats the Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Corojo.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> not as tasty as the original. For me, for that great Aganorsa tobacco taste PLUS more strength, nothing beats the Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Corojo.


Thx!
I guess I'll have to get a couple Casa Fernandez to compare!


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> Thx!
> I guess I'll have to get a couple Casa Fernandez to compare!


let's just keep them between you and me, they're an amazing value for what a great cigar they are. The maduro version is also above average.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Sprouthog

Camacho Liberty 2013


----------



## jp1979

BV500


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Cojonu 2012 Capa Especial


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6X54 La Caya Brasil Toro Maduro cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months. In the last year or so I have been seeking out some of the limited run boutique cigars and have been very pleased; I have found variations in each run of this cigar and I like it.:hippie: This cigar was wrapped in a cedar casing and after removing it I saw a beautiful dark oily brown cigar with a nice musty pre-light aroma. After lighting this cigar I got a delicious creamy cocoa and a slight spice taste; the draw was good and the burn was excellent. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## thechasm442

Yummy


----------



## fattaman

Wow!


----------



## FluidMotion

Just getting back into the hobby. Enjoyed a La Palina Classic Corona


----------



## D307P




----------



## Passprotection

A few of my latest:


----------



## D307P

Willie Herrera is in our area and stopped by the local B&M. He gave me one of the Norteno. Tastes just like the Crowned Heads Jericho Hill to me


----------



## droy1958

Carbonell..... It's almost too SWEET...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Heath

cain daytona torpedo took the picture in my kitchen the flash makes it look like night


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project with some Capt Morgan's 1671 Commemorative Blend.


----------



## Old Smokey

I just lit one of the new Anejo 888.


----------



## cakeanddottle

cakeanddottle said:


>


Excellent Maduro, heartily recommended


----------



## TCBSmokes

Padron Palmas maduro. Nice but missing the "tang" of the natural which I guess I prefer. T.
View attachment 87974


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## brimy623

La Historia!
How was it??

Never mind!! Saw your verdict after scrolling down a little.


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> La Historia!
> How was it??


Savory, peppery, a little sweetness on the palate, full flavored. Long finish. IMO better than the Core and Cardinal Maduros. Kind of an amped up Core with some of the Cardinal's pepper, but stands on its own without the comparison. My first impression of it is that it's a way above average maduro. I'm ordering more.


----------



## droy1958

Sigaar said:


> View attachment 50620


Had one of those last night. Enjoyed it. Finishing up with a 5 Vegas Cask Strength and some football tonight...We have some NFL and a dose of Okie Light (OSU).....


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> Padron Palmas maduro. Nice but missing the "tang" of the natural which I guess I prefer. T.
> View attachment 87974


I always have the maduro, but I've actually never had a natural Padron...it just seems natural to have a maduro. Ironic, don't you think.....


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> Savory, peppery, a little sweetness on the palate, full flavored. Long finish. IMO better than the Core and Cardinal Maduros. Kind of an amped up Core with some of the Cardinal's pepper, but stands on its own without the comparison. My first impression of it is that it's a way above average maduro. I'm ordering more.


Thx.

It was on my "to try" list anyway, now even more so!!

The contents of your humi is very nice!! A lot of smokes that I enjoy and a lot that are on my "to try" list.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Two cigar day. Started the morning with a Padron Corticos and coffee and ended the day with a Padron FR 46 :smokin:


----------



## Keeper01

Great pairing!


----------



## Shotgun

Passprotection said:


> You could go for Herrera's brother man.


Herreras brother?


----------



## Shotgun

Shotgun said:


> Herreras brother?


now i understand. lol hope he gets in hollywood and needs a lookalike.


----------



## Chad202

Tat+ A stick i found at my b&m on discount with a nightcap


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo Patriarch Corojo with over 4 years age on it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6X52 Don Kiki Brown Label Toro cigar.:ss This cigar was a free sample that I got and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 5 months. This cigar had a slightly rough brown wrapper and had a earthy pre-light smell. After lighting this cigar I got a delicious spice, cocoa and that deep earthiness that was so delicious; the flavor profile was amazing!:yo: I sat there and was in awe; I got layers and layers of continually changing variations of flavors with lots of smoke. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no apparent veins, good draw and excellent burn.:nod: I sipped and I say again I literally sipped this cigar giving me a smoke lasting 21/4 hours of delight.:hippie: This cigar is medium to full (more on the full than the medium). I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I can definitely say that I had a "Cigar Event".:cp


----------



## jp1979

One of the last couple Asylum 13 Robustos remaining from the 50 box I bought a year ago. What a difference that amount of time made to this stick. It really balanced it out.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a delicious Liga Private T52


----------



## D307P




----------



## greige matter

AF Shot Story on the walk to work.

Great way to start the day.


----------



## jusphil85

I had a Tatuaje Tattoo yesterday evening...what a great smoke for 5$


----------



## TubaDawg

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Two cigar day. Started the morning with a Padron Corticos and coffee and ended the day with a Padron FR 46 :smokin:


How was the Padron Corticos? I've never tried one and would like to hear from someone who enjoys a morning cigar and coffee.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## B-daddy

Taking a break with this. Not bad. These don't have the most or best flavor in the world but they're smokable.


----------



## TCBSmokes

10 months in the humi my first MOW and better than I expected, actually pretty good.
View attachment 87984


----------



## jp1979

2 year old Maxx Brasil and a Dry Vanilla Bean soda. I really really like both off these. Was pleasantly surprised by the Maxx Brasil after sitting in the bottom of the box for 2 years.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

TubaDawg said:


> How was the Padron Corticos? I've never tried one and would like to hear from someone who enjoys a morning cigar and coffee.
> 
> Thanks!
> Bob


I love it with coffee and only in the maduro wrapped. It's very earthy and has that slight hint of coffee beans you get on the 'Padron Series'. It's an excellent morning smoke and paired it with a nice Caffè Americano, it's perfect. The construction is great, not that I'd expect less from Padron and they are (relatively) cheap at about $3 a stick. I do also enjoy a 1926 No. 35 Natural with coffee as well but that is not a '20 minute' cigar.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking my first Tattoo.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## pdq_wizzard

With thanks


----------



## jp1979

Digging through the bottom of the randoms box today.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Digging through the bottom of the randoms box today.


What did you think? I felt it was ok but wouldn't go out of my way for it been meaning to try the luchador.


----------



## Heath

yep


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> What did you think? I felt it was ok but wouldn't go out of my way for it been meaning to try the luchador.


I like the white better than the black. I won't buy anymore. That was the last one.


----------



## jpalamar

About an inch into my first Alec Bradley Prensado. Really enjoying it with a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Old Smokey

La Aurora Gran 107. It is 3 years old and I decided it's stay of execution had been denied. It's a monster 7x58, so this might take a while.


----------



## momo439

Camacho Criollo. I just love that lightly sweet dry cedar/oak flavour. Not overly complex but sure made my drive more enjoyable.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1926 Serie 40th Anniversary


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Guerra corona. VERY nice smoke!


----------



## brimy623

Then I had a DC Julius Ceaser! (Sorry no pic)!


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> Then I had a DC Julius Ceaser! (Sorry no pic)!


How was the Jericho Hill?
The Viaje Collaboration I'm nubbing right now is fantastic.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> How was the Jericho Hill?
> The Viaje Collaboration I'm nubbing right now is fantastic.


The Jericho is a very nice smoke! I'll look to pick up a 5'er real soon.
It burned perfect, nice finish, good flavor pretty much from the beginning.


----------



## CT Shade

Tatuaje Cojuno 2012


----------



## Auburnguy

Romeo y Julieta Reserve. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## egoo33

Ashton Vsg Tres Mystique classic


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica tonight with Sam's Octoberfest. Mmmm


----------



## DbeatDano

AF Double Chateau


----------



## Bruck

Currently sucking the tasty smoke out of a Rocky Patel Edge blue label (Habano)


----------



## daleo8803

My first. The high humidity is not helping wear down my stash.... lol


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nothing to add expect some of you have rather square thumb nails, that is all.



Okay...... I had an Undercrown tonight.


----------



## D307P

My usual morning Buenaventura


----------



## TCBSmokes

MOW robusto.
View attachment 87998


----------



## Cardinal

Viaje Late Harvest from last year, courtesy of @Merovius. Nice smoke with some unique flavors, and it's fun smoking one I would never have never had a chance to try otherwise.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting the day with a 2010 God of Fire Don Carlos


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Illusione Rothchild.


----------



## Heath

e.p. carrillo regalias real


----------



## TubaDawg

Auburnguy said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserve. Pleasantly surprised.


I've had a few of those and found them to be a good smoke and a great price too.


----------



## TubaDawg

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I love it with coffee and only in the maduro wrapped. It's very earthy and has that slight hint of coffee beans you get on the 'Padron Series'. It's an excellent morning smoke and paired it with a nice Caffè Americano, it's perfect. The construction is great, not that I'd expect less from Padron and they are (relatively) cheap at about $3 a stick. I do also enjoy a 1926 No. 35 Natural with coffee as well but that is not a '20 minute' cigar.


Sounds like just the thing for me to try in the morning. We've finally arrived at a few cool days. The morning air on the patio is incredible. I wanted something to have with coffee on the few days we have good climate.

Thanks Ken!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Cardinal

Two cigar day. Knocking back a Quesada Heisenberg, which I've wanted to try for a while just from the Breaking Bad reference. Oily little devil, putting out a TON of smoke and pretty full flavor too. I like it.


----------



## Chad202

After a looong morning at the park.


----------



## Heath

pinolero toro. I think this is my favorite aj cigar I really dig these


----------



## BlueDevil07

Padron 3000 maduro. It's been a rough couple of weeks. Haven't had much time to sit back and enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## SmokinSpider

BlueDevil07 said:


> Padron 3000 maduro. It's been a rough couple of weeks. Haven't had much time to sit back and enjoy a smoke.


I hope it passes soon brother and you get more time to sit back and enjoy a cigar.

This is my choice today


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Sigaar

San Cristobal clasico/robusto I picked up at the B&M yesterday.


----------



## D307P

Camacho Ditka Signature & Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## wrx04

La Duena petit belicoso.........blah!!

Wont buy another one of these.


----------



## Auburnguy

I am having an Olivia O. Not overly impressed.


----------



## tnlawyer

The new Tennessee Waltz from Crowned Heads and a glass of Bulleit Rye Bourbon. This cigar is effing outstanding. Another solid product from Crowned Heads.


----------



## SmokinSpider

tnlawyer said:


> The new Tennessee Waltz from Crowned Heads and a glass of Bulleit Rye Bourbon. This cigar is effing outstanding. Another solid product from Crowned Heads.


A cigar I am want to try with a glass of bourbon that happens to be my favorite rye and a lighter I am saving up for. You win the internet for me today man!


----------



## tnlawyer

SmokinSpider said:


> A cigar I am want to try with a glass of bourbon that happens to be my favorite rye and a lighter I am saving up for. You win the internet for me today man!


Lol thanks. This cigar is only available in TN if I understand correctly.


----------



## SmokinSpider

tnlawyer said:


> Lol thanks. This cigar is only available in TN if I understand correctly.


Yup, that's what I understand. I'm hoping for someone to do a Crowned Heads sampler pack, maybe. How is the Double Corona working out for you?


----------



## tnlawyer

SmokinSpider said:


> Yup, that's what I understand. I'm hoping for someone to do a Crowned Heads sampler pack, maybe. How is the Double Corona working out for you?


Halfway thru it and I think it's my new favorite CH.


----------



## Work4Play

Smoked an FFP and got to meet Jonathan Drew. I could have run him over in my truck and not had a clue who he was until someone noticed what I was smoking and introduced me.

Dude was COOL!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Passprotection

Work4Play said:


> Smoked an FFP and got to meet Jonathan Drew. I could have run him over in my truck and not had a clue who he was until someone noticed what I was smoking and introduced me.
> 
> Dude was COOL!!!


NICE! Tell him to stay away for Swisher!!!


----------



## BlueDevil07

SmokinSpider said:


> I hope it passes soon brother and you get more time to sit back and enjoy a cigar.


Much appreciated! :smoke:


----------



## thechasm442

Dewars and Maximus. Yum


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


>


Thoughts?
Started to pick one of those or a platinum up the other day at B&M but went with the DC Julius Ceaser.


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> Thoughts?
> Started to pick one of those or a platinum up the other day at B&M but went with the DC Julius Ceaser.


Good, but if you want a Viaje that really shines get a Collaboration 2014 before they're gone.

Cigars using Aganorsa corojo that I'd pick over a Viaje Oro or Platino:

Viaje Collaboration 2014
Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Corojo
Illusione Original

After those I wouldn't turn down an Oro or a Platino, and I'd take an Oro first.


----------



## brimy623

Yeah! Our little secret from the other day! Thx.


----------



## Merovius

'13 Liberty


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Bahia Gold maduro. Pretty nice smoke for $2. Wondering if these are a CI exclusive, or a CI resurrection of an older line. Anyway, they have a nice albeit simple flavor, and the CT broadleaf maduro wrapper is paper thin. But again, for $2 you can find much worse.


----------



## Bruck

Having a Brohiba (my RYO pseudo-brand). This one is a blend that @Gdaddy particularly liked and I must say it's not bad - as good as any $2 out there 
This one has a Cameroon wrapper, Aleman binder, and the filler is Criollo ligero (Nicaraguan) and Piloto Cubano seco (Dominican).
Flavor is good, burn is good, but it's a little loose - been experimenting a little with leaf count lately.
And it goes nicely with single malt Macallan.
Almost forgot to mention strength - Uncle Nic definitely is in the house!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Villiger Elite


----------



## Laynard

Pretty disappointing. I'll be posting a full review tomorrow.


----------



## Chad202

Herrera Esteli. My first and it lived up to all the hype;Spice,earth,sweetness and more spice.


----------



## Chad202

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Bahia Gold maduro. Pretty nice smoke for $2. Wondering if these are a CI exclusive, or a CI resurrection of an older line. Anyway, they have a nice albeit simple flavor, and the CT broadleaf maduro wrapper is paper thin. But again, for $2 you can find much worse.


So underrated. Love that cigar!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## Heath

manowar and hills bros finest


----------



## D307P

My usual morning smoke


----------



## droy1958

Enjoying a LA Aurora Conn belicoso with some coffee at the farm.


----------



## Wook42

Debonaire robuato. Picked up a few on my local B&Ms recommendation.... WOW!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

@sullen thanks for this one. I'd been wanting to try te Gold since the original Daruma is one of my favorites. After one Gold I still favor the Habano wrapper, but this was a nice smoke and I enjoyed it.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Padron 64 corona


----------



## Gdaddy

Bruck said:


> Having a Brohiba (my RYO pseudo-brand). This one is a blend that @Gdaddy particularly liked and I must say it's not bad - *as good as any $2 out there *
> This one has a Cameroon wrapper, Aleman binder, and the filler is Criollo ligero (Nicaraguan) and Piloto Cubano seco (Dominican).
> Flavor is good, burn is good, but it's a little loose - been experimenting a little with leaf count lately.
> And it goes nicely with single malt Macallan.
> Almost forgot to mention strength - Uncle Nic definitely is in the house!


It's WAY better than any $2 stick I know of. That is a good cigar by any standard and the draw was a pleasure.


----------



## TubaDawg

Cardinal said:


> @sullen thanks for this one. I'd been wanting to try te Gold since the original Daruma is one of my favorites. After one Gold I still favor the Habano wrapper, but this was a nice smoke and I enjoyed it.


Nice looking morning smoke!


----------



## D307P

Camacho Corojo Maduro. Not that good


----------



## Chad202

Kristoff Cenza De Plaza.


----------



## Merovius

D307P said:


> Camacho Corojo Maduro. Not that good


I got about 10 min into one and couldnt take anymore. uke:


----------



## D307P

Merovius said:


> I got about 10 min into one and couldnt take anymore. uke:


I like the blackout and equador. This is terrible
The new Ditka Signature is very good


----------



## Chad202

D307P said:


> I like the blackout and equador. This is terrible
> The new Ditka Signature is very good


Is it a problem with flavor? Burn?


----------



## jpalamar

Perdomo double aged connecticut.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

jpalamar said:


> Perdomo double aged connecticut.


How was it? I want to try them but for the price, I want some feedback first. 
By the way, currently smoking an Illusione Rothchild.


----------



## Heath

cohiba puro dominicana just ok


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88006
Working outdoors with my first San Cristobal.


----------



## Kasanova King

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy

I know there's a lot of "haters" around here but this is one good cigar. Personally, I'm not the biggest Gurkha fan but I need to give credit when credit is due.


----------



## Sigaar

Another one from my Alec Bradley sampler...Tempus Maduro, believe it's a robusto 5 x 50.


----------



## Auburnguy

Bahia Gold White Label Maduro. It was the double toro. Very pleasant smoke. I do recommend for flavor. The only problem I had was with the wrapper coming loose on the cap. I do recommend this cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica


----------



## Gordo1473

Under crown piggie


----------



## Chad202

DE Norteno..Excellent..excellent smoke. Wish i had more.


----------



## Bruck

A nice 8x52 RYO on a beautiful VA Sunday afternoon


----------



## Chad202

Bruck said:


> A nice 8x52 RYO on a beautiful VA Sunday afternoon


Those brohibas look good!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Blondie Bold


----------



## Heath

padron aniv. replica could have fooled me and for under $3.


----------



## Bruck

Chad202 said:


> Those brohibas look good!


Tnx - gradually getting the hang of it


----------



## gtechva

Heath said:


> padron aniv. replica could have fooled me and for under $3.


Who makes the replica? Where did it come from?


----------



## javanomad

Smoked a Huerra Esteli


----------



## Heath

gtechva said:


> Who makes the replica? Where did it come from?


 they came from cigar.com they don't have them any more for some reason just af hemmingway now. their under replicas on the main cigar menu.


----------



## daleo8803




----------



## skavoovee

I smoked a CAO Brazilia on the way home from a wedding. Yum!


----------



## Auburnguy

skavoovee said:


> I smoked a CAO Brazilia on the way home from a wedding. Yum!


One of my favorite CAO.


----------



## D307P

Perfecxion X


----------



## Old Smokey

MonteCristo Las Vegas with a fresh cup o coffee.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Never mind change of heart


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR 46


----------



## Ribeater

Herrera Esteli Lancerro .... deeeelishious and 2 Red stripes to wash it down. Life is good .


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

PDR Oscuro. Sweet as usual.


----------



## jp1979

Poor man's Padron. Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro.

Been off all day and this is my first smoke. Played in the golf forum that I belong to's outing today. After a heavy monsoon last night we got finished with 11 holes and then the bridge between 11 and 12 had 3 foot deep water running over the top of it. Needless to say, all 20 peeps got a rain check


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## DbeatDano

Packers victory smoke.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## skavoovee

I'm going to be smoking a Rocky Patel "The Edge" on the drive to work. Only posting beforehand because it is going to be a long day canning beer up in PA.


----------



## D307P




----------



## imported_mark_j

Tatuaje Fausto Avion 2012

Only 6 months rest and these keep getting better and better. Strength down a little (trust me you want lower strength on this baby), rich thick smoke, spicy, sweet. Just amazing. And affordable for what it is.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a Tatuaje 10th Anny Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## Merovius

I see a trend developing.

Surrogates BC for me



Started out a little rough but settling in nicely.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## droy1958

Kasanova King said:


> Gurkha Vintage Shaggy
> 
> I know there's a lot of "haters" around here but this is one good cigar. Personally, I'm not the biggest Gurkha fan but I need to give credit when credit is due.


I've had a Titan XO that I didn't care much for, but I had one called a Regent or something like that, that I liked. Both were in samplers. I'm having a Sosa robusto with a SA Harvest Pumpkin ale...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

A little Tat for the rain.
View attachment 88022


----------



## Heath

la aurora 1495 robusto a little over a year old not bad


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Rosado Sun Grown


----------



## Work4Play

Compliments of my man @ShaneG


----------



## egoo33

Nicely aged Anejo 60


----------



## D307P

All this Padron talk, smoking my first 1964 Anniversary. The Diplimatico


----------



## jpalamar

Had an Oliva O series for the first time... very uneventful.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva Melanio Maduro


----------



## Auburnguy

CAO MX2. Good stuff b


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1926 Serie 80 years... Amazingly smoked in one ash


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

D307P said:


> All this Padron talk, smoking my first 1964 Anniversary. The Diplimatico


Nice! How'd you like it?


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> All this Padron talk, smoking my first 1964 Anniversary. The Diplimatico


So what's your verdict?


----------



## Bruck

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron 1926 Serie 80 years... Amazingly smoked in one ash


Nice ash


----------



## brimy623

This is a nice stick!
Flavorful! Pretty much a "gigante" Rothchilde.


----------



## brimy623

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron 1926 Serie 80 years... Amazingly smoked in one ash


Nice!
I have to try one of those.
Met with @Shemp75 at cigar in and he recommended this stick.
But at $38 in NY I was hesitant. LOL


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a Cuban Classic.

A dude at work, who is having humidor issues, brought me a cuban classic that had split. He said I could have it if I wanted to repair it. So I took it, and put a little bandage on it - glued a piece of wrapper leaf over the split. Actually it was more of a cast than a bandage. Anyway it didn't work as the wrapper just split more. I tried smoking it and it just didn't burn well - too dry in addition to being split  So I pitched it into the English Ivy and got a healthy cuban classic from my modest collection.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

brimy623 said:


> Nice!
> I have to try one of those.
> Met with @Shemp75 at cigar in and he recommended this stick.
> But at $38 in NY I was hesitant. LOL


Thanks @Bruck and @brimy623 ... Ya there's not much to say about this Padron, it's just damn good. Pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron 1926 Serie 80 years... Amazingly smoked in one ash


Dang-it Ken, somebody is going to get a lot of ash in the lap very soon!:scared: I do love Padron cigars, unfortunately for me the larger sizes are beyond my budget, but I do have a box each of the Padron Delicias and the Padron Londres which I just love.:smoke: All you need with that Padron cigar is some great brew!:drinking:


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron 1926 Serie 80 years... Amazingly smoked in one ash


HOLY CRAP!!!!! I WANT!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Archun

Tatuaje 10 Grand Chasseur TAA Exclusive 2013


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Currently enjoying a Cuban Classic.
> 
> A dude at work, who is having humidor issues, brought me a cuban classic that had split. He said I could have it if I wanted to repair it. So I took it, and put a little bandage on it - glued a piece of wrapper leaf over the split. Actually it was more of a cast than a bandage. Anyway it didn't work as the wrapper just split more. I tried smoking it and it just didn't burn well - too dry in addition to being split  So I pitched it into the English Ivy and got a healthy cuban classic from my modest collection.


Now you must return the gesture and bring him some spoiled milk he may find useful. T.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Illusione Rothcild.


----------



## D307P

Sencillo platinum


----------



## brimy623




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## DbeatDano




----------



## droy1958

Digging in the deepest bowels of my YETIdoor, I came across this Carrington that's been in there at least 15-16 years. Like smoking air....blech....


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> View attachment 50670


Nice looking smoke. Is that one of your favorites?


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## TCBSmokes

Eleven months old and still tasting green in spots but now one less in my humidor. Hooray!
View attachment 88054


----------



## Kasanova King

Smoking some of my daily's today....Started off with a Est. 1844 and just finished up a PDR.


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown Gran Toro with some of the Captain...


----------



## TubaDawg

droy1958 said:


> View attachment 50674
> 
> 
> Undercrown Gran Toro with some of the Captain...


Nothing like the Captain's company and a great Undercrown cigar! :smoke2:


----------



## droy1958

TubaDawg said:


> Nothing like the Captain's company and a great Undercrown cigar! :smoke2:


Yeppers....the Commemorative Blend 1671 is a flavor bomb!!!!


----------



## D307P

Island Jim and Dos Maderas Rum


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Island Jim and Dos Maderas Rum


That's the rum I was looking for when I bought the Captains rum. They didn't have that rum. I seen your picture of it a week or two ago and it got me to drooling a bit....


----------



## D307P

droy1958 said:


> That's the rum I was looking for when I bought the Captains rum. They didn't have that rum. I seen your picture of it a week or two ago and it got me to drooling a bit....


In Pennsylvania you have to buy liquor at state owned stores. Dos Maderas and El Dorado 21 I had to have ordered through them, not carried in their stores.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

D307P said:


> In Pennsylvania you have to buy liquor at state owned stores. Dos Maderas and El Dorado 21 I had to have ordered through them, not carried in their stores.


yea PA is a pain in the ass with liquor laws


----------



## brimy623




----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> In Pennsylvania you have to buy liquor at state owned stores. Dos Maderas and El Dorado 21 I had to have ordered through them, not carried in their stores.


Got,cha....I may have to do the same. For some reason, it sure looked good...


----------



## Heath

gurkha cuban legacy toro. not bad


----------



## The Horseman's Head

Ichabod Crane. Bwa HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Old Smokey

Optus X Perfection X while watching the A's/Royals game. I am a die-hard Cardinal fan and used to also be a Royals fan, but couldn't take them not trying to field a winning team and aborted years ago. It is good to see them playing good baseball again. GO ROYALS!


----------



## Sigaar

Alec Bradley Prensado (robusto). Good cigar, but liked the AB Tempus Maduro better. I know, not the same, but fresh in mind as I burned it on Sunday.


----------



## jusphil85

AF 858 Sungrown....I love these sticks!


----------



## sjcruiser36

San Cristobal Revelation tonight


----------



## Shaun

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado, in belicoso.



Love these things.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My 2nd try at a Guerra. Much much better now 8 months after I got them.


----------



## six10

View attachment 88060

Greycliff Platinum


----------



## Crown Royal

Duplicate post made


----------



## Crown Royal

I smoked a Cohiba and it was great.


----------



## Rod

Crown Royal said:


> I smoked an Aging Room and it was great.


Which one did you smoke?


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR No. 50 ... If anyone's interested I did a review on this cigar : http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/337780-padron-family-reserve-no-50-50th-anniversay-maduro-no-379119-a.html


----------



## DbeatDano

TubaDawg said:


> Nice looking smoke. Is that one of your favorites?


Definitely one of my favs. I'm a fan of peppery sticks and this is a spicy one.


----------



## droy1958

La Aurora CT with a dose of Irish coffee....


----------



## TCBSmokes

Pretty good with a few months age on it, medium in body.
View attachment 88063


----------



## TubaDawg

This is from last evening. Room 101, The Big Payback. My palate may be in the developing stage; however, this was an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## TubaDawg

fattaman said:


>


Nice smoke!


----------



## TubaDawg

droy1958 said:


> La Aurora CT with a dose of Irish coffee....


Sounds like a great pairing to start the day!


----------



## Tgs679

Añejo 46


----------



## droy1958

TubaDawg said:


> Sounds like a great pairing to start the day!


Hiccup....sure enough is....


----------



## fattaman

TubaDawg said:


> Nice smoke!


It smoked a bit hot. Not sure if it was my fault. I'll have to give another one a try.


----------



## TCBSmokes

TubaDawg said:


> This is from last evening. Room 101, The Big Payback. My palate may be in the developing stage; however, this was an enjoyable smoke.


No "hot vinegar" taste? That's what my first and only one had all through the first half. Guess it was just a bad stick. T.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## droy1958

MDSPHOTO said:


> Had a JD Howard Reserve. Really like the flavors which are sort of an amped up Headley Grange, but 3 of the 5 I have tried had wrapper issues. At a $2-$3 premium over the HG, its really hard to justify purchasing this stick again.


I had a J.D. Howard Reserve HR50 Maduro a couple of weeks ago, and all I tasted was salt, salt and more salt for some reason. I swear it was like sucking on a salty Slim Jim made back in the 1970's.....


----------



## TubaDawg

TCBSmokes said:


> No "hot vinegar" taste? That's what my first and only one had all through the first half. Guess it was just a bad stick. T.


No, not any noticeable vinegar or other tastes. It was a nice smoke at a great price point.


----------



## TCBSmokes

TubaDawg said:


> No, not any noticeable vinegar or other tastes. It was a nice smoke at a great price point.


Thanks, TD. Good to know. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88066
VS 10th Ann'y.


----------



## Sprouthog

Leaf by Oscar Corojo Toro


----------



## droy1958

LFD Ligero L500 toro w/brandy..


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


>


My least favorite of the Crowned Heads cigars.


----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> My least favorite of the Crowned Heads cigars.


An early favorite of mine that I still enjoy.


----------



## Work4Play

CBid sent me a busted stick that they replaced but they didn't take the busted one back so...


----------



## Work4Play

Merovius said:


>


Damn that looks good, how was it?


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje brown label Lancero.


----------



## Heath

af magnum.44r awesomeness


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> An early favorite of mine that I still enjoy.


I wasn't knocking your choice, I just wasn't paying attention and submitted my reply before I expanded on that sentence. That was an incomplete thought, I am at work... I love everything else from them, there was something about the Four Kicks that didn't do it for me. It was a great performer and it wasn't bad by any means. Just not my first choice by them. What is it about them that you like?


----------



## jp1979

Good choice Steve, Angel Share bumped up to Friday


----------



## Sprouthog

JdN Cuatro Cinco


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> Good choice Steve, Angel Share bumped up to Friday


Thanks Justin. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. I liked the Corona sized AS better than the robusto, but I really enjoyed both. I hope you enjoy it my friend.


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks Justin. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. I liked the Corona sized AS better than the robusto, but I really enjoyed both. I hope you enjoy it my friend.


I'm pretty pumped to burn that sucker.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Natural by Drew Estate Shorty. Drinking a Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and it is a good pairing.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

PDR habano Sungrown


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR 46


----------



## SmokinSpider

It's a bit chilly tonight so a quick Acid Blondie Bold


----------



## VaStogie

From yesterday







Well until the pics decide to show up it was a Casa Magna that I had.


----------



## VaStogie

This mornings smoke







again pic isn't showing up so it was a Short Story that I tried.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione Fume d Amour


----------



## Calikind




----------



## MDSPHOTO

jp1979 said:


> My least favorite of the Crowned Heads cigars.


I second this, by far their weakest offering.


----------



## D307P

UC Pig


----------



## fattaman

Dam fine smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> UC Pig


How does it compare to the other vitolas?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> How does it compare to the other vitolas?


From what I was told, it is the same blend of the Corona Viva. It was good.


----------



## TubaDawg

Perdomo Reserve, Sungrown from last evening. A relaxing end to the day. Still trying cigars on my continuing venture.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> From what I was told, it is the same blend of the Corona Viva. It was good.


Good to hear.

Smoked my 1st CV the other day; need to let them rest some more, came across a little "harsh" compare to the gordos that I originally tried & loved. Also have 2 "pigs" that I'm letting take "a nap". Looking forward to setting afire.


----------



## TubaDawg

D307P said:


> UC Pig


Looking good!


----------



## Merovius

Work4Play said:


> Damn that looks good, how was it?


I think theyre generally very good, this one in particular was excellent. A bit of ligero, earth, spice, creamy coffee & subtle milk chocolate is the core. Some dried fruit & other woody notes flit in & out. Im a big fan of the Originals but would steer you toward the ~F9~.


----------



## TubaDawg

Work4Play said:


> CBid sent me a busted stick that they replaced but they didn't take the busted one back so...


Why the heck not? Ha! BTW the your forum name is great--Work4Play. My mission in life...


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88079
View attachment 88078
5 Vegas Cask Strength.


----------



## droy1958

ERDM Robusto Zavala in monsoon conditions today. She's chugging along...


----------



## Heath

had a el centurion rubusto while haning in the chat room.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## B-daddy

A couple cheapies while working at the house. Cu-Avanna is a mild innocuous stick. The Relic actually had some interesting flavor to it. I'll try another one someday.


----------



## Bruck

Expanding my carbon footprint with a 5 Vegas Miami. Nice and mellow after waiting patiently in the humi over a year for this very moment


----------



## Ricardo-

My first Ruination. Pretty good for ROTT.


----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> I wasn't knocking your choice, I just wasn't paying attention and submitted my reply before I expanded on that sentence. That was an incomplete thought, I am at work... I love everything else from them, there was something about the Four Kicks that didn't do it for me. It was a great performer and it wasn't bad by any means. Just not my first choice by them. What is it about them that you like?


About 2 out of every 3 I smoke gives me a great fruity sweet twang, and even when I don't get that note I find it an above average Nicaraguan with a nice Ecuador wrapper that performs well. I also dig that I can pick them up for about $3/stick, which makes me feel like a genius every time I smoke one. It's not in my top five favorite smokes, but it is definitely a favorite. It's the cigar version of a comfortable old pair of jeans for me.


----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> Illusione Fume d Amour


made me think Original Documents that was missing something. Not one I'll rush to revisit. How'd you like it?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> made me think Original Documents that was missing something. Not one I'll rush to revisit. How'd you like it?


This is the second one of these I have had. Its a good smoke, kind of one dimensional. I put it in my above average golf course smoke category, decent without having to pay a ton of attention to it and not missing out on subtle nuances being pre occupied by my golf round.


----------



## droy1958

Alec Bradley Prensado robusto with Sammy Adams Oktoberfest brew...


----------



## D307P

Monster Jason 2013 release and Dos Maderas 5+5 Rum


----------



## DbeatDano

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte and a local Wisconsin brew. Good pairing I have to say.


----------



## VictorLouis

Scored at the CVS GOOT sale:

Hampton Arms Toro (newb here that can't post a link yet, LOL)


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Master Blends 3....


----------



## Sprouthog

LAdCMA Belicoso


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Bruck said:


> Expanding my carbon footprint with a 5 Vegas Miami. Nice and mellow after waiting patiently in the humi over a year for this very moment


Was that the new blend or the old one?


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Maduro.


----------



## tnlawyer

Las Calaveras and a PBR


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

2 cigar kind of day.. Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 & FR 46.


----------



## Nicks85

Padron 1926 #6


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Antiguedad robusto


----------



## Nicks85

1926 # 6 awesome night


----------



## thechasm442

WOAM


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## Frodo

Last night a MUWAT with the last of my Compass Box spice tree. This cigar would underscore anything paired with it that had bold flavours.

Then a PDR Habano with some Weller 12yr. This cigar seems to like a spicy/ceadery complement and the Weller's oakiness did just fine.


----------



## droy1958

A Galiano with some Irish coffee....


----------



## Old Smokey

Tabak Especial Negra with my morning coffee.


----------



## KC2VVJ

IM looking at a few to ponder, maybe someone can shed light on which to choose  
Ive got Diesel Hair Of The Dog, RP Edge Habano, La Differencia Cubana, and a few more that I don't wanna smoke till I can afford to replace them lol


----------



## droy1958

KC2VVJ said:


> IM looking at a few to ponder, maybe someone can shed light on which to choose
> Ive got Diesel Hair Of The Dog, RP Edge Habano, La Differencia Cubana, and a few more that I don't wanna smoke till I can afford to replace them lol


I don't know if I could handle the Hairy Dog this early in the morning. Haven't had the other 2 before so I can't comment....


----------



## KC2VVJ

Im thinking I go with the La Differencia. Its mild creamy and less than medium bodied. Easy inexpensive smoke


----------



## P8ntbllr234

droy1958 said:


> I don't know if I could handle the Hairy Dog this early in the morning. Haven't had the other 2 before so I can't comment....


How strong is the Hair of the Dog? I bought a box awhile back without even trying one (too good of a deal) . Ive heard there good I just been letting them rest


----------



## KC2VVJ

They are big boys for sure. Spicy full bodied, pepper leather and cedar with hints of vanilla on the finish (spicy fermented kick ass vanilla, not your mothers vanilla body butter….)


----------



## KC2VVJ

But they aren't completely knock out strong either. Tons of complexity and depth of character.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nicarao Especial.


----------



## droy1958

P8ntbllr234 said:


> How strong is the Hair of the Dog? I bought a box awhile back without even trying one (too good of a deal) . Ive heard there good I just been letting them rest


I broke out in the sweats when I smoked it on an empty stomach. I was smoking it while I was grilling dinner. I wished that I would've grilled dinner, ate, then smoked it....


----------



## fattaman

Awesome little smoke.


----------



## TubaDawg

fattaman said:


> Awesome little smoke.


Excellent morning-size UZI from DE! Have a great day.


----------



## TubaDawg

Still touring my taste and palate growth experience. Last evening a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003. This was a decent smoke. I wouldn't buy a box of them; however, one was a good experience.


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul


----------



## TubaDawg

capnpfff said:


> Smoking my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Maduro.


What did you think about the Blue Label cigar?


----------



## D307P

Montecristo NY Edition. Not a Monte smoker but this is good


----------



## capnpfff-cl

TubaDawg said:


> What did you think about the Blue Label cigar?


I thought is was ok. I did smoke it only a few hours ROTT. I am gonna let them rest for a while and try it again. But for now, I like the 10th anniversary and the original better. but that may change.


----------



## Passprotection

courtesy of @Trackmyer

Thanks!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

I am currently smoking an Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Maduro.


----------



## KC2VVJ

JR Behike 5 alternative. Sexy sexy sexy


----------



## TubaDawg

capnpfff said:


> I thought is was ok. I did smoke it only a few hours ROTT. I am gonna let them rest for a while and try it again. But for now, I like the 10th anniversary and the original better. but that may change.


Thanks for the response and impressions of the DP Blue Label! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Kasanova King

Smoking some daily's today - Garo Double Maduro Robusto and currently a Cuba Libre Chairman Box Pressed....and then will finish the evening off with a AF Chateau Maduro, for Fuente Friday.


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli 2007 Vintage Nic Reserve...


----------



## buhi

Nica Rustica

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Casa Fernandez Miami Reserve Maduro last night. Phone died so I have no pictures.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Nature

capnpfff said:


> Smoking my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Maduro.





TubaDawg said:


> What did you think about the Blue Label cigar?





capnpfff said:


> I thought is was ok. I did smoke it only a few hours ROTT. I am gonna let them rest for a while and try it again. But for now, I like the 10th anniversary and the original better. but that may change.


I had one ROTT, and again about 11 weeks later. It was improved with time, but I think it needs more. So far, I still prefer the Non-Maduro version of the "Original".


----------



## egoo33

LFD Diez


----------



## Chad202

Merovius said:


>


love those little bombs.


----------



## D307P

Fuente 2012 Unnamed Reserve and Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

Today's.


Last night.


Yesterday Morn.


----------



## DbeatDano

AF Hemingway Signature earlier today.


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## TreySC




----------



## Bruck

capnpfff said:


> Was that the new blend or the old one?


Not sure. When and what did they change?


----------



## Bruck

jpalamar said:


>


Dig the automotive background


----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking a Brohiba churchill.
Maduro wrapper
Aleman binder
Filler is Criollo ligero, Colombian seco, Brazil viso, and Cameroon seco.
It's pretty good but I think I have too many different flavors competing.
Vitamin N level is medium-strong, muchas gracias Senor Ligero


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


>


What's the verdict on that!!
For some reason, I'm looking forward to trying it.Something about it looks good.


----------



## brimy623

jpalamar said:


>


Look at You!!
Driving a Vette & smoking an Angel Share!!

Schweet!!
I'm a little jealous,


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Thought it would be a good time for this.


----------



## jp1979

brimy623 said:


> What's the verdict on that!!
> For some reason, I'm looking forward to trying it.Something about it looks good.


It was awesome. Going to pick up a box tomorrow before they are gone. It was the lancero extra size. Been a while since I have been wowed by a cigar. Especially since the Orchant and black label were underwhelming.


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


> It was awesome. Going to pick up a box tomorrow before they are gone. It was the lancero extra size. Been a while since I have been wowed by a cigar. Especially since the Orchant and black label were underwhelming.


Sounds good!
Gonna have to pick some up:


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

This cigar has been burning a hole in my humidor... Finally had some time to smoke it today. Padron Anni "A"


----------



## brimy623

Finishing a Spectre robo with about 6 months rest.
Very nice!!!


----------



## brimy623

Buckeye Stogie said:


> This cigar has been burning a hole in my humidor... Finally had some time to smoke it today. Padron Anni "A"


You've been doing those Padrons lovely!!!


----------



## brimy623

Been wanting to try this for a minute!


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## B-daddy

Working on this this morning.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana GIlded Age robusto


----------



## TubaDawg

Nature said:


> I had one ROTT, and again about 11 weeks later. It was improved with time, but I think it needs more. So far, I still prefer the Non-Maduro version of the "Original".


Thanks for the response! Have a great weekend.


----------



## D307P

UC Piggy


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> AF Hemingway Signature earlier today.


Fine looking smoke. Great way to start, finish or generally have an awesome cigar day. :smoke:


----------



## jusphil85

Cabaiguan Gaupos


----------



## TubaDawg

D307P said:


> UC Piggy


*Man's best day begins with a fine cigar. Man's best friend--always a welcome companion. Have a super weekend!*


----------



## TubaDawg

fattaman said:


>


*I've recently enjoyed the AB Prensado. Really liked the cigar. I've got to try one with coffee in the morning.*


----------



## jpalamar

I'm smoking one right now myself.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a FFP.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> Finishing a Spectre robo with about 6 months rest.
> Very nice!!!


I had one yesterday as well with about 8-months rest and it seems like the fire cured flavors are getting more pronounced. While I could barely taste any of the fire cured tobak in the Leccia Black.


----------



## Merovius

'12 Reserva De Chateau


----------



## TubaDawg

jpalamar said:


> I'm smoking one right now myself.


What do you think about the cigar?


----------



## Chad202

Casa Cuba Flor Fina (pre-release 2013) and plenty of Talisker.


----------



## mpls

'10 perfection No 4 with Cinnamon Roll'd W'n'B


----------



## Jordan23

J Fuego Origen Originals.


----------



## Chad202

Fratello. Very good. Taste almost like a cinnamon latte.


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> I had one yesterday as well with about 8-months rest and it seems like the fire cured flavors are getting more pronounced. While I could barely taste any of the fire cured tobak in the Leccia Black.


And the rest of the flavors got stronger & smoother! It tasted so much better IMO.


----------



## TCBSmokes

FDLA robusto.
View attachment 88104


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## momo439

RP Vintage 1999 Petite Corona Connecticut


----------



## Auburnguy

Gurkha Beauty. So far it is ok flavor wise. Wrapper pealed behind the band and cap was loose. I am saying bad wrapper over environmental, but I'm no expert.


----------



## eagle79

Re: Casa Cuba--great smoke, had one yesterday


----------



## eagle79

La Aroma de Cuba Noblesse


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Auburnguy said:


> Gurkha Beauty. So far it is ok flavor wise. Wrapper pealed behind the band and cap was loose. I am saying bad wrapper over environmental, but I'm no expert.


That brand is notorious for falling apart while smoking. I tried a whole bunch of them, worst constructed cigars I have ever come across.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo ESV natural.


----------



## VictorLouis

Tabacos Baez SF Corona and a Tauaje Petite.


----------



## Auburnguy

Wicked_Rhube said:


> That brand is notorious for falling apart while smoking. I tried a whole bunch of them, worst constructed cigars I have ever come across.


The flavor of the cigar was not bad, but man the thing fell apart. I had to stop 1/3 the way through because the wrapper came all the way off.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Quadrum


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Nature said:


> I had one ROTT, and again about 11 weeks later. It was improved with time, but I think it needs more. So far, I still prefer the Non-Maduro version of the "Original".


So far I agree. I smoked another one today and it was a little better, but I still prefer the original and the 10th anniversary edition.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Bruck said:


> Not sure. When and what did they change?


The label changed from blue to gold. The blue label was blended by Don Pepin Garcia and is discontinued. The newer gold version is blended by Gran Habano.


----------



## jp1979

Thanks to @oldsmokey



go ASU


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice RP Edge Corojo at a friend's housewarming party earlier this evening. Currently smoking a pipe, the details of which have been duly reported in the appropriate forum.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Not sure if it's the beer or the shooting pool with a good friend and a couple of pretty ladies but this is a damn good cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Late night 2008 Don Carlos Edición de Aniversario


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## DbeatDano

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul with an Ommegang Witte.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Mitchell Orchant London Seleccion Regius Pyramide. What a wonderful, delicious, "Cuban-esque" aromatic smoke! Wonderful experience watching my favorite Sci-fi old movie, "The Incredible Shrinking Man" with Svengoolie on ME-TV tonight! :smoke2: :thumb:


----------



## thechasm442

Damselnotindistress said:


> Mitchell Orchant London Seleccion Regius Pyramide. What a wonderful, delicious, "Cuban-esque" aromatic smoke! Wonderful experience watching my favorite Sci-fi old movie, "The Incredible Shrinking Man" with Svengoolie on ME-TV tonight! :smoke2: :thumb:


:thumb: I love Svengoolie. Makes me proud to be a native Chicagoan.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## cakeanddottle

meh


----------



## D307P

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro which had a horrible tunnel


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul with an Ommegang Witte.


Excellent combination. Ommegang is a great beverage.


----------



## Auburnguy

AB Maxx. Solid stick.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Project 805 Andullo - Robusto...very nice!


----------



## fattaman

Spicy


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Quick Papas Fritas while I await kickoff...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Quick Papas Fritas while I await kickoff...


Ooooooooooo, nice combo!


----------



## jp1979

On the course:

BV500 
Asylum 13 Robusto
F55 Concerto

Watching Football:
Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra


----------



## egoo33

AF Unnamed Reserve 2012 after watching my Bears shit the bed


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A 19th hole Padron 1926 Serie No. 6


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88114
MC Monte Conde.


----------



## TCBSmokes

@SmokinSpider. I like those, too (in the palmas), a little milder than the '64 and just my speed. T.


----------



## jp1979

Regius Black Label Grandido. Like these way better in this size but also my taste buds may be worn down, this is number 5 for the day.


----------



## DogRockets

I lit up a Man O War Virtue earlier today with a great cup of coffee


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Smoked a Herencia Cubana Robusto during the Eagles game.

Now I'm enjoying a well rested (6 months in the humi) Bahia Insignia Torpedo. The last time I smoked one was months ago and I'm completely shocked by how much this cigar has improved over the last few months. Only a 1/3 into it and the flavor profile is reminiscent of a San Lontano.... which are at least double the price. Very impressive, for what it is.


----------



## Jordan23

5 Vegas Torpedo relaxing....


----------



## Heath

nica rustica and beck's oktober fest


----------



## Trackmyer

By half way thru the Kristoff and about the end of three fingers of Balvenie Doublewood and I think that was a great cigar.

Perhaps thats the scotch talking though, not sure...haha.


----------



## D307P




----------



## emr454

Smoked a MUWAT KFC Chunky and paired it with Four Roses Single Barrel bourbon. What a great combo! The nicotine hit of the KFC sent me reeling a bit though, not pleasant really.

Eric


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Don Carlos #2 . I bought 10 of these around a year ago and have smoked one every 3 months. Very smooth and well balanced, but a little milder than I prefer. Still, like all quality Fuentes I have smoked, the quality of the tobacco is unmistakable. My name is Steve and I am a Fuente whore.


----------



## Old Smokey

emr454 said:


> Smoked a MUWAT KFC Chunky and paired it with Four Roses Single Barrel bourbon. What a great combo! The nicotine hit of the KFC sent me reeling a bit though, not pleasant really.
> 
> Eric


Eric, if the nic buzz gets ya, sugar is your friend.


----------



## Shaun

Smoked one of the "90+ Nicaraguan Seconds" that I bought a bundle of off of Cbid. They're a great buy in my humble opinion!


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lance


----------



## Bruck

Juan Lopez


----------



## Kasanova King

Romeo Y Julieta Vintage

Wrapper cracked when I dropped it a few weeks ago.... tasty nonetheless.....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Oliva Saison robusto. An ok devil site buy I suppose, but I've had much better budget sticks from these people.


----------



## Goatmilk

Viaje exlusivo corona gorda


----------



## VictorLouis

A discontinued Pana Robusto, and a Marsh Wheeling panatela. Gotta tell ya, the MW is the tastier smoke! Going to try another here after my palate settles.


----------



## Nicks85

A very tasty Oliva Master Blends robusto


----------



## thechasm442

Bon Chasseur


----------



## Archun

Padron 1926 #9 Maduro


----------



## Aithos

I haven't been posting every time I smoke a cigar recently but I smoked a Montecristo Espada over the weekend that, unfortunately, I really enjoyed. Unfortunately because they aren't cheap and I'm going to want a box of them. I really enjoyed the Liga Privada #9 that I got in one of my new puffer trades as well, darn those cigars that are expensive...


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## D307P

Camacho Ditka Signature. I like these


----------



## D307P

Archun said:


> Padron 1926 #9 Maduro


Cool picture


----------



## TubaDawg

Trackmyer said:


> By half way thru the Kristoff and about the end of three fingers of Balvenie Doublewood and I think that was a great cigar.
> 
> Perhaps thats the scotch talking though, not sure...haha.


*Nice photograph! I've not tried that brand of scotch, but the pairing sounds great.*


----------



## D307P

Rosalila Maduro. New cigar from the guy that makes the Leaf by Oscar and the Island Jim.


----------



## Sigaar

La Jugada Habano (robusto)

Pic won't post:noidea:


----------



## Redwyvern

Smoking on a Rocky Patel II-XXVI. Not sure how I really feel about it yet. I do know that the draw is very loose. Probably should have went with a punch instead of a guillotine cut. Seems pretty one dimensional to me. Not bad, just not anything special.
View attachment 88144


----------



## Kasanova King

My first ever Liga Undercrown Doble Corona...










Just getting done with the first 1/3 and I am impressed. The construction on this cigar is a thing of beauty - nearly perfect cylindrical shape, solid as a rock and an ultra smooth draw - a pleasingly rare combination.

It's smoking like a champ...thick, creamy smoke....yum, yum. Very pleased with it so far.


----------



## droy1958

LA Gloria Cubana wavell with a Sammy Adams Oktoberfest brew...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thechasm442

Belicoso


----------



## BlueDevil07

RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## emr454

Old Smokey said:


> Eric, if the nic buzz gets ya, sugar is your friend.


Is that so? Before or after smoking? I haven't heard that one before

Eric


----------



## Heath

lfd L250


----------



## jp1979

emr454 said:


> Is that so? Before or after smoking? I haven't heard that one before
> 
> Eric


If you start to go green, take a teaspoon of sugar and drop it under your tongue and let it dissolve. would have thought everyone was nuts that said it works but the one time I had to do it I became a believer. Will take away the nausea and sweats quick.


----------



## Heath

yep what they said it works. I sometimes will pair a nic stick with a ginger ale. good pairing and helps fend off going green.


emr454 said:


> Is that so? Before or after smoking? I haven't heard that one before
> 
> Eric


----------



## jp1979

Heath said:


> yep what they said it works. I sometimes will pair a nic stick with a ginger ale. good pairing and helps fend off going green.


If I know I am going to be smoking a high nic strength cigar and haven't eaten yet I always have a sugary beverage within arms length. good call.


----------



## D307P

Opus X Double Corona & Ron Zacapa 23 Rum


----------



## Chad202

D307P said:


> Opus X Double Corona & Ron Zacapa 23 Rum


That looks like my type of party!. I havent had Zacapa rum(heard good things) or an opus yet(ive bombed people with em) but you have inspired me sir..looks great!!


----------



## Trackmyer

This morning..


This afternoon..


----------



## D307P

Chad202 said:


> That looks like my type of party!. I havent had Zacapa rum(heard good things) or an opus yet(ive bombed people with em) but you have inspired me sir..looks great!!


I've just started with sipping rums. Ron Zacapa 23 is so good. Finished off a bottle of Dos Maderas but the Zacapa is better.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Arturo Fuente Short Story and Olive Master Blends 3


----------



## Bruck

Burning another RYO. This one is not that great, so I looked at my index and saw that it was an almost all-Cameroon filler. Not sure why I did that. Not bad enough to pitch, but not that great. Glad I ddin't send it out in a trade!


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88150
AFH Short Story. Always good in my book. Ha, ha.


----------



## Nicks85

Went to the local B&M and bought my first AF anejo 60 today. Just light it up and going to enjoy this baby


----------



## Sprouthog

The Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## thechasm442

68


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Keeping it classic, Padron 1926 Serie No. 6


----------



## Chad202

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Keeping it classic, Padron 1926 Serie No. 6


whoa! uber ash! nice pic


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Merovius

All aboard the Padron train!

Maduro Belicoso TAA


----------



## six10

View attachment 88155

Avo Domaine


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Merovius said:


> All aboard the Padron train!
> 
> Maduro Belicoso TAA


There's a rare find! I'm actually going up to Cleveland to a TAA retailer this week, trying to pick up a box of these. How'd you like it?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

MOW Virtue.


----------



## Chad202

Wicked_Rhube said:


> MOW Virtue.


so underrated.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


>


Great minds think alike......


----------



## brimy623

@D307P

Indeed! :beerchug:
And thx! If I had not seen you smoking these, who knows if I would have tried them yet; might have still been on my long a$$ "to try" list.
Is it me or do they seem to get spicier on the retro with a few months rest?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> 
> Indeed! :beerchug:
> And thx! If I had not seen you smoking these, who knows if I would have tried them yet; might have still been on my long a$$ "to try" list.
> Is it me or do they seem to get spicier on the retro with a few months rest?


They are always good


----------



## Merovius

Buckeye Stogie said:


> There's a rare find! I'm actually going up to Cleveland to a TAA retailer this week, trying to pick up a box of these. How'd you like it?


It was probably the fullest 1964 Ive smoked but burn/combustion wasnt great. Never really had burn issues with Padron but I still really enjoyed it. Id smoke it again but Id probably drop it down to 60rh for 2 months, instead of my standard 65rh. My B&M has a few left and I was trying to decide if I should grab more.


----------



## Chad202

Aquitaine mode 5.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Heath

pinolero by aj zesty


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

On a beautiful night in BK.
HOD Toro


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Merovius said:


> It was probably the fullest 1964 Ive smoked but burn/combustion wasnt great. Never really had burn issues with Padron but I still really enjoyed it. Id smoke it again but Id probably drop it down to 60rh for 2 months, instead of my standard 65rh. My B&M has a few left and I was trying to decide if I should grab more.


That sounds like a good stick... always run into that issue of b&m's over humidifying Padrons but that's to be expected. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR 44


----------



## droy1958

Chillin' & grillin' with some old Led Zepplin, the Captains rum and an Oliva Legend...


----------



## wrx04

Liga Privada T52. Havent had one of these for a while......good smoke.

Its getting cold here.........not ready for winter yet. My late night smokes are coming to a close this year, unless i head to the garage.:tsk:


----------



## Cool Breeze

Oliva O maduro in robusto.
Pretty good cigar. Nice natural maduro sweetness.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Exhibición Connecticut. Delicious!


----------



## copper0426

My first Rat I liked it only had it for a week but couldn't hold off


----------



## jp1979

One these suckers in on the menu for this evening.


----------



## Nicks85

Having my first don Carlos tonight. Enjoying the smoke, but the construction is terrible. It's been splitting ever since the first 1/3.


----------



## Nicks85

Pic didn show up the first post


----------



## Nicks85

jp1979 said:


> One these suckers in on the menu for this evening.
> 
> Those look tasty, give us a review once you tried them.
> 
> We're did you find them? Everywhere I look they're out of stock


----------



## jp1979

Nicks85 said:


> jp1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One these suckers in on the menu for this evening.
> 
> Those look tasty, give us a review once you tried them.
> 
> We're did you find them? Everywhere I look they're out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> I got them at Famous.
Click to expand...


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Soo Gooood


----------



## SmokinSpider

^ Nice ash!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Illusione Gigantes


----------



## jp1979

capnpfff said:


> Illusione Gigantes


Good stick, have you tried the Rothschild? If so which did you like better?


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Yeah. I have tried them both and I think I like the Rothchilds better. But that doesn't mean I don't like the Gigantes.


----------



## Frodo

Perdomo Chanpagne 10th anni. Forgot how good these are...


----------



## droy1958

Checking out the Blood Moon and a La Aurora CT.....Now back to sleep....


----------



## Merovius

Buckeye Stogie said:


> That sounds like a good stick... always run into that issue of b&m's over humidifying Padrons but that's to be expected. Thanks for the feedback!


It was in my humi for 4 months at 65rh, so its really a leaf issue. Definitely a tasty stick, go for it!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Merovius said:


> It was in my humi for 4 months at 65rh, so its really a leaf issue. Definitely a tasty stick, go for it!


That's disappointing because I love the TAA Toro, undoubtedly my favorite 1964 anni.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Finally a decent day to smoke outside... Padron FR 45 (epic smoke) :smoke2:


----------



## droy1958

My Father toro. Now to find that brandy....


----------



## D307P

2012 Anejo 60


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88182
La Aurora Barrel Aged.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Finally a decent day to smoke outside... Padron FR 45 (epic smoke) :smoke2:


Hey, nice "toothy" wrapper (learned that from the other thread).


----------



## dotsamantha

A humble Blood Red Moon perfecto. Not bad.


----------



## Heath

tatuaje havana vi victorias


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Bruck

Currently ruining a Ruination


----------



## A.McSmoke

NUB Sumatra.


----------



## Tgs679

Tattoo


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

dotsamantha said:


> A humble Blood Red Moon perfecto. Not bad.


Now there's an appropriate stick for today


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

TCBSmokes said:


> Hey, nice "toothy" wrapper (learned that from the other thread).


HAHA :rotfl::rotfl: ... ehhh that word


----------



## Passprotection

Not bad!


----------



## Sprouthog

Gurkha 125th Robusto


----------



## DbeatDano

Enjoyed the autumn Wisconsin weather with the parents' dog and a 5 Vegas AAA.


----------



## jp1979

A.McSmoke said:


> NUB Sumatra.


how was this? I love the way that wrapper looks.


----------



## momo439

7-20-4 Dogaalker


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited Maduro in d.5.


----------



## Kasanova King

5 Vegas AAA










My first AAA and by far my favorite 5 Vegas to date. I'm guessing it must have to do with the fact that it's an AJ Fernandez blend.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo ESV natural.


----------



## DbeatDano

Kasanova King said:


> 5 Vegas AAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first AAA and by far my favorite 5 Vegas to date. I'm guessing it must have to do with the fact that it's an AJ Fernandez blend.


Today I had my first AAA too and I have to agree, it was a damn good cigar.


----------



## dotsamantha

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Now there's an appropriate stick for today


How about that?! I didn't even realize it was a full moon tonight lol.


----------



## VictorLouis

Alec Bradley's 2nds, Easy Five, maduro....WOW!


----------



## Shemp75

LFD 452


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## Merovius




----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007...


----------



## Auburnguy

The XiKar V Cutter is slicker than a greased pig. Like a hot knife through butter. I doubt I will ever punch again. Nub Maduro is Happy as well.


----------



## Chad202

Shemp75 said:


> LFD 452


Nice smoke sir! Thats a stick you have to be ready for. Spicy .


----------



## terrys1991

Padron 3000 maduro


----------



## droy1958

Getting ready to fire up my first ever Jaime Garcia...My first "My Father" yesterday was a great smoke. I hope this is one of those "like father, like son" things.....


----------



## Heath

lfd double ligero chisel and some infamous sprecher root beer


----------



## TCBSmokes

Pretty nice and ROTT.
View attachment 88193


----------



## cakeanddottle

Merovius said:


>


My favorite cigar. How'd you like it?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


>


Now that's what I am talking about right there! Limitada Classica, let me know what you think about it.


----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> Now that's what I am talking about right there! Limitada Classica, let me know what you think about it.


My first one and I am digging it. Tastes like a cross between a RL3000 and a Cafe. I get a subtle sense that there is some Aganorsa tobacco in this, like the Cafe but not as much. Strong tobacco with subtle coffee overtones, really good overall and different than most of the sticks I've got boxes of. I'll probably add this to my box worthy list.


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> My first one and I am digging it. Tastes like a cross between a RL3000 and a Cafe. I get a subtle sense that there is some Aganorsa tobacco in this, like the Cafe but not as much. Strong tobacco with subtle coffee overtones, really good overall and different than most of the sticks I've got boxes of. I'll probably add this to my box worthy list.


Totally on my next Curivari order. More BV's, more Cafe's, Classicas and Thousand series. Im really digging Curivari as an everyday smoke.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Keeping it classic... Padron 1926 Serie No.6


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo 888. This is the 2nd one of these I have smoked and it is excellent so far.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

EPC Short Run Cubra. Rather pleasant smoke, basic medium tobacco flavor but smoking like a champ, nice draw, and razor straight burn.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Not too shabby. I am curious about the Gordon now.


I think if the price is right this email s a nice stick


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Shaun

Last night:


----------



## D307P

UC Pig


----------



## Merovius

cakeanddottle said:


> My favorite cigar. How'd you like it?


Good smoke!


----------



## D307P

My usual


----------



## VictorLouis

a Blender's Gold maduro last night, though I forget the specs. Only been resting three days, but was darn good.


----------



## TubaDawg

VictorLouis said:


> a Blender's Gold maduro last night, though I forget the specs. Only been resting three days, but was darn good.


*How did you like the Blender's Gold? I am still a noob and enjoy trying different cigars.*


----------



## Chad202

San Cristobal "Revelation" B&M hosting an event today for Ashton .


----------



## TreySC

Had the day off and the wife is out of town, decided to go hang out at the B&M, while the kids were in school.


----------



## Merovius

Timeless Especiales


----------



## Auburnguy

This PDR 1878 smokes like a chimney! It is pretty good though.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Heath

opus x power ranger bought last November. my first ranger I'm liking it so far


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## droy1958

UC Gran Toro and brandy...


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron FR 85


----------



## D307P




----------



## Shaun

Not a bad stick but so far I'm not not a huge fan of the CAO blends...


----------



## droy1958

MOW Ruinition robusto...not sure why a 6" x 60 is a robusto....


----------



## Cool Breeze

Been wanting to try this one. I've had a Baitfish and I really liked it. Wanted to try a big one but I don't like the large ring gauges.
Luckily I was in my B&M the other day and they had these +11s.
Love it. Really good smoke. Was it worth the $8.50 I paid locally? Probably not, but C-Monster has them right now $48.98 for 10 and they're definitely worth that.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Smoking a corona sized Padron that looks like it was rolled by Oompa Loompas that were high on Glade. Tastes much better than it looks though for sure.


----------



## Drez_

Going to try a CAO Italia on the way to work tonight. Won't be able to finish it all, but can get an idea of it.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon chasseur.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a little Zino Platinum Pudge


----------



## Bruck

One of my RYOs - this one has some new "experimental" tobaccos.
Ecuador Maduro wrapper
"One Sucker" binder (see below)
Filler: Piloto seco (Dominican), Brazil viso, Criollo ligero (Nicaraguan), and burley.

The binder and burley are from a grower in KY - PM me if you want his contact info. The name "one sucker" comes from its growing characteristics - apparently the leaves don't produce many "suckers" (extra sprouts that need to be plucked, as with tomatoes). Little known fact - tomato plants contain nicotine. Not enough to make them worth smoking, or even notice.

One experiment was to try burley in the mix. It's not bad, adds a little sharpness to the flavor profile, a bit cigarette-y, but not in a bad way. I would compare the flavor difference to the "fire cured" leaves, but without the smokiness. The other experiment was the use of the new one-sucker binder - works, no discernable effect on flavor.

Unforch, I rolled this one a little too full - draw is tight, think I'm growing a new set of tonsils


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, I guess I should have smoked something in a bigger vitola in the first place. I thought I was done, but I just pulled out an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro. This box has about two years on it, and this is smoking phenominally. So much for maddies not aging well. SO smooth...


----------



## Merovius

Pig at the poker table



:2


----------



## maxwell62

Late morning...My FatherCorona Grande.
Late Afternoon...Paul Stulac Classic Lord.
Right Now...My Father LE Corona, My favourite size, favourite cigar.
Long day.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro


----------



## ChiGars

Anejo time!


----------



## D307P

Ditka Signature. Really good


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merovius said:


> Pig at the poker table
> 
> 
> 
> :2


Me too, though no poker. Hope yours was as amazing as mine!


----------



## Cardinal

Caldwell Eastern Standard. Wonderful creamy smoke.


----------



## TubaDawg

ChiGars said:


> Anejo time!


*Excellent looking smoke! Can't wait to try one.*


----------



## TubaDawg

D307P said:


> Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro


*Curious noob wonders how is the Maduro with coffee? Thanks!*


----------



## droy1958

Padron Executive...


----------



## Gordo1473

Started with a black market it was completely plugged. So I fired up a tattoo torpedo. Smoking nicely


----------



## D307P

TubaDawg said:


> *Curious noob wonders how is the Maduro with coffee? Thanks!*


I don't drink coffee, but the cigar is excellent.


----------



## TubaDawg

D307P said:


> I don't drink coffee, but the cigar is excellent.


*Sounds good to me! Appreciate the response.*


----------



## jeffmn

Papa fritas while trying to organize my garage some. Long way to go on the garage. The fritas started good but turned bitter towards the end.


----------



## Heath

my first one of these


----------



## jpalamar

Hanging out at Cigar International on this rainy day.


And just fired this up. First 80th I've ever had. Falling in love.


----------



## TCBSmokes

La Duena robusto...purrrfect.
View attachment 88220


----------



## B-daddy

Well, I was fumbling around my humidor trying to decide what to smoke. To make a long story short...


----------



## ChiGars

Cardinal said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard. Wonderful creamy smoke.


Hey what's up bro. I've been trying to send you a message but it says your mailbox is full.


----------



## Cardinal

ChiGars said:


> Hey what's up bro. I've been trying to send you a message but it says your mailbox is full.


Cleaned out the box, try it now.


----------



## ChiGars

My last Dogma!!


----------



## mrpipster

TubaDawg said:


> *Sounds good to me! Appreciate the response.*


I'm pretty new also but, I really enjoy maduros and coffee.
Just going out for one now.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

New Cesar Cigars Habano Robusto

Look us up on FaceBook Cesar Cigars


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## VictorLouis

My most recent tastings, ingeniously rated by emoticon

:drl:
MUWAT Baitfish (don't buy a bigger one until you try the potent little guy, 1st!)
Easy Five (Alec Bradley 2nds, Habano or Maduro-WOW)


Blender's Gold Maduro Toro(?) Yes, at your Walgreens!
Marsh Wheeling Deluxe Dark

:smile:
La Aurora Principes natural
Parodi Ramrods(yes, bourbon)


Te-Amo Revolution Robusto


Brick House(local promo last night, size of a Nub, in natural wrap)


----------



## D307P

Opus X Double Corona


----------



## TreySC

Just finished a baitfish in time to watch the Gators hopefully beat up on the tigers


----------



## cakeanddottle

TreySC said:


> Just finished a baitfish in time to watch the Gators hopefully beat up on the tigers


Well hopefully the cigar was good so your night isn't a total loss


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Mx2 Dagger :smoke:


----------



## TreySC

cakeanddottle said:


> Well hopefully the cigar was good so your night isn't a total loss


The cigar was good, and so far the game is pretty good :bounce:


----------



## Chad202

La Duena. Really good smoke on a super chilly evening


----------



## thechasm442

#2 maduro. Pairs great with a Gulden Draak.


----------



## Jordan23

oliva g maddie...really good.


----------



## jp1979

Jordan23 said:


> oliva g maddie...really good.


I think these are a very underrated smoke. I am a huge fan of the little figurados.


----------



## anthony d

thechasm442 said:


> #2 [/URL] maduro. Pairs great with a Gulden Draak.


Very nice pairing, I have done this same thing myself except with a #9 instead of a #2 .


----------



## Nicks85

Cromagnon Cranium from RoMa Craft Tobac. Very nice smoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Pueblo Dominicana pyramide. Twas indeed excellent!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Having a nice looking, great smoking, meh tasting Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown. I like the regular and Noir versions a whole lot, but these are just off the mark for me I guess. Not terrible, but I won't buy them again.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Unholy Cocktail


----------



## A.McSmoke

jp1979 said:


> how was this? I love the way that wrapper looks.


Sorry for the delayed reply, but the NUB Sumatra is a nice smoke. Def worth trying if you're a Sumatra fan. I'm not a huge fan of 60 RG sticks, but my Sumatra passion took precedence. These are supposedly LE, but hopefully they stick around for a bit


----------



## B-daddy

A.McSmoke said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply, but the NUB Sumatra is a nice smoke. Def worth trying if you're a Sumatra fan. I'm not a huge fan of 60 RG sticks, but my Sumatra passion took precedence. These are supposedly LE, but hopefully they stick around for a bit


I dig the Sumatra wrapper as well. You every try the Kristoff Sumatra? I like it. I like the RP Edge Sumatra as well. The LGC gilded age is good too but a different take on Sumatra. Anyway, smoke up.


----------



## Auburnguy

I had a Man O' War Ruination with Dog Rockets. I think he had a Bahia Gold White Label I gave him. Great night around the fire.


----------



## A.McSmoke

B-daddy said:


> I dig the Sumatra wrapper as well. You every try the Kristoff Sumatra? I like it. I like the RP Edge Sumatra as well. The LGC gilded age is good too but a different take on Sumatra. Anyway, smoke up.


Out of those you've listed, I've had the Kristoff & the LGC. I did enjoy both, and will put the RP on my list. And let me return the favor. If you haven't had the La Aurora 1495, get your hands on one if possible. It's My fav Sumatra at the moment followed by the La Reloba Sumatra.


----------



## B-daddy

A.McSmoke said:


> Out of those you've listed, I've had the Kristoff & the LGC. I did enjoy both, and will put the RP on my list. And let me return the favor. If you haven't had the La Aurora 1495, get your hands on one if possible. It's My fav Sumatra at the moment followed by the La Reloba Sumatra.


Thanks Avery. I'm all over the La Reloba. Can't beat a DPG with the Sumatra wrapper. I liked the first couple 1495s I had but the last few have been doing me wrong. I'm still sitting on a few of them. Holding out hope. I appreciate you man.


----------



## Merovius

Chocolate swirl



#9


----------



## SeanTheEvans

DANGER: NSFW:faint2::lol:

This past Monday was a record-setting cigar day for me. I don't smoke every day, and sometimes as little as 1 a week or less. A two cigar day is a big deal in this guy's world. But I digress...

It began with an AF Short Story:ss










Followed by a TE Balada, courtesy of @MDSPHOTO's last attack on my property. :tu










Followed later in the day by a lovely Free Cuba Maduro while in the car during my ride home. :z










At this point I fully expected to have another cigar, as it was still early, and my day was completely free and open. Unfortunately, when I arrived home I hit the sack and did not awaken from my coma until late the next day.

It had been a short day, but thanks to some cigars, it had been quite an exceptional one.eace:

The lineup (if thou art pure, avert thine eyes):









:dude::dude::dude:

The Verdict: Loved it (Bought a box), Loved it (Despite being outside my usual size preference), I dealt with it (Bought cheap, sometimes I smoke them jus' cuz)


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Morning Cigar with my coffee, Padron Delicias Natural



Celebrating the Blue Jackets home opener win with a rather gravity-defying Padron Family Reserve No. 46


----------



## Drez_

Buckeye Stogie said:


>


Nice..I can never get ash to hold like that.. The only time I can get long ash is if I hold the cigar straight in the air, ash up..similar to what you're doing in the picture. It's just a pain to take that much effort to get an ash to hold. I can only usually get an inch and a half at most before falling, because I tend to move around a lot while smoking.


----------



## DogRockets

I lit up a Bahia Gold White Label last night around a camp fire on a 45 degree night. Delicious! Held a nice ash - not quite as nice as that Padron one below, but pretty solid.


----------



## thechasm442

Looks like padron was popular yesterday.

Capped it off with this little strong guy


----------



## Tgs679

I went to a Tatuaje event last night, Dinner with Pete Johnson and his brother. I smoked a Tat TAA 2014, L' Verite 2009 churchill, M80. Needless to say it was a great night.


----------



## D307P




----------



## B-daddy

All the Sumatra talk yesterday got me craving one. I'm getting a nice graham cracker sweetness and an occasional soft sourness. Construction is a little wonky but it's holding together.


----------



## BryGuySC

San Lotano Connecticut last night. Spicy for the first 1/3, OK for second third, then I got rained out about halfway through the stick.


----------



## TubaDawg

mrpipster said:


> I'm pretty new also but, I really enjoy maduros and coffee.
> Just going out for one now.


Enjoy!


----------



## Saltmarsh

Let me start the day with:


----------



## Merovius

MDSPHOTO said:


> Me too, though no poker. Hope yours was as amazing as mine!


The last few Ive had were very good! Tasty sticks indeed. Cheers.


----------



## TubaDawg

*Had an Oliva Serie G Robusto last evening. Nice smoke!*


----------



## TubaDawg

Saltmarsh said:


> Let me start the day with:


*Great start Mark! The No.9 and coffee = a good morning.* :cf


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tat Cabaiguan lancero with my morning espresso


----------



## TubaDawg

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Tat Cabaiguan lancero with my morning espresso


*Nice start! Looks like a great pairing.*


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## Shemp75

http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/g...sivoLeaded-Preproduction_zps3d13b937.jpg.html

Been smoking nothing but CCs the last 2 weeks so i went back to one of my fav. NC brands

Now i know why i will never stop smoking NCs.

This Viaje leaded was a straight up full bodied pepper bomb.

One of the best sticks i have smoked all year!


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/g...sivoLeaded-Preproduction_zps3d13b937.jpg.html
> 
> Been smoking nothing but CCs the last 2 weeks so i went back to one of my fav. NC brands
> 
> Now i know why i will never stop smoking NCs.
> 
> This Viaje leaded was a straight up full bodied pepper bomb.
> 
> One of the best sticks i have smoked all year!


Dude!
Your pic sucks!!!
LOL
What is it?!


----------



## Shemp75

Shemp75 said:


> This Viaje leaded was a straight up full bodied pepper bomb.


pic is messed up?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A nice change of pace from Nicaragua...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Shaun

Smoked this 6" X 60 while watching NFL football in my private smoking lounge (i.e. the detached heated garage/workshop).


----------



## droy1958

Flor de las Antillas robusto...


----------



## Heath

5 vegas Miami. went to brush off what I thought was a cigar ash and eek found me a new smoking buddy. good ol missouri tree frog chilling on the chair next to me.


----------



## DogRockets

Lit up a Maxx Connecticut by Alec Bradley


----------



## Saltmarsh

Finish up the day with:


----------



## drb124

Well, I tried to smoke this La Palina Maduro 40 in celebration of my Mississippi State Bulldogs being ranked No. 1 in both polls today. Unfortunately, my poor experiences with La Palina have continued. I picked a few up at an event in March. It has been at 65/66% and then dryboxed for 24 hrs, but after the third time it went out on me, I just tossed it. I've had Classic that was good with no issues, but I tried an El Diario Robusto that must have been sick, because I could not get through more than an inch it was so bad. This one just absolutely tunnelled on me from the start. Oh well, I'll try a WOAM that I've had sitting for about 1 yr and a half. I may give La Palina another try down the road because I really do want to like em. Bulldogs are still No. 1, so I'm pretty happy nonetheless.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88232
Oliva O robusto.


----------



## Cardinal

I bought a PdR sampler about a year and a half ago on one of my noob cbid binges, and I hadn't tried this one yet. It's legitimately good at 5x what I paid for it, and has one of the most distinctly chocolate flavors of any cigar I've smoked. I'm happily shocked right now.


----------



## TreySC

Got this in a bomb. When I took the cello off I noticed a date of 12/13 wrote on it, so it had about a year on it. Started off a bit peppery then smoothed out and got nice and creamy by the final 3rd.


----------



## zabhatton

I didn't even notice until I read the description.



Heath said:


> 5 vegas Miami. went to brush off what I thought was a cigar ash and eek found me a new smoking buddy. good ol missouri tree frog chilling on the chair next to me.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 60


----------



## droy1958

Don Pepin Blue Delicias....


----------



## Tgs679

Illusione ~R~


----------



## Bruck

Heath said:


> 5 vegas Miami. went to brush off what I thought was a cigar ash and eek found me a new smoking buddy. good ol missouri tree frog chilling on the chair next to me.


That's awesome!
When I first saw that pic, I thought, is that a copperhead coiled up on the deck chair??? Then of course I looked more closely to see that it was just Kermit  Perspective...


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning up one of my RYOs - this is my best blend so far:
Cameroon wrapper
Aleman binder (German)
Filler: Criollo ligero (Nicaraguan) and Piloto Cubano seco (Dominican).


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th Mad


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Bruck said:


> Currently burning up one of my RYOs - this is my best blend so far:
> Cameroon wrapper
> Aleman binder (German)
> Filler: Criollo ligero (Nicaraguan) and Piloto Cubano seco (Dominican).


Sounds tasty :hungry:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Celebrating the Blue Jackets home opener win with a rather gravity-defying Padron Family Reserve No. 46

[/QUOTE] Nice work. Reminds me of this gal.

Image - Marge Simpson.png - Simpsons Wiki


----------



## DogRockets

Just finished a Man O War Ruination. Extremely well built. Flavor wise wasn't my usual cup of tea. But solid.


----------



## Work4Play




----------



## droy1958

Well it's been a great and fun day for us as our youngest "baby" turned 31. Going to finish out the day with an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto and check out the rest of the SNF game...


----------



## dcmain

droy1958 said:


> Well it's been a great and fun day for us as our youngest "baby" turned 31. Going to finish out the day with an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto and check out the rest of the SNF game...


I smoked one of these on the way back to my Apartment in New York this evening. It is my new favorite and I'm saving up for a purchase. The last third really changed and it never got harsh, just more flavorful and complex. I smoked down to the 1/2 inch nub.. enjoy!


----------



## droy1958

dcmain said:


> I smoked one of these on the way back to my Apartment in New York this evening. It is my new favorite and I'm saving up for a purchase. The last third really changed and it never got harsh, just more flavorful and complex. I smoked down to the 1/2 inch nub.. enjoy!


Well PM me your address and I'll send you a couple of them to get you by until you score some...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

This could be my new favorite Curivari! The flavors were off the chain and the smoke coming off this little guy was epic.


----------



## cakeanddottle

MDSPHOTO said:


> This could be my new favorite Curivari! The flavors were off the chain and the smoke coming off this little guy was epic.


yes, but only in the two small vitolas. The big one is nowhere near as good.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Currently smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Maduro.


----------



## DbeatDano

Camacho Corojo. Not a fan...


----------



## D307P

Started this morning with a BV500 but was so tight I pitched it and had a Seleccion Privada Maduro


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Started this morning with a BV500 but was so tight I pitched it and had a Seleccion Privada Maduro


Wow thats rare a tight BV I usually find they have a fairly open draw.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sigaar

Enjoyed a Padron 1964 Exclusivo in Maduro:smoke:


----------



## Drez_

Now smoking: (later putting up a review) Luchador by Sam Leccia


----------



## Heath

perdomo habano corojo and a lfd 1994 aniv. somthing or other.


----------



## thechasm442

My first foray into the Alec Bradley brand.

I might have been impressed if I paid $2 for this cigar. The flavors are mild and the cigar is smooth, just nit outstanding in any way. The burn has been pretty uneven too. It sat at 67/65 for 4 months so storage is not the issue.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Technically this was yesterday. Tried the 2014 release Padron 1964 TAA Belicoso. Excellent '64 series cigar very good and worth checking out if you come across one. I liked it much better that the TAA toro.



Today: Padron FR 85... Favorite fall/winter cigar


----------



## droy1958

HC Maduro. Sitting in a 20mph wind on a very rainy 50 degree day and this one is still smoking like a champ. These tasted pretty crappy a few months ago, but it's actually decent now....
ATTACH=CONFIG]88240[/ATTACH]


----------



## Calikind

TCBSmokes said:


> Celebrating the Blue Jackets home opener win with a rather gravity-defying Padron Family Reserve No. 46


 Nice work. Reminds me of this gal.

Image - Marge Simpson.png - Simpsons Wiki[/QUOTE]

Impressive ash..


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente I got at Holt's during Fuente Mania


----------



## droy1958

A Ramon Bueso Genesis. Great cigar to me that doesn't get a lot of love...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Not too bad despite a tight draw. A heavy cinnamon burst at the start.
View attachment 88242


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Maduro Toro


----------



## droy1958

Vaije panetala....this is a fine smoke!!!


----------



## Bruck

Padilla Reserva. Pretty good smoke, hint of lemon (?!)


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

5 Vegas High Primings. Tastes like any regular 5 Vegas to me, which nowadays is not really to my liking. Smoking nice though.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro


----------



## droy1958

Well I'm not one to repeat myself unless I repeat myself, but this Vaije is incredible....


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Had another SS today on a ride - awesome!

Let it go out, re-lit it for the drive home about half-hour later - just not the same. 

Tossed it, meh.


----------



## gtechva

Bahia Gold White Label Double Toro

not bad


----------



## Nicks85

A very nice Herrera Esteli


----------



## SmokinSpider

On the hunt for a good cheap stick so tonight was a Flor de Oliva Maduro.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## thechasm442

It's been a pretty good smoking day. Capping it off with a Regios.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Diesel Unlimited D5 maduro.


----------



## Chad202

Mode 5 and another san cristobal while my buddy raved about his herrera esteli. Good night for a smoke. Nice and unseasonably warm.


----------



## Btubes18

drb124 said:


> Well, I tried to smoke this La Palina Maduro 40 in celebration of my Mississippi State Bulldogs being ranked No. 1 in both polls today. Unfortunately, my poor experiences with La Palina have continued. I picked a few up at an event in March. It has been at 65/66% and then dryboxed for 24 hrs, but after the third time it went out on me, I just tossed it. I've had Classic that was good with no issues, but I tried an El Diario Robusto that must have been sick, because I could not get through more than an inch it was so bad. This one just absolutely tunnelled on me from the start. Oh well, I'll try a WOAM that I've had sitting for about 1 yr and a half. I may give La Palina another try down the road because I really do want to like em. Bulldogs are still No. 1, so I'm pretty happy nonetheless.


Crazy, I don't like la palina at ALL as well and people rave about them.


----------



## dcmain

thechasm442 said:


> My first foray into the Alec Bradley brand.
> 
> I might have been impressed if I paid $2 for this cigar. The flavors are mild and the cigar is smooth, just nit outstanding in any way. The burn has been pretty uneven too. It sat at 67/65 for 4 months so storage is not the issue.
> 
> I just had my first AB Prensado last Friday and just kept saying WOW to myself all the way to the nub. I even pulled the band off to get the last inch out of it, which is rare for me. To be fair I'm a noob with little experience in the pleasures of high quality cigars, but this is one I will sample again even at B&M pricing. I also enjoyed the way It handled with the box pressed, torpedo shape.


----------



## TubaDawg

Nicks85 said:


> A very nice Herrera Esteli


*
They are a great smoke!*


----------



## TubaDawg

thechasm442 said:


> My first foray into the Alec Bradley brand.
> 
> I might have been impressed if I paid $2 for this cigar. The flavors are mild and the cigar is smooth, just nit outstanding in any way. The burn has been pretty uneven too. It sat at 67/65 for 4 months so storage is not the issue.
> 
> I just had my first AB Prensado last Friday and just kept saying WOW to myself all the way to the nub. I even pulled the band off to get the last inch out of it, which is rare for me. To be fair I'm a noob with little experience in the pleasures of high quality cigars, but this is one I will sample again even at B&M pricing. I also enjoyed the way It handled with the box pressed, torpedo shape.


*As a fellow noob, I've tried the Prensado and enjoyed it too! Thanks for sharing your impression. *


----------



## Archun

5 Vegas AAA Lancero...too mild


----------



## concig

CAO 554 Flathead a while ago.Very disapointed :-(
I got two from a new B&M close to where I live,but not happy.

In the morning I smoked a DUNHILL 1907 robusto and was also very disapointed.
I also got two of these.

I'll smoke the others at a later date and see how they behave.However I don't think they will get any better than they are now.


----------



## Cool Breeze

thechasm442 said:


> My first foray into the Alec Bradley brand.
> 
> I might have been impressed if I paid $2 for this cigar. The flavors are mild and the cigar is smooth, just nit outstanding in any way. The burn has been pretty uneven too. It sat at 67/65 for 4 months so storage is not the issue.


Well damn.
I've got one in my humi that's been there about a month at about 63% or so.
I didn't pay much for it though. $4 on C-Bid.

The only other AB I've had is the Nica Puro and I like it a lot.


----------



## Cool Breeze

You know on second thought, that may be a Tempus I have resting now. I'll have to check and see.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break.


----------



## brimy623

My last Illusione Rex! 

I'm gonna miss this stick. Maybe I'll get lucky again.


----------



## droy1958

Galiano....


----------



## Kasanova King

Smoked a Nestor Miranda Doppelbok Robusto with about 5 months worth of rest on it earlier and I was shocked....it was really good. They go for about $1.50 a stick by the bundle. They're nothing special ROTT or with only a week or two rest....but give them 4-5 months and they turn into a completely different cigar. 

Smoking a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy now (one of the few Gurkhas I like and buy regularly).


----------



## droy1958

Tatuaje Miami...


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Little Drac


----------



## TCBSmokes

Smoking a favorite shorty tonight, Bahia Matanzas No.2.
View attachment 88252


----------



## Kasanova King

1844


----------



## droy1958

Well my Tatuaje was destroyed by a crazy arsonist, so a Savinelli 2007 Nicaragua Reserve. A 4x56 box pressed little stick. These are very tasty....


----------



## Kasanova King

droy1958 said:


> View attachment 50807
> 
> Well my Tatuaje was destroyed by a crazy arsonist,....


Wut? How did that happen? :shock:

:lol:


----------



## jeffmn

Liga 9, the first one i have had with construction issues. Was really disappointing, tight draw, quit burning well and I gave up on it. Definitely an anomaly for me.


----------



## droy1958

Kasanova King said:


> Wut? How did that happen? :shock:
> 
> :lol:


It happened at the flick of a bic. After I burn the chicken on the grill, something else is going down in flames...


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Pasty

Enjoying an Ashton VSG sun grown outside while NYC clings onto that last breath of summer.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Sitting on my patio modifying Ronson lighters sipping hot tea on a wet evening.


----------



## Shaun

Celebrating Tatuaje Tuesday.


----------



## Cardinal

Enjoying a PERFECT 70 degree night in North Texas -


----------



## Shaun

concig said:


> CAO 554 Flathead a while ago.Very disapointed :-(
> I got two from a new B&M close to where I live,but not happy.
> 
> In the morning I smoked a DUNHILL 1907 robusto and was also very disapointed.
> I also got two of these.
> 
> I'll smoke the others at a later date and see how they behave.However I don't think they will get any better than they are now.


I picked up a CAO 554 Flathead on the recommendation of the owner of my favorite local B&M. I was also disappointed. I'll be curious to see how you like the second one.


----------



## droy1958

Smoked the rooster and enjoyed with some home grown veggies. Now some hot coffee, brandy and a JdN. I hope I wake up in the morning so I can repeat the process tomorrow....


----------



## ALBrowder

How did that smoke? I am new to the game and a friend told me about the Monster series but only as collector items with the dress boxes. Wondering if the sticks are worth purchasing. From Tatuaje I probably know the answer but wanted personal advice.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 10th maduro. A regular for me, love it every time.


----------



## Shaun

ALBrowder said:


> How did that smoke? I am new to the game and a friend told me about the Monster series but only as collector items with the dress boxes. Wondering if the sticks are worth purchasing. From Tatuaje I probably know the answer but wanted personal advice.


All of the Tats I've tried have been great-smoking sticks! Some of the best in my opinion. And they're not terribly expensive. Pick up a few and try 'em and see what you think.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

brimy623 said:


>


Niceeee No.6 :dr


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 6000


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Virtue toro


----------



## concig

Shaun said:


> I picked up a CAO 554 Flathead on the recommendation of the owner of my favorite local B&M. I was also disappointed. I'll be curious to see how you like the second one.


I'll give it some more time and report


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada UF-13


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## Auburnguy

I hope it is as good as I am anticipating. Everyone seems to enjoy them, so I guess I will find out.


----------



## TCBSmokes

FDLA.
View attachment 88274


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Sprouthog

Gurkha Cellar Reserve 18yr


----------



## TubaDawg

Auburnguy said:


> I hope it is as good as I am anticipating. Everyone seems to enjoy them, so I guess I will find out.


*
What was the verdict?*


----------



## TubaDawg

capnpfff said:


> Man O War Virtue toro


*That sounds like a nice smoke.*


----------



## droy1958

AF Don Carlos Presidente...


----------



## Saltmarsh

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #3


----------



## Kasanova King

La Herencia Cubana Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Has a Sosa Third Harvest, meh.


----------



## Kasanova King

Tgs679 said:


> Has a Sosa Third Harvest, meh.


Sosa has a shop about 5 minutes away from me in Downtown Disney. I bought one of their locally rolled cigars a few months ago. I decided to smoke it a day or so later and couldn't get through it....too wet with performance issues. It was originally a Churchill sized cigar....I cut it down to a Robusto size, rested it for 2 months then smoked it again....surpsrised me, it actually wasn't half bad.


----------



## Auburnguy

TubaDawg said:


> *
> What was the verdict?*


It was pretty good. Nothing really came out flavor wise, but it was smooth and consistent. Very well made, and I will have more of them. 4 more to be exact. I will let the others rest longer though.


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo Shark. Kind of a celebratory cigar for the KC Royals making it to the World Series. And as a hopeful celebration for a Cardinals victory.


----------



## droy1958

Kasanova King said:


> Sosa has a shop about 5 minutes away from me in Downtown Disney. I bought one of their locally rolled cigars a few months ago. I decided to smoke it a day or so later and couldn't get through it....too wet with performance issues. It was originally a Churchill sized cigar....I cut it down to a Robusto size, rested it for 2 months then smoked it again....surpsrised me, it actually wasn't half bad.


I enjoy the regular Sosa line cigar in the robusto size. Good smoke for a two dollar bundled cigar....


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Tgs679

Kasanova King said:


> Sosa has a shop about 5 minutes away from me in Downtown Disney. I bought one of their locally rolled cigars a few months ago. I decided to smoke it a day or so later and couldn't get through it....too wet with performance issues. It was originally a Churchill sized cigar....I cut it down to a Robusto size, rested it for 2 months then smoked it again....surpsrised me, it actually wasn't half bad.


It wasn't bad, just that a Tatuaje TAA 2014 is a near impossible act to follow.


----------



## Sprouthog

Leaf by Oscar Sumatra


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Aurora 1495 Series - Belicoso


----------



## Envirohunter




----------



## A.McSmoke

B-daddy said:


> Thanks Avery. I'm all over the La Reloba. Can't beat a DPG with the Sumatra wrapper. I liked the first couple 1495s I had but the last few have been doing me wrong. I'm still sitting on a few of them. Holding out hope. I appreciate you man.


No problem at all. Sorry to hear that about the 1495's. and ironically I just finished a belicoso. The churchill is better and has been the most consistent in my experience...


----------



## Shaun

Smoked a Nub maduro. I usually really like these but this one tasted off. A little like ammonia. Didn't finish it. Not sure if it was the cigar or just my palate was "off"? Think I'll let the others rest for a while. Hope you guys had a better smoking experience than I did tonight...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O War, I definitely prefer the Ruination, these seem really plain in comparison


----------



## momo439

RP Vintage 1990 Perfecto. Enjoyable but I won't get out of my way to get more.


----------



## drd77

I smoked a Casa De Garcia Robusto Connecticut tonight. It was very pleasant. As I am new to cigars (and to this forum), I bought these to try for my first batch and they are quite tasty and seemingly well made. I haven't had any issues through four of them so far.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Ruination.


----------



## thechasm442

This was a favorite when I started smoking seriously a few years ago. First one I've had in over a year. It's still very tasty. Woody, spicy but not pepper, and a little creamy. I think I paid $1 a stick and I would easily pay $5.


----------



## thechasm442

My first venture into the Davidoff family. Pretty nice. Mild and creamy.


----------



## B-daddy

drd77 said:


> I smoked a Casa De Garcia Robusto Connecticut tonight. It was very pleasant. As I am new to cigars (and to this forum), I bought these to try for my first batch and they are quite tasty and seemingly well made. I haven't had any issues through four of them so far.


I've enjoyed these as well. I recently picked up some Maduros in the corona size and the couple I've smoked have been pretty good. They are rolled a little tight but not so as not to smoke well. I think I paid twenty something bucks for the bundle. Can't get hurt.


----------



## Heath

had a little don pepin blue demi tasse


----------



## Kasanova King

thechasm442 said:


> This was a favorite when I started smoking seriously a few years ago. First one I've had in over a year. It's still very tasty. Woody, spicy but not pepper, and a little creamy. I think I paid $1 a stick and I would easily pay $5.


Good, inexpensive stick


----------



## droy1958

Dominican Consuegra and some Irish coffee....


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## Auburnguy

Don't tell my wife, but I am exceeding my 2 cigars this week. I am having a Padron 7000. It is nice so far. Debating on buying a box of 3000 with my bnb groupon. Does anyone know of the flavor will be comparable on 3000 vs 7000? maduro vs natural will be a tough call.


----------



## Kasanova King

Same blend...and I've found very little change in flavor profiles between violas in the X000 series....other than the Ambassadors (lancero sized)....although I definitely prefer the maduro in any viola.


----------



## DbeatDano

Auburnguy said:


> Don't tell my wife, but I am exceeding my 2 cigars this week. I am having a Padron 7000. It is nice so far. Debating on buying a box of 3000 with my bnb groupon. Does anyone know of the flavor will be comparable on 3000 vs 7000? maduro vs natural will be a tough call.


Can't compare the 7000 and 3000, but the 3000 Maduro is one of my favorite everyday smokes. Good flavor and burn.


----------



## Auburnguy

DbeatDano said:


> Can't compare the 7000 and 3000, but the 3000 Maduro is one of my favorite everyday smokes. Good flavor and burn.


i figured it would be a long shot to compare. This is one of the only sticks I have tried so far that has me really wanting to go after it. I can get the 3000's for $64 out of pocket with a $25 gift card back. So I was thinking about going for a box of them. I might just wing it and pull the trigger. I mean, what is the worst that can happen? I sit on them and give them out for holloween?


----------



## Kasanova King

Auburnguy said:


> i figured it would be a long shot to compare. This is one of the only sticks I have tried so far that has me really wanting to go after it. I can get the 3000's for $64 out of pocket with a $25 gift card back. So I was thinking about going for a box of them. I might just wing it and pull the trigger. I mean, what is the worst that can happen? I sit on them and give them out for holloween?


If you could get that sort of deal on the 3000's, you should jump on it.....like yesterday!


----------



## Redwyvern

Just smoked a Curivari Reserva Limitada Petite Cafe. I LOVED it. Actually, I love all the Curivari's I've had so far.
View attachment 88289


----------



## Kasanova King

Fuente Fuente Opus X










I have a few of these bad boys resting....finally decided to give one a try....my first ever....so far, so _really_ good.....


----------



## TCBSmokes

MOW Virtue. Plucked from the humi after a one year slumber and a very nice mild-medium smoke.
View attachment 88290


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Man O War, I definitely prefer the Ruination, these seem really plain in comparison.


Agree. The one I had recently was kind of rough, even after a year's rest.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Shemp75

Finally got around to smoking one of my Tatuaje Tattoos


----------



## D307P

AB 2014 Fine and Rare


----------



## Kasanova King

One of the few cigars that can follow an Opus X....Man O' War....


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> Finally got around to smoking one of my Tatuaje Tattoos


So what did you think of it? I've seen some mixed opinions.


----------



## Kasanova King

Shemp75 said:


> Finally got around to smoking one of my Tatuaje Tattoos


Very nice! Thanks for the Opus jizz, btw....lol...:banana:


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> AB 2014 Fine and Rare


What do you think of it? I have either a 2012 or 2013 I've been sitting on for about a year now.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What do you think of it? I have either a 2012 or 2013 I've been sitting on for about a year now.


I didn't care for the 12 or 13. This one is actually good.


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> So what did you think of it? I've seen some mixed opinions.


started out really good then puttered abit then picked back up last third.all in all not bad for a low end Tatuaje


----------



## Cardinal

The smoke monster from "Lost" and a really nice sunset. Nica Rustica if you can't tell.


----------



## droy1958

NUB Cameroon...courtesy of Ryan!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cardinal said:


> The smoke monster from "Lost" and a really nice sunset. Nica Rustica if you can't tell.


 Helluva pic. T.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada


----------



## Shaun

Had issues with the last couple of these that I smoked. Dry boxed this one for three days and it was perfect. Black Pearl Morado in belicoso.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## jeffmn

LFD Double Ligero. I enjoyed and it smoked great. Its as strong as I remember. I dont think i have ever had a stronger cigar. Are there many cigars stronger than this one?


----------



## Nicks85

So does anyone else find the first 1/3 of these very uneventful. Once you get into the 2/3 the tastes get better, but man the first third is nothing great


----------



## pdq_wizzard

With thanks to @Cardinal
Going to let the other 4 rest.


----------



## Heath

ab 2012 second release fine and rare thought I'd join the party


----------



## Nicks85

Heath, That's a serious band. Almost looks like a hospital wrist band


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O War Virtue


----------



## Billb1960

Currently sitting on the porch enjoying a Man O' War Ruination


----------



## Merovius

L40 w/an ice cold glass of 1919


----------



## Heath

and comes off about as easy. I'm surprised there's not a pectin shortage as much as was on that thing.


Nicks85 said:


> Heath, That's a serious band. Almost looks like a hospital wrist band


----------



## Cardinal

TCBSmokes said:


> Helluva pic. T.


Thanks! I get a lot of nice views with the west-facing backyard...except between June and September when it gets about a million degrees back there!



pdq_wizzard said:


> With thanks to @Cardinal
> Going to let the other 4 rest.


Sweet, glad they showed up. How'd you like it?


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Cardinal said:


> Thanks! I get a lot of nice views with the west-facing backyard...except between June and September when it gets about a million degrees back there!
> 
> Sweet, glad they showed up. How'd you like it?


Well I had to relight it 5 or so times but it was very good. 


That's why I think a few months will do them well


----------



## Flyinglow

Weather was awesome for this time of the year so went to the golf course and had a 601 Maduro. Starting to become one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> Well I had to relight it 5 or so times but it was very good.
> 
> 
> That's why I think a few months will do them well


For sure. Wish I'd warned you that I just got the box last week. I know a month or two will even them out nicely.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Rodrigo La Fortaleza 2012 original batch


----------



## Auburnguy

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Rodrigo La Fortaleza 2012 original batch


I took a quadruple take here. Saw your name, no Padron. Looked again, still no Padron. I always see your sweet Padron pictures. Not this time.


----------



## Passprotection

A buddy came over and I smoked a HG Drumstick while he had an EPC inch.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Auburnguy said:


> I took a quadruple take here. Saw your name, no Padron. Looked again, still no Padron. I always see your sweet Padron pictures. Not this time.


HAHA! yea... I'm on a Padron hiatus. Plus I need a new mailbox because I got 2 serious bombing ordinances in the mail :flame: all non-Padrons


----------



## Work4Play

Merovius said:


> L40 w/an ice cold glass of 1919


I bought 2 and just sent one out to a brother. Waiting for a good time to sit and enjoy the other one myself. Smoking a Fausto Lance tonight, pretty tasty.

I hope you enjoyed it, looks great!


----------



## Archun

Merovius said:


> L40 w/an ice cold glass of 1919


Gotta love the L40!


----------



## D307P




----------



## TubaDawg

Auburnguy said:


> It was pretty good. Nothing really came out flavor wise, but it was smooth and consistent. Very well made, and I will have more of them. 4 more to be exact. I will let the others rest longer though.


*Thanks Brent! Always appreciated your replies and thoughts. Have a great weekend.*


----------



## TubaDawg

D307P said:


>


*Have not tried one, but it looks excellent! Thanks for sharing Dave.*


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88312


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Man O War Virtue


William. Seems we both have been workin' the MOW's. Just had a Virtue that also held its ash. Thought it was a good mild-medium smoke (and like the Ruination, also better than the regular MOW). How about you? Thanks. T.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

With thanks,


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

TCBSmokes said:


> William. Seems we both have been workin' the MOW's. Just had a Virtue that also held its ash. Thought it was a good mild-medium smoke (and like the Ruination, also better than the regular MOW). How about you? Thanks. T.


Yes indeed. That and the Perdomo Champagne are probably my favorite light wrapper smokes.


----------



## D307P

Ashton ESG 20 year


----------



## cakeanddottle

did not have the energy to go clean my thumbnail and retake this photo


----------



## JustinThyme

Just burnt my fingers on the nub of an Anejo 46.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Yes indeed. That and the Perdomo Champagne are probably my favorite light wrapper smokes.


Good to know. Have had the Champagne on my to-try list as most folks here seem to like it, but I didn't really know what it's about. Thanks. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

JustinThyme said:


> Just burnt my fingers on the nub of an Anejo 46.


 Hence the term, "finger lickin' good?"


----------



## iatrestman

Oliva Serie V diadema 6x46.... Maybe the prettiest vitola i've laid eyes on. Great stick. Nice and meaty.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## gtechva

CI Legends Brown Label by EP Carrillo


----------



## B-daddy

Herrara Esteli and an Illusione 888. They both gave me wood. I love Friday nights.


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unholy Cocktail tonight:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Exhibicíon maduro


----------



## royphotog

A CAO gold madero. A good smoke. I found my dad's smoking jacket and it's very comfortable in the garage here in central Cal. My dad died back in 1958 when I was just 3 and I have never seen a photo of him smoking a cigar, thought he did smoke cigs for a while so I'm not really sure that this is a real smoking jacket, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Redwyvern

I tried an AJ Fernandez New World. Not bad at all. I'd definately buy more.
View attachment 88317


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a La Aurora 107 robusto that was gifted to me by a member.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Winston Churchill Lancaster Petite belicoso


----------



## thechasm442

No pics but earlier I had a 5 Vegas Classic corona and a Illusione 68.

Finishing off with a short Robusto


----------



## ahad0001

I am now in Oliva cigars ..


----------



## droy1958

Galiano Numero #1 7x43.....


----------



## Auburnguy

First morning of vacation. Coffee and a cigar. Daughter is watching cartoons, wife is in bed. Relaxing before we head to Detroit then we fly out to Disney World tomorrow at 8am. I had an accident with the cigar though. My dog jumped on my lap and his tail hit my cigar and it dropped into my coffee. Just the head end. I was mad at first, then I gave it a quick mouth clean and gave it some draws and it still smoked fine. It has a very distinct coffee and sweet cream flavor now. I don't think I would ever purposely dip my cigar again, but I am not angry with what it did to the cigar. Lmao.


----------



## droy1958

Down at the farm cooking some brunch and enjoying a LA Aurora CT with some coffee....


----------



## sjcruiser36

VF and a cup of joe


----------



## Shaun

Good morning!


----------



## Sigaar

thechasm442 said:


> No pics but earlier I had a 5 Vegas Classic corona and a Illusione 68.
> 
> Finishing off with a short Robusto


How was it? I have that cigar resting in my wineador.


----------



## TubaDawg

droy1958 said:


> Down at the farm cooking some brunch and enjoying a LA Aurora CT with some coffee....


*Sounds great! A farm to retreat from the city would be on my "want" list.* :tea:


----------



## Tgs679

Sigaar said:


> How was it? I have that cigar resting in my wineador.


1922 petite Robusto is a terrific stick


----------



## TubaDawg

Shaun said:


> Good morning!


*Good morning Shaun! It's a great day for cigars.*


----------



## Jordan23

Cain Daytona on the course today.


----------



## Shaun

TubaDawg said:


> *Good morning Shaun! It's a great day for cigars.*


It is, indeed. But then... aren't they all? Thinking of going for seconds.


----------



## TubaDawg

Shaun said:


> It is, indeed. But then... aren't they all? Thinking of going for seconds.


*Absolutely!* :smoke2:


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill


----------



## Heath

Obsidian robusto. about 2 years old real good while mowing the lawn


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958

Legends by Oliva. Sure got better with a little rest..


----------



## Kasanova King

Arturo Fuente Chateau


----------



## Sigaar

My house is very quiet, no kids home, and the wife is away visiting family. Enjoying the hell out of this stick, waiting for the Bruins game to come on.


----------



## Flyinglow

Fuente Don Carlos while brewing up 15 gallons of beer today and relaxing watching some football as we played last night so no need to tailgate today.


----------



## Kasanova King

AJ Fernandez (version) of the Sol Cubano










One of my top 5 cigars of all time. If you haven't tried this particular version, you're doing yourself a great disservice.....my 2 cents....


----------



## jpalamar

I have a problem... 5th one this week.


----------



## Chad202

After searching far and wide finally an Mmbombay Tobak. Good but will probably be an excellent smoke with additional rest


----------



## Bruck

Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo Limitada Reserva or something like that. Anyway, it's good


----------



## zabhatton

jpalamar said:


> I have a problem... 5th one this week.


No sir, it appears you are solving your problems.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Benji


----------



## TCBSmokes

No cigar today but just caught a funny episode of All In The Family where Archie is under fire for smoking cigars. (circa 1975) Here's a clip in case you'd like to indulge. It's a little cut up but you'll still get the gist..


----------



## pippin925

Padron 40th for tonight


----------



## Nicks85

Having my first davidoff


----------



## jp1979

Back at Foxtoberfest smoking a torpedo Lat Extension De la Racine.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Aging Room Quattro.


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas Cask Strength...


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Red Eye


----------



## Shaun

Lazy Saturday and a good day of cigar smoking. Nothing particularly special but I enjoyed each one of them. Had the La Perla Habana Cobre this morning and then these two:

Good afternoon.



And good night!


----------



## Billb1960

Just nubbed a MOW Ruination Belicoso...yum


----------



## haebar

A Ghurka Titan.


----------



## thechasm442

Sigaar said:


> How was it? I have that cigar resting in my wineador.


One of my go to cigars. Typical Pepin pepper kick but also well balanced. Kinda woodsy, spicy, and a little creamy at times to me. Let me know what you think when you burn yours.


----------



## Tgs679

Good morning PCR on a walk to the market


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Had a full day of back breaking yard work, so I treated myself to an afternoon on the dock with my fishin pole and an Ashton Aged Maduro. Oh and my catch!


----------



## DbeatDano

Forgot to post this last night before I passed out. First DPG Blue and it was awesome.









Having a quick Tat Petite before the football starts.


----------



## TubaDawg

MDSPHOTO said:


> Had a full day of back breaking yard work, so I treated myself to an afternoon on the dock with my fishin pole and an Ashton Aged Maduro. Oh and my catch


*
Super catch! Great treat for a hard day's work in the yard.*


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> Forgot to post this last night before I passed out. First DPG Blue and it was awesome.
> *******
> Having a quick Tat Petite before the football starts.


*A dynamic pair of cigars! *


----------



## TubaDawg

Sigaar said:


> My house is very quiet, no kids home, and the wife is away visiting family. Enjoying the hell out of this stick, waiting for the Bruins game to come on.
> 
> View attachment 50853


*Fine looking smoke! On my list to try.*


----------



## TubaDawg

*Last evening, I enjoyed another of The Big Payback by Room 101.*


----------



## Merovius

Nice catch David


----------



## brimy623

Up on deck before my Cowboys game...


----------



## Shaun

Enjoyed a MOW Virtue while watching the Vikings fight hard for a well-deserved loss in my private smoking lounge.


----------



## Shaun

TubaDawg said:


> *Last evening, I enjoyed another of The Big Payback by Room 101.*


How do you like these, Bob? I've been wanting to try one.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a Tatuaje Fausto Lancero as I try to forget about the Saints game...


----------



## TubaDawg

Shaun said:


> How do you like these, Bob? I've been wanting to try one.


*For the price point, it was a decent smoke. I got the 5x50 at my local B&M for $5.50. This is the third I've tried and it was good.*


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying an AVO and watching the giants.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Heath

ab 1997 havest habano on my drive home from work. not to bad


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Breakfast smoke La Palina Black Label


----------



## Saltmarsh

#9


----------



## Nicks85

AF Anejo and now this Lat56


----------



## thechasm442

Mmmm belicoso


----------



## Frodo

Tat. Federal 90th Anni with Arran 12 CS. _Really_ nice smoke...


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli.


----------



## rh32

Bahia Gold -- a very nicely constructed stick


----------



## Shaun




----------



## rh32

What freaking size is that? I just bought a box of robustos. Holy crap dude.


----------



## Shaun

rh32 said:


> What freaking size is that? I just bought a box of robustos. Holy crap dude.


Ha! Not sure what they call it but it was over 6" X 60 rg. Monster stick for sure. It's the only vitola of this particular stick I've ever tried. The flavors were good and it was interesting enough to leave me wanting to try it in a more "reasonable" size.


----------



## Bsdubois00

Sitting on the patio - just grilled some kebabs and figured what else to do than join Puff and light one up.

Camacho Connecticut and a Strongbow in hand.

(I'm fairly new to the cigar scene and this is my first Camacho - very pleased so far)


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nub CT 358.Got a little beat up (and I did, too) sitting in by pocket all day during back yard reconstruction but smoked very well nonetheless.
View attachment 88341


----------



## Cool Breeze

Pinar Del Rio Habano Sungrown for me this evening.
I tried this stick on a recommendation by Ricardo, a fine BOTL here on Puff and it did not disappoint.
You read on here all the time about people wanting a good everyday smoke that won't break the bank. Well, I've tried two by Pinar Del Rio, this one and the Oscuro and both are great smokes for $2 or under if you're patient on C-Bid. I think I got a 5er of these for $9 IIRC.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Ruination.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## DogRockets

Smoked a Nub Maduro while tailgating before my beloved Bengals got embarrassed by the Colts today. Good cigar. Terrible game.


----------



## DbeatDano

Had a Ramon Bueso Genesis. Sorry no pics.


----------



## ELLASU

DbeatDano said:


> Had a Ramon Bueso Genesis. Sorry no pics.


How was it? Got one in the mail right now.


----------



## Auburnguy

Went to downtown Disney and I figured I would buy one that I have never seen before. It was a great smoke, but I wouldn't say it was worth the price tag. It was a vacation purchase and my wife was pushing me to buy something.


----------



## SmokinSpider

First MOW, don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## Flyinglow

Enjoying most likely the last golf outing of the year with the guys so whipped out some Opus X's that I bought back in 2000. Such a phenomenal cigar and a great round.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## DbeatDano

ELLASU said:


> How was it? Got one in the mail right now.


Sweet, medium bodied, lots of flavor, and produces a lot of smoke. I liked it a lot and I'm glad I bought 5 of them.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Oro Collector's Edition 2012 Fuerza. One of my favorites.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## capnpfff-cl

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Habano


----------



## DbeatDano

MUWAT Bait Fish, courtesy of @SeanTheEvans.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Redwyvern

Today I had the pleasure of incinerating a Tatuaje Tattoo. Not my favorite Tatuaje, but a good smoke nonetheless.

View attachment 88354


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

My Father robusto. I'll take a couple of puffs, then run to my office and check out all the sticks I've received in NST and PIF...It's not a dream....


----------



## haebar

thechasm442 said:


> One of my go to cigars. Typical Pepin pepper kick but also well balanced. Kinda woodsy, spicy, and a little creamy at times to me. Let me know what you think when you burn yours.


Toasty and robust. Smooth to the end. Lasted almost an hour!


----------



## paulb1970

The Paul Garminian symphony
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/2t0dd1gpty9u8q2/AACRUJNp9PTDMU5pJCxBH1oda


----------



## A.McSmoke

Camacho Corojo - Corona


----------



## Nicks85

In my opinion, one of, if not, the best $10 cigar out there


----------



## Sprouthog

DEUF4


----------



## thechasm442

haebar said:


> Toasty and robust. Smooth to the end. Lasted almost an hour!


Nice!


----------



## Heath

@Btubes18 smoked the new world today. real good stick. good flavors coca, sweet tobacco, little cream maybe some bitter coffee some earthy notes. good all around it was worth trying but not my cup of tea. I would recommend giving it a try I know allot of guys like what this has to offer. I love the pinolero and this is the opposite flavor wise


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a 2009 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hair of the Dog


----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin gordo...


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Originals Maduro.


----------



## droy1958

capnpfff said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Originals Maduro.


Yum.....I really like those....


----------



## haebar

Opened a 2 year box of La Caya Torpedos. Smoked one on the porch with a little Blantons.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## D307P




----------



## DbeatDano

Room 101 Big Payback. Was a pretty good cheap smoke.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Kasanova King

I went on a cigar smoking binge yesterday....smoked a Diesel Unlimited Maduro Torpedo (excellent smoke, btw), Man O' War Robusto, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro (really good), and finished off the night with this bad boy....










Man O' War Side Project Phalanx

So far today I've smoked a 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (not half bad with about 3 months rest).


----------



## droy1958

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Zavala...


----------



## droy1958

Finishing a LA Unica...then it's officially Tatuaje Tuesday...


----------



## a2dogs

Oliva Cain Daytona No. 4 Habano Petite Corona.

I am still a cigar noob, but I seem to enjoy any cigar from Oliva I have tried so far. This one was was great!


----------



## Kasanova King

Great after dinner smoke with some coffee....


----------



## Old Smokey

Torcido Lancero.


----------



## droy1958

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012...


----------



## haebar

I am having an Oliva Serie G Cameroon Churchill after dinner.


----------



## Heath

mmmmmm habano Colorado belicoso mmmm


----------



## Bruck

Having a BROHIBA (RYO) - this one is an experiment with KY burley - binder and part of the filler. Quite nice it turned out I must say, kind of a light flavor but a little spicy and moderately strong in the Vitamin N department. I'd upload a picture but it's kind of ugly so here's an alternative:


----------



## Shaun

This is the second one of these I've smoked. I enjoyed this one much more than the first.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Started the day with a *highly overlooked/underrated* Padron 1964 Anni Principe and ended with a Tatuaje TAA '13


----------



## LostMason

Just finished an Havana Honey rum flavored,,,the wrapper had a delighting sweet rum flavor that really failed to come through
in the smoke,,,I did however find that by retrohaling I could pick out the smooth cedar creamyness,,,,,first stick that didn't
burn my sinuses.


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Legends...


----------



## Billb1960

Herfin' a RP Sun Grown torpedo


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC dos cappas


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

On this dank dreary day in the BK...



Don't know how this happened...



But it still smoked pretty good & didn't unwravel on me...


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Illusione Gigantes.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## droy1958

My Father Tabacos Baez Series SF short filler...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Crossfire Corojo. Great flavors and good burn, but the wrapper exploded on me.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Got a box of these when I didn't know anything about cigars, but they are not bad when they stay together. I think I only paid $3 per stick.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Gurkha Monogram. I think this is my first Gurkha and not too bad with a year's rest on it. On the lighter side, with no sharp edges, like a MOW Virtue or Oliva CT Reserve, which is what I was looking for tonight.
View attachment 88390


----------



## droy1958

Down on the farm with a 5 Vegas Cask Strength and some Macallan 12...


----------



## SmokinSpider

Maduro 2000 rott, I think I may have a new favorite!


----------



## Old Smokey

Swisher Corona Viva


----------



## SmokinSpider

Old Smokey said:


> Swisher Corona Viva


Ha! 
cherry or grape?


----------



## Kasanova King

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte


----------



## A.McSmoke

Padron 1926 Np. 2

Paired with Evan Williams. Yes...it was that type of day!


----------



## cakeanddottle

Padilla 1932 robusto, no pic tonight


----------



## dcmain

This one!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cain Daytona


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited d.5.


----------



## Merovius

At Cigar Inn



Thanks @brimy623 great recommendation!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Afternoon smoke, Roma Craft Tobac Aquitaine Venus and finished the night with a Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 , long ash Wednesday?


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> At Cigar Inn
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @brimy623 great recommendation!


 @Merovius
Glad you enjoyed it!
Wish I could have joined you.


----------



## Shemp75

Merovius said:


> At Cigar Inn


dude when did you go?


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Double Perfecto


----------



## Nature

*Nat Sherman Epoca*.
Catching_The Series_,out in the open garage with a steady rain falling outside, sipping a glass of Knob Creek single barrel.
Life is good.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Merovius said:


> At Cigar Inn
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @brimy623 great recommendation!


I love Cigar Inn, order a lot from their online store... good stuff!


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## usafvet509

My first Undercrown, I believe compliments of @Laynard... Nice! 
Going to Outlaw North on Fri to meet Mr. Drew, so I've been smoking all the DE's I had been gifted


----------



## Laynard

usafvet509 said:


> My first Undercrown, I believe compliments of @Laynard... Nice!
> Going to Outlaw North on Fri to meet Mr. Drew, so I've been smoking all the DE's I had been gifted


:thumb:


----------



## Kasanova King

usafvet509 said:


> My first Undercrown, I believe compliments of @Laynard... Nice!
> Going to Outlaw North on Fri to meet Mr. Drew, so I've been smoking all the DE's I had been gifted


Nice! :smoke2:


----------



## ShaneG

Had a Leccia black with yardwork today- thanks to my friend @WNYTony, great recommendation and gift, I wish I had listened sooner!


----------



## royphotog

A Macanudo Cru Royale that I got in a sampler. A good cigar, different then I have smoked before. I'm not quite sure what it is, as I seem to have a hard time telling flavors, but it's a bit more spicy then I have had before. Nice wrapper and stays lit. After only a month of being in this hobby I am beginning to since what I like. I'm keeping track of the cigars I smoke, and getting a little collection of wrappers. I have even set up a little space in the garage to come and smoke.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking a Perdomo Patriarch Corojo Lonsdale that I bought back in 2009 when it was originally released.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

FFP and a couple hours of Thrones!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

FFP and a couple hours of Thrones!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking an old Camacho Corojo Panetela.


----------



## Kasanova King

AJ Fernandez Overrun....

....1st ash...










....2nd ash....and nub worthy....


----------



## Kasanova King

Nica Libre Box Pressed


----------



## Pasty

Halfway through a Tat pudgy Tiff. Started nice and spicy but tapered off into meh. Might have to put this one down sadly.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Toro - Thanks to a very generous trade from a fellow BOTL, Christian1971.


----------



## AuTechCoM

After a long screwed up day at work, its nice to unwind with a Rothschild and some four roses small batch


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Stopped by my B&M today and picked up,


----------



## Chad202

La Herencia Cubana. Highly recommended for a cheaper stick.


----------



## [email protected]

A feral after 12 hours of working out of town....o so delish with this local shine of course.......


----------



## demuths1770

pdq_wizzard said:


> Stopped by my B&M today and picked up,


what did you think of it?? i got one resting right now


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Shaun

AuTechCoM said:


> After a long screwed up day at work, its nice to unwind with a Rothschild and some four roses small batch


Indeed. It's good to know that I'm not the only one that had a screwed up day at work. And it's even better commiserating with a BOTL, however indirectly. I hope you enjoyed your smoke.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Shaun said:


> Ineed. It's good to know that I'm not the only one that had a screwed up day at work. And it's even better commiserating with a BOTL, however indirectly. I hope you enjoyed your smoke.


Indeed Sir. It was just what the doctor ordered and I can't wait for round 2 in about an hour, just thinking what I should pair with some Glenlivet 15.


----------



## Shaun

AuTechCoM said:


> Indeed Sir. It was just what the doctor ordered and I can't wait for round 2 in about an hour, just thinking what I should pair with some Glenlivet 15.


Excellent. I paired my evening stogie with a healthy dram of Glenfiddich 15. Like you said, just what the doctor ordered. Here's to screwed up work days, bro!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

demuths1770 said:


> what did you think of it?? i got one resting right now


I will be getting a few more tomorrow, it's on the full to full+ side.

Edit to add, I think this stick would be great in a box press.

Edit 2 my B&M runs at 70/70 and I smoked it right after I bought it.


----------



## demuths1770

Yeah same with my shop so its resting right now. Thanks for the imput


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

PDR clásico corona


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Kasanova King said:


> AJ Fernandez Overrun....
> 
> ....1st ash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....2nd ash....and nub worthy....


What size was that and where did you get them? That looks like I need to get a few.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin Gordo....


----------



## Kasanova King

NorCalJaybird said:


> What size was that and where did you get them? That looks like I need to get a few.
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


These were box pressed Robusto sized maduros...I'm about 90% sure they are San Lontano Maduros....they taste phenomenal.

$40 for a bundle of 20.....if you get the same ones, you absolutely will not get a better cigar at that price. I'm about to buy a few more bundles....hopefully I get the same ones.

Ouch...just looked them up, looks like they are out of stock again at CI...

AJ Fernandez Overruns - Cigars International

Will need to check out C-Bid.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Got a package today of some Hatuey Cigars out of Reno NV. Just over the hill form me.

Looks and smells amazing! Cant wait to torch this bad boy up!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying one of my favorites an Illusione Rothschild. @Bernardini thanks for the great smoke.


----------



## thechasm442

Good cigar...better beer.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

thechasm442 said:


> Good cigar...better beer.


I am going to have to find one of those before they are Sweetened... 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## thechasm442

NorCalJaybird said:


> I am going to have to find one of those before they are Sweetened...
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


For what it's worth, I believe 100% that the quality of DE products will not change.


----------



## dotsamantha

Tonight I sat outside after work and enjoyed a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto. At first I was thought I wasn't going to like it. It started out kind of harsh, and when I let a little out my nose I sneezed for a good minute. 15 minutes into it was a totally different experience. Much smoother and no more tingly nostrils when I retrohaled again. It got a little squishy toward the end, but a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## thechasm442

dotsamantha said:


> Tonight I sat outside after work and enjoyed a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto. At first I was thought I wasn't going to like it. It started out kind of harsh, and when I let a little out my nose I sneezed for a good minute. 15 minutes into it was a totally different experience. Much smoother and no more tingly nostrils when I retrohaled again. It got a little squishy toward the end, but a very enjoyable smoke.


One of my favorite Connecticut shade wrapper cigars. Very creamy.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

pdq_wizzard said:


> I will be getting a few more tomorrow, it's on the full to full+ side.
> 
> Edit to add, I think this stick would be great in a box press.
> 
> Edit 2 my B&M runs at 70/70 and I smoked it right after I bought it.


Interesting! The Ogre is mild-med at best, the blend must be significantly different if the small size is a full+.


----------



## jusphil85

Aquitaine Mode 5 i love this stick


----------



## pdq_wizzard

MDSPHOTO said:


> Interesting! The Ogre is mild-med at best, the blend must be significantly different if the small size is a full+.


full+ might be a stretch but it was more full than I thought it would be.


----------



## Auburnguy

Nub Cameroon Torpedo. Not bad, but a pain to light with matches.


----------



## Kasanova King

Smoked a Bahia Blue Torpedo earlier....had about 6 months of rest but nothing really stood out, rather average at best.

Smoking another one of these AJ Fernandez Overrun Robusto Maduro.....I am now 99% certain they are indeed San Lontanos....wow, what a steal at $2 a piece....


----------



## Shemp75




----------



## llappen

Shemp75 said:


>


one of my favorites


----------



## llappen




----------



## Kasanova King

Gran Habano 3 SLS Torpedo










Tasty treat, with about 4 months of rest on it.


----------



## haebar

I'm going to crack open this box of La Cayas and have one tonight.

View attachment 88434


:hat:


----------



## Casablancas

san cristobal revelation

One of my favorites!


----------



## cakeanddottle

I simply do not have the energy to give myself a manicure and retake this pic. I am a real guy who works for a living, and this is my tired, dirty thumb holding an Anejo 55 I'm about to light up


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Kasanova King said:


> Smoked a Bahia Blue Torpedo earlier....had about 6 months of rest but nothing really stood out, rather average at best.
> 
> Smoking another one of these AJ Fernandez Overrun Robusto Maduro.....I am now 99% certain they are indeed San Lontanos....wow, what a steal at $2 a piece....


SHHHHHHhhhhhh Will you quit telling people about those! I want some and they are sold out EVERYWHERE! LOL 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## pippin925

Tat Noella Reserva


----------



## TCBSmokes

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petit robusto. My first and a bit stronger than I prefer but still good. T.
View attachment 88436


----------



## Old Smokey

My next door neighbor and I just had a couple of RM 101 Daruma Lanceros on the back patio. He wants to get a few cigars of his own so I am going to set him up with my first tupperdor and a couple of Bovedas. I will also throw in a few cigars that are good, but I will probably never smoke.


----------



## Kasanova King

NorCalJaybird said:


> SHHHHHHhhhhhh Will you quit telling people about those! I want some and they are sold out EVERYWHERE! LOL
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I was able to get more last night on C-Bid....I hope they are the same ones....unfortunately, you never know what you will get with overruns but I have a feeling they should be the same, given the fact that they are now sold out of all sizes, pretty much everywhere. I'll keep you up to date on these and if I find any more....


----------



## cameradude

Lit up an Olivia Serie O Churchill after work today. First two inches was a pepper explosion. But after that it became quite nice and I enjoyed the rest of it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Passprotection

Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Unlimited Maduro










Highly recommended, great smoke.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Kasanova King said:


> I was able to get more last night on C-Bid....I hope they are the same ones....unfortunately, you never know what you will get with overruns but I have a feeling they should be the same, given the fact that they are now sold out of all sizes, pretty much everywhere. I'll keep you up to date on these and if I find any more....


I believe they have them in stock. But they changed the name. I think they are now called Nicaraguan Boutique Overruns.


----------



## Kasanova King

capnpfff said:


> I believe they have them in stock. But they changed the name. I think they are now called Nicaraguan Boutique Overruns.


Although the Nicaraguan Boutique overruns are supposedly also made by AJ Fernandez, from everything I've read online, they are not the same overruns as the regular AJ Fernandez overruns...apparently the Boutique overruns are much more inconsistent.

So far the AJ Fernandez overruns I've bought have all been maduros and either Diesels or San Lontanos....which is really good, especially for the price. And their quality has been superb....defintely not 2nd's....they are truly "overruns".


----------



## TreySC




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun

Happy Friday, brothers! The weekend is finally here.


----------



## gtechva

Cuba Libre One


----------



## Bruck

Having a Brohiba (RYO).
Ecuador Maduro wrapper, KY Burley binder, filler is Criollo Ligero (Nicaraguan), Piloto Cubano Seco (Dominican), Brazil Viso, and KY Burley.
Pretty good - the Burley adds some sharpness to the flavor, but I rolled this batch a bit tight. This one is a little tight, and I had to throw away a couple from this batch the other day as I just couldn't pull any smoke through them without growing new tonsils.
Vitamin N - about medium.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jericho Hill corona


----------



## a2dogs

My Father La Duena

First one of these. Really good, I will definitely be buying some more of these. :smile:


----------



## Billb1960

Good Morning!

ETA: I just have to say this Graycliff G2 Maduro paired with a cup of dark roast Sumatra with a little cream made for 1 hell of an enjoyable morning on the porch.


----------



## Shaun

Saturday morning smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

Really yellow cello, I think this one had some age on it -


----------



## Drez_

Haven't lit anything up yet, but thinking this is my plan for the day:










Tomorrow....Tatuaje 10th Belle Encre and Padron '26 to celebrate my birthday. Will have new pictures then


----------



## jusphil85

Illusione Rothschilde. Awesome little smokes!


----------



## DogRockets

Just had a fine Ave Maria Reconquista on this amazing fall day in Upstate Indiana. It was a fine smoke!


----------



## DbeatDano

Herrera Esteli Norteno Lancero boxpress. It was delicious.


----------



## jusphil85

DbeatDano said:


> Herrera Esteli Norteno Lancero boxpress. It was delicious.


That looks amazing! How is it?


----------



## Drez_

jusphil85 said:


> That looks amazing! How is it?


He said it was delicious. :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## brimy623

This turned out fairly good with a years rest!
Not getting into any bidding wars or searching high & low, but if the price is right I'll grab some more and forget about them for a while.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Saison robusto. Always a good bet. T.
View attachment 88447


----------



## TCBSmokes

a2dogs said:


> My Father La Duena
> 
> First one of these. Really good, I will definitely be buying some more of these. :smile:


Nice. I like those too.


----------



## copper0426

[/URLMy Saturday afternoon begins. Worked my detail at a temple. Been doin it for years but with all the current madness, I was on a much higher alert. Anyway time to relax a little.


----------



## D307P

This is really really good......


----------



## cakeanddottle

D307P said:


> This is really really good......


It better be at that price!


----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


> This turned out fairly good with a years rest!
> Not getting into any bidding wars or searching high & low, but if the price is right I'll grab some more and forget about them for a while.


I still have never found a PDR I have liked and not pitched half way through. Havent had this one yet


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> This is really really good......


Define really good?

Outlaw had them at $17.50 and I teared a little as I walked away


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> I still have never found a PDR I have liked and not pitched half way through. Havent had this one yet


This was one of my 1st purchases when I started storing sticks last year. Wasn't thrilled with the 1st few either but didn't chuck them either! And now that I've been in the game a short while & am learning that some benefit from some rest or aging after acclimation (and that maduros need more than a natural wrapper), it's definitely gotten better.


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> This was one of my 1st purchases when I started storing sticks last year. Wasn't thrilled with the 1st few either but didn't chuck them either! And now that I've beenin the game a short while & am learning that some benefit from some rest or aging after acclimation (and that maduros need more than a natural wrapper), it's definitely gotten better.


The A. Flores sticks are ok, but the rest were a wash for me.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> The A. Flores sticks are ok, but the rest were a wash for me.


These are the only PDR's that I remember having.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> This turned out fairly good with a years rest!
> Not getting into any bidding wars or searching high & low, but if the price is right I'll grab some more and forget about them for a while.


I think that's a pretty good assessment. I've been trying some that I got off cbid about a year and a half ago, and they've been solid. I liked the Capa Oscuro in lancero pretty well, looked like the same bands as yours, just red instead of black.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I think that's a pretty good assessment. I've been trying some that I got off cbid about a year and a half ago, and they've been solid. I liked the Capa Oscuro in lancero pretty well, looked like the same bands as yours, just red instead of black.


I saw those!
But I started out as a Maduro "whore". Still like my maduros, but have learned a lot & am growing a wide range taste-wise.
I like the Partagas extra Oscuro (silver & purple band).

I may burn one of those lances that you sent me in a little while. Which do you recommend I try 1st?


----------



## D307P

defetis said:


> Define really good?
> 
> Outlaw had them at $17.50 and I teared a little as I walked away


$12.80 plus 6 % PA sales tax at our local B&M. Has Opus flavors, at least to my taste;


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Arturo Fuente Short Story


----------



## Heath

all this chatter about DE had to smoke a t52 toro


----------



## brimy623

Heath said:


> all this chatter about DE had to smoke a t52 toro


Awesome stick!!
I have to get some more.


----------



## Merovius

Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 4 Oscuro



Was kind of hoping this wouldn't be a winner with its high price tag & increasing rarity. No such luck, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nirvana Cameroon Selection


----------



## imported_mark_j

Smoked my first Buenaventura. Excellent.


----------



## royphotog

A montecristo classic series Churchill. So far, very mild.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I saw those!
> But I started out as a Maduro "whore". Still like my maduros, but have learned a lot & am growing a wide range taste-wise.
> I like the Partagas extra Oscuro (silver & purple band).
> 
> I may burn one of those lances that you sent me in a little while. Which do you recommend I try 1st?


I'd do the Daruma, easily. That's one of my favorite cigars, and it's been sitting at least a year waiting for the flame.


----------



## Billb1960

Just finished another MOW Ruination Belicoso. Man these are good smokes.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

liga privada no. 9 belicoso


----------



## cigarpainter

Dale Jr. 88 (Teds Cigars). Had it sitting in the humi for a couple years. Not bad, not great either.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Hatuey and loven it!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## dotsamantha

H. Uppman 1844 Reserve tonight. Smooth. I am very happy with this one.


----------



## Heath

good morning stick with folgers custom roast


----------



## Heath

yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Tgs679

a Tat Black CG


----------



## B-daddy

Live these ugly little bastards.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Live these ugly little bastards.


What is it B?!


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> What is it B?!


Finks Havana Blend. The gimmick is that it has pre embargo Cuban tobacco rolled into it but they're just a tasty cheap smoke. It's got an unusual flavor profile that I can't really find in another stick. Anyway, I really like them. A couple guys on here were all about them a while back and it piqued my curiosity. I've kept them stocked since.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Finks Havana Blend. The gimmick is that it has pre embargo Cuban tobacco rolled into it but they're just a tasty cheap smoke. It's got an unusual flavor profile that I can't really find in another stick. Anyway, I really like them. A couple guys on here were all about them a while back and it piqued my curiosity. I've kept them stocked since.


Sounds interesting.
Maybe that pre-embargo tobacco is providing the unique flavor?!
Gonna look them up. Thx.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Sounds interesting.
> Maybe that pre-embargo tobacco is providing the unique flavor?!
> Gonna look them up. Thx.


Maybe. I can't imagine they include much. They've been pulling from the same preembargo lot for the last 50 years. PM me brother and they'll be a few on your doorstep by the end of the week.


----------



## Heath

ramon bueso odysey


----------



## droy1958

Heath said:


> ramon bueso odysey


I really like the Ramon Bueso Genesis, but never tried the Odysey. If you've tried them both, which do you prefer?


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## droy1958

Oliva Legends


----------



## Heath

they are very different. for the money these can't be beat. the odyessey is a good conn. wrapper stick creamy sweet tobacco, light nutty typical conn. stick. the genesis on the other hand good well baalanced maduro. niether are anything to write home to mom about but just good solid sticks. no complaints. simple easy flavors just good try the odyessey great sunday morning smoke.


droy1958 said:


> I really like the Ramon Bueso Genesis, but never tried the Odysey. If you've tried them both, which do you prefer?


----------



## droy1958

Heath said:


> they are very different. for the money these can't be beat. the odyessey is a good conn. wrapper stick creamy sweet tobacco, light nutty typical conn. stick. the genesis on the other hand good well baalanced maduro. niether are anything to write home to mom about but just good solid sticks. no complaints. simple easy flavors just good try the odyessey great sunday morning smoke.


Thanks....I may have written mama about the Genesis robusto. They were OK at first, but after a few months rest, they really stood out to me. I also have some of the gordos I'm letting rest...Best, David


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Cardinal




----------



## D307P

5 of us got together at B&M to smoke the new Monster Jekyll.


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje TAA 2014. Pretty good.


----------



## Auburnguy

Ave Maria Holy Grail. Good experience.


----------



## droy1958

La Duena #5 Robusto...


----------



## Work4Play

Cracked the box open for the first one...


----------



## droy1958

Fallen Angel Robusto...


----------



## DogRockets

On a great day to be a Bengals fan I smoked a Star Insignia by Alec Bradley. An excellent maduro.


----------



## zabhatton

And the verdict?



D307P said:


> 5 of us got together at B&M to smoke the new Monster Jekyll.


----------



## Shaun

Round 2:


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

zabhatton said:


> And the verdict?


Two of the guys are huge Tatuaje smokers and both said if it was a blind taste test, no one would ever think it was a Tat. Had none of the usual flavors of a Tatuaje. Started off mild and in 2nd 3rd there was flavors of mint. Kind of like the after taste of a peppermint patty. Last third the mint left and had like a nut flavor. Very good cigar. All had perfect burn with no burn or wrapper problems.


----------



## BlueDevil07

7-20-4 churchill


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## zabhatton

DO you think it's worth the admission ticket?



D307P said:


> Two of the guys are huge Tatuaje smokers and both said if it was a blind taste test, no one would ever think it was a Tat. Had none of the usual flavors of a Tatuaje. Started off mild and in 2nd 3rd there was flavors of mint. Kind of like the after taste of a peppermint patty. Last third the mint left and had like a nut flavor. Very good cigar. All had perfect burn with no burn or wrapper problems.


----------



## D307P

zabhatton said:


> DO you think it's worth the admission ticket?


I think if you can find a box, grab them. It was a good smoke and I kept 5 (now 4) but won't seek out more. B&M got 10 boxes which sold out in a little over a hour. Too many good sticks getting released around now.


----------



## D307P

Aged Partagas 1845 gifted from a friend and Ron Zacapa 23 rum


----------



## TCBSmokes

AF short story. Good stuff. ATTACH=CONFIG]88472[/ATTACH]


----------



## TCBSmokes

droy1958 said:


> Oliva Legends


That's new. How was it? Thanks. T.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> That's new. How was it? Thanks. T.


I was disappointed ROTT. I was going to buy some Oliva Master Blend 3, and CI had a special where I could buy this box of Legends for $70.00 and get 10 MB 3's for $10.00 more so it was cheaper to go this way then to just buy 10 of the MB 3 alone. The Legends are getting MUCH better after 3 or 4 weeks rest. They have a creamy coffee wood\cedar taste to me. Little white pepper on the retrohale. All in all, not a bad smoke that I believe will be a solid smoke with a little time. Not to mention a great deal from CI, as the MB 3 were around $10.00 a stick ordered in five packs...


----------



## Kasanova King

Man O' War


----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin Gordo....


----------



## thechasm442

...edit... Deleted picture. Please remove post.


----------



## Ribeater

af short story looked like dark chochlate


----------



## Shaun

Last round. Diesel Hair of the Dog.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## usafvetwife

Getting ready to smoke a gunslinger unforgiven with my hubby.


----------



## Cool Breeze

AF 8-5-8 maduro for me.
Man I love these things.


----------



## usafvet509

Gunslinger Unforgiven robusto... Not bad, a medium w notes of cedar, toaat, pepper and... vanilla?!


----------



## usafvet509

Gunslinger Unforgiven robusto... Not bad, a medium w notes of cedar, toast, pepper and... vanilla?!


----------



## Kasanova King

Palo Prieto


----------



## Bowtech4ever

A Recluse Draconian......best I've had so far. Granted I'm new to the world of great cigars, but out of all I've enjoyed so far it was the best by a long shot. Bought Friday, saved until Sunday afternoon, and it didn't disappoint. Very smooth and bold. I'm sure there are much better to come, but would confidently recommend it to any noob who loves full flavor to add it to their "to smoke" list.


----------



## TCBSmokes

droy1958 said:


> I was disappointed ROTT. I was going to buy some Oliva Master Blend 3, and CI had a special where I could buy this box of Legends for $70.00 and get 10 MB 3's for $10.00 more so it was cheaper to go this way then to just buy 10 of the MB 3 alone. The Legends are getting MUCH better after 3 or 4 weeks rest. They have a creamy coffee wood\cedar taste to me. Little white pepper on the retrohale. All in all, not a bad smoke that I believe will be a solid smoke with a little time. Not to mention a great deal from CI, as the MB 3 were around $10.00 a stick ordered in five packs...


Thanks for the info, sounds good. I will try one sometime. CI has a Legends Sampler (1 of each) that looks interesting, too. So many smokes, so little time. Lol. Thanks. T.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Putting the "eh" in "meh"


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds good. I will try one sometime. CI has a Legends Sampler (1 of each) that looks interesting, too. So many smokes, so little time. Lol. Thanks. T.


You bet Tom...If you try the Pepin, let me know what you think....


----------



## Geobain

thechasm442 said:


> Good cigar...better beer.


MUWAT is one of my favorites. Just got a new shipment of them yesterday!


----------



## Geobain

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## capnpfff-cl

Ave Maria Holy Grail. (Salomon)


----------



## fattaman

Some weekend smokes.










Perdomo mistakes Cameroon


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## greige matter

AF 858 maduro. Love both the natural and Maduro. Have to try the Sungrown.


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## Kasanova King

MOW Virtue....nice morning smoke on my first day of vacation....


----------



## droy1958

Liga IV.....


----------



## imported_mark_j

cakeanddottle said:


> Petite Cabaiguan


Good cigar


----------



## cakeanddottle

mark_j said:


> Good cigar


indeed, a morning coffee favorite


----------



## imported_mark_j

cakeanddottle said:


> indeed, a morning coffee favorite


Yeah, I don't think Cabaiguan gets enough play in the cigar press or forum chatter. Not sure why. Pete Johnson pedigree, etc. I think maybe they are a little more expensive than they need to be......but I smoke LP's too so I know something about that lol.


----------



## Popsrcr

CiGwar. Its a local thing. Noob so any further comments are questionable. Seemed like maybe it needs some time.


----------



## brimy623

@Cardinal much thanks!
This was an enjoyable smoke. Maybe changed my mind about lances.
I've had the Daruma Cabron (5X60) and thoroughly enjoyed them.
the lances flavor seemed a little more intense.







Let's see how the others fair.


----------



## droy1958

My first Perdomo Habano CT
Thank you @Work4Play

URL=http://s747.photobucket.com/user/droy1958/media/DSC01404.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sweet tea, salty chips and a fine Zino Classic lancero. They have the thinnest wrappers I've ever seen and are susceptible to cracking but are still a good smoke. T.
View attachment 88494
View attachment 88493


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> @Cardinal much thanks!This was an enjoyable smoke. Maybe changed my mind about lances.I've had the Daruma Cabron (5X60) and thoroughly enjoyed them.the lances flavor seemed a little more intense.Let's see how the others fair.


Awesome! Glad you liked it. Baby steps to lancero love! Haha


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Awesome! Glad you liked it. Baby steps to lancero love! Haha


LOL
Baby steps indeeed!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## a2dogs

Tabacos El Triunfador by Tatuaje


----------



## dcmain

This one but the wrapper at the foot exploded for about first half


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th


----------



## Goatmilk

LFD N.A.S.


----------



## Bruck

Just finished an RYO perfecto - maduro wrapped with a mix of various hispanic leaves for binder and filler.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Shaun

Trackmyer said:


>


Didn't know they did the Hair of the Dog in a Shorty. Looks terrific!


----------



## Merovius

York Peppermint Pattie


Interesting stick


----------



## Kasanova King

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> York Peppermint Pattie
> 
> 
> Interesting stick


Reminded me of the Rothchilde, flavor from beginning to end.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958

Thank you! Very nice smoke! @Cocker_dude


----------



## DogRockets

Just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel


----------



## Nicks85

Having a padron to finish off this crazy Monday. Also had a rocky & a CURIVARI and about 6 vodka sodas.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Esteban Carreras 187.


----------



## Kasanova King

Padron 3000 Maduro with a few years of age on it......just stupid.....just a bunch of stupid goodness..... Unbelievable.....










If you don't like Padron, maybe you should find a new hobby. Just sayin'.


----------



## thechasm442

Mmmm robusto. What a great cigar


----------



## thechasm442

Capping the night off with a corona viva.


----------



## Archun

Desiena 312 K-4


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## D307P

Crowned Heads Mason Dixon Project Nothern Edition


----------



## stogienoob75

First tried these when my local B&M got the Sancho tins of 3. This is the torito version, my first, of a bundle I just got.


----------



## TubaDawg

droy1958 said:


> Thank you! Very nice smoke! @Cocker_dude


*I really like the Oliva Serie G cigars. Glad you enjoyed the smoke too!*


----------



## TubaDawg

brimy623 said:


> Reminded me of the Rothchilde, flavor from beginning to end.


*Nice! Thanks for the information on the cigar. *


----------



## TubaDawg

stogienoob75 said:


> First tried these when my local B&M got the Sancho tins of 3. This is the torito version, my first, of a bundle I just got.


*I've had a few of the Casa Magna sticks. Really enjoyed the smoke. Thanks for posting!*


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## B-daddy

Quick smoke on my lunch break. Got a bundle of these. Each ones a little better than the last. Now they're up to a solid "meh."


----------



## Passprotection

B-daddy said:


> Quick smoke on my lunch break. Got a bundle of these. Each ones a little better than the last. Now they're up to a solid "meh."


In 2012 this cigar got me into the hobby when my son was born. I went to a local B&M and asked for a decent cigar to gift some friends and family, for my sons birth and he lead me to these. I still have 12 or so left and smoke one every year around his birthday. Not an agable cigar (wish they were JUL 12 CoRo's), but will do as they mean a lot to me. Enjoy it!


----------



## Tdogg41




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Crowned Heads Mason Dixon Project Nothern Edition


How was it?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> How was it?


I really like them but I'm a big fan of Connecticut Broadleaf Wrappers. I still think the Las Calaveras is the best release from Crowned Heads. I'd rank this 2nd place. I think you'd like it cause we like the same types.


----------



## Tdogg41

Oh. And this.....









OR Pepin JJ Maduro


----------



## Chad202

Feral Pig and a Curivari Buenaventura.


----------



## Tdogg41




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I really like them but I'm a big fan of Connecticut Broadleaf Wrappers. I still think the Las Calaveras is the best release from Crowned Heads. I'd rank this 2nd place. I think you'd like it cause we like the same types.


:thumb:
Yessir, we do seem to have a very similar palate!
That's why I'm always interested in your opinion of what you smoke/post! And appreciate the same.


----------



## momo439

7-20-4 Hustler


----------



## droy1958

TubaDawg said:


> *I really like the Oliva Serie G cigars. Glad you enjoyed the smoke too!*


I had one before, but don't remember it being as good as this one. Or maybe I had the O series torp. It's gets confusing at times....


----------



## TCBSmokes

I taste cinnamon which is nice. T.
View attachment 88512


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> Mmmm robusto. What a great cigar


Yes, sir! That's a top 3 fav I have of any quantity, LADC and AF Short Story being the other two. T.


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Crowned Heads Mason Dixon Project Nothern Edition


The dog approves


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Churchill by the fire, in what portends to be the last warm night of the year.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46 and a new bottle of Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## DogRockets

I had a MUWAT Bait Fish from my noobie exchange with @WNYTony. It was a great 30 minute smoke. I will be adding that to my rotation, especially as winter gets near. Thanks!!


----------



## Calikind




----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Anejo 46 and a new bottle of Ron Zacapa 23


Grab tight on to that cigar and rum. I think someone is doggin' ya'...


----------



## Cool Breeze

On my balcony now with a Nica Rustica about to work on a 10 page mid term paper for my Domestic Violence class.
I figure it will pass an hour and a half in a good way.


----------



## [OT] Loki

RomaCraft Intemperance "Little Bitch"


----------



## brimy623

On a beautiful night in NYC...


----------



## droy1958

A My Father Le Bijou with some more Sailor Jerry rum. Jerry is starting to rock the boat....


----------



## jp1979

First smoke in 9 days. Epc la historia


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje 7th capa especial


----------



## Heath

its been a wild and crazy couple weeks and it continued today. smoke a couple don pepin garcia blue demitasse while on the run today.


----------



## HardHeaded

Ave Maria Knights Templar thats been hanging around for a year. Nice stick.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Toro...


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Geobain

Don Pepin Garcia


----------



## maxwell62

Earlier today a my Father Antiquedad Corona Grande.
Now just set fire to a Paul Stulac Angel, getting to like these more 'n more.


----------



## WNYTony

DogRockets said:


> I had a MUWAT Bait Fish from my noobie exchange with @WNYTony. It was a great 30 minute smoke. I will be adding that to my rotation, especially as winter gets near. Thanks!!


Glad to hear you liked it Jeremy - those are great for the car, especially in the winter months.
I fired that SRT you sent me that your buddy makes. That was pretty tasty. I was expecting it to be strong and knock me on my ass but it was a nice mellow stick.
I'd bu some of those - especially if it's available in a smaller ring. Let me know when he's up and running will ya


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Opus X Double Corona


----------



## cricken

First ever Padron, 3000 Maduro ROTT thanks to the bnb groupon. Still a newb developing my palate but I enjoyed it


----------



## Shemp75

pretty damn good


----------



## DogRockets

WNYTony said:


> Glad to hear you liked it Jeremy - those are great for the car, especially in the winter months.
> I fired that SRT you sent me that your buddy makes. That was pretty tasty. I was expecting it to be strong and knock me on my ass but it was a nice mellow stick.
> I'd bu some of those - especially if it's available in a smaller ring. Let me know when he's up and running will ya


I will absolutely let you know. I'm trying to get my hands on some more samples and want to send you more in his line for you to try out.


----------



## D307P




----------



## burntfoot

I am a noob so I stated off with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label ... solid start to the hobby


----------



## Btubes18

burntfoot said:


> I am a noob so I stated off with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label ... solid start to the hobby


Not a bad start - Welcome to Puff!


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## TubaDawg

burntfoot said:


> I am a noob so I stated off with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label ... solid start to the hobby


*
Nice smoke! Excellent start to anyone's day.*


----------



## droy1958

It looks like we're going to get a heavy frost/light freeze this weekend. I've been out picking peppers, tomatoes and hot peppers and started up a big pot of venison chili and a MOW Virtue. Thanks for the smoke Steve!


----------



## TCBSmokes

burntfoot said:


> I am a noob so I stated off with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label ... solid start to the hobby


Welcome, burntfoot. I like the name. T.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Smoking a tasty Ave Maria Immaculata.


----------



## TCBSmokes

VS Primeros Tabacos. Good for ditch diggin'.
View attachment 88530


----------



## Work4Play




----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> VS Primeros Tabacos. Good for ditch diggin'.
> View attachment 88530


I didn't realize how literal you were being until I saw the picture....
Smoking a Sosa robusto...


----------



## Auburnguy

Cohiba Red Dot Churchill. I don't see what all the fuss is about yet. So far it is not that bad. Only 1" into it. Easy draw, no massive bold flavors yet. Going well with my cup of coffee.


----------



## Old Smokey

Illusion CG4 waiting for the start of Game 7. GO Royals!!!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## Tdogg41

Macanudo estate reserve Jamaica LE robusto. Didn't care for it. Had to put it out about halfway through.


----------



## Old Smokey

Work4Play said:


>


Ryan, how old is your Opus?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje La Riqueza lancero


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Sprouthog

Origen Lancero


----------



## TCBSmokes

droy1958 said:


> I didn't realize how literal you were being until I saw the picture....
> Smoking a Sosa robusto...


Lol, yeah, 60' worth. Can't wait 'til I get it filled back in. How was the Sosa? I've never had one myself. Thanks. T.


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> Lol, yeah, 60' worth. Can't wait 'til I get it filled back in. How was the Sosa? I've never had one myself. Thanks. T.


As crazy as it sounds, it reminded me of the Tatuaje Reserva Miami 10 yr. Cojonu that I had last week. It had that subtle sweet syrup taste that I really liked in the Tat. I got this Sosa in a sampler and it's been sitting for awhile. I ordered a bundle of them today for $41.00 and got a Xikar lighter in the deal from CI. I'll let them sit and see if I was crazy or not.....


----------



## Will46r

Long day in the shop... Nicaraguan 90+ Second to start the day, Flor de Olivia Maduro torpedo, ending ny day with a Rocky Patel Sun Grown.


----------



## Shaun

Celebrated Tatuaje Tuesday last night with this Miami Especiales.


----------



## dcmain

this little guy. it was pleasant enough with the Cameroon wrapper. a little harsh at the end.


----------



## Shaun

Brought a couple of smaller sticks down to my "private smoking lounge" to watch the World Series game tonight (great game!). The first was an "unmentionable". Good enough smoke. The second is this My Father Le Bijou 1922. And it blew the "unmentionable" away. These are just great little smokes!


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Brought a couple of smaller sticks down to my "private smoking lounge" to watch the World Series game tonight (great game!). The first was an "unmentionable". Good enough smoke. The second is this My Father Le Bijou 1922. And it blew the "unmentionable" away. These are just great little smokes!


Great smoke! Had one last night....


----------



## Billb1960

Celebrating the Giant's win with a MOW Ruination Belicoso! #gogiants


----------



## droy1958

Celebrating the dang Royal's almost great season with a La Reloba Sumatra. Now on to The OKC Thunder's opener on DVR.....


----------



## SmokinSpider

Foundry Carbon,


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Esteban Carreras 5150.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

CAO's new Amazon Basin with that rope cigar band. It appeared to have a tad of a scent of maple and raisin flavoring, although not enough to be classed as a flavored cigar. Pretty nice and with a bit of a bite, but still smoked nice and smooth.


----------



## Work4Play

Old Smokey said:


> Ryan, how old is your Opus?


Supposedly it was from 2007. It was pretty awesome no matter what year it was from.


----------



## iatrestman

MOW Puro Authentico (great cigar) and I tried to slim down my Gurkha stash that I have from my early days by smoking half a Fury Gran Torpedo.... Wasn't TERRIBLE lol


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## jusphil85

Aquitaine Mode 5


----------



## Passprotection

THIN wrapper but good cigar for sure!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Damselnotindistress said:


> CAO's new Amazon Basin with that rope cigar band. It appeared to have a tad of a scent of maple and raisin flavoring, although not enough to be classed as a flavored cigar. Pretty nice and with a bit of a bite, but still smoked nice and smooth.


Sounds interesting, Janet- I like a number of CAOs.


----------



## Kasanova King

On vacation, visiting family in PA so brought out some special occasion smokes last night....Padron 1964's for my brother in law and myself and a Padron 1926 for my dad...good times.










Enjoying a beautiful fall day today with a MOW....


----------



## droy1958

This is nice. My first. Thank you Steve, and thank you Ryan for sending me a maduro one also!


----------



## B-daddy

Been smoking cheapies all week and none have been half bad. Wrappers cracking on this Schizo a bit but flavor is right on point.


----------



## Heath

real decent smoke while on the run


----------



## DogRockets

Had an Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo. A nice, smooth smoke. Will be ordering some again sometime.


----------



## droy1958

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

Cool night, warm cigar. AF Short Story.
View attachment 88545


----------



## Sigaar

Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural in celebration of my 100th post


----------



## Bruck

A Brohiba (RYO)










This one has an Ecuador shade wrapper, Burley "one-sucker" binder, and the filler has a mix of Hispanic leaves plus one of burley.

The burley leaves are from an independent grower in KY that I met on the Fair Trade Tobacco site (forum for growers and cigar rollers, among other topics). "One Sucker" is his name for a burley that is strong flavorwise and leathery when moist, so is ideal for a binder leaf.


----------



## droy1958

Sigaar said:


> Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural in celebration of my 100th post
> View attachment 51005


Congrats!...


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje belle encre reserva


----------



## djsmiles

jusphil85 said:


> View attachment 51006
> 
> Tatuaje belle encre reserva


Wish I could find more of these.


----------



## Ribeater

the little gem is sexy looking !


----------



## Ribeater

la aurora cameroon # 2 tubo


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## zabhatton

Bruck said:


> A Brohiba (RYO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has an Ecuador shade wrapper, Burley "one-sucker" binder, and the filler has a mix of Hispanic leaves plus one of burley.
> 
> The burley leaves are from an independent grower in KY that I met on the Fair Trade Tobacco site (forum for growers and cigar rollers, among other topics). "One Sucker" is his name for a burley that is strong flavorwise and leathery when moist, so is ideal for a binder leaf.


Can you compare this to any production cigar? Not in terms of flavor or anything like that, but in terms of quality of smoke.


----------



## Merovius

Broken Sword courtesy of @Cardinal 
Followed by a 2012 Mystery BP which is smoking excellent. 

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Bruck

zabhatton said:


> Can you compare this to any production cigar? Not in terms of flavor or anything like that, but in terms of quality of smoke.


Right, I wouldn't compare my sticks to commercial ones in terms of flavor profiles bcs (1) they're very different in general, and (2) my consistency also isn't anywhere near that of a mass-produced brand. In terms of strength, build, burn, draw, ash integrity, and smoke output, my better ones are right up there with the pros, but also in this area I lack the consistency of a Cuban torcedor. As for aesthetics, I make a lot of ugly cigars and a few good looking ones, but even my best ones wouldn't pass inspection at a production facility. (and it takes me about 10x as long to roll a cigar as it does the experts in the videos)

The intangible variable is, when I reach for a cigar, do I go for an RYO or a commercial one? It's about 50/50.


----------



## Kasanova King

Don Pepin Garcia Blue


----------



## Passprotection

Asylum straight jacket - not good at all.


----------



## Billb1960

My old standby Gran Habano Corojo No 5 Imperiale. 6" of 60 RG goodness paired with a couple of fingers of Elijah Craig


----------



## dotsamantha

An Acid Atom Maduro tonight. I really really really liked it. Mild infusion, great smoke. Really good. The "sweetness" that I got from the wrapper when I lit it mellowed out early. I plan on buying a few for future enjoyment. It didn't feel like what I had built up in my mind to expect from an infused stick.


----------



## brimy623

Finally got around to it this morning...



Mild, nice flavor, good room note, good burn (got a little wavy but straightened out on its own).
Courtesy of @B-daddy. Thx Brian.


----------



## DogRockets

Had a Sam Leccia White Corona. Check out that ash - it never broke the entire time! What a well constructed smoke.


----------



## Kasanova King

Finishing off a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet (AJ Fernandez Version).


----------



## fattaman

I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## zabhatton

Bruck said:


> Right, I wouldn't compare my sticks to commercial ones in terms of flavor profiles bcs (1) they're very different in general, and (2) my consistency also isn't anywhere near that of a mass-produced brand. In terms of strength, build, burn, draw, ash integrity, and smoke output, my better ones are right up there with the pros, but also in this area I lack the consistency of a Cuban torcedor. As for aesthetics, I make a lot of ugly cigars and a few good looking ones, but even my best ones wouldn't pass inspection at a production facility. (and it takes me about 10x as long to roll a cigar as it does the experts in the videos)
> 
> The intangible variable is, when I reach for a cigar, do I go for an RYO or a commercial one? It's about 50/50.


Yah, I figured it was like homemade wine vs manufacturer. Although it must give you a whole new set of experiences.


----------



## jpalamar

Last night...

Drive to work


----------



## MDSPHOTO

jpalamar said:


> Drive to work


Hell, if that's your drive to work cigar I can't wait to see what your smoking on special occasions!


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Finally got around to it this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Mild, nice flavor, good room note, good burn (got a little wavy but straightened out on its own).
> Courtesy of @B-daddy. Thx Brian.


Hope more treats than tricks. They've got something to them that I keep coming back for. I agree about the room note. Maybe this has something to do with it. I'm bolting out of work early for tricks and treats (scotch). I'll be relaxing with a stick myself in a bit. Enjoy, friend.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Gunther7912

My smoke today was a Heisenberg. I sure do like these! Almost time for another box


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Double Perfecto


----------



## buhi

La Gloria Cubana Serie R -robusto - just ashed


----------



## A.McSmoke

San Lotano Bull for post work. Now gotta find something to light up while passing out candy on the front porch. Maybe the smoke will help the candy last longer.


----------



## D307P




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Happy Halloween


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a Viaje Holiday Blend


----------



## Heath

mag 44r


----------



## Nature

Going with a Halloween theme,
The _*BAT*_
Murcielago

Pretty tasty with a couple years&#8230;


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Savinelli R&R serie Y....


----------



## Billb1960

Hair of the Dog


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## Old Smokey

Optus X Angels Share Robusto. These are incredible cigars.


----------



## Kasanova King

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Maduro


----------



## Ribeater

A nice Cain F Lancerro and a double rum and coke .


----------



## Shaun

Picked up a fantastic 10-stick (which turned out to be 11) sampler from @Btubes18 and it was delivered tonight. The sampler included this Tatuaje Little Monster and since it's Halloween night, figured I had to (HAD TO!) smoke this one. Freakin' great smoke!

@;

Edit: P.S. The rest of the sampler was comprised of great sticks that were either already on my "favorites" list, or were lingering on my "must try" list. If you see Brad offering up samplers, jump on it!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

As the witching hour approaches, I figured I should take some precautions.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Joya Red, robusto. Very, very good and nice smoke!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Like others on here, trying to go with the Halloween theme. I'm currently smoking a Tatuaje Pudgy Jason.


----------



## DbeatDano

Diesel UHC


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Tabacos el Triunfador lancero


----------



## Cardinal

My first Melanio Maduro, and it was one of the best tasting cigars I've smoked lately.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Gurkha Centenary Blend aka "Blue Steel" torpedo. Tough draw (due to high 68 rh?), otherwise a good smoke with flavors of plum and leather.
View attachment 88580


----------



## x man

I picked a box of Tat Cabaiguan Guapos Maduro 46 from 2011 recently.
They taste like good espresso coffee, so I smoked one yesterday, again.
Gave a few away, still have maybe 13. Only 20 in those boxes to start with.:smoke2:


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje Pudgy Chuck.


----------



## jpalamar

Another rainy day at CI


----------



## Kasanova King

Finishing off an AJ Fernandez San Lontano Maduro.


----------



## jp1979

Yesterday while golfing I smoked a LP no.9 that I found in my golf bag... no clue how long it has been in there but it burned perfectly and tasted fine.. lol


----------



## jpalamar

jp1979 said:


> Yesterday while golfing I smoked a LP no.9 that I found in my golf bag... no clue how long it has been in there but it burned perfectly and tasted fine.. lol


Sounds like the french fry I found while cleaning my car.


----------



## jp1979

jpalamar said:


> Sounds like the french fry I found while cleaning my car.


There were 2 more in the bag. A Padilla 1932 and a HUPC (I know that hasn't been in there long, I got that one early this month.)


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Short Story


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Apologize about the large pic, what is the ideal pic size for this forum?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## eagle79

Perdomo champagne 10th anniversary


----------



## pdq_wizzard

A day late on this one, but better late than never


----------



## pdq_wizzard

A day late on this one, but better late than never


----------



## Ribeater

Don Carlos #4


----------



## Sprouthog

Cruzado


----------



## Shaun

Just nubbed one of my Liga Undercrown belicosos. This was my first box purchase.


----------



## LostMason

Rp Edge,,,,my wife got a nicotine high,,Hehe


----------



## Keeper01

Saturday night relaxation.


----------



## Auburnguy

CAO America with Dog Rockets and some of his family. I think his BIL might be joining the Puff forum soon.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

38 degrees tonight. Thank you Mr. Padron for these little guys.


----------



## Will46r

A. Turrent Puro Corojo... first time trying this cigar, damn fine stick and I will be buying more.


----------



## B-daddy

Davidoff Old Virginia Tobacco Company 20 Year SE. Very good. Not $20 good but good.


----------



## DbeatDano

It's an Undercrown kinda night I guess.


----------



## WNYTony

A Poinar Del Rio Lancero sent to my by @ShaneG
Pretty good smoke and I am digging the Lanceros the more I try them


----------



## thechasm442

After I tossed both an oliva o perfecto and a best seller due to severe plugging I wasn't even sure if I wanted a smoke. I went ahead and lit up my favorite and suddenly things are all good:ss


----------



## DogRockets

Had a Man O' War Phalanx last night. I can't get enough of those right now.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Jordan23

Quesda Espana Corona. Wonderful smoke.


----------



## DbeatDano

My favorite short smoke. Tat petite cazadores


----------



## Cardinal

CroMagnon -


----------



## HIM

Gotta smoke one of these today if you've got em....

View attachment 88597


----------



## brimy623

While my Cowboys do battle...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Bowtech4ever




----------



## jusphil85

Aquintane Mode 5


----------



## Shaun

Brought a couple of stogies down to the "private smoking lounge" to watch the Vikings battle to a victory.

Fist half:



Second half:



I had never tried the Illusione Rothchildes before this. I got this one in the sampler I bought from a BOTL. I really liked it! Plan on picking up some more at some point.


----------



## drd77




----------



## Chad202

Blessed Leaf Kairos and then a le bijou 1922. The le bijou ;Great, the Kairos;Not so much


----------



## D307P




----------



## gtechva

Chad202 said:


> Blessed Leaf Kairos and then a le bijou 1922. The le bijou ;Great, the Kairos;Not so much


I saw those Blessed Leaf Kairos online. How was it?


----------



## Heath

had a don pepin blue toro on the drive home from work.


----------



## Nuvolari

Box-pressed Ave Maria - great smoke, cool band


----------



## Chad202

gtechva said:


> I saw those Blessed Leaf Kairos online. How was it?


You get spice from the first quarter through about half of the smoke. Then it gives way to a smooth creaminess;nuttiness. BUT . it became one dimensional after that despite giving off LOADS of smoke and decent aroma. Not a bad smoke . Perhaps needed more time or due 2 my personal preferences. Give it a go for sure.


----------



## Ribeater

JD Howard reserve churchhill that I've been eyeballin for weeks .Lighting it up as I type, if its like any of the other Crowned Heads stuff I'm in for quite a treat.


----------



## brimy623

About to set fire & make sure The King is Dead, is dead!
Thx Tim @Cardinal. This is my 1st Caldwell.


----------



## Merovius

46


----------



## Chad202

brimy623 said:


> About to set fire & make sure The King is Dead, is dead!
> Thx Tim @Cardinal. This is my 1st Caldwell.


Nice. On my list of sticks to try.


----------



## droy1958

Partagas 1845...


----------



## dcmain

Smoked this on the way home. The burn evened out and it was pleasant enough, had to round out the box press in the last 1/3rd to keep the draw open and prevent it from going out.


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night had my first Griffin's cigar. Was a double corona in natural. Very nice smooth smoke, I will buy a few more.


----------



## Sprouthog

Surrogates Satin Glove


----------



## tmoran

Sprouthog said:


> Surrogates Satin Glove


How do you like it? I just picked one up on at the recommendation of a B&M employee, even though the vitola is larger than I normally gravitate toward.


----------



## Old Smokey

La Duena Petite Lancero #7 . I bought this about a year ago and forgot about it until this evening while looking thru a singles box. I rarely can identify specific flavor, but occasionally it hits me out of the blue. 2 puffs near the end of the 2nd 3rd I tasted mint of all things.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

One of my go-to sticks, Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Blend.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> About to set fire & make sure The King is Dead, is dead!
> Thx Tim @Cardinal. This is my 1st Caldwell.


Hey Brian, hope you enjoy! It's definitely one of my favorite new cigars this year.


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> About to set fire & make sure The King is Dead, is dead!
> Thx Tim @Cardinal. This is my 1st Caldwell.


Some nice unique flavors!!!


----------



## brimy623

Double post


----------



## thechasm442

Don Carlos #4


----------



## Billb1960

MOW OCC


----------



## Sprouthog

tmoran said:


> How do you like it? I just picked one up on at the recommendation of a B&M employee, even though the vitola is larger than I normally gravitate toward.


Lots of flavor. Pepper, earth, sweetness and cocoa. Definitely worth a try. I prefer the tramp stamp but this was good.


----------



## thechasm442

Never had one of these before, been sitting on this for 6 months. I want a box.


----------



## KungFumeta

JDN Cabinetta Lancero N13









Somewhat uninspiring, but for 5€ its a good smoke.


----------



## tmoran

Sprouthog said:


> Lots of flavor. Pepper, earth, sweetness and cocoa. Definitely worth a try. I prefer the tramp stamp but this was good.


Thanks. I have tried the Skull Breaker and the Tramp Stamp. The Tramp Stamp was the hands down winner for me as well. He also told me the Satin Glove was a CT Broadleaf and when I looked it up it was a San Andres wrapper. I'm not a big fan of San Andres in general, but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## LewZephyr




----------



## Archun

LP N°9 Toro


----------



## jusphil85

Cabaiguan guapos


----------



## droy1958

Fallen Angel...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

Ashton VSG torpedo.


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> Never had one of these before, been sitting on this for 6 months. I want a box.


That's their strongest, I believe, and right up your alley. T.


----------



## Will46r

Just finished off a CAO Gold... nice stick.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cakeanddottle said:


>


Do you ever smoke any of your cigars or just let them pose for pictures above your humidor? :boink:


----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin....

URL=http://s747.photobucket.com/user/droy1958/media/DSC01446.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## cakeanddottle

MDSPHOTO said:


> Do you ever smoke any of your cigars or just let them pose for pictures above your humidor? :boink:


yeah but once I cut the cap and light it I don't want to be bothered with snapping photos and uploading and posting. Takes away from the cigar, so I do it prior to cutting.


----------



## D307P

Ashton Symmetry Toro


----------



## a2dogs

El Centurion by Don Pepín García Robusto. Sooooo good, smoked it right down to the last speck, (just about)


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras Toro


----------



## DogRockets

Lighting up a Man O' War Orange County Choppers cigar right now. Love these things.


----------



## Ribeater

CLE carenta 11/18 taste like an old school comacho


----------



## Nicks85

Fuente for me tonight


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6.6X54 Punch Uppercut.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 9 months. This cigar had this beautiful dark brown wrapper with prelight pepper aroma.:nod: After lighting this cigar I got a deep delicious mustiness (which I so enjoy), earthiness, pepper, spice with an oily taste; dang-it, I love the flavor profile of this smoke!:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent; the draw and burn was nearly perfect. I topped off this cigar with a large cup of hot coffee thereby resulting in a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## usafvet509

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970.... Very nice! This was recommended to me by somebody when I posted about taking a whoopin' from Diesel UHC. They said the Antano was a benchmark for strength. True, power in every puff, much more balanced though. Thanks, my forgotten-at-the-moment brother!


----------



## Passprotection

Thanks @Trackmyer

Edit: started off pretty bad - burnt leaves taste, but after the first 1/2" was great.


----------



## Trackmyer

Passprotection said:


> Thanks @Trackmyer
> 
> Edit: started off pretty bad - burnt leaves taste, but after the first 1/2" was great.


Sorry to hear that it started out like that. I've smoked about half the box and gave a bunch away. I haven't had any bad tastes yet. But I'm glad it finished better than it started for you.


----------



## RiGuy

Today I enjoyed a nice K.A. Kendall's 7-20-4 dogwalker, while sitting out at my spot. Watched the sun set over a field of snow and pine trees, what a beautiful view.


----------



## NemeKriss

cao osa sol and a La Flor Dominicana double ligero chisel, still not sure what to think of the chisel tip


----------



## Passprotection

Trackmyer said:


> Sorry to hear that it started out like that. I've smoked about half the box and gave a bunch away. I haven't had any bad tastes yet. But I'm glad it finished better than it started for you.


Did intend to sound like that... it developed nicely. If you mailed me more, I wouldn't send them back!!


----------



## droy1958

Diesel Unlimited...


----------



## Trackmyer

Passprotection said:


> Did intend to sound like that... it developed nicely. If you mailed me more, I wouldn't send them back!!


No worries bud, wasnt taken as insult. Just mentioning I havent had anything but good results with the ones Ive smoked so far. But odds are I will have a dud at some point. I think any of us who have smoked long enough encounter a dud in a line we have nothing but good results with.


----------



## Heath

don pepin el centurion rubusto. I really dig this stick


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje Pudgy wolf


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Crowned Heads Headley Grange. This was my first one, and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Drinking a Coke, watching Death Note, smoking a


----------



## brimy623

It's been sitting about a year! Let's see if it's any different...


----------



## Shaun

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Keeper01




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Watching the returns


----------



## TCBSmokes

A passerby gave me a little extra work. Nothing to do but light a stogie and set to work making it right. T.
View attachment 88638
View attachment 88637
View attachment 88636


----------



## Will46r

Just finished a Omar Ortez Original Robusto... nice, supposed to be a "full" but seemed like a really tasty medium to my unrefined palette.


----------



## TCBSmokes

So, I went around the corner to check on the progress of my newly planted grass seed only to find... This. Nothing to do but light a stogie and set to work making it right. Two steps forward, one step back.T.
View attachment 88638
View attachment 88637
View attachment 88636


----------



## brownpeter335

My today's smoke is Corojo Gran Robusto. After a long days I will smoke it.


----------



## cricken

AF Short Story, just can't go wrong with these little guys


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Orange County Choppers


----------



## Gordo1473

Don Carlos


----------



## Gunther7912

Olivia Connecticut toro on the golf course for me today.


----------



## TCBSmokes

FG Fusion torpedo. Medium in body and not bad after a year's rest.
View attachment 88657


----------



## Kasanova King

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## Heath

MOW orange county chopper about 5 months of slumber in the humi. this was actually a pretty good smoke. box worthy I dont know but really solid.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Will46r

RP and I in the shop.... :smash:


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cusano 18 Corojo. Solid cigar overall


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## dcmain

Burned this down at noontime. Wonky burn I had to touch up twice and had a hard "lance" of unburned filler in the center for about 1/3 of the smoke. Flavor was good though. Smooth and cedary. 


Then got these in the mail at lunch. (Thanks for the tip on these from Tobias Lutz). This guy was great ROTT with mild cedar and mocha flavors that remained consistent right to the nub. The best $2.20 cigar I've had.


----------



## Auburnguy

One of the best cigars I have had in my 2 months of experience.


----------



## Shemp75

Secret Sauce


----------



## eagle79

Ashton Symmetry


----------



## brimy623

What's become an "old faithful"...



Really nice flavor. I have to make sure I keep some of these at all times!


----------



## momo439

Short Story Maduro... meh... will stick to the natural


----------



## Sprouthog

Caldwell The King is Dead The Last Payday Toro


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Hair of the Dog, Rabid Figurado. I really love this blend. Especially for the price!


----------



## Billb1960

And the award for largest band goes to...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Tatuaje Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## NemeKriss

La Aroma De Cuba EE great coffee and chocolate notes


----------



## fattaman

A cheapy for today. Has improved with 6 months rest.


----------



## DbeatDano

Ave Maria Immaculeta


----------



## Heath

this was a real enjoyable smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Imo, Connecticut wrappers can make large vitolas look and feel quite elegant and this one smoked very well, too. San Lotano CT churchill, mild-medium with notes of cream.
View attachment 88665


----------



## TCBSmokes

Shemp75 said:


> Secret Sauce


That's a helluva nice pic. Almost tried to light my camera phone.


----------



## Geobain

Was in Nashville over the weekend and stopped by a local shop to pick up a few stogies to try. They had Viaje Full Moons for Halloween so I grabbed one. This is one smooth tasting cigar.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Chad202

One of the best cigars I have had in my 2 months of experience.[/QUOTE]
@Auburnguy 
Im going on 7 months now and i agree. Great cigar.


----------



## droy1958

AF Short Story and 8 5 8...


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## pdq_wizzard

I hope this gets better.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

double tap


----------



## Bruck

Having a little RYO - Ecuador maduro wrapper, KY burley binder, filler is KY burley plus various Hispanic leaves


----------



## Keeper01

My first time smoking a Sosa. It's pretty mild, but flavorful.


----------



## Billb1960

I know these haven't gotten great reviews here but I found this cigar very enjoyable. Not tremendously complex but good AJ Fernandez flavor from start to finish. It was definitely an hour and a half of relaxing smoking pleasure. Slightly sweet long finish that didn't vary much from the nice Nicaraguan tobacco flavor. AJ has blended another winner.


----------



## Old Smokey

Nestor Miranda Habano corona. My local got these in about a week ago so it hasn't had time to acclimate, but wanted to try it soon to see if I want to grab a few more. Taste is good, but burn acts like it wants to get a little wonky, near perfect draw producing lots of smoke. Let's see what happens.


----------



## dcmain

I smoked this "Revelation" on the way home tonight. It started out with notes of hay and pencil shavings. I put it down while I dropped off a FED-EX package and when I got back in the car it smelled of cat urine. I stayed with it out of desperation(no other gars in the car). About 1/3 of the way in the flavors and smells mellowed, but the fat stick started to canoe. I touched it up once and it was ok for about the second 1/3. The final third started to get wonky on the burn again and had a strong odor of ammonia on the smolder. It started out a 6 x 60 (I think)and I threw away the final 2 inches when it canoed again. I won't need another revelation...


----------



## DbeatDano

5 Vegas Triple A.


----------



## gen2mike

LA Aroma de Cuba El Jefe mmm. First one very tasty.


----------



## Ribeater

La Aurora 107 robosto . lil tight at first but darn good stick


----------



## Billb1960

gen2mike said:


> LA Aroma de Cuba El Jefe mmm. First one very tasty.


I've only had one of those but I liked it a lot. They're on my "gotta get some soon" list.


----------



## gen2mike

Definately the clerk at my local b&m knew I would like one. I like most all La aromas I've had. The san Cristobal's are good too both Ashton products made by DPG. Can't go wrong!


----------



## zabhatton

La Aurora 107 toro, wasn't expecting such a nice smoke


----------



## steelman

I had a CAO Brazilia. Very relaxing after a long crappy day at work!!!

steelman


----------



## thechasm442

Petit Robusto


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## Old Smokey

cakeanddottle said:


> Petite Cabaiguan


Did you decide not to smoke the Aging Room Quatro from yesterdays post #2553 ? I noticed it is in today's pic. Just curious.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Old Smokey said:


> Did you decide not to smoke the Aging Room Quatro from yesterdays post #2553 ? I noticed it is in today's pic. Just curious.


Take a pic. Damn, I have dirt under my thumbnail I didn't notice because this camera is so high resolution. Clean thumbnail. Retake pic. Resize for forum use. Upload to photobucket. Make a post. Too much work.

I work for a living, commute an hour home, then make dinner for my family because I'm the cook in the family. I'm tired by cigar time. I use stock photos. Every time I smoke a cigar I haven't posted before I jump through all the hoops, but if it's a cigar I smoke regularly I just post the photobucket pic I took the first time I posted that particular cigar. Saves a lot of time checking to make sure I don't have dirt under my thumbnail, but the top tray of my humidor is in constant flux in this thread because of it. I love cigars and I enjoy sharing what I'm smoking and seeing what you're all smoking, but I am not a decorative man who values style over substance, so when I can avoid the pic taking/resizing/uploading/posting process, I do. I'm more interested in getting at that cigar than I am taking a picture of it, and I know what I like now so I tend to smoke a lot of the same cigars. If you want to use the same pic over and over for a cigar that you smoke frequently I am totally ok with it, and if you want to take a new pic every time that is your prerogative, I choose not to. I have 58 Aging Room Quattros on hand today and have probably smoked and posted 20 of them in the past. I just didn't think Puff needed 78 unique photobucket pics of the same cigar. They all pretty much look the same.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sorry for the lengthy response, just sharing my thought process


----------



## imported_mark_j

thechasm442 said:


> Petit Robusto


Great cigar. I smoke a lot of coronas and petit robustos in colder weather and have been hitting the Illusione Rothschildes and MF LB1922 petit robustos pretty hard. I'm almost out of them


----------



## Old Smokey

cakeanddottle said:


> Take a pic. Damn, I have dirt under my thumbnail I didn't notice because this camera is so high resolution. Clean thumbnail. Retake pic. Resize for forum use. Upload to photobucket. Make a post. Too much work.
> 
> I work for a living, commute an hour home, then make dinner for my family because I'm the cook in the family. I'm tired by cigar time. I use stock photos. Every time I smoke a cigar I haven't posted before I jump through all the hoops, but if it's a cigar I smoke regularly I just post the photobucket pic I took the first time I posted that particular cigar. Saves a lot of time checking to make sure I don't have dirt under my thumbnail, but the top tray of my humidor is in constant flux in this thread because of it. I love cigars and I enjoy sharing what I'm smoking and seeing what you're all smoking, but I am not a decorative man who values style over substance, so when I can avoid the pic taking/resizing/uploading/posting process, I do. I'm more interested in getting at that cigar than I am taking a picture of it, and I know what I like now so I tend to smoke a lot of the same cigars. If you want to use the same pic over and over for a cigar that you smoke frequently I am totally ok with it, and if you want to take a new pic every time that is your prerogative, I choose not to. I have 58 Aging Room Quattros on hand today and have probably smoked and posted 20 of them in the past. I just didn't think Puff needed 78 unique photobucket pics of the same cigar. They all pretty much look the same.


Makes sense to me. No offense meant, hopefully none taken. Smoke on.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Old Smokey said:


> Makes sense to me. No offense meant, hopefully none taken. Smoke on.


none taken. I just put my laziness into context, no attitude meant


----------



## Trackmyer

cakeanddottle said:


> Take a pic. Damn, I have dirt under my thumbnail


Very funny Mike, you too? I think Ive cleaned my thumbnail more since being here than I did in the last 10 years...haaha

Heres todays enjoyment, some Tennessee Waltz with freshly cleaned thumbnail..:biggrin:


----------



## dcmain

Quote Originally Posted by cakeanddottle 
"Take a pic. Damn, I have dirt under my thumbnail"

First a peek inside your humidor now a peek inside your thought process. I agree with the whole idea of saving time where possible for the higher priorities. I really need to edit down my pics. What resolution / pixel dimensions do you use?


----------



## dcmain

it looks like you are working off the coroners exam table here!?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trackmyer

dcmain said:


> it looks like you are working off the coroners exam table here!?


Haaha, but no. I'm too cave man for that sort of gig. Its the s/s top to my tool cab. Which brings me to my next cigar for the day..


----------



## dcmain

Trackmyer said:


> Haaha, but no. I'm too cave man for that sort of gig. Its the s/s top to my tool cab. Which brings me to my next cigar for the day..


Now I am jealous!


----------



## DbeatDano

AF Chateau Sun Grown


----------



## Auburnguy

I work construction and remodeling, I am covered in crud and look like a bum on my porch. Carhart coat, and work boots. I pulled the tank buddy out to keep warm after a cold day working outside and a long work week. Haters can hate, but I am not looking like the typical cigar smoker. I am doing what I have to to enjoy this Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real. So far, I am nice and warm, and all is right in the world. Ok maybe not, I didn't make a pot of coffee! Rookie move!


----------



## Keeper01

This thing is a monster!


----------



## Heath

epc with a couple years on it. tasty


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Heath

you'd fit right in over here. That's the norm for me. best part is a good stogie doubles as a deodorizer


Auburnguy said:


> I work construction and remodeling, I am covered in crud and look like a bum on my porch. Carhart coat, and work boots. I pulled the tank buddy out to keep warm after a cold day working outside and a long work week. Haters can hate, but I am not looking like the typical cigar smoker. I am doing what I have to to enjoy this Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real. So far, I am nice and warm, and all is right in the world. Ok maybe not, I didn't make a pot of coffee! Rookie move!


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> I work construction and remodeling, I am covered in crud and look like a bum on my porch. Carhart coat, and work boots. I pulled the tank buddy out to keep warm after a cold day working outside and a long work week. Haters can hate, but I am not looking like the typical cigar smoker. I am doing what I have to to enjoy this Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real. So far, I am nice and warm, and all is right in the world. Ok maybe not, I didn't make a pot of coffee! Rookie move!


Hell, I'm down here shaking like a dog shittin' a peach seed as it's getting cold, move your ass over because I'm coming over friend...


----------



## Auburnguy

droy1958 said:


> Hell, I'm down here shaking like a dog shittin' a peach seed as it's getting cold, move your ass over because I'm coming over friend...


I have 2 chairs and a 2 burner tank buddy just in case.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> I have 2 chairs and a 2 burner tank buddy just in case.


I wish I could make it. It'd be nice to have a smoking buddy!!!!...


----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> I wish I could make it. It'd be nice to have a smoking buddy!!!!...


8-5-8 and a Latitude 0.....


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> 8-5-8 and a Latitude 0.....


How'd ya like the Lat 0?


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> How'd ya like the Lat 0?


I'm in the last third of a torp. I'm kind of wanting to toss it, but to be honest I'm coming down with a cold or something so I really can't give an honest opinion. Even in my state of dis-repair, I still want a cigar and a dose of Sailor Jerry 92 proof "cough syrup"....


----------



## Auburnguy

droy1958 said:


> I wish I could make it. It'd be nice to have a smoking buddy!!!!...


If you hurry, you can burn one with @DogRockets and I in the morning. Getting his wine cooler set up, and I am planning on taking measurements for his walk in humidor he needs built this winter. He claims he isn't going to do it this year, but I will make an attempt to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Kasanova King

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro










Had a 20 Oz porterhouse steak with all the trimmings, brewed a pot of coffee and smoking this as dessert....God is good.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88682


----------



## rh32

Don Pepin Garcia Blue


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> If you hurry, you can burn one with @DogRockets and I in the morning. Getting his wine cooler set up, and I am planning on taking measurements for his walk in humidor he needs built this winter. He claims he isn't going to do it this year, but I will make an attempt to get the ball rolling.


Where in the hell is INDIANa????....  I've been all over Oklahoma and south of Oklahoma and seen a bunch of Indians here...Did you know Oklahoma has more casinos than Vegas? You guys come here, and bring money.... Just funnin', I wish I could help out...


----------



## dcmain

I enjoyed one of the JR's from the latest bomb to land at my door complements of Tobias Lutz. Man I love these things and the best part is the price. I'm going to smoke one of these and a RP Decade (my favorite so far) back to back this week-end and do a direct comparison for my own education. Definitely in the Main rotation.


----------



## droy1958

dcmain said:


> I enjoyed one of the JR's from the latest bomb to land at my door complements of Tobias Lutz. Man I love these things and the best part is the price. I'm going to smoke one of these and a RP Decade (my favorite so far) back to back this week-end and do a direct comparison for my own education. Definitely in the Main rotation.


Those are good, and I also like the JR Ultimate....


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> I'm in the last third of a torp. I'm kind of wanting to toss it, but to be honest I'm coming down with a cold or something so I really can't give an honest opinion. Even in my state of dis-repair, I still want a cigar and a dose of Sailor Jerry 92 proof "cough syrup"....


Well I hope you give em a shot when you're feeling better because they're a damn good smoke. If they're not your cup o' tea let me know I may have something to trade that might be more to your liking.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Well I hope you give em a shot when you're feeling better because they're a damn good smoke. If they're not your cup o' tea let me know I may have something to trade that might be more to your liking.


Ahhhh....if I don't like something, I just let them sit a spell. I really shouldn't have smoked it as they just came in yesterday. I'm always worried I may die tomorrow, so I try to get everything in before the big day....  (Actually I'm not worried about anything, I'm just impatient)


----------



## Bruck

Fallen Angel


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Opus X Lost City


----------



## droy1958

Freakin' Sosa robusto...damn good $2 smoke from what I can taste with a cold...


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Geobain

Oliva Master Blends III


----------



## droy1958

Geobain said:


> Oliva Master Blends III
> View attachment 51084


I like those. I think I'll burn one with you...


----------



## Shaun

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. I've seen quite a few posts on here by guys looking for a good $3 cigar, and this is definitely one. It's an A.J. Fernandez blend that's somewhat reminiscent of the Man O' War Ruination (at least in my opinion). Different but similar. A good smoke for $3!


----------



## Merovius

2012 Power Ranger


Heater & Caribou Citron Green tea


Finished with a 2012 Dirty Rat



Great cigar day!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Perez Carillo La Historia El Senador. Stayed smooth and sweet throughout, pretty heavy and nice smoke! :thumb:


----------



## cricken

Daruma mutante, loved the citrusy notes. Do these age well? And anyone have comparisons to the newer daruma gold version?


----------



## upnsmoke

Had me a nice NUB Maduro, fat little guy, nice smoke...wish I could post pics.


----------



## fattaman

Breakfast


----------



## thechasm442

One of my favorite petite robustos. Very earthy with Flavors of pepper, wood, and leather.


----------



## penna stogey

La Gloria Series R.....Good Burn....
View attachment 88687


----------



## TreySC

It was last night but forgot to post


----------



## fattaman

UHC


----------



## Cardinal

Last night with the Cain F lance -


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun

An old standby on a Saturday morning.


----------



## DogRockets

Just enjoyed a Camaco Triple Maduro via @WNYTony in the Noob exchange. Fantastic with a cup of espresso blend coffee. Enjoyed it with @Auburnguy. Great way to start a Saturday!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I had to try these. We'll see if they were worth it. This is the first one I'm trying and has been resting about four months.

"Cohiba" Comador


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Auburnguy

I had a Perdomo 10year champagne noir. Very good stick. Good company with @DogRockets. His wine cooler is set up and ready to fill!


----------



## MattyMatt

Padron Delicias maduro. Ugly little buggers with almost non-existent caps. But awesome little peppery smoke bombs. Love these little guys and the 2000s. Paired with some Angels Envy bourbon on the rocks.

This is how my world looks once I get far enough into the bourbon. Upside down!


----------



## Merovius

FnF Bel Air



Smooth and tasty but slightly boring.


----------



## Ribeater

aging room m356 robusto I need more of these


----------



## Billb1960

2nd stick of the day


----------



## Bruck

Punch Bareknuckle


----------



## Geobain

penna stogey said:


> La Gloria Series R.....Good Burn....
> View attachment 88687


Right with ya. Good smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Borrowing the idea from @cakeanddottle, here's today's selection, a Plasencia Reserve 1898, with a glimpse of what I call my "noobidor", once overflowing with all the rookie "mistakes" I purchssed. Funny thing is, after going on a year of avoiding them, they are much improved and now not half bad.
View attachment 88713


----------



## necrozen

Caldwell Cigar Co Long Live the King


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

Ruination Corona


----------



## BryGuySC

Illusione Rothschildes at my local B&M, The Tobacco Merchant, with an amazing mocha stout by Stone Brewery.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Great day


----------



## Nicks85

Padron 6 Maduro that I recieved from @SmokeyMike in our noob pif. My first Maduro padron, very good smoke so far


----------



## Billb1960

Finishing up the evening with some AJF 
Diesel Unl


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 64 Imperial Maduro


----------



## GeirOve

Jesus Fuego Delirium, stored for 2 years

I found this at the bottom of my humidor, after two years it really has become much better.
Im new, so what can I expect from my cigars after storing them? More flavour etc?


----------



## usafvet509

E.P. Carrillo INCH C-99 NO. 62 :hungry:


----------



## dcmain

I got this at a local B&M today. It is shaped like a fat carpenter's pencil. It was too green to smoke but I lit it up anyway. 1/3 in it started spitting nasty tar into my mouth then went out. I tossed the final 2/3



I'm sure with plenty of rest it would have been perfectly acceptable. I have trouble with impulse control, so YMMV.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Guerrilla Warfare corona. My first. Very very good and affordable. Killer cold weather smoke.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Bahia gold maduro.


----------



## TreySC

BryGuySC said:


> Illusione Rothschildes at my local B&M, The Tobacco Merchant, with an amazing mocha stout by Stone Brewery.
> 
> View attachment 51112


Do you go there often? I've been one, it's a nice place but I thought his prices were a little high. I usually go to the maduro room in lexington


----------



## Billb1960

Merovius said:


> Heater & Caribou Citron Green tea


Heater & Caribou?


----------



## NemeKriss

CAO lx2, Tight draw but worth another try


----------



## Merovius

Billb1960 said:


> Heater & Caribou?


Yup! :tea:



dcmain said:


> I got this at a local B&M today. It is shaped like a fat carpenter's pencil. It was too green to smoke but I lit it up anyway. 1/3 in it started spitting nasty tar into m mouth then went out. I tossed the final 2/3


Sorry to hear that. Tar bubbles are the absolute worst, no way to get past that awful tastes once that happens. Not uncommon though, Ive even had it happen with a Padron 1926 40th and those use 10 year tobacco.

I have a box of the Lons otw, hoping my experience is much better.


----------



## Kasanova King

Last night:

Nica Libre Potencia - I highly recommend this stick to any Liga Undercrown or Don Pepin Gracia Blue fans - similar flavor profile with those sticks.









Right now:

Man O' War Side Project: Phalanx


----------



## Billb1960

Merovius said:


> Yup! :tea:


And where might one find out more information about these cigars? I'm a pretty fair navigator of the interwebs and haven't been able to find hide nor hair (see what I did there)?


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Drez_

Billb1960 said:


> And where might one find out more information about these cigars? I'm a pretty fair navigator of the interwebs and haven't been able to find hide nor hair (see what I did there)?


The "Heater" is the Caldwell cigar.. The Caribou he was talking about is a brand of tea, I'm assuming.


----------



## Billb1960

Drez_ said:


> The "Heater" is the Caldwell cigar.. The Caribou he was talking about is a brand of tea, I'm assuming.


Thank you sir!


----------



## TubaDawg

Billb1960 said:


>


*Nice looking pair!*


----------



## Billb1960

TubaDawg said:


> *Nice looking pair!*


So far this a really nice morning smoke. I had a JdN Antano yesterday morning which was good but a little strong first thing in the AM. This CyB is just right.


----------



## upnsmoke

9am just starting the 2nd 3rd on a Drew State Java Maduro, This cigar looks and smells like a dark chocolate bar, beautiful oily wrapper that leaves a slight bittersweet taste on the lips.

(9:45am i am about to burn my finger on the nub but i can not put this thing down, there is a beautiful 2" ash holding up jut fine! )


----------



## MattyMatt

Oliva V belicoso with a cup of joe.


----------



## Heath

Pretty dang good for an el cheapo


----------



## Svet

Beautiful day here in Southern NY; getting a Padron 64 anny in before it gets too cold!


----------



## TubaDawg

MattyMatt said:


> Oliva V belicoso with a cup of joe.


*
I've had the Oliva Serie V. Add coffee and have a great morning!*


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Sigaar

1926 #6 Natural


----------



## Kasanova King

My first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 and by far the best Torano cigar I have smoked.


----------



## BryGuySC

TreySC said:


> Do you go there often? I've been one, it's a nice place but I thought his prices were a little high. I usually go to the maduro room in lexington


I go once every month or so, especially when it is cold out. Usually, I smoke at home.
Yes, the prices are a bit high, but it is just down the street from me. That Ill. Roths. was 4.95. I'd pay an extra dollar for the warmth, atmosphere, and bar (but not too often!)
I have not had a chance to try the Maduro Room. I've been wanting to try it out, but haven't had a chance.


----------



## Billb1960

Impressive little stick!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Trill - Corona. Very good cigar worth trying.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## cpmcdill

Perdomo Lot 23 robusto


----------



## Shaun

Sunday afternoon smoke. Looking forward to another one later when I have a little time to relax. Worked my ass off this weekend. Looking forward to going to work tomorrow so I can take a break.


----------



## HardHeaded

Cu-Avana maduro that ive had kicking around for a year. Its pretty good for a sub $2 stick.


----------



## Ribeater

smoked a jericho hill as well awesome cigars


----------



## Cardinal

Kasanova King said:


> My first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 and by far the best Torano cigar I have smoked.


If you like that, you should try the Exodus Silver and Exodus 50 Years. They're both even better IMO and I do like the Gold.


----------



## greige matter

JDN Antano Dark La Niveladora. Love these.


----------



## Chad202

Buenaventura Curivari+ Dock 57 Blackberry whiskey and fever tree tonic. Heavenly.


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Anejo 888. This is my 3rd one of these and while I have never smoked a bad Anejo, these are definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Merovius

Got this 2012 #5 in the NST over a year ago. It was my first trade on Puff and came from a very generous botl.



Awesome smoke, thanks Tim!


----------



## Will46r

Just wrapped up an Olivia G... first "real" Olivia I've had, smoked a lot of the Flor de Olivias... I see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Bruck

Burned the leaves of a Nica Libre double perfecto while raking leaves this p.m.


----------



## Shaun

Ahhh... Finally kicking back with a Diesel Unlimited after a day of busting my ass. Winter is coming to Minnesota tomorrow. Reportedly in a big way. Leaves are all picked up. Mower deck has been removed from the lawn tractor, and snowblower is installed.


----------



## Sprouthog

LPFFP


----------



## Kasanova King

Cardinal said:


> If you like that, you should try the Exodus Silver and Exodus 50 Years. They're both even better IMO and I do like the Gold.


Thanks for the advice, will do!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## Billb1960

First one of these I've had. The wrapper on this stick smelled like a Hershey bar!


----------



## gen2mike




----------



## Geobain

Just a good ole No49 second.


----------



## WNYTony

I burned a Padron 5000, courtesy of one @anthony d
Excellent way to finish the weekend


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Nat Sherman Timeless (DR) Hermoso


----------



## TreySC

BryGuySC said:


> I go once every month or so, especially when it is cold out. Usually, I smoke at home.
> Yes, the prices are a bit high, but it is just down the street from me. That Ill. Roths. was 4.95. I'd pay an extra dollar for the warmth, atmosphere, and bar (but not too often!)
> I have not had a chance to try the Maduro Room. I've been wanting to try it out, but haven't had a chance.


Maybe the prices aren't as high as I thought, that's about the maduro room gets for those. The maduro room is closer for me and I try to avoid Harbison as much as possible.


----------



## BryGuySC

TreySC said:


> Maybe the prices aren't as high as I thought, that's about the maduro room gets for those. The maduro room is closer for me and I try to avoid Harbison as much as possible.


Yeah. I also try to avoid Harbison any Saturday, and any time between mid-October and New Years. It is just a parking lot. I'll have to make a trip out to see the Maduro Room.


----------



## TreySC

BryGuySC said:


> Yeah. I also try to avoid Harbison any Saturday, and any time between mid-October and New Years. It is just a parking lot. I'll have to make a trip out to see the Maduro Room.


Especially during the holidays, The tobacco merchant does have a nicer bar, but they have pretty good selection of cigars


----------



## gen2mike




----------



## TCBSmokes

el mejor churchill.
View attachment 88738


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Smoked a Nica Libre box pressed Toro earlier...not bad for an inexpensive stick, not bad at all.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


>


You have me dying for that cigar!! LOL
I've heard such good things from you & others. Time to "piss or get off the pot"!


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> You have me dying for that cigar!! LOL
> I've heard such good things from you & others. Time to "piss or get off the pot"!


the regular Casa Fernandez Miami is also really good. They're both great box prices too if you end up liking them. I need to get the brand new Arsenio Oro to give it a try.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> the regular Casa Fernandez Miami is also really good. They're both great box prices too if you end up liking them. I need to get the brand new Arsenio Oro to give it a try.


Yeah!
I've heard that their entire line is NICE.


----------



## brimy623

Here we go Tim (@Cardinal ), lancero #2 ...


----------



## Kasanova King

MOW Ruination pre-game....My Eagles are playing on MNF tonight....










This had some rest on it and it helped...a lot..great tasting stick.


----------



## D307P

Alec Bradley 2014 Fine & Rare. This is excellent.


----------



## Sigaar

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## pdq_wizzard

With thanks to ?? Sorry I can't remember.....


----------



## Geobain

Kasanova King said:


> Smoked a Nica Libre box pressed Toro earlier...not bad for an inexpensive stick, not bad at all.


I love 'em. But got some time to kill this evening so I'm enjoying a MUWAT Churchill.


----------



## usafvet509

Earlier at the ambulance base, a nice 9-month old Punch elite. Tonight, though, in celebration of completing my ride-times (11 transports vs the req'd 10) a Montecristo Espada I been saving for such an occasion. :smoke2:


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Enjoying a Tatuaje Black Label Lancero.


----------



## Keeper01

This is a great cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a LAT46SS


----------



## Sprouthog

RoMa Craft Aquitaine Mandible Petite Gordo


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

60 degrees in November here in Columbus.... so that means it's time for some golf. Padron Series 6000 on the back nine and a Padron FR No. 50 for the 19th hole.


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Brohiba (RYO) - Ecuador shade wrapper, KY burley binder, filler consists of Piloto cubano seco, Criollo ligero, Brazilian viso, and KY burley.


----------



## Ribeater

montecristro #2 first one in 5 years still as good as i remembered .


----------



## Ribeater

montecristro #2 first one in 5 years still as good as i remembered .


----------



## Ribeater

montecristro #2 first one in 5 years still as good as i remembered .


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill










One gem of a smoke. :smoke2:


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun

Kasanova King said:


> Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One gem of a smoke. :smoke2:


Indeed it is! I really like all of the Diesel blends but I think the Hair of the Dog is my favorite.


----------



## dcmain

This stick I purchased in a sampler from Tobias Lutz. As expected it was perfectly conditioned and lit and burned evenly. Mild pepper and cedar notes at the start. The pepper mellowed out after the first 1/2 inch and the rest of the smoke was pleasant enough.


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje black petite lancero. ...I cant stop smoking these. I get a nice dried fruit like cherry from the retrohale.


----------



## Billb1960

Shaun said:


> Indeed it is! I really like all of the Diesel blends but I think the Hair of the Dog is my favorite.


I agree whole heartedly. The Unlimited is good, the Unholy Cocktail is not bad but the Hair of the Dog is my favorite


----------



## Billb1960

dcmain said:


> This stick I purchased in a sampler from Tobias Lutz. As expected it was perfectly conditioned and lit and burned evenly. Mild pepper and cedar notes at the start. The pepper mellowed out after the first 1/2 inch and the rest of the smoke was pleasant enough.


Going to a Nestor Miranda event this Friday. The man himself will be there. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## gen2mike

Enjoying stick #2 today. Cain nub 460 habano. The nicozone in this is whooping my ass.


----------



## NemeKriss

C.A.O. L’Anniversaire 1968-1998 Cameroon Belicoso Nicaragua, great stick, allot like the maduro but milder


----------



## Archun

LP Dirty Rat


----------



## capnpfff-cl

La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje.


----------



## gen2mike

Smoking a Turano Loyal 52 Special robusto. Not a bad everyday smoke. Got a box of 10 for like $14. They actually have great construction the burn and draw are near perfect on every stick I've smoked so far.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## jp1979

Tgs679 said:


>


Is that a factory fresh? How are the factory fresh after a nap? I think these have been out for a year at least I liked them all fresh but I'm sure time served them well.

I smoked a La Jugada Habano that I got in the Bday PIF this morning while walking the auction lot. Was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Grand Master


----------



## MattyMatt

capnpfff said:


> La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje.


How was it? I have a 5er of the corona gorda coming in from cbid.

Ramon Bueso Genesis (robusto) for me today.


----------



## Tgs679

jp1979 said:


> Is that a factory fresh? How are the factory fresh after a nap? I think these have been out for a year at least I liked them all fresh but I'm sure time served them well.
> 
> I smoked a La Jugada Habano that I got in the Bday PIF this morning while walking the auction lot. Was pleasantly surprised.


Yes it is. SEPT 13 Just getting over head cold but was still a great smoke


----------



## Svet

Romeo Y Julieta Aniversario Churchill.


----------



## momo439

Paul Stulac Angel


----------



## maxwell62

momo439 said:


> Paul Stulac Angel


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Paul Stulac Angel and the Lord are fast becoming co favourites to my steady diet of Don Pepin Garcia cigars.Have you smoked any of the Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire, Red Screaming Sun, White Blinding Light ? I'm wondering how those line compare to the Classic Blends. Trying to decide which of the three lines to try first/next.
Happy smoking.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## Auburnguy

AB Black Market.


----------



## Kasanova King

AJ Fernandez Overrun "small" figurado...










I went with my gut and took a gamble on these a few months ago and they have paid huge dividends.....I'm about 90% sure this is a Diesel Double Perfecto with a maduro wrapper....great tasting cigar.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Platinum, one of my personal faves, in honor of all who served.


----------



## dcmain

I felt this was the correct one to burn down in tribute to our Veterans on this day. Took the pic at lunch but will not light it up until after the sun goes down.


----------



## llappen

My first.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Old Smokey

2013 Anejo 46.


----------



## B-daddy

This is good.


----------



## Trackmyer

Yes I got it yesterday from @SeanTheEvans. Yes Im smoking it already. Yes it was bloody awesome!

Sean, Im sorry if you gave me your only one. It burned razor sharp start to finish, and was a wonderful smoke.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kasanova King

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet


----------



## momo439

maxwell62 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The Paul Stulac Angel and the Lord are fast becoming co favourites to my steady diet of Don Pepin Garcia cigars.Have you smoked any of the Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire, Red Screaming Sun, White Blinding Light ? I'm wondering how those line compare to the Classic Blends. Trying to decide which of the three lines to try first/next.
> Happy smoking.
> Cheers,
> Bob.


Hey Bob; I tried them all actually. I bough two of each and I was waiting to smoke the second one to write a review on them. So far after my sampling, I jumped the gun and got a box of Angel's. The White Blinding Light is my second favorite followed by the Red Screaming Sun and the Black Midnight Fire. The first two have a steady sweetness to them making them very attractive while the Black Midnight Fire started with a burned sugar sweetness that evolved into a browned pie crust taste (that's the closest taste I can compare it to) and it became very heavy and meaty, not sure I'd crave something like that in the future. They'll have a few months rest soon and once I fire them up I'll let you know my findings


----------



## capnpfff-cl

MattyMatt said:


> How was it? I have a 5er of the corona gorda coming in from cbid.
> 
> Ramon Bueso Genesis (robusto) for me today.


It was pretty good. Not as strong as other cigars in the tatuaje line up. But it was nice with chocolate and coffee notes and a medium body.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Just fired up an Illusione Gigantes.


----------



## Ribeater

Cain Daytona Robusto Nice full flavor and yummy


----------



## MattyMatt

capnpfff said:


> It was pretty good. Not as strong as other cigars in the tatuaje line up. But it was nice with chocolate and coffee notes and a medium body.


Should be up my alley then....thanks brother!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

MattyMatt said:


> Should be up my alley then....thanks brother!


If you like maduro cigars then you will probably like it. It has a broadleaf wrapper and filler.


----------



## Merovius

Burning my last Regios


Anyone know if the 7th is just as good or better? B&M has a few.


----------



## Shaun

In observance of Tatuaje Tuesday. Please excuse the filthy fingernails. Installing the snow chains on the tractor, you know.


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> In observance of Tatuaje Tuesday. Please excuse the filthy fingernails. Installing the snow chains on the tractor, you know.


I've got an old John Deere 4230. Let's line them up and race for a cigar. You'll have to come to Oklahoma for the race though....


----------



## imported_mark_j

Merovius said:


> Burning my last Regios
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the 7th is just as good or better? B&M has a few.


I prefer the 7th because I'm a fan of the corona gorda vitola in general. I'd buy em if you like the regios.


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> I've got an old John Deere 4230. Let's line them up and race for a cigar. You'll have to come to Oklahoma for the race though....


Now... With the understanding that I'm _strictly_ referring to the tractors; that wouldn't be fair. Yours is a lot bigger than mine. John Deere X304 here. Cheers, bro!


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Now... With the understanding that I'm _strictly_ referring to the tractors; that wouldn't be fair. Yours is a lot bigger than mine. John Deere X304 here. Cheers, bro!


Love the disclaimer....


----------



## A.McSmoke

Recluse Draconian - Robusto paired with a Pumpkin Spice Stout by Brown Valley


----------



## thechasm442

Smoking this guy in the tail end of a cold. Though I can't taste a lot, it's good enough and a in memory of both of my deceased grandfathers whom served in WW2.


----------



## Billb1960

Double post


----------



## maxwell62

momo439 said:


> Hey Bob; I tried them all actually. I bough two of each and I was waiting to smoke the second one to write a review on them. So far after my sampling, I jumped the gun and got a box of Angel's. The White Blinding Light is my second favorite followed by the Red Screaming Sun and the Black Midnight Fire. The first two have a steady sweetness to them making them very attractive while the Black Midnight Fire started with a burned sugar sweetness that evolved into a browned pie crust taste (that's the closest taste I can compare it to) and it became very heavy and meaty, not sure I'd crave something like that in the future. They'll have a few months rest soon and once I fire them up I'll let you know my findings


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for the information on the Paul Stulac cigars. I've eight each of the Anel and Lord left to smoke from the two boxes purchased. Intending to work thru the other three blends.Starting with the White Bl;inding Light.Paul Stulac certainly is blending with some fine tobaccos and first rate construction,and very even burn lines.Qualities much appreciated.
Best regards,
Bob.


----------



## Archun

LP UF-13


----------



## TCBSmokes

Always great construction on these. Oliva O robusto.
View attachment 88750


----------



## Sigaar

Smoking another Padron 1964 Exclusivo in Maduro. Tell you what, I am not regretting buying a box! Delicious stick!


----------



## zeebee

Smoked the Diesel Unholy Cocktail for the first time today after giving it a few months rest. Fantastic for a relatively low cost.


----------



## Auburnguy

I had a Sosa as a Yard Gar. I may have to buy a couple to have here and there. Surprisingly good little stick. Razor sharp burn, good flavor, and no fuss smoke.


----------



## Trackmyer

This mornings cigar...

This afternoons cigar....


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> I had a Sosa as a Yard Gar. I may have to buy a couple to have here and there. Surprisingly good little stick. Razor sharp burn, good flavor, and no fuss smoke.


I like the robustos. I bought a bundle a couple of weeks ago, plus have a few that have been resting. Price wise, a great yard gar but they're pretty damn spanky on their own. Great burn, solid white ash and a yummy light maple syrupy finish to me.....


----------



## Auburnguy

droy1958 said:


> I like the robustos. I bought a bundle a couple of weeks ago, plus have a few that have been resting. Price wise, a great yard gar but they're pretty damn spanky on their own. Great burn, solid white ash and a yummy light maple syrupy finish to me.....


You know. Now that you say that, there was a sweetness I couldn't place. Maybe maple would fit that flavor I was experiencing. I will look for some for yard work.


----------



## Kasanova King

Ahhh....the sacrifices a BOTL must make when wanting a cigar at a post work dinner event. I ended up paying roughly $25 (After tax and tip) for this $10 stick at a Tavern this evening. Note to self: Bring some of my own sticks next time.










Not sure if I would even pay $10 for this stick...wasn't bad by any means but I personally could think of about two dozen other sticks I would buy first for that kind of money. Lesson learned.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sprouthog

Caldwell Long Live the King The Heater Corona


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Grand Cru 2004


----------



## Shaun

Kasanova King said:


> Ahhh....the sacrifices a BOTL must make when wanting a cigar at a post work dinner event. I ended up paying roughly $25 (After tax and tip) for this $10 stick at a Tavern this evening. Note to self: Bring some of my own sticks next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I would even pay $10 for this stick...wasn't bad by any means but I personally could think of about two dozen other sticks I would buy first for that kind of money. Lesson learned.


Been there, done that. A lot of us probably have. And yes, that's a lot to pay for a Cohiba Black. But when you've got to have a smoke...


----------



## thechasm442

8 months old. Good but very one note. Earth and leather and nothing else.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Foundry Chillin Moose.


----------



## Bruck

Rocky Patel Edge Habano (blue band)


----------



## dcmain

This little smoke bomb! The flavor is maduro mixed with black coffee and cocoa with copious amounts of smolder smoke pouring out the ashed end.


----------



## Billb1960

One of my all time favorites


----------



## DbeatDano

MUWAT +11. 1st third was meh, but the 2nd and final were pretty tasty.


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Will46r

Been a long aggravating day, Torano Dominicana for me to kick back and reflect.


----------



## droy1958

Geobain said:


>


Oh yeah baby! Love those!...


----------



## thechasm442

Nightcap


----------



## Trackmyer

Lancero.

Tried Oliva some years ago and wasn't a fan. Jury is still out on if I like them now or not.


----------



## Sigaar

Headley Grange (Eminentes)
pic won't upload...oh well.


----------



## D307P

A favorite


----------



## droy1958

This....as soon as I can get all the decorations off...


----------



## Will46r

Oliva CT, nice mild, was hoping for more cream because of it's recommendation in my thread... more nutty than cream but nice smoke.


----------



## Kasanova King

La Herencia Cuabana Robusto


----------



## zeebee

Kasanova King said:


> La Herencia Cuabana Robusto


How'd you like that? I enjoyed the oscuro fuerte and picked up some dos capos, but haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## Kasanova King

zeebee said:


> How'd you like that? I enjoyed the oscuro fuerte and picked up some dos capos, but haven't tried this one yet.


Very tasty with a few month's rest. Medium/Full. 2 thumbs up. :smoke:


----------



## DbeatDano

My favorite. Brick House Maduro.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Very nice one.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

After a year in the humi, this turned out to be as good as its fine-toothed looks with a pleasing classic worn leather aroma.
View attachment 88774
View attachment 88773


----------



## brimy623




----------



## TCBSmokes

After a year in the humi, this Gran Habano turned out to be as good as its fine-toothed looks with a pleasing worn leather aroma to boot.
View attachment 88774
View attachment 88773


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Geobain

Trackmyer said:


> Lancero.
> 
> Tried Oliva some years ago and wasn't a fan. Jury is still out on if I like them now or not.


They are one of my favorite.


----------



## Trackmyer

Geobain said:


> They are one of my favorite.


I have another V in Torpedo that was gifted to me. Probably gonna find it another home though. Finished this stick and though I wouldn't say its a dog rocket. Its not well liked by me for sure. Since last one I had was probably around 8 years ago I figured what the heck, maybe my tastes have changed. I guess they didnt that much.


----------



## Shaun

Diesel UHC.


----------



## WNYTony

Torching up a Padron '64 Monarca, courtesy of @Trackmyer 
Hopefully it inspires the Bills to come back and win this game !


----------



## Billb1960

Diesel HotD


----------



## Archun

LP FFP


----------



## D307P




----------



## Calikind




----------



## Geobain

Rare opportunity for a morning smoke.


----------



## fattaman

Happy Friday everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Chad202

La Herencia Cubana Core. Incredibly full-bodied even after a little rest.
.. i like it.


----------



## gen2mike

LFD double ligero chisel.


----------



## gen2mike

LFD chisel.


----------



## Trackmyer

Tyler had asked me about a Satin Glove I had recently which got me thinking about trying the remaining Surrogates I havent tried yet. So today was a Surrogates day for me.

Started the morning with Crystal Baller... First inch had me wondering what I got myself into. Flavors off putting, but I soldiered thru it and by end of first third I was very happy with how it changed. Ended up being a very good stick.


This afternoon I went with a Tramp Stamp. It was o.k. , the B&M guy I goto made this out to be the best of the line in his opinion. Well, dont know about that. It wasn't bad, but I didnt think it was better than the others.


----------



## Heath

cigar good, beer better, friday freaking awesome. I think the fact that it's friday makes it all taste better. chica chica yaaya


----------



## B-daddy

Trackmyer said:


> Tyler had asked me about a Satin Glove I had recently which got me thinking about trying the remaining Surrogates I havent tried yet. So today was a Surrogates day for me.
> 
> Started the morning with Crystal Baller... First inch had me wondering what I got myself into. Flavors off putting, but I soldiered thru it and by end of first third I was very happy with how it changed. Ended up being a very good stick.
> 
> This afternoon I went with a Tramp Stamp. It was o.k.


The Crystal Baller is one of my faves. I like the others ok too.

I smoked a CAO Eileen's Dream cigarillo on the walk to the train tonight. Nice sweet treat.


----------



## Kasanova King

Montecristo Media Noche Churchill


----------



## Saltmarsh

Had a AF Carlos #3 , cool evening should have gone with a Nub 
But a Carlos is so good!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Old Smokey

I have about 2" left of a Padron Family Reserve 64 Maduro that to my knowledge has about 5 years on it. Very smooth yet is full bodied. I can feel the nic effect, but not in a bad way. Yet.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Got the wife to finally come to the Regius event with me at the B&M which turned out to be really nice, but then Gavin had other plans for us so we had to rush home to soothe a screaming baby. But I am proud to say that I didn't let this bad boy go out during the trip home or even when watching my wife work her magic.

Thanks @jp1979 for the recommendation. Too bad the California price was $16.90


----------



## Sprouthog

Reinado GER Petite Lancero


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Too bad the California price was $16.90


WHOA. I know a place you can get em for 175.00 a box of 15. Glad you liked it, was the first NC in a few months that wowed me.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> WHOA. I know a place you can get em for 175.00 a box of 15. Glad you liked it, was the first NC in a few months that wowed me.


Yeah I know that place. I just like o support the local good guy. But I will be buying a box from the other place.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I know that place. I just like o support the local good guy. But I will be buying a box from the other place.


I hear ya but no sense paying an extra 5 dollars a stick.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> I hear ya but no sense paying an extra 5 dollars a stick.


Yeah the guy I was talking to when I said the same think looked at me like I had just S#!t in his Cheerios... And said well the extra $90 doesn't bother me... Then he proceeded to tell me how much he spent today on cigars and I was done with him.

I don't make enough to light my cigars with $100 bills


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah the guy I was talking to when I said the same think looked at me like I had just S#!t in his Cheerios... And said well the extra $90 doesn't bother me... Then he proceeded to tell me how much he spent today on cigars and I was done with him.
> 
> I don't make enough to light my cigars with $100 bills


I hate people like that, 10-20 bucks difference? Sure but not $90. That extra 90 beans is almost enough to get a second box of one of the other sizes. I am going to SD for Thanksgiving and am looking forward to the sticker shock after seeing the prices there.


----------



## cameradude

Smoked my first CAO today thanks to another member who sent me a surprise package earlier this week. It was the CAO MX2. I really enjoyed it. Can't wait to try the others.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Oliva V


----------



## HardHeaded

Bahia Gold Maduro Churchill. Its not complex or amazing but I love the cocoa and pepper combo I get from it.


----------



## jusphil85

La Colmena no.36 by Warped Cigars. Pretty awesome stick. A little pricey but you get what you pay for! Def. Need to try one if you can


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Santa Cruz Jamaican puro lonsdale from Barrington International. Very mild smoke


----------



## fattaman

Lovely start to the morning.


----------



## Billb1960

No pics tonight but since I was at a Nestor Miranda event I had a Nestor Miranda Special Selection and a Nestor Miranda Collection Maduro


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost


----------



## Ribeater

Tatuaje fausto amazing


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Merovius

B-daddy said:


> The Crystal Baller is one of my faves. I like the others ok too.
> 
> I smoked a CAO Eileen's Dream cigarillo on the walk to the train tonight. Nice sweet treat.


The Crystal Baller is another one of those polarizing sticks. Really unique flavors, not for everyone.

Surrogates in general are great for the money imo (usually 6-8 bucks). Ill definitely be grabbing the SG if I come across it. :tu


----------



## B-daddy

This one accompanied me this morning while a took down a small tree in the yard. I've smoked a couple of these before and thought they were good. This one was a great cigar. Flawless performance and lovely rich flavors. Just enough spice on the finish to keep it interesting throughout.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## D307P

San Cristobal Revelation


----------



## Jordan23

los blancos 9 torpedo.


----------



## Auburnguy

Nice 27 degrees and sunny. Figured I would sneak one in while watching football through the window. If only the dog would move...










The heater makes it so nice. I have it on low and it is nice and warm.

Bundled up selfie. I should have made a sign for the contest. 








Stay warm fellow Puffers.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday and today..
View attachment 88813
View attachment 88812


----------



## AuTechCoM

Slipped over to the lounge while the wife is getting a manicure.

Unfortunately I didn't time it right and am just getting into the first 1/3 and she is almost done.


----------



## zeebee

AuTechCoM said:


> Unfortunately I didn't time it right and am just getting into the first 1/3 and she is almost done.


Better tell her to add the pedicure.


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> Yesterday and today..
> View attachment 88813
> View attachment 88812


That TB is a good smoke for a short filler cigar. I really enjoyed it, but it burned pretty fast...
I'm either smoking some venison chili and cooking an El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Zavella, or the opposite.....


----------



## AuTechCoM

zeebee said:


> Better tell her to add the pedicure.


Luckily she had girl time with her friend, and now she got dropped off here. So kudos to me for getting my wife to come to another cigar lounge for the second day in a row.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Kasanova King

Mario Palomino Presidente

I discovered these by chance about six months ago. Great tasting cigars with some Jamaican leaves (no, not the illegal kind....:lol. I think you can find them in the $3 - $4 range at CI and even less at C-Bid. If you like creamy, nutty flavor profiles in mild-medium cigars, these are up your alley.


----------



## TCBSmokes

droy1958 said:


> That TB is a good smoke for a short filler cigar. I really enjoyed it, but it burned pretty fast...
> I'm either smoking some venison chili and cooking an El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Zavella, or the opposite.....


It did burn fast! Hope the chili was good. T.


----------



## droy1958

TCBSmokes said:


> It did burn fast! Hope the chili was good. T.


To be determined....still simmering.....


----------



## Tgs679

Up at Federal

2008 Liberty


85th


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Heath

hiding in the man cave it's cold here in kc. not a bad stick


----------



## Nicks85

My first Padron Natural #1


----------



## D307P

Northern Edition


----------



## dcmain

My first 1926 Padron. It was delicious and mild building to medium. Perfect burn and draw with generous smoke for almost an hour. For the first time I tasted the leather in the smoke along with the chocolate on the retrohale and light notes of cedar. I want more...


----------



## Sprouthog

Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto


----------



## oleballcoachtn

601 Habano that I did not enjoy but it may have been because I was cutting wood for a bonfire. 1502 Ruby during the bonfire that I had to cut short due to a screaming baby. Not complaining at all though - saved a few pounds by skipping out on all the smores I was about to eat.


----------



## Kasanova King

My first ever Camacho....Triple Maduro....and so far, it's amazing.










Near flawless construction.....










Incredible draw and smoke output....


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Bruck

Bahia Maduro Vintage 2004 torpedo. Pretty good!


----------



## Billb1960

Illusione 68
First half inch was a pepper bomb then it settled down to more earthy taste with some leather and spice. Last inch I could really feel the nicotine and the pepper reappeared in the center of my tongue. Wasn't sure I'd like it at first but I'm going the let the rest of the 5er rest for a while. This one was ROTT.


----------



## droy1958

8-5-8 Maddie Just an all around solid stick....


----------



## Kasanova King

Update on the Camacho Triple Maduro....first ever cigar (out of probably thousands that I have smoked) that lasted well over 2 hours....incredible. And I don't "milk" my cigars.....so that's saying a lot....:lol:


----------



## Old Smokey

Just laid down the nub of a Short Story.


----------



## WNYTony

Oliva Serie V Lancero - a fantastic smoke courtesy of my man @ShaneG
I'm digging the lanceros !


----------



## fattaman




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue


----------



## MattyMatt

WNYTony said:


> Oliva Serie V Lancero - a fantastic smoke courtesy of my man @ShaneG
> I'm digging the lanceros !


I have a 5er of those I can't wait to get in to. However, this Sunday morning is again an Oliva V (robusto this time) with a big cup of coffee. Starting to be my Sunday morning treat.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a Zino Platinum "Chubby"


----------



## Billb1960

Did this again. I realize this is one of Graycliff's 'budget' smokes but it's a darn nice cigar especially with my weekend morning coffee:


----------



## Chad202

Rosalones "Seleccion Espanola"thanks @KungFumeta. The best cigar ive had this year. I dont know the specs of this particular vitola but damn!!!


----------



## Kasanova King

Xikar HC El Corojo Torpedo


----------



## Heath




----------



## A.McSmoke

Oliva Serie G - Torpedo


----------



## Billb1960

Stick I picked up at the event last Friday. So far not bad at all. Not too spicy, nutty with a nice berry finish.

Update: Spice has kicked up a notch but in a good way. Kind of like a spicy chocolate mole sauce. Still has a long fruity finish that's really nice. No bitterness at all. Yes I will be getting more of these!



Draw was just a little tight but not bad, burn was dead solid perfect, no touch ups right to the final delicious finger singeing nub. Excellent smoke.


----------



## jp1979

Ortega Serie D Maduro. Not horrible but won't buy again.


----------



## Old Smokey

Padilla 1932. It is approx. 4-5 years old and is a great cigar. This is the 4th of these I have smoked this last year and every one has been a great smoke.


----------



## cameradude

Diamond Crown #5


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill


----------



## Goatmilk

Frank Jr. First little monster I've enjoyed.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958

A 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto earlier today, and a My Father LB22 tonight


----------



## Gunther7912

Just finished off a short story.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## D307P

PerfecXion X from Fuente Mania


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## DogRockets

Had a Montecristo Media Noche robusto today to celebrate a big Bengals win. The cigar wasn't as good as I'd hoped but it was made sweeter with the taste of victory in my mouth. Who Dey!


----------



## Sprouthog

HG Drumstick


----------



## Jordan23

Another los blancos nine torpedo. Peace to all.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Papas Fritas tonight


----------



## Ribeater

smoked my last of the fiver of the illusion rothchilds. those are some sleeper sticks got a 5 er at my B&M for around 20 dollars. kudos "the Market " . You all were spot on on these little treasures, sure glad i joined the Puff to see what alot of others smoke.These lil things are awesomely tastey go to show ya you dont have to spend a fortune to smoke a great cigar. Go Bengals !!!


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited Maduro to wrap up the weekend's smoking activities. Weekends go by too damn fast.


----------



## Kasanova King

Punch time!










In all seriousness, it's a very good cigar....tons of creamy notes, etc.


----------



## gen2mike

Sosa wavell maduro


----------



## Shmokey

Illusione Rothchilde. My last one:fear:

Gonna have to go by the B&M tomorrow on my lunch


----------



## Billb1960

Diesel UHC


----------



## zeebee

Had my first My Father Flor de las Antillas while sitting in front of penny slots. My new fave.


----------



## D307P

LAdC Noblesse


----------



## Nicks85

A little tat capa


----------



## Trackmyer

Morning smoke..


Evening smoke..


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione HL maduro


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Nicks85

For my encore smoke tonight I am going big


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Topper company's new red band release. Very good, very simple, great down to the nub. Small perfecto size, rough Connecticut Broadleaf sungrown wrapper, totally delicious


----------



## fattaman




----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> LAdC Noblesse


Never seen before. I like the other LADCs. How's this one?


----------



## Heath

yep.


----------



## D307P

B-daddy said:


> Never seen before. I like the other LADCs. How's this one?


It's excellent. New limited edition release from Ashton


----------



## fattaman




----------



## TCBSmokes

Today's smoke plus a resident owl I wish I had better zoom for. It was a beauty.
View attachment 88863
View attachment 88862


----------



## theboss928

Just got done with a Tatuaje 10th anniversary belle encre perfecto. Starting to become one of my favorite go to Tatuajes along with the Reserva sw.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Nica Libre Potencia Robusto


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Burned 3 today
Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro this morning while walking the auction inventory.
Mason Dixon South at the cigar shop
Las Calaveras at the cigar shop


----------



## Bruck

Having a Pinar Del Rio Habano Reserva Limitada, a fine tasting cigar, but for some reason it has a rank odor, like burning hair. Flavor's fine but I just have to try not to smell it (?!)
This is normally one of my favorite smokes, hope they aren't all like this (previous ones weren't).


----------



## Shaun

After recently saying that I wasn't a fan of CAO, I actually really enjoyed the next two blends I tried. This one was pretty damn good, and the Extreme was terrific!


----------



## Billb1960

Torano Loyal courtesy of @_Drez


----------



## Geobain

Aging Room Quattro


----------



## gen2mike

Avo Heritage Special Toro


----------



## Archun

Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Churchill


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Sigaar

Padron 1926 No.6 Maduro


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Kasanova King

Smoked a Macanudo Cru Royal Robusto earlier.

It started off decent until it started to go out on my every 10 minutes or so....they must have put some sort of flame retardant in it...same thing they do for those 5 Vegas Gold Maduros, I'm assuming. Totally hampers the experience.


----------



## Kasanova King

Est. 1844


----------



## Trackmyer

Ahhhh... worthy of taking to a wee nub.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist

Flor de las Antillas by My Father.

So good.


----------



## Old Smokey

Room 101 Daruma lancero.


----------



## steelman

J. Fuego Americano Robusto.


----------



## thechasm442

La Antiguedad Toro. One of my top 5 for the year. If it's not on the CA top 20 of 2014 I will cancel my subscription.


----------



## Shaun

Wow! Luchador Hombre. The first of a 5'er I got off of CBid. If the rest perform and taste like this one, these will go right to the top of my list of favorites. Highly recommend if you haven't tried them.


----------



## A.McSmoke

262 Paradigm - Short Robusto

If you've been looking for a new complex, medium-full cigar, you should definitely try these. Great flavor with obvious changes throughout. Attractive wrapper and very well constructed. What more can we ask for? Pleasant surprise!


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Ribeater

CLE Cuarenta corona these are yummy.


----------



## gen2mike

Brick House maduro, and yes I'm sitting in an officechair in my bathroom smoking a cigar.. Its 10 degrees outside with 30 mph wind.


----------



## TCBSmokes

gen2mike said:


> Brick House maduro, and yes I'm sitting in an officechair in my bathroom smoking a cigar.. Its 10 degrees outside with 30 mph wind.
> View attachment 51209


You get my vote for most original pic of the week. Also, the best example of multi-tasking I've seen in a while. Carry on. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 88891


----------



## Kasanova King

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## WNYTony

My choice was an Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona bestowed upon my by @anthony d
Great little winter smoke !


----------



## thechasm442

One of my faves...lat44 maduro.


----------



## thechasm442

Haven't had a 3 cigar day in a while


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## D307P

Last night went to B&M for Fuente Toast Across America charity box event. Smoked an Opus X Angel Share Fuente Fuente. Words cannot describe how good it was


----------



## Kasanova King

I cannot say enough good things about these....amazing cigars....and what you can get them for is just ridiculous. These taste better than a lot of $10 sticks, imo.

Palo Prieto Robusto


----------



## Bizumpy

Today tried my first 5 Vegas Gold. Awful. Couldn't get through the first third. It was pepper _pepper _*pepper*. Worst canine missile I've experienced yet. Made the sad mistake of buying a fiver on cbid. Will stick these in the bottom of the humidor.

What disturbs me most is that the CI catalog says they're one of the company's most popular brands. WTF?? :jaw:


----------



## Drez_

A.McSmoke said:


> 262 Paradigm - Short Robusto
> 
> If you've been looking for a new complex, medium-full cigar, you should definitely try these. Great flavor with obvious changes throughout. Attractive wrapper and very well constructed. What more can we ask for? Pleasant surprise!


Had one recently during a golf game, very nice cigar. Will definitely be picking up more to keep at least 5 or so at a time in the humidor. Would also like to try the Lancero, but the short robusto has been one of the best new cigars I've tried in the last few months at minimum, if not longer than that.


----------



## Billb1960

Bizumpy said:


> Today tried my first 5 Vegas Gold. Awful. Couldn't get through the first third. It was pepper _pepper _*pepper*. Worst canine missile I've experienced yet. Made the sad mistake of buying a fiver on cbid. Will stick these in the bottom of the humidor.
> 
> What disturbs me most is that the CI catalog says they're one of the company's most popular brands. WTF?? :jaw:


One of the few AJF blends of which I'm not a big fan


----------



## Kasanova King

Billb1960 said:


> One of the few AJF blends of which I'm not a big fan


Whoa! Hold on there a minute! I can't stand 5 Vegas Golds either.....and they are not an AJ Fernandez blend....as far as I am aware. The only 5 Vegas blend from AJ Fernandez is the AAA. Just had one last night and it was awesome. :biggrin1:


----------



## Billb1960

Kasanova King said:


> Whoa! Hold on there a minute! I can't stand 5 Vegas Golds either.....and they are not an AJ Fernandez blend....as far as I am aware. The only 5 Vegas blend from AJ Fernandez is the AAA. Just had one last night and it was awesome. :biggrin1:


Ah, I did not know that! Makes perfect sense, thanks for the info.


----------



## droy1958

My first Nica Rustica. For sure, a full bodied smoke to me...mg:


----------



## Kasanova King

Billb1960 said:


> Ah, I did not know that! Makes perfect sense, thanks for the info.


Yeah, I was wondering about that since you seem to like Diesels, etc......if you like that flavor profile, you probably would like the 5 Vegas AAA....it tastes nothing like other 5 Vegas cigars.....it's totally an AJF creation....

Here's the one I had last night:










(If the 5 Vegas doesn't have the AAA at the bottom, it's not from AJF... )


----------



## Kasanova King

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Toro


----------



## gen2mike

About to start a $20 bill on fire.
Davidoff Millennium Robusto


----------



## DbeatDano

La Palina Black Label. What a great cigar!


----------



## Geobain




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

Afternoon cigar...



Damn, that was a long smoke.


----------



## Chad202

Pc La historia


----------



## Engineer99

JDN Rosalones 448. 

Cheap and flavorful.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Drez_ said:


> Had one recently during a golf game, very nice cigar. Will definitely be picking up more to keep at least 5 or so at a time in the humidor. Would also like to try the Lancero, but the short robusto has been one of the best new cigars I've tried in the last few months at minimum, if not longer than that.


Indeed. I had no idea there was a Lancero. I'll most definitely be on the look out for that.


----------



## Redneck_toy

I enjoyed a rapture from La Aurora. Not exactly my favorite smoke, but not too shabby either


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Old Smokey

Padilla Habano torpedo that had about 5 years on it. The draw was very tight and I ended up laying it down after nearly 30 minutes. I don't really have time to grab another smoke for tonight, so it was a little disappointing.


----------



## Drez_

Not to throw it off topic..but some of these bands are pretty nice. (hint hint, check the contest in my signature) - 

I am envious of those of you still getting to enjoy some nice smokes.. The cold at night when I leave for work has me wanting nothing to do with a cigar lately. No time during the day to sit down and enjoy a cigar either..holidays are fun but hectic.


----------



## Billb1960

I'd rate this one DS for Damn Smooth!

ETA: That was a hard cigar to put down. Definitely the best Tat I've smoked so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Joya De Nicaragua 
Antano Dark Corojo 
La Niveladora

great smoke, thank you @greige matter


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Oliva Serie V Melanio


----------



## BryGuySC

Late night Hair of the Dog.
Hard to keep an even burn, as it is pretty breezy.


----------



## thechasm442

Not bad for a free smoke. Very woodsy.


----------



## Tom_Fischburne

Don Kiki

Just waow buddies


----------



## greige matter

WNYTony said:


> Joya De Nicaragua
> Antano Dark Corojo
> La Niveladora
> 
> great smoke, thank you @greige matter


You are quite welcome @WNYTony.

I also have a box of the JDN Dark Poderosa which is fantastic. Let me know if you would like a couple along with a couple of the La Niveladora.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## droy1958




----------



## Kasanova King

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## Nature

Jaime Garcia


----------



## Nature




----------



## TCBSmokes

First I had a VS Primeros cigarillo then a La Aurora Barrel Aged robusto.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## A.McSmoke

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro


----------



## D307P




----------



## a2dogs

Troya Classico, Limited Edition. First third was ho hum, the rest was quite good.


----------



## dcmain

My first Montecristo. White label #1 according to the tag. Pleasant and mild cedar and cream smoke that burned slow and even. It even re-lit well when I let it go out 1/2 way through. Flavors build toward the end, but then I caught a note of ammonia and that ended it for me with about 1 1/2 inches to go.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Havana VI lancero - just got a new box of Tat lances, so thought I'd put flame to the last one I had resting.


----------



## Herf N Turf

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI lancero - just got a new box of Tat lances, so thought I'd put flame to the last one I had resting.


THAT! My friend, is a serious commitment! :lol:


----------



## droy1958

Black Label Trading Company Deliverance Lancero. This cigar will probably catch on fire as I don't think I can smoke it slow enough to keep it cool.....Earthy start with a light spice finish that I haven't put my finger on yet. It's not pepper for sure....


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herf N Turf said:


> THAT! My friend, is a serious commitment! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Macanudo 2014 Estate Reserve Limited Ed. Mild and good, bordering on ordinary but good down to the nub! :thumb:


----------



## Geobain

Smoking a San Lotano Connecticut and not really digging it. Love their maduros though. But soon is home from college enjoying one with me so it's all good.


----------



## Billb1960

Genesis The Project



Pretty darn good stick for something that comes packed in an ashtray


----------



## Shaun

Old stand by. The Brute. I feel fortunate that I must be one of the odd few that really digs these things. I can pick them up for about $1.50/stick on CBid with a little patience.


----------



## droy1958

Ashton Churchill...


----------



## Auburnguy

I had a KFC and one other stick that slipped my mind. The KFC was quite the experience. Interesting cigar for sure. Not sure it would be in my rotation but, I could pick up a stick here and there and not be angry.


----------



## Billb1960

Auburnguy said:


> I had a KFC and one other stick that slipped my mind. The KFC was quite the experience. Interesting cigar for sure. Not sure it would be in my rotation but, I could pick up a stick here and there and not be angry.


Sure have an interesting aroma out of the wrapper don't they? Smelled like a campfire to me. That smell didn't really carryover into the flavor of the cigar as much as I expected it to which was fine by me. I thought it was OK, nothing I'd buy a box of but not a bad smoke.


----------



## Aureus

Today was a Nica Libre Contra for breakfast, a Punch Pita Toro for lunch and a La Libertad Short Perfecto for the evening. The Contra and the Libertad being staples for me at the moment. 

Yesterday was better

A Tatuaje Tattoo Bonito, a My Father La Antiguedad Toro Gordo and finished up the day at the smoke shop with a New World Gordo. Should have taken notes as I doubt I'll be smoking any of them again any time soon. 'Good' sums up my experience with all of them.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

View attachment 88941
Spent the evening at the Grindstone. Had a couple VERY nice cigars! What a killer club..

This one was a gift from an HBT brother.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NemeKriss

CAO concert roadie possibly my new favorite cao


----------



## thechasm442

Billb1960 said:


> I'd rate this one DS for Damn Smooth!
> 
> ETA: That was a hard cigar to put down. Definitely the best Tat I've smoked so far.


GREAT smoke. It's not my favorite Tat by far, but it is one of the absolute smoothest cigars I have ever had, bar none.


----------



## gen2mike

Oliva series G Maduro Belicoso. I really like these for some reason. maybe because its the first maduro cigars had a few years ago and I just like to have one now and then.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Drez_

Auburnguy said:


> I had a KFC and one other stick that slipped my mind. The KFC was quite the experience. Interesting cigar for sure. Not sure it would be in my rotation but, I could pick up a stick here and there and not be angry.





Billb1960 said:


> Sure have an interesting aroma out of the wrapper don't they? Smelled like a campfire to me. That smell didn't really carryover into the flavor of the cigar as much as I expected it to which was fine by me. I thought it was OK, nothing I'd buy a box of but not a bad smoke.


I've only had a KFC here or there, but if it was something you'd enjoy trying I'd reach for a Leccia Black..and then a Spectre.

The Spectre is by far my favorite of the fire-cured lines I've tried. I actually wouldn't mind picking some more up, might have to see if I can find some on sale somewhere soon.


----------



## Billb1960

Early morning smoke. I love weekends!


----------



## D307P




----------



## gen2mike

Aging room F55 maestro. First aging room I've tried. The pre light draw has a nice caramel taste.


----------



## gtechva

gen2mike said:


> Aging room F55 maestro. First aging room I've tried. The pre light draw has a nice caramel taste.
> View attachment 51244


I have one resting. When done, let me know what you think, please.


----------



## Billb1960

thechasm442 said:


> GREAT smoke. It's not my favorite Tat by far, but it is one of the absolute smoothest cigars I have ever had, bar none.


I have a few more to try in the humi, a Cojonu 2012, a Fausto, a Tattoo and a Miami.


----------



## thechasm442

Billb1960 said:


> I have a few more to try in the humi, a Cojonu 2012, a Fausto, a Tattoo and a Miami.


The cojonu 2012 is one of my favorites, especially the broadleaf. All good cigars though.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Enjoying a Cabaiguan Guapos lancero.


----------



## Shaun

John Bull "Bulldog". I bought a 5'er of these off of CBid because I was curious about them. I like a mild-medium smoke with my morning coffee on the weekends and these are very inexpensive.

This was the first one I smoked and I rate it a solid "meh". Think I'll let the others rest awhile and see if they improve at all. I will say the burn was nearly perfect. There was a crack in the wrapper under the band that kind of bulged and expanded when the band was removed but it was inconsequential. More of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## droy1958

Happy Weekend all!!!...


----------



## dcmain

I smoked this while running around this morning and LOVED evey second down to singed mustache hairs in the last draw. LAT 44 Maddie


----------



## Drez_

Finally nice enough outside to sit and enjoy something for longer than twenty minutes!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## zeebee

D307P said:


>


Just bought one last night. What did you think?


----------



## D307P

zeebee said:


> Just bought one last night. What did you think?


Very mild for me but not bad for first thing in the morning.


----------



## DbeatDano

Shaun said:


> John Bull "Bulldog". I bought a 5'er of these off of CBid because I was curious about them. I like a mild-medium smoke with my morning coffee on the weekends and these are very inexpensive.
> 
> This was the first one I smoked and I rate it a solid "meh". Think I'll let the others rest awhile and see if they improve at all. I will say the burn was nearly perfect. There was a crack in the wrapper under the band that kind of bulged and expanded when the band was removed but it was inconsequential. More of an annoyance than anything.


A solid meh. Now that's a rating system I can get behind!


----------



## B-daddy

I smoked this Fincks Cheroot while working a stream project today. It aspires to meh.


----------



## Old Smokey

Due to family work commitments, we are doing our Thanksgiving today. As the family cook I have been slaving over a hot oven since 9am. Besides thanksgiving dinner I am burning a LADC Mi Amor Reserva. I am about 30 minutes in and have another 30 before the prime rib should be ready. I am enjoying both the day and the cigar.


----------



## Chad202




----------



## Chad202

Old Smokey said:


> Due to family work commitments, we are doing our Thanksgiving today. As the family cook I have been slaving over a hot oven since 9am. Besides thanksgiving dinner I am burning a LADC Mi Amor Reserva. I am about 30 minutes in and have another 30 before the prime rib should be ready. I am enjoying both the day and the cigar.


Happy Thanksgiving sir. Early is good too


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## thechasm442

LP9 Robusto


----------



## Goatmilk

Goat has a picture!? What!?


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46 and Presidente


----------



## Old Smokey

Chad202 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving sir. Early is good too


Thank you. We had a great time. And I didn't see one person spit any food out.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958




----------



## NorCalJaybird

Yummy!


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## gtechva

NorCalJaybird said:


> Yummy!


Is that holder a new design? maybe a beta? Anything you can tell us about?


----------



## Ribeater

Opus XXX and crown on the rocks


----------



## Svet

CAO Vanilla flavors..... Blashemy I know! Wife was working and kids were napping..Had to pick up dog poop in the yard and didn't want to waste a better cigar.....


----------



## Kasanova King

Just smoked a Escudo Cubano Maduro Toro

I got a few as part of a sampler about 6 months ago. The first I smoked was average at best, but what a difference 6 months' rest makes. Nice tasting cigar.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Had a good day today. Anejo 50 that I didnt get much from. It just had some hot smoke taste to it. I have had a 50 before that was much better. The Aging Room M356 had a spicy kick to it. The spice settled down halfway through but I got a nice buzz from it. It went out on me a couple times so do not know if the buzz was from the nicotine or puffing so much to keep it going.


----------



## NemeKriss

San Cristobal original, always a goodie


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Auburnguy

@DogRockets and I having MOW Side Project Skull Crushers. Not a bad stick all in all. Draw was a little wonky on mine, but I look forward to the others I have to try later on. The Heater worked out great once again. What a weekend for cigars. I have had 4 in 2 days and tomorrow might be nice enough to squeeze another one in after church.


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## gen2mike

gtechva said:


> I have one resting. When done, let me know what you think, please.


Was not impressed at all. The draw was loose the flavos were good at first but at the last third it became very bitter. I tossed it early. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

View attachment 88953
View attachment 88956
View attachment 88957


gtechva said:


> Is that holder a new design? maybe a beta? Anything you can tell us about?


it is the final design of a fairly long project. This is now in production and the first rounds will be done and ready in 2 weeks out of my fab shop in Redding CA. This one is smaller, rounder, has a couple of beer bottle openers (pop top and twist top) and a golf divot repair tool that seconds as a cigar NUB holder and will also hold the tool in the grass so you can rest your golf clubs on it out of the wet grass while you putt. I have sent out several dozen to people around the globe to get feedback and suggestions. Well this is the final. They will be available at Stogie Toys and hopefully at your local B&M cigar store as well. Should be retailing right at $14.99..

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Not sure why this site is so hard to attach picts to but here is another shot

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

And one more. 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread.... These are 100% made in USA and I am going to donate a portion of every one sold on my site to Cigars for Soldiers.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: Not bad for $1.80 a stick


----------



## Shaun

So yesterday morning I posted a picture of the John Bull Bulldog that I bought a 5'er of out of curiosity, in a search for an inexpensive mild-medium cigar to smoke with my weekend coffee.

Also out of curiosity, I picked up a 5'er of the Reposado '96 Connecticuts. I smoked my first one this morning and this one was actually pretty good. Pretty mild but a nice toasty, sweet flavor with a hint of some nuttiness. A good mild smoke if you have the time to smoke a small baseball bat. Perfect burn and construction.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Another Cabaiguan but this in the natural version.


----------



## gen2mike

Graycliff G2 Turbo Edicion Limitada 2012 Toro


----------



## Sigaar

Cleaning the gutters and smoking a Top Hat from Holt's. Nice and cheap yard 'gar. A bit mild for my taste, but not bad.


----------



## Heath

excellent choice. Both the cigar and the squeezing one in later


Auburnguy said:


> @DogRockets and I having MOW Side Project Skull Crushers. Not a bad stick all in all. Draw was a little wonky on mine, but I look forward to the others I have to try later on. The Heater worked out great once again. What a weekend for cigars. I have had 4 in 2 days and tomorrow might be nice enough to squeeze another one in after church.


----------



## Billb1960

Auburnguy said:


> @DogRockets and I having MOW Side Project Skull Crushers. Not a bad stick all in all. Draw was a little wonky on mine, but I look forward to the others I have to try later on. The Heater worked out great once again. What a weekend for cigars. I have had 4 in 2 days and tomorrow might be nice enough to squeeze another one in after church.


Those must be your "smoking pants" :lol:


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Those must be your "smoking pants" :lol:


Dude be kickin'...word....


----------



## Don Fernando

Don Carlos 2


----------



## droy1958

Since I won a fiver of these in a contest I'll destroy this one. CroMagnon Cranium...


----------



## D307P




----------



## B-daddy

Hemingway of some kind. Think it's a best seller. It was good.


----------



## MattyMatt

Had my first Illusione Rothchilde. Pepper blaster!


----------



## Trackmyer

A wee lil My Father and some golden nectar.


----------



## Bruck

Just converted a Mi Barrio to tasty plumes


----------



## zeebee

Enjoyed a mild NY afternoon. The wife even joined me with a Java Mint.


----------



## Auburnguy

Billb1960 said:


> Those must be your "smoking pants" :lol:


Lol. That would be @DogRockets and his smoking pants. You should have seen his smoking jacket!


----------



## droy1958

Bruck said:


> Just converted a Mi Barrio to tasty plumes


That's one I've never heard of....


----------



## Cool Breeze

It was actually yesterday, but I had a Nica Rustica sitting around the fire at deer camp before heading off for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Shaun

My NFL Sunday stogie in the "private smoking lounge". Unfortunately another tough loss for my Vikings. Ave Maria Charlemagne. Another stellar blend by AJ Fernandez IMHO.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Verocú 46 - man, I wish these were a production size...


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> Goat has a picture!? What!?


OMG!!!!! a Goatmilk pic!!!!

sooooooo rare


----------



## B-daddy

Cool Breeze said:


> It was actually yesterday, but I had a Nica Rustica sitting around the fire at deer camp before heading off for the afternoon hunt.


I see you're one of them scent control Nazis.


----------



## Billb1960

Such a great smoke!


----------



## Billb1960

Double post


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis...


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis...


What'd you think of it? I really liked mine.


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje Cabaiguan lancero are a very physically tough day at work.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> What'd you think of it? I really liked mine.


I really like them. I prefer the robusto over the gordo, but that's the only two vitolas I've tried...


----------



## Heath

droy1958 said:


> I really like them. I prefer the robusto over the gordo, but that's the only two vitolas I've tried...


I agree 100% they don't get the attention they deserve. I really like these too.


----------



## Chad202

Anejo 888 . My first anejo and so far its been great. Subtle, but very interesting flavors with just enough strength.


----------



## Heath

Chad202 said:


> Anejo 888 . My first anejo and so far its been great. Subtle, but very interesting flavors with just enough strength.


nice excellent choice. I haven't had one of these new ones yet but love the 46. everybody smoking good stuff today.


----------



## Chad202

Heath said:


> nice excellent choice. I haven't had one of these new ones yet but love the 46. everybody smoking good stuff today.


 @Heath my fears were warrated. I was afraid ill fall in love with a harder to find smoke and this one has been special so far. What are your thoughts on opuses? Namely the robustos? Sorry to hijack just curious


----------



## gen2mike

Just a lil Tat Havana IV I should have let rest longer...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D307P

2014 Alec Bradley Fine and Rare. These are the best F&R release


----------



## Passprotection

Just lit up a Fast Eddie


----------



## greige matter

Liga Undercrown Robusto on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Heath

I love them after a year or two. rott they can be disappointing but after a year or more they they really shine. I like the xxx the fuente fuente and the robusto. I pick them up at my local b&m for 12 to 15 bucks depending on vitola.


Chad202 said:


> @Heath my fears were warrated. I was afraid ill fall in love with a harder to find smoke and this one has been special so far. What are your thoughts on opuses? Namely the robustos? Sorry to hijack just curious


----------



## Chad202

Heath said:


> I love them after a year or two. rott they can be disappointing but after a year or more they they really shine. I like the xxx the fuente fuente and the robusto. I pick them up at my local b&m for 12 to 15 bucks depending on vitola.


 @Heath nice good 2 know


----------



## Nature

Heard a lot of good things about these.
Time to get one out and give it a go.

RoMa Craft Aquitaine


----------



## Shaun

Inspired by @Billb1960, I decided to wrap-up the weekend's stogie smoking with a Rabid Figurado.


----------



## Sprouthog

JD Howard 46


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6x54 H Upmann Havoc cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 11 months. I found this cigar to be nothing special; it had pepper, wood and coffee.opcorn: The construction was good with good burn and excellent draw. I am not disappointed with this cigar but was not impressed. Even on my meager retirement income I have acquired a more refined taste preference and what was very acceptable in my early years are simply "ho hum" now.:nod: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of hot coffee; I can definitely say that the coffee was great!:hc


----------



## six10

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I had a 6x54 H Upmann Havoc cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 11 months. I found this cigar to be nothing special; it had pepper, wood and coffee.opcorn: The construction was good with good burn and excellent draw. I am not disappointed with this cigar but was not impressed. Even on my meager retirement income I have acquired a more refined taste preference and what was very acceptable in my early years are simply "ho hum" now.:nod: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of hot coffee; I can definitely say that the coffee was great!:hc


I'd recommend trying the Legacy Toro if you haven't yet.


----------



## FloGrown85

Just finished up a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. Not a bad stick (from a noob perspective anyways)!


----------



## gen2mike

Working on this Partagas 1845, the draw is a bit tight...


----------



## cameradude

Just finished puffing on an Ave Maria Immaculata. :smoke2:


----------



## Billb1960

Last smoke of the weekend, a big fat stick of chocolatey goodness:


----------



## dcmain

Relaxed with an undercrown before the start of the SNF game.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday, a Gran Habano Azteca which paired nicely with a ruby port.
View attachment 88978
View attachment 88977
And today, a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro torpedo which smoked like a cluster of wet grape leaves. Not that they're all like that but I just might not be a maduro fan.
View attachment 88976


----------



## Kasanova King

Diesel Unlimited Maduro


----------



## Kasanova King

TCBSmokes said:


> Yesterday, a Gran Habano Azteca which paired nicely with a ruby port.
> View attachment 88978
> View attachment 88977
> And today, a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro torpedo which smoked like a cluster of wet grape leaves. Not that they're all like that but I just might not be a maduro fan.
> View attachment 88976


No, they're not all like that...come to think of it, pretty much the only one that has those specific qualities is the 5 Vegas Maduro....:lol:


----------



## thechasm442

Pudgy Frank. Very awesome, lots of cocoa and spices.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

My local shop was giving away a free CAO Flathead Sparkplug 450 with every purchase. I'm not a huge fan of CAO but this was a great smoke, love the boxing and presentation


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## zabhatton

Smoking a churchill to celebrate the last possible reasonable smoking day. Best burnline I've ever seen!


----------



## six10

View attachment 88987

LGC sumatra wavell from some sampler a while ago. Better than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Calikind

LFD last night


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue


----------



## Nature

Passprotection said:


>


What'd ya think?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

UC Corona Viva


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Passprotection

Nature said:


> What'd ya think?


I like them a lot... odd though that I smoked one ROTT when they arrived and liked it a bit more then - still a great cigar now. My only complaint is that it will not hold an ash. Almost short filterish.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas NO. 2. After a week in the 40's, almost 70 today, but still time to stock up on more of these little wintertime morsels.
View attachment 88990


----------



## Ribeater

La Aurora 1495 5X50 delious


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

Trying to slip in a Davidoff 4x4 before my mom gets here for the holiday week...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## Bruck

droy1958 said:


> That's one I've never heard of....


Me neither, until a co-worker gave me one. It was pretty good. He got it at Famous. Nicaraguan.


----------



## Svet

Beautiful November night here in Southern NY!! Smoking an AF Anejo 46... Dealer got them in today but sadly only a single box of 77s. He only let me grab one...


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Skull and Bones Little boy


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 45th


----------



## boats

This is boats. I smoked El Mejor Espresso cigar this evening. It was a good, relaxing smoke. I wished I had some good whiskey to go along with cigar. It would
been a better smoke.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## Kasanova King

Shaun said:


>


What do you think of them? I bought a box about 5 months ago and have been smoking one a month since. Initially, I thought they needed a lot of rest....after a few months, they're better but not quite there yet, imo.

How do you like them?


----------



## Shaun

Kasanova King said:


> What do you think of them? I bought a box about 5 months ago and have been smoking one a month since. Initially, I thought they needed a lot of rest....after a few months, they're better but not quite there yet, imo.
> 
> How do you like them?


I actually like these things. But based on the fact that you can almost always get them dirt cheap, I figure I must be one of the only ones. I do agree that they need some time to rest though. Hard to describe the flavor. They're not really similar to anything else in my opinion. There are a lot better cigars out there for sure, but I've yet to find one that's as good for the price you can get these for. I pick them up off of Cbid for $1.50-$2.00/stick. One of my regular "go to" smokes.


----------



## Kasanova King

Shaun said:


> I actually like these things. But based on the fact that you can almost always get them dirt cheap, I figure I must be one of the only ones. I do agree that they need some time to rest though. Hard to describe the flavor. They're not really similar to anything else in my opinion. There are a lot better cigars out there for sure, but I've yet to find one that's as good for the price you can get these for. I pick them up off of Cbid for $1.50-$2.00/stick. One of my regular "go to" smokes.


They're definitely not dog rockets, by any means...decent smokes, and like you said, very "unique", especially at that price point. I think I paid less than $30 for the box on C-Bid...so I agree, very good value there. I haven't smoked one in a while....I might light one up soon though and see what they're like 5 months in....


----------



## TCBSmokes

boats said:


> This is boats. I smoked El Mejor Espresso cigar this evening. It was a good, relaxing smoke. I wished I had some good whiskey to go along with cigar. It would
> been a better smoke.


Hey, boats. Welcome aboard the good ship Puff-alot. T.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Kasanova King

These are steadily becoming my "barometer smokes". I'm starting to compare all other cigars to these. For a $8 stick, these are exceptional....in every possible way.

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## Geobain




----------



## KawandaBlack

just enjoyed a Maduro Belicoso TAA


----------



## Kasanova King

So, thanks to Sean, I decided to light up a 5 month old Cuba Libre Chairman.....one big son of a gun....










All I can say is that this bad boy benefited tremendously from rest....tons and tons of cream...and more cream, going into the 2nd third, nice!


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


>


That right there.....yum....


----------



## droy1958

My first shot at a Ventura Cigar offering. An Estilo Lancero. After an inch so far, so good.....


----------



## greige matter

Padron Delicias Maduro. Yum!


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

Mi Barrio, tossed after an inch


----------



## DbeatDano

Asylum Insidious corona.










And an Undercrown Double Corona last night


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain F lance. I have *no* idea how many years these have on 'em (at least two for sure, but I think it could be more). Hopefully the time hasn't mellowed it out too much.










Edit: this is going to be interesting. On the cold draw, I got a licorice like flavor, which I have never gotten from these. Usually I get "leather" and cocoa. Seems like age has changed these quite a bit. Time to light it up.


----------



## Billb1960

D307P said:


>


Got one of these in the on deck circle for tonight


----------



## Bernardini

In preparation for the east coast snow storm that's coming tomorrow (too damn early!!). First one in a while, forgot how much I like them


----------



## droy1958

Fallen Angel robusto...


----------



## Shaun

Kasanova King said:


> So, thanks to Sean, I decided to light up a 5 month old Cuba Libre Chairman.....one big son of a gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that this bad boy benefited tremendously from rest....tons and tons of cream...and more cream, going into the 2nd third, nice!


Hey! Nice. They're not too bad with a little rest, are they? I get a buttery tobacco core with some pepper and a hint of almond (?). Glad you enjoyed it, my friend!


----------



## D307P




----------



## momo439




----------



## Bruck

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just about to light up a Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain F lance. I have *no* idea how many years these have on 'em (at least two for sure, but I think it could be more). Hopefully the time hasn't mellowed it out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this is going to be interesting. On the cold draw, I got a licorice like flavor, which I have never gotten from these. Usually I get "leather" and cocoa. Seems like age has changed these quite a bit. Time to light it up.


When you finish that thing in a week or so, you'll have to let us know how it was


----------



## Bruck

Currently treating myself and anyone within smelling distance to a Brohiba churchill. This one has a CT broadleaf wrapper (grown in KY), KY burley binder, and a filler consisting of colombian seco and dominican ligero.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## gen2mike

Today was a La Duena robusto. New favorite!


----------



## cameradude

Enjoyed my first Tatuaje tonight.


----------



## droy1958

cameradude said:


> Enjoyed my first Tatuaje tonight.


Slurp....yummy looking!..


----------



## TCBSmokes

Plasencia rroboosto.
View attachment 89004


----------



## SmokinSpider

Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## imported_mark_j

Billb1960 said:


>


Good choice. Curivari makes some delicious and affordable cigars. My only regret is not trying one before last month. I've 3 of their blends now and they're all excellent.


----------



## Billb1960

mark_j said:


> Good choice. Curivari makes some delicious and affordable cigars. My only regret is not trying one before last month. I've 3 of their blends now and they're all excellent.


So far I like the Buenaventura more than I liked this one. It wasn't bad but a little 1 dimensional


----------



## DogRockets

Just finished the (hopefully) first of many cigars for this holiday weekend - an EP Carrillo Maduro. First time having this cigar (got it in a sampler). Construction was absolute top notch but flavor wise didn't really do much for me. Probably wouldn't buy one again.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo Fuente Añejo No.77 Sand Shark


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Bruck said:


> When you finish that thing in a week or so, you'll have to let us know how it was


 The Cain F Lancero was great - the years on it didn't mute it very much at all. It was a little more subdued than they normally are, but no complaints. The new licorice flavor that I got on the cold draw wasn't present while smoking. Basically it was a more mellow (but not too mellow) version of the controlled Ligero bomb they usually are.

I guess I am on a bit of a ligero kick right now, as I am just lighting up a Kristoff Ligero Maduro.


----------



## six10

View attachment 89008

Diamond Crown #3


----------



## cakeanddottle

[No message]


----------



## MattyMatt

La Aroma de Cuba mi amor reserva.....not my cup of tea unfortunetaly.


----------



## Old Smokey

Habana Leon Serie F 2000 torpedo. I believe this cigar to be from 2006 or 07 and has been rolling around in my collection avoiding cremation. Well, tonight it's time has come. And it is a wonderful smoke. Apparently these are a Pepin cigar made with 70% ligero, which had me Leary about its strength, but so far it is an incredibly flavorful and very smooth smoke. I wish I had a bunch of these, but this one is the only one I have.

Anyone here familiar with these cigars?


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## Trackmyer

Cannot get enough of these lately. Nice, short smoke.


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nic Fuerte B....


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## D307P




----------



## momo439




----------



## Redneck_toy

I smoked a San Lotano maduro oval. Very nice stick


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a Hoyo De Monterey 5.2X50 Excalibur Legend Challenger cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% humidor for 19 months. This is one of my favorite cigars giving me this afternoon an oily, medium to full power with pepper, spice and a delicious earthiness.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Shaun

Cheers, guys. And Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## thechasm442

Noellas, best cigar ever.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

PDR habano sun grown


----------



## Geobain

Pinolero


----------



## Billb1960

These never disappoint me


----------



## Keeper01

I could smoke a turkey with this!


----------



## a2dogs

La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra. Loved it! Was a bit tight on the draw. I didn't have anything to bore it out. It was very tasty the entire way, right down to the nub! I will be getting some more of those.


----------



## a2dogs

thechasm442 said:


> Noellas, best cigar ever.


One of my favorites!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

UC Corona Viva tonight


----------



## droy1958

a2dogs said:


> La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra. Loved it! Was a bit tight on the draw. I didn't have anything to bore it out. It was very tasty the entire way, right down to the nub! I will be getting some more of those.


I tasted some lemon or citrus type taste with the Sumatra wrapper. Did you pick up anything like that?.....


----------



## A.McSmoke

Hammer + Sickle Berlin Wall. Awesome!!! Put this on your must try list ladies & gents...


----------



## A.McSmoke

droy1958 said:


> I tasted some lemon or citrus type taste with the Sumatra wrapper. Did you pick up anything like that?.....


The La Reloba is a great smoke. My fav is the Robusto & Corona, which both are seemingly pretty hard to find. The Torpedo seems to be readily available, but this is the one I found to have a tight draw.

I got citrus and leather also...two of my favorite profiles


----------



## cameradude

Tonight's selection was an Espinoza La Zona Proxy No. 24 Churchill. Took a chance on cbid and picked these up for just a tad over $1. Got two wonderful hours out of this cigar, perfect construction and burn. The cigar was mild-medium, creamy, picked up some nutty flavors, a tiny bit of pepper spice, and a mild sweetness that I couldn't identify.


----------



## DogRockets

had a 2010 Oliva Serie V Maduro and a Latitude Zero last night. The Oliva was great (aged 4 years!) but the draw was very tight. The Latitude Zero was a great surprise. A fantastic smoke!


----------



## Billb1960

DogRockets said:


> had a 2010 Oliva Serie V Maduro and a Latitude Zero last night. The Oliva was great (aged 4 years!) but the draw was very tight. The Latitude Zero was a great surprise. A fantastic smoke!


I really like the couple of LZs I've smoked.

Still too dark for pics but I fired up a Nestor Miranda Collection Maduro robusto with my morning cuppa joe. Yummy.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

Been smoking through some of the sticks from Tobias' awesome Coffee Pass. Last night I burned one of the best Nicaraguans Ive had courtesy of @Cardinal

Yellow cello and a faded "2008".





Tim, you mentioned you wanted my thoughts on this. Tbh I was expecting it to be pretty soft, what I got was anything but. It was remarkably stronger than its rott counterpart. The aroma was incredible, all praise cello! The flavors rich, smooth and on-point. At 6 years its holding firm and not showing any signs of slowing down, whoever stored this did a great job 

Thanks buddy for sending one of the best sticks Ive had in a while.


----------



## Shaun

http://s133.photobucket.com/user/meehs/media/Nirvana.jpg.html


----------



## Billb1960

Shaun said:


>


Got one of these sitting in the humi from a DE sampler. What'd you think?


----------



## B-daddy

Chewed then smoked a CuAvanna Maduro while refereeing the Turkey Bowl (...er Mud Bowl) over at the middle school this morning. A great time and a very mediocre smoke.


----------



## buhi

First of the day (a bit windy in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## gen2mike

just about to stoke this one up for first Thanksgiving cigar. Regius Claro Exclusivo USA Fat perfecto. Lol a mouthful.


----------



## Billb1960

Cain Straight Ligero, one of the hitchhikers @Drez_ sent along with the Boveda contest. Been resting for a year


----------



## Geobain

Frying turkies and smoking cigars. What could be better?


----------



## D307P




----------



## Shaun

Billb1960 said:


> Got one of these sitting in the humi from a DE sampler. What'd you think?


This was my first and only but I would definitely pick up more. I like Cameroon wrappers. This had the typical Cameroon sweetness with some coffee and nuttiness. Super plentiful smoke that's on the thick side. It was very good!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Auburnguy

My second stick of the day. Watching football through the window with a heater going on high and snow falling like crazy. Good thing I have a porch.


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> My second stick of the day. Watching football through the window with a heater going on high and snow falling like crazy. Good thing I have a porch.


I guess I shouldn't complain for having 43 degrees here. What are you smoking? Not familiar with the band....


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Auburnguy

droy1958 said:


> I guess I shouldn't complain for having 43 degrees here. What are you smoking? Not familiar with the band....


It is a Swag. @Drez_ gave it to me in the Noob Trade. 1" in and it is ok so far.


----------



## droy1958

Auburnguy said:


> It is a Swag. @Drez_ gave it to me in the Noob Trade. 1" in and it is ok so far.


Thank you. Just looked them up and they sure come in some large ring gauges (54-70). Can't imagine smoking on a 7x70 gordo...


----------



## OnePyroTec

Illusione Fume D’ Amour Lagunas for us after dinner tonight. :smoke2:


----------



## Billb1960

Finishing off the night with an appropriate smoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Casa Magna (Nicaraguan) D Magnus II Limitada, and a Don Diego Baby!


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Been smoking through some of the sticks from Tobias' awesome Coffee Pass. Last night I burned one of the best Nicaraguans Ive had courtesy of @Cardinal
> 
> Yellow cello and a faded "2008".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, you mentioned you wanted my thoughts on this. Tbh I was expecting it to be pretty soft, what I got was anything but. It was remarkably stronger than its rott counterpart. The aroma was incredible, all praise cello! The flavors rich, smooth and on-point. At 6 years its holding firm and not showing any signs of slowing down, whoever stored this did a great job
> 
> Thanks buddy for sending one of the best sticks Ive had in a while.


Hey Tyler, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I thought the same thing, that it still has plenty of strength and body left. I got a peanut buttery taste from the one I've smoked so far and thought that was kind of unique too.

Happy belated Thanksgiving, hope you had a good one.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Enjoying a Tatuaje 10th anniversary Bon Chasseur with my morning coffee


----------



## Shaun

From last night:


----------



## Shaun

Billb1960 said:


> Finishing off the night with an appropriate smoke


Haven't tried this blend from AJ yet. What do you think of it?


----------



## Billb1960

Shaun said:


> Haven't tried this blend from AJ yet. What do you think of it?


Really good if you like Maduro. There's no question it's a AJF cigar but it's like a San Lotano Maduro on steroids, lotsa cocoa and berries. The nic kick in the last third is pretty stout as well.


----------



## Bizumpy

Smoked three yesterday, all three cheap lines from CI I believe.

*Nicarao Seleccion* driving down to the folks' place.
*Bahia Gold* while at the folks' place.
*Nestor Miranda Doppelbok* on the way home.

The Nicarao and Doppelbok were standard CI "dirt sticks," as I call them. I call cigars "dirt sticks" that are one step above dog rockets. They all taste exactly the same to me. They usually burn ok but have essentially no flavor other than dry, ashy charred wood and pepper. The smoke seems gritty and dirty to me somehow and I can't tell them apart at all. Maybe it's a Nicaraguan thing, I don't know.

The Nicarao was slightly better than the Doppelbok but both had little to no flavor and zero flavor change throughout. Nicarao gets 2/10 and Doppelbok gets 1/10. Totally forgettable smokes but at least not 0/10 like a true dog rocket. If I can finish the first third it's not a dog rocket in my book, and I did for both of these.

The one I had while visiting the 'rents was actually decent. Bahia Gold. (Never heard of any of these till I bought singles a couple of weeks ago on Cbid.) It, at least, had some sort of flavor and flavor change. Construction was very good and the tobacco was at least of some quality. Box pressed. I give it a 4/10. It would have been 5/10 because it had real flavors but unfortunately the flavors weren't exactly my cup of tea. There was some sort of "bittersweet nuttiness" that I didn't particularly care for, though my flavor identification is so awful I can't describe it any better than that. I might purchase again for $2-3 to give it another shot. The others, no.


----------



## strizza18

Sam Leccia Black Robusto. Good medium>Full smoke. Kind of a strange burn at first. Fire cured leaf smells amazing.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Ashton Symmetry


----------



## Jordan23

illusione epernay today.


----------



## Shaun

Billb1960 said:


> Really good if you like Maduro. There's no question it's a AJF cigar but it's like a San Lotano Maduro on steroids, lotsa cocoa and berries. The nic kick in the last third is pretty stout as well.


Sounds right up my alley. I'll have to try this one. Thanks.


----------



## jp1979

Special R


----------



## momo439

Perdomo 20th anniversary sun grown; meh... it fills the craving but no fireworks


----------



## Kasanova King

Not too bad with 6 months of rest on it....


----------



## droy1958

Latitude Zero Torpedo...


----------



## Chad202

Merlion and some Turbodog.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Billb1960

Not bad but won't buy more

ETA: I should add that the burn was perfect, draw was excellent, lots of smoke and the flavor was good. Not a complex cigar but decent flavor from start to finish, just not my preferred flavor.


----------



## Old Smokey

Thanks to #usafvet509 I am smoking
a MPG EPC Re-United. Delicious so far. Many thanks Trent, you made my evening.


----------



## BryGuySC




----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks to #usafvet509 I am smoking
> a MPG EPC Re-United. Delicious so far. Many thanks Trent, you made my evening.


Neat story on those cigars. Only 15,000 made....

I'm smoking an Arturo Fuente Corona Imperial....


----------



## MattyMatt

Padron delicias maduro. 29 degrees tonight at the Jersey Shore....the chiminea helped only slightly.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## thechasm442

mmmm delicious delicious broadleaf


----------



## cameradude

Decided to close the day with a Perdomo Champagne Noir. Two and a half hours later I am exhausted. Still had another inch to go, but I decided to surrender.


----------



## usafvet509

@Old Smokey , glad to hear it. Picked up another for myself, am looking forward to it. @Billb1960 , I highly recommend the Corojo Maduro, if you haven't had it yet. To my taste, it left the regular corojo in the dust, a tasty powerhouse :boxing:


----------



## DogRockets

Smoked a La Riqueza No 4 Maduro I received in the Noob exchange from @WNYTony. Not one I had ever heard of before. This cigar blew me away!!! I need to find more of these and in a hurry.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960

ETA: I honestly don't remember the last time smoked a Padron. This one came from a 5er I got on Free Fall from the devil site over a month ago. It was an hour and a quarter of pure smoking pleasure even at 35 degrees thanks to my propane Heat Devil. Very rich, perfect burn, perfect draw, strong leather & earth with a nice bittersweet cocoa finish. Burned my fingers on the nub. Great cigar.


----------



## Billb1960

@usafvet509 the Camacho was a Corojo Maduro


----------



## Merovius

Had this last night, thought it was worthy of a post.



Full bodied smoke from DPG for Ashton
Wrapper/Binder/ Filler - Ecuadorian Habano Rosado/Nicaragua Criollo.Habano/Nicaragua Esteli.Jalapa
~70k made (plenty)
~$14 for 2hrs of smoking delight

A very peaty, earthy Nicaraguan w/after dinner desert like flavors. Highlights are cinnamon and salt.


----------



## lvfcrook1503

Having this now as my...finally done the Christmas decorations smoke lol


----------



## D307P




----------



## whitesmoke

Frying turkies and smoking cigars. What could be better? smoking cigars and frying turkeys...lol


----------



## TCBSmokes

Out for a walk with Louie and a 5 Vegas High Primings torpedo. We both had a good time. T.
View attachment 89063


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## jpalamar

Sitting at CI watching the Flyers game with the wife. She has a 1400 and I finished a Power Ranger and a Issusione Ultra.


----------



## cameradude

Courtesy of @a2dogs, smoked an Undercrown that I received in the NOOB PIF. I think I may have a new favorite cigar.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Celebrated black Friday with a Tat Black.


----------



## Ethernomad

XxX

Got this in a tin of 3 last New Years. Amazing what a year of resting can do. My mouth is watering so much from the flavors that I'm making a mess of this poor little cigar.


----------



## DogRockets

Pulled a triple smoke day with @Auburnguy I had a Gurkha 125th Anniversary Maduro, a Nica Rustica, and an Alec Bradley K147. All great smokes!


----------



## Auburnguy

My three cigar day was fantastic. Takes my total to 5 for the weekend. I had a Phalanx, Nica Rustica, and a SRT. Fantastic day!


----------



## Chad202

Extraordinary after a months rest. Box worthy.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Saints & Sinners


----------



## usafvet509

Billb1960 said:


> @usafvet509 the Camacho was a Corojo Maduro


My.bad, it looked light lol


----------



## DbeatDano

Guerrilla Warfare courtesy of @SeanTheEvans. Lots of strength in such a little stick, but really good!


----------



## Billb1960

usafvet509 said:


> My.bad, it looked light lol


Yeah the bands look a lot alike as well


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

2014 Fine & Rare


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Spectre by AJF


----------



## jpalamar

D307P said:


> 2014 Fine & Rare


I was disappointed by that one.


----------



## MattyMatt

Had my first Tatuaje la casita criolla. 

It wasn't great and it wasn't bad. Somewhat one note through out. Picked up mainly that lead pencil type taste....almost like an imperfect spice trying to come through. Very short finish, which is probably best. Don't see myself picking up anymore once I finish this 5er.


----------



## Shaun

Had a My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto. Didn't have my phone so no picture. Great little smoke nonetheless!


----------



## thechasm442

Lat44 maduro, I love this smoke


----------



## Billb1960

Spoils of being a runner up in the Cheaphumidors.com contest. Very nice cigar.


----------



## NemeKriss

Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Imperial Habano


----------



## drb124

Yesterday. 


Today.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## zeebee

@D307P I live vicariously through you.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a quick MUWAT Baitfish before the games start


----------



## D307P

Freebie from the My Father Rep


----------



## Shaun

D307P said:


> Freebie from the My Father Rep


Nice! How was it? It looks very light in color compared the My Fathers that I've had.


----------



## D307P

Shaun said:


> Nice! How was it? It looks very light in color compared the My Fathers that I've had.


It was ok. Nothing special to me but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## MadMatt

Habana Double Cap rolled by Little Havana Cigar Shoppe.


----------



## HopJ

easy smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/g...4-4F94-BE0C-DB439FA86FBF_zpsdmshxuw6.jpg.html


----------



## Work4Play




----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Platinum churchill


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to celebrate the New Orleans Saints win with a 2009 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## TCBSmokes

Christmas decorating with a Fallen Angel by my side (and which I nicknamed Clarence).
View attachment 89099


----------



## Weldon78

Alec Bradley Overture


----------



## buhi

Arturo Fuente WOA Cameroon (with a North Coast Brother Thelonius)


----------



## Heath

tat havana vi victorias. just about a year on them it was goooood.


----------



## DogRockets

Had a Padilla Miami today that came in some sampler. Did absolutely nothing for me. Wouldn't try it again myself. Not a dog rocket, just not worth my hour when I can smoke something else I actually like and enjoy.


----------



## eddybones

I had a Crux Ninfamaniac this morning. I would have liked something else but it was sitting around a long time and I wanted it to go away.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Gunther7912

Had this while hanging the Christmas lights.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

AF Between | the | lines


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Lancero


----------



## thechasm442

I usually don't care for belicosos but this cigar is always a welcome exception, so yummy.


----------



## usafvet509

AVO Classic... nice for a mild smoke, smelled strongly of leather, tasted oaky, toasty


----------



## thechasm442

thechasm442 said:


> I usually don't care for belicosos but this cigar is always a welcome exception, so yummy.


For not being a belicoso fan, it didn't show today!


----------



## droy1958

Estilo Cubano Lancero...


----------



## thechasm442

One of Rocky's more solid cigars. Freedom toro


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## D307P

These are great cigars


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje Havana VI lancer.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tatuaje Havana VI lancero


----------



## Tgs679

Enjoying the weather on a stroll in Salem


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Yesterday afternoon, a Davidoff Nicaragua Diadema.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Avo Domaine robusto.
View attachment 89107


----------



## Merovius

Espinosa Laranja Reserva CG



Interesting smoke, red pepper and citrus.


----------



## MadMatt

A. Fuente Maduro Robusto


----------



## droy1958




----------



## BlueDevil07

CAO VR toro. Easing back into the game after a short absence.


----------



## cakeanddottle

yes yes, I smoked up all my Habanos and need to restock my desktop with Nicaraguans  I know it looks empty.


----------



## bluenose

Had my first cigar in years, Quorum corona. my order showed up today and couldn't avoid digging in so since I ordered multiples of these I sparked one up.
My noob palate couldn't tell it from the old ports or colts I used to frequent but wasn't bad.


----------



## Geobain

I finally found a Man O' War I like.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

76 degrees here today sat out on the deck and enjoyed the afternoon.


----------



## D307P

Ashton Symmetry


----------



## DbeatDano

MOW Phalanx


----------



## A.McSmoke

Baron by Kings Cigars


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Brohiba (RYO) under the heat lamp on the back deck 
This one is my favorite blend - Cameroon wrapper, Aleman (German/Dominican) binder, and filler consisting of Criollo ligero (nicaraguan), Brazil viso, and Piloto Cubano seco (Dominican).
Had a a CLE Plus (2013) in the truck on the way home - worked out of town today; the trip leaves plenty of time to burn some leaves.


----------



## Sprouthog

RoMa Craft CroMagnon EMH Robusto Extra


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited in the d.X vitola.


----------



## thechasm442

Corona Gorda


----------



## Jordan23

Last night another excellent LB9 torpedo.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## zeebee




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

UC Corona Viva


----------



## lukesparksoff

Undercrown and a Oliva G Maddy


----------



## Gordo1473

Davidoff short perfecto


----------



## MDSPHOTO

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/Cigar Pics/IMG_0767_zpsc49cd7d3.jpg.html


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 5X54 Oliva Serie G Cameroon cigar.:ss This cigar is what may be called a "desert cigar"; it is so creamy and delicious. Upon lighting this cigar I got a mild to medium, nutty and creamy chocolate flavor profile.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no visible veins, great burn and excellent draw.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a very large cup of hot coffee which went so well with my Serie G.:hc


----------



## D307P

Jekyll


----------



## Rorick

Just smoked an Isla Del Sol. For mt first real cigar, it wasn't bad. Couldn't detect the coffee undertones as well as I'd have liked, and I can see how people claim that the cap is a little on the too sweet side, but it was great all the way through.
Also took some puffs on a Baccarat as well, and enjoyed what little I tasted. I've c


----------



## DustinFuente

Nothing...it's either been too cold or raining for the last week


----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona


----------



## momo439

7-20-4 Dog Walker


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## imported_mark_j

AF Anejo 46. My first. It was a delicious, fragrant, complex, straight-burning powerhouse. Best cigar I've ever smoked despite being ROTT. An incredible bargain at MSRP. 

I have a humidor drawer full of different sized Anejos and now look forward to each one.


----------



## droy1958

Playing the numbers yesterday....
Davidoff 4x4 and Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## TCBSmokes

A The Griffin's robusto. One of few brands I became familiar with when first starting out many years ago and still a nice refined medium body smoke.
View attachment 89134


----------



## MadMatt

VR Guerrilla Warfare :smoke2:


----------



## D307P

Power Ranger


----------



## Merovius

2012 Samurai Maduro


----------



## Jordan23

J fuego origen originals. Good cigar.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

[No message]


----------



## rangerdavid

Just trying my first Diesel Hair of the Dog in Churchill. With 3 weeks rest on this sucker, it's damn good!!


----------



## Sprouthog

RoMa Craft CroMagnon EMH Robusto Extra


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Quite pleasantly surprised by this Reckoning.


----------



## Shaun

Coming down with a cold. Figured since I won't be able to taste so well, I'd go with "the usual".


----------



## gen2mike

Tasty


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Bruck

Noob First Class Bruck reporting in with a Nub Double Maduro


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Geobain




----------



## thechasm442

Piramide fino. My favorite vitola for this fantastic blend.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Viaje 50/50 Black with a year rest on it, very tasty


----------



## droy1958

Tat Pudgy Monster Mummy....

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/droy1958/media/DSC01710.jpg.html


----------



## Bizumpy

First CAO that I've liked. From a recent Cbid shipment. *CAO VR Full Fathom Five*, box-pressed. Lovely. I rarely nub a cigar these days.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## wabashcr

Just smoked my first Undercrown, and really liked it. Not as good as the LP9, but can see it being a superb everyday stick, if the legend of its origins has any truth to it.


----------



## Geobain

I love this cigar


----------



## droy1958

My first San Lotano Oval. This is yummy....


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## gen2mike

Padron for Friday eve.


----------



## Cardinal

By the light of my propane heater and drinking the Sam Adams Oktoberfest from @Cocker_dude from the Halloween pass, I had an Olive MBIII that's been in the humi for about a year and a half -










And a great new-to-me Curivari courtesy of @jp1979 from his contest -


----------



## droy1958

Might as well make it a 3 cigar day as it may be Monday before I have time for another. Have to head for the farm tomorrow, do some work and see if the deer cooperate enough to fill a couple of tags....


----------



## DbeatDano

Warlock Corona


----------



## jp1979

Cardinal said:


> And a great new-to-me Curivari courtesy of @jp1979 from his contest -


How'd you like it? I love those little things.


----------



## thechasm442

Man I love Pete Johnson. Even his budget blends are really good.


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> Man I love Pete Johnson. Even his budget blends are really good.


Is that one of the bundled brands?....I really like some of his offerings. I have some Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleafs coming in...


----------



## Bizumpy

Second smoke of the day -- *Man o' War Ruination* Corona.

My first Man o' War. Great construction but the flavors weren't my cup of tea. Started out peppery and became very dry and woody, with lots of burnt toast.

I like either heavy, sweet, earthy and chocolatey _or _mild and creamy, so this one didn't cut it for me. Well-made cigar, though.


----------



## Cardinal

jp1979 said:


> How'd you like it? I love those little things.


Man, it was excellent. I've only had the Buena Venturas before and I love them, and this was just as good to me.


----------



## Billb1960

A nice little Macanudo Maduro from the bomb courtesy of @Wook42 in the Noob PIF


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Cardinal said:


> Man, it was excellent. I've only had the Buena Venturas before and I love them, and this was just as good to me.


That cafe petite cafe is a sleeper. I've burned through 4 boxes of them. I've tried it in the bigger sizes but they aren't the same as the little guys.


----------



## MadMatt

Oliva O

:smoke2:


----------



## thechasm442

droy1958 said:


> Is that one of the bundled brands?....I really like some of his offerings. I have some Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleafs coming in...


I believe it is, not positive though. I know you can find them in the $2 range if you look around.

That Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf is a great cigar!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Tgs679

Noellas Reserva


----------



## zeebee

Bizumpy said:


> Second smoke of the day -- *Man o' War Ruination* Corona.
> 
> My first Man o' War. Great construction but the flavors weren't my cup of tea. Started out peppery and became very dry and woody, with lots of burnt toast.
> 
> I like either heavy, sweet, earthy and chocolatey _or _mild and creamy, so this one didn't cut it for me. Well-made cigar, though.


If you wanna stay in the AJF realm, try the MOW Virtue for the mild creamy smoke or the UHC for the earthy chocolate.


----------



## Keeper01

Great smoke.


----------



## Geobain




----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## momo439




----------



## Gunzel

Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro just to change things up a bit


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Jordan23

Oliva V Double Robusto. Good and rich as always...these dont wow me now though.


----------



## wabashcr

Can't post pics yet, but had a nice Nica Rustica


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960

Hitchhiker in a very generous trade with @zeebee. Very nice smoke!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Morning dog walk smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Based on recent raves posted here, dug out an Ave Maria "churcharista" (not sure what they named this vitola) and they were right. Did smoke rather quickly so would not be afraid of its size.
View attachment 89183
View attachment 89184


----------



## D307P

Power Ranger


----------



## Billb1960

My first 5 Vegas AAA. Definitely an AJF blend...nice!


----------



## HopJ

La flor Dominicana - Suave - 42 X 5.5 Insurrecto


----------



## wabashcr

AB Black Market Gordo. 6 x 60 is too much for my tastes, especially out in the cold, but the B&M I picked it up from didn't carry any other vitola. Not a bad smoke ROTT, but definitely seemed like one that would have benefited from a nap. Unfortunately I'm a noob, and I don't have the luxury of smoking aged cigars while waiting for new purchases to rest.


----------



## Geobain




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Found this in the back of my fridge, had to be from the first sampler I bought when I got back into cigars over 2 years ago. Tasted like hot air, but burn was awesome three ashes from foot to cap.


----------



## Heath

why not. Don pepin garcia 10th aniv


----------



## TAB

My Father En Cedero


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

El Centurion Toria


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful Leaf by Oscar Corojo, and I do mean beautiful, courtesy of @Horsefeathers. I normally don't notice that much visually about parejos, but this one was just perfect - I couldn't see a seam, and it was flawlessly symmetrical. Perfect draw and burn as well.

Definitely rolled by someone who knew their business, and it tasted great too. Believe this was an LE or store release too, so thanks Ryan for giving me a chance to try one I never would have otherwise been able to get.


----------



## Cardinal

Heath said:


> why not. Don pepin garcia 10th aniv


Mmmmmmm are they as good as people say?


----------



## Billb1960

Quesada Tributo


----------



## Heath

yeah it was pretty good smooth not allot of dpg signature pepper. wayyyyyyy over priced too. I enjoyed it and will enjoy its 6 partners napping in the humi.


Cardinal said:


> Mmmmmmm are they as good as people say?


----------



## D307P




----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th, here also. They are very good.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Calikind




----------



## FloGrown85

Just enjoyed a Dopplebok from Nestor Miranda. Surprisingly good cheap smoke!


----------



## Ribeater

Undercrown Corona first one outta the box i got last summer


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Goatmilk

Decided to finally enter 2010 and try an Emilio AF1


----------



## thechasm442

An older blend Camacho Maduro corona I have been sitting on for almost a year. Much like every other Camacho I have tried, I am unimpressed. Maybe this brand is not for me.


----------



## usafvet509

LGC Serie R Maduro #5 .... A nice one to be suree, but this is apparently another stick I prefer in Natural


----------



## lukesparksoff

2011 T52 .very tasty


----------



## zeebee

Billb1960 said:


> Hitchhiker in a very generous trade with @zeebee. Very nice smoke!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Horsefeathers

Cardinal said:


> Beautiful Leaf by Oscar Corojo, and I do mean beautiful, courtesy of @Horsefeathers. I normally don't notice that much visually about parejos, but this one was just perfect - I couldn't see a seam, and it was flawlessly symmetrical. Perfect draw and burn as well.
> 
> Definitely rolled by someone who knew their business, and it tasted great too. Believe this was an LE or store release too, so thanks Ryan for giving me a chance to try one I never would have otherwise been able to get.


Happy to hear you enjoyed it; Cheers!


----------



## Shaun

Ave Maria Immaculata in toro. Great Sunday morning smoke with a cup of coffee.

http://s133.photobucket.com/user/meehs/media/AveMariaImmaculataToro.jpg.html


----------



## Billb1960

Thought maybe this might be a little too full for a morning smoke but it's tasting really good with a hot cup of Sumatra and in case anyone's wondering, yes I do leave the band on my finger the whole time I smoke it.


----------



## zabhatton

D307P said:


> Jekyll


What do you use to take these pictures? The glow from the cherry just looks amazing!


----------



## D307P

zabhatton said:


> What do you use to take these pictures? The glow from the cherry just looks amazing!


Just an Iphone, no filters or photoshot. Now that its cold and I'm smoking in the garage, I use my wife's dark maroon Durango as the background for my pictures. For some reason, it makes the cherry look blue.


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

UC Corona Viva


----------



## Billb1960

Came in a sampler. Definitely not my favorite AJF blend. Pretty band tho'

ETA: I've been sitting here smoking this thing and surfing the inter webs. These sticks have gotten rave reviews not only from the usual suspects but here on Puff as well. I just don't get it. To me this was way more strength than flavor, the burn required several touch ups and the cigar had none of the trademark sweetness that AJF blends exhibit. I'm a little surprised by all of the hoopla.

I felt like this cigar had a lot of potential at the beginning but it never developed. That being said I wouldn't mind trying the Maduro wrapped version.


----------



## OnePyroTec

On the last third of an Illusione Fume D’ Amour Lagunas. :cb


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Blood Red Moon tiny perfecto. Actually had a cuban-esque "Twang" to it!


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

b


----------



## Shaun

Had one of CI's "90+ Rated Nicaraguan 2nd's" during the second half of today's Vikings victory.


----------



## thechasm442

Glorious broadleaf


----------



## Bruck

Slowly turning a Graycliff Platinum into fond memories


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Sprouthog

My Father 2014 TAA


----------



## bluenose

Enjoying a cheapo Trinidad y Cia Toro as I shovel 6inches of snow in the walkway


----------



## Old Smokey

Room 101 Daruma lancero.


----------



## Shaun

Rabid Figurado to wrap-up the weekend.


----------



## Billb1960

Mm...that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## brimy623

This was supposed to be my birthday smoke!
Just getting around to it 2 wks later.


----------



## zabhatton

brimy623 said:


> This was supposed to be my birthday smoke!
> Just getting around to it 2 wks later.


happy belated!!


----------



## brimy623

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## mrk2690

I don't have a photo but it was Sir Walter.


----------



## thechasm442

Robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Casa Magna Dominicana. This one was actually reminiscent of a Fuente Opus X in that it was soooo peppery. Actually tingled the back of my throat. It was a very quality made smoke, no doubt, and a lot more affordable than the Opus X's. So just an advisory note y'all, if you want something very close to that very expensive premium Fuente but just not with the cost, this one's for you. My :2


----------



## DLtoker

Comancho Ecuadorian 60RG and a little Room 101. Nice.


----------



## tacgnol

bluenose said:


> Enjoying a cheapo Trinidad y Cia Toro as I shovel 6inches of snow in the walkway


How did you liked it ? i have some of them in corona extra size ....


----------



## bluenose

It was pretty decent. Had some burn issues but was out in the wind and shoveling so it wasn't getting my full attention. Wasn't paying enough attention to catch all of the flavors in it but enjoyed it as something while working. I have a couple more I'm looking forward to when I can sit down and give them more attention


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I take back everything I said bad about the KFC MUWAT.


----------



## usafvet509

@MDSPHOTO , shame, shame, my friend! KFC has me looking around for some kind of handmade Kentucky cheroots. Just had to give you a hard time for hatin' on kfc :nod:


----------



## D307P




----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Passprotection

MDSPHOTO said:


> I take back everything I said bad about the KFC MUWAT.


I'm interested in this too. The RG looks up my alley - Never had a KFC but will try this at some point.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday/Today. Nica Libre 1990 Potencia/HC Series Criollo.
View attachment 89219
View attachment 89218


----------



## thechasm442

I always smoke corona vivas and I forget just how good the original blend is too.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday/Today. Nica Libre Potencia 1990/HC Series Criollo.
View attachment 89219
View attachment 89218


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish Lonsdale, HC Maduro robusto and an El Rey Del Mundo Rectangular now....


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Rosado Sun Grown 44. Bought a few of these about 6 weeks ago and smoked one about a week later. Didn't like the taste/flavor. Tried again tonight after it had a chance to acclimate and it was a completely different experience.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje HCS #1 Maduro Robusto Larga


----------



## DogRockets

I'm smoking a Man O' War Orange County Chopper while preparing for a message I'm giving at church in a couple of weeks


----------



## Billb1960

Jumping on the boutique train tonight with something I picked up from Small Batch


ETA: This was a really good medium body smoke. Very different than the typical Nicaraguan puro with nice fruity overtones, just the right balance of tartness and a long smooth finish that paired perfectly with the Elijah Craig Kentucky bourbon I was sipping. I got a full 1:45 of relaxing pleasure with just a little nic kick in the last third of this 5.5 x 50 stick.


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a between the lines today. First time smoking. Holy hell ! Now I know why this small stick is so expensive. It's worth it. Gonna see if my b&m has more of these


----------



## Bizumpy

Tried my first media noche tonight. Not a bad cigar, about worth what I paid for it. Great burn. And yes I take the band off before I smoke.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## Bizumpy

Now that's a burn!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> This was supposed to be my birthday smoke!
> Just getting around to it 2 wks later.


Happy belated brother! Thats a serious smoke, what did you think?


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Happy belated brother! Thats a serious smoke, what did you think?


Thx for the birthday wishes!

It was nice but I think I went in expecting too much. For the Big 50 I wanted something really special. I'm not going to be ISO.
I was expecting to be blown away like when I had a Power Ranger.


----------



## D307P




----------



## DLtoker

Cigar bar, here I come! :hungry:


----------



## momo439

And it was proven to me again that patience is rewarded; I smoked his brother a couple of months back and it wasn't enjoyable at all but this one was a champion! Deep dark chocolate, espresso and leather the all tied together by a subtil sweetness, delicious; and look at this ash!


----------



## Ribeater

Diamond Crown Robusto #3 Very smooth and tastey


----------



## D307P




----------



## bluenose

With a little break in the cold (temps coming above freezing) I'll be trying out my Isla Del Sol Robusto once the kids are in bed


----------



## Tgs679

Añejo #46


----------



## Calikind




----------



## bluenose

Up until now these cigar things were pretty good. Now I maybe ready to order my first box. Loving this Isla Del Sol


----------



## Trackmyer

So today Im in Schenectady doing some work and I get a call from Big Mike over at Ed Leez Cigars in Albany. He tells me the Fuente rep was there yesterday and he got some large decals for me that I might want for the Wineador. So over I go after wrapping up the job.

While there I take a quick walk thru the walk in and notice they have these Quesdada on sale. They didn't look worth the initial 7 plus dollar price tag, but for 3 bucks, why not pick up a hand full.




After smoking it, Im kinda surprised they were blowing them out. It's a pretty good little cigar.


----------



## Billb1960

I'vee smoked a couple of those in the belicosa vitola. They are good cigars.


----------



## Trackmyer

D307P said:


>


Forget the cigar, tell me about that Caddy your driving. By the looks of the speedo, what is it a 70's model? Very nice, don't see speedometer's like that any more.


----------



## D307P

Trackmyer said:


> Forget the cigar, tell me about that Caddy your driving. By the looks of the speedo, what is it a 70's model? Very nice, don't see speedometer's like that any more.


77 Coupe Deville. It's my daily driver


----------



## droy1958

6 AF Anejo 46


----------



## Trackmyer

Z


D307P said:


> 77 Coupe Deville. It's my daily driver


Oh, it's beautiful. If it wasn't for the newer camero in the background, Id think the photo was from the 70's. Such wonderful shape. Very nice Dave. Especially for living in the Northeast. They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Trackmyer

droy1958 said:


> 6 AF Anejo 46


You smoked all 6 today, dang son.


----------



## HardHeaded

Cracking into my gifts from the noob secret santa. 


This is one smooth cigar.


----------



## droy1958

Trackmyer said:


> You smoked all 6 today, dang son.


Damn hard day.....One in each nostril, one in each ear, one in my mouf and you can figure out where the last one went.....


----------



## Shaun




----------



## dcmain

MDSPHOTO said:


> I take back everything I said bad about the KFC MUWAT.


Ok @MDSPHOTO I searched as best I know how to find out what you said previously about the KFC MUWAT. I couldn't find your previous review. I've only had one cigar marked KFC and it tasted like a giant cigarette to me. Was your opinion better or worse than that?


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> 77 Coupe Deville. It's my daily driver


Nice ride! A bit of personal trivia for you - a friend of my parents' was working at GM as a secretary when they held an internal contest to name the new Cadillac. She picked the name and won $25.


----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking a nice Brohiba (RYO)










This one is wrapped in KY-grown CT Broadleaf, bound with KY burley, and filled with a mixture of Hispanic leaves.


----------



## Trackmyer

droy1958 said:


> Damn hard day.....One in each nostril, one in each ear, one in my mouf and you can figure out where the last one went.....


Haha, right on.


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> 77 Coupe Deville. It's my daily driver


Slick baby....slick!!!! I like cigars....


----------



## thechasm442

Kicking off AJ Wednesday early with this awesome guy.


----------



## greige matter

AF Short Story on the walk to office.


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4....


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO

dcmain said:


> Ok @MDSPHOTO I searched as best I know how to find out what you said previously about the KFC MUWAT. I couldn't find your previous review. I've only had one cigar marked KFC and it tasted like a giant cigarette to me. Was your opinion better or worse than that?


I reviewed the Chunky size when it first came out and then tried the other two larger sticks soon after. I found all of them had too much MUWAT and not enough KFC for my liking, which caused me to elevate the Spectre over this DE line. The black pepper flavors of the MUWAT cancelled out the fire cured leaves and I see how one could interpret those combined flavors as cigarette like. For those who don't believe RG and wrapper to filler ratio makes a difference this stick will change your mind. The Kyotos has all the flavors the advertising claimed the larger size sticks had at launch, but didn't. This one now moves ahead of the Spectre for me.


----------



## Sigaar

D307P said:


> 77 Coupe Deville. It's my daily driver


Cool. My father had a '75 Coupe DeVille back in the day.


----------



## zippogeek

A. Fuente Anejo 888 (6-5/8 x 44). Oh, the cedar in this stick is DELICIOUS. But dammit, I've only got one left now!


----------



## Merovius

Got this Oro Fuerza over the summer but its gotta be older than that (yellow cello)



Love 'em


----------



## upnsmoke

My first go at these guys...


----------



## droy1958

Sosa robusto while raking leaves. The boss said I could have a break....


----------



## Billb1960

upnsmoke said:


> My first go at these guys...
> View attachment 51429


Those are great with a cup of coffee. Not as strong as the JdN Antanos but a similar flavor.


----------



## zeebee

HardHeaded said:


> Cracking into my gifts from the noob secret santa.
> 
> 
> This is one smooth cigar.


I'm happy you liked it. It's a great smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## alaska_guy

Tried a Rocky Patel Royal Vintage today... It was light and airy, bitter and overall just not impressive. I was really hoping for more depth out of this cigar. If you like a one dimension cigar with little going on and fairly bitter, this cigar is for you. Good thing it was free, I wont ever smoke this stick again.


----------



## upnsmoke

Billb1960 said:


> Those are great with a cup of coffee. Not as strong as the JdN Antanos but a similar flavor.


Coffee and cream with a little bit of Baileys was my pairing for it...

This was the only one I had but I liked it...will get more in the future!


----------



## Rorick

A rather unimpressive Hugo Cassar Corona. Bland almost all the way through with some minor burn issued (though I will credit the fact that it was ROTT). A cheap stick for a cheap fix.


----------



## Sprouthog

RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVII Brotherly Kindness Robusto


----------



## Shaun




----------



## FloGrown85

Jesus Fuego Corojo Oscuro for me tonight. Not very impressed with this one even though it seems to have gotten decent reviews. Burned a little hot and didn't have much taste.


----------



## droy1958

Dos Campeones Coraje...


----------



## usafvet509

Split a Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park with Heather tonight, thanks to @Hubby ! Nice to go back to a consistently smooth mild stick every once in a while :nod:


----------



## Hubby

usafvet509 said:


> Split a Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park with Heather tonight, thanks to @Hubby ! Nice to go back to a consistently smooth mild stick every once in a while :nod:


Glad I could help out.. And GOOD JOB on the bombs!!! Remind me NOT to get on your bad side! LOL :smoke:


----------



## six10

Just took the long way home and parked by the lake with an Opus X perfection #4 . Nice night. Nice cigar.


----------



## Bizumpy

Afternoon
*Cain F Habano*
Decent. Excellent burn. I smoke slowly and this stayed lit. Smoked about half which typically means a decent cigar to me. Didn't find it as crazy powerful as some people claim, which is fine by me. Not especially interesting flavors. In no rush to smoke the second one.









Evening
*Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro*
Meh. Tight draw, kept wanting to go out. Had to puff every 20 seconds or so to keep it lit. Tossed it after an inch. Tasted like a standard Nicaraguan dirt stick to me. And I don't hate all Nicaraguans.. I like Oliva 'O's. Oh well. I think I have another so I'll put it on the bottom and give it some time.


----------



## lizardkingvpi

Hammer and Sickle icon. Really nice.


----------



## usafvet509

Hubby said:


> Glad I could help out.. And GOOD JOB on the bombs!!! Remind me NOT to get on your bad side! LOL :smoke:


:mischief: :biggrin:


----------



## lvfcrook1503

Had my first 601 last night.....La Bomba in the F Bomb size. Not my preferred size but it was the only one they had in stock and I really wanted to try one lol.

Flavors were really good....Not as strong as I expected. Just right actually. To me the only down sides were the size and the fact that the band on the foot put a little rip in the wrapper that caused a minor burn problem at first. Once it got past that point it burnt great. Atom or Napalm size would probably be really good or maybe even a lancero size


----------



## D307P

My usual morning smoke


----------



## droy1958

Eight inch Blair from the deepest darkest bowels of my humidor.


----------



## MadMatt

Diesel Unholy Cocktail :smoke2:


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thechasm442

This is one of the better RP smokes I've had. Very sweet spicy and woodsy.


----------



## Kasanova King

Life can't be this good, can it?










Johnny Walker Black Label with the ball of ice....and a Luchador....


----------



## D307P

#50


----------



## Haroon

Tried a CAO Rabbid Reindeer today did not care for it didn't finish the last 3rd.


----------



## Bizumpy

Morning
*The Griffin's* Robusto

Classic Connecticut wrapper. I don't remember having any Griffin's back in the early 90s when I started (and stopped) smoking cigars, but it is well-known brand for mild-cigar lovers.

Great burn. This is how a cigar should burn! Perfect draw, razor sharp. I got an unanticipated morning phone call and left the cigar sitting for 3 minutes or so. Came back to it, still burning perfectly.

Taste.. not as great. Solid cream and so mild that it was like smoking air -- those were what I was looking for and found. However, it had a weird bitterness that is started and finished with and never quite went away. A bitter grassiness that disturbed me. Had that not been present it would have been a fine smoke.

I have another that I will rest awhile and see about later.

Afternoon
*Asylum 13* Robusto

First time smoking this one too. Spice up the wazoo for the first half-inch! Wow. That's what spice is. Not all that "peppery" to me, but spice for sure. Then it settled down.

Decent medium-bodied smoke. A half-step above a typical Nicaraguan dirt-stick. Very open draw, very fast smoke. Can't say it was really exciting or memorable but neither was it upsetting. Decent balance for a Nicaraguan. I have four more which I'll leave near the top of the humidor.

Only problem with this one is that there were several large stems at the head (see photos). After I was done, I tore it apart and there they were. Guess that's better than them being in the foot, right? :|


----------



## Old Smokey

2014 Fuente Anejo 60.


----------



## thechasm442

Carlito 2009. This is effin awesome.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bizumpy said:


> Morning
> *The Griffin's* Robusto
> 
> Classic Connecticut wrapper. I don't remember having any Griffin's back in the early 90s when I started (and stopped) smoking cigars, but it is well-known brand for mild-cigar lovers.
> 
> Great burn. This is how a cigar should burn! Perfect draw, razor sharp. I got an unanticipated morning phone call and left the cigar sitting for 3 minutes or so. Came back to it, still burning perfectly.
> 
> Taste.. not as great. Solid cream and so mild that it was like smoking air -- those were what I was looking for and found. However, it had a weird bitterness that is started and finished with and never quite went away. A bitter grassiness that disturbed me. Had that not been present it would have been a fine smoke.
> 
> I have another that I will rest awhile and see about later.
> 
> Afternoon
> *Asylum 13* Robusto
> 
> First time smoking this one too. Spice up the wazoo for the first half-inch! Wow. That's what spice is. Not all that "peppery" to me, but spice for sure. Then it settled down.
> 
> Decent medium-bodied smoke. A half-step above a typical Nicaraguan dirt-stick. Very open draw, very fast smoke. Can't say it was really exciting or memorable but neither was it upsetting. Decent balance for a Nicaraguan. I have four more which I'll leave near the top of the humidor.
> 
> Only problem with this one is that there were several large stems at the head (see photos). After I was done, I tore it apart and there they were. Guess that's better than them being in the foot, right? :|
> 
> View attachment 51453
> View attachment 51455
> View attachment 51456


Are you smoking these mostly rott? If so, and just a suggestion, but give The Griffin's 9 or 10 months and try one again. I just had one of that age recently and was quite impressed, and, it tasted much better than the one I had rott (and from the same shipment) this time last year. Also, I would call it more medium than mild. Baccarat, now that's mild, imho. Good luck. T.


----------



## droy1958

Lone Wolf and some Bushmills Irish Whiskey. I was gifted a few of these Lone Wolf cigars back in the late 1990's. I'm surprised how good this cigar is....


----------



## wabashcr

Bizumpy said:


> Only problem with this one is that there were several large stems at the head (see photos). After I was done, I tore it apart and there they were. Guess that's better than them being in the foot, right? :|


Whoa. :shocked: I understand we're smoking plant leaves, so there's always a chance of that. But those look really big to be rolled up in a decent cigar.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## TCBSmokes

Nirvana Silencio. Nice in this size (4x44) for cold weather.
View attachment 89301
View attachment 89300


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Bizumpy

TCBSmokes said:


> Are you smoking these mostly rott? If so, and just a suggestion, but give The Griffin's 9 or 10 months and try one again.


I am, and I will do as you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## Bizumpy

wabashcr said:


> Whoa. :shocked: I understand we're smoking plant leaves, so there's always a chance of that. But those look really big to be rolled up in a decent cigar.


Even Padrons get 'em, check this out:






:O


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4...


----------



## D307P




----------



## bluenose

Flor de Oliva maduro


----------



## Auburnguy

I accidentally drug a cedar tray over this stick last night. I was worried I ruined the stick because I tore the wrapper pretty badly, so I had to find out. It is smoking just fine! Lovely stick on this chilly 20 degree day!


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Bizumpy

^^^^ Any good?


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

Macanudo Cru Royale and a dose of Bushmills Irish Whiskey. The cigar is a couple of notches up from the regular Mac. Nutty, buttery (buttery nuts?), earthy and coffee. Not a bad smoke at all for the first half inch.....


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## Shmokey

Oliva V Melanio


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## bluenose




----------



## droy1958

pdq_wizzard said:


> Happy Birthday to me


Happy Birthday Trace!!!!....


----------



## Old Smokey

pdq_wizzard said:


> Happy Birthday to me


Happy birthday. Your thumb doesn't look any older.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Thanks guys


----------



## droy1958

AF Spanish Lonsdale....


----------



## Entropydave

no pics, but a very nice Curivari reserva Limitada.... had it for a couple of months.... a lovely smoke!


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun




----------



## Shaun

pdq_wizzard said:


> Happy Birthday to me


Happy Birthday, Bro! Hope it's a great one. A worthy smoke!


----------



## usafvet509

Camacho Diploma robusto... Very fragrant, quite tasty! Anyone else out there a Camacho fan?


----------



## thechasm442

It's really good, but for the money I like the 9 way better.


----------



## DbeatDano

Jericho Hill 44S


----------



## fattaman

Not bad at all.


----------



## momo439

usafvet509 said:


> Camacho Diploma robusto... Very fragrant, quite tasty! Anyone else out there a Camacho fan?


I love the Camacho Criollo. I was a complete fluke, my vendor added one to an order that took too long to be sorted as a sorry note and it was love at first puff. Knowing that now I want to try the Corojo and the Ecuador next


----------



## usafvet509

momo439 said:


> I love the Camacho Criollo. I was a complete fluke, my vendor added one to an order that took too long to be sorted as a sorry note and it was love at first puff. Knowing that now I want to try the Corojo and the Ecuador next


I really liked the Ecuador, and I highly recommend the Corojo Maduro. Both very nice smokes. BTW, what branch of the Canadian military? I was US Air Force, Security Forces.


----------



## D307P

Pura Soul Toro


----------



## jpalamar

OpusX double corona.


----------



## Billb1960

Starting off my day:


----------



## Sigaar

Liga Undercrown in robusto. My first Undercrown, some very nice flavors...but wow quite the smoke off the foot of this stick!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Shaun

With a lot of you guys posting Padron, Opus X, Liga Privada, and boutique pictures; someone's gotta hold down the "dog rocket" end of the spectrum. This was the second of a 5'er of these that I bought. It was better than the first with some rest. And overall not a bad cigar. There are a lot of better cigars out there (of course) but these are a decent mild-medium stick. And cheap!


----------



## Nicks85

My first Tatuaje 2006. Very good so far


----------



## Cardinal

This is technically last night's smoke. I've been lucky enough to get a few more of these in trades/bombs/passes since I smoked my first one, and they have grown on me for sure. Very solid smoke for the price.


----------



## Billb1960

Have some non cigar friendly activities planned for this afternoon so I've accelerated my smoking schedule today. Haven't tried one of these before:


ETA: Never noticed their logo is a set of brass knuckles. Nice!


----------



## Merovius

2013 Destino


----------



## Heath

now thats a saturday cigar for sure. very nice


Merovius said:


> 2013 Destino


----------



## zabhatton

Nub Cameroon. Snapped a pic before ash fell off


----------



## zabhatton

Merovius said:


> 2013 Destino


What do you think? And what do you think will happen with time?


----------



## Merovius

zabhatton said:


> What do you think? And what do you think will happen with time?


Classic Opus flavors for sure though I was expecting it to be a bit punchier. My experience with aged Opus Lanceros is limited. I would defer to @Herf N Turf here.


----------



## zeebee

My first Liga.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## TCBSmokes

Smoked another Nirvana silencio (4x44) today and boy was it a good one.
View attachment 89333


----------



## wabashcr

Had my first Short Story today, and it lived up to the hype, to say the least. Fantastic little smoke.


----------



## HardHeaded

Went out for some errands for a few hours and the wife needed some vape supplies so we stopped at a shop that carried cigars too. Quite the selection, but I needed something I could toss if needed.

Grabbed a Perdomo Slow Aged 826 in natural. It was not bad, especially for 3 bucks.


----------



## momo439

usafvet509 said:


> I really liked the Ecuador, and I highly recommend the Corojo Maduro. Both very nice smokes. BTW, what branch of the Canadian military? I was US Air Force, Security Forces.


Thanks for the advice, I'll put this on the list. Air Force here as well as a construction technician, airfield and vertical infrastructure. I'm in one of those "purple" trade we call here because we can be both Air Force or Army and it goes as well for postings. For example I'm currently in an Army posting but still wear the blue. It's the same for deployments were there is no discrimination of uniform and I can work right at the airfield or in the most remote of the FOB or SP.

Nice to exchange with a Vet, I hope you enjoy every second of your retirement


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Kasanova King

Sam Leccia El Luchador










Only the 2nd one I have ever smoked and it has already made my top 10 of all time. Great cigar....and compares favorably in flavor profile to any Habano that I have ever smoked. Awesome!


----------



## Cardinal

Cien Anos maduro. It rivaled Ligas for smoke bombness - smoke was just pouring off it the whole time. Very nice cigar.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## usafvet509

2012 La Gloria Cubana Trunk.Show, thanks to @jp1979 and @Old Smokey . Thanks fellas!


----------



## jp1979

usafvet509 said:


> 2012 La Gloria Cubana Trunk.Show, thanks to @jp1979 and @Old Smokey . Thanks fellas!


Don't thank me..... That's all Steve.


----------



## Old Smokey

That's it, blame the old guy.


----------



## Shmokey

Having an Oliva O Maduro.


----------



## gtechva

Fonseca Arana Torpedo


----------



## Kasanova King

Yeah, why not?


----------



## Victor

My first Oliva Serie V Melanio. Smooth, powerful and rewarding.


----------



## Victor

That stick is one of my faves. Never disappoints. Good on ya, Mate.


----------



## Bizumpy

*Avo XO* Intermezzo

Really nice smoke. Mild and creamy, with a little cedar. Absolutely perfect burn. Nubbed it, which is rare for me. I'm a big fan of Dominicans, they have more of a "refined" taste for me than Nicaraguans. The smoke itself seems smoother, and I think they're easier for manufacturers to get right. I think the best cigars I've smoked have been Nicaraguan, but the average Dominican is better than the average Nicaraguan IMHO.

In the pic you'll note the mess I made to the head when I tried cigar scissors for the first time. :rant:


----------



## Bruck

Sitting by the fire with a nice Graycliff Platinum churchill


----------



## Heath

DPG Original early


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva Masters Blend 3 Robusto


----------



## Trackmyer

A TAA Lance with a little variety drinking courtesy of @Bernardini


----------



## jbuck92

Just my second cigar in my life, and had the pleasure of enjoying it with my fiancé in front of out backyard fireplace.

1997 Rocky Patel, thoroughly enjoyed it and the Mrs. wants a few for herself!


----------



## Shaun

Part of a cigar bomb from a BOTL here on Puff. Couldn't wait to smoke this one. It did not disappoint.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva Saison Robusto


----------



## Ethernomad

Sick today. 

No smoke... :frusty:


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## jpalamar




----------



## Damselnotindistress

Lattitude Zero Experimental with the Cameroon Ecuador wrapper. Very, very nice. Tasty and aromatic!


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Maduro Spanish Lonsdale....


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Avo XO.
View attachment 89348


----------



## TCBSmokes

jbuck92 said:


> View attachment 51474
> 
> 
> Just my second cigar in my life, and had the pleasure of enjoying it with my fiancé in front of out backyard fireplace.
> 
> 1997 Rocky Patel, thoroughly enjoyed it and the Mrs. wants a few for herself!


Awesome and welcome to PUFF! T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Trackmyer said:


> A TAA Lance with a little variety drinking courtesy of @Bernardini


Wow. Let it snow!, right? T.


----------



## Chad202

jbuck92 said:


> View attachment 51474
> 
> 
> Just my second cigar in my life, and had the pleasure of enjoying it with my fiancé in front of out backyard fireplace.
> 
> 1997 Rocky Patel, thoroughly enjoyed it and the Mrs. wants a few for herself!


Love that! Enjoy.


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: Darn good cigar regardless of price. Spicy and strong but very smooth. I'm beginning to think I like these Brazilian wrappers.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Shaun

Gran Habano Zulu Zulu Connecticut Lancero.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

My Father #4 lance


----------



## D307P

Won a few Macanudo Rothchild Freshness Packs in a Twitter contest. Not bad for a mild smoke


----------



## [email protected]

Illusione epernay large robusto maybe corona gordo.


----------



## JCMaduro

Smoking a Padron 50th anniversary in honor of my 50th birthday.


----------



## droy1958

JCMaduro said:


> Smoking a Padron 50th anniversary in honor of my 50th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 51482


Happy Birthday John!.....


----------



## brimy623

Billb1960 said:


> ETA: Darn good cigar regardless of price. Spicy and strong but very smooth. I'm beginning to think I like these Brazilian wrappers.


And they definitely get better with a "good" rest. I smoked one a few months ago with a year on it and was delightful!!


----------



## Billb1960

brimy623 said:


> And they definitely get better with a "good" rest. I smoked one a few months ago with a year on it and was delightful!!


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## wabashcr

Celebrated the Colts wrapping up the division. Was pleasantly surprised by this one.


----------



## Heath

todays line up while it's still warm.


----------



## Billb1960

wabashcr said:


> Celebrated the Colts wrapping up the division. Was pleasantly surprised by this one.


Diesel Unlimited Maduro. Very good smoke.


----------



## wabashcr

Billb1960 said:


> Diesel Unlimited Maduro. Very good smoke.


For $3 a pop on cbid I wasn't expecting much. Very enjoyable.


----------



## six10

JCMaduro said:


> Smoking a Padron 50th anniversary in honor of my 50th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 51482


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The regular Lattitude Zero. Flawless construction and smooth all the way down to the nub without becoming harsh and smoky. Great smoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Heath said:


> todays line up while it's still warm.


 Wow, Heath! That's an excellent lineup! Those wrappers look beyond appetizing! Enjoy! :rockon:


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

Sosa robusto.....


----------



## cameradude

droy1958 said:


> Sosa robusto.....


Must be Sosa Sunday in Oklahoma.

My evening smoke was a Sosa Ltd Third Harvest.


----------



## droy1958

cameradude said:


> Must be Sosa Sunday in Oklahoma.
> 
> My evening smoke was a Sosa Ltd Third Harvest.


I sure like them.....


----------



## Trackmyer

Decent cigar, didn't blow my socks off. But not bad.


----------



## Trackmyer

JCMaduro said:


> Smoking a Padron 50th anniversary in honor of my 50th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 51482


Happy Birthday John:cheer2:


----------



## Herf N Turf

zabhatton said:


> What do you think? And what do you think will happen with time?





Merovius said:


> Classic Opus flavors for sure though I was expecting it to be a bit punchier. My experience with aged Opus Lanceros is limited. I would defer to @Herf N Turf here.


My understanding is that those are already about three years old when they're released. Nothing bad will happen, but they're so good right off the truck, I'd say smoke'm up.


----------



## Ethernomad

Padron 1964 Exclusivo


----------



## zabhatton

Herf N Turf said:


> My understanding is that those are already about three years old when they're released. Nothing bad will happen, but they're so good right off the truck, I'd say smoke'm up.


Cool, thanks. I only have one, and don't know whether I'll be able to get more, so I wanted to get an idea of when it'd be optimal for smoking.


----------



## Nicks85

Weather warmed up today here in chicago and I was able to get out and play 18 holes with a couple buddies and puff on a couple of cigars. Had my 1st Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10th anniversary (not bad, but not great)and then one of my new favorite smokes a skull breaker and now enjoying a My Father's #2 . All in all a great day and some great smokes.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Melanio


----------



## jp1979




----------



## droy1958

Fuente Anejo 46.....


----------



## thechasm442

Great smoke courtesy of @ HIM


----------



## TCBSmokes

JCMaduro said:


> Smoking a Padron 50th anniversary in honor of my 50th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 51482


Happy Birthday, John! arty::banana::drinking::bl izza: :beerchug:


----------



## Shaun

Haven't smoked an Oliva in awhile. Or a Churchill for that matter. Very nice!


----------



## Nature

[HR][/HR]No photos this time as it was dark and the cigar didn't have an identifying band anyway;
*
Crowned Heads Buckingham*

Pepper blast first inch then mellowed. By the time I was done, Stronger than I expected.

Even more remarkable was that I was able to smoke this outside comfortably on my back deck in Nebraska wearing a light pullover in the middle of December!


----------



## Nature

jp1979 said:


>


How'd you like the Damaris? How did the two Regius compare? Got one waiting for me when I get more time/right scenario.


----------



## jp1979

The Damaris is awesome. Regius has a unique note in it that I can't put my finger on. It's a pleasant flavor and between the Damaris, Red Label and Orchant I picked it up it all 3 of them.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Bizumpy

*Brick House Maduro* (6.2x60)

ROTT, this was so underhumidified it was outrageous. Hard as a rock, huge 60 RG with a draw so open I felt like I was sucking on a toilet paper tube.

Not a "bad" stick, though it had no sweetness whatsoever. To balance out a dark stick this massive I need _some _sweetness or my throat feels dry and parched almost immediately and only gets worse. I let it die about halfway through.

I'm letting the other four rest six months at least, sitting on top of a Boveda


----------



## D307P




----------



## JCMaduro

Thanks for the birthday wishes David, six10, Trackmyer and Tom.


----------



## Clevelandpoet

It's a beautiful and sunny winter day in the 216. I'm about to let our chickens roam around while I get a smoke in. A friend just gave me a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio No. 2 Torpedo Maduro.


----------



## strizza18

Had this guy during Seahawks game last night.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Dark meat 2012-


----------



## Victor

Nub Cameroon: More buzz than interesting flavors. It is 49 degrees outside and raining so I went for the short end of the humidor. . It started off and ended the same way. The flavor never got very interesting, but it was consistent for the entire smoke. Don't know if this is typical of the Nubs because I am finally trying to develop my taste buds. It was satisfying from the nicotine end of the spectrum so maybe I am starting to learn discrimination? I guess I am learning to look for more.... Time and experience will tell...I hope.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Started with a Black Label Trading and pitched it right after I took the pic, terrible construction, performance & flavor. Lit up my first Tattoo and loved it, great medium bodied budget smoke from PJ.


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> Started with a Black Label Trading and pitched it right after I took the pic, terrible construction, performance & flavor.


Great band though!


----------



## MadMatt

La Aurora 107


----------



## DbeatDano

MDSPHOTO said:


> Started with a Black Label Trading and pitched it right after I took the pic, terrible construction, performance & flavor.


I almost bought a sampler of these. Thank god I didn't. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

DbeatDano said:


> I almost bought a sampler of these. Thank god I didn't. Thanks for the heads up.


I'm hoping this was just an anomaly since I did buy the sampler.


----------



## DbeatDano

@MDSPHOTO well I hope you have better luck with the rest then.


----------



## D307P

#50


----------



## D307P

#50


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## oleballcoachtn

Thanks to @TreySC


----------



## [email protected]

Unfortunately......NOTHING. Hectic day, I'll make up for it tomorrow but most likely won't be a tat Tuesday. Either payback or la Paulina.


----------



## ELLASU

View attachment 89370
Could possible be the best I've ever had. Very smooth great flavor wonderful smell. Got this in a package with a shark and a between the lines. Has a year and a half of age and is wonderful. This is why I smoke cigars!


----------



## ELLASU

Too much to drink double post. Trying to put better pic. Fuente grand reserve Maduro!
So F$)(;$) good the end is wet as a virgin on prom night.


----------



## Nicks85

Having my birthday smoke


----------



## ELLASU

Nicks85 said:


> Having my birthday smoke


Happy birthday!!!! Mine is the 28th.


----------



## droy1958

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Habano wrapper...


----------



## Nicks85

ELLASU said:


> Happy birthday!!!! Mine is the 28th.


Thanks, and happy early birthday to you!


----------



## Sprouthog

King of Kings Conde Robusto


----------



## jeremy023

Lil ole Nub.


----------



## Nicks85

Round 2


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Cocker_dude

Smoked this on Saturday


----------



## TCBSmokes

Happy Birthday, Nick! :bl :drinking:arty:


----------



## Shaun

This is the last of a sampler of these my wife bought for me almost a year ago. Not the best but I sure do appreciate the gift from my wife. And not bad at all! The sampler included number of vitolas in both the Corojo and the Maduro. This is (obviously) a Churchill.


----------



## droy1958

Nicks85 said:


> Round 2


Well happy birthday. It looks like a damn fine way to end the day. I have a few of those Tats and Anejo's tucked away for my birthday, if I can just wait until February....


----------



## Nicks85

I hear you. They have been staring at me the past couple of months, but the wait has been worth it!


----------



## usafvet509

San Lotano the Bull before my Part 12 test (pulled a 90 :rockon: ) thanks to @defetis.... Viva ze Bool!!!


----------



## thechasm442

Lat maduro 44. I love this smoke. Easy to smoke a few a week.


----------



## D307P




----------



## droy1958

Breakfast of Champions, Irish coffee and a La Aurora CT....


----------



## Passprotection

Thanks @Heath for the Vincent Manil Semois. Good and definitely different.


----------



## greige matter

JDN Cabinetta #7 . Very nice smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## A.McSmoke

La Gloria Cubana O'Belisco


----------



## DogRockets

Just got done smoking a Latitude Zero Experimential. While I enjoyed the regular LZ very much and have picked up some more already, there wasn't much about the Experimential that I found enjoyable at all.


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje El Triunfador Lanceros. Loved it and nubbed it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

DogRockets said:


> Just got done smoking a Latitude Zero Experimential. While I enjoyed the regular LZ very much and have picked up some more already, there wasn't much about the Experimential that I found enjoyable at all.


Good to know. I was just wondering how different they might be.


----------



## Bruck

Burning an RYO tonite - this one is a perfecto consisting of Ecuador Maduro wrapper, Aleman (German/Dominican) binder, and Colombian Seco, Brazil Viso, and Dominican Ligero filler (partial leaves of each - full leaves wouldn't fit in such a small package).


----------



## TCBSmokes

Xikar Defiance robusto.
View attachment 89391


----------



## Jordan23

Los Blancos nine lancero...excellent cigar.


----------



## DbeatDano

Diesel Hair of the Dog courtesy of @droy1958. I have to say I really liked it in the 6x60 size and want more. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## Bizumpy

TCBSmokes said:


> Xikar Defiance robusto.


Any good?


----------



## jbuck92

Total Flame Bright Line 8 Ball


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958

Having a My Father Robusto




DbeatDano said:


> Diesel Hair of the Dog courtesy of @droy1958. I have to say I really liked it in the 6x60 size and want more. Thanks again my friend.
> 
> You bet Dano @DbeatDano


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bizumpy said:


> Any good?


 Well, Biz. Truthfully? No. Xikar's HC series are better smokes, imho. On this one I broke my own rule and smoked it rott, easy to do though when you have a 5'er and never tried one before. Anyway, it started out charry, then settled down but still remained kind of rough. I do however think the other four will smoke well in about 6+ months (just in time for yard 'gar season), so away they go 'til then. I am finding this pattern to be the case especially with cheaper smokes (this was 5 for $10 on cbid) and to be the case with better but milder smokes, too, like The Griffin's and Avo Domaine, both of which recently smoked a lot nicer than a year ago when rott (at which time I was both surprised and disappointed). On the other hand, a better and stronger cigar like LADC or FDLA seem just fine to me anytime, even rott. End of Report. lol. T. :tape:


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## Passprotection




----------



## TCBSmokes

Kasanova King said:


>


Some nice teeth on that wrapper! :smoke2:


----------



## HardHeaded

Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Blue. Lots of pepper and wood. Not bad, but I need more for future testing.


----------



## Billb1960

DbeatDano said:


> Diesel Hair of the Dog courtesy of @droy1958. I have to say I really liked it in the 6x60 size and want more. Thanks again my friend.


HotD is always a good smoke for me


----------



## Bizumpy

TCBSmokes said:


> Well, Biz. Truthfully? No. Xikar's HC series are better smokes, imho. On this one I broke my own rule and smoked it rott, easy to do though when you have a 5'er and never tried one before. Anyway, it started out charry, then settled down but still remained kind of rough. I do however think the other four will smoke well in about 6+ months (just in time for yard 'gar season), so away they go 'til then.


Good to know. I managed to win three singles on cbid recently. Will let 'em sit for awhile.


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Bizumpy said:


> Good to know. I managed to win three singles on cbid recently. Will let 'em sit for awhile.


Yeah, the tobacco seems not fully developed yet.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

2012 77


----------



## rmduane

Scored a box of of my seasonal Sharks.


----------



## Victor

aging room M356


----------



## Bizumpy

*Black Pearl Original* (Black band)

Major tunneling and construction issues. Extremely tight draw except for the tunnel.

Ok flavor, smoked two-thirds despite the cigar going hot and mushy within the first five minutes. Required constant attention.

Below are two pics. Note the slightly off-center "hole" which runs completely through the cigar. This tunneled like mad and, upon dissection, was filled with ash. Undoubtedly compromised the burn and flavor.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish Lonsdale Maduro...


----------



## Auburnguy

Rocky Patel Decade. So far, so good. With a 3 Floyd'd Yum Yum. Turns out there is a bar a few blocks away that allows smoking. So I may come over here and have a smoke on the cold days.


----------



## DbeatDano

Illusione Epernay. Sorry for the obnoxiously huge picture.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## zeebee

Bizumpy said:


> *Black Pearl Original* (Black band)
> 
> Major tunneling and construction issues. Extremely tight draw except for the tunnel.
> 
> Ok flavor, smoked two-thirds despite the cigar going hot and mushy within the first five minutes. Required constant attention.
> 
> Below are two pics. Note the slightly off-center "hole" which runs completely through the cigar. This tunneled like mad and, upon dissection, was filled with ash. Undoubtedly compromised the burn and flavor.


I mean this in the nicest possible way&#8230; have you ever had a cigar you enjoyed? Seems like every post is about a smoke you had that sucked. Are you smoking these ROTT? Seems to be a lot of burn issues and such.


----------



## Bizumpy

zeebee said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way&#8230; have you ever had a cigar you enjoyed? Seems like every post is about a smoke you had that sucked. Are you smoking these ROTT? Seems to be a lot of burn issues and such.


They've been sitting for at least a few weeks. I have a backlog of Cbid crap that I'm trying to burn through before I hit the better sticks so most of my notes in this thread for the next couple of months will likely be negative. Sorry 'bout that. Plus, let's face it, a lot of stuff on the market just isn't very good. I leave notes here mostly for myself so I can remember not to purchase them in the future.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Ave Maria Barbarosa....


----------



## jpalamar

Met the guy that made this blend tonight. Its fantastic.


----------



## zeebee

Bizumpy said:


> They've been sitting for at least a few weeks. I have a backlog of Cbid crap that I'm trying to burn through before I hit the better sticks so most of my notes in this thread for the next couple of months will likely be negative. Sorry 'bout that. Plus, let's face it, a lot of stuff on the market just isn't very good. I leave notes here mostly for myself so I can remember not to purchase them in the future.


That's fine man. Like I said, I meant it in a very nice way. Not a bad idea to keep somewhat of a log here. I've been pretty lucky so far selecting smokes that fit my preferred taste but I can definitely see how some of the cheaper stuff on cbid could be less than ideal.


----------



## droy1958

RomaCraft Cromagnon....


----------



## Shaun

The usual. These things almost always burn and perform like a champ.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## thechasm442

Auburnguy said:


> Rocky Patel Decade. So far, so good. With a 3 Floyd'd Yum Yum. Turns out there is a bar a few blocks away that allows smoking. So I may come over here and have a smoke on the cold days.


How was the yum yum? I've been trying to find it since it came out.

Smoking a RP as well


----------



## fattaman

tiff.... Not sure why my pics as so big all of a sudden.


----------



## Auburnguy

thechasm442 said:


> How was the yum yum? I've been trying to find it since it came out.
> 
> Smoking a RP as well


It was good. I followed it up with a Dark Horse Oatmeal Stout. That was a great beer! The RP Decade was very enjoyable. The tube it came it was very cool on top of it all.


----------



## bluenose

Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

2013 Singulare Rose Croix


----------



## Heath

went with a nica rustica thanks to @Chad202 really enjoyed it. paired with a poor mans champagne


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nirvana silencio 4x44.


----------



## Chad202

Heath said:


> went with a nica rustica thanks to @Chad202 really enjoyed it. paired with a poor mans champagne


Looks like a REAL MANS combo to me :lol: enjoy sir


----------



## Nicks85

From my NOOB secret Santa trade


----------



## Victor

Montecristo Relentless. Smooth, flavorful and 90 minutes of satisfaction.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Bruck

Man O War Ruination Side Project, from a bomb from our friend @defetis


----------



## Keeper01

My night before Christmas vacation smoke.


----------



## FloGrown85

A Cuba Ligre One for me tonight. Not a bad cheap stick!


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas High Primings with a few snifters of brandy. I feel good all under...


----------



## droy1958

Keeper01 said:


> My night before Christmas vacation smoke.


The first one of those I had was "OK". The second one was fantastic! Something was different between the two and needs further research, which I am willing to do......


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: A very nice stick indeed. Definitely full strength with a lot of spice and an espresso and semi sweet cocoa finish. Perfect burn and almost 2 hours of smoking time. La Aurora may be on to something here!


----------



## Keeper01

droy1958 said:


> The first one of those I had was "OK". The second one was fantastic! Something was different between the two and needs further research, which I am willing to do......


I'm really enjoying this one. It's been resting in my humidor for a while.


----------



## Bizumpy

FloGrown85 said:


> A Cuba Ligre One for me tonight. Not a bad cheap stick!


I agree, it's my favorite cheap stick. 

Today, to celebrate Oliva's #1 spot in CA's 2014 Rankings, I smoked a...

*Oliva Serie V* Robusto

(Not the Melanio since I don't have any of those.) I got some these last week so I'd consider this ROTT. However, the burn was fantastic, no issues whatsoever. And do these have a quadruple cap or have my eyes gone wonky again?

Never tried a Series V before. Decent stick. Nicaraguan ligero which can be overwhelming but this was a very smooth smoke. Having said that, the Series 'O' is still miles ahead IMHO.

I'd call the overall body just shy of medium, but the nicotine strength caught me by surprise. Could only get about halfway through before I was done. Not because I didn't like it but because it started kicking my *ss.

But, just goes to show, quality sticks will burn fine ROTT. While I'll stick with the 'O' as a go-to smoke, I'll be happy to throw a 'V' in every once in awhile.


----------



## droy1958

Keeper01 said:


> I'm really enjoying this one. It's been resting in my humidor for a while.


The second one I had I think was sent to me or a received in a sampler and it was just a wonderful smoke. the first one I bought may have been resting for just a week or so that I purchased locally. I do love his My Father line and picked up a couple of boxes of them this last week.....


----------



## jp1979

Half a pack of Marb Edge.. :wacko:


----------



## Passprotection

Meh


----------



## Shaun




----------



## DogRockets

Just finished a Man O' War Phalanx. I love that stick!


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Billb1960

DogRockets said:


> Just finished a Man O' War Phalanx. I love that stick!


Smoked 1 of the ones I traded with you for the other night. A very fine cigar!


----------



## Shmokey

I felt the same. 


I had a Padron 2000 tonight.


----------



## droy1958

Wanted to finish the night with a good stick as I'm off to the farm tomorrow and not sure if I'll have the time to sit and enjoy a good smoke until Monday. It was a tossup between this and one of those $32.00 Ghurka's I've been saving up for a special day. I went with the cheapie smoke...
PS: If you've never tried one of these, bust out the $12.00 and try the broadleaf version....


----------



## WNYTony

Perdomo ESV 2002 thanks to my boy @ShaneG and really liked it.
Wish Perdomo made more in sub 50 rg


----------



## D307P




----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## jpalamar

First one... doubt I'll buy again.


----------



## wabashcr

First time with this one, was a fantastic smoke. Best AB I've had to date.


----------



## purepoker

Smoking as I type.


----------



## D307P

Angel's Share Robusto


----------



## Heath

went with a legado de pepin robusto. real decent smoke.


----------



## usafvetwife

Java mint is what I am going to smoke after the gym!!! Thanks to @defetis will give my review on it after it has been smoked.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A nice little Padron tonight


----------



## Bruck

LFD Air Bender - kind like a decaf version of the Double Ligero


----------



## defetis

usafvetwife said:


> Java mint is what I am going to smoke after the gym!!! Thanks to @defetis will give my review on it after it has been smoked.


I expect.this review


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Billb1960

4 year old Serie V Maduro Especial courtesy of @04EDGE40. Very tasty stick!


----------



## usafvetwife

defetis said:


> I expect.this review


Getting ready to smoke now if @usafvet509 would get off his game...lol


----------



## Shaun




----------



## usafvet509

A nice little Gurkha Cellar Reserve, thanks to @jp1979 :smoke2:


----------



## usafvetwife

Java mint is a smooth enjoyable smoke. It burns even and I am loving the smell and taste.


----------



## Scott W.

Surrogates Skull Crusher. No pics, was at a holiday party


----------



## Scott W.

Surrogates Bone Crusher. No pics, was at a holiday party


----------



## a2dogs

Graycliff G2. Well made. Burned evenly. Medium bodied. Pretty tasty.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Geobain said:


>


Wow, toothy! (how was it?) T.


----------



## Geobain

It was a good solid stick. I'll probably order a few more.


----------



## Cocker_dude

CLE Signature Series PLdM while watching my alma mater North Dakota State University whoop up on Sam Houston state to reach their 4th consecutive National Championship game. Go BISON!!!!


----------



## Billb1960

My first RoMa Craft. Tasty little cigar.


----------



## Billb1960

a2dogs said:


> Graycliff G2. Well made. Burned evenly. Medium bodied. Pretty tasty.


Smoked a 5er of those. Great morning smoke with some good coffee


----------



## Billb1960

Root. Nice morning smoke.


----------



## defetis

Cocker_dude said:


> CLE Signature Series PLdM while watching my alma mater North Dakota State University whoop up on Sam Houston state to reach their 4th consecutive National Championship game. Go BISON!!!!


wait, you actually smoke some? I was almost convinced you give them all away :smoke2::boom::thumb:


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960

Just a consistently great cigar. I love these things!


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Shaun

Saturday morning smoke.


----------



## Merovius

2012 BBMF Natural





Nothing's gonna bring my mood down right now


----------



## D307P




----------



## B-daddy

Estillo Cubano, a Ventura cigar. It was gooooood.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## pippin925




----------



## TCBSmokes

Headley Grange robusto.
View attachment 89476


----------



## Cocker_dude

defetis said:


> wait, you actually smoke some? I was almost convinced you give them all away :smoke2::boom::thumb:


Such a funny guy! Just for that your bomb is getting extra tonnage.

What's even funnier is that this stick didn't come out of my humi because in order to smoke at my B&M, they require a one stick purchase.


----------



## Chad202

Petite tat on a cold cold Cold day! Man these little guys are nice.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## gtechva

Billb1960 said:


>


How is that Torano, Bill?


----------



## D307P

This is very good


----------



## Billb1960

gtechva said:


> How is that Torano, Bill?


Not bad. Not a flavor bomb but pretty tasty.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Nat Sherman Timeless Nicaraguan


----------



## bluenose

Heading outside now to enjoy a Padron Londre Maduro


----------



## zeebee

Billb1960 said:


> Not bad. Not a flavor bomb but pretty tasty.


I'm with you on that. I think I may have sent you that one. I haven't had one since I got them. I hoped they would have improved with the 6 months rest.


----------



## gtechva

Garo Double Habano Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo 2 LE 2008


----------



## streetz166

Thanks @Laynard Finally got around to enjoying this guy! What a great smoke!


----------



## cameradude

Graycliff Casillero Privada


----------



## wabashcr

Had a Perdomo Champagne Sun-Grown this afternoon and a Java Mint this evening. Neither was terribly impressive, but both had a few redeeming qualities that made them enjoyable enough.


----------



## Geobain




----------



## AuTechCoM

Guess who's back! LOL

Finally starting to get the time to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill


----------



## Bruck

Just finishing off a house brand Ole Virginia Tobacco cigar. Cameroon wrapper, I believe. Not too bad.


----------



## jbuck92

Padilla Connecticut. Very good! Started to unravel on me a bit near the end unfortunately...


----------



## Laynard

streetz166 said:


> Thanks @Laynard Finally got around to enjoying this guy! What a great smoke!


Glad you enjoyed it. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## dcmain

Early morning smoke on the way to breakfast. Pleasant enough for the first half, but then the ammonia kicked up a couple of notches and I tossed it by the halfway point. Got this in a trade so it may have needed more rest.



Then around noon, I burned this one down. Much better burn and consistent smoke with pleasant taste and aroma. My first Le Bijou and I enjoyed it. So far I'm quite happy with the MF cigars I've tried to this point.


----------



## thechasm442

dcmain said:


> Early morning smoke on the way to breakfast. Pleasant enough for the first half, but then the ammonia kicked up a couple of notches and I tossed it by the halfway point. Got this in a trade so it may have needed more rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Then around noon, I burned this one down. Much better burn and consistent smoke with pleasant taste and aroma. My first Le Bijou and I enjoyed it. So far I'm quite happy with the MF cigars I've tried to this point.


 What vitola was that le bijou? If you have not had one, petit Robusto is awesome!


----------



## AuTechCoM

thechasm442 said:


> What vitola was that le bijou? If you have not had one, petit Robusto is awesome!


Looks a little bigger than the petit robusto to me


----------



## HardHeaded

Cleaning out the humi and burning some lesser loved sticks. Tonight is the Cu-Avana maduro churchill.


----------



## Billb1960

Amazing cigar courtesy of @Gordo1473


----------



## thechasm442

AuTechCoM said:


> Looks a little bigger than the petit robusto to me


I thought a toro maybe. I just love that petit robusto man, and will pimp it anytime I can.


----------



## Billb1960

zeebee said:


> I'm with you on that. I think I may have sent you that one. I haven't had one since I got them. I hoped they would have improved with the 6 months rest.


This is the one you sent me and I don't think that the 6 month rest hurt it at all. I think the blend is very good it just needs a little more tobacco to be a very good cigar.


----------



## fattaman

The Judge by J Fuego. This was a freebie from a Famous purchase. Turned out to be an awesome cigar.


----------



## MadMatt

A. Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 natural


----------



## MattyMatt

Had #2 of a 5er of Tatuaje La Casita Criolla corona gorda. Tossed it after less than half way through. Can't stomach that lead pencil taste. What to do with the rest....


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## Billb1960

Cubanacan Maduro. Too dark for pictures

ETA: Definitely not on my favorites list. Strongest flavor was burnt coffee, like someone left the pot on the warmer until the coffee evaporated and all that's left is the toxic sludge on the bottom of the pot. Glad I only bought a single. Smokiest stick I've ever had tho'


----------



## DbeatDano

Flor De Las Antillas


----------



## Shaun

Reposado '96 Connecticut


----------



## zeebee

Shaun said:


> Reposado '96 Connecticut


How was that one? Have you tried the other varieties? I'm always tempted to buy some.


----------



## Ethernomad

Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur maduro #1


----------



## Shaun

zeebee said:


> How was that one? Have you tried the other varieties? I'm always tempted to buy some.


They're not too bad. I picked up a 5'er of them off of CBid searching for an inexpensive Connecticut for weekend mornings. Typical Connecticut flavors. You need to have some time to smoke one of these. I'm pretty sure they're blended by AJ Fernandez. Haven't tried the others but trying these has got me curious to try the Habano version.


----------



## Billb1960

MOW PA


ETA: Definitely a full strength stick. Don't do this one on an empty tummy! Good cigar but Ruination is still my fave MOW.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Fuente


----------



## TCBSmokes

Feliz Navidad. AF Short Story.
View attachment 89495


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sandt38

Tried a Gurkha Beauty... Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## jpalamar

sandt38 said:


> Tried a Gurkha Beauty... Won't make that mistake again.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## wabashcr




----------



## sandt38

jpalamar said:


> What didn't you like about it?


The flavor wasn't terribly bad, but it was quite uni-dimensional... very boring. It was also more mild than I was expecting. *The draw was horrible.* I assume I now know what blowers cramp feels like. Finally, the stick was a bit big for me. I prefer a 49-50 ring, but can deal with an occasional 52.


----------



## Billb1960

PDR Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection Maduro

ETA: Got a 5er of these on the devil site for $9 after reading a couple of good reviews. I have to say this is a hell of good cigar and at less than $2 a stick it's an absolute steal. Starts off medium then builds to full after the halfway point. Lots of great flavors including an honest to goodness mint finish. Cocoa, coffee and some spice but very little pepper, just enough to balance the sweet. The finish is long but very clean and the mintiness builds a little. Not like a menthol cigarette but enough to taste & feel. Burn got a little wonky in the middle but it straightened right out with a little touch up. I like this cigar a lot.


----------



## dcmain

thechasm442 said:


> What vitola was that le bijou? If you have not had one, petit Robusto is awesome!


Not sure what vitola would be, it was another gift from the SS exchange. About a 5" by 50 or 52RG.


----------



## D307P




----------



## oleballcoachtn

H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## B-daddy

Schizo. Mixed filler rolled from the cuttings of the Asylum cigars. It was good. I've had a few of these now (well, more than a few) and I enjoy them.


----------



## Bizumpy

*Diesel Corona*

My first Diesel. Now I know why everyone likes 'em. Great little smoke. I say "little" but, despite its 42 RG, it lasted a good 45+ minutes (and I didn't quite nub it). Really nice sweetness balanced out the full-bodied fillers. Why can't more Nicaraguans do this? No dry "dirt" taste with this one. Rich and chocolatey.

Needed a couple of touch-ups but that happens to me fairly frequently because I'm a slow smoker.

Strangely, the first five minutes absolutely raped my mouth with nicotine. Dunno if it was because I hadn't smoked in a day or two or if it was compounded by coming off a weekend drug binge. Either way it was an intense initial nico rush and I thought I'd have to stop but, after that, things mellowed out and I had a decent buzz for the rest of the smoke.

Even the Cain F didn't do that to me. I can't imagine smoking a regular-sized one of these. Think I'm gonna have to take a nap now.


----------



## DogRockets

Fuente Short Story and a 4 Kicks by Crowned Heads


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Friday was a Fuente and today was a Norteno


----------



## Billb1960

Bizumpy said:


> *Diesel Corona*
> 
> My first Diesel. Now I know why everyone likes 'em. Great little smoke. I say "little" but, despite its 42 RG, it lasted a good 45+ minutes (and I didn't quite nub it). Really nice sweetness balanced out the full-bodied fillers. Why can't more Nicaraguans do this? No dry "dirt" taste with this one. Rich and chocolatey.
> 
> Needed a couple of touch-ups but that happens to me fairly frequently because I'm a slow smoker.
> 
> Strangely, the first five minutes absolutely raped my mouth with nicotine. Dunno if it was because I hadn't smoked in a day or two or if it was compounded by coming off a weekend drug binge. Either way it was an intense initial nico rush and I thought I'd have to stop but, after that, things mellowed out and I had a decent buzz for the rest of the smoke.
> 
> Even the Cain F didn't do that to me. I can't imagine smoking a regular-sized one of these. Think I'm gonna have to take a nap now.
> 
> View attachment 51570
> View attachment 51571


Unlimited Maduro. Those are good smokes. Got a bunch in my humi.


----------



## Old Smokey

Thanks to @Gordo1473 I am enjoying my first Crowned Heads Mason Dixon South edition. Thanks again Brian.


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


>


That pic looks "sullenesque". Where is that guy, anyway? :noidea: T.


----------



## Gordo1473

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks to @Gordo1473 I am enjoying my first Crowned Heads Mason Dixon South edition. Thanks again Brian.


It is a mighty fine and tastey cigar


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo 20th Sun Grown Epicure


----------



## D307P

TCBSmokes said:


> That pic looks "sullenesque". Where is that guy, anyway? :noidea: T.


He's active in another forum lately. He messaged me about a week ago. He's a good guy.


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> He's active in another forum lately. He messaged me about a week ago. He's a good guy.


Well good, glad he is well. Please send my regards. T.


----------



## Shmokey

Ilusione Rothchilde today. Love these things


----------



## Shaun

Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Billb1960

Finishing the weekend off with a Tat


----------



## NemeKriss

nub Connecticut, cant believe how long they last


----------



## thechasm442

Toro


----------



## Bizumpy

Billb1960 said:


> Unlimited Maduro. Those are good smokes. Got a bunch in my humi.


Nice, I have a couple of those to, will try one soon.


----------



## thechasm442

Lat44maduro


----------



## fattaman




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Courtesy of @Laynard.


----------



## brimy623

Not quite what I expected from this, especially a maduro. Very mild IMO in both flavor & strength.
Maybe I need to let them rest some more.


----------



## D307P




----------



## fattaman




----------



## Merovius

Christmas Tree


Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jp1979

While walking the cars this morning


----------



## Dlew

Rocky Patel vintage 1999.

It was a mild cigar, I found the taste somewhat dry, but she had a bit of an earthy taste. Went well with my 12 year old glenmorangie LA Sinta.


----------



## D307P




----------



## smitty8202

@D307P. How are those? I have seen a lot of guys smoking em but can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## zeebee

Also enjoyed that smoke today!


----------



## D307P

smitty8202 said:


> @D307P. How are those? I have seen a lot of guys smoking em but can't seem to find them anywhere.


They came out several months ago and were limited edition to B&Ms. I think they are one if the best 2014 releases that I had.


----------



## Billb1960

zeebee said:


> Also enjoyed that smoke today!


They're harder to find than hen's teeth


----------



## smitty8202

Ah I see. Don't think my b&m carries them.


----------



## zeebee

Billb1960 said:


> They're harder to find than hen's teeth


Mine was courtesy of @Tobias Lutz


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Dlew




----------



## D307P




----------



## jpalamar




----------



## droy1958

Montecristo Platinum Series Toro....


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno Toro


----------



## Shaun




----------



## thechasm442

Corona Gorda


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: Amazing cigar! These guys knocked it out of the park with this one. Perfect blend of sweet & spicy with a graham cracker finish that lasts forever. This is gonna be on my gotta get more list for certain.


----------



## Auburnguy

Met @04EDGE40 and @DogRockets for some cigars and beer to watch MNF.

My First Stick









Then I had a CAO Rabid Reindeer which was FANTASTIC!!! Here was our nightly damage. 









Great night with some great Brothers.


----------



## cameradude

Caldwell Gibraltar. First Caldwell and first cigar that I smoked from start to finish and never had the ash fall off. Impressive.


----------



## smitty8202

First smoke in a long time. From the secret Santa lot.


----------



## DogRockets

Got to light up a CAO Rabid Reindeer last night while watching my Bengals clinch a playoff berth. Holy crap that CAO Rabid Reindeer is a fantastic smoke! I don't know what CAO did with this cigar but I'm glad they did!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Ashton Symmetry


----------



## Cocker_dude

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Ashton Symmetry


I'm curious to know your thoughts.


----------



## Keeper01

Enjoying my Christmas vacation with a cup of coffee and this gem.


----------



## droy1958

Epic Habano....


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> Epic Habano....


How was it?


----------



## Bizumpy

*Punch Bareknuckle* Belicoso

Two words: God Awful.

I think there must have been something wrong with this one. Only had it a couple of weeks. Hard as a rock, dry as hell. The construction was bizarre -- lumpy and bent, with prominent veins. The pic below is not distorted; the cigar is really that strange looking.

Immediately there was an overpowering bitterness. The burn and draw were surprisingly ok for such a lumpy thing but I couldn't get more than about 10 puffs in before I pitched it. There was no "flavor" per se, it was just purely bitter. Zero enjoyment. If I have another one of these I'm gonna let it sit for a decade LOL.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> How was it?


So far, so good. Medium bodied to me with a easy dose of earth and spice and a light sweet finish. A nice pepper on the retrohale that is pleasing and not overwhelming. This is my first Epic, and I would have no problem picking up another....


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaragua Reserve 2007 Vintage... A little 4x56 yum stick IMO.....


----------



## Shaun




----------



## brimy623




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


>


I have one sitting in the humi for about a year now!
Gotta get around to burning it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Geobain




----------



## Billb1960

262 Paradigm


----------



## WNYTony

I was out on the truck run doing deliveries so I decided to try one of the Foundry Chillin' Moose that @ShaneG recently bombed me with
Have a bad cold so I probably shouldn't have tried to smoke today so I'm going to let the others rest before I pass judgement.
Cool looking box though.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 7X52 Cuban Crafters Cabinet cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 27 months. After lighting this cigar I got chocolate, leather, spice resulting in a great balanced delicious complex flavor profile.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a razor sharp burn, great draw, few veins and almost invisible seams. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and this is turning out to be a great day.:hc


----------



## TCBSmokes

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I had a 7X52 Cuban Crafters Cabinet cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 27 months. After lighting this cigar I got chocolate, leather, spice resulting in a great balanced delicious complex flavor profile.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a razor sharp burn, great draw, few veins and almost invisible seams. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and this is turning out to be a great day.:hc


Sounds delish! :whoo:


----------



## fattaman

I haven't seen PDR mentioned much on puff but I love the 1878 line.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> I have one sitting in the humi for about a year now!
> Gotta get around to burning it.


This is the 2014 that recently came out. They're really good.


----------



## D307P

My usual morning stick


----------



## madmarvcr

CA 2014 no. 2


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2012 Viaje Holiday Blend


----------



## DogRockets

Just finished a Cabaiguan by Tatuaje. What a great smoke! Was my first one, received in an exchange on puff. For sure it won't be my last - I need to pick some of these up!


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## jpalamar

HTML5 Gordon said:


> 2012 Viaje Holiday Blend


Thats a good smoke. Did you get to try one of the candy canes? It was fantastic.


----------



## D307P




----------



## fattaman

The presents are under the tree. There's cookies and milk out for Santa and oats and water for the reindeer. Now it's time for a Christmas Eve nightcap.


----------



## jbuck92

CAO Gold


----------



## cameradude

Started the holiday with an Illusione Epernay. Nubbin' fantastic!


----------



## cameradude

jpalamar said:


>


Where can I find these?


----------



## jpalamar

I think they just released them a few days ago.
Ave Maria Tandem Ten - Cigars International


----------



## MattyMatt

Oliva V lancero....


----------



## droy1958

Scored a few yummies for the holidays....


----------



## Shaun

Man O' War Robusto.



Paired this with a Zombie Monkie Robust Porter (please excuse me for partially revealing the opulence of my "Private Smoking Lounge").


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Man O' War Robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> Paired this with a Zombie Monkie Robust Porter (please excuse me for partially revealing the opulence of my "Private Smoking Lounge").


I'm all about the opulence....At least I think I am.....


----------



## Cocker_dude

droy1958 said:


> Scored a few yummies for the holidays....


What did you think David? BTW, your price seems very reasonable.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958

Cocker_dude said:


> What did you think David? BTW, your price seems very reasonable.


I like very much. I wanted to grab the box, but wasn't sure how cheap they should be as I've never smoked one...


----------



## thechasm442

SS


----------



## gtechva

Gurkha Regent Torpedo


----------



## MadMatt

Gran Habano 2000 vintage


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Christmas Eve smoke



Mary Christmas to all


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> I'm all about the opulence....At least I think I am.....


Oh, I am too, David! As you can cleary see from the picture.


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Oh, I am too, David! As you can cleary see from the picture.


Well, if anybody asks, I'm gonna' scoot my butt around and tell them I've caught a heavy dose of the opulence. They can get the facts from somebody else....


----------



## sandt38

My first Anejo. It was very nice. I grabbed 3 more today just to toss in my humi.


----------



## droy1958

My Father robusto...


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Barrister Cigars Herrera Estelli Tienda Exclusiva gifted to me by my friend Matt.


----------



## Geobain

Mwrry Christmas to all.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

It's such a great day that I decided to join in on the Opus enjoyment bandwagon.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## cameradude

Varina Farms Winter Warmer


----------



## copper0426

Great smoke thanks to a great friend. Had to nubbbb


----------



## thechasm442

Late nite Illusione.


----------



## Shemp75

cameradude said:


> Varina Farms Winter Warmer


what you think of it?

was looking at that brand


----------



## Shmokey

Another Illusione Rothchilde. Can't get enough of these and the fact that I got a box of them is turning them into my daily smoke. Goes so well with some Jameson.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## zeebee

Shemp75 said:


> what you think of it?
> 
> was looking at that brand


Since you haven't gotten a reply yet I'll add my two cents.

I've had both the Winter Warmer and the Breakfast Blend. Construction is good. Nice pigtail on the WW. If gotten for the right price ($4 ish), it's a complete steal. Great flavors. Creamy, caramely, nutty, coffee flavors. Really tasty imo. All wrapped up in a cute little piece of tissue paper.

The breakfast blend is the CT wrapper. One of my favorite CT's though. Great morning smoke as the name implies. Gravitates more toward medium body throughout the smoke. I've gotten them for less than $2 a stick on cbid. Well worth it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## cameradude

The Varina Farms Winter Warmer:

I found the cigar to be jam packed full of tobacco, very firm and no soft spots. Excellent construction with absolutely no issues. A very slow burner, this cigar lasted 2 hours. Flavors were all over the place, I could not identify all. Very nice on the retrohale. Definitely got some cocoa, light spice like a cinnamon but that gives way to other flavors after the first few puffs. Creaminess starts showing up after about an inch in to the cigar. A very light sweetness, at one point I thought I tasted some citrus. Near the end I got more spice like a cinnamon red hot candy. I didn't feel the nicotine while I was smoking, but 15 minutes after I put the nub to rest I needed some sugar to counter the nicotine.

A very good cigar. Factoring in the price that can be found online makes it an excellent buy.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Billb1960 said:


>


What'd ya think? That's on my wishlist. I love the viva republica.


----------



## Billb1960

Latitude Zero Robusto


----------



## Billb1960

Cocker_dude said:


> What'd ya think? That's on my wishlist. I love the viva republica.


Very good cigar. I like it better than the Rapture but not as much as the GW. It's definitely a medium cigar but it has a lot of wood and leather. I didn't get much sweetness out of it but my palate may have been overloaded with Xmas goodies. The burn was absolutely perfect and the 4x54 lasted over an hour. I'll be getting more.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

copper0426 said:


> Great smoke thanks to a great friend. Had to nubbbb


DAMN, boy. Can't believe you took all 9 inches. :high5:


----------



## Old Smokey

MDSPHOTO said:


> DAMN, boy. Can't believe you took all 9 inches. :high5:


Sumpin tells me this ain't his ferst rodeo!

Disclaimer: even though I live in the Ozarks I don't really speak like the above. It was my attempt of a Deliverance impersonation.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## DogRockets

Just finished a Camacho Triple Maduro and am getting ready to light up a Nub Maduro


----------



## Chad202

My lineup for today.Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## sandt38

Mmmmm, Dragon's Milk.


----------



## copper0426

QUOTE=MDSPHOTO;4103950]DAMN, boy. Can't believe you took all 9 inches. :high5:[/QUOTE]



Old Smokey said:


> Sumpin tells me this ain't his ferst rodeo!
> 
> Disclaimer: even though I live in the Ozarks I don't really speak like the above. It was my atte8mpt of a Deliverance impersonation.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA, that's funny I don't care who you are. Although I am concerned it was extraordinarily pleasant. 
ound:ound:
Best use of the double entendre goes to.......


----------



## sandt38

Just finished a beautiful VSG Sorcerer.


----------



## MattyMatt

Tatuaje Tattoo......yummy.


----------



## Passprotection

'12 Liberty and a 'drank' - Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 80th


----------



## Billb1960

Last minute substitution


----------



## thechasm442

SS maddy


----------



## Heath

DPG 2013 10th anvi LE


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff Classic No.2

Much thanks to @zippogeek


----------



## FloGrown85

PDR small batch reserve for me tonight. Really good stick paired with a nice cup of coffee! No pics since I can't post any yet


----------



## Cigarer

MOW ruination. First mow I've ever had and will be purchasing more for sure. Really like this stick.


----------



## zeebee

Christmas smokes with @Mrs B


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Branzig

Brother and I sharing a Christmas smoke!

2 glasses of Knob Creek, me with a 2010 Opus X Piramide, he with a Sancho Double Maduro.


----------



## Shaun

Man O' War Armada.



And another shot of my palatial "Private Smoking Lounge".


----------



## Bruck

Shaun said:


> And another shot of my palatial "Private Smoking Lounge".


Diggin the lounge!

Currently winding down from a busy Christmas with a Trinidad


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Man O' War Armada.
> 
> 
> 
> And another shot of my palatial "Private Smoking Lounge".


Sweet to have a place to hole up...enjoy and MC...


----------



## droy1958

Heath said:


> DPG 2013 10th anvi LE


Never tried this. Like the regular DPG blue label...


----------



## zippogeek

Tobias Lutz said:


> Davidoff Classic No.2
> 
> Much thanks to @zippogeek


My pleasure sir! :thumb:


----------



## demuths1770

Got to enjoy this tasty treat yesterday and break in my new coffee mug!


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 89601
View attachment 89600


----------



## DbeatDano

Asylum 13 with my future brother-in-law last night.


----------



## madmarvcr

100 Angel, Oliva Tobacco Co. From 2008

Smells and tastes like Old Bay Seasoning
Nicaragua puro, 100% from Oliva Tobacco farms

As good as anything out there NC or CC


----------



## MadMatt

:smoke2: Alec Bradley American Classic


----------



## Shaun

Bruck said:


> Diggin the lounge!
> 
> Currently winding down from a busy Christmas with a Trinidad


Thanks! It's every bit as luxurious as you might imagine. 

Hope you enjoyed that Trinidad.


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> Sweet to have a place to hole up...enjoy and MC...


It actually is nice to have a place inside to hole up when it's cold outside. Hope you had a Merry Christmas, David.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## D307P




----------



## Heath

really enjoying this la colmena warped. thanks again @Passprotection Lonnie I really appreciate it this was in a bomb he hit me with. Its a good one.


----------



## Jordan23

La Duena robusto today.


----------



## bojangle

Casa de Garcia Maduro and a Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios.


----------



## D307P




----------



## HardHeaded

CAO Rabid Reindeer. No smokes on christmas for me but this nice long smoke should make up for that.


----------



## Dennis0311

I snuck a nicaragua gordo 2nd in between my ride back home. It was good 30 min smoke.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Flu! all week. Haven't had a cigar since Monday, haven't enjoyed one since Sunday, and going on vacation tomorrow and won't get to smoke one til the 2nd when I get back. You guys enjoy your smokes and happy new year. I'll be here, enjoying myself but wishing that I was enjoying a good cigar.


----------



## Passprotection

Glad you liked it Heath. One of my favorites... too bad it's not a regular production.



Heath said:


> really enjoying this la colmena warped. thanks again @Passprotection Lonnie I really appreciate it this was in a bomb he hit me with. Its a good one.


----------



## Nicks85

Had my first 9 only a couple months into smoking cigars and didn't appreciate the profile of this stick. Now that I have a more experienced palette, I can appreciate it a lot more


----------



## TCBSmokes

cakeanddottle said:


> Flu! all week. Haven't had a cigar since Monday, haven't enjoyed one since Sunday, and going on vacation tomorrow and won't get to smoke one til the 2nd when I get back. You guys enjoy your smokes and happy new year. I'll be here, enjoying myself but wishing that I was enjoying a good cigar.


Well. that sure looks a lovely spot. Take care of yourself and Happy New Year! T.


----------



## Dlew

So part of my first set of cigars, a good fellow in Ft. Lauderdale put together a nice sample pack to take home. some Arturo Fuente Don Carlos, Rocky Patel 1999, 7-20-4,montecristo espada, but this lastest I believe to be a Perdomo Natural 6x54. took me about an hour and a half to smoke.

Pardon my lack of Terminology but the taste of earthy and light. it was an easy draw and the smoked well, with a great ash. The Ash wasn't as white as my Arturo maduro's but I enjoyed this as much as my espada's or a little less than my maduro's. lacked the spicy end that I liked.


----------



## thechasm442

Yum...petite lancero


----------



## Billb1960

Project 7 by Noel Rojas


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited d.X


----------



## Trackmyer

cakeanddottle said:


> Flu! all week. Haven't had a cigar since Monday, haven't enjoyed one since Sunday, and going on vacation tomorrow and won't get to smoke one til the 2nd when I get back. You guys enjoy your smokes and happy new year. I'll be here, enjoying myself but wishing that I was enjoying a good cigar.


Looks like it has a deck. Smoke with a view.


----------



## Trackmyer

Guapos Lancero


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

Celebrating unseasonably warm weather in Illinois with a Four Kicks. Popped the cherry on my brand new Perfect Cutter.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

CAO Columbia robusto. Ordinary. It was "okay" but just didn't knock my socks off.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## sandt38

Padron 1926 #6 .


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: Now I know what all the hype is about. This is a great little cigar! Delicious complex flavors and a yummy finish. My only complaint is it's too short!


----------



## Shaun

Saturday morning pre-digging-out-from-the-snowfall smoke.


----------



## Billb1960

UC Pig


----------



## zabhatton

Just had an obsidian robusto.

Nice stick, but a little over humidified as it was rested at 70/70


----------



## Gordo1473

Billb1960 said:


> ETA: Now I know what all the hype is about. This is a great little cigar! Delicious complex flavors and a yummy finish. My only complaint is it's too short!


Smoke 2 then! Now you have a Churchill.


----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje black label


----------



## Billb1960

Gordo1473 said:


> Smoke 2 then! Now you have a Churchill.


Well thanks to your bomb from the NST I'm 2 for 2 in the short smokes dept today. That UC Flying Pig was muy delicioso. Whatever 'tweaks' they did to the blend for that vitola were the right ones. Much sweeter and tastier than the usual UC blends at least for my tastes. Thanks Brian! It's been a really good cigar day so far.


----------



## Heath

having a fox cigar bar exclusive [email protected] thanks Justin it had dark maduro flavors of coca and coffee with some hints of sweet tabacco in the background. maybe just a faint spice every so often.


----------



## DbeatDano

Anejo 46. Delicious.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Shaun said:


> Saturday morning pre-digging-out-from-the-snowfall smoke.


You seem to like those in the morning. I'm looking forward to trying my first one after it arrives from cbid. T.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Last one. I have got to find a box somewhere.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Having my Christmas cigar a few days late.


----------



## zeebee

Str8ShooterEsq said:


> Last one. I have got to find a box somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 51639
> View attachment 51640
> View attachment 51640


Looks like there's gonna be a 2015 release of these. Don't know the details but Crowned Heads responded to a photo I had on Twitter suggesting a 2015 release. Stock up when they come out!


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## D307P




----------



## Ethernomad

2013 Oliva Serie G Robusto


----------



## gtechva

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto (Rothschild)


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th Nat


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Shaun

TCBSmokes said:


> You seem to like those in the morning. I'm looking forward to trying my first one after it arrives from cbid. T.


I really like a good Connecticut in the morning on the weekends, with my coffee. And this is one of my favorites so far. I've tired quite a few now and I also like the La Perla Habana Cobre and Nub Connecticut. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Geobain




----------



## Shaun




----------



## Bruck

RP Edge Blue (Habano)


----------



## thechasm442

My favorite,robusto.


----------



## Chad202

Tennent's and an Oliva V.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

La Aurora 1495 Robusto. Liked it enough to buy others.


----------



## Shmokey

Oliva V Melanio to say goodbye to Xmas vacation.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Branzig

Cheapo Nica Libre while shoveling the driveway. First snow of the year....was hoping we'd have clear streets all the way to spring! hwell:


----------



## Billb1960

Tramp Stamp


ETA: This really wanted to be a good cigar, the flavors were good but the draw was terrible. When I first cut it, it was tight but since it has a closed foot I wasn't surprised. Unfortunately I could never get it to open up and it just got progressively tighter even after 2 more cuts. Really disappointing.


----------



## six10

Torano circa 1995 Dominican selection.


----------



## MattyMatt

Padron delicias maduro and some Angels Envy borboun.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Shaun

Smoked this one while watching the boys in Purple close-out the season with a win.



Paired it with a Gubna Imperial IPA.


----------



## Ethernomad

2014 Padron Executive Maduro


----------



## gtechva

Ethernomad said:


> 2014 Padron Executive Maduro
> 
> View attachment 51648


Never had that stick but Hoppyum is one of my favorite beers.


----------



## Ethernomad

gtechva said:


> Never had that stick but Hoppyum is one of my favorite beers.


I'm digging both very much right now. This Padron could be the smokiest stick I've ever had. A nice steady stream of fragrant smoke from the foot, but take a draw and look out! I'm worried someone's going to call the fire dept. on me. Lots of cocoa mixed in with Padron's signature earthiness. The Hoppyum is really accentuating the sweet notes being put off by this stick.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Dave,

How was it?



D307P said:


>


----------



## D307P




----------



## Chad202

Griffins 2014 courtesy of @Tombstone and Knob creek watching my panthers go to work!


----------



## gtechva

Cigar Federation The Collective


----------



## streetz166




----------



## MadMatt

Oliva Cain NUB :smoke2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Mi Barrio Churchill


----------



## Bsdubois00

My go to - Cohiba Siglo II - figured what a better way to celebrate a great year!


----------



## sanity

Oliva Melanio

Smooth and lots of smoke


----------



## Jordan23

Carlos torano 50 year tonight.


----------



## Geobain

MUWAT


----------



## Shaun

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ. Part of a cigar bomb from a generous BOTL.


----------



## Trackmyer

A gift from the uber generous @WNYTony. Went superb with some Glenrothes Select Single Malt.


----------



## Billb1960

Relaxing sojourn at my local cigar bar with my lovely wife and a delicious cigar. One of the other patrons even remarked on how good it smelled.


----------



## Bruck

I have no idea - bought one in a B&M today that had no band 
The box said JRW or something like that. Not bad, not great.


----------



## Billb1960

Bruck said:


> I have no idea - bought one in a B&M today that had no band
> The box said JRW or something like that. Not bad, not great.


Probably a JFR. The Maduros are very tasty, the Naturals not so much.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## greige matter

Undercrown Robusto last night with a 1792 bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## Tombstone

Chad202 said:


> Griffins 2014 courtesy of @Tombstone and Knob creek watching my panthers go to work!


Excellent, how did you like it?


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P

Str8ShooterEsq said:


> Dave,
> 
> How was it?


It was ok. I think the Tatuaje 10th that used the CT broadleaf had a better flavor.


----------



## Chad202

Tombstone said:


> Excellent, how did you like it?


It was perfect. I've never had one before but the balance between sweet and spice was perfect(almost like honey and cinnamon). Thank you.


----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## bojangle

Tabak Especial Negra.... amazing taste!


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Billb1960

MOW Ruination Corona


----------



## upnsmoke

I've had one of these before and really enjoyed it so I got a 5er...looks like I DO like them...I do not nub it often but this was good!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Last night Don Pepin Original Blue Label, AF 8-5-8 Sungrown. So far today Punisher Shorty,AJ Spectre Robusto.


----------



## wabashcr

First foray into the KFC blends, had heard the Kyotos were tasty. Was hoping this would be a good, short winter smoke. Not for me. These have only had about a week and a half of rest, so hopefully they get better. But I'm thinking the KFC line just isn't my bag.


----------



## droy1958

601 La Bomba....


----------



## IKickHipsters

AF Short Story


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje Selection de Cazador lancero.


----------



## D307P




----------



## BlueDevil07

Sancho Panza double maduro. Been resting 18 months. Wish I had a Padron instead.


----------



## Shaun

Unlimited Maduro.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Birthhday smoke. AF Short Story. :mrgreen:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Whoops. Duplicate post.


----------



## Sprouthog

Final Blend Maduro Robusto


----------



## Bruck

Billb1960 said:


> Probably a JFR. The Maduros are very tasty, the Naturals not so much.


Yes, that sounds about right. The one I had was not a maduro, so it must have been the natural.


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning an RYO - this one has an Ecuador Shade wrapper, KY burley binder, and a mix of Hispanic leaves for filler. Not too bad, but I think the burley and shade are interacting to produce a flavor that I can only describe as "steely," i.e., kind of a citrusy metallic note (?!) Interesting, but not something I'm going to pursue in future blends


----------



## Billb1960

Emilio AF1 BAMF


----------



## DbeatDano

La Aurora 1495


----------



## Brent Strande

Montecristo Media Noche No. 2


----------



## fattaman

I love these cigars. It might be time for a box purchase.


----------



## D307P




----------



## bojangle

Padron 2000.... new all-time favourite cigar!


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish Lonsdale Maddy and Anejo Reserva #46 ....


----------



## D307P




----------



## Nature




----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> Fuente Spanish Lonsdale Maddy and Anejo Reserva #46 ....


Add a My Father robusto to the mix...


----------



## FloGrown85

Rocky Patel Sun Grown for me tonight. Seems just like the Gran Habano 3SLS I had yesterday. Not bad sticks... Pretty creamy with coffee notes even though they are listed as full.


----------



## HardHeaded

Its spotted and not particularly interesting, but it was a gift from from family. It does not get much better than that.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tatuaje Tuesday


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas No. 2.
View attachment 89679


----------



## JIK

Nothing..... :bawling:


----------



## Billb1960

First one of these for me.

ETA: After the first third this ain't your Daddy's JdN. Lots of flavor but not a strong cigar. Lots of citrus and a nice sweet n sour finish. Very pleasant. Perfect burn, good draw. Really enjoying this one so far.

2nd third the draw has loosened up a bit, sweetness has diminished a little, a little leather has crept in. Still very tasty but the finish is a little more tannic. More tobacco flavor. Burn is still razor sharp.

Final third, leather is front & center now with some wood following up. Still a tasty cigar but totally different from the first third. Burn is still sharp, nub is starting to get soft but not hot. strength was medium the whole way. Definitely a nice stick. May have to get more of these.


----------



## bojangle

Muwat Kentucky Fire Cured Chunky

MY OH MY! Here's how most puffs go: smoky wood, then REAL coffee + REAL chocolate with a nice semi-spicy finish that lingers in the back of the throat and on the tip of the tongue. Probably best paired with a meaty supper.

What an incredible cigar!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Oliva Serie O Robusto cigar.:ss I last smoked this cigar in August 2011 via a 5 pack and found this cigar good. This cigar has a sungrown Habano wrapper and a Habano filler. After lighting this cigar I got spice, cedar and a delicious earthiness.:thumb: This cigar yielded a delicious medium to full body with a creamy and smooth mouth taste that was so very nice.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with very good burn and excellent draw. This cigar has only been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 12 days; dang-it how good will it be in 6 months? I topped off this smoke with a extra large cup of hot coffee and this has been a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## D307P




----------



## Tgs679

EPC NWC and aa cup of coffee this AM


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tgs679 said:


> EPC NWC and aa cup of coffee this AM


How do you like those? I've got one to try en route. Thanks. T.


----------



## Tgs679

TCBSmokes said:


> How do you like those? I've got one to try en route. Thanks. T.


Real nice mild Conn. smoke for the morning. Though I do prefer the EPC NWC Short Run 2012 a bit better, but for the price totally worth it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tgs679 said:


> Real nice mild Conn. smoke for the morning. Though I do prefer the EPC NWC Short Run 2012 a bit better, but for the price totally worth it.


Good to know. Thanks! T. ps. Not really planned, but coming in I've also got four other CT's to try, Ave Maria Immacilata, Padilla CT, Perdomo Champ SG, and My Father CT. So I look forward to how they stack up.


----------



## madmarvcr

Te-Amo Revolution Robusto 
CA 2014 Top 25 and 2014 top Best Value
So I got a box, very good non-cuban cigar


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO

New World, courtesy of @SeanTheEvans, while doing some gun smithing on my wife's CCW. Apologies for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


>


Yeah Buddy, nice pairing!


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Yeah Buddy, nice pairing!


My best friends last name is Krug and I bought that bottle for his 50th birthday celebration. He will be 54 next month and we still didn't open it.


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> New World, courtesy of @SeanTheEvans, while doing some gun smithing on my wife's CCW. Apologies for the crappy cell phone pic.


'Gars & guns, a match made in heaven. Only thing is I like those New Worlds so much that I hate to be distracted while I'm smoking one.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Nicks85

Stopped by the local B&M and picked me up this baby. Man is it a nicotine bomb!


----------



## sanity

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol

This was a good after lunch smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

GH Vintage 2002. Tasty.
View attachment 89686


----------



## droy1958

Fired up an Anejo #46 to kick off the night. Now if I can stay awake...


----------



## D307P

2012 Unnamed Reserve


----------



## Keeper01

I'm finally getting to try one. I've been wanting to smoke one since they came out and it's everything that I thought it would be.


----------



## thechasm442

Got off work an hour ago, started drinking 2 hours ago. #1 Maduro. Happy new year!


----------



## droy1958

Done with the Anejo 46 and off to the 48......


----------



## Billb1960

Cesar Maduro


----------



## Chad202

Happy new year! I'll leave the bubbly to the mrs for the night.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman

Lunch


----------



## Shaun

New Year's Eve smoke. Happy New Year, guys!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Calikind

Happy New Year!


----------



## Victor

Oliva V Melanio Gran Reserva and a treat in a cold wind in Northern California.


----------



## Tgs679

Tatuaje Regios Reserva


----------



## Shaun

First cigar of 2015.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## MattyMatt

Man 'o War Puro Authentico maduro


----------



## DogRockets




----------



## Nicks85

Me too


----------



## Merovius

5th Anni


----------



## jp1979




----------



## TCBSmokes

Toasting the New Year with a Perdomo Champagne Sungrown.
View attachment 89711
Happy New Year To All!


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

Fuente Fuente and Serralles Don Q Gran Anejo Rum


----------



## A.McSmoke

Pardon 1926 No.6


----------



## Auburnguy

DogRockets said:


> View attachment 51690


That was actually my stick. I was showing Rockets how to add a photo from his phone. He has some nice smoking pants on. Lol


----------



## Shmokey

Just picked up my first Dirty Rat yesterday. Plan on smoking it tomorrow night!


----------



## Bruck

American Eagle. A buddy gave this to me a couple years ago, finally getting around to smoking it. Very patriotic, but a little on the bland side.


----------



## Shmokey

Shmokey said:


> Just picked up my first Dirty Rat yesterday. Plan on smoking it tomorrow night!


Meant to quote jp1979 lol still learning to post correctly.


----------



## sanity

Davidoff Nicaragua Toro


----------



## Bizumpy

First smoke of the new year for me


----------



## zoey

First of the year was a 5 Vegas followed by a Montecristo......I was going to hit a T52 or #9 but didn't have enough time to give it the due & proper


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## thechasm442

First smoke of 2015. Piramide Fino.


----------



## purepoker

thechasm442 said:


> First smoke of 2015. Piramide Fino.


Amazing cigar! One of my current top 3.


----------



## zoey

thechasm442 said:


> First smoke of 2015. Piramide Fino.


How was that stick? Been wanting to try one!


----------



## cricken

Illusione rothchildes thanks to bernadini in the noob trade. Great short smoke


----------



## jp1979

Shmokey said:


> Meant to quote jp1979 lol still learning to post correctly.


enjoy it, its my favorite of the Unicos, with the L40 a close second. sadly its my last one


----------



## thechasm442

zoey said:


> How was that stick? Been wanting to try one!


It's really nice. Pepper, earth, wood, nuts, and a little cream. It's worth a try.


----------



## rebus20

DE java. I wasnt impressed. It was more of a pipe tobacco taste. I didnt taste any coffee so I was disappointed.


----------



## DogRockets

Got to light up 3 for New Years - Asylum 13 6x60, Tatuaje La Casita Criolla, and Graycliff Double Espresso


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Headley Grange Eminent sans band.


----------



## D307P




----------



## rebus20

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My first MOW courtesy of @ShaneG. Really nice smoke.


----------



## sanity

Fuente Hemingway Signature Sungrown


----------



## Bizumpy

DogRockets said:


> Asylum 13 6x60


What did you think?


----------



## DogRockets

Bizumpy said:


> What did you think?


I enjoy this stick - the maduro version is what I had. I've only had the 6x80 size previous to trying the 6x60 yesterday. Took me about 90 minutes to get through. I enjoy the straight maduro version better than the Ogre with the maduro/candela barber pole wrap.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## rebus20

Couldnt get the pic to load but todays smoke was an ashton.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Sigaar

Punch Rare Corojo Elite...not bad at all.


----------



## Old Smokey

Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. Saw these mentioned by @jp1979 as something he felt was special. I ended up buying a 5 'er from smallbatch and smoking my first. Awesome cigar so far, approaching 2nd third.


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. Saw these mentioned by @jp1979 as something he felt was special. I ended up buying a 5 'er from smallbatch and smoking my first. Awesome cigar so far, approaching 2nd third.


they are absolutely terrible... don't listen to him... :kicknuts:

they only have 2 boxes left...:mischief:


----------



## Cocker_dude

Illusione Anunnaki


----------



## Billb1960

jp1979 said:


> they are absolutely terrible... don't listen to him... :kicknuts:
> 
> they only have 2 boxes left...:mischief:


1 according to their website


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> they are absolutely terrible... don't listen to him... :kicknuts:
> 
> they only have 2 boxes left...:mischief:


Uh, yeah. They suck. K Mart sucks.


----------



## jp1979

Billb1960 said:


> 1 according to their website


what? I checked them this morning. :scared:


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Tman

Just enjoying a regular Punch with a single malt of my choice. Not too shabby!


----------



## Billb1960

La Hermandad. Hugely underrated cigar


ETA: I can't say enough good things about this cigar. A cross between AJF and Crowned Heads Headley Grange. Not a single touch up and the flavor of sweet raisins and cocoa lasted all the way to the nub. Smoke production was brilliant and paired with a good whiskey it made for a wonderful evening of smoking pleasure.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> La Hermandad. Hugely underrated cigar


New to me. Not another one to put on "the list"....


----------



## droy1958

Ended up trying a Punch Bareknuckle for the first time....


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> New to me. Not another one to put on "the list"....


Took me a while to locate them online. It was worth the hunt.


----------



## thechasm442

droy1958 said:


> Ended up trying a Punch Bareknuckle for the first time....


What did you think? I thought it was a pretty nice pepper/earth bomb for $2


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> What did you think? I thought it was a pretty nice pepper/earth bomb for $2


I enjoyed the smoke, and the taste is right on with the pepper/earth. I did have some issues keeping it lit for some reason. It was sitting in the same humi right next to the Punch Rare Corojo I had earlier tonight and never had a burn problem with the Corojo. The Bareknuckle burned straight and true, but went out 3 times in the first half. I have no problem trying one again someday to see if I'll have better luck with the combustion as I did like the flavor profile and it's a bargain at $2...


----------



## thechasm442

droy1958 said:


> I enjoyed the smoke, and the taste is right on with the pepper/earth. I did have some issues keeping it lit for some reason. It was sitting in the same humi right next to the Punch Rare Corojo I had earlier tonight and never had a burn problem with the Corojo. The Bareknuckle burned straight and true, but went out 3 times in the first half. I have no problem trying one again someday to see if I'll have better luck with the combustion as I did like the flavor profile and it's a bargain at $2...


Which vitola did you smoke? I had a corona with no issues and still have a toro in my humi.

Smoking a corona viva now


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> Which vitola did you smoke? I had a corona with no issues and still have a toro in my humi.
> 
> Smoking a corona viva now


I had the Pita 6x50 ish


----------



## NorCalJaybird

I took the MUTT for a little walk. This little "G" maduro lasted 40 min! I am amazed at the flavor this thing punched! WOW I am getting more for sure! 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## fattaman

My first lancero. An unusual yet rather enjoyable experience.


----------



## Cocker_dude




----------



## Shaun

thechasm442 said:


> What did you think? I thought it was a pretty nice pepper/earth bomb for $2


Totally agree. The Bareknuckle is becoming a regular "go to" for me.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## zeebee




----------



## madmarvcr

DE Ratzilla


----------



## Merovius

What did you think Marvin?

Serie B GT for me



These are special.


----------



## MattyMatt

Montecristo Monte with an Old Fashioned.


----------



## sanity

Tatuaje Reserva 7th


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Gunther7912

Out walking the dog enjoying a Herrera Esteli


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Nicks85




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Bizumpy

Shaun said:


> Totally agree. The Bareknuckle is becoming a regular "go to" for me.


Dang, don't know how you guys deal with those. The one I tried was so harsh. Guess I'm just not the "pepper bomb" kind of smoker. And I like normal Punch cigars, so... ?


----------



## colavita22

Hoja de Flores Goloso Maduro... don't think I can post pics yet


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## TCBSmokes

GH Azteca Fuerte Torpedo.
View attachment 89747


----------



## wabashcr




----------



## Shaun

Bizumpy said:


> Dang, don't know how you guys deal with those. The one I tried was so harsh. Guess I'm just not the "pepper bomb" kind of smoker. And I like normal Punch cigars, so... ?


Just comes down to personal taste, I guess. Just smoked one now. Belicoso.


----------



## DbeatDano

This was an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## thechasm442

Nice woody flavors but way too mild for me.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Jordan23

Oliva V Melanio Robusto. Pretty good.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Unnamed Reserve


----------



## Geobain




----------



## thechasm442

@Geobain, good call bro. This is my first one.


----------



## Sprouthog

CyB Corona


----------



## Geobain

thechasm442 said:


> @Geobain, good call bro. This is my first one.


That is a fine smoke.


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Wavell......


----------



## Tgs679

Geobain said:


>





thechasm442 said:


> @Geobain, good call bro. This is my first one.


One of my favorites. Great stick.


----------



## Tman

Smoking Liga T52 and enjoying a glass of Laphroaig.


----------



## gtechva

Sosa Vintage Piramide


----------



## NWSmoke

Rocky Patel Connecticut. I bought 5 of these to have something mild for a sheer relaxing smoking experience...... I should of only bought one lol

PS, ignore the dirty hands, I just replaced the radiator on my car.


----------



## Shaun

The Brute.


----------



## wabashcr




----------



## Billb1960

CAO Extreme


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Grabbed a Rocky Royal Rocket to puff on while shoveling some snow. Better than meh if the construction holds up this time...


----------



## Shaun

Billb1960 said:


> CAO Extreme


My favorite CAO. I should pick up a 5'er of these in the near future.


----------



## Billb1960

Shaun said:


> My favorite CAO. I should pick up a 5'er of these in the near future.


Halfway through and I'm a little underwhelmed. Flavor's not bad but it hasn't changed a lick since the first puff. Kind of a dry, tart finish that's OK for a while but it's getting kinda old. Draw is starting to tighten up as well.

ETA: Actually the 2nd half of this cigar was significantly better than the first. The tartness subsided and was replaced by more of a bitter chocolate flavor. The draw loosened up a bit and the final 3rd was very enjoyable.


----------



## thechasm442

Lat44 maduro


----------



## Gunther7912

Enjoying a FFP and some lagavulin 16 with some good buddies.


----------



## HardHeaded

Room 101 Big Payback. Surprisingly good for the price


----------



## thechasm442

Nightcap


----------



## KungFumeta

Rosalones 342 petit coronas. I think these are not available in the States. Tiny vitola, but it lasts an impressive 40+ minutes, at least for me. Packs a lot of flavor and an impressive nicotine punch. I have to get me a box of these. Anyone know if these, or Rosalones in general, age well at all?


----------



## Bizumpy

Billb1960 said:


> Halfway through and I'm a little underwhelmed. Flavor's not bad but it hasn't changed a lick since the first puff. Kind of a dry, tart finish that's OK for a while but it's getting kinda old. Draw is starting to tighten up as well.
> 
> ETA: Actually the 2nd half of this cigar was significantly better than the first. The tartness subsided and was replaced by more of a bitter chocolate flavor. The draw loosened up a bit and the final 3rd was very enjoyable.


That's another one I can't stand Lol.. All I got was harsh dry burnt leaf and "pepper." I much prefer the CAO VR which has a sweet wrapper. The Extreme felt like I'd leaned over someone's fireplace chimney and inhaled deeply. Couldn't make it past the first third.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## penna stogey

wabashcr said:


>


Those lil bastards are so good. Luv me a Nub Maduro......Enjoy


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores in the pouring rain.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun

Billb1960 said:


> Halfway through and I'm a little underwhelmed. Flavor's not bad but it hasn't changed a lick since the first puff. Kind of a dry, tart finish that's OK for a while but it's getting kinda old. Draw is starting to tighten up as well.
> 
> ETA: Actually the 2nd half of this cigar was significantly better than the first. The tartness subsided and was replaced by more of a bitter chocolate flavor. The draw loosened up a bit and the final 3rd was very enjoyable.


Well, I'm glad it improved for you anyway. I never picked up any of that tartness in the Extreme. To me it's a dark chocolate, earth, coffee stick with a touch of sweetness and just a hint of pepper. I'm not a big fan of CAO, but I really like the Extreme.


----------



## Billb1960

Shaun said:


> Well, I'm glad it improved for you anyway. I never picked up any of that tartness in the Extreme. To me it's a dark chocolate, earth, coffee stick with a touch of sweetness and just a hint of pepper. I'm not a big fan of CAO, but I really like the Extreme.


The last 3rd was pretty much right on to your description. I almost put it down halfway through when the draw started to tighten up. I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Shaun

Breaking out the good stuff on a Sunday morning.


----------



## zeebee

Shaun said:


> Well, I'm glad it improved for you anyway. I never picked up any of that tartness in the Extreme. To me it's a dark chocolate, earth, coffee stick with a touch of sweetness and just a hint of pepper. I'm not a big fan of CAO, but I really like the Extreme.


I agree with you on this. I think that they do require a fair amount of rest though. I can't think of a better sub $2 smoke.


----------



## D307P

Short Story Maduro


----------



## MattyMatt

Diesel Unlimited maduro


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Heath

af mag 44r yesterday. awesome as always


----------



## droy1958

La Palina El Diario Toro....My first La Palina....


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> La Palina El Diario Toro....My first La Palina....


Whatdja light it with, a blowtorch?


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Whatdja light it with, a blowtorch?


Tehe.....yeppers, my Bic gave out and I was lighting and watching the game at the same time. I'm not worth a damn multi-tasking.....Doc said there's a small chance for survival....


----------



## Cocker_dude

droy1958 said:


> La Palina El Diario Toro....My first La Palina....


I love seeing that ashtray getting used!


----------



## droy1958

Cocker_dude said:


> I love seeing that ashtray getting used!


Using it up my friend! Thank you!...


----------



## cameradude

Due to crappy weather, finally enjoyed my first cigar of 2015. Starting the new year off right with a Liga Privada No. 9.


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Don Pepin Blue to calm my nerves during the Detroit/Dallas game (go Lions)


----------



## Old Smokey

just lit a Punch Rare Corojo while watching Finding Bigfoot.


----------



## D307P




----------



## earcutter




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Kristoff Criollo, very nice.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Tman

Arturo Fuentes Añejo from 2011 paired with Laphroaig Triple Wood. Mmm good!


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## rebus20

Unfortunately nothing&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Sprouthog

JdN 1970 robusto


----------



## dcmain

Smoked my first decent cigar of the new year. My first Ilusone MJ12 received as a gift from my secret santa, well aged and ready to burn. I'm looking for a 5er based on this first stick!


----------



## madmarvcr

Herrera Esteli


----------



## zeebee

Billb1960 said:


>


Let me know what you think!


----------



## Billb1960

zeebee said:


> Let me know what you think!


Really nice cigar! Tasty chocolate with just a little pepper & spice to balance it out. Medium strength with no nic kick to speak of. CI still has that special, I may have to jump on it!


----------



## zeebee

Billb1960 said:


> Really nice cigar! Tasty chocolate with just a little pepper & spice to balance it out. Medium strength with no nic kick to speak of. CI still has that special, I may have to jump on it!


Glad you like them! The chocolate is definitely the main taste. At that special price it's a great deal.


----------



## thechasm442

I love the sweet spicy flavors these guys have.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 5X54 La Caya Cameroon Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar has rested in my 65% rh humidor for 24 months. After lighting this cigar I got wood, leather, and spice with a slight coffee flavor.:happy: This cigar was extremely creamy and rich with lots of smoke. The construction of this cigar was excellent with great burn and draw; dang-it this cigar was absolutely delicious.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had another great cigar event!:hc


----------



## thechasm442

Just ordered a box of Norteno Lonsdales so I figured I would smoke a HE of the same vitola.


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Merovius

I dont smoke a lot of Avo and have been less than impressed with most of Davidoffs smokes wrapped in their proprietary Yamasa but this one is pretty good.



Big thanks to @thebigk for sending this.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish Lonsdale Maddy....


----------



## TCBSmokes

Merovius said:


> I dont smoke a lot of Avo and have been less than impressed with most of Davidoffs smokes wrapped in their proprietary Yamasa but this one is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @thebigk for sending this.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Bloomberg, eh? With Dow down 331 today they must be cacklin' up a storm. lol. T.


----------



## rebus20

Cao
Apparently my phone won't upload photos right


----------



## PSD4

A short little 4 1/4 x 42 after lunch: Illusione Fume D'amour - Lagunas.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> Just ordered a box of Norteno Lonsdales so I figured I would smoke a HE of the same vitola.


You smoked a Norteno yet? I think they are pretty awesome.


----------



## droy1958

La Reloba Sumatra....


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nub 358. Nice.
View attachment 89776


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## earcutter

TCBSmokes said:


> Nub 358. Nice.
> View attachment 89776


There is something hilarious about that photo!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## rawb

Not much time tonight. Turned to a Hemingway Short Story maduro ... ol reliable.


----------



## TCBSmokes

earcutter said:


> There is something hilarious about that photo!!


lol. Really? Well, I try to mix it up. But really, a grown man shooting a pic of his cigar..alone..in the woods. Sad, really, very sad.:hmm: But while some of you may be nodding in agreement, you're all guilty of it, too! :bounce:


----------



## earcutter

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Really? Well, I try to mix it up. But really, a grown man shooting a pic of his cigar..alone..in the woods. Sad, really, very sad.:hmm: But while some of you may be nodding in agreement, you're all guilty of it, too! :bounce:


Dude - I love it!! The dog looks almost cartoonish, the road seems to to wind into a hill you can't see... The main character (the cigar) is out of focus, almost implying it's the least important element which we all know it isn't, only adding somehow to the forest's quasi spooky feel. And then to top it all off, your shadow somehow makes a surreal image real. Maybe the acid is finally kicking in after 20 years lol? Who knows lol? All I know is I think it's a great shot .

Note too - the dog looks like it's wearing a straight jacket lol!!


----------



## brazil stogie

D307P said:


>


Ashton Symmetry? Did you enjoy it bro?


----------



## TCBSmokes

earcutter said:


> Dude - I love it!! The dog looks almost cartoonish, the road seems to to wind into a hill you can't see... The main character (the cigar) is out of focus, almost implying it's the least important element which we all know it isn't, only adding somehow to the forest's quasi spooky feel. And then to top it all off, your shadow somehow makes a surreal image real. Maybe the acid is finally kicking in after 20 years lol? Who knows lol? All I know is I think it's a great shot .
> 
> Note too - the dog looks like it's wearing a straight jacket lol!!


lol. Wow. I could have used your perspective in Art History class, or at least some of that "elixir" you speak of. BTW, the breed of dog, French Bulldog, is also known as the "clown dog", which I find true as he makes me laugh every day.


----------



## FloGrown85

Woohoo 30 posts... I can finally post pics!


----------



## droy1958

earcutter said:


> Dude - I love it!! The dog looks almost cartoonish, the road seems to to wind into a hill you can't see... The main character (the cigar) is out of focus, almost implying it's the least important element which we all know it isn't, only adding somehow to the forest's quasi spooky feel. And then to top it all off, your shadow somehow makes a surreal image real. Maybe the acid is finally kicking in after 20 years lol? Who knows lol? All I know is I think it's a great shot .
> 
> Note too - the dog looks like it's wearing a straight jacket lol!!


Errrrr.....gimme' a hit of that acid.....I just seen a cigar......


----------



## Shaun

Edit: Oops. Failed to include intended quote.


----------



## Shaun

Undercrown Belicoso. This was my first box purchase. Contrary to the often-discussed "box buyer's remorse"; every time I smoke one of these, I'm reminded why I like this blend so much.


----------



## Shaun

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Really? Well, I try to mix it up. But really, a grown man shooting a pic of his cigar..alone..in the woods. Sad, really, very sad.:hmm: But while some of you may be nodding in agreement, you're all guilty of it, too! :bounce:


Totally agree. I think the same thing every time a take a picture of my cigar. And then I revel in how much I love my stogies.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Nub Cafe Cappuccino


----------



## Nicks85

A little oliva Melanio for a night cap


----------



## Billb1960

Diesel UHC Salomon. Damn good cigar!

ETA: I really enjoyed this cigar. Woody, earthy smoke with that trademark maduro bitter cocoa finish. Perfect draw, lots of smoke, almost perfect burn and 1:45 of smoking pleasure. Paired it with some orange essence sparkling water which cleared the palate for the next puff. Very full bodied and full strength, not for the faint of heart. Good cigar night.


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> You smoked a Norteno yet? I think they are pretty awesome.


I have not but just going on reviews and my already huge love for the HE blend, buying a box blindly was a no brainer.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> I have not but just going on reviews and my already huge love for the HE blend, buying a box blindly was a no brainer.


knowing what you smoke, you are going to love it. I blind bought a box of the small ones and they are pretty f'n good.


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> knowing what you smoke, you are going to love it. I blind bought a box of the small ones and they are pretty f'n good.


I was debating those, but the lonsdales were like $10 more a box so I figured what the hell. I can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> I was debating those, but the lonsdales were like $10 more a box so I figured what the hell. I can't wait to fire one up.


yeah, the shorties were the only ones i could find when they first came out. this reminds me i havent smoked one since then, they have been sitting for 3 months now? i'll burn one wednesday


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> yeah, the shorties were the only ones i could find when they first came out. this reminds me i havent smoked one since then, they have been sitting for 3 months now? i'll burn one wednesday


Hell yea, mine should arrive wednesday, self control is going to be a motherf#&@er.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> Hell yea, mine should arrive wednesday, self control is going to be a motherf#&@er.


burn one first day, its my ritual, then i let them sit until i rememebr them... lol


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> burn one first day, its my ritual, then i let them sit until i rememebr them... lol


Haha, I probably will. I always have a 30-90 day rule but my HE lonsdales made it a whole 6 days.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> Haha, I probably will. I always have a 30-90 day rule but my HE lonsdales made it a whole 6 days.


one never hurt anybody.... lol


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## zoey

Finally put the fire to a muwat kfc...scored some other goodies at the local bm


----------



## D307P

brazil stogie said:


> Ashton Symmetry? Did you enjoy it bro?


Yes. I've smoked a bunch of the Symmetry and all were excellent.


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4....


----------



## D307P

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> Padron 3000 Maduro


Now that's a picture. :shock:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Shaun said:


> Totally agree. I think the same thing every time a take a picture of my cigar. And then I revel in how much I love my stogies.


That's the bottom line. :clap2:


----------



## D307P

Work of Art Maduro


----------



## upnsmoke

Smoked this one last night...great smoke production. First time I picked up "salt" and "citrus".


----------



## Passprotection

From '11 and a great smoke with age.


----------



## zippogeek

A Connie with some character! My man @Heath turned me on to these with his generous bomb...it's a great value smoke; bought myself a fiver after I tried it!


----------



## ELLASU

Few over the last couple days!!!
A. Fuente Untold Story Maduro
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro
LP #9
Genesis Project

:smoke2:


----------



## zoey

Passprotection said:


> From '11 and a great smoke with age.


You cheeky bastard! Nice stick!


----------



## D307P

Anejo 60 & Kracken Black Spiced Rum


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Anejo 60 & Kracken Black Spiced Rum


What's your opinion on the Kracken? I usually drink Captain Morgan's spiced rum, their commemorative blend. or a dose of Sailor Jerry's 93 proof spiced rum. Best, David


----------



## Heath

I'm glad you're enjoying them. I keep a box of mark twains on hand all the time. there great and under rated.


zippogeek said:


> View attachment 51747
> 
> 
> A Connie with some character! My man @Heath turned me on to these with his generous bomb...it's a great value smoke; bought myself a fiver after I tried it!


----------



## D307P

droy1958 said:


> What's your opinion on the Kracken? I usually drink Captain Morgan's spiced rum, their commemorative blend. or a dose of Sailor Jerry's 93 proof spiced rum. Best, David


Wanted to pick up a spiced rum and bought a bottle of Kraken after reading posted reviews. Tried it straight, on the rocks, and with Mexican Coca Cola. Have to say I liked it all 3 ways. Had a nice Black Licorice taste. There is no vanilla taste like a Zaya or Captain Morgan Spiced Rum.


----------



## tubbs

Padron - 4000? regular??? This:


----------



## rebus20

monticristo espada.


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Wanted to pick up a spiced rum and bought a bottle of Kraken after reading posted reviews. Tried it straight, on the rocks, and with Mexican Coca Cola. Have to say I liked it all 3 ways. Had a nice Black Licorice taste. There is no vanilla taste like a Zaya or Captain Morgan Spiced Rum.


Thanks Dave. About out of the others and was thinking of maybe trying something different. Best, David


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's been far too long since I've posted. Fear not, I've been lingering all this time! Great to see you all again. I'm going light tonight; enjoying an E.P. Carrillo Reserva Connecticut and a dram of 23 year Jura. It's a great night all around. Happy new year to all.


----------



## droy1958

Don Pepin Blue Churchill. What a nice smoke!....


----------



## A.McSmoke

Tierra Volcan - Definitely worth a try if you're into Nicaraguan Puros


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Brohiba under the propane lamp on a chilly VA evening.
I've been getting a lot of tobacco from an independent grower in KY lately. This stick has a CT Broadleaf wrapper (grown in KY), KY burley binder. and a filler consisting of Dominican ligero, Piloto cubano seco (Nicaraguan or Dominican, I forget), and KY burley.
No pics - I smoke the ugly ones and use the good looking ones for trades and gifts


----------



## edkim348

First Smoke of the year: Padron 50th Anniversary


----------



## treetopflying

Ramon Bueso Genisis The Project. Great cigar with a rich flavor.


----------



## Billb1960

Developing into a very nice cigar


----------



## droy1958

treetopflying said:


> Ramon Bueso Genisis The Project. Great cigar with a rich flavor.


That's a great underrated smoke! I like the robusto best. They don't get the love they deserve. Enjoy!


----------



## Geobain

Very peppery start. Thought it was going to be too much. Last half is quite pleasant.


----------



## Billb1960

Quoted myself instead of editing. :doh:


----------



## Shaun




----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva V Melanio petit corona. I didn't expect it to be so much tastier than the regular V but it was de-licious.
View attachment 89830
View attachment 89829


----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Gurkha Beauty. It was ok, nothing stood out for me. Dont know if I would recommend it though. Got it the day before from CBid so maybe that effected it not being in the humi.


----------



## upnsmoke

Had to try this one..."me likes!"


----------



## sanity




----------



## rebus20

Not impressed


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## LazyCaturdayz

I've been reading and hearing good things on that cigar! Hope you get to enjoy it! Nothing worse than enjoying a good cigar and having to put it down to go on a call!


----------



## Tgs679

Asylum 44x4


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## Gordo1473

LazyCaturdayz said:


> I've been reading and hearing good things on that cigar! Hope you get to enjoy it! Nothing worse than enjoying a good cigar and having to put it down to go on a call!


Nice and quiet through entire smoke. Very smooth cigar. Love some tats


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## rebus20

Gordo1473 said:


>


What fire dept do you work for?


----------



## Gordo1473

rebus20 said:


> What fire dept do you work for?


Millington tn


----------



## stogienoob75

OMG! I paid $4 for this stick!?!? Only an inch and 30 minutes in, but colour me impressed!! Yummy!


----------



## rebus20

Gordo1473 said:


> Millington tn


Oh ok. I work in thomasville ga.


----------



## D307P

Tasty rum and tasty cigar


----------



## droy1958

Fonseca Cubano Exclusivo earlier (thanks Bill) and an AF 858 maddie getting ready to go down......


----------



## FloGrown85

Nice cheap smoke this evening.


----------



## Billb1960

Crux Ninfamaniac Dark


----------



## Shaun

Rabid Figurado. Again. Love this blend!


----------



## zoey

Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse...a crazy stupid cigar in all the right ways just don't smoke it too fast or it can run over your face...don't ask me how I know this:


----------



## Bizumpy

Today I was implementing my New Year's Cigar Resolution.. to either throw away or smoke the crappy cigars that have been taking up my humidor space.

*Gurkha Beauty*

Couldn't smoke it. Literally. The filler leaves would not catch fire at all. Torched it and torched it and torched it and they simply would not burn. Here's a pic:










Soooo.... I moved on to the second one. (Whenever I go out to smoke a sh*tty cigar, I bring a backup.)

*Bahia Trinidad*

I enjoy the Bahia Gold so I bought a fiver of these. They're awful.

This one began tunneling right away. There was a big hole in the middle and the draw was super loose. Despite that it smoked all right because it was dry as hell. Unfortunately, I'd tried one of these about a month ago and this one was no better. The flavors start out ok but then there's this horrible grassy bitterness that finishes it off. Quite awful.

Despite that I smoked it almost halfway. Fortunately that only took about 15 minutes since it was burning so fast. :-|










Both of these cigars had been sitting in mid-60s RH for 6-7 weeks.


----------



## _peps

Quesada Tributo corona. Scored a 5 pack of these during a sale. It was super tasty, but got a bit harsh. Looking forward to having another one in a couple months once they settle down a bit


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Good cigar. 1st 1/3 was OK 2nd 3rd was amazing final 3rd was back to just OK..

Cheers
Jay


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## DbeatDano

Savinelli Trabajador


----------



## Shmokey

Oliva V Melanio Robusto


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958




----------



## Cigarer

Af Hemingway ss. 5 degrees outside


----------



## vishal50028

new here. hello all. fuente short story and a padron 6000


----------



## thechasm442

I couldn't wait another day, I had to fire up a Norteno Lonsdale. Burn is perfect and flavor is fantastic. This beer is excellent as well. I've been sitting on this bottle close to 2 years. Cheers!


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Brohiba (my RYO brand) by the fire this evening - too danged cold to smoke outdoors!
This one has a Dominican filler and KY wrapper and binder. The wrapper is CT Broadleaf, but grown in KY.


----------



## sanity

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol


----------



## TCBSmokes

Ave Maria Clermont. Nice even rott with a wonderful long finish. Look forward to what these will be 6-12 months from now.
View attachment 89865


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Shaun

Luchador Hombre.


----------



## fattaman

Terrible terrible. Badly rolled with a huge hole running down the middle. Hope it was just a dud.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Wente

Had a Jericho Hill. Pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## RedDog

Anejo 60....not quite as good as the 46 but still very nice.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## vishal50028

EO 601 Maduro


----------



## sanity




----------



## dcmain

The King is Dead! Excellent little stick


----------



## droy1958




----------



## gtechva

Torano Loyal BFC


----------



## Old Smokey

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selecto. These are my favorite of the DPG line that I have smoked.


----------



## TCBSmokes

5 Vegas Torpedo. Nice black pepper notes.
View attachment 89879


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Calikind




----------



## FloGrown85

AJ Fernandez New World. First time trying this stick.... Wow what a good smoke! I have another that I am going to let rest for a couple months and am so looking forward to it!


----------



## Glowstick

On New years Eve I had an Opus X and then after had the Cohiba Red dot. to me the red dot is twice the cigar. That is my opinion. I fail to see the big fuss on the opus X. Now the Anejo that is a totally different story. I love the Arturo Fuente Anejo. One of my favs^^


----------



## Billb1960

With my morning coffee. Yum


----------



## lukesparksoff

davidoff millennium robusto with a cup of Joe ,this is heaven


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Billb1960

Quite the presentation!


----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO

A little gift from our most recent BOTM @Laynard.


----------



## Laynard

MDSPHOTO said:


> A little gift from our most recent BOTM @Laynard.


What do you think? It's one of my favorite budget smokes.


----------



## PSD4

Sorry....had to delete......just realized this is non-ISOM room. New guy mistake


----------



## Shaun

This morning. Reposado 96 Connecticut.



This afternoon. Nub Maduro.


----------



## earcutter

Not to sure why... but the photo isn't loading. Sorry Gents.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

Too beat to take a pic
This is the closest stock photo I had, actually smoking a 4/2g Slam tonight


----------



## purepoker

Padron Family Reserve 44 Maduro!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Billb1960 said:


> Quite the presentation!


And...? (I've got my first waiting, so am just wondering).


----------



## TCBSmokes

lukesparksoff said:


> davidoff millennium robusto with a cup of Joe ,this is heaven


My favorite smoke! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## droy1958

San Luis Rey Gen 2 SLR...I really am enjoying this cigar. Can't say I've tried a SLR before, but I have no problem trying another.....


----------



## Billb1960

TCBSmokes said:


> And...? (I've got my first waiting, so am just wondering).


Very good cigar. Gives a blast of pepper at first but that dies off quick and its a nice earthy flavor with some espresso. Somewhere about halfway it developed a lingering note of caramel but not too sweet. Great draw, plenty of thick, chewy smoke, burn was good but about the last 3rd it tried to go out on me. They've only been resting for a week & a half. I'm not a fan of retrohaling so I'm sure I miss some flavors but this tasted like a good Nicaraguan to me.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## TCBSmokes

Billb1960 said:


> Very good cigar. Gives a blast of pepper at first but that dies off quick and its a nice earthy flavor with some espresso. Somewhere about halfway it developed a lingering note of caramel but not too sweet. Great draw, plenty of thick, chewy smoke, burn was good but about the last 3rd it tried to go out on me. They've only been resting for a week & a half. I'm not a fan of retrohaling so I'm sure I miss some flavors but this tasted like a good Nicaraguan to me.


Good to know. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## gtechva

My first Macanudo outside Lucie Monroe's Coffee Shop in Christiansburg with my oldest, Andrew. I was surprised how much I liked this mild stick.


----------



## Luckysaturn13

libertad... Never heard of it my buddy gave me a few. Will be my go to for a while. Jackpot! Just a simple normal stick but awsome!


----------



## Bruck

Casa Magna


----------



## cameradude

CAO Brazilia


----------



## jp1979

2014









was just ok, very fresh, bitter, burn was good but definitely wet.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

first 1/3rd was grassy. 2nd 3rd it started to come around. Final 3rd FLAVOR BOMB! I did not want it to end. Gotta tell ya I was really disappointed with the start of this Padron! Next one I may just cut off the first inch..LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

lukesparksoff said:


> davidoff millennium robusto with a cup of Joe ,this is heaven


That is going to be my tomorrow morning smoke! A GREAT BOTL here on Puff sent me one! I am dying to try it! You have inspired me!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## fattaman




----------



## MDSPHOTO

@Laynard. Considering I took it down the nub, I didn't hate it. Very interesting flavor mix of leather, graphite, green bell pepper with a faint cocoa.


----------



## jbuck92

This is my smoke from a few days ago I never got to posting. First time smoking an Acid. My fiancé loved it from the start, while for me it took until maybe halfway through the first 1/3 or just into the 2nd. Amazing construction on this stick though. Held up to 2.5-3in of ash at a time. I picked up a Kuba Kuba yesterday for us to try at some point too.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Sigaar

A big thank you to @purepoker :bowdown:

I can now post pics


----------



## vishal50028

Camacho diploma. not bad as it got better in the last 3rd. many soft spots. I like the corojo better


----------



## Laynard

MDSPHOTO said:


> @Laynard. Considering I took it down the nub, I didn't hate it. Very interesting flavor mix of leather, graphite, green bell pepper with a faint cocoa.


You nailed it. And considering I paid $34.00 (plus shipping) for a box of 25 from CBid, they're worth every penny.


----------



## imported_mark_j

jp1979 said:


> was just ok, very fresh, bitter, burn was good but definitely wet.


Thanks for this. I really like the Singulare (all releases so far) and will certainly pick these up; I'll be sure to give them a long nap.


----------



## jp1979

mark_j said:


> Thanks for this. I really like the Singulare (all releases so far) and will certainly pick these up; I'll be sure to give them a long nap.


it has potential but they will need a lot of time. bitter at the halfway point means to me, that they need at least 1 yr.


----------



## colavita22




----------



## D307P




----------



## Shaun




----------



## sanity




----------



## lukesparksoff

NorCalJaybird said:


> That is going to be my tomorrow morning smoke! A GREAT BOTL here on Puff sent me one! I am dying to try it! You have inspired me!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


WOW!!!! A davidoff millennium in a cigar bomb, there are some very great brothers here at Puff


----------



## Billb1960

Jericho Hill LBV (Long Black Veil)


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas Cask Strength and My Father CT.....To be continued....


----------



## Shaun

Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## DbeatDano

Ruination Gordo in the wake of a Packers victory


----------



## PSD4

9 year old Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural Diplomatico


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P

2014 Unnamed Reserve & Southern Tier Crème Brûlée Beer


----------



## Ethernomad

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga Oscuro.

I wasn't expecting much from this stick, given the price. What a brilliant smoke! Burn and construction were surprisingly flawless, given its dark wrapperness. The flavor profile was a little unidimensional. But that's ok because I was digging the rich tobacco and creamy coffee notes throughout the whole stick. I wish I had bought more than just a single. Need to restock on that one for sure!


----------



## droy1958

I've always liked El Rey Del Mundo cigars. From the little Café au Lait to the big honkers...


----------



## rebus20

Sancho panza


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Shmokey

Illusione Rothchilde


----------



## zeebee

What a good smoke.


----------



## Billb1960

EPM Epifania Amazing cigar!


----------



## Calikind

Undercrown Corona Doble


----------



## sanity




----------



## Jordan23

Los Blancos 9 torpedo earlier today...watching my Packers pull it out!


----------



## jbuck92

No pictures tonight. 

I had a wonderful Ave Maria Morning Star. Wonderful smoke, great body on the smoke, decent strength. My immature palate seemed to pick up some creamy tones, a bit of pepper on the retrohale. The cigar had awesome burn with no draw issues what so ever! This will definitely be a buy again for me. 

The fiancé had a Acid Kuba Kuba that she really liked also! Unfortunately, this stick suffered from severe tunneling and I think even a plug. The draw was very stiff despite trying to open more of the cap, and the putter wrapper could not stay lit. At the half way mark, only about 1 inch of the outer wrapper had burned down. I've heard good things about Acid and think this was just a fluke and she has loved both Acids she's tried so far.


----------



## Bizumpy

Had to post this beauty...

*Henry Clay* Breva Conserva

Really excellent. Would be too mild with not enough overall flavor for the folks here. But it was supremely balanced and put out lots of rich luxurious smoke. Smooth and beautiful. Right up my alley. Haven't had one in almost two decades. Great roll, burned perfectly until I had to relight after leaving it for 5 minutes or so. Wish CBid sold more than an occasional single of this brand.

Note to bidders, you'll have to bid $5 if you want to outbid me on these. And they're not worth _that _much.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> 2014 Unnamed Reserve & Southern Tier Crème Brûlée Beer


Mmmmmmm, that beer is like a dessert in a glass, so good!


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Mmmmmmm, that beer is like a dessert in a glass, so good!


I thought it would be sweeter in taste. Wasn't bad, very thick though, pours out of the bottle like a syrup.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## a2dogs




----------



## Foxycigar

Today was an Oliva Cain 550 Habano in the morning and a CAO Criollo Pato in the afternoon. Love both of 'em! But I prefer the Cain Maduro to the Habano. Happy Puffing!


----------



## Billb1960

a2dogs said:


>


Had one of those this morning. Good stick!


----------



## brimy623

@Merovius
Hey Tyler, what did you think of that Satori?!?!


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Tatuaje Havana VI. First time having one and will definitely get some more.


----------



## imported_mark_j

LazyCaturdayz said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI. First time having one and will definitely get some more.


I've smoked 3 boxes of the Nobles (robusto) vitola over the past 2 years. Every single one has delivered. I've never experienced such consistency and the flavor always puts a smile on my face.

I prefer the Havana VI (red label) to the brown label, though I may be the only person in the world that does.

If you like the red label, do yourself a favor and procure some black label corona gorda. You will thank me later.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

mark_j said:


> I've smoked 3 boxes of the Nobles (robusto) vitola over the past 2 years. Every single one has delivered. I've never experienced such consistency and the flavor always puts a smile on my face.
> 
> I prefer the Havana VI (red label) to the brown label, though I may be the only person in the world that does.
> 
> If you like the red label, do yourself a favor and procure some black label corona gorda. You will thank me later.


Sounds like a plan, I'll keep an eye out for them! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## DbeatDano

Don Duarte Reserva


----------



## Tgs679

Arya


----------



## zoey

my latest work/damage


----------



## zoey

the 2nd (or rather 2nd stick... part of Saturday)


----------



## zoey

Sunday Undercrown Double Gorda


----------



## wabashcr




----------



## D307P




----------



## OnePyroTec

Started the day with an Illusione Fume D’Amour Lagunas and finished the day in another section of the forums :mrgreen:


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HardHeaded

DbeatDano said:


> Don Duarte Reserva


What did you think of that one?


----------



## DbeatDano

HardHeaded said:


> What did you think of that one?


I enjoyed it. Had some nice sweetness to it and the burn was great. I'll be on the hunt for more, but in a different vitola. Thanks again @HardHeaded


----------



## Geobain

Finally smoking the last of these and good riddance. Already had to relight and I just got started. &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## Cigarer

H. Upmann legacy robusto.... delicious

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## droy1958

Latitude Zero torpedo....


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Jason JV-13


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas No. 2.
View attachment 89943


----------



## zeebee




----------



## Billb1960

Diesel UNL Robusto great smoke


----------



## zoey

Sprouthog said:


> Tat Jason JV-13


How long does the cigar last?


----------



## Sprouthog

zoey said:


> How long does the cigar last?


1.5 - 2.0 hours.


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> @Merovius
> Hey Tyler, what did you think of that Satori?!?!


I really enjoyed the 2014, better than previous years imo. Wish I had more!


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> I really enjoyed the 2014, better than previous years imo. Wish I had more!


ANOTHER added to the "to try" list! :nod::nod:


----------



## brimy623

Something new as my 1st NC in 2015





Nice smoke, but not blown away.
Let's see how the others smoke down the line.


----------



## rebus20

My father Flor de las antillas. Fine smoke.


----------



## MrWeeee

today I am smoking a chillin moose by foundry


----------



## D307P




----------



## sanity




----------



## TCBSmokes

Quesada Heisenberg Petit. Just what I don't need, another brand to love. But this was very good. On the order of an Illusione R Rothchildes with a little more kick.. Yum Yum.
View attachment 89961


----------



## Merovius

2013 Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro



A very smooth and enjoyable smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> 2013 Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro
> 
> 
> 
> A very smooth and enjoyable smoke.


Gotta try another one.
Had one a few months back and it was smooth, but I was expecting more.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Merovius said:


> 2013 Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro
> 
> 
> 
> A very smooth and enjoyable smoke.


I am always amazed with your "stuff"!


----------



## brimy623

Cocker_dude said:


> I am always amazed with your "stuff"!


+1 @Merovius does smoke some really nice sticks!!


----------



## Foxycigar

Oliva Cain Maduro 550, and down to the nub!


----------



## droy1958

Cocker_dude said:


> I am always amazed with your "stuff"!


Last time someone told me that, I married her before the illusion decayed....


----------



## droy1958




----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


>


Dave, what the heck is that?!?!


----------



## droy1958

brimy623 said:


> Dave, what the heck is that?!?!


I'm thinking it's an Island Jim cigar with a dose of fine rum. If this is a Jeopardy thing, toss "what is" in front of it...


----------



## Geobain




----------



## droy1958

Geobain said:


>


I really want to try some of those. I think I bid around $100.00 for 3 boxes on the devil site a few weeks ago and lost. I do want some, but I'm looking for a steal on them as I'll have to get some more storage if I do...


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Dave, what the heck is that?!?!


Island Jim. Made by the same guys that do the Leaf by Oscar. A really good cigar.


----------



## D307P

droy1958 said:


> I'm thinking it's an Island Jim cigar with a dose of fine rum. If this is a Jeopardy thing, toss "what is" in front of it...


Yes. Island Jim with Flor de Caña 5 year rum and coke. The rum sucks straight buy very good with coke.


----------



## droy1958

D307P said:


> Yes. Island Jim with Flor de Caña 5 year rum and coke. The rum sucks straight buy very good with coke.


Hmmmmmm....never had that rum, but it looks yummy! I generally only mix my rum with saliva and good intentions...


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Billb1960

What the billboard...er...band says.

ETA: Reminds me of the Fuente Hemingway. Might be the Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Billb1960

D307P said:


> Island Jim. Made by the same guys that do the Leaf by Oscar. A really good cigar.


Just got a sampler of Leafs. Gonna let em rest for a couple of weeks.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> What the billboard...er...band says.


Those Lat Zero's have bigger bands than Woodstock did....


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Just got a sampler of Leafs. Gonna let em rest for a couple of weeks.


I think you sent me one or two of those Leaf's back when. One may have been the Heisenberg... Thanks...


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> I think you sent me one or two of those Leaf's back when. One may have been the Heisenberg... Thanks...


Nope, wasn't me. I've never had one of these before. They come wrapped in a tobacco leaf instead of cello.  I think the Heisenberg is made by Quesada.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> Nope, wasn't me. I've never had one of these before. They come wrapped in a tobacco leaf instead of cello.  I think the Heisenberg is made by Quesada.


OK, then it was @jhofman...thanks again Jim as I've never tried them yet, but am a willing research vessel...


----------



## zeebee




----------



## TheRickShow

Brickhouse. Af chateau sungrown.


----------



## StogieNinja

I freakin' love these.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I had about an hour and a half before class so I went across the street to the cigar shop and had a CAO MX2 robusto.
Great smoke. If you haven't tried one you should give it a shot.


----------



## WNYTony

I had to travel so the trip out was a 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo courtesy of @crusso19 in the Noob Sampler Trade - pretty good stick.
And the trip back was a Tatuaje Tattoo Bonito courtesy of my Secret Santa @Billb1960 and in honor of Tat Tuesday. Love the Tattoo, never had the Bonito but it did not disappoint me at all.
Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## thechasm442

Bought this beer exactly 2 years ago today. This is one of the best pairings I have ever had.


----------



## Shaun

thechasm442 said:


> Bought this beer exactly 2 years ago today. This is one of the best pairings I have ever had.


Love that Bigfoot barleywine ale!


----------



## brimy623

Up on deck


----------



## Billb1960

thechasm442 said:


> Bought this beer exactly 2 years ago today. This is one of the best pairings I have ever had.


Wait...are we aging beer now too? :hmm:


----------



## D307P

Work of Art Maduro


----------



## [email protected]

Worked closed due to weather all week, check.
Milk stout to brew, check.
Feral to smoke whilst watching 10 yr olds "skate" across driveway, check.......day complete.

View attachment 89986


Dude what's up with the pictures
Turned 90 and can't click on them


----------



## Calikind

UNDERCROWN CORONA ¡VIVA!


----------



## _peps

Trinidad Reserve No. 5. Tasty little smoke. Sticking to the smaller sticks since it's 29 out right now. Great burn and flavor for what I paid!


----------



## rebus20

Red dot


----------



## thechasm442

Billb1960 said:


> Wait...are we aging beer now too? :hmm:


High alcohol, malty beers such as barley wines, imperial stouts, and quads often greatly benefit from aging. Alcohol flavors back off and the beers develop more subtle, complex flavors. It's fun to cellar different beers and sample them at different time intervals. Just another thing to get geeky about :bounce:


----------



## D307P

Anejo 60 & El Dorado 15 year Rum


----------



## mikefratt

Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado en Cedros in sueno...nice


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sigaar




----------



## cakeanddottle

cakeanddottle said:


>


not a big fan of Dominican tobacco or large RG, but a 9 month rest has done wonders for these. Black like a blood sausage, oily, pretty tasty really. Still not as good as the small perfectos.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Brohiba (my RYO "brand").










This one has a Kentucky-grown CT Broadleaf wrapper, a Kentucky burley binder, and the filler is Dominican ligero, Piloto Cubano seco (also Dominican), and KY burley. This blend has a "bright" citrusy flavor, with a hint of polished steel, but is basically natural tobacco-flavored


----------



## Sprouthog

La Sirena Corona


----------



## rovensmoke

Illuisione Holy lance in candela very tasty.


----------



## dcmain

My first Cain F at lunch hour. I didn't expect much, but got a quick taste of licorice for the first 5 or 6 draws. The rest of the stick was a blend of medium strength cedar and cream with a little pepper kick. I will look for a 5er and give them a few more chances to see if this one is box worthy.



On the way home it was a Nestor Miranda Special Selection in lancero. I was pleasantly surprised at the flavor as my first special selection in a much larger vitola had nothing to recommend it.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## droy1958

Anejo 46....


----------



## thechasm442

Herfin with a buddy. La perla habana Rojo Rothschild for him and HE lonsdale for me.


----------



## Chad202

Allagash Saison and a Kristoff Ceniza De Plata .


----------



## Billb1960

Have I mentioned how good these cigars are lately? Guess that makes me a Man O War whore :lol:


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## earcutter

thechasm442 said:


> 68


How did you like the 68?


----------



## thechasm442

earcutter said:


> How did you like the 68?


One of my faves. I bought a box after smoking one. Very earthy with pepper, spice, and damp wood flavors.


----------



## droy1958

Intemperance BA XXI Intrigue Petito


----------



## cricken

Nestor Miranda Dopplebock Robusto. Nice, mellow cheapo stick, had a razor sharp burn...until about halfway into it I missed my ashtray and dropped it straight into my drink. Real real smooth-like :banghead:


----------



## D307P




----------



## RedDog

Illusione Rothchilde


----------



## dcmain

I burned this down on the way home today. Joya de Nicaragua cabinetta in lancero. lots of mellow earth and grass flavor early on with a definite transition where the wrapper changed. Got some still mello cedar flavors down to the nub.


----------



## Billb1960

dcmain said:


> I burned this down on the way home today. Joya de Nicaragua cabinetta in lancero. lots of mellow earth and grass flavor early on with a definite transition where the wrapper changed. Got some still mello cedar flavors down to the nub.


Got a few of these in my humidor. Gonna have to break one out soon.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Casa Cuba Doble Seis. This is my first of 3 I purchased about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## vishal50028

casa torano maduro


----------



## HardHeaded

RP Sun Grown. I'm not sure how I feel about this stick yet.


----------



## Geobain

Nicaragua Rustica


----------



## usafvet509

Burnin' a Diesel UnHoly Cocktail, slowly and cautiously :lol:


----------



## Shaun

Unlimited Belicoso.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## lvfcrook1503

This was Round 1 yesterday. Round 2 was an Oliva Serie V Maduro from 2013


----------



## fattaman

Bought a 601 sampler and have really not enjoyed any of them.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P




----------



## penna stogey

Tonight I'm treating myself to Pardon 1926 Anniversary .....Enjoy it me.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## _peps

La Libertad Short Perfecto


----------



## Billb1960

_peps said:


> View attachment 51937
> 
> La Libertad Short Perfecto


What'd you think? I just got a 5er of those


----------



## _peps

Billb1960 said:


> What'd you think? I just got a 5er of those


I'm about halfway through it right now and I'm really liking it. Catching a lot of wood, pepper and leather with a little sweet cinnamon and toastiness. May be my new go to golf stick because of the awesome price!


----------



## Billb1960

_peps said:


> I'm about halfway through it right now and I'm really liking it. Catching a lot of wood, pepper and leather with a little sweet cinnamon and toastiness. May be my new go to golf stick because of the awesome price!


Yeah I got mine for $9


----------



## _peps

Billb1960 said:


> Yeah I got mine for $9


I hope you mean the whole fiver and not per stick!


----------



## Billb1960

_peps said:


> I hope you mean the whole fiver and not per stick!


Yes for the 5er


----------



## D307P

Trying another new rum tonight with an Anejo 60


----------



## purepoker

Anejo 46


----------



## dcmain

Another Lancero for the ride home. This time a Kristoff Ligero. Pretty tasty smoke, not a lot of change from start to finish but good enough to sit idling in the car for the final 15 minutes listening to ESPN Radio while I finished it up.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Chad202

Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Headley Grange.
View attachment 90073


----------



## Bsdubois00

Time to light up a Siglo II and relax by the fire (its 45 here in Houston so that def calls for a fire)


----------



## brimy623

Chad202 said:


> Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What did you think of it?


----------



## brimy623

My current situation


----------



## Billb1960

brimy623 said:


> My current situation


'S a good situation to be in!


----------



## Old Smokey

Brian, that's a nice situation to be in.

I just had my first Warped Flor Del Salle and it was excellent. Highly recommend giving these a try. I ordered these from Smallbatch and bought a 5 pack of the corona size and a 4 pack sampler with 2 more corona and 2 Robusto size. With the 15% discount offered by SB these 9 cigars came to $59. A great buy for these IMO. Anyone one else tried these yet? It would have been in my Top 5 for 2014 if I had smoked it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Billb1960

EPM Black label


----------



## FloGrown85

That FFP looks delicious Brian!


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Brian, that's a nice situation to be in.
> 
> I just had my first Warped Flor Del Salle and it was excellent. Highly recommend giving these a try. I ordered these from Smallbatch and bought a 5 pack of the corona size and a 4 pack sampler with 2 more corona and 2 Robusto size. With the 15% discount offered by SB these 9 cigars came to $59. A great buy for these IMO. Anyone one else tried these yet? It would have been in my Top 5 for 2014 if I had smoked it a couple of weeks ago.


Steve,
A good situation it is!
And the warped are definitely on my radar. I've read a lot of good things about them.


----------



## brimy623

Billb1960 said:


> 'S a good situation to be in!


Yes it is Bill!


FloGrown85 said:


> That FFP looks delicious Brian!


Shawn,
This is my 3rd or 4th & they have all been "delicious"!


----------



## Chad202

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of it?


Brian this was an EXCELLENT stick. One of those cigars that keeps the attention from start to finish. The flavors,burn and strength were all just right. Medium-full bodied. I'd say its definitely worth a fiver.


----------



## brimy623

Chad202 said:


> Brian this was an EXCELLENT stick. One of those cigars that keeps the attention from start to finish. The flavors,burn and strength were all just right. Medium-full bodied. I'd say its definitely worth a fiver.


Unfortunately I was only able to pick up 2 the last time Atlantic got some in.


----------



## Chad202

brimy623 said:


> Unfortunately I was only able to pick up 2 the last time Atlantic got some in.


They seem to go fast at Atlantic but if im not mistaken Cigar Fed had them as well.


----------



## Old Smokey

brimy623 said:


> Steve,
> A good situation it is!
> And the warped are definitely on my radar. I've read a lot of good things about them.


Brian, I hope you have a sturdy mailbox because I put a package in the mail this morning that includes one of these. Funny how things work sometimes. I hope you enjoy!

I will PM you the tracking # tomorrow, I left it in the car and don't want to get dressed to get it tonight.


----------



## Bruck

Just polished off a lovely RP Edge blue label (habano).


----------



## brimy623

Chad202 said:


> They seem to go fast at Atlantic but if im not mistaken Cigar Fed had them as well.


They seem to go fast with whoever has them! But I will check out Cigar Fed. Thanks for that info.



Old Smokey said:


> Brian, I hope you have a sturdy mailbox because I put a package in the mail this morning that includes one of these. Funny how things work sometimes. I hope you enjoy!
> 
> I will PM you the tracking # tomorrow, I left it in the car and don't want to get dressed to get it tonight.


:flypig::eyebrows:
That is awesome! Thanks Steve. The 2nd one in my humi is promised to a BOTL.

I understand about being settled in. Plus, I think MO is colder than NY & the weatherman is saying that the "real feel" temp here right now is in the single digits. So I can only imagine what it is over there!
Extremely generous gesture, thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Smokey

@brimy623 Brian, just to clarify the incoming is pigless, but does include a Warped.

We hit 60 yesterday and are calling for more of the same the next few days after a run of bitter cold. My oldest son and I are heading to the shooting range in about an hour to have some fun. Gotta remember to grab a couple of cigars to enjoy while there, probably UC Corona Viva.


----------



## brimy623

@Old Smokey
They look nice & display skill on the rollers part, but you can't smoke a pigtail! LOL
60*! I wish.
Enjoy your time shooting.


----------



## six10

View attachment 90079

One of those rare times I knew exactly what I wanted to be smoking... Enjoy your weekends everyone!


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: Great morning with a cup of coffee stick. Nice notes of graham cracker, sweet but not too sweet with a little bit of cocoa and some spice. Mild-medium to start with a medium ending.


----------



## mb1

Just enjoyed my first Flor de las Antillas. Very nice and smooth smoke. Couldn't put my finger on a spice note that stood out... Just don't have the taste vocabulary for it yet I think.


----------



## Ethernomad

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto

How on earth was this cigar rated #2 last year? I need to go take a Crying Game shower after smoking that thing! I kept at it until the final third hoping I'd get a glimps of the judging panel's "notes of roasted coffee and sweet cedar." Instead, all I got was burnt tobacco interspersed between stale ashtray and hints of meth lab. At the halfway point I cut the cherry off to combat the burn issues that plagued the first 1.5 thirds. Before relighting I noticed a stem that appeared to occupy an entire quadrant of the filler...I ended up tossing it shortly into the final third so as to avoid losing my lunch. The cigar was rested at 65% rh for 3 mos. prior to smoking. In all fairness I'm sure this was a dud and not representative of the brand or vitola overall. I'm just a cheap, sadistic bastard that can't stand to waste a stick.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## TCBSmokes

HC Series El Corojo. Like the cigar, and the band with my favorite tree, too.
View attachment 90084


----------



## Shaun

My Father La Antiguedad Super Toro. This was my first one and it was really nice. My only complaint is at 7" X 56 rg it got to be too much of a good thing towards the end. It went over 2 hours!


----------



## madmarvcr

Ethernomad said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
> 
> How on earth was this cigar rated #2 [/URL] last year? I need to go take a Crying Game shower after smoking that thing! I kept at it until the final third hoping I'd get a glimps of the judging panel's "notes of roasted coffee and sweet cedar." Instead, all I got was burnt tobacco interspersed between stale ashtray and hints of meth lab. At the halfway point I cut the cherry off to combat the burn issues that plagued the first 1.5 thirds. Before relighting I noticed a stem that appeared to occupy an entire quadrant of the filler...I ended up tossing it shortly into the final third so as to avoid losing my lunch. The cigar was rested at 65% rh for 3 mos. prior to smoking. In all fairness I'm sure this was a dud and not representative of the brand or vitola overall. I'm just a cheap, sadistic bastard that can't stand to waste a stick.


I bought a 5-er last January, I still have 3 left. For being a #2 , it is a monumental disappointment.


----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Billb1960

Ethernomad said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
> 
> How on earth was this cigar rated #2 last year? I need to go take a Crying Game shower after smoking that thing! I kept at it until the final third hoping I'd get a glimps of the judging panel's "notes of roasted coffee and sweet cedar." Instead, all I got was burnt tobacco interspersed between stale ashtray and hints of meth lab. At the halfway point I cut the cherry off to combat the burn issues that plagued the first 1.5 thirds. Before relighting I noticed a stem that appeared to occupy an entire quadrant of the filler...I ended up tossing it shortly into the final third so as to avoid losing my lunch. The cigar was rested at 65% rh for 3 mos. prior to smoking. In all fairness I'm sure this was a dud and not representative of the brand or vitola overall. I'm just a cheap, sadistic bastard that can't stand to waste a stick.





madmarvcr said:


> I bought a 5-er last January, I still have 3 left. For being a #2 , it is a monumental disappointment.


I smoked one a while back. As another BOTL here once remarked it aspired to, "Meh"


----------



## brimy623

mb1 said:


> Just enjoyed my first Flor de las Antillas. Very nice and smooth smoke. Couldn't put my finger on a spice note that stood out... Just don't have the taste vocabulary for it yet I think.


It is a very nice stick!



Tobias Lutz said:


>


What did you think of it Tobias? For some reason I'm just not interested. Am I missing out?!



Shaun said:


> My Father La Antiguedad Super Toro. This was my first one and it was really nice. My only complaint is at 7" X 56 rg it got to be too much of a good thing towards the end. It went over 2 hours!


2 hours is a long time! But that is a wonderful cigar. I think that I could stand that 2 hr smoke. I normally do Robusto's that last 1.25 to 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Ethernomad

Billb1960 said:


> I smoked one a while back. As another BOTL here once remarked it aspired to, "Meh"


Drat! Tricked by CA again...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of it Tobias? For some reason I'm just not interested. Am I missing out?!


I really liked it, but I also approach it as someone who primarily smokes pipes and enjoys fire cured Virginia and Latakia smokiness in a pipe blend. I think everyone should give it a shot once. The small ones are only $5 and it is certainly unique.


----------



## Cardinal

Ethernomad said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
> 
> How on earth was this cigar rated #2 last year? I need to go take a Crying Game shower after smoking that thing! I kept at it until the final third hoping I'd get a glimps of the judging panel's "notes of roasted coffee and sweet cedar." Instead, all I got was burnt tobacco interspersed between stale ashtray and hints of meth lab. At the halfway point I cut the cherry off to combat the burn issues that plagued the first 1.5 thirds. Before relighting I noticed a stem that appeared to occupy an entire quadrant of the filler...I ended up tossing it shortly into the final third so as to avoid losing my lunch. The cigar was rested at 65% rh for 3 mos. prior to smoking. In all fairness I'm sure this was a dud and not representative of the brand or vitola overall. I'm just a cheap, sadistic bastard that can't stand to waste a stick.


I've had two different Aging Rooms and they both tasted like ass to me. I didn't even get to the halfway point on either one before I threw them away and smoked something else.


----------



## brimy623

Tobias Lutz said:


> I think everyone should give it a shot once.


I agree! The worst that could happen is that you don't like it & thus don't try again!
I did like the Leccia Black which I belive used a Latakia in the filler & the Spectre which I believe was the same. I actually preferred the Leccia if I remember right. I'll give it a shot down the road. Thx for the opinion.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cardinal said:


> I've had two different Aging Rooms and they both tasted like ass to me.












I can't say I was overly impressed, but I didn't find them to be that distasteful :lol:


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora Preferidos Diamond No. 1. Good smoke, and I just dropped my first review in a long time.


----------



## Cardinal

Tobias Lutz said:


> I can't say I was overly impressed, but I didn't find them to be that distasteful :lol:


lol yeah...I really did throw them both away pretty quickly. However these things work, they just tasted dry and bad to me personally ainkiller:


----------



## Billb1960

Cain 550 Maduro


ETA: This cigar may not be for everyone but it's definitely in my wheelhouse. Very strong but some really bold flavors as well. Rich and earthy with serious dark chocolate and espresso overtones. Reminds me of bakers chocolate but with a sweet finish. The flavors intensify in the last third making this a really nice smoke. Gonna hate letting this one go.


----------



## purepoker

Padron 1926 35 Maduro


----------



## Billb1960

Ethernomad said:


> Drat! Tricked by CA again...


Yeah there's been a couple of cigars I've smoked with stellar reviews that I've ended up wondering what all the fuss was about. This one and AJ Fernandez Pinolero.


----------



## Shaun

brimy623 said:


> 2 hours is a long time! But that is a wonderful cigar. I think that I could stand that 2 hr smoke. I normally do Robusto's that last 1.25 to 1.5 hrs.


I agree. Just about any other cigar and I probably would have put it down. I'm going to have to try a smaller vitola of this stick. 60-90 minutes is about right for a "long" smoke.


----------



## Nicks85

La Palina Goldie Collection.


----------



## mb1

2 pork shoulders and a RP Royal Vintage for me this evening.









...oh well. I'll wait til I can link pics to try to post any more. Upload doesn't seem to work too good here...defaults to landscape no matter what.


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Oliva Serie V Melanio and Illusione Fume d Amour for me today.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I'm actually on my balcony enjoying mine as I type this. A RP Vintage 1992 in petite carona.
It's unbanded because its one of the '2nds' but it sure doesn't taste like a sub par stick. Extremely smooth. Even on the retrohale there is no burn whatsoever. I'm really liking it.

And don't make fun of my beverage of choice either. :evil:


----------



## mb1

I like PBR! I watched a funny review on that. They pointed out how the label says "America's best in 18xx" (whatever the year is. Not Since 18xx. It's a bold claim. America's best over a 100 years ago!


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## B-daddy

mb1 said:


> 2 pork shoulders and a RP Royal Vintage for me this evening.
> 
> View attachment 51954
> 
> 
> ...oh well. I'll wait til I can link pics to try to post any more. Upload doesn't seem to work too good here...defaults to landscape no matter what.


Just putting the rub on a shoulder myself. I love smoking and smoking. Tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## B-daddy

Ethernomad said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
> 
> How on earth was this cigar rated #2 last year? I need to go take a Crying Game shower after smoking that thing! I kept at it until the final third hoping I'd get a glimps of the judging panel's "notes of roasted coffee and sweet cedar." Instead, all I got was burnt tobacco interspersed between stale ashtray and hints of meth lab. At the halfway point I cut the cherry off to combat the burn issues that plagued the first 1.5 thirds. Before relighting I noticed a stem that appeared to occupy an entire quadrant of the filler...I ended up tossing it shortly into the final third so as to avoid losing my lunch. The cigar was rested at 65% rh for 3 mos. prior to smoking. In all fairness I'm sure this was a dud and not representative of the brand or vitola overall. I'm just a cheap, sadistic bastard that can't stand to waste a stick.


I really enjoyed the one I had but I haven't smoked another. ....so how much did I like it? I think I remember posting about it.


----------



## Ethernomad

B-daddy said:


> I really enjoyed the one I had but I haven't smoked another. ....so how much did I like it? I think I remember posting about it.


I'm hoping I just got a bad one. But judging by the number of other brothers that chimed in, I'm not alone in my experience. I really wanted it to be a good stick. Can't say I'd ever try another one. Actually, I can't say I'd ever buy another cigar based on CA ranking...


----------



## Calikind

Serie G maduro Belicoso Round


----------



## chadderkdawg

Fonseca Cubano Limitado, last night was a Nub Maduro


----------



## Nuvolari




----------



## HardHeaded

Tried out a local cigar bar. I had a punch robusto and the wife had a Havana Honeys vanilla. She preferred the punch, so step in the right direction.

Also found out there is no cutting fee to bring my own so long as I buy drinks. They have a killer whiskey and scotch selection, so score.


----------



## Shaun

Ave Maria Charlemagne.


----------



## Billb1960

HotD


----------



## fattaman




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## mb1

B-daddy said:


> Just putting the rub on a shoulder myself. I love smoking and smoking. Tomorrow will be a good day.


Yeah man. The only downside is each smoke deserves to be savored alone. I love the smell of hickory on the smoker!


----------



## Billb1960

La Libertad Short Perfecto


----------



## TubaDawg

Calikind said:


> http://s88.photobucket.com/user/ili...5-4589-B96D-4F7699D52D13_zpsg8kaym6h.jpg.html
> Serie G maduro Belicoso Round


*The Serie G is a great smoke! *


----------



## sanity

Tatuaje Noella (Brown Label) and I love it. This cigar has great flavors and decent price.


----------



## Cardinal

Billb1960 said:


> La Libertad Short Perfecto


What'd you think?

I _swore_ I wasn't going to do this anymore, but I read a few reviews on these and took the plunge on a box of these perfectos when I saw a screaming deal. I HOPE they don't suck, cause I've got 20 of them en route :shocked:


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Started the day with Esteban Carreras Covenant with the morning coffee. Just a creamy, smooth smoke that has notes of creamed coffee and nuts on a light cedar base. A good morning cigar.


----------



## Billb1960

Cardinal said:


> What'd you think?
> 
> I _swore_ I wasn't going to do this anymore, but I read a few reviews on these and took the plunge on a box of these perfectos when I saw a screaming deal. I HOPE they don't suck, cause I've got 20 of them en route :shocked:


In all honesty I wasn't blown away by the first 3rd but there's a caveat. It took me 3 cuts to get a good draw on it because of the basically closed foot. I got mostly leather and mild tobacco flavors out of it. After the first 3rd and 3rd cut the draw opened up and it got a creamy, nutty note which was very tasty. Smoke production went up significantly as it got to the middle and the leather got a little more pronounced but still with that creamy flavor. I didn't get any sweetness out of the cigar.

The last 3rd was definitely the best as everything seemed to balance out nicely with the leather, cream and nuttiness. The strength kicked up a notch to almost medium. Not a strong cigar or a flavor bomb but it was a good morning smoke. This one only had a week's rest so the rest of the 5er gets a little reprieve for a month or so before being sacrificed by fire.


----------



## Tgs679

~MK Ultra~


----------



## Shaun

Nub 464 Connecticut 2nd. Picked up a bundle of 15 of these off of CBid for $19.


----------



## Mr.Draned

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Sun Grown.
What a good cigar!


----------



## DbeatDano

Jericho Hill LBV


----------



## TCBSmokes

Billb1960 said:


> In all honesty I wasn't blown away by the first 3rd but there's a caveat. It took me 3 cuts to get a good draw on it because of the basically closed foot. I got mostly leather and mild tobacco flavors out of it. After the first 3rd and 3rd cut the draw opened up and it got a creamy, nutty note which was very tasty. Smoke production went up significantly as it got to the middle and the leather got a little more pronounced but still with that creamy flavor. I didn't get any sweetness out of the cigar.
> 
> The last 3rd was definitely the best as everything seemed to balance out nicely with the leather, cream and nuttiness. The strength kicked up a notch to almost medium. Not a strong cigar or a flavor bomb but it was a good morning smoke. This one only had a week's rest so the rest of the 5er gets a little reprieve for a month or so before being sacrificed by fire.


Good to know, Bill. I have one waiting to be tried, too. Thanks. T.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just had my first Warped Cigar the La Colmena and it was outstanding. I've only had the cigar in my box for about 3-weeks yet the burn was perfect and required no relights even with the gale force winds we are having today. What I found most interesting was that the cigar itself doesn't change that much from end to end, but rather the smoke itself transitions from draw to finish quite nicely. I get white pepper on the draw, which morphs into a light cocoa and then upon expelling the smoke I get I wonderful leather and finally cedar.


----------



## Cardinal

Billb1960 said:


> In all honesty I wasn't blown away by the first 3rd but there's a caveat. It took me 3 cuts to get a good draw on it because of the basically closed foot. I got mostly leather and mild tobacco flavors out of it. After the first 3rd and 3rd cut the draw opened up and it got a creamy, nutty note which was very tasty. Smoke production went up significantly as it got to the middle and the leather got a little more pronounced but still with that creamy flavor. I didn't get any sweetness out of the cigar.
> 
> The last 3rd was definitely the best as everything seemed to balance out nicely with the leather, cream and nuttiness. The strength kicked up a notch to almost medium. Not a strong cigar or a flavor bomb but it was a good morning smoke. This one only had a week's rest so the rest of the 5er gets a little reprieve for a month or so before being sacrificed by fire.


Awesome, thank you! I'm back to looking forward to them. Cream, leather, and nuttiness all sound really good and I could use some AM cigars too. I've got plenty of Nicaraguan bombs already.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Ready for some playoff Football Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## Billb1960

UC Corona Viva


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva G maduro.


----------



## Chad202

Four kicks and four roses. Helluva combo watching the Hawks battle the Packers.


----------



## wabashcr

Was pleasantly surprised by this one. Not been impressed by NC versions of CC standards, but this was really enjoyable. Not one I'd buy again at MSRP, but would if I could find a deal.


----------



## FloGrown85

Smoking stogies and smoking pork... Is this heaven?


----------



## jp1979

Fox Cigar Exclusive


----------



## earcutter

DbeatDano said:


> Jericho Hill LBV


I have heard good things about this cigar - but I keep forgetting to pick some up!

What says you? Did you like it?


----------



## DbeatDano

earcutter said:


> I have heard good things about this cigar - but I keep forgetting to pick some up!
> 
> What says you? Did you like it?


It's one of my favorites. Pepper, leather, and cocoa with a pretty full body. I'd highly recommend it, especially in this vitola.


----------



## Trackmyer

Stick courtesy of @WNYTony, libation courtesy of the Mrs.
Both damn fine people is you ask me.


----------



## brimy623

@Trackmyer
What did you think of the MDP North?


----------



## Chad202

Curivari


----------



## B-daddy

Bless me puffers for I have sinned. It's been 34 days since my last cigar.

Been laid low from sinus infection and pneumonia since mid December. I was outside most of the day smoking a pork shoulder. First cigar today (in a long while) when my buddy came over with some Hawaian cigars his niece brought back for him. I smoked a kona coffee infused "hula girl." Not too bad. (I was plannng on a Perdomo champagne 10th anny but I couldn't really tell by pal "no.")



And here's the finished product on the port shoulder.


----------



## Cardinal

B-daddy said:


> And here's the finished product on the port shoulder.


Maaaaan that looks good.


----------



## Cardinal

Smoked a big old cigar during my Packers game, courtesy of @8ball. I love LFDs, but I wasn't sure when I'd have a chance to smoke this bad boy. Almost 3 hours of goodness, and oddly enough the Packers started sucking right about the time I nubbed it with 3 minutes left in the game. I felt a little like Moses holding up his staff during that battle...and I let my guys down at the end.

Thankfully I also got to drink my last of the Halloween pass brews from @Cocker_dude, the Warlock Pumpkin Stout, and it was great. I shared it with a fellow craft-brew lover, so both of us got to enjoy this. Thanks, both you guys!










God, what a terrible game though and apparently eucalyptus spearmint bodywash my wife got me for Christmas falsely advertises its ability to relieve stress. I've heard that martinis reputedly have some stress-relieving powers of their own, so now I'm going to put that to the test.


----------



## Old Smokey

RG for the pork pic!!


----------



## Trackmyer

brimy623 said:


> @Trackmyer
> What did you think of the MDP North?


It was very good, but honestly I think I like the MDP South better. Luckily Tony was kind enough to send me both. The South was smoked a week or so ago. It was excellent.


----------



## B-daddy

Old Smokey said:


> RG for the pork pic!!


Hah! Oh yeah? Pork for the RG. I just threw a couple fork fulls into a flat rate box. What a greasy mess you're gonna have in your mailbox!


----------



## thechasm442

@Cardinal That Southern Tier Warlock is phenomenal. Probably the best pumpkin beer out there IMO.

anyway, trying to simulwatch the hawks stars game and the afc championship. Enjoying a great hard root beer with an old stand by. Liga #9 Robusto. It never lets me down.


----------



## PSD4

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Havana Cazadores Lonsdale


----------



## sjcruiser36

Norteno Coronita, my second smoke of the day. I didn't particularly care for this cigar, but I'm going to try one of the larger sizes (and not smoke it after the forbidden fruit) before I decide to cross off this cigar altogether.


----------



## sjcruiser36

B-daddy said:


> Bless me puffers for I have sinned. It's been 34 days since my last cigar.
> 
> Been laid low from sinus infection and pneumonia since mid December. I was outside most of the day smoking a pork shoulder. First cigar today (in a long while) when my buddy came over with some Hawaian cigars his niece brought back for him. I smoked a kona coffee infused "hula girl." Not too bad. (I was plannng on a Perdomo champagne 10th anny but I couldn't really tell by pal "no.")
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the finished product on the port shoulder.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This looks good!!! I was tempted to do a pork should or butt before those invited to dinner cancelled. I really didn't feel like firing up the grill before the sun came up in order for it to cook low and slow in order to have it ready by dinner and game time anyway (lol).


----------



## D307P




----------



## Cardinal

thechasm442 said:


> @Cardinal That Southern Tier Warlock is phenomenal. Probably the best pumpkin beer out there IMO.


Man, it was outstanding and we both loved it. Sweet and strong, and you could definitely taste the pumpkin, but no part of it was overpowering. I'll try to get more next year somehow, assuming it's a seasonal release.


----------



## RedDog

Jericho Hill 44s. Tasty


----------



## theHammer56

Dunhill Aged Toro 6 x 50
Made: Dominican Republic
Wrapper: Connecticut
Binder: Dominican Republic
Filler: Dominican Republic
My Personal Rating: 90


----------



## thechasm442

Cardinal said:


> Man, it was outstanding and we both loved it. Sweet and strong, and you could definitely taste the pumpkin, but no part of it was overpowering. I'll try to get more next year somehow, assuming it's a seasonal release.


I run the craft beer department in my store, and although we are out now, we usually get 2-3 cases allocated when it is released every fall. I will keep you in mind when we get it late this year for sure.


----------



## Sprouthog

QUESADA SELECCIÓN ESPAÑA CORONA


----------



## _peps

Short Story


----------



## cameradude

Just finished smoking a CF The Collective.


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## Cardinal

thechasm442 said:


> I run the craft beer department in my store, and although we are out now, we usually get 2-3 cases allocated when it is released every fall. I will keep you in mind when we get it late this year for sure.


Cool, thank you!


----------



## Billb1960

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## thechasm442

Robusto


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Estupendos - courtesy of @Szsyk
Great smoke


----------



## MattyMatt

Started with Man 'o War Puro Authentico maduro


Finished with Padron Delicias maduro


----------



## Nevermore

I smoked this last night. It's been sitting in my humi for months now. It's a Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica. I bought it a while back at the B&M because I never heard of it before. It was very good, lots of leather and cedar to begin with followed up by lots of spices. It was a good smoke that I will have to try to find again.


----------



## wabashcr

B-daddy said:


> And here's the finished product on the port shoulder.


Great bark and you can see the smoke ring up at the top. Gorgeous. I used to smoke year-round on my WSM, but recently have become more of a fair weather BBQer. I'll still do a handful of overnight butts and briskets every year, but I just don't have the tenacity to do it in the winter anymore.


----------



## 8ball

Cardinal said:


> Smoked a big old cigar during my Packers game, courtesy of @8ball. I love LFDs, but I wasn't sure when I'd have a chance to smoke this bad boy. Almost 3 hours of goodness, and oddly enough the Packers started sucking right about the time I nubbed it with 3 minutes left in the game. I felt a little like Moses holding up his staff during that battle...and I let my guys down at the end.
> 
> Thankfully I also got to drink my last of the Halloween pass brews from @Cocker_dude, the Warlock Pumpkin Stout, and it was great. I shared it with a fellow craft-brew lover, so both of us got to enjoy this. Thanks, both you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what a terrible game though and apparently eucalyptus spearmint bodywash my wife got me for Christmas falsely advertises its ability to relieve stress. I've heard that martinis reputedly have some stress-relieving powers of their own, so now I'm going to put that to the test.


Oh, man, what a fitting end to a great cigar. I bought a box of those at a b&m about 4 years ago and that was the last one in my box, so it had a ton of age to it. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## D307P




----------



## mb1

Just smoked a MUWAT Nightcrawler and got to sample a Tat Petite Cazadores.


----------



## mb1

B-daddy said:


> And here's the finished product on the port shoulder./QUOTE]
> 
> Nice looking shoulder man. Mine finished cooking yesterday. 12 lbs of shredded goodness in the fridge now, with only the pairing of some fine rolled leaf to be decided!
> 
> Hope you're over that sinus infection for good. I've had a few of those and they will definitely take you out of the game.


----------



## KungFumeta

Smoked half a Toscano today in my lunch break as I scurried around my city running a couple of errands.

Love those toscanos, specially for the price!


----------



## Single_Malt

L'ATELIER MADURO; this is a little power house

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sanity

First Anejo 46. Impressive 
Previously tried the Anejo 48 and I like this vitola over the 48.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## lvfcrook1503

Had my first Davidoff...It was a Nicaragua Robusto and actually was not a fan. I think it was the wrapper that put me off. I feel like the blend would be much better in a maduro or San Andreas wrapper.


----------



## TCBSmokes

La Aurora Cameroon.
View attachment 90166


----------



## TCBSmokes

wabashcr said:


> Great bark and you can see the smoke ring up at the top. Gorgeous. I used to smoke year-round on my WSM, but recently have become more of a fair weather BBQer. I'll still do a handful of overnight butts and briskets every year, but I just don't have the tenacity to do it in the winter anymore.


"Bark", Smoke Rings". Iwouldn't know what you're talking about if not for "Triple D" on television. They should pay you a visit! Yum.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Flor Del Valle a leather and cedar bomb from Warped Cigars.


----------



## RedDog

short story maduro.


----------



## rebus20

My Christmas present from a friend. Been aging for years.


----------



## Shmokey

RedDog said:


> short story maduro.


Just ordered some, they will be delivered tomorrow! Im pretty excited since the SS is the cigar that started it all for me. I told a friend I didnt really like cigars he threw me an odd looking SS (odd to me at the time) and the rest is history. The next day I was online looking into Fuente and the Hemingway line. Really excited to give the maduros a try.


----------



## theHammer56




----------



## brimy623

Pretty mild January night here in NYC!



So I'll take advantage & smoke outside...


----------



## zeebee

MDSPHOTO said:


> Flor Del Valle a leather and cedar bomb from Warped Cigars.


That's on my short list of cigars to try. Was hoping to get some before your contest ended, but I don't think I'll make it in time!


----------



## Nicks85

Nate Sherman Epoca,


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Pretty mild January night here in NYC!


Your summers beat the heck out of ours, but we hit about 73 here today. Took the girl for a walk when I got home from work and smoked a shorty.


----------



## Cardinal

8ball said:


> Oh, man, what a fitting end to a great cigar. I bought a box of those at a b&m about 4 years ago and that was the last one in my box, so it had a ton of age to it. Glad you enjoyed it!


I was wondering about the age as I smoked it - it seemed smoother and not quite as punchy as the other Double Ligeros I've smoked, but I thought maybe I was remembering wrong since it'd been a while.

Well, I feel honored to smoke the last of a box from that long ago. Thank you again!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> Pretty mild January night here in NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll take advantage & smoke outside...


Where is the Like button?


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Your summers beat the heck out of ours, but we hit about 73 here today. Took the girl for a walk when I got home from work and smoked a shorty.


I would love a 73* day in January!!!!:faint2:

Which Intemperance is that?


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> Where is the Like button?


LOL

We definitely need a like button here on Puff!

All the great cigars that you don't necessarily want to make a full comment on.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I would love a 73* day in January!!!!:faint2:
> 
> Which Intemperance is that?


I honestly do not know - I just know it was tasty! It (shorty Intemperance) came from @jp1979 s contest a couple months back, maybe he can tell us.


----------



## DbeatDano

Trackmyer said:


> It was very good, but honestly I think I like the MDP South better. Luckily Tony was kind enough to send me both. The South was smoked a week or so ago. It was excellent.


I have both as well, but haven't tried either. Thanks for the info sir.


----------



## trackeryak

Tonight after dinner I enjoyed an Oliva Serie O.


----------



## Sprouthog

CH Tennessee Waltz


----------



## dcmain

Nice "V" for the ride home. Tasty down to the nub.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes


----------



## jp1979

Cardinal said:


> I honestly do not know - I just know it was tasty! It (shorty Intemperance) came from @jp1979 s contest a couple months back, maybe he can tell us.


It was the BA


----------



## brimy623

Deleted


----------



## Jordan23

Cain daytona now.


----------



## Shaun

Morado Belicoso.


----------



## Billb1960

MOW Immortal


----------



## thechasm442

HE lonsdale


----------



## MDSPHOTO

zeebee said:


> That's on my short list of cigars to try. Was hoping to get some before your contest ended, but I don't think I'll make it in time!


If that's your goal contact Andrew at Small Batch and he will do everything in his power to get your order out in time to take advantage of the contest.


----------



## DbeatDano

Oliva Legends thanks to @droy1958. Thanks again, this was a good smoke.


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes


----------



## TCBSmokes

Zino Classic. No longer in production I don't think but a nice mild-medium smoke.
View attachment 90187


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## _peps

LP9


----------



## Gunther7912

Papas Fritas on the morning dog walk.

These are so tasty! I just wish they weren't so expensive locally.


----------



## Merovius

Viaje WLPL & Norteno Lonsdale


----------



## wabashcr

Gunther7912 said:


> Papas Fritas on the morning dog walk.
> 
> These are so tasty! I just wish they weren't so expensive locally.


Not sure what you're paying for them, but I've scored 4-pack tins on cbid for $19 (auction) and a shade under $20 on free fall. It's still $5 apiece for a short-filler, short-smoke cigar, but more palatable than the $6-7 each I've seen at the B&M.


----------



## Gunther7912

Merovius said:


> Viaje WLPL & Norteno Lonsdale


How was that Viaje? I have a few in the humidor resting.


----------



## Gunther7912

wabashcr said:


> Not sure what you're paying for them, but I've scored 4-pack tins on cbid for $19 (auction) and a shade under $20 on free fall. It's still $5 apiece for a short-filler, short-smoke cigar, but more palatable than the $6-7 each I've seen at the B&M.


Locally they run $28-33 for a tin 

I have recieved all the papas fritas I've smoked in trades so haven't actually bought any yet.

I've been holding off on buying from cbid but I think the time is coming to go and blow my cigar budget out of the water on all those deals


----------



## droy1958

DbeatDano said:


> Oliva Legends thanks to @droy1958. Thanks again, this was a good smoke.


You bet!...


----------



## Single_Malt

I'm not an infuzed cigar smoker at all!!!! However I order this by mistake, I was, am pleasantly suprised? This Blend lab viola was a decent stick I would recommend to anyone. The cap was lightly sweetened, but the infusion was only slite, full of coffee and sweet cream. About 50 minutes to the nub and it finish with dark chocolate, sweet cedar and spice. Oh box pressed and burns razor sharp not re-light and easy draw not airish at all.

Strength:	MEDIUM
Shapes:	Toro
Wrapper:	Nicaraguan Jalapa
Origin:	Nicaragua
Flavored:	Yes
Pressed:	Yes
Machine Made:	No
Has Tip:	No
Binder:	Nicaraguan
Filler:	Honduran, Nicaraguan
Sweet:	Yes

- A unique infusion of natural, Nicaraguan coffee beans
- Nicaraguan Sun Grown wrapper, box-pressed finish
- Rich, sweet, exceptional aromas of roasted coffee
- A unique fusion of premium tobaccos


----------



## droy1958

Sosa robusto....


----------



## Mr.Draned

La Aroma de Cuba


----------



## rebus20

Perdomo.


----------



## Nevermore

Padilla 1932


----------



## D307P




----------



## Chad202

D307P said:


>


Nice pic.


----------



## EdATX

Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican.. Really liking it.


----------



## dcmain

My first CAO Flathead and the smallest vitola in this line on my way to work this morning. It was a very tasty medium to full body maduro with full strength. I had a little buzz going as I walked in.



Then I burned one of my favorite little cigars on the way home. Padron 1926 in natural. I usually prefer the maduro but this was a real treat and burned perfectly with huge volumes of flavorful smoke.


----------



## Bizumpy

*Rocky Patel Sungrown*

Nice flavor. Absolutely terrible construction. Tunneled down a huge hole from the start (see pic) and I had to relight every five minutes. Never again.


----------



## Billb1960

CyB Lonsdale Club


----------



## Billb1960

Bizumpy said:


> *Rocky Patel Sungrown*
> 
> Nice flavor. Absolutely terrible construction. Tunneled down a huge hole from the start (see pic) and I had to relight every five minutes. Never again.


You have the worst luck with cigars man! I smoked 10 of these in the torpedo vitola and didn't have any construction problems.


----------



## Shmokey

Ramon Bueso Genesis


----------



## AlanS

Did anybody else have Tatuaje on Tuesday? Especiale


----------



## thechasm442

Norteno lonsdale. Best new cigar of 2014 IMO.


----------



## Bizumpy

Billb1960 said:


> You have the worst luck with cigars man! I smoked 10 of these in the torpedo vitola and didn't have any construction problems.


Are those box-pressed?


----------



## zeebee

Bizumpy said:


> Are those box-pressed?


No, I don't think any vitolas in the sun grown line are box pressed. I've also smoked a bunch of these without any issue.
You seem to have a ton of tunneling problems.


----------



## Bizumpy

zeebee said:


> You seem to have a ton of tunneling problems.


I really don't know why. I smoke 'em all the same, and there are certain brands that never have burn issues for me (Oliva, Davidoff/Avo/Griffins, Punch, Diesel, Montecristo, or anything box-pressed). Either I'm unlucky with construction or the way I smoke somehow encourages some sticks to tunnel. And I take a nice long draw every 45 seconds or so, so it's not like I'm waiting 5 minutes between puffs or anything.

Not sure


----------



## zeebee

Bizumpy said:


> I really don't know why. I smoke 'em all the same, and there are certain brands that never have burn issues for me (Oliva, Davidoff/Avo/Griffins, Punch, Diesel, Montecristo, or anything box-pressed). Either I'm unlucky with construction or the way I smoke somehow encourages some sticks to tunnel. And I take a nice long draw every 45 seconds or so, so it's not like I'm waiting 5 minutes between puffs or anything.
> 
> Not sure


Are you toasting the foot well? If you're getting the filler to light but not toasting the entire foot, I could see how that could lead to tunneling.


----------



## Single_Malt

Strength:	MEDIUM
Shapes:	Salomon
Wrapper:	Pennsylvania Broadleaf
Origin:	Nicaragua
Flavored:	No
Pressed:	No
Machine Made:	No
Has Tip:	No

- A uniquely shaped figurado
- Notes of spices, sweetness, rich tobacco
- Tapered ring gauge adds to the complexity
- The sweetness of a Port complements its richness well


----------



## D307P

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Merovius

Gunther7912 said:


> How was that Viaje? I have a few in the humidor resting.


Both were good and repeat smokes for me but just slightly above avg. The PL is probably the best WL Ive had, which isnt saying much as they have been historically sub par imho.


----------



## Archun

My new year's eve cigar


----------



## mikefratt

SLR Reserva Especial


----------



## Tennessee Dave

CAO Gold


----------



## MDSPHOTO

RoMa Craft Intemperance lancero, yum!


----------



## Merovius

2011 858 SG


----------



## ELLASU

diesel....All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Billb1960

ELLASU said:


> View attachment 52043
> 
> diesel....All I can say is WOW!


If that's the double perfecto then yeah, WOW is right.


----------



## B-daddy

Smoked a CAO Flavours Caramello Joe with a year's rest on it. The humi time has really toned down the spice and brought out an nice earthy leather and ... Naaaaaah! Just kidding. It still tasted like a little caramel flavored cigar. A little dessert for the walk to the train after work.


----------



## PSD4

Tatuaje Havana VI Robusto on the commute home from work. Not bad, not great.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Nevermore

The Curavari Reserva limitada is a great smoke. I had it earlier this week after a 4+ month long rest. Great tasting and unique spice.


----------



## Nevermore

Had a Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro tonight. I got a five pack for $21 and smoked it ROTT. It will definitely be better after a rest.


----------



## jasonrc25

I had a Drew Estate Java. I was causing problems in my humidor so I had no choice but to "get rid of it". Did not realize it was a flavored cigar, so I was storing it with the rest of my cigars for the last few months. A couple of weeks ago I took the cellophane off most of my cigars, this one included, so we will see what it did to the rest of my cigars in due time.

It was a really good smoke, and I expect to buy more, but this time store it separately.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Found this little guy stuffed in the bottom of my "naked" humi. Pretty yummy.


----------



## Single_Malt

Name:	Diesel
Strength:
VARIES
Shapes:
Belicoso, Double Perfecto, Gordo
Wrapper:
Pennsylvania Broadleaf
Origin:
Nicaragua
Flavored:
No
Pressed:
No
Machine Made:
No
Has Tip:
No
Filler:
Nicaraguan
Sweet:
No


----------



## OnePyroTec

Had a couple more illusione Fume D’Amour Lagunas today. Only a couple more left from the box so it must be time to visit Fumare again :whoo:


----------



## sanity




----------



## Bizumpy

*Bahia Gold* Robusto

Picked this stick because it was delivered and stored with my previous disaster of a smoke, the *Rocky Patel Sun Grown*. In fact this one was literally sitting right next to the other. Smoked it to see if storage conditions were the reason for the tunneling of the RPSG.

This one burned without a hitch. No problems at all. I'm a big fan of these sticks. I like the box-press and the flavor, with one small exception. It has a bit of a weird sweet hint in the aftertaste. Don't get me wrong, I love sweetness in a cigar. But this is a bit different.. almost a cinnamon flavor. Otherwise it's a great stick IMHO and usually priced right.

So I think I just got a bum RP.


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione MK Ultra Corona


----------



## HIM

Enjoying a Room 101 LE Master Two lancero. The 2nd third has been like drinking a con leche. Very nice complexity for a lancero.


----------



## Billb1960

Diesel Double Perfecto


----------



## RedDog

Another short story. I can't get enough of these!


----------



## HardHeaded

Quesada Oktoberfest I was so graciously bombed. Its pretty good. My wife attempted a La Perla Habana classic that ended up plugged and nasty.

She liked the Oktoberfest as well. I may sway her yet.


----------



## Trackmyer

Flor Fina 8-5-8 that was nicely rested.


----------



## brimy623

Tried this, this morning...



Not bad, but very one dimensional & the wrapper seemed VERY thin. Didn't give as much flavor as other Cameroons that I've enjoyed. Great burn with about 8 weeks rest. Wrapper split about an inch, but it burned thru fine.



I have a few more from the sampler. Let's see how they do down the line.


----------



## mikefratt

AF Anejo #77


----------



## mikefratt

not sure why the pic didnt upload..grrrrr


----------



## mikefratt

2nd attempt...the AF Anejo #77


----------



## Gunther7912

Illusione Rothchilde. These sure are good for a budget smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

No pics but yesterday a Monte Cristo Monte Conde, and today a Sencillo Platinum Robusto. Both good.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Single_Malt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









MEDIUM-FULL
Wrapper:	Maduro, Nicaraguan
Origin:	Nicaragua
Sizes: 
Churchill (6.9"x46)
Cigarillos (4.2"x35)
Corona (4.9"x46)
Gordo (6.2"x60)
Lancero/Panatela (6.9"x42)
Presidente (9.0"x50)
Robusto (5.0"x50)
Toro (6.5"x54)
Torpedo (5.5"x52)


----------



## Single_Malt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Nevermore

La Aurora 1495


----------



## DbeatDano

La Aurora 1495 corona last night.










Tonight, my last Ramon Bueso Genesis


----------



## D307P

Anejo 55


----------



## Billb1960

MOW Ruination corona


----------



## droy1958

AF Double Chateau Sungrown and Anejo 46...


----------



## thechasm442

Toro. Yummy.


----------



## Nicks85

Nice Wed night smoke


----------



## nport21

Joya Red. Recommended by my tobacconist


----------



## teedles915

Just lit up a Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro. A third of a way in, so far so good!


----------



## droy1958

RomaCraft CroMagnon...


----------



## Shaun

Asylum Toro.


----------



## Billb1960

Proceeds of winning a La Sirena sponsored Instagram contest


----------



## PSD4

Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story. Yum yum.


----------



## Skeat5353

Chillin in Cali!!!


----------



## Horsefeathers

Skeat5353 said:


> Chillin in Cali!!!


That looks like one hell of a nice time! Especially, as I sit here at work, hehe.


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## wabashcr

Had this last night. Not bad once it settled down and got past the first inch or so. Not one I'd seek out again, but I have a couple more I probably won't mind smoking.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P




----------



## mb1

Enjoying a MOW Ruination Belicoso this evening. Happy Friday and let the weekend begin! Nice way to destress from a busy week.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoying a Nirvana Corona indoors on a nasty, cold and rainy day.


----------



## Shmokey

TCBSmokes said:


> Enjoying a Nirvana Corona indoors on a nasty, cold and rainy day.
> View attachment 52078


Hows that Wizard deodorizer work? I would love to smoke inside on a cold night.


----------



## tmoran

First time smoking a cigar I rolled myself!



This is an Ecuadorian Connecticut Wrapper over a Sumatra double binder with 3 parts Dominican Seco and 1 part Dominican Ligero. Draw was way too tight, but it burned evenly. I had it in my humi about 3 weeks after rolling, probably could have used a few more. Flavors at the start were typical Ecuador CT, with that slight sweetness and a little bit of cream and grassiness. It got a little bitter at the end, probably because of the tight draw. If I had bought this cigar, I would have wanted my money back, but since I made it, it was ok. Total smoke time was about 1 hour 15 minutes.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Shmokey said:


> Hows that Wizard deodorizer work? I would love to smoke inside on a cold night.


It's no panacea but it helps. I think the cigar candle does even more. Those with an open window are all the tools I have right now but the outcome is a lot better than if I did nothing, I'd say, by about 80% with the lingering 20 a nice reminder of the enjoyment I had. Mmmmm. Lol. T.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46 and a Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje Cabaiguan Lancero. This came from the 10ct sampler and I am disappointed with the draw. If it was any tighter I would consider it unsmokeable.I will keep smoking in hopes it opens up. This is my first cigar this week due to a cold and was hoping for a friendlier smoke.


----------



## Shmokey

Fuente Chateau


----------



## Billb1960

Lat Zero torpedo


----------



## trackeryak

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real


----------



## Single_Malt




----------



## copper0426

I'm liking these SAO and a little Jack and Coke


----------



## sjcruiser36

With the unpredictable weather, and now the freezing rain and overnight snow, I decided to pull this out of the humidor from Christmas. Great cigar, and definitely took 2 hours to finish it. The cigar laster longer than my money in the slot machine, but at least I got to enjoy it indoors with "free" drinks on the house!!! lol


----------



## penna stogey

AF Hemingway SHORTY......................


----------



## Wicked_Rhube




----------



## rebus20

Montecristo classic


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva G Maduro again. Tasty as usual.


----------



## brimy623

I forget who gifted me this little bugger. It was either @Bruck or @B-daddy. Thanks. Fairly tasty as you said. Nice budget smoke.


----------



## Shaun

Rabid Figurado. Realized this is the last Hair of the Dog in my Humidor. I need to replenish as I consider these to be a staple.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> I forget who gifted me this little bugger. It was either @Bruck or @B-daddy. Thanks. Fairly tasty as you said. Nice budget smoke.


If I had to guess, I'd say it was Bruce. He's very "generous". I'm the pretty one.

I love those Havanna blends . One of my favorite cheapies.


----------



## Billb1960

A little late night RoMa Craft


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Nica Libre dark maduro petite corona


----------



## thechasm442

Lat 44 maduro


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Billb1960 said:


> Lat Zero torpedo


How was that? I've really enjoyed their lancero with my morning coffee?


----------



## Single_Malt

Torano Cameroon


----------



## RichardHertz

Don Candido Selección No.506

Great cigar!


----------



## madmarvcr

Ashton VSG Sun Grown


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> How was that? I've really enjoyed their lancero with my morning coffee?


Really good, earthy but very creamy with a touch of sweet. I like the Cameroon wrapped Experimentals as well which is what I believe they offer the lancero vitola in.


----------



## D307P




----------



## chadderkdawg

Had a Padron 2000 last night.


----------



## Billb1960

First one of these I've had


----------



## zeebee




----------



## demuths1770

nport21 said:


> Joya Red. Recommended by my tobacconist


this cigar really took me by suprise espically rott. i have afew resting too but i think joya red may become a staple in my humi espically at 5 a stick!!!


----------



## earcutter

Billb1960 said:


> First one of these I've had


I didn't even know they existed - looks good - was it?



demuths1770 said:


> this cigar really took me by suprise espically rott. i have afew resting too but i think joya red may become a staple in my humi espically at 5 a stick!!!


I have heard some good things.


----------



## Shaun

Cobre Toro on a beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## Billb1960

earcutter said:


> I didn't even know they existed - looks good - was it?


Very tasty, reminded me a little of the Serie O. Very rich tasting, quality tobacco with a woody profile. Great construction, perfect burn, good cigar.


----------



## earcutter

Billb1960 said:


> Very tasty, reminded me a little of the Serie O. Very rich tasting, quality tobacco with a woody profile. Great construction, perfect burn, good cigar.


Thanks Bill!!


----------



## nport21

demuths1770 said:


> this cigar really took me by suprise espically rott. i have afew resting too but i think joya red may become a staple in my humi espically at 5 a stick!!!


I really enjoyed it. It was a good smoke especially with some Scotch.


----------



## demuths1770

nport21 said:


> I really enjoyed it. It was a good smoke especially with some Scotch.


i had mine with a yuengling and it was great. i think i have two resting and am probably gonna grab afew more as well


----------



## Mr.Draned

Rocky Patel Prohibition.
Not a bad smoke for a rainy Saturday afternoon!


----------



## jpalamar

Not impressed. No better than the other sizes


----------



## mb1

Very windy here today. Took shelter, found some sun and lit up my first Prensado. Very nice smoke. I'll call this a celebration of a better tax position than I thought we'd have (worked on that for my chore of the day). Maybe I can make up for some of the ridiculous amount of $ I've laid out for sticks the last couple months!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

El Oso Cub, another great small winter stick. This is the last week to take advantage of the 15% discount on all Warped Cigars at Small Batch.


----------



## D307P

WOAM


----------



## Entropydave

a Shaw's After Dinner c.1946.... alas no pics as I smoked it outside. Wonderful, wonderful smoke from the Gotham Cigar museum. As I just emailed the vendor of the cigar, I said:
" It had a perfect draw, burnt without going out or canoeing (and I smoked it outside too) and the flavour was superb! I'm not very good at describing the taste but it had a mild, but not too mild taste, slightly peppery at the beginning and proceeded with notes of the almost stereotypical leather, antiquarian books, a ever so slight fragrance, almost perfumed note and left a good clean taste in my mouth.
It was a real experience - I loved it!

It was smoked to within 1/2 inch of it's existence!


perfect. "

and it was. Cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## droy1958

Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## zippogeek

Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto. What an amazing stick. Yay capitalism!! :whoo:


----------



## Redneck_toy

Flor De Las Antillas toro. No pic, but a very tasty stick


----------



## CamoSutra

Just my usual, RyJ 1875 Cetro I. I may have something different this evening.


----------



## Will46r

Alec Bradley Family Blend. Yummy


----------



## wabashcr

Kinda disappointed with this one. Had it about 2 months at 65 RH, burn was disastrous. Kept going out, tunneling, wavy burn line, etc. Had to smoke it too fast/hot to keep it going, made it tough to enjoy much of the flavor, which I found underwhelming.


----------



## Cardinal

V lance. MMMMmmmm good.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Wow, it is good to be back on Puff! Just been SO busy. Still manage to find time to smoke a cigar though of course. 

Right now lighting up a Tatuaje Mister Anderson


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My first Illusione. Definitely won't be my last!


----------



## Nevermore

My Father No. 2 Belicoso

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/joefogler/media/2015-01-24195437_zpsbf4f0c98.jpg.html


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Belicoso


----------



## PSD4

Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes


----------



## Single_Malt




----------



## TCBSmokes

My Father No. 3


----------



## TCBSmokes

:neutral:


Entropydave said:


> a Shaw's After Dinner c.1946.... alas no pics as I smoked it outside. Wonderful, wonderful smoke from the Gotham Cigar museum. As I just emailed the vendor of the cigar, I said:
> " It had a perfect draw, burnt without going out or canoeing (and I smoked it outside too) and the flavour was superb! I'm not very good at describing the taste but it had a mild, but not too mild taste, slightly peppery at the beginning and proceeded with notes of the almost stereotypical leather, antiquarian books, a ever so slight fragrance, almost perfumed note and left a good clean taste in my mouth.
> It was a real experience - I loved it!
> 
> It was smoked to within 1/2 inch of it's existence!
> 
> perfect. "
> 
> and it was. Cannot recommend highly enough.


"aatiquarian books." French? Or english translation? :neutral:


----------



## nport21

My first Tatuaje


----------



## gtechva

JUST worth the dollar I paid


----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> Double Chateau Sungrown...


x2 just kept thinking about another since I nubbed the one earlier today...


----------



## Billb1960

Joya *Red* courtesy of @zeebee


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva V Double robusto...I like the G Maduro better now.


----------



## droy1958

Finishing off the day with an Anejo 46...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Blood Red Moon petite perfecto


----------



## droy1958

I thought I was done, but found a little Illusione 68 to hopefully finish off the night...nice....


----------



## fattaman

What a solid cigar. Great construction, great burn and great flavour. Also very reasonably priced.


----------



## Entropydave

TCBSmokes said:


> :neutral:
> 
> "aatiquarian books." French? Or english translation? :neutral:


Oooh I just knew I was going to get my leg pulled on that one! That's why I don't like writing reviews! Ok then, the aroma of old books which I believe is caused by the partial slow oxidation of lignin into various vanillaldehydes - and that's the smell of 'old books'. I have a small collection of antiquarian books going back to the latter part of the 16th C and believe me, this cigar definitely had notes of that in it! It was lovely!


----------



## D307P

Last night had a Leaf by Oscar Maduro and rum & coke. Admiral Nelson is $8.99 for a liter bottle, can't beat that.


----------



## Billb1960

MOW Virtue Salomon. Good morning with a cup of coffee smoke.


----------



## six10

View attachment 90340

Decided to mix it up a bit with a LGC series R


----------



## sanity

Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Entropydave said:


> Oooh I just knew I was going to get my leg pulled on that one! That's why I don't like writing reviews! *Ok then, the aroma of old books which I believe is caused by the partial slow oxidation of lignin into various vanillaldehydes - and that's the smell of 'old books'. * I have a small collection of antiquarian books going back to the latter part of the 16th C and believe me, this cigar definitely had notes of that in it! It was lovely!


Ohhhhh, why didn't you just say so! lol. :mrgreen:

16th C, very impressive.

To be clear, I know nothing of what you speak but you did just explain the "wet football" aroma I loved so much which emanated from the leather seats of my old '76 Fiat Spider I once owned. Especially the seat beneath the tear in the roof which always had a puddle in it from the voluminous Houston rains. Back in the 60's, my older cousins had old Triumphs and MG's which had similar smells from the well-worn leather and which I still associate with those special cars today. Thanks. T.


----------



## Entropydave

TCBSmokes said:


> Ohhh, why didn't you just say so! lol. :mrgreen:
> 
> 16th C., very impressive.
> 
> To be clear, I know nothing of what you speak but you did just explain the "wet football" aroma I loved so much which emanated from the leather seats of my old '76 Fiat Spider I once owned. Especially the seat beneath the tear in the roof which always had a puddle in it from the Houston rains. Back in the 60's, my older cousins had old Triumphs and MG's which had similar smells from the well-worn leather and which I still associate with those cars today. Thanks. T.


Yup, that's it - there's a very slow oxidation going on that gives rise to some complex aromatic compounds (polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons IIRC, amongst others) and that's what i love in old books, antiquated leather and other otherwise stable organic compounds...
And yeah, next to me is an elderly law book dated 1585 with the covers actually made of recycled music manuscripts from a couple of hundred years earlier.. and to derail this thread even more, here's the inevitable cat-related pic of Mia (now late and lamented; she passed on 2 weeks later so this is the last pic we have of her) sleeping on said book in August last year. The vintage cigars have similar notes to the odour of this book (and other elderly tomes...).


----------



## TCBSmokes

Entropydave said:


> Yup, that's it - there's a very slow oxidation going on that gives rise to some complex aromatic compounds (polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons IIRC, amongst others) and that's what i love in old books, antiquated leather and other otherwise stable organic compounds...
> And yeah, next to me is an elderly law book dated 1585 with the covers actually made of recycled music manuscripts from a couple of hundred years earlier.. and to derail this thread even more, here's the inevitable cat-related pic of Mia (now late and lamented; she passed on 2 weeks later so this is the last pic we have of her) sleeping on said book in August last year. The vintage cigars have similar notes to the odour of this book (and other elderly tomes...).
> View attachment 52103


Well, not to derail this thread any further, either, but thank you, Dave, that was very enlightening! T.


----------



## Entropydave

lol.
Back on track lads! As you were!


----------



## MattyMatt

Roman Bueso Genesis robusto


----------



## mb1




----------



## colavita22

Good draw and burn but I didn't care for the flavor at all. I have a few more so I'll let them sit in the humidor for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## Entropydave

mb1 said:


>


My favourite Tat at the moment!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

H. Upman Sun Grown Lancero.


----------



## Cardinal

My Father Le Bijou 1922 LE


----------



## earcutter

Not a bad little smoke - Med/full body that's mostly leather, great white pepper retrohale, leaves a little "oil" on the lips. Fun.


----------



## TCBSmokes

HC Series Corojo Red.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Z Class


----------



## Heath

uf13 and a few fingers of eliagh Craig 12 year


----------



## sanity

Cuesta Rey 898 and some ribs!!


----------



## thechasm442

Tat 10 Havana Cazadores


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> I forget who gifted me this little bugger. It was either @Bruck or @B-daddy. Thanks. Fairly tasty as you said. Nice budget smoke.


Must have been @B-daddy; all I've gifted/traded in the foreseeable past is Brohibas and homebrew flake or rope samples.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Bruck

Speaking of which, currently smoking a Brohiba (home-rolled). This one has a CT Broadleaf (grown in KY) wrapper, KY burley binder, and is filled with 2 leaves each of Dominican ligero and Dominican seco. They must have been pretty small leaves, bcs 4 is plenty for filler, but this one is very loose - hard to keep lit. My general policy is, I smoke the ugly and/or badly rolled ones; the good ones are for gifts and trades


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## earcutter

Gordo1473 said:


>


I note you tried to take a bite out of it before even lighting it up !!

I don't know if I would light that thing up at work - being called out would bite lol!!


----------



## Gordo1473

earcutter said:


> I note you tried to take a bite out of it before even lighting it up !!
> 
> I don't know if I would light that thing up at work - being called out would bite lol!!


I've been trying to smoke this for like a week. Never seems to happen. I'm actually at a slow station so it's ok. I was a bit disappointed in it. For a $27 cigar it was just ok. Very one demetional.will not buy another.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

+11, but the temperature drop is making think I should have gone bait fish...


----------



## earcutter

Gordo1473 said:


> I've been trying to smoke this for like a week. Never seems to happen. I'm actually at a slow station so it's ok. I was a bit disappointed in it. For a $27 cigar it was just ok. Very one demetional.will not buy another.


Oh man... I am sitting on a few of those. Even at auction I could't do better than $12.50.


----------



## Gordo1473

I haven't seen a yellow hammer under 25 anywhere. I'm not a huge padron fan . Good cigar but not my wheel house.


----------



## Billb1960

UC Flying Pig


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6.5X52 Latitude Zero Torpedo cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for only 2 weeks. This smoke was a beautiful looking cigar with a gigantic wrapper. After lighting this cigar I got nuts, wood and some pepper. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a few small veins, great burn and excellent draw.:yo: The flavors were great for the first half, but began to wane during the final half. I am not sure whether I like this cigar enough to order more, but I will give it several months rest and try it again.:noidea: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I am just taking in the pleasures of the afternoon.:beerchug:


----------



## thechasm442

HE Lonsdale


----------



## fingers10

Tatuaje Tattoo Caballero


----------



## D307P




----------



## theHammer56

Just A Friend by KY Fire Cured


----------



## jbuck92

Liga Privada 9 in Robusto. 

Fantastic!


----------



## Sigaar

Tasty stick!


----------



## Trackmyer

2010 Viaje Skull and Bones Daisy Cutter


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish lonsdale and a 858 Maddie...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## Wicked_Rhube




----------



## Sprouthog

DE Norteno Toro


----------



## Shaun

Punch Bareknuckle Pita.


----------



## 04EDGE40

Shaun said:


> Punch Bareknuckle Pita.


These are pretty good! Super cheap and really much better than their price point.

Smoked a *Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare* 4x41... absolutely amazing. I can't believe how much there was to such a small stick. I would say this is hands down my new favorite small cigar!


----------



## sanity




----------



## earcutter

[No message]


----------



## Billb1960

Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown

Pretty darn good!


----------



## Shaun

04EDGE40 said:


> These are pretty good! Super cheap and really much better than their price point.
> 
> Smoked a *Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare* 4x41... absolutely amazing. I can't believe how much there was to such a small stick. I would say this is hands down my new favorite small cigar!


Totally agree with you, bro. These have become a staple in my humidor. I'm now adding the Guerrilla Warfare to my "must try" list. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

Just got done smoking an AVO #2 . Twas a bit cold outside, but well worth it.

Seth


----------



## Chad202

Carmelo primeros and a nice port


----------



## D307P

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Billb1960

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

El Centurion Toria


----------



## fattaman




----------



## brimy623




----------



## droy1958

Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## Gunther7912

Double post


----------



## Gunther7912

San Lotano oval Maduro. Very tasty stick. And got to have it playing the first golf of 2015. This is the view from the first tee box. It has been unseasonably warm the last few days so we had to dust off the clubs  The fog burned off in a couple holes.


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 ....


----------



## Cardinal

04EDGE40 said:


> Smoked a *Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare* 4x41... absolutely amazing. I can't believe how much there was to such a small stick. I would say this is hands down my new favorite small cigar!


Just smoked my first one of these a minute ago. Man, this packed some punch for a little cigar. Lots of flavor and I got a little buzzy from it too. Daaammmn...pretty tasty too.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

I'm in the beginning stages of a beautiful Rocky Patel 1990 Robusto box press....perhaps a review and pictures will follow

Cheers

Seth


----------



## Single_Malt

MEDIUM-FULL
Shape:	Toro
Wrapper:	Nicaraguan
Origin:	Nicaragua
Binder:	Nicaraguan
Filler:	Nicaraguan


----------



## Single_Malt




----------



## earcutter

Gunther7912 said:


> San Lotano oval Maduro. Very tasty stick. And got to have it playing the first golf of 2015. This is the view from the first tee box. It has been unseasonably warm the last few days so we had to dust off the clubs  The fog burned off in a couple holes.


Nice!!

Oh man - that oval looks great! Believe it or not, I began golfing here in Kansas two weeks ago! It's crazy how mild it's been this year.

Not complaining - hope you had a good round.

PS - man you have some wide open fairways there .



Single_Malt said:


> View attachment 52132


What you think of it??


----------



## Billb1960

2nd one of these I've smoked, still don't get it. They should rename it from Illusione 68 to Bomba de Pimienta


----------



## 04EDGE40

Cardinal said:


> Just smoked my first one of these a minute ago. Man, this packed some punch for a little cigar. Lots of flavor and I got a little buzzy from it too. Daaammmn...pretty tasty too.


Some punch is an understatement! I had a definite buzz going. Granted it was on an empty stomach after work, but still that doesn't happen very often!


----------



## Single_Malt

Some times my pictures don't upload?

I smoked 

New World by AJ Fernandez toro box pressed. 


MEDIUM-FULL
Shape:	Toro
Wrapper:	Nicaraguan
Origin:	Nicaragua
Binder:	Nicaraguan
Filler:	Nicaraguan
Item #:	CB-NWB6555


----------



## Heath

had a havana vi angels this morning
gurkha cellar reserve this afternoon
tomorrow probably a Camacho pre embargo


----------



## jbuck92

I enjoyed a few hours at the local cigar lounge today. 

Got to try an Undercrown Belicoso and a Rocky Patel Royal. 

The Undercrown was delicious!


----------



## Cardinal

04EDGE40 said:


> Some punch is an understatement! I had a definite buzz going. Granted it was on an empty stomach after work, but still that doesn't happen very often!


Haha, yeah same here on the empty stomach after work part, but I haven't gotten a buzz like that for months. And especially from a tiny little cigar.


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> 2nd one of these I've smoked, still don't get it. They should rename it from Illusione 68 to Bomba de Pimienta


I had that one you sent me last Saturday night. Nice smoke....


----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> I had that one you sent me last Saturday night. Nice smoke....


1st half inch is pure black pepper. After that it settles down and the flavors start to develop. Don't think it'll make it into the regular rotation tho'


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> 1st half inch is pure black pepper. After that it settles down and the flavors start to develop. Don't think it'll make it into the regular rotation tho'


It's was nice, but it was after an Anejo 46. I'm just leaning more back to AF. The more I try, the more I feel AF is still the best bang for the buck out there....


----------



## gtechva

La Libertad


----------



## Shaun

Diesel Unlimited d.X


----------



## Jordan23

Quesada Seleccion Espana corona tonight. Creamy hay cedar dream so far....


----------



## Merovius

MOAB


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My reward for 3 hours of snow clean up, I feel like I deserve more but it is 13° tonight.


----------



## earcutter

Antano Dark Corojo - I have always enjoyed this brand.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday was a Bahia Matanzas No. 2. Today was my first Latitude Zero which turned out to be very good.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Billb1960

Flores y Rodriguez Maduro Magicos


----------



## brimy623




----------



## droy1958

Punch Rare Corojo....


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Ave Maria Clermont


----------



## demuths1770

D307P said:


>


i gotta get one of theses to try been pushing it off. what did you think of it


----------



## D307P

demuths1770 said:


> i gotta get one of theses to try been pushing it off. what did you think of it


I really like them. Made by the same guys that do the Leaf by Oscar. $7.20 at the Columbia B&M.


----------



## droy1958

AB Prensado robusto...


----------



## brimy623

Going to brave the cold! They say it's 30*, but it doesn't feel that bad. Let's see how long I can stand it.


----------



## droy1958

brimy623 said:


> Going to brave the cold! They say it's 30*, but it doesn't feel that bad. Let's see how long I can stand it.


Crazy weather dude! It was 77 here, all the way down to 74 now. Out back doing baby back ribs on the grill. Cold front hits later tonight....


----------



## Billb1960

La Riqueza No. 4


----------



## brimy623

droy1958 said:


> Crazy weather dude! It was 77 here, all the way down to 74 now. Out back doing baby back ribs on the grill. Cold front hits later tonight....


Well luckily it's not windy! So far so good. We're supposed to drop to the teens later.



I don't mind the cold too much but generally don't smoke in it. I wouldn't mind some 70*+ weather right now.

Doesn't it get pretty cold in OK?


----------



## droy1958

brimy623 said:


> Well luckily it's not windy! So far so good. We're supposed to drop to the teens later.
> 
> I don't mind the cold too much but generally don't smoke in it. I wouldn't mind some 70*+ weather right now.
> 
> Doesn't it get pretty cold in OK?


Yes sir, it does. The good Lord blessed us with 4 days of Heaven, but it's back on our heads (old joke) tomorrow...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Billb1960

droy1958 said:


> Yes sir, it does. The good Lord blessed us with 4 days of Heaven, but it's back on our heads (old joke) tomorrow...


I know that joke! The punchline is' "Coffee break's over! Back on your heads!" :lol:


----------



## droy1958

Billb1960 said:


> I know that joke! The punchline is' "Coffee break's over! Back on your heads!" :lol:


That would be the one......


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaragua Reserve 2007....


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Lancero from the sampler. Not my favorite but I am yet to smoke a bad Tat.


----------



## Single_Malt




----------



## Bruck

Pepin Cuban Classic, sitting by the fire and the Mrs.


----------



## dcmain

this little bomb on the way to work



And this cream stick on the way home. I forgot how much I liked this cigar since I've been smoking a lot of maduro lately. I'll have to check the humidor for any more forgotten gems...


----------



## vishal50028

Norteno Lonsdale


----------



## Tman

This stick tonight.


----------



## Sprouthog

My Father La Antiguedad Toro


----------



## Shaun

These never disappoint.


----------



## Skeat5353

What a guilty pleasure!


----------



## droy1958

Anejo 46....


----------



## earcutter

Illusione ~ 68 ~

Bought a box of these about a little over a year ago. Was hoping time would settle them down.

There's always next year.

ray:​


----------



## HardHeaded

Foundry Dubnium.

The flavor is nice and very smooth. Just not a fan of the 60rg boxed press shape and size.


----------



## Billb1960

earcutter said:


> Illusione ~ 68 ~
> 
> Bought a box of these about a little over a year ago. Was hoping time would settle them down.
> 
> There's always next year.
> 
> ray:​


Yeah those are little pepper bombs!


----------



## HardHeaded

Billb1960 said:


> Yeah those are little pepper bombs!


Well those just got added to my short list of next purchases. I need more pepper in my search for pure cigar bliss.


----------



## earcutter

Billb1960 said:


> Yeah those are little pepper bombs!


The first half was. 



HardHeaded said:


> Well those just got added to my short list of next purchases. I need more pepper in my search for pure cigar bliss.


If you want a little pepper bomb done right - you should give the Don Pepin Garcia Petite Corona a shot. Great little cigar!!
Don Pepin Garcia Blue - Cigars International


----------



## Billb1960

earcutter said:


> The first half was.


Actually after the first half inch it started to calm down and was more enjoyable.


----------



## Mr.Draned

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.
Man, that was a real good cigar (last night)!


----------



## Billb1960

Quesada 40th Anni Corona Clasica


----------



## MDSPHOTO

LGC N, still one of my favorite budget maduros.


----------



## rebus20

Mr.Draned said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.
> Man, that was a real good cigar (last night)!


I had one the other day and it was a good smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

Nice little CAO Brazilia for the evening walk with the kiddo -


----------



## D307P

Anejo 60 & Diplomatico Single Vintage 2000 Rum


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Nevermore

Well I was extremely curious about the MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured cigar. I had to try one ROTT in the chunky size (4x46).

I was not very impressed with it to be honest. Maybe I'll rest the other 4. A little while later I fired up a Tatuaje Tattoo. I was very impressed with this cigar. It burned great and tasted great. it was a little powerful though. I'll let the others rest a while before smoking again.


----------



## Billb1960

La Hermandad Robusto while watching Sean Williams on the Cigar Federation web chat


----------



## Shaun

The Brute.


----------



## Will46r

Had a Nice Libre One from a sampler... Was a nice smoke, gonna check prices may join my daily cigar rotation with my AB 2nds and Nicaraguan 90+ 2nds.


----------



## Billb1960

MOW Skull Crusher


----------



## mb1

TPC. 2 for 2 now these little buggers have had a tight draw. Different B&M buys too.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Chad202

Oliva G.....Smooth


----------



## Calikind




----------



## droy1958

Sosa robusto.....


----------



## zeebee

********


----------



## splattttttt

*Tatuaje Verocu No.5*Mild but flavorful. Like a cup of heavy semi sweet and very creamy dark hot chocolate that sat for twenty minutes before the first sip.


----------



## madmarvcr

Headley Grange


----------



## Bodhi Satva

Opus Power Ranger mmm


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## mcdoyle

El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga


----------



## vishal50028

ashton aged maduro #20


----------



## Sprouthog

CyB Lonsdale


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sprouthog said:


> CyB Lonsdale


I'll second that! It was my morning smoke.
Also smoked a CLE Cuarenta in the late afternoon.
Piping it tonight (Royal Yacht in the meerschaum).


----------



## Sigaar

Nica Rustica El Brujito...first Nica for me.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm smoking a Parodi Ammezzati and gulping down a large Coke, extra ice, from Sonic.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## ProbateGeek

Kevin Keith said:


> I'm smoking a Parodi Ammezzati and gulping down a large Coke, extra ice, from Sonic.


If you like Parodi, I'm betting you'd love Toscano. My favorite is the Antica Riserva: https://www.italiansmokes.com/products/toscano-antica-riserva.html


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nestor Miranda Collection Habano robusto for lunch, somewhat appropriately called Coffee Break (4.5" x 50).


----------



## droy1958

Liga 9...


----------



## Sprouthog

Leccia Luchador El Hombre


----------



## BillieBLVD

Room101 Namakubi Ecuador 8/80


----------



## Sprouthog

Crowned Heads Mason Dixon South


----------



## Scott W.

this was a tasty cigar.


----------



## MattB

Ashton VSG


----------



## SS4luck

San Cristobal Elegancia


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina Doble Seis. My local has these and I had bought a couple about 2 months ago and forgot try it. This is my first and I think I'll grab a few more.


----------



## dvdegeorge

Liga Undercrown


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Cao osa sol - decent, nothing special


----------



## MattinAZ

Enjoying 76 degree weather by the pool, pairing it with Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown. Very nice, very tasty.


----------



## Danfish98

Found a great cigar shop in Gettysburg that I'd never been to before. Not a huge place, but excellent selections, including a box and a half of San Cristobals with the yellowest cello I've ever seen. Needless to say I picked up a couple and smoked one there. They're good fresh, but they're spectacular with some age!


----------



## Hatattack

LFD Chapter One with a glass of Merlot:


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lancero


----------



## Mad Oshea

A hand rolled, Caff'ee Cabano. The cap was coffee and almond, on a seco wrapper, atop of swarr binding, and havana K-1 and burley filler.
The roll was the book binder fill. Nice clean puff. Mad-


----------



## Sprouthog

Jericho Hill OBS


----------



## droy1958

898 maddy...


----------



## Hatattack

Herrea Esteli earlier today. It sucked big ass, would wish it on my worst enemy.

Currently smoking a Macanudo Rothschild at the bar I got from the Shell station which is a decent light smoke.


----------



## SS4luck

MattinAZ said:


> Enjoying 76 degree weather by the pool, pairing it with Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne


That sounds like a dream after winter i have been having.


----------



## droy1958

AF Lonsdale Maddy.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Legado de Pepín toro. Not a bad cheapie.


----------



## MattinAZ

SS4luck said:


> That sounds like a dream after winter i have been having.


Being originally from PA I hear your pain. The price we pay for the winters is the 110 degree summers here in Southern AZ though


----------



## MattinAZ

Just smoked H Upmann Legacy after dinner. OK cigar but nothing special


----------



## Hatattack

Tasty little smoke


----------



## Gables

Cabiguan guapo RX. Been able to pick up fivers of them on cbid for 20 bucks with regularity. I'll take that deal every time.


----------



## droy1958

AF Double Chateau Sungrown and a My Father CT Toro Gordo....


----------



## Glowstick

La aurora Ecuador sumatra. Very tasty. Sweet spicy and tons of smoke. Just they way I like it.


----------



## Hatattack

CLE Eiroa Crojo, it is terific!


----------



## MattinAZ

La Gloria Cubana serie R


----------



## Han Solo Cup

Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22


----------



## Hatattack

Now on a Triple Maduro, first one was plugged so it was tossed. This one has great flavor, working thru the uneven burn right now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cain F lancero for lunch, but thinking about that Eiroa - been on my "next" list for a few weeks. Love the CLE Cuarentas, though.


----------



## dvdegeorge

San Cristobal Papagayo very good smoke,had a couple years of age on it


----------



## Sprouthog

Asylum 13 Lancero


----------



## Hatattack




----------



## Sigaar

Tatuaje Black petit lancero.


----------



## droy1958

My Father CT Gordo...


----------



## Glowstick

Today I smoked a padilla 1932 torpedo. Spice on the start and butter caramel leather all the way to the nub. Also smoke a partagas cifuentes decembre. Was decent.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 candela. And a very dirty lens...


----------



## MattinAZ

Today was Perdomo Habano day. Actually I enjoyed it


----------



## Danfish98

ProbateGeek said:


> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 candela. And a very dirty lens...


Damn Terry, that camera lens is in even worse shape than your poetry skills!


----------



## StogieNinja

Danfish98 said:


> Damn Terry, that camera lens is in even worse shape than your poetry skills!


Can't be. That lens isn't so bad that it's good yet.


----------



## Hatattack

Yummy, a La Palina to help with scooter repairs tonight.


----------



## Hatattack

In action:


----------



## SaintJinbyCigar

Had a 7-20-4 Dog Walker to start the day. I don't have a dog though.


----------



## Miko

Las Calaveras LC550


----------



## droy1958

Ave Maria...


----------



## bdeditch

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999


----------



## Glowstick

I smoked a Gran torpedo Gurkha black dragon fury. Pretty decent.
Also smoke a diesel hair of the dog torpedo. Pretty good.

Is it just me or are torpedoes a waste of a shape for a cigar? They always seem to crack and have tight draws. Is there anyone that actually prefers torpedoes more then any other size?


----------



## Hatattack




----------



## Glowstick

Going to the casino today and these are my two choice selections :dance: Gotta love yummy cigars. The irony of these two cigars is the Avelino 80th is to commemorate the man who was the head roller for graycliff after he started Cohiba and left Cuba. He is now dead but is said to have been Fidel Castros personal roller.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Danfish98 said:


> Damn Terry, that camera lens is in even worse shape than your poetry skills!





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Can't be. That lens isn't so bad that it's good yet.


There is a young puffer named Dan
who smokes one whenever he can. 
Some may say he is fakin',
for he's never mistaken
for anything close to man.

Yes - very rusty indeed.

:smile:


----------



## Calikind




----------



## SDR88




----------



## Danfish98

Glowstick said:


> I smoked a Gran torpedo Gurkha black dragon fury. Pretty decent.
> Also smoke a diesel hair of the dog torpedo. Pretty good.
> 
> Is it just me or are torpedoes a waste of a shape for a cigar? They always seem to crack and have tight draws. Is there anyone that actually prefers torpedoes more then any other size?


If you're getting a tight draw from a torpedo just give it another cut. I'm not a fan of any kind of perfecto shape really but I've never seen an issue with torpedo shaped cigars over any other standard shape. I have had to cut a little more off the cigar to get a decent draw though.


----------



## OtismyMan

A fun night at the track....


----------



## zoey

1. Man O War Ruination
2. Gran Habano 2002


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## zoey

1. Man O War Side Project Skullcrusher
2. Diesel Unlimited D.6


----------



## mikefratt

Rocky Patel Royale in colossal


----------



## Glowstick

Was talking about la aurora corojo the other day so had to have me one


----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin and an Arturo Fuente lonsdale....


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo 20th Maduro


----------



## Sudfuncht

Glowstick said:


> I smoked a Gran torpedo Gurkha black dragon fury. Pretty decent.
> Also smoke a diesel hair of the dog torpedo. Pretty good.
> 
> Is it just me or are torpedoes a waste of a shape for a cigar? They always seem to crack and have tight draws. Is there anyone that actually prefers torpedoes more then any other size?


I actually really prefer a torpedo. I usually try to keep some Padron 40 year Maduro and 3 Siglos torpedo's. 2 of my favorites


----------



## Glowstick

Sudfuncht said:


> I actually really prefer a torpedo. I usually try to keep some Padron 40 year Maduro and 3 Siglos torpedo's. 2 of my favorites


I will have to give those two a shot. Cheers!


----------



## Han Solo Cup

just smoked a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Kyoto. Great morning smoke.


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas Cask Strength...


----------



## MattinAZ

Oliva V Melanio
yummy


----------



## x6ftundx

prohibition by rocky patel... very very good!


----------



## mikefratt

yup yup..may be my fav


----------



## dhodge

one of my favs today Liga privada 9 robusto


----------



## Glowstick

Graycliff g2 Maduro toro. First one and I was blown away! I mean look at that ash. Only two long ashes on a toro. Taste was superb!


----------



## mikefratt




----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## OtismyMan

5 Vegas Gold...figured I'm in a Casino might as well have a stick with "Vegas" in the name









P.S. sorry for dog pic, can't figure out how to edit it out


----------



## Sprouthog

KFC Chunky


----------



## SDR88

Ashton Esquire


----------



## shong87

Oliva V


----------



## Miko

Nica Rustica


----------



## Han Solo Cup

x6ftundx said:


> prohibition by rocky patel... very very good!


been wanting to try this


----------



## Han Solo Cup

Cusano P1 (cheap but good smoke imo)


----------



## droy1958

Kristoff Ligero Maduro...


----------



## MNwoods

Ramon Bueso & a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## mikefratt




----------



## Doctor_Bill

Camacho Connecticut while I was at the range working on some new hand loads for my 300 Blackout rifle. Still some trouble with the reloads but the cigar was very nice. I've never had one of these before.


----------



## OtismyMan

My fist Jericho Hill Shots...


----------



## Isonj

Smoked a Melanio in figurado. Very smooth stick, so I picked up a 10 box


----------



## EdATX

THE. I dug it. Was going to smoke a Psyko but dropped it right on the head and it cracked big time. Would of been better if it was called El.. Cue up One upon a time in Mexico.


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Lancero


----------



## StogieNinja

On Daddy Duty tonight, home with sick babies while the wife took the bigs to evening service.

Babies fed, washed, and in bed. Dishes done. Kitchen and living room tidy.

Time for daddy to enjoy his evening!










A 2010 Padilla '68. Forgot how good these were, and they seem to have gotten better!


----------



## zoey

On Saturday:

1. Camacho Triple Maduro
2. LP T52

Sunday:
1. Tatuaje Dr. Jeykll
2. Tatuaje Anarchy


----------



## MNwoods

Cold day in northern Minnesota. Glad I bought a box of these!


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione HL Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog

CiGWAR Robusto


----------



## JKass

Ave Maria Robusto


----------



## gtechva

5 Vegas Torpedo


----------



## Hatattack

Tonight's smokes:


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked another Warped La Colmena tonight. Unico this time. 

Do yourself a favor and go to Small Batch right now and get the Warped Miami sampler. Really impressed with what Kyle and team have done! Great smoke!


----------



## OtismyMan




----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Had an A. Fuente Flor Fina and a 10th anniversary perdomo champagne. Loved the AF, smoked it til I needed to use tweezers. Perdomo needed more rest.


----------



## gtechva

La Boheme Mimi


----------



## Cbyl

My Father Flor de Las Antillas


----------



## seven20sticks

Had another Illusione MJ12. Can't get enough of these. Great size and strength.


----------



## Hatattack

Smoking these today, starting with the Ashton, then the No. 9 and after dinner the LFD:



I'm smoking a Cuban marinated shoulder today:





Music for today:


----------



## OtismyMan




----------



## madmarvcr

Padron 1926 80 years for Easter



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Gran Honduras Cabinet Selection Gran Consul


----------



## manchestersparky

I enjoyed a B& M house brand today. It was from Davidus Cigars( in Maryland) It is called a SeaKnight. Was a Church hill. Nice 2 1/2 hour smoke.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Connoisseur Texas Edition Toro


----------



## A.McSmoke

MonteCristo Espada - Ricasso


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Robusto (brazilian mata fina)


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Lonsdale.....
Tossed the plugged thing for a Davidoff 4x4...


----------



## royphotog

Camacho Connecticut, very good, one of the best in my very limited experience.


----------



## droy1958

KFC Definas...


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat HCS Maduro Robusto


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Série 500 Brasil (Made with a tobacco blend cropped between 1997 and 1999. Produced in 2000 but launched only 12.000 numbered box in 2007. This one was nicely aged on the factory cellars until now. Thanks God!)


----------



## KC2VVJ

Nat SHERMAN cigaretello, JR Edicion Limitada Laguito 5, Cameroon Especial RP


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Puro Mata Fina Robusto (a brazilian cigar very aromatic)


----------



## Regiampiero

Cubacan Black Label


----------



## droy1958




----------



## KC2VVJ

*RP Edge Habano&#8230;YIPPEEEEEE*


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Tiff


----------



## Sprouthog

Eiroa CBT Maduro Robusto


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dannemann Corona Artist Line Reserva 2006 (brazilian mata fina)


----------



## gtechva

Oliva/ Studio Tabac Connecticut Reserve Robusto








while Adolph Coors and I wait for the grill to do it's thing


----------



## GeauxMesser

Smoked a Oliva Series V. Fantastic cigar. Will have to pick up a few more!


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Lancero


----------



## MattinAZ

Inferno Flashpoint
OK cigar nothing special though


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversay, stronger than Rocky Patel Vintage 1992, but not more delicate. Almost similar flavours...


----------



## Isonj

I had a Nica Rustica that have been resting for a year. Way better now that it has some age on it.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Gran Corona (6" × 60)


----------



## Packerjh

Some 2011 Tatuaje TAA action...super yummy!


----------



## Packerjh

This was a fun smoke...super old Ashton ESG...the cello was almost brown and the band was even starting to change color...definately has mellowed and become a deeply complex and enjoyable smoke!










Can you see that plume glistening in the firelight...yeah, it's good to be the Smurf!


----------



## Sprouthog

MF Lancero


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Seventy Seven 2003 Limited Edition


----------



## KC2VVJ

Villiger export, Nat Sherman "Nats" during lunch, and thinking about a Davidoff Classic possibly, or maybe a Diesel Hair Of the Dog


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 45


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas Cask Strength...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend


----------



## shong87

Illusione Epernny


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Legacy 2004


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 robusto...


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG JJ Toro


----------



## elco69

RP Royal Vintage, just got from CB yesterday, needs a couple more weeks rest.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Bad Andy

Last night at the lounge had a WOAM and an Undercrown. Both were great. Good times with old friends.

-Andy


----------



## elco69

Unfortunately I had a La Gloria Cubana Series R Maduro 6 x60. It had a knot towards the last third which made for a horrible draw. Flavors were nice and smooth, shockingly just medium bodied. The wrapper was a little toothy and oily, had a great aroma to it, kind of hay and cocoa. Toasting was also very difficult, took me over a minute to get a decent cherry going and slight puffing didn't help because of the knot. About a 3rd of the way, I started to develop a mild cheek soreness because of the bad draw. I was at a BnM and I talked to the owner, he comp'd me the stick and apologized, so I decided to stick it out, hoping the knot would clear up. About half way through the flavors kicked up a bit, picked up a slight dark cocoa and pepper that lingered for a few seconds, very nice. Last 3rd the knot had cleared up and the draw was very nice, flavors remained the same, except because of the hard draw, lots of tar built up and it developed a bitter after taste that stayed on the back of your tongue, blowing out through the stick seemed to help a little. Smoke output increased and became kinda chewy, which I like. I let the stick go with a 1.5" left as the smoke was getting too hot. 

This was my first La Gloria Cubana and was looking forward to it, the flavors and smells were nice, but the draw just ruined the whole experience for me. Will I try La Gloria Cubana again? For sure, maybe I just happen to get a bad stick. Silver lining, I got to taste it for free.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## StogieNinja

Excellent smoke! My second one, it did not disappoint.


----------



## Megacannon

Last night, after a successful interview for a new job (it went really well) I smoke a Concert by CAO. When I bought it, I bought two and smoked one of them a few days later, but it was terrible for me. Very harsh. But that was nearly a year ago. But how does the second one taste after sitting in my humidor for that long? It was the single best cigar I ever had. It mellowed out so well and the flavors were complex and balanced. It felt like smoking a forest floor. The earthiness was to die for. Absolutely majestic. Almost smoked it right down to the nub, but it was a much larger cigar than I normally smoke and I was coming up to the two hour mark and wanted to do something else. Only sad thing is that if I buy more, I have to wait nearly a year before I can enjoy it again. :sad: I will never forget that experience.


----------



## frankD

...............a $.58 denobili popular AND a $1.16 munniemaker dark AND a $23 perdomo silvio maduro


----------



## Seamus55418

Fuente Masterpiece while out for a walk with the dogs.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto


----------



## firespec35

Yesterday while golfing I smoked a Man O War and a Tarano 1916. Both were really good


----------



## droy1958




----------



## elco69

Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary Toro


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Santa Damiana Selección Especial Corona: Nothing special about this cigar...


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Padilla Signature 1932. Revived or not, its still a firecracker. Darn good smoke.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dannemann Panatela Artist Line Reserva 2006 (brazilian Puro Mata Fina)
My last one!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## theHammer56




----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## firespec35

Reckoning by Studio Tobac (Oliva?) Nice cigar, I really like the 4x60 vitola, its about perfect for my ride home. The cigar was a little full for first thing in the am. I'm gonna have to try some of the nubs.


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4 corona...


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## elco69

Diesel hair of the Dog


----------



## kenstogie

San Lontano Oval Maduro.... not the first one i had nor the last....it's a very solid smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil


----------



## gtechva




----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Limited Edition 2007 (awesome cigar)


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Legacy 2004


----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Toro


----------



## theHammer56

Espinosa Maduro (Box-Pressed) Robusto


----------



## MacWebDev

Flor De Las Antillas Toro


Sorry for the double post... Connection so slow I thought I must have missed the button the first time!


----------



## MacWebDev

Flor De Las Antillas Toro


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian 75th Anniversary 2001


----------



## elco69

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro


----------



## droy1958

Legado De Pepin...


----------



## Chrishorsley13

UF13 while longing by the pool. Great stick, great off day!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## NormH3

Last evening, after dinner, while Cynthia enjoyed a Fuente Short Story, I smoked a Casa De Garcia Toro Connecticut. I took a few draws of hers as she did mine. Both were very enjoyable.


----------



## firespec35

Yesterday
Cu-Avanna conneticut
Tarano 1916 cameroon


----------



## elco69

L'Atelier 56 6.5x56


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione Fume D'Amour Clementes Toro


----------



## theHammer56

Rocky's brother - Nish Patel


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Tesoro 2008


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Nova5

Tampa Trolly. hard draw the first inch. after that it went easier and was a decent cheap smoke.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Tesoro 2008 in a rainy day....


----------



## royphotog

Romyo y Juliet Star Crossed. Got it in JR sampler. Mild smoke, pleasant and the easiest draw of any cigar I have smoked. I left a nub in the holder with this one.


----------



## TomF

Casa Fernandez Miami Arsenio Serie d'Oro









Beautiful construction, appearance, and an excellent burn. Not much aroma, leather, cedar, earthy, a bit of chocolate. Fairly subdued flavors, not much complexity.


----------



## Sprouthog

MF Lancero


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend (delicious...)


----------



## saigon68

Infused cigar-Drew Estate Java. Paired with DD coffee - a hit.


----------



## rebus20

Montecristo vintage 1999


----------



## csschrader

Drew Estate Undercrown Flying Pig Maduro. Arrived two days ago and so it was the first out of the box. Had amazing potential but hit a few sour notes after a touch-up on uneven burn. Settled into a really good smoke overall. I'm going to give them 6 mos before I pull another, just to be sure tastes fully integrate.


----------



## Gables

Ashton Symmetry robusto. Pretty disappointing. If I paid 4 bucks for it instead of 11, I might feel I got my money's worth.


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## NormH3

Last evening, after dinner, we enjoyed a CAO LX2 while sitting on the deck and watching the sun set. Very relaxing.


----------



## Wente

Herrera Esteli Norteño


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Belicoso


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Corona


----------



## droy1958

KFC Delfinas...


----------



## droy1958

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Monte Pascoal Belicoso


That's a new one on me.....


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

droy1958 said:


> That's a new one on me.....


That's a brazilian company called "Tabacos Mata Fina".
Produces greats cigars in few shapes:
Belicosos, Robusto, Petit Robusto, Corona and Double Corona. All of them within a same blend and a curious process: they spends one year between made date and packaging date. That's a good and new brazilian company exporting to Europe and USA.
Try to contact them to know where could you buy it in USA.

[email protected]

If you prefer, PM me with your location and I look a nearby local seller to you.

Daniel Corrêa.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tenn Waltz


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Petit Robusto


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Série 500 Anos Brasil


----------



## MattinAZ

For me it is Tatuaje Tuesday in Sunny Arizona. 
Good Cigar I really enjoyed it!


----------



## cigars954

Just lit a Rocky Patel Java Mint.


----------



## royphotog

Yesterday took a motorcycle ride and had lunch beside a little lake and after enjoyed a Rocky Patel "The Edge", a great smoke, took it down to a nub but it took over 90 minutes. One of the best smokes I have had.


----------



## droy1958

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> That's a brazilian company called "Tabacos Mata Fina".
> Produces greats cigars in few shapes:
> Belicosos, Robusto, Petit Robusto, Corona and Double Corona. All of them within a same blend and a curious process: they spends one year between made date and packaging date. That's a good and new brazilian company exporting to Europe and USA.
> Try to contact them to know where could you buy it in USA.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If you prefer, PM me with your location and I look a nearby local seller to you.
> 
> Daniel Corrêa.


I'm in the Tulsa Oklahoma area...


----------



## pflau

Smoked a Hemingway Short Story maduro. Picked up today from a B&M where they kept digital hygrometers in the display case showing a good 69%. Much better than the Padron 2000 robusto I smoked before. Didn't even have to let it rest in my humidor.


----------



## NormH3

pflau said:


> Smoked a Hemingway Short Story maduro. Picked up today from a B&M where they kept digital hygrometers in the display case showing a good 69%. Much better than the Padron 2000 robusto I smoked before. Didn't even have to let it rest in my humidor.


Those are great cigars. Will be picking up a few today at the local store.


----------



## NormH3

Last evening, we enjoyed a 601 La Bomba Napalm on the deck. I'm starting to find that I really haven't found a cigar yet that I dislike. I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## shawn

same here norm. haven't had one I didn't at least like. I had one of my gurkha war pigs yesterday. I love that little smoke


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian 85th Anniversary 2011


----------



## NormH3

Haven't yet, but this is tonight's after dinner treat. Picked up a few at the local B&M. Still trying and testing different sticks.









It was a nice smoke.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Compañero 2009


----------



## Sprouthog

Senorial Bravo Toro


----------



## lostmedic

Finally found a cigar I'm not a fan of just smoked a arganese maduro in toro size. Was able to finish but going to give the other one some more rest and hope for better out come :dizzy:


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend


----------



## frankD

.


same as EVERY day; PERDOMO HABANO GORDO MADURO


----------



## droy1958

Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## NormH3

Tonight's treat was a Rocky Patel Renaissance purchased from a forum member. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nova5

Perdomo lot 23 Churchill.


----------



## droy1958

AB Prensado...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Robusto


----------



## droy1958

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill. This one actually surprised me! Nice oily wrapper, great combustion and full flavor...


----------



## gtechva

SWAG Limitado 1999 Infamous

with a little tawny port


----------



## csschrader

Macanudo Diplomat Maduro - first I've had, lovely little smoke


----------



## elco69

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro
> 
> View attachment 52444


Nice ashes!


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Nice ashes!


Not bad all, that was about 45 minutes in and I was walking around Downtown Las Vegas. Ash fell about 10 seconds after my wife took the photo. Same thing happened with my BBF, ash lasted about 30 minutes then fell a few after I took the photo.


----------



## CSG

I didn't take pictures but I just finished a 15 (approx) year old Flor de Florez Cabinet oversized robusto. I have a number of odds and ends from past samplers purchased no later than 2001 and picked this one out of a stash of unwrapped misc. cigars in my coolerdor. It was quite nice and I went to see about ordering a few more but the brand seems to have disappeared. That's been a problem for me with a number of sampler cigars I'd bought in the past; you can't get them anymore.


----------



## StogieNinja

One of @JonHuber's Four Kicks, during and after the yard work. Cheap enough to enjoy as a yard gar, delicious enough to savor after you're done!


----------



## gtechva




----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro
> 
> View attachment 52444


How long before she dropped?


----------



## pflau

Java By Drew Estate Maduro Robusto Maduro. Extremely smooth. Mild coffee taste. Tons of smoke. Whitest ash I have every seen. Decided to tap it off after this.


----------



## lostmedic

pflau said:


> Java By Drew Estate Maduro Robusto Maduro. Extremely smooth. Mild coffee taste. Tons of smoke. Whitest ash I have every seen. Decided to tap it off after this.
> View attachment 52449


Nice pic


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> How long before she dropped?


About 45 minutes and I was walking around with it the whole time.


----------



## CSG

Is this a thing now, to see how long you can get the ash? Or is it just for photos? I tap mine off every inch or so.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian La Trompeta LE 2012


----------



## theHammer56

Bringing out the big stick... Romeo y Julieta 1875 Exhibicion No. 1 Presidente 8.5 x 52 Indonesia Sumatran


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4 & a Montecristo....


----------



## lostmedic

theHammer56 said:


> Bringing out the big stick...


JEALOUS haven't pulled the trigger on something that big


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nicaragua Antano robusto...


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG10th


----------



## droy1958

AF 898...


----------



## AFSFK

Davidoff Millenium Blend


----------



## droy1958

My Father CT...


----------



## elco69

Diesel Hair of the Dog Figurado


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master


----------



## elco69

Damn you Daniel, your cigars and drinks always look soo nice. Wish we had a nice coffee shop where I could smoke at.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Damn you Daniel, your cigars and drinks always look soo nice. Wish we had a nice coffee shop where I could smoke at.


Thanks, brother.

I got the vertical sleeve bariatric surgery four months ago, so I'm still avoiding alcoholic beverages.

Coffees drinks are my company for now. That's ok.

I hope you find a great place nearby you.

Daniel Corrêa.


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> I hope you find a great place nearby you.


Unfortunately, I live in California, more specifically in the San Francisco Area, where basically, any smoking in public establishments is banned, with the exception of Cigar lounges.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Unfortunately, I live in California, more specifically in the San Francisco Area, where basically, any smoking in public establishments is banned, with the exception of Cigar lounges.


In Brazil, the anti-smoke laws are several too, but the smokes shops are allowed yet!


----------



## droy1958

Xikar HC Series Maduro. Big 6x60 that I've had 8-10 months. Was getting ready to toss it after a couple inches as it wasn't doing much for me. Second third is coming around so I guess I'll stay for the show...

Edit...bailing out of the HC Maduro for a RomaCraft Cromagnon...


----------



## elco69

RP Fifteenth Anniversary.....so far 1 month rest time, getting better, but needs more sleep.


----------



## weedsnager

Padron londres...it was oh so good after a 10+ year nap


----------



## gtechva

weedsnager said:


> Padron londres...it was oh so good after a 10+ year nap


Ten plus years sounds more like a coma :wink:


----------



## weedsnager

gtechva said:


> Ten plus years sounds more like a coma :wink:


I brought it back to life !!!:nod:


----------



## frankD

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master


yeah that's a terrific stick - if they weren't so expensive i would smoke them more often


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

frankD said:


> yeah that's a terrific stick - if they weren't so expensive i would smoke them more often


Yeah!
In Brazil, I paid something around 30 US dollars each. It's more expensive than a Partagas E2, if you guess!!!


----------



## frankD

.



DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Yeah!
> In Brazil, I paid something around 30 US dollars each. It's more expensive than a Partagas E2, if you guess!!!


i even tries to mitigate the costs by purchasing the cigarillo size but even they were expensive - WORTH IT - but i only have them when my daughters buy them for me on holidays - OH they are such nice kids ! L O L


----------



## NormH3

Last evenings smoke was a Drew Estate Natural Clean Robusto purchased here from a forum member as a 5 pack. Very sweet wrapper and smoooooth.


----------



## seven20sticks

Smoked my first My Father No 3 and have to say it was pretty solid. Great taste and perfect burn.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Robusto (after lunch)


----------



## elco69

Wheres the coffee Daniel??!!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Wheres the coffee Daniel??!!


I had already drink it.
LOL


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project...What a nice oily wrapper and flavor these have....


----------



## elco69

Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro. I had a thing for Acids like 2 years ago, then I grew up...lol I was doing some reorganizing in my office and found a tupperdore full of Acids, surprisingly it still held humidity at 68% with a 69% Boveda in there. 2 Years made a bit of an improvement, but it did not change my mind. They are interesting however i will not be restocking the tupperdore.


----------



## Sprouthog

MF Le Bijou 1922 Grand Robusto


----------



## nevrdowhatheydo

Camacho Ecuador figurado--smoked really well but flavor left much to be desired.

And a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva--great little stick. I can't afford a box right now... anywhere online that sells five packs?


----------



## adktrap

Kentucky fire roasted that I got at Habanapalooza last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

5 Vegas A...


----------



## elco69

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Série Brasil 500 (an aged Churchill very satisfactory)


----------



## elco69

Lat 56


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT KFC Delfinas...


----------



## CSG

14 year old Cusano M1 robusto. Very pleasant mild smoke and pretty inexpensive. One of the few brands I bought back then that's still around.


----------



## elco69

AF Anejo


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Eiroa Asylum 13 Gran Toro. Getting stronger after the half...


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Rare Corojo DC


----------



## MattinAZ

Oliva serie V Melanio after the Mother's Day breakfast


----------



## droy1958

Padron 4k...


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 45


----------



## steve2jenny

I just had El Centurion. 2nd time smoking this cigar. Good smoke.


----------



## pflau

Actually smoked this yesterday. Hemingway Best Seller. Never disappoints.


----------



## pflau

Padron 1964. Terrible. Loose draw, hash, just gone out again. I have never smoked a Padron that made me think was worth the money. I hereby give up on Padron.


----------



## pflau

Smoked this yesterday. Montecristo Cabinet Seleccion. Very good smoke. Straight burn line and perfect burn. Just like a RyJ Cabinet Seleccion I had smoked before. Wonder if they are twins.


----------



## lostmedic

Smoke a Tabantillas Churchill tonight. Didn't burn quite the best and I thought flavor was on the dull side. Anyone else ever try these and have more info? I received three of these and only have smoke one so far. (RH was 69% in case any inquires)


----------



## pflau

Had to throw out that Padron 1964 with 1/3 left because it just wasn't getting any better. So I decided to clean my palate with this Patagas 1845. Razor sharp burn, no relight or retouching necessary. Draw is snag as is my typical complaint against Partagas. Taste on the sweet side. Not my favorite flavor profile but it would do.


----------



## theHammer56

Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria Churchill 7 x 49 Honduran


----------



## theHammer56

pflau said:


> Had to throw out that Padron 1964 with 1/3 left because it just wasn't getting any better. So I decided to clean my palate with this Patagas 1845. Razor sharp burn, no relight or retouching necessary. Draw is snag as is my typical complaint against Partagas. Taste on the sweet side. Not my favorite flavor profile but it would do.
> View attachment 52520


First-world problems...


----------



## Nova5

Gran Habano - Connecticut.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian The Dominant 13th LE2013


----------



## elco69

RP Royal Vintage in Toro......getting better, sat in humi for a month, I think it needs a few more months to mellow out. Bitter lingering taste at first light, goes away after about 10 minutes. Smooth creamy leather with hints of pepper. Stick is a bit of a fast burner, so even in toro size probably only 45min to hr.


----------



## Wente

Pretty good Smoke. Medium to Full with some Spice.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## Sprouthog

La Palina Black Label Robusto


----------



## elco69

Camacho Triple Maduro wide band....Celebrating Golden State Warriors evening up the series against Memphis


----------



## pflau

Nub Maduro. What a nice morning smoke. Nub is quite possibly my favorite Oliva cigars.


----------



## frankD

pflau said:


> Nub Maduro. What a nice morning smoke. Nub is quite possibly my favorite Oliva cigars.
> View attachment 52533


that's sayin something because i don't think there is a less thAN very good OLIVA

i myself would smoke them more often except for the price

although i have never smoked a NUB


----------



## theHammer56

New book and a new cigar. Ahhh...


----------



## Vader1974

Opus X double Robusto


----------



## droy1958

Tatuaje Capa Especial...


----------



## StogiePlacePat

I smoke a EPC New Wave Reserva Toro, and currently working on a AB Family Blend V21


----------



## droy1958

LA Gloria Cubana Churchill...


----------



## pflau

Oliva V Melanio, a fine cigar for a Clippers-Rockets game.


----------



## elco69

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## pflau

Padron 2000 Maduro. Nice smoke. I've rested this for a few months in a 69% RH zip-bag. For the money though Oliva and Fuente are better deals.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend


----------



## droy1958

CAO Black...not impressed with it. Basically, just cedar to me...then this Oliva Legends which is much better....


----------



## CSG

I was rummaging around the coolerdor and was looking in a box where I had an assortment of robusto sized samplers. I pulled out a cigar no longer made (like so many of what's in my stash) - a Montero Maduro. Apparently, these were introduced in 1995 by Davidoff and, like so many brands, disappeared. The cap looked a little wonky so I used a punch cutter. A test draw showed me it was a good call.

Folks, this was one excellent cigar with lots of flavor yet on the mild-med side. I almost always quit a cigar (I can't afford the really good stuff) about halfway or just a little more. I actually hated to quit on this one and smoked it down to just under a couple inches. I was astonished at the even burn and solid ash. Just a beautifully constructed and smoking cigar. A shame it was my only one. About 15 years old.

Sorry, I didn't think to take a picture but I should have.


----------



## steve2jenny

I am a relatively ne smoker to this world. I just finished a esteban carreras chupa cabra. This has by far been my worst stick that I have tried. Very un even burn and hard draw. Bitter taste as well. Did I just happen to get a bad one or is this a bad cigar period. I am storing it in my humidor with other cigars that I have had no issue with. Your thoughts are very much welcomed on this one.


----------



## pflau

Magna Carta, made by Oliva exclusively for Thompson Cigars. A fine cigar for an evening smoke that costs less $4 a stick. But look at that vein though.. that's probably where the cost saving comes from.


----------



## pflau

CSG said:


> I almost always quit a cigar (I can't afford the really good stuff) about halfway or just a little more. I actually hated to quit on this one and smoked it down to just under a couple inches.


That's my definition of a great cigar, the last puff at the nub is as smooth as the first puff after first lit. That's why I stick with Robusto, very few cigars longer than that I can smoke all the way down and don't feel like it's becoming a drag (pun?).


----------



## Sprouthog

Don Diego Grande


----------



## beammeup

just smokes a VR Familiar from a box from pre 1998. Its the second one I have smoked from the box. The first one was really great but the second one was better. I think its an acquired taste thing. I thing they will just keep getting better. I was so exited by it I had to join this site just to tell someone who might get it. It was like eating a salami and cheese with a chocolate cappuccino while sitting outside the paddock at the horseraces.


----------



## beammeup

Sorry I'm a new guy I just noticed the Non-Habanos


----------



## elco69

Cain F Daytona








* Update as I smoke* Overall decent stick, for the price it is great, I got just under $3 each on CBid, there is on interesting thing, about half way in it has picked up metallic taste on the tip of my tongue almost as if I quickly put a copper penny in my mouth.


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 robusto....


----------



## pflau

Padron 2000 natural. Rather bland to start but got better after the first third. Very solid ash that does not flake at all.


----------



## droy1958

Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## elas9394

Asylum 13, it sucks at the beginning, but it corrected itself after about 5 mins. Now I'm loving it.... still smoking.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Robusto (paired with an amazing portuguese spirit called Adega Velha)


----------



## Sprouthog

DE HE Lmt Lancero


----------



## theHammer56

I LOVE these! Easy to see why it was a CA #7 in 2013. I didn't buy enough!


----------



## droy1958

Kristoff Brittania Reserva...


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Anejo 46...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto


----------



## gtechva

Aging Room M356 Mezzo with a Tawny Port


----------



## elco69

How is the Aging Room line? Never had them and have considered trying them in the past.


----------



## Old Smokey

I have smoked several of the Aging Room M356 and they have always been enjoyable. I would smoke another without hesitation.


----------



## gtechva

I had a M356 while on business in Chicago that was great. This one isn't blowing my skirt up. Don't know if it's a different size or the Mexican Casserole and red wine for supper. Recently smoked a La Boheme that was good. It was very mild, reminding me of a Macanudo Cafe.


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2014


----------



## pflau

My last Padron, 2000 maduro. Very smooth and surprisingly mild. Not too much character, however, and not as good as some of the others that cost less.


----------



## BrandonHughes

Jamie Garcia Toro w/ morning coffee. Who knows what the afternoon will bring.


----------



## StogiePlacePat

An Ortega D No.12 Natural. I just love this cigar.


----------



## theHammer56

Alec Bradley La Vega Coyol Honduran Toro


----------



## droy1958

RomaCraft Cromagnon...


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno Toro


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## zoey

Saturday - DE Undercrown double corona
Sunday - la gloria cubana el jefe (thing last forever I swear)


----------



## elco69

Ramon Bueso - ROTT(based on another users recommendations), definitely needs at least a month or so in the humi


----------



## StogieNinja

elco69 said:


> Ramon Bueso - ROTT(based on another users recommendations), definitely needs at least a month or so in the humi


Which one? (Genesis, Habano, or Odyssey?)


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Which one? (Genesis, Habano, or Odyssey?)


Genesis the Project


----------



## StogieNinja

elco69 said:


> Genesis the Project


Ah. Yeah, it's actually an excellent smoke for the price, but it does need like six months of downtime.


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ah. Yeah, it's actually an excellent smoke for the price, but it does need like six months of downtime.


Yeah based on the amount of slightly fresh chemically taste I am guessing the same. My generally rule is to let all new sticks rest for 6 months, just deviated based on what other have said. I am about done with the first third, is getting better, can tell with rest it will be a decent stick. can't complain too much scored the whole box for $50


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 ...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian 85th Anniversary Limited Edition 2011


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica


----------



## Wente

AJ Fernandez New World - Not a bad smoke...


----------



## droy1958

Fuente lonsdale...


----------



## elco69

L'Atelier Selection Speciale


----------



## lostmedic

I smoked a Gurhka shaggy today

My only issue was the wrapper started to unravel on the foot up to about an inch then it stopped has anyone else have this issue. RH was 65 and it was in my humidor for storage. Temp was 68. Outside temp was 60 today's minor wind.


----------



## Shemp75

lostmedic said:


> I smoked a Gurhka shaggy today
> 
> My only issue was the wrapper started to unravel on the foot up to about an inch then it stopped has anyone else have this issue. RH was 65 and it was in my humidor for storage. Temp was 68. Outside temp was 60 today's minor wind.


it was a shaggy. shaggys always have a wonky burn


----------



## droy1958

Punch Rare Corojo...


----------



## elco69

MoW Ruination ROTT - Definitely needs resting time 6months at least probable 1 year to be better, just based on past experiences with cigars that have that level of chemically taste to it. About 15 minutes in, I cut the first half off and just smoked the last half. The last third has really become nice and time will only improve this. If you get one of these bad boys, let them rest.


----------



## Sprouthog

Warped Flor Del Valle Gran Valle


----------



## gtechva

Just smoked my first DE Acid C-Note. Kinda like a snack before bed. Right enjoyable.


----------



## StogiePlacePat

Southern Classic Cigars Coabey.


----------



## Miko

Jericho Hill .44s


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian XO Notturno Tubos


----------



## ProbateGeek

Lunch -


----------



## droy1958

AF 858 Maddie....


----------



## StogiePlacePat

Davidoff Primeros, Dominican Maduro. These are great little 15 min smokes.


----------



## pflau

Oliva Connecticut Reserve. A fine smoke but too mild for my taste. I think I am definitely developing a preference for Maduro.


----------



## Miko

Black Label Trading Royalty Robusto.


----------



## theHammer56




----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Compañero Limited Edition 2009


----------



## CSG

Another ancient Cusano M1 robusto. I like these so much for the price (mild, reasonably good burn) that I just picked up another bundle from JR for $38.


----------



## Dbruckn

Working on a Don Pepin black


----------



## gtechva

I won this bad boy from @MDSPHOTO last year


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## pflau

Oliva V Melanio, after a day of cookout.


----------



## Isonj

Ribs are in the smoker, cup of coffee and sitting on the patio enjoying an anjeo #50 ...


----------



## smokinsound

Just sat out on the front porch and enjoyed a Drew Estate Undercrown this morning. Never had a bad one!


----------



## CSG

Another one of my 14-15 year old 5 Vegas robustos, now called the Classic. I bought some of the new ones recently and hope they measure up. What a great inexpensive cigar. Lovely ash and burn with a medium quality smoke.

Edited to add that by "medium" I mean strength. The *quality* of the smoke is excellent.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## rob3827

Just smoked my first nub maduro last night. Very good smoke. Great with some Jim beam


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian 25th Anniversary Edition 2012


----------



## droy1958

My Uzi Weighs a Ton...


----------



## gtechva

Garo Double Habano Robusto while outside planting some seeds


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 64 Imperial Maduro


----------



## elco69

Just spent the last few days in Vegas, here are the sticks that I had
Friday Night - Padron 4000 and Master Blend 3




















Saturday CAO Columbia and AF Double Chateau Maduro














Sunday - CAO Italia


----------



## droy1958

Legado de Pepin...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Classic No. 2 in "V-cut".


----------



## ProbateGeek

Still REALLY liking these:


----------



## droy1958

L'Atelier Trocadero robusto...


----------



## elco69

Nica Libre 1990 Churchill sized.....from a AJ Fernandez bundle that i picked up from another member here. Says it has some age to it, and it does, has no sickly ammonia taste to it or anything. Smooth smoke, no harshness, strong tobacco flavor in the first third, start to die down and pickup a milky chocolate taste on the retrohale, very nice.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## droy1958

Drew Estate Nica Rustica...


----------



## Sprouthog

AJF New World Toro


----------



## Geobain

Been a while, guys. Wife took exception to my cigars for some reason, so haven't smoked in a while. But enjoying one tonight with a nightcap.


----------



## elco69

Ave Maria Immaculate.....first time having an Ave Maria, one of many that I got from another member. Very nice, solid $6 stick. I must say the label is pertty


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend


----------



## elco69

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender with about 2 years or more of age on it. Thank you Nathan for this beautifully smooth smoke. I had the Ave Maria about 30 minutes before and although it was good, it was just not satisfying.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pflau

Zino Platinum Z Class Robusto while watching Game of Thrones. Very nutty and absolutely delicious. Second only to a Winston Churchill I smoked before.


----------



## lostmedic

Drew Estate MUWAT KFC in Fat Molly. Gotta love the smoked wood flavor!!:clap2:


----------



## Miko

Las Calaveras LC 550 2014


----------



## elco69

Tatuaje, unsure of which one, it was part of a Cigar Bomb that I received with no band......TY again Nathan!


----------



## droy1958

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> San Cristobal Revelation Legend


What do you think of the SC? I've got one stashed away to try someday...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

droy1958 said:


> What do you think of the SC? I've got one stashed away to try someday...


Great shape and construction. Burn very well. Not complexity but good evolution. I recommend. I've bought one box in October 2014 and still have some sticks. Couples of week I ordered other 24 cigars box and a friend of mine brought them to me last week.


----------



## droy1958

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Great shape and construction. Burn very well. Not complexity but good evolution. I recommend. I've bought one box in October 2014 and still have some sticks. Couples of week I ordered other 24 cigars box and a friend of mine brought them to me last week.


Thank you! The one I have is the big 64 ring gauge Leviathan...


----------



## pflau

Hemingway Best Seller Maduro. As good as any Maduro I ever tried. Great for a quick smoke after work on a Friday evening.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Dona Flor Série 500 (limited edition from 2000. That's a great old brazilian tobacco)


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Nub Habano 358


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Nub Habano 358


How is the Nub Habano? Actually how is the Nub line in general? I have never had one before.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> How is the Nub Habano? Actually how is the Nub line in general? I have never had one before.


Henry, this is my first Nub. Medium to full body. A lot of smoke. It's an weight cigar. Burn slowly. Great evolution on more than one hour of pleasure. You must try it.


----------



## elco69

Thanks Daniel!


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Alec Bradley Black Market. 1st one, not too shabby.


----------



## Spooky

A red dot in one hand and a café con leche in the other. Both are perfect for sitting on the porch at midnight.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

A Monte Pascoal Petit Robusto while cleaning up some bloomed sticks. Very enjoyable job!


----------



## droy1958

Ashton VSG Eclipse. Been saving this for a special occasion. Well getting through the month of May without drowning classifies as a special occasion around here right now.....


----------



## gtechva

A Tatuaje Pudgy Monster Drac from @Trackmyer 's August '14 birthday contest


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2014


----------



## elco69

Yesterday was Man O War on the golf course, and the way I was hitting, I was about to go to war with my clubs.


----------



## elco69

Eastern Standard Churchill - Very smooth, good smoke output, razor sharp burn, bit tough on the draw though. Dare I say, kinda Cubanesque. About a $11 stick it would be worth every penny if the draw was better.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos. Excellent cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2014 Toro


----------



## gtechva

Clip the foot or just light it?


----------



## pflau

Chateau Fuente Maduro. First one right out of the box. Smooth and sweet. No resting needed!


----------



## NormH3

Was in the mood for a smoke last evening, but Mother Nature had other ideas.


----------



## Miko

Caldwell - The King is Dead Heater


----------



## droy1958

Kristoff...


----------



## elco69

L'Atelier Surrogate...only 45 min to enjoy and relax.


----------



## pflau

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro. Do I have a thing for Fuente Maduros? Yes I do!


----------



## StogiePlacePat

Flyinglow said:


> I had my first Anejo today, and wow. Back to the B&M tomorrow for a couple boxes of these.


That is a fantastic smoke! You are luckyou you found a B&M with them in stock. Normally the shops that get them in stock in my area sell them out as soon as they hit the shelves.

Anyways so far today I'm smoking a cigar rolled for a friends wedding. Pretty good cigar so far.


----------



## elco69

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 robusto...


----------



## rebus20

Romeo Y Juliete 1875..... Delicious.....


----------



## Sprouthog

CAO Cameroon Robusto


----------



## pflau

Oliva G. Perfect burn. Amazingly solid ash. Good as always. For some reason I prefer the Cameroon G over the box pressed Maduro even though I'm a Maduro guy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Fonseca CXX Anni Corona


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT KFC Fat Molly...


----------



## elco69

Starting the morning off early with a Kristoff Intensivo - Gallerones Series. This was a cigar a noobie sent me as part of a Noobie/FTP trade...Thank you Paige for this very nice stick.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

A hand made "torcedor" (roller in spanish) "puro" from Peru. Gift from a friend has bought in Lima July'14. Enjoyable smoke cigar.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## droy1958

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Broadleaf. Not a bad tasting cigar, but this one has a bit of a tighter draw than I prefer...


----------



## rebus20

CAO La Traviata


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2006 Opus X no 5. Pretty good but these have a lot more ligero than I like.


----------



## elco69

RP Vintage 1990, from a seconds bundle....They have rested for about 6 months now, I purchased a 5 pack of the regular production and same vitola of the Vintage 1990, at the same time, for comparison. Other than a slight construction issue towards the cap, smell, taste, burn are identical to the regulars at a 1/4 of the price. The slight construction issue is the wrapper is slightly rolled up, but only about 1 inch long and as think as a human hair, I had to seriously look to even notice it.


----------



## SDR88

A can of Copenhagen :dunno:


----------



## elco69

Ok, I had just decided to light up another stick, weather is too nice to go back inside, besides and brief gust of win knocked my cigar off and it went rolling into the dirt, where my dogs do their business, definitely not putting my lips back on that...lol

*Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark #77* - OMG! This only has 1 month rest on it, and I already think this is my #1 , can't wait till I wake up the box, that I just got, in about a year or so. Initial light was a perfect draw, very smooth and it had a toasted marshmallow taste on the retrohale and a nice creamy leather on the intake. The smoke aroma, I wish I could capture and make scented candles out of and place them around my house.


----------



## seven20sticks

Visited the local B&M when visiting our stores in Lafayette, LA and the owner there has a house cigar made for him by Quesada. He calls it the Flor de Gerard. I was on the hunt for some $3-$5 cigars as it seems everything i've bought for the past year is $8-$15. 

Smoked the Flor de Gerard Rothschild and it was solid. Nothing crazy about it, but it was a solid smoke for a $4 smoke. Would do it again.


----------



## Geobain

I am really enjoying just having the freedom to smoke tonight.


----------



## Geobain

NA
.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Petit Robusto (NOV'13) is a good idea after a light lunch. Tonight we'll get more.


----------



## StogieNinja

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano, during (and after) the lawn. Got a new favorite yard gar! I had decent expectations due to my enjoyment of the original Genesis, and it surpassed them! This is better than the original, after only a little rest. Can't wait to see what a few months do!


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano, during (and after) the lawn. Got a new favorite yard gar! I had decent expectations due to my enjoyment of the original Genesis, and it surpassed them! This is better than the original, after only a little rest. Can't wait to see what a few months do!


I got a box of the Genesis the project about a month ago..how long do suggest I let them rest for?


----------



## StogieNinja

elco69 said:


> I got a box of the Genesis the project about a month ago..how long do suggest I let them rest for?


Personally I like them with at least a few months. I've got a few with a year or two that are really hitting a stride, but given my shift away from maduros, I won't be buying any more of the regular Genesis, it'll be the habano from now on!


----------



## Sprouthog

Headley Grange Drumstick


----------



## SPHINX06

The Sindicator accompanied with Glenlivet12


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Don Carlos Presidente a really nice cigar more then one hour and half of pleasure. Paired with a cup of no sugar camomile tea.


----------



## gtechva

SPHINX06 said:


> View attachment 52668
> 
> 
> The Sindicator accompanied with Glenlivet12


Nice cave


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Belicoso


----------



## rebus20

Rocky Patel A10


----------



## Sprouthog

Surrogates Tramp Stamp


----------



## SPHINX06

Thanks this is the lounge area


----------



## elco69

enjoying a Viaje Candy Cane in my backyard lounge area.


----------



## droy1958

L'Ateliar Trocadero...


----------



## SDR88

Latitude Zero Experimental robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

First home roll, PA Oscuro wrapper, Dom binder, Dom ligero, Dom Corojo 98 seco, Dom Corojo 98 viso.


----------



## StogiePlacePat

Starting off the morning with a DE Naturals Dirt.


----------



## Miko

Liga Privada #9 robusto


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nicaragua Antano belicoso...


----------



## elco69

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project...first impression was meh, but it was ROTT, I let it rest about 5 weeks, much better, but next one will not be for at least 4-5 more months, it is still a little rough, but good flavors.


----------



## droy1958

RomaCraft CroMagnon Cranium...


----------



## SPHINX06

San Lotano oval


----------



## Geobain




----------



## droy1958

L'Ateliar Trocadero and Double Chateau Sungrown...


----------



## elco69

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau


----------



## p2min01

seven20sticks said:


> Visited the local B&M when visiting our stores in Lafayette, LA and the owner there has a house cigar made for him by Quesada. He calls it the Flor de Gerard. I was on the hunt for some $3-$5 cigars as it seems everything i've bought for the past year is $8-$15.
> 
> Smoked the Flor de Gerard Rothschild and it was solid. Nothing crazy about it, but it was a solid smoke for a $4 smoke. Would do it again.


What B&B was that? I'm in your neck in your neck of the woods from time to time and I would like to give the Flor de Gerard at try.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## theHammer56

Toraño Exodus 1959 double perfecto and a Woodford Reserve - celebration of a fourth grandchild on the way.


----------



## droy1958

My Father CT...


----------



## elco69

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro


----------



## Tgs679

2007 Cabaiguan Corona Extra


----------



## elco69

est. 1844 with 2 months rest, definitely needs a few more months.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## droy1958

Fuente Maddy lonsdale...


----------



## Isonj

Sitting on the lounge enjoying padron 400


----------



## droy1958

Savenilli Dos Campeones Corojo...


----------



## theHammer56

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro Cameroon Robusto


----------



## gtechva

Southern Draw Quick Draw Pennsylvania


----------



## quazy50

Java By Drew Estate


----------



## steve2jenny

I just had an East India Co cigar classic. Had one about three weeks ago and still had one in my humidor. Same result, terrible cigar. Had them sitting about 50 days. Thought the first one might have been a fluke if you will. Second one just as bad. Not even worth a picture to post.


----------



## gtechva

Stopped mowing to get some water. When I came by the tobacco cabinet, this little guy says he wants to go outside and ride the mower with me.



I told him "You'll get real hot if I take you out." :wink: He seems fine with that. It has been almost three months since he was out. "OK" Bless his heart, he didn't make it back in the house.


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown and some babyback ribs...


----------



## muzzy1961

Just came off the golf course. Enjoying a cold adult beverage and a Nub Maduro.


----------



## droy1958

L'Ateliar Trocadero...


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gurkha Beauty gordo


----------



## Sprouthog

LAdC MA Belicoso


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Isonj

Since I couldn't jog this morning, I am sitting in the garage enjoying a Padron 64 and a cup of coffee listening to the rain. Dang, this beats jogging.


----------



## quazy50

Tatuaje Tattoo.






Zubaz and a book. Good morning.


----------



## droy1958

AF 898 Maddy in 80 degree temps and 117 humidity...


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## SticknGrind

Nub Cameroon, I little too foggy and cool outside to enjoy a full length cigar.


----------



## Miko

Flor de Selva Robusto


----------



## rebus20

Crowned head


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Macanudo Maduro. What a disappointment. This is the first time I've smoked a cigar that started good and got WORSE as I smoked down. Meh.


----------



## StogieNinja

First go at @JonHuber's Las Calaveras 2015. Rumors are true, it's fantastic! Needs a little rest, but this is already a great smoke. Not to be compared with last years, they're entirely different animals.


----------



## Doc Rock

As it looked like rain this afternoon, I pulled a CAO Vision Epiphany from the humi. I have gone through probably 5 boxes over the years and still have more boxes stashed away. Never paid more than $120 for a box - more often, less than $110. At a price point of less than $6 a stick, this is a very worthwhile buy. Copious smoke, even burn (if you don't hurry it) and very smooth finish. Stays consistent from beginning to end. Packaging hype aside (yes, the humis do make nice gifts and useful places for storing small stuff like USB cables and chargers), this is a fine cigar.


----------



## seven20sticks

p2min01 said:


> What B&B was that? I'm in your neck in your neck of the woods from time to time and I would like to give the Flor de Gerard at try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It's called The Piper's Haven. Located at 2480 W Congress St, Lafayette, LA 70506. Owner there is Rene. Very friendly and helpful. Enjoy!


----------



## quazy50

Natural By Drew Estate Jucy Lucy. Wanted to try it. I love Jucy Lucy burgers. Doesn't taste like that but I like the cigar too.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Caldwell Collecton Eastern Standard Euro Express, with a taste (or two) of Redbreast 12-year Cask Strength. 
Yum.


----------



## elco69

Casa Miranda Chapter One in Robusto


----------



## droy1958

KFC Delfinas.....


----------



## steve2jenny

A J Fernandez New World Brute. Had it in the humidor for about 50 days resting. Will definitely pick up some more here in Houston. I have one for my son still but may just smoke that one as well, lol.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Viva Republica Propaganda - Disinformation 4 x 54:









Silly name - tasty smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Black Crown Torpedo


----------



## elco69

L'Atelier Lat 52, 

I normally don't smoke this late (11:30pm PST), but I let the dogs out for there last break before bed and 1 of my dogs got skunked and then ran into the house and started to rub herself all over the carpet and the couch. House stinks, got all the windows open, washed her down and sprayed down the carpet. I live in a suburban area in the San Francisco area, so leaving my windows open over night is not an option. So here I am outside while all the house semi clears out of the smell. This is a moment that I wished I didn't sell my Acid cigars, one of those strong scented cigars would work perfect right now.


----------



## CraigT78

steve2jenny said:


> A J Fernandez New World Brute. Had it in the humidor for about 50 days resting. Will definitely pick up some more here in Houston. I have one for my son still but may just smoke that one as well, lol.


Currently one of my favorites! My local B&M is out of stock, and I keep missing the 5-packs on cbid. Might have to just buy a box! I am looking forward to trying the latest release from this line, the New World Connecticut.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> L'Atelier Lat 52,
> 
> I normally don't smoke this late (11:30pm PST), but I let the dogs out for there last break before bed and 1 of my dogs got skunked and then ran into the house and started to rub herself all over the carpet and the couch. House stinks, got all the windows open, washed her down and sprayed down the carpet. I live in a suburban area in the San Francisco area, so leaving my windows open over night is not an option. So here I am outside while all the house semi clears out of the smell. This is a moment that I wished I didn't sell my Acid cigars, one of those strong scented cigars would work perfect right now.


Dude! That sucks. How was the cigar?


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> Dude! That sucks. How was the cigar?


So far so good. I am about half way through. When done, I am running to the store to get a bunch of wall plugins and arm n hammer carpet freshener. I am soo tired and I am going to be up for a couple more hours....ugh...It sucks even more because I am meeting a client at 9am PST for a large project.


----------



## quazy50

Natural Elixir.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Another Misinformation for lunch today - still a tasty smoke.
What's up with the photos? My last one got rotated 90° counterclockwise (wasn't like that on my phone), and quazy's even further.


----------



## quazy50

Yeah, my photo is a complete 180...


----------



## lostmedic

RyJ reserva real good as always


----------



## Isonj




----------



## ProbateGeek

First time smoking a Perez-Carrillo La Historia, this one being an E-III: 6 7/8 x 54.









Impressive thus far - more than I can say about the odd rotation of the photo. Again.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> So far so good. I am about half way through. When done, I am running to the store to get a bunch of wall plugins and arm n hammer carpet freshener. I am soo tired and I am going to be up for a couple more hours....ugh...It sucks even more because I am meeting a client at 9am PST for a large project.


There are many commercial products available to remove the odor, but if it's late at night when the pet stores have closed, you can use a home remedy consisting of 1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide, ¼ cup baking soda and 1 teaspoon liquid soap. The soap breaks up the oils in the skunk spray and allows the other ingredients to do their work. The solution should be rinsed off with water. Do not get the solution in an animal's eyes or mouth - use a sponge to apply it around the face. Luck....


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> There are many commercial products available to remove the odor, but if it's late at night when the pet stores have closed, you can use a home remedy consisting of 1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide, ¼ cup baking soda and 1 teaspoon liquid soap. The soap breaks up the oils in the skunk spray and allows the other ingredients to do their work. The solution should be rinsed off with water. Do not get the solution in an animal's eyes or mouth - use a sponge to apply it around the face. Luck....


Thanks, that is usually the formula that I follow, but most of the time I can stop her before getting back into the house and she stays outside and gets a bath there, but this time my puppy started going after the skunk and my other dog got back inside and rubbed herself all over the area rug and couch. Most of the smell is gone now.


----------



## rebus20

CAO MX2


----------



## CraigT78

RP Decade while doing the lawn work and now a 1875 RyJ Gran Toro while I surf the forums!


----------



## Cigar Guru

Why? What's wrong with habanos? Hahaha just kiddin fellas.


----------



## steve2jenny




----------



## droy1958

La Aurora CT belicoso...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

steve2jenny said:


> View attachment 52773


Hell yeah! Those are delicious connecticuts. Such a unique taste.

I smoked an Oliva O robusto today, the 94 rated one. It was pretty spicy, the subtle baking cocoa, cedar, and woody notes were seemingly drowned out by it. Unfortunately it was really windy, so it was hard to keep it lit. I may get another one to try again at a later time. Certainly the Oliva I've most enjoyed so far. The more I smoke, the more I find that I like light connies and darker maduro and oscuros, and not so much the in between stuff. I keep running into a lot of flavor profiles there that don't tickle my fancy.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Hell yeah!  Those are delicious connecticuts. Such a unique taste.
> 
> I smoked an Oliva O robusto today, the 94 rated one. It was pretty spicy, the subtle baking cocoa, cedar, and woody notes were seemingly drowned out by it. Unfortunately it was really windy, so it was hard to keep it lit. I may get another one to try again at a later time. Certainly the Oliva I've most enjoyed so far. The more I smoke, the more I find that I like light connies and darker maduro and oscuros, and not so much the in between stuff. I keep running into a lot of flavor profiles there that don't tickle my fancy.


Try Oliva's Master Blend 3 if you get a chance. With some rest, they are really delicious.....


----------



## Doc Rock

Absolutely beautiful day - around 80, bright sunshine, low humidity. On the deck with the dear wife watching deer munch on our mulberries. Hers: Padron 1964 Anniversary Exquisito; mine: DC Julius Caeser Toro. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## rebus20

Italia


----------



## steve2jenny

Quote Originally Posted by steve2jenny View Post
Click image for larger version. 

Name:	image.jpg 
Views:	1 
Size:	140.2 KB 
ID:	91802
Hell yeah! Those are delicious connecticuts. Such a unique taste.

I smoked an Oliva O robusto today, the 94 rated one. It was pretty spicy, the subtle baking cocoa, cedar, and woody notes were seemingly drowned out by it. Unfortunately it was really windy, so it was hard to keep it lit. I may get another one to try again at a later time. Certainly the Oliva I've most enjoyed so far. The more I smoke, the more I find that I like light connies and darker maduro and oscuros, and not so much the in between stuff. I keep running into a lot of flavor profiles there that don't tickle my fancy.


That was the first one I had. Have a few more in the humidor that have been in there for a couple of months so I decided to try one out. Not a bad smoke &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE Jucy Lucy. Quick morning smoke with a Caramel Macchiato.


----------



## droy1958

A big old La Unica Presidente while working in the yard....


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE Elixir. Have a few friends over, partaking as well. Paired with a vanilla java porter.


----------



## CraigT78

La Herencia Cubana CORE & Ave Maria Knights Templar


----------



## elco69

RP 1992 Toro


----------



## Isonj

It's 7:30 am and no one is up. So I am enjoying my Father's Day smoke with the whistling birds and my padron #9


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Exquisitos Maduro....


----------



## droy1958

Going to step outside and see if I can finish this "little" 9" Don Pepin Garcia blue.....


----------



## Packerjh

Happy Fathers Day fellas...decided to break into the good beer and smokes tonight...

Lost City Robusto and Chimay Grand a Reserve


----------



## ProbateGeek

And you, Jason. 
Gentleman Jack and my first Behike:


----------



## droy1958

Maduro Fuente Lonsdale...
Had another of the same. These are hitting the spot tonight....


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Carolus Rex

My wife's company had an event the other night and one of the attractions was a guy rolling hand mades. So I picked up up a couple and tonight decided to burn one. Pretty good smoke, lots of spice, with a hint of vanilla and a pepper finish.


----------



## Wildone

Black Tubo & Ice Coffee......


----------



## StogiePlacePat

I've been smoking a Illusione Gigante. Such a great smoke.


----------



## elco69

An AVO Domaine, that I accidentally stepped on when a small gust of wind blew it off my table. Still a great smoke, just wonky on the burn, but the is my fault due to my size 13 feet....lol


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Alec Bradley American Sun-Grown. It started with notes of sugary dates, kind of like when you get those sugary raisins in raisin bran. Second third, evolving into.... sugary dates. Now I'm picking up subtle notes of sugary dates accompanied by sugary dates. Needless to say, maybe not as complex as I was hoping for, but certainly very consistent! The flavor works really well for me somehow, despite my general dislike for overtly sweet sticks.

My feet are size 11 (I think lady sizes are one larger than men, so like size 10?) Not easy to find good shoes, but still pretty small for my height!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Alec Bradley American Sun-Grown. It started with notes of sugary dates, kind of like when you get those sugary raisins in raisin bran. Second third, evolving into.... sugary dates. Now I'm picking up subtle notes of sugary dates accompanied by sugary dates. Needless to say, maybe not as complex as I was hoping for, but certainly very consistent! The flavor works really well for me somehow, despite my general dislike for overtly sweet sticks.
> 
> My feet are size 11 (I think lady sizes are one larger than men, so like size 10?) Not easy to find good shoes, but still pretty small for my height!


So are you saying it tasted like sugary dates? oke:
:smile: :smile:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

If your emote is jabbing me with a stick, can it at least be a tobacco stick instead of a tree stick?
Oh wait, you already sent me some of those in the mail!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Oh wait, you already sent me some of those in the mail!


Nice!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> If your emote is jabbing me with a stick, can it at least be a tobacco stick instead of a tree stick?
> Oh wait, you already sent me some of those in the mail!


:wink:


----------



## elco69

I just tried a AJ Fernandez Fallen Angel and I could not finish it. No joke, no exaggeration, the retrohale was like stale cat urine, you know that smell when you go into someone's house that has 20 million cats and they don't cleanup after them. It has been resting awhile, so its not that young taste, it literally like I put my nose in old cat litter, that is the only way I could describe it. I tried to clear my palate with water, no difference, tried my espresso and it only amplified it. I got through the first third, hoping it would change, nope. I then cut it down to the last third and after a few draws I said F**k it. You could give me the stick for free and give me $5 and I will still tell you to keep it and the money. On the positive side, it burned razor sharp and it looked nice.

No offense to those who like it, but that was pretty bad. There has only been one other time that I have pitched a cigar. I have another one that I got from another member and I am afraid to try that one, maybe I will bury it and find it a year later and hopefully that will improve it.


----------



## droy1958

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Belicoso. These are like a velvet coated mule kick....


----------



## quazy50

Tonight third time is a charm apparently.

Took the dog for a walk and decided to light up a gurhka beauty XL. A few blocks in I look at it and barely notice a little green spec. I think crap mold. I put it out and finished the walk. Come home pull out the stash and inspect the rest. Sure enough most of the Gurkhas have either a few green dots or a couple had large splotches of green. Do some googling and compare to others... Determined it was mold. Called CI. They are sending a shipping label and giving me a full refund.

So I inspect the rest and all look fine. pull out a CAO Italiano bought from the local B and M. Thought I'd give it a try because the owner recommended it. Grab cutter and look at the end... Major cracks. Wrapper seems to be oily and smooth so it wasn't tried out. 








Tried smoking anyway... Could barely get any smoke out. Damn

So now I'm sitting on the deck half sulking but still enjoying the Natural by DE Dirty Torpedo.









I'm a fan of this natural line.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Tonight third time is a charm apparently.
> 
> Took the dog for a walk and decided to light up a gurhka beauty XL. A few blocks in I look at it and barely notice a little green spec. I think crap mold. I put it out and finished the walk. Come home pull out the stash and inspect the rest. Sure enough most of the Gurkhas have either a few green dots or a couple had large splotches of green. Do some googling and compare to others... Determined it was mold. Called CI. They are sending a shipping label and giving me a full refund.
> 
> So I inspect the rest and all look fine. pull out a CAO Italiano bought from the local B and M. Thought I'd give it a try because the owner recommended it. Grab cutter and look at the end... Major cracks. Wrapper seems to be oily and smooth so it wasn't tried out.
> 
> Tried smoking anyway... Could barely get any smoke out. Damn
> 
> So now I'm sitting on the deck half sulking but still enjoying the Natural by DE Dirty Torpedo.
> 
> I'm a fan of this natural line.


What RH are you keeping your sticks at? The mold and the blown up CAO, sound and look are both signs of high RH issues.

I haven't had the Natural yet. Is it infused like most of the other DE cigars or is it just a regular cigar that I can put in with the rest in my humi?


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> What RH are you keeping your sticks at? The mold and the blown up CAO, sound and look are both signs of high RH issues.
> 
> I haven't had the Natural yet. Is it infused like most of the other DE cigars or is it just a regular cigar that I can put in with the rest in my humi?


It's been steady at 68%. The other smokes I have in there have no wrapper issues or any defects that I can see. I'll be keeping an eye on them though. Can't wait for my whynter unit. I ordered a pound of the 65% beads.

The Naturals are not infused but are apparently blended with exotic tobaccos fr 12 different countries and apparently with tobacco used for pipe tobacco. I keep them in a separate small tupperdor. They are potent that's for sure but don't have that infused taste. They are sweet and some of the caps may have some sort of sweetness added because they taste sugary just sitting in your mouth. DE says they are not infused thought. Either way I enjoy them. The tupperdor has bee rock solid at 72% because I have a 72% boveda pack in there.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Limited Edition 2013 The Dominant 13th and a creamy Cappuccino


----------



## droy1958

A Cohiba red dot that came in a sampler around eight months ago. Not bad if it was a four or five dollar cigar...


----------



## Sprouthog

Ave Maria Toro


----------



## elco69

Ave Maria Immaculate Belicoso - not bad, very mild to me, perfect burn


----------



## pflau

Aging Room. It took two days resting outside of the humidor to get it to burn properly. I am starting to think in this warm weather 69% RH is too high. Not my favorite smoke but just want a break from my typical AF and Oliva.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> My feet are size 11 (I think lady sizes are one larger than men, so like size 10?) Not easy to find good shoes, but still pretty small for my height!


What exactly is your height?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

pflau said:


> What exactly is your height?


6'3''. It's also in my introduction post :fear:


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> 6'3''. It's also in my introduction post :fear:


Small feet for 6'3", that height would give me a complex issue, nah! I am one of the shortest on my dad's side at 6'1"


----------



## Nova5

Rp royal vintage


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Arturo Fuente Hemingway. I walked into the Board of Trade in Chicago, surely enough they had a cigar shop in the lobby! I smoked it next to the river as I waited for my train.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52827
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway. I walked into the Board of Trade in Chicago, surely enough they had a cigar shop in the lobby! I smoked it next to the river as I waited for my train.


Was that decent price point in that area just wondering because I'm going to be there next month for a few days. And wanting to buy cigars


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It was only like 5 something a stick. But I didn't enjoy this one, there was something wrong. It was like a totally different cigar than the first one I had, night and day difference. I can't possibly imagine what the determining factors there were.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It was only like 5 something a stick. But I didn't enjoy this one, there was something wrong. It was like a totally different cigar than the first one I had, night and day difference. I can't possibly imagine what the determining factors there were.


I think many factors come into play, like how long have they had it, what RH etc. As a general rule, when I smoke cigars fresh from a B&M I take it with a grain of salt because they are usually kept at a higher RH. To me, especially AF, don't taste very good at high RH, better at 63%-66%. I have only smoked a few AF's fresh from a B&M and I don't care for them at all. However I will buy some and put them away for a couple of weeks and let come down and those i will smoke all day long. :smile:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It was totally different, I thought I was smoking a poorly constructed short filler cigar. I could taste nuances of NOTHING. I got just burning crap in my mouth. It didn't smell like the first one I tried, it didn't burn like the first one, it tasted NOTHING like it. *cough* counterfeit. *clears throat*


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Sungrown Cuban Belicoso...


----------



## quazy50

CAO MX2. It was ok


----------



## gtechva

High Primings


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Maddy lonsdale...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Illusione -mj12-, a solid standby stick.


----------



## Nova5

What you are drinking/eating at the same time will affect flavor.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Nova5 said:


> What you are drinking/eating at the same time will affect flavor.


Is that in reference to my post? Because I hadn't eaten since 4am, and I smoked the stick around 10am. This stick burned differently, it didn't even taste like much of anything. It was disgusting, it had zero complexity, no flavors other than burning. I've had plenty of the same stick and the variance based on what I ate or drink is negligible compared to this. I am pretty convinced it was a counterfeit, it was the worst thing I've ever burned, whereas actual AF Hemingways are in my top 3 favorite sticks.


----------



## Nova5

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Is that in reference to my post? Because I hadn't eaten since 4am, and I smoked the stick around 10am. This stick burned differently, it didn't even taste like much of anything. It was disgusting, it had zero complexity, no flavors other than burning. I've had plenty of the same stick and the variance based on what I ate or drink is negligible compared to this. I am pretty convinced it was a counterfeit, it was the worst thing I've ever burned, whereas actual AF Hemingways are in my top 3 favorite sticks.


Yes it was. Did you eat/drink with your first smoke of that line? If so the lack of those flavors left on your tounge could be the cause.


----------



## lostmedic

So just found out that I can sit outside my apartment and still have wifi and that smoking in parking lot is allowed sooooo..,...








I'm smoking a drew estate nica rustica and reading the puff :mrgreen:


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It was totally different, I thought I was smoking a poorly constructed short filler cigar. I could taste nuances of NOTHING. I got just burning crap in my mouth. It didn't smell like the first one I tried, it didn't burn like the first one, it tasted NOTHING like it. *cough* counterfeit. *clears throat*


Sorry about your bad experience. Since the Hemingway is currently (unless I get real rich) my favorite cigar, I decided to take one out of the box to reassure myself. What can I tell you except that you probably got a dud that had probably gone through something it should not had gone through. Hemingway is bar none the most consistent cigar I ever had. Even on a bad day when my taste bud isn't very sensitive either because I had a heavy meal or had smoked too much, the smoke is decent. But on a good day it is heavenly.

Also, $5 is a little cheap for a Hemingway from a BM. So I don't know. The one I just whipped out of the box is giving me a perfect burn, syrupy taste, and rock solid ash. Can't ask for anything more!


----------



## lostmedic

pflau said:


> Sorry about your bad experience. Since the Hemingway is currently (unless I get real rich) my favorite cigar, I decided to take one out of the box to reassure myself. What can I tell you except that you probably got a dud that had probably gone through something it should not had gone through. Hemingway is bar none the most consistent cigar I ever had. Even on a bad day when my taste bud isn't very sensitive either because I had a heavy meal or had smoked too much, the smoke is decent. But on a good day it is heavenly.
> 
> Also, $5 is a little cheap for a Hemingway from a BM. So I don't know. The one I just whipped out of the box is giving me a perfect burn, syrupy taste, and rock solid ash. Can't ask for anything more!


You are making me giddy my Hemingway short stories are coming tomorrow. Start the drooling process


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> You are making me giddy my Hemingway short stories are coming tomorrow. Start the drooling process


I drool when I ~think~ about Hemingways.
I have one "best seller" size in my humi, but tbh, despite the short story being so incredibly good, I doubt I am going to be able to nub it like I have previous ones due to how much of a buzz I got off of the smaller sized one. hehe



Nova5 said:


> Yes it was. Did you eat/drink with your first smoke of that line? If so the lack of those flavors left on your tounge could be the cause.


No, I didn't eat or drink anywhere near either time. And again, the discrepancy was so huge that it was like smoking a black & mild instead of an Arturo Fuente, not the usual variation I get from having consumed a food or drink item. It was total crap, I'm just saying.


----------



## SDR88

Chillin moose


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yet another Illusione today, this time a Fume D'Amour Clementes (Toro). Really, REALLY good - much better than the few of the petite coronas I've tried. Perhaps my next box purchase.


----------



## Nova5




----------



## steve2jenny

Just sitting down outside to enjoy one for today. Had one of these before but it was just after the sample pack was recieved. Being new and all, thought it would be good off the truck. Now it has been resting about 2 months so it should be a better experience.


----------



## elco69

steve2jenny said:


> Just sitting down outside to enjoy one for today. Had one of these before but it was just after the sample pack was recieved. Being new and all, thought it would be good off the truck. Now it has been resting about 2 months so it should be a better experience.


How did the Gurkha Beauty go? I have been curious about these.


----------



## steve2jenny

This one was a lot better. More then likely because it had been resting for a while, about 2 months. I still have 3 left. It was mild the whole way through except for the end, but not sure if it was because it was getting warm at the finish. A little cream to start also. To me it had I guess what most would say an earthy taste like hay throughout as well. But to sit and relax without an over powering cigar it was enjoyable.


----------



## elco69

Thanks! I may try the Black Beauty's as mild cigars just don't do it for me. I feel like I have to fire another one up just to be satisfied.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> Thanks! I may try the Black Beauty's


ray:


----------



## steve2jenny

It was good like I said but I am in the same "smoke ring as you" I felt a little lacking after it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

steve2jenny said:


> It was good like I said but I am in the same "smoke ring as you" I felt a little lacking after it.


----------



## Doc Rock

Ashton VSG Spellbound. Aged for at least 5 years. I like the VSG Sorcerer and Spellbound; however, in my experience, both require frequent touchups. Flavors are quite satisfying, but I always have to have the torch at the ready.


----------



## pflau

Perla Del Mar box pressed Connecticut. Loose drew. Fast burn. Too mild for my taste and not as creamy as I would like. But it does have a great looking wrapper, excellent burn line and solid ash.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

A triple burned up tonight:
1st) Cohiba Maduro 5 Mágicos (code LTB, date JUN12)
2nd) Avo Domaine #10 Robusto
3rd) Cohiba Pequeño


----------



## quazy50

Hemingway short story. B&M may have the humidity a little high. Had a slight burn issue but it corrected it self and semi tight draw than I'm used too. Good though.


----------



## rebus20

Ep carrillo


----------



## Sprouthog

La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Nat


----------



## lostmedic

Sprouthog said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Nat


how was it i have a box coming on the first?


----------



## pflau

La Aurora 1495 Churchill Sumatra. Very very mild. Slow burn. No nicotine punch. This is more mild that I would like but the up side is I smoked this for over 2 hours while finishing up a couple of good movies and at the end I felt no buzz at all. I give it 3-1/2 stars. 2 stars for taste but 5 stars for not giving me a bad buzz for a 2 hour smoke.


----------



## Carolus Rex

La Aroma de Cuba EE.


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE Juicy Lucy. Was actually last night at one of my best friends wedding. It was on the 50th floor of a sky scraper so we had to go down to the street to smoke. Just a quick little smoke but very sweet and mild.


----------



## bobaglass

nestor miranda conneticut really mild and creamy


----------



## pflau

E.P. Carrillo La Historia Dona Elena Maduro Toro. Very good smooth medium smoke. 3 stars for the taste and 5 stars for smoothness. 4 stars overall.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Why can't it be Fuente day every day?









Mmhmm.

Listening to: 10,000 days by Tool


----------



## Doc Rock

AF Hemingway Classic. Aged at least 5 years. This is one of my favorite smaller ring gauge smokes, and one that benefits from aging. A delightful, mellow smoke when paired with a glass of equally well-aged Bourbon.


----------



## quazy50

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Why can't it be Fuente day every day?
> 
> View attachment 52896
> 
> 
> Mmhmm.
> 
> Listening to: 10,000 days by Tool


You just get better and better don't you?! Tool is my favorite band. Love me some MJK.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

quazy50 said:


> You just get better and better don't you?! Tool is my favorite band. Love me some MJK.


I try. Right now I am composing a song in Cubase; the instruments I have so far (drums, bass and strings) are in 3/4 timing, which is totally Tool's fault. In fact, all of my songs are in weird timings and other people don't like playing with me because of it. *shakes fist at MJK* lol

Today might be a two stick day, I think an RP 1999 Vintage connie is going to get set on fire later.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I try. Right now I am composing a song in Cubase; the instruments I have so far (drums, bass and strings) are in 3/4 timing, which is totally Tool's fault. In fact, all of my songs are in weird timings and other people don't like playing with me because of it. *shakes fist at MJK* lol
> 
> Today might be a two stick day, I think an RP 1999 Vintage connie is going to get set on fire later.


When I used to smoke cigarettes playing music and recording always made me want to smoke.

Now I would rather not have cigar ashes falling all over my piano.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

pflau said:


> When I used to smoke cigarettes playing music and recording always made me want to smoke.
> 
> Now I would rather not have cigar ashes falling all over my piano.


lol. The guy that taught me how to record/engineer had a Neotek Elite console and chain smoked cigarettes nonstop. Ash and empty liquor bottles EVERYWHERE.
I don't smoke cigars around my piano or my mixer!

I won't get any further off topic here, but:

__
https://soundcloud.com/widow-machine%2Fwidow-machine-a-drug-for-angels
FURIOUS, FURIOUS TAMBOURINE SHAKING


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## mrwakeboarder

image hosting 15mb


----------



## pflau

AF 8-5-8 Maduro while watching True Detective. Good as always. Burn line needs touching up occasionally. 3 stars for flavor and 4 stars for smoothness. 3.5 stars overall.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I don't smoke cigars around my piano or my mixer!


I hate the thought of ashes falling between the keys!


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> lol. The guy that taught me how to record/engineer had a Neotek Elite console and chain smoked cigarettes nonstop. Ash and empty liquor bottles EVERYWHERE.
> I don't smoke cigars around my piano or my mixer!
> 
> I won't get any further off topic here, but:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/widow-machine%2Fwidow-machine-a-drug-for-angels
> FURIOUS, FURIOUS TAMBOURINE SHAKING


Whodda thunk&#8230;. Balinese Gamelan Death Metal?!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Ming on Mongo said:


> Whodda thunk&#8230;. Balinese Gamelan Death Metal?!! :mrgreen:


I dunno what kind of music you are referencing / what you are gettin' at. Link?


----------



## CraigT78

Cohbia Red Dot and a Padron Family Reserve 1964 (85 year band) this weekend.


----------



## Wildone

O.R. Late Harvest & water.......


----------



## droy1958

L'Atelier Trocadero and an Ashton VSG Spellbound...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Romeo y Julieta 1875


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## Tgs679

A couple M80's


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno Toro


----------



## pflau

pflau said:


> E.P. Carrillo La Historia Dona Elena Maduro Toro. Very good smooth medium smoke. 3 stars for the taste and 5 stars for smoothness. 4 stars overall.


Here's the belated pic. It's a really good smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

lostmedic said:


> how was it i have a box coming on the first?


La Gloria makes really good cigars and this was no exception. If you like these you should try the Maduro. The Ns are also excellent.


----------



## pflau

OK, seriously, what's the deal with Rocky Patel Decade? Tried one several weeks ago. Wasn't impressed. Rather harsh. Trying this one again. Full strength but with a bitter note. Feel the burn at the back of my throat. Not a smooth smoke. Not to mention it is not staying lit. Oh well, 2 stars for flavor and 3 stars for smoothness. 2-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I just left a half smoked RP cargo in the ashtray. I wish I could lick my own butt to get this nasty taste out of my mouth. Everyone told me how great rocky P was but I'm not seeing it! So far I've been unimpressed with everything I've smoked from him.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> I just left a half smoked RP cargo in the ashtray. I wish I could lick my own butt to get this nasty taste out of my mouth. Everyone told me how great rocky P was but I'm not seeing it! So far I've been unimpressed with everything I've smoked from him.


RP has some great sticks and some crap sticks. I like 1990, 1992 Vintage, Edge Maduro, Fifteenth Anniversary. For me they must rest at least 3 or 4 months at 65% to be smokable. If you give me young RP or an RP at high RH like 70% you can keep it! I say try one with some time on them at 63-65% RH. It might just change your mind, if not, thats ok too because we all have our individual tastes. Now with all that being said, i have never had a Cargo and could not comment on it, it may just be a pile of burning horse sh.t :smile:


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> OK, seriously, what's the deal with Rocky Patel Decade? Tried one several weeks ago. Wasn't impressed. Rather harsh. Trying this one again. Full strength but with a bitter note. Feel the burn at the back of my throat. Not a smooth smoke. Not to mention it is not staying lit. Oh well, 2 stars for flavor and 3 stars for smoothness. 2-1/2 stars overall.


Sounds like the RH was too high. To me, RP really shouldn't be smoked higher than 65%


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Now with all that being said, i have never had a Cargo and could not comment on it, it may just be a pile of burning horse sh.t :smile:


Well let's get going on this newbie trade and I bet we can get you one of these! :clap2:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well let's get going on this newbie trade and I bet we can get you one of these! :clap2:


hmmm, I dunno....you would rather lick your ass then smoke one, not really instilling confidence in me wanting one....lol


----------



## Nova5

Gran Habano VL


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Domaine #10 Robusto and a Nespresso Arpeggio Decaffeinato


----------



## CraigT78

I enjoyed another Monte while the wife had her Earth Nectar from the CAO Flavors sampler.


----------



## CraigT78

pflau said:


> OK, seriously, what's the deal with Rocky Patel Decade? Tried one several weeks ago. Wasn't impressed. Rather harsh. Trying this one again. Full strength but with a bitter note. Feel the burn at the back of my throat. Not a smooth smoke. Not to mention it is not staying lit. Oh well, 2 stars for flavor and 3 stars for smoothness. 2-1/2 stars overall.


Huh, this hasn't been my experience at all. The Decade is quite enjoyable to me. Hadn't had any burn issues or harshness. I got mine in a 5-pack at the B&M, been on the shelf a few months and I keep them at 69%. I picked up a Royale today, hope it's good!


----------



## CraigT78

pflau said:


> Here's the belated pic. It's a really good smoke.


Picked up two of these today, looking forward to trying them!


----------



## pflau

CraigT78 said:


> Huh, this hasn't been my experience at all. The Decade is quite enjoyable to me. Hadn't had any burn issues or harshness. I got mine in a 5-pack at the B&M, been on the shelf a few months and I keep them at 69%. I picked up a Royale today, hope it's good!


I keep mine at 69% too, and it came from the same humidor my other cigars I recently smoked came from. I rested this for two weeks and I just think this particular cigar does not agree with me. I have another RP that I am going to try soon and I might have better luck. According to my tasting notes the best RP I smoked was a Sun Grown which interestingly got a much lower rating from CA/CI than the Decade.


----------



## firespec35

Lets see in the last week or so i had:
MoW puro authentico- didnt like it. 
Sindicato- good smoke... 
Sindicato Hex- still good a little stronger than I like
MUWAT- dug it. Really good

Think im gonna do a flathead tonight


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT +11...


----------



## LDEFINIS

Camacho Corojo Rubusto paired with Bulleit 10 year old bourbon.


----------



## lostmedic

A. Fuente best seller. Sorry for poor picture


----------



## Carolus Rex

Illusione Ultra. This is one smooth box press. Loving it!! For some reason it got flipped on upload, go figure.


----------



## pflau

H.Upmann The Banker Currency Robusto. A very nice smoke. H.Upmann is not a brand I smoke often but I don't recall ever had a really bad one. 3 stars for taste, 4 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian XO Notturno Tubos as a breakfast cigar.
I bought a 20 sticks tubos box. I smoked one and I had thought they came too dry. I took off from tubos and rested them three months 70F / 72RH. I think it was a great job. This one is very smooth as enjoyable too.


----------



## Tgs679

Smoking another one of these (file pic don't feel like cluttering up PB with more M80 pics)


----------



## whodeeni

Aquaelvis said:


> I just left a half smoked RP cargo in the ashtray. I wish I could lick my own butt to get this nasty taste out of my mouth. Everyone told me how great rocky P was but I'm not seeing it! So far I've been unimpressed with everything I've smoked from him.


Sounds like you won't be getting suckered into the new ci deal 40 cargo's for $49 then!&#128540;


----------



## whodeeni

First smoke yesterday 6/30


----------



## whodeeni

Last smoke yesterday


----------



## whodeeni

5Vegas Gold Brick.

This is a spicy Conneticut! I'm surprised!


----------



## gtechva

Aquaelvis said:


> I just left a half smoked RP cargo in the ashtray. I wish I could lick my own butt to get this nasty taste out of my mouth. Everyone told me how great rocky P was but I'm not seeing it! So far I've been unimpressed with everything I've smoked from him.


Stretching helps with flexibility. I think yoga is supposed to be real good.:mrgreen::laugh:


----------



## Ming on Mongo

And now to go in the 'other' direction with something totally 'rustic', have recently become fond of these kinda 'hillbilly' cheroots for a 'quickie' smoke, and Swisher has these Outlaws, about 8 to a pack for <7 bucks. Made in Ecuador, tasty but not too sweet, surprisingly smooth, lasts about 10-15 minutes, and in today's 105 degree heat, goes quite well with a chilled 'Mexican' Coke!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

So much beauty in one place!


----------



## elco69

*Graycliff G2 Turbo EL 2012* while fixing a client's server that got hit with the Cryptolocker virus. Office manager has not been connecting the backup drives so last backup was 6/8/15 they are gonna lose everything since then! I feel bad for them, but at the same time I don't as I have made recommendations that they chose to ignore, oh well! You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink it.


----------



## droy1958

Punch Rare Corojo Double Corona...


----------



## quazy50

Padron 2000 with a glass of Glenlivet 12.










It's my first Padron. First few puffs are ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Smokey

Illusion Rothchild. Neighbor kid is trying his best to blow a hole in the middle of the street while one of my dogs is cowering behind the sofa. He went thru a tornado with us and any loud noises really freak him out like thunder or fireworks. I am going to give him 1/2 a doggie downer which will just relax him. 

These Illusions are always enjoyable and don't take very long to smoke. I have been smoking more and more short cigars as I haven't been in the mood nor have the time for a 90 minute smoke.


----------



## Habano

Miami Stash. New release. Local shop was telling me about them today and gave me a couple samples to try out. Smoking one now. Not bad at all.

A little more info here: http://halfwheel.com/ortega-williams-releasing-miami-stash-this-month










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> Illusion Rothchild. Neighbor kid is trying his best to blow a hole in the middle of the street while one of my dogs is cowering behind the sofa. He went thru a tornado with us and any loud noises really freak him out like thunder or fireworks. I am going to give him 1/2 a doggie downer which will just relax him.
> 
> These Illusions are always enjoyable and don't take very long to smoke. I have been smoking more and more short cigars as I haven't been in the mood nor have the time for a 90 minute smoke.


I'm having some issues also. Can I have the other half?....


----------



## Ming on Mongo

elco69 said:


> *Graycliff G2 Turbo EL 2012* while fixing a client's server that got hit with the Cryptolocker virus. Office manager has not been connecting the backup drives so last backup was 6/8/15 they are gonna lose everything since then! I feel bad for them, but at the same time I don't as I have made recommendations that they chose to ignore, oh well! You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink it.


BTW, isn't that one of those 'ransomware' viruses outta Russia? And does paying the 'ransom' for the decryption code ever work?


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT KFC Fat Molly...


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> *Graycliff G2 Turbo EL 2012* while fixing a client's server that got hit with the Cryptolocker virus. Office manager has not been connecting the backup drives so last backup was 6/8/15 they are gonna lose everything since then! I feel bad for them, but at the same time I don't as I have made recommendations that they chose to ignore, oh well! You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink it.


Had this happen at our company... Luckily we back up daily otherwise our designs would be lost. Only took out one old records server because our IT guy caught it so quickly. It was a crazy couple of days thought, making sure everything was clear.


----------



## Old Smokey

droy1958 said:


> I'm having some issues also. Can I have the other half?....


Sorry, I just went to get it for you and my wife already ate it. She is curled up behind the sofa with Scooter. And she keeps singing Strawberry Fields.


----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> Sorry, I just went to get it for you and my wife already ate it. She is curled up behind the sofa with Scooter. And she keeps singing Strawberry Fields.


Well as long as it doesn't get wasted and your wife does, all is good...


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Had this happen at our company... Luckily we back up daily otherwise our designs would be lost. Only took out one old records server because our IT guy caught it so quickly. It was a crazy couple of days thought, making sure everything was clear.


Generally easy fix. Find the infected computer, wipe it out and re-image it and for the corrupt data, just restore from backups.



Ming on Mongo said:


> BTW, isn't that one of those 'ransomware' viruses outta Russia? And does paying the 'ransom' for the decryption code ever work?


Yeah it is a ransomware. They are not necessarily in Russia as their servers bounce around every few days. I have heard reports of paying actually works, but you have to pay within the time limit or else all is lost. My client thought about it, but this round they only take Bitcoin or payment via TOR....no bueno!


----------



## whodeeni

quazy50 said:


> Padron 2000 with a glass of Glenlivet 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first Padron. First few puffs are ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice! Good pour too!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

Old Smokey said:


> Illusion Rothchild. Neighbor kid is trying his best to blow a hole in the middle of the street while one of my dogs is cowering behind the sofa. He went thru a tornado with us and any loud noises really freak him out like thunder or fireworks. I am going to give him 1/2 a doggie downer which will just relax him.
> 
> These Illusions are always enjoyable and don't take very long to smoke. I have been smoking more and more short cigars as I haven't been in the mood nor have the time for a 90 minute smoke.


They're one of the best! Great price point too!☺


----------



## pflau

Alec Bradley Prensado. A very good, medium/full body smoke with some complexity. 3-1/2 stars for taste and 4-1/2 for smoothness. 4 stars overall.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## pflau

Yet another Chateau Fuente Maduro. I buy these by the boxful. I've said it before and I'll say it again. For consistency of burn, taste, draw, construction, and performance in general, nothing beats a Chateau Fuente. While it is not particularly complex, it is extremely reliable and I know exactly what I'm getting - a mild/medium smoke with the mild sweet maduro taste profile that I'm partial to. A big plus is it is not particular about storage. I keep it at 69% RH and it smokes like magic everytime. 3 stars for taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. Round up to 4 stars overall because it is so darn consistent.


----------



## quazy50

whodeeni said:


> Very Nice! Good pour too!&#128521;


Hah, there is a very large ice cube in there. It looks like more scotch than it actually is.


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Hah, there is a very large ice cube in there. It looks like more scotch than it actually is.


Sure, mostly ice. No problem.:wink::wink:


----------



## elco69

La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte - Medium bodied, deep earth with hints of cocoa in the back and a slight taste of smoke on the retrohale. The smoke taste reminds of a light KFC.

Edit: last third has become pretty tasty..cocoa and deep earth has gone, changed to a creamy leather with a hint of black pepper on the tongue. Retrohale is still the very faint smoke but disappears really quick. I had to nub it with my Chinese nub tool. @SeanTheEvans I think you had the Chinese storage container, you should add these to you stash, they actually work well :smile:


----------



## steve2jenny

I do not claim to be a photographer, I think this was the upside down stand on head shot.


----------



## gtechva

elco69 said:


> La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte - Medium bodied, deep earth with hints of cocoa in the back and a slight taste of smoke on the retrohale. The smoke taste reminds of a light KFC.
> 
> Edit: last third has become pretty tasty..cocoa and deep earth has gone, changed to a creamy leather with a hint of black pepper on the tongue. Retrohale is still the very faint smoke but disappears really quick. I had to nub it with my Chinese nub tool. @SeanTheEvans I think you had the Chinese storage container, you should add these to you stash, they actually work well :smile:
> 
> View attachment 52948
> View attachment 52959
> View attachment 52960


Does it take longer to smoke using chop sticks?

My first Drew Estate Undercrown. It's a corona viva.


----------



## droy1958

AF Lonsdale and a JdN robusto...


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> Does it take longer to smoke using chop sticks?


Doesn't take longer but the smoke time is lengthened, I got another 15 minutes out of it, which in hind sight I should of stopped. I got a huge rush afterwards, face was feeling flush, little sweaty and a little nauseated even after a full bottle of Snapple. But damn it was good! That particular stick smoked cool all the way down to 1/2"

Edit: well it has been 3.5 hrs since I finished that stick and I still feel flush and sweaty. That stick was good, but not smoke it to the nub good if it does this to me again.


----------



## Slostang

Having a great Dunhill aged Dominican this evening on the back porch. Wasn't expecting much out of it but I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Slostang




----------



## pflau

elco69 said:


> Doesn't take longer but the smoke time is lengthened, I got another 15 minutes out of it, which in hind sight I should of stopped. I got a huge rush afterwards, face was feeling flush, little sweaty and a little nauseated even after a full bottle of Snapple. But damn it was good! That particular stick smoked cool all the way down to 1/2"
> 
> Edit: well it has been 3.5 hrs since I finished that stick and I still feel flush and sweaty. That stick was good, but not smoke it to the nub good if it does this to me again.


Yes it is not easy to find a stick that is flavorful without it being a little overpowering on the nicotine department. That is why I place a premium on a cigar that would give me good flavor without making me queasy afterward.


----------



## pflau

Slostang said:


> Having a great Dunhill aged Dominican this evening on the back porch. Wasn't expecting much out of it but I'm pleasantly surprised!


Oh yeah Dunhill makes good cigars. Don't even remember when was the last time I smoked one. Gotta go score some Dunhill soon.


----------



## Slostang

pflau said:


> Oh yeah Dunhill makes good cigars. Don't even remember when was the last time I smoked one. Gotta go score some Dunhill soon.


I actually got that one in a sampler from cigar .com (damn noobie link rules.)


----------



## Miko

Kristoff Ligero Maduro


----------



## pflau

pflau said:


> I keep mine at 69% too, and it came from the same humidor my other cigars I recently smoked came from. I rested this for two weeks and I just think this particular cigar does not agree with me. I have another RP that I am going to try soon and I might have better luck. According to my tasting notes the best RP I smoked was a Sun Grown which interestingly got a much lower rating from CA/CI than the Decade.


OK, here I am with another RP. Winter Collection 2012. I took it out of my 69% RH humidor a day in advance so the wrapper can dry a little. This seems like a flavorful cigar but is still harsh and the throat burn is preventing me from really take in the smoke and enjoy it. 3 stars for taste and 3 stars for smoothness. 3 stars overall.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> OK, here I am with another RP. Winter Collection 2012. I took it out of my 69% RH humidor a day in advance so the wrapper can dry a little. This seems like a flavorful cigar but is still harsh and the throat burn is preventing me from really take in the smoke and enjoy it. 3 stars for taste and 3 stars for smoothness. 3 stars overall.


How long are you letting them rest? I find RP do best with at least a few months rest and at mid to low 60's RH. Be careful taking it out of your humi in NY, I shouldn't have to say anything as you know, but those mornings are high humidy mid 70's to low 80's? So actually by taking them out a day in advance you make it worse. Better to have a tupperware with some 65% Boveda Packs and put some of those sticks a week or 2 in advance. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CraigT78

pflau said:


> OK, here I am with another RP. Winter Collection 2012. I took it out of my 69% RH humidor a day in advance so the wrapper can dry a little. This seems like a flavorful cigar but is still harsh and the throat burn is preventing me from really take in the smoke and enjoy it. 3 stars for taste and 3 stars for smoothness. 3 stars overall.


Could it be that maybe 69% is too wet for you? I know that when I dropped from 72% to 69% I had some of that harshness drop away. Or could it be as @elco69 states that it hasn't rested enough? If you recently ordered it from an online retailer has it had time to come down to 69%? I haven't tried one of this in particular, so I can only offer speculation. I'm ordering a couple 65% packs to throw in some Tupperware with a few sticks after my order comes in today, I have to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## zimman78

Enjoying my first Nub Cameroon


----------



## pflau

CraigT78 said:


> Could it be that maybe 69% is too wet for you? I know that when I dropped from 72% to 69% I had some of that harshness drop away. Or could it be as @elco69 states that it hasn't rested enough? If you recently ordered it from an online retailer has it had time to come down to 69%? I haven't tried one of this in particular, so I can only offer speculation. I'm ordering a couple 65% packs to throw in some Tupperware with a few sticks after my order comes in today, I have to see what the fuss is about.


It could very well be that it hasn't rested enough. But the only time I let a cigar rest is when I get it by the boxful, in which case I would leave a few rest for a few months. I don't buy cigars to store, I buy them when I want to smoke them so they don't usually stick around for long.


----------



## CraigT78

pflau said:


> It could very well be that it hasn't rested enough. But the only time I let a cigar rest is when I get it by the boxful, in which case I would leave a few rest for a few months. I don't buy cigars to store, I buy them when I want to smoke them so they don't usually stick around for long.


Did you buy at a B&M or online? I haven't done the whole resting thing much either, I was asking if you let it sit off the truck long enough if you got it online. My experience is that my online orders need a couple of weeks before I smoke them, but if it is out of a shop I'm smoking on my way out.


----------



## elco69

La Herencia Cubana core line.....I am a glutton for punishment, but this one has no kick so far, so I am safe, it took me 8 hours yesterday to start feeling better.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

zimman78 said:


> Enjoying my first Nub Cameroon
> View attachment 52975


How was this? I looooove Cameroons... I bought one of these to try last summer and ended up giving it to a co-worker for a favor instead of trying it out. Weh


----------



## rebus20

Gurkha beauty and some whiskey. Nice evening to smoke, drink and watch the rain.


----------



## pflau

CraigT78 said:


> Did you buy at a B&M or online? I haven't done the whole resting thing much either, I was asking if you let it sit off the truck long enough if you got it online. My experience is that my online orders need a couple of weeks before I smoke them, but if it is out of a shop I'm smoking on my way out.


I got them online and unless I buy a box the cigar is usually gone within a month.


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Coraje Two Champions...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Black ops maduro this morning, trying my first Ave Maria right now- pretty good. Not sure what tonight's stick will be. I'm thinking flor de Antillas but who knows?


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE by the fire. Happy Independence Day eve. Tomorrow, lake and fire works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeeni

LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 4


----------



## quazy50

Nubbed it. Natural Elixir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Smoking this cigar with my favorite IPA to celebrate great news. Our first grandchild, due November 25th, is a boy. Kalvin George Bowman. Wow, I can't wait.


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> Smoking this cigar with my favorite IPA to celebrate great news. Our first grandchild, due November 25th, is a boy. Kalvin George Bowman. Wow, I can't wait.


Congrats!! Wish I knew earlier, I would have tossed in a special stick with your raffle winnings..ugh.


----------



## elco69

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project - not bad, good stick that you don't mind pitching half way if you want to stop.


----------



## Sprouthog

Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino


----------



## droy1958

Padron 2k...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Out in the Amy cave smoking another Gurkha Beauty after giving the cigar-smoking a rest for a few days. This is #5 for me, and it's just as smooth, creamy, toasty, and nutty as the first two that I fell in love with & lead me to acquire the 20-pack (18 now!). We'll see how the rest of these go, if I have any further inconsistency issues that can't be explained, they're probably still going to lose their place in my humi as a staple stick.

Listening to: School of Seven Bells


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm killing a La Perla Habana Maduro right now, mostly because I'm new, addicted to cbid, cheap and just don't know any better!  
(It actually isn't that bad, just started it so we will see- flor de Antillas toro gordo on deck for tonight tho!) 
I actually took out a Gurkha beauty in honor of Amelia but it seemed really hard so I left it in the humie- I'm hoping it just needs rest. But to be fair, she doesn't like Oliva G maduros so I'm not sure I should listen to her, clearly she has issues


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> I'm killing a La Perla Habana Maduro right now, mostly because I'm new, addicted to cbid, cheap and just don't know any better!
> (It actually isn't that bad, just started it so we will see- flor de Antillas toro gordo on deck for tonight tho!)
> I actually took out a Gurkha beauty in honor of Amelia but it seemed really hard so I left it in the humie- I'm hoping it just needs rest. But to be fair, she doesn't like Oliva G maduros so I'm not sure I should listen to her, clearly she has issues


Fair enough, I had it coming. I'm not the only person who feels that way about them, though! I'm pretty sure that the G stands for feces.

I hope your Beauty is a good smoke for you, most people seem to have a "meh, it's alright" feeling about it. I'm probably in the minority when I talk about how much I enjoy them. lol. Maybe you shouldn't listen, I really don't dig Flor de las Antillas either.

I have a My Father connecticut coming thanks to droy, I'm pretty excited to try that (among 9 other sticks en route)!


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I really don't dig Flor de las Antillas either.


Well that's just great! Nice going there, you know God just killed a kitten because you said that!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Well that's just great! Nice going there, you know God just killed a kitten because you said that!


If god killed a kitten every time someone talked crap about Gurkhas, there wouldn't be any cats left. They'd have to change the saying to "it's raining nothing and dogs"


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> If god killed a kitten every time someone talked crap about Gurkhas, there wouldn't be any cats left. They'd have to change the saying to "it's raining nothing and dogs"


Well that may be true but the sad reality is this; God hates Gurkhas too


----------



## quazy50

CAO America. Cliche I know. But I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

La Palina Classic. Full body. Real heavy. Habano wrapper. Not my favorite habano but habano has never really been my favorite wrapper anyway. I've always had better luck with Cameroon. 2 stars for taste and 3-1/2 stars for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall.


----------



## whodeeni

Los Imperialistas Robusto


----------



## elco69

AF Anejo 55, forgot the Shark at home.


----------



## pflau

Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva Toro Maduro. Remarkably bland for a maduro. No kick. But upside is burn well, firm ash, lots of smoke, and very smooth. Good cigar for a morning practice. 2 stars for taste and 5 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## Sprouthog

Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## pflau

Nub Habano. A good, smooth, full body smoke even though I've finally decided that I'm not much of a habano guy. Nub, as well as Oliva in general, tends to be consistent in performance. They're my go to cigars if I want something predictable. 2-1/2 stars for flavor and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## SticknGrind

Four Kicks by Crowned Heads


----------



## zimman78

I enjoyed it. I did have some burn problems and had to touch it up and even relight it once, which really messed with the rest of my smoke. I am still relatively new so it could have been "user error" on the burn.


----------



## CraigT78

whodeeni said:


> Los Imperialistas Robusto


Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter?? Now that is something I must try! Local craft brew?


----------



## whodeeni

CraigT78 said:


> Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter?? Now that is something I must try! Local craft brew?


No, that's from Horny Goat Brewing based out of Wisconsin. They are distributed around the country I believe. There is an app that can help you with locating beers. I don't remember what it is though!


----------



## Miko

Crux Passport Marblehead #4


----------



## Nova5




----------



## joyride964




----------



## elco69

@quazy50 I am enjoying my first LP9 now, you should definitely pick yourself up 1 or 2 or box :wink:


----------



## lostmedic

I don't know what to smoke this afternoon.......so many sticks I want to try! Plus the weather needs to get better still haven't had my 4th of July smoke yet!


----------



## Sprouthog

UF13


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> @quazy50 I am enjoying my first LP9 now, you should definitely pick yourself up 1 or 2 or box :wink:
> View attachment 53014


Looks delicious. I need a raise hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebus20

Pretty good smoke


----------



## elco69

Actually wasn't too bad, I scored a fiver on CBid for $50


----------



## crazyhog

CAO Eileen dream cigarillo. Not that good. Preference the petit Carona size much more. May have been dry because it came in a tin. Wrapper became unraveled half way through.


----------



## Pasty

Today was a good day.








And only 5 days until my wedding!


----------



## droy1958

Nica Rustica...


----------



## lostmedic

HC Maduro2


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

elco69 said:


> @quazy50 I am enjoying my first LP9 now, you should definitely pick yourself up 1 or 2 or box :wink:
> View attachment 53014


My favorite non CC. I have a box in my Whytner. Almost grabbed one today, but went with a undercrown instead. Save the LP9 for better occasions than a Monday afternoon. Lol (I also keep eying those Feral Flying pigs sitting right next to them every time I open the drawer!).


----------



## pflau

AF Don Carlos Cameroon. This is a very interesting cigar. A mild but unique taste profile, which keeps it from being bland. Very subtle, creamy with nice texture. No strength. INK BLACK ash from the wrapper, which is a first I've seen from a cigar. Burns exceedingly well. Unlike most of the cigars I've smoked recently I don't have to keep sucking on it to prevent it from tunneling. I ordered a few so will keep the others in my 69% RH humidor for a week or two to see if the performance changes. I worry that maybe it is a little dry. The bottom line is that the subtle differences make this cigar stand out in a good way. Often times when I try a new cigar I would tell myself "OK this cigar is good but tastes like any other good cigar so why should I buy this again". Or that "this cigar has a unique taste but not in a good way" (the Perdomo 2008 natural comes to mind). Or that "ok, this is certainly different but not necessarily better" (e.g. Partagas 1845). But not the Don Carlos. Excellent tweak to the mild side on the Cameroon theme. 4 stars for taste and 5 stars for smoothness. 4-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## Miko

Black Label Trading Benediction Robusto


----------



## Carolus Rex

Ave Maria Morning Star, nice mild to medium smoke. the draw starts tight then opens up. Good amount of smoke, hints of pepper, cocoa, earth and a tinge of mint. Going to rest the other 9 and try it another in 6 months.


----------



## SticknGrind

Arturo Fuente Curly Head


----------



## droy1958

Hendrik Kelner 4x4...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Right now I'm smoking a Gurkha Booty.... Errr, I mean beauty. So far I'm not impressed, lots of cardboard flavor with a pretty firm draw. Moderate smoke output. (Feel like I should get more for all the work I'm doing)

Update- I'm getting down to the last few inches. No flavors just the cardboard taste. Draw did get better- not good though. Odd thing was the wrapper seems very thick and has no oil, very dry and stuck to my lips. Usually I just lick my lips and that enough to keep the tip from sticking. (Once or twice at the beginning) I had to work the end of this like I was auditioning for a gay ***** movie. (Ya, let that visual rattle around in your melon for a bit) 

Maybe I got a dried out one? I think this was from a CI sampler, so it wouldn't suprise me.

Wow, I just noticed it edited P . O. R. N. O in my message... Really? Since when was that a bad word? Do we have some young cigar smokers in the crew?


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE Juicy Lucy while I mowed and trimmed It lasted maybe a third of the yard hah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habano

Doesn't get much better than this on a Tuesday night.

My golf partner brought the rum back from the Dominican as a gift last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Habano said:


> Doesn't get much better than this on a Tuesday night.
> 
> My golf partner brought the rum back from the Dominican as a gift last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice picture!


----------



## elco69

I caved on my rule, I had to try the AJ Fernandez New World and a caramel frapp from Starbucks, never usually drink foo foo stuff like that but I saw some one with it and for some reason I couldn't stop thinking about it.

First light - Really rough and strong bitter taste on the tip of my tongue. After a few easy draws it disappears into a smooth medium bodied stick. Notes of dried hay and baking spice

First third - Flavors smooths out even more and picks up creamy dark cocoa with a little bit of white pepper on the middle of the tongue, it only last for a few seconds. Burn is near perfect no touch up at all. There is still a slight harshness, but that is to be expected as it is still relatively ROTT, about a week and half from B&M

Second third - Harshness is gone and the cream dark cocoa has turned into a creamy milk chocolate and the pepper is gone. This should work great with a cup of morning coffee.

Last third - i will add notes later as I am still puffing away on it, but so far a very good stick, it may make one of my top 10 for NC's. I can't wait til this has some rest time on it.......EDIT: The burn got a little off because of the breeze, but it quickly corrected itself. The dark cocoa came back and black pepper kicked in, turned into a medium/full stick and sadly the harshness came back, this time i can feel it in the back of my throat. I am also getting that little bit of tingle on the lips, like red chili pepper flake heat leaves on them, nice! The retrohale shows some nice citrus notes and the hint of baking spice is in the retrohale now. I think this will make a good stick with about 2-3 months of rest. I ended it with about 1.5" left as the harshness was too much.


----------



## mrwakeboarder

4th of July smoke with my dad in the back yard.


----------



## whodeeni

Puff-N-Stuff My Father Corona Gorda


----------



## pflau

OK, as my luck would have it, I picked up the last Gurkha Beauty in my local B&M. It looks like they're trying to get rid of all the Gurkhas and this is the last Beauty among a whole bunch of Status. So let me join the party.
First off, this cigar is sweet. I was pleasantly surprised. Usually I'm not big on Connecticut because they tend to be bland. But not this one. Sort of a creamy nutty flavor with a pronounced sweetness that definitely helps. Draw is a little snug at first but really opened up. It is hot and humid in NYC tonight and still the burn is absolutely perfect. Solid ash, razor sharp burn line. Lots of smoke. Buttery smooth - no harshness what-so-ever. I think this cigar has been sitting in the shop for quite awhile being the last one, so that probably helps too. Price is a little steep so I may or may not buy it again cuts I'm just not into paying that much for a Connecticut. 3-1/2 stars for flavor and 5 stars for smoothness. 4.25 stars overall.


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoyed it. I think it has more potential down the road.


----------



## crazyhog

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 CT Robusto. Delicious and my new favorite!


----------



## whodeeni

Los Blancos Nine Lancero


----------



## droy1958

858 Maddy...


----------



## quazy50

Taboo twist robusto. Pretty nutty, got almost buttery half way through. Not sure if that is the right description. Anyone here had them? Enjoyable with a glass of Glenlevit. Had some layoffs at work, I survived so it's worth a little celebration in a Wednesday night.

ETA: It was basically ROTT, only 2 days in the humi. Still good. Excited to see if they develop with any rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Had some layoffs at work, I survived so it's worth a little celebration in a Wednesday night.


Glad you survived brotha!


----------



## droy1958

AB Prensado. Been fighting combustion issues with these. This is around a year old, so I hope they get better...


----------



## Sprouthog

HUpmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon Torpedo


----------



## Aquaelvis

Alec Bradley connecticut - just got it smokin, not sure about it yet.
Well I'm into the first third, the draw really opened up and the smoke output is great. Slight cardboard taste (connecticut?) Very mild. So far so good

*my wife and kids are out of town so that in and of itself makes this a great smoke... Oh the peace 

So I'm almost finished... I'm sucking in hot ash and burning my fingers but I'm not a quitter! I gotta say, I like this stick. It's a keeper!


----------



## whodeeni

My last Cinco Vegas Limitada 2008!


----------



## pflau

Zino Platinum Z-Class robusto. This smoke is a disappointment. I had it once before and it was much better. Not sure if the size is different this time but that really shouldn't matter. As can be seen from the picture burn issue starts early. It needed a touch up every inch or so. Very mild and unremarkable. For the price I was hoping for more character and complexity, or just something different. This is a forgettable smoke. I guess after the excellent Don Carlos and Gurkha Beauty the last two nights odd is that my luck would not last. But the upside is it is smooth. But not too smooth as I can taste just a little bit of nicotine and feel a little monoxide hit. Now I am looking forward to trying that RP 1999 Connecticut I picked up today. 2-1/2 stars for taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## HighNoon

LFD cabinet l500 oscuro:


----------



## Carolus Rex

Regius Exclusivo


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Kristoff Kristiana - horrible smoke


----------



## steve2jenny

Trying this for the second time around. Good just not a lot of flavor for me


----------



## elco69

Absolutely nothing, giving my taste buds a break.


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT +11..


----------



## pflau

RP 1999 Connecticut. Before dinner working on my laptop smoke, so my taste bud is fresh. This is a very smooth stick, very mild with a very tame tobacco taste. Other than that not sweet, not particularly creamy, and just not too much to get excited about. Burn well though burn line needs occasional touchup. Perfect draw, lots of smoke. The thing about Connecticut is that it has to be pretty remarkable for me to give high mark. But at least this stick is smooth, unlike some of the other hash RP I tried before. 2 stars for taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3.25 stars overall.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Just smoked a Nub Cameroon with a creamy iced coffee. Last night, Est. 1844 with a cream soda


----------



## Aquaelvis

Right now I'm working on a 5 Vegas classic, The Judge. I got a deal on a box and boy I'm happy about it! It's a great smoke bomb, not too complex yet mild with nice flavor. Very creamy with some coffee notes. Cheap too! ($43 for a 20 box on cbid)


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Miko

Thursday night gar and Tequila


----------



## whodeeni

3.5yo Man O' War Puro Authentico & a Shiner Ruby Redbird!


----------



## lostmedic

Miko said:


> Thursday night gar and Tequila


How did you like that jc? I've got one coming and it's gonna get buried in the Winador for awhile


----------



## Slostang

I got into the 2nd 3rd of a Man o War Virtue that I was really enjoying, something came up and I had to put it down. Been pissed ever since. Lol


----------



## elco69

Slostang said:


> I got into the 2nd 3rd of a Man o War Virtue that I was really enjoying, something came up and I had to put it down. Been pissed ever since. Lol


That sh!t happens sometimes, had a couple of really nice sticks and I had to leave in the middle of them, tried cutting and saving because they were expensive and that didn't work out well, just made me even more upset.


----------



## SDR88

CLE connecticut


----------



## Miko

lostmedic said:


> How did you like that jc? I've got one coming and it's gonna get buried in the Winador for awhile


I liked it a lot.

I had it in my tupperdor for 8 weeks before smoking.

The construction was amazing, went on a 4 km walk and the ash held for 3 km of it. Perfect burn as well, no touch ups required.

Cocoa, pepper, spice - lots of good stuff there. Really balanced.

Hope you like it as well.


----------



## Slostang

elco69 said:


> That sh!t happens sometimes, had a couple of really nice sticks and I had to leave in the middle of them, tried cutting and saving because they were expensive and that didn't work out well, just made me even more upset.


Yeah it's kinda like when your SO "isn't in the mood" haha. Oh well, gives me a good excuse to pull something else out of the humi after work!


----------



## elco69

Slostang said:


> Yeah it's kinda like when your SO "isn't in the mood" haha. Oh well, gives me a good excuse to pull something else out of the humi after work!


That's the spirit, silver lining... :smile:


----------



## elco69

DE Natural, had to see what the hooplah was about. Sweet sugary coating on the tip leaves that candy sweet taste on your lips, very much like the DE Acid line. I must say that I love the aroma of it, reminds me of when my neighbor used to fire up his pipe. A very solid middle of the road stick. They are definitely worth a try.


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown...


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> DE Natural, had to see what the hooplah was about. Sweet sugary coating on the tip leaves that candy sweet taste on your lips, very much like the DE Acid line. I must say that I love the aroma of it, reminds me of when my neighbor used to fire up his pipe. A very solid middle of the road stick. They are definitely worth a try.
> View attachment 53076


I will always keep a few of this line on hand for when I want something sweet and for when some buddies come over that don't like a medium or full. Glad you tried and enjoyed it.

It's hot and humid here today so no smoking for me. Dang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Looks like we're getting 105 to 110 heat indexes here for the next few days, so I fired up a Fuente Anejo 46 in case I don't get outside this weekend...


----------



## Slostang

Just fired up a Montecristo classic Churchill. I'm about 1/4 into it and damn I hope it wakes up sooner than later.


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna D. Magnus II Hadrian


----------



## gtechva

So this is why you hear so much about Tatuaje. Frank is an outstanding fellow in my book. Thanks @Trackmyer


----------



## Slostang

Well, it got better but not a lot. In the back half it transitioned from bland cardboard / stale tobacco to dark chocolate, hazelnut, and dark coffee. Wasn't impressed for a $12 msrp stick. I'm not usually a Churchill guy just because imo it takes so long for them to "wake up." I may try another one in a different vitola.


----------



## lostmedic

Drew Estate Muwat KFC chunky


----------



## pflau

OK, I've had a long day and I don't have a lot of time to smoke before I need to go to bed early and wake up early tomorrow. I don't want any disappointment. So what do i do? Whipped out the Hemingway Cameroon that's been sitting for 2-1/2 months in my 69% RH humidor. Boy does this baby put almost all the cigars I've smoked over the last ten days to shame. This little stick is literally bursting with flavor and makes my mouth water like I'm drinking syrup. And I already ate dinner. Perfect drew, perfect burn. Lots of smoke. Solid ash. Smooth like butter. Not too heavy like a Habano or too mild like a Connecticut. The only smoke that I remember that was noticeably better was a Winston Churchill that I had once that was particularly complex and nutty. This is like sipping on a fine cognac after too many cheap brandy. Makes me wonder why I bothered to pay $10,$11,$12 for those other sticks like RP and Padron from my local B&M hoping I would be pleasantly surprise. I'm definitely be getting another box in larger size and put some away for aging. 4-1/2 stars for flavor and 5 stars for smoothness. 4.75 stars overall.








Addendum: interestingly the Don Carlos i smoked a few days back also had Cameroon wrapper but was quite a bit more subtle. This Hemingway got that beat hands down, and for the same money. Though I might still get the Don Carlos in the future just for variety, I would never buy that by the box.
Good to the nub, it is burning my fingers here so sadly I had to put it out.


----------



## Isonj

Relaxing after my 9 mile jog with a cup of coffee and my padron
And listening to some blues.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Hemingway Short Story


----------



## droy1958

Well it looks like one of those 3 to 5 cigar days. The wifey was up past 4 in the morning with a project and said she's taking a nap and I need to figure out what we're having for dinner. She kicked me out back so she can nap. Soooo it's venison backstrap with taters and salad. Fired up a Flor de las Antillas.....


----------



## Litedave

I am having a DP Black. Such a well constructed cigar and it tastes great!


----------



## mrwakeboarder

Little after dinner smoke down by the creek.


----------



## whodeeni

Unmarked stick! Don't know what it was but it got the job done!😜


----------



## Slostang

Gurkha beauty torpedo tonight. Man I am having a bad smoking week! It smoked good for the first 1/3, the got a really tight draw in the 2nd 3rd. Clipped a wee bit more off the end to free up the draw which worked but then only the middle stayed lit and died shortly after the 1/2 way point. So after a re-light it's doing decent going into the final 3rd *fingers crossed. I hope I just got a dud and they're not all like this, I've got like 15 of the damn things left. Haha. @Amelia Isabelle do you actually like these or is it some kinda joke? Lol


----------



## Sprouthog

LC46 2015


----------



## pflau

RYJ Cabinet Selección. Another stick with a Cameroon wrapper. Pronounced tobacco taste but with a little harshness and bitterness. Nothing really special here. It's a big stick and at the half way I'm finding it tough to finish. So I'm just gonna let it go out here. 2-1/2 stars for flavor and 3 stars for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall.


----------



## Cibao Valley

5 Vegas Series A at the barbecue after some burgers with a rum & coke. Much milder than I thought it would be but nice. My second 5 Vegas in as many weeks and I've been pleasantly surprised both times.


----------



## Franchise

A Henry Clay Breva ala conserva


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Slostang said:


> Gurkha beauty torpedo tonight. Man I am having a bad smoking week! It smoked good for the first 1/3, the got a really tight draw in the 2nd 3rd. Clipped a wee bit more off the end to free up the draw which worked but then only the middle stayed lit and died shortly after the 1/2 way point. So after a re-light it's doing decent going into the final 3rd *fingers crossed. I hope I just got a dud and they're not all like this, I've got like 15 of the damn things left. Haha. @Amelia Isabelle do you actually like these or is it some kinda joke? Lol


I smoke the gordos, I have experienced only razor sharp, consistent burns


----------



## Aquaelvis

Right now I'm enjoying a baccarat and a cup of strong Seattle Mountain coffee. (Available at Costco and is the best coffee around at that price point... Haven't tried it? You are missing out!)


----------



## CraigT78

Smoked a bunch yesterday. New World Connecticut started off my day while mowing the yard, followed by a New World Belicoso, EPC La Historia, RyJ 1875, and a Vega Fina during poker night. The EPC was amazing, burnt my fingers nubbing that one! The Vega Fina was a delightful surprise. My brother picked a few up at the B&M off of a recommendation. Very smooth and creamy, with a huge smoke output. Might have to see about a few more of those! The New World Connecticut was good as well, but I prefer the box pressed original.


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Sixto Two Champions...


----------



## pflau

It's been a busy day.. my watch is telling me I'm close to fulfilling my daily activities requirement and I didn't go to the gym. So I took out a Nub Cameroon for a quick late afternoon unwind. A Nub is like the fast food of cigars. When I want something predictably good, cheap, fast to smoke and doesn't give me any hassle like drew or burn or wrapper problem, a Nub is what I reach for. I got them for $3 a stick so for the money I'm satisfied. The Nubs are just a little harsh in spots to remind you that you're not smoking a super premium cigar, but give you enough flavor that you don't wish you had paid more for something better. Due to the 60 ring gauge, there is lots of smoke, and what it lacks in complexity and character it makes up for in volume. 3-stars for taste and 4 stars for smoothness. A solid 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## quazy50

Went on a ride with my Fiancé, dad and a buddy of mine. Tested out the new windshield. Have to adjust it before Sturgis, so a Tatuaje tattoo and a vanilla Java porter are helping out. Little humid and warm out here today tho...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ave Maria...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Illusione Mj12, this was a really delicious smoke. I had to resist going after the other one I have.


----------



## Slostang

I was bound and determined to have a good smoke this evening after my weekend of bad smokes, and finally had a good one! H. Upmann media noche robusto.


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2015


----------



## quazy50

Slostang said:


> I was bound and determined to have a good smoke this evening after my weekend of bad smokes, and finally had a good one! H. Upmann media noche robusto.


Glad to hear these are good. I have 5 in my winedor, can't wait to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slostang

quazy50 said:


> Glad to hear these are good. I have 5 in my winedor, can't wait to try them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little mild for a maduro, but still a solid full flavored medium bodied stick. Very nice blend of oak, leather, dark chocolate and espresso. Smoke is butter smooth as well.


----------



## Roc585

7-20-4 Robusto Very enjoyable


----------



## Derrty0657

Smoked a Gurkha Private select Abuelo...most god awful thing I've ever tasted. It smells awesome though. It was a real letdown.


----------



## CraigT78

droy1958 said:


> Ave Maria...


What did you think? I currently enjoy this cigar my self.


----------



## Slostang

Derrty0657 said:


> Smoked a Gurkha Private select Abuelo...most god awful thing I've ever tasted. It smells awesome though. It was a real letdown.


Had a bad Gurkha beauty yesterday, I would feel guilty giving those things away...


----------



## tysalem

Slostang said:


> Had a bad Gurkha beauty yesterday, I would feel guilty giving those things away...


Honestly, I still haven't smoked a Gurkha that I actually enjoyed. Many of their cigars are over priced and not very good. Just my opinion. I'm sure there are some good ones out there.


----------



## tysalem

Just finished an AF 858 natty. Always a good reliable smoke.


----------



## Slostang

tysalem said:


> Honestly, I still haven't smoked a Gurkha that I actually enjoyed. Many of there cigars are over priced and not very good. Just my opinion. I'm sure there are some good ones out there.


I've got a few gurkha's in the humi that I either got dirt cheap (>$2 per) or in samplers that I'm not looking forward to smoking, but I gotta clear them out of the humi sooner than later.


----------



## pflau

I don't even remember when was the last time I smoked a Dunhill. Picked this up from a local B&M a few days ago. Very nice Connecticut wrapper. It starts out mild but gets heavier by the middle third almost approaching Cameroon territory. Very pronounced Espresso flavor. Straight Espresso though. No sugar, not a latte. If you want creamy Connecticut this is probably not your thing. But if you want something that dispenses with all subtlety this would do. 3-stars for flavor and four stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## Derrty0657

My dad loved it. It smelled great but it tasted like...well you know.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

rp decade churchill. downtown chicago, doing some errands.
listening to: KMFDM


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## rebus20

EP Carillo Short run


----------



## Roc585

rebus20 said:


> EP Carillo Short run


Which year?

Had a 2013 a few weeks ago that has been sitting around for about a year and it was a great little smoke...


----------



## HoserX

Padron 2000.


----------



## Carolus Rex

San Cristobal Maestro. Another good smoke. The finish got a bit harsh on the last third, so I am gonna try another to see if this was a fluke.


----------



## droy1958

Stepped outside and the only thing smoking was my caboose. 112 heat index right now, so I think I'm going to pass tonight,..


----------



## quazy50

HoserX said:


> Padron 2000.
> View attachment 53116


I love that ash tray. What's it made out of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

droy1958 said:


> Stepped outside and the only thing smoking was my caboose. 112 heat index right now, so I think I'm going to pass tonight,..


I concur that is the same thing here walked out to smoke my Ramon Bueso genesis the project but way to hot


----------



## ZenSmoke

In my quest to find the best value cigar tonight I enjoyed a Drew Estate La Vieja Habana. The first third was horrible but after that it was a pleasant smoke. Nothing to write home about, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## gtechva

Everyone should have a Southern Draw


----------



## pflau

Nub Connecticut. The reason the label is missing is I wetted the cigar before lighting it. I don't think it made any difference. The good thing about this cigar is that it has a mild sweet tobacco taste that is very distinctive. You don't have to look for the flavor like some other Connecticut, the flavor comes to you. The not so good thing is, like many of the Nub and Oliva Gs and Os I've smoked, there is a little too much stuff left that should've been aged out. I remember at one time I was smoking a lot of Oliva, and my mouth would feel dry every single night after work as I craved for a cigar just for that nicotine hit. And then that's the monoxide hit. I could feel it in my chest as I worked my way through this cigar. Well as least it is not harsh. 3-1/2 stars for flavor and 3 stars for smoothness. 3.25 stars overall.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Nat Sherman Maduro- nice smoke, I think it was $2 or $3 on cbid. Slight sweetness, cocoa and coffee. Creamy smoke too. Great burn and construction. I'll be looking in cbid for more!

*** update*** just won 5 churchills on cbid tonight for $13, can't beat it for these!


----------



## frankD

.

LOOKs like i'll be postin here REGULARLY any day now ! L O L.............

Dear Mr. Daddario,
Here is your UPS tracking number : 1Z2AF9280336568130
Please let me know if there is anything else that I can assist you with.
Regards,
Kevin Correll
Guest Services
Famous Smoke Shop
90 Mort Drive
Easton, PA 18040
1-800-672-5544 option 3
[email protected]


----------



## frankD

.

Looks like i'll be a regular poster on this thread any day now...........L O L

Dear Mr. Daddario,
Here is your UPS tracking number : 1Z2AF9280336568130
Please let me know if there is anything else that I can assist you with.
Regards,
Kevin Correll
Guest Services
Famous Smoke Shop
90 Mort Drive
Easton, PA 18040
1-800-672-5544 option 3
[email protected]


----------



## searfoss

I'm still resting the bulk of my new collection in my humidor. Patience is an interesting part of the hobby I didn't anticipate. :mrgreen: So I picked up a bunch of miniature tins while I wait for some age on the good, full size sticks. 

Today I have a CAO Brazilia mini that is making for a nice 45 minutes.


----------



## elco69

searfoss said:


> I'm still resting the bulk of my new collection in my humidor. Patience is an interesting part of the hobby I didn't anticipate. :mrgreen: So I picked up a bunch of miniature tins while I wait for some age on the good, full size sticks.
> 
> Today I have a CAO Brazilia mini that is making for a nice 45 minutes.


That's good about understanding patience and having those smaller vitolas help out a lot with that as they don't take no where near as long to be "ready"


----------



## gtechva

AF Short Story


----------



## quazy50

gtechva said:


> AF Short Story


Are these a little better with rest? Everyone seems to love them. I tried one right after buying it from the B&M and it was alright, I'd get one again, but I guess not chomping at the bit to get one.


----------



## lostmedic

i didnt have a short story but i did have a best seller ROTT and it was great the rest are resting now


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Are these a little better with rest? Everyone seems to love them. I tried one right after buying it from the B&M and it was alright, I'd get one again, but I guess not chomping at the bit to get one.


Don't quote me. These have a following and I don't want rocks thrown at me. This was my first. I've had this one for just over six months. You said "alright", I was leaning toward "ok". There was nothing wrong with it. The construction was great. It just didn't blow my skirt up. There is a maduro I bought the same day that I hope is better. I will probably try another to make sure it wasn't me. It's a neat little size and somewhat enjoyable but I gave almost 7 bills at a B&M. I've had better for less...not many but...

Maybe we need to try the Best Seller.. @lostmedic might be on to something.


----------



## pflau

lostmedic said:


> i didnt have a short story but i did have a best seller ROTT and it was great the rest are resting now


I just ordered a whole box of Cameroon Classic 7x48. Oh boy maybe I'll take one out every month to see how well they age.


----------



## lostmedic

pflau said:


> I just ordered a whole box of Cameroon Classic 7x48. Oh boy maybe I'll take one out every month to see how well they age.


Ive got a box of curly head maduros coming and more best sellers in my next shipment


----------



## pflau

gtechva said:


> Don't quote me. These have a following and I don't want rocks thrown at me. This was my first. I've had this one for just over six months. You said "alright", I was leaning toward "ok". There was nothing wrong with it. The construction was great. It just didn't blow my skirt up. There is a maduro I bought the same day that I hope is better. I will probably try another to make sure it wasn't me. It's a neat little size and somewhat enjoyable but I gave almost 7 bills at a B&M. I've had better for less...not many but...
> 
> Maybe we need to try the Best Seller.. @lostmedic might be on to something.


It could be the store you got it from. That is why when I review a cigar here I always make it clear if I got it from a B&M if the cigar doesn't register high marks. I've often found that cigars that are rated highly by other people here don't necessarily work for me, especially when I just go out and get one from my local B&M. Just look at all the RP Decades I tried. It got such high marks from most people but for me it was dud after dud. I tried it three times, one from online store twice from two different B&Ms and it burned the back of my throat every single time.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Pulled out a brickhouse from the UPS box and toasted it up. I'm sure it will get better, I'll leave the rest alone. It's pretty good tho.

*** update *** this stick really picked up past the 1/3 point, much more flavor and great smoke output. It was ok before, but now it just keeps getting better. i can't wait to try one of the maduros I have! 

I'm gonna nub it!


----------



## pflau

pflau said:


> Zino Platinum Z-Class robusto. This smoke is a disappointment. I had it once before and it was much better. Not sure if the size is different this time but that really shouldn't matter. As can be seen from the picture burn issue starts early. It needed a touch up every inch or so. Very mild and unremarkable. For the price I was hoping for more character and complexity, or just something different. This is a forgettable smoke. I guess after the excellent Don Carlos and Gurkha Beauty the last two nights odd is that my luck would not last. But the upside is it is smooth. But not too smooth as I can taste just a little bit of nicotine and feel a little monoxide hit. Now I am looking forward to trying that RP 1999 Connecticut I picked up today. 2-1/2 stars for taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


OK, here I am smoking another one of these since I bought five. I was wondering if I got a dud or maybe it needed a few days resting. Sorry to say nothing's changed. I wonder if aging can improve flavor or does it just make the bad flavor disappear. I wonder if aging can be beneficial when there isn't much there to begin with.
Addendum: Down to the last third and there is no improvement. This is fast becoming a 2-stars flavor cigar. I paid $10 for it. For the money I could be having a big @ss Hemingway. For this stick I'm giving it 3 stars overall just because it is still smooth.


----------



## tysalem

Just finished a Padron 2000 Maddy. Dry boxed this guy for a day and it smoked perfectly.


----------



## pflau

I was so unsatisfied after that Zino that I decided to light up another Chateau Fuente Maduro. Now all is right with the universe.


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## Isonj

Cannot beat a #9


----------



## elco69

So I fired up a MoW Ruination, about hour after my ERDM Choix Supreme and although good, it was just a let down following up the ERDM, I put it out half way through. Next time if I decide to do a double header, I will start with the NC first. True case of "It's not how you start, but how you finish" scenario.


----------



## droy1958

Asylum Toro....


----------



## quazy50

Natural by DE, Dirt. Wanted something sweet today. Forgo the usual Wednesday scotch and went with a captain and Dr. pepper hah.

ETA: I'm surprised how well these smoke at 72 RH. I use a 72 boveda in my small tupperdor for these. I have a bunch so might as well use them. And, yes, that is an upside down bucket as my table.... We haven't purchased patio furniture yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slostang

So after seeing @Aquaelvis post like 5 times about Camacho conneticut's I ordered a fiver to try and MAN this thing is great. Very rich smooth smoke. Leather, hazelnut and mildly peppery for me. Burn line is terrible but nothing worth touching up and it is literally ROTT so we will call that a mulligan. It's going to be hard not to order a box of these!


----------



## Sprouthog

Tres Reynas Torpedo


----------



## Aquaelvis

Slostang said:


> So after seeing @Aquaelvis post like 5 times about Camacho conneticut's I ordered a fiver to try and MAN this thing is great. Very rich smooth smoke. Leather, hazelnut and mildly peppery for me. Burn line is terrible but nothing worth touching up and it is literally ROTT so we will call that a mulligan. It's going to be hard not to order a box of these!


Glad to see you tried them and they worked for you. There is something there I can't put my finger on... Vanilla maybe? I don't know but these aren't the standard connecticuts That every other company makes! 
As for the burn, all mine have been perfect so I'm assuming yours just need a little rest. 
I have picked up a few other Camacho singles on cbid, can't wait to try those.


----------



## Slostang

Aquaelvis said:


> Glad to see you tried them and they worked for you. There is something there I can't put my finger on... Vanilla maybe? I don't know but these aren't the standard connecticuts That every other company makes!
> As for the burn, all mine have been perfect so I'm assuming yours just need a little rest.
> I have picked up a few other Camacho singles on cbid, can't wait to try those.


I got this fiver from cbid for $20. I couldn't not buy them for that. But yeah they are deff different that most other connies, they are for sure a full bodied smoke yet remaining mild / medium. I think you're spot on with the vanilla call. I think I kinda picked up on that with a small retrohale.


----------



## pflau

Oh God what a unmitigated disaster. I got this big @ss Beauty from a B&M few days ago for $11. I thought "what a deal". Well it turned out to have a big @ss clog in the middle and thus had severe drew issue. It was burning great but I could hardly get any smoke out of it. You can see the clog in the first picture below. So I kept cutting it with a box cutter - yes that 58 ring gauge is bigger than my cigar cutter could handle - to see where the clog ended. I had to stop at the label because if I removed that there would be nothing holding the wrapper together. The first half was just not smokeable because I couldn't get any smoke out of it. The second half is barely smokeable - I feel like trying to suck a tennis ball through a garden hose. Not that I know what sucking a tennis ball through a garden hose feels like. From the little flavor that I can taste it is nutty and a little sweet as I expect but it's just not enough of it going to my tongue. With a good drew this would've been a very good smoke. This is the reason I don't buy much of the regular Portages Cameroon any more - too many sticks with drew problems. This is shaping up to be another two cigars night. I insist on having a good smoking experience before I go to bed.


----------



## CraigT78

pflau said:


> Oh God what a unmitigated disaster. I got this big @ss Beauty from a B&M few days ago for $11. I thought "what a deal". Well it turned out to have a big @ss clog in the middle and thus had severe drew issue. It was burning great but I could hardly get any smoke out of it. You can see the clog in the first picture below. So I kept cutting it with a box cutter - yes that 58 ring gauge is bigger than my cigar cutter could handle - to see where the clog ended. I had to stop at the label because if I removed that there would be nothing holding the wrapper together. The first half was just not smokeable because I couldn't get any smoke out of it. The second half is barely smokeable - I feel like trying to suck a tennis ball through a garden hose. Not that I know what sucking a tennis ball through a garden hose feels like. From the little flavor that I can taste it is nutty and a little sweet as I expect but it's just not enough of it going to my tongue. With a good drew this would've been a very good smoke. This is the reason I don't buy much of the regular Portages Cameroon any more - too many sticks with drew problems. This is shaping up to be another two cigars night. I insist on having a good smoking experience before I go to bed.


I would 100% return that to the B&M for an exchange!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend & Creamy Cappuccino


----------



## CraigT78

I was really looking forward to cigar Wednesday tonight, and was sadly disappointed. I chose a RP Vintage 1990. While the burn and draw were great, the first 1/3 was fairly bland. Not nearly as complex as I would have hoped. It was smooth, but had a distinct off taste that overpowered the earthy good stuff. The 2nd 1/3rd was much better, nutty and sweet at times. The final 1/3rd was back to an over powering off taste. Hard to describe, but it wasn't as enjoyable as I had hoped. The other 4 of my fiver will be resting for a while in hope that I just had a sick stick. Oh well, now to look forward to the weekend!


----------



## pflau

CraigT78 said:


> I was really looking forward to cigar Wednesday tonight, and was sadly disappointed. I chose a RP Vintage 1990. While the burn and draw were great, the first 1/3 was fairly bland. Not nearly as complex as I would have hoped. It was smooth, but had a distinct off taste that overpowered the earthy good stuff. The 2nd 1/3rd was much better, nutty and sweet at times. The final 1/3rd was back to an over powering off taste. Hard to describe, but it wasn't as enjoyable as I had hoped. The other 4 of my fiver will be resting for a while in hope that I just had a sick stick. Oh well, now to look forward to the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 53159


Yes it is interesting how some cigars would go from good to bad to good as you smoke them down. I've had cigars that started out great but then wouldn't stay lit. I've had cigars that started out bland and turned flavorful. I've had cigars that started out OK but really kicked up the jam when they approached the last third and the smoke got hot. I've had cigars that were good the first and last third but for some reason turned ashy in the middle. I've found that price is no guarantee of consistency either. You can have a cheap stick that is very consistent, except it is consistently mediocre from beginning to end.


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> I was really looking forward to cigar Wednesday tonight, and was sadly disappointed. I chose a RP Vintage 1990. While the burn and draw were great, the first 1/3 was fairly bland. Not nearly as complex as I would have hoped. It was smooth, but had a distinct off taste that overpowered the earthy good stuff. The 2nd 1/3rd was much better, nutty and sweet at times. The final 1/3rd was back to an over powering off taste. Hard to describe, but it wasn't as enjoyable as I had hoped. The other 4 of my fiver will be resting for a while in hope that I just had a sick stick. Oh well, now to look forward to the weekend!


Sucks you had an experience like that. The RP Vintage 1990 is one of my regulars, I even stock up on the seconds and not the regular run. I find they need at least 3-4 months of rest and better at 62-65%.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Casa Magna D. Magnus II, unique oval shaped box press. Super smooth draw, chewy caramel and milk chocolate, with rich smoke. 








I stopped by my B&M the other day to pick up a couple more of the Illusione MJ12s and they were out. So my guy recommended an Esteban Carreras Cupa Cabra as an option that is similar to the MJ. I really like that hint of citrus in the MJ that comes from the vinegar soaked binder, which the Chupa Cabra doesn't have. However it does have similar hints of caramel, chocolate and a pinch of spice. Nice thick smoke, medium full profile and the ash holds pretty well. I am going to buy a couple more to save for resting.


----------



## ForceofWill

At the B&M, just had a Gloria Cubana serie R no5

Deciding on my next. They have a box of Perla black pearls from 1999, might have to take a gander.

Edit: Had the Black Pearl, good decision, very smooth. Cleaned out the last 5 they had in the box. They're now in the bottom of the humi to sit for a while.


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura.....


----------



## droy1958

Legends by Oliva....


----------



## pflau

OK, Liga Privada #9 Maduro Robusto. Had to do it. Had to wonder what the big deal is. Had to wonder what the hack is an Oscuro. Paid $16.99 for it from my local B&M on the NY side. Smoking it before dinner so my taste buds are fresh. Is it smooth? Yes. Does it have perfect burn? Yes. Is there lots of smoke? Yes. Does it have solid ash? Yes. Is it flavorful? Now that is the $60K question. Like what I expect from any expensive smoke, I want all the bad stuff to be aged out and all the good stuff to be left in. Is there bad stuff in the cigar? No. No bitterness. Very tiny bit of harshness. There is nothing bad in the taste. Is there enough of the good stuff? Medium maduro flavor with a hint of understated sweetness. Not a strong cigar for my palate. Does not knock me over with how much flavor it has. So no, for the money, there isn't enough of the good stuff. Don't get me wrong. It is good. Just not enough of the goodness for the money. The Dunhill I smoked couple days back had stronger flavor in a Connecticut wrapper. How did that happen? Smoking that thing is like drinking a shot of Espresso straight up. Not that straight up Espresso is my favorite taste profile for a cigar and that's why I only gave that 3-stars for flavor. As for the money his LP costs, I would pick a Hemingway Maduro 6 days out of 7. Even a Partagas 1845 is a competitive alternative, and it costs only half as much. This stick does deliver more of the flavor after the halfway point as the smoke heats up, but still it doesn't have that mocha coffee taste that I'm always looking for in a maduro. I give it 3-1/2 for flavor and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 4-stars overall. Very good but just too much money.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I just killed an el mejor espresso, not bad... But not really good either. It's was ok, but at $1.60 a stick I can't complain. Maybe I'll smoke something better later


----------



## Aquaelvis

You guys and your LP 9's! So much talk about them... I need to try one at some point!


----------



## pflau

Aquaelvis said:


> You guys and your LP 9's! So much talk about them... I need to try one at some point!


By all means please do. If its taste profile suits you and you can afford it it is a great cigar. Smoked down to the last couple inches with perfect burn and no touch up at all. Perfect performance.


----------



## ForceofWill

Aquaelvis said:


> You guys and your LP 9's! So much talk about them... I need to try one at some point!


Yes you do. I really enjoy Norteno's also.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm hoping when the hype dies down they will be a little cheaper on cbid. I'll keep an eye out for a sale too. I was able to get a decent deal on some undercrowns last week so maybe they will hold me over.
I haven't smoked any of the DE stuff yet!


----------



## droy1958

For the price, I'd take 3 or 4 Undercrowns over 1 Liga 9....I haven't tried the T52 yet, but many prefer it over the #9 ....


----------



## searfoss

Tonight I'm having an A. Fuentes Gran Reserva candla. Super smooth and light, but the aroma is killer and the burn and draw is oh so nice.

My first candela, but not my last.


----------



## pflau

searfoss said:


> Tonight I'm having an A. Fuentes Gran Reserva candla. Super smooth and light, but the aroma is killer and the burn and draw is oh so nice.
> 
> My first candela, but not my last.


Yeah what's the deal with those green AF? I think I might've smoked one in the past but don't really remember what it was like. I should try it again.


----------



## Carolus Rex

pflau said:


> Yeah what's the deal with those green AF? I think I might've smoked one in the past but don't really remember what it was like. I should try it again.


I have one resting right now, but I think I will take it for a spin soon.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just smoked my first Undercrown a few days ago; I liked it, but it's nowhere near the top of my "fivers to buy" list. Good smoke, but somehow doubt it's going to be particularly memorable. I love the band so much! lol
The day after, I was in the mood for something milder, so I lit up a My Father Connecticut (thanks droy!). It was good, a bit spicy though, which is an element that I don't really enjoy in cigars. The Flor de las Antillas was spicy in a very similar fashion and intensity. Man o War Ruination is going to get smoked soon.

*looks at Aquaelvis' "just smoked"*
Oh, "gurkha"... *leans in, squints, and whispers* "booootyyyy"! Booty... Aquaelvis! After the huge ass box of cigars you ordered, that'll be the only smoking booty you know anything about for a while!









I like how things are consistently cigar-related here. Even when someone feels like BSing me, it's still cigar-related. 'lol tbh tho, gurkha beauties? is this a joke? whoever smoked this is a bad person and should feel bad!' Everyone knows that ymmv with cigars, it's hammered into the head of every noob! MUST BE AN NOOB

It's fine though, I'm pretty much done with these things. Sometimes they taste really great, and other times they lack flavor. I can't invest in a stick that isn't consistent.
I have a Camacho connecticut that I am excited about, I need to find something that doesn't randomly disappoint me.


----------



## elco69

So I played golf last night and I had a Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project and I always hear people say that they are the poor man's LP9, which it does have very similar flavors. So I gave my buddy, who *loves* LP9's, one without the band, he fired it up and he said, This doesn't look like the regular size offerings the LP9's have and the wrapper looks a little different. I let him finish the cigar and asked him what he thought of the "new" LP9. He said he loved it and where can he order the new ones at. I told him what it was and that they are about $50/box. Jaw hits the floor...WOW!! then he gets pissed, I said WTF you upset about?! "I paid $250 for my box of LP9's and I don't even want to smoke them anymore" ......lol


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I have a Camacho connecticut that I am excited about, I need to find something that doesn't randomly disappoint me.


I had one last night. I'll post my impression of it tonight but it's not going to be good.


----------



## droy1958

JR Ultimate Principales....


----------



## pflau

OK, after that good but not good enough for the money LP9, I proceeded to smoke the Camacho Connecticut that I picked up from the same B&M at the same time. In fact I think they were within couple feet next to each other on the shelf. I paid about $10 for this. Long story short, I don't know if I picked up a dud, or that maybe it's the metal tube it came in, but there just isn't much to get out of this stick. The flavor is like cardboard. And it kept having burn issue. I had to keep relighting it. And when I relit it the wrapper would get hot and that would basically kill the flavor for a little while. And when it kinda came back the cigar would go out again. So this time I got two sticks from the same B&M at the same time and one burnt like magic and the other won't stay lit. Not sure what the takeaway is. 1-1/2 stars for flavor and 4 star for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall. 








After I was done with the Camacho I still wasn't finish with what I was working on and the Camacho had the good grace of not making me sick, so what did I do? Lit up a Hemingway Maduro. After one dinner and two cigars, I was wondering if a Hemingway can still work its magic on a tired palate. Boy I ended up realizing how absolutely correct my assessment was with the LP9. I don't know what AF put in those Heminways. I don't even know if what they put in them are legal. Maybe it's the ring gauge, you know how some people say smaller ring gauge has more flavor because the wrapper-to-filler ratio is higher. I don't know, but a Hemingway has a way of making my mouth salivate like a dog. This Hemingway was no different. When I said the LP9 had good flavor but just not enough of it, this Hemingway actually had the same flavor but had it in spade. I've had other better Hemingway Maduros that were a little more creamy or a little more chocolatey, and it was probably my tired palate, but still with what it had it was just killing it. No wonder I buy these suckers by the box.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

pflau said:


> OK, after that good but not good enough for the money LP9, I proceeded to smoke the Camacho Connecticut that I picked up from the same B&M at the same time. In fact I think they were within couple feet next to each other on the shelf. I paid about $10 for this. Long story short, I don't know if I picked up a dud, or that maybe it's the metal tube it came in, but there just isn't much to get out of this stick. The flavor is like cardboard. And it kept having burn issue. I had to keep relighting it. And when I relit it the wrapper would get hot and that would basically kill the flavor for a little while. And when it kinda came back the cigar would go out again. So this time I got two sticks from the same B&M at the same time and one burnt like magic and the other won't stay lit. Not sure what the takeaway is. 1-1/2 stars for flavor and 4 star for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall.


Sorry your Camacho CT experience sucked. I have had the worst luck with tubo anycigars, I swear. I hope both your next one, should you try again, and the one sitting in my humi are significantly better!


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Sorry your Camacho CT experience sucked. I have had the worst luck with tubo anycigars, I swear. I hope both your next one, should you try again, and the one sitting in my humi are significantly better!


Yeah I think it makes no sense getting cigars in metal tube. It's not like they're sealed like glass tube.

Also, I think I remember it wrong and only paid $8.50 for the Camacho, not $10.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Sorry your Camacho CT experience sucked. I have had the worst luck with tubo anycigars, I swear. I hope both your next one, should you try again, and the one sitting in my humi are significantly better!


Tubos, really slow down the rest period, so they require to sit a lot longer before trying to enjoy one. When I get tubos, I crack them open and leave in my humi for a few days, then put the cap back on and they rest for about a year.



pflau said:


> And it kept having burn issue. I had to keep relighting it. And when I relit it the wrapper would get hot and that would basically kill the flavor for a little while. And when it kinda came back the cigar would go out again. So this time I got two sticks from the same B&M at the same time and one burnt like magic and the other won't stay lit.


Almost anything with a Connecticut wrapper straight from a B&M or online is not ready. My rule for resting especially applies to light wrappers as, IMO, they do not like high RH, they do better in the 62-65% range. Since you got it from the B&M, most keep their stock at 70-71%. I got a Camacho Connecticut last week and probably wont be touching for a few more months. But this is just this man's opinion.


----------



## ForceofWill

Enjoying a Drew UF-13 on the deck, watching the sunset through the trees.


----------



## bipolarbear

After a long week, decided to treat myself to a Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto. Great stick


----------



## Passprotection

Two years and going strong


----------



## pflau

Passprotection said:


> Two years and going strong


I didn't know Nub makes double anything?!? Now I gotta see where I can get me some.


----------



## Passprotection

pflau said:


> I didn't know Nub makes double anything?!? Now I gotta see where I can get me some.


One of my first loves so I loaded up when they were readily available... not too sure about the availability now


----------



## ZenSmoke

So I stopped by a new shop right down the road from where I work. It was quite a unique little place, very small and tucked out of the way with a nice longue. I bought some Acids, some of their house brands and then asked the owner what he recommended for a chewy and oily smoke. He sold me this Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Special Churchill. It was the perfect smoke for my palate and my favorite cigar so far. Very smooth, oily, buttery smoke with hints of coffee. Also the smoke production was impressive. I looked at the foot as it was burning and I noticed blue smoke pouring out. For a minute I thought I was having a bad side effect but interestly enough a Google Search lead me back to this forum where I learned that is part of normal combustion of a good cigar. Cigars like this are why I love smoking. The flavour and relaxing smoke remind me that a day has neared its conclusion and that an amazing weekend is just around the corner. If anyone can recommend any other cigars like this one I'm all ears!


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## pflau

ZenSmoke said:


> I looked at the foot as it was burning and I noticed blue smoke pouring out. For a minute I thought I was having a bad side effect but interestly enough a Google Search lead me back to this forum where I learned that is part of normal combustion of a good cigar.


Blue smoke you say?


----------



## pflau

OK, this is a difficult cigar for me to evaluate. Portages 1845. A sweet Habano wrapper. I have recently decided that habano is just not my thing, and this one does not change my mind. But I have to admit though that objectively it is a very good cigar for the price. I had it sitting in the humidor for a few months and the taste has not really changed at all from when I first got the box. A medium smoke with a sweetness that is very pronounced. I don't know if that actually helps with the flavor. It is like drinking a sweet whisky, which is really not supposed to be sweet. A sweet brandy is a good thing. A sweet whisky, not so much. So needless to say I probably won't be getting this again after I finish the box. But for those who dig the flavor, it is a very good smoke. Personally though I would give it a 3-1/2 stars for the taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 4 stars overall.


----------



## Doc Rock

Flor de Jose Churchill. Say, what? Got a bundle of 20 of these from Holt's for a buck a stick. Free shipping, too. I figured, what the heck, how big a mistake can I make?

Actually, not bad at all. On the milder side with subdued spice notes. Consistent flavor from beginning to end (well, actually, I snuffed it about 3/4ths of the way through as "I had places to go").

Good cigar when your mind is on other things, or, you don't have the time (or the inclination) to light up a pricier one.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I haven't started yet, waiting for the kids to go to bed.  
But this is on my agenda tonight... I was going to burn a brickhouse maduro with this beer but can't wait to try this New World so I'll do that instead. (Thanks to Elco for the N world via noob trade) 
Think it will be enjoyed in the jacuzzi with the Mrs  
Damn kids need to get to bed!

***update*** I loved the beer, very faint hint of chocolate. The new world wasn't that great. It was good. I found the flavors to be very smooth and it was a good burner. I found it to be a little heavy on the nic buzz. Little light headed and I don't love that. I'd say the brickhouse is a much more flavorful smoke with less nic and a longer burn. So I would smoke another new world but I wouldn't get a box.


----------



## gtechva

F55


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy, courtesy droy.
Review to come


----------



## tysalem

Enjoying a nice 2000 maddy with a Sierra. Very nice way to end the evening.


----------



## whodeeni

Los Blancos Nine w/ a Peanut Butter Coffee Porter from Willoughby Brewing


----------



## lostmedic

Well I smoked an AF short story with a buddy (sorry for no picture phone died). Again not a let down awesome smoke and wonderful burn


----------



## Slostang

ZenSmoke said:


> So I stopped by a new shop right down the road from where I work. It was quite a unique little place, very small and tucked out of the way with a nice longue. I bought some Acids, some of their house brands and then asked the owner what he recommended for a chewy and oily smoke. He sold me this Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Special Churchill. It was the perfect smoke for my palate and my favorite cigar so far. Very smooth, oily, buttery smoke with hints of coffee. Also the smoke production was impressive. I looked at the foot as it was burning and I noticed blue smoke pouring out. For a minute I thought I was having a bad side effect but interestly enough a Google Search lead me back to this forum where I learned that is part of normal combustion of a good cigar. Cigars like this are why I love smoking. The flavour and relaxing smoke remind me that a day has neared its conclusion and that an amazing weekend is just around the corner. If anyone can recommend any other cigars like this one I'm all ears!
> View attachment 53200
> View attachment 53201


I also REALLY enjoy the perdomo 10th anni champagne series. CAO gold is worth a look also, little bit cheaper but don't let that fool you.


----------



## pflau

Slostang said:


> I also REALLY enjoy the perdomo 10th anni champagne series. CAO gold is worth a look also, little bit cheaper but don't let that fool you.


The 10th anniversary champaign is a very good cigar except for a very loose drew that I do not exactly appreciate.


----------



## Slostang

pflau said:


> The 10th anniversary champaign is a very good cigar except for a very loose drew that I do not exactly appreciate.


Weird, They've always been great performers for me.


----------



## bipolarbear

Got rained out after 9 on the course today, but it gave me a chance to come home to a latte and this Ramon Bueso Odyssey torpedo. Normally not a big fan of Connecticut, but this was great.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> The new world wasn't that great. It was good. I found the flavors to be very smooth and it was a good burner. I found it to be a little heavy on the nic buzz. Little light headed and I don't love that. I'd say the brickhouse is a much more flavorful smoke with less nic and a longer burn. So I would smoke another new world but I wouldn't get a box.


I kinda felt the same way about it. I do like it, great mid day stick. It just needs down time.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> I kinda felt the same way about it. I do like it, great mid day stick. It just needs down time.


Well sir, you are obviously of good character and come from superior breeding stock. Anyone who agrees with me is clearly a kick ass human being 

I did follow up the new world with a Nat Sherman Host maduro (the little fella) and I was sitting in the jacuzzi thinking; I paid $2 for this stick... I got a deal! Then why wife got into the jacuzzi and I thought about other things... :laugh:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well sir, you are obviously of good character and come from superior breeding stock. Anyone who agrees with me is clearly a kick ass human being
> 
> I did follow up the new world with a Nat Sherman Host maduro (the little fella) and I was sitting in the jacuzzi thinking; I paid $2 for this stick... I got a deal! Then why wife got into the jacuzzi and I thought about other things... :laugh:


LOL!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> Well I smoked an AF short story with a buddy


Kind of a small stick to be sharing, but it's cool that you guys are so close. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Kind of a small stick to be sharing, but it's cool that you guys are so close. :mrgreen:


:clap2:
Now that was funny... Made me giggle out loud. GOL!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Well sir, you are obviously of good character and come from superior breeding stock.


:clap2:


----------



## pflau

Nub Connecticut. Cost me $3 mail ordered. I've had couple other Connecticut recently that cost quite a bit more but they're really just different and none better. This is a back-to-basic Connecticut with an abundant of smooth and perfectly balanced straight tobacco flavor. Again like other Nubs what it lacks in character it makes up for in quantity. The only downsize is the monoxide hit, and I was glad that this is a a short smoke. After I was done with this 60 ring gauge fatty I could feel it at the bottom of my throat. Maybe all those chemical helped deliver the flavor to my tongue, I don't know. But as you can see this is a flawlessly constructed smoke, and I was very tempted to see if I could smoke it down to the nub without tapping off the ash. Perfect burn. Perfect ash. Lots of smoke. Consistent flavor beginning to end. 4 stars for flavor and 3-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3.75 stars overall.


----------



## Aquaelvis

You know Amelia, I don't care what kinda stuff Elco says about you in the lengthy PM's he sends me... You ARE a good egg.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> You know Amelia, I don't care what kinda stuff Elco says about you in the lengthy PM's he sends me... You ARE a good egg.


Ah Damn! Startin sh!t!....lol

Be Careful, I got 2 dogs and they leave quite a stash in the backyard, you may just get a surprise package one day :smile:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> You ARE a good egg.














elco69 said:


> Ah Damn! Startin sh!t!....lol


BUSTED!


----------



## Aquaelvis

That really, really looks like a turd


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> That really, really looks like a turd


Looks like a special one from my Staffordshire...lol


----------



## tysalem

Got lucky and was able to smoke this morning. Normally it's too hot even before 10. Nice rainstorm is keeping it cool. 
Decided to go with an AF SS Maduro with some nice strong french press coffee. The SS and coffee pair perfectly together.


----------



## ForceofWill

Had a norteno. Non cigar smoking buddy wanted a smoke, he got a designated rocket from the cheap variety pack I got for just that reason lol.


----------



## Old Smokey

ForceofWill said:


> Had a norteno. Non cigar smoking buddy wanted a smoke, he got a designated rocket from the cheap variety pack I got for just that reason lol.


What did your buddy think of the cigar? Next time give him one you think he might really enjoy. No need to turn off a potential cigar buddy. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sprouthog

PRO Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Aquaelvis said:


> That really, really looks like a turd


It is one


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878...


----------



## ForceofWill

1999 black pearl. Gave friend a 3000 padron


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th Mad


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm about to fire up this pair. (I have a few more beers if things go well)  
I'll update my findings later
***update*** I'm about 1/2 way through, proving to be a pretty quick burn. I'm liking it but I must say, I think the original (non maduro) is better.
I do like the stout, think it's better than the rogue I had last night.

***update 2*** I was still feeling the need so followed it up with an Oliva G maduro, which was nice but now I think I have mouth cancer- thanks puff.com! 
And I drank all the beers 
And I spent $180 more on cbid


----------



## Custom X

Crowned Heads JD Howard.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Kind of a small stick to be sharing, but it's cool that you guys are so close. :mrgreen:


Haha funny no we both had one while sitting on the bank of the Chicago rivers with our ladies


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Regius Orchant Seleccion. Truly a fantastic non-CC smoke! Truly, Really Great!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Pre-lunch: a San Cristobal Revelation Legend


----------



## concig

A.Fuente chateau fuente maduro with morning coffee.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Bringing it old school this morning with a bacarrat and strong coffee. These aren't complex and don't have much "wow factor" but paired with a good cup of joe they really are good stick. They add to the coffee more than the reverse. I don't like sweetened tips but this one goes away quickly. (I try to get it over with- hence the spit soaked tip)

(And my first ashtray- paid $7 on cbid... I mentioned I'm cheap right? Function over form in this house)
Actually my first ashtray was a spoon rest I bought at goodwill for .49¢


----------



## Franchise

Room 101 SA 6x60 - A good flavorful smoke that lasted close to 2hrs.


----------



## gtechva

Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Cabinet Series P gifted by @OnePyroTec


----------



## Aquaelvis

Damn, that Perdomo really looks like a turd.... Way too much like a turd!


----------



## gtechva

Aquaelvis said:


> Damn, that Perdomo really looks like a turd.... Way too much like a turd!


Thank God it tasted like a cigar.:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Smokey

Damselnotindistress said:


> Regius Orchant Seleccion. Truly a fantastic non-CC smoke! Truly, Really Great!


I have truly loved the Regius Exclusivo USA Red band lanceros. When you say, Truly Really Great, I believe you! Have you tried the lancero?


----------



## quazy50

Had an AF Don Carlos.. For the first half I wasn't really a fan and then it got slightly better after the second half... So far I haven't had much luck with AF










Went on a ride and brought a Natural by DE Clean Robusto. Not much luck with this guy either. Packed a little tight and a tight draw. Pleanty of smoke and sweetness but the tight draw made it burn a little warm and taste almost ashy.










Kind of a disappointing day smoke wise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Damn, that turd really looks like an Oliva G Serie maduro.... Way too much like an Oliva G Serie maduro!


This quote has been intentionally slaughtered to provide both additional humor value and accuracy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Fonseca 550


----------



## droy1958

Muwat +11...


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> This quote has been intentionally slaughtered to provide both additional humor value and accuracy.


Ha ha... You like Gurkha booty, what can you possibly know!? 
:boxing:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Ha ha... You like Gurkha booty, what can you possibly know!?
> :boxing:


I'm smoking one right now. GUILTY AS CHARGED


----------



## Aquaelvis

Nasty... It's like 3 cigarettes rolled up in cardboard... Actually that's sounds a little tastier that the Booty


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Nasty... It's like 3 cigarettes rolled up in cardboard... Actually that's sounds a little tastier that the Booty


More like three pieces of cardboard rolled up into a cigarette. But I smoke Gurkha Booties, so what do I know!?

I'll be writing a review afterward, coincidentally. I'll be sure to mention that Beauties don't get the Aquaelvis seal of approval! K. Hansotia will cry himself to sleep tonight.

And by that I mean smoke a cigar made of aged, fermented 1,000 dollar bills.


----------



## Doc Rock

DC Julius Caeser Toro. Celebrating picking up a stash via Free Fall at about $8 a stick. I love this cigar - especially on a hot, humid day like today. Impeccable construction. Even burn. Mild-to-medium consistent flavors of coffee and cocoa throughout the more than 100 minutes of smoking pleasure. If you haven't tried one, by all means, search it out. But, no reason to pay $12.


----------



## Aquaelvis

,


Amelia Isabelle said:


> More like three pieces of cardboard rolled up into a cigarette. But I smoke Gurkha Booties, so what do I know!?
> 
> I'll be writing a review afterward, coincidentally. I'll be sure to mention that Beauties don't get the Aquaelvis seal of approval! K. Hansotia will cry himself to sleep tonight.
> 
> And by that I mean smoke a cigar made of aged, fermented 1,000 dollar bills.
> 
> View attachment 53218


Well as long as I'm getting the credit I deserve. I wanted to like them... I own a whole bunch! They look cool. 
But I'm smoking a DE Natural right now and wtf is this? I don't even know what this cigar us supposed to be doing for me... It's a weird son of a bitch! 
I can't believe the amount of smoke this thing produces from the foot. It's more than I'm exhaling. I really don't like flavored or sweetened tips, from now on I'm smoking all these from the foot.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> ,
> from now on I'm smoking all these from the foot.


FOOT FETISH

I'm slightly less interested in trying a DE Natural now, but only slightly. About a month ago I had a dream that I was smoking one, the only cigar-related dream I've had. I figured it's as good of a reason as any to try one!


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9DC


----------



## Aquaelvis

They aren't bad... Very odd tho. Great aroma. More like a pipe than cigar. The tobacco inside is like a red-brown color and very squishy. It's a sweet flavor. I'm interested to try it without the sweet end and see how that is. It's definitely something you have to try.


----------



## Slostang

Currently working on a Man o War Virtue robusto. Awesome stick for the $3 I paid for it. Not sure if I would pay retail for one though.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Slostang said:


> Currently working on a Man o War Virtue robusto. Awesome stick for the $3 I paid for it. Not sure if I would pay retail for one though.


Interesting, I found them to be on the blah side. I had 10, smoked 1 right away and didn't think much. I put the rest away. I hope they get better. On a side note, I am starting to wonder about cbid and how they store their stuff... Seems like my experiences are not matching up with others. (Or what I got from the BM) the common thread seems to be cbid?


----------



## Slostang

Aquaelvis said:


> Interesting, I found them to be on the blah side. I had 10, smoked 1 right away and didn't think much. I put the rest away. I hope they get better. On a side note, I am starting to wonder about cbid and how they store their stuff... Seems like my experiences are not matching up with others. (Or what I got from the BM) the common thread seems to be cbid?


I got these from cbid about two weeks ago. It wasn't anything thrilling by any means. It were a $3-4 dollar retail stick it would score much higher marks imo, I found it comparable to a Dunhill conneticut sort of. As a new cigar smoker I don't have the means to age any sticks at the moment but I don't feel like I've gotten any real duds from cbid yet.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Old Smokey said:


> I have truly loved the Regius Exclusivo USA Red band lanceros. When you say, Truly Really Great, I believe you! Have you tried the lancero?


Hey, Old Smokey! :smoke: No, I'm afraid not - I am not a long and skinny lover. Just smokes too hot and fast for me. I'm primarily a corona, lonsdale, and perfecto/torpedo person. Basically, I do love the Regius London seleccion the most. And Buena Vistas are a great runner up for those too! Thanks for the kind statements!


----------



## elco69

Nat Sherman Timeless Divino on a beautiful morning here in the Bay Area


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Interesting, I found them to be on the blah side. I had 10, smoked 1 right away and didn't think much. I put the rest away. I hope they get better. On a side note, I am starting to wonder about cbid and how they store their stuff... Seems like my experiences are not matching up with others. (Or what I got from the BM) the common thread seems to be cbid?


They store them at a high RH to compensate for shipping times. Gotta let them rest. If you leave them in cellos at least 2-3 months for 50ish RG, larger allow even more time. I find that even, ok ROTT cigars from CBid need a month to come down in RH.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Nasty... It's like 3 cigarettes rolled up in cardboard... Actually that's sounds a little tastier that the Booty


Isabelle Ash - Is this why they call 'em dog rockets?


----------



## steve2jenny

carrillo new wave reserva connecticut


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gurkha "Booty". Also, my review of it is up @ Isabelle Ash

I promise not to review any more Gurkhas any time soon.  I don't even have any more, my humi is full of sticks that I haven't tried yet. Exciting!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Isabelle Ash - Is this why they call 'em dog rockets?


LOL!


----------



## Miko

Black Label Trading Salvation Robusto


----------



## ForceofWill

At B&M enjoying a Kristoff ceniza de plata. My first kristoff


----------



## CraigT78

I fell in love this weekend with an Ashton ESG 22-year salute!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Domaine #10 Robusto & Nespresso Bukeela ka Ethiopia Lungo


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

AF Hemingway Best Seller. Review soon

tbqh, I was in the mood for a Nub Cameroon, but I don't have one. I guess this AF will do!  :fear:


----------



## Sprouthog

San Lotano Maduro Toro


----------



## whodeeni

Illusione 4/2g


----------



## Aquaelvis

On deck for this evening....
Never had this beer before, my wife picked it up so we will see.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> On deck for this evening....
> Never had this beer before, my wife picked it up so we will see.


That beer sounds delicious. How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

It was really tasty, very understated flavor. Just a nice hint and very smooth. It really picked up the flavor of the cigar. Made it 50% better


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> On deck for this evening....
> Never had this beer before, my wife picked it up so we will see.


Sounds good, not to sound like a total noob, but how does Porter taste? never had one. I am not a huge beer drinker, don't care for the bitter taste too much.


----------



## tysalem

Padron 2000 Maduro. Always good right up till the fingers are burnin'


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Sounds good, not to sound like a total noob, but how does Porter taste? never had one. I am not a huge beer drinker, don't care for the bitter taste too much.


Not bitter, it's very smooth. You should try that youngs double chocolate stout. That is really good!


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Not bitter, it's very smooth. You should try that youngs double chocolate stout. That is really good!


Where do I score it at?


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Where do I score it at?


Just pop in your zip code!

https://www.beermenus.com/beers/1855-young-s-double-chocolate-stout


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Where do I score it at?


Most good liquor stores with a descent beer selection will have it. Bevmo carries it, there are 3 in San fran. (Many more surrounding) that rouge chocolate stout I had the other night was from Costco.


----------



## elco69

Thanks guys!


----------



## concig

Flor de Nicaragua short robusto


----------



## searfoss

I mostly smoke the miniature cigars before going to work or if I don't have 90 minutes+ to burn out on the deck. So I bought a smattering of different ones, including the CAO Brazilias (which I love as a mini), Macanundo, Cohiba and some Ashtons.

The one I smoked today was... awful. Not worth a picture. I had the Ashton Connecticut "Senorita" mini. Poorly rolled, lasted maybe 15 minutes with moderate to light drags and little to no flavor. At least for me. I'll have a nice fat Perdomo tomorrow, perhaps and cleanse my palate. :mrgreen:

Re: Beers: In PA, you can't buy any alcohol at the grocery store or retail box stores. Unless they have a designated cafe area. Also, you can't buy beer and liquor in the same store. So we have beer stores and then "wine and spirit" stores. Thought you all might find that interesting.


----------



## droy1958

Asylum...


----------



## elco69

Casa Miranda Chapter Two


----------



## lostmedic

Drew estate KFC chunky while walking setting out my deer cameras


----------



## Miko




----------



## gtechva

Acid C-note. I love these little fellows right before bed.


----------



## pflau

AF Queen B. Got this from my local B&M. Had continuous burn issue so I had to touch it up a few times. But overall an enjoyable smoke. The taste is heavier than what I'd like. Otherwise it is unremarkable, as I'm not getting any interesting flavor besides straight ahead tobacco. I don't see why anyone would opt for this instead of a regular Chateau Fuente. I just think it is a stronger version. 3 stars for flavor and 4 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars overall.


----------



## Negatron

Ran my stash out so dropped by the B&M to grab a Padron 2000 for lunch break at work. This was my very first premium cigar I had, and my first time trying it again since then. Still lovin' it.

last cigar till payday :'( So I gotta enjoy it extra hard.


----------



## rebus20

Roc585 said:


> Which year?
> 
> Had a 2013 a few weeks ago that has been sitting around for about a year and it was a great little smoke...


I dont know. Its one i got from a member here.


----------



## droy1958

PDR Small Batch Reserve...


----------



## elco69

Kristoff Ligero Maduro - Initial light was very smooth, good tobacco flavors with a faint hint of bitter sweet cocoa. So far end of first third and this is delicious, creamy smooth tobacco with a mild hint of cayenne pepper heat that washes over my tongue and then disappears after about 30 seconds. Medium bodied, razor sharp burn and the perfect draw. I originally had a few of these in my samplers that I sold before, kinda regretting it now.

**Update** Into the last third, burn is till sharp, moved from medium to a med/full picked up a toasted nut and quick black pepper on the retrohale. Cayenne has gone away and it also has picked up a little nutmeg. So far great smoke, tastes are faint and if experienced smoker, chef, food wine fan, you should be able to pick up without any issue. I think perfect for experienced smoker and also good for noobies. no harshness at all. I am quickly becoming a fan of Kristoff Maduro and Galerones series.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## steve2jenny

La Palina Mr Sam. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Slostang

Had a Perdomo conneticut mini tonight. Very impressed, it was kinda like a mini champagne series.


----------



## quazy50

Tatuaje El Trumfador No. 4. I think Tatuaje is slowly becoming my favorite brand. Love the tattoo and this one was good as well. Peppery but not overwhelming and almost an almond flavor. Real creamy smoke. Tree guys came and removed the 3 trees for a very reasonable price and now I have a bunch of fire wood to burn. This weekend should be some good smoking. We'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Thought I sit down with one of my yard gars and a pabst blue ribbon this evening :kicknuts:


----------



## pflau

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro. Picked this up at the same time I picked up that AF Queen B last night. That Queen B had some burn issue. But this big 6-1/4 x 60 fatty is no problem. Perfect burn and perfect drew. I'm smoking this before dinner so my palate is fresh. The first thing about it that struck me is this is one smoky stick. Tastes like I'm smoking the woods that they use to smoke bacons with. Not as sweet as some other maduro. Medium strength, the flavor is not overwhelming for a 60 ring gauge. I would not want this in a skinnier size. As is it delivers a very good, almost perfect balance of smoke and subtle taste character. I'm going to try to get a Mighty Mighty in a natural wrapper to see how I like that. I am smoking on an empty stomach and the 60 ring gauge is not making me sick. So in that regard it's got those Oliva Nubs beat. 3-1/2 stars for taste and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 4 stars overall.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> Thought I sit down with one of my yard gars and a pabst blue ribbon this evening :kicknuts:


:vs_laugh: Love it.

If you need to unload some of those "yard gars" I have room! :vs_blush:

How is the four kicks? I haven't tried my Las Calaveras yet but I want to try four kicks soon too.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Thought I sit down with one of my yard gars and a pabst blue ribbon this evening :kicknuts:


hahahahaha! :bitchslap:


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Monte Pascoal Belicoso (JUN13) & a stylish Iced Coffee.


----------



## steve2jenny

DanyBoy, what is the flavor profile of that one?


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> How is the four kicks? I haven't tried my Las Calaveras yet but I want to try four kicks soon too.


You know, it wasn't that great. It was ok. I'd rather have a $2 5 Vegas classic.
I guess it wouldn't hurt to expand a bit. I found it to lack much of any real flavor. It was slight cardboard with tobacco. The burn was excellent but construction was poor on the cap. It looks good but came off when I cut it, end off the wrapper was an issue from then on- it was a constant chore to keep it from unraveling. My cutter is good so that wasn't the issue. It was just poorly attached. 
It got hot about mid way through. 
So it wasn't bad, just not good. There are a ton of cheaper sticks I'd rather smoke. I would never buy one but would smoke if it was given to me. (And I had no better option)


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> You know, it wasn't that great. It was ok. I'd rather have a $2 5 Vegas classic.


Good to know. I couldn't pull the trigger at my B&M because they were only a dollar less then the las Calaveras. If I get a deal I'll get some I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4Rick

Today I had my second cigar ever, it was an Alec Bradley Family Blend

The burn was terrible after a great light, very little smoke compared to my brothers stick which was. R&J Churchhil. Mine had very little flavor, tasted like straight tabacco and not much else. The wrapper split about 5 mins after the light. The burn did get better about half way through. It was very soft and sponge, not firm at all

Oh well, it was just one

Rick


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## ForceofWill

So that Revelation was a Leviathan  I'm a corona/robusto guy and I got greedy and wanted to try a Kristoff GC they had but it was only there in Churchill. I don't even think I got it down halfway before I had to call it quits. It was a nice chocolaty smoke too. I'm pissed at myself, should have just saved it for the house.


----------



## Isonj

My last undercrown that has been in my humi for 2 yrs


----------



## droy1958

L'Ateliar Trocadero. It's going to be too hot out until next week (hopefully) to enjoy a cigar after this. Need to head to the farm tomorrow and get on the brush hog early Saturday and get busy this weekend...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

RP 1990. That kind of blew my doors off, was not expecting it to be so good. Rich cocoa, subtle spice, very smooth. Even the first drag was delicious.

Damn.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> RP 1990. That kind of blew my doors off, was not expecting it to be so good. Rich cocoa, subtle spice, very smooth. Even the first drag was delicious.
> 
> Damn.


Glad you enjoyed it. I've never smoked a RP before....


----------



## Slostang

Working on another Camacho conneticut. These seem to always deliver!


----------



## Carolus Rex

Just fired up a Illusione Mj12 Maduro. This thing is pretty darn good after only a couple of puffs. Lacks the vinegar/citrus flavoring of it's natural sister, but it makes up for it with strong earthy tones of peat, pepper and a hint of cedar. Man I am in love with the Mjs.


----------



## tysalem

View attachment 96682


Another fantastic AF SSM. Paired it with a good IPA.


----------



## CraigT78

AF 8-5-8 and a Goose Island IPA.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. I've never smoked a RP before....


I smoked the Vintage Shaggy Lancero you sent, good stick. I reviewed it, if you haven't seen.


----------



## Franchise

Joya Rosalones


----------



## tysalem

Tatuaje La Riqueza no 4. Phenomenal cigar for right around the 4-5 dollar amount.


----------



## Shemp75

Anejo Shark



As always a dream of a smoke


----------



## pflau

Well I liked the Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro enough that I went back to that B&M and got another one in natural. This is a disappointment. Had problem staying lit. Bland taste. Drew could be better. The second half is somewhat better, a little more flavor but it's not better, just more. When a stick this size lasts almost two hours it means it's just struggling to burn. I wonder if the flavor got aged out with the chemical. Or perhaps it's too wet. I know ideally I should've kept this at 65% RH or below for a few days first. As is 2 stars for flavor and 3-1/2 stars for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall.


----------



## Aquaelvis

pflau said:


> Well I liked the Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro enough that I went back to that B&M and got another one in natural. This is a disappointment. Had problem staying lit. Bland taste. Drew could be better. The second half is somewhat better, a little more flavor but it's not better, just more. When a stick this size lasts almost two hours it means it's just struggling to burn. I wonder if the flavor got aged out with the chemical. Or perhaps it's too wet. I know ideally I should've kept this at 65% RH or below for a few days first. As is 2 stars for flavor and 3-1/2 stars for smoothness. 2.75 stars overall.


That's odd, I had the opposite experience. The natural was great, one of my favorites so far so I was excited to try the madero since I prefer those. I wasn't that impressed with the maduro tho, it was good but not great. I think you got a bad stick or rh issues.


----------



## pflau

Aquaelvis said:


> That's odd, I had the opposite experience. The natural was great, one of my favorites so far so I was excited to try the madero since I prefer those. I wasn't that impressed with the maduro tho, it was good but not great. I think you got a bad stick or rh issues.


What I am kinda struggling with is, since some people are saying that maduros should be kept at 69% and lighter wrappers should be kept at 65% or lower, how can a B&M regulate their RH to suit all cigars?

I thought the maduro was very good, not great but very good, and I liked the fact that for such a big cigar it didn't make me sick, the thus wanted to try the nature version.


----------



## quazy50

pflau said:


> What I am kinda struggling with is, since some people are saying that maduros should be kept at 69% and lighter wrappers should be kept at 65% or lower, how can a B&M regulate their RH to suit all cigars?
> 
> I thought the maduro was very good, not great but very good, and I liked the fact that for such a big cigar it didn't make me sick, the thus wanted to try the nature version.


RH is consistently personal preference. Also depends on if you are in a more humid climate. I recently read an article about how Maduro's do better at lower RH because they are a thicker wrapper. I say, experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> What I am kinda struggling with is, since some people are saying that maduros should be kept at 69% and lighter wrappers should be kept at 65% or lower, how can a B&M regulate their RH to suit all cigars?
> 
> I thought the maduro was very good, not great but very good, and I liked the fact that for such a big cigar it didn't make me sick, the thus wanted to try the nature version.


Most B&M's do not regulate for all cigars, they typicalyl have one setting, HIGH. Due to people going in and out of the cases to look at sticks, pick sticks out, etc. they typically keep the RH high to compensate for that. I always look at the hygros when I go to any B&M and majority of them are 70-71%



pflau said:


> What I am kinda struggling with is, since some people are saying that maduros should be kept at 69% and lighter wrappers should be kept at 65% or lower, how can a B&M regulate their RH to suit all cigars?
> 
> I thought the maduro was very good, not great but very good, and I liked the fact that for such a big cigar it didn't make me sick, the thus wanted to try the nature version.


Ultimately, flavor and burn is all in how you like it. I say experiment to find what you like. Easy way is to get a couple of tupperware with differenet RH Bovedas and put the same kind of stick in each one, let them rest a month or 2 and then try them. It is pretty amazing how only 5% change in RH can dramatically change the flavor of a cigar.


----------



## elco69

Tatuaje TAA Exclusive 2014 with an Imperial Stout


----------



## Aquaelvis

Great pics henry, anxious to hear about the stick and the stout! 
I'll be drinking stout as well this evening. (Haven't decided what stick will fall victim to my torch) 
Right now it's a sucker punch with diet coke by the pool


----------



## bipolarbear

Enjoying the 115* day in Kansas with a Perla Habana 1515. Apart from the tight draw, its been wonderful. Very woody with just the right amount of spice.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Great pics henry, anxious to hear about the stick and the stout!
> I'll be drinking stout as well this evening. (Haven't decided what stick will fall victim to my torch)
> Right now it's a sucker punch with diet coke by the pool


Thanks....The Tatuaje is very nice medium/full, dark cocoa, leather and some wood on the retrohale. As for the stout, I guess I am really not a beer/stout kinda guy, i didn't care for it however I did have a Organic Chocolate Stout last night and I finished that one pretty quick. This stout has a long lingering bitter taste on the back of my tongue, something that I don't care for. Last night's chocolate stout was almost like it had a tootsie roll in it and the after taste was almost non-existent, very smooth.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Chocolate stouts are hard to beat! Try that Youngs double chocolate, so far it's the best I've had. (My Costco is out of the rouge choc stout, it's a very nice balance between the youngs and a regular stout and it was a good deal = Costco!) 
Had some Lagunitas Little Sumpin Ale last night. That's a little gem as well


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Chocolate stouts are hard to beat! Try that Youngs double chocolate, so far it's the best I've had. (My Costco is out of the rouge choc stout, it's a very nice balance between the youngs and a regular stout and it was a good deal = Costco!)
> Had some Lagunitas Little Sumpin Ale last night. That's a little gem as well


Thanks for the rec. I am actually going to Costco tomorrow, crazy on Saturday, I will see what they have. I like when they have sweetness to it or heavy citrus, to me it counteracts the bitterness. the few time I have beer, it usually is Blue Moon with extra slices of orange or the Lemon Shandy. I am a light weight, last nights beer had me red...lol I guess it is the chinese in me...lol

Followup on the Tatuaje....last half has become super smooth, no pepper or harshness baking spice has come in and the cocoa has dropped, still leathery, little bit of nutmeg on the exhale, quickly comes and goes. I am really enjoying this one, I haven't had too many Tatuajes and i wish I had more of these, but alas I only have the one, it was gifted to me by another BOTL from a different forum.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> the few time I have beer, it usually is Blue Moon with extra slices of orange or the Lemon Shandy.


A good friend of mine always says; "fruit in your beer in like meat in your rear" so be careful :vs_blush:


----------



## Slostang

5 Vegas Gold and spiked sweet tea.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> A good friend of mine always says; "fruit in your beer in like meat in your rear" so be careful :vs_blush:


lol!


----------



## tysalem

Montecristo Media Noche no. 3. Not a bad smoke for the $3 price tag. I have four more of these so I'll give them some rest and see what the do.


----------



## gtechva

Aquaelvis said:


> A good friend of mine always says; "fruit in your beer in like meat in your rear" so be careful :vs_blush:


Weatherman:"Sudden unexpected cold snap on the west coast"


----------



## pflau

Umm.. Partagas 1845 Extra Fuerte. Like their website says "Available only at fine tobacconists", I picked this up from my local BM couple days ago. On the first drew I tasted the distinct character of the 1845, that sweetness that I could never quite decide really was such a good thing for the regular 1845. But as I made my way through the first third it had become apparent that this is the first habano smoke that I had really enjoyed in a long time. It is mild (for a habana) but full body, it is sweet, it is understated, it actually tastes more like a maduro but with a distinctive different undertone. I should not be surprised looking at that dark and oily wrapper. In retrospect I don't remember ever smoked a bad Partagas. It's always been a question of whether the taste is one I can get into. This is a 6x60 fatty and is buttery smooth. Cost me a good $11. No mail order discount so I don't know if I would buy it again, since I can get a lot of good portages mail ordered for under $7 a stick. This is a pleasant surprise. I guess that "fuerte" that is extra here over the regular 1845 definitely works. 4 stars for taste and 5 stars for smoothness. 4-1/2 stars overall.
Addendum: Well when the stick reached the last third it started to become hot and heavy and had problem staying lit. It started to take on a strong habano character that I was not at all too crazy about. I had to end it there and could not smoke it down to the nub. When it was burning cool it was excellent.


----------



## Shemp75

Another one to calm my nerves

Opus X Love Affair


----------



## ZenSmoke

We had a bonfire tonight and I enjoyed my first Punch Signature cigar. I wasn't expecting it to be as strong as it was. Such a good value! Speaking of good values I gave my friends the $2.50 house brand cigars. They loved em!


----------



## pflau

Heehee..


----------



## StogieNinja

A great cigar tonight, in great company, from a great dude, @socalocmatt


----------



## Friar Jay

Though I'm still finding my taste in cigars i really enjoyed this Nub Connecticut.


----------



## SticknGrind

AF Rosado Sungrown, while fixing the Jeep


----------



## elco69

SticknGrind said:


> AF Rosado Sungrown, while fixing the Jeep


How did you like the Rosado Sungrown? What jeep do you got and what did you have to fix? If you ever need parts, give me a ring, you got my number.


----------



## Tgs679

Camacho Liberty 2015


----------



## quazy50

Drew Estate Java Maduro with a Left Hand Nitro Milk Stout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Man O War Ruination


----------



## Aquaelvis

Sitting down with an AB black market vandal right now. (First time trying these)


----------



## Old Smokey

Heat index of 108 today so I am smoking a shorty Jericho Hill Shot. What it lacks in size it makes up for in flavor. Delicious little cigar.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

I'm really enjoying these San Cristobal Revelation Legend.
I guess they'll never bore me.


----------



## gtechva

from @455 Punch in a pipe tobacco split


----------



## hans hammer

First smoke in 5 days! Was one of the first sticks I fell in love with, and still love it today


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I've had some bad sticks lately so tonight I'm not taking any chances. Going with some good beers and a great cigar.

***update*** the Camacho was great, as expected. The Ballast Point Victory at Sea tho was incredible! Wow, what a great porter that made the mellow smoothness of the Camacho pop, the beer really brought a new dimension to this smoke. I can't say enough good things about the Ballast Point, light coffee and vanilla comes through and it just awesome.


----------



## quazy50

No picture. Smoked a Illusione Rothchildes. Fantastic smoke. 

ETA: Very earthy smoke, slightly sweet. A TON of smoke. Really enjoyed this one. Will have to try more Illusione's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hans hammer

Aquaelvis said:


> Well I've had some bad sticks lately so tonight I'm not taking any chances. Going with some good beers and a great cigar.


With the amount of love you've been showing the new Camacho, I'm definitely going to have to grab a 5'er


----------



## lostmedic

You can grab a 5er of Camacho in a deal on Thompson currently fyi


----------



## tysalem

Smoking a Legado de Pepin. I have to say, this is a fantastic smoke. Great flavors, perfect smoke output, and the $3 price tag doesn't hurt.

I'm glad I grabbed 20 of these from cbid.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Punch Punch OPA DIC 09









I just realized I posted this in non habanos. My apologies.


----------



## hans hammer

Wife and kid took a nap at the same time! Quick corona


----------



## Franchise

Hammer & Sickle La Habana Tradicion Serie Today 

I had a Torano Virtuoso last night and it was plugged and full of stems like every other one from the box.


----------



## hans hammer

Franchise said:


> Hammer & Sickle La Habana Tradicion Serie Today
> 
> I had a Torano Virtuoso last night and it was plugged and full of stems like every other one from the box.


Sucks about the torano. I've found they all do that, even the "50 years"


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## quazy50

H Uppman Media Noche. Enjoyable. Hot and humid here so not ideal. Slight burn issues. Good flavors but being hot and humid here it smoked a little warm for my liking. Can't wait to try another under better conditions. It's a spicy smoke with some hints of coffee which I love but again, a little warm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeeni

Los Blancos Nine Lancero


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th mad


----------



## bipolarbear

5 Vegas Cask Strength. Quickly becoming a 5 Vegas groupie...


----------



## whodeeni

Cigar King World Blend Reserva


----------



## tysalem

Giving the Diesel Hair of the Dog Rabid Figurado at try. Didn't know exactly what to expect. It's sitting right around a medium body with very little strength. I'm enjoying it, but I think I prefer the Unholy Cocktail. Then again, I'm partial to full bodied cigars.


----------



## Negatron

If cigars are sex, sometimes time is short and you'd totally be down for just a quickie.

Picked up a tin of A.Fuente cubanitos. I've been looking for some smaller sticks to bridge the gaps between my better, 2 hour sticks. This one fit the bill quite nicely. Probably one of the cleanest burns I've had in a while, and good AF flavor. There was a bit of spice that seemed to almost come and go at random, but it was the perfect amount for me.
on the visual side, they looked like they were rolled by Michael J. Fox, and the first one I pulled out had some spotting on the leaf, but the looks didn't effect the results at all.
all in all, a great little 30 minute smoke for downwards of a dollar a stick. Can't say I'd buy from B&M again (i knew i was overpaying, but really wanted to try them now), but if I can get a bargain online I'd likely swipe up a couple more.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## steve2jenny




----------



## Aquaelvis

steve2jenny said:


> View attachment 53355


Are you just going to post a pic and tease up? How was it?! I have one resting now and I'm very excited to toast it! I am not smoking anything right now, have a sore throat that seems to get worse with smoking... So I'm going to take a rest and see if it gets better. 
So I have to live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## elco69

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro with iced coffee.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## steve2jenny

Aquaelvis - first time having this. Had it resting about 60 days and it was a good flavorful cigar. Still new and I am no were near the point to pick out honey, cedar, coffee, shoe leather, snickers, etc etc lol lol. But medium body so it was not to over powering and not to weak either. Definitely worth the try.


----------



## gtechva

Ate lunch driving from one call to another. So, about 2 o'clock I popped in a B&M for a Nat Sherman.


----------



## Shemp75

Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery



Pure Jizz


----------



## Tgs679

2007 Cabaiguan Corona Extra with coffee


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked the Vintage Shaggy Lancero you sent, good stick. I reviewed it, if you haven't seen.


I did....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I'm in the mood for a fuller body stick with a light wrapper for some reason, I was thinking connie but didn't necessarily want mild. I just dug through my desktop humi and found the RyJ Reserva Real robusto sitting on the bottom, it's been marinating in there since my first sampler. This should fit the bill! I'm kind of excited, it smells a bit like vanilla. :vs_awed:

Update. This is an interesting cigar! The smoke is blue-hued, and I'm picking up flavors that are new to me altogether, including fairly prominent vanilla. If there wasn't a label on it, I'd have just assumed it was some sort of DE vanilla-infused stick. lol


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 robusto...


----------



## steve2jenny

Rocky Patel The Edge Fumas Corojo. These are from CI and I bought them based on recomendations from a thread I put up requesting suggestions for inexpensive cigars. I have had two so far and have enjoyed them for what they are, a cheaper stick which is what I was looking for. I have about 40 or so cigars that I am waiting to smoke when I can really sit down a couple of times during the week and enjoy some quality me time. These are probably in the 7.00 plus range and as a NOOB I would rather smoke the less expensive ones when my smoking window is shorter. So far these Fumas fit the bill, so to speak. :vs_karate:


----------



## droy1958

L'Ateliar Trocadero...


----------



## ODA 564

Yesterday (7/28/2015) I had a Omar Ortez Original toro that had been sitting in my humidor since 2012-3 when I got it in a Cigar Dave 'officer's club' sampler. Very nice smoke. I thought it was a maduro at first, very dark wrapper.


----------



## Sprouthog

MATASA Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Ramon Bueso Genesis Maduro Toro


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Alec Bradley Prensado, churchill
A fine smoke. Lightly spicy and leathery, pronounced cocoa, and a faintly sweet black cherry on the inhale.

It's gonna get reviewed soon, as is the RyJ Reserva Real I smoked yesterday.


----------



## steve2jenny

Perform Small Batch 2205 Connecticut


----------



## mrwakeboarder




----------



## tysalem

My Father No. 1

Just had a box of these delivered today. I decided that I didn't want to wait, so I pulled one out and lit it up. I was not disappointed.


----------



## elco69

EP Carillo La Historia - This baby is full strength and has good flavor and aroma It has been resting a few months and I think it needs a few more to mellow it, still kinda in its sickly period, tasted slight harshness in the back of my throat. I have that slight buzz and feeling a little flush, time for a Snapple. I had a few of these, but haven't tried it so I broke my general rule.


----------



## quazy50

Camacho criollo. Iced coffee. It took a while to really get into its flavors I think. It was sweet peppery with maybe a hint of caramel. Decent medium bodied smoke. Wasn't too impressed with it. B&M didn't have the Connecticut so I picked this up. I probably wouldn't buy another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well since I am heading out for a weekend camping trip I won't be able to post what I am smoking. (No cell service) So here is what I'm bringing. Waaaaay overkill I know but I am just not sure what I'll want and who I'll run into there so I am bringing more than I need. (Also a few for my wife; acid blondies, bacarrats) 
I think I'll level the trailer and toast up that Camacho while I hook everything up. 
Have a good weekend....


----------



## ForceofWill

Little norteno coronita. Great little smoke, classic Drew billowing effortless smoke.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> toast up that Camacho while I hook everything up.
> Have a good weekend....











Snap into a Camacho! YEAA-UH!


----------



## ForceofWill

At the Ashton event. Having a Aroma DE Cuba reserva. Open bar, free food and smokes. This is the life.


----------



## droy1958

Hendrik Kelner 3x3...


----------



## Carolus Rex

AJ Fernandez New World 6x58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

Christmas in July, Cohiba Red Dot Robosto and a Shiner Holiday Cheer. Great way to endure a 104F day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Tried one today still a little green but will be a nice 1.5 hr smoke in next few months


----------



## tysalem

Got off work early today. Decided to pull out a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores from the cabinet I received in the mail today. Such a fantastic little cigar.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente 8-5-8 maduro...


----------



## quazy50

Illusione Rothchildes. These are sensational in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

This was an okay stick nothing over the top but sharp burn. Will have again when I don't want a complex or overly flavorful cigar.


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Illusione Rothchildes. These are sensational in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do love those Illusiones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Genesis The Project


----------



## Miko

Caldwell Eastern Standard with a Harpoon 192.

Got to love long weekends!


----------



## Bluedragon

Today? Nothing. On Wednesday I had a Romeo Y Juliet and enjoyed a smoke with a cousin. She had never tried a cigar, though she regularly smokes cigarettes.


----------



## hans hammer

This is from a sampler I got around 3 years ago when I really got into smoking. Burn, draw and smoke output are surprisingly well so far. But, like I've found with most AB's, it's turning out to be VERY one dimensional .


----------



## Negatron

Had my first Undercrown this afternoon. Tasted great, but burned horribly and the wrapper split at the cap. Think Im going to buy some more and give them some more time, but I couldn't wait...


----------



## droy1958

LA Aurora CT...


----------



## ForceofWill

Negatron said:


> Had my first Undercrown this afternoon. Tasted great, but burned horribly and the wrapper split at the cap. Think Im going to buy some more and give them some more time, but I couldn't wait...


Crazy. Every Drew I've had was immaculately constructed. Give another a shot.

Having a San Cristobal Prophet.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## ZenSmoke

Enjoyed my first Romeo y Julieta today. 10/10!


----------



## quazy50

Tatuaje tattoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

Monte Platinum in Churchill


----------



## kbdillard

Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crush


----------



## elco69

kbdillard said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crush


How did you like the Cream Crush? I got a few hanging out in my humi, but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

AF 8-5-8 Maduro.. making music always makes me wanna smoke.


----------



## elco69

pflau said:


> AF 8-5-8 Maduro.. making music always makes me wanna smoke.


"Making music" makes me want to smoke too :vs_blush: BTdubs I am not a musician


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Prensado Churchill


----------



## Doc Rock

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Toro. Scored two boxes at about $8 a stick. So mellow and smooth!


----------



## tonyzoc

My first Av






o Maduro

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Started smoking this new world and wow was I enjoying it. It must have been obvious because Mother Nature decided to bear her head again and made it start to sprinkle not bad then next thing I hear is the warning sirens go off. Work pager going off with alerts and I sit there only at the half way point :vs_sob: so I decide I'd wait till I couldn't smoke any longer. Well made it to about two inches left before Mother Nature made the final decision to put it out early. Hopeful can get back out and smoke another one once this storm runs through......


----------



## gtechva

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53495
> 
> 
> Started smoking this new world and wow was I enjoying it. It must have been obvious because Mother Nature decided to bear her head again and made it start to sprinkle not bad then next thing I hear is the warning sirens go off. Work pager going off with alerts and I sit there only at the half way point :vs_sob: so I decide I'd wait till I couldn't smoke any longer. Well made it to about two inches left before Mother Nature made the final decision to put it out early. Hopeful can get back out and smoke another one once this storm runs through......


Hate you couldn't nub it but glad you're safe. Live to smoke another day.


----------



## lostmedic

I've got more. Def a great stick loved it


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I'm back from camping. Tired, haven't even brought the trailer back to storage. But I thought I'd relax a bit. 
Undercrown, my first one. Pretty good stick. Lots of smoke. Too tired to go into detail but I like it. Burn issues tho. They get extra credit for such a cool band. 
I smoked a ton while camping and fishing. I think I was averaging 4-5 a day. Good times!
As I hit the halfway point I again ask myself why I buy robustos!? It's like having a salad for dinner! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Cibao Valley

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova Maduro.
This one was just ok. Nothing spectacular but a decent smoke in the park on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well my last smoke was with coffee, now I need to wind down from the caffeine so I thought a stout would help.  
I don't know what I'm smoking, other than a CAO. It had no date, so I know it was in the early days. (3 months ago?) I assume I got it in a sampler. Just got into it but so far I like it. (Whatever it is)
*** I found it, it's a Black Bengal***


----------



## whodeeni

Botl cigar


----------



## tysalem

The bright white ash of a Padron never gets old.


----------



## Aquaelvis

tysalem said:


> View attachment 53501
> 
> 
> The bright white ash of a Padron never gets old.


I still haven't tried one of these yet. I almost did, was looking for something on my wish list at a B&M (not my normal one) saw these but when I picked one up it was a dried out mess so I left. One of these days...


----------



## Franchise




----------



## tysalem

Aquaelvis said:


> I still haven't tried one of these yet. I almost did, was looking for something on my wish list at a B&M (not my normal one) saw these but when I picked one up it was a dried out mess so I left. One of these days...


Definitely give one a try when you can find one in good condition. Padron 2000 Maduro was my first box purchase and I'm working on my third box. They really are fantastic smokes for right around the $4 mark. I would recommend trying one of the Anniversary Series too. 1964 or 1926. They are truly phenomenal smokes. Great special occasion cigars. If you want to look at something a little more pricy, take a look at their Family Reserve line. I've smokes two of those and they were by far my favorite cigars.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Esteban Carrerras Coventry box pressed maduro. T'was EXCELLIENTE`! :rockon:


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Sprouthog

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Poderoso Torpedo


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

KFC Muwat. Sweet, smokey, and unrealistically delicious.


----------



## Slostang

Perdomo lot 23. A little earthy and too free of a draw for my liking at first. Develops a bit more flavor into the 2nd 3rd and held to the end. Good construction, sharp burn and holy smoke production batman. Decent stick overall, probably not a re buy though.


----------



## tonyzoc

Ambos Mundos Summatra. They're always good. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

On the menu tonight is an old favorite, the TS brewing Sugar Pine Porter and a new stick, 5 Vegas cask strength. I just got it toasted up but so far so good!


----------



## quazy50

Smoked a taboo twist last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pck1

Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark + Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades Shank


----------



## droy1958

Asylum...


----------



## quazy50

Las Calaveras 2015... With my smoking buddy. She missed me.




























My victory cigar for surviving my 1500 mile round trip ride to Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. Great smoke. Perfect construction, earthy, peppery, hint of mocha, tighter draw than I usually like but no issues. A review I watched talked about a slight cinnamon and even black cherry flavor, but I didn't get any of that. This was the LC50. I have another and will try it when it's rested longer and I have 5 LC46s left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

J. D. Howard Reserve Toro...


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## tonyzoc

My Father's Lancero

...can't post pictures 😂

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Earlier @Amelia Isabelle is "omg" about getting some of these. So I decided to revisit one tonight.

In March I smoked one with a little over 90 days on it. It was smooth but I wasn't impressed with the amount of taste. This one has 144 days. After lighting, I'm impressed with the taste. I pour a couple of fingers of Defiant whiskey and pretty much drowned out the taste of the cigar. Now I'm wondering if I did something similar last time. Good stick, great drink, bad pairing. My bad. May have to start making pairing notes.


----------



## elco69

DPG Blue Label with Chocolate Stout......Prelit draw, I knew I was gonna be in for a treat with the crazy spiciness this bad boy puts out. The cayenne pepper like washed over my tongue and I haven't even lit this thing yet. After a few puffs, it is slowly fading into a beautiful deep earth, faint black pepper and dark baking cocoa, good match with the stout. @Aquaelvis, I still want to try that sweet pine stout that you always post up.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> @Aquaelvis, I still want to try that sweet pine stout that you always post up.


Oh yeah, you gotta try that! I'm torn between that one and Ballast Points Victory at Sea... That's a good brew! How is the one you got there? 
I like the picture too 
I had a Monty tonight and it was blah...


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Oh yeah, you gotta try that! I'm torn between that one and Ballast Points Victory at Sea... That's a good brew! How is the one you got there?
> I like the picture too
> I had a Monty tonight and it was blah...


So far soo good, it doesn't have that lingering bitterness like other beers/stouts have, I like that. it is very clean, comes in and quickly leaves just the way I like it.

**Update** Almost done with the first third and man what a downshift.....It was full strength like a Mack truck with 8 turbos, now it is cruising along at medium strength, cocoa and pepper have died off into a creamy leather, still deep earth, on the retrohale there is a cooking spice that I can't quite put my finger on and it has a little bit of heat zing on the back of my tongue. Perfect draw and near perfect burn considering there is a slight breeze. This stick and the trying the stout is exactly what I needed after the past few days that I have had....pure craziness:wacko:


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> it is very clean, comes in and quickly leaves just the way I like it.


Sounds like a good woman! :vs_lol:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Sounds like a good woman! :vs_lol:


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Tractor, trailer are go. Heavy ashtray, Arturo Fuente Flor Fina, check. Flux capacitor... fluxing?
Thanks for the stick, David

Aquaelvis. I hope a tobacco beetle the size of a scarab lunges out of your humidor and bites you in the man parts. :vs_blush:


----------



## Carolus Rex

My first AF Anejo No. 50, I bought this one and 2 other Vitolas in June. It was pretty delicious. I am going to let the other rest longer and circle back at some point in the future.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

So back story bought a bunch of these a bit ago thinking they were something else. They were dirt cheap so I threw them in storage to hand out to drunk friends. Flash forward to today as I was reorganizing my stash I came across them and thought wth why not try

I'm getting a nice tobacco flavor with hints of light sweetness. Nothing over the top. But man the smoke output rivals any DE I've came across. Very slow burning 30 mins in and only an inch down. Not one that I'll jump to all the time but i am very impressed wit his cheap stick


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53550
> 
> They were dirt cheap so I threw them in storage to hahaha and out to drunk friends.


To hahaha. Love auto correct.










Smoked an H Uppman Media Noche. I smoked one earlier in July, it was way too humid and the cigar had burning issues, smoked real hot in the end and was very mushy. This one how ever had slight awkward burn but always fixed it self. Peppery at first then mostly just earthy tobacco and leather flavors. Got this in a sampler with some Tatuaje El Triumphador No 4s that I wanted to try. The tats are great. The Media Noches are alright. Probably wouldn't buy any more but a decently enjoyable smoke in this gorgeous day off of work. If these were in the $5 dollar range it would be a steel but it's around $8 on CI for a 5ver (40 for 5). The first one gave me spins and sick feeling because it was so hot, this one is more medium/medium-full. Slight buzz.

ETA: the final 1/3 got a crazy burn had to touch up and got a little warm. Ending with an inch left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebus20

Alec Bradley Retreat


----------



## elco69

Herrera Estelli by DE....tons of smoke out put (typical DE Fashion) Solid tobacco flavor with a bit of a black pepper, perfect draw, little wavy burn, so far great everyday stick.


----------



## droy1958

Nica Rustica...


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53549
> 
> 
> Tractor, trailer are go. Heavy ashtray, Arturo Fuente Flor Fina, check. Flux capacitor... fluxing?
> Thanks for the stick, David
> 
> Aquaelvis. I hope a tobacco beetle the size of a scarab lunges out of your humidor and bites you in the man parts. :vs_blush:


You bet...


----------



## pck1

Tatuaje La Verite 2009


----------



## tonyzoc

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53550
> 
> 
> So back story bought a bunch of these a bit ago thinking they were something else. They were dirt cheap so I threw them in storage to hand out to drunk friends. Flash forward to today as I was reorganizing my stash I came across them and thought wth why not try
> 
> I'm getting a nice tobacco flavor with hints of light sweetness. Nothing over the top. But man the smoke output rivals any DE I've came across. Very slow burning 30 mins in and only an inch down. Not one that I'll jump to all the time but i am very impressed wit his cheap stick


I like these, especially that size. I got some in a sampler and was pleasantly surprised. I've recently tried the Habano2 box press...even better.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Tonight I'm smoking the Kristoff Galerones Intensivo.








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

My first V and my first lancero



drinking vodka and tonic with lemon and lime...



lostmedic said:


> They were dirt cheap so I threw them in storage to hand out to drunk friends.


but not quite there.:beerchug:


----------



## lostmedic

Round two for tonight. Starting off poor with a horrible cut. Don't cut in the dim twilight outside hope this holds together :mmph:


----------



## lostmedic

gtechva said:


> My first V and my first lancero
> 
> 
> 
> drinking vodka and tonic with lemon and lime...
> 
> but not quite there.:beerchug:


I've only had a few lanceros but I have enjoyed them


----------



## Carolus Rex

Burning down a Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf right now. Really liking it, very smooth hints of caramel, raisin, slight pepper with some oak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well there it is fellas... My first Gloria. I'm drinking the Old Rasp right out of the bottle... Because I'm a savage (what can I say? Mama tried...)


***update*** I'm 1/3 into it, burn isn't good. I've touched it up again and it's still getting funky. Ash is flaky too... Like a meth addict looking for work! Overall I'm not impressed, I held onto this one for over a month because I heard such great things but I'm not seeing it. It's ok, but not great. I'd smoke a $1 black ops maduro before another one of these. 
We will see what develops as it goes on....

Well I got to the band line and it went out. Was going to re-light but decided it wasn't worth it. I left the little fellow in the ashtray and heaped scorn and ridicule upon it. I don't see what all the fuss is about these cigars is. It was too strong in the vitamin N and too weak in any appreciable flavor. To be fair, I got it in a CI sampler that comes with a humidor. To my surprise they pack the cigars inside the humidor without any type of humidity. It wasn't like they did it just for shipping either, looked like it was packed that way from china! (Months in a dry humie?) So it is entirely possible that they sucked the life out of these sticks because so far I haven't had a good one in the lot.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53549
> 
> 
> Tractor, trailer are go. Heavy ashtray, Arturo Fuente Flor Fina, check. Flux capacitor... fluxing?
> Thanks for the stick, David
> 
> Aquaelvis. I hope a tobacco beetle the size of a scarab lunges out of your humidor and bites you in the man parts. :vs_blush:


Just an FYI your gurka beauties are on sale in cigarpage currently :vs_boom:


----------



## hans hammer

Old school smoke bomb...undercrown gran toro


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well there it is fellas... My first Gloria. I'm drinking the Old Rasp right out of the bottle... Because I'm a savage (what can I say? Mama tried...)
> 
> ***update*** I'm 1/3 into it, burn isn't good. I've touched it up again and it's still getting funky. Ash is flaky too... Like a meth addict looking for work! Overall I'm not impressed, I held onto this one for over a month because I heard such great things but I'm not seeing it. It's ok, but not great. I'd smoke a $1 black ops maduro before another one of these.
> We will see what develops as it goes on....
> 
> Well I got to the band line and it went out. Was going to re-light but decided it wasn't worth it. I left the little fellow in the ashtray and heaped scorn and ridicule upon it. I don't see what all the fuss is about these cigars is. It was too strong in the vitamin N and too weak in any appreciable flavor. To be fair, I got it in a CI sampler that comes with a humidor. To my surprise they pack the cigars inside the humidor without any type of humidity. It wasn't like they did it just for shipping either, looked like it was packed that way from china! (Months in a dry humie?) So it is entirely possible that they sucked the life out of these sticks because so far I haven't had a good one in the lot.


Gloria Cubanas do better with time, especially the larger ring gauges as they need at least 4-6 months to acclimate, but that wouldn't help if those were dried out chinese LGC


----------



## elco69

Aging RoomF55 in Robusto size.....prelit draw, dry hay, a little bit of black pepper, smooth draw. First light, black pepper creamy leather, solid medium body.

**Update** 2nd third, pepper goes away and it has transition into a mild-medium profile, with baking spice, mild milk chocolate and retrahale pressent fresh baked bread.

Last 3rd, this bad boy has ramped up to medium/full, tons of smoke and black pepper has come back with a vengeance. Creamy leather, baked bread is gone, perfect draw and burn. I got the niccups now, I should slow down, but I have to go to a client location soon, but I want to finish it...ugh

Thoughts, perfect morning or lunchtime stick. I have a few more resting and I am going to pickup another fiver.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lostmedic

Just starting this nice little smoke before going into work my 36 hour shift. Be jealous lol.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I found this little orphan in the bottom of the humie. I don't usually like small sticks but I was looking for a robusto so I grabbed this instead. (Corona)
Got it toasted up and was met with some good flavors and smoke to spare! I looked it up online out of curiosity and found they are cheap and don't get good reviews! Well, I have nothing bad to day, in fact I'm going to look for more. Great little stick.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Domaine #10 Robusto & a Nespresso Arpeggio Decaffeinato


----------



## droy1958

Kelner 4x4...


----------



## ForceofWill

First Gurkha, a titan. It's alright, got a 5er sampler tin for cheap. Don't get the hype, maybe the beauty will turn out better.


----------



## tonyzoc

Flor del las Antillas Toro Gordo









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Great minds think a like! 










tonyzoc said:


> Flor del las Antillas Toro Gordo
> 
> View attachment 53567
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

I should have had an antillas stupid Gurkha lol


----------



## pck1

illusione eccj 20th


----------



## Ming on Mongo

ForceofWill said:


> First Gurkha, a titan. It's alright, got a 5er sampler tin for cheap. *Don't get the hype*, maybe the beauty will turn out better.


Them's prolly fightin' words to some of more 'sensitive' Gurkha fans! :mrgreen:

Had a nice noon lunch topped off with a Partagas Sabrosos Cameroon Corona (delicioso!!).


----------



## gtechva

Saint Luis Rey Gen2


----------



## CraigT78

I smoked a small L'atelier I received in a sampler purchased here from a BOTL. Can't find much info on it, but it seems it has some age on it. All white band with gold lettering. Probably 38-40 ring gauge, maybe 5 inches. It was very smooth. The first third was slow to open, but the remaining 2/3's were good. I might look to see if the local B&M has larger sizes of this brand. I would have took a pic but the phone was dead.


----------



## Bird-Dog

CraigT78 said:


> I smoked a small L'atelier I received in a sampler purchased here from a BOTL. Can't find much info on it, but it seems it has some age on it. All white band with gold lettering. Probably 38-40 ring gauge, maybe 5 inches. It was very smooth. The first third was slow to open, but the remaining 2/3's were good. I might look to see if the local B&M has larger sizes of this brand. I would have took a pic but the phone was dead.


L'atelier Travailleurs 4.5" x 38 - very nice - comes in foil 5-pks with pre-clipped heads


----------



## Shemp75

OR Viaje Zombie 2011


----------



## CraigT78

curmudgeonista said:


> L'atelier Travailleurs 4.5" x 38 - very nice - comes in foil 5-pks with pre-clipped heads


Thank you so much! I attempted to Google it but couldn't find a match to the band I had. Those are it!


----------



## Aquaelvis

First Muwat, haven't decided what beer to drink with it yet. I just got into it and still trying to figure it out- great smoke output tho!


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> First Muwat, haven't decided what beer to drink with it yet. I just got into it and still trying to figure it out- great smoke output tho!


Just got one on Cbid. So excited to try it.


----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> Just got one on Cbid. So excited to try it.


This one just got here on Tuesday... I couldn't wait. It is good...
Well I'm done with it. I didn't love it, first half was pretty good but the second half had pepper to spare! It's also pretty high in vitamin N. It was a short smoke but I'm light headed and feel plenty of buzz... I am not a fan of that. 
I'd try another but wouldn't spend a ton or go out of my way to get one. Maybe with more rest? But the Nic hit isn't great.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> This one just got here on Tuesday... I couldn't wait. It is good...


Good to hear. I love camp fires and heard this sort of gives off that aroma, I think I will pick up some Surly Smoke if I can to pair with it.

http://surlybrewing.com/beer/smoke/

doubt I'll be able to find it tho!


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> This one just got here on Tuesday... I couldn't wait. It is good...
> Well I'm done with it. I didn't love it, first half was pretty good but the second half had pepper to spare! It's also pretty high in vitamin N. It was a short smoke but I'm light headed and feel plenty of buzz... I am not a fan of that.
> I'd try another but wouldn't spend a ton or go out of my way to get one. Maybe with more rest? But the Nic hit isn't great.


try the chunky next time good 30-45 min smoke no buzz


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> try the chunky next time good 30-45 min smoke no buzz


I got the chunky for 3 bucks on cbid so that sounds perfect.


----------



## lostmedic

i smoke them with the old lady who hates pepper and hates vitamin N and she enjoys them


----------



## droy1958

Fallen Angel...


----------



## gtechva

Cubita Nouveau Churchill with thanks to @germandude890


----------



## Aquaelvis

Nat Sherman explorer maduro - I am a huge fan of the Nat Sherman Host so we will see...

***update*** about 1/2 way into it. Not bad, but not great. Nothing complex, no nicotine yet. Kinda reminds me of Cinemax after dark when I was a kid... You knew there was much more to see but that damn cameraman never panned down to give you the good stuff! So I just sit here and hope, slightly frustrated but not hating it. 
The Host is way better


----------



## tonyzoc

Padron night...








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Natural Dark Angel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slostang

No pic tonight, but CAO gold corona. Rott and smoking like a champ. These are easily the best cigars in their price point imo.


----------



## pck1

illusione fume d'amour clementes


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje Petemas


----------



## tonyzoc

Cuban Honey coffee with a coffee...not bad...








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Just before lighting dropped this stick and split the wrapper. Binder seems okay so let's hope. This is my first try of these sticks :vs_sob:


----------



## steve2jenny

Decided to try one. Kids are at work and wife is out of town and enjoying some relaxing time on the deck. Unfortunately there was a small crack in the wrapper and a knot in the cigar that is making this a rediculous cigar to smoke. Can't hardly get any smoke out of it. I will work at it for a little bit longer but I am probably going to get out one of the New Worlds I have in the humidors.


----------



## lostmedic

That the Pilsner one?


----------



## steve2jenny

Yes it is. The draw is loosening up finally, it is good. Now that I can get the smoke and flavors out of it


----------



## gtechva

Ya'll are starting to bring me down with all these split wrappers. Steve I'm glad yours came around. I hope yours hold up Treavor. I've never smoked one of those either but have one or two that need to be set fire to.


----------



## lostmedic

gtechva said:


> Ya'll are starting to bring me down with all these split wrappers. Steve I'm glad yours came around. I hope yours hold up Treavor. I've never smoked one of those either but have one or two that need to be set fire to.


It's doing great with no issues just high humidity today that making burn lil wonky but nothing bad. I'm shocked on the flavor. I'm getting a tea leaf flavor and when I drink my dr pepper I get favors of a green pepper. Very interesting


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

While I was in, as my ex co-worker from Afghanistan calls it, "the jungles of Michigan", I smoked:

KFC Muwat: It tastes like someone stealthily hung a bunch of tobacco sausages inside a room intended for meat sausages and got them out before anyone could notice. It's a cool flavor, but I probably won't smoke more for the same reason that I avoid infused cigars.
Nub Connecticut: I didn't remember these being so wonderfully smooth and flavorful. That's 2 for 2, Nub. Can't wait to try the Nub Maduro!
AF Flor Fina 8-5-8: A tasty smoke, but I don't see myself buying any if I can get a Hemingway instead
Padron 2000: Felt like it had been stored properly/was in good condition, smelled great, but the smoke was so intense that it felt like razors were actively cutting the inside of my mouth. I have never experienced *that* before. I'm going to let these three 3000s rest until the cows come home.


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

ChiGars said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


That brand is on my radar


----------



## droy1958

Trocadero...


----------



## gtechva

from @purepoker



Nice stick. Really enjoying this.


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nub Connecticut: I didn't remember these being so wonderfully smooth and flavorful. That's 2 for 2, Nub. Can't wait to try the Nub Maduro!
> AF Flor Fina 8-5-8: A tasty smoke, but I don't see myself buying any if I can get a Hemingway instead
> Padron 2000: Felt like it had been stored properly/was in good condition, smelled great, but the smoke was so intense that it felt like razors were actively cutting the inside of my mouth. I have never experienced *that* before. I'm going to let these three 3000s rest until the cows come home.


Nub: I always load up when I see them on a certain site for $3 a stick. They are fat and always produce good flavorful smoke. But because they are fat I always get a little too much nicotine hit.
8-5-8: While not as good as Hemingway and not as consistent, it _is_ cheaper so you get what you pay for. I've had a couple boxes of those but would probably go for the Double Chateau from now on.

addendum: just finished an 8-5-8 Maduro. Had this in my humidor with 65% RH for a couple weeks. Very flavorful. Excellent burn. Zero nicotine hit. Sometimes when you hit upon a good 8-5-8, it can be really really good.


----------



## CraigT78

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012. By far the best I've smoked yet.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

My always non mistake choice: San Cristobal Revelation Legend & a portuguese cognac stile spirit called "Adega Velha".


----------



## Dylanj04

Today I smoked (and did not enjoy) a Te-Amo World Selection Series Dominicana Blend. Harsh spicy wood was all I got from that stick. Very one dimensional.


----------



## whodeeni

Signature House Blend DC!


----------



## Aquaelvis

It's a beautiful morning here in California, about 70° and sunny. I decided to go sit by the pool and listen to the sounds of the waterfall while I enjoy my morning coffee. I go through about a dozen sticks trying to find the perfect match for this morning. I finally remembered the Isla Del Sol that I received a few days ago. I knew they would be wet but still it just seem to fit the bill for a morning like this. 
So I arm myself with a giant cup of strong coffee and head out to do some toasting. 
Right away I'm hit with that damn sweetened tip! I struggle through it with the help of my coffee and wonder why in the hell anyone would put something like that on a cigar?
I get it toasted up and work through the 1st inch or so. I have to say I'm loving it. Smoke output is not tremendous but it will suffice. (It is wet after all) 
I'm getting a nice hint of coffee and a little bit of hot cocoa on the retro. It's a perfect blend not too overpowering just the slightest hint. This is not one of those infused candy sticks. It is ultra smooth- no harshness, no pepper very easy on the retro. 
So far it's a joy! 
We will see where it goes from here...
Well I nubbed it. It got a little pepper towards the end, but there was a split near the band so that skewed the flavors a bit. (Being wet I'm not going to hold that against it) There was a slight Nic buzz but very mild and I was smoking on an empty stomach. 
Very happy with it, glad I got another 5'er on the way. If you are looking for something infused but not over the top, you might enjoy this. It's a lot like a Java but much less of that infused feel- a good combo when you feel like something along those lines. Not complex or earth shattering but a pleasant smoke at a good price.


----------



## Carolus Rex

San Lotano Oval natural.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemp75

Winner of the biggest cigar label 2014

Hammer + Sickle LE14



Creamy and nutty with pepper zings on the retro. Pretty good change of pace mild-med smoke (since i love the full bodied beasts) but i feel 1 and half inches too long of a smoke.Got bored and I chucked it with a good 2ish inches to go.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> San Lotano Oval natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think? I have one resting right now and am looking forward to it


----------



## droy1958

My Father CT...


----------



## Slostang

CORO and a beer. Excellent as always.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Domaine #10 Robusto & Nespresso Kazaar.


----------



## lostmedic

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Avo Uvezian Domaine #10 Robusto & Nespresso Kazaar.


Did you bite the end off haha

Currently smoking a My Uzi


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

lostmedic said:


> Did you bite the end off haha


My cutter isn't doing a perfect job...
By the way, you are a great observer! 
LOL


----------



## pflau

Nub McFatty Maduro. Flavorful but rather harsh. Testing my manliness here. Bonus point for guessing who's that on TV.








Addendum: oh geez.. had to cut this one short, couldn't deal with the nicotine hit:|


----------



## Shemp75

Viaje FOAB 2014


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

pflau said:


> Nub McFatty Maduro. Flavorful but rather harsh. Testing my manliness here. Bonus point for guessing who's that on TV.
> 
> Addendum: oh geez.. had to cut this one short, couldn't deal with the nicotine hit:|


I just bought one for Mal to try since I like their cammies and the connies so much. I can live without most maduro sticks, I'm finding. We smoked a Camacho Triple Maduro last night and we agreed that it was "the most uneventful cigar that we've smoked". Didn't even make it to the nub, that's the second time that's ever happened. The other stick was also a maduro.

He's holding it for the picture, what a gentleman!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> We smoked a Camacho Triple Maduro last night and we agreed that it was "the most uneventful cigar that we've smoked". Didn't even make it to the nub


Not sure what Camacho did with that blend, but ever since they changed blends and changed the bands to that ridiculously large one, the Triple Maduro has turned to crap. I was at my friends house a couple of weeks ago and he had the older banded TM's and he gave me one and it was wonderful. I figured I must have had a bad one, so I figured I would fire one up from my stash, which has been resting for almost a year, and damn that was a piece of garbage....tossed it half way through and grabbed a different stick.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I was enjoying a Nub Cameroon with some freshly ground Caribou Mahogany. Out of nowhere, torrential downpour. Can't smoke inside, cigar wasted. Sigh.


----------



## 223Patriot

Haven't smoked it yet, but I have a My Father Le Bijou 1922 on deck to smoke tonight. It's my first time smoking this particular stick, but I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Nat Sherman Maduro Toro


----------



## droy1958




----------



## quazy50

L'Atelier Surrogates Cracker Crumbs. Nutty, salty, peppery. I like it. With a captain Dr. pepper. Perfect burn too.

ETA: I smoked this thing till my fingers burned. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

SosA Half Century...and it's very good.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

A fat 5"×64 Gran Honduras Cabinet Selection Gran Consul (Gran Habano in US market). I recommend this stick to those who love the largest rings. Burns very well, a compacted ash, no harsh, body mild to medium first third, after medium till the end!


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> What did you think? I have one resting right now and am looking forward to it


I liked it, I am going buy a couple more and let them sit.


----------



## gtechva

Oliva Serie O


----------



## pck1

tatuaje anarchy 2015


----------



## lostmedic

pck1 said:


> tatuaje anarchy 2015


and?????


----------



## whodeeni

Quesada España Corona


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian XO Notturno Tubos & a classic capuccinno.


----------



## lostmedic

Forgot. This smoke lasted me well over two hours such a nice surprise on such a wonderful day


----------



## droy1958

AB Nica Puro...good tasting cigar, but it has the usual combustion problems that AB seems to be going through the last few years. I wish they would slow down on the new blends and fix the combustion problems with their current blends. A few years ago I was considering putting a Prensado tatoo on my caboose (butt) it's going to have to wait until I can get one to burn without relighting it five times to finish the cigar....


----------



## pflau

AF Double Chateau Maduro ROTT. Got a box of these for a little over $5 a stick. What can I say except that it has good flavor and lots of smoke for the money. This is for when I want to eat in a dinner with large portions and lots of meat and potato as opposed to going to a French restaurant and nibble on a small entree. 3 stars for flavor and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3.75 stars overall.


----------



## droy1958

pflau said:


> AF Double Chateau Maduro ROTT. Got a box of these for a little over $5 a stick. What can I say except that it has good flavor and lots of smoke for the money. This is for when I want to eat in a dinner with large portions and lots of meat and potato as opposed to going to a French restaurant and nibble on a small entree. 3 stars for flavor and 4-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3.75 stars overall.


I really like those, especially with the Sungrown wrapper....


----------



## pflau

droy1958 said:


> I really like those, especially with the Sungrown wrapper....


I wish it came in Cameroon. But it seems AF doesn't make cheap Cameroon sticks.


----------



## droy1958

pflau said:


> I wish it came in Cameroon. But it seems AF doesn't make cheap Cameroon sticks.


They do come with a Cameroon wrapper also...
https://www.jrcigars.com/item/arturo-fuente-cigars/arturo-fuente/double-chateau


----------



## pflau

droy1958 said:


> They do come with a Cameroon wrapper also...
> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/arturo-fuente-cigars/arturo-fuente/double-chateau


Sure they got it right? How come I can't find it in CI or Thompsons?


----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Pudgy Monster Face


----------



## lostmedic

Nice 1844 for night cap after teaching today


----------



## Carolus Rex

Padrón 1964 Anniversary #4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

pflau said:


> Sure they got it right? How come I can't find it in CI or Thompsons?


I don't know why, but it's listed as Cameroon on their website, but natural on others. You're probably right, and I just stepped on my ****....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53623
> 
> 
> Nice 1844 for night cap after teaching today


I can't wait for mine to rest for a good year or two. They're not very complex, but I really enjoy them! I'm tempted to buy a second box, the wee figurado ones.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Okay, so maybe sometimes Habano wrappers do the trick. You still have a long way to go to earn back my trust though, Oliva!

generously bombed by David! ^


----------



## quazy50

Est. 1844. Eh. Pretty one dimensional. Dark coffee flavor the whole way through with some cocoa. Good for a while but I got bored with it. Burn was a little odd too. Had a small tunnel for the first inch. Didn't affect the smoke just looked funny. Last third it had a wonky burn but corrected it self. If it were a smaller stick I think I would have enjoyed it more. Decent stick to make me sit down for an hour 45 and read material for my PE exam tho. 
@elco69 you wanted to know what I thought of this IIRC. A little long for me for lack of complexity. But another size I'd try again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53631
> 
> 
> Okay, so maybe sometimes Habano wrappers do the trick. You still have a long way to go to earn back my trust though, Oliva!
> 
> generously bombed by David! ^


You're welcome...


----------



## tonyzoc

AJF Spectre









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Est. 1844. Eh. Pretty one dimensional. Dark coffee flavor the whole way through with some cocoa. Good for a while but I got bored with it. Burn was a little odd too. Had a small tunnel for the first inch. Didn't affect the smoke just looked funny. Last third it had a wonky burn but corrected it self. If it were a smaller stick I think I would have enjoyed it more. Decent stick to make me sit down for an hour 45 and read material for my PE exam tho.
> @elco69 you wanted to know what I thought of this IIRC. A little long for me for lack of complexity. But another size I'd try again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update sir! I still haven't had one yet.


----------



## Ssirota8

Just finished a Cameroon Decade.


----------



## Sprouthog

RP Cuban Blend


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Thanks for the update sir! I still haven't had one yet.


I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will probably fire one up tomorrow


----------



## Aquaelvis

I got a fiver of Padron 3000 maddies today but decided to let them rest. Went with this combo which is more of a sure thing than a drunk catholic school girl on prom night! I'm going to enjoy this... 
(Enjoyed a few prom nights too but that's a whole 'nuther story :vs_blush

If you haven't tried a brickhouse... Wtf are you thinking? Get one! 
If you haven't had a ballast point victory at sea... You are crazy or you are a recovering alcoholic (maybe both, ask your sponsor)


----------



## hans hammer

First smoke after working five 12's. These are even better after 7-8 months rest


----------



## Shemp75

La Colmena Unico Especial


----------



## Carolus Rex

Aquaelvis said:


> I got a fiver of Padron 3000 maddies today but decided to let them rest. Went with this combo which is more of a sure thing than a drunk catholic school girl on prom night! I'm going to enjoy this...
> (Enjoyed a few prom nights too but that's a whole 'nuther story :vs_blush
> 
> If you haven't tried a brickhouse... Wtf are you thinking? Get one!
> If you haven't had a ballast point victory at sea... You are crazy or you are a recovering alcoholic (maybe both, ask your sponsor)


Ballast Point makes some seriously good beer, Victory at Sea, Sculpin (Grapefruit too) and the Tongue Buckler are my favs.


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53621
> 
> Forgot. This smoke lasted me well over two hours such a nice surprise on such a wonderful day
> View attachment 53622


Did you like it??


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Did you like it??


I really enjoyed it. Yes it's a simple not very complex but hey it had good flavor all they way through. Only a wonky burn at the beginning but I assume you get that with any shaped tip from small to larger. I enjoyed it enough to I've got another 20 coming :vs_box:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> I really enjoyed it. Yes it's a simple not very complex but hey it had good flavor all they way through. Only a wonky burn at the beginning but I assume you get that with any shaped tip from small to larger. I enjoyed it enough to I've got another 20 coming :vs_box:


Next year after these rest a bit, these are going to be the first "yard gar" for me. They taste like cocoa and coffee, that's it. No spice, no nuances of leather and wood, no unpredictable dynamics. And where is our problem there anyway, given that chocolate and coffee are two of my favorite things!?


----------



## pck1

Yesterday: Paul Garmirian Gourmet II Torpedo (1995 vintage), L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER14, Tatuaje Old Man and the C "Lancero".

Today (so far): Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura....


----------



## ODA 564

Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto


----------



## Ssirota8

Fratello today on the golf course...not as good as the Cameroon decade yesterday.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you do!


1844 Figurado - Initial precut/prelight smell reminded me of a mild KFC. Prelight draw was not much there, felt a little pepper on the back of my tongue, good draw. First inch was ok, not bad, not great, just ok. Coffee bean, cocoa, slight oak on the after taste. Medium at most, decent smoke output and near perfect burn for outdoors, ash holds on for about an 3/4" then randomly falls off so becareful. So far this is a good yard gar and at about $2-3 each I can't complain at all. I will update more as I get into it.

**Update** Half way through and no transitions, no improvement or decline, however if I draw faster, I get hints of dark cocoa and baking spice quickly followed by nasty charcoal after taste. If I draw slower then its almost like nothing but smoke. So far I think this Figurado is too big for this type of stick, @quazy50 is right be better at a smaller size. I never thought I would get bored of a cigar, if they drew bad or tasted bad I would pitch them and grab something else, this is the first time I want to pitch it because I was bored.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JDom58

Right now I'm kinda fighting with a Montecristo Classic Series Churchill (a bit tight on the draw) that I received from a Thompson Cigar sampler.I know I know


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> 1844 Figurado - Initial precut/prelight smell reminded me of a mild KFC. Prelight draw was not much there, felt a little pepper on the back of my tongue, good draw. First inch was ok, not bad, not great, just ok. Coffee bean, cocoa, slight oak on the after taste. Medium at most, decent smoke output and near perfect burn for outdoors, ash holds on for about an 3/4" then randomly falls off so becareful. So far this is a good yard gar and at about $2-3 each I can't complain at all. I will update more as I get into it.
> 
> **Update** Half way through and no transitions, no improvement or decline, however if I draw faster, I get hints of dark cocoa and baking spice quickly followed by nasty charcoal after taste. If I draw slower then its almost like nothing but smoke. So far I think this Figurado is too big for this type of stick, @quazy50 is right be better at a smaller size. I never thought I would get bored of a cigar, if they drew bad or tasted bad I would pitch them and grab something else, this is the first time I want to pitch it because I was bored.
> View attachment 53639


Thanks for the update brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Thanks for the update brother!


Yep, couldn't do it, I tossed it for a Padron 2000. I will save my other 1844's for when I work on my car or doing yard work, something where my attention is elsewhere. i would be more ok if it was Robusto size


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Yep, couldn't do it, I tossed it for a Padron 2000. I will save my other 1844's for when I work on my car or doing yard work, something where my attention is elsewhere. i would be more ok if it was Robusto size


Exactly why I like robusto the best. If it has good flavors, even one dimensional it's a good smoke length to enjoy it.

I need to make some pardon purchases. I've only tried the 2000. My budget only allows for so much purchasing though hah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

JDom58 said:


> Right now I'm kinda fighting with a Montecristo Classic Series Churchill (a bit tight on the draw) that I received from a Thompson Cigar sampler.I know I know
> 
> View attachment 53640


I haven't tasted any difference between the classic and the original Monte. Both have that mild CT taste, which is a good thing at times. Can you taste any difference?...


----------



## JDom58

Not sure about the original but this one is very mild, the draw did open up half way through


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

While I was in Michigan, I tried a KFC and enjoyed it. I secretly suspected that Mal was going to love it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And love it he did! I even... let him use my thighs as a table? :vs_blush:


----------



## Dylanj04

Today I smoked a Perdomo Champagne Noir. Very nice stick with some sweet dessert flavours.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I had a gurka viper tonight. It was ok, nothing great. (Shocking right?!) it was very very peppery tho.


----------



## ZenSmoke

After a relaxing Yoga class I asked my tobacconist for something different from what I usually request- a smooth mild cigar and boy did he deliver! Tonight I enjoyed an Arturo Fuente Hemingway. The flavor was smooth, complicated and tantalizing. Cocoa, hints of almond with a perfect draw. Also a nice sharp burn. It's always great when I go into a shop with some expectations and they are perfectly met!


----------



## steve2jenny

I just finished Alec Bradley Coyol. Very nice flavor with the right spice flavor. Will definitely look for this again and add it to my rotation.


----------



## hans hammer

Tonight I revisit one of my favorite "gimmick" cigars...









Cu-avana punisher.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

San Cristobal Revelation Legend & a couple of double shots of Glenmorangie Highland Single Malt "The Original 10 Years Old".
A great pairing deal.


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Yep, couldn't do it, I tossed it for a Padron 2000. I will save my other 1844's for when I work on my car or doing yard work, something where my attention is elsewhere. i would be more ok if it was Robusto size


So your saying you don't want a bomb of these cigars :vs_smile:


----------



## pck1

Illusione Singulare 2014 Annunaki


----------



## Negatron

My week started with a surprise root canal and is ending with a bunch of vicodin and my first Serie O by oliva. It's been cool and I'm almost at 2 a day right now. At this rate, resting my cigars is impossible...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Negatron said:


> My week started with a surprise root canal and is ending with a bunch of vicodin and my first Serie O by oliva. It's been cool and I'm almost at 2 a day right now. At this rate, resting my cigars is impossible...


I'm at 2 a day, weekend between 4 and 6 cigars. It's difficult rest them, it's necessary to have a lot of sticks and to be available to buying more month by month. Good luck to you!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto & a good cappuccino smooth and sweet.


----------



## elco69

Rogrigo Boutique Blend, got a fiver a while ago, this is my first one. Damn tasty, ultra smooth. If you haven't tried them, it is a must at rodrigocigars.com. Prelight drwa was so nice, i could almost sit here and draw it all day. Cubanesque retrohale, creamy leather, barnyardy dry hay, very mild white pepper. Burn is a little off, needed to touch up, but it is also pretty breezy out. I want to buy a box, but my El Camino project is going to the shop for frame off body, paint, and suspension work so I gotta watch the spending of my fun money


----------



## lostmedic

I'm shocked at how loose this draw is. Still have good smoke output and taste


----------



## seven20sticks

Had a DE Unico Serie UF-13 last night. Pretty solid smoke. As a lot of the DE stuff does, this one had a lot of smoke output, had a easy draw, and the taste was on par with the rest of this series.


----------



## JDom58

This evening it's a simple Macanudo tasting quite nicely under the front porch watching the lighting and thunder


----------



## tonyzoc

I've grab a few of these in samplers on cbid. I think they're a pretty good Nicaraguan stick. Medium bodied and strength, not highly complex but we'll worth the price.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Crowned Heads La Imperiosa. I think I just found my first box purchase... When I can find one. Amazing. I never got to try the LC 14s. Such a great blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ODA 564

La Glorie Cubana Gilded Age robusto.


----------



## gtechva

elco69 said:


> Rogrigo Boutique Blend, got a fiver a while ago, this is my first one. Damn tasty, ultra smooth. If you haven't tried them, it is a must at rodrigocigars.com. Prelight drwa was so nice, i could almost sit here and draw it all day. Cubanesque retrohale, creamy leather, barnyardy dry hay, very mild white pepper. Burn is a little off, needed to touch up, but it is also pretty breezy out. I want to buy a box, but my El Camino project is going to the shop for frame off body, paint, and suspension work so I gotta watch the spending of my fun money
> View attachment 53660


Looking forward to the El Camino pictures.

Crowned Heads TAA 2015 The Angel's Anvil


----------



## Aquaelvis

Got this from elco... Been trying not to smoke it but tonight it that night! I can't wait anymore.


----------



## ChiGars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoserX

quazy50 said:


> I love that ash tray. What's it made out of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son made it for me out of a block of aluminum. Thanks!!


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> Got this from elco... Been trying not to smoke it but tonight it that night! I can't wait anymore.


I got one too. But I hid mine in the way back out of sight area in my humidor. So I could preserve it as long as possible


----------



## hans hammer

Still checks off every box for me...


----------



## pck1

Liga Privada T52 Double Corona


----------



## Aquaelvis

I got a fiver of these about a month ago, have resisted the temptation until now. I haven't heard much about these so I'm not sure if that's because they suck or just didn't get noticed... I guess I'll find out right now. 
Props for a good looking band, I don't really care one way or the other but they obviously went to some effort on this presentation and it's nice. Construction looks nice, even pack with semi-tight visible seams. Prelight gives a semi-firm draw, not too tight but close. Almost no flavors coming through on the PL draw so time to toast!
***update***
I'll save a lengthy review for when I have more time but I have to say this is a pretty damn good stick! The draw loosened up. Smoke output is good. It's mild and a bit creamy. (Smoked on an empty stomach with coffee) 
I'm at about the 1/2 way point and an hour in. So far I'm very impressed and surprised these House Of Capulets aren't getting more attention. These are always available on C-monster and at about $3 a stick are a bargain.

***update2*** 
I'm 2 hours into it, no big changes but still a good stick. Starting to heat up a bit and the flavors are getting a bit washed out so I'm going to end it. Plus my ass hurts from sitting in a patio chair for 2 hours!


----------



## Miko




----------



## elco69

La Perla Habana Black Pearl, whiles doing some gardening and building some computers. It's a great yard stick or everyday cheap smoke. Needs rest, at least 4-5 months before they become enjoyable.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> La Perla Habana Black Pearl, whiles doing some gardening and building some computers. It's a great yard stick or everyday cheap smoke. Needs rest, at least 4-5 months before they become enjoyable.
> View attachment 53689


Got two sitting. One from one of your samplers I bought... So got a month or so before I'll be lighting one up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Today after working around the yard all day, time for some tunes and a very difficult choice :vs_smile:


----------



## pck1

DE Herrera Esteli Piramide Fina


----------



## tonyzoc

My first of these...








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

tonyzoc said:


> My first of these...
> View attachment 53691
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Ohh gawwwd, I was eyeballing those. I have to try one, too many curiosity. Let me know what it's like!


----------



## tonyzoc

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Ohh gawwwd, I was eyeballing those. I have to try one, too many curiosity. Let me know what it's like!


It was very good. Had an oaky woody flavor that built toward the finish. A little sweetness and a little charcoal hint at times. Burned and draw was perfect. Body and strength were medium. I really enjoyed it. Drank a diet coke with it. I got it in the 4 cigars sent by Cigar Authority as their monthly care package.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

Man O' War Ruination last night from the noob sampler trade, and today a New World Belicoso. It's been a good weekend so far!


----------



## gtechva

From @elco69 's June Premium Raffle



OK Henry, I can be a little slow at times. Is your El Camino a 1969 model?


----------



## tonyzoc

And for desert tonight, a CAO Brazillia


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Perdomo Habano Maduro:








Went with the cris-cross V-cut:








Was just so-so through out. But then when I got to the last couple of inches I didn't want it to end. There's just something about the end of a cigar.........


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Aurora Connecticut, courtesy David

Easily in the top 3 connies I've smoked. Outstanding mild, smooth stick. I'm a happy lady atm


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> From @elco69 's June Premium Raffle
> 
> 
> 
> OK Henry, I can be a little slow at times. Is your El Camino a 1969 model?


Yep!


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Lance Tubo


----------



## hans hammer

Edit:








Forgot how stupidly good the burn is on these.


----------



## Bluedragon

P.G. Gourmet Series II


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well this morning I went for the sure thing... You can't miss with an Antillas!


----------



## tonyzoc

Tres Reynas corona...nice smoke


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

Ave Maria and a Sam Summer Ale. Wife is out, kids are at the other parents, life is good.


----------



## CraigT78

Duplicate please delete this post.


----------



## JDom58

Ok having received this cigar in a bundle purchase and not knowing much about it, I didn't expect much from it. Boy was I wrong!! This was an excellent, excellent smoke. The cigar was a mild to medium, was very creamy with a hint of pepper tones, had an fantastic draw to it (after sitting in my humidor for a about a month at 65%), LOTS of smoke, and even burn all the way through. The ash in the picture is from the initial lighting and only fell off when I went to move the ring back. "La Gloria Cubana"


----------



## Old Smokey

Undercrown Corona Viva. Bought some of these about 18 months ago and smoked a few after getting them. Only a couple left and they are holding up well.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sosa Half Century is a nice stick.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Amc82

LFD ligero

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

AB Tempus Terra Nova







Not as good as the Family Blend or anywhere near as good as the Prensado but a decent smoke.


----------



## hans hammer

Gotta love the figurado...


----------



## Deipro

Not worth the retail coin... I was hoping for more out of this. Fortunately, it came in a sampler.


----------



## whodeeni

Deipro said:


> View attachment 53733
> 
> 
> Not worth the retail coin... I was hoping for more out of this. Fortunately, it came in a sampler.


The Puro Dominicana is very good!
Pricey, but good!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

Immortal still green and needs a lot of rest, but it has potential.


----------



## whodeeni

Miko said:


> View attachment 53685


What is this cigar? Love the pairing w/ wine too BTW!&#128521; I don't do it that often anymore. I used to get a bottle of red wine every Friday evening and enjoy it with a couple of smokes.


----------



## whodeeni

JDom58 said:


> Today after working around the yard all day, time for some tunes and a very difficult choice :vs_smile:
> 
> View attachment 53690


I bet I know which one is the Original!&#128540;
Enjoy them Juan&#128522;


----------



## whodeeni

Aquaelvis said:


> I got a fiver of Padron 3000 maddies today but decided to let them rest. Went with this combo which is more of a sure thing than a drunk catholic school girl on prom night! I'm going to enjoy this...
> (Enjoyed a few prom nights too but that's a whole 'nuther story :vs_blush
> 
> If you haven't tried a brickhouse... Wtf are you thinking? Get one!
> If you haven't had a ballast point victory at sea... You are crazy or you are a recovering alcoholic (maybe both, ask your sponsor)


That should have been a very good pairing!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

pck1 said:


> Yesterday: Paul Garmirian Gourmet II Torpedo (1995 vintage), L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER14, Tatuaje Old Man and the C "Lancero".
> 
> Today (so far): Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro


Great selection! Which one did you enjoy the most?


----------



## whodeeni

JDom58 said:


> Right now I'm kinda fighting with a Montecristo Classic Series Churchill (a bit tight on the draw) that I received from a Thompson Cigar sampler.I know I know
> 
> View attachment 53640


They don't play the "band game" like they do over at CI do they?&#128540;


----------



## whodeeni

ZenSmoke said:


> After a relaxing Yoga class I asked my tobacconist for something different from what I usually request- a smooth mild cigar and boy did he deliver! Tonight I enjoyed an Arturo Fuente Hemingway. The flavor was smooth, complicated and tantalizing. Cocoa, hints of almond with a perfect draw. Also a nice sharp burn. It's always great when I go into a shop with some expectations and they are perfectly met!
> 
> View attachment 53643


Love the Conneticut in the petite robusto size!


----------



## whodeeni

lostmedic said:


> So your saying you don't want a bomb of these cigars :vs_smile:


Get 'Em! &#128540;&#128077;&#128512;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## JDom58

whodeeni said:


> I bet I know which one is the Original!&#55357;&#56860;
> Enjoy them Juan&#55357;&#56842;


Ha ha I bet you do :vs_closedeyes:

I ordered a 5er of the 2015 run and may have to go back and get a box, these are pretty darn good smokes and I would hate to go through the 2010's too fast.


----------



## pck1

whodeeni said:


> Great selection! Which one did you enjoy the most?


I have boxes of both the PG from '95 and the Padron...and smoke them both pretty regularly. I think most will recognize they're great.

I think, however, that the Tatuaje Lancero was quite special. Unlike many of the black labels that haven't aged well, it has kept its nice peppery flavor and mellowed a bit with age. The culebras from this release still smoke beautifully as well. I have only a few left...and when they're gone they're gone forever...sigh.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Enjoying a 2015 Flor de las Tubesteak. This beauty is draped in an intestinal wrapper, the filler consisting of aged chicken beaks, pig butts. Very oily. Second third, my palate is detecting notes of summer picnic and empty calories. These ship from Oscar Meyer in mazos of 10.

~finishes eating her hot dog~ I want to smoke something today, just haven't figured it out yet. I think Legado de Pepin is a likely bet!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## ODA 564

Trinidad Reserve Siglo VI


----------



## whodeeni

JDom58 said:


> Ha ha I bet you do :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> I ordered a 5er of the 2015 run and may have to go back and get a box, these are pretty darn good smokes and I would hate to go through the 2010's too fast.


Good idea Brotha!&#128077;


----------



## whodeeni

pck1 said:


> I have boxes of both the PG from '95 and the Padron...and smoke them both pretty regularly. I think most will recognize they're great.
> 
> I think, however, that the Tatuaje Lancero was quite special. Unlike many of the black labels that haven't aged well, it has kept its nice peppery flavor and mellowed a bit with age. The culebras from this release still smoke beautifully as well. I have only a few left...and when they're gone they're gone forever...sigh.


That's true, but there are a lot of great sticks out right now. You'll miss them, but you'll be fine!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53741
> 
> 
> Enjoying a 2015 Flor de las Tubesteak. This beauty is draped in an intestinal wrapper, the filler consisting of aged chicken beaks, pig butts. Very oily. Second third, my palate is detecting notes of summer picnic and empty calories. These ship from Oscar Meyer in mazos of 10.
> 
> ~finishes eating her hot dog~ I want to smoke something today, just haven't figured it out yet. I think Legado de Pepin is a likely bet!


I see we have our resident comedienne here now!&#128540;


----------



## whodeeni

Veritas


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53694
> 
> 
> La Aurora Connecticut, courtesy David
> 
> Easily in the top 3 connies I've smoked. Outstanding mild, smooth stick. I'm a happy lady atm


If you like Connecticuts, they're a pretty good buy. Glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## droy1958




----------



## lostmedic

Hoping rain holds off to finish this stick never had it before so we shall see. Almost feels like fall tonight with cool temps in low 70's and slight dampness in air. Almost sweatshirt season


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53746
> 
> 
> Hoping rain holds off to finish this stick never had it before so we shall see. Almost feels like fall tonight with cool temps in low 70's and slight dampness in air. Almost sweatshirt season


How is it? I've only tried the H. Uppman version. Has good flavors but I smoked the 2 I had at some in opportune (humid) moments. First time was so humid it just didn't work well and the second time was good until the end and it burned a little hot (smoked a little fast I think). Flavors were nice tho. I want to try the Monte and the RP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Currently only an inch in and pretty much only getting aged tobacco with slight hints of pepper. I'm wondering if it will go into what I've heard is classic nutty cream flavor so that normal montes have. But good smoke output and great burn so far. The humidity here is reading 80 currently


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My Father Legado de Pepin. I was originally intending to review this cigar, but somehow I feel my palate is not qualified to review this. All the way through, intense pepper. My taste buds are gone, easily the most peppery, spicy cigar I've smoked to date. I was hopeful, given the strong pre-light aroma of chocolate, but knowing it was a corojo, I was prepared anyway. I did pick up some cocoa, light mineral, and later on a tiny bit of grass/hay that reminded me of the RyJ Reserva Real a little bit, which was pretty unexpected. But 90% of it was just spice. I need to quit messing with corojos!

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go wash my mouth out with a Man o War Ruination.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53747
> 
> 
> My Father Legado de Pepin. I was originally intending to review this cigar, but somehow I feel my palate is not qualified to review this. All the way through, intense pepper. My taste buds are gone, easily the most peppery, spicy cigar I've smoked to date. I was hopeful, given the strong pre-light aroma of chocolate, but knowing it was a corojo, I was prepared anyway. I did pick up some cocoa, light mineral, and later on a tiny bit of grass/hay that reminded me of the RyJ Reserva Real a little bit, which was pretty unexpected. But 90% of it was just spice. I need to quit messing with corojos!
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go wash my mouth out with a Man o War Ruination.


Lightweight...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Lightweight...


Hehe. I still have to smoke that Gran Habano corojo you sent. :flame:


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Hehe. I still have to smoke that Gran Habano corojo you sent. :flame:


Enjoy...


----------



## tonyzoc

I was off today so I cruised out to Rochester NY and stopped into a B&M on Dewey Ave that I like. Among my purchases was a Berger & Argenti Mooch robusto.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> Currently only an inch in and pretty much only getting aged tobacco with slight hints of pepper. I'm wondering if it will go into what I've heard is classic nutty cream flavor so that normal montes have. But good smoke output and great burn so far. The humidity here is reading 80 currently


Ya the H Uppman was peppery with tobacco and leathery flavors. It was enjoyable but not my favorite thing. I'd smoke the H Uppman again but idk if I'd buy them unless it was a deal. I really want to try the others tho, to compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Hoyo de Monterry Maduro Executive

Didn't know what to expect...really enjoying it. Bigger cigar than I usually smoke. Getting a good bit of hay.


----------



## lostmedic

So half way pepper ramping up. Not over powering though. Didn't have to but rolled the ash off for the first time.


----------



## Franchise

Getting ready to smoke a VS Imperial 55 Habano. I picked these up as a yard gar on my last large CI order. I've tried the Maduro and it was fine for what it is and now the Habano is up.


----------



## pck1

whodeeni said:


> That's true, but there are a lot of great sticks out right now. You'll miss them, but you'll be fine!&#128521;


I haven't missed out on all of the good stuff coming out recently...a box of Tat Anarchy 2015's...two bundles of DE pope of greenwich village...some escurios...a few my father 5th LE...new world connecticut...

Tonight i'm smoking an A. Flores Capa Habano EE SP52 Natural....great cigar...probably one of the best to come out recently...but the name is way too long.


----------



## Miko

whodeeni said:


> What is this cigar? Love the pairing w/ wine too BTW!&#128521; I don't do it that often anymore. I used to get a bottle of red wine every Friday evening and enjoy it with a couple of smokes.


Its a Flor De Selva Maduro robusto. Good little smoke. Bought a five pack and would pick up another. Went really well with the wine!


----------



## Aquaelvis

It's still 106 degrees here so I won't be smoking anything this evening! :vs_cry:


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> It's still 106 degrees here so I won't be smoking anything this evening! :vs_cry:


Excuses


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> It's still 106 degrees here so I won't be smoking anything this evening! :vs_cry:


Man I really want a smoke and relax and would settle for that 106 then my 56, foggy, windy and slightly drizzly weather. Haven't had a stick in a couple of days, been slammed at work and run around errands with the wife.


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Man I really want a smoke and relax and would settle for that 106 then my 56, foggy, windy and slightly drizzly weather. Haven't had a stick in a couple of days, been slammed at work and run around errands with the wife.


You both are letting me down smalls :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Sprouthog

PDR Oscuro Robusto


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> It's still 106 degrees here so I won't be smoking anything this evening! :vs_cry:


:vs_cry:


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> You both are letting me down smalls :vs_no_no_no:


You guys are both crazy. The nice thing about cold is you can add clothes and be warm! In this weather I'd be sitting out there in a pair of gym shorts and still have sweat running down the crack of my ass! Just not a good overall smoking experience for me. 
I should've stayed in Washington! 
:vs_sun::flame:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> I should've stayed in Washington!


That is where Mal and I are going to be headed once circumstances allow for it. Wisconsin... hahahahahaha. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## hans hammer

This guy is about 3 years old from what I'm assuming is one of my first samplers. Good draw, amazing burn...flavors, not so much...


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> You guys are both crazy. The nice thing about cold is you can add clothes and be warm! In this weather I'd be sitting out there in a pair of gym shorts and still have sweat running down the crack of my ass! Just not a good overall smoking experience for me.
> I should've stayed in Washington!
> :vs_sun::flame:


Yeah, don't know how you deal living in the armpit of California..lol


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Man I really want a smoke and relax and would settle for that 106 then my 56, foggy, windy and slightly drizzly weather. Haven't had a stick in a couple of days, been slammed at work and run around errands with the wife.


Sounds like perfect smoking weather to me! Open the third stall garage door throw on a sweat shirt and I'm good to go. 56 in MN is bliss to me! Hah we'll see what happens when it gets sub zero here. I'll have to hit up the new lounge that just opened by me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Sounds like perfect smoking weather to me! Open the third stall garage door throw on a sweat shirt and I'm good to go. 56 in MN is bliss to me! Hah we'll see what happens when it gets sub zero here. I'll have to hit up the new lounge that just opened by me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully I will have my garage back soon, then weather issues will be non-issues.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Aquaelvis said:


> It's still 106 degrees here so I won't be smoking anything this evening! :vs_cry:


I am sad you let a temp of only 106 get in the way of burning one down.

That is perfect weather for a Hanger One ****** Lime over ice and a good stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Hah we'll see what happens when it gets sub zero here. I'll have to hit up the new lounge that just opened by me.


If you were from Wisconsin all you would need is your favorite Packer knit cap and you would be good to go.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Carolus Rex said:


> If you were from Wisconsin all you would need is your favorite Packer knit cap and you would be good to go.


Don't forget the bratwurst and the red party cup filled with cheap beer. Bonus points for having your picture taken with the bronze Fonzie statue downtown. Yeah, that's actually a thing apparently.

Just for the record, I'm from Michigan! lol


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> If you were from Wisconsin all you would need is your favorite Packer knit cap and you would be good to go.


Right, but I am from Minnesota... a civilized society... hah :vs_smirk::vs_karate:


----------



## droy1958




----------



## pflau

Chateau Fuente Natural. Just a really good stick. Especially when your palate is fresh and you want something on the mild side.


----------



## lostmedic

Even with heavy rain that started 45 mins into my smoke I finished this cigar just over 2hrs. Wow the complexity and flavor dynamics rocked my world hence why I smoked through the rain haha. (@elco69 some people can just tough it out through the rain :vs_smirk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Casa de Garcia from a bundle I put back a year ago. Better than it used to be.


----------



## lostmedic

So started this stick for an after dinner smoke and well.......








After 30 mins of burn issues cardboard flavor and the foot splitting I gave up on it wasn't in the mood to see if I could save it. I switched to another cigar. What I switched to you ask go to a different thread that's where it's posted at.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 53761
> 
> 
> Even with heavy rain that started 45 mins into my smoke I finished this cigar just over 2hrs. Wow the complexity and flavor dynamics rocked my world hence why I smoked through the rain haha. (@elco69 some people can just tough it out through the rain :vs_smirk


But you got second floor walkway to hangout under, i got squat but a sunbrella and that would have blew over......I should get a tent like Amy and smoke in there when it is wet outside...lol


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> But you got second floor walkway to hangout under, i got squat but a sunbrella and that would have blew over......I should get a tent like Amy and smoke in there when it is wet outside...lol


All I had was my umbrella my lawn chair and my old college sweats. Haha


----------



## tonyzoc

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

No pic tonight. I decided to brave the heat and and smoke in the garage, for some reason is wasn't as hot as it normally is in there. Looking for something small and mild in case the heat was too much I came across a Gran Hanano #1 connecticut in the coolidor. I think I got 2 of these as singles on cbid. I figured what the hell? 
To my surprise it was a really good stick and was a smoke bomb. Very mild, not crazy transitions but a great burn and great construction. Needless to say I'm looking at cbid now for more! 
I wonder how the rest of this line is? This was my first Gran Habano


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Gran Habano connecticut


These are on my wish list. I found some at a B&M, but they were the super monster gigantic-sized ones. Grandioso, 7.0x70. Get out of here with that crap! I can't smoke that. lol

Glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Carolus Rex said:


> If you were from Wisconsin all you would need is your favorite Packer knit cap and you would be good to go.


And here I thought WI folks all wore "cheese hats"! ; D

BTW, it's all "relative", so after 25 years in Seattle and the PNW, will gladly take Cali's 'dry' heat now over WA State's "climate" any day!!

Or as a friend of mine once described living in the PNW, "it's like being married to a beauty queen&#8230;. who always has a headache!"


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto & a special Latte Macchiato










Avo Uvezian Classic No.2


----------



## CraigT78

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto & a special Latte Macchiato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo Uvezian Classic No.2


Where do you go to smoke? You always have a delicious coffee in your photos, is that a B&M Lounge , or can you smoke in a café?

Either way It makes me want to move to Brazil!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

CraigT78 said:


> Where do you go to smoke? You always have a delicious coffee in your photos, is that a B&M Lounge , or can you smoke in a café?
> 
> Either way It makes me want to move to Brazil!


Unfortunately we cannot smoke on all "closed places" (like restaurants, pubs, Café etc...) in Brazil but only in legally Cigar Shops (I think you call them B&M Lounge but I'm not sure). This one is near from my house (circa 3 miles away) and always I have an extended after job time I got two or three hours of plaisure to myself before go back home.
BTW you'll be happy visiting Brazil if you like good music, beautiful places, wonderful beaches, nice drinks and CC's.
You and all others PUFF.COM members are very welcome! 
Let me know if you came. 
Cheers! 
Daniel.


----------



## CraigT78

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Unfortunately we cannot smoke on all "closed places" (like restaurants, pubs, Café etc...) in Brazil but only in legally Cigar Shops (I think you call them B&M Lounge but I'm not sure). This one is near from my house (circa 3 miles away) and always I have an extended after job time I got two or three hours of plaisure to myself before go back home.
> BTW you'll be happy visiting Brazil if you like good music, beautiful places, wonderful beaches, nice drinks and CC's.
> You and all others PUFF.COM members are very welcome!
> Let me know if you came.
> Cheers!
> Daniel.


I have been all over South and Central America, but Brazil is one of the countries I have yet to visit. It's too bad, everything I have seen and read leads me to believe you have a wonderful country. I hope to see it one day.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Ming on Mongo said:


> View attachment 53766


Holy crap, you got my pic off Facebook. :vs_shocked:

@DanyBoyBrazilyou like this but not my Cachaça run? For shame!:vs_smirk:


----------



## tucktuck911

I would be smoking a cigar right now if I could. But you see, I can't. Because I'm the guy that ordered my cigars through Thompson.
Which has been a less than favorable experience obviously. I'm relatively new to this fine cigar smoking venture. I should have joined here first and consulted with all you wise cigar smoking maestros before buying anything.
I'm not even sure if they're even going to give me me the rest of the cigars I ordered, all they do is call me telling me about their VIP program. It's pretty aggressive sales tactic stuff and I regret giving them my credit card info. I got my first humidor from them and it's absolute junk. 
The humidity gauge is cheap plastic and doesn't work. What a joke.


----------



## JDom58

tucktuck911 said:


> I would be smoking a cigar right now if I could. But you see, I can't. Because I'm the guy that ordered my cigars through Thompson.
> Which has been a less than favorable experience obviously. I'm relatively new to this fine cigar smoking venture. I should have joined here first and consulted with all you wise cigar smoking maestros before buying anything.
> I'm not even sure if they're even going to give me me the rest of the cigars I ordered, all they do is call me telling me about their VIP program. It's pretty aggressive sales tactic stuff and I regret giving them my credit card info. I got my first humidor from them and it's absolute junk.
> The humidity gauge is cheap plastic and doesn't work. What a joke.


Good lord that sounds exactly like how I started also, too funny. I wanted to have a few around so I ordered a 10 pack of samplers, some arrived with a swollen foot, other had little nicks in the wrapper and I later found out not such a hot deal to begin with. Yep never again from them!!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


>


Legado de Pepper! :vs_laugh:


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Legado de Pepper! :vs_laugh:


WHATeverrrr....sucka's are good!....


----------



## moto

don kiki limited reserve white label.

came in a sampler.


----------



## quazy50

La Perla Habana Black Pearl. Decent. Very very loose draw but tons of smoke output. Slight dark roast flavor and slight toasted nuts. Not a whole lot of flavor tho.










Glad I have a nice covered porch on this rainy 65 degree day  @elco69 @Aquaelvis @lostmedic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Villager La Libertad courtesy of @NormH3 ......Thank you very much brotha! I enjoyed this one while getting my El Camino ready to be picked up by the shop and "cleaning" my garage.

Construction was nice, not too heavy and not too light, firm. Wrapper was not a consistent color, but who cares as long as it smoke good:vs_smile:

Pre-light draw was very nice, didn't have to work at all to get a nice smooth draw. Hints of pepper and a little woody

First Third: Started out a bit harsh, but after about 5 or so draws it smoothed out to a nice medium/full pepper and leather. Good smoke output and stayed lit as long as you paid attention to it. humidity was high in my area today and with me doing other stuff, I had to frequently re-light it, but I will blame my pr-occupancy and humidity for that one.

Second Third: It started to mellow out, flavors stayed the same and it went down to just a medium. Burn stayed razor sharp

Last Third: Strength kicked up to a full and made me a bit queasy as I had not eaten anything today. Overall good smoke, better after lunch or after dinner stick. Not sure how much these were, but i would definitely keep these in my humi. I have 4 more and I will let them rest to see what time will do with them.

Thanks again @NormH3 for the fiver Bomb!








Here is a pic of my El Camino up on the trailer, ready to go bye bye for a couple of years. She was my first car, inherited back in 1993 after my uncle was killed at the age of 27. I am almost cried watching her go down the street. I know I will cry when she is ready to be picked up.


----------



## C.Rock

Padron 1926 #35 with a finger of 4 Roses at the Chop House in Detroit. Great cigar. Great bourbon. Great place.


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> La Perla Habana Black Pearl. Decent. Very very loose draw but tons of smoke output. Slight dark roast flavor and slight toasted nuts. Not a whole lot of flavor tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I have a nice covered porch on this rainy 65 degree day  @elco69 @Aquaelvis @lostmedic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my covered deck. It sure makes smoking in the summer somewhat bearable....


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Star Crossed


----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> Villager La Libertad courtesy of @NormH3 ......Thank you very much brotha! I enjoyed this one while getting my El Camino ready to be picked up by the shop and "cleaning" my garage.
> 
> Construction was nice, not too heavy and not too light, firm. Wrapper was not a consistent color, but who cares as long as it smoke good:vs_smile:
> 
> Pre-light draw was very nice, didn't have to work at all to get a nice smooth draw. Hints of pepper and a little woody
> 
> First Third: Started out a bit harsh, but after about 5 or so draws it smoothed out to a nice medium/full pepper and leather. Good smoke output and stayed lit as long as you paid attention to it. humidity was high in my area today and with me doing other stuff, I had to frequently re-light it, but I will blame my pr-occupancy and humidity for that one.
> 
> Second Third: It started to mellow out, flavors stayed the same and it went down to just a medium. Burn stayed razor sharp
> 
> Last Third: Strength kicked up to a full and made me a bit queasy as I had not eaten anything today. Overall good smoke, better after lunch or after dinner stick. Not sure how much these were, but i would definitely keep these in my humi. I have 4 more and I will let them rest to see what time will do with them.
> 
> Thanks again @NormH3 for the fiver Bomb!
> View attachment 53776
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my El Camino up on the trailer, ready to go bye bye for a couple of years. She was my first car, inherited back in 1993 after my uncle was killed at the age of 27. I am almost cried watching her go down the street. I know I will cry when she is ready to be picked up.
> View attachment 53777


I think you're review was spot on. I'm not good at explaining flavors and such, but it pretty much parallels my opinion. Appreciate your more expert palate.


----------



## droy1958

Looks like it has a little dose of white stuff on it....


----------



## pck1

Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------



## Ssirota8

Had a Sosa this evening. Very good! Will def be smoking in the future again!


----------



## tonyzoc

Ssirota8 said:


> Had a Sosa this evening. Very good! Will def be smoking in the future again!


Did you have the basic bundle variety or one of the higher lines? I recently got a fiver of the Sosa Half Century and thought it was really good.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

I pick one of these up in Rochester this past weekend. My first...really good.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

RP Renaissance Robusto


----------



## Negatron

Off for the week, its freaking incredible weather and I'm testing my second AF Curlyhead Deluxe. I picked one up as it's a dirt-cheap seconds by AF, the construction is solid, but sloppy. Can definately tell it was an amatur roller. I'm trying my second because the first had an incredible, mellow sweetness that I haven't experienced in a cigar before. If I can find a couple more that aren't damaged I plan on picking a few up for a kayaking trip saturday.
I see so many threads/reviews completely evicerating this stick, but for 3 bucks from an overpriced B&M I'm struggling to find complaints. It's a great yarder, amazing flavor at a price I'm not afraid to throw out if time is short.


----------



## whodeeni

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53747
> 
> 
> My Father Legado de Pepin. I was originally intending to review this cigar, but somehow I feel my palate is not qualified to review this. All the way through, intense pepper. My taste buds are gone, easily the most peppery, spicy cigar I've smoked to date. I was hopeful, given the strong pre-light aroma of chocolate, but knowing it was a corojo, I was prepared anyway. I did pick up some cocoa, light mineral, and later on a tiny bit of grass/hay that reminded me of the RyJ Reserva Real a little bit, which was pretty unexpected. But 90% of it was just spice. I need to quit messing with corojos!
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go wash my mouth out with a Man o War Ruination.


Based on your "mini-review" I think I'll grab a couple of singles in the near future. See what all the fuss is about!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

tonyzoc said:


> I was off today so I cruised out to Rochester NY and stopped into a B&M on Dewey Ave that I like. Among my purchases was a Berger & Argenti Mooch robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


For a minute I thought that was the Berger & Argenti regular line. It has a peanut butter, peanut brittle kind of flavor profile. Love it!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Avo Uvezian Classic No.2 & a great cappuccino.


----------



## tonyzoc

whodeeni said:


> For a minute I thought that was the Berger & Argenti regular line. It has a peanut butter, peanut brittle kind of flavor profile. Love it!


Oh, I didn't know they had more than one line. These had a paper foot band the extended past the end of the foot and then twisted. It was pretty good and fairly inexspensive.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Nice 2.5 hour smoke with 4 months rest on her. Definitely would contemplate getting a box of these haha


----------



## Aquaelvis

Decided to roast up a truly unappreciated gem... The Nat Sherman Host maddie. This is the first one of this size (6x60) I've tried. These are a steal at $3 on cbid!


----------



## droy1958

Started with a Montecristo White, and finishing with a My Father #1 and some Bambi burgers...


----------



## pck1

Padron 1926 40th Anniversary Maduro


----------



## quazy50

It's 75 and sunny here and I can't smoke a thing because I need to sit inside and do my online PE prep course! Hope it stays this nice tomorrow so I can fire one up!


----------



## JDom58

These arrived today in a 5 pack for everyday smokes, Gran Habano #1 Connecticut. Put 4 to rest and fired one up to try, very mild, little flavor in the begining and easy draw and nothing to get excited about but not bad either.

Edit: Second half was much better, peppery flavor picked up along with some slight nutty tones. Only negative is my wife said I stunk like cigar when she usually likes the after smell of the much more pricier sticks LOL


----------



## Carolus Rex

Just released, Acme Cigar Co Route 66 Hot Rod. I have two of their other sticks from their Premier line resting, a maduro with a San Andreas Broadleaf wrapper and a natural with an Ecuador Habano wrapper.


----------



## elco69

AB Prensado, found buried in my humi when making room for the crazy bomb that I just received. I think it is about a year old, it was before I started to date my stuff. Very good.


----------



## Ssirota8

elco69 said:


> it was before I started to date my stuff.
> View attachment 53788


How do you date your cigars?

I had a Papas Frita today&#8230;I thought it was pretty similar to a #9 . I also liked the size, Might be kinda dangerous as I can smoke something that size pretty often cause it only takes around 30 minutes.


----------



## quazy50

Ssirota8 said:


> How do you date your cigars?
> 
> I had a Papas Frita today&#8230;I thought it was pretty similar to a #9 [/URL] . I also liked the size, Might be kinda dangerous as I can smoke something that size pretty often cause it only takes around 30 minutes.


Sorry to highjack the question, but, isn't the papas fritas the same blend as the #9 ? Made from the left over Tobacco? Or something like that.


----------



## Ssirota8

quazy50 said:


> Sorry to highjack the question, but, isn't the papas fritas the same blend as the #9 Made from the left over Tobacco? Or something like that.


Ive heard that but I also heard it is something different.


----------



## quazy50

Ssirota8 said:


> Ive heard that but I also heard it is something different.


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/11552/drew-estate-liga-privada-papas-fritas/

CI said its made from the scraps of the Liga Privada line so yup! Not a bad thing tho! I have one waiting for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeeni

tonyzoc said:


> Oh, I didn't know they had more than one line. These had a paper foot band the extended past the end of the foot and then twisted. It was pretty good and fairly inexspensive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They have several different lines. The mooch has a great price point!


----------



## whodeeni

Carolus Rex said:


> Just released, Acme Cigar Co Route 66 Hot Rod. I have two of their other sticks from their Premier line resting, a maduro with a San Andreas Broadleaf wrapper and a natural with an Ecuador Habano wrapper.


Beautiful wrapper!


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## elco69

Ssirota8 said:


> How do you date your cigars?


I use small labels from Office Depot and I date them with month/year like "8/15" I date my NC Singles and the box based on when I put them in my humidor. As for CC singles I date the, with the Date Code. If it was a bomb or gift from another member, I will put their name on it so that I can be sure to thank them later when I smoke it. Here is a link for the labels: Office Depot Brand Removable Labels 38 x 58 White Pack Of 1008 by Office Depot & OfficeMax

Here is an example pic of my labels


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> I use small labels from Office Depot and I date them with month/year like "8/15" I date my NC Singles and the box based on when I put them in my humidor. As for CC singles I date the, with the Date Code. If it was a bomb or gift from another member, I will put their name on it so that I can be sure to thank them later when I smoke it. Here is a link for the labels: Office Depot Brand Removable Labels 38 x 58 White Pack Of 1008 by Office Depot & OfficeMax
> 
> Here is an example pic of my labels
> 
> View attachment 53789


What do you do if they dot come in Cello? Do you reuse cello?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> What do you do if they dot come in Cello? Do you reuse cello?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just place them on the band


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> I just place them on the band
> View attachment 53790


Got it. I try to avoid that unless they come off easy so I can keep the band for a future project. After one tho I don't need the band so that would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Pardon 2000 Maduro
My first Med-Full and my first maduro. Wow!! Only being my 3rd "real" cigar, I was amazed with the flavors. I must say it was a bit more than I'm ready for in the spice category. I did like the coffee notes and had a very nice open draw. Got some menthal on the second 3rd. Probably the easiest draw of the 3 I've tried (Fuente Corona, Oliva G). I wasn't bowled over with the Fuente (first), but really enjoyed the Oliva G Natural. The Oliva wasn't anything "amazing" but just a nice consistent flavor from start to finish. I want to try another Cameroon to see if that's what I like. All 3 sticks are less than a week from the BnM with a 72 Boveda and zip-lock (traveling) which gave me some issues staying lit. I may try another in a several months after my teeth are sharper.


----------



## pck1

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Norteno Coronita


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT +11...


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> I use small labels from Office Depot and I date them with month/year like "8/15" I date my NC Singles and the box based on when I put them in my humidor. As for CC singles I date the, with the Date Code. If it was a bomb or gift from another member, I will put their name on it so that I can be sure to thank them later when I smoke it. Here is a link for the labels: Office Depot Brand Removable Labels 38 x 58 White Pack Of 1008 by Office Depot & OfficeMax
> 
> Here is an example pic of my labels
> 
> View attachment 53789


Look at that.....I'm famous! I made one of @elco69's posts!!! :vs_box:


----------



## CraigT78

Wow! What a great afternoon. First I stopped by the newest craft brewery (Oak Highlands Brewery) that opened in my neighborhood to see what they had. Amazing Oktoberfest, one of the best I've had. A stop by my favorite B&M and now my first Dirty Rat. Now I know why these are so hard to get. A-MAY-ZING!


----------



## gtechva

CraigT78 said:


> Look at that.....I'm famous! I made one of @elco69's posts!!! :vs_box:


It's official, YOU HAVE ARRIVED! Enjoy living The Life.:vs_karate:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Arturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale, courtesy David.

And I have a red pixie cut now, SURPRISE.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53805
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale, courtesy David.
> 
> And I have a red pixie cut now, SURPRISE.


Lawdie lawdie, a red headed gawlie....


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Sprouthog

DE Exclusive The Pope of Greenwich Village


----------



## pck1

Sprouthog said:


> DE Exclusive The Pope of Greenwich Village


love this one


----------



## whodeeni

One of my all time favorites!


----------



## CraigT78

whodeeni said:


> One of my all time favorites!


What is this one?


----------



## tonyzoc

Breakfast



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Beginning the "weekend cigars series" with an Avo Uvezian XO Notturno Tubos & a classic cappuccino. 
Ladies and gentlemen, enjoy your smoke these days! Cheers!


----------



## elco69

Went golfing yesterday and had a couple of sticks. Las Calaveras LC52 and AJ Fernandez New World. Played at Lincoln park in SF, foggy day in the bay but managed to get a shot of someone in our group with the Golden Gate Bridge in the backdrop.

**Strange,website randomly attached my pic of Monte's and I can't remove it, moderators please remove, thanks**


----------



## quazy50

@elco69 did you have the LC '14 blend or the la imperiosa? Thoughts compared to the LC '15 blend? Or thoughts in general?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> @elco69 did you have the LC '14 blend or the la imperiosa? Thoughts compared to the LC '15 blend? Or thoughts in general?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the '15, I am still yet to try the '14 blend or the La Imperiosa. So far the '15 is very nice, medium, not a whole lot of transitions. From what I can recall, bready, toasted cashew, slight creamy leather and some baking spice, I don't think there was any pepper at all in it. Great draw and burn. I was going to nub it, but driver hit a bump and the last couple of inches got knocked out my hand and into some mud. I probably would have enjoyed it more if I was just hanging out in my backyard. I will see how it changes as I have a box of them and it is already starting to smoke nice now.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Alec Bradley American Classic. Total dog rocket, I even launched it at the wall in the customary fashion. Not even deserving of a photo.


----------



## pck1

DE Liga Privada Unico Papas Fritas


----------



## quazy50

When I moved into my current house I searched for a B&M near by. I found one that had 3 good reviews. So I thought I would check it out. Turned out to be the "TOBACCO" type store. I feel bad when I go to places like that and don't buy anything, so I grabbed some cheap Marco Vs. I smoked one, well tried, it was dry as could be, pitched it. So today (after 3 months in the humi at a proper RH) I tried again.










It got back some of its glory, but not enough for me to smoke all of it. Marco V is an MN brand so I'll get more from a real B&M.

Dissatisfied, I decided to sit on the porch and listen to the rain. Smoking a KFC chunky. BBQ. Alllll BBQ. Pretty tight draw. I'd buy more for a fun smoke with friends but wouldn't be a frequent smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

After dinner...Standard Issue



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

right now


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

quazy50 said:


> BBQ. Alllll BBQ. Pretty tight draw. I'd buy more for a fun smoke with friends but wouldn't be a frequent smoke.


All of this, verbatim. Tempted to get some more for my girlfriends to try next time I'm in Chicago. Not bad though, eh?


----------



## quazy50

Amelia Isabelle said:


> All of this, verbatim. Tempted to get some more for my girlfriends to try next time I'm in Chicago. Not bad though, eh?


Not bad at all. Something different, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

Padrón 3000, circling back to this while on vacation. Found a cool B&M in Austin and picked up a few sticks to take home, assuming they don't get burned.


----------



## droy1958

Been brush hogging at the farm a good part of the day. My friend jumped in the John Deere to give me some relief, so I'm chilling on the Bach porch with a Savinelli 2007 Nic Reserve and a dose of brandy and a cold beer. Damn beautiful sunset. While I was mowing I seen deer, quail, pheasant, turkey, $hItload of dove and what appeared to be a young coyote that lost his mama...


----------



## gtechva

Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sungrown. A delicious smoke bomb gift.


----------



## elco69

Getting some late night work done and enjoying a Nica Rustica, thank you to the unknown sender. I got a box a few months ago, it had about 15 cigars in it. No return address and a post card that just said "Thank you, you saved my entire cigar collection!" signed "Anon" I tried the tracking number and it just led back to South Carolina. So @Anon thank you for this kind gift.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> "Thank you, you saved my entire cigar collection!"


You saved my entire collection too, I'd say there's a strong chance that you will be the recipient of my first outbound cigar bomb. Being an all-around cool/nice guy isn't helping your case!

As of yesterday, my olfactory parts keep conjuring involuntary recollections the oily, leathery habano goodness of Vintage Shaggy. I need to smoke one in a bad way. Grand Rothschild it is.


----------



## concig

elco69 said:


> Getting some late night work done and enjoying a Nica Rustica, thank you to the unknown sender. I got a box a few months ago, it had about 15 cigars in it. No return address and a post card that just said "Thank you, you saved my entire cigar collection!" signed "Anon" I tried the tracking number and it just led back to South Carolina. So @Anon thank you for this kind gift.
> 
> Anyone interested in having my address ??? :vs_laugh:


----------



## whodeeni

CraigT78 said:


> What is this one?


La Flor Dominicana Factory Press III.


----------



## whodeeni

Last night


----------



## Shemp75

Another Petemas


----------



## ForceofWill

Enjoying right now. My favorite band artwork, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## Old Smokey

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos. I have smoked about a dozen of these and not once disappointed.


----------



## JDom58

After some Chinese food and café Cubano, a 5 Vegas Gold by the pool before Fear the Walking Dead.

Mild, well constructed, good draw, yep I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Franchise

Friday Night - MUWAT 
Saturday Night - Oktoberfest & Tabak 
Sunday Morning - Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## tonyzoc

Tatuaje Capa Especial



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9DC


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Deciding against committing to the quantity of tobacco contained in a Vintage Shaggy Grand Rothschild but still very much in a habano mood, I ended up going for the L'Atelier Trocadero I got from David. UHHHH, these cost how much a stick? Get the hell out of here! Only lightly spicy, which is about as much as I'm willing to handle in my cigar. Cedary, rich. Tons of smoke, perfect burn and draw. A sweetness caresses my tongue. This is a stellar smoke given what they run for. Another "what the F am I smoking" moment.


----------



## whodeeni

Round 2!


----------



## CraigT78

PDR Small Batch Reserve Toro and a Sam Summer Ale - It was good


----------



## JGIORD

Went old school. Its been decades since I had one of these:

AF 898 Maduro:



Medium bodied, mild-medium strength. Nice earthy loamy flavors with an occasional touch of sugar. After mid point it picks up a touch of spice and occasional anise flavor. It does have a drying effect on the palette but overall very enjoyable. This reminds me very much of the HdM Rothschild Double Maduro.


----------



## GregNJ

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto Corojo. Love these.


----------



## pck1

A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada 52 - Edicion Limitada 

These are a fantastic smoke that I have pretty regularly...i would recommend them to anyone in either the natural or the maduro. Easily one of the best cigars of the year.


----------



## Negatron

ROTHCHILDES!

I've been dying for my B&M to restock. This puffer is a happy camper ^.^


----------



## quazy50

Negatron said:


> View attachment 53849
> 
> 
> ROTHCHILDES!
> 
> I've been dying for my B&M to restock. This puffer is a happy camper ^.^


Such a great cigar for a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Last night brought over a couple of Padron 1964's to enjoy with my uncle.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53847
> 
> 
> Deciding against committing to the quantity of tobacco contained in a Vintage Shaggy Grand Rothschild but still very much in a habano mood, I ended up going for the L'Atelier Trocadero I got from David. UHHHH, these cost how much a stick? Get the hell out of here! Only lightly spicy, which is about as much as I'm willing to handle in my cigar. Cedary, rich. Tons of smoke, perfect burn and draw. A sweetness caresses my tongue. This is a stellar smoke given what they run for. Another "what the F am I smoking" moment.


Isn't that a nice smoke for the price? I think I paid $32 or $37 for the bundle....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Isn't that a nice smoke for the price? I think I paid $32 or $37 for the bundle....


Nice smoke for the price doesn't even compute. This is a nice smoke at any price. Very tempted to buy a bundle.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nice smoke for the price doesn't even compute. This is a nice smoke at any price. Very tempted to buy a bundle.


I don't do a lot of bidding, but I was very happy with that win!...


----------



## Negatron

quazy50 said:


> Such a great cigar for a great price.


Most any cigar I retro maybe 3 or 4 times, its the only one so far I retro almost every puff. Prob my favorite for sub $5


----------



## droy1958

L'Atelier Trocadero....


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## lostmedic

After getting an awesome noobie trade today decides to this for a pre dinner party.


----------



## tonyzoc

Gurkha Red Wing

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

Warped El Oso Cub. Love everything about this stick! Wonderful flavor, cocoa, leather, earth and a bit of spice. The 4x44 size is perfect for a shorter smoke, roughly an hour. Easy draw, smooth even burn.

Delicious!


----------



## lostmedic

Decided to end the night with a throwback to one of my first cigars ever


----------



## Sprouthog

EPC EL 2012


----------



## Aquaelvis

About half way through a Camacho connecticut toro right now. It confirms my suspicions that the really good Camacho connie is the big boy, 6x60. All the other sizes I've had just don't match up.
But that's ok, it's still good... Just not great like his big brother. (Plus I'm in a great mood after getting a great deal today on some surrogates)


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> About half way through a Camacho connecticut toro right now. It confirms my suspicions that the really good Camacho connie is the big boy, 6x60. All the other sizes I've had just don't match up.
> But that's ok, it's still good... Just not great like his big brother. (Plus I'm in a great mood after getting a great deal today on some surrogates)


WhT are you pairing with this cigar beer whisky vodka?


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> WhT are you pairing with this cigar beer whisky vodka?


Water :vs_cry:
I'm trying to drop a few pounds before my surgery so only having cocktails one night a week.
It would be better with a stout or porter (life is better with a stout or porter!)


----------



## lostmedic

:vs_sob:


----------



## hans hammer

Ye old genesis project. I've had a box tucked away for about 2 years...very, very smooth now. Besides a few touch ups, this little guy is burning well above the 2 buck price point


----------



## Franchise

first one of these, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Nova5

meh.. Bland but not bad enough to not finish.


----------



## Negatron

hans hammer said:


> View attachment 53862
> 
> 
> Ye old genesis project. I've had a box tucked away for about 2 years...very, very smooth now. Besides a few touch ups, this little guy is burning well above the 2 buck price point





Franchise said:


> first one of these, I really enjoyed it
> 
> View attachment 53863


Were you 2 together for this or was this a spooky coincidence


----------



## elco69

Negatron said:


> Were you 2 together for this or was this a spooky coincidence


I was thinking the same thing...lol


----------



## droy1958

Asylum...


----------



## pflau

CAO Pilon. Very pronounced taste of cedar. Actually it tasted like I was smoking cedar rather than tobacco. Made me wonder about all those cigars that I smoked that came wrapped in cedar or in cedar lined tubes and I could never really tell if that actually added cedar to the taste. Same with aging in rum barrel or what have you. 3-1/2 stars for flavor and 4 stars for smoothness. 3.75 stars.


----------



## tonyzoc

My Fathers Lancero



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

spooky coincidence


----------



## hans hammer




----------



## hawk45

Went to my first cigar tasting my local shop puts on weekly (NICE!!!). AJ Fernandez this week.

This one is a New World Connecticut


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Woke up and took a cup of coffee w/half & half on the patio and smoked an 1844. Perfect combo, and the stick is smooth enough to be enjoyed any time of the day. Definitely could benefit from more than a month worth of rest, though.


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## droy1958

Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown....


----------



## BelleboBaggins

View attachment 102074


BAH, keeps rotating my image. Oh well......glorious smoke. The Ardbeg ain't bad either!


----------



## pck1

Opus X Destino al Siglo Lancero from the 2012 Opus 22. Incredibly special smoke and a powerhouse.


----------



## Doc Rock

Life is too short to drink cheap wine. Or, smoke cheap cigars. DC Julius Caeser Toro. Always excellent!


----------



## Sprouthog

Kinky Friedman The Governor


----------



## tonyzoc

Flor de las Antillas Toro Gordo for my ride home tonight.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hans hammer

No more smokes for the next 3 days as I'll be at work. Lets see if I can stretch this Toro out for two hours...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Drew Estate Nica Rustica from my noob PIF, I suck at waiting. Bad pic, darn IPhone camera sucks at night. The stick is tasty tho, the smoke wafting off it has a hint of pine which makes it very interesting.


----------



## lostmedic

Carolus Rex said:


> Drew Estate Nica Rustica from my noob PIF, I suck at waiting. Bad pic, darn IPhone camera sucks at night. The stick is tasty tho, the smoke wafting off it has a hint of pine which makes it very interesting.


Did you like it


----------



## lostmedic

After teaching new protocols to surrounding agencies and doctors and seeing another smoke this I decided to splurge a bit


----------



## Shemp75

Opus X Love Affair



Pure Jizz


----------



## moto

TN Waltz


----------



## KenApoLLo

SWAG black and about to blindly reach in my coolidor and see what's next! I managed to get a day off and decided to splurge a bit


----------



## quazy50

moto said:


> TN Waltz


I wish I could get my hands on one of these. Only released in Tennessee. Love everything I have had from Crowned Heads.


----------



## droy1958

Cinco Vegas Cask Strength....


----------



## KenApoLLo

The mystery grab turned out to being a la aroma de cuba mi amor, la historia and cohiba Nicaraguan. Any opinions on which u would smoke outta the 3? Just had my first under undercrown. I'm a huge Drew fan but was not impressed with the undercrown. Wasn't bad but wasn't amazing either.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm wearing a halter monitor for my heart for the next 24 hours, I'm pretty sure im not supposed to do this but they did say to carry on as normal.

***update*** this is my second one of these, first was rott. This has a few weeks on it. I'm not impressed. It's ok. It's not as good as most in that price range. Tuesday I had a La Perla maduro and it was much better at half the cost.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Shemp75 said:


> Opus X Love Affair
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Jizz


I'm pretty sure the first time they rolled that vitola it was a joke... They all giggled. Maybe they threw on on the floor next to the toilet and giggled more. Then I'm guessing somebody thought it would be funny to smoke Chuy's turd creation and then said; holy chit Chuy, this is muy bueno! 
Ok. Maybe none of that happened but damn that looks like a turd!


----------



## KenApoLLo

Was just about to say I just saw a few of those out back while walking my baby boy Apollo lol ( Apollo is a pit bull btw)


----------



## tonyzoc

RP 1990



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

lostmedic said:


> Did you like it


I did! It is on my list of 5vrs to get.


----------



## Carolus Rex

moto said:


> TN Waltz


Where did you find these?


----------



## Carolus Rex

Four Kicks


----------



## Shemp75

Aquaelvis said:


> damn that looks like a turd!


Fortunately for you they don't make alot of $2 cigars in that vitola so you don't have to worry.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Edit: not worth it :vs_smirk:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Shemp75 said:


> Fortunately for you they don't make alot of $2 cigars in that vitola so you don't have to worry.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Where did you find these?


It's a TN exclusive, we have one called Yellow Rose, or Texas Rose, that's supposed to be the same blend.


----------



## Don Fernando

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Don Fernando

Baller Smoke


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> It's a TN exclusive, we have one called Yellow Rose, or Texas Rose, that's supposed to be the same blend.


I'm just looking for a reputable B&M in TN to order from. Did not know about the Texas one, so I will have to add that to me search list as well.


----------



## whodeeni

droy1958 said:


> Isn't that a nice smoke for the price? I think I paid $32 or $37 for the bundle....


From where?


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## Slostang

Hemingway on the porch watching the sun set.


----------



## pflau

Flor De Las Antillas Robusto. My palate is most sensitive when I just got off work before dinner, and I kept thinking this stick was short changing me in the flavor department. Frankly I've been smoking way too much AF so I decided to change things up a little. But this stick made me miss the AF Double Chateau Maduro I smoked last night. That was two hours of smoking heaven. Those AF Chateaus, like Oliva though nowhere as bad, sometimes could deliver a little too much nicotine punch. But when you hit upon one that tastes well aged, there is no better cigar for the money.

But back to the Flor De Las Antillas. This stick is way too tame for a sun grown. A little bitterness kept it from feeling like a Connecticut. I couldn't taste anything that really stood out. One might call it well balanced, but I would call it not particularly memorable. I'm not good at differentiating the various nuances of a cigar, unless one happens to dominates and slaps me in the face. The flavor did get more intense though after the half way point, as the smoke started to get warm. Burn and construction is excellent. I'm gonna put away a few for "aging" and see how they turn out. 3 stars for taste and 4 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars.


----------



## CraigT78

Morning smoke with coffee. @Carolus Rex bombed me this one in the PIF. Wife is away all weekend, kids are at school, and I have a 2 hour conference call. Why not?


----------



## CraigT78

CraigT78 said:


> Morning smoke with coffee. @Carolus Rex bombed me this one in the PIF. Wife is away all weekend, kids are at school, and I have a 2 hour conference call. Why not?
> 
> View attachment 53944


Surprisingly enough, I did not care for this cigar. It left much to be desired. I haven't had a lot of connie wrappers, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## JDom58

No kidding, what was it that was missing for you? just wondering since I found it to be a good mild smoke. I never had it with a cup of coffee but I did have it with some Macallan 12........... Well maybe that was it LMAO


----------



## CraigT78

JDom58 said:


> No kidding, what was it that was missing for you? just wondering since I found it to be a good mild smoke. I never had it with a cup of coffee but I did have it with some Macallan 12........... Well maybe that was it LMAO


It was very bland, not much of a flavor profile. I was expecting more creamy and nutty flavors, didn't get much more than burning tobacco.


----------



## JGIORD

L'Atelier Trocadero

A brother turned me onto these and I must admit they are very good. I think I prefer these to the Ave Marias. Top notch construction, great burn with spicy woody notes and leather. The more I smoke them, the more I like them and I'm already finishing up my 2nd bundle. Great price too. Thank you Pete Johnson for creating a top quality honest cigar for every day budget smokers!


----------



## JGIORD

whodeeni said:


>


Hey Whodeeni

What did you think of that smoke?


----------



## ForceofWill

At the B &M about to enjoy this bad boy.









Kristoff corojo limitada


----------



## ForceofWill

I like Kristoff so I got a little excited lol.


----------



## lostmedic

what is the size of that @ForceofWill?


----------



## StogieNinja

Carolus Rex said:


> I'm just looking for a reputable B&M in TN to order from. Did not know about the Texas one, so I will have to add that to me search list as well.


There's also an identical blend from Hawaii in a corona gorda called the Paniolo Especial. All three (TN Waltz, TX Yellow Rose, HI Paniolo Especial) are ongoing limited production for those three states.


----------



## quazy50

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There's also an identical blend from Hawaii in a corona gorda called the Paniolo Especial. All three (TN Waltz, TX Yellow Rose, HI Paniolo Especial) are ongoing limited production for those three states.


This is good to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

To start the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

quazy50 said:


> This is good to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TN Waltz may be the most perfect maduro ever. I like it better than the Las Calaveras '14.


----------



## ForceofWill

lostmedic said:


> what is the size of that @ForceofWill?


Robusto.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There's also an identical blend from Hawaii in a corona gorda called the Paniolo Especial. All three (TN Waltz, TX Yellow Rose, HI Paniolo Especial) are ongoing limited production for those three states.


Yeah, I found an article about them on Halfwheel. It is funny, I moved from Nashville to Texas and didn't know that Crowned Heads was in Nashville. Granted I wasn't smoking at the time, but regardless I am feeling a strong sense of regret.

I haven't found squat for folks carrying the Yellow Rose version here. It was released in April and seems to have sold out fast. Not giving up till I find either the Waltz or the Rose.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Yeah, I found an article about them on Halfwheel. It is funny, I moved from Nashville to Texas and didn't know that Crowned Heads was in Nashville. Granted I wasn't smoking at the time, but regardless I am feeling a strong sense of regret.
> 
> I haven't found squat for folks carrying the Yellow Rose version here. It was released in April and seems to have sold out fast. Not giving up till I find either the Waltz or the Rose.


Serious Cigars out of Houston had them in stock when I searched for them last week. Check them out.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Yeah, I found an article about them on Halfwheel. It is funny, I moved from Nashville to Texas and didn't know that Crowned Heads was in Nashville. Granted I wasn't smoking at the time, but regardless I am feeling a strong sense of regret.
> 
> I haven't found squat for folks carrying the Yellow Rose version here. It was released in April and seems to have sold out fast. Not giving up till I find either the Waltz or the Rose.


Crowned Heads Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Crowned Heads Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


Craig, thanks for ending my search! Sorry about that crappy Olivia I sent ya. I'll try and make up for it in the future.


----------



## elco69

Buena Vista Edicion Limitada 2008

*Construction:* Very thin wrapper, shoulder split when cutting the cap and wrapper easily cracks because it is soo thin
*Pre-light:* very grassy smell, little wood decent draw
*First Light:* very bad charcoaly taste, very bidder, went away after 5 or 6 draws
*First Third:* Good Draw, and good brun. Solid tobacco, some black pepper and a lot of bitterness. Not high RH acrid bitter or that young harshness, almost like i took a bite of bitter melon and it just sits on the middle of my tongue. If this keeps up, I may end up pitching it, but lets see how it plays out.
*Second Third*: Never made it to the end of the second third, just before the band it split and ran the split ran all the way to the cap, i can see why they are so cheap. Had potential just poor execution.
*last Third:*


----------



## quazy50

RP fire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> Craig, thanks for ending my search! Sorry about that crappy Olivia I sent ya. I'll try and make up for it in the future.


Wasn't your fault! It just wasn't a cigar for me.


----------



## whodeeni

Gran Habano G2


----------



## droy1958

LA Gloria Cubana Trunk Show...


----------



## droy1958

whodeeni said:


> From where?


Cigarbid auction...


----------



## droy1958

pflau said:


> Flor De Las Antillas Robusto. My palate is most sensitive when I just got off work before dinner, and I kept thinking this stick was short changing me in the flavor department. Frankly I've been smoking way too much AF so I decided to change things up a little. But this stick made me miss the AF Double Chateau Maduro I smoked last night. That was two hours of smoking heaven. Those AF Chateaus, like Oliva though nowhere as bad, sometimes could deliver a little too much nicotine punch. But when you hit upon one that tastes well aged, there is no better cigar for the money.
> 
> But back to the Flor De Las Antillas. This stick is way too tame for a sun grown. A little bitterness kept it from feeling like a Connecticut. I couldn't taste anything that really stood out. One might call it well balanced, but I would call it not particularly memorable. I'm not good at differentiating the various nuances of a cigar, unless one happens to dominates and slaps me in the face. The flavor did get more intense though after the half way point, as the smoke started to get warm. Burn and construction is excellent. I'm gonna put away a few for "aging" and see how they turn out. 3 stars for taste and 4 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars.


I sure enjoy the AF Double Chateau Sungrown....


----------



## BelleboBaggins

I don't know how to describe cigars but this things is impressive. These will sound crazy I'm sure but I'm tasting; hay, kiwi (not sweet but fruit), sun dried tomato, woodsy mushrooms, leather....every few puffs I get a new note. Burn is perfect, draw is firm but smooth, mouth feel is not of smoke/char but just moist, thick warmth. I'm either buzzed (possible) or this is a pretty special smoke.

Finnishing up nicely with anise, cedar, hay and wild flowers?

I like this smoke!


----------



## JGIORD

EP Carrillo New Wave Reserva

1st third is very mild almost like smoking paper. Notes of hay, balsa wood and coffee with too much milk in it. Its bland and boring and very disappointing. Toward the end of the 1st third I picked up some mineral pencil lead tastes.

Entering the 2nd 3rd a creamy texture develops and a touch of spice appears. Woody notes are more pronounced and heavier. A major improvement. At the half way mark some cedar notes come into play.

Final third the wood and cedar notes with underlying spice are ramped up to a solid Medium + in body. There is a touch of harshness in the final third.

I think the smaller vitolas would serve this blend better. Mine was a toro.


----------



## droy1958

JGIORD said:


> EP Carrillo New Wave Reserva
> 
> 1st third is very mild almost like smoking paper. Notes of hay, balsa wood and coffee with too much milk in it. Its bland and boring and very disappointing. Toward the end of the 1st third I picked up some mineral pencil lead tastes.
> 
> Entering the 2nd 3rd a creamy texture develops and a touch of spice appears. Woody notes are more pronounced and heavier. A major improvement. At the half way mark some cedar notes come into play.
> 
> Final third the wood and cedar notes with underlying spice are ramped up to a solid Medium + in body. There is a touch of harshness in the final third.
> 
> I think the smaller vitolas would serve this blend better. Mine was a toro.


Thanks for the review mate. Been trying to decide to buy some of these or LA Historian, Cardinal or all the other blends. I'm just getting wore out on all the choices these days. Prolly just go back to some of my old tried and true blends...


----------



## steve2jenny

Ave Maria. Into the first third and i am likening this!!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## pflau

Tried another Flor De Las Antilles, just in case the stick I had last night was an anomaly since it's supposed to be CA cigar of the year 2012. Well my impression hasn't changed. Perfect performance. But it doesn't really get going until after the first 2/5 or so. Good but not distinctive.


----------



## pflau

BelleboBaggins said:


> View attachment 53956
> 
> View attachment 53957
> 
> I don't know how to describe cigars but this things is impressive. These will sound crazy I'm sure but I'm tasting; hay, kiwi (not sweet but fruit), sun dried tomato, woodsy mushrooms, leather....every few puffs I get a new note. Burn is perfect, draw is firm but smooth, mouth feel is not of smoke/char but just moist, thick warmth. I'm either buzzed (possible) or this is a pretty special smoke.
> 
> Finnishing up nicely with anise, cedar, hay and wild flowers?
> 
> I like this smoke!


I remember smoking this just once and thought it was excellent. Definitely better than the V Melanio and possibly my favorite Oliva. I should try it again.


----------



## whodeeni

droy1958 said:


> Thanks for the review mate. Been trying to decide to buy some of these or LA Historian, Cardinal or all the other blends. I'm just getting wore out on all the choices these days. Prolly just go back to some of my old tried and true blends...


I'd go with the La Historia. That's a good smoke!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## Shemp75

wanted to go CC tonight but I had a big fried fish dinner so i needed to smoke something abit more raunchy

Viaje Skull and Bones M?stery Vintage


----------



## CraigT78

droy1958 said:


> Thanks for the review mate. Been trying to decide to buy some of these or LA Historian, Cardinal or all the other blends. I'm just getting wore out on all the choices these days. Prolly just go back to some of my old tried and true blends...


I liked the La Historia so much I bought a box!


----------



## CraigT78

steve2jenny said:


> Ave Maria. Into the first third and i am likening this!!! :vs_OMG:


And the other 2/3rds?


----------



## crazyhog

A Romeo y Julieta Vintage 7.5. Incredible and now one of my go to smokes!


----------



## ForceofWill

Time to mow.


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> Time to mow.
> 
> View attachment 53959


was trying to think of something funny to say about Gurkha, but I think I will give it a break for now. Lets us know how it goes......inside voice says "but we really know how that Gurkha will do, hehehe"


----------



## JGIORD

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor

This one wasn't as complex as others I've had. Still good full bodied flavors of earth, bitter chocolate and spice.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> was trying to think of something funny to say about Gurkha, but I think I will give it a break for now. Lets us know how it goes......inside voice says "but we really know how that Gurkha will do, hehehe"


I'll say it. Do yourself a favor and drop that Gurkha in front of the lawn mower and give it the same fate as the grass!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## BMWBen

Perdomo 10th anny Champagne, one of my favorites


----------



## ForceofWill

elco69 said:


> was trying to think of something funny to say about Gurkha, but I think I will give it a break for now. Lets us know how it goes......inside voice says "but we really know how that Gurkha will do, hehehe"


Lol why do you think it's relegated to yard duty.


----------



## ForceofWill

JGIORD said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
> 
> This one wasn't as complex as others I've had. Still good full bodied flavors of earth, bitter chocolate and spice.


I find this smoke mediocre but the Reserva version is significantly better if you haven't tried it.


----------



## JGIORD

Thanks Force, I haven't tried one yet but will search one out and give it a shot.


----------



## ForceofWill

JGIORD said:


> Thanks Force, I haven't tried one yet but will search one out and give it a shot.


They're like the same price up here so I always go for the reserva.


----------



## Ricardo-

Casa Fernandez Miami petit robusto. My first CF. Not too bad flavor wise. Horrible construction.


----------



## gtechva

Took this Churchill with me to mow



I got hot and wanted to quit. Then this cigar breaks into "Never, never, never give in". Alright already, it's just the yard.


----------



## lostmedic

This sweetened tip is like sucking on a sugar cube wowzers. Hope it calms down


----------



## CraigT78

Short Story Maduro and an Oak Highlands Oktoberfest. Perfect.


----------



## Slostang

CAO gold corona, smoking slow in the hammock. 45 minutes in and it's not to the band yet!


----------



## pck1

Viaje 5th Anniversary - released in 2012...they were way too fresh when they hit stores. They are smoking beautifully now!!


----------



## quazy50

Illusione Roth Childes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Las Calaveras 2014 blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Doc Rock

A warm, sunny day. Poured myself a Bombay Sapphire on the rocks (extra olives), grabbed a good book, and lit up my go-to cigar - DC Julius Caeser Toro. 90+ minutes of a great smoke.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Franchise

Man O War OCC


----------



## pflau

Hemingway. Perfect short Sunday morning smoke.


----------



## lostmedic

dang you all smoking the hemmingways now i want one but got called into work today.....:vs_sob:


----------



## pck1

balmoral anejo xo

i prefer the anejo 18 to the xo...the smoother creamier version i think is just better than this new spicier version.


----------



## tonyzoc

Moose and coffee


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## JGIORD

La Duena

I really like the deep rich flavors of earth and loam. Very smooth full bodied, med strength smoke.


----------



## ForceofWill

Not enjoying this Ashton much I have to say. Draw is insanely tight, like rock hard. Three very large stems at the cut end and big veins in wrapper. It actually started to split at one of them. The other vein is so big it feels like someone put an RFID chip under the wrapper at one point lol.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Perdomo Champagne Epicure. Dog rocket status, got about 1/3 of the way in and Mal said "Launch against ze wall in ze customary fashion!" If I had actual champagne, I would toast to never smoking one again.


----------



## ForceofWill

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Perdomo Champagne Epicure. Dog rocket status, got about 1/3 of the way in and Mal said "Launch against ze wall in ze customary fashion!" If I had actual champagne, I would toast to never smoking one again.


I chucked that Ashton at the beginning of the second third. I've been smoking too long to finish sticks I don't like just for the hell of it lol. Got it free as a door prize anyway.


----------



## JGIORD

ForceofWill said:


> I chucked that Ashton at the beginning of the second third. I've been smoking too long to finish sticks I don't like just for the hell of it lol. Got it free as a door prize anyway.


Very disappointing especially from an Ashton. I guess an occasional dude will pop up everywhere.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

JGIORD said:


> I guess an occasional dude will pop up everywhere.


----------



## JGIORD

cute, i meant dud...lol


----------



## ForceofWill

Lol yea, don't think that stick was an indication of that line. Just got a bad one.


----------



## CraigT78

Had these bad boys at poker last night. Both were very good.

















Apologies in advanced if the pics are rotated funny, uploading from phone.


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> Had these bad boys at poker last night. Both were very good.
> 
> View attachment 54004
> 
> 
> View attachment 54005
> 
> 
> Apologies in advanced if the pics are rotated funny, uploading from phone.


That Illusione Rothchildes is one of my favorite smokes right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pck1

#2 smoke of today - Davidoff Winston Churchill robusto


----------



## tonyzoc

Torano Noventa 90. I've been sitting on this box I picked up cheap last year. Some Toranos I really love. This one is ok but I expected more from an anniversary issue. They are ok though.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

And I end the day with a CAO Amazon Basin


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Took the kids camping this weekend, left the wife at home for a little relaxation by the pool. We just had a good time fishing, hunting frogs, etc... I'm as much of a kids as they are. 
I smoked a few; house of Capulet, 2 brickhouse, fighting cock (fish seem to love it when I smoke these, they stand in line to get on my hook) DE natural, Fuente 858, baccarat, and some others I can't remember.


----------



## JDom58

Jeff that sure looks like a piece of Heaven right there :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Smoking an AB Prensado courtesy of Elco69.  
Good stick, tons of smoke! A bit strong on the nicotine for me... Glad it was a robusto!


----------



## CraigT78

8-5-8 and an online herf


----------



## tonyzoc

Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary
Better than the original and still fairly cheap in auctions.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Tat Anarchy courtesy of @lostmedic and online Herf, posted pic of it in another thread


----------



## lostmedic

Started my day with a curly head delux 







Taken while out finishing the setup in the sunflower plot

Tonight no pic sorry. A brick house while herfing online with @Craigt79 @elco69 and @Aquaelvis. Join us on the next online herf they are really fun and better way to get to know your fellow puffers


----------



## hawk45

First Flor de Oliva. Was alright, not great. But wanted to try one. Have the other two flavors to still try.


----------



## BMWBen

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro


----------



## JGIORD

BMWBen said:


> CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro
> View attachment 54028


Hey Ben,

How was that CAO? Those used to be great but things changed. LMK what you think of it. +1 for the Guiness


----------



## BMWBen

JGIORD said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> How was that CAO? Those used to be great but things changed. LMK what you think of it. +1 for the Guiness


I'm not a big maduro smoker but I thought it was very good. It was the last of a 5 pack I picked up about a year ago and I would say it did get better with age.


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 Anarchy


----------



## tonyzoc

RyJ Lancero on a perfect night in Syracuse. Even the mosquitos aren't bothering me tonight.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Tried an obsidian white noise this afternoon. It wasn't bad, not at all as bad as some on here made it out. I had a wrapper issue and after that stopped burning with it the taste went downhill quickly. 
Now I'm trying my first Cohiba...


----------



## whodeeni

5 1/2 year old Liga Privada T-52!


----------



## JDom58

I've got a couple of those T52's arriving today to try out, looking forward to them!


----------



## NormH3

La Perla Habano Black Pearl Cobre


----------



## JDom58

elco69 said:


> Tat Anarchy courtesy of @lostmedic and online Herf, posted pic of it in another thread


Hi Henry, those are pretty damn good, Tuesday was my wife's cousins birthday so I brought over two of the 2010 Tat Anarchy's I received from Excel (whodeeni) and they where excellent. They where ALOT milder than I expected even through the last 1/3 but maybe that was due to the 5 year rest time. I also have some 2015's that have had a months rest that I'll try this weekend to compare.


----------



## elco69

JDom58 said:


> Hi Henry, those are pretty damn good, Tuesday was my wife's cousins birthday so I brought over two of the 2010 Tat Anarchy's I received from Excel (whodeeni) and they where excellent. They where ALOT milder than I expected even through the last 1/3 but maybe that was due to the 5 year rest time. I also have some 2015's that have had a months rest that I'll try this weekend to compare.


That was my first Tat Anarchy and only my second Tat ever. I like the flavor profiles that it had, tons of it. I think it would be really nice after 6 months to year of rest time. With this cigar, Trevor aka @lostmedic really turned me on to Tatuajes. As soon as some of my stash clears out I will be getting a few fivers.


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> With this cigar, Trevor aka @lostmedic really turned me on.


Well that's all I read from that... :vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well that's all I read from that... :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: That was good! You should write for grocery store tabloids


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## droy1958




----------



## BMWBen

Oliva 'O' Series with a few fingers of shellback rum and a few fingers of Woodford Reserve bourbon. It tasted kind of like smoking a glass of Johnnie Walker Red, there was a lot of leather taste, but still a good cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll, WLT Azucarodo Oscuro blend


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project...


----------



## tonyzoc

La Herencia Cubans Core



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Leon Jimenez Torpedo


----------



## lostmedic

Nat Sherman from @elco69.


----------



## gtechva

lostmedic said:


> Nat Sherman from @elco69.
> View attachment 54042


Give up your thought after that one, please.


----------



## lostmedic

gtechva said:


> Give up your thought after that one, please.


So first off I'm no reviewer and have novice taste buds. So I tasted creamy leatherish flavors for most of it. On the retro hale I got a very spicy taste that I wasn't able to find on the inhale or after taste. The middle had a kind of roasted black coffeeish hint very subtle. As for construction this stick had a huge knot in it about half way that made it feel like I was sucking a golf ball through a garden hose. Plenty of smoke output tho. Once knot loosened it burn and smoked just fine. With only issues to burn because it was 94%humidity outside with no wind. I felt like I was wearing the heat. Overall good stick much enjoyed. Thank you @elco69


----------



## Franchise

Smoked this last night while watching some vintage Ric Flair matches


----------



## whodeeni

Franchise said:


> Smoked this last night while watching some vintage Ric Flair matches
> View attachment 54043


 You can never go wrong with that one!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

One is a sleeper...









The other is a straight Banger!&#128540;


----------



## hawk45

Yesterday was a good day.. had 2. Good cheap bundle cigar and Oliva G on the course. Here is my little homemade cigar holder.. Velcro, spring loaded hair clip and paracord.


----------



## elco69

Decided to start an easy smoke while walking to the mailbox to send out the winnings for my monthly Cigar Raffle 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Doc Rock

DC Maximus Toro. Ramping up the strength as the week winds down.


----------



## droy1958

PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana No.2...


----------



## BMWBen

Gran Habano 3 SLS tonight with the usual Guinness. Pretty good cigar and i've heard it gets better with age. This one was only about a week old but I have another i'll sit on for a few months. Flavor wise all I could really recognize was cedar with maybe some pepper.


----------



## whodeeni

JGIORD said:


> Hey Whodeeni
> 
> What did you think of that smoke?


It's pretty good. Just needs some rest.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: That was good! You should write for grocery store tabloids


Apple Cabin Foods is having a sale! - Album on Imgur


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Apple Cabin Foods is having a sale! - Album on Imgur


mmmmm.....Deli Sweepins - gently used looks good


----------



## Miko

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Maduro


----------



## JGIORD

Last night's smokes:

Started with this Curivari Buenaventura ROTT. Good looking stick. Interesting flavors but nothing overwhelming. Peculiar aroma but I will reserve judgment until after they settle down a bit



Followed up with an Ave Maria Crusader



And finished up with old reliable HdM Rothschild Double Maduro



Sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## Negatron

Starting my 4 day weekend with my first ever Padron 1964


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Oliva Connecticut Reserve toro. This is pretty tasty, I'm afraid that I'm going to need to have these on hand at all times.


----------



## ForceofWill

I here getting set up to relax and I hear the distinctive exhaust of my mailman! !








Time to try a Jericho Hill.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Starting off my weekend mild... First time trying one of these Room 101 Connecticuts. I'll post what I think later. I had a brickhouse maduro earlier today at work. (Just a robusto tho)

***update*** this was a pretty good stick. It's nothing to go crazy about but it's a good, mellow stick. Goes well with beer or coffee. I think I paid around $2 a stick and at that price these are something I'd keep around.


----------



## pflau

Start off my weekend heavy, or it is supposed to be anyway. Oliva V. Pretty much my favorite Oliva. Still got that characteristic Oliva back of the throat burn. But if I drew easy it's not that bad. I don't know if I actually like it better than the AF Chateau Sun Grown. I find that if I keep the smoke cool I do get some flavor that is a little more nutty and complex. But keeping the smoke cool is the trick. I don't know if it's the weather but the humidity's been kinda on the high side these couple weeks, with the temperature hovering above 80 degrees even at evening. So if I take it easy on the drew the cigar would just tunnel. I've been keeping my humidor at 65% RH. The only cigars that I smoke regularly that almost never tunnel are the Hemingways. I guess the skinnier 47/48 ring gauge help. Anyway, I would give this one 3-1/2 stars for flavor and 3-1/2 stars for smoothness. 3-1/2 stars.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project and a Bloody Mary to either:
A: End the week
B: Start the weekend


----------



## tonyzoc

Finally got some time today to sit and smoke my last Padron 4000 maduro.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

La pearla habana white pearl. Basically no flavor. Got it cheap on Cbid. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGIORD

Last nights smokes:

Padron 2000 Maduro (a great consistent stick. Quality construction)



Finished up with a Trocadero Cambon



Good stuff!


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## Sprouthog

PDR Sun Grown Robusto


----------



## whodeeni

Last night 









This evening


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I couldn't wait, only had these for a few weeks but really wanted to try one! (I'll leave the others alone- maybe)
***update*** are you kidding me?! I hate this thing! I hate that I don't have more that is! This is a true smoke bomb, the smoke is creamy and smooth. I don't retrohale much, I do once or twice but usually do a post smoke retro after I exhale. I get some of those flavors through the nose but it's mellow. This thing is do smooth I was retrohaling without noticing... 
Funny thing, I just realized I have 3000's and 4000's and I don't know which this is. Of to be a noobie  
As for the stout, smooth and very viscous. If you haven't tried Deschutes you should! Family owned and I love the black butte porter as well as this stout


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9DC and my clone Guinness


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well I couldn't wait, only had these for a few weeks but really wanted to try one! (I'll leave the others alone- maybe)
> ***update*** are you kidding me?! I hate this thing! I hate that I don't have more that is! This is a true smoke bomb, the smoke is creamy and smooth. I don't retrohale much, I do once or twice but usually do a post smoke retro after I exhale. I get some of those flavors through the nose but it's mellow. This thing is do smooth I was retrohaling without noticing...
> Funny thing, I just realized I have 3000's and 4000's and I don't know which this is. Of to be a noobie
> As for the stout, smooth and very viscous. If you haven't tried Deschutes you should! Family owned and I love the black butte porter as well as this stout


Thoughts so far?


----------



## BMWBen

Perdomo slow-aged lot 826 from last night


----------



## Rooke

BMWBen said:


> Perdomo slow-aged lot 826 from last night
> View attachment 54082


Thoughts on the Perdomo? Diggin that ashtray!


----------



## Rooke

Had a Oliva Serie G maduro. I dont know if its the Nicaraguan tobacco but it was pretty spicy for having rested six months.


----------



## BMWBen

blkwidovw said:


> Thoughts on the Perdomo? Diggin that ashtray!


I'm a pretty big fan of perdomos but I didn't really think this one was that great. Im not sure if maybe it just needs some more rest but I'll come back to it in a few months and see how it is.


----------



## Rooke

BMWBen said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of perdomos but I didn't really think this one was that great. Im not sure if maybe it just needs some more rest but I'll come back to it in a few months and see how it is.


I hear ya. I know its not a premium cigar but sometimes with the proper rest a daily can smoke like a premium. Lets us know how it compares in a few months.


----------



## tonyzoc

Fratello Bianco



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke

tonyzoc

Hey how was it? My brother just told me about these yesterday. Theyre newer right? i was thinking about picking up a fiver.


----------



## Carolus Rex

La Gloria Cubana Serie R from @lostmedic

Loving this stick, copious amounts of white smoke and a nice spice flavor.


----------



## Franchise

Smoked my first one of these the other night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## tonyzoc

blkwidovw said:


> tonyzoc
> 
> Hey how was it? My brother just told me about these yesterday. Theyre newer right? i was thinking about picking up a fiver.


I got one in the CA care package for September. It started out a bit sour I though but quickly smoothed out to a creamy taste. I thought it had good strength and definitely finished full bodied. It had a fairly unique combination of flavors...can't really define it...creamy strong espresso maybe. Construction was great, perfect burn and tons of smoke. Probably a bit too much for first cigar of the day. Overall I like and recommend.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Nightcap...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

PDR Capa Oscura...


----------



## ForceofWill

So I've had a La Imperiosa and Jericho Hill now and I love both. They're both so different yet great NC smokes. I can say I never remembered in 7 years tasting red pepper as a spice until I took a taste of the Imperiosa pre-light. As soon as I took a taste and pre-light draw the red pepper hit me in the face, it was GREAT! The Jericho is another great full flavored smoke but with a much different flavor profile, pre-light draw was like eating a piece of velvet chocolate cake. The Jericho is deep, rich and chocolaty with a subtle sweetness. I'd say it's the closest thing I've had to a 1926 and I'm hooked. Both FINE smokes but I love me some chocolate so the Jericho is a clear winner for me.


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2014 Toro


----------



## Aquaelvis

No pic but a R&J House of Capulet with a couple Deshutes stouts.... Smoked in the spa.  
Going to have some tri-tip from the traeger in a bit... You guys on the east might not know the glory of smoked tri-tip. It's awesome! 
Not sure I'll have time for another smoke tonight (watching a movie with the kids)


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## Carolus Rex

Starting Labor Day off right.


----------



## Franchise

Last night I started with the Aging Room & finished with the H&S


----------



## Carolus Rex

Labor Day part 2: The Dog Park


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Vintage Shaggy grand rothschild.


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Pilon corona



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Short Story (thumbs up) with coffee in the AM and ended a night boating on the river with a Perdomo Lot 23 (Meh).


----------



## droy1958

Sacrificing some baby back ribs with a Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 Vintage. Happy holiday to all....


----------



## Aquaelvis

Try a new stout and a new stick. I have an Alec Bradley Family Blend earlier today.
I stopped drinking cheap beers and switched to craft beers about the time I started smoking cigars, I'm not sure which I enjoy more! I didn't even bring any coors light on my last camping trip!:vs_smile:


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Vintage Shaggy grand rothschild.
> 
> View attachment 54097


I hate it when people hate....Get yo'sef a big ol swig of haterade...


----------



## BMWBen

Rocky Patel Connecticut- Great build and draw but very mild, not a bad smoke but it could have used a little bit more flavor

Macanudo Hyde Park- Im sure everyones had one of these before, nothing special just a nice smoke


----------



## quazy50

LC 46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 64 Imperial


----------



## Blork

Smoked a Heavy Duty -- don't waste your money. Bought a bundle on the devil site for $1.50 a stick. Overly mild, grassy garbage with a hint of soap (think Maxim's de Paris) and no smoke. Anyone want the remaining 15 that are wasting space in my humi? After this turd, my CAO Italia tasted like a Padron.


----------



## droy1958

Blork said:


> Smoked a Heavy Duty -- don't waste your money. Bought a bundle on the devil site for $1.50 a stick. Overly mild, grassy garbage with a hint of soap (think Maxim's de Paris) and no smoke. Anyone want the remaining 15 that are wasting space in my humi? After this turd, my CAO Italia tasted like a Padron.


That's one I've never heard of. I looked it up and seen it was rolled at Abe Flores factory. He rolls some smokes I really like, but have come across some turds he rolls for others also...


----------



## hippieman556

Acid blondie


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## elco69

My Father Le Bijou 1922, second stick at the golf course, first one is posted in another section:vs_smile:


----------



## concig

Davidoff Nicaragua short corona


----------



## tonyzoc

Great taste but next one I will wait a couple of weeks before smoking. This arrived Saturday and the wrapper flaked bad.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Compliments of our local shops weekly tasting. This week, Nat Sherman. In addition we also got a Timeless Nicaraguan BP and Timeless Dominican, neither of which I have tried yet. Grabbed a pack for my buddy who just had achilles surgery and can't get around. Was a good night to have a smoke, a few beers and catch up.

The EPOCA was great construction, good mild cigar with slow burn. It was just to one dimensional and lacked any real flavor profile. It wasn't bad tasting, just didn't offer much in the way of flavor. If you are a mild guy, might love this one.


----------



## elco69

tonyzoc said:


> Great taste but next one I will wait a couple of weeks before smoking. This arrived Saturday and the wrapper flaked bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Have you tried the Intensivo yet? On my recommend list. I got it from @bluesmokebloke in the Noobie Trade


----------



## pflau

Celebrating the introduction of the iPad Pro with a Double Chateau Maduro. Been waiting on that thing for three years. Now I finally have a full size sheet music viewer for my piano. And that Apple Pencil thing looks to be ass kicking. Might make me want to start drawing again.


----------



## elco69

RP Fifteenth Anniversary, struggling with this as it hot and dry outside and after about 10 minutes of being outside the wrapper started to split.


----------



## ForceofWill

tonyzoc said:


> Great taste but next one I will wait a couple of weeks before smoking. This arrived Saturday and the wrapper flaked bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


man I love the ceniza. Did you get a fig like sweetness with it?


----------



## tonyzoc

elco69 said:


> Have you tried the Intensivo yet? On my recommend list. I got it from @bluesmokebloke in the Noobie Trade


Yes, love those. I can get them local too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## tonyzoc

ForceofWill said:


> man I love the ceniza. Did you get a fig like sweetness with it?


I picked up a fig newton on unlit draw and definitely sweet cocoa and creamy. I haven't smoked anything by Kristoff that I didn't like.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

tonyzoc said:


> Yes, love those. I can get them local too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Cool, only have 3 B&M within decent driving distance and none of them carry any Kristoff


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Alec Bradley Sun Grown toro
Leinenkugel's Heart of Oak

This is one hell of a combo.


----------



## Sprouthog

Los Blanco Nine Robusto


----------



## lostmedic

So finally getting around to posting have been extremely busy this weekend. So starting back last Friday. I have smoke a tat anarchy 2015, undercrown pig, Ava Maria, Oliva v, and a monte white for NC. Then there was some cc but that's for another area. I smoke call these to celebrate finally getting engaged after 6 yrs.

Currently smoking:


----------



## Sprouthog

90 Miles Robusto


----------



## moto

Herrelli Estelli (sp?) lionsdale


----------



## JDom58

Grand Habano Connecticut Robusto, after a month in the humidor was much better than ROTT


----------



## Aquaelvis

Went to a lounge for the first time. Place was awesome! Tons of all the cool stuff... Huge wall of AF, opus X by the box, every Padron anny you could imagine, etc. 
I was out of town for work and stopped by, had limited time so I grabbed an Illusiones rothchild. $7.25, now I remember why I don't go to B&M's! (And it was 70% rh so burn wasn't great) 
Good time tho, was with a buddy from work.

If you are ever passing through Fresno CA check these guys out: 
http://www.cigarslimited.com/#about


----------



## hawk45

Getting my failed pic uploads reloaded.. few weeks worth of enjoyment compressed for your viewing..


----------



## elco69

hawk45 said:


> Getting my failed pic uploads reloaded.. few weeks worth of enjoyment compressed for your viewing..
> 
> View attachment 54137
> View attachment 54138
> View attachment 54139
> View attachment 54140
> View attachment 54141
> View attachment 54142
> View attachment 54143
> View attachment 54144


Scrolling through like Pornhub for cigars:vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

J Garcia Nacionales W with about 10 years rest on it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoking a Punch Pita that has been sitting in my desktop humi for many months. Sorry I don't have my phone on me and I'm too lazy to go inside to get it.

I was expecting this thing to be a waste of time, full-bodied spice fest, but it's actually kind of pleasant for a reputedly full-bodied stick. This is leaving me wondering how much of the gross pepper taste that I hate can be mitigated with some time.

Listening to: Porcupine Tree


----------



## droy1958

Had a MUWAT +11, and currently a Ramon Bueso Genisis The Project......


----------



## tonyzoc

My Fathers bundle stick, Tabacos Baez



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke

A.F. flor fina 858 maduro


----------



## Aquaelvis

Having a few Deschutes, porter and now a stout. Smoking one of those Helix tubos. I was anticipating having to throw it on my neighbors roof but it isn't bad. Its nothing great but for $1 each they were worth it. Plus my son thinks the tubo is the coolest thing ever.
No pic because I was expecting it to become a roof ornament and didn't want photographic proof. (For now I'll just leave the Rocky Patel graveyard on his roof- I don't even bother tossing gurkas up there)

***update*** second half of this helix is a stinker! Like a fat girl that missed a shower. It might be wet, I stored it with the cap off so maybe the other end didn't dry out? Has that sick, musty taste you get from a wet stick. Smoke output is down, etc.


----------



## ForceofWill

Aquaelvis said:


> Having a few Deschutes, porter and now a stout. Smoking one of those Helix tubos. I was anticipating having to throw it on my neighbors roof but it isn't bad. Its nothing great but for $1 each they were worth it. Plus my son thinks the tubo is the coolest thing ever.
> No pic because I was expecting it to become a roof ornament and didn't want photographic proof. (For now I'll just leave the Rocky Patel graveyard on his roof- I don't even bother tossing gurkas up there)


My 3 yr old takes all my boxes and tubos lol.


----------



## Aquaelvis

My son has been begging for a box. I need them to organize my singles in the coolidor though! Next time I empty an Antillas box I'll hook him up.
My wife did steal one box and put it in the bathroom. I thought it looked cool in there but then I opened it! It's full of white robustos with string caps! Ewwww! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> (I don't even bother tossing Brickhouse up there)


Fixed!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Fixed!


Well yeah, I wouldn't bother throwing those tiny nubs up there. They are so tasty, after burning my fingers I toss them in the corn cob pipe and roast all of it! 
I started giving my gurkas to poor people... They gave them back tho! oke::vs_lol:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> I started giving my gurkas to poor people... They gave them back tho! oke::vs_lol:


Oh thanks, I was in the mood for a cigar. *torch, puff puff*...








Tread lightly now, K. Han says his sticks are better than CCs! :vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

Crowned Heads Four Kicks, my first one and definitely not my last.


----------



## whodeeni

2011 Illusione MK Ultra


----------



## tonyzoc

Sosa product



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

From the budget stick column.. not bad! More rest would help, but needed to try something. Super wonky burn.


----------



## hawk45

ForceofWill said:


> My 3 yr old takes all my boxes and tubos lol.


Sounds like my wife.. every time we go to the shop she is grabbing a bunch of boxes they give out. I don't mind.. they look cool. I keep telling her to grab the full ones instead.


----------



## JDom58

Aquaelvis said:


> My son has been begging for a box. I need them to organize my singles in the coolidor though! Next time I empty an Antillas box I'll hook him up.
> My wife did steal one box and put it in the bathroom. I thought it looked cool in there but then I opened it! It's full of white robustos with string caps! Ewwww! :vs_no_no_no:


Now that would be a stinky smoke LOL


----------



## lostmedic

Start the day off with this morning star









Slight foot damage from shipping but seems to be burning just fine


----------



## BelleboBaggins

BelleboBaggins said:


> View attachment 53956
> 
> View attachment 53957
> 
> I don't know how to describe cigars but this things is impressive. These will sound crazy I'm sure but I'm tasting; hay, kiwi (not sweet but fruit), sun dried tomato, woodsy mushrooms, leather....every few puffs I get a new note. Burn is perfect, draw is firm but smooth, mouth feel is not of smoke/char but just moist, thick warmth. I'm either buzzed (possible) or this is a pretty special smoke.
> 
> Finnishing up nicely with anise, cedar, hay and wild flowers?
> 
> I like this smoke!


A quick PSA -

I meant to follow this up in a more timely manner but now will have to do. For anyone reading these comments I think it is worth noting that this smoke had a strong nicotine kick - at least it did for me. I'm a former cigarette smoker but 3 years reformed now after 25 years. I smoked this late in the day after a full and hearty meal. I did get a bit greedy with it towards the end and probably hot boxed it and rushed some draws that were ill considered. Anyway, it didn't turn my stomach but it got my attention and put my ass in a seat for a bit.


----------



## droy1958

El Rey del Mundo Rectangulare....


----------



## CraigT78

LFD Chapter One with an Oak Highlands Oktoberfest


----------



## BMWBen

Padron 2000, wow what a great cigar this is the first time I've tried out the X000 series Padrons

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Despite the photographic evidence, I'm not posting from down under.


----------



## droy1958

BelleboBaggins said:


> View attachment 54178
> 
> 
> Despite the photographic evidence, I'm not posting from down under.


There's definitely a downside to the evidence provided. Not arguing, just saying,'...


----------



## tonyzoc

CraigT78 said:


> LFD Chapter One with an Oak Highlands Oktoberfest
> View attachment 54175


I liked this cigar allot and was surprised that it was mild to medium body.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejh

RP Edge Sumatra from 2008, very smooth, great burn, not as much _edge_ as they had in 08, but still a great smoke.


----------



## lostmedic

Just starting my first 8-5-8


----------



## Aquaelvis

It's still 98 degrees here (730pm) and I wanted something good but it's just too hot to try something "special" 
I went with an old tried and true.... Le Brickhouse! Never had this beer before, thought I'd give it a whirl. It's ok, nothing great. I really am not a Pilsner fan and prefer a black and tan made with Guinness and an ale. Good thing I have some good local craft beers chillin and ready 

(Earlier today I have a torano hogs head at work. It was ok. A lot like a CAO brazilia, had that same spice thing... Nutmeg?)


----------



## LSUTigersFan

A nice My Father Flor de Las Antillas Toro from my first non-singles buy. It came from a five-pack I had come in today. Yeah, I still in cigar-training. I really love the Flor de Las Antillas, though.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Morning coffee (black and strong) with a Nat Sherman Host


----------



## tonyzoc

My second off this batch of cbid... More wrapper problems. I buy these locally and never have wrapper issues.





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

At the awesome B&M after a funeral I had to provide honors for. Enjoying a AF destino al siglo 2012 and some Orphan barrel barter house 20yr in memory.


----------



## ForceofWill

Holy crap this smoke is amazing. First time I've gotten honey mmmmmmm


----------



## elco69

At Fumare enjoying a nice Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## LSUTigersFan

A Padron Demaso Robusto with lunch. As a long-time fan of Padron, I gave it a try. I liked it, but I was expecting more flavor. I also picked up a La Pelina Red Robusto for the LSU/Moo St. game.


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th


----------



## Aquaelvis

Ending the night with a great pair. I'm not sure if Stone is available in all areas. They are made in Cali but they are pretty big. If you haven't tried their stuff, you need to! Their arrogant bastard ale is great, choc stouts... They are all great. Tons of limited stuff that comes out too.
On a side note, had my first cc earlier today (thank you Henry) and it was pretty good. It's pretty different. I got a lot more grass taste. I'm going to try more but I really doubt cc will over-run the U.S. market. NC are just too good. One thing I noticed was the retrohale was really smooth. I don't always retro, still working on it. I'll do it a few times per stick to see what I get. Cc was super smooth.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> Ending the night with a great pair. I'm not sure if Stone is available in all areas. They are made in Cali but they are pretty big. If you haven't tried their stuff, you need to! Their arrogant bastard ale is great, choc stouts... They are all great. Tons of limited stuff that comes out too.
> On a side note, had my first cc earlier today (thank you Henry) and it was pretty good. It's pretty different. I got a lot more grass taste. I'm going to try more but I really doubt cc will over-run the U.S. market. NC are just too good. One thing I noticed was the retrohale was really smooth. I don't always retro, still working on it. I'll do it a few times per stick to see what I get. Cc was super smooth.


Arrogant bastard ale is one of my favorite beers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> Arrogant bastard ale is one of my favorite beers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too... Partially because I am an arrogant bastard. Costco just got in a shipment of the AB for $3.79 (22 oz) and 64 oz growler of Dead Guy ale for $10.49
So I'm am having a bbq next weekend where we are going to slay a bunch of Stone beers 

I'm thinking of setting up a beer tasting / cigar event soon... Wish you gents were closer. Going to pick up a dozen good craft beers, taste them. Do some drawings for free swag then retire to the patio for cigars and whiskey/beer. I'll have to post some pics.


----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> Mine too... Partially because I am an arrogant bastard. Costco just got in a shipment of the AB for $3.79 (22 oz) and 64 oz growler of Dead Guy ale for $10.49
> So I'm am having a bbq next weekend where we are going to slay a bunch of Stone beers
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a beer tasting / cigar event soon... Wish you gents were closer. Going to pick up a dozen good craft beers, taste them. Do some drawings for free swag then retire to the patio for cigars and whiskey/beer. I'll have to post some pics.


Hah. When I first found arrogant bastard I knew it was my beer by the name. 

That sounds like a great time! I could never live in commifornia  I love winter too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke

Tonight is a Cubra Libre from a CI sampler I got a few months back. I've been hesitant on it since its had some rather poor reviews but with six months of age its actually quite decent. Give em a try if you stumble across a good deal.


----------



## Shemp75

Last night was a 2fer!

tatuaje Cigwar 2015

Tatuaje M80


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

quazy50 said:


> Arrogant bastard ale is one of my favorite beers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Same


See, I knew you had good taste. 
Well into the jacuzzi with the ol' lady... Think I'll have a Java and a guiness 
Or maybe dig around the fridge for a chocolate stout... I need a beer fridge!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto & Cedro do Líbano premium "cachaça" aged three years in North American oak. A very smooth and tasty brazilian aguardente for a beautiful day.


----------



## ForceofWill

Friend bailed on me to watch the game at the B&M so this is the pic he's getting lol.


----------



## BMWBen

Trying to clear out some crappy random sticks from various samplers/deals today and I made the mistake of smoking this instead of throwing it away, Red Dot Cohiba. This is about as far as i made it before tossing it


----------



## ForceofWill

Did you have your dog chew the cap off lol?


----------



## BMWBen

lol I'm guilty of liking to get a nice chew on some of my cigars


----------



## pflau

Oliva V. It is amazing what a week of resting does to this cigar. The first two sticks I had a week ago were burning the back of my throat. But After a week of 65-69% RH the throat burn is gone. Very smooth yet very heavy and full bodied. The wrapper smells absolutely intoxicating. Smokes like an AF Sun Grown but 1.5x stronger. This is hands down the best full flavored cigar I've ever tried. 4 stars for flavor and 4.5 stars for smoothness. 4.25 stars.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Aurora Connecticut. These are really good even a few weeks off the truck, kind of like a RyJ Reserva Real without the overpowering barnyard manure smell. Nubbed it; these are sticks that I ~never~ want to end every time I smoke one.


----------



## tonyzoc

I think I'll smoke a Padron every time the Bills win.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> La Aurora Connecticut. These are really good even a few weeks off the truck, kind of like a RyJ Reserva Real without the overpowering barnyard manure smell. Nubbed it; these are sticks that I ~never~ want to end every time I smoke one.


It is not usual that I can nub a cigar. When it gets down to the last two inches or so either that it has problem staying lit or that it gets too heavy (like the Oliva V I smoked earlier). But when I do nub a cigar, the cigar is usually extra smooth and pretty special.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

pflau said:


> It is not usual that I can nub a cigar. When it gets down to the last two inches or so either that it has problem staying lit or that it gets too heavy (like the Oliva V I smoked earlier). But when I do nub a cigar, the cigar is usually extra smooth and pretty special.


For me, cigars that seem to be progressing steadily are the ones that end up getting nubbed. Ones that get better, or more interesting as they get further in. If a cigar is good but consistent, I will usually toss it at 1.5 to 2 inches.


----------



## Doc Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> For me, cigars that seem to be progressing steadily are the ones that end up getting nubbed. Ones that get better, or more interesting as they get further in. If a cigar is good but consistent, I will usually toss it at 1.5 to 2 inches.


A lot of it has to do with the way you smoke. I have found that if you take your time and not rush the experience, many cigars are great all the way to the nub. However, many of those same cigars are much less enjoyable well before the nub if you rush them.

At an event in June, I watched Carlito Fuente take almost two hours to finish a Toro-sized cigar. I think he knows a thing or two about good cigars.:vs_smile:


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Doc Rock said:


> A lot of it has to do with the way you smoke. I have found that if you take your time and not rush the experience, many cigars are great all the way to the nub. However, many of those same cigars are much less enjoyable well before the nub if you rush them.
> 
> At an event in June, I watched Carlito Fuente take almost two hours to finish a Toro-sized cigar. I think he knows a thing or two about good cigars.:vs_smile:


I feel like everything about how you smoke a cigar affects how you experience it; not just how often you puff on it but how. That being said, I am a very slow smoker, I have spent two hours on toro sand three plus on gordo and larger sticks.


----------



## Doc Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I feel like everything about how you smoke a cigar affects how you experience it; not just how often you puff on it but how. That being said, I am a very slow smoker, I have spent two hours on torosand three plus on gordo and larger sticks.


Agree with you there. I find the effect most pronounced with full-bodied sticks. The Diamond Crown Maximus is a good case in point. Wonderful Ecuadorian sungrown wrapper and really full-bodied Fuente-grown long-aged Dominican filler. I love the Double Corona, but, jeez, at 8 inches, I was finding that it took me most of three hours to get the most out pleasure out of it. That's long after my martini glass is dry! So, I dropped down to the Churchill. Still, that's a 2 1/2 hour experience. So, my go to Maximus is now the Toro. I can get through that one in 2 hours and still be sober enough to make dinner for my wife!


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2015 Toro


----------



## lostmedic

Wanted to try one of these so doing a back to back tonight


----------



## Franchise

The last few days


----------



## Shemp75

Wanted to smoke something baller to celebrate my Raiders first win but alas they lost so I went with this instead


----------



## pflau

I've never failed to nib a Hemingway. Smooth to the last puff!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Aquaelvis said:


> Mine too... Partially because I am an arrogant bastard. Costco just got in a shipment of the AB for $3.79 (22 oz) and 64 oz growler of Dead Guy ale for $10.49
> So I'm am having a bbq next weekend where we are going to slay a bunch of Stone beers
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a beer tasting / cigar event soon... Wish you gents were closer. Going to pick up a dozen good craft beers, taste them. Do some drawings for free swag then retire to the patio for cigars and whiskey/beer. I'll have to post some pics.


Dude, I would LOVE to join you for the 9er game tomorrow! Nothing I love more than a good BBQ, cigars, and football. But, you know...traveling distances and all that, lol.



quazy50 said:


> Hah. When I first found arrogant bastard I knew it was my beer by the name.
> 
> That sounds like a great time! I could never live in commifornia  I love winter too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was born in Los Gatos and raised in San Jose until I was 12, then moved to Washington. If it wasn't for the Politics, Taxes, Property prices, and restrictive laws, I'd strongly consider moving back there. But those four things are deal-breakers to me. I'm also a gun owner, and it's very difficult to own guns legally in that state.



DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto & Cedro do Líbano premium "cachaça" aged three years in North American oak. A very smooth and tasty brazilian aguardente for a beautiful day.


That's awesome! I've got one that's been resting about two weeks in my Tupperdore. How was it?



Amelia Isabelle said:


> La Aurora Connecticut. These are really good even a few weeks off the truck, kind of like a RyJ Reserva Real without the overpowering barnyard manure smell. Nubbed it; these are sticks that I ~never~ want to end every time I smoke one.


Just bought one of these last week. I hear it's a great cigar. I think CA gave it a 90+ rating, but don't quote me on that.

My father and I are going to our 9er Club in Portland tomorrow for the MNF Game. Afterwards, I'm heading to a cigar lounge not far from there on Airport Way. Hopefully, a friend of mine can make it out there.  Otherwise, it's just me.

Now, it's only a question of what I want to smoke: Camacho Connecticut 6x60 with two months of rest, an Olivia Connecticut, or a Fuente Hemmingway. I think I'll also consider that Aging Room Quattro F55.


----------



## ForceofWill

Davidoff Nicaragua


----------



## Shemp75

decided to lower my baller status and smoked a 262 Revere (freebie)


----------



## ForceofWill

@Shemp75 you open a humidor FULL of OpusX and ballerness and grab that? I hope you at least poured some Louis XIII down the drain to keep up appearances.

Ballers gotta ball mang.


----------



## ForceofWill

Flor de Las antillas Toro


----------



## droy1958

Quesada...


----------



## Shemp75

ForceofWill said:


> @Shemp75 you open a humidor FULL of OpusX and ballerness and grab that?


you got to stay grounded brother.:dude:


----------



## Old Smokey

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Been eyeballing these at my local for at least 6 months and have seen good comments so I bought this about 2 months ago. I love the premium tobacco that Fuente uses in their top tier cigars and so far this one is excellent.


----------



## lostmedic

They called it bold. I give it a medium. Not horrible but decent flavor changes. Will get more


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica


----------



## C.Rock

On the golf course...

Isla Del Sol - round 1
Nat Sherman Hunter - round 2

Both were excellent.


----------



## CraigT78

Casa Fernandez Miami Maduro and a Yuengling (since I'm in PA). Relaxing after the first of a week full of long days.


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Casa Fernandez Miami Maduro and a Yuengling (since I'm in PA). Relaxing after the first of a week full of long days.
> View attachment 54224


You lucky SOB wish yuengling was sold more in farther away states like Iowa


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> You lucky SOB wish yuengling was sold more in farther away states like Iowa


Do they sell anything other than Bud, Miller and Coors in Iowa?


----------



## lostmedic

Low blow low blow... Thought we were friends


----------



## Aquaelvis

Brickhouse earlier today now this...


----------



## Doc Rock

Old Smokey said:


> Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Been eyeballing these at my local for at least 6 months and have seen good comments so I bought this about 2 months ago. I love the premium tobacco that Fuente uses in their top tier cigars and so far this one is excellent.


Which shape? Agreed, excellent construction, great tobaccos, Fuente craftsmanship.


----------



## pflau

Zino Z-Class 550R. 3 months of rest in 69% RH does wonder to this cigar. The last one I smoked was tame and unremarkable. After three months it has picked up in strength and become medium to full body, with a very dry, leathery note. After the half-way point I can definitely feel the nicotine hit, and the smokes starts to deliver some surprisingly pronounced dark chocolate flavor as it gets warm. I still got a couple left in the humidor. I wonder if they get better after another three months. 4-1/2 stars for flavor and 4 stars for smoothness. 4.25 stars.


----------



## Old Smokey

Doc Rock said:


> Which shape? Agreed, excellent construction, great tobaccos, Fuente craftsmanship.


It was the 6x52 Toro.


----------



## Doc Rock

Old Smokey said:


> It was the 6x52 Toro.


That's my "go to" Julius Caeser. Have stocked up with several boxes.


----------



## whodeeni

Illusione 4/2g


----------



## Aquaelvis

Getting an early start. (It's 3:00 pm here)


----------



## Rooke

Mid day smoke, 1 year old Oliva Connecticut. Halfway through annnnnd now its raining. Gotta love Seattle


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project. Love these Robustos...


----------



## elco69

AF Short Story....has a little bit of sweetness on the lips, something I don't remember tasting before, almost a little like raisin sweet.....hmmmm


----------



## tonyzoc

Ambos Mundos Sumatra for the ride home...



And an after dinner Oktoberfest 2015 on a perfect evening.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Cigar tasting Tuesday.. this week Tre J Cigars (Local cigar company started in 2014).

Vicarias Blue Label Corojo


----------



## CraigT78

No photo tonight, but I'm enjoying a Brickhouse Maduro and two Yuenglings. One for @lostmedic.


----------



## PuroTrader

Crushed a La Palina Goldie Robusto Extra today, outstanding cigar. Scored it a 91. Would smoke this again!


----------



## Shemp75

Baller status back in effect


----------



## quazy50

Shemp75 said:


> Baller status back in effect


----------



## BEEEZZE

Padron 2000 natural. Punched me dead in the throat!


----------



## Errand Boy

Smoked a Flor de las Antillas while fishing the Columbia River for salmon. Fishing was great, catching not so much.


----------



## lostmedic

Starting early 1600 here. Might get out for another since this is so mild


----------



## elco69

AJ Fernandez New World


----------



## rebus20




----------



## Rooke

CAO MX2 with a Samuel Adams Octoberfest. So good together!


----------



## droy1958

JdN...


----------



## droy1958

Another Bueso Project...Freekin' crack to me...


----------



## lostmedic

Damaged the foot tonight. Suppose I shall put it out of its misery...


----------



## Carolus Rex

Nothing good on TV tonight.

AF Anejo No. 60 with Piraat and Gulden Drak


----------



## tonyzoc

Sosa Box Pressed Spice on the ride home from work. Nice cigar.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

Chupa Cabra and a few more Yuenglings. I don't remember how this cigar made it's way to me, but wow, this is a great cigar. The draw is nearly perfect and the smoke production is insane. I will be getting more of these. Thank you to whomever sent me this stick!


----------



## BMWBen

Late one tonight, 5 vegas gold, still clearing out some space in the humi from random sampler sticks. I tried this one after seeing a lot of mixed reviews of people loving or hating it so instead of giving it away I thought I'd see how it was.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I enjoyed a very young Diesel "The Unholy," after lunch with a bit of Coca-cola over ice. The cigars need much more humidor time but burned evenly, keep a decent light gray ash and already had some dark chocolate and black walnut flavors without an unpleasant aftertaste. 

Not bad but tomorrow I have a Padron FS no. 85 on deck. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## hawk45

The aftermath..


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Chupa Cabra and a few more Yuenglings. I don't remember how this cigar made it's way to me, but wow, this is a great cigar. The draw is nearly perfect and the smoke production is insane. I will be getting more of these. Thank you to whomever sent me this stick!
> 
> View attachment 54255


You are most welcome.


----------



## CraigT78

Carolus Rex said:


> You are most welcome.


Awesome! Thanks a bunch! Can we get these locally?


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had a Perdomo 10 Year Anniversary Champagne Series Robusto about 4 hours ago. Pretty good smoke!


----------



## Carolus Rex

CraigT78 said:


> Awesome! Thanks a bunch! Can we get these locally?


Yeah, I buy them at CW.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying the Padron Family Select no. 85 right now. It's good but I think I prefer the 1964 series torpedo just as much. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Shemp75

Mardi Gras Attacks


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished the Padron FS no. 85, and it really wasn't that enjoyable. A bit harsh for the early afternoon perhaps. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

After first day of teaching at the college and a short few hours before a work meeting tonight to try this stick.


----------



## droy1958

My first Camacho. It's the Corojo Maduro, and itza spicey meetaballz...I went and made one of my Bloody Mary's to go along with it, and now I'm sweating like a Fatboy at a free dance...


----------



## tonyzoc

Pardon 4000 and some ice water to cap off a busy day



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Well I'm finishing up the night with another Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 Vintage. This box won't last long at the rate I'm going with them. 4x56 bar of pure yummy....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Ugh, don't even bother smoking one unless it's got 6+ months rest.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Ugh, don't even bother smoking one unless it's got 6+ months rest.


That's one brand I've never tried. I think I smoked some kind of infused cigar that they and Drew Estate collaborated on. Maybe a Tabak Especial or something like that...


----------



## Aquaelvis

I've been waiting on this stick for a longtime, well about 3 weeks but it seems like forever. ( I picked up a sampler from small batch with 5 of these surrogates) I won another of these crystal ballers on cbid the other day so I guess I can replace this with that one! 
Picked some good stouts to go with it.
I decided to treat myself because I'm in a bad mood, got a "premium" blind sampler today full of mostly junk.... But that's a post for another time :vs_mad:


----------



## Aquaelvis

droy1958 said:


> That's one brand I've never tried. I think I smoked some kind of infused cigar that they and Drew Estate collaborated on. Maybe a Tabak Especial or something like that...


Think it's Java. 
Ive never been impressed by RP. I keep hearing some are good... And I have a lot if them. So I have no desire to be disappointed, making it very easy to let them rest!


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Think it's Java.
> Ive never been impressed by RP. I keep hearing some are good... And I have a lot if them. So I have no desire to be disappointed, making it very easy to let them rest!


Yep, let those sleeping dogs sleep! I just never tried them, but they may be good?...


----------



## Justinbeaird

I just smoked what I believe to be a mistake and it was extremely TASTY. 
It was one of the best smokes I have had and, it was a cheep $0.50 cheroot (Bandido)

it looked like they used two different wrappers a light wrapper and a maduro

it started out creamy then switched to nutty and back and forth between the two until
about halfway through then, it combined and tasted a bit like cream soda and finished with a nutty taste.

i have not had any of the other bandidos ever taste similar to this one

despite them being a cheroot they still take me over a hour to smoke.

sorry about the picture quality it was dark an I need a better phone


----------



## Negatron

Well after not smoking for a week because I blew my fund on a noobie sampler trade, I finally hit up my B&M and picked up 2 of these after hearing only good things about them lately here on the forum.









The verdict?

Killer.

This is going to become a regular in the humi, the praise is well justified, and such a great price. I'm glad I went with 2.


----------



## JDom58

Negatron said:


> Well after not smoking for a week because I blew my fund on a noobie sampler trade, I finally hit up my B&M and picked up 2 of these after hearing only good things about them lately here on the forum.
> 
> The verdict?
> 
> Killer.
> 
> This is going to become a regular in the humi, the praise is well justified, and such a great price. I'm glad I went with 2.


Niiice good to know, those are on my wannatries list also, I already have a waiting list in the humidor for next to fire up but I'll eventually get to these.


----------



## ForceofWill

Went out for a smoke and a beer, picked up a new touchup/windy lighter.

Angels share


----------



## Isonj

Grabbed the last Anejo and a Guinness, perfect weather


----------



## droy1958

Justinbeaird said:


> I just smoked what I believe to be a mistake and it was extremely TASTY.
> It was one of the best smokes I have had and, it was a cheep $0.50 cheroot (Bandido)
> 
> it looked like they used two different wrappers a light wrapper and a maduro
> 
> it started out creamy then switched to nutty and back and forth between the two until
> about halfway through then, it combined and tasted a bit like cream soda and finished with a nutty taste.
> 
> i have not had any of the other bandidos ever taste similar to this one
> 
> despite them being a cheroot they still take me over a hour to smoke.
> 
> sorry about the picture quality it was dark an I need a better phone
> View attachment 54297


Well that's a hell of a deal if you like them!!! I wish they were all fifty cents. I'm kind of like Lucy from the Charlie Brown cartoons. I think they should all be five cents!...Best


----------



## droy1958

Negatron said:


> Well after not smoking for a week because I blew my fund on a noobie sampler trade, I finally hit up my B&M and picked up 2 of these after hearing only good things about them lately here on the forum.
> 
> View attachment 54299
> 
> 
> The verdict?
> 
> Killer.
> 
> This is going to become a regular in the humi, the praise is well justified, and such a great price. I'm glad I went with 2.


I've only had one, and it was the maduro version. Dang thing was tasty for sure!...


----------



## hawk45

My first and not my last...


----------



## ForceofWill

Enjoying another Destino AL Siglo de Amor. I can't get enough of these things.


----------



## droy1958

hawk45 said:


> My first and not my last...
> 
> View attachment 54303


Great little smoke!...


----------



## BMWBen

Alec Bradley American Sun Grown.. Pretty good cigar, looked and tasted a lot more maduro than sun grown but thats fine by me


----------



## quazy50

Brick house Maduro and taboo twist robusto on the golf course










And some foxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

If not after 455 days, then when...


----------



## CraigT78

AF short story maduro and this little gem.


----------



## Shemp75

Happy Belated Birthday to me!!

PADRÓN 50TH ANNIVERSARY LIMITED EDITION NATURAL


----------



## elco69

Shemp75 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to me!!
> 
> PADRÓN 50TH ANNIVERSARY LIMITED EDITION NATURAL


Happy Belated BDay!


----------



## Tgs679

07 Cabaiguan CE


----------



## ForceofWill

I want to try one of those but they're $100 here


----------



## Shemp75

ForceofWill said:


> I want to try one of those but they're $100 here


they can be found for $60-75 if you look around on the secondary market.

And you really should try it.It was a phenomenal smoke.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

One year datingversary. One of these is going to get smoked.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54313
> 
> 
> One year datingversary. One of these is going to get smoked.


Well let him choose, poor guy has had a rough year! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Well let him choose, poor guy has had a rough year! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


Oh yeah, I'm sure it's been just terrible. I'm the worst!

He wanted the Anejo. It got burned. Great cigar.


----------



## CraigT78

Poker night tonight so I've got these on deck and a small humidor for the boys.


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Well let him choose, poor guy has had a rough year! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


That was really funny. Sorry Amy....


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Lancero


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying a Fuente Opus Angels Share with some Oktoberfest beer at the local brewery.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Padron 2000 natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcolm_the_Squid

Aquaelvis said:


> Well let him choose, poor guy has had a rough year! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


 I wouldn't say rough. I'd say HARD is more accurate, though that's to be expected when you're dating someone as sexy as she is. :vs_blush:


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked a Romeo y Julieta Cigarillo. This is not what I wanted. But an impulse buy caused me to shell out $12.99 for a tin of 6 of them.

My original plan was to have something small to smoke at half-time outside of our 49er Club in Portland. I needed something pre-cut that would only last me 10 minutes at the most. Originally, I tried for the red tins of 20, but they don't sell those. So I took a chance and bought this tin of 1875 Cigarillos. They are not pre-cut, and it's a good half-hour smoke at least. I eventually snubbed mine out with maybe half and inch to three-quarters of an inch of cigar left.

But it burned very evenly, and very hot. No touch-ups, no crooked burn. The draw was VERY tight, and it basically had the same flavor as it's larger brethren.

But this isn't what I wanted. Sigh. But nevertheless, I think I'll take them out of the tin and stick them in my tupperdore. If anything, I'll give them to a friend the next time I see him. I'll keep the tin and the 69% Boveda pack that it came with for such an occasion.

So not entirely disappointing, but not what I wanted. Lesson learned, Mr. Wallet.


----------



## socalocmatt

Next up, Oliva V lance with strawberry hef.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Malcolm_the_Squid said:


> I wouldn't say rough. I'd say HARD is more accurate, though that's to be expected when you're dating someone as sexy as she is. :vs_blush:


----------



## hawk45

Sorry, no pics, but last night was at a shrimp/clam boil at friends house. Enjoyed two firsts for me.
1. AJF New World - good smoke
2. Illusione MK - great smoke

The food was great too..


----------



## Chris80

Just had an Oliva Serie G Torpedo while cutting the grass. Now that's a cigar I should have sat with and enjoyed. Did a major disservice by not. Guess I'll have to try it again


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Colemena Warped lonsdale size


----------



## ForceofWill

UF-13 and foolproof porter during Pats game, now a celebratory Angels Share robusto and Orphan Barrel rhetoric. So good.


----------



## Aquaelvis

One of my guests brought over some AVO classics last night. Damn that's a great stick! (Had an illusione Roth before that) 
I had a ton of stouts and ales... Followed by an Alec Bradley white gold, a brickhouse and then the rest is a blur.... I'm feeling it today. :faint:


----------



## Sprouthog

LADC El Jefe


----------



## BEEEZZE

Five hrs later trying to figure out how to post a pic!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Sprouthog said:


> LADC El Jefe


You smoked Jeff?! @Aquaelvis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEEZZE

I live life horizontally btw!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real.
Bleh!
How tastes do change with time..... 
Back in the day I truly enjoyed these types of smooth, very mild, cigars. 
Now I consider them ok but they don't do much for me although I would gladly recommend this one to someone just coming into the hobby or who goes for the mild, light smoke. Well constructed, excellent burn after 3 months in the humi.


----------



## Sprouthog

quazy50 said:


> You smoked Jeff?! @Aquaelvis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. Jeff is no longer with us.


----------



## BEEEZZE

La Imperiosa to start my weekend...on a Monday

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I got a bit more than halfway through an H. Upmann Bankers Annuity. Good smoke. Starts with nutty creamy smoke then on to the purple florals. I need to relight it but lunch was calling. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## droy1958

Punch Rare Corojo...


----------



## hawk45

Golf outing today.. got to try a few first timers.. but not last timers..
AJF Enclave and a Flor de Las Antillas (not shown).


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Double Chateau Natural Toro. I just got done talking about how every Fuente I've had was good a few days ago, then I got to this guy. Ehhhhhh, it's very mediocre. Would not smoke again.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54368
> 
> 
> Double Chateau Natural Toro. I just got done talking about how every Fuente I've had was good a few days ago, then I got to this guy. Ehhhhhh, it's very mediocre. Would not smoke again.


I love the Sungrown wrapper in the Double Chateau...


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva O Mad Churchill


----------



## Aquaelvis

hawk45 said:


> Golf outing today.. got to try a few first timers.. but not last timers..
> AJF Enclave and a Flor de Las Antillas (not shown).
> 
> View attachment 54363


That's it bro? Nothing? No details... No "hints of sweet cream and leather with lightly toasted pine nuts on the finish"? I want to hear about that stick!


----------



## Chris80

Famous Smoke Shop Dominican Selection Maduro Churchill.


----------



## hawk45

Aquaelvis said:


> That's it bro? Nothing? No details... No "hints of sweet cream and leather with lightly toasted pine nuts on the finish"? I want to hear about that stick!


Ha! Sorry brother.. let me try to remember.. I was a few adult pops in by the time this one came out. I remember it starting off with some good spice and pepper, which I liked. Lots of smoke, as with most AJF. I'm finding my tastes switching fast to the fuller bodied cigars and this had lots of body. I'll grab a 5'er when I find a good deal on them. I liked it more than the New World, which was OK but the Enclave was better for me.


----------



## Aquaelvis

hawk45 said:


> Ha! Sorry brother.. let me try to remember.. I was a few adult pops in by the time this one came out. I remember it starting off with some good spice and pepper, which I liked. Lots of smoke, as with most AJF. I'm finding my tastes switching fast to the fuller bodied cigars and this had lots of body. I'll grab a 5'er when I find a good deal on them. I liked it more than the New World, which was OK but the Enclave was better for me.


That's good to hear as I didn't love the new world either. Haven't tried the NW Connie yet tho.


----------



## BEEEZZE

Won't last long JETS.. Week 3 is right around the corner!!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

San Lotano maduro- first of the 10 I got last week. Not bad, not bad at all. Going to let the rest of them relax a bit.


----------



## Shemp75

afternoons are finally cool enough for a smoke so i Indulged in a Opus X petite Lancero


----------



## Busco

EPC La Historia. Solid smoke.


----------



## hawk45

Aquaelvis said:


> That's good to hear as I didn't love the new world either. Haven't tried the NW Connie yet tho.


I liked the NWC, got a 5'er of those also. Super mellow stick but good flavors. Have some of the San Lotano Maduro Ovals resting too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm having my first Fuente Hemingway Signature. Gotta say this is a great smoke. I think a box is in my future. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

Very nice stick this afternoon


----------



## Negatron

Co-worker tossed me a Quesada Oktoberfest on lunch break.









Burn issues but the flavor was amazing. I usually try to sneak a few retrohales in there, but when I'm really digging a cigar I will retrohale almost every puff because I simply can't stop myself. This one fell into that category.
Going to an event near me thursday that will get me 3 more and extra swag for $35


----------



## BEEEZZE

That's good to hear! I going to an event Thursday myself to grab a few.


----------



## whodeeni

LHC Core


----------



## elco69

Bahia Gold White Label.......meh cigar but for the sub $3 its not bad. I grabbed a cheapy as i was not sure if I was gonna finish it or not because of the weather.

**UPDATE** Had to let it go out for about 15 minutes, came back, clipped an inch and relit, sooo nasty. I clipped another inch or so off and still really bad, pitched it and grabbed a Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## droy1958

Nica Rustica....


----------



## JDom58

My first Fuente Short Story


----------



## Chris80

VegaFina toro. Wasn't sure about this one at first. Pre light was amazing. First few draws were....salty, that was new and off putting. After that smooth sailing. Nice even burn. Long substantial ash. very tasty.


----------



## Rooke

Arturo Fuente double chateau sun grown. Great flavors but I received this in a bomb a while back and the draw is super tight and in the middle of the cigar its very stiff. My humidor is fine cause I've had no other issues with any other smokes. Think this guys is just a little too old or has some stories to tell haha.


----------



## hawk45

Rooke said:


> Arturo Fuente double chateau sun grown. Great flavors but I received this in a bomb a while back and the draw is super tight and in the middle of the cigar its very stiff. My humidor is fine cause I've had no other issues with any other smokes. Think this guys is just a little too old or has some stories to tell haha.


Could have a knot in it.. give it a few roles in the fingers where it's stiff and see if looses up any.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Jericho Hill paired with Naughty Brewing's Zijden Kousen.


----------



## Rooke

JDom58 said:


> My first Fuente Short Story
> 
> View attachment 54391





hawk45 said:


> Could have a knot in it.. give it a few roles in the fingers where it's stiff and see if looses up any.


Thanks for the tip. I tried this and had no luck. Had to put her down and leave her half way through. You should never have to work to enjoy a cigar... I was in overtime haha oh well doesn't mean I won't buy more.


----------



## CraigT78

Chris80 said:


> VegaFina toro. Wasn't sure about this one at first. Pre light was amazing. First few draws were....salty, that was new and off putting. After that smooth sailing. Nice even burn. Long substantial ash. very tasty.


I also thought the VegaFina was a tasty cigar with a great draw. I stopped into a B&M recently and asked if they carried them, the clerk made it sound like I was asking for a Philly Blunt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeeni

Last One! :-/


----------



## whodeeni

CraigT78 said:


> I also thought the VegaFina was a tasty cigar with a great draw. I stopped into a B&M recently and asked if they carried them, the clerk made it sound like I was asking for a Philly Blunt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably thought you were asking about a García Vega!&#128541;&#128512;&#128513;


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Aroma de Cuba MA Belicoso. Thought it was a Toro, but rechecked. Long, long smoke that had a stiff draw, but flavorful as hell. Earthy, floral then switching to cocoa, walnuts and cashews. Just really good but it was a slow burner. Lasted 2 hours and next time I won't punch the back I will cut it.


----------



## JDom58

Champagne InHand said:


> La Aroma de Cuba MA Belicoso. Thought it was a Toro, but rechecked. Long, long smoke that had a stiff draw, but flavorful as hell. Earthy, floral then switching to cocoa, walnuts and cashews. Just really good but it was a slow burner. Lasted 2 hours and next time I won't punch the back I will cut it.


Ok,ok,ok, my flavor palate must be really weak because although I can taste the cocoa, earthy, pepper tones or chocolate tones in my cigars, there is no way I'm going to be able to tell the difference whether it's walnuts or cashews I'm tasting. LMAO


----------



## Champagne InHand

I eat a lot of nuts, and I have had years and years doing wine. Its kind of like differentiating between lavender and violets or acacia and gardenia smells.

Nutty flavors are very different. Think of the Walnuts with bitter skins (yet in a good way) versus the cashews as smooth and creamier with their own flavor and no harsh spots from the skins.

Eventually you get there. Man I would hate to be a dog or bear. On a serious note, for wine and spirits you have to go to the public markets, and nurseries, or flower shops on a regular basis. They roast nuts at many malls, and our regional market too. its also a lot cheaper than going to Wegman's every day. The smell sense is probably one of my favorite, now that the reading glasses are needed and hearing is great but the background stuff get more irritating each year. Touch is always, good but without it, we wouldn't live that long without some serious help.

*p*lus if you ever get the chance buy some cashew butter for a sandwich. Walnuts not so much. Almond butter has its nice too, but my wife and relatives use it in so many cookie and such. Hazelnut is the nutella stuff with cocoa.. My daughter loves it, my wife hates hazelnuts.


----------



## lostmedic

With the recent talks of tat anarchy had to pull one out









So finally ending with 1.5 inches left total time right around 2.5 hours


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> With the recent talks of tat anarchy had to pull one out
> 
> View attachment 54406


Well we are waiting... How was it? It is a good looking cigar.


----------



## Rooke

A Domenico cigar. I know nothing about this cigar except that its five years old, and very one dimensional. Decent smoke though. Can't seem to find where to buy more though.


----------



## lostmedic

Champagne InHand said:


> Well we are waiting... How was it? It is a good looking cigar.


This one is going okay. Reason is in my haste to smoke I grabbed a fresh one... So getting burn issues and not the bold flavor that is normal. Still not horrid but not the best. Again it's all my fault not the cigar still to soon for it. :vs_frown:


----------



## droy1958

Quesada Heisenberg Robusto...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Clearly the folks at Quesada liked watching "Breaking Bad!" Of course who didn't. I want to try one of those cigars yet because of the name. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Clearly the folks at Quesada liked watching "Breaking Bad!" Of course who didn't. I want to try one of those cigars yet because of the name..
> 
> From Halfwheel
> 
> As for the Heisenberg by Quesada, as it's formally known, the line debuted in January 2013 and was shrouded in mystery since its first mention. Quesada began sending out somewhat cryptic messages to retailers informing of the new cigar and telling them to "embrace uncertainty," the theme of both the cigar and a nod to the uncertainty principle, which Werner Heisenberg is closely associated with. In 1927, he said that the more precisely the position of a particle is known, the less precisely its momentum can be known, and vice versa. Heisenberg was a German theoretical physicist and one of the pioneers in the field of quantum mechanics.
> 
> The name was fitting for the project because Quesada wouldn't be disclosing information about the blend in an attempt to encourage consumers to enjoy the cigar with a clean mind and without any preconceived notion as to what it might taste like.


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Champagne InHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the folks at Quesada liked watching "Breaking Bad!" Of course who didn't. I want to try one of those cigars yet because of the name..
> 
> From Halfwheel
> 
> As for the Heisenberg by Quesada, as it's formally known, the line debuted in January 2013 and was shrouded in mystery since its first mention. Quesada began sending out somewhat cryptic messages to retailers informing of the new cigar and telling them to "embrace uncertainty," the theme of both the cigar and a nod to the uncertainty principle, which Werner Heisenberg is closely associated with. In 1927, he said that the more precisely the position of a particle is known, the less precisely its momentum can be known, and vice versa. Heisenberg was a German theoretical physicist and one of the pioneers in the field of quantum mechanics.
> 
> The name was fitting for the project because Quesada wouldn't be disclosing information about the blend in an attempt to encourage consumers to enjoy the cigar with a clean mind and without any preconceived notion as to what it might taste like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and that is the same reason, Walter White, the main character in "Breaking Bad," chose Heisenberg as his nom de plume, alias, in the drug world... He was a brilliant Chemical engineer, and was pushed out of a billion dollar company because of love, and ended up teaching High School Chemistry, until he found out that he had terminal cancer, with one son disabled but dealing, and a baby one the way. His idea to Break Bad, was justified at first by needing an exact calculated amount of money to insure his family's well being post mortem, but ultimately he became addicted to the power, the fear, the unknown, and he stuck with Mr. Heisenberg who now is a folk hero to young aspiring chemists. BTW the series ended in 2013 and is rated as the 2nd best dram series in the 21st century and there are many who think it outdid "The Wire," which claimed the first spot. It certainly had the gold hardware from all the awards shows. Bryan Cranston, who played Walter White said this was a career defining role and that it forever changed his life as well.
> 
> Its about the uncertainty in a world that was once thought mathematically predictable and provable. I think just the name attached will make it a big seller.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. "The Don" taught Carlito all he knows.


----------



## tonyzoc

Still my favorite Rocky Patel



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Keeping it mellow tonight. Delicious porter with coffee notes and a creamy mellow smoke- lots of vanilla in these Virtues. These got so much better with a few months rest. 
I had a illusione gigantes this morning at the lounge.

***update*** about 1/3 into it and it's a creamy vanilla smoke bomb. Wish I had Deschutes obsidian stout with it tho... That would be a perfect pair!


----------



## Shemp75

la imperiosa magicos


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm off from work for the rest of the week, getting ready for my shoulder surgery on Monday. Gives me a chance to have a morning smoke with my coffee... And it's completely quiet. 
Having a baccarat and black coffee. I can't smoke these any other time but for some reason they are perfect with a cool morning and a cup o' joe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished up this mornings activities and now for a stick and a pint. The chocolate chode or Diesel The Unholy Cocktail. A tasty if fat smoke. A pint of Boddingtin's as I had no darker beer. Ideally this pairs well with Murphy's Irish Stout, which along with Boddies are my go to ales in the refrigerator.

After the first inch, I'm getting to the creamy smooth but nutty flavors.

If you have drank an Irish Car bomb with a touch of cream de cocoa, like Godiva's on top of the Bailly's Irsish Creme, that you then drop into the pint of Guiness and slam quick. This cigar is its cigar twin. Loving them.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Illusione Ultra, mighty fine and works perfect with my iced coffee with splash of Kahlua

**Update** man this thing is a long smoke, 2 hours in and still have about 1.5" to go before putting it down. Burns well, not hot or anything. Humid day so some relight is needed but not fault of the stick. Refill on coffee and another "splash" of Kahlua
View attachment 106513


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Illusione Ultra, mighty fine and works perfect with my iced coffee with splash of Kahlua
> View attachment 54430


Just a splash?!?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> droy1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and that is the same reason, Walter White, the main character in "Breaking Bad," chose Heisenberg as his nom de plume, alias, in the drug world... He was a brilliant Chemical engineer, and was pushed out of a billion dollar company because of love, and ended up teaching High School Chemistry, until he found out that he had terminal cancer, with one son disabled but dealing, and a baby one the way. His idea to Break Bad, was justified at first by needing an exact calculated amount of money to insure his family's well being post mortem, but ultimately he became addicted to the power, the fear, the unknown, and he stuck with Mr. Heisenberg who now is a folk hero to young aspiring chemists. BTW the series ended in 2013 and is rated as the 2nd best dram series in the 21st century and there are many who think it outdid "The Wire," which claimed the first spot. It certainly had the gold hardware from all the awards shows. Bryan Cranston, who played Walter White said this was a career defining role and that it forever changed his life as well.
> 
> Its about the uncertainty in a world that was once thought mathematically predictable and provable. I think just the name attached will make it a big seller.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, I watched the series. That blue meth sure looked yummy! It reminds me of many years ago. I got my first eight ball of cola. I told my buddy about it. He asked what it made me feel like. I told him that it made me feel like getting another eight ball....This may or may not be true....
Click to expand...


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Illusione Ultra, mighty fine and works perfect with my iced coffee with splash of Kahlua
> 
> **Update** man this thing is a long smoke, 2 hours in and still have about 1.5" to go before putting it down. Burns well, not hot or anything. Humid day so some relight is needed but not fault of the stick. Refill on coffee and another "splash" of Kahlua
> View attachment 106513


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Silly boy, you're supposed to splash the coffee!....


Just like when you order a Captain and Cola. Heavy on the Captain's and just enough cola where I can taste it. Great mixed drink staple.


----------



## BMWBen

Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto with 1 month of rest and a white russian. Pretty good cigar, especially considering it's price, within it's price range I don't think it can be beat (~$2). A lot of Toffee and Coffee from this cigar


----------



## hawk45

I know it's not Tuesday, but...


----------



## Gunson

Tat Verocú


Listen…do you smell something?


----------



## whodeeni

La Flor Dominicana Coronado Maduro


----------



## tonyzoc

Resting these for a year now...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

MF Le Bijou petit robusto. Draw was TIGHT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

Caldwell LLTK


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Oliva Connecticut Torpedo at a lounge that I've had resting in my tupperdore for over 2 months. It burned beautifully, and the experience was very enjoyable. Lots of good smoke and aroma (which I think was partially due to a very broad/open cut on the cap). I only had to relight it once, and when I tried to relight the last 3-quarter inch of the nub, I burned my middle finger something fierce. So that ended the smoking ritual, and now I'm at home nursing a burned finger.

But it was a very good smoke. I got a great toast on it and had a root beer with the cigar. I'd definitely smoke this again.


----------



## Cigar Register

Oliva Connecticut Double Toro 6x60


----------



## ForceofWill

Opus X FF


----------



## CraigT78

ForceofWill said:


> Opus X FF
> 
> View attachment 54447


Did you buy it at the cigar bar? What did they get you for?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I finally picked the cigar for this afternoon, even if the dog isn't happy about me spending an hour plus with the stick. Hoyo de Monterrey dark Sumatra. Now need to make the drink. I think Captain Morgan's and Coke over ice sounds about right.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!

Update. This box needs time. Not bad but one dimensional Honduran cigar. Not a huge letdown, but I should have known better. Will try another stick tonight.


----------



## ForceofWill

CraigT78 said:


> Did you buy it at the cigar bar? What did they get you for?


Not bad for the regular opus stuff here. ~13-14$ keep in mind I'm in New England.


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> I know it's not Tuesday, but...
> 
> View attachment 54435


I just used that same cutter. I like it a lot. You?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Miko

Crowned Heads Angel's Anvil 2015


----------



## Steve C.

I smoked something with no label, that I suspect was a reject from a pile of rejects from a dog rocket pile.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

H Upmann 1844 Media Noche (NC)


----------



## ForceofWill

Steve C. said:


> I smoked something with no label, that I suspect was a reject from a pile of rejects from a dog rocket pile.


Redeem with Opus or Padron anniversary immediately.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Maddy Spanish Lonsdale...


----------



## lostmedic

Two hours in almost finished up. *EXTREMELY * loose draw one of the loosest one I've had ever. No resistance at all made for interesting smoke. (Not bad just very focused on how I treated the smoke).


----------



## Aquaelvis

Decided to try my first tattoo... Picked it up at the B&M yesterday and something tells me I should rest it. But I never listen to the voices in my head... So here it goes!


----------



## droy1958

Jericho Hill Robusto...


----------



## JDom58

A delicious Viva Republica Guerilla Warfare


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sungrown. Always a very satisfying smoke. Will meet up with Carlito (and his wife and my wife!) on Thursday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

AF 8-5-8 Natural. I really really think this is the best deal in all of cigar world. The 47 ring gauge is a perfect alternative to my favorite 50 but with much much less tendency to tunnel. You can drew on it easy and the wrapper would still stay lit. Mild to medium and chewy smoke. All for $4.60 a stick. What a bargain!


----------



## Rooke

pflau said:


> AF 8-5-8 Natural. I really really think this is the best deal in all of cigar world. The 47 ring gauge is a perfect alternative to my favorite 50 but with much much less tendency to tunnel. You can drew on it easy and the wrapper would still stay lit. Mild to medium and chewy smoke. All for $4.60 a stick. What a bargain!


I agree. I had a maduro last week and it made me second guess my padron 3000.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My 2nd today is a JD Howard Private Reserve Toro, I think. I also think it'd a sun grown. It needs more time in the humidor, but I had the Montecristo no. 2 on deck but don't have the 2 hours to really let it shine. I did get to the store and bought some Murphy's Irish stout pints but I think I should have made a mixed drink. Irish stout goes better with Maduro or the Diesel UHC. 

I may bag on the fat, stubby UHC, but it's a very tasty smoke. It only lasts about 45 minutes because it's so pleasant to smoke. They really take up room in the humidor with that big ring gauge. I may have to try the NUB by Oliva as they are thick but short as well. The B&M has some. I need to order more UHC. I think these short sticks will be perfect during Winter. I'll ask the B&M lounge to order some in as you must buy their sticks to smoke in their lounge. Makes sense, plus usually they give you a free drink coupon for the pub next door which will deliver to the cigar lounge. Appetizers too if you like as well as free Wi-Fi. Not a bad place, but slow and not well stocked during Summers. 

I'm loving getting reacquainted with all AFs as well. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Shemp75

Stick # 1 from the 2015 SnS kit. Don't know what it is (blends have not been released yet) but damn was it good!!


----------



## JGIORD

Rooke said:


> I agree. I had a maduro last week and it made me second guess my padron 3000.


I also had a maduro 858 not too long ago and it reminded me how good these cigars really are. I don't know why I stopped buying them. Not sure it will replace my Padrons though but it does make a nice alternative.


----------



## JGIORD

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Belicoso.

Nice smoke, very smooth. These have a molasses flavor to me with some woody and earthy notes.


----------



## Gunson

DE Shade yum


Listen…do you smell something?


----------



## dswoishii

AF Curly head while mowing the lawn


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have finally got to smoke that Montecristo No.2 classic from my B&M. It's quite mellow and very creamy with some cashew and a bit of cafe latte. Not really my favorite style any more but a classic. The box of Monte Jacobo torpedoes have much darker wrappers. With some aging they should be right on my style of smoke.

Still I'm not complaining. The light notes and smoke won't be as smelly to the head and fingers when done. My wife will appreciate that.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rooke




----------



## Champagne InHand

Details on the NUb. I'm curious as Oliva makes these. They look similar in style to the Diesel UHC. I really like them but because of the thigh ring gauge they really take up a load of humidor room. I think I'm going to store the stubby sticks in the small 7L tupperdor I just got done descending with the 24 hours with baking soda paste. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 54467

A nice afternoon smoke. Slightly sweet with a mellow coffee finish.


----------



## Rooke

Champagne InHand said:


> Details on the NUb. I'm curious as Oliva makes these. They look similar in style to the Diesel UHC. I really like them but because of the thigh ring gauge they really take up a load of humidor room. I think I'm going to store the stubby sticks in the small 7L tupperdor I just got done descending with the 24 hours with baking soda paste.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


They're really good smokes. One of my favourites. They do take up a little more space then normal but I only keep a dozen or so at a time so I have room for other smokes. Coronacigar.com has a eight pack, two of each four, for $24.99 hell of a deal. Everywhere else they're at least four dollars each!


----------



## CraigT78

Series V and an iced coffee while I grill dinner!


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> Details on the NUb. I'm curious as Oliva makes these.


I love Oliva products, but the NUB isn't one I like.


----------



## Sprouthog

L40


----------



## gtechva

from a Lynn in WV, my first 601



Smells like something rotten in the barn yard. I may have to get some more of these. Even though I have 62% Bovedas in this Ammo-dor, it seems to be running about %68, and I'm wondering if I have set off another fermentation.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well this is (at least it's supposed to be) the last cigar before my surgery on Monday. I thought I'd have my last be my first... First Anejo that is. Toasting up this shark right now and I have to say, the aroma of this smoke is fantastic!


----------



## gtechva

Aquaelvis said:


> Well this is (at least it's supposed to be) the last cigar before my surgery on Monday. I thought I'd have my last be my first... First Anejo that is. Toasting up this shark right now and I have to say, the aroma of this smoke is fantastic!


Praying for you and all involved. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pflau

Aquaelvis said:


> Well this is (at least it's supposed to be) the last cigar before my surgery on Monday. I thought I'd have my last be my first... First Anejo that is. Toasting up this shark right now and I have to say, the aroma of this smoke is fantastic!


Well, good luck with your surgery. I wish I can afford to try some of these premium Fuentes. But the way I smoke 1-2 cigars daily 3 a days on weekends I think I'll try not to develop too discriminating a palate.


----------



## Rondo

Godspeed jefe


----------



## Champagne InHand

Shoulder surgery is all about the effort you put into the post surgery rehab. I'm sure you will feel much better after a few weeks of tough rehab. My son loved how well his shoulder felt post surgery and rehab he wanted his other shoulder done. I had wrist surgery a few decades ago and it took a lot of pushing to keep range of motion. Many weeks of pushing back my hand while driving and quite painful but the effort paid off. I lost very little range of motion and I also feel that the surgical repaired wrist is much more stable than the other side. Best of luck. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Jeff. Since it turns out we are practically neighbors, maybe we can get together at a local cigar lounge when you're feeling up to it. Does the Imbibe have a cigar lounge?


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Champagne InHand said:


> Shoulder surgery is all about the effort you put into the post surgery rehab. I'm sure you will feel much better after a few weeks of tough rehab. My son loved how well his shoulder felt post surgery and rehab he wanted his other shoulder done. I had wrist surgery a few decades ago and it took a lot of pushing to keep range of motion. Many weeks of pushing back my hand while driving and quite painful but the effort paid off. I lost very little range of motion and I also feel that the surgical repaired wrist is much more stable than the other side. Best of luck.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


100% This ^^^^^ ... Good Luck with the surgery Jeff, as the great Yogi Berra said, "when you come to a fork in the road, take it"


----------



## quazy50

Had an EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut last night at my cousins wedding. I normally don't like connecticuts but this one was very nice. Smooth mellow creamy. If you like connecticuts I suggest you give this one a try.

http://epcarrillo.com/mobile/products-detail.php?ID=7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Bonfire, live honky-tonk, Jim Beam and a Jericho Hill .44


----------



## tonyzoc

I got 3 of the Kristoff CDP ON cbid and every one of the had wrapper cracking issues.


This one cracked when I punched it and I was being very careful.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Opus X double robusto


----------



## ForceofWill

tonyzoc said:


> I got 3 of the Kristoff CDP ON cbid and every one of the had wrapper cracking issues.
> 
> 
> This one cracked when I punched it and I was being very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hmm never had that happen, I love cenizas. Get mine locally though.


----------



## tonyzoc

ForceofWill said:


> Hmm never had that happen, I love cenizas. Get mine locally though.


I buy them local usually also and never had a problem with them...just this one shipment from cbid.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

1926 #6 and Espresso Martini


----------



## Champagne InHand

ForceofWill said:


> 1926 #6 and Espresso Martini
> 
> View attachment 54478


Love those espresso martinis.

I had no choice but to fire up another chocolate chode. Diesel Unholy Cocktail's are very tasty and I know I could age them, but they are really good right now. I had the with Sam adams, Oktoberfest Pumpkin Ale, while at my buddy's house. Normally I would have had a darker beer that was more chocolate flavored, but it still worked.

I seriously need to get a good cigar ashtray. I use an old empty mosquito candle pail. I need the sticky stogie one.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Champagne InHand

Having a 2nd for the day. A La Arima de Cuba robusta in Sungrown wrapper. Still a stiff draw even with a full cut, but these are tasty and constructed solidly. I need to knock off this 4cm ash before it falls into the hot tub.


----------



## Busco

#1 La Barba Lance








#2 La Antiguidad Robo.


----------



## lostmedic

Not an expensive cigar but one that I really enjoy hits my pallet just right


----------



## hawk45

Aquaelvis said:


> Well this is (at least it's supposed to be) the last cigar before my surgery on Monday. I thought I'd have my last be my first... First Anejo that is. Toasting up this shark right now and I have to say, the aroma of this smoke is fantastic!


Hope all went well today.. speedy healing.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a few sticks from the local B&M. I had a Padron 3000 Maduro. I just had a seltzer water to drink with it, but it didn't work out so well. The cigar was fine though a little earthy, leathery and not as much dark chocolate as I like in my cigars. Still it didn't suck, but I will be trying different smokes from today's haul, as I kept the ones arriving by mail to rest up and get acclimatized. 









Burn was a bit uneven to start, though some purging got things right. I did smoke this down to the nub. I think I'm going to try my first curly head tonight.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ForceofWill

God of Fire Anniversario 2014


----------



## lostmedic

ForceofWill said:


> God of Fire Anniversario 2014
> 
> View attachment 54504


Baller status


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well this is (at least it's supposed to be) the last cigar before my surgery on Monday. I thought I'd have my last be my first... First Anejo that is. Toasting up this shark right now and I have to say, the aroma of this smoke is fantastic!


Hope you enjoyed it and hope you surgery goes well and heal up quickly!


----------



## ForceofWill

lostmedic said:


> Baller status


#keepingupwithShemp


----------



## lostmedic

ForceofWill said:


> #keepingupwithshemp [/URL]


Then where is the box of them? #keepingupwithshemp


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Anejo Reserva 49. Will restock when I see Carlito on Thursday. Great cigar!


----------



## tonyzoc

My bday present to myself


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> My bday present to myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


HB2U....nice choice!..


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project....


----------



## Rooke

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> I got 3 of the Kristoff CDP ON cbid and every one of the had wrapper cracking issues.
> 
> 
> This one cracked when I punched it and I was being very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Never had an issue with them...Better luck next time...


----------



## Chris80

Oliva Serie V Torpedo. First time with this one. I love it. Had to cut 3 times to get a good draw. It is a little tight but it is great.


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura....


----------



## Sprouthog

Tenn Waltz


----------



## elco69

Celebrating Post #2000 with an AF Anejo #77 aka the Shark!!!!!


----------



## gtechva

Oliva V Maduro


----------



## Seamus55418

Something called an Island Prince from the Kauai Cigar Company along with a Boom Island Brimstone Tripel bomber.


----------



## Sprouthog

B1 yard cigar, $1.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm just finishing my first AF Curly Head. A seriously mild stick. Creamy nutty smoke. I didn't think I would enjoy this through the first two inches but the rest had flavors ramped up with a little added white pepper. A B&M purchase. Definitely not like other AFs that I have truly enjoyed but nowhere near the same price point either.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Shemp75

had this bad boy over the weekend and OMFG was it great.


----------



## ForceofWill

Lost city lance


----------



## MichaeldeL

a present from my wife--monte pascoal robusto.. celebrating it finally being back in the US!


----------



## ThaDrake

Rocky Patel Super Ligero Robusto

This was my first of these and WOW! It was fantastic!


----------



## Champagne InHand

For the second of the day, I tried unsuccessfully to smoke a Acid Kuba Maduro. What a pile of crap. Talk about cracking issues on the back. Totally unsmokable. I chucked this into the ashtray.

Now this:








Is the middle of an AF double chateau Queen B. Really a nice smoke and under $8, at the B&M with discount.

I will never smoke another acid cigar or at least buy one again.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## elco69

AB Tempus, I have had a few of these before and was not impressed, but all pretty much ROTT (before I knew better) I got this one in a sampler from another member and it has 1-2 years on it and I must say that I am enjoying this one.


----------



## lostmedic

Currently smoking this. Not amazing but okay. Taste of light tobacco and almost a green tea flavor. 30 minutes in and only 1.5 inches down.









Nice even burn so far. Just a nice toss around stick for a beginner. I got this the first art of April in a sampler.


----------



## droy1958

Latitude Zero Torpedo...


----------



## Busco

elco69 said:


> AB Tempus, I have had a few of these before and was not impressed, but all pretty much ROTT (before I knew better) I got this one in a sampler from another member and it has 1-2 years on it and I must say that I am enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 54538


Funny thing about AB. Some are total shit and some are amazing. The only two I actually enjoy are the tempus and Prensado Churchill. Both MUST have a little age or they are total junk. The Prensado is delightful with some age BTW. Though it has to be the Churchill. The robusto does not compare.


----------



## Busco

Very good. 








Not so good. 








The Perdomo surprised me. Caramel toasted nuts and cream as a nice Connie should be. The MOW was flat. Sweet tobacco and mild spice throughout. Not bad. Just not great. I will buy the Perdomo again. Not the MOW.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> AB Tempus, I have had a few of these before and was not impressed, but all pretty much ROTT (before I knew better) I got this one in a sampler from another member and it has 1-2 years on it and I must say that I am enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 54538


I have one Tempus left as well as 4 or 5 Prensado that have been resting about a year. When I first starting smoking the Prensado's a few years ago they were delicious. About 1 1\2 to 2 years ago something changed as the construction and combustion dropped in quality. I'm hoping after a nap they will get better...


----------



## Chris80

Famous Dominican 4000 Maduro


----------



## BEEEZZE

PeeWee film session!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

A CAO Flathead 554 sitting on my front stoop with the sound of rain around me



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Errand Boy

Reposado maduro, Had to cut the grass today, (3 acres) good yard gar


----------



## elco69

Busco said:


> Funny thing about AB. Some are total shit and some are amazing. The only two I actually enjoy are the tempus and Prensado Churchill. Both MUST have a little age or they are total junk. The Prensado is delightful with some age BTW. Though it has to be the Churchill. The robusto does not compare.


Totally agree with you. The only AB that I enjoyed before was the Prensado, I have about 10 Churchill Tubos and 10 Robustos resting now. It is a shame that I discovered the Tempus, with age, at this stage of my game. I am slowly transitioning to CC's as my regular sticks and have greatly decreased my buying of NC's.


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> I have one Tempus left as well as 4 or 5 Prensado that have been resting about a year. When I first starting smoking the Prensado's a few years ago they were delicious. About 1 1\2 to 2 years ago something changed as the construction and combustion dropped in quality. I'm hoping after a nap they will get better...


I felt the same way when they first came out. I was very goo goo ga ga over them, then I noticed something changed and I stopped buying them. A couple of months ago my buddy gave me one and it was very good, not like when they first came up, but very good none the less. So I picked a 10er of the Churchill Tubo and 10er of the Robustos.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to smoke another Curly Head as it has been cold and raining and I think I feel a bit of a bug coming in. It will be peppermint tea and honey for a couple days with no smokes. Unless I wake up tomorrow with no symptoms.

My wife is in the middle of doing flu shot clinics. She always seems to bring home some nasty viral thing home this time of year. However living with a nurse has its perks too.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ForceofWill

Angels Share Fuente Fuente and a Manhattan.


----------



## kolumbo69

LA AROMA DE CUBA EDICION ESPECIAL


----------



## m_cat12

Perez Carrillo La Historia.








I'm new. I also have a bit of a cold and heartburn. And it's 6pm and I've not had much to eat today. With that said, probably not the best situation to be smoking. This cigar seems a bit much for me today as I'm feeling the nicotine much more then other smokes I've had recently.

Burned nicely, long ash up to the first banner which I removed. At first, very strong. 5 min later settled down and I did enjoy. Draw was incredibly easy. I'm into the 2nd third and I may have to put it down. Perhaps a second go at a letter date makes sense.


----------



## elco69

Oliva Serie V Robusto, first from my box about 2 months old, testing the waters to where they sit right now. Good but needs a few more months to mellow out. My dog photo bombed my pic.


----------



## droy1958

L'Atelier Trocadero...


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> I felt the same way when they first came out. I was very goo goo ga ga over them, then I noticed something changed and I stopped buying them. A couple of months ago my buddy gave me one and it was very good, not like when they first came up, but very good none the less. So I picked a 10er of the Churchill Tubo and 10er of the Robustos.


What really pissed me off was that they started coming out with a new blend every few weeks. They should've be fixing what was broken. Just my opinion as I really liked the blend...


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> What really pissed me off was that they started coming out with a new blend every few weeks. They should've be fixing what was broken. Just my opinion as I really liked the blend...


Agreed! I understand that tobacco being a natural product and variances will happen, but at some point it tasted nothing like the initial release. My thought process is, especially when you had a #1 rated stick, and if your supply or suppliers change, then end the release and start a new one. it was like buying your first Ferrari and then going back to get another and they had a VW Beetle with the Ferrari badges on it. WTF!

They are starting to make it better again and hopefully they will return to the podium with 6-8 months rest on them.


----------



## Chris80

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real corona. I love these.


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Agreed! I understand that tobacco being a natural product and variances will happen, but at some point it tasted nothing like the initial release. My thought process is, especially when you had a #1 rated stick, and if your supply or suppliers change, then end the release and start a new one. it was like buying your first Ferrari and then going back to get another and they had a VW Beetle with the Ferrari badges on it. WTF!
> 
> They are starting to make it better again and hopefully they will return to the podium with 6-8 months rest on them.


I hope so!...


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th mad


----------



## Busco

Warped El Oso Cub. Very good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

m_cat12 said:


> Perez Carrillo La Historia.
> View attachment 54558
> 
> 
> I'm new. I also have a bit of a cold and heartburn. And it's 6pm and I've not had much to eat today. With that said, probably not the best situation to be smoking. This cigar seems a bit much for me today as I'm feeling the nicotine much more then other smokes I've had recently.
> 
> Burned nicely, long ash up to the first banner which I removed. At first, very strong. 5 min later settled down and I did enjoy. Draw was incredibly easy. I'm into the 2nd third and I may have to put it down. Perhaps a second go at a letter date makes sense.


Sometimes this happens to any of us. You might want to purge a bit of the nicotine is building. I think the sticks get a menthol or eucalyptus flavor as the nicotine and perhaps a touch of ammonia build up and a slow steady purge with a 20-30 second rest before taking a draw off the stick helps.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## whodeeni

Last one!


----------



## tonyzoc

This is a nice 5x46 cigar with my black coffee on my morning ride


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Smile_N_Ride

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Robusto. I am new to smoking, but this seems to be a pretty nice cigar. Burn is very even and a slightly tight draw. Flavors change a little and pretty complex. The maduros are even better...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the day off right with Belicoso La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor.

These are great smokes, if you haven't tried one yet.

I like the box pressed look as its so easy to hold. La Aroma's cigars are constructed so sturdy. Great chocolate flavors with some nuts, earth and smooth.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ForceofWill

Padron Damaso #8

Velvety smooth


----------



## JGIORD

Last night started with a Padron 2000 Maduro. Great construction, tons of smoke. Heavy bitter chocolate and earthy flavors.



And finished with a HdM Rothschild Double Maduro. Solid little cigar. Typical earthy, loamy maduro flavors with some spice. I get an occasional touch of anise from these.


----------



## elco69

Camacho Connecticut 6x60 massive jaw breaker. Thanks @Aquaelvis for this tasty stogie, goes well with my sweet n blonde coffee.


----------



## JDom58

Here's a nice combo Skull & Bones accompanied by a Blue Moon

Still hanging on Lol


----------



## Chris80

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Torpedo Box Pressed. First time with this one. Hmmm maybe make my first review??


----------



## quazy50

Papas Fritas. First liga.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to unwind with the very end of a Padron 2000, and a Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum, with a bit of Coca-Cola over ice.


----------



## Busco

Caldwell Eastern Standard at the recommendation of @StogieNinja.


----------



## lostmedic

Busco said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard at the recommendation of @StogieNinja.


That at is just a nice looking smoke


----------



## Rooke

Two year old Nub Maduro. Nice and smooth. 

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

elco69 said:


> Camacho Connecticut 6x60 massive jaw breaker. Thanks @Aquaelvis for this tasty stogie, goes well with my sweet n blonde coffee.
> View attachment 54594


I have this exact cigar. Can't wait to try it! It's been resting for 2 months in my Tupperdore; going on almost 3 months. Did you punch the cap, or cut it?



Busco said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard at the recommendation of @StogieNinja.





lostmedic said:


> That at is just a nice looking smoke


Funny enough, I listed the Eastern Standard Cream Crush Dark Connecticut as my "Most Handsome Cigar" in a thread recently. I agree: with that band and the wrapper, they are very nice looking smokes.


----------



## Smile_N_Ride

CAO MX 2.... Along with a New Belgium Pumpkick.... Rich and flavorful.... Dark chocolate and espresso... Surprisingly mild for such a dark smoke... Slightly uneven burn, nothing serious. Peppery at times near the nub.... Really good smoke...


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Chad Vegas

I reveled in the smoke of a Nicaraguan Diesel. I just started smoking them & I can officially say that Im a huge fan!


----------



## Chad Vegas

Nice! Post the video & I will see if I buy those next!


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54601


What did you think? I had the belicoso and I have a robusto (I think) in my humi. I thought it was pretty one dimensional but all around good smoke. Pleanty of output and flavor just no changes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

K


quazy50 said:


> What did you think? I had the belicoso and I have a robusto (I think) in my humi. I thought it was pretty one dimensional but all around good smoke. Pleanty of output and flavor just no changes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up putting it down with two inches left just wasn't one that matched what I liked


----------



## elco69

Jade Falcon said:


> I have this exact cigar. Can't wait to try it! It's been resting for 2 months in my Tupperdore; going on almost 3 months. Did you punch the cap, or cut it?


I cut it. It had about 3 months on it. Unfortunately ,I had a couple of inches left on it, then I had to go. Good stick, but my jaw was starting to ache a bit.


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> K
> 
> I ended up putting it down with two inches left just wasn't one that matched what I liked


Gotcha. I think I'd smoke it when I'm with a group and not really paying attention to it.


----------



## lostmedic

Might be a good decision


----------



## JGIORD

elco69 said:


> I cut it. It had about 3 months on it. Unfortunately ,I had a couple of inches left on it, then I had to go. Good stick, but my jaw was starting to ache a bit.


Yeah, I won't go near anything above 56. Just way too big for my liking. That thing even looks massive in your hand...lol

I prefer 46-52 as my favorite range. I can manage Diesel UHC (56) as they are tapered being a torpedo. Damn good stick too.


----------



## lostmedic

JGIORD said:


> Yeah, I won't go near anything above 56. Just way too big for my liking. That thing even looks massive in your hand...lol
> 
> I prefer 46-52 as my favorite range. I can manage Diesel UHC (56) as they are tapered being a torpedo. Damn good stick too.


Don't let @elco69 fool you he likes big things in his mouth and hands haha :vs_blush: sry Henry I had too


----------



## elco69

JGIORD said:


> That thing even looks massive in your hand...lol


I know, right!? I am not a small guy either 6'1" 235lbs.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Don't let @elco69 fool you he likes big things in his mouth and hands haha :vs_blush: sry Henry I had too


sadly I do:vs_frown: ....... BOOBIES!:vs_smirk:


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 54604

A Ramon Bueso Genesis 
Robusto


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> Don't let @elco69 fool you he likes big things in his mouth and hands haha :vs_blush: sry Henry I had too





elco69 said:


> sadly I do:vs_frown: ....... BOOBIES!:vs_smirk:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting off today with a short story with burning issues. It's very, very windy. Next I will have an Oliva V Robusto.








So quick follow up, the ash just took a dive into my tub. I guess that's why I chance the water regularly. The SS has a really nice flavor to it. With a rum soaked Iced Tea over ice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I've been cigar-less since Saturday night... I'm feeling a tad bit better but still not great. Took the sling off and just sitting in the cool morning has me feeling better. 
Thought I would ease back into things with a mellow Connie. First of these San Lotano conns.... Meh, nothing great so far. I prefer the SL maddie. (Just got into it tho) 
Looks like everything on my table, including my ashtray got dusty while I was banished to the sofa this week.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Follow up. I can't believe how long that stubby short story lasted. I smoked it until the nub and hot cherry had my fingers getting uncomfortable in between. I have lit this Oliva V I got in a $39.95 retail sampler but of course used discounts. It tastes as good but in a completely different way. This could be nurtured for at least 2 hours but I'm taking more puffs than I should, but considering that my Iced Tea is almost gone and tastes more of watered down rum, I don't mind. It just cements what quality sticks Oliva makes. 
A ways still to go. 








Godspeed in your recovery aquaelvis! It's good to see you back on the horse, so to speak!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I put that San Lotano down; meager smoke, tight draw- very firm pack by the head. Screw it... 
Decided to try another first, one I've wanted to burn for a while now. 
Kristoff maduro; prelight draw is easy with lots of cocoa. First puffs reveal plenty of smoke and a delicious maduro-unsweetened cocoa flavor. Aroma is fantastic. 
Let's see how this one goes...

***update*** very nice stick, perfect burn and plenty of smoke output. Flavors or pretty consistent. Mainly unsweetened Cocoa and coffee. (Dark roast) Picked up no sweetness in this. Aroma is still great, construction is on point. Im still on plenty of Percocet... So take that into consideration. Very interesting cigar... Will be looking to add more to the stable. Would be really great with a stout or any of the chocolate porters, etc.
Medium / full flavor with medium nicotine.


----------



## droy1958

Asylum...


----------



## Chris80

Flor de Oliva

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## droy1958

Smile_N_Ride said:


> Nat Sherman Metropolitan Robusto. I am new to smoking, but this seems to be a pretty nice cigar. Burn is very even and a slightly tight draw. Flavors change a little and pretty complex. The maduros are even better...
> View attachment 54582


True on the maduros...


----------



## lostmedic

While ut fishing smoked this Ava Maria president


----------



## droy1958

ForceofWill said:


> Padron Damaso #8
> 
> Velvety smooth
> 
> View attachment 54589


I'm sure that's a great smoke, but I just can't get used to Padron making a CT wrapped cigar. To me it's like buying a Porsche pickup truck if that makes sense....


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> sadly I do:vs_frown: ....... BOOBIES!:vs_smirk:


That does sound titalanging...I'll have to keep abreast of this.....


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Well I put that San Lotano down; meager smoke, tight draw- very firm pack by the head. Screw it...
> Decided to try another first, one I've wanted to burn for a while now.
> Kristoff maduro; prelight draw is easy with lots of cocoa. First puffs reveal plenty of smoke and a delicious maduro-unsweetened cocoa flavor. Aroma is fantastic.
> Let's see how this one goes...
> 
> ***update*** very nice stick, perfect burn and plenty of smoke output. Flavors or pretty consistent. Mainly unsweetened Cocoa and coffee. (Dark roast) Picked up no sweetness in this. Aroma is still great, construction is on point. Im still on plenty of Percocet... So take that into consideration. Very interesting cigar... Will be looking to add more to the stable. Would be really great with a stout or any of the chocolate porters, etc.
> Medium / full flavor with medium nicotine.


I love them, but I've seen many bad reviews. I guess that's why they make too many different cigars....


----------



## Doc Rock

At Leaf - the cigar bar at Famous Smoke Shop. DC Julius Caeser Pyramid. The wife had a Brick House Mighty Mighty.


----------



## tonyzoc

Chris80 said:


> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Torpedo Box Pressed. First time with this one. Hmmm maybe make my first review??
> View attachment 54597


What did you think? I like these but rarely see them in auction, and when I do they're only a few bucks under retail. For a $2.50 stick they're pretty good and I find them strong.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

It's cold tonight, 51 degrees, so I'm going quick bundle stick tonight. My Fathers Tabacos Baez. A nice $4 Toro.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> What did you think? I like these but rarely see them in auction, and when I do they're only a few bucks under retail. For a $2.50 stick they're pretty good and I find them strong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I thought it was really good. Few minor burn issues but otherwise it was a great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> It's cold tonight, 51 degrees, so I'm going quick bundle stick tonight. My Fathers Tabacos Baez. A nice $4 Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Now this is twice I've heard about this one. I'm going to look for it and check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Champagne InHand said:


> Sometimes this happens to any of us. You might want to purge a bit of the nicotine is building. I think the sticks get a menthol or eucalyptus flavor as the nicotine and perhaps a touch of ammonia build up and a slow steady purge with a 20-30 second rest before taking a draw off the stick helps.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thank you sir. I will certainly try purging moving forward. Learned something new today!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to make my way through this monstrous Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and choose cold water. I really should have chosen iced coffee. This is a seriously thick cigar.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Trying to make my way through this monstrous Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and choose cold water. I really should have chosen iced coffee. This is a seriously thick cigar.
> View attachment 54622
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It is October. I need to try one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Had a Tatuaje Fausto last night (sorry no pics ) VERY PEPPERY first third then mellowed out a little to be a very good smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Had a Famous Dominican 4000 Toro as my morning Saturday stogie. First third had nothing going on at all except a ton of smoke. Half way through the second third the sweetness and flavored came out hardcore reminding me of why I like them. This one just had trouble out of the gate. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

My first Damaso I'm having with a coffee. So far it's smooth and creamy and nutty...A tiny but of spice on the retro...not really mild...Closer to medium for me.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> It is October. I need to try one of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rush. It's so big it's stretching the TMJ a lot. Hard to really enjoy it as its a blustery day which has caused a few evenly burning issues. Corrected twice with torch lighter.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Night out in Nashville..


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm still hurting so I'll try to sneak in an early smoke between pain pills... I'd prefer a stout but I have to wait on that as well.


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT +11...


----------



## tonyzoc

tonyzoc said:


> My first Damaso I'm having with a coffee. So far it's smooth and creamy and nutty...A tiny but of spice on the retro...not really mild...Closer to medium for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I was a bit disappointed with this cigar. Flavors were good, especially past the midway point but it burned fast and ash was loose and falling off easy. I expected more and I was psyched to like this but it didn't really live up to expectations. I've had 3 of the new Undercrown Shades and I think those are much better at a much lower price. I've got one more Damaso.... Hoping its better.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

A birthday Fuente Anejo #55 at Jimmy Johnsons Big Chill in Key Largo


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaraguan 2007 Vintage...


----------



## Chris80

A Fuente 858 Maduro with some Captain. I have been wanting to try this cigar for weeks now. My b&m finally got some. This is a delicious cigar. It seems to go well with Captain. I always read reviews of people talking about tasting nuts. I never understood that until this stick. The Captain really brought it out. I took it down til probably an inch. My only complaint is I don't have another.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Decided to try another new one; CAO Flathead. Interesting start plus I dig the band.

***update*** an inch in and this a a pretty good stick. There is an "oily" taste which is odd but not bad. It's almost how an old solvent tank smells, when its way overdue for a solvent change... Reminds me of that but not exactly. Very different.


----------



## gtechva

Wonder if I can take a Punch. I like the color on the cello.


----------



## RayTango84

Finished off a Macanudo Hyde Park from my sampler


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor with Saranac pumpkin ale tonight. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Just finished a robusto San Cristobal Elegancia. Earlier, a little Eurostick maduro Panatella, and a Churchill Oliva Connie. All were really good.


----------



## Cigar Register

Today Oliva V Torpedo. I like this cigar


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> Just finished a robusto San Cristobal Elegancia. Earlier, a little Eurostick maduro Panatella, and a Churchill Oliva Connie. All were really good.


Those San Cristobals are tasty cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

RP Connecticut, I tried one at 1 week, 2 weeks, and 1 month and surprisingly it got much better at the 1 month mark than the 1 week







Illusione Epernay


----------



## Steve C.

BMWBen said:


> RP Connecticut, I tried one at 1 week, 2 weeks, and 1 month and surprisingly it got much better at the 1 month mark than the 1 week
> View attachment 54641
> 
> Illusione Epernay
> View attachment 54642


I've got a bunch of those and am finding the same thing.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Steve C. said:


> I've got a bunch of those and am finding the same thing.


I had 2 or 3 of these, then had a really gross, spicy experience with the last one. Haven't gone back. Maybe I'll grab one and let it rest over winter and see how it tastes.

About to smoke a Diesel Unlimited DX belicoso, wish me luck! No pic, phone is a POS.
The last of the sticks from the Henry bomb! thx


----------



## ForceofWill

Davidoff Puro d'Oro magnifico and gave friend a Davidoff millennium blend robusto cause I'm a good friend lol.


----------



## Doc Rock

Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. A key part of my stable for more than a decade. Even burn from start to finish. Excellent!


----------



## Steve C.

So far today, smoked an Old Henry Churchill (surprisingly good mild cigar), and an Aurora Corojo Preferido ( also good in the aftertaste, but had a little bite on the draw).


----------



## Aquaelvis

Finally some great weather here... Too bad my shoulder hurts like hell!


----------



## CraigT78

Acme Premier Ecuador followed by a Norteno and an OHB Oktoberfest










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

One of these days I'll upgrade my phone... Until then, some Crowned Heads love


----------



## LSUTigersFan

La Palina Black Label


----------



## p2min01

Gran Habana #3 until my Padron 3000 stock comes in.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Sitting in front of Whole Foods bogarting that thing! lol. You can practically see the stress spalling off by looking at my eyes. I'm like, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Okay, so the Diesel Unlimited DX exceeded my expectations. It was full of flavor, but not very spicy, so now it's got me wondering if 8 months of rest is enough to tame that peppery business of full bodied sticks like Ruination, Legado de Pepin, etc. enough to bring the spiciness into a proper balance for me. Without an overly-peppery taste, this full-bodied stick made it all the way to nub. Satisfied! It seems like AJ likes using the San Andres, I could taste it in there. I approve of this leaf!


----------



## ForceofWill

Outside of a whole foods smoking a cigar? Are you trying to get mobbed by hippies?


----------



## ThaDrake

Carlos torano 1916 robusto


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

ForceofWill said:


> Outside of a whole foods smoking a cigar? Are you trying to get mobbed by hippies?


My pants protect me from passive-aggressive hippie mobs.


----------



## JDom58

JDom58 said:


> View attachment 54630
> 
> 
> A birthday Fuente Anejo #55 at Jimmy Johnsons Big Chill in Key Largo


EDIT: Just wanted to come back and say that this cigar was absolutely exceptional in every way. The taste, aroma, burn, draw was one of the best I have had so far!! The many Captain Morgan & Cokes and Patron shots were a great compliment also LOL


----------



## Steve C.

Cigar #3 today: Alec Bradley American classic blend in toro size.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I finally got out to the tub for a late soak. I have a Honduran stick tonight. Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. It's pretty tasty half way in. At the start is was very 'meh,' but it showing its bones now. Glad I bought this in the box amount. Drinking more pumpkin ale as I am out of Captain Morgan's and I didn't want to pull the cork on a Recitio dessert wine from Valpollicella, in the Veneto region of Italy. I have that bottle on deck for tomorrow night. We had chicken cordon blue for dinner and felt a sweet red wouldn't compliment it. We will have Italian sausages tomorrow and a bottle of Sangiovese, so the sweet red will work perfectly. Hopefully I can choose a worthy cigar. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## JGIORD

Padron 2000 Natural:
These have a lighter than I remember wrapper. Usually I can't tell the difference between the maduro and naturals until I light up, but not the case with these. They have a bit more of a creamy taste to them. Solid woody and spicy notes with coffee.



Tried this Latitude Zero Experiment Robusto

Starts off mild-medium, woody notes with a smooth light sweet spice. The final third kicks up to medium and adds some cedar tastes. Overall not bad, burned well although the smoke had an airiness to it, not thick but volume was adequate. Draw and burn were fine. This would fall more into a morning smoke for me but I'm glad I tried it. Very different from the regular Latitude Zero line which I like very much.


----------



## RayTango84

I love working outdoors








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting out the afternoon with an Illusione Epernay and pumpkin ale. This cigar is going to take up a lot of time. Pretty good from the first puffs. 







Errands to run after. I should have picked a shorter stick but this is good and I've been waiting patiently.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 54661


----------



## CraigT78

Rondo said:


> View attachment 54661


I had one of those yesterday, but didn't think to pair it with bacon! I thought it was very good, you?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Update on this Illusiine Epernay Le Monde. It is a two hour cigar. I still have a third of the stick to get through. Amazing taste and smoke. A first class cigar in any book. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

I smoked it ROTT. _"Gotta stop doing that"_It was good, maybe better after a few months rest. There was more pepper than I prefer.
I really liked the press. I'll burn one again in the spring. 
Everything pairs with bacon, Brother. 
I apologize if that cigar pron offends anyone.


----------



## BEEEZZE

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm sitting in the garage watching my wife and kids wash my truck... Shoulder surgery has some advantages I guess!  
(Another first for me- Nica Rustica)


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project...


----------



## Chris80

Rocky Patel The Edge. First time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Camacho Connie this morning. RP Olde World Reserve after lunch. La Riquenza a little later.


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Finally some great weather here... Too bad my shoulder hurts like hell!


Hope you get to feeling better soon. Hopefully the doc got you something to help with the pain. Everything tasted good after one of those when I had surgery. Hell, I felt like I was out of debt...


----------



## lukesparksoff

RJY Havoc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just took the first Monte (Mintecristo) Jacobo Belicoso out of the box. It is one of the most full bodied cigars I've had. I'm just an inch or two in and my head is spinning. Not anything like you would expect from Montecristo. An ass-kicker! The rest will get aged and hopefully mellow along with the Opus X series and GOF singles. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I just took the first Monte (Mintecristo) Jacobo Belicoso out of the box. It is one of the most full bodied cigars I've had. I'm just an inch or two in and my head is spinning. Not anything like you would expect from Montecristo. An ass-kicker! The rest will get aged and hopefully mellow along with the Opus X series and GOF singles.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I try to eat before a "new" cigar. I would HATE to get sick from a cigar. It may ruin the whole meaning for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Definitely nub worthy. In my top 5 for sure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Steve C. said:


> La Riquenza a little later.


Great minds think alike.. great little stick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I try to eat before a "new" cigar. I would HATE to get sick from a cigar. It may ruin the whole meaning for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sad thing is I just finished dinner of Italian sausages. This is just a really strong cigar.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I try to eat before a "new" cigar. I would HATE to get sick from a cigar. It may ruin the whole meaning for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So now what do you do to prevent that? Let them sit in the humi for a long time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think so. Montecristo really took a big turn with these babies. The last third is super enjoyable as my body has adjusted to the nicotine levels. I doubt I will get a good sleep though. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## lostmedic

Smoked this while sitting in the duck blind for the first time this year. Ahh I love this time of year!


----------



## Busco




----------



## elco69

No pic, but enjoyed a Illusione Fume D'Amore while VHerfing with @lostmedic and @curmudgeonista


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first AF Hemingway from a box purchase. With the pumpkin ale I'm trying to deplete my supply of.









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

CAO Gold robusto. YAAAASSSSSS


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54681
> 
> 
> CAO Gold robusto. YAAAASSSSSS


Looks like you are smoking in a prison by the way... Or maybe like a state run mental hospital?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Looks like you are smoking in a prison by the way... Or maybe like a state run mental hospital?


It's our "patio". It's like 20x10, 3 of the four walls are building, the last is a tall privacy fence, but we're the only unit in the entire place that has one. And it wasn't extra. But yes, it may be a prison.


----------



## elco69

AF Double Chateau Sungrown. mmmm mmm good!


----------



## RayTango84

Didn't plan on anything today, but work sucked so I stopped at the B&M and picked up one of these.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> AF Double Chateau Sungrown. mmmm mmm good!
> View attachment 54683


Ohhhh yum yum! I just love that DC Sungrown....


----------



## Errand Boy

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor

View attachment 54687


----------



## droy1958

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54677
> 
> 
> Smoked this while sitting in the duck blind for the first time this year. Ahh I love this time of year!


Oh yeah! This is my time of the year also. Had a "Bamwich" sandwich for lunch. Just replace the hamburger with Bambi....


----------



## Champagne InHand

After that Hemingway Signature that needed down time I was unsatisfied. I had some Indian food, curried chicken, tandoori chicken and an off-dry Riesling, so I decided to pull out the B&M purchased Chateau Fuente Queen B. This is what I needed today. Slightly buzzing from almost a liter of white wine (I have very high tolerance,) I just have a large glass of ice water with the Queen B. 

Okay, I'll admit I watched the first episode of Season 4 homeland during dinner with the wife and daughter out. Claire Danes is such a beautiful 35 year old. Queen B seemed appropriate. The season of Homeland looks to be intense. Glad it was a free view on the Audience network. I'll pay for HBO, but Showtime is just not there any longer. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Oh yeah! This is my time of the year also. Had a "Bamwich" sandwich for lunch. Just replace the hamburger with Bambi....


Put a glass or three of Bordeaux in your hand and it would be perfect. Hopefully you are done hunting and driving for the day. Relaxation time.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well because Henry is a meanie and pressured me into it... Camacho barrel aged is getting toasted, fresh from the B&M


----------



## BMWBen




----------



## Aquaelvis

Second stick of the night...


----------



## Steve C.

JR Edicion Limitada this morn, DE Natural Irish Hops this evening. Also snuck in a little Perdomo Connecticut mini around noon.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well because Henry is a meanie and pressured me into it... Camacho barrel aged is getting toasted, fresh from the B&M


HOw was it, thought?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Since I need to visit the dentist at 2, I thought I would slip in this Oliva V Robusto in with Spicy Jamaican style Ginger Beer. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> HOw was it, thought?


I don't remember! Ha ha, just kidding.
It starts off with hints of oleander and flannel sheets. There are traces of burger grease, sesame seed and ketchup- wait strike that it was a burp.... Had notes of Carl's Jr. 
Back on track, I was met with fresh baby powder and a tad of raspberry followed by burned saw dust- like when you are cutting a thick piece of wood with a circular saw and the blade sucks? That smell when it burns the wood and you inhale that burned wood dust? There was a transition to an earthy, barnyard, fresh cut grass, hay, dirty foot which was nice. Second third was basically a brickhouse dipped in chocolate with rainbow sprinkles... I mean exactly! 
Then it finished with pepper... Just pepper with a strange aroma of an old aquarium. 
It was a delight!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Starting today's cigar smoking leisure with the parrot... First one I've had.


----------



## ForceofWill

Opus


----------



## Steve C.

Aquaelvis said:


> I don't remember! Ha ha, just kidding.
> It starts off with hints of oleander and flannel sheets. There are traces of burger grease, sesame seed and ketchup- wait strike that it was a burp.... Had notes of Carl's Jr.
> Back on track, I was met with fresh baby powder and a tad of raspberry followed by burned saw dust- like when you are cutting a thick piece of wood with a circular saw and the blade sucks? That smell when it burns the wood and you inhale that burned wood dust? There was a transition to an earthy, barnyard, fresh cut grass, hay, dirty foot which was nice. Second third was basically a brickhouse dipped in chocolate with rainbow sprinkles... I mean exactly!
> Then it finished with pepper... Just pepper with a strange aroma of an old aquarium.
> It was a delight!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Steve C. said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That's what Elco gets for being a bully and forcing me to smoke that Camacho! :vs_smirk:


----------



## ForceofWill

Tatuaje Havana cazedores and special Manhattan.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm post dentist and dinner is done. Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur with Jameson's and spicy Jamaican styled ginger beer over ice. I really enjoy these HdM. The drink is a good mix as well. 








This stick is hanging on to its ash tip. Crazy good for tonight post meatloaf.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## whodeeni

Original CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## droy1958

A Savinelli 2007 Nic Reserve while Bambi grills up....


----------



## Busco




----------



## Chris80

Flor de Oliva. My favorite so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Watching the NL Wild Card, listening the the Blackhawks Home Opener... Love this time of year







Tat Cojonu 2009


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fall and that March/April time is great for sports lovers. I like Bowl games too but some years match ups are terrible. I would love to see a 'Bama vs. Utah rematch. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Fall and that March/April time is great for sports lovers. I like Bowl games too but some years match ups are terrible. I would love to see a 'Bama vs. Utah rematch.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It would be awesome to watch a game while having a nice cigar with a nice adult beverage. This outdoors only stuff stinks. Think I'm going to have to turn my garage into a partial cigar lounge.

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## BEEEZZE

Chris80 said:


> It would be awesome to watch a game while having a nice cigar with a nice adult beverage. This outdoors only stuff stinks. Think I'm going to have to turn my garage into a partial cigar lounge.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


Feel the same way only problem is I dont have a garage!!!


----------



## Chris80

I have all my garage stuff in there so it'll be a challenge 


Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Partagas 1845 Ci Fuentes this AM, and a Fallen Angel7 X 50 this evening.


----------



## Steve C.

Jeff: Are you getting my PM's? My sent messages show zero...........


----------



## Shemp75

SnS kit #3


----------



## hawk45

Morning smoke. First time using the new ashtray I made.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My morning smoke after clipping the end. My Father No. 1. EMS. This is my first My Father. It just arrived. The smoke smells nice but I have just started it.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second of the day is this little Punch from a B&M that I've never been to and is insanely expensive. Plus no lounge or smoking on site. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Kristoff Maduro


----------



## Aquaelvis

Matthew 22 : 21
Then He said to them, "Then render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's; and to God the things that are God's"
Well I'm not one to sin, so this one goes out to Caesar!r


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Kristoff Maduro
> View attachment 54744


I saw a bunch of Kristoff on sale today but have had no experience with them. How was it?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> I saw a bunch of Kristoff on sale today but have had no experience with them. How was it?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


this is my second one from 2 fivers I bought about 5-6 months ago. I even had to let it go out for about 45 minutes and although very hesitant to light it back up, it picked right back up where it left off no nasty stink or flavor to it.

Medium bodied, mild semi-sweet cocoa, baking spice on the retro and a little black pepper on the middle of my tongue. Good smoke output. pairing very well with my creamy iced coffee. I like this one second to the Kristoff Galerones Intensivo.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Next up on today's list; The Rocky Patel vintage 1990. I've been pretty much unimpressed with all the RP's I've had so let's see if this can bring me around. I've had one other V1990 but that was my third cigar ever and was way too wet. (Bad hygro)
I'm very ready to go back to craft beers while I smoke but I'm not ready to stop taking Percocet so I guess shoulder pain wins again :vs_cry:

***update***
Well screw Rocky and the rest of the Patels. This was going well for the first half. I was thinking, "this is good, not great but pretty good" then I hit a weird spot where it was going out. The burn got weird in that area too. I kept puffy to keep it lit but it would try to go out again right away. Then it started burning dark smoke, tasted like sh!t so I dumped it. I don't know what the deal was, very strange but left a really nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## droy1958

Hendrik Kelner 4x4....


----------



## Chris80

A Fuente 858. Had the Maduro last week and it was great. This one is eh.









Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## whodeeni

It never ceases to amaze me when a cigar ages for years and becomes








stronger! This Cusano Freedom tastes like a Davidoff on steroids!&#128540;&#128076;&#128170;


----------



## hawk45

Evening smoke.. Nat Sherman 556


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just lit up a Maduro 8-5-8 from the good B&M. Wasn't paying attention and a huge ash fell into the hot tub. I guess filters will do the hard work. Still I feel negligent. It's a good smoke though. They price we pay to enjoy the leaf. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## BMWBen

Put up your thoughts on that after you smoke it @lostmedic I got two of those free from JR


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54762


Let me know how that goes, always seen those but never had. So curious as to what you think.


----------



## Busco

Not bad for a sub $2 smoke.


----------



## mikebot

Graycliff G2 Madruo in PGXL. Had this one sitting around from the cigar fest mega sampler and got tired of looking at it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Let me know how that goes, always seen those but never had. So curious as to what you think.


I really like Upmann's Banker series. Especially the annuity. It's a mellow but very pleasing stick that can go for hours if you milk it right. Box worthy for sure, if you have room.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

The stick was good earthy leathery and a light sweetness not like a chocolate sweet but something different. Didn't get the pepper flavor that has been said to be present in the last bit. Burned for about an hour ten minutes


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> The stick was good earthy leathery and a light sweetness not like a chocolate sweet but something different. Didn't get the pepper flavor that has been said to be present in the last bit. Burned for about an hour ten minutes


I thought this one was creamy with than pecan sweetness you can get in a praline. The leather is definitely in there too. Nice assessment.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

hawk45 said:


> Evening smoke.. Nat Sherman 556
> 
> View attachment 54757


Could we get your thoughts on that one?


----------



## mikebot

gtechva said:


> Could we get your thoughts on that one?


+1. Have 2 taking a nap.


----------



## hawk45

gtechva said:


> Could we get your thoughts on that one?


Sure guys.. It was a nice stick. I got this one at a tasting event my B&M puts on weekly. This one was resting for about a month. I'm not great on flavor profiles but it was pretty much the same start to finish, but I wasn't paying attention to minute changes. Main flavors were tobacco and coco with a bit of cream. I had to touch up 4 times, but it's pretty humid out tonight. Good smoke output and slow burning. Got about 1:15 out of it.

Would I buy another? Maybe. There wasn't anything that wow'd me but still a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## Steve C.

Did an Aurora robusto connie this a.m., couple of Bandidos in the afternon, and a Perdomo robusto Corojo this evening.


----------



## ForceofWill

Davidoff Colorado Claro Anniversario #3 and Manhattan


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just had a Camacho Connecticut 6x60 at a cigar lounge in Portland. It was awful; one of the worst cigars I've ever had. This damn thing burned unevenly and flaked ash all over the damn place. When it went out a second time (I let it burn out the first time so that I could scoop the ash out and relight it), I just dumped it in the ash tray and left.

I'll probably give it another try sometime down the road, but not in that ring gauge. There's a possibility that it just sucked up too much moisture in my tupperdore over the past 3 or 4 months, which could explain the uneven burning and bad ash.

A shame. I really wanted to enjoy that cigar.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

a very tasty Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project courtesy of @elco69, allegedly he's been quite busy :vs_boom: some folks :vs_smile:









BTW... I'm prolly going to go down in history as Puff.com's worst camera/photographer


----------



## elco69

Van_Wilderness said:


> a very tasty Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project courtesy of @elco69, allegedly he's been quite busy :vs_boom: some folks :vs_smile:
> 
> View attachment 54781
> 
> 
> BTW... I'm prolly going to go down in history as Puff.com's worst camera/photographer


Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Started with my first LFD, tight draw very firm pack from the start. It ended up getting skanky mid way. You know that wet newspaper taste? Well my bad for not letting it rest! I don't know why I rush these when I have so much other stuff to smoke. I just get fixated on ones I've wanted to try for a long time and hope for the best... Then regret it. 
Then tried an Aging Room 356, good stick but again, a tad wet and should've waited! What can I say, I don't learn!

I might kill an Anejos later with some stout... Percocet be damned!


----------



## JDom58

Enjoying a Oliva V for the first time, very smooth and easy smoke.


----------



## Chris80

My "Ol Faithful"

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I arrived in NJ(NYC metro), late but about dinner time. While waiting on some roasted duck to go from the steak and chop place next to the hotel I went through a Quesada Heisenberg Uber. Serious leather and espresso. Probably didn't savor it as much as I should have. With Sam Adams Oktoberfest Ale. 








Then sat and talked with the other parents making nice for my wife's sake. Then retired to the curb with a bottle of sweet Italian red and a Punch stick. Mmmn. I like Punch. 








Maybe I'm not playing well with others but I am here. Present and accounted for.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Courage Champagne... also, I was just about to turn pro as a drinker until an injury side-lined me forever... if you're going "curb side" may I suggest







:vs_smile:
I used a biiiiiiigggggg pic cause I was used to a BIG BOTTLE :vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Van_Wilderness said:


> Courage Champagne... also, I was just about to turn pro as a drinker until an injury side-lined me forever... if you're going "curb side" may I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_smile:
> I used a biiiiiiigggggg pic cause I was used to a BIG BOTTLE :vs_laugh:


Mad dog grape is up there with the quart sized bottle of Thunderbird. I have tasted both and really, I just don't want to go down that road again. Its like fruit punch and a bottle of Aquanet Hair spray emptied into the same container. I would drink big job wine of carlo rossi Rhine wine, or his Chianti ripoff mixed with fruit juice. Usually it was the rhine wine and OJ plus some vodka and 7up. True California wine coolers before old Batles and James made them popular for a while.

Life is too short to drink bad wine or smoke bad sticks.


----------



## kolumbo69

Gurka 125 anniversary XO- good smoke only about year rest needs a little more I think but the flavour profiles were smooth, floral with a touch of nuttiness. Needed to re-light twice Overall I would probably grab a few more when I smoke through this 5 pack.


----------



## Steve C.

RP maroon label Connie this a.m. Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic robusto in the afternoon. RyJ Media Noche robusto this evening, besides a cheroot or two in the meanwhile.


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I smoked a Red Dot that was old enough to have yellow cellophane.


----------



## Doc Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked a Red Dot that was old enough to have yellow cellophane.


That's an _orange dot_. :vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

Took an accidental nap kinda late, so now i am wide awake. Enjoying a late night smoke. Avo Domaine #9 , thanks @mikebot for selling me a fiver. Very good.


----------



## Chris80

Going to see how long the ash holds

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Beautiful day out!


----------



## thebayratt

Rock Patel Royale. Was a little bit lesser than I figured it to be, but a pretty good smoke.


----------



## tonyzoc

My last one of these...I think I need to get some more.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

PerfecXion X. One of my favorites in the Opus line. Beautiful fall day. Paired nicely with Macallan 12yo.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked a Perdomo Habano, connecticut. Exceeded my expectations, it tasted like a fusion between what I expect from both a rich habano and a mild connecticut, the flavors were in really good balance. My only gripe is that this particular stick had a VERY loose draw, you could drink a milkshake through it. Not sure if it was a fluke or a design feature. It burned too hot, I had to take tiny puffs. Regardless, I will try another!


----------



## JDom58

Wow you guys here on this forum have opened a whole new world of cigar experience for me THANK YOU!!
You have shared your exceptional knowledge and experience and for that I am very grateful. Your recommendation of this Illusione Rothchildes is no exception what a fantastic smoke!!!


----------



## Gunson

Nica rustic a paired up with a Chimay Cinq Cents


Listen…do you smell something?


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well it's been about 2 weeks with no beers... That ends tonight! 
Let the games begin...

***update*** 
flor de las antillas toro gordo just showed up to the party...


----------



## Chris80

Been resting about a month. Excited to try Brick House! Only bad thing to say is it began to unravel when I cut it. Had to roll to the left every draw. Not a bad smoke but was expecting more from this Maduro.

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So busy day running errands. Enjoyed a Gran Habano earlier. Met up with a guy I haven't seen in 29 years from Middle school/High School. Good times. 
Enjoying an Oliva Connie after many positive reviews. Excellent post too many Jameson's and Ginger Beer over ice. Gotta hurry as the Utah-Cal game is live now. Parking lot curb is a cold place.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So busy day running errands. Enjoyed a Gran Habano earlier. Met up with a guy I haven't seen in 29 years from Middle school/High School. Good times.
> Enjoying an Oliva Connie after many positive reviews. Excellent post too many Jameson's and Ginger Beer over ice. Gotta hurry as the Utah-Cal game is live now. Parking lot curb is a cold place.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Enjoy!

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## thebayratt

Finishing up a Room 101 Big Payback Robusto. For the money, this is a gooood smoke!


----------



## quazy50

Tat pudgy chuck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Gunson said:


> Nica rustic a paired up with a Chimay Cinq Cents
> 
> Listen&#8230;do you smell something?


One of my b&m's has those on special right now I think. I keep seeing them on here, I'm going to have to try one.

Hang on, I just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Churchhill CO

Smoked one of these in memory of my ole man who died this month back in 2012.


----------



## Steve C.

RP connie (single yellow label) Churchill, and an AB Prensado robusto size.


----------



## tonyzoc

I had to wait to shake this cold before smoking this... Worth the wait for sure.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Panderson85

Finishing up a My Father lancero.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Churchhill CO said:


> Smoked one of these in memory of my ole man who died this month back in 2012.


My dad passed October 2010. I'm a little somber in early Octobers.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise




----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## thebayratt

Started the day with a Benchmade Toro. Its hard to find a tasty $5 toro. I'll smoke it over many other Ashtons that are two or three times the price!


----------



## Rondo

It's Sunday, so I went to the Church_ill_.
View attachment 54811

View attachment 54812


----------



## RayTango84

Perfecto Garcia 1905. Really liked this one!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Tatuaje TAA 2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

quazy50 said:


> Tatuaje TAA 2014
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delicious.


----------



## Chris80

Cooked a nice baked fish and fried fish filets with pasta. Now time for this one. Have wanted this since the day I bought it a month ago. To me this one is highly anticipated.








This cigar did not disappoint! Definitely one of my favorites!

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Just finished an AJF New World, toro size. Earlier, another Camacho Connie.


----------



## hawk45

5-0.. Bengals take the Seahawks in overtime!!!
Pre-gaming with Illusione Rothschildes


----------



## Champagne InHand

Back from a group dinner. The girls volleyball team finished in third place of the top 10 NE schools from VA through MA. Not bad.

Smoking an 8-5-8 Maduro I have been looking forward to. With just water as I had a bit of rum and Coke while socializing or being on good behavior. Now it's my time. Driving home tomorrow and skipping the Manhattan trip. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Finished up the evening with a Papas Fritas.


----------



## argonaut

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto. It burned evenly and had a pleasant enough taste, although it was a bit too mild and homogeneous for me. I'm a newbie so I'm still trying to determine my likes, but it seemed to me this was a good quality cigar so I'll probably seek out some other Olivas down the road.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Rondo

View attachment 54822

Paired with black coffee. 
It was like lying beneath a waterfall of rich, dark chocolate and Willy Wonka was the torcedor.
An adequate post breakfast 'gar.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Montecristo platinum series...


----------



## C.Rock

Padron 1964 Anniversary in Maduro. Very smooth.


----------



## Shemp75

H-Town Lancero


----------



## Busco

Sarsaparilla.


----------



## StogieNinja

One from a little while ago:

This just took top spot in my @warpedcigars hierarchy! Excellent work, Kyle!!!










Today:

The best $2 cigar on the market, IMHO.


----------



## BMWBen

Jericho Hill today after only a week in the Humidor it definitely could have used some more rest. I'm sure in a month it will be a great smoke


----------



## droy1958

PDR1878 Capa Oscura...


----------



## Aquaelvis

First one of these...
Think I picked this for $2-$3 on cbid, had a couple months in the humie. 
***update***
Got it going and so far it seems like a pepper filled smoke bomb. The pepper is loooooong tasting too. 
See what happens as we go through it...
So a little over an inch in, pepper faded so that's great. So far it's a good burn with nuts and cedar in the forefront, hints of cocoa and coffee but those are slight and brief. Still great smoke with a creamy quality.
So the last half had some burn issues and went downhill. Still a good stick for the money. Medium/full, had a little too much Nic kick for my taste- not bad but a bit.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Padron 5000 Maduro during Cards/Cubs


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> First one of these...
> Think I picked this for $2-$3 on cbid, had a couple months in the humie.
> ***update***
> Got it going and so far it seems like a pepper filled smoke bomb. The pepper is loooooong tasting too.
> See what happens as we go through it...
> So a little over an inch in, pepper faded so that's great. So far it's a good burn with nuts and cedar in the forefront, hints of cocoa and coffee but those are slight and brief. Still great smoke with a creamy quality.


I haven't had that one, but I enjoy the Asylum Premium (I believe it's called). Dang cigar will last around three hours for a 6x50 toro cigar... 
Asylum - Cigars International


----------



## Panderson85

Just fired up a Fuente cuban belicoso.


----------



## droy1958

StogieNinja said:


> One from a little while ago:
> 
> This just took top spot in my @warpedcigars hierarchy! Excellent work, Kyle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> The best $2 cigar on the market, IMHO.


Amen on the Bueso Genisis. Damn fine cigar!!!...


----------



## Champagne InHand

While trying to leave the state of NJ this morning, I-80 turned into a parking lot at the Delaware Water Gap. Thought I would see if I could pull off smoking a Punch Rothschild. I got a couple inches into it and let it burn out. Tried relighting it about an hour later. Not a good plan. That remainder tasted like burnt donkey's ass. 
This is a window shot.

Apparently it not yet in my available photo stream. I'm enjoying a La Arima de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso with Jameson's and ginger beer. Spicy pepper tonight. My taste may be a bit off. Needed to go to the after hours ortho office as my right shoulder has major tendinitis. Pain melds kicked in while soaking in the tub.

Still it's a great smoke even if pepper is what I'm getting the most of right now. This last few inches is wonderful. Finally a smoke I don't need to rush.

Sorry no pictures. Maybe I'll edit where my photo stream updates. 
Update. Picture taken while stopped in I-80








"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## StogieNinja

droy1958 said:


> Amen on the Bueso Genisis. Damn fine cigar!!!...


Genesis is a good yardgar. Genesis Habano is a GREAT cigar.


----------



## elco69

StogieNinja said:


> Genesis is a good yardgar. Genesis Habano is a GREAT cigar.


Agreed, got a box resting based on your rec.


----------



## Isonj

So I decided to take yesterday off since it was going to hit 75...glad I did and I enjoyed this #9 and some BB King


----------



## RayTango84

Starting off the day with one of these.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

Unfortunately, just another Connie. Very light cream, caramel and spice. Impeccable construction and smoke output. Just not my thing. Goes good with a cup of coffee though!


----------



## Cigar Register

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Belicoso. Very nice, full body cigar


----------



## Bluedragon

The third and last of my Rocky Patel Sumatras from my 30th birthday party. The first was ok. The second was awful. The third has been in my humidor since I first seasoned it about half a year ago. The third time is the charm! This one smoked smooth, long ash, and no relights needed. The resting period also took the harsh edge off it and greatly improved the experience. I've know for a while that resting cigars improves them, but this was my first hands on experience with it. I'm into the last third of it as I type this and I'm planning to get it down to the nub before getting ready for work.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Tatuaje Tattoo. Not a terribly complex cigar, but the flavors that are there are surprisingly bold, and rather enjoyable. Not sure if it's in the "would smoke again" tier, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## ThaDrake

Last night I had my first KFC. It was the Chunky. Very good smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RayTango84 said:


> Starting off the day with one of these.
> View attachment 54832
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Me too. A good thick and tasty cigar. 








I bought this as a single that has been resting at my B&M for awhile.

I did get a 5er of these in toro size yesterday. They will need a bit of a rest though. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## RayTango84

Champagne InHand said:


> Me too. A good thick and tasty cigar.
> View attachment 54837
> 
> 
> I bought this as a single that has been resting at my B&M for awhile.
> 
> I did get a 5er of these in toro size yesterday. They will need a bit of a rest though.
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


This came in my mild sampler that I got about week or so ago. Normally don't like the full (Newbie and all) but this one was not to overpowering for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Nat Sherman Hunter lancero today on the golf course. A little sweet. Super smooth. Really good golf-gar.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho double shock Le 2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Diesel UHC...


----------



## Rooke

Gran Habano vintage 2002 paired with a Spaten Oktoberfest. Not too shabby.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Cigar Register said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Belicoso. Very nice, full body cigar
> View attachment 54833


That mofo rocks! We didn't have a joint that good forty years ago....


----------



## Chris80

Belicoso is nice as well








I should have let this one sit a week more. Tastes ok. First third was eh. Second is better so far. I can't say that it tastes bad but the only way I can describe is it has an almost citric acid taste on the end of the finish. The aroma is great the draw is great the smoke is great. If I touch my tongue to where the cut is its almost like a lemon zest. Different, weird but not like its chemical. Anyone?

Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Tuesday night... Ambos Mundos



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007.....


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> While trying to leave the state of NJ this morning, I-80 turned into a parking lot at the Delaware Water Gap. Thought I would see if I could pull off smoking a Punch Rothschild. I got a couple inches into it and let it burn out. Tried relighting it about an hour later. Not a good plan. That remainder tasted like burnt donkey's ass.
> This is a window shot.
> 
> Apparently it not yet in my available photo stream. I'm enjoying a La Arima de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso with Jameson's and ginger beer. Spicy pepper tonight. My taste may be a bit off. Needed to go to the after hours ortho office as my right shoulder has major tendinitis. Pain melds kicked in while soaking in the tub.
> 
> Still it's a great smoke even if pepper is what I'm getting the most of right now. This last few inches is wonderful. Finally a smoke I don't need to rush.
> 
> Sorry no pictures. Maybe I'll edit where my photo stream updates.
> Update. Picture taken while stopped in I-80
> View attachment 54836
> 
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Errrrrr.... How about a pic of the pain meds....  Actually I'm jealous of the hot bath. I'd take one if my wife would kill all the algae in the tub. Just some things I can't go....


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Diesel UHC...


I had the same for this evenings smoke. I think these are better smoked fresh as these are my longest held sticks though others surely were in warehouses and retailers for much longer.

I think these Diesel UHC were ROTT from Cigar.com a couple months ago. Maybe my sense of taste and smell are off but nowhere near as much cocoa in this stick. Some baking spices and caramel at a bit of wood but I'm only into the first third of the stick. Usually the last third shows the best.

Anyhow, I have some OJ blended drink tonight. No beer or rum based drink. Enjoying the cool temps while soaking in the hot tub. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I had the same for this evenings smoke. I think these are better smoked fresh as these are my longest held sticks though others surely were in warehouses and retailers for much longer.
> 
> I think these Diesel UHC were ROTT from Cigar.com a couple months ago. Maybe my sense of taste and smell are off but nowhere near as much cocoa in this stick. Some baking spices and caramel at a bit of wood but I'm only into the first third of the stick. Usually the last third shows the best.
> 
> Anyhow, I have some OJ blended drink tonight. No beer or rum based drink. Enjoying the cool temps while soaking in the hot tub.
> View attachment 54855
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I had a Bloody Mary with mine. Probably not the best to let the flavors come out, but the vodka came out just fine....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Belicoso is nice as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have let this one sit a week more. Tastes ok. First third was eh. Second is better so far. I can't say that it tastes bad but the only way I can describe is it has an almost citric acid taste on the end of the finish. The aroma is great the draw is great the smoke is great. If I touch my tongue to where the cut is its almost like a lemon zest. Different, weird but not like its chemical. Anyone?
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


I've had that. I almost forgot that tangerine like zest. It goes well with a citrus based mixed drink. Tequila sunrise, screwdriver or one of my favorites in the rum Buck. OJ, dark rum and either Snap liqueur or a ginger in cooking down a simple syrup. Add ice and some club soda/seltzer water.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I've had that. I almost forgot that tangerine like zest. It goes well with a citrus based mixed drink. Tequila sunrise, screwdriver or one of my favorites in the rum Buck. OJ, dark rum and either Snap liqueur or a ginger in cooking down a simple syrup. Add ice and some club soda/seltzer water.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Weird thing is I didn't get that with the monarch. I definitely prefer the profile of the monarch but really like the belicoso shape

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## thebayratt

Enjoying a Viaje Tower 45th Anniversary and a Abita Bourbon St Maple Pecan beer. Good stuff!~!!~!


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked an Illusione Rothchildes. It was a very good, enjoyable smoke. Overall, I give it a 7 out of 10 rating. This cigar sat in my Tupperdore about a month or so at 65% RH, which fluctuated between 64 and 66% RH.

I lit it up at 19:05, and stubbed it out at 20;28. The flavor range was very broad; consisting of everything from leather and cedar, to cream, cocoa, and coffee. The smoke was thick, and varied between grey and white. I also received citrus and bits of wheat and hay throughout the cigar. The ash was also solid, and only broke off when gently tapped with a finger. However, it did flake slightly in places.

I had to touch the cigar up here and there, to keep the burn even. But it didn't require a ton of effort. And I did have to relight the cigar, after scooping out the ash with the end of a match stick, at about 19:38 or so. It did not burn out again until the end, at which point I just snubbed it out (less than half a finger length left). By that point, it was pretty much out anyways.

I really enjoyed this cigar, and I had my doubts because the wrapper was dry and flaky, not to mention veiny. This is certainly not the most attractive cigar out there. But the smoking experience overall well makes up for this. Not to mention the $4.99 price tag.

I'll definitely buy another one sometime.


----------



## CraigT78

AF Short Story to start the night and a Enclave to finish the night. Ended up herfing with a couple of guys on the hotel patio. A very enjoyable experience as these dudes knew their cigars and we had a great discussion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

So no pic, too lazy. Had a brickhouse maduro with a few of Stone Breweries new Milk Stout... Damn good stout with low alcohol so you can enjoy several without issue.  
I can't say enough about brickhouse, just consistently an enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just starting up a Hoyo de Monterrey EMS Rothschild Jose Gener.

Serious white pepper and a touch of coffee with some cedar. I'm sure it will start to change as I can start to small the nutty component and the smoke has a creaminess to it. I like these little Honduran sticks. I need more this size. Having Fuze Iced Tea with the smoke and plenty of that coming from this stick.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

From the CA care package



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KenApoLLo

First was Illusione mk and hererra esteli Norteno Lancero in a few minutes


----------



## hawk45

Tried this little Quesada Petite that came in my Small Batch Small 10 sampler. Had this odd almost sterile/plastic like flavor throughout which was a turn off. It did have some sweetness in the first 3rd then moved into pepper and spice middle to end and lots of smoke for it's size.


----------



## Busco

OBS this afternoon.


----------



## Chris80

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Missle. 5 puffs in and so far very tasty little cigar. Now I hear a lot of I don't smoke Patels or I don't like Patels. This stick is fantastic! Deep flavors of leather coffee and chocolate. The draw is outstanding. I taste brown sugar on the draw which turns to spice on the back end. Dark Maduro wrapper, imho if this was my second or third cigar ever I would put these on my shopping list. May be closer to a top 5 favorite so far in my young life as a learning progressing aficionado 

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rooke

5Vegas A Architect. Really good smoke for the price.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dusk is setting in so I decided after a busy day to fire up on of these Illusione Epernay Le Monde. It's such a huge cigar. I need to relight as it went out at the one inch mark. These completely remind me of Cohiba Presidente in both flavor and size. Sweet cocoa and cream with a touch of coffee. Very, very nice.










BTW, upkeep on a small hot tub is brutal especially when used 2-3 times a day. It's harder to keep clean than a larger pool.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## lostmedic

Champagne InHand said:


> Dusk is setting in so I decided after a busy day to fire up on of these Illusione Epernay Le Monde. It's such a huge cigar. I need to relight as it went out at the one inch mark. These completely remind me of Cohiba Presidente in both flavor and size. Sweet cocoa and cream with a touch of coffee. Very, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, upkeep on a small hot tub is brutal especially when used 2-3 times a day. It's harder to keep clean than a larger pool.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


V

do you live in that thing lol


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Just starting up a Hoyo de Monterrey EMS Rothschild Jose Gener.
> 
> Serious white pepper and a touch of coffee with some cedar. I'm sure it will start to change as I can start to small the nutty component and the smoke has a creaminess to it. I like these little Honduran sticks. I need more this size. Having Fuze Iced Tea with the smoke and plenty of that coming from this stick.
> View attachment 54860
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I purchased a box of 50 of those many many moons ago. I think it was a double maduro or sumptin' like that. It was a nice smoke. I wish I could keep a box of everything on hand...


----------



## Panderson85

Liga No.9 robusto for after dinner dessert.


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Dusk is setting in so I decided after a busy day to fire up on of these Illusione Epernay Le Monde. It's such a huge cigar. I need to relight as it went out at the one inch mark. These completely remind me of Cohiba Presidente in both flavor and size. Sweet cocoa and cream with a touch of coffee. Very, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, upkeep on a small hot tub is brutal especially when used 2-3 times a day. It's harder to keep clean than a larger pool.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Yep, a small hot tub is brutal to keep clean. My wife would go out there and " blow bubbles" three or four times a day. I finally would wait for it to rain and would play in the puddle in the street, robusto in hand...


----------



## George007

Puffed a L'Atelier 54. A tasty little treat.. Very box worthy.


----------



## George007

Great Cigar those Liga #9 's.


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007....


----------



## hawk45

Post St.Louis rib dinner with a good cup of coffee on a beautiful cool night. First one.. more in the future for sure. Creamy chocolaty goodness.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I use it to combat chronic headache and a neuromuscular disorder that were the after effects, that came after getting mosquito-borne encephalitis, when I was deployed back in 1993. I was medically retired in 2003 after fighting the neuro problems and headaches for 10 years. The other pharmaceutical options almost ruined my kidneys, so I manage on a tight pharmaceutical regimens but hot water and ice, help avoid the complications that the meds have when used more frequently. I also have a TENS unit to shock the living crap out of me, which is much like fighting fire with fire. The hot tub does a number on your skin, especially sitting for 4+ hours in the water, especially in Winter's sub freezing temperatures. I takes a lot of maintenance with filters, chemicals and draining the water every other month (big problem in Winter,) but I can get at least half the water out with submersible pump and refill using the houses hot water heater. It does help a lot and it gives me a chance to keep connected with the help of an iPad or iPhone, depending on what is charged. I do feel like I should be in an aquarium sometimes, but the hot water draws the majority of the pounding blood into the body and in Winter, having my head out is like having my very own ice wrap around the entire head. In deep Winter my hair gets frozen.

After more than 20 years dealing with the aftermath, it's my best option. I do get to try Botox injection later this year into the small muscles of the face and jaw. Hopefully that will add a new element to treatment protocols.

I guess there could be worse options. I'm not paralyzed or without one of the bodies senses. 60-80% of people contracting the specific viral encephalitis die within the first week as there is no treatment other than a cooling blanket and IV fluids with IV nutrition while the body's immune system rages fighting off the virus. With all that my body baked at 104.5F for almost a week before the fever broke. Don't worry as they load you with IV painkillers, but I lost much of my memory, which I was able to get most back within the first few months after being discharged from the hospital.

I have a friend that contracted a similar encephalitis and was the on,y one of twenty that survived. Wicked stuff and I totally hate mosquitoes, but especially tiger mosquitoes. Terrible plague carriers when the conditions are just right.

Okay probably TMI, but it gives you a healthy respect for life after the pissed off stage ends. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I use it to combat chronic headache and a neuromuscular disorder that were the after effects, that came after getting mosquito-borne encephalitis, when I was deployed back in 1993. I was medically retired in 2003 after fighting the neuro problems and headaches for 10 years. The other pharmaceutical options almost ruined my kidneys, so I manage on a tight pharmaceutical regimens but hot water and ice, help avoid the complications that the meds have when used more frequently. I also have a TENS unit to shock the living crap out of me, which is much like fighting fire with fire. The hot tub does a number on your skin, especially sitting for 4+ hours in the water, especially in Winter's sub freezing temperatures. I takes a lot of maintenance with filters, chemicals and draining the water every other month (big problem in Winter,) but I can get at least half the water out with submersible pump and refill using the houses hot water heater. It does help a lot and it gives me a chance to keep connected with the help of an iPad or iPhone, depending on what is charged. I do feel like I should be in an aquarium sometimes, but the hot water draws the majority of the pounding blood into the body and in Winter, having my head out is like having my very own ice wrap around the entire head. In deep Winter my hair gets frozen.
> 
> After more than 20 years dealing with the aftermath, it's my best option. I do get to try Botox injection later this year into the small muscles of the face and jaw. Hopefully that will add a new element to treatment protocols.
> 
> I guess there could be worse options. I'm not paralyzed or without one of the bodies senses. 60-80% of people contracting the specific viral encephalitis die within the first week as there is no treatment other than a cooling blanket and IV fluids with IV nutrition while the body's immune system rages fighting off the virus. With all that my body baked at 104.5F for almost a week before the fever broke. Don't worry as they load you with IV painkillers, but I lost much of my memory, which I was able to get most back within the first few months after being discharged from the hospital.
> 
> I have a friend that contracted a similar encephalitis and was the on,y one of twenty that survived. Wicked stuff and I totally hate mosquitoes, but especially tiger mosquitoes. Terrible plague carriers when the conditions are just right.
> 
> Okay probably TMI, but it gives you a healthy respect for life after the pissed off stage ends.
> 
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Wow man glad you're alright. Glad the hot tub is there to ease some of that pain.

Hang on, I just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> I use it to combat chronic headache and a neuromuscular disorder that were the after effects, that came after getting mosquito-borne encephalitis, when I was deployed back in 1993. I was medically retired in 2003 after fighting the neuro problems and headaches for 10 years. The other pharmaceutical options almost ruined my kidneys, so I manage on a tight pharmaceutical regimens but hot water and ice, help avoid the complications that the meds have when used more frequently. I also have a TENS unit to shock the living crap out of me, which is much like fighting fire with fire. The hot tub does a number on your skin, especially sitting for 4+ hours in the water, especially in Winter's sub freezing temperatures. I takes a lot of maintenance with filters, chemicals and draining the water every other month (big problem in Winter,) but I can get at least half the water out with submersible pump and refill using the houses hot water heater. It does help a lot and it gives me a chance to keep connected with the help of an iPad or iPhone, depending on what is charged. I do feel like I should be in an aquarium sometimes, but the hot water draws the majority of the pounding blood into the body and in Winter, having my head out is like having my very own ice wrap around the entire head. In deep Winter my hair gets frozen.
> 
> After more than 20 years dealing with the aftermath, it's my best option. I do get to try Botox injection later this year into the small muscles of the face and jaw. Hopefully that will add a new element to treatment protocols.
> 
> I guess there could be worse options. I'm not paralyzed or without one of the bodies senses. 60-80% of people contracting the specific viral encephalitis die within the first week as there is no treatment other than a cooling blanket and IV fluids with IV nutrition while the body's immune system rages fighting off the virus. With all that my body baked at 104.5F for almost a week before the fever broke. Don't worry as they load you with IV painkillers, but I lost much of my memory, which I was able to get most back within the first few months after being discharged from the hospital.
> 
> I have a friend that contracted a similar encephalitis and was the on,y one of twenty that survived. Wicked stuff and I totally hate mosquitoes, but especially tiger mosquitoes. Terrible plague carriers when the conditions are just right.
> 
> Okay probably TMI, but it gives you a healthy respect for life after the pissed off stage ends.
> 
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Sorry to hear about that, but glad you've found some help.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## BEEEZZE

Don't know what it is..but it's banging!!!








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Room 101 Master Collection One in Sucio. Cocoa and baking spice from beginning to end! Twilight golf, almost finished the round but it got too dark.


----------



## lukesparksoff

This is a good start









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Room 101 Master Collection One in Sucio. Cocoa and baking spice from beginning to end! Twilight golf, almost finished the round but it got too dark.
> View attachment 54869
> View attachment 54870
> 
> 
> View attachment 54871


what your saying Mr. gadget doesnt have the light up golf balls?


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> what your saying Mr. gadget doesnt have the light up golf balls?


Actually I have a glow in the dark golf ball and flashing LED golf ball, but if you can't see the course or where you are going no point. " Hey I see my ball, its flashing over there" bam! drive into a fairway bunker:vs_laugh:


----------



## JGIORD

Champagne InHand said:


> I use it to combat chronic headache and a neuromuscular disorder that were the after effects, that came after getting mosquito-borne encephalitis, when I was deployed back in 1993. I was medically retired in 2003 after fighting the neuro problems and headaches for 10 years. The other pharmaceutical options almost ruined my kidneys, so I manage on a tight pharmaceutical regimens but hot water and ice, help avoid the complications that the meds have when used more frequently. I also have a TENS unit to shock the living crap out of me, which is much like fighting fire with fire. The hot tub does a number on your skin, especially sitting for 4+ hours in the water, especially in Winter's sub freezing temperatures. I takes a lot of maintenance with filters, chemicals and draining the water every other month (big problem in Winter,) but I can get at least half the water out with submersible pump and refill using the houses hot water heater. It does help a lot and it gives me a chance to keep connected with the help of an iPad or iPhone, depending on what is charged. I do feel like I should be in an aquarium sometimes, but the hot water draws the majority of the pounding blood into the body and in Winter, having my head out is like having my very own ice wrap around the entire head. In deep Winter my hair gets frozen.
> 
> After more than 20 years dealing with the aftermath, it's my best option. I do get to try Botox injection later this year into the small muscles of the face and jaw. Hopefully that will add a new element to treatment protocols.
> 
> I guess there could be worse options. I'm not paralyzed or without one of the bodies senses. 60-80% of people contracting the specific viral encephalitis die within the first week as there is no treatment other than a cooling blanket and IV fluids with IV nutrition while the body's immune system rages fighting off the virus. With all that my body baked at 104.5F for almost a week before the fever broke. Don't worry as they load you with IV painkillers, but I lost much of my memory, which I was able to get most back within the first few months after being discharged from the hospital.
> 
> I have a friend that contracted a similar encephalitis and was the on,y one of twenty that survived. Wicked stuff and I totally hate mosquitoes, but especially tiger mosquitoes. Terrible plague carriers when the conditions are just right.
> 
> Okay probably TMI, but it gives you a healthy respect for life after the pissed off stage ends.
> 
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Wow, so sorry to hear that. I'm glad you can find some relief in the tub.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Kicking off the "stink fest" this morning (my wife's words, not mine) with something simple... la Perla Habana. Not sure if I had these, I have a box of the maduros and really like them for a sub-$2 stick. 
Had a big thunderstorm and some rain finally last night, the sky is clear and beautiful now but it's gotta be coming up to the 80's already and it's only 11:00! I hate this God forsaken place!


----------



## JDom58

Aquaelvis said:


> Kicking off the "stink fest" this morning (my wife's words, not mine) with something simple... la Perla Habana. Not sure if I had these, I have a box of the maduros and really like them for a sub-$2 stick.
> Had a big thunderstorm and some rain finally last night, the sky is clear and beautiful now but it's gotta be coming up to the 80's already and it's only 11:00! I hate this God forsaken place!


Hey Jefe come on down to Miami, 85 degrees this morning and 65% humidty at 11am LOL


----------



## RayTango84

The Gurkha from my sampler. It started out great, even better with my coffee. About halfway through it completely fell apart. Real squishy and the wrapper just completely deteriorated. Kinda disappointed. O well it happens. I have one cigar left from my sampler and I hope that one goes better








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

A Gurkha Vintage Shaggy and a Leinenkugel's Pumpkin Patch Shandy. The smoke is tasty, the beer is tasty, and they make a great pair as it turns out. The weather is gray and it's really windy, but not terribly cold.

Temporarily kicked myself out of ketosis to enjoy some pizza (something that I require from time to time), figured I'd knock out one of these beers that have been taunting me from the refrigerator since last time we took a small break.


----------



## elco69

Nat Sherman Timeless Hermoso


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Dos Campeones Coraje...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late start to the day. Giving a try to an Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro with a pint of Murphy's Irish Stout.

So far very nice.







Some smoke I was letting go of clouding up the left side of picture.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Luis Martinez silver selection robusto. Great every day cigar. . Here in Canada they're about 9 bucks. . Online in the US about 1.50 a piece bought by the box.








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Padron 6000 Maduro with a captain and ginger ale. The draw started off perfect with one cut. Got maybe 6-7 puffs in then it got real tight. Made another cut. Now she's purrdy.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Padron 6000 Maduro with a captain and ginger ale. The draw started off perfect with one cut. Got maybe 6-7 puffs in then it got real tight. Made another cut. Now she's purrdy.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!










I like the tooth on the wrapper. In the final third, the finish reminds me of the Italian cookies from the bakeries back in Brooklyn. Definitely will be adding more of these to my humi.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

No decide to go afte a La Aroma de Cuba, Mi Amor Belicoso after Chris's comments the other night. I was thinking my unwrapped small humidor may have been too high in humidity as my Illusione Le Monde, needed constant relighting. It turns out, as I suggested that it's all about where to cut a tapered stick.

This Mi Amor is kick in' Ass. Gots say how bummed I am at missing the local B&M's Drew Estate event. It was s very bad day health wise. Still I'm really liking this Belicoso that I purposely cur with a smaller opening.

Going to be a dark picture being as it is 2214hours here. 
'









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## whodeeni

Old DPG Cuban Classic!


----------



## thebayratt

Caldwell Eastern Standard and some Caribu coffee


----------



## Negatron

Illusione rothchildes I've deliberately ignored for about 2 or 3 months. I decided to spark her up for the hour and a half round-trip highway adventure for more illusione rothchildes!

Pros: being the first I had with 2 months rest, it burned flawlessly, the ash was so strong that at the 1.5-2 inch mark I stuck it out the window to knock the ash off with an 80mph blast, and it didn't even budge, just stood valiantly at the end of my foot, as if to say "nice try, asshole". This is somehow the first cigar I didn't ever need to touch up. 

Cons: they were sold out of illusione rothchildes. (Fml)


----------



## Negatron

Illusione rothchildes I've deliberately ignored for about 2 or 3 months. I decided to spark her up for the hour and a half round-trip highway adventure for more illusione rothchildes!

Pros: being the first I had with 2 months rest, it burned flawlessly, the ash was so strong that at the 1.5-2 inch mark I stuck it out the window to knock the ash off with an 80mph blast, and it didn't even budge, just stood valiantly at the end of my foot, as if to say "nice try, asshole". This is somehow the first cigar I didn't ever need to touch up.

Cons: they were sold out of illusione rothchildes. (Fml)


----------



## elco69

Padron 4000 Natural, digging through my Whynter to put up stuff in the WTS section and I dropped it on its head, messed up the wrapper a bit, so I said why the hell not, fire it up!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Negatron said:


> Illusione rothchildes I've deliberately ignored for about 2 or 3 months. I decided to spark her up for the hour and a half round-trip highway adventure for more illusione rothchildes!
> 
> Pros: being the first I had with 2 months rest, it burned flawlessly, the ash was so strong that at the 1.5-2 inch mark I stuck it out the window to knock the ash off with an 80mph blast, and it didn't even budge, just stood valiantly at the end of my foot, as if to say "nice try, asshole". This is somehow the first cigar I didn't ever need to touch up.
> 
> Cons: they were sold out of illusione rothchildes. (Fml)


I wish I could smoke mine down to the nub like that. 

I'm going smoking today at a B&M with a cigar lounge. Gonna pick up a couple of sticks while I'm there. But I can't decide if I want to take and smoke an Alec Bradley Connecticut, AF Hemmingway, AF Chateau Sun Grown, a CAO Gold Torpedo, or a Eastern Standard Cream Crush Connecticut.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Jade Falcon said:


> I wish I could smoke mine down to the nub like that.
> 
> I'm going smoking today at a B&M with a cigar lounge. Gonna pick up a couple of sticks while I'm there. But I can't decide if I want to take and smoke an Alec Bradley Connecticut, AF Hemmingway, AF Chateau Sun Grown, a CAO Gold Torpedo, or a Eastern Standard Cream Crush Connecticut.


Smoke one of each!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Smoke one of each!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


LMAO, in one go? Oh no, lol! My body isn't strong enough for that!


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Spanish Lonsdale...


----------



## Cibao Valley

Stopped by the B&M for an after work smoke and let they guy talk me into trying one of these.
I was skeptical at first but then pleasantly surprised.
Tons of smoke, excellent draw, good construction and well balanced.
Paired it with some Grand Marnier.
Leaf by Oscar Corojo:


----------



## Negatron

Jade Falcon said:


> I wish I could smoke mine down to the nub like that.
> 
> I'm going smoking today at a B&M with a cigar lounge. Gonna pick up a couple of sticks while I'm there. But I can't decide if I want to take and smoke an Alec Bradley Connecticut, AF Hemmingway, AF Chateau Sun Grown, a CAO Gold Torpedo, or a Eastern Standard Cream Crush Connecticut.


It's the shortest I've ever gotten a cigar down to. I normally can never get them much into their final third before I'm riddled with burn issues and having it go out constantly. I normally smoke ROTT, and I have nothing but issues. This is one of the first I've smoked that I allowed to spend 2+ months in my 65% before I touched it. I'm assuming having it properly acclimate along with the winter coming and there being low humidity outside helped me in this department tremendously.


----------



## ForceofWill

Had a Davidoff millennium and now a tatuaje pudgy monster


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> Padron 4000 Natural, digging through my Whynter to put up stuff in the WTS section and I dropped it on its head, messed up the wrapper a bit, so I said why the hell not, fire it up!
> View attachment 54892


I've dropped two cigars now but got lucky there was no issue. One of the girls at my main b&m, (I don't know her that well) sneezed, coughed and sniffled one of my cigars while ringing them up. She didn't say a word. Picked it up and fumbled it again. Then tried to put it in my bag with my others. I was like oh no I don't think so. I'll go get another. She got an attitude. But hey, I'm not paying for your butter fingers.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Project...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to try one of the Buena Vista edicion limitada 2008. Super tight draw. I powered through it and it was a nice sweet cocoa from the wrapper and serious black and red pepper that stays for quite awhile. The stick burnt evenly. The draw was similar to a Padron 1926, I had. I was very oissed off that the Padron stick cost $24 and this was $1.50 for the stick. The Padron had more flavors but crumbled at the end when it tried biting it General Patton style. Anyhow here is a shot with a Jameson's and ginger beer on ice. 









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

After the day/week/month/year I've had up til this point, I'm having an "ol faithful". Flor de Oliva. I absolutely adore these cigars. 


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been struggling with an Alec Brasley Presando. It keeps going out. Really a bit disappointing. I'm down to the last few inches. Will not repurchase.









Totally dark out now. The cold months have started.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## tonyzoc

My first CAO Steel Horse


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Been struggling with an Alec Brasley Presando. It keeps going out. Really a bit disappointing. I'm down to the last few inches. Will not repurchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally dark out now. The cold months have started.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Is the taste bad or is it that it just keeps going out? I had a brick house Maduro which people on here rave about. I thought it was terrible. No flavor, terrible burn.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Both. Taste finally got going in the last two inches. It's finally staying lit. I have 4 more to see how they do. It burned very unevenly too. The flavors are nothing special but it doesn't suck either. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Jade Falcon

Negatron said:


> It's the shortest I've ever gotten a cigar down to. I normally can never get them much into their final third before I'm riddled with burn issues and having it go out constantly. I normally smoke ROTT, and I have nothing but issues. This is one of the first I've smoked that I allowed to spend 2+ months in my 65% before I touched it. I'm assuming having it properly acclimate along with the winter coming and there being low humidity outside helped me in this department tremendously.


Yeah, burn issues will definitely happen in most cases ROTT. Best to let them rest for a while at 65%.

Just smoked a Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown. Not sure if I like this cigar, and probably won't be buying a sungrown again. Honestly, when I first took it out of the cello, it smelled like ass sweat. Don't ask me how I know what ass sweat smells like, lol. Suffice it to say: after a week of camping, and 5 hour drives home, a person tends to smell pretty ripe. And Lord knows I did my fair share of camping when I was younger.

But yeah, the cigar smelled like sweat.

The flavors were okay though. But nothing great. And I got a bad cut on the cap, where I took off too much of the tobacco with it, so the wrapper unravelled near the cap, as well as a small portion of the wrapper further down the stick. I also had to relight the thing about 3 times, which wasn't a huge issue, but still annoying.

I did smoke it down to the nub though, which was satisfying. And, once I got a decent rhythm of puffing going, the burn evened out and it stayed lit. So there ya go.

The overall experience though was awesome. I joined numerous other guys; two of which I met last time I was there. We all talked sports and watched day-time comedy on TruTV before switching over to the KC/Tor Game. So overall, a very good experience. Not to mention what I bought and the customer service of the B&M, which I'll write about in the "Purchase" thread that we have up.


----------



## JDom58

Really enjoying a Leccia Luchador from a @Rock31 sampler I received a short time ago. It's mild to medium, great burn and lots of smoke, goes great after a hearty Churrasco dinner and Cuban coffee.


----------



## gtechva

letting another work week go bye


----------



## lostmedic

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Didn't get to finish this lancero due to a buddie smoking his first buck here in Iowa. Worthy cause


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54910
> 
> 
> Didn't get to finish this lancero due to a buddie smoking his first buck here in Iowa. Worthy cause


Do you smoke while you hunt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

Last few nights I didn't post. The Ezera Zion was excellent.


----------



## BMWBen

Another night spent at the local B&M in the now cold northeast


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Regius Orchant Seleccion pyramide


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought I would burn another Buena Vista 2008, all in the name of science. A bit better draw but still tight. Even burn decent flavor. 









I will let the remainder rest. I will put them back in their boxes and place the back in the boxes tupperdor.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## lostmedic

quazy50 said:


> Do you smoke while you hunt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deer no waterfowl yes


----------



## thebayratt

Ventura Project 805 Andullo Churchill. I don't smoke too many Churchill cigars, but this one was a gift as the gifter knew I liked the Andullo tobacco.


----------



## Panderson85

Casa Cuba.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoking a celebratory 1926!


----------



## scottdill

Picked this My Father up in Hershey,PA lat weekend. Very nice smoke. Well constructed and creamy. But....Damn, what a ridiculous band....There was another on the foot as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Once again, I'm back to the La Aroma de Cuba, Mi Amor Belicosoo. Great smoke. Was watching Michigan play State. First time ever that I'm pulling for the Wolverines.

I really like My Father sticks but the band is as ridiculous as many of the other brands. Illusione manages to be subtle like Montecristo. Enjoying a stick with run and Pepsi. I threw a chunk of crystallized ginger in there as I had no spiced rum and out of Ginger beer. It's not really helping perhaps even distracting from the drink.










"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Doc Rock

Nothing today - too chilly and windy!:vs_no_no_no: What to do? Bought a few different Opus Xs (Super Belicoso - $ 13, Perfeccion #4 - $9.75, and, the whopper, Double Corona - $16) and a fiver of the Anejo No. 48 ($10 each).


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva V Melanio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

La Historia, damn good! Going in my top 10 for NC's


----------



## quazy50

TAA 2015. Holy smokes it was fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> La Historia, damn good! Going in my top 10 for NC's
> View attachment 54921


That's one of the cigars I was looking for when I was out today along with a Padron 64 and an Oliva V Melanio Maddy. I didn't see a single EPC or Padron for that matter at the two B&M's I went to. I was surprised not to find them...


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> That's one of the cigars I was looking for when I was out today along with a Padron 64 and an Oliva V Melanio Maddy. I didn't see a single EPC or Padron for that matter at the two B&M's I went to. I was surprised not to find them...


last couple times I have gone to the B&M they were sold out at both locations that i go to. One shop said they sold out 4 boxes in one day, good price for a very good stick. I only have a few left from 5 months ago, gonna savor those...lol


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> last couple times I have gone to the B&M they were sold out at both locations that i go to. One shop said they sold out 4 boxes in one day, good price for a very good stick. I only have a few left from 5 months ago, gonna savor those...lol


I don't blame you. I was after a few singles that I've been wanting to try. I did get the Oliva Melanio and La Gloria Series R Maddy, but settled for a Fuente Sungrown 858 and Anejo...


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> I don't blame you. I was after a few singles that I've been wanting to try. I did get the Oliva Melanio and La Gloria Series R Maddy, but settled for a Fuente Sungrown 858 and Anejo...


Definitely not a bad settle


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Definitely not a bad settle


I wasn't crying about it. Finishing up the evening with (another) Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 while I'm grilling. Nice shorter smoke at 4 X 56...


----------



## tonyzoc

It's a Dark Knight...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

windy and chilly tonight. Had to go to a wake tonight and funeral tomorrow. Been a long day. Need to hit the unwind button.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Pudgy Monster Wolf


----------



## Aquaelvis

Smoking an Anejo 60 right now, first one and I have to say, it doesn't hold a candle to the Shark.


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Smoking an Anejo 60 right now, first one and I have to say, it doesn't hold a candle to the Shark.


I've only had the 46, but I'm not sure I want to smoke the shark. My head may explode, but I may try them...


----------



## tonyzoc

I got a bundle of these yesterday. If I was smart I'd give then 6-8 months in the humidor. This one had a crack so I had to smoke it.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva V Maduro from 2013. Love the toro size. I haven't had the new 6x60 V Maduros as I don't care for the size in general. Looking for the elusive V Maduro No4. If anyone has one or a few they want to get rid of hit me up!


----------



## tonyzoc

I dropped this and cracked the foot, so I figured it's time to smoke it. It's been sitting in the humidor for close to two years...



Not bad...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

I just smoked a JR Alternative Lonsdale that's been in the humi for about 3 months. Absolutely delicious mild flavor for the first 2/3, got a bit hot and harsher at the final third. Don't know if it was the H. Upmann or the Macanudo fake, because I have both, and they are identical in appearance including the band.


----------



## JDom58

Taking a pleasant afternoon ride with a.......


----------



## Champagne InHand

So trying out a RyJ 1875. It hasn't rested long and tasted like crap through the first half. I almost chucked it but then some sweet molasses notes came through followed by red pepper. To soon to judge these. 






,

Now I think there's hope. I was smoking while walking the dog during the seasons first snow. The drink companion was hot Irish breakfast tea, sans Jameson. Maybe I will pick up some cigarillos as I was miserable. It made the cigar experience bad. Now back in the tub I have a Murphy's Irish Stout to keep it company.

Doing much better. Still better to let these sleep at least 6 more months. I had pulled an Illusiione Le Monde to have but this has improved so much now I don't know if it will be necessary.

It's getting small now. Good draw and even burn. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> I just smoked a JR Alternative Lonsdale that's been in the humi for about 3 months. Absolutely delicious mild flavor for the first 2/3, got a bit hot and harsher at the final third. Don't know if it was the H. Upmann or the Macanudo fake, because I have both, and they are identical in appearance including the band.


I've been wondering about those JR Alternatives. I want to try them.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I've been wondering about those JR Alternatives. I want to try them.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


+1. Always have been curious if the JR and Thompson stick were okay or complete dog poop. They seem to limp them in samplers with some decent sticks for very low prices.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

first time for this one.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> +1. Always have been curious if the JR and Thompson stick were okay or complete dog poop. They seem to limp them in samplers with some decent sticks for very low prices.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


There's a few YouTube videos on them and people seem to like them.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I did light up this Illusiione. I can't get it to burn right. I've touched up about 5x. With matches. The day I didn't bring the torch outside. Still a very tasty stick.






,








Can't even blame the wind or snow as both had died down before lighting up. Maybe just an off stick.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> +1. Always have been curious if the JR and Thompson stick were okay or complete dog poop. They seem to limp them in samplers with some decent sticks for very low prices.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


They weren't nearly this good ROTT. Were kinda bitter and didn't burn well, with several re-lights. The rest made all the difference. Yes, they are cheapies, and unless they are on a particular sale they aren't a lot cheaper than some on-sale name brands. I'm biased toward a naturally sweet cigar (not infused), and the rested one had a nice lingering sweet aftertaste.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> They weren't nearly this good ROTT. Were kinda bitter and didn't burn well, with several re-lights. The rest made all the difference. Yes, they are cheapies, and unless they are on a particular sale they aren't a lot cheaper than some on-sale name brands. I'm biased toward a naturally sweet cigar (not infused), and the rested one had a nice lingering sweet aftertaste.


Want to try the JR Alternative Bolivar Belicoso and the Cohiba alternatives

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> Want to try the JR Alternative Bolivar Belicoso and the Cohiba alternatives
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


I've read a lot of the reviews on JR, and the opinions are (as usual) all over the map. One reviewer stated that the cigars were ok, but tasted nothing like the real thing. I wouldn't know, since I've never had the authentic ones to compare. The draw was very tight on the ROTT one, and was still a bit tight ( but manageable) on the rested one. Without digging out the file, I can't remember what I paid for the JRA's


----------



## Van_Wilderness

The Lost City looking for an equalizer in the NLCS... and just a nice way to end a quiet weekend.


----------



## C.Rock

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story watching the sunset with my wife. Wish I could send a pic...


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> first time for this one.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


This stick has turned out great. It's a little cold out but I can still pick up a lot of flavors. Very consistent after the first third. To me, first third was all grass and slight leather. Through the second third it's been leather, red pepper and nuts every draw. Very smooth non bitter not harsh thick smoke. I think these will be better suited as an after dinner spring time smoke with a cup of coffee. I will pick up some more this week and age them through the winter.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo Fuente Anejo shark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

lukesparksoff said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gittin me some of these in a day or two from Aqua man. Don't know how long I can hold off trying one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> I've read a lot of the reviews on JR, and the opinions are (as usual) all over the map. One reviewer stated that the cigars were ok, but tasted nothing like the real thing. I wouldn't know, since I've never had the authentic ones to compare. The draw was very tight on the ROTT one, and was still a bit tight ( but manageable) on the rested one. Without digging out the file, I can't remember what I paid for the JRA's


I've had a few Cubans out of country. It's pretty common for them to be rolled tight and have a firm draw. If this was the issue I would say it was true to character.

The Cuban rolled Buena Vista are tightly packed which again is true to form.

I think the deal with tightly rolled cigars is rest and making sure the rH is down near 63-65%.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I've had a few Cubans out of country. It's pretty common for them to be rolled tight and have a firm draw. If this was the issue I would say it was true to character.
> 
> The Cuban rolled Buena Vista are tightly packed which again is true to form.
> 
> I think the deal with tightly rolled cigars is rest and making sure the rH is down near 63-65%.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


How long would you let one rest? Weeks months or years? I dunno if I could wait that long.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

Serie V, double robusto. Waiting for the storm to roll in, in SoCal.

Anyone play Cribbage Premium on iOS?


----------



## WABOOM

I had a Perdomo2 2008 Limited Edition. I really love those.


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had a RyJ Cigarillo from the Red Tin today. I believe it's a Mild/Medium blend. The smell was absolutely AMAZING! Very sweet aroma. The flavors I didn't really pay attention to because, not only did I buy these as a casual smoke, I also didn't buy them for the flavors. But they made a nice conversation starter!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> How long would you let one rest? Weeks months or years? I dunno if I could wait that long.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


I'm going to let them sit for 6 months in their boxes. Minus the first box. They are sitting in the humidor with the no cello cigars.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Toy4Rick

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Curly Head, as a new BOTL, it was a great smoke


----------



## Aquaelvis

Relaxing on the patio. Wife and kids are out of town.  
Have my first J Hill with some spiced rum and diet coke... Damn I wish I was drinking some stout but I'm trying to watch my weight, all this post-surgery sitting on my ass is catching up!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquaelvis said:


> Relaxing on the patio. Wife and kids are out of town.
> Have my first J Hill with some spiced rum and diet coke... Damn I wish I was drinking some stout but I'm trying to watch my weight, all this post-surgery sitting on my ass is catching up!


Which Jericho Hill was it?

I want to try the 12 honest men.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> Which Jericho Hill was it?
> 
> I want to try the 12 honest men.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


That looks like the LBV or Willy Lee. The lance isn't box press.


----------



## Busco

AJ Fernandez Enclave.


----------



## Steve C.

Just burned a Rosalones JDN Original, robusto. 3 mo. in the humi. Consistent burn and decent ash, but lacking much complexity, other than a subtle sweetness. Found a five pack buried deep, hope I don't have any more than that. OK, but nothing I would seek out any time soon.


----------



## NJAYSR

PDR BLUE LABEL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking AF Double Chateau Maduro with a stout ale. Good molasses type sweetness and marzipan. White ash and plenty of smoke. Still these need a month or three to get into their groove. Not bad for a Monday at lunch time. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Aquaelvis

Trying another first... surrogates animal cracker

***update***
Well this didn't turn out that well. Split started right away and just got worse. About halfway it was a mess and I pitched it. It came from small batch, the others from the same order smoked fine. (Different surrogates) it had about 3 weeks rest at 65% so not sure it was a storage issue. It blew up and split the wrapper seams, there was a weird void, like a canyon in the ash starting under the split and got worse. It smoked fine until it hit the split. Didn't taste wet, draw was good, etc. 
Oh well....


----------



## elco69

No pic, Caldwell Cream Crush, I have only had a few of their sticks and been very satisfied with them. Thanks @StogieNinja for turning me on to them


----------



## Champagne InHand

Afternoon sun gave me a headache. I hate the low Winter Sun. It does all sorts of stuff to my head as does old big tube fluorescent bulbs. The noisy ones anyway.

I spent some time napping. Now in the tub trying to mend post meds with an Oliva Serie V torpedo and some Pepsi on ice.... No rum though

Almost forgot the picture. Dark here. 







What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I smoked a Camacho Connecticut. It was not good. I tossed it after the first third. Sorry Jeff, I'm not sure if I will be able to bring myself to smoke a gordo of this. lol


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> I got a bundle of these yesterday. If I was smart I'd give then 6-8 months in the humidor. This one had a crack so I had to smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Those were pretty good with a month @ 65rh. I have a few left from my bundle that I'll let sit a bit...


----------



## tonyzoc

droy1958 said:


> Those were pretty good with a month @ 65rh. I have a few left from my bundle that I'll let sit a bit...


Yeah, they're one of the better bundle cigars. I'm going to try to sit on the rest for a few months.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This is developing nicely

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> This is developing nicely
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Next time cut the tip a bit farther back and see if you can notice the difference. More wrapper to pull the sweetness with. I like the spicy aspect that builds in the last half. I originally purchased a 5er for $18. Later I went back for a 10er.

Like the Oliva V I'm getting to the end of, I could smoke these every day. 








That nub is the best part. I've burn my fingers with some nubs. Today I had to just play hot potato with the nub of the AF Double Chateau and chuck it out of the tub. Too hot to look for the ash tray. I just tossed it in that general direction and missed. The stinky cigars ash tray is a pretty big bowl, but missed anyway. It sits on the top step of the tub. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Next time cut the tip a bit farther back and see if you can notice the difference. More wrapper to pull the sweetness with. I like the spicy aspect that builds in the last half. I originally purchased a 5er for $18. Later I went back for a 10er.
> 
> Like the Oliva V I'm getting to the end of, I could smoke these every day.
> View attachment 54959
> 
> 
> That nub is the best part. I've burn my fingers with some nubs. Today I had to just play hot potato with the nub of the AF Double Chateau and chuck it out of the tub. Too hot to look for the ash tray. I just tossed it in that general direction and missed. The stinky cigars ash tray is a pretty big bowl, but missed anyway. It sits on the top step of the tub.
> View attachment 54960
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Right off the bat it was heavy spice up front which I do not care for at all. I prefer spice on the back end. However, into the second third it mellowed drastically and became lightly citrus which was refreshing. The final third to the nub offered back end spice and tree nuts very almondy. I think I still prefer a la amor monarch as its more deep and complex. But this is excellent. Will definitely get belicoso next time.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Graycliff double espresso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Alec Bradley coyal robusto with some Koval bourbon

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked a Camacho Connecticut. It was not good. I tossed it after the first third. Sorry Jeff, I'm not sure if I will be able to bring myself to smoke a gordo of this. lol


I tried a 6x60 a couple weeks ago, and it was awful. I had constant burn issues. Very disappointing, considering how handsome it was and how much I had heard about it. I had an option of buying a smaller one tonight at my B&M, but I passed.

Just smoked a massive Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur (Emperor size?). It was an awesome cigar, and I'll definitely be buying another one sometime down the road. Had to relight it a couple of times, but it burned very well with a consistent puff. Only had to touch up the wrapper a few times to keep the burn even; otherwise it tried to canoe on me.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## NJAYSR

Late night stick. Long live the king.


----------



## mikebot

Busco said:


> AJ Fernandez Enclave.


How was it?


----------



## Busco

mikebot said:


> How was it?


Better than I expected. You should try one. 1st third was underwhelming but it gained steam steadily. I have a thing for figurados but I would try the toro. Solid.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked a Camacho Connecticut. It was not good. I tossed it after the first third. Sorry Jeff, I'm not sure if I will be able to bring myself to smoke a gordo of this. lol


I think the gordos are the best ones. I've had smaller but they are not as good. Now I only get the 6x60
It's like I've always heard, size does matter :vs_blush:


----------



## mikebot

Busco said:


> Better than I expected. You should try one. 1st third was underwhelming but it gained steam steadily. I have a thing for figurados but I would try the toro. Solid.


The art on the band blows my mind. I will pick some up for the sake of such beautiful art at least!


----------



## Busco

mikebot said:


> The art on the band blows my mind. I will pick some up for the sake of such beautiful art at least!


Ha! Pick up a La Antiguidad as well. Very similar HUGE band.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> I think the gordos are the best ones. I've had smaller but they are not as good. Now I only get the 6x60
> It's like I've always heard, size does matter :vs_blush:


Mmmhmm, it's the ring gauge that matters.


----------



## Busco

Oh shit here we go... Girth VS length...


----------



## Doc Rock

Busco said:


> Oh shit here we go... Girth VS length...


As so eloquently stated by the bowling alley drunk in _Groundhog Day_: "I think both!"


----------



## Aquaelvis

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Mmmhmm, it's the ring gauge that matters.


Little known trivia... La aroma de Cuba named their largest cigar after me. Coincidence? I think not... They heard the rumors


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> Little known trivia... La aroma de Cuba named their largest cigar after me. Coincidence? I think not... They heard the rumors


What that your ONLY 7 inches haha :vs_blush:


----------



## elco69

Setting up my bike trainer and decided to enjoy a nice little robusto Villager La Libertad courtesy of @NormH3


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> What that your ONLY 7 inches haha :vs_blush:


They had to scale it down by 50%, something about not being able to use banana leaves for the wrapper?


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

elco69 said:


> Setting up my bike trainer and decided to enjoy a nice little robusto Villager La Libertad courtesy of @NormH3
> View attachment 54976


You a cyclist too?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Cdncubanlvr said:


> You a cyclist too?


Used to be, got out of it about 8 years ago when I rolled my ankle, pretty bad, playing basketball. I just never got back into it. So I am going to use the trainer to ease my way back in. I want to get back to where I was before, I used to do weekend century rides, although not very impressive, but pretty respectable.


----------



## Panderson85

Have to make it bearable somehow...


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

elco69 said:


> Used to be, got out of it about 8 years ago when I rolled my ankle, pretty bad, playing basketball. I just never got back into it. So I am going to use the trainer to ease my way back in. I want to get back to where I was before, I used to do weekend century rides, although not very impressive, but pretty respectable.


It's a good life! Trainer road is an excellent tool for training. . Used it last year and raced a cat. 1/2 race in April with 3 outdoor rides .. although i still haven't found out how to combine cycling and cigars

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> Setting up my bike trainer and decided to enjoy a nice little robusto Villager La Libertad courtesy of @NormH3
> View attachment 54976


 @elco69 you'll have to give me your opinion. Good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## elco69

Cdncubanlvr said:


> It's a good life! Trainer road is an excellent tool for training. . Used it last year and raced a cat. 1/2 race in April with 3 outdoor rides .. although i still haven't found out how to combine cycling and cigars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thought about it, get a small camera mount for your bar then get the golf cart cigar clip and drill hole in the bottom part of clip and bolt it to the camera mount...DONE!


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> @elco69 you'll have to give me your opinion. Good, bad or indifferent.


Very consistent and would make great everyday stick, about the same as the one that I had about a month or so ago. medium bodied, slight black pepper on the middle of my tongue, but it quickly goes away. tastes like a slight metallic taste, not strong or bothersome actually kind of enjoyable, which I typically don't like. The aroma is strange, but good. For some reason it reminds of being near a swimming pool, which is the weirdest thing, but I like it. Baking spice on the retro hale. Dare I say it has a bit of a cubanesque twang to it. the only knock that I have for it, is that it doesn't want to stay lit, I am about half way through and relit it about 4 times already. it has been chilling at 65% since you sent them to me back in July. I would definitely consider grabbing another fiver or 2, but I am trying to get my NC stash down to make room for CC's.


----------



## p2min01

Rooke said:


> 5Vegas A Architect. Really good smoke for the price.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


I like this one too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke

I've got a few more in the humidor but I can only hope they'll get even better with age. 

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

RyJ Reserva Real torpedo. I'm not very happy with the draw on this one so far, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54978
> 
> 
> RyJ Reserva Real torpedo. I'm not very happy with the draw on this one so far, but we'll see how it goes.


Just tossing this out there, have you tried CC's yet? Based on your likes and posts, I think CC's, with age, might be up your alley.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> Just tossing this out there, have you tried CC's yet? Based on your likes and posts, I think CC's, with age, might be up your alley.


No, I haven't smoked any RASS.... er, CCs yet, but it's on my to do list. 

Probably will start loving+hoarding CCs at some point, just haven't stuck my foot in the water yet. If they are anything like the few habano-wrappered NC cigars I've had yet, I suspect that I will get hooked.

I just tossed the RyJ. I will not buy any sticks from that particular location again, second stick I have had from there that tasted awful and had a messed up burn. They must be doing something terribly wrong. I just lit up my third ever Gurkha, a Centurian. Seems like a mediocre cigar, maybe I won't have to toss this one. *crosses fingers*


----------



## StogieNinja

Amelia Isabelle said:


> If they are anything like the few habano-wrappered NC cigars I've had yet, I suspect that I will get hooked.


Habano wrappers for NCs tend to be much more peppery and spicy than those from the island. If you do go down the CC path, check out Bolivar and Partagas first, as they will be more full-bodied. Also check out the H Upmann marca. While it lacks the pepper and spice of an nc habano wrapper, it does have a nice rich core of wood and leather and some spices.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

StogieNinja said:


> Habano wrappers for NCs tend to be much more peppery and spicy than those from the island. If you do go down the CC path, check out Bolivar and Partagas first, as they will be more full-bodied. Also check out the H Upmann marca. While it lacks the pepper and spice of an nc habano wrapper, it does have a nice rich core of wood and leather and some spices.


Thanks. Honestly, peppery and spicy are far and away my least favorite flavors in any cigar. The less the better.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> No, I haven't smoked any RASS.... er, CCs yet, but it's on my to do list.
> 
> Probably will start loving+hoarding CCs at some point, just haven't stuck my foot in the water yet. If they are anything like the few habano-wrappered NC cigars I've had yet, I suspect that I will get hooked.
> 
> I just tossed the RyJ. I will not buy any sticks from that particular location again, second stick I have had from there that tasted awful and had a messed up burn. They must be doing something terribly wrong. I just lit up my third ever Gurkha, a Centurian. Seems like a mediocre cigar, maybe I won't have to toss this one. *crosses fingers*


RASS, pretty specific. video of you chucking the RyJ against the wall?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> RASS, pretty specific. video of you chucking the RyJ against the wall?


Too late, I already launched it. Very abruptly too, I went to take a puff and it was out. *makes a rocket launching sound* PSHYOOOOOOO! We have liftoff.

Ugh, finally I can start the process of hopping on the Gurkha hate bandwagon. This thing is a red pepper rocket, very little of anything else. The only redeeming value whatsoever is that it gives me that creamy feel that I got from the Beauties (but no other cigar to date). This one is going to get launched too. Today is just not a good cigar day. I'm not taking out a third one, I'm calling it. lol


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> RASS, pretty specific. video of you chucking the RyJ against the wall?


I ended up chucking this one too about half way through. Today is just not a good cigar day for me.

Post-smoke analysis is as follows


----------



## Aquaelvis

Ok I'm going to try it... This little goat dick has been in my humie since July. Here goes nothing...

***update*** what a horrid little piece of shit! I got an inch down and said screw it!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I ended up chucking this one too about half way through. Today is just not a good cigar day for me.
> 
> Post-smoke analysis is as follows


NICE! Die Gurkha Cigar, die!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Great... got a BOX of Gurkhas on the way lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> Ok I'm going to try it... This little goat dick. Here goes nothing...


You can't rush cigarfellatio. Make sure you work it nice and slow, otherwise you won't get all that good creamy mouth feel.


----------



## Doc Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You can't rush cigarfellatio. Make sure you work it nice and slow, otherwise you won't get all that good creamy mouth feel.


I logged on to puff.com, but ended up at PornHub.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Doc Rock said:


> I logged on to puff.com, but ended up at PornHub.:vs_OMG:


The amount of people drawing the parallel between cigars and pænus because of their phallic shape on this forum is too damn high!


----------



## ManoloEstate

I started Today with a Monolo Gran Fino Conn it is very smooth cigar has anyone tried it


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting late again. La Aroma de Cuba, Mi Amor Belicoso. Needed to get grounded again. With Guinness.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> NICE! Die Gurkha Cigar, die!


What's wrong with Gurkha? I have never had one but people seem to HATE Gurkha.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Starting late again. La Aroma de Cuba, Mi Amor Belicoso. Needed to get grounded again. With Guinness.
> View attachment 54981
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm looking forward to my next one!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura...


----------



## elco69

Chris80 said:


> What's wrong with Gurkha? I have never had one but people seem to HATE Gurkha.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Let's make the conversation short, let's list what is good about them:
1. the bands look cool
2. great marketing strategy, take that back, great for their pockets not for ours.
3. ?

Well that was a short convo:vs_laugh:

Horribly inconsistent, most of the time bitter and acrid no matter how long you store them at whatever RH. Poor construction.


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> Let's make the conversation short, let's list what is good about them:
> 1. the bands look cool
> 2. great marketing strategy, take that back, great for their pockets not for ours.
> 3. ?
> 
> Well that was a short convo:vs_laugh:
> 
> Horribly inconsistent, most of the time bitter and acrid no matter how long you store them at whatever RH. Poor construction.


Hey brother that's all I need to know 

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Oliva Serie G.. good value cigar.


----------



## hawk45

Cdncubanlvr said:


> View attachment 54965
> 
> Alec Bradley coyal robusto with some Koval bourbon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That Koval is good stuff. Had some up in Chicago where it's made. Tried all 4 varieties they had and all were really good. I'm going to grab a bottle or 4 for the holidays. Can sit next to my Van Winkle Lot B and Sazurc Rye.


----------



## hawk45

NJAYSR said:


> View attachment 54967
> 
> Late night stick. Long live the king.


The book idea is pretty sweet! It's like scrap booking for dudes.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

hawk45 said:


> The book idea is pretty sweet! It's like scrap booking for dudes.


Yeah that book is definitely pretty awesome. . I'd be interested to know how to get of those going?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

AF Double Chateau Maduro. When you wanna bring some cigars on vacation and you want no disappointment.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Oliva Serie G.. good value cigar.
> 
> View attachment 54983


I actually took that one out of my humi to have but decided to wait until tomorrow night. It's supposed to be a little warmer here and I never really got to enjoy the last one I had.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

What a day

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Thanks. Honestly, peppery and spicy are far and away my least favorite flavors in any cigar. The less the better.


Put a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amore at the top of the list if haven't had yet. Maybe an AJ Fernandez New World Connecticut too.  Crowned Heads Jericho Hill??


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Put a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amore at the top of the list if haven't had yet. Maybe an AJ Fernandez New World Connecticut too. Crowned Heads Jericho Hill??


I'm taking note of this as well. The Mi Amore I had last night for the first time was REALLY good. Regular La Aroma Monarchs are my favorites. The other two ive never had.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Yeah that book is definitely pretty awesome. . I'd be interested to know how to get of those going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


We do this with wines. Plenty of apps for tasting notes but it's because we pay for inventory software.

I'm low with over 980 tasting notes over 7 years. I can't imagine how big a notebook would get after several hundred cigars.

I like emptying my ash tray once per weeks and see the bands sitting juxtaposed to all the nuns and light gray ash. Photos means I need to polish up that ash tray.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Put a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amore at the top of the list if haven't had yet. Maybe an AJ Fernandez New World Connecticut too. Crowned Heads Jericho Hill??


I like the touch of peppery spices as I almost always retrohale towards the end. It's adds a great dimension to the nub.

I need to smoke a Jericho Hill later. Maybe on of the lancero 12 Honest Men, or a Headley Grange. Their shorter and look tasty.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquaelvis said:


> Little known trivia... La aroma de Cuba named their largest cigar after me. Coincidence? I think not... They heard the rumors


So wait. Your name is The Chief?, not Jeff? Lol. Hefe' usually means Boss, but literally its chief.

Makes me think of the snickers commercial of the end zone painter when the KC player walks up and says "Who are the chefs?" Great commercial especially if you have been to the mayhem at Arrowhead Stadium when the Chiefs are a decent team.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Panderson85

Picked these up while at my local shop and just finished smoking the Serie V corona. This is my first for each of these. Was a good smoke, but for $1 more and the same size I really enjoy the Padron 64 principe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

They both don't suck for sure. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WhiskeyVictor

Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Special G -- 3.7" x 48
$2.20 each in a 5 pack on the devil's site.

Cute little thing. Squeaked nearly an hour out of it. 3.5/5

-WV


----------



## gtechva

Pudgy Monster Jason on Tat Tuesday


----------



## Champagne InHand

As promised earlier I grabbed a Crowned Heads Headley Grange to go with the last can of Not your father's root beer over ice with a shot of Appleton's Jamaican rum to balance it a bit. I definitely have said please don't buy these ever again. I'll get to being diabetic all by myself thanks!

So this is my first Jericho Hills Cigar to date. Pretty decent stick so far but only an inch into the smoke. The last half is usually the best part but lots of flavors on this. Haystack with clobbered honey on the nose. Lightly floral and a touch of dulce de leche flavors in some creamy coffee. Sweet and rich. Nice cool burn and draw is a bit stiff, but I think it's a sign of a quality in the cigar rolling process. Love the sweet smoke lingering on the tongue.

I think I'm going to like Jericho Hills and grabbing 10 of these will have its rewards.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> As promised earlier I grabbed a Crowned Heads Headley Grange to go with the last can of Not your father's root beer over ice with a shot of Appleton's Jamaican rum to balance it a bit. I definitely have said please don't buy these ever again. I'll get to being diabetic all by myself thanks!
> 
> So this is my first Jericho Hills Cigar to date. Pretty decent stick so far but only an inch into the smoke. The last half is usually the best part but lots of flavors on this. Haystack with clobbered honey on the nose. Lightly floral and a touch of dulce de leche flavors in some creamy coffee. Sweet and rich. Nice cool burn and draw is a bit stiff, but I think it's a sign of a quality in the cigar rolling process. Love the sweet smoke lingering on the tongue.
> 
> I think I'm going to like Jericho Hills and grabbing 10 of these will have its rewards.
> 
> View attachment 54986
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Did you mean to say that it was your first Crowned Heads cigar? And the Headley Grange is a solid smoke.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Brickhouse might mighty with rum and diet coke... Had to do a bunch of crap this afternoon and finally get the chance to get that Gurkha booty taste out of my mouth! Good gawd what a taste... :vs_poop:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquaelvis said:


> Brickhouse might mighty with rum and diet coke... Had to do a bunch of crap this afternoon and finally get the chance to get that Gurkha booty taste out of my mouth! Good gawd what a taste... :vs_poop:


How is the shoulder mending? I had the TENS unit on my right shoulder for about an hour last night.

Back to cigars the CH Headley Grange was excellent. The one thing that was different was that flavors didn't intensify as the stick got shorter. I did follow it to the nub but the flavors and smells didn't change much. I guess consistency is a good thing too. I'll probably rest 7/10 of these and try 2 more in between.

I hope everybody had a good day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Busco said:


> Did you mean to say that it was your first Crowned Heads cigar? And the Headley Grange is a solid smoke.


Yep. I did mean Crowned Heads not Jericho Hills. Must have had Jericho Hills on the brain as I dug into the cedar dreamer where the 12 HM were stored.

I did check my orders and was pleased to see that I have a 5er of JH Willy Lee on back order at Thompson scheduled to be in the first week of November. Can't complain about getting 3 of 4, 5-packs that Thompson runs being CH and sub $18, and the veterans discount all bought through ebates so 5% coming back. I doubt I'll be buying too many boxes in the future unless they are hard to find or CC stuff.

I also can't believe my wife got her first ebates check today, but nothing for me. I referred here. She of course referred her entire Italian and German family of 54 first cousins. Serious breeders that group is. Which is okay as the ladies are quite nice looking. The world can always use more fit lasses. Just my $0.02 ramblings late night. It's the rum talking.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Negatron

Chillin in the car on lunch break and thoroughly enjoying a 2011 AF Work of Art Maduro and 4/14 of my NST with the_brain.








I've been spoiled by such well aged cigars. It gives me something to look forward to if I can make my own stash last that long!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm having a guys version of the fashion models diet. Caffeine and nicotine. But mine is an Avo Classic No. 9, and a Coke Zero. Not very impressed by either so far. A bit of creamy smoke in the Avo along with some cedar and peppery notes. 








A very mild cigar perhaps better paired with cafe con leche y sucre rather than a zero calorie version of Coke. Why do we have so many of these Coke Zeros is a mystery for me to solve. Sugar substitutes just make the body more insulin resistant.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Shemp75

SnS Kit #5 (T110 Rudux)



Beast of a smoke!!


----------



## elco69

Big dog Lat56 with a Snapple Orangeade, notice the 2014 World Champions logo? Just sayin:vs_karate:


----------



## Aquaelvis

Another first... insidious by Asylum. 
From the interwebs: 
ASYLUM INSIDIOUS CIGARS
Asylum Insidious cigars are a milder, more traditional-sized, and sweet departure from Asylum's more heavy-handed fare. Aimed at newer cigar smokers, this crafty tobacco sundae takes a big scoop of rich, earthy Honduran tobaccos, dips them in a caramel-colored Ecuadorian Connecticut wrapper, and tops it all with a sweetened cap. In more good news for newbies, Insidious is also very wallet-friendly. 
.
So far I got zero sweetness from the cap, the thickest wrapper I've ever seen. It's rough and burley with a texture more like sandpaper than a cigar. (But not toothy) This thing seems like it's built to party, heavy in hand and very firm. 
Having it with coffee... Good start so far.


----------



## droy1958

Aquaelvis said:


> Another first... insidious by Asylum.
> From the interwebs:
> ASYLUM INSIDIOUS CIGARS
> Asylum Insidious cigars are a milder, more traditional-sized, and sweet departure from Asylum's more heavy-handed fare. Aimed at newer cigar smokers, this crafty tobacco sundae takes a big scoop of rich, earthy Honduran tobaccos, dips them in a caramel-colored Ecuadorian Connecticut wrapper, and tops it all with a sweetened cap. In more good news for newbies, Insidious is also very wallet-friendly.
> .
> So far I got zero sweetness from the cap, the thickest wrapper I've ever seen. It's rough and burley with a texture more like sandpaper than a cigar. (But not toothy) This thing seems like it's built to party, heavy in hand and very firm.
> Having it with coffee... Good start so far.


Haven't had that one yet, but I enjoy the heck out of the Asylum Premium 6x50...
Having a Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B...


----------



## Chris80

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Torpedo. These definitely taste better being in the humi a while. 


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## NormH3

This evening's smoke is a freebee Torano Exodus 1959 Cuban Toro. Sorry for the crappy photography.


----------



## Doc Rock

Forbidden X Toro for me; Cohiba Red Dot Churchill for my son. With a couple of pints of Guinness at Leaf Cigar Bar.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm having a guys version of the fashion models diet. Caffeine and nicotine. But mine is an Avo Classic No. 9, and a Coke Zero. Not very impressed by either so far. A bit of creamy smoke in the Avo along with some cedar and peppery notes.
> View attachment 54993
> 
> 
> A very mild cigar perhaps better paired with cafe con leche y sucre rather than a zero calorie version of Coke. Why do we have so many of these Coke Zeros is a mystery for me to solve. Sugar substitutes just make the body more insulin resistant.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That was one of the first cigars I tried when I got back into this. I thought the tube it came in was cool. I didn't know what to expect but I remember I wasn't overly impressed. But I may have to revisit as now I can maybe appreciate it more. I remember another was a CAO Brazil. Hmmm payday is coming up. Who am I kidding. It's gonna be La Aromas and Flor de Oliva lol. Maybe I'll bite on the Gran Habanos.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## p2min01

Aquaelvis said:


> Another first... insidious by Asylum.
> From the interwebs:
> ASYLUM INSIDIOUS CIGARS
> Asylum Insidious cigars are a milder, more traditional-sized, and sweet departure from Asylum's more heavy-handed fare. Aimed at newer cigar smokers, this crafty tobacco sundae takes a big scoop of rich, earthy Honduran tobaccos, dips them in a caramel-colored Ecuadorian Connecticut wrapper, and tops it all with a sweetened cap. In more good news for newbies, Insidious is also very wallet-friendly.
> .
> So far I got zero sweetness from the cap, the thickest wrapper I've ever seen. It's rough and burley with a texture more like sandpaper than a cigar. (But not toothy) This thing seems like it's built to party, heavy in hand and very firm.
> Having it with coffee... Good start so far.


I would love to hear how this turns out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve 2007...


----------



## elco69

Grabbed another stick while VHerfing with @Rooke

AF Short Story


----------



## tonyzoc

I've got 18 months on this. Mild but smooth.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NJAYSR

Nice and mellow tonight..... Fan of the PDR Line!


----------



## Busco




----------



## Champagne InHand

So this turned into a 3 cigar day. I had another Buena Vista 2008. Decent burn firm draw once more. I came in to find that the large and stupid puppy trashed my leather recliner. He hasn't done anything like this in the prior 7 months. I'm sure he had no idea what he was doing, but he has a think for wood. 







,

I don't know what I'm goi g to do other than call the furniture medic or upholstery people. I can't afford a new XL recliner

Anyhow somewhat disappointed in today's cigar, I pulled a CH JD Howard. This cigar rocked. Maybe box worthy down the road. Brown sugar and molasses on the lips, but a very floral smoke with Violet's and that burnt caramel with just a touch of pepper. Really relaxed me and I needed this. I just had some herbal elderberry tea to drink while smoking while sitting in the porch. Puppies! Argh!!!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55015

With black iced coffee. 
One month in the Tupperdor. 
Medium, creamy, thick, espresso and roasted almonds with a white pepper finish.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 55015
> 
> With black iced coffee.
> One month in the Tupperdor.
> Medium, creamy, thick, espresso and roasted almonds with a white pepper finish.


Looks like you've got a great place to smoke!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

2013 opus #4


----------



## BEEEZZE

Just took this JR Monte 2 alternate out for a spin!









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewbacca

A Magellan Dominican. 
My workhorse cigar. Can't fault them either for cost, or at that price, for quality. 
Easily put many fancier and more expensive brands to shame.


----------



## ForceofWill

Decided to try a barrel aged for my second. Manhattan also.


----------



## mikebot

ForceofWill said:


> Decided to try a barrel aged for my second. Manhattan also.
> 
> View attachment 55024


Any good? Mine are still resting.


----------



## ForceofWill

It's actually pretty good, I'm getting damp earth profile like I get with tatuaje but not as much. It's definitely a regular smoke not like a DE KFC which is like a campfire lol.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well I'm starting late with an Irish stout, Guinness. And an Aging Room Quattro F55. Churchill sized. I may be here forever. An inch in and this is a nice cigar. Earthy, forest floor with wood barrel notes similar to bourbon but without the sweetness. Burning nice and evenly. This has been sitting in the small humidor sans cellophane for about 2 months. They could probably age for a long, long time but why wait?








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Well I'm starting late with an Irish stout, Guinness. And an Aging Room Quattro F55. Churchill sized. I may be here forever. An inch in and this is a nice cigar. Earthy, forest floor with wood barrel notes similar to bourbon but without the sweetness. Burning nice and evenly. This has been sitting in the small humidor sans cellophane for about 2 months. They could probably age for a long, long time but why wait?
> View attachment 55028
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm making a mess of this Churchill. I'm trying to do some business via iPhone and mobile photobucket and websites are ruining the relaxation of smoking a cigar. I've ended up the end that sits on the lips. 








Unwrapping at the bottom. Will punch the remaining 4 sticks.

So this was a fine but string flavored stick. Not for the meek or noobs to cigars. More appropriate for an executive board room than for a hot tub. Stout Ale wasn't a great pairing for this. Perhaps a Manhattan or a Side Car. Needs some drink with a sweet edge or mixed with a sugar containing mixer. Live and learn, is what they say.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Buena Vista pyramid... Good smoke....draw is a little tight, and couldn't wait to toss it, but I like it!...


----------



## elco69

Smokin' a Four Kicks while geekin' out and upgrading my laptop HD to a SSD.


----------



## ForceofWill

Oh right I forgot, wife's at her parents with my son. #3


----------



## OglalaDiver

Had an AJF Enclave. Was the first one Ive tried. Not quite what I expected, but wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Chris80

Patel Maduro. Slightly uneven burn but I think it will correct itself.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Smokin' a Four Kicks while geekin' out and upgrading my laptop HD to a SSD.
> View attachment 55034


How is that Four Kicks? I just got a 5er of those sticks in the mail. CH rarely disappoints but is it medium with good flavor?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> How is that Four Kicks? I just got a 5er of those sticks in the mail. CH rarely disappoints but is it medium with good flavor?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Medium to full bodied. excellent flavor, nutty, slight pepper very well balanced. This is my second one. first one was a bit harsh. the one that I had today has 3 months and huge difference.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Patel Maduro. Slightly uneven burn but I think it will correct itself.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Burn issues still but nothing's to complain about. I think I'm smoking to fast. In the 2nd third. This is new, I taste rye bread, very caraway. Interesting. I've had this in a torpedo which to me was WAY better but this is still very good.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Just awesome in every way


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Just awesome in every way
> 
> View attachment 55039


I almost bought one today to try. Next paycheck for sure.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## ThaDrake

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles 
This blend's flavor may be the closest to Cubans that aren't in my opinion.


----------



## C.Rock




----------



## gtechva

BEEEZZE said:


> Just took this JR Monte 2 alternate out for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 55022
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


What did you think?


----------



## Steve C.

Did an Aurora connie robusto, a JR Alternative H. Upmann Lonsdale, and a Nub 4 X 60 Maduro today. Might still fire up a Bandido cheroot before I'm through.


----------



## Aquaelvis

First stick of the day. I've been busy planning my kids pine derby race cars... Yeah, sure they are building their own!  
Another first for me, will I ever get around to smoking the same cigar twice?! 
This New world is going to be BFF's with a whiskey and diet (or a few?)


----------



## Busco

Something that has been in the humi taking up space for too long. I'm sure everyone has those cigars that they keep passing up for one reason or another. Was not terrible, but I'm not looking for more either.


----------



## argonaut

I just finished a Gurkha Beauty and it was the most unpleasant stick I've ever had to date (admittedly, out of only a dozen or so different cigars). The construction was mediocre, considering it canoed on me at about the 1/3 point and unraveled at the head despite a careful (and conservative) cut. The draw was ok, although it was a bit tight. I could forgive those failings except for the fact that it was the flavor and overall character which was a disappointment. There wasn't anything there beyond a thin woodiness and hay with the suggestion of unpleasant spice. The general flavor profile reminded me a little of the Oliva which I smoked about a week ago, and while I didn't care for that one much either, this Gurkha was like a much more boring big brother to it. The fact that it's so big and long-lasting didn't help either, as it just wound up as more of a bad thing. I made it through a little over half of the cigar before tossing it. At least I had a healthy dose of rum to ease the pain.


----------



## Cibao Valley

argonaut said:


> I just finished a Gurkha Beauty and it was the most unpleasant stick I've ever had to date (admittedly, out of only a dozen or so different cigars). The construction was mediocre, considering it canoed on me at about the 1/3 point and unraveled at the head despite a careful (and conservative) cut. The draw was ok, although it was a bit tight. I could forgive those failings except for the fact that it was the flavor and overall character which was a disappointment. There wasn't anything there beyond a thin woodiness and hay with the suggestion of unpleasant spice. The general flavor profile reminded me a little of the Oliva which I smoked about a week ago, and while I didn't care for that one much either, this Gurkha was like a much more boring big brother to it. The fact that it's so big and long-lasting didn't help either, as it just wound up as more of a bad thing. I made it through a little over half of the cigar before tossing it. At least I had a healthy dose of rum to ease the pain.


At least you had the presence of mind to toss yours. I had one of those and stubbornly suffered through the entire stick. With so many options out there I Will NEVER buy Gurkha again.


----------



## BEEEZZE

gtechva said:


> What did you think?


 @gtechva I wish I could give you flavor profiles but I'm not there yet! This is the second one ive smoked so far each had fairly good construction as well as draw. Very smoky. What I am noticing lately is that the final third is where i can really decide if the stick is a keeper. When i first started i nubed everything and that sense slowed down, this one was pretty tough to let go! So ill keep a couple in the tupp for now.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a Punch Rothschild with a can of Coke. I like these little Maduro sticks.








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

At least it looks like it was a short smoke :eyebrows:


----------



## Champagne InHand

JDom58 said:


> At least it looks like it was a short smoke :eyebrows:


I'm just doing a test run putting a basket type muzzle on the large 7 month old puppy. On Wednesday while smoking he did this to my navy blue leather recliner. 







Not Cool. Have to get that part reupholstered. 
He is not a fan of the muzzle but can eat treats, dry food, drink water and pant with it on. So a short trial smoke while in the tub this afternoon. 







Then this comes right off.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

@Champagne InHand Dave nice looking pup hope he survived the wrath that came afterwards LOL. Iv'e had a few things chewed up around here also boy it can drive you nuts when it's pricey stuff. My wife once caught one of our pups a while back (they're 2 years old now) looking to chew a chair leg a flung a wooden glass coaster like a ninja star across the room, hit Rambo right on the head and he never went near that chair again LMAO. Funny thing is that all it takes is a little loose thread to catch their attention and before you know it half the leg on the chair is missing. Looks like he needs one of those big a$$ leather bones basted in gravy.


----------



## Steve C.

Just fired up an Indian Tabac corona. Got the idea of getting some of these from a remark that Shemp made a while back, when I asked him what he liked to smoke. Had it in the humi for several weeks. Among the best tasting cigars I've smoked, but the damn thing was almost plugged beyond all hope, thanks to the box press. I opened it up with a knitting needle enough to get at least something out of it, but it exploded the wrapper ( and maybe the binder too) and cracked. What a shame. I have a really long 1/8" drill bit I'm going to rig up like a draw poker, and see if I can open up the rest of them without expanding the filler by removing tobacco instead of displacing it. I suffered through it to the nub, and the taste was so good it was worth the effort.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Going with the El Geef and coffee


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Aquaelvis said:


> Going with the El Geef and coffee


I've yet to do cigars and coffee. . I imagine they compliment each other quite nicely. .especially if you do a pour over or vacuum pot. . Maybe tomorrow. ..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEEZZE

That's one he'll of a band!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Negatron

Off for the week so what better way to start the weekend than ringing in 5/14 of my NST with brain?

Punch Rare Corojo from... 2005?!... 10 years old. It's strange to think I was just a 16 year old shithead when he acquired this.









Wrapper is splitting a bit but shes hanging in there!


----------



## Panderson85

Hemingway classic sungrown


----------



## JDom58

Panderson85 said:


> Hemingway classic sungrown


Great choice on both!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second smoke of the day. A Belicoso of La Aroma de Cuba. With a pint of Guinness. Celebrating that my dog, Remy, doesn't mind the protective muzzle and that I found a furtniture repair facility than can repair my LazyBoy leather recliner for a decent, acceptable price. What a crazy day for sure. 









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## NJAYSR

Pretty fancy!! My friend pretty fancy!


----------



## gtechva

BEEEZZE said:


> @gtechva I wish I could give you flavor profiles but I'm not there yet! This is the second one ive smoked so far each had fairly good construction as well as draw. Very smoky. What I am noticing lately is that the final third is where i can really decide if the stick is a keeper. When i first started i nubed everything and that sense slowed down, this one was pretty tough to let go! So ill keep a couple in the tupp for now.


My two flavor profiles so far are good and tobacco. Keeper tells me a lot. Thanks


----------



## Chris80

gtechva said:


> My two flavor profiles so far are good and tobacco. Keeper tells me a lot. Thanks


Hahahahahaha now that's funny!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm just doing a test run putting a basket type muzzle on the large 7 month old puppy. On Wednesday while smoking he did this to my navy blue leather recliner.
> View attachment 55048
> 
> Not Cool. Have to get that part reupholstered.
> He is not a fan of the muzzle but can eat treats, dry food, drink water and pant with it on. So a short trial smoke while in the tub this afternoon.
> View attachment 55049
> 
> Then this comes right off.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Ah yes, now I remember why I'm strictly a cat owner, lol. Mine doesn't chew on my recliner....she lays on it.

Thinking about smoking either a CAO Gold Torpedo, or a Fuente Hemmingway that I've had resting since July. Might go with the Hemmingway. There's no wind outside right now, and it's 61 degrees at 55% RH.


----------



## droy1958

I'm enjoying the heck out of my first LA Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy Belicoso. Great smoke!...


----------



## Chris80

IronHorse

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> IronHorse
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Not to bad. Very spicy first couple of draws. Very smoky. Wide open very loose draw but a tight pack. Lots of red pepper.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Not to bad. Very spicy first couple of draws. Very smoky. Wide open very loose draw but a tight pack. Lots of red pepper.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!












Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Not to bad. Very spicy first couple of draws. Very smoky. Wide open very loose draw but a tight pack. Lots of red pepper.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


I have one of those in the humi. Almost smoked it today but I couldn't wait to smoke that La Gloria Cubana R...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I have one of those in the humi. Almost smoked it today but I couldn't wait to smoke that La Gloria Cubana R...


La Gloria's are fine stick. I've had 2 of them and they are awesome. This is the 2nd Iron Horse I've had now. They're much better with some humi time. I personally wouldn't buy them. They came as a freebie with an order.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

I tend to smoke cheaper sticks when I have rough days at work. I don't want to waste what could be a fantastic cigar on a bad mood. 


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> La Gloria's are fine stick. I've had 2 of them and they are awesome. This is the 2nd Iron Horse I've had now. They're much better with some humi time. I personally wouldn't buy them. They came as a freebie with an order.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Mine was a gift bomb cigar...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Mine was a gift bomb cigar...


I take that back. If they were the right price is get them again and stash them for a few months. For an equadorian Sumatra, it's very Maduro to me. Interesting.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva

I was at the JR Cigars in Burlington, almost a year ago and someone talked me into an Edition Limitada Alt Cohiba Sublime


----------



## Champagne InHand

So 3rd cigar of the day. 







As the Hannibal Lechter mask that was made from indestructible but human compounds looked like this after cigar number 2,








I swept it up and plan on writing a scathing review on Amazon. I hope their return policy covers black pieces and intact belts to said muzzle. Now I'm tub side with serious rum and ginger liqueur plus ginger beer and most of a AF Double Chateau in my system. The puppy is finally asleep in crate. 
I'm certain he could destroy that crate in a few moments. Walks are always fun. He's such a baby and always happy. I feel for dogs that are trained to be mean and fighters. No reason for it. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> So 3rd cigar of the day.
> View attachment 55064
> 
> As the Hannibal Lechter mask that was made from indestructible but human compounds looked like this after cigar number 2,
> View attachment 55065
> 
> 
> I swept it up and plan on writing a scathing review on Amazon. I hope their return policy covers black pieces and intact belts to said muzzle. Now I'm tub side with serious rum and ginger liqueur plus ginger beer and most of a AF Double Chateau in my system. The puppy is finally asleep in crate.
> I'm certain he could destroy that crate in a few moments. Walks are always fun. He's such a baby and always happy. I feel for dogs that are trained to be mean and fighters. No reason for it.
> View attachment 55066
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sorry, but what am I looking at in that second picture? Pieces of the muzzle, or piles of dog shit?


----------



## Seamus55418

Started this rainy Friday evening off with a dram of BIB Rittenhouse Rye and a box pressed maduro pyramid from CAO.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jade Falcon said:


> Sorry, but what am I looking at in that second picture? Pieces of the muzzle, or piles of dog shit?


That is what was left of the Hannibal Lechter muzzle. If a 7 month old playful puppy could pile that up on his denim wrapped pad of memory foam imagine what a hostile dog would do to it like a German Shepard home from attack dog mode from Afghanistan? Most there in the past years were there for their noses. My redbone coonhound is a scent dog too. Not a "Sick Balls," type of killer that was so eloquently made famous in Stand By Me.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ssirota8

This is the second undrcrown I have smoked. I wasn't a fan of the first one at all. I am a huge fan of the #9 . It's probably my favorite smoke to date. Today the undercrown was amazing! This one had more time to rest in my humi than the first. If that had anything to do with me liking this more I'll consider it a lesson as to letting my smokes rest.

I'm currently smoking an illusione rothchildes as I type this. Been a good Friday for smokes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ssirota8 said:


> View attachment 55067
> 
> 
> This is the second undrcrown I have smoked. I wasn't a fan of the first one at all. I am a huge fan of the #9 . It's probably my favorite smoke to date. Today the undercrown was amazing! This one had more time to rest in my humi than the first. If that had anything to do with me liking this more I'll consider it a lesson as to letting my smokes rest.
> 
> I'm currently smoking an illusione rothchildes as I type this. Been a good Friday for smokes!


Will note as I have 5 Undercrowns no. 9s incoming this Monday or Tuesday. I will fire one up as it ROTT.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Wish I could muster up the patience to learn how to post pics. 

Just finished an H Upmann Sungrown lancero. It was great.


----------



## lostmedic

Steve C. said:


> Wish I could muster up the patience to learn how to post pics.
> 
> Just finished an H Upmann Sungrown lancero. It was great.


Click the picture of the tree (4 icons to the right of smiley face)

Select file upload

Go to picture folder.

Click pic

Then click upload file

Then submit picture


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> Will note as I have 5 Undercrowns no. 9s incoming this Monday or Tuesday. I will fire one up as it ROTT.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I will assume you mean Liga Privada 9's. Though owned by the same company (Drew Estate) the Liga Privada and Undercrown lines are very different animals.

You should definitely light one immediately and let one rest for a year or so. They are very different with some age and certain people prefer them one way or the other. You will know right away when you light one if you like it or not. Very distinct flavor and smoke production from that cigar is very high. Enjoy!


----------



## Panderson85

La Antiguedad toro.


----------



## George007

Puffed a well aged Opus X. Nice stick.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55073

Cain 'F' Nub
Tastes like a bag of warm, fresh roasted peanuts.

Edit _this stick is smoking like a hippie, but isn't burning down. looks like I'll be out here for a while. i better have some egg rolls delivered. _


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had an Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild while walking the dog, but no drink kinda takes the experience down a notch. Back in the tub and smoking a AF Hemingway Signature with Spiced Rum and Ginger Beer. A proper combination of things. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78

Started with a Drew Estate Natural, Big Juicy. Interesting flavor profile but chucked it half way in. Couldn't get over the sweetened cap. Blah. Ended up enjoying a New World. That was more like it.


----------



## BEEEZZE

From the NST with @Rooke watchin my man Lee Mack

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke

BEEEZZE said:


> From the NST with @Rooke watchin my man Lee Mack
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Nice! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Steve C.

lostmedic said:


> Click the picture of the tree (4 icons to the right of smiley face)
> 
> Select file upload
> 
> Go to picture folder.
> 
> Click pic
> 
> Then click upload file
> 
> Then submit picture


Thanks for this.


----------



## Steve C.

Just fired an Aurora Cameroon Churchill that had been resting for about 3 months. The thing burned for an amazing 2 hours and 20 minutes. Great tasting modestly priced cigar. Enjoyed it from start to finish.


----------



## gtechva

it lasted over half of the mowing


----------



## Chris80

this ones had some time in my humi. Was going to have a AF 858 Maduro but for some reason Serie G convinced me.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> this ones had some time in my humi. Was going to have a AF 858 Maduro but for some reason Serie G convinced me.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!










delicious

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> delicious
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!










To nub or not to nub, that's a no brainier. Always nub.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> To nub or not to nub, that's a no brainier. Always nub.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!










You just can't complain about these things. Great weather, great stick. Still early. Maybe that 858 will come out later. With some rum.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

2nd smoke of the day: Nica Libre in toro size. Decent cheapie, but not as good as the Aurora to me.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> You just can't complain about these things. Great weather, great stick. Still early. Maybe that 858 will come out later. With some rum.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!










wowza she just got hot!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Cibao Valley




----------



## tonyzoc

My last Sosa Half Century


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

It's rainy, a bit chilly, some leaves on the ground. Maple Leafs vs. Canadiens on the t.v. Viaje 2014 Holiday Blend


----------



## Ssirota8

Busco said:


> I will assume you mean Liga Privada 9's. Though owned by the same company (Drew Estate) the Liga Privada and Undercrown lines are very different animals.
> 
> You should definitely light one immediately and let one rest for a year or so. They are very different with some age and certain people prefer them one way or the other. You will know right away when you light one if you like it or not. Very distinct flavor and smoke production from that cigar is very high. Enjoy!


Very different animals&#8230;I would say that they do taste way different, however i have read and heard others calling the undercrown a poor mans #9 . You ever see or hear that? Thats the only reason i even brought up the #9 in my post.


----------



## Sprouthog

La Palina El Diario KBII


----------



## Busco

Ssirota8 said:


> Very different animals&#8230;I would say that they do taste way different, however i have read and heard others calling the undercrown a poor mans #9 [/URL] . You ever see or hear that? Thats the only reason i even brought up the #9 [/URL] in my post.


Have definitely heard that. Have you ever tried a Papas Fritas? They are PC sized cigars made from the remnants of #9 and T52. Semi expensive for a short smoke, but if you like the two listed, you should also like the Papas.


----------



## gtechva

The Collective from Cigar Federation


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm winding down a very odd day with an Ave Maria Knights Templar. One of the most elaborate bands that I have scene. Must have cost a bit. Decent smoke now that it's had some rest. The back third is peppery. I like the spicy with the smoothness.









.









Very dark tonight. Rainy and cold.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Ssirota8

Busco said:


> Have definitely heard that. Have you ever tried a Papas Fritas? They are PC sized cigars made from the remnants of #9 and T52. Semi expensive for a short smoke, but if you like the two listed, you should also like the Papas.


Love em!


----------



## Carolus Rex

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked a couple of cigars at a lounge: a CAO Gold Torpedo, and a Oliva Connecticut Petit. Didn't care for the CAO, but it burned beautifully, with beautiful ash. The flavors were harsh and dull, but I never had to relight that thing, and only had to touch it up twice. But I won't be smoking it again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm outside an we actually have this bright globe in the sky. Everything is still cold and wet, but I am enjoying an Alec Bradley Black Market and Captain and Coke over ice. 








So far so good. I didn't know this particular AB had a pig tailed end. Foot similar to many a Hemingway. Burning perfectly right now. Cocoa is predominant as we start into the smoke but not sweet cocoa but not bitter either. So of that forest floor, earthy notes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## NJAYSR

Late afternoon smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have an Oliva Sungrown Serie V Belicoso sitting in front of me but I don't know if I will get to it until tonight. More puppy issues. He shredded an expensive bed but some how got the zipper open and just the 3" of foam was destroyed. We took it away and replaced it with the back of the SUV mat that just has 1" of foam but is smaller than his crate. He did rip the cover and foam up. Cutting his nails actually makes them sharper. He's just digging and treating mattresses and other things as his toys. I'm frustrated and don't know if I can take much more of this phase. He will just have a blanket tonight and go from there. Bad weekend for sure. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## saleen0027

Enjoying a Carrillo Dark Rituals. Using my preferred "V" cut. The construction of this cigar is rougher than most. It looks like Rocky Balboa's face after 10 rounds with Apollo Creed. It is a bit lumpy, with soft and hard spots throughout. First taste I get a smooth, chocolate flavor. After lighting, the chocolate taste is joined by woody and herb tones with a hint of spice. A good cigar all around, definitely deceiving as one would expect a powerfully full flavored cigar. I would rate this as med-full bodied. Still a great smoke.


----------



## quazy50

Tat cojonu 2006. It was ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebayratt

E.P. Carrillo 5th Anniversary. Great smoke, enough that I grabbed a box off of Atlantic for $60 which is a heck of a deal since they go for about $14 locally and the supply of them is scarce.


----------



## Steve C.

An H. Upmann Banker this a.m., and a little Padron 4 3/4 X 38 Maduro after lunch. Both were very good.


----------



## Chris80

Rocky Patel Edge Habano Torpedo. Off to a great start. First time for this one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Herrera Esteli Norteno - My first. Wow. Really, really nice. Smooth. Great draw. Even burn. A little chocolate. Just a little spice.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I have an Oliva Sungrown Serie V Belicoso sitting in front of me but I don't know if I will get to it until tonight. More puppy issues. He shredded an expensive bed but some how got the zipper open and just the 3" of foam was destroyed. We took it away and replaced it with the back of the SUV mat that just has 1" of foam but is smaller than his crate. He did rip the cover and foam up. Cutting his nails actually makes them sharper. He's just digging and treating mattresses and other things as his toys. I'm frustrated and don't know if I can take much more of this phase. He will just have a blanket tonight and go from there. Bad weekend for sure.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Oh man sorry to hear about all the puppy issues.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Cibao Valley

5 Vegas Series "A" :


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Oliva Serie V Sungrown Belicoso. I'm happy now that we talked to somebody about the large hound puppy. The advice was to let him sleep without a mattress until he outgrows this phase. I can deal with that. Cigars in the tub via moonlight of a Full Moon. How cool is that ?








Photo sucks but you get the idea.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

Foundry War of Currents - The Inventions Menlo (Edison)



the name is as long as the cigar


----------



## Sprouthog

LC46 2015


----------



## Doc Rock

Beautiful autumn day. PerfecXion X with Bourbon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alec Bradley Black Markets have a glued sleeve you have to pull before lighting. Then the cigar band is simple but classy. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Steve C.

Tonight, a Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill. Probably too mild and simple for some, but I enjoyed all two hours of it, along with a shot of Remy Martin XO. May burn a CH Four Kicks in a while, or maybe not.


----------



## StogieNinja

If you haven't tried this yet... do it.


----------



## Steve C.

Just tried my first Crowned Heads Four Kicks in robusto size. Was about to write it off as meh, but then it just kept getting better and better. A 9 on the noob scale.


----------



## Rondo

Christian Eiroa CBT Maduro Robusto

View attachment 55110


My first triple Maduro as well as my first Honduran arty:
A great range of flavors. 
One review I read compared it to, "the Camacho Triple Maduro before it was sold to Davidoff ", but I never had one of those, either.


----------



## beerhound34

I thought I had a picture but I guess the Coronas were more in control than I thought... Anyways, I just wanted to chime in (a day late) that I picked up an Illusion 88 after seeing quite a few people mention them here on the forum. Never had one before and I must say I was really missing out. What a great smoke! Nice and smooth with a good burn the whole way! Picked up a Leaf and a RP Prohibition for later!


----------



## JDom58

@beerhound34 yep those are excellent cigars along with the Illusione Rothchildes!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Torino Dominican Selection robusto it was a decent $3 cigar cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeeni

Last night


----------



## Steve C.

2nd today: a CAO Black or VR ( couldn't tell). Three months in humi. Tasted pretty good but had wrapper splitting and unraveling issues, just like the CAO MX2 I tried three months ago ROTT, out of the same ten cigar brand sampler.


----------



## droy1958

MUWAT +11...


----------



## Chris80

This is about to go down!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## argonaut

Last night/early this morning, it was a Xikar HC Series (Havana Collection) Robusto with a Conn wrapper.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This is about to go down!
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Very tasty but very tight. Not a deal breaker but a little to tight for my liking. I taste caramel and nuts. I will have to call these Snickers sticks I think from now on.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva Serie V Mad Toro


----------



## saleen0027

Just finished a Macanudo Knock off from CI. Excellent smoke for the price.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Speaking of Illusione, I started this afternoon with an Epernay Le Monde. Long but tremendous smoke. No lighting it burning issues. Very smooth. Tonight by moonlight I am enjoying my first Oliva Serie O Toro. Quite enjoyable but so far I like the Serie V more. Still not bad. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

I bought a couple of Perdomo fivers from CP a few days ago and they arrived today. Fired up a Champagne Sungrown ROTT, and it was delicious. When I found out how good they were I went back for a box, but the sale is over. :vs_sob:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> I bought a couple of Perdomo fivers from CP a few days ago and they arrived today. Fired up a Champagne Sungrown ROTT, and it was delicious. When I found out how good they were I went back for a box, but the sale is over. :vs_sob:


Glad you took the plunge. I wanted to know how good the champagne sticks were. Glad to here how tasty they are. I need to pick some up.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Carolus Rex

Esteban Carreras Black Cross.

Gave it a try try since I love their Chupacabra. Good stick, lasts about 45 mins, not a lot of smoke, draw is tight but it seems a lot of sticks in this vitola are that way. Hints of chocolate, earth, a little spice, pretty smooth through out.


----------



## NJAYSR

Enjoying this pre-dinner stick. 







Started a little rough (was a little damaged up front)
Smoking lovely now. First one I had will definitely smoke again.


----------



## Busco

Pudgy Tiff for Halloween week.


----------



## droy1958

Carlos III Toro Ecuador Mexico Stripe...


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Champagne InHand

Getting to a cigar very late tonight. Just a Belicoso of La Aroma, Mi Amor. I'm running low on these. Pretty solid through and through. With Boodington's Pub Ale. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Champagne InHand said:


> Getting to a cigar very late tonight. Just a Belicoso of La Aroma, Mi Amor. I'm running low on these. Pretty solid through and through. With Boodington's Pub Ale.
> View attachment 55144
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Good to hear about that cigar. .. I've got a box on the way! (Plus about 100 other sticks lol)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Pudgy Monster Tiff on a Tat Tuesday


----------



## Steve C.

Highlight of the day was a Kristoff Sumatra corona ROTT. Thought it was going to be too strong at first, but then it mellowed out and started bursting with delicious sweetness and flavors that I have no description for. When they were on sale a few days ago I knew nothing about them so was reluctant to buy a quantity of them. so I ordered a single. Now I'll be looking for them on good sales (they're normally a bit steep for me).


----------



## Busco

Chucky.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba Maduro Robusto. With Jameson's and ginger ale. 
The cigar band which had some glue on the wrapper. Luckily I didn't remove it until I had to as some leaf came off. It's a cold, wet and blustery day here. Leafs blowing everywhere. 









You probably tire of the hot tub drink holder but it seems like I spend so much time here. My skin is all sorts of angry about this. Still I can manage the skin with easy remedies so far.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## droy1958

My Father CT...


----------



## Champagne InHand

My middle one has to go in the Hananos side, but up next is Chris80's incoming Nicaraguan reserves Belicoso. I'm doing well now. Puppy has a new bed. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I hope this cigar is just as delicious as it looks. I have been impatiently waiting for this to be ready. Hopefully it will be top notch. 
So far oh so good!









Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I hope this cigar is just as delicious as it looks. I have been impatiently waiting for this to be ready. Hopefully it will be top notch.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Pre light draw was the BEST I have had yet. Spice cake is what has come to mind. The first few draws have been rich with smoke. No real big flavored yet except for spice. The texture and feel is like I very high quality velvety chocolate. The burn is perfect so far. Hoping this Sumatra wrapper comes out with a vengeance.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saleen0027

Getting ready to light up a Toraño Circa 1995 while playing some video games!!!
View attachment 113178


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Chris bomb. Nicaraguan reserve. Tasty smoke in its first few inches.








I cut this with a pretty small backside. Serious wrapper sweetness. Kind of reminds me of redman in leafy wrapper form. Good memories from playing baseball as s teen. We did so many bad things then and nobody got into trouble.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Pre light draw was the BEST I have had yet. Spice cake is what has come to mind. The first few draws have been rich with smoke. No real big flavored yet except for spice. The texture and feel is like I very high quality velvety chocolate. The burn is perfect so far. Hoping this Sumatra wrapper comes out with a vengeance.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


I love Sumatra wrappers as much as Maduro. Some better corojo are decent too. Love the flavor description.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I love Sumatra wrappers as much as Maduro. Some better corojo are decent too. Love the flavor description.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I haven't had a bad Patel yet but this one has been the BEST so far. In about 2 weeks I'll try the decade I picked up. I started out with Captain over ice. That was a bad pairing IMO for this stick. They clashed. I put some ginger ale in and that made a world of a difference. There is some serious nubbage happening here. I will be sad to finish this. The has been 0 and I mean 0 harshness with this stick. Now you know the the La Aroma is my favorite. This is a very very close 2nd to almost a tie to the Serie V in enjoyability.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking the Chris bomb. Nicaraguan reserve. Tasty smoke in its first few inches.
> View attachment 55165
> 
> 
> I cut this with a pretty small backside. Serious wrapper sweetness. Kind of reminds me of redman in leafy wrapper form. Good memories from playing baseball as s teen. We did so many bad things then and nobody got into trouble.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I am so glad you are enjoying it! It's my 2nd favorite daily stick!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Busco




----------



## hawk45

Finally some sun!!! But super windy to compliment. Wanted to give this Caldwell Eastern Standard in corona a try.


----------



## Rondo

@hawk45 I like that heavy metal tray


----------



## hawk45

Rondo said:


> @hawk45 I like that heavy metal tray


Thanks brother. It's actually wood. I made that ashtray from the box my Kristoff's came in. Cut some angle iron, notched the wood and glued on. Then painted black, stuck the sticker in the bottom and put on many coats of poly.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I didn't smoke ANYTHING today. Weeeeh! I haven't smoked a cigar in a week plus. My cold is gone, but still have a sinus infection. Missing out on so many of my final opportunities this year to smoke without freezing my everything off. 

I AM GOING TO CRY NOW


----------



## George007

Liga Privada #9 today. Aged over 2 years. Yes they are that good...


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 55176


This is going to take you three days to smoke! :vs_laugh:

Be careful with that Rockwell lighter now, it'll reduce even a cigar of that size to cinders in a matter of moments! It's a small afterburner concealed in a lighter.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> This is going to take you three days to smoke! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Be careful with that Rockwell lighter now, it'll reduce even a cigar of that size to cinders in a matter of moments! It's a small afterburner concealed in a lighter.


Only an hour and a half for the L40. To cold rushed the last third. Dang wind needs to go away. And I love that Rockwell lighter. Cheap and very useful


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to enjoy an Alrc Bradley Presando lightly box pressed Churchill with Pub Ale. Hasn't been a great day as one of my neighbors had a stroke last night. A really nice guy. His wife said he is swallowing so hopefully full stroke protocol was done quickly. Pray for Tom. His wife use to get my daughter off the bus from elementary school if I was down with a headache or out of country.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 Robusto...


----------



## Chris80

Flor de Oliva tonight


----------



## egoo33

Opus pl










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

In pictures but having a Quesada Heisenberg Uber. With the last of my Goya Ginger beer and some Sailor Jerry's over ice. Today the Uber has a weird bitter on a nicotine filled smoke. The stick might had been a little moist. I try to not judge a cigar until the final third. Always my favorite part unless it's a bad stick and I don't make it to the mid point. 

So with the nub being akin to a roach, are there any non finger devices for holding the nub, excluding teeth? A nub clip?


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55183


At the B&M with Don Carlos and Tom Brady.


----------



## NJAYSR

First one since I been back in the game. Never lets me down!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Really burning quite nice! Lots of smoke, smooth and burning slow.


----------



## Bcpballer64

Champagne if he is swallowing that's a real good sign.

And rondo I'm surprised your cigar is holding it's shape and isn't flattened out mysteriously...just kidding. Not really.


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> In pictures but having a Quesada Heisenberg Uber. With the last of my Goya Ginger beer and some Sailor Jerry's over ice. Today the Uber has a weird bitter on a nicotine filled smoke. The stick might had been a little moist. I try to not judge a cigar until the final third. Always my favorite part unless it's a bad stick and I don't make it to the mid point.
> 
> So with the nub being akin to a roach, are there any non finger devices for holding the nub, excluding teeth? A nub clip?
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Just recycle your old roach clips. Hemostats work great!....


----------



## Jade Falcon

Rondo said:


> View attachment 55183
> 
> 
> At the B&M with Don Carlos and Tom Brady.


Did the cigar deflate half way through?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Busco

Psyko Maduro


----------



## JGIORD

Jericho Hill Robusto

My first and unfortunately I wasn't that impressed. Nice looking stick and smoked very well. Flavors started off similar to a La Duena and then switched to a Jaime Garcia Reserva but more muted. Very faint flavors, molasses, leather touch of earthiness. I just wish it had a bit more body to it. Perhaps I caught a dud.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WOAM.....


----------



## NJAYSR

PDR's never a disappoint. Good solid smoke!


----------



## Steve C.

Smoked a cheapie RP connie (maroon label) this a.m., and a Kuba Kuba later. The RP was pretty good, but this will be my first and last Kuba. So glad I only had the single.


----------



## Negatron

Camacho corojo from a CI sampler.

Bland. Flavorless. Pitched it.
Thanks sampler, now I won't try any camacho.


----------



## Chris80

Going to try this guy out tonight. 
About Halfway through. Excellent stick!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finally getting to the tub. Shared some Boli from ISOL with
My wheelchair bound neighbor. We enjoyed with white burgundy. They didn't compliment but we smoked slow and the Meursault was good.

Late night in the tub enjoying this Man O' War. My first of this label. It decent. Not mind blowing. Grabbed it with a Padron 3000 as I need a better butane filling unit. The Xikar small version just wasn't working right so a quick run to the local cigar lounge. They never get the register right. $22 for everything. I found that their doing a Rocky Patel high end thing on my birthday in December. I think I will swing by. 







With Guinness stout.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot to put this in. My B&R was selling AF Lost City for $50 a stick. I got one in the $80 AF Opus X sampler from JR with two Oppies and a GOF plus a Din Carlos. $$$ Fittie a stick? WTF? 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Capped the evening with an Oliva Magna Carta rott. Had a box on backorder from Thompson for quite a while and it finally arrived today. Doesn't come close to matching the hype so far, and I'm hoping for a big improvement with humi time.


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I forgot to put this in. My B&R was selling AF Lost City for $50 a stick. I got one in the $80 AF Opus X sampler from JR with two Oppies and a GOF plus a Din Carlos. $$$ Fittie a stick? WTF?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


All you can do is laugh I guess. The first time ( of two total) I went into the local B&M I bought four sticks of Aroma de Cuba for about fifty bucks. Looked them up on line later, could have gotten them for half or less. Lesson learned.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*The King Is Dead, twisty pigtail cap on short thick corona!


----------



## beerhound34

Last night was a nice evening sitting on the back porch, enjoying the cool Va night by the fireplace with his and her smokes. I enjoyed the La Aurora 107 with some TX whiskey while the wife enjoyed a NUB with a red Cabernet. The La Aurora 107 had a little hit to it but was enjoyable! Thank you to Mikebot for the PIF!


----------



## Chris80

beerhound34 said:


> Last night was a nice evening sitting on the back porch, enjoying the cool Va night by the fireplace with his and her smokes. I enjoyed the La Aurora 107 with some TX whiskey while the wife enjoyed a NUB with a red Cabernet. The La Aurora 107 had a little hit to it but was enjoyable! Thank you to Mikebot for the PIF!
> 
> View attachment 55205


It sure was chilly last night.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Wish I could say the same, still hot and humid here.


----------



## BMWBen

Jericho Hill at the B&M last night


----------



## Chris80

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> It sure was chilly last night.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


However it is perfect cigar weather right now

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Just did an Aurora Cameroon Churchill rott. Good flavorful simple enjoyable smoke. Needed several relights, but I attribute that to no humi time to equalize the rH. Made a nice buy on a box of these on a Famous special, + the 17% BOTLORG discount.


----------



## Rondo

My first Oliva

View attachment 55208


View attachment 55209


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> My first Oliva
> 
> View attachment 55208
> 
> 
> View attachment 55209


what did you think? I love them.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

@Chris80 It burned amazingly. I've never seen an ash so perfect,uninterrupted like flowing water. The flavor was sweet wood throughout, but never changed as I assumed it would. I probably psyched myself out by buying into all the hype. Perhaps my palate wasn't in he zone today. It was a good smoke, not great. 
I picked up two Diadema samplers so I'll have plenty of opportunities to revisit down the road. My mind is open.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> @Chris80 It burned amazingly. I've never seen an ash so perfect,uninterrupted like flowing water. The flavor was sweet wood throughout, but never changed as I assumed it would. I probably psyched myself out by buying into all the hype. Perhaps my palate wasn't in he zone today. It was a good smoke, not great.
> I picked up two Diadema samplers so I'll have plenty of opportunities to revisit down the road. My mind is open.


Yes I don't recall any drastic changes however I've had 2 of them one ROTT and one not. I rested one a few weeks and it was better IMO

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Coworker gave me one of these


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project...


----------



## Steve C.

Just smoke something called GAGLIARDO. Sure wish I hadn't. Life is short.


----------



## socalocmatt

3 years has made this stick super smooth!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RayTango84

In between the Trick or Treaters having a Cohiba








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcpballer64

Trick or treat...it's only a little punch but I certainly enjoyed my first maduro.


----------



## 2skinny

Fuente Opus X Forbidden Lost City lancero after a rough 12 hours at work. I can't get a pic to upload from my iPhone. Is that common? Anyway, awesome cigar. I love lanceros.


----------



## Chris80

First time for this one. Hope it's a good one. Has had roughly 6 weeks in my humi.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva

tonyzoc said:


> Coworker gave me one of these


From a coworker, you say. Are ya'll hiring?:vs_smile:

Halloween seemed like a good time for a Pudgy Monster

This Mummy is the last of a set I won here in August of 2014. Probably the first winnings on the first forum I joined. Thanks @Trackmyer. R.I.P. my pudgy friends. I enjoyed burning every last one.


----------



## Chris80

Unfortunately, the only good thing to report so far is the ash is holding and the burn is even. Other then that...fuhgeddaboudit

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Sprouthog

Jekyll


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Jekyll


My Hyde? Is that you?

I just got the front light off. One pair of trick or treater. I actually don't mind this is an older persons neighborhood. The Mrs., took the niece and nephew trick or treating in the village center.

Remember in the cold North is dark at about 4:30pm. And fecking chilly. I hate going nocturnal. Couldn't fall asleep until I heard the cuckoo clock chirped 6:30am. I forced myself to get up around 3pm but I'm just now waking up. Unfortunately everything around here is closed or party mode. Too cold to walk to the pub. Don't want to leave the car and stagger home.

So drinking a Guinness in the hot fun while smoking a Padron 4000, is the best or most reasonable option for me. Love these sticks. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

... and yes I have a cuckoo clock. PITA to keep the weights pulled twice a day but my mom bought it eons ago in Switzerland. When we cleaned out my parents house I decided that it made much more sense to ship a cuckoo clock than a grandfather clock. I'm a sentimental boob. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot




----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> My Hyde? Is that you?
> 
> I just got the front light off. One pair of trick or treater. I actually don't mind this is an older persons neighborhood. The Mrs., took the niece and nephew trick or treating in the village center.
> 
> Remember in the cold North is dark at about 4:30pm. And fecking chilly. I hate going nocturnal. Couldn't fall asleep until I heard the cuckoo clock chirped 6:30am. I forced myself to get up around 3pm but I'm just now waking up. Unfortunately everything around here is closed or party mode. Too cold to walk to the pub. Don't want to leave the car and stagger home.
> 
> So drinking a Guinness in the hot fun while smoking a Padron 4000, is the best or most reasonable option for me. Love these sticks.
> View attachment 55214
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Padrons are a fantastic affordable cigar. I love there wrappers. I have a 7000 Maduro relaxing. The 6000 I had was out of this world. This Perdomo is eh. Not worth nubbing. I actually think it's the first stick I ditched at the band.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project...


I have a half box hibernating.
Please share your thoughts, Brother.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> ...fuhgeddaboudit


I was _very_ impressed with their Double Aged 12-Year Vintage Sun Grown.
Let me know if you would like a couple.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had to run in the house for a quick pit change out on both Guiness and grabbed my last Illusione Epernay La Monde. This is a cigar like Padron, which leaves the CC section another option but not a quest. Fantastic stick. 








Update. The nub on this cigar is fantastic. I will seek out more Epernay cigars from Illusione as they do indeed kick arse. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Trackmyer

gtechva said:


> From a coworker, you say. Are ya'll hiring?:vs_smile:
> 
> Halloween seemed like a good time for a Pudgy Monster
> 
> This Mummy is the last of a set I won here in August of 2014. Probably the first winnings on the first forum I joined. Thanks @Trackmyer. R.I.P. my pudgy friends. I enjoyed burning every last one.


Excellent. I'm glad you enjoyed them buddy.


----------



## Cibao Valley

La Gloria Cubana, Gilded Age:
Was o.k.but should have let it rest some more.


----------



## tonyzoc

Avo maduro and coffee on the stoop



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

Yesterday I enjoyed a Montecristo #2 Torpedo. Very enjoyable smoke.

Today I am working on rounding out a sampler I ordered about a month ago and I have a Gurkha Status Torpedo remaining. I enjoy the Gurkha name when I can get a good price on them.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Last night I had an Illusione Rothschild and a chocolate shake. One of the best experiences yet. My first Illusione, and I liked it so much I went back and bought a Gigante. Damn.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Last night I had an Illusione Rothschild and a chocolate shake. One of the best experiences yet. My first Illusione, and I liked it so much I went back and bought a Gigante. Damn.


Welcome to the Illusione train. I would recommend trying the Mj12, Epernay, 4/2g Slam and the Fume D' Amour. Illusione is a great brand with some magical blends.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Regius Seleccion Orchant, my B&M guy keeps recommending this brand and frankly this is probably my last attempt. They have a different flavor, but just don't really come alive.


----------



## JDom58

This one has been sitting in the humi for a couple of months waiting its turn. With the weather sunny and 90 degrees I figured it was time before taking a dip in the pool. Absolutely fantastic cigar even though it suffered a couple of scars when it rolled of the bar.


----------



## ForceofWill

God of Fire Serie B


----------



## Steve C.

I'm going for the top drawer today, and got out a AF in a 6 1/2 X 38 size ( have no idea what is was other than that, thanks to no other clue on the label). Damn thing was plugged from start to finish, which ruined the experience. Had to continuously open it up with a crochet needle each time I took a draw. Really chaps my hide.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> I was _very_ impressed with their Double Aged 12-Year Vintage Sun Grown.
> Let me know if you would like a couple.


 @Rondo that is extremely kind of you. It's weird, I had a Brickhouse Maduro which was garbage and this Perdomo Maduro which was older garbage. I've had Patel and Fuente Maduros that were outstanding. I guess I have some research to do on what I like and what I don't like with Maduros.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> This one has been sitting in the humi for a couple of months waiting its turn. With the weather sunny and 90 degrees I figured it was time before taking a dip in the pool. Absolutely fantastic cigar even though it suffered a couple of scars when it rolled of the bar.
> 
> View attachment 55223


What I would give for 90 degree poolside cigar smoking.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I had to run in the house for a quick pit change out on both Guiness and grabbed my last Illusione Epernay La Monde. This is a cigar like Padron, which leaves the CC section another option but not a quest. Fantastic stick.
> View attachment 55215
> 
> 
> Update. The nub on this cigar is fantastic. I will seek out more Epernay cigars from Illusione as they do indeed kick arse.
> View attachment 55216
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Excellent combo. 
I'm going to get de-testiciled for saying this, but I prefer the Nigerian/West African brew Guinness. It's incredibly sweet, almost syrupy, but pair it up with the right cigar and I'm as happy as a dog with two cocks.


----------



## ForceofWill

Love affair


----------



## Chris80

This may just not be my Maduro weekend. Last night with that garbage Perdomo and now this beautifully delicious AF 858 Maduro with the tightest draw I've ever had. Hopefully it'll loosen up some. Flavors are spot on so far at least in the first several draws even with the little smoke output. It never opened up. I think I pulled a muscle trying to draw on this thing. I tried unplugging. What a heartbreaker.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## quazy50

Pudgy Jason to end the Halloween weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casManG

Enjoying a Flor de Las Antillas by My Father on my deck watching football with my little buddy


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

casManG said:


> Enjoying a Flor de Las Antillas by My Father on my deck watching football with my little buddy
> 
> View attachment 55233


Those My Fathers are great smokes.

As an aside, is the frog an ashtray?


----------



## casManG

SmokingAndInvesting said:


> Those My Fathers are great smokes.
> 
> As an aside, is the frog an ashtray?


No it's not...but i wish it was!! Just a lamp so I can see my keyboard while typing


----------



## Steve C.

Just finished an 6 1/2 X 50 Padron maduro. Delish from start to finish.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9DC


----------



## Busco




----------



## Steve C.

Lastly, a Torano Exodus 1959. Not outstanding, but not bad.


----------



## Bcpballer64

Really enjoying this KUBA I like it quite well.


----------



## JDom58

Busco said:


>


Nice looking cigar band! How was the cigar?


----------



## Andrew530

Had an Alec Bradley Tempus to start off the day while sitting in terrible traffic.

It was pretty good, stayed very smooth and cool while it got stronger as it went. It was even better because it was free with an order from CI a couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

I am so glad I joined this forum. I have been enjoying my cigar collection more since joining. I had a well aged L'Atelier 54. Smooth and fantastic!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Aurora Connecticut


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I knew S.T. Dupont was bought by a company from Hong Kong but not that they were manufactured in China. 
Interesting.


----------



## egoo33

Rondo said:


> I knew S.T. Dupont was bought by a company from Hong Kong but not that they were manufactured in China.
> Interesting.


Hands down best lighter I've ever had after switching out 6 xikars at my bm I needed an upgrade. A year of daily use never a misfire worth every penny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

LA Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy Robusto...


----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> I have a half box hibernating.
> Please share your thoughts, Brother.


I love these in the Robusto size. I had some in the 60rg that are good, but just too big a rg to smoke all the time. The wrapper is oily and slick. Tastes of earth/leather, coffee and nuts. Arguably, the best $2.00 cigar out there when scoring them on Cbid. I think they do great with a few months rest, but it's hard to wait when I see them glistening in the humidor....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have had to reduce smoking. Head cold. Nothing yesterday. Just trying a small cubanito and the throat is screaming WTF? I got tricked on Halloween and got me flu shot. I was starting in on the head cold and that doesn't help. Hopefully back in a couple days. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I had a Macanudo Green label today. Mild but a very decent smoke. I enjoy a smoke on my car ride home so I am at the mercy of what I bring with me to work.


----------



## Chris80

Tonight my beautiful baby girl took her first steps. Three in all! So proud. To celebrate I chose the Decade which I have been resting and awaiting a special occasion. I think this qualifies.

Proud Poppa

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Hi @Chris80 congrats on your little girls first steps proud Poppa!!


----------



## Bcpballer64

Congratulations! !


----------



## Chris80

Thank you guys I really appreciate it. So far this stick is pretty good. The pre light draws told a very different story on what this is developing into. Very spicy. Into the second third now. 


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Tonight my beautiful baby girl took her first steps. Three in all! So proud. To celebrate I chose the Decade which I have been resting and awaiting a special occasion. I think this qualifies.
> 
> Proud Poppa
> 
> The draw is absolutely perfect, the burn absolutely perfect. The flavors left ALOT to be desired. I expected more from this stick for the price. In the future I'll have another...maybe. Not overly impressed. I've had better Patels. I was told this was his BEST cigar. I just don't believe it.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 80th


----------



## egoo33

DC 4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FizixFan

As a cigar noob, I'm trying to calibrate my palate by smoking inexpensive sticks. Yesterday was a Cigar-dot-com Purple Label ($3.50). Draw was very loose, but it burned well and the mild taste worked for me.


----------



## Steve C.

I nightcapped with a NUB Habano. Numerous touchups, and the flavor was nothing special. Maybe it was the outside humidity, since it just rained here.

And, congratulations, Chris.


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


I had the same experience with a RP Decade.


----------



## Busco




----------



## Steve C.

A.M. smoke was a Camacho Criollo robusto. Decent, but not great.


----------



## Steve C.

Could people make kindof a mini review along with their pics and posts, or is that relegated to the full blown review thread? Mostly there aren't even any comments as to whether the smoke was good or bad, and many times the labels are unreadable.


----------



## BMWBen

Steve C. said:


> Could people make kindof a mini review along with their pics and posts, or is that relegated to the full blown review thread? Mostly there aren't even any comments as to whether the smoke was good or bad, and many times the labels are unreadable.


I agree Steve its always nice to see some notes on how it tasted or if it was even a good/bad stick


----------



## DonMerlin

Perdomo 20th Aniversary
Nice even burn.
Medium strength
Very good aroma.
I got this at my B&M shop. $$
Looking for a deal on line.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I haven't had a cigar in about a week or so. (So much for the addiction) I've finally got some time, was gone on vacation last week and had no cigars! Turns out Stone brewery is smoke free and so is Lego land!  
Anyway, decided to kick it off today with a Guinness and a LP9- first one for me.

***update*** so far it's a shit stick, great aroma but has construction issues. I can draw and get air, no smoke with very little resistance. But I get zero smoke? In order to get smoke I have to draw super hard and fast?! Wtf? No crack or anything but it's taking in air from somewhere. 
It's also burning a weird slit in the center.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm starting with a full sized toro from the B&M. It's ring says Perdomo Habano Maduro, but since it's from my B&M it can't be a real Habano. Super chocolate flavors with graham cracker. Tasty as all get out. 







This is the unwrapped band. The foot cap is inside. Great so far. It's been a very frustrating day. 







So far so good. It's hard to do more as I'm smoking but will try a bit of a follow up later. I actually just stuck my hand into the humi. Grabbed this thinking it was an Undercrown. It's a pleasant surprise even not being an Undercrown.

Update. Fantastic all the way. I'm nubbing. Great build, burn and solid flavors all the way to the end. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78

Aquaelvis said:


> I haven't had a cigar in about a week or so. (So much for the addiction) I've finally got some time, was gone on vacation last week and had no cigars! Turns out Stone brewery is smoke free and so is Lego land!
> Anyway, decided to kick it off today with a Guinness and a LP9- first one for me.
> 
> ***update*** so far it's a shit stick, great aroma but has construction issues. I can draw and get air, no smoke with very little resistance. But I get zero smoke? In order to get smoke I have to draw super hard and fast?! Wtf? No crack or anything but it's taking in air from somewhere.
> It's also burning a weird slit in the center.


Don't give up on this one - Lp 9's are fantastic. Sucks if you got a dud.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

Padron 7000 Maduro. Yes it's been one of those days. 







So far oh so good. This monster is fantastic so far. 







Just into the second third now. Spiciness has mellowed out and now it's pure rich tobacco. The burn line is perfect. Just what I needed. 







Just about into the final third and let me say this stick is amazing. Perfect burn still. Ash is holding great. Perfect construction. Flavors have rounded to tree nuts and that sorta country morning dew. Outstanding. 







Working the nub on this powerhouse. Ok there's been some shifting in my mind. As if so far the La Aroma De Cuba is still my #1 but this bad boy has easily without a doubt hit #2 . Now that undoubtedly may change since I have received some top notch sticks which I have not tried yet from 2 BOTL on here and tomorrow I will be receiving 5 Bolivar Cofradia Belicosos and 5 Illusione Rothschilds. Very highly anticipated stick I have been wanting to try for a while now as well. 









Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm starting with a full sized toro from the B&M. It's ring says Perdomo Habano Maduro, but since it's from my B&M it can't be a real Habano. Super chocolate flavors with graham cracker. Tasty as all get out.
> View attachment 55262
> 
> This is the unwrapped band. The foot cap is inside. Great so far. It's been a very frustrating day.
> View attachment 55263
> 
> So far so good. It's hard to do more as I'm smoking but will try a bit of a follow up later. I actually just stuck my hand into the humi. Grabbed this thinking it was an Undercrown. It's a pleasant surprise even not being an Undercrown.
> 
> Update. Fantastic all the way. I'm nubbing. Great build, burn and solid flavors all the way to the end.
> View attachment 55264
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Glad to see you're feeling better!!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. Dog to bed (Thank God) and in the tub for no. 2 of the evening.

This comes courtesy of Chris80 and its my first Rocky Patel "the Edge," Maduro. Yes those Padron's are hard to top. Echinacea tea cleared up the head along with loads of sleep.

So we are off to a good start. Drinking a rum/ ginger liqueur (Snap) based "Buck" with some OJ and club soda over ice. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Notes to follow. Less chocolate as the first was all amazing cocoa with a bit if other secondary flavors. This is cedar and some roasted espresso beans and leather so far just 1" in. ....

Okay. Back. In a it more. Ash holding but cut end is getting squirrelly. The foot needed to be touch up a bit to get this burning evenly. A chewing tobacco flavored Maduro wrapper. Think Levi Garret plug but less sweet. More leather and green plant like taste. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I went with a Camacho Robusto. I am trying to make space in my humidors for the 40 or so that I have coming tomorrow...at least that is my excuse.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Dog to bed (Thank God) and in the tub for no. 2 of the evening.
> 
> This comes courtesy of Chris80 and its my first Rocky Patel "the Edge," Maduro. Yes those Padron's are hard to top. Echinacea tea cleared up the head along with loads of sleep.
> 
> So we are off to a good start. Drinking a rum/ ginger liqueur (Snap) based "Buck" with some OJ and club soda over ice.
> View attachment 55266
> 
> 
> Notes to follow. Less chocolate as the first was all amazing cocoa with a bit if other secondary flavors. This is cedar and some roasted espresso beans and leather so far just 1" in. ....
> 
> Okay. Back. In a it more. Ash holding but cut end is getting squirrelly. The foot needed to be touch up a bit to get this burning evenly. A chewing tobacco flavored Maduro wrapper. Think Levi Garret plug but less sweet. More leather and green plant like taste.
> View attachment 55267
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The first one I had of the Maduro was the "missle". Much smaller torpedo. It was all cocoa from start to finish. You mentioned the green plant taste. Now that you mention that I agree.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Like plantain. Banana's more starchy cousin that needs a good cooking to be enjoyed properly. Less roasted coffee beans as well. Still while the end wrap is starting to give the burning end is moving slowly but evenly. I would recommend punching these in the future. Still a solid smoke.

Okay more than halfway through. Flavors have not increased at all. Kind of fallen apart as I to rotate the cigars mouth end to keep it from falling apart. The burn is very good and loads of smoke is coming out. Serious leather. Again that plantain like greenness lurks in the mouth and in the smoke. Hard to make if this is a stick I would do again. Maybe it needs some serious humidor time. I have the corojo version and it will get plenty of rest. Rocky Patel is doing an event at my local B&M next month on my birthday. I'll ask them recommended rest time.

Where I'm at with this beast. 







A touch of the bitters from walnut skins popping in now.

About one more inch in I had to chuck the stick. It was getting all wonky in the flavors and the mouth end was pushing out tobacco. Bummer but it was very educational. I would ouch this for sure. Plus humi aging recommended. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Padron 4000 Maduro tonight from our shops cigar tasting. Got two 4000's (maduro and natural) and a 1964 Anny for $15!! Sent the wife back in to grab another bag. I've had this one before when I first started and thought it was WAY too much cigar in body. Not anymore. What a great smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Padron 4000 Maduro tonight from our shops cigar tasting. Got two 4000's (maduro and natural) and a 1964 Anny for $15!! Sent the wife back in to grab another bag. I've had this one before when I first started and thought it was WAY too much cigar in body. Not anymore. What a great smoke.
> 
> View attachment 55272


Amazing deal. I would have the wife and her siblings and cousins lined up. I've paid over $20 for the 1964 anniversary, alone. Padron are great sticks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BEEEZZE

Picked up some tonic for this afternoons drank and this AB jumped in the bag

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've woken up a bit. Starting things off with a Drew Estates Undercrown Toro. So far it's excellent. Nice ash, smoke smooth with some sweeter notes of marzipan's almond goodness. An elegant smoke thus far. I need to get a few Liga Privada now....









Pairing with Jameson's Irish whisky and 7up over ice. Very nice complimentary beverage with most things. This pairing works as well.

... Following this under row hasn't been a let down. A few torch shots to touch up for even burning but a great stick either way.










Nice white smoke and ash as well. Nothing bitter about this.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Smoking this Joya de Nic Belicoso, while I'm "fixin" to smoke some fresh salmon filets and straight from the garden green beans.....Yum Yum!....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Anybody else like a dash of good bitters in their mixed drink. I totally forgot them making last nights Buck. I wonder how it would be to add into 7up and whisky?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I had a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 today. For the $4 a stick that I paid, I would gladly buy more of these. Absolutely delicious and it smoked perfect.


----------



## Chris80

Pre light draw was a little tight and slightly floral. Excellent spice and tobacco. Slightest hints of nuts. Absolute perfect burn line. A little tight but certainly not unmanageable. Although, I like more smoke but the taste is fantastic so far. 








1 inch mark and I'm still enjoying. Has a short finish which tastes amazing but I wish it was long finish. It's definitely full flavor but medium strength so far. Zero harshness. 









About a half inch from the band. Flavors are really showing now. Tree nuts, sugar cookie light leather and red pepper flakes on the back end. Still a medium strenght and full flavor. Solid stick. No relight and no touch ups needed. I don't think I would buy a box but Ya never know. But I will definitely keep some on hand. Maybe in a month or two in the humi they will strengthen. That would be ideal. Definitely nub worthy. 








Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Anybody else like a dash of good bitters in their mixed drink. I totally forgot them making last nights Buck. I wonder how it would be to add into 7up and whisky?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I haven't sloshed any bitters in a great while....


----------



## Rondo

Old Fashioned, Don Draper style.


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> I haven't sloshed any bitters in a great while....


I bought some good ones a bit back. Better than your standard angostura bitters but pricy for a little bit of aromatics and a touch of better tasting drinks. Such is the price I'm happy to pay out. Maybe go through a bottle once in 3+ years. Like a seriously good hot sauce. Worth it's weight in gold.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Old Fashioned, Don Draper style.


Yep. Draper's (damn you autocorrect) the name. D.D. are my initials and I have a Brooks Brothers suit. Still my cousin Don is a bit sleazy but again so was the Hamm character. Every time I see January Jones I think of how lucky he was to be in set with her. Great actress but she would annoy me with that attitude and voice. She's currently in last man on Earth. Painstaking show for the few laughs you get. Still she looks good.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Camacho Select SR


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Camacho Select SR


Is you avatar a Wazoo Cougar?

I decided to light up another Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill. I need the room and am trying to get the bigger cigars smoked that were just 5er trials. This one is pretty decent. Leather with some dark molasses. I punched this one after using stogieninjas tip to lick the back. No tears. Easy draw and cool smoke but burning up fairly quick









I am more than half way through and not hating the big stick. The box press isn't making things bad but easier to hold for sure. Going well with more 7up and Jameson's with a touch of bitters. I think I really like the extra shake of the bitters

Progress so far. Maybe a touch of light mocha in the mix now.









Will update as nub. At the nub. The nub seems to go out easily if I'm not paying attention. Same basic flavors but with some nicotine build up even with purging. Such is life with a punched cap. The burning slowed and still is putting out a ton of smoke. Have to puff every 30-45 seconds or it will go out. Need to drink more and finger space is getting critical. 








Probably won't go much further with this.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BMWBen

Perdomo slow aged while mowing the lawn today, this is the second one I've tried. The first one was about a week of rest and not that great, this one was about 2 months of rest and a tasted like a whole new cigar. A lot of espresso at first and throughout then some nuts later on in the smoke. Great stick


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BMWBen said:


> View attachment 55288


Great Pic. 
Frame that and hang it in The Cave.


----------



## tonyzoc

Got these today...I should give them a rest first...I just needed to smoke one to make sure their genuine...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

BMWBen said:


> Perdomo slow aged while mowing the lawn today, this is the second one I've tried. The first one was about a week of rest and not that great, this one was about 2 months of rest and a tasted like a whole new cigar. A lot of espresso at first and throughout then some nuts later on in the smoke. Great stick
> View attachment 55288


Great knock around cigar and Ez on the wallet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

CAO Gold Maduro with a Starbucks Mocha Frappuccino. Sugar free, of course!


----------



## Sprouthog

Champagne InHand said:


> Is you avatar a Wazoo Cougar?
> 
> I decided to light up another Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill. I need the room and am trying to get the bigger cigars smoked that were just 5er trials. This one is pretty decent. Leather with some dark molasses. I punched this one after using stogieninjas tip to lick the back. No tears. Easy draw and cool smoke but burning up fairly quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than half way through and not hating the big stick. The box press isn't making things bad but easier to hold for sure. Going well with more 7up and Jameson's with a touch of bitters. I think I really like the extra shake of the bitters
> 
> Progress so far. Maybe a touch of light mocha in the mix now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update as nub. At the nub. The nub seems to go out easily if I'm not paying attention. Same basic flavors but with some nicotine build up even with purging. Such is life with a punched cap. The burning slowed and still is putting out a ton of smoke. Have to puff every 30-45 seconds or it will go out. Need to drink more and finger space is getting critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't go much further with this.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Central WA Wildcats. Presando is a good smoke but the burn can be a little wonky.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I knew I had seen that before. I spent a week at CWU. Nice little college town. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

MF Conn Toro

View attachment 55292


Not my cup of tea but Chippy thoroughly enjoyed the Dirty Rat I shared with him.

View attachment 55293


----------



## Aquaelvis

Thought I'd toast something good this morning...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Working on a corona of Illusione MK ROTT. Such a great and tasty stick. 








With 7up and whisky plus bitters. I really enjoyed that last night. Progress so far. 









Just so much amazing tobacco flavor and tons of smoke. As close to any Cuban as it gets. Could switch it out for a CC Bolivar Royal Corona and I wouldn't notice.

Down to the nub. This went to fast. Need to run in for a refill. Maybe a Kristoff Muduro Belicoso. Those looked tasty. The Kristoff and Illusione came sans cellophane so there all in the on deck batting box. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> MF Conn Toro
> 
> View attachment 55292
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea but Chippy thoroughly enjoyed the Dirty Rat I shared with him.
> 
> View attachment 55293


Don't you hate phones auto focusing on the wrong objects. Lol.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

DPG Blue Label - tons of spice, leather, cocoa perfect match to my creamy iced coffee


----------



## droy1958

AB Prensado. After around a year nap, they actually act like they want to burn without five relights, and also giving up some flavor. They took a nose dive a year or two ago. It was disappointing as I liked them...


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> AB Prensado. After around a year nap, they actually act like they want to burn without five relights, and also giving up some flavor. They took a nose dive a year or two ago. It was disappointing as I liked them...


Thanks for that input. I have 2 left. Overall a decent but nondescript Churchill.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Tonight my beautiful baby girl took her first steps. Three in all! So proud. To celebrate I chose the Decade which I have been resting and awaiting a special occasion. I think this qualifies.
> 
> Proud Poppa
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Sweet!!!...


----------



## droy1958

FizixFan said:


> As a cigar noob, I'm trying to calibrate my palate by smoking inexpensive sticks. Yesterday was a Cigar-dot-com Purple Label ($3.50). Draw was very loose, but it burned well and the mild taste worked for me.


You'll eventually re-calibrate. For that price, try Foundry Chillin' Moose, Quorum or Schizo....


----------



## droy1958

Sprouthog said:


> Central WA Wildcats. Presando is a good smoke but the burn can be a little wonky.


Yeppers on the Prensado....


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Sweet!!!...


Sweet to begin with. Now imagine that they will run and I mean run, everywhere for about the next 4 years. Luckily their stride is shorter than dads. Watch for climbing too. My son was atop of our refrigerator once he figured out to push kitchenette chairs to the countertop. It took about 40 seconds.

Other than that, big congrats. I have to say every word OSX or iOS learns gets dumped with each update. A not so smart phone. More like 10 second Tom.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I smoked a Macanudo Hyde Park. ~sprays herself down with flame retardant~


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I ran in and grabbed the Kristoff torp Maduro. Problem is I've made it through the day on water and icebreaker sugar free mints. The only carbs are coming from 7jp and the whisky. I'm seasoned but could eat a full cow right now at least a half a brisket. Pizza is ordered and wine will be coming up from the cellar soon as I'm done here. So in 90 minutes or so. 









This is a gray smoke. Dark cocoa and leather with hints of sweet tobacco from the Maduro wrapper. Glad I bought these. The full 30 from CP showed. Pictures of that on the other thread.

So far I'm a bit over an inch in with a drink refill. 









Fantastic stick. Wish I had a box. Nubbing it now. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 55290
> 
> 
> CAO Gold Maduro with a Starbucks Mocha Frappuccino. Sugar free, of course!


I forgot to add sweet background picture!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Can't decide what I want to have tonight. It's rare but I have no baby or gf home. So I have time. 
Ok I decided. Dave bomb!









Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Follow that up with the Ave Maria. I thought both were pleasant smokes. The GH is chocked full of cedar. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Follow that up with the Ave Maria. I thought both were pleasant smokes. The GH is chocked full of cedar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It smells wonderful. This is my first cigar wrapped in cedar. I'm looking forward to this!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

It's goin down!
A







so far so good

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> It's goin down!
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Pre light draws were graham cracker, cedar and spice. Man it was gingerbread house! First few draws smooth as butter. Great smoke spice. Loving it.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## C.Rock

Undercrown. Nice. Pretty smooth. Kind of coats my tongue making in hard to taste much.


----------



## C.Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked a Macanudo Hyde Park. ~sprays herself down with flame retardant~


Not sure what is about those, but... Not good. I think my friend called them "cigarette-y"


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Follow that up with the Ave Maria. I thought both were pleasant smokes. The GH is chocked full of cedar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


This is definitely the most cedar I've ever tasted. Pleasant is definitely how I would describe this stick along with the Bolivar from last night.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Pre light draws were graham cracker, cedar and spice. Man it was gingerbread house! First few draws smooth as butter. Great smoke spice. Loving it.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Tiny bottle of Captain's. Just your daily allotment or keeping the gf worries at bay. I usually buy the liter. It fits better under the sink with all this poisonous in quantity. One side booze and mixers and the other nasty cleansers. It brings about the evolutionary process.

Except vodka. I've had a 1.75l Ketel One in the freezer for almost 2 years. Gift card for Christmas bought that one.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Tiny bottle of Captain's. Just your daily allotment or keeping the gf worries at bay. I usually buy the liter. It fits better under the sink with all this poisonous in quantity. One side booze and mixers and the other nasty cleansers. It brings about the evolutionary process.
> 
> Except vodka. I've had a 1.75l Ketel One in the freezer for almost 2 years. Gift card for Christmas bought that one.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


When I bought that I went in for the private stock that I think you recommended lol. Well the credit card machine was down do it was cash only and I think I had just enough cash for that bottle hahaha. And your first two assumptions are spot on as well!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

Champagne InHand said:


> I forgot to add sweet background picture!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I have no clue what the building is in front of you but it looks very cool.


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I went with a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniv. Champagne. It was a flavorful stick but I had it while driving so I was not able to enjoy a drink with it. I picked up a five pack and I have four left. While it wasn't "bad" I am going to ensure that I enjoy the remaining four with a complementing drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm just busting Chris80's balls because I feel like we are friends and kindred spirits. My amazingly tolerant wife showed up with NYC style thin crust pepperoni pizza with the small pepperoni. Yep NYC authentic. We had a nice sit down watching things from the Addams family and the League, once the princess retired. Anyway I saw the opportunity for a 3rd smoke so I took it. Chris's favorite La Amor de Cuba in toro size. With a glass of 2011 Tua-Rita Sangiovese SuperTuscan. Sweet berries and alcoholic. Nice bottle.

Remember I'm just busting balls wherever I can. This is the start of the wide smoke with fruity red Tuscan wine.










Okay, in just lit the cigar and my mental status is questionable. The wife is (nor Serbs, trying to get me killed) okay with things so I'm doing just fine... unless I drown, then somebody let the coppers know I was doing just fine before said smoke and wine. Wine is some tasty, juicy berries stuff. Worth it's weight in gold with a proper pizza. I'm such a wuss, when it comes to cigars that are bigger than a 54rg. I accept that I'm no blower. I don't see how the gals do it. I love that they do it, just can't put myself in that position.

Okay X-rated content in 3rd cigar of the afternoon post. I might follow up this if nub worthy.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

SmokingAndInvesting said:


> I have no clue what the building is in front of you but it looks very cool.


Some famous airport terminal of world class. Amelia is the Earhart, incarnate.

Okay a it more than a bit buzzed. Will need to milk the water tonight or opt for the alka-seltzer remedy tonight. Hopefully all will work out. After an Illusione MK and Kristoff this LAdC toro is feeling like a nicotine bomb. 
Probable the 7&whisky and red wine on top of it. That pizza was fantastic so ill take my punishment.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Worst combo ever red X wine and a decent smoke. You need sugar not just tannins and acids. Want to throw out the LAdC. Not fair. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> Worst combo ever red X wine and a decent smoke. You need sugar not just tannins and acids. Want to throw out the LAdC. Not fair.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I love a red wine with a cigar. To each their own. (guess it also matters which wine and which stick)

Tonight, Bacardi and Diet Coke


----------



## quazy50

Anyone know which tat this is?

Had it while making sure I'm spot in for when a deer comes in range.










Should be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Can't deal with LAdC nub. Need sugar. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

Prime Rib Night at Leaf. Also, $4 Guinny drafts. Ah, the Anejo #48 . The weekend started early!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked an Alec Bradley Connecticut Torpedo today, and it was pretty bad. Not "AWFUL", but not enjoyable either. The cigar became soft in the middle and a bit hot, and I had burn issues, as well as having to relight it half way through. Didn't really pay attention to the flavors, but there was nothing there that wowed me.

The draw was also pretty tight. Not sure why though; I got a decent enough cut on the cap.


----------



## Busco

Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda. Wonderful smoke with baking spice, sweet tobacco and toast. If you haven't tried one, you should. 








Asylum 99 Problems Lancero. Leather, cedar, chocolate. Ok. Not extraordinary.


----------



## elco69

Jade Falcon said:


> Smoked an Alec Bradley Connecticut Torpedo today, and it was pretty bad. Not "AWFUL", but not enjoyable either. The cigar became soft in the middle and a bit hot, and I had burn issues, as well as having to relight it half way through. Didn't really pay attention to the flavors, but there was nothing there that wowed me.
> 
> The draw was also pretty tight. Not sure why though; I got a decent enough cut on the cap.


Sounds over humidified to me


----------



## Jade Falcon

elco69 said:


> Sounds over humidified to me


Yeah, I considered that. But it sat in my Tupperdore for 2 months at 65% RH. Perhaps it should have been longer?


----------



## elco69

Jade Falcon said:


> Yeah, I considered that. But it sat in my Tupperdore for 2 months at 65% RH. Perhaps it should have been longer?


I am not Connecticut smoker, but I find that the Connecticut take longer to re-acclimate and like lower RH, almost 60%. That is just based on my limited experience with lighter wrapper sticks, but all that I have smoked have been similar experience to yours, the only ones that were better were ones that sat longer and lower.

Anyone else a regular lighter smoker who can jump in on this?


----------



## Jade Falcon

elco69 said:


> I am not Connecticut smoker, but I find that the Connecticut take longer to re-acclimate and like lower RH, almost 60%. That is just based on my limited experience with lighter wrapper sticks, but all that I have smoked have been similar experience to yours, the only ones that were better were ones that sat longer and lower.
> 
> Anyone else a regular lighter smoker who can jump in on this?


Huh! This kinda makes sense. I smoked a CAO Gold Torpedo last week, probably 9 days ago or so, and it burned beautifully and had beautiful ash. Never had to relight it once, and only a minor touchup. That cigar sat in my Tupperdore for at LEAST 3 months.


----------



## elco69

Jade Falcon said:


> Huh! This kinda makes sense. I smoked a CAO Gold Torpedo last week, probably 9 days ago or so, and it burned beautifully and had beautiful ash. Never had to relight it once, and only a minor touchup. That cigar sat in my Tupperdore for at LEAST 3 months.


I typically let most of my stuff rest at least 6 months, even though I sneak one or two, well maybe three in before hand. My RP Royal Vintage took almost 9 months before they became enjoyable, creamy butter and leather before that they were acrid and bitter with a tough burn. I don't know why they take longer, for me it is what it is and since I have less then 10 Connecticut sticks in my collection, I am not gonna over think it.

Glad you enjoyed that CAO Gold. I have handful of the CAO Around the World Samplers resting


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Worst combo ever red X wine and a decent smoke. You need sugar not just tannins and acids. Want to throw out the LAdC. Not fair.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Dave, that's heresy!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## ForceofWill

Opus Perfection 5


----------



## Jade Falcon

elco69 said:


> I typically let most of my stuff rest at least 6 months, even though I sneak one or two, well maybe three in before hand. My RP Royal Vintage took almost 9 months before they became enjoyable, creamy butter and leather before that they were acrid and bitter with a tough burn. I don't know why they take longer, for me it is what it is and since I have less then 10 Connecticut sticks in my collection, I am not gonna over think it.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed that CAO Gold. I have handful of the CAO Around the World Samplers resting


Thanks for the info bro! Didn't really like that CAO Gold though. Beautiful burn and ash, but not huge on the flavors. May have benefited with a couple more months of rest though.


----------



## George007

Puffed this amazing Padron 1964 Maduro. Aged over 3 years. This beauty is full of flavor and is smooth! Padron in my opinion makes the best cigars out there.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Just smoked a well-rested Nub Maduro (the wrapper slid right off). Honestly, I was preparing for the worst, but I'm at a loss for words. Almost perfect.

My only gripe is that it had a horrific nicotine content, I only made it about half way. I just can't, I'm high as a kite, which is disappointing because I wanted the whole thing. I think I need a fiver, stat. Give them a couple years this time, mmmm!


----------



## NJAYSR




----------



## NJAYSR

Definitely a top notch stick!! @George007


----------



## saleen0027

NJAYSR said:


> View attachment 55311


I just smoked that one a few weeks ago and couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## saleen0027

I'm a few days late with this post but... 2 nights ago I had a Man O' War Ruination. I think it was too moist, I could hardly muster any smoke from it. It was also burning a good inch from the foot of the cigar which was odd. I've never had that happen, any ideas what it could have been? 

Last night I had a Hoyo de Monterrey, Excalibur. Great smoke, was my favorite before I found Partagas.


----------



## lostmedic

While waiting on cable man


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watching the wind turn everything from Warm to cold with serious gusts. I had to try the Illusione 88 Maduro. 









Probably should have let these sit longer. A beautiful cigar but I know it has more to offer. An inch in. Toasted graham crackers and heavy dark chocolate. 









Definitely some flavor of roasted barley malt. If you have brewed your own ale or toured a bunch of breweries you can taste that in the air at times. Maybe some roasted coffee beans but just a smell. No big coffee or Cocoa flavors. This is just enjoyable for the dark wood notes as much as anything. Classy and elegant. I would love to age this a year at 70% then let it dry out a touch before smoking to note the differences.

Definitely some mahogany and ebony notes. I love small wood shops where people make classy little boxes for jewelry, watches or smokes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Jade Falcon

saleen0027 said:


> I'm a few days late with this post but... 2 nights ago I had a Man O' War Ruination. I think it was too moist, I could hardly muster any smoke from it. It was also burning a good inch from the foot of the cigar which was odd. I've never had that happen, any ideas what it could have been?
> 
> *Last night I had a Hoyo de Monterrey, Excalibur.* Great smoke, was my favorite before I found Partagas.


I had an Emperor size HdM Excalibur a few weeks back, and it was an AWESOME smoke! I'll definitely pick up another one. It burned beautifully and had good flavors. Very underrated cigar!



Champagne InHand said:


> Watching the wind turn everything from Warm to cold with serious gusts. I had to try the Illusione 88 Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have let these sit longer. A beautiful cigar but I know it has more to offer. An inch in. Toasted graham crackers and heavy dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely some flavor of roasted barley malt. If you have brewed your own ale or toured a bunch of breweries you can taste that in the air at times. Maybe some roasted coffee beans but just a smell. No big coffee or Cocoa flavors. This is just enjoyable for the dark wood notes as much as anything. Classy and elegant. I would love to age this a year at 70% then let it dry out a touch before smoking to note the differences.
> 
> Definitely some mahogany and ebony notes. I love small wood shops where people make classy little boxes for jewelry, watches or smokes.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I have one of these sitting in my Tupperdore, which I bought probably about 2 months ago or so. What *non-alcoholic* drink would you recommend to go with this? Preferably, a common drink that I can buy anywhere.

And I've been told this cigar is a real ass kicker if you've only had a light meal. Would you say this is true, and should I wait until I have a large meal to smoke it?


----------



## Chewbacca

saleen0027 said:


> I just smoked that one a few weeks ago and couldn't agree with you more.


One of the best Montes in my book. Excellent choice.


----------



## Chris80

Chewbacca said:


> One of the best Montes in my book. Excellent choice.


Ever have a Monte Classic #2 ? Is it worth the price?

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chewbacca

Chris80 said:


> Ever have a Monte Classic #2 ? Is it worth the price?
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Used to be a regular runner from my stable, but fell out of fashion for reasons which completely pass me by. Maybe there was the odd dud, or more likely I was too busy looking for new breeds to try out. Can't fault 'em, come rain or shine.

Worth the price? Definitely in my book. Not as glam as the Noche, but smoother running over a longer stretch. 
Note to self: must pick up a few for myself during the season of loving and giving.


----------



## egoo33

Fuente Fuente










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 55312
> 
> 
> While waiting on cable man











Hope it went well :beerchug:


----------



## Chris80

Chewbacca said:


> Used to be a regular runner from my stable, but fell out of fashion for reasons which completely pass me by. Maybe there was the odd dud, or more likely I was too busy looking for new breeds to try out. Can't fault 'em, come rain or shine.
> 
> Worth the price? Definitely in my book. Not as glam as the Noche, but smoother running over a longer stretch.
> Note to self: must pick up a few for myself during the season of loving and giving.


I may have to bite the bullet. I mean I've picked up more expensive sticks but for some reason I have been avoiding buying one like the plague. I think I may like it to much I mean let's face it, it's a Montecristo.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico

I had one of these a while back and it was a disappointing experience to say the least. I figured I'd give it another go since Dave raves about these and we all know La Aromas are my favorite. This ones a Magnifico which is a first for me. It's just opening up to the body and lemme tell ya, this is really good so far. 















A few relights but that's ok. It tastes great. Geez this is a big cigar lol

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jade Falcon said:


> I had an Emperor size HdM Excalibur a few weeks back, and it was an AWESOME smoke! I'll definitely pick up another one. It burned beautifully and had good flavors. Very underrated cigar!
> 
> I have one of these sitting in my Tupperdore, which I bought probably about 2 months ago or so. What *non-alcoholic* drink would you recommend to go with this? Preferably, a common drink that I can buy anywhere.
> 
> And I've been told this cigar is a real ass kicker if you've only had a light meal. Would you say this is true, and should I wait until I have a large meal to smoke it?


I had two cheeseburgers prior just in case but I think a black tea, hot or cold would pair nicely.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> Used to be a regular runner from my stable, but fell out of fashion for reasons which completely pass me by. Maybe there was the odd dud, or more likely I was too busy looking for new breeds to try out. Can't fault 'em, come rain or shine.
> 
> Worth the price? Definitely in my book. Not as glam as the Noche, but smoother running over a longer stretch.
> Note to self: must pick up a few for myself during the season of loving and giving.


Prefer the CC version of this but I had a NC Monte just a few weeks back. They certainly don't suck.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> I had two cheeseburgers prior just in case but I think a black tea, hot or cold would pair nicely.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks! Not a tea drinker myself. Perhaps an iced coffee or soda? I don't do hot coffees either.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second smoke. I forgot to snap an opening shot. Hurried a little as I hear my dog going a bit berserk in his 48" crate.

Another shot of the cocoa filled Perdomo Habano Maduro. A solid NC cigar but probably better in the short term as opposed to aging. It's so good now, why take the chance. As with many a CP purchase you just don't know the age on these. My MOW double coronas came in yellowed cellophane. I hope they aren't bone dry.

Still this little (toro) Pedromo is a good stick. I need to try their champagne series but so many sticks I want to put up for storage. Partagas will likely be my next CC purchase, especially if crossing into Canada before the holidays or for Boxing Day. Kind of their Black Friday and the dollar is doing well against its Canada's version. It's been awhile since a good Boxing Day. Wagons was still a department store. Dating myself but found hickey skates at such great prices. Again dating myself. The closest I get to hockey skates or pick up hockey is the AAA franchise in Rochester or watching the Stanley Cup championship series with a religious reverence. A while to get to that point. Winter must come and go first.

Okay nub of the Perdomo. With more rum fueled Coca-Cola. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks! Not a tea drinker myself. Perhaps an iced coffee or soda? I don't do hot coffees either.


Espresso cold. Maybe Starbucks double shot. Canned but decent enough cold.

A diet cola maybe. I would avoid anything too fruity or citrus based. Perhaps Dr. Pepper. The bottled sugar based version. Texas so got that right bringing that back. When driving down I-95, I'll stop in SC fuel exit to specifically buy older bottled Royal Crown cola. So different than Pepsi or Coke. Some good micro sodas from Virgil's too. Maybe their Black Cherry or Rootbeer. Can't go wrong with either. Avoid cream soda too. Not a creamy smoke. Board room serious kind of smoke similar to Aging Room Quattro. Just better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
> 
> I had one of these a while back and it was a disappointing experience to say the least. I figured I'd give it another go since Dave raves about these and we all know La Aromas are my favorite. This ones a Magnifico which is a first for me. It's just opening up to the body and lemme tell ya, this is really good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few relights but that's ok. It tastes great. Geez this is a big cigar lol
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Super long finish and some serious tobacco flavor. What a pleasure this thing is. Only complaint is it doesn't want to stay lit. Hey I can deal with that.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## C.Rock

From the deck of the new office.


----------



## tonyzoc

droy1958 said:


> AB Prensado. After around a year nap, they actually act like they want to burn without five relights, and also giving up some flavor. They took a nose dive a year or two ago. It was disappointing as I liked them...


I had one on the drive home from work...my third. Every one burned like craps and I didn't enjoy any of them. I don't think the flavor was particularly good either. I don't understand the high rating. I like some ABs allot and these are just an expensive disappointment.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Kristoff Galerones Intensivo...now this was a good smoke.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Aint she purty? Longest cigar I've had yet. Two and a half hours over here. This gave me a new appreciation to what this all about.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## FizixFan

droy1958 said:


> You'll eventually re-calibrate. For that price, try Foundry Chillin' Moose, Quorum or Schizo....


Thanks, David. I have a Chillin' Moose in the tupperdor and I've seen Quorum on the websites - I'll look for one to try.

Just had a Tatiana Trio Waking Dream Mini cigarillo on the back porch. Too cold in Colorado tonight for anything bigger. Liked the flavoring. It made a surprising amount of smoke for such a small package. Are all cigarillos like that?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well I thought I grabbed a punch but instead am reading that not a Punch but a Crowned Heads Four Kicks. Oops. These were supposed to get a lot more humidor time.

I had to rush out as our girls Varsity Volleyball team won their sectional title 3-0. They received a police escort from the city limits to the high school. I was compelled to drop everything and go see my daughter get off the bus by the Mrs., and attend/invade local watering hole with apps with other parents. No biggie.

The four kicks is a bit stiff on the draw, but a tasty wrapper. Like one of my recent sticks this too smells of malted barley a touch of floral, and a molasses cookie. Just iced water as I only had caffeinated mixers open and wasn't up for booze beat or on the rocks. Not a huge fan of just ice water but with a belly full of loaded fries, wings and a pint of Guinness I'm too full for more. I will smoke this easy and slow.










A stiff stick holding on to its ash like it is gold. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Chris80 said:


> I may have to bite the bullet. I mean I've picked up more expensive sticks but for some reason I have been avoiding buying one like the plague. I think I may like it to much I mean let's face it, it's a Montecristo.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


Probably best to pick up a fist full and go long. Bring one out the special occasions. 
I have one left in the treasure chest (been there for maybe two years) and it is overdue an airing. I'm thinking Thanksgiving or the festivities before Xmas. That will persuade me to p-p-p-pick up a few more for the next stretch.


----------



## Chewbacca

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks! Not a tea drinker myself. Perhaps an iced coffee or soda? I don't do hot coffees either.


CiH suggested a Dr Peppers and I second that.

Remember Jolt? I used to swear by that stuff with the fuller-bodied cigars, but a word of advice. Pair them up for when you need be shifting up a gear, not kicking back. You can combine the nicotine kick with the wallop from the Jolt to send you down the rocky road, but with none of the edginess you get from other caffeine-nictone combos. A good order of battle is a bellyful of pasta (nothing too spicy) with the aforementioned duet, and you will be at the gates of Moscow before you know it.

Otherwise a good, sweet root beer is an ideal candidate.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
> 
> I had one of these a while back and it was a disappointing experience to say the least. I figured I'd give it another go since Dave raves about these and we all know La Aromas are my favorite. This ones a Magnifico which is a first for me. It's just opening up to the body and lemme tell ya, this is really good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few relights but that's ok. It tastes great. Geez this is a big cigar lol
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


This thing had me up until around 3am. What a kick of nicotine. Does aging help prevent that from happening?

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Starting the day off with a Flor de Oliva robusto. I'm trying it with a V cut just to see if there are any differences. I don't know why, but the robustos are not as sweet as the toros. These are more spicy. Anyone have a similar experience?







Breakfast of champions. Paired with strong coffee. Helping big with the no sleep last night.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

On the task list after a little knife grinding.. finally a nice day for it with nothing to do.









Aaaaaaaannnnndddd... it's time to start relaxing. Yes, that beer is 8.5%. Madtree is a great local brewery.


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> Starting the day off with a Flor de Oliva robusto. I'm trying it with a V cut just to see if there are any differences. I don't know why, but the robustos are not as sweet as the toros. These are more spicy. Anyone have a similar experience?


While I'm a big fan of most Oliva offerings, I've tried the Flor's (all flavors) several times and just never did it for me. All the ones I've tried are toro's.. maybe I should give the robusto a try.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> While I'm a big fan of most Oliva offerings, I've tried the Flor's (all flavors) several times and just never did it for me. All the ones I've tried are toro's.. maybe I should give the robusto a try.


I've only had the "original". The toros imo are the way to go because I like the sweetness however they were out so I figured with cooler weather coming the robustos are a quicker stick so to speak. They're just not as sweet like the toros to me. I like them still. Next time I'll try the torpedoes. They are definitely a stick I will always keep in my humi. I love them that much. To me they are an anytime stick. Even 530 am.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> Espresso cold. Maybe Starbucks double shot. Canned but decent enough cold.
> 
> A diet cola maybe. I would avoid anything too fruity or citrus based. Perhaps Dr. Pepper. The bottled sugar based version. Texas so got that right bringing that back. When driving down I-95, I'll stop in SC fuel exit to specifically buy older bottled Royal Crown cola. So different than Pepsi or Coke. Some good micro sodas from Virgil's too. Maybe their Black Cherry or Rootbeer. Can't go wrong with either. Avoid cream soda too. Not a creamy smoke. Board room serious kind of smoke similar to Aging Room Quattro. Just better.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!





Chewbacca said:


> CiH suggested a Dr Peppers and I second that.
> 
> Remember Jolt? I used to swear by that stuff with the fuller-bodied cigars, but a word of advice. Pair them up for when you need be shifting up a gear, not kicking back. You can combine the nicotine kick with the wallop from the Jolt to send you down the rocky road, but with none of the edginess you get from other caffeine-nictone combos. A good order of battle is a bellyful of pasta (nothing too spicy) with the aforementioned duet, and you will be at the gates of Moscow before you know it.
> 
> Otherwise a good, sweet root beer is an ideal candidate.


Rootbeer is my go-to soda, and the place I like to smoke at sells Henry Weinhard's bottled rootbeer; a favorite of mine.

I also enjoy those iced/chilled Starbucks coffees; usually the Frappuccinos in glass bottles, the dark chocolate being a favorite of mine.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rondo

Thoroughly enjoying an LP9 at the Ybor City Festival

View attachment 55319


View attachment 55320


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Thoroughly enjoying an LP9 at the Ybor City Festival
> 
> View attachment 55319
> 
> 
> View attachment 55320


Oh man enjoy!!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

This one came in a 5er with the band upside down on this one. Hmmm bad omen? We shall see. Never had one but you guys talk about these like they're gold. Gonna punch this since its small and have Coke on ice. Let's start this engine and see how she purrs.

Pre light draws boasted flavors of oranges and black pepper. The light was absolutely perfect. The toothyness of the wrapper is a pleasure. Thick smoke and perfect draw tell me I'm in for a treat. 








Great smoke output. Draw is still perfect. Pepper flavors are all over the place. I think they need more time. Or maybe it's lack of sleep. I just woke up from a nap. Maybe my senses are still resting. 








This is a straight up no frills solid deep tobacco stick. Not bad. Not bad at all.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

That Perdomo Sungrown really sucked.. in about every way. Tasted bad, wrapper blew-up. Stick was all mushy at half way in. I dumped.
Now this one on the other hand.. Fantastic. Good and spicy!









And my girl hanging with me...


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> That Perdomo Sungrown really sucked.. in about every way. Tasted bad, wrapper blew-up. Stick was all mushy at half way in. I dumped.
> Now this one on the other hand.. Fantastic. Good and spicy!
> 
> View attachment 55322
> 
> 
> And my girl hanging with me...
> 
> View attachment 55323


What do you think of the Xikar torch? I have 2 cheap smoke shop torches that misfire and go through fluid like crazy.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> What do you think of the Xikar torch? I have 2 cheap smoke shop torches that misfire and go through fluid like crazy.


Chris, I really like them. I did a small write-up in the accessories section. The single is great for smaller cigars, like this half-corona. The double is perfect for anything 48 and over. The single is super small, but holds a good amount of fuel. The single is uber pocketable, but the double isn't bad either. I'll take the double if I know everyone will be using my lighter, which is all the time (cheap bastards). The adjuster is great. Grab one.. deals on CBid all the time.

Hit up XIKAR_Ken, he can give you all the specs on fuel tank size etc. Good dude.


----------



## Chris80

I'm looking now on various sights including Amazon. But may be better off at a cigar site huh?


Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> I'm looking now on various sights including Amazon. But may be better off at a cigar site huh?


Search Auctions - CigarBid.com


----------



## elco69

Kristoff Go with a Not Your Father's Root Beer


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> Kristoff Go with a Not Your Father's Root Beer
> View attachment 55324


Oooo I bet you that's good.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## elco69

Chris80 said:


> Oooo I bet you that's good.


It sounded good in my head, so I grabbed the NYF RB on way home, it is definitely good. First time having both the stick and the RB.


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> It sounded good in my head, so I grabbed the NYF RB on way home, it is definitely good. First time having both the stick and the RB.


The first time I had that RB was in the summer before I started cigars again. Never in a million years would have put that combo together. I'm going to have to try that with a La Aroma.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## elco69

Chris80 said:


> The first time I had that RB was in the summer before I started cigars again. Never in a million years would have put that combo together. I'm going to have to try that with a La Aroma.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


That should be good. what I like about both is that neither one has a lingering after tastes, it comes and pleases, then goes......just like a good one night stand


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> That should be good. what I like about both is that neither one has a lingering after tastes, it comes and pleases, then goes......just like a good one night stand


Well said my friend, well said.

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## argonaut

I acquired an East India Trading Company 2006 (box press) in XO vitola as a freebie with a used humidor I purchased a while back. It had a $13 retail sticker on it, but it looks like it actually sells for closer to $10. In any case, when I found out that East India is an imprint of Gurkha I braced for an unpleasant cigar since I recently smoked a Gurkha Beauty which ended up being the worst cigar I've ever had. Imagine my surprise when this East India stick turned out to be pretty good. Unlike the Beauty, this cigar was not a bland one-note dud when it came to flavor. It varied from some pleasant spice, to a taste of cocoa and chocolate and even a hint of cream. The one significant flaw was that it was loosie-goosie when it came to construction and draw. I squeezed it a bit before lighting it and could feel that it was soft and not rolled very tight, so I expected the issues, but by the time I got to the last third it looked like one of those exploding cigars in cartoons the way it fanned out so wide and the ash kept flaking off and floating away instead of staying on the end. Ultimately, I certainly wouldn't say this cigar was worth $10, but I wouldn't say no if someone offered it to me, either. If they address the construction issues, though, then the price (for a single in a B&M) would be reasonable.


----------



## Chris80

Smoking another Dave bomb tonight. This is the nicest band I've seen yet on a cigar. Would make a fantastic tattoo. Let's cut and light and see what we get.

Lots of leather and red pepper

Excellent stick so far. Just into the second third. Lots of flavor, not to powerful and not to weak. Tasty









Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like how 3-D the label looks. Like a Templar knight is standing there. Chris Kyle had a Crusader's Cross on his Right arm. They knew him by that as the Fallujah locals called him Satan. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

This is a great stick. Like the illusione I had earlier, I wouldn't say there is a ton of complexity to either one of these. Both are strong tobacco, both are leather. The illusione kept its pepper throughout. I like this one a little better as it's deeper and darker in taste. More rich and creamy IMO. 
I had to put it down. Baby is getting more crankier then her big brother can handle. We will continue in a while. 

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> It sounded good in my head, so I grabbed the NYF RB on way home, it is definitely good. First time having both the stick and the RB.


So good over ice with a splash of rum.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WhiskeyVictor

Partagas Cifuentes Maduro Double Robusto ( 5.2" x 58 )

Good in all mechanical aspects including draw, but very very little smoke production.

-WV


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> So good over ice with a splash of rum.


oooh, that sounds good!


----------



## mikebot

elco69 said:


> Kristoff Go with a Not Your Father's Root Beer
> View attachment 55324


Thoughts on NYF? I picked up a 6er when I was in SF on account of what I thought was limited distribution. Then I came home and found it at Trader Joes for $8 less. The flavors were...strange. It felt like it was straddling the fence between malt liquor and root beer, with some really herbal notes mixed in. Couldn't really find the right spot on my pallet for the flavors, if that makes sense.


----------



## Malcolm_the_Squid

Me smoking the Prensado and Amie smoking the La Aurora Connecticut (Wishing she was smoking the Prensado). :vs_laugh:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Malcolm_the_Squid said:


> View attachment 55327
> 
> 
> Me smoking the Prensado and Amie smoking the La Aurora Connecticut (Wishing she was smoking the Prensado). :vs_laugh:


It's true, I thought I was in the mood for a mild stick, but it wasn't doing it for me. I smoked a few puffs of his Prensado and was immediately filled with cigar selection regret!

We slunk through hundreds of yards of park in total darkness to reach the dimly lit lakefront benches; we sat and smoked our cigars and talked while overlooking the docks and distant lights. Not another person in sight!


----------



## Chris80

Favorite Sunday morning smoke. However, after some thought I prefer the dulche to the negra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I like how 3-D the label looks. Like a Templar knight is standing there. Chris Kyle had a Crusader's Cross on his Right arm. They knew him by that as the Fallujah locals called him Satan.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm keeping all my labels of the sticks I like. I want to get one of those books where you can attach the labels and talk about the cigars.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## elco69

mikebot said:


> Thoughts on NYF? I picked up a 6er when I was in SF on account of what I thought was limited distribution. Then I came home and found it at Trader Joes for $8 less. The flavors were...strange. It felt like it was straddling the fence between malt liquor and root beer, with some really herbal notes mixed in. Couldn't really find the right spot on my pallet for the flavors, if that makes sense.


For me it was really good, I like the sweet crap and this was perfect. It reminded me of Barq's with like rum in it.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise

Some recent smokes 

Riot 65
Villiger La Libertad in Robusto 
Ave Maria Morning Star 
Illusione *r* 
Man O War OCC edition 
Cuba Libre One in Toro


----------



## Steve C.

Going for my top drawer today. A My Father Connecticut this morn, and have a LP9 on deck for after lunch. Had draw issues with the MF which dampened the otherwise great experience.


----------



## Chris80

2nd one of these. The draw is more open and much better smoke. Just the thing after a big meal. 
This one is way better then the first one I had last week. The finish is longer, the draw is better and there is still some spice on the back end.























These taste great but would be a million times better at full strength. The pepper lasted til almost the final third of this one which was better then the first one I had. Maybe a different size would boast a stronger cigar?

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Nice relaxing weekend. This is how you celebrate after picking up 5 lbs of dog **** out of the backyard. (Hands washed of course).

Nice mellow stick with amazing construction. Needs zero attention, even over long periods of just sitting. Tons of flavorful smoke. Glad I have a 5'er of these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

mikebot said:


> Thoughts on NYF? I picked up a 6er when I was in SF on account of what I thought was limited distribution. Then I came home and found it at Trader Joes for $8 less. The flavors were...strange. It felt like it was straddling the fence between malt liquor and root beer, with some really herbal notes mixed in. Couldn't really find the right spot on my pallet for the flavors, if that makes sense.


I think it's way too sweet. I mix it with dark rum and can enjoy it poured over many ice cubes. The dilution with ice and rum definitely make Iran acceptable drink but wanting to try other hard root beers.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just thought I would report in. It's been a few weeks of having these Buena Vista edicion limitada 2008. I cut the cap and took a draw. Was blown away that it was decent. No great suction was required to pull air through as previously noted. Nice leather and pepper flavors with some Spanish red cedar flavors of course.










Try to enjoy with the classic screwdriver. Still having some headaches but a break in the bed time was needed so I thought I would fight fire with fire while sitting in a bowl of hot liquid and drinking an almost flammable cocktail. I do have sunglasses on as even the minimal low Winter Sun is aggravating. 
Argh, I just totally dropped an inch of cigar ash into my tub while trying to snap a photo. Oh well. Draining some water tomorrow anyway. Filter was just changed. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

hawk45 said:


> Nice relaxing weekend. This is how you celebrate after picking up 5 lbs of dog **** out of the backyard. (Hands washed of course).
> 
> Nice mellow stick with amazing construction. Needs zero attention, even over long periods of just sitting. Tons of flavorful smoke. Glad I have a 5'er of these.
> 
> View attachment 55329


Folk in Ohio celebrate some strange things, but I try not to judge.:vs_laugh:



Champagne InHand said:


> I think it's way too sweet. I mix it with dark rum and can enjoy it poured over many ice cubes. The dilution with ice and rum definitely make Iran acceptable drink but wanting to try other hard root beers.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Coney Island Hard Root Beer isn't as sweet or rich.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

LP T-52


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm going to source that Coney Island. We have 2 locations of Beers if the World here. They fill the spot of old Wegman's supermarkets. Prices are a bit high but great selections. I need a good liquor store run anyway. Need liter bottle of Captain Morgan's or Sailor Jerry's. Lowest price wins. Appleton Jamaican Rum or Mt. Gay Barbados rum, again price dependent and I've visited both distilleries. Really liked the folks at Mt. Gay. They employ their own Cooper and have some huge but drunk spiders in the aging building breathing in that angels share. I had a serious contact buzz just walking through that wooden warehouse. 
I also need a liter or 2 of Jameson's and or Seagrams 7 unless Crown is on sale. This is the best time of the year to buy hard liquor as all the gift packs are out and priced to move. 

Sadly the Mrs., and her mom, the sisters and my daughter all went to the Macy's after hours event. Makes them feel special. She boasted about getting my daughter a North Face fleece last year for only $40. Apparently she's never shopped sales at REI online or Sierra Trading Post. Buying good stuff from STP is a curse as they email you daily if not more. I always unsubscribe after but have grabbed some decent stuff from them. I just want a used half bookshelf this year for my birthday/Christmas present. My wife refuses to meet Craiglist sales. Even though local police let people use the stations parking lots for safe transactions. Silly ladies. Of course I'm glad they are careful. Still I guess I'll find my own half bookshelf. I don't want put together or I would just drive to IKEA across the border in Hamilton, Canada and grab a few Cubanos while in Ontario. Christmas shopping is something the in law ladies look forward to and siphon money off the family finances all year for. Of course don't accuse them of siphoning or you get put on the naughty list. They don't like being teased about their less than law abiding ancestors. Old Uncle Ralph is still around and has dealers status for car auctions. Back in the day he let OC run numbers out of the back of his diner. Whatareyagonnadoaboutit? A common saying around here. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

Still clearing out stuff I bought in samplers in January, today with this RP Sun Grown. Dropped it opening the sliding glass door and it split the wrapper near the foot. Seems to be burning okay. Shout out to @lostmedic for this Xikar flame. Super nice upgrade from the freebie junk I was using previously.


----------



## tonyzoc

My wife tried to get me a gift in a duty free last year and got me a 5 pack of these. I've been sitting on them over a year and finally lit one. While not great or even good...they aren't bad...mild...burn ok...taste ok... I've had worse.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decide to run in the house as the girls and dog have been evacuated for group shopping or canine socialization in my sister-in law's fenced in backyard. Decide I needed to see if these enormously long Man of War double coronas could actually be smoked and enjoyed. They come in a 8" which looks ridiculous but it lit up just fine. Tasty molasses in the wrapper and a smooth creamy smoke showing some milk chocolate notes. 









Big cigar band to keep up the oversized or elongated theme. 









I will follow up after the cigar has become a manageable size.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

mikebot said:


> Still clearing out stuff I bought in samplers in January, today with this RP Sun Grown. Dropped it opening the sliding glass door and it split the wrapper near the foot. Seems to be burning okay. Shout out to @lostmedic for this Xikar flame. Super nice upgrade from the freebie junk I was using previously.


Edit: Decided to crack another NYF. This one actually tastes a lot better than the last one I had. Maybe it's the perfect weather down here in SoCal.



















Playing HitmanGO on the iPad as I really enjoyed Laura Croft GO


----------



## Bcpballer64

Had an LGC Series R today, wasn't my cup of tea, flavor didn't really do it for me, tasted kind of bitter almost an espresso/coffee but never rounded that corner for me. Flavor was kind of one note, and then I think it is what is called canoeing, it started burning down one side and was very uneven. Not sure if I'll give it a second go or not.


----------



## lostmedic

Chris80 said:


> 2nd one of these. The draw is more open and much better smoke. Just the thing after a big meal.
> This one is way better then the first one I had last week. The finish is longer, the draw is better and there is still some spice on the back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These taste great but would be a million times better at full strength. The pepper lasted til almost the final third of this one which was better then the first one I had. Maybe a different size would boast a stronger cigar?
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


is that an NC????


----------



## Chris80

lostmedic said:


> is that an NC????


Yes they are. Bolivar Cofradia Belicoso.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Busco

Flores y Rodriguez 10th anniversary Reserva Limitada. Solid smoke.


----------



## FizixFan

OK, I think I'm beginning to get it. After smoking several cheapies ($3 range) recently, I just took the AF Hemingway Signature out of the tupperdor and and enjoyed it on the back porch. It was more than I needed; a Short Story would have been a better purchase, but the flavor was noticeably more pleasant and more complex than the others.

Damn, this could get expensive.


----------



## p2min01

Enjoying a Casa Magna Colorado at the moment. It's been a while since I've had one of these and I almost forgot how much I use to like them. The taste is just fine but I'm having a few burn issues. Maybe it was the handling. I was gifted this stick yesterday and it never saw my humidor. I thought I would have this one with water so I would be sure what flavors were there. I was thought this was a great value in a cigar. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm going to source that Coney Island.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I smell a beer run.


----------



## p2min01

I would have posted a picture but I don't have a enough posts to do so. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

p2min01 said:


> I would have posted a picture but I don't have a enough posts to do so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


So I nee than later. Welcome if I missed you in the noob forum thread. I'm still a noob, even after 25+ years smoking gars off and on.

Finally back after many years of only smoking on that rare occasion.

So odor got to post on that forever MOW. Pretty decent. Yellow cellophane shows that it was well rested. As an afterthought I tried sliding the massive cigar band over untouched wrapper. Bad decision as I ended up removing an entire leaf too to bottom. Luckily it was double wrapped and burnt evenly and quite tasty. As I sat deciding whether to come in and eat a salad TW, brought over from Panera as she returned the ever large pup, I said feck it and grabbed a Gran Cubana 2005, or 2008. I pulled most of the band along with cedar wrapping. It's is a nicely spiced ginger bread house, stolen from Chris's earlier descriptor. Plenty of smoke, spivey red pepper and cedar but not overwhelming. It has done nicely sitting for almost 2 months at the bottom of the humidor. I'm sure I'll regret a 3 cigar day as I did Friday smoking until the wee hours of Saturday morning. Cluster headaches have sensed to fade with a single oral tab for relief. I'm sure I'll use more of the pharmaceutical regimen, but I've slept this weekend away.

So for now, more gars, refilled the screwdriver for the 3rd time and gave the dog a yogurt filled bone. This is what medically retired life means for me. Nothing but putting the garbage out tomorrow early, walking the dog and reporting to the dental hygienist, and getting a rattling for once again firing up products of the tobacco plant. Whatever as long as TWs happy, then I can live in relative peace.

Lame mechanic friend of BIL didn't show up to install starter. I'm beginning to think I will have to put in some mechanic time. I'm okay with that on the Jeep. It's expected but I could have paid $400 to the nearby independent garage including refurbished starter. Now I have a replacement starter and Honda CR-Vstripped out to the intake manifold, where getting it to the local independent mechanic isn't as easy. We just need 2 18mm bolts said pair done Janice stripped the heads on. I can put a head on the drill and pull them out and get replacements from Hinda is needed. Luckily dental assistant has husband and son working as techs for the local Honda dealership which has already shown much kindness as my wife's 2013 V is a lease from them. Their parts guy deals fairly as Hinda seems to have almost every fluid made specifically for Honda products. One generic brand works for the granny and cooling system but that's it. Plus the generic stuff that works is almost as expensive.

Lordy, Lordy the stupid things we get into in the name of family. The BIL owns season Buffalo Bills tickets and if they win, he could be in a bender. No worries but the cold weather is coming.

So back to gars. Not cars. 3rd smoke is tasting good. Solid choice for cleanup duty. This is where we stand so far. 








Top half. Not a tiny stick. 









Some violet florals gang in the air which is always a nice complexity on an inexpensive cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TW, just came home and asked if I just spent the past 5 hours in the hot tub. I said sheepishly "NO." I, of course had to run inside for the bathroom usage, switching drinks/refills, grabbing new cigars, and of course dry towels. 

Of course she just heard "NO," as I murmured the rest under my breathe. I asked the teen daughter to walk the dog and give him a break from his giant crate. Of course I walked in and gave him some minutes of attention and the yogurt filled bone. I'm not totally unwilling to participate in family business. Okay don't be quick to condemn. I will take red rover out on a long walk under the starlight. He deserves at least that. I need to eat my salad and brush up the teeth and knowledge of insignificant NFL knowledge. Plus HBOs leftovers has a new episode, not that I'm not willing to drop that series as its been a grueling disappointment since it Genesis last year. Yep. Waiting patiently for the next season of Game of Thrones. True Detective has ended in a disappointment, the Walking Dead is just a yawn and I would much rather soak in waters of 100F than attend some after hours sale pre-Christmas. I already bought that mandatory spouse present online from a sake at Saks5thAve.com. Why sweat the details. Okay maybe I'm lazy but I'm a realist. I don't function well in the cold dark days. The VA just doesn't hand out monies. In fact they ate rather tight with whatever they decide. In the dark month so sleep 12-16 hours without a thought. I hate low Winter Sun, it and fluorescent lights give me a headache. Just this morning, we had no sounds of natural warm months exterior noises. That got the dog and wife up at 7::30am. I have and iPad app for that calmed white noise. I dos sleep solidly last night from 11pm through 7::30am. I have a Thai Chicken salad waiting with piece if bread being my only sustenance for the day besides for mentioned endless screwdriver. I will accompany it with home made applesauce and an Italian sausage I baked yesterday. 

We deal with the cards life dealt us. Is it my fault that hot water makes the blood circulation stay beneath the neck line beside what's needed to function? No real decision needed to be made today. I didn't go shopping in person or online, though this reminds me to check cigar page. It's all about perspective. I will be hating the coming frosts and snow. I get up every day to see them off and walk the dog, plus care for the yard and filters for the HBAC unit..., etc. I do need to check out the wine auctions in 40 minutes although I have no horses in this current round. It's to crazy of a time to be putting wine up. So much has waited impatiently because of a long hot Summer. Maybe in December. As needed. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


>


My Brother, don't you ever worry about getting waterlogged?
Your like in Kevin Costner in Waterworld.


----------



## elco69

Celebrating a rare Niners victory with a Padron 1964 Anny


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm getting soggy after 6 hours more or less out here. The iPhone 6 pluses battery has been commendable. I will need to go in soon. That MOW was great and so was the 2008 GH. Cinnamon gingerbread house sums it all up. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Those GH are great!


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Third and final for the night, a Nica Libre Potenzia torpedo. Very good flavor, but required several touchups and tried to go out a few times toward the end.


----------



## JizJizJiz

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve. I like the milder flavor but required a couple of touchups during the ~30 minute process.


----------



## zoey

Dr. Jekyll by Tatuaje....was another great smoke.....a long smoke so you have to budget time accordingly.....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gurkha Booooootyyyy!


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura...


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> I had one on the drive home from work...my third. Every one burned like craps and I didn't enjoy any of them. I don't think the flavor was particularly good either. I don't understand the high rating. I like some ABs allot and these are just an expensive disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They used to be pretty good a few years ago, but they went to hell. In the meantime, AB was coming out with a new blend every couple of months. I wanted them to fix the problems with this one...


----------



## droy1958

FizixFan said:


> Thanks, David. I have a Chillin' Moose in the tupperdor and I've seen Quorum on the websites - I'll look for one to try.
> 
> Just had a Tatiana Trio Waking Dream Mini cigarillo on the back porch. Too cold in Colorado tonight for anything bigger. Liked the flavoring. It made a surprising amount of smoke for such a small package. Are all cigarillos like that?


I really don't smoke the little cigars so I'm the wrong person to help you there....


----------



## Chris80

QueenB never had this one before. 
Pre light draw was 100% chocolate chip. Amazing. Lit perfect. Delicious so far. 








The first third was tobacco and leather. I found that odd considering the pre light draws were so chocolaty. Now into the second third it has come back. A lot of nice flavors popping in this little stick. Unfortunately having trouble keeping the cherry it wants to go out. And I just relit lol. Hopefully we're good now. 








Still working this little beauty. This is a top notch stick. I may have to try the king next. 
Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I pulled an Oliva V Sungrown torpedo. A little on the dull side tonight. Sweet tobacco but we shall see as I'm only into the stick an inch, thus far. Some molasses, red pepper. 









Down to the nub. A nicotine bomb but spicy pepper at the nub. Quite enjoyable but maybe not the right mood or looking for something else today. Tomorrow I'll try a different style. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I pulled an Oliva V Sungrown torpedo. A little on the dull side tonight. Sweet tobacco but we shall see as I'm only into the stick an inch, thus far. Some molasses, red pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I had that same stick in my hand but decided I really wanted to try this Fuente. I'm glad I did. This stick is wonderful. I have found in the 3 Serie V's I've had, Mugs root beer works the best. Now I bet a NYF would pair well. I also find that ice cold ginger ale no ice works well with many sticks. I even find ice water to have its place too.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

Dessert Time

View attachment 55341


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I had that same stick in my hand but decided I really wanted to try this Fuente. I'm glad I did. This stick is wonderful. I have found in the 3 Serie V's I've had, Mugs root beer works the best. Now I bet a NYF would pair well. I also find that ice cold ginger ale no ice works well with many sticks. I even find ice water to have its place too.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


I am having this with some Redd's Ginger Beer and rum. Reed's is a serious disappointment. The store was out of Goya 2 liters and bottles but their Jamaican styled Ginger Beer is much more spicy than Reed's Ginger Beer. This might even be milder than basic Ginger Ale. I like Vernors and even Canada Dry but they are pretty generic. I usually look for Ginger Ales from small craft places or imported from Australia. They make wonderful Root Beer and Ginger Ale. They don't hold back on complimentary spices. A great Rootbeer with a touch of ginger, anise can make it such a good drink. Birch beer is usually sweeter but I've found Hanks works well at times.

Fentiman's majes tiny sodas that are much like their early 20th century counterparts. I would love to try Coca-Colas original blend. Same with Dr. Pepper. Over ice of course.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I am having this with some Redd's Ginger Beer and rum. Reed's is a serious disappointment. The store was out of Goya 2 liters and bottles but their Jamaican styled Ginger Beer is much more spicy than Reed's Ginger Beer. This might even be milder than basic Ginger Ale. I like Vernors and even Canada Dry but they are pretty generic. I usually look for Ginger Ales from small craft places or imported from Australia. They make wonderful Root Beer and Ginger Ale. They don't hold back on complimentary spices. A great Rootbeer with a touch of ginger, anise can make it such a good drink. Birch beer is usually sweeter but I've found Hanks works well at times.
> 
> Fentiman's majes tiny sodas that are much like their early 20th century counterparts. I would love to try Coca-Colas original blend. Same with Dr. Pepper. Over ice of course.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Try Dads Rootbeer if you can find it. It's deep and malty. Reminds me a lot of NYF but without booze.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dad's old fashioned Rootbeer. Like A&W, when it was the real thing. Anna and Willard Marriott financed a mister hotel chain off Rootbeer. Gotta love that. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## 808smoke_eater

Had my first Oliva, it was a Connecticut reserve robusto that I really enjoyed. Excited to try out more from them. Sounds like the serie V is the way to go.


----------



## Chris80

Serie V is a fantastic cigar but they need humi time. I've had two in mine almost 2 months now. I bet after 6 months they are dynamite. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

Nothing special, leather and pistachio. maybe it needs more than 1 month rest


----------



## Bcpballer64

Bcpballer64 said:


> Had an LGC Series R today, wasn't my cup of tea, flavor didn't really do it for me, tasted kind of bitter almost an espresso/coffee but never rounded that corner for me. Flavor was kind of one note, and then I think it is what is called canoeing, it started burning down one side and was very uneven. Not sure if I'll give it a second go or not.


Need to amend this post, turns out I had an LGC Series R Estelí which according to their website is a Nicaraguan Puro.


----------



## Rondo

A post breakfast Nub 460 before it gets too hot to be outside.

View attachment 55345


----------



## ForceofWill

At LA aroma and San Cristobal event at B&M, got an ovation door smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a Jericho Hills 12 honest men. Nice. Cinnamon and some red pepper with sweet tobacco. These long lancero are interesting. So long and thin. Well made. Clean even burn. With a pint of pub ale. 









About halfway through now. A dark and gloomy rain soaked day. 








Nothing wrong with cheering it up. Made a nice bean with bacon soup for dinner. Lots of bacon. About 8 ounces chopped and fried up with onion. In a base of white wine and beef broth plus a can of diced tomatoes and spices including 2 bay leaves. Should be tasty in an hour or so.

The last 2.5" of the lancero was not good. Full of tar and nicotine. I chucked it and will keep the rest sleeping in the humidor. Pulled out a Kristoff. The ligero torpedo are great.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

808smoke_eater said:


> Had my first Oliva, it was a Connecticut reserve robusto that I really enjoyed. Excited to try out more from them. Sounds like the serie V is the way to go.


Serie O are pretty enjoyable as well. I wouldn't look past them at all. Usually you can grab a couple 5ers for a reasonable price. The Serie V are much stronger and a bit of a nicotine bomb. More of a late evening stick. The O are good morning, noon and evenings.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Asylum Premium Toro...


----------



## Chris80

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Torpedo

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!








These sticks have gotten so much better resting for a couple of months.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ditched the end of that Jericho Hills. Replaced with the Kristoff Ligero Torpedo Maduro. This is one tasty cigar. More beer was delivered as well.









This is what most cigars want to be when they grow up. So good and I will seek out more.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Ditched the end of that Jericho Hills. Replaced with the Kristoff Ligero Torpedo Maduro. This is one tasty cigar. More beer was delivered as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what most cigars want to be when they grow up. So good and I will seek out more.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I lik'em....I like all the Kristoff's I've smoked. The Britania tasted like a chocolate bar...


----------



## 2skinny

God of Fire Serie B with my German Shorthair Pointer Nina.


----------



## Champagne InHand

2skinny said:


> View attachment 55353
> 
> God of Fire Serie B with my German Shorthair Pointer Nina.


How much humidor time do you give those GOF sticks? Like with Lost City I'm pretty lost on humidor time.

Just bought some Liga Privada No. 9 sticks. I know they will need a bit of time down as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sosa Classic #2



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

Champagne InHand said:

How much humidor time do you give those GOF sticks? 

Give them lots of time. Tried one after a month. It was like drinking a 1st Growth Bordeaux 6 months after bottling. Infanticide!


----------



## 2skinny

Champagne InHand said:


> How much humidor time do you give those GOF sticks? Like with Lost City I'm pretty lost on humidor time.
> 
> Just bought some Liga Privada No. 9 sticks. I know they will need a bit of time down as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I couldn't wait and tried one with 2 months on it. I knew it was too early, but I just had to try it. I don't know how much time it needed, but 2 months is not enough.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## gtechva

The first did nothing for me. The second was good enough to try more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

gtechva said:


> The first did nothing for me. The second was good enough to try more.


I kind of dig the Headley Grange for a more mellow stick. Honey and Graham crackers on that.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 55354


I can't see the band on that with my reading impaired eyes. What label? Looks like a nice start!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying a Jericho Hills 12 honest men. Nice. Cinnamon and some red pepper with sweet tobacco. These long lancero are interesting. So long and thin. Well made. Clean even burn. With a pint of pub ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About halfway through now. A dark and gloomy rain soaked day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with cheering it up. Made a nice bean with bacon soup for dinner. Lots of bacon. About 8 ounces chopped and fried up with onion. In a base of white wine and beef broth plus a can of diced tomatoes and spices including 2 bay leaves. Should be tasty in an hour or so.
> 
> The last 2.5" of the lancero was not good. Full of tar and nicotine. I chucked it and will keep the rest sleeping in the humidor. Pulled out a Kristoff. The ligero torpedo are great.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Bummer about the JH. I have six of them resting and as you know they weren't cheap. I'll give them 'til Xmas and try one, hopefully it will be good by then.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> Bummer about the JH. I have six of them resting and as you know they weren't cheap. I'll give them 'til Xmas and try one, hopefully it will be good by then.


Throughout the day I have been planning my thanksgiving, xmas eve and xmas day cigars lol.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had a 4 kicks the other day on accident. It wasn't bad considering the little humidor time. I hope the Willy Lee's will be ready come this holiday season. Otherwise it will be DR, Nicaraguan and Honduran sticks with stellar reputations. I'm becoming more weary of these small batch (cult status) sticks. I might just have to stick with old reliable brands. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## frankD

JizJizJiz said:


> Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve. I like the milder flavor but required a couple of touchups during the ~30 minute process.


...............yes the CEDRO # 2 is also a good stick


----------



## theboss928

Tatuaje Avion Reserva 2013 yesterday. I'm thinking a Tatuaje Brown Label Especiales or even a Dirty Rat today.


----------



## egoo33

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankD

.

"Anna and Willard Marriott financed a mister hotel chain off Rootbeer".....ChampaignInHand

that's a blast fro the past for me C I H as i am a former Marriott employee and their history was required reading

frankD


----------



## Busco

2015 LC46. Crowned Heads Las Calaveras


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying a Jericho Hills 12 honest men. Nice. Cinnamon and some red pepper with sweet tobacco. These long lancero are interesting. So long and thin. Well made. Clean even burn. With a pint of pub ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About halfway through now. A dark and gloomy rain soaked day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with cheering it up. Made a nice bean with bacon soup for dinner. Lots of bacon. About 8 ounces chopped and fried up with onion. In a base of white wine and beef broth plus a can of diced tomatoes and spices including 2 bay leaves. Should be tasty in an hour or so.
> 
> The last 2.5" of the lancero was not good. Full of tar and nicotine. I chucked it and will keep the rest sleeping in the humidor. Pulled out a Kristoff. The ligero torpedo are great.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Food sounds great. I had a shorter Jericho Hill (maybe robusto) and enjoyed it.


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> I kind of dig the Headley Grange for a more mellow stick. Honey and Graham crackers on that.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Graham Crackers...that sounds about right. It was lightly sweet. I wanted to say cocoa, but knew that wasn't quite right. Graham Cracker is a better fit. Thanks.


----------



## Busco

With thanks to @meph.


----------



## George007

Enjoying a very well rested(Aged 3 years) San Lotano Maduro. AJ Fernandez makes some great sticks.


----------



## DonMerlin

I had a Drew Estate Java with my morning coffee. I have to admit it was pretty tasty.


----------



## elco69

In honor of our past and present Vets, enjoying a Camacho Liberty 2014.....although it is typically a July release to celebrate independence, i figure this was fitting for today as well as it is our Vets who were able and willing to put there asses on the line for our freedoms and liberties.

Cheers to all the Vets and thank you! "E Pluribus Unum"


----------



## lukesparksoff

elco69 said:


> In honor of our past and present Vets, enjoying a Camacho Liberty 2014.....although it is typically a July release to celebrate independence, i figure this was fitting for today as well as it is our Vets who were able and willing to put there asses on the line for our freedoms and liberties.
> 
> Cheers to all the Vets and thank you! "E Pluribus Unum"
> 
> View attachment 55362
> View attachment 55363
> View attachment 55364
> View attachment 55365
> View attachment 55366
> View attachment 55367


You inspired me to smoke one also







c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Was at my local shop, Embassy Cigars in Anaheim Hills, a few weeks back and was recommended this mBombay. Tasty bugger! I have a couple over vitolas and blends that I look forward to trying.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I opened the box of cedar wrapped Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur with Sumatra wrapper. Tasty wrapper but with a milder filler/binder. Nice flavors with some cedar and cinnamon.

Forgot that the iPad mini has no flash capability. I've had to touch up the wrapper as the burn is a bit wonky. I brought out an Undercrowns in case this went South. These big cigars usually need a bit of humidor time. I'm also getting spoiled smoking sticks like Undercrowns or Illusione. They are just so good.

Wonky burn is visible here. 








Or not.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

grabbed this one from the b&m a while ago. Light wrapper and bad burn. Doesn't taste bad though. Will see how it goes. Seems very dry. Never had this experience before. I know it's not my humi. Maybe it's just an ugly duckling. 







I can't believe this has happened to my beloved La Aroma. I don't know whether to ditch or resuscitate. I've never ditched a cigar before.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my


----------



## Chris80

Decided to ditch the La Aroma. Grabbed this little guy. Tasty so far. 
Very loose draw but packed nicely. A lot of cedar. Reminds me a lot of the 05 Dave. I know you like that one too. I think this one is more cedar and tobacco.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nicaragua Antano...


----------



## droy1958

DonMerlin said:


> I had a Drew Estate Java with my morning coffee. I have to admit it was pretty tasty.


I bet those are good with some coffee!...


----------



## droy1958

socalocmatt said:


> Was at my local shop, Embassy Cigars in Anaheim Hills, a few weeks back and was recommended this mBombay. Tasty bugger! I have a couple over vitolas and blends that I look forward to trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


New one on me?...


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Looks like old mans morning hair. Crazy burn on this one too hmmm

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## socalocmatt

droy1958 said:


> New one on me?...


Thinks it's called mbombay kesarar. If you get the chance, grab some up.

On to this bad boy now:









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

This afternoons smoke.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

Worth every penny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I bet those are good with some coffee!...


I really like the Tabak Especial Toro Dulche punched or V cut not regular cut

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

And tonight another Sosa


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

Avo Heritage short torpedo on vHerf. Good stuff. The second third was really where it shined. When out twice and I gave up with about 1.5 inches left.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My second Undercrown. I could smoke these every day and never tire of them. Akin to Padron, Bolivar and AF. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## CraigT78

AF Short Story Maddie. Love these damn things for a quick smoke. Fantastic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CraigT78 said:


> AF Short Story Maddie. Love these damn things for a quick smoke. Fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are similar to a good corona junior. 30 minutes and you are done and with no regrets. I like that.

I'm smoking a JD Howard. This has had 3 months of rest. It's okay, draw is a little to easy. I think like many including Jericho Hills this is much about nostalgic marketing. No way is this a $10 cigar. Maybe $5-$6. No terrible but lose on the cap end where filler and binder tend to come undone. No extra ordinary taste. It's a good cigar but not great. I will not rebuy in the future. Too many great cigars or at least very good in this price range.

Looks pretty though. 









So I'm drinking this with these Michelob Ultra Ciders that are supposed to be low carbs. It tastes just like a green Jolly Rancher. Not super sweet but completely fake tasting. She was so disappointed. I told he buyer beware with any AB product trying to be an Ultra Cider. The Belgian AB don't specialize in cider. I doubt there was any juice used in this products manufacture. Still not horrible but like any beer cooler trying to replace wine coolers of yesteryear. They just don't live up to expectations. When Bartles & James came out, they used wine and like California coolers, they were very similar to what we put into those huge buckets on the beach to make small batch true wine coolers. Cheap Rhine wine, soda and some juice. They just couldn't mass produce that in multiple formats to please people that never had the real thing. A lot like jungle juice made with Everclear grain alcohol. Not that you would want that on grocery shelves either.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

My first Genesis.

View attachment 55368


Dried fruit and bread, coast to coast. 
Lemon pepper on the retrohale. 
Very tasty with 3 months rest.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> My first Genesis.
> 
> View attachment 55368
> 
> 
> Dried fruit and bread, coast to coast.
> Lemon pepper on the retrohale.
> Very tasty with 3 months rest.


That's one handsome looking cigar. I haven't heard of the Genesis, but that doesn't mean anything. There are so many choices in cigars these days.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Around two bucks a piece at the Devils website.


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> That's one handsome looking cigar. I haven't heard of the Genesis, but that doesn't mean anything. There are so many choices in cigars these days.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I smoke the Bueso Genesis Project quite a bit, and it's a damn solid cigar....


----------



## droy1958

LA Gloria Cubana Series R #5 ...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Today I have added another stick to my "I can't finish this" pile. CAO Cameroon, what the hell am I even smoking? One of the most bland, uneventful cigars to date. Sadly, I have four more of these in my humi.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Murcielago bat , this cigar is full of notes of Cocoa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon 460

View attachment 55376


1/3 Black pepper explosion that quickly switched to Breyers French Vanilla 
2/3 Dry cocoa and licorice 
3/3 Barley, cream and hints of white pepper 
Root beer on the retrohale.

A nicotine bomb, not for the faint of heart.

View attachment 55377


An *OUTSTANDING * smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon 460
> 
> View attachment 55376
> 
> 
> 1/3 Black pepper explosion that quickly switched to Breyers French Vanilla
> 2/3 Dry cocoa and licorice
> 3/3 Barley, cream and hints of white pepper
> Root beer on the retrohale.
> 
> A nicotine bomb, not for the faint of heart.
> 
> View attachment 55377
> 
> 
> An *OUTSTANDING * smoke.


Now that sounds like complexity at its finest.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon 460
> 
> View attachment 55376
> 
> 
> 1/3 Black pepper explosion that quickly switched to Breyers French Vanilla
> 2/3 Dry cocoa and licorice
> 3/3 Barley, cream and hints of white pepper
> Root beer on the retrohale.
> 
> A nicotine bomb, not for the faint of heart.
> 
> View attachment 55377
> 
> 
> An *OUTSTANDING * smoke.


That's what I'm talkin' about. I've got five of these in my humi, and definitely agree about the nicotine content, Nubs are BRUTAL. They are going to rest in my humi until the cows come home alongside my Nub Maduros!

Light years ahead of the CAO Cameroon I just smoked. ptthhbhthbhtbht! *brushes teeth*


----------



## Champagne InHand

Popped open an AB Black Market. It's burning a little off but it's windy as all get out here. Retouched and all is well. Burnt molasses, some bittersweet dark cocoa and charred oak. With a pint of pub ale. I can't figure out if I'll repurchase and more AB. I need to give AJ Fernandez a try. Bradley's have been a bit disappointing. Not bad cigars but not impressive and they burn funny. 









Hopefully that last third is great. Most good cigars have a better second half than the first half after initial light up. YMMV.

Update. The second third of this stick was quite enjoyable. The nub is not as nice. Different flavors of dry unsweetened baking cocoa, some twang from accumulated nicotine even with purges. I'll probably Fitch this soon. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Smoked an Aurora Connie robusto this morning. Kept getting better all the way to the nub. No b.s. hype surrounding the Auroras, just a good smoke.

Followed up with a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 in Churchill size. Pretty well constructed stick, but even after 3 months in humi it still had a bitter aftertaste to it, and a one dimensional slight sweetness throughout. The hype is much ado about nothing imo. When these are gone, I'll be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Chris80

I'm going to have one of those Enclave AJ Fernandez later on. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon 460
> 
> View attachment 55376
> 
> 
> 1/3 Black pepper explosion that quickly switched to Breyers French Vanilla
> 2/3 Dry cocoa and licorice
> 3/3 Barley, cream and hints of white pepper
> Root beer on the retrohale.
> 
> A nicotine bomb, not for the faint of heart.
> 
> View attachment 55377
> 
> 
> An *OUTSTANDING * smoke.


That was the last time I got my @$$ kicked with a cigar. Wow, that thing was powerful!...


----------



## droy1958

Steve C. said:


> Smoked an Aurora Connie robusto this morning. Kept getting better all the way to the nub. No b.s. hype surrounding the Auroras, just a good smoke.
> 
> Followed up with a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 in Churchill size. Pretty well constructed stick, but even after 3 months in humi it still had a bitter aftertaste to it, and a one dimensional slight sweetness throughout. The hype is much ado about nothing imo. When these are gone, I'll be looking elsewhere.


Amen on the LA Aurora. Good smoke and great price...


----------



## JizJizJiz

About to light this one up. Excited after seeing the positive feedback from the forum!









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

JizJizJiz said:


> About to light this one up. Excited after seeing the positive feedback from the forum!
> 
> View attachment 55379
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I have one resting now for about 2 weeks. Let's us know how it is. Ive never had one yet.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JizJizJiz

Chris80 said:


> I have one resting now for about 2 weeks. Let's us know how it is. Ive never had one yet.


Solid my friend, solid. For the price, I'm very very happy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JizJizJiz said:


> About to light this one up. Excited after seeing the positive feedback from the forum!
> 
> View attachment 55379
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice ROO shot. I couldn't tell if it was chronopassion from the angle, but lovely watches.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JizJizJiz

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice ROO shot. I couldn't tell if it was chronopassion from the angle, but lovely watches.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks! This is the new style "gray" with the ceramic pushers and crown. I had a chrono passion awhile back, great watch with the titanium.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I have one resting now for about 2 weeks. Let's us know how it is. Ive never had one yet.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my





JizJizJiz said:


> About to light this one up. Excited after seeing the positive feedback from the forum!
> 
> View attachment 55379
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


This was my first box purchase. It's been resting now for 3 months. I might have to pull one of the ten out soon.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I picked one of these up because the guy at my B&M raved about how much it was like the Padron 7000 but for a better price. I said ok I'll give it a shot. So far this stick is super tasty however there is no comparison at least in the 1/3 to the Padron. But.....
Mmmm right off the bat is red pepper and its a heavy cigar. The wrapper is so smooth and oily I'm really digging it. Now if this wrapper had some tooth to it I could see a Padron comparison. This stick is as smooth as glass.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!














Fantastic stick do far. Full flavored medium finish. A little tight. Cocoa, leather and almonds.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

Chris80 said:


>


How long did you rest it? I have a 5-pack with about 3 weeks on it but I'm so impatient!


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> How long did you rest it? I have a 5-pack with about 3 weeks on it but I'm so impatient!


Almost a week. If it's this good after a week 3 weeks would be better. It's strong. 3 weeks sounds perfect. I'll pick another one up with a Padron 7000 and do a 3 week. 

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Steve C.

Pre-football game smoke was a Kristoff GC Signature Series rott. Had wrapper issues ( peeling, cracking, and unraveling), but was otherwise a very complex and interesting cigar. Good thing, because this was one of ten I got on the Mashup at a good price ( about $4.00 ea.)


----------



## Champagne InHand

I pulled out an illusion MK for the last smoke of the day. I need to slow down. I can't believe we are already near mid-November.

More of the silly cider. Got to drain it somehow and I liked green Jolly Ranchers. 









Major wind storm going on. Power has flickered several times. No fun as we head into colder months.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I pulled out an illusion MK for the last smoke of the day. I need to slow down. I can't believe we are already near mid-November.
> 
> More of the silly cider. Got to drain it somehow and I liked green Jolly Ranchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major wind storm going on. Power has flickered several times. No fun as we head into colder months.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I know we had steady 35-40 mph winds yesterday, but the news said some gusts were over 60. I was at the grocery store yesterday and had to chase my cart out in the parking lot as it headed towards California.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

JizJizJiz said:


> Thanks! This is the new style "gray" with the ceramic pushers and crown. I had a chrono passion awhile back, great watch with the titanium.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice. I have the diver. I love their watches. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## DonMerlin

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne. Smooth as silk, lots of smoke. Wonderful aroma


----------



## Franchise

Henry Clay in Brevas 
Villiger La Libertad in Robusto


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Belicoso. With spiced rum and ginger. 







crazy wind today and quite cold.

Working on the nub now. Tasty but a nicotine bomb. The ligero in the name suggests this but I haven't had only a small lunch and feeling the nicotine. Wow. Need to drink faster. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Switching over to a Tat Skull Breaker Surrogate. My first Tat.

So far so good. Tight draw but this hasn't only had a couple of weeks in the humidor. 








Interesting dark cocoa and some wood and leather. A more serious smoke that would pair well with Southern styled Sweet tea but without the lemon.

Still not bad with the ginger beer. I just wish this ginger beer was spicier.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

My son is my rock star. He said Daddy can I pick your cigar? (He's 11) I said sure you can and he picks this guy. First thought was my boy has good taste. I asked him, why this one? He said "its small and I don't want you outside all night I want to hang out with you and you have work tomorrow". Love this kid so much!







Im still not sure how I feel about these. This is my 2nd one now. They're not bad but I don't think I would seek them out. I got 3 left. Perhaps a corner in the humi for several months may change that. I dunno. Very strong cedar. I don't think I like strong cedar in a cigar. Maybe it's not ready yet.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well, got some time to try another cigar today. Since the surgery it's been bleak, everything has been tasting like crap. This Payback has started off pretty well, fingers crossed! (I'd really like to enjoy a cigar again!) 
Not sure what I'll drink with this, waiting to see how it shapes up but will be a stout or porter, maybe a milk stout or even an ale. Let's not get ahead of ourselves tho. 
To say this draw is loose is an understatement. Thank God I punched it, even then it has zero resistance. It's like a teen mom on prom night.


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> Well, got some time to try another cigar today. Since the surgery it's been bleak, everything has been tasting like crap. This Payback has started off pretty well, fingers crossed! (I'd really like to enjoy a cigar again!)
> Not sure what I'll drink with this, waiting to see how it shapes up but will be a stout or porter, maybe a milk stout or even an ale. Let's not get ahead of ourselves tho.
> To say this draw is loose is an understatement. Thank God I punched it, even then it has zero resistance. It's like a teen mom on prom night.


Dang Jeff, it seems like you haven't been on here in years...lol Or maybe I have been gone, either way, glad to see ya here


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Dang Jeff, it seems like you haven't been on here in years...lol Or maybe I have been gone, either way, glad to see ya here


I have been lurking but not posting much. I got my last shipment from cbid last week and I'm done buying. Since I smoked a shark and didn't like it I haven't smoked anything else. So far I'm enjoying this Payback. 
Been busy too trying to get set up to make my own beer. I was tired of finding no good stouts and decided to brew my own. First batch should cook up Monday. (Lots of stuff to buy and check, recheck, etc before brew day!)


----------



## egoo33




----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> I have been lurking but not posting much. I got my last shipment from cbid last week and I'm done buying. Since I smoked a shark and didn't like it I haven't smoked anything else. So far I'm enjoying this Payback.
> Been busy too trying to get set up to make my own beer. I was tired of finding no good stouts and decided to brew my own. First batch should cook up Monday. (Lots of stuff to buy and check, recheck, etc before brew day!)


Depending on how old the Shark was, definitely need some rest. I smoke a few and although good, i am putting the rest away for a few years same thing with my Anejo 46's. As far as stout goes, that is awesome, you want it done right, gotta do it yourself


----------



## egoo33

Now comparing it to the SGP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

elco69 said:


> Depending on how old the Shark was, definitely need some rest. I smoke a few and although good, i am putting the rest away for a few years same thing with my Anejo 46's. As far as stout goes, that is awesome, you want it done right, gotta do it yourself


It was a 2014, same as the first I smoked. It's me, I've been "off" since the surgery.


----------



## tonyzoc

Hemingway maduro



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

ROTT, a Pedromo Champagne Reserve Noir. I just can't watch the news right now. I'm feeling 9/11 sick to my stomach. 11-13-15. What's with these ****ers and numbers. Sorry to bring anybody down but I loved France as well as England and our European BOTL. Sad day.

Anyhow I'm trying to chill with this thick sturdy stick. Noir is the mood right now. Traveling tomorrow to to regionals with the Girks Varsity Volleyball for NY state. 










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JizJizJiz

About to dig into this one!









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

OSOK Cabroncito and some Christmas Ale.. 
Sorry for the horrible pic.. good smoke even though it was a cold as **** for 45 mins.


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> ROTT, a Pedromo Champagne Reserve Noir.


I enjoyed my Noir. I was 12 holes into a 9 hole course at the time, but remember it being good.


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> Im still not sure how I feel about these. This is my 2nd one now. They're not bad but I don't think I would seek them out. I got 3 left. Perhaps a corner in the humi for several months may change that. I dunno. Very strong cedar. I don't think I like strong cedar in a cigar. Maybe it's not ready yet. !


This isn't a "thinking" mans stick. It's just a good all around smoke with exceptional build quality. Take one out with you the next time you tailgate or are hitting up the local dive.
Don't over think it with this one. Honestly, even crappy Bud Light brings our some really good flavors in this one. Just enough time to make it into the stadium.


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> Mmmm right off the bat is red pepper and its a heavy cigar. The wrapper is so smooth and oily I'm really digging it. Now if this wrapper had some tooth to it I could see a Padron comparison. This stick is as smooth as glass.


I love this stick.. AJ makes some good blends. Honestly, I think this has more flavor than the 1000 series Padrons... which I also have as a staple. Value added = WIN!


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> This isn't a "thinking" mans stick. It's just a good all around smoke with exceptional build quality. Take one out with you the next time you tailgate or are hitting up the local dive.
> Don't over think it with this one. Honestly, even crappy Bud Light brings our some really good flavors in this one. Just enough time to make it into the stadium.


I think especially since it's colder out here I should have punched it instead of cutting. The draw was wide open. No resistance at all. Maybe that played a part.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> I love this stick.. AJ makes some good blends. Honestly, I think this has more flavor than the 1000 series Padrons... which I also have as a staple. Value added = WIN!


As far as Padrons, I have only had a 6000 and a 7000 which I thought were outstanding. The Enclave was great but in different ways. To me, different flavor "setup" all together.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Finally getting around to posting again after a short cruise and starting employment wirh a new company. This is my first "Las Calaveras" 2015. Excellent cigar medium creamy with a little pepper note, awesome for a Saturday morning after breakfast.


----------



## tonyzoc

Foundry Elements Krypton


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Finally getting around to posting again after a short cruise and starting employment wirh a new company. This is my first "Las Calaveras" 2015. Excellent cigar medium creamy with a little pepper note, awesome for a Saturday morning after breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 55401


Welcome back brother!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## egoo33

The new Saka










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JizJizJiz said:


> About to dig into this one!
> 
> View attachment 55398
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Wearing the IWC yesterday. Nice. 
I'm trying these Liga Privada T52. A lighter choice than the Undercrown or LP no. 9.

I have heard Drew Estates uses dyes in their darker wrappers. Anybody else here of this?

Either way the LL T52 is coffee, spice and some wood. Would be nice with a creamy cappuccino or dark espresso. I like the Undercrown No. 9 on initial taste but these have no humidor aging. Just a seltzer to pair this afternoon. 









I think this would be a good early morning smoke but a bit pricy for what it offers.

Towards the end. Moved the cigar band back but it snagged a leaf in the wrapper. No nubbing this one. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Nice crisp day today. Cool breeze with this La Aroma. 
This is actually my second stick today. Was out here freezing this morning at 530 with a Flor De Oliva Robusto and some coffee. Why was I up so early on a Saturday? Oh yea had to work.







Thought it would hold together. Will see how this turns out.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## lukesparksoff

2009 Fuente Fuente Opus X and a bottle of Dogfish head beer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

year in year out always consistent


----------



## saleen0027

Just started a "Signature Collection". This is my first one since purchase a few weeks ago. Not too bad so far.


----------



## hawk45

Leccia White


----------



## Chris80

UnderCrown Corona. As much as everyone talks about these it's time to take a test drive. 
Now this cigar tastes like nothing I have ever had before. Smoooth draw, great smoke, excellent coffee and cocoa. I'm not used to corona size. I can get used to this. 
I just got a shot of maple syrup. This may be my new favorite. 







Burn is off and needing touch ups but that's ok.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JizJizJiz

Starting one of these. The diamond from last night was quite enjoyable. This one has a heavy cedar note initially.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Leccia White
> 
> View attachment 55406
> 
> 
> View attachment 55407


That ashtray is awesome

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> That ashtray is awesome


Thanks brother! I made it out of the box in which my Kristoff's came.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Thanks brother! I made it out of the box in which my Kristoff's came.


That's a good idea!!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Andrew530

Had my first Camacho Triple Maduro, it was the big 6"x60, that just about knocked my socks off. It was strong throughout, but never got overwhelming. And despite its strength, it was smooth and delicious through the entire smoke. It surprised me how cool it stayed all the way down to the nub. Definitely added to my favorites.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

L'Atelier Trocadero. YAAAASSSSS


----------



## saleen0027

Spending the evening with Mark Twain.


----------



## elco69

AF Don Carlos after good times at the hot rod show


----------



## Champagne InHand

JizJizJiz said:


> Starting one of these. The diamond from last night was quite enjoyable. This one has a heavy cedar note initially.
> 
> View attachment 55408
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Patel Philippe moon phase. I like your watches. I don't have any PP watches though. A nice one for certain.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finishing up the day with a small Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure EMS Nice cedar, pepper and some bittersweet dark cocoa. A decent smoke with a pint. No picture as I'm on Th iPad sans flash. Long day for sure. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Steve C.

Today's indulgences: A San Cristobal Elegancia toro, a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill, and a RP Royal Vintage. I'm not much of a drinker these days to do pairing, but a bottle of Remy Martin and some Christian Bros. sit in my kitchen cabinet for rare inclinations.


----------



## AK C-gar

I just smoked most of a Quorum Shade......I say "most" because it's close to 0 deg F out in my driveway, and my drink was skimming over w/ ice. (But it was warmer than my fingers). Maybe I just need a stronger drink? I gotta quit cigars or move south...........


----------



## Chewbacca

AK C-gar said:


> I just smoked most of a Quorum Shade......I say "most" because it's close to 0 deg F out in my driveway, and my drink was skimming over w/ ice. (But it was warmer than my fingers). Maybe I just need a stronger drink? I gotta quit cigars or move south...........


Go south, young man. All that cold weather shite is seriously overrated and only good for polar bears and crazy assed penguins. I have every intention of spending my days in a climate that never gets colder than t-shirts and shorts can service.


----------



## Panderson85

Breakfast!


----------



## Chris80

Panderson85 said:


> Breakfast!


My breakfast was a stogie and coffee as well. Mine wasn't a Fuente hahaha. I may have to try that someday.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## elco69

AK C-gar said:


> I gotta quit cigars or move south...........


So when are you moving and where are you thinking? :vs_laugh:


----------



## tonyzoc

La Gloria Cubana Trunk Collection #6 from CA care package.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

At the B&M enjoying a Padron 6000 Maduro. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

E.P. Carrillo Cardinal Maduro 6"x54

View attachment 55419


Perfect construction and burn. 
1/3 Caramel and macadamia nuts. 
2/3 Milk chocolate, raisins and cherries. 
3/3 Red wine, salty pretzels and cedar. 
Plain yogurt on the retrohale.

View attachment 55420


Not what I'd ordinarily reach for, but this was quite the tasty stick.
I'm glad I have four more.


----------



## Chris80

Bomb from Dave. Can't wait! Pre light draws taste like mandarin oranges. 







This is one tasty cigar! Very light hint of citrus through the beginning of the draw which changes into a rich, not overpowering tobacco and finishes into a light coffee. To me, this is not a full strength cigar. I would say it's a strong medium but definitely not full. However it is full flavored. This will make a very nice fall/winter edition. Notes have been taken. 
This would pair nicely with a Blue Moon and an orange slice. 







Now this has definitely earned its nub. 









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Bpcgars

Damn.... That's sounds delicious!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Isla Del Sol (on my new stainless cigar stand that cbid tried to screw me out of... That's another story) Drinking a half hot cocoa and half black coffee. (I couldn't decide which I wanted- did the combo) 
It's finally raining here in Califas so I'm sitting on the patio enjoying the weather.


----------



## quazy50

Jericho Hill shots.. Fantastic quick smoke and an awesome vherf with Henry and Trevor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Out finally after a brutal headache earlier today from Low Winter Sun. Pulled out an Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. So far so good. With Ginger ale and and the last of my Jameson's bottle over ice. 









This might be an hour long stick.

This was a tasty stick. Nubbed it between the teeth. I'm sure my visit to the dentist for 2 fillings on edges of some incisors can be attributed to this behavior. All things have consequences but we only surf this rock in this body one time so seize life and enjoy it the best you can.

Okay insert picture of me nubbing. No shave or shower this morning. Be scared....








I waned you! Not pretty.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Today, a lowly RP Connie, a Saint Luis Rey, a Perdomo mini, and a Gran Habano Azteca Aguila. I think the mini was the best.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Having my second. An Undercrown no. 9. It's enjoyable. I think I enjoyed that Fuente more but I'm less than an inch deep into this and need more liquid refreshment. Gotta change hot tub water tomorrow and visit the physician for a follow-up. Not so fun duties of everyday life.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> Isla Del Sol (on my new stainless cigar stand that cbid tried to screw me out of... That's another story) Drinking a half hot cocoa and half black coffee. (I couldn't decide which I wanted- did the combo)
> It's finally raining here in Califas so I'm sitting on the patio enjoying the weather.


Am I seeing the great mysterious ghost of the legend aquaelvis!!!??


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## JizJizJiz

Had one of these earlier - still one of my favorite "inexpensive" smokes - for under $9 retail, really enjoyable for me.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

Look what I have found in back of my humidor ,a box of Liga Privada #9 flying pig .The box is labeled year 2009 box number 1608 of 2000 .This is going to be a good day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Starting to get my cigar taste back... Easing back into it with this creamy smooth offering... With black coffee


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Nat Sherman Timeless. It was pretty ordinary. Not for this lady!


----------



## hawk45

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nat Sherman Timeless. It was pretty ordinary. Not for this lady!


Agree. I've had the Dominican and Nicaraguan.. neither really did anything for me either.


----------



## Chris80

Extremely tight draw.  Tastey though, whatever I can get out of it.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Aquaelvis said:


> Starting to get my cigar taste back... Easing back into it with this creamy smooth offering... With black coffee


That's a nice looking cigar. Reminds me of a certain Christmas lamp I once saw.... When I started cigars again the RYJ was one of my favorites. It took one horrible stick, the first third tasted completely like ash, I ditched it and haven't had one since.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## elco69

Yesterday's stick while VHerfing with the gang. LP9 courtesy of @CraigT78 from PIF6


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Yesterday's stick while VHerfing with the gang. LP9 courtesy of @CraigT78 from PIF6
> View attachment 55431


That's a damn fine smoke right there!


----------



## elco69

So I was gonna stop by my favorite restaurant for lunch and as I drove I noticed the closed sign, it was 10:30am so I assumed it was just to early and just kept driving. Having some time to kill, stopped by a B&M and grabbed a short stick, Illusione Rothchildes, right towards the and I tried to call in my order and found out they were closed on Mondays


----------



## Champagne InHand

JisJizJiz (that makes me uncomfortable to say that). I have a male hound dog and finally getting him neutered December 9th. Too much JizJizJiz smells. 


Is that a ceramic hulk, on the wrist or the regular sub-C? I couldn't see from the angle. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm smoking a MOW double corona. A pretty dry stick but pleasant if not for that stiff draw needed. 
With Coney Island hard Root Beer watered down with spiced rum over ice. 








Almost halfway through it and nice earthy flavors, some baking spices, a bit on the mild side but enjoyable nonetheless.

At the nub end. It may have seemed dry towards the ends but maybe a bit too humid in the middle. It has been going out if I don't pay it attention for a few minutes.

Nubbing it again. Clint Eastwood style on the right side of the mouth.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> So I was gonna stop by my favorite restaurant for lunch and as I drove I noticed the closed sign, it was 10:30am so I assumed it was just to early and just kept driving. Having some time to kill, stopped by a B&M and grabbed a short stick, Illusione Rothchildes, right towards the and I tried to call in my order and found out they were closed on Mondays
> View attachment 55432


At least you got a cigar out of it 

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

I refer to this as "making room" in the humidor. Xikar goodies courtesy of @lostmedic!









PDR "Small Batch Exclusivo"


----------



## Busco

egoo33 said:


> The new Saka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really looking forward to these. How was it?


----------



## lostmedic

That matte white is just sexy


----------



## mikebot

lostmedic said:


> That matte white is just sexy


Cuts amazing. So sharp. Love the feel of the matte texture. The xikar flame goes in and out. Might have to buy some xikar fuel as this zippo butane may be the issue.


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> Cuts amazing. So sharp. Love the feel of the matte texture. The xikar flame goes in and out. Might have to buy some xikar fuel as this zippo butane may be the issue.


I'm going to buy Xikar butane once my big zippo can runs out. My lighters go in and out as well.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Busco said:


> Really looking forward to these. How was it?


Saka-too me! Okay that was bad.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

mikebot said:


> Cuts amazing. So sharp. Love the feel of the matte texture. The xikar flame goes in and out. Might have to buy some xikar fuel as this zippo butane may be the issue.


My B&M carries some brand made in England. A big can claiming no impurities. It works very well. As good if not better than the similarly priced small can of Xikar.

The hardest thing I get is ice crystals forming when I try to fill getting butane all over the hand. Cold and probably a carcinogen. 
Usually if I'm careful and patient this is a non-issue. I don't like turning my lighters upside down to fill them though.

Still the little addition to a JR personal package is better than the scorch and has a bigger visible reservoir.

Accessories can be fun. Need to put them in an old box I'll snag from the B&M next time I walk in.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

Tortuga 215 Reserva



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Burners Cigar Co

My 1st L'Atelier Extension de la Racine followed by a Liga T52 robusto


----------



## egoo33

Busco said:


> Really looking forward to these. How was it?


A little too earthy for me if you love Ligas you'll love this not in my wheelhouse but glad to have tried it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco




----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

La Aroma De Cuba Belicoso







These are so good especially the final third

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Padron 2000 maduro. Nothing smells better.



I had a Foundry Elements Carbon on the ride home from work. A great stick for under $6 NY price.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

Avo heritage lance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

AF Seleccion D'oro Corona Imperial Connecticut. At $4.60 a stick it's a bargain.


----------



## Champagne InHand

egoo33 said:


> Avo heritage lance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts on these. I had one ROTT and it had some creamy notes, nuts and earth I was maybe expecting a lot more. I guess I should have guessed it more a morning or afternoon smoke. But I might have been totally off that day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay today was strange. We started out with a heavy frost. I.e. Joyed a nice walk with the dog. Around 2 pm I had a little Bolivar courtesy of ISOL. Always solid but short in duration.

My wife and I went out for our anniversary dinner to a local steak and tap room. I passed on the steak because they had Bayou specials and I got a bowl filled with andouille sausage, chorizo and a dozen little neck clams in a spiced tomato broth. It was tasty but the service was bad. I initially just wanted water but we got drinks for dinner. The waitress came back several times and seemed to be rushing us. I hate that. She didn't ask us if we wanted more drinks or to look at the dessert menu. She brought my wife a to go box as she filled up quickly but I was thoroughly enjoying my dish with a beer and twisted breadsticks. I just figured whatever... Bad service for a newish restaurant. The owner thanked us for coming but they still had an hour to be open and I know he heard me mention being rushed and no questions about continuing the meal. Lame.

I came home and decided to have a nice little smoke and beverage and try warming up. After the sun went down the temps dropped sharply and a cold wet wind goes right through you.

I choose a My Father Flor de Antillas Belicoso. It was a decent smoke but loads milder than I expected. That why I asked about the Avo. After smoking the Flor de Antillas I wrote up a quick review. Creamy, earthy with a touch of mocha. The stick burned evenly but quickly. Nothing great but not bad. Changing weather maybe. 









Anyhow I didn't feel satisfied. So back in the house for a Kristoff Ligero Maduro Belicoso. This stick doesn't disappoint. I did just crack the wrapper with fumbling hands. Typing in a phone and try to enjoy a stick and a drink requires dexterity I seem to be short on tonight.

All together a good dinner with my wife and I'm finally warming up. Lots of discussion about the upcoming holidays and such.

This toasted chocolate, espresso bean with toasted oak and some black walnuts from tannins in the wrapper and smoke but that hint of sweetness in the lips hits the spot. So glad I bought these Kristoff ligero Maduros. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## p2min01

Never had the 2000, but the 3000 is great. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Had a Eurosticks natural Panatella for starters, then another GH 2002 ( can't wait to use them up) , and lastly a Saint Luis Rey maduro rott. The SLR had a lot of potential, looking forward to some rested ones.


----------



## Jade Falcon

H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon. Great cigar! Only had to touch it up a couple of times, and never went out on me. I liked it so much I bought another one, which I'll list in the "Purchase" thread.


----------



## egoo33

Champagne InHand said:


> What are your thoughts on these. I had one ROTT and it had some creamy notes, nuts and earth I was maybe expecting a lot more. I guess I should have guessed it more a morning or afternoon smoke. But I might have been totally off that day.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


First 15 minutes were underwhelming but then it really opened up and became a good cigar half wheel gave it a 95 I wouldn't rate it that high that is rarified air and this cigar is in the high 80s

They were on blow out on OLH a few months back if you can find them on sale they really are worth it and smoke above their pay grade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

They are on sale at cigars international &#127995;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gran Habano #1 Connecticut, gordo. This one surprises me, didn't know what to expect given how cheaply I acquired them. Fragrant, oily, rich. I will be smoking the other four for sure.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Gran Habano #1 Connecticut, gordo. This one surprises me, didn't know what to expect given how cheaply I acquired them. Fragrant, oily, rich. I will be smoking the other four for sure.


I think Gran Habano smoke very well for the small cost. I really like the 2005 LR and they were about $2/stick. Wrapped in cedar too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wa at the dentist earlier and had a filling redone in my upper left canine so my left face feels like it's skidding off. Lips are fairly useless. I didn't want to waste a potentially great cigar so I grabbed one of my last Alec Bradley Prensado churchills. Funny but it's burning fairly normal thus far and pretty tasty. With Coney Island hard root beer/Plantation Rum over ice. I should have put a straw into the drink. Now I'm sipping out of the right side of my mouth. I'm really not looking forward to a stroke of any kind. If it has to be, it better be a widow maker. Same goes for a heart attack. Go out like Fred Sanford desired. "I'm coming Elizabeth,... It's the big one.."









Dammit AB. Just dropped a huge ash into my freshly changed tub water taking that photo. TG for good filters.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I don't mind Prensados, they have some sort of fruity layer that I find really pleasing. I just ground up two robustos yesterday to make a naturally extracted e-juice out of them, I bet it's gonna make for a taaaasty vape juice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I don't mind Prensados, they have some sort of fruity layer that I find really pleasing. I just ground up two robustos yesterday to make a naturally extracted e-juice out of them, I bet it's gonna make for a taaaasty vape juice!


Some raisins or dried black currants. In the states we don't have enough products made from Cassis but it's slowly changing. Black Currants are used in so many things in Europe. They make a wine out of Cassis now in the Hudson River valley. I'm always looking to see if the Trappists are making black currant preserves. Usually you can find some jam or preserved in the international section.

I think there is a bit of dried mission fig/date in the Presando as well. It's windy as all get out here but this Presando is burning perfectly today regardless. Best one I've had to date.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Wa at the dentist earlier and had a filling redone in my upper left canine so my left face feels like it's skidding off. Lips are fairly useless. I didn't want to waste a potentially great cigar so I grabbed one of my last Alec Bradley Prensado churchills. Funny but it's burning fairly normal thus far and pretty tasty. With Coney Island hard root beer/Plantation Rum over ice. I should have put a straw into the drink. Now I'm sipping out of the right side of my mouth. I'm really not looking forward to a stroke of any kind. If it has to be, it better be a widow maker. Same goes for a heart attack. Go out like Fred Sanford desired. "I'm coming Elizabeth,... It's the big one.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit AB. Just dropped a huge ash into my freshly changed tub water taking that photo. TG for good filters.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I have "shooting orders" if I get funky after an episode that makes me more worthless than I am now...


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I don't mind Prensados, they have some sort of fruity layer that I find really pleasing. I just ground up two robustos yesterday to make a naturally extracted e-juice out of them, I bet it's gonna make for a taaaasty vape juice!


Did I send you a Prensado back when?....I can't remember, but it would've been a Robusto..


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

Been a little busy the last few days to post. I will post the last 3 smokes that I have enjoyed:
11/15- Gurkha Beauty- Damn this is a solid smoke
11/16- La Gloria Cubana- meh. Good smoke with solid flavor but there was some unwrapping going on
11/18- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure- Wow this is a new favorite of mine. Definitely top 5 smokes.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Did I send you a Prensado back when?....I can't remember, but it would've been a Robusto..


That wasn't one of them, I tried my first one from a B&M have since ordered a fiver of robustos.



SmokingAndInvesting said:


> 11/15- Gurkha Beauty- Damn this is a solid smoke


OHH! What! @elco69! @lostmedic *points with both pointer fingers* We've got someone who likes Gurkha Beauties here! Gurkha Beauty solidarity, man!


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> That wasn't one of them, I tried my first one from a B&M have since ordered a fiver of robustos.
> 
> OHH! What! @elco69! @lostmedic *points with both pointer fingers* We've got someone who likes Gurkha Beauties here! Gurkha Beauty solidarity, man!


Well, I'm so sorry...Seriously, ask my wife and she'll back you up. I just remember sending 10. 
Best,
David


----------



## droy1958

SmokingAndInvesting said:


> Been a little busy the last few days to post. I will post the last 3 smokes that I have enjoyed:
> 11/15- Gurkha Beauty- Damn this is a solid smoke
> 11/16- La Gloria Cubana- meh. Good smoke with solid flavor but there was some unwrapping going on
> 11/18- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure- Wow this is a new favorite of mine. Definitely top 5 smokes.


Who doesn't love some Gurkha Booty. It's all good!....


----------



## George007

Was doing some wood work in the garage on this cooler evening. A nice glass of red wine and a Padron Demaso. My first one. A good decent cigar but I do not think it is as good as the other Padron's I am use to enjoying. Very light for my taste but would have another sometime done the road.


----------



## droy1958

George007 said:


> Was doing some wood work in the garage on this cooler evening. A nice glass of red wine and a Padron Demaso. My first one. A good decent cigar but I do not think it is as good as the other Padron's I am use to enjoying. Very light for my taste but would have another sometime done the road.


Nothing against anyone, but if I get a Padron, it won't be a CT wrapped one. I can get a box of LA Aurora for $ 60 and they're as good as any CT wrapped cigar. Just me......


----------



## 808smoke_eater

Ratzilla with a view of Diamond Head. Little hazy today but a nice breeze at least.









Ps sorry for extra pic, had some technical difficulties lol


----------



## George007

I agree and only buy Maduro Padron's personally. A ct wrapper I very seldom ever buy.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Delicious Las Calaveras 2015 from a 5'er I picked up from @elco69


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Well, I'm so sorry...Seriously, ask my wife and she'll back you up. I just remember sending 10.
> Best,
> David


You did send 10, just wasn't a Prensado in there. A lot of good sticks, and I have bought 2 boxes of cigars based on what I liked in that bomb! Almost bought a third. Thanks again!


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> That wasn't one of them, I tried my first one from a B&M have since ordered a fiver of robustos.
> 
> OHH! What! @elco69! @lostmedic *points with both pointer fingers* We've got someone who likes Gurkha Beauties here! Gurkha Beauty solidarity, man!


Hey , not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> Hey , not everyone is perfect.


Not until they smoke Gurkha Beauty, anyway


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You did send 10, just wasn't a Prensado in there. A lot of good sticks, and I have bought 2 boxes of cigars based on what I liked in that bomb! Almost bought a third. Thanks again!


Not a problem sweets. That's why we toss them around the States...


----------



## Chris80

858 Maduro. Last one I had a few weeks back was IMPOSSIBLE to draw. This one is on the money!







I'm not saying that Fuentes are hit or miss but damn when you get a good one it changes your day!









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## prophoto25

Archun said:


> Great Cigar. I love them piggies!
> Thanks!


As much as I hate to drag this old post back up....but...what exactly is a piggy cigar?

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Hey , not everyone is perfect.


Hecky darn...you've been busted....


----------



## droy1958

prophoto25 said:


> As much as I hate to drag this old post back up....but...what exactly is a piggy cigar?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


That's when you're laying back in a chair smoking a cigar in the summer, and it's so hot you get to bacon, errrrr, I mean baking...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Having an Oliva Serie V Sungrown torpedo. With a watered down "Buck"









Man I hate iPhone 6 plus keyboard. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

prophoto25 said:


> As much as I hate to drag this old post back up....but...what exactly is a piggy cigar?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


Pigtail cap?


----------



## whodeeni

I've done my fair share of smoking,
but haven't had time to post!


----------



## Archun

prophoto25 said:


> As much as I hate to drag this old post back up....but...what exactly is a piggy cigar?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


Well, personally I was talking about Ligas #9 , T52 or Feral Flying pig cigars


----------



## Busco

Crowned Heads Yellow Rose. Excellent cigar.


----------



## JDom58

Van_Wilderness said:


> View attachment 55460
> 
> 
> Delicious Las Calaveras 2015 from a 5'er I picked up from @elco69


He he he, I see you and I have the same source for these :vs_laugh: I had my first on Saturday and it was a great smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

Habanito and Goya tropicola on the doorstep as we wait for the UPS man. Have a delivery to sign for. Nothing great but a special wine. The dog is going a bit mental stuck to just 15'.









More later but with snow in the 24 hour forecast I need to drive off ASAP for my Winter wheels to be switched out with the Summer wheels, shown here: the last bit of warmth is checking out just after noontime.









I'll have to fly back down here to seek warmth this Winter, or perhaps farther South. This is TX hill country.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> Habanito and Goya tropicola on the doorstep as we wait for the UPS man. Have a delivery to sign for. Nothing great but a special wine. The dog is going a bit mental stuck to just 15'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later but with snow in the 24 hour forecast I need to drive off ASAP for my Winter wheels to be switched out with the Summer wheels, shown here: the last bit of warmth is checking out just after noontime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to fly back down here to seek warmth this Winter, or perhaps farther South. This is TX hill country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Should get those front windows tinted to match the rear. Makes a significant difference. Here's mine. '15 Trailhawk.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> He he he, I see you and I have the same source for these :vs_laugh: I had my first on Saturday and it was a great smoke


Hmmm I may have to try this source out when I'm ready to buy again 

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like your trail hawk. I almost convinced myself to buy one, but the JGC is almost paid off and not a lemon when so many people have big issues I just have little issues.

I think in ny State they won't let you tint the front driver and passenger windows. t just gives them another reason to pull you over. There is tinting on the front windows and windshield too. Its noticeable as there is a scratch in the tinting from the previous owner. Arghhh! I thought my windshield would never make it through 2 Winters or multiple I-95 runs. So dreading real Winter.


----------



## tonyzoc

Smoked a Leaf by Oscar last night. Fantastic smoke! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been waiting but it wasn't for UPS. It's FedEx ground. Day ruined. My UPS guy is like clockwork between 11-1pm. Any FedEx other than ground is great. I've had ground guys come at 8pm. Yet it's not something I could divert to a store location. Luckily my daughter is done with high school volleyball for the Fall and she came home and relieved me of door duty. I'll still have to jump out and sign but for now I have tub and cigar time. Even the snow will be delayed until tomorrow so things are doing okay. Having rum&evils with a Gran Habano 2005 GAR. I really like these sticks. They are just a bit wider than I usually prefer but some how they always smoke well. Nice sweet but cedar flavored wrapper. Sweet mocha and some red pepper in the smoke. Earthy too. Nice to get to smoke this. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## concig

Α joya de nicaragua serie C corona gorda.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I smoked about an inch of a Fuente Hemingway Best Seller and chucked it. My preferences are shifting still, and the last two cameroons I've toasted were just really bland. Such a narrow flavor profile. Being 40 degrees and really windy probably doesn't help. Unless it warms up to 50-60 again, that will probably be my last cigar until spring.

Also, happy birthday to Amie. My love bought me a Thunderbird IV Goth bass! IN LOVE WITH IT


----------



## ThaDrake




----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been waiting but it wasn't for UPS. It's FedEx ground. Day ruined. My UPS guy is like clockwork between 11-1pm. Any FedEx other than ground is great. I've had ground guys come at 8pm. Yet it's not something I could divert to a store location. Luckily my daughter is done with high school volleyball for the Fall and she came home and relieved me of door duty. I'll still have to jump out and sign but for now I have tub and cigar time. Even the snow will be delayed until tomorrow so things are doing okay. Having rum&evils with a Gran Habano 2005 GAR. I really like these sticks. They are just a bit wider than I usually prefer but some how they always smoke well. Nice sweet but cedar flavored wrapper. Sweet mocha and some red pepper in the smoke. Earthy too. Nice to get to smoke this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Tell me about it. Two packages expected to come today only one came. Both said scheduled delivery today. My 5 LADC Monarchs and 5 LADC Belicosos came from the CP deal. My lighter was supposed to come as well.  Hopefully tomorrow. Then Saturday I'm supposed to get my 5 Padron 7000 Maduros.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

1st time for this one. The pre draw tastes of oranges and some sort of a red berry. Weird I know, however this is the softest spongiest cigar I have ever seen. It reminds me of a loaf of bread. Draw is perfect, burn is slightly off. Nothing exciting yet. There is a strange flavor so far in this 1/3. Not a nasty flavor just something not appealing. Hopefully it'll mellow itself out. 







Not the worst stick I've ever had but certainly not what I was hoping for. The burn did correct itself however so at least I got that going for me.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

Had. Really good day so I thought I would frost the cake with this gem...








PSD N4

Having all kinds of wrapper issues which concerns me about authenticity...


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> Had. Really good day so I thought I would frost the cake with this gem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSD N4
> 
> Having all kinds of wrapper issues which concerns me about authenticity...


That's the weirdest thing I've ever seen

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

Chris80 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I've ever seen


Yeah it started with the cap cut and pretty much the entire wrapper unraveled. Seems really REALLY thin for a wrapper but I'm new to CC's. Sorry I just realized this is a NC thread my bad!


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> Yeah it started with the cap cut and pretty much the entire wrapper unraveled. Seems really REALLY thin for a wrapper but I'm new to CC's.


I'm sure one of the "Cigar Elders" will chime in soon enough because I have no clue. I'm still trying to decide to ditch this stick o sponge I bought last week.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## mikebot

Chris80 said:


> I'm sure one of the "Cigar Elders" will chime in soon enough because I have no clue. I'm still trying to decide to ditch this stick o sponge I bought last week.


Sorry to hear you're also having a strange cigar experience at the moment lol. I really enjoyed the FDLA's I've smoked, but they are all toros.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> 1st time for this one. The pre draw tastes of oranges and some sort of a red berry. Weird I know, however this is the softest spongiest cigar I have ever seen. It reminds me of a loaf of bread. Draw is perfect, burn is slightly off. Nothing exciting yet.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


I had one of those the other day. Some raisin type flavors but my draw was a bit on the tight side. I cut mine quite small on the back end.

I'm trying to smoke one of the Buena Vista Edicion Especiale 2008 Corona Gorda serious tight draw. A bit of sinus issues with all the pressure and weather changes. Didn't want to burn a great stick, but I like these peppery sticks. With CI Hard Rootbeer.









And FedEx guy shows with the wine I've been waiting for after almost 9 years of searching. Similar to Essencia.

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I had one of those the other day. Some raisin type flavors but my draw was a bit on the tight side. I cut mine quite small on the back end.
> 
> I'm trying to smoke one of the Buena Vista Edicion Especiale 2008 Corona Gorda serious tight draw. A bit of sinus issues with all the pressure and weather changes. Didn't want to burn a great stick, but I like these peppery sticks. With CI Hard Rootbeer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And FedEx guy shows with the wine I've been waiting for after almost 9 years of searching. Similar to Essencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I was reading something today about this device that unplug a cigar by driving a skewer through it. I wish I would have thought of that. The last couple sticks I've had were so tight I cracked a rib trying to draw on them. I'm going to try the skewer method next time but I'll carefully use on from my kitchen lol

I can't say for sure I taste raisins but it has definitely mellowed out some as I'm going into the 2/3. Thank goodness because I HATE ditching a stick. I would say black pepper on the back end and medium tobacco on the draw. Not bad but not good. Definitely would not be a first choice however I may get one or two more and bury them for a few months and see what happens.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> Sorry to hear you're also having a strange cigar experience at the moment lol. I really enjoyed the FDLA's I've smoked, but they are all toros.


Champagne InHand really turned me on to torpedos and belicosos so I ALWAYS make them my first choice when available. 
This cigar reminds me of a store brand cookie. Almost good, but not quite the same....

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

These little guys never fail to satisfy


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> These little guys never fail to satisfy
> 
> View attachment 55475


What's up JDom!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Had to ditch that FDLA. As soon as I tasted birthday cake candle wax it was time to toss. 
Been waiting to try this guy for some time. 









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> What's up JDom!
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Hey Chris, been crazy opening up the new Miami branch for this company, lots to do and not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Chris80

I know what you mean! Glad to see you posting something!! Glad all is well!


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> I know what you mean! Glad to see you posting something!! Glad all is well!
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Thanks buddy, everything is awesome and enjoying a short one tonight


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Thanks buddy, everything is awesome and enjoying a short one tonight


It's been hard for me to find something special in those illusiones. I have 3 left from a 5er which I have now buried in my humi. Will try them again come the warmer weather. This Corojo #5 is pretty Tastey. One thing I've noticed from these is they leave my mouth dry, but they taste great. So far the 3 siglos is my favorite.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

My first of these Nat Sherman's. I got a funky light on a windy night but it seems to be correcting itself. So far, pretty nice.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

Opus X Petit Lancero. Razor straight burn from beginning to end. Slight sweetness to this one. Consistent all the way to the nub. Took more than an hour.


----------



## thebayratt

OR Tatuaje Capa Especial Sumatra and some chicory coffee.


----------



## JizJizJiz

At a local lounge with a buddy right now.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I don't mind Prensados, they have some sort of fruity layer that I find really pleasing. I just ground up two robustos yesterday to make a naturally extracted e-juice out of them, I bet it's gonna make for a taaaasty vape juice!


Thought you were gonna say you ground up two and smoked them in a pipe.


----------



## Cigar Paradise

Alpha Absinthe Infused Cigar 

Very smooth mild to medium bodied smoke. Notes of pine, cedar and a bit of a spicy finish.


Usually don't like infused cigars but love that one does not have a sugar tip or artificial flavorings. 


I bought a box on the company website at alphacigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusione 88, with a Coney Island Root Beer. 
Still waiting on snow. We might have had high pressure push it North of most of Lake Ontario. It's sunny now but cool. Maybe a lull before the storm.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Time in the humidor is an illusione's best friend. My Epernay just got better and better with time. I think I'm smoking the 88 way too soon. The MK is a different story. Still this 88 is a very serious cigar. I see it pairing well with bourbon, cognac or even port or Sherry. Not working well with the root beer. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> Time in the humidor is an illusione's best friend. My Epernay just got better and better with time. I think I'm smoking the 88 way too soon. The MK is a different story. Still this 88 is a very serious cigar. I see it pairing well with bourbon, cognac or even port or Sherry. Not working well with the root beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks for the tip on letting them rest. I bought a bunch of Illusiones from the Fumare B&M at the end of August. I will let them rest even longer before trying them


----------



## CraigT78




----------



## Champagne InHand

The wife and daughter are going to have bad Japanese Steak house food with the parents from school volleyball which has ended for the year. When in NJ these people chose Olive Garden, despite my protests. WTF? We live in a city that is half Italian with real Italian restaurants everywhere. Surprised that so many had never been to and Olive Garden. Not far travelers for sure. We ate at this place once and it was the worst hibachi steakhouse I'd ever been to. I opted to sit in the tub with a Liga Privada T52 and the rest of the CI hard Rootbeer. I really wish I bought the No. 09, rather than T52, although I just got hints of anise in this T52. The No. 09 is more my speed like the Undercrown no. 09, and Illusione MK and the 88 to some extent.

Hound dog went to Country Max and got 25 minutes in the self serve dog wash. He's clean but I ache. No matter. Oil change/Winter wheels dine and get the storm broke up about an hour West of us. The cold weather is here but no snow. Still a win in my book.

This T52 has gone out a few times but a very long smoke considering its size. Just the small end now with teeth marks in the cap area. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Nub Cameroon. It's too bad that the nicotine in Nubs kills me so fast, these are my favorite cammies. Even so, though, my interest in cameroons has been declining sharply.


----------



## Chris80

My new lighter showed up today. Let's celebrate with a Serie V
Pre light draw is 100% cocoa. About 1/2 inch in it has been red pepper. Wow this is the reddest pepper I've had in a stick yet. 







Just changed into a rich black coffee and tobacco. Pepper had let up a touch and moved to the back end. This stick is very impressive. Glad I have another resting 







These long days at work do have some payoff







Freezin my *** off but it's so worth it.









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Herrera Esteli



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> My new lighter showed up today. Let's celebrate with a Serie V
> Pre light draw is 100% cocoa. About 1/2 inch in it has been red pepper. Wow this is the reddest pepper I've had in a stick yet.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


That's the Sungrown torpedo Yes? Interesting smoke.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> That's the Sungrown torpedo Yes? Interesting smoke.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It doesn't say sungrown on it anywhere hmmm. It is very interesting. I had one of these ROTT a few months back and it was VERY different then this one. This one is FANTASTIC where the other one I remember was good. I'm sure back then it was the best cigar I had up to that point lol. 
It has Liga Especial on the band if that helps.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think it's a Sungrown but it could be a Maduro. The chocolate pre-draws make it sound so. My Sungrowns have been very peppery. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Blind cigar tasting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I think it's a Sungrown but it could be a Maduro. The chocolate pre-draws make it sound so. My Sungrowns have been very peppery.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


According to CI they are sungrown or Equador Habano. I'm going to go with sungrown as you said because of its pepper.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## BMWBen

I finally had a chance to get to the B&M last night for a cigar now that it's getting to be too cold out to smoke outside. I went with an old faithful Perdomo champagne


----------



## Busco

egoo33 said:


> Blind cigar tasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mundial


----------



## egoo33

Busco said:


> Mundial


Mundial Second


----------



## elco69

enjoying an Aging Room F55 while we have brown out. To dark for pics, so now cigar prwn for you folks


----------



## Chris80

Pre light draws tasted like dirt. Let's see what we get. Back to yard work I go.







Will DEFINITELY be getting more of these!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## ColtsFan

5 Vegas Gold with a Dunkin Donought hazelnut K-cup. This cigar goes great with morning coffee.
Nice start to my Saturday. Now hopefully there will be some good college football games capped off with the Irish blowing out Boston College and a couple upsets in the Big 12 tonight.


----------



## Rondo

Waste O' Time

View attachment 55491


Flavorless Piece O' Crap
First time I've ever aborted mid stick. 
Live and learn. I'm going into the house to grab something different.


----------



## Chris80

I've had to ditch two sticks in my short cigar career and lemme tell ya I'm still losing sleep over it lol. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Turkmen

View attachment 116090

Oliva 2nds. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Rondo

Ortega Serie D Black

View attachment 55494


1/2 Cocoa, sweet cream and cashew 
2/2 Cedar, dried cherries and white pepper 
Ginger pepper on the retrohale

A gorgeous burn, like it was wrapped in phyllo

View attachment 55495

View attachment 55496

Never hot or bitter, just tasty


----------



## Steve C.

An AF New World connie and an Aroma de Cuba Noblesse so far today. The AdC burned for over 2 1/2 hrs, although I had to put it in a Fess tip at the last 3" because it was burning my lips quite a bit, and slow down the puffs to combat harshness.


----------



## gator_79

Champagne InHand said:


> Time in the humidor is an illusione's best friend. My Epernay just got better and better with time. I think I'm smoking the 88 way too soon. The MK is a different story. Still this 88 is a very serious cigar. I see it pairing well with bourbon, cognac or even port or Sherry. Not working well with the root beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I much prefer the Illusion Maduro CG4 Corona Gorda size, but the 88 is a very nice stick too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well with the CP Padron bomb coming in today and all but the 1964 anniversary Maduro actually in cellophane I couldn't resists a 5000 torpedo box pressed. It been a lovely smoke. Spilt a bottle of 2012 Kiona Chenin Blanc Ice Wine with the Mrs.

The wine with such silky texture and amazing Chenin fruit and the chocolate and nuts may not sound ideal but after finally breaking a day long headache I'm celebrating.

The ROTT Padron is very good. Can't wait to get more age on them. A very mellowed stick. Subtlety and smoothness are its nicest feature right now.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Hey there, CIH. Wish I lived closer to NY so I could mooch some of your booze and gain some of your knowledge. My youngest son was really into wine a few years ago, and I almost financed him a wine shop. When it got down to it though, he lacked the commitment necessary to make a business out of it and I'm sure I avoided a severe loss. He still has two 600 bottle Eurocaves full of good stuff though.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Well with the CP Padron bomb coming in today and all but the 1964 anniversary Maduro actually in cellophane I couldn't resists a 5000 torpedo box pressed. It been a lovely smoke. Spilt a bottle of 2012 Kiona Chenin Blanc Ice Wine with the Mrs.
> 
> The wine with such silky texture and amazing Chenin fruit and the chocolate and nuts may not sound ideal but after finally breaking a day long headache I'm celebrating.
> 
> The ROTT Padron is very good. Can't wait to get more age on them. A very mellowed stick. Subtlety and smoothness are its nicest feature right now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


My Padrons are stuck in limbo somewhere. Email has been sent.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Hey there, CIH. Wish I lived closer to NY so I could mooch some of your booze and gain some of your knowledge. My youngest son was really into wine a few years ago, and I almost financed him a wine shop. When it got down to it though, he lacked the commitment necessary to make a business out of it and I'm sure I avoided a severe loss. He still has two 600 bottle Eurocaves full of good stuff though.


Retail wine sales is a quick way to go broke and hate the industry.

You need tens of millions, very good connections throughout Europe, the West Coast and down under that take a lifetime to build. Glad he still enjoys the juice. I have bought from at least 16 different retailers from the USA and imported directly out of Europe. So much good stuff never sees American shores. The Italians Argentina people and Eastern Europe drink up all the good stuff or buy it to age.

Growing is hard. Winemaking is notorious for bankrupting millionaires. Tough business.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Steve C. said:


> I almost financed him a wine shop... He still has two 600 bottle Eurocaves full of good stuff though.


Ever thought of adopting? Bet you don't have a old, fat, grey haired son.

this has a good taste, but seems mild IMHO

then again, I'm nursing a couple of fingers of Bird Dog Peach with one cube of ice


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've more than 900 bottles jammed into a cellar I built by hand. A few cases on either side that won't fit plus OWC (original wood case) of wines laying between racking. Bags of some screw top wine sit ass end on the ground in between the gaps of racking. I pull muscles reaching it to pull wine as I can't fit between them. Just a very thin aisle I can wade between hardwood racks. Cellar insurance is mandatory in these situation. 

I hope the son has the contents of his Eurocaves insured. He should log his stuff into Cellarttacker. The best for keeping accurate inventory and if he donates to support he will get updated auctions quarterly which helps track for insurance easier as well as being accurate locating which row and spot each bottle are at. Beats tearing apart the whole Eurocaves to get at one special bottle. Plus the do a great secret Santa/happy Hanukkah gift exchange. Minimum $50 gift and it's a blast. 

I really think we should do this next year on the site. We just need a volunteer elf, which I would be happy to do. Guessing and imbibing is half the fun. Plus we have a set day and GMT for the revealing. 

Winos are just good people and quite a few are cigar smokers too. I sent my recipient a cigar bomb to try and throw him off my scent as his SS wine Santa. December 5th is the day of opening. He should have my cigar bomb on Monday. The wine was not from my cellar but a similar bottle from a West Coast retailer. It showed up at his place of business last Thursday. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Steve C.

"Ever thought of adopting? Bet you don't have a old, fat, grey haired son."

No, but it sounds like we could be twin brothers :vs_laugh:


"I hope the son has the contents of his Eurocaves insured. He should log his stuff into Cellarttacker. The best for keeping accurate inventory and if he donates to support he will get updated auctions quarterly which helps track for insurance easier as well as being accurate locating which row and spot each bottle are at. Beats tearing apart the whole Eurocaves to get at one special bottle. Plus the do a great secret Santa/happy Hanukkah gift exchange. Minimum $50 gift and it's a blast. "

Knowing him, I doubt if it's insured, and he doesn't tell me much about the particulars of his deeds nowadays. His interests have moved on, having gotten a RE broker's license now and has been flipping houses for the last few years. Personally, I know nothing about the wine world other than the Spanada screw tops we used to have barfing contests with when I was a troubled juvenile delinquent.:vs_smile:


----------



## thebayratt

AJ Fernandez Enclave Toro. Good Smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm up early today. Headache yesterday had me down in bed and shades deployed too long yesterday. I've got too many housekeeping issues that need doing. Need to clear the gutters and am having troubles switching out a hard drive on an older hp with a Samsung SSD that was so easy into a 2011 MBP. Very frustrating. I hate the issues you get with some PC laptop architecture. We just have one Windows 10 machine. I got angry last night and reverted the laptop to Windows 7. We will see how the switch goes from here now. If not we have a slightly newer Acer the SIL has been borrowing. At worse I'll just swap out the 256GB in the wife's 2011 MBP. I'm tire of mixed platforms.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

starting day off with an IronHorse and black coffee sweet. Solid stick,very nutty and smooth with a long finish. Slight black pepper. Great burn 3/4 to 1" ash.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

At the lounge right now watching a little football enjoying a Fuente Queen B


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

A bit of a nap. An attempted polishing of my daughters drivers headlight a la 3M. Sort made it better. Doesn't help that the right side is brand new. Still don't know what to do about the SSD on the HP. It could always go in the wife's MBP. Taking a break. Smoking an Hoyo de Monterrey Jose Gener Rothschild. Mocha and red pepper. Enjoying a nice pint of Murphy's Irish stout.
















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure 6 x 54

View attachment 55499


1/2 toffee, coconut, malt and black pepper 
2/2 butter, cappuccino, vanilla and white pepper 
Red pepper on the retrohale

A good choice for those new to the sport or if you want to reach for a mild/medium first stick of the day.

View attachment 55500


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure 6 x 54
> 
> View attachment 55499
> 
> 
> 1/2 toffee, coconut, malt and black pepper
> 2/2 butter, cappuccino, vanilla and white pepper
> Red pepper on the retrohale
> 
> A good choice for those new to the sport or if you want to reach for a mild/medium first stick of the day.
> 
> View attachment 55500


Very nice. I just bought a few of the Pedromo Champagne Reserve Noir off CP. practically giving them away and 20x points I figured I would try them. The noir are more medium to medium full bodied. Decent sticks but packed very tight. Looks as if yours had solid construction too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise

Some recent smokes.


----------



## Busco

Franchise said:


> View attachment 55501
> View attachment 55502
> View attachment 55503
> View attachment 55504
> View attachment 55505
> View attachment 55506
> 
> 
> Some recent smokes.


What did you think of the FyR?


----------



## mikebot

Finally fired up a Camacho American Barrel Aged. Can't say I taste any Bourbon but the stick is well-made, great draw, and gives off smoke like an incense stick. Enjoying!
Paired with some Hard Pressed for Cider. Good match. Never seen anything like this before, but I can see the tooth in the ash!


----------



## CraigT78

Franchise said:


> View attachment 55501
> View attachment 55502
> View attachment 55503
> View attachment 55504
> View attachment 55505
> View attachment 55506
> 
> 
> Some recent smokes.


Very nice selections!


----------



## CraigT78

Crowned Heads Jericho Hill thanks to @Busco, an excellent stick. Paired it up with a Ballast Point Victory at Sea. I'm not sure which I liked better - and THAT is a good problem to have! :vs_smirk:

No photo because I was too lazy.


----------



## Busco

My Father En Cedros Deluxe


----------



## Chris80

mikebot said:


> Finally fired up a Camacho American Barrel Aged. Can't say I taste any Bourbon but the stick is well-made, great draw, and gives off smoke like an incense stick. Enjoying!
> Paired with some Hard Pressed for Cider. Good match. Never seen anything like this before, but I can see the tooth in the ash!


I like the tooth in Padron 6000 maduros. I remember saying the same thing when I first saw the ash

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing off the day with an AF double chateau maduro. Big stick. Love the sweet tobacco wrapper. With 7 and 7, with a splash of bitters to make it more interesting. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise

Busco said:


> What did you think of the FyR?


I enjoyed it but the A Flores Grand Reserva 1975 half corona blew it away in my opinion, I'd rather smoke 2 1975's then 1 FyR.

I knew the San Lotano Bull was a winner and I have about 90 of the MOW OCC's so I know what to expect from those, the Ruination was ok but it's a 60RG so I'm sure that hurt the flavor and the Enclave was excellent.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Getting to the last third of this Double chateau Maduro. Decent smoke. Nothing extra ordinary but the fact that Lake snow is flying in on my may be distracting. My 7 & 7 sure tastes better. Chilly glimpse of Winter. Smaller smokes from here on out. I was going to smoke a Quesada Heisenberg Uber. In retrospect that may have been the better pick. No crying over missed opportunities. The DCM doesn't suck but my fingers are cold. My hair is filled with ice crystals. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## FizixFan

Ashton Classic Half Corona. Perfect for a quick smoke after dinner on the back porch in Colorado (at 30 degrees).


----------



## Steve C.

A Camacho connie, a Padron 2000 Maddie, and a Monte Cristo Platinum.


----------



## Busco

Franchise said:


> I enjoyed it but the A Flores Grand Reserva 1975 half corona blew it away in my opinion, I'd rather smoke 2 1975's then 1 FyR.
> 
> I knew the San Lotano Bull was a winner and I have about 90 of the MOW OCC's so I know what to expect from those, the Ruination was ok but it's a 60RG so I'm sure that hurt the flavor and the Enclave was excellent.


I wasn't that impressed either. Agreed on the Enclave. Liked it very much.


----------



## Rondo

Nica Libre Churchill

View attachment 55509


1/3 Chocolate Fudge Bomb
2/3 Willy Wonka, Torcedor 
3/3 Dark chocolate, raisins, white pepper 
Mocha and black pepper on the retrohale 
Nice consistent nicotine buzz throughout

View attachment 55510


Nothing complex today and I've got a good feeling about these Maduros with some rest. 
I picked up a few samplers for $7 per from The Devil.


----------



## BEEEZZE

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Gran Habano Corojo Vintage '07

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Busco said:


> I wasn't that impressed either. Agreed on the Enclave. Liked it very much.


Enclaves are fantastic!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## WhiskeyVictor

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro Perfecto

Sweetest wrapper I've tasted yet. Everything else though was pretty average at best. It might have needed a bit more time to dry though.

-WV


----------



## Steve C.

GH 2002, Felipe Dominicana, and an AF (don't know what line, very dark wrapper 4 1/2 X 50)


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Nica Libre Churchill
> 
> View attachment 55509
> 
> 
> 1/3 Chocolate Fudge Bomb
> 2/3 Willy Wonka, Torcedor
> 3/3 Dark chocolate, raisins, white pepper
> Mocha and black pepper on the retrohale
> Nice consistent nicotine buzz throughout
> 
> View attachment 55510
> 
> 
> Nothing complex today and I've got a good feeling about these Maduros with some rest.
> I picked up a few samplers for $7 per from The Devil.


How long did that take to smoke??

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Quesada Heisenberg Uber. Weird wrapper slow to burn. The filler has too easy of a draw. Not really getting this smoke but I'll give it time. Freezing my nuts off sitting in the tub with a beer. Bad headache all day. It just broke. I ate a half and sandwich grabbed a beer and a cigar. Those are my priorities. I did say hi to the wife and daughter and I've pet the dog a bit during the day. I'm a total POS but some days you have to do what you have to do.

Well the Heisenberg Uber got ditched. Black pepper and so much glue on the cigar band. My wife. Too cool brings out my entire tiny humidor. Hands me a Padron 1964 anni. I said anything in there but those. She pulls out an Illusione MK. The lady has good taste. I'm firing it up as I type. Or will do next.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

From the first draw... This is much more my kind of smoke. How disappointing as I have 5 more Heisenberg Ubers left. I guess time will tell. I loved the first one, but never go wrong with an Illusione. 









At least no just my head is numb while my cheeks burn. Truly this is the best headache remedy there is. Maybe the gars and ale are part of that but I was craving all day in between passing out because of head pain. After all day the body ached too. I love the tub. Even if it below freezing.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> How long did that take to smoke??


About 1:50 
I calculate $/hr of enjoyment into how I justify buying the high rated, more expensive sticks. My ceiling is $10/hr. This one cost less than $1/hr, aka one tremendous value smoke.
I'm not usually a fan of that vitola, but I would have smoked this one all day. I'm not bummed I risked buying 15 of these.


----------



## egoo33

Grand Cru that blew up in the last third










Got pissed so I lit up a BTL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo. $10/hour. How do you survive such places like Vegas, Montreal or Manhattan. I guess parks are free still. 

Those places it's $10/drink unless your playing casino games where the $10 per hour loss is calculated in. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

I was specifically referring to my smokes.


----------



## Tommy219

Cosa Magna Colorado Sanchos


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewbacca

Rondo said:


> About 1:50
> I calculate $/hr of enjoyment into how I justify buying the high rated, more expensive sticks. My ceiling is $10/hr. This one cost less than $1/hr, aka one tremendous value smoke.
> I'm not usually a fan of that vitola, but I would have smoked this one all day. I'm not bummed I risked buying 15 of these.


Kind of a cool way of rating cigars.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> I was specifically referring to my smokes.


I was just poking fun. Lol!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

PDR 1878 Capa Maduro Toro 6 x 52

View attachment 55520


1/2 Walnuts, Earth, Dark Chocolate 
2/2 Sea Salt, Coffee, Maple 
Cola Concentrate on the Retrohale 
Textbook Maduro Goodness

View attachment 55521


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy #5 ...


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy #5 ...

Apparently, crack kills, as I made an Irish post (Dublin) and I don't remember doing it????...


----------



## Doc Rock

PerfecXion X at Famous Smoke Shop.


----------



## hawk45

Leccia White rothschilde again.. tasty little guys.
1/3 - Creamy oily leather pepper (hell yeah!!)
2/3 - Cedar oily leather pepper (nice)
3/3 - Cedar oily leather pepper (still nice)


----------



## JDom58

Trying out my first Ruination, Great draw, has burned perfectly so far but where's the beef in the flavor profile?? Some earthy grassy flavor with some pepper in the background. Not a bad smoke but just so many other cigars to choose from that blow this away in the flavor category.


----------



## JizJizJiz

Had this earlier.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

JDom58 said:


> Trying out my first Ruination, Great draw, has burned perfectly so far but where's the beef in the flavor profile?? Some earthy grassy flavor with some pepper in the background. Not a bad smoke but just so many other cigars to choose from that blow this away in the flavor category.
> 
> View attachment 55528


I have one of those I want to break out when the sun is out to keep me warm.


----------



## hawk45

JizJizJiz said:


> Had this earlier.
> 
> View attachment 55529
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Got one of those this weekend.. still haven't tried yet though.. thoughts on it? I really enjoyed the Small Batch 2005 Maduro.


----------



## hawk45

droy1958 said:


> La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy #5 ...
> 
> Apparently, crack kills, as I made an Irish post (Dublin) and I don't remember doing it????...


Man.. got one of those this weekend too! (no smokey yet either)


----------



## JizJizJiz

First and second thirds were excellent. I didn't much love the final, started burning a bit too hot imo.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Got one of those this weekend.. still haven't tried yet though.. thoughts on it? I really enjoyed the Small Batch 2005 Maduro.


I have had one and it was almost all chocolate and it was nice. Decent smoke for the price.

I had a Padron 5000 torp at the B&M as they were just a few dollars different from the AF Queen B and the same as the King B and many others. They have cut their prices on many Padron. I love that torpedo 5000. I have 4 resting at home. I will try to get to the tub. I have an under crown pulled for the occasion.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. Out in the light of the full moon but in the tub. Just the perfect angle. Drinking my last Coney Island root beer thinned with Plantation's reserve rum and ice. I fired up the not Undercrown like I thought but a 4 kicks. . After a lot of iced tea today and little to eat the 4 kicks is feeling like a nicotine bomb. I love the good tobacco flavors with aged saddle leather and charred oak but I'm feeling a touch of heartburn. I'll need to drink that sugary monster more quickly than usual. 

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Out in the light of the full moon but in the tub. Just the perfect angle. Drinking my last Coney Island root beer thinned with Plantation's reserve rum and ice. I fired up the not Undercrown like I thought but a 4 kicks. . After a lot of iced tea today and little to eat the 4 kicks is feeling like a nicotine bomb. I love the good tobacco flavors with aged saddle leather and charred oak but I'm feeling a touch of heartburn. I'll need to drink that sugary monster more quickly than usual.


That's a Jericho Hill brother.. chocolate bomb! That's some good rum!!


----------



## argonaut

Rondo said:


> PDR 1878 Capa Maduro Toro 6 x 52
> 
> 1/2 Walnuts, Earth, Dark Chocolate
> 2/2 Sea Salt, Coffee, Maple
> Cola Concentrate on the Retrohale
> Textbook Maduro Goodness
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Thanks for that encapsulated review. I do love a good maduro.

Btw, how was the Pepsi vanilla? I didn't know that even existed. Occasionally, I'll take a Mexican coke and mix in a little vanilla syrup and/or some vanilla extract, and that's a tasty treat.

Oh, and today I had myself an AF Short Story Maduro with some Pyrat rum at first (very good) and then some English Breakfast tea with milk and sugar (not bad at all, but not my favorite pairing).


----------



## Chris80

Punch Grandote 61/4 X 60. Wowza!!
Pre light draws were wide open. Cocoa. It's hard to smoke because of the loose draw. Flavors are dry walnuts and tobacco so far.







nothing special at all so far except the burn and the build. 
This stick is very leafy. Like I'm smoking a salad lol. Definitely top notch construction. Top shelf stick but may be more of a summer or spring time stick. It's not bad at all it's just not meeting my needs on this chilly night. Gonna stick it out and see what the final third offers. 








Getting molasses on the retroX which is nice about 1/2 from the band. Not going to nub this monster. 
All in all not a bad stick. If I were lounging indoors I would definitely enjoy more. 









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

Btw, how was the Pepsi vanilla?

It's my go to with Maduros.


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> That's a Jericho Hill brother.. chocolate bomb! That's some good rum!!


That's what I meant. Had Crowns on the head then Crowned Heads which also makes JH. It's a Willy Lee. My first. It wasn't as chocolate as it appears. I wrote my description as it came to me. Of course I had on,y a slice of old refrigerated pizza all day. This was a pretty stiff smoke but it a good way. I nub bed it. For on.y being in the box a week or so it was pretty nice. I wasn't expecting it to be that way but low on sugar with caffeine, taurine and nicotine coursing the veins.

I'm going back in a trying to think of something a bit more mellow. I'll look for a smaller stick. Maybe one of those Beunea Vista 2008 Corona Larga. All this time I thought they were Corona Gorda as that what I ordered. However upon moving the last 2 boxes to the new tupperdor I discovered they were corona Larga. Way too many sizes.


----------



## Steve C.

Smoked what was hopefully the last one of my Victor Sinclair box pressed (suitcase) 6 X 70 rings this morning. Then, a good ole JR Alternative HU Lonsdale . Finally, a Tat Tatoo (besides a few puffs on a Eurostick Panatella natural in the interims).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Buena Vista edicion limitada 2008 corona larga. Not bad. Best draw yet. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> That's a Jericho Hill brother.. chocolate bomb! That's some good rum!!


I was changing out Boveda bags in all the containers as well as adding PG solution to crystal jars. I just grabbed this from deep in the chest. I wasn't thinking. Should have pulled from the singles box.

It's been that kind of day. Hoping tomorrow is better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

CAO Black Bengal

View attachment 55541


1/3 honey, cream, biting black pepper on the tongue&#128077;&#127995;
2/3 walnut and cappuccino 
3/3 espresso, Nilla wafers, red pepper 
Cinnamon on the retrohale

View attachment 55542


----------



## hawk45

Oliva Seri O on a nice afternoon. Just got done making my chaveta for rolling some of my own here soon.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Oliva Seri O on a nice afternoon. Just got done making my chaveta for rolling some of my own here soon.
> 
> View attachment 55543


That's awesome!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided on this double corona from the Oliva Serie V sampler. I don't think these are Maduros or Sungrown. Perhaps Sumatra? Decent enough but a bit too long for my tastes. Hopefully the last half will be great. Right now. Earthy, cedar and some pepper with a touch of bittersweet baking cocoa powder. 
With Schweppes Ginger Ale. Vernors or Ginger Beer would be better but there is a lot worse ginger ales out their. With some Jameson Irish Whiskey.

The flavors of this stick seemed pretty constant and a bit one-sided. Maybe it needed more humidor time.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

MonteCristo White Series Double Corona in Ironbound-Newark.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Doc Rock said:


> MonteCristo White Series Double Corona in Ironbound-Newark.
> 
> View attachment 55547


Give us some updates on that long stick. The double corona Oliva Serie V wasn't impressive. I like the smaller sticks and torpedoes much better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Dessert

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Scottyv6290

Out of work early. Long weekend. My faithful black lab. A Joya Red. That's a great afternoon!


----------



## JDom58

An Herrera Esteli Norteno this evening before going in to help the Mrs prepare for the feast tomorrow. Nice pleasant smoke.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> An Herrera Esteli Norteno this evening before going in to help the Mrs prepare for the feast tomorrow. Nice pleasant smoke.
> 
> View attachment 55548


Yea as soon as I go inside I have "The List". Clean dining room, bathroom, take the bird out of the fridge, clean it and cover. Ohhhh I LOVE Thanksgiving. Best holiday of the year!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

I think yor wife and mine are in cahoots LOL


----------



## Doc Rock

Champagne InHand said:


> Give us some updates on that long stick. The double corona Oliva Serie V wasn't impressive. I like the smaller sticks and torpedoes much better.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I liked it. Medium-bodied (got stronger near the end), Chocolate, coffee and cedar. Medium draw (no big billows of smoke), even burn. Flawless construction (not a vein anywhere). Good cigar and, it was free! With a glass of 10 yr old Tawny Port after dinner at Estrela de Ponderosa. Good matchup with the Port.


----------



## Chris80

It's the price we pay my friend. I wanted Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve. My parents are taking Christmas Day. I love Thanksgiving. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Ortsac Bulletproof



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> Ortsac Bulletproof
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


PETA isn't going to like that you keep smoking all these kittens...

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## quazy50

La Imperiosa. Fantastic cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Turkmen

Camacho PE


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Chris80

Bird is in the oven. Let's get this day started. 2nd chance on this one. First one I remember wasn't so great. 
This one is way better flavor wise the second time around. Draw is a little more loose then I like. A bit of char, going to lighten my draw up some. However I think with the aroma of turkey and stuffing and fall in the air it's blending quite well with the cedar and slight cinnamon coming from this stick. 









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## BMWBen

Brickhouse Maduro
Really good cigar especially considering how cheap it was, I'll definitely be picking up more of these


----------



## tonyzoc

Chris80 said:


> PETA isn't going to like that you keep smoking all these kittens...
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


F peta

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Break time... ERDM and a Black coffee.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> F peta
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


All the pics you post show up as kittens. 
But I do agree. F PETA.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Aquaelvis

Happy thanksgiving guys, been super busy but had time to toast this as I watch my traeger smoke my turkey to perfection.  
This is not a common stick, first time trying it. Bloodline, got good reviews but hard to find. 
Just got it going and so far it seems like a winner... We will see.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Happy Turkey Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Aquaelvis said:


> Happy thanksgiving guys, been super busy but had time to toast this as I watch my traeger smoke my turkey to perfection.
> This is not a common stick, first time trying it. Bloodline, got good reviews but hard to find.
> Just got it going and so far it seems like a winner... We will see.


Happy Thanksgiving to you too!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

This day WAS great. But all good things must come to an end. It's early. Padron 7000 Maduro to finish this meal. 








Smooth as can be. Excellent notes of coffee and cocoa, leather and tobacco. For a big stick it's easily managed. Perfect draw and burn. I love these.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Rondo

Visiting my daughter in NH. After a great dinner, I chose a Cain Straight Ligero, gave it a nice straight cut, walked out to the porch with a drink, and toasted away. 
Right off, something wasn't right.

View attachment 55557

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Visiting my daughter in NH. After a great dinner, I chose a Cain Straight Ligero, gave it a nice straight cut, walked out to the porch with a drink, and toasted away.
> Right off, something wasn't right.
> 
> View attachment 55557
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Did you light the wrong end?
Not poking fun I just always wondered what would happen in that situation.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva

Rondo said:


> Visiting my daughter in NH. After a great dinner, I chose a Cain Straight Ligero, gave it a nice straight cut, walked out to the porch with a drink, and toasted away.
> Right off, something wasn't right.
> :vs_laugh:


Years ago, I did that with a Marlboro Light. I was already lit when I lit that cigarette.

Great day, decent cigar, bad picture, with a little Bird Dog Peach and an ice cube.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have lit the wrong end of many cigarettes. Man that first drag makes you want to hack and cough all night and considering giving up smoking for life or switching to non-filters or cigars. 

I woke up about time to shower and get to the in-Laws for a perfect feast. I brought the wine. We have big dry red wine drinkers so 4 bottles of 2005 Bordeaux were drained quickly. 2 Cabernet dominated Left Bank and 2 Merlot dominated Right Bank. All had corks removed at 7am for slow-OC but they all had barnyard funk that took some time and swirling to have it blow off. In the end most liked the Right bank better. I liked both. I also brought a German Riesling for the non red drinkers. Sweet and acidic which goes well with the heavy dinner. After a smoke with the BIL of Oliva Serie O, we came back to the house. Played around with the nice and nephews. I popped open a bottle of Laurent-Perrier Rose that I'd had in the cellar for my sister-in-law who was pregnant for most of the occasions last year. It was very good. Odd shaped bottle that I was glad to remove from the racks. 
Now I can put 2 new bottles in its place. 

Now back at home in the tub for a soak smoking a cigar I can't describe on the NC side of things but a decent smoke. Needs so humidor time but good nonetheless. 

My wife is already out Christmas shopping. She's gotta be mental. I'm totally done with all that and broke until payday. 

The wife took the 60+ lb ball of muscle out to per this morning and he saw another dog. He knocked her to the ground as she wasn't ready in the fixed legged position ready to choke the life out of him. I got ragged on quite a bit as she dressed her road rash. My thoughts are if he stops peeing and fixes on something, it's your job as the adult human to yank the choke collar to get him to understand that you will hang him by that collar is he even thinks about making a break for the other dogs. 

What can I say other than she grew up in a home without lets but with 6 kids I would think she should understand dominating the power of wills. Oh well. I do feel bad as she was trying to do me a favor. I just wish she would stick to the pinch collar as he doesn't mess around when that's on. 

She will probably not take him out again. Another rough night on our broken mattress we just bought a year ago. The company just sent us paperwork to go and get another one next week. Fun fun. Shopping for a mattress with Christmas shoppers. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I have lit the wrong end of many cigarettes. Man that first drag makes you want to hack and cough all night and considering giving up smoking for life or switching to non-filters or cigars.
> 
> I woke up about time to shower and get to the in-Laws for a perfect feast. I brought the wine. We have big dry red wine drinkers so 4 bottles of 2005 Bordeaux were drained quickly. 2 Cabernet dominated Left Bank and 2 Merlot dominated Right Bank. All had corks removed at 7am for slow-OC but they all had barnyard funk that took some time and swirling to have it blow off. In the end most liked the Right bank better. I liked both. I also brought a German Riesling for the non red drinkers. Sweet and acidic which goes well with the heavy dinner. After a smoke with the BIL of Oliva Serie O, we came back to the house. Played around with the nice and nephews. I popped open a bottle of Laurent-Perrier Rose that I'd had in the cellar for my sister-in-law who was pregnant for most of the occasions last year. It was very good. Odd shaped bottle that I was glad to remove from the racks.
> Now I can put 2 new bottles in its place.
> 
> Now back at home in the tub for a soak smoking a cigar I can't describe on the NC side of things but a decent smoke. Needs so humidor time but good nonetheless.
> 
> My wife is already out Christmas shopping. She's gotta be mental. I'm totally done with all that and broke until payday.
> 
> The wife took the 60+ lb ball of muscle out to per this morning and he saw another dog. He knocked her to the ground as she wasn't ready in the fixed legged position ready to choke the life out of him. I got ragged on quite a bit as she dressed her road rash. My thoughts are if he stops peeing and fixes on something, it's your job as the adult human to yank the choke collar to get him to understand that you will hang him by that collar is he even thinks about making a break for the other dogs.
> 
> What can I say other than she grew up in a home without lets but with 6 kids I would think she should understand dominating the power of wills. Oh well. I do feel bad as she was trying to do me a favor. I just wish she would stick to the pinch collar as he doesn't mess around when that's on.
> 
> She will probably not take him out again. Another rough night on our broken mattress we just bought a year ago. The company just sent us paperwork to go and get another one next week. Fun fun. Shopping for a mattress with Christmas shoppers.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sounds like you had a nice day today. Glad to hear it my friend!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just another day in the life of "Dave." It was a decent time. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

I used to have a customer, that when it took me a while to get to him, when I offered an explanation and apology, would say "Hey, life happens." I've found out it does every day, twice some days. If you're having troubles, you're still alive. I guess we're just blessed to have another year of challenge and adventure, here on planet Earth. 

Yep, I like the good days better. :smile:


----------



## gtechva

a gift via a Devil Dog, I was storing in an Ammodor (hmm...coincidence?)



just couldn't let a day this good end with out one more


----------



## Busco

Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> Did you light the wrong end?
> Not poking fun I just always wondered what would happen in that situation.


Yes, I did a full gainer on the light. 
I blame the Clicquot. 
It smoked just fine. I guess it didn't know the difference. 
Do I win the "nub first" prize?


----------



## WhiskeyVictor

5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)

Turned out above average, fortunately, as I managed to bid on a 5er instead of a test single. It was a bit nic heavy by the end, so I'm a bit afraid of the other accidental purchase:
5 Vegas Series 'A' SE Friggin' A (8.5" x 52). I really should pay attention to the size specs. Pulled that out of the box and gave the WTF?! reaction.

-WV


----------



## JDom58

gtechva said:


>


George, what did you think of it?


----------



## gtechva

JDom58 said:


> George, what did you think of it?


The construction was dead on. Smoked end to end, with a straight burn line, needing no touch ups. It produced a great amount of smoke, with a lightly sweet taste. A good cigar but didn't really wow me.


----------



## JDom58

gtechva said:


> The construction was dead on. Smoked end to end, with a straight burn line, needing no touch ups. It produced a great amount of smoke, with a lightly sweet taste. A good cigar but didn't really wow me.


Yep that's what Ron @Rondo and I thought, I had no problem finishing it but it certainly didn't satisfy my craving for a cigar that night. Not sure what all the hoopla is about in the review section.


----------



## C.Rock

AF Short Story. Always good.


----------



## ForceofWill

Been sick for like 2 weeks, celebrated with a roof smoke putting up lights lol.


----------



## docpepper

A Cuesta Rey Caravelle. Surprisingly nice smoke for the price!


----------



## Chris80

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Andrew530

Had two firsts for me today: an Oliva Connecticut and a Liga Privada Undercrown.

The Oliva was pretty creamy and was a great mild morning smoke.

The Undercrown really hit the spot for me. I wouldn't call it full but it was right in the range I prefer, and it stayed smooth throughout.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Andrew530 said:


> Had two firsts for me today: an Oliva Connecticut and a Liga Privada Undercrown.
> 
> The Oliva was pretty creamy and was a great mild morning smoke.
> 
> The Undercrown really hit the spot for me. I wouldn't call it full but it was right in the range I prefer, and it stayed smooth throughout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Those Undercrowns really are something special

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Chris80 said:


> All the pics you post show up as kittens.
> But I do agree. F PETA.
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Really? I'm posting picks of cigars through photobucket links. They work for me in Tapatalk

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> Really? I'm posting picks of cigars through photobucket links. They work for me in Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes my friend. I wouldn't lie to you 









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Maybe I need to have photobucket? I dunno. I am not as tech savvy as I once was lol


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## tonyzoc

Chris80 said:


> Yes my friend. I wouldn't lie to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


How long has this been going on? 
Can you see any of these?
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/...s/2015-11/IMG_20151126_114013_zpse52xxtwp.jpg





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Andrew530 said:


> Had two firsts for me today: an Oliva Connecticut and a Liga Privada Undercrown.
> 
> The Oliva was pretty creamy and was a great mild morning smoke.
> 
> The Undercrown really hit the spot for me. I wouldn't call it full but it was right in the range I prefer, and it stayed smooth throughout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Those Undercrowns really are something special

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

It happens with a couple other members too. I see the El Rey pics and a whole bunch of script and the kitten again lol. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot how nice these LAdC sticks are. I was in the mood for one and it's my last one.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

A Camacho connie this A.M., then a La Imperiosa, and finally, a Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men this evening (besides a Eurostick I slipped in during the meanwhile). It was a bit cold outside, so I wasn't able to righteously enjoy the JH.

Are you guys mostly taking your pics with your phones? My two cans and a string doesn't do pics.


----------



## JizJizJiz

Curivari reserva limitada earlier this afternoon. It got a bit hot and harsh by the end, but the first 2/3 were pleasant and positively medium. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

These are tasty with black coffee. Good morning stick. Lots of smoke. Smooth cedar. Funky burn but no harshness. Zero spice. All cedar and tobacco in the 1/3 so far. 







These make a fantastic morning cigar. 
The 2/3 offered the same cedar and tobacco as the first. The nub has changed slightly with an addition of faint walnut shells. Cool as a cucumber to my fingertips.









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a 1964 anniversary series maduro from Padron. It's very tasty with some basic chamomile tea. I couldn't sleep well last night because I crashed and burned early after the Thanksgiving meal and slept a lot yesterday. Hopefully it will be a nice 3 cigar day and I wanted to kick off things right.

These Padron cigars are always top notch. Getting them for sub $10/ stick is always a good thing.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> A Camacho connie this A.M., then a La Imperiosa, and finally, a Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men this evening (besides a Eurostick I slipped in during the meanwhile). It was a bit cold outside, so I wasn't able to righteously enjoy the JH.
> 
> Are you guys mostly taking your pics with your phones? My two cans and a string doesn't do pics.


The tapatalk app lets you take pictures directly without having to upload them to an Internet site like photobucket. Unfortunately on some photos you forget that they don't stay stored on your phone. It's the easier way to get photos on to a forum that supports tapatalk. There is a learning curve for tapatalk but if you have stuff in other topics tapatalk is a decent app. I do Jeepgarage, Crvownersclub and a few watch sites and a Nikin site and yet my Nikon DSLR is still very difficult to get the best out of it. When it's good it's very good. The vehicle forums make for quick updates on recalls and vehicle TSBs as well as so much DIY that it's very much worth it to have a login to your vehicles forums.

The watch one is also nice if you do watchmaking as tutorials on getting movements more accurate or change outs of things like crowns and crystals can save you a ton of cash if you have the appropriate tools.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

Trying out an Aroma after a long walk with the pooches this morning









It's been a very pleasant morning smoke so far, on a breezy, sunny Miami morning. Temperature is in the low 70s finally!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I finished my Padron 1964 Maduro. It was quite good but decided I wasn't quite done. My wife brought out an Illusione 88. I think that the Illusione 88 is actually better than the Padron. Having them back to back is an eye opener. The Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro was very good but this 88 is perfect. Down in the second half of this stick and it's only getting tastier. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ForceofWill

Trying the new LFD Nox


----------



## Chris80

70 degrees, my daughter is taking a nap, my son is watching a movie, mommas at work and daddy is havin a stogie.

























Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

ForceofWill said:


> Trying the new LFD Nox
> 
> View attachment 55574


Oh to be able to smoke indoors full time. I love hanging at the lounge. It's a treat for me to be able to do it but when I can I cherish the 1 1/2-2 hrs

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## pflau

AF Corona Imperial Maduro Lonsdale. Another bargain smoke from Arturo Fuente. Excellent burn and very flavorful. Just love it!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting off the evening smokes while watching the games via the ESPN app. Oliva Serie V Sungrown torpedo. Chris I think this is the one you had the other day no as dark as a Maduro but plenty dark brown. Big cigar band with Ligero Especial on the sides. I thought I was cutting this far back but not as far as I would have liked. Enjoying this with some Goya Trooicola and plantation reserve rum over ice. Not too bad except it pitch black outside after 6. The temperature is reasonable for being outside in be tub. No snorkel needed. 









Finishing up the last of the leftovers tonight. Regular food tomorrow that requires cooking. You kind of get spoiled by Turkey day leftovers.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

Champagne InHand said:


> The tapatalk app lets you take pictures directly without having to upload them to an Internet site like photobucket. Unfortunately on some photos you forget that they don't stay stored on your phone. It's the easier way to get photos on to a forum that supports tapatalk. There is a learning curve for tapatalk but if you have stuff in other topics tapatalk is a decent app. I do Jeepgarage, Crvownersclub and a few watch sites and a Nikin site and yet my Nikon DSLR is still very difficult to get the best out of it. When it's good it's very good. The vehicle forums make for quick updates on recalls and vehicle TSBs as well as so much DIY that it's very much worth it to have a login to your vehicles forums.
> 
> The watch one is also nice if you do watchmaking as tutorials on getting movements more accurate or change outs of things like crowns and crystals can save you a ton of cash if you have the appropriate tools.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I upload images to photobucket and paste the link in my messages. In my tapatalk I see the image.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Let me try this CAO Wicked Winter.
Image link...
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-11/IMAG0295_zps25vapjvp.jpg

Direct upload









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Starting off the evening smokes while watching the games via the ESPN app. Oliva Serie V Sungrown torpedo. Chris I think this is the one you had the other day no as dark as a Maduro but plenty dark brown. Big cigar band with Ligero Especial on the sides. I thought I was cutting this far back but not as far as I would have liked. Enjoying this with some Goya Trooicola and plantation reserve rum over ice. Not too bad except it pitch black outside after 6. The temperature is reasonable for being outside in be tub. No snorkel needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing up the last of the leftovers tonight. Regular food tomorrow that requires cooking. You kind of get spoiled by Turkey day leftovers.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I almost had one earlier but opted for the FDO. Those Serie V's are so good! I could not eat anymore leftovers today. That mysterious sleepy turkey chemical has turned me into a soup sandwich these past two days.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I almost had one earlier but opted for the FDO. Those Serie V's are so good! I could not eat anymore leftovers today. That mysterious sleepy turkey chemical has turned me into a soup sandwich these past two days.
> I use a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter on all my sticks unless I punch or v cut. I usually make 3 cuts no matter what on a torpedo or Belicoso. I had a LADC Belicoso yesterday that I only made 2 cuts on. Pre light draw was good so I went with it. It was a completely different cigar. I think from now on the draw is good after two in going to stick with that. I have also taken two cuts and the v cut, that was interesting. Probably very unnecessary but I was young back then. Lol
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Champagne InHand

tonyzoc said:


> Let me try this CAO Wicked Winter.
> Image link...
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-11/IMAG0295_zps25vapjvp.jpg
> 
> Direct upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I upload pictures when using the computer. I do several different forums and don't need to fill my cloud with too many photos I don't want to go back and try to clear them from the cloud.

Photo bucket us a great sight. I love that they made it so easy to copy directly or using the url it we address as every forum is different regarding photos. Tapatalk actually holds the pictures as to keep the network servers cleared from the clutter. It works out for both parties but tapatalk does have its down sides as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

Finally woke one of my Avo Synchros up for a burn. Delish!

Beautiful day in Squaw Valley.


----------



## JizJizJiz

About to start on this.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

LGC Serie R earlier today with a couple beers, I figured its vacation so why not


----------



## Jade Falcon

Had an Illusione Rothechiles in a garage last night. Good smoke for the money! But I got an overwhelming puff of ammonia about half way through, but it went away shortly afterwards.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Hey Jade, I had an Illusione Rothchilds last night also. I was glad it was less than an hour smoke because it was 30 degrees and my fingers were getting really cold. I would agree that it is a great smoke for the money.


----------



## Doc Rock

Opus X PerfecXion X. Patiently aged for 7 years. Amazing stick all the way to the nub!


----------



## ForceofWill

At the lounge relaxing. Had to grab a Destino.


----------



## Chris80

Christmas lights with the help of Senor Fuente 







Nubbin out this Sungrown Cuban Belicoso. 







Still goin







Waste not want not. Stayed cool to the fingertips. Top notch for sure!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## ForceofWill

Chris80 said:


> Christmas lights with the help of Senor Fuente
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Gotta have a smoke for putting up decorations for sure.


----------



## Chris80

ForceofWill said:


> Gotta have a smoke for putting up decorations for sure.


Absolutely. This is actually the first house I've lived in that I've done this lol. Couldn't have done it without Arturo's help. Gotta give credit where credit is due.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Busco

Warped El Oso Mama. Love these but the Papa is my favorite. Floral with earth and chocolate. Just a touch of spice. Perfect construction and flawless burn. Not even a touch up.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55586


'nuff said


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> View attachment 55586
> 
> 
> 'nuff said


And I thought my nub was impressive! That's a nub!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## ForceofWill

#2 is a Colorado Claro.


----------



## hippieman556

Rocky Patel The Edge


----------



## C.Rock




----------



## Champagne InHand

Cracked open that box of Illusione Ultras I bought in October at JR in New Jersey. Weird to see them wrapped in butcher paper and tape. Glad I finally broke that seal. 
These are about as tick as I like a cigar. Probably 52 or 54 times gauge but very nice. Very much like a thicker and slightly longer MK which is up there with my favorite cigar donut if it's worth the $12.50/stick tariff but enjoyable with a pint of Irish stout. Nice build and holding it ash well. 







.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Headley Grange Robusto


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Headley Grange Robusto


I really like the Headley Grange. A milder smoke of graham cracker, honey with a touch of cinnamon-sugar. Good stick. The only CH that I've reordered along with JH Willy Lee.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decide I needed another. Aging Room Quattro F55. This one is full flavor and considerably better than my last two. Box pressed Churchill. I'm out of liquid though so no telling if I'll smoke this to the nub. "Baby, It's cold outside!"-Zooey Deschanel. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Fired up a Black Pearl Ivory, an HU Golden Nicaragua, and danged if I can remember the third one. The cold and humidity outside is definitely affecting the burn. Numerous touchups and relights on the well rested cigars.

Oh yeah: The third one was an small Oliva G. Great smoke.


----------



## elco69

Illusione 88 Maduro courtesy of @CraigT78


----------



## docpepper

TSpent afternoon out, so I stuck with a Cuesta Rey Caravelle, and a No,99 Factory Throwout Sweet. No cork sniffers at my house,,,,,,,,,lol.


----------



## DonMerlin

San Cristobal Revalation and 3 fingers of Brugal. Nice pairing.


----------



## docpepper

I bought a five pack of those on promo. I enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## hawk45

My first home rolled..


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I cracked open that box of Kristiff a Ligero Maduro after finding the Illusione cigars wrapped in white butcher paper. What I saw could not have been more impressive. Yes that is Ligero tobacco leaves that didn't make the cut for Maduro wrappers around a the bow tied stack of 20. So cool I had to pull one to smoke. 









I did go out today and bought 2 different very good rums, but more in that in another thread. I decided Jameson's and Ginger as I need to have dinner and the sugar from the Ginger will keep this Ligero under control. It's tasting great from the first draw. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55600


I enjoyed this one way more than my first V a few weeks ago.


----------



## droy1958

BMWBen said:


> LGC Serie R earlier today with a couple beers, I figured its vacation so why not
> View attachment 55580


Love'em....


----------



## Chris80

Spice and wood. This is a weird cigar for me. It's a very tight box press. Draw is perfect. Is very spongy at the band. 















Pretty solid stick I must say. Perfect burn throughout. Straight up tobacco with hints of black pepper throughout. Hints of nuts in the nub. And an almost mint on the retroX. I enjoyed it a lot.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Bcpballer64

No pic  but I had a Nica libre that was very tasty as my birthday smoke, was going to have either a punch signature or an Oliva series v as a second but I ran out of time the nica wasn't as sweet as I expected but still quite tasty with notes or espresso/chocolate, then leather, then pepper.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th mad


----------



## Scottyv6290

Had a Short Story on the way home from work. Really nice little stick perfect length for the commute. Last puff just as I turned into the driveway.


----------



## gtechva

Bcpballer64 said:


> No pic  but I had a Nica libre that was very tasty as my birthday smoke, was going to have either a punch signature or an Oliva series v as a second but I ran out of time the nica wasn't as sweet as I expected but still quite tasty with notes or espresso/chocolate, then leather, then pepper.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Bcpballer64

Thank you, what stick is that? I'm mobile and can't make out the brand


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> Happy Birthday


That's a good all around stick...Like the Broadleaf wrapper.....


----------



## gtechva

Bcpballer64 said:


> Thank you, what stick is that? I'm mobile and can't make out the brand


It's a terrible picture of a MUWAT Subculture


----------



## JizJizJiz

Getting started with one of these.


----------



## Steve C.

A DE Java Latte, something with no band, and a GH Habano #3 . This is the first Gran Habano out of over 20 I've smoked that wasn't bitter. In fact, it was pretty tasty.


----------



## gtechva

droy1958 said:


> That's a good all around stick...Like the Broadleaf wrapper.....


I've got a big (loud) mouth, but not a fan of 60rg. Other than that, I think it's a good stick.


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> I've got a big (loud) mouth, but not a fan of 60rg. Other than that, I think it's a good stick.


I smoke the +11 size which is 5.5 x 52.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a Habano earlier today I retreated back to this Liga Privada T52. I have to say that the No. 9s in LP and LP Undercrowns are a much better smoke. These are more medium and may get better with age but their flavor profile just doesn't seem to satisfy as the others do.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Got this stick because it was cheap. Ya never know. Slightly spongy. Pre light draw is very mild tobacco and slim Jim . Hmmmmm
Draw is absolutely perfect. Medium to long finish. Black pepper at the end. Can definitely taste that it is a Maduro. Good smoke output. Thank god it doesn't taste like a slim Jim. RetroX is very familiar. I can't place yet what cigar this compares to.








Burn line corrected itself within 5 draws. Going to do some quick research on this stick. All in all if it were one of my first cigars ever I'd say it's pretty ok. 
Ash fell off at about a half inch  I hate that. But I'm not gonna be a cigar snob. Into the 2/3. It's a fast smoker. 
Time to ditch this thing just collapsed internally. No pressure.









Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> A DE Java Latte, something with no band, and a GH Habano #3 . This is the first Gran Habano out of over 20 I've smoked that wasn't bitter. In fact, it was pretty tasty.


I've inly purchased the cedar wrapped 2005 limited GH but I haven't had a single one with bitterness. I know it's a problem with many of the 2002s but hopefully time will iron that out.

Not much worse than being rushed through active or having it bitter or in the sick phase. Loaded up with tar is also a pet peeve but blowing out with a few purges usually clears that up but I've had a few I needed to ditch because that overdose of oily nicotine just wouldn't leave the cigar. I've been lucky not to have had any with the dreaded ammonia sickness. That just ruins the drink you have accompanying the smoke as well as wasting your time and money.

Update. This LP is having issues towards the nub so I'm going to need to ditch it early. Plus dinner is waiting for me cooked. That and a barking hound. Smoking interrupted by real life issues is never fun. C'est la vie!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I've inly purchased the cedar wrapped 2005 limited GH but I haven't had a single one with bitterness. I know it's a problem with many of the 2002s but hopefully time will iron that out.
> 
> Not much worse than being rushed through active or having it bitter or in the sick phase. Loaded up with tar is also a pet peeve but blowing out with a few purges usually clears that up but I've had a few I needed to ditch because that overdose of oily nicotine just wouldn't leave the cigar. I've been lucky not to have had any with the dreaded ammonia sickness. That just ruins the drink you have accompanying the smoke as well as wasting your time and money.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The only bitter GH I had was the 1st cabinet selection I had. I have since enjoyed several different selection of GH robustos including the 2005 and have LOVED them all. I believe one of them had a very loose draw. In the robusto size I like a v cut.

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

This one is definitely on the strong side with a full tobacco and pepper flavor. Very nice burn and draw although the cigar was a bit on the soft side but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Chris80

Juan does that say Acme?


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> Juan does that say Acme?
> 
> Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


Yep it sure does, if I remember correctly I think Craig said they are a Dallas, Texas brand using Ecuadorian Habano wrapper and San Andres filler. I'm half way through ot and it's a good smoke.


----------



## Chris80

I just had a complete flat tire of a cigar. Hopefully I'll get to go out for another shortly. 


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## WABOOM

tonight I had another Oliva V sungrown torpedo. I seriously love these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So ROTT, I received the JR Alternative to HdM Piramide. They have very dark wrappers but I don't know if they are Maduro or just dark Habano wrappers but very nice construction. It's a pleasant smoke from ROTT but I imagine that 6 months of humidor aging will make these much better integrating some of the flavors and making others more distinct. The bundle had a card stating product of Nicaragua and it tastes Nicaraguan with earthy forest floor, some baking and cooking spices. Nice whit smoke and a good clean and even burn. No touch ups have been required. There are even some dark fruit nuanced to the smoke and wrapper. Dark plum and berry with a touch of dried fig. The standard tobacco found in chewing tobacco comes of this very dark wrapper. It has a nice sheen but not oily per se and some veins but none so large as to detract from the smoke. For a piramide stick that costs just under $2.50 this is very impressive. Like stated earlier I think these will just get better with time. I'm on the last half towards the cigar band and this has been enjoyable but it's painfully young. I think these are made at the Drew Estates factory but can't confirm that right now. My initial impression is that for a store brand this has both quality and value. Enjoying with a rum over ice and a half a can of Coca Cola. 
For today's first smoke it's a pleasant surprise. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Viva!...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Great ROTT cigar. Happy with the purchase.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Going to give this one a try. Pre light draws are very chochlately. Let's light er' up! A little tight on the draw however, perfect black coffee flavors so far. Tree nuts definitely. Very flavorful to start. No pepper















A lot of flavor from this stick. I'm hoping the draw opens up as I am entering the 2/3. Great stick so far. 
Great stick even with the tight draw. It's no Fuente sun grown but it's extremely tasty.








Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## docpepper

Altadis Samurai Gordo, Punch London Club Maduro, Consuegra, and a Rosa Cuba. Wuz busy today. Liked the Samurai, a lot.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I burned through a LAdC Belicoso Mi Amor. I burned it to the very last nub. I don't know what it is with me and the pointy end caps but I love them. So glad almost all my recent purchases have been that style. I still dig the Illusione and the habanos that are flatter ended but I just like how the smoke changes when you have that smaller opening. I cut it until I find a good draw then go from there. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had a *Warped Corto* today at Blue Havana that blew me away. I've been on the CC bandwagon for several years, and frankly, I haven't smoked a lot of recent NC releases. But this one was good enough to renew my interest.

Very full. But balanced, not spicy. Tons of smoke and loaded with flavor... I got coffee, cream, toast, and chocolate... milk chocolate early on, transforming to bittersweet dark chocolate in later stages.

Didn't get a photo while smoking, but here are a couple I grabbed to go...


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra

Started off great--Ended great, but the middle wasn't so great! The scent was fantastic, though!

If it was gifted to me, I wouldn't turn my nose up, but I definitely won't buy another.


----------



## elco69

RP Edge courtesy of our boy @gtechva


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had an Illusione MK earlier which I botched the end cut by taking off too much in the first swipe. Still a decent smoke but I had to let it go much earlier than I had hoped.

Now it's time for an Ave Maria Knights Templar. I really like this stick. Pleasant floral notes from the smoke that I don't find in too many places. Actually smells Cuban. With some Captain Morgan's and Ginger beer. Glad this drink has loads of sugar because I haven't eaten any lunch or dinner. 
No nicotine bombs allowed. 









Caught a very good lol at the 3D like cigar band.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Saw Dave's post and thought to myself an Ave sounds good.....BAM! Ave Maria Divinia, courtesy of my boy C-Dog @CraigT78 These are good all around sticks and I love the bands on these.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Saw Dave's post and thought to myself an Ave sounds good.....BAM! Ave Maria Divinia, courtesy of my boy C-Dog @CraigT78 These are good all around sticks and I love the bands on these.
> View attachment 55638


One of my favorite cigar bands.


----------



## Chris80

These sticks are so good. Love LADC

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> RP Edge courtesy of our boy @gtechva
> View attachment 55635


That's The Edge Habano right? What did you think of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I had an Illusione MK earlier which I botched the end cut by taking off too much in the first swipe. Still a decent smoke but I had to let it go much earlier than I had hoped.
> 
> Now it's time for an Ave Maria Knights Templar. I really like this stick. Pleasant floral notes from the smoke that I don't find in too many places. Actually smells Cuban. With some Captain Morgan's and Ginger beer. Glad this drink has loads of sugar because I haven't eaten any lunch or dinner.
> No nicotine bombs allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught a very good lol at the 3D like cigar band.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Those cigars are amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Chris80 said:


> That's The Edge Habano right? What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure, it was good, fairly one dimensional for the first half, had to put it out half way through as it started to rain


----------



## mikebot

A Tatuaje Capa Especial that I got in a bomb from @lostmedic. Thinking a lot about the shit that went down in San Bernardino yesterday and needed a good smoke and drink to clear my head.


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> not sure, it was good, fairly one dimensional for the first half, had to put it out half way through as it started to rain


That darn rain lol. I have a few of those in my humi. Those are the habanos. I like them.


----------



## BMWBen

At the B&M tonight after ~4 weeks of rest, great smoke!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up an AF double chateau Maduro. Always a great stick. With some rum on the rocks and a splash of Coke Zero. I guess we are out of the sugared cans. Hate the diet stuff. Still decent rum makes the difference.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It's 51 degrees here today, so seized the opportunity. I wasn't expecting much, being 5 Vegas (Triple A) and that's pretty much what I got. Full-bodied. Peppery, strong dark chocolate, and subtle manure! Fortunately I had a ginger shandy to cleanse the old palate like pickled ginger between sushi rolls!

Not bad, but fairly uneventful. I would have better off with an 1844.


----------



## Chris80

El Brujito 6x52 has a little pig tail and the foot is wrapped in tobacco. Interesting.














Pre light draws are very earthly. Almost like a pine....reminds me of winter. 
Amazing smoke output. Thick smoke. A lot of pepper on the draw.
This is definitely a hardy cigar with a very long finish. Lots of tobacco flavor, subtle hint of fennel.














This is definitely an outdoors cigar. I can imagine looking over a bluff or staring at the mountains having this. It is hearty. Definitely not a yard work stick. This is a sit and relax smoke for sure. You cannot smoke this fast, this cigar requires patience.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This is such a long cigar. Pretty tasty too but I'll be glad when the last one is gone. They definitely have age in them. Leathery flavors of mocha and some spices for cider like cinnamon, clove, nutmeg and allspice. A long time is needed with this size of cigar.

This long cigar had serious burn issues. Seemed to need instant attention as one side with wrapper just didn't want to burn at the same rate as the rest if the stick. In general this cigar was pretty dry. Low rH. I'm glad I don't have but just one more of these. Good flavors but what a nuisance to work through over the hours.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## docpepper

Tried an Asylum 13 Ogre this evening. Got it in a five pack. Think the other four are going to sit in the bottom of the humidor for six to twelve months.


----------



## gtechva

Garo Double Habano Robusto


----------



## Steve C.

Had a Cuban Honey and a RP Cargo. The RP had great construction but little flavor. The CH? Let's just say that when I finish off the five cigar sampler there's no reason to reorder.


----------



## JDom58

Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro this morning, always an excellent smoke.


----------



## Rondo

My first VSG

View attachment 55667


At the B&M with my cigar group.

_Edit for nub shot_
View attachment 55671

3 hours of deliciousness


----------



## docpepper

An Amos somethingorother (real short) but tasted nicer than that Asylum I had yesterday.


----------



## Doc Rock

Rondo said:


> My first VSG
> 
> View attachment 55667
> 
> 
> At the B&M with my cigar group.


It won't be your last. A most excellent smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Started off the day with a Blanco American Legion. Not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## Bluedragon

Acid Blondie. It surprised me by being rather sweet. Never had that cigar experience before. For a while I thought some folks were making it up!


----------



## hawk45




----------



## Chris80

Celery is the first thing that came to mind in the pre light draw. Second was dirt. Let's light er up







So far this is one of the most boring cigars I have ever had. This cigar tastes like they forgot add the finish to it. Let's see how it goes. This stick tastes like an undercrown reject. Undercrowns are awesome. To me they tasted like maple syrup or molasses. This tastes watered down.
The burn is very nice and the smoke output is decent. Maybe it's just a slow starter.








It was ok. I won't buy again. It was to mild for me.


----------



## Rondo

docpepper said:


> Tried an Asylum 13 Ogre this evening. Got it in a five pack. Think the other four are going to sit in the bottom of the humidor for six to twelve months.


I have a few that have been hibernating for about four months.
Thanks for the tip, Brother.


----------



## argonaut

Had a Punch Elite maduro last night with a mug of black tea (sweetened), and wow was that a nice smoke. It burned evenly and without the need for relighting or touchups until the very last inch (when the weather got very cold, so I can't really even fault it for that), and the taste reminded me so much of the CC Partagas I had a week or so ago that I had to check the band again to make sure it didn't come from the ISOM, haha. Thanks to Sigaar for passing this lovely treat on to me!


----------



## beerhound34

My first time trying a Zikar HC, Connecticut. Not bad at all. This is also my first time trying to post from my phone using tapatalk. Hope I got it right lol!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Domus Magnus II Hadrian


----------



## argonaut

beerhound34 said:


> View attachment 55676
> 
> My first time trying a Zikar HC, Connecticut. Not bad at all. This is also my first time trying to post from my phone using tapatalk. Hope I got it right lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You did indeed get it right. Btw, is that the Criollo or the Connie? I had the Connie about 5 or 6 weeks ago, and it was ok but it didn't make enough of an impression for me to pick up again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Missed the office holiday party. Just was feeling not up to it. Plus some good NCAAF were on. After disappointing early games and a lousy SEC championship game. Decided to smoke a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo. Good stick with Sam Afams Cheery Wheat..., which is pretty bad. The cigar however does taste like spices of fruitcake and some dried fruit along with cocoa, espresso beans and toasted cedar. Very pleasant. I wish I had a better beer it didn't make a mixed drink because of the head feeling thick, is how I would describe it. Where you do the gesture of no, no but the insides seem like jelly in the eyes, sinuses and ears. Best to chill out and enjoy a quite night. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Missed the office holiday party. Just was feeling not up to it. Plus some good NCAAF were on. After disappointing early games and a lousy SEC championship game. Decided to smoke a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo. Good stick with Sam Afams Cheery Wheat..., which is pretty bad. The cigar however does taste like spices of fruitcake and some dried fruit along with cocoa, espresso beans and toasted cedar. Very pleasant. I wish I had a better beer it didn't make a mixed drink because of the head feeling thick, is how I would describe it. Where you do the gesture of no, no but the insides seem like jelly in the eyes, sinuses and ears. Best to chill out and enjoy a quite night.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Feel better!


----------



## lukesparksoff

AVO 85th









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

You really cannot go wrong with these sticks. Inexpensive ( depending on where you get them from) great burn, flavor and consistency.


----------



## Chris80

Don't know why this is here twice


----------



## Steve C.

In the following order today: A Perdomo 10th Champagne toro, a La Aurora Equador Churchill rott, and a Gran Habano 3 SLS robusto.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> In the following order today: A Perdomo 10th Champagne toro, a La Aurora Equador Churchill rott, and a Gran Habano 3 SLS robusto.


What did you think of the Gran Habano 3 SLS? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Chris80

Queen B at the lake.







I see ducks and hear bull frogs.


----------



## Rondo

Out of my 300 sticks, probably 275 are bold, premium Maduros. I've been smoking around to find non-maddies for tweeners.

View attachment 55682

This MF CT is good. Raw nuts, caramel and white pepper. 
I'll probably end up buying a box of Nub Cammies. A sure thing in my wheelhouse.


----------



## bdd

Banging out this beast with some football ... Gurkha Private Select Abuelo


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> What did you think of the Gran Habano 3 SLS? It's one of my favorites.


It was the best of all the GH's I've tried, but not one I'd favor over some other brands.


----------



## Steve C.

This morning one of my favorites, a Camacho connie robusto. Then an Oliva Saison First Harvest 2009 toro.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> It was the best of all the GH's I've tried, but not one I'd favor over some other brands.


I agree 100%. Another great one imo is the Corojo #5 . Those two are my favorites.


----------



## JizJizJiz

This one is new to me.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A JR alternate Hoyo de Monterrey Piramide. These really are hot or miss. This isn't bad but it's very loose. I hope things will tighten up as it ages. Decent flavors. Wasn't feeling great tonight so I did want to smoke anything too expensive. This works for the purpose of just relaxing in the tub with some Ginger Beer/Jameson's. The warm up up North has everything a bit off its game. Supposed to have 60F next weekend. I will gladly take it. Just unusual. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mkalink

No pic but I enjoyed a Liga Privada from Drew Estate at a little place in the Strip District (Pittsburgh) called the Leaf and Bean, great place. I liked the cigar so much I bought another for later.


----------



## Chris80

mkalink said:


> No pic but I enjoyed a Liga Privada from Drew Estate at a little place in the Strip District (Pittsburgh) called the Leaf and Bean, great place. I liked the cigar so much I bought another for later.


Strip District is awesome!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Strip District is awesome!


I love Pittsburgh. There is an older Catholic Church renovated to house a micro brewery. Very neat area just East of the Strip area that was the former meat packing district. Downtown can be really fun in early to mid September if both the Pirates and Steelers happen to be in town on the same weekend. Loads of art festivals but driving through it is very difficult.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I love Pittsburgh. There is an older Catholic Church renovated to house a micro brewery. Very neat area just East of the Strip area that was the former meat packing district. Downtown can be really fun in early to mid September if both the Pirates and Steelers happen to be in town on the same weekend. Loads of art festivals but driving through it is very difficult.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Primanti Brothers, Pennsylvania Macaroni Company and some place that I went into that had the biggest olive bin I have ever seen. The best!


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## Busco




----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre Churchill aka The Lobotomizer

View attachment 55693


Strong(never bitter)tobacco, strong coffee, strong spices. 
Hot and sour soup on the retrohale. 
Fantastic aroma. 
Seatbelt not included. 
Thank you Brother Rivers @drb124

View attachment 55694


----------



## Chris80

ROTT, JR Alternative to the Montecristo #2 . Pre light draw is graham and tobacco. Little spice. Great draw on the light after a good toasting. Nice red pepper on the tongue. Not to spicy but plenty enough to know its there.















These have a very nice taste and flavor. It's definitely medium strength starting and continuing throughout the 1/3. Pepper is still there. Rich but not deep tobacco flavors. Burn and ash look great. Medium to long finish. Not an overwhelming stick. 
I've never had a real monte #2 but this is tasty. I like it better then some other sticks I've had.








If every stick in this bundle behaves this way this will be my every other day smoke next to my FDO's.
Heading into the 2/3 the intensity has cut back quite a bit. It's rapidly changing to walnuts and walnuts lol














Dominant flavor at this point is a mild tobacco with the slightest touch and I mean slightest black pepper on the finish. Walnut is still there just not as fierce.







Smoke output has doubled. Flavors have added buttery cream. Very very good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Undercrown. Very good smoke. Box worthy and come in Belicoso too. Maybe in January.










With Plantation grande reserve Barbados rum and some ginger beer.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Undercrown. Very good smoke. Box worthy and come in Belicoso too. Maybe in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Plantation grande reserve Barbados rum and some ginger beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I like those a lot. Great smoke output, flavors of pure maple syrup and vanilla. Top shelf stuck there.


----------



## Sprouthog

DE Norteno Toro


----------



## gtechva

Oliva G Robusto with lots of orange juice (allergies and sinuses) in a glass sterilized with two fingers of Pinnacle vodka



guess that makes me a health/cleanliness fanatic


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Undercrown. Very good smoke. Box worthy and come in Belicoso too. Maybe in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Plantation grande reserve Barbados rum and some ginger beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Great combination. Got my juices flowing. 
'Nuther stick to ask Santa for.


----------



## Doc Rock

Casa Cuba Doble Seis. Very nice stick which got better after the first half inch or so. Give yourself time with this one - at least 90 minutes.


----------



## elco69

DPG Blue and trying the Coney Island Hard Root Beer while prepping XMas Bombs.


----------



## docpepper

Romeo y Julieta from a sample pack. It was my third "good" (medium priced) cigar. Still like the $30 bundles........


----------



## Champagne InHand

I haves Padron 6000 on deck. I'm just finishing the nub of a corona junior in the pipe. I'll need to find a cheap pipe with larger bowl as this won't work for any cigar with a rg larger than 42.

Having Ginger Ale with Seagrams 7. 
I kind of wished I had figured out that size 56 is just too wide for me before purchasing these Padron 6000, because while great to smoke it's a jaw breaker. Maybe the others will be used for golf next year. 









Did I mention how annoying it is to see the Sun setting at 4pm. I hate it even though mild 40s and Sunny. The low Winter's Sun kills my head so I wear sunglasses any time I'm out side.

The dog gets neutered tomorrow. Looking forward to this as he destroyed another bed on Sunday. Tonight I caught him kicking our wall as he sits and barks in the entry way. Right below family pictures. WTF? I hope he mellows out a bit after the testosterone machines are gone.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I haves Padron 6000 on deck. I'm just finishing the nub of a corona junior in the pipe. I'll need to find a cheap pipe with larger bowl as this won't work for any cigar with a rg larger than 42.
> 
> Having Ginger Ale with Seagrams 7.
> I kind of wished I had figured out that size 56 is just too wide for me before purchasing these Padron 6000, because while great to smoke it's a jaw breaker. Maybe the others will be used for golf next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I picked up a few of them last CP deal. They are fantabolous.


----------



## Chris80

All this talk earlier of Undercrowns....







Not going to much into detail tonight. Sinuses. The Undercrown is an amazing cigar that needs no explanation, only enjoyment.


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I haves Padron 6000 on deck. I'm just finishing the nub of a corona junior in the pipe. I'll need to find a cheap pipe with larger bowl as this won't work for any cigar with a rg larger than 42.
> 
> Having Ginger Ale with Seagrams 7.
> I kind of wished I had figured out that size 56 is just too wide for me before purchasing these Padron 6000, because while great to smoke it's a jaw breaker. Maybe the others will be used for golf next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention how annoying it is to see the Sun setting at 4pm. I hate it even though mild 40s and Sunny. The low Winter's Sun kills my head so I wear sunglasses any time I'm out side.
> 
> The dog gets neutered tomorrow. Looking forward to this as he destroyed another bed on Sunday. Tonight I caught him kicking our wall as he sits and barks in the entry way. Right below family pictures. WTF? I hope he mellows out a bit after the testosterone machines are gone.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Give the mutt a break. What if your parents had gone out and had the firing pin pulled from your canon when you were a testosterone-charged teenager? 
I destroyed plenty of beds when I was giving the local 'bitches' a seeing to.

Used to chill out with a cigar and a shot of brandy (stolen from the drinks cabinet of whichever parent's house) afterwards. Yeah baby!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Perdomo Champagne Noir this afternoon with a bit of Ginger ale. No booze as I have to pick up the neutered pup in a couple of hours. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## docpepper

Punch London Club Maduro, Amos de Santiago, and a Trinidad y Cia. Busy morning. I like the Amos De Santiago, it's a barber pole type (very short), good flavor. It is later now, tried an H. Uppman New Yorker, then a couple of cheapies later on...With Makers Mark, it's all good.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Last night I enjoyed A Room 101 Big Payback. Huge 7.5x60 stick. Good flavor. Really great value. I enjoyed the spice and picked up a bit of a salty flavor. Had to set it down with a third left. Great way to end a tough day sitting on the front porch listening to Pandora Jazz and watching the rain fall through all of the Christmas lights.


----------



## Steve C.

Just finished the last Gurkha that I'm aware of having.....a Beauty. Flavor was meh, and the wrapper cracked like a hot marble dropped in cold water. Glad to have it out of my humi for good. There won't be another.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky28

I smoked a cuban for lunch and a opus x for dinner with a nice bottle of wine.love opus x during the holidays best cigar IMO for holiday smoke 


Lucky28


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scottyv6290 said:


> Last night I enjoyed A Room 101 Big Payback. Huge 7.5x60 stick. Good flavor. Really great value. I enjoyed the spice and picked up a bit of a salty flavor. Had to set it down with a third left. Great way to end a tough day sitting on the front porch listening to Pandora Jazz and watching the rain fall through all of the Christmas lights.


I've enjoyed the Aging Room Quattro F55, I got cheap. It wasn't until the 3 TD stick I discovered that they actually might be worth something with more time. Still I wouldn't buy a box of them. Too many other good smokes but glad to have tried them.

I'm getting to see my patience paying off on my box of Fuente Hemingway Signatures. Enjoying the 2nd of the box with just plain water and this one is as good or better than the ones I've enjoyed from my B&M. The first one was meh, but these are just getting better with humidor time. This was my first box purchase back in the beginning of September. 









There are very few great cigars that I'm just fine drinking cold water with. I think that speaks volumes. Hoping all my box purchases come around to get this way over the months and years.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Lucky28

1982 cigar is this correct 

How much where do I get one 

Is it good 

I'd love to add a 1982 cigar to my collection 

Don't care the price 

Where do I sign up lol 

Lucky28


----------



## Doc Rock

Ashton VSG Sorcerer. Aged 5+ years. Nice!


----------



## lroy76

Comacho CT Robusto

Love this cigar...smooth, burns nice.


----------



## whodeeni

Man O War Puros Authenticos


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying some ginger ale with a dash of spiced rum. Smoking a Gran Habanos GAR from 2005. Nice smoke fantastic value. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ForceofWill

Mmmmmmm


----------



## droy1958

Joya De Nic Antano Gran Consul.....


----------



## beerhound34

Taking advantage of this beautiful afternoon and a shortened work day to continue expanding my tastes. This was recommended after my mentioned enjoyment of the Illusione 88. It was a great recomendation! Not sure which is my favorite, this Rothchilds or the 88 but Illussione's in general are starting to become one of my favorite brands. Worth a try for anyone that hasn't. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

beerhound34 said:


> Taking advantage of this beautiful afternoon and a shortened work day to continue expanding my tastes. This was recommended after my mentioned enjoyment of the Illusione 88. It was a great recomendation! Not sure which is my favorite, this Rothchilds or the 88 but Illussione's in general are starting to become one of my favorite brands. Worth a try for anyone that hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Illusione is probably my favorite brand. So many good choices and styles. Love the 88, MK, Ultra MK no.9, but fell in love with the Epernay series. They don't make bad cigars. Time is their friend too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## beerhound34

I will definitely be trying the others as well. I have not been disappointed yet! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcpries

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage. I have enjoyed Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, 1992, Decade. The Royal Vintage was mellow and tasty but fairly one-dimensional. Nothing really jumped out at me. I probably won't purchase another but if someone offered me one I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## lroy76

Took an hour to enjoy a Camacho barrel age and pick up an Arturo Fuente gran reserva at the corona lounge while talking college basketball. I liked the barrel aged a lot and am looking forward to the AF tomorrow or Saturday. The guys I puffed with were having San cristobel? and Perdomo (some sort of recent special release) which they recommended for next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

San Cristobal are great. I have a Revelation resting which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Haven't posted on here the past couple of smokes. My apologies.

Last night, after the end to a miserable 4 days, I decided to go out to a place I don't necessarily care for, and smoke a cigar, since they were open until midnight.

Boy...am I glad I did!

I met a bunch of people there, and later an old family friend showed up. Myself and these other guys talked sports and politics, and it was JUST what I needed. I had a blast!

It was just what I needed after a miserable week. I'm not a fan of the place, because it's small, loud, and the business (it's a Shilo Inn restaraunt with an attached cigar room) does not allow you to bring in your own drinks. But the atmosphere was friendly, and I put a book down that I brought and chatted it up when someone pointed out my 9er shirt that I was wearing.

Anyways...last night I smoked a Drew Estate Undercrown Shade Connecticut. I liked it, but towards the end, it started giving me burn issues, and I had to relight it twice.

About 5 days before that, just before my week went to hell, I crammed myself into the only seat available at a cigar shop and smoked a Eastern Standard Cream Crush Connecticut, if I remember correctly. But it could have been something else....? Anyways, that was not a fun experience. I sat in the middle of an isle way, with no table to put my stuff, and nothing to rest my book on.

So there ya go.


----------



## Chad Vegas

atbat82 said:


> Nothing yet (work keeps getting in the way of my cigars!), but I've got a UC Toro queued up for tonight. Haven't tried one yet, but very much looking forward to it.


Nice! Its been a while since I had a UC Toro!


----------



## Tommy219

Yesterday I finally got my garage insulation finished so I fired up the heater and enjoyed a Cain 550 maduro.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm enjoying a JD Howard. Truthfully I wouldn't buy this cigar again as it was pricey and a little "meh." It's a nice blend of mocha and loads of red pepper with some cedar. I don't see this as more than a standard Honduran cigar even if it's made elsewhere. I have one left and I'll see but this is a CH swing and a miss to me. Pleasant but extremely overpriced. Trying to enjoy this with cold water and trying to figure out the best use of my mini ashtray. This is too thick for the cigar holders which are more 42-48 rg. This is 52rg if I can remember correctly. The burn is all kinds of off on the JDH as well.

Here is a snapshot after a touch up. 

















Flavor is still boring but smoke is very cool with mega ash. 









That ash tray really needs to be emptied!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

A Buena Vista torp while I raked up some leaves in the backyard earlier...


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> A Buena Vista torp while I raked up some leaves in the backyard earlier...


I really enjoy those Buena Vistas. The draw is tight but no worse than any other hand rolled cigars. Spicy as well. Mine are corona largas.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I really enjoy those Buena Vistas. The draw is tight but no worse than any other hand rolled cigars. Spicy as well. Mine are corona largas.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


These are getting better since we purchased them 3 or so months ago. Draw is a little tight, but I prefer that over too loose. Tasting very good, and the combustion on this one was spot on.....


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55739


Arturo Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 Claro
Smooth n creamy, toast and butterscotch. 
Lemongrass on the retrohale. 
My first candela. Glad I tried it. Good, not great.

View attachment 55740


----------



## BMWBen

My first Tatuaje. Great construction, great draw, great smoke production; some of the best out of any cigar I've smoked but the flavor just wasn't there. I'll definitely try more though.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Champagne InHand

I came home after birthday dinner with my wife and decided I needed an Undercrown since that huge box showed. I had some singles left over but I bought in the same size, gran toro.

Initially I'm a bit shocked as all the previous Undercrown cigars were great from the first puff. This one is filled with some burnt dark chocolate and toasted oak but maybe I still have some seafood remnants in the mouth. I'm sure it will improve. I hope so at least.

One inch in and things are already brightening. A bit of espresso bean with a touch of vanilla bean and a pleasant tobacco smell coming off.

With spice rum and ginger beer.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Tatuaje Nicaragua Petit Cazadores Reserva (4x40) on a super warm December Friday night.


----------



## JDom58

Somked a Cain this finally sunny morning while taking the pooches out for a loooong walk. Really enjoyed it (sorry no pics)


----------



## lroy76

Had the Arturo Fuente gran reserva last night...I thought it was great. Easy to smoke, smooth, tasted great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

First day back having one after four days of being sick. At first I lit up an FDO Robusto but it was weird, it started unrolling at the cap and had a split in the wrapper. It had a funky taste. After two draws I ditched.







These are really enjoyable.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55751


Good Maduro consistency.


----------



## m_cat12

Having a Crowned Heads La Imperiosa - Duke that I purchased through a cigar auction site.

**thank you Champagne in Hand for the referral to the cigar auction site. I agree....evilness all around! 

I'm having difficulty keeping this one lit? Wondering if it's a bit too moist as I just received them today and I really wanted to give this one a go.

Pairing with a cold Pepsi to keep the sickness at bay (I'm new).


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm enjoying an Illusione 88, with a champagne cocktail of all things. We opened a very young champagne last night with dinner. Super acidic and citrus filled. Not pleasant by itself. I saved most of the bottle and poured it in a glass with some St. Germaine Elderflower liqueur. Somehow this works with the 88. 









These Illusione 88s are always good. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Illusione Gigantes, nearly nubbed it but it got really cold after the sun went down. Mal went inside and made a (keto-friendly) hot chocolate with whipped cream for me to drink with it, it was stellar.

Earlier though, I made him a bacon, avocado, sharp cheddar, sour cream, cherry tomato, and sauteed pepper, onion & garlic omelette!


----------



## tonyzoc

Romacraft Intemperance

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-12/IMAG0023_zpsbsvs47xs.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men Lancero


----------



## lroy76

Nothing today...but boy could I use one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

A Camacho connie robusto, a VS suitcase (6 or 7 X 70), and just finished a H.U. Sungrown 6 X 54. The HU had rested 5 mo. and was great.


----------



## bcpries

MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured. yum. Last two days = Montecristo Monte and Arturo Fuente Anejo


----------



## Scottyv6290

Davidoff 2000 tonight. My budget hates that I love this cigar!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55757


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> View attachment 55757


Is that the shark? I just picked up two #50 's. I've never had them before. In a short while I'm going to try my first Hemingway. I got the signature


----------



## Rondo

No. It is a 55. There are some sharks in the tank, though. 
I've got a half box of short stories napping in the Tupperdor that I've never tried. 
Enjoy your batch.


----------



## Chris80

I have nothing special to say about this stick. It is very underwhelming. I don't know what I was expecting but this definitely isn't it. No complexity at all. Just tobacco. No pepper, spice, nuts, cocoa...nothing
A lot of glue under the band. Maybe the roller was having a bad day. Maybe because it's such a smaller ring gauge then I'm used to. I can say the best part of this stick is the burn. Been perfect throughout. 
I think the 858 series is much tastier then these for $2+ cheaper
Maybe I got a dud


----------



## Franchise

Some recent smokes, The Fallen Angels have been excellent and the Cromag was unbelievable


----------



## Doc Rock

The warm weather brought the Sharks close to shore. Love the tight ash!


----------



## ForceofWill

Perfection #5 and Foolproof IPA I love this size.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just an average JR alternate for the HdM Pyramide. It needs months of aging. Nowhere near the quality of brand labels NC or CC. Just a sweet tobacco flavor. Low grade molasses and earth. Not overly impressed with these. I've read that 6 months of rest does wonders for these alternates. Solid construction, burn and draw. It just needs to age and round out the flavor and







aroma profiles.

Not enjoying the stick. Ditched it almost right after the picture. I just used the lazy method of chiding a stick today. Bad method. I need to pull all these from the large humidor and toss them into a box tupperdors to rest for a good bit of time.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Just an average JR alternate for the HdM Pyramide. It needs months of aging. Nowhere near the quality of brand labels NC or CC. Just a sweet tobacco flavor. Low grade molasses and earth. Not overly impressed with these. I've read that 6 months of rest does wonders for these alternates. Solid construction, burn and draw. It just needs to age and round out the flavor and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aroma profiles.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Oh man I thought you were really liking those ROTT. Maybe they do need the rest.


----------



## ForceofWill

#2 is a 2014 Dirty Rat. The sheen on this bad boy caught my eye, so beautifully oily.


----------



## Chris80

Padron 2000 Maduro
Great stick so far. Mini version of the 7000. 














Fantastic cigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I have nothing special to say about this stick. It is very underwhelming. I don't know what I was expecting but this definitely isn't it. No complexity at all. Just tobacco. No pepper, spice, nuts, cocoa...nothing
> A lot of glue under the band. Maybe the roller was having a bad day. Maybe because it's such a smaller ring gauge then I'm used to. I can say the best part of this stick is the burn. Been perfect throughout.
> I think the 858 series is much tastier then these for $2+ cheaper
> Maybe I got a dud


The Hemingway series IMHO is more about the subtleties and the experience is even better when the sticks have a good deal of humidor rest. The 2nd out of a box was okay. It wasn't a wow cigar but the first was clearly too young. The second showed progress.

My first was a well rested stick from the B&M and really a beautiful stick. Similar in style to the CH Headley Grange. Elegant with more subtle sweet flavors as opposed to the big, bold chocolate, espresso beans and pepper you find in AF Maduro or Sungrown.

It's a natural wrapper and time is a Hemingways best friend. Maybe it's why the Maduro SS, get released once a year, then you can have some immediate satisfaction. I just burned that 2nd signature just to see where things stood in the box.

When you buy a case of wine, understanding that it may take years or decades, you know disappointment will come from the first few but it's the only way to gauge how your case/box is moving along. At least compared to others produced in that same timeframe or vintage.

It makes things hard when starting to build out a collection because so many great labels but most other than B&Ms take time.

I really want to smoke one of the five Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramides, but they are way to expensive to guess on. Like the 2 Opies and the GOF, I will keep them down for a year, if I can exercise some self restraint. When the Warped futuros come, I'm smoking one ROTT as they have been tried that way. Same for most purchases from CP, because I know they have been sitting around awhile as opposed to stuff that flies off the shelves at JR or Thompson. I know those were just rolled and packaged because of back ordered statuses.

It is the only time back order products can actually be a good thing.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> The Hemingway series IMHO is more about the subtleties and the experience is even better when the sticks have a good deal of humidor rest. The 2nd out of a box was okay. It wasn't a wow cigar but the first was clearly too young. The second showed progress.
> 
> My first was a well rested stick from the B&M and really a beautiful stick. Similar in style to the CH Headley Grange. Elegant with more subtle sweet flavors as opposed to the big, bold chocolate, espresso beans and pepper you find in AF Maduro or Sungrown.
> 
> It's a natural wrapper and time is a Hemingways best friend. Maybe it's why the Maduro SS, get released once a year, then you can have some immediate satisfaction. I just burned that 2nd signature just to see where things stood in the box.
> 
> When you buy a case of wine, understanding that it may take years or decades, you know disappointment will come from the first few but it's the only way to gauge how your case/box is moving along. At least compared to others produced in that same timeframe or vintage.
> 
> It makes things hard when starting to build out a collection because so many great labels but most other than B&Ms take time.
> 
> I really want to smoke one of the five Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramides, but they are way to expensive to guess on. Like the 2 Opies and the GOF, I will keep them down for a year, if I can exercise some self restraint. When the Warped futuros come, I'm smoking one ROTT as they have been tried that way. Same for most purchases from CP, because I know they have been sitting around awhile as opposed to stuff that flies off the shelves at JR or Thompson. I know those were just rolled and packaged because of back ordered statuses.
> 
> It is the only time back order products can actually be a good thing.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That makes a lot of sense actually. I think I love those Queen B's so much and LADC because it's right in my face without making me turn green. I have another one. Maybe I'll bury it once the tupperdor is up and running and give it a few months or so.


----------



## tonyzoc

Casa Fernandez Arganorsa Leaf... On my front stoop and its a balmy 50 degrees at 7:30pm in Syracuse, NY.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-12/IMAG0031_zpsjmcgoxfw.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

Oliva Master Blends 3 in double robusto.

Edit: every other draw this stick is making a tss tss sound, like the sound of water droplets falling on a hot pan. I don't see any evidence of beetles. Anyone ever had a similar experience?


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9DC


----------



## lroy76

Had a rocky Patel vin 1999 today while walking the dog. Didn't burn even at all and was a hard draw for last half. Hopefully just a one off as I had one last week that was fine. Didn't quite taste right either..Cant beat enjoying a stogie outside in December though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have found all Patels to be hit or miss. No two of the same act the same.


----------



## Steve C.

Had my first DE Undercrown Churchill this am.Wonky burn and several touchups. Was disappointing at first, but by the last third it was exploding with complex flavors. This eve, a little Aurora Preferidos Corojo that was PDG (pretty dang good).


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> I have found all Patels to be hit or miss. No two of the same act the same.


Yep, I tried the RP Renaissance Corona yesterday that had a decent amount of rest on it, and it sucked. And I have at least nine more of them to deal with.:vs_cry:


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> Had my first DE Undercrown Churchill this am.Wonky burn and several touchups. Was disappointing at first, but by the last third it was exploding with complex flavors. This eve, a little Aurora Preferidos Corojo that was PDG (pretty dang good).


I have had the corona and toro of the Undercrown. I preferred the corona. It had a better draw and an amazing concentration of flavor.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have only had the gran toros and have really loved them. Some from the first draw and other where they were good, but that last third being amazing. I was so stoked to get a box of them and see that its so large.


----------



## bcpries

tonyzoc I had the Maduro version the other day and I really enjoyed it. How was the natural?


----------



## Scottyv6290

Cold night in the garage but a fantastic Camacho Conny makes it nice.


----------



## Steve C.

Scottyv6290 said:


> Cold night in the garage but a fantastic Camacho Conny makes it nice.


One of my top tens, esp. in the morning with black coffee.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Steve C. said:


> One of my top tens, esp. in the morning with black coffee.


I have chosen a particularly good vintage of Vernors Ginger Ale.


----------



## Rondo

mikebot said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3 in double robusto.
> 
> Edit: every other draw this stick is making a tss tss sound, like the sound of water droplets falling on a hot pan. I don't see any evidence of beetles. Anyone ever had a similar experience?


It's the eggs hatching. They're born pregnant so it's a good thing you had cotton in your ears. 
I'd hate to lose another Brother to those brain munching beetles.


----------



## Doc Rock

The mystery Fuente with a Rosado wrapper. Has a Magnum R band. A bit mild for me, but still good.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked most of my first Nica Libre. Toro. I was expecting it to be of much less quality, I'm slightly surprised. I definitely get the intended overlap with Padron, must be the San Andres.


----------



## Steve C.

Another testament to the value of resting.......Just smoked a La Flor De Maria Mancini for the second time, and it was just outstanding both in flavor and construction. The unimpressed notes from my first one show how much these have improved since first smoked on 10-18-15. Been in humi since August '15. I don't remember how or why I got these, but they must have been an add-on special from JR.


----------



## Chris80

American Sungrown tonight. These are quite good. Also grabbed a Camacho connie that i hear is better when its cold out so I will save for another night.







These are a really good smoke for the low price. This is my third one from three different places actually and they have all been consistent, smooth and packed with flavor. If you like sungrown then you gotta try one of these.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> It's the eggs hatching. They're born pregnant so it's a good thing you had cotton in your ears.
> I'd hate to lose another Brother to those brain munching beetles.


Just the thought of that.....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> American Sungrown tonight. These are quite good. Also grabbed a Camacho connie that i hear is better when its cold out so I will save for another night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a really good smoke for the low price. This is my third one from three different places actually and they have all been consistent, smooth and packed with flavor. If you like sungrown then you gotta try one of these.


My fiance and I love these. We have 3 of them resting in the humi, I'm also two weeks away from turning the extract of one into vape juice!


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> My fiance and I love these. We have 3 of them resting in the humi, I'm also two weeks away from turning the extract of one into vape juice!


Is that even possible? Lol. I really enjoy these. They are certainly not Fuente sungrowns but these are very good.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> Is that even possible? Lol. I really enjoy these. They are certainly not Fuente sungrowns but these are very good.


Of course it is. Check out my thread in Off-topic. There are lots of ways to do it, but they all involve soaking ground cigar tobacco in a solution of your choosing; ethanol, propylene glycol, glycerol, etc. and either heating them or letting them sit.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Of course it is. Check out my thread in Off-topic. There are lots of ways to do it, but they all involve soaking ground cigar tobacco in a solution of your choosing; ethanol, propylene glycol, glycerol, etc. and either heating them or letting them sit.


That sounds like work haha but very interesting. Im going to look at that. I have a buddy at work who is big into vapeing and cigars. He may benefit from this.


----------



## Sprouthog

Crowned Heads Mason Dixon North


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> That sounds like work haha but very interesting. Im going to look at that. I have a buddy at work who is big into vapeing and cigars. He may benefit from this.


It requires a certain amount of equipment/investment. I'm probably two or three hundred deep and haven't even made my first batch yet. A Buchner funnel, which run minimum 50 bucks for a cheap one, with lab filter paper, mine are 1.5 micron. I have a ring stand for the filtration process; a coarse mesh strainer sits above the Buchner and drips into it to separate the coarse particles. The HDPE bottles required to store the extract and the final mixed juice, the pg or vg for extraction, a silicon riser to use when you're sterilizing everything, something to grind the tobacco like a coffee grinder, stirring rods that can be sterilized, a glass lab funnel with a thin stem to fill the bottles, the list goes on.

I could possibly be persuaded to part with some of my finished juice in two weeks...


----------



## Chris80

You may be on to something here....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought I would try the Casa Fernandez Felipe Aganorsa leaf Maduro. Very good smoke but it needs humidor time.

With Sam Adams. This is a very good stick. I think it's a Nicaragua puro. They are rolled in Miami.

It's crazy windy out right now so burn is off a bit but considering the gusts it's to be expected. A solid build on these. I think their cigars built for Warped should be great.

It's interesting as they only roll a couple hundred of these per day like Warped does with a few of their lineups. Focusing on the best quality. Solid purchase and for less than a weeks rest this is a tasty full bodied cigar. I might have to buy a few Warped Cortos to see how much more full they are. They also have the aged Aganorsa wrapper and are rolled by Casa Fernandez in Miami. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Crowned Heads Mason Dixon North


How did you like this? I have one that's been aging for about 4 months.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Casa Ferandez Aganorsa was completely nub worthy. Even young.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Champagne InHand said:


> How did you like this? I have one that's been aging for about 4 months.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Going on 14 months of rest. Not a fan when they first came out but they've gotten better with age.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Going on 14 months of rest. Not a fan when they first came out but they've gotten better with age.


Thanks. I'll keep it buried in the pile for next Autumn.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It requires a certain amount of equipment/investment. I'm probably two or three hundred deep and haven't even made my first batch yet. A Buchner funnel, which run minimum 50 bucks for a cheap one, with lab filter paper, mine are 1.5 micron. I have a ring stand for the filtration process; a coarse mesh strainer sits above the Buchner and drips into it to separate the coarse particles. The HDPE bottles required to store the extract and the final mixed juice, the pg or vg for extraction, a silicon riser to use when you're sterilizing everything, something to grind the tobacco like a coffee grinder, stirring rods that can be sterilized, a glass lab funnel with a thin stem to fill the bottles, the list goes on.
> 
> I could possibly be persuaded to part with some of my finished juice in two weeks...


That sounds like it's harder than woodpecker lips.....


----------



## Chris80

ive had the regular San Cristobal, time to try this one.


----------



## lroy76

Comacho Ecuador tonight...Chris's pic inspired me to pick up a San cristobel for tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Comacho Ecuador tonight...Chris's pic inspired me to pick up a San cristobel for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an interesting smoke, not complex at all but very consistent in flavor and strength. A lot of nicotine. Nothing I can't handle but I would say San cristobals are not for the faint of heart. It's definitely a kick back and relax cigar. It's like a movie you watch maybe once or twice. Good movie, but your interests are elsewhere. Just my opinion.


----------



## tonyzoc

bcpries said:


> tonyzoc I had the Maduro version the other day and I really enjoyed it. How was the natural?


I have had both and I do prefer the maduro. That said it was still damn good. I got 2 5ers for $17 each and a 5er of the Reserva maduro at $15 on cbid. I've paid $9+ for the Reserva at a B&M recently, so 15 for $49 is a steal...not to mention the box of chillin moose coronas for $25 more.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Chris80 said:


> It's an interesting smoke, not complex at all but very consistent in flavor and strength. A lot of nicotine. Nothing I can't handle but I would say San cristobals are not for the faint of heart. It's definitely a kick back and relax cigar. It's like a movie you watch maybe once or twice. Good movie, but your interests are elsewhere. Just my opinion.


I picked up a Robusto, so I'll get the gist without the commitment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> I picked up a Robusto, so I'll get the gist without the commitment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! The regular San Cristobal was one of the 1st sticks I had. It kicked my butt!


----------



## bdd

One of my favorite "quickies".


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished watching Larry Crowne with the family. Now trying to stave off a headache I'm in the tub with a beer and a Headley Grange. I really like this cigar for a mild-medium stick. If it doesn't help I'll be sad to ditch it. Then it's Valium time. 









The honeyed graham crackers with straw is so consistent from stick to stick with creamy nuts. Excellent CH cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco




----------



## Scottyv6290

San Lotano Connecticut. A mild cigar, yet very flavorful. Some coffee, wood and spice.


----------



## bcpries

Montecristo Media Noche Churchill. I really enjoyed it. Mudium-full and lots of flavor.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Aging Room Quattro F55. Not sure if I liked it or not. Half way through, I got strong tastes of ammonia, and it stayed there throughout the rest of the cigar. I eventually just left the remaining 3/4-finger-length in the ashtray and left where I was smoking. This was disappointing, as I've heard a lot about this cigar. I also had to touch it up to keep it burning strait (which I think was more the fact that it was box-pressed-shaped).

Perhaps it just needed more time to rest? I've heard ammonia is the taste of those few cigars which don't rest very long. But this one only rested for about 2 months or so.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jade Falcon said:


> Just smoked an Aging Room Quattro F55. Not sure if I liked it or not. Half way through, I got strong tastes of ammonia, and it stayed there throughout the rest of the cigar. I eventually just left the remaining 3/4-finger-length in the ashtray and left where I was smoking. This was disappointing, as I've heard a lot about this cigar. I also had to touch it up to keep it burning strait (which I think was more the fact that it was box-pressed-shaped).
> 
> Perhaps it just needed more time to rest? I've heard ammonia is the taste of those few cigars which don't rest very long. But this one only rested for about 2 months or so.


This is what I thought for the first 2 from a 5 pack. These need a lot if rest. They are full flavored and I took the cellophane off and put them in my small humidor with the other sticks without cellophane. Almost 4 months later I tried another and it was very, very different. Full flavor executive boardroom type of cigar. I really liked it. After full flavored cigars like the Illusione MK, 88, and Ultra no.9 and some Bolivar CC, I really appreciated the stick. I can see why it garnered points with CA.

It's not a chocolate, or pepper flavor bomb but more about the elegant tobacco and smoothness of the smoke.

If I were you I would bury any remaining and not think of them until late Spring. You might like them better if you smoke some more full flavor non Maduro sticks between now and then. Just my $0.02 as I had a similar experience.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> This is what I thought for the first 2 from a 5 pack. These need a lot if rest. They are full flavored and I took the cellophane off and put them in my small humidor with the other sticks without cellophane. Almost 4 months later I tried another and it was very, very different. Full flavor executive boardroom type of cigar. I really liked it. After full flavored cigars like the Illusione MK, 88, and Ultra no.9 and some Bolivar CC, I really appreciated the stick. I can see why it garnered points with CA.
> 
> It's not a chocolate, or pepper flavor bomb but more about the elegant tobacco and smoothness of the smoke.
> 
> If I were you I would bury any remaining and not think of them until late Spring. You might like them better if you smoke some more full flavor non Maduro sticks between now and then. Just my $0.02 as I had a similar experience.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Thanks for the info! That was the only Aging Room I had, however. But when I'm at my B&M sometime this week or next, I'll buy another one and let it sit for about 5 or 6 months.

Currently, I've got a Brick House Churchill that I've been resting for about 5 months or so. I'll likely smoke it in late January or February. That will be the longest-resting cigar in my Tupperdore.


----------



## mikebot

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks for the info! That was the only Aging Room I had, however. But when I'm at my B&M sometime this week or next, I'll buy another one and let it sit for about 5 or 6 months.
> 
> Currently, I've got a Brick House Churchill that I've been resting for about 5 months or so. I'll likely smoke it in late January or February. That will be the longest-resting cigar in my Tupperdore.


Thanks for the insight gents. I have a single F55 I will hold of on for now!


----------



## elco69

Yesterday's back to back, stick #1 was Nat Sherman, #2 - well you gotta go to the Habanos thread


----------



## bcpries

Rocky Patel Vintage 99' Connecticut Churchill that was resting in the humi for a few years. I smoked it with a cup of coffee after breakfast. I'm usually a med-full bodied smoker but the mild Connecticut was nice early in the day. Unfortunately the cigar didn't smoke very well. The first half was great with lots of smoke production and then it just died down. May have been due to the humidity outside since it's been raining for days or may have just gunked up with tar. Either way I gave up on it about half way through.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Fuente Hemingway best seller. Pthbhhtbht. I am done buying cameroons, they don't have any damn soul.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Fuente Hemingway best seller. Pthbhhtbht. I am done buying cameroons, they don't have any damn soul.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> THANK YOU!


If cameroons were a car salesman, I'd ask what this particular model had to offer, and it'd shrug his shoulders and be like. 'I don't know. Spice and disappointment." Then it would walk off the job, crying.


----------



## Chris80

I had a signature with zero flavor. Nothing to it. Just tobacco. Maybe they need rest like Dave said.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> I had a signature with zero flavor. Nothing to it. Just tobacco. Maybe they need rest like Dave said.


I used to really like cameroons, but as my preferences shift, I find them less and less enjoyable. All I could taste was spiciness and burning tobacco. CAO Cameroons, even worse. Cohibas, can't do them anymore, not worth the money. RP Vintage Cameroon, NUB Cameroon, the list goes on. They just lack so much dimension, even next to mild connecticuts. Aged or not. Never again.


----------



## Chris80

I can't say I've had too much expierence with cameroons. It was just completely boring to me.


----------



## Chris80

Lets try this one out. I'm on a sungrown kick for sure.
Pre light draw boasted a wide open graham cracker and chocolate powder. 
This is definitely a different sungrown then I'm used to.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really windy here. Trying to enjoy an Illusione Epernay Le Grande with Murphy's Irish stout.

The Illusione line up but especially the Epernay cigars taste and smoke like CCs so much it's uncanny. Smooth, nutty, creamy smoke. Medium but so enjoyable. Even in gusting wind.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I can't say I've had too much expierence with cameroons. It was just completely boring to me.


Cameroon and criollo need time to get better. Most natural wrappers get better with time. Stogieninja had commented on this earlier.

You can't rush a good cigar into its prime. It's also never going to be a Maduro. Tastes really change a lot with the seasons. Look at the Foids available. The clothing we where. I like to point out that Sam Adams has different seasonal ales because they recognized this long ago.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Bomb from Dave. Excited about this one. I've heard good things....Snug pre light draw is all cedar. Very peppery. Black pepper big time off the first two draws.
Now this is a solid stick. It's cedar and black pepper all the way. Nice smoke, not to thick not to thin, draw is right on the money for its size.







Pepper has relaxed a bit. It's cedar and nuts. Wow this stick packs flavor.














OUTSTANDING cigar


----------



## hawk45

Still working my way through the Kristoff sampler..


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Cameroon and criollo need time before you decide to round file them.


Fixed


----------



## lroy76

bcpries said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 99' Connecticut Churchill that was resting in the humi for a few years. I smoked it with a cup of coffee after breakfast. I'm usually a med-full bodied smoker but the mild Connecticut was nice early in the day. Unfortunately the cigar didn't smoke very well. The first half was great with lots of smoke production and then it just died down. May have been due to the humidity outside since it's been raining for days or may have just gunked up with tar. Either way I gave up on it about half way through.


I had a similar experience with the RP 1999 the other day. I had another from the same five pack that was really good...maybe they just lack consistency ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franchise




----------



## bcpries

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2. Never heard of it before. A friend gave it to me. I enjoyed it but I don't think I would run out and buy another. Smoked it at a brisk 40 deg. night on my porch with a 24oz Track Seven "PANIC" IPA brewed in Sacramento. I'm sure many may argue but I think Northern California has the best local breweries in the world. Although I may be biased


----------



## Tommy219

A drew estate java maduro. Not sure I was the biggest fan of it but was recommended it so figured I'd try it.


----------



## UBC03

Just had a L'ATELIER while doing my Christmas lights for the third time. Good smoke til the rain started. Kinda went down hill after that.


----------



## bdd

Catching up on Gotham with my girls...


----------



## Chris80

Strong mild to light medium, not to bad. Burn is great, nice smoke output. For a stick on the spongier side the draw is perfect.














This is really good. Mild stick with full flavor. I'll definitely keep a few of these on hand.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to buy a pineapple after catching up on a few recording of booze traveler. I haven't opened the pineapple but am enjoying some pineapple, orange and banana with rum in a 1:1 ratio with ice.

The Kristoff Ligero Maduro torpedo is such a nice smoke. Glad I bought a box of these. Great products. 









Chris80 has a box on the way with a box of those Buena Vistas. I like them too. 3 boxes was like a mini lottery for $39.99. It has one of the nicest boxes I've seen too. Kristoff is neat too with the tobacco surrounding the product the BV is all class.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I am very excited!&#127995; The BuenaVista I had last night really surprised me. It was a perfect cigar from start to finish.


----------



## Rondo

hawk45 said:


> Still working my way through the Kristoff sampler


Now I know who outbid me on those 3 bold samplers :bump2:


----------



## Rondo

Cain Habano 550

View attachment 55820


Buttered toast and smooth, sweet tabacco.


----------



## Doc Rock

Davidoff Cigar Dinner at Leaf tonight:

Escurio with Tequila, and the Nicaragua after dinner. Actually, the dear wife and I liked the Escurio more than the Nicaragua - as did the three other people at our table.


----------



## hawk45

Rondo said:


> Now I know who outbid me on those 3 bold samplers :bump2:


Ha! I've not bid on things in some time. I can't belive I have self control. Actually picked mine up from CigarPage sampler section several months back.
Still waiting to find one that catches my fancy. Honestly.. so far kind of disappointed. Not enough bold flavors for my taste.


----------



## Franchise

Smoke bomb, The 4.5x50 format is much improved over the original release in my opinion


----------



## selpo

Franchise said:


> Smoke bomb, The 4.5x50 format is much improved over the original release in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 55825


Great photo!


----------



## lroy76

Oliva Connecticut start horrible...bad draw...harsh smoke. A bit better now...we'll see how it finishes up. Would get something different if I had more time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Not getting much better...comacho ct much better imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Obsidian White Noise

View attachment 55835


Very smooth and creamy with six months rest. 
Mostly graham, salted cashews and malt, with some occasional pepper and vanilla. 
Better than I expected.


----------



## bcpries

Decent smoke production. Only one touch up needed. Mild for my tastes but enjoyable.


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had what is now my favorite cigar, a My Father Connecticut. Just the right strength and tons of flavor. Really nice smoke volume and good aroma. I was sad when it ended and I had to go in and go to bed. I see a box in my future for sure.


----------



## Chris80

Very nice stick.


----------



## DrGonzo

Oliva master blend III, enjoyed every min of it &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bcpries

DrGonzo said:


> Oliva master blend III, enjoyed every min of it ��


I've been wondering about these. I may have to try one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Not feeling so good today. After a hot toddie, with lemon and whiskey I decided that an Illusione MK couldn't do much more damage. Such a great cigar. With pineapple juice and Pyrat rum over ice.









I feel like a sap today. Our CD of the original "A Very Special Christmas," was all beat up and fairly worthless so I bought the Essential "A very special Christmas!" Shush, don't tell on me. It had Elvis singing Blue Christmas so at least something reminds me of childhood.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise

Ezra Zion Blending session stick. It was a 6x52ish Belicoso with a light wrapper. Perfect construction, great burn, Excellent flavor


----------



## Chris80

About to try this for the first time. Pre light draw is the best I've ever had. Draw is perfect mix of cocoa and coffee. Perfect light. It's a little windy here today. Chilly. 
Absolutely delicious cigar. Had to move into the garage and correct the light. No big deal I hope. This is the smoothest cigar I have tried yet.







I absolutely love this cigar. And I'm having this with cherry Pepsi. It works. Oh my does it work. Almost like a chocolate covered cherry.
I completely understand all the rave about these.


----------



## Franchise

Smoked this last night & loved it, I have about 30 of these left all with about 6 months rest on them and they just keep getting better.


----------



## Franchise

Here are some random smokes from earlier in the week. The Kristoff was beyond excellent, The LFD was good but I just don't have the time to smoke a 2hr 6x60 anymore & the unbanded cigar was a Latitude Zero Experiential which was very good as well.


----------



## gtechva

Franchise said:


> Smoked this last night & loved it, I have about 30 of these left all with about 6 months rest on them and they just keep getting better.
> 
> View attachment 55844


Gabe, if you don't mind, what is that? I don't believe I have ever seen one.


----------



## hawk45

Home rolled.. just finished this blend, but ran out of wrapper, so used a second binder. Didn't burn as good as the first batch, but this was fresh off the rolling board and probably could have used 24 hrs to dry completely. Also didn't enjoy as much with it missing the habano wrapper.. just missed something in the flavor.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Home rolled.. just finished this blend, but ran out of wrapper, so used a second binder. Didn't burn as good as the first batch, but this was fresh off the rolling board and probably could have used 24 hrs to dry completely. Also didn't enjoy as much with it missing the habano wrapper.. just missed something in the flavor.
> 
> View attachment 55848


John that's awesome that you roll your own. How is it working for you? I would imagine the learning curve is huge and requires a ton of patience which I have none of lol


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> John that's awesome that you roll your own. How is it working for you? I would imagine the learning curve is huge and requires a ton of patience which I have none of lol


Thanks man. It's fun and rewarding but my cigars are not at a flavor or build quality level of production cigars, but they do smoke.
I'm not making light of the craftsmanship that goes in to hand rolled cigars, but it doesn't take much to get something smokeable. I just watched a few videos on YouTube and read a few threads.
Having a good blend, which is a whole different level of skill, makes all the difference. I just bought a blend kit from one of the online shops. I choose how much of each leaf that goes into the blend, but all the components are there for my choosing. 
If you want something pretty to look at as well as smoke good, it takes more patience to get the binder and wrapper nice, tight and smooth.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm not making light of the craftsmanship that goes in to hand rolled cigars, but it doesn't take much to get something smokeable. I just watched a few videos on YouTube and read a few threads.
> Having a good blend, which is a whole different level of skill, makes all the difference. I just bought a blend kit from one of the online shops. I choose how much of each leaf that goes into the blend, but all the components are there for my choosing.
> If you want something pretty to look at as well as smoke good, it takes more patience to get the binder and wrapper nice, tight and smooth.


The way I see it is you are essentially creating something yourself to ingest into your body. Kind of like cooking a meal, it takes practice. But to have the guts and patience to attempt it is awesome. A lot of people steer away from the "craftsmanship" of how things come together. I would someday like to try it. The mrs would flip her wig but that's a different matter hahaha. Good job brother. It's awesome.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to smoke a Perdomo Habano Maduro with some rum and pineapple juice. It's freezing outside. Literally and I'm not really enjoying the smoke. Chocolate, and cedar right now. But my numb fingers just don't want to type on the phone or come out of the hot water. Taking a break from watching a little college football. Crazy day for Utah sports program. But in a good way. 









The gusty wind isn't helping my stick burn evenly.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

Shark with a Yuengling draft. Always has a nice, tight ash.


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Home rolled.. just finished this blend, but ran out of wrapper, so used a second binder. Didn't burn as good as the first batch, but this was fresh off the rolling board and probably could have used 24 hrs to dry completely. Also didn't enjoy as much with it missing the habano wrapper.. just missed something in the flavor.
> 
> View attachment 55848


Practice makes perfect. Enjoy the learning curve. Making wine that didn't come out right still had benefits as I cook with the stuff. I could take a swig or two as well. It was just fine until it's fermentation began about 5 months after it had stopped and I bottled it. Now it's fizzy but it's still wine and every chance I get ill try to do better.

I think it's great that you are having fun doing it. More courage than most people like in their hobbies. I look at it like brewing, wine making or distilling. It's an adult arts and craft that you will understand more and more each time you do it. A fun way to pass the time. Don't get discouraged.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise

gtechva said:


> Gabe, if you don't mind, what is that? I don't believe I have ever seen one.


The cigar is a Foundry Krypton.


----------



## Chris80

Franchise said:


> The cigar is a Foundry Krypton.


That is a cool band


----------



## krnhecty

first time with the tatuaje verocu no. 5. small little dynamite!


----------



## beerhound34

Undercrown while Sip n Sing caroling party. Thank you Puff forum for bringing this goodie into my life!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked an Ashton Classic Robusto last night. Damn good cigar for reading. Ash was rock solid (a bit flaky though). The first time I cut it with my CCPC, I didn't get a good draw. So I had to cut it again. This opened up the cigar significantly, but the wrapper started to come off 3/4ers of the way through the cigar. But once I tore it off, I didn't have any other problems.

I smoked it all the way down to the stub, and I'll buy another one soon.


----------



## Rondo

Nica Libre

View attachment 55857


This is the second one of these I've smoked. The first was ROTT and good. 
Today's is with four months rest and it's a mouth watering milk chocolate fudge bomb with salted peanuts. 
Not at all complex and it paired perfectly with a real sugar vanilla Pepsi.


----------



## m_cat12

Sunday morning outside Philadelphia. Bit chilly but the sun is warm. I've got a winter parka on keeping me comfortable. Wife and daughter are in LA for a quick vacation...I opted to stay home and enjoy a bit of me time. Irking my usual husband duties, I've detailed my car prepping for the upcoming winter season. And smoking cigars unabaded.

So I've yet to get to the nub for various reason. Time, and nausea being typical. Friday night, I had a Vegas 'A' with the shiny gold and black wrapper. Pic is dark unfortunately.








Nothing remarkable to mention. Probably another 20-30 min after I took this pic is when I put it down

This morning, a different story. A month or 2 ago, I picked up a 5er of Man O War Ruination based on the top list on this site. (Do folks here look at this list? Is it relevant anymore?) I've got to admit, I was a bit nervous starting this smoke. Being new, dark wrapper, the band is scary! (Lol) so it sat in my Tupperware until this am. I'm happy to say, this may be my favorite to date. Truly enjoying the flavor, aroma, burn, and with a regular Pepsi I'm feeling that I may actually finish.









I wonder how much set and setting has to do with ones cigar enjoyment? This morning, I haven't felt this relaxed and satisfied in quite sometime! Really enjoying this smoke.


----------



## gtechva

Good for you ,Matt. Sounds like you're living the life this weekend.:tu Glad you found a new fave.


----------



## Franchise

Fantastic cigar


----------



## Franchise

Smoked one of these last night, Always a good smoke


----------



## Franchise

To my palate this tasted very similar to the Villiger la libertad just not as strong. The construction was remarkable.


----------



## DrGonzo

bcpries said:


> I've been wondering about these. I may have to try one.


Definitely worth a shot bcpries, this was my first of a 5er I picked up.


----------



## lroy76

Hanging out with an old friend at Nat Sherman's in nyc. Went with a Camacho Ecuador; and Camacho ABA for him. I am in a good spot right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Ave Maria courtesy of @lostmedic sent this to me on my BDay a few months back. Thanks Brotha! I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55875


Very bland. 
A real tryptophan bomb.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

A Tanqeray and diet tonic to go with my fatass size Gran Habano #1









It's getting dark and cold, and I really didn't want to have to toss it! But I did, shortly after this photo. SADS


----------



## Chris80

elco69 said:


> Ave Maria courtesy of @lostmedic sent this to me on my BDay a few months back. Thanks Brotha! I am really enjoying it.
> View attachment 55873


I was gifted one of those by Dave a while back. Fantastic stick!


----------



## Chris80

Grabbed a 5er of these to try out. JR Alternative to the Cohiba Sublime. Pre light draws tastes fudge. Very nicely packed. Great draw. Smoke output is good. This is ROTT so my hopes aren't to high just yet. All I'm getting right now is some slightly bitter coffee, nothing harsh. Can definitely recognize the familiar Maduro flavor.







Crazy burn on this stick. The other four will definitely rest for 6 months or so.
This cigar is a monster lol. Not much coming out of it except coffee and tobacco. They're young but not bad tasting.


----------



## tonyzoc

Aging Room M356 robusto.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-12/IMAG0042_zpsghbloauq.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Hanging out with an old friend at Nat Sherman's in nyc. Went with a Camacho Ecuador; and Camacho ABA for him. I am in a good spot right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried the Camacho Connie and for a mild stick I enjoyed it very much. I may have to pick up an Ecuador and try it out.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A nice AJ Fernadez Enclave Chris sent me. Unfortunately I lit in upside down. No big deal. It still tastes great though I had to pull the bit of wrapper out of my mouth. At least it wasn't lit when I out the stick in the mouth backwards. Oops.



















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

LADC MA Belicoso


----------



## DrGonzo

Had a onyx this morning


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> LADC MA Belicoso


I love that cigar. The Mi Amor is great too. Solid sticks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Noteworthy sticks of the past couple days include Padron Exclusivo and an Illusione Gigantes. The Padron is way out of my league price wise to smoke very often. The Illusione flavors were complex and good, but seemed a bit muted until the final third.


----------



## Chris80

Queen B. After this day, I NEED what I know.


----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Mad Lance


----------



## C.Rock

AF Don Carlos. In the rain. That kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

C.Rock said:


> AF Don Carlos. In the rain. That kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the Don Carlos?


----------



## C.Rock

Chris80 said:


> How is the Don Carlos?


AF Don Carlos is outstanding. This was the belicoso. A great everyday smoke IMO. Medium body. Very smooth. Generous smoke. A very slight sweet note maybe. Great construction. Always burns well. Good value. It's one of my go-to cigars. Highly recommended.

How is the Queen Bee?


----------



## Steve C.

A Black Pearl Morado torpedo and a LADC EE. Both great.


----------



## Chris80

C.Rock said:


> AF Don Carlos is outstanding. This was the belicoso. A great everyday smoke IMO. Medium body. Very smooth. Generous smoke. A very slight sweet note maybe. Great construction. Always burns well. Good value. It's one of my go-to cigars. Highly recommended.
> 
> How is the Queen Bee?


The Queen B I found as a recommendation by someone at the B&M. I was looking to try something new and had never to my knowledge had a sungrown. I liked the 858 Maduro and he said try this. I sat and had one and met some new people there and bought a few more. Craved it the next day so I had another. The love affair with the Queen started there. Time in the humi will definitely suit but right out of the box they are great.


----------



## lroy76

Back at in Danbury yesterday; had a RP 1999 with a cup of McDonald's coffee...it was much better than the dud I had a week or two ago. Gonna head down to local b&m for an event (Ashton maybe?) tomorrow if anyone's down to meet up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Went with one of the best cigars I have had to date. The Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro torpedo.

As per previous experiences, this was wonderful. Nub worthy and in my top five all time.


















For Chris80. You need to sign back into the forum and tapatalk as you don't show in my messages on Puff post maintenance or tapatalk. I had to resign in to get back in as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Went with one of the best cigars I have had to date. The Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro torpedo.
> 
> As per previous experiences, this was wonderful. Nub worthy and in my top five all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chris80. You need to sign back into the forum and tapatalk as you don't show in my messages on Puff post maintenance or tapatalk. I had to resign in to get back in as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Did this work?


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Went with one of the best cigars I have had to date. The Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro torpedo.
> 
> As per previous experiences, this was wonderful. Nub worthy and in my top five all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chris80. You need to sign back into the forum and tapatalk as you don't show in my messages on Puff post maintenance or tapatalk. I had to resign in to get back in as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Did this work?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yes. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I don't know why that posted twice. I'm Sorry


----------



## Rondo

Buttered popcorn, nutmeg and cinnamon. 
Tangerine on the retrohale.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still not showing in messages in tapatalk. Dealing with upgrade issues but it's easy to sign back in.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Buttered popcorn, nutmeg and cinnamon.
> 
> Tangerine on the retrohale.


Now who was saying that those Cameroon wrappers were just too boring? Lol. That description sounds perfect for Pyrat Rum over ice cubes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Been a while since I've had one of these.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Still not showing in messages in tapatalk. Dealing with upgrade issues but it's easy to sign back in.


This thing has me so mad


----------



## tonyzoc

I've had the maduro but this is my first natural Reserva.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-12/IMAG0052_zpsycljdkmq.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Been a while since I've had one of these.


Very buttery in the final third. Never had that before with one of these. Very nice.


----------



## whodeeni

Puros Auténticos!


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture as I have had my own net issues today, but I just finished an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. Seemed a bit hard to draw on as things went but no disastrous flavors. Just refilled the Xikar crystals and the small florist foam with PG solution last night. With Murphy's Irish Stout. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## droy1958




----------



## elas9394

Onyx reserve aged for 3 years.


----------



## BMWBen

LP9 at the B&M tonight


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

These are decent, very uncharacteristic for something with 'connecticut' in the name. Not a great retrohale. Still though, connecticut anythings seem to be falling out of my realm of interest slowly; I don't regret that I have four more of these in my humi, but definitely not ordering more.

I'm finding that I have a soft spot for Esteli tobaccos! Yumm.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> These are decent, very uncharacteristic for something with 'connecticut' in the name. Not a great retrohale. Still though, connecticut anythings seem to be falling out of my realm of interest slowly; I don't regret that I have four more of these in my humi, but definitely not ordering more.
> 
> I'm finding that I have a soft spot for Esteli tobaccos! Yumm.


I keep consistently buying sungrowns. Fuentes are great and Alec Bradley sungrowns are good too. I had a Flor De Antilles Sungrown the other night that the manager at one of the b&m's I go to said if I don't like it he will treat me to any sungrown of my choice. It was pretty damn good. I called him and thanked him.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> I keep consistently buying sungrowns. Fuentes are great and Alec Bradley sungrowns are good too. I had a Flor De Antilles Sungrown the other night that the manager at one of the b&m's I go to said if I don't like it he will treat me to any sungrown of my choice. It was pretty damn good. I called him and thanked him.


Alec Bradley Sun Growns are ridiculous. Outstanding. One of my fiance's favorites. I have two of them in the humidor, need to stock up! There is an RP Sun Grown in there, I didn't love the one I had years ago, but he wanted to try one since he's a fan of RP sticks.

AB Sun Growns are one of the sticks I am turning into e juice (which will be ready in about a week).


----------



## Chris80

Oh yes we talked about the e juice lol. I have a RP sungrown in my humi for quite a while now. With all the inconsistency I have found in them, it may rest for 10 years.


----------



## Doc Rock

Wonderfully mild weather. Opus X PerfecXion X yesterday; Ashton VSG Sorcerer today.


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> Wonderfully mild weather. Opus X PerfecXion X yesterday; Ashton VSG Sorcerer today.


We're sweating down here in Va!


----------



## Hawkeye72

Smoked a PDR small batch maduro. Not bad smoke but had some issues with burn. It didn't wanna stay lit and kinda squishy to its been at 64% for about a year.


----------



## Chris80

. Cigar from Dave. Very excited to try this out.


----------



## Steve C.

This morning, an Aurora Equador Churchill, then a big Macanudo Especialle.


Burn and construction issues (canoeing) with the Mac, quite disappointing.


Really enjoyed the Aurora.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> . Cigar from Dave. Very excited to try this out.


This is one of the smoothest pleasant sticks I have had yet. Only a few draws in and I feel like I am smoking hot chocolate. This is great! Tonight is my buddy Danny's birthday so he's over here having one of my favorites, AF Sungrown QueenB. Both paired with NYFRB. FANTASTIC


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This is one of the smoothest pleasant sticks I have had yet. Only a few draws in and I feel like I am smoking hot chocolate. This is great! Tonight is my buddy Danny's birthday so he's over here having one of my favorites, AF Sungrown QueenB. Both paired with NYFRB. FANTASTIC


This Illusione is great. Perfect draw, burn and flavors of cocoa and coffee. Cocoa is the dominant flavor.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This Illusione is great. Perfect draw, burn and flavors of cocoa and coffee. Cocoa is the dominant flavor.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


>


Almost to the band. This cigar has changed to a grapefruit citrusy finish. This cigar has progressively gotten better throughout.


----------



## lroy76

Having a Carrillo la historia at Micky blakes in Milford ct with my buddy Phil. Solid cigar thus far. He went his everyday Camacho ABA. Lounge is pretty awesome too. I'll try to up load a pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Aquaelvis

I'm smoking my second San Lotano- first was not much to write home about but this one with a few months has really got a lot better! Paired it with a pint of my home brewed Dirty Roy's Imperial Milk Stout... If you drink good beer and haven't tried home brew, you are cheating yourself!
What's up with the new look of puff? Not sure I like it!


----------



## Chris80

Aquaelvis said:


> I'm smoking my second San Lotano- first was not much to write home about but this one with a few months has really got a lot better! Paired it with a pint of my home brewed Dirty Roy's Imperial Milk Stout... If you drink good beer and haven't tried home brew, you are cheating yourself!
> What's up with the new look of puff? Not sure I like it!


How are you feeling buddy?


----------



## Scottyv6290

Good things come in small packages. A quick smoke tonight. Montecristo White


----------



## Rondo

@lroy76 the boys and I used to drive up to Milford from Jersey for Jai alai. Good thing we had an "in" back in the day. 
Good times.


----------



## Hawkeye72

Just smoked a PDR small batch habano. Really great cigar very smooth the whole way threw. As soon as I put it out I wanted to smoke another.


----------



## Doc Rock

70 degrees on Christmas Eve. Awesome weather for an awesome stick. The Don's Eye of the Shark. Most excellent all the way to the nub.

Sorry about the inversion of the first photo.

Dreaming of software developers who care about their users. After 35 years, still dreaming.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Old Smokey

Earlier this evening I had a Opus Angels Share corona and loved it. Decided to double dip and am smoking my first Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men lance while listening to some Motown Christmas tunes.


----------



## Chris80

This was a bomb I received months ago from @JDom58. I have been patiently awaiting this night to finally try one.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This was a bomb I received months ago from @JDom58. I have been patiently awaiting this night to finally try one.


The draw is perfect. The smoke is velvety and thick. Strong leather presence. I love the tooth on the wrapper with the box press.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> The draw is perfect. The smoke is velvety and thick. Strong leather presence. I love the tooth on the wrapper with the box press.


----------



## pflau

Hemingway Classic with a good IPA on a 60 degrees Christmas Eve while watching The Martian which is an excellent move!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


>


It hit 80 here today. Had a nice day with family and am nubbing this Padron 64 to my fingernails. Perfect burn the entire stick. Leather and tobacco all the way. No nonsense cigar here. Very very good cigar.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> It hit 80 here today. Had a nice day with family and am nubbing this Padron 64 to my fingernails. Perfect burn the entire stick. Leather and tobacco all the way. No nonsense cigar here. Very very good cigar.


----------



## BMWBen

This one was actually from christmas eve, another great experience with Tatuaje


----------



## Chris80

Just finished presents and now enjoying a morning stick with coffee. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## pflau

Hemingway Best Seller with a home made Expresso Latte, you can see the foam stuck to the side of the thermo. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Turkmen

Starting day with Illusione Gigante. Great smoke with morning coffee.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Chris80

Shark


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Shark


Pre light draw boasted pepper and nuts. Perfect shape. Creamy spicy smoke, burn is magnificent so far.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron 1964 Anniversary Pyramide. Weirdest looking cigar I've had to date. Gotta say just getting into it,...
This is one phenomenol cigar. Box pressed and 7" long tapering a lot from foot to cap. Just great flavors coming out tight nor. Can't wait until the last third.








.

With some Irish Stout, though this needs some good rum and Coke including the fresh squeezed lime juice. That or fresh pineapple juice but definitely a rum drink would work well with this special stick.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

Opus X Super Belicoso. Another Fuente with a nice, tight ash!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Pre light draw boasted pepper and nuts. Perfect shape. Creamy spicy smoke, burn is magnificent so far.


The first third of this cigar had me wondering the price of admission. It was just ordinary. 
The second third completely opened up to a world of tree nuts, strong coffee and cocoa. Totally amazed by this stick.
The retroX is like smoking a walnut oil.


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> The first third of this cigar had me wondering the price of admission. It was just ordinary.
> The second third completely opened up to a world of tree nuts, strong coffee and cocoa. Totally amazed by this stick.
> The retroX is like smoking a walnut oil.


Patience is always a virtue!


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> Patience is always a virtue!


I will admit I was a little out of my element. Usually I smoke alone. My gf's mothers bf mentioned last night if I were to bring one for him he would gladly sit and have one with me. He inquired about Partagas. I gave him a Partagas Black I had been resting for three months. He enjoyed it. It was nice having some company.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I will admit I was a little out of my element. Usually I smoke alone. My gf's mothers bf mentioned last night if I were to bring one for him he would gladly sit and have one with me. He inquired about Partagas. I gave him a Partagas Black I had been resting for three months. He enjoyed it. It was nice having some company.


Normally like I said being alone I can really pick a cigar apart and concentrate on flavors and changes. Actually talking and other things going on I couldn't exactly do that. But once I got into that second third it was like a light switch. All of a sudden the rush of flavors hit me like 80's Tyson. I believe all the hype and anticipation is justified with that cigar.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 56601


Got this in a PIF a few months ago. 
Thank you Brother Henry @elco69


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> View attachment 56601
> 
> 
> Got this in a PIF a few months ago.
> 
> Thank you Brother Henry @elco69


Those two look like they should go together.


----------



## gtechva

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 80th


----------



## mikebot

Delish! Merry Christmas!


----------



## DonMerlin

My BIL and I did a couple Opus X Lost City toros on Christmas Day. That was the highlight for me.


----------



## Chris80

Not to thrilled with this bundle of Flor de Oliva robustos. Dryer and stems, not sweet and cracked feet and heads. I'm surprised it didn't crack when I cut it.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Not to thrilled with this bundle of Flor de Oliva robustos. Dryer and stems, not sweet and cracked feet and heads. I'm surprised it didn't crack when I cut it.


Go figure this one is the best tasting best draw and burn of the bundle. I've had them a few months now. Maybe all they needed was some rest.







It must be a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Rondo

PDR 1878 Especial Capa Oscuro

_isn't this a sweet pic?_
View attachment 56681


This $3 stick had some flavors I've never experienced. 
1/2 Mushroom, ribeye, vinegar and salt. 
2/2 Earth, cedar, sea salt and asparagus. 
Black pepper and vinegar on the retrohale. 
Soft and bitter near the nub so I stopped before the experience became less than incredible. 
Was I on my deck or at Morton's?
Burned even but needed a few relights which was a first for me as my sticks have always burned nicely and are at 63F/62%


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> PDR 1878 Especial Capa Oscuro
> 
> _isn't this a sweet pic?_
> 
> View attachment 56681
> 
> 
> This $3 stick had some flavors I've never experienced.
> 
> 1/2 Mushroom, ribeye, vinegar and salt.
> 
> 2/2 Earth, cedar, sea salt and asparagus.
> 
> Black pepper and vinegar on the retrohale.
> 
> Soft and bitter near the nub so I stopped before the experience became less than incredible.
> 
> Was I on my deck or at Morton's?
> 
> Burned even but needed a few relights which was a first for me as my sticks have always burned nicely and are at 63F/62%


That is a good shot with the smoke escaping at the foot.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Illusione MJ12 Maduro while visiting family in Brazil. Love Skol tho is is the Brazilian version of Miller it is delicious.


----------



## elco69

Rondo said:


> View attachment 56601
> 
> 
> Got this in a PIF a few months ago.
> Thank you Brother Henry @elco69


Enjoy, that should be a very good pairing!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Interesting. I pulled an Illusione 88 Maduro to have with a pineapple I cut up hours ago. I poured rum over chunks and then ice over the pineapple and rum. Should be tasty and I get to eat the chunks of fresh pineapple at the bottom too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wow edit isn't working. Pictures. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Wow edit isn't working. Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You can edit only for a very short time then you have to quote. Hopefully it will be one of the soon fixes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This was a good matchup but I should have had a touch of fresh pineapple juice to go up against a very strong cigar. That or have gone with a natural wrapper. Either way I had more than 3 shots glasses poured over all that fresh pineapple which kept the sugars going but the pineapple wanted to dissolve my mouth by the end of it. Luckily pineapple is a natural antacid. Fun stuff experimenting with all the rum and sticks. 

Tapatalk has changed for the worse as I'm seeing it. Hopefully they will tweak the bugs. At least the chat features were restored. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> This was a good matchup but I should have had a touch of fresh pineapple juice to go up against a very strong cigar. That or have gone with a natural wrapper. Either way I had more than 3 shots glasses poured over all that fresh pineapple which kept the sugars going but the pineapple wanted to dissolve my mouth by the end of it. Luckily pineapple is a natural antacid. Fun stuff experimenting with all the rum and sticks.
> 
> Tapatalk has changed for the worse as I'm seeing it. Hopefully they will tweak the bugs. At least the chat features were restored.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I hope they work out all the bugs. The forum and tapatalk has surely turned into work lol


----------



## Rondo

@Champagne InHand eats all his fruits and vegetables like a good Brother.


----------



## drunktoad

ashton classic panatela to wrap up 2015
new to the cigar world but man am i enjoying this one

cheers


----------



## JDom58

Finally enjoying a smoke after getting rid of the darn flu. Short smoke to.start again with old reliable.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Finally enjoying a smoke after getting rid of the darn flu. Short smoke to.start again with old reliable.


Feel better buddy!


----------



## Scottyv6290

Anyone else from the Midwest and can appreciate pairing an Arturo Fuente with a Vernors?


----------



## Negatron

My first Opus X. A smaller Fuente Fuente, picked up 2 as a christmas treat.

Plugged up, went out about 5 times in the first third. After 40 million relights and a strange scratchy feeling forming in my throat, I pitched it about halway. Up all night with a sore throat that didn't come on until I was smoking this cigar, now I'm chaining cough drops. Wtf just happened? Did I just get sick from a cigar? 

All in all it wasn't that great and burned worse than most cigars I've had. Gonna forget about the second in the humi a while. I was expecting a lot better from such a highly regarded name. Wasn't worth it at all


----------



## Chris80

Negatron said:


> My first Opus X.
> 
> Plugged up, went out about 5 times in the first third. After 40 million relights and a strange scratchy feeling forming in my throat, I pitched it about halway. Up all night with a sore throat that didn't come on until I was smoking this cigar, now I'm chaining cough drops. Wtf just happened? Did I just get sick from a cigar?
> 
> All in all it wasn't that great and burned worse than most cigars I've had. Gonna forget about the second in the humi a while. I was expecting a lot better from such a highly regarded name. Wasn't worth it at all


Man that's terrible. I haven't tried any opus yet but hate to hear when such an anticipated cigar has that much of a negative result. With this wicked flu going around ( I had it about two weeks ago) and other guys on here talking about it it probably wasn't the cigar. Hope you feel better brother.


----------



## Chris80

Nubbing out an FDO this morning with black coffee. Birds are chirping, light drizzle and mild weather.


----------



## JGIORD

Arturo Fuente Anejo

A Christmas gift. Wow what a great cigar. Draw is a bit tighter than I would prefer but good smoke volume. Heavy earthy flavors with chocolate and oakey notes with an underlying sweetness. Great retro hale on this one. Very enjoyable. I haven't had one in I don't know how many years.

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a decent RyJ 1875 "Bully Hill." Pleasant with Spiced rum and Pepsi. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Alec Bradley Connecticut. Another stick that was a lot different than anticipated; would smoke again, would not purchase.


----------



## Chris80

Yummy
Lit this in a very different way. I used the cedar with it pulled off the cigar slightly. Lit the cedar and began to draw the fire in. Fantastic light. Made me a little nervous at first.


----------



## BMWBen

Oliva Serie V. Initial hit of maybe light red pepper/spice then a mix of cedar and light coffee taste. Great smoke and incredibly smooth, even on the retrohale. Has anyone else noticed the board seems less active since the update? It seems like its just the same couple of us guys posting?


----------



## Chris80

I agree. This update is garbage. I dont even know if everything posted is being seen.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Yummy
> Lit this in a very different way. I used the cedar with it pulled off the cigar slightly. Lit the cedar and began to draw the fire in. Fantastic light. Made me a little nervous at first.










Little bit of a funky burn throughout bit otherwise its nice coffee leather and nuts. Slightly sweet at the end. Little pepper still lingers.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I agree. This update is garbage. I dont even know if everything posted is being seen.


I take that back. I shouldn't say it is garbage. My apologies. 
Also thinking about it, they did the update right before Christmas so regular members are more then likely just busy.


----------



## Chris80

This will be my first Monte ever. It came in with a bunch of sticks I bought right before Xmas from Henry. 
The pre light draws reminded me of whipped butter. 
Mild stick with decent smoke output. Whipped butter is still here and its not leaving my mouth dry. Interesting.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This will be my first Monte ever. It came in with a bunch of sticks I bought right before Xmas from Henry.
> The pre light draws reminded me of whipped butter.
> Mild stick with decent smoke output. Whipped butter is still here and its not leaving my mouth dry. Interesting.


Definitely mild and creamy with a short finish. I got 4 mire of these in toro size for xmas which i am going to purposely skip over for a long time to get some age on then. This one here was labeled 6/15 and tastes great to me. 
Sorry there are no more pictures, site wont let me upload any.
About a 1/4" from the first band and though the whipped butter is still present, coconut and hazelnut has joined the party.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Definitely mild and creamy with a short finish. I got 4 mire of these in toro size for xmas which i am going to purposely skip over for a long time to get some age on then. This one here was labeled 6/15 and tastes great to me.
> Sorry there are no more pictures, site wont let me upload any.
> About a 1/4" from the first band and though the whipped butter is still present, coconut and hazelnut has joined the party.










ok it let me upload again. 
Going to nub this out to the skin. Very good stick. Perfect construction and taste. I don't know if I would necessarily buy them from the price point but i could see this as being a "special occasion" stick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Freezing snowy Monday evening. Decided I needed an Illusiine Epernay Le Grande. Nice stick. Leather, creamy nuts a touch of white pepper just classic texture f the smoke that Illusione seems to bring with all their different sticks.

Just having some Irish stout to keep it company. After a it of Chinese food solo. The ladies went to a funeral, then journeyed to the big outlet mall by the Canadian border near Niagara Falls. I was tempted to cross and seek a few Cubans but you never know how long the trip will last when the ladies have a factory outlet discount card. So me and the hound pup are home sheltered from the frosty weather.










Please ignore the mass of water vapor coming off the tub in cold weather. Wind chill puts the temp "feels like 16F." I really hate Winters.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

RP decade while playing slots at Foxwoods. Great cigar. Check one out if you get a chance. Perdomo last night was awesome too. Had to bite it since I had no cutter or punch. Easiest draw of any cigar I've had. Might spurge on a cohiba crystal later...thoughts on that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Had an AVO Maduro tonight with a Captain Morgan Black tonight. Good medium smoke with a nice mild leathery and spice flavor with an even burn and plenty of smoke. I would definitely have another one.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 85 Maduro.


----------



## BMWBen

AF 858 courtesy of @gtechva


----------



## Chris80

Picked up this little one today. Chateau Maduro Rothschild.


----------



## gtechva

La Flor Dominicana Cabinet Maduro #6


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Picked up this little one today. Chateau Maduro Rothschild.


This is a tough little stick with a semi funky burn. I like it. It's has a very leafy flavor which I am enjoying. I may have to grab a natural in this size and give that a go as well. I don't know what it is about these Fuentes but I likem!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> This is a tough little stick with a semi funky burn. I like it. It's has a very leafy flavor which I am enjoying. I may have to grab a natural in this size and give that a go as well. I don't know what it is about these Fuentes but I likem!










Very tasty cigar


----------



## Doc Rock

Super Belicoso. Enjoyed while browsing the humongous warehouse sale at Famous Smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Unwrapped and ready to cut that Fuente Rosado, called an audible at the last second and went with a Padron 2000 Maduro.
I've used a perfect cutter so long it made me nervous using a guillotine.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked a VegaFina Corona a couple nights ago. Damn good cigar! I'll definitely buy another one when I'm at my B&M.

Nice new forum, btw. The old one was a bit....old.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Unwrapped and ready to cut that Fuente Rosado, called an audible at the last second and went with a Padron 2000 Maduro.
> I've used a perfect cutter so long it made me nervous using a guillotine.


Pure Maduro tobacco flavors through the first and second thirds. Always the last third is tree nuts. Love these sticks


----------



## lroy76

Monte Espada...tastes great. Split a bit at the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

Illusione Epernay, great as always


----------



## elas9394

Curivari reserva limitada Classica

Hands down gentleman, it's supposed to be med-full, but I'd say it's more like a med body. I couldn't taste much at the beginning, so I started to retrohale and it turns the whole ball game around... holy moly... it is sooooooo good. $6 online for a 6.5x52, must try. :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dark beer and a Padron 1964 anniversary Maduro. Enjoyable bit of unsweetened cocoa with leather and earth. Very well built cigar with a nice even burn and plenty of smoke output.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

BMWBen said:


> Illusione Epernay, great as always


Love those cigars. From the smallest to the largest they are so much like CCs it would be hard to tell smoking one blind. Always enjoyable. Illusione is at the top of their game.

I need to try their cruzado label to see how good those are and what they compared to.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BMWBen

Champagne InHand said:


> Love those cigars. From the smallest to the largest they are so much like CCs it would be hard to tell smoking one blind. Always enjoyable. Illusione is at the top of their game.
> 
> I need to try their cruzado label to see how good those are and what they compared to.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I always think the same thing, probably the closest NC smoke to a CC smoke out there. I've really never gone wrong with the Illusione brand


----------



## Chris80

I like them as well. They are great solid sticks with great toothy wrappers. One of the other things I like about them aside from there taste is they don't feel like there so delicate that you have to baby them.


----------



## gtechva

Leccia Tobacco Luchador El Hombre that I won from @MDSPHOTO


----------



## tonyzoc

Casa Fernandez JFR 654 XT maduro
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-12/IMAG0071_zpszypyywj9.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Fuente Rosado R52
My first Rosado cigar. The pre light draw reminds me of candy canes. 
This is very interesting to me. Perfect construction. Burn line is is good. No harshness at all whatsoever. I'm is definitely not the Fuente I am used to. I like it don't get me wrong. What's throwing me for a loop is it is definitely at the start mild with a very long finish. I would like to see it strengthen through out but just over a 1/4" and so far so good.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Fuente Rosado R52
> My first Rosado cigar. The pre light draw reminds me of candy canes.
> This is very interesting to me. Perfect construction. Burn line is is good. No harshness at all whatsoever. I'm is definitely not the Fuente I am used to. I like it don't get me wrong. What's throwing me for a loop is it is definitely at the start mild with a very long finish. I would like to see it strengthen through out but just over a 1/4" and so far so good.










I can definitely taste the difference in wrapper. Makes me look more forward to trying the King B


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I can definitely taste the difference in wrapper. Makes me look more forward to trying the King B


At the halfway. I gotta say it smokes like an anejo ie: perfect draw, burn, smoke output. But.....Lacks intensity, the long finish is gone, it mellowed out so much it's bairley a short finish. My best discription is a high quality very weak cup of coffee. I would buy again if I found it cheaper and was in the mood for a very mild stick. It's lacking power. Just my opinion. This stick definitely has its place, just not in my rotation as of yet....the final third awaits.


----------



## Chris80

Unfortunately the Fuente Rosado falls short of a Chris80 worthy stick. I like the wrapper, just not what it surrounds. The King B is a Sungrown with a Rosado wrapper. My fingers are crossed for that one.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Unfortunately the Fuente Rosado falls short of a Chris80 worthy stick. I like the wrapper, just not what it surrounds. The King B is a Sungrown with a Rosado wrapper. My fingers are crossed for that one.


 I don't know if it will be your cup of tea, but that Double Chateau Sungrown is about the best $5.00 - $6.00 cigar for my money....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I don't know if it will be your cup of tea, but that Double Chateau Sungrown is about the best $5.00 - $6.00 cigar for my money....


I have one in my humidor or tupperdor. I have had many Cuban Belicoso and queen B. I will get around to the DC eventually lol


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I have one in my humidor or tupperdor. I have had many Cuban Belicoso and queen B. I will get around to the DC eventually lol


I have such a variety of different sticks I had to try something other then a Sungrown lol.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I have such a variety of different sticks I had to try something other then a Sungrown lol.


 It gets tough at times with the decisions. I'm firing up a Tabak in the morning with my coffee. It's been a spell since I smoked a cigar. Been hittin' the pipe pretty hard lately......


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had a CAO Flavor Cherry Bomb today. It was actually a very enjoyable change of pace. For a newbie like me who smokes mild anyway, it was quite nice. The added flavor and the wonderful aroma reminded me of how my grandpa's den used to smell when he smoked his pipe. It might not be as prestigious or as sophistocated as an Opus X or a Padron, but I will definitely smoke more of these.


----------



## Chris80

Scottyv6290 said:


> I had a CAO Flavor Cherry Bomb today. It was actually a very enjoyable change of pace. For a newbie like me who smokes mild anyway, it was quite nice. The added flavor and the wonderful aroma reminded me of how my grandpa's den used to smell when he smoked his pipe. It might not be as prestigious or as sophistocated as an Opus X or a Padron, but I will definitely smoke more of these.


There is NOTHING wrong with smoking what you like and no one in here is going to judge you. If everyone smoked the same cigar then the forum would be pointless.


----------



## droy1958

Tabak Dulce...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Tabak Dulce...


Go on....


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Go on....


I'm going...still trying to get my head screwed on...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I'm going...still trying to get my head screwed on...


Oh hahaha I thought you meant you finished it lol. I was on baby duty last night so i haven't even found my head yet.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Casa Fernandez Aganorsa wrapped Churchill. Nice stick. Very strong and full bodied. Young and will be impressive with a year on the stick. Having the classic pineapple juice Mai tai with it. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Old Smokey

Enjoyed a great dinner and now smoking a Anejo 888 original release from Aug 2014. It's a goodern!


----------



## FloGrown85

Ready to ring in the new year by starting with an Alec Bradley Prensado. Damn tasty stick even in 15° weather! Happy new year to all my BOTL and SOTL out there!


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro 46 Year and Moet&Chandon Imperial.

Happy New Years Puff Forum


----------



## Chris80

Happy New Year!!


----------



## docpepper

Asylum 13


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

Rothschild. I love these in Maduro, don't know how I feel about the natural. This isn't the one with the cedar sleeve, maybe I would like that better.







ok I'm getting coconut and cashews. I like this stick. I'm becoming more fond of the Rothschild size too. It's like all of the cigar but half the time.


----------



## Steve C.

I'm about to smoke a 1926 Padron I've been saving. I'm thinking Fuente after noon.


----------



## m_cat12

*My New Years treat*

Cracked open JW Blue with my good bud. His family came over for the evening - nosh, dinner, dessert, sneak out for a stick, bubbly.

Decided to grab the oldest stick in my tupperdore - Sindacato Affinity. Ive definitely moved more towards the darker maduro obscuro etc. Got it going...after 15 i put it down. Dry, hay and barnyard, quick burn, not what i was hoping for. Went back to the well for a Olivia V which i like much better.

I realize now that i dont have enough selection for the special times. Need to read more and spend more money! >


----------



## Champagne InHand

Last night I escaped some of the festivities abs enjoyed a Padron 1964 Anni Madoro torpedo. Always is in my top 5. Even though snow and sleet started to fall, but a puréed pineapple with rum blended in and crushed ice. I enjoyed the 45 minute gap. I returned an hour later to finish off the torpedo. Such a great smoke. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## m_cat12

*Oh..forgot to add..*

Happy New Year! Here's looking forward to an excellent 2016!


----------



## Chris80

m_cat12 said:


> Cracked open JW Blue with my good bud. His family came over for the evening - nosh, dinner, dessert, sneak out for a stick, bubbly.
> 
> Decided to grab the oldest stick in my tupperdore - Sindacato Affinity. Ive definitely moved more towards the darker maduro obscuro etc. Got it going...after 15 i put it down. Dry, hay and barnyard, quick burn, not what i was hoping for. Went back to the well for a Olivia V which i like much better.
> 
> I realize now that i dont have enough selection for the special times. Need to read more and spend more money! >


You can NEVER go wrong with Serie V 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Rondo

*My First Rat*

1/2 Root beer, orange peel, bbq sauce
2/2 Steak, fudge, spearmint 
Sweet juicy pear and white pepper on the retrohale

Another 5 star stick from the DE LP line

View attachment 57194


----------



## tomp

Rondo said:


> 1/2 Root beer, orange peel, bbq sauce
> 2/2 Steak, fudge, spearmint
> Sweet juicy pear and white pepper on the retrohale
> 
> Another 5 star stick from the DE LP line
> 
> View attachment 57194


With enough smoke for the neighbors to call the fire dept!! Is that plume under the Liga?


----------



## pigs in blanket

Currently smoking a RyJ Habana Reserve while cleaning up outside. It's pretty darn good getting into the last third don't know if I can finish it starting to get a little sick.


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had my first Kristoff cigar today. I am a fan! This Kristania was just what I was hoping it would be. Loads of flavor and no nicotine kick. For a newbie, this was a great smoke that I enjpenjoyed all the way to the nub. Great way to start the new year.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Steak and shrimp with the Mrs for New Years dinner. Time to try King B. My favorite Sungrown with a rosado wrapper. This is going to be interesting.
> This is a fantastic cigar. Cedar, nuts, butter from the start. I am still going to try the 858 and DC Sungrown but I think I just found my favorite regular production Fuente.
> I have a little damage on the wrapper I think when I was removing the cedar sleeve but the binder is holding up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this rosado wrapper on this blend. Very consistent butter, cedar and nuts. Fantastic.
> Very delicate thin wrapper. Thank god the binder is strong. I love this cigar. Great flavors. Funky burn line with a few corrections but that's ok. Absolutely nub worthy.


----------



## gtechva

CAO Black VR Convergence from Trent usafvet


----------



## JDom58

Sorry no pics but an Ashton VSG to start off New Years and my first CC at midnight. El Rey del Mundo Habano. Both were fabulous!!!!


----------



## tomp

Opus X Maduro Phanton from 2002. Started off slow but the last third was incredible.


----------



## Franchise

Macanudo Gran Cru in Toro yesterday afternoon (I wasn't a fan, luckily I only picked one up recently @ a local B&M) 


Foundry Krypton Last night (Always a fan of these)


Didn't take pictures of either, I'll post some pics later of some random smokes I had this week that I did take pictures of.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I smoked a Davidoff mini cigarillo, the Gold variety. First Davidoff anything; a bit spicy & overheats quickly, so small puffs are good. But otherwise great 5-10 minute smoke. For 80 cents a piece... Yeah. These are going to be a winter time staple!


----------



## elas9394

Saw this available at the B&M, try it because of this nice band.


----------



## Steve C.

Just had a San Cristobal Revelation Churchill. 4 1/2 mo. in humi. Great smoke, right up there with Fuentes and Padrons imo.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> Just had a San Cristobal Revelation Churchill. 4 1/2 mo. in humi. Great smoke, right up there with Fuentes and Padrons imo.


I liked it the revelation a lot. Mine only had b&m humi time. Maybe I'll grab one and stash it.


----------



## Chris80

I did not like these at first. Now I love them.


----------



## Rondo

*Padron*

At the B&M with my cigar & whiskey group.

View attachment 57314


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> I did not like these at first. Now I love them.


These have quickly risen to the top of my list, I'd say theyre right underneath the Anejo. Next time I make a B&M run, I am going to need to grab a bunch of various Illusiones to see what else I've been missing.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> These have quickly risen to the top of my list, I'd say theyre right underneath the Anejo. Next time I make a B&M run, I am going to need to grab a bunch of various Illusiones to see what else I've been missing.


I can't get these or any Illusione locally. I have to order them. The Anejo ohhhh the anejo...words cannot describe I want one now that I just typed it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smallbatchdotcom is a good place that always has a good selection of Illusione online. I can't find them locally either. I have loved every cigar with the Illusione name on it. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Going to puff on a New Cuba (cheap stick) and a tatiana rum tonight


----------



## JDom58

Relaxing tonight with a Captain Morgan and La Imperiosa, absolutely fantastic smoke!!!!


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Relaxing tonight with a Captain Morgan and La Imperiosa, absolutely fantastic smoke!!!!


I've been wondering about those. A trip to the b&m is in order.


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> I've been wondering about those. A trip to the b&m is in order.


Hi Chris, absolutely, these are a must try without a doubt!


----------



## Sprouthog

L40


----------



## gtechva

Aging Room F55 Quattro, started it with a Moscow Mule. Ending it with The Best Damn Root Beer.


----------



## beerhound34

Tatuaje Reserva on this nice "brisk" night.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdeal

*Tonight*

New to the forum and cigars. Tonight was a Hiram and Solomon Traveling Man. I am not qualified to review a smoke so....I enjoyed the smoke with a Terrapin brewing company "Hopsecutioner"


----------



## Chris80

Jdeal said:


> New to the forum and cigars. Tonight was a Hiram and Solomon Traveling Man. I am not qualified to review a smoke so....


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chris80

Jose Marti Cuba Libre. This came in a bundle from JR I believe.







This stick is extremely tasty. It's full of cedar and buttery smoke. This is also the first cigar I've smoked straight from my tupperdor since I set it up a few weeks ago.







Walnuts just joined the party. Cedar is still the dominant force here. Very nicely packed. Good burn and great smoke output. I just emailed JR to find out which blend this is so I can order more.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> I can't get these or any Illusione locally. I have to order them. The Anejo ohhhh the anejo...words cannot describe I want one now that I just typed it.


Most retailers are out of stock. There is a place in Chicago that sells them for 5 bucks a piece and has tons, but the tobacco tax there is KILLER. It ends up not being worth it.

Looking at how big those are compared to your regular person-sized hand is hilarious. When I hold one it looks like I'm smoking a cigarillo :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chris80

I went looking for a watch today and a lot of stuff is wiped out because of the holidays. Someone at the B&M said Fuente shuts down for two weeks now. I was like nooooo lol


----------



## Chris80

elas9394 said:


> Saw this available at the B&M, try it because of this nice band.


How was this cigar? Interesting band. What kind is it?


----------



## elas9394

Chris80 said:


> How was this cigar? Interesting band. What kind is it?


It's called Sobremesa, 6x52 med body, very smooth and very well constructed, it was $12.99 + Tax, a bit pricy. I'll consider a 5er.


----------



## Andreas

Had an H. Upmann Legacy earlier that left me very queezy. But than again it was my first mid/full bodied stogie. Had such a strong/weird aroma that i had never smelled from a cigar before.


----------



## talisker10

Davidoff mini with turkish coffee


----------



## gtechva

Andreas said:


> Had an H. Upmann Legacy earlier that left me very queezy. But than again it was my first mid/full bodied stogie. Had such a strong/weird aroma that i had never smelled from a cigar before.


strong/weird good, or strong/weird bad?


----------



## m_cat12

*During PSU-GA game*

La Historian take 3 I believe. All my purchases have been 5ers so I can truly give each stick a good go. Paired with a Pepsi and bottled water. I do appreciate the complexity of this stick. Although there's a bitter or 'bite' sometimes that's difficult to describe. It happens usually at the beginning and tends to mello out after 1/2 way. If I'm careful with my draw, and let the smoke linger a bit after a draw, this effect goes away.
(BTW - how do I rotate my pictures?!)


----------



## Steve C.

Just smoked one Arganese torpedo. Highly recommend giving these to your worst enemy. 4 1/2 mo. in humi didn't do much for it that I can tell. Hope there aren't any more lurking in the bottom of one of my humidors.


----------



## Andreas

gtechva said:


> strong/weird good, or strong/weird bad?


Closer to bad. Smelled like some kind of chemical that i just cant put my finger on. Didn't enjoy that cigar at all.


----------



## elas9394

Goldie. So hard to find, finally get to try it.


----------



## Franchise

Some recent smokes 


I still haven't smoked a Alec Bradley that I like. I've heard a lot of good things about the Sanctum but I didn't care for it


----------



## UBC03

Had an UZI tonight. It's been aging for about 3 years. Really Nice smoke, good draw, first third, little pepper and leather. 2nd alot more pepper and a little sweet in the retro, last third more pepper. It got spongy the last 1 1/2 inch, let it die. . Wouldn't usually comment on my smokes, but I looked at my notes from my first UZI. It said tasteless, waste of $. Kinda shows you what a little age can do for a smoke. Kinda makes me wish I didn't give em all away.


----------



## Chris80

Let's try this one tonight. Pre light draws tasted like the red flinstones vitamins.
Not going to be in my top 10 anytime soon. This is very floral and grassy. The retroX tastes like the after taste of ranch dressing. I love ranch dressing, but not in, on, or around a cigar. Excellent construction I must say. Exceptional burn, ash, and smoke.


----------



## Rondo

@Franchise You smoked 10 sticks today, Bro?


----------



## Franchise

Rondo said:


> @*Franchise* You smoked 10 sticks today, Bro?


Nah, I wish. Just some recent smokes over the past week or so that I didn't have time to post due to the holiday.


----------



## Metallifan33

Decided to see what it was all about... 
Good cigar. My noob palate picked up some silky smooth tobacco taste with some very slight pepper. Mostly silky smooth leather taste. Medium flavor, some strength... not too much. 
Overall, I liked the cigar. It lasted about an hour and 20 minutes.
Waited a little too long to take the first band off (as you might be able to tell from the picture


----------



## m_cat12

Franchise said:


> Some recent smokes
> 
> I still haven't smoked a Alec Bradley that I like. I've heard a lot of good things about the Sanctum but I didn't care for it


So which ones did you like and would buy/smoke again?


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had a PDR 1878 Natural Toro (the tag on the cellophane said "Corona"). I really like that cigar! Good flavor, good aroma, and a beautiful wrapper. Mine, however needed a lot of touching up to keep the burn even. I think this had a lot to do with where I was sitting in the lounge; as there was a ventilation fan of some sort in the ceiling that would blow a breeze on me occasionally.

The wrapper also had a split in it about half-way down the cigar, and also had a vein running down one side of it, which burned unevenly and canoed just ever so slightly.

I'll definitely be buying another one when I get the chance.


----------



## Chris80

m_cat12 said:


> So which ones did you like and would buy/smoke again?


I had the Lineage and thought it was terrible. I enjoy the Sungrown a lot.


----------



## Steve C.

Nothing special today, just a La Aurora Preferidos connie, and an Oliva connie. 


Haven't been impressed by any of the LAP's yet. Cracking wrapper, tunneling, and not much for flavor.


----------



## elas9394

Very good smoke, but the ashes don't hold, it fell all over me right about close to an inch. Pissed me off because I'm wear a black pant.


----------



## Chris80

elas9394 said:


> Very good smoke, but the ashes don't hold, it fell all over me right about close to an inch. Pissed me off because I'm wear a black pant.


I hate when that happens. You're enjoying the cigar so much and the second you move to remove the ash and splat it lands right on you. 
What cigar is that?


----------



## elas9394

Chris80 said:


> I hate when that happens. You're enjoying the cigar so much and the second you move to remove the ash and splat it lands right on you.
> What cigar is that?


Caldwell eastern standard correto


----------



## Franchise

m_cat12 said:


> So which ones did you like and would buy/smoke again?


Out of that bunch

*Liked / Will buy again *
Fallen Angel 
A. Flores Gran reserve in half corona 
Tat Series P 
New World


----------



## Sprouthog

The Pope of Greenwich Village


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just had a RdJ Mini from the red tin.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Enjoying a cohiba miniatures with some coffee after school


----------



## bcpries

Kentucky Fire Cured


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat HCS SE


----------



## Chris80

Pre light draws tasted like Hershey's kisses. 
First few draws are spicy, great smoke, very chocolaty.







This is the spiciest cigar I've had yet. It's all red pepper. Excellent.


----------



## Doc Rock

Shark!


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> Shark!


I've got a few swimming real deep in my humidor. They won't surface for at least 6 months.


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> I've got a few swimming real deep in my humidor. They won't surface for at least 6 months.


If you got 'em, smoke 'em. I see no reason to wait 6 months.


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> If you got 'em, smoke 'em. I see no reason to wait 6 months.


I've had one, that was Christmas. I'm assuming, because of who gave it to me, it was very well rested. It was also very fantastic.
And it's to cold to sit outside 2+ hours. That cigar deserves the respect of nicer outdoor temperatures to be enjoyed.


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> I've had one, that was Christmas. I'm assuming, because of who gave it to me, it was very well rested. It was also very fantastic.
> And it's to cold to sit outside 2+ hours. That cigar deserves the respect of nicer outdoor temperatures to be enjoyed.


No quarrel there. Indoors at Leaf, sitting back in a leather easy chair with a glass of Yuengling, is a most suitable alternative.:vs_cool:


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> No quarrel there. Indoors at Leaf, sitting back in a leather easy chair with a glass of Yuengling, is a most suitable alternative.:vs_cool:


I envy you brother. I just slightly froze having that Nica Puro. That is a great stick.


----------



## BMWBen

Illusione Epernay


----------



## pigs in blanket

Chris80 said:


> I envy you brother. I just slightly froze having that Nica Puro. That is a great stick.


Same here man but the weather should be warmer this weekend


----------



## BrandonD

A crappy (but not as crappy as the first) dog rocket. My wife got me a three month 10 cigar/month sampler from Mike's Cigars for Christmas. Got the first month and can't find any info online for any of them. Going through them as I don't want to discourage my wife from encouraging my hobby. I did have her show me the deal and in the description it says from good brands, even listed a few, but no such thing in reality. If the 2nd month that's on its way to me doesn't include some I will be emailing them.

Just glad it was this early on in my hobby... Not quite at the point where I'll turn my nose up at a cigar. Especially one I paid for.


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> Same here man but the weather should be warmer this weekend


I hope so. I don't like the cold.


----------



## Chris80

BrandonD said:


> A crappy (but not as crappy as the first) dog rocket. My wife got me a three month 10 cigar/month sampler from Mike's Cigars for Christmas. Got the first month and can't find any info online for any of them. Going through them as I don't want to discourage my wife from encouraging my hobby. I did have her show me the deal and in the description it says from good brands, even listed a few, but no such thing in reality. If the 2nd month that's on its way to me doesn't include some I will be emailing them.
> 
> Just glad it was this early on in my hobby... Not quite at the point where I'll turn my nose up at a cigar. Especially one I paid for.


Man I hope so too. I looked into that but never did it.


----------



## Chris80

I like the added flavor of the cedar in this one. The Rothschild from the other day was good but this is slightly better with the cedar.







Had to get a shot with the new watch in there 
Cedar, Toast on the draw, walnuts on the retroX.


----------



## BrandonD

Chris80 said:


>


Nice. I might have my first Fuentes on the way to me soon.


----------



## Chris80

BrandonD said:


> Nice. I might have my first Fuentes on the way to me soon.


Oh man Fuentes are my favorite. What did you get?


----------



## pigs in blanket

My first cigar was an Arturo Fuente 858 flor fina it was pretty good


----------



## BrandonD

Chris80 said:


> Oh man Fuentes are my favorite. What did you get?


If we can seal the deal, Sean's Fuente/Ashton sampler. Being so new I'm a big fan of samplers still.


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> My first cigar was an Arturo Fuente 858 flor fina it was pretty good


I like the Maduros. Sun grown and Anejos are my favorites.


----------



## Chris80

BrandonD said:


> If we can seal the deal, Sean's Fuente/Ashton sampler. Being so new I'm a big fan of samplers still.


Good lookin sampler there. Hope it pans out.


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> I like the added flavor of the cedar in this one. The Rothschild from the other day was good but this is slightly better with the cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get a shot with the new watch in there


Congratulations! Love that watch!!


----------



## Chris80

selpo said:


> Congratulations! Love that watch!!


Thank you Selpo! It just came today. Had to remove a few links while deciding what cigar to have. I like it a lot. It's heavy and so far it's working


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Thank you Selpo! It just came today. Had to remove a few links while deciding what cigar to have. I like it a lot. It's heavy and so far it's working


It looks great on your wrist, and a great watch to dress up or down! Wear it in the best of health!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been dying for a smoke. Silly cold for the past 3 days. Hoping to get 2 smokes in as we crack just above the freezing mark today. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> Thank you Selpo! It just came today. Had to remove a few links while deciding what cigar to have. I like it a lot. It's heavy and so far it's working


Mighty fine time piece there Chris!! It has that classic original "007 Bond" factor :vs_cool:


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Mighty fine time piece there Chris!! It has that classic original "007 Bond" factor :vs_cool:


Juan you're awesome haha how are you doing brother?


----------



## gcbright

AN LFD feast at the local B&M.

700, Granu and of course a Colorado oscura #5


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> Juan you're awesome haha how are you doing brother?


Doing great now, the Mrs. and I smoked our last Marlboro red cigarette on Saturday so we've had a few nerve racking days to say the least but today being the 5th official day it's becoming easier and that "high strung edge" Iv'e been walking around with has mostly disappeared. My wife and I got the patch in case things got really bad but we'll be returning those, nothing like going cold turkey to test out your will power LMAO. I'll have a victory cigar on Saturday to celebrate 1 week, I didn't want to have one too soon just in case.


----------



## gcbright

Champagne InHand said:


> Been dying for a smoke. Silly cold for the past 3 days. Hoping to get 2 smokes in as we crack just above the freezing mark today.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Nothing like winter to slow consumption. I love cigars outside on a warm summer day. Not so much in winter. Good luck on getting a couple in today.


----------



## BrandonD

It'll be the opposite for me here in Florida... currently enjoying 73 degrees... but I'm not sure how much I'll want to be outside smoking during the summers. Even summer nights can not be so great with the humidity.


----------



## UBC03

@ BrandonD. ...It was 6°when I got up today. .you are not allowed to complain about 73 and "humid"...kinda makes me wanna kick ya in the jimmy. I was freezing on the back deck ,tryin out my pipe, thinkin damn at least it's not humid.:vs_rightHere:


----------



## BrandonD

LOL read it again I definitely don't envy your weather right now. I said our summers are brutal and even the nights are humid.


----------



## UBC03

I got it after I wrote it. .figured I'd jerk your chain anyway...it's just my nature. Ya lucky @$!#@


----------



## JDom58

Yeah this winter weather here in So Fla sucks LMAO


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Mal and I went to Uhle's and bought a few sticks, sat down and shot the shit with a few of the employees (who were both smoking Alec Bradleys). I tried a DE Muwat, he had an Ashton maduro. The Muwat was alright, but not good enough for a repeat smoking.


----------



## BrandonD

JDom58 said:


> Yeah this winter weather here in So Fla sucks LMAO


Tell me about it... I had to put socks on with my shorts and tee the other night... just a tad bit too cold for my toes...

Where about in Florida are you located?


----------



## JDom58

BrandonD said:


> Tell me about it... I had to put socks on with my shorts and tee the other night... just a tad bit too cold for my toes...
> 
> Where about in Florida are you located?


Ha ha ha that's too funny, it drops down to 65 degrees here and everyone breaks out the winter coats while I'm heading to the Keys to blow bubbles.

I'm in the 305 zone in Kendall


----------



## BrandonD

Nice. Got a friend that moved down there about a year ago. I'm up in Central FL between Orlando and Tampa.


----------



## Chris80

I'm trying to get to Tampa this summer. I have no idea what cigar in having yet tonight.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Hey guys what are some good padrons under $10

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Chris80

2000 5000 6000 7000 maduro


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Ha ha ha that's too funny, it drops down to 65 degrees here and everyone breaks out the winter coats while I'm heading to the Keys to blow bubbles.
> 
> I'm in the 305 zone in Kendall


I hate the cold. Florida or Texas is calling my name


----------



## pigs in blanket

Thanks Chris


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> Thanks Chris


No problem Pigs. Personally I go for the 2000 Maduros. There the least expensive that I can find and they are imo just as good as some high dollar sticks.


----------



## Chris80

The best


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Illusione 88 Maduro at a lounge, and just got home. Also bought $60 worth of cigars, which I'm going to write about in the "Purchase" thread.

The cigar itself was awesome! I'll definitely buy another one! I only had to touch it up in a few places, and it burned beautifully, with good thick smoke and I never had to relight it. I had a huge meal before I went, and a Pepsi while I was at the lounge. This helped ward off any "shakes" or nicotine rush. Driving home I was fine, but I could definitely tell that it is not a cigar to have on an empty stomach.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well I bought a tin of mini Macanudos and smoked one outside the Honda dealership as they serviced my daughters recalled airbags. Sadly the mini sucked.

No at home and smoking a proper Undercrown Gran Toro Maduro with Stout beer.









These cigars are always good. I do not regret buying a full box over the holidays. Funny as they are sitting in my freezer right now for 48 hours as I am trying to be certain I can go age them and not worry about tobacco beetle eggs hatching in Summer. Slowly doing the whole collection, but keeping a supply that will last all Winter, Justin case the sticks get thrown off from the deep freeze.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Doing great now, the Mrs. and I smoked our last Marlboro red cigarette on Saturday so we've had a few nerve racking days to say the least but today being the 5th official day it's becoming easier and that "high strung edge" Iv'e been walking around with has mostly disappeared. My wife and I got the patch in case things got really bad but we'll be returning those, nothing like going cold turkey to test out your will power LMAO. I'll have a victory cigar on Saturday to celebrate 1 week, I didn't want to have one too soon just in case.


That's awesome Juan. I remember when I quit cigarettes. One of the best decisions of my life. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## FloGrown85

Currently smoking a Las Mareas. Great stick so far... can't wait for the full release this year!


----------



## BMWBen

Joya de nicaragua antano 1970 courtesy of @gtechva , awesome smoke I'll definitely be picking up some!


----------



## lroy76

la Gloria Cubana will be tonight's choice. Others are some randoms I thought I'd give a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Totally loving an Illusione Le Grande with Gosling's ginger beer and rum over ice.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

lroy76 said:


> la Gloria Cubana will be tonight's choice. Others are some randoms I thought I'd give a shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Burnt a little funky at the start but settled down. Great draw leathery retro hale not not much on the way in. Watch just a tip of the cap to Chris 80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Champagne InHand said:


> Totally loving an Illusione Le Grande with Gosling's ginger beer and rum over ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


My local b&ms don't carry these...what's a good illusione to have them order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonD

Romeo y Julieta 1875. Cool 63F out with clear skies and grasshoppers. Makers Mark in the glass.


----------



## Chris80

Omar Ortez Original given to me by one of the bosses at work. Aged very well for a long time he said. Look at the cello.
Different cigar then I'm used to. Very full flavored. Almost a liquor like a bourbon aftertaste. Very spicy but more like a hot sauce spice rather then a pepper itself. It definitely needs alcohol to go with it. I'm not saying it's good I'm not saying it's bad. I would try the Maduro.


----------



## Steve C.

Finished off the last of seven Cuban Honeys I got in a flavor assortment about 4 months ago. 2nd half wasn't too bad. Overall nothing special and they likely won't find their way into my humidor again.


Just now, an unidentified Fuente, about 6 1/2 X 46. Really wasn't that remarkable. Maybe my taste buds are burned out.


----------



## UBC03

Had a Camacho TM and a cup of tea for breakfast. .great smoke. .it'll wake you up in the morning.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So 20 Padron 5000s from CP showed up today. I had some in the humi so I lit one up while freezing the incoming. With stout Irish. Guinness, not Murphy's. Enjoying the above freezing Esther this weekend. Really cold Winter temps due this week. 









Cheering Alex Smith and the Chiefs on wildcard weekend. Funny that all the road teams were favored. Going to be fun. Texans have been hurting themselves. Chiefs lucky so far. I'll take that any day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So 20 Padron 5000s from CP showed up today. I had some in the humi so I lit one up while freezing the incoming. With stout Irish. Guinness, not Murphy's. Enjoying the above freezing Esther this weekend. Really cold Winter temps due this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering Alex Smith and the Chiefs on wildcard weekend. Funny that all the road teams were favored. Going to be fun. Texans have been hurting themselves. Chiefs lucky so far. I'll take that any day.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I really like the X000 series Padrons


----------



## Champagne InHand

This 5000 is so nub worthy and that it was sub$6 per stick through CP. 









Life is too short to buy from A$$hole retailers.

What a great stick.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BrandonD

Cool night but raining out. Taking shelter in my shop to smoke an Oliva Saison with a rum and coke.


----------



## pigs in blanket

BrandonD said:


> Cool night but raining out. Taking shelter in my shop to smoke an Oliva Saison with a rum and coke.


This rain came at a bad time I was about to smoke a perla del mar so had to switch it to something much smaller so I smoked two cohiba miniatures


----------



## BrandonD

pigs in blanket said:


> This rain came at a bad time I was about to smoke a perla del mar so had to switch it to something much smaller so I smoked two cohiba miniatures


We're gonna have some bad times during the summer when it rains every flippin' day.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Yeah man I heard


----------



## lroy76

San lotano maduro...one of the randoms I picked up yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This is a cigar Dave introduced me to and I absolutely love them. If you like pepper then you'll love these.







Nice mild night tonight.


----------



## lroy76

lroy76 said:


> San lotano maduro...one of the randoms I picked up yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of pepper in this one...not bad for a $5 stick...I wouldn't get another.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Robusto


----------



## gtechva

with a Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager


----------



## lroy76

gtechva said:


> with a Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

@lroy76 it was not bad. Didn't blow my skirt up, but it was decent. I bought a sampler that had Aging Room and Swag. It's a cigar worth smoking, but I don't see me purchasing one, unless it's in a good sampler.


----------



## Chris80

63 degrees right now. You gotta be kidding me. Anyway, Nicaraguan overrun. A burlap wrapped bundle of 9 came free with a purchase made right around Christmas. Why not. Let's give it a go.







So far I have nothing bad to say about this cigar. It's a solid stick with a good burn, great smoke output and a close to perfect draw. I used my V cut on it. There is a subtle hint of nuts. I think I may be coming down with something again so my senses may be off but if I see these again I'd get them as long as it's a reasonable price. I paid $0 for these 9.


----------



## JDom58

Celebrating with a AF SS after 1 full week cigarette free ☺


----------



## Steve C.

Tried a couple different La Auroras ROTT last night and this AM. A Doble Maduro Belicoso ( flavor was muted and required several touchups), and a Connie Gran Corona. The Connie smoked much better than the DM, but both will be much better with some humi rest. Dang good smokes for the $2.00 to $2.50 (plus $5.95 shipping) I paid CI for them on a closeout deal.


----------



## gtechva

JDom58 said:


> Celebrating with a AF SS after 1 full week cigarette free ☺


Good for you, brother.


----------



## Doc Rock

Aging Room F55 Quattro Concerto. Curious to what all the buzz was about (CA's Top non-Cuban cigar of 2013). Loose draw, mild-to-medium strength. Light flavors. OK, but not anywhere near the top of my list.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Doc Rock said:


> Aging Room F55 Quattro Concerto. Curious to what all the buzz was about (CA's Top non-Cuban cigar of 2013). Loose draw, mild-to-medium strength. Light flavors. OK, but not anywhere near the top of my list.


I thought the same after smoking 2 of the cigars in a 5 ER purchase. I left them for 4 months in my small humidor without the cellophane. I think this speeds up the humi time. Anyhow the 3rd was really good. Not just a stogie but something you would find in an exec boardroom in a London finance district alongside the longer Cuba s such as RuJ Churchill or a Partagas Lusitania. It was all business and full flavored. Not something where big individual flavors of coffee or chocolate pop out but much like the Illusione MK or ultra line up.

I might have 1 more, but I get why they made the cut. Like many cigars aging these and having a lower rH as many prefer their sticks in the 62-65 rH, really enhances the stick.

I haven't bought a box of these, but I would if the price was right. Some sticks have such great deals on 5 ERs it just doesn't make sense to pay the extra markup for the box.

If this year has taught me anything it's that I'm not buying boxes unless I have at least 30% or more off in codes. Or if they are featured by cigarpage as they have good prices on boxes when they are on special. You have to scroll past the daily deals but then you see a few small squares with brands and such. The box of Flor de Antillas was on,y $84 shipped. I bought boxes of Kristoff at $103 per. You just don't get that close even with multiple discount codes from JR, where I bought Undercrowns for $113 at the end of the year and Warped futures for about $130.

CI and many other places put the MSRP up above $200 for most boxes in store. I still feel stupid for paying $250 for a box of 20 Illusione Ultra no.9. Yes the Ultra are there more expensive sticks but on cigarpage I can by 4 x 5ers of illusiones for about $105, same with Padron. I bought 3 X 5ers of Padron 1964 Anni torpedoes for about $145. These same sticks sell for about $26 per at the B&M.

Lots of great smokes out there. 5 packs are really the best friend of the people with larger humidors or smaller tupperdors made for holding singles or that have Spanish cedar drawers in them. Boxes are for huge 6-8 gallon tupperdors that just hold the boxes.

Aging Room F55 Quattro is a bargain with the 5 packs, but they need time like many good cigars.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oh, crazy rain and fierce hurricane force winds all day here with arctic air coming through so no smoke for me today. Arghh!


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Metallifan33

Eh... 
The flavor wasn't too bad, however it didn't really burn real well (although it may have been a dud; wrapper cracked during the first third and didn't burn real even. Bought at a B&M and sat at 65/70 for a couple of weeks). Don't know if I'd try it again (but I wouldn't turn down a free one). I must say, I've had a Flathead 660 and enjoyed it more.


----------



## Metallifan33

Champagne InHand said:


> Oh, crazy rain and fierce hurricane force winds all day here with arctic air coming through so no smoke for me today. Arghh!
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I used to think that AZ is a great place to live because I like to golf. Now I realize this applies to smoking cigars also


----------



## Chris80

I won't be out for a few days. Seems I have caught this bug. Again.


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> I won't be out for a few days. Seems I have caught this bug. Again.


Ouch, feel better brother


----------



## pigs in blanket

Chris80 said:


> I won't be out for a few days. Seems I have caught this bug. Again.


Get better soon brother.
And todays cigar I think is a padron 3000 natural


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Ouch, feel better brother


Thank you Juan!



pigs in blanket said:


> Get better soon brother.
> 
> And todays cigar I think is a padron 3000 natural


Let me know how it is. I've never had any of the naturals. Only Maduros.


----------



## pigs in blanket

No wait it's a 2000 natural, my b&m didn't have the 2000 maduros


----------



## Champagne InHand

Freezing my butt off but managing to enjoy an Alec Bradley Sungrown American that Chris80 sent me awhile back. With Captain Morgan's spiced rum and ginger beer over ice. Tasty stick especially in the second half of the stick.

It's been a hard day for me. I've always been a huge Bowie fan and the news of his passing hit me hard. I'm glad I got this chance to enjoy something on this cold Winters day. A gift from a friend seemed the appropriate cigar. I've been listening to the best of Bowie all day or watching the Vevo video tribute. Such great thing said by fellow musician from Madonna to Yoko Ono, who said that she John and Sean considered him family. After John's murder David filled in as much as he could spending time with Sean whenever he could.

A memorable day for me for sure. Heroes has always been one of my favorite songs along with the man who sold the world. RIP Mr. Bowie. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Freezing my butt off but managing to enjoy an Alec Bradley Sungrown American that Chris80 sent me awhile back. With Captain Morgan's spiced rum and ginger beer over ice. Tasty stick especially in the second half of the stick.
> 
> It's been a hard day for me. I've always been a huge Bowie fan and the news of his passing hit me hard. I'm glad I got this chance to enjoy something on this cold Winters day. A gift from a friend seemed the appropriate cigar. I've been listening to the best of Bowie all day or watching the Vevo video tribute. Such great thing said by fellow musician from Madonna to Yoko Ono, who said that she John and Sean considered him family. After John's murder David filled in as much as he could spending time with Sean whenever he could.
> 
> A memorable day for me for sure. Heroes has always been one of my favorite songs along with the man who sold the world. RIP Mr. Bowie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I liked your post extra hard. I can't say enough good things about those AB Sun Growns, they are extraordinary for how much they cost, with a good amount of rest.

David Bowie


----------



## Doc Rock

OX Double Corona getting ready for 'Bama vs. Clemson.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing off a Padron 1964 anni torpedo. I just love these sticks. With more spiced rum and the remainder of a can of ginger beer. 


















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I posted this in the what are you listening to thread but this was a great movie that meant something to me. If you have been to Pittsburgh and remember the late 80s you owe yourself the chance to see this movie. Emma Watson had to really go out of her way to have this film made even risking some of her Potter funds but she wanted her first full role as an actress to have substance and this movie has it in spades. 




.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Jade Falcon

Champagne InHand said:


> I posted this in the what are you listening to thread but this was a great movie that meant something to me. If you have been to Pittsburgh and remember the late 80s you owe yourself the chance to see this movie. Emma Watson had to really go out of her way to have this film made even risking some of her Potter funds but she wanted her first full role as an actress to have substance and this movie has it in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I'm gonna have to see that movie.

I feel your pain, and I'm sorry you've lost such a great musician who was such a big part of your life.

For my father, it was Jerry Garcia. He was a HUGE Dead Head.

For me, my singer is Elton John.

When he dies..........:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tomp

Spotted a nice shark swimming in my humidor. Caught and disposed of it properly. It never stood a chance!!!!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Perla del mar G not tasting like the first time I tried it, tasted bitter the entire time


----------



## Doc Rock

In celebration of the 'Bama-Clemson game - one of the greatest games ever!


----------



## Chris80

Still no cigar for me tonight. I think this is day three. The weather has jumped from the 30's to the 70's down to the 40's now. Upper resp infection and sinusitis. Dr gave me some meds so hopefully I can join the "What did you smoke today?" once again soon.


----------



## drunktoad

padron londres maduro before we get hit with a ton of snow! 

cheers


----------



## gtechva

Chris80 said:


> Still no cigar for me tonight. I think this is day three. The weather has jumped from the 30's to the 70's down to the 40's now. Upper resp infection and sinusitis. Dr gave me some meds so hopefully I can join the "What did you smoke today?" once again soon.


Yea, that sucks. Hope your better soon.

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero

with a Devils Backbone Vienna Lager


----------



## Champagne InHand

Freezing in falling snow but sticking under the heated water as best I can with a LAdC mi amor Belicoso. Went through every storage for freezing or proper relocating. Found a couple more of these. Love them. 









Still going through some Bowie grief. I don't think this celeb death could have hit me harder or effected me as much since Diana was murdered/chased down...

Things will slowly return to normal but just not yet.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

gtechva said:


> Yea, that sucks. Hope your better soon.
> 
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero
> 
> with a Devils Backbone Vienna Lager


It was very tight, even though the hygrometer says 63%. I got lightly sweet and dusty with a hint of cocoa.


----------



## Hawkeye72

Currently smoking a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Reserve bought at local b&m going to have to pick up some more.


----------



## Rondo

Ortega Serie D Black Robusto

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/213417-ortega-serie-d-black-robusto.html

View attachment 58561


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I braved the 9 degree weather long enough to smoke most of one of my Villiger Export maduros. Wasn't really sure what to expect, but it had a few different flavors going on, mild spice, leather, maybe even a little bit of cocoa. It even evolved as I smoked it. Not phenomenal, but perfectly smokable for a quickie, and the price is right.


----------



## quazy50

17 degrees, I'll take after the sub zero temps. Too bad I didn't like this smoke. Damn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great shot, quazy. 
I can't smoke with full fingered gloves.
This spaz would crack wrappers and drop sticks.


----------



## lroy76

Going for a ride because it's 10 degrees out. Stick is cifuentes y cia partagas 1845. Another random purchase. Carrying a RP 1992 vintage as back up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

quazy50 said:


> 17 degrees, I'll take after the sub zero temps. Too bad I didn't like this smoke. Damn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey you got a pic of Saskkatch smoking a ceegar LOL


----------



## JDom58

Perfect cigar smoking weather here in Miami tonight, a brisk 65 degrees. Trying out a Flor de Gonzalez 90 Miles. I want to say a little spicy although I wouldn't call it pepper, cocoa and almost like a citrus aroma. Pretty good overall with a great draw and perfect burn line.


----------



## lroy76

lroy76 said:


> Going for a ride because it's 10 degrees out. Stick is cifuentes y cia partagas 1845. Another random purchase. Carrying a RP 1992 vintage as back up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this cigar to be rather ordinary, however I did get tired of driving around in the snow and ended up at a b&m lounge. A really cool spot in downtown Lansing...they roll their own and have a few top shelf brands as well. Open til midnight or later which is key for me in order to get kids to bed. I'd try one of the house sticks, but back to back sticks usually makes me feel ill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

JDom58 said:


> Hey you got a pic of Saskkatch smoking a ceegar LOL


Why don't you come 1,500 miles north and say it to our faces South Beach boy 
#whitewash

>


----------



## Sprouthog

El Gueguense Corona Gorda


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Why don't you come 1,500 miles north and say it to our faces South Beach boy
> 
> #whitewash
> 
> >


Dems fightn' words


----------



## Rondo

Nah. 
I'm a herfer, not a fighter. 
I'd like to open my Tupperdor to Brother Juan, as I would to all you B/SOTL.


----------



## quazy50

Rondo said:


> Great shot, quazy.
> I can't smoke with full fingered gloves.
> This spaz would crack wrappers and drop sticks.


They are my thin gloves I wear for bow hunting in colder weather so you can still feel the stick really well.


----------



## talisker10

Ashton señoritas on the shores of the sea of galilee


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> Why don't you come 1,500 miles north and say it to our faces South Beach boy
> #whitewash
> 
> >


He he he brother Ron I tried the S Beach party life when I moved back here in 2002 while I was still single and it's just not my scene. Don't get me wrong the views on the beach are quite nice (oYo) & (_!_) but the party crowd is very plastic. Give me the Florida Keys any day of the week :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Smoked an UnderCrown
...INDOORS. . As always they never disappoint. Not freezing made it even more enjoyable.


----------



## NormH3

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## Steve C.

Just smoked a lowly RP Connie Churchill yellow label. 6 months in humie and it was really tasty. I bought a few of these a while back and they weren't very impressive until lately. The rest time really improved them. They take a dive at the label though, like so many others.


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac Angel

Very smooth, lots of thick smoke. 
Berries, plum, ginger and coffee.

View attachment 58817


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> Still no cigar for me tonight. I think this is day three. The weather has jumped from the 30's to the 70's down to the 40's now. Upper resp infection and sinusitis. Dr gave me some meds so hopefully I can join the "What did you smoke today?" once again soon.


Holy crap brother, this time it's really taken you for a ride, get well soon!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Freezing my bum off or really shoulders on up as I'm in the hot tub. Smoking the Oliva Serie O. Pleasant enough smoke.









I ant believe Alan Rickman passed this morning. A great English bad guy actor. May you enjoy the good company up there.

I also decided to trade in the older Grand Cherokee and buy a Trailhawk. It's fun and everything is heated. I feel I need to journey off to Moab now. Lol
















That face screams shark more than the Fuente but a Lava shark.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## drunktoad




----------



## Metallifan33

Champagne InHand said:


> Freezing my bum off or really shoulders on up as I'm in the hot tub. Smoking the Oliva Serie O. Pleasant enough smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ant believe Alan Rickman passed this morning. A great English bad guy actor. May you enjoy the good company up there.
> 
> I also decided to trade in the older Grand Cherokee and buy a Trailhawk. It's fun and everything is heated. I feel I need to journey off to Moab now. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That face screams shark more than the Fuente but a Lava shark.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Nice pics of the new ride!


----------



## Chris80

First one in 5 days. I finally feel up to it. Champagne InHand spoke about these earlier and I got one so let's do this.
I've had two of these before and I don't know if it's because it's been a few days since I've had any cigar but this is real spicy, leathery, and all around very good. Does not match up to my Fuente sungrowns but this is the best FDLA I've had yet.














Good cigar. Glad I chose it for tonight.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Holy crap brother, this time it's really taken you for a ride, get well soon!


Yea man it's been crazy. I actually went to the dr Tuesday and they gave me antibiotics. So all was good.......NOT! Lol. I had an allergic reaction and had to go back last night to be seen. All good now though


----------



## pigs in blanket

I think im coming down with something I have a runny and stuffy nose it's getting annoying


----------



## JDom58

pigs in blanket said:


> I think im coming down with something I have a runny and stuffy nose it's getting annoying


Start taking heavy doses of vitamin C to try and stop it before it hits. That flu has been going around alot here in Miami and if it hits you the first few days are bad.


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> I think im coming down with something I have a runny and stuffy nose it's getting annoying


Yea start loading up now on Vitamin C like JDom said. You really gotta try to knock it out before it knocks you out.


----------



## droy1958

I can't wait for it to start warming up again. I miss my evenings out back with my cigar, brandy and grill. Been hittin' the pipe pretty hard lately....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like the tea with echinacea as well. A shot of whiskey and lemon with honey doesn't hurt either.

Tonight we had a bit of a warm up after fresh snow this morning. Celebrating with an Alec Bradley Black Market. Decent but I wouldn't buy it again.









I think I might have changed my mind. That black market was totally nub worthy with rum and Fentiman's curious cola

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Gonna give this one a go. Part of my Christmas present.
This is my second Cameroon cigar. My first was the Fuente Signature which I am sad to say was terrible. It was the biggest disappointment in a cigar I have ever had. And I am a Fuente fan as most know. 
This stick on the other hand has great potential. I'm just about a half inch in and we're talking perfect draw, perfect smoke, perfect ash and burn line. Flavors right now are slight citrus, maybe it's lemon, grass definitely, I don't know. It's very different. It's very good. So far. I have been let down in the 2/3 before. Let's see what happens.







Medium-Full definitely. Loose pack but not horrible. 
It's weird, after every draw it reminds me of powdered sugar like the aftertaste of a powdered donut. But on the other hand it's like red pepper spice on my lips. Now mind you I'm still somewhat congested from this flu I've had twice now but this stick is very very good. I will definitely keep some of these on standby.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Camacho American Barrel Aged. Just the look of this cigar is attractive to me. The band, the wrapper and the size are all great. 

The burn is a little funky in the first inch. Hopefully it straightens itself out. Flavor is good. Kind of spicy and sweet.

The oak flavor became more prevalent in the 2/3 and 3/3. I had to touch it up several times. Just wouldn't burn straight at all and wanted to go out on me. It was still a good smoke.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

OPUS X "A"


__
http://instagr.am/p/BAkx-31utZd/


----------



## lroy76

Aj Fernandez new world









No expectations...just a shot in the dark. I earned this one today boys...5 hours in the hospital while my son received an mri on his brain while under anesthesia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Aj Fernandez new world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No expectations...just a shot in the dark. I earned this one today boys...5 hours in the hospital while my son received an mri on his brain while under anesthesia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a rough day when our children must go under whether it's 5 hours or 5 minutes. I was there as well not to long ago. I hope all is well and will keep you and your family in my thoughts. Enjoy that well deserved stogie Brother.


----------



## Bluedragon

In honor of Lee/Jackson Day, I had a Jackson from Battleground Cigars. First one I've tried from the sampler I ordered from them. I'm hoping the others are as good!


----------



## Rondo

Thoughts and prayers for your family lroy


----------



## lroy76

Rondo said:


> Thoughts and prayers for your family lroy


Thanks rondo. I suspect he's fine. Hospitalized twice in last six months for severe headaches. Probably a persistent infection but they want to rule out a tumor or meningitis. Great to get kind words from the puffers. I appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Adding my wishes for you boy's well being also, lroy.


----------



## selpo

Stay strong lroy, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## talisker10

Nub cameroon tonite


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 59193


----------



## ForceofWill

Pats game at the cigar bar. Even have free catered food.


----------



## ForceofWill

Second half. Year of the Monkey. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusione Le Grande. Seeing how bad Andy Reid's play calling is frustrating but the Chiefs knew that the Pays were reigning champs and would not have an easy game in Pat land. Good low down gutter match. I don't thin the winner will have a problem versus Denver or Pittsburgh if the Steelers all banged up manage a win.

Forgot pictures. Rum and Fentiman's earlier. Rum and pineapple juice pairing nicely now. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## m_cat12

Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10yr Anny accompanied by 16 yr Lagavulin with my new specialty ice balls!


----------



## Champagne InHand

ForceofWill said:


> Second half. Year of the Monkey. Mmmmmmm


Sweet. I'm born in the year of the monkey as was my brother and father. I need to find one or two of those.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

No pictures because I was on the phone with my uncle for over an hour but I had a JR Alternative to the Cuban Montecristo #2. I've never had the CC version but I really do enjoy this cigar. Time in the humi makes them much better. I kept a few in my main humi and buried 12 or 13 in the tupperdor.


----------



## JDom58

A Fuente Short Story and Southern Comfort on the rocks after dinner before going to see 13 Hours tonight.


----------



## gtechva

Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## havanajohn

Had a Tatuaje TAA 2015 while watching the Chiefs/ Pats game yesterday... Extremely enjoyable cigar!


----------



## Chris80

With coffee. Happy Sunday.







Fantastic with a V cut even in crumby weather.


----------



## m_cat12

Devils Backbone's Vienna Lager. My daughter attends James Madison in Harrisonburg, Virginia. On Parents Weekend, I was introduced to DBVL at a local chop house and brew pub. Absolutely delicious beer! On every subsequent visit, or when she comes home for breaks, I have a standing 12-pack request. &#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## BMWBen

Partagas #10 (Presidente) from yesterday. Not a complex cigar just great tasting tobacco and a fairly quick smoke for such a long cigar at around 1.5 hours


----------



## Chris80

BMWBen said:


> Partagas #10 (Presidente) from yesterday. Not a complex cigar just great tasting tobacco and a fairly quick smoke for such a long cigar at around 1.5 hours


I am going to pick one of those up tomorrow. I've seen a few posts on them and have been wondering how they are.


----------



## tonyzoc

My first Tatuaje Cabaguan
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-01/IMAG0133_zpsluwq8pg7.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## drunktoad

Nice and mild out today! Cant get enough pf these londres!!


----------



## Rondo

@tonyzoc I've got a half box that's been resting a few weeks. Let me know what you got from that Tat.


----------



## Steve C.

Just burned a Montecristo Platinum toro, 6 months in rest. Much, much better than ROTT. Blah at first, but got tastier and tastier as it smoked. By the nub, it was flat edible.


----------



## Rondo

Cain F Nub Straight Ligero 
Smooth, Medium+, Tasty

View attachment 59313


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It's one degree outside with a "realfeel" of -21. I managed to smoke about 1/3 of a Davidoff Gold mini cigarillo before producing profane language and throwing it in the ash tray. Nope nope nope.


----------



## Rondo

Next year You'll have us jealous while you're hotboxing in your greenhouse.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Getting colder as we speak. Seems I can't get functional until about 5pm. Hating Winter and the nocturnal life. Can't get much accomplished but I am sitting in the tub with a Gran Habano 2005 GAR. Enjoyable as usual. Sweet coffee with cream and a touch of milk chocolate and some cashew nut. Extremely tasty. I like that and these cost so little. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Bahia Insignia


Devils Backbone Vienna Lager


----------



## Steve C.

An AB Prensado this afternoon. Several weeks in humi at 63-65 rH. Was soft, ash was loose, and it required numerous touchups for the uneven burn. Great taste, poor construction.


----------



## Sprouthog

Reinado GER Petit Lancero


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> Next year You'll have us jealous while you're hotboxing in your greenhouse.


No need to be jealous. You can have a free membership to the hotbox club! It'll be great, after driving over a thousand miles we can sit and smoke in awkward silence, surrounded by pots filled with dirt. :serious:


----------



## Chris80

Always a great cigar. Very earthy. Less pepper in this one.


----------



## pigs in blanket

A padron 3000 maduro and playing some pokemon


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Went to the local B&M and smoked my first Joya Red. Not bad, but I can think of plenty of other options in that price range I'd rather smoke on the fairly cheap.
I was having a pretty intense tar thing going on, which I mentioned, and a nice (and more experienced) older gentleman that we were talking to showed me how to purge through a torch until the color changes to burn off the extra tar. Hundreds of cigars in, I would have still been without that tidbit had I not gone tonight!


----------



## AK C-gar

"purge thru a torch....burn off extra tar"..........? Could you indulge a newbie and explain that ? .......TIA.........


----------



## Old Smokey

Warped La Colmena Amado No. 36. A little pricey, but an absolutely great little 6x36 cigars. Absolutely loved it. Oi bought a box of 10 about a year ago and I am down to only 4 left. But I could easily smoke through a box easily.


----------



## Sprouthog

Jericho Hill 44s


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

AK C-gar said:


> "purge thru a torch....burn off extra tar"..........? Could you indulge a newbie and explain that ? .......TIA.........


If it gets too tarry (kind of makes me think about the gross oily fish from Long John Silver's), roll off the extra ash, stick the end of your cigar into your flame, blow outward gently while spinning it, and stop when the color of the flame changes.

I have only had that issue with a few sticks, but awesome tip!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. I'm totally snorkeling or smoking while neck deep in the tub with a head full of snow. Holding and iPhine and torch in one hand while griping my cigar with my teeth while ounching characters into the tapatalk. Yes I needed the hot soak that bad. Dealt with blizzard like conditions much of the day. It's now blowing off all the roofs and drifting. No fun at all but at least we are just in the teens. I seemed to pick the same stick as chris80, the Buena Vista corona larga. Mine too isn't as peppery as per usual but a very enjoyable medium stick.

I can't believe Glenn Frey died today. There must be a huge casting call going on for some big number in the afterlife and the current crop of talent needed some improving. Like Pink Floyd says "That Great Gig in the Sky!" Okay. Prepared for scary. Me covered in snow and cigar in mouth picture. 









Well there is a lot of steam and smoke. What can I say other than my fingers are getting cold.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. I'm totally snorkeling or smoking while neck deep in the tub with a head full of snow. Holding and iPhine and torch in one hand while griping my cigar with my teeth while ounching characters into the tapatalk. Yes I needed the hot soak that bad. Dealt with blizzard like conditions much of the day. It's now blowing off all the roofs and drifting. No fun at all but at least we are just in the teens. I seemed to pick the same stick as chris80, the Buena Vista corona larga. Mine too isn't as peppery as per usual but a very enjoyable medium stick.
> 
> I can't believe Glenn Frey died today. There must be a huge casting call going on for some big number in the afterlife and the current crop of talent needed some improving. Like Pink Floyd says "That Great Gig in the Sky!" Okay. Prepared for scary. Me covered in snow and cigar in mouth picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is a lot of steam and smoke. What can I say other than my fingers are getting cold.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


If I could smoke cigars in my bathtub I would be a happy lady! I feel my uberstress dropping just thinking about it. lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

If you take away that brief but chilly climb out of the tub and two steps through blown in snow on the porch, it is pretty wonderful and worth every cent and PITA of cleaning and maintaining a human fishbowl at 104F. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Ended the evening with an Indian Tabac Maduro corona. 4 mo. of rest. Decent, flavorful smoke, flawless burn.


----------



## Metallifan33

Last night, I decided to try an FDLA I've had sitting in the humi for a few weeks. Didn't get too much flavor in the beginning; in fact felt like I had to take more draw just to get enough smoke. The second half was better; more taste and decent draw. Again, I think a good $4-$5 stick for the occasional cigar smoking guest. Not a bad cigar, but don't know how it ever won COTY. It did taste somewhat like the little brother of the MFLB (that won this year). 
I'll try another one after the box sits for a few months and see if I can tell the difference.









On to the next one.


----------



## Metallifan33

Oh, and in case some of you BFTN (Brothers/Sisters From The North) were wondering, it got too cold in AZ last night (into the low 60's), so my wife and I decided to start the fire pit in the back yard 
... OK that was mean, but I had to say it  
You can get me back when it's 120 F here in the summer.


----------



## UBC03

Metallifan33 said:


> Oh, and in case some of you BFTN (Brothers/Sisters From The North) were wondering, it got too cold in AZ last night (into the low 60's), so my wife and I decided to start the fire pit in the back yard
> ... OK that was mean, but I had to say it
> You can get me back when it's 120 F here in the summer.


To bad it'll be 95° with 100% humidity here. .


----------



## drunktoad

Short story , really enjoying these! Nice and quick smoke for canadian weather!!! 👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## JDom58

UBC03 said:


> To bad it'll be 95° with 100% humidity here. .


Really in WV? That's just as bad as us :surprise:


----------



## m_cat12

After work smoke. 27 degrees on my back deck. I felt like a wuss after my last post! El Ray Del Mundo. Recommended by the fine gentleman on this forum. Definitely will add to a future purchase.


----------



## JDom58

With the weather dipping into the 50s tonight, I was in tje mood for a full and strong cigar. The Surrogates Skull Breaker did not disappoint. Very good cigar with a good bit of pepper all the way through, earthy and a nice smoke.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> With the weather dipping into the 50s tonight, I was in tje mood for a full and strong cigar. The Surrogates Skull Breaker did not disappoint. Very good cigar with a good bit of pepper all the way through, earthy and a nice smoke.


50's? Must be nice. I think it's 19 right now.


----------



## lroy76

Cold has me retreating the lounge...la Gloria Cubana serie r...second time I've had one and I am really enjoying it. No pepper but smoothe all the way through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSoldier

I enjoyed an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso this afternoon, I wish it lasted forever!


----------



## Metallifan33

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Natural in Exclusivo*

I'm a noob, trying samplers and new cigars. Smoke about 2 to 3 a week. After every 2 or 3 new cigars, I go back to the old faithful P1964 and am blown away by how much more I like them than any other cigar. Tonight I had one for the first time in Exclusivo and it didn't disappoint. I'm sure it's been said many times but far and away, my favorite cigar, and reminds me of why I like to smoke cigars in the first place. 
The draw is so freaking easy that I have to take about 1/2 to 3/4 my normal draw (in contrast to the FDLA I smoked last night). 
The flavors: a perfect blend of pepper, coffee, cream and silky smooth. 
I got these for about $10 a stick on sale and definitely better than many $12 to $15 cigars I've smoked (from that POV, a great deal at $10 a stick).. I even like it better than the $20 1926 Serie line. I bought a Liga Pravada #9 at a B&M for $18 a few weeks ago and have yet to try it, but I can't imagine it would be as good as my $10 P1964s.


----------



## Scottyv6290

My first Oliva Serie G. I like the Camaroon wrapper. Great burn, tight draw.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Oliva Connecticut Torpedo at a local lounge with a friend of mine. Damn, that has become my absolute favorite Connecticut! The burn was razor sharp, the draw was excellent (had to cut it twice with my Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, which performed beautifully), I never had to touch it up, and I never had to relight it. I also smoked it down to the nub; something I hardly ever do. And the ash was rock-solid the entire time, with only minor flaking towards the end. I had a rootbeer to go with it, and it went beautifully with this cigar.

The flavors were wonderful, and the smoke plentiful. Simply the best Connecticut I've ever smoked! I've had a couple before, and they were equally pleasant. I'm gonna pick up more of these next time I'm at my B&M.


----------



## selpo

Metallifan33 said:


> I'm a noob, trying samplers and new cigars. Smoke about 2 to 3 a week. After every 2 or 3 new cigars, I go back to the old faithful P1964 and am blown away by how much more I like them than any other cigar. Tonight I had one for the first time in Exclusivo and it didn't disappoint. I'm sure it's been said many times but far and away, my favorite cigar, and reminds me of why I like to smoke cigars in the first place.
> The draw is so freaking easy that I have to take about 1/2 to 3/4 my normal draw (in contrast to the FDLA I smoked last night).
> The flavors: a perfect blend of pepper, coffee, cream and silky smooth.
> I got these for about $10 a stick on sale and definitely better than many $12 to $15 cigars I've smoked (from that POV, a great deal at $10 a stick).. I even like it better than the $20 1926 Serie line. I bought a Liga Pravada #9 at a B&M for $18 a few weeks ago and have yet to try it, but I can't imagine it would be as good as my $10 P1964s.
> 
> View attachment 59617


The 1964 Maduro and the LP No.9 and T52 are my go to NC smokes- recently have been trying the boutique brands and new releases but always smoke one of the above immediately following to compare. you will love the LP 9 and should be able to find it for $10 as well.


----------



## belofty

*RYJ by Romeo y Julieta Corona Cigar - my favorite*

I have smoked a RYJ by Romeo y Julieta Corona this morning and it's really awesome smoking experience and positivity. I want to mention that using cigar deal online, I bought 10 RYJ by Romeo y Julieta Coronas, valued at $80.00, for only $5.00 with select boxes of Romeo y Julieta cigars from JR Cigar last week. This deal is for January 2016 ony, so if you want to get these awesome smokes at an incredible price then you can use that deal also. Thanks


----------



## Rondo

1/2 butter, iced tea, caramel 
2/2 latte and toffee 
warm ginger ale on the retrohale

View attachment 59690


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Gran Habano #1. Every time I puff on these I'm thoroughly satisfied, which as my preferences continue to shift, is happening much less often (even when I go back to connecticuts that I've previously enjoyed). These in particular remain viable, they have that creaminess and mellow flavor that I used to seek out when I wanted a mild connie, but somehow retain a lot of the mojo that makes medium to full cigars so much more appealing. I may just order a few fivers for when I have connecticut cravings (not often)!


----------



## Metallifan33

selpo said:


> The 1964 Maduro and the LP No.9 and T52 are my go to NC smokes- recently have been trying the boutique brands and new releases but always smoke one of the above immediately following to compare. you will love the LP 9 and should be able to find it for $10 as well.


Done and done. (someone should tell my wife... I do listen!)
Tried the LP 9 tonight (at a B&M in TX).
Initially, I couldn't figure out what I was tasting (but I liked it). 
And then (for my noob self), this was the first time I really found out what transitions and a complex cigar was.
I saw on a couple of reviews, people comparing the LP 9 to a P1964. In the second half, I saw what they were talking about. Also, damn... the smoke output! I wasn't sure who was smoking the cigar, me or the cigar itself! (although, since I was the one who paid $13 for it, I got a bit jealous at times... kinda like a good looking chick pleasuring hersel... you know what, never mind). 
Basically, the only way I can sum it up is a certain desert my wife makes that I like: brownies with walnuts in them. Also reminded me of eating a burnt end sandwich (which I really like). That's what I tasted and loved it.
Great cigar; the only downside is the price. For the same price as a 1964, I'd have a hard time picking this one over the other one. One thing it did have over the Padron was the strength. I like a good nicotine kick and the LP 9 definitely has more than the P1964. If I didn't have to pay for it, the LP 9 would be something I'd smoke regularly. 














Thanks for the recommendation Selpo!
Also, and not to get shallow here, I really like the look of the band. It has a refreshingly modern look when compared to your traditional band.


----------



## Metallifan33

Rondo said:


> 1/2 butter, iced tea, caramel
> 2/2 latte and toffee
> warm ginger ale on the retrohale
> 
> View attachment 59690


I always enjoy your pics Rondo!


----------



## m_cat12

TheSoldier said:


> I enjoyed an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso this afternoon, I wish it lasted forever!


Nice ash tray. I think I have the exact same one purchased off eBay. Blue glass antique dealer. Welcome!


----------



## m_cat12

Rondo said:


> 1/2 butter, iced tea, caramel
> 2/2 latte and toffee
> warm ginger ale on the retrohale
> 
> View attachment 59690


Hello sir. My weekend stick as well! Very nice. I wish I had the same flavor palate as you! I'll definitely be adding these to my future buy list.


----------



## Steve C.

Not too cold out tonight. Just fired up a Fallen Angel toro. Very enjoyable flavors after 6 months resting. Much better than it was rott. Intensified with sweet goodness as it burned.


----------



## Chris80

Metallifan33 said:


> Done and done. (someone should tell my wife... I do listen!)
> Tried the LP 9 tonight (at a B&M in TX).
> Initially, I couldn't figure out what I was tasting (but I liked it).
> And then (for my noob self), this was the first time I really found out what transitions and a complex cigar was.
> I saw on a couple of reviews, people comparing the LP 9 to a P1964. In the second half, I saw what they were talking about. Also, damn... the smoke output! I wasn't sure who was smoking the cigar, me or the cigar itself! (although, since I was the one who paid $13 for it, I got a bit jealous at times... kinda like a good looking chick pleasuring hersel... you know what, never mind).
> Basically, the only way I can sum it up is a certain desert my wife makes that I like: brownies with walnuts in them. Also reminded me of eating a burnt end sandwich (which I really like). That's what I tasted and loved it.
> Great cigar; the only downside is the price. For the same price as a 1964, I'd have a hard time picking this one over the other one. One thing it did have over the Padron was the strength. I like a good nicotine kick and the LP 9 definitely has more than the P1964. If I didn't have to pay for it, the LP 9 would be something I'd smoke regularly.
> View attachment 59762
> 
> View attachment 59770
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Selpo!
> Also, and not to get shallow here, I really like the look of the band. It has a refreshingly modern look when compared to your traditional band.


It's amazing the first time the brain wakes up and recognizes complexity in a cigar. I'm yet to try an LP9. I've heard great things. I've had one 64 Padron in Maduro. I bought another one which is resting in my humidor. I also grabbed a couple of 2000 naturals to try along with a tattoo and a new world. I have come to the conclusion that I love many different cigars but my favorites are Padron X000 series and Fuente Sungrowns.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Gran Habano #1. Every time I puff on these I'm thoroughly satisfied, which as my preferences continue to shift, is happening much less often (even when I go back to connecticuts that I've previously enjoyed). These in particular remain viable, they have that creaminess and mellow flavor that I used to seek out when I wanted a mild connie, but somehow retain a lot of the mojo that makes medium to full cigars so much more appealing. I may just order a few fivers for when I have connecticut cravings (not often)!


Gran Habanos are awesome. CP sometimes puts 4 5ers mix on sale. Next time they do I'm getting more. They are fantasic with humi time.


----------



## Steve C.

m_cat12 said:


> Hello sir. My weekend stick as well! Very nice. I wish I had the same flavor palate as you! I'll definitely be adding these to my future buy list.


Rondo does have an awesome palate.:thumb:


----------



## selpo

Metallifan33 said:


> Done and done. (someone should tell my wife... I do listen!)
> Tried the LP 9 tonight (at a B&M in TX).
> Initially, I couldn't figure out what I was tasting (but I liked it).
> And then (for my noob self), this was the first time I really found out what transitions and a complex cigar was.
> I saw on a couple of reviews, people comparing the LP 9 to a P1964. In the second half, I saw what they were talking about. Also, damn... the smoke output! I wasn't sure who was smoking the cigar, me or the cigar itself! (although, since I was the one who paid $13 for it, I got a bit jealous at times... kinda like a good looking chick pleasuring hersel... you know what, never mind).
> Basically, the only way I can sum it up is a certain desert my wife makes that I like: brownies with walnuts in them. Also reminded me of eating a burnt end sandwich (which I really like). That's what I tasted and loved it.
> Great cigar; the only downside is the price. For the same price as a 1964, I'd have a hard time picking this one over the other one. One thing it did have over the Padron was the strength. I like a good nicotine kick and the LP 9 definitely has more than the P1964. If I didn't have to pay for it, the LP 9 would be something I'd smoke regularly.
> View attachment 59762
> 
> View attachment 59770
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Selpo!
> Also, and not to get shallow here, I really like the look of the band. It has a refreshingly modern look when compared to your traditional band.


You are welcome. Try the Liga Undercrown, it is about $7 and is similar to the No. 9 and T52.


----------



## droy1958

Been hittin' the pipe for a bit, but this is one killer cigar....


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. Work at a cigar shop in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Just stumbled onto this site today so naturally I joined right away.

Enjoyed a AF Between the Lines today


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Another Villiger Export, tried the natural this time. I will smoke the remaining four, but they are nowhere near as good as the VE maduros. Much less dimension, spice is out of balance, got very tarry. There's something to be said about a 20 minute cigar that you can't finish.


----------



## Steve C.

Found an AB King David at the bottom of a humi. At least 6 mo. of rest. Had wrapper issues, but otherwise quite enjoyable, esp. the 2nd half. Relatively fast burner for a fat toro. 1:10. I'm guessing this was about a 56-58 ring. A bit larger than my preference. Needed several touchups for the uneven burn though.


----------



## Chris80

Padron 2000 Natural







It's cold
First stick since last Saturday I think. Very earthy and grassy starting off. Very spicy too. Wasn't expecting red pepper spice from this. Interesting. I have another that will undoubtedly rest for a long time. Let's see what happens.
Just did a purge on this stick. I don't know why I just felt like it was necessary. So far I do like the Maduro better because I know what's coming in the second half. Let's see what this natural has to offer. I'm hoping for a miracle here.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Smoked two punch cigarillos, the cohiba miniatures are much better imo picked up cedar and some spiciness, and the perdomo sun grown were just awful


----------



## Metallifan33

Since I love the premium Padrons, I decided to give this one a try (5000 in Natural). I liked it. It definitely had the Padron taste to it. Finish definitely not as long as the 1964 but the spice definitely surprised me. Great $5 stick. 
Basically, a diet P1964 
Great easy draw.


----------



## Metallifan33

Nice looking granite counter tops  nice choice for tonight  ...



Chris80 said:


> Padron 2000 Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold
> First stick since last Saturday I think. Very earthy and grassy starting off. Very spicy too. Wasn't expecting red pepper spice from this. Interesting. I have another that will undoubtedly rest for a long time. Let's see what happens.
> Just did a purge on this stick. I don't know why I just felt like it was necessary. So far I do like the Maduro better because I know what's coming in the second half. Let's see what this natural has to offer. I'm hoping for a miracle here.


----------



## Chris80

Metallifan33 said:


> Nice looking granite counter tops  nice choice for tonight  ...


Thanks brother, I can't say I was overly pleased with this natural. I got two, I'm going to bury the other one for a few months. All my Maduros have a few months on them but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> You are welcome. Try the Liga Undercrown, it is about $7 and is similar to the No. 9 and T52.


I like the Undercrown No.9 grand toro. Bought a box in December. Great sale price. I made the mistake of buying LP T52 and was not a fan of their flavor profiles. I like a darker wrapper or for the naturals there is a world of better smokes. Especially on the CC side of things.

Right now I just botched a cut on a FDLA Belicoso. I forgot the lick. Used scissors and the wrapper tore. Having a hard time smoking because of a crazed wrapper. Not a good past 48 hours. Bad headache, loads of snow and an eye infection.

For now trying to get through a botched cigar in the tub. 









In the end a total crap stick. Mostly because of uneven burn and the crack in the wrapper extending. Sad but it was from a 5 pack. Perhaps I need more humidity in the very small tupperdor for singles. It's one I don't use frequently but has some cigar packages for trial and some cheap 5ers I bought at JR store in NJ.

Oh well I at least got to fire up a cigar in late January. Not a usual thing here outside a cigar lounge.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scottyv6290

What a great night. Raining, but not too cold. A great cigar and a great pint of Oyster Stout.


----------



## Steve C.

Nightcapped with a JR Alternative Edicione Especialle Churchill. Dayum good cigar for the couple bucks I paid for it. At least 6 mo in humi.


----------



## gtechva

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Rondo

My first, and last, short filler.

View attachment 59994


I patiently waited for some flavor. 
All I got was an occasional chocolate milk on the retrohale. 
No regrets. 
Short filler = floor sweepings = belong on the floor
JMO


----------



## Steve C.

Rondo said:


> My first, and last, short filler.
> 
> View attachment 59994
> 
> 
> I patiently waited for some flavor.
> All I got was an occasional chocolate milk on the retrohale.
> No regrets.
> Short filler = floor sweepings = belong on the floor
> JMO


I got 8 of those a while back, and have smoked three of them. Waaaaaaay overrated imo as well.


----------



## Steve C.

Just torched an H. Upmann Golden Nicaragua. Have a few and have tried them over the past few months. Started out good, but took a turn for the worst before the first third was done. Big draw and flavor decline as the tar built up (yes, I could definitely identify the tar this time). Haven't had a good one yet. Gave up on it after the 2nd third. Unusual for the HU's I've had.....have enjoyed most of them quite a bit.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

RP Edge Habano. What a smoke to the finish.


----------



## Chris80

I have wanted to try one of these for the longest time. So far it's spicy, and leathery. I like it.







This is a strong little cigar. I am really enjoying it. I don't have to much experience with habano wrappers but this one packs a punch.







The wind is picking up and snow is coming into the screened porch. I may have to cut this short. What a bummer. This stick is straight up leather and spice. For this type of flavor profile I'm surprised I like it this much. I much prefer the tree nut flavors from Fuentes but this cigar is really good.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rounding out the Villiger Export variety pack sampling with the Brasil. A little bit better than the natural, a bit more flavor and a lot less spice. Still nowhere near as good as the maduro, imo.
Glad I got a box of the maddies, they are fine cold weather smokes for when I want something more than a wee 10 minute cigarillo.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Duh into the treasure dome and found a LAdC mi Amor Belicoso. I love these smokes. While not the caliber of most Padron or Oliva SV they don't suck and you can count on the chocolate, coffee and nuts. Not bad at all. No snow today. Unburied the cars in the driveway. Still dealing with eye issue. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Duh into the treasure dome and found a LAdC mi Amor Belicoso. I love these smokes. While not the caliber of most Padron or Oliva SV they don't suck and you can count on the chocolate, coffee and nuts. Not bad at all. No snow today. Unburied the cars in the driveway. Still dealing with eye issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I have a couple of those. I didn't care for it the first go around but the ones I have have some age. Tomorrow perhaps


----------



## TonyB6255

Took advantage of the sunny 50 degree to have a Padron Churchill


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> Still dealing with eye issue.


Sorry to hear that.
Remember to wash your hands well before _and_ after you put that Erythromycin goop under your lower lid.
Don't miss a dose and feel better soon.
Copy Blinky?:wink2:


----------



## mikebot

First smoke since I got sick on New Years. A drew estate natural dirt torpedo. The sweetened tip took me by surprise. Interesting. Definitely doesn't taste like dirt. Great aroma and slightly loose draw.


----------



## Metallifan33

Wow. My first AF.
Delightfully complex cigar, nice strength. It would've been impossible to set down if it weren't for the great and unbelievably long finish. 
Just a great cigar.


----------



## Metallifan33

Been reading a little bit about the AF Anjeo... is "The Shark" all that much different/or does it taste that much better than the other sizes?


----------



## Chris80

Metallifan33 said:


> Been reading a little bit about the AF Anjeo... is "The Shark" all that much different/or does it taste that much better than the other sizes?
> 
> View attachment 60146
> 
> 
> View attachment 60154


The Shark is a cigar like no other. The Anejo is absolutely amazing period. You're lucky if they're available where you're at year round. Here, it's Christmas and Father's Day time only. I have a few sharks, 60's and 46's stashed away.


----------



## Doc Rock

Metallifan33 said:


> Been reading a little bit about the AF Anjeo... is "The Shark" all that much different/or does it taste that much better than the other sizes?


For me, the entire Añejo line is outstanding. Haven't had a vitola in the Añejo line I didn't really like. One big positive is the fact that Añejos don't need to be aged like, for example, Opus X vitolas. Añejos smoke fine whenever you want to pull the trigger.

The Maduro wrapper has a lot to do with the excellence of the Añejo line.

My favorites are the 48, 49, 55 and, yes, 77 - the Shark.


----------



## Doc Rock

What did I smoke today?

Not a darn thing!

Been battling a severe cold that morphed into a bacterial infection. Will have to get through the 10-day Augmentin protocol before I light one. Bummer!


----------



## MaxG

Diesel Wicked. My first. Good cigar.

Got a great sampler deal, with a nice table lighter. I'd buy them again, at a big discount. 


- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

MaxG said:


> Diesel Wicked. My first. Good cigar.
> 
> Got a great sampler deal, with a nice table lighter. I'd buy them again, at a big discount.
> 
> - MG


I've enjoyed some Diesel. The UHC is a decent reliable stick for that $4-$5 range and the do get put on sale a lot.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## MaxG

Champagne InHand said:


> I've enjoyed some Diesel. The UHC is a decent reliable stick for that $4-$5 range and the do get put on sale a lot.


There are so many CC < $5 I almost hate to by NC. But my local B&Ms give me a place to smoke at lunch, so I buy from them anyway.

- MG


----------



## pigs in blanket

Dang it's so cold this morning don't think I can stay outside for an hour


----------



## UBC03

You're a funny guy. .. we just caught the edge of it, thankfully.


----------



## Chris80

I thought I had a Mi Amor but I was wrong. I haven't had one of these in what seems as forever. Made my way to the garage where there is some relief from the wind.


----------



## Steve C.

A CAO Brazilia robusto size this morn. Wrapper exploded at the foot for about 1 1/4" when lighting, then straightened out. 6 mo. in humi. Very tasty cigar, quite similar to the Brazilian wrappered Kristoff.. I'll be looking for more of these on sale.


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> A CAO Brazilia robusto size this morn. Wrapper exploded at the foot for about 1 1/4" when lighting, then straightened out. 6 mo. in humi. Very tasty cigar, quite similar to the Brazilian wrappered Kristoff.. I'll be looking for more of these on sale.


JR Cigars is doing a deal right now with CAO I don't know if it's what you're looking for but may be worth your while to check it out.
I have had CAO Columbia and I thought it was really good. I haven't tried Brazilia yet though.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 60330


Like having my other hand in a cookie jar. 
1/2 graham and vanilla Oreos
2/2 buttered Ritz crackers, Nilla wafers and salted caramel latte. 
Fresh ginger snaps on the retrohale.

Q: Why don't the Keebler elves let the elfettes out of the tree?
A: Smoke a Le Matin and you'll know. :wink2:


----------



## mikebot

Doc Rock said:


> What did I smoke today?
> 
> Not a darn thing!
> 
> Been battling a severe cold that morphed into a bacterial infection. Will have to get through the 10-day Augmentin protocol before I light one. Bummer!


I literally just finished augmentin. I feel your pain.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Excalibur Jose Gener. Great smoke now that they are well rested 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

MaxG said:


> There are so many CC < $5 I almost hate to by NC. But my local B&Ms give me a place to smoke at lunch, so I buy from them anyway.
> 
> - MG


But there are so many great NCs as well. No need to short change some of the great blends that have come out. Buy in bulk when boxes are on sale. Stuff like Kristoff and Illusione make me think twice about ordering more CCs. Got a box of Tat Habono VI for $124. With 24 sticks that makes a great smoke very economical.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## drunktoad

Fuente don carlos. Awesome smoke so far! Went out and got tank top heater for the propane tank, best investment of 2016 ao far!

Cheers


----------



## Chris80

drunktoad said:


> Fuente don carlos. Awesome smoke so far! Went out and got tank top heater for the propane tank, best investment of 2016 ao far!
> 
> Cheers


Been thinking about getting one of those. I'm talking about the heater....and the cigar. Never hung out with the Don yet. Soon.


----------



## gtechva

MaxG said:


> There are so many CC < $5 I almost hate to by NC. But my local B&Ms give me a place to smoke at lunch, so I buy from them anyway.
> 
> - MG


Helping the local pay his bills is a good thing

my first Warped is the Flor Del Valle Las Brumas



yep, it's a selfie, so if you see me out, make sure to introduce yourself


----------



## drunktoad

Chris80 said:


> Been thinking about getting one of those. I'm talking about the heater....and the cigar. Never hung out with the Don yet. Soon.


hanging out with don tonight was great thanks to the heater! 
razor sharp burn, bold ash , great cigar . I have one left in the humi and its coming with me to dominican in march!


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> Been thinking about getting one of those. I'm talking about the heater....and the cigar. Never hung out with the Don yet. Soon.


The Don has been my "friend" for many years.:smile:

Although the Presidente is my favorite, the No.4, Belicoso and No.3 are also in the rotation. In fact, the No. 4 is my favorite "short" smoke.


----------



## LeftBench

Haven't had a cigar in over a week... yikes. It's been so cold out and I haven't had time to hit the B&M. Hopefully I can relax tomorrow and smoke.


----------



## AK C-gar

Just enjoyed the top half of a 5 Vegas Gold, out in the driveway @ +20F, w/ "The Best of Chuck Berry" blasting out thru the garage doors. (And of course, a libation of whiskey & 7). Damn fine.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

Montecristo chicago connoisseur edition. Very very tasty cigar


----------



## Chris80

Winning combination for Sunday morning winter cigars in the garage.
Oh the cigar a Flor de Oliva robusto.
I love the Flor de Oliva line. The robustos are a faster smoke, roughly 40-45 minutes compared to the toros. Both are fantastic smokes. They are my ol' faithful. I know at the halfway point it's going to transition to the walnuts and cashews and coconut on the retroX I look forward to. It's like a prize IMO.


----------



## Rondo

Il Padrino would be proud, Brother.


----------



## Chris80

Now that I have finished my Sunday morning smoke, time to grab some eggs and toast and investigate the scurrying, scratching, thumping and whimpering noises coming from the attic. Please be a squirrel and not a rat.


----------



## UBC03

@Chris80. ..rat ,squirrel. .same thing different tail. .if it's a racoon then you have issues. .we had raccoons in our hunting camp. I'd tell you how we got rid of them,but discharging firearms in your attic probably is not an option, so nevermind.


----------



## Chris80

I just hate rats...they creep me out. I don't think it sounds heavy enough to be a raccoon but My hearing had let me down before hahaha


----------



## UBC03

Let us know how it goes, sounds like it may end up fairly humorous. Well ,at least to the rest of us.


----------



## TonyB6255

UBC03 said:


> Let us know how it goes, sounds like it may end up fairly humorous. Well ,at least to the rest of us.


The Puff support system extends beyond cigars! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Go up there with a Gurkha. 
ASPCA is closed on Sunday.


----------



## Chris80

The window vent revealed a birds nest with a bird in that looks like it's been a few days without a heartbeat. The trunk line has some pellets around it and the only daylight through the eve I can see is over in that area. I found some pellets in some other spots but not lots of them so I don't think it's an infestation. Luckily I found no chewed up wires (easy fix for me but is a fire hazard). I didn't see any eyeballs shining in my flash light but thought I heard some tiny laughter around some boxes up there.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Go up there with a Gurkha.
> 
> ASPCA is closed on Sunday.


Buwahahaha. Trust me brother, I've never had a Gurkha and don't plan on ever spending any money on one.


----------



## TonyB6255

I'm having a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne. While I am enjoying it, I can already see my graduation towards more full flavor Cigars.


----------



## JDom58

Enjoying a Tat Anarchy with a Cafe con Leche today but damn it's 40 degrees here this morning


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Enjoying a Tat Anarchy with a Cafe con Leche today but damn it's 40 degrees here this morning


Sounds like a heatwave


----------



## TonyB6255

I can tell you it looks a helluva lot warmer than it is here. About 40 degrees and wearing a heavy Carhartt " smoking jacket"


----------



## MaxG

Had a Diesel Shorty. I continue to be impressed with this brand, and this may be the best yet. When I can get these for a reasonable price, I jump. Great cigar.


- MG


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Braved the 30 degree weather long enough to almost nub a Casa de Garcia connecticut. You know, I thought I was in trouble for the first inch or two, but it actually turned into a perfectly smokable cigar. Not complex or really interesting, but I finished it. Easy to see how some people roll with this brand as an every day smoke, considering the price. I may actually be inclined to try their fuller-bodied offerings.


----------



## gtechva

Drew Estate Undercrown Gran Toro from @Sweet_Cigars



with a Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager


----------



## TonyB6255

gtechva said:


> Drew Estate Undercrown Gran Toro from @*Sweet_Cigars*
> 
> 
> 
> with a Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager


I have 10 of these coming next week along with 10 more in Double Corona. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up a Padron 1964 anni Torpedo. I just love these cigars especially priced around $11. 
















Still recovering from a bad set of days. But the P torp makes things better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

An AB Nico Puro and a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.


The AB tasted good, but the construction sucked. Numerous touchups and a couple relights after 27 weeks in humi.


The 5V also had lots of humi rest, but was one of the sorriest cigars I've smoked (flavor wise) in a while at any price.


----------



## lroy76

Punch maduro tonight...lamenting the Pat's loss to to Denver. I've had one before, but forget how much pepper it brings (at least right off the bat). It's got me drooling like crazy. Good taste, feels like it draws hard, but smoke production certainly there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Braved the 30 degree weather long enough to almost nub a Casa de Garcia connecticut. You know, I thought I was in trouble for the first inch or two, but it actually turned into a perfectly smokable cigar. Not complex or really interesting, but I finished it. Easy to see how some people roll with this brand as an every day smoke, considering the price. I may actually be inclined to try their fuller-bodied offerings.


I got some of those free with some other order several months ago. Expecting nothing, was pleasantly surprised. For a buck or so a robusto, very good flavor imo. Haven't tried any but the white label.


----------



## royphotog

*casamontez*

A Casamontez Cosecha privada. first smoke in several weeks.


----------



## lroy76

Pepper has faded off of this punch and a nutty flavor ha settled in...it's better than I remembered it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I knew I had one! It was buried in my main humidor. Let's cut it and toast and light it?
Mmmm the cello was darker in color. The pre light draws were cocoa and coffee.
I think I've had two of these before, I remember they weren't all that. This one has some age on it considering it was buried in my humi. I'm almost to the second band. Much better then the first times I've had them. I think age is the key with them. May have to get another and bury it in the tupperdor.








My hands are frozen solid but this cigar just transitioned into cashews and maple syrup. Great cigar!


----------



## HighNoon

RP Decade in torpedo. toasted raisin bread upon toasting. Transitions into cedar upfront with a Coco nuanced aftertaste on the retrohale. touch of warm bread and raisin in the final third. coco just barely present.


----------



## HighNoon

Chris80 said:


> I just hate rats...they creep me out. I don't think it sounds heavy enough to be a raccoon but My hearing had let me down before hahaha


 good to hear this one is clearing up for you I went through this last year with mice and I swear they sounded like rats. I ended up putting some poison up there of a couple different types contrac in the packets seemed to work really well. I also toss some traps up there with sticky boards to monitor the area. Seems to be working well only caught one mouse this year haven't heard any


----------



## Steve C.

Thought I was grabbing the last known Gurkha in my humi but it turned out to be a Corona sized Ave Maria. It was as good as any cigar I've ever smoked, up until the band, where it seemed to change tobaccos ( as so many do ). I didn't even like these rott. Amazing what 5-6 mo. rest did for this cigar.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Steve C. said:


> Thought I was grabbing the last known Gurkha in my humi but it turned out to be a Corona sized Ave Maria. It was as good as any cigar I've ever smoked, *up until the band, where it seemed to change tobaccos ( as so many do )*. I didn't even like these rott. Amazing what 5-6 mo. rest did for this cigar.


Hmmm... maybe try removing the band when you burn down to it.

j/k


----------



## Chris80

Sungrown Cuban Belicoso
These cigars NEVER disappoint.







Toasted cashews and walnuts on the retroX, long finish that mellows into sweet tobacco. To me, next to the Anejo, the King B and the Cuban Belicoso are my favorite cigars. They never disappoint.


----------



## Hawkeye72

TonyB6255 said:


> I can tell you it looks a helluva lot warmer than it is here. About 40 degrees and wearing a heavy Carhartt " smoking jacket"


40 degrees that's shorts and hoodie weather!!! Been lucky here in Iowa only had to put on the carhartts a couple of times this year. But I like the cold


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It was 40 here too. I took out an old pre-blend/band change Camacho Connecticut (I'm trying to smoke up a lot of my connecticut stash before they lose too much more flavor) that was at least two years old. The wrapper was split and I couldn't draw smoke worth crap. TOSSED IT

Then I took out a Torano Casa Torano, having never tried one, and was very, very disappointed. It tasted like stale almonds and disappointment. Unbelievably gross. TOSSED IT
I would have rather smoked a Villiger.
In fact, I planned on it, then it started to rain as soon as I left the store.

AN AMIE WITHOUT A DECENT SMOKE IS A SAD AMIE


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> Thought I was grabbing the last known Gurkha in my humi but it turned out to be a Corona sized Ave Maria. It was as good as any cigar I've ever smoked, up until the band, where it seemed to change tobaccos ( as so many do ). I didn't even like these rott. Amazing what 5-6 mo. rest did for this cigar.


I've had one Ava Marie Knights Templar. A gift from @Champagne InHand, it was one of the most unique sticks I've ever had.


----------



## Chris80

HighNoon said:


> good to hear this one is clearing up for you I went through this last year with mice and I swear they sounded like rats. I ended up putting some poison up there of a couple different types contrac in the packets seemed to work really well. I also toss some traps up there with sticky boards to monitor the area. Seems to be working well only caught one mouse this year haven't heard any


I haven't quite decided how to handle it. I know if I catch them dead or alive I don't want to see them lol. I had to work in a steam tunnel under a hospital once installing sump pumps. I was waste deep in water and it was at least 150 degrees down there. All day everyday for two weeks or so. There were rats. Big ones.


----------



## Steve C.

curmudgeonista said:


> Hmmm... maybe try removing the band when you burn down to it.
> 
> j/k


Left myself wide open for that one, didn't I? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve C.

curmudgeonista said:


> Hmmm... maybe try removing the band when you burn down to it.
> 
> j/k


Left myself wide open for that one, didn't I? :laugh2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It stopped raining long enough for me to smoke something good finally. YESSSS

We just got a 24mp camera. So yay, now when I start up with reviews again you can see my stogies in ultra high def!


----------



## Champagne InHand

We warmed up enough for some snow and ice to melt. Always a good thing. I decided to open up a large box and grab an Hoyo de Monterrey cedar wrapped Sumatran stick of EMS length and a wide smoke. No rush tonight. Enjoyable blend of mocha, cedar, mixed nuts and some black and red peppercorn mix. Interesting to start off. Hopefully with the end of the stick these broad range of flavors will come out to something other than a potpourri of Honduran flavors. With age and the cedar wrapping these should be something quite good some day. Pleasant enough for now to not worry about this large cigar as I have time and a good drink to pair it with. Just above freezing here is practically warm this time of year.










Bought the largest size bottle of Sailor Jerry's spice Caribbean rum. Love it mixed with pineapple juice. We had very salty chili verde for dinner. My fault for using Goya adoba seasoning along with herded salsa verde. Both salty products but plenty of cilantro, beer, pork chunks that were pan browned and flour tortillas and sour cream. I really wish we had fresh guacamole in the house but that wasn't an option tonight. Still hearty food that doesn't scream "middle of Winter gruel."

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Extremely high res dog rocket


----------



## Scottyv6290

Big dinner, Check. Sweet Drink, Check.  Time for my first LFD Ligero. I did not enjoy this cigar, but I'm glad that I tried it. I asked Puffers last week for a list of extreme cigars. This was suggested as the most extreme for spicyness and strength. 

I gave it an hour and got into the 2/3. I tasted dry toast and even a little black licorice. Lots of spice on the retrohale. Now I know what I don't enjoy. I will stay away from Ligeros for a while.

Tomorrow night, a Nat Sherman Host, which was suggested as the most extreme sweet (not flavored or infused). I am anxious to experience the difference.


----------



## HighNoon

Chris80 said:


> I haven't quite decided how to handle it. I know if I catch them dead or alive I don't want to see them lol. I had to work in a steam tunnel under a hospital once installing sump pumps. I was waste deep in water and it was at least 150 degrees down there. All day everyday for two weeks or so. There were rats. Big ones.


A key part is trying to remove the access points to your house. There is one spot I need to clog up that I haven't gotten to this year (bilco door area). But the mice guy I hired last year went around the house stuffing in copper mesh in to any holes or cracks larger than a pencil. He claimed they get access to the house that way. That is the first step. Then any limbs granting access to the roof.

I was anti poison at first. But the traps weren't catching them after a time and I seemed to be loosing the battle. If they are around your living space you might smell the dead. However in my case they were in the attic only. Fortunately when I finally gave in to poison usage I didn't smell anything when they died.

Rats can actually be tough to kill because they tend to be smarter. I know a friend who had an illusive critter he thought was a squirrel because it was dodging some 10 rat traps. He used poison and found the rotting carcass in his french drain days later. yum yum.


----------



## Rondo

Puro de Brazilia 
Lots of cinnamon and anise.

View attachment 60610


----------



## pigs in blanket

Finally smoked the last of the Tatiana flavored cigars glad these are gone


----------



## TonyB6255

AF Hemingway Short Story. I've had other Hemingway's but this is my first SS.


----------



## Jdeal

*This evening*

I enjoyed this smoke this evening. Being as though I'm a non smoker and only started smoking cigars a month or so ago is common to feel very light headed I suppose because of a low Tolerance? At my level I could experience a flavor change as it went along but not able to discern exactly at this experience level. I will say that it burnt perfectly I didn't have to fix it once.


----------



## Rondo

Welcome J.
That the nicotine talking.
Always smoke with food in your stomach and drink something with real sugar with your smoke.
Also, choose mild cigars at this stage of your new hobby. Eventually, your tastes may change.
The most important thing is to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Chris80

Jdeal said:


> I enjoyed this smoke this evening. Being as though I'm a non smoker and only started smoking cigars a month or so ago is common to feel very light headed I suppose because of a low Tolerance? At my level I could experience a flavor change as it went along but not able to discern exactly at this experience level. I will say that it burnt perfectly I didn't have to fix it once.


Ah yes, San Cristobal was one of my first cigars. I remember I was nauseous for a good hour after and had a headache. I felt drunk lol. I remember it was really good. They are a great smoke. Like @Rondo said, real sugar is good. You will eventually be able to pick out these flavors. Give it time and enjoy. 
Make sure your feet are planted firmly, this hobby can get real slippery real fast . Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JDom58

Had a Brazilian Monte Pascoal courtesy of @JohnnyFlake this afternoon. It was a very tasty cigar that had my lips tingling half way through it. I definitely tasted the spice, nuts with a hint of chocolate in the background. It had a nice draw and as you cna see, an even burn all the way through. I would definitely have another!!


----------



## lroy76

Bundled up and headed outside to smoke this gifted undercrown!










Loving this undercrown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK C-gar

Just had my first Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, out in driveway at +40F...almost like summer ! On my scale of 1-5 I'd give it a "5" for taste & flavor .......very nice....and I'd give a 5+ for buzzzz...WOW! Half way thru I had to sit down, and by the end I wasn't sure I could stand up! But for construction I'd only give it a "2"....very loose, (which I like for easy draw), but it took a lot of lick-n-stick to keep it all together. By the end it was a total wreck. Got 2 more in the humi....I look 4ward to them & see how they compare.


----------



## Chris80

AK C-gar said:


> Just had my first Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, out in driveway at +40F...almost like summer ! On my scale of 1-5 I'd give it a "5" for taste & flavor .......very nice....and I'd give a 5+ for buzzzz...WOW! Half way thru I had to sit down, and by the end I wasn't sure I could stand up! But for construction I'd only give it a "2"....very loose, (which I like for easy draw), but it took a lot of lick-n-stick to keep it all together. By the end it was a total wreck. Got 2 more in the humi....I look 4ward to them & see how they compare.


RP's need ALOT of humi time. At least a year.


----------



## AK C-gar

Thanx for the tip Chris80


----------



## Champagne InHand

No pictures but trying to enjoy an Illusione 88 Maduro. Burnt dark chocolate covered cherries. Very unique and tasty. Going slow with it, but using the old iPad mini with no flash. A half glass of NYF ginger ale. A bit lemony for ginger ale but decent on ice. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Humi time seems to help out most sticks. That's why we stick them in an try very hard to forget about them. At least the darker wrappers. Can't speaker for the shaded or Connies. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto. Full bodied smoke by the full moon.


----------



## Chris80

HighNoon said:


> A key part is trying to remove the access points to your house. There is one spot I need to clog up that I haven't gotten to this year (bilco door area). But the mice guy I hired last year went around the house stuffing in copper mesh in to any holes or cracks larger than a pencil. He claimed they get access to the house that way. That is the first step. Then any limbs granting access to the roof.
> 
> I was anti poison at first. But the traps weren't catching them after a time and I seemed to be loosing the battle. If they are around your living space you might smell the dead. However in my case they were in the attic only. Fortunately when I finally gave in to poison usage I didn't smell anything when they died.
> 
> Rats can actually be tough to kill because they tend to be smarter. I know a friend who had an illusive critter he thought was a squirrel because it was dodging some 10 rat traps. He used poison and found the rotting carcass in his french drain days later. yum yum.


Greeeeeat. This is going to be lots of fun.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Greeeeeat. This is going to be lots of fun.


Have you seen Willard. .make friends with the one they call Ben. It'll help in the end.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

Camacho double shock. Paired with black and herbal tea.


----------



## HighNoon

Chris80 said:


> Greeeeeat. This is going to be lots of fun.


Ye
Ah.... i can relate to you buddy. my wife was pregos at the time. we would hear them at night and first child fears were gripping her.....

If you haven't done anything yet I would honestly consider hiring someone to come and deal with the problem for you this year. Watch what they do and learn from it so you can take care of it from there on out. I think the guy hired was 100 bucks or 150 bucks. However he did have a year-long guarantee if the mice came back he would come back. I am a do it yourselfer but I gave in to quash my wife's fears. watching the guy work was what taught me how to find the spot where I know they must have gotten in this year. Of course with a new little one around I totally forgot to plug it up before the winter


----------



## HighNoon

Been a long time since I burned one of these. I liked it young but it was even better after the rest in the humi for about 6 months. Nearly nubbed it before the barrel stove belly received the donation. Great construction and fantastic flavors. This might encourage me to go for a non cc week. Ok let's not go crazy...


----------



## HighNoon

Chris80 said:


> RP's need ALOT of humi time. At least a year.


I bought a box of these RP's in May of last year, but had probably purchased 30 in fivers prior to that. The ones I have now are smoking well but I will be interested to see additional changes in a few months. They are now tasting like I recall my first RP decade (one of the three cigars that got me into cigars). The other two that turned the corner for me where LFD ligero L500 cab oscuro and San Lotano Maduro. I bought several boxes of each and recently started thinking... perhaps I should add more variety and continue the journey. I know I am probably alone in overstocking my humis with mass buys!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Enjoyed a Fuente DCPR. Nice after breakfast cigar.










from Hoosierville


----------



## Rondo

I got an unexpected and significant "merit raise" today and wanted to celebrate with something special. Driving home, I had a couple in mind but when I opened one of my Tupperdors, a DE UNDERCROWN ROBUSTO was yelling, "me, me, pick me!"

Cola, Butter, Mushroom, Sirloin and Brown rice with an Espresso retrohale.
It was one flavor shy of being the perfect dinner date. :wink2:

View attachment 60817


Perfect construction and burn like you'd expect from DE. 
No, it's not a Liga, and I didn't expect it to be. 
It was damn tasty and the perfect smoke for over an hour.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> I got an unexpected and significant "merit raise" today and wanted to celebrate with something special. Driving home, I had a couple in mind but when I opened one of my Tupperdors, a DE UNDERCROWN ROBUSTO was yelling, "me, me, pick me!"
> 
> Cola, Butter, Mushroom, Sirloin and Brown rice with an Espresso retrohale.
> 
> It was one flavor shy of being the perfect dinner date. :wink2:
> 
> View attachment 60817
> 
> 
> Perfect construction and burn like you'd expect from DE.
> 
> No, it's not a Liga, and I didn't expect it to be.
> 
> It was damn tasty and the perfect smoke for over an hour.


Congratulations. I often wonder what stick I will buy when and if I ever get a raise. It's a tie between trying a Padron 1926 and an anything Davidoff. I've never had either. It would be a Don Carlos or an opusX to try also but I cannot get those locally.


----------



## selpo

Smoked a HR Sublime

Very creamy, sweet?cocoa and spice?cinnamon with tons of smoke, will give LP a run for the money in that department.

Very smooth, perfect burn and really enjoyed it.

Is it worth $18-20 a stick good, not for me but if I can get for $10-12, I would buy a box


----------



## Chris80

AK C-gar said:


> Thanx for the tip Chris80


Anyway I can help I will. I started out with a few RP. I found them very inconsistent. Some were good, some just sucked, some were ok and some I ditched because the draw would tighten up so bad. The few I have left are buried in my tupperdor and j may have one or two buried in my humi.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CH Headley Grange. On of my favorite mild-medium smokes from anywhere. Easy to get 5ers of these at a good price. Box worthy for sure at the right price.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> I got an unexpected and significant "merit raise" today and wanted to celebrate with something special. Driving home, I had a couple in mind but when I opened one of my Tupperdors, a DE UNDERCROWN ROBUSTO was yelling, "me, me, pick me!"
> 
> Cola, Butter, Mushroom, Sirloin and Brown rice with an Espresso retrohale.
> 
> It was one flavor shy of being the perfect dinner date. :wink2:
> 
> View attachment 60817
> 
> 
> Perfect construction and burn like you'd expect from DE.
> 
> No, it's not a Liga, and I didn't expect it to be.
> 
> It was damn tasty and the perfect smoke for over an hour.


I have to say I like these better in gran toro over LP T52. Maybe the LP9 best it by a hair but I couldn't ever get a box of LP9 for $113 during the holidays and that's a box of 25. Serious return on investment.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well after a nice dinner I went for an Olivia Connecticut and some Single Barrel Cask Strength Jack Daniels. You could say that I didn't like the Olivia much.....:wink2:


----------



## lroy76

I went with a Camacho barrel aged tonight while bsing with the owner of the local lounge. Imo it's a great stick with a strong flavor. Burns great...the only thing that kept me from smoking down passed an inch left was the dizziness and cold sweat starting up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyv6290

I also went with an Oliva Connie tonight. I caught this ash very skillfully with my crotch about 30 secs after this pic. Still enjoyed the smoke. It's a nice change after some of the really strong sticks I have tried lately.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Scottyv6290 said:


> I also went with an Oliva Connie tonight. I caught this ash very skillfully with my crotch about 30 secs after this pic. Still enjoyed the smoke. It's a nice change after some of the really strong sticks I have tried lately.


Nice, well not the ash part but I really enjoyed this cigar. I haven't ventured to the stronger "fuller" sticks yet. Still getting my feet wet, but I have a few in my humidor from some samplers I'll have to try soon.


----------



## Rondo

lroy76 said:


> ...the only thing that kept me from smoking down passed an inch left was the dizziness and cold sweat starting up


Probably a wise choice. I never feel the need to make each one a finger burner. It's not a contest or makes you a "better" smoker. It's like that last fill in the blank you know you shouldn't ingest but do anyway for no good reason.
Dude probably wouldn't appreciate you puking or passing out in his lounge.

Some nubs are sweet, others are nastily toxic. But I guess there's no need to bring my first three wives into the conversation.


----------



## Cigar Register

Camacho Select. No bad, no good, average.


----------



## 1713




----------



## drunktoad

Cigar Register said:


> Camacho Select. No bad, no good, average.


Is that a stick app?!?!?


----------



## Rondo

Pinar del Rio Small Batch Black

It was alone in my Tupperdor. I must have acquired it from a bomb or PIF.

View attachment 61001


The first inch was a tongue shredding, nasal blistering black pepper challenge. The rest was pleasant lightly salted cashews. And a nice dose of nicotine.

Not something I'll stock, but a few vendors have them at a significant discount. 
Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Black Corojo - Cigar.com


----------



## TonyB6255

I'm having a Liga Undercrown Corona Viva that I picked up last night. Man what a great Cigar! I have 10 of these on the truck for delivery today and I see a box in my near future


----------



## droy1958

Been a while since I posted up a cigar, but it's great outside today....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo. I like your kayaks. I traded my bright yellow Pungo 140 for a full sized billiards table. I had to transport and rebuild it. A nightmarish task. Slate for tables is so fricking heavy. However the end product turned out great. I miss my kayak though but it saw much more usage in the Puget Sound than the Finger Lakes or Lake Ontario.

Cigar stuff, I pulled a Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. These sticks never fail to disappoint.

After I made chicken piccata over penne pasta and chopped up a fresh pineapple. Drinking pineapple juice laced with Sailor Jerry's spiced rum alongside this tasty stick.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MaxG

Just finished an Oliva Master Blends III Robusto. Excellent construction. Good flavor. Not a lot of development through the smoke, but a quality cigar. Probably not a buy-again for me, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to anyone.


- MG


----------



## Scottyv6290

Chillin with a Padron, Not Your Fathers Rootbeer and Norah Jones. I'm officially relaxed!


----------



## Scottyv6290

Champagne InHand said:


> Rondo. I like your kayaks. I traded my bright yellow Pungo 140 for a full sized billiards table. I had to transport and rebuild it. A nightmarish task. Slate for tables is so fricking heavy. However the end product turned out great. I miss my kayak though but it saw much more usage in the Puget Sound than the Finger Lakes or Lake Ontario.
> 
> Cigar stuff, I pulled a Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. These sticks never fail to disappoint.
> 
> After I made chicken piccata over penne pasta and chopped up a fresh pineapple. Drinking pineapple juice laced with Sailor Jerry's spiced rum alongside this tasty stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I bought a fifth of SailorJerrys and some pineapple juice just because of your posts&#128540;


----------



## m_cat12

Day after the heavy snowfall last weekend, I found a few minutes to take in a nice sunset. Spent the previous few hours digging out. Pulled up a folding chair, made a shelf in the snow bank for my soda and ash tray. Crowned Heads La Imperiosa hit the spot. Second try from a five pack I purchased earlier.


----------



## Cigar Register

drunktoad said:


> Is that a stick app?!?!?


Yes, it's app, but only for iphone or ipad. Look for in Google Cigar Register app


----------



## JDom58

Metallifan33 said:


> Wow. My first AF.
> Delightfully complex cigar, nice strength. It would've been impossible to set down if it weren't for the great and unbelievably long finish.
> Just a great cigar.
> 
> View attachment 60138
> 
> View attachment 60130


Wow you are smoking indoors, I am extremely jealous


----------



## Rondo

Heisenberg 
Great cold draw. Great aroma when lit. 
Failed in every other way. Pitched it halfway.

Went into the house and grabbed a 
La Palina El Diario KB
Macadamia nuts, unsweetened latte, earthy with an apple retrohale. 
Highly recommended.

View attachment 61065


----------



## TonyB6255

I changed it up today. I decided to have a Acid Kuba Kuba.


----------



## Jdeal

*Tonight*

This was given to me I found it to be ok. Bit of a burning problem still not really detecting flavors yet... However I did learn how to retro hale without choking.


----------



## Jdeal

What is the app? From a few pages back it was pictured on an iPhone


----------



## lroy76

La flur de las Antillas box press..just got a box in the mail...pretty good smoke production , draws a little tough. Tastes kind of floral thus far.

Went a little nuts online today at cp...picked up some illusione 88, my father maduro, kristoff, la Palina. I had to cut myself off after that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Happy Fuente Friday!!







Queen B is a great cigar. I definitely recommend.
Fantastic aroma, great draw, flawless burn. Had to relight once or twice but that's ok. It's cold. Glad I got to have a cigar finally. It's been a long week.


----------



## Jdeal

Chris80 said:


> Happy Fuente Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen B is a great cigar. I definitely recommend.


What type of cigar is that ? A.furnte ?


----------



## Chris80

Jdeal said:


> What type of cigar is that ? A.furnte ?


It is an Arturo Fuente Sungrown Queen B my friend


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grand Habano 2005 Limited GAR. Ben held up a bit because of health and the weather.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 61217


ROTT Pepper, smooth tobacco and dried cherries.
Not a smoke to sit with a cocktail and savor, but a good choice for a walk in the woods, blowing some snow around or time with the pooch.
$7/box


----------



## Bird-Dog

I spent a few hours at a local B&M yesterday and smoked two cigars while I was there paired with Woodford Reserve and Cuban coffee (espresso saturated with sugar). Sorry, no pics.

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial Corona Gordo: Very smooth. I enjoyed this quite a bit. Heavy on the baked bread notes. Medium. Could stand to be a little fuller.

Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivos: Haven't had one of these since my box of them from late 90's. The blend has changed significantly, and not an improvement if you ask me. They were much better back in the day! This one had a very distinctive flavor... can't quite put my finger on it, but sort of' "musty" tasting. I've been a Padron fan for a long time, but I won't be spending $15+ on any more 64's!


----------



## Jdeal

*Today*

I have smoked this before and enjoyed it however It had a lot of burn issues. It was kinda windy out just a bit ago would that have affected it?

Hiram and Solomon cigars Master Mason


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It was a gordo, so I had time to kill.


----------



## drunktoad

hemingway SS this afternoon! For tonight, I'm stuck between a illusionne 88 and a undercrown. Both options will be a first , and I've heard a lot of great things about both… time will tell


----------



## Champagne InHand

drunktoad said:


> hemingway SS this afternoon! For tonight, I'm stuck between a illusionne 88 and a undercrown. Both options will be a first , and I've heard a lot of great things about both&#8230; time will tell


I doubt you could go wrong with either. The 88 Maduro are on of my favorites but so are Undercrown Maduro especially in Grand Toro. Just hoping they have some nice age on them.

Don't smoke them too fast. The 88M remind me of better cigars with some dried fruit in the mix. Sort of like dark chocolate covered dried cherries. The MK and Ultra series have this too.

For me it's an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. Shockingly this one isn't as pleasant as the others have been. Epernay usually are more medium to full but very different from many of my other favorites. Usually these mimic Cubans well. I guess it has the barnyard grassiness and cedar with a touch of floral. Just a bit drier in my naked (sans) cellophane humidor I've brought down to 65rH. I may be in the minority's of enjoying my sticks around 69rH when smoking. Like most Illusione cigar this started feeling harder than most but great draw and as I peck at the key board the flavors are starting to get teased out.

Maybe I should have paired this with rum and cola. With natural wrappers I usually have no problems with rum and pineapple juice. Which is what I chose this afternoon.

I'm so happy that it's 5pm and quite light outside. While we may still have a brutal February and March at least the darkness or darkest days of the year are starting to show signs of fading. 

Forgot the photo. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

This is the second one of these I have ever had. The first one was a gift from @ChampagneInHand a few months back and it was amazing. This one is almost just as good. Strong notes of citrus. Fantastic.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Chris80 said:


> This is the second one of these I have ever had. The first one was a gift from @ChampagneInHand a few months back and it was amazing. This one is almost just as good. Strong notes of citrus. Fantastic.


Have one sitting in my humi. Can't wait!!


----------



## lroy76

About to light an Arturo Fuente gran reserve...looks to be a Robusto natural. Kids to bed early, time to relax!

This is a solid stick. Smooth as can be. Nice to smoke something toward the mild side after hitting a few medium-full lately. 

Also nice to smoke outside without freezing my fingers off in Michigan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> About to light an Arturo Fuente gran reserve...looks to be a Robusto natural. Kids to bed early, time to relax!
> 
> This is a solid stick. Smooth as can be. Nice to smoke something toward the mild side after hitting a few medium-full lately.
> 
> Also nice to smoke outside without freezing my fingers off in Michigan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can NEVER go wrong with a Fuente.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> You can NEVER go wrong with a Fuente.


Agree to disagree :wink2:



Chris80 said:


> This is the second one of these I have ever had. The first one was a gift from @ChampagneInHand a few months back and it was amazing. This one is almost just as good. Strong notes of citrus. Fantastic.


I keep these in my humidor at all times.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Agree to disagree :wink2:


The worst Fuente I had was a plugged up Maduro 858. I was heartbroken. I was glad I had two lol


----------



## drunktoad

Just had my first illusione 88. Paired with a jack and coke " the lemmy" . Awesome smoke. I have 4 more , thankfully. Really exciting to finaly have a variety stoked in my tuperdors!

Cheers folks


----------



## lroy76

drunktoad said:


> Just had my first illusione 88. Paired with a jack and coke " the lemmy" . Awesome smoke. I have 4 more , thankfully. Really exciting to finaly have a variety stoked in my tuperdors!
> 
> Cheers folks


I have few of those en route...did you rest them at all or just dig in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunktoad

lroy76 said:


> I have few of those en route...did you rest them at all or just dig in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received them in the mail this week. The whole cap came off when i first cut it. Smoked like a champ otherwise! Really enjoyed it, awesome smoke output. Had to touch it up few times.

Cant wait to have the second after some rest !


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had a Nat Sherman Timeless. Did not enjoy it at all. I thought it was bitter and harsh and not very interesting. I have a NS Host waiting in the humi and I hope it is better.


----------



## Steve C.

Saturday's smokes: A JR Alternative (Macanudo Lonsdale knockoff), a Fallen Angel toro, and a Kristoff Sumatra Churchill.


The FA was pretty good, much better than the first try.


The Kristoff is such a gorgeous cigar, but was a little shy of rest. Had to touch up and relight several times. Flavor not fully developed at this point, but was still complex and exotic.


----------



## Chris80

Hanging it up a little today. Back in the day when I first had a cigar, I enjoyed Tatiana Rum cigars. Was at the B&M yesterday and saw one of these and I said let's try it with coffee. So here we go.







I should have moistened the foot more before cutting. I'm managing but could be worse. I dont normally smoke flavored cigars but this isn't terrible. It's ok with coffee.
Notes of sweet coffee and pound cake. Slight tiramisu on the retroX.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Hanging it up a little today. Back in the day when I first had a cigar, I enjoyed Tatiana Rum cigars. Was at the B&M yesterday and saw one of these and I said let's try it with coffee. So here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have moistened the foot more before cutting. I'm managing but could be worse. I dont normally smoke flavored cigars but this isn't terrible. It's ok with coffee.
> Notes of sweet coffee and pound cake. Slight tiramisu on the retroX.











Sugar cookies and roasted hazelnuts on the retroX. Coffee on the draw.


----------



## talisker10

Something light with coffee


----------



## Chris80

talisker10 said:


> Something light with coffee


How are those? I was looking at them yesterday.


----------



## talisker10

Chris80 said:


> How are those? I was looking at them yesterday.


They are nice short and mild smokes, with woody and leather notes, and some spice. Recommended.


----------



## NormH3

Nica Libre 1990


----------



## Chris80

talisker10 said:


> They are nice short and mild smokes, with woody and leather notes, and some spice. Recommended.


Thank you.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm having a Perdomo Habano cedar and cocoa with some light spices right now. With some rum splashed with cola over ice. Crazy warm weather here. At least 55F. Melting snow piles everywhere. It won't last long though.









As this burns you can definitely pull out some bitterness of black walnut skins. Strange but in a good way. It adds to the complexity. Still I doubt if I will buy more of these. I like the Champagne series much better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

About to spark this punisher that was gifted to me. It came with a warning so I'm excited to try it.










Holy pepper!! This is a spicy one...had to ease into the retrohale.

Pepper faded out in 2nd third and was replaced a strong cocoa...very tasty. The burn has fought me the entire stick though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

All in all a good stick. . The retrohale was ballsy, even I debated that one. Told ya it was a rough one, but it would smooth out. Kinda makes ya glad you stuck with it through the burn. You gotta try one rott, the heat on the lips was much more intense.


----------



## Chris80

About to do some grilling so I chose a JR Alternative Montecristo #2. I really like these.


----------



## lroy76

@UBC03 Thanks again...I enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB6255

Having a box pressed Flor de las Antillas this afternoon.


----------



## gtechva

I'll follow suit: Flor de las Antillas Robusto and a Moscow Mule with fresh Ginger Root


----------



## TonyB6255

gtechva said:


> I'll follow suit: Flor de las Antillas Robusto and a Moscow Mule with fresh Ginger Root


 Good Choice!


----------



## quazy50

It was 40 degrees. Nice and warm so had to smoke this Jericho Hill.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyv6290

Tonight was my second attempt at smoking an AJF New World. First time around was ROTT and back when any little amount of nic sent me into a spin complete with sweats and a sick stomach. 
Tonight was a whole different story. The combination of a couple months in the humi and a little more experience made it a great smoke.
I'm glad I have 3 more.


----------



## Cigar Register

Jdeal said:


> What is the app? From a few pages back it was pictured on an iPhone


Cigar Register app.


----------



## ThaDrake

oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Rondo

Espinosa 601 Blue

View attachment 61609


Cocoa powder, coffee, bread, and salt with a cola/pepper retrohale. 
Smooth Maduro flavors and nicotine in this full bodied stick with two months rest.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Oops! Wrong section!

I did have a nice NC Quintero the other day from a 2009 purchase. A shame they were discontinued.


----------



## Steve C.

Noon smoke was an AB Black Market toro. 7 mo. in humi. Decent tasting cigar, not spectacular. Burn and ash were solid.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I ordered from Small Batch Saturday and shockingly enough a box came today with the mail. My Illusiones. I had planned on a different choice but these Illusione 4/2g were from a box dated 2011 so I thought ROTT, why not.

These sticks are monsters in size. Double corona but such a tasty stick and I have just started. So much white smoke as well. Glad it's not raining and cool as this might take awhile to get through.

Small Batch also sent me a Z Chubby that looks similar in style to a Fuente SS. I guess I will rest that for awhile until I figure out what it is exactly.

Anyhow, ginger ale and sailor Jerry's spiced rum. Seems a perfect compliment to this great spicy chocolate stick. 








Hopefully I will update this but expect it to be darker outside.

Okay almost 90 minutes into this. Still haven't dented the last third. A very consistent cigar. Very nice with age. Some deep leather notes involved now as most of the cocoa and coffee have faded. Some nice woods but I wouldn't say cedar. Smooth too. Just an incredibly long smoke. It gone out twice but ROTT, it was expected. Amazing construction but no tight draw, just about perfect. An even burn line that hasn't needed touching up, just the delights as I got preoccupied trolling the net.










Finally into the last third. Things are so smooth with that freshly made smores going on. Toasted marshmallow, graham cracker and just a touch of creamy chocolate. A bit of fresh hay on the retrohale. The leather has come and gone. Excellent but long..., cigar. No warm smoke. Cool all the way through. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Powers out. Taking the kids and my parents dogs for a walk.


----------



## lroy76

@Chris80 I think Fuente should send you a free box for promoting/smoking them so often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> @Chris80 I think Fuente should send you a free box for promoting/smoking them so often
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that! I would make a good spokesperson!! Evidently my entire neighborhoods power is out. It reminds me of Airplane when the guy unplugged the runway lol. 
What better way to kill some time then a walk with the kids and an Arturo Fuente Chateau
What can I say, I love them


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So I ordered from Small Batch Saturday and shockingly enough a box came today with the mail. My Illusiones. I had planned on a different choice but these Illusione 4/2g were from a box dated 2011 so I thought ROTT, why not.
> 
> These sticks are monsters in size. Double corona but such a tasty stick and I have just started. So much white smoke as well. Glad it's not raining and cool as this might take awhile to get through.
> 
> Small Batch also sent me a Z Chubby that looks similar in style to a Fuente SS. I guess I will rest that for awhile until I figure out what it is exactly.
> 
> Anyhow, ginger ale and sailor Jerry's spiced rum. Seems a perfect compliment to this great spicy chocolate stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will update this but expect it to be darker outside.
> 
> Okay almost 90 minutes into this. Still haven't dented the last third. A very consistent cigar. Very nice with age. Some deep leather notes involved now as most of the cocoa and coffee have faded. Some nice woods but I wouldn't say cedar. Smooth too. Just an incredibly long smoke. It gone out twice but ROTT, it was expected. Amazing construction but no tight draw, just about perfect. An even burn line that hasn't needed touching up, just the delights as I got preoccupied trolling the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally into the last third. Things are so smooth with that freshly made smores going on. Toasted marshmallow, graham cracker and just a touch of creamy chocolate. A bit of fresh hay on the retrohale. The leather has come and gone. Excellent but long..., cigar. No warm smoke. Cool all the way through.
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Good god that's like a 3 hour cigar. It looks goooooood.


----------



## JDom58

Enjoying pre victory drinks and a cigar.....Go Marco!!!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked a L'Atelier Trocadero. Being 40 degrees, I feel that my experience was affected negatively. It seems like at 40 or less, my ability to pick out nuance is greatly inhibited. Not that Trocaderos are very dimensional anyway, but. Sticks are never as good when it's cold!

@Malcolm_the_Squid smoked a 2+ year old Camacho Triple Maduro. He really enjoyed it!


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Smoked a L'Atelier Trocadero. Being 40 degrees, I feel that my experienced was affected negatively. It seems like at 40 or less, my ability to pick out nuance is greatly inhibited. Not that Trocaderos are very dimensional anyway, but. Sticks are never as good when it's cold!
> 
> @Malcolm_the_Squid smoked a 2+ year old Camacho Triple Maduro. He really enjoyed it!


It was 74 here today


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> It was 74 here today


:moony:


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> :moony:


It's supposed to snow here Friday too


----------



## Chris80

I have a lot of singles I've never had before. I gotta start getting through them. That starts tonight. A new one for me.








Very pleasant easy cigar to smoke. It reminds me a lot of a FDLA sungrown because of the nice very defined box press and feel of the wrapper but half the strength. 
It has almost a doughy flavor like a biscuit that isn't quite done. Smoke is thick, almost creamy in texture but slightly dry if you can imagine. A little buttery but not Montecristo buttery, different but tastey. Short to medium finish. Very smooth so far.















There is nothing bad to say about this cigar. It is really good. I recommend.


----------



## Steve C.

Just burned my first Cain Straight Ligero toro. I think this is the tastiest cigar I've smoked so far. Even with my severe case of N.P.D. ( Newbie Pallatile Dysfunction), I clearly discerned a myriad of flavors, as they were quite pronounced. I got sweet, fruity, spicy, nutty, peppery, florals, leather, and an exotic aged tobacco taste. Almost 6 mo. in humi. Ash was a bit loose, but the burn was fairly even with frequent turning. No touchups or relights. Each puff made me want another one. Delicious to the nub. A totally pleasant surprise.


----------



## Rondo

Foundry Carbon

Steak, butter and coffee. 
Pepper on the retrohale. 
A good smoke, not great.

View attachment 61802


----------



## TonyB6255

Having a Hoyo Excalibur and not that impressed. I got 3 of them in Kings of Connecticut sampler. Burn is good, draw is kinda tight but not much flavor.....


----------



## Hudabear

Before I reveal my cigar of the day I want to start with this disclaimer: as many of you refer to Gurkhas as rocketdogs I tried to touch up the photos to make it more inviting lol


----------



## UBC03

No shame bro. . They get beat up on, but find somebody on here that hasn't smoked one. I like em, decent smoke and cheap. I wouldn't pay b&m prices for em. Gurkhas are like mopeds, fun to ride, just don't let your friends find out about it. :wink2:


----------



## Hudabear

Haha, no shame here. It came in my first 10 stick + humi sampler. Didn't pay more than 20 for the whole lot so I wasn't bothered.


----------



## php007




----------



## lroy76

RP the edge maduro...just got ten for $30 while on a CP binge.










This RP is smoking well, solid ash. Nothing special as far as taste, but not bad...some pepper to start and some leather/wood in the middle. I like it better than the 1999 I had a few weeks back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Nicaraguan no name freebie bundle with purchase a while back.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late night smoke this evening. My Father, El Centurion. Good cigar. Espresso, bittersweet dark cocoa, some cedar with earthy aromatics as well as bailed hay in the background retrohale some toasted nuts as well. Somebody, probably Chris80 sent this to me. Good stuff.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyB6255 said:


> Having a Hoyo Excalibur and not that impressed. I got 3 of them in Kings of Connecticut sampler. Burn is good, draw is kinda tight but not much flavor.....


Hoyo need time. Then they are good representative of good Honduran cigars. At least as good as Punch but both need humidor time. I have a box in a the tupperdor and each stick is better.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyB6255

Champagne InHand said:


> Hoyo need time. Then they are good representative of good Honduran cigars. At least as good as Punch but both need humidor time. I have a box in a the tupperdor and each stick is better.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Good to know as I have 2 more Hoyo's and I just ordered a Punch Elite Sampler from CP. It was 2 sets of 3 for $15, 6 cigars including 2 each: Punch, Punch Upper Cut, and Punch Gran Puro. How much time should I give them?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would give them until Summer at minimum. Many things from CP come with some age but you just never know. The Excalibur should have pepper and cocoa at the start but through the last third pepper should tone down with coffee notes and nuts shinning through. The binder leaves are the darker part of these cigars. I have some longer EMS Sumatran that have darker wrapper but with light colored binder and filler. Very different but most Hindurans have a good peppercorn and chili presence to start then age smooths them out. Punch make far wrapped sticks but you know what your getting. With loads of time they will show some of the florals and flavor/aroma scents that their Cuban counterpoints have. However General Cigar is the one calling the shots and blending is an art form. Decent mid ranged sub $6 cigars. Leaning between medium to full but mostly on the medium side of things.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Perdomo Habano Connecticut tonight. Loose draw, tore the wrapper when I removed the foot band, but a good cigar overall. Tons of smoke! The neighbors might wonder what I'm doing on the porch tonight. I taste graham crackers, nuts and some nice sweetness. Almost like a bowl of granola.


----------



## NormH3

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Cuban Toro vitola.


----------



## Hudabear

Way too windy to go outside and enjoy a stick so I opted for the next best option:







the cup is a size reference point (64 ounce)







I know it's not a cigar, but technically it's a non-Habano


----------



## Rondo

Graycliff 30 Year Vintage PGX

Latte, malt, pound cake, salt

View attachment 62090


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking an Alec Bradley Sun Grown American. I think this was also from Chris80. Decent stick. He loves those Sungrown wrappers. I just had a big Chuck of ash fall into the hot tub..., damn it. Enjoying with a pint of Irish Stout. Finally stopped raining here which is nice. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking an Alec Bradley Sun Grown American. I think this was also from Chris80. Decent stick. He loves those Sungrown wrappers. I just had a big Chuck of ash fall into the hot tub..., damn it. Enjoying with a pint of Irish Stout. Finally stopped raining here which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sungrowns are my favorite. Especially on a Fuente


----------



## Chris80

I have no idea what kind of cigar this is going to be. I know nothing about it. I've seen them at the B&M. This was part of a purchase a few months back. Here we go!
Medium smoke, kind of a snug draw which is a bummer. Solid stick. Smooth tobacco flavors, a touch of pine. Short finish. Not great but good.







Nub worthy


----------



## lroy76

Latest drop (last for a while...maybe?) from cigar page. La Palina, illusione, and my father number 2...the question is, what to smoke tonight?




























I have a half an hour before kids go to bed to decide whether or not to have one of these or grab one from the small, but growing stockpile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Latest drop (last for a while...maybe?) from cigar page. La Palina, illusione, and my father number 2...the question is, what to smoke tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a half an hour before kids go to bed to decide whether or not to have one of these or grab one from the small, but growing stockpile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grab a Fuente haha


----------



## lroy76

Don't have any of those at the moment Chris. Decided to go with the 3x maduro...it's windy and the Robusto shouldn't have as long of a time commitment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Don't have any of those at the moment Chris. Decided to go with the 3x maduro...it's windy and the Robusto shouldn't have as long of a time commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how that triple Maduro is, I almost picked one up but I didn't.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Chris80 said:


> Let me know how that triple Maduro is, I almost picked one up but I didn't.


I was waiting for a review also. I have a Camacho Triple Maduro sitting on top of my humi just begging me to get out.


----------



## lroy76

Scottyv6290 said:


> I was waiting for a review also. I have a Camacho Triple Maduro sitting on top of my humi just begging me to get out.


Camachos in general are some of my favorites. The triple maduro is no exception. Pepper to start, then leather, and then nuts to finish. Out of the ten or so Camachos I've had only one burn unevenly. I highly recommend them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Camachos in general are some of my favorites. The triple maduro is no exception. Pepper to start, then leather, and then nuts to finish. Out of the ten or so Camachos I've had only one burn unevenly. I highly recommend them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only had the Connie and I thought it was really good. Once I burn through all these singles and I really start buying again I'm going to make a Camacho sampler.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I had a newer Camacho Triple Maduro last summer, it had only rested for maybe two months. I really didn't like it. A few days ago I took a few puffs on Mal's, which was old enough to be from before the band change (2+ years), and I was impressed. I may consider getting a fiver and stashing them away for 2 years. Fresh Triple Maduro = launch dog rocket. YMMV


----------



## Rondo

They start off with nice favors, but can get a little rank the second half. Gotta smoke em slow.


----------



## TonyB6255

It was raining like hell here so no smoke for me. I did go to the B&M and picked a Padron 5000 Maduro, a Liga Privada # 9 Toro and a Liga Privada Papas Fritas. Hopefully no rain tomorrow so I can try one tomorrow.


----------



## lroy76

The ones I've had were out of my buddy's humidor, gifted, or from the brick and mortar, so I don't know if they can be considered rested. I certainly respect the opinions of rondo and Amelia as puffers with greater experience, but for me they haven't disappointed for what it's worth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

I'm sorry to say I'm starting to bore of this cigar. Still have a handful in my humi and I'm just waiting until my account is mature enough to venture into the WTS/WTT forums to see if anyone wants them. But for now it's one of the few I have.


----------



## Chris80

TonyB6255 said:


> Good to know as I have 2 more Hoyo's and I just ordered a Punch Elite Sampler from CP. It was 2 sets of 3 for $15, 6 cigars including 2 each: Punch, Punch Upper Cut, and Punch Gran Puro. How much time should I give them?


I'm all for ROTT if I get more then one, I will say let those Gran Puros rest as long as you can. I saw a huge difference in smoothness and overall "smokability" from ROTT to 4 months buried.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> I'm sorry to say I'm starting to bore of this cigar. Still have a handful in my humi and I'm just waiting until my account is mature enough to venture into the WTS/WTT forums to see if anyone wants them. But for now it's one of the few I have.


I just picked one up last week and buried it.


----------



## Hudabear

I take it that's a bad thing? Lol I started off really liking them.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> I take it that's a bad thing? Lol I started off really liking them.


Not bad at all, I bury them so I discover them a few months down the road, gives them time to acclimate to my humidor or my tupperdor. I have a general rule, if I want to try something I usually buy 2, smoke one within a week or so and bury the other for a few months. If I only buy one, say it's the Padron 64 I picked up a few weeks ago, they're expensive so I bury it and wait for at least a month. I probably won't have it until spring or summer.


----------



## gtechva

smoking this one while watching the sunrise over Tequila...or something like that


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Not bad at all, I bury them so I discover them a few months down the road, gives them time to acclimate to my humidor or my tupperdor. I have a general rule, if I want to try something I usually buy 2, smoke one within a week or so and bury the other for a few months. If I only buy one, say it's the Padron 64 I picked up a few weeks ago, they're expensive so I bury it and wait for at least a month. I probably won't have it until spring or summer.


Also, if I'm at the b&m, I've learned to ask how long that particular box has been there that I'm picking from. If they tell me they just put them out over the past few days, it's in my humidor at least two weeks, if he tells me they're good to go, I'm probably having it that night if not right then and there.


----------



## Hudabear

Ohhhhhhhh *facepalm* noob moment here. You said bury and I envisioned that they were so bad you literally buried it like in your yard or something.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Ohhhhhhhh *facepalm* noob moment here. You said bury and I envisioned that they were so bad you literally buried it like in your yard or something.


Watcha got in that Hookah Huda lol


----------



## Hudabear

Lol it was innocent I swear, officer.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided I had to have one if the Illusiine cg: 4 dark wrapped cigars. I've read a lot of reviews and it not anywhere the length of the one two days back. This is really good. Dark leather but like a worked in saddle, high cocoa dark chocolate and perhaps some violet on the retrohale. It's really smooth but very full flavored. Great smoke coming from the foot.

I had the itch that needed to be scratched. With Rum with splashes of pineapple juice. It was 58F today but windy rain early and late. Tomorrow we will be back to freezing.

Weird Winter. 









I really wish I could spend a couple hours with this stick. I'm sure I'm rushing it. Another that feels like the place for this is in some board of directors conference room while plotting to take over the world. This gives the full flavored Cubans a serious run bringing it all to the table. Ivan only imagine it in another 5 years. I will camp on the remaining 9.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## php007

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## selpo

php007 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


What are your thoughts on the Davidoff and La Colmena? I have a few resting and will be trying them in a few weeks.
Been eyeing the AVO anniversary editions as well.


----------



## php007

selpo said:


> What are your thoughts on the Davidoff and La Colmena? I have a few resting and will be trying them in a few weeks.
> Been eyeing the AVO anniversary editions as well.


I love All 3, I am huge Davidoff and AVO LE smoker. The La Colmena is very good and is getting harder to find as the LE production has stopped.


----------



## Steve C.

In keeping with Lancero February, had an Illusione HL this morning. I got fruit, sweet cream, caramel, raisins, and exotic aged tobacco. Great flavors intensified as it burned, final third was excellent. Loose ash, but even burning. No touchups or relights. Very nubworthy and excellent cigar.


----------



## Rondo

Camacho Diploma 
1/2 steak, mushrooms, butter, leather, salt and pepper 
2/2 coffee, maple, raisins and salt
Orange/pepper on the retrohale 
All very bold tastes, never alone. Always in combinations. A great blend. 
The only Camacho I've ever really enjoyed.

View attachment 62298


----------



## elco69

My first and only Julius Caeser from a very generous and good guy @gtechva thanks brotha for this awesome stick.


----------



## TonyB6255

I had a Liga Privada Papas Fritas today that I picked up from the local B&M. I think this would go good with a dark beer or something sweet to offset the pepper. But it was too much pepper for me by itself.


----------



## Hudabear

Padilla Habano Toro. Needed one relight but I blame it on the little snow balls falling from the sky.


----------



## Chris80

My first Sungrown chateau. Yummm
Smooth tobacco, almonds and cashews on the retroX, short to medium finish with some red pepper at the end. This is why I love Fuente Sungrowns. 








I find the other sungrowns to have a longer finish but this one hit the spot. 40-45 minutes in this chilly rainy night.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just burning another Gran Habano 2005 GAR. Good smoke as per usual. Hopefully smoking more of these will free up humi room. Though haven't seen my Enclaves from CP that I ordered last week. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

That 2005 GAR was a great cigar. The Enclaves are a unique smoke at a decent price point. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Cigar Register

Today I smoked the Flor de Las Antilias. A good cigar for relaxation.


----------



## lroy76

Champagne InHand said:


> Just burning another Gran Habano 2005 GAR. Good smoke as per usual. Hopefully smoking more of these will free up humi room. Though haven't seen my Enclaves from CP that I ordered last week.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Was this the vintage corojo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunktoad

Just had a Don tomas maduro. enjoyable stick. i liked it better than the alec bradley black market i had few nights ago and the DT was half the price!


----------



## Rondo

Cohiba Black (nc)

View attachment 62482


First inch PEPPER 
The rest was a great combo of cinnamon and salty pretzel with a delicious lingering of sweetness on the lips. 
Great construction, burn and an aroma of grilled bread. 
I way overpaid at the B&M, but have seen a dramatic decrease in price online. I can see a box of these in my future.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hudabear said:


> Padilla Habano Toro. Needed one relight but I blame it on the little snow balls falling from the sky.


I love Padilla Habanos! It's a shame they were discontinued. But, inspired by your post, I took a look around and found one online vendor still showing them available... and at pretty good prices. Not sure if it's too good to be true or not. I've got about a dozen left, between the Robusto and Torpedo, from 2009. Sure would like to get more!


----------



## Hudabear

curmudgeonista said:


> I love Padilla Habanos! It's a shame they were discontinued. But, inspired by your post, I took a look around and found one online vendor still showing them available... and at pretty good prices. Not sure if it's too good to be true or not. I've got about a dozen left, between the Robusto and Torpedo, from 2009. Sure would like to get more!


I got them in a CI game after checkout. After I paid an order a game popped up called whack a deal and I got a 10er for $30 which is good because that's the price of their five packs.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hudabear said:


> I got them in a CI game after checkout. After I paid an order a game popped up called whack a deal and I got a 10er for $30 which is good because that's the price of their five packs.


Yep, that's a very good price. Good grab! And, one assumes those are well aged. I think they were discontinued in 2011 (?).

Awareness of that cigar may be lost to history, but IMO it's easily as good as most anything in the $10 a stick class. What did you think of it?


----------



## Hudabear

I think it's pretty great. I'll try to do a review on my next one when its fresh on my mind and tastebuds


----------



## TonyB6255

I'm having a A Fuentes 8-5-8. I am really liking the AF more and more. They haven't replaced the Undercrown or the Padron Churchill as my favorite yet but they are runner up. I think the 8-5-8 that I have need way more time in the humi. The draw was pretty tight and it was canoeing quite a bit, but still was a decent smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyB6255 said:


> I'm having a A Fuentes 8-5-8. I am really liking the AF more and more. They haven't replaced the Undercrown or the Padron Churchill as my favorite yet but they are runner up. I think the 8-5-8 that I have need way more time in the humi. The draw was pretty tight and it was canoeing quite a bit, but still was a decent smoke.


AF is an easy bet when exploring the world if cigars. None of them suck, especially with some good humidor time, but don't buy in to their premium lines too quickly. I'm fine buying a box of Hemingway or Queen Bs but it's another story to be investing heavily in GOF or Lost City. Jury is still out on them compared with premium Nicaraguan and Cuban cigars. Still for a cigar that you can buy for under $150 for 25, it's almost as good as an Undercrown or many other great decent prices cigars. A safe bet for sure. Fuente is at least consistent.

For Me the 2nd to last Aging Room Quattro F55. Really smoking nicely. Great flavors, but pulled out of the baked humidor because I bumped it and the wrapper on the foot tore a bit.

I'm not putting these into the Illusione category but they are very good when aged. Still I would hesitate in buying a box unless it was really discounted. Pressed box shape Churchill with Boddington's pub ale. Made a killer beef stroganoff over Penne tonight. A little beer and red wine is always god if you know your limits. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

This afternoon I smoked a Room 101 San Andreas (808 I think) 6 X 60. Almost 6 mo. in the humi. Very mild, at least for the first 1/2,. Pleasant but muted sweet flavors. 4 touchups. Not impressive, but not a dog rocket. I got this from CP last August, so it is probably one out of a fiver. Won't be ordering more after these are ashed, unless more humi time performs a miracle on the remaining four cigars.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> This afternoon I smoked a Room 101 San Andreas (808 I think) 6 X 60. Almost 6 mo. in the humi. Very mild, at least for the first 1/2,. Pleasant but muted sweet flavors. 4 touchups. Not impressive, but not a dog rocket. I got this from CP last August, so it is probably one out of a fiver. Won't be ordering more after these are ashed, unless more humi time performs a miracle on the remaining four cigars.


They do get a lot better but still, so many great sticks available for the same or better pricing. I just will not pay a mark up because of a good CA review.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

Enjoying an illusione 88. Great draw, lots of smoke. Good taste, not as strong as I had hoped. Rest needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerhound34

I am also enjoying an Illusione 88. It is quickly becoming my go to favorite!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB6255

Champagne InHand said:


> AF is an easy bet when exploring the world if cigars. None of them suck, especially with some good humidor time, but don't buy in to their premium lines too quickly. I'm fine buying a box of Hemingway or Queen Bs but it's another story to be investing heavily in GOF or Lost City. Jury is still out on them compared with premium Nicaraguan and Cuban cigars. Still for a cigar that you can buy for under $150 for 25, it's almost as good as an Undercrown or many other great decent prices cigars. A safe bet for sure. Fuente is at least consistent.
> 
> I like the Hemingway better than the 858 but it was only in my winador for a week. I still have not had a cigar that I like more than the Undercrown, the Padron Churchill natural is close. I bid on some Padron Churchill Maduro last week but it went higher than I was willing to spend. I really want to try one but my B&M was out of them the other night so he sold me a 5000 Maddy.


----------



## Chris80

AVO Domaine. This is a good cigar.







Frozen hand nubbing. Worth it? Oh yea


----------



## Ciro

Enjoyed a My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## Rondo

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project

Espresso, butter, cocoa, salt and pepper.

View attachment 62602


----------



## JDom58

OK don't hate but 78 degrees sunny and bbqing today, thought an AF Aneno #46 would be quite nice and boy was I right!!!!!! I've had quite a few Anejos but this is fantastic.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> OK don't hate but 78 degrees sunny and bbqing today, thought an AF Aneno #46 would be quite nice and boy was I right!!!!!! I've had quite a few Anejos but this is fantastic.


I've got sharks swimming deep, Anejo #46's and 60's just waiting for a nice day. It's been cold here by the time I get an opportunity to have a cigar. We had a few days in the upper 60's and 70's recently but I've been stuck at work.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked an 1844 (Anejado No. 52). These are at the six month mark, and are starting to smoke pretty well (but not as well as older ones I've had). Cocoa, tobacco, mild spice, a little coffee, and even nuances of one of my favorite cigar elements: toast! A fairly surprising array of flavors given that they're two dollar rockets. No regrets in buying these whatsoever, I'm going to let them sit for another six months and see if they smooth out a little more.


----------



## Jdeal

*Tonght*

The Inwell by Sawtelle. I really enjoyed it still not able to,properly diagnose anynflavors besides the peppery stuff learning as I go.


----------



## drunktoad

my very first undercrown! definitely need a new cutter! this is cigar number 4 and the caps keep blowing up on me!!!!


----------



## Chris80

drunktoad said:


> my very first undercrown! definitely need a new cutter! this is cigar number 4 and the caps keep blowing up on me!!!!


I was having the same issue. This low humidity is not helping. Our friends on here suggested I put the cigar in my mouth for about 30 seconds and just moisten the cap. I haven't had any splitting or blowing up since. Good luck. Undercrowns are amazing!


----------



## TonyB6255

Chris80 said:


> I was having the same issue. This low humidity is not helping. Our friends on here suggested I put the cigar in my mouth for about 30 seconds and just moisten the cap. I haven't had any splitting or blowing up since. Good luck. Undercrowns are amazing!


My favorite by far!


----------



## drunktoad

Chris80 said:


> I was having the same issue. This low humidity is not helping. Our friends on here suggested I put the cigar in my mouth for about 30 seconds and just moisten the cap. I haven't had any splitting or blowing up since. Good luck. Undercrowns are amazing!


ill give that a try! my cutter is fairly new and not an " el cheapo"&#8230; 
thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hudabear

SC Fumas toro


----------



## lroy76

Tried to have a gurka beauty? It was a 6 60, but I couldn't draw at all with a v cut...recut, still couldn't draw. Lounge owner stuck a metal rod down it twice, still nothing...akin to sucking a golf ball through a garden hose I imagine. I bagged it then moved on to a my father number 2 topedo...much better but the draw was still a little tough. Ample smoke...smooth nutty smoke all the way through. I have a box so it's a good thing I liked it. Have a great night all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ghurka strikes again. I have a bit of a fever s f the chest feels cruddy so bosom just g today. Living vicariously through all of you. 

Definitely lick the cap end about a minute prior to cutting. I us a finger Tomane sure it dried and most. I've had no splitting or cap destruction since I read this tip from Stogieninja long ago. With pointy ends this isn't required but cutting a bit lower than you are used to and checking a dry draw is advised. If you don't have a great draw then cut higher up but the more point the better the taste IMHO. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 62745


Short Story with sweet black coffee in a mug I picked up in N'orleans back in '86.


----------



## drunktoad

Chris80 said:


> I was having the same issue. This low humidity is not helping. Our friends on here suggested I put the cigar in my mouth for about 30 seconds and just moisten the cap. I haven't had any splitting or blowing up since. Good luck. Undercrowns are amazing!


just had an oliva V corona, moistened the tip before cutting and voila! perfect cut! thanks mate!

cheers


----------



## Chris80

drunktoad said:


> just had an oliva V corona, moistened the tip before cutting and voila! perfect cut! thanks mate!
> 
> cheers


Anytime!

Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes


----------



## UBC03

Breakfast of Champions. . LFD and some Micky Dee's


----------



## TonyB6255

My first love in the Cigar World. Undercrown Corona Viva. Lol. So much creamy smoke and flavor. I have some Undercrown Doble Coronas waiting patiently in the Humi but for now I am loving these little babies!


----------



## docpepper

Gurkha Double Feature.......


----------



## UBC03

@TonyB6255. .one smoke I make sure to always have a few on hand.


----------



## Hudabear

RyJ 1875 bully. This cigar wasn't about the stick but the experience of my first Vherf. Thanks for the camaraderie @elco69 @lostmedic and @Amelia Isabelle


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> RyJ 1875 bully. This cigar wasn't about the stick but the experience of my first Vherf. Thanks for the camaraderie @elco69 @lostmedic and @Amelia Isabelle


I missed out again. Anybody still video herfing?

Just got in the tub with a Crowned Heads 
JD Howard. This is the last of a very expensive 5er from smallbatch. I was impulsive and yet this has never become much better even after almost 6 months in the naked humidifier. Need to make more room so it was pulled and is currently being enjoyed for what it is. 









A lot of earth, a touch of sweet and a touch of white pepper. Nothing justifying a $10 price tag.

Still, we all learn through trial and error. Perhaps I expect more as its sits naked amongst Padron 1964 Annie's and various Illusione greats.

Still maybe a $5 cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I missed out again. Anybody still video herfing?
> 
> Just got in the tub with a Crowned Heads
> JD Howard. This is the last of a very expensive 5er from smallbatch. I was impulsive and yet this has never become much better even after almost 6 months in the naked humidifier. Need to make more room so it was pulled and is currently being enjoyed for what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of earth, a touch of sweet and a touch of white pepper. Nothing justifying a $10 price tag.
> 
> Still, we all learn through trial and error. Perhaps I expect more as its sits naked amongst Padron 1964 Annie's and various Illusione greats.
> 
> Still maybe a $5 cigar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


What is this Vherfing you guys speak of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> What is this Vherfing you guys speak of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Virtual herf or online herf. The one I joined was on google hangouts. Basically sit around and smoke with friends even if they aren't directly in front of you. It was quite nice and I would do it again.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Virtual herf or online herf. The one I joined was on google hangouts. Basically sit around and smoke with friends even if they aren't directly in front of you. It was quite nice and I would do it again.


That sounds pretty cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

It was and you should get in on the next one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Virtual herf or online herf. The one I joined was on google hangouts. Basically sit around and smoke with friends even if they aren't directly in front of you. It was quite nice and I would do it again.


Sort of like video crack house, but cleaner with better conversations. Lol!

I've done beer drinking online where we each had the same 2 large beers and we had a good time. Gotta love office videoconferencing software to use for the group enjoyment of any particular hobby. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Yes, y'all should show up for them! It's always fun, and often hilarious. 

...In no small part due to yours truly. :wink2:


----------



## Steve C.

LFD Football Edition 2016 - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - LFD- LFD Football Edition 2016MODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR LFD

Lit this work of art this AM. ROTT, not fully developed yet. Looking forward to next few Superbowls to see how they improve.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

It warmed up to 44, so I seized the opportunity and totally jumped the gun on my 8-days ROTT Rothchildes. I was a bit anxious about these, since they showed up really hard (from a retailer I've never used and heard very little about), but glad that I did. Not only did it ease my anxiety, but it smoked great! I never smoke sticks this fresh off the truck, not even close.

Coffee, cream, and toast; rich leather arrives midway, making the cigar even decadent. I got a little too eager somewhere along the way and puffed too soon; even the overheated smoke tasted like toasted marshmallow. I'm beginning to think that it's impossible for Illusione to disappoint me, that's just not a thing.

As a matter of fact, until another cigar, NC or otherwise dethrones it, I am going on record saying that this is my favorite cigar. *folds arms*

Also pictured: My trusty (but not very efficient for foot-toasting) new Jetlite!


----------



## Scottyv6290

Super Bowl 50 Pre game. Oliva Serie O and about 4 lbs of smoked chicken wings. A little spice makes them both delicious.


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## Hudabear

SC Fumas toro paired with a home brewed ginger ale. The spice of the ginger and nutmeg marries well with the peppery tone on the stick. Just a relaxing cigar after cleaning up from the party.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay while it's technically Monday, this is my last smoke for the weekend. A crazy polar shift is coming on Wednesday so I need to get some decent sticks in before then.

A Fuente Rotschild Maduro I picked up at the Paramus, NJ B&M in early October. With Guinness.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It warmed up to 44, so I seized the opportunity and totally jumped the gun on my 8-days ROTT Rothchildes. I was a bit anxious about these, since they showed up really hard (from a retailer I've never used and heard very little about), but glad that I did. Not only did it ease my anxiety, but it smoked great! I never smoke sticks this fresh off the truck, not even close.
> 
> Coffee, cream, and toast; rich leather arrives midway, making the cigar even decadent. I got a little too eager somewhere along the way and puffed too soon; even the overheated smoke tasted like toasted marshmallow. I'm beginning to think that it's impossible for Illusione to disappoint me, that's just not a thing.
> 
> As a matter of fact, until another cigar, NC or otherwise dethrones it, I am going on record saying that this is my favorite cigar. *folds arms*
> 
> Also pictured: My trusty (but not very efficient for foot-toasting) new Jetlite!


Not to change the subject Amie, but did you notice that you had two feet growing out of your leg? :smile2:


----------



## php007

Over the last couple of days.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Steve C. said:


> Not to change the subject Amie, but did you notice that you had two feet growing out of your leg? :smile2:


Hmm? Am I missing something? Are you goofin' because of the perspective of the picture, or referencing the towel I have my feet on (used to wipe down damp chairs)?

Sorry your joke was lost. lol


----------



## JDom58

php007 said:


> Over the last couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hummmm someone's been smoking some good sh&t lately LOL


----------



## NormH3

Romeo y Julieta


----------



## Steve C.

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Hmm? Am I missing something? Are you goofin' because of the perspective of the picture, or referencing the towel I have my feet on (used to wipe down damp chairs)?
> 
> Sorry your joke was lost. lol


Yep, the perspective makes it kinda look that way. Just trying for a laugh any way I can get it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Graham, toasted marshmallow and honey.


----------



## Chris80

First time for this one. First couple of draws are outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Chris80 said:


> First time for this one. First couple of draws are outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just reading about this cigar in AF...interested to know what you think. As for me I am working on a kristoff. Wrap split a couple of time but it is smoking fine and is pretty tasty. Almost tastes like toast with nut retrohale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> I was just reading about this cigar in AF...interested to know what you think. As for me I am working on a kristoff. Wrap split a couple of time but it is smoking fine and is pretty tasty. Almost tastes like toast with nut retrohale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me personally, I put this up against an undercrown, but, the Undercrown Corona Viva, not the Toro. I like the corona viva a thousand times better then the toro. 
This cigar, the aroma is one I have never experienced, for a short finish it is packed with sweet tobacco. Nutty on the finish. Almost a hint of the candied cashews you would get on the streets of New York during the holidays, the undercrown is the candied nuts from the holidays. I don't remember what I paid for this stick but if the price is right next time I go I am getting more. I really really like this cigar. It is absolutely perfect for this chilly night. I whole heartedly 100% recommend to a newcomer to cigars as well as an experienced cigar smoker. Solid 9 out of 10 IMHO. It has rested a few weeks in my humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Me personally, I put this up against an undercrown, but, the Undercrown Corona Viva, not the Toro. I like the corona viva a thousand times better then the toro.
> This cigar, the aroma is one I have never experienced, for a short finish it is packed with sweet tobacco. Nutty on the finish. Almost a hint of the candied cashews you would get on the streets of New York during the holidays, the undercrown is the candied nuts from the holidays. I don't remember what I paid for this stick but if the price is right next time I go I am getting more. I really really like this cigar. It is absolutely perfect for this chilly night. I whole heartedly 100% recommend to a newcomer to cigars as well as an experienced cigar smoker. Solid 9 out of 10 IMHO. It has rested a few weeks in my humidor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect timing! Just got a box in today! Looking forward to tasting one after a little bit of rest.


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Me personally, I put this up against an undercrown, but, the Undercrown Corona Viva, not the Toro. I like the corona viva a thousand times better then the toro.
> This cigar, the aroma is one I have never experienced, for a short finish it is packed with sweet tobacco. Nutty on the finish. Almost a hint of the candied cashews you would get on the streets of New York during the holidays, the undercrown is the candied nuts from the holidays. I don't remember what I paid for this stick but if the price is right next time I go I am getting more. I really really like this cigar. It is absolutely perfect for this chilly night. I whole heartedly 100% recommend to a newcomer to cigars as well as an experienced cigar smoker. Solid 9 out of 10 IMHO. It has rested a few weeks in my humidor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect timing! Just got a box in today! Looking forward to tasting one after a little bit of rest.


----------



## selpo

Tried the Sobremesa Americano yesterday- excited to give it a try as it is blended by Steve Saska, the same guy who was apparently responsible for the Liga Privada blends. 
Sat in my humidor for a month.
Beautiful chocolate wrapper, flawless construction, beautiful band.
Hit with a blast of pepper in the first few puffs and I was very disappointed...


----------



## selpo

After the first half an inch, pepper took a backseat and chocolate, cocoa, cinnamon and cream to the forefront, very impressive...


----------



## selpo

The second half was just a flavor bomb- caramel, cocoa, sweet citrus, vanilla and cream with pepper and cinnamon on the retrohale...

Very box worthy to me.

This photo is a nod to @Rondo and his typical last third photo.


----------



## Chris80

@selpo at first I hated a pepper start, but when I took pre light draws and tasted pepper I knew I was in for a good cigar. I have grown to love pepper in my cigars. After a while, I was able to decipher between black, white, red and even chili pepper flavors. I find pepper to be a backbone of a great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I am enjoying my first La Aurora Connecticut with a pint if Boddington's Pub Ale courtesy of a Bomb thrown in by Amelia. She sent me some cigar E-juice to sample. AB Presando which I did try today. All the citrus and florals of that cigar. I will be waiting to try the Nub Cameroon and Ghurka flavors. She also sent some nice sticks to sample. Thanks Amie. Of course I will be packing my return response.

The La Aurora CT is light but nice for a mild cigar. This would go well during a lunch break or while working in the yard. Perfect match with a cold beer. It's ROTT, but I'm sure Amie had the resting a bit. Thanks again. 









The full package of gear and gars:









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scottyv6290

This is the first Factory Select I have ever tried. The Oliva OV9 - Habano. I think I like it more than it's legitimate twin, the Serie O. I let it rest for 2 weeks. The draw is a little tight, and it required a touch up after about an inch. The ash is holding like a champ. 

The flavor is fantastic. First third was like a burger on a toasted bun. Second third was more earthy and tobacco. For just over 2 bucks this is fantastic!


----------



## talisker10

Time to relax with an Avo classic robusto










Mild coffee spice nuts and some sweetness


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63106


----------



## TonyB6255

I am my first Asylum 13 that I have had for a couple weeks. This is a great smoke. I may have to throw a couple of these in a travel Humi for Vegas next week!


----------



## Hudabear

After hearing everybody rave about their local B&Ms in the other topic I decided to give mine another try. Asked her to set me up with a Maduro toro and she sold me one of their home made cigars. It looks great and the draw is tight but in a good way. Immaculate construction as well. This is my first Maduro and I am quite pleased. Dark chocolate on the pre light. After first lighting the top half inch was pretty spicy but it faded into the background and the dark chocolate is more prevalent now. Retrohale hints with a woody nutmeg and black coffee kind of feel. Paired with a vanilla iced coffee this cigar turned very creamy and quite delicious. Don't be surprised if I eat the nub lol. Would recommend but it's an exclusive made by the B&M


----------



## C.Rock

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos. A great cigar while working in the new guitar rig. This Kemper Profiler is unreal.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally starting to wake up. Winter hibernation is killing me. Starting the night off with my last Aging Room Quattro F55 box pressed Churchill. Frankly a very good stick now, but I need the room in my small humidor for naked cigars only. I have 18 Illusiione and 4 Padron Piramide 1964 Annie's that have been waiting in shipping bags for over a month. I just don't think the little Bovedas can be counted on for much more than a month.

As with any beloved hobby, I have acquired too much too quickly, but since it's all good, I will just make do.

Anyhow these Aging Room Quattros were dog rockets ROTT. 6 months latter they are so nice. This one has very distinct lavender on the retrohale. I really like the smell of lavender so this is quite pleasing. A very full flavored, full profile cigar. This is why we age cigars. 









Being enjoyed with a tall glass of Sailor Jerry's and pineapple juice over ice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

I've been smoking my cheapies for the last day or two. They've been in the humie for several months, and are surprisingly enjoyable. Laugh if you want, but the $17.00 a bundle Felipe Dominicanas from CI are very pleasant. Ditto for the Bahia Maduros they were practically giving away at Holt's a while back.


I gotta work in some low end smokes somewhere ya know, since I have been smoking 2-3 a day. J.B. Gotrocks I ain't.:wink2:


----------



## drunktoad

Champagne InHand said:


> Finally starting to wake up. Winter hibernation is killing me. Starting the night off with my last Aging Room Quattro F55 box pressed Churchill. Frankly a very good stick now, but I need the room in my small humidor for naked cigars only. I have 18 Illusiione and 4 Padron Piramide 1964 Annie's that have been waiting in shipping bags for over a month. I just don't think the little Bovedas can be counted on for much more than a month.
> 
> As with any beloved hobby, I have acquired too much too quickly, but since it's all good, I will just make do.
> 
> Anyhow these Aging Room Quattros were dog rockets ROTT. 6 months latter they are so nice. This one has very distinct lavender on the retrohale. I really like the smell of lavender so this is quite pleasing. A very full flavored, full profile cigar. This is why we age cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being enjoyed with a tall glass of Sailor Jerry's and pineapple juice over ice.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


rum and pineapple!! haven't had one of those in a while! this friday maybe


----------



## Turkmen

Tuesday treat &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> Tuesday treat &#55357;&#56846;
> View attachment 63178


I have that same ashtray. Isn't it perfect for one?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Champagne InHand said:


> I have that same ashtray. Isn't it perfect for one?


Absolutely!


----------



## Scottyv6290

Illusione Rothchildes tonight. It's the most beautiful, warm night we have had in WA since I started smoking cigars back in October. I should have chosen a bigger stick! The Illusione is a nice smoke for less than 5 bucks. Burning perfect with lots of smooth smoke. A&W Rootbeer for a chaser. Gotta be sharp at work tomorrow. Big day.


----------



## php007

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Went to our local B&M with Malcolm. I smoked a Gran Habano #1 gordo, he bought a MM pipe starter kit and they taught him how to pipe! He was doing chemistry homework, so decided to put it down and smoke an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown belicoso. I was nearly done with my stick by then, and since I was in a rare connecticut mood, I picked up an Oliva Connecticut Reserve petit corona and puffed on that until he was done. On the way out, I grabbed an AF 858 Maduro because I think Mal will really enjoy it.

The owner came by and said hello, he was smoking a Cohiba Esplendido. He complained to his employees that he didn't like it, and threw it in the ash tray! Then he grabbed a Tatuaje Tattoo, puffed on that a few times, and said "this is a superior cigar", adding that he would rather smoke a Tattoo every time. For smoking what you like and speaking your mind regardless; respect!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Amelia Isabelle said:


> The owner came by and said hello, he was smoking a Cohiba Esplendido. He complained to his employees that he didn't like it, and threw it in the ash tray! Then he grabbed a Tatuaje Tattoo, puffed on that a few times, and said "this is a superior cigar", adding that he would rather smoke a Tattoo every time. For smoking what you like and speaking your mind regardless; respect!


I'm all for "smoke what you like", but it's hard to imagine anyone presumably so well versed in cigars pitching an Esplendido unless it's a fake. If so, he should know better.

If not, it sounds like he's putting on an act for the benefit of paying customers. In fact, having faced off with a few of the anti-CC crowd before, and seeing as there's possible monetary motivation involved, I'll wager that cigar got dug out of the ashtray for a repeat performance.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm all for "smoke what you like", but it's hard to imagine anyone presumably so well versed in cigars pitching an Esplendido unless it's a fake. If so, he should know better.
> 
> If not, it sounds like he's putting on an act for the benefit of paying customers. In fact, having faced off with a few of the anti-CC crowd before, and seeing as there's possible monetary motivation involved, I'll wager that cigar got dug out of the ashtray for a repeat performance.


I hadn't considered that, but it makes sense. He also added that 'Nicaraguan, Dominican, Honduran cigars etc. are better than Habanos'. You make a compelling argument, sir! I'm going to throw my Habanos in the trash and only buy NCs from you forever! :vs_smirk:

I don't think it got a repeat performance, he lit up his Tattoo, then left with it a while later to go get some food. If he did, it was really gross and stale!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I hadn't considered that, but it makes sense. He also added that 'Nicaraguan, Dominican, Honduran cigars etc. are better than Habanos'. You make a compelling argument, sir! I'm going to throw my Habanos in the trash and only buy NCs from you forever! :vs_smirk:
> 
> I don't think it got a repeat performance, he lit up his Tattoo, then left with it a while later to go get some food. If he did, it was really gross and stale!


Cheers! I had no doubt you'd darn-well decide for yourself what you like and what you don't!

On the "repeat performance" thing, I didn't mean he'd pick it back up to smoke through; rather to light it up to be seen gagging on it, and pitching it out in front of another audience.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

curmudgeonista said:


> Cheers! I had no doubt you'd darn-well decide for yourself what you like and what you don't!
> 
> On the "repeat performance" thing, I didn't mean he'd pick it back up to smoke through; rather to light it up to be seen gagging on it, and pitching it out in front of another audience.


Guilty as charged. Nobody is going to tell me what I should like or what's best; I let my palate decide. No amount of hype or smack-talking means anything, I try sticks of all price ranges and types regularly, and will continue to do so. If I get to the end of all of the sticks you sent me and they don't do it for me, I'm gonna be like. Welp, hey look. These aren't for me, I'm some sort of weird person! shrug!

Yeah, totally failed to think that one through. lol
Maybe he took the band off of one of his own Esplendidos and put it on some rocket! He even showed me the band like 'here is what I was smoking'.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Guilty as charged. Nobody is going to tell me what I should like or what's best; I let my palate decide. No amount of hype or smack-talking means anything, I try sticks of all price ranges and types regularly, and will continue to do so. If I get to the end of all of the sticks you sent me and they don't do it for me, I'm gonna be like. Welp, hey look. These aren't for me, I'm some sort of weird person! shrug!
> 
> Yeah, totally failed to think that one through. lol
> Maybe he took the band off of one of his own Esplendidos and put it on some rocket! He even showed me the band like 'here is what I was smoking'.


LOL

I dint seend no Esplendidos! Let me know when you've got a half-a-dozen Benji's to spare and I'll split a half wheel with you!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

curmudgeonista said:


> LOL
> 
> I dint seend no Esplendidos! Let me know when you've got a half-a-dozen Benji's to spare and I'll split a half wheel with you!


Not you, the guy at the B&M who chucked his!

Half a dozen Benjis, yeah! Malcolm would not be happy. lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Not you, the guy at the B&M who chucked his!
> 
> Half a dozen Benjis, yeah! Malcolm would not be happy. lol


What I mean to say is, what you've got there is a sampling of the shallow end end of the pool; strictly budget beauties. Good stuff IMO, but nothing that's going to rival top o' the line.

Hoping you like 'em (I do). Else, I'm sorry to say, it;s going to take ponying up for a 1st-class ticket to the darkside to find out what yer missing.

And, yes, just so's I don't catch too much flak from the Petey J dedicati, Tatuajes are very nice... even if I wouldn't pitch out an Esplie to smoke one.


----------



## lroy76

Hanging at the lounge...la Palina nice leather so far. Pretty mild compared to my recent choices.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigs in blanket

Man I've been so busy doing online school I haven't had time to smoke a cigar which I've been craving for a while now.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

curmudgeonista said:


> What I mean to say is, what you've got there is a sampling of the shallow end end of the pool; strictly budget beauties. Good stuff IMO, but nothing that's going to rival top o' the line.
> 
> Hoping you like 'em (I do). Else, I'm sorry to say, it;s going to take ponying up for a 1st-class ticket to the darkside to find out what yer missing.


*nods*

Frankly, sticks around the 100-150/box range are about what I've been shooting for in my NC hunt. My budget is 100/mo for sticks, and I'd say that I smoke between 10 and 15 cigars monthly (in warm months). So, anything that's much more than $150 a box is going to lead to dwindling stock (not gonna be a thing), whether NC or CC. The sticks you sent are exactly the kind of thing I need, and would probably be the kind I would be buying, should I decide that I dig 'em!


----------



## gtechva

Warped El Oso


Sent from my Abacus


----------



## Jade Falcon

I've smoked two cigars recently; neither of which was an enjoyable experience.

The first one I smoked was a RyJ 1875 Robusto, which I tried smoking outside in 45 degree weather with a light breeze, at night. It was miserable, and I eventually threw the cigar away when I went to check my mailbox.

About 4 days later, I smoked a Brick House Churchill Natural, which had been sitting in my Tupperdore for about 5 or 6 months. I took it to a lounge late one evening, and ordered up a coke and water, which was fine.

The cigar, however....no. Just no. I was so disappointed, because I had heard so much about this cigar, and how well it smoked with proper resting. Which was why I let it rest for a number of months before I smoked it.

The flavors were fine. But two things played against me:

1) A large split opened up on the wrapper just below the cap, and was only partially held in place by the band. It was gaping, and interfered with my lips on the draw.

2) The split was compounded by the fact that I took too much off of the cap (two cuts with my Perfect Cutter instead of one).

Eventually, after it went out for the 4th time (yes, 4 times), I left half of it in the ashtray and left. I was VERY upset about this. The damn thing just fought me constantly, and that wrapper issue was incredibly annoying, and only got worse as I smoked it.

Ugh. Oh well. Lessons learned: don't smoke outside in 40 degree temps with a breeze, and don't smoke a cigar with a split wrapper.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Suffering the Winter blues here too. Not able to make it outside in 2 days with blowing lake snows and single digit temps at night. Strange as less than .25 miles South they have had very little snow. This is just the stuff that has blown into my fenced porch. 
Normally I would be soaking in that tub. 









I hate February.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Christian Eiroa Cuarenta

Chips Ahoy, malt, Guinness and honey.

View attachment 63322


----------



## socalocmatt

This Hemingway Classic is from a box I picked up a couple of week before joining Puff. It was in the first pic I posted in the latest purchase thread. I think this might be one of the last from that box. Smoking wonderfully right now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaz69

I had an Asylum 13 with a JD Honey mmmm


----------



## Ciro

Jersey weather is killing me! No stick till Saturday! North East Winters SUCK!!!!


----------



## mikebot

Warped Corto and an 805


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## Steve C.

Just finished an RyJ House of Capulet robusto. Almost 3 mo. in humi. Great flavor, much better than the House of Montague I had a few weeks ago (maybe it was the difference in rest time). Dried fruit, coffee, caramel, honey and more.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## php007

Last night 
Davidoff 100 Anniversary Robusto and Davidoff 2011 Limited Edition.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63426


Kettle corn. 
Retrohaled this baby probably 85%


----------



## Chris80

I'm actually getting to have a cigar finally! Going to try this one out. 








Hard to describe the flavors in this stick. It is very well rested. It has a bourbon tone to it. No pepper at all. Nothing particularly special about it so far.







The construction of this cigar is second to none. Perfect ash, burn line, smoke output and consistency. However, not my flavor profile. For what I've seen these go for there are FAR better choices IMO. I know I have another one somewhere. Perhaps in a year or two I will revisit. Should have went with a Fuente.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chris, if you have the opportunity, smoke a Cohiba Black. Their price has gone way down in the past few months.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Chris, if you have the opportunity, smoke a Cohiba Black. Their price has gone way down in the past few months.


My parents actually grabbed me one of those with a couple of other sticks from there trip to the DR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## Scottyv6290

Kristoff Brittania and Bulleit bourbon on the rocks. Great start to the weekend


----------



## Scottyv6290

Scottyv6290 said:


> Kristoff Brittania and Bulleit bourbon on the rocks. Great start to the weekend


This is my new favorite cigar. It's ROTT and is a smooth creamy flavor bomb. This will be my first full box purchase. Can't wait to see how it develops with some age.


----------



## lroy76

St Luis Rey...70 ring I think...a real good smoke. Following it up with a gurka black...pretty mild but the taste is good for first inch. Good night here at the lounge...gotta love how cigar smoking brings people together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigs in blanket

Aj Fernandez New World with some coffee


----------



## pigs in blanket

First inch started off with lots of pepper and spiciness and now it's faded and that's all the flavors I could make out it's pretty good I sure liked it


----------



## gtechva

Cain FF Lancero


----------



## php007

Last night


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Litto Gomez Small Batch 3. Aside from the OR, this is the best of the bunch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Such a huge difference in profiles and flavors from my favorite Fuente sungrowns. AB is a great Nicaraguan but the AF is a better Dominican IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Such a huge difference in profiles and flavors from my favorite Fuente sungrowns. AB is a great Nicaraguan but the AF is a better Dominican IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there is any question Fuente makes a better cigar but props to AB and A Fernandez for giving new blends a try. I love Nicaraguan tobacco. Much is great about it.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

My preferred flavors and profiles for sure are Nicaraguans in general, however when it comes to Fuentes there is NO compromise  However there are still many Dominicans and Hondurans I haven't had yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Just fought a Kristoff Sumatra Churchill with burn issues throughout. Several relights and touchups, and the draw kept closing up. Came out of a 61% humi, where it had rested for at least six weeks. Flavor was good though.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

What is the male pictured fuente smoke there? Also quite blue band
@php007


----------



## Hudabear

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> What is the male pictured fuente smoke there? Also quite blue band
> @php007


It's the AF Destino al Siglo, not sure which one.


----------



## Chris80

65% for 8 weeks. This is the second one from this box that has been extremely tight to draw on. Made 3 cuts with my perfect cutter. Hopefully it'll open up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seven20sticks

Received a tin of DE Papas Fritas with a box purchase a while back and finally got around to lighting one up. Very pleasant surprise out of this little stick. 

Read up on it and DE mentioned they use the "scraps" from the Liga Privada No.9 line to make the Papas Fritas cigars. Works for me. 

I call it my grass cutting smoke. Great flavor and relatively quick smoke. Cuz I can't be cutting the grass for 2 damn hours!!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63714


Ginger, anise, leather and root beer.

Sugar on the lips, red pepper and tangerine thru the nose.

View attachment 63722


----------



## Kaz69

H Upmann Corona Junior, short one as it's cold out


----------



## Chris80

Continuing this journey into the unknown with this stick. I've heard alot of great things. Just set some traps in the attic for what I think is a rat or two. Will see. Also just sprayed for some fleas that were brought into the house. Not happy right now. 







Delicious







Definitely enjoying this cigar. I just ordered a pair of men's isotoners since I cannot feel my fingers lol. Countdown to Wednesday begins.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Continuing this journey into the unknown with this stick. I've heard alot of great things. Just set some traps in the attic for what I think is a rat or two. Will see. Also just sprayed for some fleas that were brought into the house. Not happy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken, I think that's how the plague started. .enjoy your smoke bro, sounds like you could use one. .good luck. . My dogs brought in fleas last summer what a freakin job getting rid of em that was.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think that's how the plague started. .enjoy your smoke bro, sounds like you could use one. .good luck. . My dogs brought in fleas last summer what a freakin job getting rid of em that was.


Yea I got the kids at my parents house now. I just sprayed everything down and I am washing everything. I was going to do the bombs but after some extensive research I decided against it. Oh and yes my humidors and tupperdor are safely tucked away from all chemical exposure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I sprayed the house,washed everything, gave the dogs a bath. The main thing is I had to change the flea meds they were on. I didn't know fleas become immune to certain medications, if you keep using them. Plus the vet said there's a new strain of, believe it or not, super flea that's immune to all the meds that I have been using. Probably a sales ploy to get me to buy the really expensive pills..He also told me to cover the carpets in borax to kill the eggs and clean the vacuum thoroughly between uses.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> I sprayed the house,washed everything, gave the dogs a bath. The main thing is I had to change the flea meds they were on. I didn't know fleas become immune to certain medications, if you keep using them. Plus the vet said there's a new strain of, believe it or not, super flea that's immune to all the meds that I have been using. Probably a sales ploy to get me to buy the really expensive pills..He also told me to cover the carpets in borax to kill the eggs and clean the vacuum thoroughly between uses.


We never had fleas before. Thing is we have never seen the first flea but my son, daughter and myself have bites. My GF doesn't have any bites. My mom said it's because she's a bitter b**ch. Thats a different story hahaha. We treated the cat. I think they just stayed in my sons room and my cat laid on my robe. So I'm hitting it aggressively. Hopefully this works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Fire up a Gurkha. 
Even the roaches can't survive that.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Fire up a Gurkha.
> 
> Even the roaches can't survive that.


As much as I want this problem solved, a Gurkha will never darken my doorstep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

My father number 2. Not much on the prelight draw. Some pepper to start but it fades pretty quick. Strong notes of nuts on the retro and pretty leathery otherwise. The burn in this stick was fantastic and the draw and amount of smoke just right. I wish I could have smoked it longer than the thirty five minutes I was able to tolerate in the 15 degree weather. It made me really appreciate the value of having a lounge available most nights.

On another note, I am headed back to ct for a buddy's bachelor party. It happens to be the friend that got me into cigars. I picked up a couple opus x and a special opus x lost city for him as its one of the high ends he's never had but wanted to try. Also, I am excited as I have three feral flying pigs waiting for me in his humidor. We'll likely be at the craps table at Foxwoods on Friday night if any puffers are in the area.


----------



## Turkmen

We have a piper down


----------



## Bungle Bee

Cu Avana Punisher! Not as strong as everyone says. It was definitely spicy and full flavored but it wasn't full strength.


----------



## Hudabear

The 777 Zero. Great mild cigar with very good draw and an almost perfect burn line. Earthy toasty non spicy smoke for the first 2/3 and a little spicy on the last 1/3. Retrohale was very light and no funny spice punch in the nose with hints of sweetish cinnamon. Good overall light stick and would buy from the discontinued section again if still there.


----------



## gcbright

Chris80 said:


> As much as I want this problem solved, a Gurkha will never darken my doorstep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After a Nuclear holocaust their will be:

Roaches
Twinkies
Gurkas


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fleas. Check the animals ears. They hid in them. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gcbright

UBC03 said:


> I sprayed the house,washed everything, gave the dogs a bath. The main thing is I had to change the flea meds they were on. I didn't know fleas become immune to certain medications, if you keep using them. Plus the vet said there's a new strain of, believe it or not, super flea that's immune to all the meds that I have been using. Probably a sales ploy to get me to buy the really expensive pills..He also told me to cover the carpets in borax to kill the eggs and clean the vacuum thoroughly between uses.


Just wanted to mention the only time I had a flea problem was when a large population of feral dogs/cats took up nearby. Vet warned that I would not solve problem until I got rid of the population. Animal control trapped the lot of them in about two weeks. Flea problem gone.


----------



## UBC03

My neighbor had tons of stray cats. .I counted over 30 cats summer before last. Last summer we had alot of coyotes, so not so many cats.


----------



## gcbright

UBC03 said:


> My neighbor had tons of stray cats. .I counted over 30 cats summer before last. Last summer we had alot of coyotes, so not so many cats.


If they aren't his, contact animal control. As my vet explained it to me, a nearby large population of ferals will create a super breeding ground for fleas and even thou meds for your animals will help some, the fleas will still hitch rides into your house on the animals (by either not spending enough time on your indoor/outdoor animals (topical flea products) or by not biting them (pill type flea products) or by hitching a ride on the humans.


----------



## UBC03

I've definitely contacted animal control. She used to feed raccoons also. She had about ten or so would come up and eat, then hit up my garbage cans. They trapped the *****, but he said since she feeds the cats that they are considered pets. He didn't have an answer when I asked about pet licenses. But like I said the coyotes are taking care of em. Last year we only had around 20 cats roaming the neighborhood. We have a group around here that'll catch the strays and have them fixed, but the neighbor won't let them. Freak.


----------



## gcbright

UBC03 said:


> I've definitely contacted animal control. She used to feed raccoons also. She had about ten or so would come up and eat, then hit up my garbage cans. They trapped the *****, but he said since she feeds the cats that they are considered pets. He didn't have an answer when I asked about pet licenses. But like I said the coyotes are taking care of em. Last year we only had around 20 cats roaming the neighborhood. We have a group around here that'll catch the strays and have them fixed, but the neighbor won't let them. Freak.


To keep raccoons off your property, go by a farmers supply and get some fox pea. Use it around your trash cans and your raccoon problem will be gone (if you are still having it). Do not get it on your clothing.


----------



## UBC03

I built a cover for my cans, it has about 500 brad nails sticking out..it's kind of apocalyptic lookin, but affective. My luck if I used fox urine, I'd have 50 foxes in my yard the next day.


----------



## Chris80

Also have moles in the front and back of the house. Maybe I need to move...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

My dad had moles last year for a short time. He's extremely particular about his yard, and eradicated them with extreme prejudice. I'll ask him what he did to get rid of them. I'm guessing a mass quantity of poisons that are no longer legal.


----------



## Chris80

Thanks, they migrated to the back last summer but left a few up front. Found a dead one in the front yard a few weeks ago. Nasty fat creepy looking things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Let the cat at em. .it'll be like thunderdome in your yard.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Let the cat at em. .it'll be like thunderdome in your yard.


That thought crossed my mind with the attic....but my cat has no claws and she's to prissy to be useful haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbright

Chris80 said:


> That thought crossed my mind with the attic....but my cat has no claws and she's to prissy to be useful haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count yourself lucky, my oldest cat is a hunter. Back when I just started renovating the farmhouse, she would hop on my chest at night and drop a freshly killed mouse. I would praise her, pet her and put her freshly killed prey in the garbage before wiping the yuck off my chest.

As to moles, hit the farmer supply place and get a device known as a mole trap. It is a spring loaded killing machine that when triggered will drop a death spike thru the pest.


----------



## Chris80

gcbright said:


> Count yourself lucky, my oldest cat is a hunter. Back when I just started renovating the farmhouse, she would hop on my chest at night and drop a freshly killed mouse. I would praise her, pet her and put her freshly killed prey in the garbage before wiping the yuck off my chest.
> 
> As to moles, hit the farmer supply place and get a device known as a mole trap. It is a spring loaded killing machine that when triggered will drop a death spike thru the pest.


Holy crap hahahaha about the cat. I will check into the mole trap. I found a lot of holes in the yard so I may need several.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbright

Chris80 said:


> Holy crap hahahaha about the cat. I will check into the mole trap. I found a lot of holes in the yard so I may need several.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since they are like old style mouse traps, you can reset them and move one around the yard until your problem is gone. Very easy to tell when they have been triggered. You will see a mole path going up to them and the deployment of the death spike. No mole path leading away.


----------



## Chris80

gcbright said:


> Since they are like old style mouse traps, you can reset them and move one around the yard until your problem is gone. Very easy to tell when they have been triggered. You will see a mole path going up to them and the deployment of the death spike. No mole path leading away.


Sounds pretty medieval

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbright

Chris80 said:


> Sounds pretty medieval
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know they date back to at least the early 1940s and probably well beyond that. So medieval is probably a good description.


----------



## brockchance

Rocky Patel Freedom


----------



## Chris80

HDM Petite


----------



## gcbright

As we return to our currently scheduled thread:

Okay, I can be monotonous!


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> HDM Petite


I feel like Clint Eastwood in an old western smoking one of these. I have to remember it's not a regular cigar so I have to be more gentle with my draws. 
Flavors that rang in right away were a little spice and leather. I'm about 9 minutes in and half way through and walnut shells have come through. Slightly creamy smoke. Nothing that's amazing but these will definitely be an option when the weather and time are against me.


----------



## JDom58

Tonight a La Palina Mr Sam. A first for me on this one that I received a few months ago. The cigar has a gorgeous double band and is well constructed. It has an Ecuadorian Habano wrapper and Nicaraguan binder and filler. A nice medium smoke. Some pepper throughouth but mostly earthy cedar and coffee and spice. The first third I had some burn issues but it corrected itself, great draw and lots of smoke. Definitely worh an try and I just may have to find a few more.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> Tonight a La Palina Mr Sam. A first for me on this one that I received a few months ago. The cigar has a gorgeous double band and is well constructed. It has an Ecuadorian Habano wrapper and Nicaraguan binder and filler. A nice medium smoke. Some pepper throughouth but mostly earthy cedar and coffee and spice. The first third I had some burn issues but it corrected itself, great draw and lots of smoke. Definitely worh an try and I just may have to find a few more.


I've seen them, just haven't gotten around to grabbing one yet.


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> I've seen them, just haven't gotten around to grabbing one yet.


I saw CI carries them although they are a little pricey at just over $10 a piece for the coronas. May have to splurge a little or see if i can find them for a little less.


----------



## NormH3




----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Black Label Lancero


----------



## whodeeni

Laranja Caixa!


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> HDM Petite


How does that batarang cutter work for you?


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> How does that batarang cutter work for you?


It works really good but I have to be really careful. I have cut to high up a few times and had to toss 1 or 2 sticks. 
I like that it locks automatically after the cut. I only paid $10 on Amazon for it so if it doesn't see much use its ok but I found myself using it more and more especially with torpedos. 
I practice a lot with the less expensive sticks.


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> It works really good but I have to be really careful. I have cut to high up a few times and had to toss 1 or 2 sticks.
> I like that it locks automatically after the cut. I only paid $10 on Amazon for it so if it doesn't see much use its ok but I found myself using it more and more especially with torpedos.
> I practice a lot with the less expensive sticks.


I saw them for like 6 bucks on eBay when I was deciding on my new cutter. Maybe I'll get it to take with me so I don't accidentally lose my Xikar.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 63882


Creamy milk chocolate with salt on the lips and minty horseradish thru the nose.


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 63882
> 
> 
> Creamy milk chocolate with salt on the lips and minty horseradish thru the nose.


My friend you come up with some unique cigars here (at least to me) which sound fantastic and it will keep me wanting to try new things. :grin2:


----------



## Chris80

Im impressed


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Crashed overnight with some of my SOTL in Chicago. They have an indoor smoking room, so I brought sticks for everyone.

Yesterday evening: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
This morning with coffee: RyJ Reserva Real

Nubbed both. Good times.


----------



## quazy50

30 degrees and taking the dog for a walk calls for a smoke. Been a stressful week so far and it's still goin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Alec Bradley Black market purchased from a user here with other sticks. His label indicates he received it on 7/18/2012. I picked it up sometime last year.


----------



## gcbright

Monotonous I tell you. I am simply monotonous in winter.


----------



## TonyB6255

My first cigar in almost a week. I've been fighting a cold and I think/hope I'm over it. I am having a Padron Churcill Natural that I've had for about a month and a half. I really want to try the Churcill Maduro but running out of room in my Winador already, especially after adding the box of Undercrown that came today


----------



## whodeeni

Veritas has finally turned into a real good smoke!


----------



## lroy76

Rocky Patel Edge next to the remains an iron horse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

CAO earth nectar. When I bought this single nowhere did it say that it was flavored/dipped in something sweet. Felt like I was smoking one of those flavored plastic tubed smokes you get from gas stations for .75
Was NOT pleasantly surprised, and there's no pic because frankly, it got the boot.


----------



## TheFullMonte

Just enjoyed a 2yr old Punch Petit Coronations. Not a bad smoke at all. An incredibly cheap hand rolled cigar - medium bodied. Not bad for a 20min smoke with the morning coffee.


----------



## gtechva

From last night a Herrera Esteli Lancero


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Rocky Patel Edge next to the remains an iron horse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iron Horse is a really good cigar.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> CAO earth nectar. When I bought this single nowhere did it say that it was flavored/dipped in something sweet. Felt like I was smoking one of those flavored plastic tubed smokes you get from gas stations for .75
> Was NOT pleasantly surprised, and there's no pic because frankly, it got the boot.


Was it sugar sweet or Splenda sweet?


----------



## lroy76

Lost City I ordered for my buddy's bachelor party has arrived!

I hope he likes it. Could have picked up a nice fiver for the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptain karl

whodeeni said:


> Veritas has finally turned into a real good smoke!


Pliny the Elder!! I live 3 blocks away from Russian River Brewery. There's currently a 4 hour wait for Pliny the Younger right now.


----------



## Rondo

My first Joya Red

View attachment 64122


First inch, pepper bomb that I've evolved to enjoy. 
The rest was caramel, cherries and latte. Espresso visited toward the end. Mild pepper thru the nose.
A very slow burner.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Had these cherries the other day with a buddy for his birthday. Killed that Angles Envy also, such a great bourbon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Fuente Exquisito Maduro








So a Queen B and a Double Chateau have a one night stand.....


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Had these cherries the other day with a buddy for his birthday. Killed that Angles Envy also, such a great bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of my favorite bourbons, but because I have food restrictions I can only buy bottles from a specialty run with limited quantity. Pricey but oh so good.


----------



## Steve C.

Just had an RJ 1875 Cabinet Colleccione 5.5 X 40 with a few mo. rest on it. Started out very faint, then evolved into a complex and delicious smoke. Cream, graham crackers, caramel, sweet aged tobacco. Glad I have a box of them.


----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Private Reserve (Black Label) Petite Lancero


----------



## Hudabear

My box of Defiance came in today. Had to have one ROTT. They will be rested for some time before I revisit the box.








By far the tightest constructed cigar I've smoked thus far. I got the ash to the bottom band and still had to fight with it to part from the cherry. In my opinion that's a sign of great craftsmanship.


----------



## masongm

That's impressive. Dumb question but is that cigar made by Xikar??


----------



## Hudabear

masongm said:


> That's impressive. Dumb question but is that cigar made by Xikar??


No such thing as a dumb question, brother. Yes it is part of the Xikar cigar group. This is different from their HC group as a % of profit from these cigars go to the defiance alliance which helps protect against unjust tobacco legislation. More info here http://www.defiancealliance.org/about_defiance.php


----------



## masongm

That is awesome! Damn great cause!


----------



## Hudabear

Plus from what I hear a great cigar. So try them out


----------



## masongm

I definitely will. Thank you, sir!



Hudabear said:


> Plus from what I hear a great cigar. So try them out


----------



## whodeeni

kaptain karl said:


> Pliny the Elder!! I live 3 blocks away from Russian River Brewery. There's currently a 4 hour wait for Pliny the Younger right now.


We should do a trade for some
Piggy!&#128521; I have access to some great local beers Karl!


----------



## whodeeni

Rondo said:


> My first Joya Red
> 
> View attachment 64122
> 
> 
> First inch, pepper bomb that I've evolved to enjoy.
> The rest was caramel, cherries and latte. Espresso visited toward the end. Mild pepper thru the nose.
> A very slow burner.


Nice Ash!☺


----------



## whodeeni

Hudabear said:


> That is one of my favorite bourbons, but because I have food restrictions I can only buy bottles from a specialty run with limited quantity. Pricey but oh so good.


You mean the Rye?


----------



## whodeeni

gtechva said:


> Tatuaje Private Reserve (Black Label) Petite Lancero


Foothills!&#128521;


----------



## whodeeni

Sumatra Robusto


----------



## Bird-Dog

gtechva said:


> Tatuaje Private Reserve (Black Label) Petite Lancero


My daughter goes to college in Winston-Salem (graduating senior). She's an actress, and when we go up to see her in productions Foothills is our late-night gathering place for all the UNCSA theatre group after the shows. Great bar/brew-pub, good enough food, and the beer is outstanding... only catch, non-smoking. Got a personal back-room brewery tour from our waitress on one trip (no hanky-panky - wifey was there too - LOL).


----------



## kaptain karl

whodeeni said:


> We should do a trade for some
> Piggy!&#128521; I have access to some great local beers Karl!


We could certainly work something out! Even trade a few sticks while we're at it!


----------



## Hudabear

whodeeni said:


> You mean the Rye?


No it's in port barrels as well, just special barrels.


----------



## talisker10

AF short story paired with jw double black. The double black is smooth and peaty, and unfortunately it overpowered the flavors of the cigar. This would pair better with a coffee. It has notes of cedar, some spice, some sweetness, and coffee.


----------



## NormH3




----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally a chance to sit in the tub. Just under 20F. But with an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. I just love these cigars. 









Now that we have a day that isn't subzero or buried in 24" of snow. Still all of us are recovering from some vital crud that's going around.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

whodeeni said:


> Foothills!&#128521;





curmudgeonista said:


> My daughter goes to college in Winston-Salem (graduating senior). She's an actress, and when we go up to see her in productions Foothills is our late-night gathering place for all the UNCSA theatre group after the shows. Great bar/brew-pub, good enough food, and the beer is outstanding... only catch, non-smoking. Got a personal back-room brewery tour from our waitress on one trip (no hanky-panky - wifey was there too - LOL).


Oh yes, Foothills Brewing has several beers that are great. Good chilli, good Potato Leek Soup and a really good homemade ranch dressing. They bought a brewery in the industrial park, down Stratford Road, towards Clemmons. They have added a tasting room there and outdoor patio, but I haven't been yet. Might have to throw the growler in the van. It's about time for a refill. The company I work for is in Winston-Salem, and I have a couple of customers within site of their original Fourth Street facility.


----------



## gtechva

My Father Connecticut Robusto


----------



## lcopley98

I also smoked an Artuero Fuente Short Story today. It was my first premium cigar. I think I will order a 5-pack of these.


----------



## talisker10

lcopley98 said:


> I also smoked an Artuero Fuente Short Story today. It was my first premium cigar. I think I will order a 5-pack of these.


The weird shaped foot took time to light up on mine. How would you describe the flavors?


----------



## TheFullMonte

I have a lovely evening ahead of me!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 64362


10% milk chocolate 90% boring


----------



## lroy76

Rocky edge...tastes off, draws hard, and the ash looks like an alligator.










I would ditch it if it weren't so nice out today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Rocky edge...tastes off, draws hard, and the ash looks like an alligator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ditch it if it weren't so nice out today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RP's can be so disappointing.


----------



## Slowpokebill

It is Fuente Friday so for fun I snapped what is on the menu for this afternoon: Aberlour Double Cask 12 year old and an A. Fuente Anejo 888.

Now I need put a cigar back in the humidor and pour some whisky back in the bottle. It is a bit early to smoke and drink the props.


----------



## George007

Liga Privada #9 and a AJ Fernandez New World


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

We went outside today to take advantage of the warm weather, but as we were walking the wind started going crazy. The most intense wind I've ever experienced outside of a massive storm. Trees were snapping and falling over, light posts were over, every garbage can was on its side, my lanky ass was getting blown around, sand was exfoliating my skin, my cigar kept going out, and my hair is an angry floof now.

I smoked a very well-rested Punch Pita. Given the circumstances, I hit it too often to try to prevent it from going out, but it did anyway a few times. Needless to say that it wasn't very enjoyable. None of the ash stayed on because of the wind. I smoked with a (sugar free) hazelnut latte, which helped. I think that would have been better paired with an Undercrown; I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Chris80

Happy Fuente Friday!
2/3 down to the fingertips is why these sungrowns are amazing. Once you pass an already delicious start, the second opens up a world of tree nuts,cocoa, coffee, coconut and pure attention to detail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyv6290

Happy Fuente Friday! I love that these short stories take just as long as my commute home. I don't even mind the Friday traffic.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Good morning everyone aj Fernandez enclave for thus morning


----------



## Chris80

Padron 2000 Maduro on this beautiful 63 degree day







This cigar smoker sees his shadow. 
Fantastic cigar. This came out of my experiment humidor. 65% for 8 weeks. Henry this was a good idea brother!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 64626


----------



## Scottyv6290

Tried the My Father El Centurion H2K CT today. Really nice smoke. Sweetness all the way through with a wood taste. A little pepper right away that mellowed out at the half way point.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked a H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon. Damn thing fought me to stay lit, and I eventually just let it burn out and left it in the ashtray.

I think I'm lighting my sticks wrong. This is the second stick in a row that's given me problems. Or maybe I'm puffing too much on it? It caverns slightly at the tip, and I have to scoop the ash out before I relight it.


----------



## whodeeni

kaptain karl said:


> We could certainly work something out! Even trade a few sticks while we're at it!


I'm game my friend!


----------



## whodeeni

Hudabear said:


> No it's in port barrels as well, just special barrels.


Interesting!


----------



## whodeeni

Smokin & Drankin real good right now! Yellow Rose IPA paired w/ a Viaje Exclusivo Robusto (2010)


----------



## mikebot

Tasty treats!


----------



## Hudabear

Partagas Cifuentes Febrero. I'm going to consider this ROTT because they only came Friday. Very interesting smoke. Not too harsh, a little woody, hints of mocha and a salted peanuts taste on my lips. Leather and earth on the retrohale. With proper rest I can see this becoming a favorite easily. Will revisit in a few months. Shared with a Starbucks pike.


----------



## Chris80

Jade Falcon said:


> Smoked a H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon. Damn thing fought me to stay lit, and I eventually just let it burn out and left it in the ashtray.
> 
> I think I'm lighting my sticks wrong. This is the second stick in a row that's given me problems. Or maybe I'm puffing too much on it? It caverns slightly at the tip, and I have to scoop the ash out before I relight it.


Me personally, I think it's a humidity thing. Between my two humidors and my tupperdor all my cigars smoke different.


----------



## Chris80

Having an Ashton cigarillo while contemplating my next move in the attic critter war of 2016. One of these rotten creatures is believed to have crawled down the wall in the babies room and died. #cantwin


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> Having an Ashton cigarillo while contemplating my next move in the attic critter war of 2016. One of these rotten creatures is believed to have crawled down the wall in the babies room and died. #cantwin


Take a vacation, employ some outside help, problem solved.








Edit: just realized this may not be such good advice with a Tony Soprano avatar lol


----------



## Hudabear

Update on my aforementioned cigar. It is finally finished and I didn't really want to put it down. Definitely a keeper. The first cigar I've had in my short time that I actually wished I owned a nubber for.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Update on my aforementioned cigar. It is finally finished and I didn't really want to put it down. Definitely a keeper. The first cigar I've had in my short time that I actually wished I owned a nubber for.


Sometimes the hardest thing to do is let a great cigar go.


----------



## Rondo

Love the pic, Huda.
Lot of great lines, angles and textures.
The expression doesn't have to end when the smoke thins.


----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> Love the pic, Huda.
> 
> Lot of great lines, angles and textures.
> 
> The expression doesn't have to end when the smoke thins.


I took the last pic with you in mind. Apparently that's your signature third pic. Didn't plan on the band being too tall though, took a few minutes to stabilize it.


----------



## Chris80

Ashton Cigarillo with coffee and Italian Creme


----------



## Rondo

DE MUWAT Baitfish

View attachment 64666


Lots of pepper, Montreal steak tips, very strong coffee. 
Baked potato and black pepper thru the nose. 
Serious nicotine.
A very enjoyable 45 minutes. Under $3/unit. 
Perfect for walking the dog or while riding the Deere.


----------



## NormH3

Rondo said:


> DE MUWAT Baitfish
> 
> View attachment 64666
> 
> 
> Lots of pepper, Montreal steak tips, very strong coffee.
> Baked potato and black pepper thru the nose.
> Serious nicotine.
> A very enjoyable 45 minutes. Under $3/unit.
> Perfect for walking the dog or while riding the Deere.


I've enjoyed those as well.


----------



## NormH3

DE Muwat Bait Fish 4x44 (sorry for the fuzzy pic)


----------



## Carolus Rex

Tatuaje Monster Halloween. Love this stick, wish I had more.


----------



## Chris80

WOW! Red pepper and chocolate milk on the pre light draws.
FANTASTIC cigar so far. Nice tooth on this wrapper. Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro. Great smoke output. Tight burn, light coffee and toast on the draw. Sweet chocolate creamy smoke in the RetroX. Easily top 5 potential.


----------



## gtechva

Rondo said:


> DE MUWAT Baitfish
> 
> View attachment 64666
> 
> 
> Lots of pepper, Montreal steak tips, very strong coffee.
> Baked potato and black pepper thru the nose.
> Serious nicotine.
> A very enjoyable 45 minutes. Under $3/unit.
> Perfect for walking the dog or while riding the Deere.


Wow, that sounds good. Did it make you hungry or full?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> DE MUWAT Baitfish
> 
> View attachment 64666
> 
> 
> Lots of pepper, Montreal steak tips, very strong coffee.
> Baked potato and black pepper thru the nose.
> Serious nicotine.
> A very enjoyable 45 minutes. Under $3/unit.
> Perfect for walking the dog or while riding the Deere.


Glad you liked it. I had a MUWAT recently and was seriously underwhelmed. I was expecting more for the price.


----------



## Rondo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I was expecting more for the price.


I already had a couple boxes of premium ordered and added the minnows, a $7 fiver, as a "what the hell" after reading the 4x44 is the preferred vitola of that line.
I had no expectations and no regrets.


----------



## gtechva

My first Paul Stulac, Classic Blend Lord of Albany



and it is a lot better cigar than my photography lets on.


----------



## Hudabear

Started a victor Sinclair Gordo and it was soooooo bad. Wrapper felt like cardboard and tasted pretty much the same. I'm hoping I open my humi next time and see the rest of them magically disappeared. Washing my mouth out with RyJ bully.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Started a victor Sinclair Gordo and it was soooooo bad. Wrapper felt like cardboard and tasted pretty much the same. I'm hoping I open my humi next time and see the rest of them magically disappeared. Washing my mouth out with RyJ bully.


I had some sticks like that a few months back. I buried them for a few months. They got way better with time.


----------



## Hudabear

I'll try it but not optimistic


----------



## Chris80

Trust in RH it's awesome


----------



## NormH3




----------



## C.Rock

New World Connecticut in the dark - smooth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tonight I had a leftover Headley Grange with best damn Rootbeer. Kinda paralleling many, it wasn't as good as I had hoped. Bad pairing maybe. Maybe almost 48 hours of headache.

Weird weather this weekend. Yesterday blasting wind, Sun and both days over 50F. Last week -3F. Tomorrow 18F. Can the real February stand still please. Botox injections again tomorrow morning. 
What else can I say?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Maybe almost 48 hours of headache.
> 
> Botox injections again tomorrow morning.


Sorry that you have such headache issues, but glad that circumstances allow for you to maintain (and smoke) a limitless supply of quality sticks!

Cigars have been one of, if not the, most effective tools in managing my symptoms. Granted, I haven't tried anything other than benzos yet, but. Fortunately, there are lots of generous folks in my interwebs life who bomb me with great sticks so that I don't have to smoke 3-4 dollar rockets every time! :vs_gift:


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

What a stick!


----------



## Steve C.

Started out with a Padron (3 or 4000 I think), then a Camacho Criollo ( decent smoke if you overlook the wrapper that cracked and crazed, and unravelled throughout), and finally an AB White Gold ( kinda meh).


----------



## NormH3




----------



## Rondo

Padilla 1932

View attachment 64722


Dry roasted peanuts, salty pretzels, leather and cedar. 
Vinegar and red pepper thru the nose. 
Aroma of grilled pizza crust.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Tonight I had a leftover Headley Grange with best damn Rootbeer. Kinda paralleling many, it wasn't as good as I had hoped. Bad pairing maybe. Maybe almost 48 hours of headache.
> 
> Weird weather this weekend. Yesterday blasting wind, Sun and both days over 50F. Last week -3F. Tomorrow 18F. Can the real February stand still please. Botox injections again tomorrow morning.
> What else can I say?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Feel better!


----------



## lostmedic

Afternoon break


----------



## Hudabear

KBB (Kentucky bourbon barrel ale) and a Punch Rotchschild Natural.


----------



## lroy76

Perdomo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3




----------



## JDom58

A Nub Cameroon from a very recent bombing from the Northeast. This is one pretty cigar, smooth wrapper, rich and oily with a delicious pre-draw. I thought it would be peppery at the start but not at all. Instead, a dark rich flavor kinda like smoky wood or a dark roast. Very good so far and I expect all the way to the finish!


----------



## Scottyv6290

That's a big stick! This is the only size of Kristoff Kristannia that my B&M had in stock. Time to get some on line. I don't like anything over about a 54.


----------



## Dentedcan

One of my favorites so far.


----------



## Scottyv6290

Fat Ash!

Been saving that one for weeks&#55357;&#56833;

I'm just not enjoying this smoke. Gonna end it at the half way point. Flavor is off, wrapper is loose at the cap and it's just too big. You win some and you lose some.


----------



## whodeeni

Viaje Summerfest Robusto (2010)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Was able to enjoy a Padron 1964 Annie torpedo. Glad I ordered a bigger box as the cap, point side was drying. Need better all around humidity in these no humidity times. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Shared a BTL with the old man. Mild strength, medium bodied with a great mix of flavours.


----------



## Rondo

Abe Flores

View attachment 64857


It was the only one in my stash. Must have picked it up in a pass or bomb. 
This was an amazing smoke right from the beginning. 
Had it been a blind taste, I'd swear it was a higher end Padron. 
Then at the second half it just seemed to fade into nothing special. 
I found the price to be up there with the Annys and LP9s. 
It shouldn't be. 
What a shame.


----------



## NormH3




----------



## NormH3

If anyone here remembers, I was shipped a box of 10 Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 by mistake last year. My order was corrected but was allowed to keep these without charge. Have 7 more in the Humi that will get to rest for quite a while.


----------



## Hudabear




----------



## Rondo

La Palina KB2 (6x40)

View attachment 64913


Honey, walnuts and corn flakes
Smoothest stick I've had to date. 
Massive amounts of smoke from an effortless draw. 
A real gem.


----------



## selpo

Rondo said:


> La Palina KB2 (6x40)
> 
> View attachment 64913
> 
> 
> Honey, walnuts and corn flakes
> Smoothest stick I've had to date.
> Massive amounts of smoke from an effortless draw.
> A real gem.


Glad to hear- Have a 5er each of the KB II, family series Pasha and Allison coming.


----------



## Rondo

@selpo I've never had a bad Palina.
A few Goldie's are napping until the weather warms up and I can thoroughly enjoy their company.


----------



## JDom58

"La Duena" from Don Pepin, started off with somw strong pepper notes but by the end of the 1st third settled into a a good medium to full bodied smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 2007. 
The band came off while removing the cello. Will see how this is.
Boring. Mild-medium. Great ash. Ok smoke output. Loose draw. Burn line isn't perfect but manageable. Flavors are meh.


----------



## Chris80

JDom58 said:


> "La Duena" from Don Pepin, started off with somw strong pepper notes but by the end of the 1st third settled into a a good medium to full bodied smoke.


Those are really good


----------



## gtechva

Curivari Buenaventura BV 560 that I won from @msdphoto


----------



## Chris80

gtechva said:


> Curivari Buenaventura BV 560 that I won from @msdphoto


I believe I've had the 550. If I remember correctly it was good but strong. Heavy. Almost a borderline headache cigar. It was a stick I had that I wasn't ready for at that time. What do you think of it? I almost picked one up a few days ago.


----------



## selpo

Rondo said:


> @selpo I've never had a bad Palina.
> A few Goldie's are napping until the weather warms up and I can thoroughly enjoy their company.


Enjoy those Goldies- I heard they are amazing!


----------



## gtechva

@Chris80 about the Buenaventura, that is the only one I have smoked. I received it 11/28/14 and have no idea how long David had it. To me, it was mild, and plain, yet good, which usually wouldn't interest me. Other than a faint sweetness at the very beginning, I couldn't name a taste to compare it to. The draw was almost too loose for my liking when I first lit it and I had to do a light touch up about three times. It went out with just over an inch left, and I let it be. I'm interested in a fiver of the 500 at a good price or box of 10 at a better. Curious about the difference.


----------



## NormH3

Don Tomas Cameroon


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Flor de las Antillas .... they are as good as advertised (96 rating on CA).


----------



## JDom58

WinsorHumidors said:


> Flor de las Antillas .... they are as good as advertised (96 rating on CA).


That's awesome to know, I got a hold of a few from 2012 and have them resting from their trip now waiting their turn :wink2: They where named "Cigar of the Year" that year.


----------



## Chris80

73 degrees outside. Insane winds, rain, tornado warnings and I'm sittin outback with a quick one. Hoyo de Monterrey Petit.








These gusts are crazy! I'm watch the neighbors tree sway above my porch as I'm sitting in it. If I here cracking you'll hear my footsteps movin reallllly fast!








Don't judge my Griswold Family Christmas pants. They're comfortable.


----------



## bradley

Just tried this Alec bradley American for the first time loved it!


----------



## Chris80

bradley said:


> Just tried this Alec bradley American for the first time loved it!


Try the Sungrown


----------



## Turkmen

I used to love this stick, and I was looking forward to light it up after keeping it in my humidor for few months. But I have to say that I am somewhat confused - it tastes plain and very boring. Maybe my palate change since I smoked it last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> I used to love this stick, and I was looking forward to light it up after keeping it in my humidor for few months. But I have to say that I am somewhat confused - it tastes plain and very boring. Maybe my palate change since I smoked it last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Natural or Maduro? The wrappers look very similar. I found the natural ridiculously boring.


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Natural or Maduro? The wrappers look very similar. I found the natural ridiculously boring.


Yeah, it is natural. I'm relatively new to cigar smoking (probably 3 years since I picked up this habit), so after smoking more full bodied cigars I think this one is somewhat plain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradley

Chris80 said:


> Try the Sungrown


I just looked that one up online sounds even better then the one I just had will have to order some in my next spending spree! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Chris80

To me a Padron X000 series is a very welcome treat. I absolutely love to 2000 Maduros. Perfect size and flavors for me. I have another natural, it's buried out of its cello with my other choice sticks also without cello. I'll revisit in summer.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ave Maria Knights Templar with CB Scottish ale. I'm just glad the weather is a bit warmer. It's raining instead of snowing. Melting off the permafrost. 









These are smoking so nice I pulled the box and emptied it I go the larger humidor. They may get better but they are certainly a good smoke right now. Glad I ventured out in this box. Glad I was told to get the KT vitola as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

bradley said:


> I just looked that one up online sounds even better then the one I just had will have to order some in my next spending spree! Thanks for the suggestion.


Ask anyone on here, I am a Sungrown fiend. Especially Fuente sungrowns. Best in the world IMO.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Ave Maria Knights Templar with CB Scottish ale. I'm just glad the weather is a bit warmer. It's raining instead of snowing. Melting off the permafrost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are smoking so nice I pulled the box and emptied it I go the larger humidor. They may get better but they are certainly a good smoke right now. Glad I ventured out in this box. Glad I was told to get the KT vitola as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I need to order some of those. The one you sent me way back when was one of the BEST cigars I have ever had.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> Yeah, it is natural. I'm relatively new to cigar smoking (probably 3 years since I picked up this habit), so after smoking more full bodied cigars I think this one is somewhat plain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my thoughts Maduro smoke better in colder weather. They seem to be ready sooner. For Sungrown they may age better and I like them near the two Equinox periods. The other naturals are great in warmer weather. I tend to enjoy the floral smells and grassy, milk chocolates when it's warmer.

The Sungrown and Honduran cigars with lots of pepper are great Spring and Fall.

Of course never feel bad about smoking any good cigars. Life's way too short!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Fuente Sungrowns are great all year round


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Turkmen

Champagne InHand said:


> In my thoughts Maduro smoke better in colder weather. They seem to be ready sooner. For Sungrown they may age better and I like them near the two Equinox periods. The other naturals are great in warmer weather. I tend to enjoy the floral smells and grassy, milk chocolates when it's warmer.
> 
> The Sungrown and Honduran cigars with lots of pepper are great Spring and Fall.
> 
> Of course never feel bad about smoking any good cigars. Life's way too short!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I think flavor started to pick up after I reached second half

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> I think flavor started to pick up after I reached second half
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that the Padrons ALWAYS "wake up" closer to the second half.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Fuente Sungrowns are great all year round


But you are Sungrown bananas. There are so many good wrappers.

I do like a good peppery cigar now and again but I can appreciate the others though Connies are taking a while to get. Cameron's for that matter. I guess that's why I don't buy boxes of them.

I have had some excellent shade grown sticks lately. I see potential in so many. Love the corojo and criollo as well. It's taking longer for Sumatra to get me excited as well though have a box of those taking up space. Lots of good smokes out there.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

My 2nd fav is the Connecticut Broadleaf, then sumatra


----------



## Chris80

That Henry Clay I had Sunday was OUT OF THIS WORLD.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I need to try some of those La Paulina I see Rondo smoking. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I have a lot of sticks I have never tried before and I know nothing about them. 
Gran Habano corojo are great.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I need to try some of those La Paulina I see Rondo smoking.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Me too. I always pass over them at the b&m because they are expensive but Friday is payday


----------



## Rondo

Damn smooth smokes.
Be sure to get the KB or KB2. Both have the rosado wrapper. Sometimes the devil has them at a very good price.
The Goldies are outstanding when you can find them. I picked up a handful in The Marketplace. Only rolled by one person at the factory who has been making them for over 30 years.
La Palina Collection Ltd Editions | La Palina


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Damn smooth smokes.
> Be sure to get the KB or KB2. Both have the rosado wrapper. Sometimes the devil has them at a very good price.
> The Goldies are outstanding when you can find them. I picked up a handful in The Marketplace. Only rolled by one person at the factory who has been making them for over 30 years.
> La Palina Collection Ltd Editions | La Palina


I also want to try one of the Julius Caeser and one of the Last Czar, mostly out of morbid curiosity. :grin2:


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Davidoff Nicaragua Diadema.
- Bit of sweetness, pepper, spice. Perfect burn, didn't have to correct at all. Smooth and perfect with coffee. Medium strength


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> Damn smooth smokes.
> Be sure to get the KB or KB2. Both have the rosado wrapper. Sometimes the devil has them at a very good price.
> The Goldies are outstanding when you can find them. I picked up a handful in The Marketplace. Only rolled by one person at the factory who has been making them for over 30 years.
> La Palina Collection Ltd Editions | La Palina


Whoa out of curiosity I did a search on the Goldies and everyone is back ordered box of 10 $180 or $18 per stick :surprise:

Info on the Goldie:

"As with all La Palina Goldie cigars, the Robusto Extra is rolled by Maria Sierra, a category 9 roller who is thought to be one of the best rollers in the world. A Cuban-born immigrant, Maria was trained at a young age to roll cigars for Castro, working at the legendary El Laguito factory in Havana, Cuba. At El Titan de Bronze, Maria spends all year rolling Goldie cigars exclusively, and with this year's release, she has now rolled over 80,000 Goldie cigars!"


----------



## UBC03

JDom58 said:


> Whoa out of curiosity I did a search on the Goldies and everyone is back ordered box of 10 $180 or $18 per stick :surprise:
> 
> Info on the Goldie:
> 
> "As with all La Palina Goldie cigars, the Robusto Extra is rolled by Maria Sierra, a category 9 roller who is thought to be one of the best rollers in the world. A Cuban-born immigrant, Maria was trained at a young age to roll cigars for Castro, working at the legendary El Laguito factory in Havana, Cuba. At El Titan de Bronze, Maria spends all year rolling Goldie cigars exclusively, and with this year's release, she has now rolled over 80,000 Goldie cigars!"


Wonder how much Maria saw outta that 1.44 million. .:grin2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Yesterday: Undercrown robusto
Today: Oliva Connecticut Reserve churchill


----------



## NormH3

DE MUWAT Nightcrawler


----------



## TonyB6255

I'm having my first CAO CX2. At first it was very bland but starting getting some very nice flavored about the first inch. I just got back from a week in Vegas and made the mistake of not taking any Cigars with me. I ended up paying $28 for a Undercrown to smoke by the pool at Cesar's.


----------



## Rondo

Tatuaje Havana VI

View attachment 65025


Wheat, honey, florals and pepper. 
Cider vinegar thru the nose. 
Nothing complicated, but it got the job done.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI
> 
> View attachment 65025
> 
> 
> Wheat, honey, florals and pepper.
> 
> Cider vinegar thru the nose.
> 
> Nothing complicated, but it got the job done.


I bought a box of these. Glad to hear that they are enjoyable. Maybe complexity will come in due time but nothing wrong with a nice mellow smoke.

I ended up staying home from the Boston trip. Which was a good decision as it seem the wife brought home some viral bug from work. Not the big crud but slight fever. Tolerable for being married to a nurse.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

AJ Fernandez Enclave ... started out real spicey and mellowed towards the middle ... overall a very nice smoke.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

A better picture of the AJ Fernandez Enclave


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had an Undercrown Shade Belicoso tonight. It was a great smoke and I really enjoyed it. Perfect burn, good flavor. Until the final third when it exploded. It literally burst apart. not just the wrapper, but the binder split too. The only thing stopping the split was the band. Have you guys ever had this happen before. What would cause this? 

This stick is ROTT. The Drew Estate rep was at my B&M and brought some boxes which were just opened. Could this have something to do with it?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scottyv6290 said:


> I had an Undercrown Shade Belicoso tonight. It was a great smoke and I really enjoyed it. Perfect burn, good flavor. Until the final third when it exploded. It literally burst apart. not just the wrapper, but the binder split too. The only thing stopping the split was the band. Have you guys ever had this happen before. What would cause this?
> 
> This stick is ROTT. The Drew Estate rep was at my B&M and brought some boxes which were just opened. Could this have something to do with it?


That sucks. Perhaps a build up of moisture. Maybe pulling the band prior to smoking and a few purges might have helped but no real knowing. Some times weak wrapper and moisture that doesn't disaster can lead to issues like that when the moisture finally has to expand.

I've had no problems with Undercrowns. I get the grand toro but usually Belicoso is my favorite in most cigars. I like the pointed ends. Of course sometimes multiple cuts are necessary. Best of luck with the next stick.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Arizona Dave

Chris80 said:


> Ask anyone on here, I am a Sungrown fiend. Especially Fuente sungrowns. Best in the world IMO.


The Fuente line must have great quality control, because it's a very consistent product in taste and flavor.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Champagne InHand said:


> That sucks. Perhaps a build up of moisture. Maybe pulling the band prior to smoking and a few purges might have helped but no real knowing. Some times weak wrapper and moisture that doesn't disaster can lead to issues like that when the moisture finally has to expand.
> 
> I've had no problems with Undercrowns. I get the grand toro but usually Belicoso is my favorite in most cigars. I like the pointed ends. Of course sometimes multiple cuts are necessary. Best of luck with the next stick.


You're right about the moisture. Just to let people know, if this happens, it can be easily repaired, once the overall cigar returns to a controlled environment like your humidor. What happened there is that the foot absorbed extra humidity in the air, swelled, and cracked the wrapper. All that needs to be done is a new binder and wrapper applied to the affected area. It might not be "Factory pretty" when repaired, but the tobacco leaf will smoke like a champ. I roll about 10 or so sticks a day, and could do this repair in about 2 minutes. You have some options if you want to save the stick. 1) Have a local Torcedor repair it for you 2) buy a Whole leaf 3) cut the affected area off 4) Or you could send the stick to me, and I'll fix it for you no charge (I will do it ONCE to demonstrate how easy it is for everyone at Puff)


----------



## NormH3

Attempted a RyJ 1875, but it was such a tight draw that I tossed it after the first inch or so. Grabbed a Short Story and enjoyed.


----------



## bradley

I had that issue with a few cigars as well I was told it could have to to do with the outdoor humidity and that maybe high winds could be a factor.


----------



## TonyB6255

I went back to my favorite for today, Undercrown Corona Viva. I have 20 of these and been trying one a week. They just keep getting better. I bought a box of Undercrown Belicoso but letting them sit in the Humi for at least a month.


----------



## NormH3

DE MUWAT Baitfish with a cold Yuengling before dinner. 41° on the patio. (time to clean the ash tray to)


----------



## NormH3

bradley said:


> I had that issue with a few cigars as well I was told it could have to to do with the outdoor humidity and that maybe high winds could be a factor.


I think this was just a bum cigar. Humidity was low and no wind to speak of. I bought a box of these and this is the first "bad" one I've had. The flavor was still OK....just don't like having to work that hard for a relaxing smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Happy Fuente Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Yummmm


----------



## lroy76

It took all my will power not to pull the trigger on the box of vsg on cigar page today. Did pick up a fiver, couldn't resist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

My first San Cristobal Revelation 
Started really strong...
Let's see where it takes me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> My first San Cristobal Revelation
> Started really strong...
> Let's see where it takes me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good stick there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

TonyB6255 said:


> I went back to my favorite for today, Undercrown Corona Viva. I have 20 of these and been trying one a week. They just keep getting better. I bought a box of Undercrown Belicoso but letting them sit in the Humi for at least a month.


Corona Viva IMO is the way to go with those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seven20sticks

Had a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (Robusto). Not bad. Taste was a little off to start but it found a groove 1/4 the way in. Probably wouldn't do it again because there are so many other great Tats!


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Really good stick there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love it! Started strong, but mellowed down to fruity-peppery delight.

Didn't know that Ashton makes them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Absolutely love it! Started strong, but mellowed down to fruity-peppery delight.
> 
> Didn't know that Ashton makes them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know that either! If you like a fruity citrusy cigar try an Alec Bradley Prensado. Excellent cigar. They're not cheap compared to others but well worth the price of admission. Let it rest until a nicer day and really enjoy it. Top 5 IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

NOTHING ... my *#_$*[email protected] wife came home early ...


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> I didn't know that either! If you like a fruity citrusy cigar try an Alec Bradley Prensado. Excellent cigar. They're not cheap compared to others but well worth the price of admission. Let it rest until a nicer day and really enjoy it. Top 5 IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for advise. I haven't try them yet, probably is going to be my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Thank you for advise. I haven't try them yet, probably is going to be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do what I do, when I try something new, funds depending of course I buy two. I have one after a week in my humidor and if I love it I bury the other one for a few months. You won't regret it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Shoutout to @Rondo with this picture!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Do what I do, when I try something new, funds depending of course I buy two. I have one after a week in my humidor and if I love it I bury the other one for a few months. You won't regret it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to figure out what size I should get. Double T is 6.0"x62 - seems little bit excessive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Trying to figure out what size I should get. Double T is 6.0"x62 - seems little bit excessive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have come to appreciate the robusto sizes especially in the colder weather. Get what you think you will enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> I have come to appreciate the robusto sizes especially in the colder weather. Get what you think you will enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word!

I really can't put it down 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Following up a punch with a leaf Connecticut. Nice and mild, good smoke output, nice grassy taste.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SP251

Chris80 said:


> Happy Fuente Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummmm


After seeing several of your fuente posts I finally gave in to buying a 5-er of the double chateau sun growns when cigar page had a sale on fuente the other day. Look forward to trying them after a little time in the humi.


----------



## Steve C.

I just smoked the best tasting cigar of any up to this point, regardless of price. IMO of course, Kristoff Kristania Maduro toro.


----------



## Turkmen

Starting day with lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigs in blanket

Camacho Connecticut Churchill it's an alright cigar


----------



## pigs in blanket

Getting a metal taste on the finish weird


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 65258


Always consistent quality construction, burn and blend with these.


----------



## Steve C.

Rondo said:


> View attachment 65258
> 
> 
> Always consistent quality construction, burn and blend with these.


Couldn't read it, Rondo. What is it?


----------



## lroy76

Liga dirty rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ba thought on a few posts. The Tatajue Havana series and most RyJ need a good year of aging. Your patience will be rewarded. Tattoo is an alternative that may provide a quicker turn around time. I need to have a cigar tonight. It will be windy but the cold icy days have stopped. No Boston because I needed to see the pup healed right. 

I've got the itch to grab a box. Trying to fight it but will probably relent with Warped or Marble House. I had planned on installing some car speakers in the Jeep but need a warmer sunny day to pull the insides out. I forgot how much I hated doing that stuff. I should have just had the stereo shop do it but their speaker prices seemed insane over Crutchfield, then add in the labor. Still it's been awhile. Should be simple as standard 6x9 in both front and rear doors and 3.5" in dash. I'm just getting old. 

Of course doing DIY will pay for a good box of sticks. Any tips would be appreciated. I know it's all about patience. I have the tools but lack the patience these days. If it was warm without wind it would be perfect to smoke and install. Damned upstate NY. I can't wait until June. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

CAO Cameroon.

The first one of these that I smoked was terribly disappointing. Six months later, surprise! Toasty marshmallow, graham cracker, lightly peppery and in good balance. Pleasant retrohale. If they made a maduro version, it would taste like a s'mores. Razor sharp burn. A seemingly never ending finish. Time seems to be the determining factor with these, I am excited to see where they go in another six. For the price, I may pick up two fivers and stash them away, CM has them up all the time for 3 bucks a stick.

Also pictured: The cigar graveyard (I should probably get around to emptying it)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tatt with some IPA my wife bought. It's way to grapefruit pith filled. The cigar is quite pleasant but not really descriptive right now. I would go with well balanced for a Robusto. Tobacco with wood and some spice. It sure beats no cigar or beer with cold icy days. Finally the melting has started. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Ba thought on a few posts. The Tatajue Havana series and most RyJ need a good year of aging. Your patience will be rewarded. Tattoo is an alternative that may provide a quicker turn around time. I need to have a cigar tonight. It will be windy but the cold icy days have stopped. No Boston because I needed to see the pup healed right.
> 
> I've got the itch to grab a box. Trying to fight it but will probably relent with Warped or Marble House. I had planned on installing some car speakers in the Jeep but need a warmer sunny day to pull the insides out. I forgot how much I hated doing that stuff. I should have just had the stereo shop do it but their speaker prices seemed insane over Crutchfield, then add in the labor. Still it's been awhile. Should be simple as standard 6x9 in both front and rear doors and 3.5" in dash. I'm just getting old.
> 
> Of course doing DIY will pay for a good box of sticks. Any tips would be appreciated. I know it's all about patience. I have the tools but lack the patience these days. If it was warm without wind it would be perfect to smoke and install. Damned upstate NY. I can't wait until June.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


My only advice after just doing all my speakers and stereo and sub and amp myself a few months back. Make sure you have plenty of daylight to work with and the right tools before you start pulling off door panels. I broke a few Christmas trees pulling the panel off and had to run out in Aprils car to get more along with wire nuts and torx bits. I wasn't prepared lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

My step daughter wanted a new speakers, subs, and head unit. .the way I did it was to show her boyfriend how to do it. It's alot easier to point than squeeze my big a$$ under the dash.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> My step daughter wanted a new speakers, subs, and head unit. .the way I did it was to show her boyfriend how to do it. It's alot easier to point than squeeze my big a$$ under the dash.


Wish I woulda thought of that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Fuente sungrown at churchills in Birmingham Michigan. Phenomenal steak and the cigar is awesome too. Great experience if you are in the Detroit area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Oliva Master Blends 3, only picked up the earthy taste with some spice by the halfway mark. Smooth and enjoyed the entire stick.


----------



## Scottyv6290

A great cigar to end a great day. It's my birthday today and I got to spend the whole day with my wife and kids. The oldest even came home from college for the weekend just to see me. Now they're all in bed and the old man gets to sit on the back porch under the stars and enjoy a Kristoff Brittania. This really is my go to smoke and it's not disappointing me tonight.


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday


----------



## Rondo

Many happy returns, Brother.


----------



## Chris80

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Scottyv6290 said:


> A great cigar to end a great day. It's my birthday today and I got to spend the whole day with my wife and kids. The oldest even came home from college for the weekend just to see qme. Now they're all in bed and the old man gets to sit on the back porch under the stars and enjoy a Kristoff Brittania. This really is my go to smoke and it's not disappointing me tonight.


Many Happy Returns of the day!!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Guys, you have to try this smoke when you get a chance ... I was in my favorite B&M and had finished my first cigar. I looked into my wallet and only had three dollars left. I said Matt, whatcha got for three bucks? He brought out an Arturo Fuente Exquisitos. It is a cigarillos ... 4.6"x30. I'm here to tell you ... great taste, copious smoke, even burn. $2.20 from CI. For a great smoke under $5.00 this is now my new favorite cigar ... smokes a little too quick though, but that's expected from the size. On CI 133 ratings 102 are five stars. I agree with all 102.

CT


----------



## Rondo

Just yesterday I was reading about quick smokes with long filler and those were high on the list.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Arturo Fuente Queen B that I got yesterday


----------



## Chris80

Guzman Cigar Clasico. One of the sticks my parents brought me back from the Dominican Republic. Interesting cigar. Very floral. Tight ash and burn line. Fast smoker, good smoke output.





























I smoked it down to the fingertips. Nothing special flavor wise except 100% consistent medium tobacco flavors throughout. And I'm okay with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WinsorHumidors said:


> Guys, you have to try this smoke when you get a chance ... I was in my favorite B&M and had finished my first cigar. I looked into my wallet and only had three dollars left. I said Matt, whatcha got for three bucks? He brought out an Arturo Fuente Exquisitos. It is a cigarillos ... 4.6"x30. I'm here to tell you ... great taste, copious smoke, even burn. $2.20 from CI. For a great smoke under $5.00 this is now my new favorite cigar ... smokes a little too quick though, but that's expected from the size. On CI 133 ratings 102 are five stars. I agree with all 102.
> 
> CT


I grabbed a couple of the Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Currently enjoying a RyJ 1875 Reserve and a wonderful 68° with a gentle breeze on the patio. There are advantages to having a southern exposure this time of year. Not bad for February 28th.


----------



## Turkmen

LP #9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> Arturo Fuente Queen B that I got yesterday


How was it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Illusione R


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Illusione R


Is that a Maduro r? The ones I have gotten are not that dark...
Am I missing out on something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> Is that a Maduro r? The ones I have gotten are not that dark...
> Am I missing out on something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rothchildes are maduro, afiak there is only one kind. It's probably just lighting


----------



## Chris80

Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I just enjoyed my first Nub Cameroon 460. Quite an enjoyable stick, It burned quicker than the Nub Maduros I've had. I wish it was a 560. Yummy.


----------



## fimpster

Turkmen said:


> LP #9


And the beer pairing?


----------



## Turkmen

fimpster said:


> And the beer pairing?


Tap It IPA

After a long argument with my 5 year old daughter, we agreed that I can have only one cigar a day, and only on weekends. Got to make a most of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Tap It IPA
> 
> After a long argument with my 5 year old daughter, we agreed that I can have only one cigar a day, and only on weekends. Got to make a most of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son has started to give me a hard time too. I let him pick them out for me but he tells me 30 minutes and that's it. I laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Last night an undercrown gran toro. Today I wanted a milder smoke so me and my friend went to the B&M and he had a Roma craft something, and I chose the monte white series robusto. It was perfect for what I was looking for, but at B&M prices I won't indulge in that stick too often.


----------



## mikebot

Totally understand the high ratings. Got this in a free sampler and enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Rothchildes are maduro, afiak there is only one kind. It's probably just lighting












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Turkmen said:


> Tap It IPA
> 
> After a long argument with my 5 year old daughter, we agreed that I can have only one cigar a day, and only on weekends. Got to make a most of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chris80 said:


> My son has started to give me a hard time too. I let him pick them out for me but he tells me 30 minutes and that's it. I laugh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there gents. My sons were the ones that turned me on to this hobby, a little over two years ago.

my first Alec Bradley


----------



## lroy76

CAO pilon out on the porch tonight. Draw is on the tighter side but the taste is very good. Pretty full flavor, smooth retrohale. Reminds me of illusione 88 for taste profile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

I have one of those nica puros...is that one diamond shaped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

lroy76 said:


> I have one of those nica puros...is that one diamond shaped?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, it was a robusto. I received it mid to late November, but someone had labeled it 1/24/14. It had a slightly sweet tobacco and leather taste throughout. Not bad. Makes me want to try the Prensado @mikebot was smoking.


----------



## seven20sticks

I need to try that Prensado as well. Being seeing it everywhere and never picked one up!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a mystery. Do a Google image search and see how dark they are, an overwhelming majority of pics look like mine


----------



## Dentedcan

CAO Brazilia, perfect burn until the end.















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> It's a mystery. Do a Google image search and see how dark they are, an overwhelming majority of pics look like mine


Yea some look darker but some look lighter too. Yours looks rich and oily. Mine are like an Amazon shipping box. I dunno :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigs in blanket

Chris80 said:


> pigs in blanket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente Queen B that I got yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> How was it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I liked it up till the last third when I started getting a little sick


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Yea some look darker but some look lighter too. Yours looks rich and oily. Mine are like an Amazon shipping box. I dunno :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many manufacturers put there best in cabinets of 50s over the 25s. I've read that on the many Habano shorts over on FOH. I know Amie has the 50 cabinet. That could be it or Chris' sticks are much older. 
Go figure.

When buying those Presando give them a good amount of humidor time so they can fully adapt to your environment. That or be prepared for strange burns and not as consistent in flavors.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

Ramón Bueso Genesis

View attachment 65417


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Many manufacturers put there best in cabinets of 50s over the 25s. I've read that on the many Habano shorts over on FOH. I know Amie has the 50 cabinet. That could be it or Chris' sticks are much older.
> Go figure.
> 
> When buying those Presando give them a good amount of humidor time so they can fully adapt to your environment. That or be prepared for strange burns and not as consistent in flavors.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


That makes good sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> I liked it up till the last third when I started getting a little sick


Really? What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Enjoying an inexpensive Casa de Garcia maduro in Robusto.


----------



## NormH3

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 purchased here at Puff on the WTS forum. Dated 10/2014


----------



## pigs in blanket

Chris80 said:


> pigs in blanket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it up till the last third when I started getting a little sick
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What happened?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I made sure I ate before smoking and towards the end of the cigar I started getting a little dizzy but I still enjoyed it


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I decided to jump in the tub with a corona sized Fonseca Connie that came with a Quesada sampler the only time I ever beat the dealer at JR. It was after I actually made the purchase. I think that is so rigged that it actually makes me unhappy.

Anyhow I don't do many CT wrappers or NC Cuban brands much so this is different. With a Raging Bitch IPA. The very grapefruit oriented one I had the other night. Very windy here but this cigar and grapefruit heavy IPA pare quite well. This cigar is mild but a bit nutty with cream and a hint of its own citrus though more lemon zest. Still nice during this crazy day that started at 7am at 60F then plunged to 29F. Winds all over the place. Up to 50+ mph gust with sustained 30+ mph winds. Canada Geese freaking out. The shouldn't be here anyway. Just the trash birds stay through Winter. That's another story. I'm relaxing. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I think I'm going to revisit an old friend. I used to have these all the time before I discovered Sungrown Fuente.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Fantastic


----------



## Scap

Wish I had discovered the MF line earlier....but making up for lost time.


----------



## Chris80

pigs in blanket said:


> I made sure I ate before smoking and towards the end of the cigar I started getting a little dizzy but I still enjoyed it


Man that stinks. I'm glad you got some good enjoyment out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

NormH3 said:


> Enjoying an inexpensive Casa de Garcia maduro in Robusto.


I'm going to grab some of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Tonight's progression......

Intemperance and some Thomas Tew Rum










Totally enjoying this stick










Well I'd say I nubed it......!










Loved this cigar, I will be getting more of these.

AZ330FZL


----------



## NormH3

Chris80 said:


> I'm going to grab some of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy them. A bundle of 20 can be had for less then $1.30 a stick. I also enjoy the Casa de Garcia RED. Every once in a while, I get one with a tight draw.


----------



## Hudabear

Punch Naturals Rothschild. First day of vacation. My sticks made it safely to Miami with my cutter, and my cheap lighter actually made it in my checked bag!!


----------



## Rondo

Christian Eiroa CBT Maduro

View attachment 65522


1/2 Licorice, wood grilled ribeye, raspberries and root beer. 
2/2 more steak, bakers chocolate and espresso. 
Sharp white pepper thru the nose. 
Do not attempt to drive or operate heavy machinery while smoking this cigar.


----------



## NormH3

Freyja Valhalla in robusto.


----------



## Hudabear

After pool cigar.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> After pool cigar.


I wish the had a "flip the bird" option, alongside the like button.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> I wish the had a "flip the bird" option, alongside the like button.


iPhone has that emoji, let me know if you can see it.


----------



## Scap

Hudabear said:


> iPhone has that emoji, let me know if you can see it.


So does Droid, but it won't load in Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

I can see mine on tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I'm offended 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> iPhone has that emoji, let me know if you can see it.


Yep. .right back atcha. . Don't have that on mine..Dammit ,I could really use that to..enjoy your vacation brother.


----------



## Hudabear

Thank you! So far so good and I'm here till the 9th.


----------



## Dentedcan

Yet another Oliva, turning into a bit of a fan boy.














Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Since I have 19 more I decided to try this ROTT. JR Cuban Alternative to the Cohiba Robusto. 







This is pretty damn good ROTT. I can't wait for the month by month progressions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Wife and I honeymooned in the Dominican last week so I'll condense those days into one post.

Wedding night was a My Father La Bijou with a rum and coke. This is a fantastic cigar.










First night in the Dominican was The Angels Anvil. Great cigar. Need more of these. I swear crowned heads can do no wrong. Had a dirty martini with this.










Aroma de Cuba. Good cigar. Dirty gray goose martini.










Finally I had an Undercrown... More like underwhelming. It was just ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Wife and I honeymooned in the Dominican last week so I'll condense those days into one post.
> 
> Wedding night was a My Father La Bijou with a rum and coke. This is a fantastic cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First night in the Dominican was The Angels Anvil. Great cigar. Need more of these. I swear crowned heads can do no wrong. Had a dirty martini with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aroma de Cuba. Good cigar. Dirty gray goose martini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I had an Undercrown... More like underwhelming. It was just ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Glad you two had a good time.

Oliva O Robusto


----------



## Scap

My Father #4 Lancero

Delicious


----------



## Rondo

@quazy50 Congrats Brother!!!
May you have many years of great moments together.


----------



## selpo

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the Last Czar?


----------



## Bird-Dog

quazy50 said:


> *Wife and I honeymooned* in the Dominican last week...


Oh Brother, you really stepped in it now! :wink2:

Congratulations! Here's to a lifetime of wedded bliss!


----------



## Turkmen

selpo said:


> How was the Last Czar?


It was great - 90 min of consistent thick smoke. I can't really describe all the flavors (as some other members of this forum masterfully do), but I really enjoyed it. I would definitely smoke it more often if the price was more affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFullMonte

Smoked a Cohiba Dominican today. Very mild smoke, very well constructed and good burn. Bit expensive though.

I have a MC petit tubos lined up for tonight. Was dry when I first bought it but been prepping it in my humidor.


----------



## selpo

Turkmen said:


> It was great - 90 min of consistent thick smoke. I can't really describe all the flavors (as some other members of this forum masterfully do), but I really enjoyed it. I would definitely smoke it more often if the price was more affordable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Turkmen

selpo said:


> Thank you!


Welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

It's a boy!!!! One of the reasons I chose this time to come down to Miami is because my sister was going into her ninth month and I wanted to help her and her husband around the house and with their daughter. After doctor visit yesterday today they went back and for whatever reason chose to C section. Mother and baby are doing well thank god!








Undercrown shade for celebration. Very sweet on the retro can't place it but it's a familiar taste. Very nice mild smoke with a lot of subtleties and thick smoke.


----------



## UBC03

Congrats Uncle Yehuda. Glad all went well. .


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> Congrats Uncle Yehuda. Glad all went well. .


Thanks! I have a joke with my sisters who had four daughters between the two of them that I wanted at least one nephew so I can be an uncle and not an aunt, but I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Chris80

Congratulations Huda!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Couldn't have asked for a nicer celebratory cigar. Very smooth through and through. The mild nature was complimented by the weather and sun. As much as I love Maduro for the rich cocoa and coffee profiles I think mild is my go to cigar to spend a lot of time with. Perfect burn line down to the very last puff.














last pic is for @Rondo


----------



## bradley

Think this one's been sitting for about three years wasn't bad cigar but I don't think I would get more unless it was at a really good deal.


----------



## selpo

Congrats @Hudabear


----------



## Chris80

Believe it or not I have never had one of these before. Fuente Double Chateau. I also have one in Maduro and one Sun Grown. I know @Rondo likes these so this is what I chose. Let's see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenF13

Skeptical at first, let this sit for a few months, and turned out great.


----------



## socalocmatt

Started with an oldass AVO 75th and ended with a Fuente Ani 08.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 65882


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 65882


Holy nub Batman. ..but if you're gonna nub something, that's the stick to do it to.


----------



## Champagne InHand

NormH3 said:


> Freyja Valhalla in robusto.


I have been looking for this exact cigar. What were you impressions of the Valhalla? Emma Viktorsson is supposed to have created a nice work of art?

We're did you buy it? Thanks in advance.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 65882


Holy Roach Coach, I bet you were a wild man in the Hippie Days :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

jdom58 said:


> holy roach coach, i bet you were a wild man in the hippie days



View attachment 65890

Would you believe I had a VW bus and followed the Grateful Dead down the east coast for a summer.


----------



## NormH3

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been looking for this exact cigar. What were you impressions of the Valhalla? Emma Viktorsson is supposed to have created a nice work of art?
> 
> We're did you buy it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


She and her husband were on a local cable "cigar" show in my area not long ago. I enjoyed it very much. I'm not good at detecting "notes" of anything, but there are some revues out there. The milk chocolate flavors were definitely there. I found mine at Cigar Federation but Small Batch also carries them and they have free shipping.


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 65890
> 
> Would you believe I had a VW bus and followed the Grateful Dead down the east coast for a summer.


That's awesome absolutely why not, bet it was long strange trip :wink2:

My first concert was in '71 (I was 13) The Schaefer Music Festival that used to be held in Central Park. We would hop the fence to get in and I remember Carole King, New Riders of the Purple Sage, and A LOT of women named Mary Jane.......... Didn't remember much after that LOL


----------



## Champagne InHand

A new one for me gifted by Chris80. Nica Rustica is a big chocolate bomb, but with some toasted wood and some coffee. It has that earthy taste in the mouth of dark tobacco. Very good although a bit different from my usual smoke. It went perfectly with an Irish stout. It is too chilly outside to write much more but it's nice to get out and enjoy a stick and a pint. Hopefully things will keep warming up.

Going to toss this as its getting a bit to strong in the nicotine department even with some purging. That and it's just too f#cking cold outside to smoke any longer. A sip of beer to wash the nicotine taste out of my mouth. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scap

JDom58 said:


> That's awesome absolutely why not, bet it was long strange trip :wink2:
> 
> My first concert was in '71 (I was 13) The Schaefer Music Festival that used to be held in Central Park. We would hop the fence to get in and I remember Carole King, New Riders of the Purple Sage, and A LOT of women named Mary Jane.......... Didn't remember much after that LOL


All I can say, is it is a good thing I grew up in the 80's. I would have been such a hippie if I had grown up in the late 60's to early 70's. 

The music from that era is timeless!


----------



## Wildone

Love Story.... With several years of rest my head still swam a bit.....


----------



## Rondo

Great to see you on this side of the tracks @Wildone


----------



## Chris80

Rosa Cuba. This came free with the JR Alts I ordered. Needs humi time but not bad. Pre light draw was all red pepper. I'm about 3/4 of an inch in. Burn is crooked but I evened it off. That stuff doesn't bother be. Very spongy stick. I just read that it's a mix filler so I won't be buying any of these ever. The draw is airy but good smoke output. Zero complexity. Fast burner. Mediocre at best tobacco flavors. Almost if not definitely a dog rocket. This stick was ditched shortly after the last picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seven20sticks

Had my first Nica Rustica yesterday after lunch. I was actually very impressed with the smoke. Great cigar that I'll certainly have again!


----------



## Doc Rock

The Don's Shark. Smooth as glass.


----------



## Chris80

Good to see you Doc! It's been a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbright

Proof I can perform variation on a theme on occasion.

Went for 2 LFD Colorado Oscura

And (Drum Roll Please)

2 Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 

(Sorry killed the first 77 before I took the picture.)


----------



## Scap

Doc Rock said:


> The Don's Shark. Smooth as glass.


Inspired me to dig one out.


----------



## Hudabear

My father #2 beli. After a long day of running around with nieces it was a nice decompressing smoke. Also my first from MF line and I quite enjoyed after the first inch.


----------



## Doc Rock

Chris80 said:


> Good to see you Doc! It's been a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris,

Between my wife's knee surgery and a nasty winter cold, it's been a few weeks since we have ventured to Leaf. Did so tonight.

BTW, rumor has it that the Don's Shark is the same blend as the Don's Casa Cuba line. It is also rumored that the Shark was a one-off for the Don's 80th birthday, so there might not be any more for a while.:boohoo:


----------



## George007

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## George007

Tabak Cafe Con Leche. 2 years aged. It is a Starbucks you can puff!


----------



## Chris80

This stick was OK ROTT. I have a bundle of these scattered between two humidors and a tupperdor. This one has been at 65% for about 11 weeks and it's REALLY good now. 
Fantastic smoke output. Perfect burn and 3/4 to 1" ash that held strong. Consistent stick with little change throughout but that's ok with me since oddly, it changed from a short/medium finish to a medium/long. It wasn't harsh the first ones I had but this time it was more sweet tobacco. The draw was slightly loose but easy to control. All in all I am very happy with these and I will get more. 
I should add that with it being so dry, both my humidors are around 56% RH. My tupperdor is solid 69%. I am definitely appreciating the lower RH. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Fuente Fuente opus x...very nice. Celebrating my four year old son's relatively smooth tonsillectomy/Adenoid removal. Hate to see the little man in the hospital, hopefully this is it for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

lroy76 said:


> Fuente Fuente opus x...very nice. Celebrating my four year old son's relatively smooth tonsillectomy/Adenoid removal. Hate to see the little man in the hospital, hopefully this is it for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had mine cut out at 4 years of age and they put those tubes in the eardrums as well. It sucked but I remember I got to eat as much ice cream and Popsicles as I wanted for a week. That was back in the early 70s. My daughter had tubes when young. I remember when hers fell out as thins healed but I don't remember it for myself. I do remember having to wear a shower cap and having to be really careful when washing my hair. Since I had to wear a swim cap when going into a pool, I joined a swim team at that young age of 4. I still can power through the breast stroke or international backstroke and ocean swimming still remains one of my favorite things to do when down in warm waters.

The little guy will recover. Hopefully he likes sherbet. The ice cream tends to get messy because of the creaminess.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## pachowder

i smoked an lfd air bender with an espresso topped with whipped cream. not sure why but when i but out any lfd, i need some sweet with it...weak i know


----------



## lroy76

Following up the opus x with la aroma de Cuba. Not disappointing at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiding

Sorry I don't have a camera at the minute. I'm enjoying a Cohiba Red Dot right now, so far I'm liking it. I also just got a boveda pack for my humi jar! I can finally start a small collection!


----------



## GrouchoM

Briosos maduro robusto (which cracked and fell apart on me). I gave up 2/3 in.


----------



## wwiding

Flathead Sparkplug. Interesting.


----------



## Chris80

My after work cigar today. This one has been resting without cello for quite some time. Very spicy.








Upon the advice of a member on here  I am branching out beyond sungrowns and purposely trying different wrappers. It is nice to be out of the box again. I kind of forgot what the experimenting was about. It was weird, I was at the B&M the other night and walked into the humidor as I have done many times now, but the other night, the smell was as it was when I first got back into cigar smoking. It was very calming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Getting close to done with a Padron 4k Maduro. Damn, I just love these sticks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally weather that is above freezing. A veritable heat wave coming through this Wednesday. Sunny now but we will have lots of rain between now and then. Hopefully it washes all the salt from the roads and such. I'm sick of the salt coating everything! 
Now to have a smoke. Torpedo of the 1964 Annie with an even split of pineapple juice and sailor Jerry's over ice. A good start to the afternoon. 
The ladies are at a local tournament for volleyball but still 45 minutes away. Hopefully I can attend tomorrow. 









These sticks will always be in my top 5. I just love them.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

pachowder said:


> i smoked an lfd air bender with an espresso topped with whipped cream. not sure why but when i but out any lfd, i need some sweet with it...weak i know


A golf buddy of mine grabbed an LFD d.l. outta my travel box a couple summers ago. He doesn't smoke and we'd been drinking all day. I told him to grab a Gurkha, but he insisted he like the bands on the LFD ,so he wanted it. Half way through he was throwing up. .Coulda been one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. To me anyway


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> A golf buddy of mine grabbed an LFD d.l. outta my travel box a couple summers ago. He doesn't smoke and we'd been drinking all day. I told him to grab a Gurkha, but he insisted he like the bands on the LFD ,so he wanted it. Half way through he was throwing up. .Coulda been one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. To me anyway


LFD DL will make you regret not waiting until after a heavy meal.

Believe it or not, so will that little Ezra Zion Tantrum.


----------



## Champagne InHand

An ode to Rondo. I know the background sun ruins it plus I have at least 30 minutes or more in this stick, but it's a start.

The Sun poked through and ill imaged the cigar band. I thought it was picture worthy. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Darker beer and darker smoke from a rainy dark Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

It gets better and better with every puff 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Yard cleanup and Olivia V with Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

What a great cigar...










from Hoosierville


----------



## Scap

Second stick of the day.
Man o war Virtue.


----------



## Chris80

Hanging with some good people having a cigar. No complaints here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

L'Atelier Surrogates Crystal Baller


----------



## Shaver702

Oliva V


----------



## Sprouthog

Aging Room M356


----------



## fimpster

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project. I got six of them and an ashtray from cbid for $18. I'd never had one before, but for $3 a stick I figured it was only a small risk. Well, it paid off. It was an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## GrouchoM

*Private Label natural maduro*

Ok. Here we go the first smoke post with a serious question: I'm smoking a "Private Label" natural maduro. I was told it was a Davidoff 2nd. It said it right on the bag I pulled them from (photo attached). My query is does Davidoff sell 2nds of did I just get in line to buy a bridge in Brooklyn from a Nigerian prince? I may do a review on it later (I do that from time to time).


----------



## wwiding

A. Fuentes Gran Reserva. I've solved my lighting issues and my cigars finally burn evenly! 
I've smoked more this weekend than I ever have before, I'm normally a once weekly kind of guy. 
I see wine fridges at my local antique stores from time to time, I think I'm going to pick one up and set up a wine-a-dor


----------



## Champagne InHand

wwiding said:


> A. Fuentes Gran Reserva. I've solved my lighting issues and my cigars finally burn evenly!
> I've smoked more this weekend than I ever have before, I'm normally a once weekly kind of guy.
> I see wine fridges at my local antique stores from time to time, I think I'm going to pick one up and set up a wine-a-dor


Storage really becomes a bigger issue each and every day. I'm a box guy. Wine-a-dors just don't do it for me. I would need something much larger than a 2.5 cubic foot fridge and high temps are never a problem here. I could easily build a small walk-in humidor over next Winter. I do worry that it could detract from the resale value of the house if we ever sold and moved South. A wine cellar doesn't reduce value and in some cases can increase values, but with the anti smoke Nazis along with the fact our neighborhood is mostly retirees, I wonder. We do live on the only street where you don't have to be 55+ to buy, but I guess pulling down a small walk-in is relatively simple. I just want a small 4'x4' area with active ventilation for smoking indoors in my man cave. That would make Winter so much more bare able.

I also need to ask when is too much. I could exit this world tomorrow or in 20 years. I don't think my family and wife would know what to do with all the remaining cigars. Wines can be shared or auctioned off. Is there anything like that for cigars?

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## wwiding

Champagne InHand said:


> Storage really becomes a bigger issue each and every day. I'm a box guy. Wine-a-dors just don't do it for me. I would need something much larger than a 2.5 cubic foot fridge and high temps are never a problem here. I could easily build a small walk-in humidor over next Winter. I do worry that it could detract from the resale value of the house if we ever sold and moved South. A wine cellar doesn't reduce value and in some cases can increase values, but with the anti smoke Nazis along with the fact our neighborhood is mostly retirees, I wonder. We do live on the only street where you don't have to be 55+ to buy, but I guess pulling down a small walk-in is relatively simple. I just want a small 4'x4' area with active ventilation for smoking indoors in my man cave. That would make Winter so much more bare able.
> 
> I also need to ask when is too much. I could exit this world tomorrow or in 20 years. I don't think my family and wife would know what to do with all the remaining cigars. Wines can be shared or auctioned off. Is there anything like that for cigars?
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


A walk in would be pretty cool. You're right on the resale value though. I bet the cigars could be auctioned off.


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Storage really becomes a bigger issue each and every day. I'm a box guy. Wine-a-dors just don't do it for me. I would need something much larger than a 2.5 cubic foot fridge and high temps are never a problem here. I could easily build a small walk-in humidor over next Winter. I do worry that it could detract from the resale value of the house if we ever sold and moved South. A wine cellar doesn't reduce value and in some cases can increase values, but with the anti smoke Nazis along with the fact our neighborhood is mostly retirees, I wonder. We do live on the only street where you don't have to be 55+ to buy, but I guess pulling down a small walk-in is relatively simple. I just want a small 4'x4' area with active ventilation for smoking indoors in my man cave. That would make Winter so much more bare able.
> 
> I also need to ask when is too much. I could exit this world tomorrow or in 20 years. I don't think my family and wife would know what to do with all the remaining cigars. Wines can be shared or auctioned off. Is there anything like that for cigars?
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Maybe when you sell, you'll run into a buyer that smokes cigars. You could always throw in the cigars as an incentive or in the price of the house. I know if you're humidor was included when I bought my house I'd of paid a couple thousand extra. That's like a 20 year payment plan on cigars. You could tell the wife every box of cigars is an investment in your property value. Easier than landscaping. 
If they don't like it. It's pretty much the same material used in a sauna. Take out the shelves and call it that.


----------



## Turkmen

Finally after 24 hours of rain it's sunny again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Fuente Double Chateau

View attachment 66161


1/2 sweet butter, caramel, popcorn 
2/2 latte, pretzel, vanilla

Smooth, rich, mild-medium, pepper free. 
Not what I ordinarily reach for (why I have some for sale in The Marketplace) but recommended for anyone looking to develop a rookie palate or if you enjoy these flavors.


----------



## Turkmen

Rondo said:


> Fuente Double Chateau
> 
> View attachment 66161
> 
> 
> 1/2 sweet butter, caramel, popcorn
> 
> 2/2 latte, pretzel, vanilla
> 
> Smooth, rich, mild-medium, pepper free.
> 
> Not what I ordinarily reach for (why I have some for sale in The Marketplace) but recommended for anyone looking to develop a rookie palate or if you enjoy these flavors.


Oh man, I wish I could taste all district flavors. Most things I smoke fall into two categories: taste good, and taste not so good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Turkmen said:


> Oh man, I wish I could taste all district flavors. Most things I smoke fall into two categories: taste good, and taste not so good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some sticks have more distinct flavor than others. I know that I'm usually in your boat with being unable to distinguish real flavors but for example when I had the Partagas Febrero the flavors were too distinct for even me to miss.


----------



## Turkmen

Hudabear said:


> Some sticks have more distinct flavor than others. I know that I'm usually in your boat with being unable to distinguish real flavors but for example when I had the Partagas Febrero the flavors were too distinct for even me to miss.


Yeah. I guess I exaggerated a bit. I can distinguished that some taste more chocolaty, or spicy, or earthy, or nutty. But I can't separate red pepper vs black, neither I can pinpoint specific nut.

Well, I don't think it will stop me from smoking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Yeah. I guess I exaggerated a bit. I can distinguished that some taste more chocolaty, or spicy, or earthy, or nutty. But I can't separate red pepper vs black, neither I can pinpoint specific nut.
> 
> Well, I don't think it will stop me from smoking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took me a long time to be able to pick out flavors. However, and I don't think I am alone, I read a lot of reviews on different cigars and look for what others taste and I take it from there. My biggest joy in a cigar is when I can get cashews and walnuts and hazelnuts. That's why I like the Sungrown Fuente and X000 series Padrons so much. But I I find my close seconds are Connecticut broadleaf wrappers because I get a rich buttery creamy flavors. Sumatras to me are sweet like pure cane sugar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Palate wise, I've lucked out.
Between giving up cigs, 11 years ago and being a foodie working my way thru high school, and college in some high end restaurants, I've been able to pull distinct flavors from cigars, wines and some whiskys. I'm a big fan of Indian and African spices, several salts and peppers, saffron, herbs, raw, smoked, cooked or brined, fish, and mushrooms. I recently saw someone posted here from Redding, Ca., and I remembered coming down into that town after a couple weeks of motorcycle camping north of there to find some of the freshest and tasteful vegetables that don't make it to my part of the country. 
I've also been fortunate to have spent many teen summers in different parts of the Mediterranean with relatives (dad is Greek/Italian).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yep. Wines and food gave me smell memory. It's something that builds up over time. I did however buy a kit that had bottles of major wine aromas then flip cards that matched the corresponding bottles. It was very fun at first. It worked best in Summer, but in wine you need to go to the local market frequently and smell the fresh fruit. Mash up fresh berries and smell them over a few hours as well as taste them. It really help to go to the local home goods store in Spring and smell certain flowers. Know the difference between white and purple flowers. We have Flower City Sunday's at the public market. Filled with fresh spices to be planted and loads of flowers. 

Acacia and Gardenias are the best and most memorable white flowers and are easy to spot. African Violets are one of the easiest purple flowers to recognize in wine or cigars. Other florals like roses, hibiscus are also present in some wines, booze and tobacco. Great burgundy have rose petals in the bouquet. Some that I love have lavender. 

Oh if any of you have visited gents clubs and wonder what that common aroma is on most of the dancers... It's lavender from ladies shaving cream. Lavender has a very distinct smell and I have had it in a few cigars. 

Smell and taste different nuts. Heating them accentuates their smells. Good to know your basic spices. Curry powder is a mix of tumeric without any big aroma, cinnamon, cumin, cloves, and pepper but the mix varies everywhere it is used. 
Chinese five spice has similar spices, but no tumeric, add star anise and red pepper. 

While I hit on star anise. Know the different black licorice smells. It's tough to differentiate at first but star anise is used in most Asian cuisine. Also so many liqueurs of the Mediterranean including Italian Sambvca and Greek Ouzo. It's also in Absinthe along with the other
Licorice herbs fennel seed and licorice root. I think licorice root is also from the fennel plant. Much like Coriander is the seed and plant name if cilantro. Americans familiar with SouthWestern food and Mexican know Cilantro. It is called Asian Parsley but most countries know it as coriander leaves. 

If you just started, smell memories take some time and a lot of refreshing over and over. Smell memory really helps out when backpacking as the smells in the trail can lead you to wild onion, fresh berries, rosemary which is scented much like a mellow pine. Sage us used in poultry seasoning as is Rosemary. Sage is in many cigars and typical smell of the old West. It's used in lots of pork and sausages. 

Lastly Provencial herbs or herbs de Provence, as in Provence, France. These 3 spices grow along all roads and dirt roads like weeds around the Americas. Oregano, used a lot in Mexican food as well as the primary green herb in most pizza sauces. Basil. The green leafy spice used most in Pasta Red Sauce and Thyme. Thyme is in most soups, so many sauces and is amazing fresh. All 3 are called herbs de Provence and can be purchased as a mix or individually. They really smell best fresh but you use what is available. Many natural or healthy food stores will have fresh spices and dried spices they will grind fresh for you. It's good to have them grind a bit if cardamon for you. It's a African spice but used in tons of soups as sausages. Moroccan food is what I think of but like Saffron it's also used in Spanish food. Look for American saffron as the real stuff is really expensive. It's red in color. Distinct in rice dishes and with seafood. Paella Valenciana. Going Allspice berries, which are hard little balls. These are the spice of Jamaica. If you have had jerked chicken you know the smell of allspice, which is also similar to nutmeg. Nutmeg is best when you grate the nut rather than grind it. I think some nutmeg is in Asian Five spice and in some curries but another big Caribbean spice as well. 

With pepper. Black and white usually refer to the berry ground. White is usually much hotter than black. Red peppercorns do exist but are more pink and I believe they are just a bit different and less heat than white peppercorns. Usually when you see the description red pepper, it's referring to a chile but specifically ground cayenne pepper(which is a chile, from the Americas,) think Tabasco sauce or at least the original. Differentiating chile peppers really comes to play in food where it is critical to know but not so much in cigars unless you smell smoke charred peppers. Chipotle is the most common chile pepper that has the skin burnt off but also Pablano and Ancho. Again I would just use Chipotle if I smelled charred chile pepper. 

Know your mustards. Probably more useful in foods, but people take mustard very seriously in some circles. 

Anyhow, keeping you smell memory intact takes a lot of exercising the olfactory organ that is at the top of your nasal cavity close towards the sinuses. Taste is really a combination of smell and the 4 basics the to go can make out. Sweet, the tip of the tongue and bitter, the back of the tongue, salty and sour, which are on either sides of the tongue. 

Anyway sorry for that Encyclopedia a Brown treatment which most of you knew anyway but I put it up there for those that want to brush up. I've hosted wine tasting and educational seminars. It's great to know the foods that enhance both the flavor of wine it spirit but also the food itself. Booze is used to either coat the palate or to cleanse the palate. Food too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Yep. Wines and food gave me smell memory. It's something that builds up over time. I did however buy a kit that had bottles of major wine aromas then flip cards that matched the corresponding bottles. It was very fun at first. It worked best in Summer, but in wine you need to go to the local market frequently and smell the fresh fruit. Mash up fresh berries and smell them over a few hours as well as taste them. It really help to go to the local home goods store in Spring and smell certain flowers. Know the difference between white and purple flowers. We have Flower City Sunday's at the public market. Filled with fresh spices to be planted and loads of flowers.
> 
> Acacia and Gardenias are the best and most memorable white flowers and are easy to spot. African Violets are one of the easiest purple flowers to recognize in wine or cigars. Other florals like roses, hibiscus are also present in some wines, booze and tobacco. Great burgundy have rose petals in the bouquet. Some that I love have lavender.
> 
> Oh if any of you have visited gents clubs and wonder what that common aroma is on most of the dancers... It's lavender from ladies shaving cream. Lavender has a very distinct smell and I have had it in a few cigars.
> 
> Smell and taste different nuts. Heating them accentuates their smells. Good to know your basic spices. Curry powder is a mix of tumeric without any big aroma, cinnamon, cumin, cloves, and pepper but the mix varies everywhere it is used.
> Chinese five spice has similar spices, but no tumeric, add star anise and red pepper.
> 
> While I hit on star anise. Know the different black licorice smells. It's tough to differentiate at first but star anise is used in most Asian cuisine. Also so many liqueurs of the Mediterranean including Italian Sambvca and Greek Ouzo. It's also in Absinthe along with the other
> Licorice herbs fennel seed and licorice root. I think licorice root is also from the fennel plant. Much like Coriander is the seed and plant name if cilantro. Americans familiar with SouthWestern food and Mexican know Cilantro. It is called Asian Parsley but most countries know it as coriander leaves.
> 
> If you just started, smell memories take some time and a lot of refreshing over and over. Smell memory really helps out when backpacking as the smells in the trail can lead you to wild onion, fresh berries, rosemary which is scented much like a mellow pine. Sage us used in poultry seasoning as is Rosemary. Sage is in many cigars and typical smell of the old West. It's used in lots of pork and sausages.
> 
> Lastly Provencial herbs or herbs de Provence, as in Provence, France. These 3 spices grow along all roads and dirt roads like weeds around the Americas. Oregano, used a lot in Mexican food as well as the primary green herb in most pizza sauces. Basil. The green leafy spice used most in Pasta Red Sauce and Thyme. Thyme is in most soups, so many sauces and is amazing fresh. All 3 are called herbs de Provence and can be purchased as a mix or individually. They really smell best fresh but you use what is available. Many natural or healthy food stores will have fresh spices and dried spices they will grind fresh for you. It's good to have them grind a bit if cardamon for you. It's a African spice but used in tons of soups as sausages. Moroccan food is what I think of but like Saffron it's also used in Spanish food. Look for American saffron as the real stuff is really expensive. It's red in color. Distinct in rice dishes and with seafood. Paella Valenciana. Going Allspice berries, which are hard little balls. These are the spice of Jamaica. If you have had jerked chicken you know the smell of allspice, which is also similar to nutmeg. Nutmeg is best when you grate the nut rather than grind it. I think some nutmeg is in Asian Five spice and in some curries but another big Caribbean spice as well.
> 
> With pepper. Black and white usually refer to the berry ground. White is usually much hotter than black. Red peppercorns do exist but are more pink and I believe they are just a bit different and less heat than white peppercorns. Usually when you see the description red pepper, it's referring to a chile but specifically ground cayenne pepper(which is a chile, from the Americas,) think Tabasco sauce or at least the original. Differentiating chile peppers really comes to play in food where it is critical to know but not so much in cigars unless you smell smoke charred peppers. Chipotle is the most common chile pepper that has the skin burnt off but also Pablano and Ancho. Again I would just use Chipotle if I smelled charred chile pepper.
> 
> Know your mustards. Probably more useful in foods, but people take mustard very seriously in some circles.
> 
> Anyhow, keeping you smell memory intact takes a lot of exercising the olfactory organ that is at the top of your nasal cavity close towards the sinuses. Taste is really a combination of smell and the 4 basics the to go can make out. Sweet, the tip of the tongue and bitter, the back of the tongue, salty and sour, which are on either sides of the tongue.
> 
> Anyway sorry for that Encyclopedia a Brown treatment which most of you knew anyway but I put it up there for those that want to brush up. I've hosted wine tasting and educational seminars. It's great to know the foods that enhance both the flavor of wine it spirit but also the food itself. Booze is used to either coat the palate or to cleanse the palate. Food too.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You definitely post some of the most interesting stuff to look further into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry, I just got going. Smells are a fascinating subject to me as well as the whole origins of spices and trying to circumnavigate the globe rather than face the violence and hostilities trying to bring back spices along the Silk Road or other well travelled routes from Europe through Asia. 

Like Rondo I know tons of foodies, but I do the cooking in our house. I make sausage too as well as smoke and cure meats. I love all of it and have big wine reference books as well as books called "Charcuterie" and "Salume." Rondo would love Salume in Seattle. We have a few places that are Italian food stores here. I like going in but they are struggling to stay in business with mega markets like Wegman's and Whole Foods poaching a lot of their specialty items. Lob laws in Toronto, Ontario in General is the same,many completely awesome. The wholesale foods warehouses also eat into the meat markets (no not singles bars,) as well as the ethnic food shops. It's sad and something I have tried to teach my kids to be open to trying. Unfortunately wife number 2, the current one for the past 20, is seafood-a-phobic especially fish. She's passed that along to my youngest. That's what happens when the boys at the family shared lake cottage pull yellow perch all day from Lake Ontario and throw the fillets in a big cast iron pot with melted butter in it. The kids all became pretty repulsed by that. 

Like Rondo,mi have started using different finishing salts. They can really make a huge difference. I like the Fleur de Sol, which is a French Sea Salt but really the best plain salt to add to your meal after it is cooked. We have the pink Himalayan, the red Hawaiian, Habanero Mexican salt, Applewood smoked salt, Fleur de Sol and some black salt as well. Food stuff can add up and takes a lot of storage room. Our regional public market is great and sells all of the above but Amazon is an excellent source for specialty food items. 

I have been doing wine for over 25 years and have the reference books to show. Many of them have amazing pictures and maps but are thicker than most college texts used to be. If anybody ever wants to borrow some feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm also willing to give away the wine kit. You just pay shipping. It's a product Wine Enthusiast put it in a cedar box. It retained for about $250, and I just don't use it a d need to clear space. A fun way to spend the night drinking and smoking with friends. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Turkmen

Oh my. Definitely lots of good info. Thank you for sharing.

All this talk makes me hungry. I'm gonna go get a burger....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I'm having a DE Acid Deep Dish. I like the Acid Kuba Kuba a lot, and the Deep Dish has a very similar flavor and aroma profile, but the size is just weird. A box pressed 60 RG is just not comfortable to hold and smoke, let alone cut. Neither of my two cutters would fit, so I punched it out a bunch on the cap. Well, that made for too loose of a draw. Oops, lesson learned.


----------



## UBC03

fimpster said:


> I'm having a DE Acid Deep Dish. I like the Acid Kuba Kuba a lot, and the Deep Dish has a very similar flavor and aroma profile, but the size is just weird. A box pressed 60 RG is just not comfortable to hold and smoke, let alone cut. Neither of my two cutters would fit, so I punched it out a bunch on the cap. Well, that made for too loose of a draw. Oops, lesson learned.


On big smokes like that just make a 3 leaf clover with your punch


----------



## fimpster

UBC03 said:


> On big smokes like that just make a 3 leaf clover with your punch


I've been taking notes as I learn what I like to smoke, and that is exactly what I had put in my notes. Good advice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rocky Patel The Edge courtesy of Chris80. It's a bit damp but definitely picked up a load of nuances with humidor time. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## GrouchoM

UPDATE: Private Stock natural maduro This was a harsh and bitter tasting smoke from start to finish and I put down the but eventually and didn't finish. I will post my review.


----------



## Chris80

HDM Petit. Good quick sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Maxx Brazil Robusto


----------



## GrouchoM

The one that started it all. C&C Rollback Toro maduro.


----------



## php007

Enjoyed a Casa Fuente Maduro at Casa Fuente. Then a Davidoff Royal Robusto at the Davidoff Bar.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Another Don Tomas Cameroon perfecto.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

A little dry ... must not have let it rest enough ... it tunneled a bit ... as soon as I recognized it I cut it back to where the tobacco was clean, relit ... good to go!


----------



## pigs in blanket

Alec Bradley Coyol great stick reminds me of RyJ Habana reserve


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

We got up early and checked the weather; it was supposed to get up to 60 today (ended up 70)! Got gussied up and went to our favorite local coffee shop an I had a white chocolate mocha with an Illusione R. The paring was less than ideal, but it wasn't bad. The cigar was great, but I smoked it a little bit faster than I should have. After that we went to the mall and split a fire-cooked pizza, an Annie's pretzel, and some salted caramel ice cream (carb up day). Now we're back home and unwinding, drinking a Stella. 'twas a good day, I don't have many of those!

3 Rothchildes down, 47 to go!


----------



## Chris80

Just lit the grill and lit this one up at the same time. Just a little Nicaraguan. Love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

EP Carillo inch...strange feeling cigar. Very soft and spongey. Doesn't draw great so far or taste great for that matter. I'll give it another five minutes to improve before I ditch it for something else.

Updated: had to put it out...smoke too hot and too hard to draw. May have been a dud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally enjoying an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. I love these sticks and this is what I went back for at SBC on Sunday. With Irish Stout. 








Really these are about the same experience as the better Cuban cigars. I just love them.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scap

Illusione H-Town Lancero


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Finally enjoying an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. I love these sticks and this is what I went back for at SBC on Sunday. With Irish Stout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really these are about the same experience as the better Cuban cigars. I just love them.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I am looking forward to smoking the one you bombed. The flavor profile sounds *right* up my alley. No ligero, medium? Toast, cream, light pepper? YASSSSS


----------



## Sprouthog

Jh 44s


----------



## quazy50

Excellent cigar. Thanks @VersionX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I am looking forward to smoking the one you bombed. The flavor profile sounds *right* up my alley. No ligero, medium? Toast, cream, light pepper? YASSSSS


Yes these are beautiful medium sticks that are similar to Habano Partagas Serie D no.4 but longer and thinner. Elegant, enjoyable and very relaxing. The Epernay are my favorite line in the Illusione portfolio. I have had several different violas and they all seem consistent in flavors and strength. Excellent shade grown wrappers. The pair nicely with almost anything morning or evening. Just give them the time over smoking the fast.

I had one of the mini box shaped cigars that you sent this am while walking the dog. One of the better mini cigars that really hit the spot. I bought a tin of Macanudo mini cigars but they seemed harsh. I might take the cellophane off then to see if they improve and I smoked the first stick in a cold day waiting for car repairs, so a second chance is warranted. I'm so looking forward to not having cold rain or freezing precipitation. Relaxing walks with the puppy who becomes a dog in a couple weeks.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> I had one of the mini box shaped cigars that you sent this am while walking the dog. One of the better mini cigars that really hit the spot.


Villiger Exports. Was it the maduro (brown) or the natural (yellow)? Since you said it was satisfying, I assume the former? lol

Glad you liked it. I have yet to find a better 15-30 minute smoke


----------



## NormH3

Brickhouse Robusto Natural


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked the brown warped villager courtesy of Amelia. It was good. Plenty of lavenday with the chocolate. So the one yesterday had to be the yellow wrapped villager. I liked both but prefer the yellow wrapped one this time of year as things warm up. Time to let many of the Maduro wrapped sticks rest of be smoked around midnight. 

If you could tell us how to get ahold of those sticks I would appreciate it. Great 20-25 minute stick. Reminds me of flavors in some Habano shorts or half corona. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> I smoked the brown warped villager courtesy of Amelia. It was good. Plenty of lavenday with the chocolate. So the one yesterday had to be the yellow wrapped villager. I liked both but prefer the yellow wrapped one this time of year as things warm up. Time to let many of the Maduro wrapped sticks rest of be smoked around midnight.
> 
> If you could tell us how to get ahold of those sticks I would appreciate it. Great 20-25 minute stick. Reminds me of flavors in some Habano shorts or half corona.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


PM'd. One can obtain 50 boxes between $43-$50

The maduros and naturals say "havana seed", but I have heard rumors that the filler is not just ISOM seed but...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Aurora Connecticut.

Salted sourdough pretzel and cream soda, subtle earth. Bready retrohale.


----------



## Chris80

Padron 2000 Natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 66561


If I didn't take it out of the cello myself, I'd swear one of youz dipped this in unsalted butter and rolled it in sugar cookie crumbs.
V-licious 
That's what 6 months will do to a stick.
ROTT my azz.

View attachment 66577


----------



## GrouchoM

Don Diego Sun Grown babies 60


----------



## fimpster

I'm currently 30 minutes into a Gurkha Beauty Gran Torpedo. It came with the CI newbie sampler/humidor combo, and I was expecting it to be quite mediocre based off reviews I've read. It's actually better than I was expecting. Its fairly one dimensional and quite mild so far, but not a bad newbie stick. It doesn't come close to my current faves, the Nub Maduro or MF Le Bijou 1922, but I wouldn't call it a dog rocket.


----------



## Doc Rock

Don Carlos Presidente.


----------



## AZ330FZL

fimpster said:


> I'm currently 30 minutes into a Gurkha Beauty Gran Torpedo. It came with the CI newbie sampler/humidor combo, and I was expecting it to be quite mediocre based off reviews I've read. It's actually better than I was expecting. Its fairly one dimensional and quite mild so far, but not a bad newbie stick. It doesn't come close to my current faves, the Nub Maduro or MF Le Bijou 1922, but I wouldn't call it a dog rocket.


I totally agree, not the best I have ever had but if you get them in a sampler or for cheap it's not a bad mild stick.

Had one the other night and it was nice.










AZ330FZL


----------



## AZ330FZL

Tonight's indulgence:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My first time with a T-52. Man it was tasty.










I would say I enjoyed it!










I was able to enjoy it at a great place I found on my business trip. The Grapevine Cigar Shop in Grapevine, Texas. Great place, selection and people. If your in Dallas check it out.

AZ330FZL


----------



## NormH3

81° on the south facing patio today.


----------



## NormH3

Rondo said:


> View attachment 66561
> 
> 
> If I didn't take it out of the cello myself, I'd swear one of youz dipped this in unsalted butter and rolled it in sugar cookie crumbs.
> V-licious
> That's what 6 months will do to a stick.
> ROTT my azz.
> 
> View attachment 66577


Haven't tried these yet. Need to put it on my bucket list of smokes. @Rondo which of the Serie V is that?


----------



## UBC03

Bought these a few years ago. I think 40 of them on sale for around 30$...Smoked this dog rocket while I was picking up after my dogs.i thought it was fitting. Tasted like strong tobacco and not good tobacco. But they've gotten better. My notes said " awful, horrible, give them away"..maybe in two more years I'll actually be able to finish one.


----------



## wwiding

I'm smoking some box pressed unlabeled POS from a cheap tobaco shop in town. I went there because it was the only local place with boveda packs, unfortunately they only had the packs in 72's and I think that may be a bit much for the jar I use as a humidor. We'll see though, I was afraid the jar wouldn't hold a seal but it's working so well I may grab a few more from my local thrift shop.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Bought these a few years ago. I think 40 of them on sale for around 30$...Smoked this dog rocket while I was picking up after my dogs.i thought it was fitting. Tasted like strong tobacco and not good tobacco. But they've gotten better. My notes said " awful, horrible, give them away"..maybe in two more years I'll actually be able to finish one.


Good luck with that. In my experience, aging a dog-rocket just makes it into an old dog-rocket.

I've pitched quite a few "bargains" into the round-file for lesser transgressions!


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Good luck with that. In my experience, aging a dog-rocket just makes it into an old dog-rocket.
> 
> I've pitched quite a few "bargains" into the round-file for lesser transgressions!


I'll throw em in my golf bag and give em away and listen to the guys tell me how good they are. Best cigar prices still sells them. Someone gave them 5 stars. .makes me wonder what kinda crap this guy is used to smoking.


----------



## Rondo

I believe it was double Robusto


----------



## Doc Rock

Opus X Power Ranger. 80 degrees on March 9. Life is good!

Nothing beats a firm, tight ash.


----------



## Rondo

That looks like a really smooth wrapper. How did it burn?


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> That looks like a really smooth wrapper. How did it burn?


Took it off before I tossed it. .wanted to post it as a warning to new guys lookin for cheap sticks. They're cheap for a reason. .plus it was the best part of the smoke. .actually I remove the band on all my smokes after they warm up. .tossed the turd,but had the band in my pocket.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> Took it off before I tossed it. .wanted to post it as a warning to new guys lookin for cheap sticks. They're cheap for a reason. .plus it was the best part of the smoke. .actually I remove the band on all my smokes after they warm up. .tossed the turd,but had the band in my pocket.


I may be crazy but I think he was asking about the actual wrapper. Was it a tight burn line? 
Or maybe he was asking about the band.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> I may be crazy but I think he was asking about the actual wrapper. Was it a tight burn line?
> Or maybe he was asking about the band.


I just got it. .he was talking about my finger. ..I think


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> That looks like a really smooth wrapper. How did it burn?


The band already reminded me of a gas station bathroom condom machine package... JUST PLEASURE... and the photo presentation didn't help alleviate that disturbing impression any!

There! That ought ta' keep @*UBC03* from ever attempting to smoke one of those things again!


----------



## UBC03

That's funny bro


----------



## Hudabear

Lol


----------



## Rondo

Ss

View attachment 66650


----------



## Sprouthog

Ratzilla


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Hudabear

Home safe after ten long days in Miami away from my stash, but they survived! Came home and before unpacking I had to relax and have a smoke. What a wonderful mild-medium cigar.


----------



## Hudabear

Hudabear said:


> Home safe after ten long days in Miami away from my stash, but they survived! Came home and before unpacking I had to relax and have a smoke. What a wonderful mild-medium cigar.


Do you think those green spots are just light spots or can it be the onset of mold?


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Do you think those green spots are just light spots or can it be the onset of mold?


Brother it's too late now to worry about that don't ya think? It looks like a water spot to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Lol I know but it's good to ask for next time. Everything is a learning experience.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Lol I know but it's good to ask for next time. Everything is a learning experience.


You're right about that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiding

I'm getting jealous looking at some of these cigars. I can't wait to start my collection.


----------



## NormH3

RyJ 1875










EDIT: Had to ditch the 1875 as the draw was a tad tight. I really wanted the AJF New World anyway.  A pleasant 84° on the south patio today.


----------



## Chris80

First time having one of these. It's been resting for a while now. Beautiful evening for a Montecristo #2.








Excellent smoke output, burn, ash and flavor. 
Still in the 1/3 and its creamy buttery and rich. Strong breezes and the ash is solid.
















Still creamy and buttery but walnuts just joined the party. This is definitely a treat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Shhhh....it's a Gurkha and it's good...prior to that I had a AB nica puro diamond. Tough draw, but a nice taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Nubbing an Illusione Singularé Anunnaki.

Very nice stick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> First time having one of these. It's been resting for a while now. Beautiful evening for a Montecristo #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent smoke output, burn, ash and flavor.
> Still in the 1/3 and its creamy buttery and rich. Strong breezes and the ash is solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still creamy and buttery but walnuts just joined the party. This is definitely a treat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 10 pack special a few months back. I'm hoping they are a very enjoyable mild-medium smoke. Perfect for the warm weather.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a 10 pack special a few months back. I'm hoping they are a very enjoyable mild-medium smoke. Perfect for the warm weather.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


To me, VERY enjoyable. Towards the end of the 2/3 it gained a little strength. Nothing major, certainly not tarry, I noticed it as the finish got slightly longer. I smoked it to the fingertips. It was really that good. I would say I bought it mid December. I took it out of the cello and put it with my other un cellod' sticks. It was worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiding

Chris80 said:


> First time having one of these. It's been resting for a while now. Beautiful evening for a Montecristo #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent smoke output, burn, ash and flavor.
> Still in the 1/3 and its creamy buttery and rich. Strong breezes and the ash is solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still creamy and buttery but walnuts just joined the party. This is definitely a treat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great. You've just convinced my to add one to my new collection.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiding

I should have put it in my humidor but I wanted to try it. I'm going to order some Boveda 62's or 65's for the jar thingy, 72 is way to much.


----------



## NormH3

Macanudo....not to be confused with the Macareina...or Menudo.


----------



## TonyB6255

Been a while. It's that time of year getting the body and dragster ready for the season which kicks off in Vegas April 12. Sitting on the deck now with a Padron 4000 Maduro and a cup of Kona coffee. May even go pound some balls around the golf course this afternoon.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked a Villiger Export Maduro while the wee one had her nap.

I took my eyes off my torch (RONson Jetlite) for a minute and Malcolm trolled me hard.

@Rondo


----------



## JDom58

NormH3 said:


> Macanudo....not to be confused with the Macareina...or Menudo.


Or ******* :surprise:


----------



## GrouchoM

El Baton


----------



## Champagne InHand

My very first La Paulina courtesy of the Rondo bombing. Such a unique cigar. While just a small corona size it was mild to medium in strength but so many flavors and aromas. Freshly bailed hay and buttered nuts at first with tons of purple flowers on the lips and retrohale. Maybe the most African Violet's I have ever had in a cigar. As the stick burned roasted chestnuts, reminded me of Christmas time in the city outside Radio City Music Hall. Really a fun smoke. No beverage to pair as I was walking a naughty dog, who had been going nuts himself due to the wet, cold weather. A break of Sun do we went walking.

No delivery from CI as promised. From just a few hours South of me, they couldn't deliver from a simple order on Monday morning. Plus $6 shipping fee. I won't be ordering again from them.

Watching and amazing duel between Cinncy and UConn. Crazy nail biter. Glad I don't have a horse in this race.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Holy crap. This game is amazing. A three from the other side of the court to take it to a 4th overtime. Damn!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

wwiding said:


> I should have put it in my humidor but I wanted to try it. I'm going to order some Boveda 62's or 65's for the jar thingy, 72 is way to much.


I like 65% ALOT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Champagne InHand said:


> Holy crap. This game is amazing. A three from the other side of the court to take it to a 4th overtime. Damn!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sounds like basketball. A don't care for me. Never could get into the game. Hope your team wins.


----------



## m_cat12

Driving to my local SiteOne store for a bag or 2 of Lesco Dimension sans fertilizer, i decided to stop by the local CI and enjoy a smoke. Never smoked in a lounge before. Chose a #9. Now I understand the hype. This is a special cigar.


----------



## Chris80

Having dinner at my parents house tonight. This is dessert....Happy Fuente Friday!!








Halfway through the 2/3 and I'm yet to be impressed. Shortest finish I've ever had in a Fuente. 
Wayyyy down to the nub sugar cookies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Illusione 88 tonight.. Cannot go wrong with this stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I'm nearing the end of the second third of a Gurkha Genghis Khan. I picked up a single for $2 on cbid, and considering the price it's a fine smoke. Not close to a fave, but for the price, it's better than your average yard gar. It's only my second Gurkha stick, but I'm starting to wonder, why all the hate?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm having a late night smoke after Mediterranean food, wine...

My first out of a box of Kristoff original criollo torpedoes. For the second time today..., great florals. This time rose petals and some violets. Also red velvet cake. Devils food but not quite full on chocolate or in your face chocolate of a deep Maduro wrapper. Quite a pleasant cigar. With a glass of water no less. 









It's pitch black outside. Clearly it's not burning in a perfect straight line, but they all can't be perfect.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SP251

LP No. 9 for me tonight


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigs in blanket

Alec Bradley Tempus what a nice looking cigar hope it taste as good as it looks


----------



## wwiding

Chris80 said:


> I like 65% ALOT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to order some 65's in a week or so. I'll use the jar for the cigars I'm going to smoke soonish and a tupperdor for longer term storage.


----------



## Chris80

wwiding said:


> I'm going to order some 65's in a week or so. I'll use the jar for the cigars I'm going to smoke soonish and a tupperdor for longer term storage.


I have to order another brick of 65's myself. Shop around and find the best deal. I get the big ones. Each one is good for roughly 25 cigars. I use them in my little humidor and my tupperdor. My big humi I still have xikar250 in there but may switch that over to 65% boveda as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiding

Chris80 said:


> I have to order another brick of 65's myself. Shop around and find the best deal. I get the big ones. Each one is good for roughly 25 cigars. I use them in my little humidor and my tupperdor. My big humi I still have xikar250 in there but may switch that over to 65% boveda as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. It really helps when I don't need to figure all this out myself.


----------



## wwiding

Smoking a Foundry's Chillin' Moose.They're cheap and they've been in my local shops humidor for a while so they're ready to smoke right away. I'm getting a lot of cocoa, not much else. It's cheap enough to be a two a day smoke.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 66929


Perfect construction and burn. Smooth and never hot or bitter. 
Pecans, butter and sweet cream all day. 
Pickled cedar thru the nose. 
It was very good yet was overpriced and didn't live up to the hype these were getting six months ago.


----------



## Turkmen

Really nutty. Great with coffee









I can't believe I blazed through it in less than 45 min

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

DE MUWAT Nightcrawler










Decided to pour a Yuengling lager to go with.


----------



## Rondo

@Turkmen tell me more. 
I've only had a VSG, liked it, wasn't fantastic. Is the estate grown that much better? I have a couple I picked up at the Ybor festival last year. $20 a pop.


----------



## Turkmen

Rondo said:


> @Turkmen tell me more.
> 
> I've only had a VSG, liked it, wasn't fantastic. Is the estate grown that much better? I have a couple I picked up at the Ybor festival last year. $20 a pop.


I wouldn't say it is much better. ESG tasted more nutty with slight creamy tones. VSG felt more earthy.

I think I like ESG more (maybe because I know the price tag), but I don't see myself dropping $20 for it. I got few of them as a birthday present, and I liked them a lot. Burn, draw and construction are spot on.

I had few VSG Enchantments, and sometimes they burns uneven. Maybe because they are figurado shapes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

O yes please 







My son said this smells like chocolate. This far down I taste hot fudge, toll house cc cookies. The finish is long now. Very tasty. I'm getting more of these. These are great morning smokes as well with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had my brick of villager natural show up today as well. I'm sure I will try on ROTT but tonight. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Had my brick of villager natural show up today as well. I'm sure I will try on ROTT but tonight.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Amelia told me about those. I need to get some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Just lit up an ECCJ


----------



## lroy76

Villager Colorado...inspired by others to pull this out of the tupador.

Leather nuts and pepper from this gar. Pretty easy to pick up these strong tastes.

Btw Chris... I love the pic that looks like fire is exploding out of the end of that stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Villager Colorado...inspired by others to pull this out of the tupador.
> 
> Leather nuts and pepper from this gar. Pretty easy to pick up these strong tastes.
> 
> Btw Chris... I love the pic that looks like fire is exploding out of the end of that stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a great day today. My dad bought a small boat a few weeks ago so we installed a canopy today, mounted a bracket for the license plate for the trailer and I started going through the wiring to plan the re wiring. Mom cooked sausage and peppers and chicken cutlet Parmesan. Dessert was as you saw a stogie at the fire pit. The kids had fun. It was a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdeditch

Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero Corona and got to meet Hamlet as well


----------



## Doc Rock

A Diamond Crown day. DC Maximus Toro for me; DC Robusto #4 for the dear wife.


----------



## tonyzoc

ERDM Reserva Nicaragua Corona...my first of these.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0270_zps2lfm8unx.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Gran Habano VL maduro


----------



## Hudabear

Obsidian Gordo. I read that the smoke from these cigars give off a very distinct aroma. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> Gran Habano VL maduro


If you look at this pic real quick, and don't really focus on the background, it looks like this stick is lounging in a hot tub.


----------



## quazy50

Four kicks with the first fire of the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Watched Michigan St and uconn both win while enjoying a feral flying pig and la Palina Classic. The pig was a pig...oink oink. The Palina is a very nice mild stick at a good price point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Lets try this one today








Draw is a little firm but not a problem at all. Flavors are tea with honey and slight butterscotch. This cigar is a pleasure so far. Burning well with a decent smoke output. These are another that will find a place in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Time to try one of this (finally)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Bought to set this one on fire.


----------



## Chris80

Scap said:


> Bought to set this one on fire.


I pass those up every time because they are expensive here. Let me know what you think. I need an excuse to pick one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Chris80 said:


> I pass those up every time because they are expensive here. Let me know what you think. I need an excuse to pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one makes the fourth or fifth I've smoked.
Good stick, in my opinion.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusiione cg:4 natural right now with NYF Ginger Ale. Had a natural Villager last night. Very enjoyable quick smoke.









I've been very busy today as massive warm up defrosted the ground. My sump pump was overwhelmed. Close to a flooding of the basement. Got a new pump. It's been pushing 3200 gallons an hour out of the sump pit for almost 6 hours. Twice now in 10 years here.

That and soldering my front speakers in with a micro butane torch. I hate torch soldering. 

So I tried my best Rondo shot. It pretty dark and I'm nowhere as talented but this cg:4 is very nub worthy. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> Bought to set this one on fire.


I had one of those lancero shape, and it was very enjoyable. Now I am curious to try other sizes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> I had one of those lancero shape, and it was very enjoyable. Now I am curious to try other sizes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I blame it on Stogies World Class, but Lancero is quickly climbing the ladder to being my favorite vitola.


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> I blame it on Stogies World Class, but Lancero is quickly climbing the ladder to being my favorite vitola.


Same here. I picked up a sampler from SBC and enjoyed each I smoked so far.







(picture is missing Warped EL OSO Mama that I smoked ROTT)

Also, I noticed that I don't get a stink eye from my daughter when I pull one out. I guess lanceros look less intimidating 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## GrouchoM

Casa de Garcia Colossal Nicaraguan blend


----------



## Turkmen

Smoking my own creation that I rolled back in December. Now I remember why I prefer cigars made by professionals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Smoking my own creation that I rolled back in December. Now I remember why I prefer cigars made by professionals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, even the professionals started somewhere....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron. As always a great stick no matter what one you choose!


----------



## Hudabear

￼smoked one of the samurais I got from beat the dealer. Mild cigar with good flavors of earth, peanuts and chewy smoke. Tight burn line all the way down. Great cigar for the price (free)


----------



## NormH3

Enjoyed a Casa de Garcia Red that arrived the other day. Looks like they have updated the band and added a bit of gold.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Another ROTT tonight. Part of the latest delivery. La Perla Habana 1515. One of my go tos.


----------



## Scap

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are the CAO's?

I've seen them for years, just never bought one.


----------



## Chris80

Scap said:


> How are the CAO's?
> 
> I've seen them for years, just never bought one.


This is the the second one for me. I've only had the Columbia. I like it. Inexpensive, consistent, good burn and great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Chris80 said:


> This is the the second one for me. I've only had the Columbia. I like it. Inexpensive, consistent, good burn and great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick info.

Might have to grab one soon.


----------



## Chris80

Scap said:


> Thanks for the quick info.
> 
> Might have to grab one soon.


Definitely should. I'm going to grab a couple more too. I'm getting mint in the nub. Not like a menthol but fresh mint. I like them a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

This is quite the spice rack.

La Palina H-Town Lancero.


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> This is quite the spice rack.
> 
> La Palina H-Town Lancero.


How long does it take to finish a lancero? Have yet to try one.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> How long does it take to finish a lancero? Have yet to try one.


It's becoming a favorite vitola for me.

Burns about an inch in 10 minutes for me. So just over an hour.


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione hl


----------



## Scap

Yes, it's this good. I'll get my $9 outta this stick....lol

Knocked my socks off.


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Hey, even the professionals started somewhere....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. This little experiment made me appreciate quality rolled stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Finally home after a long day at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casetorres

Romeo y Julieta Vintage in the sun! I've been freezing my ass off for weeks.


----------



## NormH3

Casa de Garcia madoro in Robusto. My cheaper smokes. A tad tight on the draw, but they are fairly new. They usually "loosen up" after a few weeks of rest.


----------



## Hudabear

Paul Stulac Angel courtesy of @Rondo
What a cigar, and right up my alley. Not too peppery with sweet creamy wood, some leather and faint hints of cocoa, candied fruit, roasted nuts and coffee.








Also, I found a second use for my cigar tool!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a wonderful Oliva Serie V torpedo with a 50/50 mix of Seagrams Whiskey and Ginger Ale.

Okay a nub picture that barely rises above the cigar band. Not quite up to Rondo standards but I'm trying. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Villiger Export Maduro, aka Tootsie Roll

So, I'm on vacation and today Mal, our friend, and myself went into a small tobacco shop today to see if I could find any good deals.
As is usually the case, this guy came in and asked the male people with me if they needed help, even though I was the only person currently actively looking at it. I replied "Nope, I'm just looking, thanks."
He came at us talking about these Alfambra sticks or something that he likes, adding THESE ARE AGED FOR TEN YEARS. I look at it; it's like a dollar fifty for a corona.
I said "...Ten years? Why so long, most NCs can lose flavor before then."
He snarkily replies "No they don't. ALL CIGARS get better with age." (okay, so if I put a dry cured short filler cigar in a humidor for ten years, you guarantee that it will get better?)
"As a person who owns thousands of dollars worth of them, I'm just not inclined to agree with you. It depends on the cigar"
"Yeah, well. I'm a certified tobacconist, so."

A CERTIFIED WHAT? Now you want to joust instead of just hearing me say that my experiences have not been the same as yours? I'm thinking "yeah buddy, I can't give you a ton of props here, all I've heard you do so far is use it to defend your opinions while telling your customers that they're wrong while providing inaccurate information."

Anyway, he started talking to me about how the spice and some other elements drop off over time. By now, I am outright ignoring him and looking at cigars.
He trails off by saying "so in that way, I guess they do (lose flavor over time)."

So then, all tobacco gets better with age = losing flavor. NOTED

GTFO


----------



## Scap

I smoked my brain today. 
It oozed out my ear, the one that wasn't attached to the phone that just wouldn't stop ringing.

Need to find the what do you plan to drink thread, because it's gonna get serious tonight.


----------



## casetorres

Just finished a C'est La Vie. These are an everyday cigar for me. They are mild but as a noobie, with and unrefined palate, I really enjoy them.


----------



## Scap

casetorres said:


> Just finished a C'est La Vie. These are an everyday cigar for me. They are mild but as a noobie, with and unrefined palate, I really enjoy them.


That is all that really counts. Smoke what you enjoy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Villiger Export Maduro, aka Tootsie Roll
> 
> So, I'm on vacation and today Mal, our friend, and myself went into a small tobacco shop today to see if I could find any good deals.
> As is usually the case, this guy came in and asked the male people with me if they needed help, even though I was the only person currently actively looking at it. I replied "Nope, I'm just looking, thanks."
> He came at us talking about these Alfambra sticks or something that he likes, adding THESE ARE AGED FOR TEN YEARS. I look at it; it's like a dollar fifty for a corona.
> I said "...Ten years? Why so long, most NCs can lose flavor before then."
> He snarkily replies "No they don't. ALL CIGARS get better with age." (okay, so if I put a dry cured short filler cigar in a humidor for ten years, you guarantee that it will get better?)
> "As a person who owns thousands of dollars worth of them, I'm just not inclined to agree with you. It depends on the cigar"
> "Yeah, well. I'm a certified tobacconist, so."
> 
> A CERTIFIED WHAT? Now you want to joust instead of just hearing me say that my experiences have not been the same as yours? I'm thinking "yeah buddy, I can't give you a ton of props here, all I've heard you do so far is use it to defend your opinions while telling your customers that they're wrong while providing inaccurate information."
> 
> Anyway, he started talking to me about how the spice and some other elements drop off over time. By now, I am outright ignoring him and looking at cigars.
> He trails off by saying "so in that way, I guess they do (lose flavor over time)."
> 
> So then, all tobacco gets better with age = losing flavor. NOTED
> 
> GTFO


Just shrug it off. It's almost like the people getting out of their first WSET or Somm level course trying to let me know they have thousands in student loans when I have tens of thousands in wine cellaring and tens of thousands in wine that has passed through my mouth and system over a 25+ year period.

Books are nice but they don't substitute for experience.

Call me when your sinuses are as used to the cigar smoke as mine are. LOL! I would just shrug it off as an overenthusiastic sales person trying to make a buck off of you and finding them self with a person that has forgotten more than they have learned.

Most good Somms are eager to meet wine nerds. It should be the same for cigar junkies.


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Villiger Export Maduro, aka Tootsie Roll
> 
> He snarkily replies "No they don't. ALL CIGARS get better with age." (okay, so if I put a dry cured short filler cigar in a humidor for ten years, you guarantee that it will get better?)
> "As a person who owns thousands of dollars worth of them, I'm just not inclined to agree with you. It depends on the cigar"
> "Yeah, well. I'm a certified tobacconist, so."


I bet he can't even spell toebackonest.


----------



## George007

AJ Fernandez kind of night.


----------



## NormH3

George007 said:


> AJ Fernandez kind of night.


I enjoy those "New Worlds" as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

NormH3 said:


> I bet he can't even spell toebackonest.


I can't even spell it without correcting autocorrect. Lol!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

Lesson learned...smoking an undercrown that I left on the counter sans cellophane last night. Wrapper is splitting all over. Tastes good though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Villiger Export Maduro, aka Tootsie Roll
> 
> So, I'm on vacation and today Mal, our friend, and myself went into a small tobacco shop today to see if I could find any good deals.
> As is usually the case, this guy came in and asked the male people with me if they needed help, even though I was the only person currently actively looking at it. I replied "Nope, I'm just looking, thanks."
> He came at us talking about these Alfambra sticks or something that he likes, adding THESE ARE AGED FOR TEN YEARS. I look at it; it's like a dollar fifty for a corona.
> I said "...Ten years? Why so long, most NCs can lose flavor before then."
> He snarkily replies "No they don't. ALL CIGARS get better with age." (okay, so if I put a dry cured short filler cigar in a humidor for ten years, you guarantee that it will get better?)
> "As a person who owns thousands of dollars worth of them, I'm just not inclined to agree with you. It depends on the cigar"
> "Yeah, well. I'm a certified tobacconist, so."
> 
> A CERTIFIED WHAT? Now you want to joust instead of just hearing me say that my experiences have not been the same as yours? I'm thinking "yeah buddy, I can't give you a ton of props here, all I've heard you do so far is use it to defend your opinions while telling your customers that they're wrong while providing inaccurate information."
> 
> Anyway, he started talking to me about how the spice and some other elements drop off over time. By now, I am outright ignoring him and looking at cigars.
> He trails off by saying "so in that way, I guess they do (lose flavor over time)."
> 
> So then, all tobacco gets better with age = losing flavor. NOTED
> 
> GTFO


Now all this talk makes me think how long is an optimal aging period. I have few sticks that been in my humidor for about 2 years, and i have no plans in smoking them in the near future. It would be a bummer if I "over-age" them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> Now all this talk makes me think how long is an optimal aging period. I have few sticks that been in my humidor for about 2 years, and i have no plans in smoking them in the near future. It would be a bummer if I "over-age" them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think it depends on what sticks you're holding on to.


----------



## Turkmen

It is my daughter birthday today, so I am treating myself with PAN. Probably one of the best cigars I've ever smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> I would think it depends on what sticks you're holding on to.


I have few OpusXs, few God of Fires and few Pardons (I guess I'll make it -1)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> I have few OpusXs, few God of Fires and few Pardons (I guess I'll make it -1)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Opus are good to go.
Not sure about the GoF and Padron.


----------



## NormH3

Decided to enjoy one more before retiring.

5 Vegas AAA box pressed


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> Opus are good to go.


So, "good to go" as it is good to keep it longer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> So, "good to go" as it is good to keep it longer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, yes.

In fact, Opus X will come back from the dead. I ordered a fiver from a guy on a forum several years back, USPS lost them in Houston for 2 weeks in the middle of our summer heat, and they were dry as a bone by the time I got them. I rested them about 3 months before I tried one. It was fine, and they only got better as they sat in the humidity.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> So, "good to go" as it is good to keep it longer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Fuente and Padron will be just fine. I have plenty of Padron that I will smoke over the next couple of years. From different 1964 Annies as well as some 5000 and 6000. I will hold my two Opus X and my 1 GOF. I'm not worried about those at all.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Dentedcan

Perfect burn until I dropped it on my leg, even after that only one touch up and the same great Oliva tatse.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dentedcan said:


> Perfect burn until I dropped it on my leg, even after that only one touch up and the same great Oliva tatse.
> 
> View attachment 67369
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I feel like I've smoked a mile of those, just a great consistent stick that is budget friendly.


----------



## Dentedcan

Scap said:


> I feel like I've smoked a mile of those, just a great consistent stick that is budget friendly.


Great creamy texture and survived an inebriated drop... always good in my book.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

C&C Rollback Maduro Toro


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Turkmen said:


> Now all this talk makes me think how long is an optimal aging period. I have few sticks that been in my humidor for about 2 years, and i have no plans in smoking them in the near future. It would be a bummer if I "over-age" them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My whole point; it depends on the cigar. Some get (subjectively) more tasty. Some lose flavor within the first few months. Some will get better over time, then start to go flat gradually.

My experience thus far has indicated that milder sticks are ones that you do not want to sit on.


----------



## lroy76

Brick house maduro gordito (mighty mighty)...very good stick. I unwrapped a la aroma de Cuba and my buddy traded me this from his locker at the lounge. I will certainly pick up a fiver next time I come across them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Illusionse Fume D' Amor this afternoon with an A&W root beer.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JDom58 said:


> Illusionse Fume D' Amor this afternoon with an A&W root beer.


How did you like it? I have a few of these in the big chest. Maybe it's time to pull one out. I was told they tend to stay more towards the medium side but very nice to smoke.

Any thoughts?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

Champagne InHand said:


> How did you like it? I have a few of these in the big chest. Maybe it's time to pull one out. I was told they tend to stay more towards the medium side but very nice to smoke.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


HI Dave going into the last 3rd now and so far it has been very very good. Definitely medium all the way, perfect draw and perfect burn. Flavor has been very enjoyable without any harsh tones or pepper. Highly recommended from my novice taste buds.


----------



## lroy76

Rocky Patel Edge...needed to stick a spike through to loosen draw, but it's going well now. Lots of pepper!










I think The Rocky Patels are going to get removed from the acquire list. Too inconsistent. I have had seven of them and three didn't draw well at all. On a different note, I have 10 illusione 88s, 5 Ashton vsg, 5 Oliva serie v on order, so that's something to look forward to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB6255

I went to the Asylum tonight. Asylum 13 that is! I really enjoy these and they just keep getting better the longer they are in the Humi


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th Nat


----------



## WinsorHumidors

One more from the Cigar Bomb I received from @socalocmatt.

Thank you ...

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## Scap

Just lit a Flor de las Antillas Robusto


----------



## Jade Falcon

Going to a cigar lounge tonight. I think I might take a Fuente Hemingway (Signature or Classic, I'm not sure) and have it with a root beer. Should be enjoyable. The cigar has sat in my Tupperdore since I started it; probably 6 or 7 months.


----------



## Hudabear

First on my list, Signature Collection Fumas Toro. This was my first online purchase and had it in the humidor for a couple months. This site has taught me how to appreciate a fine cigar. With this stick I can appreciate its consistency. I guess it's what some people would refer to as a yard gar (although I don't do yard work) and is a basic non complex smoke. And for the price point (19.99 for a bundle of 20) I think it should be a necessity to stock.


----------



## Hudabear

Second smoke. A few months resting has tamed the "Bully"  I bought this the same time as the SC above and with the little rest it had, it transformed from a very peppery overpowering cigar to a more enjoyable cigar, although the pepper is still present it kind of blends with the rest of the profile. However, this bully will still punch you in the nose with white pepper on the retrohale. I wonder what a few more months of resting will do to it??


----------



## GrouchoM

Blender's Gold Toro maduro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Second smoke. A few months resting has tamed the "Bully"  I bought this the same time as the SC above and with the little rest it had, it transformed from a very peppery overpowering cigar to a more enjoyable cigar, although the pepper is still present it kind of blends with the rest of the profile. However, this bully will still punch you in the nose with white pepper on the retrohale. I wonder what a few more months of resting will do to it??


I have some of these resting. I wasn't very impressed when they came in. Maybe I will pull out another to check it.

This brand in NC is so different from its Habano namesake. Reminds me a bit if many generic Hondurans, with that peppery domination.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Champagne InHand said:


> I have some of these resting. I wasn't very impressed when they came in. Maybe I will pull out another to check it.
> 
> This brand in NC is so different from its Habano namesake. Reminds me a bit if many generic Hondurans, with that peppery domination.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yea I had the same experience. This was my first premium smoke purchased from a B&M and I loved it. when I started my own collection I didn't know anything about resting so I was very shocked when it was much wilder than the first one I had. Now that I'm a few months in I know the advantages of resting and mellowing out the more immature smokes. Can't speak for its Habano cousin as I have yet to smoke a Habano anything, although I was gifted a cute little Bolivar that I'm waiting on the right time to enjoy.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Arturo Fuente Magnum 52 I think and Alec Bradley Post Embargo both had burn issues did not enjoy them


----------



## Hudabear

Brought my buddy to the B&M trying to introduce him to cigars. He had the Oliva Connecticut and another monte white for me. The burn was wonky and the stick got all soft halfway through. Not too pleased with the construction but great overall taste.


----------



## Chris80

Ramon Bueso Genesis "The Project". Horrible week so far for everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's the crazy weather. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> It's the crazy weather.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Dave, you have no idea. However, about a 1/2 inch in and so far this is one of the BEST starts to a cigar I have ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Art 56 short robusto maduro. Thanks UCB03. Happy Saint Patricks Day.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis "The Project". Horrible week so far for everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Fantastic so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Visited the local B&M for a few hours today. Smoked two NC's that both remind me of what's going with a lot of craft beers these days. Technically good cigars, but no subtlety. Both supplied a big blast of in-your-face flavor, though very different flavor for each. Only problem is, they were one-note smokes. And that became very tiresome after smoking just a little. Very disappointing!


*My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo* - CA not only gave this a 97 rating, but made it Cigar of the Year 2015. Cannot disagree more! If you love big dark chocolate flavor, you'll love this. But don't look for more than that. It's not there.
*La Palina Mr. Sam Corona* - HUGE herbal flavor. In fact, so huge no other flavor can find it's way through the assault of nearly oregano-ish flavor... not even any flavor of the natural tobacco it is presumably made from!

Sorry to be so down on these (and sorry no pics). I know a lot of folks like 'em both. But, for me the word "assault" was aptly used. I felt assaulted by them both, whereas I was hoping for a friendly carress.


----------



## Steve C.

So far today...... an Old Henry and a Perdomo 10th Ch, both well rested for several months.


----------



## Turkmen

curmudgeonista said:


> [*]*My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo* - CA not only gave this a 97 rating, but made it Cigar of the Year 2015. Cannot disagree more! If you love big dark chocolate flavor, you'll love this. But don't look for more than that. It's not there.


 I kind of felt the same. Don't get me wrong, I liked it, but at the same time I was expecting more. My assumption was that the stick needs some rest. I guess I'll give it another chance in a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> I kind of felt the same. Don't get me wrong, I liked it, but at the same time I was expecting more. My assumption was that the stick needs some rest. I guess I'll give it another chance in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was gifted one about a month ago. I haven't heard many good things about them. I will let it rest a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

In honor of my great-grandfather, Patrick Joseph McGowan, and all the brave men and women who fought the Brits to create the Free Republic of Ireland, I lit up a Super Belicoso - a perfect description of my great-grandfather!

"Fe Mhoid Bheith Saor"


----------



## Chris80

Doc Rock said:


> In honor of my great-grandfather, Patrick Joseph McGowan, and all the brave men and women who fought the Brits to create the Free Republic of Ireland, I lit up a Super Belicoso - a perfect description of my great-grandfather!
> 
> "Fe Mhoid Bheith Saor"


That cigar is massive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> I was gifted one about a month ago. I haven't heard many good things about them. I will let it rest a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be curious to know what you think about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

GrouchoM said:


> Blender's Gold Toro maduro


A Blender's Gold was my very first cigar. It was not a maduro, though., I think it was a connecticut.

I powered through the whole thing, and thought. Yeap, this is going to be a thing now.


----------



## Turkmen

Just had my mother in law's corned beef and cabbage. Now is the time to enjoy this treat from leprechaun (at least my daughter thinks that it is from him)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> I'd be curious to know what you think about it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to give it a few more weeks because of all the negative reviews but we'll see. Maybe I'll get more curious. Everyone on here almost makes them out to be a G----h. I can't even think it without gagging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> I want to give it a few more weeks because of all the negative reviews but we'll see. Maybe I'll get more curious. Everyone on here almost makes them out to be a G----h. I can't even think it without gagging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh... I hope my comment didn't sound to negative. I wouldn't say it is bad cigar, I think I was expecting more from it. Also, I'm curious what other people think about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Haven't smoked the MF 1922 Torpedo, but I do smoke the robusto regularly and never have had a chocolate flavor from one. The taste actually gets better all the way through IMO. I'll have to try the torpedo next time I visit the B&M.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Ron Stacy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hudabear said:


> Brought my buddy to the B&M trying to introduce him to cigars. He had the Oliva Connecticut and another monte white for me. The burn was wonky and the stick got all soft halfway through. Not too pleased with the construction but great overall taste.


Love those Monte Whites. Taste is amazing sorry to hear you had the burn and squishy issues. Hope you give them another shot.

AZ330FZL


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoyed a Filthy Hooligan by Alec Bradley tonight in celebration of St. Patrick's Day. Good smoke, great construction and solid smoke. 




































Hope you all had a great night.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Love those Monte Whites. Taste is amazing sorry to hear you had the burn and squishy issues. Hope you give them another shot.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Yea I like them too. It's my second monte white. Not something I smoke all the time because it's expensive. Sometimes a mild cigar just hits the spot so I go for a monte white or undercrown shade.


----------



## lroy76

Hudabear said:


> Yea I like them too. It's my second monte white. Not something I smoke all the time because it's expensive. Sometimes a mild cigar just hits the spot so I go for a monte white or undercrown shade.


I have had burn issues with numerous Monte Christos. To me if they burn like sh!t, it's a waste of my time, which is extremely valuable to me, especially if I'm trying to relax. Don't think I'll be purchasing anymore MC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I smoked that Fuente Hemingway just yesterday. Wow, that was a damn good smoke! The burn was sharp, the ash was rock solid, and I didn't have to relight it at all, with only one minor touch-up. The smoke was plentiful, and I even found time to practice blowing smoke rings.

Towards the end, I started getting ammonia flavors, which is evidence that I need to purge more often.

I'll definitely be buying another one next time I'm at my B&M.


----------



## AZ330FZL

lroy76 said:


> I have had burn issues with numerous Monte Christos. To me if they burn like sh!t, it's a waste of my time, which is extremely valuable to me, especially if I'm trying to relax. Don't think I'll be purchasing anymore MC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully I haven't had any burn issues in the Monte Whites. And I agree if you need to keep working on it its just not worth it, especially on a $10-$12 stick. It's the only Montecristo I have smoked so far, trying so many other things to see what I like.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Thankfully I haven't had any burn issues in the Monte Whites. And I agree if you need to keep working on it its just not worth it, especially on a $10-$12 stick. It's the only Montecristo I have smoked so far, trying so many other things to see what I like.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Thankfully I didn't need to touch up it just didn't burn pretty. If I had to keep touching up I would have asked the B&M for a replacement.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hudabear said:


> Thankfully I didn't need to touch up it just didn't burn pretty. If I had to keep touching up I would have asked the B&M for a replacement.


I would have too. This was my last one:










Can't see too much of the ash but it burned nice and even.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

Mine probably burned weird because of the darned B&M humis and their high RH.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second cigar of the day. Crazy weather here. Some snow earlier.

Enjoying a very floral LP No.9 courtesy of Rondo. Pairing with Guinness. The sun has finally come out.

This is a nice cigar. Thick but decent for a 56rg. 









I've noticed a crack in the foot. I might have to cut a bit off if the burn gets wonky.

Burn was perfect. No touch ups. Completely delicious. 









So floral. I almost thought it might have some infusion. But a good floral rather than acid kuba kuba. I don't like most infused cigars.

I still think I prefer Undercrowns but happy Rondo hooked me up. I've only had T-52s that were much too young previously. 
What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I love Fuente Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I love Fuente Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Thick smoke on the draw. Toasted almonds on the retroX. This is one of the best chauteus I've ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casetorres

Padron Damaso!


----------



## JDom58

Liga Privada #9 for a night of domino's and Glenlivet 12 yr


----------



## Scap

Illusione Fume d'Amour
Paired with bottled water, since my liver has been grouchy the last few days.


----------



## Franchise

Haven't posted in awhile as I've found my groove w/ New Worlds, Illusione R's & Nica Rustica's but here are a few outside of those that I smoked over the past month. 


I bought a box & a 5 pack of the 601's and glad I did they are excellent so far. That was my last Rosalones and while I enjoyed it I wont miss them.


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo Champagne Noir

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0276_zpsgwluyk50.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

3rd cigar of the day. A 1st for 2016. Partagas Habano, followed up by that great LP.9 and now a Padron 6000 torpedo as I drain the last of a WA state Buty Vineyards 2009 Cab/Syrah blend. I'm so gong to hate myself in the morning, but f' it. It's going to be 26F and my wine vines will be suffering frost damage. Freezing temps for the next 4 days. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## beerhound34

Trying Shelly's Backroom in DC for the first time with an Illusione 88, a Corona and a Woodford double barrel. I feel like I'm in heaven after this Capital's win!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Domino's are still being shuffled and Glenlivet is still flowing so Padron 1964 maduro is in order.


----------



## gtechva

Villiger Export Maduro from @tmoran

nice little late night snack


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0278_zpszpyvz533.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 67754


This was my first favorite when I came around. Still in my top 5. 
The price almost doubled in the past 8 months so I'll just savor the rest of this box and move on from there.


----------



## GrouchoM

Briosos toro. Thanks UCB03.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## MyFatherFan

AF SS Maduro


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. Aged over 2 years. One of my favorite cigars ever.


----------



## tomp

Opus x phantom courtesy of @SeanTheEvans smoked very well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casetorres

Cusano 18!


----------



## fimpster

Today's stick was a La Perla Habana Wide 5.5x62. Tasted OK, but a terrible burn. It canoed all the way down, had to continuously touch-up.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sobremesa CF


----------



## Dentedcan

RP vintage 1990, 3rd I've had and second with a wonky burn.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

V serie - all time favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

I have a few of those Olivas resting...looking forward to sparking one soon.

Tonight started wrong with a gurka reserve. Wrapper got destroyed while cutting. I ditched it after a few minutes. Moved on to a Camacho triple maduro. It tasted good and burned perfect. Next I had a Fuente chateau natural. It's a good little stick for when you don't have more an hour to burn.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Give that V lots of time, and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Turkmen

Yeah, time does wonders to them. I was keeping that V for about 8 month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Definitely not a favorite or a go to for a cigar but it was a gift from a co worker so why not. Happy Sunday everyone. 







This one is actually better then the first one I had months back. This one has held its flavor thus far. These are less expensive then Tabaks which I love. Maybe I'll grab a couple more of these and rest them for a month or so and see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowcatcher

I'm going to light up an Armentheros. It is a cigar from the Indian Tobacco Company. The only Cigar made in India (where I am). They are handrolled and sourced from the Dominican Republic.

Pairing this with some Chivas Regal 18 year Scotch.


----------



## NormH3

Padron Ambassador Maduro. This was part of an order I purchased from a PF member and had several years of rest on it. Decided to smoke this one ROTT. My first Padron and the reason I decided to purchase.


----------



## NormH3

Turkmen said:


> V serie - all time favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just received several of these from a PF member. Looking forward to trying one for the first time in the near future.


----------



## Dentedcan

Gurkha seduction, missing the wrapper on the foot. That's why it got picked for yard work. Wouldn't burn without the wrapper so I had cut that chunk off. Good burn after that but it even tasted like yard work.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Starting day with a quick one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Had to get gas in the truck so naturally I had to get it from the station near the B&M. 

Colorado Claro. They also had their own special done for them from Davidoff that I picked up. Think the top retailers for Davidoff get them made to spec.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 67994


----------



## fimpster

Man O' War Robusto on the vernal equinox.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Oliva master blends 3


----------



## NormH3

Ave Maria Lionheart to top off the day.


----------



## Scap

Ezra Zion All My Ex's Lancero


----------



## AZ330FZL

Changed out some brake pads today on the gf's CRV, so I thought I deserved a reward for my hard work. Blue Moon band an Intemperance.










Started out really nice:










Then the wrapper started to crack and fall off: 









But it came back like a champ:









Then I nubbed the sucker!










Great smoke overall, not sure if it was a little dry but still smoked well even with the issues.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

MyFatherFan said:


> Oliva master blends 3


Me too. With Stout beer. 









Reminds me of the San Lotano Oval in shape. Pretty tasty though. Serious Nicaraguan earthy flavor is dominant. Light wood and coffee bean. I had higher hopes but this hasn't rested nearly long enough. Usually I like the last third of Oliva cigars, so no judgements yet.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scap

AZ330FZL said:


> Changed out some brake pads today on the gf's CRV, so I thought I deserved a reward for my hard work. Blue Moon band an Intemperance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wrapper started to crack and fall off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it came back like a champ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I nubbed the sucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great smoke overall, not sure if it was a little dry but still smoked well even with the issues.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Good to see I'm not the only one to put the screw to a nub.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The wife and daughter drive CR-Vs so I have done that same maintenance. Not difficult at all. Sure beats paying the steep labor for some tire place to fiddle with the rotors and pads. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## MyFatherFan

Champagne InHand said:


> Me too. With Stout beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the San Lotano Oval in shape. Pretty tasty though. Serious Nicaraguan earthy flavor is dominant. Light wood and coffee bean. I had higher hopes but this hasn't rested nearly long enough. Usually I like the last third of Oliva cigars, so no judgements yet.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Mines been resting since 2013, (I got 10 of them from @drb124 :vs_cool, it was pretty damn good!


----------



## bigronbee

Smoked a My Father Flor de las Antillas toro that I picked up at a local B&M - awesome. Also had a Padron 6000 maduro I picked up a couple weeks ago at a bodega in NYC - don't think I'll be doing that again.


----------



## GrouchoM

Casa de Garcia Connecticut toro on a chilly clear day of yardwork. Thanks @UCB03.


----------



## Steve C.

Early evening smoke was a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto. 8 mo. in humi, and was delicious, much more so than it was rott.. 


After dinner, an HU Sungrown lance. Good smoke, but my palate was too overwhelmed from overexposure to really discern.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked a Perdomo 10 Year Champagne, and it was AMAZING! Great flavor, excellent burn, solid ash, and I never had to relight it or touch it up even once.










I read my beloved "Attack On Titan" manga while I smoked it. Great experience!


----------



## Scap

bigronbee said:


> Smoked a My Father Flor de las Antillas toro that I picked up at a local B&M - awesome. Also had a Padron 6000 maduro I picked up a couple weeks ago at a bodega in NYC - don't think I'll be doing that again.


You didn't like the Padron Maduro?

Sorry to hear, because that's one of my favorite sticks. Goes beautifully with a mug of hot black coffee in the morning.


----------



## NormH3

Cain Nub 460 Habano. Actually my first "nub". Not sure I like the 60RG but enjoyed the smoke none the less.


----------



## Chris80

By far one of the WORST cigars I have ever had. It's gone out twice, crazy burn, crazy flavor. 
I've purged it three times. It's about to be roadkill.








If you're wondering about the broom, it's my gf's car. It's broke down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Scap said:


> You didn't like the Padron Maduro?
> 
> Sorry to hear, because that's one of my favorite sticks. Goes beautifully with a mug of hot black coffee in the morning.


I don't think it was the cigar, it was the establishment where I bought it. A small smoke shop/convenience store in the east village by my apartment. They had some nice stuff in what looked to be a decent humidor. In no way was my judgment impaired by a night of drinking in the city...


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 68074


Bitter, no Maduro flavors, disappointing. 
If I smoked this in a blind tasting, I'd say,"I just smoked my first Gurkha."
Never again.


----------



## Rondo

Eiroa CBT

View attachment 68098


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 67994


There is quite a resemblance to the avatar there my friend :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

JDom58 said:


> There is quite a resemblance to the avatar there my friend :vs_laugh:


You can almost hear the toilet flush upstairs.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Flor De Las Antillas - a classic.


----------



## m_cat12

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo No. 46. 
Usually when I'm enjoying a cigar, I'll spend time researching my smoke. I enjoy learning about the brands, different countries, and history. Watching various reviews helps me to notice the various flavor profiles. 
I had no idea that this cigar is quite special. Definitely one for a special occasion. Next time. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Not bad. Been wanting to try one of these for a while now. A few weeks rest. 
Very earthy cigar. Grass and lemon zest. 
However, The thing I cannot seem to ever like are cigars with short finishes. 
I want a cigar that has flavor remaining so i don't feel the need to draw so often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Flor De Las Antillas - a classic.


I have mixed experiences with LFDA. They always start much too floral to me, but they do settle down nicely after the first inch or so. I have a box minus four aging to see if they improve at the beginning. Do you have an opinion on aging them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap




----------



## Hudabear

The last of my B&M exclusive. Gilberto Cubana Maduro Robusto.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

lroy76 said:


> I have mixed experiences with LFDA. They always start much too floral to me, but they do settle down nicely after the first inch or so. I have a box minus four aging to see if they improve at the beginning. Do you have an opinion on aging them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do see what you're talking about with the floral notes at the beginning. I happen to work at a cigar shop so every cigar's been sitting for different periods of time, but I imagine the floral notes will be more subtle if aged.

Please let how it smokes after the aging!


----------



## Scottyv6290

I tried my first ever MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured. I kinda liked it! It's not smokey like licking an ash tray, it's much more like beef jerky or brisket. Maybe not a regular in the rotation but a nice change of pace. I paired it with a Not Your Fathers Root Beer. Reminds me of a summer BBQ.


----------



## lroy76

Enjoyed a kristoff (it had a maroon and black label) and it burned perfect. Read that rondo had a dud a couple of days ago. It goes to show how much variation some brands have. I also had a AF chateau...I've decided that it's certainly not my favorite Fuente. It's passable but nothing sticks out as unique or especially tasty. Any recommendations from the botl for a short stick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Smoked two cigars tonight, which is a rarity for me.

The first one was awful, and probably needed a mix of more time to rest, and less humidity. It was an La Aurora; not sure what size, and I think it was some kind of Connecticut. Had to cut and relight it twice, which was a shame because it started off fine. And just past the half-way point, I eventually just chucked it in the ashtray.

The second one, which I fired up after I bought it at the lounge I was at, was a Fuente Short Story. GREAT little cigar! Burned great, if a bit hot, with good flavors and smoke. I had a coke with both of these.


----------



## gtechva

Aging Room Maduro Rondo


----------



## Turkmen

I was seeing lots of MC WSs lately in this thread, made me wanna pick one out of my stash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just smoked a nice Torano Noventa robusto. Great little cigar.
Smoked it on the way home from work and blasted Zac Brown Bands UNCAGED album. It was a good ride.
Just about nubbed the Noventa.
If you haven't tried them you should. A bit of spice and not bland and boring at all.


----------



## Rondo

@lroy76 Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona or an Ilusione Rothschild.


----------



## Hudabear

Turkmen said:


> I was seeing lots of MC WSs lately in this thread, made me wanna pick one out of my stash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I see you were stricken with the MC WS weird burn as well.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 68346


----------



## AZ330FZL

Saw tons of people hitting up the Drew Estate Undercrown today on the DOJO so I decided it was time to smoke one too. Pairs with Jack Daniels Single Barrel, Barrel Proof. Delicious!










Drew Estate has not let me down so far:



















Found the perfect use for a 3" drywall screw










Great taste, smoke was plentiful and nice draw. Loved it and will be back for more! This was the Gordito 6x60.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

Hudabear said:


> Haha I see you were stricken with the MC WS weird burn as well.


Yeah. Had to touch up once. Also wrapper "cracked" in the last third. But I have to say that it didn't affect the taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Turkmen said:


> Yeah. Had to touch up once. Also wrapper "cracked" in the last third. But I have to say that it didn't affect the taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that the taste didn't change but it's weird that it burns like that so universally.


----------



## JDom58

AZ330FZL said:


> Saw tons of people hitting up the Drew Estate Undercrown today on the DOJO so I decided it was time to smoke one too. Pairs with Jack Daniels Single Barrel, Barrel Proof. Delicious!
> 
> Great taste, smoke was plentiful and nice draw. Loved it and will be back for more! This was the Gordito 6x60. AZ330FZL


AZ that looks like an absolutely perfect pairing, bet it was awesome!

BTW I see we are die hard adversaries on other things :grin2:


----------



## Old530

A. Fuente


----------



## AZ330FZL

JDom58 said:


> AZ that looks like an absolutely perfect pairing, bet it was awesome!
> 
> BTW I see we are die hard adversaries on other things :grin2:


Ouch!

Yeah that we are. Have a major Red Sox addiction.



















Should be a fun season, can't wait for it to start. Looking forward to some Red Sox, Yankees trash talk. Lol. I have some buddies that are diehard Skanks fans.

AZ330FZL


----------



## selpo

Love the "Green monster" wall. My sister is a big Orioles fan and dragged me to a few games in the 93 season- Big Ben Mcdonald, Mike Mussina, Cal Ripken and Raphael Palmeiro, they had a good team then.


----------



## Turkmen

Hudabear said:


> I agree that the taste didn't change but it's weird that it burns like that so universally.


Burn is just a part of the problem. I wonder why wrapper got cracked. Besides that I found it a very enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Turkmen said:


> Burn is just a part of the problem. I wonder why wrapper got cracked. Besides that I found it a very enjoyable smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might have gotten too hot and moist, causing it to swell, from smoking it too fast.


----------



## droy1958

Well the wind died down enough to give a cigar a whirl. LGC #5 Maddy......


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Bold earthy flavors. Dry nuts, salty caramel. No cream like a "Classic" or "Regular" but VERY tasty.


----------



## Scap

Buena Vista Reserva.

Figure since I bought 60 of them, might as well smoke em.


----------



## Turkmen

Scap said:


> It might have gotten too hot and moist, causing it to swell, from smoking it too fast.


That would make sense. It was so tasty so I couldn't stop puffing it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Scap said:


> Buena Vista Reserva.
> 
> Figure since I bought 60 of them, might as well smoke em.


I have a few boxes of those myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Chris80 said:


> I have a few boxes of those myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did yours look when they arrived?

Mine looked beat to hell in a couple boxes. I've had them resting in my coolerdor for a bit, but this one started with a cracked wrapper.

I only paid about $1.35 a stick, so I'm not bitching.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

DC Julius Caeser Pyramid. Laser straight burn all the way. The ash wasn't quite as tight as I like, but didn't detract from the experience.


----------



## Rondo

Doc Rock said:


> DC Julius Caeser Pyramid.


I smoked one a few weeks ago. It had about 5 months behind it. 
I didn't get too much from my experience. What say you, Doc?


----------



## droy1958

Scap said:


> Buena Vista Reserva.
> 
> Figure since I bought 60 of them, might as well smoke em.


These have come around quite well. I had one a couple weeks ago and it was good. The tight draw seems to be getting better, which was the only complaint I had with them...


----------



## Scap

droy1958 said:


> These have come around quite well. I had one a couple weeks ago and it was good. The tight draw seems to be getting better, which was the only complaint I had with them...


Mine was delicious. I was sad when it was finished.

Nubbed down to almost nothing.


----------



## droy1958

Scap said:


> Mine was delicious. I was sad when it was finished.
> 
> Nubbed down to almost nothing.


For $49.95 shipped for three boxes, it was a heck of a buy! The construction and combustion were decent enough, and the tight draw seems to be getting a lot better. That was the best all around cigar purchase I made last year...


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 68490


----------



## Chris80

Scap said:


> How did yours look when they arrived?
> 
> Mine looked beat to hell in a couple boxes. I've had them resting in my coolerdor for a bit, but this one started with a cracked wrapper.
> 
> I only paid about $1.35 a stick, so I'm not bitching.


My thoughts are they are a little ragged looking. They need a lot of time to rest. Mine are very tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

A tribute to Avo, Happy 90th Birthday





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Also tried this too last night 
Davidoff 2016 Golf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptain karl

Really nice flavor on this. The draw was terrible and took away from the experience...not sure if the b&m kept it at too high RH


----------



## Chris80

First one of these I had it was horrible. This has been resting a few months now so let's give it another shot. 







Interesting cigar this is developing into. 
Humi time is key with these. Fantastic cigar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

LFD Cameroon Cabinet Lancero

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0283_zpsqphw9zxi.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Went with my sons to a B&M. I had a Caldwell Eastern Standard, Andrew a Camacho Corojo and Luke a Julius Caesar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No pictures but an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme and a villager natural. Both were great. It's quite cold outdoors and I have my daughters family visiting but had the SIL smoke a Padron 5000 as well walked the dog and boys to tire them out. He very much enjoyed it. I've been a bit in a time crunch but will be back more after April 1st. Glad everybody is enjoying sticks still. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Love these breakfast and coffee sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Love these breakfast and coffee sticks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have a strong infused flavor. I have had a bunch in my infused box sitting for over a year. I bought them for my girls, but ones pregnant and the other has a new boyfriend. So the odds of them smoking with me this summer are slim. I was thinking about trying one but too much "flavor" is not my wheelhouse.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Do they have a strong infused flavor. I have had a bunch in my infused box sitting for over a year. I bought them for my girls, but ones pregnant and the other has a new boyfriend. So the odds of them smoking with me this summer are slim. I was thinking about trying one but too much "flavor" is not my wheelhouse.


I enjoy them with coffee so they compliment each other well. I think they are not overpowering but tasteful. They are sweet.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I enjoy them with coffee so they compliment each other well. I think they are not overpowering but tasteful. They are sweet.


Thanks. do you mean sweetened tip? I can't handle those (i.e. isla de sol, baccarat)


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Thanks. do you mean sweetened tip? I can't handle those (i.e. isla de sol, baccarat)


I would say more flavored cigar then sweetened tip.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I would say more flavored cigar then sweetened tip.


Thanks . Might give one a try this weekend.


----------



## Chris80

Yard work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Chris80 said:


> Yard work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The smoke clinging to the cap looks like spider webs.


----------



## MyFatherFan

First time trying a NUB. Last 3rd was best part of it!


----------



## Rondo

MyFatherFan said:


> First time trying a NUB. Last 3rd was best part of it!


Those and the Illusione R are what I grab when I don't know exactly what I'm in the mood for. I always have a box of each. Great box price on those Nubs from the Devil.


----------



## MyFatherFan

How are the cafe series of NUB?


----------



## fimpster

MyFatherFan said:


> How are the cafe series of NUB?


I've had Cafe Nub Macchiato, Cafe Nub Capuccino, Nub Maduro and Nub Cameroon. While I liked all four, my preference was for the Nub Maduro and Nub Cameroon. Great sticks imo. ymmv


----------



## fimpster

Todays smoke was an Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum BP. I forgot to snap a pic. Not a bad smoke at all, but nothing too remarkable. Very good construction though.


----------



## Sprouthog

My Father Lance


----------



## Hudabear

Partagas Cifuentes Febrero. Had about a month in the humi. The majority of the box will probably be rested until the next winter as this is a heavier full smoke.


----------



## Rondo

That's one pimpin' timepiece here, Huda.
Are you by chance related to one Huggy Bear?


----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> That's one pimpin' timepiece here, Huda.
> 
> Are you by chance related to one Huggy Bear?


Fo shizzle my dizzle he's my bro from another hoe, ya dig?... Bahaha  
Although I'll agree that's a pretty ostentatious watch and I used to have it in my rotation with my reds scheme, the battery is dead. This was for a Jewish holiday called Purim. Basically celebrates the fact that we survived mass extinction with the help of divine intervention. But to not get attacked by the Persians the Jews dressed up like them so that they wouldn't be killed out. To commemorate this day we have a lot of festive drinking and wear whacky costumes. Here's my lineup from this year.















The red outfit is where the watch came in to play.


----------



## Hudabear

Tonight I went out with my friend to the only place I KNOW of in my city where I can buy a cigar and booze. I gave him a La Herencia Core and I smoke the Monte by Montecristo. Very pleasant smoke. Both paired with big bottles of Delirium Tremens.


----------



## Chris80

Happy Easter!







Excellent affordable Padron Londres

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Triple A, good way to start a Sunday and wake up my taste buds.















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old530

Sancho panza and tatauje


----------



## Hudabear

Had a Sunday afternoon herf at the park. One of my friends had a San Lotano oval Maduro while me and another had a Xikar defiance from my box purchase. The two xikars weren't tasting right and we let them die. My second stick was a Room 101 Connecticut and his second was a Padilla Habano. Much better and the Xikar will continue to rest.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sindicato Miami

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0294_zpst9vg4r2c.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

My first ever Oliva V


----------



## NormH3

Cynthia and I shared an Ave Maria Lionheart yesterday. My comment to her was "Nice ash".  This is one of our faves...the cigar that is.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Smoked a factory throwout sweet. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Sprouthog

LAdC Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## Hudabear

Sat down to an RyJ bully after an impromptu BBQ with the guys and this happened.







https://vimeo.com/160572114


----------



## AZ330FZL

Happy Easter to the Puff! Tonight I went for a Victor Sinclair 55 Imperial Maduro 6x60 and paired it with Redbreast 12yr Irish Whiskey.










For an inexpensive stick I really enjoy these.










Nice cool smoke and plenty on a light draw.










Great construction and even burn through the smoke.










Hope you all enjoyed your weekend.

AZ330FZL


----------



## NormH3

RyJ 1875 Cedro Dlux #2


----------



## Negatron

I bought an AF Anejo 888 and a shark back in Nov. To save for a year. Well, after recieving the news I'm being laid off in May, I decided to say ****it and reward myself with the 888 for 5 years of a shit job well done.

The hype is real! Best AF I've had yet. I'm a damn sucker for Maduros. The true test will be how long that Shark lasts


----------



## selpo

Negatron said:


> I bought an AF Anejo 888 and a shark back in Nov. To save for a year. Well, after recieving the news I'm being laid off in May, I decided to say ****it and reward myself with the 888 for 5 years of a shit job well done.
> 
> The hype is real! Best AF I've had yet. I'm a damn sucker for Maduros. The true test will be how long that Shark lasts


Sorry to hear about the lay off- keep your head up and I hope you land on your feet and wishing you for better things to come!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Perdomo Habano maduro, habanito vitola. I bought it from that tiny, derelict B&M in Michigan during my vacation. It tasted fresh, it was mostly pepper. Bleh. It's cold here, so I didn't trust my palate to be on point for the reviewing to start with this one. But no worries, if I had I would have talked about how mediocre it was.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Aging Room F55 Quattro and a fine oatmeal stout ...


----------



## Chris80

Bout to light this and the grill 








LADC are so good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Negatron said:


> I bought an AF Anejo 888 and a shark back in Nov. To save for a year. Well, after recieving the news I'm being laid off in May, I decided to say ****it and reward myself with the 888 for 5 years of a shit job well done.
> 
> The hype is real! Best AF I've had yet. I'm a damn sucker for Maduros. The true test will be how long that Shark lasts


Good luck to you brother.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tennessee Waltz


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been a bit MIA for a bit. My oldest daughter and family have been visiting here for a week or so. They fly out tomorrow. I've had the pleasure of introducing the Son in law to good cigars. We drove up to Niagara Falls today and smoke flor de Antillas Belicoso sticks while trying not to go broke in the casino. Baccarat is not an easy game. Still it's been great. Gave him my old 50 glass top and a bunch if sticks, a large Boveda and a guillotine cutter. It's been very fun. Great seeing my daughter, grandsons, although they are hellions, and will be sad to see them fly home tomorrow. 

I think I've put on 10+ lbs. over the holiday and vacation. Looking forward to better weather. Easter was beautiful, but today was crap. Hard freezes coming up quick. Whacky Winter and Spring here. 

Glad to have some quiet time now. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## NormH3

DE MUWAT "Just A Friend" Kentucky Fire Cured. The aroma of the wrapper reminds me of a Virginia Smoked Ham...mmmm


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> DE MUWAT "Just A Friend" Kentucky Fire Cured. The aroma of the wrapper reminds me of a Virginia Smoked Ham...mmmm


I smoked a KFC Fat Molly.... Couldn't look at BBQ for a month after. Too much smokey essence for me.


----------



## php007

The last 2 days










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> The last 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I think you smoked the equivalent of the price of my first car . Looks like a nice weekend.


----------



## Cowcatcher

Smoking a 5 Vegas Gold!


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> I smoked a KFC Fat Molly.... Couldn't look at BBQ for a month after. Too much smokey essence for me.


To each his own. That's the great thing about cigars. I enjoy the "smokey".


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> To each his own. That's the great thing about cigars. I enjoy the "smokey".


Agreed.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> I smoked a KFC Fat Molly.... Couldn't look at BBQ for a month after. Too much smokey essence for me.


You could cook the worst bbq over a dumpster fire and the next day I'd still have a craving for more bbq. Just don't tell my cardiologist.


----------



## NormH3

UBC03 said:


> You could cook the worst bbq over a dumpster fire and the next day I'd still have a craving for more bbq. Just don't tell my cardiologist.


Let's not forget that Texas BBQ and Carolina BBQ are two different things. I love them both.


----------



## UBC03

Dead animals+smoke = delicious no matter what style .


----------



## NormH3

UBC03 said:


> Dead animals+smoke = delicious no matter what style .


Does that include road kill?


----------



## UBC03

I'm living in Wv. So as they say, when in Rome. But seriously you wouldn't believe the guys that you see loading roadkill deer into their trucks,and sometimes TRUNKS.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> Does that include road kill?


Depends on how deep you are in East Texas...


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> You could cook the worst bbq over a dumpster fire and the next day I'd still have a craving for more bbq. Just don't tell my cardiologist.


I love to eat BBQ, it's being smothered in the oak amd pecan smoke for 12 hours while I cook it that makes me feel ill.


----------



## talisker10

Cowcatcher said:


> Smoking a 5 Vegas Gold!


Are these any good? What flavors do you get out of these?


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> I love to eat BBQ, it's being smothered in the oak amd pecan smoke for 12 hours while I cook it that makes me feel ill.


That's interesting. Did something happen in your past that put you off? Smell is a very powerful sense and can take you back to a pleasant or unpleasant experience.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> That's interesting. Did something happen in your past that put you off? Smell is a very powerful sense and can take you back to a pleasant or unpleasant experience.


I love playing in the burn pile. 
I love the smell of hardwood smoke.

I'm weird.


----------



## NormH3

Scap said:


> I love playing in the burn pile.
> I love the smell of hardwood smoke.
> 
> I'm weird.


Nah..I don't think so. I love the smell of diesel exhaust. Takes me back to my days as a volunteer firefighter. While we were gearing up in the engine bay, the driver would be starting up the engine.


----------



## Scap

NormH3 said:


> Nah..I don't think so. I love the smell of diesel exhaust. Takes me back to my days as a volunteer firefighter. While we were gearing up in the engine bay, the driver would be starting up the engine.


Nothing beats asphalt or a tar roof, when it comes to the smell of hydrocarbons.


----------



## Old530

Already had 2 cigars today. Enjoyed both very much.


----------



## droy1958

R&J 1875 Toro courtesy of a BOTL...


----------



## Ranger0282

I like the smell of working sour mash. Learned to love the smell of it when my GrandPaw and his brothers made shine after grinding sugarcane for sorghum. He made the worst shine I ever had and am surprised he didn't kill some folks........Maybe he did???


----------



## Scap

DE Herrera Esteli Robusto Extra

Fabulous cigar, terrible pairing.
Cigar is earthy, creamy, and smooth.
Beer is bitter and citrus like.

Should have just drank tap water with it.


----------



## Cowcatcher

talisker10 said:


> Are these any good? What flavors do you get out of these?


They start off with a very heavy pepper (I'm not a pepper kinda guy), it transitioned to a very mild to medium body with a hint of nuts and thankfully the pepper died down and seemed to have a very artificial kind of sweetness. It was very smooth through out, but overall pretty simple and nothing great. Burn was great (a little wonky but needed no touch up) and draw was great. I didn't age them too much, maybe it would've got better with age.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 69017


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> View attachment 69017


A-ha! So you do smoke connecticuts sometimes! :smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Kristoff Galerones Series Brazilian Habano (Cubra)* - Fantastic! Rich and flavorful in that milk chocolate kinda' way. Loved it! Needed a few touch-ups and one relight, but the luscious reward was worth every milligram of butane. Smoked it with the Kristoff rep who indicated the whole Galerones Series' days may be numbered. Some of the blends may re-appear in the future, but for now get 'em while you can!

*Illusione eccj* - Also a very good cigar. First 1/3 was slightly more herbal than I typically prefer, but it mellowed out as I smoked it down. Ended up _good to the last drop_! Absolutely perfect razor-sharp burn throughout.

Sorry, no pics. Smoked these at Cutter's, my local B&M in Alpharetta GA (north Atlanta suburb). Fantastic place populated by friendly regulars and run by fantastic staff!


----------



## Chris80

6 months rest. Great cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

Anejo 888 at Churchill's Cigar Bar at the Brown Palace, Denver.


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Robusto Grande...


----------



## GrouchoM

I agree, sadly I still believe what I read instead of my senses and good judgement. I echo your sentiments regarding your experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UBC03

GrouchoM said:


> I agree, sadly I still believe what I read instead of my senses and good judgement. I echo your sentiments regarding your experience. Thanks for sharing.


??????????


----------



## Sprouthog

Island Prince Momona


----------



## lroy76

What's up botl? Enjoying an illusione 88 right now. Nice smoke indeed although o had one with wrapper problems yesterday. I also had a my father number 2 belicoso yesterday. I like those more and more each time I spark one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Ramon Bueso Odyssey. Not bad, but Genesis The Project is better.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sorry @UBC03

My post alluded to when I started this cigar thing I was very objective. If I read it, heard it or were told by a vet I took it as gospel. But, this is a emotional, mental and physical experience for each individual. So, as I smoked more sticks, even Blender's Gold, my brain had a rush of information that said this ain't no maduro, its a Connecticut...but the label says I replied to my better judgement. So, my point was I've thrown out a lot of what I'm told for what I taste and smell-the rest comes later. Now, if this stick is that say one thing or another, most aspire to be what's on the label...most fall short. Again, I was agreeing with the response to my post to acknowledge we both smoked the same rag, thought the same thing and walked away to smoke another day.

The Dog Rocket trail of tears, struggle and woe is real. Ha ha!


----------



## Hudabear

Started the night with a Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro and I must say I enjoyed. Prelight tasted of very good coffee and once lit the cigar just got better. Retrohaled most of it and tasted of cocoa with creamy coffee. Plus my hat goes off to the torcedor that rolled this beauty (see pics).















Next on the roster later on was an Undercrown Papas Fritas with the boys and a nice fire to really enjoy the night.


----------



## GrouchoM

Private Reserve platinum series courtesy of @UCB03.


----------



## kaptain karl

My Father no 3 cremas. Great complexity with primarily almond and wood notes, with cream, spices, and of course pepper making entrances. Last time I had one I got more chocolate and coffee notes, never less just a great smoke!


----------



## droy1958

Viva Republica Guerilla Warfare and a couple of fat fingers of Makers Mark......POWER TO THE PEOPLE!....


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> *Kristoff Galerones Series Brazilian Habano (Cubra)* - Fantastic! Rich and flavorful in that milk chocolate kinda' way. Loved it! Needed a few touch-ups and one relight, but the luscious reward was worth every milligram of butane. Smoked it with the Kristoff rep who indicated the whole Galerones Series' days may be numbered. Some of the blends may re-appear in the future, but for now get 'em while you can!
> 
> *Illusione eccj* - Also a very good cigar. First 1/3 was slightly more herbal than I typically prefer, but it mellowed out as I smoked it down. Ended up _good to the last drop_! Absolutely perfect razor-sharp burn throughout.
> 
> Sorry, no pics. Smoked these at Cutter's, my local B&M in Alpharetta GA (north Atlanta suburb). Fantastic place populated by friendly regulars and run by fantastic staff!


The Kristoff Brittania has a chocolate, creamy nutty type taste to me. Good cigars...


----------



## Chris80

Lets try this out. Cheap(er) stick so what the hay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Lets try this out. Cheap(er) stick so what the hay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take taste preference over price any day. Of course, that's if you like them. I've never tried one, but I haven't heard many complaints about them...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I'll take taste preference over price any day. Of course, that's if you like them. I've never tried one, but I haven't heard many complaints about them...


Honestly I think it tastes really good however it has a shorter finish then I like. The burn and ash are perfect and the smoke output is good too. I see this as a good morning stick with coffee. It is medium. I would definitely buy another. It's an honest Nicaraguan flavor cigar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ortega Black. Courtesy of one of the folks I have traded with. Losing track. I can only count to 3-4 thanks to Sesame Street. JK! Spicy little NC. With angry orchard cider. A bit too sweet for me but it's getting the job done. Nice to have sweet and spicy.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

Illusione epernay. Tastes great, great smoke production and draw, burn is uneven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Honestly I think it tastes really good however it has a shorter finish then I like. The burn and ash are perfect and the smoke output is good too. I see this as a good morning stick with coffee. It is medium. I would definitely buy another. It's an honest Nicaraguan flavor cigar.


I'll have to give them a try sometime...


----------



## Chris80

Not bad Casa De Garcia. Straight up earthy cigar. Little change throughout. Very consistent coffee and very faint cocoa. Not to bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Oliva V Meliano robusto

Forgot to add - with dalwhinnie 15


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 69193


----------



## MyFatherFan

Chris80 said:


> Honestly I think it tastes really good however it has a shorter finish then I like. The burn and ash are perfect and the smoke output is good too. I see this as a good morning stick with coffee. It is medium. I would definitely buy another. It's an honest Nicaraguan flavor cigar.


I have one of these in my stash, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## php007

Last night


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

DAMN. ..you need a new friend?


----------



## AZ330FZL

php007 said:


> Last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that was a solid evening! Wow! Some amazing sticks. Hope you enjoyed them all.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm really enjoying an Illusione 88 Maddie with spiced rum and Ginger Ale. The calmness before the crap weekend forecast. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

My favorite day of the week is always Fuente Friday! Hope everyone is doing well. 







Dat ash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







i got that ash to 3 inches then it dropped lol.


----------



## bigronbee

This guy and some blantons


----------



## hawk45

First post in a while.. not sure what's been keeping me on hiatus.

Enjoying the first of these.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> First post in a while.. not sure what's been keeping me on hiatus.
> 
> Enjoying the first of these.


Good to see you bro!


----------



## tonyzoc

What a great cigar... LFD LaNox

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0306_zpsc2x9t8ey.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

@hawk45 nice beer selection.

Sitting on the porch. Temperature is 67 and the bugs are hollerin' all around. I'm smoking a Undercrown Robusto, from @MDSPHOTO and drinking a Diet Coke with maraschino cherries...and vodka. Sometimes the middle of nowhere is just the place to be.


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## Turkmen

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Well...this was last night, had an H Upmann The Banker in Annuity (toro). I had really been looking forward to this stick based on reviews. It was good. I would totally smoke it again, but not box worthy.


----------



## fimpster

Tonight is Torano Vault Torpedo. Really digging it. Perhaps its the third  High West Double Rye I'm on, but It's better than I expected.


----------



## ruffraiford

Montecristo platinum roth


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> Good to see you bro!


 @Chris80 Thanks brother. I have some catching up to do. Now that the weather is breaking, things are looking up.


----------



## lroy76

Had four cigars tonight. Well three and a half any way. Started with a gurka beast, yuck, ditched it half way through. Very soft, if taste was good I would have dealt with it. Alas it was not. Moved on to a my father no 2, which is turning into a regular for me. Then an illusione 88. This particular one was awesome...very sweet and smoked perfect. Then I had a late night house blend from the lounge, which was great but had a tough draw. I actually sparked the nub from the illusione back up prior to my walk to the car. A good night of pool, a bit of bourbon and time well spent with some Botls. It never ceases to amaze me the quality of folks that enjoy cigars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Great night at Cigar King in Scottsdale, AZ. They had a Crowned Heads event tonight. Tried and really enjoyed my first Jericho Hill for round one then moved to a trusted favorite the Intemperance for round two! Had a great time with friends and met some great new people.





































AZ330FZL


----------



## tonyzoc

I've been sitting on some of these for over a year now...time to try one.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0307_zpskfguicks.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Nub Cafe Espresso @Rondo

Java Chip Stout and an Antler my daughter found in the woods.


----------



## Scap

hawk45 said:


> First post in a while.. not sure what's been keeping me on hiatus.
> 
> Enjoying the first of these.


So what was that makeshift ashtray's original job? Looks like a cover to a gear box or motor of some sort.


----------



## SP251

Nub Cameroon this afternoon while fishing.


----------



## bigronbee

Not entirely sure which end goes in my mouth


----------



## UBC03

bigronbee said:


> Not entirely sure which end goes in my mouth


The one that's not on fire.


----------



## Turkmen

Never disappoints

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

UBC03 said:


> bigronbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure which end goes in my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> The one that's not on fire.
Click to expand...

Now you tell me


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally I have cut and lit an Oliva Serie V Melanio torpedo. It doesn't disappoint. This is what I would call graceful and elegant. This reminds me of the better examples of a Habano, yet Oliva does it with Nicaraguan tobacco. Really glad I bought a box of these but this came to me courtesy of Ronfo. Thanks bro! With Irish Stout. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

bigronbee said:


> Now you tell me


I'm here for ya bro.


----------



## hawk45

Scap said:


> So what was that makeshift ashtray's original job? Looks like a cover to a gear box or motor of some sort.


 @Scap Old clutch cover off my CR250 dirtbike


----------



## C.Rock

Aging Room Quattro F55 - very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

hawk45 said:


> @*Scap* Old clutch cover off my CR250 dirtbike


That's pretty cool. I wonder if a couple of rim locks mounted to the bolt-holes would make good cigar rests? Just an idea.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 69553


Kettle corn with Almonds 
So much more smooth and delicious than I remember. 
I added a star to this in my cigar app. Easily an $8-10 smoke now, that I paid less than $4/per. 
That's what a good nap will do for a smoke. 
Stop wasting your smokes by smoking ROTT. 
That's what your stash is for.
JMO


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

bigronbee said:


> Not entirely sure which end goes in my mouth


GURKHA CENTURIAN, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Neither end goes in your mouth. The correct answer is neither. Unless you are a hardcore masochist.
Red pepper and confusion. Dust bunny on the retrohale


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> GURKHA CENTURIAN, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Neither end goes in your mouth. The correct answer is neither. Unless you are a hardcore masochist.
> Red pepper and confusion. Dust bunny on the retrohale


Buwahahahahaha!


----------



## gtechva

Rondo said:


> View attachment 69553
> 
> 
> Kettle corn with Almonds
> So much more smooth and delicious than I remember.
> I added a star to this in my cigar app. Easily an $8-10 smoke now, that I paid less than $4/per.
> That's what a good nap will do for a smoke.
> Stop wasting your smokes by smoking ROTT.
> That's what your stash is for.
> JMO


Is that pic today, and you seriously have that much snow hanging around?

(and that's a nice sounding cigar)


----------



## Rondo

gtechva said:


> Is that pic today, and you seriously have that much snow hanging around?


That pic was taken an hour or so before posting.
Woke up to a few inches and high winds. It's schedule to continue thru Monday. Friday almost hit 70F. It's all good.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

L'Atelier Trocadero.

I haven't had a full-sized cigar in too damn long, so this hit the spot (despite being a pretty humdrum stick).


----------



## socalocmatt

Amelia Isabelle said:


> GURKHA CENTURIAN, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Neither end goes in your mouth. The correct answer is neither. Unless you are a hardcore masochist.
> Red pepper and confusion. Dust bunny on the retrohale


Mmmmm... Dust bunnies. Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> That pic was taken an hour or so before posting.
> 
> Woke up to a few inches and high winds. It's schedule to continue thru Monday. Friday almost hit 70F. It's all good.


We had thick ice and snow everywhere this morning. More through Monday and for the next 7 days off and on. Hoping this didn't kill my one year old grape vines. They are really vulnerable this second year in the ground. Usually they grow a ton during this second year. Cold Springs blow....pun intended.

After last night I'm tempted to smoke an Illusione 2/4R but that is a seriously long stick. Maybe need to go back to a Punch maduro Rothschild.


----------



## Dentedcan

Oliva G for the birthday to go along with my grilled steak.














Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Dentedcan said:


> Oliva G for the birthday to go along with my grilled steak.
> View attachment 69601
> View attachment 69609
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## droy1958

dentedcan said:


> oliva g for the birthday to go along with my grilled steak.
> View attachment 69601
> View attachment 69609
> 
> 
> sent from my sm-n910v using tapatalk


hb2u!....


----------



## UBC03

Dentedcan said:


> Oliva G for the birthday to go along with my grilled steak.
> View attachment 69601
> View attachment 69609
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Happy Herfday.


----------



## Dentedcan

Thanks all, another wonderful year on this earth. Might not like most of the people on earth but that's another story in of itself.


----------



## Hudabear

Went to the B&M where I'm interviewing to try and get an interview but the executive manager wasn't there. Decided to look around and get a feel for the area. It's freaking huge! Navigated a whole maze of wines and ended up in this giant beer section. Decided to stay for a smoke and a drink. Wanted a brand I never had before so I opted for a macanudo cafe paired with a local micro brewery amber ale. Not a great pairing but separately they were good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture as I have the iPad while in the tub watching one of the best NCAA championships that I have ever seen. Congrats Villanova! Smoking an Illusione eccg with a pint if Guinness. Very peaceful now. 4" of snow today. Spring is killing me and showing another reason this latitude is horrible. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## php007

Last night


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Hudabear said:


> macanudo cafe paired with a local micro brewery amber ale. Not a great pairing but separately they were good.


*cough cough* Macanudo Cafe with a gin & tonic with a bit of fresh lime juice. Mind=blown


----------



## Hudabear

Amelia Isabelle said:


> *cough cough* Macanudo Cafe with a gin & tonic with a bit of fresh lime juice. Mind=blown


Thanks. Will write down for next macanudo cafe I decide to have.


----------



## Turkmen

Nat Sherman Epoca

Can't figure out distinct flavors, but I like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Nub Cafe Macchiato - was like eating a smore. Loved it!


----------



## fimpster

I'm in the second third of a Diesel Unholy Cocktail, good stick for $3.


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Herrera Esteli Lonsdale* outdoors at the B&M on a fine sunny afternoon. What a fine cigar! Perfect draw; razor sharp burn. Cream, baking spices, cream, white pepper, cream, finely cured tobacco, cream! Did I mention CREAM? Fine, fine, fine, fine, FINE!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Joya Antano consul. Didn't bring my phone to take a pic


----------



## Ky70

Edolara El Campartir


----------



## lroy76

Gray cliff bold... Not a great stock but who would have known.there was a lounge in Nashville airport!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Enjoying a Don Pepin Garcia and come at the B&M. Just saw Gary Player get a hole in one. Starting to see why people enjoy golf.


----------



## Chris80

I want to enjoy a cigar so bad right now. I just got home from the dentist so the right side of my face doesn't work. My upper lip on the right side doesn't move at at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

After the DPG I enjoyed an Intemperance and chess.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm really enjoying a CAO MX2 courtesy of Rooke in the PIF6 with homemade ginger beer and spiced rum. Still quite chilly up here.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyB6255

Been super busy trying to get ready to leave for first Big race of the year in Vegas. But it's an awesome evening, about 68 deg sitting on the deck with a glass of Reisling and a Padron 4000 Maduro. 
The car pic is from shakedown runs this weekend, lost in the semis. Not bad for first time out this year with new combo. Racing for a million in Vegas next Friday!


----------



## Cibao Valley




----------



## talisker10

Oliva g cameroon robusto


----------



## droy1958

I may be crazy, but these Schizo's are like stealing. Great SF cigar.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

This Hemingway Signature by Fuente has been aging in the tupperdor since Late September. Just as I remember how good the B&M version was opposed to how dull and boring the one ROTT was. Not going to smoke ROTT ever again as humidor time really makes a big difference, even with Maduro cigars though they require less down time. With a pint of Guinness. 









Expecting snow again tonight. I've had really bad headaches this week so the Hemingway is a treat. I had a natural villager while walking the dog this morning and earlier this evening. I enjoy that.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lroy76

Serie R...always good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot

Maybe it's because I haven't had time to enjoy a stick in quite a while, but I am really enjoying this timeless 556 by Nat Sherman. Picked it up at the humidor in San Francisco last September. Look at the patterning on the wrapper!


----------



## fimpster

Tonight's stick is the Nub Connecticut. I'm becoming a big fan of Nub. This is my first Connecticut and it is a very good stick, however the Cameroon and Maduro are great sticks imo.


----------



## Turkmen

Delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Dirty Rat. Waiting for Sox game.


----------



## AZ330FZL

ForceofWill said:


> Dirty Rat. Waiting for Sox game.


Red Sox or White Sox?


----------



## ForceofWill

AZ330FZL said:


> Red Sox or White Sox?


:wink2:


----------



## AZ330FZL

ForceofWill said:


> :wink2:


AWESOME that's the right Sox for sure!

My kitchen:










Love me some Red Sox!!!


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0325_zpsrcz9fb8v.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Ironhorse curtesy of ubc03...little bit of pepper. I am enjoying it. Happy Friday botl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Fuente Friday
Tauros The Bull Destino al Siglo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Tonight I lit my first ever Arturo Fuente. It wasn't a stellar experience. Although it tasted great! I posted about it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/201121-fuente-friday-39.html#post3874649 and here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/201121-fuente-friday-39.html#post3874665


----------



## tonyzoc

The cohiba was torturing me with a nearly plugged draw so I fired up and Obsidian corona and smoked them both.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0329_zpshljmynzf.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga #9 watching the masters


----------



## AZ330FZL

La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor watching the Masters!



















AZ330FZL


----------



## Rondo

Le Matin

View attachment 70049


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting on this afternoon with an Ave Maria Knights Templar. Drinking homemade Ginger beer ( a bit yeasty) with a splash of rum. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Le Matin
> 
> View attachment 70049


The Epernay line is so good. One of my favorites, if not the favorite NC.


----------



## tonyzoc

Post digestion Casa Fernandez

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0330_zpsofhdew9y.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cannot go wrong with the ESG and Lagavulin 16- Enjoy!


----------



## Turkmen

selpo said:


> Cannot go wrong with the ESG and Lagavulin 16- Enjoy!


Thank you!

It was a really good pairing. Felt like nuts roasted over peat.


----------



## Doc Rock

Turkmen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Felt like nuts roasted over peat.


Uh, oh!:grin2:


----------



## Scap

Padron Maduro 4000


----------



## Turkmen

Doc Rock said:


> Uh, oh!:grin2:


Hahaha... walnut that is


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Doc Rock said:


> Uh, oh!:grin2:


I love how far some guys rip something another says out of context just so they can have a cheap laugh at their expense.


----------



## Scap

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I love how far some guys rip something another says out of context just so they can have a cheap laugh at their expense.


Dammit, Beavis....


----------



## Doc Rock

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I love how far some guys rip something another says out of context just so they can have a cheap laugh at their expense.


:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Rondo

Ss

View attachment 70193


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo Fuente WOAM very tasty


----------



## fimpster

Been looking forward to trying one of these. V Melanio in Robusto. Pairing with the fourth round of the Masters.


----------



## Rondo

La Palina El Diario KB

View attachment 70225


These are incredible. Love the rosado wrapper. 
Underpriced at The Devil 'till midnight.


----------



## fimpster

...


----------



## gtechva

Turkmen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was a really good pairing. Felt like nuts roasted over peat.





Amelia Isabelle said:


> I love how far some guys rip something another says out of context just so they can have a cheap laugh at their expense.


I'm just amazed no one has mentioned the use of the word "felt" in that quote...

(this coming from a man (me) suffering from Athlete's Tongue, from living with at least one of his feet in his mouth at all times)


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> I'm just amazed no one has mentioned the use of the word "felt" in that quote...
> 
> (this coming from a man (me) suffering from Athlete's Tongue, from living with at least one of his feet in his mouth at all times)


I was ready to but didn't want @Amelia Isabelle layin the smack down on me.


----------



## Doc Rock

UBC03 said:


> I was ready to but didn't want @Amelia Isabelle layin the smack down on me.


Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## ForceofWill

Started with an Avo XO, fine smoke but too light for me, put it down into the second third. 

Into a Lito Gomez 2015 Corona. More my speed.


----------



## Turkmen

gtechva said:


> I'm just amazed no one has mentioned the use of the word "felt" in that quote...
> 
> (this coming from a man (me) suffering from Athlete's Tongue, from living with at least one of his feet in his mouth at all times)



I guess I still have things to learn (in proper English grammar that is)


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Turkmen said:


> I guess I still have things to learn (in proper English grammar that is)


Hey, laughing at one's self is my favorite past time.:vs_laugh:


----------



## AZ330FZL

Didn't get a chance to post them yesterday but it as a 3 round day. First while watching the Masters a La Aroma de Cuba - Mi Amor. Which I proceeded to destroy.





































Master Nub for the Masters










Then a buddy had a baby not that long ago and I got him a box of Alec Bradley "it's a girl" cigars










Not a bad smoke at all.










Last was a Drew Estate Undercrown with some vino in the spa.










Overall a great Saturday. Stay smokey my friends.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

gtechva said:


> Hey, laughing at one's self is my favorite past time.:vs_laugh:


Oh man, happens to me a lot.

Here is a story from my past: when I was just learning English I was at a party. My friend was calling me to take a shot while I was in the kitchen helping with snacks. So my reply was: "hold on a second I got to cut the cheese".


----------



## gtechva

Turkmen said:


> Oh man, happens to me a lot.
> 
> Here is a story from my past: when I was just learning English I was at a party. My friend was calling me to take a shot while I was in the kitchen helping with snacks. So my reply was: "hold on a second I got to cut the cheese".


I love it!!!:vs_laugh:

La Flor Dominicana Ligero Cabinet Oscuro Natural L-500


----------



## Sprouthog

PDR Sun Grown Robusto


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## lroy76

Capitulo II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

601 Maduro


----------



## Turkmen

Jericho Hill lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Saturdays smoke while working in the yard and catching bits of the Masters. Last one of 5. Been resting for 6months+. Not sure ill make another purchase...although my attention was limited and perhaps i did not give this smoke the attention it deserves.


----------



## Tubescreamer

#1 of 2014.....Oliva Serie V Melanio Figuado.... I would have chosen the Robusto size though, this one started to loose most of its beautiful flavours during the last 3rd.


----------



## rockethead26

Tubescreamer said:


> #1 of 2014.....Oliva Serie V Melanio Figuado.... I would have chosen the Robusto size though, this one started to loose most of its beautiful flavours during the last 3rd.


Nice pic!


----------



## JLee73

A coworker gave me an Alec Bradley White Gold. Not the best but good enough to walk the dog.


----------



## Rondo

Baitfish

View attachment 70322


----------



## Rondo

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro


Have you tried the Diploma?
IMO, it's flavors are more distinct.

I've found after smoking a few Triples, they are one dimensional.
YRMV


----------



## Roger

Have been super busy so far, maybe when I reach home will decide on something .


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fume d'Amor with home brewed Ginger Beer. Delicious on both counts. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Excellent pictures btw. So far today, a La Aurora 1495 corona that's been sitting in my humidor for a long time. I picked up on the ceder and the pepper, but right when it was getting good it was almost done.....


----------



## Rondo

LP9 with Thai iced tea

View attachment 70346


Cola or root beer pairs better. 
This sweet tea would be more suited to a lighter wrapper. 
Live and learn.


----------



## UBC03

Had a UnderCrown maduro, while prepping my girlfriend's mother's house for painting. Which I'm starting tomorrow. Funny ,The house didn't look that big when I offered to do it. Weird?


----------



## droy1958




----------



## azmadurolover

smoked the last non maduro Hemmingway last night........I need another box of those, my second ever box purchase.........bought in 2007ish
godspeed my friend......


----------



## crazyhog

My favorite infused cigar by Drew Estates.


----------



## gtechva

La Gloria Cubana Series N JSB and Frostbite Black IPA


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Rondo said:


> Have you tried the Diploma?
> IMO, it's flavors are more distinct.
> 
> I've found after smoking a few Triples, they are one dimensional.
> YRMV


I have not yet tried that. Weirdly that's something we don't carry at our shop.

I'll have to give it a go when I'm in the states.


----------



## quazy50

Las Mareas by Crowned Heads. Great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Sancho panza double maduro.......says the worlds worst photog:vs_laugh:


----------



## GrouchoM

A Cuba Libre box-pressed


----------



## Tubescreamer

CAO Black Bengal....On the mild side of the spectrum, good for a morning cigar, not as flavourfull as the AJ Newworld Connecticut though...


----------



## Rondo

Oliva V Melanio

View attachment 70482


----------



## talisker10

Af short story. Nice little smoke this. Sweet woody tobacco flavors. A quality stick. Only one left in my humi. Need to get more.


----------



## AZ330FZL

One of my new favorites. Undercrown.










AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Padron 6000 Maduro while working on the car today. Very enjoyable. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Dentedcan

5 Vegas Cask Strength, not a bad cigar just not what I like as far as flavor.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Leftover from super bowl party

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Rock

Shark!


----------



## Scap

Buena Vista Reserva


Quite nice for being almost free.


----------



## Hudabear

Had a head cold for the past week and haven't had a cigar in that time period. I also didn't get out in that time period. I decided to meet the fellas by the lake and have a cheap cigar (due to the cold and it being my first stick in a week I knew I wouldn't be able to enjoy a primo stick).








And the photo had no filter or editing done. Pretty sunset for the mistake on the lake.


----------



## talisker10

AZ330FZL said:


> One of my new favorites. Undercrown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Never had one. What flavors are you getting out of it? This will be in my next purchase.


----------



## AZ330FZL

talisker10 said:


> Never had one. What flavors are you getting out of it? This will be in my next purchase.


I wish I could give you specific flavors, but my noobness prevents me from doing so. They always have a very smooth cool draw and tons of smoke. One of these days I hope to pull out specific flavor notes like with wine, but I have 20 years more experience with wine. I hope you enjoy it when you try it out. Let me know your thoughts and flavors you determine.


----------



## Hudabear

Had my interview at the B&M today. I'm thinking positively until I hear otherwise. On my way out picked up a stick for Fuente Friday. AF signature


----------



## Dentedcan

Hudabear said:


> Had my interview at the B&M today. I'm thinking positively until I hear otherwise. On my way out picked up a stick for Fuente Friday. AF signature


Hope it goes good for ya. That would be a fantastic opportunity.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Hudabear said:


> Had my interview at the B&M today. I'm thinking positively until I hear otherwise. On my way out picked up a stick for Fuente Friday. AF signature


Wow. Good luck. That sounds like a great gig.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Romeo y Julieta Maduro Reserve

Only made it halfway and pitched it, just not for me.


----------



## tonyzoc

My last Amazon Basin

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0339_zps74cvptfs.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel Aged Maduro


----------



## Turkmen

Reminds me Epoca, except wrapper taste very sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Tunneling canoe... Might need to let these rest a little longer , or rethink my humidification.


----------



## Padron42

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado


----------



## quazy50

Taboo Twist Robusto while doing some yard work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Finally got a smoke in. Despite the 41° temp. cloudy skies, stiff breeze and sleet, I sat out on the back patio and enjoyed a nice, mild Romeo & Julieta 1875 Reserva Real that took nothing away from my enjoyment of the Aberlour Abunahd Batch 52 single malt.

Tomorrow I'm on a plane with my wife at 7 am to enjoy 2 weeks in Hawaii.


----------



## selpo

Love the Abunandh- great idea to pair it with a mild cigar


----------



## Tubescreamer

Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto. Always a pleasure to smoke...


----------



## Turkmen

Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

First cigar in a while. Between the dentist and being sick and working it's been almost two weeks. Anyway, this one started off real good before it blew up. Humidity is low. Still tastes good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Aging Room F55 Quattro ... aged around a month (right out of the box these things burned horribly ... now they behave themselves).

Very enjoyable smoke ... feels full bodied to me.

I wish I could give you guys information like "hints of jasmine, leather from the south of Spain and grassy from the wheat fields of the American mid-west ... but ... all I got is ... "It tasted pretty damn good!".


----------



## tonyzoc

Puro Authentico
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0347_zpsnow6nhjv.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Nub Connecticut 460. Creamy woody sweet flavor. The smoke has a very nice aroma. Pretty relaxing, though the wrapper got undone when I cut the cap.


----------



## fimpster

Had a MF#4 last night, really dig the lancero.


----------



## bigronbee

Oliva master blends 3 last night. Did much better than the Espada that preceded it.


----------



## bigronbee

Tonight's companions


----------



## GrouchoM

El Baton robusto with Jarritos Mandarin soda waiting for the thunderstorms to roll in soon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9cd


----------



## fimpster

Going with a CAO Flathead Steel Horse Apehanger (5.5x58 ). My new oversized Nub punch made for a perfect cut on this big rg stick.


----------



## m_cat12

Saturday. Gloves are for yardwork.
.


----------



## m_cat12

Today Sunday. Enjoy these the last time too. Definitely a candidate for a future purchase.


----------



## Doc Rock

AF Añejo 888.

Sometimes even the finest of producers rolls a dud.

Looking at the foot, I noticed that the inner leaf in the filler appeared rolled a bit tighter than the outer leaves. That was confirmed when I cut the head.

Sure enough, the inner leaf burned much more slowly than the outer leaves, leading to a "pyramid" ash.

Then, when it was time to remove the label, there was a glob of glue between the wrapper and the label, tearing a chunk out of the wrapper.

Oh, well, someone at Tabacalera y Fuente had a bad day.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 70954


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Illusione!


----------



## Sprouthog

Ffp


----------



## lroy76

Just finished a Liga 9...on to a AF chateau sungrown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

All day herf session on the first promising day of spring. Started with a brick house and iced coffee.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this on my way to give uncle Sam the money I was saving up for a couple boxes of ccs. The gf forgot to change her w2 when the youngest got a job and became unclaimable. She told me Friday. Glad I didn't hit the submit button on my cart yet. I can see that fight. ."sorry honey, no money for your taxes, but on the bright side I've got four boxes of smokes comin".


----------



## Hudabear

Beautiful day!!! Sat in the sun with an SC yardgar


----------



## Chris80

Mold???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Decided to have one of these instead. It's been a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

rocky patel edge maduro robusto.......


----------



## Sprouthog

Prensado Churchill


----------



## gtechva

Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> Mold???


Belly button lint


----------



## Turkmen

The last of the mohicans...
Definitely will be getting more of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Like a true NP, I took the picture of my Romeo Y Julieta Romeo Anejo Piramides after the label started to slide and just after the ash fell. A friend brought me the beer direct from Germany and it was superb.


----------



## Tubescreamer

Ave Maria......first two 3rds reminded me of, Cohiba Robusto (I know right )


----------



## Doc Rock

Añejo 55. Oh, how I love a really tight ash!


----------



## php007

Last night playing poker

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

AF Don Carlos No 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Havanna VI Petit Corona


----------



## azmadurolover

LFD double ligero maduro chisel..........and a martinelli's apple juice, gangster as frickk, I know..........lol


----------



## AZ330FZL

Camacho Connecticut



















AZ330FZL


----------



## Tubescreamer

Omar Ortez Originals in Toro.....Very Nub Maduro like flavours, so if you are a fan of Nub Maduro, make sure you try one of these...


----------



## BMWBen

Finally have some decent weather in NH and can start smoking outside more regularly again. Here's a few from this past weekend. The 7-20-4 Factory 57 is the house brand of a local B&M called Twins and is an awesome smoke!


----------



## azmadurolover

nestor reserve maduro.........


----------



## MrPartagas

Had a Partagas Black Label gigante this morning, will probably have a La Gloria Cubana tonight. 

Edit: Sorry no pics! at work, will put pics up soon!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing an Illusione cg:4. White horse. One if my new favorites from Illusione. With home brewed ginger beer and spiced rum. It's been awhile since I had a good soak and smoke.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Scap

Tonight's enjoyment.

My Father Cedro Deluxe Cervantes
Rowans Creek Whiskey
Deep Woods Off.


----------



## fimpster

What should I smoke on 4/20? Well..... I guess I'll go with a Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project. I've heard them called the poor man's Liga #9. Since I haven't smoked one of those yet (but I do have a few doing time in the humi now) I wouldn't know. It's the second one I've had and I like them. And I like the $3 ea I paid for them!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## Turkmen

I guess two days rest in humi is not enough, it's burning somewhat uneven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPartagas

Partagas black label gigante


----------



## Rondo

La Flor Dominicana Suave Grand Maduro #5

View attachment 71361


Mocha Bomb


----------



## Rondo

EP Carillo Cardinal Maduro

View attachment 71377


Full bodied. Espresso, milk chocolate, maple and Grand Marnier.
Raw almonds thru the nose.


----------



## talisker10

Rocky patel decade - very nice roasted nut aroma. Roasted nuts, sweet dry fruit and some spice. Quality smoke, paired with Gentleman Jack Daniels.


----------



## BMWBen

Another 7-20-4 Factory 57


----------



## Doc Rock

DC Julius Caeser Toro yesterday; OX Super Beli today!


----------



## gtechva

Odd as it may sound, the death of Prince brought back old memories. I smoked a Oliva/ Studio Tabac Serie V Melanio Petit Corona while talking to the best man of my wedding on the phone and knocking out some cranberry/pomegranate and vodka.

I see/tasted the hype behind that cigar.


----------



## George007

Padron Damaso. Well aged. Puffed with a friend who smoked a Opus X Lost City(Not Pictured)


----------



## GrouchoM

Smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro courtesy of @Padron42 on my porch on a cool clear night under a full moon-very grateful.


----------



## firespec35

Just had a Camacho Diploma for the first time tonight. WOW!!! Beautiful draw. More smoke than those vapeheads can put out. One of the first non infused cigars I could actually taste flavors like cocoa, coffee, and some red pepper. Ive had others I could say I like a lot but couldnt really nail down flavors. I got a 5er off the devils site for $19. I already put another bid on a box.


----------



## GrouchoM

Hey @firespec35, happy belated one year anniversary.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cheapie from a local cigar hit. Common Roots Nicaraguan Rothschild. 









Hand rolled so tight draw but very mild.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007

4 Years aged Liga Privada T52. Very special smoke.


----------



## Chris80

I feel almost human again. Happy Fuente Friday everyone!
Reading all this stuff about Prince. I know it's everywhere. One of my earliest memories as a child is When Doves Cry came out in 84. Yes I was only 4 but I remember seeing the video at my aunt and uncles house for the first time. Over 30 years and that song is still relevant. Truly one of the greats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Affinity by Sindicato

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0361_zpsagnvqrog.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Asylum 13 Ogre Lancero. As I've mentioned before, I am really digging the lancero vitola. It's my first (semi) candella (barber-pole), and you can really taste it. This one is full of grass, hay and pepper, but not spicy at all.


----------



## GrouchoM

Smoking a Kristoff ligero maduro on a clear night under a pale full moon courtesy of @UBC03.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 71658


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had a Nat Sherman 1930 Corona Grande and a Casa Fernandez Aniversario 2015 Lancero at Twin City Cigar in Winston-Salem yesterday. The Nat Sherman was a decent average cigar, but the Casa Fernadez blew me away! Easily one of the best NC's I've ever smoked.

(sorry, no live pics - file footage only)


----------



## ForceofWill

Had Lasik last Thursday, first smoke since. I came prepared with eye drops lol.


----------



## tonyzoc

Heisenberg

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0374_zps4l1i45wf.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45




----------



## TCstr8

[









Not a bad smoke. Got from a CI sampler.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

AF #77

View attachment 71714


It's been a while. 
I forgot how good these were.


----------



## Turkmen

tonyzoc said:


> Heisenberg
> 
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0374_zps4l1i45wf.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Interesting brand.

Were you able to "embrace uncertainty"?


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Lance


----------



## tonyzoc

Turkmen said:


> Interesting brand.
> 
> Were you able to "embrace uncertainty"?


It certainly tasted like a Quesada cigar...full flavor and fairly strong...a bit of a bitter taste...in a good way like a dark beer. I liked it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

SWAG Puro Dominicano Infamous and a Bar Hopper IPA from South Street Brewery under a full moon


----------



## GrouchoM

My first RP, no complaints so far.


----------



## MyFatherFan

First Undercrown and it did not disappoint! Can't remember who recommended this one awhile ago, but it was very enjoyable. Of course that could be the Jack talking lol.


----------



## Turkmen

Añejo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

First try - Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate. Aroma is outstanding. Smoke output is huge. Nice flavor...still in the first third.

Beautiful day for a smoke! Have a great Sunday everybody!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

First of the day. .man I wish I brought my poker. First third was beyond tight.tossed it half way through.









Much better, nice smoke little pepper. Nice draw ,sharp burn.









Best line of the day. .hey are those gurkhas. I've wanted to try one but didn't want to spend the money. I gave the guy 2. didn't have the heart to tell him I paid less than a buck apiece. But I think I made a friend for life.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 71802


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Decided on a King B. It's a beautiful day today. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0378_zpscvtu0xpj.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

First Padron 1926. Sorry if it makes you thirsty and hungry lol...


----------



## bigronbee

Made some grilled mussels in a white wine sauce and followed up with these lovely items.


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0378_zpscvtu0xpj.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What do you think of that? I have one resting now for a few weeks but have never had one.


----------



## Doc Rock

The dear wife is from the hospital after a total knee replacement.

Time for a nice, long cigar. OX Double Corona.


----------



## Doc Rock

MyFatherFan said:


> First Padron 1926. Sorry if it makes you thirsty and hungry lol...


I don't know about you, but I take comfort in that!


----------



## Scap

Padron Maduro 4k and black coffee.

Such a relaxing smoke


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Imperator


----------



## AZ330FZL

Got a few in this weekend.

















AZ330FZL


----------



## talisker10

Af 858 tonight


----------



## droy1958




----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying the extra long but fully aged Illusione 4/2 g. With lots of rum and a splash of home brewed Ginger Beer. I've been headache bound all day so I decided to fight fire with fire. Hot tub, booze, cigar and a pain med. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying the extra long but fully aged Illusione 4/2 g. With lots of rum and a splash of home brewed Ginger Beer. I've been headache bound all day so I decided to fight fire with fire. Hot tub, booze, cigar and a pain med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Isn't that how Jim Morrison died?


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Isn't that how Jim Morrison died?


Believe me if I knew the proper recipe for my demise I would have dialed that up a long, long time ago.

Unfortunately I seem to have a Super liver that seems undefeatable. I have been to the hospital and have had physicians look at me as if I was some alien life form. It takes anesthetic gas to put me down and not just NO2.

I'm just in a lousy mood as we had another unexpected freeze damaging my wine grapes even further and I'm out of tolerance for the BS pain. Next up is the TENS unit where I will shock the ever living crap out of my neck and head.

2nd round of Botox has done nothing. I quite impatient for the warm weather to start here at Winterfell. I'm definitely not in a good NY State of mind. A very long cold Spring here!


----------



## UBC03

I couldn't imagine. Hopefully the weather broke for good. She wanted to plant flowers last week but thankfully I won that argument. I live on my tens unit. That and my inversion table are the best investments ever. .I like the game of thrones reference. If I start seeing white walkers I'm outta here. 
Hang in there bro things gotta pick up.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> I couldn't imagine. Hopefully the weather broke for good. She wanted to plant flowers last week but thankfully I won that argument. I live on my tens unit. That and my inversion table are the best investments ever. .I like the game of thrones reference. If I start seeing white walkers I'm outta here.
> Hang in there bro things gotta pick up.


I love my inversion table as well. Best C note or so I have ever spent.


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2014 Toro


----------



## Rondo

Perdomo 12 Year

View attachment 71962


----------



## Chris80

I think with the day I'm having I'm going to stop at the B&M on the way home and grab a Padron 6000 Maduro. Yea that's what I'm gonna do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churchhill CO

****ING AMAZING


----------



## scotchandgummibears

Very relaxing smoke


----------



## Chris80

Yum
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Isn't that how Jim Morrison died?


Jim didn't do it right....


----------



## seven20sticks

Had an Illusione Epernay Le Monde earlier today. Must say, I really enjoyed this cigar. Much more than I imagined I would.

I've been an MJ12 fan for quite some time but never got around to the Epernay line. Very impressed.


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Jim didn't do it right....


OK, I'll bite. How could he of died in a better way?


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I love my inversion table as well. Best C note or so I have ever spent.


Never used the table, but have used the "boots and bar" many times. My ex took them and I've never replaced them. Just been doing the walking thing....


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> OK, I'll bite. How could he of died in a better way?


Just saying that Jim is dead, and Champagne InHand isn't...


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Never used the table, but have used the "boots and bar" many times. My ex took them and I've never replaced them. Just been doing the walking thing....


If I had to use the boots and a bar,I would end up hanging there to someone found my bloated corpse. Our just corpse I guess I come pre-bloated.


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Just saying that Jim is dead, and Champagne InHand isn't...


OK. .that makes sense


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> If I had to use the boots and a bar,I would end up hanging there to someone found my bloated corpse. Our just corpse I guess I come pre-bloated.


Yessir, it's not something you want to do alone. Kinda' like sex...:grin2:


----------



## tonyzoc

Chris80 said:


> What do you think of that? I have one resting now for a few weeks but have never had one.


I like them. Sometimes I find them a bit strong on the nicotine, but other times I don't feel it. Probably related to what I ate beforehand. Overall I'd say they were medium to full finish with great flavors especially if you like Nicaraguan tobacco. I've smoked about 10 of these so far.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> I like them. Sometimes I find them a bit strong on the nicotine, but other times I don't feel it. Probably related to what I ate beforehand. Overall I'd say they were medium to full finish with great flavors especially if you like Nicaraguan tobacco. I've smoked about 10 of these so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I am definitely looking forward to it. Nicaraguans seem to please my pallet the best.


----------



## MDinius

Flor de Antillas belicoso. A little too earthy for my liking. Next time I need to leave it out of the humidor a couple days and give it a try.


----------



## Padron42

Tat miami Noella


----------



## Padron42

And an LP T52 robusto to follow it up


----------



## Rondo

Gifted to me by Brother @ChampagneInHand

View attachment 72050


----------



## tomp

Pig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

These are pretty oily wrappers and came in a bit wet. I've been sitting on them a couple of months but I think they still need some time. Really tasty though.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0396_zpsqikpebsg.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Padron x000 (5000 i think) my first Padron and I was impressed. Lots of heavy smoke although the draw seemed a bit too light.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing up my first Camacho courtesy of Rooke and PIF6. The Diploma version. Decent smoke with a bit of Seagrams and ginger beer. 









After another 28F overnight I am thinking my microvineyard is toast. This has been a very bad Spring. Luckily my headache broke.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Rare Corojo DC


----------



## fimpster

Having my first CAO tonight, Brazilia Gol, paired with a locally brewed amber lager.


Edit to add: I really liked this stick. It goes into my top five $4 stick category.


----------



## Tubescreamer

One of the better Gurkhas, I guess....


----------



## talisker10

Af short story. These have become my go to smoke.


----------



## azmadurolover

pardon 1926........


----------



## Chris80

Been waiting to try one of these. Started off bland but is progressing nicely. Very spicy at the start. Oily, earthy. Medium with a short finish. Excellent construction. I've been using my V cut lately. Not bad so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Laranja on my way to cigarfest...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Nub Connecticut and a Frostbite Black IPA


----------



## hawk45

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I enjoyed my first Cusano 18, Double Connecticut with a light lager from a local micro brewery.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03




----------



## NormH3

601 La Bomba Atomic


----------



## lroy76

Padron 1926 my first one...excellent smoke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

L' Atelier. Very box worthy smoke. Aged well of course.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## azmadurolover

my father LB 1922.......


----------



## tonyzoc

San Cristobal Elegancia

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0404_zpsjugbjwcn.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusiione CG:4 but the Maduro version. With Irish Stout.

I much prefer the non Maduro version of this cigar. Too much leather in this one. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BMWBen

Perdomo Slow aged lot 826 with about a year of rest on it. Gotta be the best stick made under $5, right up there with Brickhouse Maduro's


----------



## Rondo

BMWBen said:


> Perdomo Slow aged lot 826 with about a year of rest on it. Gotta be the best stick made under $5, right up there with Brickhouse Maduro's


Good to hear time did that stick well. 
IMO, quality over the past year has plummeted with both Perdomo and Kristoff.

And what exactly is "Slow Aging"?
Did Superman alter the earths rotation again?


----------



## BMWBen

Rondo said:


> Good to hear time did that stick well.
> IMO, quality over the past year has plummeted with both Perdomo and Kristoff.
> 
> And what exactly is "Slow Aging"?
> Did Superman alter the earths rotation again?


Ha! I couldn't tell you.. I guess "slow age" is just a marketing term to make a $3.60 stick sound more appealing


----------



## gtechva

Punch Rare Corojo Magnum with a Westbrook Gose, listening to The Cars on the laptop, and crickets all around.


----------



## fimpster

LP9, my first one. Look at the foot smoke coming off this thing! I've been resting it for about 6 weeks now, and I've got four more I'm going to let rest for some other undetermined amount of time.


----------



## kaptain karl

lroy76 said:


> Laranja on my way to cigarfest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought a box of the corona gorda. IMO its one of the best cigars I've ever had...the citrus flavor was absolutely incredible on it!


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Believe me if I knew the proper recipe for my demise I would have dialed that up a long, long time ago.
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to have a Super liver that seems undefeatable. I have been to the hospital and have had physicians look at me as if I was some alien life form. It takes anesthetic gas to put me down and not just NO2.
> 
> I'm just in a lousy mood as we had another unexpected freeze damaging my wine grapes even further and I'm out of tolerance for the BS pain. Next up is the TENS unit where I will shock the ever living crap out of my neck and head.
> 
> 2nd round of Botox has done nothing. I quite impatient for the warm weather to start here at Winterfell. I'm definitely not in a good NY State of mind. A very long cold Spring here!


Fingers crossed that things get better quick. You have to battle through the sucky times to appreciate those times when everything comes together. All the best!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 72546


My first cg:4
Won't be on my "smoke again" list.
Live and learn.


----------



## Chris80

Black coffee with sugar and a Baccarat. I haven't had one if these in a while but I remember they pair nicely with sweet coffee. Good morning everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubescreamer

My budget daily Nicaraguan....Rosa Cuba in Herencia size...


----------



## Chris80

Tubescreamer said:


> My budget daily Nicaraguan....Rosa Cuba in Herencia size...


Let me know what you think of that after. I've had one and have another still resting.


----------



## Tubescreamer

Chris80 said:


> Let me know what you think of that after. I've had one and have another still resting.


I've been smoking and buying them for about 2 years...they are always in my rotation. Great cigar for daily consumption on a budget side. Perfect construction, zero burn issues and always razorsharp burn. Tastes quite nice with similar Nicaraguan flavours, very consistant tastes, not complex but still very enyoyable.

And yes, they benefit from aging too, I've had consumed some which had over a year of humidor time and the taste was more refined and fuller. But still do not expect premium from them, they are what they are for a $1 cigar....good for smoking without paying too much attention and babying.


----------



## m_cat12

Saturday smoke. Decided to try out a Padron in response to a thread about LP #9. I really like the #9. I like this Padron too. They both have tons of smoke, burn nicely, and flavorful. Id say the #9 is a bit lighter or softer in flavors if that makes sense? Both excellent cigars.


----------



## eliot

I don't have a picture, but I picked up a couple AF Exquisito Maduros at my local B&M to get their buy 5, get 1 free deal and I just smoked the second one last night.

I'm still very new to cigar smoking, so I'm in the process of developing my palate, but I love these little sticks! They're a short 4.5x32 cigarillo, but boy do they pack a punch. The flavor didn't change much throughout the entire stick, but I was getting lots of dark chocolate and black coffee flavor out of them. They're a great time-saver smoke with lots a flavor, so I'll definitely be adding more to the tupperdor. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Still working through a CI sampler. Not the worst thing I've smoked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Brazilian Puro

View attachment 72562


Very earthy. Portobello, baked potato and radicchio, which adds a pleasurable slightly bitter twang. Very aromatic as well.
Two thumbs up.


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed a MF Flor de las Antillas with a pot of coffee after cutting the front yard.


----------



## Bird-Dog

L'Atelier MAD44

Cold draw was all chocolate-raspberry not untypical of many maduros. Nothing like that once lit. Herbal undertones with black pepper overtones and some slightly bitter notes. Not a bad cigar, _per se_, but not one I'd be inclined to revisit. YMMV


----------



## UBC03

I had one a few months ago. .had about 2 years rest and it tasted like it was rott. Bitter and sour. .Tossed it before the half way point. .. gave it the "never again" in my notes.


----------



## fimpster

On this overcast Saturday afternoon I am having an Asylum 13 Seventy (7x70) from the LockJaw 7 sampler. A nice all-afternoon stick while I hombrew a batch of Robust Porter. Half an hour in and I am very much enjoying this stick. I even like it better than last night's LP9.


----------



## BMWBen

Padron 1964 with some rum, a little orange juice, and tonic water


----------



## UBC03

fimpster said:


> On this overcast Saturday afternoon I am having an Asylum 13 Seventy (7x70) from the LockJaw 7 sampler. A nice all-afternoon stick while I hombrew a batch of Robust Porter. Half an hour in and I am very much enjoying this stick. I even like it better than last night's LP9.


I always wondered who the hell smoked those things. ..now I know. thanks


----------



## fimpster

UBC03 said:


> I always wondered who the hell smoked those things. ..now I know. thanks


lol, yeah I would never buy one at the $12 each my B&M sells them for, but for a $25 winning bid on cbid puts them under $4 each, so figured what the heck!? Cbid has control of my life lately.

But seriously I only even bid on the LockJaw 7 after I had tried an Asylum Ogre Lancero that I really liked. This cock sized cigar is really quite good though. If you're comfortable smoking it that is. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

fimpster said:


> lol, yeah I would never buy one at the $12 each my B&M sells them for, but for a $25 winning bid on cbid puts them under $4 each, so figured what the heck!? Cbid has control of my life lately.
> 
> But seriously I only even bid on the LockJaw 7 after I had tried an Asylum Ogre Lancero that I really liked. This cock sized cigar really isn't bad at all though. If you're comfortable smoking it that is. :vs_cool:


The place I go to had asylum 13s (5x50) for 3$. I bought the last boxes he had in the shop. He gave me 3 of those big bastards. I gave em to my nephew. I don't have the patience for a churchill, let alone that thing.


----------



## gtechva

BMWBen said:


> Padron 1964 with some rum, a little orange juice, and tonic water


Sounds good. Need to replenish the rum spot in the cabinet.

Smoked a Factory Throwout #59 while mowing. It was just ok, but when I tossed half to come in, no worries.

The weather will probably keep me inside with a pipe the rest of the night, if not weekend.


----------



## fimpster

UBC03 said:


> I don't have the patience for a churchill, let alone that thing.


I hear ya. 2.5 hours in and I let it die. Could have gone another hour. I knew I would be outside all afternoon so I thought It'd be a good choice. I liked it fine, but got bored. I would definitely grab some 5x50's for a good price though.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. Best of the best. Aged 3 years!


----------



## fimpster

My second smoke of the day is Quesada Oktoberfest 2015 Belicoso. The first few puffs are promising.


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2014


----------



## AZ330FZL

Last nights smoke.









AZ330FZL


----------



## azmadurolover

torano virtuoso..........


----------



## MDinius

My first AF in the middle of no where Texas (Salado) for a wedding I was dragged to. St least some BOTL found me. Great smoke.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Blood Red Moon maduro (perfecto). I had to cut it short because it got too cold and windy. Had a much better experience this time, regardless. They have a little bit in common with my beloved Illusione R; I would recommend a BRM maduro for a person first delving into fuller sticks/maduros. Get a taste of that flavor without being overwhelmed. 10/10 mediocrity points, would smoke again (under certain circumstances)

I haven't been around much, haven't had much time to smoke (and the weather has been unreasonably cold here).


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon

View attachment 72706


----------



## UBC03

Looks good bro. .that could be my favorite nub tool yet.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon
> 
> View attachment 72706


That looks amazing


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0412_zpsblokvbia.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

That LFD capitullo ll is a strong one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Jericho Hill and a Captain Coke on this fine Sunday evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing the very nub worthy Illusione Epernay Le Grande with spiced rum and home made ginger beer.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Just finishing the very nub worthy Illusione Epernay Le Grande with spiced rum and home made ginger beer.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Feelin better?


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2015


----------



## gtechva

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon
> 
> View attachment 72706


looking good @Rondo

this evening was about bad photography, a beautiful wrapper, and a delicious Russian Imperial Stout


----------



## MDinius

Crowned Heads La Imperiosa


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Feelin better?


A bit. Saturday was good. I staerated Sunday with a 12 hour headache but tub time and relaxation cleared it up some. Mostly cluster which affects sinuses and eyes but is a mix of intense pain that only lasts 5-20 minutes then subsides, though it returns at will. 12 hours in the dark bedroom with ice and a hot pad plus some lidocaine for a nerve block helped get me up before sunset. Tomorrow is another day. Saturday was almost perfect. I take in the good with the bad.

Thanks for asking! &#128522;


----------



## Hudabear

Padilla Fumas robusto. You don't have to be a cigar maven to pick up these nuances as they're more like blatant flavors than subtleties. Chocolatey mocha with an addition of the toasty taste you get from roasted marshmallows in the final third. Sidestream smoke smelled like how I've always envisioned willy wonkas factory smelling. Milk chocolate hot cocoa through the nose. Also it's my first Cuban sandwich and had I not done my due diligence with research that I do with all my new smokes I would have never guessed it was medium filler. I was expecting ash to be flying everywhere but it stayed more firm than my long filler contest entry lol 
Plus it's good to be home.


----------



## ctz699

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy #5 with a dose of Maker's Mark....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Villiger Maduro. Still wearing gloves --> too cold to smoke a real cigar


----------



## Chris80

I'm celebrating my dads birthday with one of these. Been resting since November.








Whipped butter, sweet cream and walnuts. Yummy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







So good







By far the tastiest cigar I have had yet. Paired with ginger ale.
I am so glad it is finally starting to get warmer. Winter and cigar smoking is rough. I know my friend Dave is looking forward to a weather change. He deserves warm days!


----------



## purepoker




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> By far the tastiest cigar I have had yet.


That's a pretty bold claim, regardless of your cigar-smoking experience! I have one in my humi that's been sitting since September, I'm a little more excited about it now. :laugh2:


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> That's a pretty bold claim, regardless of your cigar-smoking experience! I have one in my humi that's been sitting since September, I'm a little more excited about it now. :laugh2:


I have had some very tasty cigars, this one just hit me the right way I guess. It was like all the planets aligned for this event haha. Now I'm not saying mind blowing I'm going to go buy boxes of them, I just think perhaps the warm night, nice storm and a rare gooooood mood helped lol. If that makes sense.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> It was like all the planets aligned for this event haha. Now I'm not saying mind blowing I'm going to go buy boxes of them, I just think perhaps the warm night, nice storm and a rare gooooood mood helped lol. If that makes sense.


Yeah, it totally does. Environmental and other factors play a huge part. There have been times where I've smoked a (well-rested) high-quality CC/high end NC and not enjoyed myself because of other factors.


----------



## UBC03

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Yeah, it totally does. Environmental and other factors play a huge part. There had been times where I've smoked a (well-rested) high-quality CC/high end NC and not enjoyed myself because of other factors.


Absolutely true. .you can fire up an A1 stick in a bad environment and all you want to do is get through it and get out of there. I'll take a cheap cigar with good company anytime. 
Parodis are always a great smoke to me because I only smoke em with my pops while we bs on they're back deck.


----------



## ForceofWill

On leave this week.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Despite the inconsistency, when these things are on... They're on! Hit the spot.


----------



## droy1958

With a little Maker's Mark....


----------



## LaVidaPuro

Quite nice for the price. Only a month in the humi. Will look forward to trying in six months or a year.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Despite the inconsistency, when these things are on... They're on! Hit the spot.


Everyone seems to bash them, but you are right when they are on I really enjoy them. Thankfully I have had good luck with the ones I have.

Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying the CAO Maduro l'anniversarie, having a light lager from a local micro brewery.


----------



## quazy50

2015 S&S. Little tight dry but good smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I am a Nub fan, especially the Cameroon and Maduro's. The Connecticut, not so much. This is the first Habano I've had. I'm about 15 minutes in as I write this and It's not bad, not quite as good as the Cameroon or Maduro, but a step up from the Connecticut.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

AZ330FZL said:


> Everyone seems to bash them, but


but no self-respecting cigar enthusiast gives a damn what other people think about their preferences

:vs_cool:


----------



## MDinius

LADC Mi Amor. Very good. I'll definitely be trying the MI Amor Reserva!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 73122


----------



## AZ330FZL

First time with this Alec Bradley. Really enjoyed it. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Rocky Patel vintage 1992 Churchill tubo... One of my favorites. Introduced my friend Rachael to it today, her first 'gar ever, she normally smokes pipe tobacco. She got through half of it but couldn't finish it, I finished mine and then smoked the rest of hers... Couldn't let it go to waste!




























With an amazingly good local apricot wine from Giessinger Winery that complimented the cigar perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

MDinius said:


> LADC Mi Amor. Very good. I'll definitely be trying the MI Amor Reserva!


LADC are some of my favorite cigars! Especially the EE. I've smoked quite a few of the Mi Amor Reserva Romantico's (Half box) and never thought the flavor justified the price.. Still a very good smoke though


----------



## frankD

.




bigronbee


coming from ASTORIA the big deal was always STEINWAY pianos............food and beverages were NEVER "store bought" and DeNobili was the cigar tobacco of choice.........just sayin




frankD


----------



## droy1958

Legend Cigars #3 with some Maker's Mark....


----------



## droy1958

JDN Gran Consul...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a Fuente chateau maduro rothschild. While walking the dog. Great smoke but it started to unravel after I removed the band. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Padilla 1932 Torpedo


----------



## TCstr8

Not bad for a freebie.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## talisker10

Nub 460 maduro. Complex smoke. Cedar, chocolate, cream, mild pepper. So far so good. Paired with sweet eldorado 12 rum.


----------



## ForceofWill

It's a good day, got my Dupont back from the shop. 

Word is Davidoff is discontinuing this whole line, sad cause I love them.


----------



## George007

I have really been dipping into my well aged Liga #9 collection as of lately. Very solid smoke and very box worthy.


----------



## plushterry

I really enjoyed an Alec Bradley Sungrown Blend Torpedo this evening, not particularly complex or strong but lovely smooth smoke, I didn't want it to finish!


----------



## Chris80

A gift from @ChampagneInHand. It has a very spicy pre light draw. Let's get it on!
Interesting start. Full flavored. Medium to full strength so far. Deep wood flavors with red pepper hanging around after. Long finish. So far not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Not a bad stick. Good strength. Tastey. Consistent. Would be better on a warmer night with some rum


----------



## MDinius

Tried and true #2 with Willett rye


----------



## azmadurolover

oliva G maduro after 2 years rest.......


----------



## Rondo

Ss

View attachment 73338


----------



## selpo

MDinius said:


> Tried and true #2 with Willett rye


Love the Willett 8 yr Rye, Enjoy!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Ss
> 
> View attachment 73338


Very tempted a few days ago to buy a box of these for next Winter. Then I remembered I put CP in the penalty box. They had insect repellent and survival water filters mixed in with the Fuentes on sale.

I think somebody had a lug nut break in the web page sales department at brandshopper.

I trust the SS was up to Hemingway quality? Maduro at that. Fuente does such good jobs with Maduro sticks.


----------



## Rondo

They are quality, D.
Full bodied, medium strength, perfect cold weather sticks.
$115 at Thompson shipped after code CIGAR10


----------



## AZ330FZL

A Monte White and some Angles Envy tonight. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> A Monte White and some Angles Envy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


I love me some Angels Envy! I can't drink the normal one because of dietary restrictions but they made a specialty run that is very good. I have yet to try the rye one though.


----------



## BMWBen

Went to the B&M with a few friends last night. The Mi Amor Reservera's have the craziest finish I've ever tasted. The last 1/4 of the cigar tastes like your smoking a steak! Very meaty, which helps make up for the slow start to the cigar. I think a smaller size may actually be better though, that was the Romantico (Churchill)


----------



## php007

Monday and last night

2006 Avo Lounge









2006 Anejo Shark









2009 Opus X Petit Lancero


















Original release









2009 Avo LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

big fan of these. Picked up a few 5'ers off the devils site. Retail is ridiculous.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## azmadurolover

Rondo said:


> Ss
> 
> View attachment 73338


one of the best box purchases I have made.........very consistent.......I love AF in anything mad........come to think of it, anything AF........what a whore, I know


----------



## azmadurolover

php007 said:


> Monday and last night
> 
> 2006 Avo Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Anejo Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Opus X Petit Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Avo LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you had me at anejo..............:grin2:

the mi amor wouldn't get kicked out of bed either, just sayin.............


----------



## Hudabear

Graycliff double espresso. First third was mediocre but then the last two thirds opened up to butter popcorn on the finish. Very smooth. Punched me in the nose on the retrohale with big earthiness.


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 Robusto and Maker's.....


----------



## MDinius

droy1958 said:


> My Father #1 Robusto and Maker's.....


Had the #2 last night with a good rye, enjoy BOTL


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Estd 1844. Five left in this vitola, still have an untouched box of shorter ones that have 8 months on them. 38 dollars a box well spent.


----------



## Kaz69

I enjoyed a Camacho Criollo Robusto as the weather was nice and warm today so I dedicated an hour to relax.


----------



## Chris80

Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmm....love their Sungrown stuff!...


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Mmmmm....love their Sungrown stuff!...


I do as well. They are top shelf IMO.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying this CAO America Potomac.


----------



## fimpster

It's cold and raining tonight, so just a quick stick...


----------



## Dentedcan

Yet another of my favorite, Oliva G















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Padron42

My first Jericho Hill thanks to @AZ330FZL. It's great!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Padron42 said:


> My first Jericho Hill thanks to @AZ330FZL. It's great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it. They are one of my favs.


----------



## Padron42

AZ330FZL said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. They are one of my favs.


Yeah I see why, thanks again. Unfortunately my attempt to match your long ash was thwarted with some angry motions at the iPad in response to a few awful strike calls.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Room 101 Masters Collection

View attachment 73514


Thanks for a great smoke Brother @elco69


----------



## AZ330FZL

Padron42 said:


> Yeah I see why, thanks again. Unfortunately my attempt to match your long ash was thwarted with some angry motions at the iPad in response to a few awful strike calls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah there were some bad calls in tonight's game how we can take the next couple.


----------



## Turkmen

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonato~

*Long week...*

Fuente Gran Reserva Sun Grown Robusto, Tomatin Single Malt, and some Fake Plastic Trees.


----------



## Stonato~

*Too nice a night...had to keep it going.*

Ambassador and Spin the Black Circle.


----------



## Chris80

Wow that was a first. Just synged my mustache relighting my stogie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

First ESG ever, been sitting on it for about 9 months. Excited.


----------



## droy1958

Getting my La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy #5 fix with some Maker's Mark while I get the grill cleaned up a bit for a venison sacrifice later on...


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hitting up another Undercrown today outside playing games and enjoying the weather.










AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

It's the derby day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Cookout with the family, it's finally sunny with Tat Capa Especial


----------



## droy1958

PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro....


----------



## MikeFox87

Flor de las Antillas - believe it or not, never tried it before. This is my only one, gifted about 3 years ago. So far so good!


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Frita


----------



## GrouchoM

Esponoza "Proxy #24"


----------



## tonyzoc

Picked up 5 of three on cbid...Duran Feya Ligero F8 Typhoons...with a glass of 2015 batch of Dandelion Wine

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0460_zpsk0x1vi4p.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9dc


----------



## m_cat12

LP T52. First attempt. My new favorite!


----------



## AZ330FZL

m_cat12 said:


> LP T52. First attempt. My new favorite!


Those are so awesome. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## MDinius

Katy, TX. Charity event for autistic children at camp journey. AF Don Carlos and 6 lbs. of crawfish. Should've got a picture.


----------



## n0s4atu

I happened to be browsing the forum, read Rondo's recent review of the Cohiba Comador, so pulled one out and enjoyed that last night. I enjoyed it a lot. I wouldn't call it a favorite, but it smoked well, had good flavor and made for a relaxing end to a Saturday night.


----------



## Chris80

These have been swimming deep since December. They have surfaced. Perhaps today's the day to have a shark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme with tea this morning. In the sun trying to bump my Vitamin D, as the dog tried to figure out why he s tied to a tree.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Strong black coffee, dark chocolate. Nice smoke output. Zero bitterness. Smoooooth velvety smoke. So far GREAT start. This is my second one of these. 
Outstanding stick. We're gonna take this to the fingertips. 
I have definitely gotten the cedar notes and the sweetness of this wrapper. Much better then the one I had Christmas Day. 
I have to get a cigar poker so I can go further down without burning myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

I like the Illusions Rothchildes maduro at under $5 in NY. I need to get a box before the FUDA kills them.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0464_zps07gdxugl.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

AJF New World torp (9 mo. rest) , and one other this morning that I already can't remember. I do recall that both were very tasty.


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno


----------



## Hudabear

5 Vegas Miami. Not a bad smoke. Exceeded expectations.


----------



## Turkmen

Really wanted to smoke a cigar, but was having a hard time getting approval from my 5 year old daughter. So I decided to adapt @Chris80's strategy -- ask my daughter to pick one out of the humidor. Of course she picks one that I was least expecting -- my own rolled stick. Ligero, seco filler, dominican binder and nicaraguan wrapper. Actually I kind of liked it  (after 6 month in humidor)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaz69

I smoked this brought back from Spain,


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Decent mild, inexpensive smoke, Vega Fina

Very easy going, lightly buttered toast and sweet cream, and white chocolate on the first 3rd. good smoke output










2nd third, moca with a cedar after taste with some nutmeg, ash dropped shortly after this










Caramel, white chocolate and vanilla developing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Coffee with just the right amount of cream, consistent flavor, not a lot of variance but very good, sharp bun line. Really liking this, especially at $2 a stick










Really liked this one. Nubbed it to the point of burning my fingers


----------



## GrouchoM

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project robusto from @Padron42.


----------



## droy1958

Quick Padron Delicias before Mother Nature craps on Oklahoma again....


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Really wanted to smoke a cigar, but was having a hard time getting approval from my 5 year old daughter. So I decided to adapt @Chris80's strategy -- ask my daughter to pick one out of the humidor. Of course she picks one that I was least expecting -- my own rolled stick. Ligero, seco filler, dominican binder and nicaraguan wrapper. Actually I kind of liked it  (after 6 month in humidor)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works every time! Almost.....  
That cigar sounds really good btw and looks good too!


----------



## Hudabear

A little chilly today so I took out one of my winter sticks. Partagas Cifuentes Febrero with volluto nespresso.


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Works every time! Almost.....
> That cigar sounds really good btw and looks good too!


Thank you, man


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> A little chilly today so I took out one of my winter sticks. Partagas Cifuentes Febrero with volluto nespresso.


Please don't get me wrong, but whatever those two last words were in your post probably would've got my ass whipped in my day....


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Please don't get me wrong, but whatever those two last words were in your post probably would've got my ass whipped in my day....


When I was an apprentice, I was the coffee errand boy. I made them write it down because I refused to order a strawberry mocha crappa douchebagaccino..it also really threw me that they didn't have small, medium,large. Like I'm not confused enough to start.


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-05/IMAG0477_zpsivwpzldh.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> Please don't get me wrong, but whatever those two last words were in your post probably would've got my ass whipped in my day....


Haha someone drank his fair share of hatorade  nespresso is the machine. Like a keurig. and volluto is the coffee blend.


----------



## BMWBen

GrouchoM said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project robusto from @Padron42.


How are those?


----------



## AZ330FZL

BMWBen said:


> How are those?


I just got one from @Padron42 also, was thinking of trying it tonight.


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo 20th Mad


----------



## Turkmen

Who said that nobody likes Mondays...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Just watched the Red Sox win, now taking in a Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project provided by @Padron42.

AZ330FZL


----------



## php007

Last night

2007 Avo LE 









Davidoff Clubhouse 









2005 OpusX Petit Lancero 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Ave Maria Lionheart


----------



## droy1958




----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> When I was an apprentice, I was the coffee errand boy. I made them write it down because I refused to order a strawberry mocha crappa douchebagaccino..it also really threw me that they didn't have small, medium,large. Like I'm not confused enough to start.


Sometimes my wife asks me to run down to the Braums store and get her a lattie thang. I always tell them I need one of those Lassie drinks....


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> Haha someone drank his fair share of hatorade  nespresso is the machine. Like a keurig. and volluto is the coffee blend.


Oh, that must not be made by Maxwell House.....


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> Oh, that must not be made by Maxwell House.....


Nope. Made by nestle.


----------



## TCstr8

Nice AF Best Seller. Big fan of the Hemingways.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## droy1958

AF 858 Mad with a beverage.....


----------



## Hudabear

Kristoff signature. Spent 2+ months in my humi about 63-65 but still kept splitting like the Red Sea from foot to head. Also not the only stick that's split like this from light to nub. Hmmmm?


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> Kristoff signature. Spent 2+ months in my humi about 63-65 but still kept splitting like the Red Sea from foot to head. Also not the only stick that's split like this from light to nub. Hmmmm?


I have never had a bad Kristoff'. Nice selection!...


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> I have never had a bad Kristoff'. Nice selection!...


The taste was on point so I just let the wrapper do its thing so I can enjoy it without fretting.


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> The taste was on point so I just let the wrapper do its thing so I can enjoy it without fretting.


If you like a chocolate taste, try the Britannia. Please let me know what you think, or was I just crazier than usual....


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> If you like a chocolate taste, try the Britannia. Please let me know what you think, or was I just crazier than usual....


Do you not enjoy the chocolate profile?


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> Do you not enjoy the chocolate profile?


I do, I'm just wondering if it tastes that way to others, or was it me. Love to hear another opinion....


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> I do, I'm just wondering if it tastes that way to others, or was it me. Love to hear another opinion....


Will be on the lookout at the B&Ms I frequent.


----------



## BMWBen

Brickhouse Maduro while mowing the lawn. Really hard to beat for less than $5


----------



## m_cat12

Quick smoke after work while admiring my landscaping, garden and lawn work. Also getting ready for our long awaited family vacation to St.John USVI! Cant wait to relax, enjoy the crystal clear water and soft powdery sand. Actually im more of a hiker and let the rest of the family sit on the beach.


----------



## tonyzoc

Tatuaje Verocu



Does this image show embedded or a link?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

This was yesterday...


----------



## fimpster

And this is today....


----------



## Tubescreamer

Ok Folks, this is my second Undercrown. My first was Robusto size I've smoked about a year ago, this one is Corona Viva size. My first experience wasn't pleasent with the robusto, overall I didn't like the taste profile, smoke it produced smelled like crayons on fire, aromas were very unpleasent with burnt wood and dark woody. So after a year, I decided to give it another shot with different size this time. BUT, I had almost the same experience with Corono Viva size. Flavours were again unpleasent for my taste, burn had a funny smell to it, I can relate the burn aroma to an old cars mufflers smell( you know what I mean if you are old enough to know how mufflers produced burnt oil smoke back in the days where gas was leaded with super or normal grading).

So, overall the Undercrowns are not for my taste, I honestly couldn't experience the flavours others were describing. I might think that I stumbled across a bad stick, but both were bought at different times from different locations. 

That was my experience overall.....


----------



## puffnstuff

My first Oliva. Found the draw on this to be a little tight at first. I use a 7mm punch usually. Great flavor - will most likely smoke this again.


----------



## tonyzoc

Caldwell lunch



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

AF Short Story. Even with some wrapper issues, a very enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## BMWBen

LADC Edicion Especial


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Ratzilla


----------



## NormH3

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto Maduro dated 7/2012


----------



## talisker10

Padron 2000 maduro. Creamy leather and hints of cocoa. Not bad, but draw was loose.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project from 8/14. This baby is delicious....


----------



## droy1958

Tubescreamer said:


> Ok Folks, this is my second Undercrown. My first was Robusto size I've smoked about a year ago, this one is Corona Viva size. My first experience wasn't pleasent with the robusto, overall I didn't like the taste profile, smoke it produced smelled like crayons on fire, aromas were very unpleasent with burnt wood and dark woody. So after a year, I decided to give it another shot with different size this time. BUT, I had almost the same experience with Corono Viva size. Flavours were again unpleasent for my taste, burn had a funny smell to it, I can relate the burn aroma to an old cars mufflers smell( you know what I mean if you are old enough to know how mufflers produced burnt oil smoke back in the days where gas was leaded with super or normal grading).
> 
> So, overall the Undercrowns are not for my taste, I honestly couldn't experience the flavours others were describing. I might think that I stumbled across a bad stick, but both were bought at different times from different locations.
> 
> That was my experience overall.....


I enjoy them, but it sounds like it's time for you to move on to another brand stick....Best, David


----------



## droy1958

Dumpster diving and found an old Kristoff's Sumatra. Never had a bad Kristoff....


----------



## Chris80

Aint nothing wrong here! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Aint nothing wrong here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm "fixing" to grill up some barnbird boobies myself....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I'm "fixing" to grill up some barnbird boobies myself....


Cannot go wrong with barnbird boobies!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Mal had Sublimes, he enjoyed it. I smoked my first Padron 3000. Holy crap, that was really good considering what it cost. Probably top 10 material for me.

We finally have a proper table, chairs, and umbrella on our patio. Now I have a legit place to smoke and do my reviews on the laptop (coming soon)!


----------



## smokeD911

1st time smoking this Nica Rustica Brujito ...I'm liking it so far. Cheers !


----------



## tonyzoc

Chromagnon



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Another AF R52! Absolutely love these, now to find a good box deal! Glad I got the cut right this time instead of using the wood chipper.


----------



## fimpster

Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant (Gordo 4.5x60)

This is my second Ave Maria, and I like them, but prefered the Crusader (52 rg) better, still a nice smoke.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Getting ready to enjoy a good smoke after another great Red Sox win! 









AZ330FZL


----------



## zCityGuy

Had a nice house label Torpedo at NYC Bar and Books after work with some fellas from work. Great end to a long day paired with some Glenmorangie


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Estillo Cubano - nothin special, but have to make room in the humi for better sticks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

Torano


----------



## NormH3

La Perla Habana 1515 Robusto


----------



## n0s4atu

Didn't grab a pic, because my LG G3 gave out on me (overheating is apparently an issue), but just tried the CAO America. Not bad, got it in a sampler. To me this is something that's budget friendly, smokes nice and would be really good if a bunch of people wanted to light up a cigar at a BBQ at the house. Wouldn't break the bank and I wouldn't be embarrassed to let someone smoke it like I was trying to unload something bad from the humidor. lol


----------



## Chris80

Going to try this guy out with my new V cutter








I know that I ALWAYS have a Fuente on Friday but I really wanted to try something new. I hope the Fuente family isn't mad at me. 







Perfect construction. Very consistent. Having trouble pulling flavors out. I hope I didn't get a dud. All I'm really getting is some lemon grass. 
Have to ditch this one. Tastes like burped up egg salad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

A. Fuente Don Carlos No. 4 with vodka, lime, tonic and oj


----------



## tonyzoc

Patron 3000 Maduro


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Blood red moon Pettit corona... Nice little peppery stick.










Enjoy your Friday's botl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Always _nub_-worthy. Pun intended.


----------



## lroy76

eliot said:


> Always _nub_-worthy. Pun intended.
> 
> I have ten aging right now per @Rondo 's advice. In the meantime, enjoying a smattering of sticks from cigarfest! Looking forward to those OVs though!


----------



## eliot

lroy76 said:


> eliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always _nub_-worthy. Pun intended.
> 
> I have ten aging right now per @Rondo 's advice. In the meantime, enjoying a smattering of sticks from cigarfest! Looking forward to those OVs though!
> 
> 
> 
> The Vs are so good, I just don't have the patience sometimes!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a Oliva Connecticut Torpedo. Love that stick. Mine had about 2 months worth of rest in it, and it smoked perfectly. Started to get harsh at the last quarter though, so I chucked it. But it smoked great, with perfect burn and no relight.

Far and away my favorite Connecticut.


----------



## GrouchoM

Flor de Oliva


----------



## VeljkoB

Smoked a Blind Man's Bluff by Caldwell. It has slowly crept into my top 5. Such a stand out stick.


----------



## Chris80

GrouchoM said:


> Flor de Oliva


Though for some reason a can never see your pictures, Flor do Oliva's are one of my absolute go to's. They really are great budget sticks.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Couple of cherries for me yesterday. Went to the AVO Synchro event at Cigar King AZ.


























Nubbed my first Padron!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Had a JR alt to the Cohiba something this morning. As I get further through this bundle, great construction, burn and smoke but I think for my taste, a little more complexity is needed. Not knocking it down, they are a GREAT value bundle. Checkem out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

@Chris80, thanks good to know this re photo attachments. I'm uploading from my cell and must not be giving the images enough time to upload as a proper attachment. 

Feeling pretty dumb...


----------



## MDinius

AF Hemingway Signature. Fantastic cigar. Tons of smoke. Seems a little more complex and slightly spicier than the Sun grown rosado 52 (in a good way!)


----------



## tonyzoc

My first Ezra Zion..All My Ex's



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

GrouchoM said:


> @Chris80, thanks good to know this re photo attachments. I'm uploading from my cell and must not be giving the images enough time to upload as a proper attachment.
> 
> Feeling pretty dumb...


It may just be my phone too.


----------



## fimpster

Oliva V Lancero. Got a fiver in my humi for only a couple weeks now, but I've been dying to try one in this vitola for some time. Decided to light one up after a day of yardwork. I'm through the first third now, and I'm really digging it, possibly my favorite Oliva (Nub's not included).


----------



## GrouchoM

Smoking a Don Rafael Vintage 2004 on the front porch while waiting to go to a post graduation dinner for a friend as thunder clouds dump rain on top of me. Ironically, told my friend, oh wait PhD friend it was only a 10% chance of rain. Freaking hate weather men...

P.S. @Chris80 hopefully the photos should be visible, I waited until I saw the image and then uploaded. Let me know if you could see the attachment.


----------



## Chris80

A stick my parents brought me back from the DR. I've never had one. 








Wow this one has some interesting flavors so far and it's only several draws in. Dark dark chocolate is dominant. Coffee. Bourbon. Red hot pepper on the finish.








This is a really good cigar. Flavors are consistent. The draw is snug but still producing great smoke. The box press is even throughout and tight. 
Still nursing this stick. Had to put it down a few time to help with the little one. 
Great cigar. Full flavor, medium to full strength. Bourbon and pepper bomb. The construction of this cigar is amazing. The torcedor did a FANTASTIC job. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

GrouchoM said:


> Smoking a Don Rafael Vintage 2004 on the front porch while waiting to go to a post graduation dinner for a friend as thunder clouds dump rain on top of me. Ironically, told my friend, oh wait PhD friend it was only a 10% chance of rain. Freaking hate weather men...
> 
> P.S. @Chris80 hopefully the photos should be visible, I waited until I saw the image and then uploaded. Let me know if you could see the attachment.










Thats what it looks like


----------



## Chris80

It's probably my phone. I'll see if I can see it on my ipad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Chris80 said:


> It's probably my phone. I'll see if I can see it on my ipad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't ever see his photos using Tapatalk on my phone.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## TCstr8

Not bad so far. Great for the price (bought on Devils site)

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## plushterry

El Suelo Terreno, nice cigar for the price. Had a CC vibe to it. Seemed quite full to me.


----------



## Chris80

TCstr8 said:


> I can't ever see his photos using Tapatalk on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


Tapatalk used to be good


----------



## plushterry

I enjoyed an Alec Bradley Classic Blend Torpedo whist trying to catch some trout earlier - the fishing was bad but the cigar was good


----------



## gtechva

I could see it, the Flor de Oliva

????


----------



## ForceofWill

Had to mow today.


----------



## MDinius

Alec Bradley Prensado. The lady friends grill isn't world class but cilantro lime chicken and some lemon pepper steak fajitas were no match. My Corona is missing from the picture to complete my evening work


----------



## eliot

Perla Del Mar, short and sweet!


----------



## Sprouthog

JH 12 Honest Men


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> It's probably my phone. I'll see if I can see it on my ipad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not just your phone. That's how it shows up for me too.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Cohiba Black Robusto Tubos. First one and it was pretty enjoyable. I didn't really taste the espresso as some have stated, but I put my box of 8 from the Devils site in the wineador to give those some time. Put this in my top 7.


----------



## Steve C.

fimpster said:


> Oliva V Lancero. Got a fiver in my humi for only a couple weeks now, but I've been dying to try one in this vitola for some time. Decided to light one up after a day of yardwork. I'm through the first third now, and I'm really digging it, possibly my favorite Oliva (Nub's not included).


Just had one of these myself. Got a box of 36 from C Page that just arrived today. Great tasty smoke.:smile2:


----------



## Drummerguy1584

PDR 1878 Capa Madura toro paired with a 2014 Carnivore Cabernet Sauvignon

Pre light draw - coco and spice








Super spice upon lighting, 








1st third Creamy creamy creamy milk chocolate
White pepper and caramel, hazelnut toast -Nutella

2nd third All the spice went away after my ash dropped and gave way to cream and caramel Leather undertones plenty of rich tobacco flavor and eucalyptus blossom honey
Middle of second 3rd sweet cream and pepper lingering on the finish
End of 2nd 3rd ammonia from me smoking too fast, let it cool down, opened up into orange blossom honey
















Final 3rd cedar and mild pepper, still creamy leather and moca tunneled in the last part, still creamy, more cedar and leather. Probably should have let it rest a while longer.

Despite not resting it long enough, it's in my top 5. So rich creamy and complex. Left my fingers smelling like milk chocolate too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

@GrouchoM pictures show up on chrome, on the laptop, phone and tablet. They didn't come through on tapatalk.


----------



## ForceofWill

Time for round two. The selection and the choice.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Aurora Connecticut (click for picture)


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Mal had Sublimes, he enjoyed it. I smoked my first Padron 3000. Holy crap, that was really good considering what it cost. Probably top 10 material for me.
> 
> We finally have a proper table, chairs, and umbrella on our patio. Now I have a legit place to smoke and do my reviews on the laptop (coming soon)!


Good to hear. Always enjoy your reviews. Best for y'all...


----------



## JohnBrody15

This guy made it through many years of ups and downs in storage condition, and the burn ultimately suffered. But that first half was memorable......


----------



## gtechva

Nice selection @ForceofWill. I'm smoking my first Illusione Rothschild. Ashed myself pretty good at the halfway point, as I was switching from an IPA to vodka with cranberry/pomegranate.


----------



## tonyzoc

1502 Ruby



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

This was my afternoon treat along with a bit of Balvenie Caribbean Cask single malt.


----------



## Sprouthog

HG Drumstick


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

gtechva said:


> I'm smoking my first Illusione Rothschild


How was it!? :vs_OMG:


----------



## GrouchoM

ACID Kuba Kuba


----------



## m_cat12

GrouchoM said:


> ACID Kubu


Hey Groucho. I cannot see your pics either.


----------



## gtechva

Amelia Isabelle said:


> How was it!? :vs_OMG:


It was quite good. No particular flavors jumped out at me, but for me, they rarely do. The taste was good and I smoked it till my fingers said "stop". I probably won't go hunting these, but if I see a good deal on them, I'll grab five or ten. There's another one around here. I look forward to seeing what I think after it, someday.


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked my first Undercrown last night. Holy moly I love these things. The smoke output was insane and I was really impressed with the changing of the flavor profile throughout. Great smoke for a great price.


----------



## eliot

Had my first Chillin' Moose this morning. All I've gotta say is WOW! The first third was a little muted, but I started picking up a hint of sweetness towards the begging of the second third. After that, I got a huge blast of spicy black cherry flavor accompanied by a lingering tingle coating my mouth. Definitely a great daily cigar!


----------



## Rondo

El Diario KB


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Hudabear

Gilberto Cubana Maduro Toro. Almost forgot it was a lot plant and ate it like the chocolate it tastes like.


----------



## Chris80

These are goooooood!







Had to try the V cut too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Dentedcan

Padron 2000, great construction and tons of smoke.
















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> These are goooooood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to try the V cut too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That V cut didn't last. It plugged up about a half inch in. Had to open it it up with a cut from the guillotine.


----------



## tonyzoc

Had this yesterday. Really great.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Illusione Fume D'Amor with some Jack.










AZ330FZL


----------



## MikeFox87

Rare morning that I get to smoke before work. Diesel Uncut d.CT - not bad, nice stick to start the day with. This is my first go-around with the CT, Ive had most of the Diesel line before. Not a huge connecticut wrapper guy but I'll fire up more of these. Give em a look if you like the line, it's different.


----------



## Padron42

Ashton VSG


----------



## droy1958

Asylum Toro.....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Chris80

Smores on the pre light draw. Very excited now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Lets state the obvious this is NOT a Fuente Anejo however, after only being in my humi for about 24 hours it is tastey and smoking well. Black coffee. Very oily wrapper. More of a bakers chocolate bitterness but not harsh which is surprising to me.







This continues to be a very enjoyable cigar. I have had to make a couple of touch ups and a relight but that has NEVER bothered me. I will definitely pick more of these up and and always try to have some on hand. Try em out!


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> That V cut didn't last. It plugged up about a half inch in. Had to open it it up with a cut from the guillotine.


That's why I prefer the Dickman cut with most Belicoso and Torpedo vitolas....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> That's why I prefer the Dickman cut with most Belicoso and Torpedo vitolas....


Dickman cut?


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Dickman cut?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ckman-cutting-might-not-what-you-think-2.html


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ckman-cutting-might-not-what-you-think-2.html


Thanks for the info! Interesting concept. I may have to try that. I was watching something about the FDA ruling. So what's that going to actually mean? Any idea? I haven't seen anyone on here mention it.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Thanks for the info! Interesting concept. I may have to try that. I was watching something about the FDA ruling. So what's that going to actually mean? Any idea? I haven't seen anyone on here mention it.


Looks like we'll have a couple of years that the cigar companies can stall IF it passes..... I think that we'll end up with two or three companies that can pay off the FDA and control the cigar market. Boutique brands will be few and far between. Just my opinion.....


----------



## BMWBen

Great way to end the day


----------



## Chris80

What happened to a free country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> What happened to a free country
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our forefathers would be shitting muskets if they seen what our country is becoming.... There's been a few gallons of blood spilled in the name of freedom, and for freedom of CHOICE. I guess now it's about a nanny state and being told what's best for you and a health care system that wants to cut costs. They're coming for your bacon next......


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Our forefathers would be shitting muskets if they seen what our country is becoming.... There's been a few gallons of blood spilled in the name of freedom, and for freedom of CHOICE. I guess now it's about a nanny state and being told what's best for you and a health care system that wants to cut costs. They're coming for your bacon next......


Amen


----------



## MDinius

Mt first classic Padron (2000). It's not a 64, but I'm very surprised by how good it is! I feel like this is a really good bang for the buck!! I'll have to five the maduro a go next time.


----------



## abaran61

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill!


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ckman-cutting-might-not-what-you-think-2.html


I have been following this on the FOH site. The government messes everything up but I don't see this taking effect for a very long time. If anything it will mess up new blends,nut each leaf is different. I see a huge court battle and this just costing us more. Best to have a good stash.

Seems like a good stash of booze and tobacco is never a bad idea. I'll smoke aged alternatives if things get to silly.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Huh?


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Huh?


An American government decision to have our FDA have premium cigar manufacturers show everything and label cigars like cigarettes even though they don't get inhaled. Pretty much pre-2007 blends are okay but cigars aren't like cigarettes.

Gaping has had the pot stirring for more government to jump in and screw things up for us in the states.

I've been cruising on at least one villager per day during dog walks. I'm not liking the small cut filler at the end that tends to come out during each puff towards the end. Such a tasty and inexpensive smoke though, it's really hard to fault them or not refill as necessary.


----------



## n0s4atu

Last night's selection was a Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anniversary I got in a sampler. I thought I had enough time before the rain came in, I was wrong, so that one will be continued today before I make a decision on it.

Mainly though I just enjoy coming in here and seeing people enjoying some things I haven't tried yet, so I can add them to the ever growing list of cigars to try.


----------



## m_cat12

QUOTE]
1st third Creamy creamy creamy milk chocolate
White pepper and caramel, hazelnut toast -Nutella

2nd third All the spice went away after my ash dropped and gave way to cream and caramel Leather undertones plenty of rich tobacco flavor and eucalyptus blossom honey
Middle of second 3rd sweet cream and pepper lingering on the finish[/QUOTE]

Sounds delicious! Thank you for the detail. Ill be adding these sticks to my list.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> An American government decision to have our FDA have premium cigar manufacturers...


I know. But you quoted @droy1958's link to Dickman Cutting discussion as your reference. Such a _non sequitur_ virtually demanded a "Huh?" :ask:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## smokeD911

1st of a few today as we get ready to watch the Warriors game. Pregame before the pregame. 
Alec Bradley Black Market
Great stick especially at the affordable price point. I usually grab a 5pk on the monster every now and then.


----------



## droy1958

San Cristobal Elegancia.....


----------



## TCstr8

Another AF Short Story. And my dirty table.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## bmayyy

Smoked a 2011 Skull and Bones


----------



## Chris80

Fuente sorta night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Gurkha Park Ave mad


----------



## gtechva

Swag Infamous (dressed/undressed)


I take phone surveys for the silence, at the end, when I ask if I passed. (I'm a simple man)


----------



## Padron42

First DCM in years. Really good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Brick House Natural Robusto. Man these are tasty sticks for the price.


----------



## MDinius

Le Bijou petite and a shiner bock


----------



## VeljkoB

fantastic smoke


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Fuente sorta night


I guess I got the same feeling


----------



## JDom58

droy1958 said:


> Our forefathers would be shitting muskets if they seen what our country is becoming.... There's been a few gallons of blood spilled in the name of freedom, and for freedom of CHOICE. I guess now it's about a nanny state and being told what's best for you and a health care system that wants to cut costs. They're coming for your bacon next......


well, they'll meet Mr. Colt, Mr. Smith, Mr. Wesson, and Mr. Ruger first before they get to my bacon! :vs_laugh:


----------



## m_cat12

On my 3rd vacation stick. The other 2 will be posted in a different thread. My first Padron 64 maduro. Excellent smoke all around. Interesting to note at the 1/2 way point i started to see a bit of lopsided burn that I normally would touch up. Decided to see if the stick would correct itself and it did. Spectacular! 
Im enjoying all the flavors and not one hint of harshness. Full, creamy, complex. 
2 pics below: focus on cigar and focus on view. This is our 6th trip to St John USVI and we love it. Ive probably hiked 10 miles through jungle, beaches, ruins. The best part (for me) is your not just walking through the woods. Theres always something special along the way that keeps me interested. Ive taken so many pictures overlooking the Caribbean Sea and the dotted array of islands in the foreground, sugar and bay rum mill plantations, powdery beaches with crystal clear aqua water, tropical flowers, ruins dating to 18th and 19th century, sunsets into the ocean. 
St John is unlike any other tropical island due to its mountainous terrain, secluded beaches, and low population. I like to try different places too but when my family leaves St John, we truly miss it.


----------



## Regiampiero

I love these! Do you taste the citrus/peachy flavor in them, or am I truly crazy? None of my friends taste it and I feel lonely in my island.


----------



## JDom58

Chris80 said:


> Fuente sorta night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do they say, great minds..............


----------



## droy1958

Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo...


----------



## JDom58

m_cat12 said:


> On my 3rd vacation stick. The other 2 will be posted in a different thread. My first Padron 64 maduro. Excellent smoke all around. Interesting to note at the 1/2 way point i started to see a bit of lopsided burn that I normally would touch up. Decided to see if the stick would correct itself and it did. Spectacular!
> Im enjoying all the flavors and not one hint of harshness. Full, creamy, complex.
> 2 pics below: focus on cigar and focus on view. This is our 6th trip to St John USVI and we love it. Ive probably hiked 10 miles through jungle, beaches, ruins. The best part (for me) is your not just walking through the woods. Theres always something special along the way that keeps me interested. Ive taken so many pictures overlooking the Caribbean Sea and the dotted array of islands in the foreground, sugar and bay rum mill plantations, powdery beaches with crystal clear aqua water, tropical flowers, ruins dating to 18th and 19th century, sunsets into the ocean.
> St John is unlike any other tropical island due to its mountainous terrain, secluded beaches, and low population. I like to try different places too but when my family leaves St John, we truly miss it.


Dude, what I would trade to switch vacations now with you! We are headed to Yellowstone National Park for 9 days Saturday, a place I have always wanted to see in person. Only problem is they are getting hit with a massive cold front the DAY I arrive plummeting the low temps down to the twenties accompanied by snow and rain :surprise:


----------



## Hudabear

Yesterday had one of these.








In my opinion one of the most aesthetically pleasing ash. Looked much cooler before breaking in half. 








Today I was in a foolish mood and smoked the fake CoRo I got a few months back.


----------



## droy1958

fimpster said:


> Brick House Natural Robusto. Man these are tasty sticks for the price.


I've only had the Mighty Mighty Madoro, but it was a very nice cigar....


----------



## droy1958

m_cat12 said:


> On my 3rd vacation stick. The other 2 will be posted in a different thread. My first Padron 64 maduro. Excellent smoke all around. Interesting to note at the 1/2 way point i started to see a bit of lopsided burn that I normally would touch up. Decided to see if the stick would correct itself and it did. Spectacular!
> Im enjoying all the flavors and not one hint of harshness. Full, creamy, complex.
> 2 pics below: focus on cigar and focus on view. This is our 6th trip to St John USVI and we love it. Ive probably hiked 10 miles through jungle, beaches, ruins. The best part (for me) is your not just walking through the woods. Theres always something special along the way that keeps me interested. Ive taken so many pictures overlooking the Caribbean Sea and the dotted array of islands in the foreground, sugar and bay rum mill plantations, powdery beaches with crystal clear aqua water, tropical flowers, ruins dating to 18th and 19th century, sunsets into the ocean.
> St John is unlike any other tropical island due to its mountainous terrain, secluded beaches, and low population. I like to try different places too but when my family leaves St John, we truly miss it.


Everything looks great....Enjoy!....


----------



## eliot

Grand Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Steel Horse


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Monte white


----------



## ctz699

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old530

Tattoo was great as usual.


----------



## rockethead26

Great Cuenca y Blanco cigar. This one I really liked. Traditional profile - leather, earth and a little pepper with lots of creamy smoke. No nic hit. Right up my alley.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Aroma de Cuba Immensa. I enjoyed it, but I smoked it outside on my front porch during a rain storm. The humidity was likely very high, and the temps were somewhere in the 50s. Not the best atmosphere for smoking, and I won't be doing that again. I should have gone to a lounge in Portland.

Eventually, after one relight and constantly correcting the burn, I chucked it into the parking lot. Sigh. The Pacific Northwest is just not a good place to smoke outside under those conditions.

I also think I'm done with big ring cigars. This thing had to be either a 56 or 60 ring gauge cigar, and I think that's just too big for my preferences. But I'm going to think on that. I had a Emperor-size Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur once, and I really enjoyed it. That's a massive cigar, and I've got another one waiting to be smoked.

I also discovered, on relighting this cigar, that a soft flame works very well on relights.

The experimentation continues.


----------



## Chris80

Jade Falcon said:


> Just smoked an Aroma de Cuba Immensa. I enjoyed it, but I smoked it outside on my front porch during a rain storm. The humidity was likely very high, and the temps were somewhere in the 50s. Not the best atmosphere for smoking, and I won't be doing that again. I should have gone to a lounge in Portland.
> 
> Eventually, after one relight and constantly correcting the burn, I chucked it into the parking lot. Sigh. The Pacific Northwest is just not a good place to smoke outside under those conditions.
> 
> I also think I'm done with big ring cigars. This thing had to be either a 56 or 60 ring gauge cigar, and I think that's just too big for my preferences. But I'm going to think on that. I had a Emperor-size Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur once, and I really enjoyed it. That's a massive cigar, and I've got another one waiting to be smoked.
> 
> I also discovered, on relighting this cigar, that a soft flame works very well on relights.
> 
> The experimentation continues.


Those LADC are really something special. I go for the Monarchs and the Belicoso. I do not like huge ring gauges either. 56 is my limit unless it's a Padron 7000. I found (recently) on a relight, it's not enough to just tap the ash out. You really have to scrape all the burnt crud away then it was like lighting a brand new cigar.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Chris80 said:


> Those LADC are really something special. I go for the Monarchs and the Belicoso. I do not like huge ring gauges either. 56 is my limit unless it's a Padron 7000. I found (recently) on a relight, it's not enough to just tap the ash out. You really have to scrape all the burnt crud away then it was like lighting a brand new cigar.


Agreed, and that's exactly what I had to do with mine, using the butt-end of a match stick. This was 60 ring gauge, and it was just too big.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Yesterday had one of these.


Wrong Thread Bro.


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> Wrong Thread Bro.


If you read everything in that post you would know it's not the wrong thread lol.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> If you read everything in that post you would know it's not the wrong thread lol.


Where's the review. .lots of smoke (do to lint). Woodsy and earthy flavors (do to the floor the sweepings came from was dirty hard wood)and a slight hint of toenail on the Retro. What the hell are yellow chunks in the ash? Nevermind, don't want to know.
Haven't you learned enough on here. these get dissected not ingested.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> If you read everything in that post you would know it's not the wrong thread lol.


Fake or not, its a reference to something that we do not speak of here. 0


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> Where's the review. .lots of smoke (do to lint). Woodsy and earthy flavors (do to the floor the sweepings came from was dirty hard wood)and a slight hint of toenail on the Retro. What the hell are yellow chunks in the ash? Nevermind, don't want to know.
> Haven't you learned enough on here. these get dissected not ingested.


Curiosity got the better of me. Tasted like a cigar surprisingly enough. Maybe that's just a placebo effect though lol.


----------



## talisker10

Aging room havao breve Connecticut. Pepper, spice, cream and cedar. Unremarkable.


----------



## Rondo

Cashews, Honey and Ritz crackers with twang. 
If you haven't yet...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> View attachment 74881
> 
> 
> Cashews, Honey and Ritz crackers with twang.
> If you haven't yet...


I haven't, but I have one for review! Every time I read about one, I think. Yeah, this is going to hit the spot. I look forward to it.

I smoked another Blood Red Moon maduro mini perfecto today, it was plugged as hell. I had to stop half way through because it was too hot. Meh!


----------



## Rondo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I smoked another Blood Red Moon maduro mini perfecto today, it was plugged as hell. I had to stop half way through because it was too hot. Meh!


I only had one more after your, "mouthful of dirt", experience, then gave my remaining box to a vagrant near where I work.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Rondo said:


> "mouthful of dirt"


That is my review, in its entirety, if any of you were curious.


----------



## Old Stogie51

A Macanudo Estate Reserve from Jamaica.
It's become one of my favorites and the price ain't bad.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Cherry tonight and needed. Alec Bradley Black Market 6x60. Beautiful oily wrapper, smooth draw and great smoke. Oh and Go Red Sox!!!









AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

AZ330FZL said:


> Cherry tonight and needed. Alec Bradley Black Market 6x60. Beautiful oily wrapper, smooth draw and great smoke. Oh and Go Red Sox!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


That really is a beautiful wrapper.


----------



## selpo

Rondo said:


> View attachment 74881
> 
> 
> Cashews, Honey and Ritz crackers with twang.
> If you haven't yet...


It was between this and a Las Mareas, chose the other and enjoyed the coffee, caramel, nuts and did I notice some Nougat?!?!

Love the Las Mareas Olas


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's been awhile since I had a premium smoke so I dig out a Padron 1964 Annie Torpedo. A bit drier than I normally keep them but it has a very easy draw. With Labatts beer. 









Great cigar. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## GrouchoM

My current situation, out on the porch smoking a Buena Vista Edicion limitada 2008.


----------



## azmadurolover

lp 9........


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BMWBen

From the other day


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

An Iron Horse Robusto that was sent to me by a BOTL around a year ago. Very surprised how good it is....


----------



## Chris80

JR Alt Cuban Montecristo. I love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> An Iron Horse Robusto that was sent to me by a BOTL around a year ago. Very surprised how good it is....


IronHorse are fantastic cigars.


----------



## eliot

CI Blendlab RQ-444


----------



## UBC03

@droy1958.. One of my favorites. Let em sit for a while and the become comparable to the more expensive sticks.


----------



## Bluedragon

Yesterday, I had an Asylum 13. Not certain of the proper name for the length or the wrapping, but it had a spiraled light green and light brown wrapper. It made for a nice conversational smoke with an old friend.


----------



## TCstr8

No pic, damn phone. Padilla 1948, pretty much ROTT. Not bad. Will be interested to see how they are in a month or two.


----------



## plushterry

I'm literally just burning my fingers on the last inch of an Ashton VSG Belicoso. Wow, what a cigar! Apparently it's supposed to be a full-bodied cigar but I found it very smooth the whole way through with a lovely sweet leathery taste and almost a salty twang to it. Bravo!


----------



## konut

H. Upmann Sungrown Magnum


----------



## Sprouthog

L40


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusione Elepernay... Okay I was enjoying an Epernay Le Grande. I totally just dropped my cigar into the hot tub water I just changed out today!!!

Dammit!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried to salvage as I fetched it quick but just canoeing even with cutting an inch up. Wasted money and time. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying an Illusione Elepernay... Okay I was enjoying an Epernay Le Grande. I totally just dropped my cigar into the hot tub water I just changed out today!!!
> 
> Dammit!


Wow, that sucks, but at least it was your cigar and not your phone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Tried to salvage as I fetched it quick but just canoeing even with cutting an inch up. Wasted money and time.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Oh man that's terrible. I was grilling a few weeks back and my stogie dropped out of my mouth and came about a half inch from a fiery demise. It bounced and rolled off the front of the grill and hit the ground. I got lucky.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Only my second Anniversary series but I have to admit, I like the 1000's series better.


----------



## Chris80

Cibao Valley said:


> Only my second Anniversary series but I have to admit, I like the 1000's series better.


I've tried the 64 twice. They're ok. I want to try a 26. Thousand series are outstanding.


----------



## Regiampiero

konut said:


> H. Upmann Sungrown Magnum


I thought I was the only one who had done that. I'm referring to the pipe. Glad to see I'm not crazy.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Quesada Octoberfest 









AZ330FZL


----------



## selpo

Cibao Valley said:


> Only my second Anniversary series but I have to admit, I like the 1000's series better.


Looks like that wrapper is toast!! And am wondering if it had anything to do with you enjoying it??!!??


----------



## konut

Regiampiero said:


> I thought I was the only one who had done that. I'm referring to the pipe. Glad to see I'm not crazy.


I don't think using the pipe has anything to with whether we might be crazy. I could be wrong, and frequently am.


----------



## Cibao Valley

selpo said:


> Looks like that wrapper is toast!! And am wondering if it had anything to do with you enjoying it??!!??


Thanks for noticing and for the feedback but.....
The wrapper was fine. That was just due to me squeezing it too hard before cutting it and damaged it a little near the cap. But it performed well, the burn was even throughout, the draw was perfect and the construction was flawless as you would expect from a Padron. It just didn't do it for me. The 3000 I had a couple of months ago I found to be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Arturo Fuente double chateau sun grown. A day late for Fuente Friday, but I've been jonsing for this!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Punch Elite maduro


----------



## Chris80

I always look forward to early Sunday mornings. 
















Someone posted a while back using a screw instead of burning fingers so I thought I'd try it. "GENIUS"
















Sprite and mint this far down







Noooo Wayyyy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Fleur de LaReine


And this afternoon a Tortuga 215 and iced tea...


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

After a years rest, delicious hickory, lemon and pepper.









Smoke these with less than six months rest and you'll be disappointed.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Chris80 said:


> I always look forward to early Sunday mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a while back using a screw instead of burning fingers so I thought I'd try it. "GENIUS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite and mint this far down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo Wayyyy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep love using the 3" drywall screw!




































Best nub tool!

Yours looks amazing, gotta try one of those Padron's.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Yep love using the 3" drywall screw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best nub tool!
> 
> Yours looks amazing, gotta try one of those Padron's.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


1000% my #2


----------



## eliot

Having my first ever Gurkha today. So far, so good. Burn line was giving me a little trouble, but it's evening out now. I'm loving the dark chocolate flavor!


----------



## rockethead26

My first My Father Le Bijou. Very nice smoke. Very pleasant profile, although I had a hard time separating the reported flavors. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Now that is a NUB!!!!




























AZ330FZL


----------



## zCityGuy

Had a sweet upmann corona during a round of golf with a great group of friends


----------



## n0s4atu

Last night it was an Alec Bradley Prensado after dinner. Really enjoyed it after a nice steak on the grill with friends.


----------



## poppajon75

Tried the Macanudo Hyde Park Cafe today. Not a bad smoke but, not my favorite.
















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Yep love using the 3" drywall screw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best nub tool!
> 
> Yours looks amazing, gotta try one of those Padron's.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


The screw is amazing!


----------



## konut

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Muy Bueso, a couple of shots of ice cold Krongstad Aquavit, and soundtrack of vintage jazz provided by Ken Wylie: The Art of Jazz on KPLU FM. A superb Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## lroy76

Graycliff with tools I used to attempt to enjoy it. The taste is great. Draw and burn infuriating.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Lighting up a El Galan Campechano maduro torpedo in honor of my Mom's birthday.


----------



## Rondo

Happy birthday wishes to Mrs. Marx. arty:


----------



## ForceofWill

Stock rotation, bought the two 1926s, the rest are todays choices. Going with the lost city, all this aging opus talk has me in the mood.


----------



## Rondo

Nice of the Boli's to make room, Will.

Hey, @poppajon75 what's your bike?


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> Nice of the Boli's to make room, Will.
> 
> Hey, @poppajon75 what's your bike?


1996 Ultra Classic. I recently finished rebuilding the top end.


----------



## Rondo

Best prelight aromas ever.
Hershey bar at the foot, horse shit across the wrapper.
If you've ever smoked one, you know it's mocha gelato all day.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Mad Toro


----------



## Turkmen

Chocolate delight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctz699

Arturo fuente Gran Reserve.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Sancho panza double maduro and some purple stuff....


----------



## konut

Room 101 Serie HN 808


----------



## AZ330FZL

Olivia Master Blends 3 

















AZ330FZL


----------



## konut

Augusto Reyes Family Reserve Toro Gordo

These are pretty good.....when they're not plugged. Have your Modus handy.


----------



## Hudabear

Happy drewsday everyone! Have the punch a second chance and ended up cutting it off after an inch. Just not my kind of cut.


----------



## Wildone

B.T.L. & water.....


----------



## droy1958

Pudgy Jason....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Avoiding my yard work responsibilities. Remembering how much I love Headley Grange. With rum and ginger beer. Not in the tub but on the porch. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Wildone said:


> B.T.L. & water.....


You smoke NCs? Surprised lol


----------



## Rondo

He takes a wrong turn occasionally.
But a BTL would never be considered slumming.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> View attachment 75633


Great smoke! Love the JDN Antano....


----------



## konut

Black Pearl Morado

First one. Smoked real dry, no complexity, Cameroon wrapper cracked, mushy, only got 2 hours which is disappointing for a 6X60. The most remarkable thing about it was the length of the ash.


----------



## Chris80

Was in the middle of lighting and fell right out of my mouth. Let's see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Have a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro on deck for tonight... ;-)


----------



## tonyzoc

Emerald by 1502 Cigars



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Chris80 said:


> Was in the middle of lighting and fell right out of my mouth. Let's see what happens.


MAN DOWN! Can we have a moment of silence for the fallen soldier?

In all seriousness, hope it still smoked well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

It burned right through the crack and has been perfect since. Other then having to relight lol but I seem to have that problem with all my stogies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Rpd..........


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Last night it was the Alec Bradley Tempus Natural, which I enjoyed. I keep trying to pickup some flavor notes, but I guess my palette just isn't there yet. Right now my palette just tells me thumbs up or thumbs down. Construction on it was nice, it gave off a ton of smoke and on a beautiful day like we had last night it was a nice way to close out dinner outside. As I work my way through the 2 different samplers I've purchased I'm enjoying the trip but can't say I've yet to discover anything I want a box of.


----------



## konut

L'Atelier Travailleurs

These have become one of my favorites. A perfect morning cigar.


----------



## php007

This is over the last 2 weeks.

















































Davidoff blend tasting for the local shop exclusive.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

php007 said:


> This is over the last 2 weeks.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You've had a nice couple weeks!


----------



## azmadurolover

LADC mi amor...


----------



## droy1958

My Father #1 with some Maker's Mark....


----------



## Regiampiero

php007 said:


> This is over the last 2 weeks.


:jaw::jaw:

I hope you're doing well because this lineup would be what I would smoke for my last wish. Niiiice sticks!!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

First a Fuente Hemingway signature while dog walking. Now a skinny La Palina Maduro which is quite tasty with Rum and a bit of real sugar Pepsi on ice. Yum. 









Chocolatey with interesting spice and florals. Should have bought more of these.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Nice weather makes such a difference.


----------



## Chris80

Interesting cigar. Very very earthy. Would have made a great winter cigar. Very open draw. Tons and I mean tons of smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plushterry

Kristoff Corojo Limitada. Lovely cigar, one of my favourites so far. Had slight burn issues throughout, getting worse toward the end and flavour took a bit of a dive at the last couple of inches but really tasty generally.


----------



## azmadurolover

Champagne InHand said:


>


that palina looks fantastic! gonna have to get some of those.........


----------



## purepoker

By far my favorite Liga!


----------



## Rondo

azmadurolover said:


> that palina looks fantastic! gonna have to get some of those.........


T, make friends with el Diablo. He's had some amazing prices on them the past few months. Lately, not so much. Word has gotten out.:wink2:
I really dig their rosado wrapped sticks. I've also got a handful of their Black Labels napping that I've yet to try along with a few Goldies locked up in a vault.


----------



## azmadurolover

Rondo said:


> T, make friends with el Diablo. He's had some amazing prices on them the past few months. Lately, not so much. Word has gotten out.:wink2:
> I really dig their rosado wrapped sticks. I've also got a handful of their Black Labels napping that I've yet to try along with a few Goldies locked up in a vault.


was just checking in another open tab...lol....nothing on the diablo, the main site has them 37 for a fiver........was looking at the rosados also.......might try both......thnx for the heads up


----------



## socalocmatt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> First a Fuente Hemingway signature while dog walking. Now a skinny La Palina Maduro which is quite tasty with Rum and a bit of real sugar Pepsi on ice. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolatey with interesting spice and florals. Should have bought more of these.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm saying the same thing about that Buenaventura. It went from really good to really really good right at the halfway point. I think I'm going to pick up a box of them but I'm waiting to see if anejos are coming in locally for Father's Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

After 6 months of rest I finally like the La Imperiosa's


----------



## Chris80

BMWBen said:


> After 6 months of rest I finally like the La Imperiosa's


The one and only I had was ROTT and it was great! I can only imagine one aged 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Rondo said:


> T, make friends with el Diablo. He's had some amazing prices on them the past few months. Lately, not so much. Word has gotten out.:wink2:
> I really dig their rosado wrapped sticks. I've also got a handful of their Black Labels napping that I've yet to try along with a few Goldies locked up in a vault.


Thanks to @Rondo, I have fivers of various La Palinas resting- Alison and Pasha, Maduros, El Diario KB and of course, Goldies:smile2:


----------



## rockethead26

php007 said:


> This is over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff blend tasting for the local shop exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That, my dear BOTL, is a hell of a run.:surprise:


----------



## fimpster

I've been smoking a pipe for the last few nights, trying to test those waters. I really needed a cigar tonight instead. 

Xikar HC Habano^2 Perfecto with homebrewed house recipe Dumb Blonde Ale.


----------



## azmadurolover

torano exodus 50 years.....I freakin love these


----------



## Turkmen

VSG spellbound - probably one of the largest vitolas I've smoked. So far taste is somewhat "dull" (not sure if size have something to do with it). I hope it will improve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

EP Carillo short run criollo...very nice cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

laranja reserve compliments of @*eliot*.........if i had to guess, id say double corona......thnx bud! and a martinellis apple juice.......

tasty.......


----------



## Chris80

Padron 7000 Maduro. Oh it's about to go down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




























still going


----------



## Regiampiero

I was cleaning my larger humidor and found two CAO amazon project. I decided they've avoided me long enough.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

RyJ Reserva Real Toro with some CC Reserve 9 year old....


----------



## purepoker

Starting my love affair!


----------



## Chris80

purepoker said:


> Starting my love affair!


Someday, I will try an opus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSTAD

First time back posting in a while since school ended, tried my first #9 LP ever that I've had in my box since 2014. Freakin magical, i might be addicted...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> View attachment 76025


Interesting looking cigar. Never heard or seen those before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

RSTAD said:


> First time back posting in a while since school ended, tried my first #9 LP ever that I've had in my box since 2014. Freakin magical, i might be addicted...


Try the UnderCrown. .you might like them also. .at half the price.


----------



## Turkmen

Never disappoints

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

64 Padron, it's been far too long since I've had one and its exactly as I remember if not better. These are trouble! Oh and some playoff hockey


----------



## eliot

Casa Magna? Maybe someone can chime in and tell me what cigar this is. All I know is that it's goooood!


----------



## Scott W.

Smoking an old opus x, at least 6-7 years old. Very nice


----------



## AZ330FZL

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva










AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Tatuaje El Triunfador No.4 (Robusto)


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well not much left of this one...









AZ330FZL


----------



## VeljkoB

One helluva mail call! cheers


----------



## plushterry

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Imperiales. It was great until it tunneled badly.


----------



## MikeFox87

Grey Goose said:


> Tatuaje El Triunfador No.4 (Robusto)


Love that stick. One of my go-tos


----------



## azmadurolover

chilling moose from @*eliot thnx *​


----------



## UBC03

azmadurolover said:


> chilling moose from @*eliot *​


How are they? I always see em on the devil site. Need some feed back before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> How are they? I always see em on the devil site. Need some feed back before I pull the trigger.


Same. I've not had too much luck with foundry, and the low price of these make me hesitant.


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> Same. I've not had too much luck with foundry, and the low price of these make me hesitant.


Xs 2


----------



## azmadurolover

UBC03 said:


> How are they? I always see em on the devil site. Need some feed back before I pull the trigger.


not my flavor profile....that being said, i did finish it, and it got better as it went along.......


----------



## UBC03

azmadurolover said:


> not my flavor profile....that being said, i did finish it, and it got better as it went along.......


Too strong, too weak, too much pepper, not enough spice. .or did it just plain suck?


----------



## azmadurolover

UBC03 said:


> or did it just plain suck?


 lmao............got the look from the wife when i started busting up.........took me 10 minutes to write something that didn't say it sucked.........that being said, lol.....narrow flavor....no spice...only worked sides of the tongue......a citrus/floral like on the retrohale......but just when you were about to go ooh, here comes an appealing flavor, it just never quite got there........construction was good............draw was good.......unless these are sub $3, i would get some torano 50 years on the devil site...........


----------



## UBC03

Don't be afraid to say it's not in your wheelhouse. Everybody has different tastes. 
It doesn't sound like something is enjoy. The taste seems a bit subtle for my taste buds, or lack there of. 
Remember honesty is always the best quality. Except when you go nuts on cbid ,then you lie like a rug.


----------



## eliot

I enjoyed the Chillin Moose. It's definitely not strong or heavy, but I got some nice black cherry and dried fruit flavors from it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Yesterday









Today

Both of these hit the spot. Nobody seems to want to admit that they smoke Macanudos, but I have enjoyed them every single time (except for the maduro, which is a travesty).


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I enjoyed the Chillin Moose. It's definitely not strong or heavy, but I got some nice black cherry and dried fruit flavors from it.


That's my point everybody has different tastes. That's why we do the trades. To try stuff that others liked. If it's not your thing is ok to say it. Props to you @eliot for actually trying the cigar and knowing what you sent.

I'm pretty sure you're not gonna like everything I sent you. Well, almost positive actually. But you never know til you try it. Can't wait for that  .


----------



## azmadurolover

gran habano .......courtesy @*eliot* ....these were on my to try list..........60 inch ring guage!!!!:nerd2: i feel like a poorly paid p0rn actress....."that goes where?":grin2:


----------



## lroy76

Both of these hit the spot. Nobody seems to want to admit that they smoke Macanudos, but I have enjoyed them every single time (except for the maduro, which is a travesty).[/QUOTE]

What was your opinion of kfc?


----------



## Chris80

Been resting this bomb from [MENTION=40257]@Champagne InHand. Now that the weather is nice the whole family hangs out with me. Been wanting this cigar since I first got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







The infamous "Dickman" cut







Excellent cigar. And it holds up well to a game of catch with my son.
Such a complex treat of red pepper, tree nuts and leather. An absolute treat!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lroy76 said:


> What was your opinion of kfc?


I've smoked several of them, you can find my review from last year here. They're alright every now and then, certainly not a flavor that I crave. I can take them or leave them.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> Both of these hit the spot. Nobody seems to want to admit that they smoke Macanudos, but I have enjoyed them every single time (except for the maduro, which is a travesty).


I haven't had a Mac in many moons, but I just got some KFC's in today.....


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Been resting this bomb from [MENTION=40257]ChampagneInHand. Now that the weather is nice the whole family hangs out with me. Been wanting this cigar since I first got it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous "Dickman" cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent cigar. And it holds up well to a game of catch with my son.


The Dickman Cut good for you? Not as painful as it sounds....


----------



## TCstr8

not bad at all. From a CI sampler.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> The Dickman Cut good for you? Not as painful as it sounds....


I like this cut a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I like this cut a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the "heads up" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Thank you for the "heads up"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet! That's why we're all here, to help and to learn about our hobby....
Smoking a DE KFC Kyoto's rott....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> You bet! That's why we're all here, to help and to learn about our hobby....
> Smoking a DE KFC Kyoto's rott....


A what??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> A what??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos right off the truck....


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying this stick rotb.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos right off the truck....


I got the DE and the ROTT lol the Kyotos threw me off. I never heard of it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

Smoking a candela 8-5-8 right as I flip through some threads I haven't seen in over a year...


----------



## TCstr8

Padron 6000. My first Padron experience. Very nice. Looking forward to trying others.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> Padron 6000. My first Padron experience. Very nice. Looking forward to trying others.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wait until you get to the anniversary series

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

a couple of nights ago Oliva Nub 460 Connecticut

tonight Asylum Insidious Maduro 550


----------



## TCstr8

Regiampiero said:


> Wait until you get to the anniversary series
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Almost dreading it....or at least my wallet is.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

TCstr8 said:


> Almost dreading it....or at least my wallet is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think every cigar smoker should try an anniv.........64 or 28, either one.....


----------



## welborn

R&J maduro.....1 of the Sweetest maduros I've tried.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Got this one from @Padron42 in the newbie sampler trade. Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva 









AZ330FZL


----------



## purepoker




----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Got this one from @*Padron42* in the newbie sampler trade. Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


that is on my to try list also....how is it?


----------



## welborn

Mom always said to clean my plate....so


----------



## Cibao Valley

Nub Maduro:
Had been resting this one since last July.
Well worth the wait.


----------



## Ams417

AF Short Story, enjoyed it, I'd try another. Also a Tabak, like a Java but less coffee / chocolate flavor. I have some more to try tomorrow. Olivia Melanio, CAO Flathead, and a CAO infused something or another.


----------



## php007

On Thursday

Custom roll 









Casa Cuba









Davidoff Chefs Editon









Davidoff Golf Toro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Also my first Padron ever. 3000 series










Never actually toasted the foot before lighting either... Makes lighting and achieving an even burn much easier

I think I need a Modus eventually










Then I smoked this:



















Nothin like s'mores at 1:30am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Flor de las Antillas with my favorite girl (don't tell the wife I said that). 

Spending my first day of this long weekend opening the pool, but I had to kick it off right before I got started


----------



## Chris80

Good morning
















Rich creamy smoke, sweet on the draw, nutty and earthy on the finish. Excellent anytime smoke. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Last night I enjoyed my first Fuente Anejo complements of @*azmadurolover. *It was outstanding, all the way thru. Thanks, brother.

I would have included a pic, but I got too drunk on a Mai Tai to handle a camera. :-D


----------



## m_cat12

LP 9. Have a nice Memorial Day weekend everyone!


----------



## m_cat12

Cibao Valley said:


> Nub Maduro:
> 
> Had been resting this one since last July.
> 
> Well worth the wait.


I have not had a Nub yet. On my list!


----------



## m_cat12

Chris80 said:


> The one and only I had was ROTT and it was great! I can only imagine one aged 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive had maybe 1 or 2 and cant say if they were memorable. Have a few left which have been sitting for a while. Looking forward to it!


----------



## azmadurolover

m_cat12 said:


> I have not had a Nub yet. On my list!


X2.........mad and cam..........


----------



## Rondo

Decided to try the Dickman after thinking about what Litto said about smoking a Chisel. The smoke is much cooler on the roof of the mouth, giving the closer to body temperature taste buds a greater ability to do their job. 
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## azmadurolover

RPD.........purple stuff......this cigar is really good.....it has a certain floral note in the retrohale that I am craving.......


----------



## AZ330FZL

azmadurolover said:


> that is on my to try list also....how is it?


I liked it. A couple times toward the end I got a heavy licorice flavor, personally can't stand licorice so I was done at that point. But good smoke and solid thought till that end flavor.

Think they are pretty affordable, try it out and see what you think.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Blindly grabbed this from my humi. This will be a new first for me. 







Went with the "Dickman" cut again. 
This cigar was a true treat. Complex with different nuts and spices. Not one flavor dominating. It was different. It was all the different tastes and nuances and aroma throughout the entire cigar. Deep dark oily wrapper really worked well. Long finish. Was a bit of a rough start, bitter and slightly harsh through the first half inch, my first thoughts were dog rocket but as my pallet has matured over these past nine months paired with the knowledge of my fellow brothers and sisters of the leaf, I have learned to let the cigar "warm up" and let it build to its potential.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Nice yard gar.. Mr.B










Spraying yard clear over the new rocks to keep the weeds at bay. Oh and it's 97 today.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

I'm currently having a Padron 3000 maduro. It is my first medium-full flavor cigar and I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I got the DE and the ROTT lol the Kyotos threw me off. I never heard of it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either, but I like the KFC and was looking for some smaller cigars so I purchased two mazos of them and received a 15 cigar DE sampler free from CI. Under $60 for 35 good smokes....


----------



## UBC03

AZ330FZL said:


> Nice yard gar.. Mr.B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spraying yard clear over the new rocks to keep the weeds at bay. Oh and it's 97 today.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Spayed mine the other day. .apparently my sprayer is leaking because you can tell by the dead grass were I criss crossed the yard.


----------



## Regiampiero

4thtry said:


> Flor de las Antillas with my favorite girl (don't tell the wife I said that).
> 
> Spending my first day of this long weekend opening the pool, but I had to kick it off right before I got started


I think he's thinking "hey dude, you could have offered me one". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I decided to take out one off my last four diggers tonight. Knowing il never be able to buy these again hurts. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> I decided to take out one off my last four diggers tonight. Knowing il never be able to buy these again hurts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Why not?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the series A, and they stop production last year. I got the last box in my area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhog

I smoked a no name B&M Dominican cigarillo (4X32). It was surprisingly good. Then I decided to try a Baccarat Rum Cigarillo. Not bad, not great. I prefer Al Capones, better tobacco. I only bought one 10 pack.


----------



## gtechva

AZ330FZL said:


> Nice yard gar.. Mr.B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spraying yard clear over the new rocks to keep the weeds at bay. Oh and it's 97 today.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Finally sprayed mine today. Way behind but got it in before the rain coming in tonight. Can already smell the rain in the air. Fellow at the store said they're calling for 4 inches before it quits Monday.

Perdomo Habano Connecticut Toro


----------



## Regiampiero

gtechva said:


> Finally sprayed mine today. Way behind but got it in before the rain coming in tonight. Can already smell the rain in the air. Fellow at the store said they're calling for 4 inches before it quits Monday.
> 
> Perdomo Habano Connecticut Toro


I love the Perdomo Habanos, especially the corojo. I aged a box (well only half made it) 4 years and wow! So creamy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> It's the series A, and they stop production last year. I got the last box in my area.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ohhh ok

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Calaveras 2015 46


----------



## azmadurolover

AF 858........I need to get more of these


----------



## wacbzz

Lots of great sticks here!

I'm burning an El Titan De Bronze Redemption Sun Grown Habano from March of 2012. My wife and I went to the "factory" then and met Maria Sierra (yes, of "Goldie" fame), and I picked up a number of sticks.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Punch signature:
Not all it was cracked up to be. Lots of smoke but bland.

[LEF[/LEFT]


----------



## purepoker

Liga 9 in robusto


----------



## wacbzz

^ I almost hit _Report This Image_...

A Glock, a LP and a...Miller Lite?!?! :vs_laugh:


----------



## purepoker

That's just how I roll! LOL...


----------



## Steve C.

Started with a Camacho Connie this morn, then a RyJ House of Montague, then an Ave Maria lancero. The RyJ burned poorly and was a flavor disappointment, as they all have been in the fiver I bought last Sept. I find the RyJ House of Capulets to be much better.


----------



## rockethead26

Papas Fritas and a cold one


----------



## GrouchoM

Buena Vista Edicion limitada 2008 after a great second wet shave.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round 2...Roma Craft Intemperance 

























AZ330FZL


----------



## selpo

AZ330FZL said:


> Round 2...Roma Craft Intemperance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


I love that wine! I am all about price/ value ratio and I also like Orin Swift Abstract and Jameison Ranch Double Lariat Cab- about 30$ each but are almost as good as Caymus, Silver Oak and Stags Leap Cask 23- for my unsophisticated palate, you should consider giving them a try.


----------



## Grey Goose

Romeo y Julieta 1875, the original Romeo...

...Unfortunately although these are a 92 rating, I bought this stick on the fly at an unfamiliar B&M and it was a big disappointment... wrapper was like tissue paper and began to come undone not long after this pic...ugh.


----------



## azmadurolover

AF short story.......coutesy of @eliot............I love hemmingways, thnx, bud!


----------



## George007

Well aged Padron 1964 Family Reserve 85. Maduro of course! I could puff these all day long! Very box worthy.


----------



## Regiampiero

Flor de Las Antillas in robusto after peach pancakes. Breakfast of Champions. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Starting my relaxation on the deck with an AB Black Market robusto.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Perdomo 12 Year Double Aged









One of my top 5 NC. IMO, the best stick Perdomo rolls. 
A year ago they could be had for $4. No mas. Box prices skyrocketed 150%. Also the only label I've seen with the blend listed.


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Perdomo 12 Year Double Aged
> 
> View attachment 76482
> 
> 
> One of my top 5 NC. IMO, the best stick Perdomo rolls.
> A year ago they could be had for $4. No mas. Box prices skyrocketed 150%. Also the only label I've seen with the blend listed.


I'll have to put that one on my list.


----------



## TCstr8

2nd on tap today. Cheapy I bought on Devil's site. Pretty good for price.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Af short story. Last one of the fiver I had.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Nub Cafe Macchiato and a coffee with ample cream. Second Nub Cafe I've had (the first being a cappuccino), both were very "meh" experiences. Hopefully I like the Espresso a bit better.


----------



## AZ330FZL

selpo said:


> I love that wine! I am all about price/ value ratio and I also like Orin Swift Abstract and Jameison Ranch Double Lariat Cab- about 30$ each but are almost as good as Caymus, Silver Oak and Stags Leap Cask 23- for my unsophisticated palate, you should consider giving them a try.


I'll have to check them out for sure. The value on these is hard to beat for sure. But I do love me some Silver Oak! Haven't tried either of the ones you suggested but I'll look for them the next time at Bev Mo or Total Wine.

AZ330FZL


----------



## ForceofWill

Second smoke today


----------



## AZ330FZL

ForceofWill said:


> Second smoke today


Still haven't had a chance to have an Opus X. One of these days.

AZ330FZL


----------



## ForceofWill

Trying out the new tool.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nub Cafe Macchiato and a coffee with ample cream. Second Nub Cafe I've had (the first being a cappuccino), both were very "meh" experiences. Hopefully I like the Espresso a bit better.


Unfortunately, all three of the Nub Cafes taste generically like watered down Sanka with a quarter teaspoon of Ovaltine.

Did I just announce I grew up in the 60's?


----------



## trike

Man O'War Ruination - Corona.
Some transition throughout. Had to be really patient so as to not over heat the stick.
Might be back some day.


----------



## wacbzz




----------



## droy1958

Revolution Guerrilla Warfare for me this evening.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Ffp


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo Craft Series Amber


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

rondo said:


> did i just announce i grew up in the 60's?


moar ovaltine, plz


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> Perdomo 12 Year Double Aged
> 
> View attachment 76482
> 
> 
> One of my top 5 NC. IMO, the best stick Perdomo rolls.
> A year ago they could be had for $4. No mas. Box prices skyrocketed 150%. Also the only label I've seen with the blend listed.


I know I'll get grief for saying this, but I think these are just like AF anejos. So good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Anejo 46


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm killing the last cao amazon project and this one reminds me of the pilon. Maybe they already stated producing these.



It's burning way too quickly, so I'll probably finish the night with a Azan burgundy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> I know I'll get grief for saying this, but I think these are just like AF anejos. So good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Here's a box of "Good Grief" for you. Never had one so I'll just pass on the ""GG" box to you. Best...


----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> Unfortunately, all three of the Nub Cafes taste generically like watered down Sanka with a quarter teaspoon of Ovaltine.
> 
> Did I just announce I grew up in the 60's?


I didn't know they still made Sanka (so called) coffee. I grew up with Sanka & Slinky's also.... another KFC Kyotos for me....


----------



## Hudabear

My first use with the modus tool. Even though I wouldn't really consider this stick nub worthy I definitely see what @curmudgeonista was referring to when he said they can start going bad and then you hit a pocket of flavor at the end. Great tool Jack!! I'll spread the word on social media when I post the edited photo.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> My first use with the modus tool. Even though I wouldn't really consider this stick nub worthy I definitely see what @curmudgeonista was referring to when he said they can start going bad and then you hit a pocket of flavor at the end. Great tool Jack!! I'll spread the word on social media when I post the edited photo.


You could wait could you . It was wort a try though, and hopefully they get better with age.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

As I suspected I had to pinch hit this guy late in the game. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> You could wait could you . It was wort a try though, and hopefully they get better with age.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I saw you smoke one ROTT and decided to try the one that I had on hand. It did have some good flavors but still tasted like it was in sick period. Being a Nicaraguan with an oscuro wrapper I'm assuming it just needs plenty of rest to mellow out. I'm still hopeful for our investment lol.


----------



## gtechva

droy1958 said:


> Here's a box of "Good Grief" for you. Never had one so I'll just pass on the ""GG" box to you. Best...


No grief for someone who knows what they like.

T52 Toro


----------



## azmadurolover

Herrera esteli.......


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying some Monte Whites and some vino and Jack Cask strength.




























AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

I Have two of these, both damaged at the cap. I'm tired of lookin at them. 








I have nothing noticeably good except the draw and smoke output so far. Those are absolutely right on the money. Perhaps since I basically I am smoking from the binder. It doesn't taste bad by any means. These have a lot of age on them.








All in all it wasn't a bad cigar. It was definitely a mild-medium smoke with touches of toast and cream. I prefer something with a little more umph but I would definitely have another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Had a AF Hemingway signature at my local B&M and it was surprisingly flat. Just simple tobacco flavor, no development, nothing interesting. Surprising. Has anyone else had this experience with heminways? My short stories are always great


----------



## Chris80

zCityGuy said:


> Had a AF Hemingway signature at my local B&M and it was surprisingly flat. Just simple tobacco flavor, no development, nothing interesting. Surprising. Has anyone else had this experience with heminways? My short stories are always great


The very first one I had was the most disappointing stick I have ever had. I had bought two. Had one that evening then rested the other for a few months. The rested one was much much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Pindar Del Rio Small Batch.


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Enjoying some Monte Whites and some vino and Jack Cask strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


That's the cleanest burn I've seen on a Monte white ever.


----------



## Chris80

@Hudabear what was the cigar tools you were talking about the other day? My Tapatalk has gone stupid on me again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

The modus tool from Jack? @Chris80


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> The modus tool from Jack?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

New Modus Cigar Tool now available!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=222529&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
The best cigar tool ever. Draw poker and nub tool all in one sexy package.


----------



## Hudabear

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...22529-new-modus-cigar-tool-now-available.html


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> New Modus Cigar Tool now available!
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=222529&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> The best cigar tool ever. Draw poker and nub tool all in one sexy package.


It's solid. .you could use to defend yourself against a would be attacker. .or club a harp seal, if that's more up your alley.


----------



## Chris80

Thank you @Hudabear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

If anyone can tell me what kind of Henry Clay this is I'd appreciate it! I have no idea. 
I remember the last one of these I had it tastes like straight up chocolate milk. This one is chocolaty but not as much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> Thank you @Hudabear!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem man! Just some advice, if you plan on using it as a shank get one for blood and one for cigars


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Seeing all these sticks being set on fire is making me jones for one really badly! Instead I'm stuck at work. Gotta keep reminding myself... Double time and a half... I'll be off at 5:30 and can set a fire of my own. Until then I am living vicariously through y'all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

TCstr8 said:


> Starting my relaxation on the deck with an AB Black Market robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


AB Black Market was the first stick I actually enjoyed when I started. Almost a year in, I should check if I have one left and see if I still like them. Glad you enjoyed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhog

Oliva, CT. This was one of my favorites, but not anymore.


----------



## Cibao Valley

zCityGuy said:


> Had a AF Hemingway signature at my local B&M and it was surprisingly flat. Just simple tobacco flavor, no development, nothing interesting. Surprising. Has anyone else had this experience with heminways? My short stories are always great


Yup. Same here. Bought a five pack of the signature a while back and tried the first one after about six months. Nothing special. I'll try the next one after a year's rest or so to see if they've improved.


----------



## prophoto25

Onyx reserve belicoso while smoking 3 racks of baby backs and 3 lbs of home made sausage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> No problem man! Just some advice, if you plan on using it as a shank get one for blood and one for cigars


That is one mid evil looking tool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> That is one mid evil looking tool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha and it works so well. You should definitely buy one!


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Haha and it works so well. You should definitely buy one!


I may do just that next payday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

flor de las antillas......devil site purchase


----------



## George007

Dirty Rat!! Very good smoke! My first one.


----------



## Rondo

Camacho Diploma


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> No grief for someone who knows what they like.
> 
> T52 Toro


No doubt there....if you like them, you like them. I'd like to try one as I love the Anejo....


----------



## droy1958

zCityGuy said:


> Had a AF Hemingway signature at my local B&M and it was surprisingly flat. Just simple tobacco flavor, no development, nothing interesting. Surprising. Has anyone else had this experience with heminways? My short stories are always great


The last Hemi Signature I smoked seemed that way. It was probably 6-8 months ago. The last SS maduro I had was very good....


----------



## Regiampiero

A perfect end to a long weekend.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

droy1958 said:


> The last Hemi Signature I smoked seemed that way. It was probably 6-8 months ago. The last SS maduro I had was very good....


Funny how the size can make such a big difference


----------



## UBC03

zCityGuy said:


> Funny how the size can make such a big difference


That's what she said. ...I'm sincerely sorry, but I've left way the many hanging curves go lately.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

zCityGuy said:


> Funny how the size can make such a big difference












Smoked a CAO Cameroon robusto. ROTT these guys are negligible, but with 6 months plus, they taste like a cinnamon graham cracker. I am down to one left, 9 months rest on it; that's poor planning. Will get 10 or 20 more when I see them up on sale.










I had to put my brand new RyJ lighter up, cause it was in dire need of bleeding. Ronson Mexico, you're up!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

Working on a special one this evening...from the 2012 Hot Potato cigar pass here on Puff...


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 45


----------



## MDinius

All that SS talk got to me.


----------



## GrouchoM

Ghurka Master Blend courtesy of @UBC03. Smooth light smoke. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Ams417

Working on posts with pictures, cant seem to get it to work from my phone. Enjoyed an Oliva Melanio, really nice cigar. Had a CAO Flathead as well, but I dont remember much of it. It was late, after coming off the water. I do remember my friend pre heating the grill with his leaf blower, and questionable items being tossed into the fire pit. Crazy weekend for sure.


----------



## Turkmen

Celebrating Memorial day with Ashton VSG belisco. Probably the best Ashton I ever smoked.

Thanks to all services man and woman for their service 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grilling some tri tip and making room in the humi for better sticks. Arganese double wrap; not awful but won't ever buy it again unless I'm broke and desperate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Turkmen said:


> Celebrating Memorial day with Ashton VSG belisco. Probably the best Ashton I ever smoked.
> 
> Thanks to all services man and woman for their service
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only had a couple VSG's and they have all been wonderful cigars. I also enjoy the Ashton Classic.


----------



## Turkmen

Ams417 said:


> I've only had a couple VSG's and they have all been wonderful cigars. I also enjoy the Ashton Classic.


Ashton does make wonderful cigars, including San Cristobal. I smoked VSG spellbound and it was somewhat disappointing. Not sure whether I should blame the size, or it needed more time in humidor. Belisco on the other side was absolutely flawless - taste, burn and draw. I just couldn't put it down. I wish I had a cigar tool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Flor de las Antilles 
Mmmmmmmm yum

















With some Onx Moon, trader joes red blend, actually really good for$6.99 a bottle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

rockethead26 said:


> This was my afternoon treat along with a bit of Balvenie Caribbean Cask single malt.


Not cigar related, but the composition of the picture is really nice.


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Not cigar related, but the composition of the picture is really nice.


Ya we have some real Ansel Adams types around here. I'm happy when I get the whole smoke in the frame.


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked my first SS over the weekend. That little guy packs some punch. I did a pre-light draw and had a coughing fit.


----------



## azmadurolover

torano virtuoso.......last of the 2013's...


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Chris80

@droy1958 you talked me into it 







These are so box worthy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

AFR-75 Edicion Limitada Maduro. Hard to find these and my God they are box worthy!


----------



## MikeFox87

I'm in the process of smoking off yard gars and singles I've never tried before. Trying to make room for the inevitable "these are going extinct" purchases. It's been an interesting experience. 

Singles category today. Tried the Blendlab MY-6552 - I think it was like $2 on cbid, not a bad stick. Super smooth. Doubt I'll ever have another but not because I didn't enjoy it!


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> That's what she said. ...I'm sincerely sorry, but I've left way the many hanging curves go lately.


I'm uncomfortable talking about big ones.... let's talk about pile driving @$$e$...&#128521;


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> @droy1958 you talked me into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so box worthy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the original blend over the newer LADC selections....


----------



## Rondo

puffnstuff said:


> Smoked my first SS over the weekend. That little guy packs some punch. I did a pre-light draw and had a coughing fit.


In six months, you'll be stacking two at a time in your maw.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> In six months, you'll be stacking two at a time in your maw.


IMO all Cameroon wrappers need that mellowing out deep sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked an Illusione Le Elegance ROTT. Still pretty nice.

Camacho Maduro earlier doing yard work and tending to my vines. In the tub with the last bit of a JR Alternate that has been aging. Love Pyramides. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I prefer the original blend over the newer LADC selections....


I've heard about the original blend. I'm not sure if I've had one but I love this blend. It was my first cigar love before I found Fuente sungrowns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I smoked an Illusione Le Elegance ROTT. Still pretty nice.
> 
> Camacho Maduro earlier doing yard work and tending to my vines. In the tub with the last bit of a JR Alternate that has been aging. Love Pyramides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I had one of those JR Pyramides not to long ago. They are an interesting stick. I'm glad I took your advice and sat on them for a while before having one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

pardon 1926.........


----------



## eliot

I grabbed a Famous Nic 3000 to smoke after my bike ride. For a throw around, I'm impressed. Paired it with a grapefruit IPA.










Edit: I have to mention, this stick has a beautiful burn line. Even better than the higher end sticks I've had.


----------



## n0s4atu

Well this weekend was the most busy cigar weekend this noob has had. Usually I close out the week with one cigar Friday evening and try to sample something from the two samplers I picked up to kick me off, this weekend though, Friday was a Padron Family Reserve 50 year. Really a nice cigar, but I preferred the 44. 

Then Saturday, the one day I managed to remember my phone and to take a picture we enjoyed a few that belong in another thread, which I can't currently post in. lol

Sunday, was my friend's birthday. There's a little thread on it, but we ended up trying out one of the Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown Torpedoes. It was a torpedo alright. I've had it resting a while, but this thing didn't have much flavor, didn't burn great and we all decided it wasn't awful, but was best served as a "boys night out" cigar when you've had enough whiskey that your palette won't care and you just want to have a smoke with the fellas.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

I had an Acid kubba kubba monday night. Safe to say infused cigars aren't my things. I felt like it left a nasty after taste wound up only smoking about half and couldn't stand the taste any more. I did however have a motecristo #1 especiale which was great.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Interesting story I went to the local B&M today and its inside of a shopping mall. Well outside the door they have a table setup with empty boxes for sale. I am in the process of building a tupidor so I decided to look at some of the boxes for when I get all of the parts for the tupidor that way I can run down there and pick up a couple. I open one of the boxes and find two J.D. Howard Reserve cigars sitting in the box still. I tell the store owner and he thanks me and into the humidor it is for me. After I picked up my two sticks go to the register and pay and thats when the owner hands me one of the J.D. Howard sticks and thanks me. Well thats my smoke for the day!


----------



## UBC03

Kyle Nugent said:


> Interesting story I went to the local B&M today and its inside of a shopping mall. Well outside the door they have a table setup with empty boxes for sale. I am in the process of building a tupidor so I decided to look at some of the boxes for when I get all of the parts for the tupidor that way I can run down there and pick up a couple. I open one of the boxes and find two J.D. Howard Reserve cigars sitting in the box still. I tell the store owner and he thanks me and into the humidor it is for me. After I picked up my two sticks go to the register and pay and thats when the owner hands me one of the J.D. Howard sticks and thanks me. Well thats my smoke for the day!


Honesty is sometimes the best policy. .if I said always, I'd be a liar. .


----------



## Rondo

Le Matin









Malt, honey, macadamia nut, and a peppered root beer retrohale.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Rondo said:


> Malt, honey, macadamia nut, and a peppered root beer retrohale.


Mm that sounds tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Ave Maria Knights Templar










Holy crap my nail polish is in bad shape.


----------



## Vader1974

Opus X robusto from 2005.


----------



## Grey Goose

Am headed home shortly and planning on a toasting up a Tatuaje Havana Nobel VI Robusto. ;-)


----------



## kaptain karl

Memorial day weekend line up: 
Tatauje Reserva K222
AVO heritage lancero
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos corona 
My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto
Perez Carillo La Historia
My Father robusto


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> IMO all Cameroon wrappers need that mellowing out deep sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the last cigar that kicked my butt was a NUB Cameroon a couple years ago. Don't know why, but it did. I'm having a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 this evening that I know is stronger than the NUB....


----------



## Chris80

Two night in a row for LADC. Went with Belicoso tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> I think that the last cigar that kicked my butt was a NUB Cameroon a couple years ago. Don't know why, but it did. I'm having a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 this evening that I know is stronger than the NUB....


Joya Antanos never mess with me, but NUB Cameroons. Forget about it, they knock me flat every time.
The gatdamn NUB Maduros are even worse, IMO. I have a fiver in my humi that will not see the light of day for years.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Joya Antanos never mess with me, but NUB Cameroons. Forget about it, they knock me flat every time.
> The gatdamn NUB Maduros are even worse, IMO. I have a fiver in my humi that will not see the light of day for years.


Are they that bad? I have a Nub Cameroon in my tupperdor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Really enjoying this Joya de Nicaragua Antona courtesy of @Konut ! Playing with the lancero ash is just a bonus.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Joya Antanos never mess with me, but NUB Cameroons. Forget about it, they knock me flat every time.
> The gatdamn NUB Maduros are even worse, IMO. I have a fiver in my humi that will not see the light of day for years.


I don't think I've had the NUB maduro version before so I can't comment on that one....


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Are they that bad? I have a Nub Cameroon in my tupperdor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know as I've only had one before. Didn't feel a strong desire to try one again....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I bought a fiver a while back, I have one left. They are brutal. And the maduro, I don't even know. It's gotta be jam-packed with ligero, it's one of those sticks that smells like a fistful of black pepper and tastes like straight chocolate. It reminds me of the time that a Legado de Pepin made me flip over and start on fire.


----------



## gtechva

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Joya Antanos never mess with me, but NUB Cameroons. Forget about it, they knock me flat every time.
> The gatdamn NUB Maduros are even worse, IMO. I have a fiver in my humi that will not see the light of day for years.


I have a Cameroon with a couple of hundred days on it and two Maduros showed up yesterday. I was looking online for a Double Maduro.

I'm a baaaaaaaad man. (almost kept a straight face)

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro Exquisito on the drive home


----------



## UBC03

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I bought a fiver a while back, I have one left. They are brutal. And the maduro, I don't even know. It's gotta be jam-packed with ligero, it's one of those sticks that smells like a fistful of black pepper and tastes like straight chocolate. It reminds me of the time that a Legado de Pepin made me flip over and start on fire.


I'm not a large rg guy, but I gotta tell ya, my interest is peaked. Might have to run out tomorrow to get a few for later.


----------



## droy1958

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I bought a fiver a while back, I have one left. They are brutal. And the maduro, I don't even know. It's gotta be jam-packed with ligero, it's one of those sticks that smells like a fistful of black pepper and tastes like straight chocolate. It reminds me of the time that a Legado de Pepin made me flip over and start on fire.


Hey, that Legado de Pepin I sent you wasn't that bad.... I have one more of them I've been saving....


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> I have a Cameroon with a couple of hundred days on it and two Maduros showed up yesterday. I was looking online for a Double Maduro.
> 
> I'm a baaaaaaaad man. (almost kept a straight face)
> 
> Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro Exquisito on the drive home


You go boy!...


----------



## lroy76

Illusione mj12...solid medium bodied smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I bought a fiver a while back, I have one left. They are brutal. And the maduro, I don't even know. It's gotta be jam-packed with ligero, it's one of those sticks that smells like a fistful of black pepper and tastes like straight chocolate. It reminds me of the time that a Legado de Pepin made me flip over and start on fire.


Just to be sure I am on the same page you are saying they pack a bit of a punch (nicotine), but not that they are a bad smoke. Just curious.

AZ330FZL


----------



## droy1958

AZ330FZL said:


> Just to be sure I am on the same page you are saying they pack a bit of a punch (nicotine), but not that they are a bad smoke. Just curious.
> 
> AZ330FZL


True in my case. Don't remember the particulars, but it was a decent smoke....


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

droy1958 said:


> Hey, that Legado de Pepin I sent you wasn't that bad.... I have one more of them I've been saving....


:laugh2: It was very kind and thoughtful of you to send! It's not your fault that it kicked my butt. I'd totally smoke one again, now that my cigar palate is a little more... evolved.



AZ330FZL said:


> Just to be sure I am on the same page you are saying they pack a bit of a punch (nicotine), but not that they are a bad smoke. Just curious.


Great smokes, "a bit of a punch" is an understatement.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Amelia Isabelle said:


> :laugh2: It was very kind and thoughtful of you to send! It's not your fault that it kicked my butt. I'd totally smoke one again, now that my cigar palate is a little more... evolved.
> 
> Great smokes, "a bit of a punch" is an understatement.


Awesome! Love sticks like that. Roma Craft Neanderthal and Cromagdon's have that kinda kick too.

AZ330FZL


----------



## fimpster

CAO America. A good, but not quite great stick.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll. Habana 2000 wrapper, Dom binder, Criollo ligero, Corojo seco and Corojo viso. Nice draw.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione once more and a Gran Habano. Both had serious burning issues. Different humidors too. WTF? 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

Grabbed a DE Java that has been in the humi for a year since my "early" days. I was afraid I wouldn't like it, but found it quite enjoyable with a Blue Moon. I actually nubbed it. Wish I had my new Modus tool from @*curmudgeonista*, but alas it hasn't arrived yet. Sorry, no pic tonight. Ansel Adams is on a break.;-)


----------



## Ams417

rockethead26 said:


> Grabbed a DE Java that has been in the humi for a year since my "early" days. I was afraid I wouldn't like it, but found it quite enjoyable with a Blue Moon. I actually nubbed it. Wish I had my new Modus tool from @*curmudgeonista*, but alas it hasn't arrived yet. Sorry, no pic tonight. Ansel Adams is on a break.;-)


These are magic with a Mothers Brewing Winter Grind. I drink it room temperature. Wife put back 4 cases of it


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, all.


----------



## selpo

Rondo said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> View attachment 76938


Yum, Is that the KB?


----------



## crazyhog

One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## crazyhog

A Nub Cappuccino. Nice mild stick with no bitterness or pepper taste. Slight sweetness with coffee undertones. Corona size. I really enjoyed this one with my coffee.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. Well aged(3+ Years). Nothing more to even say...


----------



## Rondo

selpo said:


> Yum, Is that the KB?


It was, sir.


----------



## Grey Goose

Smoke em if ya got em boys...

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## poppajon75

La Gloria Cubana Serie R.














My first one and so far not bad.


----------



## wacbzz

Getting ready to light this rarity from 2012. I'll only have one more left after this evening...sucks.


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked a Joya Red last night. Good overall, though I'm not too sold on the finish. Worth the money for sure though.


----------



## droy1958

AZ330FZL said:


> Awesome! Love sticks like that. Roma Craft Neanderthal and Cromagdon's have that kinda kick too.
> 
> AZ330FZL


I've only smoked the Roma Craft Cromagnon Cranium, but I have took out 8-10 of them. Love it!....


----------



## Rondo

Christian Eiroa 2013 CLE









I'm liking the V cut.


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


I really like those with a little rest. I have a box on the way....


----------



## droy1958

poppajon75 said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one and so far not bad.


I love the #4 and #5 in Maddy...


----------



## Regiampiero

Bucanero full sail. Hum.




Sooooo nub worthy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

droy1958 said:


> I love the #4 and #5 in Maddy...


The Connecticut wasn't bad. I'd sure like to try the Maduro too. Not a bad smoke though.


----------



## Chris80

I dunno know bout this one but I've been surprised before...








This is not a bad cigar. Consistent. Sweet tobacco. A little pepper. Dry leather. It's not going to win a top 10 spot anytime soon with me but I would definitely smoke another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

LADC EE so far, pretty good cigar. Also appear to be headed in the right direction with my rh adjustment from 69 to 65.


----------



## tonyzoc

I really like the Foundry Elements Carbon. At around $6 a stick in NY it's a steal.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

tonyzoc said:


> I really like the Foundry Elements Carbon. At around $6 a stick in NY it's a steal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Bonus points if you have an original Foundry Cigars gear...


----------



## eliot

Just lit up this Cu-avana Punisher. So much flavor, but @UBC03 , why are my lips all numb and tingly?










Like a razor!


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Just lit up this Cu-avana Punisher. So much flavor, but @UBC03 , why are my lips all numb and tingly?


LIGERO. .some people say there infused with habaneros but I don't know. .that ones gotta few years on it. .you outta try em rott. .they'll really light you up. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> LIGERO. .some people say there infused with habaneros but I don't know. .that ones gotta few years on it. .you outta try em rott. .they'll really light you up. Hope you enjoy it.


Well I guess it's not called the Punisher for nothing!


----------



## Scap

In honor of GPC vs FDA


----------



## UBC03

It mellows a ton at the half way point. The burning goes away.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> It mellows a ton at the half way point. The burning goes away.


Hands down, best cigar experience I've had so far. It mellowed out and I got some tasty cocoa.

And I can't get over how PERFECT this burn is!


----------



## UBC03

@eliot. .I have pepper ending with chocolate and a hint of leather written in my notes but I didn't want to influence you smoke


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> @eliot. .I have pepper ending with chocolate and a hint of leather written in my notes but I didn't want to influence you smoke


The spiciness is still there, but like a sweet, creamy spice. Is there a difference between pepper and spice? I wouldn't know how to differentiate the two.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> The spiciness is still there, but like a sweet, creamy spice. Is there a difference between pepper and spice? I wouldn't know how to differentiate the two.


That makes 2 of us. I'm a good smoke bad smoke guy. Real strong tastes I get


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> That makes 2 of us. I'm a good smoke bad smoke guy. Real strong tastes I get


Well this is definitely one of those strong ones!


----------



## UBC03

Glad ya liked it. If you haven't tried the UnderCrown put it in your rotation.


----------



## AZ330FZL

eliot said:


> Well this is definitely one of those strong ones!


Sounds like something I'm gonna want to try one of these days.

AZ330FZL


----------



## eliot

AZ330FZL said:


> Sounds like something I'm gonna want to try one of these days.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Nub-worthy


----------



## Grey Goose

droy1958 said:


> I really like those with a little rest. I have a box on the way....


Ya that one was terrific, made sure it was less the lint from my sport coat pocket before I toasted it up...lol.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## TCstr8

Big fan of these

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last night


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

eliot said:


> Hands down, best cigar experience I've had so far. It mellowed out and I got some tasty cocoa.
> 
> And I can't get over how PERFECT this burn is!


I really enjoy aesthetically pleasing ash. Looks good and sounds great.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> I really enjoy aesthetically pleasing ash. Looks good and sounds great.


And you gave yours away. SMH . Damn kids.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> And you gave yours away. SMH . Damn kids.


I was thinking that I regretted it, but at that time I was just starting to smoke and I knew I wouldn't enjoy it. Now that I'm smoking more medium-full cigars I probably would really enjoy it. I'll have to find one to sample. But on the plus side I got something out of giving it away, a relationship with my brothers future father in law, and a mutual love for cigars. We trade cigars every now and again. I gave him a PVNISHER and undercrown and he gave me a CAO criollo and a house blend that I have yet to smoke. So in my books giving it away was a win. If I had the chance to go back I'd do it again. After all this hobby is all about camaraderie and spreading cigar karma.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> After all this hobby is all about camaraderie and spreading cigar karma.


WRONG, WRONG, WRONG. ...it's about hoarding as many cigars as possible, then dying and letting your wife's new boyfriends enjoy your collection. Geez dontcha know nuttin.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG. ...it's about hoarding as many cigars as possible, then dying and letting your wife's new boyfriends enjoy your collection. Geez dontcha know nuttin.


That mentality comes later when I have a wife to plan ahead for lol


----------



## UBC03

That's just inconsiderate and piss poor planning. What if you fall overboard on your honeymoon. She meets a strapping young lad, while they search for your body. What's he gonna smoke when she takes him back to your house. Geez have a heart would ya.


----------



## George007

Liga Privada #9....
Box worthy!


----------



## Rondo

Happy Fuente Friday.









Overwhelmed with the excitement









A Short Story Mddie is _always _Modus worthy


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> Happy Fuente Friday.
> 
> View attachment 77090
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed with the excitement
> 
> View attachment 77098
> 
> 
> A Short Story Mddie is _always _Modus worthy
> 
> View attachment 77106


Seeing your beautiful mug the first word that came to mind was definitely overwhelmed/excited *sarcasm* I was going to join the Fuente Friday ritual today but every time I reach for my only Fuente (perfecxion X) I tell myself to hold off on smoking it. Instead I settled for an Oliva O Maduro.


----------



## Grey Goose

TCstr8 said:


> Big fan of these
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh ya baby... 

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Grey Goose

Such great sticks being enjoyed today!

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I dug out a cabinet of Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Robustos, that I have let sit for about 9 months. This was such a treat for it wasn't all pepper. It has darker filler and binders with a light wrapper, but really, this was the best cigar of the week, and thats up against Illusions, Padron 5000, some stick from ISOM and some Hoyo Pyramide alternates from JR.

These were about $83 for the box with free shipping before the veteran/miltary/first responder 10% discount. Just gotta say wow. I even nubbed it as I went about watering the yard after finishing a good walk with the hound. It held is ash well more than half way.


----------



## Turkmen

Game day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

@Turkmen, thank you for reminding me about the La Imperiosa!

This one sat in my humi for 6 months and glad I bought a box!

Coffee, Chocolate, burnt toffee and smoke you can literally chew on- Yummmmy


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


----------



## konut

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


Toro for me. I really like this blend.


----------



## Regiampiero

La Historia 


FYI there's a good deal on these right now on cbid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> I really enjoy aesthetically pleasing ash. Looks good and sounds great.


I do too. Nothing better than an aesthetically pleasing @$$..... Errrrrr, never mind.... I mis-read that.....&#128526;


----------



## droy1958

konut said:


> Toro for me. I really like this blend.


Yessir, they're very nice with a few months rest. This one has been sitting for 10 months and is starting to shine. It's my last one. I bid on some, but I was outbid. I have a point where I'll go to, but I won't get stupid trying to win something....:surprise:


----------



## Turkmen

selpo said:


> @Turkmen, thank you for reminding me about the La Imperiosa!
> 
> This one sat in my humi for 6 months and glad I bought a box!
> 
> Coffee, Chocolate, burnt toffee and smoke you can literally chew on- Yummmmy


It does look delicious - wrapper is so oily! I guess I'll try one tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> Ya that one was terrific, made sure it was less the lint from my sport coat pocket before I toasted it up...lol.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Well then you're missing out on the full flavors of them....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


I found those to be fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> La Historia
> 
> 
> FYI there's a good deal on these right now on cbid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


My parents brought me one of those back from the DR. Easily a top 5 stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. #85.... Well aged of course!


----------



## Chris80

Today I received a very generous package from a member on here. I thank you very much. I will let them acclimate to my humi's a few days. It came at a great time as this has been a difficult week. Two people very dear to me have been diagnosed with bad cancers. Not that any cancer is a good one but...
For tonight I will sit outside with a Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

droy1958 said:


> Yessir, they're very nice with a few months rest. This one has been sitting for 10 months and is starting to shine. It's my last one. I bid on some, but I was outbid. I have a point where I'll go to, but I won't get stupid trying to win something....:surprise:


They go on sale occasionally at CI. I picked up a box of Muy Bueso size with a 5 Toro/ashtray bonus, and with a free shipping discount, I was willing to pull the trigger. You might also like the Olancho variant that has a similar profile with a little more "finesse".


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I thought I would try a Jose Gener HyM with a Sumatran wrapper but with more mild binder and filler. Not really my style, but smooth and they both lost their really red peppery identities, which has mellowed them. This big boy at 56rg and 7" in length was fine to chew on and floral, but maybe made for a cooler weather on a deck rather than walking.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Checking out this Don Tomás. Aside from the wrapper cracking during the cut it's been okay. Not great but not bad.









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So I thought I would try a Jose Gener HyM with a Sumatran wrapper but with more mild binder and filler. Not really my style, but smooth and they both lost their really red peppery identities, which has mellowed them. This big boy at 56rg and 7" in length was fine to chew on and floral, but maybe made for a cooler weather on a deck rather than walking.


How is the weather there now? We've had three nice days here in the past two months. Rain almost everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Today I received a very generous package from a member on here. I thank you very much. I will let them acclimate to my humi's a few days. It came at a great time as this has been a difficult week. Two people very dear to me have been diagnosed with bad cancers. Not that any cancer is a good one but...
> For tonight I will sit outside with a Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My prayers go to your family sir. It sucks when you get the news, but hopefully one day this bastard of a disease will no longer be an issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> My prayers go to your family sir. It sucks when you get the news, but hopefully one day this bastard of a disease will no longer be an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank you very much @Regiampiero It is tough. All we can do is move forward and live life to the fullest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> So I thought I would try a Jose Gener HyM with a Sumatran wrapper but with more mild binder and filler. Not really my style, but smooth and they both lost their really red peppery identities, which has mellowed them. This big boy at 56rg and 7" in length was fine to chew on and floral, but maybe made for a cooler weather on a deck rather than walking.


15-20 years ago I would regularly get boxes of 50 maduro Rothschild's. Haven't had one in many moons. I'd like to try the Oscuro, but there's so many different cigars out there that I can't keep up with them all....


----------



## Chris80

Still working this Fuente Cuban Belicoso. Just ordered a Modus Tool! Can't wait to not use a screw anymore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Magnum R54 and a disappointing soccer game so far


----------



## purepoker

Regrettably, I have to say this is a dud. The draw is so loose, and the cigar is tunneling horribly. Oh well, not the norm with padrons.


----------



## n0s4atu

Tonight I gave the Fuente Chateau a shot since it's what I plan on having a box of on hand for guests who may not be regular cigar smokers. For the price it's a really nice little cigar, definitely a milder smoking cigar that burned nicely. The only issue I had with it was when it came time to remove the band, some of the glue was on the wrapper, which tore and made it look pretty bad by the time I smoked it down there. Didn't impact the experience though and while it won't be my go-to, it's a cigar I wouldn't mind firing up again. For under $5 a stick it's a good value in my book.


----------



## purepoker

Pitched the Padron... Tough to do with a $20 stick, but life's too short to smoke bad cigars!

Found this JR Ultimate in the bottom of my humi. It's been a few years since I've smoked one of these. So far so good.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oliva Serie V:
After 11 months in the humi the tobacco is starting to mellow out a bit and except for a plug near the cap that I had to battle with was really a smooth, strong smoke. Will let the other V's I have continue to age as I can really see these getting even better with time.


----------



## rockethead26

My first la Historia, from @*azmadurolover

*This is one outstanding cigar! Smooth*, *tons of creamy smoke and the perfect profile for me. Thanks, brother! This one is definitely box worthy if I ever get to the point of being able to buy boxes.


----------



## Chris80

These came in on Wednesday. Normally they would sit at least two weeks before I enjoy one but curiosity is getting the best of me this early in the morning. 
Not a bad tasting cigar ROTT but I can DEFINITELY tell the difference when these have several months rest on them. 
The burn was wonky from the start and I've had to make a correction and relight all within the first inch. 
The pack is firm and the draw has opened up some nearing the second third. The draw wasn't tight but was a little snug. 
Hopefully it will mellow out soon. 
The flavors got better right at the halfway mark however a slight harshness has hung around. These torpedoes will definitely sit a while before I have another.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I smoked my first Diesel cigar today courtesy of @Pardon42. 

Thanks, brother.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Yesterday's smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Kyle Nugent said:


> Yesterday's smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice! Tastes like Tres Leches cake for my palate.


----------



## zCityGuy

Burned a Punch Double Maduro last night. Still a great staple


----------



## crazyhog

5 Vegas Gold, no longer a favorite. I'm getting away from Connecticuts


----------



## Regiampiero

rockethead26 said:


> My first la Historia, from @*azmadurolover
> 
> *This is one outstanding cigar! Smooth*, *tons of creamy smoke and the perfect profile for me. Thanks, brother! This one is definitely box worthy if I ever get to the point of being able to buy boxes.


You cab buy ten for 60 on cbid right now. There's 127 boxes for auction.

I'm trying to get through this robusto before the skies open up.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

No picture but I just finished a JR Alternative to the Montecristo #2 CC while putting up a ceiling fan on my back porch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Diesel. 
Sent by one of the three jabronies who tag bombed me a few weeks ago.









Pretty good so far. 
Espresso and lots of dried cherries.


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa fritas


----------



## purepoker

2007 original release 601 Blue. Time has really taken out the oomph, these once had. A little pepper, earth, slight sweetness. Very smooth smoke. I can't believe the oils still coming up at the foot as it burns. So far so good!


----------



## konut

Room 101 The Big Payback with a coupla fingers of Rittenhouse Rye in the backyard.


----------



## Turkmen

This stick lived up to my expectations. Taste like combination of olive v and last Tsar. @selpo thanks again for the suggestion









Who said that you need a cutter when you have Modus tool?







Jack, your tool is a piece of art. Love it! I think I found a new use of the nubber (I hope next time I won't get carried away and will punch fewer holes)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sancho Panza Triple Anejo


----------



## Sprouthog

Sobremesa CF


----------



## fimpster

Today's stick comes to me courtesy of @Hudabear. The Xikar Defiance Robusto. Wow, these are really great sticks! Thanks, brother. I had read nothing but good things about them, and considering the price I wouldn't hesitate to get a box.

For those that have tried them both, how do the Coronas compare to the Robusto?


----------



## purepoker

Anejo Shark, watching the fights on HBO!


----------



## Hudabear

fimpster said:


> Today's stick comes to me courtesy of @Hudabear. The Xikar Defiance Robusto. Wow, these are really great sticks! Thanks, brother. I had read nothing but good things about them, and considering the price I wouldn't hesitate to get a box.
> 
> For those that have tried them both, how do the Coronas compare to the Robusto?


I forgot I PIF to you and now you have a chance for revenge.


----------



## gtechva

GrouchoM said:


> Sancho Panza Triple Anejo


I know an experienced and learned gentleman who says that brand, both NC and CC has never disappointed him. Would love to hear your thoughts on the triple.

Spent the last hour with a RyJ Reserva Real Toro and a glass of Malbec.


----------



## purepoker

Fabulous! Yep, I'm drinking straight out the growler...


----------



## Grey Goose

... a Saturday night Sublime.


----------



## GrouchoM

@gatechva I'm sad to report the Sancho Panza Triple Anejo was a larger gauge (not a fan) had an uneven burn (constant retouches) and lacked flavor.


----------



## Chris80

Padron 2000 Maduro with black coffee on this beautiful morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Last night I tried a My Father Le Bijou 1922, Petit Robusto. Really enjoyed this one and smoked it all the way down. For a sub $10 stick this is one I will get again and a brand I will look more into. I'm still learning and my palette basically ranges in the thumbs down or thumbs up range currently, but this was a big thumbs up. Smoked nicely and the petit robusto provided about 1.5 hours of leisurely enjoyment on the porch, with nice smoke output and the construction and burn were both excellent.


----------



## Rondo

Hellooooo Sunday


----------



## azmadurolover

Rondo said:


> Hellooooo Sunday
> 
> View attachment 77474


was just contemplating firing up one of the nubs you sent.....prob after breakfast......thnx bud!


----------



## azmadurolover

Rondo said:


> Hellooooo Sunday
> 
> View attachment 77474


are those ski racks on your car?.........it's june for Christ sake, lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

azmadurolover said:


> are those ski racks on your car?.........it's june for Christ sake, lol


You don't expect @Rondo to leave his cigar collection behind when he goes on summer vacation, do you?


----------



## azmadurolover

curmudgeonista said:


> You don't expect @*Rondo* to leave his cigar collection behind when he goes on summer vacation, do you?


I guess they are only ski racks if there are skis on them.......
so @Rondo, are those friggin cigar racks on your car?........it's june for Christ sakes.......hm.......now it makes sense....carry on:grin2:


----------



## m_cat12

Good morning! Bit of light rain drizzle so my outdoor activities are curbed. Having a quick Short Story to start my day. Bought these about 6 months ago and this may be my 2nd or 3rd try. Either my palate is maturing, or the extra time in the humi is making this cigar taste wonderful! I don't think I've noticed the sweetness in my previous attempts. I'll be grabbing a few more in the near future.

Wondering if there are any gardeners on the site? My wife and I have a few bird feeders hanging on a tree right in front of our deck. We like to watch the small birds while sitting outside enjoying our backyard and nature. Well...on several occasions, we've found our bird feeders on the ground and sometimes broken. And the ground over surrounding the base of the tree a bit trampled. I did locate a few muddle tracks on our deck and from the pattern and size, I think it's the grey squirrels. My wife thinks it's raccoons (I disagree but could be wrong. I tease her like the loving husband I am and say she thinks it's a grizzly! Lol) Anyone have experiences like this or can help me identify the culprit? Thanks all. Have a great Sunday and wonderful week!























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Chris80 said:


> Still working this Fuente Cuban Belicoso. Just ordered a Modus Tool! Can't wait to not use a screw anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Modus tool just arrived! Awesome and super well made. I think I read somewhere folks adding a protectant or clear coat which I'm considering also. But even without, the Modus tool is an excellent tool to have. You'll enjoy using it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

azmadurolover said:


> are those ski racks on your car?.........it's june for Christ sake, lol


Apparently, you forgot I'm in the Great White North, you hoser.

Actually, they're Thule Hull-a-Port 835 Pro fold down kayak racks.


----------



## azmadurolover

right! duly noted, eh........


----------



## MikeFox87

La Palina Classic - burn was an issue throughout but I can tell this is a good stick when it wants to perform properly. Reminded me a little bit of a BPC at times. Got a couple more that hopefully won't fight their own glory


----------



## azmadurolover

nub Cameroon thanks to @*Rondo*....leather, cedar, and sweet aftertaste........getting spicier as it goes.......mmm


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chillin' Moose, corona. Despite the bizarre blend, it tastes almost identical to a CAO Gold to me. The broadleaf is overpowering. I chucked it half way through.


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Chris80

Just had the best tacos I've ever had in my life. Hopefully they compliment this Buenaventura well. 
These IMO are so good. They're called Pralines for a reason. Absolutely a box worthy, have on hand cigar. 
When you draw it's very delicate, not a strong smoke as you draw, the exhale is like eating from a bag of walnuts but not to powerful, chocolate milk on the retroX, slight and I mean slight red pepper on the finish. Fantastic smoke output. Medium body, full flavor short finish. Usually I use the V cut. Today I decided to dig out my perfect cut cutter so I am managing the draw as it is slightly more open then I prefer again because I think I've gotten so use to the V.







Sunny and hot again. It literally poured 5 minutes ago. Glad I cut the grass earlier today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Chris80 said:


> Just had the best tacos I've ever had in my life. Hopefully they compliment this Buenaventura well.
> These IMO are so good. They're called Pralines for a reason. Absolutely a box worthy, have on hand cigar.
> When you draw it's very delicate, not a strong smoke as you draw, the exhale is like eating from a bag of walnuts but not to powerful, chocolate milk on the retroX, slight and I mean slight red pepper on the finish. Fantastic smoke output. Medium body, full flavor short finish. Usually I use the V cut. Today I decided to dig out my perfect cut cutter so I am managing the draw as it is slightly more open then I prefer again because I think I've gotten so use to the V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny and hot again. It literally poured 5 minutes ago. Glad I cut the grass earlier today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I really need to stop looking in this thread....


----------



## Chris80

azmadurolover said:


> I really need to stop looking in this thread....


To stop looking in this thread would be heresy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

azmadurolover said:


> I really need to stop looking in this thread....


OR... do you need to look more.... hmmm? :surprise:


----------



## Rondo

It's no different than any other train wreck.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Chillin' Moose, corona. Despite the bizarre blend, it tastes almost identical to a CAO Gold to me. The broadleaf is overpowering. I chucked it half way through.


It is so hard for me to chuck a cigar but when it's necessary it sure is necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> It is so hard for me to chuck a cigar but when it's necessary it sure is necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A cigar needs to be downright offensive for me to chuck it. This was beyond offensive. It is literally a fistful of random tobacco rolled into a binder and wrapper.


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> A cigar needs to be downright offensive for me to chuck it. This was beyond offensive. It is literally a fistful of random tobacco rolled into a binder and wrapper.


I've had those before. I had one not to long ago that literally tasted like the after burp of egg salad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I didn't even let it go out I put it out. I could literally hear Pee Wee Herman saying "Mmmmm egg salady"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Chris80 said:


> I didn't even let it go out I put it out. I could literally hear Pee Wee Herman saying "Mmmmm egg salady"


YOU SAID THE SECRET WORD! AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Chris80

Amelia Isabelle said:


> YOU SAID THE SECRET WORD! AHHHHHHHHHH!


BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Monte White Label. Little bit of a tight draw. Overall enjoyable.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

TCstr8 said:


> Monte White Label. Little bit of a tight draw. Overall enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Although I prefer the classic and original, those monte whites are truly something special and for a monte they're not terribly expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Nice Connecticut from CA care package, LaGalera


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

tonyzoc said:


> Nice Connecticut from CA care package, LaGalera
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking band on that stick.


----------



## Turkmen

San Cristobal Ovation. All San Cristobals taste fruity. This one is the spiciest variation - mango and red pepper 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Rondo said:


> Apparently, you forgot I'm in the Great White North, you hoser.
> 
> Actually, they're Thule Hull-a-Port 835 Pro fold down kayak racks.


How's she going eh? Out for a rip are ya bud? Sorry couldn't resist, as a fellow igloo'r, I'll hop on the moose and be on my way.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

tonyzoc said:


> Nice Connecticut from CA care package, LaGalera
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I want to try one of those, supposed to be pretty decent, but probably the habano version.


----------



## Regiampiero

Second attempt with these and I got to say, it was really good. Burned good and flavors to boot. Hearty with tons of sweet tobacco syrupy goodness with hints dark chocolate. Very much like an edge maduro. Over all a good deal hudabear.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Liga T52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Camacho Dark Natural Perfecto:
Didn't have much time so took this little one out. 
Would recommend for a quick smoke. 
Strong little bastard, though.....


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> Second attempt with these and I got to say, it was really good. Burned good and flavors to boot. Hearty with tons of sweet tobacco syrupy goodness with hints dark chocolate. Very much like an edge maduro. Over all a good deal hudabear.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Glad to know it's starting to look up for our investment. I'll probably still leave them alone for another couple weeks to a month. 
But they sure look tasty


----------



## rockethead26

My first Don Benigno, a petit robusto and the first Costa Rican cigar I've tried. Overall, a pleasant smoke. Notes of cedar and other woody flavors with a little sweetness. No spice or pepper except a little on the retrohale. Draw was a little stiff at first, but it loosened up. Smoke volume was average. Some bitter notes after the first half, but nothing unpleasant. Burn went a little wonky in the second half, but nothing a little touch-up wouldn't fix.

I think this one may have still been a little humid from the vendor and I think I'll let the remaining copies rest for about 6 months before smoking another. I let it go when I got to the final inch. Modus tool is awesome.


----------



## GrouchoM

Romeo and Julietas 1875 Clemenceaus gifted to me by my cigar mentor, Sarge to get me through the bad weather we're experiencing in Houston. It's got some age on it, but a great smoke. I see why he exclusively smokes R&J 1875s. 

A strong contender for spot number two on my top three after Illusione Rothechilds.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Asylum 13 Ogre 6x60 courtesy of @Rondo, thank you brother!









Needed a lot of burn correction, light flavor but decent smoke output and a sweet flavor. Good if I'm in the mood for a lighter stick










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Ams417

Nica Libre 1990. Picked up 10 for $20 with a $20 gift card on CI. Gotta say I wasn't expecting much for a virtually free cigar but I actually enjoyed it. Suede leather wrapper, earthy, dark chocolate tastes. I read a review calling it rasin but more chocolatly to me. Not bad for a cheap stick. Burned a little crooked a couple times but nothing a little correction from the torch couldn't remedy. Solid for the money.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> How is the weather there now? We've had three nice days here in the past two months. Rain almost everyday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some days very warm and humid. A day of sun and 70s was nice. Some rain and overcast. Not freezing any longer. Thank God, but the instant blast of humidity took a few hours to adjust too. We jump from Winter-like temps straight to Summer like temps. No real sense of Spring here. Good news is that I only lost 2 grape vines. The rest are tiny, growing back from barely an inch left after cutting back from 5 late hard frosts, but that's salvageable.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## MikeFox87

Ams417 said:


> Nica Libre 1990. Picked up 10 for $20 with a $20 gift card on CI. Gotta say I wasn't expecting much for a virtually free cigar but I actually enjoyed it. Suede leather wrapper, earthy, dark chocolate tastes. I read a review calling it rasin but more chocolatly to me. Not bad for a cheap stick. Burned a little crooked a couple times but nothing a little correction from the torch couldn't remedy. Solid for the money.


I swear by these things. When you think about what 2 bucks will get you on cbid, imo, you'll have a hard time finding a better deal


----------



## Hudabear

My first LP9. Before you read my notes let me explain the cool smoke off-putting. I was sitting outside in 80° sun and the smoke was so cool it felt really weird in my mouth. Like sucking on a chilled straw. It was definitely different. Overall great smoke. Not sure about the price point though. Notes below.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Hudabear said:


> My first LP9. Before you read my notes let me explain the cool smoke off-putting. I was sitting outside in 80° sun and the smoke was so cool it felt really weird in my mouth. Like sucking on a chilled straw. It was definitely different. Overall great smoke. Not sure about the price point though. Notes below.


What app is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

It's called social humidor. 
I don't use it for the social aspect. Just for keeping track of my humidors, smoked and unsmoked.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

today's off day smoke. Seemed a little harsh for my liking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked a Nica Rustica last night. Tons of smoke output. It was pretty good overall, though kind of one dimensional? Still refining the ole palate here.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> My first LP9. Before you read my notes let me explain the cool smoke off-putting. I was sitting outside in 80° sun and the smoke was so cool it felt really weird in my mouth. Like sucking on a chilled straw. It was definitely different. Overall great smoke. Not sure about the price point though. Notes below.


People will let me have it for this, but I don't think they're all that good at that price point. Especially the insanely priced ffp and rats. I rather have anejo over a Liga any day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> People will let me have it for this, but I don't think they're all that good at that price point. Especially the insanely priced ffp and rats. I rather have anejo over a Liga any day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I prefer to buy a box of Undercrowns for the price as well as the cigar. I like LP9, but more a Fall cigar and they are expensive for what you get.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> I prefer to buy a box of Undercrowns for the price as well as the cigar. I like LP9, but more a Fall cigar and they are expensive for what you get.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yea...I'm more of a 2 buck chuck than a margaux lol. Having said that taste is subjective, and if people want to spend all there money on ligas it's fine with me. That just means there's a lot o cigars out there that go un-purchased and less (more broke) competition.

I do like the undercrown though at its price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Kyle Nugent said:


> today's off day smoke. Seemed a little harsh for my liking.
> 
> Maybe it was too young or so wet, you hot boxed it..
> How much rest did it have.
> 
> I find the Chateau so mild, it doesn't even keep the mosquitos away.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Rondo said:


> Kyle Nugent said:
> 
> 
> 
> today's off day smoke. Seemed a little harsh for my liking.
> 
> Maybe it was too young or so wet, you hot boxed it..
> 
> How much rest did it have.
> 
> I find the Chateau so mild, it doesn't even keep the mosquitos away.
> 
> 
> 
> About a week in the tupperdor with a boveda 65. I'm still so new to this I'm still getting used to everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rondo

If you can, try to give all new purchases a 4-6 week nap, minimum.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Rondo said:


> If you can, try to give all new purchases a 4-6 week nap, minimum.


That's hard! Lol I just want to smoke them all as soon as I get them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Patience, young grasshopper.
Sincerely,
Master Po


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Rondo said:


> Patience, young grasshopper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Master Po


Would that also explain why I don't get too many favors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hopefully, you can tell us in a couple months. :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Yea...I'm more of a 2 buck chuck than a margaux lol. Having said that taste is subjective, and if people want to spend all there money on ligas it's fine with me. That just means there's a lot o cigars out there that go un-purchased and less (more broke) competition.
> 
> I do like the undercrown though at its price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you are happy with $2 Chuck be happy and enjoy it. I used to really like mass produced non vintage wines a lot too. I was young and they fit the bill. Then as decades passed I tried many more wines with food and usually through the generosity of others. I started reading and visiting wine regions and ended up living in one. 
The Signature is actually a movie quote from "Thank you for smoking," but if I could drink a bottle of aged Chateau Margaux everyday or any classified chateau from the Margaux appellation, again I would. Margaux is a place much like Oakville in Napa. Chateau Margaux is a first growth Bordeaux and really needs about 20 years in the cellar to really drink stellar. Not to mention first growths are so expensive, that I sold the few I had save one, Chateau Haut Brion. But that's a different part of the Left Bank.

If you don't have any geographical idea of what I am talking about, probably best to stick with the fun wines or NV Mouton Cadet Rouge.

As you age, and continue to explore, your palate usually likes to change and you up the ante. If you love smoking Philly Titans or you could be happy with Fuente Curly Heads everyday, then buy away and don't explore. Then you can put your funds to other uses.

It's as simple as that. You are free to choose what to eat, drink, smoke, drive, where to live, work..., but don't be a hater because you don't get something or don't know the reference in a signature.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## socalocmatt

After a couple years of rest, this cigar shines IMO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

m_cat12 said:


> Good morning! Bit of light rain drizzle so my outdoor activities are curbed. Having a quick Short Story to start my day. Bought these about 6 months ago and this may be my 2nd or 3rd try. Either my palate is maturing, or the extra time in the humi is making this cigar taste wonderful! I don't think I've noticed the sweetness in my previous attempts. I'll be grabbing a few more in the near future.
> 
> Wondering if there are any gardeners on the site? My wife and I have a few bird feeders hanging on a tree right in front of our deck. We like to watch the small birds while sitting outside enjoying our backyard and nature. Well...on several occasions, we've found our bird feeders on the ground and sometimes broken. And the ground over surrounding the base of the tree a bit trampled. I did locate a few muddle tracks on our deck and from the pattern and size, I think it's the grey squirrels. My wife thinks it's raccoons (I disagree but could be wrong. I tease her like the loving husband I am and say she thinks it's a grizzly! Lol) Anyone have experiences like this or can help me identify the culprit? Thanks all. Have a great Sunday and wonderful week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I grow a vegetable garden and a few annuals. It's a jungle out there! I'm fighting rabbits, squirrels, tortoises and all kinds of bugs. I get frustrated at times but there's nothing like going into the garden and picking fresh veggies and grilling up a stirfry with some venison or chicken....


----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> Patience, young grasshopper.
> Sincerely,
> Master Po


Grasshoppa....when you can snatch the pebble from my hand.....you will have start of rock collection....


----------



## Chris80

JR alt to Cohiba something. I won't get these again. I've had these a while and I think I like them better ROTT. They're not bad but they're not good either. They do put off a nice aroma but the cedar taste is too strong. It's almost like they purposely rolled some cedar spills in the tobacco. The construction is spot on with these however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Some days very warm and humid. A day of sun and 70s was nice. Some rain and overcast. Not freezing any longer. Thank God, but the instant blast of humidity took a few hours to adjust too. We jump from Winter-like temps straight to Summer like temps. No real sense of Spring here. Good news is that I only lost 2 grape vines. The rest are tiny, growing back from barely an inch left after cutting back from 5 late hard frosts, but that's salvageable.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I am glad that it's no longer freezing there and that your vines are alright. Good to hear from you friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padron42

Warped La Colmena

It's great

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Game day!








Smoked Ashton symmetry on the way to the stadium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacbzz

Turkmen said:


> Game day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Ashton symmetry on the way to the stadium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

US *has* to win their next match or Klinsmann's in some serious trouble.


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> If you are happy with $2 Chuck be happy and enjoy it. I used to really like mass produced non vintage wines a lot too. I was young and they fit the bill. Then as decades passed I tried many more wines with food and usually through the generosity of others. I started reading and visiting wine regions and ended up living in one.
> The Signature is actually a movie quote from "Thank you for smoking," but if I could drink a bottle of aged Chateau Margaux everyday or any classified chateau from the Margaux appellation, again I would. Margaux is a place much like Oakville in Napa. Chateau Margaux is a first growth Bordeaux and really needs about 20 years in the cellar to really drink stellar. Not to mention first growths are so expensive, that I sold the few I had save one, Chateau Haut Brion. But that's a different part of the Left Bank.
> 
> If you don't have any geographical idea of what I am talking about, probably best to stick with the fun wines or NV Mouton Cadet Rouge.
> 
> As you age, and continue to explore, your palate usually likes to change and you up the ante. If you love smoking Philly Titans or you could be happy with Fuente Curly Heads everyday, then buy away and don't explore. Then you can put your funds to other uses.
> 
> It's as simple as that. You are free to choose what to eat, drink, smoke, drive, where to live, work..., but don't be a hater because you don't get something or don't know the reference in a signature.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Wait that's your signature? I'm on tapa and it showed it as part of your response, that's why I address it.

I was trying to make a point with the 2 buck chuck, which is it doesn't have to cost $700 a bottle or more to taste good. At a certain point the price tag doesn't justify the quality, and it becomes more of an exclusivity fad. There's plenty of good wines from California, New York and Michigan that put European wines to shame, and I grew up in Italy. That's why I don't usually support pretensions brands like tatujae and la liga. Are they god...sure, but not to justify a cult following imo. Having said that... I've never had the 82 so I can't tell you if it will make me believe in God. And since I already do I don't see the point of spending that kind of money. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

By the way, I'm smoking a Don Lucas Maduro.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll. Habano 2000 wrapper, Dom binder, criollo ligero, Corojo seco, nic habano seco and Corojo viso.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sprouthog said:


> Home roll. Habano 2000 wrapper, Dom binder, criollo ligero, Corojo seco, nic habano seco and Corojo viso.


You and your hand rolled are making super envious. At least with everyone else's post I can go get me one if I feel jelly, but what am I supposed to do with this? Have you ever considered selling them, or trade them? At this point I'm willing to send you half my humi to try what your cooking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Asylum 13. Kind of a cool looking stick. A natural wrap with a mix of light and dark fill. Prelight draw a little spicy. Pepper fades a bit in second third and some Brazil nut flavor comes into play. The final third there is no pepper flavor only a dry nut taste. Burn/ash were perfect throughout. Not a bad stick, but not for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Rondo said:


> Patience, young grasshopper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Master Po


I have one that's been in there about a week. I need the next 4 weeks to fly by. I really enjoy cigars and from the way it sounds an aged cigar I'll enjoy even more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Picked up a Padron 1964 Anniversary at the BM, Churchill size. They had them hidden. I had to ask for it after looking and not finding any. First one I grabbed had a slightly cracked wrapper near the foot. Got it for $10, the crack didn't extend into the binder. Had some plume so it was well rested. Fired it up. Took me over 1.5 hours to finish it off. Nice even burn. Lots of creamy smoke. Pretty complex, dark coffee, espresso kind thing going. I enjoyed it, but couldn't smoke one daily. One of these days I'll remember to take a picture. Had to go grab a Dr Pepper about halfway into it. Strong son of a gun.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Padron tonight, first stick in over a week. Needed this one for sure! 

















AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

AZ330FZL said:


>


That is a bad @$$ picture!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> That is a bad @$$ picture!
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Thanks, this thing smokes like mad! Makes it nice and easy.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Bout to go out on the "man landing" and try this Upmann Vintage Cameroon Lonsdale on for size...

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## rockethead26

Yesterday afternoon, a very ice Rocky Vintage 1992 that had been resting in the humi since June 2015. Really good medium stick. Beautiful construction, perfect burn, lots of creamy smoke, gorgeous ash, nuts, cedar, leather and coffee with a smooth, short finish that leaves a nice creamy taste in the mouth. This may be my go to smoke and one to share with newbies. Of course, my opinion changes weekly. ;-)


----------



## Turkmen

wacbzz said:


> Awesome!
> 
> US *has* to win their next match or Klinsmann's in some serious trouble.


Kinsmann got to go regardless. I hope US can get out of the group.


----------



## Sprouthog

Regiampiero said:


> You and your hand rolled are making super envious. At least with everyone else's post I can go get me one if I feel jelly, but what am I supposed to do with this? Have you ever considered selling them, or trade them? At this point I'm willing to send you half my humi to try what your cooking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I appreciate the support. Yes, I've thought about all the above. Making up blend samples now to to see how different leaf effects the blends. At some point I will be moving some just to make room. I'll keep you in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sprouthog said:


> I appreciate the support. Yes, I've thought about all the above. Making up blend samples now to to see how different leaf effects the blends. At some point I will be moving some just to make room. I'll keep you in mind. Thanks.


Nice to ear, now I can't wait. I'm always up for alliviating fellow botl's storage problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Grey Goose said:


> Bout to go out on the "man landing" and try this Upmann Vintage Cameroon Lonsdale on for size...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Let me know what you think Goose! I've been thinking about picking up some belicosos of this. The reviews look right up my alley


----------



## Regiampiero

zCityGuy said:


> Let me know what you think Goose! I've been thinking about picking up some belicosos of this. The reviews look right up my alley


I can tell you is one of the best cameroon wrapper I've smoked so far. Second to only AF Hemingway imo, so if you see a deal pull that trigger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Thanks Regiampiero, might see if there's a Father's Day special around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

zCityGuy said:


> Let me know what you think Goose! I've been thinking about picking up some belicosos of this. The reviews look right up my alley


Nice cigar, well put together, the draw was just right, about half way through the flavors of the Cameroon started in and were very enjoyable, the stick presented a smooth, rich flavor.
Well worth the dough, get a few.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Well after finding out last night that I shouldn't just run to the B&M, pick out a cigar, and come home and smoke it and that I should let it rest 4-6 weeks. What am I supposed to do with myself? No sticks for 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Regiampiero

Kyle Nugent said:


> Well after finding out last night that I shouldn't just run to the B&M, pick out a cigar, and come home and smoke it and that I should let it rest 4-6 weeks. What am I supposed to do with myself? No sticks for 4 weeks!!!


I'm not sure if I understand. You don't have to test b&m sticks, just mail ordered one. Light those b&m sticks up, but again I'm not sure I understood your post properly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Regiampiero said:


> I'm not sure if I understand. You don't have to test b&m sticks, just mail ordered one. Light those b&m sticks up, but again I'm not sure I understood your post properly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I am just as confused. I was told last night that I am supposed to let my sticks rest 4-6 weeks before smoking. I have been buying all of them from a B&M.


----------



## Regiampiero

Kyle Nugent said:


> I am just as confused. I was told last night that I am supposed to let my sticks rest 4-6 weeks before smoking. I have been buying all of them from a B&M.


There must have been some confusion in that thread, but you don't need to rest b&m bought sticks. You only rest cigars that have been in warehouses and shipped to get the acclimated to local humidity, but since your b&m is local a probably correctly humidified you're fine. Smoke'm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Regiampiero said:


> I'm not sure if I understand. You don't have to test b&m sticks, just mail ordered one. Light those b&m sticks up, but again I'm not sure I understood your post properly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





Regiampiero said:


> There must have been some confusion in that thread, but you don't need to rest b&m bought sticks. You only rest cigars that have been in warehouses and shipped to get the acclimated to local humidity, but since your b&m is local a probably correctly humidified you're fine. Smoke'm.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


awesomee! so the ones I just ordered need to rest once i get them?


----------



## Regiampiero

Kyle Nugent said:


> awesomee! so the ones I just ordered need to rest once i get them?


Yes, but your the ultimate judge. I like to try one (out of a box) rott so I can tell if they need rest or age, but all cigars are different and behave differently during shipping. Plus it all depends on where you bought them from and how well they packed them, if they're packed with a boveda then they're probably fine right of way. Lastly cheaper sticks go through less factory aging/fermentation so you're left with the balance of the work in the aging department. After all, when you buy an expensive stick you're paying for time more than better tobacco.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

I think the general thought is both your local B&M and online vendors store sticks at a higher Rh than people prefer (they store at 70-72%, whereas a lot of folks prefer to keep at 65%). So B&M or online vendor, they may benefit from letting rest for a month or so. But at the end of the day, you are the judge. I've smoked plenty ROTT, and have let others rest for 4+ weeks. Sometimes they get better, sometimes they don't.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

another AB Black Market. Like these guys.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> I think the general thought is both your local B&M and online vendors store sticks at a higher Rh than people prefer (they store at 70-72%, whereas a lot of folks prefer to keep at 65%). So B&M or online vendor, they may benefit from letting rest for a month or so. But at the end of the day, you are the judge. I've smoked plenty ROTT, and have let others rest for 4+ weeks. Sometimes they get better, sometimes they don't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


B&M have their humidors set at 70 because of the higher loss in humidity when doors open every 5 minutes. Every lounge is the same and everyone smokes what they buy in the lounge, there's no need to wait. The 65% humis we all keep (including me) is for aging, and because we open those humidors acouple of times a day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kyle Nugent said:


> I am just as confused. I was told last night that I am supposed to let my sticks rest 4-6 weeks before smoking. I have been buying all of them from a B&M.


One of the reason you rest your cigars is to let them acclimate to your preferred rh%. Most b&ms around here keep it at 70+. Rh drops average 1% power week. To get to my preferred rh ,63.it'll take a minimum of 8 weeks. If you smoke em at 70% then fire em up. If you're there to have a few drinks with your buddies, fire it up.

I personally take my own ,that I've had resting and replace the ones I smoke with one of the same or higher value. I don't want to deal with the draw and burn issues a higher rh stick ,more often than not, comes with.

If your want to do an experiment on your preferred rh. Smoke one rott or fresh from the b&m and buy another to take home and let sit for a few months.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

UBC03 said:


> One of the reason you rest your cigars is to let them acclimate to your preferred rh%. Most b&ms around here keep it at 70+. Rh drops average 1% power week. To get to my preferred rh ,63.it'll take a minimum of 8 weeks. If you smoke em at 70% then fire em up. If you're there to have a few drinks with your buddies, fire it up.
> 
> I personally take my own ,that I've had resting and replace the ones I smoke with one of the same or higher value. I don't want to deal with the draw and burn issues a higher rh stick ,more often than not, comes with.
> 
> If your want to do an experiment on your preferred rh. Smoke one rott or fresh from the b&m and buy another to take home and let sit for a few months.


I have a 5 pack of Trinidad on its way right now I'll have to give it a try. I've never smoked on at a low rh than what it comes from the local b&m so if they will get better at the lower rh I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I'm sorry, but I don't get you ROTT guys. 
I don't need to eat a white strawberry or a green tomato to know they will taste better down the road. 
2EHO


----------



## UBC03

Kyle Nugent said:


> I have a 5 pack of Trinidad on its way right now I'll have to give it a try. I've never smoked on at a low rh than what it comes from the local b&m so if they will get better at the lower rh I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cigar itself won't change much in that time. But the burn, draw and overall experience will. The only time they'll change in such a short time is if you smoke one and get that ammonia taste and smell. It'll give them time to get past that sick period.

When you talking aging ,you're talking years 5-10 +...but I've had cigars get better after 3 or so years and I've had sticks still suck after 5.

Experimenting with different rh's is a worthwhile pursuit. If just to find your wheelhouse.


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't get you ROTT guys.
> I don't need to eat a white strawberry or a green tomato to know they will taste better down the road.
> 2EHO


I understand your point, but I disagree with the analogy. A cigar rott already had all the flavors is ever going to have, the problem is the extra flavors that you don't like and that will go away with time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> One of the reason you rest your cigars is to let them acclimate to your preferred rh%. Most b&ms around here keep it at 70+. Rh drops average 1% power week. To get to my preferred rh ,63.it'll take a minimum of 8 weeks. If you smoke em at 70% then fire em up. If you're there to have a few drinks with your buddies, fire it up.
> 
> I personally take my own ,that I've had resting and replace the ones I smoke with one of the same or higher value. I don't want to deal with the draw and burn issues a higher rh stick ,more often than not, comes with.
> 
> If your want to do an experiment on your preferred rh. Smoke one rott or fresh from the b&m and buy another to take home and let sit for a few months.


It all depends on the b&m. As i said before, walk in humidor set at 70% isn't going to provide 70% humidity to cigars due to the constant opening of doors. Also if 70% humidity in a lounge would negatively affect the burn, than no one would enjoy a cigar at the lounge. Just saying.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pitched halfway thru. 
No flavors worth pursuing.


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> It all depends on the b&m. As i said before, walk in humidor set at 70% isn't going to provide 70% humidity to cigars due to the constant opening of doors. Also if 70% humidity in a lounge would negatively affect the burn, than no one would enjoy a cigar at the lounge. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Just sayin ,given the option, I'll go with the ones I've brought. If I didn't have that option,which I understand some noobs don't, then I'd deal with it.


----------



## Chris80

I remember I used to strike up conversations with the guys working at the B&M and they always told me what was good to smoke now and what to let rest for a few weeks based on what I liked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro.


----------



## Chris80

Dont mind my dirty hands. I scrubbed them for at least 20 minutes before I left the shop. Padron 2000 Maduro with the biggest ash I've gotten yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

AF best seller Maduro. I think I'm done with B&M patronage unless will let me buy a few and smoke my own. Every cigar I've smoked there has an unpleasant salty finish.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> AF best seller Maduro. I think I'm done with B&M patronage unless will let me buy a few and smoke my own. Every cigar I've smoked there has an unpleasant salty finish.


Do they have a rule that said you can't smoke your own if you buy some?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> Do they have a rule that said you can't smoke your own if you buy some?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I haven't asked yet. I will call before I plan on going out there again.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> No I haven't asked yet. I will call before I plan on going out there again.


Gotta ask before you bitch bro. You know that. 
I tell the guys at work that all the time. No problem was ever solved by bitchin about it. 
I just do it. Better to beg forgiveness, than seek permission. 
I have an advantage. I can just claim stupidity. No one would argue that


----------



## Hudabear

I didn't mean to come off as bitchy, my apologies. Lol


----------



## Chris80

I would imagine as long as you're spending $$ there you can smoke your own. If I wasn't buying anything and I just went there to smoke I would think that's poor etiquette. But if your spending $$ I would smoke my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> I didn't mean to come off as bitchy, my apologies. Lol


No I'm just sayin you gotta be proactive. .worst they could say is no. .then I'd throw a hissy fit, call em all poopy heads and not go back.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> No I'm just sayin you gotta be proactive. .worst they could say is no. .then I'd throw a hissy fit, call em all poopy heads and not go back.


EXACTLY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Salty how, like marine life?

Why do you buy there if they always taste like sheete?


----------



## UBC03

Don't know what's in this is but it's goooood. 
Bought it from Bobalu in their puff sampler.
Cold draw was straight hay.
After that tons of pepper, tons of vitamin N. The aftertaste was little bit of leather. The pepper stayed through the whole smoke. Ended with a darkchocolate .It was strong enough it made my tongue numb. AWESOME. The ash took some doing ,to break away, which is a good thing. Too bad I hate ashes. 
One of the few nc's I'd consider nubbable.

















Don't mind the funk under my index fingernail. That's my pipe tamper.


----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> Salty how, like marine life?
> 
> Why do you buy there if they always taste like sheete?


Salty like saltwater is stuck in my teeth. I don't buy there often because I've had the good fortune of creating a little stock pile but sometimes I just go to try and support the local stores and be social. Plus I started sneezing and having my allergies act up when I smoke outside so I wanted to see if it was the smoke or if it was the smoke messing with the pollen in the air. Turns out it's not the smoke but the smoke and the outdoor allergies really get to me.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Salty how, like marine life?
> 
> Why do you buy there if they always taste like sheete?


Think he meant like a department store.


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> Salty like saltwater is stuck in my teeth. I don't buy there often because I've had the good fortune of creating a little stock pile but sometimes I just go to try and support the local stores and be social. Plus I started sneezing and having my allergies act up when I smoke outside so I wanted to see if it was the smoke or if it was the smoke messing with the pollen in the air. Turns out it's not the smoke but the smoke and the outdoor allergies really get to me.


I've smoked a JD Howard that was like that. I'd swear I had rock salt in my mouth....


----------



## Hudabear

droy1958 said:


> I've smoked a JD Howard that was like that. I'd swear I had rock salt in my mouth....


I was sitting with the managers on shift today and their JD Howard/ CH rep came in to chill. Nice guy and he came with samples.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Don't know what's in this is but it's goooood.
> Bought it from Bobalu in their puff sampler.
> Cold draw was straight hay.
> After that tons of pepper, tons of vitamin N. The aftertaste was little bit of leather. The pepper stayed through the whole smoke. Ended with a darkchocolate .It was strong enough it made my tongue numb. AWESOME. The ash took some doing ,to break away, which is a good thing. Too bad I hate ashes.
> One of the few nc's I'd consider nubbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the funk under my index fingernail. That's my pipe tamper.


Vitamin N?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Duh never mind I got it hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying out this Rocky Patel Vintage 1992.








Not bad so far, very mild, almost too mild for me. Doesn't seem to be an overly complex stick, but what do I know, I'm new at this.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> AF best seller Maduro. I think I'm done with B&M patronage unless will let me buy a few and smoke my own. Every cigar I've smoked there has an unpleasant salty finish.


That's weird, my local lounge never gives me am issue with smoking my own as long as I buy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Don't know what's in this is but it's goooood.
> Bought it from Bobalu in their puff sampler.
> Cold draw was straight hay.
> After that tons of pepper, tons of vitamin N. The aftertaste was little bit of leather. The pepper stayed through the whole smoke. Ended with a darkchocolate .It was strong enough it made my tongue numb. AWESOME. The ash took some doing ,to break away, which is a good thing. Too bad I hate ashes.
> One of the few nc's I'd consider nubbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the funk under my index fingernail. That's my pipe tamper.


I wish I still a la flor mysterio. It would quench your vitamin n hunger once and for all. Well...maybe for a couple days lol. 
I can't smoke tonight, but I can find some solace that you're all enjoying some good stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Churchhill CO




----------



## gtechva

Tatuaje Limited Release Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf (Reserva) via @elco69 in the August '15 raffle

photobucket is showing me no love tonight


----------



## Grey Goose

Had an Oliva V earlier this evening with friends, was a pleasure fest! ;-) LOL


----------



## George007

*Padron 2000*



Chris80 said:


> Dont mind my dirty hands. I scrubbed them for at least 20 minutes before I left the shop. Padron 2000 Maduro with the biggest ash I've gotten yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very solid smoke! Try aging a Padron for about a year. Hard to keep them in the humi but well worth it.


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 1926 SERIE NO. 6

One of my favorites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

George007 said:


> Very solid smoke! Try aging a Padron for about a year. Hard to keep them in the humi but well worth it.


I've got 3 7000's asleep since October 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankD

.

a tubo


----------



## frankD

.

a tubo


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Smoked a Leaf by Oscar this morning. Stubbed it out about halfway though not my thing, way too much pepper for my liking. I am also starting to think that conneticuts aren't my thing either. I enjoyed my JD Howard the most out of the 10 or so that I have smoked.


----------



## UBC03

Kyle Nugent said:


> Smoked a Leaf by Oscar this morning. Stubbed it out about halfway though not my thing, way too much pepper for my liking. I am also starting to think that conneticuts aren't my thing either. I enjoyed my JD Howard the most out of the 10 or so that I have smoked.


Do you have any pics? I want to see what they look like under that ugly @ss wrapper.


----------



## UBC03

frankD said:


> .
> 
> a tubo


Here's looks fine. The draw on yours looks a little tight.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

UBC03 said:


> Do you have any pics? I want to see what they look like under that ugly @ss wrapper.


No i forgot to take a picture, google has plenty, it is nothing special.


----------



## UBC03

Kyle Nugent said:


> No i forgot to take a picture, google has plenty, it is nothing special.


I'll wait till someone else smokes one. My mom told me not to believe everything I see on the Internet.


----------



## frankD

UBC03 said:


> ......... The draw on yours looks a little tight................


that's funny !

frankD


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Yesterday, Oliva V
Today, RP Decade Toro, Mal smoking RP Sun Grown


----------



## Rondo

'12 Oliva El Cobre I picked up in The Marketplace. 
In my top 5 for NC. 
Thanks Brother Rivers @drb124


----------



## TCstr8

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Not digging this cigar at all. Smells delicious. Burns perfectly. Lite-med overall strength. Wrapper tastes like im licking an envelope. Smoke tastes like burnt unbuttered popcorn and hay. My mouth is so dry right now...


----------



## TCstr8

m_cat12 said:


> Not digging this cigar at all. Smells delicious. Burns perfectly. Lite-med overall strength. Wrapper tastes like im licking an envelope. Smoke tastes like burnt unbuttered popcorn and hay. My mouth is so dry right now...


Got a few Series A on cbid not too long ago. For the price, was pleasantly surprised. Might have to chalk that up to my noob status.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul....


----------



## Chris80

This bomb has been calling my name since it came last week. Let's get er toasted up and lit! Thank you @Rondo








You guys don't judge my dirty hands now I've been real busy at work and twenty minute scrub sessions aren't working. 
However, this stick is working very nicely so far. 
Pre light draws were bourbon and almost burnt toast, like a charred wood flavor. Interesting. 
The pre light draws were a little snug by certainly manageable. 
I cut with the V and gave it a good toasting. The light was perfect and immediately the smoke was good. A little dry but not harsh or foul. Good aroma. I'm definitely getting Brazil nuts on the finish with a little bit of salt on the back end. Very different but absolutely works. Medium to long finish which I like a lot. Full flavor. Medium to full strength IMO so far. I'm about a half inch in. 
This is a fast smoking cigar. Every draw has been consistently Maduro flavors with nuts and now black coffee has joined the party. I am so thankful there were two of them. I am going to have to find these. 
I am so glad I have never heard of this cigar before. It is a true treat. Y'all need ta getcha some. 








I really like the band on this cigar. So few ever talk about the bands. It has nice deep embossing and isn't paper thin. I have always felt a company who invests in there bands invests in there product. 
If im not mistaken, I read this is a triple Maduro cigar. My first triple, I've never had a double, I may have found a new avenue of cigars to explore. Very very pleased and grateful for this stick and experience. I have a few more bombs in my humidor that I was advised to rest back during the holidays. It may be time to bring them to the surface as well. 







Modus tool should be here tomorrow!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> This bomb has been calling my name since it came last week. Let's get er toasted up and lit! Thank you @Rondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't judge my dirty hands now I've been real busy at work and twenty minute scrub sessions aren't working.
> However, this stick is working very nicely so far.
> Pre light draws were bourbon and almost burnt toast, like a charred wood flavor. Interesting.
> The pre light draws were a little snug by certainly manageable.
> I cut with the V and gave it a good toasting. The light was perfect and immediately the smoke was good. A little dry but not harsh or foul. Good aroma. I'm definitely getting Brazil nuts on the finish with a little bit of salt on the back end. Very different but absolutely works. Medium to long finish which I like a lot. Full flavor. Medium to full strength IMO so far. I'm about a half inch in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the 30 years I spent in the offset printing industry. Never had pretty hands but never gave a shit what people thought...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Perfectly aged Fuente Hemingway Signature. Loved it. So elegant!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Perfectly aged Fuente Hemingway Signature. Loved it. So elegant!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I remember the first Hemingway I had I was so disappointed and you advised me to rest those Cameroon's. You were right on the money with that! They are fantastic when given some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Smoking a mystery cigar from Cuban crafters. A really solid stick for 2.50 a piece.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

TCstr8 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I had one and loved it! I have a Habano resting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

m_cat12 said:


> Not digging this cigar at all. Smells delicious. Burns perfectly. Lite-med overall strength. Wrapper tastes like im licking an envelope. Smoke tastes like burnt unbuttered popcorn and hay. My mouth is so dry right now...


I had one with a lot of rest. Very unimpressed IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb in Austin

Burning a Laranja reservo toro right now. Recently purchased so maybe not in the best shape. Ive got 2 more in the humi.

Mild with some spice.


----------



## Grey Goose

The name on the stick sums it up, one I enjoy on a regular basis...










Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Regiampiero

Grey Goose said:


> The name on the stick sums it up, one I enjoy on a regular basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Never seen this. Who makes it and where do I get some?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

...you're kidding of course, but I'll bite for those who have not had the pleasure.









*SUBLIMES® cigars began as a hidden gem, having been sold mostly in Florida since 2004. Initially hand-rolled in Little Havana, as demand for SUBLIMES® increased we quickly found ourselves outgrowing our Miami operations. As a result, we have moved production to Estelí, Nicaragua where they are rolled entirely by hand from the very finest Cuban seed tobaccos.*
*The process of creating these superior cigars, combined with the careful cultivation of the finest tobacco available limits the number of SUBLIMES® cigars that can be produced each year.*
*So sit back and savor one of life's most subtle and pleasurable moments. Enjoy one of the finest hand rolled cigars available today.*

My local cigar shops all have them, but heres the map: SUBLIMES® Cigars | Locations

Don't miss these, great value too!!!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Grey Goose said:


> ...you're kidding of course, but I'll bite for those who have not had the pleasure.
> 
> Don't miss these, great value too!!!


I have four of these in my humi. Am excited to try one and review.


----------



## wacbzz

Right now...one of the Maria Sierra rolled Miami Stash sticks that I picked up the other day...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gtechva

Pioneer Valley Maduro

Since the bugs love floodlights, I bought some tiki torches. Pam said it reminds her of Survivor. I'm gonna be pretty embarrassed if I get voted off my porch.


----------



## rockethead26

A very nice Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic, a gift from another BOTL. Sat under the eaves while a spring storm blew thru.


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoke this last night. Draw was a little tight. I think I might invest in a cutter as I'm still using my 7mm punch and maybe that's restricting air flow? I ended up being rushed for time too so I had to let it go out and relight later, which was a major bummer because it was really taking off.


----------



## Rondo

La Palina.









It's what's for lunch.


----------



## Rondo

puffnstuff said:


> Smoke this last night. Draw was a little tight. I think I might invest in a cutter as I'm still using my 7mm punch and maybe that's restricting air flow?


Good plan.
Treat yourself to a Cuban Crafters perfect cut guillotine as well as a Xikar XV. Both guaranteed for life. For all the future hours you'll have a stick in your maw, it'll be worth every penny.
You'll be very happy you did.


----------



## TheNakedGun

Don Carlos Aniversario 2008


----------



## Regiampiero

TheNakedGun said:


> Don Carlos Aniversario 2008


Now that's a nice stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Cafe Con Leche Tabak


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

L'atelier Trocadero cambon


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Hudabear




----------



## wacbzz

Hey Willy...


----------



## poppajon75

My first MOW. Ruination. A lot of pepper at the beginning but, really started to mellow.


----------



## TheNakedGun

Nub Maduro for a quick smoke


----------



## Navistar

I'm having a cheapo Flor de Oliva because I don't have the time to sit down and properly enjoy a high dollar stick. Am I ashamed of this? Hell no! It's a great smoke for $2


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> I'm having a cheapo Flor de Oliva because I don't have the time to sit down and properly enjoy a high dollar stick. Am I ashamed of this? Hell no! It's a great smoke for $2


Flor de Oliva is a great stick! Definitely a favorite of mine.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Perdomo Factory Tour Sun Grown. Decent stick, nothing earth shattering. Solid draw, great smoke output. Really slow burn, decent bang for your buck in that regard. The band is ridiculous - bigger than a credit card


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> Pioneer Valley Maduro
> 
> Since the bugs love floodlights, I bought some tiki torches. Pam said it reminds her of Survivor. I'm gonna be pretty embarrassed if I get voted off my porch.


I'd vote for you, just not sure if this is good or bad.....


----------



## Chris80

I haven't had one if these in so long. It was buried in my humi so it's definitely been in there a while. I didn't even know I had it. 







Oh I really have to clean my ashtray 
I forgot how much I like these. Maple syrup all the way. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

What is it? Lol


----------



## Chris80

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

The weather is sucking the fun out of cigar season this week, so I hoped for a daily stick.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun

Chris80 said:


> Flor de Oliva is a great stick! Definitely a favorite of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a Bundle of those and was impressed for $2 a stick.


----------



## Chris80

TheNakedGun said:


> I bought a Bundle of those and was impressed for $2 a stick.


They are a must have in my humidor. They are a great everyday stick. The only time I purposely stay away from them is when I first get them. They definitely need a few weeks rest IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

AF Don Carlos


----------



## Grey Goose

...another Camaroon.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## azmadurolover

crowned heads la imperiosa............floral retro, .....fruit, coffee, pepper......


----------



## TheNakedGun

Leaf By Oscar Sumatra Wrapper


----------



## UBC03

TheNakedGun said:


> Leaf By Oscar Sumatra Wrapper


Any good or did I just waste 10$?


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

MikeFox87 said:


> Perdomo Factory Tour Sun Grown. Decent stick, nothing earth shattering. Solid draw, great smoke output. Really slow burn, decent bang for your buck in that regard. The band is ridiculous - bigger than a credit card


That's a hell of a label!


----------



## krnhecty

roma craft aquitaine ... awesome


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Any good or did I just waste 10$?


They're good, but not for ten bucks. My local B&M had then at $6.something, which is $1.something too much imo. They're not bad sticks though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Regiampiero said:


> They're good, but not for ten bucks. My local B&M had then at $6.something, which is $1.something too much imo. They're not bad sticks though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I had the Connecticut recently and I agree. Not worth the 10 dollars for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> They're good, but not for ten bucks. My local B&M had then at $6.something, which is $1.something too much imo. They're not bad sticks though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Do you mean they had them for the equivalent of 1$US?


----------



## Hudabear

DPG Churchill from 2009. Although very smooth with pleasant hints of dry roasted cashews I'm not sure this is in my wheelhouse. Nice change of pace smoke though.


----------



## TheNakedGun

To me the Leaf by Oscar is excellent


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Great cigar minus a few burn issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Do you mean they had them for the equivalent of 1$US?


My phone sucks and sometimes what I type isn't what I mean. They had them for $6.50sh, which in my opinion is $1.50sh more than what they're worth. Meaning I think it's a $5 stick at a b&m.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Padron 2000 for breakfast. Went great with black coffee


----------



## MikeFox87

CAO Extreme, really surprised, not what I expected. Very smooth, nice chocolate flavor. Some spice mixed in here and there. Ligero didn't kick my butt like I expected. Good construction. Nice smoke


----------



## Grey Goose

These are on the milder side to be sure, but definitely not too mild though, I'd call it medium in body.

I've found them to be a creamy, very enjoyable smoke, one with a delicious long finish.

Construction on these is excelente, and IME these are just a delightful stick to spend time with!










_*Exalted to Cigar Aficionado's "Top 25 Cigars of 2007" list and further regaled by the magazine as "one of the finest Hondurans," the flagship "No. 1" frontmark has also been endorsed by Cigar Aficionado with an outstanding 90+ rating.*_

Just waiting for a little weather to clear before I kick off the weekend! 

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## m_cat12

TCstr8 said:


> Got a few Series A on cbid not too long ago. For the price, was pleasantly surprised. Might have to chalk that up to my noob status.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Na. Different strokes for different folks. Someone might love this cigar and the flavors i described. Ive had this stick resting for almost a year too. Just not my cup of tea


----------



## Regiampiero

m_cat12 said:


> Na. Different strokes for different folks. Someone might love this cigar and the flavors i described. Ive had this stick resting for almost a year too. Just not my cup of tea


The one I've tired a couple of years ago had the worst case of plugnitis I've ever seen. After a while the Cherry became a piece of coal, and the ash became solid and brittle like volcanic rock.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Padron 2000 for breakfast. Went great with black coffee


Maduro or Natural? I truly believe a 2000 Maduro was created to have with coffee. Or anytime for that matter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Hemingway Best Seller maduro.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I busted out a 64 Padron but remembered it is Fuente Friday. However, Happy Birthday Jose Padron!







This is my first Double Chateau Sungrown. A bomb from Dave I do believe. This thing is a beast. Thanks buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## azmadurolover

Sancho panza double maduro la mancha.......


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round one before I grab an Undercrown at the Drew Estate Event. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## TheNakedGun

Todays Smoke is the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece. I was very impressed with this Cigar from start to finish. (Never mind the dirt under the thumb nail in all my pics but Im in a wheelchair and live in the country I can never keep under my nails clean)


----------



## Rondo

Surrogates Tramp Stamp
Lots of oak and maple. 
Tight draw, rescued by Modus. 
Gifted to me by one of the three stooges in my birthday bomb.









A good smoke from some great Brothers.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I busted out a 64 Padron but remembered it is Fuente Friday. However, Happy Birthday Jose Padron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Double Chateau Sungrown. A bomb from Dave I do believe. This thing is a beast. Thanks buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those!....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I love those!....


I do too but this thing is a monster! I'm well over two hours. Not that I'm complaining haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> These are on the milder side to be sure, but definitely not too mild though, I'd call it medium in body.
> 
> I've found them to be a creamy, very enjoyable smoke, one with a delicious long finish.
> 
> Construction on these is excelente, and IME these are just a delightful stick to spend time with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Exalted to Cigar Aficionado's "Top 25 Cigars of 2007" list and further regaled by the magazine as "one of the finest Hondurans," the flagship "No. 1" frontmark has also been endorsed by Cigar Aficionado with an outstanding 90+ rating.*_
> 
> Just waiting for a little weather to clear before I kick off the weekend!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Smoked a few chests of those back 15-20 years ago and always enjoyed them for a medium smoke....


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Maduro or Natural? I truly believe a 2000 Maduro was created to have with coffee. Or anytime for that matter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maduro of course.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Maduro of course.


That's what I'm talkin about!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Avo LE 07









Davidoff Art 2014


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo Craft Series Pilsner


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

A very nice hour and twenty minutes spent with a Gloria de Leon Fuerza


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> A very nice hour and twenty minutes spent with a Gloria de Leon Fuerza


Those are made my Curavari right? I love Buenaventuras. I'm going to pick one of them up soon. Been eyeballing them the last few stops at the B&M.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Those are made my Curavari right? I love Buenaventuras. I'm going to pick one of them up soon. Been eyeballing them the last few stops at the B&M.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. I'm gonna have to try the Buenaventura as it's the one that supposedly put Curavari on the map.


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon with an X cut.









Money


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoying these Illusione Epernay Le Elegance Pantelas now that they have had a wee bit of humidor time. One of my new favorites for a mild/medium stick that could be paired with almost anything including lighter mixed drinks or even a white wine.

Creamy nutty. Delicious. Needs to be smoked slowly to be truly enjoyed. Nice job in these.

With water. 









I should note that I had a Fuente Chateau Maduro Rothschild earlier while walking the dog. I'll probably hold the Maduro sticks for colder weather.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Never smoke alone! La Jugada Nunchuck with a buddy and some Bulleit Rye

























New license plate today.

AZ330FZL


----------



## GrouchoM

My first Ashton VSG torpedo, very stout smoke.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

SLR reserva especial maduro
Creamy chocolate, mild spice, tobacco, molasses (new flavor to me) and chocolate covered dried berries. Soo good, need to get more of these!!!

















With a blue moon and orange

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## eliot

I had a Diesel Unlimited Maduro. It is one strong cigar at first! Reminded me of the Punisher, spicy!


----------



## lroy76

La Palina Mr Sam last night...pretty awesome stick. Followed that up with a Caldwell which had great taste but a blockage that made the draw tight. I imagine it was like sucking a golf ball through a garden hose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Beautiful day! Yard work and a smoke. Sorry for the black gloves. I typically wear some type of glove to keep my hands from getting fuel or chemical on them. CG:4 Illusione maduro. Rich, thick leather and dark chocolate. Not the sweet chocolate like in a Hershey chocolate bar...but a bitter baking dark chocolate. Tight draw definitely. I need to take 2 large pulls to get a good taste. Bit of canoeing that I'd normally just let be. This time it's past self correction. Smoke smells delicious. Really enjoying this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A couple hours of rain may delay my groups ride to Laconia, but it can't halt the pleasure of a fine smoke.









Enjoy the weekend, Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> Never smoke alone! La Jugada Nunchuck with a buddy and some Bulleit Rye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New license plate today.
> 
> AZ330FZL


I don't remember nunchucks having a red foot band, are they a special edition?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

5 year old 5 Vegas after lunch. They really smoothed out.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> I don't remember nunchucks having a red foot band, are they a special edition?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Box was labeled on the outside Limited Edition. Just cracked it open last night. First time I've ever had one.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Working this Padron 5000 Maduro (Atleast I think it's Maduro) that was gifted to me around Christmas from Dave. I think these X000 series Padrons are becoming my favorite all year premiums where as my beloved Fuente Sungrowns are definitely a cooler/cold weather cigar. 
This stick is a fast burner. It's a 56 RG which i used my perfect cutter on. That was a mistake. The draw is wide open. Can't wait for my Colobri V to get here. 
This is NOT pairing well with Reds Apple Ale
Both are fine on there own. But together not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Edgar Hoyle's Everyday Hustle.... fig Newton's


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

My first Undercrown compliments of @fimpster (awesome so far, and so much smoke)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Working this Padron 5000 Maduro (Atleast I love you honk it's Maduro) that was gifted to me around Christmas from Dave. I think these X000 series Padrons are becoming my favorite all year premiums where as my beloved Fuente Sungrowns are definitely a cooler/cold weather cigar.
> This stick is a fast burner. It's a 56 RG which i used my perfect cutter on. That was a mistake. The draw is wide open. Can't wait for my Colobri V to get here.
> This is NOT pairing well with Reds Apple Ale
> Both are fine on there own. But together not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love padrons. For me they seem to pair very well with a Diet Coke if that's your thing. Personally I don't drink alcohol anymore...

Regardless, you have a fine cigar rite there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

BigB2943 said:


> I love padrons. For me they seem to pair very well with a Diet Coke if that's your thing. Personally I don't drink alcohol anymore...
> 
> Regardless, you have a fine cigar rite there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, Diet Coke is the only diet soda I will drink. I never thought about pairing it with cigars. I will definitely try it. It is rare for me to drink as well but the Reds is gluten free so I thought I'd give it a go. Thank you for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Padron 6000. Love the x000 series

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 1964 anniversary Exclusivo with a Diet Coke. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Actually, Diet Coke is the only diet soda I will drink. I never thought about pairing it with cigars. I will definitely try it. It is rare for me to drink as well but the Reds is gluten free so I thought I'd give it a go. Thank you for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Even a nice slightly chilled filtered water is absolutely superb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

And away we go...










Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## socalocmatt

One of my favorites combined with another favorite. 
Davidoff LE 08 with Duckhorn cab. Such an earth, mineral, musty cigar. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait fish


----------



## Regiampiero

Another bucanero full sail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

My Son brought me back up some micro brew beers from back home, (the central coast of CA), will have to see how these pair up with some c-gars!


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> My Son brought me back up some micro brew beers from back home, (the central coast of CA), will have to see how these pair up with some c-gars!


How is that El Triunfador???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> My Son brought me back up some micro brew beers from back home, (the central coast of CA), will have to see how these pair up with some c-gars!


Please tell me he brought you back some surf brewery Mondos Cream Ale, if not, I will have to bring some up when you're back on the left coast. I'm normally into red wines and darker beer, but if you haven't had it it, it's good.

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> How is that El Triunfador???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The quick version;

Virtually seamless wrapper, light brown, no major veins, smooth texture.
Firm, excellent construction.
I dig the nice old school cubanesque band.
Very creamy flavor, a little sweet, with very slight cedary spice finish towards the end.
Perfect draw, very nice smoke production.
Sharp white ash that held on for an impressively long time.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> The quick version;
> 
> Virtually seamless wrapper, light brown, no major veins, smooth texture.
> Firm, excellent construction.
> I dig the nice old school cubanesque band.
> Very creamy flavor, a little sweet, with very slight cedary spice finish towards the end.
> Perfect draw, very nice smoke production.
> Sharp white ash that held on for an impressively long time.
> 
> I enjoyed it.


Great quick review, I'm going to have to look for those tomorrow at the B&M. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Please tell me he brought you back some surf brewery Mondos Cream Ale, if not, I will have to bring some up when you're back on the left coast. I'm normally into red wines and darker beer, but if you haven't had it it, it's good.
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Its a plan.

I am a big Pinot guy myself, we brought some sea smoke and sanford, etc among other stuff from the santa ynez valley with us so Im set on that front till fall.... lol


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> Great quick review, I'm going to have to look for those tomorrow at the B&M. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the lancero, its well known for being the best vitola in the brand. ;-)


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> Try the lancero, its well known for being the best vitola in the brand. ;-)


I've never had any lancero, but That will be what I look for when I go. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> I've never had any lancero, but That will be what I look for when I go. Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Sprouthog

El Gueguense Corona Gorda


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fume d'Amor. Didn't get to finish as I was horsing around with the nephews. Good stick but it deserved better. The SIL/BIL just weren't pulling their weight tonight. Such is life. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Great smoke. First one I've smoked all the way to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

An afternoon with a La Imperiosa, one of the most complex and yummy cigars that I've had the pleasure to smoke. Thank you @*azmadurolover. *Dark chocolate, cedar, spice, sweet raisin and yes, the occasional taste of charred steak that I'd read about. This one made my palate sing!


----------



## Chris80

Modus tool is a MUST HAVE! Flor de Olive Toro on this beautiful Sunday morning. 
So interesting tidbit to share, the other night my gf and I were talking about cigars. She hates cigars, the appearance the smell the whole idea about cigars. It's weird because one minute it seems like she's coming around and the next minute it's mayhem. 
Anyway with Father's Day coming up she asked me what kind of cigars I really like. Now believe me when I say I'm not getting my hopes up for anything because the day she steps in a B&M is the day world peace begins. (Not getting political but you see the point I'm making) Anyway I told her that the Anejos come out twice a year and I wanted to grab a few but there expensive etc. so she asked me what else. So I started telling her about Padrons and I'm explaining why maduros are better and she's got this look on her face like I'm nuts. So she asks me what's the most I've paid for a stick. I know the trap has been set at this point and I have no way out of it. So I'm literally starting to sweat trying to change the subject. She goes you have two humidors and that tupperdorthingy under the bed. So she asks what in there do you think has the most rest? I'm immediately thinking she's been thumbing through cigar aficionado magazine or she's going to start tallying my spending. All I said was Padron 26 #2 Belicoso Maduro. Never tried it but I have one. She said I'm off Sunday so I'll keep Sophia (almost 2) occupied so you can really enjoy that Padron. Mind blown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Modus tool is a MUST HAVE! Flor de Olive Toro on this beautiful Sunday morning.
> So interesting tidbit to share, the other night my gf and I were talking about cigars. She hates cigars, the appearance the smell the whole idea about cigars. It's weird because one minute it seems like she's coming around and the next minute it's mayhem.
> Anyway with Father's Day coming up she asked me what kind of cigars I really like. Now believe me when I say I'm not getting my hopes up for anything because the day she steps in a B&M is the day world peace begins. (Not getting political but you see the point I'm making) Anyway I told her that the Anejos come out twice a year and I wanted to grab a few but there expensive etc. so she asked me what else. So I started telling her about Padrons and I'm explaining why maduros are better and she's got this look on her face like I'm nuts. So she asks me what's the most I've paid for a stick. I know the trap has been set at this point and I have no way out of it. So I'm literally starting to sweat trying to change the subject. She goes you have two humidors and that tupperdorthingy under the bed. So she asks what in there do you think has the most rest? I'm immediately thinking she's been thumbing through cigar aficionado magazine or she's going to start tallying my spending. All I said was Padron 26 #2 Belicoso Maduro. Never tried it but I have one. She said I'm off Sunday so I'll keep Sophia (almost 2) occupied so you can really enjoy that Padron. Mind blown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say nothing and enjoy that smoke!

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

rockethead26 said:


> An afternoon with a La Imperiosa, one of the most complex and yummy cigars that I've had the pleasure to smoke. Thank you @*azmadurolover. *Dark chocolate, cedar, spice, sweet raisin and yes, the occasional taste of charred steak that I'd read about. This one made my palate sing!


glad you liked it....one of my favs and thanks to puff for bring it to my attention


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> Say nothing and enjoy that smoke!
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## m_cat12

BigB2943 said:


> Padron 1964 anniversary Exclusivo with a Diet Coke. Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice setup you got there sir. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Patron 3000 Maduro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Smoked this earlier while cutting the grass and now grilling lunch. Nice sweet wood and strong pepper. Good smoke.


----------



## selpo

Illusione eccj

vanilla, caramel and toasted nuts- tasted like this!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

^ *drools* sounds amazing


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Regiampiero

Just finished mowing and found this on the bottom of my humi. Haven't had one in forever, so it's got to be old. One weird thing is that it smells like York peppermint patty and high school pool. Really weird, but we'll see.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Illusione eccj
> 
> vanilla, caramel and toasted nuts- tasted like this!


I love those eccg naturals. Along with the CG:4 natural and the Epernay line they make for some really nice middleweights.

Illusione is one brand where I haven't really been let down yet. I've had a few old leathery maduro, but think it was the warm weather rather than the cigar that made the experience not as enjoyable as others.

I'll pass on any more Fume d'Amor. A decent stick but there are so many more Illusione I prefer more. I'm hoping I will love the 68 Bambone. Nice to know that the Illusione Godfather and I were both born in the same year. Perhaps it's why I like the line-up so well.

Children of the Year of the monkey!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Cibao Valley

Gran Habano Corojo #5:




I was considering this a "yard-gar" so I lit I t up while I was doing laundry but boy did it surprise me. Very smooth throughout with no harshness at any point. And a little spice kick in the final third to boot. It always pays to let them rest for a while.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Nubbed it.
And I went with the criss crossed V-cut because that's how I'm rolling these days :smile2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Mason Dixon project north.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Give me a G, a U....

You get the idea. ;-)










Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## eliot

CAO Brazilia GOL


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> I love those eccg naturals. Along with the CG:4 natural and the Epernay line they make for some really nice middleweights.
> 
> Illusione is one brand where I haven't really been let down yet. I've had a few old leathery maduro, but think it was the warm weather rather than the cigar that made the experience not as enjoyable as others.
> 
> I'll pass on any more Fume d'Amor. A decent stick but there are so many more Illusione I prefer more. I'm hoping I will love the 68 Bambone. Nice to know that the Illusione Godfather and I were both born in the same year. Perhaps it's why I like the line-up so well.
> 
> Children of the* Year of the monkey!*
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Have you tried the Davidoff limited release- Year of the Monkey?


----------



## Chris80

I now have a table to sit at while smoking! I was going to have that Padron 1926 Maduro but I'm not sure of the strength and I don't want to be up all night. I grabbed this HDM Excalibur. I've never had one but I read they are medium. Excited for this one. 
I don't want to be to quick to judge this stick but the first half-three quarter I am not enjoying. There is a slight hint of brown sugar at the very beginning of the finish and the construction is flawless so far. There is a lot of bourbon spice in this which I do not care for. Let's see how the 2/3 goes. 







This cigar turned out to be ok but that's about it. Not in my wheelhouse of flavor. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LADC MA Belicoso


----------



## lroy76

La Palina Classic...I like it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

At the lake house this weekend. Started off with a Brick House Maduro Friday Night. Saturday a JDN Fuerte B on the boat, and swimming (didn't want to risk anything better) had an Undercrown at the bar, and a Java back at the house before bed. Passed around of bunch of the free Swisher / Acid cigarillo samples I had. Kept all the good stuff for myself.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked a Punch Rothschild maddie tonight. Burnt bittersweet cocoa and espresso beans. A bit more of a colder weather stick but it put out a ton of smoke for its size. Towards the end the wrapper started to deteriorate rapidly. I had completely forgot about this cigar since last September, so I thought I might as well give it a try. 

I used to really like Punch but as of late I'm finding more middle weight cigars that I enjoy in nicer weather. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## AZ330FZL

First time with this one. Pretty good smoke. La Perla 1515.

















AZ330FZL


----------



## eliot

Thanks to @UBC03 for introducing me to this smoke bomb.

Liga Undercrown

The picture doesn't do it any justice, but it looks like I'm trying to signal a drop zone with the amount of smoke billowing off this stick!


----------



## BigB2943

Padron. 1964 anniversary imperial. First inch little spice. After that creamy. Real nice smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Thanks to @UBC03 for introducing me to this smoke bomb.
> 
> Liga Undercrown
> 
> The picture doesn't do it any justice, but it looks like I'm trying to signal a drop zone with the amount of smoke billowing off this stick!


No worries. That's why we're all here. 
Solid smoke, even though @Hudabear makes fun of me recommending them to EVERYONE.


----------



## eliot

Man O War Ruination. Perfect burn.










It's gonna be a long ash day










NOOOO!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@eliot - how was it? I'm dying to try the ones @Rondo sent me, wanted to let them acclimate to my humi first... Don't know if I can wait much longer

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## eliot

Drummerguy1584 said:


> @eliot - how was it? I'm dying to try the ones @Rondo sent me, wanted to let them acclimate to my humi first... Don't know if I can wait much longer
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


The draw is perfect. Not very strong, but there's enough flavor to keep me interested. It only transitioned once around the midway point with some spice. I kinda regret not brewing some coffee to go with it.


----------



## UBC03

@Drummerguy 1584 .. @Rondo keeps his at 65% I think. There's really no reason to wait. I'm sure was rested when he sent it. Fire it up!


----------



## TCstr8

CAO Columbia. Not a bad cheapy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Just fired up this PDR Tres Ligas Maduro. 
















Update:








A minor wrapper malfunction but, I'll muscle through it  
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## Shunamaji

Oliva V Melanio

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: hab 2000 wrap, Dom binder, 1.5 criollo lig, Corojo viso and nic hab seco. Spicy and woody.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an Illusione 68 Bambone ROTT (or the USPS priority mail box). Love that SBC sends these with little Boveda packs.

Don't let the size fool you. It's full flavored and full strength. A very nice stick. 









Great with Guinness. A touch of cherry in the earthy, woody stubby cigar, that also has a touch of vanilla coming off the retrohale.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Grey Goose

Gonna try this short box press fella...








Bought em on a whim ages ago, so after randomly coming across a review, it's time to put em to the test. ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying an Illusione 68 Bambone ROTT (or the USPS priority mail box). Love that SBC sends these with little Boveda packs.
> 
> Don't let the size fool you. It's full flavored and full strength. A very nice stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great with Guinness. A touch of cherry in the earthy, woody stubby cigar, that also has a touch of vanilla coming off the retrohale.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Just got mine in from SBC today, too. Gonna let them rest a bit before giving them a try. Sounds good!


----------



## droy1958

Kentucky Fire Cured Fat Molly...


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Illusiione 68 Bambone is definitely nub-worthy. I feel like I'm using an improv cigar roach clip.










Glad I bought 20 sticks. Box worthy for sure.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

Fallen Angel. One of my favorite rotation sticks


----------



## Chris80

Today my first born graduated elementary school. On to middle school with all honors classes. This 1926 Padron #2 Maduro is in order this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







The draw is wide open, perhaps the Dickman was a wrong choice but I'll take a loose draw over a tight draw anyday. Right off the bat it is cocoa and coffee. Very interesting start. Smoke output is out of this world. I'm taking this one slow. Long finish filled with pepper. Wowza. Fantastic.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Ecu hab lig wrap, Dom binder, criollo lig, nic hab seco and Corojo viso


----------



## rockethead26

A very nice Padron 1926 with some "Bottled Bebop", a Brother Thelonius Belgian Style Abbey Ale. Yum!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought since I was loving the short sticks I would try one of my Warped Futuro 2015 cigars. Exquisite. But a very long smoke. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Today my first born graduated elementary school. On to middle school with all honors classes. This 1926 Padron #2 Maduro is in order this evening.


Congrats on your boy's graduation! Did he get his brains from you or his mother?>


----------



## Shunamaji

Wrath by studio tobac

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Today my first born graduated elementary school. On to middle school with all honors classes. 

A little bit of advice. I went from catholic school to a public high school. The first and second year I had honors classes (we called them weighted). None of my friends did, so I talked my parents into letting me drop down to regular classes. 
I got bored very quickly. I could ace the tests by just somewhat paying attention.
If he's not challenged he WILL find other ways to occupy his time. Not many of those are good. Then you end up building scaffold for the rest of your life. 

Like I said just a bit of advice ,that I'm sure you knew already.


----------



## konut

Punch Bareknuckle Belicoso. Really good!


----------



## eliot

Grey Goose said:


> Gonna try this short box press fella...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought em on a whim ages ago, so after randomly coming across a review, it's time to put em to the test. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


So what's the verdict?


----------



## Rondo

My first of these.









Not a turd, but not very memorable.


----------



## Navistar

Having a Dunhill Aged. They are not a flavor bomb or memorable by most people's standards but it was my first cigar. It's nice to have a light smoke from time to time.


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> Congrats on your boy's graduation! Did he get his brains from you or his mother?>


Certainly not from either one of us hahaha but he got my good looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Today my first born graduated elementary school. On to middle school with all honors classes.
> 
> A little bit of advice. I went from catholic school to a public high school. The first and second year I had honors classes (we called them weighted). None of my friends did, so I talked my parents into letting me drop down to regular classes.
> I got bored very quickly. I could ace the tests by just somewhat paying attention.
> If he's not challenged he WILL find other ways to occupy his time. Not many of those are good. Then you end up building scaffold for the rest of your life.
> 
> Like I said just a bit of advice ,that I'm sure you knew already.


Thank goodness he's in the orchestra. He plays the viola and loves it. Hopefully my luck will continue with him. He hated school a few years back but he was always a good student. Now he seems to really enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

eliot said:


> So what's the verdict?


Was not bad, I will have another ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## George007

Long day of working on one of my rental properties. Needed some relaxation time. Padron Family Reserve #85 Maduro. As usual the best of the best!


----------



## Steve C.

Looked for a Tat this a.m., but all I could find was a Tattoo, which was not what I wanted. So, went with a Flor de Oliva and then a Ramon Bueso Olancho. The FdO was just ok, but the RBO was ROTT and needed some rest to really develop, but the hint at potential was there.


----------



## Chris80

You cannot go wrong with The Modus Tool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Only got in a couple since I was too busy loosing my ass off


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

Liking this Ave Maria. New ash tray and lighter from the girlfriend too!


----------



## BigB2943

You guys are having some very nice smokes tonight!!! I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephare

Last night I smoked a Gurkha Evil Robusto. First cigar I've had in years, first Gurkha I've ever had, and I wasn't very impressed. Had a huge knot in it, so barely any draw. =( Hopefully the next Gurkha is better, since I've heard good things about them.


----------



## UBC03

mephare said:


> Last night I smoked a Gurkha Evil Robusto. First cigar I've had in years, first Gurkha I've ever had, and I wasn't very impressed. Had a huge knot in it, so barely any draw. =( Hopefully the next Gurkha is better, since I've heard good things about them.


They're good for the price. I wouldn't recommend paying msrp. You can usually get em for less than 3$ a stick. If you're just getting into the"hobby" gurkhas construction issues may give you fits. ..

I had to laugh when you said you've heard good things about them. It definitely want from anyone around here. I like em ,but like I said NO RETAIL PRICES. the last time I bought em I think I paid less than a buck a stick for the beauty.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Cubita I must have received in a sampler. Mediocre but nothing special. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to try a Warped Corto. These are chunky little sticks. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> A Mediocre but nothing special.


Yogi? Is that you channeling through Champ?


----------



## mephare

UBC03 said:


> They're good for the price. I wouldn't recommend paying msrp. You can usually get em for less than 3$ a stick. If you're just getting into the"hobby" gurkhas construction issues may give you fits. ..
> 
> I had to laugh when you said you've heard good things about them. It definitely want from anyone around here. I like em ,but like I said NO RETAIL PRICES. the last time I bought em I think I paid less than a buck a stick for the beauty.


Ah, well then maybe I won't worry about another one unless I find a good deal then. I bought it fairly cheap on clearance. Now I know why, I guess. I think they were retailing at around $11, but I got mine for around $4 or $5. The retail prices were pretty high because of the area I was in. Only bought it because I had never tried one before, and hey... it was on clearance. :grin2:

I grabbed an Oliva Serie G Maduro today as well, and apparently some of them have an issue with the draw as well, according to some YouTube reviews. I should probably research this stuff BEFORE I buy.


----------



## eliot

My Father no.6

It's got a super tight pack, so the draw is a bit snug. Otherwise, great smoke and a beautiful burn line.


----------



## UBC03

@mephar . . I buy em for hand outs mostly. You can give em to the people you know will look up the msrp. They think their gettin a 15$ stick that I paid 2$ at most . The Oliva series are good smokes..keep an eye out for sampler deals. You can get 20 solid smokes for the price of a few b&m Gurkhas. 
We also have a market place here. I think there's a min post count to access, but it's also a good place to score quality smokes.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Today's smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephare

UBC03 said:


> @mephar . . I buy em for hand outs mostly. You can give em to the people you know will look up the msrp. They think their gettin a 15$ stick that I paid 2$ at most . The Oliva series are good smokes..keep an eye out for sampler deals. You can get 20 solid smokes for the price of a few b&m Gurkhas.
> We also have a market place here. I think there's a min post count to access, but it's also a good place to score quality smokes.


Haha yeah I've thought about filling a humidor just for sharing, and keep the good stuff for myself or anyone that I know actually appreciates a good cigar. :grin2:

Looks like you need 100 posts for the marketplace, so I'll have to wait until I get there to use it, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UBC03

When I got back into to cigars. I kept a give away humi on the bar and my good stuff was stored away. Now I just tell people to not touch the first 2 shelves of my cabinet. 
But if they don't smoke at all, I usually offer an infused out of the box I keep on top of my cabinet.


----------



## Hudabear

Yummy coffee and chocolate. Too bad I had a little tar issue which lead to light draw.


----------



## poppajon75

MC Media Noche churchill and my favorite root beer. My first Monte to boot.








After reading a few reviews I was worried about it having a harshness at the beginning but, I've not found it.


----------



## BigB2943

poppajon75 said:


> MC Media Noche churchill and my favorite root beer. My first Monte to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading a few reviews I was worried about it having a harshness at the beginning but, I've not found it.


How is the root beer pair with cigars? I usually go Diet Coke or water because I don't drink alcohol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

BigB2943 said:


> How is the root beer pair with cigars? I usually go Diet Coke or water because I don't drink alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest I think it's working very well together. I can't recall the exact post I found it on but, I did see it on Puff. The finish of the root beer seems to make the following puffs seem kind of new again if that makes any sense. If I wasn't pairing with a beer or spirit of choice I would definately do root beer again.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

poppajon75 said:


> To be honest I think it's working very well together. I can't recall the exact post I found it on but, I did see it on Puff. The finish of the root beer seems to make the following puffs seem kind of new again if that makes any sense. If I wasn't pairing with a beer or spirit of choice I would definately do root beer again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Ok I'll try it out tomorrow with my brunch smoke. Thank you. And yes it makes perfect sense. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Gonna need a strong one tonight! Planning on proposing on Saturday and all the plans are laid out but my jeweler is telling me the ring may not be done.......ah not stressed out at all!!!!! 

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Gonna need a strong one tonight! Planning on proposing on Saturday and all the plans are laid out but my jeweler is telling me the ring may not be done.......ah not stressed out at all!!!!!
> 
> AZ330FZL


Good luck brother!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hudabear said:


> Good luck brother!


Thanks! I'll keep y'all updated for sure.

AZ330FZL


----------



## BigB2943

AZ330FZL said:


> Gonna need a strong one tonight! Planning on proposing on Saturday and all the plans are laid out but my jeweler is telling me the ring may not be done.......ah not stressed out at all!!!!!
> 
> AZ330FZL


It will work out brother!! Congratulations man!!!!! That's exciting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@BigB2943 let us know how you like it. It sounded a little strange to me at first but, somehow I think it really works. @AZ330FZL Best of luck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Fresh rolled Connecticut I bought in Florida in 2010. I wish I remembered the shop's name.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo 20th with an iced tea


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Couple of KFC and a Buena Vista....


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## TonyB6255

It's been a while since I logged in but still enjoying my cigars. I went to our local shop last Friday for their 4th anniversary party and My Father event. I bought a box of La Antiquadad, what a great cigar! My friend got a box of El Centurion H2 K CT that is also very good as I am sitting on the deck having one now.


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Gonna need a strong one tonight! Planning on proposing on Saturday and all the plans are laid out but my jeweler is telling me the ring may not be done.......ah not stressed out at all!!!!!
> 
> AZ330FZL


It'll all work out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

A Nicaraguan puro from Cigar Federation, one of their factory direct boutique cigars. Very pleasant smoke with a simple profile. First third a nutty chocolate to a woody espresso in the second third and then the chocolate returned n the final third. Nice white ash and the burn line was sharp. It would get a little uneven and then self correct. Draw was a bit uneven with tight spots and low smoke and then a nice draw with plumes of smoke. I got this stick in their $12.95 sampler for new customers. It retails for $5 and I think it's worth of a fiver for another run.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Ended up with a Roma Craft Cromagnon and some Jack Daniels. Thanks to all that commented, hoping for the best, I'll let you know what happens. 

















AZ330FZL


----------



## lroy76

I smoked a Julius Caesar this evening. A solid stick for sure. Lots of taste but really smooth. Firm draw but copious amounts of rich smoke. I will certainly seek them in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance as I walked the dog until I was finished. I really like the light pantela when dog walking as I don't need a drink handy and it keeps me walking longer. The Epernay is so smooth and nutty. Very enjoyable. 

I did have the nub on the porch with a green tea version of the Arnold Palmer, which was refreshing and gave me another reason to get every last draw from that nub. 

I would smoke these every day if I could. Of course there are so many that fall into that same category. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ELLASU

*Ava Maria*

Goes great with a cup of coffee!


----------



## Grey Goose

Not a bad value...










What is it you're wondering...

Well, it's a Brick House, but their Cuban Sandwich, and it was in a Churchill.

I picked up a 5pk to try in hopes of possibly recommending them to a friend who is big on cigar love, but a little low on disposable income currently.










It was actually pretty good considering what they are, nicely put together, burned very well, good flavor, not prolific smoke production but hey, I think the price is right and the quality surpassed my expectations.

I am confident that these sticks will suit my friends cigar lust just fine for now, so I sent him one along with some other sticks I thought he might enjoy, they should should serve him well, just until he resolves his temporary cash flow issues... Ha! ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## TheNakedGun

Arturo Fuente Between the Lines


----------



## droy1958

Old Carbonell President.....


----------



## TCstr8

Cohiba Red Dot. Had 1st one in a sampler, had to buy more when I found a sale.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> Cohiba Red Dot. Had 1st one in a sampler, had to buy more when I found a sale.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I liked the sampler one, but hated the a regular ones I bought as a 5 pack. Hopefully it's not true for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Regiampiero said:


> I liked the sampler one, but hated the a regular ones I bought as a 5 pack. Hopefully it's not true for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Actually, enjoyed it. Was wondering if I would still like it, as the 1st one was probably the 5tg cigar i ever smoked. Was a little worried that the variety I had smoked since had opened the wonderful world of cigars up so much that I wouldn't enjoy it.

Thankfully I was wrong.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

AZ330FZL said:


> Ended up with a Roma Craft Cromagnon and some Jack Daniels. Thanks to all that commented, hoping for the best, I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Good luck, and the Cromagnon Cranium is a fine choice also.....


----------



## BMWBen

Much better than expected


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> Not a bad value...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you're wondering...
> 
> Well, it's a Brick House, but their Cuban Sandwich, and it was in a Churchill.
> 
> I picked up a 5pk to try in hopes of possibly recommending them to a friend who is big on cigar love, but a little low on disposable income currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually pretty good considering what they are, nicely put together, burned very well, good flavor, not prolific smoke production but hey, I think the price is right and the quality surpassed my expectations.
> 
> I am confident that these sticks will suit my friends cigar lust just fine for now, so I sent him one along with some other sticks I thought he might enjoy, they should should serve him well, just until he resolves his temporary cash flow issues... Ha! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Tell him to try the Schizo. It's the short fillers from Asylum Cigars. It may be a budget cigar, but I think it's a great cigar costing under $2 for a Robusto. Probably can get a better deal on the auction sites......


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Today's after work smoke. The smoke was pretty thick and wasn't bad. I'm on the fence about the stick. Kinda think it's too much like a campfire for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Kyle Nugent said:


> Today's after work smoke. The smoke was pretty thick and wasn't bad. I'm on the fence about the stick. Kinda think it's too much like a campfire for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I like about the KFC. It reminds me of Latakia pipe tobacco....


----------



## droy1958

Gran Habano Azteca. Haven't smoked many of them, but Gran Habano's have a "Wang" of their own.....


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying my first Enclave by AJ Fernandez.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I love the Colibri V cutter. Makes the draws on these OUTSTANDING! I grabbed a Padron 3000 and another 5000 Maduro. I have a few 2000's and a couple of 7000's all Maduro. Trying the different sizes to see what box I want to buy. So far this 3000 is on point. 
Very interesting, of every cigar I have ever had, I don't believe I have ever tasted fennel seeds or what some may call caraway. That is a new flavor for me especially in a Padron. These are really catching up to my Fuente Sungrowns. But like I said a week or two ago, I prefer the Sungrown Fuentes in colder weather.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Gran Habano Azteca. Haven't smoked many of them, but Gran Habano's have a "Wang" of their own.....


Wang?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalnj

my cigar for the night El gueguense


----------



## mrsalnj

my cigar for the night


----------



## Regiampiero

Continuing my quest of cleaning up old sticks. AJF puro autentico maduro, about 2 years old.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoyed this combo:








Opus Angels Share and a Belgian Strong Ale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

5 Vegas Series A Triple-A (AAA) Ltd. Edition Torpedo

the most cedar I've tasted...unless I was licking the inside of a humidor to season it


----------



## fimpster

Right now I'm smoking a delicious CAO Flathead Sparkplug. Mmmm.


----------



## MrCrowley39

fimpster said:


> Right now I'm smoking a delicious CAO Flathead Sparkplug. Mmmm.


Okay now my interest is peaked....might have to wake one of mine from their slumber.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

fimpster said:


> Right now I'm smoking a delicious CAO Flathead Sparkplug. Mmmm.


I know, those are yummy and underrated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

fimpster said:


> Right now I'm smoking a delicious CAO Flathead Sparkplug. Mmmm.


Been meaning to try a Sparkplug. I had a V554, and it was nice.

Picked up a LADC Mi Amor at the BM tonight and tossed it in the box for later. Got home and decided to try an Exactus Clasico I got in a sampler a while back. Not my favorite. First 1/3 wasn't bad, had some draw issues, but I sicked my new Modus on it and fixed that up. Wrapper was disintegrating in the last 1/3. Not a real flavor bomb, just kind blah cardboard cheapy tasting stick.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Ams417 said:


> Been meaning to try a Sparkplug. I had a V554, and it was nice.
> 
> Picked up a LADC Mi Amor at the BM tonight and tossed it in the box for later. Got home and decided to try an Exactus Clasico I got in a sampler a while back. Not my favorite. First 1/3 wasn't bad, had some draw issues, but I sicked my new Modus on it and fixed that up. Wrapper was disintegrating in the last 1/3. Not a real flavor bomb, just kind blah cardboard cheapy tasting stick.


I had the ladc mi amor the other day. Great cigar. I had a v660 carb the other day and i feel like I didn't get to enjoy it because it was in my tupperdor with a fire cured cigar and left a strange taste to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Courtesy of @Rondo, thank you brother!










A-freaking-mazing smoke, chocolate and cedar, and spice then it shifted to toasted cashews, back to creamy chocolate. Sadly it got plugged up with tar. A few extra holes with the corn holder and it smoked well, immaculate burn line. Still nub worthy even with the tar, definitely have a nicotine buzz. Really cool burn ash pattern, the photos don't do it justice though




























Wishing I had my modus though, ordering tomorrow 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TCstr8

Jericho Hill OBS.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

gtechva said:


> 5 Vegas Series A Triple-A (AAA) Ltd. Edition Torpedo
> 
> 
> 
> the most cedar I've tasted...unless I was licking the inside of a humidor to season it


You're supposed to take the cedar sleeve off prior to lighting brother. (Jk)


----------



## droy1958

Joya De Nicaragua Robusto Grande......


----------



## Regiampiero

A mystery blend from Cuban crafters. The only place I trust costumer reviews from. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Hudabear said:


> You're supposed to take the cedar sleeve off prior to lighting brother. (Jk)


I just finished one of those this evening. It came in my sample pack and I loved it. I seem to like the darker wrappers better than most other cigars but I have run across a few light ones I like as well.


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Wang?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A funky taste that's exclusive to the brand. I tasted it with the #5 also.......


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> A funky taste that's exclusive to the brand. I tasted it with the #5 also.......


Ah gotcha lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## rockethead26

My first Short Story. What a tasty little treat. Nubbed it. Paired with a vanilla porter. What a great end to the work week.


----------



## gtechva

Hudabear said:


> You're supposed to take the cedar sleeve off prior to lighting brother. (Jk)


What happened to smoke what you like?:grin2:

(next you're going to say the bands aren't for consumption)


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had 3 great NCs today. The first was a very mild surprise. A Fonseca vintage that was all obey and graham crackers until the final third which was roasted chestnuts on the fire. Creamy and smoky. All good. 
Number 2 was and 1844 that must have come in on a bombing run. Thanks to whomever. Great yard stick that got me through a long day of clean up.

Third was an Illusione Epernay Le Grande. So good but just different from the Pantelas. Holds up to a Lusitanias from the ISOM.

Just 2 rings to show. Solid smokes. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TCstr8

AF Chateau Sungrown.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Nub Cameroon:
Haven't smoked a bad Nub. They are all decent, with lots of smoke.


----------



## GrouchoM

My first Partagas Black Label Magnifico gifted from @UBC03.

Much appreciated, D.


----------



## purepoker

Late start, but better late than never...


----------



## Steve C.

I broke out a rare OpusX this morning. The thing burned for over 4 hours. Unbelievable


----------



## BigB2943

Padron anniversary again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Espresso, leather, cedar and walnut. 
Pepper thru the nose.


----------



## eliot

Bought these Reposado 96s on a whim during a devils site binge.

When they came in, I didn't realize how big they were (7x58 ). I finally found some time to actually smoke one today and I must say, I'm glad I took the gamble!

I just wish they came in a smaller size!


----------



## rockethead26

LOL!!!! Great pic!


----------



## Grey Goose

Second stick of the morning, lol, a post round of golf good to just be at home smoke.










Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Grey Goose

Did I send one of these to Sean... if not shame on me!









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## talisker10

New world aj fernandez, chocolate and spice, with a nice sweet finish


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hopping to enjoy these tonight in celebration of my engagement, only problem is the ring didn't get finished. May have to use a cigar band as a stand in. Lol. Plan 2 is in the works so I should be good. Wish me luck!










AZ330FZL


----------



## eliot

AZ330FZL said:


> Hopping to enjoy these tonight in celebration of my engagement, only problem is the ring didn't get finished. May have to use a cigar band as a stand in. Lol. Plan 2 is in the works so I should be good. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


How about these? That way you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## TCstr8

AZ330FZL said:


> Hopping to enjoy these tonight in celebration of my engagement, only problem is the ring didn't get finished. May have to use a cigar band as a stand in. Lol. Plan 2 is in the works so I should be good. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Good luck brother. It will all work out in the end. It's the thought that counts...right?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Once again, I smoked the small but fantastic illusione 68 Bambone. This is really a fantastic cigar, and I would smoke it every day. Perfect size and so nubbable. I really do like these.

I then decided to take the dog out, and it very warm, but I thought I would pick a cigar from my mixed small tupperdore. I saw a My Father Flor de Antilles, which I have a box of. Usually a great cigar, but I must have got this in a sampler and even with the lick, it cracked the outer wrapper which made it completely fall apart, though I did still try smoking it as it has an uglier wrapper, but I felt rushed and it just didn't sit well with me.

Now I am going to be in trouble for buying a Xikar cutter on the devil's site, my first purchase, so maybe I will get outbid, which I can live with. I hopped off the devils site fearing I would be tempted and then on to Amazon for so reason.....NOT. I was eyeballing the single torch Xikar Allume lighter in Orange crush and I was seriously planning on buying it for $50!, but then I devolved into a stupider type of logic and ended up buying an ST DuPont minute in orange tiger stripe, but I only paid $20+ dollar more than the Xikar. Dammit. Its all the devils site and the cracked wrapper on the FdA, plus my incredibly weak will power, but I really do hope I love the little DuPont and don't lose the tiny lighter. I will post pictures when it arrives next Saturday from Florida.

I love my vertigo $10 lighter, but if I misplace it I am screwed as the others are pretty unreliable. I figured, again justification, that I could misplace a blaze orange lighter, but they are SO tiny.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Once again, I smoked the small but fantastic illusione 68 Bambone. This is really a fantastic cigar, and I would smoke it every day. Perfect size and so nubbable. I really do like these.
> 
> I then decided to take the dog out, and it very warm, but I thought I would pick a cigar from my mixed small tupperdore. I saw a My Father Flor de Antilles, which I have a box of. Usually a great cigar, but I must have got this in a sampler and even with the lick, it cracked the outer wrapper which made it completely fall apart, though I did still try smoking it as it has an uglier wrapper, but I felt rushed and it just didn't sit well with me.
> 
> Now I am going to be in trouble for buying a Xikar cutter on the devil's site, my first purchase, so maybe I will get outbid, which I can live with. I hopped off the devils site fearing I would be tempted and then on to Amazon for so reason.....NOT. I was eyeballing the single torch Xikar Allume lighter in Orange crush and I was seriously planning on buying it for $50!, but then I devolved into a stupider type of logic and ended up buying an ST DuPont minute in orange tiger stripe, but I only paid $20+ dollar more than the Xikar. Dammit. Its all the devils site and the cracked wrapper on the FdA, plus my incredibly weak will power, but I really do hope I love the little DuPont and don't lose the tiny lighter. I will post pictures when it arrives next Saturday from Florida.
> 
> I love my vertigo $10 lighter, but if I misplace it I am screwed as the others are pretty unreliable. I figured, again justification, that I could misplace a blaze orange lighter, but they are SO tiny.


Yea all these online retailers are the devil! Cutters, lighters, sticks, looking at a 15 count travel humidor and maybe a 40 count. Who knows. Maybe Father's Day will bring some treats. I already have my cigars planned out unless I got some tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Yea all these online retailers are the devil! Cutters, lighters, sticks, looking at a 15 count travel humidor and maybe a 40 count. Who knows. Maybe Father's Day will bring some treats. I already have my cigars planned out unless I got some tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm not getting JACK tomorrow as I tell my kids and wife that I don't want to do card holidays, though its nice to enjoy dinner with my FIL and I did when my father was alive.

But seriously, how could I justify buying the ST DuPont over the Xikar.... because some people had some things to say in their rating about the Xikar lighters being a toss up and even though the single torch lighter had great reviews I had to wonder about all the negatives on the doubles... I totally over thought it.

I wish my cutters were sharper, but I haven't had a problem before, so it definitely was the cigar. Sad as it is in a small tupperdor that has 2 72% Bovedas bags in there. It makes me not like cellophane wrappers. I don't ever seem to have the same issues with the naked cigars, but I am too much of a coward to go and remove all the cello off my stored sticks.

It probably has nothing to do with it anyway. It probably was an old 5er I bought and the stick was dry to begin with, although the rest of the cigar, binder and filer held ash like it was gold. I just hate getting a bad wrapper. I guess I have had a few bad experiences with bad wrapper and it makes me so frustrated.

The sites are complete enablers as well. I totally agree on that. Oh well the deal on the DuPont was 470, where they normally retail for way more, not that many pay retail, but it is what it is. I hope I don't have to use their brand of butane, as I still have a 5 pack of xikar fuel that I haven't touched. I should have bought a few more vertigo lighters and just kept them in reliable places. I haven't had one problem with that lighter in a full year. Scorch works fairly well, but I have had some frustrating moments. A give away dual torch with montecristo gives me fits as it lights up about 40% of the time then fades out just when you really need it. when it works it is very nice. I had an old single torch that was great but it just didn't last and no reason to fill up a lighter just to have it not work and have all the butane vent off over time.

At least it wasn't a car or something.
It looks as if I have a leak in my hot tub, thats 9 years old. I dread trying to track down the problem pipe. a wet sloppy mess but at least its warm out. I have to have a medical device implanted in my chest this Thursday as I have some crazy heart rhythm issue they can't determine a real cause for. Probably Atrial fib/flutter, but it comes and goes.

Things like this give me stress and that can't be good for the heart. Nap time now!

Happy Father's day to all you guys out there. It is nice having you kids say something and enjoy a meal with them. be well.


----------



## eliot

I'm gave the behemoth VS Vintage Select another shot today. I bought a bundle of them during my first visit to the devil site.

They were way too airy using a straight cut and tasted like pine trees rott.

Now that they've been sitting in my tupperdor (more like intruding) for the past month or so, they've gotten a bit better. No significant difference, just a plain tobacco taste now.

The draw is a lot better though since I used a punch to cut a pig snout into it.

Overall, noob purchase, won't be buying these again.










Oink oink


----------



## poppajon75

Since the root beer went over so well with the MC Media Noche I figured I'd try with this RP Edge this time.















According to friend I traded with this stick has approximately one year in his wineador. So far it's a treat. I'm getting lots of flavorful smoke out of it.








Just over a two hour smoke









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Don Tomas maduro. Sweet, toasted marshmallow.


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown Toro....


----------



## BigB2943

Padron Family Reserve 50 Year Celebration

Just fantastic
















Stronger than expected. Spice rite off the bat. Easy draw. With some smooth undertones half way down. Very even burn. Still going. 
2nd third is turning creamy

1 hour smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

First 5 Vegas 'A'. Not bad so far.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Finally had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro and loved it. Didn't hit me as hard as I thought it would. Lots of earth, chocolate and leather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padron42

NC San Cristobal Coloso

Used to like the big rg's but I guess I'm over that now.


----------



## Regiampiero

I had to go get one of these thanks to all of you. No really, thank you. I forgot how good they were.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> I had to go get one of these thanks to all of you. No really, thank you. I forgot how good they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I had a BOTL send me one in a bomb a few months ago. I smoked it last week and enjoyed it......
Having a KFC Kyotos now....


----------



## rockethead26

Avo Synchro Nicaragua. Bought a fiver of these back on Nov 5th. Smoked the first one ROTT and the second a few months later and gifted two. They were good, enjoyable smokes, but not at the top of my list. Today, after 7 months in the humi, the cigar was much more memorable. Chocolate, caramel sweetness, coffee and a bit of pepper and wood in the final third. The Synchro is worthy of another fiver with the proper rest.


----------



## gtechva

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto Extra

don't know if I'm an optimist, but I am a glass 9/10s full sorta guy


----------



## tonyzoc

I opted for an Opus X today and while it was a solid smoke all around I'd rather smoke a Padron 64 for $20


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

A Trinidad to start the night off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Opus X and a local bulovard wheat beer 










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Going to try scotch for the first time and am going to pair it up with a 64. If I like this tomorrow I will Father's Day myself with an adult size bottle and a 26. 







I will say the scotch is making the cigar taste amazing, however, I cannot say that the cigar is making the Scotch taste great. I think it's the glass. It's actually a wine glass. I think the rim is open too much and it's making me take in the fumes as I take a sip. The finish is not pleasant at first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Chris80 said:


> Going to try scotch for the first time and am going to pair it up with a 64. If I like this tomorrow I will Father's Day myself with an adult size bottle and a 26.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Celebrating Father's Day tonight I've got a padron 3000 and a jd Howard reserve both with my names on them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Nugent said:


> Celebrating Father's Day tonight I've got a padron 3000 and a jd Howard reserve both with my names on them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my first 3000 Maduro the other day and I definitely see a box in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Chris80 said:


> I had my first 3000 Maduro the other day and I definitely see a box in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will be my first. My wife got me the monster deal from holts 10 la Gloria Cubana and 10 la aroma de Cuba can't wait for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Been awhile since I was able to enjoy a cigar.
@Rondo Finally was able to smoke the Ave Maria Divinia and loved it! Great smoke output and nice flavor. Enjoyed this around the camp fire by myself after everyone went to bed. Definitely a cigar I would recommend and add to my own collection.
@Ranger0282 Really wanted to try the F55 so I went for it this evening. Should have waited for it to acclimate, but only had to relight it once. Very enjoyable smoke that I would add into my collection and share with others.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 #2 Maduro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheNakedGun

Rocky Patel Decade Toro


----------



## TheNakedGun

Hamlet (not sure of the name it's one he only makes for events)


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Second stick of the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

My father Connecticut. Bought it from B&M while on travels and it was way too wet. Complete waste.


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Nugent said:


> This will be my first. My wife got me the monster deal from holts 10 la Gloria Cubana and 10 la aroma de Cuba can't wait for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both great cigars!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> My father Connecticut. Bought it from B&M while on travels and it was way too wet. Complete waste.


I've had som bad ones from B&Ms if I'm going to smoke them immediately I always ask how long the box has been out and if it's anything less then a week I usually go for something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Flor de Oliva Toro with black coffee and sugar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I know I'm not getting JACK tomorrow as I tell my kids and wife that I don't want to do card holidays, though its nice to enjoy dinner with my FIL and I did when my father was alive.
> 
> But seriously, how could I justify buying the ST DuPont over the Xikar.... because some people had some things to say in their rating about the Xikar lighters being a toss up and even though the single torch lighter had great reviews I had to wonder about all the negatives on the doubles... I totally over thought it.
> 
> I wish my cutters were sharper, but I haven't had a problem before, so it definitely was the cigar. Sad as it is in a small tupperdor that has 2 72% Bovedas bags in there. It makes me not like cellophane wrappers. I don't ever seem to have the same issues with the naked cigars, but I am too much of a coward to go and remove all the cello off my stored sticks.
> 
> It probably has nothing to do with it anyway. It probably was an old 5er I bought and the stick was dry to begin with, although the rest of the cigar, binder and filer held ash like it was gold. I just hate getting a bad wrapper. I guess I have had a few bad experiences with bad wrapper and it makes me so frustrated.
> 
> The sites are complete enablers as well. I totally agree on that. Oh well the deal on the DuPont was 470, where they normally retail for way more, not that many pay retail, but it is what it is. I hope I don't have to use their brand of butane, as I still have a 5 pack of xikar fuel that I haven't touched. I should have bought a few more vertigo lighters and just kept them in reliable places. I haven't had one problem with that lighter in a full year. Scorch works fairly well, but I have had some frustrating moments. A give away dual torch with montecristo gives me fits as it lights up about 40% of the time then fades out just when you really need it. when it works it is very nice. I had an old single torch that was great but it just didn't last and no reason to fill up a lighter just to have it not work and have all the butane vent off over time.
> 
> At least it wasn't a car or something.
> 
> It looks as if I have a leak in my hot tub, thats 9 years old. I dread trying to track down the problem pipe. a wet sloppy mess but at least its warm out. I have to have a medical device implanted in my chest this Thursday as I have some crazy heart rhythm issue they can't determine a real cause for. Probably Atrial fib/flutter, but it comes and goes.
> 
> Things like this give me stress and that can't be good for the heart. Nap time now!
> 
> Happy Father's day to all you guys out there. It is nice having you kids say something and enjoy a meal with them. be well.


Oh man I hope they don't tell you to stop with cigars. You have been a driving force in my progression of this fine hobby. 
As far as my experience with cellos, I have a section in my big humi that I have removed all the cellos and I keep those as my "special sticks" however all my Padrons and Fuente get the cello removed when I rotate them from my tupperdor into my humi. I have found doing this kind of refines them into a slightly smoother smoke and enhance the flavors. Or perhaps that's all in my head I don't know. I have taken my small humidor and and filled it with all my Flor de Oliva's, Padrons and my JR Alt Montes. All cellos removed in there. I find that RH to be a little more stable then my big humi. I recently ditched my xikar 250 and put 5 65% bovedas in there and watching it through this weekend so far the RH hasn't climbed past 63% which I'm ok with. I may add a 6th once it really starts getting hot to see if it'll climb to 65% but I will just keep an eye on it for now. Henry turned me on to the 65% and I found the burn was better. If you remember my RH swings into the high 80's during the day in the summer but back down to the 60's at night. Ron made a great point that just because the hygrometer sais it's lower doesn't mean the cigar is back down necessarily so I'm trying the bovedas out in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> Oh man I hope they don't tell you to stop with cigars. You have been a driving force in my progression of this fine hobby.


D is a great Brother in so many ways and nobody's going to tell him what to do.
Well, I guess they can suggest all they want.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> D is a great Brother in so many ways and nobody's going to tell him what to do.
> 
> Well, I guess they _can_ tell him. :cheeky:


I absolutely agree there Ron!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Short story. Happy Fathers Day! Looking forward to grillin later.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.









AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats!


----------



## rockethead26

Yes! Congrats AZ330FZL.


----------



## kaufmabr

drew estate dirty rat. wow. very slow burner and definitely complex. each third changes very quickly and keeps things interesting (and delicious) even better, the next morning, no bad aftertaste!


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats brother. I wish you both a ton of good fortune, but she smoked cigars so you're already lucky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

AZ, congrats, Brother.
For the last 26 years, my wife has been the best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Wildone

Opus & Mojito.... Happy Sunday ...Happy Fathers Day.....


----------



## TCstr8

Congrats @AZ330FZL

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Dug out the first Ashton VSG I've ever smoked. It had been resting since last September. Had some wrapper damage at the band (which I think was glue under the band), which caused it to burn unevenly and not produce much smoke volume until the burn reached the damage. Started out meh, and then got progressively better all the way to the nub. Great complex and flavorful cigar, albeit a bit pricey compared to my usual comfort zone.

Gonna burn a Padron 1926 a little later today. FIL and my boys will be coming over to BBQ ribeyes, with some shrimp and scallops on the side.


P.S. Congrats AZ. We celebrated our 45th on April 24.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> Did I send one of these to Sean... if not shame on me!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


That's a negative ghost rider, but it's all good, can't wait to try what you sent after a weeks rest or so 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> AZ, congrats, Brother.
> 
> For the last 26 years, my wife has been the best thing that's ever happened to me.


I agree with this ten fold I'm so lucky to have her in my life. Enjoying a day at the lake with all my in-laws.

So far a great Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. A short 68 Bambine after dinner now with an AF Hemingway Signature on deck.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ams417

This weekend it was a Java Mint Friday night, followed Saturday by a JDN Fuerte on the boat, and a Guhrka something or another while swimming. Celebrated Saturday night with an Undercrown Toro and many, maybe a couple too many Miller Lite's. 4am is going to come early for the 6 hour drive to Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Thanks everyone we couldn't be happier and we look forward to living out our lives together. You are all great and that's why I really enjoy this forum. Thank you all again from both of us! 


AZ330FZL


----------



## Shunamaji

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Awesome! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

I like the Xikar HC Habano2 and Maduro2. Nice everyday cigars.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Congratulations to @AZ330FZL! I see she likes to enjoy the leaf herself. Nice catch!


----------



## fimpster

Alec Bradley Black Market Vandal PIF'ed from @Hudabear.


----------



## MrCrowley39

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats!

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Really enjoying my first Ave Maria Crusader! It only has 4 weeks of a power nap on it, but it's great and so smooth! Might be box worthy.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congratulations @AZ330FZL I wish you both a lifetime of happiness and many many years of sharing cigars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Good for you man! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Gifted to me by @ChampagneInHand aka Captain Illusione. 
A great combo of cherries, cream and coffee.

Thank you, Brother.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Turkmen

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats!!!


----------



## UBC03

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats


----------



## UBC03

Rough round. Good smoke.


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> That's a negative ghost rider, but it's all good, can't wait to try what you sent after a weeks rest or so
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I will send you one, I have a couple other sticks for your consideration too. haha

Consider it PIF+... ;-)


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64 with a glass of water. Just perfect...
Wife brought me out a diet cranberry juice mixed with seltzer water. Is a good pair. I had a cranberry juice earlier with a different cigar and it was not good at all. So Padron is pairing well with cran and seltz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Father's Day on the Golf course.
Cafe Com Leche early in the morning. 
San Lotano Maduro on the back 9. Both great smokes and very box worthy.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> I will send you one, I have a couple other sticks for your consideration too. haha
> 
> Consider it PIF+... ;-)


Sounds good, can I send anything in return sir?

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## UBC03

BigB2943 said:


> Padron 64 with a glass of water. Just perfect...
> Wife brought me out a diet cranberry juice mixed with seltzer water. Is a good pair. I had a cranberry juice earlier with a different cigar and it was not good at all. So Padron is pairing well with cran and seltz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you know there is a wookie smoking a cigar in your back yard? .just a heads up from one well pelted brother to another.


----------



## Ams417

Headed to the garage with a pack of Cracker Crumbs to sample. Lets see if they taste as good as the reviews.


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Sounds good, can I send anything in return sir?
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Nope, thanks for asking but not necessary.

Just enjoy!


----------



## Grey Goose

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


So awesome, what a great way to celebrate!

Live long and prosper young man. ;-)


----------



## Regiampiero

Had another bucanero full sail. These are becoming my favorite maduro. Dare I say even more than padron? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Had another bucanero full sail. These are becoming my favorite maduro. Dare I say even more than padron?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's what's great about cigars, they are so different to so many people. Different pallets pull different flavors and that's how we learn about different sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BigB2943 said:


>


FYI, when @UBC03 is a Mod, he will ban you for showing bare feet.
Just sayin'.


----------



## rockethead26

droy1958 said:


>


Picked one of these up at the local B&M last week. Looking forward to giving it a whirl.


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> That's what's great about cigars, they are so different to so many people. Different pallets pull different flavors and that's how we learn about different sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was only saying it because they have a similar flavor profile, but the bucaneros are way more intense whereas the padrons are more subtle. Not to mention double the price. Maybe I'm thinking more with my wallet, great smoke non the less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

UBC03 said:


> Did you know there is a wookie smoking a cigar in your back yard? .just a heads up from one well pelted brother to another.





Rondo said:


> FYI, when @UBC03 is a Mod, he will ban you for showing bare feet.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Hahaha you guys are too much. I love it! I figured if it's made in Nicaragua I may as well go barefoot. It's drift nitty hot and humid there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klepp

Liga UF-13. Great smoke


----------



## Drummerguy1584

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Congrats brother!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Nothing like some good ole fashioned RJ to round out another enjoyable Fathers Day! ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Cibao Valley

DPG Cuban Classic:

Not as good as the Blue Label but pretty good. Got progressively better after the first third.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Followed it up with LGC Gilded Age:
Tried one last Fall soon after I got them and was not impressed at all so I let the remainder of them rest until now and noticed a significant improvement. Turned out to be a pleasant smoke. It pays to rest everything. It just does.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Man O War Ruination, courtesy of a bomb from @Rondo

Lots of leather and earth, some bakers chocolate and some spice










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Man O War Ruination, courtesy of a bomb from @*Rondo*
> 
> Lots of leather and earth, some bakers chocolate and some spice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Right on Rondo!

Damn Sean, are you sure you play drums, and not bongos, lol, cause those mitts could play some bongos!!! Haha. ;-)


----------



## Grey Goose

Feeling like a rock star today... lol.










Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Flor de Valle while trying not to bake outside. I knew Thunderstorms were coming tonight so the good stick was had during the morning hours.

Decent but string smoke. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Vader1974

Twilight golf at Tour 18 on Saturday. Anejo for the front 9, Padron for the back.


----------



## Hudabear

Champagne InHand said:


> Warped Flor de Valle while trying not to bake outside. I knew Thunderstorms were coming tonight so the good stick was had during the morning hours.
> 
> Decent but string smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Really nice band.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> Right on Rondo!
> 
> Damn Sean, are you sure you play drums, and not bongos, lol, cause those mitts could play some bongos!!! Haha. ;-)


I do play bongos and congas as well but mostly stick to my drum kit... Yeah, people always say I should play piano with my giant hands

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## poppajon75

Congrats to AZ330FZL for sealing the deal! 
Didn't get pics today but, I had an AF Flora Fina 858 Natural today. I kinda like them. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Vader1974 said:


> Twilight golf at Tour 18 on Saturday. Anejo for the front 9, Padron for the back.


Looks like you have the timing down pretty good!:vs_cool:


----------



## AZ330FZL

Can't cigar today......too damn hot:









AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

AZ330FZL.

That's crazy. We're dying up here in Flagstaff where it's ONLY 95. I read that the high temp yesterday in AZ was 127 in a small town somewhere south of Phoenix. I'm hoping to get out around 5:30 or so to drink a cold one and smoke a good one.


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> Can't cigar today......too damn hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Damn...that's hot enough to cook on the hood of your car.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

rockethead26 said:


> AZ330FZL.
> 
> That's crazy. We're dying up here in Flagstaff where it's ONLY 95. I read that the high temp yesterday in AZ was 127 in a small town somewhere south of Phoenix. I'm hoping to get out around 5:30 or so to drink a cold one and smoke a good one.


Not too much better out here in coastal CA... 95 here today, made my wineador jump up to 68... Grrrrrr. House built in the 60's with no insulation in the walls. Been running the Small portable AC we have 24/7

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Beautiful evening for a Buenaventura and im trying Johnny Walker Black







Molasses, pecans leather. Pairs very nicely with the JW Black scotch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

rockethead26 said:


> AZ330FZL.
> 
> That's crazy. We're dying up here in Flagstaff where it's ONLY 95. I read that the high temp yesterday in AZ was 127 in a small town somewhere south of Phoenix. I'm hoping to get out around 5:30 or so to drink a cold one and smoke a good one.


Won't break under 100 until after 10pm. May not get lower than 90 before it starts going back up tomorrow. Enjoy being up north, nice to get a break from the heat at least when the sun goes down up there.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Today's smoke. Got 10 of these and 10 la Gloria Cubana serie r. Fired one of these up while the kids are napping and the wife is in the tub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Dirty Rat. 
Less flavorful than a #9, but a good blue collar cigar.









How that Wookie got in my boxers, I'll never know.


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> My first Dirty Rat.
> Less flavorful than a #9, but a good blue collar cigar.
> 
> View attachment 79737
> 
> 
> How that Wookie got in my boxers, I'll never know.


:vs_laugh:

Hey Ron, that's the pics of my box of CC's on your tablet! Nice!


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> My first Dirty Rat.
> Less flavorful than a #9, but a good blue collar cigar.
> 
> View attachment 79737
> 
> 
> How that Wookie got in my boxers, I'll never know.


I like rocket's post in the background.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Beautiful evening for a Buenaventura and im trying Johnny Walker Black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice accessories, Chris!


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> Nice accessories, Chris!


Thanks Rocket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Just finished a 3 year old 1844. Such a good smoke if you can invest the time. Coffee, cocoa and sweet tobacco syrupy goodness. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Having my first La Aroma de Cuba from a sampler. Wouldn't say it's a knock your socks off smoke but it's a solid cigar.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Having my first La Aroma de Cuba from a sampler. Wouldn't say it's a knock your socks off smoke but it's a solid cigar.


I love LADC. Try a Mi Amor with some rest on it. Those are fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## tonyzoc

All My Ex's...nice cigar


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Chris80 said:


> I love LADC. Try a Mi Amor with some rest on it. Those are fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mi amor is a great cigar without a doubt on my favorites. I smoked it rott from my b&m can only imagine what some rest will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Just had a perfect little Papas Fritas. First night here with no wind after it cooled down and I was really enjoying the copious amounts of beautiful blue smoke this little guy was putting out. Sorry, no pics as I was enjoying the smoke too much to interrupt it.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephare

Got around to smoking my Oliva Serie G Maduro tonight. Overall a pretty good stick with an excellent draw. Much better than my recent Gurkha experience. Went surprisingly well with an ice cold glass of Merry Monks. =)


----------



## Regiampiero

mephare said:


> Got around to smoking my Oliva Serie G Maduro tonight. Overall a pretty good stick with an excellent draw. Much better than my recent Gurkha experience. Went surprisingly well with an ice cold glass of Merry Monks. =)


The Gs are good, but stay away from the thin gauges like the lancero. They always have problems with draw on those, too bad I bought a box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

First one of these I have tried, will definitely try another.










http://www.cigar.com/cigars/12093/carlos-torano-exodus-1959-50-years/

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked an Illusione 88 for Father's Day. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## azmadurolover

AZ330FZL said:


> Well it's official....She said YES. Plan came together and it was a great night. We went and had some cigars to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


congrats to you both!


----------



## pistol

An inch and a half into an LFD Factory Press II from a few years back (maybe 5 or so?). This thing is actually pretty incredible, the burn is a bit off, but it tastes fantastic. Typical LFD smoke- full body, plenty of smoke, a nice dose of peppery spice and sweet tobacco taste. It's a little bit more nuanced than I remember, but not much, it's still a pretty in your face smoke. It's a nice change of pace for sure and I'm really digging it.


----------



## Rondo

I got a little pissed off at work today, which is a rarity. 
By lunch, I knew what I needed to do, and here I am.


----------



## php007

A blast from the past










Davidoff Swiss Regional










AVO mystery blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

php007 said:


> A blast from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't want that old stick, just send it to me and I'll replace it with something new. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

So far not a bad stick, but not great either. I have a couple more to try down the road.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

AZ330FZL said:


> Can't cigar today......too damn hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


It's been hotter than a wh0re$ @$$ on nickel day here in Oklahoma also for the last week or so. Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul this evening....


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo Craft Series Amber


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> View attachment 79769
> 
> 
> I got a little pissed off at work today, which is a rarity.
> 
> By lunch, I knew what I needed to do, and here I am.


I know that feeling very well. But I never get to leave for a cigar. Hope your day got better after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

droy1958 said:


> It's been hotter than a wh0re$ @$$ on nickel day here in Oklahoma also for the last week or so. Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul this evening....


Yeah it's hard to go out for a smoke @7-8pm and it's still 105-110. Low overnight hits a balmy 91.  but that's not till 5or 6am. Glad your getting a game to get one in! Enjoy it!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

MrCrowley39 said:


> So far not a bad stick, but not great either. I have a couple more to try down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Ya had one a couple days ago, wasn't an ah ha moment sort of stick... ;-)


----------



## Ams417

Had a few drinks with the boss and some coworkers after a meeting in Dallas. I was provided an Opus X, my first one, in celebration of my 36th birthday. I enjoyed it, even if it was over humidified and had burn issues.>


----------



## MrCrowley39

Grey Goose said:


> Ya had one a couple days ago, wasn't an ah ha moment sort of stick... ;-)


Different stick last time, that was the 5 Vegas Series A. Very different flavours. The series A was better compared to this.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Flor De Oliva

I'm always surprised by how nicely these burn and draw. Especially considering their price.


----------



## Grey Goose

MrCrowley39 said:


> Different stick last time, that was the 5 Vegas Series A. Very different flavours. The series A was better compared to this.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


No no, I had that same 5V Gold stick a couple days ago... and it didn't strike me as an ah ha moment. ;-)


----------



## MrCrowley39

Grey Goose said:


> No no, I had that same 5V Gold stick a couple days ago... and it didn't strike me as an ah ha moment. ;-)


*facepalm* That makes more sense now! Lol I feel the same way, I'll try the others and then decide if it's 5ver worthy, for me I know it's not box worthy.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Grey Goose said:


> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


 @MrCrowley39 This one is the same, yes?


----------



## MrCrowley39

Grey Goose said:


> @MrCrowley39 This one is the same, yes?


Basically yes, I've got the torpedo version, can't see it being too different.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

AZ330FZL said:


> Yeah it's hard to go out for a smoke @7-8pm and it's still 105-110. Low overnight hits a balmy 91.  but that's not till 5or 6am. Glad your getting a game to get one in! Enjoy it!
> 
> AZ330FZL


We're just high ninties, but the humidity is higher than a Georgia pine. Can't wait to mow the yard, then go to the farm and get on the John Deere and brushhog....


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday @Ams417 :clap2:
I break out an X every few months.
Haven't fallen in love with the profile yet.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Opened a box of CH Headley Grange coronas, that have been resting since last Christmas. I love these creamy honeyed graham cracker flavors in these cigars.


----------



## Ams417

Rondo said:


> Happy Birthday @Ams417 :clap2:
> I break out an X every few months.
> Haven't fallen in love with the profile yet.


Thank you Sir. I plan to revisit the Opus, I had a choice between it and a Padron 64. Thought I'd take a chance. It was from a humidor in a steakhouse in Dallas. Must have been a new box, I had to leave a third of it behind. It just wouldn't burn for me.


----------



## Hudabear




----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> View attachment 79769
> 
> 
> I got a little pissed off at work today, which is a rarity.
> 
> By lunch, I knew what I needed to do, and here I am.


I've got this feeling before, but I've never been allowed to cut off a coworkers hand and burn it to use as a cigar rest.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 79769
> 
> 
> I got a little pissed off at work today, which is a rarity.
> By lunch, I knew what I needed to do, and here I am.


There's very few perks with my job, but being able to snap out and scream at your coworkers is the best one.


----------



## George007

After work round of golf. These never get old!


----------



## azmadurolover

Hudabear said:


>


 I love this smoke........have a box en route as we speak from el diablo.........$124.......woohoo!


----------



## Hudabear

azmadurolover said:


> I love this smoke........have a box en route as we speak from el diablo.........$124.......woohoo!


That's great. I paid 9.70 plus tax at the B&M.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed one of my favorite Illusione Epernay, but the JR Alternate was sure good too. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ams417

azmadurolover said:


> I love this smoke........have a box en route as we speak from el diablo.........$124.......woohoo!


That's one of I'd like to try. Once the cigar funds recover a little.


----------



## Chris80

Seeing is how I didn't get outside last night, I am having a Padron 5000 Maduro with The Glenlevit 12. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Seeing is how I didn't get outside last night, I am having a Padron 5000 Maduro with The Glenlevit 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the new glass make a difference for your Glenlivet experience?


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Did the new glass make a difference for your Glenlivet experience?


I don't know if the glass is actually making the difference or if it's because I put about a teaspoon of ice cold bottled water on it and let it sit a few minutes. MUCH BETTER then the other night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ams417 said:


> Thank you Sir. I plan to revisit the Opus, I had a choice between it and a Padron 64. Thought I'd take a chance. It was from a humidor in a steakhouse in Dallas. Must have been a new box, I had to leave a third of it behind. It just wouldn't burn for me.


If it was Del Frisco's Steakhouse, it was that way many years ago. You're better off bringing your own as they're too humid. Not sure if they require you buy one from them, but you didn't have to 18-20 years ago.....smoking a Joya De Nicaragua....


----------



## Ams417

droy1958 said:


> If it was Del Frisco's Steakhouse, it was that way many years ago. You're better off bringing your own as they're too humid. Not sure if they require you buy one from them, but you didn't have to 18-20 years ago.....


Bob's Chop House. A really nice place. No one else complained, but no one else smoked the Opus.


----------



## Regiampiero

Undercrown belicoso. This thing puts out more foot smoke than eighteenth century locomotive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ams417 said:


> Bob's Chop House. A really nice place. No one else complained, but no one else smoked the Opus.


Yessir it's very nice. I remember when you could smoke a cigar at Ruth's Chris Steakhouse in Dallas....


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> Undercrown belicoso. This thing puts out more foot smoke than eighteenth century locomotive.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yep, it's like the Liga 9....


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: PA Oscuro wrap, Dom binder, Dom ligero, Corojo seco, Corojo viso and Nic habano seco.


----------



## rockethead26

A nice Padron Delicias Maduro Corona tonight with a Blue Moon. A nice hour spent on the back patio with my wife.

Chris, glad you're enjoying the scotch better. A little water and some sit time makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## fimpster

I didn't have time for a long smoke tonight, so I went with this little tasty gem. 
Padron 1926 #35 (corona) Maduro


----------



## Ams417

Surrogates Cracker Crumbs while weed eating. Did I mention I hate yard work? Allergies suck.


----------



## Grey Goose

Yes that is a little Charlie Parker you hear playing in the background... ;-)









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## rockethead26

droy1958 said:


> Yep, it's like the Liga 9....


and the Papas Fritas!


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Today's early morning smoke. Thanks to @eliot and the noob pif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Nugent said:


> Today's early morning smoke. Thanks to @eliot and the noob pif
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it?? I've never tried the Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Gran habano Connecticut #1 - earthy, cream, spice, nice relaxing smoke


----------



## TheNakedGun

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## TheNakedGun

Rocky Patel Freedom


----------



## Hudabear

TheNakedGun said:


> Rocky Patel Freedom


How is this stick treating you? I have a bunch taking a little snooze and haven't lit one up yet.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying an afternoon birthday smoke after spending the morning with my son on his school field trip.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Chris80 said:


> How is it?? I've never tried the Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was great for an everyday cigar. And at the price it can't be beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

TheNakedGun said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


Great cigar, one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Hudabear said:


> How is this stick treating you? I have a bunch taking a little snooze and haven't lit one up yet.


...Hey I have one of these too. haha


----------



## Regiampiero

MrCrowley39 said:


> Enjoying an afternoon birthday smoke after spending the morning with my son on his school field trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Going to the well today, there are almost like comfort food for me.... lol.









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## MrCrowley39

Regiampiero said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## droy1958

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quantum....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 79929


This... Is waiting for me when I get home later. Plus courtesy of Rondo's generosity.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

A gift from @Rondo 
Ortega Serie-D-Black. Continuing my scotch tasting. Chivas Regal tonight 
Can't post a photo for some reason. Thanks Ron!
This is a very different cigar. Though very simple it is very tastey. Exactly the same from start to finish. I don't know if it's the scotch but the wrapper is very sweet. I think the scotch is slightly more powerful then the cigar but it is working. 
This is one of the most perfectly constructed cigars I've had yet. Perfect burn and sharp ash. Wish I could post pictures. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

2009 Pardomo habano corojo torpedo. Nice sweet and floral smoke. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Local international market (Jungle Jim's) hosts Cigar Night every Thursday. Tonight's manufacturer was Warped Heads. Went to check it out with my father. Had a La Imperiosa. Not bad. Was a great time, plan on heading back often.


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> A gift from @Rondo
> Ortega Serie-D-Black. Continuing my scotch tasting. Chivas Regal tonight
> Can't post a photo for some reason. Thanks Ron!
> This is a very different cigar. Though very simple it is very tastey. Exactly the same from start to finish. I don't know if it's the scotch but the wrapper is very sweet. I think the scotch is slightly more powerful then the cigar but it is working.
> This is one of the most perfectly constructed cigars I've had yet. Perfect burn and sharp ash. Wish I could post pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ortega? Does it taste like canned taco meat?


----------



## AZ330FZL

TCstr8 said:


> Local international market (Jungle Jim's) hosts Cigar Night every Thursday. Tonight's manufacturer was Warped Heads. Went to check it out with my father. Had a La Imperiosa. Not bad. Was a great time, plan on heading back often.


Love those, great smoke. Crowned Heads makes some tasty cigars. Try the Jericho Hill of you get a chance.

AZ330FZL


----------



## TCstr8

AZ330FZL said:


> Love those, great smoke. Crowned Heads makes some tasty cigars. Try the Jericho Hill of you get a chance.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Have had a Jericho Hill, and it was one of the cigars tonight (for the entry fee). So got another one to put away. I agree. Very good smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This Nub Cameroon is quite delightful. Would hold up well against any Habano. Just so many good flavors.










Thanks again Rondo!!!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## eliot

Cain Straight Ligero.

Oops, accidentally deleted the picture with the band.


----------



## Grey Goose

This will be my third of these, have enjoyed the first couple, looking forward to more of the same...

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## rockethead26

MrCrowley39 said:


> Enjoying an afternoon birthday smoke after spending the morning with my son on his school field trip.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rockethead26

eliot said:


> Cain Straight Ligero.
> 
> Oops, accidentally deleted the picture with the band.


That would kick me hard in the gut. Someday I may be able to wear big boy pants when it comes to ligero.


----------



## eliot

rockethead26 said:


> That would kick me hard in the gut. Someday I may be able to wear big boy pants when it comes to ligero.


You might like this one if you want a little spiciness. It's not as strong as the Punisher @UBC03 sent me. Now THAT one was spicy!


----------



## BigB2943

Padron and creeping over the fence at the golf course









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cohiba Black Crystal Tubo









Espresso with raw sugar on the lips, mint on the long and orange pepper thru the nose. 
As good as an LP9, but without the cinnamon and licorice. 
This is very tasty but, less complex.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Today's smoke along with my home made ash tray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Gonna try and tackle this little fatty on a rainy afternoon... 
My first one of these, I hear they are pretty full bodied, let's hope it doesn't tackle me... ha.









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## x man

opus oscuro #4


----------



## Turkmen

This is becoming my new favorite.. Yum....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Picked up this thing at the event yesterday as well as some new swag.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

This guy


----------



## TonyB6255

Sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and. Diamond Crown Maximus. This might have the smoothest draw of any cigar I've smoked. Taste pretty damn good also!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Red Dot tubo with Rootbeer and spiced rum over ice.

El cigar esta no bueno. Asi asi. 









Definitely a Nic stick. Flavors are getting better as it heads towards the final third. Still glad it was gifted and sells not purchase. Of course that's all a matter of personal preference.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Series R Maddy 5....


----------



## droy1958

Kyle Nugent said:


> View attachment 79977
> View attachment 79985
> 
> 
> Today's smoke along with my home made ash tray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just seen you're from Metairie. I used to live on Gillen St. and Elmwwod Parkway back in the late sixties. Used to walk down Elmwwod to St. Philip Neri Catholic school.....


----------



## Kyle Nugent

droy1958 said:


> I just seen you're from Metairie. I used to live on Gillen St. and Elmwwod Parkway back in the late sixties. Used to walk down Elmwwod to St. Philip Neri Catholic school.....


That's not too far from my house. I live by the courthouse on David drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Padron 6000 Maduro. Such a good, solid smoke.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Kyle Nugent said:


> That's not too far from my house. I live by the courthouse on David drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too far. I remember the canal behind the backyard, and heading east down West Esplenade we would get to Lake Ponchartrain, and up on Airline Highway was all the uppity places like McDonalds. I remember when Burger King came in. It was friggin' amazing how fast you received your order. Seems like Oschner's Hospital was near there also....


----------



## Navistar

Currently having an Oliva serie O


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> Currently having an Oliva serie O


The Oliva O, hOme sweet hOme... ;-)


----------



## Rondo

BigB2943 said:


> Padron and creeping over the fence at the golf course










Oh Mrs. Crane, you little monkey woman.


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> The Oliva O, hOme sweet hOme... ;-)


Can't go wrong with the Oliva O. About to see how it pairs with Johnny Walker Black. It will be my first scotch blend. I have been a single malt snob for over a year. Lol


----------



## TheNakedGun

LFD 1994 This is a really good smoke I have really enjoyed these cigars


----------



## Navistar

I'm not very impressed with the JW Black.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a nay sayer here but Scotch is over-priced and over-rated. 
Give me a good North American whiskey or an aged rum. Other than many bourbons, Canadian/Tennessee whiskeys and small batch from where ever as well as some great runs are the better, more flavorful and smooth option with just as much complexity.
I know in Florida and other states Rum is the new Scotch or Bourbon. Stock up while you can still buy it at reasonable prices. 

I like my spirits. And try to choose wisely. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Over rated? I don't think so. Over priced? Hell yes. 

Each palate is different but I prefer scotch over most other whisky, especially most bourbons I have had. I do enjoy others if they haven't been aged in bourbon barrels.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro well aged. Paired with a Disoronno in


----------



## Champagne InHand

Navistar said:


> Over rated? I don't think so. Over priced? Hell yes.
> 
> Each palate is different but I prefer scotch over most other whisky, especially most bourbons I have had. I do enjoy others if they haven't been aged in bourbon barrels.


I like Rye. Especially Canadian and small batch stuff. I'm not a fan of JW Black either. I've had the blue. Not bad but insanely over-priced.

I like the Highland and less prayed smoky Scotch but like said earlier I've really enjoyed a lot of Rum. The Plantation reserve. Barbados Rum aged 5 years in previously used cognac barrels. Owned by a cognac company, so go figure.

Had a whiskey called "High Desert," my son-in-law bought as he helped build the distillery. It's not that bad.

I'm not a bourbon guy but dabbled in it for a bit. Just "too sweet," for me, even with water or on the rocks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Scotch has been an interesting venture. Although I've only had a couple of miniatures, it is a welcome companion to cigars. I may give Jack Daniels a try and try some different spiced rums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I will look out for that rum. I'm always trying new things. Hardly ever drink the same thing two nights in a row. 

Colorado is like the Mecca of craft beer and I love a dirty martini, scotch and tequila. No experience with rum but it has crossed my mind. Shoot me a pm of a couple good rums that I may find at a liquor store in Colorado, please kind sir.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> I'm not very impressed with the JW Black.


JW Black I found was a lot of honey flavors. Not bad but very sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> JW Black I found was a lot of honey flavors. Not bad but very sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I think I have just grown an unhealthy attachment to the sherry matured bottles like Macallan, Glendronach and Balvenie


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Agreed. I think I have just grown an unhealthy attachment to the sherry matured bottles like Macallan, Glendronach and Balvenie


That's what I'm looking I try next! Going shopping tomorrow. May also get a box of stogies to go along with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Agreed. I think I have just grown an unhealthy attachment to the sherry matured bottles like Macallan, Glendronach and Balvenie


I'm trying JW Red. Not as smooth as Black and Glenlevit 12 is better IMO. Pairing with Padron 2000 Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris I followed you and bought a few shooters yesterday. Found JW black and red, tobermory and ledaig which are single malts. I have always bought bottles and get disappointed regularly so now I am looking for single serves.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Chris I followed you and bought a few shooters yesterday. Found JW black and red, tobermory and ledaig which are single malts. I have always bought bottles and get disappointed regularly so now I am looking for single serves.


Trust me, alcohol was not going to be a purchased blindly at the alarming rate I did with cigars hahaha. I spent a lot of money on sticks that I didn't like at all but hey you don't know until you try right? I'm trying the different scotches to find a profile I like. So far sweet like honey isn't bad but I'm looking for more fruits and floral. I think the sherry barreled may be the key but I have to find some shooters. Going to try a couple of different places tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Trust me, alcohol was not going to be a purchased blindly at the alarming rate I did with cigars hahaha. I spent a lot of money on sticks that I didn't like at all but hey you don't know until you try right? I'm trying the different scotches to find a profile I like. So far sweet like honey isn't bad but I'm looking for more fruits and floral. I think the sherry barreled may be the key but I have to find some shooters. Going to try a couple of different places tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked two superstores yesterday and didn't see any samplers with sherry. If I see some tomorrow I will grab it for you. So far, the shooters for scotch have been very slim.


----------



## Chris80

We have state run liquor stores here but some are bigger then others. The one that's like 5 minutes up the road is smaller then the one about 10 minutes in the other direction. I'm heading out that way tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

MOW Puro Authentico

FWIW, I typically go bourbon. Though I'm far from an aficionado. Also my cigar pairings are usually beer. New World with a DuClaw Sweet Baby Jesus is freakin dynamite - highly recommend if you can get DuClaw distribution


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> I like Rye. Especially Canadian and small batch stuff. I'm not a fan of JW Black either. I've had the blue. Not bad but insanely over-priced.
> 
> I like the Highland and less prayed smoky Scotch but like said earlier I've really enjoyed a lot of Rum. The Plantation reserve. Barbados Rum aged 5 years in previously used cognac barrels. Owned by a cognac company, so go figure.
> 
> Had a whiskey called "High Desert," my son-in-law bought as he helped build the distillery. It's not that bad.
> 
> I'm not a bourbon guy but dabbled in it for a bit. Just "too sweet," for me, even with water or on the rocks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm a rum guy too. Have you tried Ron Zacapa solera 23? That's my favorite and in second pillar dark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yep. Zacapa is a staple as well as Mount Gay XO, El Dorado 12, or 15 year, Angostra and Appleton 12 year. I like to put a cube or two of ice in mine if sipping. Otherwise cane sugar Pepsi, a bit of pineapple juice, ginger beer/ale. Such a versatile drink alone or plays well with others. 

A veritable bargain when talking spirits. Flor del Cana and Zaya are both good too. Bacardi just doesn't taste the same any longer. 

For spiced I like Sailor Jerry's and the Captain, but sometimes just need black strap from Gosling's. So many interpretations of rum as well. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## GrouchoM

El Rey Del Mundo Reserva Nicaragua


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Yep. Zacapa is a staple as well as Mount Gay XO, El Dorado 12, or 15 year, Angostra and Appleton 12 year. I like to put a cube or two of ice in mine if sipping. Otherwise cane sugar Pepsi, a bit of pineapple juice, ginger beer/ale. Such a versatile drink alone or plays well with others.
> 
> A veritable bargain when talking spirits. Flor del Cana and Zaya are both good too. Bacardi just doesn't taste the same any longer.
> 
> For spiced I like Sailor Jerry's and the Captain, but sometimes just need black strap from Gosling's. So many interpretations of rum as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yes I like an ice cube in it too, it cuts the strength and let's the butterscotch come out. I never mixed though, I usually mix the black seal. Also zaya is in my shelf as well, but never hear of angostra or appleton. I think I got done homework to do. And some sipping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Celebrating with some buddies tonight for the engagement Jack.....VanWinkle....and Monte.....










Went from 0 to 100 real quick......










AZ330FZL


----------



## php007

Tried something new










Something old










Something New










Finished with something old










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Good Morning everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great pic @Chris80


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Good morning to you. I agree with Ron, nice pic.


----------



## Chris80

Thank you @Rondo and @rockethead26. My usual Saturday and Sunday morning routine when I'm not working. Those make great early cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

I'll have one with ya Chris... ;-)









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Navistar

Currently having my favorite breakfast stick, the Padron 2000 maduro with a cup of black coffee. Beautiful 70 degree morning to watch the kids play at the park and have my breakfast smoke.


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64. The wife asked for a few puffs and I said it's nice that you are taking somewhat of an interest in my hobbies. She sat with me while I enjoyed this smoke. I let her know it's nice I don't have to sneak smokes anymore. She has semi embraced it and just wants me to not smoke around our future kids.

Last week she said I stink and smoke too much so this is great headway for me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

BigB2943 said:


> Padron 64. The wife asked for a few puffs and I said it's nice that you are taking somewhat of an interest in my hobbies. She sat with me while I enjoyed this smoke. I let her know it's nice I don't have to sneak smokes anymore. She has semi embraced it and just wants me to not smoke around our future kids.
> 
> Last week she said I stink and smoke too much so this is great headway for me!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I wish you luck on that subject. Once I think my gf is coming around SPLAT it's back to square 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Big assed Man O' War while doing yard work. I didn't expect much but it was an enjoyable stick. Hitting up a friend's birthday later and will bring something nice.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Oh I wish you luck on that subject. Once I think my gf is coming around SPLAT it's back to square 1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes.

I spoke too soon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Padilla Habano. One of my favorite cheap sticks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

#3 on day. Ave Maria Divinia. Big fan of this one. Still waiting to smoke the one @fimpster sent me (looks to be different vitola than the ones I have)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Oliva V Melanio Natural in Perfecto. By the way, has anyone ever noticed there's a secret compartment under the Melanio boxes with a boveda pack? I just threw one box away and the shelf came lose and a boveda pack came out. Open the other 2 and the same thing, actually one was the original white packs. I just though it was funny how you never know what's under your nose.


----------



## Navistar

Currently having a Ghurka Heritage. Nice wrapper with cedar taste and smell. Has some sweetness. Very little spice. Nice smoke for a hot day with a cool drink.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a Don Tomas Maduro last night.


----------



## George007

Early morning spa day with the girl then we spent the day by the pool cooking out. Padron 1964 Family Reserve #44. Very box worthy and would highly recommend.


----------



## eliot

NUB Connecticut


----------



## Navistar

Dam, I have never had a cigar tunnel as much as this Ghurka. Is that construction or dampness or both?


----------



## Jade Falcon

BigB2943 said:


> How is the root beer pair with cigars? I usually go Diet Coke or water because I don't drink alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I'm a little late to this brief conversation.

Like you, I don't drink alcohol. And when I smoke, I almost always exclusively drink Rootbeer. And if that's not available, a Dr. Pepper.

I've got a 6-pack of Henry Weinhard's Rootbeer in the fridge; if you get a chance to drink one of those with a cigar, do so. The cream evens out the flavor, and the beverage is smooth without any bite.

Here's a list of non-alcoholic beverages for cigar smoking:

https://www.***************.com/blog/top-ten-non-alcoholic-beverage-pairings-for-cigars/

EDIT: replace the dotted out part above with *best cigar prices* without the spacing.

Not sure why that's blocking out that address, but that's REALLY annoying. Come on folks, fix the filter.

:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Nub seems to be popular around here. I will have to give them a try. Been a little hesitant due to the large gauge.


----------



## BigB2943

Jade Falcon said:


> Sorry I'm a little late to this brief conversation.
> 
> Like you, I don't drink alcohol. And when I smoke, I almost always exclusively drink Rootbeer. And if that's not available, a Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I've got a 6-pack of Henry Weinhard's Rootbeer in the fridge; if you get a chance to drink one of those with a cigar, do so. The cream evens out the flavor, and the beverage is smooth without any bite.
> 
> Here's a list of non-alcoholic beverages for cigar smoking:
> 
> https://www.**********/
> 
> EDIT: replace the dotted out part above with *best cigar prices* without the spacing.
> 
> Not sure why that's blocking out that address, but that's REALLY annoying. Come on folks, fix the filter.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Hey thanks man!!! That's a hidden gem for me. I'm usually using water and Diet Coke. Also venture into club soda with a splash of cran. However this link is great. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

BigB2943 said:


> Hey thanks man!!! That's a hidden gem for me. I'm usually using water and Diet Coke. Also venture into club soda with a splash of cran. However this link is great. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet, glad I was able to help! Were you able to open the link okay?


----------



## Kyle Nugent

The reason I haven't had a stick yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Jade Falcon said:


> Sorry I'm a little late to this brief conversation.
> 
> Like you, I don't drink alcohol. And when I smoke, I almost always exclusively drink Rootbeer. And if that's not available, a Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I've got a 6-pack of Henry Weinhard's Rootbeer in the fridge; if you get a chance to drink one of those with a cigar, do so. The cream evens out the flavor, and the beverage is smooth without any bite.
> 
> Here's a list of non-alcoholic beverages for cigar smoking:
> 
> https://www.***************.com/blog/top-ten-non-alcoholic-beverage-pairings-for-cigars/
> 
> EDIT: replace the dotted out part above with *best cigar prices* without the spacing.
> 
> Not sure why that's blocking out that address, but that's REALLY annoying. Come on folks, fix the filter.
> 
> :vs_cool:


It may have been a post you made that I saw the root beer suggestion. Though I do enjoy a libation from time to time I'm really digging root beer with my smokes lately. It just really seems to go well with any smoke I've tried with it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2...If you enjoy an Oscuro wrapper, one should give this a try.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## poppajon75

My first Undercrown courtesy of @SoCal Gunner by way of the Noob PIF. From the rich pre light scent of cocoa I knew I was in for a treat. This is a cigar I would definately smoke again.







It provides generous amounts of smoke with a great draw.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Nub seems to be popular around here. I will have to give them a try. Been a little hesitant due to the large gauge.


I have one buried in my humidor that came with a bulk buy around Christmas. I haven't had it yet because I laugh everytime is see it hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

poppajon75 said:


> It may have been a post you made that I saw the root beer suggestion. Though I do enjoy a libation from time to time I'm really digging root beer with my smokes lately. It just really seems to go well with any smoke I've tried with it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I love root beer with cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2...If you enjoy an Oscuro wrapper, one should give this a try.....





Navistar said:


> Dam, I have never had a cigar tunnel as much as this Ghurka. Is that construction or dampness or both?


Probably both, but I have no idea how it was stored and for how long. Gurks are hit and miss for construction issues. The Class Regent has been the best for construction and taste for me. I've had a few Shaggy Lanceros that were decent also, but that's as far as I'm willing to take the brand. Too many smokes that one can purchase for the same price that don't have near the issues....


----------



## BigB2943

Jade Falcon said:


> You bet, glad I was able to help! Were you able to open the link okay?


I followed your directions and got rite too it. Link was a bust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

To me it seems the two biggest names that have the most hit or miss is Gurkha and Rocky Patel. Maybe because they offer sooooooooooooo many different blends the QC is nearly impossible to control? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Guys I have this app called cigar scanner. Try it out. It rocks. You take a pic of cigar and info for it pops up. Totally cool. 









Pic from cigar scanner 
















Oh and it has reviews by others and appropriate pricing for them as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darn thing is wrong though. I'm smoking a 50year anniversary natural not 85 maduro

70 minute smoke


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Robusto Gordo


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

30 min down - it is getting better and better


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I just had a CAO MX2 Robusto like an hour ago.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BigB2943 said:


> Guys I have this app called cigar scanner. Try it out. It rocks. You take a pic of cigar and info for it pops up. Totally cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from cigar scanner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it has reviews by others and appropriate pricing for them as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darn thing is wrong though. I'm smoking a 50year anniversary natural not 85 maduro
> 
> 70 minute smoke


I tried this app about a year back and much like Cigar Boss, I found it too be useless much of the time. Cigar Boss wants to sell you sticks from their vendors and cigar scanner on,y found very popular sticks. I have yet to find a great app but I want to try the one hudabear has for inventory. Will keep on searching. I need to quantify how much I am actually smoking away. I'm sure it's a lot. I guess we all have our vices though.

It's past midnight and I'm still thinking about going outside for a late night smoke when in all sense I should be turning in.

I smoked a great Padron 5000 today at my buddies birthday. It was excellent. Then found and AVO Connie sitting in the bottom of the humidor. Had it while walking the dog. It was "meh," at best. I like ending the day with a great stick as opposed to a meh stick!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Cibao Valley

Montecristo Monte:


----------



## Hudabear

Kyle Nugent said:


> View attachment 80185
> 
> 
> The reason I haven't had a stick yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


601,105 is pretty darn hot lol.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Hudabear said:


> 601,105 is pretty darn hot lol.


Extremely. I can't wait to move into the new house and have a garage to smoke it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

lroy76 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










I must say that is one NICE ashtray you have there my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Enjoying a JR Alt to the CC Montecristo with coffee this morning. 
These sticks do not have the best construction (flakey ash and burn issues and they do go out quite often) but they sure do have a nice taste for a fairly inexpensive medium cigar. They are filled with flavors of nuts, give off a decent creamy smoke too. They have a nice buttery flavor on the retroX. I would almost compare them to the Montecristo classic line but will not say it's a replacement. I really enjoy these and haven't had a "bad one" yet. Give them some rest, I've had these a few months now and they are great. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I dabbled with an Illusione 68 Bambine that I lit for about 10 minutes last night. Surprisingly it was quite tasty and nubbbable. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I dabbled with an Illusione 68 Bambine that I lit for about 10 minutes last night. Surprisingly it was quite tasty and nubbbable.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You love your Illusiones like I love my Fuentes and Padrons. That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I was feeling like a San Cristobal elegancia, but I'm out . This is going to have do.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Hot day sitting by the pool with my girl. San Lotano Maduro. I love these! Very very box worthy!


----------



## Navistar

Cibao Valley said:


> Montecristo Monte:


Got one of these resting. How are they?


----------



## Chris80

Freshly cut grass. Nice shady spot under the tree. Filling the babies pool up. Beautiful day to try this beauty that was gifted to me by @Rondo. 
The wrapper smells very strongly of cocoa and coffee. Amazing how clear the aroma is. The foot smells the same. This will be my first Opus. Today just seems like a great day to enjoy it. 
The birds are chirping, the kids are playing and the GF is in a good mood. 
Pre light draw is cocoa. 
I toasted lightly and lit. The first two draws was a huge blast of hazelnuts and walnut skins. I am extremely excited for to see how this developes. 
Extremely smooth tobacco. The retroX is like none other. It is chocolate chip pancakes on the exhale and hot fudge on the retroX.








Slight spice on the draw as I'm into the halfway point. Flavors are changing into more spice and less chocolate. The mouth feel is a little dryer now too. Im drinking water with this as I don't want anything else influencing the flavors since this is my first opus. This little stick is an outstanding firecracker of flavors and packs a bit of a punch. I call this a full flavor medium to full strength stick.















The Modus Tool has so many uses!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Despite my difficulty separating the band design from a can of chili peppers logo, this is a damn fine looking cigar!

Dark, oily wrapper, smooth texture, firm construction, good looking filler tobacco, I am really interested in getting into this bad boy!










BTW guys, this was sent to me by RRRRRONDOOOOO, thx to him for that!

Here's what I found out about this stick:

_*"The Ortega Serie D Maduro an excellent creation from Eddie Ortega, known for his popular 601 line of cigars. Eddie has decided to branch out on his own for the first time. He founded his new cigar company, which he named "Ortega Premium Cigars." We expect some outstanding products from Eddie! Each cigar from Ortega Premium Cigars is a small batch production available in only a handful of selected retailers.

The Ortega Serie D Maduro is a rich full bodied box-pressed cigar made using top quality Mexican San Andrés Maduro wrappers with binders & fillers from Nicaragua. The cigars are manufacturer by the Garcia's in their renowned My Father Cigar Factory in Estelí, Nicaragua. The Ortega Serie D Maduro is a truly outstanding rich & complex smoke, so those of you looking for a rich maduro with earthy and spicy flavors, look no further. The Ortega Serie D Maduro is right up your alley."

*_Look forward to firing this guy up!


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> Despite my difficulty separating the band design from a can of chili peppers logo, this is a damn fine looking cigar!
> 
> Dark, oily wrapper, smooth texture, firm construction, good looking filler tobacco, I am really interested in getting into this bad boy!
> 
> BTW guys, this was sent to me by RRRRRONDOOOOO, thx to him for that!
> 
> Here's what I found out about this stick:
> 
> _*"The Ortega Serie D Maduro an excellent creation from Eddie Ortega, known for his popular 601 line of cigars. Eddie has decided to branch out on his own for the first time. He founded his new cigar company, which he named "Ortega Premium Cigars." We expect some outstanding products from Eddie! Each cigar from Ortega Premium Cigars is a small batch production available in only a handful of selected retailers.
> 
> The Ortega Serie D Maduro is a rich full bodied box-pressed cigar made using top quality Mexican San Andrés Maduro wrappers with binders & fillers from Nicaragua. The cigars are manufacturer by the Garcia's in their renowned My Father Cigar Factory in Estelí, Nicaragua. The Ortega Serie D Maduro is a truly outstanding rich & complex smoke, so those of you looking for a rich maduro with earthy and spicy flavors, look no further. The Ortega Serie D Maduro is right up your alley."
> 
> *_Look forward to firing this guy up!


The one I had the other night was from him as well. It's a good stick. I found it to be mild to medium as I think the scotch was overpowering it slightly. Thanks again @Rondo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Navistar said:


> Got one of these resting. How are they?


Not bad but nothing to write home about. I had tried one of these last year in a larger Vitola that I'd received in a sampler and kind of liked it so I decided to buy pack. Tried the first of the pack after about five months and was not impressed. This the second one I've tried from the batch after about eight months and it showed noticeable improvement although the ash was weak and it kept turning off which are usually signs of subpar construction (not over humidification as I've been storing them at a steady 65%). I would advise to keep resting yours as the tobacco did show better flavor and smoke output after the eight months on mine.


----------



## BigB2943

64 torpedo with a Diet Coke and glass of water.

Wook wook










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Got Modus?








...I don't. ;-(
Gotta go talk to @curmudgeonista.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## tonyzoc

Drew Estates Nirvana 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Pulled this one out while doing some laundry.
Have some side sticks relegated to "chore duty".
It sure beats just sitting by, waiting for the machines to stop .
Heat by J. Fuego


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> 30 min down - it is getting better and better


Those are by far my favorite cigar that will make me poor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Spent the weekend at the lake, again. Just got home, we had a pro Karaoke DJ setup in the barn, it was a late, late night for us and we've been at it since Thursday night. Smoked way too much, drank just the right amount. My mooching buddy finally came through with some cigars. He had a bunch of JFR's mostly 70RG, not my bag. I didn't want to seem rude so I tried one, not bad just don't care for RG over 60. He also brought a couple Java's so they got smoked, along with a Nub Espresso, Oliva V Melanio, Nica Libre, Oliva Series O, JD Fuerte B, FD Oliva, and more. I'm sunburnt and a little hung over. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## Navistar

Sounds like a pretty good weekend to me.


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> Those are by far my favorite cigar that will make me poor


Same here brother. I don't think I smoked a cigar that had better construction and burn rate, and with such consistency. Taste wise definitely in top 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Same here brother. I don't think I smoked a cigar that had better construction and burn rate, and with such consistency. Taste wise definitely in top 3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It is completely an amazing cigar. Expensive but totally worth it. And for the fact that it's a regular production cigar moves it into my top two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> I agree. It is completely an amazing cigar. Expensive but totally worth it. And for the fact that it's a regular production cigar moves it into my top two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess I will have to break down and get one. Are you guys resting them for several months or are they great straight from the shop?


----------



## Chris80

As long as the B&M takes care of there stuff smoke them right then and there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I've got one in my humi. I may have to have that tonight. But it will probably be a 2000 Maduro lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Yay!


----------



## Chris80

However I've only had the Maduro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A quickie while I grill some fish.....


----------



## poppajon75

My first V


----------



## Turkmen

Chris80 said:


> However I've only had the Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maduro is way to go IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Turkmen said:


> Maduro is way to go IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree I definitely prefer Maduro over most

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Late in the afternoon because it's still 90 degrees outside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ending a great weekend with a Camacho Diploma


----------



## lroy76

Rondo said:


> Ending a great weekend with a Camacho Diploma
> 
> What's the flavor like on that diploma?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

lroy76 said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending a great weekend with a Camacho Diploma
> 
> What's the flavor like on that diploma?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> With 6 months rest;
> Molasses, popcorn, espresso, grilled skirt steak and black pepper.
> The combo of Corojo, Criollo Ligero and Navarette Ligero fillers make for a smooth, but very strong stick with a solid nic punch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris80

Digging in my humidor to see what was in there I came across a 6000 Maduro. Oh yes that's happening with this Macallan 12. This Sunday has been a good one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

Man O War Virture with a bomber of Dragons Milk barrel aged stout by the pool... Little sun and fun


----------



## tonyzoc

Finishing the day with a Perdomo Habano Maduro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 Las Calaveras Toro


----------



## gtechva

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser


----------



## BigB2943

Anyone smoke a Padron damaso? Is it anything special?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Anyone smoke a Padron damaso? Is it anything special?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm wondering the sane thing. I'm on a Connecticut streak right now, and wanted to try it. I'm just hesitant to trusting people who essentially only do maduro to make a quality Connecticut.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## .404 Jeffery

La Aurora 110 Anniversary Cameroon.


----------



## Jordan23

Happy Sunday


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another crapstick AVO Connecticut. Had to resort to old reliables. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> You love your Illusiones like I love my Fuentes and Padrons. That's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do love the Illusiones. Have a decent selection of them now along with Padrons. I bought more Fuentes. Like others I want to have a good stock with uncertainty because if FDA rulings. Don't want to be stuck with only General Cigar and Swisher offerings that predate the ruling.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

My first Undercrown Shade. Probably the best constructed cigar with the sharpest and straightest burn line I think I have ever seen. A perfect draw with tons of creamy smoke. The ash was a beautiful marbled white, perfectly straight and hung on for about an inch and a half until I knocked it off. Simple but tasty profile and very enjoyable. Left me with a bit of a dry mouth an hour or so later though. Of course, I could have just been a little dehydrated.


----------



## Jade Falcon

I haven't posted my smoking adventures here, but I probably should. These cigars were smoked over the past 2 months in various places and times:

Saint Luis Rey Serie G:










Padron 1964 Anniversary Series. Very good cigar! Definitely worth the $14 I paid for it!










Perdomo Champagne 10 Anniversary Series:










I also smoked a couple that I didn't take pictures of. I can only remember one off the top of my head: Alec Bradley Coyol. VERY good cigar! Definitely gonna buy another.


----------



## Kemetek1

Oliva Melanio Maduro
La Aurora Untamed
Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anni.


In that order


----------



## Joe Sticks

Have been looking at milder cigars for a morning smoke with my coffee. Had a Nomad Therapy with the CT wrapper. Great construction, nice burning & tasting cigar. Not complex IMO, but a good solid smoke. Getting the band off was a pain in th neck, but I'd smoke these again (next I'll try the medium strength version with Habano wrapper.)


----------



## eliot

CAO Flathead V660 Carb


----------



## eliot

Jade Falcon said:


> I haven't posted my smoking adventures here, but I probably should. These cigars were smoked over the past 2 months in various places and times:
> 
> Saint Luis Rey Serie G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Series. Very good cigar! Definitely worth the $14 I paid for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdomo Champagne 10 Anniversary Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also smoked a couple that I didn't take pictures of. I can only remember one off the top of my head: Alec Bradley Coyol. VERY good cigar! Definitely gonna buy another.


Cigars and AoT!


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> I'm wondering the sane thing. I'm on a Connecticut streak right now, and wanted to try it. I'm just hesitant to trusting people who essentially only do maduro to make a quality Connecticut.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm going to stop by my local cigar shop and see if they have any. If it's a go I'll grab a box and send a stick your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> I'm going to stop by my local cigar shop and see if they have any. If it's a go I'll grab a box and send a stick your way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the gesture, but no need brother. Maybe I'll pick one up Tuesday and write a review. This might be a good stick for cigar Wednesday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CAO. Brazilia. Old and leathery. Hoping it gets better towards the end. With ice water. Hot outside and a bit humid. 









Decided a sipping Rum which is sweet and tasty. This combination should help this along. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mini review at this point. The cigar stays true to the leather and earth. Some vegetal spices arise. Not a sweet stick at all. Some white pepper and touch of bay leaf. Consistent burn and loads of smoke. I'll continue following it. 









Just watching the dog dig around some roots while enjoying shade time outside. 

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> I appreciate the gesture, but no need brother. Maybe I'll pick one up Tuesday and write a review. This might be a good stick for cigar Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


All shops I talk to say it's nothing special and they don't carry it. I'm still interested though if you try one.

Today's morning smoke Padron 64 Príncipe maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Today is my brothers wedding, so to start the day a master blends 3







there will be more to come.


----------



## eliot

RyJ 1875, courtesy of @MyFatherFan


----------



## Jade Falcon

eliot said:


> Cigars and AoT!


:grin2::vs_cool:

Good to see another fan on here! I'm a HUGE Attack On Titan fan. One of the best Mangas I've read; right up there with Gunslinger Girl.

I'm eagerly awaiting book 19, which comes out in early August. But in the mean time, I need to pick up the latest book of "Attack On Titan: Junior High" book #4.

There's also "Attack On Titan: Lost Girls", which I believe comes in both novel and manga format. One comes out tomorrow, the other in late August.

Then I need to get "Attack On Titan: Before The Fall #8". It's not the best arc of this series; the drawings are utterly terrible, and the characters sometimes have the personality of a brick wall.

Ahem....yeah, I'm kinda a big fan. :laugh2:

And it's great material to read while enjoying a smoke.


----------



## eliot

Jade Falcon said:


> :grin2::vs_cool:
> 
> Good to see another fan on here! I'm a HUGE Attack On Titan fan. One of the best Mangas I've read; right up there with Gunslinger Girl.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting book 19, which comes out in early August. But in the mean time, I need to pick up the latest book of "Attack On Titan: Junior High" book #4.
> 
> There's also "Attack On Titan: Lost Girls", which I believe comes in both novel and manga format. One comes out tomorrow, the other in late August.
> 
> Then I need to get "Attack On Titan: Before The Fall #8". It's not the best arc of this series; the drawings are utterly terrible, and the characters sometimes have the personality of a brick wall.
> 
> Ahem....yeah, I'm kinda a big fan. :laugh2:
> 
> And it's great material to read while enjoying a smoke.


Wow, that's some dedication!

I'm usually not into anime/manga, but when Netflix added AoT last year, I was bored and clicked on the first show under 'Trending'. I ended up binge-watching it and finished that first season in 2 afternoons.

I've been reluctant to pick up the mangas, but I might have to soon. I need to know what's in the basement!


----------



## Jade Falcon

eliot said:


> Wow, that's some dedication!
> 
> I'm usually not into anime/manga, but when Netflix added AoT last year, I was bored and clicked on the first show under 'Trending'. I ended up binge-watching it and finished that first season in 2 afternoons.
> 
> I've been reluctant to pick up the mangas, but I might have to soon. I need to know what's in the basement!


The Mangas are SOOOO far ahead of the Anime. I mean, WAY far ahead. I haven't even watched the Anime because it's so far behind, and I already know what happens.

However, I'm a huge fan of the AOT Parodies on YouTube, by tomandre ("A Slap On Titan") and Reality Punch Studios ("Abridge On Titan"). Both are separate people that do their own versions of parodies, and both are absolutely hilarious. Especially the ones by tomandre (tomandre uses more adult-themed comedy than RPS).

Check those out when you get a chance on YouTube. Well worth it.


----------



## Navistar

About to light up an Undercrown Shade. Only had it a couple weeks at 65% so hopefully it draws well


----------



## Champagne InHand

I pulled my last Oliva Serie O with cameroon wrapper. Nice bit of earth and some graham cracker with toasted nuts.


----------



## Regiampiero

In the spirit of Oliva I pulled this out tonight.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Lit up a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 torpedo. Turned out to be a complete dog rocket. Tossed it. What a disappointment. Those were so good at one time. Grabbed a Padron 2000. Much better with some Glenlivet 12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

KB









Caramel, bourbon and peanuts.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Navistar said:


> About to light up an Undercrown Shade. Only had it a couple weeks at 65% so hopefully it draws well


I've got a Connecticut Robusto sitting in my tupperdore, and it's been in there since January or February. Should be nice and rested with great flavor.

Unfortunately, I'm getting over a nasty virus that's now in it's second week. I'm far better than I was a week ago, but it's still taking it's sweet ass time. So no cigars until then, I'm afraid. :frown2:


----------



## Navistar

Jade Falcon said:


> I've got a Connecticut Robusto sitting in my tupperdore, and it's been in there since January or February. Should be nice and rested with great flavor.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm getting over a nasty virus that's now in it's second week. I'm far better than I was a week ago, but it's still taking it's sweet ass time. So no cigars until then, I'm afraid. :frown2:


Get well soon. You should definitely wait until your can fully enjoy this smoke. It's great quality and very tasty. I'm pulling away from Connecticut smokes but this is probably the best I have had. Definitely worth keeping a few tucked away for when the need arises.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I do love the Illusiones. Have a decent selection of them now along with Padrons. I bought more Fuentes. Like others I want to have a good stock with uncertainty because if FDA rulings. Don't want to be stuck with only General Cigar and Swisher offerings that predate the ruling.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yea that's a scary thought my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

EPC Mad Toro


----------



## TheNakedGun

Hemingway Best Seller


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

sublimes


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Navistar

Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person. 

Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


----------



## Ams417

Navistar said:


> Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person.
> 
> Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


Not to me, but everyone is different. Had you eaten? Sugary drink? I haven't had the Shade yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Navistar

Ams417 said:


> Not to me, but everyone is different. Had you eaten? Sugary drink? I haven't had the Shade yet, but I will soon.


Yes on eating and no on sugary drinks. I just need to learn not to smoke when I don't feel great. I think I recall pushing through that smoke session with the Oliva as well.


----------



## Navistar

On a positive note, I hope I can have a better experience next time because it was a great cigar.


----------



## Kemetek1

Ave Marie Reconquista and a well-rested Fonseca with my Masonic brothers.


----------



## Kemetek1

Navistar said:


> Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person.
> 
> Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


.

Both of those were very easy smokes for me. It's just proof that we are all different.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Navistar said:


> Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person.
> 
> Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


I did find it stronger than what I'm used to but not that bad. I did however have a dry mouth for several hours after

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Navistar said:


> Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person.
> 
> Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


Just had one Sunday, only a week in the humi and it didn't bother me. I'm really sensitive to nicotine, so I think it may have been being worn out. Like Kyle, I got the dry mouth. Not sure what causes that.


----------



## BigB2943

Mid morning smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemetek1

BigB2943 said:


> Mid morning smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mighty fine smoke Sir.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Had my first LP T52 and Herrera Esteli on Saturday. Both very enjoyable and most likely at some point down the road will break my budget to get a box.

(Sorry no cigar p0Rn)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amazing RoMa craft Aquatine knuckle dragged. Note to self, buy more of these. 
Quesada early this morning with Iced Green Tea with peach. Only so so. But nothing compared to that RoMa craft cigar. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> Lit up a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 torpedo. Turned out to be a complete dog rocket. Tossed it. What a disappointment. Those were so good at one time. Grabbed a Padron 2000. Much better with some Glenlivet 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm smoking one of those 3000s right now. It seems they're a bit intermittent.

I've smoked a couple from the bundle I have. The first was great, flavor and draw were near perfect. This one wasn't as good, but decent enough.


----------



## BigB2943

just picked them up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Warning, sarcasm ahead...

I found out a way to smoke these Blood Red Moon mini perfectos I (regrettably) bought. They're all too tight and crack every time I try to use a poker. But I got this one to smoke properly, here's how:

Step 1: Peel off the wrapper. It's too tight anyways, so I just rid of it entirely.
Step 2: Bite the end off, don't cut. Cutting is too neat and won't allow the tobacco to fray out. The fraying will allow air to flow through it.
Step 3: Roll your naked cigar between your fingers to loosen the binder and filler.

And voila! It actually smokes!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

eliot said:


> Warning, sarcasm ahead...
> 
> I found out a way to smoke these Blood Red Moon mini perfectos I (regrettably) bought. They're all too tight and crack every time I try to use a poker. But I got this one to smoke properly, here's how:
> 
> Step 1: Peel off the wrapper. It's too tight anyways, so I just rid of it entirely.
> Step 2: Bite the end off, don't cut. Cutting is too neat and won't allow the tobacco to fray out. The fraying will allow air to flow through it.
> Step 3: Roll your naked cigar between your fingers to loosen the binder and filler.
> 
> And voila! It actually smokes!


1 Blood Red Moon perfecto = 1 (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## puffnstuff

Love these little guys.


----------



## TCstr8

Illusione Rothchilde compliments of @Amelia Isabelle's sale.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just can't go seem to stop smoking these. I'm developing a very expensive habit I think.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> I'm smoking one of those 3000s right now. It seems they're a bit intermittent.
> 
> I've smoked a couple from the bundle I have. The first was great, flavor and draw were near perfect. This one wasn't as good, but decent enough.


I had a few from the bundle with perfect construction burn and flavor. I had one a few months back and it was good. This one was horrible burn, no flavor except ash and stale smoke. I sent a few of them out to some friends on here. If they were bad I apologize.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> I had a few from the bundle with perfect construction burn and flavor. I had one a few months back and it was good. This one was horrible burn, no flavor except ash and stale smoke. I sent a few of them out to some friends on here. If they were bad I apologize.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I too sent one out in a recent PIF. I made sure it was one of the more firm, evenly constructed sticks from the bundle though. Hoping it turns out well for them.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Aquaelvis

Home from work and decided on a La Gloria and some Dark Seas imperial stout from Mission Brewing


----------



## droy1958

Navistar said:


> Wow, that Undercrown shade knocked me on my a$$. I was woozy for a couple hours and had to lie down. I was pretty worn down from work, but that was still strange. Took me 2 hours to smoke it so I didn't engulf it like a crazy person.
> 
> Only other smoke to do that to me was the Oliva saison. Are they that strong?


I've been smoking for over 40 years, and every now and then it happens....


----------



## Rondo

MyFatherFan said:


> Had my first LP T52 and Herrera Esteli on Saturday. Both very enjoyable and most likely at some point down the road will break my budget to get a box.
> 
> (Sorry no cigar p0Rn)


Those Herrera Estellis can be found pitchfork cheap.:wink2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tonyzoc

Crux Ninfamaniac


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Les try this out tonight















This cigar is a monster. It weighs a ton. Medium strength. Very earthy. Nothing special but very pleasant. I used my Colibri V. Good smoke output. Draw is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had another CAO MX2 Robusto this afternoon


----------



## MrCrowley39

So I picked up this cigar on a whim, it was dirt cheap $19.99 for an 18 bundle. It's smoking better than some $10 sticks. Getting some hints of nuts and semi-sweet to dark chocolate. At the start a little toffee on the finish but that has faded after the first 1.5 inches. So far so good. Cusano Magnum (medium and long fillers)









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Going with another first today. This one comes to me courtesy of @Ams417. 
JDN Fuerte Serie B Robusto.


----------



## Ams417

fimpster said:


> Going with another first today. This one comes to me courtesy of @Ams417.
> JDN Fuerte Serie B Robusto.


Tell us what you think. Be honest, you don't have to like it.


----------



## Regiampiero

As I promised @BigB2943, I picked up a Padron Damaso in Toro for review and here are my findings:

To drink I just had a San Pellegrino Sparkling water, which is perfect to clear the palate after a few puffs. My go to when smoking a new stick or reviewing.

Appearance:
Its a beautiful stick, with very tight seems. After all its a Padron.

Construction:
I used a perfect cutter and it made the draw a bit loose for my licking, however it didn't effect the heat of the cherry much. The burn was razor sharp, and never went out or got wonky.

Flavor:
the first inch (or less) was a bit harsh, with lots of ammonia coming out. I'll chuck that up to being a B&M Connecticut on a humid day. Thankfully the harshness went away fairly quickly, but wasn't replaced but much flavor. Toward the end of the 1st third it got spicy, mostly black pepper with a hint of cinnamon.

The second third was dominated by a creamy cedar and some allspice on the finish, which I found very enjoyable.

The last third it got floral with a sweet tobacco (almost toasted sugar cookies) finish and pepper and cinnamon again, but this time the spices lingered quite a bit into the next draw.

Final thoughts: Aside from the initial harshness it was a very flavorful yet subtle stick, but at $16.50 per I wouldn't buy another given the huge selection out there. Not exactly a cigar for novices, but nothing that will overwhelm in the nicotine department. I would pair this cigar with a semi-sweet tea, or maybe an Irish whisky.


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## .404 Jeffery

latitude zero experimental (robusto)


Really enjoyed it too, only been in the humi for a week or so. Nice sweet taste on the draw, with a bit of spice.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo

It's 9:30 and still 106° but this cigar seems to be worth a little sweat.


----------



## Ams417

La Aurora Emerald I received from @Drummerguy1584 in the Noob PIF. Very nice medium-ish cigar. My allergies are killing me. Unfortunately all I can say is it tasted good, but I couldn't really pick up on any specific notes. I was dying for a smoke, I probably should have saved this one for a better day. Enjoyed it to last none the less. Stuck my Modus in it and burned it to a nub. Thanks again drummerguy1584.


----------



## MikeFox87

The King of Cigars for the King doing some yard work around his new castle. I smoked something much better to celebrate the move, but I'm not allowed to tell you what it is, yet! Haha


----------



## MrCrowley39

The biggest ring gauge to date! I really like the flavour in this but at 67% rh it's not burning real great.....probably would be better at 65%, a slight internal tunnel and not a whole lot of smoke.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I could smoke these all day and every day. These and the Bambone 68 are my current favorites in the NC side. Really these top some if the best habanos I've had. RoMa are amazing. Now I want to try their Maduro knuckle dragged or smaller RG shorts. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> I could smoke these all day and every day. These and the Bambone 68 are my current favorites in the NC side. Really these top some if the best habanos I've had. RoMa are amazing. Now I want to try their Maduro knuckle dragged or smaller RG shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I love the Romas, haven't had one I didn't like.

AZ330FZL


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro #2


----------



## Navistar

All these Padrons have my mouth watering


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Navistar said:


> All these Padrons have my mouth watering


All these cigars have my mouth watering! Wanting one so bad. Maybe tonight after work the wife will let me...

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TCstr8

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro. Pops brought it over. Not bad at all.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

After a rough day at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

My first CAO courtesy of @SoCal Gunner via Noob PIF. Definately another home run


----------



## AZ330FZL

Got a great one in today, cherry for me. These have been resting for a few months. Drew Estate Norteño. Perfect way to get vacation started.










AZ330FZL


----------



## droy1958




----------



## MrCrowley39

TCstr8 said:


> CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro. Pops brought it over. Not bad at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I enjoyed this one as well, it's in my fiver purchase list.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

fimpster said:


> Going with another first today. This one comes to me courtesy of @Ams417.
> JDN Fuerte Serie B Robusto.


I like these, but they need 6 months rest to come around as they're a little rough around the edges. After a year they're pretty good if you like a full bodied cigar....


----------



## Chris80

I don't have these as often as I used to. I have quickly learned there are cigars I prefer in cooler weather and ones I prefer when it's hot. This cigar is one of them. Cocoa and leather dominate at the light. A dram of scotch to keep us company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I could smoke these all day and every day. These and the Bambone 68 are my current favorites in the NC side. Really these top some if the best habanos I've had. RoMa are amazing. Now I want to try their Maduro knuckle dragged or smaller RG shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've only smoked the Cromagnon Cranium and enjoyed them....


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> As I promised @BigB2943, I picked up a Padron Damaso in Toro for review and here are my findings:
> 
> To drink I just had a San Pellegrino Sparkling water, which is perfect to clear the palate after a few puffs. My go to when smoking a new stick or reviewing.
> 
> Appearance:
> Its a beautiful stick, with very tight seems. After all its a Padron.
> 
> Construction:
> I used a perfect cutter and it made the draw a bit loose for my licking, however it didn't effect the heat of the cherry much. The burn was razor sharp, and never went out or got wonky.
> 
> Flavor:
> the first inch (or less) was a bit harsh, with lots of ammonia coming out. I'll chuck that up to being a B&M Connecticut on a humid day. Thankfully the harshness went away fairly quickly, but wasn't replaced but much flavor. Toward the end of the 1st third it got spicy, mostly black pepper with a hint of cinnamon.
> 
> The second third was dominated by a creamy cedar and some allspice on the finish, which I found very enjoyable.
> 
> The last third it got floral with a sweet tobacco (almost toasted sugar cookies) finish and pepper and cinnamon again, but this time the spices lingered quite a bit into the next draw.
> 
> Final thoughts: Aside from the initial harshness it was a very flavorful yet subtle stick, but at $16.50 per I wouldn't buy another given the huge selection out there. Not exactly a cigar for novices, but nothing that will overwhelm in the nicotine department. I would pair this cigar with a semi-sweet tea, or maybe an Irish whisky.


Well written review my friend. Thank you for your input.

Do you usually pair with a pellegrino?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

A fine marriage


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Well written review my friend. Thank you for your input.
> 
> Do you usually pair with a pellegrino?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome and I hope it gave you enough information to either buy or not.

I do pair with a San Pellegrino every new cigar in order to assess the flavors of the stick (without any other flavor contamination) and better identify transitions. It's also my go to for lighter body cigars that can't stand up to a good rum or a dark beer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> You're welcome and I hope it gave you enough information to either buy or not.
> 
> I do pair with a San Pellegrino every new cigar in order to assess the flavors of the stick (without any other flavor contamination) and better identify transitions. It's also my go to for lighter body cigars that can't stand up to a good rum or a dark beer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Great. I just put a bottle in the fridge for tomorrow. I usually use a ice water, Diet Coke, or seltzer with splash of cran. (I gave up alcohol a few years back)

Excellent advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Second smoke of the day!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Ams417 said:


> Tell us what you think. Be honest, you don't have to like it.


It wasn't bad, especially considering the price. I enjoyed it just fine. If you handed it to me unbanded I would have guessed it cost twice as much, which still isn't that much, but still that's saying something. Would I buy a bundle? No. Would I smoke it again, sure.


----------



## fimpster

droy1958 said:


> I like these, but they need 6 months rest to come around as they're a little rough around the edges. After a year they're pretty good if you like a full bodied cigar....


I do like full bodied, and I would totally rest five of them for a year to see how they develop. Not sure I'd buy a bundle though.


----------



## droy1958

fimpster said:


> I do like full bodied, and I would totally rest five of them for a year to see how they develop. Not sure I'd buy a bundle though.


I bought a bundle in September 2014 and they're pretty decent now. Problem is I've just about smoked them up.....


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Great. I just put a bottle in the fridge for tomorrow. I usually use a ice water, Diet Coke, or seltzer with splash of cran. (I gave up alcohol a few years back)
> 
> Excellent advice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seltzer is equally acceptable, but the pellegrino is naturally carbonate. I add wedge of lime or lemon on mine and is just prefect. A cigar doesn't really need to be paired with alcohol, in fact the best pairing most of the time is black coffee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: PA BL wrap, Ecu binder, Dom ligero, Corojo seco and criollo viso.


----------



## rockethead26

Smoked my first Illusione 68 Maduro. Nice!


----------



## Regiampiero

Ran out of time for what I was planning to smoke, so it's just la aurora robusto. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Tried a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro gordito. Had some issues with inconsistent burn & smoke production. 60 ring gauge is definitely Not for me. (Though I formed an X with two V cuts, and draw was o.k. for most of the smoke.)


----------



## MyFatherFan

Padron compliments of Jack @curmudgeonista ! Found it really good and didn't leave me with dry mouth or nasty after taste. Smoothest smoke I've had, not to mention the oldest! 1998 must have been a good year year! Thank you for sharing I ended up using a screw to nub it the rest of the way!


----------



## p2min01

v


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried a Quesada Heisenberg this morning. Really bad burn, which I first attributed to the wrap, but soon it became apparent that come filler/binder was burning at a completely different rate that the rest of the stick. I was irritated a bit but as I slowed on the puffs the cigar became much better with a more consistent burn. That last half was the best with serious floral notes of violets and lavender to go with the ever changing spices, nuts, wood and earth that seemed to be a bit cyclical in the first half. 

I'm so glad these have some good age on them now. At first I really regretted buying a few of these as the ones I got in a Quesada sampler failed to impress at first. Having one about a month ago was a treat, and other than the initial wonky burn this was very enjoyable. 




"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## BigB2943

Pig with a Diet Coke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Swapped a Joya Red for an Oliva O at my buddy's last week. Did not enjoy that at all. Tasted like an old ashtray. Probably just a bad stick or is this just a palette thing?


----------



## Champagne InHand

The 68 Bambone with Virgil's root beer and spiced rum over ice. Tasty!










Yes they are that good and very much worth that effort. Modus tool is needed.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Perdomo champagne 10th anniversary- so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought perhaps I needed a ful sized cigar to see if I have been missing anything as it ages in the tupperdors.

While tasty the cooler weather is better for the chocolate, espresso , black tea and leather laced cigars. Still it does not suck at all.










Steaks on the grill very soon with grilled zucchini and sautéed mushrooms to boot. This is what nice Summer days are all about.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Thought perhaps I needed a ful sized cigar to see if I have been missing anything as it ages in the tupperdors.
> 
> While tasty the cooler weather is better for the chocolate, espresso , black tea and leather laced cigars. Still it does not suck at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steaks on the grill very soon with grilled zucchini and sautéed mushrooms to boot. This is what nice Summer days are all about.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The one you sent me was excellent! That was a great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Maduro


----------



## Regiampiero

Cain Daytona in a monster 60 ring. One of the last 60s I got from a big mistake spending spree from 3 years ago.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

MyFatherFan said:


> Padron compliments of Jack @curmudgeonista ! Found it really good and didn't leave me with dry mouth or nasty after taste. Smoothest smoke I've had, not to mention the oldest! 1998 must have been a good year year! Thank you for sharing I ended up using a screw to nub it the rest of the way!


That's better than using a nub to screw..... A0


----------



## MrCrowley39

My first venture into the Flathead series! So far it's great, a unique set of flavours and very generous amounts of smoke!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Diamond Crown Maximus #4




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first Oliva today. I've heard great things about Oliva but I've never tried one until this afternoon. I figured the "Serie G" would be a great place to start for a newb like myself.










Can anyone tell me what this was that I smoked? I.E. the size and so on. I don't think that was a Maduro as its too light of brown right?? I wanna say it's a Robusto but I'm not sure...

I know it was boxed pressed because of how square it was...


----------



## jgarcia9102

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first Oliva today. I've heard great things about Oliva but I've never tried one until this afternoon. I figured the "Serie G" would be a great place to start for a newb like myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this was that I smoked? I.E. the size and so on. I don't think that was a Maduro as its too light of brown right?? I wanna say it's a Robusto but I'm not sure...
> 
> I know it was boxed pressed because of how square it was...


Cameroon Robusto... great sweet and mild smoke! Good choice.


----------



## jgarcia9102

La Gloria Cubana Rabito Cochino 6x56.

Excellent smoke, It definitely earned a spot in my rotation.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

jgarcia9102 said:


> Cameroon Robusto... great sweet and mild smoke! Good choice.


Thank you for the clarification, friend.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana no. 2
With Korean Kloud beer

Not sure what wrapper this is, it's not the maduro from @Grey Goose, it's lighter than that










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Regiampiero

jgarcia9102 said:


> La Gloria Cubana Rabito Cochino 6x56.
> 
> Excellent smoke, It definitely earned a spot in my rotation.


Why is the picture of a series R then lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Regiampiero said:


> Why is the picture of a series R then lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's just how it's wrapped... The box and Barcode read differently. It's a rare vitola, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Regiampiero

jgarcia9102 said:


> That's just how it's wrapped... The box and Barcode read differently. It's a rare vitola, maybe that has something to do with it.


Wrapped? Now I think you're confused. The cigar in the picture is a series R rabito de cochino. The rabito de cochino origial only comes in one size 6.5" by 46 ring and it comes in coffins of 3. It was a joke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting if the day with a bit of Iced Tea and a Warped Corto. The humidity is definitely high this morning.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## jgarcia9102

@Regiampiero I was referring to the band... I'm a newbie who doesn't yet understand technical jargon.

Either way, it's not the lancero and I'm not sure if I will enjoy those as much. I've only been able to find the XL vitola at one shop so I may have to buy them all. I was looking at the Serie R when this was reccomended to me, and it was a great choice!


----------



## Navistar

Having my first Fuente SS with Cameroon wrap. Not as good as maduro for a breakfast smoke.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Had an Alec Bradley black market last night. Good cigar very tight draw. 

Had a c'est la vie this morning with a dr. Pepper. I enjoyed it great everyday cigar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

jgarcia9102 said:


> @Regiampiero I was referring to the band... I'm a newbie who doesn't yet understand technical jargon.
> 
> Either way, it's not the lancero and I'm not sure if I will enjoy those as much. I've only been able to find the XL vitola at one shop so I may have to buy them all. I was looking at the Serie R when this was reccomended to me, and it was a great choice!


Don't worry about it brother. Those are really good sticks, I usually keep a box of number 5. The rabito is more mild, but really good in its own right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Champagne InHand said:


> Starting if the day with a bit of Iced Tea and a Warped Corto. The humidity is definitely high this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


How are these?


----------



## Champagne InHand

puffnstuff said:


> How are these?


These like natural Short Stories need a good amount of humidor time but fully nubbbable.

I like the flavor of the Agnostora leaf which few cigars have.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Quesada Heisenberg that is smoking really nicely. Such a strangely shaped stick. Almost combining a toro and a pyramide. Very flavorful but like many these need extended humidor time as to avoid disappointment.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2....


----------



## Cibao Valley

After breakfast today:


----------



## TCstr8

2006 Opus X, my first Opus, and a little HC7 rum

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ive got all my friends in front of me and on here tonight. Happy 4th of July weekend everyone!
This Anejo pairs perfectly with Glenlivet 12















Just when you think a horrible week couldn't get any worse, the time comes when the Anejo has run out. Thank god I have a few more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Not a huge fan of the non CC Punch but taking this one for a spin because it was in a sampler, it's not really hitting the must have sensors on the palette to this point but hoping it changes. Also a new beer which is pretty darn good!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Casa Cuba. Awesome mineraly goodness.


----------



## Regiampiero

MrCrowley39 said:


> Not a huge fan of the non CC Punch but taking this one for a spin because it was in a sampler, it's not really hitting the must have sensors on the palette to this point but hoping it changes. Also a new beer which is pretty darn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Have you tried the rare corojo? I haven't, but I've heard good things.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Just felt like a short smoke. I got two of these for free with the last sampler I bought a few weeks ago and, figured why not. Not bad but, so far not too memorable


----------



## Ams417

Taking the wife to the small town drive in movies an hour away in Aurora Missouri. Finding Dory, and Central Intelligence is playing for $7 a head. Bringing along a Saint Luis Rey, and a Vega Fina both from Dummerguy1584 over in the Noob PIF thread. Should be a good night.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Regiampiero said:


> Have you tried the rare corojo? I haven't, but I've heard good things.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I haven't tried that either, anything not tried is always on the try list though.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Vacation lineup.... Looking forward to one tonight.










AZ330FZL


----------



## UBC03

Nice line up

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Picked up a few in Little Havana a few months back. Sweet, creamy, and mild. 
imagehost


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

gotta watch those carbs


----------



## Grey Goose

Just about to slide the cedar of this little fella and set him on fire...lol









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## GrouchoM

Romeo and Julietas 1875 in memory of departed former Tennessee Lady Vols Coach Pat Summitt. RIP, Coach.


----------



## Frank Rizzo

My wife and I had his & hers Caldwell Eastern Standard


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Tried to enjoy a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto earlier tonight but I think I got a bad stick. It only stayed lit partly on one side and ended up "canoeing" almost the entire way on the other side. Plus the draw was insanely tight even though I had cut it perfectly with my new Xikar xi1 that I got yesterday. Just had to say again that I love that cutter so far!!! 

Anywho back to the stick, I'm wondering if it had major plugging issues? Damn thing gave me a headache from me puffing and trying to keep it lit/help it burn evenly. Bah...


----------



## Grey Goose

As you may know, some of the indicators that a stick is still wet, or needs more time to acclimatize, are indeed a difficult draw, hard to keep lit, and when lit tend to burn funny... sounds like that just might be your culprit...

Betcha that's the case here.

Hopefully you have more, and can let them rest for a while, and then get all that they have to offer out of them on the next go round.

Or maybe it was just a wonky stick... lol ;-)

Congrats on the cutter too BTW!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grey Goose said:


> As you may know, some of the indicators that a stick is still wet, or needs more time to acclimatize, are indeed a difficult draw, hard to keep lit, and when lit tend to burn funny... sounds like that just might be your culprit...
> 
> Betcha that's the case here.
> 
> Hopefully you have more, and can let them rest for a while, and then get all that they have to offer out of them on the next go round.
> 
> Or maybe it was just a wonky stick... lol ;-)
> 
> Congrats on the cutter too BTW!


Yeah out of the 6-7 sticks I have left including one more Casa Magna Colorado Robusto, I think I'll let my other Casa Maga Colorado rest for a week or so in my Ziploc with my Boveda pack.


----------



## Grey Goose

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Yeah out of the 6-7 sticks I have left including one more Casa Magna Colorado Robusto, I think I'll let my other Casa Maga Colorado rest for a week or so in my Ziploc with my Boveda pack.


Only 6 or 7 sticks left... WTF?

I just might have to start an International incident and BOMB CANADA! LOL!!!

(To all the hard working NSA analysts listening out there, I was speaking metaphorically of course.)


----------



## Champagne InHand

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Yeah out of the 6-7 sticks I have left including one more Casa Magna Colorado Robusto, I think I'll let my other Casa Maga Colorado rest for a week or so in my Ziploc with my Boveda pack.


I had a wonky Illusione Epernay tonight after removing the ring the outer wrapper started to fall apart and the burn was off. Mixed in with the rest of the Epernay which have all been great thus far. You get bad sticks once in awhile with every brand.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grey Goose said:


> Only 6 or 7 sticks left... WTF?
> 
> I just might have to start an International incident and BOMB CANADA! LOL!!!
> 
> (To all the hard working NSA analysts listening out there, I was speaking metaphorically speaking of course.)


LOL!!

Yep I have 7 sticks right now.

Since I'm still quite new to all this I've just been buying various singles from my local B&M and trying them out to see what I wanna commit to buying for my first box or two.

I still need to figure out which containers I wanna order for making my first tuppador too. Hence why I'm just using a Ziploc bag with a 69% Boveda pack right now.


----------



## jgarcia9102

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Yep I have 7 sticks right now.
> 
> Since I'm still quite new to all this I've just been buying various singles from my local B&M and trying them out to see what I wanna commit to buying for my first box or two.
> 
> I still need to figure out which containers I wanna order for making my first tuppador too. Hence why I'm just using a Ziploc bag with a 69% Boveda pack right now.


I really like the waterproof containers with latches on them (for kayaking?), Check out Wallmart or target. Sturdy, airtight, and under $15


----------



## jgarcia9102

We had a break in the heat today, so I got in some Disc Golf with a G Churchill.

and why is it that every picture I upload turns sideways?


----------



## rockethead26

A boutique brand Velvet Elvis from Cigar Federation. Meh. If I hadn't been sipping some great single malt, I would have let it go out sooner than I did.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

jgarcia9102 said:


> We had a break in the heat today, so I got in some Disc Golf with a G Churchill.
> 
> and why is it that every picture I upload turns sideways?


Maybe it's because you are uploading them from your phone??

I know when I've uploaded photos online via my phone I gotta edit the photos first and rotate them the right way. I use Photoshop Express on my iPhone 5.


----------



## jgarcia9102

@HailTheBrownLeaf I actually tried rotating them 90° the other way and it still was sideways... next time I'll try cropping it down. Until then just turn your head.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

jgarcia9102 said:


> @HailTheBrownLeaf I actually tried rotating them 90° the other way and it still was sideways... next time I'll try cropping it down. Until then just turn your head.


:laugh: Ok


----------



## Steve C.

rockethead26 said:


> A boutique brand Velvet Elvis from Cigar Federation. Meh. If I hadn't been sipping some great single malt, I would have let it go out sooner than I did.


I had the same experience with the Velvet Elvis. Not on my repeat list.


----------



## eliot

Still my favorite (so far).










Gotta love that perfect ash.









Razor sharp 'til the very end.


----------



## poppajon75

Grabbed a Macanudo Hyde Park and, a RP Decade for the ride today. I should have grabbed a mooch stick too. It never fails. ...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

SoA Clubhouse - super smooth, cool to the nub. Nice experience


----------



## Regiampiero

My lineup for the weekend...I think. I'm not sure if I should bring some of the big boys. Don't want to ruin an opus or a shark in the humidity.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

For now. Prensado while speed charging some bovedas in the sun.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> For now. Prensado while speed charging some bovedas in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Speed charging bovedas? How do you do that?

AZ330FZL


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> Speed charging bovedas? How do you do that?
> 
> AZ330FZL


Stick a jar of distilled water in a ziplock with bovedas and place in sunlight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I'm having a Torano exodus 1959 for breakfast. This is my 3rd and still loving it. If my tastes don't change after this 5-pack I just received I think these are box worthy. 

They are affordable and with the dark, oily wrapper I would bet they can benefit from a long sleep.


----------



## Navistar

Regiampiero said:


> Stick a jar of distilled water in a ziplock with bovedas and place in sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I tried this without sticking it in sunlight and it did not rejuvenate. Guess I was doing it wrong. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Grey Goose said:


> Only 6 or 7 sticks left... WTF?
> 
> I just might have to start an International incident and BOMB CANADA! LOL!!!
> 
> (To all the hard working NSA analysts listening out there, I was speaking metaphorically of course.)


I had all my orders timed to really ramp up my stock.... now our lovely postal service decided to strike and put a hold on any ordering plans......sigh....hopefully it doesn't last long as I only have around 65 left..... factoring in 30-60 days minimum for the standard cat nap and my next order should have been in already.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> Stick a jar of distilled water in a ziplock with bovedas and place in sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have been doing it the slow way. But I can see how the sun would speed it up. Trying this when I get back to AZ. It will probably melt in the summer heat. Lol

AZ330FZL


----------



## laxntiga

Woke up, and got out early enough before it got too hot (Houston, TX).



*L'Atelier *- Don't know the exact name of the stick, but it was probably a 56 gauge or bigger, and probably 6 inches, maybe longer?

*I haven't smoked a cigar in a few days, sorry for the "wet" edge (forgive me) >.>

*Characteristics:*
- No idea why people compare this to a behike... reminded me closer to a Alec B Black Market.
- The back end had more of a tobacco flavor, slightly leathery? First 1/3 was woody for sure.
- You have to take your time with this stick. My humi said 72 degrees F, and 69 humidity (I try to keep my humi's no less than 65, no more than 74, avg's right around 70-72.)

*Final comments:*
It's a big tobacco stick, my goodness. I'm still jittery as I type this. I quit smoking it a little after 1/3. Not my kind of stick. I do tend to smoke my cigars a little faster than the norm, but this stick won't let you. It gave me tongue burn for a few puffs before I realized I have to take it slow. It wasn't a humidity level thing, since it burned evenly and smoked great. Construction was great, everything good if not great, just flavor wise... I have other preferences.

Gave off tons of smoke, did I mention the construction was great? I would recommend this cigar if someone needed a cigar fix ASAP, but didn't have a lot of choices. Probably wouldn't buy again since not my flavor preference.

Would pair with a spicy-er alcohol or... maybe a black coffee.


----------



## Ams417

Ams417 said:


> Taking the wife to the small town drive in movies an hour away in Aurora Missouri. Finding Dory, and Central Intelligence is playing for $7 a head. Bringing along a Saint Luis Rey, and a Vega Fina both from Dummerguy1584 over in the Noob PIF thread. Should be a good night.


Enjoyed both cigars last night, rain held off for us too. Good night in the back of the pickup. Nothing like a drive in movie. Not too many left around. Thanks again @Drummerguy1584


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Regiampiero said:


> My lineup for the weekend...I think. I'm not sure if I should bring some of the big boys. Don't want to ruin an opus or a shark in the humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Great lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Ams417 said:


> Enjoyed both cigars last night, rain held off for us too. Good night in the back of the pickup. Nothing like a drive in movie. Not too many left around. Thanks again @Drummerguy1584


Sure thing, glad the weather permitted! What did you think of the sticks?

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Turkmen

Day one!
Juneau, Alaska


----------



## Ams417

I really liked the Vega Fina, smooth and a little nutty, not too powerful. The SLR was almost completely opposite. Hearty, and strong with a lot of smoke. Almost earthy, but good. Wish I could kick this allergy thing. Pills and nasal spray have almost everything tasting a little off. Enjoyed them both for different reasons.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Ams417 said:


> I really liked the Vega Fina, smooth and a little nutty, not too powerful. The SLR was almost completely opposite. Hearty, and strong with a lot of smoke. Almost earthy, but good. Wish I could kick this allergy thing. Pills and nasal spray have almost everything tasting a little off. Enjoyed them both for different reasons.


Glad you liked them, I know the VegaFina is not mentioned a lot around here, but it's a good every day smoke, the SLR I got the same flavors as you. Wanted to get a good mix of strengths for ya 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Padron 7000 Maduro with some Jack. I am definitely not a bourbon guy. I like scotch. Scotchety scotchety scotch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I reached for my first CAO Gold. It started off meh, but it woke up and turned out to be halfway decent. I have another I'll try at the 6 month period to see there is any changes.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Jacobo. I cut the torpedo a bit high but this is much more interesting than almost a year ago.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Padron 7000 Maduro with some Jack. I am definitely not a bourbon guy. I like scotch. Scotchety scotchety scotch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are you calling Johnny Walker, "Jack" now because the two of you are on that level of nicknames?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Monte Jacobo. I cut the torpedo a bit high but this is much more interesting than almost a year ago.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I still have the one you sent me. You advised me to rest it and have it after a heafty meal. I think this weekend will work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

You should enjoy it. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Flying pig, the barge to the right is where they will do the town fireworks. Prime seating in pops back yard. Happy 4th weekend everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait fish


----------



## Navistar

Anyone like the FDO maduro? They are pretty cheap over at CI


----------



## Rondo

Perdomo 12 year


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had one of these today. Was my first Rocky Patel and I thought it was pretty good even though I'm still trying to figure out retro-haling every few puffs. Still I found it quite enjoyable despite mouth exhaling most of it and I'd buy them again.

I assume the one I had (like in the photo) was a Robusto correct? As I'm still trying to learn and memorize my stogie sizes and shapes lol.


----------



## Sprouthog

2014 mf taa


----------



## rockethead26

Hedley Grange, a truly wonderful smoke. I don't see how anyone, beginner or old timer, would not think this was an excellent smoke.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oliva has done it again for me.
My first Master Blends 3. I let it rest for eight months before lighting it up: A very nice, smooth, easy smoke with no harshness.
Did not want it to end.......


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked a Don Tomas Clasico that I've had since probably October or November. Perfect burn, great solid ash (that broke off right over my chest....sigh), and never needed a relight. Only had to touch it up a couple of times due to the wind....which decided to kick up the second I sat on my back porch.

The last third of the cigar gave me a harsh, strong flavor on my tongue; on the sides of my tongue and the tip. I'm wondering if that was tar build-up. It was REALLY strong, and it's far from the first cigar I've had a problem with it.

I'd buy this cigar again. It was a good smoke, besides the harsh flavor.


----------



## Grey Goose

rockethead26 said:


> Hedley Grange, a truly wonderful smoke. I don't see how anyone, beginner or old timer, would not think this was an excellent smoke.


...let me guess, your wife picked up a box for you on a whim one day...

Fkn,Lky,MdrFkr....

Ummm, could you have her befriend my wife, she's a lovely gal and I adore her, she needs some cigar spousal counseling though, I will PM you the pertinent info.

;-)


----------



## Grey Goose

Warped La Hacienda...









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So are you calling Johnny Walker, "Jack" now because the two of you are on that level of nicknames?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm not sure if I'm following you on this one haha. Dad had an open bottle of Jack Daniels so I thought I'd give it a try again. It's probably been 20 years since I've had Jack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Enjoying a FDO Toro on this rainy morning with black coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm following you on this one haha. Dad had an open bottle of Jack Daniels so I thought I'd give it a try again. It's probably been 20 years since I've had Jack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although Jack is technically a "bourbon" it's still a sour mash. IMO a terrible representative of the bourbon whiskeys. You need to try something like the four roses small batch or makers mark 46 to properly represent the bourbon line.


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Although Jack is technically a "bourbon" it's still a sour mash. IMO a terrible representative of the bourbon whiskeys. You need to try something like the four roses small batch or makers mark 46 to properly represent the bourbon line.


That is a great point Huda! Thank you. I know less then nothing on this subject lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> That is a great point Huda! Thank you. I know less then nothing on this subject lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me see if I can find you some two ounce bourbon bottles to try. I'll go digging in my booze cabinet.


----------



## George007

This is a Padron 1926 Maduro TAA. My local B&M has them. They are big! They are amazing! Great puff for around the pool.


----------



## zCityGuy

TheNakedGun said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


How did you like it? I had my first one yesterday and while the flavor was good, the draw was incredibly loose


----------



## Champagne InHand

rockethead26 said:


> Hedley Grange, a truly wonderful smoke. I don't see how anyone, beginner or old timer, would not think this was an excellent smoke.


These are the best CHs in my book. I bought a box of HG. I've tried many Jericho Hills but these are far superior to me. If I want a Nicaraguan stick or full flavored I'll reach for Illusione or Padron.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

Roma Craft Aquitaine


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried to finish a RoMa Aquitaine I let burn out late night. It just wasn't good, so I grabbed the reliable 68 Bambone. Wonderful little sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Let me see if I can find you some two ounce bourbon bottles to try. I'll go digging in my booze cabinet.


Thanks Huda! That's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

I haven't had a cigar since last Monday before my brothers wedding. I decided I wanted something nice so I took out the undercrown gordito I've had forever. Then deciding I wanted a smaller I opted for the Monte classic series I've been hiding. Worst mistake of my smoking career. The cigar was just bad news from the beginning. Rotten lemon zest over horse manure. The first premium smoke to definitely make my DNL list. Won't be looking back towards this make again. Not even going to validate this stick by smoking passed the band.








Didn't want to take out the modus for naught so I put it to use on something that although pointless was still better than using it on this stick.


----------



## lroy76

Long night yesterday requiring three sticks, so I went for a few good ones. Oliva V Melanio, ADC Nobellese, and Camacho 3X Maduro. They were all very good. I did however get some tar from the Melanio that I had no success purging. I was able to cut it back a bit, which helped a lot.

The cigars softened the blow of getting my ass handed to me in both cards and billiards.

Have a great 4th of July weekend botl! May your draw be open and burn lines straight. 

Lucas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> I haven't had a cigar since last Monday before my brothers wedding. I decided I wanted something nice so I took out the undercrown gordito I've had forever. Then deciding I wanted a smaller I opted for the Monte classic series I've been hiding. Worst mistake of my smoking career. The cigar was just bad news from the beginning. Rotten lemon zest over horse manure. The first premium smoke to definitely make my DNL list. Won't be looking back towards this make again. Not even going to validate this stick by smoking passed the band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to take out the modus for naught so I put it to use on something that although pointless was still better than using it on this stick.


Wow and I thought those were some of the BEST cigars I've ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## UBC03

It may if just been a bad stick. .it happens. .. you can't judge from one experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Ok. Won't write it off just yet.


----------



## Turkmen

Day two...


----------



## MikeFox87

Good stick, good beer. Give me Durant in Celtics green and its a perfect Sunday! :grin2:


----------



## droy1958

MikeFox87 said:


> Good stick, good beer. Give me Durant in Celtics green and its a perfect Sunday! :grin2:


Those are fighting words for us in OK.....
These Oliva Master Blend 3's are delicious with a couple years on them......


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## MikeFox87

droy1958 said:


> Those are fighting words for us in OK.....
> These Oliva Master Blend 3's are delicious with a couple years on them......


Ha! If he doesn't go to Boston, I can live with him trying to finish what he started in OKC - Golden State would just feel wrong


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Been eyeing that beauty. What do you think of it? Does it stand up to the prensado? At least I really enjoy the prensado, not sure about anyone else.


----------



## droy1958

MikeFox87 said:


> Ha! If he doesn't go to Boston, I can live with him trying to finish what he started in OKC - Golden State would just feel wrong


It would......


----------



## droy1958

Cibao Valley said:


> Oliva has done it again for me.
> My first Master Blends 3. I let it rest for eight months before lighting it up: A very nice, smooth, easy smoke with no harshness.
> Did not want it to end.......


Love those. Having one now with a couple years on it....


----------



## droy1958

Hudabear said:


> Although Jack is technically a "bourbon" it's still a sour mash. IMO a terrible representative of the bourbon whiskeys. You need to try something like the four roses small batch or makers mark 46 to properly represent the bourbon line.


Yessir, if one would toss back a glass of Maker's Mark 46 (or Maker's), then some of that sour mash, you can taste a lot of difference....


----------



## Joe Sticks

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor robusto, Swisher Sweet cigarillo (6 puffs I'll never get back), will probably smoke an Oliva V robusto to finish out the day - if the wind dies down.


----------



## Chris80

Sunday dinner at my parents house. Mom and I made fresh pasta, meatballs and sausages. First for us to make the pasta fresh. I'm so full. I need a full cigar now. This smoke was a very generous bomb I received a while back. Thank you. Let's light er up!
Snug draw. Not terrible though. Opened it up with my Modus Tool. Short finish, mild-medium on the start. Soft tobacco flavors, very smooth wrapper. Interesting smoke. There is a special place in my heart for a box pressed torpedo with a perfect burn. Excellent aroma coming off this stick. It reminds me of walking into the cigar lounge. I love that smell. A little light for my scotch but neither is being overpowered. 







the draw opened up a little more now. Better smoke output and more pronounced flavors of leather and slight faint caramel. The retroX is ground coffee. Definitely not the full strength I was expecting but I would say it has jumped to a medium now. Very tasty. The aroma is still second to none. I cannot figure out why people do not like the smell of cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hudabear said:


> Although Jack is technically a "bourbon" it's still a sour mash. IMO a terrible representative of the bourbon whiskeys. You need to try something like the four roses small batch or makers mark 46 to properly represent the bourbon line.


I had always heard people call Jack bourbon. Also sour mash. I thought all American whiskEys were considered bourbon. I'm learning 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> Been eyeing that beauty. What do you think of it? Does it stand up to the prensado? At least I really enjoy the prensado, not sure about anyone else.


Can't help you with the Prensado, haven't smoked it, have not really been a big Alec Bradley guy, not sure why, just haven't been in my cross-hairs a lot.

As for this Sanctum, it was an interesting smoke, nice looking Honduran corojo wrapper which definitely added some spice to it, firm well made cigar, pleasant pre-draw, upon lighting up I found it to be a pretty full bodied smoke, but as the thirds expired I discovered over all it was a well balanced stick, and it provided some nice flavors that I enjoyed throughout.

If that sounds like your thing, I would definitely say pick yourself up one, you won't be disappointed. ;-)


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64 anniversary Príncipe and another couple little guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Champagne InHand said:


> Tried to finish a RoMa Aquitaine I let burn out late night. It just wasn't good, so I grabbed the reliable 68 Bambone. Wonderful little sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've smoked 2 of these so far, and while I wouldn't say it was bad, they burned ok and all, it wasn't nearly as good as other Roma Craft I've smoked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Neya Ligero F8 Typhoon by RP Duran cigars. I got 5 on cbid and thought they were pretty good so I got 10 more...now I'm looking for boxes. I think the auction price will start moving up on these. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

My Sunday night poison


----------



## UBC03

Compliments of @curmudgeonista ..
Thought it was all gimmick but it was a solid smoke. Tasty










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

while listening to the whippoorwills nearby and the sounds of July 3rd in the distance


----------



## Cibao Valley

Took two hrs to down this toro.
Nice.


----------



## Ams417

PDR 1878 Maduro from @Drummerguy1584


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Ams417 said:


> PDR 1878 Maduro from @Drummerguy1584


One of my favorites 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

UBC03 said:


> Compliments of @*curmudgeonista* ..
> Thought it was all gimmick but it was a solid smoke. Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ya those are good sticks...

...nice umm... ...camo cutter. ;-)

Hunt much?


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> I had always heard people call Jack bourbon. Also sour mash. I thought all American whiskEys were considered bourbon. I'm learning
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Technically it is a bourbon, and if it were bottled in bourbon county it would probably be called a bourbon, but it still has a distinct taste different from MOST bourbons. Also I notice it has a longer finish than most bourbons I've drank.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Got to enjoy a My Father......with My Father....Sunday night Rhode Island HERF, with an Eagle Rare chaser. Great night to catch up.










AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

Last party night for my brothers wedding (we do seven nights of partying included with the wedding) brought my original choice from today. Undercrown gordito. This vitola might be a little too big even for a big guy like myself.


----------



## Grey Goose

Hudabear said:


> Last party night for my brothers wedding (we do seven nights of partying included with the wedding) brought my original choice from today. Undercrown gordito. This vitola might be a little too big even for a big guy like myself.


Fire that pig up and smoke it!


----------



## Ams417

Drummerguy1584 said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I enjoyed it. Better than I expected. I would buy more of these.

Thanks again.


----------



## php007

Warped Lirio Rojo





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

With all this talk about budget cigars, I had to go and light up an FDO maduro.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> With all this talk about budget cigars, I had to go and light up an FDO maduro.


How are the maduros? I've only had the regular. I have a bundle in my cart I just haven't pushed the go button yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

UBC03 said:


> Compliments of @curmudgeonista ..
> Thought it was all gimmick but it was a solid smoke. Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing before trying one for the first time. Leaf by Oscar is the real deal.


----------



## x man

yesterday I smoked
Fuente Familia destino from 2014
it was nectar


and the tat pudgy chuck


my fave monster


----------



## azmadurolover

Chris80 said:


> How are the maduros? I've only had the regular. I have a bundle in my cart I just haven't pushed the go button yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


push it, push it............lol


----------



## MikeFox87

Happy 4th, everyone! Let's get this day started.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Due to working afternoons today, I'm having a morning smoke.....now it feels like Sunday, wait that means I don't have to work right? lol. Having a cigar in honor of our friends to the South, may you all have a fun & safe Independence Day, Happy 4th of July!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

From yesterday while monitoring the grill, an Aging Room F55 Quattro, a most pleasant smoke. While sitting there we had a beautiful fox visit the back yard to snack on some birdseed under the feeder. Only had the iPad with me to take a snap, so not so good, but though you might enjoy anyway.


----------



## Chris80

azmadurolover said:


> push it, push it............lol


I want to so bad but I just bought a box of Padrons yesterday lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

AFR-75 Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Fonseca Presidente I received in a Quesada sampler a long while back last Fall. Started out "meh" but now it's interesting with a burnt molasses taste in it with some pepper and spice.

I wouldn't seek these but I had a CAO Cameroon box press courtesy of Rooke that was really nice last night. Of course like all Cameroons humidor time makes them much better. 









Sadly the mosquitoes rained on my parade and I wasn't able to nub it but it was VERY enjoyable and if day time I would have nub bed every bit of it.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Hudabear said:


> Last party night for my brothers wedding (we do seven nights of partying included with the wedding) . .


Can I join your family ? ! :smile2:

Please.


----------



## tonyzoc

Happy Independence Day...starting it with a Sosa #2 Pyramide


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> How are the maduros? I've only had the regular. I have a bundle in my cart I just haven't pushed the go button yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you press the button. I really like them, they're a bit sweeter than the natural.


----------



## Navistar

My first Serie G. I'm enjoying the almond flavor. I have a few more from a sample so I'm curious if these get better with time.


----------



## Bluedragon

A Davidoff Robusto for Independence Day.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## circadianswing

The scenery in the background of that nub is amazing... enjoy the 4th!!


----------



## Grey Goose

Happy 4th Fella's...









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Happy 4th again...
Food, family, friends, pool and sunny weather! Of course the best Padron as well. Very blessed day.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Second of the day thanks to @eliot Happy 4th everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 80 year. 
A bit disappointed. Probably because my humidor was at 62% (constant burn corrections at start and mid)

However taste was great and full hour and 20 minute smoke.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I totally wasted what could be a potentially great cigar in another 6 months. A Freyja... The humidity was all kinds of off. Wrapper didn't want to burn well. It's been resting for at least 2 months so I thought I would give it a try. It didn't feel too soft or too hard. D-, for today but with A- potential, but not much worse in the world of cigars then a bad smoke because of technical difficulties. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

This stick has been resting for several months. I hope it is worth it's price of admission. 















Pre light draws tasted like pound cake. The body and foot smelled like steamed crab. Weird I know but to me that's what it was. 
Outstanding draw after the light, decent smoke. Light chocolate cake on the retroX. Flavor is fairly mild so far. Good start though.








There is nothing particularly good or bad about the cigar so far. It's construction is flawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







The very next dry after dropping that Ash I had a big flavor shift. I'm now getting a little bit more cedar, definitely some nuts and caramel on the retroX. The strength is now a full medium getting stronger towards the first band.
Down to the nub and all that's to be found a some pine. 
I must say in this price range there are WAY better cigars for the $$
Wasn't bad but there was just not much to it.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Last party night for my brothers wedding (we do seven nights of partying included with the wedding) brought my original choice from today. Undercrown gordito. This vitola might be a little too big even for a big guy like myself.


Where's the umbrella?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

After the first ten drinks I forgot about the umbrella.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> After the first ten drinks I forgot about the umbrella.


lol, hope you had a good time. I'm relaxing with a padron 1926 after a noon rocky freedom. Happy fourth to you all!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

First crack at the Enclave - not bad, kept my interest. But I prefer the New World, no question. Got a couple more, we'll see what a little age does.


----------



## Rondo

Kill Bill


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## Sprouthog

Ch aa 2016


----------



## Ams417

Padron 1926 from @fimpster in the Noob PIF. Really nice stick, even in the corona size I got right at an hour out of it. Might have to grab a 5'er of these, since they are much more affordable in the smaller vitola. Sitting in my driveway with a glass of Disaronno watching what looks like an all out suburban assault. Drove to my father in laws just before dark and the whole town is smoked over. People say the economy is soft, and my business mirrors that, but folks sure will drop a months rent on fireworks and Budweiser. WTF?


----------



## Jade Falcon

Turkmen said:


>


I have a Revelation that's been resting for about 4 months or so. How is it?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I had my first Alec Bradley stick earlier this evening with some 12 Year Old Glenfiddich afterwards.

T'was an Alec Bradley Prensado Tubo that was recommend to me by one of the guys at my local B&M last week. I really enjoyed it, I thought it had a nice wood and sweet cocoa taste with dare I say...citrus notes. My wrapper unravelled a bit once I smoked right up to the band, but that didn't bug me too much.


----------



## Turkmen

Jade Falcon said:


> I have a Revelation that's been resting for about 4 months or so. How is it?


I had few different San Cristobals and all of them have somewhat fruity taste. Ovation probably the spiciest variation, really reminds me mango and red pepper salad.


----------



## Regiampiero

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I had my first Alec Bradley stick earlier this evening with some 12 Year Old Glenfiddich afterwards.
> 
> T'was an Alec Bradley Prensado Tubo that was recommend to me by one of the guys at my local B&M last week. I really enjoyed it, I thought it had a nice wood and sweet cocoa taste with dare I say...citrus notes. My wrapper unravelled a bit once I smoked right up to the band, but that didn't bug me too much.


Up to the band? I hope you then removed the band and kept puffing until you nubed it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Somehow I was able to smoke a cigar a day for 5 days straight. The cigar gods were smiling on me. Tried a La Imperiosa for the first time from my local B&M. Great flavors and smoke output, but a lot of touch ups. Was smoking in a slight wind the majority of the stick so maybe that's a wind thing, I dunno.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hemingway Signature for this mornings smoke with a little iced tea. Hot and humid outside today.









and Chris those Melanio need a whole lotta rest. Preferably in their own box. Try the Monte Jacobo to see a different style of torpedo.

I really like storing good sticks in their own boxes even if in the same tupperdor. It will be interesting to see your notes on the Jacobo as it has really mellowed with age. I loved the scorched molasses notes along with other flavors.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Hemingway Signature for this mornings smoke with a little iced tea. Hot and humid outside today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Chris those Melanio need a whole lotta rest. Preferably in their own box. Try the Monte Jacobo to see a different style of torpedo.
> 
> I really like storing good sticks in their own boxes even if in the same tupperdor. It will be interesting to see your notes on the Jacobo as it has really mellowed with age. I loved the scorched molasses notes along with other flavors.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!
> I had it on the third. I don't know why it didn't tag you  Tapatalk has been giving me a fit lately. I wish we could just go back to the old version. Anyway my brother here it is.
> 
> This smoke was a very generous bomb I received a while back. Thank you! Let's light er up!
> 
> Snug draw. Not terrible though. Opened it up with my Modus Tool. Short finish, mild-medium on the start. Soft tobacco flavors, very smooth wrapper. Interesting smoke. There is a special place in my heart for a box pressed torpedo with a perfect burn. Excellent aroma coming off this stick. It reminds me of walking into the cigar lounge. I love that smell. A little light for my scotch but neither is being overpowered.
> 
> the draw opened up a little more now. Better smoke output and more pronounced flavors of leather and slight faint caramel. The retroX is ground coffee. Definitely not the full strength I was expecting but I would say it has jumped to a medium now. Very tasty. The aroma is still second to none. I cannot figure out why people do not like the smell of cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Regiampiero said:


> Up to the band? I hope you then removed the band and kept puffing until you nubed it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Of course I did.


----------



## poppajon75

Tried one of the Alec Bradley 2nds I got a couple weeks ago while sitting on the front porch watching the parade go down the street yesterday. Some more time on them and they'll be just fine I believe. Draw was easy and the burn was nice. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Nica rustica tonight. This thing reminds me of a Liga 9. Way too strong por mi. Hopefully it quiets down in a bit.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

First time with a LP T52. First half inch was unimpressive, but mellowed out very nicely after. Really enjoying this smoke now. I wouldn't smoke this regularly because of the price, especially considering the JDN Antano, but definitely will smoke again.


----------



## Chris80

I remember when I bought this stick. I was sweating because it was so expensive. I hope it's good. 
Lots of cedar. Lots of pepper. Pairs well with scotch. Great smoke. Great draw. 
It's a shame that this Cohiba Nicaragua isn't a puro. 
Draw is still outstanding. Thick smoke. It's got a lot of pepper which is very good. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Nub Cameroon from @fimpster. Really good construction, good burn requiring no relights. Not my top favorite in the flavor dept, but definitely not bad either. I am more of a coffee, chocolate, maduro smoker. I will give this one another go, smoked maybe one other Cameroon ever, so need more to go on. Might pick up a 5'er and rest them a little while. Smoked it while watching Snatch. Love them damn Pikey's, funny stuff.


----------



## Chris80

Ams417 said:


> Nub Cameroon from @fimpster. Really good construction, good burn requiring no relights. Not my top favorite in the flavor dept, but definitely not bad either. I am more of a coffee, chocolate, maduro smoker. I will give this one another go, smoked maybe one other Cameroon ever, so need more to go on. Might pick up a 5'er and rest them a little while. Smoked it while watching Snatch. Love them dame Pikey's, funny stuff.


Snatch is a great movie! Bullet Tooth Tony and Boris The Blade crack me up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had another Alec Bradley Prensado Tubo just now. The construction of it was perfect and it smoked very well. My Xikar Xi1 cutter had a bit of resistance when cutting these though, as I had to make a second cut. I'm assuming because the caps on them are kinda wonky?? Or was it because of the 52 ring gauge?


----------



## Wildone

Tat. & Mojito...


----------



## Hudabear

My night tonight


----------



## Shunamaji

Montecristo platinum 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre from '12









Still, the strongest and one of the tastiest smokes I've ever had.
Thank you, Brother Rivers.


----------



## BigB2943

Lunch smoke. Padron 64 Príncipe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Testing out a SS from buying some 5ers. No way near ready. Perhaps this Winter. Nice use of the Modus tool though. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TCstr8

AFSS before heading out to the Guns N Roses concert.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Champagne InHand said:


> Testing out a SS from buying some 5ers. No way near ready. Perhaps this Winter. Nice use of the Modus tool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Same here. Had one for breakfast and they need to settle a bit. I just love the size and shape of these so much for an early morning smoke.


----------



## Chris80

Let this sit out a while before lighting. Out at mom and dads pool. Finally a 1964 I'm enjoying!







OUTSTANDING performance. Cocoa, coffee, pepper. Faint toast approaching about 1/2" from the band. Medium to full all the way. 
Once I got past the band the flavors completely changed to something I've never had and can't even describe. It was really good. I will definitely get another and I also want to try the natural too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Another old biggen. This thing is starting to canoe, so I'll probably have to let it float down stream. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Ah, nice and quiet, life back to normal...









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## MikeFox87

Diesel Uncut, solid budget stick. Some rest has served it well imo


----------



## Navistar

My first Tat




Edit: sadly this was a waste. Even with a month of acclimating it was too wet and had an ammonia taste. I think it has potential but hard to tell at this point. Sucks being a newb at this because nothing is ready to smoke for the first 4-6 months.


----------



## BigB2943

Pig again. Still going and it's been an hour.
















Oh and that's Abby doing her perimeter check for chipmunks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Picked up this Quorum at a local tobacco shop. Not a bad smoke at all for 2 bucks. I think I'd buy more of these for everyday sticks.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Ecu Hab Lig wrapper, Dom binder, criollo lig, nic hab seco, and Corojo viso. Spicy.


----------



## tonyzoc

Surrogate Crystal Baller


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Hey guys, I hope you all had a fun and safe weekend!

I've only had a couple candelas so far, but I went on a bit of a candela buying spree a while back. Picked up a handful of different singles. I'm having this interesting little smoke tonight. Illusione 88 Candela Robusto.


----------



## Ams417

fimpster said:


> Hey guys, I hope you all had a fun and safe weekend!
> 
> I've only had a couple candellas so far, but I went on a bit of a candella buying spree a while back. Picked up a handful of different singles. I'm having this interesting little smoke tonight. Illusione 88 Candella Robusto.


You like it? I haven't had a candella I've liked yet.


----------



## Grey Goose

Sprouthog said:


> Home roll: Ecu Hab Lig wrapper, Dom binder, criollo lig, nic hab seco, and Corojo viso. Spicy.


Always post such great sticks, I luv it, but no pics, post some pics for us brother! ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## fimpster

Ams417 said:


> You like it? I haven't had a candella I've liked yet.


Yeah, I like it ok, it's more peppery than I was expecting, which isn't bad per se, but not what I was expecting. I've also had the Illusione Holy Lance candela which wasn't as peppery, and I liked it a lot. I'm sure that has to do with filler/wrapper ratio of the lancero.


----------



## Grey Goose

One of my favorite smokes!








Thanks @rockethead26!

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## rockethead26

Pretty dang good, huh? Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## eliot

CI Blendlab RQ-444

Verdict: Meh, too mild. Maybe they should rename it to Blandlab. Although, I will say, regardless of a few rather thick veins, the burn has been impeccable.


----------



## Regiampiero

Navistar said:


> I tried this without sticking it in sunlight and it did not rejuvenate. Guess I was doing it wrong. Thanks for the tip.


Yea without a source of heat you're reliant on osmosis which is what happens between the packs and the cigar, therefore it would take as long to charge as it does to discharge. If you can't place them in direct heat, you can stick a sponge (half submerged) in the water and place a small battery fan in the bag as well. I've used those oust fans (without the scented cartridge of course) with great success before. Mine charged in about 2 days.



AZ330FZL said:


> I have been doing it the slow way. But I can see how the sun would speed it up. Trying this when I get back to AZ. It will probably melt in the summer heat. Lol
> 
> AZ330FZL


I can already smell the plastic burn lol. Hope things cool off soon for you guys down there.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Now that these Fonseca Rattisimos have plenty of rest they are a very enjoyable smoke. Nothing overtly complex but a lower priced stick that is very pleasurable. Much like the Heisenberg that can be found in 5ers as low as $15. Well worth the $3-$4 per stick. Just nice and enjoyable with some Pepsi over ice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

64 Padron 
Maduro this time. Feel as though maduro may have more flavor. Perhaps it's just that the humidity was set higher...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Truinfador #4 - even some slight wrapper imperfections can't derail her. Still never had a bad one


----------



## Regiampiero

Nothing fancy tonight, it should rain any minute. La Caya brasil.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

eliot said:


> Maybe they should rename it to Blandlab.


haha BlandLab, love it.

I wasn't a fan of the one I tried either.


----------



## Cibao Valley

After work unwind


----------



## Sprouthog

Grey Goose said:


> Always post such great sticks, I luv it, but no pics, post some pics for us brother! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Here you go.

http://IMG_1136.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## Sprouthog

Cant load a photo to save my life.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a maduro La Palina with my first real taste of my homemade sarsaparilla/root beer. So foamy right now but it's well done and went with the maddie La Palina nicely. 

Next batch I will eliminate any Wintergreen, but try to seek out a touch of cola nut. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Sprouthog

Grey Goose said:


> Always post such great sticks, I luv it, but no pics, post some pics for us brother! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Try this. Of course it's sideways.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OK, I have some catching up to do here...










This was my Fourth of July Smoke - CAO's FlatHead 770 "Big Block".
Yes it is a 70 rg cigar. No, that isn't a .223 shell next to it... ITS A *.308*!
I used it as a punch and did 4 overlapping punches with it.
Despite all my misgivings (size, gimmick?, published ratings) about this cigar, I found it to be wonderful.
Seriously, it was a great smoke. It smoked more to the medium side that it looked like it would, with a balance of mild spice and subtle sweetness combined with a mild earthy background. It did get stronger as I smoked it (I actually nubbed this thing) but I attribute most of that to the shear size and heat you draw in. Burned evenly. I wouldn't hesitate to grab another, but I'd probably grab a smaller ring gauge for comparison. But F- it "Murica!


----------



## Ams417

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoyed a maduro La Palina with my first real taste of my homemade sarsaparilla/root beer. So foamy right now but it's well done and went with the maddie La Palina nicely.
> 
> Next batch I will eliminate any Wintergreen, but try to seek out a touch of cola nut.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Sounds good man. Homemade root beer would go well with a maduro I would bet.

I had a FD Oliva Natural while watching tv in the garage. Did some yard work today and showed the young guys how to properly load a truck tonight at work. Freaks them out when the boss gets his hands dirty. Fun stuff.


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> OK, I have some catching up to do here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Fourth of July Smoke - CAO's FlatHead 770 "Big Block".
> Yes it is a 70 rg cigar. No, that isn't a .223 shell next to it... ITS A *.308*!
> I used it as a punch and did 4 overlapping punches with it.
> Despite all my misgivings (size, gimmick?, published ratings) about this cigar, I found it to be wonderful.
> Seriously, it was a great smoke. It smoked more to the medium side that it looked like it would, with a balance of mild spice and subtle sweetness combined with a mild earthy background. It did get stronger as I smoked it (I actually nubbed this thing) but I attribute most of that to the shear size and heat you draw in. Burned evenly. I wouldn't hesitate to grab another, but I'd probably grab a smaller ring gauge for comparison. But F- it "Murica!


I've only had the 554 size, Camshaft I believe. Been wanting to try a Sparkplug in that line. An enjoyable smoke for sure.


----------



## Grey Goose

Sprouthog said:


> Cant load a photo to save my life.


Sucks for us... ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Grey Goose

Sprouthog said:


> Try this. Of course it's sideways.


There ya go! ;-)


----------



## Grey Goose

SoCal Gunner said:


> OK, I have some catching up to do here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Fourth of July Smoke - CAO's FlatHead 770 "Big Block".
> Yes it is a 70 rg cigar. No, that isn't a .223 shell next to it... ITS A *.308*!
> I used it as a punch and did 4 overlapping punches with it.
> Despite all my misgivings (size, gimmick?, published ratings) about this cigar, I found it to be wonderful.
> Seriously, it was a great smoke. It smoked more to the medium side that it looked like it would, with a balance of mild spice and subtle sweetness combined with a mild earthy background. It did get stronger as I smoked it (I actually nubbed this thing) but I attribute most of that to the shear size and heat you draw in. Burned evenly. I wouldn't hesitate to grab another, but I'd probably grab a smaller ring gauge for comparison. But F- it "Murica!


Meanwhile I am digg'in the 38-42RG x 4"-5" cigars these days...

I might try a .22 shell on those!

LOL


----------



## lroy76

Went with a brick house and a La Jugada last night. The brick house is always solid. la Jugada was one of the best medium sticks I've had in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Still trying to smoke it. I've been wanting to try the nubs for a while now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Kyle Nugent said:


> Still trying to smoke it. I've been wanting to try the nubs for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Well this was as far as I got before chunking it. Binder split and the draw was so loose I wasn't getting hardly any smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I hate split wrappers. I'm having an AF Chateau Maduro Rothschild as its raining out now, finally. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

I'm having a R&J house of capulet. It was an impulse box buy in the beginning because I thought I would love R&J forever. It is actually pretty good for a medium-light Connecticut smoke. I should be able to smoke these without hitting myself too much for buying a box.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Regiampiero

Later I'll light up one of these little fellas.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

@Regiampiero very interested in hearing about it


----------



## MrCrowley39

Ams417 said:


> I've only had the 554 size, Camshaft I believe. Been wanting to try a Sparkplug in that line. An enjoyable smoke for sure.


I enjoyed the sparkplug, it was better than I thought it was going to be.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Estillo Cubano lancero by Ventura Cigar company while doing yard work...Decent smoke.










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Navistar said:


> @Regiampiero very interested in hearing about it


Norteños are awesome, better then the liga for me. Lots of heart with coco and little pepper. My favorite of the drew estate line for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Had a La Palina family series- Miami, Meh, for me. Really could not taste a whole lt f flavors other than hay and pepper. Even tried the Dckman cut!
Hope the Pasha and Allison are better, otherwise the rest of each of the fivers are gong to disappear for a long time!!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

2nd smoke today 
PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro with a Ventura surf brewery wahine seasonal strawberry wheat ale



















Takes the #1 spot for NC for me, crazy good smoke

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Ams417

Drummerguy1584 said:


> 2nd smoke today
> PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro with a Ventura surf brewery wahine seasonal strawberry wheat ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


The beer sounds interesting. Reminds me of the Maui Brewing Mana Wheat. Pinapple unfiltered, was pretty good stuff. Can get it here but it's expensive due to shipping.


----------



## GrouchoM

Romeo and Julietas Churchill en tubo gifted to me by my cigar mentor Sarge.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Ams417 said:


> The beer sounds interesting. Reminds me of the Maui Brewing Mana Wheat. Pinapple unfiltered, was pretty good stuff. Can get it here but it's expensive due to shipping.


It was amazing! Have to wait a year to get it again

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## greenmonster714

Bought a five pack of these Graycliff G2 maduro pirates from the devil site. Draw was kinda tight the first half but better now. Very tasty stick but not sure I'd buy a box of them. Being a new puffer I've got to many other stogies to try.


----------



## rockethead26

Last night was Mai Tai Friday with my wife. Nubbed a Short Story. Need more!


----------



## WABOOM

enjoying a Conni and a coffee









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

^ several coffees. (Jablum Blue Mountain) I keep electric kettle and french press in the garage so I can make another coffee on demand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Used to keep a bunch of cheapies on hand for friends who don't know any better. Since none of my close friends smoke anymore, I'm working through the handout box. 

Don't want to throw fuel on anti-gurkha fire because there a few I actually like (Titan, Park Ave, S-2 Micro Batch), but sweet Moses what a poorly constructed cigar. Nightmarish burn. Pretty weak draw. Flavors to forget about. Yama hama.

The good news is it has successfully distracted me from the fact that I'm doing yard work and I have humi space for something better! :vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM

I hear ya about the Beauty. The other day I lit one up for a dog walk and it f***ked me after about an inch. Just would not cooperate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

64 Príncipe natural. Hanging by my tomato plants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Everybody have a relaxing, safe weekend.


----------



## Navistar

Currently having the NC H. Upmann Reserve. Hope the CCs are better.


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> I hear ya about the Beauty. The other day I lit one up for a dog walk and it f***ked me after about an inch. Just would not cooperate.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Totally, bad QC


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Cromagnon anthropology. It arrived with a split top, but didn't want to waste it.


----------



## eliot

This is long overdue, but I finally lit up my first Padron 1926, courtesy of explosives expert, @azmadurolover.

All I've gotta say is ho-lee-crap! It's no wonder why I'm always seeing Padrons on this thread! THEY'RE ****IN' AMAZING!

Thanks again, brother!









Nub-tastic!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Finally enjoyed a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto.

Would have enjoyed it much more though if the weather wasn't so windy and slightly rainy. I kept having to purge and touch up the thing lol.


----------



## Grey Goose

Have been enjoying these regularly of late...









"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Regiampiero

One of the most disappointing oliva, so I'm using them as a yard stick. I don't know why these are so under-filled?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Another Príncipe in the light rain









Hour deep


----------



## Ams417

All these Padron's are giving me cigar envy. Gonna have to save up and get a box of the 1926 I think.


----------



## Navistar

Ams417 said:


> All these Padron's are giving me cigar envy. Gonna have to save up and get a box of the 1926 I think.


Same here. I have a 1964 in wait but I haven't had the courage to buy a 26.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> All these Padron's are giving me cigar envy. Gonna have to save up and get a box of the 1926 I think.


Have you tried the '64s?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Undercrown while fishing...


----------



## BigB2943

Ams417 said:


> All these Padron's are giving me cigar envy. Gonna have to save up and get a box of the 1926 I think.


I absolutely love them. Never once had an issue with them. Consistently my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mason Dixon by Crowned Head. Picked up on a whim at a B&M over holiday weekend. Enjoyable smoke.


----------



## BigB2943

SoCal Gunner said:


> Undercrown while fishing...


How do you like the undercrown? I've on had the flying pig. However, I have a box of the gran toro arriving Tuesday (promo for free totally stoked)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

BigB2943 said:


> How do you like the undercrown? I've on had the flying pig. However, I have a box of the gran toro arriving Tuesday (promo for free totally stoked)


Really enjoyable smoke and a pretty good value (really good for you!). I think where people go wrong is if they think they're getting a budget priced Liga Privada. It should be considered it's own smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nubbing through some sinus issues. Using the neti-pot every few hours. Thought I could deal with a Connie. I'm sure to double rinse the sinuses after. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Same here. I have a 1964 in wait but I haven't had the courage to buy a 26.


Buy a 26. Buy two of them. Don't even question it. Maduro of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Nubbing through some sinus issues. Using the neti-pot every few hours. Thought I could deal with a Connie. I'm sure to double rinse the sinuses after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Hope you feel better. Neti pots are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

there's another system that works great called Dr Neal-Med Sinus Rinse. That's what I use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Buy a 26. Buy two of them. Don't even question it. Maduro of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, my friend, are a trouble maker. But ok!


----------



## Navistar

@Chris80 and for the record, I do have a box of 3000 maduro in the mail as we speak.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> You, my friend, are a trouble maker. But ok!


If I were a trouble maker I'd say buy a box  but that's not realistic (in my case anyway) so two is good to start 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> @Chris80 and for the record, I do have a box of 3000 maduro in the mail as we speak.


I gotta check on them. I'm being very patient with them. I want to give them at least a month or three haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Have you tried the '64s?


I've had one of each, and I think I like the 1926 slightly more. Not enough experience to mean much, but I wouldn't turn a 1964 down at all.


----------



## Sprouthog

CH MD North


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I need to go back and have a 1926 again; Its been a few years. Back then I tried both and loooooved the '64 and have been choosing those ever since. Knowing how tastes change, I owe it to myself to give the 1926 another shot.


----------



## Chris80

I've had two 26 and loved them both. I've had three 64's and hated the first one. Had no taste at all. The second one I had with scotch. The scotch made the cigar taste good. The third one was absolutely outstanding and makes me want another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

I have no use for Rocky Patel, nor Perdomo, or Torano...

...but I have yet to smoke a Padron that didn't impress me.


----------



## gtechva

Got a couple of surprise phone calls, right after pouring a Sweet Baby Jesus Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter, that set me back on getting outside when I wanted. So, short on time, I opened a Hop Job IPA and lit a Villiger No. 7 Sumatra for thirty minutes of enjoyment.


----------



## Kemetek1

SoCal Gunner said:


> Really enjoyable smoke and a pretty good value (really good for you!). I think where people go wrong is if they think they're getting a budget priced Liga Privada. It should be considered it's own smoke.


You are very correct. The undercrown is it's own smoke.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had an Alec Bradley Sanctum Toro last night. Thought it was pretty uninteresting.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Had a Gispert Robusto a few days ago. It sat in my Tupperdore since the 9th of October, so it was well rested. It smoked very well, with no harsh remnants on the palate afterwards. I had an A&W Rootbeer with it, and it went very well with this stick. Never had to relight it even once, with only very minor touch-ups....2, IIRC.`

I will definitely consider smoking one again.


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> I have no use for Rocky Patel, nor Perdomo, or Torano...
> 
> ...but I have yet to smoke a Padron that didn't impress me.


I'm having 2/2 of a RP Royal Vintage. Although not a terrible cigar, I won't spend $$ on RP anymore. I have several RP's of different blends that I bought last year when I got back into cigars. I have bought and smoked a few singles here and there. Needless to say they are buried in my tupperdor. I don't know if I'll ever smoke them or not within the next few years. To me they are so inconsistent. No two from the same line have ever tasted the same to me. I however can only say that about the edge line. I feel they are extremely overpriced. I've said it before, I think with the many different blends, the quality control is impossible to maintain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Grey Goose said:


> I have no use for Rocky Patel, nor Perdomo, or Torano...
> 
> ...but I have yet to smoke a Padron that didn't impress me.


While I've had some good Perdomos, I'll call that hand with a Gurkha rider.


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> I'm having 2/2 of a RP Royal Vintage. Although not a terrible cigar, I won't spend $$ on RP anymore. I have several RP's of different blends that I bought last year when I got back into cigars. I have bought and smoked a few singles here and there. Needless to say they are buried in my tupperdor. I don't know if I'll ever smoke them or not within the next few years. To me they are so inconsistent. No two from the same line have ever tasted the same to me. I however can only say that about the edge line. I feel they are extremely overpriced. I've said it before, I think with the many different blends, the quality control is impossible to maintain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even my favorite RP are over priced. They are too proud of their product.


----------



## WABOOM

Rocky and Kaisad have tattoos of each other's logo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Aging Room F55. I still like this one.


----------



## Regiampiero

Just had a 2 year old partagas cifuentes. When proudly aged, these are good morning sticks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

I mean they are still a premium hand rolled stick with long filler, etc etc etc, and I have certainly smoked my share over the years, and I did get a couple quality RP's, a Torano 50th, and a very nice looking Perdomo from generous members here recently, and believe me I will enjoy the $h!t out of them!

Just say'in as a general rule, I rarely buy those three manufacturers products anymore.

Sadly, if the FDA has its way, that might be about all we have to choose from one of these days here soon....

...ugh.


----------



## Chris80

Grey Goose said:


> I mean they are still a premium hand rolled stick with long filler, etc etc etc, and I have certainly smoked my share over the years, and I did get a couple quality RP's, a Torano 50th, and a very nice looking Perdomo from generous members here recently, and believe me I will enjoy the $h!t out of them!
> 
> Just say'in as a general rule, I rarely buy those three manufacturers products anymore.
> 
> Sadly, if the FDA has its way, that might be about all we have to choose from one of these days here soon....
> 
> ...ugh.


Oh but keep in mind, there will still be Fuentes and Padrons 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

7/10/16

I picked this cigar from my humi today. Woke up early enough before it got too hot, but too late to go to church... so... what else better to do?







*Heisenberg* - Picked a smaller cigar because I didn't know if it was going to rain, and didn't want to smoke an expensive one, I wouldn't be able to enjoy all the way.

Well... thank goodness it didn't rain! I loved this little cigar and smoked it down to the bottom (near nubbing it).

*Characteristics*
- Flavor, oh man... the flavor. Rich coffee, almost like biting into a chocolate covered coffee bean. Rich tobacco taste, creamy smoke. The last 1/3 had hints of cedar, chocolate and almost a floral-ness to it.
- The wrapper is SILKY smooth. If it was a little less veiny, the burn would have been perfect (didn't need a touch up, but wasn't the prettiest).
- Packed cigar, no soft spots anywhere, construction was OK, you can see the seams and what not, but for the price? Fantastic.

*Final Comments*
Put off a good amount of smoke in the beginning, had to take long slow draws during the 2/3 and final 1/3. Didn't mind working for it. I would think this is close to the Papas Fritas (the small tin Liga's), if the Papas Fritas are too small smoke this. Very inexpensive stick (I looked it up while smoking, couldn't believe it).

Try this! It's made by Quesada, not a big brand! I don't know if I did a good job aging this (probably been in the humi maybe a year now, I bought a huge sampler pack when I just got into cigars, and just re-organized my multiple humi's last weekend).

I'm thinking about buying another 5 pack to age. Would make great on-the-go/yard/commute cigar. Not one of the premium ones you sit down to treat yourself or to celebrate, but a darn good smoke when you need a fix.

Not sure if doing this right, but wanted to post some others previous to today.

*7/4/16 - July 4th Cigar: Alec Bradley American Blend*



Closer look at the wrapper:



Farm house, all the way to the Rockies 'MURIKA!

*
7/3/16 - **San Lotano

*
*7/3/16 - RM Desde 1875 *(Not sure if legit or not, so posted it here)


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Oh but keep in mind, there will still be Fuentes and Padrons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could live on Fuentes and Padron if I had to. I would rather not, of course.


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> I could live on Fuentes and Padron if I had to. I would rather not, of course.


...unfortunately if all this goes down, Padron's and AF's will cost $24 bucks a pop or something obscene.

Just the way the FDA plans to kill off the industry.

...those evil F*@ks!!!


----------



## talisker10

New world connecticut


----------



## Chris80

Eventually I want to be all Padron, Fuente and the occasional Montecristo. I know some people will say I'm nuts but I like what I like and that's where I want to put my $$
However, if my FDO bundles and JR Cuban Alternatives to the Monte #2 have been around long enough, those I will make my everydays. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

On Thursday





































Saturday, herffing with Doug, Jon, Nick, and Jesse from BOTL.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Monte no. 2

About to try to cut back to 2 a week from 2 a day. Wish me luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> ...unfortunately if all this goes down, Padron's and AF's will cost $24 bucks a pop or something obscene.
> 
> Just the way the FDA plans to kill off the industry.
> 
> ...those evil F*@ks!!!


Now, now, the government clearly knows what's best for you. Don't try and fight it. They must protect us from ourselves for a better future.


----------



## poppajon75

Even with the wonky ash I enjoy these.


----------



## MJ23

Golf and just fuego



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My theory, Cuba just opened up... What better way to stimulate the sale of Cubans then to "legally" knock off the competition who simply cannot afford the fees. Just my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Having a young aging room maduro that isn't showing much hope in the beginning. Wrapped very loosely. I can tell from just feeling and seeing it. Takes 4 puffs to produce a good a good smoke but by then it's hot as hell. If the the last 2/3 works out better I will edit.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Ronaldo finally gets a title


----------



## MikeFox87

Graycliff Casillero Privada - presidente, thing lasted well over 2 hours. CI sells them for $16 per, not worth that. But I believe I got this for 4 on cbid. Slam dunk at that price


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BigB2943

Romeo petit corona
Hard draw...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> My theory, Cuba just opened up... What better way to stimulate the sale of Cubans then to "legally" knock off the competition who simply cannot afford the fees. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing when contemplating the fda regulations. Obama must have made a deal with Cuba and this fda regulation was part of it. Just thoughts though

The Cuban cigar law has literally changed three times the past year that I've noticed. Then the past several months it's strict again and they throw regulations out there a month later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

poppajon75 said:


> Even with the wonky ash I enjoy these.


I bought 5 of those couple years ago just smoked one Friday that is one darn good cigar and its much cheaper than most Padrons.


----------



## Navistar

I have to read up on this stuff. I know something has been festering but not sure of the details. Did some bad laws pass?


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> My theory, Cuba just opened up... What better way to stimulate the sale of Cubans then to "legally" knock off the competition who simply cannot afford the fees. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think Cuban cigars would be eligible for being grandfathered in the new regulations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

WABOOM said:


> I dont think Cuban cigars would be eligible for being grandfathered in the new regulations.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I do see FDA pulling something out of their hat though. Especially after the prisoner exchange and then the regulations several months later.

Ok my timing is off. However I'm still skeptical of intent by FDA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

This Cohiba Nicaragua comes to me courtesy of @Ams417 via the noob PIF. I'm just finishing the first third as I write this, and man is it a delicious stick. I was expecting pepper, spice and earth, but instead I got raisin, cocoa and toast. A delicious and interesting stick so far. Thank you brother!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a La Palina Robusto that I had sitting in my Tupperdore since October 19th. The cigar was full of great flavor, beautiful smoke, and beautiful aromatic smells.

However....I had to cut and relight the damn thing, and I had CONSTANT burn issues. I was constantly having to touch that stick up.

I'll buy another one again, but I sure hope I have better burn issues next time. It had plenty of rest time, so I'm not sure what the deal was. It wasn't windy outside, and it's beautiful about 70 degrees and partially sunny. So I'm not sure what happened.

Great cigar though besides those issues.


----------



## welborn

Jade Falcon said:


> Just smoked a La Palina Robusto that I had sitting in my Tupperdore since October 19th. The cigar was full of great flavor, beautiful smoke, and beautiful aromatic smells.
> 
> However....I had to cut and relight the damn thing, and I had CONSTANT burn issues. I was constantly having to touch that stick up.
> 
> I'll buy another one again, but I sure hope I have better burn issues next time. It had plenty of rest time, so I'm not sure what the deal was. It wasn't windy outside, and it's beautiful about 70 degrees and partially sunny. So I'm not sure what happened.
> 
> Great cigar though besides those issues.


I really like the La Palina Red Label...the black is pretty good too.


----------



## Jade Falcon

welborn said:


> I really like the La Palina Red Label...the black is pretty good too.


Umm...mine was a white label and gold...? Or is that just the name of the line?


----------



## welborn

Jade Falcon said:


> Umm...mine was a white label and gold...? Or is that just the name of the line?


No not in most lines. With La Palina's I only know of the red and black in terms of naming. Did it look like this one in the link I posed below? You could have smoked the classic...I'm thinking????

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/la+palina+classic+cigars

And here is a link to all the lines that famous carries. I'm sure there are more though

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brandgroup/la+palina+cigars


----------



## welborn

fimpster said:


> This Cohiba Nicaragua comes to me courtesy of @Ams417 via the noob PIF. I'm just finishing the first third as I write this, and man is it a delicious stick. I was expecting pepper, spice and earth, but instead I got raisin, cocoa and toast. A delicious and interesting stick so far. Thank you brother!


They are great sticks....have a few of those in my collection.


----------



## Jade Falcon

welborn said:


> No not in most lines. With La Palina's I only know of the red and black in terms of naming. Did it look like this one in the link I posed below? You could have smoked the classic...I'm thinking????
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/la+palina+classic+cigars
> 
> And here is a link to all the lines that famous carries. I'm sure there are more though
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brandgroup/la+palina+cigars


Ah, okay. No, mine was not the one you listed, however, after I dug the cellophane out of the garbage, I looked at the label on the back, and it said "Diario":

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/la+palina+el+diario+cigars


----------



## poppajon75

welborn said:


> I bought 5 of those couple years ago just smoked one Friday that is one darn good cigar and its much cheaper than most Padrons.


I bet after a couple years it's pretty tasty. That one I smoked today was only a couple months rested  I'm still just trying to build some inventory. They are nice though.


----------



## welborn

Jade Falcon said:


> Ah, okay. No, mine was not the one you listed, however, after I dug the cellophane out of the garbage, I looked at the label on the back, and it said "Diario":
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/la+palina+el+diario+cigars


Ahh the El Diario. That is a good La palina..probably one of the best in their brand. I completely forgot about those lol. I'm sure you did enjoy that....it's been a couple years since I had one but I do remember enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## Jade Falcon

welborn said:


> Ahh the El Diario. That is a good La palina..probably one of the best in their brand. I completely forgot about those lol. I'm sure you did enjoy that....it's been a couple years since I had one but I do remember enjoying it thoroughly.


Oh dude, it was REALLY good. Not the best I've ever had, but still damned good.

I just wish I had a better burn on it. God, the burn was awful.


----------



## welborn

Jade Falcon said:


> Oh dude, it was REALLY good. Not the best I've ever had, but still damned good.
> 
> I just wish I had a better burn on it. God, the burn was awful.


I am glad you enjoyed it. :smile2: I hate you had such bad burn issues though. Hopefully next time you have one you will have better luck with the burn. Crossing my fingers, don't let it deter you La Palina is a fine brand.


----------



## Jade Falcon

welborn said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it. :smile2: I hate you had such bad burn issues though. Hopefully next time you have one you will have better luck with the burn. Crossing my fingers, don't let it deter you La Palina is a fine brand.


Oh I'm still gonna buy more. We have between 45 and 54% humidity outside, so maybe that played a factor; thought it seems a bit low to cause burn issues.


----------



## George007

*Padron*



welborn said:


> I bought 5 of those couple years ago just smoked one Friday that is one darn good cigar and its much cheaper than most Padrons.


The Padron thousand series offers great value. If you age them good then you are for a real treat.


----------



## Ams417

Asylum Ogre from @Drummerguy1584 in the Noob PIF. Great flavor, full bodied and really nice to look at, but I had bad burn issues. Tunneled so bad I chop off half an inch and started over after a couple touch ups didnt straighten it out. Still couldn't get it to act right but I smoked it to a crooked nub anyway. Chocking it up to high R/H, need to make the swap to 65% as I am now using 69% and have had issues with a couple other sticks. Feel like kind of a dick being negative about a PIF cigar, but its probably my fault anyway.


----------



## Grey Goose

Have not had lots of La Palina's, but the few I have had have all been very nice smokes...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Ams417 said:


> Asylum Ogre from @Drummerguy1584 in the Noob PIF. Great flavor, full bodied and really nice to look at, but I had bad burn issues. Tunneled so bad I chop off half an inch and started over after a couple touch ups didnt straighten it out. Still couldn't get it to act right but I smoked it to a crooked nub anyway. Chocking it up to high R/H, need to make the swap to 65% as I am now using 69% and have had issues with a couple other sticks. Feel like kind of a dick being negative about a PIF cigar, but its probably my fault anyway.


All good brother, not dickish in the least bit, just an honest post about a bad burn issue. We all get them sometimes . I'm finding I like 65% or lower these days. 64-63 tends to burn really nicely. Glad you liked the flavor though!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## jgarcia9102

Just smoked my first Illusione 88 maduro...

Wow what a kick in the pants! It was intensely strong at first and I almost tossed it. Even after a big dinner I felt some nicotine sickness.

After half a Hersheys bar and some Gatorade I managed to finish it. Luckily it mellowed out in the second third.

I tasted a lot of peppermint, which I enjoyed, I just wish it was more mellow. Definitely not a stick for beginners.


----------



## rockethead26

Hedley Grange with a Not Your Father's Root Beer on a windy as hell afternoon. Still enjoyed it!


----------



## eliot

Lit up one of these Illusione Rothchildes I got from @Amelia Isabelle.

It has everything I want in a cigar.
1. Short smoke time
2. Huge flavor
3. Great burn
4. Perfect draw

2 words, "box-worthy".

It's also got the added bonus of a nice vanilla-like cream flavor that lingers on the tongue. Is this what they call a 'long finish'?


----------



## Jade Falcon

eliot said:


> Lit up one of these Illusione Rothchildes I got from @*Amelia Isabelle*.
> 
> It has everything I want in a cigar.
> 1. Short smoke time
> 2. Huge flavor
> 3. Great burn
> 4. Perfect draw
> 
> 2 words, "box-worthy".
> 
> It's also got the added bonus of a nice vanilla-like cream flavor that lingers on the tongue. Is this what they call a 'long finish'?


I just bought one recently, and I've had them before. For the money, they absolutely cannot be beat.


----------



## eliot

Jade Falcon said:


> I just bought one recently, and I've had them before. For the money, they absolutely cannot be beat.


This one is amazing so far. That vanilla cream fell off after the 1/3. It's transitioned to what I think may be earth and leather.


----------



## Navistar

Jade Falcon said:


> I just bought one recently, and I've had them before. For the money, they absolutely cannot be beat.


My B&M has these for $5 which is probably the cheapest in the room. Have a hard time finding these online. They are good.


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> Asylum Ogre from @Drummerguy1584 in the Noob PIF. Great flavor, full bodied and really nice to look at, but I had bad burn issues. Tunneled so bad I chop off half an inch and started over after a couple touch ups didnt straighten it out. Still couldn't get it to act right but I smoked it to a crooked nub anyway. Chocking it up to high R/H, need to make the swap to 65% as I am now using 69% and have had issues with a couple other sticks. Feel like kind of a dick being negative about a PIF cigar, but its probably my fault anyway.


A few years ago my b&m couldn't get rid of these in the 50ga ..had em for 3$ .. I bought the last 2 boxes. .one of my favorites

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

eliot said:


> 2 words, "box-worthy".


You can find 50 cabs for about $180. I wouldn't attempt to nab any that are 230+, be patient! I got mine from Atlantic


----------



## Grey Goose

Unbanded PDR...

Abe didn't disappoint. ;-)










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Grey Goose

Decent smoke...










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a disastrous Monday where our 10 year old kitchen faucet exploded, and twisting like a pretzel to rip out and reinstall a new Delta faucet I'm chilling with an Illusione 68 Bambone.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Yet again with a Diet Coke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro. These are very box worthy.


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> Yum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That from your recent 3000 box?


----------



## Rondo

Fudge brownie, all day.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Navistar said:


> My B&M has these for $5 which is probably the cheapest in the room. Have a hard time finding these online. They are good.


I paid $5.50 for mine in Oregon at a B&M that I don't really frequent. I think my regular B&M sells them for $4.99 or $5 even, but I haven't been there in a few months, so I can't recall OTTOMH.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> That from your recent 3000 box?


That's a 7000 I've had for a while. I have one more. I actually got home a little early today from work and realized I had the time. It's still burnin lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 he taa


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Italia 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> That's a 7000 I've had for a while. I have one more. I actually got home a little early today from work and realized I had the time. It's still burnin lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was a little big to be a 3 but I usually buy 2000 so I wasn't sure.


----------



## WABOOM

attempting to smoke another one of these turds, the Katman compared them to My Father so I bought a box... NOPE. I've had them at 65% since March and none of them will burn.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

A tasty treat from an awesome BOTL while doing a little backyard birdwatching. My first Caldwell. There will be more.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Thought I'd jump on the Patron train tonight...









AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

Nice pic, AZ330FZL!


----------



## jgarcia9102

La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor Reserva

Excellent mild-medium smoke. Not super complex but very enjoyable down to the nub.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Stick #2 tonight : JDN Fuerte Serie B courtesy of @Ams417

Mild-medium spice and toasty. Good contrast to the Amor. I'll probably grab a 5er.


----------



## laxntiga

Took the day off yesterday...

Monday - 7/11/16

Slept in, woke up around 9:30 ish, after the morning rush hour. Ate a late breakfast, sat down with a nice cup of tea & enjoyed one of these:





Had to take a break in the middle. Nice to have a nice long cigar where you can let it go out, come back later!

Later in the day:



Because white goes with anything! (I think this was their motto for the line).

Gotta' live a little sometimes, ya' know? One way to beat the Monday 

Looking forward to my 4 day week! Wait a min... I wonder if this is what feels like to live in France.


----------



## laxntiga

WABOOM said:


> attempting to smoke another one of these turds, the Katman compared them to My Father so I bought a box... NOPE. I've had them at 65% since March and none of them will burn.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


For some of my cheaper sticks (or random sticks from sampler packs I bought a long time ago), I rotate them in my humidor (top to bottom, bottom to top, turn the cigars 180 degrees), every few months.

I found after a while, with good humidity levels, they burn more consistently & evenly (still, there are duds in there), just wanted to give you a heads up... since you bought the box already.


----------



## Rondo

Pindar del Rio 1878
Capa Madura

Various dynamic degrees of chocolate/coffee/cream. Very smooth and chewy smokeAfter a years rest, this is your $3 LP9


----------



## Rondo

<-----------Double posting loser


----------



## Shunamaji

Had an oliva magna carta with about 8 months rest.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

BrickHouse Maduro. Never disappoints


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Rondo said:


> Pindar del Rio 1878
> 
> Capa Madura
> 
> Various dynamic degrees of chocolate/coffee/cream. Very smooth and chewy smokeAfter a years rest, this is your $3 LP9


One of my favorites! Have two that I need to set on fire...

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Damn these always surprise me...


























Nice smoke on the low down. LOL

Note to self; Get a Modus...

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> Damn these always surprise me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice smoke on the low down. LOL
> 
> Note to self; Get a Modus...
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


I have been eying the one you sent me... It's calling my name, so is the Perdomo that @SoCal Gunner sent and I promised to write a review on... So is the PDR you sent. Not to mention the unmentionables I have too.... Too many cigars to smoke and too little time... Which one to try to convince the wife to let me have tonight???

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear

Drummerguy1584 said:


> I have been eying the one you sent me... It's calling my name, so is the Perdomo that @SoCal Gunner sent and I promised to write a review on... So is the PDR you sent. Not to mention the unmentionables I have too.... Too many cigars to smoke and too little time... Which one to try to convince the wife to let me have tonight???
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Wait until you get your package Mwahahahahahaha >


----------



## Shunamaji

Rocky patel old world reserve

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Yesterday in the Hangouts Herf group.


----------



## jgarcia9102

My typical Disc Golf Stick: Oliva G Churchill

And a 500 ft fountain in the desert... Pretty nice course


----------



## TheNakedGun

Rocky Patel Prohibition


----------



## TheNakedGun

Diamond Crown Maximus Toro No. 4 these are so good I ended up buying a box


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Tuesday - 7/12/16

*San Lotano - Habano*



Picked this short guy out of the "long term" humi. Couldn't find anything that was calling me in my "mid term" humi. Nice quick little smoke after a long days work (was too hot yesterday, wanted to go inside, not a double corona weather).

Woody, hay flavor, had some cedar. Tobacco was sweetish, but still strong aged tobacco flavor. Only got a little bit of the cedar on the back end. As the cigar progressed, the flavor lingered in my mouth longer. Preferred the Heisenberg over this.


----------



## George007

AFR-75 on this humid day. Puff these right out of the box they are that good!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BMWBen

Getting better with 2 months of rest now, the first 2/3 were great with a lot of nuts and coffee but the last 1/3 was still pretty bitter no matter how slow I smoked it. Maybe in another 2 or 3 months they'll be a good smoke. I also pulled a pretty big stem out of the cap after cutting..


----------



## BMWBen

From a few days ago.. Great as always and a nice Nic kick too


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> View attachment 81977


How are those? I haven't convinced my self to pull the trigger given the J Z gimmick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I'm discussing the same thing with Huda in vherf.
It has nothing maduro about it.
Lots of Asian and Indian spices, mango and guava.
Delicious manure aroma.
Worth trying if you can rest it for half a year.


----------



## BigB2943

Príncipe maduro. 1st cigar this week. A few cigarillos that's all. Starting to cut back however still enjoying my hobby. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

3000 out of the box. OUTSTANDING!







Perfect burn all the way through. My modus is inside boohoo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> I'm discussing the same thing with Huda in vherf.
> It has nothing maduro about it.
> Lots of Asian and Indian spices, mango and guava.
> Delicious manure aroma.
> Worth trying if you can rest it for half a year.


I figured. I'll spend that money on a padron then.

I'm smoking an aurora robusto while weather watching this massive storm.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

An ol time fav!


----------



## laxntiga

Wednesday - 7/13/16
*
Nica Rustica

*

Talk about a wrapper... you can't see it, but the oils glistened in the sun, delicious.

I had mine sit in my coolerdor (one of my long term aging humi's) for about 8 months now? 9? I smoked one much earlier, maybe 3 months of resting and it burned so bad, I just forgot about the Rustica mazo of 20 I bought. I even gave a way a couple sticks thinking these were dog rockets. Oh... I was wrong. I will NOT be giving these full body babes away.



Talk about smoke generation, Drew Estate does not disappoint. The flavor profile did subtly change near the mid way and back end. Early, I tasted a bit of earth, like the chalky white earth? Now, I don't eat any dirt, but I have seen documentaries of pregnant women in Africa craving for like the mineral earthy taste, and they actually sell this. You can eat dirt, but only so much. Anyway, back to the flavor, it was like a chalky mineral earth + rich aged tobacco taste. Less earth, more tobacco.

Mid way through, I picked up dare I say nuts? Like... walnuts. Ever get a whiff of walnuts after you pop one in your mouth and chew, when you exhale? Like its a woody/nutty taste. I got a slight bit of that, and idk... call me crazy, but I did taste vanilla.

I had to really focus and concentrate to figure out the flavors. If I didn't try, this would just be one of the yard-gar's, or something simple you can smoke on a long car drive or out golfing. Not that big on flavor changes, but it's main flavor isn't a turn off by any means. I still prefer the Heisenberg I smoked the other day.



One last glamor shot!

*EDIT*

The last pic is as worst the burn got, not a razer clean burn, but overall, not bad. I will be aging the rest of these sticks a bit longer and will pull them one as my palette gets bored.

- My noob puffer's $0.02


----------



## WABOOM

Double Robby tubo that I purchased from from Satan for $4.00 &#128520;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Like smoking Hershey Kisses.


----------



## greenmonster714

BigB2943 said:


> Príncipe maduro. 1st cigar this week. A few cigarillos that's all. Starting to cut back however still enjoying my hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy ashtray Batman....I like it.



Hudabear said:


> Like smoking Hershey Kisses.


I like Hershey Kisses so much I unwrap about ten and stuff'em all in my mouth at once and let them sloowwwlllyy melt away as the endorphins in my brain explode with joy...lol. Seriously though is it really that chocolatey?


----------



## Hudabear

greenmonster714 said:


> Holy ashtray Batman....I like it.
> 
> I like Hershey Kisses so much I unwrap about ten and stuff'em all in my mouth at once and let them sloowwwlllyy melt away as the endorphins in my brain explode with joy...lol. Seriously though is it really that chocolatey?


IMO yes. Ymmv.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Conn BL, Dom binder, Dom lig, Corojo viso, Corojo seco, and nic hab seco.


----------



## NotAHipster

I smoked a Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anniversary today.


----------



## Grey Goose

Crappy picture, but that's a 4 kicks paired with a local brew, the "208".
Both were very enjoyable..
Life is good.










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## puffnstuff

B&M pickup. Pretty loose draw on this one with a couple of sunspots on the wrapper. Good overall.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

All this padron talk I had to see what the madness was about!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhblaze1

Liga #9 Toro


----------



## Regiampiero

Cracked another one of these, with a pear nectar drink. It's going to take a while. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

My first RP Winter Collection. Not bad but, I prefer the Decade or, Edge Maduro over this any day.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> Cracked another one of these, with a pear nectar drink. It's going to take a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That bad boy ought to curb you need for vitamin N for a week! Those LFD DLs are really tasty though 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

poppajon75 said:


> That bad boy ought to curb you need for vitamin N for a week! Those LFD DLs are really tasty though
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


The first year yes. Now they're 4 years old, so they don't bite as much. The flavors though are by the truckload. Only two left, so sad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Got one of these in a package recently, never smoked a LFD Double Ligero, whats it like?

Tackled a Joyo de Nicaragua once that made me think I was seeing into the future is was so damn strong, lol!


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> The first year yes. Now they're 4 years old, so they don't bite as much. The flavors though are by the truckload. Only two left, so sad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm down to 1 atm. Of a much smaller vitola though. One of the B&Ms carries the LFD line locally. The 300-500 Legiro smokes are fantastic in my opinion as well.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Grey Goose said:


> Got one of these in a package recently, never smoked a LFD Double Ligero, whats it like?
> 
> Tackled a Joyo de Nicaragua once that made me think I was seeing into the future is was so damn strong, lol!





Regiampiero said:


> The first year yes. Now they're 4 years old, so they don't bite as much. The flavors though are by the truckload. Only two left, so sad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow, maybe you are seeing into the future...lol.

Answered the Q one full minute before I asked it...

Thanks to poppajon75 ;-)


----------



## poppajon75

Grey Goose said:


> Wow, maybe you are seeing into the future...lol.
> 
> Answered the Q one full minute before I asked it...
> 
> Thanks to poppajon75 ;-)


Here to help  but, mostly to ask questions and smoke cigars lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Grey Goose said:


> Got one of these in a package recently, never smoked a LFD Double Ligero, whats it like?
> 
> Tackled a Joyo de Nicaragua once that made me think I was seeing into the future is was so damn strong, lol!


If your used to them they're not that bad. This one is barely giving me a buzz, but if not they'll place you on your ars. Currently the only LFD that does that to me are the misterio (or what ever they changed the name to now), so much I gave the rest away. It's fun to see Newbies tripping out on a triple ligero lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Casa Fernandez JFR XT 6x60 box press


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Kill Bill









Today's best hour.


----------



## Grey Goose

This ones gonna take a while... ;-)










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## NotAHipster

I smoked a MUWAT Bait Fish today on the way home from work. It was a first for me. I enjoyed the flavor even though it was either on or off with no middle ground to it. It also refused to burn even after about an inch in. I was hoping it would correct but I ended up having to touch it up. I grabbed a 5 pack of them so maybe the next will be more consistent in both aspects.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Cherry for me tonight. MUWAT. Razor sharp burn and tons of smoke. I did let these rest for about 6 months with advise from a fellow Botl. Really enjoying this one.

























AZ330FZL


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64 monarca. Last night. Once again Padron nailed it. Hour and 30-45 min smoke. Gets better half way down when draw isn't as tight. Still not a tight draw. Great smoke

Today is a undercrown flying pig. Decided last minute to take a half day and hang by the pool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Enjoying quite a bit. Paired with black bold roast coffee and watching my wonderful girls play at the park and feed the ducks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

An Undercrown shade with rest. At first through the half I hated it. Last half was pretty good. Still I would not buy a box. Like the regular Undies better. Now I know at least. Had a Herrera de Estelli yesterday courtesy of smoking with a fellow wino. They were much more to my liking.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JLee73

Wasn't able to grab a picture but picked up a nice gem at the local B&M. The Macanudo Inspirado Orange Label. Smoked one liked it so well picked up another two to sit in my Humi for awhile.


----------



## BigB2943

Finally got my hands on a Padron Damaso no. 8.

1 hour - hour and ten minute smoke

First third very light. Some puffs felt like air.

Second third some spice and flavor kick in and is quite enjoyable.

Last third loved it

Leather, nuts, perhaps Caesar or some other wood.

Overall I would smoke again and will. I think they are slightly overpriced. I believe they are worth about $8 and sell for $12.5. I actually was rung up online for $12.5 and received three by mistake. (Score!!!)

Presentation 100
Burn 100
Flavor 85
Enjoyment 90
Draw 100
Draw was effortless giving a great portion of smoke

Nice mild cigar
No burn issues at all
Paired with Diet Coke and distilled water

Like I said. I don't think pricing is fair. However, if it was payday and my taxes and all my bills were paid. I may find myself buying a box.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

fired up one of the long whores. Friggin 'A' (8.5 inches)
I'm pretty much trying to get rid of 'em. I won't hesitate to give up the entire brand if I continue experiencing construction issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

oh, look what we have here.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

ok, this one is making up for it. Very good smoke output. Sweet espresso, baking spice, and vitamin N.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

64 maduro Príncipe. 3rd smoke today. Yikes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun

Ivy Lamant I was really impressed with this Stick


----------



## Navistar

Just had a Macanudo cafe Hampton. It was a decent mild smoke. I will smoke this 5-pack without dread but doubt I will buy another unless something drastically changes.


----------



## purepoker

Jerhico Hill watching *******.


----------



## MikeFox87

Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown. I've had this before, didn't leave much of an impression - this one though, was very enyoyable. Perfect draw, perfect burn, nice flavor, tons of smoke. 2+ years in the humidor served it very well.


----------



## rockethead26

My first Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro that I received from my wife for a b-day gift last month. First third, enjoyable, but nothing special, then the rest of the cigar was really nice with notes of pepper, leather and bakers chocolate. and a little sweetness. Pairewd with our regular Friday night Mai Tai.


----------



## WABOOM

now I'm onto this 90 rated 2nds. it's a delicious little corona. soft spot spots and wonky burn but tastes good









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

5 Vegas Gold Maduro courtesy of @Padron42 (sorry no pics, the new upgrades don't work well with my cellphone-working on it).

Wait, think I figured out a work around.


----------



## NotAHipster

WABOOM said:


> now I'm onto this 90 rated 2nds. it's a delicious little corona. soft spot spots and wonky burn but tastes good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I had a 90s rated second too, burns great and tastes great. The defect was a small discolored spot near the head.


----------



## greenmonster714

Iron Horse.... said to be aged about a year. If it hadn't been for UBC30 Dino I wouldn't be experiencing this tasty stick. Thanks Dino!


----------



## BigB2943

Damaso no 8 again. Good light smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

"getting rid" of another free-loading bum that's was squatting on my property.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

btw CI has these on sale for only $595.00 a box

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Lit up my first RP Edge. I'm not sure which one it is. I've had it resting in my tupperdor for a few months now. It's a good morning smoke so far.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> "getting rid" of another free-loading bum that's was squatting on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That's funny, I smoked the same thing. It was my last beauty xo from a big mistake that dates 4 years now. I got 2 maduros left which I might send in the direction of a couple of freeloaders.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Yard smoke today is a Tat Black


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 82497


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> "getting rid" of another free-loading bum that's was squatting on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Best description ever. Has it gone off the rails yet or is it still holding the burn line within an inch?


----------



## MikeFox87

The warm up stick for the day. From the first bundle I bought from CI several years back


----------



## Grey Goose

SP at the club for lunch...

Note to self, get in here more often!










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 SnS 4


----------



## ForceofWill

Liked the Tat black today so I figured I'd give them another shot, no luck, the black remains the only tatuaje I like.


----------



## ForceofWill

Sorry to all the Tatuaje fans but that's as far as I got lol.


----------



## WABOOM

MikeFox87 said:


> Best description ever. Has it gone off the rails yet or is it still holding the burn line within an inch?


the burn actually went good. But my God what a poor flavor profile. Wood and ash.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

3rd 3rd of a Denobili Long







they are so much better than a muwat KFC.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

50 minutes into a 64 monarca maduro. I absolutely love Padron. Just watched a tour of their facilities (Miami and Nicaragua) on YouTube. I am falling more and more in love with them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Don Lino 1989 Box Pressed. My first of this brand. Not too shabby but, not convinced it would be box worthy for me.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drew Estate Undercrown. What a smoke bomb this was. Really tasty smoke. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## lroy76

RP Decade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

ForceofWill said:


> Sorry to all the Tatuaje fans but that's as far as I got lol.


What opus you got there? I have yet to put the cash down for one.


----------



## ForceofWill

Navistar said:


> What opus you got there? I have yet to put the cash down for one.


It's got at least 6 months on it, pretty sure it was a Perfection #4. Delicious as always.


----------



## poppajon75

lroy76 said:


> RP Decade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of my favorites. I just don't like the retail price but, a great deal to have a 5er in a sampler.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Great ash, having issues with smoke production, but it's a sentimental favorite since it was Gratis @Rondo... thx brother.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Navistar

poppajon75 said:


> That's one of my favorites. I just don't like the retail price but, a great deal to have a 5er in a sampler.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Agreed. For the right price I will buy one. Usually they have a stupid price tag on them, especially in B&Ms


----------



## lroy76

You can definitely pick them up on the cheap if patient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm trying one of these for the first time tonight.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Another good one. Better than a Hershey bar.


----------



## poppajon75

Navistar said:


> Another good one. Better than a Hershey bar.


That's on my must try list.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

poppajon75 said:


> That's on my must try list.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Right now I'm big on the chocolate, cream and espresso flavors. New World by AJF, Padron, some of the My Father lineup. Good stuff. My favorite smoke of the day is the breakfast smoke with a dark roast coffee. Nothing better


----------



## selpo

Grey Goose said:


> Great ash, having issues with smoke production, but it's a sentimental favorite since it was Gratis @Rondo... thx brother.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


LOVE that ashtray!!!


----------



## Navistar

selpo said:


> LOVE that ashtray!!!


Agreed


----------



## MikeFox87

Bull & Bourbon. Love the whole San Lotano line


----------



## WABOOM

another little one









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun

La Palina Black Label Gordo


----------



## Sprouthog

CH Four Kicks Sublime


----------



## Regiampiero

TheNakedGun said:


> La Palina Black Label Gordo


Rondo is rubbing off on people...nice choice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster




----------



## SoCal Gunner

MBOMBAY

Let the B&M clerk talk me into this... She claimed it smoked so smooth with rich cocoa and deep expresso that she could nose it. Then she asked if I was OK with the hour + smoke. 
Twenty minutes in she tells me they're closing in 10 minutes...ugh.
Anyway, it was nothing as she described. I found it to VERY woody, with some earth and leather. I know the experience bias was in effect, but didn't particularly enjoy this smoke.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have been so busy at work and it's been so hot I haven't been able to have a stick in a couple of days. I thought I'd give this a try. It has a couple months rest and I've never had one before. Paired with some Glenmorangie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

How's that cutter working out for you?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

NotAHipster said:


>


I have had 2 and so far that has been a big -


----------



## Chris80

SoCal Gunner said:


> How's that cutter working out for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


This cutter is great for all sticks with a firm pack IMO. There have been a few where this cutter was just to much. With that being said, if I would have used my perfect cutter I would have had the same result. 
I absolutely LOVE this cutter and I recommend it to anyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

Navistar said:


> I have had 2 and so far that has been a big -


I didn't enjoy it but, maybe with more rest time it would be better. I'm hesitant to try it again though.


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Another good one. Better than a Hershey bar.


I picked up two of those and an Undercrown today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MikeFox87 said:


> Bull & Bourbon. Love the whole San Lotano line


The bull was a very surprising stick for me. Very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Chris80 said:


> The bill was a very surprising stick for me. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100% - I expected good. For me it was better than good


----------



## Coodie Ross

*Kfc*

This Kentucky boy had a Kentucky Fire Cured. I enjoy them, I have about 8 left and I really don't plan on smoking or buying any more of them for a while. How important is it for them to be stored separately from my coolidor? It's not as unique as the Acids and Javas as aromas go, I am just wondering because although a tupperware is cheap, heartfelt beads are not. Maybe a ziploc bag within my coolidor will be enough of a barrier?


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve. #85


----------



## WABOOM

Sunday morning









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Ashton VSG. Personally I prefer a smaller gauge. However it's only been a few minutes in.









Ok it has grown on me quite a bit. Cream, cocoa, hint of coffee and spice. Thus far. Very smooth

Also a hint of salt on my lips. And no not from the old lady.


----------



## NotAHipster

Coodie Ross said:


> This Kentucky boy had a Kentucky Fire Cured. I enjoy them, I have about 8 left and I really don't plan on smoking or buying any more of them for a while. How important is it for them to be stored separately from my coolidor? It's not as unique as the Acids and Javas as aromas go, I am just wondering because although a tupperware is cheap, heartfelt beads are not. Maybe a ziploc bag within my coolidor will be enough of a barrier?


I'd put them in a small tupperdor with a few small boveda packs that are for travel cases. Those packs are only like a buck each.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cbt


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Coodie Ross said:


> This Kentucky boy had a Kentucky Fire Cured. I enjoy them, I have about 8 left and I really don't plan on smoking or buying any more of them for a while. How important is it for them to be stored separately from my coolidor? It's not as unique as the Acids and Javas as aromas go, I am just wondering because although a tupperware is cheap, heartfelt beads are not. Maybe a ziploc bag within my coolidor will be enough of a barrier?


I personally would keep them separate. I kept one in my regular tupperdor and it made my whole tupperdor smell and my cigars taste funny. Granted the smell went away about a week later but I think it's just not worth the hassle and would be easier just to separate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

BigB2943 said:


> Ashton VSG. Personally I prefer a smaller gauge. However it's only been a few minutes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it has grown on me quite a bit. Cream, cocoa, hint of coffee and spice. Thus far. Very smooth
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am fond of those. excellent... expensive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> I have been so busy at work and it's been so hot I haven't been able to have a stick in a couple of days. I thought I'd give this a try. It has a couple months rest and I've never had one before. Paired with some Glenmorangie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I've heard a lot of hype over the stalk cut.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm having a piston over a french-pressed iced coffee. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

So...

Saturday - 7/16/16
*
Vegas 5 - "A" Limited Release 1890*



- Well rested, over 2 years in my coolerdor
- Burned fine, nice white ash!
- Smoked great! Didn't have many flavor changes, would consider this a yardgar/commutegar
- Relatively inexpensive. I bought a pack of 10, so many left to enjoy.

(Although expensive, I wouldn't give them away, unless to the friend who forgot to bring his cigar).

Sunday - 7/17/16

*Kristoff - Maduro*



I bought a 5 pack of these, because the guy who posted on the first page posted a pic of his. I thought to myself... my god, what a handsome, delicious cigar. I MUST HAVE ONE.

What made me buy my Kristoff - Maduro's:



D307P said:


>


^ TY! From one pufferfish to another.

I'm not going into the details and all with this baby, because... simply, you should buy yourself a 5 pack (minimum), or a box, if you like fine cigars.

I would consider this one of the better cigars that hangs with the big boys. Astonishing cigar for the price. I had mine in my temp humi, but couldn't wait, and thought "shaggy foot... cello wrapper... probably... should be ok, sat in the temp humi for a few days... right? oh well, here we go".

DID NOT DISAPPOINT.

- Rich creamy smoooooooth smoke
- Flavors: DARK chocolate (like 80% cocoa - the bitter sweet kind, but this cigar has no bitter, only delicious), aged tobacco, has a slight floral note on the nose exhale. Call me crazy, and I know this sounds out there... but even with the chocolate, on the long finish, has a every so slight sweetness, and I want to say it's vanilla. Am I wrong? Is it a sweet cream?
- Construction: No issues, got a little soft at the end. It did burn a little hot, so I will keep a few of these in the humi longer to let the moisture level/even out. I want to see if there's a razor line burn possible. Oh, did I mention? It comes with a cute little piggy tail on the cap?

I call this cigar the "IV of relaxation". I sh*t you not guys & gals. I was so relaxed (just took a shower, ate breakfast, 90 degree morning here in Houston, 1/2 way in my cigar), I dozed off for a good min or two while smoking this. A friend called and said he's coming over, and that's what woke me up.

TY to the guy on page 1. TY D307P (P is for Puffer?)


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> How was it? I've heard a lot of hype over the stalk cut.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have to say, it was very good. However, I only bought one. Usually I buy two of something I've never had. 
Keep in mind, it's had some humi time. The burn got a little crazy after the first band. Flavors of leather and the woods. Full flavor very intense smooth smoke. I would DEFINITELY get another of the price stays right. I'll look it up but I think I paid $6.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This unbanded beauty came as a gift from my parents when they went to the Dominican Republic back in February. 
Pre lightdraws tasted like raisins with slight chocolate on the back end. 
Three or four draws in and it's a creamy chocolate smoke. WOW!
This cigar reminded me of an Undercrown and a Montecristo all in one. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

First smoke in 2 weeks +, just can't shake a nasty summer cold, still have it too. Going with a cheapy stick just in case the cold plays with the flavour, Cusano Magnum with an A&W Root Beer.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

MrCrowley39 said:


> First smoke in 2 weeks +, just can't shake a nasty summer cold, still have it too. Going with a cheapy stick just in case the cold plays with the flavour, Cusano Magnum with an A&W Root Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Well this was a dud, the replacement stick isn't any better.....guess it just wasn't meant to be today! The replacement I can't get any draw off of it.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Guy at the shop said its his favorite so I'm giving it a go. LFD La Nox 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

If you like it try the LFD double ligero. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> If you like it try the LFD double ligero.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have heard good things about those LFD doubles.

AZ330FZL


----------



## UBC03

AZ330FZL said:


> I have heard good things about those LFD doubles.
> 
> AZ330FZL


You've heard right.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Arganese ML3.
These things are underrated. Pretty decent and can be found cheap.


----------



## Regiampiero

Cibao Valley said:


> Arganese ML3.
> These things are underrated. Pretty decent and can be found cheap.


That's a first. Maybe they've gotten their crap together in the last ten years. Any flavor notes you'll like to share, and also any burn issues?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> You've heard right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well I'll put it on the wish list.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Cibao Valley

Regiampiero said:


> That's a first. Maybe they've gotten their crap together in the last ten years. Any flavor notes you'll like to share, and also any burn issues?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm not big on calling out flavor notes but I will say the tobacco was a very nicely flavored medium body maduro with no harshness and a very oily wrapper. No burn issues. Absolutely excellent, even burn and this is about the fifth one I've had. I will say this though- when I received them they seemed to already have some significant age on them which most probably helped resolved some of the issues you might be recalling. These are the only Arganese I have tried.


----------



## MikeFox87

Palo Prieto - took a chance on this, pretty cheap. Burn was a mess, not much for flavor, wrapper blew up when I took the band off. Probably staying away from this one moving forward


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Cibao Valley said:


> I'm not big on calling out flavor notes but I will say the tobacco was a very nicely flavored medium body maduro with no harshness and a very oily wrapper. No burn issues. Absolutely excellent, even burn and this is about the fifth one I've had. I will say this though- when I received them they seemed to already have some significant age on them which most probably helped resolved some of the issues you might be recalling. These are the only Arganese I have tried.


Good to know going forward.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

About to have this My Father #1 with root beer while smoking two whole chickens. Been a relaxing and cool day for me. Hope you guys are having a good day as well.


----------



## MikeFox87

Partagas Black - an old favorite. Tight draw, but enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## tonyzoc

RP 1990 with some Dandelion wine


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

I'm going for it. Padron 50th year anniversary. Limited addition. Maduro. The Hammer.









It's cool to think I was just leaving high school when these leafs were plucked.









Absolutely flawless

Still a cool burn an hour and 10 minutes in









Full 90 minute smoke


----------



## Regiampiero

Going with a Liga undercrown beli with the brother. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Oliva connie with about a year of rest

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Pinolero by A.J. Fernandez. Sadly, can not recommend due to lack of flavor & poor construction


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> I'm going for it. Padron 50th year anniversary. Limited addition. Maduro. The Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool to think I was just leaving high school when these leafs were plucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely flawless
> 
> Still a cool burn an hour and 10 minutes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full 90 minute smoke


I got one of those that set me back a hundred bucks and just can't bring my self to lighter on fire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Very mineral. Reminds me of chewable vitamins and not the good kind. I'm hoping for a change soon or this one is going to enter the never again pile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> I got one of those that set me back a hundred bucks and just can't bring my self to lighter on fire.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Local shop sold their humidor for $3k and are selling their refill cigars for 50$ a pop. I grabbed 4. Smoked one finally today and will save the other three for a loong time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokeem

La Aroma de Cuba EE
Padron 2000
Illusione Ultra
Padron Cortico 

So far today...


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> *About to have this My Father #1 with root beer while smoking two whole chickens*.


That's quite a feat, let us know if you get a lot of barnyard with the predraw on those chickens.... ;-)

(LOL, not mess'in with ya brother, just tickles the $h!t out of me every time I read it, I just couldn't help myself.)

That's a great stick, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> That's quite a feat, let us know if you get a lot of barnyard with the predraw on those chickens.... ;-)
> 
> (LOL, not mess'in with ya brother, just tickles the $h!t out of me every time I read it, that I just couldn't help myself.)
> 
> That's a great stick, hope you enjoyed it!


I grill and slow smoke almost every weekend. My grammar skills are that of a lowly mechanic. My friends, family and neighbors don't mind come Sunday. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Very mineral. Reminds me of chewable vitamins and not the good kind. I'm hoping for a change soon or this one is going to enter the never again pile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor and don't write it off..usually it's pepper, cocoa, and leather...I've smoked alot of those,I think you just got a bad roll.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Local shop sold their humidor for $3k and are selling their refill cigars for 50$ a pop. I grabbed 4. Smoked one finally today and will save the other three for a loong time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, my local b&m raffled off theirs and the serial number served as the ticket hence the extra dough.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't write it off..usually it's pepper, cocoa, and leather...I've smoked alot of those,I think you just got a bad roll.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think this roll is in fact terrible. It's had plenty of humi time. I suspect there is a big stem in here. The burn is terrible and it won't stay lit. It is also hard as a rock. Not stale hard but poorly rolled hard. Bummer. 
But in the spirit of this sport and the fact that YOU are telling me to not right it off, I will pick up another next time I go to the B&M and give it another go.

I can assure you there is no pepper cocoa or leather here. The rock biter from The Neverending Story keeps coming to mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> Yea, my loan b&m raffled off theirs and the serial number served as the ticket hence the extra dough.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I hear ya. Well they can get away with pricing it high because they only made a limited amount. It's a nice smoke man. Enjoy it. Or save it. It's nice to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> I hear ya. Well they can get away with pricing it high because they only made a limited amount. It's a nice smoke man. Enjoy it. Or save it. It's nice to have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Although I would have loved to get those 3 refills, not to mention the gorgeous humidor. I'm keeping my for a very special occasion, we'll see if I live enough to see it lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Going for this Cohiba Nicaragua tonight, my first Cohiba in general.

Very tight draw and the ash fell off before the 1" mark... Not sure if this is a dud since the price is so steep. I feel a really hard knot near the cap and I wish I had a Modus tool....

The Flavor is developing well in the 2nd third. I'm not getting any of the Nicaraguan spice I expected, but a good deal of sweet earth and rich tobacco. Overall an enjoyable stick aside from burn issues, but not for $10+


----------



## AZ330FZL

Cherry for me tonight. Drew Estate KFC. Great smoke solid ash and razor sharp burn. Glad I picked up a box of flying pig KFC's.




























AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Amazingly dark PDR Liga Cubana No. 2

Courtesy of @Grey Goose from the NOOB PIF and damn it's good.

Paired with some Onyx Moon red blend in a new Reidel Crystal glass courtesy of my amazing wife









Dried cherries, spice and cedar









Opening up to toasted roasted almonds and spice now and some hits of chocolate









Last third mostly tobacco with some spice, getting hot, time to turn in

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## rockethead26

Carrillo La Historia E-III. One of my current favorite smokes. Perfect construction and burn, beautiful wrapper, tasty dark chocolate, espresso and leather. The leather is the primary flavor on the retrohale without a hint of pepper or spice and no burn. Smooooth! A really tasty, enjoyable smoke. A bit of pepper and earth shows up in the second half to complement the chocolate and leather which stay up front. A solid two hour smoke.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first one of these last night..










I let it nap almost a month and it was pretty tasty. I picked up a bit of a chocolate (or cocoa) taste and lots of pepper at the start.


----------



## Grey Goose

rockethead26 said:


> Carrillo La Historia E-III. One of my current favorite smokes. Perfect construction and burn, beautiful wrapper, tasty dark chocolate, espresso and leather. The leather is the primary flavor on the retrohale without a hint of pepper or spice and no burn. Smooooth! A really tasty, enjoyable smoke. A bit of pepper and earth shows up in the second half to complement the chocolate and leather which stay up front. A solid two hour smoke.


Geeze, now I want to go smoke one. lol

If the rocket science gig ever gets defunded or whatever, you might wanna call up E.P.C. and apply to be a sales rep...

...you'll get the job. ;-)


----------



## NotAHipster

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first one of these last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it nap almost a month and it was pretty tasty. I picked up a bit of a chocolate (or cocoa) taste and lots of pepper at the start.


Nice, I haven't had that one yet. I do have The Edge A-10 right now. It came highly recommended from the B&M.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Amazingly dark PDR Liga Cubana No. 2
> 
> Courtesy of @*Grey Goose* from the NOOB PIF and damn it's good.
> 
> Paired with some Onyx Moon red blend in a new Reidel Crystal glass courtesy of my amazing wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dried cherries, spice and cedar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening up to toasted roasted almonds and spice now and some hits of chocolate
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Ya man, those things are _sabroso_!


----------



## rockethead26

Grey Goose said:


> Geeze, now I want to go smoke one. lol
> 
> If the rocket science gig ever gets defunded or whatever, you might wanna call up E.P.C. and apply to be a sales rep...
> 
> ...you'll get the job. ;-)


:vs_laugh:


----------



## puffnstuff

Had a great weekend and was able to hit up one of the local lounges here where I nabbed my first Las Calaveras (2016). I was a BIG fan. Very spicy and complex. I was being hit with flavors I couldn't even fathom. Smoked all of it on a relatively empty stomach too but took my time and was OK. I was literally shocked at how much smoke came out of it. Looong finish on this bad boy.

Also had my first Jericho Hill the next day. What a flavor bomb. I haven't been disappointed in a Crowned Heads cigar yet.


----------



## php007

Davidoff Wagner Salamone 









Davidoff Puro Perfecto 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Chris80 said:


> I think this roll is in fact terrible. It's had plenty of humi time. I suspect there is a big stem in here. The burn is terrible and it won't stay lit. It is also hard as a rock. Not stale hard but poorly rolled hard. Bummer.
> But in the spirit of this sport and the fact that YOU are telling me to not right it off, I will pick up another next time I go to the B&M and give it another go.
> 
> I can assure you there is no pepper cocoa or leather here. The rock biter from The Neverending Story keeps coming to mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great movie!!! Not so great to have a stick taste like that though.


----------



## Hudabear

Last night. Ep Carrillo inch Maduro. Also not shown AF chateau Maduro.








I guess I can say I'm on a Maduro mission to find the tastiest most chocolatey coffee enriched Maduro. My desktop is currently in use as Maduro haven where all the maduros I purchased are napping.


----------



## ForceofWill

php007 said:


> Davidoff Wagner Salamone
> 
> Davidoff Puro Perfecto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PHP always delivers. Excellent smokes, I'm pissed I passed on the Chef's when they were in because they're a little larger than I like. Now they're all gone and are apparently amazing.


----------



## ForceofWill

Tatuaje black


----------



## eliot

GH Vintage 2002. I need to check the vitola before I bid...6x60!!!


----------



## ELLASU

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first one of these last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it nap almost a month and it was pretty tasty. I picked up a bit of a chocolate (or cocoa) taste and lots of pepper at the start.


These are very good after at least 3 months rest. I had one ots and did not care for it. Let the others rest and it was a total different profile. Now they are one of my favs.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

ELLASU said:


> These are very good after at least 3 months rest. I had one ots and did not care for it. Let the others rest and it was a total different profile. Now they are one of my favs.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

From @JGarcia and last PIF

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

From @SoCal Gunner via Noob PIF. A stick with a kick.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

*ynju*



eliot said:


> GH Vintage 2002. I need to check the vitola before I bid...6x60!!!


 I just did the same on some la palina black........oops


----------



## Regiampiero

Edge corojo I think. Might be habano, I'm too lazy to check. You all have a great night. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## NotAHipster

Cedro Deluxe Cervantes

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Uf13


----------



## MikeFox87

Red Dot - haven't had one in years. Exactly how I remember tho. Always good. Never great. I'd probably smoke a lot more if they were about half the price


----------



## rockethead26

An excellent Arturo Fuente Sungrown from TCstr8 with a rainbow!

Thanks brother!


----------



## Coodie Ross

Cohiba red dot. Pretty dang good. Wish I had more in the humi, but I bet there are similar sticks out there for less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Illusione 68 Bombone

This is a nice little smoke. Just had one ROTT. Putting the other 4 to sleep.


----------



## Hudabear

poppajon75 said:


> From @SoCal Gunner via Noob PIF. A stick with a kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


There's a butterfly in your cup. Unless it's there for flavor lol
What does @UBC03 call it? Being a jagoff? Hehe


----------



## poppajon75

@Hudabear I think it was attracted to the tablespoon of sugar I mixed in there. I'll rock a cup with a butterfly 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Coodie Ross said:


> Cohiba red dot. Pretty dang good. Wish I had more in the humi, but I bet there are similar sticks out there for less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah disappointing how expensive those are with so many other really good sticks priced way better.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Here's one for you guys...










...I gather they're only available through 100 retailers across the country? This one is their corona, it's called the Lamont, good cigar.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## eliot

Gurkha Titan that I bought on my first Cbid haul. Paired with coffee and laundry.

So much smoke.









This is surprising. I guess I found the 1 Gurkha with good construction.









Maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## WABOOM

ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Dirty Rat, compliments of @fimpster

Very nice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

TCstr8 said:


> Dirty Rat, compliments of @*fimpster*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I like those sticks!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hudabear

Rondo said:


> View attachment 82858


You got your after work smoke in early today. Did you get off early?


----------



## Rondo

Aye


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64 Príncipe maduro again. Fantastic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Rondo said:


> View attachment 82858


Man that must be hot!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been swamped with a BIG family group vacation in North Carolina's outer banks. So far CH Headley Grange and a few well aged AF Hemingway have been really nice in this very hot, but beautiful place. I haven't made it outside the big house's grounds since early Saturday, where I did manage some beach and ocean time. It was during this prime burning hours of 10am-2pm, but we couldn't get into the rental until then either way. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying out this Alec Bradley Mundial. It's not bad but not great either.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Diesel Unlimited - I prefer the maduro version, but for $4 a stick, it'll always have a spot in my rotation


----------



## MikeFox87

eliot said:


> Gurkha Titan that I bought on my first Cbid haul. Paired with coffee and laundry.
> 
> So much smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is surprising. I guess I found the 1 Gurkha with good construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I spoke too soon.


That's actually 1 of 3 Gurkha blends that I keep on hand. Think it's been about a year since I had one. Sometimes you just can't escape that bad Gurkha construction unfortunately


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> View attachment 82858


My lips are burning just watching this.

I'm smoking a power house from Cuban crafters. Awesome stick for maduro lovers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Thanks to a botl here on Puff. Fuente work of art Maduro. WOAM.


----------



## NotAHipster

I'm smoking another one of these 2nds I got from the B&M. They are amazing. This is the second one I've had and there has been no issue with either. I think he said they are Alec Bradley but, who knows. I think I'm going to pick up 10 next time I'm in town.










Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Padron42

Fuente anejo tonight

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After some tight draws on CH Headley Grange, I opted for reliable RoMa craft Aquatine Knuckle Dragger natural sticks. The manor has become a ball and chain Still it vacation so I'm not bitching.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Camacho Triple Maduro









Last of a fiver I scored a little over a year ago. 
A good unidimensional Maduro. 
IMO, not delicious or box worthy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Image won't load. Homeroll: Hab 2000 wrap, Dom binder, criollo lig, Corojo seco and Corojo viso. Woody,earthy,spicy.


----------



## poppajon75

I know the love Gurkha gets around here but, Damn I still like this for a Connie









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Rondo said:


> View attachment 82770


My favorite smoke...


----------



## GrouchoM

SoCal Gunner said:


> From @JGarcia and last PIF
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


My favorite smoke...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Smoked my first CAO Brazilia. Mal had a CAO Italia. 9 months rest at 65 for both.
Mine was okay, won't buy more; admittedly, I liked the one puff of his Italia much better!


----------



## jgarcia9102

Ave Maria Immaculada 

After a couple months rest these have really improved. Nice spice for a conneticut and pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Chris80

Second 3000 out of this box. Outstanding. I see another box in the near future. Oh and another tupperdor if I don't just get a damn Wineador already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet - odd stick. Really didn't like it for the first 5 or 10 minutes. CI's description said it came from the AJ Fernandez factory so I hung with it. It got to a point where it was fine, I wouldn't say it ever got above average flavor-wise. The construction and draw were great throughout, however. End of the final third got bad again so I put it down. I can't find much about it online other than it looks like CI/cigar.com had a fire sale and now it's out of stock. Maybe discontinued? But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Sprouthog

PA oscuro wrap, Ecuador binder, Dom lig, Corojo seco and Corojo seco.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Sprouthog said:


> PA oscuro wrap, Ecuador binder, Dom lig, Corojo seco and Corojo seco.


Is that your handy work? Very impressive!

If your in the Phoenix area I know some people who would put you to work! lol


----------



## oldmantex

I had myself a Dunhill Aged Condado, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Grey Goose

I was mired in some nonsense here on the site yesterday, consequently I failed to mention a killer cigar that I had a chance to smoke recently at the club...

What was it?

The Crux Connoisseur.

Trust me, if you get one anywhere within sight, grab it, then smoke it, its amazing.


----------



## Sprouthog

jgarcia9102 said:


> Is that your handy work? Very impressive!
> 
> If your in the Phoenix area I know some people who would put you to work! lol


All mine. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Ants

Last night I enjoyed an Undercrown Shade in Robusto. I had wanted to try this stick ever since it was announced and finally purchased a 5-pack a few months ago on a trip to Chicago. I had one a couple of days after I returned from my trip and was extremely disappointed. However, at the time I assumed it was my fault (I didn't let the cigar rest long enough after the trip, or perhaps the cigar was too young) and was looking forward to trying it again.

Fortunately this time around it was excellent. A much milder version of the Undercrown, with the same excellent construction and burn. Cheers!


----------



## Hudabear

Ants said:


> Last night I enjoyed an Undercrown Shade in Robusto. I had wanted to try this stick ever since it was announced and finally purchased a 5-pack a few months ago on a trip to Chicago. I had one a couple of days after I returned from my trip and was extremely disappointed. However, at the time I assumed it was my fault (I didn't let the cigar rest long enough after the trip, or perhaps the cigar was too young) and was looking forward to trying it again.
> 
> Fortunately this time around it was excellent. A much milder version of the Undercrown, with the same excellent construction and burn. Cheers!


Haha! I knew my undercrown shade rants would pay off! @UBC03 time to collect royalties?


----------



## TCstr8

Oliva Cain 654T Maduro at local Cigar Event with my pops, Oliva sponsoring.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Why I love my B&M. Ashton event tonight. $10 and you get a VSG at the door, free catered food, half off special drinks, a raffle and crazy deals on Ashton tonight.


----------



## MikeFox87

Cain Daytona - Perfect draw, burn. Great construction. Complexity. Good stick!


----------



## MyFatherFan

To celebrate Jack's @curmudgeonista Birthday I decided to have a Padron 1964 Anny with Pure Leaf sweet tea. Damn good!


----------



## greenmonster714

Found a daily cigar I will buy again. Signature Collection is what they are and even though they ain't expensive or fancy I like'em.


----------



## NotAHipster

Rocky Patel Edge A-10

Draw is extremely loose, the burn is tunneling. Very disappointed.



















Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I hear all you guys talking about pairing with Rootbeer, so here goes nothing...
*Caldwell King is Dead* w/_Not Your Father's Root Beer (5.9%)_(Ok, so I cheated a bit)

Going live - Initial impressions are favorable with the solid quality and construction of the stick. First draws are what I would call a mix of woody/cedar, slightest spice, and lots of creamy smoke. And dare I say, a bit of "twang"? Its unlike anything I've smoked before.










First Third and I'm already regretting only having a fiver of these. Flavor has held and I'd call the spice more of a white pepper. So creamy!









Into the second third and the pepper has picked up but the creaminess remains. Twang is still present too. Only thing I can compare it to as Habano newb is the same twang I've experienced in a MC#2. Going to go find the Modus for this one.

Last Third - wasn't so great... it got increasingly harsh, but then again it could be my fault for smoking it too fast.


----------



## MikeFox87

Padilla Artemis - nice night so I decided to burn another one. Good consruction, super smooth. As best I can remember, similar to the original which was discontinued a few years back.


----------



## NotAHipster

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I hear all you guys talking about pairing with Rootbeer, so here goes nothing...
> Caldwell King is Dead w/Not Your Father's Root Beer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


How do you like that root beer? I've heard mixed things on it but, I've been thinking about picking some up.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

NotAHipster said:


> How do you like that root beer? I've heard mixed things on it but, I've been thinking about picking some up.


Good Call - I'm smoking the cigar and adding notes as I go... should have included the "Root Beer".

When you open the bottle - it smells _Just_ like root beer. Thats about where it ends for me though. There is no classic root beer head and it has a filmy after-taste like black licorice. I prefer a nice sweet Belgian beer over this any day.
Disclaimer - I'm not a big "flavored beer" guy. I don't really care for any of the ciders, or gimmicky fruit microbrews, etc.


----------



## NotAHipster

SoCal Gunner said:


> Good Call - I'm smoking the cigar and adding notes as I go... should have included the "Root Beer".
> 
> When you open the bottle - it smells _Just_ like root beer. Thats about where it ends for me though. There is no classic root beer head and it has a filmy after-taste like black licorice. I prefer a nice sweet Belgian beer over this any day.
> Disclaimer - I'm not a big "flavored beer" guy. I don't really care for any of the ciders, or gimmicky fruit microbrews, etc.


Yeah I'm the same way about flavored and fruity beers. I prefer brown and darks ales, porters and stouts. I drink them slightly chilled or at room temp for the best flavor profile.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I quit professional drinking years ago. Now I'm on a not your father's root beer and other hard sodas. Never in my life did I think I'd be saying that but they're tasty. 
Just gotta be careful because you can down 7 or 8 over ice in a heart beat. Didn't hit you till you stand up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

UBC03 said:


> but they're tasty.
> Just gotta be careful because you can down 7 or 8 over ice in a heart beat. Didn't hit you till you stand up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I second that! Downed 3 at a restaurant for dinner a while a while back went down smooth and didn't realize it until I stood up and was light headed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Dear God that's a good cigar!








I just missed showing a loooong ash...
;-/

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## AZ330FZL

Padron 5000 and some Thomas Tew Rum, sweating balls in 105!










AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Was 93 here... sucked.
Fish weren't eating flies today either.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## AZ330FZL

Grey Goose said:


> Was 93 here... sucked.
> Fish weren't eating flies today either.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


Yeah this time of year sucks to Herf, unless it's inside. Low tomorrow is 90. Don't have a B&M that is nearby to go to so I suffer outside.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Grey Goose

Not to rub it in, but 77 on the books for tomorrow, and the cutthroat will be hungry! ;-)


----------



## AZ330FZL

Grey Goose said:


> Not to rub it in, but 77 on the books for tomorrow, and the cutthroat will be hungry! ;-)


Beautiful! 3 more months and I'll be back in the good temps. Good luck with the catch tomorrow.

AZ330FZL


----------



## AZ330FZL

What's left of the Padron 5000
















105 can't stop me! Stay smokey my friends!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

AZ330FZL said:


> What's left of the Padron 5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105 can't stop me! Stay smokey my friends!
> 
> AZ330FZL


Me thinks you need a Modus

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Me thinks you need a Modus
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


With as hot as that screw got tonight I'm thinking my fingers would appreciate it. 

AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

It's soooooo worth it, I love mine


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

I need to buy one too... great product, and how cool is it to support a BOTL who is making a go of it in the industry we love so much!


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Another one of these. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> Another one of these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Just ordered a 5er of those, looking forward to enjoying one.

AZ330FZL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Great minds think alike - got one queued up for tonight myself.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Nub.

Then









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

Fuente Friday!

Double Chateau.. Double delicious










Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LADC MA Belicoso


----------



## Rondo

Own your Padrón


----------



## Chris80

Celebrating the life of a friend who passed 7 years ago today. Good food with good friends. It's a shame we usually only see each other once a year. We've done this every year. 
He had a coolerdor filled to the brim at one time. He loved cigars too. A couple of months back I was given a few out of that. I think tomorrow I will have one of those. 
I chose this Fuente because it's been a while since I've had one on a Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Brazilia








hard to describe this flavor... So far I'm not a fan, but it is interesting. Zesty, but not pepper. Citrus- like. Mineral-y but not earth. Medium general tobacco with lightly roasted coffee bean. 
I got it!!! It tastes like straight Virginia.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

it's just doesn't have any complexity. It's not cigar like. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

jeez, I just read several reviews on the Brazilia and my experience was apparently very different than everyone else. I got NO cocoa, NO nuttiness, and NO creaminess. It was also being called full bodied. It was medium for me. Weird.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

@WABOOM I've had two Brazilias and I loved them both. I wouldn't quite call it full, maybe medium/full, but I thought it was a good stick. I'd be interested to hear what you think if you try a second one.


----------



## fimpster

So, being PIF Day 2016 I thought it only appropriate to smoke a stick from my last PIF package. I've been looking forward to trying this stick for some time. It comes to me courtesy of @poppajon75.

Rocky Patel Decade.

I'm in the middle of the second third as I write this. This is a mighty fine stick. I know RP gets a little shade, and gets a little praise. I've had two other RP's; the Connecticut (not awesome) and the Royale (pretty good). The decade though, is the kind of stick he should be proud of. Thanks again, brother.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

fimpster said:


> So, being PIF Day 2016 I thought it only appropriate to smoke a stick from my last PIF package. I've been looking forward to trying this stick for some time. It comes to me courtesy of @poppajon75.
> 
> Rocky Patel Decade.
> 
> I'm in the middle of the second third as I write this. This is a mighty fine stick. I know RP gets a little shade, and gets a little praise. I've had two other RP's; the Connecticut (not awesome) and the Royale (pretty good). The decade though, is the kind of stick he should be proud of. Thanks again, brother.


I'm excited to try the one I got from him in the PIF today! Gonna let it rest for a bit though

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## rockethead26

An A. Fuente Reserva Xtra Viejo that I bought at the local B&M back on June 12th.

Mighty fine stick!


----------



## GrouchoM

Bolivar churchill


----------



## poppajon75

fimpster said:


> So, being PIF Day 2016 I thought it only appropriate to smoke a stick from my last PIF package. I've been looking forward to trying this stick for some time. It comes to me courtesy of @poppajon75.
> 
> Rocky Patel Decade.
> 
> I'm in the middle of the second third as I write this. This is a mighty fine stick. I know RP gets a little shade, and gets a little praise. I've had two other RP's; the Connecticut (not awesome) and the Royale (pretty good). The decade though, is the kind of stick he should be proud of. Thanks again, brother.


Glad you enjoyed it. It's a great smoke but, I wouldn't pay retail for it. You can find a 5er for a fair price most of the time or, find them in sampler and RP vs. XXX brand type deals.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Acid Blondie Belicoso. 

Not sure how I feel about it. It's not a bad cigar, but just feels like it was dipped in sugar. Will happily smoke one again if offered, but not sure I'll go as far to seek more out.


----------



## Grey Goose

Good morning BOTL... ;-)

Punch London Club Corona and fresh ground coffee... Hmm hmm hmm.

... that woke me up! LOL


----------



## WABOOM

Reserva Negra corona and a latte









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Oliva master blend 3










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> jeez, I just read several reviews on the Brazilia and my experience was apparently very different than everyone else. I got NO cocoa, NO nuttiness, and NO creaminess. It was also being called full bodied. It was medium for me. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I've had many similar experiences like that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

highly recommend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Cleaning my clubs this AM. Sort of a weekend ritual during the week. Love these clubs. Purchased a year and a half ago when I decided to get back into golf....and get serious about it. For the price I paid, I better keep these dang things clean!

Freakin hot at 9am. Illusione Epernay after 9+ months rest. Very very nice.


----------



## eliot

Had a Diesel Unlimited Maduro.


----------



## J Daly

Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gorda


----------



## TCstr8

Red Dot Churchill. These seem to get mixed reviews. I enjoy them though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Had an oliva series G. Forgot to take a picture 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TCstr8 said:


> Red Dot Churchill. These seem to get mixed reviews. I enjoy them though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's because they deliver mix results. I never had two that tasted the same or even similar. Also that was years ago, maybe they've gotten more consistent now and still need to shake the old reputation.

Tonight I'm smoking a nica rustica accompanied by a San Pellegrino with lemons. Kind of a odd pairing, but with this heat it's working for me. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Tonight I chose this bomb from @ChampagneInHand. I've been wanting it for a while and have never had one but I've seen them everywhere. This dark oily wrapper looks amazing. Let's cutter up and light er'















Birthday cake and cigars. Yum 
This stogie has been fantastic so far. There are so many dominating flavors at one time this is a buffet of flavors. Walnuts, dark chocolate cherries, black coffee and cocoa. The draw has been great from start to finish for a Figurado. An absolute treat. I'm sorry I waited this long to try it but I'm glad I waited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Today's smoke come courtesy of a PIF from @jgarcia9102. It's a Perdomo Habano bourbon barrel aged maduro.

Initial thoughts: wrapper looks like a leaf of chocolate. Initial cold draw and sniff test give me a surprisingly earthy straw/hay smell.









First Third: Great, balanced draw. Initial flavor is strong leather-based, with some earthiness followed with some pepper. Ash made it over an inch before I lost it.









Second Third: The chocolate that I so very much expected has really come out and hangs to the back of your palate. I swear I can taste the bourbon when I exhale through the nose. Consistent burn with conical ash.









Final Third: Chocolate remains, but fades back towards an earthy flavor. Interesting observation with this cigar is it continually produced a light blue smoke from the foot the entire time. I think you could light one of these and it would burn to the nub without ever going out. Overall enjoyable smoke and pleasant experience.

- TJ


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> An A. Fuente Reserva Xtra Viejo that I bought at the local B&M back on June 12th.
> 
> Mighty fine stick!


I looked for them around Father's Day. We couldn't get any local and I wasn't paying interweb prices for them. I'm glad I still have a few sharks and some other anejos from Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> jeez, I just read several reviews on the Brazilia and my experience was apparently very different than everyone else. I got NO cocoa, NO nuttiness, and NO creaminess. It was also being called full bodied. It was medium for me. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk





fimpster said:


> @*WABOOM* I've had two Brazilias and I loved them both. I wouldn't quite call it full, maybe medium/full, but I thought it was a good stick. I'd be interested to hear what you think if you try a second one.


Clearly we all have different tastes, preferences and pallets, but I'm beginning to wonder if CAO has some consistency problems. Now I surely would not compare these Brazilias to a $20 stick. But I would say the value ratio of these in my experience has been really good and was one of the first box purchases I made.

I remember @Amelia Isabelle not particularly enjoying the Brazilias either and commenting on how she enjoyed the Italia. I too had an Italia that was delicious, only to follow it with 2 more that fell flat.


----------



## NotAHipster

It was between Oliva O or V tonight.. But something came up and I don't have the time to invest in a good smoke tonight.. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CH MD North


----------



## JLee73

Macanudo Inspirado Orange Label.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick question: Is everyone cool with my "Live Reviews" of what I smoked today? Or is it preferred to just to do a quick hit and just a name and pic of the smoke?


----------



## MikeFox87

Est 1844 - bought a box of these a while back (for like nothing). Good yard stick. Usually hit or miss for me stick to stick. This one did the job


----------



## NotAHipster

SoCal Gunner said:


> Quick question: Is everyone cool with my "Live Reviews" of what I smoked today? Or is it preferred to just to do a quick hit and just a name and pic of the smoke?


I like it.. I like reading in-depth about people's experience with their daily choice. It helps me as a noob in making decisions about future smokes. Plus it only shows up as edits so it's not like you're spamming the cigar over and over for a hour or so.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

I like reviews

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

From a box of Cuban customs I had rolled in '08.... in little havana... ;-)


----------



## MrCrowley39

Reading through the last few pages I keep seeing the term "PIF" pop up.... what does it mean?

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

MrCrowley39 said:


> Reading through the last few pages I keep seeing the term "PIF" pop up.... what does it mean?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Pay It Forward. It's a pass along concept.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

Grey Goose said:


> Was 93 here... sucked.
> Fish weren't eating flies today either.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


OMG, are you ok?......................lol


----------



## Grey Goose

azmadurolover said:


> OMG, are you ok?......................lol


Ehh... Gonna soar into the high 80's today.. luckily we're cut from hearty stock...
...ha. ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Chris80

It's supposed to be 102 here later today. Right now it's 90 with high humidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

UGH!
Didn't know they got cell service below the earths crust, lol.
I feel for ya man, my comments were tongue in cheek, hence AzMuduros nudge... 
It's glorious here, though it is supposed to be in the 90s this week and living without AC in that continuously can get a little old, it's in the 50s and 60s at night though so things cool off. 
Hope it chills out a little for you guys... ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my own self made Flor sampler in transit as we speak, I grabbed 2 of each (4 different ones that I found; original?, Maduro, Gold and Corjo). I keep hearing good things about them, can't wait to put them down and try em out in the Autumn as the trees change colours.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> I have my own self made Flor sampler in transit as we speak, I grabbed 2 of each (4 different ones that I found; original?, Maduro, Gold and Corjo). I keep hearing good things about them, can't wait to put them down and try em out in the Autumn as the trees change colours.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


I love them. I've only had the regular kind. They do need some rest however. They are definitely a morning or evening stick for me as they are more medium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

this one is better than I remembered









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

RyJ Reserva Real - everything about this cigar is great except the flavor, to me. Which is not to say the flavor is bad. It's fine. I just don't pick up all that much. Still very enjoyable though. A great pairing candidate imo


----------



## GrouchoM

Saturday night, Aging Room M21


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> I have my own self made Flor sampler in transit as we speak, I grabbed 2 of each (4 different ones that I found; original?, Maduro, Gold and Corjo). I keep hearing good things about them, can't wait to put them down and try em out in the Autumn as the trees change colours.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Where did you find singles at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Back from a week long family vacation to the Outer Banks. It's great to have reliable WiFi again and I'm enjoying a nice RoMa Aquatine with Sweet Tea to celebrate a return to my type of normal. I'm just a bit burnt out in so many ways. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MrCrowley39 said:


> Reading through the last few pages I keep seeing the term "PIF" pop up.... what does it mean?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/167703-noob-pif.html

Go check it out - It's a lot of fun.


----------



## UBC03

MrCrowley39 said:


> Reading through the last few pages I keep seeing the term "PIF" pop up.... what does it mean?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


PAY IT FORWARD. ..we have official pifs that get listed on the site. .one member send to another and so on.

I've done a few "unofficial pifs " . An established member might send a noob a little package with the request, that as their stock builds, they send to another deserving noob. To me I'd rather do that than have return fire sent to me. It's cigar/pipe karma..it goes along way in this "hobby"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

UBC03 said:


> PAY IT FORWARD. ..we have official pifs that get listed on the site. .one member send to another and so on.
> 
> I've done a few "unofficial pifs " . An established member might send a noob a little package with the request, that as their stock builds, they send to another deserving noob. To me I'd rather do that than have return fire sent to me. It's cigar/pipe karma..it goes along way in this "hobby"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm planning on getting involved in the noob pif soon.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

BigB2943 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not smoking a Padron? I'm shocked lol


----------



## MrCrowley39

UBC03 said:


> PAY IT FORWARD. ..we have official pifs that get listed on the site. .one member send to another and so on.
> 
> I've done a few "unofficial pifs " . An established member might send a noob a little package with the request, that as their stock builds, they send to another deserving noob. To me I'd rather do that than have return fire sent to me. It's cigar/pipe karma..it goes along way in this "hobby"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This sounds like an awesome thing to do. I don't have enough stock at the moment......but the lack of rested stock is slowly building so maybe in the future I can help pay it forward.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

@*MrCrowley39* every time I see your name, I get the ozzy song played in my head.......and now that I shared it, a lot of others will too........my gift to the fellas, lol


----------



## ForceofWill

azmadurolover said:


> @*MrCrowley39* every time I see your name, I get the ozzy song played in my head.......and now that I shared it, a lot of others will too........my gift to the fellas, lol


You suck, thanks a lot lol.


----------



## MrCrowley39

azmadurolover said:


> @*MrCrowley39* every time I see your name, I get the ozzy song played in my head.......and now that I shared it, a lot of others will too........my gift to the fellas, lol


muhahahahaha! At least I didn't have to explain it, like so many times before.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Where did you find singles at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got mail my friend!

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Currently enjoying a house blend from a sort of local B&M. I opted for this one because of the Sumatra wrapper. I must say in my limited experience this is a tasty stick and not the first house blend I've really enjoyed.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

azmadurolover said:


> @*MrCrowley39* every time I see your name, I get the ozzy song played in my head.......and now that I shared it, a lot of others will too........my gift to the fellas, lol


Mind Blown! I was just going to post the same thing after @MrCrowley39; last post, but decided to go back and read the other posts in between.

:vs_music::rockon:


----------



## UBC03

azmadurolover said:


> @*MrCrowley39* every time I see your name, I get the ozzy song played in my head.......and now that I shared it, a lot of others will too........my gift to the fellas, lol


Every post the song plays in my head. .it's still not as distracting as @TCstr8 's baby avatar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

MOW Ruination - love these things. Always want another after I'm done.


----------



## ForceofWill

Number 3 today. I disliked the first Escurio, they got the new ones in that I was assured were different. I think the wrapper is just a better crop but it's a very nice smoke now. Great balance of sweet and earth.


----------



## BigB2943

Hudabear said:


> Not smoking a Padron? I'm shocked lol


Hahaha. Funny you ask. I enjoyed a damaso no 8 this morning. However didn't take a picture so didn't post. Also enjoyed a monte no 2 after the al Capone.

All fantastic.

Oh and a Ashton symmetry. Darn I smoked a lot today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

ForceofWill said:


> Number 3 today.


puttin' in work........nice represent


----------



## ForceofWill

azmadurolover said:


> puttin' in work........nice represent


Hah :wink2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying to get a bundle of these to try, but people keep bidding on them like idiots. I'll probably just buy a bundle and if I don't like it, I'll keep it for noob give-outs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Get the bundle. Get two bundles. Give them rest. Smoke them. IMO they are a great smoke. I'm especially liking the torpedoes. Shop around though. I think I got my torpedoes from CP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 ch lc56


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Today's specimen comes from a fellow BOTL and is called "Sobremesa" as best I can tell from the lower band. I know absolutely nothing about this cigar, so bear with me.

Initial thoughts: The main band is a striking embossed gold crown and as mentioned a second band at the foot says Sobremesa. Construction looks nice and weight feels appropriate for its size. The initial smell is pure barnyard.










First Third: I'm starting the first third thoughts a little early because of how much the cigar changed over the first one inch. The first few draws had a different kind of pepper flavor - I'd call it peppercorn. This was doubled with a flavor I can't put my finger on that left and oily coating on my palate with some wood notes. At about the one inch mark the smoke really started to smooth out. It's now much more earthy with a very subtle sweet finish.
I got brave enough to go ahead and retrohale but that proved to be an eye watering experience. The exhaled smoke from the cigar is pure white.









Second Third: The woody, oily profile continues. The wood flavor reminds me almost like chewing on a pencil. The oiliness continues to baffle me for a description. It's almost like rinsing your mouth out with vegetable oil. So much to the point that I switched from my ice water and cracked open a Modelo to somewhat cut the film in my mouth. There is a bitterness involved that just hangs to the back of your tongue.









Final Third: The longest Ash the cigar ever held was shown in the previous photos. The final third brings the return of the peppercorn and barnyard, though not as strong. I did have to relight which brought on some harshness though I did Purge multiple times. Had to peel the band off that had a lot of glue on the stick as shown in the photo.
I wouldn't go out to hunt down one of these sticks but I'm glad I had the experience of trying it.


----------



## Ams417

Spent the weekend at the lake. Smoked an Oliva MB3 thanks to @MyFatherFan, A. Flores 1975, Nub Machiato, Nica Libre 1990, and some others I cant recall at the moment. Had a little bit of excitement when I hit bottom while cliff jumping and torn a golf ball sized chunk of skin and flesh out of my foot. My buddy jumped right behind me and had to get 9 stitches in his foot. This was at a place we jump every weekend. Guess the water level was down just enough. I have never hit bottom before. I'd post a picture, but its pretty gruesome.


----------



## fimpster

Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> Spent the weekend at the lake. Smoked an Oliva MB3 thanks to @MyFatherFan, A. Flores 1975, Nub Machiato, Nica Libre 1990, and some others I cant recall at the moment. Had a little bit of excitement when I hit bottom while cliff jumping and torn a golf ball sized chunk of skin and flesh out of my foot. My buddy jumped right behind me and had to get 9 stitches in his foot. This was at a place we jump every weekend. Guess the water level was down just enough. I have never hit bottom before. I'd post a picture, but its pretty gruesome.


A post you never see here. ..

Thanks for no pic. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

Ams417 said:


> Spent the weekend at the lake. Smoked an Oliva MB3 thanks to @MyFatherFan, A. Flores 1975, Nub Machiato, Nica Libre 1990, and some others I cant recall at the moment. Had a little bit of excitement when I hit bottom while cliff jumping and torn a golf ball sized chunk of skin and flesh out of my foot. My buddy jumped right behind me and had to get 9 stitches in his foot. This was at a place we jump every weekend. Guess the water level was down just enough. I have never hit bottom before. I'd post a picture, but its pretty gruesome.


Wishing you and your buddy a safe and speedy recovery!


----------



## Grey Goose

Little zingy, but otherwise not bad...









"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## rockethead26

Don Benigno - Pretty good cigar with a typical hay, leather, cedar profile. Tons of pretty blue smoke. Rested about 2 months in the humi. This was very enjoyable, but I've really turned into a maduro fan.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Tried my first Nica Libre today.

Started out very flavorful, coffee and coco powder. So much so it reminded me of chewing on coffee grounds or taking a strong shot of espresso. That in your face flavor mellowed out a bit in the 2nd third, and the final third brought some nice spice in the retrohale.

I prefer coffee and chocolate notes, but it was a bit too much in the foreground. In my opinion it needed some earthiness or sweet tobacco to ballance it out.

I enjoy every cigar I try, for the experience if nothing else. I'll try another in a few months to see if I missed something. With so much flavor I can see why they're considered a great budget stick.


----------



## eliot

A CAO Mx2 that was part of my first cigar purchase.


----------



## eliot

Blood Red Moon Habano mini perfecto. It seems they're getting slightly better with a little age on them. Construction is still a crapshoot. This one is good though.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I just smoked a Cohiba Nicaragua. I'm so mad and dissatisfied that I'm not even going to go through the effort of unlocking my phone, copying the file, and uploading it. It was as bad as a Blood Red Moon maduro; all of the dirt, plus stinky wet leather and snorting a nose full of finely ground pepper off of your favorite body part. It had been resting for 7 months, too.

This little terd has secured a place in my cigar hall of shame.


----------



## UBC03

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I just smoked a Cohiba Nicaragua. I'm so mad and dissatisfied that I'm not even going to go through the effort of unlocking my phone, copying the file, and uploading it. It was as bad as a Blood Red Moon maduro; all of the dirt, plus stinky wet leather and snorting a nose full of finely ground pepper off of your favorite body part. It had been resting for 7 months, too.
> 
> This little terd has secured a place in my cigar hall of shame.


Earth, leather, and pepper. ..sounds like a winner to me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I just smoked a Cohiba Nicaragua. I'm so mad and dissatisfied that I'm not even going to go through the effort of unlocking my phone, copying the file, and uploading it. It was as bad as a Blood Red Moon maduro; all of the dirt, plus stinky wet leather and snorting a nose full of finely ground pepper off of your favorite body part. It had been resting for 7 months, too.
> 
> This little terd has secured a place in my cigar hall of shame.


Best review in a long time! Sorry you had to suffer thru it, but the result was awesome! :vs_laugh:


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked an Illusione Rothchildes for breakfast. I've been making a point of smoking at least every other day and I usually grab a shorter stick and skip out front to work from the patio before anyone else gets in. I've got some Illusione 68 Bombone Naturals and Intemperence BA XXI Intrigues resting too.

Making time for cigars is the best hobby.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

UBC03 said:


> Earth, leather, and pepper. ..sounds like a winner to me.


Normally, yes. But not when the cigar tastes like a puro rolled with aged tobacco from the bottom of Swisher's dumpster. 
I wish I could smoke it in reverse.
I'd rather chain smoke Jeff's entire cbid rocket collection.
If I didn't already have PTSD, this cigar would have given it to me.

You get the point! And to think I squandered 9 dollars on that thing and waited 7 months to cry over it.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

Trying the LTC ROTT. This will give me a baseline of how this smoke tastes at different rest periods. Also trying out the Cuban Crafters cutter gifted by @Hudabear. Very nice cut and, foolproof. Gives a noob one less thing to worry about. Even ROTT this is a tasty smoke. It has the potential to be my favorite light go to smoke. Thanks for the recommendation @Grey Goose.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

poppajon75 said:


> Trying the LTC ROTT. This will give me a baseline of how this smoke tastes at different rest periods. Also trying out the Cuban Crafters cutter gifted by @Hudabear. Very nice cut and, foolproof. Gives a noob one less thing to worry about. Even ROTT this is a tasty smoke. It has the potential to be my favorite light go to smoke. Thanks for the recommendation @Grey Goose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Use it in good health brother.


----------



## poppajon75

Hudabear said:


> Use it in good health brother.


In good health and, on good smokes 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@poppajon...those cutters are great. .got both of my girls one when they started smoking cigars. .if you don't have it and still want that type of cut. Lay your double guillotine on a flat surface, put the smoke in it and cut. .same affect. .. I was a proud poppa when my kid showed her boyfriend that trick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Two of my favorite things, three if you count the enjoyment I get from watching a new guy get turned on to and becoming a part of the LTC family... ;-)


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> @poppajon...those cutters are great. .got both of my girls one when they started smoking cigars. .if you don't have it and still want that type of cut. Lay your double guillotine on a flat surface, put the smoke in it and cut. .same affect. .. I was a proud poppa when my kid showed her boyfriend that trick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is a proud moment and, a cool trick. I felt the same when my daughter was able to explain the basic principles of a four stroke engine. She'd sit right next to me while I'd wrench on my old Harley. 
@Grey Goose I'm very impressed with these LTCs. Even ROTT I've not encountered any burn issues, the construction is rock solid and, it's sooooo smooth. I can't wait until they're acclimated. Not to mention the lightening fast shipping time. Glad I took the chance 









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm giving one of these another try after 4 years. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> Two of my favorite things, three if you count the enjoyment I get from watching a new guy get turned on to and becoming a part of the LTC family... ;-)


How do the maduro stack up to the original Ecuadorean wrapper? I may get a sampler


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva O Mad Churchill


----------



## NotAHipster

Oliva V Liga Especial

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

64 Príncipe maduro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> How do the maduro stack up to the original Ecuadorean wrapper? I may get a sampler


Hard to say, you should try both for yourself.

I will say, being as its a milder, very flavorful smoke as is, great with coffee, etc, the general consensus over the years has been, and its my personal opinion as well, that the stick has stood the test of time, (been making them since 1995), and it is in its original form where the goods for the LTC front mark are to be found.

However, he sells lots of the Sabor version with the SA naturally aged maduro wrapper too, I'm sure you would enjoy those too, perhaps even more, they're the same exact stick otherwise.

Hope you try them and enjoy what you find either way!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> I'm giving one of these another try after 4 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That the Viejo?


----------



## Regiampiero

MikeFox87 said:


> That the Viejo?


Yes it is. It's been a month, but it needs a little (a lot) more rest. The taste just isn't there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> Yes it is. It's been a month, but it needs a little (a lot) more rest. The taste just isn't there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I actually have a few of those with about 3 years on them. Can't remember the last time I had one. I'll fire one up soon and report back


----------



## WABOOM

Rosa Cuba, herencia (robusto)







getting eaten alive by mosquitos. Glad I picked a cheapie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had one of my Oliva Serie G Robusto Cameroons just now.

2 weeks of rest isn't enough for those I've learned. Maybe in a few more weeks they'll be better? 

I have 2 more of those left and two Cubans in my tiny little stick stash so far.  Hopefully by the time I order my Tupperdor materials on Friday from Amazon, wait for them to arrive and get my Tupperdor set up, they will improve a tad?

If not I'll give em' a few more weeks.


----------



## WABOOM

how are you storing them now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

WABOOM said:


> how are you storing them now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


A Ziploc with two 69% Boveda packs. One of which is from 2 weeks ago and the other Boveda is about a month old. Both I got at my B&M. I put the older Boveda in the Ziploc which has the sticks I bought 2 weeks ago at my B&M (which includes the now 2 Olivas I have along with 2 Cubans) as I didn't wanna waste it as it's still nice and "squishy."


----------



## jgarcia9102

I tried a Nub Cameroon 2nd ROTT and I was pleasantly surprised. It was a cheap bundle so I figured I didn't have anything to loose. 

Sold on CBID as 'Nicaraguan Gordo 2nds.' No ammonia, complex flavors, perfect ammount of spice, and a clean burn. I can't wait for these to rest (clearly).

I'll be buying a legit Cameroon from my B&M this week to compare, but it was a great purchase regardless. Haven't found any noticeable flaws and considerably better than other budget sticks I've tried. I may even grab another bundle from CI.


----------



## WABOOM

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> A Ziploc with two 69% Boveda packs. One of which is from 2 weeks ago and the other Boveda is about a month old. Both I got at my B&M. I put the older Boveda in the Ziploc which has the sticks I bought 2 weeks ago at my B&M (which includes the now 2 Olivas I have along with 2 Cubans) as I didn't wanna waste it as it's still nice and "squishy."


you should go buy some food containers tomorrow morning and a few 65% Bovedas. Get this ball rolling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

WABOOM said:


> you should go buy some food containers tomorrow morning and a few 65% Bovedas. Get this ball rolling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I get paid on Friday good Sir.

Interestingly enough I was at Walmart last week and while they had Sterilite storage bins, the employee told me that they don't carry Sterilite food containers at Walmart here in Canada.

So I looked at the available Lock and Locks and they all were way too small.

On Friday I'll be ordering a 7 litre Klip-It from Amazon.ca though as they seem immensely popular here. And I'll grab 2 Spanish cedar cigar trays to go inside of it.

I figure two 65% Boveda should've enough for that right? Or do I need 3??


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Perdomo champagne 10th anniversary. Courtesy of a bomb from @SoCal Gunner










Review posted in the reviews section as promised brother!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TCstr8

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I get paid on Friday good Sir.
> 
> Interestingly enough I was at Walmart last week and while they had Sterilite storage bins, the employee told me that they don't carry Sterilite food containers at Walmart here in Canada.
> 
> So I looked at the available Lock and Locks and they all were way too small.
> 
> On Friday I'll be ordering a 7 litre Klip-It from Amazon.ca though as they seem immensely popular here. And I'll grab 2 Spanish cedar cigar trays to go inside of it.
> 
> I figure two 65% Boveda should've enough for that right? Or do I need 3??


2 bovedas should be fine. That is what I do in my 5 tupperdors (same setup as you are doing)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I get paid on Friday good Sir.
> 
> Interestingly enough I was at Walmart last week and while they had Sterilite storage bins, the employee told me that they don't carry Sterilite food containers at Walmart here in Canada.
> 
> So I looked at the available Lock and Locks and they all were way too small.
> 
> On Friday I'll be ordering a 7 litre Klip-It from Amazon.ca though as they seem immensely popular here. And I'll grab 2 Spanish cedar cigar trays to go inside of it.
> 
> I figure two 65% Boveda should've enough for that right? Or do I need 3??


That should work that is my setup and it holds consistent at 65%

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I recommend 2 at first. and then after a few weeks 1 as maintenance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

don't mind if I do...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

on vacation for the week. Lake Mille Lacs, Minnesota









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Just be careful of the tar, WABOOM


----------



## WABOOM

ha, I was gonna mention that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

PDR 1878 Capa Sun Grown Torpedo.

Not bad. Little on the milder side for my liking. Pretty sure I got these pretty cheap on the devil's site. Not a bad investment.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

WOA & water...


----------



## WABOOM

got this in a sampler.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

WABOOM said:


> got this in a sampler.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


How is it? I believe it's in a sampler that should be arriving soon.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

so far it is super good. Big, aged flavor. I post more in a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

this is a very good one. I am enjoying the chit out of it. Leathery, bold, complex, mysterious, I get a hint of black licorice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Spicy too. Not just pepper. its like allspice or other baking spice and floral. It's a deep profile. I am impressed. I'm gonna try to buy some from Satan asap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

this is the first Gurkha I have LOVED. It's good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I get paid on Friday good Sir.
> 
> Interestingly enough I was at Walmart last week and while they had Sterilite storage bins, the employee told me that they don't carry Sterilite food containers at Walmart here in Canada.
> 
> So I looked at the available Lock and Locks and they all were way too small.
> 
> On Friday I'll be ordering a 7 litre Klip-It from Amazon.ca though as they seem immensely popular here. And I'll grab 2 Spanish cedar cigar trays to go inside of it.
> 
> I figure two 65% Boveda should've enough for that right? Or do I need 3??


I grabbed a Lock & Lock set from my local Walmart. It was the big one with the aerator and four smaller containers inside. Two of the smaller containers seem like a perfect size for a travel solution that will fit about 10 cigars. The big one looks like it'll hold 50-60 sticks. Not sure if this is an option that might work for you or not. I gifted it to my buddy along with one of the ones that we'll use for traveling.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> this is the first Gurkha I have LOVED. It's good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


>


The Centurion is one of the main production that is ok.

I'm smoking this thing. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'm totally screwing off - people should smoke what they like.


----------



## UBC03

I always defend ghurkas..unless you pay retail, then I can't help you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Finishing up a JR Alt Montecristo #2. Got a call from the gf saying its 84 in the house. So I come home from work and go under the house to find the two main trunk lines from the unit just barley still together. The insulation is nearly gone and its soaking wet. On the plus side it's nice and cool under the house. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

I had to get my hands on one of those Quesada Reserva's. I stopped by a local B&M I go to once in a while, and find one of these:



The lady told me that these are special editions made for that local B&M, as they like the Lancero's due to wrapper to filler ratio. I'll tell you what... it was dam tasty. I actually left it outside to come in to do some work, but will go back out for it later tonight when the sun goes down and skeeters are away.

FYI - I live in Houston. You can pick them up from one of the bigger B&M's here in H-Town, PM me if you want to know where I picked this one up.



Ash fell off on the next puff (wasn't even trying... just busy puffn' away and noticed how long the ash is).



Grab a few of these sticks guys and gals (the Quesada's - I know the "Privada" is a Connecticut, but my wrapper was NOT. I think there are other wrappers out there... or is this the 40 anniversary? IDK... but I'm tempted to go back to pick up a few more).

"Cuban-esque" has some deeper flavors I couldn't pick up (was standing), had a slight cedar taste. Has some sweetness to it... more like a creamy sweetness and at the same time earthy. It was ultra smooth.


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> I always defend ghurkas..unless you pay retail, then I can't help you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


but the Centurion is listed for only $30.00 a piece. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

laxntiga said:


> I had to get my hands on one of those Quesada Reserva's. I stopped by a local B&M I go to once in a while, and find one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> The lady told me that these are special editions made for that local B&M, as they like the Lancero's due to wrapper to filler ratio. I'll tell you what... it was dam tasty. I actually left it outside to come in to do some work, but will go back out for it later tonight when the sun goes down and skeeters are away.
> 
> FYI - I live in Houston. You can pick them up from one of the bigger B&M's here in H-Town, PM me if you want to know where I picked this one up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ash fell off on the next puff (wasn't even trying... just busy puffn' away and noticed how long the ash is).
> 
> 
> 
> Grab a few of these sticks guys and gals (the Quesada's - I know the "Privada" is a Connecticut, but my wrapper was NOT. I think there are other wrappers out there... or is this the 40 anniversary? IDK... but I'm tempted to go back to pick up a few more).
> 
> "Cuban-esque" has some deeper flavors I couldn't pick up (was standing), had a slight cedar taste. Has some sweetness to it... more like a creamy sweetness and at the same time earthy. It was ultra smooth.


That looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve #46 Maduro. Not much to say about this one as it is self explanatory.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

George007 said:


> Padron Family Reserve #46 Maduro. Not much to say about this one as it is self explanatory.


You guys are killing it tonight!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Art Deco from @JGarcia PiF

Enjoyable little smoke. Been to busy with @Hudabear for a full write up.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## .404 Jeffery

Carlos Torano 50 Year (Copper Label). Still a bit fresh in my humidor, but I see potential with time.


----------



## jgarcia9102

@SoCal Gunner I do love those Art Decos. Glad you enjoyed it. I haven't seen much about them online, it was an early suggestion at the B&M.

Most of my humidor is spicy and full flavored. That is one of the milder sticks that I keep going back too. Good day smoke when I don't have much time. The Oliva G also falls into that category for me, though it's entirely different.


----------



## TCstr8

Rondo said:


> View attachment 83593


Got some of those for my pops for fathers day based on your high praise of them. Was an absolute hit. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

Fuente Double Chateau Maduro









Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Like a stick of buttah rolled in almond paste.
I'm guessing I got this from @ChampagneInHand since he's the only one I see smoking them.
A fine BOTL is he. :yo:


----------



## Navistar

Can't find anything to stand up to these FDO for under $3.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired this up. A house blend, Nicaragua long fillers wrapped up in a Sumatra wrapper. Sweetness, nuts, woody notes and a very light earthiness.....just a great cigar that I can support my local (sort of) B&M by purchasing these.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Blendlab ME-6052 - deep woody flavor with some coffee here and there. Construction was better than average. Although one dimensional, a relaxing smoke. Good cigar overall


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> Can't find anything to stand up to these FDO for under $3.


I know, and just think how good they'd taste with a proper band, lol.

The FdO bands crack me up... ;-)


----------



## Navistar

Ha! Yea it's a bit corny


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Can't find anything to stand up to these FDO for under $3.


Looking forward to trying the one I got in the PIF. Sub $3 sticks I've been enjoying are the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project and Padilla Habano. Can never have to many sub $3 in your wheel house.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Having a Padron Maduro something tonight. I think it's a Londres. It was buried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandLotus

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro No. 4 5x44

Had one with my breakfast coffee and a second one with my dinner coffee.
A bit one dimensional, but on the stronger side.


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Looking forward to trying the one I got in the PIF. Sub $3 sticks I've been enjoying are the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project and Padilla Habano. Can never have to many sub $3 in your wheel house.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I respectfully disagree. The cheapos are for the days I want a smoke but don't care to slow down and enjoy. When I care about what I'm smoking, I don't want sub par. FDO and Nica Libre fill this niche nicely. I don't want to be the guy trying to dump my unwanted stash off on newbs in a few years on this forum. Though grey goose's advice didn't set well with me in the beginning, it did make me think. I won't be spending $100s of dollars looking for my next favorite budget stick.


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> I respectfully disagree. The cheapos are for the days I want a smoke but don't care to slow down and enjoy. When I care about what I'm smoking, I don't want sub par. FDO and Nica Libre fill this niche nicely. I don't want to be the guy trying to dump my unwanted stash off on newbs in a few years on this forum. Though grey goose's advice didn't set well with me in the beginning, it did make me think. I won't be spending $100s of dollars looking for my next favorite budget stick.


Not sure what you disagree with. Maybe I didn't make my point clear. My point being that it is nice to have some go to budget smokes (for whatever occasion you want a budget smoke). I enjoy an Opus or CC or whatever mid-high price cigar when I can sit an enjoy. But certainly don't want to be smoking one when I don't have the time to sit and enjoy it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM



















Delicious!


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Looking forward to trying the one I got in the PIF. Sub $3 sticks I've been enjoying are the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project and Padilla Habano. *Can never have to many sub $3 in your wheel house.*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Disagreed with that part. I say find one or 2 you can enjoy and save the experimentation for quality cigars. To each his own.


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Disagreed with that part. I say find one or 2 you can enjoy and save the experimentation for quality cigars. To each his own.


Gotcha. Personally I prefer a variety. Would like to find 4-5 good sub $3, and keep a nice rotation of them going as I find I don't have as much time to sit and enjoy a nicer one as often as I'd like. But to each their own.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandLotus

Nothing wrong with having some 'budget' cigars.

If you want to keep 1-5 or even more lower priced smokes on hand, then it is my opinion that having a variety is better.

I am sure people have a variety of 'higher' end cigars.

Some people might prefer smoking 4-7 sticks a weeks vs 1 for the same price.


----------



## laxntiga

Dear Puff Diary,

I learned something today, really, I did. Cigars are a wonderful, beautiful, blissful thing. No, tobacco is. However, I must be aware of the tobacco's I am smoking. "FIRE CURED" = LATAKIA. You know, that dark stinky stuff you HATED when you started smoking pipe tobacco's. The pungent stinging "wtf" smell that assails your nostrils when you tried a bowl of it in the pipe. STAY AWAY from it.

*IF YOU DON'T LIKE LATAKIA TOBACCO'S STAY AWAY FROM:*



This cigar is new from Drew Estate. I picked it up at my B&M thinking "oh, lookie here, look at this wonderful shape, wow... look at this craftsmanship. Drew Estate... it MUST be good. Heh, for the price? Wow... what a steal. I must try this!"

I tried it.

And here is where our 10 min relationship ended:



The spicy (no, not the normal cigar spicy, not the "cubanesque" spicy), pungent aroma made me want to go back inside for a stronger drink (was drinking a beer, went straight for Ballantines 21) thinking I could probably make it through this, it's just the wrapper... it's just the wrapper...

By the time I made it 10 feet from my porch to my liquor, I decided F IT. NO. I DON'T DESERVE THIS, I have finer cigars, and cigars I LIKE. Poured myself a glass, swished it around my mouth, gargled, down the hatch. 2nd gulp, straight down the hatch.



Picked this little one out:



Had to wash my hands, and smoke this down to the NUB to get the LATAKIA flavor out. Seriously, if you don't like LATAKIA, STAY AWAY from the Kentucky Fire Cured line from Drew Estate. Trust me, you'll thank me later.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^LMAO - Good to know... got 3 in the recent UC box/sampler bundle and was thinking they smelled like the artificial smoke you can add to food. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

SoCal Gunner said:


> ^LMAO - Good to know... got 3 in the recent UC box/sampler bundle and was thinking they smelled like the artificial smoke you can add to food.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


*EDIT* LATAKIA *EDIT*. NOT EVEN ONCE.

(My dumb butt did it three times already. Thought my first bowl of it was just a fluke. IT WASN'T A FLUKE).

The other tobacco's inside it wasn't bad, construction wasn't bad (cigar was a bit soft... maybe Mr. Drew wanted us to get the wrapper flavor... there are people out there, that like this I am assuming).

Can't complain on anything from Drew E, other than the Flying Pigs are unicorns... and now... this.

You've been warned.


----------



## rockethead26

A CAO Italia out of a fiver I received for my b-day. Decent smoke, but I wouldn't buy again.


----------



## Navistar

rockethead26 said:


> A CAO Italia out of a fiver I received for my b-day. Decent smoke, but I wouldn't buy again.


I bought a sampler with 2 Italias and 2 MX2 and had horrible experiences with them all. Others like them so I must be having bad luck.

I am resting a flathead 554 and if it doesn't impress I'm done with CAO.


----------



## rockethead26

Navistar said:


> I bought a sampler with 2 Italias and 2 MX2 and had horrible experiences with them all. Others like them so I must be having bad luck.


Mine has a month in the humi. The construction and burn was good and it had a decent flavor profile, but nothing to write home about. I also got a fiver of the Brazilia and I haven't tried one of those yet.


----------



## laxntiga

rockethead26 said:


> A CAO Italia out of a fiver I received for my b-day. Decent smoke, but I wouldn't buy again.


Weren't there like a sampler of 4 or 5 cigars was it? CAO's like, tribute to specific countries.

The Brazil with it's chocolaty wrapper was a bit too spicy for me. The Italia was smoother, but too bland. I can't remember the other nation cigars, but that entire line... I feel like... dare I say? A quick cash grab?

Life is short, enjoy what you smoke your time away with my friend.


----------



## rockethead26

laxntiga said:


> Weren't there like a sampler of 4 or 5 cigars was it? CAO's like, tribute to specific countries.
> 
> The Brazil with it's chocolaty wrapper was a bit too spicy for me. The Italia was smoother, but too bland. I can't remember the other nation cigars, but that entire line... I feel like... dare I say? A quick cash grab?
> 
> Life is short, enjoy what you smoke your time away with my friend.


I can save these for times with company when I can't really enjoy a great cigar. As I said, they were a gift, so they will be smoked ... eventually.


----------



## WABOOM

@laxntiga , a new KFC?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

laxntiga said:


> Dear Puff Diary,
> 
> I learned something today, really, I did. Cigars are a wonderful, beautiful, blissful thing. No, tobacco is. However, I must be aware of the tobacco's I am smoking. "FIRE CURED" = Perique. You know, that dark stinky stuff you HATED when you started smoking pipe tobacco's. The pungent stinging "wtf" smell that assails your nostrils when you tried a bowl of it in the pipe. STAY AWAY from it.
> 
> *IF YOU DON'T LIKE PERIQUE TOBACCO'S STAY AWAY FROM:*
> 
> 
> 
> This cigar is new from Drew Estate. I picked it up at my B&M thinking "oh, lookie here, look at this wonderful shape, wow... look at this craftsmanship. Drew Estate... it MUST be good. Heh, for the price? Wow... what a steal. I must try this!"
> 
> I tried it.
> 
> And here is where our 10 min relationship ended:
> 
> 
> 
> The spicy (no, not the normal cigar spicy, not the "cubanesque" spicy), pungent aroma made me want to go back inside for a stronger drink (was drinking a beer, went straight for Ballantines 21) thinking I could probably make it through this, it's just the wrapper... it's just the wrapper...
> 
> By the time I made it 10 feet from my porch to my liquor, I decided F IT. NO. I DON'T DESERVE THIS, I have finer cigars, and cigars I LIKE. Poured myself a glass, swished it around my mouth, gargled, down the hatch. 2nd gulp, straight down the hatch.
> 
> Had to wash my hands, and smoke this down to the NUB to get the perique flavor out. Seriously, if you don't like perique, STAY AWAY from the Kentucky Fire Cured line from Drew Estate. Trust me, you'll thank me later.


Everyone has a different palette, I had my first KFC a few weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. Stick had been resting for about 3 months. I also have a box of Flying Pig KFC's resting at the bottom of my tuperador. I do store the singles separate from my other sticks due to the fire cured aroma so as to not change any other sticks flavor. I'm sorry you didn't like it, but it happens. I love DE sticks, but not their "sugary" ones. Just not my thing but the KFC is pretty darn good in my opinion.


----------



## WABOOM

I like the KFC too. It's not perique. If anything it is reminiscent of Latakia.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coodie Ross

KFC's Rock! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Luv pizza...

Luv smoking in the house...

Luv the Illusione Rothchildes...









"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Grey Goose

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## MikeFox87

rockethead26 said:


> Mine has a month in the humi. The construction and burn was good and it had a decent flavor profile, but nothing to write home about. I also got a fiver of the Brazilia and I haven't tried one of those yet.


I'm a fan of the Brazilia, tho my stock of that line has some age. I also keep the Columbia's on hand but for me, that is strictly a morning coffee pairing. CAO used to be one of my go-to brands, used to smoke the Italias a lot too. But as time passes, tastes change and you move on to other things. It's why I love this hobby so much!


----------



## laxntiga

WABOOM said:


> I like the KFC too. It's not perique. If anything it is reminiscent of Latakia.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Is it not Perique? Is it Latakia?

There are people who like it, I am not. It's like people who tried wasabi or something seriously pickled for the first time.

If you didn't know what it was, just putting a disclaimer out there.

Most of the time, it's not the money, it's the time that's more precious when smoking a nice stogie, just wanted to let everyone know what they're getting themselves into.

Now... I gotta go fix my post =T


----------



## WABOOM

by being "kentucky fire cured" I would imagine that it is Virginias and Burley cured in the presence hickory smoke. But yeah perique isn't smoked, it is very zesty and peppery and high in nicotine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Grey Goose said:


> Luv pizza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry brother, but that triangular sheet of paper in the background is NOT pizza!


----------



## TCstr8

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sorry brother, but that triangular sheet of paper in the background is NOT pizza!


There are some people that would argue that lasagna looking thing isn't pizza. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFox87

TCstr8 said:


> There are some people that would argue that lasagna looking thing isn't pizza. :vs_laugh:


Shots fired!

Personally, I like the tomato cake version as well, but let's be real: Brooklyn style all the way, baby.

Just don't put effing pineapple on my slice :vs_laugh:


----------



## laxntiga

I've had both... DEEEEEEP Dish (Giordano's) and NYC $1.50 (prolly $2.00 now, maybe even $2.50) thin style "fold" pizza. Each their own. The thin stuff, sprinkle a little oregano on it, fold it, eat it while you walk! The DEEP dish? skip the salad (ain't no body got time 4 dat ruffage), you're going to need the space. Make sure you're sitting down somewhere and indulge.

Personally, I like the thin stuff. The deep dish... once in a while. The thin stuff, you can eat anytime, anywhere, any day, walking or sitting. We could argue this like... which is better? Habano or Maduro wrappers?


----------



## WABOOM

just fired up this Unholy Cocktail.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

4 cups of coffee and an empty stomach. This might not end well. I knew nothing about this cigar. It's strong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

^

Stay close the porcelain. Should probably try to eat something lol. So jealous... I wish my boss would allow me to smoke in the office... I'd never go home.


----------



## WABOOM

I'll be fine. This is a very good smoke. I like this a lot. I'm about to order some.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sorry brother, but that triangular sheet of paper in the background is NOT pizza!


Partner, that is some awesome thin crust Margherita Pizza from what must be the descendants of the first margherita pizza making MF'ers, cause all I can tell you, is that **** is DEEEEELISH...

...but call me a pizza snob if you like, just don't call me late for a pizza dinner, cause I will do pizza almost any way you want it. LOL


----------



## WABOOM

CI has box of 30 Unholy belicoso torps. $99.00

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

64 maduro principe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sorry brother, but that triangular sheet of paper in the background is NOT pizza!


Sorry for you brother, but you obviously never had real pizza. Search pizza napoletana on Google and you'll see the error in your ways lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, where is the thumbs down button 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Any a time now, a mod's gonna jump in and say keep the topic about cigars... IBTL.

That's Naoletana pizza (I googled it for you, and now I'm hungry. Someone owes me a cigar).

Now... then.... tell me what this is?



Last food post, I promise.

So... Maduro or Habano?


----------



## Regiampiero

laxntiga said:


> Any a time now, a mod's gonna jump in and say keep the topic about cigars... IBTL.
> 
> That's Naoletana pizza (I googled it for you, and now I'm hungry. Someone owes me a cigar).
> 
> Now... then.... tell me what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> Last food post, I promise.
> 
> So... Maduro or Habano?


You're hungry?! I've been on a low fat and no carbs diet for two weeks and you're showing me pictures of Pizza I grew up on! :vs_sob:

Correction, they're both Pizza Napoletana. The first one is a Margherita, and the second photo looks like a Bianca Neve (Snow White) with ham.


----------



## laxntiga

@Regiampiero

Where did you grow up? Obviously, I was born in the wrong city, FML. T minus 3.5 hours till shmoking time for me.


----------



## Sprouthog

Camacho Havana petite


----------



## Regiampiero

laxntiga said:


> @Regiampiero
> 
> Where did you grow up? Obviously, I was born in the wrong city, FML. T minus 3.5 hours till shmoking time for me.


I'm from a little town in Sicily called Terrasini, in the Province of Palermo. I was transplanted to the US 18 years ago and have no regrets, but a lot of cravings that go unsatisfied.

I'm going to light up a Neya from Roberto Durant and drown my pizza sorrows while using my tears as salad dressing.


----------



## GrandLotus

Smoked another one of these girls today: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro No. 4 5x44

Probably going to light up a Jose Marti Honduras Robusto Extra tonight (freebie from online order).


----------



## TCstr8

Macanudo Inspirado Orange @ local cigar event with Macanudo as the manufacturer of the night.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina Classic. With Pepso cola on ice. Such a nice cigar. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Just picked it up from the b&m hoping to find some time later on for a smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kyle Nugent said:


> Just picked it up from the b&m hoping to find some time later on for a smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's a Churchill I wish you luck. For some reason those are under-filed and burn like ars.

As I said before I'm smoking this thing


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926


----------



## Regiampiero

How is this for a nub tool? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

A.F. Chateau Fuente Maduro









I love these sticks!
















Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Good stuff


----------



## WABOOM

90 rated 2nds, corona









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> How is this for a nub tool?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

if you can get em, order these. Extreme value. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> How is this for a nub tool?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Is that a beer bong hose? Or a gas funnel hose? Either way hats off sir.


----------



## Navistar

Navistar said:


> Good stuff


Dam! That took me nearly three hours to smoke, but well worth it.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Finally got some time to myself.

This delicious UC is courtesy of @Ams417


----------



## laxntiga

No picture, but I had a *Crowned Head's La Imperiosa "Duke"* (5.5 x 54).

Big chunky cigar, smooooth smoke. Not as strong as you would thing in strength, don't let the wrapper fool you! Burn needed a touch up once, but other than that, great! Got some more in the mail =)


----------



## Ams417

jgarcia9102 said:


> Finally got some time to myself.
> 
> This delicious UC is courtesy of @Ams417


Hope you enjoy it, one of my favorites at the moment.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Is that a beer bong hose? Or a gas funnel hose? Either way hats off sir.


Neither, it's a zucchini stalk from the garden lol. I call it the farmers pipe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> Neither, it's a zucchini stalk from the garden lol. I call it the farmers pipe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


OMG lol. At least you're having your greens.


----------



## poppajon75

I'm having another AB robusto 2nd. They're getting better as they rest more. A great value IMHO.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Ams417 said:


> Hope you enjoy it, one of my favorites at the moment.


It definitely made my top 5 list. I was hoping for a bit more complexity with all the hype I've read, but I was also distracted for the final third. I'll have to buy a box to find out for sure ;-)


----------



## TCstr8

Nice one. Believe I got this one from @fimpster a couple months ago.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

64 monarch natural.









90minutes of excellence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have to say it, the natural is a hundred times better then the Maduro so far. 
I have never gotten so many different changes and flavors out of a cigar before. There was cashews, black coffee, sweet coffee, milk chocolate, dark chocolate, leather, Reeses pieces, black pepper and caramel at the nub. OUTSTANDING CIGAR
Oh and I paired with Glenlivet 12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> OMG lol. At least you're having your greens.


Damn straight. My doctor told me that my mouth can only touch vegetables, that's just my version of a loop hole.

I'm going with my favorite from Cuban Crafters (who are pissing me off at the moment), Power House.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> 64 monarch natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see I converted someone permanently with the San Pellegrino. Enjoy brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

MOW Puro Authentico - break in the rain, going with something quick but thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tonight's victim


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Anyone try one of these?


----------



## tonyzoc

Sindicato Maduro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone try one of these?


If Bill did what I'm thinKing he did with that I'm not touching it! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone try one of these?


We're so screwed already, there's no room for that in my orifice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Placencia over-runs 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

An Alec Bradley Black Market, a Noob PIF from @TCstr8. Thanks!


----------



## john1992

An Excellent Talk on Cigar Training by Teodoro Ernesto Lavin Sodi

On July 27, 2016 there was an event in Club de Industriales in Mexico City on Cigar training. The training event was attended by many cigar experts, enthusiasts and sales agents from many regions of the world. The prominent speaker of the event was Teodoro Lavin Sodi who himself is a cigar expert. He has contributed a lot to the cigar industry through his writing and is now focusing on training and making others proficient in the field of cigars.

Cigarette tidbits and history 

The event was very interesting where Teodoro Ernesto Lavin Sodi provided many unknown and valuable information about the cigar industry and its origins. It was really interesting to know that the word ‘cigar’ has its root in the early Mayan civilization where people used to smoke a form of pipe. It was later discovered by Columbus who found the native Indians smoking tobacco leaves in their pipes.

His accomplice had formally introduced tobacco in Spain and Portugal after he came back from his voyage. Spanish and European sailors also visited the tobacco growing regions and developed the habit of smoking. 

The republic of Cuba has started tobacco plantation as early as the 16 century. The industry developed swiftly over the region and all three types of tobacco leaves used in cigars were grown. Havana cigars soon earned their name for being the finest cigars in the world. The audience correctly related Fidel Castro with the Cuban cigars when Teodoro Lavin Sodi asked the audience to speak up names of famous personalities hooked to cigars. 

No one in the crowd was able to answer the question put forward by Teodoro Ernesto Lavin Sodi about the time of cigar introduction in America. It was learnt from him that in 1762 cigars were first brought into USA by an American war general when he returned from Cuba. The trend caught up in America and soon cigar factories were set up in areas like Hartford and Connecticut. By 1800 cigar consumption was popular all over the world and considered a show of class in Europe and America.

Teodoro Lavin Sodi also brought up the name of many literary figures, philosophers like Freud, King Edward VII, who could not live without cigars. The audience was really amazed to learn the large scale production of cigars currently going on around the world. His talk on one of the best cigars in the world, San Teodoro Cigars was one of the highest point of the event. He described lucidly in details the aging process of fine cigars like San Teodoro which renders its amazing flavor, combination of tastes and raises the overall smoking pleasure. The technicalities and the information will prove beneficial to all the enthusiasts sitting in the crowd.

The cigar experts in the audience were seen taking in everything delivered by Teodoro Ernesto Lavin Sodi. The information which he shared was invaluable and the event was much talked about by the audience.


----------



## GrouchoM

Macanudo Robust lancero (Portofino en tubo)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warm weather smoke. After almost a year of this in the box I can see a purpose for some milder sticks. On warm and hot days plus in the AM, they really aren't bad at all. Light hay and nutty. With a touch of homemade Rootbeer. Probably should be tea or coffee but cutting back on the stimulants... a little.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> I see I converted someone permanently with the San Pellegrino. Enjoy brother.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes you have!

Seeing how I don't drink alcohol. All I drink with cigars is water and Diet Coke. San pellegrino is a great new addition for a nice long smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

good day fellas! I hope all is well for everyone.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Work buddy gave me this one. Have to say not my favorite no flavor at all. It is beyond mild.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Hey hey hey~ Sup guys and gals. Happy Saturday =)

Slept in, went grocery shopping, had a little breakfast... smoked a cigar before it got too hot outside.

Smoked a *Foneseca (no idea of the name)*. It was from a sampler from long time ago (about 2 years?), so it's well rested. Made myself a nice cup of Earl Gray Tea, and then decided ice it and head outside!

*This is how we started:*



Mind you, it rained last night, so everything was wet =T

*We reached half-life together.*



Wanna see my ash? kek. I smoked a Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' late last night before bed, tried to see how long I can keep the ash on for. Held on until the last 1/3. Smoking it vertical is a PITA though... can't rush it, gotta take your time, stable hands, you name it. Also, scared to death I was going to get ash on my face (imagine the horror!!!).

*Annnnnnd it started getting hot* (1:30 PM at this point):



Not a bad stick, a straight shooter, had a very slight slight ever so slight flavor change in the middle. I think I got a nice clean cream + sweetness out of it (not condensed milk, but like... literally heavy cream + sugar). The first half was mostly tobacco, grass/hay, but smooth smoke. The rest of the stick just stayed the same, maybe just a touch of more sweetness in the 1/2 half, but it could have been me drinking my Earl Gray Tea (which is kind of like a Chai latte really), and maybe I was getting to the bottom of the cup where some of the sugars didn't dissolve. Meh, it's a cheapie, and I did her well.

Hope it cools down in the late afternoon, I want to smoke another cigar!


----------



## WABOOM

nice ash !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B39F31SW

laxntiga said:


> hey hey hey~ sup guys and gals. Happy saturday =)
> 
> slept in, went grocery shopping, had a little breakfast... Smoked a cigar before it got too hot outside.
> 
> Smoked a *foneseca (no idea of the name)*. It was from a sampler from long time ago (about 2 years?), so it's well rested. Made myself a nice cup of earl gray tea, and then decided ice it and head outside!
> 
> *this is how we started:*
> 
> 
> 
> mind you, it rained last night, so everything was wet =t
> 
> *we reached half-life together.*
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see my ash? Kek. I smoked a torano exodus 1959 '50 years' late last night before bed, tried to see how long i can keep the ash on for. Held on until the last 1/3. Smoking it vertical is a pita though... Can't rush it, gotta take your time, stable hands, you name it. Also, scared to death i was going to get ash on my face (imagine the horror!!!).
> 
> *annnnnnd it started getting hot* (1:30 pm at this point):
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad stick, a straight shooter, had a very slight slight ever so slight flavor change in the middle. I think i got a nice clean cream + sweetness out of it (not condensed milk, but like... Literally heavy cream + sugar). The first half was mostly tobacco, grass/hay, but smooth smoke. The rest of the stick just stayed the same, maybe just a touch of more sweetness in the 1/2 half, but it could have been me drinking my earl gray tea (which is kind of like a chai latte really), and maybe i was getting to the bottom of the cup where some of the sugars didn't dissolve. Meh, it's a cheapie, and i did her well.
> 
> Hope it cools down in the late afternoon, i want to smoke another cigar!


ibtl


----------



## eliot

Flor De Oliva Natural.


----------



## TCstr8

Next on tap an Undercrown aka @UBC03 special (you get royalties anytime your name is mentioned with Undercrown, right?)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

>that guerrilla is about to get taken down by an old man...

005.jpg


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno toro


----------



## BigB2943

With a Diet Coke. Only have two of these left.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

twink said:


> >that guerrilla is about to get taken down by an old man...
> 
> 005.jpg


I like your setup out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Who's ready for some cigar pr0n? Everyone sit down with me for a *Short Story*~

*Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story in Natural* (Four x Forty Eight)



Here we go!



Angles = all the deceptions (looks like a Corona from this angle)! Cool shape = cool ash rings.



Just a peak at my ash~



Just chilln' - but it started getting really cloudy really fast. Good thing I picked up something small to smoke!



This is where the story ends. Had to go inside before the rain started coming.



Darn good smoke. Needs more resting (smoked this... what? 3 days after it came in the mail?). Has a sweetness on the wrapper I think, mild to full strength, need to take time with it, or it'll burn ya'. Solid smoke, smooth, peppery, slightly spicy but not overwhelming, satisfying... makes me want to try the Maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## bigronbee

A good day of fishing comes to an end


----------



## Rondo

466t


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Yes you have!
> 
> Seeing how I don't drink alcohol. All I drink with cigars is water and Diet Coke. San pellegrino is a great new addition for a nice long smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could introduce you to it.

I'm smoking a nica 2nd because it looks like the weather is about to turn.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Found another Padron X in my tupperdor. Glad this didn't come from the box I bought because the foot popped a bit when I cut it. I tried cutting top to bottom instead of side to side like I always do. I won't make that mistake twice. Still smoking like a champ though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Getting ready to light this up.








Check out this cap.

I don't know chit about this one so this should be fun.

Initial hit of pepper. Pairing this with a sweet Glen Moray on the rocks.









After that initial hit of pepper, it has calmed down some. It still has some pepper and spice, but now a wood flavor is coming forward. One odd thing I pick up is an after taste that reminds me the clarified butter you get with lobster or crab.


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> Glad I could introduce you to it.
> 
> I'm smoking a nica 2nd because it looks like the weather is about to turn.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yea. Just started raining here as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have tried very hard to find a cigarillo that is quality. I've sat on some Macanudos that were supposed to be decent cigarillos even though made with short filler. 

However they are just dirt sticks. I curse myself each time I smoke one. They literally taste as if filled with some dirt. Not earthy but dirty. I liked the villagers for short smokes even with short filler but the open ends always had me spitting small pieces of tobacco out halfway through, but they at least tasted decent and were priced right. 

Has anybody found a decent thin ring gauge, sub 40 that have a capped end that don't taste like ass? Winter isn't far off and I hate wasting a 30+ minute smoke like a AF SS for dog walking. I'm almost ready to turn to the pipe, even though I can never get them to stay lit. I just want to find a decent cigarillo that's under that $3/stick price. My only alternatives are 2nds or stuff like Grand Habanos which take up too much room to justify buying too many. 

Any help is appreciated. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM

@Champagne InHand , have you ever hand RP Juniors? I like em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

amazing smoke output and flavor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

if you've never had a AF Chateau King B ... you should. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> @Champagne InHand , have you ever hand RP Juniors? I like em.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I haven't seen them but I am willing to give anything a try. I look for them at the 3 B&M nearby. Are they natural wrappers? Or Maduro, Habano, Sumatran...? Not that this matters much only that the dirt flavor isn't there. Seriously I could smoke an u filtered Lucky Strike but not inhale and find more pleasure than most cigarillos I have tried. I know Davidoff makes some but the price is pretty steep.

I guess I need to give a few more brands a shot. Those zero degree days will be upon us before we know it and most cigars and cigarillos taste better with some rest.

With most full cigars, even 4" shorts I find the nub to be the best part. I hate chucking a cigar with the last third untouched.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## WABOOM

Natural, Maduro, Sumatra, Connecticut, Cameroon. They got em all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

you can get em by the 5-tin or 40 count box. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Nightcap smoke was a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I've had them during in my humidor for a month. Sorry no pictures. 

My young unrefined palate had a hard time discerning the flavors. Best I can describe is a spicy woodsy taste with a nutty after taste.

Had a good burn and was an enjoyable stick.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a San Cristobal Revelation Robusto, which had been sitting in my tupperdore since October.

What an amazing smoke! On the first light, I was bombarded with an explosion of citrus. And since I drink juice on a daily basis, this was a welcome flavor.

Then it settled down and I got notes of wood and a sweetness that was very sugary. This was punctuated by an underlying flavor of pepper.

I had to touch it up a few times, which was a major PITA because of the lighters I was using (one went out, and the other requires a thumb with 7 joints to operate). But I never had to relight it, which was nice.

When I got down to about the last inch and a half, I chucked it. It was starting to go out by that point, and I wasn't interested in relighting it.

I enjoyed a Henry Weinhard's Root Beer with it. It evened out the flavors very well.

Overall, I really enjoyed this smoke. I'm not a huge fan of box-pressed cigars, but this one was very nice. I'll definitely buy another one if the price is right.


----------



## WABOOM

an absolute gem this morning









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Taking an LTC on the road with me today. It'll be a nice smoke on a very hot day.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Woke up, needed something to smoke.

Wanted to choose a Connecticut wrapper something something. I picked up a Graycliff G2, then saw the Baccarat running around in the humi. I knew this was a flavor tipped cigar, and I didn't want it hanging with my other Conney's so decided to smoke her first.

*Baccarat Rothschild *(5x50)

START:



FINISH:



Ok, so this one was hanging in the humi for over a year now. It was the last from a 5'er I bought long time ago when I googled "sweet, creamy cigar". It is sweet, it is creamy. It pours out smoke. Now, those are the good things.

The bad... this might be the threshold for me for "cheap" cigars. The construction... there were soft spots. I tried to keep it burning evenly using all the tricks of the trade, and couldn't do it. Also... know I smoked this in between drying laundry. Laundry is a 45 min cycle... I even had time to take a shower after smoking it! The cigar was rolled so so, but I think there was tobacco that was skimped. The cap came off when I cut it and I had to do some emergency surgery there (will be sharpening my cutter today - aluminum foil trick).

I can't remember what I paid for it, but I probably wouldn't buy it again. 30 min smoke for a 54 gauge x 5"? Something wrong here... I don't have tongue burn either, so go figure.

Eh, at least it's out of my humi. Sweet and creamy it was. Paired well with my ice coffee this morning.


----------



## Jade Falcon

laxntiga said:


> Woke up, needed something to smoke.
> 
> Wanted to choose a Connecticut wrapper something something. I picked up a Graycliff G2, then saw the Baccarat running around in the humi. I knew this was a flavor tipped cigar, and I didn't want it hanging with my other Conney's so decided to smoke her first.
> 
> *Baccarat Rothschild *(5x50)
> 
> START:
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this one was hanging in the humi for over a year now. It was the last from a 5'er I bought long time ago when I googled "sweet, creamy cigar". It is sweet, it is creamy. It pours out smoke. Now, those are the good things.
> 
> The bad... this might be the threshold for me for "cheap" cigars. The construction... there were soft spots. I tried to keep it burning evenly using all the tricks of the trade, and couldn't do it. Also... know I smoked this in between drying laundry. Laundry is a 45 min cycle... I even had time to take a shower after smoking it! The cigar was rolled so so, but I think there was tobacco that was skimped. The cap came off when I cut it and I had to do some emergency surgery there (will be sharpening my cutter today - aluminum foil trick).
> 
> I can't remember what I paid for it, but I probably wouldn't buy it again. 30 min smoke for a 54 gauge x 5"? Something wrong here... I don't have tongue burn either, so go figure.
> 
> Eh, at least it's out of my humi. Sweet and creamy it was. Paired well with my ice coffee this morning.


What a coincidence; I was just debating last night if I wanted to smoke one, but I opted to go with the Revelation instead.

Mine isn't the light-shade Connecticut though, I believe it's a Maduro wrapper. Either that, or it's a very dark-shade Connecticut. I've had it since October.


----------



## laxntiga

Jade Falcon said:


> What a coincidence; I was just debating last night if I wanted to smoke one, but I opted to go with the Revelation instead.
> 
> Mine isn't the light-shade Connecticut though, I believe it's a Maduro wrapper. Either that, or it's a very dark-shade Connecticut. I've had it since October.


If you need a quick smoke... do it! I puff my cigars, as fast as they let me. I feel right around the burn line. If it's warm and hot, wait. If it's cool to the touch, MAX PUFF AHOY! (secret how I get my puff lines on my ash).

The ash is dark gray, which suspects me to believe they don't use ultra premium tobacco's. I'm not saying it a bad cigar, it is tasty, just... short lived. The saying "you get what you pay for" rings true.

I knew what my conney Baccarat tastes like. Wish I traded you mine for your maduro :vs_laugh:

Heading outside again, not satisfied... picking out another random from my humi! TY Lord for a day of "rest". I guess I am streaming my Sunday message today 0


----------



## MikeFox87

Park Ave - last two nights have been total drunkfests with friends. Woof. I'm not as good at this recovery as I used to be. Not a bad thing, I suppose! Anyway... Pulled this to go with my coffee. Nice and smooth, slow even burn. Got about 2 years on it and it's exactly what I needed today


----------



## UBC03

MikeFox87 said:


> Park Ave - last two nights have been total drunkfests with friends. Woof. I'm not as good at this recovery as I used to be.


It's your body's way of saying "you're old enough to know better"..

I got together a few years ago with a couple of my old drinkin buddies. I quit years ago, they haven't. Went right back to my old routine. Beer and double Jack back. The bartender actually remembered my order. I guess when you serve the same person, the same order every night for 10 + years it gets burned into your memory.

It took me a week to feel like I could function normally. Don't know how I did that every night.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

So after my Baccarat, and folding all my laundry. I went back out there since it didn't get too hot outside. Streamed my Sunday message (twice) since this guy kept me company. Got my spiritual food for the week and satisfied my craving. Pretty productive day so far.

*Pinar Del Rio Oscuro* in Robusto (5x50)



Nice looking stick, dense as solid log. I figured the Baccarat was soft, so... quick smoke... I have seen this one running around in my humi for some time now, aged more than a year (from a Pinar Del Rio sampler I bought a long time ago). Figured, this should do the trick! (It did).



Ladies and Gents, this is a real cigar. This is the real deal. 20 mins in, and this is how far I made it.



Ash held on for 1.5" chunks (I wasn't trying to long-ash it). I did ash on myself during the second 3rd *sigh



Aaaaaaaaaaaand the finish.

Tasted mostly of aged tobacco, creamy smoke (not as much as I wanted - draw was a little tight, wish I had a modus tool), solid smoke output however. First half was mostly aged tobacco, maybe some leather. Second half, got a little bit of sweetness with more leather and aged tobacco. Solid stick, not an A+ but I'd give it give it an overall solid B. Needs more flavors!


----------



## WABOOM

you're a great American

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Fuente


----------



## laxntiga

WABOOM said:


> you're a great American
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Why thank you good sir :vs_cool:

If my multiple pictures are annoying (or commentary) let me know~ I don't want to be _that guy_. I got hundreds of cigars more to go and just wanted to use that Samsung S7 camera as much as I could. The commentary is my own fault... I'm in sales... so I'm just really talkative, forgive me.


----------



## WABOOM

I love my S7

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I love my S7
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks for making up my mind. .I've been eligible for an upgrade for over a year. Think I'll go get a new phone.

So if you don't hear from me for a couple days, I'm trying to figure out how to turn it on.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rosa Cuba








paired with a Dr Thunder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

@Her is workin me like a rented mule.....so Im takin that air hose out of my nose an going to enjoy a little romeo & julieta

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Moderator Edit: For restricted content


----------



## BigB2943

I'm hooked. 
As this is turning out to be one of my favorites at the moment, do you guys have any suggestions for similar cigars? Feel free to PM me if its not appropriate for this section. I appreciate it.

A critique online said it taste like a Padron 50 year family reserve aged for two years in humidor. However, I also read Padron does not do well aging?










30 minutes in









Two hours in. Started with San pellegrino and a Diet Coke. Now am taking a suggestion and pairing with root beer. The root beer is a fine pairing as it makes each draw taste new and smooth. Perhaps all the sugar cane. I won't finish the soda due to all the sugar. However this is pairing very nicely.










2 hours 15 minutes of excellence this time.


----------



## BigB2943

twink said:


> @Her is workin me like a rented mule.....so Im takin that air hose out of my nose an going to enjoy a little romeo & julieta
> 
> 004.jpg
> 
> now I know it say's habana cuba, but I wouldnt trust that band bought these out of the back of a van...


Petite corona? Had one Friday and was disappointed . Had one a couple months ago and was loving it. Perhaps due to the pairing. I paired Friday with coffee and last month with Diet Coke...

Just revisited your photo. Either you have giant fingers or that's smaller than a petite corona?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Four Kicks Piramide


----------



## Chris80

Big storms rolling through right now.







Shoulda cleaned out the gutters today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm smoking a mystery blend from lfd. Too bad I dropped it, but it's holding pretty good. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Big storms rolling through right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda cleaned out the gutters today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha. That's funny about the gutters. Also watching your kids pool fill with water over time. That's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This morning a RoMa craft Aquatine Knucke Dragger that was terrific. 

This evening a LPT52, that was disappointing at best. Foot was busted so I cut the bottom inch off. It burned well, thrash held well over 2 full inches, but even after a year of test it just didn't have the flavors I was hoping to develop. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

BigB2943 said:


> Hahaha. That's funny about the gutters. Also watching your kids pool fill with water over time. That's great!
> It just stopped. It's been crazy here for two and a half hours straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 80 Year. Another day in paradise on the boat. Very box worthy.


----------



## Chris80

Good cigar and scotch got me through the great storm though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

I had a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto... It was a decent smoke. The burn was sharp and it had good smoke output but it seemed plain in taste with an occasional nutty flavor popping in and out but never coming to life. I got this in a sampler and I doubt I would ever buy any more because $45-55+ for a 5-pack is ridiculous especially when there are far greater cigars at nearly half the price.


----------



## anthonybkny

My Father


----------



## WABOOM

NotAHipster said:


> I had a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto... because $45-55+ for a 5-pack [/QUOTE
> 
> not when you get em on cbid &#128520;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

WABOOM said:


> NotAHipster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto... because $45-55+ for a 5-pack [/QUOTE
> 
> not when you get em on cbid &#128520;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. I'd still rather smoke an AF Chateau Fuente of the maduro or sun grown variety.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## greenmonster714

Hesitant Pirate 50 x7' lol yeah I know. What? Gottem in a bundle deal cheap but pleasantly surprised with their taste for being green. I was down to my last stick when these came. I was glad to see them lol.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Another new to me stick (been smoking samplers and PIF stuff)

Casa Fernandez MIAMI Reserva

Smelled like chocolate caramel barnyard, but I'm starting off with a blast of pepper... we'll see how this goes.

Ok, pepper has dropped to the background and now I'm getting that sweet maduro flavor I smelled pre- light.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

MikeFox87 said:


> Park Ave - last two nights have been total drunkfests with friends. Woof. I'm not as good at this recovery as I used to be. Not a bad thing, I suppose! Anyway... Pulled this to go with my coffee. Nice and smooth, slow even burn. Got about 2 years on it and it's exactly what I needed today


How are these? I know they are made by Gurkah :/ ... Someone local is selling a partial box of 11 sticks for $30. Don't know how they have been stored though

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Drummerguy1584

2 huge veins in the wrapper caused the burn and flavor to suffer... Found a big hard vein in the middle too... Grrr

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Steve C.

NotAHipster said:


> I had a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto... It was a decent smoke. The burn was sharp and it had good smoke output but it seemed plain in taste with an occasional nutty flavor popping in and out but never coming to life. I got this in a sampler and I doubt I would ever buy any more because $45-55+ for a 5-pack is ridiculous especially when there are far greater cigars at nearly half the price.


I had one of those tonight also. A year in rest, burned well and for about an hour. I was getting some citrus nuances along with some flavors I can't identify. Wasn't bad, but I wouldn't go out of my way for another unless there are already more in my humi.


----------



## GrouchoM

Trying something new tonight. Anybody ever heard of this brand?


----------



## MikeFox87

Drummerguy1584 said:


> How are these? I know they are made by Gurkah :/ ... Someone local is selling a partial box of 11 sticks for $30. Don't know how they have been stored though
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I think it's a decent inexpensive mild smoke. Personally, as far as $/stick, I'd wager you could probably do better on cbid if you want to try a fiver before getting a half a box. Especially since you don't know how they've been stored.

But if you're curious, give it a shot. If I had to guess, I think I've tried about 15 to 20 different Gurkha labels and this is 1 of only 3 that I would buy again.


----------



## laxntiga

Really needed a modus tool, now thinking about buying one. Cao Cameroon Box Press. Wasn't impressed, just a so-so, would not buy again.



Friend came over, I gave him a G2 to smoke (good smoke output, mild cigar, yet very satisfying). I was wishing I had his draw the entire time. Picture makes it look weird (angles, its all about the angles!), but his cigar was actually bigger (ring gauge) and longer than mine.

Starting to get the craving... I think I'm going to keep a small humi at the office, and fill it with some panatela's or some small cigars. Anyone got any recommendations? How long does a NUB take to smoke, IIRC, I think it took me about an hour... I'll make a separate post.


----------



## NotAHipster

Steve C. said:


> I had one of those tonight also. A year in rest, burned well and for about an hour. I was getting some citrus nuances along with some flavors I can't identify. Wasn't bad, but I wouldn't go out of my way for another unless there are already more in my humi.


I have a Cohiba Nicaragua.. I'm curious about it but I'm going to leave it there for a while before I smoke it.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

GrouchoM said:


> Trying something new tonight. Anybody ever heard of this brand?


Are they any good? I think I've seen them before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoke a Warped La Hacienda last night. Great construction and burn with good transitions. Will definitely smoke again but I'll make sure to eat more beforehand. Yikes I was laid out.


----------



## eliot

Dino Estate Undercrown. 








Had some fun with the ash. It fell off about 2 minutes later.


----------



## TCstr8

Divinia.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series Mad Toro


----------



## poppajon75

Cusano 18 double connie. Great construction and, not bad. I'm curious about the Maduro now.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> Divinia.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to the one I received from you. Looks tasty.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Early morning on the boat and Kayaking. Had to light up a Padron 1926 Maduro on this fine morning.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## laxntiga

Got home from work, was craving a cigar. Wanted to take the edge off so, I poured myself a nice FULL pour of bourbon and picked out this little guy.

*JERICHO HILL* (6.5" x 46)







Talk about a full flavor cigar. Personally it feels like they wrapped this cigar with a very similar if not same wrapper as the La Imperiosa's, but the insides is their Four Kicks blend. Took me about an hour to smoke it.

I did notice my stick had some serious stems in it. Maybe that's why it was so strong? Pic below:



I have another one of these in my humi, i'll let it rest for a while.


----------



## Regiampiero

Giving this another try after a year and a half. Not too impressed still.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Not too shabby!!!


----------



## AZ330FZL

laxntiga said:


> Got home from work, was craving a cigar. Wanted to take the edge off so, I poured myself a nice FULL pour of bourbon and picked out this little guy.
> 
> *JERICHO HILL* (6.5" x 46)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a full flavor cigar. Personally it feels like they wrapped this cigar with a very similar if not same wrapper as the La Imperiosa's, but the insides is their Four Kicks blend. Took me about an hour to smoke it.
> 
> I did notice my stick had some serious stems in it. Maybe that's why it was so strong? Pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another one of these in my humi, i'll let it rest for a while.


I really like those. They do have a nice kick to them.

AZ330FZL


----------



## laxntiga

AZ330FZL said:


> I really like those. They do have a nice kick to them.
> 
> AZ330FZL


It kicked that bourbon buzz to the curb, I'll tell you that much (full handsome pour too, on an empty stomach)... now, standing up as I type this... hello Nico buzz, it's been a while... while cooking dinner.


----------



## tonyzoc

C.O.Jones


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

I smoked an AF Chateau Fuente Sun Grown on the way home from work.. I love those things. Those and the maduros I could smoke everyday.. Right now I'm looking in my humi and this Chillin Moose is looking good. I've had my eye on it for a few days. Has anyone had one?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Undercrown Gordito


----------



## WABOOM

just now finishing this up. A.B. 90 rated 2nds. The best $2 that I have ever spent.


----------



## rockethead26

Fuente Short Story. Love these little guys!


----------



## rockethead26

TCstr8 said:


> Divinia.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I guess I need to break out the one you sent me.


----------



## MrCrowley39

poppajon75 said:


> Cusano 18 double connie. Great construction and, not bad. I'm curious about the Maduro now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I enjoy the Double Connie's more than the Paired Maduro. I have the Corojo version resting (along with more Double Connie's).

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Couple of good ones at golf yesterday.

First: SOSA Third Harvest










Second: KFC Fat Molly










And tonight: Joya Nicaragua Antaño 1970










AZ330FZL


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Carlos Toraño Loyal with my coffee this morning. Got it in a sampler, and the wrapper was split near the crown. Nice medium smoke, though, with an easy draw.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

I shouldn't read this section while I'm at work... it only makes me want to smoke more. I'm salivating at the moment.


----------



## BigB2943

Back at it. Decided to swing by the house for the remainder of the smoke. I don't appreciate it as much when I drive.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Breakfast. These are good - Intemperance BA XXI Intrigue. I think I tasted some cocoa up front and some citrus in the second third. No touch ups required.


----------



## konut

Starting the day out right.


----------



## Rondo

Illusione mj12









Spicity spice the first inch, fresh cherries dipped in honey the rest of the day wi cola thru the nose.


----------



## puffnstuff

Rondo said:


> Illusione mj12
> 
> View attachment 84402
> 
> 
> Spicity spice.


Nice set up.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro.


----------



## twink

Ive heard things said about Gurkas, but sometimes I just want one, so today me an the flowers...>
001.jpg
002.jpg


----------



## NotAHipster

Foundry Chillin Moose Gigante (6x60)

The ash fell while I was trying to get this picture..

A bit mild for my liking but, still enjoyable. The main flavor I'm picking up is oak with a hint of nuttiness and maybe some black pepper every now and then. Overall I'm enjoying this smoke. I would buy more if the price is right (I saw some on the devils site for around $1.50 a stick iirc). This is a cigar I would give to friends just starting out or maybe company that doesn't smoke regularly or just to enjoy on a hot summer day like today.


----------



## NotAHipster

twink said:


> Ive heard things said about Gurkas, but sometimes I just want one, so today me an the flowers...>
> 001.jpg
> 002.jpg


I thought Man O' War was an AJ Fernandez line..


----------



## twink

NotAHipster said:


> I thought Man O' War was an AJ Fernandez line..


I never said that was a Gurka just that sometimes I want one...the band clearly says what is me an the flowers...


----------



## Regiampiero

anthonybkny said:


> Undercrown Gordito


Right out of the truck I see. You should at least give them a couple of weeks rest. Enjoy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Today was a Padron massacre apparently. All this cigar pr0n after lunch... I'm dying guys. I can't wait till my Padron's come in.


----------



## anthonybkny

Regiampiero said:


> Right out of the truck I see. You should at least give them a couple of weeks rest. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


no sir, that box hasnt arrived yet. but i will take your advice and stash it for a bit once it gets here. thanks man!


----------



## TCstr8

AB Black Market.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Olivia O..........


----------



## MrCrowley39

@poppajon75 posted that Double Connecticut Cusano 18 and I just had to wake one from their nap a little early.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MrCrowley39 said:


> @poppajon75 posted that Double Connecticut Cusano 18 and I just had to wake one from their nap a little early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


If you like those for a good light smoke you need to try the La Tradicion Cubana coronas. They are fantastic! @Grey Goose turned me on to them and, I'm glad he did.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Esteban Carrera 12yr Connecticut

















Well constructed, a little light for my taste, but enjoyable cigar. You guys looking for a lighter end smoke that burns well with creaminess should give it a shot.


----------



## WABOOM

Obsidian White Noise








(I don't like these very much) for me its a black pepper pipe bomb


----------



## laxntiga

Done did it again.

PDR's *AFR-75 Sublime* (5" x 56)



Relaxn' after work. Left the office later than I wanted today, decided to treat myself.



It was at this point, I realized, this is not a "short smoke". Should have known better, the stick was DENSE. Wondered why... googled it... it was Pinar Del Rio (PDR). I have had my run-ins with their cigars, and they are always chock full of tobacco.



Met up with Nico today. Yup! maybe see ya tomorrow!

Reminded me of a La Imperiosa, lots of similar flavors. I think the PDR-75 wins against the Imperiosa (IMHO), more flavors... more dimensional? Gotta' let them rest longer. This one's only rested about 2 weeks from the mail.

Oh, I wanted to add, the cigar had a nice sweetness in the beginning. I don't know if it's on the cap or the foot of the cigar... but it wasn't bad. It was very very slight. It was nice! Probably lasted up to the first 1/5 or so. Just wanted to let you guys know~


----------



## Ams417

PDR stuff is way underrated / overlooked IMO. A. Flores in general makes good smokes.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Courtesy of @Drmccoy

Off to a nice start


----------



## George007

Padron 3000 Maduro. Under a palm tree just relaxing. Day out on the jet skis and boat means I need some R&R time.


----------



## twink

at the lakeside today with friends, so I'm token this bad boy...>
..002.jpg


----------



## droy1958




----------



## MrCrowley39

Officially starting my 12 day vacation (only used 5 vacation days)! Ave Maria Crusader and a Dusty Boots hard root beer.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

This thing courtesy of @Rondo. You sir are not going to get away with what you did, prepare for my retaliation. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

2 days ago, I had a Baccarat The Game Maduro Robusto. Man, that was a tasty little smoke! When I first tried the cold draw, there was a huge amount of sweetness on the wrapper, which coated my lips. It was not distracting or overwhelming though.

Once I got it lit, there were notes of cedar and black pepper, along with occasional notes of grass and hay. The wrapper stayed sweet throughout.

I'll definitely buy this again. I really enjoyed this cigar.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Puffing an Oliva O Torpedo courtesy of @Ams417 while enjoying my new backyard. Moving out of the city was a great choice...

And this O is fantastic, More complex than a G, Milder than a V. Flavors are developing well as I write this. I'll definitely buy more. Ash has held past 1.5" even in strong wind. I'm impressed.


----------



## Regiampiero

jgarcia9102 said:


> Puffing an Oliva O Torpedo courtesy of @Ams417 while enjoying my new backyard. Moving out of the city was a great choice...
> 
> And this O is fantastic, More complex than a G, Milder than a V. Flavors are developing well as I write this. I'll definitely buy more. Ash has held past 1.5" even in strong wind. I'm impressed.


Nice backdrop, I'm looking to see if I can find Clint Eastwood somewhere in those pictures.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## anthonybkny

The Edge


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Nice watch Anthony. 

Just a Padron 2000 for me ... think it needed more time.


----------



## WABOOM

luv these !!!


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Olivia V Melanio..........


----------



## JLee73

Has become my evening go to. Actually paired very well with a glass of moscato.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Kyle Lukas

If you like the olivas, which I smoke a lot of have your tried the Oiliva V Melanio?? Its better then both the O and the regular V.



jgarcia9102 said:


> Puffing an Oliva O Torpedo courtesy of @Ams417 while enjoying my new backyard. Moving out of the city was a great choice...
> 
> And this O is fantastic, More complex than a G, Milder than a V. Flavors are developing well as I write this. I'll definitely buy more. Ash has held past 1.5" even in strong wind. I'm impressed.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Grey Goose said:


> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


By far one of my favorite cigars.....f55 quattro?


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Excalibur and a mellowed Buena Vista. Luckily my replacement MODUS tool came in. Whew!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## jgarcia9102

Kyle Lukas said:


> If you like the olivas, which I smoke a lot of have your tried the Oiliva V Melanio?? Its better then both the O and the regular V.


The V is currently my favorite cigar. The Melanio was good, but I prefer something with a bit more kick. I remember the V having a great spice that morphed from jalapeño to red pepper to cinnamon. By comparison the Melanio was more mellow than I expected. It's been a few months, I'll need to arrange a Pepsi challenge.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

jgarcia9102 said:


> The V is currently my favorite cigar. The Melanio was good, but I prefer something with a bit more kick. I remember the V having a great spice that morphed from jalapeño to red pepper to cinnamon. By comparison the Melanio was more mellow than I expected. It's been a few months, I'll need to arrange a Pepsi challenge.


Pepsi challenge sounds like fun lol.............

I guess I prefer a little more smooth less extreme spice smoke. I will be smoking a regular Olivia V later today myself........


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> Yes it is. It's been a month, but it needs a little (a lot) more rest. The taste just isn't there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I went ahead and revisited the RyJ Viejo yesterday, pretty surprised actually. The first third was fantastic. Really sweet tobacco initially that went away after a few puffs. Replaced with like a chocolate/mocha type flavor. Some Nuts. Light pepper throughout, nothing overpowering though. Really a lot to pick out initially. Cool, smooth smoke too. No harshness whatsoever. Great draw.

Then the wheels came off about halfway through the stick, burn got a little crazy and needed help a few times. Flavors became very muted. By the beginning of the final third I grabbed a piece of chocolate and that helped bring back some of that mocha that I was experiencing earlier, but the cigar never got back to that on it's own unfortunately. I also smoked this before dinner and got a pretty big nic kick. Which is not usual for me, I can typically handle a lot. This cigar had about 3 years age on it. I do have a couple more of these, so maybe I'll smoke another soon and see if the issues I had halfway through were limited to just this stick. In any case, these are my notes. Do with them what you will :smile2:


----------



## laxntiga

Mike, thnx for the words! 3 YEARS! and the wheels still fell off? Yesh... It does look like a gigantic stick though. OMG.... makes me want to smoke.


----------



## MikeFox87

Yeah, it happens. We'll see how the rest of them from that purchase perform! I've had other Viejos in the past and I can't recall that happening to any of them. Could just be that stick.


----------



## BigB2943

64 Príncipe natural.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Had one of them Villigers today. Famous got them over to me pronto 

*Villiger Export - Maduro* (4" x 37)





The "smokers lounge"



Mmmm, perfect size for a 20-30 min smoke.

Everyone was right, it's a 1 flavor cigar, straight shooter, but pretty good. It's not like... "WOW, THIS IS AMAZING!" More like... "*thumbs up man* this does the trick!" Craving satiated, goes pretty well with a coffee. Nice way to wake up in the morning =)


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Aging room f55


----------



## Kyle Lukas

laxntiga said:


> Had one of them Villigers today. Famous got them over to me pronto
> 
> *Villiger Export - Maduro* (4" x 37)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "smokers lounge"
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, perfect size for a 20-30 min smoke.
> 
> Everyone was right, it's a 1 flavor cigar, straight shooter, but pretty good. It's not like... "WOW, THIS IS AMAZING!" More like... "*thumbs up man* this does the trick!" Craving satiated, goes pretty well with a coffee. Nice way to wake up in the morning =)


Skillzzz...... Lol


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. Another day in paradise.


----------



## twink

a Qurorum short>


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Grande.

Mellow but tasty.

Wind has picked up here. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## laxntiga

HAHA! I FOUND IT! Found it, found it, found it! I found my daily work smoke. EXTREMELY happy at the moment, also got my vitamin N. Everything is brighter, vision is sharper, I can hear across the office, I am happier, much more relaxed. FOUND IT.

*Famous - Buenos Maduritos* (4" x 42)





Half a piece of paper, Colibri lighter and pen for size reference (folded the paper cuz... no need to share with interwebz).



This is a real cigar ladies and gents. Who ever said small cigars aren't cigars, smoke this.



Smoked it down to the end, if I had a paper clip and 8 more mins, I think I could of have nubbed it. When you get closer to the end gotta be careful and let the cigar cool before you take another draw. Smaller cigars are more delicate than mammoth 60 gauges where you can puff puff awayyyy.

Better than the Villiger, more complex, more flavors. Leather, dark rich strong coffee/espresso, nice rich tobacco flavors. Hats off to Famous. You can smoke this anywhere from 30-40 mins IMHO, 45 mins if you go real slow. Thinking about buying another 9 qt cooler or just bringing my 9qt cooler to the office and storing 2 boxes of these (gotta buy another box) + stash my other small cigars (Yes, it's that good. 3 to 1 against the Villiger). Pics look weird, but yeah, the cigar isn't the best looking, but gets the job done.

Not all small smokes are the same ladies and gents. Not all small smokes smoke the same.


----------



## BigB2943

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

MoW Armada - working my way through the Man O War line. This one is pretty good. Decent flavor profile but no wow factor at all. Honestly, taking the price out of the equation, I think I still prefer both the Ruination and the Puro Authentico over this. 

A dead giveaway that, to me at least, it's over-priced at $7 let alone at the absurd CI MSRP. Nevertheless, I enjoyed it and am glad I gave it a shot.


----------



## TCstr8

Camacho Triple Maduro @ local cigar event sponsored by Camacho w/ my pops.

Not bad. Would smoke again, probably wouldn't buy a box. Shame, because a box purchase would get me some raffle tickets to win a Harley.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Herrera Esteli with watermelon-pineapple San Pellegrino


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Its been a few days since I've gotten to enjoy a stick let alone quiet time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Found this at the bottom of a tray. From the color of the cello, it's probably as old as @Cigary.









Steamy horse stall aroma. (the cigar)
Grilled sirloin and buttered mushrooms to the end.


----------



## Cigary

Rondo said:


> Found this at the bottom of a tray. From the color of the cello, it's probably as old as @Cigary.
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> 
> Steamy horse stall aroma. (the cigar)
> Grilled sirloin and buttered mushrooms to the end.


I often remember having a cigar with General Ulysses S. Grant before he became POTUS...the man could drink like a fish.


----------



## NotAHipster

Camacho Ecuador Robusto

This thing is a pepper powerhouse..
The first third was strong black pepper. It mellowed out in the second third but was still the strongest note with a bit of red pepper and a cashew flavor from time to time so strong you could chew. There was a slight undertone of wood too. The burn was wonky but became razor sharp by the half way point. Fairly strong on nicotine too.

Overall it reminded me slightly of a MUWAT with a ton of pepper.. I smoked this right off the self from the B&M and I think with a few months rest it would mellow out. I think I'm going to pick up a 5er of these to enjoy after a hearty steak dinner.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Box Worthy VSG courtesy of @Drmccoy


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Quite possibly the most UNenjoyable smoke.....I can barely get friggin smoke out of this thing, almost wanna put it out, no joke....


----------



## Navistar

Kyle Lukas said:


> Quite possibly the most UNenjoyable smoke.....I can barely get friggin smoke out of this thing, almost wanna put it out, no joke....


That doesn't look like a NC to me. Too bad it was a dud. Too wet?


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Navistar said:


> That doesn't look like a NC to me. Too bad it was a dud. Too wet?


Oh crap forgot about that.....so used to posting in here lol. Not sure possibly too wet it's no fun smoking this thing


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO Italia


----------



## cigaraddict

Olivia Melanio Fig


----------



## Grey Goose

Damn that is strange...

I am about to have an Oliva V Melanio as well... Haha!

This one is a petite corona though... 

...still kinda spooky. ;-)


----------



## WABOOM

not bad for $2


----------



## Navistar

Think I will try my first V Melanio with a cup of joe in the morning


----------



## twink

Impromptu Silent Shout >

001.jpg


----------



## laxntiga

twink said:


> Impromptu Silent Shout >
> 
> 001.jpg


What size is that?! How long it take you to smoke it?


----------



## Ams417

PDR Dark Harvest 2012 Maduro. Great stick but too wet. Needed more rest.


----------



## Coodie Ross

Ams417 said:


> PDR Dark Harvest 2012 Maduro. Great stick but too wet. Needed more rest.


Story of my life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

You know what just sucks... lighting up what you anticipate to be a great smoke, and it just all goes pear shaped from there... 

...and you realize... you still have to work your way through the whole rest of that *****y stick.

Okay wasn't *****y, but it was just not at all what I want when I want to smoke a cigar... okay, I'm getting snobby in my old age. LOL!

I won't say what it was, I was going to smoke an Oliva V, but changed gears when another member beat me to it, so I went with a very distinguished stick you all know... it sucked arse.

So what do you do with a mediocre smoke, throw away $10 bucks, or bear through it... I seem to bear my evidently cheap ass through it, I may change that policy, cause this was NOT enjoyable, and that is not what I am after when I sit down with a beverage and intend to ENJOY the experience.

Oh well...

Cheers,

-GG


----------



## Drummerguy1584

I'm the same way, I say bear through it!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

...the last third is not disappointing...










....as much...

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## MrCrowley39

Second time with a 5 Vegas Gold, it was "okay" the first time but almost too mild so I figured I'd try it as an AM smoke with a coffee.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

just lit up this church. I have the day off. These smokes are really good.


----------



## robitowitz

A. Fuente Rothschild after work last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Got a 10% raise this week so I decided to treat myself a little. The B&M said they had this on the shelf for 4 months and I have had it 1 month. Wonderful so far.


----------



## WABOOM

box worthy. Unfortunately satan doesn't sell them.


----------



## laxntiga

I'm jumping on this Padron bandwagon.

*Padron Coritcos *(4.5" x 36)




Cup for size reference.


Long fillers inside! I had to cut it too =)


Where our 20 min meeting ended.

Not bad, had to be careful to go slow, but creamy smoke. Probably 20-30 min smoke, 30 mins if I wanted to go slow. Probably better with a black coffee *shrugs* felt like cream and sugar today.


----------



## Ams417

Navistar said:


> Got a 10% raise this week so I decided to treat myself a little. The B&M said they had this on the shelf for 4 months and I have had it 1 month. Wonderful so far.


Congrats on the raise. Nothing wrong with enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Navistar

Thank you sir. Worked my way into management and put a strong first year in. Now it's time to think about myself and kids a little more. It's easy to put your entire heart and soul into work and forget your other priorities. So I am sitting at home on Friday relaxing. 😎


----------



## Navistar

laxntiga said:


> I'm jumping on this Padron bandwagon.
> 
> *Padron Coritcos *(4.5" x 36)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cup for size reference.
> 
> 
> Long fillers inside! I had to cut it too =)
> 
> 
> Where our 20 min meeting ended.
> 
> Not bad, had to be careful to go slow, but creamy smoke. Probably 20-30 min smoke, 30 mins if I wanted to go slow. Probably better with a black coffee *shrugs* felt like cream and sugar today.


I'm curious if that has the same filler as the x000 line. Great potential if it is.


----------



## Navistar

Please don't hang me, but I fail to see where this is $10 better than a Padron 2000. It's very likely it didn't rest enough and even more likely that my infant palate for cigars is not ready for a $15+ cigar. 

Don't get me wrong, it's a great smoke. It was a little less peppery than the 2000. It had a perfect razor sharp burn and perfect draw but the flavors were not worth $15. Not to me anyways. Perhaps I will get a 5-pack and let them sit 6-9 months. 

Good thing I am hiding behind this 📲


----------



## Champagne InHand

The last third of an Epernay Le Elegance. These are just so great. 









The heat index is at 97F. That is very hot for Lakeside Upstate NY.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## laxntiga

TGIF gentlemen, TGIF.

*Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona* (3.75" x 46)




Ash just wanted to hang on for the ride.


Smoked it down to the nub.

Wasn't that hungry, so decided to go out for a smoke with a black coffee (should have had cream and sugar, morning cigar should have been black... i'm doing it all wrong today).

Took a good 45 mins.

Ready to go for the rest of the day!


----------



## twink

Been up since 5am an running, missed lunch so I'm stopping for a break and coffee..>

003.jpg


----------



## BigB2943

64 anniversary Príncipe natural 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

My first Commacho Triple Maduro courtesy of @Hudabear. I'm really liking this smoke. To me it has enormous amounts of dark chocolate from the pre light aroma to the smell of the smoke coming from the foot. I wouldn't hesitate to keep some of these around. Thank you 























Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Tatuaje Verocu


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

TGIF fellas


----------



## Steve C.

Grey Goose said:


> You know what just sucks... lighting up what you anticipate to be a great smoke, and it just all goes pear shaped from there...
> 
> ...and you realize... you still have to work your way through the whole rest of that *****y stick.
> 
> Okay wasn't *****y, but it was just not at all what I want when I want to smoke a cigar... okay, I'm getting snobby in my old age. LOL!
> 
> I won't say what it was, I was going to smoke an Oliva V, but changed gears when another member beat me to it, so I went with a very distinguished stick you all know... it sucked arse.
> 
> So what do you do with a mediocre smoke, throw away $10 bucks, or bear through it... I seem to bear my evidently cheap ass through it, I may change that policy, cause this was NOT enjoyable, and that is not what I am after when I sit down with a beverage and intend to ENJOY the experience.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -GG


I'm a cheaparse too, and I've seldom had a stick that was sooo bad that I didn't try to suffer through it, at least to a 2" nub.


----------



## rockethead26

Took the day off to spend with my wife on her 50th birthday. Perfect day. We spent 3 hours on the high wire obstacle course in the pine trees, had burgers and beer at the local brewery and now it's a Padron kinda afternoon. Smoking a 1926 with a dram of Macallan Fine Oak. Gonna head down the block shortly for a reception at Northern AZ Museum for the annual Navaho show. 

Have a great weekend brothers.


----------



## twink

I do not have the points to post in that other thread so I'll put it here and the moderator can move it..>

Cuba Libre. This is a rum and coke with lime. (When made with dark rum, it may be called acubata)
Do not care for sody pop in my liqueur so I only use a little, long time since I had a rum drink.

So tonight I'm having a Cuban with a Cuban..

Bolivar Habana & Cuba Libre

013.jpg


----------



## Champagne InHand

ROTT. RoMa craft Intemperence XVII. Really like these sticks. Very floral and smooth. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

Ave Maria Argentum - espresso bomb. Decent stick, I think it needs a little more time and it could be very good.


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO Mx2


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MikeFox87 said:


> Ave Maria Argentum - espresso bomb. Decent stick, I think it needs a little more time and it could be very good.


Agreed - lots and lots of time but the potential is definitely there.


----------



## Cibao Valley

EP Carrillo La Historia:


----------



## Cibao Valley

Navistar said:


> Please don't hang me, but I fail to see where this is $10 better than a Padron 2000. &#128242;


Agreed.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Olivia V.......


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Padron 1926.......


----------



## Chris80

Good morning everyone. Having a quick Hoyo De Monterrey Petite with coffee this morning. I have to go to work for a few hours so why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

barn smoker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

I was able to get out early before it got too hot. Made myself a cup of tea with cream & sugar, picked out a conney and headed out!

I used one of them Famous coupons, for their jar humidor + 10 cigars. Figured try one of those 10 conney's.




Burn wasn't bad.


Didn't really taste like anything... maybe a creamy hay? (yay! *sarcasm* - not my flavor profile).

I stopped smoking it the last 1/3 because I knew I wasn't going to get any flavor transition. Very very mild cigar. Not my thing, I would probably give these away to co-workers I don't like or something... maybe a legit yard gar, but even then, I have better cigars than this. I picked this coupon thinking "Cool! A free humi! I need one! Oh, a few Connecticut's too? I guess I could smoke them in the morning". Now, I'm left thinking... this humidor jar better hold humidity *grumble *grumble.

*edit* crap, it was a 19 cigar + humi, so.... I have 18 of them left... I'm not complaining it's 19, but why 19 and not 20? *I just checked the site to make sure, yup, 19... weird.


----------



## WABOOM

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## BigB2943

ct broad leaf. From the blender himself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sancho Panza Quixote


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting off the cigar day with a well aged Illusione mj 12. A touch of pepper is obvious in the wrapper but tasty. Huge cigar for me. Only smoke this size occasionally. 









There are other aromas and flavors that make this a very complex cigar as well. From florals, woods, nuts and dried fruit.

Very nub-worthy but a long smoke. The day is gorgeous though so I didn't mind.


----------



## TCstr8

My first 1964. Will revisit the others after a longer nap, bit initial impression is... give me a x000 over these.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus Fring

I'm just about to put a flame to this treat. My wife and daughter are in Spain for the weekend (they're bringing me back some RYJ Wide Churchills) so I think I'll break out a wee drop Balvenie 12yr old Double Wood malt whisky and enjoy the quiet time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> My first 1964. Will revisit the others after a longer nap, bit initial impression is... give me a x000 over these.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Give them a lot of time and you will get them. Time is on your side. The X-000s will do for now.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Back to my usual a Quroum Short


----------



## TCstr8

Padilla Habano. Need to pick some more of these up on the devil's site.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sick as a dog last night, so I missed out my nightly smoke. Keep telling my self not to eat out, but never learn. 

Rebooting my system with a freedom from rocky just to see how I handle the peppery ones. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Oliva G........


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 80 Years for my round of Golf.


----------



## BigB2943

Ct broad leaf again. With JD in background
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Quickly becoming my go to. Never disappoint. Thanks for the constant reminder @UBC03 (where u been?)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Quickly becoming my go to. Never disappoint. Thanks for the constant reminder @UBC03 (where u been?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


These are growing on me as well. Don't think I have had anything Drew Estate that I hate. Got a Drew Estate event coming up next week near me, if the prices are good I will probably go crazy. Are these events usually worth while or overpriced?


----------



## TCstr8

I know the local joint I've been going to with my father on Thursdays has decent to good box prices for the manufacturer represented, but don't think it is actually the manufacturer supporting them (except for Camacho this past week) so I'm guessing the box prices will vary.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

I smoked a non-non-habanos earlier today, lol, but I'll tell ya what NC stick I will be smoking tonight...

In honor of Arturo Fuente I'm grabbing a Don Carlos #3 out of the box, we all should be smoking AF's tonight!

Desde mi corazón, gracias Don Carlos!...


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> I smoked a non-non-habanos earlier today, lol, but I'll tell ya what NC stick I will be smoking tonight...
> 
> In honor of Arturo Fuente I'm grabbing a Don Carlos #3 out of the box, we all should be smoking AF's tonight!
> 
> Desde mi corazón, gracias Don Carlos!...


Good point. I had a man o war picked out but I shall have a Fuente.


----------



## George007

Very few times I will touch a Fuente but when I do it is the Fuente Anejo #77 Shark. My local B&M had just one left . Soaking in the Hot Tub with this combo tonight!


----------



## MrCrowley39

I had a Cusano Magnum earlier (didn't post it, the last time I posted I was having one the stick turned nasty not 5 minutes later), trying out my first non CC RYJ (Bully). It's fairly mild and flavours aren't very strong but it's getting the job done as far as relaxing.










Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Victor Sinclair, Bohemian Bamboo, 50x5. From sampler i got off of cbid. Not a bad little cigar dor a conn. wrapper. Not what id usually puff but a nice change from the maduros I've been smokin.


----------



## anthonybkny

Cao vr


----------



## Chris80

Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had this thought a couple times. However I haven't had the balls to do it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I busted out and cut my last Padron 7000 Maduro. But with the passing of Carlos Fuente I've decided on a shark. I haven't cut the shark yet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I would imagine if I had the Padron tomorrow all would be well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not lit, not a big deal.

Side note, I've been lighting my cigars then cutting them, there are several reasons why regarding heat and draw I won't get into here, but try it, it works well.


----------



## Chris80

I will definitely give that a try sometime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

BigB2943 said:


> I have had this thought a couple times. However I haven't had the balls to do it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll find out tomorrow when I light that 7000!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

It is hot and muggy tonight. Regardless I am enjoying this shark with some Glenmorangie. 







2 scotchs down shark still going. RIP Carlos Fuente Sr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robitowitz

Grey Goose said:


> Not lit, not a big deal.
> 
> Side note, I've been lighting my cigars then cutting them, there are several reasons why regarding heat and draw I won't get into here, but try it, it works well.


This has become my routine lately...great way to enjoy a smoke

Enjoying a nicely aged Opus X in light of the passing of Fuente Sr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

You guys are killing me right now - checking the forum on Crapatalk while in a block-long line to get into the movies. I promised my daughter I'd take her to see Suicide Squad, so I'll join you guys in a couple hours. I'm thininkng OpusX?


----------



## Grey Goose

Right on, it's about the respect, I am doing a DC3.

He was sort of the Michael Jordan of the cigar world...

Understatement, but you get the idea, in my lifetime, in my way of thinking, no one has done it better.


----------



## Ams417

Sitting in Havana Mix in Memphis with a Padron 1964 and a Yuengling. Feeling alright.


----------



## BigB2943

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I misread. I thought cut was lit. I've cut it before and put it back because the stick was way too tight and wouldn't be enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh I would never put a once lit stogie back in my humi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all the time. I have done that a bunch. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## JLee73

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done it in the past. Has never affected the stick at all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Lit up a Short Story in honor of Don Carlos Sr.


----------



## cigaraddict

Late night #4 
RIP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oliva V Melanio. I Like the regular V better. Maybe this was too young but was not nearly as smooth as the standard V's I 've had.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I'm finally on board. Pre loght pic from inside because it's dark outside. 
R.I.P.


----------



## TheNakedGun

In Honor of the great Don Carlos I had the Fuente Don Carlos #2


----------



## TheNakedGun

Ashton VSG Enchantment (RIP Don Carlos)


----------



## Drummerguy1584

My only AF isn't done napping yet sadly ... But I am lighting something else up from the dark side and dedicating it to Don Carlos Sr.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## laxntiga

*Herrera Esteli Norteno* Lonsdale (6.5" x 44)



Really neat size, smoke is marvelous, picked this one up from my B&M, and got a box resting =)



Fun size, highly recommend. Good 1 hour smoke, time well spent!

*Alec Bradley Prensado* (7"xFourtyEight)



Finished this one late evening, did have a Heisenberg in petite corona (4" x 43) after the Famous cigar in the afternoon. Aren't the Prensado's highly rated? Did I let mine rest too long? The overall flavors were ok, maduro-y, but the strength was mild at best.


----------



## Navistar

I have had a prensado. It is ok but one of those overrated sticks like many Rocky Patel.


----------



## Chris80

Good morning everyone. Trying out the Padron 1926 #35 natural in natural with black coffee and sugar. 
While watching episodes of Archer on Netflix. 
I definitely like the 64 better in natural rather then the 26. I also think the 26 is more suited with adult beverages rather then coffee however I've never had the Maduro with coffee. 
The pre light draws on this one were mineraly vitamins all the way. The cigar has been a consistent coffee and leather. Though it paired well with coffee, this will definitely not be a morning smoke for me unless of course I hit the lottery haha. We live and we learn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Keeping the trend going this morning; Opi Forbidden "Cigar in a bottle"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Don't smoke it will stunt your growth.
6' 2"..that didn't work.

If you smoke you will get Heart Disease.
9 stints and now you say that?

Smoking will cause lung problems.
Copd(certain old people disease's) that right I'm old.

Got any more advice for me????
Well pass me that ashtray.>
003.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Short Story some time after midnight


----------



## WABOOM

8-5-8 Flor Fina








I could smoke these every day.
Rest in peace Mr. Fuente


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Has anyone ever cut there cigar then decided they want something different so they put it back in there humi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have. But if I licked it before cutting it goes into a snack bag. Too many bugs in the saliva that I don't want growing in the humidors.

This morning fading back to an Illusione 68 Bambone. Now some sites have this spelled Bombone, but since it's a birth year homage, I think Bambone is correct. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I have. But if I licked it before cutting it goes into a snack bag. Too many bugs in the saliva that I don't want growing in the humidors.
> 
> This morning fading back to an Illusione 68 Bambone. Now some sites have this spelled Bombone, but since it's a birth year homage, I think Bambone is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Oh thank god the cigar never got that close hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Ooooo it's going to be a hot day today in Houston, TX, it's heating up out there.

Everyone's smoking nice cigars and I'm sitting over here thinking "omg, when am I going to get through all these random onesies from the samplers I bought. I have nice cigars too, eh, i'll let them rest for now.
*

5 (Cinco) Vegas Triple-A* Torpedo (6.2" x 52)





Gets better and better. Look, look at that beautiful maduro wrapper.



It was goooooood.



So good I smoked it down to the nub (my standard).

I'm going to say something controversial (sorry mods). I think this is one of the best "budget" cigars money can buy. The wrapper is beautiful (Pennsylvania Broadleaf), I'm originally from PA, and this wrapper makes me proud, but not being biased here.

The ash is flaky, there are veins you can feel underneath the wrapper. Yeah it's a CI exclusive, yeah, they all may not be Padron quality, but heck.. for around a $2 smoke? Dare I say one of the best? The construction is fine, draw is wonderful, ash is white as snow. I wish they made it slightly shorter, but hey, that's where the "budget" factor comes in right!? I won some bids on the devils site and I got 15 more of these in the mail (but not Triple "A" - I am praying they are nearly the same) in different sizes (figurado and IIRC a short robust).

If you're a maduro fan, pick up a 5'er of these and let them rest for a year. Mine rested for about 2 years and I'm glad I pulled the trigger on these. This is the cigar you smoke when you're home, want something satisfying or with your buddies who don't discriminate. Not so much to take to a party to "show off" (I know what you guys are thinking, not being a snob or elitist. Imagine it like... a dress watch vs a "tool" watch). I have to get up now, Nico want's me to active and I'm heading out for my $10 haircut. To China town I go!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

^ you're thoughts? I haven't had one.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Had to step outside and smoke an AF in remembrance of Don Carlos.
I pulled out this AF Hemingway which had been resting for a year.

En paz descanse Don Carlos:


----------



## Rondo

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/219506-cohiba-comador.html#post3882322

This time around, no vanilla and honey, replaced with the herbs mint and basil. 
Still a very good smoke, still not buying more.


----------



## laxntiga

Rondo said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/219506-cohiba-comador.html#post3882322
> 
> This time around, no vanilla and honey, replaced with the herbs mint and basil.
> Still a very good smoke, still not buying more.


Thnx for the review, I also got a 5'er in my cooler resting. The wrapper is slick and oily, gonna give a nice long rest before I attack em'.


----------



## MrCrowley39

laxntiga said:


> Ooooo it's going to be a hot day today in Houston, TX, it's heating up out there.
> 
> Everyone's smoking nice cigars and I'm sitting over here thinking "omg, when am I going to get through all these random onesies from the samplers I bought. I have nice cigars too, eh, i'll let them rest for now.
> *
> 
> 5 (Cinco) Vegas Triple-A* Torpedo (6.2" x 52)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets better and better. Look, look at that beautiful maduro wrapper.
> 
> 
> 
> It was goooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> So good I smoked it down to the nub (my standard).
> 
> I'm going to say something controversial (sorry mods). I think this is one of the best "budget" cigars money can buy. The wrapper is beautiful (Pennsylvania Broadleaf), I'm originally from PA, and this wrapper makes me proud, but not being biased here.
> 
> The ash is flaky, there are veins you can feel underneath the wrapper. Yeah it's a CI exclusive, yeah, they all may not be Padron quality, but heck.. for around a $2 smoke? Dare I say one of the best? The construction is fine, draw is wonderful, ash is white as snow. I wish they made it slightly shorter, but hey, that's where the "budget" factor comes in right!? I won some bids on the devils site and I got 15 more of these in the mail (but not Triple "A" - I am praying they are nearly the same) in different sizes (figurado and IIRC a short robust).
> 
> If you're a maduro fan, pick up a 5'er of these and let them rest for a year. Mine rested for about 2 years and I'm glad I pulled the trigger on these. This is the cigar you smoke when you're home, want something satisfying or with your buddies who don't discriminate. Not so much to take to a party to "show off" (I know what you guys are thinking, not being a snob or elitist. Imagine it like... a dress watch vs a "tool" watch). I have to get up now, Nico want's me to active and I'm heading out for my $10 haircut. To China town I go!


I've had the Torpedo Series A and thought it wasn't bad for a budget smoke...I might grab a bundle to keep on hand. I have a buddy that really likes them so if he drops by empty handed, I'll have a stick he likes so it's a win win.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying an afternoon outside watching the kids play. Been eying up this Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. I'm not a huge fan of the perfecto vitola (not fan of the draw). The wife tried a CAO Vanilla.....her first stick.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Perdomo Craft Series Pilsner - paired with a Lagunitas. Good smoke, slow burning, mild but enjoyable. Good pairing as well


----------



## Chris80

Another Padron today. The 7000 from last night. These are massive and it's my last one. So glad I have a box of 3000's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Natural this time.

Haven't decided yet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

First cigar at my new house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Got back from a hair cut & lunch. It was hot, but I he-manned it and went back out with a tall thermos of ice water.

*La Duena* Petit Robusto (4.5" x 52)







You can't see it on camera, but there were oils on the wrapper that glistened slightly.



"Bouquet" of flavors (sorry for being cliche) you don't see all the time in budget smokes; but they don't linger too long. Quick smoke! Not a bad cigar.

Puff puff away~


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoking the belicoso of that La Duena right now.


----------



## Navistar

Kyle Nugent said:


> First cigar at my new house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on new pad.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Navistar said:


> Congrats on new pad.


Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Yes congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Kyle Nugent said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot me a pm with address and I can send you a house welcoming gift. Is it your first house?


----------



## eliot

Foundry Chillin Moose.


----------



## BigB2943

Kyle Nugent said:


> First cigar at my new house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3x on congratulations!

Lawn is looking nice brother!

How's the nub?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@Kyle Nugent - congrats on the new home!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Navistar

What a wonderful smell of cocoa and espresso at the foot. The first third adds a perfect amount of pepper. So far, I am very impressed.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Padron 1926......start to finish


----------



## NotAHipster

Camacho American Barrel Aged Toro










Really good.. My palate isn't refined enough to translate what it tastes like but it is good.. I'm tasting oak for sure but beyond that I'm just thinking mmm. Burn is great though the ash doesn't seem to hang on long. Definitely going to get some more of these!


----------



## NotAHipster

Kyle Lukas said:


> Padron 1926......start to finish


Nice!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Inspired by @twink 's post last night with the Devil from Legend, the blood red wrap around the foot of this smoke called to me. Diesel Wicked


----------



## NotAHipster

SoCal Gunner said:


> Inspired by @twink 's post last night with the Devil from Legend, the blood red wrap around the foot of this smoke called to me. Diesel Wicked


I've got one of these resting right now.. It's one I'm definitely looking forward to trying!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had one of my Oliva Serie G Robusto Cameroons just now.


----------



## JLee73

I had a Gurkha Regent Torpedo that came in a sampler when I first got some cigars. It was so bad I didn't even finish a third before tossing the dog in my firepit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished today with a RoMa craft Intemperence XVII. These are really good. RoMa craft has me impressed and they don't need tons of humi time. 

I just finished a little Fuente Cubanito club stick. Good fast smoke. At $2 for a 15 minute smoke that didn't taste dirty, pleased me. Probably will get better as they dry out a bit. ROTT from yesterday's mail. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Finished today with a RoMa craft Intemperence XVII. These are really good. RoMa craft has me impressed and they don't need tons of humi time.


I almost ordered a box of those but wanted to try a single first. Love the name and the meaning behind that series.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Fired up my first Corojo version of the Cusano 18. Just as smooth as the Double Connecticut and Paired Maduro but it does have a bite to it, leaves a slight spice (like cinnamon hearts) on the lips. So far so good!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> I almost ordered a box of those but wanted to try a single first. Love the name and the meaning behind that series.


I really have loved every cigar from RoMa craft. Such good flavors and construction/burn and overall smoking pleasure. If I could find a box at a reasonable price I would definitely buy a box of any of the 4" cigars I have enjoyed. I really like the Aquatine and the Intemperence VII. I'm sure the Cro-magnon would be great too. I'll need to do a bit of research to find a box. The great thing is that none of these has required extended aging to taste great. That's a plus. At least for me. Plus they hold well too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking my last La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso, but the wrapper cracked upon cutting. I know we have addressed this before but where to get some simple glue to paste the outer wrapper together with a bit of rest. I hate trying to smoke a good cigar while having to baby the stick because I don't want that wrapper to fully come off wrecking the cigar. I have a few damaged Enclaves that need repair as well. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## NotAHipster

Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park










Decent midday smoke.. This is the first one I've had. I'm enjoying it while watching the Olympics out on the front porch drinking some coffee.


----------



## twink

>smoking a Quroum Short CHEAPO>


----------



## MrCrowley39

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking my last La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso, but the wrapper cracked upon cutting. I know we have addressed this before but where to get some simple glue to paste the outer wrapper together with a bit of rest. I hate trying to smoke a good cigar while having to baby the stick because I don't want that wrapper to fully come off wrecking the cigar. I have a few damaged Enclaves that need repair as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The only online place I've seen it that actually has stock is Canada Humidors, when in their site search Credo.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

you can make it with fruit pectin and water.


----------



## talisker10

Nat Sherman Host Selection hamilton. I didn't realize this had had a sweetened tip, ugh. I hate sweetened tips. Otherwise, it's a creamy peppery woodsy medium bodied smoke. Too bad about the sweetened tip, never again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

While trying to keep up the yard. I lost a vine to drought. Not cool. It's not all dead but unless some buds break today or early tomorrow it's a goner. Fine line between stressing the vines and killing one off.

Anyhow Oliva V. Long one. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

I really wish my Illusione vendor would get cabinets of these back in stock. This smoke is a starter in my winter lineup.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

BigB2943 said:


> 3x on congratulations!
> 
> Lawn is looking nice brother!
> 
> How's the nub?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was nice. I had the macchiato. Smelled just like chocolate and tasted even better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Rondo said:


> View attachment 85385
> 
> 
> I really wish my Illusione vendor would get cabinets of these back in stock. This smoke is a starter in my winter lineup.


I ripped through a tenner of these quickly. Just bought another through SBC with the deep discount yesterday. I've actually been gravitating more towards the RomaCraft Intrigue in the mornings lately, but yeah I need to have these on hand at all times.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. What else can I say? Padron anything is great! Watching the rain come down makes it a very relaxing evening.


----------



## poppajon75

I really do enjoy these LTC coronas.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## NotAHipster

Aston maduro 2nd


----------



## WABOOM

ashton sells 2nds ? I'm on it.


----------



## NotAHipster

WABOOM said:


> ashton sells 2nds ? I'm on it.


Indeed they do.. or at least I've been led to believe it's Ashton haha. Under the name of PreHouse.


----------



## WABOOM

yessssssss


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Sold my car after a year and I'm celebrating with this.......

Padron 1964 Anniversary


----------



## BigB2943

I've decided I like the maduro better. Absolute perfection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Damn, is someone having a blowout on Padron's or what? Don't get me wrong, they're my favorite cigar too. Did they start falling from the sky? Damn it, I'm going to have to go buy some more now.


----------



## Chris80

Man now I gotta have a Padron tonight. No complaints here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## twink

SoCal Gunner said:


>


why's that thing so funny shaped?? camera angle, went looked at mine they are round.>


----------



## twink

any maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

twink said:


> why's that thing so funny shaped?? camera angle, went looked at mine they are round.>


"An innovative 5.75"x56 club-shaped figurado", per website. (Whatever that means)


----------



## Kyle Lukas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn, is someone having a blowout on Padron's or what? Don't get me wrong, they're my favorite cigar top. Did they start falling from the sky? Damn it, I'm going to have to go buy some now.


ITs a celebration lol



Chris80 said:


> Man now I gotta have a Padron tonight. No complaints here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy!!


----------



## BigB2943

Kyle Lukas said:


> ITs a celebration lol
> 
> Enjoy!!


Yea. And I'm just very irresponsible with my income.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Padron 3000 Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO Black bengal


----------



## Kyle Lukas

BigB2943 said:


> Yea. And I'm just very irresponsible with my income.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You only live once lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

These RoMa craft Intemperence EC XVIII are quickly becoming my go to medium strength-full flavor sticks. Puff slow and they last almost an hour. Very flavorful.

Hate the long name though. 










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BigB2943

Kyle Lukas said:


> You only live once lol


Hahaha! I'll remind my wife when the ups guy comes next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## tonyzoc

J. Fuego The Judge


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

BigB2943 said:


> Hahaha! I'll remind my wife when the ups guy comes next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm single so I don't know the struggle....lol


----------



## twink

anthonybkny said:


> CAO Black bengal


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:I got one of those breather things too. mine is sapphire blue, like it put capsule in good for the day.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Chris80 said:


> Padron 3000 Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do these taste?


----------



## Cibao Valley

Aging Room Quattro F55:


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Lukas said:


> How do these taste?


They taste great with a little bit of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Rothchild Robusto (4.5x50). Nice little cigar!

The cigar lit a little crooked on the burn, but soon evened out and stayed consistently lit. I only had to touch it up very slightly twice, but other than that, it stayed lit. It took me just over an hour to smoke it, and I enjoyed a Crater Lake Root Beer with it while reading a book.

The first flavor that jumped out to me was butter, which was delicious. Then I got good flavors of graham cracker, wheat, cedar, wood, very slight tastes of black pepper, and hints of cream (though not much). The wrapper was beautiful and soft, and the cigar was rolled beautifully with a good loose draw. The cigar never got hot, and stayed cool to the touch.

I was really surprised at how well this stick performed, because the humidity outside is 85%. I expected all kinds of burn problems, but thankfully I didn't have any.

For the price, this was a good cigar! I'll definitely consider buying another one!


----------



## anthonybkny

twink said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:I got one of those breather things too. mine is sapphire blue, like it put capsule in good for the day.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


the orange thing is actually a torch lighter


----------



## BigB2943

Pig.

After talking with Willy Herrera over he weekend, I'm going to give his Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gorda a try. He's all about 40-46 gauge.

Ordering a box of smokes online has changed. They called me to verify I was 21 or older. Needed last four of my social per FDA regulations. He typed it in and said yep good to go. Took probably 30 seconds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Late last night, and into this morning - I enjoyed a toro Macanudo Inspirado Black with a few Bitburger.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying out my first Macanudo Hyde Park Cafe. Got these in a sampler. Not bad so far.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Reposado 96 Connecticut with coffee.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Opted for a large stick tonight, Black Pearl Morado in 6"×60. The cap cracked on me but the binder is holding for now in that spot.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

NotAHipster said:


> Indeed they do.. or at least I've been led to believe it's Ashton haha. Under the name of PreHouse.


I have a local B&M that claim they sell Ashton seconds. They're pretty decent and sell for $4 a stick. Haven't been there in a long time, but a solid smoke......


----------



## anthonybkny

Undercrown


----------



## Chris80

Normally an early morning smoke for me, I dunno, I just needed something a little lighter tonight. This will fit the bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Just finished having a toro CAO Brazilia while grilling some burgers, and chicken breast.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## NotAHipster

droy1958 said:


> I have a local B&M that claim they sell Ashton seconds. They're pretty decent and sell for $4 a stick. Haven't been there in a long time, but a solid smoke......


Yeah that's were I get them.. I think they are 4 bucks a stick.. They are worth it imho. I sort through them for the defects. They are always an enjoyable stick.


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Pilon


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SAMCRO By BlackCrown courtesy of @fimpster in a PIF.
Read a lot about the other Sons of Anarchy (never saw the show) smokes being pretty good, so I'm curious to try this.


----------



## NotAHipster

A.F. Chateau Fuente Maduro









Last one.. Time to get a box of these bad boys..


----------



## NotAHipster

SoCal Gunner said:


> SAMCRO By BlackCrown courtesy of @fimpster in a PIF.
> Read a lot about the other Sons of Anarchy (never saw the show) smokes being pretty good, so I'm curious to try this.


I've been curious about these and the other soa cigars.. I've read good things about them.. Haha side note people at work call me Opie from the show because they say I look like him.


----------



## robitowitz

Casa Magna Colorado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Diesel Crucible - Tried this blend before a while back and I remembered just about nothing about it. Have to say though, pleasantly surprised by tonight's selection. First third had a sweet fruity type flavor that I couldn't really identify, blended well with a dark chocolate. 2nd third dark chocolate became deeper, fruit went away. Final third transitioned into a leather on the front with a subtle spice on the back of the tongue. Super smooth, great draw, and tons of smoke. Damn good cigar. Apparently a pretty limited release though. Too bad!


----------



## FMichael

Rubusto sized Partagas Cifuentes Maduro...Nice after dinner treat.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I'm not usually a big fan of Punch but this one has me changing my mind. I'd buy these in a fiver or as part of a larger sampler.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

what is it?


----------



## azmadurolover

NotAHipster said:


> Haha side note people at work call me Opie from the show because they say I look like him.


opie it is...........nicknaming happens that fast.......:grin2:


----------



## Navistar

MrCrowley39 said:


> I'm not usually a big fan of Punch but this one has me changing my mind. I'd buy these in a fiver or as part of a larger sampler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Which one is that? I have a 5-pack of London clubs coming after Greys recommendation.


----------



## Navistar

My first Illusione with proper rest. What a great little smoke


----------



## MrCrowley39

Navistar said:


> Which one is that? I have a 5-pack of London clubs coming after Greys recommendation.


This was the Punch Pita (6'1 × 50), it's from the same line as the London Club, they are listed as part of the Punch core line.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperence XVIII Charity once more. Hot and humid this week. Starting to long for Autumn.










BTW. Nature salvaged my vine I thought I had lost. 3 new leaves overnight. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started today with an Illusione 68 Bambone but forgot pictures. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## azmadurolover

la palina maduro...............sorry bout the crappy pic, im learning a new phone( poorly).....


----------



## BigB2943

Was given a variety of Drew estate over the weekend. Today I am trying out ratzilla. First draw was spice and is now spice, leathery tones, cream, and earth. Enjoyable thus far.


















This was an enjoyable smoke
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Did NOT like this at all......first A Fuentes I've smoked


----------



## BigB2943

Kyle Lukas said:


> Did NOT like this at all......first A Fuentes I've smoked


Thanks for the honesty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

BigB2943 said:


> Thanks for the honesty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, no point in lieing, sometimes its just not your type


----------



## WABOOM

Perdomo Mini


----------



## azmadurolover

Kyle Lukas said:


> sometimes its just not your type


well said........


----------



## Kyle Lukas

azmadurolover said:


> well said........


Thanks man!!


----------



## Rondo

Genesis the Project while playing WGT


----------



## droy1958

NotAHipster said:


> Yeah that's were I get them.. I think they are 4 bucks a stick.. They are worth it imho. I sort through them for the defects. They are always an enjoyable stick.


I need to get by there and pick up a few soon. Last time I was there they had a decent price on some 888 When's......


----------



## Rasor

A friend and I spent the day together yesterday and we stopped in at a local B&M. I tried a Oliva Serie G Maduro Torpedo. It was good but somewhat more mild than I thought it would be. Sorry no pics Will do my best to remember next time !


----------



## Shunamaji

Oliva V Melanio

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I love these. The taste reminds me Christmas. (the baking spice flavors like nutmeg, gingerbread, cinnamon) I'm a fan.


----------



## rockethead26

Beautiful afternoon with a Carrillo La Historia. Too lazy for a pic, but it's dang good anyway.


----------



## Chris80

First time in YEARS I have the house to myself. CC alt to the MC #2 tonight. Oh it's so nice and quiet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Lukas said:


> Did NOT like this at all......first A Fuentes I've smoked


Sungrown? One of my absolute favorites...but in cold weather. Definitely not a summer smoke for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Chris80 said:


> Sungrown? One of my absolute favorites...but in cold weather. Definitely not a summer smoke for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just lacked any flavor and taste to me. I didn't like it at all, but I'm sure a lot of people still do.


----------



## NotAHipster

Undercrown 









Always a good smoke..


----------



## Navistar

I must admit, when you want a $2 stick but in no mood for sweetened FDO, the HC(Xikar) line has been enjoyable. I have smoked 3 and no disappointments thus far. 

Currently pairing a HC Habano with a wonderful dirty martini. 3 parts ketel one, 1 part olive brine, light coating of vermouth on the glass and 3 olives. Shaken not stirred. 😎


----------



## NotAHipster

Kyle Lukas said:


> It just lacked any flavor and taste to me. I didn't like it at all, but I'm sure a lot of people still do.


The first one I had I didn't like.. They are one of my favorites now though. I love the Chateau Fuente Maduro. Check it out if you want to give them another try. Also check out MUWAT from Drew Estate.. Really good smoke with some rest.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

NotAHipster said:


> The first one I had I didn't like.. They are one of my favorites now though. I love the Chateau Fuente Maduro. Check it out if you want to give them another try. Also check out MUWAT from Drew Estate.. Really good smoke with some rest.


I'll give it a shot......


----------



## Chris80

Kyle Lukas said:


> It just lacked any flavor and taste to me. I didn't like it at all, but I'm sure a lot of people still do.


Hey brother that's half the fun of this. We all like different things. That's how we find out about new stuff. One of what seems to be a favorite cigar amongst members on here I think is by far the worst cigar ever rolled hahaha. You will see me smoking Fuente Sungrowns all winter. It was weird that the season change really made that cigar not enjoyable for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmccoy

jgarcia9102 said:


> Box Worthy VSG courtesy of @Drmccoy


Hope you enjoyed it! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kyle Lukas said:


> I'll give it a shot......


You may want consider signing up for one of the Noob PIFs and get a sampling of what others are enjoying.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/167703-noob-pif.html


----------



## cigaraddict

Quesada 40th toro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> First time in YEARS I have the house to myself. CC alt to the MC #2 tonight. Oh it's so nice and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it close? And where did you get it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

A little something while hitting the BBQ, La Paulina Kill Bill









AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

AZ330FZL said:


> A little something while hitting the BBQ, La Paulina Kill Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Got some fine grill lines on that meat. I like


----------



## Ams417

AJ New World at Ameristar in STL. Went to the last two baseball games here. Phones dead, worn out. Time for bed.


----------



## Navistar

Walked my baby girl to her first day of kindergarten. Now just relaxing and getting ready to put a brisket on the smoker.


----------



## robitowitz

Navistar said:


> Walked my baby girl to her first day of kindergarten. Now just relaxing and getting ready to put a brisket on the smoker.


Officially jealous...I'm sitting here eating at my desk at work and you're smoking a brisket enjoying a fine cigar

Need to stop checking Puff during the day...now all I can think about what size Padron to smoke tonight...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> Walked my baby girl to her first day of kindergarten. Now just relaxing and getting ready to put a brisket on the smoker.


Big day! How'd she do? I can still see the alligator tears that welled up in my daughter's eyes on her first day as I left.


----------



## Navistar

@SoCal Gunner she did better than I. She got a little nervous at the last minute but did great. It's the younger one that I worry about.

I have raised my two little girls by my self for the past 3 years so this change is tough. The youngest I have had alone since 4 months old and she is the drama queen.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Was it close? And where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I bought a 10 pack box of these last November. I can't remember whether it was from JR or Thompson. I've been resting these but will need to open one to test out their progress.

Thus morning an AF Chateau Rothschild Maduro. Very tasty but as Chris says the Summer months for me, I usually hold back on the darker wrappers.

However an aged Illusione cg:4 maduro last night around midnight was spectacular. Of course the day had cooled off significantly.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007

Padron 6000 Maduro Torpedo


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Not a bad stick, but not worth the coin retail imo. Maybe if they were on sale on cigar page or something.


----------



## Navistar

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Not a bad stick, but not worth the coin retail imo. Maybe if they were on sale on cigar page or something.


X2. It was ok but not great. Mine was only down for a month. I will try another in a couple months.


----------



## twink

>at 5:30 this morning had the chance for coffee and a Quroum short....>


----------



## azmadurolover

RP decade and an IBC cream soda......


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Navistar said:


> X2. It was ok but not great. Mine was only down for a month. I will try another in a couple months.


Mine had 7 months on it. I was expecting more...


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round 2 last night while watching the Olympics. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying a Cusano 18 Corojo at the moment.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

mmiiiiiiissster Crowley, dun dun dun............(snicker)


----------



## anthonybkny

The Edge


----------



## twink

H. Upmann Reserve Maduro

I bought a box of these and this is the last one.
Did not care for the spicy Nicaraguan binder, loved the wrapper.
I've moved on, if they had it in a short I might buy another box.>

Picture 9012.jpg


----------



## Regiampiero

Budget stick to punish myself for destroying my yearly cigar budget before September. Thanks FDA.

PS. This is an awesome thrifty cigar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Toro.


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited Maduro figurado


----------



## NotAHipster

Flor de Oliva Corojo









First FdO for me so we'll see how it goes..


----------



## Navistar

Having a young Hemingway SS from a box purchased 6 weeks ago. Now that my palate is maturing a little I can tell these sticks will need to rest. It has a bitterness that will hopefully fade. 

Some of my cigars have lost that bitterness after 6 weeks but these need more time.


----------



## Rondo

Black


----------



## Champagne InHand

Navistar said:


> Having a young Hemingway SS from a box purchased 6 weeks ago. Now that my palate is maturing a little I can tell these sticks will need to rest. It has a bitterness that will hopefully fade.
> 
> Some of my cigars have lost that bitterness after 6 weeks but these need more time.


I completely agree. Rest about a year if possible. Another thought on bitterness, try and take smaller puffs. Bitterness tends to increase as the temperature rises. This happens very easy in young and short sticks. It's really taken smoking some club sized sticks to remember this. It's the same thing with getting a better burn with newer larger sticks as well. I think for the most part we tend to smoke a cigar too fast. Trying to fit the stick into our busy time frames rather than smoke as intended, to relax and have with a nice drink. Most cigars, even 4" SS, should take you 30-40 minutes. You shouldn't be puffing without giving the stick a good 30-60 seconds of recovery time at minimum, or it's going to taste bitter.

This may be why some prefer to smoke their sticks at a lower humidity, because if you rush a stick with higher humidity, it will burn unevenly at best. Same thing with tightly pack, hand rolled cigars. I think they have better and a more broad range of flavors when I consciously don't rush a cigar. It's tough to remember that as the mouth wants to puff loads of smoke almost every breath, especially when I walk the dog, or run low on a beverage.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Navistar

Champagne InHand said:


> I completely agree. Rest about a year if possible. Another thought on bitterness, try and take smaller puffs. Bitterness tends to increase as the temperature rises. This happens very easy in young and short sticks. It's really taken smoking some club sized sticks to remember this. It's the same thing with getting a better burn with newer larger sticks as well. I think for the most part we tend to smoke a cigar too fast. Trying to fit the stick into our busy time frames rather than smoke as intended, to relax and have with a nice drink. Most cigars, even 4" SS, should take you 30-40 minutes. You shouldn't be puffing without giving the stick a good 30-60 seconds of recovery time at minimum, or it's going to taste bitter.
> 
> This may be why some prefer to smoke their sticks at a lower humidity, because if you rush a stick with higher humidity, it will burn unevenly at best. Same thing with tightly pack, hand rolled cigars. I think they have better and a more broad range of flavors when I consciously don't rush a cigar. It's tough to remember that as the mouth wants to puff loads of smoke almost every breath, especially when I walk the dog, or run low on a beverage.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Wonderful advice. Thank you


----------



## rockethead26

My first Illusione Espernay. Very nice smoke, but it only had 3 weeks in the humi. Don't know if these benefit from a couple of months of resting or not. Either way it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

rockethead26 said:


> My first Illusione Espernay. Very nice smoke, but it only had 3 weeks in the humi. Don't know if these benefit from a couple of months of resting or not. Either way it was quite enjoyable.


Love the whole Epernay line up. They do get better but start well to begin with. IMHO opinion the most similar NC to many CCs.

Nun Connie this morning. Burnt my finger on the nub which had me scrambling to find my MODUS tool. All is well now.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying a Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park outside Union Station in downtown Toronto, next stop the Hockey Hall of Fame.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

This is my 3rd from a 5pack. I will finish the last 2 before deciding, but this may be box worthy for a good coffee companion. If I can still get them in a few months. 😔


----------



## Grey Goose

Twin Engine Coffee and a Sungrown AF


----------



## BigB2943

Had a undercrown dirty rat today. Terrible taste. Strange due to the fact I smoked one two days ago and found it very enjoyable. 

I had a late night and was pretty tired when I smoked it this morning. Perhaps even that is the reason for the tar aftertaste I was getting about half way through. 

Also I paid $18.25 for this stick. Maybe that has to do with it. The first one I smoked was free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Had a undercrown dirty rat today. Terrible taste. Strange due to the fact I smoked one two days ago and found it very enjoyable.
> 
> I had a late night and was pretty tired when I smoked it this morning. Perhaps even that is the reason for the tar aftertaste I was getting about half way through.
> 
> Also I paid $18.25 for this stick. Maybe that has to do with it. The first one I smoked was free
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the later lol. I just don't get why people spend that kind of money on a good (not great) stick. Maybe it's just me, but there's many awesome cigars with similar flavor profiles that are half the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Regiampiero said:


> Probably the later lol. I just don't get why people spend that kind of money on a good (not great) stick. Maybe it's just me, but there's many awesome cigars with similar flavor profiles that are half the price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I completely agree. Spontaneous compulsive move at the shop after smoking a great one.

I ordered a box of papas fritas that comes to about $4.9 a stick. 44 gauge 4.5 inch I believe. So I'll be looking forward to that package. I feel those are bang for the buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

BigB2943 said:


> I completely agree. Spontaneous compulsive move at the shop after smoking a great one.
> 
> I ordered a box of papas fritas that comes to about $4.9 a stick. 44 gauge 4.5 inch I believe. So I'll be looking forward to that package. I feel those are bang for the buck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean Christ man. A Padron Príncipe is like $9.7 a stick when you buy a box. And they are on point ever single time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Had a BPC, trying out the new Yamasa for number 2.


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> I mean Christ man. A Padron Príncipe is like $9.7 a stick when you buy a box. And they are on point ever single time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree, and that is why I always use padron as my gold standard. It's not so much for it being the best cigar, but simply because you can easily decide if something is worth the money by simply comparing it to one. Every time I buy something over $10 I always ask my self "would I rather smoke this over a padron next time?", and the answer comes easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Regiampiero said:


> Totally agree, and that is why I always use padron as my gold standard. It's not so much for it being the best cigar, but simply because you can easily decide if something is worth the money by simply comparing it to one. Every time I buy something over $10 I always ask my self "would I rather some this over a padron next time?", and the answer comes easy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I just said this same thing. I was like this Yamasa is the same price as a 1926 #6, so it better be good.


----------



## laxntiga

Davidoff Nicaragua Primero's





Near perfect construction, nice 20 min break. Same flavors I know very well. Had a co-worker pick me up a tin when he was flying in at the duty free shop =)

Pricey, but good. Worth the price? No, go with something bigger.


----------



## TCstr8

858

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Was it close? And where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hey brother I get these from JR cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro


----------



## gtechva

Tomorrow night's kidney bean salad is mixed, in the fridge chillin and marrying. One shelf down, two pork chops rest in a coating of Voodoo Island rub. The outside temp has dropped to 87, matching the humidity. So, I light the tiki torches and a home rolled, sent to me from a brother in the northern part of the commonwealth. 

Ended the week with a Silver Bullet and toasted it with a glass of Shiraz.


----------



## Navistar

FDO Maduro. Oliva delivers as usual.


----------



## GrouchoM

Las Cabrillas Connecticut robusto


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. Beautiful day for puffing a cigar and driving with the top down.


----------



## Navistar

Ashton aged maduro. It's ok, nothing spectacular. Maybe more age would help.


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of @Ams417 in the NOOB PIF. First V. Very nice. Very very nice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Yeah! It didn't rain!

*Liga Privada Unico Serie L40* (7" x 40)





Nice flavors! Delicious!


----------



## php007

The last two Thursday's










































Naked Davidoff Ginza

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

php007 said:


> The last two Thursday's


How was it? Got a few resting myself.


----------



## php007

Tasty and good but some sleep wouldn't hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

AB Tempus

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Liga T52 Toro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus Fring

Santa Damiana Churchill 7x48. This is a real trip down memory lane for me.


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Gold Maduro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Padron 64 Príncipe maduro then a no8 damaso and now nicotine gum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Prensado Churchill


----------



## AZ330FZL

Had a cherry today while trimming a tree up against the house. Great smoke and a total smoke bomb for sure. 

























AZ330FZL


----------



## laxntiga

It was a good day today.

Tatuaje *Cabaiguan Guapos* *Junior* in Natural (4-5/8" x42)





Great construction, burn and draw.



Wished it was longer! Sit down, relax, enjoy it!

Not big on strength or body, but man... all the flavors, so many of them! Sat down for a good an hour enjoying figuring out all the subtle flavors. Fine cigar, hats off to you Tatuaje.


----------



## Chris80

So I lit up a nice unbanded Nicaraguan I got in a burlap bundle around Christmas as an add on to a JR order so I can cut the grass. As I'm trying to get the weed wacker going (since its been raining so bad here the grass was tall) my son gets dropped off by his mom and step dad. I'm already sweating real bad. My son (soon to be 12) sais " I already know how to cut grass with (stepdads) rideable mower, I do it all the time". I look right over at him and say " son, on the poor side of the tracks we use a push mower with a bag since daddy couldn't afford a rideable" So he just cut the front. He's not happy right now hahaha. Hey but I enjoyed that cigar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

A Camacho American Barrel Aged straight from the B&M.

Tasted great, mild to full ... great burn (I had to take care of two tunneling problems but caught them quickly so no problems).

I believe my tunneling problem was due to the fact that I take one to two puffs before I make the "real" puff thereby speeding up the burn of the cigar. I stopped doing that and the problem went away.

Great smoke ... I recommend them. You should try via the 3-Cigar Assortment ... just to see if you like'm.

CT


----------



## Grey Goose

*What Did You Smoke Today? (Non-Habanos)

*...nothing, and I think today I plan on keeping it that way. ;-)


----------



## Aquaelvis

2015 las calv and an Elysian imperial stout by the pool.... Thank elco for this stick! 
Very very good! Firm draw but great cigar!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Nomad Therapy with connie wrapper with iced coffee & cream. Very nice pairing for a summer day.


----------



## Regiampiero

Giving this thing another go after a year nap. Hopefully is better then the first one, so far so good. Chocolate milk in the cold draw, and first third has a nice creamy wood and subtle mixed spices. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WinsorHumidors said:


> A Camacho American Barrel Aged straight from the B&M.
> 
> Tasted great, mild to full ... great burn (I had to take care of two tunneling problems but caught them quickly so no problems).
> 
> I believe my tunneling problem was due to the fact that I take one to two puffs before I make the "real" puff thereby speeding up the burn of the cigar. I stopped doing that and the problem went away.
> 
> Great smoke ... I recommend them. You should try via the 3-Cigar Assortment ... just to see if you like'm.
> 
> CT


I have the terrible habit of doing that. I cannot seem to break it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I like these, but don't try one of these @laxntiga !!!


----------



## laxntiga

WABOOM said:


> I like these, but don't try one of these @*laxntiga* !!!


Read up on it, looks like a flavor bomb of a cigar, full strength! Probably should eat a meal before smoking that thing.

All this cigar pr0n makes me want to go out for another one, but it's pouring rain :crying:


----------



## rockethead26

Complements of @TCstr8. Thanks, this is a very enjoyable stick.


----------



## Turkmen

Dona Flor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a El Centurion H-2K Connecticut at a B&M in Portland. Not a bad cigar, but it did go out on me, and I wouldn't probably smoke another one. The burn was clean and the ash solid; I only had to give it a minor touch up a couple of times.

When it went out on me, I cut the burnt part out with my cutter and tried to relight it. It didn't go very well though, and I decided it was done.

For me, the flavors just weren't there. I had it rested since October or November, so that wasn't the problem. Just wasn't all that great of a smoke.


----------



## Ams417

At the lake this weekend. I always forget to take pictures. AF Best Seller on the drive up. Diesel Uncut last night while swimming. RB The Project in the boat today. Sitting at the fire pit smoking a Sombremesa and contemplating my level of intoxication with friends. Good weekend.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Padilla Signature 1932. Resting for 7 and a half years. Fantastic stick, I nubbed it. Yum. Thanks, Jack!


----------



## GrouchoM

Indianhead Rough Rider Sweet


----------



## tonyzoc

WABOOM said:


> I like these, but don't try one of these @laxntiga !!!


I do too...I always try pair it with a Lafroaig 10 yr old, which is very peaty.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Nice morning cigar with coffee


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Its called a Everyday Hustle on this Sunday morning, while I put out water for my rescue horse's. >
025.jpg
020.jpg


----------



## cigaraddict

Davidoff Winston Churhill toro; one of the best I've had this year.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I've seen very mixed reviews on these, but all of mine have been fine. Draw, output and flavors are all satisfactory to me. I'm sure a few months would smooth them out a bit , I will buy more.


----------



## BigB2943

Príncipe maduro 64. Wedding party soon. So bringing some of the stash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first fire cured.









A gift from @Regiampiero
I believe it's a Toscano and expected it to be like smoking a slim jim. I couldn't be more wrong. 
It's bold and flavorful. Plenty of oak, paprika and an occasional taste of plum. Perfect amount of black pepper through the nose with a bitter, but nice, finish of cinnamon at the finish. 
Molte grazie for turning me onto these, G.


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> My first fire cured.
> 
> View attachment 86097
> 
> 
> A gift from @Regiampiero
> I believe it's a Toscano and expected it to be like smoking a slim jim. I couldn't be more wrong.
> It's bold and flavorful. Plenty of oak, paprika and an occasional taste of plum. Perfect amount of black pepper through the nose with a bitter, but nice, finish of cinnamon at the finish.
> Molte grazie for turning me onto these, G.


My pleasure, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> My first fire cured.
> 
> View attachment 86097
> 
> 
> A gift from @Regiampiero
> I believe it's a Toscano and expected it to be like smoking a slim jim. I couldn't be more wrong.
> It's bold and flavorful. Plenty of oak, paprika and an occasional taste of plum. Perfect amount of black pepper through the nose with a bitter, but nice, finish of cinnamon at the finish.
> Molte grazie for turning me onto these, G.


I absolutely love those. The ones I buy are Denobili Toscani Long. (looks like thats what you got there). I cut them in half.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Regiampiero said:


> My pleasure, I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That thing looks like a pepperoni stick made outta buffalo hide.

But given Rondo's short review, I gotta try some ! :smile2:

How much rest time do they need after getting them from the retailer ?

Thanks


----------



## Joe Sticks

Am in the process of smoking an AF Hemingway Signature natural. I've been brewing extra coffee in the morning and putting the portion that I don't drink in the fridge to chill. Makes a great summer drink with cream & is even better with a stoggie.

I used to smoke Hemingways a lot when I was into cigars before (over 10 years ago). Thought I'd reacquaint myself with them on my recent return to cigars.


----------



## laxntiga

Joe Sticks said:


> That thing looks like a pepperoni stick made outta buffalo hide.
> 
> But given Rondo's short review, I gotta try some ! :smile2:
> 
> How much rest time do they need after getting them from the retailer ?
> 
> Thanks


I have read large & heavy ring gauge cigars need longer times to rest... but any cigar... I try to rest at least 2 weeks min. Probably 3-4 weeks would be adequate i'd assume.

just my $0.02.


----------



## WABOOM

a dry cured cigar needs no rest.


----------



## Vincenzo

Starting my day off with an Alec Bradley Black Market. The sun is shining after all this awful weather, so we might have to get a little adventurous with my later smokes.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my last Oliva Serie G Robusto Cameroons just now.

After a month of rest it really was delicious and I felt sad tossing the nub.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Vincenzo said:


> Starting my day off with an Alec Bradley Black Market. The sun is shining after all this awful weather, so we might have to get a little adventurous with my later smokes.


How are those? I keep seeing them at my local B&M but usually grab Alec Bradley Prensado Tubos instead.


----------



## anthonybkny

Burnin through these edge maduros


----------



## AZ330FZL

Stopped by a buddies last night and got handed one of these....









AZ330FZL


----------



## Joe Sticks

WABOOM said:


> a dry cured cigar needs no rest.


Now I Really gotta try some of those !


----------



## WABOOM

Cuba Libre sent from @twink








gonna get some more of these!


----------



## MyFatherFan

Went with a Davidoff I received a few weeks ago from a friend. Very smooth and was one of top cigars I've had. I placed it equal with my Padron 64 Anny band.


----------



## Chris80

To mom and dads pool I go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun

CLE Prieto Y Prensado


----------



## Shunamaji

had a flor de oliva... might have been too soon at 1 month rest. Wasn't that good but got 20 for $30... maybe 11 more months.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Shunamaji said:


> had a flor de oliva... might have been too soon at 1 month rest. Wasn't that good but got 20 for $30... maybe 11 more months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They will never be a Padron or Liga Privada. They are for budgeting. For us guys who can't go a day without a smoke but can't afford a Padron 1964 every day. Mine have been smooth from day one. I can't see how they will smooth out with rest. Perhaps you got an off batch or it just doesn't suit your palate. Doesn't make you right or wrong.

I am puffing on the 10th and final CAO from a CAO sampler and they have been total trash to me. Others love them.


----------



## laxntiga

Sometimes the the rain wins... this time it didn't.*

7-20-4 Londres* in Maduro (5" x 42)







Thick dark delicious wrapper. Nice dark gray clouds of endless flavors. So many delicious delicious delicious flavors. Spot on draw, nice burn, no soft spots. Mouth is watering just looking at these pictures and writing this.


----------



## Navistar

These resemble the x000 series a little. Decent smoke so don't be afraid to try a tin. Could use a little acclimation time because I think it's a little dry. Hand rolled and long filler


----------



## BigB2943

Another Príncipe maduro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva ... perfect burn ... part of the same three I bought from the B&M. I went with a light first puff and then the real one. No problem with tunneling on this cigar. Of course, what could go wrong with an LADC?


----------



## Cibao Valley

Toraño Exodus 1959:
Picture came out a little blurry but I decided to post it anyway...
Goes to show that a little extra time can go along way. I tried one of these a few months back with about eight months of rest on it and didn't feel to get much out of it. This one had a full year's humidor time on it and it seemed to be coming around. Was actually pleasant. Will let the others rest some more as they seem to be coming into their own. Btw, love the rustic look on this wrapper.


----------



## Shunamaji

Oliva master blend 3 while finishing up some pulled pork.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Joe Sticks said:


> That thing looks like a pepperoni stick made outta buffalo hide.
> 
> But given Rondo's short review, I gotta try some ! :smile2:
> 
> How much rest time do they need after getting them from the retailer ?
> 
> Thanks


I get those from Italy and given they're fire-cured (the real ones), there's no wait period. They don't need any humidification, so they live their days in the glove box.

I'm smoking a reposado 96 after cooking pizzas. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## MikeFox87

Nica Libre 25th Silver - really good construction, draw/smoke output great. Just didn't get much in the flavor department. I smoked four sticks yesterday (no pics unfortunately) so my buds might still be fried, I'll revisit again down the line.


----------



## GrouchoM

Punch Elite maduro


----------



## Bluedragon

I had a Cafe Espresso. A small but delightful smoke that smelled strongly of chocolate before lighting.


----------



## laxntiga

GrouchoM said:


> Punch Elite maduro


What you do that to the cap for?! lol :vs_laugh:, jk jk.

Odd, every Punch I had so far was flawless in construction =T


----------



## Vincenzo

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> How are those? I keep seeing them at my local B&M but usually grab Alec Bradley Prensado Tubos instead.


They are rather enjoyable. Paired well with my coffee. The only issue I ever really have with them is they seem to be rolled really tight. But they loosen up nicely once lit.


----------



## Vincenzo

Bluedragon said:


> I had a Cafe Espresso. A small but delightful smoke that smelled strongly of chocolate before lighting.


I am not very familiar with that one. It sounds like it would be a superb breakfast smoke. I will have to try one!


----------



## cigaraddict

Davidoff lounge edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio ... chocolate bomb!


----------



## poppajon75

Fine smoke here courtesy of @TCstr8 from a Noob PIF. I've got a maddy sitting in the humi to compare but, I haven't had an AF I disagree with yet. Thanks again brother!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Lit up my first RP 1990. They've been resting for a couple of months now, so I thought it was time to give 'em a try.


----------



## Navistar

eliot said:


> Lit up my first RP 1990. They've been resting for a couple of months now, so I thought it was time to give 'em a try.


And?


----------



## eliot

Navistar said:


> And?


So far so good. I'm only about 1/3 in, but it's medium so far, and earthy. Draw is a bit too tight, but at least it's preventing me from smoking too fast.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. Solid cigar. Box worthy.


----------



## Rondo

For any of you who didn't know what "tooth" is, @laxntiga just saved you a few moments of google image time.


----------



## droy1958

Buena Vista torpedo......


----------



## BigB2943

Had a couple Drew estate papas fritas today. I enjoyed these smoked. Nice smokes about 45 minutes. I figured since they were the leftovers of other cigars they wouldn't burn well. They burned perfectly. Quite candidly they burned better than some other smokes I've had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

This stick is great.. Box worthy for sure.


----------



## C.Rock

talisker10 said:


> Nat Sherman Host Selection hamilton. I didn't realize this had had a sweetened tip, ugh. I hate sweetened tips. Otherwise, it's a creamy peppery woodsy medium bodied smoke. Too bad about the sweetened tip, never again.


I really like these Nat Sherman Host Selection as a morning or golf stick. Very smooth and I like the hint of sweetness.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ffp


----------



## Turkmen

Who said that nobody likes Mondays?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Turkmen said:


> Who said that nobody likes Mondays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep seeing Japanese Whiskey, how is it? I'm intrigued.

AZ330FZL


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying an LFD Ligero. What a great stick, so smooth and creamy, total smoke bomb too. Smelled like chocolate out of the wrapper. 

















AZ330FZL


----------



## Turkmen

AZ330FZL said:


> I keep seeing Japanese Whiskey, how is it? I'm intrigued.


Love it! Not as peatty as Islay stuff, but with a complex fruity finish. I would definitely recommend to try it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Cuba Libre courtesy of @Grey Goose from the noob PIF

Very very tasty little stick... I need to get more of these!










Leather, subtle creaminess and graham crackers... And an ash that just won't fall off!



















Seriously impressed with this robusto, its flavor, burn and crazy ash! Thanks Charles!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Vincenzo said:


> They are rather enjoyable. Paired well with my coffee. The only issue I ever really have with them is they seem to be rolled really tight. But they loosen up nicely once lit.


I'll have to grab one to try when I'm at my B&M.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 80 Years. Very amazing cigar in everyway.


----------



## Navistar

Not bad for what it is. Won't buy again.


----------



## Regiampiero

This thing is pissing me off. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Ugly burn


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Too wet?


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Too wet?
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I don't know if it is or if it isn't, but I do know everyone will tell you it is even if it isn't.


----------



## Navistar

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Too wet?
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Could be. Seems like many of the cigars I smoked wet had a dark ash. His is fairly light which should indicate a decent state. Could be construction.


----------



## TCstr8

Not bad so far. Picked it up at local joints cigar tasting 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Gran Toro.... Combustion issues, fill issues, and burning hot. Not worth anywhere near the price of admission.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster




----------



## MikeFox87

Tatuaje 10 Year - Tat Tuesday! Pretty good stick. Dynamite construction. Cool to the nub, nice flavor. The band had a printing issue, but nevertheless, great performance.


----------



## WABOOM

thank you Twink


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> This thing is pissing me off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Seen this a lot with Alec Bradleys to be honest. When they smoke right, they're great imo. When they don't, highly aggravating


----------



## gtechva

Smoked this gift from Portland. Smooth, good construction, but not much taste. Smoked incredibly cool but went out with about two inches to go. I let it rest in peace.


----------



## Grey Goose

Having a Sky Flower by Warped tonight with friends, were making smeese's, they're smore's but with reese's peanut butter cups instead of Hershey's... ...Awesome! (He sings in a high pitched voice)
LOL


----------



## AZ330FZL

A little Rum for National Rum Day with an Undercrown. Can't go wrong with that. 
















AZ330FZL


----------



## Ams417

Grey Goose said:


> Having a Sky Flower by Warped tonight with friends, were making smeese's, they're smore's but with reese's peanut butter cups instead of Hershey's... ...Awesome! (He sings in a high pitched voice)
> LOL


That sounds amazing...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> Having a Sky Flower by Warped tonight with friends, were making smeese's, they're smore's but with reese's peanut butter cups instead of Hershey's... ...Awesome! (He sings in a high pitched voice)
> LOL


I seriously need to try that!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Steve C.

My evening smoke was a Flor de Oliva Maduro. Only had two weeks rest on it, but I was hoping for more flavor than what I got. One or two notches below good, but not really bad. Burned evenly with no touchups or relights and the draw was good. Really no change or complexity from start to finish. I know it's a cheap cigar, but.................What was your impression of this cigar?


----------



## Navistar

Steve C. said:


> My evening smoke was a Flor de Oliva Maduro. Only had two weeks rest on it, but I was hoping for more flavor than what I got. One or two notches below good, but not really bad. Burned evenly with no touchups or relights and the draw was good. Really no change or complexity from start to finish. I know it's a cheap cigar, but.................What was your impression of this cigar?


It's just a cheap cigar to keep me from smoking my good ones before they are ready


----------



## cigaraddict

Steve C. said:


> My evening smoke was a Flor de Oliva Maduro. Only had two weeks rest on it, but I was hoping for more flavor than what I got. One or two notches below good, but not really bad. Burned evenly with no touchups or relights and the draw was good. Really no change or complexity from start to finish. I know it's a cheap cigar, but.................What was your impression of this cigar?


Was my "mowing the lawn" cigar when I started. Nothing wrong, just a basic cigar IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

New World by AJ Fernandez. Very good budget smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

Headley Grange corona. Now that it's had some out of the box out of the cellophane time it's quite delightful.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Rocky Patel Cargo Churchill. First time with this one, and I like it. Taking a bath on the sale of a house, and needed a long smoke to regroup, so grabbed a Churchill. Draw is almost too loose, but not bad. Got notes of leather and coffee, with some sweetness on the finish. Burn was a little uneven and required a little touch-up but never went out, even though I had to leave it for a minute or two a few times. Currently bidding on a box of these on CBid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 ... had to nurse that thing like a 1-week old baby on the teat ... tunneled the whole way ... but ... besides all of that ... it still tasted pretty good.

This was odd because it came in the same sampler as the first one I smoked which was very well behaved ... who'da thunk it.

CT


----------



## WABOOM

Denobili


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of my last Aquitaine RoMa craft Knuckle Draggers.

Always a fine cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Ecu Hab Lig wrap, Dom binder, criollo lig, Ecu Hab seco and Corojo viso.


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon 460t


----------



## tonyzoc

Surrogate Crystal Baller


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Chris80

I haven't been able to get outside for a stick since Sunday. Been so busy at work and dealin with some house crap it's been a hectic few weeks. Sorry to everyone if my answers have been short or my respond times have taken a while. I'm hoping real soon things will calm down a bit and maybe I can get some time off work and actually enjoy a few days in a row 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Having a quick punch London club maduro recommended by Grey. Good stick with no down time.


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro


----------



## Regiampiero

La aurora classic robusto. Sorry but no pics today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AF Work Of Art Maduro - Aged 3yrs - My new favorite...

And I sent one out in a BOMB - Brace yourself.


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Ecu mad wrapper, Dom binder, Dom lig, Corojo viso, Corojo seco and nic hab seco.


----------



## Matthew Turner

Punch Pita. Solid but not remarkable after about 15 minutes. Enjoying along with Russel's Reserve 10 Year Bourbon.


----------



## JLee73

Sir Smarty Pants said:


> Rocky Patel Cargo Churchill. First time with this one, and I like it. Taking a bath on the sale of a house, and needed a long smoke to regroup, so grabbed a Churchill. Draw is almost too loose, but not bad. Got notes of leather and coffee, with some sweetness on the finish. Burn was a little uneven and required a little touch-up but never went out, even though I had to leave it for a minute or two a few times. Currently bidding on a box of these on CBid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked a 5er up a few months ago on CBid. They are a good smoke for the price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Griffins club series I 2013

Wonderful flavors; wheat/hay, nuts, slightly sweet. Mild body, but completely ruined by a sour bread/toast note that I'm guessing was worse 3 years ago... Shame










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Smoked an unbranded Maduro I received with the sticks I bought from ELLASU. Wasn't bad, whatever it was. Had some plume on it, looked like it had some age. Wasn't much on flavor but it burned good.


----------



## George007

New World! AJ Fernandez. I had to buy another one because I enjoyed them so much.


----------



## php007

Last night


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto with a diet Mountain Dew


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped La Hacienda. A very good cigar IMHO.

Burn, build and construction are perfect. Good flavor as well.










Finally able to smoke from the tub as temps have come down. Still the temp is just 93F inside. Enjoyable way to smoke and drink a pint.

Really an excellent full strength and flavored cigar. Enjoying the nub but sans MODUS. Bummer. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Matthew Turner

While golfing I smoked a 90+ rated second from AB that I picked up from CI. 'Twas the perfect golf cigar. The construction and burn held up to the golf course. I don't really care about flavor as long as it's not offensive or overbearing while I'm searching the woods for my golf ball. I'm not a good enough golfer or experienced enough smoker to enjoy anything more than a budget stick out on the links.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matthew Turner said:


> While golfing I smoked a 90+ rated second from AB that I picked up from CI. 'Twas the perfect golf cigar. The construction and burn held up to the golf course. I don't really care about flavor as long as it's not offensive or overbearing while I'm searching the woods for my golf ball. I'm not a good enough golfer or experienced enough smoker to enjoy anything more than a budget stick out on the links.


That sounds perfect. Smoke what you enjoy now. You can stock up when holiday sales come up Nov-Dec. then they will have rested for next Summer.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Robusto Grande....


----------



## Regiampiero

La Aurora Cameroon in Churchill. Also I betrayed my roots today and went with the Frenchy because it was on sale. It's pretty good too, but less fizzy. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Editor of the Informer magazine paper came to see me today and he brought this little thing as a peace offering.....>
002.jpg


----------



## Ams417

twink said:


> Editor of the Informer magazine paper came to see me today and he brought this little thing as a peace offering.....>
> 002.jpg


Those are good. Having a Nica Libre 1990 and coffee.


----------



## twink

Ams417 said:


> Those are good. Having a Nica Libre 1990 and coffee.


spoon standing farm coffee perkin...>


----------



## tonyzoc

Kristoff Galerones 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Steve C.

Regiampiero said:


> La Aurora Cameroon in Churchill. Also I betrayed my roots today and went with the Frenchy because it was on sale. It's pretty good too, but less fizzy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've been having a few Aurora Cameroon Churchills lately myself. Pretty damn good for forty-somethin a box, I must say.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Some just could wait. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Some just could wait. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wait, what?


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a Curivari Gloria de Leon Robusto that had been sitting in my Tupperdore since January 7th.

God, what an awful cigar.

The tastes weren't there, and the wrapper had all kinds of problems. First the cap had a split after I cut it with a Perfect Cutter (blades are still sharp), then the wrapper started to unravel slightly about half way down the stick.

I had constant burn issues with this thing, including canoeing, which I was able to catch before it got too bad.

Then it went out on me twice. The first time I scooped out the debris, cut it, and re-lit it. But after getting some harshness on my tongue and having the cigar go out a second time about 8 minutes later, I chucked it.

It might have been over-humidified? Maybe it was high humidity outside? Nope, just checked: the humidity level outside is at about 53% for Portland, and close to that here in Vancouver.

Will not be buying another one. Paid over $7 for it...smoked like a $3/$4 cigar.

I passed over a Camacho Connecticut Robusto in my tupperdore for this dog rocket. That may have been a big mistake.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hope the rest of your day goes better!


----------



## Jade Falcon

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hope the rest of your day goes better!


Thanks! I'm sure it will. I passed over a Camacho Connecticut and a AVO Syncro Nicaragua Robusto for this dog turd. Perhaps that was a mistake. I think I'll smoke the Camacho next week.


----------



## Regiampiero

Jade Falcon said:


> Just smoked a Curivari Gloria de Leon Robusto that had been sitting in my Tupperdore since January 7th.
> 
> God, what an awful cigar.
> 
> The tastes weren't there, and the wrapper had all kinds of problems. First the cap had a split after I cut it with a Perfect Cutter (blades are still sharp), then the wrapper started to unravel slightly about half way down the stick.
> 
> I had constant burn issues with this thing, including canoeing, which I was able to catch before it got too bad.
> 
> Then it went out on me twice. The first time I scooped out the debris, cut it, and re-lit it. But after getting some harshness on my tongue and having the cigar go out a second time about 8 minutes later, I chucked it.
> 
> It might have been over-humidified? Maybe it was high humidity outside? Nope, just checked: the humidity level outside is at about 53% for Portland, and close to that here in Vancouver.
> 
> Will not be buying another one. Paid over $7 for it...smoked like a $3/$4 cigar.
> 
> I passed over a Camacho Connecticut Robusto in my tupperdore for this dog rocket. That may have been a big mistake.


I can tell you from experience, that was just a bad stick. La gloria de Leon is an amazing cigar, with a very old fashion (almost cubanesque) flavor profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Regiampiero said:


> I can tell you from experience, that was just a bad stick. La gloria de Leon is an amazing cigar, with a very old fashion (almost cubanesque) flavor profile.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I guess I'll try another one down the road somewhere.


----------



## Regiampiero

Jade Falcon said:


> I guess I'll try another one down the road somewhere.


Glad to ear that, and if you like avo syncro there's a bunch up for bid on the devil site right now starting at $39.99 for 10 Toro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Regiampiero said:


> Glad to ear that, and if you like avo syncro there's a bunch up for bid on the devil site right now starting at $39.99 for 10 Toro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've never smoked one, and I buy from B&Ms only. Thanks though.


----------



## Navistar

Trying out a nc La Gloria Cubana natural. The B&M said they have had them a few months, not sure exactly how long. I rested it for nearly 8 weeks at my home.

I believe it has a Sumatra wrapper? One of the thickest, leathery, and toothiest wrappers I have seen thus far. Not the smoothest construction but appealing none the less.

Has an old aroma to it like almost a barnyard smell and a little earthy I guess. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid and feeding the horses each day in the stables. 

First light gave me some almond and earthy flavors. Not very sweet like I thought a Sumatra wrapper was supposed to be. 1/3 is giving me some burn issues but it smokes well when I get it straightened out. Hopefully the the next 2/3 does better.


Update: got into the second third and it's still having terrible burn issues causing me to smoke too fast and touch up multiple times. I refuse to have a bad breakfast smoke on my Saturday morning so it got trashed. You win some and lose some. Time for old reliable, Padron 2000


----------



## Matthew Turner

Oliva Serie O Robusto. Nice smoke. A little spicy. A little sweet with a herby note at times.


----------



## Navistar

Jade Falcon said:


> I've never smoked one, and I buy from B&Ms only. Thanks though.


High roller. &#128526; More power to you brother. Wish I could do that. I do need to support mine more. Thinking of a membership for this winter.


----------



## Navistar

Yep. old reliable


----------



## Champagne InHand

Forgot just how much I love the Padron 1964 Annie torpedoes. Damn fine smoke with an ice cold cola.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Ashton classic and jd after a long day.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## cigaraddict

WABOOM said:


>


There is something beyond pretty about the first picture. Perfect burn, grass, and color. Nothing add to this thread (sorry) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## MikeFox87

Nicahabana Maduro Robusto - black coffee, smooth espresso type flavor. Construction is good, draw just a little more snug than I like but not by much. I dig this shop. Small outlet out of Ybor. Everything rolled in the store. Definitely will be ordering more.

Happy weekend, gents


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Camacho American Barrel Aged Toro


----------



## Grey Goose

Had a Warped La Colmena today, will be smoking more of them, great stick!


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro....


----------



## NotAHipster

WinsorHumidors said:


> Camacho American Barrel Aged Toro


I really enjoy those sticks


----------



## Grey Goose

droy1958 said:


> Punch London Club Maduro....


How was it?

Those can be really good, I find they're better if I remove a few from the cello and keep them in the smoking humi for a few weeks as opposed to grabbing one out of the box and smoking it.


----------



## robitowitz

262 lancero while playing 9 holes. Not a bad night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> How was it?
> 
> Those can be really good, I find they're better if I remove a few from the cello and keep them in the smoking humi for a few weeks as opposed to grabbing one out of the box and smoking it.


I was surprised how good it was off the truck. I bought these for some shorter smokes as I have to toss a lot of my cigars lately because I run out of time to finish them. I smoked these 20 years ago and I still enjoy them. I figure with all the FDA crap coming I'll try out some of my old reliable smokes from years gone by. I've gone through a bunch of the newer stuff that is 2 or 3 times the cost without enjoying them anymore than this smoke.....


----------



## Grey Goose

droy1958 said:


> I was surprised how good it was off the truck. I bought these for some shorter smokes as I have to toss a lot of my cigars lately because I run out of time to finish them. I smoked these 20 years ago and I still enjoy them. I figure with all the FDA crap coming I'll try out some of my old reliable smokes from years gone by. I've gone through a bunch of the newer stuff that is 2 or 3 times the cost without enjoying them anymore than this smoke.....


Ya those are a real sleeper, lets just keep them to ourselves. ;-)


----------



## tonyzoc

4000


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Ugliest Padron I have ever smoked.





Just as good as the pretty ones. TASTED FANTASTIC.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@NotAHipster

I'm excited, I just purchased 20 Gordos for $140. That's too many for me (20) I may ask someone if they'd like to split the box with me ... $8.50/stick plus shipping ($6.00) ... $12.00/per on Neptune.

CT


----------



## laxntiga

Smoked this one the other day...



Deeeeeeeeeeeee-licous. It was raining and I smoked out the corner of my patio door and opened it, while watching movies.

Stunk up the WHOLE apartment. I need more smoke eater candles... wondering if a rabbitair or something would allow me to just smoke in my apartment without worrying....


----------



## Vincenzo

I had a *Gurkha Shaggy* for the first time today. We've had them in inventory for a while, but I have been hesitant to try it. I was feeling adventurous today, and decided to give it a go.
I was not let down. It wasn't bad at all! I would definitely smoke it again.


----------



## Rondo

Short Story Maduro


----------



## Chris80

Catching up on some paperwork enjoying a Padron 3000 Maduro with some Glenmorangie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Enjoyin the view and a oily smoke >
002.jpg

001.jpg


----------



## MrCrowley39

Well after my first full week back to work I needed some relax time. Sitting outside with the wife enjoying a craft brew - Tank House Ale from a local(ish) brewery called Mill St. and one of my RYJ'S 1875 Bully sticks.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Best Seller Maduro driving up to the lake, love these things. Can't knock the ash off 'em. 2 year old Nica Libre 1990 torpedo sitting around having a few beers. Storm coming in, cooling off and lightning lighting up the sky. I've got more if we make it on the water tomorrow, weather pending.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished the night with a Warped Corto. Such a full strength cigar for its size. I took advantage of the MODUS tool and enjoyed every Puff available. With just ice water. Tasty. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## eliot

It's been a while since I've had the time to light up a stick, so tonight I'm smoking my first JdN Antano, courtesy of @UBC03.

I usually have coffee with my smoke, but this time I'm trying it out with some Henry's Hard Soda.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva (I believe) Torpedo. I can only find them on Famous Smoke.

I received one in a gift and absolutely loved it so, I ordered 10. I cannot recommend these smokes enough. ROTT it burned perfectly, razor sharp. I smoked it all the way down to the nub and never once did the 'gar heat up. The flavor was wonderful. Enjoyed it with a fully leaded Coca-Cola.

I bought the box for $70.99 ... now the price has dropped to $63.95. Still, a smoke like this for $7.00, you just can't beat it. The site rates the Churchill at 100 and the Torpedo at 86 ... I give it a solid 96.

!!!Highly recommended!!!


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Short Story Maduro
> 
> View attachment 86769


Love them Short Story sticks!

Last night did my first Illusione Espernay with about 5 weeks in the humi and it was a very nice smoke.


----------



## Navistar

Time to see if these live up to the hype and $10 it cost. I do love a perfecto shape even though I wouldn't really call this a perfecto in the traditional sense like a short story.


----------



## Navistar

Not too impressed with this Oliva V Melanio. There is no substance to the smoke, very thin. Not very complex in the flavor department either. 

This is only the first of a 5-pack so I will try again in 2-3 months.


----------



## WABOOM

I like these. A couple months tones the pepper down nicely.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro out by the pool. Enjoying the day.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro out by the pool.


----------



## laxntiga

Finally, it stopped raining. So.... I celebrated.





This is where it started getting real good. The double corona feels good in your hand. Full gauge, hefty weight, pouring out smoke.



Met up with Nico today, nubbed it down (further than in picture), started getting hot outside and smoke was getting too hot for the pace I wanted to puff, so this is when I decided to get up from my chair and finish things up.

Really delicious cigar, don't let them rest too long. For the price, you're paying for the premium tobacco's, elegant smoke, and delicate flavors. Got some belicoso's resting now, maybe they'll channel the flavors even better?


----------



## Regiampiero

Yesterday I tried one of those rushed before August 10th cigar, the partagas gran reserva. Not too bad, but I doubt it was supposed to be blended like this. Thanks FDA. 

Today's afternoon smoke is a cuba libre with a cup of Costa Rican coffee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Padilla Maduro Fumas I picked up in a bundle of 20 on CBid for $1.00. For .05 a stick not a bad little smoke. Good smoke output and not a very harsh aftertaste.










Not to mention it had a nice even burn to it even with my sloppy lite job.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

Cornelius and Anthony "the Cornelius" New favorite!

Pre-lightation








Last third is just as tasty as the first








Damn good down to the last nub


----------



## Ams417

Having my first RB Odyssey on the deck up at the lake. Not bad for a Connie.

The girls are making apple butter. No lake today. Cool and cloudy. Finally downloaded taptalk so I can upload pics easier from my phone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just starting in on a 5 Vegas Series A torpedo. I got these in a sampler not expecting much but they seem to pair fairly well with any beer I've matched it with....mostly amber beers.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Ashton VSG Sorcerer ... 'nuff said!


----------



## laxntiga

Didn't rain today (so far), had to take care of a dirty rat.







=)


----------



## Chris80

Poolside after a long 1/2 day at work. 







I really enjoy these. Sweet cream, walnuts, buttermilk. Excellent smoke, excellent burn. My favorite mild-medium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Gurkha Centurion Double Perfecto with a pour of Russel Reserve 10 Year Bourbon.

This is the softest cigar I've smoked. The wrapper has become a mess with the lack of rigidity to the binder and fill. Disappointing because the flavor has been better than expected and better than the handful of reviews I've read. A nice earthiness with chocolate notes to compliment a subtle peppery bite. It's a shame that I'll probably ditch this thing due to the poor construction. I got this in a sampler so I don't have another to compare it to.


----------



## Navistar

A failed Ghurka? I need pics or it didn't happen


----------



## twink

nothin fancy today, just a machine made Planter corona. >


----------



## laxntiga

I don't think its going to rain tonight... no idea what to smoke atm >.>

Wanting something strong that'll keep me good through the night! Weekend friends! Enjoy!


----------



## Ams417

Getting dark. Thought I'd try this big ole 5 Vegas. Currently being made fun of for smoking a yard stick by my friends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'64 makes sucking at WGT more tolerable


----------



## WABOOM

Ams417 said:


> Getting dark. Thought I'd try this big ole 5 Vegas. Currently being made fun of for smoking a yard stick by my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 12 more of those long bastards. I'm having a hard time getting thru them.


----------



## WABOOM

O Maduro robusto. Good stuff.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Camacho Corojo (old label)


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Quadrum


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ave Maria Reconquista w/ Lagunitas WTF.


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista w/ Lagunitas WTF.


I have a few of those I've acquired, let me know how you like it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> I have a few of those I've acquired, let me know how you like it.


Got this in a PIF from @fimpster who has been awol. I told myself I wouldn't be biased because of the fancy packaging, so with that aside, I'm really enjoying this cigar and would not hesitate to buy more. Let me know what you think when you light one up.


----------



## cigaraddict

SoCal Gunner said:


> Got this in a PIF from @fimpster who has been awol. I told myself I wouldn't be biased because of the fancy packaging, so with that aside, I'm really enjoying this cigar and would not hesitate to buy more. Let me know what you think when you light one up.


I had one a few years ago (feel like it didn't have a second band) it was a pretty good cigar with some awesome packaging. I may need to revisit; love that embossed coffin label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cigaraddict said:


> I had one a few years ago (feel like it didn't have a second band) it was a pretty good cigar with some awesome packaging. I may need to revisit; love that embossed coffin label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how much time this one has one as it was from a PIF, but I've got at least a month on it since. Really got good as it settled in past the first inch. The nice presentation has me considering these as xmas gifts.


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Not sure how much time this one has one as it was from a PIF, but I've got at least a month on it since. Really got good as it settled in past the first inch. The nice presentation has me considering these as xmas gifts.


I saw them on sale some place recently for an pretty reasonable price. I'll have to look again.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> I saw them on sale some place recently for an pretty reasonable price. I'll have to look again.


Let me know if you find where - I'd like to grab some more. It just keeps getting better through out the smoke.


----------



## laxntiga

Oh boy... picked a stronk cigar.
*
RoMa Craft Neanderthal* (5" x 56)



This "little" billy club of a cigar will give you your vitamin N fix for the whole day. The shape is a club. The shape makes you think it's a cute little stick. It's not, it's power hour cigar. Whew! I'm sweating.


----------



## WABOOM

never had a Classic. Not bad. Totally worth ~$2.50


----------



## TheNakedGun

Tatuaje Black


----------



## TheNakedGun

L'atelier Selection Speciale Torpedo


----------



## rockethead26

Cigar Federation Tip Top Toro from an introductory sampler. Not bad at all. Smoked that sucker for almost two hours tonight.


----------



## Chris80

I have to go to work again today so I figured why not.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Navistar said:


> High roller. &#128526; More power to you brother. Wish I could do that. I do need to support mine more. Thinking of a membership for this winter.


lol, thanks bro, but I actually only pay for things in cash. I don't have a credit card.

Not sure if that puts me in "high roller" status though. :wink2:


----------



## MikeFox87

RP Sun Grown - a nice deviation from my typical profile preference


----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre


----------



## WABOOM

what ? ^ never heard of it!!!


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> never had a Classic. Not bad. Totally worth ~$2.50


Try aging then for a few years. They become very creamy and smooth. You made me crave this 3 year old stick, so thank you. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

La Jugada - Pretty good stick


----------



## gator_79

I'm smoking an Illusion Maduro CG4. I love the Corona Gordo size.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## cigaraddict

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Worth admission rates?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cigaraddict said:


> Worth admission rates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point I'd say No. Not a bad smoke, just too many others at this price point that are superior.


----------



## Navistar

Tight draw. Can't get a fair read on this yet.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Only good RP I've had. Rested it for over a year. (Of course I'm having an imperial stout with it!)


----------



## Chris80

I have to cut grass but don't want to. The shade is almost covering the back. Off to mow I go with a delicious cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Placencia Over-runs


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a La Aurora Barrel Aged. Very spicy at the start and needs to be babysat or it'll go out. The flavour isn't bad once into it a couple inches. Once this box is done (it was a gift) I probably won't buy again.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

coffee, sweet feed and a Cuba Libre >
while watching the deer in the pasture..

001.jpg


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 80 Years. Great way to watch a sunset.


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Tried an Oliva Serie V Melanio this evening, and wasn't crazy about it. Just didn't find it very flavorful, though the aroma was nice, and the construction and draw were about perfect. Dunno...maybe there's something wrong with me, as I've heard lots of ravings about it. Honestly, I like Undercrowns much better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sir Smarty Pants said:


> Tried an Oliva Serie V Melanio this evening, and wasn't crazy about it. Just didn't find it very flavorful, though the aroma was nice, and the construction and draw were about perfect. Dunno...maybe there's something wrong with me, as I've heard lots of ravings about it. Honestly, I like Undercrowns much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the exact same expierence with the Melanio. For what I understand they need a lot of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padilla Miami Corona Gordo


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chris80 said:


> I had the exact same expierence with the Melanio. For what I understand they need a lot of rest.


Pretty much the same here. Underwhelming; especially in light of the rave reviews. I was bored by it. :frown2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Well I'm willing to aliviate all of you guy's suffering and take those melanios off your hand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAHipster

It's been a few days since I've been able to enjoy a cigar.. I did land a new job. Perhaps a celebratory smoke is in order tomorrow.


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina maduro. Good but tightly packed and a thin rg. These need a lot of humidor time. Still nice and flavorful, but they take so long to smoke. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## greenmonster714

Enjoying this Babalu cigar on vacation at Daytona Beach. It was one of the cigars sent to me by Dino...UBC30. Thank you very much Dino it was delicious.


----------



## welborn

*Starting my day off right*

Corona sized R&J Cabinet Seleccion....tastes pretty good considering it rolled outta my humidor and I stepped on it!!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Navistar

Haven't been too impressed with Ashton but this VSG could change my mind


----------



## George007

AJ Fernandez New World. A great smoke to celebrate buying a new car (AMG Mercedes). Feeling very blessed today.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

CAO Flathead V660 ... had great expectations ... the construction was excellent and had a wonderful dark wrapper. However, the taste was almost non-existent, even in the last third. I doubt I'll revisit this 'gar.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

ive let this Mason-Dixon project from SBC, that I win in a special, rest for about 11 months. I've given it the benefit of doubt.

Solid Construction, good burn and looks nice but really mediocre in the complexity. Decent mild to medium strength but a bit of old hay. Nothing other than a touch of nuts and the hay so far. I guess I better use it as a yard 'gar. Glad it was free. Wouldn't seek them out.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

WinsorHumidors said:


> CAO Flathead V660 ... had great expectations ... the construction was excellent and had a wonderful dark wrapper. However, the taste was almost non-existent, even in the last third. I doubt I'll revisit this 'gar.


How much rest did it have? I was really impressed with the CAO Cameroon, but only after a decent rest and it was gifted. I've thought about ordering them as well as trying the flat head, but if there is no real flavor, then I'll just stick to the Cameroon.

This Mason-Dixon is really got me feeling the same. I would have been pissed off had I paid solid money for this. So many alternates or seconds with much more to them in that medium category.

Mason-Dixons aren't cheap but neither are the flatheads. You could smoke Undercrowns for that price or Padron 3000.

Some things are just not meant to be anything more than wallet raiders. It's why I don't trust CA ratings at all.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@ChampagneInHand

Rest? Maybe a week (ha) ... it burned great and when I cut it the cigar was not wet ROTT. I've had others in this sampler that I bought from Neptune and had wonderful experiences with them. But this guy? Not so much. I paid $8.00ish for it.

CT


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@Navistar

That is one Hell of a stick. I have five resting in my humidor right now ... wow, I love it!


----------



## laxntiga

WABOOM said:


>


How was it? I pulled the trigger on a few bids on the devils site, and got 4 laying around. Read other reviews and said they were mild at best... looks like a morning 'gar if you ask me... the whole "breakfast blend" and all... smoke it after some bacon and eggs, with another helping of coffee at the end?

Just had this little sucker after lunch.

*UMBAGOG* Plump Corona (4"x44)




This is where it started getting real good.


Delicious.


For a better picture of how small this got. Smoke was toooo hot, had to put it down. It was too short lived.

I'm thinking of picking up a box of these in a bigger gauge. Really nice cigars. Has that maduro flavor to them like the batch of Madurito's I got, but this is complex, many more flavors. I read people get a "citrus" note, and I finally know what they mean now. One of those retrohales through the nose *SMACK* right there, tangerine/clementine/whatever it was there. Then... didn't get them as strong, but it was there.

GJ Steve Saka, hats off to you, keep em comn'


----------



## cigaraddict

Burn held up well considering the jeep doesn't have doors on it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tell us about the Jeep - lol... I'm kicking around getting one - waiting to see the diesel and pickup that is coming up.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut. Tried out a cheapy v-cutter to see if I'd like the cut....not sure I can go back now, I feel like I get a full draw without any risk of unraveling at the cap. I tried a cross v cut... an x....and it's awesome too!
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Liga Undercrown Churchill. Nice smoke. Due to the hype, I was expecting more. Maybe I was working too hard while smoking.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a Camacho Connecticut Robusto. Not a bad smoke. Had it sitting in my Tupperdore since about October or January; somewhere in there. Perhaps November.

Left a harsh bitterness on my tongue about 2/3rds the way through. Perhaps I didn't purge enough?

It never needed relighting except the wrapper; the core stayed lit, which was nice.

Started with good notes of cedar, fruit, citrus, hay, and grass, with a slight bit of cream on the finish, and a aromatic vanilla-like smoke.

Good cigar.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Currently puffing on a Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Delicious Cigar.

Rich Tobacco, Cream, Coffee, Chocolate, Earth, Sweet Spice, and a Healthy Dose of Vitamin N.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Jade Falcon said:


> Just smoked a Camacho Connecticut Robusto. Not a bad smoke.


I haven't been a huge Connecticut fan lately, but I second that... Very tasty. Vanilla and Cream.


----------



## tonyzoc

My first Black Label Trading Company Redemption. Milder than it looks but sweet and flavorful on the retrohale and allot of thick smoke...very nice.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Fuente sungrown double chateau


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Well, seeing as how I'm starting my healthy diet tomorrow I loaded up on cigars today to see if I could make myself sick of them ... four later and it didn't work.

1. CAO Flathead V660 - meh
2. Inferno Flashpoint - fabulous (@$3.75 each)
3. Oliva Serie V Melanio - fabulous
4. Asylum Dragon's Milk 7" * 52 - no more ... ever

I had great expectations for the Dragon's Milk. On the dry draw right after cutting it had a great taste ... but it ended there. It was billed as a full bodied/strength cigar from Nicaragua (the origin of many of my favorite smokes). The construction was excellent and so was the burn (had to touch up a few times but no big deal). I found it to be bland in the 1st half for a full bodied cigar. The second half it started to develop some flavor but not much. I initially thought it might be because I had smoked so much but that didn't turn out to be the case as #2 and #3 above still blew me away. So, at $15.30 each from Neptune I'd stay far away from this smoke. Heck, add four more dollars and you've got yourself a Padron. No more Dragon's Milk for this stogie lover.

Still, it was a great day, no programming crap to deal with (by choice), smoked four cigars, meditated and worked on a new humidor design (I'll post pictures soon) ... great day ... great day.

Now I can only smoke one every Sunday until I lose 50 pounds ... read a long time.

CT


----------



## cigaraddict

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tell us about the Jeep - lol... I'm kicking around getting one - waiting to see the diesel and pickup that is coming up.


Don't do it; I put in way to much money for little return. It's great but I would rather have my 250 back. JMO and I really love jeeps

35s and lifts are fun on the weekend... Commuting with them is less than ideal plus I have some weird notion that I have to buy standard transmission only so it's even less fun

Good toy.... But you could also just buy a sh!tload of cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CAO Soprano Toro


----------



## WABOOM

laxntiga said:


> How was it? I pulled the trigger on a few bids on the devils site, and got 4 laying around. Read other reviews and said they were mild at best... looks like a morning 'gar if you ask me... the whole "breakfast blend" and all... smoke it after some bacon and eggs, with another helping of coffee at the end?
> 
> Just had this little sucker after lunch.
> 
> *UMBAGOG* Plump Corona (4"x44)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where it started getting real good.
> 
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> 
> For a better picture of how small this got. Smoke was toooo hot, had to put it down. It was too short lived.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a box of these in a bigger gauge. Really nice cigars. Has that maduro flavor to them like the batch of Madurito's I got, but this is complex, many more flavors. I read people get a "citrus" note, and I finally know what they mean now. One of those retrohales through the nose *SMACK* right there, tangerine/Clementine/whatever it was there. Then... didn't get them as that strong, but it was there.
> 
> GJ Steve Saka, hats off to you, keep em comn'


I liked it. It was a light and refreshing. I would smoke one again.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno by Oliva ... 5th of the day ... I think I have a little blood left in my nicotine system ...


----------



## anthonybkny

WinsorHumidors said:


> Well, seeing as how I'm starting my healthy diet tomorrow I loaded up on cigars today to see if I could make myself sick of them ... four later and it didn't work.
> 
> 1. CAO Flathead V660 - meh
> 2. Inferno Flashpoint - fabulous (@$3.75 each)
> 3. Oliva Serie V Melanio - fabulous
> 4. Asylum Dragon's Milk 7" * 52 - no more ... ever
> 
> I had great expectations for the Dragon's Milk. On the dry draw right after cutting it had a great taste ... but it ended there. It was billed as a full bodied/strength cigar from Nicaragua (the origin of many of my favorite smokes). The construction was excellent and so was the burn (had to touch up a few times but no big deal). I found it to be bland in the 1st half for a full bodied cigar. The second half it started to develop some flavor but not much. I initially thought it might be because I had smoked so much but that didn't turn out to be the case as #2 and #3 above still blew me away. So, at $15.30 each from Neptune I'd stay far away from this smoke. Heck, add four more dollars and you've got yourself a Padron. No more Dragon's Milk for this stogie lover.
> 
> Still, it was a great day, no programming crap to deal with (by choice), smoked four cigars, meditated and worked on a new humidor design (I'll post pictures soon) ... great day ... great day.
> 
> Now I can only smoke one every Sunday until I lose 50 pounds ... read a long time.
> 
> CT


never smoked a dragons milk but could it be that your pallete was fried after having 3 cigars?


----------



## WABOOM

Swisher Sweet. 
oops I meant Acid Blondie


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WinsorHumidors said:


> Inferno by Oliva ... 5th of the day ... I think I have a little blood left in my nicotine system ...


My God man, you could take a blood transfusion from Keith Richards.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva Master blends. These have had plenty of rest, but I have to say while the cigar doesn't suck, there are many better cigars in this price range or for far less.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. Another day in paradise.


----------



## Champagne InHand

jgarcia9102 said:


> Currently puffing on a Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Delicious Cigar.
> 
> Rich Tobacco, Cream, Coffee, Chocolate, Earth, Sweet Spice, and a Healthy Dose of Vitamin N.


These are great cigars. So glad I bought a box of them last year as well as the Criollo wrapped torpedoes. Solid sticks that never have met me down. Plus for ligero they aren't overpowered if you pace yourself.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Churchill by Oliva ... so much for the healthy diet ... the best laid plans of mice and men!


----------



## jgarcia9102

WinsorHumidors said:


> Inferno Churchill by Oliva ... so much for the healthy diet ... the best laid plans of mice and men!


I think you might be doing this wrong... you smoke cigars, not eat them! Much fewer calories this way, and 0 grams of saturated fat.


----------



## Navistar

RP edge Sumatra = dog rocket


----------



## Regiampiero

WinsorHumidors said:


> Well, seeing as how I'm starting my healthy diet tomorrow I loaded up on cigars today to see if I could make myself sick of them
> 
> I had great expectations for the Dragon's Milk.
> 
> Now I can only smoke one every Sunday until I lose 50 pounds ... read a long time.
> 
> CT


Yea those were pretty gimmicky, but I hope it didn't turn you off of the Dragon's Milk beer. Not that you could drink one now .
I've also been on a diet for the past 3 weeks which leads me to following question. Why are you quiting cigars if you just want to lose wait? I lost 25 pounds already and been smoking 1 every day, after all you need your daily vitamins. Including vitamin N. lol...good luck brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Oliva Master blends. These have had plenty of rest, but I have to say while the cigar doesn't suck, there are many better cigars in this price range or for far less.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I don't know about that, although I don't know how much you paid. I often get then at 5 per torpedo, and at that price point they're pretty good. Definitely not at MSRP though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Man I hope I got to have a stick tonight. Reading all these posts is making me extremely envious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Smoking my second nica second (redundant much?) after completely forgetting about them for 2 years. Not bad at all. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh yea!
I cannot keep this stick lit to save my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Oliva Master blends. These have had plenty of rest, but I have to say while the cigar doesn't suck, there are many better cigars in this price range or for far less.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've found that those really shine after at least two years....


----------



## twink

Had a chance to smoke a Quroum short after breathing class today an then lunch on the Ohio river, fried chicken an slaw...
007.jpg
009.jpg


----------



## SoCal Gunner

twink said:


> Had a chance to smoke a Quroum short after breathing class today


Breathing Class?


----------



## JLee73

WABOOM said:


> Swisher Sweet.
> oops I meant Acid Blondie


My wife loves them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey316g

Ghurka Beauty.... Never need to do that again


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Oh yea!
> I cannot keep this stick lit to save my life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange. Never had a problem with those before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Breathing Class?


Pendant wife I'm guessing. Or maybe it's just yoga.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Laxn's cigar lounge has been activated.



Box fan reversed to blow smoke outside. Table extended for ashtray. My old gaming laptop works perfect for cruising forums and watching movies/anime (don't judge me).



That oily wrapper... mmm hmmmm.


This is when it started getting real good.

Time to play some tanks (World of Tanks - an online game)!


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Strange. Never had a problem with those before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've always had problems keeping my sticks lit. I think I'm going to ditch the wooden humidors and finally just go to tupperdors. I don't think I have a choice anymore. Going to try KL as well. Bovedas are to expensive considering all the reading I've done on the KL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## twink

SoCal Gunner said:


> Breathing Class?


yep, thru your nose, out your mouth, twice a wk. insurance required..checkin my oxygen saturation and lung function...had to walk on the treadmill today and watch a video about how to breath while I walk. Its a joke to me I walk farther twice a day doing chores..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ams417

Tatuaje Tattoo, very nice, I like it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

First one...


----------



## AZ330FZL

JLee73 said:


> My wife loves them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My fiancé loves them too.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Navistar said:


> RP edge Sumatra = dog rocket


Funny as I tried the same well rested stick and thought the same thing. I just don't get RP the Edge cigars in general and I have tried to have an open mind.

The flavors aren't very complex or consistent. They build is iffy at times and the wrappers don't compare with other brands even at their price level.

They do have good construction, but does that really matter in such a competitive market.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

twink said:


> yep, thru your nose, out your mouth, twice a wk. insurance required..checkin my oxygen saturation and lung function...had to walk on the treadmill today and watch a video about how to breath while I walk. Its a joke to me I walk farther twice a day doing chores..:vs_laugh:


I'm a respiratory therapist, though I'm retired. If you ever need coaching we could FaceTime. Breath using your belly. It doesn't seem as natural as it should for those that smoked cigarettes and such for years and years as well as many of us with a bit of a belly. Still it's how Mother Nature designed it. Slowly inhale, passively exhale. Don't rush it.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I've always had problems keeping my sticks lit. I think I'm going to ditch the wooden humidors and finally just go to tupperdors. I don't think I have a choice anymore. Going to try KL as well. Bovedas are to expensive considering all the reading I've done on the KL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With KL in tupperdors you won't burn through the Boveda bags but you will have the regulation. I'm still a sucker for boxes and have 3 bigger ones, but far more tupperdors with way more room. In a big tupperdor you can put the whole box in or use trays. I like pulling sticks from boxes as they help regulate the humidity a bit when in the tupperdors.

On the boxes, I keep a few big bovedas, plus a Xikar crystals pot and try to wipe down the cedar seals every other week with cigar juice PG and DW blends. Of course we have high humidity here in all seasons but the dead of Winter.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## twink

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm a respiratory therapist, though I'm retired. If you ever need coaching we could FaceTime. Breath using your belly. It doesn't seem as natural as it should for those that smoked cigarettes and such for years and years as well as many of us with a bit of a belly. Still it's how Mother Nature designed it. Slowly inhale, passively exhale. Don't rush it.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


thanks for the offer. I do appreciate it....>


----------



## twink

This is a RAZ, It is a selection of tobaccos chosen for my tastes and hand rolled for me by RAZ, his grandfather rolled, his father rolled, and now he rolls. >
002.jpg


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> I've always had problems keeping my sticks lit. I think I'm going to ditch the wooden humidors and finally just go to tupperdors. I don't think I have a choice anymore. Going to try KL as well. Bovedas are to expensive considering all the reading I've done on the KL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that's a problem. Got a good solid seal? 
As far as bovedas. They're a bit expensive at the beginning, but if you recharge them they're cheaper in the long run. I don't use them much my self (because I'm partial to beads), but they both work essentially in the same way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing up my morning smoke. An Illusione cg:4 White Horse Maduro. I'm starting to remember why I liked the Maduro version of the cg:4 to start. I flip flop on which is better, the natural or the maduro, but either one is an excellent smoke.

With iced Pepsi and a splash of spiced rum to make is taste a bit less sweet. Great pairing.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## php007

Some Monday Poker and Cigars


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno by Oliva ... 12 sampler pack for $10 which is $0.83 per stick ... yummy.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

I thought I'd go through the entire month of August and list all of the different cigars that people smoked ... but more importantly what they thought of them ... just in case someone might want to try a new stick that someone else really liked ... or avoid those that one really hated. I got to the fourth page in Word and gave up. Figure I'll start again in September and keep up with it daily ... that is if anyone appreciates this. Had some fun with one of them ... can you pick it out? Also, it makes it really easy when you type the name of the stogie instead of making me try to figure out the label (ha)! When I find a really good review I'll tack on a hyperlink.

Hesitant Pirate 50 x7'
Casa Fernandez MIAMI Reserva
CAO Cameroon Box Press - so, so
Cohiba Nicaragua
Warped La Hacienda
Dino Estate Undercrown
Divinia Ave Maria
Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series Mad Toro
Cusano 18 Double Connecticut - enjoyed it &#8230; good light smoke
Padron 1926 Maduro
5 Vegas A
Jericho Hill 6.5" * 46 - liked &#8230; has a kick to them
Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary - not too impressed
La Imperiosa Nicaragua 
C.O. Jones
AF Chateau Fuente Sun Grow - loved it
Undercrown Gordito
Fuente Short Story - l love these little guys!
SOSA Third Harvest - good
Kentucky Fired Cured Fat Molly
Joya Nicaragua Antaño 1970
Carlos Toraño Loyal - nice &#8230; easy draw
Padron 50th &#8230; damn
Intemperance BA XXI Intrigue - no touch ups required
Illusione MJ12
Padron 1964 Maduro - give me a x000 over these
Man-O-War Ruination
Foundry Chillin Moose Gigante (6x60) - A bit mild for my liking but, still enjoyable
AB Black Market
Oliva O
Esteban Carrera 12 Year Connecticut
Obsidian White Noise
PDR's AFR-75 Sublime (5" x 56)
Padron 3000 Maduro
Camacho C
Ave Maria Crusader
Baccarat The Game Maduro Robusto - Man, that was a tasty little smoke!
Oliva O Torpedo
Liga Privada
Rocky Patel The Edge
Padron 2000
Oliva V Melanio Figurado
Arganese
Aging Room F55 Quattro
HDM Excalibur
RyJ Viejo - fantastic &#8230; with problems
64 Príncipe Natural
Villiger Export - Maduro (4" x 37) - *thumbs up man* this does the trick!
Padron 1964 Maduro Anniversary
Qurorum Short
Illusione Epernay Le Grande - mellow but tasty
*Famous - Buenos Maduritos (4" x 42) -I FOUND IT! Found it, found it, found it! I found my daily work smoke*
MoW Armada - pretty good
Camacho Triple Maduro - not bad
Herrera Esteli
Aroma de Cuba - great
LFD Suave
Camacho Ecuador Robusto - Pepper powerhouse
Ashton VSG - makes you see God
CAO Italia
5 Vegas Gold - not bad for $2.00 &#8230; okay &#8230; almost too mild
Impromptu Silent Shout
PDR Dark Harvest 2012 Maduro
Fuente Rothschild
Perdomo Limited Edition 2003 - box worthy
Padron Coritcos (4.5" x 36)
Epernay Le Elegance - these are just so great
Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona (3.75" x 46) - smoked it to the nub
Padron 64 Anniversary Príncipe Natural 
Commacho Triple Maduro - enormous amounts of dark chocolate
Tatuaje Verocu
Crowned Heads La Imperiosa
Padron 1926
RoMa Craft Intemperence XVII - really like &#8230; floral and smooth
Ave Maria Argentum - espresso bomb - decent stick
CAO MX2
EP Carrillo La Historia
Oliva V
Hoyo De Monterrey Petite 
Famous 10 Connecticut - very, very mild
Diesel Unlimited
Sancho Panza Quixote
Illusione MJ 12 - tasty
RyJ Wide Churchills
Padilla Habano - need to pick up more
Oliva G
Padron 1926 80 Years
AF Don Carlos #3
A. Fuente Anejo #77 Shark - Very few times I will touch a Fuente but when I do it is this one
Cusano Magnum - turned nasty not 5 minutes later
Victor Sinclair, Bohemian Bamboo, 5" * 50 - Not a bad little cigar
CAO VR
Opus X
Fuente #4
Fuente Don Carlos #2
Herrera Esteli Norteno Lonsdale (6.5" x 44) - smoke is marvelous
Alec Bradley Prensado (7" * 48)
Asylum 13
8-5-8 Flor Fina
Illusione 68 Bambone
5 Vegas Triple-A Torpedo (6.2" x 52)
AF Hemingway
Cohiba Comador - good smoke &#8230; not buying more
Aging Room Small Batch M356ii
Lagunitas
Padron 7000
NUB Café
La Duena Petit Robusto (4.5" x 52) - Quick smoke! Not a bad cigar.
La Duena Belecoso
Camacho American Barrel Aged Toro - really good
Diesel Wicked
Oliva Serie G Robusto Cameroons 
Gurkha Regent Torpedo - It was so bad I didn't even finish a third
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - really good &#8230; box worthy
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

La Gloria Serie R. Uhh, that started as a mediocre smoke, and turned into disappointment. I kind of want to flip my table in a rage, I'm not sure what I just put in my mouth. Totally unexpected

Thanks a lot, Jack. You just had to send me those ISOM sticks... I can never look at natural wrapper NCs the same way. No comparison.


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO mx2


----------



## laxntiga

After smoking multiples of them Madurito's, they are a bit harsh in the beginning I think. They get smoother about halfway through. I think of it as a 20-25 min work out with Nico.

Not as boring as the Villiger though... only if them Umbagog's cost as much as these Madurito's...

Smoked one today!







Nub'ing a cigar really does take patience. Oh, my poor poor lips. Sorry tongue, sorry.


----------



## Sprouthog

Baitfish


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana 2....


----------



## anthonybkny

Short story to end the evening session


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying this house blend from a localish B&M (1 hour drive each way). These are really solid smokes for just relaxing with. Really enjoy the Sumatra wrapper.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I've always had problems keeping my sticks lit. I think I'm going to ditch the wooden humidors and finally just go to tupperdors. I don't think I have a choice anymore. Going to try KL as well. Bovedas are to expensive considering all the reading I've done on the KL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're not if you recharge them mate....


----------



## Regiampiero

Amelia Isabelle said:


> La Gloria Serie R. Uhh, that started as a mediocre smoke, and turned into disappointment. I kind of want to flip my table in a rage, I'm not sure what I just put in my mouth. Totally unexpected
> 
> Thanks a lot, Jack. You just had to send me those ISOM sticks... I can never look at natural wrapper NCs the same way. No comparison.


That's strange. What number was it? I know the big one have problems, but I love the #5.

Releagueded to the garage tonight thanks to mother nature. Enjoying a vintage 1990 from rocky. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Fuente Short Story paired with a Polygamy Porter.


----------



## WABOOM

great flavors but hard to justify price.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Regiampiero said:


> That's strange. What number was it? I know the big one have problems, but I love the #5.


It was a bigger one... A number six, I think. Natural. Not a size of cigar that I'd normally seek out on my own, I got it at a B&M about a year ago (I think I grabbed it because it was on sale).
It was my first LGC anything, but it takes a lot more than one dud stick for me to veer away. I'll be smoking more, I'm sure.


----------



## gator_79

One of my favorites!!!

I'm currently smoking a Vieje S&B ? the one with the black and gray band. Can anyone point me in the direction to post picks here?



D307P said:


>


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another RoMa craft Intemperence BA XXI. I thought it was good, but like the EC XVIII much better. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Matthew Turner

Performs Factory Tour Blend Sun Grown Toro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Matthew Turner said:


> Performs Factory Tour Blend Sun Grown Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts? Review?


----------



## Matthew Turner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thoughts? Review?


The first 20 minutes is interesting. Characteristic Perdomo sweetness but with copious amounts of berry and citrus. I don't have the palate to describe what berries or citrus fruits but it is very pronounced.

My wife just got home from her first night of grad school so I'll probably be doing more listening than analyzing tobacco flavors for the next hour.

I'll post any final thoughts in a bit.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padilla Dominus Toro


----------



## Matthew Turner

Matthew Turner said:


> The first 20 minutes is interesting. Characteristic Perdomo sweetness but with copious amounts of berry and citrus. I don't have the palate to describe what berries or citrus fruits but it is very pronounced.
> 
> My wife just got home from her first night of grad school so I'll probably be doing more listening than analyzing tobacco flavors for the next hour.
> 
> I'll post any final thoughts in a bit.


UPDATE

The fruity citrus continued but became a little bit subdued or I became accustomed to it. About half way though I started getting some light pepper and the sweetnesses turned to vanilla or caramel with maybe a little bit of coffee. I wouldn't say it was super complex but my palate might not be good enough to recognize too many flavors and aromas at one time. It definitely finished with a chocolaty super-full body kick that I wasn't expecting.

I'm sure a lot of nuance that more experienced cigars smokers would pick up just passes over my tongue. I'm probably not the most reliable reviewer especially when the flavor notes are on the sweeter side. It was definitely different, to me at least, than the other sun grown Perdomos but still kept true to what I believe is the signature Perdomo flavor.

This was a whim purchase at a local lounge earlier in the week. Another customer was in the humidor and suggested the Factory Tour Blend based on some of the other sticks I was looking at. I will look to pick up a 5er if any of the online retailers are selling this limited line. Though I've had many Perdomos and have enjoyed them well enough, I've never seriously thought of investing in a bunch of them.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I had a Flor De Copan Robusto earlier.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII Charity to enjoy a cloudy, breezy afternoon. Love these smokes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Vincenzo

La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Natural


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Another RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII Charity to enjoy a cloudy, breezy afternoon. Love these smokes.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I think Roma Craft should start paying you advertising fees because you're turning me into that direction with every post.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Started off the day with the daily, Inferno Flashpoint, then I gave birth to a brand new Winsor and had to award myself with a Crowned Heads La Imperiosa Double Robusto ... $113.00/box (wholesale) ... before additional stuff like shipping and 12.8% excise tax. The latter was perfect, burn and taste, fabulous, box worthy.

CT


----------



## rockethead26

Another nice humi, CT!


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro......


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> They're not if you recharge them mate....


I tried recharging. It didn't work at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Padron Churchill Maduro. Excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I tried recharging. It didn't work at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's how I do it. Use DW and I put a new sponge under the little bowl which is basically floating in the big bowl and has room around the sides to allow the moisture to move. It takes me a good month at least depending on how many I'm re-charging. I always have some re-charging, but still have some new ones from my 12 pack in case I get behind.......


----------



## Regiampiero

Finally trying one of these. Didn't know they add a sweet cap, I'm not sure how to feel about that. Really good overall, but dominated by an acid-like sweetness. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Finally trying one of these. Didn't know they add a sweet cap, I'm not sure how to feel about that. Really good overall, but dominated by an acid-like sweetness.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Those are my favorite morning sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

mighty tired and tomorrow is a work day so a Villiger Sumatra No. 7


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WABOOM

maduro belicoso. It was wonderful.


----------



## laxntiga

Thank God for Thermacell.






Good to the nub


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte #2, which was very good. Medium strength. Nuts and nutmeg. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Double Toro (I found my new favorite size)

This was a finger burner ... smoked it to the nub ... perfect burn ... long ash ... box worthy. It is full bodied and full strength (which I found out when I stood up ... ha). It also had great flavors that changed ... peppery at first then mellowed in the last thrid.

CT


----------



## Vincenzo

Gurkha Shaggy for me this morning. Pairs well with my New Orleans chicory coffee


----------



## Champagne InHand

Futuro 2015. Draw is a bit lose to begin with. It's gone out on me once. It's windy, but I don't mind. Good cigar though I think I like the La Hacienda more. I would choose shorter vitola next time but I have a box of these aging.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Grey Goose

Punch LC








These little London Clubs need to rest out of the cello and get some age on them, but then for like only a buck a stick you are well rewarded with a great smoke!


----------



## Ivan Lipko

Today I have had a Partagas Connoisseur #1. A mellow cigar, with some earthy, nutty notes. A little bit of spice and wood too. As it happens so often with the CC it's had a very suspicious draw, it started alright, then the draw got tighter, then the puffs started coming easier and then it tightened up completely again. I had to stop about 3/4 down to the end. 
Would probably give it 88-89 points. Solid choice and could be a good introduction to cigars in general. Will certainly please an occasional smoker, it is so mild.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ivan Lipko said:


> Today I have had a Partagas Connoisseur #1. A mellow cigar, with some earthy, nutty notes. A little bit of spice and wood too. As it happens so often with the CC it's had a very suspicious draw, it started alright, then the draw got tighter, then the puffs started coming easier and then it tightened up completely again. I had to stop about 3/4 down to the end.
> Would probably give it 88-89 points. Solid choice and could be a good introduction to cigars in general. Will certainly please an occasional smoker, it is so mild.


Wrong thread @*Ivan Lipko*. This one is for non-Cubans. Please wait until you are eligible to post in the "Habanos" sub-forum to discuss CC's, and then do so only in that sub-section. I realize there are no restrictions on them where you live, but the majority of forum members are in the US. Hence, Puff has special rules regarding discussion of CC's that by necessity must apply to all members, US and non-US alike.


----------



## Ivan Lipko

Oh, sorry. I can delete the post if needed.


----------



## Ivan Lipko

OK, I feel like I need to share my experience with another cigar, which I had two days ago. 
Padron 1964 45 years in Natural wrapper. I could actually make a review on this one, but since I didn't take any photos I think it qualifies for this thread better.

The cigar which bought as a single was in a cello wrapper. Upon opening it I found this exact stick wasn't of the best quality. The wrapper was fairly pale, with some bare spots and even some ruptures (not sure if this is the word, but the wrapper was broken in some places). The foot was also overly compressed. All of this was probably due to mishandling at the cigar shop. Anyway, I lit it up to find yet another remarkable piece of cigar craft or is it cigar making art?!
This isn't a review so I won't get into too much detail, but the complexity and creamy smoothness were there. Ever present sweetness, perfectly balanced by some woody and spicy notes, some earth, chocolate, cocoa bean and floral, even nutmeg. Honestly I an not qualified to name all the nuances.

Now, I am dying to get my hands on a box of Maduros which are currently out of stock everywhere in Russia. For now, the best Padron I've had in my life (and top 3 overall). Better than 80.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Flashpoint Churchill my daily smoke @ $3.50/ea.

CT


----------



## droy1958




----------



## cigaraddict

I'm all for "dark flavors" but this hit me so hard with campfire/oiliness I almost put it down. If I smoked this to close to the gulf, BP would get fined....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^lol


----------



## Navistar

Not terrible. Not great. Think I liked the VSG more and they cost a little less


----------



## droy1958

laxntiga said:


> Thank God for Thermacell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to the nub


I assume you like these. I bought 8 or ten of them for the farm a few years back when they were on sale and never used them.....


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO Italia, while checking out my new toy for the wineador


----------



## droy1958

cigaraddict said:


> I'm all for "dark flavors" but this hit me so hard with campfire/oiliness I almost put it down. If I smoked this to close to the gulf, BP would get fined....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not anything compared to the Kentucky Fired Cured. Both are excellent smokes from Drew Estates....


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## Regiampiero

droy1958 said:


> That's not anything compared to the Kentucky Fired Cured. Both are excellent smokes from Drew Estates....


I was just about to say, maybe it was rested at the warehouse next to a fresh batch of Kentucky fire cured.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm smoking an anejo 55 because why not? I've constantly passed on expensive sticks this summer in the hopes of better conditions, and now the summer is almost over and I've not smoke any of them. Learn from my mistakes, Smoke'm if you got'm. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

George007 said:


> Padron 1964 Maduro


Good choice. Think I will break one of these out tonight after finishing this Ashton.


----------



## cigaraddict

Regiampiero said:


> I'm smoking an anejo 55 because why not? I've constantly passed on expensive sticks this summer in the hopes of better conditions, and now the summer is almost over and I've not smoke any of them. Learn from my mistakes, Smoke'm if you got'm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ding ding ding, winner winner

Number of days in life guaranteed=0

Light them up

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Reached for the sampler drawer tonight to try something new. Came up with the Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo. So far more than I expected, not a lot of varying flavours but a solid smoke nonetheless and much smoother than I thought it would be.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Neya F8 - First crack at this one: great flavor, smooth smoke. Complexity. Cool to the nub. This is a darn good cigar.


----------



## laxntiga

Hey! It was just a Nica Rustica type of day.



Talk about nice and strong, but smooth cigar. A+ Mr. Drew!


----------



## tonyzoc

droy1958 said:


> Here's how I do it. Use DW and I put a new sponge under the little bowl which is basically floating in the big bowl and has room around the sides to allow the moisture to move. It takes me a good month at least depending on how many I'm re-charging. I always have some re-charging, but still have some new ones from my 12 pack in case I get behind.......


I put the boveda right in the distilled water in a Tupperware container. I've gone from bone dry to totally rehydrated and even swelling in 7-10 days.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I don't always post final third picture, but when I do...no no its not dos equis.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

These dam Man O War have some spice to them but I likey


----------



## tonyzoc

Kristoff Galerones DR4


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

tonyzoc said:


> Kristoff Galerones DR4
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's new. How's it treating you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> I put the boveda right in the distilled water in a Tupperware container. I've gone from bone dry to totally rehydrated and even swelling in 7-10 days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Never tried it that way. Do you think that it compromises the outside packaging?....


----------



## WABOOM

8-5-8 Flor Fina


----------



## droy1958

tonyzoc said:


> Kristoff Galerones DR4
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Never had a Kristoff' that I didn't enjoy.....


----------



## Chris80

Fuente Natural Rothschild tonight. Sorry no pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

A Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Matthew Turner

I'm starting to develop a taste for Fuente. These certainly help. I need to find a box without risking divorce.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

tonyzoc said:


> I put the boveda right in the distilled water in a Tupperware container. I've gone from bone dry to totally rehydrated and even swelling in 7-10 days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I tried that as well but only for several hours. By the next day they were dried out again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

I had to work late yesterday so I'm having my Fuente on Saturday morning.


----------



## Grey Goose

Getting my Fuente Friday on a little early this morning, or late as the case may be...

Have a great weekend fellas!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV. Gibraltar Jamon Jamon.









This is an amazing little stick. So solid, so tasty. Where have you been all my life Robert Caldwell? These are up there with Sime of my favorite cigars like Illusione and RoMa craft. Nutmeg, coriander, nuts, creamy a touch of dried fig. Smooth and some of the most solidly built sticks out there.

I love the 4 x 44 vitola, up there with 4 x 46 and 4 x 52.

Next time SBC has Caldwell goes on sale I'm buying a box of Ling Live the King. Maybe the Kung is Dead.

Excellent stick and at a box price if $78, a steal. I would pay double and be okay with that.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

This natural is good but missing that something special a maduro has.


----------



## tonyzoc

Regiampiero said:


> That's new. How's it treating you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It was excellent. Perfect burn, mild but flavorful.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

droy1958 said:


> Never tried it that way. Do you think that it compromises the outside packaging?....


Surprisingly no. I just pay it down with a towel and let the outside air dry. Good for another 6 months.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Columbia


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

just fired up this churchhill


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first Undercrown FFP. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## eliot

Man O War Ruination.


----------



## anthonybkny

Ryj at the beach


----------



## Steve C.

Had a nicely rested Aurora Cameroon Churchill this am. Very pleasant three hour smoke, with a delicious finish I'm still tasting six hours later. Can't beat these for forty something boxes ( when on sale). Beats the hell out of FDO's and a lot of others in that price range and beyond imo.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB 2nds Churchill


----------



## Navistar

Having a La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro. I don't like it and I am finding it more and more difficult to satisfy my palate.


----------



## Turkmen

Struggling with neanderthal. It started tunneling from the get go. I still have a hope that it could be somebody

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Something mild after taking the loss in the first game of the 35+ playoffs. Allowed 3 runs in 7 innings but we didn't hit. Not a bad season.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Currently puffing on a Flor De Las Antillas. The draw is tight on this one so I doubt I'll nub it but the flavour is great.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

@ Jungle Jim's Cigar Fest. Came up last night as well. Great time. Missed the sales today, but oh well.

And FYI, @curmudgeonista I talked to the GM of their Humidor last night about your Modus Tool. Got to get his contact info tonight or next time I see him to shoot to you. He seemed pretty interested in it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Nice and smooth power house. @Rondo, give this a try next.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Burning and tasting good. This is another performer. My last experience with Centurion was great. I have 7 more.


----------



## cigaraddict

I am not a huge fan of Mexican San Andrés wrappers; when blended well they add a gritty dryness that shows a blends sweetness and richness well. When blended poorly they are just gritty and dry... This is walking the line towards the latter...








p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Some cigars from today.

Padron Londres





You know why the label is so small? It's because Padron wants us to enjoy the cigar down to the nub. Less paper for him, more enjoyment for us, it works.

Didn't rain, so went back out there with a bottle of water and a a Kristoff Maduro Ligero.




The view.


Beautiful colors!



Really nice cigar~


----------



## Bird-Dog

TCstr8 said:


> And FYI, @*curmudgeonista* I talked to the GM of their Humidor last night about your Modus Tool. Got to get his contact info tonight or next time I see him to shoot to you. He seemed pretty interested in it.


Thanks mate! Very nice of you to spread the word!


----------



## jgarcia9102

Just enjoyed my first work of art natural courtesy of @*Drmccoy*

It started off rich and sweet, as I'd expect from the Cameroon perfecto. It quickly became dark chocolate as it opened up, and then more leathery as it progressed.

Very nice smoke, flawless construction, but I think I prefer the VSG Perfecto I smoked a couple weeks back. It was at least more memorable.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

MrCrowley39 said:


> Currently puffing on a Flor De Las Antillas. The draw is tight on this one so I doubt I'll nub it but the flavour is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I had one of these tonight as well. Draw was ok, but had to touch up and relight several times. Shouldn't have been an rH problem, as it had 13 months at 63% on it. Flavor was complex and great though, otherwise. The burn issues did put a damper on the experience .


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turkmen said:


> Struggling with neanderthal. It started tunneling from the get go. I still have a hope that it could be somebody
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had the Neanderthal, but does it have a huge ring gauge? I was less than impressed by the FFP. Cracked in the back as I was smoking it. Leathery, with dried bakers cocoa and earthy. I was a bit disappointed in that Undercrown

I have held of on the RoMa craft CroMagnon as well as they are Maduro wrappers on,y and like the Aquatine, tend only to be found in larger ring gauges, though I can do the knuckle dragged just fine at 52rg.

Still, I'm done with much larger than 52, unless it's a very rare cigar. Bummer about the Neanderthal.

As for San Andreas wrappers, I'm not a big fan of them either, which is why I avoid one of the Caldwell JV lines all together. I'm much happier with EC shade or Sungrown, Habano, Colorado, Criollo, Rosado, Cameroon, and even Sumatran with Maduro from time to time. Regular Connie from time to time, but I like to stick to the regular natural wrappers more than the ones used in most newer, fancy blends these days.

Not a huge fan of Claro or Oscuro either, but I have had examples of e Rey wrapper that has been very good as well as examples of many bad examples too.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Its been a while since I've had one these. Great morning smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Morning smoke on tomato sauce day. For all the degos here, you know how great this day is. 10 hours of unpaid physical labor where half the family doesn't show up. lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Morning smoke on tomato sauce day. For all the degos here, you know how great this day is. 10 hours of unpaid physical labor where half the family doesn't show up. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


We had what we call "gravy" every Sunday growing up. My mother would spend hours cooking. I used to help her roll the meatballs. I still do sometimes. She always made a months worth at a time. For Christmas I got a pasta machine so we recently made our own parpadelle. It was sooooo good.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> We had what we call "gravy" every Sunday growing up. My mother would spend hours cooking. I used to help her roll the meatballs. I still do sometimes. She always made a months worth at a time. For Christmas I got a pasta machine so we recently made our own parpadelle. It was sooooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Tonight the ladies should have some home made maccheroni to go with the fresh tomato sauce. Keeping traditions alive brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Nice! Tonight the ladies should have some home made maccheroni to go with the fresh tomato sauce. Keeping traditions alive brother.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Absolutely. With the way times have changed in this country, family traditions are turning into the only pure things we have left. 
Absolutely not getting political here haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

It's not unpaid labor in the end.


----------



## WABOOM

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra Jamon Jamon.

These are really delishious.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Stick #2 coincidently another Honduran.









Dry cedary smoke on the draw, chocolate milk on the retroX. Short finish. Mild at the start. I haven't had one of these in a long time. I remember I like them I just don't remember all the flavors. 
Consistent all the way through with no changes except it moved more to a strong medium in the nub.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MikeFox87

G2 Turbo - much better with some time on it


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Family Blend Churchill


----------



## tonyzoc

Padron 64 Principe maduro with a lemonade on a sweltering day.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Cherry for me today. Another wonderful Roma Craft to check off the list. Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 

































AZ330FZL


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Same ol' same ol' Inferno Flashpoint Torpedo by Oliva

CT


----------



## Turkmen

Champagne InHand said:


> I haven't had the Neanderthal, but does it have a huge ring gauge? I was less than impressed by the FFP. Cracked in the back as I was smoking it. Leathery, with dried bakers cocoa and earthy. I was a bit disappointed in that Undercrown
> 
> I have held of on the RoMa craft CroMagnon as well as they are Maduro wrappers on,y and like the Aquatine, tend only to be found in larger ring gauges, though I can do the knuckle dragged just fine at 52rg.
> 
> Still, I'm done with much larger than 52, unless it's a very rare cigar. Bummer about the Neanderthal.
> 
> As for San Andreas wrappers, I'm not a big fan of them either, which is why I avoid one of the Caldwell JV lines all together. I'm much happier with EC shade or Sungrown, Habano, Colorado, Criollo, Rosado, Cameroon, and even Sumatran with Maduro from time to time. Regular Connie from time to time, but I like to stick to the regular natural wrappers more than the ones used in most newer, fancy blends these days.
> 
> Not a huge fan of Claro or Oscuro either, but I have had examples of e Rey wrapper that has been very good as well as examples of many bad examples too.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Yes it does, rg is 54-56. I would recommend it to someone who really likes spicy - woody flavor (I mean really spicy). I have few more resting, I guess I'll revisit in few months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I don't know why but I felt the need to try this monster sized Diesel Rage in Double Toro. It came in a sampler and tonight it just called out to me when I opened the sampler drawer.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

After a full days work came the reward. Fresh sauce and home made pasta, with a room 101 Daruma gold. 

And because I've been a good boy and lost over 25 bls in less than a month, I'm enjoying a magic hat and an aging room as a night cap. 

Good wishes to all of you, and happy Sunday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

RP Royale


----------



## Cibao Valley

Nub Habano:


----------



## Vincenzo

Cavalier Genève White Series
Its terrific.


----------



## selpo

Regiampiero said:


> After a full days work came the reward. Fresh sauce and home made pasta, with a room 101 Daruma gold.
> 
> And because I've been a good boy and lost over 25 bls in less than a month, I'm enjoying a magic hat and an aging room as a night cap.
> 
> Good wishes to all of you, and happy Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your weight loss! Now the trick is to keep it off- should not be a problem if you made lifestyle changes and not follow a fad diet or take weight loss meds. Keep it up and may you have a long and healthy life!


----------



## Regiampiero

Vincenzo said:


> Cavalier Genève White Series
> Its terrific.


Never had a gold plated cigar before, does it affect the flavor? I was once offered a Daniel Marshall, but the gold just put me off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Headley Grange. Such a good smoke!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

With my morning coffee I had my first KFC and was not impressed, after dinner i had a RP Catch 22.


----------



## Chris80

And two draws later....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> And two draws later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of the wooden humidor?


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> With my morning coffee I had my first KFC and was not impressed, after dinner i had a RP Catch 22.


oh my... KFCs are not a morning smoke !!!


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> Out of the wooden humidor?


You are gonna laugh at this. Yes it's out of the big one. The little one.......hinge is loose. Was loose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Montecristo Platinum








these are my favorite NC montecristo


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> oh my... KFCs are not a morning smoke !!!


Yea, in hindsight I should have smoked the first later and latter first.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Crowned Head... couldn't take a pic in hand because I still have Hoppes#9 under my fingernails from the 1911 Armorer's course I took yesterday.



















Update - Damn fine cigar, very enjoyable.


----------



## gtechva

Asylum Straight Jacket


----------



## SoCal Gunner

rockethead26 said:


> Hedley Grange. Such a good smoke!


Wow, went to go back through the last couple days after I posted and found this one. 
I'm enjoying one of these as I type this.


----------



## JLee73

La Perla Habana Classic. Nice mild cigar to finish the weekend. Nice leather taste with a hint of coffee on the end.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

Rocky Patel the Edge Corojo robusto 
I reversed the foot band a made a head band instead. 








packaged in this humidified wrapper.








and protected by this little guy smallest Boveda packet I have ever seen!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Churchill ... 1/2 way through it started to burn wonky so I trimmed it back to unburnt tobacco and found a massive two-inch stem ... pulled it out with my teeth. I relit ... one saved smoke. One stem in around 20 smokes ... not too shabby Oliva ... not too shabby.

CT


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started today with a small AF club cubanito. I'm learning that just the tiniest cut on the back and smaller puffs make these little guys much more enjoyable. 

They don't have the same complexities of bigger sticks but a nice 20 minute smoke with your choice of warm morning beverage. For times when you don't have 30-50 minutes to enjoy things, but have a hankering to smoke while drinking up. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

rockethead26 said:


> Headley Grange. Such a good smoke!


These are by far my favorite CH cigar. Strangely enough the box of coronas I bought are much stronger in flavor than the Robusto 10 packs I have previously purchased. Less graham cracker and creamed honey, and more wood and touches of spice.

All around I prefer them to the Jericho Hills and Four Kicks though those sticks aren't bad either.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Robert Fouch

Mantequilla from a recent JR Auction .. I know these were good in 2005 and have been gone for several years . My though was these were aged 10-12 years . Ive smoked 2 one with a very dark oily wrapper and one lighter less wet look. The flavor is good but almost guaranteed to be no age on these .. The jury is still out ...


----------



## Vincenzo

Regiampiero said:


> Never had a gold plated cigar before, does it affect the flavor? I was once offered a Daniel Marshall, but the gold just put me off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have never noticed a flavor change. It was consistent the entire smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting this afternoon right with an Oliva Serie V Memanio figurado. It's had a years rest and quite good. 









Nice combo of earth, mocha and nuts. Got a long ways to go before the full flavors come out but I would call this medium at best now that this has tested properly.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## George007

Padron 1964 80 Years.


----------



## welborn

Champagne InHand said:


> Starting this afternoon right with an Oliva Serie V Memanio figurado. It's had a years rest and quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo of earth, mocha and nuts. Got a long ways to go before the full flavors come out but I would call this medium at best now that this has tested properly.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Great selection! I love those. I hope you enjoyed that smoke...


----------



## welborn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 87713


I been wanting to try one of those myself


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## MrCrowley39

Rondo said:


> View attachment 87713


I'm patiently waiting for these to come back in stock!

In the meantime everyone raves about the Flor De Oliva being a great budget stick, now I know why. Only 32 days in the humi and so far no issues. Way better than I was expecting for a $2 USD stick.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

House blend from my B&M - not bad at all for $3. Flavor profile reminds me of a Partagas Black. Great construction


----------



## WABOOM

I'm a big fan.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Maduro Quadrum


----------



## WABOOM

after smoking this Tempus I'm positive that my AB 2nds are the unpressed Tempus


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late night with a Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon. Excellent with a Guinness in the hot tub. Trying to recover from a migraine that stole my afternoon/evening No pictures as its pitch black out here. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chris80

Officially on vacation. Starting it off with a









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Enjoy your vacation, Chris. Great start!


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first Opus X, I bought almost a year back. Pretty decent to start with. Glad I have another, but doubt, even if I could afford to, that these would be a daily it even weekly smoke. Outside my rg comfort zone and let's say we have to have some special cigars that we really look forward to with some age.

Also have a GOF resting. However, I have decided a box of Caldwell LLtK are needed. A bargain compared to sticks like these and just as complex.

Okay, a few inches in and the AF Opus X has remarkable construction and burn. Plus it's easy to pick up on the dried berries and figs. A very good and unique smoke. 









Maybe, I would smoke these weekly or monthly. Alas by I am a man of simple means. This is a treat.

So might as well make a full review of this.

I'm down to the last third and it hasn't changed too much only losing much of that fruit and becoming more cedar filled. It's good, but not great. Usually I look forward to nubbing the last third in great cigars as that is where things get truly interesting. AF sure does use an excessive amount of glue on their cigar bands. This last third doesn't suck, but after smoking this for the last 80-90 minutes, I doubt I will be reaching for the MODUS tool to get the most from the nub.

To out things in perspective I enjoyed a short earlier from the ISOM. This is more complex but not as interesting as its so much more expensive and it takes so long to get through.









Gotta respect the amazing smoke output, but that comes in sticks with larger rgs.

Grab the great blends before the FDA puts them out of reach!! 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Officially on vacation. Starting it off with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vacation is awesome man. Enjoy it with 2-3 sticks per day and plenty of good liquor and beer. The lady will come around after a good shower and tooth brushing. Don't forget to floss and use the rinse. 1st world issues when paired with a specialist in oral hygiene.

Enjoy it Chris. You are a great guy. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Few from the past few weeks..


----------



## Vincenzo

La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Usually I wait until later in the day for a Ligero, but this is so smooth and terrific, I would smoke this as an after breakfast cigar!

Seriously, this is one of the best cigars I have ever smoked.

~V


----------



## Chris80

Thanks guys but I got a ? Smoke Padrons and drink scotch or smoke some of the many sticks I've never had before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> Thanks guys but I got a ? Smoke Padrons and drink scotch or smoke some of the many sticks I've never had before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's time to experiment. A lot of times when I get my one hour a few times a week, I go for something I know is good. Vacation time means more time and less of a loss if you don't enjoy a particular cigar. Heck, just toss it and light another.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 87785


I still don't get Tats, but I guess I have been smoking the wrong ones.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Chris80 said:


> Thanks guys but I got a ? Smoke Padrons and drink scotch or smoke some of the many sticks I've never had before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're on vacation, do both! 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Ok first choice, a gift from Dave. I've never had this one but he speaks of boardrooms and executives when he has one. I have been waiting to try this for sometime. Now is the time. Thank you my friend!
Vitamins on the pre light draws. Nearly perfect draw so far. Box press is great! Mild-medium so far, burn is all sorts of crazy. Smoke output is good. Faint leather and light coffee on the retro. 







I think I will have to only pick from my tupperdor until I give my humis more time to settle in since I switched to the KL. They are now holding steady at respectable levels. My small one is at 71 and the big one is at 72. They haven't been there in a while. 







Ok after I relit this cigar just went from leather and lace to sugar and spice. Literally changed from one draw to another. Amazing. I'm getting brown sugar, chocolate powder and something else I cannot put a description to. 
I just got a shipping confirmation for a box of Nica Libre 1990 from CI. They should be here tomorrow. I'm excited to try those. I almost just grabbed a 5er of them but with the shipping cost it was more economical to get the box. Most of what I've read and videos I've watched are all positive so we'll see. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Officially on vacation. Starting it off with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your vacation!

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Thanks guys but I got a ? Smoke Padrons and drink scotch or smoke some of the many sticks I've never had before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke what ya feel like! It's vacation! 

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

My one and only Tatuaje.....waited for the right Tuesday! It's different flavours than what I usually enjoy but I'm enjoying it so far.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Tapatalk is falling apart again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Tapatalk is falling apart again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Stopped by the lounge to get some work done while it was raining outside. While there I enjoyed two that were new to me. The first was a Crowned Heads Jericho Hill. The second was a Barrel Aged Camacho. Both were excellent.


----------



## Chris80

It wasn't working again. I uninstalled and reinstalled. Seems to be better now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Gurkha Ghost


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Undercrown


----------



## WABOOM

Tat Havana VI nobles








I forgot I even had these. Awesome cigar !!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sitting under the fire-drop helicopters and planes as they wind down due to darkness. Been a rough fire season in SoCal.


----------



## welborn

*Undercrown*

Nothing beats a break from the hot sun quite like a little time in the "Shade", Corona Viva to be exact.


----------



## Chris80

Good morning everyone. Another favorite morning smoke of mine. A JR ALT to the CC Monte #2
Leather, cocoa, coconut (interesting in the nub) walnuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sitting under the fire-drop helicopters and planes as they wind down due to darkness. Been a rough fire season in SoCal.


Grats, you made my mouth water.

Had a UF-13 yesterday, after getting back from the gym. Diet has officially started, and I quit smoking cigarettes, thanks to cigars (idk why, whenever a co-worker wants to go out for a cig, I look at them like they are crazy. Cigs taste like... disgusting... compared to nice premium tobacco).

So.... for dinner, it was a protein shake, vitamins, and this:

Drew Estate Unico Serie *UF-13*



Sorry, no more pics bc I watched a movie while smoking it in the dark at Laxn's lounge.

So, not to disappoint with pictures... something I smoked over the weekend.

*Fonseca 5-50*





Nice cigar, has some weight to it, flavors were very good, pleasantly surprised.



Nice looking leaf.

Seriously, I was surprised. Pulled this baby from my "golf cigars" humidor, thinking "eh, could rain, should pick something I wouldn't miss too much". Ended up smoking down to the nub and burning my tongue and lips.

I think I'm going to go pick up a 5 pack or so. Mild, but delicious flavors.


----------



## puffnstuff

Smoked a 729 Calloway Lane the other night. I should've bought a box.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno by Oliva ... daily standard ... sorry for the lack of choices for you guys to look at.
@laxntiga
I'm on my diet too ... it is an amphetamine (morning), cigar (noon) and Marie Calendars frozen dinners (dinner)... plus some aerobics on my Nordic Track (up to 15 minutes) ... I take it on an increase of 5 minutes per week and then work up to 30. Nicotine takes away the cravings until dinner time ... down 12 pounds ... only 68 more to go!

Last time I did this I went from 315 to 257 ... only time will tell

CT


----------



## Chris80

Either a patch or a piece of the wrapper missing so we will try it ROTT
The mail man literally just dropped this off. I opened it up grabbed one and cut one. The pre light draw is cocoa and coffee. PERFECT. The feel of this cigar is velvety. Not firm and not loose. Let's light er up.







I grabbed the ugly duckling from the box to try ROTT. Though I have not had many Padron 64's I wouldn't compare it to one. I however would say a Mi Amor lite. This however is a goooood cigar and IMHO needs no comparison. It certainly stands on its own. Very consistent cocoa, and coffee. Pepper bomb at the start. It faded after the first third. A medium to long finish. Plumes of smoke. Glad I bought the box. 
My only complaint and final thoughts, for long filler, the ash is a bit flaky and only holds on for 1/2-3/4 an inch. 







I forgot my Modus Tool inside. Definitely nub worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

WinsorHumidors said:


> Inferno by Oliva ... daily standard ... sorry for the lack of choices for you guys to look at.
> 
> @laxntiga
> I'm on my diet too ... it is an amphetamine (morning), cigar (noon) and Marie Calendars frozen dinners (dinner)... plus some aerobics on my Nordic Track (up to 15 minutes) ... I take it on an increase of 5 minutes per week and then work up to 30. Nicotine takes away the cravings until dinner time ... down 12 pounds ... only 68 more to go!
> 
> Last time I did this I went from 315 to 257 ... only time will tell
> 
> CT


Grats on the 12 lbs brother. I got some cupcakes, icecream, and chicken wings to burn off myself.

Mon, Wed, Fri = "Cardio" days, and Tues, Thurs, and Sat = Lifting days. Cigars, everyday. Man, that UF-13 keeping me strong all day, so far! *knocks on wood.

No Phillip Morris, no, get away, you disgust me.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@laxntiga

I'm going to have to try that UF-13 ... is this it? At $14 a piece that is way out of my price range ... my Inferno Flashpoint ... with the bonus puts my dailies at $3.50. Plus I get churchills, torpedos and robustos. Oh SHIT ... the 12 pack sampler is no longer OFFERED ... AHHHHHHHH! You guys bought them all didn't you? My forgiveness will be a LONG time coming :vs_unimpressed:.

Cheers,

CT


----------



## Champagne InHand

A fresh RoMa craft Intemperence XVIII Charity. Such a nubbbable and great smoke. 









That's all that remains.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM

Rosa Cuba


----------



## droy1958

I wish you people on the left coast and the South the best. It's been a busy year for fires and floods.....


----------



## droy1958

laxntiga said:


> Grats, you made my mouth water.
> 
> Had a UF-13 yesterday, after getting back from the gym. Diet has officially started, and I quit smoking cigarettes, thanks to cigars (idk why, whenever a co-worker wants to go out for a cig, I look at them like they are crazy. Cigs taste like... disgusting... compared to nice premium tobacco).
> 
> So.... for dinner, it was a protein shake, vitamins, and this:
> 
> Drew Estate Unico Serie *UF-13*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no more pics bc I watched a movie while smoking it in the dark at Laxn's lounge.
> 
> So, not to disappoint with pictures... something I smoked over the weekend.
> 
> *Fonseca 5-50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cigar, has some weight to it, flavors were very good, pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking leaf.
> 
> Seriously, I was surprised. Pulled this baby from my "golf cigars" humidor, thinking "eh, could rain, should pick something I wouldn't miss too much". Ended up smoking down to the nub and burning my tongue and lips.
> 
> I think I'm going to go pick up a 5 pack or so. Mild, but delicious flavors.


I've had one of those Fonseca's and enjoyed it quite a bit....


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a house blend from a B&M about an hour from me. The last couple days at work have been terrible.....way too many deaths, two people in my department lost family members and today we lost a team member way too young not to mention a fellow team leader in my department decided it was time to pursue other opportunities. Dedicating this smoke and beer (while I take to reflect on those no longer with us), to the newest members of the heavens above. May everyone rest in peace. 









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> Having a house blend from a B&M about an hour from me. The last couple days at work have been terrible.....way too many deaths, two people in my department lost family members and today we lost a team member way too young not to mention a fellow team leader in my department decided it was time to pursue other opportunities. Dedicating this smoke and beer (while I take to reflect on those no longer with us), to the newest members of the heavens above. May everyone rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about what you're going through. Your BOTL are here for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Not bad


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> Rosa Cuba


What did you think of that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Smoking a 5 Vegas high primings. Love these with 2 years on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> What did you think of that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


totally worth a buck a piece.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> totally worth a buck a piece.


I have a few of them. I had one way back when. I remember they were decent. I may have to revisit sooner then later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_Frank

First time trying the RoMa Aquitaine.
Enjoying it so far.

Cheers!


----------



## cigaraddict

La palina red label toro (sans the annoying second band)

Figured this would be a "just passing the time cigar" I was wrong. Fine spice, gingerbread, chewy smoke, touch of anise. Brilliant construction. Little bitter with quick puffs but timed out this thing is very nice. Unexpectedly recommended.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought I would give this monster a run tonight. With pineapple juice an Ron Zacapa. These Padron 6000 are a bit toothy with a 56 rg, but tasty enough. The maduro is pleasant enough. Molasses, a touch of cocoa and a bit of Nicaraguan earthiness. Decent but nowhere near complex as my smaller craft sticks. Still I can't complain. Great build, burn and huge smoke output.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

cigaraddict said:


> La palina red label toro (sans the annoying second band)
> 
> Figured this would be a "just passing the time cigar" I was wrong. Fine spice, gingerbread, chewy smoke, touch of anise. Brilliant construction. Little bitter with quick puffs but timed out this thing is very nice. Unexpectedly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can attest that with some humidor time La Palina are amazing sticks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## cigaraddict

Champagne InHand said:


> I can attest that with some humidor time La Palina are amazing sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've only had the few I picked up for a week (still wet) I can see these only getting better. Really surprised me, the only la Palina's I have had are the Goldie and the KBII a few years ago when they came out. Both seemed slightly over hyped/priced for what they where. I may have to tuck a few of each away to revisit with some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

5 Vegas Miami - third crack at this. Easily the best of the three.


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> I have a few of them. I had one way back when. I remember they were decent. I may have to revisit sooner then later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on my second bundle, they burn good and construction is quite good. They are great to have around... and the flavor is decent too.


----------



## Sprouthog

Victor Sinclair Bohemian Chisel


----------



## WABOOM

robusto, never had a GH of any kind before.

- this cigar was MUCH too mild for an after dinner smoke. It was extremely smooth with no pepper. Almost boring.


----------



## JLee73

cigaraddict said:


> La palina red label toro (sans the annoying second band)
> 
> Figured this would be a "just passing the time cigar" I was wrong. Fine spice, gingerbread, chewy smoke, touch of anise. Brilliant construction. Little bitter with quick puffs but timed out this thing is very nice. Unexpectedly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few in my humidity that I haven't tried. Sounds like they will be a great smoke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Have a few Rocky Patel Connecticut Toros sitting around. This one looked a little rough with a split in the wrapper so I figured I would fire it up. Only one of the bunch like that.



















I've decided I have a love/hate relationship with this cigar. I've had some I've loved and a few like this one that are horrible. They all have come from the same pack as well.

Took the band off and was almost like it was glued to the wrapper. It took a portion of the wrapper off with it.


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Thought I would give this monster a run tonight. With pineapple juice an Ron Zacapa. These Padron 6000 are a bit toothy with a 56 rg, but tasty enough. The maduro is pleasant enough. Molasses, a touch of cocoa and a bit of Nicaraguan earthiness. Decent but nowhere near complex as my smaller craft sticks. Still I can't complain. Great build, burn and huge smoke output.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Mmmmm Padronnnnnn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Getting this cherry in thanks to a botl. Las Calaveras










AZ330FZL


----------



## welborn

The Florida Sun Grown from Drew Estates sold exclusively by the Corona Cigar shop. One smooth creamy fantastic smoke.


----------



## rockethead26

An excellent My Father Connecticut.


----------



## Chris80

Good Morning







Lost some of the wrapper. Big shift to nuts and deeper coffee. Yummm







Storm rolling in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Late last night I had a 601 Blue, and this morning a HC Maduro 2...Must say the HC Maduro 2 was more enjoyable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fume d'Amor. These are decent sticks but they take 2 hours to finish. That's a ton of time with one stick. Decent medium strength with mocha, earth and wood. Pretty typical Nicaraguan. Not up to the same standards flavor-wise as many other Illusione. I see this as a great Golf stick. Tremendous smoke output. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another from my sampler drawer. The Sancho Panza, I never expected it to be this smooth and sweet. I may need to keep some of these on hand.....









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Enjoying my first one of these and a beautiful evening.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincenzo

Tabacalera Double Corojo Toro


----------



## droy1958

2k.....


----------



## Navistar

Not bad. Not great


----------



## WABOOM

I basically hate this cigar.


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> I basically hate this cigar.


Construction, flavor, all the above?


----------



## MikeFox87

Fallen Angel - big fan. Not sure what it is about them but I can't get enough


----------



## WABOOM

MikeFox87 said:


> Construction, flavor, all the above?


the flavors are very generic and broad. Not interesting,refined or complex. Didn't have any maduro richness (oscuro should have maddy flavors), and sidestream smoke poured from the foot at an annoying rate.


----------



## Grey Goose

Padron at the club...


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> the flavors are very generic and broad. Not interesting,refined or complex. Didn't have any maduro richness (oscuro should have maddy flavors), and sidestream smoke poured from the foot at an annoying rate.


Damn. Thats no good. If you have more, let em sit for awhile. I had a PDR Sun Grown that really blossomed after 2 years in the box.


----------



## rockethead26

Olivia SV Melanio Maduro on a chilly, rainy afternoon. Paired with a Shock Top Belgian White. Life is good. My lovely wife is off hanging her watercolor paintings for a multi-artist show. One cat playing in the rain and three others napping in the warm,dry house.


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> I basically hate this cigar.


Well we're all different, as I love them!. I'm working on a box right now. I do let most of them rest a while as they're a bit rough off the truck...


----------



## hawk45

WABOOM said:


> I basically hate this cigar.


I have the same option of the one I tried. Flavor, burn, construction. I another one to try at some point.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

AZ330FZL said:


> Getting this cherry in thanks to a botl. Las Calaveras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


How are those? Where can I get them for a good price?


----------



## droy1958

I have one LAS CALAVERAS 2014 left. I'll probably need some Kleenex while I smoke it.....


----------



## welborn

droy1958 said:


> I have one LAS CALAVERAS 2014 left. I'll probably need some Kleenex while I smoke it.....


So are they a strong flavor? I want to try them


----------



## nate77




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Late start today.

Jury is still out on this one so far.


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Enjoying my first one of these and a beautiful evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


What did you think?

I couldn't resist firing up one if these ROTT. Probably should have waited as they are solid as rock. Little pig-tailed with deep brown oiled looking wrapper. I can taste that touch of citrus already though with a touch of sweetness. Fun to try this. I get loads of spices in the retrohale.

Looking at the catalogues that came in the mail, I am sticker shocked by box prices on way too many brands. WTF? I guess I will look for sales or buy from better sources in 5-packs and such.

Anyhow The little Caldwell is a good looking if tiny cigar with lots of flavors. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

welborn said:


> How are those? Where can I get them for a good price?


It was great, nice and strong for sure. Had the nic buzz for sure. Not sure where to find them since they were bombed to me.

AZ330FZL


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying this one from the same bomb...









AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Happy Fuente Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> What did you think?
> 
> I couldn't resist firing up one if these ROTT. Probably should have waited as they are solid as rock. Little pig-tailed with deep brown oiled looking wrapper. I can taste that touch of citrus already though with a touch of sweetness. Fun to try this. I get loads of spices in the retrohale.
> 
> Looking at the catalogues that came in the mail, I am sticker shocked by box prices on way too many brands. WTF? I guess I will look for sales or buy from better sources in 5-packs and such.
> 
> Anyhow The little Caldwell is a good looking if tiny cigar with lots of flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


This was a single I got at my local b&m and it was only $7. I was enjoyable and flavors were spot on. Construction was excellent. I'll probably grab another next time down. While a good smoke, I need a little more body. If you really like mediums, it's a good stick.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Continuing Fuente Friday with
















And Glenlivet















Dark Bitter chocolate, black coffee, hints of nutmeg and walnuts. Slight licorice. Pairs so well with scotch. I really need to try with rum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Decided to join you, @Chris80


----------



## Chris80

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a good Ave Maria until I tried to get the monster AJF cigar band off mid smoke. I hate huge bands and too much glue. Cracked my wrapper causing the rest to canoe even as I tried stopping it. Too bad as it was a tasty stick. 

AJF needs to focus less on the label and glue. Keep is simple stupid applies. You can still be unique and recognized without going way too much overboard. Some AF have this very same issue as do other brands we all know. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I agree. It's a cigar killer when the band has glue that has seeped onto the wrapper. Fuente is terrible for over gluing, same as that 64 I had yesterday. That second band did not want to let go. I was afraid of damaging the wrapper. Luckily I convinced it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

10 year old Padron Maduro Churchill


----------



## hawk45

Tried a Camacho Triple Maduro that broke up on me about 1 inch in. Clipped an tried to salvage but blew up again, so junked it. Now on to a CAO Flathead 450 that's been sitting around..



















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

hawk45 said:


> Tried a Camacho Triple Maduro that broke up on me about 1 inch in. Clipped an tried to salvage but blew up again, so junked it. Now on to a CAO Flathead 450 that's been sitting around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


I really want to buy some CAO flathead spark plugs but I tried a Cameroin thanks to PIF and Rooke which was really good. I know they will need until Spring to be at there best.

How was that flathead and was it a 5 or 6". Are they pretty strong in the nicotine department or just fully flavored?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

After the unpleasantness of ditching a decent smoke I took a bit of an afternoon nap. Now I have a HdY Excalibur Epicure out. These took a good amount of time to become such good sticks but I'm down to about 6 left in the cabinet. To start they were all filled with red pepper. Now so smooth with nuts and cedar and just a touch of white pepper. Amazing what time does to good sticks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Champagne InHand said:


> I really want to buy some CAO flathead spark plugs but I tried a Cameroin thanks to PIF and Rooke which was really good. I know they will need until Spring to be at there best.
> 
> How was that flathead and was it a 5 or 6". Are they pretty strong in the nicotine department or just fully flavored?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It was a good smoke with excellent construction. This was the 4.5" x 50 Spark Plug. I didn't notice much strength, but that doesn't seem to ever bother me much, lucky I guess. I got mostly leather and and espresso, which was nice, but like more spice.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sounds great. I do have a good amount of sticks with that profile, but tend to like it.

Just notice that while I was letting the dog out, he yanked my hand and I dropped the cut cigar. Now I notice this split from the end to the cigar band. I guess it just one of those days. I'll slide the band backwards to hold it together as long as possible. I guess no nubbing today. 









This cigar may have a light wrapper but it's all dark underneath. Makes a nice blend.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45

Wind knocked the Flathead out of the ashtray, but kept chugging.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Thanks to @Navistar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm smoking a norteño toro on a cold ash evening. So not ready for winter, but it's just not stoping.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

#3 on Fuente Friday








I don't remember these being such giant pepper bombs. Then again I don't think I've ever had one of these in Maduro. It has been a blast of red pepper every draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau King B Sungrown


----------



## Chris80

Sungrown Fuentes are my favorite cold weather stick. I cannot smoke them in warmer weather. To me they taste funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> Sungrown Fuentes are my favorite cold weather stick. I cannot smoke them in warmer weather. To me they taste funny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its like 60 right now !


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> its like 60 right now !


True! It's not quite that cool here. We're starting to get the tropical storm now. It's been raining for a few hours but nothing to crazy yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

My first Four Kicks. Nice!


----------



## welborn

Boris 11 Connecticut Robusto. Available only at the Corona cigar Company. If you haven't tried them you are missing out on one of the best sticks on Earth ever created! I love them, if you prefer a darker wrapper it's available in Maduro...which is really good as well. They are out of stock on Maduro five packs but you can get 5 pack Connecticut Robusto for only 29.99


----------



## gtechva

my first Opus X


----------



## Vincent_Frank

Enjoyed a la bohèm tonight.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## welborn

gtechva said:


> my first Opus X


No doubt I bet you enjoyed that smoke!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Courtesy of @poppajon75 from the noob PIF. It's amazing, thank you brother!










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## welborn

*Camacho Nicaraguan*

Had two cigars today second was a The Camacho Nicaraguan. I love the colorful blue band which I cut in half, I personally like to show off what I'm smoking it's all part of the fun! :nerd2: :vs_cool:


----------



## FMichael

hawk45 said:


> Tried a Camacho Triple Maduro that broke up on me about 1 inch in. Clipped an tried to salvage but blew up again, so junked it. Now on to a CAO Flathead 450 that's been sitting around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


2 things...

I love the CAO Flathead 450 (perfect 40 to 50 min smoke), and I must admit to enjoying Heineken with a stick (a grocery store nearby has the 24 can 'pallet' - with each can containing 16 oz of that lovely Dutch lager that costs only $24).

Before heading off to work I enjoyed a 601 Green Oscuro...With coffee.


----------



## Chris80

Sitting outback during this storm since about 5am nubbing a Baccarat. I just watched a tree come down and hit the neighbors garage. Glad it wasn't their house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Courtesy of @poppajon75 from the noob PIF. It's amazing, thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Glad you enjoyed it. I've not yet found an AF I didn't enjoy.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Morning everybody. Usually I don't get functioning until 10am-12pm but today my daughter has a volleyball tourney so the ladies in the house are up early as well as my BIL from Vegas stopping over to use our spare bedroom. If you can't beat them, join them. Out front with the hound enjoying the little Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra Jamon Jamon. 4x44. With a cup of Yerba mate/red tea mix.

These a re fantastic little sticks. Right now they are a bit better than the Caldwell LLtK but with time that will change I'm sure. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Morning everybody. Usually I don't get functioning until 10am-12pm but today my daughter has a volleyball tourney so the ladies in the house are up early as well as my BIL from Vegas stopping over to use our spare bedroom. If you can't beat them, join them. Out front with the hound enjoying the little Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra Jamon Jamon. 4x44. With a cup of Yerba mate/red tea mix.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


How do you like those silicon tea diffuser? I've been thinking to switch, but it just seemed to me that it would take too long to diffuse compared to the stainless steel ball.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Everybody have a great weekend.


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> View attachment 88305
> 
> 
> Everybody have a great weekend.


You too, and very nice pic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

another attempt. Do not buy these. They just don't burn. 7 months at 65% and they just will not burn.


----------



## MikeFox87

Cu Avana Maduro - one of my favorite cheapies. About 3 years on it, smooth and mild


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> How do you like those silicon tea diffuser? I've been thinking to switch, but it just seemed to me that it would take too long to diffuse compared to the stainless steel ball.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


They are pretty decent. The title bit of leaves that get through are similar to tea balls, but more because I haven't checked it as carefully as I should, but all in all they work very well, don't corrode or stretch to the point of being unusable. I received it as a present from my daughter. For bulk teas they are a good thing to have on hand. The Mani-tea.


----------



## Chris80

Pulled this out of my tupperdor. Cello was nice and tan. Box press Belicoso. Smells like tobacco.








Never heard of a non CC Quintero. Pre light draw tasted like very faint iron and chocolate cake. First few draws after the light taste like pine. Hmmm I'll give it a try....Black pepper front and back, dirt and dust on the retroX however just about only a 1/2"
It leaves a dry feeling in the mouth. Excellent draw and smoke output. Definitely a strong medium strength full flavor. 
Slow burner. Dirt and dust are gone. 
Strong leather. The cigar tastes like it purged itself. Still very peppery. Cleaner smoke now, strong medium. Very full flavor. Long finish. Interesting so far.







Its starting to rain again and the gusts are getting stinger as the storm is moving further north. Expecting continued rain and 30-40 mph gusts until tomorrow where it's supposed to drop to 10-20 mph
Strong 50/50 leather and pepper
I don't know what it is about this cigar but it is a butt kicker. I have to put it down for a while. I don't feel sick but definitely feel the nicotine. I can't find any information about these cigars and I would like to get some more. Maybe. Anyone ever seen them?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> Pulled this out of my tupperdor. Cello was nice and tan. Box press Belicoso. Smells like tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of a non CC Quintero. Pre light draw tasted like very faint iron and chocolate cake. First few draws after the light taste like pine. Hmmm I'll give it a try....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting. get back to us on it.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> interesting. get back to us on it.


Black pepper front and back, dirt and dust on the retroX however just about only a 1/2"
It leaves a dry feeling in the mouth. Excellent draw and smoke output. Definitely a strong medium strength full flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSoldier

Today feels like a Le Bijou torpedo day for me!


----------



## MikeFox87

Monty Classic with Tocayo - oddly a nice pairing


----------



## WABOOM

oh my... Ive never seen that beer. It sounds horrendous!!!!


----------



## twink

On the ridge lookin at my place in the sun >
009.jpg


----------



## WABOOM

... glad I only bought one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> Black pepper front and back, dirt and dust on the retroX however just about only a 1/2"
> It leaves a dry feeling in the mouth. Excellent draw and smoke output. Definitely a strong medium strength full flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the tannins. Often described as black tea, red wine, especially heavily oaked wine is filled with tannin that leave the mouth with one chewing because that tannin is so drying I feel on the lips, gums and mucous membranes.

In small quantities it makes things more complex but it can give some people migraines in any noticeable strength.

Pretty common in some cigars. Tannins usually resolve with age. Just some more useless factoids I can't forget. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> oh my... Ive never seen that beer. It sounds horrendous!!!!


Ha! I think I was the only one who liked it, (and I think the cigar contributed) probably not getting it again. Best I can describe it is like if you mixed 50/50 blue moon and corona


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have to give some belated props to Tataje. I bought a cabinet of Tat's Havanas about 10 months back. I had one ROTT and I wasn't very happy. I just decided to open up the cabinet and grab one while walking the dog. What a change. Very nubbbable.

I guess the take away from this is to let your Cameroon and Habano wrapped cigars rest a good long time. All sorts of good spices and cedar from this humble stick with a simple cigar band.










To me the real test of how good a cigar can taste is if it is very enjoyable with plain ice water it when you have no drink at all.

This Tat passed the test with flying colors.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ams417

Jericho Hill from @SoCal Gunner. Just had steak and shrimp on the boat. Good day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: PA Oscuro wrap, Dom binder, Dom lig, Corojo viso, Corojo seco and nic hab seco


----------



## welborn

WABOOM said:


> another attempt. Do not buy these. They just don't burn. 7 months at 65% and they just will not burn.


They tend to do that. Please don't give up on them. They are great for the price. I have a box of Jacks and a box of aces. Keep them closer to 62 and they should burn much better. If you will inbox me an address I will send you one that will burn perfectly for you.


----------



## welborn

WABOOM said:


> ... glad I only bought one.


I have never been too impressed with them either. It's ashamed too cause the price is right. If you want a good stick 3 and under try this one. Casa de Garcia cigars available now


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> That's the tannins. Often described as black tea, red wine, especially heavily oaked wine is filled with tannin that leave the mouth with one chewing because that tannin is so drying I feel on the lips, gums and mucous membranes.
> 
> In small quantities it makes things more complex but it can give some people migraines in any noticeable strength.
> 
> Pretty common in some cigars. Tannins usually resolve with age. Just some more useless factoids I can't forget.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It was definitely and interesting cigar. It kept gaining strength. Flavors never really mellowed out. It was what it was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying this cherry after my engagement party. Great stick glad I have more of these resting. 
Go Trojans! Fight On!

















AZ330FZL


----------



## WABOOM

from @twink
coffee, nuts, leather, big output. Strong


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Harvest Selection 1997 Toro


----------



## Navistar

Illusione Rothchildes 

Great smoke when properly acclimated


----------



## WABOOM

Torano Vault toro
I like it a lot.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga

Labor day has started!

Padron Londres



La Palina Black Label





It's got veins going this way and that way, not the prettiest, but IS delicious.



Mine had razor line burn.

Coats the inside of my mouth with a delicious light leather before other flavors start jumping in. Really interesting, delicious slow burning cigar, I think I need to store it at lower humidity though... Houston summer evenings... probably should let it dry a bit before smoking.


----------



## welborn

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Choice These are excellent! I have a box of the Toros and a box of the short Robustos. One of my favorite Avos!


----------



## welborn

Thought I'd share my experience with my first Bobalu cigar. The vintage 1991 is worth getting out the credit card. Very high recommendation. Looking forward to trying their other lines. This cigar was very consistent down to the final third. Delicious smoke, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Nice pre-lightation...Colorful beautiful band, Nice aroma of tobaccos wrapper has a firm feel with a prominent, vivid shade. Unique presentation.







4 puffs and we began to savor a nicely delivered flavor right off the bat with some tasty well balanced notes of spice and a Dominican creamy sweetness.







Flavor is consistent all the way down to the last third. Makes for an excellent addition to any cabinet selection collection.


----------



## FMichael

Chris80 said:


> Sitting outback during this storm since about 5am nubbing a Baccarat. I just watched a tree come down and hit the neighbors garage. Glad it wasn't their house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love stormy weather...Nuthin like sitting out on my deck with a stick, and a beverage while the wind/rain does it's thing.

Sorry about your neighbor...That's gonna put a kabosh on their Labor Day weekend :frown2:


----------



## Chris80

Tupperdor diving again. Found a few of these.








Not to bad. They call this a double corona, mild medium, closer to medium, nothing extravagant, makes a nice coffee companion. 
Nothing unpleasant about these. It's an honest mixed filler. A little leather and a little coffee. Nice tobacco aroma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

FMichael said:


> I love stormy weather...Nuthin like sitting out on my deck with a stick, and a beverage while the wind/rain does it's thing.
> 
> Sorry about your neighbor...That's gonna put a kabosh on their Labor Day weekend :frown2:


Hopefully it's not to bad. I will go over later and talk with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

mmm... super good. jk


----------



## NotAHipster

FdO Corojo


----------



## tonyzoc

I never heard of this cigar but was sold in the packaging...turns out it's flavored. Not horrible...not a cuban honey (bleek)...but if I knew it was flavored I wouldn't have bought it.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sunday afternoon after dog walking with a RoMa Craft Charity which was perfect. Now I have cut the dried lawn, sprayed for weeds, the big ones, and washed the dog and scrubbed down the shower.

Wifey is happy, I'm a bit tipsy after a full bottle of Rose, but enjoying the schidt, out of an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme and the last of the Rose on the shaded porch. No tropical storms here, and... Maybe I'll even get La*d, for all of the household chores getting completed.

I digress...., the tales of a man turning 48, way too soon! plus a wee bit pissed. Loving the Epernay and wine. Usually I don't drink wine and smoke at the same time. 









More than likely I will go inside and collapse into a great wine nap, waking with a foul smelling mouth and shirt, but the dig is washed and smelling fine, the lawns are cut and my wife isn't pissed off!

Tomorrow I must change the daughters engine oil. Lol! Family stuff!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## eliot

FDO Maduro.









I love this trick.









Perfect fit.









Success!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Now this is some love nub!










Thanks for making the MODUS!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Reached in the sampler drawer again and pulled out a Joya Red. Not a bad stick might make the rotation based on value.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

First El Baton for me. Not too bad.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

after dinner, David an 3 fingers of my cold shine. great sunset over the ridge.>
007.jpg


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## nate77

Kicked off with spice,wood and a hint of coca did not notice much change in 2/3 ,some i want to say floral in 3/3


----------



## MikeFox87

Spectre - odd stick, I dig tho


----------



## Chris80

As my daughters birthday bbq comes to an end, a Padron is in order. 







A few burn corrections and a few relights but tastes great as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

My Father Cedros deluxe Cervantes; love the size (CG), smooth and strong. Everything has been smoking "wet" lately (keep everything at 18/64) so I kept this out of the humi for 2 days and it's smoking great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

MikeFox87 said:


> Spectre - odd stick, I dig tho


I usually have some of these in my humidor. Once in a while I'll have one with a nice peaty Scotch, like a Lafroaig 10yr old.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

After dinner...EPC LaHistoria


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I find these so tasty but can't keep them burning under the last couple inches, so no "nubbing". Not a huge deal because they pack some vitamin N.


----------



## Chris80

SoCal Gunner said:


> I find these so tasty but can't keep them burning under the last couple inches, so no "nubbing". Not a huge deal because they pack some vitamin N.


What are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sorry, didnt realize the name wasn't visable. It's a Caldwell "The King is Dead".


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished off the day/night with a Crowned Heads Four Kicks 

The hangover fairies were still active which really amped up my sense of smell. Pleasant lavender in this I hadn't noticed before. These are now my second favorite CH after Headley Grange. 

Vitamin B and a lot of water is now being consumed!!!


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

Oliva V Melanio Robusto and a Dunkel style beer

a little over an hour of dusty cocoa goodness


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Turkmen

Smoked oliva v paring with this this assortment. I guess I forgot to take pictures after first few pours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

tonyzoc said:


> I never heard of this cigar but was sold in the packaging...turns out it's flavored. Not horrible...not a cuban honey (bleek)...but if I knew it was flavored I wouldn't have bought it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yea it's one of the new rushed releases from drew estate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

After mowing a nice treat.

By the way. If anyone has any of these they want to get rid of, let me know. I just learned they don't make them anymore and I'm down to my last half box. So sad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

These sticks are pretty good. This one is very spongy but it's smoking like a champ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> After mowing a nice treat.
> 
> By the way. If anyone has any of these they want to get rid of, let me know. I just learned they don't make them anymore and I'm down to my last half box. So sad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


They have them at CI but not high primings 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fishing with my youngest, enjoying a Crownhead JD Howard Reserve


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> They have them at CI but not high primings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I called and they said they stopped caring them, but didn't say why. I love these sticks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Good old reliable. Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> These sticks are pretty good. This one is very spongy but it's smoking like a champ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had worse $8 sticks


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> I've had worse $8 sticks


Oh me too my friend! I've had worse $13 sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> I've had worse $8 sticks


I am very happy that I bought a box of them and once I figure out more space I'll order a 2nd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9cd


----------



## Navistar

Chris80 said:


> I am very happy that I bought a box of them and once I figure out more space I'll order a 2nd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I got a bundle of ten to test these out and liked them enough to put a box away.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## anthonybkny

My Father La Antiguedad


----------



## Navistar

anthonybkny said:


> My Father La Antiguedad


What's your opinion on that? Flavor profile?


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> I know. I called and they said they stopped caring them, but didn't say why. I love these sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've been scouring the Internet looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> I've been scouring the Internet looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar.com has them in a torpedo collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Earlier I had the stubby Caldwell Long Live the King. Now I'm enjoying the end of an Illusione 68 Bambone. Nice evening. Humidity and temperature will increase over the next few days thanks to the remains of the Atlantic tropical storm breaking up.

Just paired with ice water. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Had a nice day today out at the range and enjoying a yard gar....and some pew pew...

























AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Yesterday and today have been long awaited perfect cigar smoking days. Almost like fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I like High Primings too. funny little story of my first High Primings: I was smoking one and trying to make a snapchat vid of a big retro-hale and I accidentally sucked it down like a siggy drag... I've never coughed so hard in my life. Ouch


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AZ330FZL said:


> Had a nice day today out at the range and enjoying a yard gar....and some pew pew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


So jealous as a Kalifornian ... the gun, not the smoke (but that will probably be next).


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Cigar.com has them in a torpedo collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I saw those too, but I don't really want to buy the rest of the stuff. Also sometimes they change the content of the sampler based on "availability".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

SoCal Gunner said:


> So jealous as a Kalifornian ... the gun, not the smoke (but that will probably be next).


I'm actually still in Northern California, but 10 round mags aren't quite as fun as back home in AZ.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Yea I saw those too, but I don't really want to buy the rest of the stuff. Also sometimes they change the content of the sampler based on "availability".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yea that's true. Sorry. I'll ask around at the B&M next time I stop in as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Navistar said:


> What's your opinion on that? Flavor profile?


nice smoke. dark chocolate, coffee, hint of spice on the back end. not as sweet as a la aroma de cuba mi amore reserva. thumbs up for sure.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the day with a RoMa craft Intemperence Charity with Sweet Tea. 









Burning my lips good. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## php007

This was over the last week and a half. Just being lazy.


































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Lunch time smoke. I have to admit, though this muwat isn't "great" at 10 weeks, I am curious to see how it evolves at 6 months. I think it has potential


----------



## Navistar

I don't think I have experienced a cigar that keeps pouring out the smoke after a full minute like this one does.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maddy.....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Friday I had a Tabak Especial Toro Negra was not impressed at all. Too sweet from start to finish. 
Saturday I had a Undercrown Belicoso that was very complex and enjoyed it to the nub. 
Sunday a filthy hooligan which was too light and could not really tell what I was tasting.
Monday GH 2nd while mowing. Kinda sucked....


----------



## droy1958

welborn said:


> So are they a strong flavor? I want to try them


I didn't keep notes on it, so I cannot give specifics, but I do remember that I loved it and will keep the last one for a special occasion....
Las Calaveras Edición Limitada 2014 LC550 | halfwheel


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


>


I get excited everytime I see that cigar. Just fantastic with some time sleeping......


----------



## cigaraddict

Haven't had one since they came out; kind of a sour woodsy nuts thing going on. Meh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Enjoying this Padron 3000 Maduro on this muggy night. Sitting here looking at Amazon shopping cart with all this Wineador stuff in it haha. My boss hooked me up with a $50 Amazon gift card today for helping him out this weekend. He said put it towards your humidor. I said well you are the boss haha
I just fell further down the slope face first....Newair AW-280E, 4 cedar trays, surge protector and hygrometer calibration kit are on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

droy1958 said:


> I get excited everytime I see that cigar. Just fantastic with some time sleeping......


Beautiful band. And they are my personal favorite sub $15


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> Beautiful band. And they are my personal favorite sub $15


I have a few left with a couple years on them. I smoke one every six months or so. I seen where someone smoked one at 5 years and it blew him away.....


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


>


Great cigars for their price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Smoked one of these tonight. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Just my normal quick yard stick a Padilla Maduro.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Unico L40

Hoping the flavors match the price. It smells great.


----------



## eliot

Currently smoking a Famous Nic 3000.


----------



## nate77

Not very impressed


----------



## Champagne InHand

Blind man's bluff ROTT. But after a Tat and a long walk I am missing the subtleties. Still decent smoke after all that. Medium bodied with cocoa powder. 









Sad to say I'm burnt out after a wine mixer and this is my 4th cigar of the day. Showed up from SBC, with 3 boiler rooms as a prize. 

After winding down from waking the hound this is a very nice smoke.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JLee73

eliot said:


> Currently smoking a Famous Nic 3000.


How was it. I hear good things about them after rest.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

JLee73 said:


> How was it. I hear good things about them after rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mine have been resting for only a few months, but I enjoyed all the ones I've smoked so far. My only gripe is that they burn quickly.


----------



## welborn

Montecristo Reserva Negra Corona size is just perfect. I aged it for about 3 and a half years in my 200 count humidor.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno by Oliva


----------



## FMichael

It's raining outside...Time for a morning smoke...Gonna fire up a Diesel Unlimited Gordo that my neighbor gave me 5 months ago...Found this big boy napping at the bottom in one of my 50 count humidors.


----------



## WABOOM

FMichael said:


> It's raining outside...Time for a morning smoke...Gonna fire up a Diesel Unlimited Gordo that my neighbor gave me 5 months ago...Found this big boy napping at the bottom in one of my 50 count humidors.


I like them. 5 months will serve you well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A nice brunch of a crispy knish, sweet tea and an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance.

These Pantelas are perfect medium bodied Nicaraguan sticks.

So utterly nubbbable. Creamy, nuts, light cocoa and honeyed hay notes with cedar. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## welborn

Champagne InHand said:


> A nice brunch of a crispy knish, sweet tea and an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance.
> 
> These Pantelas are perfect medium bodied Nicaraguan sticks.
> 
> So utterly nubbbable. Creamy, nuts, light cocoa and honeyed hay notes with cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It all looks great. Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a Cusano 18 Corojo Dominicano. A little spice but really smooth.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Anybody V-herfing tonight on hangouts?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

Cargo - a lawn mower's companion


----------



## anthonybkny

Ryj


----------



## Grey Goose

Reading a book by Zino Davidoff, and enjoying one of his namesake cigars...










Both are excellent.


----------



## Grey Goose

WABOOM said:


> I basically hate this cigar.


Oh wow, huh, I like those things A-LOT!

I'll PM you my address... lol.


----------



## greenmonster714

Famous 365, 5x50, from a bundle purchase at Famous.com. I'd have to say they are a damn nice daily cigar. Oh how nice it is to be back home and relax the evening away in my front yard cigar lounge.


----------



## tonyzoc

Neya Ligero F8 Typhoon...these are consistently good.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

La Historia for me tonight, but too lazy for pictures. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## cigaraddict

Tat TAA 2016
Extreme box press, nearly flat.
Broadleaf isn't as "gritty", sweet/spicy as years past.
Tight draw; freed up about and inch in.

Edit: thick, chewy, and spicy chocolate.
For those that enjoy the dark and heavy Nicaraguan cigars this is a winner; if you are like me and enjoy more flavorful but lighter bodied cigars from other more north eastern areas of the world it's a little much.

But overall very good Vitamin N bomb.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

Crowned heads Imperiosa Double Robusto (Toro) (6.3"x50) and a nice cold Stewart's Orange and Cream Soda makes for a great combo.


----------



## Regiampiero

welborn said:


> Crowned heads Imperiosa Double Robusto (Toro) (6.3"x50) and a nice cold Stewart's Orange and Cream Soda makes for a great combo.
> 
> View attachment 88962


Nice monster hat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CH LC 2016 Corona


----------



## greenmonster714

MikeFox87 said:


> Cargo - a lawn mower's companion


That looks delicious. I may have to get a single and give it a try. Thanks for sharing your smoke.


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Finished off the day/night with a Crowned Heads Four Kicks
> 
> The hangover fairies were still active which really amped up my sense of smell. Pleasant lavender in this I hadn't noticed before. These are now my second favorite CH after Headley Grange.
> 
> Vitamin B and a lot of water is now being consumed!!!
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Love Headley Grange and just had my first Four Kicks a few days ago. Ordered two four packs right after. Totally in agreement with you on these two.


----------



## rockethead26

Smoked an AF Short Story. These have become my go-to cigar. Always satisfy.


----------



## Navistar

rockethead26 said:


> Smoked an AF Short Story. These have become my go-to cigar. Always satisfy.


I have a box of the SS and signatures that I am hibernating for 6 months. They are my last hope for the NC world.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Don't let AF Heminways be your last hurrah in the NC world. Plus rest them at least 6 months to a year. Yes Cameroon wrappers need that long to really become agreeable and show why they are so good. 

It's not secret that I love Illusione and especially the Epernay line, but if you don't give them the proper rest, they too will taste average, while the young Heminways will taste a bit bitter. Patience comes to those that was. Cigars from the ISOM can need up to 5 years of aging and rest in your tupperdor to show their maximum potential. 

M finding so many new brands, to me that I have been so pleased with, including RoMa craft, where many of these are excellent even with just a few weeks in the humidor. The darker wrappers seem to need more time to show their brilliance, but there are other small batch brands that are quite impressive. Robert Caldwell is quickly coming to mind. You can be patient and find discontinued Caldwell JVs, particularly the Gibraltor series with habano seed wrappers that are just excellent. They may have had the brand name wrong, which had them switch to a more expensive Iberico label, but these are fine cigars and buying a box at 30% clearance from SBC at under $80, for 27 sticks has me laughing all the way to the bank. Another bunch of Caldwells looking into, at a higher price range are Long Live the King. I bought a box of SBC, "the harem" 4x42 on sale for $120 and they are hands down better than the Heminways. Fuente doesn't discount, in fact the forbid it. Not cool. 

Lastly La Palina, which need some humidor time are excellent and can be found heavily discounted. Very flavorful yet easy to smoke. Don't get caught up in the world of mass produced cigars available at every on,one retailer and produced in the hundreds of thousands. That's falling into their marketing trap. 

RoMa craft are great cigars, that are priced fairly, and get discounted from time to time at 20%. My last box purchase gave me 30 sticks of 4x44 for under $85 delivered. The best construction and burn lines I have seen on cigars to date. 

Don't get me wrong, I love Fuente, and have boxes of cigars from the ISOM, but they need their time of rest and are just different, not better. There really are loads of great NCs. A German based friend was shocked that so many people are taken in by the CC allure, but they have their problems as well. Nicaragua is producing some of the finest cigars available and small batch crafters are blending tobaccos from all over the world to produce cigars that will tickle your senses. You just have to be open minded and give said cigars a try as well as giving them their rest. 

Don't give up just yet. There is a whole world of great sticks out there just waiting to be tried and smoked.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked a Eastern Standard Corretto Robusto. Not a bad smoke, but not great. It was kind of....meh. It started with good flavors of coffee, a hint of cream, and wheat and/or hay. But nothing much beyond that besides tobacco.

Also drank a nice cold Crater Lake Root Beer with it. With all natural cane sugar.

The wrapper also fought me to stay evenly lit. But it had been resting since the 7th of January, so maybe it was over-humidified?

Not sure.


----------



## MikeFox87

greenmonster714 said:


> That looks delicious. I may have to get a single and give it a try. Thanks for sharing your smoke.


Word of caution, mixed filler from RP 15th Anny leftovers - but when they're on they're a tremendous value


----------



## WABOOM

Navistar said:


> ... They are my last hope for the NC world.


I like CC's too, but Im glad I am very happy that I haven't arrived at your conclusion. The is a galaxy of non-cubans I haven't touched.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Aquitaine. My last. I need to restock. Love these knuckle draggers but I like the sub 50rg sticks a bit more. 









Dang. The rain is almost here now!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> I like CC's too, but Im glad I am very happy that I haven't arrived at your conclusion. The is a galaxy of non-cubans I haven't touched.


I was being a little dramatic. There are several NCs I enjoy. I still enjoy the search and i still love taking suggestions from this site.


----------



## Grey Goose

Luis Sanchez makes the best mild cigars on the planet.... IMHO that is. ;-)


----------



## talisker10

Macanudo Cafe Petite Corona - wasn't expecting much from this, but was pleasantly surprised. Cream, cedar and spice. Decent mild smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Toscano Garibaldi
Grazie mio fratello @Regiampiero









it's not an ugly stick
it's *the* ugly stick


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> Toscano Garibaldi
> Grazie mio fratello @Regiampiero
> 
> View attachment 89329
> 
> 
> it's not an ugly stick
> it's *the* ugly stick


Prego brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm smoking a bucanero Don Douglas. Smooth, nutty, creamy with a touch of sweet cinnamon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Free Estates Java. Square bout 6 in long and it appears to have a splitting headache right from the start. Other than that little flaw it's a delicious latte.


----------



## anthonybkny

La aroma de Cuba


----------



## rockethead26

Padron with a nice Cabernet.


----------



## WABOOM

This is right up my alley. Very mixed reviews on these, but I love it. Burning great, big output, flavor is really good. Cocoa, gingerbread, light roast coffee bean.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Cherry from @Matthew Turner in the Noob PIF. DPG Original Gran Toro. And some Tin Cup.



















AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

Punch London club that was pretty good. Paired it with a gin and tonic.


----------



## n0s4atu

Haven't had a day off and to myself so figured since the weather is fantastic this morning I'd sit and enjoy a cigar (or two). Working my way through a sampler I got a while back and decided on the Alec Bradley Black Market Vandal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ave Mara Knights Templar, but this time I cut off the cigar band to avoid any glue related splits. 









Decent but nothing special at this stage yet.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## puffnstuff

Intemperance BA Intrique...again


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno by Oliva Churchill ... I had some tunneling in the first third but I touched it up about 1/2" up the stick and let it think about its behaviour for a minute or so and it did straighten up and fly right after that. The last of my $3.50 base Inferno sticks ... all I have left are the Inferno Flashpoints ... I'm going to nurse those for a while ... I sure hated to see that special go away from Famous Smoke Shop.

CT


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AZ330FZL said:


> Cherry from @Matthew Turner in the Noob PIF. DPG Original Gran Toro. And some Tin Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


I think I figured out why they put the blue band on the foot: it's to mark off how far up the smoke you need to get for it to mellow out into a good cigar!


----------



## Champagne InHand

puffnstuff said:


> Intemperance BA Intrique...again


Both the Intrique and the Charity are amazing smokes and one of the most enjoyable size vitolas at 4 x 44rg.

Punch Cigarillo. Smoking slow and steady. After almost a year in the humidor these are terrible.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@AZ330FZL I saw a commercial for that whiskey ... how do you like it?

CT


----------



## AZ330FZL

WinsorHumidors said:


> @AZ330FZL I saw a commercial for that whiskey ... how do you like it?
> 
> CT


It's quite good, and reasonably priced. Good caramel finish. You should try it out.

AZ330FZL


----------



## MikeFox87

Pretty crappy week, but vacation officially begins with a Tat Triunfador. Very reliable


----------



## WABOOM

@welborn
after dry boxing for a few days this one is burning better. Flavors are good. Nuttiness, hint of cherry or currant, cedar, slightly sweet.

update , at the halfway point it went out completely. I just cannot recommend these. 15 out of 21 would not make it to the band.


----------



## C.Rock

Caldwell Anastasia on the golf course. Very nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Bucanero Z. I'm converting someone sooner or later. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Let's try this again...

Courtesy of @azmadurolover - I've been wanting to try one of these forever!


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Let's try this again...
> 
> Courtesy of @azmadurolover - I've been wanting to try one of these forever!


lol. Nice choice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I'm throughly enjoying my first Undercrown (Gran Toro)! Wow just wow. Deep rich flavours but smooth. I've never smoked a cigar with this much foot smoke either.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

MrCrowley39 said:


> I'm throughly enjoying my first Undercrown (Gran Toro)! Wow just wow. Deep rich flavours but smooth. I've never smoked a cigar with this much foot smoke either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Oh yeah these things smoke like crazy.

AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

Illusione Espernay with a Not Your Father's Root Beer. Yum!


----------



## gunnersguru

my smoke of the day was an acid deep dish. my first of a 5pack . now I'm new to cigars and all but I was not impressed with it , I don't think I like the large box press style and the flavor was gone after the first inch or so . i really like the acid brand but not this one.


----------



## gtechva

A Fuente Shark, Defiant Whiskey, Yee Haw Brewing Dunkel


----------



## cigaraddict

L'Atelier la Mission
Careful pepin, your blending genius is showing...
Only Mexican S.A. wrapped cigar I've had that doesn't dry out the palate. Short finish, touch woody, not super rich but dense fruit, and just a hint of anise. Very good so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited Maduro


----------



## 603Piper

Worked a traffic detail all day, errands all evening. finally feet up,Tiki torches lit, as well as this RP decade. Just received some goodies from Navistar today which are resting in the humi. :grin2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Burned uneven the whole way...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## anthonybkny

CAO black


----------



## WABOOM

I like churchhill's in the morning. Plenty of time before wife and kid wake up.







I can't say a bad thing about these. Apparently these are for me. 
-construction, perfect
-burn, perfect
-flavor, very enjoyable. Nutty, slightly sweet, baking spice, white pepper.
-price, 5 pack $25 from the devil.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the morning off well with a '64 Padron Maduro. With sun tea.

I have aged these and lowered the humidity to 65rH, but while it smokes much easier, I think you lose a ton of flavors and aroma in the process. I think I like my NCs around 69-70rH for maximum flavor, even if they require a touch smaller drags and some patience.

Just my observations over time and experimenting with different sticks and rH over time.

I'm a big proponent of aging all cigars at 70-72rH, even if it takes transferring them to a drier humidity when you actually intend to smoke them, even if the draw is a bit tighter.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So as a result in the cigar being at the lower rH, as the inside becomes more moist, a product of combustion, an the inside expanding, the drier outer wrapper has no choice but to split.

I love nubbing. This was still the best part of the cigar, you can see how the wrapper has split. I've never had any other Padron do this, as they are built with such great construction.

As a result, I will be changing out my 65 rH Bovedas in my naked box to 69rH. I don't want to lose out on my favorite part of the cigar, especially my expensive sticks.

Again just my $0.02US!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a Jericho Hill while it rains.This is not my thing, good thing I only got a sampler. This thing is like a pepper bomb.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Mark Twain Memoir. It was an excellent cigar. I'm rather new to cigars so hopefully I can learn a lot here and maybe meet some buds to smoke with.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Puro autentico maduro from ajf.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Red Dot toro


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Chris80

Lets try this one tonight. I haven't been out since Tuesday. I'm long overdue. 
Strong coffee, dark chocolate. Hot crushed red pepper on the back end. This is an odd cigar. It smokes ok once it gets going. Dunno if I would buy more of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> So as a result in the cigar being at the lower rH, as the inside becomes more moist, a product of combustion, an the inside expanding, the drier outer wrapper has no choice but to split.
> 
> I love nubbing. This was still the best part of the cigar, you can see how the wrapper has split. I've never had any other Padron do this, as they are built with such great construction.
> 
> As a result, I will be changing out my 65 rH Bovedas in my naked box to 69rH. I don't want to lose out on my favorite part of the cigar, especially my expensive sticks.
> 
> Again just my $0.02US!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I hate when that happens. I found when I smoke to fast this happens. I tend to do that as I catch myself chasing flavors. I still have trouble finding a comfortable pace since I can't relax. Someday I'll get there. If I can ever keep a dang stick lit. They still go out on me constantly. Hopefully soon that'll change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Illusione 888 Claro, my first candela style cigar. Nice construction with an earthy, leather and floral profile, almost tea-like. Perfect draw and lots of creamy smoke. Quite nice and absolutely no grassy taste. A pleasant mild to medium cigar. This one had about 7 weeks in the humi.


----------



## Chris80

AZ330FZL said:


> Oh yeah these things smoke like crazy.
> 
> AZ330FZL


They're definitely one of the smokier sticks. Nica Rustica, I thought the one of those I had was going to go up in flames on me. It was more smoke coming off the foot then out of my mouth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

@anthonybkny what's up left arm tattooed brother!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Didn't really get to slow down and enjoy it but the Jericho Hill by Crowned Heads will have to go on my list to try again.


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> Illusione 888 Claro, my first candela style cigar. Nice construction with an earthy, leather and floral profile, almost tea-like. Perfect draw and lots of creamy smoke. Quite nice and absolutely no grassy taste. A pleasant mild to medium cigar. This one had about 7 weeks in the humi.


I've been so afraid to try a candela as I always think of pine when I see one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

After a long day of kitchen idea browsing I'm enjoying a Nub Cafe and cold one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

No morning cigar for me tomorrow, as I am off to Oswego national motor speedway to participate in the Rusty Wallace Race Car experience in a fully functional NASCAR, though they use sticks rather than paddle shifters, but I am still very pumped to get this opportunity. I've ridden motorcycles on tracks, but have yet to drive a fully functional race car. The price was dirty cheap and you bet I'll be smoking a great stick tomorrow evening. 

Anybody else done one of these events? It's just the short track 10 lap, but it should be a lot of fun. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> I've been so afraid to try a candela as I always think of pine when I see one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, especially after reading so many reviews of people reporting a strong grassy/hay profile with other labels. The reviews of the Illusione were very different, so I figured, what the heck? How am I going to expand my horizons if I always play it safe. I bought a fiver and after 4 weeks told myself to try one. Well, each time over the last three weeks, I found an excuse to smoke something else as I was a bit worried about getting a dog rocket. Today was the day and I'm glad I stepped outside my comfort zone. It was a very pleasant, relaxing smoke. Burn line was pretty good most of the time but I had to straighten it out three times.


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> No morning cigar for me tomorrow, as I am off to Oswego national motor speedway to participate in the Rusty Wallace Race Car experience in a fully functional NASCAR, though they use sticks rather than paddle shifters, but I am still very pumped to get this opportunity. I've ridden motorcycles on tracks, but have yet to drive a fully functional race car. The price was dirty cheap and you bet I'll be smoking a great stick tomorrow evening.
> 
> Anybody else done one of these events? It's just the short track 10 lap, but it should be a lot of fun.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


That sounds awesome! Have fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Much better than the My Father

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Platinum and black coffee


----------



## Navistar

Finally a CAO I enjoy. Will have to grab another when I go to B&M

Edit: halfway through and it keeps getting better. Nice smoke


----------



## Ams417

Padron 2000 at the Casino last night. Machines had no love for me yet again.


----------



## MikeFox87

Don't laugh. These really arent bad for two and half bucks. Obviously, I took the band off and the wrapper went kablooey, but for about 50 minutes, I was enjoying myself!


----------



## Matthew Turner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a cheapie but a good one while the kids and I play around outside. FDO Toro. 









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender chisel from 2013 with a cup of Costa Rician Peabody, Love the ab's and three years rest has smoothed out the rough edges and highlighted the coco and spice notes.


----------



## Regiampiero

MikeFox87 said:


> Don't laugh. These really arent bad for two and half bucks. Obviously, I took the band off and the wrapper went kablooey, but for about 50 minutes, I was enjoying myself!


lol. Just kidding, Gurkha are what they are. The problem is finding a good one in the sea of bad ones, I'm glad you found a good one. I myself have enjoyed about half of the ones I've ever bought, making those 2 dollar sticks actually cost 4.

I'm enjoying a Sobrema.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Diesel Heart of Darkness - mixed feelings on this one. Pretty tight draw for the first third, not much for flavor or smoke output. 2nd third it opened up but got a little convoluted. Final third it came into its own. Needs some time Id say


----------



## cigaraddict

Tatuaje Tiff 
Small.
Cream, sour peanuts, little coffee, little woody, and a touch of chocolate in and out.
Super smooth (aside from sour nuttiness) would be a killer mild smoke (aside from sour nuttiness) woah Deja vu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Just lit up a Torano 50 year, to go with the second half of the Mia @ Sea game.


----------



## Navistar

gator_79 said:


> Just lit up a Torano 50 year, to go with the second half of the Mia @ Sea game.


These are fantastic (and cheap) when they are on. I have had 5 and 2 were horrible. Wondering if anyone else has had this experience?


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying a good one with a buddy on this fine Football Sunday. 

























AZ330FZL


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

AZ330FZL said:


> AZ330FZL


Two things of beauty right there. Waiting for it to cool off and I'll be out back with a Padron and the game on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Navistar said:


> These are fantastic (and cheap) when they are on. I have had 5 and 2 were horrible. Wondering if anyone else has had this experience?


I've smoked a ton of these sticks, I usually get the Robusto off C-Bid for $3-$3.50 each. They have always been consistent and a wonderful smoke for the price.


----------



## Sprouthog

JDN Cabinetta DC


----------



## Cibao Valley

Chilling with the emperor today:


----------



## csk415

As promised. Good smoke. Smooth draw and flavor. This is my first Padron and was excited to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

Caldwell Murcias Especial courtesy of @SoCal Gunner. Good smoke had a nice coffee/cream raster to it with an undertone of Cedar.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally having cigars and relaxing after a long day at the track. First up was an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme, which started canoeing but finished well. Now up is a Fuente Short Story. With rest this is quite nice. 









So the track took up about 4 hours. I hour+ classroom. The explanation of why I declined their insurance. If I hit the wall, how are you going to collect $15K or $1K with that $60 insurance as I'll be dead or being life flighted to the closest trauma center. No professional plaque with photo op, no GoPro video just pure unadulterated track time after sad get and instruction class. Fireproof suit, helmet, Hans neck protection system, NASCAR racing vehicle circa 2009 #12 Chevrolet Impala SS plus racing fuel and all the sun to take it all in for a mere $79.99.

Not worth getting into it as you have to be fit with the car that's closest to your physical size. Uncomfortable as all heck, you can barely see out the slit of plexiglass windscreen but roaring manual engine. Pulled to the left but it's a left turn track. This was my only photo I snuck of the cars. These were a bit smaller than mine. One of these was a Dodge Charger chassis and the other a slower Ford Fusion chassis. All in all a fun experience but nothing like CART or better yet motorcycle racing.

Sucks getting old but you can still have fun. Now I'm recovering. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

csk415 said:


> As promised. Good smoke. Smooth draw and flavor. This is my first Padron and was excited to try it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a consistent smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

AZ330FZL said:


> Enjoying a good one with a buddy on this fine Football Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Nice shot for the 15 years past 9/11. Some freedoms are worth fighting for. Through the vote or through the court system. Cigars should never be withheld but neither should booze unless it's by choice of that individual.

Enough said!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## GrouchoM

La Finca toro


----------



## FMichael

It's 0127 at work...I'm enjoying the sights of sticks, and beers...In roughly 7 hours from now I'll be sitting on my deck with a beer, and stogie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Double Shock this morning, I tried a couple of these when they were released and thought they had potential so I bought a box of these in Sept 2014 shortly after the release/'rebranding'
The dry draw is still very grassy although not as strong as it was. The first third very pleasant, slightly sweet and smooth, the flavors are crisp and well defined. The flavors in the middle third quickly became somewhat muddied, not bad just not very well defined. Going into the finial third the smoke has become a bit harsh and nothing really stands out flavor wise, it's just smoke at this point. 
The burn has been decent (one minor touch up about halfway thru)
I paired this with Guatemalan Antiqua. It's not likely that I would buy any more of these. I will revisit these again about this time next year.
I have not been impressed with the direction this brand has taken under the new ownership.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Charity to start this week.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Rocky Patel Royale Toro --- not too impressed ... then again I'm not a big RP fan.

CT


----------



## Matthew Turner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

After work I'm going to light up a Diesel and try it out.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I wanted a mild cheap stick so I reached for the final 5 Vegas Gold. A bit of a tight draw but otherwise fitting the needs nicely for what I was looking for tonight. Any recommendations for cheap, mild & tasty to try?









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Undercrown Corona Double.....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From @Ams417 PIF - Been wanting to try one after @StogieNinja recommendation and have even made a few bids on them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A CH Headley Grange toro that I have had sitting over a year. Much more like the corona sized box in flavors now. Gone are the creamy, grassy honeyed graham crackers, but it has morphed into those cinnamon graham crackers with some nutmeg and a bit of black tea tannin or walnut skins. It still has some creaminess but more smoked nuts. Maybe a bit of chestnut like you can get around Christmas in East Coast cities on the streets.

Still a very enjoyable cigar, it's just different now that it's matured.

I favor these much more than the Jericho Hills that I have tried in many different vitolas.

I think this is now more full flavored than the always enjoyable Four Kicks.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM

had an interview today. I took the job.


----------



## Regiampiero

Nice stick, but they need to rest quite a bit. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> had an interview today. I took the job.


Congrats on the new job. We all wish you well in your new endeavor.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> had an interview today. I took the job.


Congratulations! Don't go 100% rapid on your first approach and don't forget to touch off your tools! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Cedar cocoa powder and creamy smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> Congratulations! Don't go 100% rapid on your first approach and don't forget to touch off your tools!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha , thank you


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> had an interview today. I took the job.


Congrats


----------



## Rondo

Wtg @WABOOM


----------



## csk415

It's just so so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

I'm wondering if I smoked this one a little to fast. I couldn't really pick out specific flavors and it had an odd taste. Wasn't "bad" but I've had more from the diesel line that I like a lot better.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Colombia - a cool, brisk start to the day. No beverage, none needed. I could smoke these every morning.


----------



## WABOOM

Tom87 said:


> I'm wondering if I smoked this one a little to fast. I couldn't really pick out specific flavors and it had an odd taste. Wasn't "bad" but I've had more from the diesel line that I like a lot better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


they do benefit from some time. If that's an Unlimited Maduro, for me they are a strong and satisfying workhorse. Not much subtlety. I like them a lot for what they are.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BV Equadoran puro 2002. A very tightly rolled but inexpensive stick. Spicy pepper, cedar and creamy nuts. Paired very well with the Mount Gay XO with a splash of Coke in the rocks.

Excellent nub. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

AFR-75 - really good cigar. One of the best PDRs I think I've had.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Flashpoint Churchill ... daily smoke that never disappoints ... finishes with a nice pepper.

CT


----------



## WABOOM

WinsorHumidors said:


> Inferno Flashpoint Churchill ... daily smoke that never disappoints ... finishes with a nice pepper.
> 
> CT


I'm gonna have to order some of those. I love everything Oliva


----------



## TCstr8

What's left of an AB Tempus.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 603Piper

WABOOM said:


> had an interview today. I took the job.


Congratulations! I just kicked off vacation at my local shop with the same stick!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@WABOOM congrats brother!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## poppajon75

This is my first ever Padilla courtesy of brother @TCstr8 from a Noob PIF. Started out questioning the flavor profile but, it's settling into a creamy almost sweet smoke with just a hint of spice and, then kind of woodsy. I'm really enjoying it. Thank you brother 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Glad to hear it @poppajon75. I've picked a bunch of them up on Cbid for usually $2/stick. I enjoy them on the budget end of the spectrum.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> Glad to hear it @poppajon75. I've picked a bunch of them up on Cbid for usually $2/stick. I enjoy them on the budget end of the spectrum.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's definately something I would keep around. At that kind of price it's definately a great value. Very much appreciated.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Just wondering....and this may be in another thread, if so forgive me, but what are some "must try" cigars for nooks like me? I haven't had any R&J or Padron and those seem to be popular. There are so many out there that it's hard to choose. Camacho cigars are my favorites so far. Haven't tried any flavored cigars but I want to try some javas or something like that.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Rock

Padron 1964 at Tigers Comerica Park Lounge. Amazing ballpark.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Casa Fernandez JFR 660XT Corojo


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Maduro








really good


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cromangnon Aquitaine

One of those days.... dropped my cigar as I went to light it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I like these, but the cigar gods are against me today.... First the drop that tore the foot, then the wife calls to tell me about her rough day (cigar goes out), then the dog runs away (cigar goes out)... now the clouds roll in and the temp drops 20 degrees.

I WILL NOT SURRENDER!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Update. While I definitely haven't been a fan of the CH Jericho Hill 12 Angry Men lancero, I cut off 3-4" a couple days back, then smoked this tonight with a length of around 4.5" and it was very, very good. Solid build which didn't split with a razor sharp Xikar cut. The ash just didn't want to fall off and really such a better draw with plenty of good cedar, earth a touch of dark cocoa and nutty cream.

While many may think I ruined a great cigar, this was the first Jericho Hill I have been impressed with. Now I am wondering if the have a vitola in Rothschilds, or 4x40-42rg.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Grey Goose

Tried a The king is dead in what was a lancero I suppose over at the club... I was underwhelmed.


----------



## Ams417

Java Maduro. Falling out of love with infused sticks. I have a small stash too. Might post them in the WTS area. Palate is changing, just like everyone said it would.


----------



## Grey Goose

Ams417 said:


> Java Maduro. Falling out of love with infused sticks. I have a small stash too. Might post them in the WTS area. Palate is changing, just like everyone said it would.


Thank God. Haha


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Churchill (no Flashpoint) ... just straight ol' Inferno ... love it ...

CT


----------



## Regiampiero

Yesterday's smoke. A complete dud and the first bucanero I would not recommend. Right out of the back it had a funky smell, manure and seaweed. Plugged like log and feel apart by the half way point. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Peets Major Dickinson's blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> AVO Heritage with Peets Major Dickinson's blend


 Why are my pictures posting sideways? How do I fix it?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yesterday I had another Casa Magna Colorado Robusto.

I've noticed a hell of a nice difference in my sticks now that I have my Tupperdor in a cooler with some blue ice blocks keeping my sticks between 70-74F and anywhere between 60-65% RH.

The Casa Magna I had yesterday didn't burn so hot and the smoke was very cool, pleasant, and seemed better overall in my mouth and on my palate.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting this afternoon with an Illusione cg:4 maduro with Jameson's, 7up, a dash or three of bitters over ice.

Windy and cooler today.

Wonderful cigar. Dark cocoa/espresso but not too heavy. Black tea, walnuts with earth and leather notes. Solid stick for cooler weather. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Shipped out a 125 to 150 count humidor today ... time to bring out the celebration sticks ... Ashton VSG Churchill

CT


----------



## TCstr8

Pardon 6000 maduro.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

I'm fixin' to smoke this in a spell. Punch London Club.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperence BA XXI Intrique. Soaking the body and having a smoke. 


Damned tapatalk isn't letting my iPad post photos. Sorry. 

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## WABOOM

Havana Classico. It was horrible. I made it in about an inch and chucked it.


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> Havana Classico. It was horrible. I made it in about an inch and chucked it.


They actually made a somewhat decent cigar 20 years ago. I tried to find some more, but all they had were those bundled cheroot looking things these days....


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> Why are my pictures posting sideways? How do I fix it?


Have you tried laying on your side when you take the pictures?....&#128521;


----------



## droy1958

MikeFox87 said:


> AFR-75 - really good cigar. One of the best PDRs I think I've had.


They should be as they're higher than giraffe pu$$y.....


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> Java Maduro. Falling out of love with infused sticks. I have a small stash too. Might post them in the WTS area. Palate is changing, just like everyone said it would.


If you ever put them up let me know. Might snag a few from you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I am on a Romeo kick lately it seems. This one is a revisit for me. I had one a while ago and it was literally the dog part of a dog rocket. It's been asleep for almost a year now. Let's see. 
Pre light draw is outstanding. Tastes like marble cake from Entenmann's. Let's light her up and see. 
Definitely better then the last time I had one of these but still nothing to pursue here. Not bad but a little bland. For a 56rg the draw is superb. That's the ONLY reason I haven't chucked it. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying a La Aroma De Cuba, it's not bad but the flavours are almost too subtle. I'm hoping it picks up through the second and final thirds.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

POWER TO THE PEOPLE! Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare.....


----------



## Tom87

Man I'm sitting here at work on day 3 of 4 double shifts in a row looking at all these nice sticks u guys are enjoying and all I want to do is go home, enjoy a nice cigar, shower, and take my tail to bed.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 603Piper

Esteban Carreras Habano 13 year. This one has rested for awhile now since I got it in a EC sampler awhile back. Having never smoked an EC before didn't know what I was in store for.

Quite impressed. Allot of cocoa and nutty flavors so far. Definitely excited to try the others.


----------



## anthonybkny

CAO Black


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I am on a Romeo kick lately it seems. This one is a revisit for me. I had one a while ago and it was literally the dog part of a dog rocket. It's been asleep for almost a year now. Let's see.
> Pre light draw is outstanding. Tastes like marble cake from Entenmann's. Let's light her up and see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed the ones I've smoked. I have one or two marinating....


----------



## droy1958

603Piper said:


> Esteban Carreras Habano 13 year. This one has rested for awhile now since I got it in a EC sampler awhile back. Having never smoked an EC before didn't know what I was in store for.
> 
> Quite impressed. Allot of cocoa and nutty flavors so far. Definitely excited to try the others.


New one on me?.....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I enjoyed the ones I've smoked. I have one or two marinating....


That 1875 I had the other night was REALLY good too. I smoked them for a while until I had one that literally tasted like a dusty box in the attic. It had been a long time since I had one. I found that one buried so I said eh why not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Arturo Fuente Short Story. I didn't even get a chance to take a picture as it disintegrated after about 10 minutes. The construction on these has been far less than stellar. I got a fiver a few months ago. One had a wrapper patch that fell off as soon as I began smoking it. Two were okay with just slight burn issues. The last two have been a disaster. I keep them at about 70°F at a rH of 67%.


----------



## Navistar

Currently having a Perdomo Champagne. They are pretty good with 4 months in the humi.


----------



## droy1958

Matthew Turner said:


> Arturo Fuente Short Story. I didn't even get a chance to take a picture as it disintegrated after about 10 minutes. The construction on these has been far less than stellar. I got a fiver a few months ago. One had a wrapper patch that fell off as soon as I began smoking it. Two were okay with just slight burn issues. The last two have been a disaster. I keep them at about 70°F at a rH of 67%.


Strange as they've all been stellar that I've had before....


----------



## Navistar

droy1958 said:


> Strange as they've all been stellar that I've had before....


That is crazy as I have had over 20 and none have had a problem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Have you tried laying on your side when you take the pictures?....&#128521;


As a mater of fact I did, the dog kept licking the phone and the cat tried to run off with my stogie!


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> Trying a La Aroma De Cuba, it's not bad but the flavours are almost too subtle. I'm hoping it picks up through the second and final thirds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Those in Belicoso and Monarch are my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

While I'm not a fan of the new packaging...it's too much of a Camacho ripoff...the cigars are very good.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Why are my pictures posting sideways? How do I fix it?


You holding your phone portrait or landscape?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> As a mater of fact I did, the dog kept licking the phone and the cat tried to run off with my stogie!
> View attachment 90193


Sometimes life is just abitch. I have no more solutions....


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Those in Belicoso and Monarch are my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you find them light on flavour or was it just this stick or me? I have another to try but I'll wait a bit. This was the Rothchildes though, maybe I'll try a different vitola down the road. It wasn't bad just wished the flavours were a bit stronger.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

A pleasantly surprising Sancho Panza Double Maduro from @azmadurolover. This is a $3.50 stick. Perfect draw, nice burn with a slightly sweet nutty, leather and nuts profile. Really smooth on the retro hale with no burn. Lots of creamy smoke, too. Really very nice. I could see this as an everyday smoke. The cap came off after cutting, but the wrapper stayed together. No big deal. Thanks!


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> Do you find them light on flavour or was it just this stick or me? I have another to try but I'll wait a bit. This was the Rothchildes though, maybe I'll try a different vitola down the road. It wasn't bad just wished the flavours were a bit stronger.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Although I have had MANY of these. I have had a few that were "light" on flavors. I have had one I didn't like. I think they like to be at a higher humidity though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I have to hold my iPhone landscape to get straight pictures on the forum


----------



## WABOOM

haven't had a gordo in a while. This pig is waaaay stronger than the smaller ones.







I'm lovin it! I like O's anyway but this different and good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## csk415

Brickhouse the traveler. Pretty nice. About 1/3 way through.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Great looks like I'm flipping y'all off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

been chugging this big bastard and its awesome, 60's dont overheat!


----------



## Matthew Turner

droy1958 said:


> Strange as they've all been stellar that I've had before....





Navistar said:


> That is crazy as I have had over 20 and none have had a problem


I've never had a bad Arturo Fuente until this 5er. I ordered from a different place as CI was sold out when I ordered. I also got a 5er of AF Hemingway Classics at the same time. I'm smoking one now and it is as well constructed as any AF I've had.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> been chugging this big bastard and its awesome, 60's dont overheat!


How long have you been chugging that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> How long have you been chugging that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for a full hour, and still haven't taken off the band. I'm buzzin hard.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sometimes even if the photo is oriented correctly on my phone , Tapatalk uploads it sideways..


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@SoCal Gunner, tell me how you like that preferido... Ruby, right? I've had the emeralds which were great, might have to pull the trigger on the ruby pending your review

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Navistar

Matthew Turner said:


> I've never had a bad Arturo Fuente until this 5er. I ordered from a different place as CI was sold out when I ordered. I also got a 5er of AF Hemingway Classics at the same time. I'm smoking one now and it is as well constructed as any AF I've had.


I get it brother. Lots of people here love CAO. I bought a big sampler of CAO and it was dog rocket times 10. Horrible construction, plugging galore.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sometimes even if the photo is oriented correctly on my phone , Tapatalk uploads it sideways..


This is what I'm running into as well, I've tried checking the preview then going back and rotating the pic and reloading but it still comes out sideways. I have not been able to any editing tools once it's loaded to the site either, be patient with me maybe I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Turkmen

Celebrating my youngest daughter second birthday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Turkmen said:


> Celebrating my youngest daughter second birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great day to celebrate. Never take this day for granted


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltar Jamon Jamon. One of the best ounce for ounce Habano wrapped NCs. 









Decided to try and punch this, which I regret. Still and excellent spice filled stick.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nica Rustica this am with Peet's MD blend. Nice pairing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Back on track with this nice maduro.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarer

First one of these I had, definitely have to get more! Some serious leather and pepper which I really like, also some peat and chestnut.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Jericho Hill Willie Lee ...


----------



## MikeFox87

Mayimbe - had this yesterday, forgot to post. Dug deep for something different. What a behemoth! Pretty good too, nice flavor profile and got over 2 hours out of it.


----------



## poppajon75

I don't always get the chance to smoke at work so when I do I take advantage of it. LTC keeps getting better every month they rest.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Ramon Bueso Genesis - revisiting this after a few years rest. Hard as a rock but great performance. Perfect burn, great flavor. Nice stick


----------



## 603Piper

Today's pick, from the same sample pack, eastern Carreras black cross


----------



## MidwestToker

MikeFox87 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis - revisiting this after a few years rest. Hard as a rock but great performance. Perfect burn, great flavor. Nice stick


I got a 5er of those awhile back and smoked one as soon as I opened them. Eh. But as I've let them rest, each one gets better and better. Now they're easily one of my favorites. Lots of earth and cocoa.


----------



## Champagne InHand

1964 Padron Annie torpedo. One of my favorites and with cool weather this pairs just fine with ice water.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Juan Bobo









Very smooth and creamy

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Padron 2k.....


----------



## 603Piper

#2 for the day. Camacho corojo ,Another one from a sampler, with this really delicious root beer. My vacations off to a rough start


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a pleasent Sancho Panza Double Maduro.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Here we go again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Lot's of sidestream smoke. My neighbor informed me that it smells like "ball sweat"... or old books. Either way it's delicious.


----------



## AZ330FZL

WABOOM said:


> Lot's of sidestream smoke. My neighbor informed me that it smells like "ball sweat"...


Hahaha your neighbor is nuts. Those things are great!

AZ330FZL


----------



## Ams417

WABOOM said:


> Lot's of sidestream smoke. My neighbor informed me that it smells like "ball sweat"... or old books.


I want that cutter....


----------



## rockethead26

Fuente Hemmingway Classic


----------



## AZ330FZL

Ams417 said:


> I want that cutter....


I know, me too!

AZ330FZL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Black, Spicy and Full Bodied love it!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying this one celebrating the amazing Red Sox win!!! Padron 5000, so silky smooth, ultra lite draw and tons of smoke. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## RocknRoll

Stogiepuffer said:


> Juan Bobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very smooth and creamy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Where'd you get that one?

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## Stogiepuffer

They were handed out at a company event. I local VA BOTL makes them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

AB 90+ second robusto. Keeps growing on me. Definately my go to budget smoke right now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

*JR Edicion Limitada Alternative Cohiba Behike Laguito No. 6*









It's weird, but this is the most excited I've been to smoke a cigar in a while just because I'd heard good things and I've been looking for a good, cheap smoke. I think I've found it.

Far from a super premium, but even with no time in my humidor, this stick tastes good. It's medium body. Hints of earth and little cocoa. Surprisingly good construction with strong ash.

I'm looking forward to keeping the rest of the 5er in my humidor for a couple of months to see what happens.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo ...


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> AB 90+ second robusto. Keeps growing on me. Definately my go to budget smoke right now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Looks like an exciting way to check for gas leaks. You and @Ranger0282 should hang out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Looks like an exciting way to check for gas leaks. You and @Ranger0282 should hang out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's a well pump house  I'm safe in there. Speaking of @Ranger0282 haven't seen him around. Hope he's doing well.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Thought it was a gas meter... As for Dave he pmd me a while back. Might drop him a line to see.. See if he blew himself up yet. Of course deer seasons coming up so he's probably pretty busy.





Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> It's a well pump house  I'm safe in there. Speaking of @Ranger0282 haven't seen him around. Hope he's doing well.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


You in the business or is it a community well?


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> You in the business or is it a community well?


I work for the city maintaining wells, lift station panels and, rebuilding pumps with the exception of winding the motors. We're also the go to crew for anything electrical and, metal fabrication wise. It's almost as glorious as it sounds lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

I haven't heard from Ranger since I sent him a humidor he bought ... I too hope he is OK. He stated his health wasn't that great ... same for the Kernel ... maybe my humi's are haunted by evil spirits >

CT


----------



## UBC03

I sent him a pm..if he responds I'll update.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ams417 said:


> I want that cutter....


You should have asked him if he had smelled a lot of ball sweat!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

A simple, but enjoyable Cubita I must have received as a bomb as I don't remember purchasing these. Still a good warmer weather stick even with its larger ring guage. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Tom87

TGIF Starting the weekend off with one of my favorites!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> I want that cutter....


Go to an event and buy some cigars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Creamy with some pepper and spice. Very smooth and a decent burn.


----------



## Grey Goose

Protocol - Probable Cause

Was in a situation where pics would not have been in order, but this was a decent stick, recommend giving it a try!


----------



## Tom87

Great all the way to the wrapper, I definitely recommend this stick. Delicious

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> Go to an event and buy some cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I would love some DE events in AZ. Only ones coming up happen to be in Tucson. Just have to keep looking.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> I would love some DE events in AZ. Only ones coming up happen to be in Tucson. Just have to keep looking.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Really? Check with your local lounges, they usually bring in reps every month or so in my area. I'm actually friends with a DE rep and his coming tonight in my local lounge. If you want I'll pick one up for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Regiampiero said:


> Really? Check with your local lounges, they usually bring in reps every month or so in my area. I'm actually friends with a DE rep and his coming tonight in my local lounge. If you want I'll pick one up for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yeah I need to adventure out into some of the B&M's out here, sadly there isn't anything very close to where I live.

I appreciate the gesture on picking one up that is very nice of you to offer. I'll keep an eye out locally so I can join in on the DE excitement also.

Have fun tonight!

AZ330FZL


----------



## UBC03

WinsorHumidors said:


> I haven't heard from Ranger since I sent him a humidor he bought ... I too hope he is OK. He stated his health wasn't that great ... same for the Kernel ... maybe my humi's are haunted by evil spirits >
> 
> CT


He's doin good...getting ready to slay some bambies. So no, your humidor didn't kill him.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ubc03 said:


> he's doin good...getting ready to slay some bambies. So no, your humidor didn't kill him.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g925v using tapatalk


lol...


----------



## Chris80

MidwestToker said:


> It's weird, but this is the most excited I've been to smoke a cigar in a while just because I'd heard good things and I've been looking for a good, cheap smoke. I think I've found it.
> 
> Far from a super premium, but even with no time in my humidor, this stick tastes good. It's medium body. Hints of earth and little cocoa. Surprisingly good construction with strong ash.
> 
> I'm looking forward to keeping the rest of the 5er in my humidor for a couple of months to see what happens.


Which alt is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one ever, rested for about two weeks. First inch getting a woodsy leather aroma

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoying that classic Illusione Epernay Le Elegance (Pantela). With a mix of Ketel One, 7up and Pineapple juice over ice.

TGIF.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> First one ever, rested for about two weeks. First inch getting a woodsy leather aroma
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Let those age a bit. Go slow or burn can't be wonky, but a very classy stick made by boutique blends.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Let those age a bit. Go slow or burn can't be wonky, but a very classy stick made by boutique blends.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thanks for the tip. 6 months maybe?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I'm gonna Fuente Friday it after supper.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

A.Fuente Work Of Art Maduro.

Probably my favorite smoke - Love to light one up, sad when it gets to the end.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Thanks for the tip. 6 months maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


3-6 months will show a good bit of difference. A very nice cigar. I need to purchase some more. I had a bunch of different 5ers from Thompson, JR and Cigar.com. Can't beat the 5 for under $20. I have just run out of them. Great cigar.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club.....


----------



## rockethead26

SoCal Gunner said:


> A.Fuente Work Of Art Maduro.
> 
> Probably my favorite smoke - Love to light one up, sad when it gets to the end.


Yeah,that nub looks about right.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ... just received them from Meier & Dutch and it was perfect (I couldn't wait for it to sit in the humidor for a month or two). I'm sad now that I purchased three boxes of the regular ones. Then again, I've never had a bad Melanio, regardless of the wrapper. This one was truly full bodied and full flavor. I really hated to have it burn my fingers and leave this world in a puff of smoke!


----------



## 603Piper

Kicking off the highland games this weekend in Lincoln NH


----------



## Chris80

Fuente Curly Head. Don't know what I think of this yet. 
I learned this is floor scrap mixed filler of way better Fuentes. It's like a revolving door of bad to worse with the occasional really good flavor. The burn and draw are really good. I think I paid under $3 for this. I dunno if I'd buy more. Maybe one or two more and let em sleep for a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> Fuente Curly Head. Don't know what I think of this yet.
> I learned this is floor scrap mixed filler of way better Fuentes. It's like a revolving of bad to worse with the occasional really good flavor. The burn and draw are really good. I think I paid under $3 for this. I dunno if I'd buy more. Maybe one or two more and let me sleep for a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only short filler I've had was Man-O-War Dark Horse which is mixed filler from AJF and I really like it.
Today's smoke is Enclave, also from AJF


----------



## Chris80

CloakedInSmoke said:


> The only short filler I've had was Man-O-War Dark Horse which is mixed filler from AJF and I really like it.
> Today's smoke is Enclave, also from AJF


I didn't know the curly head was a mixed filler until the ash fell off at about a half inch. The enclave is such a unique cigar. I was gifted one way back when. I enjoyed it very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Fuente Curly Head. Don't know what I think of this yet.
> I learned this is floor scrap mixed filler of way better Fuentes. It's like a revolving door of bad to worse with the occasional really good flavor. The burn and draw are really good. I think I paid under $3 for this. I dunno if I'd buy more. Maybe one or two more and let em sleep for a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried one many years ago and wasn't impressed. For another dollar or two more than you can get a decent Fuente.....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> I tried one many years ago and wasn't impressed. For another dollar or two more than you can get a decent Fuente.....


Oh I bought some Chateaus also haha but I just wanted to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Oh I bought some Chateaus also haha but I just wanted to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a fiver of the Sungrown Double Chateau on the way myself. For under $6 shipped, it's a solid purchase......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Fuente Curly Head. Don't know what I think of this yet.
> I learned this is floor scrap mixed filler of way better Fuentes. It's like a revolving door of bad to worse with the occasional really good flavor. The burn and draw are really good. I think I paid under $3 for this. I dunno if I'd buy more. Maybe one or two more and let em sleep for a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, these are what the kids in the back room roll! JK >
It's taken a couple of years but I have almost made it thu a box of these


----------



## WABOOM

delicious
TGIFF !!!!


----------



## Tedder87

A Diesel Unholy Cocktail with a few Jack and ginger ales. They go together quite well.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying a good one tonight with some Jack. Hope everyone is having a great night. 

















AZ330FZL


----------



## GrouchoM

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, these are what the kids in the back room roll! JK >
> 
> It's taken a couple of years but I have almost made it thu a box of these


That would make sense for that to be the torcador training stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

AZ330FZL said:


> Enjoying a good one tonight with some Jack. Hope everyone is having a great night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


In the market for a 19 myself. Use to carry a 22 but passed it onto a nephew that started his career. Digging the green wall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nica Libre torpedo with Peet's MD blend another good pairing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Morning smoke! Happy Saturday boys!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

WinsorHumidors said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ... just received them from Meier & Dutch and it was perfect (I couldn't wait for it to sit in the humidor for a month or two). I'm sad now that I purchased three boxes of the regular ones. Then again, I've never had a bad Melanio, regardless of the wrapper. This one was truly full bodied and full flavor. I really hated to have it burn my fingers and leave this world in a puff of smoke!


I smoked a robusto version of the Melanio Maduro last night, too. This one had about three months on it and it's even better than the one I had from the same batch a month ago. I just wish they burned as well as a Fuente. I had to touch mine up 6-8 times. Otherwise, these are simply outstanding smokes with a little humi time.


----------



## WABOOM

Connie and coffee


----------



## Ams417

Had a MY Father LB 1922 on the drive up to the lake last night and a Diesel Wicked at the bar for karaoke. Both were just kinda ok. The MF wrapper ripped when I pulled the band and the Diesel was not very flavorful. I've got more of both and will try again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay this is a mini review of Caldwell's Blind man's bluff.

Quite a perplexing stick where you really do need to sit back and close your eyes to think about the aromas and flavors as they are very subtle in this medium strength cigar with a reddish-brown wrapper.

In the first half you notice baker's cocoa with earth and traces of pumpkin pie spices like light cinnamon and nutmeg. Some cedar is notable as well.

As the cigar is slowly at patiently puffed you start picking up notes of cardamom and hazelnut. All, very subtle. The wood is ever present but nowhere near overwhelming but chai tea and the accompanying tannin require a drink like bourbon or rum with a bit of water or ice to keep the mouth fresh and wet. Since it's still quite early I went with iced sweet tea but included some water to keep the sweetness under wraps and not to drown out the subtle nuances. 
As I pull the band off I notice some thicker veins in the wrapper and admire the quality construction and solid burn line.

Towards the back end that chai tea is quite dominant with touches of vanilla but some white pepper is there as well in the spiced mix.

Pleasant enough for one of Caldwell's more affordable offerings. There is a touch of dried fruit, maybe that telltale citrus but you have to really think about it. It's quite hard to compare this to any other cigar. The name is quite appropriate.

I don't think this cigar would please everybody, it's not loaded with sweetness or nicotine but a solid middle-weight that needs contemplation or it can be written off as boring. A good first cigar for the day. If you had already smoked a few sticks this wouldn't impress. Still I liked it. About 1 months rest in the box it came in that is stored in a boxes only tupperdor. 









Worth a go on the nub. Where is my MODUS tool?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## bigronbee

I guess it's fall...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First inch blah... hope it gets better.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Stogiepuffer said:


> First inch blah... hope it gets better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have a Gurkha Armageddon I'm going to try tonight, hope it's good.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tom87 said:


> I have a Gurkha Armageddon I'm going to try tonight, hope it's good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


The construction and burn is good but seems one dimensional. I'm getting wood, tobacco and a little leather. Starting to pickup some creaminess. Guess this does not pair well with an IPA.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Illusione Rothchildes

Enjoy these, but prefer undercrown at similar price.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I gave up on the Gurkha...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Ramon Buesos Habano. Can't lose for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I've had a sample set of Nubs (4 reg and 6 café, the cafés are separated) acclimating for 75 days now. Thought I'd start with the Maduro tonight. I wasn't sure what to expect with these, so far not bad, might need to test the waters more with a fiver of the Maduro but I'll wait to try the others before the purchase. Surprisingly the RG isn't a problem.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Norteno with Chardonnay


----------



## Chris80

JR Alt to the Cohiba Sublime. Resting since December. The one I had ROTT was horrible. Let's see if 9 months made this baby grow.







The cello has a nice brown hue to it as well
Pre lightdraw is WOW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Enjoying the night and a little fire. Really like these right now. Sure my pallet will change over time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

G Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corned Heads, Yellow Rose


----------



## Sprouthog

Headley Grange Drumstick


----------



## csk415

csk415 said:


> Enjoying the night and a little fire. Really like these right now. Sure my pallet will change over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I quoted myself. Have to use a punch on box press smokes. Can't figure out how to cut them without messing cap up. Any secrets? Punch is a old 30 ott 6 casing if your wondering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

csk415 said:


> Yes I quoted myself. Have to use a punch on box press smokes. Can't figure out how to cut them without messing cap up. Any secrets?


V cut
Since getting a Xikar VX, my Cuban Crafters perfect cutter has collected dust.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> V cut
> Since getting a Xikar VX, my Cuban Crafters perfect cutter has collected dust.


Well. Time to add another cutter to the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

csk415 said:


> Yes I quoted myself. Have to use a punch on box press smokes. Can't figure out how to cut them without messing cap up. Any secrets? Punch is a old 30 ott 6 casing if your wondering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have good luck with Xikar v cut

But i have also had good luck with guillotine cutters. You might need a better cutter.


----------



## Chris80

I use a colibri v cut on most of my box pressed sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Padron Principe at the little shit hole bar at the lake  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Navistar said:


> I have good luck with Xikar v cut
> 
> But i have also had good luck with guillotine cutters. You might need a better cutter.


Moved onto a Alec Bradley tempus. Cut was not clean. The one I have was a gift. First time I used it it was great. Sucked since then. Just ordered a better one. I hope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Rosa Cuba Corona


----------



## jgarcia9102

*Esteban Carreras Covenant*
Courtesy of @*SoCal Gunner* and the NOOB PIF. Sorry, no pics, but it had a firm feel and an even burn.

To me this smoked like a high-end Nica Libre. The NL is nice for the price, but Coffee dominates my palate and leaves little room for complexity.

This Covenant was creamy coco, coffee, leather and earth. I tasted oak and even some campfire on the retrohale. It's fairly consistent throughout, building to full flavor but always remaining smooth. Little to no spice down to the nub, which surprised me.

Good stick, worth buying a 5er.

Thanks again buddy! Great selection thus far.


----------



## welborn

Davidoff Nicaraguan petite Corona


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ended the night with a NC Monte No. 2, with about 8 months in the humidor. It's was nice but rather boring an unidimensional after having such multi flavored sticks to choose from over the past few months. I bought a 10 pack and will let them rest another 6 months before trying another stick. Really the JR alternatives to the CC is a much better option an humidor time. Hopefully these will get better. They look nice and all with good construction but by halfway through I was just thinking "Is that it?"

Bummer. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## talisker10

welborn said:


> Davidoff Nicaraguan petite Corona
> View attachment 90713


How was that? Does it justify the price? I have a robusto resting in my humidor.


----------



## Chris80

JR Alt to the CC Montecristo #2 and coffee. Good morning everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Ended the night with a NC Monte No. 2, with about 8 months in the humidor. It's was nice but rather boring an unidimensional after having such multi flavored sticks to choose from over the past few months. I bought a 10 pack and will let them rest another 6 months before trying another stick. Really the JR alternatives to the CC is a much better option an humidor time. Hopefully these will get better. They look nice and all with good construction but by halfway through I was just thinking "Is that it?"
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I love the MC #2 Classic Series but at almost $14 a stick I opt for the JR quite often. To me it's just a lighter version. However they are terrible ROTT as they do much better after a minimum of two weeks rest IMO. Someday, when I go to the "better big island" I will have the real deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

@Chris80 I would highly suggest you smoke down your current inventory before buying from the darkside. It's hard to walk the middle line and continue smoking both. You notice very few of our veterans and moderators posting in the Non-habanos threads these days.


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> @Chris80 I would highly suggest you smoke down your current inventory before buying from the darkside. It's hard to walk the middle line and continue smoking both. You notice very few of our veterans and moderators posting in the Non-habanos threads these days.


I agree and disagree. I still have a ton of ncs, can't remember the last time I smoked one, but I still have em. My golf buddies love em. Of course I don't really give them a choice.

Question: How many times have you heard someone regretting making the jump to the ISOM?

Answer: NEVER

GO FOR IT. can't hurt anything but your wallet...

Enabler.... Me?????.....never

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Last night's smoke, bucanero el pirata.



And just my 2 cents, the dark side isn't big enough for me. So I only but what I know I like and mix them in with my nc. The "once you go there, you'll never switch back" saying just isn't true in my case. Still worth the trip though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I was gifted a 6 pack sampler of the Nub Café back in June for my b-day and this morning I thought what the hell let's do this. I see why people either love these or hate these. I could maybe smoke one or two of these in a smoking season (late Spring to late Autumn where I am). They aren't bad but infused is a whole different ball game. I don't anticipate any changes, this is a cappuccino flavour and I expect nothing else as I smoke it down. My wife on the another hand would love these things (in a smaller RG of course). Logically I paired this with a French Vanilla flavoured coffee. 
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

just fired up this churchhill







pairing with Japanese green tea


----------



## rockethead26

csk415 said:


> Enjoying the night and a little fire. Really like these right now. Sure my pallet will change over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites when I first started. My wife loved the aroma, too. You're right, your palate will most likely change.


----------



## cigaraddict

Navistar said:


> @Chris80 I would highly suggest you smoke down your current inventory before buying from the darkside. It's hard to walk the middle line and continue smoking both. You notice very few of our veterans and moderators posting in the Non-habanos threads these days.


A more true statement was never spoken, er typed. I am trying to smoke through my NC selection in order to "dispose" of them..... I smoked a TAA 16' last week and didn't care for it for christ sake lol one you switch islands there is no switching back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

cigaraddict said:


> A more true statement was never spoken, er typed. I am trying to smoke through my NC selection in order to "dispose" of them..... I smoked a TAA 16' last week and didn't care for it for christ sake lol one you switch islands there is no switching back...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send them to me, I'll dispose of them for you lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Send them to me, I'll dispose of them for you lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yea same here! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

About 30 minutes ago I smoked and really enjoyed a CAO Colombia Magdalena (which is also my first ever torpedo cigar that I've had).


----------



## php007

Hanging with Charles on Thursday smoking these and enjoying a variety of Macallan


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Padron 1964.
Dominican coffee with vanilla creamer, whipped cream,cinnamon and Sambuca to wrap up a hearty Sunday breakfast:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up this FDO Corojo. This was a bad stick condition wise, busted up cap, tears in the wrapper etc. The place I bought them from replaced them, so I consider this a "free" test.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

This one is from Nov 2013, should play nicely with a cup of kona


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know what you think. I liked the VSG more.


----------



## Rondo

'12 Goldie


----------



## Chris80

Nica Libre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

After football snack


----------



## Turkmen

Navistar said:


> Let us know what you think. I liked the VSG more.


Love it. Probably more cedary than vsg. There are some notes that remind me opus, but not quite sure what exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

RP Edge maduro. Tasty!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nate77




----------



## Cibao Valley

This actually paired pretty well:


----------



## Sprouthog

My Father Lancero


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoked an Illusione Ultra Op.9 and finishing a very wet day with RoNa craft. 

I switch back and forth all the time and might even prefer Nicaraguan and mixed blends even more. 

I have thousands invested in cigars and really wouldn't pass on many of the newer NC offerings. I like those sticks from ISOM well enough, but they are just a different option, for me. 

I surely will not turn down a great bottle of wine from the New World over France, even if my cellar is mostly Euro-centric. 

Same with rums, whisky, beers and many other of life's finer things. 

Some great cigars rolled right in Miami with a blend of tobacco from North America, the islands, So. America, Central America, Africa and Indonesia. 

It's like the world of coffee or chocolate to be more specific. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## csk415

First one. Not to sure about it. I'll report back later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

is there a difference in Today's Smoke and "What did you Smoke Today" ? ? I just saw the other one just now!


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> I agree and disagree. I still have a ton of ncs, can't remember the last time I smoked one, but I still have em. My golf buddies love em. Of course I don't really give them a choice.
> 
> Question: How many times have you heard someone regretting making the jump to the ISOM?
> 
> Answer: NEVER
> 
> GO FOR IT. can't hurt anything but your wallet...
> 
> Enabler.... Me?????.....never
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I could never pass up on my Padrons or Fuentes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I could never pass up on my Padrons or Fuentes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give you padron annies...

Warped cortos and of course U.C.'s will always have a space in my cabinet. If I'm craving pepper or wanna make a mooch sick.... lfd dl's....

I'm in no way saying that I quit nc's. But when I reach in ,I always seem to grab on a cc.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

csk415 said:


> First one. Not to sure about it. I'll report back later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was not a good experience. Wrapper was bitter from the moment I lit it and never got better. Fought the burn all the way down to the last 3rd (should have chunked it at the halfway point). Draw was very loose. Almost like drawing through a empty straw. This thing just seemed to burn weird. Seemed like the center burned faster than the outer edge. This is the worst smoke I have tried so far. Bought this one at a local casino smoke shop since my B&M was closed. They kept the room at 62 deg with a 69% rh. Not sure if that had anything to do with it but who knows. Probably wont go back. The room had a very strong cedar smell (almost like fence panel). Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> That was not a good experience. Wrapper was bitter from the moment I lit it and never got better. Fought the burn all the way down to the last 3rd (should have chunked it at the halfway point). Draw was very loose. Almost like drawing through a empty straw. This thing just seemed to burn weird. Seemed like the center burned faster than the outer edge. This is the worst smoke I have tried so far. Bought this one at a local casino smoke shop since my B&M was closed. They kept the room at 62 deg with a 69% rh. Not sure if that had anything to do with it but who knows. Probably wont go back. The room had a very strong cedar smell (almost like fence panel). Lesson learned I guess.


You just named every symptom of an over humidified stick. It's called tunneling. That's why most of use advise resting a cigar for a few months at 65% or less. You will have much fewer issues.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> You just named every symptom of an over humidified stick. It's called tunneling. That's why most of use advise resting a cigar for a few months at 65% or less. You will have much fewer issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good to know. The B&M I usually buy at keeps his room at 65rh. Everything I have bought from him has been good. Will a Higher RH also throw the flavor off. Guess I have some more researching to do on RH levels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ya..it'll give em a bitter taste.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

The first Undercrown I had was quite unimpressive. I got one in a PIF that had a little rest on it, it was so much better.


----------



## GrouchoM

Fonseca 1907 toro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coffee & Spice for breakfast.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Inferno Flashpoint Torpedo ... has anyone ever tried one of these ... I'd be interested to hear what other BOTLS think of my favorite smoke.


----------



## 603Piper

nate77 said:


>


Just had one if these myself last night, delicious. No service up in the white mountains, here's a few stragglers from over the weekend


----------



## WABOOM

WinsorHumidors said:


> Oliva Inferno Flashpoint Torpedo ... has anyone ever tried one of these ... I'd be interested to hear what other BOTLS think of my favorite smoke.


no, but I have been meaning to.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up an AF NW. Too early to tell but not a real good start for my palette likes. Awesome construction and box press though.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto (I think) ... thanks to @MyFatherFan for a GREAT PIF!


CT


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

This combo is making this Monday a little better. My first La Aroma de Cuba. Really wonderful. A new fav that just continues to reinforce my belief that Nicaraguans make the best non-Cubans.


----------



## Cigarer

Just fired this up


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Getting ready for the BEARS game!


----------



## MidwestToker

Cigarer said:


> Just fired this up


THAT is a fine looking cigar. What kind of Diesel is it?


----------



## Regiampiero

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just fired up an AF NW. Too early to tell but not a real good start for my palette likes. Awesome construction and box press though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I love those. My favorite ajf so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm trying out an impulse buy after 2 weeks in the humi. So far it's ok. Faint coffee and cocoa that go away really quickly. Very short finish, but nice smoke output and draw. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Rothschild show up and ROTT this is good reminding me of a better Padron. Great QPR value. 









Solid construction, firm roll with excellent burn. Good with just ice water.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM

never had this before. Tastes great, nice aroma in this cool weather.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MidwestToker said:


> This combo is making this Monday a little better. My first La Aroma de Cuba. Really wonderful. A new fav that just continues to reinforce my belief that Nicaraguans make the best non-Cubans.


I totally agree. I've had quite a few new popular Puff favorites (My Father, Aging Room, Undercrown ect.) and this was my favorite.

Today I had a RP Catch-22 Mild but good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Luv me some Sumatra!


----------



## jgarcia9102

Another Stick Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner

CAO Flathead 450

Great sweet Pre-Light aroma, I'm assuming it's Maduro. I know its called the flathead, but the flat cap limits my cut. I typically don't chop the end off, but I didn't have much of a choice. With a closed-in foot I expected that sweetness to dominate the first few puffs, but I was surprised by bitterness.

I'm nearing the 2nd Third now and fortunately it's mellowing out, cedar and leather dominating my palate thus far. There's a nice spicy kick on the retrohale. Clean burn, clean ash.

No shortage of Vitamin N in this stick. It could be because I just took a long bike ride (or the Gin and Tonic...) but it has me buzzing.

Thanks for the variety Brotha


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Cigarer

MidwestToker said:


> THAT is a fine looking cigar. What kind of Diesel is it?


Hair of the dog


----------



## AZ330FZL

Going Melanio Monday tonight with some Bulleit Rye. 









AZ330FZL


----------



## Drummerguy1584

AZ330FZL said:


> Going Melanio Monday tonight with some Bulleit Rye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Just got one in a bomb and can't wait to try it after a little nap to acclimate... Let me know what you think of it

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## AZ330FZL

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Just got one in a bomb and can't wait to try it after a little nap to acclimate... Let me know what you think of it
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


They are fantastic, 2nd one out of the box. Really enjoyable smooth draw tons of smoke. Hope you enjoy it.

AZ330FZL


----------



## welborn

If you haven't tried the Casa Turrent...it's delicious


----------



## welborn

talisker10 said:


> How was that? Does it justify the price? I have a robusto resting in my humidor.


It's a great cigar..hard to say really. I bought a box of 14 and 2 4 packs for a total of 22 in all. Doubt I will invest that much in that few cigars again anytime soon. But I rarely smoke a Davidoff or Padron. I'd say as an occasional indulgence it's worth the price but not a a smoke I'd have everyday.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the day off with sweet tea and a Padron 5000. Lawn care day. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Regiampiero

Just a PSA, never smoke in the dark. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Had a AB 2nd ROTT. Hard draw and damp. Hopefully the other 9 will improve with rest. 

Working on a Buenos Madurito as I type. Always a good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

No idea where this one came from. Enjoying it nonetheless. Thanks to whoever may have sent this my way.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

TCstr8 said:


> No idea where this one came from. Enjoying it nonetheless. Thanks to whoever may have sent this my way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, those are tasty for sure

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## poppajon75

@Stogiepuffer I'm a fan of the AB 2nds also. Give them a couple months and they smoke very well. I tried one about every two weeks and they keep improving. Just my opinion.

Today I'm having a La Imperosa cut with my now favorite cutter which were both part of a most generous gift from none other than @Hudabear. This smoke has one of the best draws I've encountered and, that's awesome because I'm really liking this one.














It's tasting better with every draw. I'm picking up dark chocolate, light leather and, I might be crazy but some kind of fruit maybe. Thank you sincerely. This is on my must have list and has the potential to be one of my top 5!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

I've heard too many talk about them not to try one today. There was a JRs close to my daughter's doctor, instead of waiting I hustled up and bought a AF Short Story ... yummy ... too short :grin2:


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

La Aroma Classic


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

F55 - I was expecting more from this. Nothing bad about it, just didnt really keep my interest


----------



## MikeFox87

Punch Uppercut - I dig these. Found mine at my B&M, I think they might be discontinued unfortunately


----------



## MidwestToker

Picked this up in the deals bin at one of my local B&Ms. Draw and construction is excellent. Want more from the taste. Not bad, just one-note.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

AB 2nds corona







yummy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Rothschild with some cooled Syrah and a glass of water just to wash things out. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

There's enough going on with these that it will take a while to sort it all out, coffee, leather and spice for sure, something light and citrusy/vinegary as well.


----------



## nate77




----------



## AZ330FZL

Tatuesday 









AZ330FZL


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Ams417

WABOOM said:


> AB 2nds corona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy


Coincidence, I burned the one you sent me via bomb tonight. Pretty good, a little loose for my taste but otherwise very nice.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round 2 Flor De Antillas 









AZ330FZL


----------



## csk415

AZ330FZL said:


> Tatuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ330FZL


Play that game all the time. What smoke is that? Is it good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

csk415 said:


> Play that game all the time. What smoke is that? Is it good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We play that and dominos quite a bit when the weather is nice out here. Starting to get good again. The cigar was a Tatuaje Miami Noella I received in a noob trade from @Padron42. Great smoke I really enjoyed.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MikeFox87 said:


> F55 - I was expecting more from this. Nothing bad about it, just didnt really keep my interest


Agreed... My experience too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kristoff Ligero Maduro torpedo. Always good. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Af don carlos robusto - spicy, sweet tobacco, cedar, leather with a dry finish


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva ... it tunneled a bit at the beginning but after doctoring it up again it smoked fine, highly recommend.

CT


----------



## TCstr8

AB Sanctum

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamirstogies

*What did you smoke today?oliva conneticut reserve*

Ennyoing the afternoon in my balcony on my day off 









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## WABOOM

I love the way these build up as it goes.








These are great. 1st third good, 2nd third better, last 1/3 awesome.


----------



## Tom87

Isla del Sol
On the recommendation of a guy from a cigar lounge I stopped by. Nice place. I didn't stay to smoke but I'll definitely be back. 
Anyway, thus stick is sweet but really nice.









Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L' atelier Corona Gorda tonight


----------



## Grey Goose

Illusione Rothchilde










He always seems to sleep great when I smoke cigars... l lol










Life is good...










Its like there's never a bad one, just luv these things!


----------



## Ams417

Diesel something or another. All of em are pretty mediocre. I have a bunch.


----------



## Matthew Turner

Nicaraguan 2nd (Nub Cameroon). Good smoke but with the cold I've been battling, I lost my sense of taste about half way though.


----------



## Champagne InHand

After last nights rap stick I decided to pull out a Caldwell Long Live the King. Harlem which is a 4 x 42rg vitola. Perfect for a morning smoke with some sweet tea. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MikeFox87

Torano Noventa - good construction, subtle spice, wood, nuts. Enjoyable smoke


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva ... perfect smoke today, no tunnelling ... razor sharp burn. I cut this one at an angle (torpedo) ... the end just slips right out of my mouth ... I like that. It started to sprinkle rain a bit half-way through but I persevered! Time to do some programming ... got my coffee and my dog next to me ... gonna be a great day!

CT


----------



## Regiampiero

MikeFox87 said:


> Torano Noventa - good construction, subtle spice, wood, nuts. Enjoyable smoke


That's the first positive feedback I've seen for those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Removed


----------



## Stogiepuffer

7000 always a good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Branching out from my usual darker smokes. Not bad. I've already had these before. They're reliable. I'll admit that.

I don't like the dry quality of some cigars. Your mouth just feels dry in between puffs. I get the same sensation from RyJ 1875.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WinsorHumidors said:


> perfect smoke today, no tunnelling ... razor sharp burn. I cut this one at an angle (torpedo) ... the end just slips right out of my mouth ... I like that. It started to sprinkle rain a bit half-way through but I persevered! Time to do some programming ... got my coffee and my dog next to me ... gonna be a great day!


Buried in this post is a "that's what she said". But seriously, every time I see you post one of these I tell myself I need to order some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> That's the first positive feedback I've seen for those.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ha! I feel honored. I think?


----------



## MidwestToker

MidwestToker said:


> Branching out from my usual darker smokes. Not bad. I've already had these before. They're reliable. I'll admit that.
> 
> I don't like the dry quality of some cigars. Your mouth just feels dry in between puffs. I get the same sensation from RyJ 1875.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update: life's too short to smoke sticks you don't like. Fired up a RP Edge. Much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@csk415

I'd like to know what you think about them ... never know, maybe I just like dog rockets ... I doubt it though.

CT


----------



## AZ330FZL

When it's raining and nice out in AZ you go work outside and enjoy a good cigar. Stay smokey my friends.









AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoying a CAO Brazilia that has one year of humidor time on it. 









Sorry I forgot the iPad has no flash.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## csk415

Champagne InHand said:


> Really enjoying a CAO Brazilia that has one year of humidor time on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot the iPad has no flash.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


That's a good looking smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Placencia Over-runs. Construction and output is great and it tastes good but I'm sitting here scratching my head trying to figure out what I was thinking by grabbing a connie after eating tacos.
That was kinda dumb...


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A cold and blustery morning for a walk. I chose an Illusione cg:4 maduro to smoke. Now that I'm back I am refreshing with an Arnold Palmer. I should have brewed some matevana but I was halfway through the stick. Still quite enjoyable. Thick and vein filled maduro wrapper with bittersweet cocoa along with leather, spices, wood and earth. Good choice for such a classic Autumn day. Looks like a tempest is brewing over the lake and the winds keep shifting. Still this perfectly constructed stick has held up to the challenge. Another good pairing would be some hot cocoa with a nip of whiskey. I'll be warming up inside shortly. The hound is enjoying the cool weather and is now smelling the winds.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

*Inferno Flashpoint Churchill *... tried a little test ... set the phone to timer and took a puff every two minutes ... resulted in a perfect burn and a very long, enjoyable smoke. Also, I heard of a way to cut a Churchill (as well as any other smoke that has a rounded end). I laid the cutter flat on the desk and placed the cigar down into the cutter and cut. Every time I've done this it resulted in a perfect cut ... halfway between the end of the cigar and the end of the cap.

Famous Smoke rating for a Churchill is 100 ... the torpedo is rated at 96 ... I'd have to agree after sampling many ... the Churchill is smoother ... both end in peppery goodness.

@Champagne InHand ... I love it when a BOTL tells a story behind the smoke ... keep that up!

*Illusion CG:4 Gorda* ...

Every time I find a smoke like the CG:4 I check Neptune to see how it is rated and add the stogie to my wish list when the reviews are five stars. When the list is big enough to justify shipping I order. It is a nice way to sample all of the highly rated smokes other BOTLs are buying.

*CT*


----------



## UBC03

That's how I taught my girls to do it if they don't have a perfect cutter.
I saw one a while back showing her boyfriend how cut his cigar that way. It made me laugh(on the inside of course)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Quesada 40th Anniversary needs more rest. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Tried and loved the original La Aroma. Now time for the Mi Amor. I'm glad I chose the Churchill. All I'm saying. Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

I know a lot of people hate these, but I actually enjoy one now and then (assuming g I can get it for about 1/2 retail price).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

TCstr8 said:


> I know a lot of people hate these, but I actually enjoy one now and then (assuming g I can get it for about 1/2 retail price).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thompson's, 5 pack frenzy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Ams417 said:


> Thompson's, 5 pack frenzy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cbid and CigarPage specials. Have yet to buy from Thompson's.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Found another hidden knuckle dragger while searching the shorts only box. Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy. 









In the tub so I can't risk a long ash. Fall has arrived here.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th from July 2014


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Found another hidden knuckle dragger while searching the shorts only box. Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the tub so I can't risk a long ash. Fall has arrived here.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That another thing I miss about home, the change of the seasons. Here we get hot mild and chilly. No foliage. Just hot one day, cold the next. It's a vicious cycle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

TCstr8 said:


> I know a lot of people hate these, but I actually enjoy one now and then (assuming g I can get it for about 1/2 retail price).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I like them quite a bit also.


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> That another thing I miss about home, the change of the seasons. Here we get hot mild and chilly. No foliage. Just hot one day, cold the next. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain. I went from Sicily to Michigan, where I tell (threaten) trees not to turn brown just yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This one arrived yesterday. New for me. 
Pre light draw is outstanding. Spicy. 
Lots of cedar and cocoa. 
Smoothest retroX I have ever had. 
Pretty good ROTT
Resting time will do it a great justice. 
Reminds me of Yoo-hoo on the retroX. 
















Flavor just changed. Cedar is completely gone. Cocoa and nuts. Slight toll house cookie thing going on. 
I know I'm describing a lot of cocoa but it's not a cocoa bomb IMO. There is no true one flavor dominating. It is a pleasant mix of all. Very enjoyable. I can't wait to have another in a few months. May be box worthy. 








Great first impression of this cigar! However this is where it ends. It needs more rest to be worthy of the MODUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying out a new stick today. El Galan reserva especial. It took 3 cuts with a perfect cutter to get some draw out of it, but it finally got going. The head is packed way too tight. 

Mostly leather with some wood notes here and there, but construction is lacking. Would not advice this one unless you get them cheap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

San Cristobal:
Started off a little harsh but quickly settled down.
Overall, not bad.
Humidor time: 11 months.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pretty much what you would expect out of a Nicaraguan puro although ther is a hint of that spice that Eiroa is famous for. Not very complex or anything, hard to beat this for a $5 budget stick.
This one has been resting since Jan 2014


----------



## MikeFox87

Torano Colosseum - not bad, nothing spectacular. Meh


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just had another Alec Bradley Prensado Tubo. Delicious 

They are fast becoming one of my favourite sticks. 

I could have let it rest a little longer though as it had a tighter draw once I hit the final 1/3 of the stick. I guess almost 2 months of napping wasn't totally enough.

With resting times, RH, temp and so on...I love how cigars really are a trial and error or more a "smoke and learn" adventure as I slowly have started down the slippery slope a lot more seriously these last few months.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Days first smoke with the Major black. Started with a little wood and earth notes some creaminess 








2nd 3rd started picking up cocoa notes








Final 3rd the cocoa turned into a creamy smooth creme brulee on the retro. Good amount of smoke. I like this cigar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MikeFox87

Ave Maria Immaculata - very pleasant

Lol i swear I didn't intend to copy that pic @WABOOM


----------



## WABOOM

ha!


----------



## MikeFox87

Blendlab - can't remember if Ive had this one before. Nothing special, burn issues throughout


----------



## MidwestToker

Nice tasting Maduro. Anyone else have bad smoke output, tho?

Update: it opened up beautifully after about an inch. Like this gar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sindicato Maduro robusto


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

FK BBB meh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Not a big RP fan, but this guy is not appallingly bad.










6.5X52 Torpedo

Decent smoke production, nice draw, so so flavor this far.

EDIT:

BTW....

F*U*C*K Kapernick and all those who aspire to be like him!










Stand up MF'er!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not bad but not notable. It started raining and did not finish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Stogiepuffer said:


> Not bad but not notable. It started raining and did not finish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing. Which stinks. It's got great DNA and it looks great. I was disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MidwestToker said:


> I thought the same thing. Which stinks. It's got great DNA and it looks great. I was disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a tener and hopefully they improve with age.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sobremesa Cervantes Fino


----------



## MidwestToker

I love these things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Took 2 AB 90+ 2nds and, a La Tradicion Cubana with me on a long fundraiser ride for St. Judes hospital. Only ended up smoking the LTC and, surprisingly no one asked for a smoke so I returned with the two ABs.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Paul Stulac Angel, 
Another one that's not bad for the price, leather, spice and cedar. The dry draw was brownies are coffee.
Don't know that I would buy a box, maybe a fiver.


----------



## Tedder87

One of my favorites with a few beers


----------



## Matthew Turner

Tedder87 said:


> One of my favorites with a few beers


The Undercrown seems like the quintessential working-man's cigar. Great with a beer. Great with a bourbon. Great with a glass of ice water. Great with just about anything.


----------



## Tedder87

I feel like that is exactly what it is. I have an LP9 in my humi that I just bought. It will be my first one. But at that price it's not an everyday smoke for me. Not that I smoke everyday. Usually about once a week. But that will be for a somewhat special night. Or when I'm doing something besides sitting on the porch with the wife at least. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Matthew Turner

Bahia Maduro - One out of every 3 is decent. Today's was good. I still regret sending one of these in a PIF, though.

Alec Bradley 90+ 2nd - Tailgate 'gar. These are actually fantastic.

Punch Signature - Perhaps tied for my favorite cigar with the Don Pepin Garcia Blue. Complexity and strength but with such welcoming tastes. Damn this stick is good.

BTW. If you don't get in to the NC Punch flavors, the Punch Signature is a different animal and worth a shot.


----------



## UBC03

Matthew Turner said:


> The Undercrown seems like the quintessential working-man's cigar. Great with a beer. Great with a bourbon. Great with a glass of ice water. Great with just about anything.


Not sure if you're aware of the UC background. But the "working man's smoke " is LITERALLY correct..
http://drewestate.com/?portfolio=undercrown-cigars

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Started off with a little bite but has turned into a nice smoke. I'll have to buy some more when I pick up my humi and let them rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Finally got around to smoking the Viaje Furiosa, to start off I will say that this is a beautiful cigar, smooth milk chocolate colored wrapper, firm, and a perfect roll. Upon clipping the cap I am greeted with a cold draw of sweet tobacco and light pepper. Upon lighting I was greeted with the same sweet tobacco, with notes of pepper and cocoa fading in and out. It was a pretty one dimensional but overall a great cigar. The burn was razor sharp from beginning to end with no relight or touchup needed. A very solid medium strength and body. I just ordered 10 more of these.


----------



## Chris80

Romeo Y Julieta - I will go ahead and jump on the @WABOOM and @MikeFox87 bandwagon and purposely copy there pics while updating my resume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Always a good cheap smoke. Mostly cocoa from foot to head.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP Black Label this morning


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried a C&A Daddy Mac this morning. A. very enjoyable medium smoke. I'll let the others rest and hope they gain some complexity. For now the smoke was smooth, nutty and just very easy to enjoy. Perfect for a Sunday morning. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Yamirstogies

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamirstogies

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sitting here contemplating my next cigar. Updating my resume throughout the day today and all of a sudden a weird noise and smell. Washer machine motor catches on fire. I just put clothes in there. Great. Today will be a special cigar day haha. Oh and a few to twelve Glenlivets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Cafe Con Leche very special little treat


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Sitting here contemplating my next cigar. Updating my resume throughout the day today and all of a sudden a weird noise and smell. Washer machine motor catches on fire. I just put clothes in there. Great. Today will be a special cigar day haha. Oh and a few to twelve Glenlivets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sucks! Have a padron, I'm sure it will make world a better place for about an hour.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I thought I would give this a try, but it's been fighting me tooth and nail. Way under-packed, and lots of tunneling. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Not a bad cigar but needs a lot of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

MoW - always reliable


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Well that sucks! Have a padron, I'm sure it will make world a better place for about an hour.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank brother! I will be having a Padron later I do believe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel and Stout. Good pairing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Fishing with my father in law today. Had a Padron 2000, A. Flores Reserve, and a Diesel. It was a fantastic says for smoking cigars and drinking beer and a lousy day for catching fish. My wife painted the kitchen while I was gone. Good day today.


----------



## WABOOM

Diesel Unlimited Maduro. retro blew my sinuses open.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9cd


----------



## csk415

Brickhouse and Cowboys game. Pretty good smoke. This one might take a few quarters to finish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73

CAO Flathead 450 courtesy of @SoCal Gunner









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Lasting longer than I thought. This thing might make it into the 4th quarter.

And it's done. Almost the whole game. Dang good smoke. Smooth all they way to be end. Defiantly will buy these again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

AF Rosado Gran Reserva R54

The last AF I smoked wasn't all that impressive, so I went into this cigar with lowered expectations... Boy was I wrong! Surprisingly rich and complex flavors, and this stick has just begun.

Sweet Leather and Black Pepper mellowing out a bit as we go. In the second third A Fruity-Nutty flavor hit that reminds me of fruit cake, oddly enough. I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes.

Perfect burn requiring no thought on a windy night. I definitely reccomend this for the flavor and certainly for the construction.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mow car gar, I'll have to let this fiver rest to see it improves. About 2 weeks in the humi.. cocoa on the inhale and pepper on the retro. Flavors intensified a little 2/3rds through.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

AF Hemingway Signature. With iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Kristoff San Andreas last night, with a bottle of Stone Imperial Russian Stout. It was milder than other Kristoff's I have had but the flavors, construction, and burn were excellent and this cigar produced a ton of creamy smoke.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ... I did the two-minute thing again (one puff every two minutes) with a perfect burn and the stick lasted one hour and 20 minutes. You can definitely smoke a stogie too quickly ... slowing it down has worked really well for me.

*CT*


----------



## droy1958




----------



## MrCrowley39

First stick in a while....Cusano 18 Double Connecticut. I had to put the replacement Xikar tabletop lighter to the test.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

One sweet stick... good on the course.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WinsorHumidors said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ... I did the two-minute thing again (one puff every two minutes) with a perfect burn and the stick lasted one hour and 20 minutes. You can definitely smoke a stogie too quickly ... slowing it down has worked really well for me.
> 
> *CT*


I just wanted to point out what you said here, which so many don't think about. SLOW down the puffing and you will get better burns, better recognition of flavors, and with the right beverage, you will really enjoy the stick that you paid anywhere from $4-$15+ for.

This is supposed to be a relaxing experience. One puff per minute, is about the right pace for the smoke to come through cool, giving the stick time to settle and burn right.

I have had tendencies, especially with longer sticks, though puff on them like the were chimneys. Then you get whacky burns and muddled flavors. Yard 'gars and such are a different story, but if you want to see what all the fuss over a good stick is about, use your ash tray to set the stick down between puffs and take a sip of drink. Really you will find this makes the better sticks really stand out.

I have less expensive sticks for cold days or rainy dog walks. I get just having something to mark time with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

MrCrowley39 said:


>


Beauty of a torch. Who makes it?


----------



## poppajon75

Laugh if you must but, to me it's pretty good and sugar free. I figured the Padron would be a good presidential debate smoke.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica El Brujito


----------



## Regiampiero

My first zaya/rum/drink since April withv a vice 5 Vegas. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MOW Ruination corona. Been resting for 3 months. I dont regret buying these... Its a good one.


----------



## Navistar

Had an AF 858. Fuente still remains a solid smoke


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> MOW Ruination corona. Been resting for 3 months. I dont regret buying these... Its a good one.


I enjoy these as well.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Rondo said:


> Beauty of a torch. Who makes it?


It's made by Xikar.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Rondo said:


> Beauty of a torch. Who makes it?


Swisher?


----------



## MidwestToker

In KC for a conference. It's wonderful to have a cigar that's aged perfectly by a good cigar bar. Mmm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chinook Cellars, Cremoir







Smooth and creamy, some hints of nuts, cashews maybe. Decent burn and the flavor stayed true to the nub.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to open a box of Flor de Antillas, Belicoso that I have had sitting about for 11 months. A very nice smoke at this point.

Started with a wonky burn line but after I slowed things down, puffing every 45-60 seconds, things evened out nicely.

Great flavors in this. Sweet tobacco, cedar, earth and farm-like bailed hay with some dried fruits too. Very interesting and I bought this box for a very good price last year during October sales events, I am happy with the purchase.

Many more to hold for later this Fall into next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Perdomo Double Aged









If you can find them, grab a handful.


----------



## 603Piper

Trying something new today at my local shop. LaFlor Dominicans 1994


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gurkha dog rocket... This Evil is better than the crappy Beast I had yesterday which I did not finish and gave up halfway through...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

These are such a bargain and have yet to e disappointed. It reminds me of flavors in Rocky Road ice cream to start then and earth and wood. Yum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro earlier and a Padilla Single Batch now......


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I'm a little behind here... pulled this out from the Humi as I was headed to what else but a local Octoberfest this past weekend. Came from my buddy @fimpster who has disappeared from these parts.

Very Straw, Leather, and Earthy taste (from what I can remember - had lots of Spaten Oktoberfest Beer too!).


----------



## Yamirstogies

homemade from my local cigar shop really creamy

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ever look in your humidor and wonder 'where in the Hell did this cigar come from"?

Well, that was me with this "El Gueguense". Perhaps it was from the same enabler as above, or maybe in a bunch I grabbed at a B&M.

Here is what CI says about this smoke: "El Gueguense is the debut blend for Foundation Cigar Company, which was begun by Nicholas Melillo after he left Drew Estate. ... The blend has been additionally aged in cedar before release and is an elegant, complex, and well-balanced cigar." It's pronounced "El- Wah-Wen-Say".

Ok, you can probably guess by now that I really enjoyed this cigar if I went an looked up all that info. Cedar and Spice is the only way to describe it. Though I wouldn't typically go looking for this profile, I REALLY liked it and will look for more.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Next up, a RP from @azmadurolover. I've never had an RP that I liked, though I've only had a few and they all seemed to be pepper-bombs. I knew this would be different coming from our boating friend in AZ and it's popularity here on Puff. This RP Decade 10th anniversary was nice treat. Thanks again BOTL.


----------



## droy1958

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ever look in your humidor and wonder 'where in the Hell did this cigar come from"?
> 
> Well, that was me with this "El Gueguense". Perhaps it was from the same enabler as above, or maybe in a bunch I grabbed at a B&M.
> 
> Here is what CI says about this smoke: "El Gueguense is the debut blend for Foundation Cigar Company, which was begun by Nicholas Melillo after he left Drew Estate. ... The blend has been additionally aged in cedar before release and is an elegant, complex, and well-balanced cigar." It's pronounced "El- Wah-Wen-Say".
> 
> Ok, you can probably guess by now that I really enjoyed this cigar if I went an looked up all that info. Cedar and Spice is the only way to describe it. Though I wouldn't typically go looking for this profile, I REALLY liked it and will look for more.


I thought it was Steve Saka after he left Drew Estate. He had a non-compete clause and developed it after it expired. Who knows????....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Got the Halloween Stuff out and grabbed a "Fallen Angel" from the humi.
Despite generally positive reviews online, I found this to be a very pedestrian smoke. Not bad mind you... just more of a yard work gar than a celebration solid evening smoke. Perhaps I'll give the remaining another 6 months rest and come back to them.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

droy1958 said:


> I thought it was Steve Saka after he left Drew Estate. He had a non-compete clause and developed it after it expired. Who knows????....


If it was on the Internet, it MUST be true! Lol, you could be right... that's just the first thing that popped up on a search.


----------



## droy1958

SoCal Gunner said:


> If it was on the Internet, it MUST be true! Lol, you could be right... that's just the first thing that popped up on a search.


He was telling us about it on one of the forums last year, so again who knows?.....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

droy1958 said:


> He was telling us about it on one of the forums last year, so again who knows?.....


I totally believe you... perhaps it was a joint effort or maybe one started the company and the other did this blend?


----------



## MikeFox87

Never had one before, decided to give it a go. Great construction, nice slow burn. Wasn't expecting that level of sweetness. Solid value


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> Next up, a RP from @azmadurolover. I've never had an RP that I liked, though I've only had a few and they all seemed to be pepper-bombs. I knew this would be different coming from our boating friend in AZ and it's popularity here on Puff. This RP Decade 10th anniversary was nice treat. Thanks again BOTL.


Reminds me. I need to find another sampler with a 5er of those in it or, dare I say..... Check the devils site. Those are good.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> Perdomo Double Aged
> 
> View attachment 91682
> 
> 
> If you can find them, grab a handful.


Those are soooo good, but it's easier to find a kidney donor than a box of those. Not to mention it might cost you the same. I consider my self lucky that I was able to buy 10 for around $50 2 years ago.

Tonight I'm trying this little fellow for the first time. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

it's Tuesday


----------



## MidwestToker

It's insane how cheap these Genesis The Project are. Love em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MidwestToker said:


> It's insane how cheap these Genesis The Project are. Love em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to find a better bang for the buck, that's for sure.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Man O War Skull Crusher courtesy of @SoCal Gunner - dark bakers chocolate, tobacco, cedar and dried cherries, thick chewy smoke, full flavor with medium body.. Very very good, enjoyed it to the nub!



















"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK. Harem. This stubby 4x42 needs a bit more attention that one good puff per 45-60 seconds. These narrow ring gauges seem to go out a lot easier. 
Still I love this cigar once that first inch has burnt. Great spices, touches of citrus, earth, cedar, farm-like smells (in a good way.).

With some sweet tea on ice. Sunny day here with a breeze. Perfect Autumn day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Diesel uncut connie. A little bland and did not develop on the 2nd or 3rd. Another tener that will be yard gars or giveaways. Burned fast and the construction was ok.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Such a nice day. Tried a C&A Venganza Corona gorda. Nice smoke but with a very loose draw at first. Settles down before the mid point of the stick. Nice spicy habano seed wrapper. Enjoyable mix of flavors and aroma. A bit of white pepper that will surely settle down with box time. The wind is giving me issues with a straight burn but just a few touch ups. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

*A*



Champagne InHand said:


> Such a nice day. Tried a C&A Venganza Corona gorda. Nice smoke but with a very loose draw at first. Settles down before the mid point of the stick. Nice spicy habano seed wrapper. Enjoyable mix of flavors and aroma. A bit of white pepper that will surely settle down with box time. The wind is giving me issues with a straight burn but just a few touch ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freakin' Chamber of Commerce afternoon here also! My time of the year. Ramon Bueso Genesis Project with a cold beer and a warm whiskey....


----------



## poppajon75

My first MF cigar. Flor de las Antillas.







If this stays smoking like it is so far I will defInately be smoking this again. Very nice cigar.







I'm still such a Noob 

Update: Had to nub this one. Awesome all the way through. Definitely smoking more of these.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

poppajon75 said:


> My first MF cigar. Flor de las Antillas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this stays smoking like it is so far I will defInately be smoking this again. Very nice cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still such a Noob
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


You'll smoke more. Great cigar at a decent price......


----------



## Chris80

Patiently waiting to try one of these. It's been a few days since I've had a stick. Let's light er up!
Started out very harsh and off putting. Got to this point and literally from one draw to the next the harshness completely went away. The draw opened up and its pretty good now so far.







Very sweet tobacco. These will be amazing in 6 months no doubt. Box worthy 







A very nice medium strength almost full flavor stick with an almost long finish. I really like these and this is maybe a week in my Wineador. 







Consistently sweet tobacco flavor throughout. This cigar needs time to rest. But very happy with it. I have 4 more. Box in the future for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Melanio Robusto...


----------



## Chris80

poppajon75 said:


> My first MF cigar. Flor de las Antillas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this stays smoking like it is so far I will defInately be smoking this again. Very nice cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still such a Noob
> 
> Update: Had to nub this one. Awesome all the way through. Definitely smoking more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


If you like that try a Fuente Sungrown. You won't regret it I promise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> If you like that try a Fuente Sungrown. You won't regret it I promise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Double Chateau Sungrown gets my motor running....


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> The Double Chateau Sungrown gets my motor running....


I live the Cuban Belicoso Sungrown. The double chateau is excellent except they always take me almost 3 hours which I never have lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

droy1958 said:


> The Double Chateau Sungrown gets my motor running....


 The Double Chateau is a great smoke.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo

csk415 said:


> Lasting longer than I thought. This thing might make it into the 4th quarter.
> 
> And it's done. Almost the whole game. Dang good smoke. Smooth all they way to be end. Defiantly will buy these again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does last awhile. I had one today as well. 
I agree' it's a pretty smooth smoke for sure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double perfecto. really good flavors. Burn is good too.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> Double perfecto. really good flavors. Burn is good too.


I have those in toro. I like them a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> I have those in toro. I like them a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


big time. This size is more chocolatey than the other ones for me. I've had robusto and torpedo. This has more tootsie roll notes.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> big time. This size is more chocolatey than the other ones for me. I've had robusto and torpedo. This has more tootsie roll notes.


Interesting. I found the toro to be very strong coffee. They are a great stick. They do need some rest as well. I haven't had one of them in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

also got a double torch insert for my Zippo today. Its awesome.


----------



## csk415

Little after dinner mint. My palate is ever changing since I first registered with puff but I still like these. A lot.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Black tonight, I don't remember exactly when I bought these, it was before I started dating so it's at least 5 years old.


----------



## MidwestToker

My last CI haul was dedicated to finding a great, cheap smoke. It was a success. These Cuba Libre Ones taste like chocolate covered almonds. Only two weeks of rest. The first ROTT I smoked canoed. Still having issues, but I think some time in the jar will fix it. They smell great. I don't know which cheapo I like more--this or Genesis The Project. I'll just get a box of both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Flor De Oliva. Solid cheap smoke. Still need to try the maduro version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Magna with Peets MDB this morning, 
the subtle sweet notes in the Casa pair nicely with the dark chocolate notes in the coffee.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

One of my favorite smokes, pepper, spice and chocolate. Great after a spicy lunch. Just need a beer to wash it down.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> Casa Magna with Peets MDB this morning,
> the subtle sweet notes in the Casa pair nicely with the dark chocolate notes in the coffee.


I had a FDO with my Peet's MDB on the way to work this am. Seems to pair well with a lot of gars.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Perdomo lot 23 maduro - wasn't expecting much from this, but it's good. Plentiful smoke, cream, spice, sweetened espresso notes, nutty flavor. Very nice. Paired with elijah craig 12, even nicer.




























Nice quality band.










This is my second perdomo. First one was the champagne 10th anniversary, which disappointed. This one's miles ahead.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Not feeling great on a cool rainy Autumn day. Should have abstained but alas I choose a Padron 5000 to smoke away the misery. 









While my wife toils away her vacation painting both entry ways. Glad she's a great sport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nd.


----------



## Yamirstogies

romeo y julieta vintage

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sean Williams' La Hermandad.


----------



## tonyzoc

Casa Fernandez


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Horrible.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nd.


I've smoked thu several bundles of these with only a couple of construction issues, AJ's stuff ages well too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Black Gold, cocoa, coffee, leather and cedar notes some unidentifiable spice as well.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

First Diesel cigar, an Unholy Cocktail from @azmadurolover. Thanks, brother, it was quite tasty. Enjoyed an amazing rainbow just before lighting up, so I knew it would be good.


----------



## Iphonerepairphila

*Today was Rocky day...(My reference cuz I'm from Philadelphia) &#128514;*

Today I had a R.P Java after breakfast with some coffee, a R.P Cuban Select after lunch and a R.P A.M.S tonight. Tomorrow may be a Oliva day, thinking Connecticut in the a.m, Cain lunch, and a bad boy O Maduro Churchill in the p.m.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

My 5th out of the bundle. Always a good cheap smoke chocolate, spice and coffee. Pairs well with Peet's MDB.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> Horrible.


I had one I let rest for 6 months. I thought it was pretty good. For the price I'd get a Padron instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> I had one I let rest for 6 months. I thought it was pretty good. For the price I'd get a Padron instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe this was too fresh at 3 months... it was a poor example. Didn't have typical Nicaraguan flavors. Very dry (tannic) mouth feel. I tossed at maybe 1/3.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> maybe this was too fresh at 3 months... it was a poor example. Didn't have typical Nicaraguan flavors. Very dry (tannic) mouth feel. I tossed at maybe 1/3.


I remember I was impressed but not blown away. I've definitely had better for less. I think they are way overpriced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I like regular Red Dots. but not this one


----------



## WABOOM

Placencia Overruns. These are crazy good for $1


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not bad of a smoke, it was a little damp and needs more rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sometimes you just gotta smoke a huge ring gauge stogie. One of my faves. So smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Starting early today


----------



## MidwestToker

Scap said:


> Starting early today


Are Ashtons worth it? I see so many cigars in the 10-15 dollar range and never know which one I should treat myself with. I know to steer clear of the legal Cohibas and Montecristos.


----------



## droy1958

Herrera Esteli corona.....


----------



## Tedder87

Diesel Unholy Cocktail and beers with a buddy. One of my favorite cheaper sticks to drink and BS with and not have to think about what I'm tasting.


----------



## tonyzoc

This is a fat cigar


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Lonsdale


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally got my hands on Puro Authentico by AJF. 
It's a long smoke for its size, strong and flavorful. Big blast of pepper and spice through the nose. Good stuff. 









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

tonyzoc said:


> This is a fat cigar
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And a fat band to go with it.

Enjoying another Brickhouse this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Hoyo De Monterrey Excaliber


----------



## Scap

MidwestToker said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting early today
> 
> 
> 
> Are Ashtons worth it? I see so many cigars in the 10-15 dollar range and never know which one I should treat myself with. I know to steer clear of the legal Cohibas and Montecristos.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. They are very nice.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

NL Silver with my morning Peet's MDB more pepper and spice than the typical NL. Seems box worthy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Stogiepuffer said:


> NL Silver with my morning Peet's MDB more pepper and spice than the typical NL. Seems box worthy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I like these allot...I get 5 pack from cbid usually in the $13 to $15 range...got 10 in the mail yesterday. For about $3 a stick, they're a steal.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

J. Fuego 777 Zero robusto 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro 46 Years. 2 Years aged.


----------



## WABOOM

coffee and a connie


----------



## Stogiepuffer

tonyzoc said:


> I like these allot...I get 5 pack from cbid usually in the $13 to $15 range...got 10 in the mail yesterday. For about $3 a stick, they're a steal.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed, that's where I got mine. How do they handle aging? This one was resting for about two weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Nice day walking through the park with the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Aspira, 6x50 Toro. Picked up a bundle from Famous and made by the Placentia Co. One of my favorite company's. Man these are tasty. I just wanna sit down n smoke 3 in a row..lol. A pic here with my puffing buddy.









Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

greenmonster714 said:


> Aspira, 6x50 Toro. Picked up a bundle from Famous and made by the Placentia Co. One of my favorite company's. Man these are tasty. I just wanna sit down n smoke 3 in a row..lol. A pic here with my puffing buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


I've got a few of those over a year old. They're tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Having a CAO Gold Maduro, it's not bad, but not great either. I did get some yard work done at the same time so I guess it has that as a positive.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

La Palina Black Label

This Cigar looks like a child made it. Veins all over the wrapper and a terrible cap. However it's burning fine and the flavors are enjoyable. I guess looks aren't everything.

It's a very rich tasting stick, sweet like dried fruit complimented by a good ammount of spice. I'm glad I have a handful resting, and perhaps they won't look so ugly.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mediocre. ...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Ferme with water. Always a great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

La Aurora connie with masala chai.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

tonyzoc said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I plan on buying a couple 5ers this weekend and giving these a try. Would you agree that they are a spicier blend? I found the originals to be overwhelmingly coffee-coco and thought they could use spice to break things up.


----------



## WABOOM

box worthy


----------



## Pescador11

The color of the wrapper had me thinking a full bodied smoke. I would say it is closer to medium which is ok with me in all my noobness.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

A La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero from @azmadurolover. Had this since mid May, but was afraid to smoke it because of the nic content. Today, I figured "what the hell" and fired it up. It's a tasty cigar and I'll let you know later if it turns me green. Maybe I'm more immune with a few more months of smoking regularly.


----------



## Cibao Valley

JDN Antaño Dark Corojo:


----------



## Ams417

RP 1990 on the drive to the lake to celebrate my buddies birthday. I have a well rested Melanio and a Padron 2000 on deck for later. Sipping on a quart of legitimate home made Missouri moonshine before we head off to the bar. We have a designated driver. It's about to get ugly here.


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## csk415

Didn't get to make a LFD event due to work. Enjoying one with the wife. One of her favorite aroma smokes. Oh well, maybe next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

jgarcia9102 said:


> I plan on buying a couple 5ers this weekend and giving these a try. Would you agree that they are a spicier blend? I found the originals to be overwhelmingly coffee-coco and thought they could use spice to break things up.


It been a while since I had a regular NL but these are definitely richer, creamier, spicier...and better construction and age on them. They always burn well too. If I have a choice, I'll always take the 25th Ani. Plus, a 5er in the $13 to $17 range...can't beat them. I always have some on hand.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

AB 90+ 2nd, Final Blend and, of course an LTC are going with me on a 200 mile memorial ride along the Gulf Coast. I'll have to see what I get to smoke and what gets handed out.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

AB Maxx


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

One word. Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds corona. 







The best $2 I have ever spent.


----------



## Pescador11

Suggestion from another member to smoke while watching the ryder cup and a Dr. Pepper to pair it with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

jgarcia9102 said:


> I plan on buying a couple 5ers this weekend and giving these a try. Would you agree that they are a spicier blend? I found the originals to be overwhelmingly coffee-coco and thought they could use spice to break things up.


Get some you won't regret. My description would be definitely more pepper and spice then the regular NL.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB BM with some single malt. Can someone explain to me what the blend is for AB. The few that I have smoked all seem to have a certain flavor/aroma that I cannot pinpoint. I love these, and have not smoked a AB that I did not like and I feel as if I am only scratching the surface of this brand.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

FDO Torpedo for breakfast. Here's a late lunch early dinner





















Excellent stick for this rainy Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Smoking the Final Blend I had taken with me earlier for the ride. It's still a little ROTT but, I can push through it  I had the LTC earlier and, gave a buddy the AB 2nd.


----------



## rockethead26

Another gifted goodie from @azmadurolover, thanks brother!


----------



## MidwestToker

Stogiepuffer said:


> AB BM with some single malt. Can someone explain to me what the blend is for AB. The few that I have smoked all seem to have a certain flavor/aroma that I cannot pinpoint. I love these, and have not smoked a AB that I did not like and I feel as if I am only scratching the surface of this brand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about a consistent blend, but the Coyol is one of my favorite smokes. I've been wanting to get an AB sampler to try out so other stuff.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Night cap...Camacho Triple Maduro robusto 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Ratzilla


----------



## WABOOM

I have the day off work today.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Bought a bundle of these here Aspira cigars. Toro 6x50. I think I've found a everyday keeper. Tasty, well made, and smooth. Retail on these was $60 and they want on sale for $20. Probably gonna have to order a few more before they're gone. They're made by Placenia.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

greenmonster714 said:


> Bought a bundle of these here Aspira cigars. Toro 6x50. I think I've found a everyday keeper. Tasty, well made, and smooth. Retail on these was $60 and they want on sale for $20. Probably gonna have to order a few more before they're gone. They're made by Placenia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Raining so much. Plus I've had a stomach bug for the past 36hrs. Keeping things simple with 
AF SS. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Maduro belicoso


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Raining so much. Plus I've had a stomach bug for the past 36hrs. Keeping things simple with
> AF SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel better my friend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Pescador11 said:


> The color of the wrapper had me thinking a full bodied smoke. I would say it is closer to medium which is ok with me in all my noobness.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


How was it??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Chris80 said:


> How was it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was not a fan. I got a couple in a sampler. These probably would not be something I would buy more of. Seemed flat to me. It did burn nice though. Just my opinion, I am sure plenty people like them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Pescador11 said:


> I was not a fan. I got a couple in a sampler. These probably would not be something I would buy more of. Seemed flat to me. It did burn nice though. Just my opinion, I am sure plenty people like them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think it's CI that has a sampler of the media noche. 5 Monte, 5 Romeo and 5 H Uppman all media noche.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just had a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto.

Normally I love these but I think I got a wonky stick or it was either too wet or too dry after 2 months in my tupperdor. I had a hell of a time keeping it lit and the flavours seemed muted as hell.

Plus where I was holding it seemed dare I say "extra" spongy and felt like it had a really soft lumpy part near the head.

I smoked about 80% of it then pitched it as having to puff constantly to keep it going drove me nuts. Normally I'll fight through a shitty burning stick if I have one since they usually correct themselves... but tonight I wasn't in the mood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tortuga 215 Cedrio 







The dry draw on this really caught my attention, anise or licorice not at all what I was expecting out of a Nicaraguan puro. Very earthy with a LOT of very sharp cedar, some faint hints of something sweet, dried fruit maybe. Somewhat of a dry finish.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally home after hosting a BYOB wine Meetup. I hate playing point person at most of these things but it was good to get out after 4 days of rain.

RoMa craft Intemperance BA Intique.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## WinsorHumidors

Another Inferno Flashpoint ... the longer they sit the better they become ... I just love smoking a great cigar at night and see a perfect cherry at the top of a razor sharp burn line.

*CT*


----------



## MidwestToker

Pescador11 said:


> I was not a fan. I got a couple in a sampler. These probably would not be something I would buy more of. Seemed flat to me. It did burn nice though. Just my opinion, I am sure plenty people like them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Take the Romeo y Julieta Media Noche for a spin. They really, really need rest. At least the ones I got from CI did. But after a couple of months, they're now one of my favorite smokes. The draw is a bit tight, but the flavor is worth it.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just got back from a school field trip with the oldest kid, they still have 1.5 hours of school so I came home and fired up a B&M Houseblend, grabbed a craft beer and now I'm sitting outside enjoying the sun & quiet.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

My first purchase from CigarBid was 2 fivers of RB The Project. ROTT the draw is very tight, but the burn is great and the flavor, as always, is excellent. To the tupperdore they go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctz699

5 Vegas goodness

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MidwestToker

Rondo said:


> View attachment 92161


I dig that ash tray. What kind is it?


----------



## Rondo

It was one of those cbid $9 glass with the tobacco leaf on the bottom.
A year of being outside in the rain washed away the pic of the leaf and I like it better this way.
It weighs a ton and it's plenty deep.

Tobacco Leaf Crystal Ashtray - 4-Finger (#2420697) - CigarBid.com


----------



## jmcqueen

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado. A fine smoke. Had a Ramon Allones Specialty Select last night. Great cigar!


----------



## WABOOM

"Super Premium 2nds" (from the Villazon factory)


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Showing my face back at the lounge, thanks to old-grumpy-ass winter knocking on the door. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Showing my face back at the lounge, thanks to old-grumpy-ass winter knocking on the door.


LMAO - I was thinking the same thing the other day... I can already hear all the bitching about "where have you been?", etc. But it's almost time to face the music.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

La Tradicion Cubana courtesy of @poppajon75 (BOMB post : forums/vb/showthread.php?p=4129425#post4129425 
Only just started and this is a mighty fine cigar. Will update.










Update: delicious cedar hit right from the start (see wrap above), nice spice notes and creamy smoke.

Update: this thing just keeps on giving... really pleasant retrohale leaves a nutty taste. I'll be looking to get a box of these for sure.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> LMAO - I was thinking the same thing the other day... I can already hear all the bitching about "where have you been?", etc. But it's almost time to face the music.


I know, I've been told they stoped the search and rescue, who the hell are you?, we don't accept new members at this time...and so on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Ave Maria Divinia - kind of a letdown. Didn't even pay msrp, just not a fan


----------



## Regiampiero

MikeFox87 said:


> Ave Maria Divinia - kind of a letdown. Didn't even pay msrp, just not a fan


I agree never been a fan of those, they always leave my mouth dry for some reason. Some people here swear by them, but haven't try aging them as they suggested.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Round 2.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Almost 2 hours spent in this AF 8-5-8 Maduro. Good stick for a cool night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Regiampiero said:


> I agree never been a fan of those, they always leave my mouth dry for some reason. Some people here swear by them, but haven't try aging them as they suggested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I got the same. Really bland profile. Mine was boxed about a year and a half, not sure if it would have been better younger or not


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting off a cool sunny day with a Caldwell The King is Dead. So far pleasant, but it hasn't rested long. I get that we touch of citrus like candied lemon peel, but I have just begun. So far decent enough.

With Mate/Red Tea. 









Just a robusto on the cigar. Sometimes I do like this vitola. I guess it's a standard like kung pao chicken. If the restaurant screws that up, I never eat there again.

So I made it through this and it clearly needs a good 6 months in the humidor to start showing its stuff, unlike many other Caldwell's I have tried. I am going to hold the Savages that I bought for 6-12 months before trying as they were n't cheap even with 25% discount. Sometimes I dislike limited releases for this main reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

These are on sale today @ CP. I was going to get another 10er until I smoked one. Guess it needs more rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gran Habano GAR 2005. At this point this has almost no bold flavors at all. Yard 'GAR for this afternoon.

These used to be so peppery. 
Cedar and maybe some sweet mocha at best. Not a complete dog rocket but needs a beverage and no big expectations at this time.

Fun to follow all of these very inexpensive leftovers. 









Now with Jameson's and ginger ale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

1st one of these. Really enjoyed it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Stogiepuffer said:


> These are on sale today @ CP. I was going to get another 10er until I smoked one. Guess it needs more rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those need a ton of rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Chris80 said:


> Those need a ton of rest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Been eyeballing this since June when I got it.







Really nice aroma prelight. Wrapper reminded me of spice, fresh oak and, possibly bakers chocolate. The foot smelled like cocoa. Could be my wonky sniffer but, that's what I got out of it. Construction is nice and, draw is effortless. Smoke is plentiful and, creamy. Initial flavors were cedar, spice and, a peppery finish. Towards the end of the first 1/3rd it's gaining an earthy note with a little wood and, losing some of the peppery bite on the finish. The retrohale leaves an almost sweet, tobacco flavor on the back of my tongue.







Truth be told I'm enjoying this smoke paired with nothing more than a nice glass of ice water. 
This is my first attempt at really describing what I'm tasting in a cigar instead of just saying "good smoke". 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Going to try one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Amazing pre light draw. Chocolate pudding and cinnamon. 
Pepperiest retroX I have ever had but this is no pepper bomb. Very smooth. About a half inch down, no real flavors yet. These may need rest but the taste, I've never had a profile like this. I'll report back.








Correction: this is a peppery cigar but not overpowering with pepper. It's got a natural sweetness to it. Still very smooth and decent performance. I have another in my Wineador which will sleep for 6 months. 
All in all so far so good. 
Final third, this cigar shot up in strength. For me that wasn't to pleasing even though I enjoy full strength sticks. It was like a kick in the chest. Almost unsmokable at that point as the smoothness turned into sandpaprr. Flavors were very muted throughout. Definitely needs rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick, came across this one today, no clue what is might be or where I might have got it, one of my homemade bands with a date only.
On the cold draw it reminds me of sweet tea, nice looking cigar, tight seams, some veining.
Toast to light, the first draw is Carmel then quickly turns to cedar and spice definitely a Nicaraguan, probably a puro. Nice even burn, tight ash, not very complex or anything. This would be a great shop smoke if I can figure out what it is.


----------



## Chris80

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good to hear. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have three boxes I bought about 8 months ago to be ready for the colder months that soon approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Casa Magna Dominican - leftover from a cbid 5 pack 2+ years ago. This is the best one of the bunch, pretty low bar tho!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Drew Estate evening. Wanted to smoke Smoking Monk IPA, but when I took that stick out of a cello, which was in a ziplock bag I realized I over humidified it. I left it separate, because I received it together with Java, so wanting for the Java aroma to evaporate a bit I left a humi pillow inside and forgot about it. The cigar is like a sponge now. I'm letting it reast for an hour or so in the room, no cello, then I'll close it in a ziplock without any humi device.

So as a replacement I've picked up Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino.


----------



## ctz699

Romeo and Julieta rolled perfectly










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

JDN Antano Dark Corojo. Strong but smooth. Had some wrapper splitting halfway in, but it straightened out. Had to drive the truck to go pick up dinner, didnt want to put the stick down. I dont smoke in my car 

I like these, good earthy, slightly sweet, with a little chocolate. Had a cup of Italian roast coffee, cream and sugar with it.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Caldwell Murcias Especial

Wow, this stick really surprised me. Red pepper spice at first mellowing out to a sweet coco and coffee. Not that overpowering Nica Coffee either, all of the flavors are well ballanced with each other. I'm not seasoned enough to pick out exactly what I'm tasting, but it's very complex and very enjoyable.

Box-worthy for sure. Without looking through my notes, this may be the best Honduran I've smoked. Thanks @*SoCal Gunner*! Another great pick.

Edit: after looking at my notes, I'm pretty sure I like this more than the Caldwell The King is Dead, which is a much more expensive smoke. This has more of a kick to it, which I prefer, and possibly is more complex. I really enjoy the San Andreas wrap. The Spice has come back in full force in the final third. What an interesting stick.


----------



## MidwestToker

jgarcia9102 said:


> Caldwell Murcias Especial
> 
> Wow, this stick really surprised me. Red pepper spice at first mellowing out to a sweet coco and coffee. Not that overpowering Nica Coffee either, all of the flavors are well ballanced with each other. I'm not seasoned enough to pick out exactly what I'm tasting, but it's very complex and very enjoyable.
> 
> Box-worthy for sure. Without looking through my notes, this may be the best Honduran I've smoked. Thanks @*SoCal Gunner*! Another great pick.
> 
> Edit: after looking at my notes, I'm pretty sure I like this more than the Caldwell The King is Dead, which is a much more expensive smoke. This has more of a kick to it, which I prefer, and possibly is more complex. I really enjoy the San Andreas wrap. The Spice has come back in full force in the final third. What an interesting stick.


I just had my first San Andreas wrapped cigar about two weeks ago. It was a RP Prohibition from a B&M. It was a little over humidified, but I could tell that with some rest it would've been really nice. I've been wanted to find another San Andreas wrapped cigar ever since. I'll check this one out.


----------



## jgarcia9102

@MidwestToker I believe Undercrown is San Andreas, and also the Camacho Tripple Maduro. Both worth trying.


----------



## Champagne InHand

If you want good San Andreas look for any Caldwell JV. Not the Gibraltor but one series is San Andreas and since they were discontinued they go on sale sometimes as deep as 30% and I love them. The Gibraltor box was around $70 and smoke as well as many of the pricier Caldwell I have. No waiting either. They are ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm chilling at lunchtime with an Illusione Rothschild and some ginger ale. Such good sticks and budget friendly when 20%+ off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TCstr8 said:


> 1st one of these. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


When I first smoked it I was really surprised. I expected it to be much stronger and heavier bodied. Keep in mind that it can go for as low as $17 per 5 pack, that what I payed, but it seems the price has gone up quickly.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Quesada Oktoberfest ... just a pleasurable smoke ... talking with my pastor on the back deck ... he said he had to hesitate a bit when standing up after smoking this one. The flavor was wonderful, full bodied and med. to full strength. I recommend this smoke highly. As a matter of fakt (get the Oktoberfest humor there) ... I just bought a box from cigar page ... 20 Ubers for 88 bucks ... that's $4.40/stick for you mathematically challenged (ha). What a deal. Actually, my wholesaler is out and this, with free shipping, is less that what I can pick these up wholesale. I'm always looking for a great under $5.00 stick for daily rituals.

*CT*


----------



## Chris80

Nica Libre with Havana Club Anejo Rum. Very tasty.








I think the one and only complaint about the Nica Libre is the ash does not stay. These are long filler right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Holiday Blend 







This has been in my humi since Jan 9th 2016
The cold draw is dried hay and horse barn, this is usually a good sign for me. 
The first third is cedar and spice with some light leather on the retro, about the halfway point I can pick up wheat and citrus with a very faint hint of sweet on the retro, carmeled cashews maybe. There is more going on but that's about all I can identify. The burn was good until I hit the final third then it wanted to go sideways, only asked twice.


----------



## MidwestToker

I know lots of people love these, but I'm not so sure. Very one note of bakers chocolate. A little harsh.

Update: the second third was amazing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Local cigar event w/ Rocky Patel as the manufacturer of the night. Sun Grown, not bad, but not a very memorable cigar. For a Decade Cameroon to put away for a bit. Hope that leaves a better impression.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

RP Royal Vintage - surprised how much I enjoyed this. Nice and smooth, great construction. Would definitely smoke again


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Just fired up this Ave Maria Reconquista, this one is from 2012


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Ams417

Headed to the garage with an AF 8-5-8 for some reading before I call it a night.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Figured I'd catch up. Wednesday's smoke









Thursday morning..









Thursday evening..








This was a sugar bomb...

Today's first...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to shake off a headache I've had since the wee hours of the am. Still a little Caldwell LLtK and sweet tea. Today will be our last really nice day for a bit. Couldn't waste it.

I might be paying for this when the Ned's wear off. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Beautifully aged AVO Heritage. The aroma is out of this world. Thanks, @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Enjoying the beginning of what promises to be a great weekend. A tall Captain & Coke to accompany an AF 858 Maduro courtesy of @TCstr8 and the Noob PIF. I've enjoyed several of the sungrown 858s so, I'm really looking forward to this one. Thank you again for your generosity in the fantastic selection you picked for me.









Update: This is better than the sungrown to me. A little leather, a little woodsy and, espresso. I made it almost to the halfway point before I lost the ash lol. This is on my buy list.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MidwestToker said:


> Beautifully aged AVO Heritage. The aroma is out of this world. Thanks, @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy it, I like these quite a bit.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Courtesy of @azmadurolover

My Father Le Bijou - Popular in many circles, but this will be my first!

Was going to go with Ice water pairing being my first, but the 805s in the fridge called my name.


----------



## anthonybkny

Don pepin


----------



## MidwestToker

SoCal Gunner said:


> Courtesy of @azmadurolover
> 
> My Father Le Bijou - Popular in many circles, but this will be my first!
> 
> Was going to go with Ice water pairing being my first, but the 805s in the fridge called my name.


Curious to know what you think. That was my first premium cigar and it got me hooked. I still love their taste, however, I've noticed some burn issues in the more recent ones I've purchased. I wonder about their quality control due to their popularity.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MidwestToker said:


> Curious to know what you think. That was my first premium cigar and it got me hooked. I still love their taste, however, I've noticed some burn issues in the more recent ones I've purchased. I wonder about their quality control due to their popularity.











It's early into it and I'll straighten this out, but the taste is great thus far.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Found this one from a sampler pack bought in May. First Cohiba anything so we'll see how it goes.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MrCrowley39 said:


> Found this one from a sampler pack bought in May. First Cohiba anything so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I've had some good ones and some so-so ones... overall I don't hate 'em, but can usually find something better for the money. Let us know what you think.


----------



## MrCrowley39

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've had some good ones and some so-so ones... overall I don't hate 'em, but can usually find something better for the money. Let us know what you think.


Well it wasn't great or bad, decent is probably the best I have for it. The foot smoke aromas were the best thing about it. It lacked flavour other than the usual suspects of hay/grass/nuts and a weird flavour on the finish that I really couldn't pin point. The construction was good though and the smoke was smooth. I have a fresh 5 pack that will sit until spring or summer next year and I'll revisit them then.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> Well it wasn't great or bad, decent is probably the best I have for it. The foot smoke aromas were the best thing about it. It lacked flavour other than the usual suspects of hay/grass/nuts and a weird flavour on the finish that I really couldn't pin point. The construction was good though and the smoke was smooth. I have a fresh 5 pack that will sit until spring or summer next year and I'll revisit them then.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


The one I had, the ONLY one I had had an aftertaste of pickle juice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tonight it's time for Inferno 3rd Degree in Toro I think. Smoked 3 different sizes of 3rd Degree so far, really like their blends.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sindicato


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Doña Nieve for me tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Working on another Brickhouse short torpedo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

About 20 mins. ago, I had a CAO Gold Corona that came from my CAO Champions II sampler that I bought.

Was quite a delicious albeit milder smoke with a hint of nice sweetness. It had a perfect burn too.


----------



## Chris80

Lit up a Gran Habano Habano #3 and chucked it after a quarter inch. What a nasty stick  . Grabbed a Padron 3000 Maduro with some Havana Club Anejo Dark Rum. That's the ticket. Happy Friday. 
It's funny how a potentially bad work day actually turned into a great work day only to be ruined later on by some stupid bs. Anyway, preparing for some weather to hit this weekend. Damn Hurricanes. Everyone be safe. I got plenty of cigars, Rum and scotch.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

delicious.


----------



## Matthew Turner

jgarcia9102 said:


> delicious.


I'm glad you convinced me to give these a second chance. Bought a couple of 5ers after thoroughly enjoying the one included in the nPIF.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Columbian coffee and cigar on a raining morning.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the smoke that started my journey in cigars. The Maduro is my favorite.


----------



## Chris80

csk415 said:


> This is the smoke that started my journey in cigars. The Maduro is my favorite.


I don't believe I have tried a Maduro yet. I really like Tabak much better but these cost way less and they're a little better then decent. The final third in these is where all the flavors come together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> I don't believe I have tried a Maduro yet. I really like Tabak much better but these cost way less and they're a little better then decent. The final third in these is where all the flavors come together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm resting one, can't wait to smoke, even though infused cigars aren't my choice. This one was given to me in exchange for a different stick.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB 2nd.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Chris80 said:


> I don't believe I have tried a Maduro yet. I really like Tabak much better but these cost way less and they're a little better then decent. The final third in these is where all the flavors come together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm resting one, can't wait to smoke, even though infused cigars aren't my choice. This one was given to me in exchange for a different stick.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


IMO the maduro has a better flavor. Stronger than the latte. I also like the tabaks. I have started to smoke less of the infused cigars. If I want an infused I pick up the Maduro and Mint. If you have not tried the mint I would suggest you try it.


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas Gold Maduro, corona. 
right now this is everything I ask for. Burn is good, flavors are good, and its affordable.







dark chocolate, espresso, woody almond, slightly salty.
for $40 a box these are great to have around.


----------



## MidwestToker

Love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Dare I say I'm trying a Gurkha Yakuza. It was in a sampler I bought way back in May. So far it's not enjoyable and I really doubt I'll finish it.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^Launch it!


----------



## MrCrowley39

SoCal Gunner said:


> ^Launch it!


Got a couple inches in and had to pitch it! I've had bad cigars but this was awful....to the point I'd rather have bad cigars than have that again.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> ^Launch it!


I agree, don't struggle through it or you'll be tasting it for the next 12 hours. I bought CAO VR and it was nasty, another one I had to toss was a Sosa, don't remember which one.

Launch it.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> ^Launch it!


I just realized that is what "rocket" means.


----------



## Chris80

Have lost power three times already and it's not that bad yet. Pouring and windy. It's time to celebrate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> Have lost power three times already and it's not that bad yet. Pouring and windy. It's time to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you SOB

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Why am I an SOB lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> Why am I an SOB lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have to explain, you know very well why.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Don't have to explain, you know very well why.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Umm ok...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> Umm ok...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that Padron for starters, then your smoking it while getting hit by a hurricane and celebrating it. Well done.

Just teasing.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Yea I opted to save the Padron for another day since it is a bit wet out here tonight. How did you make out with the storm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> Yea I opted to save the Padron for another day since it is a bit wet out here tonight. How did you make out with the storm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was nothing, not a bleep of power, just windy and rainy, no flooding. But I got 2 days off payed! Stay safe.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

CloakedInSmoke said:


> It was nothing, not a bleep of power, just windy and rainy, no flooding. But I got 2 days off payed! Stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Thank god my friend. I have family and friends in Florida and so far all reports are good. We had bad weather here a few weeks ago. A lot of flooding. I got some time off so we could beat the high tide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Went with this instead of the Padron incase I had to ditch it fast. This Romeo is performing perfectly. These have definitely moved up in my top 5.







Fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Happily surprised by this somewhat inexpensive stick. This is why I love darker cigars. Even if they're mediocre, they still have those notes of cocoa and coffee. Yum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just had a CAO Italia Novella (from my CAO Champions II sampler)

Bleeeech. T'was a total dog rocket and a very boring smoke with a nasty aftertaste. To be fair I kinda knew that this stick was going to be *maybe* disappointing given reviews I had read on it. But still, given how many other CAO sticks I've tried and really enjoyed, I didn't expect it to be as bad as it truly was. 

I'm glad that only after a month of rest in my tupperdor that I just decided to go ahead and smoke it to get rid of it.


----------



## Sprouthog

JD Howard Reserve LE 2015


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Why am I an SOB lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know why. That sht is so hard to find. God bless, and enjoy it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Regiampiero said:


> You know why. That sht is so hard to find. God bless, and enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Try www.neptunecigar.com

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Try www.neptunecigar.com
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Wasn't talking about the cigar lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

1.5 months in the tupperdore and these JR cigars are singing. I've had $8 cigars less flavorful than this (they're $3).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

A great companion to the lawn work


----------



## WABOOM

I really like the MIAMI. 
pungent aged flavor. muted pepper, old books, cedar, nutmeg. 
honestly reminds me of a stronger version of a AF Chateau


----------



## Rondo

Proud member of the SOB club.


----------



## Chris80

MidwestToker said:


> 1.5 months in the tupperdore and these JR cigars are singing. I've had $8 cigars less flavorful than this (they're $3).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered a bundle of the MC#1 Lonsdale. I always keep this in the MC#2 and have quite a few. I have never tried a lonsdale of pantela yet and am curious as to the difference. If there are roads open today I may swing by the B&M and pick one up. What kind is that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Pdr 1878 capa madura. Very spicy, and woody with some sweetness. Not bad.


----------



## Wildone

Shark... Happy Sunday...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Wildone said:


> Shark... Happy Sunday...
> 
> wow I want it, can't wait for the local store to have them back in stock
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Espinosa y Ortega Murciélago Capa Negra Box Pressed Toro (original blend)


----------



## Regiampiero

Little afternoon delight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying another large stick this Man 'O War Warhorse (6.5" × 64). It's not a bad stick, decent flavours and it's smoking fairly good.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd one these. Resting for two weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova5

Perdomo lot 23. Jack Daniel's barrel select.


----------



## Regiampiero

Stogiepuffer said:


> 2nd one these. Resting for two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's a big ball of ice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Regiampiero said:


> That's a big ball of ice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke slightly different profile from Undercrown but just as good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Nova5 said:


> Perdomo lot 23. Jack Daniel's barrel select.


Had the same smoke last night. Pretty good stick for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a Espinosa Laranja earlier, interesting enough to pick up a fiver and explore these a bit more.


----------



## Tedder87

A little post Hurricane Matthew October fest and an Unholy Cocktail while I cook ok the grill since that's my only means of cooking while I watch the power company truck do their thing.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente gran reserva piramid









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

This beast was a gift from a bud...8x80 Asylum 13. Taste is great but it's way to huge for a regular somke. More for fun lol

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Well rested Nica Libre PC while out visiting today. Love these for the price. Planning on having another cigar tonight while doing some reading. Fall weather puts me in the mood for a book. I'll go through a novel a week when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Chris80

Cool breezy calm after the storm. Luckily we escaped unscathed. A lot of people still don't have power. It's flooded in a lot of places close by. Our local meteorologists made a very lengthy public apology on social media on how they got this all wrong. It's not there fault.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V Torpedo after a ribeye. these sunzabitch's are strong.


----------



## MidwestToker

Chris80 said:


> I just ordered a bundle of the MC#1 Lonsdale. I always keep this in the MC#2 and have quite a few. I have never tried a lonsdale of pantela yet and am curious as to the difference. If there are roads open today I may swing by the B&M and pick one up. What kind is that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cohiba Behike Laguito No. 6 · 6.5 × 56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Cohiba Behike Laguito No. 6 · 6.5 × 56
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wrong section big dog!!!


----------



## csk415

Not new thread worthy so figured I'd ask here. My B&M has some A Fuentes "seconds" that he sells for a whopping $3.10. They have no band only wrapped in cello with A Fuentes printed in white. Does anybody have an idea what they are and where to buy some. Looking for another place since he sells them out pretty quick due to 1 guy that buys all he has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> wrong section big dog!!!


It's a JR Alt. I have the same ones aswell but I found they need Atleast a years rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'm always on the lookout for something different when I hit the bigger B&Ms.

Always read about God of Fire, but never had one. They had both the Don Carlos and the Carlito Fuente blends. I went with this 2013 Don Carlos.


----------



## k9pokergame

I bought an h upmann robusto and a small punch at one of my liquor stores. I should of felt them before bringing them home. Real bitter, now I'm smoking a golden Nicaragua h upmann that came with a box monte cristos


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## csk415

LFD Ligero L 'Granu and some SNF and MLB. My Texas needs to pull the next 3 out of their butts. Good smoke so far. Might take a couple of hrs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Well, that sucked. Rangers out but atleast this LFD is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Padilla Artemis. Picked up a tener of these for cheap. Really nice smoke for the price. Feels and smokes like it costs a lot more. Medium full, decent burn, tight ash, not super complex but earthy, woody, slightly sweet. I like it. I've also got some Padilla Dominus I've been wanting to try out. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## rockethead26

Had a string of not so hot cigars lately that are ones that I used to like or had been gifted. They had been in the humi for a while and I needed to give them a shot. Most were OK taste wise, but all had construction or burn issues and were a PITA. I needed a problem free cigar today, so I reached for a Padron 1926. Perfect as always!


----------



## Chris80

Early pasta dinner with meat. Montecristo no1 for dessert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Smokes from last week including the Diamond Crown Experience in Tampa hosted by the Newman Family.

























































































Davidoff Diadema Fina 

































Davidoff Store in Tampa

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Had another crappy diesel uncut connie. Will they ever get better with age? Definitely won't buy again. I think I may stick them in a box with some KFC'S for a few months and see if they pickup some flavor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying to empty the sampler draw before the cold weather arrives (just about 6pm eastern and at 57°F). I just fired up a Gran Habano Vintage 2002. The first time out with this they were in my humi for only 34 days, fast forward another 120 days and based on my notes it's already smoking better. For $2 sticks these aren't bad but the FDO is better at a similar price point.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Gurkha Centurian... I probably should not of read the gurkha comments on this site because I went in with low expectations and they were met. This came with my first sampler so at least I do not have multiples.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Pescador11 said:


> Gurkha Centurian... I probably should not of read the gurkha comments on this site because I went in with low expectations and they were met. This came with my first sampler so at least I do not have multiples.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'm not saying every Gurkha sucks, but only because I've not smoked every Gurkha.


----------



## WABOOM

O Maduro, robusto. One of my favs.
Wow this is heavenly. I've smoked a bunch of these but this one is particularly good. I've had these for about 6 months. Brown sugar!


----------



## Sprouthog

Norteno Toro


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first Alec Bradley Black Market which was a toro sized one about 20 minutes ago.

Pretty uneventful stick all in all. I much prefer the Alec Bradley Prensados I think.


----------



## Ams417

Macanudo, got it in a sampler six months ago. It was ok. Also did some cigar inventory tonight. I'm beginning to realize I might have a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Tatuaje Black that's been aged a year. Second stick I've smoked from @OneStrangeOne - seriously great on a cool, autumn night. Dark and toasty. I've really been digging smaller ring gauges lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. I forgot to bring my phone out with me, so no pic of it, but it's way bigger than most cigars I smoke, as it was a 60rg. Enjoyed it, but I won't smoke one again until I'm not doing a low carb diet. lol This cigar kicked my ass and that never happens to me. Luckily it was just a relaxing Monday night at home so I just relaxed on the couch and in about 30 mins I was feeling like myself again. Note to self, big ring gauge cigars require carbs. I will try another one in a couple weeks, when I break my low carb diet for a week to indulge in Halloween candy. lol


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch Madurito

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The very end of my Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Enjoying a nice Nica Libre from @Amelia Isabelle. Got a whole box of em. Never had one before but saw a lot of positive things in the What Did You Smoke Today thread. A beautiful smoke for the price point..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first Alec Bradley Black Market which was a toro sized one about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Pretty uneventful stick all in all. I much prefer the Alec Bradley Prensados I think.


The Alec Bradley Prensado (in Robusto) is great a stick, I may pick up a box this winter if the price is right.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I liked the Joya Red so I picked a few other Joya sticks a while back. Today I'm enjoying the sun and even with a tight draw liking this Joya Nicaragua Antaño 1970.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Perdomo champagne 10th anniversary









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

3rd one of my tener. Aging well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MidwestToker said:


> Enjoying a nice Nica Libre from @Amelia Isabelle. Got a whole box of em. Never had one before but saw a lot of positive things in the What Did You Smoke Today thread. A beautiful smoke for the price point..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a great deal on those. I was going to grab them but with the bundle and box I have otw I would have surely gotten castrated by the misses. They are a great stick for the $$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

My first short story. Excellent. I see many more in my future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Chris80 said:


> You got a great deal on those. I was going to grab them but with the bundle and box I have otw I would have surely gotten castrated by the misses. They are a great stick for the $$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I have a TON of cigars on the way. But they're all from online outlets and I want them to rest for a few months. Thanks to these Nicas already being rested for year, they'll help me get by while I wait.


----------



## Chris80

MidwestToker said:


> I hear ya. I have a TON of cigars on the way. But they're all from online outlets and I want them to rest for a few months. Thanks to these Nicas already being rested for year, they'll help me get by while I wait.


The misses sais I have a problem and I should not be allowed on the internet anymore. If she only knew what I ordered today.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pre-dinner smoke







Nice mello spice and cedar, Pairing this with a cup of Kona very smooth with a good burn and a nice little kick to it. I think I might dig out one of the OR and see how this version compares.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> The Alec Bradley Prensado (in Robusto) is great a stick, I may pick up a box this winter if the price is right.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Yep, I've bought a few Alec Bradley Prensado Robustos from my local B&M and have enjoyed them immensely over the last few months. I might just have to buy a box of 10 of them online one of these days as well.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MidwestToker said:


> I hear ya. I have a TON of cigars on the way. But they're all from online outlets and I want them to rest for a few months. Thanks to these Nicas already being rested for year, they'll help me get by while I wait.


Nice work - I found myself in a situation where I out smoked my supply and buying here from fellow Puffers helps fill in the gaps with aged smokes.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My first Joya de Nicaragua and first Luponic Distortion .









Edit - Cigar is smoking wonderfully - @MrCrowley39 - how was yours?

Beer is Hoppy as Fk but my palate is adjusting.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Have one of those queued up as well - thoughts?


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Have one of those queued up as well - thoughts?


Just a nice cigar over all. Good construction, nice flavor notes of coffee, toasted wood and little pepper. Very accurately named rustic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tat Miami Noellas (corona)


----------



## Chris80

Lonsdale has become my new favorite size. Plus the smaller ring gauges give more wrapper flavor. Coronas are in my future as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Rothschild. Needs more rest IMO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

This is interesting so far. Really challenging my palette to keep up. Like a fire-cured but not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Regiampiero said:


> Just a nice cigar over all. Good construction, nice flavor notes of coffee, toasted wood and little pepper. Very accurately named rustic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Smoked it recently, good stick, slow burn, good construction. Liked the pepper.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Room 101 San Andreas in Gordo 
Pretty good smoke, nice taste of hazel nuts but bad burn, multiple corrections, which I hate doing. 









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

I never post pics, I promised I'd try harder to remember. El Cheapo Maduro in the garage tonight. Reading a book. Not a bad smoke, zero depth, zero complexity, but not bad. It's got some age on it. More than 2 years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Matthew Turner said:


> This is interesting so far. Really challenging my palette to keep up. Like a fire-cured but not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mellowed considerably after first third but the interesting spice flavor continues. I'm thinking Chinese 5-spice (clove, anise, fennel, cinnamon, chiles) plus leather and cocoa.


----------



## Sandyorton

Just finished a packet of Cigarettes (10).


----------



## n0s4atu

Sandyorton said:


> Just finished a packet of Cigarettes (10).


Are you intentionally trolling? A cigarette is far from being a cigar.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up an Undercrown Gran Toro.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Last night I smoked a no name lancero, that SUUUUUCKED. Tonight Im gonna roast a Man-O-War thats been tempting me


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Had a comacho corojo today. A little earthy and wet hay...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

As mentioned yesterday, had this Nicaragua Rustica queued up for today.

HAPPY HUMP DAY!


----------



## yamirstogies239

House blend from local cigar shop









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495. looks like it was rolled by a 4th grader, but is delicious!


----------



## poppajon75

AB 90+ 2nd earlier today. I plan on keeping these around. I haven't been disappointed out of the 8 I've had. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> AB 90+ 2nd earlier today. I plan on keeping these around. I haven't been disappointed out of the 8 I've had.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


they are a crazy good value.


----------



## Sprouthog

Undercrown Shade Robusto


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> they are a crazy good value.


Absolutely. I've got the robustos but, I'm planning on the coronas next time. I've read that each size is a different AB blend. Not sure if it's true but, I'm willing to gamble on them.


----------



## WABOOM

@poppajon, I have toro and corona and they are the same blend. I think mine are unpressed Tempus


----------



## csk415

Nica Libre from @Ams417 bomb. Not sure what RH he stays at but this thing is smoking beautifully. Flavor is getting better. Started off a little strong but it's starting to settle in quite nicely. So far my smokes come from my B&M. Last time I looked their walk in was set to 72rh. Seen it at 69 before also. I can tell a huge difference between this and what I have picked up from the B&M. Can't wait for my humi to be ready. This smoke may have changed my complete outlook on cigar RH.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I dont smoke cigars unless they sound a little bit crispy at the foot with a gentle squeeze.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> I dont smoke cigars unless they sound a little bit crispy at the foot with a gentle squeeze.


Good info. I can see now how this becomes a slippery slope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

65% is where it's at for most stuff. Its kind of trial and error. Ambient RH when you smoke can change things too as you draw humid or dry air through the stick. 

Should have sent you a Ramon Bueso Genesis too. Think you'd like it and it's affordable like the Nica Libre. If you watch you can catch them on sale for $2 each or less.


----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> Nica Libre from @*Ams417* bomb. Not sure what RH he stays at but this thing is smoking beautifully. Flavor is getting better. Started off a little strong but it's starting to settle in quite nicely. So far my smokes come from my B&M. Last time I looked their walk in was set to 72rh. Seen it at 69 before also. I can tell a huge difference between this and what I have picked up from the B&M. Can't wait for my humi to be ready. This smoke may have changed my complete outlook on cigar RH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


62 - 65 RH is where it's at. They taste and smoke so much better.....


----------



## droy1958

Ams417 said:


> 65% is where it's at for most stuff. Its kind of trial and error. Ambient RH when you smoke can change things too as you draw humid or dry air through the stick.
> 
> Should have sent you a Ramon Bueso Genesis too. Think you'd like it and it's affordable like the Nica Libre. If you watch you can catch them on sale for $2 each or less.


One of the best values out there is the Ramon Bueso Genesis Project. Just an oily wrapped flavor bomb!.....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cigar on a great golf course.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> 65% is where it's at for most stuff. Its kind of trial and error. Ambient RH when you smoke can change things too as you draw humid or dry air through the stick.
> 
> Should have sent you a Ramon Bueso Genesis too. Think you'd like it and it's affordable like the Nica Libre. If you watch you can catch them on sale for $2 each or less.


I'll add the Genesis to the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

csk415 said:


> I'll add the Genesis to the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, for the price they are a great cigar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I'm a fan of the Serie O but, this Maduro is bada$$. It's like if dark roast coffee and, dark chocolate had a baby that grew up and made out with some dried cherries. @Hudabear you were right on the money picking this one for me. Thank you brother.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Intemperance BA Intrique. Decided to have one of these sweet sticks. If I had to choose between the Charity and the Intrique the Charity would win out but both are such great smokes. 4 x 44 is a great vitola. More manufacturers should make cigars in this size.

Cold, windy and mostly wet day. Enjoying a break from the dampness. Typical Autumn day in Upstate NY. With Jameson's and Ginger Ale. Need to restock many of the bottles in the liquor cabinet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

My first My Father cigar. At local HERF and tonight's manufacturer is...you guessed it My Father. Enjoying it so far.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have found 64-68% is what works best for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Champagne InHand said:


> RoMa craft Intemperance BA Intrique. Decided to have one of these sweet sticks. If I had to choose between the Charity and the Intrique the Charity would win out but both are such great smokes. 4 x 44 is a great vitola. More manufacturers should make cigars in this size.
> 
> Cold, windy and mostly wet day. Enjoying a break from the dampness. Typical Autumn day in Upstate NY. With Jameson's and Ginger Ale. Need to restock many of the bottles in the liquor cabinet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like them both but prefer the BA which is my go to smoke now. With some rest they are phenomenal. Small batch actually has the BA listed higher now. :frown2:


----------



## MidwestToker

Just got these londres naturals from Cigar Page. A little dry, but still taste great.










This got even better towards the end. I'll be buying more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

going to try one ROTT.







Not to bad. These will need a few weeks rest before I have another one. They have a few different hints of cedar, nesquik and tobacco. They taste new. It's a short finish. Very smooth. the #2 jr alts get really good with some rest. These are very similar. 







This stick definitely woke up almost to the halfway point. A sweetness showed up which was very welcoming. Still very grassy and hay like but all in all I've had a lot worse ROTT. After a few weeks these will be good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

TCstr8 said:


> My first My Father cigar. At local HERF and tonight's manufacturer is...you guessed it My Father. Enjoying it so far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ended up buying $30 in raffle tickets and walked away with 4 LeBijou Torpedo Box Press, 4 3 packs of the My Father Special Robusto (event only), 2 ashtrays, and 3 shirts.... Lol. Turned into a profitable night.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Smoked an Oliva Series O while out grocery shopping for my grandma. Had to light it a couple times because I was in and out of the truck. It's been a rough week working through some family stuff. I'm ready for vacation in four weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The very end of a La Palina robusto. Now that this has acclimatized it's a wonderful smoke. In the tub and forgot my MODUS. Dammit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was an LFD Double Ligero Chisel tip. Not quite the powerhouse I remember from when I got them, but still plenty good. Wanted to tunnel a bit, so will have to check the humi out and recalibrate it a bit methinks


----------



## jgarcia9102

poppajon75 said:


> It's like if dark roast coffee and, dark chocolate had a baby that grew up and made out with some dried cherries.


Best review ever.


----------



## Ams417

jgarcia9102 said:


> Best review ever.


It was the reason I grabbed a Series O tonight. Unfortunately I can't even use Puff outside of Taptalk because of the pop ups. It's getting more than annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just now I had a CAO Brazilia Samba to celebrate the start of hockey (and more importantly the start of my Pittsburgh Penguins) season and first win last night.

I paired it with some Havana Club 7 Year Old Cuban rum and it was delicious. However is it just me or does it taste fairly similar to the CAO Colombia Magdalena???


----------



## poppajon75

jgarcia9102 said:


> Best review ever.


It was my first Serie O Maduro. I'm positive I'll revisit it. That was my first impression of it when I posted. It finished really well. Towards the end I got some leather too. My palate isn't the most reliable but, it's what I got from it. Awesome smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

From last night,


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione hi holy, lancero. my first illusione ever. wow, it is heavenly.








Ended with a leathery kind of zest like a CC


----------



## Champagne InHand

The tail end of a Padron 5000. Trying to smoke away my larger rg cigars when weather permits.

I'm chilled outside right now but the sun is shinning so why not use the opportunity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Calm Friday evening smoke. Af hemingway signature maduro, very nice. Creamy sweet spicy cedar, sweet aged leather, fruit note, earthy. Paired with a belgian abbey ale. Very nice indeed.


----------



## DonMerlin

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
This is one that I have smoked a few singles and then ordered a box last time CI had them on a 24 hour sale.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Chris80

It has been so long since I've had one of these. 







Terrible burn, loose draw, flavorless. I'll fight my way to the halfway and see how that goes but I may have to rethink my stogie plan tonight. 
Had to ditch the Fuente. Major major letdown. Grabbed one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

PDR Reserva Limitada, half corona.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided on an aged JR Alternative pyramide. Not so great. Basic and monolithic. It doesn't such but that $2 price tag is about right. Really thought these would improve over a year in the tupperdore. I guess that was wishful thinking.

Anyhow. Steady burn decent construction 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Having a Reckoning while playing with the shelter dog we got for my father in law as a companion. I like the doggie. The cigar kinda blows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Decided on an aged JR Alternative pyramide. Not so great. Basic and monolithic. It doesn't such but that $2 price tag is about right. Really thought these would improve over a year in the tupperdore. I guess that was wishful thinking.
> 
> Anyhow. Steady burn decent construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of the ones you gave me a while back and remembered thinking that they need more rest. I took all my dark wrapper jr's and buried them. My MC #2 alts have shown GREAT improvement since I got them in July. They're definitely nothing to write home about but for the price they are a good everyday/coffee stick. The MC #1 alts I just got need rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Little Devil - Deceptively Delicious!


----------



## Tedder87

CAO Brazilia while I catch up on my online classes after being without power from the hurricane for a few days.


----------



## Tom87

Not bad at all

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tom87 said:


> Not bad at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


I have one thats been laying down for a few months. Maybe I will have it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tom87

WABOOM said:


> I have one thats been laying down for a few months. Maybe I will have it tomorrow morning!


You should man. Let me know what u think.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

No pics, but lit up a Foundry West Orange tonight. Not too bad a smoke, a bit on the mild side. Wrapper was dry as hell though (right out of the B&M, so not my storage issue...) and fell apart more or less. Did have the cool fuse looking metal band though. Ill add a pic of the band in the morning, my camera doesnt like night time shots.....


----------



## GrouchoM

Room 101 Connecticut


----------



## WABOOM

@Tom87







definitely a morning smoke. Really good mild flavors. Superb construction. Retros are particularly nice.


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> @Tom87


How is it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chris80 said:


> How is it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mild (for me) but complex. Very smooth, Creamy, nutty, very slight white pepper. Hay, light roast coffee. I'm at the halfway point now and its building up.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoyed this one to kick off my Birthday. LFD La Nox and some Pure Kentucky. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Camacho Corojo with my coffee this morning. Burn going a little sideways, but tasting great.


----------



## Regiampiero

A little appetizer after some yard work. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Tedder87 said:


> Camacho Corojo with my coffee this morning. Burn going a little sideways, but tasting great.


I bought one almost 2 weeks ago from a B&M. I'm looking forward to it in another couple of weeks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

1844 Reserve in Churchill 
Second stick since I bought a 5 pack back in January, can't remember what was wrong with the first smoke. So far this one smokes like a chimney. 

























Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

This little stick is hitting the spot on this almost perfect fall afternoon (very scattered clouds with mostly blue skies, 66°F and a really gentle breeze just enough to keep the heat from building. This is my first Arturo Fuente Short Story Natural and it won't be my last. Very soft flavours of wood and a very light sweetness (caramel), very smooth and mild.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Rodrigo Fortaleza & water...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Another good one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Stogiepuffer said:


> Another good one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not sure where your at but I wish I was there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A well rested HdM Excalibur Epicure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

csk415 said:


> Not sure where your at but I wish I was there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orlando resort for a conference. I hate working on the weekend but this tolerable.  Headed back to fall weather tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Volunteered to help my father in law today, he's having a rough time lately. Helped tape off a cement truck, getting ready for paint. Smoked an Alec Bradley 2nd, but it was too wet, wouldn't stay lit, and tunneled. Switched to an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. Not bad, kind of one dimensional but smoked good. Getting cleaned up, and taking some customers to dinner soon, off to the little bar up by the lake later tonight. More cigars there I hope.


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> Volunteered to help my father in law today, he's having a rough time lately. Helped tape off a cement truck, getting ready for paint. Smoked an Alec Bradley 2nd, but it was too wet, wouldn't stay lit, and tunneled. Switched to an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. Not bad, kind of one dimensional but smoked good. Getting cleaned up, and taking some customers to dinner soon, off to the little bar up by the lake later tonight. More cigars there I hope.


Some more should be sitting on your doorstep when you get home. They're all ready to go.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oliva Serie G Maduro Churchill. I've had this resting about a year now. The draw is perfect. Prelight flavor is fudge brownie. 
Very earthy on the first few puffs. Deep rich tobacco, leather. Mild/medium so far. Very short finish. 







Just poured some scotch to go along with this stick. Been sipping Rum lately. I find the Rum goes better with full body full flavor as to where scotch goes with everything medium and up.







Pairs nicely with Glenlivet 12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Acid blondie 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

UBC03 said:


> Some more should be sitting on your doorstep when you get home. They're all ready to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I know you sneaky so and so. See my post in Noob PIF. Can thank you enough man. Really cant.


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium 2nds from the Villazon factory


----------



## MidwestToker

Between the NOOB PIF and a nice birthday package from my brother, I'm swimming in good cigars. This tastes heavenly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fresh from @Ams417 's bilge pump I bring you an A.Flores Gran Reserva... eager to get this one naked.


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> Fresh from @Ams417 's bilge pump I bring you an A.Flores Gran Reserva... eager to get this one naked.


I really like those, hope you do as well.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## WABOOM

Nicaraguan Sweets 2nds, robusto


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ams417 said:


> I really like those, hope you do as well.


After some initial strong pepper, it has really smoothed out. Like it enough that I fetched my modus and am smoking it to the nub!
Thanks!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Finally tried one if these. Rested it one year. Started off kind of "blah" and then it developed into an ok smoke but never got passed just ok. I'll leave the others in the humi for about another year as I've heard they age pretty well. We'll see......


----------



## weedsnager

10 year old Padron Executive with some Eagle rare


----------



## Tom87

WABOOM said:


> @Tom87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely a morning smoke. Really good mild flavors. Superb construction. Retros are particularly nice.


I enjoyed mine, very smooth. Glad u enjoyed it as well

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK Harem 4x42. I really like these. Probably need to let them be but needed a small stick at midnight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Trinidad y cia churchill


----------



## Chris80

JR Alt CC MC#2. One of my favorite morning smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

The cafe series from Nub aren't too bad. They are a nice treat every once in a while. Having a Nub Espresso this morning. A lot more sweetness than I was expecting but still a decent morning smoke with my coffee on this overcast, slightly windy fall morning.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Connie and coffee


----------



## Ams417

Padron 2000 and a MC Media Noche last night at the bar.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Decided to have another today......the sun decided to try and peak out between the rain clouds. Currently burning a CAO Flathead Sparkplug.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Big ole maduro with some football. Weather is unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A very well rested Perdomo Champagne Noir Maduro. This has been in the box for over a year and really is anything but unremarkable. I wouldn't spend any more cash on these. Too many great cigars out there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

My bad. This was a Perdomo Habano maduro. Not that it changes the mediocrity I have experienced with Perdomo.

Is there some kind of rule with this brand? I kind of liken this brand to Rocky Patel. I have yet to really have one of their cigars where, I really want to buy more. There are a few other NC brands were I have liked them to begin with, but no find the "meh" as they age.

Cigary said this of Ave Maria, "Smoke them all up during that first year, as they don't get much better with age." I am paraphrasing this so don't take it as a direct quote.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd of my fiver. Good smoke output with coaco and a little pepper and leather on the retro.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas 'A' alpha (torpedo)
these remind of Diesel. Strong and straight to the point of just strong.







2nd third got very earthy. And now black coffee too.
I like the 'AAA' much better than these regular A. I've had a few of these, but never really examined the flavors. This is getting better as it goes.


----------



## Tom87

My first La Palina...Mr. Sam. Hope it's good!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Good Knight


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> A very well rested Perdomo Champagne Noir Maduro. This has been in the box for over a year and really is anything but unremarkable. I wouldn't spend any more cash on these. Too many great cigars out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> My bad. This was a Perdomo Habano maduro. Not that it changes the mediocrity I have experienced with Perdomo.
> 
> Is there some kind of rule with this brand? I kind of liken this brand to Rocky Patel. I have yet to really have one of their cigars where, I really want to buy more. There are a few other NC brands were I have liked them to begin with, but no find the "meh" as they age.
> 
> Cigary said this of Ave Maria, "Smoke them all up during that first year, as they don't get much better with age." I am paraphrasing this so don't take it as a direct quote.


I haven't enjoyed a single Perdomo yet and I've had a few. I have a few that I've buried to try to get some decent flavors from. This post makes me want to use them as fire wood lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what was your impression? I have not had one of those in about 10yrs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Tom87 said:


> My first La Palina...Mr. Sam. Hope it's good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk











Very nice, will definitely buy more of these

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Tom87 said:


> My first La Palina...Mr. Sam. Hope it's good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk











Very nice, I'll definitely be getting more of these

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

On a warm Texas evening I decided to try a Gold Buillon with a side of ice cold DP and some football










I am really enjoying this one. It is a giant though. Largest RG I have smoked in my noob cigar career. No burn issues.










Foot looks to of cracked a bit but it could be a case of a bad cut.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

While watching the NLDS game from my hot tub. I decided to light up an AF God of Fire. My first but this has been aged a year. I bought it in a high end AF sampler from JR a year back. It's very nice to start with violets coming off followed by that promised fire of red pepper then earthy leather. This cigar has just begun but I couldn't see buying a box of these ever. Fun to experiment with and maybe by the end of the stick my opinion might change. I can tell it's a multifaceted flavored stick already but Fuente really charges some stellar prices for GOF, Opus X and Lost City. Thinking back to when I grabbed this sampler, I was able to get a heavy discount but with only 2 Opus X and the GOF along with an 858 and a Double Chateau that retail special price of $69.95 was pretty steep even with 20 some percent off.

Just pairing with ice water right now for evaluation purposes but might sneak in for a bit of rum, cognac or whisky.










Midway through this GOF. Decent stick. Some florals still abound along with the peppier on the retro. Some spice making it's way through along with the leather. Burn and construction is excellent. I would give the cigar high marks for consistency but a bit on the simple side for the price.










The Chi-LA is a good game to watch. Lots of nail biting. I guess I like tight and strategic games. In need of a 7th inning stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Stogiepuffer said:


> So what was your impression? I have not had one of those in about 10yrs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not a bad stick for just over a dollar. It's a medium body stick with a kick. For a mix filler the ash is great. The burn is great and the taste is really good. Very smooth. The short finish is made up by great thick smoke output.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 hit me at the perfect time. I can enjoy his sticks while I let some B&M sticks rest. So far this one is starting off pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th mad


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I've got a bundle resting.

Edit - Just saw your reply about this very question a few post up on this page.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a CAO Criollo Pato that I got a month ago and some Glenlivet 12 Year Old earlier.

Not bad. 

Now I know a few more months in my tupperdor obviously would have benefitted it as well as the rest of my currently tiny supply of 8 sticks that I have in my tupperdor right now as they are just over a month old. However with winter coming soon, I want to smoke (what little I have right now) and try to enjoy the rest of cigar season as much as I can before it gets too cold outside. Even if it means not letting my current little stash nap as long as I know it should.

Gah!!! Dilemmas....


----------



## MrCrowley39

Currently smoking my second choice this morning because my first choice was way over packed and not smokeable. Macanudo Hyde Park with my coffee this morning before I get ready for my afternoon shift.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Hoyo La Amistad yesterday waiting on the NLCS Game 2.


----------



## Rondo

Toscanini Modigliani








@Regiampiero, I'm liking this more than the Garibaldi.
This is beefier, smoker with a touch of stone fruit and lots of malt.
Ive got my eye out for a box of Nostrano, a hard find.


----------



## Dentedcan

Last nights smoke....yet another Oliva, great as always.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

In honor of participating in my last Noob PIF I'm smoking one from my very first which I received from @SoCal Gunner. Maybe it was the bold band or the dark oily wrapper but, I've been looking forward to this one since I first saw it. Pre light aroma was cocoa, coffee and, spice. So far it's earthy with a light peppery finish that is abundant on the retrohale but, not at all displeasing.







A little of the cocoa is starting to let itself be known in the abundant smoke this is putting out. This my friend is an awesome smoke so far. I'll update how it finishes.

Update: At this point I feel comfortable saying that this smoke is a homerun for me. It just keeps on giving. Coffee, leather, cocoa, earthy and, cream now. There's more but, my noobishness isn't able to quite put a finger on it. Thank you brother!







Couldn't bribe this to burn better.








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Lets try this one 
Pre light draw is Flintstone Vitamins (red). The body and the foot both smell like barnyard. The oilest wrapper I have ever seen.







Rich deep tobacco, very leathery, velvet like smoke. Red pepper on the tongue but no taste of it, just the burn. I'm not drinking anything yet. I may grab some water. I went to the dentist today so I'm not really feeling scotch or Rum tonight. 
I'm picking up nutmeg and pine, reminds me of Christmas. This stick is getting really good 
Long finish, very long finish actually. FULL bodied smoke. A bit of strength but nothing that will make you turn green. The burn is a little wonky which is probably due to my porch fan. Lots of smoke. Tooth pick and nuts is the beginning finish flavors then it just mellows out. A little tangy towards the end but not like a rancid tang, not citrusy either. Hard to explain. 
Coconut and very dry bitter walnuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Chris80 said:


> Lets try this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those sitting and waiting. Let me know your thoughts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Good stick, gorgeous wrapper


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> Toscanini Modigliani
> 
> View attachment 93057
> 
> 
> @Regiampiero, I'm liking this more than the Garibaldi.
> This is beefier, smoker with a touch of stone fruit and lots of malt.
> Ive got my eye out for a box of Nostrano, a hard find.


Nice! I'm partial to the Garibaldi because I like a sweeter smoke, but yes the modigliano is good in its own right. You might also like the classico 1492 then.


Rondo said:


> Toscanini Modigliani
> 
> View attachment 93057
> 
> 
> @Regiampiero, I'm liking this more than the Garibaldi.
> This is beefier, smoker with a touch of stone fruit and lots of malt.
> Ive got my eye out for a box of Nostrano, a hard find.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Montecristo classic series









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

yamirstogies239 said:


> Montecristo classic series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I just got a box of no 3's. I took all the cello off, and inspected everything. I won't (hopefully) touch them for a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chris80 said:


> Pre light draw is Flintstone Vitamins (red).


Epic, Chris.

Can someone free up a little space on the flavor wheel for this, please?


----------



## Kidvegas

Just lit a Ava Maria Reconquista from a sampler. Good smoke full flavor..


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Epic, Chris.
> 
> Can someone free up a little space on the flavor wheel for this, please?


⬆ this guy is awesome! @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Nub Cameroon. Good smoke


----------



## gtechva

Sancho Panza Double Maduro

no wow factor but a good solid smoke. glad I have a couple more


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

I do not know how to load pictures from iPad to Puff so words will have to do Quorum 50 RG x 6.0" Maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley Seconds, toro. I now believe that these are the Coyol.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo ... to celebrate my liberation from woodworking!

It had rested for three months ... it made a world of difference ... everything I know about cigars (smoking them of course) the characteristics were absolutely perfect!

CT

There is a world of wisdom when someone says "let them rest"!


----------



## lukecro

Still very new and green, but man oh man did I enjoy this one!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

lukecro said:


> Still very new and green, but man oh man did I enjoy this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just posted about my AB 2nds being the Coyol. They are wonderful.


----------



## MidwestToker

lukecro said:


> Still very new and green, but man oh man did I enjoy this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One of my top 5s. So smooth and creamy.


----------



## Ams417

This thing. Wasn't bad, wasn't great either. I'm smoking through some of my cheaper stuff. Helps me appreciate the Padron's that much more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a RoMa craft Intemperance Charity with sweet tea. It's 76F out now and windy. Headaches are almost daily but I'm still trying to enjoy smoking good cigars as I know Winter is coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Knuckle Dragger with barely any rest from SBC. Still awesome.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Murcias!

Caldwell JV on closeout @ SBC - see deal thread.


----------



## Chris80

I'm really trying to smoke down my stock. Hitting up some of the bigger sticks. It's nice out and the baby is asleep so why not. This one is massive. Odd shaped figurado. 
Pre light draw is poundcake. The head is very spongy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Chris80 said:


> I'm really trying to smoke down my stock. Hitting up some of the bigger sticks. It's nice out and the baby is asleep so why not. This one is massive. Odd shaped figurado.


I just mentioned it in PIF, read some good reviews about it. How do you like it? I prefer smaller sticks mainly because of the burn time. But now and then I reach for a Churchill or Gordo.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I just mentioned it in PIF, read some good reviews about it. How do you like it? I prefer smaller sticks mainly because of the burn time. But now and then I reach for a Churchill or Gordo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


It is gaining strength by every puff. It's turning more "Nicaraguan" as it is getting more peppery which is ALWAYS welcome. It's an easy smoke. Not terribly complex as I'm only getting spice and leather so far. I'm about an inch from the halfway. I'm drinking lots of water now lol. If it gets to strong by 8 I'll put it down. I don't want to be up all night. 
Bigger rgs are not my forte either. I've really become fond of the Lonsdale. I have a bundle of JR ALT MC#1 resting along with a box of MC #3's. So I figure if insmoke a lot of everything else I have they will get some good rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

As you mentioned before they have nice wrapper to filler ratio which gives them a lot of flavor. I've never tried neither Lancero nor Lonsdale and I'm curious about both. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

CloakedInSmoke said:


> As you mentioned before they have nice wrapper to filler ratio which gives them a lot of flavor. I've never tried neither Lancero nor Lonsdale and I'm curious about both.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I have found the Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Lonsdale is a fantastic stick. Same as the Montecristo #1. The Monte more expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Just a quick smoke tonight. I still don't feel right smoking a cigar with a sweet cap. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

She made me come to the mall. I'm waiting in the truck. Padilla isn't a brand I have much experience with. I'm liking this Dominus pretty well. It was burning straight until I drove with the window down. Bought a 10'er of both the Dominus and Artemis a while back. Pretty decent stuff.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

had to try @Champagne inhand 's approach!!!


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> She made me come to the mall. I'm waiting in the truck. Padilla isn't a brand I have much experience with. I'm liking this Dominus pretty well. It was burning straight until I drove with the window down. Bought a 10'er of both the Dominus and Artemis a while back. Pretty decent stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it would have gotten wonky window or not. Flavors of Padilla are ok, but construction has always been lacking in my experience. I do like the Miami though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just the butt end of a Caldwell Gibraltor Jamon Jamon as I have another box incoming now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Regiampiero said:


> I think it would have gotten wonky window or not. Flavors of Padilla are ok, but construction has always been lacking in my experience. I do like the Miami though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Think I paid $2.50 each shipped. I'd buy it again for that. Like you said, it ain't spectacular but it's good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Had to try one of these ROTT. I've got another 5er on the way plus the other 4 of these that I can let rest a while. So far not too shabby.


----------



## jgarcia9102

AF Chateau SG

Syrupy and Creamy, a great dessert stick. Cold draw tasted like rasins and that's carried through most of the stick. Slight black pepper.

Great construction, I'm unintentionally practicing for the contest...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Wow, that ash held beautifully. And I thought a halfway point long ash was awesome. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

jgarcia9102 said:


> AF Chateau SG
> 
> Syrupy and Creamy, a great dessert stick. Cold draw tasted like rasins and that's carried through most of the stick. Slight black pepper.
> 
> Great construction, I'm unintentionally practicing for the contest...


That's a long-ash ash for an AF. You really must have babied that thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Well I tried to ash after the first third and she held on... After that I figured why not see how long it can hold on. No special consideration was made. My smoking buddy couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Ams417

I've found AF to hold ash really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Heisenberg this morning with half my mouth numb after a dental visit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Filling the bill for a work smoke.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Found this at the bottom of the YETIdor and am going to burn it at the stake......


----------



## Sprouthog

Papas Fritas


----------



## WABOOM

Diesel Unlimited Maduro. I bought 2-10 packs of these last winter and these are really toning down nicely. Still strong but now they are changing and showing off other flavors!!
Now I'm getting nuttiness (roasted almond) and cocoa. They have gotten sweeter too.


----------



## Dentedcan

CAO mx2, so far it catches fire... in this case that's a good thing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk









I liked this one. No real peppery flavor to it at all and that's fine by me.


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoyed a Norteno for lunch..


----------



## Tedder87

Undercrown Grand Toro. One of my favorites. Which reminds me, I'm running low and need to restock on them.


----------



## lukecro

Camacho Ecuador

Red pepper and cream in 1st 3rd. Turns leather and cedar with red pepper in background throughout. Strength ramped up at end, a bit more than I prefer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My parents brought me 16 of these babies from their trip to the Dominican Republic. I couldn't wait i had to try one. 
Slightly snug draw but I won't mess with it it is smokeable. Very tasty right off the light. Sweet tobacco, nutty and creamy. Mild. No burn on the retroX. My mother actually toured the factory that made these. She couldn't remember exactly what's in them but the video she took of them being rolled....eh who knows. 








Modus tool to the rescue with the snug draw! I'm glad I got one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

One of Petes most underrated IMO 
Nuts, cream, touch of leather, and smooth as silk. A chalky dark sweetness that tones down with time/rest that becomes very nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

EPC La Historia E-III


----------



## ScottinAZ

Today's victim was a Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826. Seemed a LOT stronger than a mild/medium to me, but tasty none the less


----------



## Ams417

CAO Spark Plug. The most plugged, weird burning stick I've ever had. Took the Modus to it and pulled out two large stems. It smoked a lot better but didn't burn straight at all. This thing was plugged tight. I'll try another one some day, but it's not high on my list at the moment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon. I love these little sticks
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cargar. Seemed a little tight on the draw till about half way through. Mild nuttiness that intensified at the end.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Lancero....


----------



## MidwestToker

Enjoying a Nica at a new brewery in town with a slight chill in the air. Life is good. I really like these cigars. Very tasty.


----------



## Navistar

Good stuff


----------



## Pescador11

A shorty tonight but it was excellent.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Looks like I'm having a Padron later. Seems the in thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Ams417 said:


> Looks like I'm having a Padron later. Seems the in think to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peer pressure. >


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495, corona. Huge smoke output, Ugly cigar, big veins. Aged flavor, LEATHER (old books), gingerbread, cedar, bold. I like this flavor.
these are different.


----------



## anthonybkny

Tat and undercrown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

These have been sitting in the bottom of one of my coolers for a few years now,







Toasted to light, the first taste is chocolate carmel with a hint of cinnamon, quickly followed by chocolate and coffee, first ash at about 1 1/4" nice and tight with a good even burn so far.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up this rainy day with a RoMa craft Intemperance Charity.

Very reliable and consistent. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

What's up guys! I am still alive and still smoking when I can. I started a new position at work this summer and it has taken up most of my precious free time. That has meant only a couple of cigars a month and even less time spent on my favorite forums. Hopefully things will slow down a bit now that the majority of my training is done.

Luckily for me I don't have to be up at 4 am tomorrow so I am going to smoke one I have really been looking forward to...

Caldwell The King is Dead

This came to me courtesy of @SoCal Gunner, thank you brother.


----------



## Ams417

fimpster said:


> What's up guys! I am still alive and still smoking when I can. I started a new position at work this summer and it has taken up most of my precious free time. That has meant only a couple of cigars a month and even less time spent on my favorite forums. Hopefully things will slow down a bit now that the majority of my training is done.
> 
> Luckily for me I don't have to be up at 4 am tomorrow so I am going to smoke one I have really been looking forward to...
> 
> Caldwell The King is Dead
> 
> This came to me courtesy of @SoCal Gunner, thank you brother.


Welcome back! Congrats on the new job. Good to hear you're well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Glad to see you back! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Man O War Ruination.. gotta love this smoke. Got 5 in a sampler for anout 3.00 each cant beat it. !!!


----------



## WABOOM

going out to the garage to light this up. The unlit cigar smells FANTASTIC. I've had this sitting for a while.








I'm going to go ahead and say that I love this cigar for the price. It is a legit quality stick. Reminds me of the regular NC Montecristo.
Leather, cedar, smooth earthy- little bit salty, light roast coffee, some baking spice. I paid $3. Very good smoke for that price.


----------



## WABOOM

these really have that aged Dominican flavor that I get from AF's.







if 5 Vegas was General Motors, then this one would be their Cadillac. btw it like 40 degrees this morning, I ended this early.


----------



## 787

Had an Espinosa Murcielago last night with some Monkey Shoulder Scotch.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This one was a dud. Either that or I've lost my taste and smell for cigars. Maybe it's time to see a Dr.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

lit up this churchhill for a hike at the wildlife refuge. The burn went as good as could be expected outside in the wind. I love these MastersBlend 3. I have never had a MB3 churchill until today. At the halfway point it became a chocolate bomb














I wouldn't call this a waste, but I should have brought a yard-gar for this hike. I cant pay attention to a cigar like this unless I'm chillin' in my garage.


----------



## MidwestToker

After a month of rest, I'm liking this Fonseca Cubana Limitada. Smoking much better than the one off the truck. Lots of cedar and earth. No chocolate. Which I'm happy about. I've been smoking too many maduros and need a break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just getting started with Smoking Monk American IPA

Slightly snug draw, but no issues so far. Slightly wavy burn lines, no attention needed though. Parched mouth with notes of hay and maybe wood. Didn't want to pair it with anything , but dry mouth needs something. Cigar City Jai Alai it is.

Over an inch into it and the draw opened and ash dropped. Similar flowers, reminds me a little bit of Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon.

All throughout constant flavors of hay and mild tobacco. At the last third it started to burn unevenly and produced bitter flavor, so I tossed it. 






























Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I was smoking a pretty good Fuente Chateu Rothchildes but I dropped it while working on the deck


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Just getting started with Smoking Monk American IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Keep us posted... don't recall seeing much on that series.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> I was smoking a pretty good Fuente Chateu Rothchildes but I dropped it while working on the deck


Reminds me of this time when I was watching a pipe welder (Guy looked like General Ross from the Hulk) work on a sewer line and he dropped his cigar in the muck, picked it up rolled it on his sleeve and popped it right back in his mouth.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> Reminds me of this time when I was watching a pipe welder (Guy looked like General Ross from the Hulk) work on a sewer line and he dropped his cigar in the muck, picked it up rolled it on his sleeve and popped it right back in his mouth.


Maybe it was a $30 Padron ;-)

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir
I really enjoyed this cigar. The deep roasted coffee and cocoa notes you'd expect with a maduro, combined with leather and oak.

Smoked way better that it's price tag.


----------



## Tedder87

Almost perfect construction so far. Not bad, but not really blowing my skirt up. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tom87

First ever Padron....I think I'm in love!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cold, rainy, windy miserable day here. The highlight is enjoying an Illusione cg:4 with a large glass of Chenin Blanc ice wine. Not a maduro and the Illusione goes very nicely with this very sweet creamy wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Tom87 said:


> First ever Padron....I think I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Crawling to running. Lol. Those are great smokes but so are the Padron x000 series. Give them a try as well


----------



## Tom87

Navistar said:


> Crawling to running. Lol. Those are great smokes but so are the Padron x000 series. Give them a try as well


Sure thing! I'm going to have to find some online.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Tom87 said:


> Sure thing! I'm going to have to find some online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Antillian cigars has Padron's for 30% off for the rest of the month. I challenge you to find them cheaper. If you do let me know please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was a RoMa Intemperance Intrigue (?) that I got in a trade from a fellow BOTL (thanks again man). Little bugger, but kicked my butt. Im gonna have to get some more of these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tom87 said:


> First ever Padron....I think I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


LoL, it's all over now, you might as well just send me all of your credit cards, trust me it will be cheaper!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Courtesy of a bomb from @Rondo










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Tom87

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, it's all over now, you might as well just send me all of your credit cards, trust me it will be cheaper!


Lol I'm sure

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A chilly 54 deg, warm coffee and, an LTC.

I nearly had to dig out my coveralls I wore working in Kansas during the winter. Going from 90 to 50..... no bueno 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Well yesterday was a rough day, so I reached for something strong.... this LFD Ligero 6x60 CANNON that @*poppajon75* sent me.

Oh my, it was strong. I'd love to tell you about the profile but I was basically drooling in my chair after the first third.

It was pretty tasty, though overpowering. I managed to get through it:wink2:


----------



## poppajon75

jgarcia9102 said:


> Well yesterday was a rough day, so I reached for something strong.... this LFD Ligero 6x60 CANNON that @*poppajon75* sent me.
> 
> Oh my, it was strong. I'd love to tell you about the profile but I was basically drooling in my chair after the first third.
> 
> It was pretty tasty, though overpowering. I managed to get through it:wink2:


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I hope you didn't need to get hit with some narcan to come safely back to earth. I've got a high tolerance to vitamin N but, those along with the double ligero still make my eyes a little glossy .

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

@poppajon75 I THOUGHT I had a high tolerance, but this stick showed me otherwise. I just about fell asleep in my chair, even with company over. I'll need to try more LFD, this was a first.


----------



## poppajon75

jgarcia9102 said:


> @poppajon75 I THOUGHT I had a high tolerance, but this stick showed me otherwise. I just about fell asleep in my chair, even with company over. I'll need to try more LFD, this was a first.


The one you smoked last night was the L500. The L300 is fantastic and, won't do quite the damage. LFD produces some great full flavor smokes in my opinion.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

jgarcia9102 said:


> Well yesterday was a rough day, so I reached for something strong.... this LFD Ligero 6x60 CANNON that @*poppajon75* sent me.
> 
> Oh my, it was strong. I'd love to tell you about the profile but I was basically drooling in my chair after the first third.
> 
> It was pretty tasty, though overpowering. I managed to get through it:wink2:


Looks like the construction was great. Never had any LFD, but I'd like to try it, this particular one, but definitely not in this vitola. Corona would suffice.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

well... perfect performance and excellent taste. 
-Just when I was gonna give up on the Gurkha/Hansotia line. This was the very first thing I ever bought from the devil. All 5 were still buried at the bottom of my ammo can. Bought them a year ago. If the other 4 are the same as this one, then these are absolutely worth $2 or $3 a piece. we will see.


----------



## Ams417

This R&J and some coffee. Had this one a while. Came in a sampler. Nothing special about it at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Ams417 said:


> Nothing special about it at all.


Ya know, I have yet to smoke an R&J that was impressive. I thought the same thing about Ashton too, until I tried the VSGs. I think my pallete has just been tuned to rich nicaraguan spice.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Reminds me of this time when I was watching a pipe welder (Guy looked like General Ross from the Hulk) work on a sewer line and he dropped his cigar in the muck, picked it up rolled it on his sleeve and popped it right back in his mouth.


I don't think I would pick up from a sewer excavation, but I've dropped my cigars in all sorts of places and have always picked it up. "Everyone needs to eat a pound of dirt in their life" that's how I was raised even though we didn't have the necessity. Now days I see mothers throw away their kid's food because it fell off the plate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Yesterday 

Today after lunch with a spicy Indian tea. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Regiampiero said:


> I don't think I would pick up from a sewer excavation, but I've dropped my cigars in all sorts of places and have always picked it up. "Everyone needs to eat a pound of dirt in their life" that's how I was raised even though we didn't have the necessity. Now days I see mothers throw away their kid's food because it fell off the plate.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this one. As a kid I used to play in an outdoor sandbox with kids from the neighborhood and we never got sick, despite the fact that cats and dogs were taking care of their business in there. These days kids are allergic to oxygen.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> These days kids are allergic to oxygen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


But they're not allergic to tablets that's for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Regiampiero said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Today after lunch with a spicy Indian tea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ok now I'm curious, what kind of tea did you have?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

MF Le Bijou 1922 LE 2016


----------



## Navistar

La Palina Black


----------



## Tedder87

Had this guy sitting around for a while and his number finally came up.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Today was a Chillin Moose in Gordo (6x60). Not a bad smoke, may do again


----------



## Champagne InHand

jgarcia9102 said:


> Ya know, I have yet to smoke an R&J that was impressive. I thought the same thing about Ashton too, until I tried the VSGs. I think my pallete has just been tuned to rich nicaraguan spice.


Never been the biggest RyJ or Punch fan, but have heard that with plenty of rest they get better.

Tonight an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme with Boddington's pub ale.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

After a 12 hour shift....

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Placencia Overruns, toro


----------



## Chris80

No stogies for me. Caught some nasty bug that's going around that feels like the flu. I will keep living vicariously through you all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Stogiepuffer said:


> Ok now I'm curious, what kind of tea did you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's a masala Indian chai I make, but without the milk. Black assam tea, cayenne pepper, cardamom, cloves, ginger, cinnamon, and raw sugar or honey. I prefer the honey. Goes very good with a maduro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> It's a masala Indian chai I make, but without the milk. Black assam tea, cayenne pepper, cardamom, cloves, ginger, cinnamon, and raw sugar or honey. I prefer the honey. Goes very good with a maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Almost all these Ingredients are used in a good brewed root beer save the tea and pepper. But you also add sassafras root, birch bark and allspice berries with a few vanilla beans.

I think chai teas are good but I don't do the milk thing either.

Good Aztec colas are loaded up with some chili peppers and a bit of coffee bean to go with the kola but and heavy sugars too.

All great with cigars. I add rum to the cold ones but might have to try some spiced rum in the teas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova5

Gran Habano VL. 
Jameson Black Barrel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A lick of the cap provides a taste of pepper, 
Toast to light, the first draw is vert earthy almost a musk with a hint of sweet (molasses) on the retro, about an inch in and cedar, spice and leather start to take over, there's also something else I can't identify yet licorice maybe. Perfect burn so far, nice tight ash and good smoke output.


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Almost all these Ingredients are used in a good brewed root beer save the tea and pepper. But you also add sassafras root, birch bark and allspice berries with a few vanilla beans.
> 
> I think chai teas are good but I don't do the milk thing either.
> 
> Good Aztec colas are loaded up with some chili peppers and a bit of coffee bean to go with the kola but and heavy sugars too.
> 
> All great with cigars. I add rum to the cold ones but might have to try some spiced rum in the teas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a lot of misconceptions surrounding chai. Must people in the US associate that word with a powder that comes out of a can, or something that Pettit girls order at Starbucks. In realty chai just means tea in a different Chinese dialect, and it was adopted my the Indians as their base word for tea. Because traditionally Indians brew their tea in milk (instead of water), the word became synonymous with a milk drink more so than just tea.

I particularly use the word chai when I spice it up like Indians do, and occasionally I'll brew it with half milk and half water. If you have never tried it, I suggest you Google masala chai and try to make. It's very easy and it will completely change the way you look at tea. I'll even send you some of my assam if you like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Regiampiero said:


> It's a masala Indian chai I make, but without the milk. Black assam tea, cayenne pepper, cardamom, cloves, ginger, cinnamon, and raw sugar or honey. I prefer the honey. Goes very good with a maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will have to give that a try.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Padron 2000










My first Padron as well. Fantastic smoke. Very smooth, espresso. I will be buying boxes of this one for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wet stuff falling from the sky in SoCal... either Armageddon is upon us or its just some light rain. Picked a nice soothing long lasting smoke to enjoy this rarity while sitting under the porch.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> There's a lot of misconceptions surrounding chai. Must people in the US associate that word with a powder that comes out of a can, or something that Pettit girls order at Starbucks. In realty chai just means tea in a different Chinese dialect, and it was adopted my the Indians as their base word for tea. Because traditionally Indians brew their tea in milk (instead of water), the word became synonymous with a milk drink more so than just tea.
> 
> I particularly use the word chai when I spice it up like Indians do, and occasionally I'll brew it with half milk and half water. If you have never tried it, I suggest you Google masala chai and try to make. It's very easy and it will completely change the way you look at tea. I'll even send you some of my assam if you like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Very good information. Tea is so different everywhere. I know that in many places, even in parts of SE Asia, the subcontinent and Africa, different tea leaves and spices are out into larger cups or gourds without bags, bells or special straws like Argentine bombillas. I like teas a lot. Always up for new info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Roma Craft Aquitaine Cranium, unbanded. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

A Fuentes something or other. My B&M sells them for $3. Not to bad of a smoke while I have the grill going. And a Miller lite for @Ams417.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MidwestToker

Cain 550 Habano. It's been awhile since I've had something this spicy. Straight ligero. Bigger flavor profile than the Joya Antano I had about a month ago. Burning perfectly. Might buy a 5er sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Halfway through and this thing is kicking my butt. It should come with a nuclear warning. But paired with a neat whisky, I'm having a great time. Construction is flawless.


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Very good information. Tea is so different everywhere. I know that in many places, even in parts of SE Asia, the subcontinent and Africa, different tea leaves and spices are out into larger cups or gourds without bags, bells or special straws like Argentine bombillas. I like teas a lot. Always up for new info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. From Japanese matcha to the south American yerba mate, tea comes in many varieties and consumed in many different ways.

Also tank you for making the beer parallel because that gave me the following paring idea. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Just fired up my very first Padilla. Thanks to @Ams417 courtesy of my last Noob PIF my first experience with the brand is a positive one. This Artemis is really good.








The draw is flawless and, construction is solid. This is a nice earthy smoke with a little pepper and, a sweet finish.








Great smoke and, greatly appreciated. 
This guy is staying true to the end 









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

About to light this up. Nice brisk fall night after grilling.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Angels Anvil 2014


----------



## Kidvegas

Ave Maria Divinia. Nice mild- medium smoke plenty of pepper and a bit sweet perfect for lunch breaks


----------



## Champagne InHand

Having some Chai with my Oliva V Melanio Figurado. The tea has some allspice berries still floating on top.










The tea is black with ginger root, cinnamon, black peppercorns, cardoman and a few other spices. Decent on a cold day with the milk chocolate powdered cigar that adds leather and some nutmeg spices in the wrapper.

God call Reg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Having some Chai with my Oliva V Melanio Figurado. The tea has some allspice berries still floating on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tea is black with ginger root, cinnamon, black peppercorns, cardoman and a few other spices. Decent on a cold day with the milk chocolate powdered cigar that adds leather and some nutmeg spices in the wrapper.
> 
> God call Reg.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it. If you ever want to pair it with a pepper bomb, try adding a little creamer (real creme though) to the Chai. I find the bliss stuff is awesome with an LFD.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Glad you liked it. If you ever want to pair it with a pepper bomb, try adding a little creamer (real creme though) to the Chai. I find the bliss stuff is awesome with an LFD.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I actually tried some chai I had sitting in the cupboard the other night after reading your post. While I rarely use cream, because my parents used to make us fresh spearmint and peppermint teas with a bit of sweet and condensed milk, I do enjoy a good coffee now and then with cream. I actually poured some Bailey's Irish cream into the chai and it wasn't half bad on that cold night.

I've never used that artificial creamer when I do opt for cream. Half and half is about as watered down as I would even consider. We always have some light cream in the refrigerator, but use it sparingly as I often use it in cooking, for cream sauces with wine or spirits to go with the meal. Even in gravies. Milk is just too watery, even whole milk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Melanio Robusto....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

nice picture! 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Catching up on my PIF smokes with this Nica Libre courtesy of @Ams417. This is a tasty little smoke. I could make room in my coolidor for these. Thank you. 








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Getting caught up from the weekend. All enjoyable smokes - OSA Sol, Nica Libre, Diesel Grind


----------



## Navistar

Aging room F55. I didn't enjoy my first back in June but it's a little better with down time. Still won't buy again after this 5-pack


----------



## WABOOM

smoking this after my first day of my new job


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> smoking this after my first day of my new job


Nice, I like Herrera cigars, but haven't tried Norteno yet. How does this differ from Herrera Esteli? Congrats on a new job.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Aquitaine Mandible ROTT. I like this flavor profile. Should get better with rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 45 years


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Nice, I like Herrera cigars, but haven't tried Norteno yet. How does this differ from Herrera Esteli? Congrats on a new job.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


this was my first Norteno, and I have not had the regular H.E. This cigar was very good, its maduro. A complex premium cocoa bomb.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Aquitaine Mandible ROTT. I like this flavor profile. Should get better with rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They do.

I smoked a RoMa Craft Charity and was enjoying so much I forgot to take the picture. With a glass of Boddington's Pub Ale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Bait Fish on this slightly chilly florida evening. Loving these smaller rg cigars lately.


----------



## Tom87

@WABOOM. Just got home from a long day and found this in the mailbox!








Can't thank you enough man! I can't wait to fire up one of those Oliva's! I'll hit you back with a few of my favorites in return!


----------



## csk415

Tom87 said:


> @WABOOM. Just got home from a long day and found this in the mailbox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't thank you enough man! I can't wait to fire up one of those Oliva's! I'll hit you back with a few of my favorites in return!


Waboom was a busy man. I also received a bomb from him.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Padron 3000 at DFW with my boss and a few coworkers. Had an action packed day of planes trains and automobiles getting here. Ended up ok though.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Snuck in this little guy before the RX Bandits show here in phoenix.... Damn am I exhausted. Great show, Fantastic cigar.


----------



## Tom87

csk415 said:


> Waboom was a busy man. I also received a bomb from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's always great to come home to new cigars!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Waiting for the sun to come up, Gloria De LEON (Curivari) A great breakfast smoke!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> They do.
> 
> I smoked a RoMa Craft Charity and was enjoying so much I forgot to take the picture. With a glass of Boddington's Pub Ale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. The puchase was made on your recommendation. My first SBC purchase and the service is great. Let me know when the illusione are on sale, I plan on picking up a fiver of the Rothschild's.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

None today, as of yet as a stick from the ISOM is occupying my lips currently. I'll get back to my NCs soon enough though. Cold A$$ed weather has set in and it's not going away for 6+ months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good to hear. The puchase was made on your recommendation. My first SBC purchase and the service is great. Let me know when the illusione are on sale, I plan on picking up a fiver of the Rothschild's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Illusione on sale today. 27% off at SBC. Code "Illusione!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Blood Red Moon. Got as freebie. Will not try again.


----------



## anthonybkny

Soa


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente afternoon









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

anthonybkny said:


> Soa


I'd love to try one. Share your thoughts, please.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying something new today. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

The only thing I have left are my Villiger Export maduros; I smoked half of one on a whim today. Just didn't do anything for me... Dirt rocket.


----------



## Regiampiero

Amelia Isabelle said:


> The only thing I have left are my Villiger Export maduros; I smoked half of one on a whim today. Just didn't do anything for me... Dirt rocket.


You didn't even keep a small humi? Like 20 count small.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Trying something new today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


OK, you gotta report on this one. Never ran into one of those before.
@RegiampieroThanks for the updates!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Regiampiero said:


> You didn't even keep a small humi? Like 20 count small.


Nope. All I have left is my leather travel humi, it's got a few dozen of those maduros and a few mini cigarillos in a tin. That's it!


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> OK, you gotta report on this one. Never ran into one of those before.


So far (1st third) it has a nice amount of strength, but not a whole lot of flavors. Mostly a hint of dark cocoa, with a some sort of wood note I can't pin down (charred oak maybe) and mineraly/metalic finish. Pepper and general tobacco in the retrohale.

Draw is incredibly lose, so next one will just get a punch.

Second third. The same flavors, but a bit more prominent. The wood is ambiguous as hell though. It lost its chard flavor and became more like toasted cedar.

Final third. The mineral flavor all but went away, the only thing left is a crispy woody note with a black pepper finish.

Overall it was nice stick with a few transitions in flavor intensity, but all in the earth section of the wheel. I'll give it 8 out of 10 meatballs. That's been your neighborhood Italian review. lol

Hope that helps @SoCal Gunner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Tried to have stick tonight. Not ready still coughing a bit to much. It was a JR Alt so cutting it off after the first third didn't hurt to bad. Hope everyone is having a good night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nope. All I have left is my leather travel humi, it's got a few dozen of those maduros and a few mini cigarillos in a tin. That's it!


Well I hope everything works out, I know it must suck to do away with an hobby.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Chris80 said:


> Tried to have stick tonight. Not ready still coughing a bit to much. It was a JR Alt so cutting it off after the first third didn't hurt to bad. Hope everyone is having a good night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do what I do and smoke the strongest stick you got. I think of it as killing the virus with smoke. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Haha I started coughing uncontrollably because I couldn't smell the smoke coming right back at me. I couldn't see it either as I was temporarily blinded by the smoke getting in my eyes. I changed seats and decided it was too cold. I may consider investing in a pipe but that's a whole different nightmare I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Little cocoa bomb with some coffee too... maybe just call it Mocha?


----------



## 787

Enjoyed a great maduro I got from Vivonte Cigars while I ran some errands.


----------



## lukecro

Another Padron 2000










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

No such thing as just "another padron" always a great stick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 68 Bambone. 
and that's all I have to say about that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione on sale today. 27% off at SBC. Code "Illusione!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done! Picked up a tener... Thanks.


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Little cocoa bomb with some coffee too... maybe just call it Mocha?


Looks tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Giant veins for Tatuaje Tuesday







the other side is normal


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Regiampiero said:


> Well I hope everything works out, I know it must suck to do away with an hobby.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks. I didn't do away with the hobby, per se, just slowing down and not keeping them on hand. I will go to a B&M and smoke periodically with Mal, it can be a date thing. If amassing and collecting cigars is a hobby in an of itself, then I definitely did away with it. :vs_peace:

The thing (and accessories) that I bought with the money; absolutely no regrets. It'd impossible for me to place a value on what that provides.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Thanks. I didn't do away with the hobby, per se, just slowing down and not keeping them on hand. I will go to a B&M and smoke periodically with Mal, it can be a date thing. If amassing and collecting cigars is a hobby in an of itself, then I definitely did away with it. :vs_peace:
> 
> The thing (and accessories) that I bought with the money; absolutely no regrets. It'd impossible for me to place a value on what that provides.


Wait, did I miss what you bought with your loot?


----------



## ScottinAZ

Burned a RoMa Aquitaine tonight while watching Game one of the World series (still in the 7th ATM)


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wait, did I miss what you bought with your loot?


Nope, you liked the post showing what I bought.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nope, you liked the post showing what I bought.


Awesome, thought maybe that was it... congrats!


----------



## csk415

This was a great smoke. Thanks to waboom. Cold draw flavor was amazing. Burn was spot on. Great till the end. This was my first Olivia V and won't be the last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Series A petite corona smoking beautifully ROTT. It's my first time having this blend and it's tasty. A darker cigar with strong notes of cedar. A bit spicy, too. Couldn't ask for much more, especially given the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'd love to try one. Share your thoughts, please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


a heavy dense cigar, leather and a little sweet. a good smoke for sure.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon.

As usual this is a great little cigar but today is cold and dry. The cigar is doing something I have never seen before in any cigar. The wrapper burns but doesn't turn grey, it stays charred black, making me need to knock off the consumed part of the wrapper or have a giant hole in the middle. Still tastes the same, but why the black burnt Habano seed wrapper? Is it the humidity in the wrapper that is causing the blackened charcoal look? Weirdness as we approach Samhain/Halloween!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon.
> 
> As usual this is a great little cigar but today is cold and dry. The cigar is doing something I have never seen before in any cigar. The wrapper burns but doesn't turn grey, it stays charred black, making me need to knock off the consumed part of the wrapper or have a giant hole in the middle. Still tastes the same, but why the black burnt Habano seed wrapper? Is it the humidity in the wrapper that is causing the blackened charcoal look? Weirdness as we approach Samhain/Halloween!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had that happen to a few cigars that I kept too moist prior to using bodiva packs.

Cargar today









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Picked this up at my B&M. It's as puro as you can get-- all tobacco coming from the same farm in Jalapa. So, obviously, it's pretty one note. But that one note is good. Extremely creamy. Might buy some more in the future. I'm missing that usual Nicaraguan kick, tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Giving this AB Black Market I got from @TCstr8 a try.















To be honest there wasn't a doubt in my mind that I would enjoy this one. I'm hoping to get a nice long ash on this one  Thank you brother.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tat Anarchy









A great smoke gifted by an exemplary BOTL, @JDom58


----------



## Matthew Turner

It's raining and windy here. I'm hoping I can squeeze one more smoke in before it's too cold and I'm relegated to the Milwaukee's boring (and sometimes shady) cigar lounge/B&M scene. I had a Punch Signature on the mind all day. Oh well.


----------



## lukecro

Picked up a few of these on the cheepz










Not really blowing my dress up. Veeery mild body. Light leather and faint pepper and a little green. Not digging the vitola either. Good burn line though and alot of smoke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Regiampiero said:


> No such thing as just "another padron" always a great stick.


Very true. My favorite so far

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Mareas Olas


----------



## WABOOM

Cohiba Black. Superb construction. Firm pack but perfect draw. This is an extremely good maduro. Cedar, cocoa, espresso and wheat. I'm serious, to me this is an extremely good cigar. It is also beautiful. It looks very oily and luscious but has a very short finish. Very rich and smooth at the same time. I do also like the Red Dot. However... I hated the Cohiba Nicaragua. This one I love.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Cache 







The cold draw reminds me of the local feed store. Toast to light, the first draw is a heavy blast of spice, then settles into a nice cedar & spice with a touch of sweetness on the retro, a bit dry on the finish. Nice thick, chewey smoke.
Not my favorite Viaje but still good.


----------



## lukecro

WABOOM said:


> Cohiba Black. Superb construction. Firm pack but perfect draw. This is an extremely good maduro. Cedar, cocoa, espresso and wheat. I'm serious, to me this is an extremely good cigar. It is also beautiful. It looks very oily and luscious but has a very short finish. Very rich and smooth at the same time. I do also like the Red Dot. However... I hated the Cohiba Nicaragua. This one I love.


How would you rate the strength?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

lukecro said:


> How would you rate the strength?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Medium body. and Nicotine seemed low.


----------



## csk415

New World from @Ams417. This isn't a bad stick. Flavor, burn and draw are good. It's been a good smoke. Seems to be a medium flavor smoke. The Olivia v last night seemed to have more of a full flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

@csk415 I took a page out of your book and selected a Brick House Maduro to smoke while I went to take a look at my latest investment property I bought Monday. I partnered with a buddy from High school on this one. Looks like a money maker. Ask me again in 3 months.


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> Tat Anarchy
> 
> View attachment 94401
> 
> 
> A great smoke gifted by an exemplary BOTL, @JDom58


Ahh, my friend you are too kind, glad you liked it :grin2:


----------



## TCstr8

LGC Series R Esteli Maduro at LGC/Foundry sponsored event w/ my pops.

So far, pretty enjoyable cigar.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

Sorry, no pictures. Today I'm smoking a MOW Armada at the Venetian sports book. Yesterday I enjoyed a AF 808(Casa Fuente house roll) and a Short Story at Casa Fuente Ceasars Forum shops. Day before that, a blast from the past Cuesta Rey 1884 from JoVann cigar shop in Cleveland. Tomorrow I'm making the pilgrimage to En Fuego Las Vegas to see how much damage I can do.


----------



## Regiampiero

This thing after about 6 months. The first wasn't too impressive, now we wait. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> @csk415 I took a page out of your book and selected a Brick House Maduro to smoke while I went to take a look at my latest investment property I bought Monday. I partnered with a buddy from High school on this one. Looks like a money maker. Ask me again in 3 months.


How did you like the brick house? Not a bad budget smoke. Residential or business property?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

yep I'm giving this another try. They're sitting there in my tuppy anyway.








Cohiba NICARAGUA. I was revolted last time, and this is no different. It doesn't taste like a Nicaraguan cigar. It gives a mouthful of leather (too much) and it is strangely sweet. Long weird finish. Reminds me of roadkill. Im not gonna give these away unless someone specifically wants these. message me with address and I'll send you 3 of these.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> yep I'm giving this another try. They're sitting there in my tuppy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba NICARAGUA. I was revolted last time, and this is no different. It doesn't taste like a Nicaraguan cigar. It gives a mouthful of leather (too much) and it is strangely sweet. Long weird finish. Reminds me of roadkill. Im not gonna give these away unless someone specifically wants these. message me with address and I'll send you 3 of these.


I had one from a sampler about a month ago. I didn't find it as repulsive as you did but, I haven't given it a thought since I had it. Not that I didn't enjoy it at the time but, I like the red dots better myself.


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 2nds.








I actually ran inside and knealt in front of my ammo-dor to retrieve this.


----------



## MidwestToker

My first Oliva. I've stupidly avoided them because I think their bands just scream "generic, bland cigar." This Churchill is smoking perfectly and the flavors are great. Should've trusted all the peeps on here who smoke them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Getting ready to light up!


----------



## UBC03

MidwestToker said:


> My first Oliva. I've stupidly avoided them because I think their bands just scream "generic, bland cigar." This Churchill is smoking perfectly and the flavors are great. Should've trusted all the peeps on here who smoke them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ghurkas have awesome bands.. CCs have plain , old school bands... Nuff said

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> How did you like the brick house? Not a bad budget smoke. Residential or business property?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had them before. I like them for a budget smoke. I bought a 4 bedroom house.


----------



## MidwestToker

UBC03 said:


> Ghurkas have awesome bands.. CCs have plain , old school bands... Nuff said
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's the thing. I love old school looking bands. Punch. Partagas. Hoya de Nicaragua. Fuente. I also love more ornate ones like My Father and Aroma de Cuba.

But, it is silly to judge em by their bands.

Also, I know never to smoke a Ghurka thanks to this forum. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MidwestToker said:


> That's the thing. I love old school looking bands. Punch. Partagas. Hoya de Nicaragua. Fuente. I also love more ornate ones like My Father and Aroma de Cuba.
> 
> But, it is silly to judge em by their bands.
> 
> Also, I know never to smoke a Ghurka thanks to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've smoked a bunch of Ghurkas.. Never paid retail. But for less than 2$ they're not bad. They're also good hand outs to non smokers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I actually like the Beauty. It's a good light smoke. Never had any others. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

poppajon75 said:


> I actually like the Beauty. It's a good light smoke. Never had any others.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That's the one I've heard good things about. And I don't mean to be a snob ( I smoke mostly budget cigars). I'd just rather spend my money elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

You weren't bring s snob..They're hit or miss. And widely abused around here

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

MidwestToker said:


> Also, I know never to smoke a Ghurka thanks to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im guilty of having a few Gurkha's in my humidor. Not a bad smoke per se, just inconsistent, not just between blends, but stick to stick as well.

back on track though, today was a bit of an off day for me, no smoke tonight, but did have a well aged La Aurora Leonino at lunch today. So nice to have a good lunch break where I can light one up if I so choose.


----------



## Wildone

Viaje... Still hanging in after 5...


----------



## W5abh

Smoked a room 101 San Andreas 808 this afternoon and a liga no9 this evening. The liga no9 is my all time favorite so far


----------



## W5abh

Glad to read this before I bid on a ten pack that's on the devil site right now. Literally just now saw it then flipped over here to see this.
*Referring to the cohiba Nicaragua meant to tag the quote*


----------



## Tom87

My first Oliva! Excited about this one Thanks @WABOOM!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

During the first dog walk, I lit up a corona sized La Palina Mr. Sam. Frankly, while good, I thought it would be better considering all their other offerings. Perhaps these need 6-12 months of rest to show at its best. Too bad as I love Corona sized cigars. Perfect to punch. 
With water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Tatuaje tattoo - earth, pepper, some sweet spice, leather. My first tatuaje.


----------



## talisker10

MidwestToker said:


> My first Oliva. I've stupidly avoided them because I think their bands just scream "generic, bland cigar." This Churchill is smoking perfectly and the flavors are great. Should've trusted all the peeps on here who smoke them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What flavors did you get? I have one resting in my tup.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Taking advantage of some half decent weather while the sun is out. First Rosa Cuba Herencia, for about a buck a stick, it's not bad. The flavours are straight forward and simple, which on this cooler day (about 50°F) is working out pretty good.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Serie O Double Toro (6x60) and green tea


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson, Legand Reserve 63 Habano







In my humidor since 6/12/14
Paired with a cup of Kona. The dry draw has hints of spearmint and milk chocolate, Toast to light, the first draw is quite spicy then it settles down and has notes of cream and chocolate, nuts and light pepper on the retro. Good even burn, the ash is a bit flaky but holds to about an inch or so.
A good smoke, there are more flavors happening, I just can't identify exactly what they are.


----------



## Chris80

Still not 100% but thought I would try to have a stogie tonight. Good to see you all and happy Friday for the lucky ones who don't have to work tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Haven't had one of these for a while. 
Raisins, salt, and Brazil nuts.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MUWAT!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> MUWAT!


Can't wait have a 10 pack resting.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Can't wait have a 10 pack resting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Be patient - night and day difference.


----------



## Regiampiero

Though I try one of these bfg I just got today given they're from 2014, and I was pleasantly surprised. Very smooth with hints of cocoa and creamy wood note. Sort of Cubanesque, but not really all at once. Now I really want to try I size that isn't rediculose.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

bent, cracked and ROTT. Still enjoying it!


----------



## csk415

Finishing off this great day. I don't quite have the words like some to describe a smoke. All I can say is this is a damn good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Halloween Monsters, The Mummy 







This one has a closed fool, hit it with a torch and a quick draw gives a taste of the wrapper, leather and chocolate very dry, after toasting the first draw has a lot of sweet baking spice.


----------



## MikeFox87

I really like these


----------



## csk415

AF gran Reserva. Nub worthy. Don't mind the toothpick. It's all I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> bent, cracked and ROTT. Still enjoying it!


Give it a year and it will become your favorite cigar. It did for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was a Sancho Panza Triple Anejo. Typical (for me at least) Sancho, with the cap falling off (after cutting), and wonky burn, but still tasty and enjoyable while watching the Tribe take game 3


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> Give it a year and it will become your favorite cigar. It did for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm gonna order a box of 10!!


----------



## Westside Threat

First time with this cigar. Really happy with it. Peppery start to finish, nougat and some stone fruits. Paired with Hine "Gente" Cognac.


----------



## RocknRoll

ScottinAZ said:


> .... Typical (for me at least) Sancho, with the cap falling off (after cutting) .....


whew ... I though it was just me.

.


----------



## Tom87

Excellent smoke
Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Good breakfast smoke


----------



## TCstr8

Little relaxation before college football starts.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After 10+ months of aging in the tupperdor these Tat Havanas VI are developing quite nicely. Nice spiced Habano seed wrapper with great build, burn and flavor. Box worthy, which I was concerned with ROTT. Butvwith age these are quite nice. With iced tea as it warmed up to hit 60F. Great Saturday morning smoke.

A very long lasting 2nd half. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Jamie Garcia. love this smoke, and the CBID price I'm a very happy boy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

almost forgot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve #85 Maduro. Very box worthy.


----------



## Jordan23

Lb9 on a beautiful morning.


----------



## Ams417

Last night I had an Ave Maria, it was ok. Wrapper was cracked a little so draw was poor. Also had an Undercrown. Love those things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterBuddy

NUB Connecticut 354 with morning coffee. Ok just not as creamy as I was hoping for. Will try a 460 and see if this is better.


----------



## Regiampiero

Lunch cigar. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gift from a friend. Some kind of Cuban. Wasn't too bad. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Stogiepuffer said:


> Gift from a friend. Some kind of Cuban. Wasn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Did you notice the title of the thread?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UBC03 said:


> Did you notice the title of the thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yea since I didn't know what it was I didn't bother. Guess I should not have posted here either.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Carlos Torano 50


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damned curiosity has once again had me light up a great cigar a bit prematurely but "Why Wait" sometimes overpowers common sense.

Still here you have Caldwell's latest Savages, that was in a torpedo form. Perhaps a bit of pepper separates this from LLtK.

With Jameson's, a splash of bitters and 7up over ice. Eerily warm day here. Good for the kiddos to go trick or treating in the village center without coats or rain jackets. Probably wet and cold on the 31st.









"We own the night!" The Savages mantra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos in Presidente
Gorgeous taste of sweet cedar, the wrapper is so oily that my finger tips stick to it. It is the longest rested cigar to day I've smoked. It's been 1 year.








Good flavors, especially first half. I had to touch it twice, but other than that no attention needed.


----------



## Ams417

WABOOM said:


> I'm gonna order a box of 10!!


Check cigarpage. They are on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

La Imperiosa Corona Gorda


----------



## csk415

Little down time with wife. Her favorite aroma smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Macanudo hype park 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

El Cobre, robusto. This is a kick ass cigar. Strong and oily smoke. Beautiful too.








first cigar that I've gotten red pepper note from. Not for the faint of heart. Retros are brutal.


----------



## steve_3664

First 2 cigar day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

L'atelier La Mission. I expected to like this cigar and I'm not let down. Red pepper, graham crackers and cedar. Paired with Glenfarclas 21. The cigar brings out peach notes in the scotch.


----------



## lukecro

Easy Sunday...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

So I deceived to break open the box of Undercrown Gran Toros. Good, but a touch of a let down. Probably had way too high of expectations from last Winter. But in no way, unenjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funnybookadam

Been cold here today, so just about to enjoy my second Punch London Club EMS of the day. A great full flavour smoke when you're on a time budget.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Funnybookadam

lukecro said:


> Easy Sunday...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hope you bagged up your dogs poop? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Good smoke. Went out around the last third. I did not relight as I was already 1.5 hrs in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying another huge one tonight. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Regiampiero said:


> Trying another huge one tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That one looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

My first Tatuaje...

I knew this cigar would be strong but wow did it take off like a rocket. Massive pepper blast with coffee and a solid malty sweetness. Decided to pair with a local Oktoberfest since the maltiness would match nicely. Looking forward to my other Tats in the humi.


----------



## Tom87

My first Montecristo
Montecristo Espada with a smithwicks. Not sure how to pair cigars with beer or scoth but here goes nothing!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokestoofast

First post - Enjoyed this pairing the other night. The sweetened cap on the Host is an annoyance for what is otherwise is a fantastic smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

Tom87 said:


> My first Montecristo
> Montecristo Espada with a smithwicks. Not sure how to pair cigars with beer or scoth but here goes nothing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


I'm well versed in whiskey, beer and wine but cigars I'm a noob. I can't smell or cold draw a cigar and know what it's going to taste like. So I smoke a cigar for atleast a 1/2 inch before I figure out what I'm going to drink with it.

One day I'll be able to choose a cigar to pair with a beverage but I'm not there...yet.


----------



## Tom87

Westside Threat said:


> I'm well versed in whiskey, beer and wine but cigars I'm a noob. I can't smell or cold draw a cigar and know what it's going to taste like. So I smoke a cigar for atleast a 1/2 inch before I figure out what I'm going to drink with it.
> 
> One day I'll be able to choose a cigar to pair with a beverage but I'm not there...yet.


Me either man. I'm new to cigars also, one day we will be aficionados!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Shark, few fingers & Baseball... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Regiampiero

steve_3664 said:


> That one looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it was very good, but my God was it long. 1:30 into it in seeing stars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NVYChief

Enjoying with an Indians lead.


----------



## MikeFox87

Always a treat


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina innTorpedo form. Could use more rest, but good!! 









Back to a disappointing TWD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

talisker10 said:


> What flavors did you get? I have one resting in my tup.


Sorry, I just saw this. And now it's been too long for me to remember exactly. But there was some cocoa, sweetness and a bit of cedar. Not too strong. Good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Smoked a Villiger Export Brasil so I could get back in for more football


----------



## Sprouthog

Viva Republica Advanced Warfare Corona


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> Sorry, I just saw this. And now it's been too long for me to remember exactly. But there was some cocoa, sweetness and a bit of cedar. Not too strong. Good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes those were the flavors, but in a 6x60 format it gets to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Started off with a Bueso. Bad mistake. This Camacho saved the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

@csk415 What happened with the Bueso? I was pretty excited to try one.


----------



## csk415

jgarcia9102 said:


> @csk415 What happened with the Bueso? I was pretty excited to try one.


It was just bad from start. Came from CI with some others. Think what I got must have been some old stock. Got them at a good deal. I've had them for about a month resting at 65%. Might have try another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sundays smoke. Good cocoa and coffee notes









Morning cargar









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

csk415 said:


> It was just bad from start. Came from CI with some others. Think what I got must have been some old stock. Got them at a good deal. I've had them for about a month resting at 65%. Might have try another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, CBID has boxes for $50. I guess I'll hold off now. Mine are only a few weeks old so it's too soon to try one.


----------



## Kidvegas

not bad on a Monday morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

jgarcia9102 said:


> Hmmm, CBID has boxes for $50. I guess I'll hold off now. Mine are only a few weeks old so it's too soon to try one.


I bought a box of Buesos and they are good for the price. Some are tight but most smoke well for $50 i say go for it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Rothschild. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch gar










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> Lunch gar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I like those.


----------



## George007

Relaxing with a Padron 1926 Maduro before the Halloween festivities begin.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oktoberfest 6*x60 ... 

I found out something that worked like a champ for me. I noticed that a bunch of these guys were tunnelling ... so, I simply stuck the the hole into the ashtray and relit. The whole was plugged up and the cigar began to behave properly ... once it got past the problem part!

CT


----------



## Tom87

Kidvegas said:


> not bad on a Monday morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camacho cigars are some of my favorites. Haven't had one I didn't like.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

...and I'm almost completely done with Gurkha. They suck. I have had a couple of good experiences with these Centurions but they are far too inconsistent so I'm done. 
I still have 4 Hansotia Hudson Bay but... when those are gone I will never light another cigar that says Gurkha or K.H. or East India Trading ever again.


----------



## DonMerlin

Comacho Blackout. I'm liking it.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> I like those.


Yea, it was a little ROTT so I'm hoping a little age will do these well. I do have them in the same tupperdor as other gars so I may need to segregate.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> ...and I'm almost completely done with Gurkha. They suck. I have had a couple of good experiences with these Centurions but they are far too inconsistent so I'm done.
> I still have 4 Hansotia Hudson Bay but... when those are gone I will never light another cigar that says Gurkha or K.H. or East India Trading ever again.


I'm in the same boat. Bought about 3 different types of Gurkha's and I'm not impressed with any. I'll take a AB 2nd any day prior to a Gurkha.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> ...and I'm almost completely done with Gurkha. They suck. I have had a couple of good experiences with these Centurions but they are far too inconsistent so I'm done.
> I still have 4 Hansotia Hudson Bay but... when those are gone I will never light another cigar that says Gurkha or K.H. or East India Trading ever again.


Smoke 2 of those from a sampler what a waste.. no flavor just bland smoke ! I also will not purchase anything from Guekha ever again ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Not the biggest Gurkha fan but I've had a few good ones

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon. Love this little guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Lancero


----------



## Wildone

Going to spark this Dracula on this All Hallows Eve...


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> I bought a box of Buesos and they are good for the price. Some are tight but most smoke well for $50 i say go for it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't hold off on my bad experience. Others have said good things about them. Mine came with a humidor combo that was a b-day present from my kiddos. Pretty much all the smokes in that combo that I have tried were nasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

*man o war*

tonights smoke was a MAN O WAR puro corona . for a small little cigar , that was strong , fresh new box , the rest of the box will rest for a time


----------



## Ams417

Oliva Connie. Not my favorite, but I thought I would go easy. Handed out some candy, played some BF1 on pc.


----------



## bozoo

Sprouthog said:


> Kristoff Ligero Maduro Lancero


Had a few of them in short robusto vitola. Loved them, too bad they're gone.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Intemperance Charity.

Going through some very rough days here. 









Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> Oliva Connie. Not my favorite, but I thought I would go easy. Handed out some candy, played some BF1 on pc.


Been debating on weather or not to get bf1. I still have a very bad taste in my mouth from bf4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@SirSmartyPants ... great smoke ... thanks BOTL


----------



## puffnstuff

HVC Pan Caliente

Needed more rest but good overall.


----------



## Westside Threat

Arturo Fuente Anejo. Spectacular


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

gunnersguru said:


> tonights smoke was a MAN O WAR puro corona . for a small little cigar , that was strong , fresh new box , the rest of the box will rest for a time


Had this not long ago ROTT, very excited how will it smoke in a few months!


----------



## yamirstogies239

Macanudo









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonMerlin

Rocky Patel HR500, and a Sam Adams Winter Lager. Life is good!


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Excalibur. Just lost a good friend to Pancreatic cancer thus morning. Just got the news. Can't finish this stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

My condolences bro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Sorry to hear about that, condolences


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Kidvegas

Very sorry to hear that brother..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny

Undercrown


----------



## poppajon75

I can honestly say I wouldn't buy any of these. I hope the Nicaraguan I have resting will be much better.


----------



## Ams417

Regiampiero said:


> Been debating on weather or not to get bf1. I still have a very bad taste in my mouth from bf4.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you like the WW1 theme it's fun. I've been having a blast playing the artillery truck in conquest. So far I like it but I play alone. Need to find some friends to team up with.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up a solid FDO in Toro. Wish there was more nice days in the forecast, my smoking season is coming to an end....









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Vegas tripple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Champagne InHand said:


> HdM Excalibur. Just lost a good friend to Pancreatic cancer thus morning. Just got the news. Can't finish this stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lost my uncle the same way. Nasty disease. Sorry for your loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Just got these from CBID for really cheap. Sosa that I can't really find much info for online. Not on Antillian (at least the band isn't). The first half inch was bitter. But it's getting creamier. Lots of cedar. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sorry for your lost @Champagne InHand. Cancer is a bastard.

Trying this thing tonight and the first third was the worst constructed stick I've smoked. The whole think lit up like a torch it was so lightly packed. It finally corrected itself at the half way point, and the flavors started to come out. I think a lancero would be very good.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MidwestToker said:


> Just got these from CBID for really cheap. Sosa that I can't really find much info for online. Not on Antillian (at least the band isn't). The first half inch was bitter. But it's getting creamier. Lots of cedar. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are Sosas bundle smokes. I just received a 5er from the devils site Saturday myself. I'm curious to see how it finishes out for you. I'm excited to try one myself after a little time acclimating.


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> If you like the WW1 theme it's fun. I've been having a blast playing the artillery truck in conquest. So far I like it but I play alone. Need to find some friends to team up with.


I would had you, but I'm on ps4. It looks fun the only issue I've seen is the lack of content and the whole achievement switching thing. It's like they knew they didn't have much, so they just made it more titious to complete them by over-complicate it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

poppajon75 said:


> Those are Sosas bundle smokes. I just received a 5er from the devils site Saturday myself. I'm curious to see how it finishes out for you. I'm excited to try one myself after a little time acclimating.


We must've purchased from the same lot. Like I said, it started a little bitter. Thats going away and a pleasant creaminess is taking over. Lots of cedar. Perfect burn, although a bit quick. Mild to medium. With some rest, I think it'll be pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

This stick is really surprising me. Now it's developing some cocoa. Getting even sweeter. Can't believe how complex it is for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje Tuesday!!!
















she's really getting good now!!!








I usually don't get this far in the rodeo!!
very nutty and caramel-y


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks for the condolences. I lost my uncle earlier this year to that same POS pancreatic cancer. Sad part was my friend was at the end where they just needed to excise the tumor, but the chemo shutdown his organs. Either way it sucks. 2016 has been a year of many losses.

Trying to enjoy a Caldwell LLtK Harem. Tiny cigar. Windy now so it keeps going out. Still tasty.










My friend was a wine guy but also a BOTL. Hate losing the good ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was a very nice NC Bolivar (cask aged from about 2011 or so) while watching Game 6. Got an Opus on deck for tomorrow night, either way, whomever wins, it will be worth torching the Opus for (pics tomorrow night, I promise...)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. A fine stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funnybookadam

I have two new books being released today, so I thought I'd celebrate with a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I had a CAO La Traviata this morning.


----------



## poppajon75

A LGC Serie R Maduro from @Hudabear.







This one really starts to open up going into the 2nd 1/3. The dark wrapper contrasting a beautiful white ash and, smokes like a champ. Definitely a homerun. Thank you again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

AJF Enclave. If it were not for total $hit construction this might be a decent cigar but the wrappers are so thin an peeled right off. Sad as it's a total waste of money. Just have a look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

a beautiful New England night and a great smoke...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

A gift from a friend. Very smooth so far. Pepper, loads of creamy smoke, and a hint of caramel under the nuttiness. To bad they are so pricy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Kidvegas said:


> Smoke 2 of those from a sampler what a waste.. no flavor just bland smoke ! I also will not purchase anything from Guekha ever again ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!
So far I've had 5 packs of the beauty's, beast's, Park Lane, and Double Maduro Legends. Very spotty QC and that's with my limited experience in this hobby. The Legend was a pretty good stixk, but every one of those damn Park Lane's has been bitter to the point of disgust.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

RP Hamlet Tabaquero Corona


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Sprouthog said:


> RP Hamlet Tabaquero Corona


pictures please and some more information about the cigar, thanks

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

lukecro said:


> This!
> So far I've had 5 packs of the beauty's, beast's, Park Lane, and Double Maduro Legends. Very spotty QC and that's with my limited experience in this hobby. The Legend was a pretty good stixk, but every one of those damn Park Lane's has been bitter to the point of disgust.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Park Avenue? I bought those in Churchill and had no flavor issues ROTT. The stick was nothing special, but it wasn't bad, the burn was great, for under $2 I'll take it for a regular smoke. If I had to leave it behind and take care of something else I wouldn't cry about it. 


lukecro said:


> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Nicaraguan 2nds















I'm just about positive that these are Punch Bare Knuckle. Oily, beautiful, and Full Body, full strength. Extremely good. There's a couple of sun spots on wrapper.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Super Premium Nicaraguan 2nds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about positive that these are Punch Bare Knuckle. Oily, beautiful, and Full Body, full strength. Extremely good.


I like these, nice flavors. How much were 2nds?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I like these, nice flavors. How much were 2nds?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


$18.00 for a bundle of 15 from the devil. 
Right now there are 25 count bundles at $28 totally worth it. These are [email protected]#king terrific.
















I can't say enough good things about this cigar!


----------



## Navistar

Four kicks


----------



## csk415

@Champagne InHand 
sorry to hear about your friend.

Diesel for tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> @Champagne InHand
> sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> Diesel for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ready to get rocked by a Diesel? Grab a soda.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was Game 7, and time for an Opus X. Ahhh Leather, Spice, the Smell of Victory, and the Agony of Defeat........ ahh who am I kidding, its just a cigar, albeit a damn good one  Game is pretty good so far too...


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> ready to get rocked by a Diesel? Grab a soda.


Had a sweet tea with it. Maybe I'm getting use to stronger smokes. This one was more like a rock ballet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Park Avenue? I bought those in Churchill and had no flavor issues ROTT. The stick was nothing special, but it wasn't bad, the burn was great, for under $2 I'll take it for a regular smoke. If I had to leave it behind and take care of something else I wouldn't cry about it.
> 
> 
> lukecro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No. They also make a Park Lane. I just thought is was just a different vitola, since there wasn't much info out there. Stay away from them. Awful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good lunch smoke, a little nutty creaminess 2/3rds in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's pretty warm and calm outside so I decided to fire up a very special cigar that is not easily found. They tend to be quite pricy when found but I bought a 5er of SBCabout one year back with the Puff 10% discount code.

The Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramide.

Such a great smoke. The strangest pyramide or piramides stick I have yet seen.

Like a very long or tall Mayan pyramid. Big foot and very small but flat end that is triple capped. Full of sweet cocoa, earth, spice, leather and a bit of florals. A rare treat.

Too much per stick for my liking, but they don't make many of these. Cest la Vie! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

V Melanio Churchill for me and a NUB Cameroon for my pops.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Dinner gar. For breakfast I'll have steak n eggs with bacon. 








Suitable to break a 32hr fast.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Stogiepuffer said:


> Dinner gar. For breakfast I'll have steak n eggs with bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suitable to break a 32hr fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Does that come with a heart cath?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying the last AB for a while. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GREAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

just fired up this Diesel Shorty sent to me by @Tom87 thanks!
I like the Diesel line. They are serious.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Trying to get back in the swing of things, grabbed this Diesel "Rage" from the humidor just because it looked deep, dark, and oily.

I'm only a few puffs in and this thing just bitch slapped me with 5 kinds of pepper.


----------



## WABOOM

I'm starting to rethink my mentality with large ring gauge cigars. They do have a place in my rotation because after all: sometimes you want to slow dance and sometimes you just want to kick some ass. I love the fact that you can't really overheat them.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. Well aged of course and very oily wrapper. 'Mmm


----------



## MidwestToker

Only three weeks after I ditched my 69 percent Bovedas for 65s, my cigars are smoking like a dream. I used to have such an issue with canoeing. Now, perfect cone-shaped cherries. I'd like to thank my all-knowing Puff peeps for the guidance. Where in the hell did the 70-70 come from?

And damn, I love these RBs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Trying to get back in the swing of things, grabbed this Diesel "Rage" from the humidor just because it looked deep, dark, and oily.
> 
> I'm only a few puffs in and this thing just bitch slapped me with 5 kinds of pepper.


Awesome smoke bro. One of my all time strength/ flavor bombs.. Got five sleeping in the box cant wait to dive in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> Only three weeks after I ditched my 69 percent Bovedas for 65s, my cigars are smoking like a dream. I used to have such an issue with canoeing. Now, perfect cone-shaped cherries. I'd like to thank my all-knowing Puff peeps for the guidance. Where in the hell did the 70-70 come from?
> 
> And damn, I love these RBs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt 70% is just looking for problems.. i would also like to thank all the seasoned cigar smokers for all the input on proper rh.Withot reading and listening I'd still be stuck wondering why my smokes are so problematic.

A serious thanks from a new BOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

socal gunner said:


> ... Diesel... Bitch slapped me with 5 kinds of pepper.


yesssss


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Been dying for a gar lately, y'all are makin' me jealous. The wife is not doing well and I'm trying to be a good husband and take care of her, but damn I want one bad!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## ScottinAZ

PDR A Crop claro tonight. good flavor, but suuuuuper loose draw and a wonky burn. ROTT, so ill let them rest a bit before passing judgement


----------



## Kidvegas

Not a bad start to a long day. This ones been in the humi a few weeks burning great, but not very flavorful. Honestly expected a bit more..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokestoofast

La Herencia Cubana this morning. Very nice stick. Been in the humi for a couple months. Deep earthy tobacco all the way down. Construction was so-so, but worth the care and feeding.

Highly recommended for a cheaper stick.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

smokestoofast said:


> La Herencia Cubana this morning. Very nice stick. Been in the humi for a couple months. Deep earthy tobacco all the way down. Construction was so-so, but worth the care and feeding.
> 
> Highly recommended for a cheaper stick.


They are right now on the devil (in Belicoso) in FreeFall for as low as $24.99 /5pack, seems like worth getting?


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> They are right now on the devil (in Belicoso) in FreeFall for as low as $24.99 /5pack, seems like worth getting?


Oh you can get them a lot lower than that. If you buy a box you can probably get them for $3 a stick or less. Very good stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Not a bad start to a long day. This ones been in the humi a few weeks burning great, but not very flavorful. Honestly expected a bit more..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever since xikar sold ht to cigar international they have been ruined. They're essentially a house blend now. Just like toraño.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> Ever since xikar sold ht to cigar international they have been ruined. They're essentially a house blend now. Just like toraño.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Didn't know that. Thanks.. only reason i bought was because AJ was the blender. They taste nothing like AJ at all. The first of his products i can say that are sub par.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks.. only reason i bought was because AJ was the blender. They taste nothing like AJ at all. The first of his products i can say that are sub par.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea... Unfortunately there's no law of disclosure in these sort of things, so if AJ was the original blender then CI can continue saying that even if the leafs come from a completely different farm now. It's b.s., but that's why we do our homework and never trust what retailers say.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Absolutely.. Lesson learned. Good thing it was a CBID pickup about $2.10 each... LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Last night. An unexceptionally warm evening here in Delaware I enjoyed a short but super flavorful Tatuaje Verocu #2. One of my top shorties! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Made a little stop at the local lounge after a visit to a friend.










what a great day...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley Seconds, toro.
Do yourself a favor and buy some of these cigars. They are like $2 a piece. Amazing value.


----------



## Ethernaut05

lukecro said:


> Made a little stop at the local lounge after a visit to a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a great day...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I want to be there! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Friday. Feels pretty damned good boys eh?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ethernaut05 said:


> Friday. Feels pretty damned good boys eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think about it? I want to buy it, since I really like the regular Mi Amor.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 95241


Nice, celebrating something? ;-)

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Nice, celebrating something? ;-)


Only that I have fuel in my lighter, a cold beverage and a couple hours to enjoy some quiet time.
I wish you all the same.


----------



## poppajon75

A Diesel and, a tall can.







How can you pack so much pepper and punch in the first 1/2"-3/4" and, then smooth it right out.







My first Diesel is making one hell of an impression. Thanks @Ams417.


----------



## Kidvegas

first Verocu nice smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> A Diesel and, a tall can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you pack so much pepper and punch in the first 1/2"-3/4" and, then smooth it right out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Diesel is making one he'll of an impression. Thanks @Ams417.


One of my all time favorites.. enjoy bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> One of my all time favorites.. enjoy bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I truly am. It is fantastic! I've seen you post a lot of AJF smokes so, I'd like to ask you how you find their consistency? Flavor and, construction wise.


----------



## Kidvegas

Im a huge AJ fan thats for sure. Consistency is always spot on, and they are ready to smoke very fast, 2 or 3 weeks at the most usually perfect.. flavors for me are mostly pepper and i believe a very faint dark coffee with the Unlimited always strong and to the point.. The Man O Wars are also spectacular. But im still a novice when it comes to really describing flavors in cigars. Ive smoked alot of different stix but the AJ just fit the bill for me..

Dont know if thats any help but it's all i got.. keep enjoying the good stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

The MOW Ruination is an awesome smoke. You did help. Thanks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> The MOW Ruination is an awesome smoke. You did help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Another on to try would be the deisel Rage. Only comes in toro size but its fabulous. The Devil has 16 count boxes right now for killer prices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Thought I would give this a shot tonight. Had in my "not sure about it, in case of emergency, give away" tupperador. It should of stayed there. It was one of my more well rested gars so i thought i would give it a shot. Did not like it from puff one. It came in one of my first inexpensive samplers about 5 months ago. Tossed it. Let's see what else I can find.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

it happens. Fetch another!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

AGREED!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Corona Viva! This will be my first of this vitola. I am a huge fan of the Grand Toro, but have been enjoying the smaller smokes lately. So I'm pretty excited to try thisomething one.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tedder87 said:


> Corona Viva! This will be my first of this vitola. I am a huge fan of the Grand Toro, but have been enjoying the smaller smokes lately. So I'm pretty excited to try thisomething one.


Let us know what ya think..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Kidvegas said:


> first Verocu nice smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was this? I have bid on them a couple of times from the Devil, but have never won or tried them. They are on my list to try soon.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> A Diesel and, a tall can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you pack so much pepper and punch in the first 1/2"-3/4" and, then smooth it right out?


LMAO - same experience last night with the Rage I lit up.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

F'ing Daylight savings hasn't even ended yet and it's getting dark too early. I'll take the extra hour of sleep, but I HATE 5PM darkness.


----------



## Ethernaut05

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What do you think about it? I want to buy it, since I really like the regular Mi Amor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Complex. Flavors galore, rich tobacco, deep earth, Nut and coffee. Creamy All the way. Slight pepper tingle. A special stick. Go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tedder87 said:


> How was this? I have bid on them a couple of times from the Devil, but have never won or tried them. They are on my list to try soon.


I'd say med/full strength. full body.. dose not change much throughout the smoke. But it was enjoyable. Worth a 5ver for sure.. comparison smoke i would say reminds me of LFD Chisel, Kinda..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Ramon Bueso to the rescue. After the fail earlier this evening this one saved the evening. Good smoke. Might have to grab a few more for the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Im a huge AJ fan thats for sure. Consistency is always spot on, and they are ready to smoke very fast, 2 or 3 weeks at the most usually perfect.. flavors for me are mostly pepper and i believe a very faint dark coffee with the Unlimited always strong and to the point.. The Man O Wars are also spectacular. But im still a novice when it comes to really describing flavors in cigars. Ive smoked alot of different stix but the AJ just fit the bill for me..
> 
> Dont know if thats any help but it's all i got.. keep enjoying the good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're a fan of AJF then you should try Don Pepin repertoire. The master of pepper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## Tedder87

Kidvegas said:


> Tedder87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corona Viva! This will be my first of this vitola. I am a huge fan of the Grand Toro, but have been enjoying the smaller smokes lately. So I'm pretty excited to try thisomething one.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what ya think..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My pallette isn't the greatest, I can pick out some flavors, but not like a lot of these guys. But they say that this is a different blend than the rest of the undercrown line. I have only had the Grand Toro other than this one and I haven't had one of them in a few weeks, but to me they tasted very similar from what I remember. Not that it's a bad thing. I love them, they are one of my top 3 cigars right now. I was just expecting something a little different from what I've read. I will buy more, mostly because I'm just liking the smaller rg cigars at the moment.


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau Queen B


----------



## Tedder87

Mid 70s and breezy. Beautiful Florida evening. Good night for two smokes answer some beers on the porch with my wife. Second one is a Man O' War Side Project Little Devil. Man I am in love with these things.


----------



## Tom87

Another long day ending with a great cigar.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Bought a bunch of cheap-ish smokes for a wedding this weekend and thought I'd try one that I hadn't had before. I tell ya, I'm having a great time with this corojo. Spicy. Tastes great. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

LTC & coffee.







Great day for a poker run to benefit a local veterans home.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tedder87 said:


> My pallette isn't the greatest, I can pick out some flavors, but not like a lot of these guys. But they say that this is a different blend than the rest of the undercrown line. I have only had the Grand Toro other than this one and I haven't had one of them in a few weeks, but to me they tasted very similar from what I remember. Not that it's a bad thing. I love them, they are one of my top 3 cigars right now. I was just expecting something a little different from what I've read. I will buy more, mostly because I'm just liking the smaller rg cigars at the moment.


Thanks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

SoCal Gunner said:


> F'ing Daylight savings hasn't even ended yet and it's getting dark too early. I'll take the extra hour of sleep, but I HATE 5PM darkness.


I follow Warped on Instagram and I'm dying to try them! I think from what I've read they have many blends that complement espresso drinks. Gorgeous label also. Sadly my B&M doesn't carry. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Tedder87 said:


> How was this? I have bid on them a couple of times from the Devil, but have never won or tried them. They are on my list to try soon.


LOVE the Verocu!! I always grab bundles of the #2 petit sticks. Perfect for winter and box worthy!!! Soooo much flavor and smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley Seconds, toro.
> Do yourself a favor and buy some of these cigars. They are like $2 a piece. Amazing value.


 @WABOOM 
Where are you picking them up at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> @WABOOM
> Where are you picking them up at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CI, and cbid


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ethernaut05 said:


> I follow Warped on Instagram and I'm dying to try them! I think from what I've read they have many blends that complement espresso drinks. Gorgeous label also. Sadly my B&M doesn't carry. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try SmallBatchCigars (SBC) - they carry Warped and regularly have "Warped Wednesday" specials.


----------



## WABOOM

Oliva Connie, churchhill








almost an hour in its still the size of a robusto...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltor earlier I up way to early on a Saturday. Must be that leaves need raking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV Gibraltor earlier I up way to early on a Saturday. Must be that leaves need raking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had much luck with smoking in a hot tub, how is it working for you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Heavy sour breadiness with an ashy aftertaste.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

First of these. Not bad at all for the price. It reminds me of an elegancia without the citrus.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just started into this houseblend from a localish B&M.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

EP Carrillio Dark Rituals - awesome smoke 

No photo, as Tapatalk crashes when I try to add one


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Aquitaine. Good lunch smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Down for 2 months. Good smoke


----------



## Rondo

Regiampiero said:


> Never had much luck with smoking in a hot tub, how is it working for you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Last year he would hold a cigar in one hand, a rum and pineapple in the other, order up a box of Epernay on his tablet with his feet, _and_ nap for a half hour without losing a flake of ash or drop of hootch.
Brother David has serious skills.


----------



## bigronbee

In the mood for something light


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good dinner smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good dinner smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great smoke


----------



## Kidvegas

this is one fine cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Last year he would hold a cigar in one hand, a rum and pineapple in the other, order up a box of Epernay on his tablet with his feet, _and_ nap for a half hour without losing a flake of ash or drop of hootch.
> Brother David has serious skills.


My favorite is when he juggles toasters in the tub.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Stogiepuffer said:


> Aquitaine. Good lunch smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I am digging that custom nub tool. On my way to the garage now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pescador11 said:


> I am digging that custom nub tool. On my way to the garage now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yea I was using the 3in drywall screw for a while and figured it needed a handle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Damned fine smoke! Wow. My first back yard herf!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Long day of yard work and cleaning out the garage... going big


----------



## Pescador11

Giving this a shot tonight. So far so good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Regiampiero

I found a present in my evening cigar. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

Torano kinda weekend


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495, corona
I'm really starting to like these. Very rich and oily smoke. Strong musty flavors. Unlike any other cigar that I have had.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Java Maduro, not bad for an infused stick, but I wouldn't spend my money on it.








Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

gtechva said:


>


one of my favorites


----------



## ScottinAZ

Tonight was a La Gloria Cubana Series R Esteli 54. Good smoke, bit woulda been better had I not busted the cap when cutting it. Caused some pretty good draw issues until I figured out what I had done.


----------



## MikeFox87

Connie and Coffee - can't compete with the original New World, but a solid morning smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

The last of my JH 12 angry men. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> The last of my JH 12 angry men.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is JH?


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> what is JH?


Crowned Heads Jericho Hills.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Here is something special. Padron 50 Years Maduro. Aged since 2014. I bought a couple when they first came out.


----------



## MrCrowley39

The weather has decided it's not ready to get cold yet (not hearing any complaints from me) so I'm enjoying a Cusano 18 Corojo Dominicano while I watch the kids play outside.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

George007 said:


> Here is something special. Padron 50 Years Maduro. Aged since 2014. I bought a couple when they first came out.


Have not tried one of those yet due to price.. but i know through other people they are fantastic.. someday i will go for it.. just not today.. hope you enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

3 weeks in the humi. Did this cigar some serious justice. Perfect draw amd awesome tasting.

Glad i waited ( a bit ) cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Airport smoke...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

steve_3664 said:


> Airport smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Might want to touch that up a bit ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

About to fire this baby up

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

About to light this beauty


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> About to light this beauty


Lol - I just got the same Duluth catalog in the mail... I'm guessing one of the cigar places sold our info!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lol - I just got the same Duluth catalog in the mail... I'm guessing one of the cigar places sold our info!


Make sure you order some crack spackle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Stogiepuffer said:


> Make sure you order some crack spackle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I do find those commercials entertaining.


----------



## steve_3664

Kidvegas said:


> Might want to touch that up a bit ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Windy and I had to use matches...corrected it as much as I could, was even by last third.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

When you're short on time you read a "Short Story ".


----------



## csk415

Fuentes Curley Head. That's what the B&M guy called them. Not a bad smoke for $3.10 from B&M. Probably 2 bucks on line somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Bait Fish. Tasty little guy


----------



## Sprouthog

Reinado GER Petit Lancero


----------



## ScottinAZ

Man-O-War in a Churchill(?) size. Part of a sampler pack I got many many moons ago. Why I waited 5 yrs to smoke them, I'll never know. Was worth it though. Still got a couple of other vitolas in the pack to try (torpedo, robusto and I think a lancero). was about 20 sticks in all IIRC back a year or so after they originally came out on CI


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished puffing a RoMa craft Charity while sipping Murphy's Irish Stout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

George007 said:


> Here is something special. Padron 50 Years Maduro. Aged since 2014. I bought a couple when they first came out.


Yup. That makes my mouth water. I'm a bourbon guy; but a really good peaty Scotch with that stick would be heaven. Enjoy sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tedder87 said:


> Bait Fish. Tasty little guy


Still resting these, can't wait to try them. It's been 2 months.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

George007 said:


> Here is something special. Padron 50 Years Maduro. Aged since 2014. I bought a couple when they first came out.


Once I wanted to buy it when I won a gift card to my local B&M, but instead I bought a handful of less expensive, yet very good sticks. The time will come!!!


----------



## Regiampiero

Daruma gold. No pics, too lazy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

JR Nicaraguan Overrun EMS in torpedo ROTT. Nutty, a bit sweet and smoking well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

cigaraddict said:


> Heavy sour breadiness with an ashy aftertaste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it you didn't care for it?


----------



## Regiampiero

Enjoying this combo tonight. Haven't had a zaya in soooo long I'm frothing at the mouth. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Enjoyed a CAO Mx2 Belicoso this afternoon.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Probably gonna regret this one....

Gurkha Triple Ligero "Special Edition 2002" (sounds like their typical marketing BS...)


EDIT/UPDATE: Turned out being a decent smoke (Nubbed it). Next one could be a dog rocket, so goes Gurkha....


----------



## Champagne InHand

E.P. Carrillo robusto. Decent sticks at a fair price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Still, the most delicious Cameroon wrapped I've smoked, to date. 
But I'm open to suggestions/trades.


----------



## csk415

La Aromd de Cuba thanks to @Rondo. Very good smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

9 months on this. No complaints. Its burning good. Flavor profile is decent too. I really believe that these need at least 6 months. They are better now than they were before.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 80th


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@Sprouthog ... showoff ...:wink2:

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ... the most disappointment I've ever had with an Oliva ... the tunnelling was so bad it was barely smokable ... then ... towards the end when bad things start to work themselves out ... another hole a big one that finally put the nail in the coffin.

inferno Flashpoint by Oliva ... tasted great and a perfect burn.

CT


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> View attachment 95601
> 
> 
> Still, the most delicious Cameroon wrapped I've smoked, to date.
> But I'm open to suggestions/trades.


heading over to the devil's site now !!!


----------



## Tedder87

About to light up this bad boy from my last newb PIF as I ponder my attack on my Blind Reunion PIF recipient. I enjoy these PIF so much. What a blast. Thanks @BaconandEggs for a great smoke


----------



## Padron42

Have been saving this for a promotion. Got a new job that is significantly better than a promotion this weekend, so enjoying MNF and one of the best three cigars I've ever smoked.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Haven't had a cigar in months since the semester started, but I just finished a big project and now I can finally celebrate with a AFSS. Oh, how I've missed this.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Padron42 said:


> Have been saving this for a promotion. Got a new job that is significantly better than a promotion this weekend, so enjoying MNF and one of the best three cigars I've ever smoked.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats on new job


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> heading over to the devil's site now !!!


They're 40% off on cp, make sure to compare there first.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 95649


You are taking very nice pictures, sir.


----------



## Kidvegas

First time with this..

Cant make out what the sweet flavor is, but definitely sweet smooth smoke mild pepper and overall enjoyable..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Surrogates Cracker Crumb


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro.


----------



## Funnybookadam

For my sins, this is what I'm smoking tonight. Very mild and not much flavour at all but excellent construction and smoking quality. Best paired with, hmmm... Let me think. Tap water? Ha ha

Good for a real newbie or passing out to non regular smoking buddies.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Kidvegas

If you have not tried this.. YOU MUST !!

Perfect draw wonderful spice. Some nuttiness light cream. A true power house..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> If you have not tried this.. YOU MUST !!
> 
> Perfect draw wonderful spice. Some nuttiness light cream. A true power house..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you had me at hello.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> you had me at hello.


Absolutely bro definitely box worthy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Over the last 2 weeks


























































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Over the last 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of these days I'm gonna mortgage my house and go out and buy 2 of everything you smoke on the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@php007 that is like a dream list there. What do you think of the LA 100 Anos? I've got one resting and, am curious.

This is is one I tried in robusto when I first started enjoying. Now I realize I didn't fully appreciate this smoke then as I do now. FN fantastic!


----------



## Ams417

Little Padron 1964 action in the garage. Starting to pack some sticks for my vacation this weekend. I'm taking 20 with me and buying some there too I hope. 10 days in Puerto Vallarta.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Ams417 said:


> Little Padron 1964 action in the garage. Starting to pack some sticks for my vacation this weekend. I'm taking 20 with me and buying some there too I hope. 10 days in Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels brother!


----------



## UBC03

Have a good trip bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Lil bit of Brickhouse. Not too bad. Very leathery so far. Got a plug making the draw a bit tight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Cuba Libre One in Churchill. A tasty, cheap smoke on election night. Stay safe and sane out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje, corona. I think this is a Miami Noellas. One thing's for sure is this is several notches better than the Havana Nobles that I've been smoking on Tuesdays. Those are great but this is even better.







wow, that was a treat.


----------



## Navistar

Ratzilla! Good stuff


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## WNYTony

It's Tatuaje Tuesday and election day - fitting day to smoke a Tat Whore


----------



## Westside Threat

Triple Maduro with some rye


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell. JV. Gibraltor. It's been a hard time as my friend was laid to rest with his mother over the weekend. Grieving to the Smiths.









Another fine wine Meetup tonight but it was that much harder. I hate elections and thoughts of my friend were overwhelming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell. JV. Gibraltor. It's been a hard time as my friend was laid to rest with his mother over the weekend. Grieving to the Smiths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fine wine Meetup tonight but it was that much harder. I hate elections and thoughts of my friend were overwhelming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about your loss. Smiths?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Morning smoke, Alec Bradley American Classic Corona with a mug of chia tea

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Ave Maria Edición Limitada. Awesome, strong... maybe too strong.


----------



## Che Guevara

Ibis Dominican Selection Lonsdale


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Tonight I'm finding out what kind of cigar 20 cents buys. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> Tonight I'm finding out what kind of cigar 20 cents buys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Update with what you think. I got the same 5er. Hope it tastes better than a $.20 stick.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Tonight I'm finding out what kind of cigar 20 cents buys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear it... still haven't lit up one of the .20c Padillas that came before those.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> If you have not tried this.. YOU MUST !!
> 
> Perfect draw wonderful spice. Some nuttiness light cream. A true power house..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if I must...


----------



## Tedder87

Anyone else get on a kick where you smoke the same thing for a while or is it just me? I tend to smoke the same two or three sticks for a couple weeks then move on to something else in my rotation. Maybe I'm just wierd. But tonight is another Corona viva!


----------



## UBC03

It's just you..but you picked a good one to stay with for a bit..

I do it more with pipes than cigars. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Le Careme Hermoso 1


----------



## Regiampiero

poppajon75 said:


> Update with what you think. I got the same 5er. Hope it tastes better than a $.20 stick.





SoCal Gunner said:


> Can't wait to hear it... still haven't lit up one of the .20c Padillas that came before those.


Not bad actually. Not complex, but mostly cedar (probably because they came packed with a very aromatic cedar backing) with hints of a sweet cinnamon and a slight cocoa powder toward the final third. Also it was very well constructed, and the draw was very good given I only cut very little off the top. Definitely out performed many (more expensive) torpedoes I've had in the past as far as construction. Lastly... It was oozing a lot of tobacco syrup (tar), which I like despite most people not caring for it. It gives it a bitter sweet taste at the expense of your lips becoming brown.

Over all I was surprised by it given it was 20 cents and it destroyed my mail box. Won't hesitate to give these out next time I'm hosting a BBQ to friends that are not regular smokers.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, if I must...


What did you think?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> What did you think?


Good cigar - Just got in from nubbing that thing. Started with a peppery flavor that faded to a more earthy taste with some cedar sweetness. I think it would be a great cigar with more rest.


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora Corojo, toro
I'm a fan of these!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione cg:4 white horse maduro. So good with Irish Stout. 
BTW these are on sale at SBC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Padilla 1968 and Kavalan


----------



## WABOOM

Westside Threat said:


> Padilla 1968 and Kavalan


never had one. Your thoughts?


----------



## Westside Threat

WABOOM said:


> never had one. Your thoughts?


Not totally my style but not bad. Medium body, light baking spice, creamy with nougat. Burning great. Pairs well with the bourbon barrel finished whiskey. Got it for $3 on Cbid so hardly much of a risk!


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> Tonight I'm finding out what kind of cigar 20 cents buys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Bought that same 5er. Tried one when it first came in. Was not good. So i put them out of sight a bit and tried another one yesterday and it was a lot better. They get better as they rest. So out of sight again they went. I'll try another one later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

In Houston for work, thought I'd enjoy a little something before bed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Not bad for 7:14 in the morning..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Last night in Bangalore....NUB and Leffe!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch at it's finest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Chisel time..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Can't carry vacation days, so, I'm pouring out fermented grain (Stone Ruination Double IPA) and burning old leaves (Aging Room M356)


----------



## Rondo

*64's THE MIKE*


----------



## lukecro

Lil bid of Woodfords Reserve and a whole lotta RYJ....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Talked me into it @Kidvegas. My first one of these. Got this one from @TCstr8 in a Noob PIF. Have another from a contest


----------



## MidwestToker

PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana. Wow. I really, really liked this cigar. Picked it up in my B&M bargain bin for $4. Seriously love this cigar. Nutty, caramel, bit of cocoa. Perfect burn. Box worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

poppajon75 said:


> Talked me into it @Kidvegas. My first one of these. Got this one from @TCstr8 in a Noob PIF. Have another from a contest


Thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rott. Not impressed. Hopefully they get better with rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Stogiepuffer said:


> Rott. Not impressed. Hopefully they get better with rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They do

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Construction is fantastic. The burn has been great with no touch ups. Started out with a peppery vengeance then seemed to settle into a woodsy earthy flavor with a spice undertone. In the last third I swear there is a sweetness that came out of nowhere on the draw then a coffee flavor on the retrohale. Call me crazy but, that's what I'm getting.







I think it's a good solid smoke and, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TCstr8 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How this one compared to regular Decade?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How this one compared to regular Decade?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


My first decade, so can't compare. Definitely enjoyed it though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> They do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

AAA, gordo.
9 months has been very beneficial to this. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Camacho Corojo (ROTT) tonight. nice smoke, listed as a full strength smoke, but I found it medium at best, definitely a do again in my eyes.


----------



## Westside Threat

T52 paired with Craigellachie 18 cask strength


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Talked me into it @Kidvegas. My first one of these. Got this one from @TCstr8 in a Noob PIF. Have another from a contest


Awesome bro... what cha think ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another AJ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Awesome bro... what cha think ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have my description about 7 posts before this one ^^^. In short, I'll smoke it again.


----------



## Ethernaut05

Last night, polishing shoes for a wedding and finding time for a Camacho American Barrel Aged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Rott. Not impressed. Hopefully they get better with rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That cigar is in mass production. So they are prob very fresh, give it a few weeks in the humi and try again !

I have enjoyed many of those. Construction and burn for a box press is almost perfect, plus the strength and flavors are awesome.. Give it some time, and you will be rewarded..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Palina 
Kill Bill


----------



## Navistar

Becoming my reliable and affordable budget smoke. Can't ask for much more in a $3 stick


----------



## Kidvegas

Navistar said:


> Becoming my reliable and affordable budget smoke. Can't ask for much more in a $3
> 
> Been eyeing those for a while. Haven't tried yet but people seem to enjoy them..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AH LUNCH !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> AH LUNCH !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn..how long do you get for lunch?..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@UBCO3.. Not long enough... HA LOL !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

That's an hour and a half for me.

What is it 6x60?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> That's an hour and a half for me.
> 
> What is it 6x60?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes.. might have. Bitten off morethan i can chew....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Excited about this one!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tom87 said:


> Excited about this one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Great Selection.. ENJOY !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Kidvegas said:


> Great Selection.. ENJOY !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











So far excellent smoke

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Ethernaut05 said:


> Last night, polishing shoes for a wedding and finding time for a Camacho American Barrel Aged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of my all time favorite sticks man! Hope u enjoyed

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Nub Habano


----------



## MidwestToker

gtechva said:


> Nub Habano


Just had one of those last weekend for the first time. Really enjoyed it. I'm a huge fan of the Cain 550 Habano. That's a spicy meatball!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Stogiepuffer said:


> Rott. Not impressed. Hopefully they get better with rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Will light it up tonight after 5 months, very curious.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM - going to cry when I run out of these.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

New World in Gobernador Toro. From AJF sampler, nice flavors, not mind blowing, but a good smoke. So far no attention needed, ash fell off in 1 inch solid piece.
The rest smoked beautifully, zero touchups, razor sharp burn line. Good flavors all the way. If only every cigar smoked like that.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Regiampiero said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That is tasty!!!


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> That is tasty!!!


Very much so, but I'm not enjoying it too much because I'm freezing my pistachios off. Should have gone to the lounge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

First MUWAT. Only been resting about a month. Think it needs more time. I have a couple I will let sleep for a while longer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I had one a while back with around 3 years on it..freakin great smoke..rott , garbage.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> WOAM - going to cry when I run out of these.


This might be clear as day but what smoke is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> This might be clear as day but what smoke is it?











This is a "Work Of Art - Maduro" by Arturo Fuente


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> This is a "Work Of Art - Maduro" by Arturo Fuente


Ah, I've he one of those and it was great.

Nub cafe while chilling in the garage with the wife. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

C and A, Daddy Mac, that are getting much better with humidor time. enjoyed that one a lot. Sorry no pictures. Spending too much time brushing up on the Spanish, and i forget.


----------



## Westside Threat

Le Bijou 1922 paired with Balvenie 14 Caribbean cask. I need to work on my photo game, lighting sucks


----------



## steve_3664

AVO + Woodford Reserve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom87

One of the two I like from Gurkha on this brisk windy morning.
Happy Saturday guys!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I forgot how wonderful these are. Even better than the Connecticut Reserve.


----------



## soonerwings

No pretty pics from my last smoke, but it was a My Father El Centurion H-2K-CT. That smoke is quickly becoming one of my all time favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milhouse

Ratzilla 2012. Fantastic, the new ones aren't the same.


----------



## MidwestToker

JH with an English stout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh_Shoot

Olivia Connecticut Reserve Robusto 5x50














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## smokestoofast

Obsidian White Noise. Don't understand why these aren't more highly regarded. Bought a fiver for free shipping a few months ago and have enjoyed every single stick.

Just a great, straight-forward tobacco flavor all the way down. Med -full bodied with a great twangy retrohale. Would buy again. Highly recommended for a sub $5 smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

smokestoofast said:


> Obsidian White Noise. Don't understand why these aren't more highly regarded. Bought a fiver for free shipping a few months ago and have enjoyed every single stick.
> 
> Just a great, straight-forward tobacco flavor all the way down. Med -full bodied with a great twangy retrohale. Would buy again. Highly recommended for a sub $5 smoke.


those are a quality smoke. I smoked almost a box of them. For me, I had to really be in the mood for it. A couple times I didn't like them, but many other times I liked them a lot. Now I have kinda backed away from them. Just me.


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium 2nds


----------



## csk415

Smoke break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

csk415 said:


> Smoke break.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need more than that after that floor job. Looks great! Time for a Padron or LP#9.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

H. Upmann Yaguera


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Camacho Triple Maduro in robusto


----------



## csk415

Stogiepuffer said:


> You need more than that after that floor job. Looks great! Time for a Padron or LP#9.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## yamirstogies239

Ashton 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Late at my local dive bar....










La aroma de cuba Mi Amour

What a fantastic stick!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Fantastic RP Vintage 90 toro

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## bozoo




----------



## Regiampiero

Last night's smoke. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

PDR1878










Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

UBC03 said:


> Damn..how long do you get for lunch?..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ya seriously!!! I literally get 30 timed minutes!! I couldn't down a cigarillo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Last night, 32° and absolutely freezing my arse off. In the garage smoking this freaking delicious AVO Syncro Nic. Uzevian short pressed robusto. Gotta say this thing is probably a top 3 for me! I need a box. Badly! I'm banned (by my spouse) from any more purchases; but I'll trade for 10!!?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

La Historia and a glass of scotch I really didn't need...ugh


----------



## Ethernaut05

Westside Threat said:


> Le Bijou 1922 paired with Balvenie 14 Caribbean cask. I need to work on my photo game, lighting sucks


Upon entering the Pearly Gates and following a a warm bright light... there's a table. And a MF Le Bijou and a three finger heavy glass of Balvenie is on it. And St. Peter hands you a torch lighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

steve_3664 said:


> AVO + Woodford Reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Freaking tasty huh!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Westside Threat said:


> La Historia and a glass of scotch I really didn't need...ugh


Lol. Sometimes; the best smokes go so well with a glass of cold water. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ethernaut05 said:


> Ya seriously!!! I literally get 30 timed minutes!! I couldn't down a cigarillo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well fellas i take an hour lunch, and since im in the warehouse alone all day it gives me plenty of time..

Completely understand the gar size to lunch time thing, its not everyday. Seriously needed friday, shite was hitting the fan.. KEEP ON SMOKING...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 96089


Damn..now that's a nub!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokestoofast

Pretty sure this cigar is directly responsible for the upsets in college football last night. It was that good.


----------



## WABOOM

La Tradicion Cubana, lonsdale. from @poppajon75 . I've never had one. I like this a lot. It confirms what I already knew, that I appreciate quality Dominican flavors. This has a real nice grassy and earthy zip to it. Slightly woody. Very short finish. Wonderful morning cigar. Thank you!


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This is my second Gibraltar cigar and the first third in I can tell I'm going to love this cigar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Funnybookadam

Going to try this free Nub Maduro 460 I got with my last cigar order. Thinking the sweetness should pair well with some seven year old Havana club rum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> View attachment 96089


I keep eyeballing the pigs I bought in June, but thus far I've resisted temptation.


----------



## Bro2032

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A chilly afternoon here but the sun is out. Waiting for the green flag watching the NASCAR stream. Trying out a Joya De Nicaragua Antaño Dark Corojo. The flavour so far is nice but it's leaving my mouth very very dry.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Funnybookadam said:


> Going to try this free Nub Maduro 460 I got with my last cigar order. Thinking the sweetness should pair well with some seven year old Havana club rum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bet those went pretty good together. Looks tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MrCrowley39 said:


> A chilly afternoon here but the sun is out. Waiting for the green flag watching the NASCAR stream. Trying out a Joya De Nicaragua Antaño Dark Corojo. The flavour so far is nice but it's leaving my mouth very very dry.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Good to know, I'm not a fan of parched mouth. Most of those I've smoked make me salivate.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Little clean up smoke.

Great down to the nub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> La Tradicion Cubana, lonsdale. from @poppajon75 . I've never had one. I like this a lot. It confirms what I already knew, that I appreciate quality Dominican flavors. This has a real nice grassy and earthy zip to it. Slightly woody. Very short finish. Wonderful morning cigar. Thank you!


I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's definately at the top of my list for a breakfast smoke. I enjoy the cedar blast at the beginning that settles into a mildly spicy flavor with light creamy smoke.

This afternoon I'm going with a RP Edge Habano in a double corona.








Glad I found these already rested in the marketplace here. I just had to have one.


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's definately at the top of my list for a breakfast smoke. I enjoy the cedar blast at the beginning that settles into a mildly spicy flavor with light creamy smoke.
> 
> This afternoon I'm going with a RP Edge Habano in a double corona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I found these already rested in the marketplace here. I just had to have one.


I have 10 Edges that have been laying down for a long time, but they have a blue band. Do you you know what those are?


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> I have 10 Edges that have been laying down for a long time, but they have a blue band. Do you you know what those are?


To be honest I'm not sure. I've had the Maduros, Habanos and the Corojo but they all had the band like the one in my pic. Possibly an Edge anniversary. ... This is like a movie or a word you can't quite recall. I'm going to have to look now lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@WABOOM If it looks like this it's labeled as an Edge Nicaraguan. Looks like a tasty smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

Five times I've tried to smoke this cigar and all five times it has unraveled. Once I took the main band off it totally crumbled. Anyone else gave the same problem with this cigar or did I get a bad five pack?


----------



## Ams417

Local Mexican stick. Not bad, lots of leather. $3.50 each.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

I'm a couple of days behind, but here is my catchup. 


Friday was a Padron 1964 for Veterans Day. mmmmmm NIIIIIICE stick


Last night was my CAO Flathead V660. well worth the time to smoke it


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> I have 10 Edges that have been laying down for a long time, but they have a blue band. Do you you know what those are?


The Habano has a blue band (at least the ones I have). Also, that's what Google image tells me.

I love the Edge series. Tasty and consistent for the price point.


----------



## Pescador11

Camacho Connie. I have had one before and really enjoyed it and this one is following suit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ams417 said:


> Local Mexican stick.


I expected it to be much taller, but that wall sure got built quickly.


----------



## WABOOM

rondo said:


> i expected it to be much taller, but that wall sure got built quickly.


ha haaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WABOOM

Gonna fire one up! I hope it can stand up to the bleu cheese ribeye I just had...


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Gonna fire one up! I hope it can stand up to the bleu cheese ribeye I just had...


Let us know. The image I found was on Google so it's accuracy is questionable lol. I have noticed that the Edges have a few different bands on them.


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Let us know. The image I found was on Google so it's accuracy is questionable lol. I have noticed that the Edges have a few different bands on them.

















btw, this is super good and is spicy and strong. It is complimenting nicely after that fatty steak with blue-cheese on it. Woooooooo!!


----------



## WABOOM

dude these tastes exactly like those Super Premium 2nds that I've been smoking. Wrapper looks identical to so those must be Habano. Is Rocky Patel made at the Villazon factory?


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> btw, this is super good and is spicy and strong. It is complimenting nicely after that fatty steak with blue-cheese on it. Woooooooo!!


Love those. I've really been digging Habano wrappers lately. I love the Cain 550--although that requires a stiff drink and a nap. I also just had a PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana. Not anywhere near as strong and a completely different profile, but still very good.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> dude these tastes exactly like those Super Premium 2nds that I've been smoking. Wrapper looks identical to so those must be Habano. Is Rocky Patel made at the Villazon factory?


To be honest I'm not sure if they are.


----------



## WABOOM

I've had these sitting at the bottom of a tuppie for over year. I never imagined that it would be this good.


----------



## poppajon75

I've got to Edge-ucate myself on the Edge apparently


----------



## WABOOM

you'll be in possession of some Edge Habano Blue and some RP Sungrown Torpedos by thursday. 😉


----------



## poppajon75

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I have 10 Edges that have been laying down for a long time, but they have a blue band. Do you you know what those are?


Definitely the habano and a tasty smoke..
@WABOOM did you say the RP seconds are you think the same thing ? If so i gotta try those Thanks..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

The King is Dead
First one of these, freezing my boys off tonight. I need an indoor smoking room or something!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tom87 said:


> The King is Dead
> First one of this, freezing my boys off tonight. I need an indoor smoking room or something!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


No doubt bro im in the situation in NE , garage is getting old..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

No, the ones I was referring to are called "Super Premium Seconds rothschild, from the Villazon factory" 
Those are extremely good and they remind me a lot of these.


----------



## WABOOM

I can't get over how good this is right now too


----------



## Tom87

Kidvegas said:


> No doubt bro im in the situation in NE , garage is getting old..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple hot hands in my pocket. No garage unfortunately lol

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> No, the ones I was referring to are called "Super Premium Seconds rothschild, from the Villazon factory"
> Those are extremely good and they remind me a lot of these.


Thanks man, i gotta check on those .. 
I enjoy the hell out of those blue label patels.. enjoy the rest ofyour weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F Tubo Lancero


----------



## Ams417

CAO Cameroon tonight. Forgot to take pictures.


----------



## ScottinAZ

Diesel d.6. second out of a 5er. gonna have to get a few more, but may go for a smaller size. the 6x60 is just on the verge of being too big.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Gonna fire one up! I hope it can stand up to the bleu cheese ribeye I just had...


Had a ribeye also minus the blue cheese. My B&M has some edges. Might need to pick one up next time I there. Always pass them up for something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

View attachment 96185
One


----------



## bigronbee

And two


----------



## AZ330FZL

Had an Undercrown Flying  tonight watching some football. Good stick for sure. 








Took it from start to Nub! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Picked up a Battleground Widow's Son Armistead from a local shop . A little stronger than I prefer but not a bad smoke, great burn


----------



## Kidvegas

Hello mornning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Kidvegas said:


> Hello mornning...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MORNING...... !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally bought these in Belicoso $2.6 per stick.


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Finally bought these in Belicoso $2.6 per stick.


It's a powerhouse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

A little celebration was in order last week .

2007 Royal Salamone 









New Royal Salamone 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

La aroma de cuba mi amor


----------



## Ams417

Padron 2000 this sunny Mexican afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Since it was finally nice out this afternoon I had my CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso.


----------



## poppajon75

Because last nights mystery Edge was so good I'm going for another RP.








Why the Freedom? Cause Murica!
This is really nice. Started out with a little pepper then starts to go in an earthy direction with a hint of dark chocolate. Abundant smoke and, a great draw. The cello even had a beautiful yellowish tinge to it.

(Sorry the pic is upside down. My phone had been doing that lately. )

Another fantastic smoke @Hudabear. Thank you.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Tatuaje Verocu #2 perfect cold night smoke. Bold and flavorful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I've never had Maduro SS. I couldn't wait til Friday. thank you to @poppajon75


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> I've never had Maduro SS. I couldn't wait til Friday. thank you to @poppajon75


Glad to hit you with a new to you one.


----------



## Sprouthog

CH MD North


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Glad to hit you with a new to you one.


it was a great smoke.


----------



## csk415

Last one of rondos nubs he bombed me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Smoked an A Flores 1975 tonight. Love those things. Didn't get a photo, but here's my current location.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> Smoked an A Flores 1975 tonight. Love those things. Didn't get a photo, but here's my current location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your having a horrible time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff. Considering the election I thought it very appropriate. Hoping for a good future. Now we will see how things shake out after the bluff was called.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I lit the Crazy Alice. It has a very sweet wrapper. Almost too sweet, but mellows almost immediately after the front is charred. I don't like flavored tobacco and don't know if they just dipped the end of the wrapper but decent and strange smoke. I think this is from DE and I would rather have a LP9 for that same price. Though this is getting pretty tasty. Maybe I should reserve judgement until the end. 









This turned out to be fantastic. A bit sweet like a young Nica Libre but very pricy. Might have to try the Sweet Jane though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fonseca Cubana Limitado with a side of homework.

These have been resting for about a month, and what difference that made. Went from flavorless to a total baker's chocolate bomb. A nice alternative to the sweeter, more oily maduros that dominate my stash. I'm glad I have about 12 more. Burning very well for a 58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## SoCal Gunner

droy1958 said:


>


Hey, what did you think of that $0.20 stick?


----------



## poppajon75

Not my first Serie V but, my first lancero. I'm really excited about this one.







I received several lanceros from @OneStrangeOne but, I decided the first should be one that I've had in a different vitola. I love the leather, cedar, spice and, bitter cocoa in the robusto but, in the lancero it's amplified. I happen to find it heavenly.







With a little modification to my regular cadence on larger vitolas this is an absolute pleasure! Truly a great first for me. Thank you!







Sometimes you have to say screw it


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Seeing how this afternoon was again unseasonably nice, I finally sparked up my CAO Lx2 Toro after nearly 2 months of rest. I had it with some Havana Club 7 Cuban rum.

Pretty good smoke and with it I FINALLY learned how to retrohale!!! I feel so accomplished!!   

When I hit near the nub though I detected a harsh vinegar-y taste. I'm assuming that was a blast of ammonia???


----------



## MikeFox87

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> Looks like your having a horrible time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been unbearable. Fired up a Padilla Artemis today and watched the sun drown in the Pacific. Someone rescue me. My buddies took me out last night after my wife went to bed. Not even gonna say what happened. Got home about 4:00am. Couldn't stop smiling.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

The season of short cigars is upon me, starting to count days till spring again. This is the first stick in 4 days. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> It's been unbearable. Fired up a Padilla Artemis today and watched the sun drown in the Pacific. Someone rescue me. My buddies took me out last night after my wife went to bed. Not even gonna say what happened. Got home about 4:00am. Couldn't stop smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the donkey. Am I right????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Not bad on a rainy NE evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Verocu for Tat Tuesday. Strong but very good. Tastes pretty fresh, cello was crystal clear.


----------



## Tedder87

With all the talk about the Edge series n here lately I figured I would fire this one up tonight.


----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> It was the donkey. Am I right????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't that bad. No donkeys. Just debauchery.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good strong smoke. Lasted a good hour and a half.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado ... this was a light and forget ... puffed on it for an hour and it did not require one retouch (three months in the humidor).

Love these sticks ...

CT


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. Such a great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

My current situation: on my porch smoking a birthday cigar, a Padron 1926 small churchill gifted to me by a French Canadian named Pierre, a couple days ago, said I'd wait for a special occasion. Guess a birthday qualifies.


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good strong smoke. Lasted a good hour and a half.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed that one...

1 of my top 5 at the moment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Happy birthday @GrouchoM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione MJ-12. This thing is a monster but very good. About a years rest on it. A good 60-90 minute stick. Enjoying the nub now after a very long dog walk. 









Having difficulty not writing or talking in Spanish these days. Neighbors must think mi loco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

CAO MX2 today and dropped of 4 days worth of laundry at the full service place for $4. Plus got a Mexican haircut and a shave for $7. Going to a BBQ in a few.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione MJ-12. This thing is a monster but very good. About a years rest on it. A good 60-90 minute stick. Enjoying the nub now after a very long dog walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having difficulty not writing or talking in Spanish these days. Neighbors must think mi loco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can write in Spanish if you want. Having trouble speaking English these days. I swear my wife is picking up a Canadian accent because of our friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

From that time I made a complete ashole of myself 







 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Corto. These little sticks are finally coming around. Sadly they are my last. Hopefully they will be plentiful in Nica. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. Such a great smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very curious about these. I thought they were some cheapo sticks, but in fact they are quite pricey.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

UC and Pacifico. Had Fred Flintstone ribs for dinner.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hey, what did you think of that $0.20 stick?


Best damn .20 cent cigar I ever smoked. I'd give $4.00 for it in a bind.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Been resting 2 1/2 months lets see what happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Been resting 2 1/2 months lets see what happens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share your thoughts, these are on my wish list.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RP Sungrown, torp


----------



## Tedder87

Had one hell of a day at work repiping water and drain lines under a big and nasty old house. So I'm breaking into one of the smokes from the blind reunion PIF from @wnytony. This one was on the top of my need to try list so I'm excited.


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Share your thoughts, these are on my wish list.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


It's definitely a Man O War for sure. But I'm not the best with flavors. I think along with the strong thick almost chewy smoke that a bit of citrus is showing itself although faint. Started strong 1/2 still strong and the final 3rd has gotten creamy and less spice,full flavor for sure. Got this in sampler, i dont know if I'd spend the going price. But give a try i dont think you'd be disappointed..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm very curious about these. I thought they were some cheapo sticks, but in fact they are quite pricey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Illusione, liked Warped are pricey. A must to buy on sale only. However they are quite lovely with a little age.

Epernay are about as close to the best Habano characteristics that you can get get from a NC without QC issues.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ams417 said:


> UC and Pacifico. Had Fred Flintstone ribs for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a bit of every style of BBQ, and whilst in TX we had beef ribs as well as brisket, sausage, baby back and smoked baby goat in a Mexican style that was breathtaking.

Pacifico is my go to beer when in Mexico or in the SE. Sad.y it isn't well known everywhere. Blows Dos Equis, Sol and Corona out of the water. Two great experiences at the end of the Baja taught me this. Doesn't need the lime, doesn't smell like skunk. Just good beer. A bit like Modelo, though I know they have undergone some change recently.

When in the Caribbean you know that Red Stripe is pretty boring but predictable. Sometimes a very good thing in a lager made in warm weather locales.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

After watching my Pittsburgh Penguins lose so miserably to the Caps tonight, I'm outside with a CAO OSA Lot 54 and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ams417

Champagne InHand said:


> I've had a bit of every style of BBQ, and whilst in TX we had beef ribs as well as brisket, sausage, baby back and smoked baby goat in a Mexican style that was breathtaking.
> 
> Pacifico is my go to beer when in Mexico or in the SE. Sad.y it isn't well known everywhere. Blows Dos Equis, Sol and Corona out of the water. Two great experiences at the end of the Baja taught me this. Doesn't need the lime, doesn't smell like skunk. Just good beer. A bit like Modelo, though I know they have undergone some change recently.
> 
> When in the Caribbean you know that Red Stripe is pretty boring but predictable. Sometimes a very good thing in a lager made in warm weather locales.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. No lime. We can get Pacifico back home if we look a little. I drank a bunch of Tecate in Baja once, yuck. Did the race with BFG in 2010 on a trip through my employer. Started in San Diego to Ensenada by van for the start of the race and preparty, flew via private plane to La Paz for the finish and then drove to Cabo. Awesome trip. Ate BBQ borrego once. Mexican big horn sheep. Pretty tasty. I love to travel. Wish I could do more of it.


----------



## GrouchoM

Ok, sitting w two guys after hours drinking fine scotchs and good cigars at my BnM. My bd present a day late, but I've very drank some great scotchs and whiskeys-one guys a distributor for Glenlivet. I'm having a ball. Smoking new cigars Flor de Las Antillas, San LaTano Oval and Alec Bradley Post embargo. BOTL is a culture.


----------



## Rondo

'12 Oliva El Cobre I picked up last year from Brother Rivers in the WTS forum.


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Been a fair amount of RP's this week. Why stop now.







Many thanks @WABOOM. I'm really digging the sweet/spice going on here. Prelight was kind of like graham crackers. Smoking beautifully  

Nearly 2 hours in and, still going strong! Great smoke!








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

La Boheme and a mojito. Just had a massage. Nice day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Spent the night meal prepping for our T-1 Tradition; serving Thanksgiving the Saturday before Thanksgiving! Expecting 60-65 folks so only time for a quick one.. tonight DE Papas Fritas.. love that spicy smokey Liga Blend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Serie G, toro







I haven't had a non-maduro G for quite a while. This one is a peppery bastard. I think I'm going to leave the rest of these alone for a while and see if they tone down a bit.


----------



## ScottinAZ

took a few days off due to being busy, but back tonight with a Torano Hogs Head robusto. Picked em up off the Devil for a hair over a buck a stick for a 5er. Figured why the hell not.....


----------



## csk415

WinsorHumidors said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado ... this was a light and forget ... puffed on it for an hour and it did not require one retouch (three months in the humidor).
> 
> Love these sticks ...
> 
> CT


Those are some good sticks. Loved the one I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

New world and football. Couple buds in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started the day with a Padron 1964 torpedo. Ending the day with a gifted LFD double ligero. Big nic stick but in the beginning it had great bittersweet cocoa, espresso beans and toasted hay.

A very interesting stick for sure. I think I have a nicotine burn on my tongue. This had a very interesting flattened end from which to cut. I stopped paying attention for a few minutes and was puffing way too fast while just gripping the cigar with my teeth. My own darn fault not paying attention fiddling with the fingers on the net.

A very good if very strong stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Champagne InHand said:


> Started the day with a Padron 1964 torpedo. Ending the day with a gifted LFD double ligero. Big nic stick but in the beginning it had great bittersweet cocoa, espresso beans and toasted hay.
> 
> A very interesting stick for sure. I think I have a nicotine burn on my tongue. This had a very interesting flattened end from which to cut. I stopped paying attention for a few minutes and was puffing way to sting just gripping the cigar with my teeth.
> 
> A very good if very strong stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have to agree. those LFD's are a tail kicker strength wise. Very tasty though....


----------



## UBC03

ScottinAZ said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. those LFD's are a tail kicker strength wise. Very tasty though....


One of my favorites..was it a chisel head. Next time just squeeze it and they pop open. No need for a cutter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Mine are the chisels. Still have about 4 or so left over from a box I got in about 2011/2012 or so. Good, but not an everyday stick for me at least. More of a special occasion type of thing. (even if only celebrating the weekend....or a good full meal)


----------



## Drummerguy1584

La Palina Black Label










From @jgarcia9102 PIF

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Champagne InHand

ScottinAZ said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. those LFD's are a tail kicker strength wise. Very tasty though....


In retrospect they were not heavier on the nicotine than the Warped Corto I had on the previous night. It is just more noticeable later in the night, as going to bed soon after is a thought of futility.

Definitely more toasty than the Corto with a very different flavor profile. It's easy to see why LFD has a strong following. Right up there with the Kristoff Ligero madure but I kind if like the pressed flat tip. Reminder red me of the ease in which plastic tipped cigars are easy to hold and cut.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UBC03 said:


> One of my favorites..was it a chisel head. Next time just squeeze it and they pop open. No need for a cutter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good to know, I'm very curious about LFD, but how strong do they really get. So far I didn't have much problem with vit N, just Enclave hit me a bit.


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Good to know, I'm very curious about LFD, but how strong do they really get. So far I didn't have much problem with vit N, just Enclave hit me a bit.


Answer they get strong.

Problem is they dont taste good while doing it. One dimensional and that dimension isn't to good..

Only LFD i feel is OK would be the Colorado..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Coronado my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

London club. Nice spicy stick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Aquitaine toro sized for the first dog of the morning. I just love RoMa craft. Have not ever had a bad stick from RoMa craft. 
60F. With watered down iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2012 Maduro and Makers 46


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Rondo

Happy Fuente Friday one and all.


----------



## WABOOM

Fuente Friday!!! Chateau King B


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Maxx good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Damn @WABOOM, it's cold outside!

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Damn @WABOOM, it's cold outside!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Racehorses run with a broken leg. So the cold ain't going to stop me from smoking cigars.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Racehorses run with a broken leg. So the cold ain't going to stop me from smoking cigars.


Potentially it could be more pleasant than sweaty humid hot summer in south FL in mid July.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokestoofast

RyJ and some milk stout


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Potentially it could be more pleasant than sweaty humid hot summer in south FL in mid July.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I'll take to got day anyday. Tired of winters.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I like this cabinetta so much last night, I'm drawing from the same well once again. This time I'm pairing it with a ginger ale.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Man O' War belicoso. simple, tasty, good for an end to a challenging day


----------



## Ethernaut05

A short robusto that smokes slow, packs huge earth and rich tobacco and dark cocoa. Rich and thick smoke in clouds! Sounds like a winner! Sounds like my first Illusione R Rothschild!! Hats off to Rondo for the bomb! Much appreciated!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a CAO America Monument earlier tonight.

Awesome stick!!! Probably my favourite CAO stick I've had so far. Very delicious!!!


----------



## gtechva

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project good cigar, great for the price


----------



## Ams417

Oliva Masterblends 3 while watching the Revolution Parade in PV. Winding down my vacation. We go home Monday. It's been relaxing. Not a lot of running around. Just hanging out and doing nada. Next trip is February. We will have friends along, so it'll be different.


----------



## THERAYaka

Ams417 said:


> Oliva Masterblends 3 while watching the Revolution Parade in PV. Winding down my vacation. We go home Monday. It's been relaxing. Not a lot of running around. Just hanging out and doing nada. Next trip is February. We will have friends along, so it'll be different.


Are they any good? Holt's is having a sale on them.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

THERAYaka said:


> Are they any good? Holt's is having a sale on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


At $4 each on Holts they're a deal. I like the Melanio and the Series V better but the MB3 is a good stick. I'm an Oliva fan. They make a consistently good cigar. The MB3 is deep, and has a subtle sweetness I like. I get some leather and pepper too. They call it a full flavor cigar, but for me it's not really. Almost, but not really. I wouldn't recommend you buying 20 if you've never had one though. Everyone's tastes are different. Decide what you like, then buy 20.


----------



## arx0n

Promo at the local B&M, open smoke testing. Mid to full, pretty much enjoyable.

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

First time smoking in the morning. The cigar is so so, but burn and construction are spot on.








Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Excellent smoke

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro2032

Tom87 said:


> Excellent smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Yes they are.!! &#128077;

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Celebrating a Friday:










Celebrating my friends first child Wednesday:










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjoseph

Smoked an OpusX for the first time. For my tastes, it was too peppery and it was pretty damn strong. I'm personally not a fan of the strong, make you light headed, cigars especially since I smoke them during my drives in between jobs. Glad I got to smoke one though.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

jjjoseph said:


> Smoked an OpusX for the first time. For my tastes, it was too peppery and it was pretty damn strong. I'm personally not a fan of the strong, make you light headed, cigars especially since I smoke them during my drives in between jobs. Glad I got to smoke one though.


I'd love to try one, but I'm going to try Anejo series first. Allegedly they are similar with half the price. I like peppery cigars.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

So last night I went to enjoy a Cornelius & Anthony Venganza and wouldn't you know it that right above the top cigar band was a pin prick that had to occur during manufacture. This screwed up the entire smoking processs unless you had a finger covering said hole. This is my second issue with C&A construction. I do love the Daddy Mac cigars and haven't had any issues with these but they don't seem to have very thick wrappers on their habano wrapper sticks (Venganza) and I won't be buying these again.


Okay I will just let that go. This morning I had a shaded under crown and was seriously impressed on how much I enjoyed this one now that they have had some rest. So much better with humidor time, that I might like them even more than their darker skinned brothers. Enjoyable from foot to nub. Sorry no pictures as I am trying to set up a new printer. HP is out of my life for good and hoping this cannon with loads of third party ink should last a lifetime or at least 5 years.


----------



## Ethernaut05

@Rondo big thanks today for this bomb. Allowed me 1hr of peace, jazz, cappuccino and this smooth Nub Cameroon!! Thx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Starting today on the lighter side. Undercrown Shade 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Good stuff!


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> So last night I went to enjoy a Cornelius & Anthony Venganza and wouldn't you know it that right above the top cigar band was a pin prick that had to occur during manufacture. This screwed up the entire smoking processs unless you had a finger covering said hole. This is my second issue with C&A construction. I do love the Daddy Mac cigars and haven't had any issues with these but they don't seem to have very thick wrappers on their habano wrapper sticks (Venganza) and I won't be buying these again.
> 
> Okay I will just let that go. This morning I had a shaded under crown and was seriously impressed on how much I enjoyed this one now that they have had some rest. So much better with humidor time, that I might like them even more than their darker skinned brothers. Enjoyable from foot to nub. Sorry no pictures as I am trying to set up a new printer. HP is out of my life for good and hoping this cannon with loads of third party ink should last a lifetime or at least 5 years.


I'll give it a try and let you know what I think. I didn't enjoy the daddy mac that much. Not enough flavor for me. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Famous' Nica Selection 6000 ROTT.

Very surprised by this one. I was expecting it to be a bit green and bitter. But it's nutty, creamy with a heck of kick. It's one of those cigars that smells/tastes quintessential. Might be bundle-worthy. I'm going to let a couple rest.

Beautiful, white ash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I most definately have a deeper appreciation for this than I did when I first started out.
















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I most definately have a deeper appreciation for this than I did when I first started out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


can you imagine if you started on that?


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> can you imagine if you started on that?


This was actually one of the first fine cigars I did try. A good friend I work with gave me one of these and, a RP Decade. I enjoyed it then (a lot) but, after time I suppose experience and, patients has made it become so much better. I'm thinking I need one a month now 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Got the heat cranking in the workshop/smoke shack. Winds gusting to 35mph.








Not a bad celabatory smoke after my first 5k in 6 years. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

@Champagne InHand that cigar was very good once you get passed the first third. Maybe do to it being young, but after that harsh start it smoothed out into a nice earth and slight spice smoke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Last couple days in PV. Went up in the jungle to my Mexican Brother Chuey's place. Nice little restaurant on the river. Took a cab up and walked back, no buses here. Stoping at every tienda on the way into town for a cold Pacifico. Fired up a well aged Oliva Melanio for the walk. Finished up at the water purification plant, about halfway to town. Fun times. I'm gonna miss it until we come back in February.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Joya Red robusto



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

The padillas I got in a bomb were so good I had to pick a couple more up. Getting cool so out came the heater. Is it weird I'm wearing shorts by a heater??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

About to light into this huge thing thanks to @BaconandEggs from my first PIF. This might take a while. 
Ave Maria Holy Grail


----------



## Sprouthog

LADC MA Beiicoso


----------



## csk415

Tedder87 said:


> About to light into this huge thing thanks to @BaconandEggs from my first PIF. This might take a while.
> Ave Maria Holy Grail


That's going to take a while. Better make a snack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> The padillas I got in a bomb were so good I had to pick a couple more up. Getting cool so out came the heater. Is it weird I'm wearing shorts by a heater??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a Padilla Dominus on deck for later tonight. Brought 15 cigars along. Think I have 5 left. It's been a good trip.


----------



## Tedder87

csk415 said:


> Tedder87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to light into this huge thing thanks to @BaconandEggs from my first PIF. This might take a while.
> Ave Maria Holy Grail
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to take a while. Better make a snack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Better. I made a drink. One wasn't enough, I'm on number three now and about half way through it. It's good though. Very similar to the Diesels to me, which makes sense. Or maybe it's because that's kind of what I was expecting coming from another AJ Fernandez stick. The Diesels are the only other smoke of his I've had to compare it to.


----------



## Ams417

Got the Padilla going, with a Michelada. Life is good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> Got the Padilla going, with a Michelada. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. They are good. Liked the first one so much i picked up a couple more on our anniversary trip to frisco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Over amd hour and a half and it is finally finished. It was great from start to finish.


----------



## Tom87

Breakfast 
First Crux!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Gold, nugget


----------



## MikeFox87

Quick one before guests arrive for football- going for broke in my DFS acct, don't fail me, Mariota lol


----------



## WABOOM

MikeFox87 said:


> Quick one before guests arrive for football- going for broke in my DFS acct, don't fail me, Mariota lol


Dell Financial Services?


----------



## lukecro

Nice nutty finish. Goes great with a nice strong cup.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87

WABOOM said:


> Dell Financial Services?


Daily Fantasy Sports. I gamble too much &#128556;


----------



## arx0n

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Smoothest Tatuaje I've had to date


----------



## smokestoofast

EP Inch. What a great blend. Reminds me of that one or two La Gloria originals you get from a box that really light up your pallet.


----------



## smokestoofast

This has been a great smoke. Typical burn issues of large ring gauge but easy smoke. Had to put it down for some er.... well... personal business, but the relight was actually very surprising. Picked up right where it left off.


----------



## Regiampiero

La Palina while messing with my phone and camera app. I blame you @Rondo.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

What a gorgeous wrapper. Pairs surprisingly well with my DIPA


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> What a gorgeous wrapper. Pairs surprisingly well with my DIPA


I've had this one before and nubbed it to 1/4 inch. BTW what DIPA did you have?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

@WABOOM.. never tried the Nica line, what are you thoughts on that one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've had this one before and nubbed it to 1/4 inch. BTW what DIPA did you have?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Big Sur DIPA from Barrelhouse Brewco in Paso Robles. It was solid.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoying RP Decade while watching Ash vs Evil Dead. 








Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RAGE toro. With both garage doors shut its freezing in NE. First snow today only flurries but DAMN..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> @WABOOM.. never tried the Nica line, what are you thoughts on that one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The regular Nica Libres are great. This is my first Potencia. This is either a poor example, or this blend isn't for me. It's very woody and not complex. Or maybe they just need a ton of time in the humidor. I bailed on it at the halfway point and grabbed a Super Premium 2nds Villazon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> The regular Nica Libres are great. This is my first Potencia. This is either a poor example, or this blend isn't for me. It's very woody and not complex. Or maybe they just need a ton of time in the humidor. I bailed on it at the halfway point and grabbed a Super Premium 2nds Villazon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Thats good to know thanks. See those Nicas all the time at killer prices. Lots of mixed reviews, but im gonna grab some soon. Also found those Super premiums 2nds and will be ordering also. Thanks ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Thats good to know thanks. See those Nicas all the time at killer prices. Lots of mixed reviews, but im gonna grab some soon. Also found those Super premiums 2nds and will be ordering also. Thanks ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
The Nica"s are a great value smoke. I've had a couple from PIFs and, picked up a 5er recently from the devils site. Boxes can be found for under $50. Something to keep on hand IMHO. I love the AB 2nds too. Can't wait to try the Villazon 2nd .

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

hey just to clarify, I love the regular Nica Libre. But the Nica Libre Potencia that I tried tonight was not a good experience.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> hey just to clarify, I love the regular Nica Libre. But the Nica Libre Potencia that I tried tonight was not a good experience.


I've never had the one you had tonight. The regular Nica is a great smoke. I was $3 away from a box of some special anniversary Nica on the devils site not too long ago. That's what I get for going to bed  I figured if they suck I'd have a bunch of moocher smokes.


----------



## csk415

Flor de Olivia on a chilly night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Kuuts Connecticut

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Orange banded Rocky Edge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Flying pig. It is good. My first undercrown. Going to need to try some different sizes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> hey just to clarify, I love the regular Nica Libre. But the Nica Libre Potencia that I tried tonight was not a good experience.


I bought a 5er of the Potencia a while back. The first one ROTT was awful and after about a month of rest they're still terrible. I've got a somewhat high tolerance for cheap smokes, but I ditched both of them after about an inch and a half. They're best for kindling at this point.

IMO, don't waste your money and just buy the regular Nicas, which I really love.


----------



## poppajon75

Villazon Premium Factory 2nd. @WABOOM, this is very good. It reminds me of another cigar I really enjoy from their factory  I'll be designating some room for more of these. Thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Evil weekend weather with Winter gale storm warning from Friday night through tonight. I did manage a short story while clearing some snow. These gusts of wind are the worst. 50+ mph. Need to inspect the siding on the house as something has twice crashed into it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@WABOOM. Seems you started something. Better double up on your next order those gars are gonna be flyin LOL...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

IMO, don't waste your money and just buy the regular Nicas, which I really love.[/QUOTE]

Nuf said brother. Setting an order this week...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@ MidwestToker for the above quote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

...they are friggin' fantastic.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking an Illusione Rothschild during a dog walk 1/2 a mile through the snow drifts whilst being pelted with sleet. The silly red hound loved it. All but the pelting. Now back in the tub and my nub is getting there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I had to


----------



## Sprouthog

The Pope of Greenwich Village


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I had to


Now im just jealous..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this Oscuro wrapper? This thing looks black.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron 5000 after a long walk through the woods all bundled up. Suns out now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## csk415

All these pictures and talk of snow. Damn north Texas can't make up its mind. Didn't get a pic but had a Nica earlier. So here's a pic of sunshine upper 70's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Here fishy fishy....








MUWAT Baitfish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Master collection 2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Is this Oscuro wrapper? This thing looks black.


It is...and it was nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Rondo said:


> View attachment 96841


Can't go wrong there, one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

JR Nicaraguan Factory Overruns in torpedo. Getting much sweeter with some rest. Solid Cuban-seed stogie. Taking advantage of likely the last week of outdoor weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke. I'll have to pickup another fiver.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Nice stick for a Friday....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good smoke. I'll have to pickup another fiver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The Devils got them all day. Great smoke.!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Nat Sherman 1930. Needed some alone time and a smoke today. 

Found out a lot of bad stuff has happened in the 10 days I've been gone. My wife lost an uncle to a sudden heart attack, one of my drivers crashed a truck and was seriously injured, another of my employees was arrested and faces some very serious charges I won't openly discuss here due to the nature of the accusations. I've got some work to due when I get back in the office tomorrow.


----------



## Tedder87

This is nice while I battle my algebra class. I was to stupid to pay attention to it in high school so now I have to take it 12 years later when I try to go back to college. I hate math.


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> Nat Sherman 1930. Needed some alone time and a smoke today.
> 
> Found out a lot of bad stuff has happened in the 10 days I've been gone. My wife lost an uncle to a sudden heart attack, one of my drivers crashed a truck and was seriously injured, another of my employees was arrested and faces some very serious charges I won't openly discuss here due to the nature of the accusations. I've got some work to due when I get back in the office tomorrow.


My condolences to you and the Mrs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That band is pretty nice. Kudos to whomever thought it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje Miami, noellas (corona)
TUESDAY!


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Tatuaje Miami, noellas (corona)
> TUESDAY!












Tats all around...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Tats all around...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just finished a Tat Havana VI. Very enjoyable now that it's had a good humidor rest in its own box. Sorry no photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

nothing tonight, but this afternoon I had one of my Man 'O War Puro Authenticos (about 5 min off the truck).


Little bitty belicoso, but man, it grabbed me by the sack and body slammed me (in a good way, I think).


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

It's about -4C outside but not windy so I braved the cold as I wanted a cigar. So I had a CAO Gold Robusto a very short while ago with a cup of coffee.

I'm gonna be a sad panda when it's definately too cold to smoke outside.


----------



## Kidvegas

lroy76 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Norteno, hands down one of my top 5 cigars. None on hand at the moment. Soon to be rectified..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

It f*n knocked me out!

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

arx0n said:


> It f*n knocked me out!
> 
> Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


Not familiar with this one. More info?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

^Rocky Patel Super Ligero robusto.

Full strength which I'm not used to such a cigar, yet. I enjoy more a mild to medium strength at the moment.

I'm not saying I didn't enjoyed it, just that its strong spice flavor knocked me out even after dinner.

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> Nat Sherman 1930. Needed some alone time and a smoke today.
> 
> Found out a lot of bad stuff has happened in the 10 days I've been gone. My wife lost an uncle to a sudden heart attack, one of my drivers crashed a truck and was seriously injured, another of my employees was arrested and faces some very serious charges I won't openly discuss here due to the nature of the accusations. I've got some work to due when I get back in the office tomorrow.


Sounds like that Nat needs to be accompanied by two fingers of scotch. Sorry for all your troubles man, and condolences for you're wife's uncle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Those are for better in the morning before breakfast. That way you don't have the whole day worth of stress built up. The days activities and supper is what kicks your butt...


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. Love these. Only 34F but partly sunny and no wind. Just got back from dog walking. Need to finish the stick. Have the MODUS tool ready. 









Ugh I hate Tapatalk updates. Why do they need to be messing with the photos again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MB3 Robusto









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Never been disappointed with these.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

ScottinAZ said:


> nothing tonight, but this afternoon I had one of my Man 'O War Puro Authenticos (about 5 min off the truck).
> 
> Little bitty belicoso, but man, it grabbed me by the sack and body slammed me (in a good way, I think).


I have Coronas in regular and maduro resting. Had one ROTT and it was heavy. This one is no joke, awaiting impatiently to smoke another one.


----------



## Regiampiero

3 cigars per week are here and I also dusted off my heater. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

The holiday weekend has commenced.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

Champagne InHand said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. Love these. Only 34F but partly sunny and no wind. Just got back from dog walking. Need to finish the stick. Have the MODUS tool ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I hate Tapatalk updates. Why do they need to be messing with the photos again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ooooh that looks tasty. May have to have the same tonight.

Yep, Thats what I had as well. You guys are such a BAD INFLUENCE..... either that, or Im easily influenced.....


----------



## Ethernaut05

38°. Bundled up. Enjoying the hell outta this EP! Another amazing bomb gift from @Rondo much thx brother. This baby does NOT disappoint!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

Trying out this bad boy. Pretty tasty so far. Enjoying a cool evening in Texas with my wife, dog and a fire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

arx0n said:


> It f*n knocked me out!
> 
> Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


One of the ridiculously strong cigars that I thoroughly enjoy. It tastes like green chili, and having been born in New Mexico, I really respect that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Nica at a great cigar bar. It's sad how rare cigar bars are becoming...

Also, I've been chewing just a tiny hole on these lately. The draw is just so loose that I find myself smoking these way too hot. Anyone else do this with cigars that you know have loose draws?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside as it's not windy and -1C 

I'm watching the light snowfall and having a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso. Which happens to be the last stick out of my CAO Champions II sampler that I got back in September.


----------



## poppajon75

MidwestToker said:


> Nica at a great cigar bar. It's sad how rare cigar bars are becoming...
> 
> Also, I've been chewing just a tiny hole on these lately. The draw is just so loose that I find myself smoking these way too hot. Anyone else do this with cigars that you know have loose draws?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a thought but, maybe a punch would work on smokes with a loose draw. They don't open the head up as much as a guillotine cutter. If it's too tight you can always open it up a little at a time.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CHs Four Kicks. Decent after a year in the box. Cigars teach patience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

regular A (not AAA). These are just ok. I wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## Cibao Valley

CLE Corojo


----------



## AZ330FZL

Warped Wednesday and some Phase 10 with the fiancé. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

F55 and Bulleit rye on a cold and non smoking hotel patio.


----------



## arx0n

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! First time getting out to have a smoke in weeks. I've been so busy with work and was sick but finally found some time before the bird goes in the oven.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Perfect day for a new cigar. This one is providing a very happy experience..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

My first VSG. Nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to finish up a Caldwell JV Gibraltor but freezing my hands off. Have to dine at the in laws
and inn this weather no place to smoke a good stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Pre-dinner 2007 Opus X bought from @JohnnyFlake

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro2032

This was a mighty fine after dinner smoke...
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Today I'm enjoying my first LP no.9, courtesy of @azmadurolover.


----------



## MidwestToker

Happy Turkey Day, y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ooaysmoming a CH Headley Grange I bought in Corona size. WTF? Is the reasoning behind not finding almost anything in Corona vitolas any longer? Really it and Corona Jr are some if my favorite vitolas. Less than half a box left. Bummer as it's a good but much stronger smoke than the boxed shaped robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Happy Thanksgiving Day everyone. Halfway through this Las Calaveras 2014 right now.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy Thanksgiving all. No gar today hanging with the family. Had some beer today before the bird.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Stogiepuffer said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all. No gar today hanging with the family. Had some beer today before the bird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I love Sierra Nevada Celebration

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I love Sierra Nevada Celebration
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


The celebration is good but too sweet for my tastes. Torpedo was my fav.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Only seems fit to smoke another one generously passed on to me by another PUFF brother.














I really do enjoy these. Thank you @Rondo.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Pre and post dinner


----------



## Chris80

Padron 3000 Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Finally home after eating at my family's then the wife's. I've got a belly full of good food, now I'm going to enjoy this undercrown and the last couple of my Sam Adam's Oktoberfest that I've been hanging on to. They should really run these a little longer than they do, my favorite beer.


----------



## csk415

So far it's been so so with a tight draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

La Aurora Preferidos- Emerald.
Found it to be a quality smoke- surprisingly smooth and well balanced.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

I want to go outside and enjoy a cigar. It's actually warm outside seems really nice. Unfortunately I'm sick and I guess it wouldn't be a good idea. Seeing all u enjoying those beautiful cigars is making me jealous!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another Regius Exclusivo USA. Cant believe i waited so long to try this. One of my new top 5's...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tom87 said:


> I want to go outside and enjoy a cigar. It's actually warm outside seems really nice. Unfortunately I'm sick and I guess it wouldn't be a good idea. Seeing all u enjoying those beautiful cigars is making me jealous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear your a bit under the weather bro. Just think how great that first cigar will taste ounce your better. Make sure it's a good one ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Kidvegas said:


> Sorry to hear your a bit under the weather bro. Just think how great that first cigar will taste ounce your better. Make sure it's a good one ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## JDom58

Jamie Garcia Limited Edition, what a phenomenal start!!


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> Nica at a great cigar bar. It's sad how rare cigar bars are becoming...
> 
> Also, I've been chewing just a tiny hole on these lately. The draw is just so loose that I find myself smoking these way too hot. Anyone else do this with cigars that you know have loose draws?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 3 within 10 miles of my house. I consider myself lucky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Tom87 said:


> I want to go outside and enjoy a cigar. It's actually warm outside seems really nice. Unfortunately I'm sick and I guess it wouldn't be a good idea. Seeing all u enjoying those beautiful cigars is making me jealous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Hope you feel better, but if it's the flu just kill it with a LFD. It always works with me. Or maybe it's the pint of Nyquil I take before it, who can be sure?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sitting here at the lounge trying my last C&A. So far this is my favorite. Very smooth with a little woody sweetness. It must be a cameroon even though they say it's an habano. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Sitting here at the lounge trying my last C&A. So far this is my favorite. Very smooth with a little woody sweetness. It must be a cameroon even though they say it's an habano.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Can't see the picture. Don't use highest definition if using Tapatalk. I hate when they update the photo part of the app.

The Venganza is the habanos seed wrapper of C&A. The Cameroon I believe is the Daddy Mac.

I smoked 2 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme. Realized that I missed these Epernay so much that, I took adventure of SBC Black Friday offer and bought 30 of the smaller La Petit.

25% off but the whacky dollar increments.

Only 20% if less than $200, but to me these are better than the best habanos I have enjoyed.

This will be my go to for Winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

I ordered a bunch of singles off Famous a while back for pretty cheap. This is the first. 7-20-4 Maduro. Pretty tasty. Burning well for a 60.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Can't see the picture. Don't use highest definition if using Tapatalk. I hate when they update the photo part of the app.
> 
> The Venganza is the habanos seed wrapper of C&A. The Cameroon I believe is the Daddy Mac.
> 
> I smoked 2 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme. Realized that I missed these Epernay so much that, I took adventure of SBC Black Friday offer and bought 30 of the smaller La Petit.
> 
> 25% off but the whacky dollar increments.
> 
> Only 20% if less than $200, but to me these are better than the best habanos I have enjoyed.
> 
> This will be my go to for Winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the cornelius. It's supposed to be an Ecuadorian habano, but it sure didn't taste like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> Nica at a great cigar bar. It's sad how rare cigar bars are becoming...
> 
> Also, I've been chewing just a tiny hole on these lately. The draw is just so loose that I find myself smoking these way too hot. Anyone else do this with cigars that you know have loose draws?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a punch instead of my cutter on Nica sticks. I have noticed the draw a little loose on them as well if I don't use the punch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

WABOOM said:


>


How did you like that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

A Rosa Cuba to start the evening

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Just wow. What a great flavor almost reminds me of the padron line. Spectacular cigar..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

steve_3664 said:


> How did you like that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are good, and construction is very good. A nice smooth middle of the road mild/medium. The problem is they just aren't really worth the price. Too many other options available. Its a reliable smoke no doubt.


----------



## WABOOM

Maduro. Thanks to @poppajon75 .
Well after all the food the last couple days I think this cigar is really what I needed, because it is super good.


----------



## Cibao Valley

AB Sanctum:
One year of humidor time......solid smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

Antiguedad and double red IPA. I've struggled with this cigar in the past but it's my best friend tonight!


----------



## steve_3664

WABOOM said:


> They are good, and construction is very good. A nice smooth middle of the road mild/medium. The problem is they just aren't really worth the price. Too many other options available. Its a reliable smoke no doubt.


Good to know, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round 1 cherry for me. 








Round 2









Best friend in town for the holiday weekend and too many shenanigans going on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Westside Threat said:


> Antiguedad and double red IPA. I've struggled with this cigar in the past but it's my best friend tonight!


Got your sticks mixed up there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Stuck in traffic... Brun del Ré Gold, Torpedo Inmenso.

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Regiampiero said:


> Westside Threat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antiguedad and double red IPA. I've struggled with this cigar in the past but it's my best friend tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Got your sticks mixed up there?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ha! And so I did. Which explains why it actually smoked well for once. I had been wine tasting since 10am...clearly half blind at that point


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Bro2032

Lunch break smoke..









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Bro2032 said:


> Lunch break smoke..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What's your favorite of the HC cigars? I often see those for dirt cheap and never know which one to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro2032

MidwestToker said:


> What's your favorite of the HC cigars? I often see those for dirt cheap and never know which one to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a huge fan of the maduro "Black", but this Criollo is mighty good.. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

One of my favs leather, wood and pepper. Picking up more nuances now that I've taken a break.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@Rondo. Found the ElCobre so far so good, a very unique flavor profile unlike any cigar I've had. No singles so had to buy 25 for $100. I think its a winner.

THANKS !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> @Rondo. Found the ElCobre so far so good, a very unique flavor profile unlike any cigar I've had. No singles so had to buy 25 for $100. I think its a winner.
> 
> THANKS !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe you launched into a 25 count bundle without smoking one first!!!!! I love those. but I gotta estimate that they are probably only for less than 1/4 of cigar smokers.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I can't believe you launched into a 25 count bundle without smoking one first!!!!! I love those. but I gotta estimate that they are probably only for less than 1/4 of cigar smokers.


No doubt about the quick buy. I am a huge fan of the full bodied full strength smokes, and also not shy about jumping in head first, LOL..

25 for a $100 figured what the hell. If they suck always pawn'em to the mooches. Took @WABOOM and @Rondo word for it. Not disappointed at all..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I dare ya to take one down tomorrow morning before you do anything else...


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I dare ya to take one down tomorrow morning before you do anything else...


Double dog dare LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Robusto. Pfffft.
I crumble those on my eggs while puffing on the Churchill.


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> Robusto. Pfffft.
> I crumble those on my eggs while puffing on the Churchill.


Dare I ask what you do with petite coronas? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

The best part of being new to cigars is that I'm always excited about trying new ones. So I'll be excited almost every time I fire one up. This LADC Mi Amor from @Rondo is no exception.







I'm pretty sure I'm going to go into a diabetic coma after this chocolate bomb. This is just amazing!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

MidwestToker said:


> What's your favorite of the HC cigars? I often see those for dirt cheap and never know which one to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I buy HC's often. The Habano2 and Maduro2 are excellent cigars for the price. The original maduro is good too. The Grand Limitado is very good. I don't have any experience with the Connecticut's.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

House blend cigar









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

...little catching up to do...

As promised, because I was already looking to get my hands on one, I lit up this Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion right away from @AZ330FZL and the reunion PIF.

LOVED IT! Will be on the look out for these.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Holy sheet did thing taste like it was soaked in salt water! Never experienced this before and searches indicate this is not the norm for this smoke. It was only 6 weeks from ROTT, but I think it got pissed on and rolled up in a sweaty sock. DID NOT FINISH.

Seriously though: anyone ever get a salty stick?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hmm, guess I didn't get a pic, but to purge that salts tickets, I went with one of those baccarat cigars. It was surprisingly good .










Good smoke, but I do keep loosing the entire cherry - wtf?


----------



## steve_3664

Nice light smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

AAA, gordo. Working my way thru my 5 Vegas'. Next spring Im gonna have plenty of rested premiums waiting for me.
these AAA's are actually pretty decent with ~6 months on them (and they're $2)


----------



## AZ330FZL

SoCal Gunner said:


> ...little catching up to do...
> 
> As promised, because I was already looking to get my hands on one, I lit up this Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion right away from @AZ330FZL and the reunion PIF.
> 
> LOVED IT! Will be on the look out for these.


Glad you liked it, they are pretty tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Quesada 40th Anniversary
Had two of these this weekend. Smooth, tasteful, complex. 
Mr Quesada has come through again. One of the best cigars I've had all year.


----------



## Westside Threat

Saison with Saison


----------



## ScottinAZ

just a simple CI Anniversary box press toro this morning.


----------



## Kidvegas

Lounge with my girl. Me 64 She JG reserva conni. Great way to finish a spectacular weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

No picture but I just had my first Romacraft Cromagnon Aquitaine Cranium. Fantastic cigar. Definitely one of the best I've had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Pardon 1964 Maduro


----------



## tonyzoc

Primer Mundo La Hermandad


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Chris80 said:


> No picture but I just had my first Romacraft Cromagnon Aquitaine Cranium. Fantastic cigar. Definitely one of the best I've had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! One of my favs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

One of my all time favs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural, quandrum. I really like these a lot.


----------



## csk415

arx0n said:


> Stuck in traffic... Brun del Ré Gold, Torpedo Inmenso.
> 
> Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


That plug almost looks photoshopped. You need gas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> The best part of being new to cigars is that I'm always excited about trying new ones. So I'll be excited almost every time I fire one up. This LADC Mi Amor from @Rondo is no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to go into a diabetic coma after this chocolate bomb. This is just amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Those are very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

WOAM. This was gifted to me so I don't know how old the stick is. But knowing the sender it has some years on it. Every Fuente I've had with age has been great and this is no exception. I was fighting the pull a bit so I clipped a bit more off the head, what a difference! Smoking like a dream


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft, Illusione, Padron, some Caldwell's have truly become my most favorite cigars. La Palina are great as are many other NC brands. 

I do love Fuente but for the price, I just usually look elsewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro2032

Joya De Nicaragua Antaño dark corojo.. a little stout first thing, but Very Nice.!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

On my quest to catch up on PIF smokes I came across this Diesel from @Hudabear.







I'm unsure which one this is. The vitola is almost like that of a Short Story being tapered at the foot but not closed. The head was a perfecto style. What I can tell is that I like this a lot. Like every other AJF cigar I've tried it started out with a peppery and, spice kick that mellows pretty quick. Now it's definately going into a sweet leather with just mild spice.







Awesome smoke and, love this vitola. I'm so very glad that I received one from @Ams417 in a PIF also. I'm already looking forward to smoking it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@poppajon75

I believe that is the Diesel Grind.. Awesome smoke..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> @poppajon75
> 
> I believe that is the Diesel Grind.. Awesome smoke..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This smoke is a roller coaster that you don't want to end. Love it!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Kidvegas said:


> @poppajon75
> 
> I believe that is the Diesel Grind.. Awesome smoke..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken it's a Hair of the Dog in the salamone vitola.


----------



## poppajon75

Hudabear said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's a Hair of the Dog in the salamone vitola.


Just looked that up and, it does appear to be a Hair of the Dog. Just looked at one vendor and, they're sold out. Understandably so.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

I stand corrected the band looked more blue than white to me. Either way the Hair is another great diesel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> No picture but I just had my first Romacraft Cromagnon Aquitaine Cranium. Fantastic cigar. Definitely one of the best I've had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had the Aquitaine Ecuadorian Habano ligero wrapper before, but the CT Broadleaf wrapper version on the Cranium is a fine smoke!...


----------



## Chris80

I walked into my b&m and told the guy I know there i wanted to try something new and he recommended that. I am glad he did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@poppajon75

Thought i had a few more of these laying around, and what do ya know..
Killer gar another AJF that rocks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Serie G, robusto. Had this a year or more and its much better than that fresh G that I smoked last week. I do like G's but apparently I need em rested.


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> @poppajon75
> 
> Thought i had a few more of these laying around, and what do ya know..
> Killer gar another AJF that rocks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one looks pretty tasty. Which one is that?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> That one looks pretty tasty. Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


The Grind that i mentioned. The band is definitely more blue than your photo. It's in the shape of the Unholy Cocktail
4.5x 56 i believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Received this in a bomb from @TCstr8 after the blind reunion PIF. This thing is great. They are getting added to my rotation for sure. Thanks again brother.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing up a Caldwell JV. Love these little guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Warped Guardian of the Farm

Only in the 1st third but nice so far. Peppery cedar just transitioned into a smooth nutty cream.

2nd third transitioned into a leather, and for the first time on any stick I'm getting a minty streak on the center of my tongue that is continuing into the last third. Impressive.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Really digging this. Not a strong cigar but a medium with a impressive flavor profile, highly enjoyable..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

*CAO Italia*

my only smoke of the day was a CAO Italia . first Italia I have had . good overall flavor but a tight draw , had to poke it.


----------



## csk415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

gunnersguru said:


> my only smoke of the day was a CAO Italia . first Italia I have had . good overall flavor but a tight draw , had to poke it.


I've only had this once, but the single I had I really liked. Looking to get Gondola one of these days


----------



## MidwestToker

My stash of three 5-packs is getting thin on these. Time to start thinking about a box. They're just perfect. A long smoke considering the vitola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first Oliva Serie V Robusto (a.k.a the Double Robusto according to some sites) from my Oliva Serie V sampler earlier.

I guess 5 weeks of rest isn't enough for these as it was pretty ammonia-ish. I guess that's what I get for trying to take advantage of the still-ok weather and having a smoke outside earlier.. 

For future reference, what is the right term for this stick as it's 5X54. Is it a Serie V Robusto or a double Robusto??


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Quesada Holiday Keg:
This was recommended at the B&M and turned out to be very good. 
Being that they just recently came out, I figured it should be even better with a long rest so I took a couple home for aging.


----------



## Kidvegas

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first Oliva Serie V Robusto (a.k.a the Double Robusto according to some sites) from my Oliva Serie V sampler earlier.
> 
> I guess 5 weeks of rest isn't enough for these as it was pretty ammonia-ish. I guess that's what I get for trying to take advantage of the still-ok weather and having a smoke outside earlier..
> 
> For future reference, what is the right term for this stick as it's 5X54. Is it a Serie V Robusto or a double Robusto??


You are correct it's the Double Robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattaman

BV 500


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Flor de Valle. This one was excellent. I hope I can find cigars like this in Nicaragua on the cheap. Greats sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first Oliva Serie V Robusto (a.k.a the Double Robusto according to some sites) from my Oliva Serie V sampler earlier.
> 
> I guess 5 weeks of rest isn't enough for these as it was pretty ammonia-ish. I guess that's what I get for trying to take advantage of the still-ok weather and having a smoke outside earlier..
> 
> For future reference, what is the right term for this stick as it's 5X54. Is it a Serie V Robusto or a double Robusto??


Well I remember my first V very well, it was last summer, I grabbed it in a B&M store and consumed it righway. It was just georgeus, I loved it. Sorry to hear you weren't fully satisfied.
As if it goes to its format, they call it "Double Robusto", as it is somewhat larger than classic, 5x50 Robusto. Although ex. CAO calls their 5x56 simply Robusto. Just in case it was too easy, bro


----------



## talisker10

My first illusione rothschilde. What a tasty smoke, cocoa, earth, sweet salty nuts, spice. Are all illusione cigars this good?





































Damn good smoke.


----------



## caЯЯibsmoker

Padrón Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Maduro 

Top norch cigar.


----------



## poppajon75

Another new one to me! This one comes from @OneStrangeOne and, appears to be a lancero. Popping my Tatuaje cherry on this one.








This is the first time I have ever picked up any liquorice in a cigar. It also had a real deep earth and, dark chocolate on the retro.







This is a real treat! Thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Been wanting to try these for a while, found tonight a the B&M. Hope it lives up to expectations..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Another new one to me! This one comes from @OneStrangeOne and, appears to be a lancero. Popping my Tatuaje cherry on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have ever picked up any liquorice in a cigar. It also had a real deep earth and, dark chocolate on the retro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a real treat! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Tatuaje Tuesday!!! did you you post it there too?


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday!!! did you you post it there too?


I have not yet but I will. I'm gonna nub this one. ... mmmmmmmm good!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje Havana VI, lancero


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loved that cigar ROTT, but put the rest of the box down until next Halloween. Can only imagine what it will be like then.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Went with a V-Cut and lit it up, so far so good.


----------



## Tedder87

About to set fire to Mt first Cain. Had these resting for a few months now. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## WABOOM

Went with a V-Cut and lit it up, so far so good.[/QUOTE]

I find myself using the V cutter more than a guillotine. Except obviously on torpedos. Its great. Sometimes I cut an X with it too.


----------



## Rondo

The V is great for torps.
Give it a go on your next one, Boomer.


----------



## steve_3664

WABOOM said:


> Went with a V-Cut and lit it up, so far so good.


I find myself using the V cutter more than a guillotine. Except obviously on torpedos. Its great. Sometimes I cut an X with it too.[/QUOTE]

When do u use a punch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> The V is great for torps.
> Give it a go on your next one, Boomer.


how the heck do ya cut a torp with a V cutter?


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Loved that cigar ROTT, but put the rest of the box down until next Halloween. Can only imagine what it will be like then.


It was a pretty good smoke. Started off a little peppery but settled in quite nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Davidoff Escurio:
Nice, classy smoke.


----------



## Rondo

WABOOM said:


> how the heck do ya cut a torp with a V cutter?


Just slide the apex into the groove of your cutter.


----------



## Cibao Valley

WABOOM said:


> how the heck do ya cut a torp with a V cutter?


You can cut anything with a V cutter. It's actually great on torpedoes. You just cut it right at the tip and if need be, you cut it down some more to your prefferred draw. V cuts help keep the wrapper intact. 
Try it.


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> Just slide the apex into the groove of your cutter.
> 
> View attachment 97417


jeez I feel dumb! I automatically discounted the idea of it because I thought it wouldn't work. I see now that it will fit right into the gap!


----------



## WABOOM

[/QUOTE]

When do u use a punch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]
I used to punch but basically never do now. I wasn't seeing any benefit.


----------



## Westside Threat

Illusione 888 & Balcones Texas Single Malt


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Enjoying a tasty Excalibur 
Thanks for this hour of relaxing goes to @WABOOM 










Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A necessary expenditure..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Excellent smoke! One of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I do enjoy a Yuengling with cigars on occasion and, it's been a while since I've had a G.
















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

poppajon75 said:


> I do enjoy a Yuengling with cigars on occasion and, it's been a while since I've had a G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


So jealous of you sipping on the Yuengling, can't get it out here 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> So jealous of you sipping on the Yuengling, can't get it out here
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I went to high school in western PA and, may have indulged in quite a few Yuenglings at many a bonfire parties. ... Love it!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

When I lived on the east coast I had the fridge stocked with Yuengling at all times😁
I always get a bunch when I travel out that way, so far Louisiana is the farthest west I've found it

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying to kick this cold out with a nice maduro. At least I'm guessing it's good because I can't taste a whole lot. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

AB Raices Cubana, toro gordo. Thanks to @Regiampiero . Its 42° F right now and I wanted to fire up one of this big ringers. I love how earthy most Honduran cigars are. Mineral-y.
smelled of manure (a good thing)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Adding a couple more strings of Christmas lights, enjoying a cigar.

Been unseasonably cold (I know, I know... "California Cold"- after all, being originally from Illinois I know what real cold is), so I'm going to have to find some smaller smokes.


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Adding a couple more strings of Christmas lights, enjoying a cigar.
> 
> Been unseasonably cold (I know, I know... "California Cold"- after all, being originally from Illinois I know what real cold is), so I'm going to have to find some smaller smokes.


the Platinum is a great smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Getting better as it goes !!! I really crank on these bigger cigars... first third went pretty quick.


----------



## WABOOM

I'm tapping out!


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I'm tapping out!


I see those cigars all the time online, haven't pulled the trigger. What would you say is the strength. Thanks in advance..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> I'm tapping out!


lol, I had a feeling that would happen. There's enough tobacco in those sticks to go on vision quest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Also, is it just my Tapatalk or is everything getting posted twice? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> Also, is it just my Tapatalk or is everything getting posted twice?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Mine did some ghost posting yesterday. .. I edited a post and it came out as a reply. .. Taptalk problems 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> I see those cigars all the time online, haven't pulled the trigger. What would you say is the strength. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Body and strength are both medium but being that I smoked the large ring gauge it felt stronger (like most big cigars do) and I also tend to double puff on the big cigars. I liked the flavors, I'm sure that this is a really good cigar in a smaller size. I'm going to buy some.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ditto on the double puffing big ring gars, takes time to get the smoke flowing. Med body sounds good thats as light as i like'em. Also agree on the smaller ring, most of my purchases lately have been no bigger than 54.

Thanks for the feedback 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've seen there's also not box pressed Avo Syncro Nicaragua Fogata. On my wish list.


----------



## Kidvegas

AJ Mayimbe. Bought last wek on sale for $80 a box of 10. Serious gar I'm a huge AJ fan and this is another hit..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Review in progress. ...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Review in progress. ...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Standing by


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Review in progress. ...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Bring it on brother..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Be patient brothers. I've got my little notebook out for this one 









I'll leave this teaser here for ya...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Hoyo with some whiskey. I like these. Spicy with toasted nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Be patient brothers. I've got my little notebook out for this one
> I'll leave this teaser here for ya...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


A notebook!? You fell in love! This made me very curious about this cigar.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@TRAFICANTE 2016 Review for the Sinaloa is posted. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V torpedo with a V cut @Rondo @Cibao Valley it works! LOL


----------



## MidwestToker

Now I'm on to a Leccia Luchador. That man makes fine cigars. I love both the white and black and now this one is great. San Andreas wrapper with a habano binder, what more could you ask for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I'd like to get a v cutter, never tried it. Any recommendations?


----------



## WABOOM

Westside Threat said:


> I'd like to get a v cutter, never tried it. Any recommendations?


I've been using a cheapie for quite a while now. like $5 on ebay so I can only recommend that. You might love it. I do. Someday I'll get a more expensive one but til then this one is great.


----------



## csk415

Just fired it up. Seems to be a light to medium smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

I'm a big fan of AJ Fernandez stuff. I had never heard of this one before it showed up at my house in my PIF from @tonywny. But it is no different. Great smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

csk415 said:


> Just fired it up. Seems to be a light to medium smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked quite a few of those by the pool last summer. It's a good warm weather smoke


----------



## MikeFox87

Kidvegas said:


> AJ Mayimbe. Bought last wek on sale for $80 a box of 10. Serious gar I'm a huge AJ fan and this is another hit..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that cigar. 80 for a box is a great price for those too given they were only produced in 2013


----------



## MikeFox87

Been away for awhile. Weather/schedule not cooperating lately. Good cigar, I'd like to see what it does with some time on it


----------



## Kidvegas

MikeFox87 said:


> Love that cigar. 80 for a box is a great price for those too given they were only produced in 2013


Absolutely Black Friday sale. I jumped all over it with no regrets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

MikeFox87 said:


> Been away for awhile. Weather/schedule not cooperating lately. Good cigar, I'd like to see what it does with some time on it


I've got a chocolate peanut butter porter as well that I've been waiting to pair with the right nutty cigar. How was this pairing?


----------



## Kidvegas

.

Not the biggest fan of most of the gars from this company, but the Capitulo 2 is a great smoke..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltar. It's cold and windy. I have had some really good cigars over the past few days but the weather is making the experience much less pleasurable.

Grrr. Winter is coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

MF Flor De Las Antillas


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> .
> 
> Not the biggest fan of most of the gars from this company, but the Capitulo 2 is a great smoke..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely have to appreciate nicotine to like the whole LFD line.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> You definitely have to appreciate nicotine to like the whole LFD line.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I agree they are a true nic stick. It's really the double ligero stuff that i find has a twangy taste. The Capatulo is a nice powerful smoke withou that un wanted taste for me..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> I agree they are a true nic stick. It's really the double ligero stuff that i find has a twangy taste. The Capatulo is a nice powerful smoke withou that un wanted taste for me..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm yet to partake in an LFD but I do have a couple kicking around in my humidor. Figured it would be a good idea to give them a little time.


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora Corojo, corona. 
Nutty, sweet cedar, lightly roasted coffee. Subtle too. Terrific mid day smoke (better before dinner). I love these.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora Corojo, corona.
> Nutty, sweet cedar, lightly roasted coffee. Subtle too. Terrific mid day smoke (better before dinner). I love these.


I've got one of those hanging out in the coolidor 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora Corojo, corona.
> Nutty, sweet cedar, lightly roasted coffee. Subtle too. Terrific mid day smoke (better before dinner). I love these.


Yep, imo the Auroras offer some of the best cigar values. Sometimes find boxes of them in the $40's, and they are as good as many $7.00 smokes. Haven't tried the higher end ones though, because I start choking after $5. :laugh2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Aging room m365ii for me tonight. Too lazy for pics, so use your imaginations like in the good old days lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Taking a Final Blend robusto to a Bike Night at the American Legion.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Taking a Final Blend robusto to a Bike Night at the American Legion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


If you like those, try the iron horse. Pretty much the same but cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> If you like those, try the iron horse. Pretty much the same but cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The Final Blends aren't bad and, if you have to pitch it. ... no tears. Iron Horse is on my try list too 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora Corojo, corona.
> Nutty, sweet cedar, lightly roasted coffee. Subtle too. Terrific mid day smoke (better before dinner). I love these.


I like the Corona vitola. Too few companies start with robusto. So many good smaller sticks but I guess their popularity with new cigar fans just aren't there.

It seems you now pay a premium for even smaller sticks. Corona used to be a standard that most companies offered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Westside Threat said:


> I smoked quite a few of those by the pool last summer. It's a good warm weather smoke


It wasn't bad. But, it was a little on the light side for me flavor wise. Need to see if they have them with a maduro rapper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Caldwell Savage for me and a Chief Cool Arrow for a BOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> It wasn't bad. But, it was a little on the light side for me flavor wise. Need to see if they have them with a maduro rapper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are available with different wrapper. That one the Divina is just one of 5 or 6 different Ava Maria's, and the only one I've tried. Liked it but i agree perhaps the others have a bit more strength..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> They are available with different wrapper. That one the Divina is just one of 5 or 6 different Ava Maria's, and the only one I've tried. Liked it but i agree perhaps the others have a bit more strength..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you come across a Reconquista, give it a shot - great smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> If you come across a Reconquista, give it a shot - great smoke.


Done and done brother, got a couple sleeping now. One of the reasons I'm an AJ fan. So many options for all occasions..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MikeFox87 said:


> Love that cigar. 80 for a box is a great price for those too given they were only produced in 2013


Damn, I looked those over at my B&M but passed not being familiar with them.


----------



## Cibao Valley

Illusions Fume a D'Amour....overrated.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Acid blondie night









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Kidvegas said:


> Great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Awesome smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents, enjoying my favorite Bird..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My second ever morning stick before breakfast. Great weather, long walk with my dog and MUWAT Bait Fish. Very nice flavors, but I can't really name them yet. Second 3rd had a shift in the flavor and so the last 3rd. Burn and construction were excellent even on this quite windy morning. Really good experience. 








Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron Londres maduro. Not super impressive but they need humidor time. The weather probably doesn't help either.

It didn't suck though. That's a bonus. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Champagne InHand said:


> Padron Londres maduro. Not super impressive but they need humidor time. The weather probably doesn't help either.
> 
> It didn't suck though. That's a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Natural a lot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MidwestToker said:


> I like the Natural a lot more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 10 of the naturals resting. I'm hoping they will be tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Looking local for this, with no luck till today. GOF Carlito....

Very impressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Compliments of @WABOOM. Never had one before, but so far so good. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

@Regiampiero . Nice. I think they are fantastic!!


----------



## AZ330FZL

This one today thanks to @Rondo I tried to light up with that crazy lighter you sent but for some reason it didn't work....⚡⚡⚡⚡










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Another good cigar courtesy of @WABOOM  a 90 rated factory second and for a second it burned nice an even










Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

1964 with a salted caramel imperial stout


----------



## WNYTony

Tedder87 said:


> I'm a big fan of AJ Fernandez stuff. I had never heard of this one before it showed up at my house in my PIF from @tonywny. But it is no different. Great smoke.


Glad you enjoyed it Jonathan. They are shop only and just came out in different sizes and in maduro.

For me today - Davidoff Nicaragua. One of the smoothest cigars I've ever smoked, wish they weren't so pricey


----------



## MyFatherFan

WNYTony said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Jonathan. They are shop only and just came out in different sizes and in maduro.
> 
> For me today - Davidoff Nicaragua. One of the smoothest cigars I've ever smoked, wish they weren't so pricey


Good choice Tony! I looked at this last night and my local B&M only had 4 packs left for 64$. They are excellent smokes though.

Ended up having a V Melanio Madura compliments of @Rondo . Enjoyed a CAO steel Horse compliments of @WNYTony . Closed the evening off with an AVO Syncro which may turn into a new favorite of mine.

For the nightcap, one of the other patrons was puking in the parking lot, poor fella.


----------



## poppajon75

Starting the day with a NUB Connecticut 460 courtesy of @WABOOM.







This is turning out to be a great after breakfast smoke. It's safe to say that I'm a fan. Thanks bro!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Had a second MUWAT Bait Fish last night, which was also my first time 2 cigars in one day move. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottinAZ

yesterday afternoon was a Diesel Wicked. Damn nice smoke. 

This morning (so far) was a Torano Hogshead. Been smoking quite a few of these lately, as I got them on the devil site for just over a buck a piece. For a cheap smoke, they last about 45 min or so, and are much more enjoyable than many of the other cheapie smokes I have sitting in my humidors. Never had a burn issue with one, even ROTT. Gotta get some more of these


Later today may be one of my Diesel Uncut d.ct that came in last week. 

Needless to say SWMBO was not overly thrilled when my last shipment came in......


----------



## MidwestToker

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme from CigarPage. Got a good deal on a tenski. ROTT it's very smooth, burning well and has notes of cedar and caramel. I'm sure with some rest these will be really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Finally after two weeks I'M BACK! I can enjoy a cigar. Crux Guild, man what a nice smoke!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> @Regiampiero . Nice. I think they are fantastic!!


It was good, but boy did it kick my ars at first. Thankfully it mellowed out after the first third and became quite smooth. Very nice, thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Enjoyed one of these during the Lions game today. Now I'm I have two go to Connecticut, this and the elegancia.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Another tasty cigar compliments of @WABOOM









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Capa Especial on a gorgeous Southern California afternoon


----------



## WABOOM

LFD Reserva Especial, perfecto @poppajon75 sent me this fire cracker. 
Strong leather, black pepper, musty earth, and a faint cherry or cranberry component I can't hardly describe. I've never had an LFD. Its powerful to me right now. Very interesting. Can someone else chime in on this blend? I'd be curious to hear opinions on this.


----------



## Rondo

Litto Gomez created the LFD brand before he sold it. Known for full bodied, delicious sticks.
If a Litto Gomez Small Batch cigar ever crosses your path, don't miss out.


----------



## poppajon75

I believe they're referred to as the "El Jocko". LFD is as responsible just as much as the 1964 Anniversary Padron and, RP Decade for me getting into cigars. That leather and, earth are found in other cigars but not in the proportions that LFD delivers. If that one is something that interests you you've got to try the Cabinet Oscuro. I haven't found anything that comes close when that's what you're craving. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of the fun things about digging through the humidors is being surprised finding a stick you thought you had smoked previously. 
Tonight was a RoMa Craft Aquitaine knuckle Dragger.

Always a fine smoke, though a little thick, but great to the nub on the MODUS. Chilly night with freezing temperatures. We might have 1-3" of snow by the morning as the cold Canadian air slides over Lake Ontario. Chilly nights make warm hot tubs a must have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Im gonna buy a few of these. (LFD's) The brand is one I had no experience with. I dont know how it escaped me for so long.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> LFD Reserva Especial, perfecto @poppajon75 sent me this fire cracker.
> Strong leather, black pepper, musty earth, and a faint cherry or cranberry component I can't hardly describe. I've never had an LFD. Its powerful to me right now. Very interesting. Can someone else chime in on this blend? I'd be curious to hear opinions on this.


LFD are good smokes. Try a Ligero or a double Ligero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A. Flores AFR-75 this afternoon while watching the Bills fall apart

The new Crowned Heads Luminosa robusto tonight while watching Tiger fall apart on the DVR'd golf


----------



## steve_3664

Beijing Day 1: cold and windy, but pollution is lower than normal and I found a nice spot to smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamirstogies239

Last night smoke cusano









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

@WABOOM if you like that LFD, try La Nox. All of the LFD sticks I have smoked had Full Flavor, were well constructed, and lots of nicotine. The double ligero and capitullo II are both solid too. I find that the different vitolas change the taste quite a bit on these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Another first for me. (I'll be saying that a lot so deal with it ) La Aurora Corojo in corona I believe.







I saw you smoke one the other day @WABOOM and, it got me motivated. Nice smoke. Woodsy, some spice and, a bit of a creamy finish. The spice seems to linger on the finish too but, not overpowering. Good smoke and, for the price point worth having around.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited natural, d4 (rothschild or robusto)







my god the first inch was hardcore. Right now I'm just getting into the 2nd third and the intensity has settled down. Very nutty and coffee like. I haven't had one of these for a while. I don't even know where I got this probably a single from the devil site.


----------



## Tedder87

Well I figured I would give one of these a shot ROTT. Not bad except for some really strange flavor on the finish that I can't put my finger on, but it just sticks around forever. Maybe like plastic or something. I'm really not sure. But the initial flavors when I draw are pretty good. Gonna let these rest a while and see what happens. Maybe that aftertaste will fade away.


----------



## WABOOM

Tedder87 said:


> Well I figured I would give one of these a shot ROTT. Not bad except for some really strange flavor on the finish that I can't put my finger on, but it just sticks around forever. Maybe like plastic or something. I'm really not sure. But the initial flavors when I draw are pretty good. Gonna let these rest a while and see what happens. Maybe that aftertaste will fade away.


freshness can taste bad and so can ROTT. Have you ever had any other fired cured cigar? It could just be the unfamiliar taste of being fire cured.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No pictures but an Illusione 68 Bambone this morning and an AF Cubanito for a night cap. Luckily our bit of snow has melted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

My Father #5 & 24 year cask strength Italian Brandy. Good pairing


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first CAO Gold Maduro Robusto earlier.

'Twas very good and I may just need to order another CAO Gold sampler to figure out if I prefer the normal CAO Gold Robustos or their Maduro Gold Robustos....or both?? 

Side note: Because of a crappy cut I had some wrapper unravelling by the head of the cigar. So it gave me a perfect opportunity to break out this little guy that I had bought awhile back and try it for the first time.










Saved my cigar and worked like a charm.


----------



## Tedder87

WABOOM said:


> Tedder87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured I would give one of these a shot ROTT. Not bad except for some really strange flavor on the finish that I can't put my finger on, but it just sticks around forever. Maybe like plastic or something. I'm really not sure. But the initial flavors when I draw are pretty good. Gonna let these rest a while and see what happens. Maybe that aftertaste will fade away.
> 
> 
> 
> freshness can taste bad and so can ROTT. Have you ever had any other fired cured cigar? It could just be the unfamiliar taste of being fire cured.
Click to expand...

No, that was my first fire cured cigar so that could have been it. It also could have been the how fresh and ROTT it was. I figured I would give them a rest and see what happens.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Had my first CAO Gold Maduro Robusto earlier.
> 
> 'Twas very good and I may just need to order another CAO Gold sampler to figure out if I prefer the normal CAO Gold Robustos or their Maduro Gold Robustos....or both??
> 
> Side note: Because of a crappy cut I had some wrapper unravelling by the head of the cigar. So it gave me a perfect opportunity to break out this little guy that I had bought awhile back and try it for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved my cigar and worked like a charm.


So I have been looking for some of this. Where can I find a bottle?

Enjoying a Toscana pif courtesy of Reg. I really like these for outdoor walks. I tend to like the sweeter one a bit more than the spicy but great for something a bit different. I will need to acquire some to lay down. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have been looking for some of this. Where can I find a bottle?


I got mine at Canada Humidor

Credo El Ligador Cigar Glue

Your local B&M should have some. Or perhaps at least another brand of the stuff. But yeah I can vouch for Canada Humidor 1000000% if you wanted to order some from them.


----------



## MidwestToker

RB Project with 2+ months of rest. Wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another Diesel FAV...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I got mine at Canada Humidor
> 
> Credo El Ligador Cigar Glue
> 
> Your local B&M should have some. Or perhaps at least another brand of the stuff. But yeah I can vouch for Canada Humidor 1000000% if you wanted to order some from them.


Amazon has it as well.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

I'm really liking this RYJ. Nice Woody, little spice at the beginning and, kind of a sweet flavor to it. 














I'm impressed.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

its Tuesday. its 20°F. Outright denial and my sunflower heater are only going to get me so far in the cold weather. I'm going to have to go to the cigar shop and buy a tin of Minis. Maybe Cohiba. Any recommendations on mini's?


----------



## Tedder87

Diesel corona tonight on this low 70s Florida evening. I love Florida, it's December and I'm wearing shorts and flip flops.


----------



## poppajon75

Tedder87 said:


> Diesel corona tonight on this low 70s Florida evening. I love Florida, it's December and I'm wearing shorts and flip flops.


I was a bit chilly at 68 deg when I smoked one earlier 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying a Toscana pif courtesy of Reg. I really like these for outdoor walks. I tend to like the sweeter one a bit more than the spicy but great for something a bit different. I will need to acquire some to lay down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones are sweet? I have the DeNobilli ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my last CAO Gold Robusto from my sampler a few hours ago.

Was kinda boring to be honest.

I'd have to say that overall the best CAO Gold I've had so far that wasn't a maduro was the CAO Gold Corona.


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have been looking for some of this. Where can I find a bottle?
> 
> Enjoying a Toscana pif courtesy of Reg. I really like these for outdoor walks. I tend to like the sweeter one a bit more than the spicy but great for something a bit different. I will need to acquire some to lay down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed them brother. I too prefer the Garibaldi over the smoky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Which ones are sweet? I have the DeNobilli ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are actual Toscsno not by style, but by brand. The sweet one in particular is called Garibaldi.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Haven't had my phone for the past two days, but I recently tried an henry clay stalk cut, and last night I smoke a duena nieve.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ave Maria Knights Templar. Enjoyable. These have mellowed to just an average stick. Though I would rather be golfing with this than avoiding lake winds and snow.

I just felt like having a longer stick this morning as we had a break of sun for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

San Cristobal at a local lounge. Wichita has a few nice, free ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Must be a Corojo week for me. Commacho Corojo in toro.







A Nice consistent smooth spice, earth and, getting some leather on the retro. Just a tiny bit of sweetness. A great clean finish. So many new cigars out there for me to try.... I've got to smoke them all. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Intemperance BA Intrique with Yuengling. The winds have died down spadix in the hot tub was warranted. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Those are actual Toscsno not by style, but by brand. The sweet one in particular is called Garibaldi.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I really liked the Garibaldi. Just something very different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Champagne InHand said:


> RoMa craft Intemperance BA Intrique with Yuengling. The winds have died down spadix in the hot tub was warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yuengling is my favorite go to beer with a cigar when I want a beer with one. Hell. .. it's my favorite beer.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Viva Republic Guerrilla Warfare thanks to @Tony way and a Yuengling. Everyone else talking about Yuengling twisted my arm right into the fridge to grab one. This is a great stick so far very tasty and perfect burn.


----------



## WABOOM

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, junior (petite corona) 
These are very tasty. Earth, tootsie roll, leather. I highly recommend.


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Corto, courtesy of @curmudgeonista
Great smoke from a great BOTL. Thank you sir


----------



## Westside Threat

4/2g & Nectar D'Or


----------



## Kidvegas

OMG  gas station buy for $5.. HMM maybe im going back for a few more LOL...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not a bad stick for $1.75 a piece. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of the best parts of PIFs and cigar exchanges are trying new brands of cigars. 
Believe it or not, I have never had a Joya de Nicaragua. Reg sent me this two-tone wrapped JdN. A fine smoke and I would bet it ages great. In the MGA airport they have a big JdN shop with heavily discounted cigars at Nica pricing which is very low. I will definitely grab a box on my way out. There is a Padron kiosk but they charge the same as Western countries retail so no Padron unless I get a factory tour. We shall see which Factory in Esteli I make it to as very few offer tours. It will be a mystery until that day comes.

For now I'm quite happy with this JdN. I had thought maybe these were like Nica Libre, which are a bit too sweet and rustic for my tastes, but these are very different. Great construction and that tell tale earthy Nica flavor. 
Every day I am working on the trip, whether building upon my Spanish or checking side trips. Not much current info on Nicaragua on the net. It has been challenging. For now 4 days based out of Granada and the remainder based out of Leon. A few side trips scheduled for 2 Volcano trips and a day or two at a NW beach town. The rest will be planned while in country. I have my semi-disposable phone purchased. My hotels and airfare booked. FYI Spirit is a crap airline that nickels and fines you on everything. From bags carried on and checked luggage to paying for a seat and charging for basics like water with no snacks or alcohol unless you pre-order or they fleece you while on board. I would switch carriers but no refunds. That's the update for now. 
Here's today's cigar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> One of the best parts of PIFs and cigar exchanges are trying new brands of cigars.
> Believe it or not, I have never had a Joya de Nicaragua. Reg sent me this two-tone wrapped JdN. A fine smoke and I would bet it ages great.
> 
> For now I'm quite happy with this JdN. I had thought maybe these were like Nica Libre, which are a bit too sweet and rustic for my tastes, but these are very different. Great construction and that tell tale earthy Nica flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually tried them my self for the first time not too long ago. I bought 10 sometimes in September and I was so impressed on how good they were (even rott) I had to share. Glad you liked it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to get another small cigar in just in case it snows as flurries are starting and the lakeside snow machine is unpredictable.

So a Caldwell LLtK harem size. But it's windy and cold. It keeps going out unless I hold it between the teeth. Still it's a way to pass the time. Beer readily accessible.

Speaking of Yuengling, didn't they make Sam Weinhard's Ale, years ago at the same place. I remember we left a case if this out each year for the garbage collectors during the holidays. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@OneStrangeOne not only provided me with some incredible new to me smokes in the Reunion PIF but, some of them have had a very nice nap prior to me getting my noobish hands on them.














This LFD Air Bender is rich. Dominant pepper after lighting but, settles into rich cocoa, earth and, light wood. It seems to vary as far as dominant favor every few draws. It's FN awesome! Thanks for a wonderful experience!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Neya Ligero F8 Typhoon robusto


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Curivari Gloria de Leon

This is one of my go tos right now. If you haven't had one, try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@csk415 thanks for this. I was the first recipient of the NOOB PIF and had not tried The CAO MX2. Damn good gar. And a perfect burn line. Awesome flavos will visit again..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Heres the pic..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> OMG  gas station buy for $5.. HMM maybe im going back for a few more LOL...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um hello. Go buy more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Enjoying it so far 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Um hello. Go buy more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt going tomorrow on my way to work hope the guy dont smart when i purchase like 10 of em..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Well then you need to buy them all. $5 for a short story is a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

CP sells 5 packs for $24 and some change and boxes of 25 for $115. Imagine most B&M are more than $5 per though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> CP sells 5 packs for $24 and some change and boxes of 25 for $115. Imagine most B&M are more than $5 per though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mine charges almost $14, but our taxes are very high. Online you avoid a lot of the state and local.

As far as buying boxes of SS there are better places to buy SS cigars by the box. But finding them locally I would be sure they had the humidity and such.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Oliva Master Blends 3 torpedo & Faultline rum


----------



## Regiampiero

lroy76 said:


> Curivari Gloria de Leon
> 
> This is one of my go tos right now. If you haven't had one, try it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No don't try it, pricess are starting to go up on it lol. 
Joking aside, I love those. It's the most cubanesque nc that I've smoked so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

tonyzoc said:


> Neya Ligero F8 Typhoon robusto
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


One of my faves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Excellent smoke!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Maxh92 said:


> Not a bad stick for $1.75 a piece. I quite enjoyed it.


Just ordered a few of these. Looks like a good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

its Friday but I'm not gonna risk wasting a AF in the cold. These are not like a "premium" maduro (obviously) but they're decent with 6 months on them.
They are a little harsh and woody. Not creamy.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> its Friday but I'm not gonna risk wasting a AF in the cold. These are not like a "premium" maduro (obviously) but they're decent with 6 months on them.
> They are a little harsh and woody. Not creamy.


I work with a guy that smokes nothing but those. He went on and on about em. Drove me nuts.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87

Short story for me tonight after hanging Christmas lights.


----------



## JDom58

One of my favorites


----------



## Regiampiero

La Palina mr. Sam 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Dove right into @CloakedInSmoke pif with this beauty. So far it's a good stick. Nice draw, even burn, and great smoke out put. This is my first and I will be checking to see what else they have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Fuente 858 flor fina, my first candela. And opus x #5 I believe.


----------



## Regiampiero

I just endured trough a nica libre, when is spring coming? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

CAO Pilon robusto


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DuranImported said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on selling cigars as i am new to this. As for some quick background information, my name is Brandon Duran and my father and I have some very special connections to cigar manufacturers in the Dominican Republic, and are able to buy many of these $13-$25 cigars for dirt cheap. We have these connections because we sell our tobacco to various cigar companies, as it is some of the best in the country.
> 
> My question to everyone is, how does selling cigars online work? Do I need licensing? Can I sell through forums, etc.?
> 
> Also, since we grow our own tobacco and sell to cigar companies, I plan on manufacturing our own cigars and selling them with our own label.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, please reach me through this site or email me at: [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Champagne InHand

CH Headley Grange that I have had for about a year. Down to half a box. Again in this Corona extra size this is a much fuller stick than when I had young Robusto cigars. Anyhow, just glad the wind has died down to be able to enjoy a stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Brought to me by @BaconandEggs









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

AFR75. Doing stuff around the house so had a nice smoke in the work truck on the way to Home Depot.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente chateau maduro
















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First Camacho that I've had. Quite enjoyed it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F Nub Habano. Courtesy @csk415

Couldn't wait these are fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cruzado and a growler of two day old DIPA


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Regiampiero

A year old 601 La Bomba Napalm. That's the spot if you're looking to smoke one, no need more resting than that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Cruzado and a growler of two day old DIPA


fresh hopped?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Round 2 today. A little LFD cherry for me. Air Bender. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

CloakedInSmoke said:


> fresh hopped?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


El Segundo 5lb Sledge Hammer, Released Friday. I guess they add 5 lbs of hops per barrel. El Segundo makes amazing IPAs but they really outdid themselves this time. Amazing.


----------



## poppajon75

Had an AB 2nd robusto earlier while tinkering around in the tool room. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stared at one of those while at a B&M, but in the end I passed... now I'm regretting it.


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> I stared at one of those while at a B&M, but in the end I passed... now I'm regretting it.


It's been a great smoke. I'll have to splurge and get another one. This one has around 2wks rest. Need to get another and let it sit for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Another tasty cigar thanks to @WABOOM









Good to the nub  
And this ashtray rocks!








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Had a few rest sticks today:

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

This was so good...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Guillermo Leon belicoso. Pretty bland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a Tat Reserva 7th, it is already Tuesday here after all.


----------



## Regiampiero

PDR Capa oscura with a whisky. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JDN to end a long day. Always a good full flavored blast, easy to enjoy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Flathead Steel Horse


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

An Illusione Epernay Le Petit during an icy dog walk and finishing up on the covered porch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fonseca Cubano Limitado

These are pretty smooth. Bakers chocolate. Still have a lot from a cheap CPage purchase a few months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Pinar Del Rio courtesy of
@SoCal Gunner...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooting4life




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Pinar Del Rio courtesy of
> @SoCal Gunner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to revisit this cigar one day. The cigar I had started beautifully, but then I couldn't finish it. Terrible taste. Possible storage issue I think.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Have to revisit this cigar one day. The cigar I had started beautifully, but then I couldn't finish it. Terrible taste. Possible storage issue I think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I'll let ya know. This one has started fine with a killer draw and plenty of smoke. But as you said so did yours. Time will tell get back to ya soon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

After a weekend in which my brother supplied some great CC for us to smoke, I've now had the greatest cigar to date.

No, it wasn't the $30 Cohiba. It was the boutique I'm smoking now, which was recommended by my most trusted B&M.

Go out and buy a Guaimaro, guys. Same blender as Roma Craft. They're unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Have to revisit this cigar one day. The cigar I had started beautifully, but then I couldn't finish it. Terrible taste. Possible storage issue I think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Didn't seem to notice anything off with this gar. Smoked well and tasted good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

too cold to rush a Tat. it's 7°F


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> too cold to rush a Tat. it's 7°F


Is that the AAA?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Is that the AAA?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


just the standard 'A'







cold-weather performance is on point !!!







I'm impressed at this! Its a winter 'gar!


----------



## Rondo

MidwestToker said:


> Go out and buy a Guaimaro, guys. Same blender as Roma Craft. They're unbelievable.


Sounds good.
Practically the same blend of the Illusione R, at twice the price.


----------



## MidwestToker

Rondo said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Practically the same blend of the Illusione R, at twice the price.


Just had to ruin it... 

I've never had one. Now, I'll be sure I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> just the standard 'A'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold-weather performance is on point !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed at this! Its a winter 'gar!


I really love the A. I only have the real tiny vitola. Don't know what they call it. Great dog walk cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> I really love the A. I only have the real tiny vitola. Don't know what they call it. Great dog walk cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










ok now I'm cold.


----------



## tonyzoc

New Hoyo by AJF. Cigar Journal gave it a 93...that's about right I'd say.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tried this for the first time tonight. Basically Blehh !! Purchased at a B&M for close to $10. Would of tasted much better around $6 IMHO..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

tonyzoc said:


> New Hoyo by AJF. Cigar Journal gave it a 93...that's about right I'd say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


As a confirmed AJF fanatic it's great to hear he's blended another gem. Now it's off to the internet to pick up a fiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Kidvegas said:


> As a confirmed AJF fanatic it's great to hear he's blended another gem. Now it's off to the internet to pick up a fiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first inch was a little sparse on smoke but then it exploded with flavor...loved it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> As a confirmed AJF fanatic it's great to hear he's blended another gem. Now it's off to the internet to pick up a fiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He also made a romeo and a Monte that I've seen. Can't wait to get my hands on those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@tonyzoc, don't know if you've tried this one yet. It's a true a**kicker that tastes great while kicking. 
La Gran Llave..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

JustJoshua said:


> Just ordered a few of these. Looks like a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked another one of these last night. So far, I've had three of them, in total, and each one of them has been roughly the same smoke. My pallet might night be the most refined; but, I do enjoy them.


----------



## tonyzoc

Kidvegas said:


> @tonyzoc, don't know if you've tried this one yet. It's a true a**kicker that tastes great while kicking.
> La Gran Llave..
> View attachment 98649
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried it but I'll keep an eye out for it. My choices in Syracuse are limited, but I'm going to S. Carolina for Xmas and hitting either the CI store in Bethlehem, PA, or JR in Selma, NC.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Puffing on this sweet Cappuccino NUB courtesy of @WABOOM 










Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 88. I am freezing. Sunny but 15F. What was I thinking?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks to Cloakedinsmoke. Will be buying some more of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Tis the season. I'm breaking out the Champagne! Did a little rearranging in the humi and, saw two of these.








Went with this one from @SoCal Gunner which I received in my very first Noob PIF back in June. Thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

RP Vintage 1992 Second. Amazing. Sad I only got 5. Will be getting a bundle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked this up earlier today while out and about. Smoking in a few minutes.
This was good until the last third when it started to taste like burning cardboard. Oh well.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ortega Serie D from @Rondo prize pack.









Damn, this has to be one of the thickest smoke producing cigars I've ever had. You can exhale, then chew the smoke... probably could tent the house for termites if needed. Cedar, bit of spice, and creamy smooth.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ortega Serie D from @Rondo prize pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this has to be one of the thickest smoke producing cigars I've ever had. You can exhale, then chew the smoke... probably could tent the house for termites if needed. Cedar, bit of spice, and creamy smooth.


It looks gorgeous and the burn line is solid.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Thanks to Cloakedinsmoke. Will be buying some more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dog likes it too, it actually looks like he's smoking it.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Another delicious LGC!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

csk415 said:


> Thanks to Cloakedinsmoke. Will be buying some more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Fo' sure always a great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Perdomo 20th and Kavalan ex bourbon


----------



## MidwestToker

B&M bargain bin. $2 Cult Profile. Not half bad. Creamy. Nutty.

Esteli region rarely disappoints. Even at this price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Really like this one @WABOOM, gonna have to get a box of these!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Westside Threat said:


> Perdomo 20th and Kavalan ex bourbon


How do you like that bourbon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

steve_3664 said:


> How do you like that bourbon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aged in ex bourbon casks. I like Kavalan but darn is it expensive for what you get. Should be about 40% cheaper!


----------



## George007

Pardon 1964 Maduro 45 Years and a Rioja


----------



## csk415

Ashton tonight. Had to use the new cutter and lighter @Yukoner sent me. That cutter is legit. Nice smooth cut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> Ashton tonight. Had to use the new cutter and lighter @Yukoner sent me. That cutter is legit. Nice smooth cut.


I didn't realize that the cutters had a piano gloss finish to them. They look pretty snazzy !


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> I didn't realize that the cutters had a piano gloss finish to them. They look pretty snazzy !


It is a slick looking cutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cohiba courtesy of @Ranger0282 from the Noobie Sampler Trade


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

It's got some crazy looking teeth on the blades, how does it compare to a straight edged cutter?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> It's got some crazy looking teeth on the blades, how does it compare to a straight edged cutter?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing. These blades are sharp. The cut was effortless. Took little pressure to snip the cap. I have only owned 1 other cutter which is my colibri so I don't have a lot to compare to. But it right on par with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

I was gonna get one of those but with the teeth I was a little hesitant that it wouldn't be a smooth cut, I guess I'll throw one on the next order to try out 😀

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

csk415 said:


> I thought the same thing. These blades are sharp. The cut was effortless. Took little pressure to snip the cap. I have only owned 1 other cutter which is my colibri so I don't have a lot to compare to. But it right on par with it.


That's very cool!


----------



## gunnersguru

today I smoked a La Reloba seleccion Sumatra by My Father . I got it on a large cigar lot buy from someone on here . didn't know it was a My Father till taking the band off mid smoke . it was a great smoke, straight burn , good flavor, so I got online to check about buying more , it was an old long gone cigar


----------



## poppajon75

This is tasty.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> I was gonna get one of those but with the teeth I was a little hesitant that it wouldn't be a smooth cut, I guess I'll throw one on the next order to try out
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I'll light this one up later. Pictures of the cut speak for themselves. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

csk415 said:


> I'll light this one up later. Pictures of the cut speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup definitely going to get one of those!
Thanks for the pics  
Everyday I see stuff on this site and I'm like f***! gotta get that!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Yup definitely going to get one of those!
> Thanks for the pics
> Everyday I see stuff on this site and I'm like f***! gotta get that!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Lace'em up bro shit's gettin slick, and pay cash. My CC is still in detention from my most recent splurges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

It's Friday...time for the strong stuff.

I really like these Super Ligeros despite their almost gimmick-level strength. Lots of caramel toasty-ness. Paired with some Red Label.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MidwestToker said:


> It's Friday...time for the strong stuff.
> 
> I really like these Super Ligeros despite their almost gimmick-level strength. Lots of caramel toasty-ness. Paired with some Red Label.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be crawling when you go back inside 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rocky Plat.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Pardon 85 Year.


----------



## Kidvegas

Had to try one. As with most LFD that i try i am still not impressed. Very flat tasting and not good IMHO. To be cigar of the year, i was hoping for more and the price Forget About it.


----------



## Greyhound

I'm not allowed to post in the Habanos forum, but I am enjoying a Vegas Robaina Famousa paired with The Balvanie 14 year old single malt finished in a Caribbean Rum cask. Both are so good.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Nub connecticut 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Big thanks to @Kidvegas for the cigar via Noob PIF


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> Big thanks to @Kidvegas for the cigar via Noob PIF


One of my absolute fav's hope you enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Victor Sinclair 55 Corojo, cigarillo. It's 2°.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

How's everyone on the puff been? It's been a while between work, moving, and trying to get a business up and running, cigars have taken the back burner. Hopefully getting back on there now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Friday evening at a campground, before, during and after grilled black sausage. 








Courtesy of @WNYTony

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Missed Fuente Friday. So todsy eill have to suffice. First go at the # 50...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

La Gloria Cubana Rabito De Cochino from @WNYTony 









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, tried the other Ceron Blend (can't remember if I posted about the Maduro - been waiting for others to try without influencing) called the Sumatra. 


> "WRAPPER:ECUADORIAN SUN GROWN SUMATRA
> BINDER: ECUADORIAN
> FILLER: DOMINICAN & NICARAGUAN
> STRENGTH: MEDIUM TO FULL"


This cigar comes from the woody cedar side of the wheel to me with a hint of a cinnamon-y taste on the retro hale that I can't quite put my finger on. Nice enjoyable cigar, but I'll go with the Maduro for a box purchase.


----------



## Maxh92

Tried a different Ave Maria blend today. Definitely my new favorite.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyhound

This morning I am having a BBF with a Fat Tire beer. This has to be one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, tried the other Ceron Blend (can't remember if I posted about the Maduro - been waiting for others to try without influencing) called the Sumatra.
> 
> This cigar comes from the woody cedar side of the wheel to me with a hint of a cinnamon-y taste on the retro hale that I can't quite put my finger on. Nice enjoyable cigar, but I'll go with the Maduro for a box purchase.


A stick and two balls... Is that your Christmas card lol. Nice pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Nicaraguan Cream, torpedo. ROTT from @Yukoner ... it warmed up to -7f so I figured what the hell. Thanks bud!!! 







jeez, you can get bundles of these for $20. This cigar is really blowing my mind. Its good. Sweet leather and it's burning fine too. These might be a "hidden gem". I'm gonna buy some.


----------



## Regiampiero

Two cigars during the game today courtesy of @Champagne InHand

First

A sweet wood with gentle hints of pepper. Really good, but could have been 4" longer. That's what she said.

Second

Mostly light leather and earth in the first third, but really faint and didn't stand up to my coffee very well. Toward the end it shifted to more of a cocoa, but still very faint.

Thank you so much for these sir, I'm looking to try more romas now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom87

Very nice stick

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tom87 said:


> Very nice stick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


dude! I was just talking about those! I never had a chance to enjoy mine cuz they were rotten.


----------



## eliot

A Blood Red Moon Maduro before we leave to do some last-minute holiday shopping.


----------



## Tom87

WABOOM said:


> dude! I was just talking about those! I never had a chance to enjoy mine cuz they were rotten.


That sucks!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

WABOOM said:


> Nicaraguan Cream, torpedo. ROTT from @Yukoner ... it warmed up to -7f so I figured what the hell. Thanks bud!!! jeez, you can get bundles of these for $20. This cigar is really blowing my mind. Its good. Sweet leather and it's burning fine too. These might be a "hidden gem". I'm gonna buy some.


A whole cigar at -7 outside ? You are braver than me sir, braver than me ! Glad it's a nice find tho ! You never know with sampler packs to be honest, but sometimes you find something random that's awesome :smile2:


----------



## WABOOM

Yukoner said:


> A whole cigar at -7 outside ? You are braver than me sir, braver than me ! Glad it's a nice find tho ! You never know with sampler packs to be honest, but sometimes you find something random that's awesome :smile2:


not the whole cigar, I ended it early. I toughed it out for about half an hour. I was cold.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> not the whole cigar, I ended it early. I toughed it out for about half an hour. I was cold.


I was starting to question your sanity..I feel better now.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent to me by @csk415 in the NOOB PIF. Smell test brought almost a smoked barbecue thought to mind, knew i was in for intense flavoring with this one. The taste was also impressive reminds me of DE fire cured, but with more refined taste. Great gar.

Thanks bro..

For those wondering if it really is that small the answer is yes. Its a half of a larger cigar. Dinobli i believe is the name. Very impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

3000









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Kidvegas said:


> Sent to me by @csk415 in the NOOB PIF. Smell test brought almost a smoked barbecue thought to mind, knew i was in for intense flavoring with this one. The taste was also impressive reminds me of DE fire cured, but with more refined taste. Great gar.
> 
> Thanks bro..
> 
> For those wondering if it really is that small the answer is yes. Its a half of a larger cigar. Dinobli i believe is the name. Very impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Realy hacked the name before.

Denobili toscano. Its really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Realy hacked the name before.
> 
> Denobili toscano. Its really good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of those. When I'm in the mood for one, they are extremely satisfying.
-btw, that's what I have in my profile pic.


----------



## UBC03

My dad smokes nothing but denobili and parodi.. I offer ccs to him all the time , but he'd rather smoke those. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I'm a big fan of those. When I'm in the mood for one, they are extremely satisfying.
> -btw, that's what I have in my profile pic.


Have to agree, although before the PIF i never heard of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> My dad smokes nothing but denobili and parodi.. I offer ccs to him all the time , but he'd rather smoke those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've not enjoyed any ccs YET.. but your dads got good taste. Nice smooth strong smoke. Perfect when halved for the winter cold..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm trying out another Caldwell tonight, but I got a feeling I won't be able to enjoy this ether.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> I'm a big fan of those. When I'm in the mood for one, they are extremely satisfying.
> -btw, that's what I have in my profile pic.





Kidvegas said:


> Have to agree, although before the PIF i never heard of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank Waboom for that. He sent me some. They are quite pleasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I was hoping the robusto would be better than the torpedo but no. This blend sucks. It has a bitterness to it. I have 4 more robusto's and 4 more torps. Gonna try pairing with a mug of hot chocolate!


----------



## csk415

Relic. Not to bad so far. Might be a little better with some more rest. I'll have to get another and let it sit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> I'm trying out another Caldwell tonight, but I got a feeling I won't be able to enjoy this ether.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


why not? you sick? Or just dont like them?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Messed with an Illusione Rothschild. Only was able to smoke 2/3rds of the stick. Still cold here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Regiampiero said:


> I'm trying out another Caldwell tonight, but I got a feeling I won't be able to enjoy this ether.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you get a chance try the yellow cakes, savage, or Anastasia. IMO they class of the Caldwell line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

lroy76 said:


> If you get a chance try the yellow cakes, savage, or Anastasia. IMO they class of the Caldwell line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll keep an eye out, but that last one ended up being really good. Very earthy with lather and spices, just what I like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

A beautiful and tasty cigar. At my mom's house in STL for the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Another one by @WNYTony on a breeze evening at a campground. 
Alec Bradley Prensado Grand Toro









Pretty heavy but good testing. Great draw, pretty good burn despite the wind.










Dawn to the nub.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje Tuesday!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I am trying a Regius Corona black label. Probably way too young, but decent. I like corona vitola. I wish more producers would offer them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black Corona Gorda - love these sticks !


----------



## gator_79

Second cigar of the day was a 2011 Opus X... my buddy is now hooked on aging them... lol.


----------



## Westside Threat

MidwestToker said:


> A beautiful and tasty cigar. At my mom's house in STL for the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge fan


----------



## Kidvegas

Cant stay away from these too long...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 68 Bambone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sosa. Not a flavor bomb, but not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Commacho triple maddy. A prize smoke from @Rondo 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LA JUGADA from a fellow BOTL. Another first, and 32* tonight is perfect for a garage smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

MidwestToker said:


> Sosa. Not a flavor bomb, but not bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are decent especially with a year aging on them. I keep bundles in rotation. A mild smoke really but smooth and pleasant aroma, and under $1.50 a stick in auction. AJ Fernandez has purchased Sosa, so I'll be interested to see what happens to the brand...It's going to be Nicaraguan in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## tonyzoc

Crystal Baller


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## vinonut

I apologize for the lack of a photo. This Bahia Vintage 2004 Torpedo ring got grabbed but the lovely discolored cellophane, and I tossed it. Unlit, smells like semi-sweet chocolate. 128 days in the humidor firmed it up, allowing a nice clean cut. Fabulous draw. Enjoying with a home made Margarita ((for those who care, 3 parts blanco tequila, 2 parts triple sec (Luxardo, if you're keeping score), and 1 part fresh lime juice)). Billowy smoke, nice savory-sweet flavors. I'm going to order more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


>


When I grabbed the Camacho earlier that Edge was sitting right next to it. I think that will make a fine cigar to try tomorrow to kick off my 4 1/2 day weekend. May even try the V cut on it which I've yet to do on a torpedo.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> When I grabbed the Camacho earlier that Edge was sitting right next to it. I think that will make a fine cigar to try tomorrow to kick off my 4 1/2 day weekend. May even try the V cut on it which I've yet to do on a torpedo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


you won't regret it. Rocky Patel offers some questionable blends, but the Edge Habano is seriously good. Leather, pepper, toast, gingerbread.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> you won't regret it. Rocky Patel offers some questionable blends, but the Edge Habano is seriously good. Leather, pepper, toast, gingerbread.


I've yet to have an Edge I didn't like. The Sungrown you sent me was a hit also. Glad you sent two of them. The Habano sounds like it'll be great too.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Futuro, another great smoke brought to me courtesy of @curmudgeonista


----------



## Westside Threat

Illusione CG4 Maduro. I absolutely love San Andres wrappers


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Triple A, dont det much better for a cheaper cigar. Always pleasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Flor de Valle. Excellent stick now that it has a bit of age on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This Warped was all Aces with a throw back cane sugar Pepsi. I wish Coke would make an American version without dextrose Coca-cola used to be good, but try it compared to a Mexican Coke and its intolerable. Much like getting an old school RC cola with sugar in South Carolina. Great stuff but the RC cola everywhere else is horrible.

I used to like the Coca-cola company but now I'm just so disappointed. Sweet, overly acidic and too bubbly. I miss the old Coca Cola the tried to change but were forced back to CC classic. Then they slowly changed it back to new style Coke.

Such a bummer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

RP Edge Habano courtesy of @WABOOM.







This is a tasty smoke. I'm getting a light pepper/spice, leather and, a very light sweetness. None of the flavors are overpowering and, the retro is pleasant.







I'll be smoking these again. (I had intended to try a V cut on this but, I had to take the Zederkoff for a spin. Not disappointed in the slightest.)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Lancero


----------



## Westside Threat

Pyramides Royal & Boston Lager. Love the San Andres wrapper...


----------



## Kidvegas

Company Christmas Party starts in an hour. Figured I'd bring a friend. Enjoy all your festivities this Holiday season. And thanks for welcoming me to this community is such a positive way.

Merry Christmas PUFF NATION !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

These are becoming my go to. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

601 Maduro with just over 2 years on it from @OneStrangeOne.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

@BaconandEggs provided this one, beautiful looking stick, hay and sweet tobacco. Perfect draw and burn.








Nice burn all the way, finished a little hot so I ended it there (probably my fault). Good smoke nonetheless. 















Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Round two

I love DE events.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vinonut

Thus far, a Xikar HC Toro (damn, these are good after a couple of months in the humi - especially for the $$), and now a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (generally has been VERY reliable, but this one's an anomaly compared to the others - cap fell off after cut and spiraled down to the binder; draw filled with air). Hmm...what to do later tonight with a Scotch. Maybe time for an Ave Maria Holy Grail.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Me and a friend both had Reconquistas from a coffin box while watching the SNL Xmas Special (DVR'd earlier this week). I've had Ave Marias that were yard gars at best, but I LOVE this blend. 90 Minutes of bliss... about 60 for my buddy before his head was spinning - lol.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Warped Flor de Valle. These are just so good.

Happy Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to everybody out there. Be safe, be warm and enjoy some nice smokes in the down time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Don Carlos Robusto


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> View attachment 99610


Oh man, I want a Stand for my Modus Tool!


----------



## eliot

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Having my first Cohiba today, courtesy of @azmadurolover


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Rage Toro to start things off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Merry Christmas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

No. 9 for me and pops today.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooting4life




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not sure what this is but it's good. Xmas gift from coworkers.
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays all!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ave Maria while prepping the BBQ to smoke a turkey


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tasty little bastard from @BaconandEggs








Just realized, I should post this in Habanos. My first, so I wasn't thinking ;-). 
Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Rocky Patel vintage 1992 that's been floating around my humidor for almost two years and I will say it has aged very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Merry Christmas Eve fellow S/BOTLs 
Enjoying a tasty Fuente with awesome friends, think they're Hemingways not sure tho


















Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited natural, D5 (robusto)


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Unlimited natural, D5 (robusto)


Great cigar. Had a Rage Toro earlier, enjoy my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside as it's only -2C and I'm having a CAO Gold Maduro Robusto.

Merry Christmas friends


----------



## MidwestToker

Partagas Sabroso on Christmas morning. Cold and rainy. Who cares.

I swear this has been sitting in the humidor in a local tobacco shop for some time. Seems aged. Tastes great.

Happy Holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Merry Christmas boys and girls. It's 70 degrees here in South Louisiana and I'm enjoying one of my favorites.....










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Tried one of the peso smokes @curmudgeonista sent me..I was hopin I didn't like em, since you can't order em. Welp , it was great. Little twang and a big black pepper hit on the retro , which was a very welcome surprise. Damn thing was really good. Thanks again Jack.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Tried one of the peso smokes @*curmudgeonista* sent me..I was hopin I didn't like em, since you can't order em. Welp , it was great. Little twang and a big black pepper hit on the retro , which was a very welcome surprise. Damn thing was really good. Thanks again Jack.


Uh, Dino, Habanos! 
(Believe it or not)

Keep this up and you may have to ban yourself. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Dammit..I was talking to my parents and posting..my bad..



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Merry Christmas Ladies and Gents...









Perfect gar with 2 months rest...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nic 2nd. Taking a holiday break.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

AB 2nds, robusto. from @poppajon75


----------



## ScottinAZ

Ive been smoking a lot of my old stock, not very memorable sticks lately. Worst by far was a blue banded Gurkha (duh...) Centenary blend. Tasted like crap, and looked as if it were assembled by a blind person with no finger sensation what-so-ever (lumpy, badly packed and the cap looked more like a bedsheet than a cap).

First off today was a Gurkha Triple Ligero, and it was OK. Ill have something more worthy tonight. Probably a Bolivar (NC), or a Man-O-War


----------



## WABOOM

If I really wanted to I could easily smoke these exclusively.


----------



## Westside Threat

Sumatra & 2015 BCS


----------



## csk415

Picked up a Olivia sampler over thanksgiving. My first inferno. So far not to bad. I'm really liking the the Olivia line right now.



WABOOM said:


> If I really wanted to I could easily smoke these exclusively.


Those nicas are pretty good.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

lukecro said:


> Merry Christmas boys and girls. It's 70 degrees here in South Louisiana and I'm enjoying one of my favorites.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


South Louisiana also! Merry Christmas everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

2nd gar of the day, Roma Craft Cromagnon excellent..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Kidvegas said:


> 2nd gar of the day, Roma Craft Cromagnon excellent..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one. Oh yes, as I read your post, this is what I'm gonna smoke tonight. Thanks for the inspiration, bro!


----------



## Kidvegas

bozoo said:


> Love this one. Oh yes, as I read your post, this is what I'm gonna smoke tonight. Thanks for the inspiration, bro!


 @bozoo Glad i could help. It was a toss up between this one or the Neanderthal, either way ya can't go wrong. Enjoy bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> 2nd gar of the day, Roma Craft Cromagnon excellent..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep seeing Roma craft pop up. Time to get some and see for myself. 
Trying this one today.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Keep seeing Roma craft pop up. Time to get some and see for myself.
> Trying this one today.


They are a great smoke brother. Some are stronger than others, but all are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

A nice neya to wind down after a crazy weekend. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Very enjoyable smoke from @WNYTony. After reading about it I was able to name the taste. In particular notes of dried prunes. Good smoke. Will have to do it again.








And the nub. Perfect draw and burn. 








Curivari Buenaventura NACS 5

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

About to fire up an Ave Maria Reconquista


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

AVO Heritage. Just got my 5 packs in today. Got some Syncro too.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Immortal.








A Nicaraguan puro at a budget price that really delivers. I'm glad I have more of these.







Worth checking out.


----------



## Greyhound

I have a JR's about 45 minutes from home. Suggestions?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CERON - San Andreas Maduro... love this new cigar, still trying to get a line on buying direct.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> CERON - San Andreas Maduro... love this new cigar, still trying to get a line on buying direct.


 @SoCal Gunner. Still got the one ya bombed me. Second time I've seen ya post about that line of cigars. Gonna burn that sucker soon, you really peaked my interest now. Ket ya know what i think. Thanks again in advance..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

New Foundry...Not sure what they're called but a pretty good stick


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Oh I'm liking it a lot. This one has been resting for about a year and it's great. The flavour and the burn so far are great. 








Finished with a great experience. I need to let robusto vitolas to rest and compare the two. 








No touch ups here, no attention needed, it just stayed lit. 
Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

AVO syncro with a bit of Woodfords Reserve. Wow this syncro is fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Oh I'm liking it a lot. This one has been resting for about a year and it's great. The flavour and the burn so far are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of the Decade myself. I've seen them on CP for just over $120 for a box of robustos. Best price I've seen on them.


----------



## KeefG

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> About to fire up an Ave Maria Reconquista


My favorite! had one my wedding night a friend gave me that was in the humidor for right around a year. I keep telling everyone that it was the best part of my wedding!!! :vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@SoCal Gunner. Enjoying the Montecristo Platinum ya sent over. First time with this one and performing great. Nice Med body with some great flavors. Thanks Brother...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

tonyzoc said:


> New Foundry...Not sure what they're called but a pretty good stick
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!












Looks like "Time Flies" 505... what did you think ? Spicey as Fck for me.


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Looks like "Time Flies" 505... what did you think ? Spicey as Fck for me.


Sounds interesting. Those bands are slick as hell.


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Paul Stulac Ghost. Very toasty with cocoa and some spice. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Padron 2k....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> Sounds interesting. Those bands are slick as hell.


Yeah, the band hooked me too... these were an August release; smoked one in mid-November and it was SPICEY! Put 'em to rest to see what happens.


----------



## poppajon75

Jericho Hill lancero.







Sweet spice and, leather. Also an unrelenting urge to listen to Johnny Cash..... @UBC03 this is going very high on my list of must haves.... Thanks brother!


----------



## Regiampiero

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Did you read my mind. I'm trying mine out with a glass of Pinot Noir. So far, awesome combo


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Cuba Libre, corona.


----------



## George007

Very special Padron


----------



## George007

Liga #9


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Taking advantage of no wind outside and am sitting outside having a Oliva Serie V torpedo right now.


----------



## php007

Monday Night Poker














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

php007 said:


> Monday Night Poker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dadgum, Paul! Five in a row!


----------



## Westside Threat

Thanks to @Kidvegas for this Neanderthal. Might just be the strongest cigar I've smoked!


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> Thanks to @Kidvegas for this Neanderthal. Might just be the strongest cigar I've smoked!


Couldn't agree more. Super strong, i love the flavoring also. Good full body down to the nub. Hope ya enjoyed it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Enjoying a Kristoff San Andres Churchill, with Suntori Whiskey (12 year). As I type this sweet spice and cocoa are the predominate flavors.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Regiampiero said:


> Did you read my mind. I'm trying mine out with a glass of Pinot Noir. So far, awesome combo
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Which Pinot? I've tried a few reds with gars and my fav is a Zin. Old vine Lodi Predator. This is turning into my fav red. Very smokey and bold.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday by the campfire. Padron Ambassador Maduro.








My first Padron ever and I really liked it. Slow burning too. 
Forgot to mention, that this cigar was supplied by @WNYTony in Noob Samper Trade. Thank you for that, really good smoke. 
Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Stogiepuffer said:


> Which Pinot? I've tried a few reds with gars and my fav is a Zin. Old vine Lodi Predator. This is turning into my fav red. Very smokey and bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nothing too fancy, just a bottle of barefoot I had lying around that was given to me. Most barefoot are usually too sweet for food, but I thought I would go well with a cigar and boy was I right. The sweet and dry fruit of a pinot really complimented the rich cocoa powder of the undercrown. Next I'll have to try a moscato or a lambrusco.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva series O. Thanks to @csk415. Snowing in NE so I'll plop down in the garage to enjoy this. Thanks again bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Great high octane smoke at the New Orleans cigar factory.























































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sparked this from a buddy. Nice smooth smoke. Not as strong as the Chapter 2 but very good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Yesterday by the campfire. Padron Ambassador Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Padron ever and I really liked it. Slow burning too.
> Forgot to mention, that this cigar was supplied by @WNYTony in Noob Samper Trade. Thank you for that, really good smoke.
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Those are great but, wait until you try an Anniversary Padron


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Those are great but, wait until you try an Anniversary Padron


It's been a couple of times where I almost bought one, but chose a couple of much less expensive sticks instead. I always crave those when I want to spend money and my mouth salivate, but it's so hard for me to spend 20 - 30 per cigar.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> It's been a couple of times where I almost bought one, but chose a couple of much less expensive sticks instead. I always crave those when I want to spend money and my mouth salivate, but it's so hard for me to spend 20 - 30 per cigar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


It's a give and take sometimes but, you owe it to yourself to try one one day.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Joe Sticks

I've been concentrating on pipe smoking, especially with the coming of winter weather. (Wanted something I could smoke inside without hearing complaints from those in the family who don't appreciate the fine aroma of cigars.) We have snow on the ground but the sun was out on a beautiful day. Temps not too cold, about 30 F, so I lit up an Illusione Rothchildes. Mmmmm :grin2: Enjoyed it thoroughly while I shoveled snow from the side walks. "Good stoggies lighten your work" - or something like that.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Acid blondie love this cigar for quick night smoke









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

lukecro said:


> Great high octane smoke at the New Orleans cigar factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


New Orleans also here!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Regius Black Label Corona - love these !


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Tonight's smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Champagne InHand said:


> Messed with an Illusione Rothschild. Only was able to smoke 2/3rds of the stick. Still cold here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Devastating huh. Freezing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RP Sungrown, torpedo







really good medium body. Very nice earthy Honduran flavors that I love.


----------



## Shooting4life

Not the best pick


----------



## csk415

Inferno for tonight. Says full flavor but seem med-full. Good smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Shooting4life said:


> Not the best pick


why?


----------



## Shooting4life

I meant picture, it was an excellent cigar.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


>


It doesn't say don't do it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Shooting4life said:


> Not the best pick


Why? Those are solid cigars. Oh. Oic not pick, got it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooting4life

Regiampiero said:


> Why? Those are solid cigars. Oh. Oic not pick, got it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed it, broke out a screw driver and nubbed it. Was surprised it lasted almost 2 hours.


----------



## Kidvegas

Battleground Old Powder Keg. I'm really digging this lineup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Oliva Saison with a spiced rum and Coke.







I've never had a construction issue with an Oliva. I better smoke more to make sure there's not a bad one out there somewhere.


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> ... I better smoke more to make sure there's not a bad one out there somewhere.


Great idea!!!


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nds, robusto. I am 100% sure that these are Oliva O.


----------



## WNYTony

Anejo goodness, courtesy of @UBC03 from our Noob Sampler Trade

Thanks Dino


----------



## Westside Threat

54 and John Barleycorn. I've fought a lot of cigars recently and this one smoked like a dream!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Anejo goodness, courtesy of @*UBC03* from our Noob Sampler Trade
> 
> Thanks Dino


Wow, sweet return.


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve #45. Final cigar of 2016


----------



## Kidvegas

Master Mason courtesy of another BOTL. Nice strong cigar started with a big cedar blast and pepper, Med/Full cedar has faded and a very peppered retrohale. Good cigar..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Had to try it out and it's very good. Medium smoke but very creamy. I'd buy a 5er if I can find one just to have on hand. Not something I've tasted from Padron and unique to my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Tatuaje Cabaiguan compliments of @curmudgeonista. Thanks Jack, was a great smoke!


----------



## eliot

Celebrating New Year's eve with a Laranja.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 #90. No time to age this beauty.


----------



## php007

Happy New Years! Early celebration since I don't smoke on New Years Eve.

Thursday and Friday









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

php007 said:


> Happy New Years! Early celebration since I don't smoke on New Years Eve.
> 
> interesting. Is it a bad luck thing?


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wow, sweet return.


Return ? @UBC03 played the part of the Noob in this production !
So I was glad to see you molest him the way you did :vs_laugh:


----------



## SmokeSilent

WABOOM said:


> php007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years! Early celebration since I don't smoke on New Years Eve.
> 
> interesting. Is it a bad luck thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't smoke either. I feel like there's to much going on for me to enjoy it. Itis a very relaxing and sociable thing for me but to a extent.
> 
> Happy New Years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


>


Great gar for a great price. Always try to keep those on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

SoCal Gunner said:


> Looks like "Time Flies" 505... what did you think ? Spicey as Fck for me.


I liked it. I'd buy it again.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


>


I had the same today except in torpedo.

Happy New Year All.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

La Aroma de Cuba Belicoso. These are good smokes. Haven't had a bad one. Defiantly one of my top choices right now.


----------



## lroy76

Smoking a few cocks with the boys for New Year's! Have a happy and healthy 2017 BOTL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Hell ya. Great smokes and friends. Damn good way to end the year.


----------



## WNYTony

My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto - with thanks to @MyFatherFan


----------



## MyFatherFan

WNYTony said:


> My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto - with thanks to @MyFatherFan


Truly is a great cigar, enjoy it Tony and Happy New Year!! Going to select one of those Tatuaje sent me to start the new year off!


----------



## Kidvegas

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL 
PUFF NATION !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Starting off 2017 with a Tatuaje from @WNYTony . Love this cigar going to have to pick some of these up for these cold garage smoke nights! Thanks again! Paired this with Bells two hearted ale, dang good start to 2017!


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente maduro end of year smoke









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

theres no way I'm gonna make it past an inch. Total cardboard. This wouldn't even pass as a yard-gar.


----------



## gator_79

WABOOM said:


>


I picked up the Ramon Bueso sampler pack 6 cigars total, 2 of each, for $10 on CBID, along with a few other things. I've never had one but for about $2 each they are worth a try.


----------



## WNYTony

MyFatherFan said:


> Starting off 2017 with a Tatuaje from @WNYTony . Love this cigar going to have to pick some of these up for these cold garage smoke nights! Thanks again! Paired this with Bells two hearted ale, dang good start to 2017!


Those Petite Cazadores are an awesome smoke for such a small cigar, aren't they 
Nice setup with the heater blasting away at you !
Here's to a great 2017


----------



## Westside Threat

Krueger and Dalmore Cigar Malt


----------



## Navistar

Happy New Years guys!

Last night I passed around a few Padron 1964 anniversaries.


----------



## SmokeSilent

Another batch came in late yesterday from usps. Tracking showed it came down to south Florida from PA, then back to PA then back here again..

I Called USPS and they said it was a sorting problem and is on its way back to Florida. They Updated with Tuesday delivery and before leaving last night these were sitting outside. No idea how long but they showed up and USPS still hasn't updated tracking (still shows Tuesday delivery)..


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 100121
> 
> 
> Another batch came in late yesterday from usps. Tracking showed it came down to south Florida from PA, then back to PA then back here again..
> 
> I Called USPS and they said it was a sorting problem and is on its way back to Florida. They Updated with Tuesday delivery and before leaving last night these were sitting outside. No idea how long but they showed up and USPS still hasn't updated tracking (still shows Tuesday delivery)..


Good ol usps. Let me know how the aging room are.


----------



## Kidvegas

Stating this with a bang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think I just found a replacement for Liga Privada #9. These are so much cheaper too :grin2:
Mi Querida from Dunbarton. The particular size I picked up is the fino largo which is 6 by 48. I believe there is 5 or 6 vitolas so far. I already bought 2 boxes off of CI and plan on picking up a few more.


----------



## poppajon75

Gumby-cr said:


> I think I just found a replacement for Liga Privada #9. These are so much cheaper too :grin2:


What is it and, where could I find it if I may ask? Haven't tried the #9 yet but, it would be cool to do a comparison one day.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mi Querida from Dunbarton. The particular size I picked up is the fino largo which is 6 by 48. I believe there is 5 or 6 vitolas so far. I already bought 2 boxes off of CI and plan on picking up a few more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I enjoyed a very nice RoMa craft Intemperance Charity after trying to make a go with an 18 month old JR Alternate to the HdM piramide, which was filled too loosely and burned all poorly. That was the last of those alternates and I gave up half way as it was a dog rocket. They were not half bad at 6 months old, but aged very poorly and I will not be buying any more as I would rather spend the extra $2 on a great stick that is smaller, but constructed beautifully.

No picture of the smoked Charity which I smoked to the nub courtesy of the modus tool. This's what remains of the Alternate dog rocket. 









Lumpy as all get out. Like they left out a full leaf of filler and binder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> I enjoyed a very nice RoMa craft Intemperance Charity after trying to make a go with an 18 month old JR Alternate to the HdM piramide, which was filled too loosely and burned all poorly. That was the last of those alternates and I gave up half way as it was a dog rocket. They were not half bad at 6 months old, but aged very poorly and I will not be buying any more as I would rather spend the extra $2 on a great stick that is smaller, but constructed beautifully.
> 
> No picture of the smoked Charity which I smoked to the nub courtesy of the modus tool. This's what remains of the Alternate dog rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy as all get out. Like they left out a full leaf of filler and binder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I still have one or two of those in my humi. I may try one this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Round 2
La Tradicion Cubana corona


----------



## Navistar

poppajon75 said:


> Round 2
> La Tradicion Cubana corona


Whats your opinion on that cigar?


----------



## poppajon75

Navistar said:


> Whats your opinion on that cigar?


I personally love them. I bought a box back in July and, they keep getting better. Cedar, hay, earth and a bit of leather on the finish after the first half. Not really complex but, a good solid smoke in my opinion. I usually have them in the morning with coffee but, who am I to deny an urge for one in the afternoon. @Grey Goose turned me on to them.


----------



## lroy76

Paul Garmirian 15th anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Thank you to @curmudgeonista . This is my first New World. This is for me. I love these types of cigars. I could tell right away by the barnyard, tootsie roll/cocoa smell.
-on a side note, it fascinates me how subjective cigars are. (Kind of like comedy) what one person loves, another person may not like at all. I've seen quite a few guys say they aren't a fan of the New World. I like this a lot.


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> Thank you to @curmudgeonista . This is my first New World. This is for me. I love these types of cigars. I could tell right away by the barnyard, tootsie roll/cocoa smell.
> -on a side note, it fascinates me how subjective cigars are. (Kind of like comedy) what one person loves, another person may not like at all. I've seen quite a few guys say they aren't a fan of the New World. I like this a lot.


Solid cigar.


----------



## WABOOM

New World


----------



## tonyzoc

Esteban Carreras Covenant


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Thank you to @curmudgeonista . This is my first New World. This is for me. I love these types of cigars. I could tell right away by the barnyard, tootsie roll/cocoa smell.
> -on a side note, it fascinates me how subjective cigars are. (Kind of like comedy) what one person loves, another person may not like at all. I've seen quite a few guys say they aren't a fan of the New World. I like this a lot.


Love those smokes.


----------



## WNYTony

New Year's Day smokes

Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz


Flor De Las Antillas Robusto


----------



## Westside Threat

Reconquista and Nikka coffey malt. Thanks to @Kidvegas for this cigar. Full blown chocolate bomb which will only get better with age. Think I'll stash some deep in my humidor.


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> Reconquista and Nikka coffey malt. Thanks to @Kidvegas for this cigar. Full blown chocolate bomb which will only get better with age. Think I'll stash some deep in my humidor.


Glad you enjoyed bro..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Bought at the B&M yesterday. The tightest draw ever, my eyes hurt trying to smoke this thing. Glad i bought 2 the others going in the box for a long time. Too bad cause i can tell it's a good gar. Hope some rest opens it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Bought at the B&M yesterday. The tightest draw ever, my eyes hurt trying to smoke this thing. Glad i bought 2 the others going in the box for a long time. Too bad cause i can tell it's a good gar. Hope some rest opens it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MODUS... Not just because Jack sells em but because they work.

They definitely spoil you. Had a Bolivar the other day that wasn't prefect but good enough to smoke. Little bit if pokin around made it alot easier and enjoyable to smoke.

They pay for themselves.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> MODUS... Not just because Jack sells em but because they work.
> 
> They definitely spoil you. Had a Bolivar the other day that wasn't prefect but good enough to smoke. Little bit if pokin around made it alot easier and enjoyable to smoke.
> 
> They pay for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Ive been reading the threads about the MODUS tool and just haven't pulled the trigger. This would of been a perfect test cigar. I don't get too many plugged this badly it's a shame because i dumped it about 10 min in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

AJF New World from a Noob PIF courtesy of @Ams417.








So far it's real nice. Peppery start, dark chocolate, earth. The wrapper is split by the head in a few spots but it's still putting out a good bit of smoke.














I have no intention of pitching this.... It's tasty.

Got this far before it started going to pieces on me. Great smoke though. It's going on the list.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First smoke of 2017 Desiel d2. Good start.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

After my AJ Last Call struggle this Black Label Tading Comp Bishops Blend is absolutely fantastic. Sent to me by another BOTL. Definitely gonna have to find out more about these..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Smoked a Norteno and my wife had a "sweet Jane" by deadwood Tobacco. It's a pretty juicy cigar and has some pipe tobacco essence. They state it is NOT infused but has a sweet tip-very sweet- no flavor. She likes them a lot! Anyone had it before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been letting these La Paulina rest awhile and almost forgot how tasty they are. They do need rest though. Much better with several months on them.

Enjoying the Rose Bowl. I hope you are too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been letting these La Paulina rest awhile and almost forgot how tasty they are. They do need rest though. Much better with several months on them.
> 
> Enjoying the Rose Bowl. I hope you are too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second time in a week someone is smoking the same stick as I am, it's like we're developing a collective mind.

Hope you all had a good start to a new year. I've had two relatives in the er and two shity sticks compliments of Monte Cristo. 
At least now I can get back to regular scheduled programing.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HC Habano 2 tonight. Used my mew Craftsman Bench V cutter and it worked perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Potencia, torpedo. Fired this up in an effort to get rid of it and wouldn't ya know, it's not as bad as I remembered. Maybe time is improving them. This one is tasting toasty and has coffee notes I didn't get before. Still won't buy more but it'll make the 7 I have left more enjoyable.


----------



## SmokeSilent

WABOOM said:


> Potencia, torpedo. Fired this up in an effort to get rid of it and wouldn't ya know, it's not as bad as I remembered. Maybe time is improving them. This one is tasting toasty and has coffee notes I didn't get before. Still won't buy more but it'll make the 7 I have left more enjoyable.


That's the ultimate when a almost guaranteed subpar smoke comes through. it gave its very last to impress you lol

Cigar looks nice


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside having a Oliva Serie V Diadema


----------



## csk415

@Yukoner bobalu white label. First half was so so. Slight pepper on retro. On mild to weak med flavor. This stick got better at the half way point. Picking up more flavor and smoke output. Not to bad for a mild stick. Think these would be better with some more rest.


----------



## vinonut

A terrific AVO Classic Robusto. The 4+ mos in the humidor was perfect! Like smoking a cloud!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

My first photo of a nub. It was my Oliva Serie V Diadema from earlier.


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Numbing an Illusione 68 Bambone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra. Bought this in an assorted 5 pack last month. Draw and burn are perfect. Flavors IMO are citrus and some type of nuts i can't put a finger on with a slight pepper kick. Good so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cell phone pic in the dark, but I was wrestling my garage door with a broken torsion spring before I could lite up.


----------



## WABOOM

Potencia, robusto. Cold weather (7°F) getting rid of cigars that are less desirable. Pepper, coffee & walnut shells.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra. Bought this in an assorted 5 pack last month. Draw and burn are perfect. Flavors IMO are citrus and some type of nuts i can't put a finger on with a slight pepper kick. Good so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha I knew who posted that before seeing your name when I saw Chupacabra above my post. I recall that being a total barnyard hay/earthy/manure stick (not a bad thing in this context). Never really knew what people meant by that until I had one. I still have a couple with some time on them - I'll have to get one out and revisit it soon. Did you try the Covenant yet? I dig those.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Potencia, robusto. Cold weather (7°F) getting rid of cigars that are less desirable. Pepper, coffee & walnut shells.


If you need to get rid of some nicas... 

Lol. Poking fun. The few nicas I've had have been good. Is the less desirable due to a palate change or just never hit the right spot?


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> If you need to get rid of some nicas...
> 
> Lol. Poking fun. The few nicas I've had have been good. Is the less desirable due to a palate change or just never hit the right spot?


the Potencia is about 5% as good as the regular Nica Libres... IMO


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ha Ha I knew who posted that before seeing your name when I saw Chupacabra above my post. I recall that being a total barnyard hay/earthy/manure stick (not a bad thing in this context). Never really knew what people meant by that until I had one. I still have a couple with some time on them - I'll have to get one out and revisit it soon. Did you try the Covenant yet? I dig those.


Manure thats awesome!! Perhaps that was the nutty flavor i couldn't figure out Lmao. I liked the cigar. Definitely not a favorite. The Covenant i also have. Although haven't tried it yet. They say it's the flagship of the lineup. Figure maybe over the weekend I'll give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> the Potencia is about 5% as good as the regular Nica Libres... IMO


Did not know that. Figured it would be close to the others. Learn something new.


----------



## Westside Threat

Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel Aged Maduro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Petit. I left the Modus inside so challenging to enjoy the nub. Still a great cigar and I love the Epernay line probably best of all the Illusione. Brand.










Getting hot but managing to hold it between my teeth. Will have to spit the nub into the overflowing ashtray soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Westside Threat said:


> Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel Aged Maduro


Are those awesome? I've never had one. They sound and look great.


----------



## Westside Threat

WABOOM said:


> Are those awesome? I've never had one. They sound and look great.


I wasn't enamored with it. Maybe I was looking for something a bit more robust after a really long day. It was incredibly smooth and for the most part, burned well, although required multiple touchups. But the complexity wasn't there. I didn't end of finishing it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoyed a Tatuaje from that wild and crazy @csk415. Got rid of the wrapper to quickly to list the name. A good solid gar from the Tatuaje line. A bit different from the other Tats I've smoked, maybe it's the wrapper that making it different. All in all a good solid smoke. Thanks again Bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Excellent morning smoke combo


----------



## Kidvegas

Tried posting a pic but it was a no go! Smoking a Le Bijou at the lounge. What a great cigar..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

262 Revere. It's early, but this is in the running for my fav of the year. This is why I seek out box-pressed maduros. Coffee, cream, some vanilla. So tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Snapped this while enjoying a cup of Blue Mountain and an Emilio AF2 this morning.


----------



## Regiampiero

Velvet Rat tonight. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

De Nobili, half of a Long


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Velvet Rat tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Have yet to come by a velvet rat, how does it compare to the other DE rats?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Crowned Heads- Headley Grange.

Great change up to my usual maduros.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Have yet to come by a velvet rat, how does it compare to the other DE rats?


Similar but the velvet is more earthy, so right up my alley.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Westside Threat said:


> Krueger and Dalmore Cigar Malt


I have a pristine dressed box put away! What's your take on the Krueger!!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Had this Emilio AF2 sitting in the humidor for some time. Gary Griffiths is the blender and he really introduced me to the finer art of enjoying a great cigar. This one was just superb with tons of flavor and lots of transitions! A must own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Never disappoints - AFSS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ethernaut05 said:


> I have a pristine dressed box put away! What's your take on the Krueger!!!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Love them, can only imagine what they'll be like NEXT Halloween.


----------



## Kidvegas

Top 5 of my Fav cigars. Perfect all the time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Tatuaje Tattoo. After my feet were frozen, I stopped short and cut the remaining portion into 'coins' and tried one of them in a Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe. Very nice - mellow with just a bit of an added touch of sweetness from the cob. I like it ! Will have to play around more with this set-up.


----------



## djason78

Hey there, today, I've smoked an AVO Syncro Nicaragua Toro! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Kidvegas

After work with a Rage Toro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

another De Nobili


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> another De Nobili


Still got one of those from @csk415. Might just have to blaze it up tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ethernaut05 said:


> I have a pristine dressed box put away! What's your take on the Krueger!!!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved it. It had the personality of a Nicaraguan but not "boring" like a puro. The SA wrapper added great depth. It was incredibly smooth and the retrohale was silky. Very little touchup required. It should age well, I'm jealous of you :beerchug:


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a MUWAT Nightcrawler. Perfect size for about a one hour smoke. Lots of cocoa/ dark rich flavors, with a slightly sweet earthy finish.


----------



## Westside Threat

Holy Lance Maduro & some high octane rhum


----------



## poppajon75

Contest smoke courtesy of @Rondo.







Go big or, go home! I really like this cigar. The only pepper is coming from the retro. A slight cinnamon tingle but, mostly earth and caramel. Strong caramel coming off the foot. I enjoy a big rg cigar on occasion and, this Torano is a big rg cigar that I will enjoy again. I feel like I'm cheating on dinner because I'm having dessert right now. Many thanks!


----------



## Kidvegas

El Cobre 1 1/2 months in the tupper and tasting fabulous. A bit tight on the draw which cleared up very quickly with my new accessory purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Flor de Valle. Great smoke and like La Hacienda and Futuro boxworthy if you can get a decent price. I will scour Nica looking for any Warped even though many are rolled by Casa Fernandez in Miami.










Enjoying this with Reeds Extra Ginger beer and some Jameson's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ramon Bueso Odyssey Robusto - courtesy of @Ranger0282 from the Noob Sampler Trade
First one of these and it's pretty good. Thanks David


----------



## gator_79

poppajon75 said:


> Contest smoke courtesy of @*Rondo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or, go home! I really like this cigar. The only pepper is coming from the retro. A slight cinnamon tingle but, mostly earth and caramel. Strong caramel coming off the foot. I enjoy a big rg cigar on occasion and, this Torano is a big rg cigar that I will enjoy again. I feel like I'm cheating on dinner because I'm having dessert right now. Many thanks!


One of my "Go To" smokes right there, always very consistent in taste and construction. Can also be found at a great price on the Devil Site. I recently won a box of 24 Torp's for $64.00. For less than $3.00 each that's a steal anytime.


----------



## poppajon75

gator_79 said:


> One of my "Go To" smokes right there, always very consistent in taste and construction. Can also be found at a great price on the Devil Site. I recently won a box of 24 Torp's for $64.00. For less than $3.00 each that's a steal anytime.


I definately wouldn't have a problem keeping these on hand. Construction and, burn was spot on. I've heard people make the "tastes like a candy bar" reference and, to me this was it. I was real happy with it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads, Four Kicks and a cup of Kenya this morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

About to fire up this Tatuaje Reserva K222. I've heard great things about these :grin2:


----------



## MidwestToker

Forgot to take a photo, but I had a Tatuaje 10 Year yesterday at the lounge. Dagnabbit, that is a damn fine cigar. Burned perfectly while I watched Jeopardy.


----------



## Kidvegas

Jaime Garcia waiting to punch out of work. Enjoy these alot must try some smaller ring gauges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Wife's favorite stick right now! Anyone recommend a similar stick/profile as this gem? I thoroughly enjoy them too. It gives me more excuses to buy HER some...hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 100665
> 
> 
> Wife's favorite stick right now! Anyone recommend a similar stick/profile as this gem? I thoroughly enjoy them too. It gives me more excuses to buy HER some...hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say that I've ever had one of those... how would you describe it?


----------



## SmokeSilent

SoCal Gunner said:


> Can't say that I've ever had one of those... how would you describe it?


I highly enjoy his stick. It's name really speaks volumes as it's a very balanced cigar. It's a very creamy smoke with a lot of cedar and earthy tones. Silky spice but not a kick- a true medium+ stick. I've only had 3 and all were fantastic, I suggest the prestige or prism..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nubbed this Regius Corona to the very end even though it is freezing cold outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo Classic and a cup of 'French roast' this afternoon.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ashton Heritage - Churchill


----------



## Regiampiero

King B fuente Friday


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

chateau connecticut fuente friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Was going for a Shark for Fuente Friday until i found this sucka. Nicarao Exclusivo. Beautiful dark wrapper and full strength to start. A perfect amount of spice and tons of thick rich smoke . Flavors are hard to figure I'm thinking earthy barnyard. Very pleasant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

here is the pic my bad....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Tat Reserva 7th, with Knob Creek. Don't judge the Solo Cups... when on deployment I don't always have access to a glass.


----------



## tonyzoc

San Lotano Spanish Press


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

About to fire this bad boy up!







EP Carrillo 5th anniversary


----------



## acitalianman13

Rosa Cuba angel for the first time awesome definitely recommend it


----------



## Tedder87

After a little break I'm back. Haven't had much free time lately. Oh how I've missed this.


----------



## WNYTony

Man O'War Puro Authentico Corona, courtesy of @CloakedInSmoke from our Noob Sampler Trade
These are really good and every time I smoke one I wonder why I don't have more lol Thanks P


----------



## Kidvegas

Curivari really digging this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Macanudo Insperado, toro. Mild, sweet, creamy, cashew. fast burn, soft fill. Got it for Christmas. Its only 9° so I figured what the hell.


----------



## eliot

Having an FdO natural while I do the laundry.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

It's going to be a good day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Inferno 3rd degree. Only other person I can remember posting a pic of these was @WinsorHumidors. He said they were good some time back. Got some over thanksgiving. Pretty good smokes.

Edit...








It was that good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC, Craven Morehead


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I've got to live through you guys- got a wicked head cold going on. 
I do feel like a puss thinking I'm freezing in Socal and see you guys in the snow.


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> ...
> I do feel like a puss thinking I'm freezing in Socal and see you guys in the snow.


ha!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've got to live through you guys- got a wicked head cold going on.
> I do feel like a puss thinking I'm freezing in Socal and see you guys in the snow.


Get better bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Tatuaje verocu 
@WNYTony this thing is delicious too! Loving these that you sent me, great selection. Going to have to do some new year shopping!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Made the mistake grabbing a toro sized Padron x000. Way too cold to fully enjoy this long lasting stick. 

This had some good florals along side traditional Nica flavors and aromas. I was fumbling in dim lighting and thought I had a Londres but when I was warm it was great. I just didn't realize the wind was blowing at all while walking the dog Eastward. When I turned around adding just a 10 mph wind made 19F feel very, very cold on the parts of my face that were uncovered. 

I just can't wait for Spring to arrive. Luckily we avoided massive snowfall others received as there was no wind out of the North. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Made the mistake grabbing a toro sized Padron x000. Way too cold to fully enjoy this long lasting stick.
> 
> This had some good florals along side traditional Nica flavors and aromas. I was fumbling in dim lighting and thought I had a Londres but when I was warm it was great. I just didn't realize the wind was blowing at all while walking the dog Eastward. When I turned around adding just a 10 mph wind made 19F feel very, very cold on the parts of my face that were uncovered.
> 
> I just can't wait for Spring to arrive. Luckily we avoided massive snowfall others received as there was no wind out of the North.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the hot tub pics???..lol

Can't believe I just said that to a guy.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Hemingway WOA natural with Best Damn Cherry Cola and a Best Damn Rootbeer.

Pick-up truck heater is toasty. Snow coming down in big flakes. Temp is 17F. Neighbor horses are wearing coats.

Life is good


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Where's the hot tub pics???..lol
> 
> Can't believe I just said that to a guy.


The same though went through my mind but I wasn't going to be the one to say something!! Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Picked up that beauty in the background and I'm smoking a shade while the Lions get smoked.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Excellent smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MyFatherFan said:


> Tatuaje verocu
> 
> @WNYTony this thing is delicious too! Loving these that you sent me, great selection. Going to have to do some new year shopping!!!


Great smoke for such a little guy, isn't it ! Glad to hear you're enjoying some of them


----------



## MidwestToker

This Nica Potencia is tasting decent after about 2+ month of rest. The first two were abysmal. It could be the booze, tho...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads, Yellow Rose. Love these, this one started off a bit tight so I had to poke it a couple times with a pipe pick to get her to behave.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> The same though went through my mind but I wasn't going to be the one to say something!! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoked the first part dog walking and the rest in the tub, but even if the water is 102F under the surface, it's still pretty cold above the water.

That and most of my time in the tub is Puffing but using an app, now at the most accelerated level, quizzing myself on Spanish vocabulary, grammar and spelling as well as pronunciation. I just didn't have fingers that were unfrozen or cooperating in the cold.

I am getting better at the Latin American Spanish, but of course each time I think I am mostly fluent, the app will humi,Kate me with a set of pronouns, in a very unlikely scenario, which works me up almost enough to chuck my phone.

It's like almost wining at Donkey King as a kid, just to see that big ape climb higher after you were on your last quarter.

Okay I am dating myself here, but I'm starting to argue with my wife Ricky Ricardo style where I start in English and it slowly morphs into Spanglish with every other word from a different language and a few curses under my breath. You know you are getting things when you start dreaming in that language.

I do love linguistics, but like playing blackjack I get stressed because of so many synonymous words and variations of dialogue between Castilian, American and Latin American Spanish. Nica is even weirder. They call it Nicanol and use Vos instead of tu and almost always use Usted/Ustedes, yet drop the s most of the time.

Hay, hay yay I loved the reruns of "I love Lucy!" My only solace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

De Nobili !!! simple and effective


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome


----------



## csk415

This fat smoke is going to take awhile. Good thing it's nice out and I have a couple hrs of garage farting around to do.


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blended connecticut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tatuaje Miami 10th anniversary,


----------



## Regiampiero

Afternoon delight


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

While my head was frozen I was able to enjoy my last Intemperance Intrique. Those were pretty good after they had some rest in the humidor. I think I have gone through 15 of them since Summer. No picture of the nub but using the Modus I smoked it all. Now waiting for a break in the wind to jump out of the tub and head inside.

Last night I had a bit of insomnia so I grabbed the Coleman propane camp heater and curled above it to smoke an Illusione Epernay Le Petit. While good the early morning session wasn't a pleasant activity or at least what I had floating through my mind. The winds had kicked up from the NW and we had snow blowing into the porch from all the gaps, especially off my neighbors roof. His house is about 8-10 feet on the side. You can see the roof from the tub and there isn't much snow on it any longer. It's been pummeling me throughout my smoke.

However the hot waters have loosened up my back and shoulders and gave me a break of the serious cabin fever that we all are feeling up here this weekend. Had a spat with the wife, which happens when we get boxed up for too long and we are all fighting off the remains of some well spread rhinovirus. At least in the cold all the nasal passages open up.

Silver linings on cloudy cold weekends. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

I smoked the MF and my wife the Espinosa Alpha Dawg. That Alpha D is a tasty Morsel anyone tried it? Big fan of both
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last night from @WNYTony









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

SmokeSilent said:


> View attachment 100665
> 
> 
> Wife's favorite stick right now! Anyone recommend a similar stick/profile as this gem? I thoroughly enjoy them too. It gives me more excuses to buy HER some...hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite Ashton cigars. Cedar notes remind me opusx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Alec Bradley 2nd robusto to go on my 2nd call out today on top of finishing a side job.

Edit: Don't see what the problem is here.








Gratuitous cigar at work pic.


----------



## WABOOM

RP Decade, robusto. courtesy of @poppajon75 . thanks bud!


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> RP Decade, robusto. courtesy of @poppajon75 . thanks bud!


Hope you enjoy it. I think they're great, just not at the msrp.


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Hope you enjoy it. I think they're great, just not at the msrp.


great blend. I like these. I agree about the msrp , it's the 95 rating that did that!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Good stuff here,,,






​


----------



## csk415




----------



## Kidvegas

5:48 am great time for a short Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Going to start the day with a Cornelius. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

poppajon75 said:


> Alec Bradley 2nd robusto to go on my 2nd call out today on top of finishing a side job.
> 
> Edit: Don't see what the problem is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuitous cigar at work pic.


Back feed 120 with the fuse jumped out?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Stogiepuffer said:


> Back feed 120 with the fuse jumped out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Had a lightening strike near a lift station panel. Fried the main board. That fuse was completely ejected from what you see there. Surprised that board made it. The lightening arrestor was actually intact too.







That's what it did to the privacy fence that runs behind our chain link fence around our station. There was pieces of it 60' away.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

poppajon75 said:


> Had a lightening strike near a lift station panel. Fried the main board. That fuse was completely ejected from what you see there. Surprised that board made it. The lightening arrestor was actually intact too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it did to the privacy fence that runs behind our chain link fence around our station. There was pieces of it 60' away.


Holy crap. Thought it looked like more than a 120 hitting that board.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus, toro. I'm a big fan of these.


----------



## MidwestToker

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. This is supposed to be pretty strong, but I'm not getting much of a kick and little pepper. But it's a tasty smoke nonetheless. Goes great with some java on a (relatively) warm day. Love the vitola. Neat, slim box press.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Last night from @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


These are quite nice with some good aging. I came upon one I didn't think I had while digging through one of the boxes. It was very good. Wish I had aged the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> These are quite nice with some good aging. I came upon one I didn't think I had while digging through one of the boxes. It was very good. Wish I had aged the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's because I smoke once or twice a week I'm looking for something to wow me and this one didn't. But I can't say a bad thing about it. Great burn and draw, very nice retro. It would be a good every day smoke. Reminds me of 601 la bomba I think.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Tempus, toro. I'm a big fan of these.


This band is gorgeous and it must be around 50 RG. It looks pretty thin for a Toro.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

yes, 6×50.
they are extremely good


----------



## lukecro

Just got a box of these babies in.










Very nice so far. I need to grab another box soon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Long day, finally have a chance to sit down with an El Centurion and a cup of Antigua.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally the really fringed weather has moved out. It's still several degrees below freezing but tolerable enough to enjoy a RoMa craft Intemperance Charity. I just love these for their smoothness and their overall complexity. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wait all week just to see how much money you light on fire every weekend. Lol..

Keep it up.


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas Gold Maduro, corona. I bought a box of these a year ago. They have gotten better. They are worth $2 IMO. Pepper has gone down. They are a little creamier now, and seem less woody.
-they are a straight forward cedar, coffee, cocoa.
I keep feeling like I need to "get rid of" these. But every time I smoke one I enjoy it. Still won't buy more though, my purchasing is getting better and there are sooooo many great options between the $3-6 mark.


----------



## Kidvegas

Picked this up at a local [email protected] last week. Serious barbyard from the clipped cap along with a dark coffee. Hope it tasteyas good as it smells...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadderkdawg

Tried a fat bottom betty, was quite an interesting smoke, never had a sweetened tip before.


----------



## bozoo

WABOOM said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, corona. I bought a box of these a year ago. They have gotten better. They are worth $2 IMO. Pepper has gone down. They are a little creamier now, and seem less woody.
> -they are a straight forward cedar, coffee, cocoa.
> I keep feeling like I need to "get rid of" these. But every time I smoke one I enjoy it. Still won't buy more though, my purchasing is getting better and there are sooooo many great options between the $3-6 mark.


Still have a bunch of them in churchil, got them some time ago at similar, $2 price point. As a matter of fact, I enjoy them a lot, each time I smoke them I wonder how do they do that for this kinda money.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft Cromagnon, in the 4x44rg vitola. Pretty decent but these need much more time. Probably 5-6 months. Nice to try one as I have a box of the Cromagnon coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Graycliff 30th and a My Father En Cedros. Both fantastic smokes :smile2:


----------



## WABOOM

CAO Colombia, robusto.







wow I am really liking this cigar. Very interesting. Very different. 
-strong clean earth, citrus zest, light leather, herbal tea (chamomile). 
I was a little bit hesistant after not liking the Brazilia but this Colombia is really nice.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> CAO Colombia, robusto.


What's your thoughts on that one? I like the Brazilia and, have considered getting a sampler with a variety of Cao smokes.


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> What's your thoughts on that one? I like the Brazilia and, have considered getting a sampler with a variety of Cao smokes.


see above. I edited to include my thoughts.


----------



## Kidvegas

Achilles while enjoying some 37* weather. CT has a chance tomorrow of 50's wouldn't that be nice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

... wouldn't that be nice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

now I have Beach Boys "Wouldn't it be nice" from Pet Sounds album 1966 stuck in my head.


----------



## George007

Smoked a Padron Family #45 Family Reserve a few days ago. Another day in paradise (Bahamas)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Working my way through a Padron Londres. I would not buy them again. They just don't have the flavors of other Padrons and they are not inexpensive I will let them rest a year and check again. Maybe time will help.

It was supposed to warm up here but instead we have dealt with Gale force winds and freezing rain. I just hate Winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I hate winter too! To me there's just nothing good about it. The hot humid summer is "uncomfortable"... but I feel like I'm actually dying in the cold.


----------



## George007

Champagne InHand said:


> Working my way through a Padron Londres. I would not buy them again. They just don't have the flavors of other Padrons and they are not inexpensive I will let them rest a year and check again. Maybe time will help.
> 
> It was supposed to warm up here but instead we have dealt with Gale force winds and freezing rain. I just hate Winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The standard Padron/Thousand series line up while I love them I find that you must age them for a while to make the cigar less harsh.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabid Reindeer and a cup of Kenya this morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fratello torpedo


----------



## talisker10

Vega fina white label


----------



## gator_79

Had a AVO Syncro Fogata Short Torp... My first one, a short smoke with lots of thick creamy smoke. I will absolutely be getting more of these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> I hate winter too! To me there's just nothing good about it. The hot humid summer is "uncomfortable"... but I feel like I'm actually dying in the cold.


I feel the exact same way. Like a tree withering in the late Fall but just feels like I am dying all Winter. I sleep 12-16 hours a day. Have continual headaches. Just not good.

Anyhow it's above freezing and the ice is slowly melting so I decided to try a C&A Daddy Mac. While a decent cigar, I just do not think these are worth the price of admission, even when heavily discounted.

I have a Shade Undercrown sitting by as backup. This Daddy Mac has some burn issues. The sandwiched binder/filler seems to not burn as well in parts unless I smoke it really slow. Perhaps that's the issue. Finally it has evened out after I let it sit and go out and have re-lit the cigar. I'm just puffing gently now that I'm in the tub, but will not buy C&A again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I second the motion for telling winter to F-off. I'm so sick and tired of being sick all winter long. Just the thought of winter coming is enough for my sinuses to get clogged. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I've patiently waited 4 months to have one of these beautifully constructed dark red oily beauties.









Edit: Damn! It's still smoking like it's too wet. I hate it because I really like these. A longer nap they need though. Now to grab a cigar I can smoke.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> I've patiently waited 4 months to have one of these beautifully constructed dark red oily beauties.


Heard those were alot better rott..


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Heard those were alot better rott..


I wouldn't recommend anything ROTT. Except Bovedas..... they work ROTT


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I've patiently waited 4 months to have one of these beautifully constructed dark red oily beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn! It's still smoking like it's too wet. I hate it because I really like these. A longer nap they need though. Now to grab a cigar I can smoke.


the one you gave me is still sleeping. The first evening that is 40-50° I'm grabbing that bad boy.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> the one you gave me is still sleeping. The first evening that is 40-50° I'm grabbing that bad boy.


I'd give it a little more of a nap. It acted like it's still wet. It's a great smoke Imo but, wasn't acting right yet. I'm just going through and, messaging anyone I've sent one to to let them know to let it sit a while longer. I know I dated them and, gave the heads up about its age but, I'd feel terrible if it was a bad experience for anyone. The ones I've got left are going to nap a while longer.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JD Howard by Crowned Heads. Spicey Wood taste that is surprisingly pleasant. Little wonky runner at light up, but it's straighten out. Just happy to be able to breath/have a cigar after a week long head cold


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I'd give it a little more of a nap.


yeah, it's not gonna be 45° any time soon. maybe 3 months...


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> yeah, it's not gonna be 45° any time soon. maybe 3 months...


Another three months was my thought too. A damn shame though. I was looking forward to it all day. I'm getting the word out though.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Shaded Undercrown. These are so much better in the second half and with some age on the stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> JD Howard by Crowned Heads. Spicey Wood taste that is surprisingly pleasant. Little wonky runner at light up, but it's straighten out. Just happy to be able to breath/have a cigar after a week long head cold


Glad your back bro !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Shaded Undercrown. These are so much better in the second half and with some age on the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right? The shade is definitely an home run, but I wish they made one with a corojo wrapper. Still one of the best DE out right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Asylum 13 Ogre. Another great smoke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gent's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Forgot to post this one from the other night. So far the white and yellow bands start off with a little bitter taste but turn into a pretty good smoke. With some age I think the flavors would be good from start to finish. @*Yukoner*


----------



## php007

UBC03 said:


> I wait all week just to see how much money you light on fire every weekend. Lol..
> 
> Keep it up.


I will do my best.


----------



## chadderkdawg

Punch Bareknucle on my way into work today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decide I needed to crack the box and try an Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion, since I have plants of experience with the BA Intrique and the EC Charity. Luckily RoMa craft boxes are sealed in cellophane with a bóveda in side. 









My thoughts ROTT is that the EC are better. With aging I am sure these will get up to the complexity of the BA and at least pull even.

The WR does have some nice aromas that promise a lot but they will need aging to have they come through better on the palate though even now they have a great retrohale of hay and some florals.

With a throwback Pepsi and Sailor Jerry's spewed rum. Maybe next time it will be with a Jameson's and just a touch of Pepsi or Ginger ale/beer. Not a huge fan of the additional wrapper but it does look nice. Like with Caldwell JV Gibraltor that extra wrapper leaves a chance that the extra glue could damage the wrapper but with RoMa craft making almost bullet proof sticks I doubt this will be a problem. I still have yet to have a RoMa craft that isn't up there with other top shelf brands and getting 30 sticks for under $150 is a bargain you just don't get with other top shelf labels. An affordable and premium stick. 
Well done RoMa craft.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 2000 Maduro. Very well aged (2 Years)


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Morning Gent's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are these?


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> How are these?


ROTT they are so-so. The one in the picture has 2 months at 65% and smoked beautiful. It has that common Tatuaje flavor that i find all their cigars to have. Very dense leathery smoke and just the right amount of spice. Bought 4 five packs and very glad i did.

A must try and very affordable. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje skinny monster Tiff. I didn't have my phone nearby or I would have taken a picture. All that's left now from the sampler box from last year are the 2 skinny Chuck's.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> ROTT they are so-so. The one in the picture has 2 months at 65% and smoked beautiful. It has that common Tatuaje flavor that i find all their cigars to have. Very dense leathery smoke and just the right amount of spice. Bought 4 five packs and very glad i did.
> 
> A must try and very affordable. IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost all Tatts get so much better with some aging, the more the better. From okay to fantastic in a year or so.

While not a big fan of the tattoo, I really like the ones I have bought and kept in the box for a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Starting out slow but good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel from the Newb Piff @csk415. Spectacular draw and all the pop you'd expect from the Diesel line. The perfeto is new to me and im seriously diggin it. THANKS...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Champagne InHand said:


> Decide I needed to crack the box and try an Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion, since I have plants of experience with the BA Intrique and the EC Charity. Luckily RoMa craft boxes are sealed in cellophane with a bóveda in side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts ROTT is that the EC are better. With aging I am sure these will get up to the complexity of the BA and at least pull even.
> 
> The WR does have some nice aromas that promise a lot but they will need aging to have they come through better on the palate though even now they have a great retrohale of hay and some florals.
> 
> With a throwback Pepsi and Sailor Jerry's spewed rum. Maybe next time it will be with a Jameson's and just a touch of Pepsi or Ginger ale/beer. Not a huge fan of the additional wrapper but it does look nice. Like with Caldwell JV Gibraltor that extra wrapper leaves a chance that the extra glue could damage the wrapper but with RoMa craft making almost bullet proof sticks I doubt this will be a problem. I still have yet to have a RoMa craft that isn't up there with other top shelf brands and getting 30 sticks for under $150 is a bargain you just don't get with other top shelf labels. An affordable and premium stick.
> Well done RoMa craft.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:surprise:

You corrupted the yummy goodness known as "Throwback Pepsi" with rum??!!! SHAME ON YOU!!!!! :vs_unimpressed: :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> :surprise:
> 
> You corrupted the yummy goodness known as "Throwback Pepsi" with rum??!!! SHAME ON YOU!!!!! :vs_unimpressed: :vs_unimpressed:


Soft drinks at full strength are just too sweet for me. I didn't want too much ice as it's the heart of Winter. So spiced rum it was.

Now if it was a South Carolina sourced glass bottle of RC cola, not even ice would touch it, just a bit of refrigeration. I love stopping at Santee of I-95 to pay highway robber like prices for a case of glass bottle RC cola. It's my favorite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

First cigar in 4 days. Time to kick this cold out in the cold. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Diesel from the Newb Piff @csk415. Spectacular draw and all the pop you'd expect from the Diesel line. The perfeto is new to me and im seriously diggin it. THANKS...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad your enjoying it.


----------



## MidwestToker

El Galan Dona Nieves. Nice. Lots of cream and a bit of pepper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> El Galan Dona Nieves. Nice. Lots of cream and a bit of pepper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea those are good and cheap. A nice hidden gem.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

one of these little guys. half of a Denobili. It's only 1° F







such an explosion of tastey satisfaction.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The majority of the cigars I smoke tend to have a bit of spice. There are several blenders whose spice profile I really enjoy, Don Pepin's is very close to the top of the list, if not the top.


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> The majority of the cigars I smoke tend to have a bit of spice. There are several blenders whose spice profile I really enjoy, Don Pepin's is very close to the top of the list, if not the top.
> 
> View attachment 101154


I like aged Habano seed wrappers. They tend to have nice spice output when aged. If you like nutmeg, allspice and maybe a touch of clove.

There are plenty of others out there beside the Don Pepin offerings. They just need a bit of time in the box.

Colorado and Habano are favorites of mine while Maduro is fun in cooler weather and CT is fine for a milder overall profile with some creaminess and hay.

Sumatra varies a bit. Cameroon needs loads of aging IMHO. But so many great variations out there. I'm not all that fond of Claro wrappers but I do like a good rosado, but have had a few dog rockets with this rosado wrappers. BA is a fine dark wrapper with age as well.

Great world of cigars we have. My one requirement is long filler/binder these days. I hate having bits and pieces pull through a draw or get in my mouth.

Otherwise villager shorts are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I like aged Habano seed wrappers. They tend to have nice spice output when aged. If you like nutmeg, allspice and maybe a touch of clove.
> 
> There are plenty of others out there beside the Don Pepin offerings. They just need a bit of time in the box.
> 
> Colorado and Habano are favorites of mine while Maduro is fun in cooler weather and CT is fine for a milder overall profile with some creaminess and hay.
> 
> Sumatra varies a bit. Cameroon needs loads of aging IMHO. But so many great variations out there. I'm not all that fond of Claro wrappers but I do like a good rosado, but have had a few dog rockets with this rosado wrappers. BA is a fine dark wrapper with age as well.
> 
> Great world of cigars we have. My one requirement is long filler/binder these days. I hate having bits and pieces pull through a draw or get in my mouth.
> Otherwise villager shorts are great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a wide world alright, I like the Colorado and the Sumatra is a fav. The Cameroon's tend to be a bit dry for my taste. I like maduros just don't reach for one as often as I used to, same with connie's. I've had a few Rosado the were really good and there are a few Claro's I like as well.


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot23 with a cup of Kenya this morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

...


----------



## chadderkdawg

Nicaraguan 2nd on the way to work today, cant believe the amount of flavor from those sticks.


----------



## Regiampiero

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be able to smoke that just because of the band. Is it in bad taste or is it just me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

De Nobili from NEWB PIFF @csk415. Cant believe how much flavor is in these little cigars. Amazing lunch break smoke...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> De Nobili from NEWB PIFF @csk415. Cant believe how much flavor is in these little cigars. Amazing lunch break smoke...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Pop's has smoked denobili and parodi forever. If you offer him aa cigar his answer is that he has parodies in the fridge. Calls the cigars I smoke foo foo , rich guy cigars. He calls em a few other things but it's not politically correct and definitely NSFW. But he'll smoke one if I push the issue. Plus we're allowed to smoke mine inside. My mother banned parodies years ago.


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> My Pop's has smoked denobili and parodi forever. If you offer him aa cigar his answer is that he has parodies in the fridge. Calls the cigars I smoke foo foo , rich guy cigars. He calls em a few other things but it's not politically correct and definitely NSFW. But he'll smoke one if I push the issue. Plus we're allowed to smoke mine inside. My mother banned parodies years ago.


High Five to the old man. The web shows that these are machine made, which is another suprise. Such an extremely distinctive flavor. The one in the pic was cut in half, so buy 20 and you could produce 40 of these guy's. Very cool . Especially for these cold NE months.


----------



## WABOOM

they bring a lot to the table. What they don't bring in refinement and complexity, they bring by the bucket load and just pour it on. I really like what they offer.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> they bring a lot to the table. What they don't bring in refinement and complexity, they bring by the bucket load and just pour it on. I really like what they offer.


 @WABOOM you've made me a believer. Gonna seriously check online tonight for a box, or one of those bricks the sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> I wouldn't be able to smoke that just because of the band. Is it in bad taste or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I dunno. The guy was a dick yet a hero to a few out there. Kind of like Fidel. I would smoke a Fidel Habano any day.

I finishing the last of a 10 pack of Heisenberg Uber. The first couple were so disappointing. The ones in between those first two and this were pretty brilliant with amazing florals. The jury is out on this one. Boring to start but after 2" has burned off it picked up some interesting notes. Near the cap cut it is a little soft. But I'm starting to get some caramelized notes along with the hay and that's interesting. Overall thoughts. I would repurchase these but not a box. Worth a 5er or two if the price was right.

Better than the big Octoberfest cigars they make, but then again a 60rg pickle sized smoke this isn't. Just another glimpse into the world of DR tobacco based cigars. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last night

Davidoff Salamone Royal Release 









12 year old Opus X A 









Diamond Crown Black Diamond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last night

Davidoff Salamone Royal Release 









12 year old Opus X A 









Diamond Crown Black Diamond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Wife came home from the gym today and surprised me with this La Palina El Ano 1896 Oscuro. It was a excellent smoke and had a ton of smooth complex transitions. I'm definitely going to stock some of these in the humidor!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Thank God It's Fuente Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

The temp hit 68 and 72 degrees today and yesterday here in Huntersville, NC ... yesterday I had a Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado ... cannot argue with the beauty of this smoke ... it rarely disappoints ... even ROT. 

Today I had an Ashton VSG Sorcerer; hands down one of the best cigars I've ever smoked (including Padrons). It started off with a fruity note at the back of my palate that stayed there for the first half but dwindled over the second. I only had to retouch it once. I only have two left. I'll smoke one more of those when my wife starts work again in August! She simply HATES tobacco in any form ... so I have to sneak when she's at work ... ha!

Happy Friday the 13th everyone ... say safe!

CT


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> @WABOOM you've made me a believer. Gonna seriously check online tonight for a box, or one of those bricks the sell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine from CI. Buy the longs and cut them in half. 
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigars/12495/de-nobili-by-avanti/


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> I dunno. The guy was a dick yet a hero to a few out there. Kind of like Fidel. I would smoke a Fidel Habano any day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know. I equate Fidel to people like Putin or other eccentric leaders, but I equate Escobar to Sadam and Hitler. The man was truly evil, not just portrayed as such.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Toscana rosso small coffee infused cigars. Not bad, after some pizza and a gin tonic.


----------



## poppajon75

Dug out a Noob PIF smoke from @Ams417 in hopes that it'll stoke a fire in that thread. Totally new to me.







La Perla Habana Wide. I'll be lucky to light this because the aroma of chocolate and, coffee coming from the foot is so tempting that I just want to eat it. I'll update once I really get into this.

Update: I really enjoyed this cigar. A sweet leather, dark cocoa and, a touch of spice.







It was a little too tight of a draw for me but, no worries due to my new Modus. I got to use both ends of it.  I was just as happy to find that these are a very reasonably priced cigar as I was to smoke this. Many thanks @Ams417 for this tasty treat.


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> one of these little guys. half of a Denobili. It's only 1° F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such an explosion of tastey satisfaction.


Do you stick them in your tupperdore with your other cigars? Do they smell like a bonfire?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Tatuaje 10 year. I purchased an engagement ring today. Celebrating with a nice cigar and scotch. Don't know yet when I'll pop the question. Will probably wait until it's not miserable outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WinsorHumidors said:


> The temp hit 68 and 72 degrees today and yesterday here in Huntersville, NC ... yesterday I had a Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado ... cannot argue with the beauty of this smoke ... it rarely disappoints ... even ROT.
> 
> Today I had an Ashton VSG Sorcerer; hands down one of the best cigars I've ever smoked (including Padrons). It started off with a fruity note at the back of my palate that stayed there for the first half but dwindled over the second. I only had to retouch it once. I only have two left. I'll smoke one more of those when my wife starts work again in August! She simply HATES tobacco in any form ... so I have to sneak when she's at work ... ha!
> 
> Happy Friday the 13th everyone ... say safe!
> 
> CT


That's a couple of fine smokes mate! I have a few of the Oliva V's left, but I need to break in to the cigar shop to score some more VSG's. I still haven't let loose the cash to try the ESG's yet, but sure want to try one......


----------



## Regiampiero

Fuente Friday with 858


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Esteban Carreras Covenant. Awesome cigar. Started with a impressive cedar flavor and just enough spice. Half way point huge transition. Cedar faded away and was replaced by a very creamy mocha flavor. A very rich and pleasing cigar.








Nub worthy for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

SEP 15 Illusione H-Town Lancero.

At 65% for the last year, and to my palate this could pass for a mildly spicy CC.


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Do you stick them in your tupperdore with your other cigars? Do they smell like a bonfire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep them in a mason jar. Separate from my other cigars. Because they do smell like a bon fire!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

'Event only' series 2012


----------



## MidwestToker

For the price, it's hard to beat the A series from 5 Vegas. This small vitola is rich with coffee and bitter chocolate. This is my second to last. Will order more soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> I don't know. I equate Fidel to people like Putin or other eccentric leaders, but I equate Escobar to Sadam and Hitler. The man was truly evil, not just portrayed as such.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


There is always a place in the world for some bad villainous person in this world. Pablo could be a beast. Still the guy was more like a Godfather than a Hitler. He built so many fútbol fields throughout the poverty stricken areas of Medellin and put food on people's plates. Sure if you crossed him you and your family paid the ultimate price.

He was bad enough and prideful enough to think he could get away with his palatial jailhouse and just walking away from it and start blowing $hit up, but like with Manni Noriega, and Saddam, he found out that you can't just continuously flip the bird at the US and get away with it. He was killed by Navy Seals, so live by the sword, die by the sword, but I would rather that then rot in the solitary Super max of Florence, CO, only to be released to France when cancer ridden and unable to enjoy one damned thing.

Simon Bolivar did a few, not very nice things in freeing a few Latin America countries from colonial rule, and he probably has the best known marque in the cigar business, except for maybe the fictional literary character of "The Count of Montecristo."

We know that bad stuff associated with Pablo. The Last Tsar had people tortured and killed but the cigar is a classic. I don't put either up with Hitler, Stalin or Pol Pot.

I would love to see Montecristo make a JFK special cigar.

I'm not saying Pablo should ever be seen as a hero, but in that time there were plenty of drug barons, but he was one of the first that tried to give a little back to his hometown's children. The Cali racket or El Chapo certainly didn't do anything like that, nor did Lucky Luciano or Meyer Lansky.

I'm just saying almost guaranteed at that time somebody had to play the role of the bad Columbian. Maybe in time they will make Hugo Chavez Rum or Lenin Vodka. It just sounds like a smart business move to profit on a name and reputation.

If you put two people on a list and said I had to sit in a room with them and have a few drinks over an hour or two and one was Pablo Escobar and the other was Papa Doc Duvalier of Haiti, I would chose Escobar as I would surely commit homicide if I was in a room with a Papa Doc, et al.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. Bad move smoking an Illusione CT Rothschild (speaking of evil bastards, that have screwed our world), but everybody gets to have a laugh at my expense as I was getting out of the tub this afternoon and trying to straighten this wonky replacement top, I mistakenly knocked over my Stinky Stogies ash tray. What a mess, I need to sweep up, tonight, in the dark as I had a headache this afternoon when I got out of the tub.

Here a photo of the Illusuone CT Rothschild: followed by said ashtray nightmare:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Luckily I had emptied and cleaned said ashtray last Sunday but still what a dang mess. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Bad move smoking an Illusione CT Rothschild (speaking of evil bastards, that have screwed our world), but everybody gets to have a laugh at my expense as I was getting out of the tub this afternoon and trying to straighten this wonky replacement top, I mistakenly knocked over my Stinky Stogies ash tray. What a mess, I need to sweep up, tonight, in the dark as I had a headache this afternoon when I got out of the tub.
> 
> Here a photo of the Illusuone CT Rothschild: followed by said ashtray nightmare:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I had emptied and cleaned said ashtray last Sunday but still what a dang mess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you didn't knock it into the tub.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scap said:


> SEP 15 Illusione H-Town Lancero.
> 
> At 65% for the last year, and to my palate this could pass for a mildly spicy CC.


Illusione is a brand that closely fits to a CC more than any other. Try the Epernay line up and you might be shocked with a La Moulin if blindfolded and had to guess where that Cigar's origin was from. Especially with some rest in a cedar humidor. They are very pricy but a treat to smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside having my last Oliva Serie V (the Diadema) from my Serie V sampler.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Here's a photo of said Diadema since I'm bored


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> I keep them in a mason jar. Separate from my other cigars. Because they do smell like a bon fire!


This is no joke. Kept mine in a ziplock bag and could still smell them when I walked by.


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. Bad move smoking an Illusione CT Rothschild (speaking of evil bastards, that have screwed our world), but everybody gets to have a laugh at my expense as I was getting out of the tub this afternoon and trying to straighten this wonky replacement top, I mistakenly knocked over my Stinky Stogies ash tray. What a mess, I need to sweep up, tonight, in the dark as I had a headache this afternoon when I got out of the tub.
> 
> Here a photo of the Illusuone CT Rothschild: followed by said ashtray nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I had emptied and cleaned said ashtray last Sunday but still what a dang mess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the ct compare to the regular rothchild? Is it as flavorful? Worth a try?


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione is a brand that closely fits to a CC more than any other. Try the Epernay line up and you might be shocked with a La Moulin if blindfolded and had to guess where that Cigar's origin was from. Especially with some rest in a cedar humidor. They are very pricy but a treat to smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't say that too loud, you'll give someone a stroke. Although I do agree with you about some illusione, the one that would have fooled (hadn't I seen the band) was the Gloria de Leon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> There is always a place in the world for some bad villainous person in this world. Pablo could be a beast. Still the guy was more like a Godfather than a Hitler. He built so many fútbol fields throughout the poverty stricken areas of Medellin and put food on people's plates. Sure if you crossed him you and your family paid the ultimate price.
> 
> He was bad enough and prideful enough to think he could get away with his palatial jailhouse and just walking away from it and start blowing $hit up, but like with Manni Noriega, and Saddam, he found out that you can't just continuously flip the bird at the US and get away with it. He was killed by Navy Seals, so live by the sword, die by the sword, but I would rather that then rot in the solitary Super max of Florence, CO, only to be released to France when cancer ridden and unable to enjoy one damned thing.
> 
> Simon Bolivar did a few, not very nice things in freeing a few Latin America countries from colonial rule, and he probably has the best known marque in the cigar business, except for maybe the fictional literary character of "The Count of Montecristo."
> 
> We know that bad stuff associated with Pablo. The Last Tsar had people tortured and killed but the cigar is a classic. I don't put either up with Hitler, Stalin or Pol Pot.
> 
> I would love to see Montecristo make a JFK special cigar.
> 
> I'm not saying Pablo should ever be seen as a hero, but in that time there were plenty of drug barons, but he was one of the first that tried to give a little back to his hometown's children. The Cali racket or El Chapo certainly didn't do anything like that, nor did Lucky Luciano or Meyer Lansky.
> 
> I'm just saying almost guaranteed at that time somebody had to play the role of the bad Columbian. Maybe in time they will make Hugo Chavez Rum or Lenin Vodka. It just sounds like a smart business move to profit on a name and reputation.
> 
> If you put two people on a list and said I had to sit in a room with them and have a few drinks over an hour or two and one was Pablo Escobar and the other was Papa Doc Duvalier of Haiti, I would chose Escobar as I would surely commit homicide if I was in a room with a Papa Doc, et al.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps...in fact, I'm sure that's just a too soon type of scenario for me. As you mention there's a lot of bad people on cigars, but not many lived within the last 50 years. I'm sure, 50 years down the line it will totally acceptable. After all, we do have Julius Caesar cigars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

Regiampiero said:


> After all, we do have Julius Caesar cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Et Tu @Regiampiero?


----------



## Navistar

I'm having the regular illusione rothchilde. It doesn't disappoint. Haven't found anything under $4 that beats it yet


----------



## Kidvegas

The King Is Dead courtesy @SoCal Gunner. Very nice cigar thanks again Bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Good morning everyone! Today I'm having a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 with black coffee.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> The King Is Dead courtesy @SoCal Gunner. Very nice cigar thanks again Bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy


----------



## Regiampiero

konut said:


> Et Tu @Regiampiero?


And me what?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> And me what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Shakespeare


----------



## WABOOM

Obsidian, short corona. Look at the triple cap. Lol
and if you were wondering if the sleeping bag band took some wrapper with it... the answer is ... of course 








1/2 an inch in and this is already tasting excellent. I've never had one before.


----------



## WABOOM

Wow I'm at the halfway point now and this is a shockingly good cigar for the price ($9 for a 5'er on cbid) . You can buy em straight up for like $17. Roasted nuts, dark chocolate, sweetened coffee, white pepper. I'm impressed.
Add these to the list of great budget smokes.


----------



## acitalianman13

Thanks going pick some up sounds good


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Shakespeare


Ah. Not familiar with Shakespeare's work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Jose Blanco Señorial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

Regiampiero said:


> Ah. Not familiar with Shakespeare's work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Makes pretty good fishing gear too. :fish:


----------



## Maxh92

Hudson Bay torpedo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Cold and rainy. Made enjoyable by a Nica, scotch and football.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> Wow I'm at the halfway point now and this is a shockingly good cigar for the price ($9 for a 5'er on cbid) . You can buy em straight up for like $17. Roasted nuts, dark chocolate, sweetened coffee, white pepper. I'm impressed.
> Add these to the list of great budget smokes.


Dark budget smokes? I'm all in. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

eliot said:


> Good morning everyone! Today I'm having a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 with black coffee.


Haven't had the 3000, but the 6000 is easily an $8 smoke. Very tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Dark budget smokes? I'm all in. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big time. Its a Brazilian Habano wrapper. IMO it's better than Ramon Bueso Project.


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> How does the ct compare to the regular rothchild? Is it as flavorful? Worth a try?


The CT is good but I knew that these were literally factory to distributors to SBC to my house within a matter of weeks as SBC had been out for some time. It was just dumb to try one ROTT but my curiosity got the best of me. Still it was better after the first in ch or do, but with 3-6 months they should be stellar.

The Rothschild isn't even near my favorite Illusione but it's the most affordable and I like almost all of their line ups.

They come with cellophane which is unusual for most Illusione cigars.

Yep, I keep the big ashtray on the steps of the tub, not taking any chances having that fall into the tub. It's bad enough having an ash fall in or dropping the lighter in the tub. It's a small 250 gallon unit that is going on 9 years old. However it's an amazing help with the headaches and body cramps I get, especially during brutal Winter and Springs here.

Tonight a RoMa craft Cromagnon 4 x44 I bought awhile back in a sampler of this vitola. As always just a wonderful smoke. 
With a Yuengling as I have replenished my stick on that beer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Joya cabinetta tonight with a cup Peruvian coffee. I won't sleep tonight, but at last I'll enjoy this moment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

5 1/2 months rest has seriously changed this cigar from good to really good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sam Leccia Black. Picked these up on close out. Great, flavorful little smoke.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside having an Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto and a coffee.

This might be my last stick for awhile as I only have a few left in my tupperdor and they all need some more significant rest I think.


----------



## tonyzoc

I stopped at a local B&M today and came across a Puros Indios cigar with a very old style band and cello that was very browned. This particular B&M has been in Syracuse for allot of years and they carried Puros Indios back in their hay day. I've found old cigars at this store before, and I think they found an old box of Puros Indios and put them out. I smoked this cigar and it was very good...Much better than anything with a Puros Indios label made these days. Anyone remember this version of the band? And can guess what year they're from?



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> 5 1/2 months rest has seriously changed this cigar from good to really good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been awhile since I've had one of these. Gonna have to look and see if I have one or two left, pretty sure I do, if so they've been sitting for a few years now.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Gumby-cr

Sobremesa short churchill. I burned through a 5 pack in less than a week. These are REALLY good. I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I found one last Illusione Epernay La Ferme and have been enjoying it to the last nub.

This is a great size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Lit up a DE Undercrown and it was disgusting so I got out a Padron 1964 lonsdale. Much better


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Sobremesa short churchill. I burned through a 5 pack in less than a week. These are REALLY good. I just wish they weren't so expensive.


Keep an eye out on the monster app. They were selling the short Robusto 5er for $26.


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> Keep an eye out on the monster app. They were selling the short Robusto 5er for $26.


Thanks for the info. I've had a few of the other sizes but theres something about the short churchill size. I've heard its a tweaked blend from the others.


----------



## Kidvegas

Foundation Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

these are a good medium body cigar. Good buy at $2 per cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Getting ready to fire this bad boy up and watch the Cowboys beat the crap outta Green Bay!


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

A Gurkha Beauty from my first Cbid purchase. I didn't know any better at the time.









Nevermind, I guess I WON'T be smoking this one.


----------



## Kidvegas

Another from the Foundation line. El Gueguense (the wise man) Dont know how many more this company produces, but i implore you to try some if ya have the chance. WOW good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Now I'm on to a Alec Bradley 2nds, corona. Its 34° !!! It feels like spring. I know I've said this before, but these AB's are so good for my palette. I think they are the Coyol.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

San Cristobal Ovation
I need to get a Modus tool


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Another from the Foundation line. El Gueguense (the wise man) Dont know how many more this company produces, but i implore you to try some if ya have the chance. WOW good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to try some Foundation gars


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I really need to try some Foundation gars


If your into the more spicey full body, go with the Tabernacle the El Gueguense is med/ full with minimal spice. Both are good just depends on what ya like. Seriously can't go wrong with either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

OneStrangeOne said:


> Getting ready to fire this bad boy up and watch the Cowboys beat the crap outta Green Bay!
> View attachment 101377


The mysterio are good, but boy do they pack a punch! Enjoy.

I'm having a two-fer puro autentico maduro and daruma gold. The puro maduro wasn't as good as the natural. Not yet anyways.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> If your into the more spicey full body, go with the Tabernacle the El Gueguense is med/ full with minimal spice. Both are good just depends on what ya like. Seriously can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info
I might try picking up a Gueguense fiver on Cbid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks for the info
> I might try picking up a Gueguense fiver on Cbid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely you won't be disappointed, they are gooood!


----------



## ChiefH

Watching the game outside on the patio. One of my favs. I'm still new, but I keep coming back to this cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Italia


----------



## csk415

Sitting in garage watching game 2


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2012 Italia
> View attachment 101529


Your thoughts?


----------



## WNYTony

First cigar in about a week, but I think the creeping crud has finally left my body !
Fuente Magnum R44


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> Your thoughts?


Very smooth, I think these hit there prime at about 3 years though. The first quarter inch was almost bland then the flavor picked up, a nice med baking spice that held well into the final third, the last inch and half still has some spice on the retro, some bread and cedar. Overall a 3 out of 5. Good burn, nice thick chewy smoke.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Sitting in garage watching game 2


Can't wait to smoke one. Have been resting one for a month, I'm thinking to give it a year. Any thoughts? It seems to be a full body quite heavy smoke.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

eliot said:


> A Gurkha Beauty from my first Cbid purchase. I didn't know any better at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I guess I WON'T be smoking this one.


Awesome construction and burn. Box worthy. ;-)

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Wow I'm at the halfway point now and this is a shockingly good cigar for the price ($9 for a 5'er on cbid) . You can buy em straight up for like $17. Roasted nuts, dark chocolate, sweetened coffee, white pepper. I'm impressed.
> Add these to the list of great budget smokes.


 @WABOOM how long have these been resting? I bought some of these, but ROTT were unsmokable. Gave them 3 months maybe and they were better, but I'm going for at least a year. They didn't seem to be wet, maybe just too fresh. As I remember that cap was separating from the wrapper. And yes I think the band is ugly.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Saturday morning smoke, pretty good, I've tried these in Noir and I think I like the natural better. 
Perdomo Reserve Champagne Robusto Natural
















Forgot to mention, that it's a PIF smoke from @WNYTony

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Enjoying some 70 degree January weather on the river yesterday.

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @WABOOM how long have these been resting? I bought some of these, but ROTT were unsmokable. Gave them 3 months maybe and they were better, but I'm going for at least a year. They didn't seem to be wet, maybe just too fresh. As I remember that cap was separating from the wrapper. And yes I think the band is ugly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Not more than 5 months on the one I smoked. I took delivery of them in the fall, maybe September. Also I have only smoked one so maybe I just had an excellent experience with it. If the other 4 are like that one, I'm gonna definitely buy more. A 5'er at a time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Weird moderate temps here all next week. Flirting with freezing which is very warm given the dates. I'll take it.

Today an Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. Not a bad stick, but usually I like these in Summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome. How do I make the photos bigger?


----------



## lroy76

Headed to a buddy's new house with cigar lounge! Here are the sticks we're going to dive into.










AF Shark
LP FFP
Laranja
Regius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

My last Padron londres. Little bittersweet because now I have to find a new daily treat that's as consistent. The search is on!

MrZ


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Can't wait to smoke one. Have been resting one for a month, I'm thinking to give it a year. Any thoughts? It seems to be a full body quite heavy smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Mine probably had about 2 months. It's a very good smoke. Not over powering, good flavor all the way through with some red pepper on the retro. I've had one straight from the B&M before and it was good also. A couple of months rest made it a little better.


----------



## WABOOM

fresh Padron. I decided to keep these that were supposed to be maduro that I got a few weeks ago. This one is definitely 'Natural'.
Almost ROTT Padron = strong!!!
Also this is supposed to be a 2000 and it measures .855" (55rg). I think she sent the wrong size and wrong blend.







when I get back inside I'm going to measure the length and diameter of these I think they are the 5000 natural


----------



## SmokeSilent

WABOOM said:


> fresh Padron. I decided to keep these that were supposed to be maduro that I got a few weeks ago. This one is definitely 'Natural'.
> Almost ROTT Padron = strong!!!
> Also this is supposed to be a 2000 and it measures .855" (55rg). I think she sent the wrong size and wrong blend.


I likey Precision! There's no snowballing the snowman! Did you decide to keep them instead of hassle of returning? I just got a 10fer of some Ave Maria from cbid with all cracked wrappers. They said they would replace but damn it's a process

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SmokeSilent said:


> I likey Precision! There's no snowballing the snowman! Did you decide to keep them instead of hassle of returning? I just got a 10fer of some Ave Maria from cbid with all cracked wrappers. They said they would replace but damn it's a process
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I decided I was just going to keep them, for $45 for the 10 pack it's not really worth me digging up a box and driving to the post office. BTW these cigars being fresh with a wide-open draw... I'm all lit up with nicotine right now!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Yeah I decided I was just going to keep them, for $45 for the 10 pack it's not really worth me digging up a box and driving to the post office. BTW these cigars being fresh with a wide-open draw... I'm all lit up with nicotine right now!!!


The 5000s are a mouthful. I have at least a dozen of these waiting for the right moment when I can dislocate my jaw for a tasty smoke. Just live and learn. While the 5000 are bigger they are pretty tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Shark and Regius down. On to the Laranja!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

lroy76 said:


> Headed to a buddy's new house with cigar lounge! Here are the sticks we're going to dive into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF Shark
> LP FFP
> Laranja
> Regius
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a hell of a batch of fine cigars. Looks like you guys are doing it up right! Enjoy!.....


----------



## Maxh92

Birthday stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Birthday stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro

The following stick has been in my humidor for a couple months now and today I'll smoke it.

San Cristobal Papagayo XXL


----------



## csk415

El Carajon


----------



## eddybones

Just got back from the only official Davidoff supplier in my state. I've only had their cigarillos up until today. I tried a Nicaragua short corona and liked it enough to pick up a 5er. I'm sure those'll last me a while, that thing was a little butt kicker.


----------



## poppajon75

First cigar in a few days. Working 21 days with one day off wears on a fella but, it's good for a cigar lover who also wants to buy some motorcycle parts.








Loving the Modus @curmudgeonista!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

It's not Chimay, it's "Not your father's rootbeer" - lol - who's on first


----------



## Regiampiero

Anejo 88.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusion Rothchildes, to finish off another exciting day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Galera Maduro robusto. I love the corona gorda size in these. About to try out this robusto and see if there are any differences. These are just over five dollars at my local store :smile2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

What's that orange thing? Looks like a bicycle tire lever and I know it's not. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What's that orange thing? Looks like a bicycle tire lever and I know it's not.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


It looks like a Lego piece to me lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What's that orange thing? Looks like a bicycle tire lever and I know it's not.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


It is a piece for Lego. It just so happens to work as a punch sometimes too :grin2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Gumby-cr said:


> It is a piece for Lego. It just so happens to work as a punch sometimes too :grin2:


Shit I was right! Do I win anything?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Champagne InHand

My Padron 1964 Annie Maduro torpedoes showed up in the mail today, so I thought it was the perfect time to dig out one of the remaining 2 hiding in my all naked humidor and put it to the torch.

I could never tire of smoking these. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I love the fact that those are serealized


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI, lancero


----------



## php007

WABOOM said:


> php007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years! Early celebration since I don't smoke on New Years Eve.
> 
> interesting. Is it a bad luck thing?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I spend it with my wife and girls.
Click to expand...


----------



## php007

ForceofWill said:


> PHP always delivers. Excellent smokes, I'm pissed I passed on the Chef's when they were in because they're a little larger than I like. Now they're all gone and are apparently amazing.


 I can hook you up on some Chef's if you want, PM me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Havana VI, lancero


I am so glad I bought a box of the Havana VI. After more a year of aging these have now become terrific sticks. I had one just a few weeks after buying the box and had my doubts but I had another after the one year mark and I was a believer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So while walking the hound I lit up an AF Hemingway SS. It should have had sufficient age to be good, but the Cameroon wrapper still needed more aging and the tannic nature made it a bit to bitter so I tossed the remaining bit as I returned.

I have replaced that with a Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon. I really like these little guys.

For their short size these are quite a long smoke. About an hour. Great to have more than a box let of these as I am about 2/3 through the first box. I love the spices in this pleasant little stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Padron Natural in londres. So friggin good. These have a lot of rest on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## JustJoshua

Imperiale maduro toro, not a bad cheap stick!

MrZ


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 101793


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW that's yellow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddybones

Went down to the B&M for another hygrometer to stick in a Boveda bag today and had a Petite Tatuaje for a quick puff.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 101793


 @OneStrangeOne. How was that with all the aging time. Did it lose anything or gain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Camacho diploma 11/18 courtesy of @WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Beautiful wrapper - hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 101793


Damn that looks tasty. One of these days I'll reach yellow cello status. Gonna have to quit smoking them for it to happen.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

@Kidvegas I'm very curious myself. I've heard that 3 years is the max, than sticks start to lose flavor (oils). But would like to know the opinion of someone who has done that multiple times.

Smoking right now by @WNYTony


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 101793


I may just have to bury one of the fivers of those I recently bought in the bottom of the cooler just to see that beautiful cello color.


----------



## lukecro

Good ole Padron 4000 with my favorite rum, El Dorado 12yr. Luke 1, life 0.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> @OneStrangeOne. How was that with all the aging time. Did it lose anything or gain?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The harshness has gone away, the flavors are still crisp and the AJ zing is still there, IMO these are greatly improved with the rest, I recently finished off a batch of 2012's and wanted to burn this one as a comparison, I couldn't tell much difference so I'm guessing that 3-5 years is probably about the max on these, I have found this to be true with most of AJ's stuff. The biggest change seems to happen about the 2 year mark.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> The harshness has gone away, the flavors are still crisp and the AJ zing is still there, IMO these are greatly improved with the rest, I recently finished off a batch of 2012's and wanted to burn this one as a comparison, I couldn't tell much difference so I'm guessing that 3-5 years is probably about the max on these, I have found this to be true with most of AJ's stuff. The biggest change seems to happen about the 2 year mark.


Thanks for the response. I'm a huge fan of anything AJ. Just happen to have a box of the Unholy in the tupper. Gonna try to save some past usual 3 month mark. Awesome to know they age well. As a confessed chain smoker the resting period is a difficult road for me, but the stash has gotten bigger so maybe i have a chance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm a huge fan of anything AJ. Just happen to have a box of the Unholy in the tupper. Gonna try to save some past usual 3 month mark. Awesome to know they age well. As a confessed chain smoker the resting period is a difficult road for me, but the stash has gotten bigger so maybe i have a chance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The UHC gets really good after a year, IMO the biggest change I have seen is with the HOTD after two years the spice notes start to get really pronounced, in a few months I'll have some at 5 years, I doubt that they will make it to 6.


----------



## WABOOM

Diesels are hardcore ROTT... try it sometime.


----------



## Maxh92

A long day called for a stick... Padilla 1932 Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Oliva 2nds. For the price, imho, there is no better smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @Kidvegas I'm very curious myself. I've heard that 3 years is the max, than sticks start to lose flavor (oils). But would like to know the opinion of someone who has done that multiple times.
> 
> Smoking right now by @WNYTony


How'd you find that one Peter ? 
I really like those, wish they were in a corona size, but I really like the blend.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

@WNYTony very pleasant smoke, any time of day kind. Can't quite remember details, but much better than New World Connecticut, if I even can make that comparison. Good smoke with great burn, draw and construction.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag kinda day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB BM they are getting better with age.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @WNYTony very pleasant smoke, any time of day kind. Can't quite remember details, but much better than New World Connecticut, if I even can make that comparison. Good smoke with great burn, draw and construction.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


How do those compare to the aquatine?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Stogiepuffer said:


> How do those compare to the aquatine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't know, never smoked one if you're asking about CroMagnon*Aquitaine

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

RP Edge. This is a real treat with about 4+ months of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Oliva Connecticut tonight with an apple cider 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth

pew~pew~


----------



## acitalianman13

Cohiba red dot lol didn't realize ^ you smoked one also lol


----------



## WABOOM

Edge Habano, torpedo







I'm a big fan of these. I've personally never kept cigars this long, these have like 14 months on 'em. These are just fabulous flavor bombs for me. They burn super good. I haven't smoked a fresh Edge Habano so I don't know if its from the time in my cedar lined ammo-dor or if they are just good or what. 
Brown sugar, black pepper, strong leather, nutmeg, and coffee.
I only have 4 left.


----------



## Valth

acitalianman13 said:


> Cohiba red dot lol didn't realize ^ you smoked one also lol


my first actually, i enjoyed it very much.

pew~pew~


----------



## WNYTony

Eiroa Robusto Maduro, courtesy of @Ranger0282 from our Noob Sampler Trade
Great smoke my head shaving friend ! Thank you for this one



Go Falcons !


----------



## Turkmen

Warped maestro del tiempo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I wouldn't know, never smoked one if you're asking about CroMagnon*Aquitaine
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


The Aquitaine is a very different smoke then the Cromagnon. The Aquitaine is more readily accessible at a younger age with full throttle flavors while the Cromagnon is a less powerful Maduro with more subtly flavored elements that tend to come out with time. It's not your every day Maduro chocolate bomb but is a very good cigar with a bit of age. It definitely doesn't suck young but time is a friend.

Speaking of sticks that time helps I grabbed an LFD 1994 to smoke today as it was sunny and fairly warm. Loads of semi-sweet chocolate, Earth, dried hay and a bit of violet. I hope these improve a ton, but again it doesn't suck.










So my wife is home sick and had the inauguration on. I think DJT looked as if somebody died in his family. Somewhere between falling asleep and the dread that he actually has to do this job for at lest 4 years. The fun of the battle is done and now he actually has to work. Funny but sad as well. I don't think he was a fan of any of the pomp and circumstance.

Definitely an odd inauguration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

That LFD proved to be a huge Nic stick like most LFDs. I should have eaten a big meal before smoking that. Still it was smooth and enjoyable even if I feel a bit green right now. Time for some sugar. Beer just didn't pair up like a Root beer or Pepsi would have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> The Aquitaine is a very different smoke then the Cromagnon. The Aquitaine is more readily accessible at a younger age with full throttle flavors while the Cromagnon is a less powerful Maduro with more subtly flavored elements that tend to come out with time. It's not your every day Maduro chocolate bomb but is a very good cigar with a bit of age. It definitely doesn't suck young but time is a friend.
> 
> Speaking of sticks that time helps I grabbed an LFD 1994 to smoke today as it was sunny and fairly warm. Loads of semi-sweet chocolate, Earth, dried hay and a bit of violet. I hope these improve a ton, but again it doesn't suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, these are RoMa Craft Tobac cigars. Putting on my to-do list . Thanks!!


----------



## WABOOM

Connie and coffee


----------



## krnhecty

tatuaje black tonight for sure


----------



## MidwestToker

Sosa Vintage ROTT. Obviously needs some rest, but my curiosity got the best of me. A darker Connie wrapper with ligero filler. Still pretty darn good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blended from local cigar shop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Af Hemingway. Does anyone know how to maybe my photos same size as everyone else's. thx


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Label Trading Company Lawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Huge nica and a gorgeous. Mixing it up a bit, sorry but I like puns.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth

This one is very tasty.









pew~pew~


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

acitalianman13 said:


> Af Hemingway. Does anyone know how to maybe my photos same size as everyone else's. thx


If you have a smart phone, you can zoom in and out using your fingers or crop using the edit.


----------



## ChiefH

With some after dinner coffee.


----------



## bigronbee

Just got back from my first trip to Havana, it honestly did change how I look at cigars, but still love my NCs.


----------



## Champagne InHand

bigronbee said:


> Just got back from my first trip to Havana, it honestly did change how I look at cigars, but still love my NCs.


Very nice. Cuba is on my bucket list. Perhaps next year. It will be a great comparison to Nicaragua.

That house blend is interesting as we have a shop about 5-6 miles into the city where they have a Dominican guy that rolls everything by hand in premises. They have 5 shops in Upstate and get their tobacco leaves from the DR. It's great to watch him roll and make each one. They charge about $10 per stick which is on par for B&Ms and they are pretty tasty.

They have aged selections as well, but seeing the whole process is a great experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Illusione Rothschild. Sooooo good!


----------



## bigronbee

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. Cuba is on my bucket list. Perhaps next year. It will be a great comparison to Nicaragua.
> 
> That house blend is interesting as we have a shop about 5-6 miles into the city where they have a Dominican guy that rolls everything by hand in premises. They have 5 shops in Upstate and get their tobacco leaves from the DR. It's great to watch him roll and make each one. They charge about $10 per stick which is on par for B&Ms and they are pretty tasty.
> 
> They have aged selections as well, but seeing the whole process is a great experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're in New Roc City? Direct flights from from JFK and EWR can be had for $250. 3.5 hours and you're in Havana. Casa particular for less than $50/night. One of the smoothest international trips I've ever taken.

Would love the hear more about these customs rolls. Where are they?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up a couple bundles of these when they were released, thought they were okay, a bit of rest and they have moved up to the good list.


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Bill & Bear can't pickup anything from the smell test from wrapper or foot. Gonna fire this and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Well it turns out I'm not a fan of this cigar. Grass being the only flavor. Seemed to be a mild/med body at best. Will not be smoking again.


----------



## Cigarer

This one really surprised me, will be picking up a few more to have on hand


----------



## MidwestToker

Cigarer said:


> This one really surprised me, will be picking up a few more to have on hand


I had one last night. Always have some around. I think they're great. They remind of some of Caldwell's darker offerings, but at a fraction of the price.


----------



## TCstr8

Enjoying the 60°+ weather today.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nub cammie 464T


----------



## droy1958

Herrera Esteli corona......


----------



## Maxh92

Ave Maria today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

bigronbee said:


> You're in New Roc City? Direct flights from from JFK and EWR can be had for $250. 3.5 hours and you're in Havana. Casa particular for less than $50/night. One of the smoothest international trips I've ever taken.
> 
> Would love the hear more about these customs rolls. Where are they?


Rochester, upstate, but making my way to EWR is easy enough as I still have friends in the area as I went to middle school and half of high school in suburban NJ.

The custom rollers are Dominican guys that live locally or at least work on contract for the owner. I had a torpedo shaped custom roll. A very fruited flavorful smoke.

Next year for sure. Spent the wad in Nica and we need our driveway resurfaced. That takes up most of any saved funds for this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nubbing a RoMa craft Intemperance Charity. I just love these cigars. 
With pineapple juice and Tito's vodka.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

This monster sized My Father #6









Almost 2/3 finished. It's okay. Mild, consistent hay/nutty flavors. I've had to relight like 4 times. Lots of smoke though!


----------



## MidwestToker

These Fonsecas are getting much better with age. Used to be one note with bakers chocolate. Now much creamier and very smooth. Wouldn't buy in this ring gauge again, but it's burning well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Nice little smoke from Jack's Christmas Hit


----------



## WNYTony

Just lit up this Herrera Esteli Robusto Extra sent to me by @CloakedInSmoke in our Noob Sampler Trade
A favorite of mine in the Short Corona, first time in this larger size


----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre, double perfecto. Flavor profile is of course different in this vitola, first third is pretty strong with ligero strength. I'm always impressed at the quality of flavor and construction for the price on these.







just getting into the cocoa territory at the second picture. If I still drank, the double perfecto would be great when half drunk. Something you can pump away on when hanging out with friends.


----------



## Chris80

I can't remember the last time I sat out back and had a morning cigar with coffee. I've been into sampling different pipe tobaccos over these past few weeks my cigars were saying WTF! So here I am, good to see everyone! Happy Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. Another one of my all time favorite smokes. If they were not so expensive this might be my go to smoke over any habano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Decided to bust out a good one for the game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Kidvegas said:


> Decided to bust out a good one for the game.


How was it? I've got a box of the God of Fire Serie Aniversario I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kidvegas

n0s4atu said:


> How was it? I've got a box of the God of Fire Serie Aniversario I haven't tried yet.


Very good so far. Just lit it up! Nice draw and some very Fuente like flavors. Perfer this one to the Carlito i had a couple of weeks ago. So far impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Smoking a Dunhill Aged Condado while watching large amounts of clear liquid pour from the sky. I'm not sure what type of unnatural phenomenon I am witnessing. I think my safest option is to stay home on the porch and smoke cigars, surely I could not drive under these conditions.


----------



## Regiampiero

JimOD said:


> Smoking a Dunhill Aged Condado while watching large amounts of clear liquid pour from the sky. I'm not sure what type of unnatural phenomenon I am witnessing. I think my safest option is to stay home on the porch and smoke cigars, surely I could not drive under these conditions.


Good choice lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrasseman

Romeo anejo. Thought these sucked when I first smoked one. Sat in the humi about a year and a half, forgot about it and now it's great. I mostly smoke cc's now but I'm impressed with this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Maxh92

Tried this Don Pepin at my B&M. Is this normal?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Tried this Don Pepin at my B&M. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a word NO. Get yourself another on the house...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 102441


Just had a Lawless yesterday. Really enjoyed it. Although i should of given it more of a rest. Bought 5 in a sampler along with 4 other BLTC cigars. Nice full bodied cigar and some great flavors, although my taste buds prevent me from fully describing the flavors still a darn good cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Montecristo Platinum, corona.

- Right before this cigar I tried a Sosa rum infused "Papa Pilar" in a glass tube and it was absolutely horrible. I shit canned it not even an inch into it. It was unsmokably bitter.


----------



## poppajon75

Been working a lot of overtime this weekend but, managed an AB 2nd and an FDO natural while out in the thick of it. Rain and, wind was relentless out there. No pics and, I didn't even get far past the halfway on either of them. Too tired to devote myself to one tonight.


----------



## MidwestToker

Nic Famous 6000. These are an unbelievable smoke no matter the price. Seriously. I'd be happy if this were a Monte I paid $15 for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarer

Football, beer, steak, cigar. It's a good night


----------



## ChiefH

I have a long list of cigars I need to try, and this was on the list. I must have read a bad review somewhere because I wasn't expecting too much. Pleasantly surprised. Good stick, I enjoyed it and I have a back-up from the playoff contest to try it again later.


----------



## Navistar

Caldwell the king is dead. Not a flavor bomb but good


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had my 2nd to last Freya out of a 5er bought a year back. The first few burned all wonky. This one didn't but with a years rest it was just "meh." Glad I didn't buy any more. 1 left for trial down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Mason-Dixon North


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> In a word NO. Get yourself another on the house...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I don't know if I'll be back there. I brought it to the attention of the man working behind the counter and I was told it was "normal and just sometimes happened due to pressure... just be careful smoking the rest".

I kept smoking it, and after getting maybe 1/2 way through the cigar it completely started to unravel and it started to split at the cap. Went to the counter again and they wouldn't do anything since I had smoked half of the cigar. Extremely frustrated.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll be back there. I brought it to the attention of the man working behind the counter and I was told it was "normal and just sometimes happened due to pressure... just be careful smoking the rest".
> 
> I kept smoking it, and after getting maybe 1/2 way through the cigar it completely started to unravel and it started to split at the cap. Went to the counter again and they wouldn't do anything since I had smoked half of the cigar. Extremely frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro that is extremely frustrating. I had mentioned bringing it to the attention of the owner/manager because many will reimburse or let you grab another. Of course not all shops are willing to do this. My lounge where I'm a member will always tell ya to grab another, while other shops have given me 1/2 off another stick.

If this is a lounge that you've frequented often, and where perhaps they know who you are then the explanation and subsequent blowing off they gave you IMO sucks. The majority of shops that i frequently use and the owners know me are usually much more compassionate about problems such as the one you pictured. Especially if they want return business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

It was mild enough here last night to do some grilling and sitting around the fire pit. So I fired this up while doing so. Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ I picked up back in October at a Tatuaje/My Father event and to Maxh92, I have never had that happen with a Don Pepin, and the shop's handling of it was disappointing. Cigar smoking should be relaxing and not involve working to keep something from falling apart all over the place. That's not even remotely relaxing and ruins the enjoyment of it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Nub Cameroon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Maxh92 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll be back there. I brought it to the attention of the man working behind the counter and I was told it was "normal and just sometimes happened due to pressure... just be careful smoking the rest".
> 
> I kept smoking it, and after getting maybe 1/2 way through the cigar it completely started to unravel and it started to split at the cap. Went to the counter again and they wouldn't do anything since I had smoked half of the cigar. Extremely frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately many b&m are managed by people that don't know the difference between the head and the foot to put it cleanly. I find myself teaching the guy at the counter of mine pretty much every single trip, to the point where people come to me for advice instead of the staff.

It's too bad really, considering that we're trying to support our local businesses instead of taking all of our business online.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Regiampiero said:


> Unfortunately many b&m are managed by people that don't know the difference between the head and the foot to put it cleanly. I find myself teaching the guy at the counter of mine pretty much every single trip, to the point where people come to me for advice instead of the staff.
> 
> It's too bad really, considering that we're trying to support our local businesses instead of taking all of our business online.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not to keep hijacking this thread... But, I sent an e-mail to the B&M's info e-mail address, to let them know about the situation. I received an e-mail from the owner and a phone call from the GM. They invited me back to their store and are supposedly going to give me a few free sticks. In the words of the GM, "I would rather give up a $5 cigar, than lose repeat business."

I'm going to chalk my experience up to bad training for the guy working last night and give them another chance. Luckily, if I have another bad experience there's several other shops around me.


----------



## Kidvegas

VERY COOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusClub

This is the last time I smoked (about a week ago due to an illness).

Myself (dark jersey): MOW Ruination
My friend: MOW Side Project Phalanx


----------



## Champagne InHand

Found a hiding Illusione 68 Bambone hiding in one of the boxes. So I smoked it. Sadly I am now out of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Found a hiding Illusione 68 Bambine hiding in one of the boxes. Do I smoked it. Sadly I am now out of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Burn him!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Romacraft Neanderthal. Not to much of a changing flavor profile to me besides Oak, pepper, and cedar. Smells fantastic but flavor profile is the same throughout.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Maxh92 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll be back there. I brought it to the attention of the man working behind the counter and I was told it was "normal and just sometimes happened due to pressure... just be careful smoking the rest".
> 
> I kept smoking it, and after getting maybe 1/2 way through the cigar it completely started to unravel and it started to split at the cap. Went to the counter again and they wouldn't do anything since I had smoked half of the cigar. Extremely frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Review them on Yelp


----------



## poppajon75

Quesada 40th Anniversary and, a Yuengling.







My first experience with a closed foot.







Razor sharp burn and, a beautiful white ash.


----------



## Rondo

Maxh92 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll be back there. I brought it to the attention of the man working behind the counter and I was told it was "normal and just sometimes happened due to pressure... just be careful smoking the rest".
> 
> I kept smoking it, and after getting maybe 1/2 way through the cigar it completely started to unravel and it started to split at the cap. Went to the counter again and they wouldn't do anything since I had smoked half of the cigar.


_Excuse me, young man. Do you mind if I take your picture to use when I post about my experience here on Yelp, Trip Advisor and a couple cigar forums I belong to that review B&Ms? As the owner, I'm surprised you aren't more concerned about customer satisfaction. Oh, you're not the owner? Would you be kind enough to share with me your name and his email address?_


----------



## JimOD

JR Master Series. A new release from JR using aged tobacco. I like it, but being a noob I would have trouble describing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vinonut

MidwestToker said:


> For the price, it's hard to beat the A series from 5 Vegas. This small vitola is rich with coffee and bitter chocolate. This is my second to last. Will order more soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got some 5 Vegas Gold Robustos from CI. Didn't expect much. Surprised me - quite nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

AF Don Carlos...pretty awesome so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fricken Hailing here - another no smoke day for me. I'm getting desperate.


----------



## Cigarer

One of my go to cigars


----------



## WABOOM

Potencia, torpedo. 
-well... every time I smoke one of these they are better than the time before. I've had these for a while now, and I'm straight up enjoying this one. I've never personally witnessed a cigar blossom like this from humi time. I borderline hated this blend when they were fresh.
Now I like it. 
-White pepper, cedar, black coffee, charred toast.
Crazy. If you buy these, only pay $2-3 each and definitely sit on 'em for SEVERAL months. These are in fact smokable!


----------



## WABOOM

I looked at my cbid history and I bought these last June.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SmokeSilent said:


> Romacraft Neanderthal. Not to much of a changing flavor profile to me besides Oak, pepper, and cedar. Smells fantastic but flavor profile is the same throughout.


It seems the darker RoMa craft need a good bit of time to come into their own.

It's a bit why I prefer the EC wrapped sticks a bit better, but especially when younger.

As time passes the dark wrapped sticks will come into their own.

But you have to love that these sticks are packed firm. No soft spots, yet have great draw for such a hard stick and the burn lines are incredible.

While getting out an Intemperance Charity the other day I dropped it a few times. While in the cellophane I had no problems but just after cutting the cigar it fell off the counter and cracked the outer wrapper. I was kind of upset by My clumsiness but I just needed to pay better attention. Still it smoked well and the only issue with the cracked areas where a less than clean burn but the inner wrapper held just fine.

Let them rest. Same with Caldwell's and many of your better cigars. You will be rewarded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Smoking my first CC. Thanks again Dino. You were right, just as good as a $10 NC. Reminds me of a Padron x000 only different, has a flavor I can't place. Unlike anything I have smoked before. Maybe it's Cuban twang Lol. Can't wait to try some of the higher end stuff you sent.


----------



## WABOOM

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Smoking my first CC. Thanks again Dino. You were right, just as good as a $10 NC. Reminds me of a Padron x000 only different, has a flavor I can't place. Unlike anything I have smoked before. Maybe it's Cuban twang Lol. Can't wait to try some of the higher end stuff you sent.


Wrong section bud!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Whoops. My first noob mistake. Sorry.
Can a Mod move it?


----------



## WABOOM

We'll have to call in the "heavies" !!!


----------



## WNYTony

Le Careme Robusto - so freaking good !


----------



## Westside Threat

Viaje Cache. Fantastic


----------



## Champagne InHand

The site and internet is going wacko today.

This is my 4th attempt to post.

A Warped Villa Sombra from the B&M. Very tasty and even burning stick with great construction. Medium strength. Nice Nica earthiness and straw with some burnt caramel and nutty creaminess.










With Jameson's and 7up with a good splash of bitters.

Bummer to see the B&M moved its vape operation up into the cigar store/lounge. The kid behind the counter didn't think they had humidor PG fluid, but luckily the owner was next to him. They have crowded up the lounge and it's just not worth it to smoke there right now with all the young vapeheads cluttering up the place. Bummer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> The site and internet is going wacko today.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt to post.
> 
> A Warped Villa Sombra from the B&M. Very tasty and even burning stick with great construction. Medium strength. Nice Nica earthiness and straw with some burnt caramel and nutty creaminess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Jameson's and 7up with a good splash of bitters.
> 
> Bummer to see the B&M moved its vape operation up into the cigar store/lounge. The kid behind the counter didn't think they had humidor PG fluid, but luckily the owner was next to him. They have crowded up the lounge and it's just not worth it to smoke there right now with all the young vapeheads cluttering up the place. Bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What..not a fan of guys in tight jeans with stupid hats...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> The site and internet is going wacko today.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt to post.
> 
> A Warped Villa Sombra from the B&M. Very tasty and even burning stick with great construction. Medium strength. Nice Nica earthiness and straw with some burnt caramel and nutty creaminess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Jameson's and 7up with a good splash of bitters.
> 
> Bummer to see the B&M moved its vape operation up into the cigar store/lounge. The kid behind the counter didn't think they had humidor PG fluid, but luckily the owner was next to him. They have crowded up the lounge and it's just not worth it to smoke there right now with all the young vapeheads cluttering up the place. Bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Site has been glitchy for me too this morning.

I don't know what it is, but that picture really makes me want to try one of those smokes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson Legend Reserve 63


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ratzilla :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OneStrangeOne said:


> TL Johnson Legend Reserve 63
> View attachment 102682


Beautiful


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Melanio Robusto....


----------



## Kidvegas

Battleground Armistead (aka) Widow's Son. Really an enjoyable cigar. With a bit of extra rest has become Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

acitalianman13 said:


> Awesome smoke


Just an absolutely wonderful smoke. Smoking one now......


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Great smoke!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel double perfecto.

Just bought 10 of these off of CBid. Trying one with a couple weeks of rest. The spice is back! This thing is kicking my butt. Really flavorful. No bitterness. Burning very well. Great dark flavors of coffee and black pepper. One of those big brand cigars that really delivers.


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro...


----------



## acitalianman13

Cohiba red dot cigarillo


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

About to fire up my first UF-13. I have high expectations.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fingers are already going numb 1" into this, but dammit, I'm determined to have a cigar today!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Fingers are already going numb 1" into this, but dammit, I'm determined to have a cigar today!


Nice Choice. Looks like the Petite Robusto. Of which I'm a huge fan. Glad ya could finally get around to enjoying a cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Nobody touches these in my b&m so its like having a free aging room. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluedragon

Last smoke so far was on Inauguration Day. Had a Gurkha Cellar Reserve that was resting in the humidor the last year and a half. Good smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI, nobles (robusto)


----------



## Cigarer




----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier La Mission 1959


----------



## bigronbee

My first dirty rat. Really liked this guy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> L'Atelier La Mission 1959


Fantastic smoke!


----------



## pwaggs

76 degrees and 15 minutes of rain instead of the standard 5. After all it is winter.

First stick was a La Palina Red Label that was gifted and the second was a Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series.


----------



## Regiampiero

pwaggs said:


> 76 degrees and 15 minutes of rain instead of the standard 5. After all it is winter.
> 
> First stick was a La Palina Red Label that was gifted and the second was a Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series.


76 degrees...after all its winter? Hope it snows on you, you lucky...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> 76 degrees...after all its winter? Hope it snows on you, you lucky...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No kidding! And I thought I was being a wimp - lol!
@WABOOM 's head is going to explode


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon with pineapple juice. 









It's weird to think in just over 2 days I will be driving to Detroit to catch a plane for Nica. I have checked my things multiple times. I think I have everything right.

A bit anxious, and butterflies in my stomach. I am quite excited for this trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon with pineapple juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird to think in just over 2 days I will be driving to Detroit to catch a plane for Nica. I have checked my things multiple times. I think I have everything right.
> 
> A bit anxious, and butterflies in my stomach. I am quite excited for this trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have fun brother. I'm looking to book one of the drew estate weekend, but the price is holding me back a little.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

This ones from July 2014,


----------



## Kidvegas

Been a long damn day. Can someone say Epernay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Rocky Patel The Edge tonight. First RP that I've had. I am loving this stick. Only complaint is that I'm having a very hard time getting it to burn evenly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Been a long damn day. Can someone say Epernay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you could eat that like a chocolate brownie!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Decade Cameroon. Smoke and flavor bomb. Surprised by the variety of flavors. Pepper, wood, leather. Really enjoying this smoke.


----------



## lroy76

IMO it's tough to beat My Fathers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

another one of these! Had no idea that it was there. I must have bought it a long time ago cuz I smoked the one @poppajon75 gave me a couple weeks ago. I don't know where it came from.


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV Gibraltor Jamon Jamon with pineapple juice.


Geez, Dave.
It looks like an angry Dominican slipped a rusty brad in your smoke.
They must be jealous you're not visiting their factory.
Peaceful, safe and fun travels.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> another one of these! Had no idea that it was there. I must have bought it a long time ago cuz I smoked the one @poppajon75 gave me a couple weeks ago. I don't know where it came from.


CP has the best price I've seen @ $120 +\- a few bucks a box for the robustos. Those are really good IMO. Might get lucky with the devil too.


----------



## csk415

Original stick tunneled like crazy. Successfully cut it back without damaging wrapper and it did it again. So onto this Series G. So far so good


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Been a long damn day. Can someone say Epernay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epernay!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Looks like you could eat that like a chocolate brownie!


More like a caramel brownie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## EricPru

Padilla Reserva


----------



## EricPru

RP Royale toro and a CAO flathead Piston. Neither were fantastic, guess I'll have to try again tomorrow


----------



## WNYTony

AJ Fernandez Mayimbe First one of these for me and a little bigger ring gauge than I usually like, but I am liking this one - probably won't be my last.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Been a long damn day. Can someone say Epernay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can say "Epernay". Loving the little "Le Petit!"

Anybody know if TSA will confiscate my matches? I bought a boring basic BIC lighter until I can get something better in country.

I have wood matches as the back up hidden in my cart on, backpack 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

After dinner. RyJ Aniversario.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking a Jericho Hill. It started out a solid medium, with rich earth, leather, cocoa, and a faint hint of spice. Just hit the second third and the sweetness has picked up, still a rich flavorful cigar, and now a little more black pepper coming through also. Very nice smoke!


----------



## Monk357

La Gloria Cubana!


----------



## Regiampiero

Long live the king courtesy of @Champagne InHand really nice peppery yet smooth smoke. Too bad it was a little guy, I could have used a few more inches...wait that doesn't sound right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

An aged RoMa craft Aquitaine knuckle dragger that I found at the bottom of my short sticks box. I love digging around that box as I'm always surprised to find a few gems hiding out.

This was almost buttery smooth compared to when I smoked the other ones. Nutty creaminess and some toasted mild coffee beans. Nice notes of bailed hay as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Decade Cameroon. Smoke and flavor bomb. Surprised by the variety of flavors. Pepper, wood, leather. Really enjoying this smoke.


 awesome to hear. Have some coming In Friday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Getting ready for a road trip, 6 hr drive and then 4 days with the in laws, daughter in law and grandkids, yay team! 
Figure this 2010 Viejo will make the drive a bit nicer!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OneStrangeOne said:


> Getting ready for a road trip, 6 hr drive and then 4 days with the in laws, daughter in law and grandkids, yay team!
> Figure this 2010 Viejo will make the drive a bit nicer!
> View attachment 103177


I hope you packed some liquor! Good luck!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> I hope you packed some liquor! Good luck!


LoL, it's not as bad as it sounds, I get along with the inlaws and grandkids really well, as far as the daughter in law, well I'll try and keep my mouth shut and do the best I can.


----------



## EricPru

San Lotano Oval Habano Toro. Nice Earthy stick with a bit of spice and a slight kick on the retrohale, think I prefer the Maduro just a little bit more though


----------



## JimOD

La Finca - Ammo Box from JR

Many days I drive around from job site to job site with anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour in between stops. I like to smoke cigars while I'm driving, and don't mind throwing these away at the halfway mark if I have a short drive. I probably average two or three cigars a day but some days might be five or six. This is a handmade short filler cigar that cost $1.25 per stick. They are delivered in a sealed metal ammo box, and I rest them for about two or three months before smoking. I use a punch on these to try and minimize the small pieces of filler. They have a nice draw, are a medium bodied cigar, and are surprisingly consistent. Considering the current state of my uneducated palate, they seem to be the right tool for the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying this Curivari reserva, an enjoyable chocolate bomb some good spice and an awesome draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSilent

Today I smoked a green ROTT 5 vegas Gold. I hastily went out the door because I was in a hurry. Stuck in traffic I grab the cigar, My lighter was out of fluid so I was forced to use a Bic. I forgot my drink at the door and was forced to sip the last Reminence of my sons warm half drank apple juice. Cigar went out halfway through and had to relight with the Bic. 

I got hints of cheap latex painted t-shirts in a tourist trap store, particle board, butane and crabapple upon each sip. 

It's wasn't my proudest moment...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> Today I smoked a green ROTT 5 vegas Gold. I hastily went out the door because I was in a hurry. Stuck in traffic I grab the cigar, My lighter was out of fluid so I was forced to use a Bic. I forgot my drink at the door and was forced to sip the last Reminence of my sons warm half drank apple juice. Cigar went out halfway through and had to relight with the Bic.
> 
> *I got hints of cheap latex painted t-shirts in a tourist trap store, particle board, butane and crabapple upon each sip.
> *
> It's wasn't my proudest moment...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for telling us how the juice was. How was the cigar??


----------



## pwaggs

Got a plane to catch as well.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## MidwestToker

The ole' standby. After 5+ months of rest, they're perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick scan through tupperdore looking for something on the smaller side (I'm still freezing ) and found this JdN series B from a September hit from @Ams417.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @UBC03 - LFD Air Bender Maestro
Good smoke - thanks Dino


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

pwaggs said:


> Got a plane to catch as well.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Super good. I love those.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Had to do a @poppajon75 style, middle of the night pic.


----------



## StillPuffin

Starting this Friday right. Had this Camacho Shellback hanging in the humidor since June.

Smooth draw with good spice and coffee notes. Love this smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricPru

The Edge Maduro is prob one of the best/consistent RP sticks I've had (not saying much unfortunately). They burn like crap though, that's a consistent thing too


----------



## EricPru

30 degrees and snowy but idgaf it's Canada what else am I gonna do?

PDR small batch reserve Maduro Churchill. Absolutely delicious, sweetest cigar I've ever had, nice retrohale. Burn struggled at first but a full stick touch up did the trick.


----------



## Kidvegas

First go with this. Diesel Heart Of Darkness. Might of seriously found my favorite Diesel cigar. Tons of smoke and a more subtle powerhouse than his usual stuff. IMO Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

RoMa Craft aQuitaine Lancero










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## JimOD

Tried another new cigar and new B&M. My Father Connecticut at Cubana Cigars in Laguna Beach. I had committed to trying more medium and full-bodied cigars but I could not resist the look of this Connecticut wrapper. Old habits die hard. All I can say about the taste of this cigar is wow. Thanks to the members of this forum for introducing me to My Father.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

The filler in Punch's main line must be trash. I love the London club, but this is third Pita I've had and it's pretty terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

JimOD said:


> Tried another new cigar and new B&M. My Father Connecticut at Cubana Cigars in Laguna Beach. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Laguna, I'll have to try them out. I always head south to Old Town San Diego. Churchill's.


----------



## JimOD

pwaggs said:


> Laguna, I'll have to try them out. I always head south to Old Town San Diego. Churchill's.


I see they have two locations. My daughter works on Miramar Rd, I'll check that one out next time I'm down there visiting.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje The Face Pudgy Monster. I love the cigar but it was not an enjoyable experience. I was discharged earlier today from the hospital due to kidney stones. I started smoking it after I took my pain meds and got a little relaxed and started retro haling more than I usually do. By accident I swallowed smoke. That didn't end well :vs_laugh:


----------



## acitalianman13

NEW World


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Achilles Mirmidrones - very good smoke


----------



## eliot

Diesel Unlimited. These things are smoke bombs!


----------



## Champagne InHand

While making a cross Canada/Ontario drive from NY to MI yesterday I stoped in London,ON and liked for a lounge. Nothing like that exists any longer outside of the TO area but I did find Baracacao tobacconist and was able to purchase a slim 28rg x 4.5 cigar made by Mombacho, which will be the first factory I see in Granada, Nica this Monday. 

Truly an excellent little smoke. It held a good inch plus of ash, light to medium flavor and just a treat to smoke. It was a nice break from the monotonous drive across Southern Ontario. I drove into headwinds of about 35mph the whole time and it was a slow and fuel consuming trip. The border crossings went very nicely. 

Today I park the Jeep and catch that jet in the sky bound for Managua. I am checked in with boarding pass. All I need to do is check my duffle and wait. 

After seeing how hot the country is these coming next 2 weeks I am going to skip Ometepe Island and try to stay in Esteli for a couple of nights. There is great history in Esteli, and is the home of agria leche, the only yogurt frozen yogurt facility in the area. 

Esteli was actually bombed out by the Somoza regime as so many Sandinista's were based in the town and hills surrounding the city. 

To say I'm super pumped about the trip would be an understatement. 

Hopefully I will be checking in Puff on Sunday Evening. Cheers everybody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Fly safe bro. Have an awesome trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Just yum. Not too strong but great flavors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> First go with this. Diesel Heart Of Darkness. Might of seriously found my favorite Diesel cigar. Tons of smoke and a more subtle powerhouse than his usual stuff. IMO Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is good info.


----------



## Kidvegas

@csk45 i know you enjoy the Diesel line. I've sampled them all this one is spectacular. Only a few weeks rest and smoked like a dream. Althought another month should be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> @csk45 i know you enjoy the Diesel line. I've sampled them all this one is spectacular. Only a few weeks rest and smoked like a dream. Althought another month should be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had the HOD yet. Good to know you like it since our tastes are similar.


----------



## pwaggs

JimOD said:


> I see they have two locations. My daughter works on Miramar Rd, I'll check that one out next time I'm down there visiting.


There are two locations with completely different vibes. I like them both.

Miramar Road is an indoor location is an official Diamond Crown lounge with a very large walk in humidor. There are some a couple dozen very nice newly reupholstered lounge chairs. and about six large flat screen televisions which show sports most of the day. There is a very nice beer and wine bar and a nice selection of accessories. Staff is fantastic. Ventilation is not great but it never gets too bad. Food is available from restaurants in the same strip mall.

Churchill's Old Town is a smaller location with an outdoor patio which is its claim to fame. The humidors are wall humidors with a smaller selection than the Miramar Road location but not by much. The patio has one television always tuned to local sports. The staff is second to none and the bar serves wine and beer. Both locations pride themselves on their draft beer choices. If the weather is nice, you simply cannot beat the Old Town patio. When the weather gets cooler or in the evenings, the patio is heated with gas heaters.

Enjoy them both! These lounges are what I judge all others against.


----------



## JimOD

pwaggs said:


> Enjoy them both! These lounges are what I judge all others against.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimOD

Great field report. Thank you very much. And I will try to hit them both when I am in the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmokeSilent

Just polished off this Oliva Serie O compliments of my man @WABOOM! First time I've had one and what a fantastic smoke start to finish. Going to pick some more of these up! Thanks again!


----------



## Regiampiero

3 year old original man of war. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Blood Red Moon Mini Perfecto Maduro.


----------



## csk415

SmokeSilent said:


> Just polished off this Oliva Serie O compliments of my man @WABOOM! First time I've had one and what a fantastic smoke start to finish. Going to pick some more of these up! Thanks again!


Good deals on CP. 
http://www.cigarpage.com/dead-letters-o-and-g-turned-to-alphabet-soup.html


----------



## JimOD

Christmas present from my daughter. It's rested a month, time to enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Don Lucas HS, robusto. I bought a couple of these at my local b&m on the recommendation of a Facebook page. I had never heard of this brand. I guess the local smoke shop here is the only place in Minnesota that carries them. This is really good and different.


----------



## JimOD

csk415 said:


> Good deals on CP.
> ALPHABET SOUP: 40% OFF ALL OLIVA FIVERS?.Oliva O.G. gets whacked


Thanks for the link, much appreciated.


----------



## Kidvegas

Newb Pif Oliva Inferno courtesy @csk415. Holy spice blast this sucker packs a punch. Awesome! Thanks again Bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Newb Pif Oliva Inferno courtesy @csk415. Holy spice blast this sucker packs a punch. Awesome! Thanks again Bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on. Famous is the only place to get them.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> Don Lucas HS, robusto. I bought a couple of these at my local b&m on the recommendation of a Facebook page. I had never heard of this brand. I guess the local smoke shop here is the only place in Minnesota that carries them. This is really good and different.


No those are made in Punta Cana Dominican Republic. It's a sort of local shop there, a friend of mine went there and brought a few sticks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> No those are made in Punta Cana Dominican Republic. It's a sort of local shop there, a friend of mine went there and brought a few sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No what? My b&m is the only shop in Minnesota that carries them.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> No what? My b&m is the only shop in Minnesota that carries them.


Freaking disslecsia man, I read that you thought they were a local B&M blend. But yea those Don Lucas are solid, you should ask them if they can get the maduro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

regiampiero said:


> ... You should ask them if they can get the maduro.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g900a using tapatalk


i will !!!


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

When I have a Padron anything, I sometimes wonder why I even buy anything else.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Oliva V Melanio Maduro.

Sorry, no cigar P0rn **shrug**


----------



## Monk357

My Father Le Bijou 1922, Petit Robusto · 4.5 × 50
That's a good friend when smoking is allowed on site offices in the desert!


----------



## n0s4atu

Last night an Opus X while watching UFC Denver. I remember the days when Arlovski was a world beater and now not so much.


----------



## gtechva

Last night my first KFC, Kyoto


----------



## MyFatherFan

gtechva said:


> Last night my first KFC, Kyoto


Heard this taste like BBQ, can you confirm or deny this? Have one in my humi and was curious.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> When I have a Padron anything, I sometimes wonder why I even buy anything else.


Because otherwise I would have to live in a house made using the empty padron boxes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Regiampiero said:


> Because otherwise I would have to live in a house made using the empty padron boxes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's crossed my mind...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Charter Oak tossed to me last night from a good friend. Smoking like a dream for a large rg. These Foundation cigars are quickly becoming a fav.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

MyFatherFan said:


> Heard this taste like BBQ, can you confirm or deny this? Have one in my humi and was curious.


I wouldn't say BBQ, but I could see why someone else would. Sounds stupid to say it taste smoky, since we are talking about the way the smoke taste, but it does. It taste like the smoke of whatever they burned when curing the tobacco, but I can't tell you what wood it was. Reminds me of Latakia pipe tobacco. The smoke taste wasn't so much overwhelming as it was just the absolute lead taste. I guess I would have liked a little more of a typical tobacco taste. Just my two cents. Obviously some people really like these, therefore DE keeps making them.


----------



## StillPuffin

Rich and earthy mid day break. I bought this originally at a B&M because the stalk cut tag happen to catch my eye. I'm a big fan of the L.p. T52s which also employ that cut.

These are a good bit less of shock to the wallet and also very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

From what I remember the aftertaste was , if this makes sense. Burnt, burnt ends. Not good burnt ends. Crunchy charcoal like burnt ends.


----------



## StillPuffin

UBC03 said:


> From what I remember the aftertaste was , if this makes sense. Burnt, burnt ends. Not good burnt ends. Crunchy charcoal like burnt ends.


That's horrible. That's about how I feel after drinking some Jack Daniels after being handed "whiskey".

I'm not getting any burnt charcoal luckily. Think I'd just ditch the stick at that point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

StillPuffin said:


> That's horrible. That's about how I feel after drinking some Jack Daniels after being handed "whiskey".
> 
> I'm not getting any burnt charcoal luckily. Think I'd just ditch the stick at that point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take what I say with a grain of salt..I have the tastebuds of a guy that's been smoking non filters for 30 years.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel maduro. Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Stopped into a new lounge. Tried an Undercrown. Great smoke so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seekis

Maxh92 said:


> Stopped into a new lounge. Tried an Undercrown. Great smoke so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Shade? Interested what you think - just ordered a 5 pack to try as all the reviews I've seen are good


----------



## Maxh92

seekis said:


> Is that a Shade? Interested what you think - just ordered a 5 pack to try as all the reviews I've seen are good


Yes, sir. It is the Shade. I've enjoyed it so far. I'm about to the 1/2 way point. So far a mild-ish smoke. I'm more favorable to full bodied, but this might make me branch out and try some different things. Very creamy, to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seekis

Maxh92 said:


> Yes, sir. It is the Shade. I've enjoyed it so far. I'm about to the 1/2 way point. So far a mild-ish smoke. I'm more favorable to full bodied, but this might make me branch out and try some different things. Very creamy, to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks! Glad you're enjoying, sounds like I'm gonna like it as I'm a fairly new smoker and having been put on the floor by some fuller bodied cigars recently I'm having more fun trying some milder sticks! Looking forward to trying one :smile2:


----------



## JimOD

From the sublime to the ridiculous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Wanted to start a list of favorites for my own records. Not an easy task especially when ive been smoking so many great sticks lately. This Regius Blue Label for sure needs a spot in this list. Just over a months rest and WOW good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sunday fun day with the gf. This is a great cigar. Altadis that was blended by the guy at Tatuaje. Very good. So is the Black Butte Porter from Deschuttes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Tried a Kristoff as a suggestion from David at Tabacco Cabana in Cedar Hill (great guy and B&M) Very nice. Gonna try to Maduro next time. Sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## jacquesemo

enjoying the devil out of a Mundial as i type


----------



## Nate5700

Fruity and spicy, like a spiced cider...but the fruit is more citrusy. I tried an Oliva that had a similar thing going on but this is mellower. I like it.


----------



## eliot

My first Le Bijou 1922. It's definitely living up to the hype and hitting the spot right now.


----------



## JimOD

Man, that looks good. I won a single that's coming in my next shipment, and seeing pictures and comments like this are making me impatient!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

AJ Fernandez Last Call Maduro
Natural or Maduro - these are good smokes


----------



## pwaggs

Petit Corona

La Imperiosa. Delicious










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Regiampiero

eliot said:


> My first Le Bijou 1922. It's definitely living up to the hype and hitting the spot right now.


Those socks though. They make me "scream" the're so good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Aurora 1495 no 4. Nice quick smoke for a busy afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva @ JR Cigars in their lounge ... perfect burn and enjoyed it immensely.

CTBlankenship


----------



## SmokeSilent

eliot said:


> My first Le Bijou 1922. It's definitely living up to the hype and hitting the spot right now.


I feel like I've seen the depiction on your socks in a famous painting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

RoMo Aquitaine after a Monday that Mondays are known for and that's just work.

Goto get prescriptions filled at new 90 day rate - denied because they're written as 30. Fine, give me the 30... No, now my Insurance card is "expired" even though I just got it 6 weeks ago.

Then, I missed the USPS hours to sign for my Padrons, so tomorrow I'm going to have take time off to go get 'em. F'ers close the service door at 4:30 - I'm there at 4:34 and can hear them, but they won't answer.

Feels good to vent and draw off this cigar though.


----------



## Maxh92

Pinar Del Rio habano sun grown. Long day today. Shaping up to be a stressful week. Decided to brave the cold and get some alone time with a stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

SoCal Gunner said:


> RoMo Aquitaine after a Monday that Mondays are known for and that's just work. .


I had the Lancero vitola last Friday of this stick and it was great.

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I bought my first 5er of some locally made cigars. Sultan coronas. They are Nica puros and have a decent flavor profile, especially if you like the fruitiness of sticks like Opus X. For $3/stick not bad, and the burn is good. 

I would not buy a full box though as there are better Nica puros to be had. Though I am enjoying my chance to sample locally made, hand rolled Nica treats. 

The food here is pretty great as well. It's amazing what they can do with plantains. Just like home made potato chips and sweet bananas when cooked for that purpose. I did my first volcano tour and it was amazing. A deep crater of fire and lava, at night while the sun was gone and the crescent moon and the planet Uranus were almost directly over the crater. Fantastic. 

I am having issues loading pictures through tapatalk. I hope they will resolve or we might have to wait 2 weeks. Facebook lo added them just fine and seems to be the best way to communicate in country. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Tasty little morsel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Rocky Patel Decade with thanks to @CloakedInSmoke from our Noob sampler trade.
Been a while since I've had one of these and I'm not sure why - solid smoke


----------



## eliot

Regiampiero said:


> Those socks though. They make me "scream" the're so good.






SmokeSilent said:


> I feel like I've seen the depiction on your socks in a famous painting


Indeed you have. It's Edvard Munchs The Scream. I also have Van Goghs Starry Night and the famous Hokusai wave ukiyo-e.


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva El Cobre so glad some members on Puff have posted about this cigar. Although they seem to need extra resting time. The rewards are damn good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SmokeSilent said:


> I feel like I've seen the depiction on your socks in a famous painting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, hence my pun. It's a depiction of "the scream" from Edvard Munch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Padron 4000 from a sampler pack. I rested this one for two weeks and I am looking forward to trying a different one each month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

For those new to cigars








Giving this Ironhorse a try courtesy of @UBC03. Seen these mentioned since I first joined Puff as a good value smoke. I'm inclined to agree. Common amongst maduros it had the coffee, cocoa and, light spice cold draw. Into the cigar I'm finding coffee most prevalent with dark cocoa, mild pepper, a little bit of a soapy taste (not unpleasant) and, on the retro a stronger pepper and no kidding, I swear I tasted apricot for a second.







Burn is really behaving with a surprisingly even and, thin line. For under the $2 mark this is really a good cigar. Thanks Dino. I believe I like this one more than the Final Blends for a budget smoke from Famous.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> For those new to cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving this Ironhorse a try courtesy of @UBC03. Seen these mentioned since I first joined Puff as a good value smoke. I'm inclined to agree. Common amongst maduros it had the coffee, cocoa and, light spice cold draw. Into the cigar I'm finding coffee most prevalent with dark cocoa, mild pepper, a little bit of a soapy taste (not unpleasant) and, on the retro a stronger pepper and no kidding, I swear I tasted apricot for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn is really behaving with a surprisingly even and, thin line. For under the $2 mark this is really a good cigar. Thanks Dino. I believe I like this one more than the Final Blends for a budget smoke from Famous.


I have some of those cooking that I bought as an add on from Famous to push me over a minimum order for some special or another 6 months back . Going to have to dig one out.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Padron 6000


----------



## WABOOM

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project, muy bueso (gordo).


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project, muy bueso (gordo).


Have you had the other vitolas? If so, how does the gordo compare?


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Have you had the other vitolas? If so, how does the gordo compare?


 yes I have had the robusto, and torpedo RB Genesis. This was way different! I liked the smaller ones more, but it was 
still good. This one was MUCH much more earthy, it had more coffee bean notes, and took a lot longer time to get sweetness. The final third was in fact super good. It wasn't as strong as I anticipated. Most of the time 60's are really powerful for me. 
One draw back with gordos is that the smoke isnt as dense and I have to puff harder or more. It's amazing how the different sizes are. Sometimes they are hardly similar.


----------



## WNYTony

LFD Firecracker


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> LFD Firecracker


I have to say this is the first time I have seen this particular LFD. Looks like the perfect short smoke. How long of a burn?


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> I have to say this is the first time I have seen this particular LFD. Looks like the perfect short smoke. How long of a burn?


It's only done by LFD for 2Guys Cigars in New Hampshire and it actually has a long pigtail off the head that is twisted down the back in the pic and tucked under the band. 3.25' x 50 and I get a little over an hour of it them, but I smoke on the slower side while sitting here checking the forum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hustler 7-20-4 robo 5 mo rest 







I have to admit I wasn't expecting much out of this one, 
The dry draw was a very pleasant hay/wheat taste, usually a good sign. Toasted to light and was pleasantly surprised with the conni creaminess front and center, this stays in the foreground for about the first 3/4" Then the Mata Fina starts to show up with some coffee, cedar and pepper notes while the EC continues to provide support with light leather and earthly notes,
The flavors stayed crisp and clean through the first 2 thirds, started to get a bit muddy in the final but still better than a lot of barber polls that I've had.
The burn was great, only got slightly off about halfway and self-corrected so no TU needed.
Smoke output was good, wouldn't really call it thick and chewy. But still good.
For the price point I don't know that I would get a box, maybe a fiver.


----------



## Kidvegas

Raices from my first Puff bomb courtesy @SoCal Gunner. 
Wow this sucka is full of flavors! Has a nice sweetness to the tabaco and lots of smoke. Dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva and an Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado ... perfect burn on each ... lots of great smoke!

CTBlankenship


----------



## pwaggs

El Güegüense Corona Gorda.

Very tasty. Beautiful smoke.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Maxh92

AB Tempus. Surprisingly mild. But, enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Having a Padron at my bosses apartment in Chicago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Haven't had a smoke for over a week, so finally it's time. Surrogates Tramp Stamp bought from @drb124.
Also, when I was cutting it the wrapper cracked at the cap - 1/2 inch split, my mistake. I hope the binder will hold.
It reminds me of Inferno 3rd degree.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ams417 said:


> Having a Padron at my bosses apartment in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an awesome view!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

pwaggs said:


> El Güegüense Corna Gorda.
> 
> Very tasty. Beautiful smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


Love that Cigar. If I'm ever cruising a B&M that has them, I'm definitely going to grab a few more of those.


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> Having a Padron at my bosses apartment in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice view. Great smoke.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## pwaggs

SoCal Gunner said:


> Love that Cigar. If I'm ever cruising a B&M that has them, I'm definitely going to grab a few more of those.


Curchill's Diamond Crown Lounge in Miramar just received three boxes. Three choices of vitola. I had the Corona Gorda.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Belle Encre tonight - missed Tat Tuesday so figured I'd come late to the party


----------



## GreenPuffer

The best 2 hour smoke. La Galera Maduro Vitola No. 1


----------



## 10Bears

Liga Privada T-52


----------



## Grey Goose

Illusione Rothchildes, luv em! (Sorry no pic)


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> For those new to cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving this Ironhorse a try courtesy of @UBC03. Seen these mentioned since I first joined Puff as a good value smoke. I'm inclined to agree. Common amongst maduros it had the coffee, cocoa and, light spice cold draw. Into the cigar I'm finding coffee most prevalent with dark cocoa, mild pepper, a little bit of a soapy taste (not unpleasant) and, on the retro a stronger pepper and no kidding, I swear I tasted apricot for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn is really behaving with a surprisingly even and, thin line. For under the $2 mark this is really a good cigar. Thanks Dino. I believe I like this one more than the Final Blends for a budget smoke from Famous.


Just picked up two 5ers for 13.90 on famous. 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/iron+horse+toro+5+pack+cigars/item+36626

Code shipfreefeb


----------



## Monk357

Alec Bradley - American Classic Blend - Robusto


----------



## csk415

I have not meet a Camacho smoke I didn't like but this one might be it. Started off terrible, wonky burn that almost tunneled, little smoke output, ash hard as rock (looked like wood charcoal) and just nasty flavor. Smeared some spit where the wrapper was tunneling, knocked of the charcoal, cleaned the foot and put fire to it again. Relight was fine no nasty flavor. Might be because it never got cold. So far it's a completely different smoke. Great burn, smoke output and flavor on track to be better. Not sure why the first 3rd was so bad but at least I'll finish this one off.

Never had a smoke do a complete 180. Finishing off like a Camacho should.


----------



## Regiampiero

Love it when I find old sticks inside forgotten humidors. Another 3 year old stick AJ Fernandez 1844


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

My first ever candella. Not a huge fan, but I'll try other makes to give them a fair shot.

There was a filmy residue with this particular one that I found bothersome.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## MidwestToker

My last Sosa of a 5er I bought awhile back. They're ok. Better budget sticks to be had. This one was mediocre for the first two thirds, then blossomed in the last third. Hate when that happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sitting down for my first San Cristobal Revelation courtesy of @Kidvegas .

Sure looks pretty and construction is solid.

Read a little about the cigar and lots of talk about "chocolate, spice, caramel, nutmeg, citrus, cinnamon, almond , coffee".
Well, prelight is a whole lot of earthy hay with a bit of cedar to my nose.

UPDATE: You know that initial blast of pepper you get with so many smokes? Well this stick's initial blast is cedar. And when I say Cedar, I mean it feels like I licked cedar plank that still had sawdust on it from a fresh cut. After the first inch it mellowed out but cedar is still prevalent with some earthy undertones.

UPDATE: into the second third and this thing has really mellowed out the cedar is distant in the background with a really smooth creamy nutty taste in the front.
Will update


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sitting down for my first San Cristobal Revelation courtesy of @Kidvegas .
> 
> Sure looks pretty and construction is solid.
> 
> Read a little about the cigar and lots of talk about "chocolate, spice, caramel, nutmeg, citrus, cinnamon, almond , coffee".
> Well, prelight is a whole lot of earthy hay with a bit of cedar to my nose.
> 
> Will update


Great smoke. Really like that cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sitting down for my first San Cristobal Revelation courtesy of @Kidvegas .
> 
> Sure looks pretty and construction is solid.
> 
> Read a little about the cigar and lots of talk about "chocolate, spice, caramel, nutmeg, citrus, cinnamon, almond , coffee".
> Well, prelight is a whole lot of earthy hay with a bit of cedar to my nose.
> 
> Will update


Don't wanna say anything to sway your judgement one way or the other. I will say it's not everyday i get to send someone a cigar they've never tried. That in itself is Awesome.

Hit or miss totally worth it. Enjoy Bro..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Don't wanna say anything to sway your judgement one way or the other. I will say it's not everyday i get to send someone a cigar they've never tried. That in itself is Awesome.
> 
> Hit or miss totally worth it. Enjoy Bro..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's greatly appreciated. The experience alone is worth it: I'm really enjoying focusing on the flavors and the experience of this new (to me) cigar. I've made my first update and will continue to do so Till It's Gone.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, that looks familiar!

How does it compare to wist I've posted this far?


----------



## Turkmen

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hey, that looks familiar!
> 
> How does it compare to wist I've posted this far?


Hahaha... what a coincidence! I just noticed that you are also smoking SC.

Compare to revelation, this one is less spicy and less cedary. Really pleasant smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Turkmen said:


> Hahaha... what a coincidence! I just noticed that you are also smoking SC.
> 
> Compare to revelation, this one is less spicy and less cedary. Really pleasant smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oops, didn't look closely enough - thought it was the same stick


----------



## Turkmen

SoCal Gunner said:


> oops, didn't look closely enough - thought it was the same stick


My favorite so far is ovation. If you like revelation, I bet you will also enjoy that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Been a long day. Nice to end with a treat. Raided my box I picked up in November. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winding down with a MOW Little Devil


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia White corona


----------



## n0s4atu

StillPuffin said:


> Been a long day. Nice to end with a treat. Raided my box I picked up in November.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I've got a box sitting in the humidor and I haven't done anything more than stare at them so far. lol


----------



## StillPuffin

n0s4atu said:


> How was it? I've got a box sitting in the humidor and I haven't done anything more than stare at them so far. lol


It's a great smoke. I bought the box from a B&M after having smoked one in the lounge last year.

You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sitting down for my first San Cristobal Revelation courtesy of @Kidvegas .
> 
> Sure looks pretty and construction is solid.
> 
> Read a little about the cigar and lots of talk about "chocolate, spice, caramel, nutmeg, citrus, cinnamon, almond , coffee".
> Well, prelight is a whole lot of earthy hay with a bit of cedar to my nose.
> 
> UPDATE: You know that initial blast of pepper you get with so many smokes? Well this stick's initial blast is cedar. And when I say Cedar, I mean it feels like I licked cedar plank that still had sawdust on it from a fresh cut. After the first inch it mellowed out but cedar is still prevalent with some earthy undertones.
> 
> UPDATE: into the second third and this thing has really mellowed out the cedar is distant in the background with a really smooth creamy nutty taste in the front.
> Will update


Ummm you fall asleep? or did i miss something lol. Or perhaps it was the worst cigar ever and ya can't even stomach finishing the review. HA-HA!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Ummm you fall asleep? or did i miss something lol. Or perhaps it was the worst cigar ever and ya can't even stomach finishing the review. HA-HA!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh, my final update didn't come through I guess... The final third was similar to the 2nd third. I concluded that even though I didn't want to like the cigar (due to my original skepticism of the fancy band), I ended up enjoying it. However, I wouldn't necessarily be a buyer at retail price.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ha! I was looking this morning for your finishing words and all i saw was the post from last night. No biggie either way. 

Your thoughts are basically what i always thought. The cigar is put together very well and burns perfectly. Your taste thoughts are also almost exactly what i found when I've smoked that cigar. Overall an ok stick IMO just not something I plan on smoking again anytime soon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited a bit under 6 months in the tupper. I'm seriously a firm believer of all the combined wisdow of resting cigars. The profile now of this stick is so different from ROTT. That fresh overpowering metallic pepper is completely gone now. Really changed this cigar for sure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Don Lucas, corona.







these are good


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Huh, my final update didn't come through I guess... The final third was similar to the 2nd third. I concluded that even though I didn't want to like the cigar (due to my original skepticism of the fancy band), I ended up enjoying it. However, I wouldn't necessarily be a buyer at retail price.


Yea, I agree. When it comes to sc I'm more of a classic or elegancia. All the other ones have not matched my ideal flavor profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

La Colmena Amado No. 44 - Only the second one of these I've had, but one of the few Warped cigars that I just don't get (and among the most expensive they make). I thought maybe the problem was not giving the first one enough rest. So I waited 9-months to smoke this second one. Connecticut shade lovers will probably like this. I suspect the "DeFlorada" wrapper is a fancy way of of saying Ecuadorian grown Connecticut. If not, it must be closely related. I get that same slightly astringent taste and mouth-feel as I do with CT shade. I know some people just rave over these. Sorry! Gimme' a Corto or Del Valle or just about anything else from Warped any day!


----------



## talisker10

Victor sinclair 55 connecticut. Very loose draw, underfilled, but flavorful.


----------



## MidwestToker

Dona Nieves from a box I just purchased. Wanted to try one early on. I had one with 4+ months of rest on it two weeks ago and it was wonderful. This is a little less flavorful, but still creamy and enjoyable. There's a nice citrus note, too. I'll rest the remainder for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> Dona Nieves from a box I just purchased. Wanted to try one early on. I had one with 4+ months of rest on it two weeks ago and it was wonderful. This is a little less flavorful, but still creamy and enjoyable. There's a nice citrus note, too. I'll rest the remainder for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are very tasty, but construction wise are very hit or miss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

A new cigar for me at the local B&M. Cuatro Cinco Reserva Especial Toro. Excellent draw, rich flavors. It is advertised as medium strength, but is on the mild side to me. A very enjoyable cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Regiampiero said:


> Those are very tasty, but construction wise are very hit or miss.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I agree. Had no issues with the first one, which was rested. This needed some touch ups.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome smoke. Draw was on the snug side but opened up halfway. Had one of these rott and didn't enjoy but let this one rest 2 months way better


----------



## grapplefu

The Fuente glue monster strikes again! Lol


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JimOD said:


> A new cigar for me at the local B&M. Cuatro Cinco Reserva Especial Toro. Excellent draw, rich flavors. It is advertised as medium strength, but is on the mild side to me. A very enjoyable cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had one of those from my B&M a couple months back. Can't remember the strength but I recall them being tastey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The "Rocket Launch" has me digging through all my humis - forgot I even had a couple of these resting.


----------



## Nate5700

I guess this is about medium body. Roasty, kinda nutty, coffee-like flavor. Hint of cinnamon, and kind of a sweet hay that comes in and out. I'm definitely enjoying it. Seems well constructed too.

So I got a five pack of these for less than $15. Almost afraid to say so lest people discover the secret and ruin it. Can someone explain why this is only a $3 stick?


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> The "Rocket Launch" has me digging through all my humis - forgot I even had a couple of these resting.


I love La Aurora. I didn't know they made a maduro. Is it good. It looks really nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Felt the need for something smooth tonight


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> I love La Aurora. I didn't know they made a maduro. Is it good. It looks really nice.


First off, I LOVE maduro so I may be biased. But, yes, this thing is so delicious I'm going to grab my nubber.


----------



## WNYTony

A Fuente Short Story today for @Ranger0282 It's been napping almost 3 years David


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Laranja


----------



## droy1958

Finally managed to smoked a Punch little cigar a couple times this week along with a splash of whiskey. Fell backwards off a telescoping ladder New Years Eve and my caboose hit the concrete, and my back/ribs landed on a water hose coiled up just above where my caboose landed. I tore some cartilage from my spine/ribs and I've been dealing with "asses" as I had two cracks in my caboose best I could tell. Anyhow, life is good, but it sure takes some time to heal as one gets "more mature" these days......


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night I smoked a Liga Privada UF-13. This was the most fantastic cigar I smoked in the past year. Sweet tobacco, cedar and spice. These come 12 to a box and was the 6th one out of it. Sometimes a cigar is just on and this one was absolutely ON :grin2:. Problem is these are hard to find of course.


----------



## Rondo

@droy1958 Ouch
Ribs are the worst fractures. So slow to heal as they're impossible to rest. Feel better, Brother.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sublimes Toro haven't had one in a while. What a mistake these are wonderful. Nice creamy med body

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate5700

Kidvegas said:


> Sublimes Toro haven't had one in a while. What a mistake these are wonderful. Nice creamy med body


I want to go through and put likes on everyone's posts. But there's so much I haven't tried, I'd feel weird putting a like on a cigar I don't know anything about.

Not sure what stood out about yours though. It's just a nice looking cigar. And you said it was creamy. I definitely like the creamy ones.


----------



## Kidvegas

Nate5700 said:


> I want to go through and put likes on everyone's posts. But there's so much I haven't tried, I'd feel weird putting a like on a cigar I don't know anything about.
> 
> Not sure what stood out about yours though. It's just a nice looking cigar. And you said it was creamy. I definitely like the creamy ones.


It definitely is plus some floral notes that i can't quite pick out. Good smoke to grab with a morning coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

The Tabernacle, lancero. Thanks to @Kidvegas . Wow this is an extremely good cigar. This is my first Foundation. Nice and strong without being a pepper bomb.
White pepper, black coffee, slightly perfumey cedar, and Fig Newton! 
These are premium all the way man.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> The Tabernacle, lancero. Thanks to @Kidvegas . Wow this is an extremely good cigar. This is my first Foundation. Nice and strong without being a pepper bomb.
> White pepper, black coffee, slightly perfumey cedar, and Fig Newton!
> These are premium all the way man.


Great description bro. I've become very fond of those. Not a cheap stick but you definitely get your money's worth. Glad your enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

about halfway now and its changed to a very tangy earth and leather with slight cologne aroma. Fantastic!


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Camacho Ecuador in robusto 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

RP Vintage 1990 Second. As good as the regulars. Coffee, leather and some cream. Goes great with a stout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

For me, a little disappointing, quite frankly. It's amazing how often these special releases are inferior to the original blends.
Beautiful band though.


----------



## MidwestToker

Enjoying some nice weather. Following the RP up with my first Dominican Cohiba. I got these in a sampler. Very creamy. Flawless construction. But not worth their price tag, imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Liga Privada No 9 Flying Feral Pig










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> Enjoying some nice weather. Following the RP up with my first Dominican Cohiba. I got these in a sampler. Very creamy. Flawless construction. But not worth their price tag, imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can pick up 10-packs on the FSS auction site for about $40. In fact, they have them right now.


----------



## MidwestToker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You can pick up 10-packs on the FSS auction site for about $40. In fact, they have them right now.


Noted. That's a great deal. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

An Ave Maria Reconquista compliments @SoCal Gunner . Had a strong pepper taste for first 1/3 that turned to a espresso cocoa finish for final 2/3. Was damn good!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express. Pyramid.










Off to a great start.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Gran Habano Corojo Maduro

Never had one of these before this one. Pretty good. Think I'll try it again.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maduro Short Story. Corpus Christi.


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> Maduro Short Story. Corpus Christi.


Visited this past summer. Great city. Have fun!


----------



## WNYTony

JDN Antano Consul
Great everyday smoke. This one courtesy of @CloakedInSmoke


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just finished sitting outside with an Arturo Fuente Special Selection and a coffee.

This was my first AF stick. Aren't these ones also called "Curly Heads??"

Correct me if I'm wrong??










I ended up nubbing the little guy....


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> Visited this past summer. Great city. Have fun!


Very quick trip. Youngest daughter had a high school dance comp down here. Heading back today.


----------



## Valth

pew~pew~


----------



## WNYTony

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Just finished sitting outside with an Arturo Fuente Special Selection and a coffee.
> 
> This was my first AF stick. Aren't these ones also called "Curly Heads??"
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong??


Yes sir that is a Curly Head. They are short filler sticks and alot of people frown upon them but they aren't too bad of a smoke for a cheap cigar.


----------



## Nate5700

First smoke out of the Honduran sampler I just got. Enjoyed it. Raises a question that I'll post in a separate thread though...


----------



## acitalianman13

Getting ready for the big game.


----------



## WABOOM

Nicaraguan 90 rated seconds, robusto. I'm almost positive these are Oliva O. Taste exactly the same. I like these.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

WNYTony said:


> Yes sir that is a Curly Head. They are short filler sticks and alot of people frown upon them but they aren't too bad of a smoke for a cheap cigar.


Sadly they aren't "cheap" here. They go for $10 each at my local B&M.

Still, for a 45 minute to an hour long smoke I thought it was pretty good. Although admittedly I'm used to more full flavoured cigars.

Nevertheless I might grab 2-3 more of them to toss in my tupperdor at some point and let them rest awhile.


----------



## WABOOM

The first cigar that made really made me realize that I like cigars was a Curly Head.


----------



## Valth

pew~pew~


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Super Bowl sunday Bros. Enjoy the game where ever you may be!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Sadly they aren't "cheap" here. They go for $10 each at my local B&M.
> 
> Still, for a 45 minute to an hour long smoke I thought it was pretty good. Although admittedly I'm used to more full flavoured cigars.
> 
> Nevertheless I might grab 2-3 more of them to toss in my tupperdor at some point and let them rest awhile.


Ouch ! I think they go around $2.75 here at the Native owned shop near me. You aren't that far north. You should consider a weekend trip to Niagara Falls (or find someone going who can "mule" them back for you) and hit the Native shops up that way. I was told as long as it's 48 hours you and any other adults can bring back 50 cigars each without duty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Nate5700

Just tried a Sancho Panza out of my sampler. Couldn't get a good picture though as it burned very uneven. Construction was pretty poor actually, burn required several touch-ups and never quite corrected, and the wrapper came apart in the last third. I had issues getting a good draw too. It's too bad because when I was able to get flavor off of it it was very good.

So my cigar allotment for the evening is pretty much a waste. Now I'm kinda pissed. Sucks.


----------



## Regiampiero

Smoked a man of war this afternoon not knowing this guy was showing to my local lounge tonight. Now enjoying an hvc cerro while he makes me a little surprise.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Maria Mancini

This is the second one of these posted in the thread in as many days. I wanted to thank curmudgeonista for his solid recommendation. Being a Noob, I have not been around long enough to be aware of these hidden values. His suggestions, along with the others from experienced members of this forum are greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Round 2. These guys are legit. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Camacho pre embargo with a nice 10 yr tawny port.

Solid farewell for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Tried a Perdomo Connie, and R&J Connie while driving to and from the casino to make my donation to the tribe. Smoke a couple CC's while at the casino mostly watching my wife win, while I went in the hole. Next time I think I am just gonna mail them the money and save the gas. Trying to thin the NC heard in my stash to make room for CC's. Ended up buying a box of Padron 2000's in Chicago. Business expense you know.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really am enjoying these Mombacho 4.5 x 44 Liga Prima. The construction and burn are second to none in Nica. The cigar bands have dates stamped on the inside. Mine were Sep of 2015.









Sorry that's a snap of a Sultan corona. A fruity profile on these cigars but the Mombacho are superior and cost about $2 more per stick.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last week



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

php007 said:


> Last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you adopt me?


----------



## php007

SoCal Gunner said:


> Will you adopt me?


Sorry already have two kids.


----------



## Nate5700

JimOD said:


> This is the second one of these posted in the thread in as many days. I wanted to thank curmudgeonista for his solid recommendation. Being a Noob, I have not been around long enough to be aware of these hidden values. His suggestions, along with the others from experienced members of this forum are greatly appreciated.


I'm puffing another one now. :smile2:

Looks like maybe yours is the natural? I got the maduro. Giving some thought to ordering (at least) one more 5 pack of each, I'm curious as to how they might taste different. Storage space is beginning to become a limiting factor though. But damn these are good.


----------



## pwaggs

Cavaliere Geneve

The stamp on the wrapper melts onto the ash. Nice cigar.


----------



## csk415

Got these in today figure I would give one a try ROTT. So far I am impressed. Don't find many budget ROTT smokes. This one isn't to bad. No harsh flavors and great thick smoke. Only complaint is a loose draw. Pretty sure I could drink a milk shake through this thing. Hopefully they will get better with some rest.


----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre, corona. (It's really a petite corona being only 4.2" long).

I attempted to smoke a Cuba Libre One... holy shit. It was a pipe bomb of black pepper. I only made it an inch. I assume that those age well. It had only 2-3 months on it. Anybody else had that blend? It was hardcore.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sabor Aganorsa. The corojo on these is the most Cuban like I've smoked in a non-Cuban. As a result the first half was very cubanesque with sweet tannins and a creamy finish. Very similar to a partagas. The second half the flavors are straight nica, with a little pepper and salted caramel. Very enjoyable stick.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate5700

Punch Grand Cru

This one had a very tight draw and the wrapper started falling apart about halfway. Third cigar in a row from this sampler that I've had issues with, be it draw, construction, or the wrapper falling off. I thought maybe the cigar was too dry with the wrapper cracking but in my mind it seems like the tight draw would be a symptom of it being too wet. I'm confused. Bad cigars? Bad luck? Or am I doing it wrong? I'll admit these have been smoked ROTT but are these issues that rest would cure?

I'm also starting to find that I like a more medium-full body on my cigars, this one was pretty mild, flavor was a bit muted. Good, just not as intense as I would like.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside with my first Torano stick.

It's a Torano Exodus '59 boxed pressed Robusto.


----------



## WNYTony

Bandolero Tremendos from the Cigar Authority Care Package
A little strong for my taste but I'd smoke it again


----------



## droy1958

Tatuaje Skinny Monster...


----------



## droy1958

Rondo said:


> @droy1958 Ouch
> Ribs are the worst fractures. So slow to heal as they're impossible to rest. Feel better, Brother.


Thank you mate. The first ten days were a son of a gun as I couldn't lay down. I'm just about healed up, but my energy is down from doing nothing for so many days. Just taking a brisk mile walk wears me out right now. Getting mature is fun!....


----------



## droy1958

JimOD said:


> Maria Mancini
> 
> This is the second one of these posted in the thread in as many days. I wanted to thank curmudgeonista for his solid recommendation. Being a Noob, I have not been around long enough to be aware of these hidden values. His suggestions, along with the others from experienced members of this forum are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are a good cigar at a great price. I haven't had any in several years though. I use to pick them up off of JR Cigars auctions, but they started being bid up to dang near retail so I gave up. Haven't looked them up in awhile.....


----------



## droy1958

pwaggs said:


> Cavaliere Geneve
> 
> The stamp on the wrapper melts onto the ash. Nice cigar.


If you hang on to that cigar much longer, your fingers will melt into the cigar also.....:grin2:


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro..........


----------



## Nate5700

"Honduran No. 59"

Good tasting cigar, guessing this is a second since it has no label. Burned a run down one side about halfway but it recovered. I'm getting to the last third now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Havana Angeles


----------



## gator_79

Smoked one of these at a cigar bar here in The Philippines. It was a decent smoke, started off mild progressed to a solid medium going into the final third. Notes of baked bread, some cream, hints of cocoa, and a light pepper that increased going into the final third. Decent smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Gumby-cr

Fuente Between The Lines


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB 2nd

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Padilla Single Batch.......


----------



## ADRUNKK

droy1958 said:


> Padilla Single Batch.......


I got 5 of those for a dollar a couple months back, don't remember from where. Maybe C.I. or something like that. I smoked 1 and threw the rest in the trash.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DPG Black. Love this thing. Nub it every time I smoke it.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro after a day of painting


----------



## MidwestToker

ADRUNKK said:


> I got 5 of those for a dollar a couple months back, don't remember from where. Maybe C.I. or something like that. I smoked 1 and threw the rest in the trash.


They're great as kindling. And cheap!


----------



## droy1958

ADRUNKK said:


> I got 5 of those for a dollar a couple months back, don't remember from where. Maybe C.I. or something like that. I smoked 1 and threw the rest in the trash.


Well, I let mine rest a few months and I don't dislike them at all. They're good enough for me to enjoy the hour spent with it. I've sure had a lot worse than these......


----------



## ADRUNKK

droy1958 said:


> Well, I let mine rest a few months and I don't dislike them at all. They're good enough for me to enjoy the hour spent with it. I've sure had a lot worse than these......


Right on man, we all have different tastes which makes this sport so much fun.


----------



## droy1958

ADRUNKK said:


> Right on man, we all have different tastes which makes this sport so much fun.


You bet! I damn sure would choose an Anejo 46 or Padron over these any day, but it's a bit chilly out today so no sweat tossing it early if my old bones want by the fire.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

These are finally starting to come around.


----------



## MidwestToker

droy1958 said:


> You bet! I damn sure would choose an Anejo 46 or Padron over these any day, but it's a bit chilly out today so no sweat tossing it early if my old bones want by the fire.....


It is nice to have cigars that we simple like, rather than love. I don't know how many times I've been interrupted while smoking and I can't smoke the rest of the cigar. It's always better if it's a $4 stick, rather than an $15 stick (of which I have very few).


----------



## poppajon75

My first smoke in a nearly a week. Finally feel up to it again.


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> It is nice to have cigars that we simple like, rather than love. I don't know how many times I've been interrupted while smoking and I can't smoke the rest of the cigar. It's always better if it's a $4 stick, rather than an $15 stick (of which I have very few).


Yessir, I do have a decent selection of nice smokes to enjoy, just not today. Now tomorrow may be a different story as it's my birthday and I may put the long handles on and pull out a fine cigar to enjoy....:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Yessir, I do have a decent selection of nice smokes to enjoy, just not today. Now tomorrow may be a different story as it's my birthday and I may put the long handles on and pull out a fine cigar to enjoy....:vs_cool:


Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ADRUNKK

WNYTony said:


> Bandolero Tremendos from the Cigar Authority Care Package
> A little strong for my taste but I'd smoke it again


I don't ever post in this thread for some reason, but i saw your post and had to chime in.

I smoked that one a couple nights ago from their care package too. I really wanted to smoke their care package cigars while I listen to their podcast but they don't give you any time to rest the cigars before the podcast airs. I thought this was a good cigar but i think this stick needed more time to rest. I had to toss this one as it started getting bitter and nasty towards the final third.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> My first smoke in a nearly a week. Finally feel up to it again.


Glad your back and feeling better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate5700

"Honduran No. 53"

Didn't get a picture. Basically just like I had last night except in a natural wrapper instead of maduro. Also a robusto instead of...whatever that big ol' thing was...Churchill?

I think these are probably Punch seconds. Good stuff, just a little misshapen.


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hope you have a great day!


I will as I already have my cigars picked out for tomorrow. I won't smoke them all, but at least I won't have to think about what I'm going to smoke. The Virtue will be a morning smoke if I decide to have one with my coffee. The Punch in the tin can was sent to me by the fine gentleman @curmudgeonista. Life is good, and God Bless America!.....


----------



## Maxh92

Camacho corojo Maduro. I had one of these at a B&M that I really enjoyed. This one not so much. Extremely loose filler, it seems. I can almost feel the gaps. Light draw. Even burn though. Very odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Smoked the Lonsdale vitola. Very nice.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Camacho corojo Maduro. I had one of these at a B&M that I really enjoyed. This one not so much. Extremely loose filler, it seems. I can almost feel the gaps. Light draw. Even burn though. Very odd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camacho are some good smokes. The triple maduro is damn good.


----------



## WNYTony

ADRUNKK said:


> I don't ever post in this thread for some reason, but i saw your post and had to chime in.
> 
> I smoked that one a couple nights ago from their care package too. I really wanted to smoke their care package cigars while I listen to their podcast but they don't give you any time to rest the cigars before the podcast airs. I thought this was a good cigar but i think this stick needed more time to rest. I had to toss this one as it started getting bitter and nasty towards the final third.


Agree on the needs more rest. I stuck with it as long as I could but didn't spear it or anything.
As I said - probably wouldn't buy a fiver but I wouldn't mind trying one again (with some rest)
Thanks for chiming in on it !

Tonight selection - Jaime Garcia Petite Robusto


----------



## Kidvegas

Snow bound today. Figured I'd start lite with a Regius Black. Great smoke along with some coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Last night I had a La Gloria Series R n.4. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks to tony. Never had a cohiba nc or cc. Glad I tried it since it's been a good smoke. @WNYTony

Even a Bobby pin works for a nub tool.


----------



## blackrabbit

I am smoking my first Cohiba ever which is the black banded Nicaragua. It is quite enjoyable, however I see that I would not buy these for there normal price. I got it in a sampler for cheap. I liked the drew estate undercrown I smoked the other day just as much and that is normally about half the price I believe.


----------



## MidwestToker

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura. It's amazing how many great cigars this budget brand puts out. This one is all cream with a bit of spice. Not the cocoa or coffee bomb that you'd expect from the wrapper. Very tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Snow NYC


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Perdomo Lot 23. Yep, it's excellent..


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> PDR 1878 Capa Oscura. It's amazing how many great cigars this budget brand puts out. This one is all cream with a bit of spice. Not the cocoa or coffee bomb that you'd expect from the wrapper. Very tasty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are becoming my go to source for affordable smokes Sean.:vs_cool:


----------



## MidwestToker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You are becoming my go to source for affordable smokes Sean.:vs_cool:


It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it. :grin2:

I did have some burn issues later on in that particular cigar. But it could've been the Kansas wind.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it. :grin2:
> 
> I did have some burn issues later on in that particular cigar. But it could've been the Kansas wind.


There's no place like home.


----------



## Regiampiero

First sublime in a loooong time. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

First time visit to a local B&M in Costa Mesa, Orange County Cigars. Great staff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli

Miami 2016

Bought a box of corona at a B&M Drew Estate event in December.

They have been 'normalizing' in my humi. Very nice smoke.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> PDR 1878 Capa Oscura. It's amazing how many great cigars this budget brand puts out. This one is all cream with a bit of spice. Not the cocoa or coffee bomb that you'd expect from the wrapper. Very tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favorite in the PDR Capa label....


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room Espressivo, courtesy of a bald Pats fan named @Ranger0282
These are really good smokes after a short nap. Thanks David


----------



## loadz

Lucitania this morning with my after breakfast coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

loadz said:


> Lucitania this morning with my after breakfast coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do the latte art? It's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

loadz said:


> Lucitania this morning with my after breakfast coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right stick, but wrong thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Regiampiero said:


> Right stick, but wrong thread.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 yeah realized after i posted. Sorry guys im new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

JimOD said:


> Did you do the latte art? It's great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No it was done by the coffee shop server. White mocha and paired extremely well with the cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Wow nice cigar. First go at this and am diggin it for sure. Sweet with a nice easy pepper along with an oak like flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Roman Bueso Genesis Habano from the Rocket Launch trade... good stick IMHO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

The breakfast of champions!


----------



## ADRUNKK

Kidvegas said:


> Wow nice cigar. First go at this and am diggin it for sure. Sweet with a nice easy pepper along with an oak like flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the cigar that got me into cigars.


----------



## Regiampiero

BigB2943 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good choice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

ADRUNKK said:


> That's the cigar that got me into cigars.


Understandable! I've seen many times and never picked it up. What a mistake! It reminds me of a Jericho Hill in many ways, although not as powerful. Good gar and checking online reasonably priced. May have to snag a few. Just wish i would of tried this earlier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Kidvegas said:


> Understandable! I've seen many times and never picked it up. What a mistake! It reminds me of a Jericho Hill in many ways, although not as powerful. Good gar and checking online reasonably priced. May have to snag a few. Just wish i would of tried this earlier!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me your address. I'll shoot you a fiver. I probably have 30 of em right now.


----------



## Kidvegas

ADRUNKK said:


> PM me your address. I'll shoot you a fiver. I probably have 30 of em right now.


What an awesome gesture from a great BOTL. Thanks BRO. PM sent...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Pistoff Kristoff. Full bodied but not harsh. Good full bodied choice for a tender noob palate.

First time at a B & M in Lake Forest. Club Aficionado. Very nice place, large lounge with full bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> What an awesome gesture from a great BOTL. Thanks BRO. PM sent...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Karma!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Karma!


Yes indeed Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> Understandable! I've seen many times and never picked it up. What a mistake! It reminds me of a Jericho Hill in many ways, although not as powerful. Good gar and checking online reasonably priced. May have to snag a few. Just wish i would of tried this earlier!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're on CBid right now. Just checked because of my own curiosity. I saw someone smoking one at the lounge a few weeks ago. He seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> They're on CBid right now. Just checked because of my own curiosity. I saw someone smoking one at the lounge a few weeks ago. He seemed to be enjoying it.


On-it thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Chubby connie. Mild and creamy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Made a cup of Guatemala Antigua and about to fire this bad boy up!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Is that the Maduro Nathan? I heard it's a powerhouse. Dino level cigar.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The Last Tsar...meh


----------



## Kidvegas

A true day of first's for this Puffer. First the Onyx and now I've found this new to me AJ Dias De Gloria. Just into the first 3rd and already can tell i like it. Needs a little bit of rest for sure. But great draw and fair amount of spice together with some floral's that l'm not used to at all with AJ blends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Warped Corto - from @curmudgeonista, recommend by @UBC03









Edit: good call boys!


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The Last Tsar...meh


I know we all have different tastes, but It's refreshing to see a "meh" every now and then.


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Wow nice cigar. First go at this and am diggin it for sure. Sweet with a nice easy pepper along with an oak like flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet that dark wrapper is a good stick.

Enjoying another one of @WNYTony rockets. I can see why you like these. Good smoke. Thanks for sharing. Defiantly will pick some more up. 
Edit.. Might be easier said than done to find these in a 5er.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Bet that dark wrapper is a good stick.
> 
> Enjoying another one of @WNYTony rockets. I can see why you like these. Good smoke. Thanks for sharing. Defiantly will pick some more up.


I'm also new to the Leccias. Found them hidden at my lounge and I'm sure glad i did. Just a good easy going smoke with great med body goodness. Really exceptional IMO.

And the Onyx was great. If you've not tried that one give it a shot.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> Bet that dark wrapper is a good stick.
> 
> Enjoying another one of @WNYTony rockets. I can see why you like these. Good smoke. Thanks for sharing. Defiantly will pick some more up.
> Edit.. Might be easier said than done to find these in a 5er.


CBid has them in singles nearly every round. I just bought three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is that the Maduro Nathan? I heard it's a powerhouse. Dino level cigar.


Yeah it's got a nic kick, on an empty stomach it could potentially be a room spinner. These are good but I think I prefer the green, little it more spice.


----------



## MidwestToker

Nic Overruns from JR. I bought 20 of these a few months ago. I think they're Edge Habano. I've enjoyed each and every one. Perfect construction and burn. Cream and vanilla.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> CBid has them in singles nearly every round. I just bought three.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The leccia white?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> The leccia white?


I have some white's you can have. I'm low on black's though.
PM me your address.


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> The leccia white?


You're right. They have Leccia Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Enjoying another one of @WNYTony rockets. I can see why you like these. Good smoke. Thanks for sharing. Defiantly will pick some more up.
> Edit.. Might be easier said than done to find these in a 5er.


Yeah I think they are going away since General acquired the brand. CI still has some boxes and they are on sale so keep an eye on cBid - they may come up. I was able to grab up those robustos when Famous was closing them out.... at a whopping $1.30 a stick ! LOL
I've got some in Corona and Robusto and some Black Robusto. Really good smoke. Sam Leccia was with Oliva and is the guy behind Nub and Cain.

Fuente Rothschild Maduro for me this Friday evening.


----------



## WABOOM

No cigars for the last couple days because of a head cold. But I'm enjoying all the pics!


----------



## gunnersguru

tonights smoke was a Trinidad paradox . it was a nice smoke, light on flavor ,one touch up for the burn. overall good smoke. I have 2 more in my random singles bag.


----------



## lex61

78 today but lots of wind in the Denver area. Got in a quick round of golf followed by an IPA from a local brewery and a cigar on the patio. Winter returns tomorrow night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

lex61 said:


> 78 today but lots of wind in the Denver area. Got in a quick round of golf followed by an IPA from a local brewery and a cigar on the patio. Winter returns tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't imagine how gorgeous a round of golf is in Denver. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Have very few connies in my stash. Thank you to @SoCal Gunner for this one. I think good connies taste like smores. And this one does. It's even got a nice kick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I have some white's you can have. I'm low on black's though.
> PM me your address.


Wow. PM coming.


----------



## loadz

Graycliff espresso this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Morning smoke with coffee.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Taking full advantage of the ~60° day today. Debating on what to smoke for my 3rd.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

These have a lot of potential, but very harsh rott. They should get better by the end of the summer.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Punch Rare Corojo, perfecto. Sent by @poppajon75 . Thank you! I like corojo wrapped smokes, and this one very enjoyable. 
Sweet cedar, pepper, nutmeg and cashew. Long finish too. I am just getting over a cold and finally got my sense of smell back. The temp is 50°F so picked out this long perfecto. I'm glad I did.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TCstr8 said:


> Taking full advantage of the ~60° day today. Debating on what to smoke for my 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ha, just fired up the same stick in a corona gorda, I'm still hoping that will get better with some time, this one has about a year and a half on it.


----------



## TCstr8

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha, just fired up the same stick in a corona gorda, I'm still hoping that will get better with some time, this one has about a year and a half on it.


Thought it was decent. Got this one from another BOTL I believe, so not sure time on it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Punch Rare Corojo, perfecto. Sent by @poppajon75 . Thank you! I like corojo wrapped smokes, and this one very enjoyable.
> Sweet cedar, pepper, nutmeg and cashew. Long finish too. I am just getting over a cold and finally got my sense of smell back. The temp is 50°F so picked out this long perfecto. I'm glad I did.


I'm glad it smoked well for ya. I love that smoke in that vitola. When I tried one a month or so ago it was still too wet for me. I had to go on a PM binge to let everyone know that I sent one to. Good deal bro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TCstr8 said:


> Thought it was decent. Got this one from another BOTL I believe, so not sure time on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't think that there bad, They realeased a lot of sticks in 2015 and I think that they rushed to get these out. I kinda expect more out of CH.


----------



## acitalianman13

Not a bad smoke. Enjoyed it. The wrapper began to fall apart in the final third.


----------



## gtechva

a good cigar on the porch, February in shorts and a t-shirt. no complaints


----------



## ChiefH

Ave Maria Divinia. Enjoying our 70 degree evening in NW Florida.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A customCafe Luz blend, while in Estelí. Everything is pretty much closed for the weekend tobacco related, and the Mombacho sticks are better. Bummer I couldn't have been here mid-week. It's cool here, compared to Leon. Almost reminds me of the mountain-valley regions of Mexico and Tejas, including the drunken cowboys.

The 3 hour chicken bus ride with a need for getting to La Terminal an hour plus in advance sucked. To get back to Leon, I need to be back at the terminal at 5am.

A really nice hostel run by a young lady. Her step father, took me in his car for a tour of the town, and invited me to mass, followed by a ride to see a horse parade tomorrow. Plenty of no-see-'em micro biting insects here.

Interesting but very different from the rest of Nica, though every state (department here) is so very different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Bad picture... But a Diesel Limited Edition Corona from WNYTONY and the Noobie Sampler Trade. Great stick after an extremely long day of moving into a new house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ha - I decided to fire up one you sent me tonight @Maxh92



Padilla 1932 Black torpedo. This was a really good smoke - thank you sir.
Glad you enjoyed the Diesel. They come up on CBid at a pretty good price.


----------



## loadz

El gueguense and a guiness draft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO with a cup of Sumatra for breakfast


----------



## loadz

Uf-13 with a double isle of jura 10 year single malt on the rocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

After lunch cameroon 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

*SLR Rothschild*

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial en maduro de Rothschild. My first...kinda so-so so far. Nothing to sell the farm over. LOL :cowboyic9:


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> Ha - I decided to fire up one you sent me tonight @Maxh92
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla 1932 Black torpedo. This was a really good smoke - thank you sir.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the Diesel. They come up on CBid at a pretty good price.


Glad you enjoyed it! That's one of the first that I bought off of the Devil Site.










Wrath by Studio Tabac. Enjoying it, so far. Notes of chocolate and cedar. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! That's one of the first that I bought off of the Devil Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrath by Studio Tabac. Enjoying it, so far. Notes of chocolate and cedar. Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I've ever seen that stick b4.:hmm: Where did you get it? Looks like a well constructed gar anyway...


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Don't think I've ever seen that stick b4.:hmm: Where did you get it? Looks like a well constructed gar anyway...


Believe it or not, I got it in a sampler pack that I bought from Thompson Cigars. I saw it in the inflight magazine on a Delta flight when I was just starting to get into cigars. I believe Studio Tabac is an offshoot of Oliva. They're responsible for NUB, if I am correct. Every one of their sticks that I've had has been well made and enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 105657


Good grief that cello. How long does it take for cello to get that dark.


----------



## WABOOM

onestrangeone said:


> View attachment 105657


oh my god !!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 105657


Brother, that stick has got some age on her! Love it! Sorry, can't make out the brand from the photo. Please tell


----------



## LeatherNeck

*Duh*



Maxh92 said:


> Believe it or not, I got it in a sampler pack that I bought from Thompson Cigars. I saw it in the inflight magazine on a Delta flight when I was just starting to get into cigars. I believe Studio Tabac is an offshoot of Oliva. They're responsible for NUB, if I am correct. Every one of their sticks that I've had has been well made and enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Tobac" should have been a dead giveaway to Oliva.:doh: Thanks! I'm a sucker for good looking embellishment. LOL <ooohhh something shiny, let's check it out>


----------



## LeatherNeck

*Redo*



LeatherNeck said:


> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial en maduro de Rothschild. My first...kinda so-so so far. Nothing to sell the farm over. LOL :cowboyic9:


Ok, since I have been around long enough to know to never judge a gar by the 1st one smoked, the first one lasted 40 minutes and was unimpressive, so I decided to grab another. The second one, though better flavor wise, ran away from me on one side.:frown2: Granted, I've only had these sticks a month or so, I'm frustrated. I've read great reviews on these, please someone tell me these were not a bad buy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Brother, that stick has got some age on her! Love it! Sorry, can't make out the brand from the photo. Please tell


Ezra Zion, Jamaris Vu 2012


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada Keg Lonsdale


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Full Moon


----------



## blackrabbit

Well winter came back but I am braving the cold backyard with Oliva series G to warm me up. Great smoke, very tasty and smooth. The only complaint is it went out on me twice, but on relighting it smoked great again.

Well I nubbed this sucker with the help of my very cool Modus cigar tool. The flavor was great to the end getting a chocolatey sweet richness to it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Flores & Rodriguez Reserva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Hemingway Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok, since I have been around long enough to know to never judge a gar by the 1st one smoked, the first one lasted 40 minutes and was unimpressive, so I decided to grab another. The second one, though better flavor wise, ran away from me on one side.:frown2: Granted, I've only had these sticks a month or so, I'm frustrated. I've read great reviews on these, please someone tell me these were not a bad buy!


I bought a box of SLR RE in Churchill 2 years ago.While they are OK taste wise, not one of them ever burned right. I think I still have one left.


----------



## LeatherNeck

*Thanks!*



konut said:


> I bought a box of SLR RE in Churchill 2 years ago.While they are OK taste wise, not one of them ever burned right. I think I still have one left.


Thanks @konut. I picked up a 5er of these so I'll let the rest take a long nap. Maybe they'll improve.


----------



## loadz

Chateau Fuente

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia Luchador from a fellow BOTL. Very enjoyable profie. Nice dash of sweetness I've found in many Leccia cigars. Med bodied easy draw with very low nicotine at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Leccia Luchador from a fellow BOTL. Very enjoyable profie. Nice dash of sweetness I've found in many Leccia cigars. Med bodied easy draw with very low nicotine at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Night and day from my experience with those last year. Although I smoked the perfecto, it was very arsh, damp earthy, and kicked like a mule. Must have been a very young stick and you just inspired me to give them another go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> Night and day from my experience with those last year. Although I smoked the perfecto, it was very arsh, damp earthy, and kicked like a mule. Must have been a very young stick and you just inspired me to give them another go.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The BOTL who sent this stick said it had a year on it. Perhaps that made difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Rainy day. Won't feel so bad to chunk it if it gets worse. Tighter draw than last one


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Rainy day. Won't feel so bad to chunk it if it gets worse. Tighter draw than last one


Don't know how much time you have on em. But I wait at least 6 months usually a year..I've never had a bad one.


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Don't know how much time you have on em. But I wait at least 6 months usually a year..I've never had a bad one.


Not to much time. Probably a couple of weeks. Picked up a 10er and put 5 at the bottom of the tup for later.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Special S 2011


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## WABOOM

I'm gonna go ahead and officially say : "Don't buy these".
They are a old dirty bastard type cigar
Flavor profile is:
-harsh wood, stale walnut shells and burned coffee grounds.


----------



## acitalianman13

Drew estate esteli to bad its freezing in NYC couldn't enjoy


----------



## WNYTony

Caldwell Eastern Standard Euro Express 'tis great !


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 105657


You could have your own thread on what a beautifully aged cello looks like.

Wiping the drool from my chin looking at that.


----------



## pwaggs

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and officially say : "Don't buy these".
> They are a old dirty bastard type cigar
> Flavor profile is:
> -harsh wood, stale walnut shells and burned coffee grounds.


Maybe when you get one that has a faint hint of a draw, otherwise they're only good to play the drums. I mulched mine and made cigarillos out of them. The pictures should be buried somewhere here in the forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Today's selection is one from @Kidvegas. JdN Antaño 1970 robusto.







My best description would be a cocoa bomb with some spice, leather and, a hint of some kind of dried fruit like what you'd find in a trail mix. The smoke is chewy and, the finish lingers leaving the leather and, spice. Knowing you're a fan of AJF, I can clearly see why this is in your wheelhouse. Very nice smoke bro. A first for me and, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Today's selection is one from @Kidvegas. JdN Antaño 1970 robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best description would be a cocoa bomb with some spice, leather and, a hint of some kind of dried fruit like what you'd find in a trail mix. The smoke is chewy and, the finish lingers leaving the leather and, spice. Knowing you're a fan of AJF, I can clearly see why this is in your wheelhouse. Very nice smoke bro. A first for me and, greatly appreciated.


Perfect description of that gar. Was one of my first ever box buys when i started down this slippery slope a few years back. I thoroughly enjoyed it back then and recently found them on the Devil for a great price. Super stoked you enjoyed it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Smoked one of these ROTT 9 months ago and it almost killed me via Ammonia poisoning. Wish me luck.


----------



## LeatherNeck

One of my go-to cigars. I really enjoy the "A" line.


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and officially say : "Don't buy these".
> They are a old dirty bastard type cigar
> Flavor profile is:
> -harsh wood, stale walnut shells and burned coffee grounds.


The "Cask Strength" from 5 Vegas is a lot better smoke.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> The "Cask Strength" from 5 Vegas is a lot better smoke.....


I liked the Cask Strength and the AAA, the rest of the line not so much


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> I liked the Cask Strength and the AAA, the rest of the line not so much


Yup the AAA is always in my rotation. Consistently good draw and great construction. The wallet killing Devil always has those on insanely cheap deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Smoked one of these ROTT 9 months ago and it almost killed me via Ammonia poisoning. Wish me luck.












OK, so this thing smoked really well with an initial rush of spice that quickly transitioned to an expresso. Then the real surprise was the mellow leathery taste that took over. Cool, if tighter draw that constantly emitted blue smoke. Super mellow and creamy for what I expected to be a stronger cigar. Final third started to get a little bitter. Would not pay retail, but wouldn't turn down a rested one.


----------



## JimOD

The wife did great! The Volta lighter for Valentine's Day. I'll be firing up the RyJ Aniversario.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

I really enjoyed this. Was a very pleasant surprise. I expected it to be middle of the road like the other EPCs I've had. But this one was really good and interesting!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba Siempre Tamboril


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades

Can't say that I'm really enjoying it. It's a bit bland. Not the heavy flavors that I'm used to. This is a very mild cigar to me.


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Tat 7th Capa Especial courtesy of @curmudgeonista
Excellent smoke ! Thanks Jack


----------



## acitalianman13

SoCal Gunner said:


> SoCal Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked one of these ROTT 9 months ago and it almost killed me via Ammonia poisoning. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so this thing smoked really well with an initial rush of spice that quickly transitioned to an expresso. Then the real surprise was the mellow leathery taste that took over. Cool, if tighter draw that constantly emitted blue smoke. Super mellow and creamy for what I expected to be a stronger cigar. Final third started to get a little bitter. Would not pay retail, but wouldn't turn down a rested one.
Click to expand...

awesome I guess I'll let these rest more


----------



## 1998bruin

Working my way through some singles I've never tried.


----------



## loadz

Hemingway work of art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Davidoff escurio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricPru

Padilla La Pilar Toro- smooth, creamy, minimal pepper and a velvet retro hale. You could retro the whole thing if you wanted (I did not.)


----------



## JimOD

Nub Cameroon 358. Good draw, perfect burn from start to finish. Was rested in the B&M humidor for about 6 months. It settled in after about 1/2 inch and was rich and full of smoke. I'll definitely be buying some to age at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Today being Wednesday I figured a Warped would be nice and, I happen to have received one in a "Rocket" package from none other than @curmudgeonista.







This here is the Warped Colmena Amado #44. 
It's to me not a real complex cigar (would I really know one if I really had one?) but, I'm finding it to be pretty good. Wood, warm spice, a little cedar and, the smoke is creamy on the palate. The construction is on point with a great burn, no soft spots and, a damn near perfect draw for my liking. This to me is a cigar that I would smoke again if offered but, not sure I'd actively seek out for a purchase. It is going very well with a few fingers of burbon I must admit. This is however exactly why I'm so content being a noob to cigars, I get to have so many new experiences and, love an opportunity to try something new. This is no exception here. Thank you Jack for the new experience and, for being at the top of my enabling list here.


----------



## gunnersguru

*dirty rats*

todays smoke is liga privada dirty rat , has been in my box 2-1/2months and box date of 4/08/2016


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> Today being Wednesday I figured a Warped would be nice and, I happen to have received one in a "Rocket" package from none other than @*curmudgeonista*.
> 
> *This is however exactly why I'm so content bring a noob to cigars, I get to have so many new experiences and, love an opportunity to try something new. This is no exception here. *Thank you Jack for the new experience and, for being at the top of my enabling list here.


You callin' me a Noob Tony? I guess I shoulda' dug out some old dried out Baccarats and Farachs for the Rocket Launch instead. :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> You callin' me a Noob Tony? I guess I shoulda' dug out some old dried out Baccarats and Farachs for the Rocket Launch instead. :vs_laugh:


A little worried. ... maybe scared.... what'd Tony do lol.


----------



## Ranger0282

gunnersguru said:


> todays smoke is liga privada dirty rat , has been in my box 2-1/2months and box date of 4/08/2016


My Dear Dear Friend......


----------



## UBC03

Ranger0282 said:


> My Dear Dear Friend......


Keep tryin..still not there yet


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Label Trading Company Salvation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Black Label Trading Company Salvation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## pwaggs

Nice medium-mild smoke. Something happened with my burn and it burned very unevenly with a flaky ash that went everywhere. Very laborious burn. I'll try another as the flavor was nice but there was some sort of burn issue.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Blind draw out of the loot cache from Super Bowl.
From @Kidvegas


----------



## SoCal Gunner

pwaggs said:


> Nice medium-mild smoke. Something happened with my burn and it burned very unevenly with a flaky ash that went everywhere. Very laborious burn. I'll try another as the flavor was nice but there was some sort of burn issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


I really should look at ALL the posts before I reply. Let's see how this one compares.


----------



## JimOD

SoCal Gunner said:


> I really should look at ALL the posts before I reply. Let's see how this one compares.


LOL. Great minds think alike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Edge Maduro, torpedo. This is fantastic. Run out and get yourself one. 
Molasses, premium dark roast coffee, rye bread. Fresh black dirt and just the right amount pepper. 
Its a strong cigar. 
I love it.







final third achieved full on chocolate bomb status. Changed from intense earth to cocoa. Wrapper was super oily, and at times wouldn't burn. This was as a pretty fresh cigar from a B&M. Would benefit from rest. It was very good none the less.


----------



## Maxh92

AJ Fernandez New World. With Woodford Reserve. On a business trip to Huntsville Alabama and decided to have a drink and a smoke to pass the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

loadz said:


> Davidoff escurio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are these? Been too angry with Davidoff after those Nicaragua disappointments so I've been holding a mini boycott and haven't tried these.


----------



## WaffleRabbit

Tonights dessert.


----------



## SmokeSilent

This was a tasty stick tonight. Chocolate bomb! Coffee, cream, and sweet cedar. Nice pepper on the retro but easy on the puff


----------



## 10Bears

I can't do it anymore. This was horrible to me. Each puff tasted like a relight after the first half. The first half was hard enough to get through. Is it me? If anyone here likes these, more power to you. Not for me. I got to go scrub my tongue now.


----------



## pwaggs

SoCal Gunner said:


> I really should look at ALL the posts before I reply. Let's see how this one compares.


Too funny. How often can that happen? Maybe you smelled the smoke from mine in San Diego. Or vice versa. Enjoy your smoke. I'd love to know what you thought of the burn.


----------



## lex61

Olivia Serie O Maduro. Bought a fiver of these and they've been resting for about eight weeks. Weather was just warm enough to sit outside this afternoon so I tried one. Good flavor I thought but the draw was very difficult. Will additional rest change the draw or is that just a factor of construction?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron Family Reserve #46 Maduro. On my top 5 list


----------



## WNYTony

poppajon75 said:


> A little worried. ... maybe scared.... what'd Tony do lol.


You trying to throw me under the bus or something Jon ???



Le Careme Cosacos for me tonight. Love these little guys


----------



## loadz

cigarsinmypipe said:


> How are these? Been too angry with Davidoff after those Nicaragua disappointments so I've been holding a mini boycott and haven't tried these.


Well everyones got a different palate but overall i think people enjoy the escurio more than the nicaragua although i enjoy both and circulate between them regularly. Try picking up a single or a small 3 pack of these short robustos. Its like a 20 minute smoke. Very enjoyable to me but then again, so is the nicaragua.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

loadz said:


> Well everyones got a different palate but overall i think people enjoy the escurio more than the nicaragua although i enjoy both and circulate between them regularly. Try picking up a single or a small 3 pack of these short robustos. Its like a 20 minute smoke. Very enjoyable to me but then again, so is the nicaragua.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response! I really can't express the totality of my disappointment in the Nicaraguas. I was so excited about the prospect of Davidoff putting out a Nicaraguan cigar. To me it just fell so flat. It wasn't a bad cigar imo, it just wasn't special. I found it to be so middle of the road that I was actually angry at the wasted opportunity. Perhaps my hopes were just too high. But I know what Davidoff is capable of producing and to me they completely missed the mark with those.

I'll pick up some of the Escurios and give them a try. It's a shame I won't go into them with the optimism I had for the Nicaraguas though.


----------



## poppajon75

WNYTony said:


> You trying to throw me under the bus or something Jon ???


I was trying to figure out what you did to make Jack want to send out dried Baccarats. Must have been pretty serious


----------



## csk415




----------



## SoCal Gunner

pwaggs said:


> Too funny. How often can that happen? Maybe you smelled the smoke from mine in San Diego. Or vice versa. Enjoy your smoke. I'd love to know what you thought of the burn.












No real issues here, little flowering at the end, sharp burn line, little crooked, but that's being picky.


----------



## droy1958

Davidoff 4x4 or 3x3 corona by Hendrik Kelner...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatuaje Black from @OneStrangeOne SB.

Wow, this is the best Tatuaje I've ever had! And I've only started!

Thanks Brother!


----------



## MidwestToker

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tatuaje Black from @OneStrangeOne SB.
> 
> Wow, this is the best Tatuaje I've ever had! And I've only started!
> 
> Thanks Brother!


I think he sent me the same one awhile back. Damn fine smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

A Fuente Rosado 44. These sell pretty fast at the B & M. I got one of the last two in the box, and the staff estimated it had four to six weeks rest. A really good cigar from start to finish. It needed two minor touch-ups but no ill effects. I'll be buying some for the humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Visited the JR B&M in St. Louis a few months ago. Picked up some of their label. This is the Hoyo Pyramide knock off. Pretty good. Lots of cedar. Coffee. Cream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tatuaje Black from @OneStrangeOne SB.
> 
> Wow, this is the best Tatuaje I've ever had! And I've only started!
> 
> Thanks Brother!


Yeah, these are a fav of mine. As for the tats it's definitely a top 5 maybe even a top 3.


----------



## WABOOM

Miami, torpedo. These are shockingly good. Very well blended. This one has about 9 months on it. 
-Leather, sweetness, cedar, baking spices and a floral component.
These are a legitimatly good cigar.


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's been a while since the cold weather arrived but I sure do miss the warm weather, sun, my porch and a good cigar! Good news is that the cold might break enough to sneak a stick in this weekend, fingers crossed.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## loadz

Ramon Allones Gigante with my morning coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Davidoff Nicaragua short corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

loadz said:


> Ramon Allones Gigante with my morning coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm telling!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva 'O' from our Minnesota BOTL @WABOOM. Always been a fan of Oliva. The O series has always impressed me with construction draw and profile. This ones no different. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

WABOOM said:


> I'm telling!!!


Lmao sorry guys thats the second time i do that. I guess i should have that coffee before i post the pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yesterday I smoked some local sticks that would make Rondo proud. Look at the ash on these 5.5-6" cigars. Held the ash half way easily. 

Problem with photo upload. I'll post photos later.


----------



## ivandrocco

Nat Point Five Honduran


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to try a Brickhouse natural robusto after breakfast while drinking some nice earl grey tea. I really like the pairing as the tea really complements the flavor in my mouth, quite enjoyable.


----------



## talisker10

blackrabbit said:


> I decided to try a Brickhouse natural robusto after breakfast while drinking some nice earl grey tea. I really like the pairing as the tea really complements the flavor in my mouth, quite enjoyable.


I have one resting in my tup. How are the flavors, is it too earthy?


----------



## blackrabbit

I don't think so. It has a little sweetness, a little creamy, medium body, mild spice. Pretty good to me!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Joya de Nicaragua - antano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

loadz said:


> Joya de Nicaragua - antano
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RND #3 Illusion Cruzado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Cao colombia


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> RND #3 Illusion Cruzado
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like it Kid? I have one of those resting.


----------



## droy1958

Partagas Robusto thanks to a bomb by a fellow BOTL....


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> How do you like it Kid? I have one of those resting.


It's enjoyable. started with some white pepper, leather and I believe almonds mixed together with something like molasses. Reminds me of Sobremesa in many way's. I'd smoke again if the price was right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Leccia Black. I bought this single a couple of months ago. Slight fire curing. It's really awesome. I just bought a box of Black and White from Cigar.com for $90. They're liquidating that brand. I'm sure they will be amazing with long aging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> Leccia Black. I bought this single a couple of months ago. Slight fire curing. It's really awesome. I just bought a box of Black and White from Cigar.com for $90. They're liquidating that brand. I'm sure they will be amazing with long aging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup dang good cigar! Got a box of whites resting at the moment. Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Friday with the Monster. Daaaang Good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

El Presario Liguero ... nice ... great flavor from the beginning and great burn all the way through.

CT


----------



## pwaggs

Kidvegas said:


> Friday with the Monster. Daaaang Good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that Frank?

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Kidvegas

pwaggs said:


> Is that Frank?
> 
> Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk











OH YEAH!!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926. Aged 3 years.


----------



## Regiampiero

Fuente Friday with an 858

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

acitalianman13 said:


> Cao colombia


I like those.


----------



## Maxh92

Tattoo by Tatuaje. This was from the trade w/ Tony. Great smoke. Awesome burn line and ash. The flavor profile is unique to what I've had before. A good medium bodied smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Amazon Basin goodness


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

My first Serie R courtesy of @ADRUNKK


----------



## MidwestToker

WNYTony said:


> Amazon Basin goodness


Been wanting to try one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Robusto earlier...


----------



## loadz

One of my favorite morning coffee smokes. Graycliff espresso. Although i prefer the graycliff double espresso just a tad more. Great smoke with a coffee/latte/espresso etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

A friend joined and gave me an LFD ORO. Nice smoke. Full bodied in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

loadz said:


> One of my favorite morning coffee smokes. Graycliff espresso. Although i prefer the graycliff double espresso just a tad more. Great smoke with a coffee/latte/espresso etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @loadz where are you located. That bar looks very European. Nice smoking location that you have there.


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## blackrabbit

> Viaje Skull and Bones


Wow that is a cool looking cigar! 

I smoked a Estaban Carreras Chupacabra chupito-maduro for breakfast. A very nice little medium bodied stick that puts off lots of smoke and has nice sweet flavors, started off with floral/fruity, sweet earthiness with a little transition that had a little spice in the middle, going back to sweet with chocolatey flavors. A pretty tasty breakfast.


----------



## WABOOM

courtesy of @poppajon75


----------



## 10Bears

Kel said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones


 Medium to full bodied cigar leaning towards more full with lots of earthtones and hints of chocolate and coffee . A bit peppery on the first few draws. Mellows out the rest of the way. With playful nibbles here and there along the way.

This one is a bit more full and saucy than the rest of the line.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I've been waiting all winter for the sun to warm things up a bit. Enjoying an Oliva Series O Maduro as my first of 2017.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> courtesy of @poppajon75


To me those are getting real nice now.


----------



## Swestick

I just finished a Drew Estate Batefish. I really liked it! Have to buy some more!


----------



## pwaggs

Can we just give @Swestick the photo composition award now?


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> To me those are getting real nice now.


I agree. I liked the first one but it was fresh and grassy. This one was less grassy and more honey/oak.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 106210


Damn still cold huh?....it's 67° here... Crazy @ss weather.


----------



## Regiampiero

What is this round thing in the sky? Never seen it this time of year. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

pwaggs said:


> @loadz where are you located. That bar looks very European. Nice smoking location that you have there.


Im located in Bahrain (middle east). This coffee shop I usually go to in the morning is Italian and has a Casa del habanos connected to it. Great smoke spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

60 degrees in NYC wanna make tonight special continplqting between a partagas serie e cuban pardon 1964 opus x ? Or something of that caliber. What do you guys think


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Snow is finally melting.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## MrCrowley39

Making good use of the warm weather, time to burn #2 of the day. FDO for tonight's choice!









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mombacho as well as 2 Joya de Nicaragua. I bought a Casa Magna off an ex-Pat from Tejas who know lives in the beach/fishing town of Poneloye. 



Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MidwestToker said:


> Been wanting to try one of those.


I would highly recommend it !

Warm enough today to take a walk outside with a smoke.
So I grabbed a Mark Twain Churchill that @Yukoner bombed on me and headed out.
First time I've had one of these and not too bad for a cheaper stick but a little bigger than I normally go for but glad I finally tried one. Maybe a smaller size next time, eh ?



Round 2 = AJ Fernandez New World, courtesy of @UBC03



Like most AJ sticks - great smoke. Thanks Dino


----------



## WABOOM

Punch Rothschild. I really like these. Firm pack but not overly tight draw.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a Dominion "Black Lotus Maduro" last night.




























And the nub...


----------



## blackrabbit

My first, My Father- Flor De Las Antillas, robusto.

I am not sure what all the fuss is about this cigar. It was a good smoke, very smooth, but the flavors were underwhelming to me. It also looked and burned well, but wonked out on me a couple times requiring touchups. I bought a five pack of these, and only just got them, so perhaps with age it will get better for me. I will hold the rest and try one in a few months to revisit and see if it is any better. I guess with the high ratings/reviews I just expected to be blown away, but only came away with a yeah it is pretty good.


----------



## ivandrocco

Curly Head... really trying to rep the cheapo cigars here


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another great day, trying out my first Padron (#3000).









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The draw is a little tight, (these things can't be easy to roll), but I'm getting incredible flavors: Dark caramel or molasses, coffee, cocoa, some nuttiness. Really liking this.


----------



## acitalianman13

Pardon 2000


----------



## Kidvegas

Soaking up some very favorable weather conditions for NE 60* today. Nice being able to enjoy an outside gar without the gloves and hat.

Uncle Lee is the gar from a fellow BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

While I was Digging through my cabinet for Superbowl, rocket launch, this poor little guy ended up with a broken foot and had to be put down today...

love these bastards..thanks Jack


----------



## acitalianman13

Bluff time


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495.
These are very bold. They are unlike any other cigar that I've had. I struggle to describe the flavors on these. They are very leathery. They have almost a yeasty bread flavor. Crazy. I do like them. They have a very old timey flavor to them.
I know this might sound weird but it reminds me of old books at a garage sale.


----------



## WABOOM

Kinda like really old rifles at a gun show.
Its salty. Like a catcher's mit, and popcorn.


----------



## Maxh92

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. Great way to end the weekend. Sitting outside grilling chicken for lunch with a bit of a fire. 60 degrees out. Perfect weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Luminosa Robusto for me tonight


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yesterday I needed an Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto to help forget that shit-show of a Pens game...


----------



## Kidvegas

Padron courtesy of @WABOOM. Been way too long since enjoying one of these bad boys. Clipped the cap, gave the foot a quick sniff, holy goodness! Don't know how long ya rested this, but the aroma from the foot was amazing. Burn is stunning and the flavors are far superior to the ones I've grabbed at the B&M. Gracias my friend Gracias!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Padron courtesy of @WABOOM. Been way too long since enjoying one of these bad boys. Clipped the cap, gave the foot a quick sniff, holy goodness! Don't know how long ya rested this, but the aroma from the foot was amazing. Burn is stunning and the flavors are far superior to the ones I've grabbed at the B&M. Gracias my friend Gracias!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got those from Antillian Cigar from their News Years Eve special. So they are still pretty fresh.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I got those from Antillian Cigar from their News Years Eve special. So they are still pretty fresh.


Surprisingly good for a short rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Surprisingly good for a short rest!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think not being over humidified is the key. Holt's and Antillian are both really good about not being "wet".


----------



## acitalianman13

Starting my day off with a drew estate undercrown


----------



## gunnersguru

today I had a key west 1876 (don't laugh ) I bought a bundle of 20 in my first ever cigar order. they were ??? fresh . so now they sat in the humi for 7 months , not half bad , good flavor, the burn was way off but for a yard stick worth a buck .I have 17 more so time will tell


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## JimOD

Condado. A good morning smoke, creamy and mild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

My first Le Bijou 1922. Not bad at all.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Herrera Esteli while waiting to punh out a work. Another cigar I've not had in a while. Same good taste and a great burn, not much more could i ask for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

*Le Bijou 1922*



TCstr8 said:


> My first Le Bijou 1922. Not bad at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I see you joined in may of 16 . question how much rest was on it . I have an unopened box and thought 6 months min to a year?


----------



## TCstr8

gunnersguru said:


> I see you joined in may of 16 . question how much rest was on it . I have an unopened box and thought 6 months min to a year?


Only 4 months on this one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Happy birthday, Mr. Washington!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Also, my smoking buddy - Ozzie.


----------



## LeatherNeck

*PDR Oscuro Robusto*

PDR cigars are some of the best mid-range sticks I have had. Reputable company IMHO. Tonight's burner is a PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2 in Robusto. Dark, toothy, oily stick with chocolate, coffee, and a hint of licorice. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried one of these in spring like weather for holiday. Torano, 50 years. No the cigar is not blessed by the light of the lord but it was a good smoke with a lot of different balanced flavors and stayed quite smooth.


----------



## droy1958

blackrabbit said:


> My first, My Father- Flor De Las Antillas, robusto.
> 
> I am not sure what all the fuss is about this cigar. It was a good smoke, very smooth, but the flavors were underwhelming to me. It also looked and burned well, but wonked out on me a couple times requiring touchups. I bought a five pack of these, and only just got them, so perhaps with age it will get better for me. I will hold the rest and try one in a few months to revisit and see if it is any better. I guess with the high ratings/reviews I just expected to be blown away, but only came away with a yeah it is pretty good.


Time in the humidor will cure many ills in a cigar. Give them 4-6 weeks in a 65% environment and I'm sure they will be a lot better......


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> PDR cigars are some of the best mid-range sticks I have had. Reputable company IMHO. Tonight's burner is a PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2 in Robusto. Dark, toothy, oily stick with chocolate, coffee, and a hint of licorice. Enjoying it so far.


I have a box of them resting with a few smoked out of it. They are a nice cigar, and generally you can pick them up for a decent price....


----------



## Champagne InHand

So in my Nica travels I vote this marque at the very top of my list, minus Padrón Annie, and on,y some of those. Mombacho Liga Maestro are better than LP9 or LPT52, and gives the best of RoMa craft, Ilusione, Warped a run for top Nica puro.

I shouldn't tell you that Famous has now exclusive importation on these and these are very different than Mombacho found in Canada and elsewhere. Some of the best construction and flavors with date stamped on the inside of each cigars band.

Anyhow, more reports upon my return. I have gone through 1.5 boxes of these in corto size as well as a box of PC Habanos. I like these as well if not better. 









They last about 60-90 minutes depending upon size. I have a robusto now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R&J Reserve, churchhill (7x54). 
I got this as a single a while ago. I didn't expect it to be good... it's quite nice!


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Yesterday I needed an Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto to help forget that shit-show of a Pens game...


Sorry for the beat down but my Wings need all the points they can get right now, it's not been a "normal" season thus far.

Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

2 smokes tonight boys! 







Nica Libre, double perfecto. Shifting into the cocoa zone now! Weeeee


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Monk357

An amazing one:
My Father, Le Bijou 1922


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Tattoo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Monday to Monday























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Monday to Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot yesterday was a holiday..I was gettin a little worried..lol


----------



## MidwestToker

I think someone else posted about how much these Potencias improve with rest. It went from unsmokable to quite pleasant. Slow, cool burn with great output. Really great with coffee. I'll have to buy another fiver and not touch it for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

LFD Andalusian Bull
Good smoke. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Graycliff Original series (Avelino Lara)

Great cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Hey ol' friends ... smoked a four-year-old Master Blends 3 today ... what an awesome experience ... flavor was wonderful throughout ... definitely add to my must buy list.

Thanks to either @MyFather or @Rondo for this gift ... I can't really remember which one. Awesome in every way!

Gawd my HTC M8 camera just SUCKS ... stay away from this phone

CT


----------



## UBC03

WinsorHumidors said:


> Hey ol' friends ... smoked a four-year-old Master Blends 3 today ... what an awesome experience ... flavor was wonderful throughout ... definitely add to my must buy list.
> 
> Thanks to either @MyFather or @Rondo for this gift ... I can't really remember which one. Awesome in every way!
> 
> Gawd my HTC M8 camera just SUCKS ... stay away from this phone
> 
> CT


Nice to hear from ya bro...thought maybe you got buried in the back yard..lol


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB tempus another good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Last evening smoking a Mombacho Robusto will copping a squat on the stoop as the Sun started to fall out of the sky. Ear buds in tight. Living the Heminwayesque lifestyle, sans suicidal intentions is contagious. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried a Cohiba- Dominican, robusto that I got in a sampler this morning on a dog walk down to town to run some errands. It was a very nice smoke making a beautiful very warm day even nicer. I got home and did not want to get ready for work as I enjoyed it to the end.


----------



## droy1958

Nica Libre corona....


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


>


Looking good Dave. :vs_cool:
Albeit those metal bars remind me of a little time I did in Rahway as well as a scene from Midnight Express.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

It's been a Padron kinda day. Or better stated, this had been the kind of day that calls for a well deserved Padron.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Looking good Dave. :vs_cool:
> 
> Albeit those metal bars remind me of a little time I did in Rahway as well as a scene from Midnight Express.


It's a city. Every place has rod iron gates and solid wood doors that have multiple locks and barricades. The cuadro or block is all one big collection of building that was built well over 200 years ago.

You should see the largest private school across the street. Chain link surrounding the common sports/activities ground with razor wire atop. On the corner is a small area dedicated to a statue of Reuben Daro, and it has rod iron with speared pints. Everybody here is so short that these iron spike curving upwards and outwards don't affect them but since I'm tall, I made the mistake of back up into one and almost put one of the spikes right through my medulla oblongata.

With so many that come into the city to try and scrape up a few extra Córdoba, the local currrncy, they have too have this security. It's not Manhattan, but about the same size, just not vertical but surrounded by structures and barrios of corrugated tin. I actually went out to one of these sites and helped a lady patch holes in her tin.

I have also seen men face down in the shade of churches, or Universities, where they looked dead, but upon further inspection, they were just passed out from drink and or exhaustion. Still it's weird to see, as concrete is hard and they are face down and nothing underneath them with just the bare clothes all ripped up and covered with sweat. Something like when you see homeless in cold cities hovered over subway vents to stay warm.

Security is a business here too, but it's definitely a different world in the 3rd poorest country, right behind Bolivia and Haiti.

Copping a squat on these narrow sidewalks is difficult, but I get to see the hustle and bustle between 6am and 10pm, or the complete vacancy in those wee hours of the night.

It's weird to think that in the second most populous city in Nica, that there is only one shop that even sells Pudos (Cigars), and being here for 4 weeks walking 15-18+ Kim's per day while smoking or sitting and smoking, how many people come up and talk to me or try to sell or beg.

I'm the ****** alto, and El fumador de pudos.

Just a surreal place, but it didn't take me long to fall in love with the city.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Nat Sherman. Milder than I usually smoke but this from a cigar of the month club my wife bought for me. Smooth sweet and very enjoyable for an after work unwind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

*kentucky fire cured*

tonights smoke is a MUWAT kfc hamhock dated 12/6/16 . I like the burnt wood kfc style and have had others but this is the first hamhock 3.75x 56 and a pic of my new pipe holder was in the mail today.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## cigarsinmypipe

My first one of these. A little bitterness off the wrapper and a pretty bland start for the first third. But boy did it open up after that. Turned into a very nice treat. I found it quite enjoyable.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

I'll join in the fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skimo

My first real cigar. Might be a little too mild for my taste but non the less I'm enjoying it.








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thank you Mark. This has been a great smoke.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Thank you Mark. This has been a great smoke.


&#129305;&#127995;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

csk415 said:


> Thank you Mark. This has been a great smoke.


Haven't seen one of those in awhile. Nice!


----------



## loadz

LFD Airbender. Probably my favorite LFD overall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

El Cobre kinda day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

hopefully i'll be smoking one of these later...


----------



## droy1958

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown.....


----------



## JimOD

George007 posted one of these in a Maduro a couple of days ago. Playing follow the leader, I picked up a Habano today at a local B&M. Great construction, good draw, mild to medium. A very enjoyable cigar, and meeting some good people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Crowned heads- La Careme, cosaco. I bought a box of these and could not wait to let them sit and rest. It was a tasty enjoyable smoke that I wanted to retrohale more than usual. I will enjoy smoking them over time and see if they get even better after a rest. nub-aliscious!:ss


----------



## loadz

Casa magna colorado. Very enjoyable all around cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

droy1958 said:


> Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown.....


I've always loved this cigar. Really stands the test of time.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I picked up a box of these near the end of the smoking season last year and I finally got a chance to fire one up. WOW! What a great smoke.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Macanudo Cafe Crystal


----------



## droy1958

cigarsinmypipe said:


> I've always loved this cigar. Really stands the test of time.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


It's a damn fine cigar. I got away from them around a year ago trying other cigars, but it's just a hard cigar to beat in taste and value. That Sun Grown wrapper is fantastic.....


----------



## poppajon75

No pic of the AB 2nd robusto I had while reinstalling a well pump motor today. After 7 months rest I like these a bit more than I did before even. Solid smoke if you find yourself short on time to concentrate on a better cigar. 
Man I've got some catching up to do on some great cigars just sitting there.


----------



## Regiampiero

At a Gurkha event (yea you read right) and to honor them I'm smoking this. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skimo

I've been itching to smoke since this morning. I'd say this is better than the RYJ from yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

droy1958 said:


> It's a damn fine cigar. I got away from them around a year ago trying other cigars, but it's just a hard cigar to beat in taste and value. That Sun Grown wrapper is fantastic.....


I don't smoke them as often anymore myself. But it never disappoints when I go back to it.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The mac was way too light for me on this chilly afternoon. Went looking for something with a little more bite.

Enter PDR 1878 Capa oscura from @MidwestToker


----------



## pwaggs

Drew Estate Dirty Rat.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje C-4 with Mead mixed with apple cider


----------



## WABOOM

Aging Room T112, toro. Very good. Flawless performance. I think I got this in a bomb. Can't remember who. (Sorry) Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> At a Gurkha event (yea you read right) and to honor them I'm smoking this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Can't say much. Had this one yesterday. I have some tat series P that cost me $3ea and taste better than this.


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoying this one. Thanks @WNYTony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

it was wonderful, whoever sent it to me...


----------



## WNYTony

Smoked a Quintero tonight, courtesy of @Ranger0282
My first of this brand and it started a little rough in that first third but got progressively better as it went along.
Funny, 5 minutes in I'm wondering what I'm going to smoke after I pitch this one and then I wound up smoking it down to the nub ! Thank you David, you crafty sob lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Payback, first smoke in almost a week! I've been down with allergies/cold but I woke up this morning and can breathe again! Still not right but I can at least taste the spice.


----------



## n0s4atu

WNYTony said:


> Smoked a Quintero tonight, courtesy of @Ranger0282
> My first of this brand and it started a little rough in that first third but got progressively better as it went along.
> Funny, 5 minutes in I'm wondering what I'm going to smoke after I pitch this one and then I wound up smoking it down to the nub ! Thank you David, you crafty sob lol


I didn't even know Quintero made non-Cubans. They're a great budget CC. Ironically it looks like the NC Quinteros on CI are actually more expensive than getting the CC ones.


----------



## UBC03

n0s4atu said:


> I didn't even know Quintero made non-Cubans. They're a great budget CC. Ironically it looks like the NC Quinteros on CI are actually more expensive than getting the CC ones.


I actually warned Dave @Ranger0282 about posting it in non habanos. Then Dave corrected ME... I'm still in therapy over that one.


----------



## ivandrocco

Monte white


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Can't say much. Had this one yesterday. I have some tat series P that cost me $3ea and taste better than this.


Great, I got 3 of those. Can't wait to try them lol. At least I got a nice humidor for $25 to go with them, so not too bad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

UBC03 said:


> I actually warned Dave @*Ranger0282* about posting it in non habanos. Then Dave corrected ME... I'm still in therapy over that one.


Next to the birth of my children, one of the Greatest days of my life...


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch with Joya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Kidvegas said:


> Lunch with Joya


Dude ... you cut the cap off!!! :grin2:


----------



## WinsorHumidors

My ol' standby ... I'm a slave to these things ... Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ...


----------



## Kidvegas

WinsorHumidors said:


> Dude ... you cut the cap off!!! :grin2:


Nice call :eagle-eye:! LOL. The damn thing was so tight and i forgot my Modus so i proceeded as you can see to just keep clipping till it loosened up! Overall it helped and I'm gonna Nub this sucka.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Nice call :eagle-eye:! LOL. The damn thing was so tight and i forgot my Modus so i proceeded as you can see to just keep clipping till it loosened up! Overall it helped and I'm gonna Nub this sucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought maybe since it was lunchtime you only had time for half a smoke..


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Thought maybe since it was lunchtime you only had time for half a smoke..


Hahahaha! Damn thing was tastier than my brown bagged sandwich.lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 3000 Maduro.


----------



## acitalianman13

WinsorHumidors said:


> My ol' standby ... I'm a slave to these things ... Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ...


I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## droy1958

*Oliva V Melanio......*


----------



## acitalianman13

How are the oliva v Melanie in robsusto vs torpedo ?


----------



## MidwestToker

Leccia White ROTT. Lots of pepper. Cedar. Just a classic tasting cigar.

I like to think that cigar boxes that contain 21 have a built in ROTT test cigar. Will stow away the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Lunch with Joya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Damn, that stick must have really offended you given you cut its head off 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

acitalianman13 said:


> How are the oliva v Melanie in robsusto vs torpedo ?


Never smoked anything but the Robusto in the V Melanio....


----------



## Ams417

I'm in Puerto Vallarta for vacation again. Smoking about 2 sticks a day down here. So far I've had. 

Undercrown
Undercrown Shade
Ramon Buesos Odyssey
R&J Special Reserve
Pardon 3000
Padilla Artemis 
AF Best Seller 
Olivia Melanio V

Many others I'm sure to forget and some CC's in there too. 

Having some issues with my feet this trip. Swelling and pain. Gonna have to get serious about getting the extra weight off. Really limits my the amount of fun right now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Nub Cameroon very good smoke getting a sweep leather taste with a little bit of pepper ?


----------



## MidwestToker

acitalianman13 said:


> Nub Cameroon very good smoke getting a sweep leather taste with a little bit of pepper ?


My favorite Nub offering. It's a tasty cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Opus x lost city with a jack n coke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto........


----------



## Regiampiero

I don't know why I do this to myself, but I believe in second chances...and third...and fourth...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Time for another rocket from @curmudgeonista courtesy of the Rocket Launch 2017.







Figured I'd better get liquored up for this turd  Jericho Hill 44s. Rocket explination was simply *San Andreas Wrapper*.







A leather, cedar and, spice bomb with pepper on the retro. I've only tried this cigar in the lancero vitola and, while I'm enjoying this 44s I believe I like the lance a tad more. None the less, I'm enjoying this Jack. Many thanks.


----------



## MidwestToker

poppajon75 said:


> Time for another rocket from @curmudgenista courtesy of the Rocket Launch 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd better get liquored up for this turd  Jericho Hill 44s. Rocket explination was simply *San Andreas Wrapper*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leather, cedar and, spice bomb with pepper on the retro. I've only tried this cigar in the lancero vitola and, while I'm enjoying this 44s I believe I like the lance a tad more. None the less, I'm enjoying this Jack. Many thanks.


I've always thought those have a licorice component

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Winter came back hard this morning and dropped some snow on us. The sun popped out and warmed things up a bit so I went out to the backyard cigar lounge and then took a little hike with my dog. I tried a regular Punch-pita size. Not a great cigar, but not a bad cigar. Pretty good overall but got some bitter tar buildup towards the end that I cut off a couple times. The clouds coming over the mountains looked pretty smoky and just beautiful.


----------



## poppajon75

MidwestToker said:


> I've always thought those have a licorice component
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see that in the finish as I left the 2nd third and, through the last third.


----------



## Kidvegas

La Imperiosa for tonight's sampling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Serie G Maduro, robusto. Rested 1 year. Very good.


----------



## Maxh92

Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo. Very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Jenneff Robusto - a freebie from the shop.


----------



## pwaggs

AFR-75

Sublime 5X56 Maduro










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finally home after 27+ hours of riding in cars, jets, security check points etc. I'm having an Illusione Epernay Le Petit.

I will upload many photos tomorrow. I can't wait to go back at the end of May.

I may be Wintering in Nica every year from now on. Other than the tooth, I've never felt more relaxed, tanned and chilled out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm finally home after 27+ hours of riding in cars, jets, security check points etc. I'm having an Illusione Epernay Le Petit.
> 
> I will upload many photos tomorrow. I can't wait to go back at the end of May.
> 
> I may be Wintering in Nica every year from now on. Other than the tooth, I've never felt more relaxed, tanned and chilled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bro. Glad you arrived safe and sound. Looking forward to the photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Don't smoke many Corojo wrapped cigars, what a difference in initial blast compared to Habanos and Maduros. Very smooth with a pleasant leathery sweetness. A nice change of pace! Passed onto me by another BOTL dang good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Room 101's johnny tobacco naut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried the Illusione Rothschild I picked up at my B+M the other day. What a cold morning around here. I needed gloves, felt like the cigar was nearly freezing between puffs, and had to do some jumping jacks to keep warm. It was a good smoke with a nice smell with floral tones. I want to build a little cigar shack with a space heater so next winter I can smoke even when sub-freezing in more comfort.

I saw this quote on cigar geeks and thought it very appropriate: 

"On a cold winter morning a cigar fortifies the soul." ~ Stendhal, pseudonym of Marie-Henri Beyle, French writer


----------



## JustJoshua

Big maduro Friday!


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A nice Romacraft this afternoon at the B&M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotham Cigars

*Padron 1926 Serie No.9*

Padron 1926 Serie No.9


----------



## jhblaze1

WinsorHumidors said:


> My ol' standby ... I'm a slave to these things ... Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo ...


one of my faves. really a fantastic stick.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one ever, xmas gift. First impression is wood and leather. Is it over priced? 








Not a bad smoke. The leather turned to pepper in the final 3rd. Reminds me of a Nica Libre with better construction.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> First one ever, xmas gift. First impression is wood and leather. Is it over priced?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You alone have the answer to that question!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> You alone have the answer to that question!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it was a gift so it's at a perfect price point.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Well it was a gift so it's at a perfect price point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Kinda what i was thinking lol. I always find when somebody buys me a cigar or gifts me one it also seems to taste a whole lot better. :grin2:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Stogiepuffer said:


> Well it was a gift so it's at a perfect price point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nothing better than free.99

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Kinda what i was thinking lol. I always find when somebody buys me a cigar or gifts me one it also seems to taste a whole lot better. :grin2:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, funny how money effects the pleasure of a smoke for the good and bad.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos, robusto


----------



## MrCrowley39

A possible storm rolling in (here's to hoping for a good thunder boomer), puffing away on this Undercrown.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Kristoff Corojo Limitada. I picked this up at a local B&M about a month ago. I smoked the Pistoff while I was there, and it was very good. The proprietor thought both boxes were about two months old at the time. This one was disappointing. Loose draw and harsh flavor all the way through. Maybe it needed more time, but what do I know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

@Maxh92 Can't say that I've ever seen that gar b4. Do tell


----------



## LeatherNeck

Regiampiero said:


> At a Gurkha event (yea you read right) and to honor them I'm smoking this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


All i can say is...:vs_laugh::r Priceless!


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Opus x lost city with a jack n coke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's one DEEEEEP v-cut my friend!


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> @Maxh92 Can't say that I've ever seen that gar b4. Do tell


It was a Romacraft CroMagnon. I believe it was the petite perfecto vitola. Very good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

JustJoshua said:


> Big maduro Friday!


How is this cigar? I've had one Bahia (from a brown bag sampler a long time ago), and haven't been back since.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> It was a Romacraft CroMagnon. I believe it was the petite perfecto vitola. Very good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Admittedly I've never had anything by Romacraft. To be honest, I've only ever heard of Romacraft, never ever seen one in person. What matters i guess is: Was it good? What did it cost? Where did you find it?


----------



## bripper

Watching Oilers @ Capitals on NHL Network, prelude to Penguins outdoor gala Saturday evening from my beloved Heinz Field. Enjoyed a Philly cheesesteak, then a Pinolero Maduro robusto. Good smoke, short finish. Will finish other half of sandwich now, then a San Lotano Maduro belicoso. An all-AJ evening.
Tracking online shows a box from CigarBid due Saturday by US Mail -- boxes of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Miami Maduro Extra robustos and My Father El Centurion robustos.


----------



## Regiampiero

Enjoying a shade with a Jefferson ocean. Really nice smooth bourbon.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My return from the island yesterday. 
Been down a year, better than I remembered.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> My return from the island yesterday.
> Been down a year, better than I remembered.


Does that have a pig tail? I though it looked like a #6, but I don't remember them having a pig tail. Good choice non the less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Does that have a pig tail? I though it looked like a #6, but I don't remember them having a pig tail. Good choice non the less.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Pigtail and closed foot.


----------



## csk415

Blacks aren't to shabby either. So far a good smoke.

Edit. This has been a great smoke.


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Admittedly I've never had anything by Romacraft. To be honest, I've only ever heard of Romacraft, never ever seen one in person. What matters i guess is: Was it good? What did it cost? Where did you find it?


It was a great smoke. I found it at a local B&M. They specialize in more boutique stuff. I think I paid $9.50 for it. I wouldn't normally pay that for a stick... I'm positive you can get them on small batch for less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Well, I thought it was going to storm, so I dug around to find a stick I wouldn't mind ditching... ended up with this Kristoff Kristania Maduro. I smoked one ROTT and it wasn't that great, but it wasn't bad. This one has been much better. It's had about a month and a half of rest. I'm guessing that the 3 I have left will be great a little later on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

another fatty. I love these!!!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Tonight I had a Warfighter Tobacco 5.56mm with some Eagle Rare 10 year old.


----------



## Maxh92

Semper Noctem said:


> Tonight I had a Warfighter Tobacco 5.56mm with some Eagle Rare 10 year old.


How are the Warfighter sticks? I've seen them on some other sites and have always wondered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Maxh92 said:


> How are the Warfighter sticks? I've seen them on some other sites and have always wondered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I enjoyed it. The 5.56mm was a light but flavorful smoke. The 7.62mm and .50cal are darker but I haven't had them yet.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that's one DEEEEEP v-cut my friend!


Ineed deepest I've seen and sharpest too! Colibri v-cut. Great cutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another gar from @WABOOM. Been working since 4am. So lit this with my second cup of coffee. Can't remember the last time i had a RP but together with coffee this sucka is perfect. Very rich and creamy on the pallet, with a leathery finish that hangs on for ever. One happy Puffer!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione CT Rothschild. Such a great cigar now that it has had some rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione CT Rothschild. Such a great cigar now that it has had some rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long do you need to rest them approximately?


----------



## blackrabbit

Rocky Patel- vintage 1990 perfecto. A very nice little stick, with sweet chocolate flavors. It was a little wonky, but burned great and put out lots of smoke.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Viaje Jalapeno.

This was a great a little smoke. A great smoker with plenty of spice. Wasn't at all tight, which I have run into with vitolas like this. This one had a perfect draw right from the initial light. I really liked this cigar!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> How long do you need to rest them approximately?


IMO these really start to come into their own after about a year and 2-3 years seems to be prime for my taste


----------



## Regiampiero

Afternoon smoke compliments of @WABOOM 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> How long do you need to rest them approximately?


About 60 days to 90 worked well for me. YMMV!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Ave Maria immaculata


----------



## gunnersguru

first smoke of the day a La Aurora 1495


----------



## pwaggs

My first Kristoff.
A Habano Robusto.








Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Well, the sun was warming things up a bit so I decided to redouble my efforts and tried a cult, blood red moon, mini-perfecto. I don't like the name or the art on the box, but I was quite surprised how much I enjoyed this little budget cigar. The construction was great, neat burn line, good smoke output, and the ash held on for about half the cigar. It had floral sweet notes throughout and tasted good till the end. In my opinion it is amazing for the price if you want a quick tasty snack. I need to try an exquisito and see how it compares.


----------



## Maxh92

First Enclave that I've had by AJF. So far, it's good. I generally have enjoyed everything that I've had of his. Good price at the B&M. Only 5 cents off the CI price for a fiver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Skinny Monster 'Drac'










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

pwaggs said:


> Skinny Monster 'Drac'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


I almost picked up the sampler with all of those yesterday. How was it? I've been tempted to go back and get them all day.


----------



## Cibao Valley

A. Flores Seria Privada Capa Habano:


----------



## WABOOM

gunnersguru said:


> first smoke of the day a La Aurora 1495


Those are friggin' awesome.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cibao Valley said:


> A. Flores Seria Privada Capa Habano:


Quite possibly my favorite cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

cigarsinmypipe said:


> I almost picked up the sampler with all of those yesterday. How was it? I've been tempted to go back and get them all day.


Very nice. Get the sampler pack. It is a great deal.

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Maxh92

Second and final for the day. Bobalu Petit Figurado in the White Label Sumatran. Smoking great ROTT. Solid ash and burn line. Mild-ish to me. But good flavors. Can't wait to to try the Maduro.









Made me think of @WNYTony since its a smaller vitola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Zino Platinum Z-Class


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron Londres natural wrapper with Nica coffee. I pretty much gave up coffee years ago but when in coffee nations it just silly not to grab a bag.

The Padron have left me disappointed overall. I hope my view on the 1964 Annie torpedo, which used to be my favorite stick, still remains.

The Londres were purchased from Cigar Page and have had almost 6 months rest.

It doesn't suck but there are much better sticks out there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Thanks to @Cibao Valley I've decided on my first stick of the day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

cao v770 last night. I know it is kind of a novelty thing. Quite enjoyed it ... for 3 hrs. Then I gave up with about an inch and a half left. It had been in the humidor for a 6-7 weeks. Should have given it more time, but I had nothing in there with less time. Sat in front of a fire outside. -8 Celsius. That's fairly warm for this time of year. You have to be dedicated if your going to smoke cigars year round outside in Edmonton.


----------



## WABOOM

toro.
These are seriously good. Complex. Subtle yet commanding at the the same time. Pepper, cedar, cashew.


----------



## WABOOM

Wow this final 3rd is solidly in "peanut brittle territory"
Cameroon wrapper and San Andres binder. 
I can only imagine how good the corona is...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus X 20th Anniversary. I'm glad I didn't save this stick for a birthday smoke which was my plan. To be honest the regular line of Opus had better flavor. The fact that the wrapper split an inch after I took off the first band didn't help either. You would think a super premium stick would have been better. Oh well, you live you learn.


----------



## Kidvegas

Afternoon with Gibraltar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus X 20th Anniversary. I'm glad I didn't save this stick for a birthday smoke which was my plan. To be honest the regular line of Opus had better flavor. The fact that the wrapper split an inch after I took off the first band didn't help either. You would think a super premium stick would have been better. Oh well, you live you learn.


Is that a "blow up" from warming up?


----------



## pwaggs

LH
I really like this smoke. Far milder than what I normally go for but I like the flavor. I have been told that it is Cubanesque but I would not really know.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Maxh92

My first AJF Bells Artes. Picked this up from Tony. Great smoke, so far. The cedar that I'm picking up is really blowing me away. On the retro I'm getting a warm nutty flavor that is really appealing. Toro vitola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

WABOOM said:


> Wow this final 3rd is solidly in "peanut brittle territory"
> Cameroon wrapper and San Andres binder.
> I can only imagine how good the corona is...


That sounds amazing. Like it would pair nicely with a sweet mocha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus X 20th Anniversary. I'm glad I didn't save this stick for a birthday smoke which was my plan. To be honest the regular line of Opus had better flavor. The fact that the wrapper split an inch after I took off the first band didn't help either. You would think a super premium stick would have been better. Oh well, you live you learn.


I have a friend who tried it and said he didn't like it too. But for some reason i still wanna try it. I guess cause everyone has a different palate and theres a chance id like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don Carlos, robusto


I love that cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

WABOOM said:


> Is that a "blow up" from warming up?


1 minute after I removed the band which didn't have much glue on it amazingly I heard the wrapper crack. I just find it difficult to spend upwards of twenty five dollars on super premium cigars anymore when these issues still happen. Or I just have bad luck with Opus cigars because this is not the first time I've had problems with them.


----------



## loadz

Regiampiero said:


> Enjoying a shade with a Jefferson ocean. Really nice smooth bourbon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

I've been looking forward to this for two months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

JimOD said:


> I've been looking forward to this for two months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I only recently received mine, so in about a month I think I'll smoke it.


----------



## JimOD

WABOOM said:


> I only recently received mine, so in about a month I think I'll smoke it.


It was so good, I had to order a Modus II so I'll have a proper nubber handy next time!!


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked an Estaban Herreras chupacabra chupita-oscuro. Sorry I did not take a photo, but it is a pretty little stick, pig tail and closed foot. Very dark, super oily oscuro wrapper that slicks your palate in a good way towards the end. The second one I had from the local b+m. It is a very fine little smoke. I guess one could describe it as buttery but I am not sure. I guess I'll have to smoke some more to make sure. :cb


----------



## SmokeSilent

Finally able to hobble outside and light up- been 3+ weeks!

Mi Amor for me and Gaaja for my wife. 3 months in the humi and the mi amor was ok- verdict still out there for me. The Gaaja is one of the best sticks I've had- very complex and unbelievable flavors


----------



## WNYTony

Carlos Torano Dominico Robusto - courtesy of @Yukoner and his humidor bomb


----------



## Yukoner

WNYTony said:


> Carlos Torano Dominico Robusto - courtesy of @Yukoner and his humidor bomb


Was it any good ? I'll be honest here - I've never heard of this one before.


----------



## loadz

Fuente fuente opus x with a white mocha latte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Joya de Nica i picked up in country. I really like these sticks. I smelled one smoked by one of the guards enjoying one outside CGI tabacalera in Esteli. The only other person I saw in all of Nica smoking a cigar.

These smell diving with two separate wrappers. Tasty as well.










So last night I did the dumbest thing yet while smoking and I've dropped plenty of Ash and lighters in my tub at night. Last night I was nubbing a cigar and accidentally forgot which side was lit. It was dark and I received a lip full of ash. Yuck.

Live and learn while smoking in the dark. I won't hold Ash anymore in the tub at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> So last night I did the dumbest thing yet while smoking and I've dropped plenty of Ash and lighters in my tub at night. Last night I was nubbing a cigar and accidentally forgot which side was lit. It was dark and I received a lip full of ash. Yuck.
> 
> Live and learn while smoking in the dark. I won't hold Ash anymore in the tub at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other night I had a wrapper start unraveling by the foot. My first reaction was to add a little spit. So when I licked the wrapper I realized QUICKLY that the burn was wonky and I just licked the burning part off the cigar. It got my attention REAL quick. Another deterrent to smoking in a dark truck.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> The other night I had a wrapper start unraveling by the foot. My first reaction was to add a little spit. So when I licked the wrapper I realized QUICKLY that the burn was wonky and I just licked the burning part off the cigar. It got my attention REAL quick. Another deterrent to smoking in a dark truck.


Glad I'm not the only one with smoking in the dark issues. Lol! I guess that is all part of the experience building. Funny that I've never had issues unless trying to nub a great cigar.

Dino, you always have a way of making me laugh. Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with smoking in the dark issues. Lol! I guess that is all part of the experience building. Funny that I've never had issues unless trying to nub a great cigar.
> 
> Dino, you always have a way of making me laugh. Thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm here for.. If you think that's funny you woulda pissed yourself when I tried to put my modus together in the dark and skewered myself.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

For today's taste test I went with the CAO Pilon Robusto. I had some wrapper issues and wonky burn, but it was below freezing, so maybe a little blame can be shifted there. However if y9u see in the photo there were a couple larger veins. It did put out lots of good tasty smoke. A nuttiness, mild sweetness, dash of cocoa, and some spice on the retrohale. A new flavor for me with the nuttiness (sorta hazlenutty) which was a pleasant taste.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Heisenberg from 2015


----------



## csk415

Smoke and cold one. Little @Rondo pickup.

Forgot to add. These are smoking soooooo good.


----------



## Rondo

How are they pairing with that urine?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> It was a great smoke. I found it at a local B&M. They specialize in more boutique stuff. I think I paid $9.50 for it. I wouldn't normally pay that for a stick... I'm positive you can get them on small batch for less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, I'll have to keep my eye open for it. I don't have a local B&M so maybe i can find them online somewhere.


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks brother, I'll have to keep my eye open for it. I don't have a local B&M so maybe i can find them online somewhere.


Here's a link to this particular one from SBC. This link is for the perfecto - just because I like that vitola. They do have some other ones, though.

http://smallbatchcigar.com/romacraft-cromagnonmode5packof5-p-974.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying one of my favorite finds from Nica. The Mombacho Liga Maestro in 4.5 x 44rg. With Yeungling. 









What I really like is that every stick has a date stamp born on month and year that tops even boxes that have this. Plus there is only one factory in Granada. They get leaves through shipping by the Lakes or via truck on the Pan-American Highway.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Partagas Cifuentes, corona. I'm an inch in, and so far it's horrible.


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, torpedo. I had to go grab one of these. I ran as fast as my legs could carry me.







toasted marshmallow, milk chocolate, Graham cracker... S'mores!!!


----------



## Maxh92

A unbranded little guy that I found when going through my humi last night. Not sure what it is or who it came from. It's very bright and spicy though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Warped Del Valle Las Brumas


----------



## WNYTony

Yukoner said:


> Was it any good ? I'll be honest here - I've never heard of this one before.


I logged it as ok, not great - meaning I'd smoke it again but probably won't be running out to buy a box or anything. It was pretty good for what looks like a value line of Torano - a bit on the mild side. I had never heard of it until you sent it to me !

Tonight for me - CLE Chele Robusto
These are growing on me


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

La gloria cubana maduro wavell. Truly a great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Padron. Good cigar to many but Doesn't really do it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Charity. Love RoMa craft.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

loadz said:


> Padron. Good cigar to many but Doesn't really do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take those nasty things off your hands.


----------



## WABOOM

loadz said:


> La gloria cubana maduro wavell. Truly a great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing this instantly made me want to buy some... but I just gotta remember to stay calm.


----------



## JimOD

WABOOM said:


> Seeing this instantly made me want to buy some... but I just gotta remember to stay calm.


https://www.jrcigars.com/item/la-gloria-cubana-cigars/la-gloria-cubana/wavell

I found this deal at JR in case you change your mind. I like to be helpful anytime I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Label Trading Company Royalty. Not just an awesome band. I've enjoyed 2 other blends by this company and they've all been dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Pardon 1926 Manduro. Finger burning good.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> How are they pairing with that urine?


Lol. It was pretty good with my Miller Lite.


----------



## Rondo

I remember summer nights of the 70's in Asbury Park drinking the 8x7oz ponies.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> I remember summer nights of the 70's in Asbury Park drinking the 8x7oz ponies.


Dang, now you got me going all nostalgic. Those days were paradise for me. Laying in the back of my buddy's pick-up, downing Colt 45's and looking up at the stars, talking about girls and how we were going to set the world on fire. Taking road trips to the coast. Boy were we naïve.:vs_laugh:


----------



## JimOD

Montecristo 34 Toro. A JR exclusive blend, introduced in January. They had an introductory offer and I picked up a 10 box. I let this one set about 2 1/2 weeks. It was medium bodied, with lots of nice flavor. At $10 a stick regular price, there may be better values, but I would have to leave that judgment to more experienced members.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

La Flor Dominicana Football

Quite a tasty treat. Like the Andelusian Bull, this one is a departure from the usual La Flor flavor profile. More medium bodied with lots of subtlety.

Pick it up if you can get your hands on one. It's worth the price.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

cigarsinmypipe said:


> La Flor Dominicana Football
> 
> Quite a tasty treat. Like the Andelusian Bull, this one is a departure from the usual La Flor flavor profile. More medium bodied with lots of subtlety.
> 
> Pick it up if you can get your hands on one. It's worth the price.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Awesome! I always wanted to try that. Great craftsmanship on that cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Skull Breaker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Double chateau fuente. Cant go wrong. Sweet n nutty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Kidvegas said:


> Skull Breaker


How was it? I've got a couple in the humidor along with a Tramp Stamp, but I've been mainly smoking the Tats & L'ats.


----------



## ivandrocco

loadz said:


> Double chateau fuente. Cant go wrong. Sweet n nutty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chateau pretty good? Been thinking about ordering some of these. Picked up this instead: Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola ?Forty-Four? | The Top 25 Cigars Of 2016


----------



## Kidvegas

n0s4atu said:


> How was it? I've got a couple in the humidor along with a Tramp Stamp, but I've been mainly smoking the Tats & L'ats.


I didnt care for it so much at first,but after an inch the flavors really took off and became quite good. Only rested this one about month and a 1/2. I'm thinking atleast 3 to 6 months for this particular stick to really take off.

Overall a good gar just needs some proper resting time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 68 Bambone with an ice cold Dr. Pepper during and after our dog walk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

ivandrocco said:


> Chateau pretty good? Been thinking about ordering some of these. Picked up this instead: Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola ?Forty-Four? | The Top 25 Cigars Of 2016


You made the right choice. Rosados are amazing cigars. Choosing one over the other would just be a matter of opinion but they have similar flavor profile with a small tweek.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel somthin. Always a good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Skull and Bones. One of the ones that I rescued from having mold. It's not as flavorful as I would have liked. I guess I dried it out too much or the Ozone killed the flavor. I will smoke the rest of the rescues but it will take time.


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK

JimOD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you were from Boston you'd call that stick a Bahw-buhh pole.


----------



## Vallac

Rocky Patel Vintage 2003.
Got hit with a nice sweet taste from the first puff, smooth cigar from start to finish with a little bit of a journey (flavour change) in the middle. I really enjoyed this one :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SmokeSilent

cigarsinmypipe said:


> La Flor Dominicana Football
> 
> Quite a tasty treat. Like the Andelusian Bull, this one is a departure from the usual La Flor flavor profile. More medium bodied with lots of subtlety.
> 
> Pick it up if you can get your hands on one. It's worth the price.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Desiel somthin. Always a good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You have a Diesel Unlimited Maduro. The Diesel Diesel and Diesel Unlimited are a favorite of mine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mataloto Uppowoc, Perfecto Custom roll from a BOTL in Delaware. Strarted off with a really tight draw but opened up once it got past the pointy tip, very light baking spice and cashews so far. I didn't get any notes with these so I'm not even sure what the wrapper is. I'm about an inch and a half into this, the ash is tight and the burn line is as straight as anything I have seen.


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6. Not a bad smoke. First timer on this brand. Last night was a PDR Small Batch Reserve Maduro. Sorry, no pics today.


----------



## Maxh92

La Imperiosa at a cigar/scotch bar in Birmingham. Very relaxing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mataloto Uppowoc, Perfecto Custom roll from a BOTL in Delaware. Strarted off with a really tight draw but opened up once it got past the pointy tip, very light baking spice and cashews so far. I didn't get any notes with these so I'm not even sure what the wrapper is. I'm about an inch and a half into this, the ash is tight and the burn line is as straight as anything I have seen.
> 
> View attachment 107794


Whats the pic on the band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

No matter how many of you jump up and down about them, this may be the Last chance I give any and all things Olivia. Down for 1 yr. Either I love it or the rest get launched.


----------



## eliot

My last class was cancelled today, so I got home early, which means I finally have time for a cigar!

So now I'm enjoying a Cu-avana Punisher. It stings so good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Whats the pic on the band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a pic of his bike, 2015 Indian Scout


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Passport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> No matter how many of you jump up and down about them, this may be the Last chance I give any and all things Olivia. Down for 1 yr. Either I love it or the rest get launched.


Hmmmm I just might happen to know a guy who enjoys those Oliva gars. :wink:


----------



## blackrabbit

Well last night I attempted to smoke my second blood red moon mini-perfecto, but did not like it much at all. The floral notes were there but the taste was odd and I threw it out half way. I guess I am refining my palate or something.

Tonight after work, I took the dog out for a walk with this MUWAT Fire-cured Hamhock. (I just got it with my first package from the addicting devil site) The dog wasn't into the hamhock, but I actually enjoyed it. It was very well put together and burnt good, good ash, and lots of smoke. Definitely a different taste with the campfire going on in your mouth, but also BBQ type sweet notes and not a bad retrohale. I am glad I got a smaller size of these but will be happy to fire one up again sometime.


----------



## Maxh92

Stick number 2 for the night. Perdomo Factory Tour Blend. Not bad. Out of my wheelhouse, though. Definitely not a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Opus X aged 5 years. Has been sitting in the bottom of my humidor and I basically forgot about it.


----------



## Maxh92

George007 said:


> Opus X aged 5 years. Has been sitting in the bottom of my humidor and I basically forgot about it.


Heck of a stick to forget about!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> No matter how many of you jump up and down about them, this may be the Last chance I give any and all things Olivia. Down for 1 yr. Either I love it or the rest get launched.


Smoking one also. Have not had a bad Olivia smoke. It's one of the lines that I truly enjoy across the brand.


----------



## Bird-Dog

SoCal Gunner said:


> No matter how many of you jump up and down about them, this may be the Last chance I give any and all things Olivia. Down for 1 yr. Either I love it or the rest get launched.


I'm with you @*SoCal Gunner*. So many people rave about that cigar, but I just don't get it. Does nothing for me.

Launch it!


----------



## pwaggs

Intemperance Maduro

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> Hmmmm I just might happen to know a guy who enjoys those Oliva gars. :wink:


+1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

blackrabbit said:


> Well last night I attempted to smoke my second blood red moon mini-perfecto, but did not like it much at all. The floral notes were there but the taste was odd and I threw it out half way. I guess I am refining my palate or something.
> 
> Tonight after work, I took the dog out for a walk with this MUWAT Fire-cured Hamhock. (I just got it with my first package from the addicting devil site) The dog wasn't into the hamhock, but I actually enjoyed it. It was very well put together and burnt good, good ash, and lots of smoke. Definitely a different taste with the campfire going on in your mouth, but also BBQ type sweet notes and not a bad retrohale. I am glad I got a smaller size of these but will be happy to fire one up again sometime.


I had a similar experience when I smoked the one @SoCal Gunner gifted me. I thought it was quite enjoyable...for awhile. I think I'd like to have a few of those chunky ones around. Sorry I didn't post it here, that was a busy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle - so good


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> A unbranded little guy that I found when going through my humi last night. Not sure what it is or who it came from. It's very bright and spicy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guilty. It is a Petite Tatuaje. They may be small but aren't they a great smoke


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Diesel Shorty.
Yep, loved it that much.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

My Father Cedros Deluxe Eminentes. I was able to wait six weeks before breaking into this five pack. It was worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0s4atu

Kidvegas said:


> I didnt care for it so much at first,but after an inch the flavors really took off and became quite good. Only rested this one about month and a 1/2. I'm thinking atleast 3 to 6 months for this particular stick to really take off.
> 
> Overall a good gar just needs some proper resting time.


Good to know, mine have been resting since late October, so I'll let them nap a bit longer before digging in. Phone died on me before I could get a pic while smoking, but enjoyed this earlier (and by earlier I meant 3pm or so Wed, I left my computer mid post and forgot about it until my caffeine infusion this morning).


----------



## Regiampiero

I probably should stay away from this forum after giving up cigars for lent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovid

My favorite AB. The prensado


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> I probably should stay away from this forum after giving up cigars for lent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Dear Lord!


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> I probably should stay away from this forum after giving up cigars for lent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've been givin up corn since grade school..I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> I've been givin up corn since grade school..I think I'll stick with that.


. For me it's more of a way to shut up all the naggers in my family that say cigars are just as addicting as cigarettes, and to me that's worst than no smoking for 40 days. Not to mention my wallet gets to recover.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron 1964 Annie Torpedo. There is always room at my house for these sticks. With throwback Pepsi.









Crazy wind for 24 hours and down in the 20s. Apparently I need to stay South longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Regiampiero said:


> I probably should stay away from this forum after giving up cigars for lent.


Reminds me of something I heard from a priest once a long time ago at the beginning of lent. He was talking about how his dad would give up smoking for lent every year, and as a result he was miserable the whole time and how it made everyone around him miserable. He suggested giving up something else.


----------



## JimOD

Regiampiero said:


> I probably should stay away from this forum after giving up cigars for lent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Or convert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

lex61 said:


> Reminds me of something I heard from a priest once a long time ago at the beginning of lent. He was talking about how his dad would give up smoking for lent every year, and as a result he was miserable the whole time and how it made everyone around him miserable. He suggested giving up something else.


It never bother me, but maybe there's something wrong (I mean special) about me. Then again I've quit drinking coffee after downing a pot or two a day for 10 years and had very little withdrawals. Who knows, it just keeps the monkeys of my back the rest of the year allowing me to enjoy the sticks I love.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Found this at a Convince store that doubles as a Tobacco shop. Never gone in before because usually i can smell the mold stricken cigars from down the block lol. To my surprise the place had a killer selection, and to Xikar hygrometers both showing 68% at 68*. Bought this Padron for $5.49 ( not bad) wasn't till later i noticed the cello coloring..Holy Shite.. it's burning and tasting awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Kidvegas said:


> Found this at a Convince store that doubles as a Tobacco shop. Never gone in before because usually i can smell the mold stricken cigars from down the block lol. To my surprise the place had a killer selection, and to Xikar hygrometers both showing 68% at 68*. Bought this Padron for $5.49 ( not bad) wasn't till later i noticed the cello coloring..Holy Shite.. it's burning and tasting awesome.


Wow, that is a nice find. To bad B+M cigars are so darn expensive around here or I'd frequent them more often.


----------



## StillPuffin

JDN antano lancero. Been enjoying skinny sticks more recently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kafie 1901 Sumatra. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

CAO Amazon Basin on a warm afternoon. A very fine, enjoyable smoke. I hope these get better with more rest, because they are already darn good! Great construction and draw, almost too loose, but I like the ease of the puff. Tons of smoke, not super strong flavors but nothing bad, and quite tasty overall, I even convinced the missus to take a taste and she said it tasted good. Very smooth, has creaminess, a little sweetness, medium body, good strength but not overpowering. :smoke2:


----------



## MidwestToker

On to a Sosa Vintage. Good amount of rest. These are a solid smoke. Flawless construction. Very creamy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Score from PUFF WTS section


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Score from PUFF WTS section


Some good finds there. Buying sticks with age is nice.

Tonight it is 20F and while luckily I am out of the strong Westerly breeze, this is not fun.

Anyhow I am trying to enjoy this little Caldwelll Gibraltor Jamon Jamon. 
Nicely spiced stick that puts out a ton of smoke. I love how easy the burn line sits on Caldwells. Reminds me of RoMa craft but with a DR flavor profile.










When the wind does gust I almost wish I had a snorkel. That would be funny with a cigar on the top side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Black, robusto.


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> . For me it's more of a way to shut up all the naggers in my family that say cigars are just as addicting as cigarettes, and to me that's worst than no smoking for 40 days. Not to mention my wallet gets to recover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Recover? You mean buy more right?


----------



## csk415

I have read a few times to not waste your money on the NC version. But this is the second one of these I've had passed to me and thought they were good. One of these days I'll break down a buy the real thing to compare it to.

Not fishing so don't think that.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Feeling nostalgic today, so thought I'd reach for an old brand:

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Habano. Awfully tasty.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Liga #9


----------



## George007

Maxh92 said:


> Heck of a stick to forget about!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too many cigars and not enough time to enjoy them all unfortunately.


----------



## JimOD

I picked up a couple of Consiglieres at the B&M today. This one is the Associate. Really good cigar. At $4.65 on JR it seems like a good value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

I just wanted to show this about the CAO Amazon Basin I smoked earlier. Even though I saw a review where the band fell off, it was a smokable band for me, and the flavor was good down to the last inch when I tossed it.


----------



## AZ330FZL

This week has been nuts so I went T-52 and Wiggle Rye tonight

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

I love this cigar. Didn't expect it to be this good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to grab this RoMa craft Aquitaine in toro size. I forgot how long these toros burn for. I think I like smoking these more near a 69rH over 65, but always a pleasure. Some flaky ash though. No biggie. Great flavors. With sweat tea. 









The wind is so cold here my hands felt warmer when sticking them in the refrigerator grabbing the real tea bottle. I want Winter to permanently vacate my area please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

lukecro said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How was that? Worth getting a 5 pack?


----------



## MidwestToker

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided to grab this RoMa craft Aquitaine in toro size. I forgot how long these toros burn for. I think I like smoking these more near a 69rH over 65, but always a pleasure. Some flaky ash though. No biggie. Great flavors. With sweat tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wind is so cold here my hands felt warmer when sticking them in the refrigerator grabbing the real tea bottle. I want Winter to permanently vacate my area please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an Aquitaine in perfecto resting in my humidor that I'm excited about. Will be my first RoMa Craft. I hear it's pretty strong.


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> How was that? Worth getting a 5 pack?


I like the shade Undercrown. I bought a 10er awhile back. They get much better with humidor time.

At the Managua duty free they had 5 packs of Undercrown in shade and Maduro as well as some Herrara Esteli but they were $95. I'm thinking nobody with a brain would buy these at those prices, but fools with money...

I figured that those who went on the DE trip bought at the tabacalera and can't figure out their pricing. Even JdN were pricy considering it was duty free, but all duty free shops I've run into lately want sales of alcohol and cigarettes. Everything else is absurd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MidwestToker said:


> I have an Aquitaine in perfecto resting in my humidor that I'm excited about. Will be my first RoMa Craft. I hear it's pretty strong.


Strong but not overpowering in any way. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

todays stick was a Camacho diploma ( my first) was a very good stick but wow the nic kick . I thought this was a triple maduro with the blk label till I turned it over to the diploma side. sorry no pics, I was out shooting my new ruger bolt 22 .


----------



## SoCal Gunner

gunnersguru said:


> todays stick was a Camacho diploma ( my first) was a very good stick but wow the nic kick . I thought this was a triple maduro with the blk label till I turned it over to the diploma side. sorry no pics, I was out shooting my new ruger bolt 22 .


Wait - you went out shooting with a smoke AND new gun and NO PICS???

BAN!


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wait - you went out shooting with a smoke AND new gun and NO PICS???
> 
> BAN!


I'm on it...30 days for no gun pics..if it ain't in the rules it should be..lol


----------



## Bluedragon

Lincoln maduro from Connecticut Valley Tobacco


----------



## lukecro

talisker10 said:


> How was that? Worth getting a 5 pack?


Absolutely. A great medium stuck. Smooth and nutty. Excellent construction. I bought a box last month and occasionally sneak one from time to time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Had a very tight draw but not bad


----------



## gunnersguru

*Camacho diploma*

ok my bad . some pics. ruger American 22 bolt with vortex diamondback HP 2-8x32 . pic is after 40 rounds sighting in the scope at 50yrds


----------



## Kidvegas

C&A Daddy Mac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

PDR 1878 Capa Habana. Bit of a kick, lots of pepper, some cream. Just a great stick at a reasonable price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Well I've been pretty tied up for at least the last week, but finally am having time for a Punch little cigar while I grill some Cajun sausage. I have no idea how my wife knew how effective those zip ties were for keeping people tied up, but I know she knows now. Gotta' watch my $h!t these days if I still wan't the the whole freedom bell ringing stuff to continue.....


----------



## blackrabbit

Well I made a noob mistake and threw down a low bid before I did my research on that devil site. I thought these were La Sirena's regular line not the budget version. Honestly I did not think I'd win and just wanted to see where the auction ended. So today I tried one of these Mermaids. It really is not a bad tasting stick, but the construction leaves much to be desired. The wrapper by the foot split when gently getting it out of the cello. The cigar kept going out with sections not filled/packed enough. To try to keep it lit at times I would have to puff too much and then the taste got ashy. The sections that did smoke OK did taste alright (sweet tobacco/medium spice) but I see why I got these for a little less than 2 bucks a stick with the poor internal construction. I am going to smoke something a little more decent this evening.


----------



## lex61

Picked a CAO Black for a driving range smoke today. Not nearly as good as the Brazilia but not bad for a spell on the range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Tried one of these excellent sticks while bottling a long age sour.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

gunnersguru said:


> ok my bad . some pics. ruger American 22 bolt with vortex diamondback HP 2-8x32 . pic is after 40 rounds sighting in the scope at 50yrds


Been wanting to try the Ruger American rifles. Like your rifle! Love good old .22 rifles. I'd get some more, but I'd just keep grabbing my old Winchester Model 61 pump. She's not pretty, but she's dependable.....


----------



## WABOOM

gunnersguru said:


> todays stick was a Camacho diploma ( my first) was a very good stick but wow the nic kick . .


Don't mind if I do!







Diploma, perfecto.







super good. Honduran Corojo and Criollo blend.


----------



## csk415

Had to give one a try Mark. Putting the rest to bed for a while.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Had to give one a try Mark. Putting the rest to bed for a while.


They definitely need a little more rest
Great flavor on those things though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Casa Cuba - first one of these / great cigar !


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Becoming a "go to" for me. I pick these up 10 at a time for about $30 on one of the auction sites.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Don't mind if I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diploma, perfecto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super good. Honduran Corojo and Criollo blend.


Love me some Camacho! Been meaning to try that one. I know it's a Camacho but how is it strength wise? Most of the gars I've been sampling lately have been in the Med range and I'm looking for a new stick with some bite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Becoming a "go to" for me. I pick these up 10 at a time for about $30 on one of the auction sites.


I believe you sent me one of these. It's a great stick. On my list to pick up when I need to restock my box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Love me some Camacho! Been meaning to try that one. I know it's a Camacho but how is it strength wise? Most of the gars I've been sampling lately have been in the Med range and I'm looking for a new stick with some bite!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me its med-full. Its on the stronger end but not it isn't peppery. It has a nice big profile.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> To me its med-full. Its on the stronger end but not it isn't peppery. It has a nice big profile.


Sounds good gonna pick one up soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Had a Fallen Angel by AJF last night. Liked it, glad to have one more. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tatuaje Havana with a good 2 years of rest on it. Very nice. With press pressed Nica coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

G2 Habano... was looking forward to a morning smoke, today is going to be long and no time tonight for a stick. This one leaves something to be desired. The construction is poor, at best, and I'm just not feeling it. Oh well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Tatuaje Havana with a good 2 years of rest on it. Very nice. With press pressed Nica coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love em


----------



## StillPuffin

EPC short run. Earthy and delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Brickhouse. There are better gars at this price point.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

An 18 month old Eye of the Shark. I got these when I was first getting serious about cigars because I like the Don Carlos and I thought the more expensive ones would be that much better, (yes, it's OK to make fun of me). I'm trying one of these for the first time now. There is no way they can live up to what I paid for them. The rest may find their way into bombs.>


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sneaking in a RoMo between odd jobs around the house.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sneaking in a RoMo between odd jobs around the house.


Love RoMo. But in the mood for this.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

J Blanco Senorial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Toking on this tonight. Ghurka Black OPs Rubicon in Torpedo. Been resting for about 10-11 months. Quite nice for a Ghurk.


----------



## poppajon75

Four Kicks because it just seems to go with the last week and, a half.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Four Kicks because it just seems to go with the last week and, a half.


Giving or receiving.. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Giving or receiving.. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely on the receiving end. Nothing a good smoke and, a few fingers won't fix. 









Edit: Apparently my bourbon can lay on it's side while holding a cigar.


----------



## JimOD

CAO La Traviata Amatista. Good budget smoke, but I can't seem to find them in this size anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Avo Classic Covers 2015 Toro, courtesy of @MyFatherFan
Really great smoke Mitch - thank you for that one !


----------



## WABOOM

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> An 18 month old Eye of the Shark. I got these when I was first getting serious about cigars because I like the Don Carlos and I thought the more expensive ones would be that much better, (yes, it's OK to make fun of me). I'm trying one of these for the first time now. There is no way they can live up to what I paid for them. The rest may find their way into bombs.>


I luv you... ?


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> An 18 month old Eye of the Shark. I got these when I was first getting serious about cigars because I like the Don Carlos and I thought the more expensive ones would be that much better, (yes, it's OK to make fun of me). I'm trying one of these for the first time now. There is no way they can live up to what I paid for them. The rest may find their way into bombs.>


Diggin the honesty bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WABOOM said:


> I luv you... ?


:vs_laugh:
I have to admit, that was one heck of a good cigar.


----------



## MyFatherFan

WNYTony said:


> Avo Classic Covers 2015 Toro, courtesy of @MyFatherFan
> Really great smoke Mitch - thank you for that one !


Never disappoints!! Glad you enjoyed it, but what happened to waiting for golf...lol


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> PDR 1878 Capa Habana. Bit of a kick, lots of pepper, some cream. Just a great stick at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, i haven't had one of those in a long time! I really enjoyed the Capa Madura and Oscuro too. Nice mid-range stick! Think i picked up a sampler a while back with the whole 1878 Capa series. (They didn't last long! Lol) I have a seperate tupperdor just for PDR cigars. Great products IMO.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## WNYTony

MyFatherFan said:


> Never disappoints!! Glad you enjoyed it, but what happened to waiting for golf...lol


I just couldn't stand the looks it was giving me when I went to grab a stick ! 
Don't worry - I put that big a$$ Torano in a tupper that's out of the main box so I won't be tempted to think about that until spring....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cannot get enough of these :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Havana with a cup of Sumatra
> View attachment 108033


Wow! How long have you had that one? I haven't seen that band style in a couple of years at least. I actually like that style better than the new bands.


----------



## JimOD

1995 Aged Peravia. I used to buy a box of these now and then at Alfred Dunhill in San Francisco before I quit smoking. I have a partial box left in my humidor that has been there since 1997. Unfortunately they are completely aged out. I can get a reminder of their past flavor if I retrohale the entire puff. I guess I light one up every now and then more out of nostalgia than anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow! How long have you had that one? I haven't seen that band style in a couple of years at least. I actually like that style better than the new bands.


Yeah I picked up a few boxes of these about 5 years ago. I'm a big fan of the old school Camacho, have some Liberties going back to 04


----------



## WABOOM

churchhill. F**cking heavenly.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a AF SS. I'm beginning to define AF as basic and adequate but that's about it. In a pinch they work but there are so many great sticks out there these days. 

Maybe like Rondo, and others my times of enjoying Cameroon wrappers with less than 4-5 years of age are over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah I picked up a few boxes of these about 5 years ago. I'm a big fan of the old school Camacho, have some Liberties going back to 04


Oooo! Got my mouth watering now brother! I agree, the "pre-remarketing" Camacho was much better than today's. Don't get me wrong, today's Cam's are good, but not like 3-4 years ago. And wow! 13 years is a long time to wait on a gar. :vs_clap::hail:


----------



## blackrabbit

Man o war, puro authentico. that I got in the Noob sampler trade. (thanks stonecutter2)! I really enjoyed it. I cut some of the foot flap off before lighting it so the wrapper near the foot would not get scorched. It had a slight little bend to the stick but it was very well made and smoked great. A nice flavor array and very smooth. It did burn pretty quick so it was a good one if your time is limited.


----------



## acitalianman13

Ramon bueso


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

This stick was awesome. Very smooth and leathery. Like breathing the air in a leatherwork shop. The smoke was so thick I wanted to chew it. An all around excellent smoke.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Well I decided to try another one from my noob sampler trade. My first Padron I have ever tried, the Londres Maduro. I actually did not really like this stick. While the construction/burn/smoke output were great, the flavors were kind of overpowering with intense dark roasted coffee/espresso/earth/hot pepper. It tasted almost bitter to me at points. Full body and high strength. Maybe if I let it sit a year or two it I would like it better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Two years rest almost to the day on this bad boy, LAdC Mi Amor


----------



## LeatherNeck

Neya F8 Ligero Typhoon. Yea, i cracked the wrapper at the foot. :doh:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Forgot to add my photo. SMH


----------



## eliot

My favorite way to procrastinate.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron Londres. Meh!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Champagne InHand said:


> Padron Londres. Meh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks heftier than a Londres, but maybe it's the camera angle.


----------



## csk415

I'm a sucker for a good Ave Maria. Think I need to pick up more and bury them. Can't seem to hold them for very long.


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> I'm a sucker for a good Ave Maria. Think I need to pick up more and bury them. Can't seem to hold them for very long.


Smoking a Divina, great stick... but damn, there's some mic in this boy. Love the bands on these guys. The flavor of this one is very different from the other Divina that I've had. Maybe the vitola affected it? I'm pretty sure the first one was a robusto. Anyways, wonderful stick with great smoke output.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Maxh92 said:


> Smoking a Divina, great stick... but damn, there's some mic in this boy. Love the bands on these guys. The flavor of this one is very different from the other Divina that I've had. Maybe the vitola affected it? I'm pretty sure the first one was a robusto. Anyways, wonderful stick with great smoke output.


I love the art on the Ave Marias and want to try them. I threw down some bids on the devil site for the Divinia but got outbid. I got lots of other stuff already to try though. There are so many interesting cigars out there it is pretty amazing. What do you mean by, "but damn, there's some mic in this boy."?


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Smoking a Divina, great stick... but damn, there's some mic in this boy. Love the bands on these guys. The flavor of this one is very different from the other Divina that I've had. Maybe the vitola affected it? I'm pretty sure the first one was a robusto. Anyways, wonderful stick with great smoke output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my first reconquista. Lucky enough to have it gifted to me by @Humphrey'sGhost. If by mic you mean nic I can tell this one is a little stronger but not head spinning strong. It's been a smooth smoke. The divinas are dang good also.


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> This is my first reconquista. Lucky enough to have it gifted to me by @Humphrey'sGhost. If by mic you mean nic I can tell this one is a little stronger but not head spinning strong. It's been a smooth smoke. The divinas are dang good also.


I did mean nic. I couldn't figure out how to edit the post from Tapatalk.

I've not had the Reconquista. I believe this one was from @humphrey'sGhost and that I've got a Reconquista in my humi from him, as well. This one just happened to be at the top so it. grabbed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Maxh92 said:


> I did mean nic. I couldn't figure out how to edit the post from Tapatalk.


Try a tap on your post and see if it gives you an edit option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

They both leave me a little light headed LOL. Great sticks though.
Dino says he smokes them for breakfast. That's one macho dude.


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They both leave me a little light headed LOL. Great sticks though.
> Dino says he smokes them for breakfast. That's one macho dude.


Not sure I would smoke one for breakfast. Started this one after dinner which probably helped out. Dang fine full smoke. Don't have the fancy words to describe it but man it sure was good.


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They both leave me a little light headed LOL. Great sticks though.
> Dino says he smokes them for breakfast. That's one macho dude.


What do I smoke for breakfast?
I know I like DL's as a pre breakfast smoke. I always try high nic sticks and pipe tobacco on an empty stomach with water. If I don't stop half way through for a smoke, then they make the cut. 
That's why I like petite coronas. I don't feel too bad lighting up a smoke after I finish one. But I've been smoking for almost 32 years, lucky's and pall malls for the last 25.. It takes ALOT of nicotine to to make me woozy.


----------



## WNYTony

CLE Cuarenta Robusto and it is good !


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> What do I smoke for breakfast?
> I know I like DL's as a pre breakfast smoke. I always try high nic sticks and pipe tobacco on an empty stomach with water. If I don't stop half way through for a smoke, then they make the cut.
> That's why I like petite coronas. I don't feel too bad lighting up a smoke after I finish one. But I've been smoking for almost 32 years, lucky's and pall malls for the last 25.. It takes ALOT of nicotine to to make me woozy.


That's what I'm saying. I hope you don't think that was a critical comment. If I smoked a DL for breakfast, I would get fired because I would be bumping in to walls.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That's what I'm saying. I hope you don't think that was a critical comment. If I smoked a DL for breakfast, I would get fired because I would be bumping in to walls.:vs_cool:


No I didn't think anything..I was honestly asking because I couldn't find it in the thread real quick, and didn't feel like looking anymore. It was laziness not ire..

But I do think you confused macho with decades of nicotine addiction...lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a coffee stick pases on by a BOTL. During the first half the burn went all wonky. I had to cut a big section off. Still pleasant. I have to visit the dentist in a couple hours as I broke off another lower jaw molar on the opposite side. You never want a mandible infection. The inflammation makes all the teeth float up or down for weeks and really throws off the bite. So one tooth removed in Nica but with an implant plan. Now a major grinding molar on the opposite side. Probably few cigars for a bit now as I'll be on a liquid type diet for a bit. Having to pay USA dental prices sucks, but hopefully upon returning to Nica I can have that side prepped for some implants and get the jaw stabilized.

I'm not looking forward to another round of steroids and antibiotics but am looking forward to having this all wrapped up.

I wish I would have flossed much more as a young teen. Cavities turn into crowns which fail and require implants or dentures. Implants are damned expensive. So I figured I would enjoy this last smoke as I have dental wax filling the hole. My mouth is quite angry.

Take care of those teeth. I have brushed and glossed and used the rinse for well over a decade and such, but these things happen. Just shake it off and do the best you can. Glad I discovered how much more affordable dentistry and endodontics are just South of the border. If you go that route, be sure to use an internationally trained endodontist that will use implants that are FDA approved or on the dockets to be approved if you live in the USA.

Anyhow a snap of the chocolate/coffee filled morning cigar.










Over the years I've learned that having dental wax, and gauze are necessities as well as access to a dentist as the teeth age and need constant maintaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> No I didn't think anything..I was honestly asking because I couldn't find it in the thread real quick, and didn't feel like looking anymore. It was laziness not ire..
> 
> But I do think you confused macho with decades of nicotine addiction...lol


Yeah maybe I used the wrong word. I was referring to some original PMs with you. As I read it back I can see how it could be taken disrespectfully. Just trying to be too cute in how I phrased it I guess. I have nothing but respect for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah maybe I used the wrong word. I was referring to some original PMs with you. As I read it back I can see how it could be taken disrespectfully. Just trying to be too cute in how I phrased it I guess. I have nothing but respect for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.. I'm a short, fat, bald, broke guy..it takes alot for me to feel insulted..no worries


----------



## Semper Noctem

Yesterday was an Arturo Fuente curly head maduro.


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried a Crowned Heads, Jericho Hill, robusto. I did not think I'd like this cigar for the fist third of it. It was quite peppery, which was too much for me as it overpowered any other flavors with the hot pepper all over my mouth. Then the pepper died down and it got much more balanced with cocoa and a touch of caramel sweetness which lasted to the end. So it ended up quite enjoyable.


----------



## 603Piper

Hey all, been awhile since I've been on. Busy couple months. But here's today's stick. Was almost warm enough last week to sneak outside for one. I'm eager to try out one of the regius blues I got resting at home since... Bout August now


----------



## Kidvegas

Afternoon with an old friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

On occasion I do enjoy the large ring gauge smoke.







Victor Sinclair Imperial 55 corojo double toro. Say that five times fast. Kind of one dimensional but, not in a bad way. A little spice, a little sweet, touch of leather on the retro and, tons of smoke. Average but, not bad.


----------



## Maxh92

poppajon75 said:


> On occasion I do enjoy the large ring gauge smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Sinclair Imperial 55 corojo double toro. Say that five times fast. Kind of one dimensional but, not in a bad way. A little spice, a little sweet, touch of leather on the retro and, tons of smoke. Average but, not bad.


Out of curiosity, how much rest do you have on that? I've had a few of those sticks and wasn't terribly impressed. Granted, they didn't sit very long before smoking them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I believe since November last year. I'm going to wait another four months and, revisit.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoying my second Fallen Angel by AJF. It's a very nice smoke and the performance is razor sharp thus far. 









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Graycliff fat taco  yum full bodied and full flavor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

That's as much as I got through. This cigar was a tragic disappointment. I'm always up for trying new smokes (it's half the fun), and I usually take it in stride if it's awful. But I'm kicking myself for this one. I knew better than to trust altadis. They simply don't make cigars I like, but I talked myself into giving it a chance. You live and you learn (again) I guess.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

All this Camacho talk... broke out this stick from @poppajon75 SB.


----------



## Champagne InHand

cigarsinmypipe said:


> That's as much as I got through. This cigar was a tragic disappointment. I'm always up for trying new smokes (it's half the fun), and I usually take it in stride if it's awful. But I'm kicking myself for this one. I knew better than to trust altadis. They simply don't make cigars I like, but I talked myself into giving it a chance. You live and you learn (again) I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I've like the Monte Jacobo No. 2, but I bought some red No. 2 and even with a years rest they just don't wow me at all. I have found that with big producer sticks they either need a ton of time and hoping you find a sweet spot or disappointment.

I know this sounds disappointing but they are always trying to copy another cigar or just tweak something. Prices haven't come down too much despite a very strong dollar. It can leave one shaking their head. I have been tempted by both Monte whites and platinums but have passed. I'm hoping that things get better. I know that some Dominican heavy brands make really good cigars.

I guess it's a very long learning curve and I do my best not to get tricked, especially while at a lounge.

The cigar does look good, but if taste is second, I'll pass every time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Champagne InHand said:


> I've like the Monte Jacobo No. 2, but I bought some red No. 2 and even with a years rest they just don't wow me at all. I have found that with big producer sticks they either need a ton of time and hoping you find a sweet spot or disappointment.
> 
> I know this sounds disappointing but they are always trying to copy another cigar or just tweak something. Prices haven't come down too much despite a very strong dollar. It can leave one shaking their head. I have been tempted by both Monte whites and platinums but have passed. I'm hoping that things get better. I know that some Dominican heavy brands make really good cigars.
> 
> I guess it's a very long learning curve and I do my best not to get tricked, especially while at a lounge.
> 
> The cigar does look good, but if taste is second, I'll pass every time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're right about the copycat nature of the larger companies. I'm not really surprised that the cigar wasn't good. But that's why I was disappointed. I just should have known better.

It's OK though, because this La Privada Papas Fritas is making everything better.










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Short story. Always time for a good story


----------



## tonyzoc

Vintage Puros Indios


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## gator_79

Smoked one of these today, the original Tat Wolfman. The pepper has faded slightly giving other flavors a chance to come through. Cocoa, coffee beans, earth, and leather, with enough black pepper to keep things interesting. Very smooth from start to finish.


----------



## blackrabbit

I was inspired by JimOD to try my little Regius Sumatra. Expertly rolled and quite tasty ROTT. I definitely get the Nutmeg in there and the smoke has a nice creamy texture. It feels like high quality tobacco and the ash was great and very white. I like it, and am glad to have the other little guys to try as well.


----------



## WNYTony

Padron '26 #6 Maduro... but Photobucket seems to be on the fritz, again


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## Kidvegas

Avo to start the day. Been resting for a few months and performing flawlessly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

La Gloria cubana serie n


----------



## StillPuffin

Diesel maduro perfecto... Kinda meh honestly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Regius maduro. A nice smooth tasty maduro. Near perfect construction.

(guarded by hand carved walrus ivory rabbit, legally collected and carved by native Alaskan)


----------



## Lycus

acitalianman13 said:


> La Gloria cubana serie n


One of my favorites

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

acitalianman13 said:


> La Gloria cubana serie n


La Gloria Cubana were the cigars that got me into this whole mess, but I never find myself smoking them anymore for no particular reason. I might just have to go and pick one up today. They always smoke well right off the shelf, too!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regius. Enjoying this with a throwback Pepsi and enjoying a warm, but rainy day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regius was definitely nub worthy. A touch of nutmeg and clove through the mid stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

It's 67 degrees on the patio. AF New World and a sweet glass of apple cider.


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Iron Horse - Dino's budget special - wish me luck!


----------



## csk415

Looking through the tup for a smoke and came across this one. Figured it was meant to be smoked. For your pops @FTPuff.


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Iron Horse - Dino's budget special - wish me luck!


They aren't that bad. Buried some to see how they are in a few months.


----------



## Maxh92

AVO Syncro Nicaragua. First time smoking an AVO. Very impressed so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> Iron Horse - Dino's budget special - wish me luck!


I thought it was pretty good. Better than the Final Blend but, I probably haven't rested them as long yet as the Iron Horse. Let is know what you think.


----------



## WABOOM

robusto. From @Kidvegas . Thanks man!







Triple Maduro. these are crazy. It's almost too much of a good thing! Tastes like Oreo's. SUPER oily smoke coats the palette. Anybody who likes maduro's needs to try one of these. Gives a new meaning to cocoa bomb. Very thick chewy smoke.
It's making my tongue numb. I bet these would burn poorly in the summer. Really interesting cigar. Woah.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff. Corona.

These are always a treat to come back to. They have a nice Dark cocoa powder and some creaminess that reminds me of an unsalted sweet cream butter. Not a cocoa butter yet at the same time you taste that bakers cocoa powder floating around you mouth.

Very nice, box worthy when you can grab a sale on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> robusto. From @Kidvegas . Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple Maduro. these are crazy. It's almost too much of a good thing! Tastes like Oreo's. SUPER oily smoke coats the palette. Anybody who likes maduro's needs to try one of these. Gives a new meaning to cocoa bomb. Very thick chewy smoke.
> It's making my tongue numb. I bet these would burn poorly in the summer. Really interesting cigar. Woah.


Awesome brother..Hands down another gar I've added to my favorites list. They are just that good! Stoked you enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Just brilliant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro I aged a couple of years. A great daily smoke that is nice and soft and not harsh when you age it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Undercrown Gran Toro. I forgot how big these sticks are! Leather, earthy with cocoa. Good with a big coffee in the wind. 









Only my 2nd from a box with 18 months on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Battleground Armistead aka Widows Son

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch smoke

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Oliva El Cobre from brother @Kidvegas.







I'm getting espresso, earth and, some spice. The smoke is very thick with a long finish. Might need a tooth pick. Great smoke brother. Thank you!


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Oliva El Cobre from brother @Kidvegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting espresso, earth and, some spice. The smoke is very thick with a long finish. Might need a tooth pick. Great smoke brother. Thank you!


Great description bro... I never even heard of those till joining Puff. Split a bundle with a buddy and haven't looked back! A real thick chewie smoking heavy hitter..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried this Montecristo Platinum Series. I can't say I liked it much at all. While it looks nice and has a decent construction, it also had weird mineral flavors and bitter tar buildup on the head. I tried to like it but tossed it with more than a third left. I may have to smoke something else today to try to make up for it.


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Great description bro... I never even heard of those till joining Puff. Split a bundle with a buddy and haven't looked back! A real thick chewie smoking heavy hitter..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear I picked up a little sweetness to it through the middle third. Call me crazy but, I'm positive I did. Definitely a stout profile. It's performed great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes from March 2015


----------



## JimOD

RP Decade Robusto. Very good cigar, however, $10 seems a little high. But with today's prices, who knows?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Joya De Nicaragua Antano. A long time favorite of mine. Perfect for remembering the Dads today. Cheers @FTPuff

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Reserve. Released a few months ago. Good draw, a mild, tasty gar. Most likely it will be a wee bit better with a few more months on it. I might just pick up a few more.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

FIDDY SHADES Of BROWN

I let the light wrapper fool me - initial pepper BLAST on this one.

UPDATE: Ok, the pepper subsided quickly - just want to get that out there so I don't mislead anyone... Now it's really smooth and creamy, but with a taste I can't place on the back of my tongue -


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Better than the Final Blend but, I probably haven't rested them as long yet as the Iron Horse. Let is know what you think.


I've had worse for more $, that's for sure. I liked this one initially, but as I smoked it down I liked it less. I think they're from July '16, but I'm not as organized as you guys - lol


----------



## AZ330FZL

RoMa Neanderthal and some Crown Royal. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I used to drink Crown like fish does water. But moved to Speyside Scotches. How is that Reserve? Ever had the Black? Great Mancave BTW.


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited Maduro, perfecto. Rested over a year. Completely different from before. To me, they are excellent now. Very satisfying. Definitely an after dinner cigar.


----------



## AZ330FZL

SoCal Gunner said:


> I used to drink Crown like fish does water. But moved to Speyside Scotches. How is that Reserve? Ever had the Black? Great Mancave BTW.


Reserve is nice, not usually a big Crown person but it seemed like a good time to have some. I'm really into bourbon lately but enjoy a good scotch too. Haven't tried the Black yet. Oh and the Mancave is actually the kitchen.....









And the fiancé actually approves and likes it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

AZ330FZL said:


> And the fiancé actually approves and likes it.


I can see why she likes it, it's really well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## loadz

Light to medium bodied. Cedary woody flavor. As usual good stuff from Graycliff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting out the morning with a Perdomo Lot 23 and a cup of Kenya dark roast.


----------



## n0s4atu

From last night, a Tatuaje Negociant Monopole Robusto. Really a nice smoke.


----------



## pwaggs

I really enjoyed this 107 Cosecha 2006 by La Aurora.

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## Lycus

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

I bought a 5'er of Hoyo de San Juans. Oh Boy  I just got them a week ago and I always wait at least a month to let them rest but........... Box date of 5/16 and a Ranger date of 5 days ago..
Here is a "Where's Waldo" for ya'll. A pregnant cat showed up in our backyard back in January and I got a heart for animals. It was cold and snowing and she was definitely hungry. My grandson and I made a box for her out of my wife's cedar wood planks. (That's it on the left side of my heel) The wife didn't get too mad. I kept her in the house due to it was too cold and she was due any day. ( the cat, not the wife) On Jan 23rd she had her kittens behind my extra guns in the closet. As soon as they were old enough I moved them all out to my Explosion Proof workshop due to most of my kids are allergic to cats. I found homes for all the kittens and most will be gone by Sunday. But, in this picture there is a kitten curled up asleep. Do you see it?

@ubco3.....I posted this in the Non-Habonos section by accident....can you move it?


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

I was less than impressed with these when they first came out, smoked a couple at the B&M and thought meh, someone gave me one that had a year or so's rest, couldn't believe it was the same smoke! This one has 16 months downtime.


----------



## blackrabbit

Olivia Master Blends. I got it a six month aged sampler here in the marketplace. Lots of smooth yet very chewy marshmallow smoke. Very enjoyable.


----------



## MidwestToker

Ave Maria Knights Templar. I haven't been able to taste anything in about 5 days due to a cold and this is just what the doctor ordered. I've never had any from this line before. It's awesome. Lots of cinnamon and nutmeg with quite a kick. Might have to get a box of these. Love the vitola, too. It's just a handsome bastard.

I got three of these in CBid's Delicious Dozen sampler, which is an awesome deal. Red Dot, Ave Maria, RP Decade and CORE for $25. Can't beat that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

RP Broadleaf. First half very uneventful. Tastes weren't bad but nothing to note, and the finish was very short. Went out once about an inch before the midway point (could've been my fault as i was not paying it much attention). After the relight and right at the halfway point there was a shift from uneventful to oh, what was that? Since the finish is like 5 seconds, whatever tastes i thought were there were gone to quick to pinpoint. Beware though, the ash will drop in your lap every 1/2 to 3/4 inches. Not a bad smoke, but being it's a Rocky, i expected more. Being that this was a Christmas gift in a sampler, I'm not too disappointed, but i will not be buying any. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Kidvegas

Flathead 554

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> RP Broadleaf. First half very uneventful. Tastes weren't bad but nothing to note, and the finish was very short. Went out once about an inch before the midway point (could've been my fault as i was not paying it much attention). After the relight and right at the halfway point there was a shift from uneventful to oh, what was that? Since the finish is like 5 seconds, whatever tastes i thought were there were gone to quick to pinpoint. Beware though, the ash will drop in your lap every 1/2 to 3/4 inches. Not a bad smoke, but being it's a Rocky, i expected more. Being that this was a Christmas gift in a sampler, I'm not too disappointed, but i will not be buying any. Happy Thursday everyone!


I bought a 5er of those awhile back. I'm going to let them rest for quite awhile. I'm not expecting much, so hopefully that'll make em better. They are much lighter than I expected. Mine look like EMS, not Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro......


----------



## Maxh92

Victor Sinclair Vintage Doppel Gordo. Really not all that great of a stick, or at least the first third wasn't that you would at. Just starting the 2nd third and some flavors are starting to come through. Very earthy.

Oh, and this sucker is huge. Thanks @WNYTony for showing me that the smaller sticks are more for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

7-20-4 Factory 57

This was really nice!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

El Galan. These need rest, but this is performing well after only 2 months. I love these chunky vitolas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

no. 4 (petite corona). 4.5x43. First time having a series V in this vitola. I've smoked dozens of V's, but almost all have been torpedo. This little guy is like a totally different blend.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Thanks to @cloakedinsmike I'm enjoying a Muwat tonight.


----------



## jesusdavid1970

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> I bought a 5er of those awhile back. I'm going to let them rest for quite awhile. I'm not expecting much, so hopefully that'll make em better. They are much lighter than I expected. Mine look like EMS, not Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I think it's a shade grown Connecticut broadleaf wraper. I only had one so nothing to compare it to if i did age it. Couldn't imagine this stick any duller with age. Good luck with yours. Maybe mine was a dud. I generally don't judge a smoke after only having one. So if another happens my way, I'll give it a try.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sorry, I was mistaken. It is a Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro. Sure doesn't look or burn/taste like one though.


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Victor Sinclair Vintage Doppel Gordo. Really not all that great of a stick, or at least the first third wasn't that you would at. Just starting the 2nd third and some flavors are starting to come through. Very earthy.
> 
> Oh, and this sucker is huge. Thanks @WNYTony for showing me that the smaller sticks are more for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - that stick is big Max My jaw is getting sore just looking at it

Viaje Summerfest 2010 for me tonight


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> Wow - that stick is big Max My jaw is getting sore just looking at it
> 
> Viaje Summerfest 2010 for me tonight


Trust me, my jaw was sore. When I lit it up and tried to figure out how to turn it so the burn would stay even it was really a puzzle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Trust me, my jaw was sore. When I lit it up and tried to figure out how to turn it so the burn would stay even it was really a puzzle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - I'm sure that could have something to do with the quality of the stick, it's not all on the size....
@tjhemp ? You lost brother ? Good to see you making the rounds


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a few in the past days. We had a natural disaster here and places 20-30 miles east and west. We had a perfectly sunny day but winds in excess of 80 mph here and over 100mph close by. Everything has been blown over, power lines, trees uprooted, a freight train blow off the tracks, semis over turned. 

Craziest stuff I've seen in years. I'll post photos of smokes and destruction when my WiFi and power comes back. I have gas heat from my fireplace and am running a big A$$ generator for a few hours to heat the tub as temps went from 60F to the high 20s in 24 hours. We should be down to just the lowest double digits with snow and ice this weekend. Luckily we went in halfies with a BIL on this monster generator or we would be screwed. For now my roof is intact. Not so for most of my neighbors. Hopefully power will be back in a day or so. 

Enjoy some great gars until I report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Champagne InHand said:


> Had a few in the past days. We had a natural disaster here and places 20-30 miles east and west. We had a perfectly sunny day but winds in excess of 80 mph here and over 100mph close by. Everything has been blown over, power lines, trees uprooted, a freight train blow off the tracks, semis over turned.
> 
> Craziest stuff I've seen in years. I'll post photos of smokes and destruction when my WiFi and power comes back. I have gas heat from my fireplace and am running a big A$$ generator for a few hours to heat the tub as temps went from 60F to the high 20s in 24 hours. We should be down to just the lowest double digits with snow and ice this weekend. Luckily we went in halfies with a BIL on this monster generator or we would be screwed. For now my roof is intact. Not so for most of my neighbors. Hopefully power will be back in a day or so.
> 
> Enjoy some great gars until I report back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weather is broken. It was 70 here yesterday and now it's snowing. Stay warm bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Don Carlos No. 3.

Nice day starter and a solid smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I still am without power. It's clear and the wind machine is back on. We back installed a big generator into my circuit board but the wire is only rated at 30amps. Luckily I have a heated hot tub and inside temps are pleasant. To do anything after the sun goes down requires a headlamp and playing circuit breaker Tetris. Those big generators use about a gallon of gasoline per hour so we turn it off when not essential. About 4-5 hours a day max. Enjoying an Illusione Epernay Le Petit while soaking. I needed a break. Just not a broke rook or anything. Still no WiFi so no pictures. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

StillPuffin said:


> Weather is broken. It was 70 here yesterday and now it's snowing. Stay warm bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 60 somethin here with Crazy wind...now 4" of snow and going into the low teens...we had tornado warnings IN FEBRUARY...


----------



## blackrabbit

We have smokey weather here this morning. There is a fire in southern Colorado Springs and smoke was coming over the mountain giving a little haze to the air. I decided to add a little to it by firing up my first Caldwell cigar. The King is Dead corona, ROTT. I took my dog for a little hike with it and found this nice deer antler a little off the beaten path. Too bad it is not this years leavings as it has some cracks in it from weathering so it is not good material to make something cool out of, but will make for fine decor. I really enjoyed the cigar and like the slightly tangy flavor that lingers in the mouth. It did go out on me a few times hiking around but I will chalk that up to being ROTT, and will try another in a couple weeks.


----------



## MidwestToker

Cinco Vegas A. The belicoso is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 108802


Another of your old lovelies! I come to this thread every day just to see what gorgeous nugent you're smoking today. Yellow cellophane and old, well aged sticks are your MO! Love it!:laugh2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoyo blended my man AJ Fernandez.

Happy Friday PUFF Nation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro. Medium strength, mild to medium body. I enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tonight I'm working my way through a sampler i got as a Christmas gift. Tonights gar (or maybe rocket) is a Torano Noventa Robusto. Don't know much about this line as I've never smoked one b4. I have smoked plenty of Carlos Torano's creations, and for the most part they ain't too bad. This one started off bitter as hell, but has mellowed some. We shall see how rest goes...:serious:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Time to start the weekend with Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino with some Counter Culture Coffee.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Once again, I firgot to upload photos. Guess i need to start previewing my comments before submitting. Here goes:


----------



## Maxh92

Well, I'm in Gatlinburg, TN for the weekend and forgot to bring any cigars from home (don't even talk to me about the lighter or cutter). Ended up finding some little shop that had a decent selection. Settled on a smaller vitola Rocky Patel Sungrown. Had to light it with the crappy book of matches the lady gave to me. Overall, the stick was enjoyable. Definitely on my list to try again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not a thing for the past four days now. Cold AND a sinus infection. Can't taste or smell anything so I'm living vicariously through all your photos :ranger:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads, Yellow Rose of Texas, this batch is from March of 2015


----------



## MidwestToker

OneStrangeOne said:


> Crowned Heads, Yellow Rose of Texas, this batch is from March of 2015
> View attachment 108938


I imagine your humidor to be an ancient vault that resembles a catacomb. :vs_cool:


----------



## WNYTony

OneStrangeOne said:


> Crowned Heads, Yellow Rose of Texas, this batch is from March of 2015
> View attachment 108938


Nice - a Tennessee Waltz for me tonight. Must be a Crowned Heads kinda night


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Padron 1926 90 w/Glenmorange 18









Holy Shit- a Padron that's not box pressed?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## loadz

Great smoke. Pricey though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Enjoying the day with a buddy and some beers.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rocky Royale from our brother from Canada @Yukoner. Nice smoke and a first for me! Very smooth bellowing smoke no real spice( which is always a nice change of pace) enjoyable cigar. Thanks again Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Drew Estate Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve barrel aged toro.


----------



## jesusdavid1970

Lil half and half.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I think I am quite fond of corojo. I smoked a mini corona of the Regius corojo last night and it was awesome.

I tried this camacho corojo today and liked the flavor and body of the smoke. However, it burnt a little wonky, and the ash was super flaky and not very white.


----------



## Kidvegas

CAO Amazon... dang good gar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Alec Bradley Coyol petit lancero










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Cameroon which was sitting in @Rondo humidor for 12 months. As a noob it is nice to pull out a stick now and then that has some age on it. I really appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Macanudo Inspirado Black from @SoCal Gunner - loads of dark chocolate. Some leather. Not bad. I've enjoyed both of my rocket launch cigars so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This Illusione 4/2g has been sitting in my humi for a year. I always hated fractions, but this is a good cigar. Lots of dry leather and a little spice.


----------



## WABOOM

wow.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MidwestToker said:


> Macanudo Inspirado Black from @SoCal Gunner - loads of dark chocolate. Some leather. Not bad. I've enjoyed both of my rocket launch cigars so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really glad you've enjoyed them so far. The Kentucky Fire Cured just weren't my thing, but I know many here enjoy them.

Did you get a salty taste from the MacBlack? I seem to pick that up.


----------



## MidwestToker

SoCal Gunner said:


> Really glad you've enjoyed them so far. The Kentucky Fire Cured just weren't my thing, but I know many here enjoy them.
> 
> Did you get a salty taste from the MacBlack? I seem to pick that up.


Definitely. I think any cigars I smoke that have the bitter/baker's chocolate thing going on are a tad salty, which I don't mind!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Yummy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tabernacle Robusto


----------



## SmokeSilent

My first shark and got my dad the 90th. Man oh man was this delicious. The hype is real!


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Embassy Selection from March of 2011


----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre, corona. Forgot to take regular picture cuz I was busy snapchatting @poppajon75


----------



## blackrabbit

Aging room F44 Quatro on a warm day hike/dog walk. Interesting notes of bread/toast/pretzel. Ash flowered out and burned a little wonky. Overall pretty good.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Nica Libre, corona. Forgot to take regular picture cuz I was busy snapchatting @poppajon75


I wish you could post the snap chat from last night


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I wish you could post the snap chat from last night


Ha, that was heavy duty...


----------



## pwaggs

I am not a big fan of light cigars. I really enjoyed this one.

A.J. Fernandez San Lotano Connecticut.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

pwaggs said:


> I am not a big fan of light cigars. I really enjoyed this one.
> 
> A.J. Fernandez San Lotano Connecticut.


I've had it once and really enjoyed it too. Mine was a torpedo.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wanted something different today so I rummaged through the humidor and saw this and figured today was the day. Can't get much different looking than that! And it's my first. Glad someone told me to unwrap it or I might of lit up the wrapper leaf. Kinda like eating a Tamale with the husk on- lol.

LEAF from Christmas Jack @curmudgeonista


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Here where this post should be. 
Back to the well rested stock. Rocky Patel Decade Robusto. I like these, it seems they have more body than a Torpedo I have had in December.
















Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell
Last Tsar
Thanks Nick


----------



## JimOD

Hemingway Signature. Love this vitola in this line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

3YO Alec Bradley Tempus, lancero










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Obsidian White Noise I've had resting since June. (Stock photo from CI)


----------



## Maxh92

RP Maduro Edge. Great stick. Full of chocolate. I've had this one resting for about 3 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Black Label Trading Company - Redemption.


----------



## Vallac

MF Le Bijou 1922 - It was a great weekend .... These cigars are quickly becoming my favs! Good hit of vitamin N also, I rarely get light headed after a cigar but this one does it to me every time.


----------



## Mario D

Nub Connecticut in the hot tub. Not bad. I think I missed on some of the flavor because my fiance was smoking a Kuba Kuba right not to me.


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada Oktoberfest this afternoon and an AJ Last Call this evening


----------



## tjhemp

Fuente Anejo 46 this afternoon enjoying the rarely seen sunshine.


----------



## ebnash

Rocky Patel Sungrown Maduro to wind down a Sunday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Runination with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Obsidian White Noise I've had resting since June. (Stock photo from CI)


Have you tried the original black Obsidian? I'm resting them and I think with at least a year in the tupperdor they could be pretty good. I've read somewhere White Noise is good, what's your take?


----------



## Kidvegas

Mentioned these yesterday as a favorite $5 or below gar. Extremely consistent profile, good draw and lots of pop! Great short stick for the mid day lunch smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Today tasting was a Crowned Heads, Las Mareas, on a nice cool morning dog walk. It was an smooth smoke, kindy creamy/milky with notes of caramel and just a hint of pepper/spice. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia V dbl robusto from 2013


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> We have smokey weather here this morning. There is a fire in southern Colorado Springs and smoke was coming over the mountain giving a little haze to the air. I decided to add a little to it by firing up my first Caldwell cigar. The King is Dead corona, ROTT. I took my dog for a little hike with it and found this nice deer antler a little off the beaten path. Too bad it is not this years leavings as it has some cracks in it from weathering so it is not good material to make something cool out of, but will make for fine decor. I really enjoyed the cigar and like the slightly tangy flavor that lingers in the mouth. It did go out on me a few times hiking around but I will chalk that up to being ROTT, and will try another in a couple weeks.


Some insight into Caldwell offerings like The King is Dead, LLtK, Savages (an extension of the LLtK line-up), and some others. That strange citrus you noticed is a bit like coriander after the cigar is gone. These sticks are known for having a bit of Lemon or Citrus zest with some rest. It's nowhere near overpowering but quite subtle.

You definitely can taste it touching the tip of the tongue to the roof of your mouth. Some don't care for it, while others love it.

I like it a lot. It separates so many cigars that are earthy with touches of coffee, cocoa, earth and a touch of leather or black tea with earth.

Let those Caldwells integrate a bit into the right humidity and you might really enjoy them. Nice hike in the wooded area.

For me, it was chilly but I grabbed a hiding RoMa craft Aquitaine which was especially good after I was fine walking the dog and could sit in the tub to fully appreciate it.

Weather is starting to normalize to what mid-March usually feels like around here. Chilly but acceptable.

Sorry no picture. I just got my internet working this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## csk415

Can't beat a tasty dark wrapper. This wrapper has a slight hint of Copenhagen. Cope was my baccy of choice for 20+ years.


----------



## pwaggs

Nice smoke. Lots of flavor.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Good Evening all. MF Jamie Garcia on a beautiful day.


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Can't beat a tasty dark wrapper. This wrapper has a slight hint of Copenhagen. Cope was my baccy of choice for 20+ years.


Dude! that Royal Danish Extra Strong I smoked Saturday tasted like Cope.


----------



## Kidvegas

pwaggs said:


> Nice smoke. Lots of flavor.


Great gar bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cuesta Rey Centenario Robusto - very good smoke


----------



## Champagne InHand

pwaggs said:


> Nice smoke. Lots of flavor.


Llave is the word for "Key." Strange choice for a reserve cigar. Glad it was enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tuesday brothers..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Silly Nor'Easter passing through and dropping snow with a bit of wind but nothing like last week.

Did the dentist thing. Now I'm waiting for the temp crown to cure. It's probably fine but why not sit in the tub and enjoy the white out storm.

I'm having a very tasty Caldwell Ling Live the King in a whacky vitola that was a limited release. I forget the name of the rounded end to end but it is tasty. Love the coriander, lemon zest. Orange Crush and a water back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This vitola burns a lot longer than anticipated. Orange Crush wasn't a good pairing so I switched to regular water. Very spicy and full flavored.

I don't know if it justifies the price but it's very good. 









I would rank this up with the Padrón 40th anniversary or in that class of cigar and price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Bought these on the Puff market place last year and they already had 1+ year of rest. Awesome. Only 3 left 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this fuente here on puff already aged 6 months. It was a tasty smoke with notes of anise/licorice on the retrohale. A little wonky burn, but super long ash. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## poppajon75

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac robusto.







Gotta say that this is a real pleasant surprise. Wasn't sure what to expect being my first from this maker. Wood, leather, slight cedar, fading pepper and, a sweet component I can't nail down. Great smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's been awhile since I've smoked one of these, better than I remembered.


----------



## MidwestToker

Cain Habano 460. Leaves a lot to be desired. Very limited flavor. Also, what's the difference between this and the regular NUB Habano?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

As you all can tell by my three posts today, ive been busy lately and I'm finally enjoying some cigars today. This tiny Blood Red Moon Habano perfecto from @blackrabbit is, considering its price point, wonderful. Lots of caramel and leather. Burning slow. Might have to buy a few 5ers. I've been looking for a solid 30 minute smoke. With a Manhattan...splendid. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's been awhile since I've smoked one of these, better than I remembered.
> 
> View attachment 109314


CAO Brazilia is easily one of my go-to cigars. I've only tried the robusta but I enjoy the heck out of them. Been meaning to pick up some other sizes to try them out too.


----------



## pwaggs

My Father in a petit corona. Fantastic.

Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## lex61

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's been awhile since I've smoked one of these, better than I remembered.
> 
> View attachment 109314


CAO Brazilia is easily one of my go-to cigars. I've only tried the robusta but I enjoy the heck out of them. Been meaning to pick up some other sizes to try them out too.


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> Cain Habano 460. Leaves a lot to be desired. Very limited flavor. Also, what's the difference between this and the regular NUB Habano?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta agree on the very one dimensional smoke (ie) the Cain Habano. Those are mainly power gars for the nic kick. What where your thoughts on the Nic level on that one. Ive smoked quite a few of those and they definitely need rest. Now the Cain F series is a great gar. The last one i smoked that wasn't a Nub had about 7 months rest and was a great cigar IMO. Power great flavor and a rich leathery sweetness that I've never experienced with a fresh one. Try the F and see what ya think for the price of those sticks it couldn't hurt. Just give them some rest before firing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> Gotta agree on the very one dimensional smoke (ie) the Cain Habano. Those are mainly power gars for the nic kick. What where your thoughts on the Nic level on that one. Ive smoked quite a few of those and they definitely need rest. Now the Cain F series is a great gar. The last one i smoked that wasn't a Nub had about 7 months rest and was a great cigar IMO. Power great flavor and a rich leathery sweetness that I've never experienced with a fresh one. Try the F and see what ya think for the price of those sticks it couldn't hurt. Just give them some rest before firing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the Cain F, too. That's why I was disappointed about this one. I like most of the Cain offerings. The Daytona is real smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

MUWAT PC

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Misson 1959


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Skull & Bones Daisy Cutter. Now with San Andres Maduro wrapper.


----------



## JimOD

Avo Classic #2 Tubo. Lately I'm snake bit with cedar wrapped cigars in tubos. This one had mold on it, but the proprietor of the B&M assured me it was plume, and made a subtle reference to my manhood. There was no mold on the foot and it wiped off fairly easily. Considering it was his last #2, I smoked it. It was very enjoyable and I'm still alive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jose Seijas Signature 2000. This has been sitting in my humi for 2 years. Made in honor of Jose when he was at Garcia. They stopped making it when he left to start Matilde. What a fantastic cigar. Layered and complex. Cocoa, earth, a little sweetness and a subtle peppery background. Even a hint of fruit. Unfortunately, probably the last one I will get to smoke. I have recently started trying the Matilde line and they are excellent as well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Jose Seijas Signature 2000. This has been sitting in my humi for 2 years. Made in honor of Jose when he was at Garcia. They stopped making it when he left to start Matilde. What a fantastic cigar. Layered and complex. Cocoa, earth, a little sweetness and a subtle peppery background. Even a hint of fruit. Unfortunately, probably the last one I will get to smoke. I have recently started trying the Matilde line and they are excellent as well.


I really like the Matilda blends, I set back some of the OR to see how well they age.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## php007

Last Thursday and this Monday










Davidoff LE 08




























Davidoff Madison Exclusive 2015.










Davidoff Madison Exclusive 2017










2007 Shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> I really like the Matilda blends, I set back some of the OR to see how well they age.


Knowing you, we'll get to find out in about six years. :smile2:


----------



## StillPuffin

Caldwell eastern standard Churchill. One of my absolute favorite smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron Ambassador Maduro.


----------



## Kidvegas

AJ Fernandez Mayimbe.. killer gar with 5 months rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Have you tried the original black Obsidian? I'm resting them and I think with at least a year in the tupperdor they could be pretty good. I've read somewhere White Noise is good, what's your take?


Yes i have. I have had at least a half dozen of both in Toro and Robusto sizes. The longest rest period I've given mine is around 10 months. Both are decent smokes with the original edging slightly above White Noise IMO. Nothing worth selling the farm over, but ain't bad for sub $5 sticks. Not one I would bother resting for more than a year. They're enjoyable ROTT as I've never had a "green" one.


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Can't beat a tasty dark wrapper. This wrapper has a slight hint of Copenhagen. Cope was my baccy of choice for 20+ years.


Is that the Maduro? I bought a 10 pack of either Natural or Habano wrapper (can't remember which) a couple of years ago. The were Robusto size and TBH, I did not care for them at all. I haven't attempted the Maduro but may give it a shot if I find them in a 5er somewhere.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde Renacer, toro bravo the box is dated 3/5/14 which would be the day I received it, it is my understanding that this is one of the first boxes released to the general public. Just fired it up and only about a 1/2" into it, my first thought was that 3 years rest has not really diminished the pepper much, it's still front and center with a sweet spice in the retro.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Matilde Renacer, toro bravo the box is dated 3/5/14 which would be the day I received it, it is my understanding that this is one of the first boxes released to the general public. Just fired it up and only about a 1/2" into it, my first thought was that 3 years rest has not really diminished the pepper much, it's still front and center with a sweet spice in the retro.
> 
> View attachment 109410


Been eyeballing those for sometime now! Only hear good things, perhaps it's time to pull the trigger!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Been eyeballing those for sometime now! Only hear good things, perhaps it's time to pull the trigger!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like pepper and spice you probably won't be disappointed, I haven't smoked a fresh one in about a year so I'm going off my notes and memory (which is always suspect) as best as I can tell all that the rest has done is smooth out the rough edges a bit and maybe let some sweetness come out.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> If you like pepper and spice you probably won't be disappointed, I haven't smoked a fresh one in about a year so I'm going off my notes and memory (which is always suspect) as best as I can tell all that the rest has done is smooth out the rough edges a bit and maybe let some sweetness come out.


Glad to hear that Bro! Reminds me of your past comments on the rested 
Diesel Unlimited i asked you about awhile back. To me nothing helps remove the overly fresh twangy taste more than some good resting time especially on the Full bodied spicy/pepper sticks. :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Genesis The Project, Muy Bueso (toro gordo)

















great smoke.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Genesis The Project, Muy Bueso (toro gordo)


I can't get an ash like that holding it vertical. Those are great budget smokes.


----------



## pwaggs

Bad data location. I'll post later


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I can't get an ash like that holding it vertical. Those are great budget smokes.


CI is now selling them for $6 each... the budget glory days might be over for The Project.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> CI is now selling them for $6 each... the budget glory days might be over for The Project.


Dammit man. I've got a few from November resting from a devil's purchase. Think I got em for less than $4 then. Trying to let them sit for six months isn't easy. Even at $6 they're a good smoke IMO.


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that the Maduro? I bought a 10 pack of either Natural or Habano wrapper (can't remember which) a couple of years ago. The were Robusto size and TBH, I did not care for them at all. I haven't attempted the Maduro but may give it a shot if I find them in a 5er somewhere.


Yes. It was a fantastic smoke. Received it from another brother. Here's a nice little write up on them. 
http://halfwheel.com/flores-y-rodriguez-connecticut-valley-reserve-belicoso


----------



## csk415




----------



## pwaggs

Ok, Trying again.

I had an original 2009 La Sirena. Beautiful smoke. Hopefully you can see the cello in the photo to get an idea of the age.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

pwaggs said:


> Ok, Trying again.
> 
> I had an original 2009 La Sirena. Beautiful smoke. Hopefully you can see the cello in the photo to get an idea of the age.


There is a ton of flavor in those things.


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Corto for Wednesday


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Mombacho Liga Maestro I brought back from Nica. I just can't believe how good these sticks are. I will be bringing at least 2 boxes back, in June.

The Corto, which famous and lame cigar review sites call the petite corona. It's clearly not a PC at 4.5x44rg.

Excellent with some Twin Engine coffee I also brought back from Nica.










Update on the storm. Clear skies today but leftover wind. The wind made for some very interesting drifts between houses. Almost artistic and photo worthy. Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Punch Robusto. I don't know if it is maduro or natural. Not as oilly or dark as a mad should be. But it has some age on it. Pack was dusty. Surprise the thing had a desent humidity, probably around 65%. Has a good flavor (good for punch anyway), draw, and burn.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger. Bought a box of these a few months ago at an incredible price. I've yet to find any Roma Craft gar's that aren't spectacular. This one is flat out great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger. Bought a box of these a few months ago at an incredible price. I've yet to find any Roma Craft gar's that aren't spectacular. This one is flat out great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Knuckle Draggers are very good. I prefer the Intemperance as it has a little bit narrower ring gauge but the 52rg KD are great too with a totally different taste.

Aquitaine are my favs followed by the Cromagnon.

Finding these on sale is amazing when you price other NC offerings. Just silly not to buy a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

poppajon75 said:


> Dammit man. I've got a few from November resting from a devil's purchase. Think I got em for less than $4 then. Trying to let them sit for six months isn't easy. Even at $6 they're a good smoke IMO.


When you buy them as part of this build your own sampler that CI is doing, you can get them for $2.99 a stick. Granted, you have to like some of the other options... But, it is a great price.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/build-your-own-mega-sampler/2000023/


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro. Aged 2 years and to be enjoyed when you have lots of time to kill


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel perfecto with some NCAA tourney action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

beautiful band on that La Sirena


----------



## gunnersguru

todays smoke is a La Gloria 2016 edicion festival ( that's how they spell it) and with all the talk about CAO blk I tried one a couple days ago . last night I had a MUWAT just a friend , sorry no pic of that one. the la Gloria very good, smoked to the nub. CAO blk a lighter taste but a nic stick . the just a friend LOVE the fire cured smokey taste.


----------



## poppajon75

A little Oliva G maduro box pressed action.







It's been about 8 months since I've had one and, forgot how much I enjoyed these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sancho Panza this afternoon with a cup of Sumatra, 















I had to use the magnifying reader on my phone to figure out what this is, it looks like the band is trying to melt into the wrapper.


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sancho Panza this afternoon with a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 109642
> 
> 
> View attachment 109650
> 
> I had to use the magnifying reader on my phone to figure out what this is, it looks like the band is trying to melt into the wrapper.


I look forward to the future and, hope that I have cellos that look like that. Just beautiful.


----------



## blackrabbit

La Palina Maduro, Gordo. I like the smaller sizes generally but the larger sticks are especially nice when you have some time and the weather is beautiful. Smooth decadent mix of flavors. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Maxh92

My Father Le Bijou 1922. Petit Robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AVO Fogata in a shorty torpedo


----------



## lex61

Bobalu Texas Select. I bought the sampler a few months ago and this is the first I've tried. First third was sort of bland. Second third was bland yet harsh. Final third got snubbed out in the ash tray. Hoping the rest of the sampler pack are better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral -Red Knight, lancero. Extremely awesome. I'm getting tastes that I've never gotten before in a cigar.







when I bought my '88 Volvo, the lady I bought it from wore Patchouli. It reminds me of the leather interior and that perfume.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided I needed to start smoking so Illusione cigars that have plenty of age on them but especially the maduros as they are best when it's cool out.

Maduro CG:4 white horse. Deep espresso, bittersweet cocoa, deep earth and mushroom, leather.

With a can of Murphy's Irish Stout.

It's been a good day of NCAA roundball. The Princeton-ND game. Buck Nell was my upset pick but the blew it. Northwestern must have paid somebody off, but they were the better team, and with all those Vandi 3s Northwestern will be better prepared for Gonzaga. You live and die by the 3, but they better shoot better from the line. Nice job for Middle Tennessee. Minnesota was disappointing.

I just love the first round. No massive upsets yet. But I'm waiting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

No time for a proper leisurely smoke so I opted to go the petit corona route.

LFD La Nox. Great tasty smoke.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## ebnash

Nub Cameroon on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## ebnash

Friday morning with coffee. Another beautiful day on its way.... Freebie Indios Puros Robusto


----------



## StillPuffin

Haven't had one of these in a bit. Good start to the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Nicely rested Diesel Unlimited, from about 6 months ago. Fantastic stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

A Flores Gran Reserva Half Corona

Absolutely love this cigar in this size.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Dunhill Heritage Robusto. Got here on the puff marketplace. Over six month age. This stick looked great but the wrapper started peeling on me. I don't have any pectin/cigar glue yet so I used a tiny bit of honey carefully dabbed on with a small thin knife. This worked quite well. I started in the backyard and took a nice hike and ended up back in the yard nubbing it. It was a very tasty well balanced/smooth smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell's "Blind Man's Bluff", with a fruit and yogurt smoothie and water. Water goes best with this but I'm clearing space in the fruit basket as it and soup were stocked up too much with the past dental problems.

Looking forward to extended family dinner tonight if corned beef and cabbage. I learned that Papal laws dictate that meat is okay this Friday because Patrick was a St., so even if you gave up meat for Lent, it's okay and fully authorized to eat Corned Beef on St. Patrick's day.

My MIL is very Roman Catholic. I was curious so I looked it up.

I don't do anything very religious as I don't identify myself with one religion but marrying into a Catholic family and being raised Mormon, I have a healthy respect for most religions out there when practiced universally according to their religious laws and doctrines.

I love corned beef so this man is happy. I wonder if Pastrami and Bacon are in that "okayed category?" I love a good Pastrami from Jewish Delis and any brisket type meat with a bit of smoke and smoked bacon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell's "Blind Man's Bluff", with a fruit and yogurt smoothie and water. Water goes best with this but I'm clearing space in the fruit basket as it and soup were stocked up too much with the past dental problems.
> 
> Looking forward to extended family dinner tonight if corned beef and cabbage. I learned that Papal laws dictate that meat is okay this Friday because Patrick was a St., so even if you gave up meat for Lent, it's okay and fully authorized to eat Corned Beef on St. Patrick's day.
> 
> My MIL is very Roman Catholic. I was curious so I looked it up.
> 
> I don't do anything very religious as I don't identify myself with one religion but marrying into a Catholic family and being raised Mormon, I have a healthy respect for most religions out there when practiced universally according to their religious laws and doctrines.
> 
> I love corned beef so this man is happy. I wonder if Pastrami and Bacon are in that "okayed category?" I love a good Pastrami from Jewish Delis and any brisket type meat with a bit of smoke and smoked bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinner....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell's "Blind Man's Bluff", with a fruit and yogurt smoothie and water. Water goes best with this but I'm clearing space in the fruit basket as it and soup were stocked up too much with the past dental problems.
> 
> Looking forward to extended family dinner tonight if corned beef and cabbage. I learned that Papal laws dictate that meat is okay this Friday because Patrick was a St., so even if you gave up meat for Lent, it's okay and fully authorized to eat Corned Beef on St. Patrick's day.
> 
> My MIL is very Roman Catholic. I was curious so I looked it up.
> 
> I don't do anything very religious as I don't identify myself with one religion but marrying into a Catholic family and being raised Mormon, I have a healthy respect for most religions out there when practiced universally according to their religious laws and doctrines.
> 
> I love corned beef so this man is happy. I wonder if Pastrami and Bacon are in that "okayed category?" I love a good Pastrami from Jewish Delis and any brisket type meat with a bit of smoke and smoked bacon!


Oh man, I love real pastrami and smoked brisket even more than some expensive steak. And Blind Man's Bluff would probably go well with either or. Caldwell's on my wish list.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Oh man, I love real pastrami and smoked brisket even more than some expensive steak. And Blind Man's Bluff would probably go well with either or. Caldwell's on my wish list.


I hear you, I gave up lent for lent.

I smoke alot myself but I keep the beef to tri tips and boneless beef ribs due to the cost and size.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Stogiepuffer said:


> I hear you, I gave up lent for lent.
> 
> I smoke alot myself but I keep the beef to tri tips and boneless beef ribs due to the cost and size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Chopped brisket sandwich with dirty rice and hot smoked sausage and onion rings for lunch today.

Talk about a good way to spend an hour!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ENOUGH MEAT TALK!!!!!!

Yunz are killin me.


----------



## Maxh92

Good stick from @Mario D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriftinG Z32

A little Liga.


----------



## Mario D

Maxh92 said:


> Good stick from @Mario D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you're enjoying it. I have three left I'm going to rest for a while. I think it is a Padron night for me but we'll see. What I'm in the mood for tonight in the hot tub.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia V robusto with a cup of Kenya this afternoon,
[ATTACH]109754[/ATTACH]


----------



## Michael Baeten

I have a friend that smokes God of Fire occasionally.... He loves them


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I absolutely love Ceron Cigars. This is the Maduro and it checks off all the boxes. Their other is a Sumatra wrapper with a cedar taste at the front, though it is much more complex. I swear I don't work for them, but I wouldn't mind being "tester" - LoL


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally I can have some cigar time. Perdomo Champagne Noir Figurado Maduro that has been resting for about 14 months. So far this thing is really tasty.








Great burn, construction and draw. It's worth resting cigars, they will reward you later.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance BA XXI Intrique. With some age. Super stick. With water. 









Amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Holiday blend, this ones from April of 2012 St Patrick's Candela







Went back and fact checked myself, this is actually the 2012 white label project St Patrick


----------



## csk415




----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## gunnersguru

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


camaroon and hot sauce , go kid go


----------



## MidwestToker

Flor de las Antillas at Whisky in OKC. Little weekend getaway. Great cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

First rocket from @curmudgeonista Warped La Colmena No. 44 (Corona) 5.5"x44. I can see how it could be a rocket to a seasoned cigar smoker. It doesn't impress me, but nothing wrong with it either. Mild and smooth, burn and draw are great all the way.
















Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug

Enjoying a San Lotano Maduro in the sun! Summer is coming !


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Definitely the best Aging Room I've had. Still didn't blow my socks off but an overall good stick.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Last night was another rare two cigar night. Started with a Padron 2000 - amazing. Finished with a Nub Habano 460 wasn't a big fan, I don't think I will buy it again.


----------



## Kidvegas

gunnersguru said:


> camaroon and hot sauce , go kid go


LOL... my girlfriend just bought that for me. Seems to of sneaked into the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

La Palina Diario, Kill Bill. A very well made stick with nice rich flavors. A nice amount of strength for a small cigar. It burned great and put out lots of smoke.


----------



## acitalianman13

Af don Carlos awesome smoke


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drag K and a cup of Kona


----------



## Kidvegas

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry fellas repost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kristoff Brittania Reserva Robusto 5.5"x54
14 months rest, nice flavors.























Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina El Diaro robusto. Good smoke but needs plenty of box or tupoerdor time. 









Probably a good year or better. When they are on they are filled with purple flowers on top of toasted Cedar, light cocoa and some coffee along with that forest floor and hay. I like that touch of barnyard too.

I have more in many different vitolas. I think Mr. Sam smokes better earlier but rest helps them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> La Palina El Diaro robusto. Good smoke but needs plenty of box or tupoerdor time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good year or better. When they are on they are filled with purple flowers on top of toasted Cedar, light cocoa and some coffee along with that forest floor and hay. I like that touch of barnyard too.
> 
> I have more in many different vitolas. I think Mr. Sam smokes better earlier but rest helps them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, purple flowers is the mystery note I get out these &#128563; I like these a lot, great smoke for the money!


----------



## WABOOM

full review in review section.


----------



## Maxh92

First Man O' War that I've had. Also, first time I've used my new Caibri V cutter. Enjoying both the stick and the V cut. Usually a straight cut kind of guy... but, the V may grow on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Alec Bradley Mundial










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## tjhemp

Alec Bradley New York Robusto. This is the first cigar I really liked alot when I first started smoking cigars again some years ago. This is the first one I've had in sometime and I still really enjoy them. 
I'm glad I purchased a few boxes of them when they were being discontinued. Great smoke especially for the $2.15ea price I bought them at.


----------



## lex61

The Tabernacle from Foundation Cigar. Picked this up recently on a suggestion at the B&M. A nice chocolately flavor to wind down a beautiful 80 degree day in Colorado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

No photo, but I finally tried an AJ Last Call. Mostly on the recommendation of @Kidvegas - they're a great little smoke. Cool back story, too. I can see why they were originally a blend enjoyed only by AJ and visitors to his casa.


----------



## Maxh92

Punch Rate Carojo. Not generally a corojo fan, but this is a great cigar. The nuttiness on the finish is wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick maduro Padron after a day in Huntington Beach (no smoking on the beach - smh).


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 50th mad


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

The always reliable La Flor Chisel Maduro. I love this cigar. A top 5 all time for me.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tonight we celebrated the wife's 46th birthday coughs this Tuesday with friends. Now I have some down time after giving her some Bluetooth headphones. Of course the first thing she says " these don't even have a cord on them to plug into my tablet.

Okay "Here's you sign!" I laughed and explained te whole point if Bluetooth headphones.... and noise cancellation etc. Glad I saved the manual.

Now I get to enjoy a CAO MX2, that Rooke gave me in a PIF many moths ago. I actually taste more florals in this bled than in the LP along with dark chocolate and some white pepper bite.

I've never had the MC2 CAO before. Huge ass cigar wrapper. I'll pull it shortly to see if there is a rig underneath.

It's a monster cigar. I don't know if I'll be able to finish this or tonight or if it will finish me. Anyhow a fine night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MidwestToker said:


> No photo, but I finally tried an AJ Last Call. Mostly on the recommendation of @Kidvegas - they're a great little smoke. Cool back story, too. I can see why they were originally a blend enjoyed only by AJ and visitors to his casa.


Those are great cigars and now they are out in Maduro as well.

Curivari Reserva Petite Cafe for me tonight


----------



## pwaggs

In the Petit Corona










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## blackrabbit

Ron Stacey Sultan Signature. I got this in the noob sampler trade from stonecutter2 (thank you very much sir!) and smoked it in the morning with some Assam tea to sip along the way. It was a very delicious cigar. Sweet and interesting spicy flavors, but not peppery or hot. More like a chai tea type of spice. Great construction, burn and smoke output. The only problems were that the band was difficult to get off, and it was only a corona size when I could have enjoyed it for much longer. They should make these in lonsdale size. I poked around the interwebs and it seems to me that they have not made these in some years now, but if anyone has info on these or ff anyone knows where to get these let me know please.


----------



## Maxh92

Empress of Cuba. I believe this an AJF stick that is exclusive to Thompson. Wasn't really expecting too much from it. The first third was very smooth and creamy, with a hint of almond. Into the 2nd third now and there's a bit of spice and pepper coming through. Enjoyable so far. No burn or construction issues to speak of.

EDIT: This is the Connecticut toro. Made with Nicaraguan long filler.

EDIT EDIT:

The ash ended up staying on this one longer than I thought. Quite a good stick. The only issue I have is that the end was bitter. This may have been from me puffing to quick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Viaje Skull and Bones- Big Ivan. Had some battle damage, but still a good smoke.


----------



## acitalianman13

Camacho barrel aged


----------



## MidwestToker

It's hard to beat the original La Aroma de Cuba blend. Especially in robusto. In Bricktown in OKC.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Ybor's Tabanero makes a delicious stick.


----------



## ebnash

Flor de las Antilllas in Robusto

This started off very harsh and I was going to walk away but at about 1 inch in, it opened up to a sweet cedar with a little pepper spice on the nose. Very enjoyable, especially at only a couple weeks off the truck. Bought this as a single but might have to purchase more and let them sleep for a bit.


----------



## WABOOM

Thank you @curmudgeonista ! Great smoke.


----------



## pwaggs

If you have not smoked a La Imperiosa petit corona you are really missing out on a short smoke joy.


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Coyol. At first light...WOW...amazing! Creamy smoke thats heavy in the mouth. Tastes like a caramel macchiato. Half an inch from the first band, it went completely out. Relit and had no trouble through the rest of the cigar. Body picked up from med to full at the halfway point loosing all that wonderful creaminess. Dark grey ash that falls off every inch. 1/2 way thru the 2nd third was bland as hell. Just tobacco and bitter ash taste. Final 3rd picked up some black pepper but still harsh. I'll nub it, but gonna let my other ones nap longer. These have about 4 months on them and I thought they would need more time, but I just wanted to try one. Good performance though, just need more time to get through the sick period.


----------



## pwaggs

LeatherNeck said:


> AB Coyol. At first light...WOW...amazing! Creamy smoke thats heavy in the mouth. Tastes like a caramel macchiato. Half an inch from the first band, it went completely out. Relit and had no trouble through the rest of the cigar. Body picked up from med to full at the halfway point loosing all that wonderful creaminess. Dark grey ash that falls off every inch. 1/2 way thru the 2nd third was bland as hell. Just tobacco and bitter ash taste. Final 3rd picked up some black pepper but still harsh. I'll nub it, but gonna let my other ones nap longer. These have about 4 months on them and I thought they would need more time, but I just wanted to try one. Good performance though, just need more time to get through the sick period.


This is a very nice cigar. Try the petit lancero as well.


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM with a few fingers... naw a fist of Chivas 18 - had to kill the bottle.


----------



## MidwestToker

Dominican El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. After a few months of rest, this is magical. Cream, some nuttiness. Good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

First up a Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men. Good smoke even though I'm not a big lancero fan.



And then, from @tjhemp Illusione Epernay Le Ferme. Love these ! Thanks, Tracy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WNYTony said:


> First up a Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men. Good smoke even though I'm not a big lancero fan.
> 
> 
> 
> And then, from @tjhemp Illusione Epernay Le Ferme. Love these ! Thanks, Tracy


I gotta try one of those Epernay one day - seem to be universally loved.


----------



## LeatherNeck

@pwaggs, thanks for reco, but I am not a fan of that vitola. While my tastes profiles are vast, my size range is not. That's not to say that if one outside my normal size range happens to find real estate in one of my boxes that I won't smoke it.:grin2: I just gravitate to the 4.5-6 inch lengths with RGs in the 50-56 range. Glad you confirmed that it's a tasty blend though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Saetherhaug

Today's choice is a DNCB #2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a RoMa craft Charity. I smacked the stick into the door jam by accident so it looks kind of ugly, but tastes quite nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

It was a good Thursday

Davidoff Special B













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Today is Nub 460 Maduro


----------



## Bluedragon

Haven't reached 100 posts so I can't post this is the Habanos thread, but I had a Chohiba, gift from a friend, to celebrate that my wife is giving me a son this summer!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Bluedragon said:


> Haven't reached 100 posts so I can't post this is the Habanos thread, but I had a Chohiba, gift from a friend, to celebrate that my wife is giving me a son this summer!


Congratulations on the impending arrival of your son!

I gotta' tell you though, the fact that you have not yet reached the threshold for Habanos is no excuse for posting content here instead of in the section where you clearly understand it belongs.

Consider this a PSA and warning to any and all. It's like saying, _"I know I'm not supposed to drive without a license, but since I don't have one I figured it would be okay for me to drive without one._"  Sorry, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## ebnash

*Oliva Serie O Churchill*

Looks like a quiet morning for me and with rain on the way, I decided to drive down to my local lounge to buy a few sticks and smoke one in peace while the lounge is empty.

Oliva Serie O Churchill with a cup of coffee. Very pleasant mild to medium stick. Just some mild sweet tobacco flavor, and a little pepper on the sides of the tongue. Very gentle on the retrohale. At this price, might be worth a box purchase for mild sticks in my tupper.


----------



## ebnash

WABOOM said:


> Thank you @*curmudgeonista* ! Great smoke.


What are you using for a V Cutter? I'm using a Xikar, but I would like to get some monster cuts like that!


----------



## WABOOM

Colibri


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Colibri


They definitely don't confuse the Colibri cut with any other v-cutter. When I glanced over the thread, first thought was " somebody got a Colibri".


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ave Maria Morning Star


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Congratulations on the impending arrival of your son!
> 
> I gotta' tell you though, the fact that you have not yet reached the threshold for Habanos is no excuse for posting content here instead of in the section where you clearly understand it belongs.
> 
> Consider this a PSA and warning to any and all. It's like saying, _"I know I'm not supposed to drive without a license, but since I don't have one I figured it would be okay for me to drive without one._" Sorry, it doesn't work that way.


Soon as I read that post, I just knew what was gonna happen.:surprise: LOL. Gotta say though, you were real nice doing it. Kinda felt like you were gonna give him a hug. :vs_laugh: Don't think @Cigary would have been so pleasant on the reprimand. >


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> Soon as I read that post, I just knew what was gonna happen.:surprise: LOL. Gotta say though, you were real nice doing it. Kinda felt like you were gonna give him a hug. :vs_laugh: Don't think @*Cigary* would have been so pleasant on the reprimand. >


Ha! Maybe it's the meds. :grin2:

Only problem is, post-op pain killers make cigars taste like crap. Not a great pairing. So, don't go expecting me to stay so "mellow" for long. :surprise:


----------



## Cigary

LeatherNeck said:


> Soon as I read that post, I just knew what was gonna happen.:surprise: LOL. Gotta say though, you were real nice doing it. Kinda felt like you were gonna give him a hug. :vs_laugh: Don't think @Cigary would have been so pleasant on the reprimand. >


Not pleasant??? I've won awards for being pleasant...now get off my lawn.:vs_laugh:

My theme song....


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Ha! Maybe it's the meds. :grin2:
> 
> Only problem is, post-op pain killers make cigars taste like crap. Not a great pairing. So, don't go expecting me to stay so "mellow" for long. :surprise:


Brother I know whatcha mean. I couldn't smoke one for a week after my last op. Thing is, I'm fixing to have another one (the 4th on my ankle) real soon. :crying:


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Viva. Been over a year since my last go at an Undercrown. Don't know why i waited, these are super enjoyable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Soon as I read that post, I just knew what was gonna happen.:surprise: LOL. Gotta say though, you were real nice doing it. Kinda felt like you were gonna give him a hug. :vs_laugh: Don't think @Cigary would have been so pleasant on the reprimand. >


 @curmudgeonista ..... The warm and fuzzy guy...that's awesome...


----------



## UBC03

@curmudgeonista...

Jack I found your avatar till the meds wear off..


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 110202


Dude! That's a fairly new stick you got there! What happened to "yellowphane" wrapper ones?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Dude! That's a fairly new stick you got there! What happened to "yellowphane" wrapper ones?


 LoL, Dec 2015, so 15 mo, gotta keep an eye on the yearlings


----------



## droy1958

Hoyo de Monterrey Sambrosos courtesy of @WNYTony
Thanks mate!....


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, toro. This is definitely a Prensado. Super fantastic for the $2. Hell, it would be super fantastic for $8


----------



## Sprouthog

Angel's Anvil 2016


----------



## WNYTony

Regius Black Petit Robusto 
Great cigar - love that 4 x 50 size !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas


----------



## php007

The cards weren't too nice last night but the cigars made up for it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Alec Bradley, Black Market. I did not have have hopes for this cigar as the "black market" thing and the giant label made me think it was more about hype than a good cigar. However, it was a quite enjoyable stick, not too complex in flavor but tasty and smooth. It also had very good construction/burn/smoke output.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My B&M is fired! $11 for this tasty bit tiny Norteño. Almost flat and sized like a Short. Great flavored though. Picked up an $11 Herrare de Esteli while there but I'm definitely changing. Too much vape sales upstairs and no event until they finish their upstairs lounge which has no date scheduled. F-'en and their high prices.

But I do like this Norteño for a quick smoke although strangely halibut or flounder-like this flat.

















Almost tastes infused but what bizarre though pleasant flavors and aromas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

CAO Criollo while hanging in my hammock on this beautiful day. Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> My B&M is fired! $11 for this tasty bit tiny Norteño. Almost flat and sized like a Short. Great flavored though. Picked up an $11 Herrare de Esteli while there but I'm definitely changing. Too much vape sales upstairs and no event until they finish their upstairs lounge which has no date scheduled. F-'en and their high prices.
> 
> But I do like this Norteño for a quick smoke although strangely halibut or flounder-like this flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost tastes infused but what bizarre though pleasant flavors and aromas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That had to be one of the weirdest Norteño cigars. Almost tasted fire cured with a minty last third. $11 or no I had to ditch it.

Switched to the always reliable RoMa Craft Cromagnon 4x44. Love these little smoked. Solid build, great burn. Very different from the Intemperance line up or Aquitaine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Every time I light one up I say a little thank you to @humphrey'sghost.


----------



## MidwestToker

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. Very nice flavors. But not "Extra Fuerte" imo.

Also, the free lighters that CigarPage is giving out are pretty good. But let's see if it lasts more than a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HC Maduro Black courtesy of our MIA brother @Yukoner.... hey bro! Holla if ya hear me!

Wasn't sure how this stick was gonna go. Pleasantly surprised of the outcome. I enjoy the HC Habano 2, with 1/2 a years rest they really shine for the price.

This maduro has a very nice strong tobacco profle. Mixed in with some serious leather. A few other notes i can't quite make out. All in all an enjoyable stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MidwestToker said:


> Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. Very nice flavors. But not "Extra Fuerte" imo.
> 
> Also, the free lighters that CigarPage is giving out are pretty good. But let's see if it lasts more than a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone had those lighters 3 for 10$ a few years ago..you need three hands to light it. They take a bit to get the hang of lighting em.

I like how they refer to them as crappy lighters. But they light every time, that's what counts.


----------



## MidwestToker

UBC03 said:


> Someone had those lighters 3 for 10$ a few years ago..you need three hands to light it. They take a bit to get the hang of lighting em.
> 
> I like how they refer to them as crappy lighters. But they light every time, that's what counts.


They are cumbersome. But yes, it lights well and is fairly wind resistant. Single torches are great for touch ups, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Graycliff crystal series today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Champagne InHand said:


> My B&M is fired! $11 for this tasty bit tiny Norteño. Almost flat and sized like a Short. Great flavored though. Picked up an $11 Herrare de Esteli while there but I'm definitely changing. Too much vape sales upstairs and no event until they finish their upstairs lounge which has no date scheduled. F-'en and their high prices.
> 
> But I do like this Norteño for a quick smoke although strangely halibut or flounder-like this flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost tastes infused but what bizarre though pleasant flavors and aromas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A friend of mine told me he read that cigar is blended with pipe tobacco. Not sure if its true or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## StillPuffin

Today's soldiers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

loadz said:


> A friend of mine told me he read that cigar is blended with pipe tobacco. Not sure if its true or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could believe it and maybe if I was in the right mood I would have been okay with it.

I does make sense considering the shape. It sat so easily in the mouth, like the end of a pipe but no short cut leaves. It was just too aromatic for me at the time. I was recovering from a headache and wanted a smoke I was more familiar with. Cromagnon are not for the feint of heart but quite user friendly as all RoMa craft are.

On more reason to not use my local B&M is that they tend to mix flavored cigars in the big walk in, though it is fine by non cigar smoking staff.

I hadn't had a Norteño yet and I was intrigued by the shape. Almost all other local B&M establishments usually have a description of the sticks under the boxes, even if written up by the staff. This was next to the BBQ joint I was waiting at making brisket tacos.

Their humidor is about one quarter Fuente, terribly overpriced but they usually have some selection of Warped. Today they had stuff I am just not that into or were obscenity overpriced. This place sells Fuente SS at $14.95. I used to buy fluids for the lighters and cigar PG/DW solution there but stopped as they brought up more and more vape gear.

It's not like they don't have a full vape shop they own underneath them as the corner sits on a Ridge with an entire backside with lower level shops as well.

There are plenty of other places within a 15 minute drive. A newer one caters to sporting events and is next to a bar and grill they can pass food/drink between. I'll be heading there if the need arrises. Patronize the locals that you like and stop patronizing the ones you don't. I get taxes eat a big chunk of their price tags but others don't bebd you over nearly as bad knowing full well you can buy on line and from just the next state, PA, being so much more Cigar friendly. It's like Ontario Canada has spilled over. The most cigar unfriendly place in North America. Same way for booze, but yet prostitution is fully legal.

Sorry to offend any Ontario folks. I love Toronto and Ottawa. They have a more underground "Vice" accommodating community.

Not the human trafficking type either. Booze, smokes and the lighter stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> Their humidor is about one quarter Fuente, terribly overpriced but they usually have some selection of Warped. Today they had stuff I am just not that into or were obscenity overpriced. This place sells Fuente SS at $14.95. I used to buy fluids for the lighters and cigar PG/DW solution there but stopped as they brought up more and more vape gear.


Wow, and I thought they had bad prices around here. It is amazing that people will pay that much.


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> Wow, and I thought they had bad prices around here. It is amazing that people will pay that much.


NY state tends to team you on everything. Coming back from Nica gas was about $2/gallon away from the airport in Detroit. Back in NY it was sitting at about $2.47/gallon. We get taxed on everything but non prepared food, at least at the register, but that won't last forever either.

Living here, going on 11 years this June as well as a stint in the 1990s is just an act of frustration as the state is so hostile to any business and captive industries like healthcare pay so low compared to elsewhere, but my particular county, Monroe pays about $4-$6/hour lower for nursing and allied healthcare than the two big county's it sits next too. Same for Doctors and yet the politicians wonder why almost every finishing resident leaves the area if not the state.

Geniuses do not run the show here. They move to Florida even if they have a house here. I could list 5-10 examples in the past few years, but it's a well known fact. Monroe county always makes the top 5 most taxed places to live each and every year.

The Mayor in ROC, just criticized billionaire Tom Golisano, who finally had enough and relocated to FL, for only pledging $40 million for a performing arts center in the city, saying he should pay the whole projected $80 million dollar price tag.

That's the ridiculous attitude of moronic politicians, referring to a guy donating to a city he grew up in, but a state that forced him to sell his professional sports franchise, cut back his business, Paychex, because of how hostile the business environment is on top of things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor

I see a few of you guys having this one. So I decided to try it.


----------



## jw13

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, toro. This is definitely a Prensado. Super fantastic for the $2. Hell, it would be super fantastic for $8


Where could I order these from?


----------



## blackrabbit

Kel said:


> La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor
> 
> I see a few of you guys having this one. So I decided to try it.


How was it? I have been curious about those as well.


----------



## WNYTony

La Casita Criolla corona


----------



## 10Bears

blackrabbit said:


> How was it? I have been curious about those as well.


The subtle notes of burning tobacco toasted my noes hairs quite joyfully. The cream filled smoke rose like a stripper on the poll..... No really, I enjoyed it. Mild to medium by my standards, had a hint of coffee to it, had a really good even burn, ash dropped off easily after about an inch of burn, good draw too. More rest would make it better, rest makes everything better. I don't know how long it was in the B&M (Total Wine & more. Surprised? Me too, they must have somebody in that location that knows something. I going to try to get them to logon here.) I had it in my box for about 2 days. I normally won't touch a gar unless it has been in my box for at least a week or more, but they keep their walk-in at the same Rh as I keep my boxes. So it was good to go IMO.


----------



## WABOOM

jw13 said:


> Where could I order these from?


I ordered them from CI twice and cbid twice. Between 8 months and a year ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## tliotis

Last non Cuban cigar that i smoke last day , was Davidoff Puro d Oro Gorditos!
I was good for the first 1/3 , but 2/3 and 3/3 was so bad, full of peppers !


----------



## jw13

WABOOM said:


> jw13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where could I order these from?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered them from CI twice and cbid twice. Between 8 months and a year ago.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am going to check those out.


----------



## ebnash

*Schizo Churchill*

Cuban Sandwich for breakfast....

Surprisingly tolerable and burned perfect dropping ashes at around 2 niches at a time. Not sure I would buy more but decent freebie.


----------



## Kidvegas

Afternoon Tattoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Afternoon Tattoo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made me look at my phone to see what day it was...lol


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> You made me look at my phone to see what day it was...lol


Ha!


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> You made me look at my phone to see what day it was...lol


Too funny bro..I had to question where to post myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kel said:


> La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor
> 
> I see a few of you guys having this one. So I decided to try it.


I was cleaning up the treasure dome humidor as I plan on re-seasoning it. I found a few treasures including on if these and I thought I only had one Opus X, yet found two. Surprise surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kel said:


> The subtle notes of burning tobacco toasted my noes hairs quite joyfully. The cream filled smoke rose like a stripper on the poll..... No really, I enjoyed it. Mild to medium by my standards, had a hint of coffee to it, had a really good even burn, ash dropped off easily after about an inch of burn, good draw too. More rest would make it better, rest makes everything better. I don't know how long it was in the B&M (Total Wine & more. Surprised? Me too, they must have somebody in that location that knows something. I going to try to get them to logon here.) I had it in my box for about 2 days. I normally won't touch a gar unless it has been in my box for at least a week or more, but they keep their walk-in at the same Rh as I keep my boxes. So it was good to go IMO.


La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor makes a great belicoso. I really liked them for quite awhile but then prices went up, I started buying other things by the box and almost forgot about them.

They are a good and solid smoke, especially if you drink morning coffee. I'm pretty sure they are an Ashton collaboration. You shouldn't be disappointed by a 5-10 peck of these.

I'm still sitting on 2 Freya a good 16 months later hoping that they get more consistent and burn right. Some collaborations just don't live up to the hype. LAdC isn't one of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Smoking one of my absolute all time favorites this evening: PDR Liga Cubana #5 Habano Sun Grown Toro. So silky smooth you can retro-hale the entire cigar.:laugh2: Rested about a year.


----------



## JimOD

Fantastic Belicoso courtesy of a @poppajon75 bomb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JimOD said:


> Fantastic Belicoso courtesy of a @poppajon75 bomb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My friend, that's not a "bomb", that's a humanitarian relief drop! Lol You got hooooooked'up brother! I gotta say, after seeing all the wonderful bombardment going on, there are some generous upstanding brothers on this forum. Truly a brotherhood worth its salt, IMHO.


----------



## Maxh92

Great stick. Love the **** and earthiness I'm getting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Tonight is a .50cal from Warfighter Tobacco. You could say I'm a fan.


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited, d.c. (corona). 







soooo good... but only after some down time. In my my opinion Diesel Unlimited is a ruthless cigar that NEEDS to be put away for at least 9 months. The rest changes it for the better. Big time. Before, it was just strong. Now it's complex and good (still strong) 
-bold nutty notes, strong coffee notes, complex woody flavors.


----------



## MidwestToker

New World while watching the WBC. A classic blend. Cheers. I'm conflicted on the game. Yadi of PR is one if my favorite players of all time. But it's hard to root against the USA in their first ever championship appearance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Mi Querida Fino Largo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Celebracion


----------



## csk415

Squeezed in 18 today.









Finishing off the night.


----------



## WNYTony

I see it's a New World type of day ! This fine robusto courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


> Squeezed in 18 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing off the night.


Those black banded Tatuajes are amazing. Especially in the skinny vitolas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> Those black banded Tatuajes are amazing. Especially in the skinny vitolas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Got to try a Cojonu wet pack stick a few weeks ago and it was really good.


----------



## MidwestToker

On to a Red Dot. Mmmm. Graham cracker, slight spice. I'd smoke these daily if I could afford it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

La gloria cubana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Barrel aged and ecuador

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Thanks for the great stick @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platninum chubby


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho Corojo BXP. Wonderful draw even burn line. Great strong profile, with just a touch of sweetness. Wow it's good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Found a batch of these that I had forgotten were there, this must be the onset of old age &#128556;


----------



## droy1958

Flores Y Rodriguez....


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Found a batch of these that I had forgotten were there, this must be the onset of old age &#128556;
> View attachment 110505


I'm gonna venture a guess that you do that often. I've seen the dates on cigars that you've sent out


----------



## LeatherNeck

CAO Concert Solo


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Smoking one of my absolute all time favorites this evening: PDR Liga Cubana #5 Habano Sun Grown Toro. So silky smooth you can retro-hale the entire cigar.:laugh2: Rested about a year.


If you like dark wrappers, try the Liga 2 Capa Oscura......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

poppajon75 said:


> I'm gonna venture a guess that you do that often. I've seen the dates on cigars that you've sent out


Yeah, for the most part I have a pretty fair idea of what's in a cooler or tupper, but every so often I get a surprise!
We have an extra bedroom now and I have been thinking about building a small walk in, maybe 200 cubic ft or so. Just need to do the math and see how much space I actually need.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Found a batch of these that I had forgotten were there, this must be the onset of old age &#128556;
> View attachment 110505


I went and checked my stash just to be sure.....yea....no such luck. I really hate some of you guys! Hope you know that. "Oh hey look, $300 I totally FORGOT about." No matter how old I get or how bad my memory becomes, I will never forget that you guys all have better toys than me! LOL. Nice find @OneStrangeOne.....hope it's moldy. >


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> Found a batch of these that I had forgotten were there, this must be the onset of old age &#128556;
> View attachment 110505


It gets worse....


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, for the most part I have a pretty fair idea of what's in a cooler or tupper, but every so often I get a surprise!
> We have an extra bedroom now and I have been thinking about building a small walk in, maybe 200 cubic ft or so. Just need to do the math and see how much space I actually need.


REALLY!!! There's no way I'm hitting "like" on this post. You're just rubbing salt in the wound now.:wink2:


----------



## pwaggs

At the Davidoff of Geneva cigar bar in Vegas.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## droy1958

I wish I could get more of these.....


----------



## lex61

LeatherNeck said:


> CAO Concert Solo


How is the Concert? I just ordered a fiver of the Concert Roadie and anxious to try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot what a decent stick AJF makes even though I wish he would use a bit thicker wrappers. This Enclave has a good year on it. Love the figurado. 









Trying to watch the Gonzaga game while in the tub but really wishing I was watching Oregon-Michigan.

People love a Cinderella story, not that UofM fans need bigger heads. Hoping Oregon pulls this out and speaking of real Cinderella teams Xavier will have its hand full with Zona later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Champagne InHand said:


> I forgot what a decent stick AJF makes even though I wish he would use a bit thicker wrappers. This Enclave has a good year on it. Love the figurado.
> 
> Trying to watch the Gonzaga game while in the tub but really wishing I was watching Oregon-Michigan.
> 
> People love a Cinderella story, not that UofM fans need bigger heads. Hoping Oregon pulls this out and speaking of real Cinderella teams Xavier will have its hand full with Zona later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rooting for the Ducks will earn you unsolicited care packages.:grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Four Kicks, tonight. Beautiful here in Nashville. First night where I've been comfortable sitting outside in shorts and a t-shirt for a whole stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Still at the Davidoff cigar bar.










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## lex61

CAO Extreme robusto that's been resting since November. Burn was a little uneven and the wrapper came apart before I was done. A nice slow burn with good draw and lots of smoke. Maybe some chocolate but my palate really isn't that sensitive. Nothing complex but a decent cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Probably the best burning stick I've ever had. And it's even windy outside. Too bad the taste just isn't there. Kind of an artificial sweetness. Shame on Rocky for calling this a broadleaf Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo Craft Series Stout robusto


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

In honor of the Ducks win. El Gueguense.


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> In honor of the Ducks win. El Gueguense.


What's your thought on them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> What's your thought on them.


Loaded with flavor. I'm not good enough to pick out everything I'm tasting. @WABOOM could probably do a much better job of that. Definitely a high quality smoke, but I'm not sure it's in my wheelhouse for the price. There are other $10 gars that suit my taste a little better.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Rooting for the Ducks will earn you unsolicited care packages.:grin2:


I have to root for the PAC-12 teams. Especially as a Utah Alum, that saw Oregon lay on the big hurt each and every time Utah tried to play with them. Didn't matter the place. Oregon is just a great team. I'm really hoping The Ducks, Zona and UCLA move into the Elite 8. From there it's anybody's game but Kentucky has always been poison to Utah, so I don't want them in there even though I put them and Kansas as winning it all in different brackets. They just have experience.

My daughter really wants Butler, and I wouldn't be screaming mad if a small school Gonzaga or Butler walked away with the prize. Those are nice stories but rarely happen these days. The Zags big man looked all business tonight.

Originally, I was born in the West, so that's where my where my heart lies, but not for hockey, though I will root for the Kings if they make it into Stanley Cup playoffs. Also a much of NE teams but that's another story.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

We have a local B&M that is a TAA retailer. Their conference was a week or two ago so I stopped by to see if they had any TAA cigars from the conference. This year's have not come in yet but I found a partial box from last year and gave this one a try. Very good cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Falto Ingenio sent to me by a good buddy. 
First one in this brand. Big and strong - not one I'll be jumping on anytime soon.


----------



## 10Bears

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, for the most part I have a pretty fair idea of what's in a cooler or tupper, but every so often I get a surprise!
> We have an extra bedroom now and I have been thinking about building a small walk in, maybe 200 cubic ft or so. Just need to do the math and see how much space I actually need.


I was just saying that my wife was supportive of my hobbies. I did mention to her that a walkin was something I could use. All she said was as long as she gets an office I can have a walkin.


----------



## JimOD

OneStrangeOne said:


> We have an extra bedroom now and I have been thinking about building a small walk in, maybe 200 cubic ft or so. Just need to do the math and see how much space I actually need.


I worked out the formula for you:

(most space I will ever possibly need) x 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

WNYTony said:


> Falto Ingenio sent to me by a good buddy.
> First one in this brand. Big and strong - not one I'll be jumping on anytime soon.


Purdy though. Very steampunk shape.


----------



## WABOOM

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Loaded with flavor. I'm not good enough to pick out everything I'm tasting. @WABOOM could probably do a much better job of that.


I haven't had one. Sorry.


----------



## n0s4atu

droy1958 said:


> I wish I could get more of these.....


Off topic, but man I love how this ashtray looks, and being only 2 fingers is nice, but I HATE the way they cut out the fingers themselves, I find it requires some skill to balance a cigar on it without tipping it.

Oh and speaking of Tatuaje, Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Uncut.. from a Bomb run courtesy @WABOOM. This sucka packs a nice wallop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

lex61 said:


> How is the Concert? I just ordered a fiver of the Concert Roadie and anxious to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a bad blend just a little one sided though. Consistent flavor and performance with tons of oily smoke. They need a little rest so don't be in too big a hurry to dive in. That one I smoked last night only had about 3 months on it at 65%RH and needed a little more time. CAO has many better sticks, but this one on sale ain't a bad deal.


----------



## n0s4atu

Bout to set this Tatuaje Pork Chop on fire and see how it is. The Tenderloin was great and can't wait to see how they age. Since the Chop is a little guy, I found him a buddy while I wait on a delivery.


----------



## Champagne InHand

WNYTony said:


> Falto Ingenio sent to me by a good buddy.
> 
> First one in this brand. Big and strong - not one I'll be jumping on anytime soon.


Reminds me a lot of Zino Platinum in shape though ZP are mellow. Perhaps it needs a year in the box to mellow.

Speaking of mellowing, I have had these cigar boxes in the tupperdor for well over a year untouched. The first cigar I tried was really good back then but the Aganorsa leaf is the strongest leaf on the tobacco plant used in cigar production.

These have mellowed at so nicely. Creamy, a touch of spice, a touch or earth and a touch of pepper but oh so smooth.

These are also the only true Churchill sized sticks I have.

I need to buy more Casa Fernandez sticks because these are fantastic. Made by hand in Miami, by the same rollers that make many a Warped stick. Plus decent prices. 









Can't be bummed about the big X winning last night. A great game where Zona just couldn't think or play right for the last minute.

On to the next round for the Musketeers. Kansas looks very scary for the Ducks. Tonight should be great too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> ... the Aganorsa leaf is the strongest leaf on the tobacco plant used in cigar production.


Sorry, but Aganorsa is the name of the farm Casa Fernandez owns that is so well renowned for producing great tobacco. Not a particular part of the plant.


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Sorry, but Aganorsa is the name of the farm Casa Fernandez owns that is so well renowned for producing great tobacco. Not a particular part of the plant.


My bad. This was a very strong stick either way. I need to eat some food. The Coca-Cola only fueled the shakes but it was smooth all the way through.

Isn't the Corto from Warped made with the same tobacco?

It also is a very strong stick. Must be a lot of ligero in the cigars then.

Not for the timid or faint of heart. 









Blame my ignorance on the wrapper below the band. Forgive my trusting of the label. Perhaps it should have read Aganorsa farmed leaf.

Just saying brothers..., but all information is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jack is 100% correct on this. A quote about this cigar. 

Another amazing cigar to add to the Casa Fernandez portfolio of fine premium cigars, the Miami will dazzle you with its astounding flavor. This three-size brand sold in boxes of 15 is a 100% Nicaraguan puro, grown from Cuban seed and comprised of "AA" Aganorsa Leaf.

This exclusive blend consists of medio tiempo maduro, ligero, and viso tobaccos grown from Aganorsa Tobacco farms in the fertile Jalapa Valley, Condega, and Estelí regions. With a dazzling array of flavors, complexity and balance, the Casa Fernandez Miami is one of the best Nicaraguan cigars that you will ever smoke.

Another site had mentioned a San Andreas wrapper but from my limited experience with San Andreas tobacco and wrappers, they are almost black in coloring. This was dark like any Maduro but not black, so I'm going with the info provided above. 


Aganorsa farmed tobacco in a Nica Puro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Champagne InHand said:


> My bad. This was a very strong stick either way. I need to eat some food. The Coca-Cola only fueled the shakes but it was smooth all the way through.
> 
> Isn't the Corto from Warped made with the same tobacco?
> 
> It also is a very strong stick. Must be a lot of ligero in the cigars then.
> 
> Not for the timid or faint of heart.
> 
> I smoked a Casa Fernandez Miami Anniversary and thought maybe my head had actually left my body.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Cromagnon.... Definitely becoming a favorite

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Isn't the Corto from Warped made with the same tobacco?


Yep, you are correct. 100% Aganorsa tobaccos rolled in Casa Fernandez' TABSA factory in Esteli Nicaragua.


----------



## Kidvegas

Lots of talk lately about Curivari so i had to grab one. The Cafe Noir one of my favorite cigars from Curivari. Rich thick smoke chocolate bomb for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Undercrown shade.


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy

Don't have a picture but smoked and enjoyed a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill


----------



## MidwestToker

Ortega Serie D Black. Beautiful stick. Nice, dark flavors. Lots of roasted peanut, which is new for me. I think it'll be amazing with more time. Paired with my old standby: Dewar's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinets


----------



## Maxh92

Enclave by AJF. The closed foot really threw me off. Awesome stick though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Champagne InHand said:


> Jack is 100% correct on this. A quote about this cigar.
> 
> Another amazing cigar to add to the Casa Fernandez portfolio of fine premium cigars, the Miami will dazzle you with its astounding flavor. This three-size brand sold in boxes of 15 is a 100% Nicaraguan puro, grown from Cuban seed and comprised of "AA" Aganorsa Leaf.
> 
> This exclusive blend consists of medio tiempo maduro, ligero, and viso tobaccos grown from Aganorsa Tobacco farms in the fertile Jalapa Valley, Condega, and Estelí regions. With a dazzling array of flavors, complexity and balance, the Casa Fernandez Miami is one of the best Nicaraguan cigars that you will ever smoke.
> 
> Another site had mentioned a San Andreas wrapper but from my limited experience with San Andreas tobacco and wrappers, they are almost black in coloring. This was dark like any Maduro but not black, so I'm going with the info provided above.
> 
> Aganorsa farmed tobacco in a Nica Puro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my limited knowledge of tobacco plants i understand the medio tiempo leaf is the strongest leaf on the plant and not all tobacco plants have medio tiempo leaf. I think it has something to do with how or if they top the plant.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD Cameroon Cabinets
> View attachment 110682


Nice gar my friend! Hands down My Favorite LFD. The Cameroon wrapper just adds another dimension to the profile. Ummm good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Haven't been to my lounge in awhile until yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised to see they acquired the TAT Broadleaf collection. A very impressive sight for sure. Picked up this which Im guessing is corona size and it's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Aurora 100 Anniversary. Very enjoyable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## droy1958

#5.....


----------



## 10Bears

Yes, today is the day, I'm going to do this. Are Maria - Argentum


----------



## tonyzoc

Avo Fogata


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ESG 22 yr Salute


----------



## WNYTony

An Opus to enjoy while watching Kentucky - UCLA


----------



## 10Bears

Kel said:


> Yes, today is the day, I'm going to do this. Are Maria - Argentum


I enjoyed this smoke. I could taste some dark chocolate, espresso/coffee, leather, and some other tastes that my mostly bland palate chalks up as good. Liked the smells associated with it as well. Had a good oily feel to the wrapper. Felt like supple cared for leather. I'm glad I didn't try this one ROTT. It will definitely do better with rest. I think the next one I smoke will be in a month or two.


----------



## bozoo

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD Cameroon Cabinets
> View attachment 110682


I like your perfectly shaved lawn  For some reason it got better focus then the stogie itself.


----------



## loadz

Great cigar but better in other sizes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

AF Rosado. Lovely with a cup of coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Companero in honor of senior Uvezian, may you Rest In Peace.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bozoo said:


> I like your perfectly shaved lawn  For some reason it got better focus then the stogie itself.


LoL, I'm not much of a photographer for sure, I will say these new phones take better pics than the old Kodak in the box I used to use!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

loadz said:


> Great cigar but better in other sizes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size is that thing?


----------



## Kyle Nugent

On the beach with the family!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Field gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

@loadz What on earth vitola size is that thing? 'Baseball bat?'


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy

First time enjoying a Fonseca Vintage Robusto and absolutely love it.


----------



## loadz

pwaggs said:


> @loadz What on earth vitola size is that thing? 'Baseball bat?'


Lmao its a presdiente. More of the good stuff


----------



## UBC03

loadz said:


> Lmao its a presdiente. More of the good stuff


It better be good. Looks like a 3 hour commitment.

I've had relationships that ended sooner than that cigar will.


----------



## WABOOM

JimOD said:


> Field gar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Turkey?


----------



## WABOOM

I lit this with a cedar spill. I'm going to start doing that whenever possible. It's nice.







I've got about a year on these. They are better than I remember. I'm even getting a little bit of cocoa powder taste.


----------



## ebnash

Sorry, no pics...


Smoked a Macanudo Vintage 1997 in Toro early in the afternoon and then later at my favorite local lounge, I burned 2 Leafs by O Maduro in Lancero.


I was shocked at how long the Lancero's smoked. Each of them gave me close to 2 hours and were creamy deliciousness!


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I lit this with a cedar spill. I'm going to start doing that whenever possible. It's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about a year on these. They are better than I remember. I'm even getting a little bit of cocoa powder taste.


So you're liking the Colibri are ya..I don't need more crap but I may pick one up.


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> So you're liking the Colibri are ya..I don't need more crap but I may pick one up.


I do like it a lot. It really left a huge gash on that 64rg Nub!!!







Not needed on those big pipes... draw was quite open. They are excellent cutters. I love it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> I do like it a lot. It really left a huge gash on that 64rg Nub!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not needed on those big pipes... draw was quite open. They are excellent cutters. I love it.


That cut/gash is so deep, I think I can see the cherry! When you get through with the cigar do you also smoke the plug you carved out. LOL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

First one of these for me.


----------



## MrCrowley39

A chilly and breezy Saturday here but sitting outside streaming the NASCAR Xfinity Series race with this FDO in Toro.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regius. Very nice and spicy. 









Can't wait to see the games tonight and Sunday. I hope they were as good as the Thursday-Friday line ups.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

WABOOM said:


> Turkey?


Coyote. None were harmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> First one of these for me.


Man bro.. new smoke and a seriously inviting pool.. I'm officially jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Signature Series,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tripple M
















Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

First 35. First Padron, actually. Bought from a B&M, about a month in the humidor.
I didn't have high hopes after the first 5 min. or so, but turned into a pretty good cigar after that.
Thought I'd take a selfie. Show you the snow. You can tell from the pic I have a lot of experience doing that kind of thing since there isn't a flake to be seen. Well, just the fat one in the middle with the cigar in his mouth


----------



## pwaggs

@SoCal Gunner Location details are a must for that kind of photo!


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads LasMareas in honor of @WNYTony. This stick is very leathery and earthy. Very different from the few Crowned Heads sticks that I've had. I did a little digging and apparently the wrapper is a corojo, which I'm not generally fond off. However, this one is working for me. The Tobacco for this stick is grown by the Garcia family (My Father) very well done.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


>


Good stuff there! &#128077;


----------



## Mario D

AFSS Maduro from my good friend @WNYTony

Thank you for the great smoke!


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Good stuff there!


It sure is. It was gifted to me. Didn't know it was this good. Need to get some more now. Damn enablers.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> It sure is. It was gifted to me. Didn't know it was this good. Need to get some more now. Damn enablers.


OK, I don't mind looking stupid Chris, what is it?


----------



## WABOOM

double toro. Man these big one's are powerful.


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> OK, I don't mind looking stupid Chris, what is it?


La Boheme

http://thecigarauthority.com/cigar-review-la-boheme/


----------



## ebnash

3 Today...


1. Rocky Patel Sun Grown on Toro. Decent like all RP's

2. Camancho Corojo in Robusto. Not the spice bomb I expected and barely medium strength but I enjoyed this down to the stump.

3. Camancho Triple Maduro. This stick started out ok and threw down some serious pepper burn all over my tongue and nose. When I hit about 1/2", the cigar seriously shifted to giant heavy syrupy sweetness and the pepper disappeared never to return. Whole mouth completely coated in oily, chocolaty, sweetness that went on for days. It only got better as it burned down. I was also surprised that it never got overwhelming on strength. Maybe I can tolerate more than I realize. Either way, this has been the best cigar I've had in my short time of smoking. This is definitely a box purchase for me to be enjoyed on special occasions. Its been an hour since I put it to rest and am still enjoying the mouth feel and taste!


----------



## WNYTony

Rocky Patel Royale Robusto with thanks to @CloakedInSmoke


----------



## csk415

ebnash said:


> 3 Today...
> 
> 3. Camancho Triple Maduro. This stick started out ok and threw down some serious pepper burn all over my tongue and nose. When I hit about 1/2", the cigar seriously shifted to giant heavy syrupy sweetness and the pepper disappeared never to return. Whole mouth completely coated in oily, chocolaty, sweetness that went on for days. It only got better as it burned down. I was also surprised that it never got overwhelming on strength. Maybe I can tolerate more than I realize. Either way, this has been the best cigar I've had in my short time of smoking. This is definitely a box purchase for me to be enjoyed on special occasions. Its been an hour since I put it to rest and am still enjoying the mouth feel and taste!


If you liked the triple maduro that much I recommend you take advantage of the 10er for $32 on cigar page. 
CAMACHO MUY MACHO BLOWOUT?.Triple Maddie, Corojo, Connie tenskis 60% off


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 with a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## tonyzoc

Nica Puro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## ebnash

csk415 said:


> If you liked the triple maduro that much I recommend you take advantage of the 10er for $32 on cigar page.
> CAMACHO MUY MACHO BLOWOUT?.Triple Maddie, Corojo, Connie tenskis 60% off


Good man, thanks for the tip. I ordered a couple of 10ers in the Trip Mad Corona.


----------



## WABOOM

Jeez, for $3.20 that is best budget cigar of all time. As long as you want a dark and oily.


----------



## Kidvegas

ROTT didn't do much for me. This one after a month is getting better. Still needs more time IMO to really shine, gonna sit the rest for awhile. Still enjoyable but me think's could get much better with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> ROTT didn't do much for me. This one after a month is getting better. Still needs more time IMO to really shine, gonna sit the rest for awhile. Still enjoyable but me think's could get much better with time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree about rott, they do get a lot better! I'm a fan of PJ so I grabbed a box of these shortly after that were released, was kinda disappointed and gave up on em for a while so I'm not sure if I missed the "sweet spot" or not, what I have left are really good.


----------



## 10Bears

Pardon 1926


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Agree about rott, they do get a lot better! I'm a fan of PJ so I grabbed a box of these shortly after that were released, was kinda disappointed and gave up on em for a while so I'm not sure if I missed the "sweet spot" or not, what I have left are really good.


That's my plan, just gonna let marinate till June/July and try again. Couldn't agree more with the liking of PJ, most of his stuff really appeals to my pallet! Hope the extra time is all these need! Thanks for the response Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Pardon 5000 right to the nub! Love padrons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## gtechva

Friday night


via @elco69
Light, mild, and went well with that IPA.


----------



## JimOD

Enjoying a great cigar from an associate of mine who I turned on to cigars a few months ago. If I had known he had such good taste, I would've introduced him to the hobby years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

AJ Fernandez Enclave robusto. I love this blend. If I were to step up and do a box purchase, I think it may end up being this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> AJ Fernandez Enclave robusto. I love this blend. If I were to step up and do a box purchase, I think it may end up being this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get a concrete ashtray from? FYI cigarpage has these on sale. box of 20 for $90 and free shipping.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Maxh92 said:


> AJ Fernandez Enclave robusto. I love this blend. If I were to step up and do a box purchase, I think it may end up being this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could do worse on a first box!


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> Where did you get a concrete ashtray from? FYI cigarpage has these on sale. box of 20 for $90 and free shipping.


Oh man, way to be an enabler! I'll definitely have to give that some thought.

I got the ashtray off of Etsy. I wanted something that could be kept outside and that I wouldn't have to worry about. This definitely fits the bill. It is a beast, though. I'm glad shipping was included in the price. If I recall, it was roughly $35 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 Shark with a cup of Jamaican Blue Mountain,


----------



## acitalianman13

Oliva v melanio robusto, didn't enjoy it as much as the torpedo!


----------



## eliot

I'm finally on spring break and I'm celebrating with this Camacho Triple Maduro I got in a PIF. Thanks Dino!


----------



## WABOOM

robusto. I've got a bunch of cigars with about a year or more on them now. Including these. This summer is gonna be great. This is a "box worthy" NC. 
White pepper, a sweet leather, baking spices and a little cocoa. I forgot about this blend. I like it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th


----------



## eliot

A Czech tool comes in handy for nubbing.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Las Vegas, Topgolf range in the backdrop.


----------



## 10Bears

A. short story.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

A Flores Gran Reserva mini

This was given to me by my local shop. I was told they only sell these in the Hawaiian market at the moment. So I have no idea when I'll be able to get another one, but it sure is great in this size!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjhemp

My weekend smokes. Only a couple but it was a Crowned Heads weekend. First a 2016 LC46 and then a La Imperiosa Minutos. Both were fantastic smokes and I cant wait until the 2017 LC comes out.


----------



## steve2jenny

Sorry, no pic. Smoked it and then thought what the heck! The Ray Lewis Legends 52 Cigar by Rocky Patel. Has just under a year in my humidor, what a change from out of the box.


----------



## CigarScotty

Camacho American Barrel Aged Robusto. Have a bunch of these and they are just so damn good I've been hitting them up a lot lately.


----------



## scott1256ca

Sorry for the bad pic. Camacho triple maduro. Even tho it was a little strong for me, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## scott1256ca

I enjoyed this one more tho.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Nica Puro,


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seven20sticks

OneStrangeOne said:


> AB Nica Puro,
> View attachment 111042


WOW!! Look at that cello...


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Intemperance Cromangnon. 4x44









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Padilla Capa Maduro Serie 2010. Last one of my batch, let's see if they improved with age. Last one of these that I smoked was almost two years ago and I wasn't a big fan. Keeping an open mind for this make or break smoke.


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy

Bloodline O.P.A. Habano


----------



## LeatherNeck

VT_Cigar_Guy said:


> Bloodline O.P.A. Habano


Can't say that I've ever seen or heard of this gar. Interesting. Who makes them and where did you get'em?


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy

Code:







LeatherNeck said:


> Can't say that I've ever seen or heard of this gar. Interesting. Who makes them and where did you get'em?


I bought them from Cigars Unlimited...posted the link below. The website is the online store for a B&M in Fresno CA. The text below if from the website and store owner..

"After twenty years in the cigars retail business, Micah Johnson owner of Cigars LTD (and cofounder of this very site) decided to embark on creating his very own blend of cigars. Bloodline O.P.A. was born with the idea of including the three large Nicaraguan Tobacco families (O - Oliva, P - Perez , A - Aganorsa) within one cigar. The Habano blend is a flavorful yet smooth blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos that'll leave you begging for more."

https://www.cigarsunlimited.com/cigars/bloodline/o-p-a-habano

It was a very good smoke.


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> Padilla Capa Maduro Serie 2010. Last one of my batch, let's see if they improved with age. Last one of these that I smoked was almost two years ago and I wasn't a big fan. Keeping an open mind for this make or break smoke.


Ok, well I will say that time doesn't heal all wounds. I made it to the halfway point when it got awful. I then cut an inch off the head to try to get past a "bad spot". Well, after a relight...I tossed it. Tasted like burnt motor oil and ash. After cleaning my pallet, I will try something else. Now I'm going to smoke a Gurkha Vintage 2001 in perfecto. No more Padilla line cigars for me. Two different blends I've tried and neither did I like.:crying:


----------



## droy1958

187.....Thank you @WNYTony....


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's a nice night for a burn and beer! Just fired up this Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano, it's new to me.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Over a year rest and still not too much better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Connies usually don't change much.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## 10Bears

I got the sampler this is the first one.


----------



## WABOOM

these should be considered off limits for the first 9 months at least.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nice smoke, my first V series and first Melanio. Courtesy of @BaconandEggs























Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Trying this Rough Rider Sweets from the Cigar Authority Care package. Part of Indian Head cigars. 
That sweet cap is a little freaky but other than that it's not too bad for being such a cheap stick.


----------



## Sprouthog

Las Mareas Olas


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrCrowley39 said:


> It's a nice night for a burn and beer! Just fired up this Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano, it's new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


So, how did you like the Habano wrapper version? I've had the original (triple-fermented Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro wrapper) and the Olancho. I love those two and have a couple sticks of all of them resting/aging for later. Definitely one of the most under-rated cigars in my opinion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Neanderthal with Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva el Cobre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

La Palina. Dropped this sweet girl right on the foot while trying to snap the pic. As you can tell by the small wrapper cracks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

csk415 said:


> La Palina. Dropped this sweet girl right on the foot while trying to snap the pic. As you can tell by the small wrapper cracks.


I can't tell you how many goofs I've made trying to take photos. It usually involves dropping ash in the tub, which is a no-no, but I guess it is why I change out the filter monthly and drain the water every 2-3 months. I have also dropped a lot of cigars on the way out the door.

At least you didn't fully crack the entire wrapper. I get furious at myself for such carelessness on my part, but I can say I walk into the door jam much more frequently or drop drinks.

Gotta keep the important sticks as the prize for which we do these things.

Glad that tasty La Palina didn't suffer too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

My first Rocky Patel. Thanks to @Cigarer


----------



## loadz

Excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Champagne InHand said:


> I can't tell you how many goofs I've made trying to take photos. It usually involves dropping ash in the tub, which is a no-no, but I guess it is why I change out the filter monthly and drain the water every 2-3 months. I have also dropped a lot of cigars on the way out the door.
> 
> At least you didn't fully crack the entire wrapper. I get furious at myself for such carelessness on my part, but I can say I walk into the door jam much more frequently or drop drinks.
> 
> Gotta keep the important sticks as the prize for which we do these things.
> 
> Glad that tasty La Palina didn't suffer too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever drop the smoke in the hot tub?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> La Palina. Dropped this sweet girl right on the foot while trying to snap the pic. As you can tell by the small wrapper cracks.


Who doesn't love a sweet girl with a small.......... errrrr......sorry, wrong forum....&#128526;


----------



## LeatherNeck

Romeo Y Julieta Media Noche. Somehow this ended up being a 2hr. stick. Very, very good! Glad I have more.


----------



## droy1958

A three year old Prensado. Time helps....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

droy1958 said:


> A three year old Prensado. Time helps....


I've tried it once, really liked it too. 
But tonight is AJF day.
















Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Miami 10, bon chasseur (5.5 x54)


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> Rocky Royale from our brother from Canada @Yukoner. Nice smoke and a first for me! Very smooth bellowing smoke no real spice( which is always a nice change of pace) enjoyable cigar. Thanks again Bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I missed this in my mentions notifications ! Glad it was enjoyed ! :smile2:


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> HC Maduro Black courtesy of our MIA brother @Yukoner.... hey bro! Holla if ya hear me!
> 
> Wasn't sure how this stick was gonna go. Pleasantly surprised of the outcome. I enjoy the HC Habano 2, with 1/2 a years rest they really shine for the price.
> 
> This maduro has a very nice strong tobacco profle. Mixed in with some serious leather. A few other notes i can't quite make out. All in all an enjoyable stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I'm alive, lol, I'm on the forum nearly daily !


----------



## WABOOM

this is the definitely the most Cuban-like NC I've ever had. Could have fooled me big time. I'm amazed.


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> this is the definitely the most Cuban-like NC I've ever had. Could have fooled me big time. I'm amazed.


That's probably my favorite cigar. It's badass. Every puff gives something a little different, but overall it's just so damn creamy. I've always found them to have a bit of a snug draw, though. How was your's?


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> That's probably my favorite cigar. It's badass. Every puff gives something a little different, but overall it's just so damn creamy. I've always found them to have a bit of a snug draw, though. How was your's?


I Colibri V cut it... lol. Its not snug.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> I Colibri V cut it... lol. Its not snug.


Good point. I'll have to invest in one of those. :vs_cool:


----------



## acitalianman13

WABOOM said:


> this is the definitely the most Cuban-like NC I've ever had. Could have fooled me big time. I'm amazed.


 thanks for the tip I'm gonna pick me up some !!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Drinking Age,


----------



## JimOD

Churchill. Very enjoyable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

JimOD said:


> Churchill. Very enjoyable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. I'm pretty sure I have at least one of those cammies buried. I've never had one. Maybe I'll dig it up tomorrow.


----------



## 10Bears

Oliva series O Maduro #2 from the sampler.


----------



## George007

Opus X. Don't know how long it has been aged but it was in rough shape so I took it to the final resting place.


----------



## WNYTony

Trying out an El Seulo tonight. The Terreno, which is a whopping 56 ring, not my preffered size.
It's a cheaper cousin of L'Atelier but it is not a close cousin. Thought early on I was putting this down but it did get better as it got smaller.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Mummy with the new Shiner Strawberry Blonde. Both are fantastic!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron No.90 Maduro. The hype is real on these. An hour and a half of cigar smoking nirvana. This size overtook my previous favorite No.9 in the 1926 line easily. A special occasion cigar for sure :grin2:


----------



## jw13

Can't sleep so I thought this My Father Corona that I got out of the marketplace from @CigarMike would hit the spot and help me rest. Thank you sir! Awesome smoke!


----------



## csk415

I like them every now and then. Wife loves the aroma.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Charity with throwback Pepdi while waiting for boarding pre-TSA. I had an hour to burn. Niagara Fslls airport is SO tiny. 
No picture. No WiFi. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Warped Maestro Del Tiempo. A very smooth, good smoke.


----------



## MidwestToker

blackrabbit said:


> Warped Maestro Del Tiempo. A very smooth, good smoke.


Speaking of bands, that's a classy one. Nice!


----------



## php007

A small tribute to a true legend who passed away last Friday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave. True Powerhouse of a cigar, not for the faint of heart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I need to catch up
Last week








Yesterday 








Today









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Arrived post shuttle and Uber with a Caldwell LLtK. 4 x 42rg
Hanging with nephew Luke apparently there are picture issues with Tapatalk again. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's been a while since I've had one of these, figure it's time,


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying another new one, Padron 3000 Maduro. Took a chance on matching it with an Amber Craft Beer, probably should have went with a Dark beer to match a little nicer.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Gurkha - Ghost
I don't see why no body likes them?


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


----------



## acitalianman13

Flathead 450


----------



## Maxh92

JM's Dominican Sumatra. A gift from @WNYTony in the noobie sampler trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


I personally love those cigars. It's quite possible I'm their biggest fan. A groupie for sure!:laugh2:


----------



## droy1958

Thank you @WNYTony......


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> I personally love those cigars. It's quite possible I'm their biggest fan. A groupie for sure!:laugh2:


You're probably second. Six months their delicious, a year you want to send Ramon a check......


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> You're probably second. Six months their delicious, a year you want to send Ramon a check......


Alright, alright, alright I'll let you be 1st. Now let's hush b4 word spreads and RB ups the price on us. Hidden treasure 4 sure!


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Alright, alright, alright I'll let you be 1st. Now let's hush b4 word spreads and RB ups the price on us. Hidden treasure 4 sure!


Word...


----------



## WABOOM

AFR-75, sublime 5x56


----------



## blackrabbit

Crowned Heads Le Careme corona. I really enjoy these. Spicy chocolate yumminess. I did not have my phone/camera with me so decided to take a photo with my laptop as I wanted to show the ridiculous ash on this thin stick which lasted into the band area without falling off.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

No pic tonight but, I did have a Nica Libre robusto while visiting with some buddies.


----------



## Sprouthog

JH 12 Honest Men


----------



## csk415

Good smoke @Rondo. Have no idea how they are young since my first one was yours with some age.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> AFR-75, sublime 5x56


I've tried to score a 5er from cbid, but people go nuts and over pay. Well some other time. 
How do you like them?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Smoking a new cigar and tried a new cutter. 
Caldwell Gibraltar Corona 5.75 x 43
Very pleasant smoke.









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've tried to score a 5er from cbid, but people go nuts and over pay. Well some other time.
> How do you like them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I'll tell you after I bid on that next auction...


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro Robusto
First of these and they are pretty good. Going to need to smoke the natural now....


----------



## jw13

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with about 5 1/2 years rest. Very enjoyable smoke! By the way thanks to all of you guys for posting in this thread. It is really helpful to someone who is learning what they like. I look on here often to see what to try next!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

AF Cubanito. Glad this was my last. Many better short smokes. Not the worst though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last night



















12 year old Hemingway Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Noventa 90 from a great SOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Poolside with a RoMa Craft Aquitaine. Strong wrapper. 









Skip Total Wines. Hit up Nora's Sugar shack.

Great Nica collection with some Fuentes and aged cigars. Over 69 beers by the bottle and a wine room with pretty decent prices too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nora is an older biker chick dressed like something from a WWII bonds ad. Red bandanna around the head, strong and rescues pit bulls.

Very cool place. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Yard work done. Time for a smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Over the past few days. 3rd pic was given to me by my parents when they went on vacation last week. Tons of chocolate notes :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

HC Corojo robusto. Honestly, it's pretty damn good.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So I was digging around this morning and came across this mystery stick that was looking a bit rough around the edges, I have no idea what it was other than really good, the profile was similar to an Olivia G but more pronounced. The TL Johnson has about two years rest and the spice kick has calmed down from 'overload' to just under 'eye watering'


----------



## MidwestToker

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. These are really great smokes with rest. Did you know you can reorder some of the CigarPage deals you've ordered in the past even if it's not listed on the website? Just go to your orders and see if any say "reorder." I just got 10 more of these for $25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Unlimited D4. In honor of "Your favorite $5 cigar" thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

this is surprisingly good. Looks like they are no longer for sale.


----------



## jw13

Was surprised. Wasn't expecting much but surprisingly good with some sweet notes to it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another 4x42 Caldwell LLtK. Late night or at least it feels late night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

BG Meyer Standard Issue Robusto
Had to have one after I pulled and packed one to send to @MidwestToker in the Rocket Launch.
Just as good as I remembered


----------



## MidwestToker

Thursday got the best of me. Headed to the cigar bar with a Cuba Libre One Churchill. Really nice with 6 months rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

WABOOM said:


> AFR-75, sublime 5x56


Nice cut. What V-cutter do you use?


----------



## UBC03

bripper said:


> Nice cut. What V-cutter do you use?


Definitely a Colibri v cutter


----------



## WABOOM

Colibri 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Oliva G madie. At least what is left.


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy

Cohiba Red Dot Robusto


----------



## loadz

Double espresso with a double espresso. Ahhh thats the stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sucker Punch from @WNYTony - not the prettiest cigar, but tasty and unique. Connie with loads of ligero filler. Tons of smoke. I dig it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Kel said:


> Oliva G madie. At least what is left.


I hate to venture off topic but good grief .... I just can't help but get distracted by your GWAR avatar every time you post. It's been over 2 decades since I've watched Phallus in Wonderland and I can only imagine that it's more ridiculous now than it was then. I even remember when it won a Grammy for best long form music video. In fact, I challenge anyone to sit down and attempt to watch the entire thing today. Good luck. The older I get the less publicly proud GWAR fans I know. Good on ya for flying the GWAR flag here on puff. It gives me a chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

From the local b&m no idea what it is but the leather and pepper are overwhelming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Definitely a Colibri v cutter





WABOOM said:


> Colibri
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You need to put this info in your signature. Lol. It seems to be a common question


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Kidvegas

Reserva Broadleaf Dang Good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Perdomo Cameroon Limited Edition thanks to @WNYTony.....


----------



## Maxh92

I can't for the life of me figure out who sent this to me. Whoever it was, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

As a noob, the challenge has been to find an acceptable cigar that is affordable enough that I don't mind smoking them without age, while I'm waiting for my better cigars to age. This is the Edmundo Limitada Alternative. They go on sale regularly for $2.25 a stick. I have been smoking them for about three months, and the construction and flavor are sufficient that I can get some enjoyment from the cigar. It's a tricky slot to fill, because the temptation is great to smoke my better cigars before their time. However, this has worked out so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007

2 year aged Liga #9.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pam64


----------



## Kidvegas

Herrera Esteli

A WTS pickup here on the forum. Smoking like a dream. One happy Puffer. Thanks @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. 

So glad another box is on the way. 
With Sierra Pale Ale

I know Tapatalk needs an update. Sorry know picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Last Call Maduro. This ones from @WNYTony. I'm glad I've got a 10er of these coming (in the natural version). Fabulous stick. The chocolate I'm getting is very nice. Smoke output is just right. Could smoke these all night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina Doble Tres - fantastic smoke !


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina Doble Tres - fantastic smoke !


Just saw those tonight at the lounge and passed for lack of knowledge.. well Puff comes through again gonna grab one tomorrow thanks @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Just saw those tonight at the lounge and passed for lack of knowledge.. well Puff comes through again gonna grab one tomorrow thanks @WNYTony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have had this Doble Tres (44 rg) and the Divine Inspiration (46 rg) and both are excellent. Supposedly the last blend Carlos Sr. did before he left us and only available to shops that meet a certain purchase level. Got one from another BOTL and it was fantastic - was shocked to find one lone box in a shop near me. I may have to buy it up before anyoe else notices it......


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Have had this Doble Tres (44 rg) and the Divine Inspiration (46 rg) and both are excellent. Supposedly the last blend Carlos Sr. did before he left us and only available to shops that meet a certain purchase level. Got one from another BOTL and it was fantastic - was shocked to find one lone box in a shop near me. I may have to buy it up before anyoe else notices it......


Didn't even know it was a Don Carlos... the fact that it was in the Fuente section should of been a dead giveaway. :hammerhead:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Didn't even know it was a Don Carlos... the fact that it was in the Fuente section should of been a dead giveaway. :hammerhead:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - only cigar they didn't put the Fuente name on


----------



## gtechva

Oliva Series G Special G Maduro

Decent little smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

With a cup of Sumatra for breakfast.


----------



## Kidvegas

A great tasting VSG from a fellow BOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Sosa Exclusive Series maduro


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> A great tasting VSG from a fellow BOTL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Fantastic smokes


----------



## Gummy Jones

From a secret Santa on another forum.


----------



## WABOOM

Corona


----------



## 10Bears

Oliva serie G natural. A bit spicy to me. Could be that it needed more rest. I liked the serie O more.


----------



## talisker10

Af best seller maduro, chocolate cocoa spice and sweet cedar, very nice


----------



## acitalianman13

Cao traviata thanks to @WNYTony


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last one from Noob Sampler Trade, thanks @WNYTony.
Pleasant smoke on the mild side.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## JimOD

The Chunky. I had been curious about this line, and finally tried one today. The hickory smoke aroma is pretty strong on the wrapper and at the foot of the cigar. However after lighting it the flavors blend and the wood smoke recedes. The fire curing seems to lend itself to leaving a lingering flavor on the palate. The flavors linger for quite some time but eventually the blended flavors go away and I was left with only the hickory smoke, which stayed with me until the next puff. After finishing the cigar the hickory smoke taste lingered on my palate for quite some time, and a hickory smoke smell lingered on my hands. It is not a cigar I would smoke again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those from a B&M that's resting. They're recommended by lots of people on here. What's the flavor profile like? I'm having a tough time waiting three months to try it!


----------



## Maxh92

I got mine from the WTS section on here. This one has 18 months rest on it. I'm getting a very smooth chocolate earthiness, followed by a nice spice/pepper on the finish. It's a fantastic stick. This is the first one that I've ever had. I would definitely recommend them. Granted - I'm not an expert at picking up flavors, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

DeNobili with my pops. To avoid him calling me a douche, no pics.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Undercrown toro at the crawfish cookoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Fresh rolled maduro from Palma cigars in Denver. Nice lounge with cigars rolled in-house as well as a moderately stocked humidor. NCAA in the tv and a bar to boot.


----------



## 10Bears

Oliva - Connecticut. Real light, flavorful. Physically light in feel and colour. Not what I'm used to, but good none the less.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Not good. That is all.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Not good. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Nice..a review I can relate to

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

UBC03 said:


> Nice..a review I can relate to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol. I can't really get into the nuanced review thing. I just don't have the pallet for it. But I Know a good smoke when I have one and that one ain't.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Lol. I can't really get into the nuanced review thing. I just don't have the pallet for it. But I Know a good smoke when I have one and that one ain't.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Exactly..My reviews are good, bad, never again.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Churchill torpedo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw, Quick Draw petit corona
Full bodied, in your face spicy firecracker


----------



## WABOOM

I'm actually ashamed of myself for waiting so long to try one of these.


----------



## WNYTony

Arrington Vineyards Double W - another fine stick from Crowned Heads
This one sent to me by @Maxh92 Thank you sir


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Aquitaine 4 x 44rg. Tasty!

With A&W. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Number 3 for today! Definitely a slow burner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## poppajon75

No pics but, I had an AB 90+ 2nd yesterday. Ended up cutting the foot off twice to put it out. We rode 299.2 miles throughout the Panhandle stopping at 10 different American Legion posts. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Late last night Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto with a Sierra Nevada Extra IPA


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> Corona


How was the Corojo wrapper on this stick? I generally like Corojo, but haven't tried it on the Aurora line yet. With Corojo wrappers, I like them best on sticks with RGs between 44 & 50. The unique flavor of Corojo wrappers tend to get lost on larger RGs, IMO.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


By now, most on here know my love affair with Ramon Bueso cigars. What is your take?


----------



## ivandrocco

Nice Hudson Bay courtesy of @Maxh92 for my first spring fishing trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

gtechva said:


> Late last night Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto with a Sierra Nevada Extra IPA


Love the nubber! That's my speed right there! Actually I use a scratch awl, but you get the point. LOL, and if one ever gets plugged or has a tight draw, I break out the drill and practice my surgical skills. :laugh2:


----------



## Maxh92

ivandrocco said:


> Nice Hudson Bay courtesy of @Maxh92 for my first spring fishing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it. I think I have 1 or two of those left. May have to try one again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Man O' War Puro Authentico......


----------



## LeatherNeck

@ivandrocco, how much rest did you have on that Hudson? I've got one that's in nap time now. (only 3 months)


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> How was the Corojo wrapper on this stick? I generally like Corojo, but haven't tried it on the Aurora line yet. With Corojo wrappers, I like them best on sticks with RGs between 44 & 50. The unique flavor of Corojo wrappers tend to get lost on larger RGs, IMO.


I think they are excellent. Nice clean woody, and spicy profile.


----------



## ivandrocco

LeatherNeck said:


> @ivandrocco, how much rest did you have on that Hudson? I've got one that's in nap time now. (only 3 months)


Ask @Maxh92!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Churchhill


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> By now, most on here know my love affair with Ramon Bueso cigars. What is your take?


They are good, one of my goto gars for a constant smoke and you can't beat the price.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2K-King

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Selection Maduro 6x60 
Very nice cigar, came it in a sampler pack at my local smoke shop. Didn't really have great expectations but I loved it. Definitely going on my "buy again" list.

Very smooth but tasty!


----------



## JimOD

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to believe you caught those. That's the ugliest fly I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

VSG from September 2013,


----------



## Maxh92

ivandrocco said:


> Ask @Maxh92!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say it had about 4.5 months on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wrestlemania 33 tonight. 7 hours of wrestling and then probably regret when its over but hey it's an annual tradition here. These 3 sticks probably won't be enough so I may grab another later tonight.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> By now, most on here know my love affair with Ramon Bueso cigars. What is your take?


No better bang for the buck, imo. @StogieNinja mentioned them in a "cheap smokes" type thread, so I bought a sampler. Then I hawked the auctions until I got some for right at $2 a stick. Can't be beat.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fished through the grab-box and pulled out this monster from @Rondo. I figured a big smoke would take up more time = less work around the yard on a Sunday.


----------



## StogieNinja

LeatherNeck said:


> By now, most on here know my love affair with Ramon Bueso cigars. What is your take?


The regular Genesis is a bit one dimensional, but the Genesis Habano is the best bargain stick on the market, IMHO. I shouldn't have talked about them, they've exploded in popularity and are harder to get a decent price. I was getting them for $2 shipped initially.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This is a pretty good pairing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rondo said:


> Nub Cameroon
> 
> View attachment 112193


Nice, what kind of grill is that?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From @curmudgeonista Rocket launch 
Better than Warped and could say nice. But to a seasoned smoker it could be a rocket. Thanks for the sample.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Padron never disappoints

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridenemwild

Perdomo Habano Corjo robusto








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

stogiepuffer said:


> nice, what kind of grill is that?


----------



## Semper Noctem

2011 Padron Anniversary


----------



## scott1256ca

padron 4000
Little too peppery the first 1/3, but turned into a very nice cigar. I think I liked it more than the padron 1926 #35 I had last week. This was in the humidor about a 6 weeks.
ortega wild bunch fast eddie. First third was the best. Got a little rougher after that. Still liked it. 2 mo. in humi. Think it could have used a couple more months, but you never know until you try.


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel Uncut and my beloved Cardinals. Great stick. Not much pepper, which surprised me. But lots of sweet cedar. Some cocoa. Reminds me a bit of a Tat 10 Year, honestly. I'm eager to know what these will taste like with more time.










Nice ash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Semper Noctem said:


> 2011 Padron Anniversary


6 years later did it have much kick to it still?


----------



## Semper Noctem

Gummy Jones said:


> 6 years later did it have much kick to it still?


None at all. It was very smooth, and very tasty.


----------



## 10Bears

Oliva V last one in the sampler. I like the serie 'V' Melanio and Melanio Maduro. I hope that I can be good friends with this one.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Semper Noctem said:


> None at all. It was very smooth, and very tasty.


not sure if that is a good thing but maybe I'm misunderstanding you

smooth is great and tasty is great but I like that the anniversaries are usually a touch stronger

I have found them to be pretty nice after a short acclimation and out to ~2 years

I havent had any older than that and was wondering if they start to lose something as they are already aged


----------



## Semper Noctem

Gummy Jones said:


> not sure if that is a good thing but maybe I'm misunderstanding you
> 
> smooth is great and tasty is great but I like that the anniversaries are usually a touch stronger
> 
> I have found them to be pretty nice after a short acclimation and out to ~2 years
> 
> I havent had any older than that and was wondering if they start to lose something as they are already aged


I think I'm may have another one in the humi. I'd be happy to send one your way.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Semper Noctem said:


> I think I'm may have another one in the humi. I'd be happy to send one your way.


thats very kind of you but i think it would be best if you smoke it and post a few tasting notes for posterity instead :grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Pilón from @mariod. Very nice stick. Different in many respects from the other CAOs that I've had. A nice cedar-y tobacco flavor profile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Maxh92 said:


> CAO Pilón from @mariod. Very nice stick. Different in many respects from the other CAOs that I've had. A nice cedar-y tobacco flavor profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great cigar. Top 3 for CAO, imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

MidwestToker said:


> Great cigar. Top 3 for CAO, imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm enjoying it. My only complaint is the smoke time. I don't generally smoke Churchill's - So, I'm sitting out here with the dog and she is ready to go in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwell Yellow Cake


----------



## MidwestToker

Now an El Rey del Mundo Reserva Nicaragua. Never gotten this much fruit from a cigar. Dried cherries. Awesome. The result of months of rest. This is an underrated NC arm of a Cuban brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Finally able to get out on the golf course this year. Took along a Recluse Amadeus Toro for the front nine.



The back side smoke was a Padron 3000 courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE - another great smoke.

Tonight it's a Viaje Chiquito from my buddy @tjhemp 
What a great smoke. Thanks Tracy - truly a treat !


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> CAO Pilón from @mariod. Very nice stick. Different in many respects from the other CAOs that I've had. A nice cedar-y tobacco flavor profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know much about this cigar, so I looked it up and found this. Interesting read...
Can we see some ID? | CAO Cigars


----------



## JimOD

Debonaire Maduro Robusto. They stamp the inside of the band when they are made. I like the transparency, I like the cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Guerilla Warfare by Viva Republica

A surprisingly nice little smoke. And a bargain at $5 too!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AB Nica Puro. Another from our Canadian brother @Yukoner

I don't smoke a lot of AB. And I'm pleasantly surprised how good this is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Custom Roll









Avo 90th Perfecto









Maxamar Davidoff Anniversary side by side comparison of boxed Release vs. prerelease.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Custom Roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo 90th Perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxamar Davidoff Anniversary side by side comparison of boxed Release vs. prerelease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite part of Monday's..

That custom roll is one hell of a commuter stick. Damn how long is your drive?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday I tried a Caldwell, Funfetti. It was a nice quite sweet smoke with notes of vanilla. I can see why the "yellow cake" name was given to the original blend as this is reminiscent of that flavor.

Today I am a third into an Herrera Esteli, corona gorda. Quite nice nice ROTT and I got some more to age and see how they improve.


----------



## php007

UBC03 said:


> My favorite part of Monday's..
> 
> That custom roll is one hell of a commuter stick. Damn how long is your drive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


About an hour.


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> About an hour.


Whatcha do with the 4"s of cigar you have left.. Damn thing looked like a wiffle ball bat.

Anyway, great pics.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## scott1256ca

@php007
Damn! That is a lot of cigars for a day. Do you have any *other *spare time?


----------



## UBC03

scott1256ca said:


> @php007
> Damn! That is a lot of cigars for a day. Do you have any *other *spare time?


That's what I'm sayin..quantity and quality .. It's my favorite Monday posting. I love seeing a guy livin well. You definitely have that down pat @php007. Enjoy life while you can. Tomorrow's not guaranteed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Diesel Wicked ... another gift ... wonderful for what I was able to consume. 10 minutes in I got rained out. Weather around here is supposed to turn Hellish in another couple of hours. I thought I could get in a quick stogie before that happened ... not so. Mother nature won.

Hello again to all my ol' buddies.

CT


----------



## php007

UBC03 said:


> That's what I'm sayin..quantity and quality .. It's my favorite Monday posting. I love seeing a guy livin well. You definitely have that down pat @*php007*. Enjoy life while you can. Tomorrow's not guaranteed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I only smoke 2 days out of the week, Mondays and Thursdays. Only smoke in the car once in a while.


----------



## UBC03

WinsorHumidors said:


> Diesel Wicked ... another gift ... wonderful for what I was able to consume. 10 minutes in I got rained out. Weather around here is supposed to turn Hellish in another couple of hours. I thought I could get in a quick stogie before that happened ... not so. Mother nature won.
> 
> Hello again to all my ol' buddies.
> 
> CT


Good to see ya.

Mother nature ALWAYS wins.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

What did I smoke today?
A rack of loin back pork ribs, a tri tip, some bacon wrapped jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese and cheddar, some baked beans, and a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cure. Now it's time for lunch.


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## csk415

George007 said:


> San Lotano Maduro


How was it? Picked one up from my B&M last week.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Little Red Dot while ribs cook.


----------



## Gummy Jones

NightFish said:


> What did I smoke today?
> A rack of loin back pork ribs, a tri tip, some bacon wrapped jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese and cheddar, some baked beans, and a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cure. Now it's time for lunch.


:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## LeatherNeck

@NightFish, great just freakin wonderful! Not only was I envious before of the cee-gars you showcase, but you are a dang grill master too?! 
:banghead::bowdown:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads, Mason Dixon, Northern


----------



## poppajon75

Wish I could.

While everyone's taking cover from the wind, rain and, lightening I'm getting ready to pull some overtime.


----------



## George007

csk415 said:


> How was it? Picked one up from my B&M last week.


They are a very reliable smoke. Easy on the wallet and well made. You can buy one and puff it that day with no aging needed.


----------



## csk415

This is quite the different smoke. Leaves a heavy roasted flavor. One of those things everybody should try for the hell of it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Charity as we have come home. 5 days of 3 smokes per day has played a little havoc on my sinuses.

Still great times in the greater Orlando area. Yesterday I had RoMa Craft Aquitaine, an Oliva Connie Reserve and a Caldwell LLtK. Fun days.

Back to reality now but I can deal with 60F days now that the rains have passed.

Loved both Semi-Final games in the NCAA tournament. That Gonzaga-SC game was amazing. I was bummed that the Ducks took way too many poorly set up 3 point shots. The Tar Heels are just to good off the glass to win when so many misses happened but the Ducks still kept it worth watching until the buzzer sounded.

Tonight should be interesting to say the least. I'm pulling for the Bulldogs.

I'm so happy to have access to my Modus tool. 









Another box of RoMa Craft Intemperance Charities were waiting on my doorstep. Not a bad welcome home, and I won $135 in a raffle that will end up going to the vet as my dog played a little too rough and has a good sized gash on his side. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> This is quite the different smoke. Leaves a heavy roasted flavor. One of those things everybody should try for the hell of it.


Hate em..to me they tasted like burnt ends..not good burnt ends but the hard charcoal textured burnt ends. And it stuck with me, which made it worse.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my favourite little non CC. AFSS and of course a craft beer.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> My favorite part of Monday's..
> 
> That custom roll is one hell of a commuter stick. Damn how long is your drive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha, I could do my taxes on that thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Selection.....


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Hate em..to me they tasted like burnt ends..not good burnt ends but the hard charcoal textured burnt ends. And it stuck with me, which made it worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Your right about the burnt end flavor. Reminds me of meat smoked way to heavy in mesquite. Miller lite helped cleanse the mouth. Ate some chocolate right after and it seemed to help.


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> Hate em..to me they tasted like burnt ends..not good burnt ends but the hard charcoal textured burnt ends. And it stuck with me, which made it worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I thought I was gonna love the KFC because I love Denobili's, but the KFC didn't have the same effect on me. I guess I'll save money and smoke Denobili's.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Your right about the burnt end flavor. Reminds me of meat smoked way to heavy in mesquite. Miller lite helped cleanse the mouth. Ate some chocolate right after and it seemed to help.


Just wondering what other people thought..My taste buds took a dirt nap long ago and the taste was rough for me..couldn't imagine if I had one of those sensitive pallets yunz guys talk about..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Hate em..to me they tasted like burnt ends..not good burnt ends but the hard charcoal textured burnt ends. And it stuck with me, which made it worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Great Review... lol.. :beerchug:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Great Review... lol.. :beerchug:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Just needs some BBQ sauce


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Just wondering what other people thought..My taste buds took a dirt nap long ago and the taste was rough for me..couldn't imagine if I had one of those sensitive pallets yunz guys talk about..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I like them. I have one or two left hiding somewhere......


----------



## Kidvegas

Balmoral Añejo XO Torpedo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> I thought I was gonna love the KFC because I love Denobili's, but the KFC didn't have the same effect on me. I guess I'll save money and smoke Denobili's.


I was thinking the same thing. The 5X56 is a little big for this smoke. Maybe a smaller size might be better. But like you I'll stick to a DeNobili.



UBC03 said:


> Just wondering what other people thought..My taste buds took a dirt nap long ago and the taste was rough for me..couldn't imagine if I had one of those sensitive pallets yunz guys talk about..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's a acquired flavor for sure. I tried it, thought it was okay but probably won't buy another one.


----------



## WABOOM

My god this is a pepper bomb. It's not for me. The draw is as open as a PVC pipe. I'm at the halfway point. I prefer the '64.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

A very nice custom roll on the porch with a coffee and the wife while we watch the kid play in this excellent weather. Talk about a good way to spend some time before my Astros opening day game. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked my first cigar since about December or so. An Illusione Fume D'Amour. It was alright. But I think I'll stick with the Rothechildes. This one gave me a headache on a full stomach and soda + candy.


----------



## JimOD

Good cigar. It was a 60 RG which is too big for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JimOD said:


> Good cigar. It was a 60 RG which is too big for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Having trouble unhinging your jaw..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> My god this is a pepper bomb. It's not for me. The draw is as open as a PVC pipe. I'm at the halfway point. I prefer the '64.


what kind of age do you have on that cigar?
have you tried the maduros?

I wouldnt classify any of the 26s I've had (nat and mad) as pepper bombs and wonder if the draw issues changed their profile?


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> My god this is a pepper bomb. It's not for me. The draw is as open as a PVC pipe. I'm at the halfway point. I prefer the '64.


We have the same thoughts on this cigar. I so love the 1964 Annie, but I just don't enjoy the 1926, at all. I was disappointed after spending so much on a few occasions. I just stick to the 1964 Annie torpedos when I want a good padrón.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Time to celebrate my Astros first win of the season with this Tatuaje TAA 2016.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Murcias Especial Corona Gorda


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

WNYTony said:


> Murcias Especial Corona Gorda


I swear I thought that said 'murica when I first looked at it. Lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Gummy Jones said:


> what kind of age do you have on that cigar?
> have you tried the maduros?
> 
> I wouldnt classify any of the 26s I've had (nat and mad) as pepper bombs and wonder if the draw issues changed their profile?


I don't know about the age on it. I bought it on Saturday from a b&m at 66%. It was the most peppery cigar I've ever smoked. Not luxurious at all.


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> I don't know about the age on it. I bought it on Saturday from a b&m at 66%. It was the most peppery cigar I've ever smoked. Not luxurious at all.


that sounds hideous

I have found the draw and construction on all anniversaries to be flawless

I'm sorry that was your experience as those and the mads are my favorite although, due to cost, I smoke more 64s than 26s (by far)

the only cigar I've almost put out due to too much pepper was a ruination on ~2 months rest. but I have found that after ~2 years they really mellow out imo.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

WABOOM said:


> I thought I was gonna love the KFC because I love Denobili's, but the KFC didn't have the same effect on me. I guess I'll save money and smoke Denobili's.


Any denobili you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Had to see what they were all about. Pretty good smoke! Went great with Dr.pepper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kyle Nugent said:


> Any denobili you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Denobili Toscana Long. Cut in half. They are cheap. They are rough and one dimensional, but they very flavorful Super duper satisfying. Just dont expect a premium. They are kinda like the hooker of cigars.


----------



## awk6898

The GF and I went up to the Franklin Institute in Philly to see the Jurassic World Exhibit and then stopped by McFaddens Pub at the ball park to catch the last few innings of the Phillies season opener. Smoked a Satori on the way home while the GF had some flavored Tatiana. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## ebnash

CLE Prieto in Toro. From a recent box purchase. These are at 5 weeks and burning good, but still need time to be as good as I remember at the lounge.


----------



## scott1256ca

> I don't know about the age on it. I bought it on Saturday from a b&m at 66%. It was the most peppery cigar I've ever smoked. Not luxurious at all.


I can't tell just by looking. Was that the 80th you had mentioned in another thread? That's a pricey stick to wind up not liking it. You should see what I'd be paying for one here at a B&M.


----------



## pwaggs

Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva. I'll be going back for more of these. Nice.


----------



## WABOOM

scott1256ca said:


> I can't tell just by looking. Was that the 80th you had mentioned in another thread? That's a pricey stick to wind up not liking it. You should see what I'd be paying for one here at a B&M.


No just the regular '26


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Quite possibly the best tasting cigar I've ever had!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Quite possibly the best tasting cigar I've ever had!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Now that's saying something.


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wow. Now that's saying something.


Seriously bro! I'm beyond impressed with how perfectly blended this cigar is. The fact it's been resting at 67% for a long time I'm sure helps.. but damn i might need a second job to keep a few of these stocked away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

RB Project with 6 months. I'm going buy a box and not touch them for this long. They're amazing with this much rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I've been sitting on this thing a long time Kid. You've inspired me to break it out.


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I've been sitting on this thing a long time Kid. You've inspired me to break it out.


That looks AMAZING ! Your in for a real treat bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

About a third of the way in. Ash just dropped at about 3 inches. Very unique and very good. I see what you are saying Kid. A real earthiness, leathery, a kind of, (hate to say it), Cuban twang. Some nuttiness. Hard to describe, I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> RB Project with 6 months. I'm going buy a box and not touch them for this long. They're amazing with this much rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ramon makes a great stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> RB Project with 6 months. I'm going buy a box and not touch them for this long. They're amazing with this much rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Habano is awesome with six months as well.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

First one of these from a BOTL for the super bowl squares.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I've already been smoking this for 20 minutes and its only down half an inch. Oh Boy :surprise:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. This was one of those super crazy days that sucks money and emotions from you besides having the big winds and strange weather as well. My dog had emergency surgery, but is okay.

I rearranged my cigars, breaking in a new tupperdor. I found a box of Illusione Ultra No.9, and while thicker than I usually go to these days, I am once again realizing what a genius Don Dion is and am loving this long 56rg monster. Illusione is such a great marque. I wish I had more money to have partaken in last weeks sakes.

With water, while a corned beef simmers in a crock pot inside.










This stick is full flavored, but not overpowering, with many flavors. Is it worth the $12.50, I paid retail for when buying the box, only time will tell. But I think I'm over most Padrón, when it comes to great Nica cigars. I love me a 1964Annie torpedo, but there are so many other great Nica sticks. There is also a time and a place for large rg cigars. One of them is now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Punch corojo in the April snow. This was a good tasty smoke with the corojo flavor. The sun came out enough to warm things up for me to enjoy this with no jacket needed. Got some good exercise shoveling and cleaning up broken tree limbs.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

blackrabbit said:


> Punch corojo in the April snow. This was a good tasty smoke with the corojo flavor. The sun came out enough to warm things up for me to enjoy this with no jacket needed. Got some good exercise shoveling and cleaning up broken tree limbs.


My balls just shriveled seeing that snow...
82F here today.


----------



## MidwestToker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The Habano is awesome with six months as well.


Yeah I've been wanting to try both the Habano and the Olancho. I've heard nothing but good things! It's just so hard to wait that long.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This Ultra No.9 is excellent! Nub worthy and box-worthy even with the high sticker price. Modus time and yes, I have had a few glasses of red wine while cooking my corned beef. It's been a crazy day. 









Sorry that I have no flash on the tablet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

blackrabbit said:


> Punch corojo in the April snow. This was a good tasty smoke with the corojo flavor. The sun came out enough to warm things up for me to enjoy this with no jacket needed. Got some good exercise shoveling and cleaning up broken tree limbs.


Little envious of your smoking scenery. Wish I had that to see from my porch.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gumby-cr said:


> I've already been smoking this for 20 minutes and its only down half an inch. Oh Boy


Sounds like a good problem to have


----------



## WABOOM

corona larga 6x46


----------



## Gummy Jones

Seems warm enough


----------



## Gummy Jones

Let's try this again


----------



## csk415

Not to bad. Slow burner with decent smoke. Draw is a little snug but not horrible.


----------



## Yukoner

Kidvegas said:


> AB Nica Puro. Another from our Canadian brother @Yukoner
> 
> I don't smoke a lot of AB. And I'm pleasantly surprised how good this is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall admit - I have NEVER had an AB :serious:


----------



## Maxh92

Perdomo in a dive bar in Huntsville. Only place I could find to have a beer and smoke a stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Yukoner said:


> I shall admit - I have NEVER had an AB :serious:


It's a good product.


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> I shall admit - I have NEVER had an AB :serious:


AB Prensado was one of the first smokes to get me into cigars. AB has some good smokes. Worth trying.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tiger Kitty Sharp Claws


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 112705
> 
> 
> Tiger Kitty Sharp Claws


Color Project?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Color Project?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed! I'm a big fan of BLTC.


----------



## WNYTony

Only time for a Tat PCR tonight but it's well worth it !


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Gumby-cr said:


> I've already been smoking this for 20 minutes and its only down half an inch. Oh Boy :surprise:


This is one of my all time favorite cigars. Flat out excellent!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yes indeed! I'm a big fan of BLTC.


Me also. Although I've not tried any of the Color Project yet, definitely on the radar. Basically been sticking with the main label BLTC, have you tried Bishop's Blend? By far my favorite offering from them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

These Corojo BXP's are really growing on me. Highly recommend for you full throttle junkies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Me also. Although I've not tried any of the Color Project yet, definitely on the radar. Basically been sticking with the main label BLTC, have you tried Bishop's Blend? By far my favorite offering from them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I haven't gotten around to the BB yet, I've been working thru the Last Rites and Deliverance.
The TKSC was from Sept, still a bit green IMO. I picked that one because I thought being a smallish robo it would be a relatively short smoke, I was wrong, just over two hours


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> These Corojo BXP's are really growing on me. Highly recommend for you full throttle junkies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm,


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> These Corojo BXP's are really growing on me. Highly recommend for you full throttle junkies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that stick but don't get it bxp. I've found over the years I'm not really into box pressed smokes. I like things that roll in my hand and, unfortunately, found the draw a bit stiffer which I'm not a huge fan of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Catching up from yesterday... Did 3...

T52 Toro ROTT,

diesel perfecto maduro

Caldwell midnight express with a cheeky monkey blonde ale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> I really like that stick but don't get it bxp. I've found over the years I'm not really into box pressed smokes. I like things that roll in my hand and, unfortunately, found the draw a bit stiffer which I'm not a huge fan of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unfortunate about the draw problems. This being only the second one I've tried and both being B&M purchases within the last couple days. The draw seems great IMO.

Of course now ya got me wanting to try the different roll. For scientific purposes of course. :grin2:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

are those pics on 18831 and 18832 coming up for you guys?


----------



## StillPuffin

Came up for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gummy Jones said:


> are those pics on 18831 and 18832 coming up for you guys?


Nope. Send me that Padron and I'll happily takes pictures of it being smoked and post them.


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Nope. Send me that Padron and I'll happily takes pictures of it being smoked and post them.


You should also remind him we're environmentally conscious around here..save the packing paper and bubble wrap. 9 more cigars will keep that Padron from rolling around..just trying to help save the planet one shipment at a time.

         

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Starting the day with an el centurion h2kct . Great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Gummy Jones said:


> are those pics on 18831 and 18832 coming up for you guys?


Yes


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje TAA 2016. Phone is charging so no pic sorry.


----------



## NightFish

Padron 3000 Maduro and nice cup of coffee on the deck. Enjoying it down to the nub on a nice peaceful morning in the redwoods while watching the swallows play in the air above my lawn.
Happy Birthday to me! I can't think of a better excuse to buy myself a box of Padrons.
Life is good.


----------



## UBC03

Happy Birthday buddy..Enjoy YOUR day.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Happy Birthday NightFish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have really become a non-fan of AF lately. Not because their cigars suck, but because they are overrated, overpriced and as you try all of the great cigars available out there, you just start to feel silly at having spent time and money on Fuente. I'll be exclude the Chateau series from this.

I bought a top of the line AF sampler about 2 years ago.

My first Opus X was nice, I liked the fruit but really hadn't tasted many cigars with that fruit profile, and now I know where to buy if I'm jonesing for that.

I've like my Hemingway's, but they need tons of rest.

Today I pulled this Opus X Fuente Fuente to enjoy and sure it's good. Almost GOF-like with some fruit a good amount of white pepper. Nice draw, consistent burn but again not really in that best of the best category that Opus X and top Fuentes seem to get in many a NC fan's mind. A touch of clove and allspice too, just to be fair.

It's good, but for a $20 stick, I could find so many others, and the kicker is that the other brands go on sale all the time.

Anyhow her is the Opus X FF with an iced cola. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

> I've like my Hemingway's, but they need tons of rest.


Funny that you say this because I've been wondering about it lately.
How much rest would you say a Hemingway needs to reach it's full potential?


----------



## StillPuffin

I'd have to agree. While less experience on my end, I've still found myself a bit disgruntled every time dig out one of the Don Carlos reserva. It's good but always feel I could have had something as good or better for less. 

Not picking up any AF for awhile unless there is a really good sale going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> You should also remind him we're environmentally conscious around here..save the packing paper and bubble wrap. 9 more cigars will keep that Padron from rolling around..just trying to help save the planet one shipment at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


i will have to put a lot more than that in the large flat rate box to keep that padron from rattling all over the place


----------



## NightFish

> Not picking up any AF for awhile unless there is a really good sale going.


FUENTE'S BEST UP TO 30% OFF?.Hemingway, Classic, more



> So I have really become a non-fan of AF lately. Not because their cigars suck, but because they are overrated, overpriced and as you try all of the great cigars available out there, you just start to feel silly at having spent time and money on Fuente.


One positive thing I've noticed about Fuente is that the construction is always flawless. I was reminded of this earlier today when I saw a Hemingway Work of Art lying next to a Padron 3000 in my humi. The Hemingway was beautiful and the Padron was ugly ass heck. The Padron had huge veins on the wrapper, a sloppy cap, and almost looked dirty. Fortunately, the Padron smoked like a dream and the appearance didn't bother me a bit. That rustic look is actually starting to really grow on me.


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> i will have to put a lot more than that in the large flat rate box to keep that padron from rattling all over the place


LARGE flat rate..go big or go home, right

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

When your mail call shows up and the label says 2012! Can't wait to get one fired up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

H Upmann double eagle out on the deck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

NightFish said:


> Funny that you say this because I've been wondering about it lately.
> 
> How much rest would you say a Hemingway needs to reach it's full potential?


I think that the Hemingway taste best at at least 2+ years but still get disappointed every now and again. I have a box of Signatures resting which was my very first box purchase.

If you take a RoMa Craft and a good Fuente and smoke them side by side or one after another, you will find that the less expensive RC burns just as even and cleanly almost every time. RCs don't seem to need more than a couple of months to taste great. Sometimes just a few weeks.

When the humidity is right La Palina, RC and most Illusione as well as most Caldwell offerings look and burn do nicely and have such great tastes.

I just don't buy AF any more unless there are no other alternatives.

In Orlando at Nora's Sugar shack, she had aged AF along with almost every major Nica marque minus Illusione snd RC. I decided to grab an Oliva because I was in a Connie wrapper mood, but there choice of aged My Father and JdN had me in that walk in for quite a while, before deciding.

I had a 10 pack of RC Aquitaine and some Intemperance Charity at the house along with some Caldwell LLtK and a couple of Mombacho. To say I mused at the AF offerings and their sky high prices, was correct, but I was only looking more for that oddity factor.

If I was to spend big bucks on a smoke that wasn't a CC, my $$ would go towards a Davidoff, or perhaps a Padrón 1964 Annie torpedo, but I am weening away from Padrón too. So many great sticks that can be found. I don't smoke Davidoff any more even though I respect them.

At the final third of my Opus X FF and there hasn't been much change or any added complexity to justify buying another. It's too bad, but I guess it's all part of that learning curve in finding those particular marques that really have you loving a stick/or a marque. Fuente just doesn't do it for me these days.

The one thing I can attest to is the serious amount of smoke that AF sticks put out. Does this justify the cost? Nope.

Well this Opus X might not even get to the nub. For a $20+ smoke that's just wrong.










I think I'll start a separate thread on over rated cigars so we. An discuss this further. This stick does have a ton of pepper, but I can get that in almost every Honduran out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Got tired of playing with that H. Uppman went and grabbed another one. That one was so tight.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gurkha Black Ops Rubicon. Started off great, let's see how that goes...


----------



## poppajon75

One of my all time favorites. Definitely top 5. The iced mocha/ hot chocolate cold draw is something I haven't seen from any other cigar.


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> RB Project with 6 months. I'm going buy a box and not touch them for this long. They're amazing with this much rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think they're about the best bang for the buck out there. You can occasionally pick them up on cbid for $10 a fiver. I got 7 or 9 five packs the last time I bid on them.....


----------



## StillPuffin

poppajon75 said:


> One of my all time favorites. Definitely top 5. The iced mocha/ hot chocolate cold draw is something I haven't seen from any other cigar.


I'm there with you. I had a sampler that was amazing so a box followed. I didn't expect to enjoy them as much as I did.

I still favor the mf le bijou 1922 but they are great smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

StillPuffin said:


> I'm there with you. I had a sampler that was amazing so a box followed. I didn't expect to enjoy them as much as I did.
> 
> I still favor the mf le bijou 1922 but they are great smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the Le Bijou but, if it's anywhere near the same neighborhood I need to drop by the B&M to pick one up. Thanks!


----------



## MidwestToker

JR Alt Cohiba Behike #5

I know it's marketing and some people will fall for the idea that this might taste like a Cohiba, but I wish they didn't. This is tasty bundle cigar with some rest. Just brand it as that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

La Aroma de Cuba - Mi Amor

No Date, but I'd say but it has some time on it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> La Aroma de Cuba - Mi Amor
> 
> No Date, but I'd say but it has some time on it.


Did @OneStrangeOne bomb you that stick? Lol


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> Did @OneStrangeOne bomb you that stick? Lol


This picture is in honor of him, but I looked back and got it indirectly from @Mounivong


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> JR Alt Cohiba Behike #5
> 
> I know it's marketing and some people will fall for the idea that this might taste like a Cohiba, but I wish they didn't. This is tasty bundle cigar with some rest. Just brand it as that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 5 of those I got in a bundle, look forward to trying one now:grin2:

In the same bundle I received 5 JR Alt Montechristo No. 2 which I liked a lot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

poppajon75 said:


> One of my all time favorites. Definitely top 5. The iced mocha/ hot chocolate cold draw is something I haven't seen from any other cigar.


Good to see you found enough time to enjoy one!


----------



## Kidvegas

Neya F8 Typhoon by Duran.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## scott1256ca

2nd one of these. Part of a sampler. About 3 mo. on this. Much better than the first (6 wks) but still not great.
A dog walker (not rocket) at best. Something to smoke while walking the dog.


----------



## scott1256ca

Kidvegas said:


> Neya F8 Typhoon by Duran.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You smoke a VERY broad range of cigars. Do you smoke the same thing twice?


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

My lawn mowing stick this afternoon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Undercrown Gran Toro. Not bad but maybe I'm just having an off day.

With Yeungling and an ice water back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

scott1256ca said:


> You smoke a VERY broad range of cigars. Do you smoke the same thing twice?


 About 3yrs into this hobby and I'm still like a fat kid in a cake factory. So many blends, shapes and sizes not to mention fillers and wrappers! All the diffrent companies coming out it's hard not to want to try them all.

Of course i have my sticks i purchase by the box, but if i only smoked those how much fun would it be?

Singles are where it's at for me at the moment as i haphazardly try to truly develop my pallet, with the occasional 5pk or 10er mixed in. It's just more fun this way IMO. Besides you never know if your gonna dig it until ya try one!

Keep it smokie bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> I have 5 of those I got in a bundle, look forward to trying one now:grin2:
> 
> In the same bundle I received 5 JR Alt Montechristo No. 2 which I liked a lot


I prefer the Alt Hoyo Piramide to the Cohiba. Those are a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

If I could go back in time, I would buy a lot more of these. They are no longer for sale. I'm starting to think that the reason 5 Vegas discontinued them is because it is actually too good of a cigar compared to rest of their line. This cigar has a year on it and it is fantastic.


----------



## Dentedcan

Got this in a sampler, not bad but not on a re-buy standing either.
















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano The Bull, From 8-13


----------



## Gummy Jones

2.5 yr old la aroma de cuba and a yeungling 

I should be in bed.


----------



## WNYTony

Picked up this Alec Bradley Nica Puro because I'd never had it and do like a nice Rosado wrap. 
But sadly I only let it sit 3-4 weeks and it's still really wet and not smoking all that well. 
May have to grab another and revisit much further down the road.

Edit: Gotta say that this really picked up nicely after that first third and has turned out to be a pretty good smoke that I will be trying again.



And before someone asks - not my pooch in the background. That's Otis and a buddy on another forum always gets him in the pic and my wife loves bulldogs.


----------



## Steve C.

*Aging Room, Bin #1*

Had one of these tonight, that rested since 08/15. Best smoke I've had in quite some time. I'm not good with the descriptions, but it was complex and delicious. This line was on a good sale a few weeks ago, but I didn't go for it since I already have way too many cigars.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## StillPuffin

Starting the day with a Caldwell savages piramide










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Wednesday's are very rare for me but this evening was to raise money for CFCF.

Warped Reina first release 









All Out Kings









Aged Opus X with some Macallan 









Opus X PL









Ended with this sexy woman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

A bonus round of cigar [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## loadz

First time for me. Not bad so far. Recommended by a friend .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

loadz said:


> First time for me. Not bad so far. Recommended by a friend .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks like a baton
dont hurt yourself


----------



## loadz

Gummy Jones said:


> that looks like a baton
> 
> dont hurt yourself


Lool that baton went straight to my head 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Don carlos. One of my usuals. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

6-50, It's ok but won't buy more. I've had better Quesada's.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Tatuaje Skinny Monster Drac......
From the box that a fine BOTL sent me...


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina Mr. Sam. With Yuengling. 









Not a flavor bomb but smooth and enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Belias Artes,


----------



## StillPuffin

Been a long day. Went for the aquitaine. @Kidvegas - think you warned me might end up with a box of these. The first one didn't really do much for me. The 2nd and 3rd have been great. Starting to think you may be right.

I will continue my investigation with the sticks left in the 5er 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> Been a long day. Went for the aquitaine. @Kidvegas - think you warned me might end up with a box of these. The first one didn't really do much for me. The 2nd and 3rd have been great. Starting to think you may be right.
> 
> I will continue my investigation with the sticks left in the 5er
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol..can't say i didn't warn ya!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

*Oliva Serie O Churchill*

Stopped in at a local lounge today as I finished up work early today. This is the 2nd one I've smoked from the same lounge and same box. I can't say I really enjoyed the 2nd as much as the 1st. This one seemed pretty harsh most of the way through. It may be my spring allergies affecting taste as they've been rearing their ugly head this week...


----------



## NormH3

Alec Bradley Tempus Natural picked up at my local favorite B&M.


----------



## blackrabbit

Today I tried the Warfighter 50 cal that I got in the Noob PIF. It looked good with a great wrap, but the construction was wonky. It started off with a little pepper and I thought it was going to wicked strong. However, the pepper died down and it got a semi sweet kindy milky chalky flavor that was not bad but nor super great in my opinion. The strength was there but it did not kill me. Also it got tar buildup on the end, but with the torpedo tip and my colibri V cutter It stayed down in the groove and out of my mouth. I did recut it to get rid of the buidup. I think I will always use the V cutter on pointed tips as it works great. Overall it was still a nice smooth pretty enjoyable cigar but I would not buy them.

Yesterday I had the Aging Room maduro. It had good multiple flavors but was a little wonky too.


----------



## WABOOM

1495, robusto.


----------



## Ridenemwild

Joya Red. First time smoking this stick. Enjoying it very much








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chilling in the hot tub. It's been raining cats and dogs all day. I am smoking an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance, and like the name imp,IRS these are all about the structure, the smoothness, and would easily go well while sucking down glass after glass of very nice Champagne. Cristal or Taittinger would be my choice. I don't usually smoke with vintage champagne but these thin gauge sticks really are nice. I'm pairing it with ice water. 

These Epernay remind me how the best leaves of Nica can match up against the best from Cuba. The sticks aren't cheap, but a good smoke on the right occasion. 

Sorry no picture as I have the non flash tablet in the tub with me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Lol..can't say i didn't warn ya!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RoMa craft will win you over. Funny as they actually price the cigar quite fairly and getting a box at a discount is icing on the cake.

With all the different brands/marques, I have smoked, I can only say that I have never seen a RoMa craft that were built so well, burned so cleanly, and I have had any dog rockets. Maybe one or two that didn't match my mood, but that was on my side.

I'm glad that these aren't massively produced or distributed either as I don't want to see the product over-hyped and diluted either. Perhaps a bit selfish on my part. But it is what it is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

WABOOM said:


> 1495, robusto.


How is this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

jw13 said:


> How is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I like them a lot. I get complex woodiness, old books, cashew and cocoa.


----------



## jw13

WABOOM said:


> I like them a lot. I get complex woodiness, old books, cashew and cocoa.


Thanks. Sounds like my cup of tea. Where is a good place to pick some up?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Noventa 90 with about 10 months rest on it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

jw13 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like my cup of tea. Where is a good place to pick some up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got all mine on cbid but CI always has 'em for $5.


----------



## Maxh92

Smoked a Flatbed Green Label robusto. It's branded as a PA broadleaf wrapper. Keeping in mind that I just had this drop in my mailbox yesterday, here's my initial reaction... this sucker is a citrusy-pepper bomb. The binder is ligero, if I'm not mistaken and I believe that is known for a citrus flavor profile. Their website says it is a medium to full body cigar. I would agree with them. There wasn't too much transition in the flavor profile through the stick.

I'm going to let the three other ones that I have rest for a while and then smoke another. I think that the stick was too wet for my liking. Who knows what they store them at at their facility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje HCS Robusto Larga - the one that's a Holt's exclusive. Just got a box so this one is ROTT but these are going to be great with a little nap.


----------



## tonyzoc

El Triunfador



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bought this single Esteban Carreras Conneticut 12 year today, Enjoyed it (noob so dont expect any description:smile2


----------



## AZ330FZL

First time with this one. Starting to really like lancero's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia G and Guatemalan Antigua,


----------



## George007

These just get better with age. Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche aged over 4 years!


----------



## StillPuffin

AB Black Market to start this Friday. Good smoke volume and a bit of strength.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

I'm having this beauty at the moment, worth every $ spent on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridenemwild

fadiserhal said:


> I'm having this beauty at the moment, worth every $ spent on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 5 pack of those in the humi that I can't wait to break into

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ridenemwild said:


> I have a 5 pack of those in the humi that I can't wait to break into
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As far as I'm concerned this is the best of the 'new' Camacho. There's still a couple I haven't tried yet but so far this is it.


----------



## Ridenemwild

OneStrangeOne said:


> As far as I'm concerned this is the best of the 'new' Camacho. There's still a couple I haven't tried yet but so far this is it.


I smoked the corojo earlier this week and liked it a lot. Very interested in trying more of their line of smokes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Ridenemwild said:


> I smoked the corojo earlier this week and liked it a lot. Very interested in trying more of their line of smokes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've had the Corojo, Corojo Maduro, Triple Mad, and Powerband and enjoyed them all. The Trip Mad was my favorite and was like smoking a bottle of maple syrup! One of my local lounges has a box of those Criollos that has been around for a while. Think I'll try one this afternoon.

@fadiserhal And by the way, that looks like a spectacular breakfast!


----------



## Gummy Jones

my experience with the new camachos has left much to be desired so i have basically avoided them all together
thanks for the opinions on some of those i have not tried


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gummy Jones said:


> my experience with the new camachos has left much to be desired so i have basically avoided them all together
> thanks for the opinions on some of those i have not tried


I had high hopes when the changeover first happened, other than the Crillo I haven't been overly impressed, I've heard good things about the Corojo and almost picked one up yesterday, maybe next time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

tatuaje havana VI. With ice water.

It's been snowing all day. I think I'm hating this April. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> tatuaje havana VI. With ice water.
> 
> It's been snowing all day. I think I'm hating this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


more excuses to use that hot tub though :wink2:


----------



## blackrabbit

My first Romacraft, mode 5 Aquitaine. I picked up a fiver after reading all the positive comments around here about them. A quite enjoyable smoke. Pretty good construction, flaky ash. Good flavor profile with spiciness (not pepper) and mild sweetness, with some chocolate type flavors towards the end. I will rest the rest for a while and smoke them intermittently and see how they do.


----------



## ebnash

Quiet Friday morning smoke. 5 Vegas Gold Churchill pretty much ROTT. Seems like great construction and a very mild smooth stick. Some cream and slight sweetness and with some time these will be great morning coffee smokes for an absolute bargain! Razor sharp burn the whole way through


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> I had high hopes when the changeover first happened, other than the Crillo I haven't been overly impressed, I've heard good things about the Corojo and almost picked one up yesterday, maybe next time.


Almost? You march right back down there and grad one! j/k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Kidvegas said:


> Almost? You march right back down there and grad one! j/k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pretty good feeling he will be receiving one in the mail soon...:wink2:


----------



## php007

A small celebration with some friends last night



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## StillPuffin

Avo classic no. 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Almost? You march right back down there and grad one! j/k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was reaching for the box when something shiny on the Viaje shelving caught my eye, the Ghost Pepper won out!


----------



## George007

Padron 50th watching the Masters


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Anejo 46. Thank you @Old Smokey.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Oval Maduro from an exceptional SOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Cuba Libre Brute with 3 years rest. Smooth, nutty and burning great. Paired with some coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Connecticut while sitting on the deck with the girlfriend and the dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Friday


----------



## Gummy Jones

Went with the punch instead of my usual guillotine thanks to some encouragement from you fools.


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Connecticut while sitting on the deck with the girlfriend and the dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful way to spend a Friday evening bro! Good for you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

short corona


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Cromag for my last smoke of the night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Friday, got some important stuff done, might as well have a little second smoke for the day. Tried the Crux passport mini corona. Excellent construction and burn. Started out with a kind of sweet/creamy leather, then chocolately and toasty notes built up from the middle on. Very enjoyable. Great first impression of the Crux brand for me.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

LFD Chisel Gordo while watching the Rockets game. Good way to end the week.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Oval Maduro from an exceptional SOTL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Firing up this 2014 limited edition lancero. Normally wouldn't choose this rg for myself and feels like I'm holding a pencil. But a few puffs in and I'm liking it.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thoughts?


From the B&M a very good stick, this was gifted to me from a SOTL with I'm guessing atleast a year from looking at the cello perhaps more.

A totally different experience for the better. Couldn't even believe it was the same cigar. Very Very good !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Holy Lance,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> From the B&M a very good stick, this was gifted to me from a SOTL with I'm guessing atleast a year from looking at the cello perhaps more.
> 
> A totally different experience for the better. Couldn't even believe it was the same cigar. Very Very good !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My B&M Keeps them right above the Padrons, so I see them every time I'm in there and have been tempted but never bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> My B&M Keeps them right above the Padrons, so I see them every time I'm in there and have been tempted but never bit.


I like both the Habano and the Maduro, with the edge going to the Habano, they do need about 18 months rest to really shine.


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Holy Lance,
> View attachment 113530


One of the best NC's there is.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like both the Habano and the Maduro, with the edge going to the Habano, they do need about 18 months rest to really shine.


Appreciate the knowledge - I'm grab a few next time. Last visit the Sombresas won out.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> My B&M Keeps them right above the Padrons, so I see them every time I'm in there and have been tempted but never bit.


Grab a couple and try one, rest the other for a spell, don't think you'll be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Padilla Habano from @curmudgeonista. 
Nice stuff, good flavors especially retro, so creamy. Rocket Launch isn't all about Avocados. 
;-)
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

*Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997 Toro*

Hanging out in the garage during the rainy afternoon. Krakken Dark Rum on ice and my best buddy! As always, this stick is very enjoyable. First half is all dark coffee and very suble chocolate. The last third kicks in a nice rich sweetness on the lips and tip of the tongue. This thing burned for 2 hours!


----------



## WABOOM

I'm very happy to report that this DOES live up to the hype. I'm really really loving it. this is the Perfection X Corona grand. Tons of soft pillow-y gingerbread, and citrus zest. This IS for me.


----------



## WNYTony

Off to an anniversary event tonight so I took a few sticks with me.
Enjoyed a Las Calaveras '16 LC50 and a Le Careme Cosacos - both graciously dropped on me by @Maxh92
Awesome smokes - thanks big Max !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio Series H, with a cup of Kona


----------



## MidwestToker

RyJ Capulet from @WNYTony - connies and coffee are a heavenly pairing. This is a tasty stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Mf le bijou while playing some slots with the wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

My morning commute home stick.


----------



## WABOOM

Mac and coffee. Good thing for coffee otherwise I'd wouldn't have any thing to taste.


----------



## WABOOM

Let's try this again. I don't know what I was thinking by lighting up a Macanudo... What are they? They arent a connie. Just bitter grass. A poser golf-gar. 







I had to chuck it.

This RP connie is good.








Thank you to @Yukoner . I think this came in the Christmas bomb he sent me.


----------



## UBC03

Found this little bastard hiding in the back. Perfect for a morning donut run..don't know who sent it to me but thanks..

Pepper, leather, cocoa..great little smoke. The only problem I have is that they could of made the band a little bigger to cover the entire smoke.lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac

Courtesy @TCstr8 from the Basketball Braket. Tried one of these about a month ago. Was not impressed and haven't purchased another. So when this one showed up it was inevitable that I'd try it again.

What a totally diffrent smoke. Not sure if it's the resting time or the smaller rg, but wow very nice profile tons of smoke and extremely enjoyable!

Thanks Brother you've opened my eyes to how good these can be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Kidvegas said:


> Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac
> 
> Courtesy @TCstr8 from the Basketball Braket. Tried one of these about a month ago. Was not impressed and haven't purchased another. So when this one showed up it was inevitable that I'd try it again.
> 
> What a totally diffrent smoke. Not sure if it's the resting time or the smaller rg, but wow very nice profile tons of smoke and extremely enjoyable!
> 
> Thanks Brother you've opened my eyes to how good these can be!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one has 6-7 months in the wineador. I've enjoyed those, and agree ROTT it wasn't much to talk about.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Padron 2000. This had a lumpy rustic look, but smoked great. Nice coffee flavors throughout with other nice cocoa notes and an almost creamy mild tangyness for part of it that was unlike other cigars I have tired. I can see why people like these.


----------



## Forrest Sof

Finishing a project with jaime and coffee is a great way to start the weekend









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

Enjoyed this beauty today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Very good. Unfortunately my last one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This was great. Cocoa, a little licorice. Hint of cherry. Really enjoyed this.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Another great Saturday in Tampa.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

LLtK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

With a cup of Kona


----------



## blackrabbit

Well smoking one good stick made me deserve another, or something like that. 

CAO Brazilia. Well a little into this I was trying to taste the flavors and I started getting some mint which I have never tasted in a cigar before. The dominant flavor profile was quite reminiscent of mint chocolate chip ice cream. Pretty darn tasty and good construction as well.


----------



## acitalianman13

Thanks to @WNYTony


----------



## Yukoner

@Kidvegas @csk415 @WNYTony @WABOOM @poppajon75

I know you guys been wondering when this would finally happen lol. +14 degrees C today, which is 57 F.


----------



## WABOOM

yukoner said:


> @kidvegas @csk415 @wnytony @waboom @poppajon75
> 
> i know you guys been wondering when this would finally happen lol. +14 degrees c today, which is 57 f.


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Yukoner said:


> @Kidvegas @csk415 @WNYTony @WABOOM @poppajon75
> 
> I know you guys been wondering when this would finally happen lol. +14 degrees C today, which is 57 F.


Good for you buddy!

As a transplant from Chicago to SoCal, I can remember days like those... now a days I've completely lost my tolerance and any antifreeze I had in my blood. I freeze in the 60s.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Covenant with a solid year on it.


----------



## csk415

Yukoner said:


> @Kidvegas @csk415 @WNYTony @WABOOM @poppajon75
> 
> I know you guys been wondering when this would finally happen lol. +14 degrees C today, which is 57 F.


Dang. Finally some smoke time. I can even see some grass.


----------



## blackrabbit

SoCal Gunner said:


> Covenant with a solid year on it.


How is that one? I really like their Chupacapra's and want to try some more from the Estaban Carrera lineup.


----------



## Yukoner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Good for you buddy!
> 
> As a transplant from Chicago to SoCal, I can remember days like those... now a days I've completely lost my tolerance and any antifreeze I had in my blood. I freeze in the 60s.


lol, I'm losing my tolerance for cold too..... I see myself heading south for winters as I get older. I was in Newport Beach, CA for Xmas this year, although I have to say that it wasn't THAT warm as I was hoping it would be.



WABOOM said:


> congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:grin2:



csk415 said:


> Dang. Finally some smoke time. I can even see some grass.


:vs_laugh: There is ! Still lots of snow left everywhere, mostly the big piles and the yards and such. Roads are all bare and dry now tho.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

blackrabbit said:


> How is that one? I really like their Chupacapra's and want to try some more from the Estaban Carrera lineup.


I love these and feel they are a good value. This maduro is nothing in flavor like the Chupacabra though. 
Young, they have more of cocoa essence; aged brings it around to more of a baker's chocolate.

If you like the Chupacabra, less than a year ago they came out with a Hellcat edition. I've had a few resting for 6 months now if you'd like one.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP15th


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good Saturday


----------



## blackrabbit

SoCal Gunner said:


> I love these and feel they are a good value. This maduro is nothing in flavor like the Chupacabra though.
> Young, they have more of cocoa essence; aged brings it around to more of a baker's chocolate.
> 
> If you like the Chupacabra, less than a year ago they came out with a Hellcat edition. I've had a few resting for 6 months now if you'd like one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Heck ya! I was wondering about those. I could trade you for something. I will PM you.


----------



## csk415

RP sun grown. Don't usually have RP sticks in my tup. This one was sent to me by a fellow botl. Not a bad smoke. It probably needed more rest but this size isn't in my wheel house so it needed to be burned.


----------



## blackrabbit

Woops, please delete.


----------



## WNYTony

Yukoner said:


> @Kidvegas @csk415 @WNYTony @WABOOM @poppajon75
> 
> I know you guys been wondering when this would finally happen lol. +14 degrees C today, which is 57 F.


He's out of hibernation !!! Welcome back to the cigar world buddy :ss

Perdomo 10th Champagne....... in a Corona ! Was just telling the rep last night that I'd love to smoke more Perdomo but Nick doesn't make much under 52 ring gauge. He mentioned this stick and I remembered I had recently bought one to try so tonight's the night. Nice mild smoke - will buy again.


----------



## Ridenemwild

Joya antano churchhill. Loving strong smokes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

OK, that RP vintage 1999 was good, but the draw was really tight and it took a lot of lung exercise to smoke. It was still light out, so I fired up another. Hadn't had this one before, and it was actually quite good. Only got halfway through though because the sun disappeared right after I lit it and the temp quickly dropped about 10 degrees. Living in the North you quickly learn that no sun = gets cold fast. In any case, still enjoyed it.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

San Lotano The Bull from @drb124









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Removed for content 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk[/quote]
You could receive an infraction for ignoring the rules.


----------



## ebnash

*AF Best Seller*

Thoroughly enjoyed a Best Seller this rainy morning in the garage. I've smoked a couple of these in the past that left me disappointed, but I've had this one for a few months and has vastly improved.

I have been recovering from a ruptured achilles and surgery for the last 5 months and while I'm impoving, it has been deathly slow. I ruptured my achilles last year on 4th of July Mountain Biking and it was misdiagnosed so I went 3 months in a boot while it got worse. I finally had surgery in November which complicated the surgery and recovery. As I stood in the garage, I couldn't help but think that I can't wait for the day I can get off the stationary trainer and get back on the mountain bike.

Later, I went down to my favorite lounge and smoked 3 more while watching The Masters. Oliva Conn, King is Dead, and a Powerband. As luck would have it, a local spirit distributor was visiting the owner and brought a very nice bottle of scotch to share with the lounge. It was a good day!


----------



## Jade Falcon

Went to a cigar lounge and took with me three cigars, but I only smoked two: a Fuente Hemingway Perfecto, and a Fuente Short Story. Both were excellent smokes.

I got to see this as well, my boy Dame getting it done in Portland:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Champagne InHand

C&A Venganza. A thin Habano wrapper that I've had trouble with I these particular cigars youth. This stick has well over 6 months now and is nice and spice filled. A bit pricy for what you get but finally a stick that's burning right and tastes pleasant.










These have ash that's quite a bit flaky so don't try and get more than an inch of it before rolling it off. 
I still prefer the Daddy Mac but my foray into C&A ends when these are gone. Better sticks out there for the price though I do like trying new smaller batch cigars, so I chalk this up to education and experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AJF Last Call this morning. Beautiful morning and a good cup of coffee to go with it.

I picked a 10er up from Cigar Page of these and they all mostly had cracked or torn wrappers. I contacted them and they're sending me another 10 pack. I was able to salvage 4 from the original 10. Smoking well for having a bit of a crack and being ROTT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Found 3 of 10er in the bottom of one of my tupperdors. Always an enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Maxh92 said:


> AJF Last Call this morning. Beautiful morning and a good cup of coffee to go with it.
> 
> I picked a 10er up from Cigar Page of these and they all mostly had cracked or torn wrappers. I contacted them and they're sending me another 10 pack. I was able to salvage 4 from the original 10. Smoking well for having a bit of a crack and being ROTT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what slowed, if not almost stopped me buying from CP. AJF have thin outer wrappers. I bought a box of AJF Enclaves and had to throw out about 5 sticks. Ruined any savings I might have gained. I did talk to customer service at Cigar Page. At first they tried to blame it on shipping, but they are responsible for packing. Then they said they were out of Enclave boxes. I was underwhelmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Champagne InHand said:


> This is what slowed, if not almost stopped me buying from CP. AJF have thin outer wrappers. I bought a box of AJF Enclaves and had to throw out about 5 sticks. Ruined any savings I might have gained. I did talk to customer service at Cigar Page. At first they tried to blame it on shipping, but they are responsible for packing. Then they said they were out of Enclave boxes. I was underwhelmed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my first bad experience with CP. The customer service guy I spoke with was great and they had another pack shipped the same day I called. I guess we shall see how the new ones look. They're expected to arrive tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Gifted to me by @ADRUNKK 
I thought after the comments when he posted what he had given me that i would find this one way too strong, i actually quite enjoyed it, bit of a tongue burner and probably not something i would buy.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Watching the NASCAR race while sitting outside enjoying some fantastic weather! Found this monster near the bottom of my singles, been there almost a year!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

AB Lineage. Got this awhile back in a B&M bargain bin with some pretty yellow cello. It's ok. Good base flavor but nothing exciting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

. Never really lived up to expectations but still a fine cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

asmartbull said:


> . Never really lived up to expectations but still a fine cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm ...


----------



## George007

Liga #9 and Padron 1964 while watching the final round of the Masters.


----------



## StillPuffin

Coyol double Churchill. Little bigger than my normal smokes but the weather is amazing today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridenemwild

Joya Red on the beach. Couldn't be happier.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Doing a little back porch sitting with my lady while enjoying this! I picked it up at my local B&M yesterday after seeing @WABOOM mention that it was one of his favorite connecticuts. I generally don't pay much attention to them but this is one awesome cigar. Definitely will be getting it again!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nic 90 2nd. Not bad.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Fired up a smoke from a Christmas package I received from our brother from the frozen north @Yukoner. Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Epicure. Light fluffy some with a touch of cedar, hay, cream and, the slightest bit of cinnamon. Great light smoke after a large Sunday dinner. Glad to see you had a slight warm front push through and, get you out of the negative digits.


----------



## Jade Falcon

jw13 said:


> Doing a little back porch sitting with my lady while enjoying this! I picked it up at my local B&M yesterday after seeing @*WABOOM* mention that it was one of his favorite connecticuts. I generally don't pay much attention to them but this is one awesome cigar. Definitely will be getting it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


By far my favorite Connecticut. I prefer the torpedo myself.


----------



## WABOOM

Jade Falcon said:


> By far my favorite Connecticut. I prefer the torpedo myself.


Interesting you say this. Torpedoes are also my favorite of this blend.


----------



## Jade Falcon

WABOOM said:


> Interesting you say this. Torpedoes are also my favorite of this blend.


It's such a great smoke. I just picked one up last week; I think I'll let it rest for 6 months or so before I smoke it. Perhaps sooner....3 or 4, maybe.


----------



## jw13

Jade Falcon said:


> By far my favorite Connecticut. I prefer the torpedo myself.


I will definitely have to check out the torpedo then.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

jw13 said:


> I will definitely have to check out the torpedo then.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Personally, I think I smoke torpedoes better than strait sticks. But to be honest, I've never really paid attention that much.

But it's a great torpedo to smoke. Great scent, and good flavors.


----------



## Yukoner

It was nice out again today. NUB Connecticut.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Gran Maravilla tonight while watching the final round of the Masters. This was a bodyguard in a purchase from another BOTL and I might have to buy something from him again - this is an awesome cigar !


----------



## scott1256ca

camacho barrel aged. Good cigar. Not as good as the last one (cc secion) but I enjoyed this a lot!


----------



## Kidvegas

Arrived home Sunday night after a long weekend. To find a small package address to me by a sender who's name i didn't recognize. Inside where some of the smallest cigars I've ever seen!








Thats a shot of it laying next to the pen I'm using today.. lol. Did a bit of googling, and found that it's made by Crux cigar's. Don't know if you can tell from the pic.. but the name reads "Skeeter"...I'm guessing due to the size.

Although I've never heard of it, the reviews are good and say that it's packs a lot of flavor's for it's size. I'd have to agree. This gar's actually really good. IMO a great stick for those looking for that short smoke when times an issue!

Thanks for the Mystery pass!

Ps... I now know who you are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverstix

*Special Day = Special Cigar*

Lit up one of my Davidoffs last night to celebrate my son's 1st birthday today. Times like these are why I have my special occasion smokes tucked away, they always taste better on days like this!


----------



## StillPuffin

Starting the morning with AF Don Carlos. Happy Monday folks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

> Lit up one of my Davidoffs last night to celebrate my son's 1st birthday today. Times like these are why I have my special occasion smokes tucked away, they always taste better on days like this!


Congrats on your son's birthday. Davidoff Millenium is the first Davidoff I ever smoked. What a great cigar. I know they are pricey, but I still think they are just marvelous. One of those that makes you lean back, relax all the major muscle groups and go Ahhhhh!


----------



## Champagne InHand

L'ATELIER from bripp. Nice choco stick with great draw smooth wood and plenty of smoke output. With Iced tea on a nice Spring day.

Thanks for letting me try one of these Bart. I would guess the RG on this is a 56. Could be a jawbreaker but I don't mind 56 from time to time.

Those 60rg sticks now those are for people that can stretch the jaws.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> L'ATELIER from bripp. Nice choco stick with great draw smooth wood and plenty of smoke output. With Iced tea on a nice Spring day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me try one of these Bart. I would guess the RG on this is a 56. Could be a jawbreaker but I don't mind 56 from time to time.
> 
> Those 60rg sticks now those are for people that can stretch the jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one for ya 660 RP Catch 22 yard gar. Gotta mow the grass today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stogiepuffer said:


> I got one for ya 660 RP Catch 22 yard gar. Gotta mow the grass today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday I tried the Drew Estate, Dirty Rat. At initial light it did taste kinda dirty but it then settled into a crazy flavor bomb, high body, very rich, slick and salty, very long finish. A little wonky for such a high end stick, however I can see this being a special occasion/celebration cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Silverstix said:


> Lit up one of my Davidoffs last night to celebrate my son's 1st birthday today. Times like these are why I have my special occasion smokes tucked away, they always taste better on days like this!


happy birthday silverstixjr


----------



## MidwestToker

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How are those?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have a few Quesada Oktoberfest 60 rg, but I can only smoke maybe 1-2 in any warm month without getting serious jaw fatigue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MidwestToker said:


> How are those?


Not bad for a yard gar. Nothing to ponder over the complexities of a fine cigar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I have a few Quesada Oktoberfest 60 rg, but I can only smoke maybe 1-2 in any warm month without getting serious jaw fatigue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a few of those left out of my tener. Better than the 22s.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverstix

Gummy Jones said:


> happy birthday silverstixjr


Thanks brother!!


----------



## Fusion

I started this Cigar quest a few weeks ago with a noob buy of a cheap sampler bundle, Tried my second 1 from the sampler today a MrB, found it mild, sweet taste, fragile wraper, kind of reminded me of a King Edward i used to smoke many moons ago, ill smoke the other 4 i have but wont be buying any more.


----------



## NightFish

Took a Liga Undercrown courtesy of @OneStrangeOne with me on a Monday morning stroll up the creek. Got to see a pair of spawning steelhead and absorb the fresh vibe of spring under the Redwood Curtain. Life is good. Thanks again, Nathan.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Unreleased,


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying a beautiful 70* evening, with a great Man O War courtesy @Yukoner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

This cigar seemed appropriate today. I received this one from @OneStrangeOne during the last Noob Reunion Blind PIF. This corona is by far my favorite vitola for this cigar to date. Absolutely amazing. Thank you Nathan.









Really didn't want to put it down. A truly zen like experience.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

poppajon75 said:


> This cigar seemed appropriate today. I received this one from @OneStrangeOne during the last Noob Reunion Blind PIF. This corona is by far my favorite vitola for this cigar to date. Absolutely amazing. Thank you Nathan.


Glad your enjoying it &#128077;


----------



## LeatherNeck

PDR Small Batch Exclusivo Habano Reserve with a Shock Top Belgian White. The citrus in the Belgian really brings out the sweetness of the cigar.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Oops, got busy with the grill and forgot the photo. Here ya go...


----------



## bripper

Champagne InHand said:


> L'ATELIER from bripp. Nice choco stick with great draw smooth wood and plenty of smoke output. With Iced tea on a nice Spring day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me try one of these Bart. I would guess the RG on this is a 56. Could be a jawbreaker but I don't mind 56 from time to time.
> 
> Those 60rg sticks now those are for people that can stretch the jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like the L'Atelier MAD56 by Tatuaje. Got a box -- should have bought more. 
The 56 RG is about my limit. My favorite shape is 5.5" to 6" x 54.
Got a 5er of the companion cigar LAT56 with Sancti Spiritus leaf as the wrapper. The MAD56 uses Sancti Spiritus as the binder cloaked by a CT broadleaf wrapper. 
The LAT56 is an intriguing cigar with plenty of spice and wood. But too much pepper for this old Bart. Have been steering clear of some peppery smokes.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. Foods on the grill and it's 80' here.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Let the counter guy talk me into a Hechicera cigar and it's maduro sister. I started off with the maduro. Not familiar with these so here's the first thing that popped up on the web:



> Hechicera is a female sorceress. And since Grace is such a looker, I get it.
> 
> Grace Sotolongo was a rep for My Father Cigars. She left My Father and went to work for CLE Cigars in 2013.


The guy usually doesn't steer me wrong, but after lingering in the Humidor for a while and saying "I'm looking for something different", I may have been asking for it.

Here we go...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Black Gold


----------



## gtechva

from @WNYTony


----------



## 10Bears

Black Label Trading Company - Salvation


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 Las Calaveras lonsdale


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had been saving my last Qusada Heisenberg Uber hoping it would be as magical as the two previously. Out of a tener, 2 were off the charts while others were just meh or very good.

Sadly this falls into good but am not feeling it after an aged CC earlier.

I should have chosen more wisely.










Still love the floral notes this stick imparts when aged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Illusione Ultra from the Cigar Authority Care Package - so good


----------



## Champagne InHand

WNYTony said:


> Illusione Ultra from the Cigar Authority Care Package - so good


I love those Ultras. I got hooked on the corona sized MK Ultra Cigar Page used to have plenty of access to. I bought a box of the Ultra No.9, and they are a nice smoke.

What size or Op. is that one there?


----------



## WNYTony

Champagne InHand said:


> I love those Ultras. I got hooked on the corona sized MK Ultra Cigar Page used to have plenty of access to. I bought a box of the Ultra No.9, and they are a nice smoke.
> 
> What size or Op. is that one there?


OP #4 Robusto - love the 4.75 x 48 size. I'm going to have to fight hard to resist the next time Small Batch runs 20% Illusione. I like just about everything I've smoked by Illusione but I don't buy many of them. Cigar Page you say ?


----------



## Champagne InHand

WNYTony said:


> OP #4 Robusto - love the 4.75 x 48 size. I'm going to have to fight hard to resist the next time Small Batch runs 20% Illusione. I like just about everything I've smoked by Illusione but I don't buy many of them. Cigar Page you say ?


Once, just with the MK Ultra, but alas, no more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AJF Dias De Gloria

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Found this while digging around yesterday,







Wasn't really expecting much, so far it's not bad at all, smooth, mild baking spice, good burn and lots of smoke.


----------



## Silverstix

gtechva said:


> from @*WNYTony*


These are FANTASTIC. I still have a few robustos in my humi. Perfect smoke


----------



## StillPuffin

Thought I was out of these singles. Was stoked to find one hiding in the bottom of a drawer.

Seems more pepper than usual but great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cheap smoke. Last of a fiver from last sept.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A freakin' amazing Illusione CG:4 White Horse. This made my rainy day.










While trying to snap that picture a good inch of ash just took the dive into my hot tub. Dammit! You think I would know better by now. Glad I just changed the water a week or so ago. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Monte White.
I find myself less and less impressed with this one as time goes on but it still remains one of the more rich connecticuts that I've tried flavor wise.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2nd release, #3 out of a fiver from last July, so far they haven't made it to box worthy.


----------



## Fusion

A Trinidad Y Cia, another from my noob cheapo sampler buy, surprised surprise this one i liked a lot and would buy again at $1.50:surprise:
And here was i thinking my palate was getting better.


----------



## StillPuffin

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2nd release, #3 out of a fiver from last July, so far they haven't made it to box worthy.
> 
> View attachment 114562


Nice. Had one awhile back I really enjoyed. Just picked up a box a bit ago that I'm going to rest for 6-8 mo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Man O' War Side Project Little Devil thanks to @Cigarer.....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> A freakin' amazing Illusione CG:4 White Horse. This made my rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While trying to snap that picture a good inch of ash just took the dive into my hot tub. Dammit! You think I would know better by now. Glad I just changed the water a week or so ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, are you semi-aquatic?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BAWAAHAHA...l just drooled a little from laughter! Are you Semi Aquatic...LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Dude, are you semi-aquatic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have chronic headaches that are pretty severe and much worse in the colder months. After dealing with this and trying everything I found that the hot tub 2-3 times per day is one of my best non-pharmaceutical options.

I have a medication regimen, but hate having to use the stuff for acute issues. WAY to many negative side effects. I also sleep loads during the Winters. Like a bear.

This year was a bit of an exception as I happily changed latitudes. But as I came back the same patterns started back.

So yes, I am semi-aquatic, plus the wife doesn't mind me smoking on the back porch or in the hot tub. That works for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I have chronic headaches that are pretty severe and much worse in the colder months. After dealing with this and trying everything I found that the hot tub 2-3 times per day is one of my best non-pharmaceutical options.
> 
> I have a medication regimen, but hate having to use the stuff for acute issues. WAY to many negative side effects. I also sleep loads during the Winters. Like a bear.
> 
> This year was a bit of an exception as I happily changed latitudes. But as I came back the same patterns started back.
> 
> So yes, I am semi-aquatic, plus the wife doesn't mind me smoking on the back porch or in the hot tub. That works for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear. Have you tried diet changes like LCHF? It's hard to do at first but cutting out gluten from you diet may help. It's helped others with chronic migraines. Google it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> I have chronic headaches that are pretty severe and much worse in the colder months. After dealing with this and trying everything I found that the hot tub 2-3 times per day is one of my best non-pharmaceutical options.
> 
> I have a medication regimen, but hate having to use the stuff for acute issues. WAY to many negative side effects. I also sleep loads during the Winters. Like a bear.
> 
> This year was a bit of an exception as I happily changed latitudes. But as I came back the same patterns started back.
> 
> So yes, I am semi-aquatic, plus the wife doesn't mind me smoking on the back porch or in the hot tub. That works for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow bro, i had no idea. My bad with the bust out laughing thing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Wow bro, i had no idea. My bad with the bust out laughing thing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Yep I've tried pretty much every diet, medication or bizarre regiment from high Vitamin B2, acupuncture to pain management, palliative care. They aren't normal migraines. They are a by product of getting encephalitis while deployed.

No biggie. It's been almost 24 years of this kind of stuff but I manage, especially now that I'm retired. The Gov did their job but most VA healthcare sucks. Luckily I have private insurances.

Just trying to enjoy the fine things in life as I'm able, pretty much like everybody else.

We all have some cross to bear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Stogiepuffer said:


> Dude, are you semi-aquatic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Youse ought to see his "indoor water garden". Don't know what he's growing, but it has a familiar smell to it. Some kind of funky terbaccy.....>


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> No worries. Yep I've tried pretty much every diet, medication or bizarre regiment from high Vitamin B2, acupuncture to pain management, palliative care. They aren't normal migraines. They are a by product of getting encephalitis while deployed.
> 
> No biggie. It's been almost 24 years of this kind of stuff but I manage, especially now that I'm retired. The Gov did their job but most VA healthcare sucks. Luckily I have private insurances.
> 
> Just trying to enjoy the fine things in life as I'm able, pretty much like everybody else.
> 
> We all have some cross to bear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen, as physically I have more problems than your average math teacher. BUT I don't have headaches. I can't go them, but I can get through my back and other crap that nag at me. My wife and I are out working the veggie garden this evening and you'd have to chain me up not to enjoy doing this with her. One just has to GO until the Good Lord says WHOA..... That's all I have to say about that.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Avo Syncro Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Punch London Club Maduro while I watch the wifey plant some flowers and I get the grill ready to grill some chicken boobies.....


----------



## WABOOM

A notch or two below acceptable. Gonna chuck it.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> A notch or two below acceptable. Gonna chuck it.


Atta Boy!! No use smoking crap, my list of smashers is looooong!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Atta Boy!! No use smoking crap, my list of smashers is looooong!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


>


LOL :golfclap:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa Alpa Dawg!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


>


LoL, tell us how you really feel about it!


----------



## NightFish

Is this another one of those homemade infusion experiments? Gong to put a lid on the bucket and see how it tastes after a few months?


----------



## JustBrian

Someone gave me four Davidoff cigars. Not sure which kind. They have a white label which of course says Davidoff, but says Geneva on one side and Geneve on the other. Really good smoke. And I'm in the privacy of my own home and I'm smoking it to the bitter end. Don't judge lol.


----------



## scott1256ca

WABOOM said:


>


There's a reason they call em dog rockets. No one who looks at this pic will be wanting to try one of those now!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Archetype red label. This is my second try from this brand. Another pretty good offering. There are better smokes for the price point but I didn't find it unenjoyable.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

This is the second one I've smoked out of a five pack I purchased 10 weeks ago. I was trying to smoke one every three months, but that's more of a guideline really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Hey, nice chair in the background. I've built a few of those in redwood, myself!


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> I have chronic headaches that are pretty severe and much worse in the colder months. After dealing with this and trying everything I found that the hot tub 2-3 times per day is one of my best non-pharmaceutical options.
> 
> I have a medication regimen, but hate having to use the stuff for acute issues. WAY to many negative side effects. I also sleep loads during the Winters. Like a bear.
> 
> This year was a bit of an exception as I happily changed latitudes. But as I came back the same patterns started back.
> 
> So yes, I am semi-aquatic, plus the wife doesn't mind me smoking on the back porch or in the hot tub. That works for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel for you brother. While I do not experience migraines myself, my wife has been battling chronic migraines for 25 years. We have been to over 20 neurologists and she tried close to 50 different medications and countless treatments over the years with no success and tons of horrible side affects from all the medications. We have spent many long nights in the ER together to get pain and nausea relief when they get out of control. I know this doesn't pertain to your condition, but a couple years ago we saw a commercial for Botox Injections for the the treatment of chronic migraine. She completed the 3 month trail to get insurance approval, and by the grace of GOD, the Botox has dramatically improved her quality of life. I watched her suffer for so long, we both cried when she felt relief from the Botox. She has to get 34 injections in her head, neck and shoulders every 3 months and experiences several weeks of relief.

You will will be in our prayers and we both hope you find relief from this condition!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

ebnash said:


> Hey, nice chair in the background. I've built a few of those in redwood, myself!


Yeah, they are great deck/porch chairs. Fun to build too. That one is made out of pine as you can tell. I'd love to see one of the redwood ones. I bet those look great!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I left them untreated so they would weather and they are not that spectacular anymore. You can see one of them in the background of this pic. ANd yes, that is a Redwood growing through my deck, as well. I have a few growing through the deck, about 125ft tall.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Pretty good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

ebnash said:


> I left them untreated so they would weather and they are not that spectacular anymore. You can see one of them in the background of this pic. ANd yes, that is a Redwood growing through my deck, as well. I have a few growing through the deck, about 125ft tall.


Nice. Did you make the rocker too?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia Series O, always consistent.


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday I smoked a Drew Estate Norteno, lonsdale. A really excellent cigar full of great flavor and very smooth. Nub worthy for sure. Yum!


----------



## Kidvegas

Casa Cubana 
@WNYTony you where spot on, very enjoyable cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Yeah, they are great deck/porch chairs. Fun to build too. That one is made out of pine as you can tell. I'd love to see one of the redwood ones. I bet those look great!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Don't want to side track the thread. Could someone pm me where to find instructions on how to build them?


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

csk415 said:


> Don't want to side track the thread. Could someone pm me where to find instructions on how to build them?


PM Sent


----------



## Champagne InHand

So today I revisited the Illusione Fume d'Amor, which I know realize how over critical I was smoking one way too early. Smoking CCs as well I have often compared the Illusione Epernay line to as close to a good CC as they get. Well add in a very aged Fume d'Amor to that now. 1 year of rest at least.

These are much like the darker CCs get, very complex and with some sweetness that you see from aged Partagas or Bolivar.

Color me impressed. Very amazing what Don Dion can due with Nica puros. 
Enjoying alongside a fruit/yogurt smoothie and water back. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Todays smoke, a Onyx Reserve gifted to me by @ADRUNKK
Hard to describe this one, was expecting "strong" because of the dark color i think. Didnt come across as strong, Complex is best i can come up with, very different than anything iv tried so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Coyol Petite Lancero this afternoon while home on a sick day


----------



## Gummy Jones

WNYTony said:


> Coyol Petite Lancero this afternoon while home on a sick day


you mean stick day?


----------



## droy1958

Flores y Rodriguez.......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva Serie V Melanie figurado, aged a little over 18 months.

These are delicious milk chocolate smokes, tightly packed with some earth and leather. If I had to compare it with the Illusione this morning, this is much more stylistic of most Nica cigars. The Illusion Fume d'Amor ended with some bitterness that likely means it needs a bit more rest, but again very Habano tasting rather classic Nica. I wouldn't say the Mel is worse, but so very different and much less complex, even if it looks classier.

I guess the subtleties are why we smoke so many different cigars over time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Espinosa Habano with 2+ years rest. This thing is singing. Sweet cream, cedar, a bit of cocoa and spice. Reminds me of the AB Coyol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

I picked up some of these when I decided to start this as a hobby because they were dirt cheap. With a years rest they are pretty enjoyable. Is it an Oliva? Definitely not! Complex? No. But it performs well and has some hints of chocolate and leather. Not bad for $1.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WNYTony said:


> Coyol Petite Lancero this afternoon while home on a sick day


Hold these, turn your head and cough......... errrr....You're a liar....:wink2:


----------



## StillPuffin

E.P Carrillo Inch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Another stick for out walking the dog. 3 mo. Better than the last. Won't be buying any more.


----------



## Del Fuego

My Father Centurion H2KCT Toro.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp ffp


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 - La Barba Purple lancero


----------



## csk415




----------



## CigarScotty

Started of with this...









I can honestly see why people do not recommend La Flor Dominicana to anyone but a seasoned cigar smoker. This was my first time smoking anything by these guys. I've been smoking stogies for roughly 10 years and the only way I could describe this is delightfully rough and delicous. Wood, Leather, Spice, Anise, Dark Chocolate. This should have been my final stogie for the evening. 
Ended the evening with this...










along with a nice cognac.


----------



## csk415

CigarScotty said:


> Started of with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly see why people do not recommend La Flor Dominicana to anyone but a seasoned cigar smoker. This was my first time smoking anything by these guys. I've been smoking stogies for roughly 10 years and the only way I could describe this is delightfully rough and delicous. Wood, Leather, Spice, Anise, Dark Chocolate. This should have been my final stogie for the evening.
> Ended the evening with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with a nice cognac.


Give a LFD double Ligero a try. Eat a meal first.


----------



## CigarScotty

csk415 said:


> Give a LFD double Ligero a try. Eat a meal first.


Lol. Like I said Roughly Delicious. You can tell by the oil sheen on these mothers that you are in for a ride. Honestly, would smoke one every day but would enjoy them from time to time. The flavor was in your face but pretty straight forward. I could say these are cigars you can surely judge just by looking at them.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

This is the Connecticut #1 , my first of any of the three. A surprising kick to this, but very tasty. I bought these as a novelty, now I'm thinking I might have to get more.























Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Maria Mancini Red. At JR it's currently $20 off per box plus the Dojo coupon discount, makes it a very good $2 cigar that smokes well above it's price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

JimOD said:


> Maria Mancini Red. At JR it's currently $20 off per box plus the Dojo coupon discount, it's a very good $2 cigar that smokes well above it's price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I always liked these. Great bargain smoke!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

shows what a noob I still am. I thought those culebras were supposed to be smoked like a single cigar, not separated and smoked individually.


----------



## Champagne InHand

First from the box of Oliva O torps that I bought about 4 months back. Oliva O is such a reliable consistent cigar, it's hard not to be happy as you smoke one of these sticks. With watered down sweet tea. Hoping it will get to the mid-50s today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

RC intemperance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Nica Libre Silver Anni from @Ranger0282 my first Libre anything and it's dang good. Very impressed!
Thanks again Bro much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

StillPuffin said:


> RC intemperance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Crowned Heads The Yellow Rose. I actually get a mint taste from these and no I didn't brush my teeth before I smoked it :grin2:


----------



## loftyb

Enjoyed Monte cigars, all time favorite.


----------



## StillPuffin

Champagne InHand said:


> Great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, just finished it. I took a leap of faith after the aquitaine and just bought a box that I saw on auction for a good price.

Going to rest them for about 6 mo but couldn't help trying one ROTT and I am not disappointed.

Going to have to find something else to snag my attention while I wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Nica Libre Silver Anni from @Ranger0282 my first Libre anything and it's dang good. Very impressed!
> Thanks again Bro much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got one from him also in a deal. Gonna let it sit a little longer.

Today's smoke and its smoking so good.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aging Room F55 from my lottery winnings March Madness courtesy @TCstr8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried this Warped Futuro. I wanted to like this cigar but unfortunately could not. The best thing about it was the flavor on the retrohale which has a unique good nutty taste. However, I did not like the mouth flavor/feel, its kinda leathery but not in a good way to me.


----------



## blackrabbit

I don't know why my photo did not upload but here it is:


----------



## droy1958

My first CAO Pilon cigar thanks to @WNYTony.....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Smoking my last Black Ops Rubicon. Wouldn't you know this would be a dynamic smoke! So toothy it looks like lizard skin. This one has me stumped really. Best one of the bunch (5er)...hell, best Gurkha I've ever had. Just as well, cause I no longer buy Gurks. 
Check out this tooth:


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> My first CAO Pilon cigar thanks to @WNYTony.....


How was it? It's on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Fusion

Another from my first noob bundle, a JR ver of Cohiba Behike Lag No. 6, cant say if its like the Cohiba(never had one) but i liked it and will smoke the ones i have left with pleasure.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Aging Room f55 Quattro.

First time for anything from this brand.

At light up, I'm getting sweet cedar.


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> How was it? It's on my "to buy" list.


Well it's pretty dang good. I've been stuck on mainly Maduro or Oscuro wrappers for a while, but with some recent purchases, trades, PIF's and generous bombs from fine BOTL's I'm coming around to other wrappers again. The best I can describe this cigar is that it has a light spicy wood/cedar or woody spice that has a slight sweet finish. It's definitely worth grabbing a couple to "do the research". Just a very nice medium smoke . I hope you enjoy it as much as I am right now.....Thanks again @WNYTony......


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Custom roll salamon. Slow starter but better and better every inch of the way. I'm impressed!
















Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

CORE. I think these taste almost identical to Nica Libres. Which is great, with lots of chocolate goodness, except they're much more expensive. Got them in a sampler. Would only buy again if I could get them for Nica Libre-level pricing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> Well it's pretty dang good. I've been stuck on mainly Maduro or Oscuro wrappers for a while, but with some recent purchases, trades, PIF's and generous bombs from fine BOTL's I'm coming around to other wrappers again. The best I can describe this cigar is that it has a light spicy wood/cedar or woody spice that has a slight sweet finish. It's definitely worth grabbing a couple to "do the research". Just a very nice medium smoke . I hope you enjoy it as much as I am right now.....Thanks again @WNYTony......


Sounds like it's right up my alley. I will definitely grab a few to try. How much rest did it have?


----------



## droy1958

CigarScotty said:


> Started of with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly see why people do not recommend La Flor Dominicana to anyone but a seasoned cigar smoker. This was my first time smoking anything by these guys. I've been smoking stogies for roughly 10 years and the only way I could describe this is delightfully rough and delicous. Wood, Leather, Spice, Anise, Dark Chocolate. This should have been my final stogie for the evening.
> Ended the evening with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with a nice cognac.


Most of them are stronger than a garlic milkshake......


----------



## droy1958

scott1256ca said:


> shows what a noob I still am. I thought those culebras were supposed to be smoked like a single cigar, not separated and smoked individually.


The first time I smoked one, I scratched my head and then carefully clipped each head. Then I did what any sane person would do. I gently bent one each into my nostrils, then put the remaining one in my mouf. I can't really decribe how much ones eyes can water when a person is physically trying to cough up a lung while lighting up a cigar. I learned my lesson from that experience, so the next time, I just put one in my nose. I just don't get the whole culebra thing, but it could just be me.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> I tried this Warped Futuro. I wanted to like this cigar but unfortunately could not. The best thing about it was the flavor on the retrohale which has a unique good nutty taste. However, I did not like the mouth flavor/feel, its kinda leathery but not in a good way to me.


I get a dry bitter 'feel' from a lot of the Warped line, not sure if it's something with my body chemistry or what. I get the same with some fresh cammy's too, a decent nap seems to help.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

droy1958 said:


> The first time I smoked one, I scratched my head and then carefully clipped each head. Then I did what any sane person would do. I gently bent one each into my nostrils, then put the remaining one in my mouf. I can't really decribe how much ones eyes can water when a person is physically trying to cough up a lung while lighting up a cigar. I learned my lesson from that experience, so the next time, I just put one in my nose. I just don't get the whole culebra thing, but it could just be me.....


This is one of the best things I've ever read.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Smoking my last Black Ops Rubicon. Wouldn't you know this would be a dynamic smoke! So toothy it looks like lizard skin. This one has me stumped really. Best one of the bunch (5er)...hell, best Gurkha I've ever had. Just as well, cause I no longer buy Gurks.
> Check out this tooth:


I have one of those that was sent to me. I'm in no way a Gurkha fan, but the Class Regent Robusto is a very enjoyable smoke for me. I received some in a mixed lot of cigars a few years ago and I enjoyed them. I purchased some on Cbid a few months ago for a song to see if I was crazy back when and I still like that blend. I do not like what they do with their MSRP marketing, nor do I care for most of their crap they pass off as cigars though.....


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Sounds like it's right up my alley. I will definitely grab a few to try. How much rest did it have?


It had a few weeks with me, but I don't know how long with Tony before he sent it to me......


----------



## scott1256ca

Is it just me? CigarScotty's pics just show a minus sign for one, and nothing at all for the other.


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> I get a dry bitter 'feel' from a lot of the Warped line, not sure if it's something with my body chemistry or what. I get the same with some fresh cammy's too, a decent nap seems to help.


I have had an aversion to some cammies as well that were sort of similar in unpleasantness. I think I will stash away the rest of my warped for a future time to try. Maybe that is what "futuro" is referencing. Wait well into the future before attempting to smoke. :wink2:


----------



## MidwestToker

One of my favorite cigars. Perfect vitola, too. Glad I have 18 more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Joe Sticks

No pics, but after fighting some flu bug that I hadn't been able to shake for some while, I'm smoking my first cigar that I've had in a few weeks. - - Hemingway Short Story with a Baileys Irish Cream. I have a sweet tooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, torpedo


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


>


The ashtray is coming along nicely!!!


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> MB3, torpedo


I've only had the robusto, but with a year or more those are an incredible cigar. I have maybe 3-4 left that I'm trying to let sit for another year as they have close to 2 years on them now and I hope to smoke one a year but plans do change.....


----------



## Dentedcan

Got in a sampler, not bad even with a busted wrapprer. Couple of re-lights but enjoyable.
















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> The ashtray is coming along nicely!!!


On going thing. Get bored, glue on bands.


----------



## droy1958

Dentedcan said:


> Got in a sampler, not bad even with a busted wrapprer. Couple of re-lights but enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If you get a chance, try the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro out. Just give it some time to rest.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 MC3


----------



## WNYTony

droy1958 said:


> Well it's pretty dang good. I've been stuck on mainly Maduro or Oscuro wrappers for a while, but with some recent purchases, trades, PIF's and generous bombs from fine BOTL's I'm coming around to other wrappers again. The best I can describe this cigar is that it has a light spicy wood/cedar or woody spice that has a slight sweet finish. It's definitely worth grabbing a couple to "do the research". Just a very nice medium smoke . I hope you enjoy it as much as I am right now.....Thanks again @WNYTony......


Glad to see you're enjoying some of those smokes David !
@LeatherNeck - I bought 2 boxes if that helps enable your decision to buy at all :vs_laugh:

Today's smoke for me - My Father LE Corona. I can only wish I bought a couple more boxes of these


----------



## gtechva

Paul Stulac Cross

If you ever see one, do yourself a favor and get it.


----------



## ebnash

At my favorite local lounge tonight.

1. Oliva Conn in Toro - This is a very predictable cigar every time I smoke one. Perfect burn and super smooth/mild with a little sweet cream. This is always a great 1st cigar of the night for me. I just picked up a box on Cbid .

2. Liga Privada #9 in Belisco - This is the 2nd #9 I've smoked and this one was much more smokable for me and I did enjoy the bitter chocolate and coffee. I will have to get a few and lay them down to see how they change over time, but they are a little pricey.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> @LeatherNeck - I bought 2 boxes if that helps enable your decision to buy at all :vs_laugh:


Gotcha, Thanks!


----------



## WABOOM

Perdomo Nick's Sticks -Sungrown, churchhill








Sweet cashew, leather, cedar. Really nice.
First time smoking one. I would consider this to be box Worthy, I bought a 5 pack on cbid for like $12 last year. This has almost a year of rest on it and they are quite nice.
Regular medium flavors, good for morning when you want to step up from a connie.


----------



## Scap

Had this amazing 2009 DPG JJ, yesterday. Look at how beautifully bronzed that cello is....


----------



## NightFish

I snapped this cell phone shot last night before heading out the door for a late night walk up the old logging road behind the house.
I tell you what, a good slug of Zacapa and a LADC Mi Amor is a hellofa nightcap. Slept like a baby after that one.


----------



## Rondo

'16 La Palina Goldie


----------



## Kidvegas

Regius Black Corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

On to stick #2 for the day!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Vandal these are getting better with age.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

If you haven't have a java have one asap awesome stuff!!


----------



## mpomario

First one I've had. Loved it. Gonna need to make space for more. Almost every DE stick has been fantastic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## JimOD

Kidvegas said:


> Regius Black Corona
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that from the sale last month? If so, I'd like your thoughts. I may have one tonight if you were happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JimOD said:


> Is that from the sale last month? If so, I'd like your thoughts. I may have one tonight if you were happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This was a B&M pickup from a couple weeks ago. I really enjoy them. A nice woodsy/cream profile, medium body that doesn't waver. All and all a very enjoyable non spicey stick with impressive flavors. Light it up! I'm sure you'll enjoy


----------



## JimOD

Kidvegas said:


> This was a B&M pickup from a couple weeks ago. I really enjoy them. A nice woodsy/cream profile, medium body that doesn't waver. All and all a very enjoyable non spicey stick with impressive flavors. Light it up! I'm sure you'll enjoy


Sold!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

La Jugada Habano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> Perdomo Nick's Sticks -Sungrown, churchhill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet cashew, leather, cedar. Really nice.
> First time smoking one. I would consider this to be box Worthy, I bought a 5 pack on cbid for like $12 last year. This has almost a year of rest on it and they are quite nice.
> Regular medium flavors, good for morning when you want to step up from a connie.


Great looking stick! Looks very appetizing. I don't recall seeing that cigar b4. What was your burn time?

BTW, and please don't take this the wrong way, I think you could be a hand model for cigar retailers. Seriously, just looking at this photo makes me want to buy this cigar. If I owned an online cigar retail store, I would definitely include photos like this. Anyone else agree?


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> Great looking stick! Looks very appetizing. I don't recall seeing that cigar b4. What was your burn time?


An hour and half.


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Great looking stick! Looks very appetizing. I don't recall seeing that cigar b4. What was your burn time?
> 
> BTW, and please don't take this the wrong way, I think you could be a hand model for cigar retailers. Seriously, just looking at this photo makes me want to buy this cigar. If I owned an online cigar retail store, I would definitely include photos like this. Anyone else agree?


Errrrrr.......Trumps hands are bigger.......:laugh2:


----------



## ebnash

@*WABOOM*
Please don't take this the wrong way, but can you PM me some pictures of your hands?

So sorry, but I could not resist


----------



## ebnash

Sat out on the deck as we are finally having sunny calm day around here.

Enjoying a Viaje Platino generously Noob Traded to me from @*OneStrangeOne* This is the 1st cigar I've smoked that has some real age on it. On first light, it went right to smooth pungent cedar. Like sitting in a dry Sauna. Stayed pretty steady with this profile until about the halfway point where I hit a little harsh pepper blast for a few puffs and then it turned to cinnamon and a tiny bit of black licorice on the finish, still holding the cedar all the way down. I got a solid hour + out of this little guy. It's been a couple hours and I still have that twinge of licorice on the middle of my tongue.

I enjoyed this cigar and just as I was setting it down to let it go out, my Noob PIF package arrived and I got another gift for the day!


----------



## blackrabbit

Esteban Carreras Habano Rothman Maduro ROTT. Yep I am glad I got these. Good construction and taste. Not too spicy and very smooth. For the few I have sampled the Esteban Carreras brand seems quite high quality for a good price.


----------



## Fusion

My first My Father, enjoyed it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> An hour and half.


Nice! You got a 5er for $12?:surprise:


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> @*WABOOM*
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but can you PM me some pictures of your hands?
> 
> So sorry, but I could not resist


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:ound:ound:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel Unlimited d.4 with one week @65% after delivery. Jumped on this after tossing a <gulp> Hudson Bay halfway through because it...well...sucked. Wanted to see where they were at. Word of caution, have something in your stomach other than alcohol b4 smoking this firecracker! Wow! Nice, but boy the nicotine hit will:spank:! I like it!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

So I just got done with my taxes and it was even worse than I expected. You can probably guess by the day I started my taxes, I'm not one of those guys who loans the government my money to use all year.

So after taking the beating like that I didn't know if I should come home and find one of those $0.25 cigars because that's all I can afford or to go ahead and grab something good to ease my pain.

I think I made the right call...


----------



## Champagne InHand

loftyb said:


> Enjoyed Monte cigars, all time favorite.


These Monte Jacobo are the only NC Montecristo I've really enjoyed. I think they are a decent stick for the price and aren't trying to redo something that's already established.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Aging Room f55 Quattro.
> 
> First time for anything from this brand.
> 
> At light up, I'm getting sweet cedar.


Great stick when aged. Very much worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos, belicoso


----------



## JimOD

Recommended by @Kidvegas. Very enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLee73

Was given some Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds. Surprisingly a good stick. If I had to venture a guess I would say it's an Oliva Serie O.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R44 - happy Friday !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Craft Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Enjoying my first Padron (3000) with some coco rum. Lot of smoke and flavor. Realizing I'm a creamy, chocolate, coffee, medium to full bodied guy. Picking up some Vera Finas for later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Aquitaine from a trade with bripp. In a little punto end. These cigars are so good. Nub time soon, then Spring cleaning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my first cigar in ages yesterday afternoon. It was an Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto that had about 6 months in my tupperdor.

As much as I usually loved these, this one sucked. It tasted kinda "muted" flavour wise and I had to wipe off quite a few bits of white mold, a bit of which was under the band when I removed it. 

Ah well.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

droy1958 said:


> I've only had the robusto, but with a year or more those are an incredible cigar. I have maybe 3-4 left that I'm trying to let sit for another year as they have close to 2 years on them now and I hope to smoke one a year but plans do change.....


Same here, I mean can't wait to try the robusto. I try hard to let them ripen in my tupperdor and since I only have one it makes it even harder. Any other sticks you could compare MB 3 to?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nub Conni, punched with a 30-.06 case.


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Same here, I mean can't wait to try the robusto. I try hard to let them ripen in my tupperdor and since I only have one it makes it even harder. Any other sticks you could compare MB 3 to?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A much much better Nica Libre. Same general direction but Cadillac vs Pontiac


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> Nub Conni, punched with a 30-.06 case.


My man


----------



## scott1256ca

> A much much better Nica Libre. Same general direction but Cadillac vs Pontiac


I trust you are saying that the oliva is the cadillac, the nica libre the pontiac? Probably a noob type of question, but what the hell.


----------



## Kidvegas

8 month old Diesel Unlimited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

scott1256ca said:


> I trust you are saying that the oliva is the cadillac, the nica libre the pontiac? Probably a noob type of question, but what the hell.


Yes! Lol


----------



## ebnash

JLee73 said:


> Was given some Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds. Surprisingly a good stick. If I had to venture a guess I would say it's an Oliva Serie O.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I bought a brick of these myself and looking forward to trying them after they rest for a bit.


----------



## ebnash

Enjoyed an Oliva Melanio Maduro this morning as my only chance for a cigar today. This is my 1st of these and I have to say it was all that I hoped for. Smooth and nutty with some sweet cocoa lingering around. Little to no pepper detected throughout but that is a good sign for my palate. I have one more of these in a torpedo that I'll let rest for a few more months.

Call me crazy but this was barely a medium-full for me. It seriously reminded me of a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 of which I seriously enjoy. Not sure if I would buy of box of these since the RP's are much more affordable but I'll have to compare these two against each other one day in the future to be sure.

Heading over to the coast with the wife and the dog soon so hopefully I'll have some sunny beach pics of Sherman to share later in the 4 Legged Friend thread.

Enjoy your Easter weekend all and GOD Bless.


----------



## StillPuffin

enjoying a camacho pe after yard work. just need to find a beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## MrCrowley39

Snuck outside to enjoy a DEUC and craftbeer, everyone else is getting ready for family pictures!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A short filler for now. These are pleasant for this kind of smoke, good deep flavor and tacky oily toothed wrapper.















Extra dark chocolate on the retro with long finish. 
Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Washing the fiancées car and getting one in. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'64 Exclusivo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

AZ330FZL said:


> Washing the fiancées car and getting one in.


I only saw the text because your picture did not load for a minute. I was a little confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knilas

First Hirochi. Very very tasty! Arrogant Bastard on the side.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying my favorite cheap stick. Ramon Bueso Habano, every time i light one of these and think of the price paid brings a huge smile to my face : grin2:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Toro Tubo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Going to take 3 cigars to dig a big enough hole to plant a big yucca plant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


how was this stick? i keep wanting to try them but didn't want to dump the cash on fiver that would disappoint . sadly my local b&m doesn't carry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

StillPuffin said:


> how was this stick? i keep wanting to try them but didn't want to dump the cash on fiver that would disappoint . sadly my local b&m doesn't carry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are a good smoke. I have added them to my rotation. It's a nice change from what I have been smoking. (Oliva V's, Pepin Blues, and Tatuaje Tattoos.) Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Looking forward to this later today, grabbed a pic before it gets dark


----------



## Napa Cab

On number two today found this in the bottom of my humidor. Never had or heard about this one. Been sitting since 2013. Boxed press not what I normally smoke. The wife is happy got the yucca plant in the ground

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

La Traviata Radiante. I am not a big fan of CAO, but I think they got this one right. At just under four dollars a stick it's in the top 10 of my budget rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Famous Buenito Madurito. Not bad for a quick smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

WABOOM said:


> Nub Conni, punched with a 30-.06 case.


Because 'Murica. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Enjoying my favorite cheap stick. Ramon Bueso Habano, every time i light one of these and think of the price paid brings a huge smile to my face : grin2:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta try this, you and @WABOOM always say good things about this stick and its value. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Gotta try this, you and @WABOOM always say good things about this stick and its value.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Definitely a great stick for the price. Can't stress enough the need for atleast 6 months to get a good feel for them. Longer and they get even better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Smoked one of these for the first time tonight. Sat in the humidor for the better part of a year but when I took the cello off last week it reeked of ammonia. After dry-boxing for a few days sans cello it really mellowed out and was finally smokable tonight.

Pretty good stick. A lot of espresso and some spice off the bat then lost the spice in the second third and the espresso turned to what I could only describe as coffee that had been brewed at too high a temperature. Not quite "burnt" coffee, but almost. I kinda like it though. Medium/full bodied... A real gentle spice found its way back in the final third and a little barnyard snuck through the coffee. Maybe some of that ammonia still?

Overall it wasn't a bad stick. Required a couple touch ups.

I think I might take the cello off the others I have and give them another 6 months or so to even out.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjhemp

A Casa Fernandez 35th anniversario with my new old glory installed in the background.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ratzilla


----------



## blackrabbit

So I have had a pretty long day and it will continue into the night. I started off with a little Fuente Exquisito for breakfast with a little chainsawing then I drove a few hours to Crestone (a very cool out of the way mountain hippy town) and smoked a Le Careme cosacko during the car drive. Then I took a hike with the dog and smoked a MUWAT Nightcrawler on the hike. I must say I enjoyed them all. I am going to see my bros band, Colorado Floyd (pink floyd cover band) tonight here in Crestone. They rock and I will get my dance on shortly. Come on in dear boy have a cigar...........

Sorry I forgot my cord to connect my camera to my laptop so no photos.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Green Label, robusto


----------



## gunnersguru

its been a while sent my last post , what with spring and mowing season started and traveling . so here is the pics I did take. the Davidoff was a grab bag damaged stick , cracked head and a water stain at a vein and smoked dry although I had it 3 months . one stand out was a man of war puro , was great . I bought three boxes of them , I smoked one early and was yuck but after 4/5 months it came in very good.


----------



## WNYTony

A day on the golf course, with a Camacho Liberty 2015 that @Ranger0282 sent me in our Noob Sampler Trade.
Great smoke from a great Puffer



Tonight a Bahia Blue robusto. It's just getting an "ok" on the list.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Enjoying this Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 on the patio before the rain hits


----------



## MrCrowley39

SoCal Gunner said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado


This is one of my favourite NC! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I think I found a nice morning pairing, first time for both! Oliva Serie G Maduro and a homemade Chocolate Mocha.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 100th Anniversary Cameroon, petite corona.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CH Headley Grange corona that has had about a years rest. Nice everyday sort of smoke. With peach iced tea.









Happy Easter everybody who is celebrating the day. Sunny, windy and warm here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Sencillo Black from 2014. Mmmm. Paired with some coffee. Enjoying the weather at a local park.

Smooth, silky smoke. Dark chocolate and coffee. Love darker Habano wrappers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

El Cobre while i have the chance! Guests show at 3 and who knows when another opportunity will arise!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> Looking forward to this later today, grabbed a pic before it gets dark


Love the original Serie R but have yet to try the Maduro. What's your take?


----------



## WoadyCypress

Great smoke! I'm really liking My Fathers Cigars lately!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> CH Headley Grange corona that has had about a years rest. Nice everyday sort of smoke. With peach iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everybody who is celebrating the day. Sunny, windy and warm here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you, enjoying some deviled eggs (ironic) with horseradish mixed in with extra sharp paprika. And a Desiel. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

For the afternoon stick I reached into the cigar of the month stash (courtesy of my wife). I've had a La Pearla before (not the Wide) it wasn't spectacular but wasn't bad either. So far, much of the same with this one.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

A bomb from last July from @azmadurolover It happened to come a few days before my bday. I figured Easter would be a nice day to enjoy it with some Jameson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Happy Easter



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Punch pita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff GC


----------



## Fusion

The only one i had not tried from my noob sampler purchase, a Rosa Cuba, yet another pretty good smoke
Of the six brands i received in the sampler,( for me )only 2 were dogs. 1 was so-so and 3 pretty good.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Third period of pens jackets and a celebratory cigar. HE is risen!


----------



## WABOOM

First time with this. Jury is out at the moment. Much weaker than expected. Very different than T52 and no 9. Im just not getting much. Earth and coffee. Next couple inches will tell.















This was an interesting smoke. Flavors developed like CRAZY in the 2nd third. Became a rich "maduro machine". Zero pepper. Earthy chocolate, brown sugar, nutty coffee. Output picked up hugely. Cool burning. I have 2 more pigs but wouldn't pursue more of this vitola personally.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Turned into a beautiful night. Rainbow went away though. I was fifteen minutes too late.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Such a good smoke. No light but I'll try to take a snap from the tub. I'm a bit hammered. Sorry. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Such a good smoke. No light but I'll try to take a snap from the tub. I'm a bit hammered. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol

That looks like a gukha cherry to me


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Such a good smoke. No light but I'll try to take a snap from the tub. I'm a bit hammered. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Epic picture!!! Made my day.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 40th


----------



## jw13

This is my first one of these and I really enjoy it. Probably box worthy.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Thanks, @KeefG for this one. Padilla Connecticut reserva.

Very interesting smoke... it was a creamy nutty flavor that was hard to pinpoint. Not in my wheelhouse at all; but, I've been trying to branch out from the maduros that I generally stick to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't look now...but I think there's wolf next to you.


----------



## MidwestToker

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't look now...but I think there's a wolf next to you.


----------



## scott1256ca

v660 is one of my favorites. I really like this. I don't smoke often enough and haven't been doing it long enough to have experienced the number of brands and vitolas some of you have experienced. Hell, kidvegas posts more brands and vitolas in a month than I've tried to date!
The other is my first davidoff yamasa petit churchill. Great cigar. I REALLY like this. Paired with a 12 yr old glendronach. Just getting into the scotch. This is a good starter! Had a bowmore 15yr old at a friends last week. That was pretty damn fine as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The day after. It gets harder with each year. A bit too much wine with Easter dinner apparently.

Enjoying a cold windy day, but at least it's sunny. With a Casa Fernandez Miami Maduro courtesy of bripp. With sweet tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just started this Obsidian in Robusto after about 14 months rest. Well, it's getting better, but another year will definitely help. Noticed some weird wrapper discoloration, as if it was darkened on purpose. Lighter color appears as the dark fades away. Pretty good so far, great retro, a ton of chocolate, kinda dark and semi sweet.

Good flavors, but burn issues. Had to constantly puff it, because it wanted to go out. The end gave me some nic kick and wanted to say this one was resting 11 months not 14 as I stated. So another year it is. These are good for the price $2.2 but they need a ton of rest and I think maybe even lower RH would help.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## LeatherNeck

Just nubbed out a Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Robusto and decided that 45 minutes was just not enough for me today so I grabbed another RB, this time an Olancho 2005 Reserva in Torpedo.


----------



## Fusion

Wife is in San Fran until tomorrow, thought i would take the quiet time and indulge in my fav sip and one of my fav cigars up to now, aggghhhhh heaven.


----------



## Regiampiero

After 40 days I'm starting again today. Boy I forgot how to do this. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

2000 Maduro








We should start doing "Maduro Monday"


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9cd


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> 2000 Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start doing "Maduro Monday"


Great Idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Good idea @WABOOM


----------



## MyFatherFan

I know a good amount of people knock the Cohiba NC, but I just had my last Cohiba Black and wish I had more honestly. 8 months on it and it was very enjoyable and ended up using the modus to nub it.


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> After 40 days I'm starting again today. Boy I forgot how to do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Long time no see. Hope things are well.


----------



## WABOOM

MyFatherFan said:


> I know a good amount of people knock the Cohiba NC, but I just had my last Cohiba Black and wish I had more honestly. 8 months on it and it was very enjoyable and ended up using the modus to nub it.


I like the Black. I also the Red dot. But not the Nicaragua. None of them are worth the msrp but If you can get them for $5-8 , I think they are worth it.


----------



## MidwestToker

MyFatherFan said:


> I know a good amount of people knock the Cohiba NC, but I just had my last Cohiba Black and wish I had more honestly. 8 months on it and it was very enjoyable and ended up using the modus to nub it.


I once saw a Red Dot robusto at a B&M for $17 (!!!). I wish they'd slap a generic band around them and charge what they're worth, which as @WABOOM said, is about $5-6 a stick. I'd buy them regularly. Alas, BS marketing is what it is.

PS, I'll be on the lookout for that blend if they ever go on sale. It looks tasty.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

George Rico La Conquista. Not a bad cigar but I've been historically a fan of what George does, and this one left me wanting.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

A friend who is a long time casual cigar smoker bought a red dot toro tubo on a guy's lake trip in Maryland for >$20. I just sat there with the padrons I brought from home. I offered him one but he politely responded that he wanted something "really nice" for the weekend (yes he also smoked half, returned it to the tube and finished it that night in the hot tub).


----------



## Gummy Jones

A friend who is a long time casual cigar smoker bought a red dot toro tubo on a guy's lake trip in Maryland for >$20. I just sat there with the padrons I brought from home. I offered him one but he politely responded that he wanted something "really nice" for the weekend (yes he also smoked half, returned it to the tube and finished it that night in the hot tub).


----------



## piken

A Gurkha Centurian.


----------



## WNYTony

Bait Fish, courtesy of @CloakedInSmoke


----------



## StillPuffin

Casa Cuba. This is my first of these. Picked it up from my local B&M. So far, not wowing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoyed a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu on my drive into the office today, no picture as that would have been unsafe to do while driving...


----------



## NormH3

Sometimes you just have to go big.


----------



## Regiampiero

poppajon75 said:


> Long time no see. Hope things are well.


All is good, just had to stay away from all of you enablers in order to accomplish my goal. Hope you had a good Easter and everyone is well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Punch Rare Corojo courtesy @poppajon75. First punch cigar I've sampled in an extremely long time. Very smooth med bodied. Thanks Brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Punch Rare Corojo courtesy @poppajon75. First punch cigar I've sampled in an extremely long time. Very smooth med bodied. Thanks Brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it treats you well.


----------



## fadiserhal

Have a great evening brothers and sisters of the leaf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

AF Anejo shark tooth with some rye and coke for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 2/4g Slam started when doing so grass re-patching but it's so big I took it to the tub.

It's a Canon sized cigar. Just huge but tasty. With Jameson and Ginger Ale. 









Earlier while doing the mowing I enjoyed a cedar wrapped Gran Habano GAR 2005. These have to be nearly as old as any NC I have. Not bad at all though a bit large in Ring Gauge. Glad I have a few more sitting in the tupoerdor. Same goes for this 8" long Illusione. Cold but Sunny today.

My Botox injections were given today. 26+ of them in the face, head and neck. Take that headaches. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione 2/4g Slam started when doing so grass re-patching but it's so big I took it to the tub.
> 
> It's a Canon sized cigar. Just huge but tasty. With Jameson and Ginger Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canon sized LOL !!! Canon size is good every once in a while. You can freight train them. Choo choo !!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> I once saw a Red Dot robusto at a B&M for $17 (!!!). I wish they'd slap a generic band around them and charge what they're worth, which as @WABOOM said, is about $5-6 a stick. I'd buy them regularly. Alas, BS marketing is what it is.
> 
> PS, I'll be on the lookout for that blend if they ever go on sale. It looks tasty.


+1 here. I've never bought a Red Dot so the only ones I've ever had were either gifts or came in some kinda free sampler with another purchase. For what they want for them and sub-par flavor and performance, I'll continue not buying them. Toooooo many better/cheaper gars out there for me to waste my money on them. Definitely all hype!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gummy Jones said:


> A friend who is a long time casual cigar smoker bought a red dot toro tubo on a guy's lake trip in Maryland for >$20. I just sat there with the padrons I brought from home. I offered him one but he politely responded that he wanted something "really nice" for the weekend (yes he also smoked half, returned it to the tube and finished it that night in the hot tub).


You must have been herfing with @Cigary 's BIL! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Just goes to show you can't fix stupid.


----------



## LeatherNeck

PDR Obsidian (black) Toro. One of my "in-between" smokes. Decent Yard Gar for the price. I'm waiting on some good ones to acclimate and/rest. Started out great, but that was short lived. Oh well, did the trick I guess.


----------



## bobbya08

A monti I got in a sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary, belle encre ( 5x48 figurado)


----------



## jw13

Nub connie with about 6 months on it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel DP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke, aged for 7mo.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Gibraltar and zacapa for me tonight. Thank you @Champagne InHand

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Ortega Serie D No.8









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Sumatra while in Huntsville on business. I generally like Kristoff sticks and this is no exception.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

New guy around here. Really enjoy seeing what everyone is smoking. Just smoking a Romeo 1875 tonight


----------



## Regiampiero

piken said:


> New guy around here. Really enjoy seeing what everyone is smoking. Just smoking a Romeo 1875 tonight


Welcome to the land of enablers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

LeatherNeck said:


> You must have been herfing with @Cigary 's BIL! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Just goes to show you can't fix stupid.


For sure. ..the guy's a f'n astronaut!


----------



## 10Bears

Rocky Patel - private cellar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Late start


----------



## csk415

Wife's bday today. Picked up a couple of her favorites she likes me to smoke while we chill out side.


----------



## awk6898

csk415 said:


> Wife's bday today. Picked up a couple of her favorites she likes me to smoke while we chill out side.


"Happy birthday hunny, I bought myself some cigars." Well done sir! You've trained her well. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Lot 23 tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Ruination and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## FunkBass55

First Alec Bradley while on my neighborhood stroll. Surprisingly great. It was in my 20 for 50 sampler, and now I want a few more of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regius this morning with an ice water. 
Flaky ash on this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

Jericho Hill and coffee to start the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning smoke and coffee.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Sumatra while in Huntsville on business. I generally like Kristoff sticks and this is no exception.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i really like that ash tray!


----------



## Bigjohn

First post








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Happy to be home..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Not going to try a new one until I'm 100% so, it's a Famous brand Immortal toro today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Suriel, Day & Night,







Too early to call it yet but there is definitely some potential here.


----------



## scott1256ca

My first Casa Magna for (dog) Walker Wednesday.
Quite enjoyed this. Pretty decent for a yard gar. I'm still hoping to find better, but this one was just fine. 
Had to change contrast and saturation of the image, it was too dark The cigar looked healthy. Picture of it ... not so much.

Tried I selfie. Don't peek if you scare easily. :smile:


----------



## Maxh92

Ave Maria with about 5 months on it. Not a bad stick. I recall these being better. Maybe my pallet is getting more refined...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

A Triple Maduro Robusto. Definitely full body and flavor mostly quite enjoyable. It had good strength but not overwhelming. Better overall construction and ash than a couple other camachos I have smoked. A pretty good enjoyable stick.


----------



## jw13

Best way to grill! Camacho Criollo with 9 months rest.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Evening smoke with a bit of age on it










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Imperia from BOTL @Kidvegas - I know you told me to give it some rest, but after a few months of looking at it every time I opened my humidor, I could no longer resist!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Imperia from BOTL @Kidvegas - I know you told me to give it some rest, but after a few months of looking at it every time I opened my humidor, I could no longer resist!


Ha! I didnt mean for ya to rest it till 2025 LOL...fire that sucker and let me know what ya think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

First Ashton we shall see.


----------



## WABOOM

G, torpedo. Time has really changed these for the good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> G, torpedo. Time has really changed these for the good.


How much time, if I may ask?


----------



## scott1256ca

> G, torpedo. Time has really changed these for the good.


I'm interested in how much time you have let them rest?


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> How much time, if I may ask?


11 months.


----------



## WABOOM

The subtleties of the Cameroon shine thru once the freshness wears off and the pepper tones down. Slightly floral now. Nutmeg and leather too.


----------



## Regiampiero

Norteño and tea.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th


----------



## piken

No laughing at the new guy, but can't help it, I like them. 

CI nic 90+ 2nds -25.00 a bundle of 15. Don't really care what the back story is on these but I grab a bundle when they have them.

Great aroma, burn good, leathery, woody, taste. Last third the best. I smoke'em till it burns my fingers. Not great, but good.


----------



## Gummy Jones

piken said:


> No laughing at the new guy, but can't help it, I like them.
> 
> CI nic 90+ 2nds -25.00 a bundle of 15. Don't really care what the back story is on these but I grab a bundle when they have them.
> 
> Great aroma, burn good, leathery, woody, taste. Last third the best. I smoke'em till it burns my fingers. Not great, but good.


Smoke what you like!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

piken said:


> No laughing at the new guy, but can't help it, I like them.
> 
> CI nic 90+ 2nds -25.00 a bundle of 15. Don't really care what the back story is on these but I grab a bundle when they have them.
> 
> Great aroma, burn good, leathery, woody, taste. Last third the best. I smoke'em till it burns my fingers. Not great, but good.


Pretty decent smokes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Riqueza


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Riqueza
> View attachment 116290


Stop! That's amazing. You keep showing yellow cello and every time its just crazy.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Stop! That's amazing. You keep showing yellow cello and every time its just crazy.


Think he's reusing the same one over and over??? That was a joke by the way @OneStrangeOne. I look forward to the day I can let mine sit long enough to have yellow cello.


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Torano 1916 corona tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Project, with a cup of Kenya this morning


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> The Project, with a cup of Kenya this morning
> View attachment 116314


What have you found to be a good amount of rest for those. I've put 3 of them back specifically for a longer nap. I guess, have you found a sweet spot for them?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

poppajon75 said:


> What have you found to be a good amount of rest for those. I've put 3 of them back specifically for a longer nap. I guess, have you found a sweet spot for them?


This batch is from March 2014 and are fantastic at this point, I think this is it, I will save a couple and see what they do at the 4 & 5 year mark. these are the robusto. imo they need at least 18 mo.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Started out with a tat Black on the drive in today.


----------



## StillPuffin

Stressing the day with a MF cedros deluxe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

StillPuffin said:


> Stressing the day with a MF cedros deluxe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meant starting the day. "Stressing".... I see how this day is going to be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

StillPuffin said:


> Meant starting the day. "Stressing".... I see how this day is going to be!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost the weekend. You got this.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just finished another Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto.


----------



## blackrabbit

Crux Nimfamaniac, Dark. It started off tight but opened up and gave a nice tasty smoke I found dominated by mocha type flavors. Very enjoyable down to the nub.


----------



## droy1958

My first of these thanks to a fine BOTL.......


----------



## Maxh92

droy1958 said:


> My first of these thanks to a fine BOTL.......


If you don't mind me asking, what are your thoughts on that stick? I've had several and have enjoyed them.


----------



## Kidvegas

Serie V

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Taking a quick break with a AB BM punk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a nice little afternoon planned


----------



## fadiserhal

Hello Weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Maxh92 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are your thoughts on that stick? I've had several and have enjoyed them.


I'm not much for describing flavors, but pretty much earth and tobacco to me which isn't a bad thing.....


----------



## droy1958

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Same here, I mean can't wait to try the robusto. I try hard to let them ripen in my tupperdor and since I only have one it makes it even harder. Any other sticks you could compare MB 3 to?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oliva V comes to mind....


----------



## Fusion

I do like these


----------



## George007

Liga T52. I forgot I had a couple of these.


----------



## droy1958

LGG Series R Maddy..


----------



## droy1958

LGC Series 5

Apparently I'm Irish because I'm "Dublin"......


----------



## poppajon75

Only one surefire way to knock that crap out of your chest and, that's with a fresh 4 month rested Diesel Unholy Cocktail. KAPOW!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Only one surefire way to knock that crap out of your chest and, that's with a fresh 4 month rested Diesel Unholy Cocktail. KAPOW!


Awesome, feel better!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Awesome, feel better!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. It's doing something lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Iron Horse from Dino @UBC03, spent all day out on a job site and now I'm gonna spend the next couple of hours on a mower
.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Iron Horse from Dino @UBC03, spent all day out on a job site and now I'm gonna spend the next couple of hours on a mower
> .
> View attachment 116402


You can tell me if you think it's crap

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Lot 23. First one of these. I have one resting, but thought I'd buy one from my trusted B&M and light up. Curiosity got the best of me. Some pretty yellow cello. Just more affirmation that Esteli is my favorite region.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> You can tell me if you think it's crap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


So far so good, only about an inch in so far &#128527;
The way it started out I was thinking it was gonna be bland, but some spicy goodness showed up at the half inch mark.


----------



## bobbya08

5 Vegas this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Good smoke by Oliva.

Had to use the modus to open the draw up a bit, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina Robusto. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

RP Super Ligero


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## StillPuffin

piken said:


> RP Super Ligero


Solid nic hit when you need to get going in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Too many... damn gorgeous weather


----------



## frankie100

Regiampiero said:


> Norteño and tea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thinking about trying these, what are your thoughts??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Having my favorite smoke tonight...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina Classic - actually won this on JR's poker game a while back


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG with Kona today


----------



## Regiampiero

frankie100 said:


> Thinking about trying these, what are your thoughts??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay, there's just too much to catch up on my feed. Norteños are awesome sticks, light earth with hints of floral notes and a little bitter coffee. Also well constructed and can be found at around $7 a stick, which is a good deal for the this quality stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Gibraltar 4 x 44

With coffee touched with Bailey's and a water back. After a short dog walk. The hound's tummy isn't feeling well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## NormH3

Smoked a Quorum one of my go to yard gars.


----------



## MidwestToker

As expected, these KFCs are much more enjoyable in this short vitola. Especially on a cold, rainy day. Thanks, @blackrabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

MidwestToker said:


> As expected, these KFCs are much more enjoyable in this short vitola. Especially on a cold, rainy day. Thanks, @blackrabbit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know these seem to get a bunch of hate but I really like these. Solid bourbon and some time grilling and I'm set

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I had a Joya Red (Robusto) on my drive home today, I am not normally a mild flavor smoker and yes it was a mild smoke to me, but a very nice one, smoked well from start to finish had a mild hint of some pepper that dissipated as the smoke went on. Think they will be a good light smoke for the days when I am not feeling my normal full flavored.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Thanks to @NightFish I'm enjoying this delicious short story!


----------



## fadiserhal

I landed this at my local store, the attendant who was at the time didn't know the name of the brand.

Any idea?

Its a mild cigar with a lot of flavors and a razor sharp burn...

Beautiful for a late night at the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

It's been a long week...

LP Flying Pigs...
















Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Lycus said:


> It's been a long week...
> 
> LP Flying Pigs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


Nice! For some of those in the humi for later.

I like that long ashtray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

StillPuffin said:


> Nice! For some of those in the humi for later.
> 
> I like that long ashtray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the ashtray was handmade with no power tools. A gift from a friend...

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Ok... I've had these since 2015 so they are well rested, and I swear this is a very good cigar. Really good blend. 
They have been discontinued. Of course. 5 Vegas stopped making it...why? because it's too good to fit the line. Just like the Miami and the Limitada. 
Toasty caramel, sweet leather, candied peanut, slightly perfume. It is densely filled, yet has a good draw and slow burning. They were very affordable $3. Oh well.


----------



## ADRUNKK

WABOOM said:


> Ok... I've had these since 2015 so they are well rested, and I swear this is a very good cigar. Really good blend.
> They have been discontinued. Of course. 5 Vegas stopped making it...why? because it's too good to fit the line. Just like the Miami and the Limitada.
> Toasty caramel, sweet leather, candied peanut, slightly perfume. It is densely filled, yet has a good draw and slow burning. They were very affordable $3. Oh well.


Bummer it's discontinued. I saw high primings and got excited. I imagine it's got to have some decent strength behind it, how's it compare to something like LFD Double Ligero?


----------



## WABOOM

ADRUNKK said:


> Bummer it's discontinued. I saw high primings and got excited. I imagine it's got to have some decent strength behind it, how's it compare to something like LFD Double Ligero?


Strong, but not that strong!


----------



## ADRUNKK

WABOOM said:


> Strong, but not that strong!


Lol. I love a really strong nicotine bomb from time to time. I think I'll have a LFD tonight. I want my head to spin a little after a long week.


----------



## WABOOM

ADRUNKK said:


> Lol. I love a really strong nicotine bomb from time to time. I think I'll have a LFD tonight. I want my head to spin a little after a long week.


Save it for tomorrow morning on an empty stomach!


----------



## George007

Padron 1926


----------



## ADRUNKK

WABOOM said:


> Save it for tomorrow morning on an empty stomach!


Lol. That's a gamble right there. 50 50 coin flip on how it turns out.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Excalibur Robusto. Decent stick when aged well. Nub worthy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> HdM Excalibur Robusto. Decent stick when aged well. Nub worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on, you gotta let us know what you're drinking with that. Here's mine tonight.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Come on, you gotta let us know what you're drinking with that. Here's mine tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just ice water tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Crystal, with some Kraken on the rocks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fuente Friday! With a Hanger24 Orange Wheat.


----------



## Fusion

A My Father Le Bijou


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> Ok... I've had these since 2015 so they are well rested, and I swear this is a very good cigar. Really good blend.
> They have been discontinued. Of course. 5 Vegas stopped making it...why? because it's too good to fit the line. Just like the Miami and the Limitada.
> Toasty caramel, sweet leather, candied peanut, slightly perfume. It is densely filled, yet has a good draw and slow burning. They were very affordable $3. Oh well.


I know right! I've been looking to buy more for the past 6 months. Even called the factory and ask them to restart production, but nothing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

ADRUNKK said:


> Lol. I love a really strong nicotine bomb from time to time. I think I'll have a LFD tonight. I want my head to spin a little after a long week.


Those are nothing like the lfd. They are not really true ligeros, but they are creamy and smooth. Perfect for a morning cigar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Crystal, with some Kraken on the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How's the burn on that. I've always like graycliff's flavor, but their burn drives me crazy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Shade Churchill and zacapa.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

JtAv8tor said:


> Crystal, with some Kraken on the rocks


I find Kraken Dark on the rocks pairs very well with anything I've smoked with it. Good choice!


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> How's the burn on that. I've always like graycliff's flavor, but their burn drives me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This one had about 8 years on it and burnt well right up to the last 3rd, then went a little uneven.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #5


----------



## ctozzi

Oliva, a bit too strong for my liking. Nice even burn though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Ah...well, okay, I guess. Lots of smoke, easy draw, strong, decent aroma but just bland flavor. Half way and already thinking
about what I'm going good to smoke next, not a good sign. Still enjoying smoking though. As I'm writing this I'm thinking I'm enjoying retrohaling this more than puffing it. Not sure what that means. More flavor retro or just bored with it.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Some sort of Italian cheroot the guy at my local shop suggested. All I can say is this is fantastic. A bit like a stronger Anejo. Yes, that's how much I like it.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> Perfecxion #5


You's a Baller ! That's a big time smoke....

Been battling a cold all week so still taking a walk on the mild side with a Luminosa


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is an underrated cigar.


----------



## MattinAZ

El Güegüense 
My new favorite. Hard to pronounce and sometimes hard to find though


----------



## frankie100

cigarsinmypipe said:


> This is an underrated cigar.


Could not agree more!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

The girlfriend and I went out to dinner tonight and then took advantage of the nice weather for a cigar... The RP 92 had a super loose draw and would go out even with constant attention. Too many relights to count. Just a dud, oh well... But the gf's Torano smoked beautifully down to the nub. She usually smokes flavored cigars, but I don't like keeping them in my little traveldor because of how potent they are. So this was her first "real" cigar and she kept saying how much she was enjoying it.Win... And that's 22oz. of Chateaubriand from Prime 225 in Chesapeake City MD. Highly recommended.























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Namakubi and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Bait Fish before breakfast. Tasty little things.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Savages with a cold 7up. 







tasty stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

LP oscuro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde from @Humphrey's Ghost only my second offering from this outfit. This one is just as good as the first. Very enjoyable profile with minimal if at all spice, floral is what comes to mind along with a great aroma! Positively a great smoke. Thanks Bro!

Into the second third and this is flavor bomb status. Thick leathery smoke that completely coats the pallet mixed in with a lightly sweetened cream. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell Savages with a cold 7up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasty stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7up/Sprite are my go-to drinks when I'm smoking. Glad I'm not the only one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 La Bomba,


----------



## xerogravity

Decided to light up my Ashton Classic I got this morning. So far it lives up to everything I've heard.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

New one to me, found it I. The depths of the Vino, going to light it up for an afternoon smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Pseudo- H Upmann, The Banker-Annuity.

A nice smooth tasty medium bodied smoke that stays good til the end.


----------



## piken

blackrabbit said:


> Pseudo- H Upmann, The Banker-Annuity.
> 
> A nice smooth tasty medium bodied smoke that stays good til the end.


One of my favorites. A great smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva Master blend from @WABOOM. Wow these are always so dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Out doing yard work and almost forgot to snap a pic. Nicaro Anno VI: Reminds me of a LP9 with the earthiness and floral retrohale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Always a fav,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Oliva Master blend from @WABOOM. Wow these are always so dang good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a sampler box with the cutter from a few years back of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Out doing yard work and almost forgot to snap a pic. Nicaro Anno VI: Reminds me of a LP9 with the earthiness and floral retrohale.


Those are great sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

I'm having to live vicariously through you guys. I haven't been able to light one up in a few days. I'm working nights now and it's got my schedule all screwed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

This was actually my Friday after work stick. Thanks to @OneStrangeOne for this one. Started off a little rough but blossomed with a great taste of a nice toasted bread.


----------



## ebnash

My Saturday morning stick with Peet's Italian Roast. Once again, thanks to @OneStrangeOne for this aged smoke. Don't mind the discoloration but I pulled this one out to smoke last week and left it on the ottoman for a minute to grab a beer and wouldn't you know, the dog jumped up to check it out and nearly broke it in half. Spent some time with some pectin doing minor surgery and threw it back in the Tupper for a week to heal up. This smoke just got better and better as I dug in. Peppery with a touch of sweetness on the tip of the tongue.

Warped Flor Del Valle


----------



## ebnash

CLE Prieto this afternoon with Kraken dark rum on ice. These are now about 3 months in and starting smoke very tasty. Syrupy oily sweetness and a nice nic sting. Now I remember why I bought 2 boxes of these :ss


----------



## csk415

MattinAZ said:


> El Güegüense
> My new favorite. Hard to pronounce and sometimes hard to find though


https://www.purocigar.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=83&zenid=62cc84323c7383d55644664b2b9f9944


----------



## bobbya08

Couldn't take it any more I had to fire one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Glad you finally found the opportunity @bobbya08

Shhh...

Snook this one in between the clouds
Mild but a good smoke


----------



## Maxh92

Sombresa corona grande. Great stick - Actually, this is my first time smoking one of these. Lots of cedar and good smoke output.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

After 2/3 thirds of this I think I'm turning green. Sob it's a lot of cigar, and the flavors are really single note. Just musty tobacco and earth. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had to move to the garage the wind and rain messed up back porch smoking, one last on for the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

awk6898 said:


> The girlfriend and I went out to dinner tonight and then took advantage of the nice weather for a cigar... The RP 92 had a super loose draw and would go out even with constant attention. Too many relights to count. Just a dud, oh well... But the gf's Torano smoked beautifully down to the nub. She usually smokes flavored cigars, but I don't like keeping them in my little traveldor because of how potent they are. So this was her first "real" cigar and she kept saying how much she was enjoying it.Win... And that's 22oz. of Chateaubriand from Prime 225 in Chesapeake City MD. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Were you at the tiki bar opening? Win win. Looks like she's about to burn a hole in your shirt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


>


Good stick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> My Saturday morning stick with Peet's Italian Roast. Once again, thanks to @OneStrangeOne for this aged smoke. Don't mind the discoloration but I pulled this one out to smoke last week and left it on the ottoman for a minute to grab a beer and wouldn't you know, the dog jumped up to check it out and nearly broke it in half. Spent some time with some pectin doing minor surgery and threw it back in the Tupper for a week to heal up. This smoke just got better and better as I dug in. Peppery with a touch of sweetness on the tip of the tongue.
> 
> Warped Flor Del Valle


Is this Peet's store bought or delivery?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Had to move to the garage the wind and rain messed up back porch smoking, one last on for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. I picked up one of those to try. Looking forward to firing it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Nice. I picked up one of those to try. Looking forward to firing it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have quickly become my number 2 behind Tats, I like them better than the T52s personally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This one of my fav sticks. The last of my fiver. Definitely box worthy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> They have quickly become my number 2 behind Tats, I like them better than the T52s personally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tried out the no. 9 flying pig this evening. I like it pretty good. It's a nice little short smoke. A little stronger than what I'm used to smoking but I liked it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I tried out the no. 9 flying pig this evening. I like it pretty good. It's a nice little short smoke. A little stronger than what I'm used to smoking but I liked it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not tried any of those as of yet, on my list though as I am a fan of the Liga line

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> I have not tried any of those as of yet, on my list though as I am a fan of the Liga line
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I've got a couple different ones to try out. Hopefully they're all just as good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This is not an inferno stick. It's actually at tat. Split the wrapper when I cut it. Wasn't paying attention and cut it to far back. Wrapped it tight with a bigger label and all is good for now.


----------



## tonyzoc

Hoyo AJ Fernandez



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Prensado Churchill


----------



## ebnash

Stogiepuffer said:


> Is this Peet's store bought or delivery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Beans purchase from a local Peet's location. @Stogiepuffer


----------



## piken

This was a total fail. Montecristo media noche box pressed. Rolled way to tight to smoke, throwing it out 
and gonna get something else out to smoke.


----------



## piken

Mo betta now......


----------



## WNYTony

FDLA robusto, courtesy of my buddy @tjhemp


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> I have a sampler box with the cutter from a few years back of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought that same sampler. I took the sticks out of the box. Gave the cutter away. I think I've only had one of the sticks thus far. They get better with age.

That long stick will need a good 2 hours set aside to smoke this Summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Last smoke of the nght and it was a great one. Yet another one from @*OneStrangeOne*. Crowned Heads La Imperiosa and probably the best cigar I've smoked to date. I think this one had about 1.5 years rest on it. This cigar reminded me of an even smoother and richer Camacho Triple Maduro. Tasted like smoking a date or some kind of candied nut. Smooth enough to retro hale every puff if you felt like it. My only complaint is that it didn't grow longer as I smoked so I could enjoy it longer.

Nathan, if you have anymore of these, it's time to pull one out and fire it up. Smoke it with a fat piece of chocolate cake &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## scott1256ca

Everytime I see that "La Imperiosa" I envision Hermione Granger waving a wand at Hogwarts.


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast of champions. Man, these things are smoking absolutely great right now. I wonder if the new Cubao's will smoke this good after 7ish years?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aging Room M356 and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Last smoke of the nght and it was a great one. Yet another one from @*OneStrangeOne*. Crowned Heads La Imperiosa and probably the best cigar I've smoked to date. I think this one had about 1.5 years rest on it. This cigar reminded me of an even smoother and richer Camacho Triple Maduro. Tasted like smoking a date or some kind of candied nut. Smooth enough to retro hale every puff if you felt like it. My only complaint is that it didn't grow longer as I smoked so I could enjoy it longer.
> 
> Nathan, if you have anymore of these, it's time to pull one out and fire it up. Smoke it with a fat piece of chocolate cake ��


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## WABOOM

Sunday churchhill


----------



## Kidvegas

Romeo 505 Nicaragua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

WABOOM said:


> Sunday churchhill


That's coffee cup, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally dragged my arse out of bed to get some household chores done including walking the beast. 
Enjoying the remainder of a RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity with a Coca-Cola while sitting in the front stoop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

This Decade is making me rethink my apathy towards RP. This thing is amazing. So sweet, but not in an artificial way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> This Decade is making me rethink my apathy towards RP. This thing is amazing. So sweet, but not in an artificial way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great. The Decade, and the Edge Habano make up for all the shortcomings of the rest of the line IMO.


----------



## xerogravity

Trying out a Tabak Especial Dulce Toro for brunch. Something a little different.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

MidwestToker said:


> This Decade is making me rethink my apathy towards RP. This thing is amazing. So sweet, but not in an artificial way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Decade at an RP event that a local liquor store put on. I was really impressed with that stick. I've also really enjoyed the the Edge Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Cohiba XV it be so good.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive to the airport smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Maxh92 said:


> I had a Decade at an RP event that a local liquor store put on. I was really impressed with that stick. I've also really enjoyed the the Edge Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously it is a personal preference, but so many dislike RP. Decade is one of my favorites from RP.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Enjoying a nice day with a blind man and beer. 


I swear. This are now my favorite cigars to pair with a pilsner or blond logger. Hit the spot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Nicely rested Victor Sinclair Legacy Double Maduro purchased from a member and a glass of home brew iced tea.


----------



## Kidvegas

Battleground, Jackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Decided to fire up my Eastern Standard. I'm about 30 min in and so far it's a fantastic smoke. Super happy with my B&M's recommendation!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Today's smoke.


----------



## bobbya08

xerogravity said:


> Decided to fire up my Eastern Standard. I'm about 30 min in and so far it's a fantastic smoke. Super happy with my B&M's recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I plan on trying those out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


>


I think this is first time I've seen someone else post a Cuba Libre One on here. Thoughts?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Trying to smoke this guy, but it's too fresh, goes out. Darn it! Jumped on it too soon.


----------



## MidwestToker

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Trying to smoke this guy, but it's too fresh, goes out. Darn it! Jumped on it too soon.


You might find that those smoke like s**t even when well rested. I have.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MidwestToker said:


> You might find that those smoke like s**t even when well rested. I have.


Well, let me clarify, it goes out when I leave it for a minute or two. Just needs attention, that's all. That's why resting pays big time.


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> I think this is first time I've seen someone else post a Cuba Libre One on here. Thoughts?


It's only the 2nd one I have smoked. I bought them around Thanksgiving, so 5 months ago. First one was fresh and was hardcore. This one was better. It was windy where I smoked it. Not ideal. I wont be surprised if I eventually judge this a a knock around yard-gar.. We will see. They arent a luxury blend anyway but I have read some really good reviews.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

A Flores Gran Reserva with some grilled boneless pork chops, sausage, brats and cob corn. All the while watching the NBA Playoffs. Been a great day.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> It's only the 2nd one I have smoked. I bought them around Thanksgiving, so 5 months ago. First one was fresh and was hardcore. This one was better. It was windy where I smoked it. Not ideal. I wont be surprised if I eventually judge this a a knock around yard-gar.. We will see. They arent a luxury blend anyway but I have read some really good reviews.


Those are a blend that I initially dubbed a great budget smoke, but after smoking many more cigars and refining my palate a bit, I'm not too high on. I smoked my last Churchill size a couple of days ago. It had 7 months on it. It was tasty, but I'd rather spend my money on Nica Libres or 5 Vegas "A"s.


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Imperiosa that bripper sent me. Deep bittersweet cocoa with plenty of earth and leather.

With iced green tea. 
3rd 'gar of the day so this is nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been sitting on this little guy for a while.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Just did a review on this guy: Fallen Angel
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...en-angel-review-warning-long-photo-heavy.html


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 Toro


----------



## piken

La Gloria Cubana series R maduro


----------



## hawk45

Cupacabra


----------



## Maxh92

Well, gents, it's been a rough week trying to get a stick in. The weather in Nashville has been terrible. It's rained 8 days straight.

Spent the day inside working on a new mantle for the lady (she didn't like the one that came with the house). Needed to relax a bit so I decided to go to my B&M.

Settled on a Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz. Fantastic smoke. The flavors are just great and it's draw and smoke output are on point. I would highly recommend this stick to anyone.

Mantle so far:









Stick:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Maxh92 said:


> Well, gents, it's been a rough week trying to get a stick in. The weather in Nashville has been terrible. It's rained 8 days straight.
> 
> Spent the day inside working on a new mantle for the lady (she didn't like the one that came with the house). Needed to relax a bit so I decided to go to my B&M.
> 
> Settled on a Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz. Fantastic smoke. The flavors are just great and it's draw and smoke output are on point. I would highly recommend this stick to anyone.
> 
> Mantle so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mantle is looking great. Nice work!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Last gar of the day. Avo Classic #2. Man this is smooth as silk. Best part is, I'm finally picking up some flavors the review has! Definitely would recommend to any noob. This IS box worthy to me.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

xerogravity said:


> Last gar of the day. Avo Classic #2. Man this is smooth as silk. Best part is, I'm finally picking up some flavors the review has! Definitely would recommend to any noob. This IS box worthy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I do have 1 of those in my stash, look forward to smoking it.


----------



## xerogravity

Fusion said:


> I do have 1 of those in my stash, look forward to smoking it.


I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. I'm getting another next paycheck and will let it sit for a special occasion.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

I picked a few of these the other day at a tobacco depot clearance bin. They looked like total crap in a cellophane wrapper. (Wish I had taken pictures thinking back.) Had no less than 5 tags on the back of the wrapper. I bought them and opened them in the store. Thinking if they were moldy I would return them then and there. To my surprise they were beautiful to behold a little spongy, but nothing to worry about. The kid behind the counter looked at the tags and said. "The tag with the yellow mark was from the audit." So I asked "How long ago was that?" He says, "About 2 and a half to 3 years ago." I did a happy dance. Paid half price for at least 3yo sticks. A good smoke to boot.


----------



## Forrest Sof

After 3 month resting, its getting much much bettet









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CAO Amazon Basin courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. A nice two hour smoke this evening. I'm not one to describe flavors but I liked this one. Great burn and draw too. I enjoyed it enough to pull the trigger on a box. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Forrest Sof said:


> After 3 month resting, its getting much much bettet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I agree with you. I bought a box of these around Christmas time, smoked one right away, wasn't impressed. Smoked one last week, it was considerably better. Hopefully in another couple of months they will be outstanding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Melanio Maduro Torpedo while out walking the course today - courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE



and for the back nine - Rocky Patel Vintage 92, courtesy of @Mario D

tonight - a Zino Platinum Z-Class


----------



## scott1256ca

sorry for the bad pic. I can't tell until I'm done and it is too late. This is my first Bellas Artes. I really liked this. I think it is worth trying one out if you haven't already. I was hoping we were done with the snow this year, but no such luck (damn!!). Good even burn and a fair amount of smoke.


----------



## bobbya08

Under crown shade at 3am while we run some casing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Asylum 13 with a cup of Kenya to jump start the day,


----------



## NormH3

Working on a My Father Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. Another purchased from a member.


----------



## xerogravity

Buena Cosecha, picked up in a grab bag a week ago, with tea.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

lex61 said:


> CAO Amazon Basin courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. A nice two hour smoke this evening. I'm not one to describe flavors but I liked this one. Great burn and draw too. I enjoyed it enough to pull the trigger on a box. Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great smokes. Got one from Mark also. Not sure why but that thing took forever to burn. Mine was a 2hr smoke also. Like yours the burn, flavors and smoke were spot on.


----------



## lex61

csk415 said:


> Those are great smokes. Got one from Mark also. Not sure why but that thing took forever to burn. Mine was a 2hr smoke also. Like yours the burn, flavors and smoke were spot on.


It's worth noting the Amazon Basin is in stock again at Cigars International

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta with sweet tea. Usually I'm not a fan of blended wrappers but I've grown to like these more and more. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fusion said:


> I do have 1 of those in my stash, look forward to smoking it.


They get much better with age. If you bought it from a B&M hopefully it had a chance to sit for 6+ months. I had a 5er of these once and didn't come to appreciate them until the last stick, and then they were gone. The 4th stick showed massive improvement from the first 3, but wasn't silky cream until stick number 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> They get much better with age. If you bought it from a B&M hopefully it had a chance to sit for 6+ months. I had a 5er of these once and didn't come to appreciate them until the last stick, and then they were gone. The 4th stick showed massive improvement from the first 3, but wasn't silky cream until stick number 5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, from my B&M, i have it in my "leave for a while" stack


----------



## fadiserhal

A pre-steak appetizer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a box of these how long should I let them rest before smoking one?


----------



## Kidvegas

Napa Cab said:


> I just bought a box of these how long should I let them rest before smoking one?


This one had a month at 65% and is smoking awesomely. I'd say atleast a month is a good start and longer to be fabulous. Also I've found that AJ's blends are ready to smoke sooner than others..just my 2 cent! Give'em a couple weeks if you can hold out.. if your like me chances are slim of ya sticking to that. Try one if it's harsh let the rest marinate for a while!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a RC Intemperance Charity. A very cold but Sunny Monday. I have to go host a group tonight. Right now I'm not in the mood but hopefully this cheery cigar will help me get there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> This one had a month at 65% and is smoking awesomely. I'd say atleast a month is a good start and longer to be fabulous. Also I've found that AJ's blends are ready to smoke sooner than others..just my 2 cent! Give'em a couple weeks if you can hold out.. if your like me chances are slim of ya sticking to that. Try one if it's harsh let the rest marinate for a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always found that the New Worlds smoke great right from the B&M (if that B&M knows what it's doing).


----------



## Napa Cab

MidwestToker said:


> I've always found that the New Worlds smoke great right from the B&M (if that B&M knows what it's doing).


Thanks I bought my box from JR auction site just got them on Saturday. I was going to smoke one today but it's raining again here in Oregon.


----------



## NightFish

Napa Cab said:


> I just bought a box of these how long should I let them rest before smoking one?


I picked up a box of AJF New World robustos a week or two ago when Cigar Page had 'em on sale and fired one up after only a few days in the humi. It was fantastic. I was inspired to try a fresh one after reading Katman's review (https://kohnhed.com/2014/09/09/a-j-fernandez-new-world-cigar-review/). Here's a few quotes from him about the subject -

"This is one of those rare cigars that has the blender's intent for the first couple of days upon removing the cello. Then it back tracks and goes into hibernation for a month or two."

"The "It" factor hits you square between the eyes. It has a sophistication that it should only have after 6-9 months of humidor time."

"I know that in a couple days, this blender's intent will go away and I wanted to catch it in its prime instead of a month or two from now. Some cigars just do that. They blossom like crazy at first and then slough off for a few months. No one in the cigar industry has been able to explain why to me."

The entire review is worth a read especially for anyone that hasn't smoked one yet and is on the fence about trying 'em out. Here's what else Katman has to say about New World -

"...a true flavor bomb."
"This may be the best $5 cigar I've smoked."
"Jesus. The A.J. Fernandez New World is out of this world. It is deeply complex with a perfect balance."
"The A.J. Fernandez New World is just a spectacular cigar."


----------



## MidwestToker

NightFish said:


> I picked up a box of AJF New World robustos a week or two ago when Cigar Page had 'em on sale and fired one up after only a few days in the humi. It was fantastic. I was inspired to try a fresh one after reading Katman's review (https://kohnhed.com/2014/09/09/a-j-fernandez-new-world-cigar-review/). Here's a few quotes from him about the subject -
> 
> "This is one of those rare cigars that has the blender's intent for the first couple of days upon removing the cello. Then it back tracks and goes into hibernation for a month or two."
> 
> "The "It" factor hits you square between the eyes. It has a sophistication that it should only have after 6-9 months of humidor time."
> 
> "I know that in a couple days, this blender's intent will go away and I wanted to catch it in its prime instead of a month or two from now. Some cigars just do that. They blossom like crazy at first and then slough off for a few months. No one in the cigar industry has been able to explain why to me."
> 
> The entire review is worth a read especially for anyone that hasn't smoked one yet and is on the fence about trying 'em out. Here's what else Katman has to say about New World -
> 
> "...a true flavor bomb."
> 
> "This may be the best $5 cigar I've smoked."
> 
> "Jesus. The A.J. Fernandez New World is out of this world. It is deeply complex with a perfect balance."
> 
> "The A.J. Fernandez New World is just a spectacular cigar."


He's the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> He's the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100%! I nor anyone I've ever talked to have yet to have a bad AJ Fernandez creation. To my knowledge, please correct me if I'm wrong, all of his cigar lines are aged before being sold. I don't think he produces anything "fresh" and that is why you pay a premium. My question is this; is he still considered "Boutique" or more mainstream?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo, always reliable for a Monday,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Today I'm lighting up an Oliva gift from a very good fella. @WABOOM bombed me with this Nub Connecticut. Thanks a bunch buddy!


----------



## poppajon75

2000 Maduro


----------



## JimOD

I have been on a cruise for the last four days and took enough cc to have three or four a day. They were great, but I couldn't wait to get back and have a La Finca Ammo Can, short filler. You can take the boy out of the country&#8230;

Note to other Noobs: Although this thread is often suggested as a place to go to discover new cigars to try, my posts are exempt from this advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

JimOD said:


> Note to other Noobs: Although this thread is often suggested as a place to go to discover new cigars to try, my posts are exempt from this advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can't fool us brother. You post some outstanding selections that a fella could make a wish list from.


----------



## LeatherNeck

JimOD said:


> I have been on a cruise for the last four days and took enough cc to have three or four a day. They were great, but I couldn't wait to get back and have a La Finca Ammo Can, short filler. You can take the boy out of the country&#8230;
> 
> Note to other Noobs: Although this thread is often suggested as a place to go to discover new cigars to try, my posts are exempt from this advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My friend, I'm throwing a flag on the field for that comment! This is a thread to show diversity in the cigar world and to share (without judgment) what you enjoy. Every "good" cigar doesn't have to be top of the line or cost as much as a car. Plenty of us here like short filler/cuban sandwich cigars from time to time. Some here even roll their own cigars. There are many good cheap cigars out there that we are always trying to find. Your opinion may strike up interest for someone else to give what you like a try. (Then again, if you don't want people finding out about a hidden gem; I understand your post. Lol)


----------



## NormH3

Everyone's favorite....


----------



## Fusion

NormH3 said:


> Everyone's favorite....


I have a Gurkha arriving today in a sampler i bought, need to try it and see what all the fuss is about, can they be that bad?


----------



## NormH3

Fusion said:


> I have a Gurkha arriving today in a sampler i bought, need to try it and see what all the fuss is about, can they be that bad?


This is my first. It's got some time on it and I don't find it objectionable.


----------



## NightFish

Fusion said:


> I have a Gurkha arriving today in a sampler i bought, need to try it and see what all the fuss is about, can they be that bad?


Save the band. You can make a fake and big money by putting it on another piece of crap smoke and asking an absurd price for it in the PUFF marketplace. :wink2:


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> I agree 100%! I nor anyone I've ever talked to have yet to have a bad AJ Fernandez creation. To my knowledge, please correct me if I'm wrong, all of his cigar lines are aged before being sold. I don't think he produces anything "fresh" and that is why you pay a premium. My question is this; is he still considered "Boutique" or more mainstream?


I was actually talking about the Katman reviews. But I love AJ, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> You can't fool us brother. You post some outstanding selections that a fella could make a wish list from.


He is just trying to cover for the crap he sent in the Blind Reunion PIF!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CAIN Straight Ligero Maduro. This thing is smoking like a champ on a windy day! She's a strong one.


----------



## WABOOM

for Maduro Monday


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> I have a Gurkha arriving today in a sampler i bought, need to try it and see what all the fuss is about, can they be that bad?


I think what most of us hate is their marketing and ridiculous MSRPs. Then you factor in the cigar (I can't say I've tried them all). I think if they marketed some of theirs as budget smokes, perhaps we'd claim a few asl good yard gars.

One of the best things about this place is I finally realized that I wasn't the only one who really didn't like the Gurkah offerings I had tried. While so many at the bar where coughing up the dough and boasting about their $15 Gurkah in the shiny tube they were smoking - I was thinking I must be crazy because I though it was a rolled dog turd.

But what's most important is that if YOU like the one you try, that's all that matters!


----------



## Fusion

"I thought it was a rolled dog turd" dam i just spurted pepsi all over laughing at that!!!!!!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac


----------



## Kidvegas

LFD Double Ligero from @Ranger0282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Gran Habano ZTK Zulu Zulu Connecticut


----------



## hawk45

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think what most of us hate is their marketing and ridiculous MSRPs. Then you factor in the cigar (I can't say I've tried them all). I think if they marketed some of theirs as budget smokes, perhaps we'd claim a few asl good yard gars.
> 
> One of the best things about this place is I finally realized that I wasn't the only one who really didn't like the Gurkah offerings I had tried. While so many at the bar where coughing up the dough and boasting about their $15 Gurkah in the shiny tube they were smoking - I was thinking I must be crazy because I though it was a rolled dog turd.
> 
> But what's most important is that if YOU like the one you try, that's all that matters!


Agree. Never tried one.. really don't want too. If you have a good product, you don't need to hype it. But that's me.


----------



## Maxh92

The RPEdge I was smoking wasn't cutting it for me. The stick needed some more rest, I think. Broke out an AJF Last Call. Love this stick. Only complaint is that the wrapper is so thin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CH MD North


----------



## bobbya08

Undercrown for tonight's smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Brick House maduro.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

On the bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007

Padron Family Resrve #45. Fresh out of the box!


----------



## Champagne InHand

LeatherNeck said:


> I agree 100%! I nor anyone I've ever talked to have yet to have a bad AJ Fernandez creation. To my knowledge, please correct me if I'm wrong, all of his cigar lines are aged before being sold. I don't think he produces anything "fresh" and that is why you pay a premium. My question is this; is he still considered "Boutique" or more mainstream?


Mainstream but I wish that AJF would have thicker wrappers and smaller cigar bands with less glue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Black Pearl Morado, been resting since 2012, thanks @CigarMike


----------



## ivandrocco

Smoked another CI special Alec Bradley second, quite enjoyable compared to last time. @WABOOM, were you the one who said they were good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Second go at a Crux Passport. Same results as the first. Super tight draw which even the Modus can't fix and extremely muted flavor! Crux has some good blends but, this one just ain't it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Undercrown with Dubliner Irish neat while grilling steaks! Not sure if my taste is changing but the UC just don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

ELLASU said:


> Undercrown with Dubliner Irish neat while grilling steaks! Not sure if my taste is changing but the UC just don't do it for me anymore.


I have been enjoying the UC a bit more lately, also have a few that have that have been resting a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

ivandrocco said:


> Smoked another CI special Alec Bradley second, quite enjoyable compared to last time. @WABOOM, were you the one who said they were good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I have had really good luck with them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Here's an oldie that is tasting okay after much aging. 
Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir. With Coca-Cola on ice. 









I hate the big cigar band but flavors of bittersweet baking cocoa, some espresso, a touch of leather and some soil are in the stick.

This was a "meh" cigar. I realized why I bought no more. Not nub worthy or box worthy, but at the same time not a total dog rocket.


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> I was actually talking about the Katman reviews. But I love AJ, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies! :noidea:


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> Apologies! :noidea:


None needed. Just wanted to clarify. The Katman is really awesome. His palate is really in sync with mine and he's put me on to many great cigars. He's also hilarious and has an interesting back story.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> Here's an oldie that is tasting okay after much aging.
> Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir. With Coca-Cola on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the big cigar band but flavors of bittersweet baking cocoa, some espresso, a touch of leather and some soil are in the stick


Got similar taste out of the figurado I've smoked not long ago. It was good.


----------



## Kidvegas

Quite possibly my favorite Caldwell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

L'Atelier Selection Speciale with 2.5 years of rest from @OneStrangeOne.
I'd say that this one hit full strength by the final third which usually isn't my style but was a welcome change of pace after smoking only mellow aromatic pipe tobacco for the last few days. Enjoyable indeed. Thanks again Nathan.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


----------



## MidwestToker

Nica Libre with a couple years rest. Another acquisition from the marketplace. Only one left after this...

It's amazing how flavorful these guys are. Every puff is a little different. Still really spicy even with a lot of rest. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> Nica Libre with a couple years rest. Another acquisition from the marketplace. Only one left after this...
> 
> It's amazing how flavorful these guys are. Every puff is a little different. Still really spicy even with a lot of rest. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was sent one from a BOTL with some time on it and was impressed.....


----------



## poppajon75

No Tat today when this guy right here was giving me the eyeball. AJF's biggest fan @Kidvegas graced me with a La Gran Llave which I must say is quite tasty. I'll admit that I was a bit skeptical at first when copious amounts of pepper flooded my buds. I mean the roof of my mouth over the back of my tongue was tingling. The rewards are great though as the coffee, earth, leather and, semi sweet cocoa come to the forefront apparently taking turns being at the helm. A very interesting, complex smoke that's taking me on a joyride. Not the scary white knuckle my a$$ is gonna eat the seat kind but the cool, where we headed now kind. Appreciate the ride Joe.


----------



## MidwestToker

droy1958 said:


> I was sent one from a BOTL with some time on it and was impressed.....


It's easy to find tasty budget smokes. It's harder to find ones that are complex. This one offers that. But it needs a lot of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

@droy1958, you ain't the only one. I'm puffing on a RB Genesis Habano whilst grilling burgers on the back patio. Love RB!


----------



## droy1958

Well it looks as it's going to come a storm tonight. So it's a Padron 2k and grilling some venison tenderloin and chicken booby shish kabobs before we get blown to Kansas.......


----------



## MidwestToker

droy1958 said:


> Well it looks as it's going to come a storm tonight. So it's a Padron 2k and grilling some venison tenderloin and chicken booby shish kabobs before we get blown to Kansas.......


But if that happens, we can herf!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> But if that happens, we can herf!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's fixin' to get shitty around us. Parsons and Coffeyville are in the target. Got a farm outside of Braman OK that's been getting hammered with rain for a spell. Can't get the John Deere in the dirt or brushhog......


----------



## xerogravity

Looking forward to trying out this lovely gar. Diamond Crown #5 Natural









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Quite possibly my favorite Caldwell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was so glad to have bought a box of the Blind Man's Bluff. I love the Corona size.

They put me into investing in a few different Caldwell. I do love the LLtK/Savages franchise but the Savages are pretty pricy.

I decided to smoke one of these figurado Long Live the King. Such a strange shape. Probably not considered a figurado. This is the most lemon zest I have had yet in the retrohale and in the tongue. I paired in with Spiced Rum and coke and after a sip of the drink the citrus on the tongue just hits home. Plenty if other spices too. Very enjoyable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

xerogravity said:


> Looking forward to trying out this lovely gar. Diamond Crown #5 Natural


Nice lookin' wrapper. What is that, like a 70 or 80 RG?


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

curmudgeonista said:


> Nice lookin' wrapper. What is that, like a 70 or 80 RG?


Nah, it's a 54 lol

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sampler from the devil site. Pretty linear smoke. A little pepper and leather on the retro.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## LeatherNeck

Champagne InHand said:


> I was so glad to have bought a box of the Blind Man's Bluff. I love the Corona size.
> 
> They put me into investing in a few different Caldwell. I do love the LLtK/Savages franchise but the Savages are pretty pricy.
> 
> I decided to smoke one of these figurado Long Live the King. Such a strange shape. Probably not considered a figurado. This is the most lemon zest I have had yet in the retrohale and in the tongue. I paired in with Spiced Rum and coke and after a sip of the drink the citrus on the tongue just hits home. Plenty if other spices too. Very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude! Do you ever get out of the hot tub? :vs_laugh: OK, look, if you have a disability I apologize. :serious: Just messin' with ya.


----------



## pwaggs

I still love an AB Prensado (Alec Bradley)










Sent from Windows Phone 10 mTalk


----------



## piken

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## csk415




----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


>


Talk to Me! I still have a fiver resting from September. What do you think?


----------



## Maxh92

First Montecristo that I've smoked. Started out very mild and just transitioned to medium/full with lots of pepper and spices. Very nice for ROTT.

EDIT:

This smoke turned out to be great. Once I got that pepper and spice blast, this then moved to a very medium bodied smoke with a very citrus finish/retro. I would put this up with some of the better smokes that I've had. I'm glad I have 4 more. I'm sure that with some rest they will shine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first RP, an Edge


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Talk to Me! I still have a fiver resting from September. What do you think?


It's was ok. Didn't really wow me. Had some red pepper retro, and leather flavors. Wrapper was a little bitter to start but went away shortly after. Got the hics about half way through. It's listed as full flavor and I would have agree. Not sure the amount of rest on it. It smoked perfectly fine. The flavors just didn't quite hit the spot tonight. Probably could have used some more rest. I would defiantly try it again if I ran across one.


----------



## Tmaccc

I just finished the first third of a Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro. Newer to smoking cigars so still trying to narrow down what I like. Certainly nothing bad about it so far, but nothing memorable yet like the RP Decade. That was one terrific smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

LeatherNeck said:


> Dude! Do you ever get out of the hot tub? :vs_laugh: OK, look, if you have a disability I apologize. :serious: Just messin' with ya.


I'm the poor man's Tony Montana from "Scarface" doing business globally from my tub, minus the soapy bubbles, but having a drink, with a phone, video screen, ladies and servants at the ready all while trying to foil the Bolivian retaliation, while smoking my cigars.

Sometimes life isn't bad. Lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> It's was ok. Didn't really wow me. Had some red pepper retro, and leather flavors. Wrapper was a little bitter to start but went away shortly after. Got the hics about half way through. It's listed as full flavor and I would have agree. Not sure the amount of rest on it. It smoked perfectly fine. The flavors just didn't quite hit the spot tonight. Probably could have used some more rest. I would defiantly try it again if I ran across one.


Tomorrow Im sending one to cigar heaven. I hope I like it more than the Potencia. That wouldn't be hard to achieve.


----------



## JimOD

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm the poor man's Tony Montana from "Scarface" doing business globally from my tub, minus the soapy bubbles, but having a drink, with a phone, video screen, ladies and servants at the ready all while trying to foil the Bolivian retaliation, while smoking my cigars.
> 
> Sometimes life isn't bad. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention Michelle Pfeiffer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Tomorrow Im sending one to cigar heaven. I hope I like it more than the Potencia. That wouldn't be hard to achieve.


Haven't had the Potencia yet but I did enjoy the 1990.


----------



## awk6898

My morning smoke.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm the poor man's Tony Montana from "Scarface" doing business globally from my tub, minus the soapy bubbles, but having a drink, with a phone, video screen, ladies and servants at the ready all while trying to foil the Bolivian retaliation, while smoking my cigars.
> 
> Sometimes life isn't bad. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome! I officially dislike you now. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## poppajon75

Found this pic of @Champagne InHand in business attire.


----------



## StillPuffin

Picked up from my local B&m. Will be my first. Hoping for a solid smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Iron Horse. I have no idea how I acquired this, but it was amongst a group of similar sized Man O' War, these are long Churchill or double Robusto.

Anyhow with a water down iced sweet tea. I have no idea what kind of wrapper this is. I thought perhaps habano but no real spiciness to it but some sweet tobacco, caramel, cocoa and leather. Definitely not Maduro or Cameroon.

I guess this Iron Horse is as much a mystery to me as any cigar I have had in my boxes.

First third has been meh at best. Now that it's sweetening up a bit it's more interesting. A yard gar/dog walker for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

First go with this RP Super Ligero @WABOOM sent this my way and, gotta tell ya it's very enjoyable! The ligero is definitely front and center spice and pepper overload for sure which is really ramped up through the retrohale. The sweetness from the wrapper is helping to smooth things out making for a nice overall experience.

Thanks Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I ended up chucking the Iron Horse. While not a bad smoke it just was not tickling the taste buds.

Switched to a Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff. These are so tasty, especially with some age, but decent ROTT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimOD said:


> Not to mention Michelle Pfeiffer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


She was so gorgeous,in that movie. She's one of my favorites for down to Earth actresses along with Helen Hunt. Pfeiffer sure did look nice all dressed up and both are terrific at their craft.

This is the lady I roll with though. 









We just are not that photogenic.

Sucks to be average peeps. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Room 101 The Big Payback 7" x 70 ... hell of a stick ... a little of a wonky burn but a few touchups and good to go. I tend to expect some "wonky" with such a large ring gauge.

Happy Admin Assistant's Day to all those people who really get the work done!

CT


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> First go with this RP Super Ligero @WABOOM sent this my way and, gotta tell ya it's very enjoyable! The ligero is definitely front and center spice and pepper overload for sure which is really ramped up through the retrohale. The sweetness from the wrapper is helping to smooth things out making for a nice overall experience.
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome.


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Sounds awesome.


It was! And it's funny how many stix I'll pass on only to find they're dang good later on. Just another example of this forum opening my eyes to cigars I've not tried. :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

It's been a while since I've reached for any NC's but I'm glad I did. This Mf #4 Lancero is just the change of pace I needed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Tried this Torano 50 years which has about 8 months age on it which I bought here in the puff marketplace. When I went to light it I noticed a spot of fuzz in he foot. I thought it was odd as I did not see any mold anywhere else and the cigar looked fine otherwise. I started picking at the "mold" and pulled out a little feather! I thought about what else might be inside this cigar but then said what the hell and smoked it. After getting past the odd slightly chicken flavored portion :wink2: the cigar was very good and noticeably better than the young one I smoked a while back. It was a very good enjoyable cigar, but the Toranos need to keep the chickens out of the cigar factory.


----------



## loadz

Not worth the price :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

blackrabbit said:


> ... I started picking at the "mold" and pulled out a little feather ...


I find feathers in the weirdest places every time my wife and her friends have too much to drink and get into a lingerie pillow fight. Never found one in a cigar though.


----------



## Gummy Jones

blackrabbit said:


> Tried this Torano 50 years which has about 8 months age on it which I bought here in the puff marketplace. When I went to light it I noticed a spot of fuzz in he foot. I thought it was odd as I did not see any mold anywhere else and the cigar looked fine otherwise. I started picking at the "mold" and pulled out a little feather! I thought about what else might be inside this cigar but then said what the hell and smoked it. After getting past the odd slightly chicken flavored portion :wink2: the cigar was very good and noticeably better than the young one I smoked a while back. It was a very good enjoyable cigar, but the Toranos need to keep the chickens out of the cigar factory.


did you notice a faint yet certain "tastes like chicken" note?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

NightFish said:


> I find feathers in the weirdest places every time my wife and her friends have too much to drink and get into a lingerie pillow fight. Never found one in a cigar though.


The question is - where did you find the cigars?


----------



## Regiampiero

blackrabbit said:


> Tried this Torano 50 years which has about 8 months age on it which I bought here in the puff marketplace. When I went to light it I noticed a spot of fuzz in he foot. I thought it was odd as I did not see any mold anywhere else and the cigar looked fine otherwise. I started picking at the "mold" and pulled out a little feather! I thought about what else might be inside this cigar but then said what the hell and smoked it. After getting past the odd slightly chicken flavored portion :wink2: the cigar was very good and noticeably better than the young one I smoked a while back. It was a very good enjoyable cigar, but the Toranos need to keep the chickens out of the cigar factory.


I would touch toraño if it was free anymore. After ci bought the name, God knows what they're stuffing inside of them. Which is too bad because the 50th anniversary was a solid stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

A beautiful cigar, to end a beautiful day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This is my second one of these. This one is from Ron. Both have been well rested. Pretty good smokes. Curious how they are rott and at about 6mths rest. Anybody know?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Early day for work get to enjoy some sunlight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

This Diesel was looking lonely in my humidor and I thought it would be a great stick to sit out front with and have a beer while waiting for the mailman.


----------



## Chris80

A celebratory cigar this evening.























Absolutely outstanding so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Chris80 said:


> A celebratory cigar this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the occasion? Whatever it is, great choice.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> This Diesel was looking lonely in my humidor and I thought it would be a great stick to sit out front with and have a beer while waiting for the mailman.


I had a diesel heart of darkness the other night, I was impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Freed a La Aroma de Cuba Monarch from it's cooler cell. This one came my way courtesy of Jack @curmudgeonista via the Rocket Launch. He was not a fan of the Connecticut broadleaf wrapper as per the notation. I'm finding it to be a welcome med/light to med smoke that's very light on the pallet. All the flavors are subtle but, noticed. Light leather, mocha latte, earth and, a background light spice. If you're looking for a nice light bodied cigar with great construction and, performance this would be worth looking at. After some of the heavy hitters I've had lately this is a pleasant mix up. I'm glad to have tried it and, wouldn't frown upon keeping a couple on hand. Thank you Jack.


----------



## csk415

Chris80 said:


> A celebratory cigar this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great smoke. Enjoy your celebration.


----------



## awk6898

At Citizens Bank Park gearing up for the Phillies game.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

awk6898 said:


> At Citizens Bank Park gearing up for the Phillies game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lucky Bastard - they'd probably cuff me at Angel's stadium. At Dodger Stadium the smell of pot would be my cover.


----------



## Chris80

SoCal Gunner said:


> What's the occasion? Whatever it is, great choice.


I got some good news at work today lol. I was debating between this and a Davidoff. I never had a Davidoff before nor this Padron 90. As soon as I saw they had maduro there was no further need to look. The Davidoff will just have to wait. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Not a great day at all, but I'm trying to unwind with an Illusione Epernay Le Monde. Enjoying with a Virgil's root beer and spiced rum over ice. Today's calamities include credit card fraud and a cracked windscreen on the Jeep. The new glass has to come from the Jeep glass factory and takes about a month.

Other than these issues hump day has been nice, mostly sunny and warm. Changes for the better. The other issues are moderately annoying, but are fixable.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> I got some good news at work today lol. I was debating between this and a Davidoff. I never had a Davidoff before nor this Padron 90. As soon as I saw they had maduro there was no further need to look. The Davidoff will just have to wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy. You deserve some good news and enjoy a great smoke!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djacobs28056

Peppery little bugger









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Not a dynamic cigar by any stretch, but no one expects it to be; La Aurora Corojo courtesy of our good buddy @WABOOM. This is definitely an everyday smoke. Perfect burn and performance. Enjoyable but nothing special...kinda like me. Lol You did well my friend!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Congrats buddy. You deserve some good news and enjoy a great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Dave. Sorry to hear that your day hasn't been good. I hope they catch those rat bastards and force them to smoke Gurkah's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Chris80 said:


> A celebratory cigar this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely outstanding so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got one of those waiting in the humidor. Patience ... Patience


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Found this while digging around toe other day, Cubanncan Maduro


----------



## WABOOM

Well... this is a very good cigar. Prices are not in budget territory any longer, so the secret must be out.


----------



## scott1256ca

My first Maria Mancini. Maduro. Pretty decent smoke for a sub $3* cigar. In fact the best sub $3* cigar I've ever had. In fact the only one I've had in 40 years. Do sh**y white owls even count as cigars? They did when I was 15, not now though.

Anyway, this was enjoyable. Pepper on the higher end of "acceptable" but beyond "preferred" One touchup, one brief instance of wrapper separation. But if you expect perfection from your cigars and you can't afford more than this, you need to find a new sport.

Stronger than I expected. Oxygen deprivation kicked in the last third. I felt half snapped for a good 15 min. after I was done too. Might I suggest if you wish to smoke one in the late afternoon that you have more than a bowl of soup, a carrot and a banana for lunch?? 

Edit:
Almost forgot. This is my dog walker Wednesday entry. Little bugger likes to jump up at the beginning of the walk and lightly bite my hand. He just about took the cigar out of my hand today. So I might have been tasting a bit of Howieness in that first bit.  Good thing for him I think he is cute as hell.


* Including taxes and shipping.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> Well... this is a very good cigar. Prices are not in budget territory any longer, so the secret must be out.


Still 3.10 at ci, but yes no $50 boxes anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

SoCal Gunner said:


> This Diesel was looking lonely in my humidor and I thought it would be a great stick to sit out front with and have a beer while waiting for the mailman.


Call me dirty.. but I love those.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> Still 3.10 at ci, but yes no $50 boxes anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You're calculator must be broken.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> You're calculator must broken


Someone isn't following the discount section. I'll send you the link in a sec.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

WABOOM said:


> You're calculator must be broken.


Try this link 10pk For $32.50 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialb/2002134/


----------



## WABOOM

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> I had a diesel heart of darkness the other night, I was impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Noted...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Noted...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep have a whole box of them, aging in the humidor.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep have a whole box of them, aging in the humidor.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol...lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

scott1256ca said:


> Got one of those waiting in the humidor. Patience ... Patience


I smoked it right after dinner. I bought it on the way home from work. I'm so glad I did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally a night with no wind and can enjoy this Texas weather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve C.

UC with 10 mo. rest.


----------



## Steve C.




----------



## Maxh92

An Uncle Lee from the box I got a day or 2 ago. They're great stick. I would highly recommend them. Razor sharp burn and the flavor are are great. I swear I got a bit of a berry in the transition from the first third to the second third. Lots or leather and coffee, as well. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

CAO - Brazilian was packed tight as heck didn't think would smoke well. It's smoking great it just wants you to slow way down and that's OK with me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## NormH3

Yesterday's smoke. Enjoyed it so much, finished off the nub in style.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My second stick of the day. Gifted to me by our bripper. This is right up my alley. Having a habano prior, then eating some food shows me that even NCs can have that saline taste in the lips. Strangely enough there was almost a meaty clam flavor at the very beginning.

Probably not everyone's cup of tea but it has regressed and this has a nice woody flavor with some light baking spice.

San Cristobal Elegancia. I might have to look out for some of these.

Drinking green tea to pair with it. We are cracking 80F here. Almost a miracle in April.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Champagne InHand said:


> My second stick of the day. Gifted to me by our bripper. This is right up my alley. Having a habano prior, then eating some food shows me that even NCs can have that saline taste in the lips. Strangely enough there was almost a meaty clam flavor at the very beginning.
> 
> Probably not everyone's cup of tea but it has regressed and this has a nice woody flavor with some light baking spice.
> 
> San Cristobal Elegancia. I might have to look out for some of these.
> 
> Drinking green tea to pair with it. We are cracking 80F here. Almost a miracle in April.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you left handed by any chance?


----------



## MidwestToker

First Obsidian I've had. A few years of rest. Obviously it's a little one dimensional. But it's tasty. Chocolate with a bit pepper. The retro is really nice. Playing hooky after a dentist appt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

I'm a mormon who loves cigars, weird?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Semper Noctem said:


> Are you left handed by any chance?


I'm mostly right handed but in warm weather my left hand seems to come alive. In certain Summers I'm very ambidextrous but still use my right hand to use a pen with. Probably as much of a habit and not using the left hand as much, however I can catch a ball barehanded with my left almost as well as my right. Throwing it is another story but again it's probably more to do with training over a long period of time.

I have a very good smell memory. I exercise it regularly at the markets and such. Like anything it needs practice and refreshing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Heart Of Darkness

Well the Heart Of Darkness turned into the cigar from hell and no amount of Modus operations seemed to help!

So on to this Illusion Haut 10 hoping for better results








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Courtesy of @WNYTony
Thanks brother! This is a great smoke








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga #9 and a glass of wine


----------



## WNYTony

Bigjohn said:


> Courtesy of @WNYTony
> Thanks brother! This is a great smoke
> View attachment 118242
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. And I'll be happy if you tell me you stayed on it longer than 8 minutes :vs_laugh:


----------



## TCstr8

JdN Antano Dark Corojo
Rather unremarkable. Not unenjoyable though.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

PDR Capa oscura for me tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watching some Playoff hockey, smoking a RC Intemperance Charity with a Yuengling bottle all while in a moderately warm tub.

Things could be worse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Let's go pens


----------



## Bigjohn

WNYTony said:


> Yes it is. And I'll be happy if you tell me you stayed on it longer than 8 minutes :vs_laugh:


Had to be at least 9 lol............JK, I had to work VERY hard at it to make it a 30 minute smoke


----------



## MidwestToker

You can do worse than JR's Nic Overrruns for bundle cigars. I've had these torpedoes for about 6 months. Beautiful wrapper. Wish I knew what it was. Tastes and looks like an Edge Habano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## jw13

AJF New World! One of my favorites that I have had in the year and change that I have been enjoying cigars. I haven't tried anything from AJF that I didn't like.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> You can do worse than JR's Nic Overrruns for bundle cigars. I've had these torpedoes for about 6 months. Beautiful wrapper. Wish I knew what it was. Tastes and looks like an Edge Habano.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you dont mind my asking, how much do they cost?because if it's true that those are Edge Habano, and the price is really good, that would be a super budget-gar IMO


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> If you dont mind my asking, how much do they cost?because if it's true that those are Edge Habano, and the price is really good, that would be a super budget-gar IMO


I bought them for around $35. But they haven't had the torpedoes in stock since I bought them months ago. They're not even listed in the site as out of stock. I keep looking because I'd like more. Obviously I have no idea if they're Edge Habanos, but they look EXACTLY like them. And I've compared them side by side. They're very well made cigars. Perfect burn and a nice spicy, nutty taste.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another night another Tat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piken

I've been getting in some of these bundles to try. I'm trying to keep around 20 <= $40

Trying a Arganese Habano tonight that just came in from CI. 5 x 50

Nice Habano wrapper, nic long filler. Not bad. 2ND 1/3 wants to get a little creamy taste.
Maybe packed just a tad loose, but will run hour and half. Even nub worthy for me.

I can definitely smoke these, if not I'd give to fellow workers who run out of smokes during the day they'll
smoke anything.


----------



## Maxh92

Great little Man O' War from @WNYTony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Duena Petite Belicoso tonight, courtesy of Fantasy Football guru @tjhemp


----------



## Gummy Jones

Lets go for another


----------



## bondgirl53

WNYTony said:


> La Duena Petite Belicoso tonight, courtesy of Fantasy Football guru @tjhemp


That ash tray is awesome! Where did that come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Ashton VSG Torpedo ... what can one say ... it is an Ashton!


----------



## awk6898

Morning smoke provided by brother HumphreysGhost.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

bondgirl53 said:


> That ash tray is awesome! Where did that come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen a bunch of them on ebay.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bondgirl53 said:


> That ash tray is awesome! Where did that come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also look through the market place here I thought I saw a member that made similar ash tray/holders from wood on the site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Olivia MB3. The only Olivia stick I actually enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

pics of yesterdays Cain straight ligero 7x38 and todays AF best seller with Café Du Monde .


----------



## Steve C.




----------



## Steve C.

Bear with me on the pics. These are the first I've ever tried, and have a long way to go. :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Undercrown shade with Virgil's Root beer. Cool, windy but sunny day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A Bobalu white label petit figuardo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Pappas Fritas, ROTT. Excellent little smoke. I have heard that Drew estate has gotten lax on these, but it did not seem the case here. As good construction, burn, and ash as almost any of the long fillers I have smoked. Good flavor down to the end.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nothing sadly...dang non smoking airports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

JtAv8tor said:


> Nothing sadly...dang non smoking airports


Last time I flew when I had lots of time to kill waiting at the airport I was wishing there was a smoking lounge or someplace I could enjoy the time instead of wondering why I was paying 5 bucks for a little bottle of water after some low IQ fellow had examined my trousers.


----------



## MidwestToker

Been keeping this Padron for awhile. It isn't disappointing. Hopefully CigarPage will have another sale soon. Got a 5er like 7 months ago for $18 shipped. Love this vitola. I think it's the Londres.

Paired with some J&B--don't judge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

blackrabbit said:


> Last time I flew when I had lots of time to kill waiting at the airport I was wishing there was a smoking lounge or someplace I could enjoy the time instead of wondering why I was paying 5 bucks for a little bottle of water after some low IQ fellow had examined my trousers.


I am in Dallas for 3 hours might even go out of the terminal to enjoy a stick we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Perla Habana Morado Double Toro (Gordo). Got this tree branch a while back in a sampler gifted to me. First time ever getting "peanut butter" flavors on a stick. Second puff in...BAM!!!...Peter Pan peanut butter...someone find me some jelly! Fast burner though. 3/4" burn in ten minutes.:serious:


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying this out tonight.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Very fast but straight burner indeed! Ash doesn't get better than this (plus proof I'm not smoking it too fast). 20 minutes in...


----------



## blackrabbit

Regiampiero said:


> Trying this out tonight.


How is the maduro? I think the regular is good but light on flavor so I was wondering if the maduro kicked it up a notch.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

This LLAVE from @Kidvegas was calling my name!


----------



## LeatherNeck

I was just looking at those Llaves. Very good looking cigar. How was it? @Kidvegas, how much rest did you have on it before launch? @SoCal Gunner, same thing, how long rested?


----------



## Regiampiero

blackrabbit said:


> How is the maduro? I think the regular is good but light on flavor so I was wondering if the maduro kicked it up a notch.


It started out kind of harsh, but after half an inch it has settled in quite nicely. Earth and light wood notes. Very nice, but still prefer the natural in robusto. I'll give you more info after I finish.

Final third, this thing really came in to life. Lots of flavor including earth, pepper and a touch of cocoa powder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> I was just looking at those Llaves. Very good looking cigar. How was it? @Kidvegas, how much rest did you have on it before launch? @SoCal Gunner, same thing, how long rested?


Less than 2 months at lauch. I'm thinking @SoCal Gunner has had that for atleast another.. IMO they just keep getting better! Dang fine smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Less than 2 months at lauch. I'm thinking @SoCal Gunner has had that for atleast another.. IMO they just keep getting better! Dang fine smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TYSM! I will definitely keep an eye out for a deal on them. Sounds like a must-have!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> I was just looking at those Llaves. Very good looking cigar. How was it? @Kidvegas, how much rest did you have on it before launch? @SoCal Gunner, same thing, how long rested?


I've had this one for just about 3 months. I think theyve only been around a year or so. Having said that, I've also had them from my B&M as long ago as last fall and they were good then. Spongy boxed pressed Maduro - chocolate, cinnamon, woody retrohale.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Awesome! Good smoke time?


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've had this one for just about 3 months. I think theyve only been around a year or so. Having said that, I've also had them from my B&M as long ago as last fall and they were good then. Spongy boxed pressed Maduro - chocolate, cinnamon, woody retrohale.


3 months...Has it been that long.... wow the time flies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> 3 months...Has it been that long.... wow the time flies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FEB, MAR, and April is almost toast!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> Awesome! Good smoke time?


Way longer than it looks... check my post time til now...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Friday


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Happy Friday, it's time to light one up. 
After close to 1 years rest this one is great so far.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gummy Jones said:


> Happy Friday


Happy Friday to You!

I really like those VSGs - enjoy!


----------



## CigarScotty

AF Anejo #46 with a baileys on the rocks on the back porch enjoying this nice mid spring weather in the northeast.


----------



## lex61

CigarScotty said:


> AF Anejo #46 with a baileys on the rocks on the back porch enjoying this nice mid spring weather in the northeast.


Enjoy it. We're expecting around 6" of snow here in the Denver area tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Just finished a Four Kicks. Damn good stick.


----------



## Scap

Network glitch....ignore.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home from airport finally home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

bondgirl53 said:


> That ash tray is awesome! Where did that come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent

Short Story for this Puffer tonight


----------



## loadz

Awesome cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Purely amazing and awesome pairing with coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Another morning smoke thanks to Humphrey's Ghost. Leccia White.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Craft Aquitaine Ann a cup of Foldgers, watching the trees grow.


----------



## ivandrocco

via @ADRUNKK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondgirl53

lex61 said:


> Enjoy it. We're expecting around 6" of snow here in the Denver area tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll be heading to the cigar club/store in Longmont now. CO weather weekend cliche'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> La Perla Habana Morado Double Toro (Gordo). Got this tree branch a while back in a sampler gifted to me. First time ever getting "peanut butter" flavors on a stick. Second puff in...BAM!!!...Peter Pan peanut butter...someone find me some jelly! Fast burner though. 3/4" burn in ten minutes.:serious:


Wishing I had another one those LPH Morado. :frown2: I'd be posting this same post from last night. That's what sucks about one-each cigar samplers. Then again, it's also the most fun; just knowing that it's my only or last one. I tend to pay closer attention to it and enjoy much more. I recommend it to any who has yet to try it. Plus it's the cheapest 93 rated cigar I've ever encountered. And as for burn time, slowed down a bit. Ashed 1st and 2nd third perfectly and ended in 2 hrs.


----------



## Regiampiero

Series R no. 4 after lunch.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JdN cuatro cinco while enjoying a quiet warm afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

Have a great evening brothers and sisters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

In the 90's here today. Decided to head to the local B&M. Crowned Heads TN Waltz is what I settled on. Wonderful stick. Never disappoints.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Going with a Camacho limited harvest that has been hiding in the humidor from 08










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

JtAv8tor said:


> Going with a Camacho limited harvest that has been hiding in the humidor from 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish Camacho still had band like that. I can't stand the new style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> I wish Camacho still had band like that. I can't stand the new style.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of what I am smoking lately is old samplers that I had from years ago. I have ventured into CCs over the years and now going back to try a lot of the aged NCs had stashed away.

I do enjoy some of the older camachos haven't had any of the newer ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Maxh92 said:


> I wish Camacho still had band like that. I can't stand the new style.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I don't know what all those manufacturers are thinking with these bands that take half the cigar if not more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Not as good as the Cameroon in my opinion but still a good smoke.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

It's been sitting in my coolerdor for two years, time to try it out...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Buena Vista 2008 Limitada Ecuadorian puro. Ecuador should probably stick to just making wrappers as they do it well. 

As for the puro, this one was a bit off. 
I don't doubt that some fine sticks will eventually make there way out of the mineral rich South American soils. 

But it's a shame that the USA has demonized tobacco growing as we have some great soils as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Camacho Carillo, nice and definitely would smoke again.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Always a consistent good stick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stogiepuffer said:


> Always a consistent good stick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have not tried the larger sizes of these but enjoy the punk, have you had the smaller one? If so is it a similar flavor profile in the larger ones ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> I have not tried the larger sizes of these but enjoy the punk, have you had the smaller one? If so is it a similar flavor profile in the larger ones ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not the BM but I have had other AB in smaller sizes that are just as good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lighting up this Viaje marked 2014 from @OneStrangeOne on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## JimOD

Courtesy of @Semper Noctem
Thanks Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## Rondo

Last Tsar


----------



## Fusion

Had a AJF Enclave at my local lounge, and very good it was!!


----------



## piken

H.Upmann The Banker


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> Last Tsar
> 
> View attachment 118754


Is Last Tzar the dog or the cigar? Lol

I see a resemblance!


----------



## Regiampiero

frankie100 said:


> It's been sitting in my coolerdor for two years, time to try it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Let me know how it is because I got one sleeping for just as long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Front nine - Nat Sherman Metropolitan Habano. Pretty good cigar



Back nine - Padilla Habano robusto. Another pretty good smoke, courtesy of @curmudgeonista



And tonight I'm checking out my first Charter Oak Shade Rothschild. Mild but not bad for the price.


----------



## ebnash

Well aged Camacho Jamastran courtesy of @OneStrangeOne with a North Coast Schrimshaw up in the garage. Very enjoyable combination!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Murcielago this morning enjoying the quiet,


----------



## StillPuffin

ebnash said:


> Well aged Camacho Jamastran courtesy of @OneStrangeOne with a North Coast Schrimshaw up in the garage. Very enjoyable combination!


It's that 'ashtray' a piston head? Looks cool. Need one for my garage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Taking a mild smoke along for the ride today. We'll be bopping around the county visiting all of the American Legion and, VFW posts. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Champagne InHand

piken said:


> H.Upmann The Banker


These are underrated. I think these are a nice medium smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance 
It would be with coffe but my wife has misplaced my coffee grinder. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance
> It would be with coffe but my wife has misplaced my coffee grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cardinal sin where I come from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance
> It would be with coffe but my wife has misplaced my coffee grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple grinders hidden for just such emergencies...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Obsidian (and freshly ground coffee) @Champagne Inhand


----------



## 10Bears

Relic by AJ Fernandez. Started off a bit peppery. That only lasted for a few puffs. Now it is just delightful.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Luckily she found it. 
Starting a long box pressed Oliva Master blends with a root beer.

The freshly ground coffee from Nica was very good. Twin Engine coffee.

This Oliva MB has plenty of age on it now and is tasting quite nice.

Very cold wet day here with thunderstorms that opened this morning with downpours and a bit of hail.










Just finished up watching European Football with my brother-in-law, and now gearing up for a little hockey tonight.

It's too cold/wet to do any yard work. The ladies have left on a shopping binge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

StillPuffin said:


> It's that 'ashtray' a piston head? Looks cool. Need one for my garage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw it on eBay for like $5 so I grabbed it. Just an automotive piston that has been cut so the connecting rod journals can be used as a rest. Smaller than I hoped for, but it works. I've been on the look out for an aircraft piston from an old radial engine, but since they are collectible, prices are ridiculous. Those are the perfect size for proper ashtray.


----------



## JtAv8tor

So cleaning out the humidor and doing some Tetris, rotating, and such I dug back into the depths and saw something I totally had forgotten about.



















Figured if the thunderstorms ever let up tonight I am going to fire one up to see how well they have aged 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Aren't those great surprises..found a few from my
" tip top" shelf that somehow fell to the "I ain't smokin that crap " shelf. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Aren't those great surprises..found a few from my
> " tip top" shelf that somehow fell to the "I ain't smokin that crap " shelf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They were a holdout from my Oliva phase, I will try one when weather cooperates, stick a couple in the back of the humi and either bomb or put the rest up in the marketplace once I have access.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not bad for a bargain stick. Worth trying a fiver.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A CAO Flavours Vanilla, From @Bigjohn in a PIF
Better than i expected it to be as long as you like Vanilla, very intense.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sons of Anarchy Clubhouse Edition Church. Produced by black crown. Nice kick in the ass right off the light. Gonna like this one...


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> Aren't those great surprises..found a few from my
> " tip top" shelf that somehow fell to the "I ain't smokin that crap " shelf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


WHAAAAAATTTT???!!! :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> They were a holdout from my Oliva phase, I will try one when weather cooperates, stick a couple in the back of the humi and either bomb or put the rest up in the marketplace once I have access.


I may just gave to get in trouble for this but, hellooooo....here's a target! :surprise::surprise:


----------



## frankie100

Regiampiero said:


> Let me know how it is because I got one sleeping for just as long.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I thought it was a great smoke. It started out a little bitter, and maybe not what I was expecting. Once I realized it needed to be smoked slowly (longer time between puffs), it really came alive. I am not really good on describing tastes or nuances, but I was picking up a hint of cherry and a dark chocolate. Overall the texture of the smoke was a PLEASANT creaminess. There was just something about it that was outstanding.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

My photo skills don't do justice to this amazing looking cigar. Great stick inside and out.


----------



## hawk45

OneStrangeOne said:


> Roma Craft Aquitaine Ann a cup of Foldgers, watching the trees grow.


Foldgers! Say it ain't so brother!!


----------



## blackrabbit

Kill Bill II. A bit of a different flavor than the Kill Bill. Lots of cocoa notes throughout. Got strength towards the end. Good smoke!


----------



## hawk45

Regiampiero said:


> I know. I don't know what all those manufacturers are thinking with these bands that take half the cigar if not more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sad, but it's marketing. In a huge humidor/shop full of beautiful brown goodness, what stands out. Nobody does better bands than Warped. But that's my opinion. Classic and modern all at once.. and nothing gaudy.


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying the Master Mason tonight. Really nice flavors so far. A classic Maduro earth, but with a touch very pleasant cayenne spice to it. 

The only issue was the starting draw, but then I figure out why.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Why? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Maxh92

La Aurora Untamed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

hawk45 said:


> Sad, but it's marketing. In a huge humidor/shop full of beautiful brown goodness, what stands out. Nobody does better bands than Warped. But that's my opinion. Classic and modern all at once.. and nothing gaudy.


I think it actually hurts marketing because you can't see if anyone else is smoking them without asking, given you have to take out the band before lighting it. But what do I know. I agree with old fashion bands, you just can't beat classic and classy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

hawk45 said:


> Sad, but it's marketing. In a huge humidor/shop full of beautiful brown goodness, what stands out. Nobody does better bands than Warped. But that's my opinion. Classic and modern all at once.. and nothing gaudy.


I will have to disagree with you brother (respectfully), but if attention is what you want, Camacho bands (new ones) win hands down. Hell, the next step for them is reflectors and blinking lights.


----------



## LeatherNeck

regiampiero said:


> trying the master mason tonight. Really nice flavors so far. A classic maduro earth, but with a touch very pleasant cayenne spice to it.
> 
> the only issue was the starting draw, but then i figure out why.
> 
> 
> sent from my samsung-sm-g900a using tapatalk


well????????


----------



## hawk45

LeatherNeck said:


> I will have to disagree with you brother (respectfully), but if attention is what you want, Camacho bands (new ones) win hands down. Hell, the next step for them is reflectors and blinking lights.


We are on the same page. That's what I was saying. The big bands stand out (like Camacho). I prefer the more classic, subdued ones like Warped.


----------



## Kidvegas

@LeatherNeck the Master Mason has a closed foot. Hence the aforementioned trouble with the starting draw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

hawk45 said:


> We are on the same page. That's what I was saying. The big bands stand out (like Camacho). I prefer the more classic, subdued ones like Warped.


Aaaaaa, ok. Apologies brother. As do I. :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> @LeatherNeck the Master Mason has a closed foot. Hence the aforementioned trouble with the starting draw!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, ok, sorry I was waiting on the punchline. My bad.:laugh2:


----------



## Regiampiero

LeatherNeck said:


> well????????


Really really good stick. If you like anejos give this a try, because if I didn't know what it was I would of swore that's what I was smoking. And yes the closed foot was the reason the initial draw was like sucking a milkshake through a coffee straw. It was my first one and the foot was so well done I didn't even realize it was closed lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well got a break in the storms...Aka the garage and couldn't resist.










2009 Maduro limited release, I am not one to write reviews but man first light and draw was extremely chocolate flavor followed by a very immediate mellowing.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZ330FZL

Red Sox v. Cubs with a Liga T-52 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Corona.


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel Uncut. These have a strange flavor, but in a good way. Salty, cedar and some leather. A definite nic hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Agreed the big bands drive me nuts..I had a oliva prefecto the other day..10 minutes in and I had to remove the band OR SMOKE IT. It barely gives the glue time enough to heat up, so they're easily removed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lighting up a Dino on a Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## BillH

Fratello natural. It's got a tight draw, using the thumb and forefinger roll method to try to loosen it up a bit. A decent spicy cigar so far. What is it about the beginning of most smoke being much harsher on the nose with a retrohale than the rest of the smoke?

Not sure if my pic uploaded from my phone or no.

Edit: it is a very good smoke. A good way to start the week and look forward to another good one in the not too distant future.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lighting up a Dino on a Sunday Afternoon.


I hate you just a little for having great weather in that part of the world. I'm contemplating sending my self to you in that box. Almost may and I'm still relegated to the garage with a winter coat on. Enjoy brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> So cleaning out the humidor and doing some Tetris, rotating, and such I dug back into the depths and saw something I totally had forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured if the thunderstorms ever let up tonight I am going to fire one up to see how well they have aged
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How the hell do you forget about those??? Bet they are pretty good after a nap. Let us know how how good it was.


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Agreed the big bands drive me nuts..I had a oliva prefecto the other day..10 minutes in and I had to remove the band OR SMOKE IT. It barely gives the glue time enough to heat up, so they're easily removed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Maybe they do it as a deterrent for that one guy that feels like it's cool to lick the whole cigar before lighting it up. I swear I always see one every month on my local b&m that just makes me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> How the hell do you forget about those??? Bet they are pretty good after a nap. Let us know how how good it was.


Haha the box was still sealed until today, they were buried in the back of a vinotemp. Think I hid them from myself on purpose.

As well I drifted away from NCs for a long time then took a break from smoking all together for a couple years. But kept the Humidors maintained.

So far it is smoking fabulous !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Ratzilla


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha the box was still sealed until today, they were buried in the back of a vinotemp. Think I hid them from myself on purpose.
> 
> As well I drifted away from NCs for a long time then took a break from smoking all together for a couple years. But kept the Humidors maintained.
> 
> So far it is smoking fabulous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Isn't it fun finding stuff like that? Kinda like finding money in your jacket, but better!

I'm not to the point of doing that with BOXES, but have with single smokes here and there that I put down to sleep.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Isn't it fun finding stuff like that? Kinda like finding money in your jacket, but better!
> 
> I'm not to the point of doing that with BOXES, but have with single smokes here and there that I put down to sleep.


I am terrible about it, I have a few vinotemps wine cooler converted humidors around the house, I keep finding cheap ones on Craigslist and such. A couple of them upstairs just for boxes and aging that I have remote sensors in for RH/temp but sometimes will not physically look in them for months. Once my oldest moves out her room will most likely be converted into a wall in humidor haha....she's 15 .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK Harem. Tiny little stick. With amber beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Planned on letting the pif smokes sit for a bit but as I was playing pixie sticks to make everything fit in the tup (going to need to go up a size now) I managed to pull the wrapper up a little on this Avo. So I did the only thing I could. Put fire to it.


----------



## Maxh92

Lit up one of the La Carême's that @WNYTony sent to me. Fantastic smoke. Very creamy and tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piken

Oliva O


----------



## csk415

JimOD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are the flat bed smokes? Little gun shy on picking a sampler only because I don't know what's good.


----------



## Tmaccc

My first Alec Bradley tonight. Going with the Prensado Robusto. Can't tell if it's a little loose on the draw or just so much easier than the plugged cigar I fought with last night. Either way, so far so good. Got a five pack and thinking I'm already looking forward to the other four.


----------



## Fusion

Tonights smoke, JR version of a Cohiba Behike


----------



## JimOD

csk415 said:


> How are the flat bed smokes? Little gun shy on picking a sampler only because I don't know what's good.


I got a sampler of a few of their different cigars and I thought they were all good. So far my favorite is the green label, which is a Pennsylvania broadleaf wrapper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tmaccc

Been a pretty quick smoke (maybe the loosed draw), but like the flavor profile. Good news is that I have plenty of Santiago de Cuba 12 year rum to keep up with the fast pace. I can definitely see this being a staple in the Tupperdore.


----------



## WNYTony

A gold old everyday Padron 2000 for me today. Always a good cigar.


----------



## tjhemp

My last for the weekend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

hawk45 said:


> Foldgers! Say it ain't so brother!!


LOL, When we visit the inlaw's Foldgers it is. I've had worse!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Back to the grind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tmaccc said:


> Been a pretty quick smoke (maybe the loosed draw), but like the flavor profile. Good news is that I have plenty of Santiago de Cuba 12 year rum to keep up with the fast pace. I can definitely see this being a staple in the Tupperdore.


Give the Coyol and the 94 rated Tempus a try. With those 3 ABs, you'll need a bigger tupperdor! :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Waiting in be rain for Safelite autoglass to come to my house to attempt to install a new windscreen. I'm skeptical the can as my garage is a tight fit and it's splash raining outside. But here I sit from 12-5. They will most likely show at 4:49.

Smoking a RoMa Craft Intemperance on the patio.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

La imperiosa for this Mondays lunch smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Tattoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MB3 torpedo from @WABOOM. First for me in this vitola and, it's awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Champagne InHand

JdN Cabinetta with Stewart's root beer. All during a crazy electrical thunderstorm. My dog is going berserk and my poor wife has to drive home through this and the tornado warning. Hot damp air this afternoon with low 50s air riding over it quickly.

I guess at home smoking a good cigar is a much more enjoyable place to be. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Seleccion, 







So even though I've never bought one, over the years I have acquired a handful of PDR sticks, this afternoon I asked myself How bad could it be? I'm starting to feel that I haven't missed much.


----------



## George007

Doing some work on my flip house. A Padron 1926 TAA


----------



## JtAv8tor

An oldie but one that I remember enjoying when it was fresh..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying another new one tonight.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Unlimited Maduro for 
MADURO MONDAY!!!


----------



## csk415

^^^^^^ what he said


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Crap, I forgot to cross post this one over here from the Maduro Monday Thread. With a year on her, She's a strong one!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watching a rough playoff game. Enjoying a RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion with a fruit and yogurt smoothie and water back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Watching a rough playoff game. Enjoying a RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion with a fruit and yogurt smoothie and water back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know you've had several of the Intemperance smokes; any stick out to you over the others? I myself have only had the EC 13 and the Whiskey Rebellion. I really enjoyed the WB.


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 HE TAA mad


----------



## triplezero24

Little Havana Overruns Small Batch. Bought the bundle probably 5-6 years ago. Good flavor, but the draw was way too tight. 

Anyone else ever smoke any of the LHOs?


----------



## Maxh92

Ave Maria Reconquista that I light up tonight in honor of my girlfriend being done with law school. She took her last final today and graduated on Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Maxh92 said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista that I light up tonight in honor of my girlfriend being done with law school. She took her last final today and graduated on Saturday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are SO good! And Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> I know you've had several of the Intemperance smokes; any stick out to you over the others? I myself have only had the EC 13 and the Whiskey Rebellion. I really enjoyed the WB.


All of the Intemperance sticks are good but very different. The Whiskey rebellion is more classic Nica with leather, bittersweet cocoa, dark earth. The BA has more tannin and is great with age. I like the Charity best for many different reasons as it's easy to smoke yet complex. I need to get more age on the WR box to better assess them as they feel thicker and less compact in their youth but I'm sure that will change over time.

All of them are box worthy purchases if you like shorter sticks that smoke much longer than you would expect from that size.

I can't say I am disappointed by any.

OT loss for the Pens but I worry that they have so many injured players now that going forward will be difficult even if they take the series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

One of my go to smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia Black


----------



## Tmaccc

Congrats! Girlfriend graduating law school is a great reason for a special cigar. Much better than my " new Heartfelt beads arrived today" excuse.


----------



## piken

Oliva Cain ‘F’ Habano


----------



## Tmaccc

*Rocky Patel Decade*

So far the only Rocky I've come back to. Seem to always be a challenging smoke (burn challenges), but the last third is worth the effort.


----------



## ebnash

Cain by Oliva Maduro Nub. I've smoked all of the variants of the NUB brand and have been saving this one for last. I have to say that I didn't really enjoy any of the NUB series, but this Cain Maduro Nub smoked like something special. Sweet wood, oily, raisin, and very smooth through the nose. I smoked this down till my lips started to bleed. A little over hour on this smoke and I think I should probably buy a box. This one was only rested for a few months.

Oh yeah, Maduro Monday.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HOTD and a cup of Sumatra to jump start the day,


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HOTD and a cup of Sumatra to jump start the day,
> 
> View attachment 119137


How was that stick after that much rest?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> How was that stick after that much rest?


It's still a powerhouse, the harshness goes away and the flavor profile is sharp and crisp, they need at least a year IMO


----------



## piken

Tmaccc said:


> So far the only Rocky I've come back to. Seem to always be a challenging smoke (burn challenges), but the last third is worth the effort.


Have you tried the "RP Twentieth Anniversary" or "RP Super Ligero"?


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's still a powerhouse, the harshness goes away and the flavor profile is sharp and crisp, they need at least a year IMO


Good to hear. I've read mixed things on nc's and rest time. Was wondering if it still kicked you in the boys after a long rest.


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HOTD and a cup of Sumatra to jump start the day,
> View attachment 119137


thats an antique


----------



## ctozzi

Not a huge fan of flavored smokes, but my wife will only smoke with me if I smoke a flavored with her. The Java is decent but way to sweet on the wrapper. What a phenomenal burner though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

A Bespoke Basilica & a Gatorade for a quick break before getting back to the office.

Gatorade, how weird is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided that I would pull some Kristoff Criollo Torpedoes yesterday and let them dry box or acclimate to a much lower rH.

This definitely has improved this cigar as has time. Mild mocha, earthen wood notes and a good deal of spices like nutmeg and a trace of cinnamon.

Criollo wrappers really are not my favorite as I love Colorado, CT, Maduro/Oscuro and Rosado much more but this now definitely deserves a share in the rotation. Flaky white ash. These probably need to stabilize somewhere around 63rH to show there best, very different from the Ligero Maduro Torpedo which is great right around 68-69rH and everything sizewise is the same as the boxes are also stored one on top of he other. I guess I will be moving the Criollo box over to a tupperdor that is supposed to be Habano only.

Enjoying with a root beer and water back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

White Label Project,







Might be my favorite Viaje.


----------



## MidwestToker

La Aurora 107 Maduro from 2014. Like a spicy candy bar.

I love Maduro that go beyond the traditional coffee/cocoa. This is nutty, lots of dried fruit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Mess up.


----------



## George007

Padron Damaso


----------



## csk415

Day at the pond.


----------



## Regiampiero

JimOD said:


> One of my go to smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Buy then while you gave because I heard they're discontinuing them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Because it was free and I hate myself.

Did I eat an ashtray last night? Now I really hate myself.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Courtesy @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hockey again tonight. Enjoying a San Lotano from blipped. Great first inch so far. I'm glad I ordered a small batch of the SL.

With water.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

How is the Damaso @George007 Haven't seen any in the shops so far or I'd have tried it.

I'm having a La Nox. Big fan of LFD


----------



## SoCal Gunner

George007 said:


> Padron Damaso


What did you think of it? Which other Padrons do you like? What does it compare to?
Tell me more! And don't feel obligated to like it - lol - because I spend too much as it is.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

RoMo - Aquitaine


----------



## loadz

Hemingway work of art. And it sure is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## piken

Oliva V


----------



## Fusion

Another from an early bundle purchase, Very light


----------



## csk415




----------



## George007

BillH said:


> How is the Damaso @George007 Haven't seen any in the shops so far or I'd have tried it.
> 
> I'm having a La Nox. Big fan of LFD


It is a good smoke. They run about $15 per stick. Nothing like any of the other Padrons as this is a very light and mild.


----------



## George007

SoCal Gunner said:


> What did you think of it? Which other Padrons do you like? What does it compare to?
> Tell me more! And don't feel obligated to like it - lol - because I spend too much as it is.


I do enjoy them from time to time. I bought a few a while back. They are light and easy to puff on. Smoking a round Padron is kind of funny to me. I am a Padron fan and have smoked every single Padron out there. My favorite is the Family Reserve #46 Maduro. Similar in many ways to a Romeo and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## PhilB

I'm smoking this. Sorry for the poor focus, Dom Tomas Maduro.

As a noob I am actually forcing myself to slow way down and actually set an interval timer at the beginning so I learn the "no more than one puff a minute" cadence. Almost an hour in, I'm at the second picture.

Definitely more enjoyable, both mentally and taste-wise when you don't burn them (also made a conscious effort to light it properly and make sure the flame doesn't actually touch the stick).

Unconventional pairing, but I'm enjoying this with a Stash double-bergamot Earl Grey tea, black, sweetened with a tiny bit of maple syrup.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdLA and Kenya Dark,


----------



## awk6898

My morning smoke with a cold brewed iced coffee.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Love it! La gloria cubana natural wavell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Round two!

Graycliff 30th anniversary. What a cigar! 
RIP Avelino Lara










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

loadz said:


> Love it! La gloria cubana natural wavell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone has mad skills on that cup. Since smoke also.


----------



## Regiampiero

loadz said:


> Love it! La gloria cubana natural wavell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you live?! I would love a bar where you can smoke a cigar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Regiampiero said:


> Where do you live?! I would love a bar where you can smoke a cigar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I live in Bahrain. Its a tiny island about an hour away from Dubai by plane. This is a great coffeeshop/cigar store. It has a walk in humidor too.

Where do you live?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

LFD Andalusian Bull after about 7 mo in the humi while enjoying the quiet and some cool weather on this hump day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Alec Bradley Nica Puro from last evening. Got back too late to post. Pretty good smoke. Coupled with an Armengnac. Label put up a fight trying to get it off and it was too dark to see, so I did an embarrassing job trying to peel it off. At least it didn't stick to the cigar. Enjoyable and would smoke again, but somehow not quite as good as the siglo vi from Monday. Paid CDN retail for the siglo and got the AB shipped as part of a sampler, so close to 20 (twenty, two zero, as in lots) times the price for the siglo. I guess for that I should be damn glad it was better. 

I'm going to add that the first 1/3 was a bit peppery for me. I try to toast so I don't think it is just my lighting technique. But it rounded out to be a lot more enjoyable in the 2nd and final third. I felt the nicotine in this also, even after a pretty good sized meal.


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Love it! La gloria cubana natural wavell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I'm giving you some RG just because this looks awesome and I'm jealous as hell! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Champagne InHand

scott1256ca said:


> Alec Bradley Nica Puro from last evening. Got back too late to post. Pretty good smoke. Coupled with an Armengnac. Label put up a fight trying to get it off and it was too dark to see, so I did an embarrassing job trying to peel it off. At least it didn't stick to the cigar. Enjoyable and would smoke again, but somehow not quite as good as the siglo vi from Monday. Paid CDN retail for the siglo and got the AB shipped as part of a sampler, so close to 20 (twenty, two zero, as in lots) times the price for the siglo. I guess for that I should be damn glad it was better.
> 
> I'm going to add that the first 1/3 was a bit peppery for me. I try to toast so I don't think it is just my lighting technique. But it rounded out to be a lot more enjoyable in the 2nd and final third. I felt the nicotine in this also, even after a pretty good sized meal.


Age helps those pepper sticks calm down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Champagne InHand said:


> Age helps those pepper sticks calm down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, that had about 3 mo. on it. If I get more, I'll know to leave them a little longer for next time. Thx.


----------



## Regiampiero

loadz said:


> I live in Bahrain. Its a tiny island about an hour away from Dubai by plane. This is a great coffeeshop/cigar store. It has a walk in humidor too.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a cold, muggy place surrounded by water that you don't really wan to dive in, aka Michigan.


----------



## Kidvegas

Final Blend from the "Talkative Dude" @poppajon75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

I bought a box of these Santa Damiana La Romana in 2012. They still taste and burn great. Enjoying the first nice dry and warm day we had in Portland in a long time.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Final Blend from the "Talkative Dude" @poppajon75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like your thoughts on it. I think they're a decent budget maduro after 6 months rest but, nothing to get excited about. Solid yard smoke.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Like your thoughts on it. I think they're a decent budget maduro after 6 months rest but, nothing to get excited about. Solid yard smoke.


I'm still holding these and the Punch you sent last year. Waiting for the Green Light!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ave Maria. Well rested but a yard gar nonetheless. Some nice hints of violet. I always like that but this is one box I regret buying. I should have just went with a 10er. They were quite inexpensive and this is my last one. The first 10 were decent fresh then faded out for at least a head of "meh" at best. Still a nice burn and no real issues other than I have grown bored of them.










Sunny, windy but chilly. At least I could get the rest of the yard mowed. Dandelions everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm still holding these and the Punch you sent last year. Waiting for the Green Light!


If I'm not mistaken the Punch is from August last year and, should be good to go. The Final Blend I believe is from September so should be good to smoke as well. Don't get over excited about the FB as they're just a budget smoke. I love the Punch in that vitola though. I've kept a few back to try after a year. I know back when I sent those out they were pretty young but, at the time I hadn't been collecting all that long so, everything I had was young lol. The LTCs are smoking great right now though.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Like your thoughts on it. I think they're a decent budget maduro after 6 months rest but, nothing to get excited about. Solid yard smoke.


For the prices i found for these online i was very surprised how good it was. Killer burn line and some nice flavor's. Pepper and spices where what i noticed the most. Not overpowering but, the spice lingered on the tounge well after the exhale. I also noticed some coffee flavor's as well. Smoked that one down to the Nub before my Boss showed up and i had to dump it!

Overall I'd have to agree with this being a good yard gar. Not gonna blow you away but, for me well outperformed it's price point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Traveling for work again this week and found a nice lounge in Lake Oswego, OR. (Broadway Cigar) Great place with a large lounge space and loads of friendly people. Looks like this shop are also big fans of Tatuaje. This was a Cojonu 2012 Sumatra Wrapper and thoroughly enjoyable. I also picked up a variety of Skinny Monsters since they seemed to have them all.


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> For the prices i found for these online i was very surprised how good it was. Killer burn line and some nice flavor's. Pepper and spices where what i noticed the most. Not overpowering but, the spice lingered on the tounge well after the exhale. I also noticed some coffee flavor's as well. Smoked that one down to the Nub before my Boss showed up and i had to dump it!
> 
> Overall I'd have to agree with this being a good yard gar. Not gonna blow you away but, for me well outperformed it's price point!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it wasn't a rocket for you lol. Compared to when I first got them they've matured as well as I'd expect for what it is. I'm curious to see how a year plus does them. Not expecting a diamond in the rough but, curious none the less.


----------



## fadiserhal

Have a great evenjng everyone, from a very rainy Riyadh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Regiampiero said:


> Buy then while you gave because I heard they're discontinuing them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up, I will check it out. They were unavailable for the last four months or so, but I saw them get restocked at several retailers a few weeks ago so I picked up two boxes. These are a three dollar stick that I think are under valued, and seem to improve with age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Espinosa Habano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Shark


----------



## Kidvegas

#9 at my lounge for a DE Event!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D #7


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Four Kicks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Rondo said:


> Last Tsar
> 
> View attachment 118754


Adorable Frenchie!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Usually my very dependable CAO. But tonight was not the case. Unfortunately age does nothing for an overpacked or knotted stick. Nothing I tried would open this thing up. Halfway through it all but closed up completly. Sometimes when life hands you lemons....you have lemons. It is what it is. Still love these guys, just not tonight.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Kidvegas said:


> #9 at my lounge for a DE Event!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they? I wanted to pick up a 5er in Robusto but they seem to be sold out at the moment. Not gona get a box in case I hate them 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> robusto.


Never had one but been on my radar. What's your take?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just fired up a Caldwell, The King is Dead for the game tonight. With root beer over ice and a bit of water so I don't over Puff.










Trying not to send the iPad into the tub is ridiculously hard tonight. Can't ever make that mistake. Lighters are one thing, but electronics are another.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> How are they? I wanted to pick up a 5er in Robusto but they seem to be sold out at the moment. Not gona get a box in case I hate them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a good smoke that i don't buy very often. Nice full bodied stick with with a great profile.









Now the above pic is the one i truly dig. These Norteno's just hit the spot for me! If your gonna snag some #9's look into a 5pk of these you'll not be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> Never had one but been on my radar. What's your take?


I love them. Really nice profile of white pepper, cedar, sweetness, and quite a bit of baking spices. I love cigars with that gingerbread taste. They are a great value too IMO.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> I love them. Really nice profile of white pepper, cedar, sweetness, and quite a bit of baking spices. I love cigars with that gingerbread taste. They are a great value too IMO.


Nice! That sounds right up my alley. Nothing like firing up a cookie and smoking it! Thanks buddy!


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice! That sounds right up my alley. Nothing like firing up a cookie and smoking it! Thanks buddy!


Torpedoes are on sale at CI.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Since I'm a Marine and a savage cigar smoker, when one doesn't quench my hunger....I turn to another! Dammit! I wanted to enjoy a nice smoke tonight and will not settle for less. Well, my previous smoke's brother was in the crosshairs. Unfortunate for him, his time of rest was up..........finally!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Time to relax tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tmaccc

piken said:


> Have you tried the "RP Twentieth Anniversary" or "RP Super Ligero"?


Haven't tried either yet. Which one would you recommend first?


----------



## piken

Tmaccc said:


> Haven't tried either yet. Which one would you recommend first?


I really like the Rocky Patel Twentieth box pressed Robusto Grande 5 x 54

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/rocky-patel-twentieth-cigars/1496067/


----------



## Regiampiero

A nice spark of flavor tonight. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

I've decided I'm smoking nothing but Oliva's until I'm out of them and then buying a bunch more.

Oliva Cain Daytona


----------



## LeatherNeck

piken said:


> I've decided I'm smoking nothing but Oliva's until I'm out of them and then buying a bunch more.
> 
> Oliva Cain Daytona


Like the Oliva part, but just not Cain. Sorry, Cain (was it Daytona?) did nothing for me, sorry. I love Oliva (O, G, and sometimes V [when I can])and have for years, but just not Cain. I don't understand where that stepchild came from, but I didn't like it at all. Glad you like!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Loving tossing bits of broken dark chocolate in my mouth while i slowly smoke this TKiD and rinsing occasionally with root beer or water. Flavor party on the taste buds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: habano 2000 wrap, Dom binder, Corojo viso, Corojo seco and criollo lig.


----------



## Fusion

Its 7 pm, still 90F (been up to 97 today) decided to sit on the porch with this LGC Serie R and a Pellegrino over ice. Life is good.


----------



## tjhemp

A really nice La Duena this evening


----------



## WNYTony

Montecristo Platinum for the start of golf league tonight, courtesy of @Mario D



and later a Flor Del Valle Brumas because it's Wednesday


----------



## ebnash

Napa Cab said:


> I bought a box of these Santa Damiana La Romana in 2012. They still taste and burn great. Enjoying the first nice dry and warm day we had in Portland in a long time.


 @Napa Cab

I was in the Portland area today (Lake Oswego) and it was a beautiful day! Unfortunately I had to fly home to the bay this evening where it hit close to 100 in the Santa Clara Valley. I'm back home up in the Los Gatos mountains and their is no cool air moving up here so its about 80 in my house right now.

Looks like you have another nice day hitting Portland area again tomorrow. Make sure you enjoy it before the rain returns...


----------



## loadz

Arturo fuente Don Carlos this morning!

Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Insidious and Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning all, ready to deal with the morning traffic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Avo Fogata and tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance Charity. 








While having my windshield replaced just smoking in a parking lot. At least they had free root beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Nub & coffee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Those Illusione 88s and the #2 are becoming my favorite sticks.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> @*Napa Cab*
> 
> I was in the Portland area today (Lake Oswego) and it was a beautiful day! Unfortunately I had to fly home to the bay this evening where it hit close to 100 in the Santa Clara Valley. I'm back home up in the Los Gatos mountains and their is no cool air moving up here so its about 80 in my house right now.
> 
> Looks like you have another nice day hitting Portland area again tomorrow. Make sure you enjoy it before the rain returns...


I grew up in Lake Oswego, live near Bend now, and yes it was the first nice freaking day we've had since last summer. About time.


----------



## loadz

Joya de Nicaragua antano dark

Not bad not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Insidious and Guatemala Antigua,
> View attachment 119617


I got some of these as freebies in an order, but in the natural wrapper and I thought they were pretty light sweet tasty cigars. I can do without the sweetened cap so I gave it a good wet wipe to remove as much of the coating as possible. I would certainly smoke more of these. Nice coffee smokes. I have been thinking of ordering a 5er in the Maduro wrapper to test out.


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I grew up in Lake Oswego, live near Bend now, and yes it was the first nice freaking day we've had since last summer. About time.


Lake Oswego is a great town and Bend is probably one of my favorite places in Oregon. I fish the Deschutes a few times a year for Steelhead.


----------



## csk415




----------



## ebnash

One of those Cbid 90 Point Nicaraguan 2nds in Robusto. I bought a bundle of 15 a couple months ago and decided to burn one with coffee this morning. While it did burn pretty well and had some hints of decent flavor, I think we'll give these another month before having another. Still a decent smoke and not chuck worthy.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Lake Oswego is a great town and Bend is probably one of my favorite places in Oregon. I fish the Deschutes a few times a year for Steelhead.


Next time you're out this way shoot me a message, maybe we can hook up
I love living out here, just wish it would stop growing, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunch break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

csk415 said:


>


Those Leccia Whites are one of my favorites.


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Next time you're out this way shoot me a message, maybe we can hook up
> I love living out here, just wish it would stop growing, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the world is shrinking and all the great little secret spots seem to be vanishing. No plans at the moment, but my friends and I were just talking about another Bend trip to go rent a house and do some hiking/mountain biking. I'm still recovering from Achilles surgery so it will be while still. Otherwise, I'll join them to go up and drink some good beer and maybe have a smoke with you. There's definitely plenty of good beer in those parts!


----------



## George007

Nice Rustica


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Raices,







I didn't have high expectations for this, I can say that so far it's much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Lunch break
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You have time to burn one of those at lunch? Awesome! Sure wish I could. :crying:


----------



## LeatherNeck

George007 said:


> Nice Rustica


Well that's one I haven't seen yet. Do tell...


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> You have time to burn one of those at lunch? Awesome! Sure wish I could. :crying:


Haha, I make time plus take my work phone with me and forward calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Disregard


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dessert after dinner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sooo, let's try this again.....
Revisiting this Saint Luis Rey. Round 1 was at one month rest. Good flavor, but had burn issues. Round two (this one) is at 3 months rest and the same monster raised its head. I'm trying to find the sweet spot; which I suspect, like most unaged cigars, will be around the 6 months to 1 year mark if not longer. Flavor is great now, but burn is still not up to par. It may be that the whole line is $hit, IDK. I like this part of figuring out new smokes. Frustrating? Yes, but that's part of the learning process. I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than seeing it a few times on forums. Not my normal MO, but sometimes I'll pick up an unknown 5er to "experiment" with. A non-biased exploration, if you will. Keeps it interesting...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ESG 22 year. Really good, twangy, aged tobacco flavor, but probably not 20 bucks worth of smoke. I would choose a VSG or even a Puro Sol for significantly less cost.


----------



## lroy76

On the way to cigarfest enjoying a laranja, listening to the blues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondgirl53

Acid Shorty and a Moscow Mule on the side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I have no idea what im gettimg myself into today with this "Animal Cracker Surrogate". Google tells me its a L'Atelier cigar and Pete Johnson creation. 
Reviews say chocolate, cherry, earth and pepper... My nose says it smells of a barnyard at prelight.

The band reminds me a bit of the pink elephant on Delirium Tremens, though it may be a hippo?


----------



## Kidvegas

A great tasting Black Belt Buckle courtesy @WNYTony very enjoyable cigar and much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I needed a pick me up.

Padrón '64 Annie Maduro Torpedo










The Aquaman snorkel. Just note rein this afternoon and evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> I have no idea what im gettimg myself into today with this "Animal Cracker Surrogate". Google tells me its a L'Atelier cigar and Pete Johnson creation.
> Reviews say chocolate, cherry, earth and pepper... My nose says it smells of a barnyard at prelight.
> 
> The band reminds me a bit of the pink elephant on Delirium Tremens, though it may be a hippo?


Good thing you don't write the adds or they'll be screwed . Enjoy man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm going easy tonight with an excellent connie. Very surprised to get dark chocolate out of this one. Very similar to a shade.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

*I messed up*

Bought this in DC yesterday, open air bins but the store was humidified and I thought it'd be okay.. I should've let it sleep in the humidor for a few weeks before I smoked it.

Word to the wise. Don't do that. This smoke could've been great I think.

Room 101 HN (Honduras)

Hidin out from the rain.


----------



## ebnash

LeatherNeck said:


> Sooo, let's try this again.....
> Revisiting this Saint Luis Rey. Round 1 was at one month rest. Good flavor, but had burn issues. Round two (this one) is at 3 months rest and the same monster raised its head. I'm trying to find the sweet spot; which I suspect, like most unaged cigars, will be around the 6 months to 1 year mark if not longer. Flavor is great now, but burn is still not up to par. It may be that the whole line is $hit, IDK. I like this part of figuring out new smokes. Frustrating? Yes, but that's part of the learning process. I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than seeing it a few times on forums. Not my normal MO, but sometimes I'll pick up an unknown 5er to "experiment" with. A non-biased exploration, if you will. Keeps it interesting...


This reminds of my own internal rule about most wines. The more extravagant the label, the shittier the wine. Compensating... :wink2:


----------



## frankie100

Don't know whether to build an Ark, or have a cigar. Damn







Michigan weather...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

5000 Maduro.


----------



## ebnash

Thursday night is typically my local lounge night. Talking to the shop keeper who has never missed on a suggestion for me and he picked this LFD La Nox which I was told was originally put out as a limited release but the demand was so high, they put it it to production. I can see why. Sweet and spicy, me likey!


----------



## piken

Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial


----------



## WNYTony

Espinosa Especial


----------



## Tmaccc

piken said:


> I really like the Rocky Patel Twentieth box pressed Robusto Grande 5 x 54
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/rocky-patel-twentieth-cigars/1496067/


Thanks. I'll pick up a fiver next chance I get.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Zulu Zulu and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance Charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While having my windshield replaced just smoking in a parking lot. At least they had free root beer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap, you made it to dry land! This is evolution in the making. Just had to say...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Was not impressed with this AJF offering 9 months ago and I'm sticking with that now. Just an uneventful cigar that barely for this Puffer makes it into the yard gar category. Bland and flat flavor very different from ROTT but, not in a good way. Can't remember exactly what i paid at auction probably too much. It pains me to speak this way about an AJ stick. Since I'm such a fan but, the man seriously struck out on this one.. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Day two of my mini vacation. Yesterday was a bust with heavy rain and, 25+ mph winds @WABOOM hit me with a Nirvana in a package not long ago so, I'm digging in. A completely different profile than I've ever had. Pepper, cocoa, an earthy/woodsy note, some kind of underlying sweetness and, a tangy charred flavor that's making me salivate. I feel like I ought to be grilling something. A new experience indeed. Thanks bro.


----------



## scott1256ca

> Was not impressed with this AJF offering 9 months ago and I'm sticking with that now. Just an uneventful cigar that barely for this Puffer makes it into the yard gar category. Bland and flat flavor very different from ROTT but, not in a good way. Can't remember exactly what i paid at auction probably too much. It pains me to speak this way about an AJ stick. Since I'm such a fan but, the man seriously struck out on this one.. IMO


Since I'm always looking for cigars to try (I have such a backlog now) I for one always appreciate a bit of colour commentary on the cigars. Even the posts that indicate "meh" or worse. It gives me and idea of things not to spend money on when there are so many things worth spending money on.


----------



## awk6898

Oliva Serie V Churchill for me and a Java Maduro for the GF.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

scott1256ca said:


> Since I'm always looking for cigars to try (I have such a backlog now) I for one always appreciate a bit of colour commentary on the cigars. Even the posts that indicate "meh" or worse. It gives me and idea of things not to spend money on when there are so many things worth spending money on.


Smoked it recently after a long rest, even longer than 9 months and the last third was super bitter. Did not like it, but the beginning was enjoyable IMO. And I fell for AJF.


----------



## loadz

Great smoke! I don't expect any less from Graycliff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

I'm an idiot... disregard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a gifted Diesel Rage from Bripper. With some cooling red tea/mate combo.

Solid rain the past week and no real let up on the 15 day forecast. My dog hates rain. He does the hound shake continuously.

I might have to invest in a rain coat for him. Sadly he's so long that it's hard to find anything that covers his torso and neck. 1st world problems, I know.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

frankie100 said:


> Don't know whether to build an Ark, or have a cigar. Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan weather...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I feel this way. I could work on a levee or build the big boat but not many places higher in the vicinity. All in the month where the grass grows like it is on steroids too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> This reminds of my own internal rule about most wines. The more extravagant the label, the shittier the wine. Compensating... :wink2:


The few exceptions to this rule Valdicava Brunello di Montalcino and E.Guigal "La Turque," but the "La Turque," while good looking isn't ostentatious.

While way too pricy to really enjoy Mouton-Rothschild 1st growth Bordeaux is a mighty fine bottle if somebody else is bringing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Touched down in Berlin and sparked up this baby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rott. Wet hay and leather. Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

LeatherNeck said:


> Well that's one I haven't seen yet. Do tell...


Drew Estate made cigar. Odd cigar. Pigtailed cap and a covered foot. Dark and very oily with lots of coffee and spice. Very good smoke. I usually keep a couple here and there because they are very good. Good bang for the buck if you do not want to spend and get the Liga Privada, Dirty Rat, T52, ECT


----------



## droy1958

A La Gloria Cubana with thanks to @WNYTONY .....


----------



## Montecristo#4

Today is a rainy day, So I hit the garage and enjoyed a nice Trinidad.


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Friday Fellas!

Enjoying an exceptional Opus Lost City courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost...Really diggin the stick!

Thanks for the opportunity to try this one Brother! Very Good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Friday Fellas!
> 
> Enjoying an exceptional Opus Lost City courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost...Really diggin the stick!
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to try this one Brother! Very Good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia V Lancero,


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> Olivia V Lancero,
> View attachment 119929


That's a fine smoke.....


----------



## Regiampiero

frankie100 said:


> Don't know whether to build an Ark, or have a cigar. Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan weather...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know right? I haven't seen the sun in 4 days. Can anyone confirm it's still there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cafe Noir








Full of Chocolate goodness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Visiting an old friend who's been asleep for about a year and a half. Wow this is a great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Via @Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

> While way too pricy to really enjoy Mouton-Rothschild 1st growth Bordeaux is a mighty fine bottle if somebody else is bringing it.


We should expect an analysis this thoughtful from someone named ChampagneInHand.


----------



## ELLASU

Kidvegas said:


> Was not impressed with this AJF offering 9 months ago and I'm sticking with that now. Just an uneventful cigar that barely for this Puffer makes it into the yard gar category. Bland and flat flavor very different from ROTT but, not in a good way. Can't remember exactly what i paid at auction probably too much. It pains me to speak this way about an AJ stick. Since I'm such a fan but, the man seriously struck out on this one.. IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a couple myself and had the same reaction.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 88 Maduro. Deep dark chocolate, earth ad cedar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Chris80 said:


> Visiting an old friend who's been asleep for about a year and a half. Wow this is a great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always wanted to try one of those, but every time I'm in the B&M or online I forget about getting one. Sometime I'm like a kid in a candy store and I'm so excited I buy everything but what I went for. :grin2:


----------



## ELLASU

Had a tooth pulled today doc says no puffing for 72 hours...tough way to start the weekend!


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau King B


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ELLASU said:


> Always wanted to try one of those, but every time I'm in the B&M or online I forget about getting one. Sometime I'm like a kid in a candy store and I'm so excited I buy everything but what I went for. :grin2:


Yeah, I waited way too long to try one of these. Do yourself a favor and throw one in your bag next time.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Doing another Liga privada #9 tonight myself


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Today's victim: a nice looking Sobremesa...

But I'm getting a message saying "Sorry, we are unable to accept this picture into Talpatalk Network"

Edit: Damn, it was tough to get past that had to try several pics and use HTML tags.


----------



## Tmaccc

ELLASU said:


> Had a tooth pulled today doc says no puffing for 72 hours...tough way to start the weekend!


What does he know? He's just a doctor.


----------



## Tmaccc

*Aging Room Quattro*

First one. Just an inch in and glad I bought the fiver. Looks like this one could go two hours. If the rest is like this, that's a good thing. Uh oh. Wife just texted she's on the way home. I think I just detected a little bitterness....


----------



## ELLASU

Tmaccc said:


> What does he know? He's just a doctor.


Well a med school drop out....dds! :vs_laugh: just kidding if there are any dentist here. He always steers me right so I better listen.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

ELLASU said:


> Well a med school drop out....dds! :vs_laugh: just kidding if there are any dentist here. He always steers me right so I better listen.:vs_cool:


There was a Dentist on here for a short time.


----------



## Fusion

Had a LFD 2000 Series in the local lounge, im in love again.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

After 17 months of rest I had to revisit Punch Bareknuckle in Toro.
An inch into it and I like it more and more. One of the cheapest smokes I've had, used to get them for $11 a 5er. Not anymore.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense,


----------



## WNYTony

Hoyo La Amistad Rothschild - this is really quite good. First but not the last !


----------



## awk6898

Another gift of brother @Humphrey's Ghost. Haven't smoked one of these since they first hit the market but I'm enjoying it a lot more now than I did years ago. I just might have to pick some up to put in the rotation.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tmaccc said:


> First one. Just an inch in and glad I bought the fiver. Looks like this one could go two hours. If the rest is like this, that's a good thing. Uh oh. Wife just texted she's on the way home. I think I just detected a little bitterness....


From the cigar or the wife? :vs_whistle:


----------



## NVYChief

AF 8-5-8, had to see what the hype was and it sure won't be my last. Not bad.


----------



## Bigjohn

Kuba Kuba Deep Dish








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra to start of the weekend,


----------



## Chris80

ELLASU said:


> Always wanted to try one of those, but every time I'm in the B&M or online I forget about getting one. Sometime I'm like a kid in a candy store and I'm so excited I buy everything but what I went for. :grin2:


When I first joined that's all I smoked. It was EVERYTHING I wanted in a cigar. Then I spent wayyyyyyy to much $$ exploring. In the long run it was worth it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Good morning. Excellent with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

NVYChief said:


> AF 8-5-8, had to see what the hype was and it sure won't be my last. Not bad.


That used to be my go to high end cigar back in the 90's. After my home purchase I was smoking Consuegra's and Rosa Cuba's. Since then my tastes have changed and I never went back to the 858's. I had one about a year ago and it was ok but not box worthy for the $$$. Good smoke nonetheless, but with AF i feel you are always paying more due to the band.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Post tooth extraction I used a cotton gauze wet downnover the area and pulled extra gently. If it's on top just don't smoke. On the bottom open up your mouth so there's no pulling it suction on the affected area. You don't want a dry socket. 

Ugly stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Varina Farms Breakfast Blend, toro. This is a "hidden gem" connie. Nice clean, refined Conni flavors. Honey, hay, oak.


----------



## Maxh92

ivandrocco said:


> Via @Maxh92
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Illusione #2 to start the weekend


----------



## fadiserhal

A cigar worthy of this dinner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

fadiserhal said:


> A cigar worthy of this dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you deep-fry the cigar too?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Don Pepin Garcia Cubano. Another from bripper. With a root beer float during NY/Ottawa hockey. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Did you deep-fry the cigar too?


Everything tastes better when its deep fried

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rott, these are good. First if my tener I'll let the remaining rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Airbender and a cup of Kona,


----------



## WABOOM

I kept a couple of these as a yard-gar... they are several notches below acceptable, even for a "knock around cigar"


----------



## Bigjohn

Courtesy of @WNYTony. Heck of a smoke, perfect burn. Thank you sir [iurl="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=120033&d=1494113049"]







[/iurl]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My favorite of all Oliva, El Cobre


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> My favorite of all Oliva, El Cobre
> 
> View attachment 120041


Very Nice Ron...great cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

When the weather just keeps sucking and you don't feel like smoking anything too complex.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LFD chisel with a couple years rest from the very courteous and thoughtful @Regiampiero.

Went with the punch this time vs popping the end. Loving this powerful smoke so far on an overcast afternoon.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> LFD chisel with a couple years rest from the very courteous and thoughtful @Regiampiero.
> 
> Went with the punch this time vs popping the end. Loving this powerful smoke so far on an overcast afternoon.


Enjoy brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Enjoy brother.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I am, my friend, I am. A nice deep punch is the way to go on these - really enjoying this!


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Belicoso


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Kidvegas this stick will soon meet the flame! First one for me thanks again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Stogiepuffer said:


> Rott, these are good. First if my tener I'll let the remaining rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


El Rey del Mundo is an underrated brand, imo. One of the rare CC/NC crossovers that really works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

SP Extra Fuerte at a local winery. I was pretty high on these when I first got them, not so much anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## piken

Oliva con. A little mild for a evening smoke, but very nice.

Continuing to smoke all my Oliva's until there gone so I can buy some more.


----------



## csk415

Not to bad. Very loose draw but it's smoking pretty good. I was worried since it was soft to the touch but crunched when I lightly rolled it with my fingers. Turned out better than I thought.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Don't have a pic because i forgot to take one but... I'm enjoying a Brickhouse maduro.


----------



## MidwestToker

6 months and these are still complete trash. Ditched it. I'd throw the other three I have in the trash, but they're at least stabilizing humidity at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Rondo said:


> My favorite of all Oliva, El Cobre
> 
> View attachment 120041


 @Rondo has some big nuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

One of the Ultimas I brought back from Vallarta Cigar Factory (I wrote a post about my experience there.)

I haven't smoked one of these in almost two weeks, and smoked 3 different cigars in that time. I must say, these are still potentially my favourite. Also not sure if it's sitting with a Boveda 69%, then 65% pack for a while, me slowing down, or just developing a tiny bit of a palate, but these seem even smoother and tastier than before.


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada Reserva


----------



## Tmaccc

piken said:


> I really like the Rocky Patel Twentieth box pressed Robusto Grande 5 x 54
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/rocky-patel-twentieth-cigars/1496067/


Just won a fiver of these in an auction so we'll see in a couple of months whether I like them as well....ok, maybe a month....who am I kidding, within a week of arrival. Don't judge, we've all done it.


----------



## Tmaccc

Don't think I'm supposed to list the cigar I'm smoking tonight in this part of the forum, but when your wife wants to go to to Cuba for a 3 day weekend, what are you supposed to do? My cigar purchases cost more than the rest of the trip. This is where I need the rest of you to confirm I did the right thing🙄 

Paired with sweet tea tonight, some nights you just need a night off from the rum.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Quesada Reserva


What did you think Tony. I have some resting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Color Project CrayCray and Sumatra,


----------



## Semper Noctem

It burned a bit wonky, but it was good none the less.


----------



## loadz

Don Carlos! Great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WABOOM

I'm done with nc H. Upmann.


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


> I'm done with nc H. Upmann.


Nice picture though. Have you tried the vintage Cameroon? That's actually pretty good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smuggled in a bunch of sticks as the wife was laying down yesterday. This was one of them. These were dirty cheap on the CP scorcher.

Padilla 1948. They all have serial numbers in the cigar band but $15 for $29.98. Pretty hard to go wrong and it's a pretty enjoyable middleweight with some cream, nuts and a pinch of pepper creeping in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Really enjoyable AFR-75 courtesy @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> Nice picture though. Have you tried the vintage Cameroon? That's actually pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No I have not. I do love a good cammie tho.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> I'm done with nc H. Upmann.


Yep,


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Fusion

A Villiger Capitana,not bad, started off a bit harsh and got better


----------



## Champagne InHand

Picked up a Warped La Hacienda yesterday from the B&M. I should have let it rest. It's not bad though just a rough start. I used a V cutter a first in a very long time. It's working out okay but I should have gone with a more rested stick.

This one is quite spicy. Peppery which is more odd from the Nica producer.

Thick wrapper. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. A pretty good value stick!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Leaf Sumatra,















Can't help but wonder how many times someone has tried to smoke one of these with the outer wrapper still on?


----------



## triplezero24

OneStrangeOne said:


> Leaf Sumatra,
> View attachment 120137
> 
> 
> View attachment 120145
> 
> Can't help but wonder how many times someone has tried to smoke one of these with the outer wrapper still on?


Funny, I only saw the first picture and was like "Wow, that looks like shit.". :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

triplezero24 said:


> Funny, I only saw the first picture and was like "Wow, that looks like shit.". :vs_laugh:


And that was the 'good' side!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Front flower bed ripped up, dug up a stump from a dead tree (thought I also dug up sprinkler system for a minute), lawn mower mulching kit installed, replanted shrubs in front garden. Now time to mow the backyard while enjoying this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

OneStrangeOne said:


> Leaf Sumatra,
> View attachment 120137
> 
> 
> View attachment 120145
> 
> Can't help but wonder how many times someone has tried to smoke one of these with the outer wrapper still on?


Well... The wrapping and the band are both smokable according to their rep. Not to mention it beats smoking the cedar sleeve like I've seen some one do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

CAO Amazon Basin from a very generous PIF courtesy of @Kidvegas. I'm really enjoying this cigar. I learned in a seminar last week from Jose Blanco that his favorite cigar is the one he is currently smoking or a free one. It looks like I've hit a double jackpot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonyzoc

RomaCraft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JimOD said:


> CAO Amazon Basin from a very generous PIF courtesy of @Kidvegas. I'm really enjoying this cigar. I learned in a seminar last week from Jose Blanco that his favorite cigar is the one he is currently smoking or a free one. It looks like I've hit a double jackpot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL... this Jose Blanco seems like a very wise man! Glad you're enjoying that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Undercrown Shade courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost, with an iced coffee. Probably a little milder than I prefer but it did have some nice flavor despite starting out a little slow. Your mileage may vary...

Thanks Mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


----------



## Maxh92

TN Waltz courtesy of @WNYTony. Wonderful way to end a long weekend of celebrating my girlfriends graduation from law school.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first Padron .. A 3000.. very tasty and at a price that could be an everyday smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What did you think Tony. I have some resting.


Just ok. I'd smoke it again but not jumping on buying any. Struck me as kind of mild and tasteless. But your mileage may vary - I don't know that I have the sophisticated palate that you do !



Maxh92 said:


> TN Waltz courtesy of @WNYTony. Wonderful way to end a long weekend of celebrating my girlfriends graduation from law school.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great accomplishment Max. Tell her a guy in NY is proud of her and give her a big hug for me.

About to light up this Alec Bradley New York that @tjhemp dropped on me. Another stick crossed off the big list !


----------



## BillH

All out kings "the 4th pose"

Had this earlier.. after letting it rest for a month or so.. probably not worth the nearly $15 from the store but very nice. 

Lots of leather taste & mineraly (read salty), a little bit of a roasted nuts. Long, loooong finish.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Ohana Cigars robusto. Stopped by an out of town shop the other day and the guy recommended this to me. I had never seen one before and thought I'd give it a try.

I was pleasantly surprised by this little gem. It was well made and very tasty. Dare I say a steal for $6.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bobalu stick. Ash hung on for a long time. To bad there wasn't a longest ash contest going.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Ohana Cigars robusto. Stopped by an out of town shop the other day and the guy recommended this to me. I had never seen one before and thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by this little gem. It was well made and very tasty. Dare I say a steal for $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


+1 I like these a lot!


----------



## Tmaccc

csk415 said:


> Bobalu stick. Ash hung on for a long time. To bad there wasn't a longest ash contest going.


That's impressive.


----------



## Tmaccc

After smoking a good (but only 30 minute) smoke earlier, I decided to smoke a cheap freebie from a pack I got for next to nothing later tonight. No brand I'd ever heard of. Bahia Blu? Looked it up on CI and about $2 per stick, so I didn't feel bad only smoking half of it. Would I say it was good? No. Would I say it was bad? No. Just not much of anything. The interesting thing is that I have had other, more "premium" cigars that I thought were actually worse. I guess it's true that each persons preferences are just that.


----------



## ebnash

This one courtesy of @OneStrangeOne with 2014 marked on a nicely tinted cello. Writing said 2014 Hyde, but I think this might be a Jekyll based on the band.

Great cigar for a great day. I did my 1st mountain bike ride after recovering for the last 6 months post Achilles rupture surgery. Months of casts, twice a week PT, and a really shitty attitude. I still have months of of work to do, but so satisfying to back on the bike again with no major issues.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

lex61 said:


> Undercrown Shade courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost, with an iced coffee. Probably a little milder than I prefer but it did have some nice flavor despite starting out a little slow. Your mileage may vary...
> 
> Thanks Mark!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome bro
Like most connies, definitely on the mild side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Just ok. I'd smoke it again but not jumping on buying any. Struck me as kind of mild and tasteless. But your mileage may vary - I don't know that I have the sophisticated palate that you do!
> 
> Haha, now That's funny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

padron 64 anniversary diplomatico. Bit of red wine. Really nice cigar. Good throughout. Worst negative? I ashed my pants a couple of times. That's fine. They are old. So am I. Good flavour. Fairly strong. If you smoke one you'll notice the nicotine, at least I did. I still have a couple. Gonna have to get more.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AKA Nth


----------



## hawk45

Wanted to really like this one after all the great press, but just didn't hit the spot for me. Had a tight draw and few burn issues. It actually went out once at a little more than half way in. After the relight it was much better.


----------



## Bird-Dog

hawk45 said:


> Wanted to really like this one after all the great press, but just didn't hit the spot for me. Had a tight draw and few burn issues. It actually went out once at a little more than half way in. After the relight it was much better.


I felt the same way. I'm sitting on a couple of 6102R's hoping they'll be better. But I'm giving them a good long rest first, just to be sure I give them a fair shake.


----------



## StillPuffin

lunch break robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

My morning smoke forgot to post up.


----------



## ebnash

Morning smoke. Padron 4000 Maduro that started off really well with cocoa and sweet tobacco and turned a little bitter and sour at the 1/2 way point. Powered through and got back into some nice cinnamon and pepper towards the end.


----------



## droy1958

Crux Ninfamaniac Dark......


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Father Connie. First from a box that I smuggled in on Saturday.

My Father puts plenty of bands on these cigars. Boxes and bands are a very Nica thing. I am pretty amazed how much they think of making a nice presentation. Luckily this is a very nice stick so far. I think I like it better than the Oliva Connie Reserva.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just a yard gar today (one that i do enjoy) Trinidad y Cia


----------



## poppajon75

Melanio Maduro Figurado courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Delicious!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torino Exodus 1959, 







This ones been resting since Aug 2014


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Torino Exodus 1959,
> View attachment 120265
> 
> This ones been resting since Aug 2014


Can i ask how was it? i have 2 resting right now, only 1 month old though lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

poppajon75 said:


> Melanio Maduro Figurado courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Delicious!


Glad you like it Jon
It's one of those love it or hate it smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Glad you like it Jon
> It's one of those love it or hate it smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of the Melanio. One of my favorite NCs. The Maduro version is turning out to be right there for me. Closing out the second third and, it's becoming slightly sweeter like dried apricots maybe. Awesome experience.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Can i ask how was it? i have 2 resting right now, only 1 month old though lol


It's still a good smoke, very smooth but I think I prefer these a little fresher, I think that for me two years is about max. I was really impressed with em at the one year mark and again at two. The flavors are kind of muted. Sometimes it's hard to tell if it's me or the cigar, springtime in central Texas is a bitch.


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's still a good smoke, very smooth but I think I prefer these a little fresher, I think that for me two years is about max. I was really impressed with em at the one year mark and again at two. The flavors are kind of muted. Sometimes it's hard to tell if it's me or the cigar, springtime in central Texas is a bitch.


Made a note, "try march 2018":grin2: Thank you


----------



## droy1958

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Glad you like it Jon
> It's one of those love it or hate it smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a love it smoke to me. All the V's are top of the line NC smokes that I enjoy so much. YMMV....


----------



## hawk45

Always enjoyable.. FDLA..


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Padron Maduro & Macallan Gold on a Monday that makes me look forward to someday retiring.


----------



## Napa Cab

Fusion said:


> Just a yard gar today (one that i do enjoy) Trinidad y Cia


Where did you pickup that ashtray? I'm looking for one like that. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying this tonight. So far so good.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## Fusion

Napa Cab said:


> Where did you pickup that ashtray? I'm looking for one like that. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A relative of mine works for Amazon and sent it and the lighter to me, i have seen them on Ebay


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MB3 Rob. My extra long deck screw is getting hot. One of the few times I could have used a Churchill. Bad picture, good smoke.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Illusione MJ12, and a glass of Ardbegs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piken

Oliva MB3. I never smoked one before and all I can say is this is right up my alley.
Even the wrapper feels like satin. 

I keep telling myself I don't need to be smoking $10 cigars...... I might just be 
wrong on that one.


----------



## frankie100

Tattoo belicoso tonight, not quite as good as the robusto (imho), but close...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Chicken is on, wine poured and cigar lit. I think it's going to be a nice evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Would you believe this is only my 3rd Padron to ever smoke. This one is pretty dang good. Planned to let it sit longer but it was just begging to be burned. Thanks Mark.


----------



## scott1256ca

> Would you believe this is only my 3rd Padron to ever smoke. This one is pretty dang good. Planned to let it sit longer but it was just begging to be burned. Thanks Mark.


Well, since yesterday was my 3rd Padron, I guess I can believe it. Though I suspect you've smoked quite a few more cigars than me. 4000 was my first. I think it is a great cigar for the price.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Would you believe this is only my 3rd Padron to ever smoke. This one is pretty dang good. Planned to let it sit longer but it was just begging to be burned. Thanks Mark.


Chris, I've only had 1 , really liked it and it was courtesy of @WNYTony. There's so many cigars to try. I'll be smoking Padron again, no doubt about it!


----------



## MrH2O

Thompson, only one per week...


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## poppajon75

csk415 said:


> Would you believe this is only my 3rd Padron to ever smoke. This one is pretty dang good. Planned to let it sit longer but it was just begging to be burned. Thanks Mark.


The great thing about the Padron x000 series is that they smoke fine ROTT but, after some rest they really come alive. An all around workhorse if the profile suits you.


----------



## Regiampiero

piken said:


> Oliva MB3. I never smoked one before and all I can say is this is right up my alley.
> Even the wrapper feels like satin.
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need to be smoking $10 cigars...... I might just be
> wrong on that one.


If you're spending $10 on those, you need to switch where you buy them. Granted they have come up in price in the past 2 years, but you can still find them at around $5 per stick. Cp just had a 10 pack for 40 something.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Goldie


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another beautiful and medium My Father Connie with coffee. I'm very pleased these are smoking so nicely. The box may come with me to Nica. $4 cigar that smokes well above its price tag. I'm really starting to like my V cutter I bought at the suggestion of others on this forum. The Vertigo is great for Robusto size sticks or smaller and for $10 a great addition to the cutter choices. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> MB3 Rob. My extra long deck screw is getting hot. One of the few times I could have used a Churchill. Bad picture, good smoke.


Might I suggest investing in a Modus tool. Many of us love them. They were developed by our very own mod Jack and they are very handy. 
Here is mine, quite well used and it's my second. I misplaced my first at a buddy's house. He's now enjoying it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

How did you like that San Cristobal Revelation? I've picked up a single Legend about a month ago, want to sit on it a while, never had those before.


----------



## StillPuffin

piken said:


> Oliva MB3. I never smoked one before and all I can say is this is right up my alley.
> 
> Even the wrapper feels like satin.
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need to be smoking $10 cigars...... I might just be
> 
> wrong on that one.


You still don't need to. I picked up 10 of them for 66 bucks at auction. Shop wisely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

MF Le Bijou 1922 Churchill. Good long smoke for a bunch of calls I'm on this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrH2O said:


> Thompson, only one per week...


Ummm, Thompson is a retailer. Soooo......


----------



## Kidvegas

Oliva El Cobre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Oliva El Cobre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like one I need to try. I'll have to keep my eye open for them.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Ashton VSG Torpedo ... yummy, I did make the mistake of cutting the end too small which resulted in a really hard draw. I was going to complain then I widened the cut and it smoked like a champ. Wish I had the money to smoke these all the time.

CT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's about 90% humidity with thunderstorms moving in, picked this bad boy because I KNOW it will smoke well in these conditions, 







AJ for the win!


----------



## droy1958

Crowned Heads Headley Grange Corona....Thank you @NYCTony


----------



## JtAv8tor

Letting the new haul of Tats rest a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How did you like that San Cristobal Revelation? I've picked up a single Legend about a month ago, want to sit on it a while, never had those before.


I make sure to have a few on hand all the time, that one had about 3 1/2 years rest, Sept 13. The flavor profile is similar to the classic, I get cedar, a sharp spice, cashew with some hints of coffee and leather.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Crowned Heads Headley Grange Corona....Thank you @NYCTony


Great smoke &#128077;


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> I make sure to have a few on hand all the time, that one had about 3 1/2 years rest, Sept 13. The flavor profile is similar to the classic, I get cedar, a sharp spice, cashew with some hints of coffee and leather.


the classic is one of my goto cigars


----------



## Bigjohn

Java by Drew Estate, definitely a guilty pleasure. I am still new but I'm slowly starting to get over flavored / infused but this one is so darn good I'm not sure if I will ever give it up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Bigjohn said:


> Java by Drew Estate, definitely a guilty pleasure. I am still new but I'm slowly starting to get over flavored / infused but this one is so darn good I'm not sure if I will ever give it up
> 
> View attachment 120521
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every once in a blue moon I will grab one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

A Bahia Blue gifted by @Bigjohn in a PIF, Thank you John


----------



## WABOOM

StillPuffin said:


> You still don't need to. I picked up 10 of them for 66 bucks at auction. Shop wisely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boys!!! ... MB3 have been on perma-sale at Holts $79.99 for 20, it's called the Monster Deal.

http://www.holts.com/samplers/featured-samplers/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


----------



## droy1958

piken said:


> Oliva MB3. I never szmoked one before and all I can say is this is right up my alley.
> Even the wrapper feels like satin.
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need to be smoking $10 cigars...... I might just be
> wrong on that one.


You can pick them up a little cheaper at Cbid. There's 2 boxes of Churchill's being auctioned at $88.00 right now....

Search Auctions - CigarBid.com


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Benediction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Lotano Maduro gifted by bripper. Deep dark and pretty tasty with a root beer float and water back.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

WABOOM said:


> Boys!!! ... MB3 have been on perma-sale at Holts $79.99 for 20, it's called the Monster Deal.
> 
> http://www.holts.com/samplers/featured-samplers/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


Well that's bookmarked. Thanks bro! Will definitely be hitting that up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Regiampiero

droy1958 said:


> You can pick them up a little cheaper at Cbid. There's 2 boxes of Churchill's being auctioned at $88.00 right now....
> 
> Search Auctions - CigarBid.com


Until you actually boys and you'll see that the bid automatically goes up because people don't know what cigars are worth on cbid anymore. Sad, I used to get them for 3 dollars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Doña Nieves for me tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## awk6898

My yard gar for the afternoon.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

RyJ by AJF



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

StillPuffin said:


> Well that's bookmarked. Thanks bro! Will definitely be hitting that up soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the tips. Pricing is crazy on these. CI, Jr, Famous all $10-$12 each/box

Thanks to the tips got loaded up at $4 per, nice......


----------



## piken

Caine Habano straight ligero

A few more days before I complete my mission of smoking all my Oliva's. By then the new stuff will
be here.


----------



## Kidvegas

tonyzoc said:


> RyJ by AJF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to try a little 1926. It was not the best I have smoked but it was a very good cigar.


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second this. I've really been wanting to buy them, but I'm not a big fan of RyJ. Huge AJF fan though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bigjohn said:


> Java by Drew Estate, definitely a guilty pleasure. I am still new but I'm slowly starting to get over flavored / infused but this one is so darn good I'm not sure if I will ever give it up
> 
> View attachment 120521
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am with you on these. I like them every now and then. My wife loves the aroma. It's the only infused I can tolerate.

Tonight's smoke for me is a New World. Have to love a AJ smoke.


----------



## csk415

droy1958 said:


> Crowned Heads Headley Grange Corona....Thank you @NYCTony


Have not had this CH yet. So far I have liked everything from CH.


----------



## WNYTony

Padron Principe Natural


----------



## Bird-Dog

Crux Skeeter courtesy of @blackrabbit. Very nice midget cigar. Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had one of these yesterday, a Torano "Master Natural"



Even with about 6 months rest in my tupperdor I found this pretty one dimensional and boring.


----------



## tonyzoc

Kidvegas said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a bit of a airy draw but burned perfect and tasted great. Definitely a creamy, woody Nicaraguan flavor and a little cedar. I'd get more.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

tonyzoc said:


> It was a bit of a airy draw but burned perfect and tasted great. Definitely a creamy, woody Nicaraguan flavor and a little cedar. I'd get more.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Cool. Ty for the info, now if only someone can smoke the Monte ajf.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Not gonna lie. Expectations weren't high. I have only had the lot 23 from perdomo. This one isn't to bad. Burn, smoke, and draw are on point.

Anybody else keep old tubes for transporting sticks.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Opus X courtesy of @MyFatherFan (Perfecxion No. 5, I think). One of the better Dominicans I've ever smoked. Thanks Mitch!


----------



## MyFatherFan

curmudgeonista said:


> Opus X courtesy of @MyFatherFan (Perfecxion No. 5, I think). One of the better Dominicans I've ever smoked. Thanks Mitch!
> 
> View attachment 120657


Anytime Jack!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

I had another picked out and ready to go and changed my mind to the Ramon Bueso to find out what the fuss was about.
I enjoyed this, for a dog walker. Got this from another BOTL in the WTS thread. I've had it < 1 mo. but with 2 1/2 yrs on it I figured it was ready to go. I would put it at medium-full strength and medium to med-full body. Got a few more. I'll look forward to them.

Though I usually use a punch now, I used the guillotine on this because it's a torpedo. Draw was a little tight and I clipped it a 2nd time after a few minutes. Draw was still a bit tight, but I've been slowing down my puffs so I was going to leave it, but I had to purge a couple of times and decided to clip a 3rd time. I only took off 1/4 or so and then the draw was a bit looser than I like. Still well within my "zone" though. No burn issues after that and no problem keeping it lit. 

Had to expectorate a couple of times and drooled on myself. Good thing I was walking with the dog on a lonely trail. Anyone seeing me might have thought I needed to spend time on a ward with a straight jacket. Put that drool to good use though when it started to unravel a bit in the final third. Started thinking about Joan Crawford. Hmmm. Maybe I'll change my mind and move that strength estimation up to full. At least for the final inch or so. 

Edit:
Oh, I usually leave the band on for the first half, but that was taken out of my hands when it came off as I was removing the cigar from the cello. Can't say I've had that happen before. I also noticed my fingers turning kind of brown, so they may be darkening the wrapper with tobacco juice (which I'm told is legitimate), so it might be a good idea to leave that band on longer than normal for the next one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria, undated but with enough rest for a nice amber cello, leather and spice!


----------



## MidwestToker

Just finished up my first semester of grad school. Brought out a 2012 El Cobre. This didn't disappoint. Really dark flavors. Woody, some pepper and some dried fruit. Paired with Tullamore Dew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll: Ecu hab lig wrap, don binder, criollo lig, nic hab seco and Corojo viso.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ave Maria, undated but with enough rest for a nice amber cello, leather and spice!
> View attachment 120721


Got a 5er of these that I'm resting as they were just picked up. Can't wait to try them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Just got them yesterday but like a kid at Christmas I have to try one  K222

And use my new cutter for the first time










Thanks again @curmudgeonista

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Got a 5er of these that I'm resting as they were just picked up. Can't wait to try them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There not the most complex cigar around but they are good, I have smoked em with as much as 5 years of rest and the flavors stay crisp. They have a fair amount of black pepper when fresh, with some rest it changes to more of a semi-sweet baking spice and the leather comes forward.


----------



## Napa Cab

JtAv8tor said:


> Just got them yesterday but like a kid at Christmas I have to try one  K222
> 
> And use my new cutter for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again @curmudgeonista
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How you liking that new cutter. I haven't pulled the trigger on that one yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Napa Cab said:


> How you liking that new cutter. I haven't pulled the trigger on that one yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very clean cut, smooth operation, being a Palio user it feels natural to hold and use not clumsy. My thoughts so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Napa Cab

Flatbed Panacea black natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Yummy!!!


----------



## BillH

A 5 pack of these reached the one month mark in my humidor. I figured I'd give it a go. Isn't it weird, but I think it tasted better when I first got them?


----------



## csk415

BillH said:


> A 5 pack of these reached the one month mark in my humidor. I figured I'd give it a go. Isn't it weird, but I think it tasted better when I first got them?


I have found that I like some sticks better rott or straight from B&M. Give them some more time. They may or may not get better.


----------



## Regiampiero

A cracked cap to cap off the type of day I've had. I swear I would have gone postal by now if I hadn't discovered cigars.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

My first Flatbed and not to happy with it. I been fighting with this cigar since I lit it. Now it's coming apart. It's going over the balcony soon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MidwestToker

Napa Cab said:


> Flatbed Panacea black natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep forgetting to try that brand and this forum keeps reminding me! I'll probably pull the trigger this weekend.

Edit: I wrote that before seeing your update. Maybe not then...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

WABOOM said:


>


Those are good. I really enjoyed the one you sent me, but they need a different band for those. When I first got it I thought there was something growing inside of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 59smokes

Oliva V Melanio Corona. Love this cigar - consistent burn, nice medium body, good to the nub.


----------



## JimOD

Avo Classic 2015 Volume 2. These were recently released by Davidoff and the local B&M got theirs in this week. Great cigar, and a pretty strong blend. They are a $15 cigar on sale now at 50% off at CI, so I ordered a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa blended Camacho Corojo 10th anniversary in the 11/18 shape,


----------



## piken

Oliva V


----------



## Sprouthog

Home roll. Modified blend of my last post. Can't remember what that mod was though.


----------



## Napa Cab

MidwestToker said:


> Keep forgetting to try that brand and this forum keeps reminding me! I'll probably pull the trigger this weekend.
> 
> Edit: I wrote that before seeing your update. Maybe not then...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are worth a try, I bought 4 for $20 and free shipping when I bought them. They only been sitting for three months. They taste was good and not very strong at all. I still have 3 left and I will let them rest till next year. I think this one was just rolled bad. I sure hope so&#129300;


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## awk6898

Waiting for traffic to clear up after the Metallica concert in Baltimore.























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padilla 1932 Black Robusto - I think it was @Maxh92 that introduced me to these


----------



## WinsorHumidors

AB Prensado ... wonderful and strong ... a bit dizzy when I stood up!


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Padilla 1932 Black Robusto - I think it was @Maxh92 that introduced me to these


Hey Tony! When you get a chance give your inbox a cleaning. Not excepting anymore messages. And thanks for the intro! It's appreciated..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> Waiting for traffic to clear up after the Metallica concert in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've seen them six or seven times..always a great show

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

awk6898 said:


> Waiting for traffic to clear up after the Metallica concert in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


How was the show? I had a work dinner. I've seen Metallica a few times and they've always been great, but I'm a huge Volbeat fan and really wanted to see the them with Metallica. I Like A7X too.


----------



## Randy956

I'm not sure where this should go but here goes: My first review.. EVER, so be gentle. 

Ashton Symmetry Robusto

Straight cut
Barnyard smell on the wrapper
Very light resistance draw, almost too easy.. 
Light spongy pack- why zero resistance to draw. 
Shinny brown wrapper with an apparent flaw in wrapping. Like a smoothed wrinkle
Triple cap
Puff about every 30 to 50 seconds, sometimes longer in between
Smoking time: 45 minutes

First puffs notes of, coffee, cocoa, and mild black pepper on the short finish along with some spice
To me the stick is not a flavor bomb, but I’m used to very full body cigars. Plenty of smoke output. 

Short finish and slight tingle on my tongue end of first third not much change in flavors but with Leather and to tobacco hints of espresso. Mild body and strength. 

Halfway point 
Some floral notes hard to describe showed up but still very mild and an odd flavor that is hard for me to describe yet I don’t find it pleasing.

Burn line is spot on. Ash is very light falls off easily every three quarter inch

Final third
Flavor now has hints of cherry and body and strength picked up a notch. On the light side of medium for me. Finish is a little longer but now has a bitterness in the back of my throat. 

All in all, I don't care much for the flavor of this stick. This is the third Symmetry I’ve had. The first one from my local B&M during an Aston event, had construction issues of the wrapper completely falling off and was replaced The replacement was not much better with that wrapper coming apart, too. This stick from a different local B&M had somewhat better construction, yet the wrapper started to come un-pealed about an inch into the stick, but was manageable.

All in all this is a sub-par stick for Ashton. To me, anyway, the blend isn’t full of flavor and the flavor combination just isn’t one that pleases my pallet. Given the construction issues I’ve had with this stick and the lack of pleasing flavor I cannot recommend this stick to anyone. I won’t be smoking any more of them.


----------



## Kidvegas

Regius Blue label. What an outstanding cigar. Of the Regius lineup IMO nothing compares to these. Just excellent every time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Randy956 said:


> I'm not sure where this should go but here goes: My first review.. EVER, so be gentle.
> 
> All in all, I don't care much for the flavor of this stick. This is the third Symmetry I've had. The first one from my local B&M during an Aston event, had construction issues of the wrapper completely falling off and was replaced The replacement was not much better with that wrapper coming apart, too. This stick from a different local B&M had somewhat better construction...


Just keep in mind that B&M often have their humidor humidity way too high, Wich might be responsible for a lot of the construction issues you had. Did you store it yourself at 65sh for at least a month before lighting it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Some early shade to start the rainy and cool weather we are stuck with for the next 3 days here in the DMV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

n0s4atu said:


> How was the show? I had a work dinner. I've seen Metallica a few times and they've always been great, but I'm a huge Volbeat fan and really wanted to see the them with Metallica. I Like A7X too.


It was awesome. Didn't get there til after Volbeat, but A7X and Metallica were both surprisingly good. It was my first time seeing either and would definitely see them again. Even the sound mix was great for such a large venue.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948 with cold water.

Yesterday I had a Caldwell LLtL Harem which is small with a darker wrapper than most LLtK followed by a Savages Torpedo that sadly had a cracked foot and lose wrapper which caused it to split up much of this very enjoyable stick. It was still very pleasant but needed to much attention to be as good as it should have been.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Regiampiero said:


> Just keep in mind that B&M often have their humidor humidity way too high, Wich might be responsible for a lot of the construction issues you had. Did you store it yourself at 65sh for at least a month before lighting it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Actually, no I didn't. The first two were at an Ashton event at the local B&M. Last night was from a different store and I smoked it at home. I agree, the humidity is normally too high in the B&Ms.


----------



## csk415

Didn't realize I had this. Wasn't terrible but pretty one dimensional.


----------



## xerogravity

Man O' War Ruination










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

First 1495. I'd like to try a newer one of these. I think it's lost some flavors over the years. It was ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Caldwell Murcias Especial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

The judge, damn good so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

On the Light side today


----------



## Randy956

Jericho Hill
Picture tonight or tomorrow. Can't seem to make the picture happinen on the iPad


----------



## ELLASU

Ave Maria Morning Star with a little Makers on ice!


----------



## poppajon75

Back a while ago Nathan @OneStrangeOne blasted my mailbox with some very awesome smokes. I've been eyeballing this VSG for some time. He tagged the date at the bottom of the cello....it's had a nap. I'm loving the smooth leather in the abundant output this cigar is giving. It tastes like what I imagine a fine Italian leather upholstery shop would smell like. Very smooth for being in a fuller category. Great finish. Happy to have tried it and, grateful for your generosity. Thank you.

(Disclaimer: If you're new to cigars and, have a low tolerance for vitamin "N" I'd have food on your stomach and maybe a drink with a little sugar in it. It's strong enough to gloss my eyes but, I like that quality in a cigar  )


----------



## jw13

Picked this up at my local B&M for $4. They are selling all of these off. You can tell it has some time on it as the cellophane is starting to yellow. Really enjoying it. Going back to get more.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 and Stella


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Gibraltar Jamón Jamon.

Yes it's probably time to empty that ashtray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia's studio tobac Reckoning, starts off with a bit more pepper than I remembered,


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Warped Corto courtesy @curmudgeonista Damn this little sucka packs a punch! Coupled with some nice smooth spice on the retro. The actual profile eludes me, so all i can tell ya is WOW GOOD!!

Thanks Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Short Story Maduro


----------



## MidwestToker

I've been anxiously awaiting this one for awhile. All I'll say is...yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

poppajon75 said:


> Back a while ago Nathan @*OneStrangeOne* blasted my mailbox with some very awesome smokes. I've been eyeballing this VSG for some time. He tagged the date at the bottom of the cello....


 @OneStrangeOne is very generous with aged smokes. My very 1st transaction on Puff was a Noob Trade with him and he absolutely destroyed me with 18 cigars that were all from 2014 and earlier. A great BOTL there!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Some much needed "spark". Hitchhiker from @Regiampiero. Weekend can't get here fast enough.


----------



## ebnash

At my local lounge tonight and picked up a few Cornelius and Anthony sticks to try out as they are hosting an event here next week and I was curious to give them a go to decide if I would attend.

This one, Daddy Mac in Corona Gorda has been very smooth and mild to medium. a touch of sweet and spice that is pairing very well with my Russell Reserve Single Barrel Bourbon with a splash of water.

Might just be lucky with my 1st, but the construction on this has been stellar. Smoked to the nub and didn't even have think about it:ss


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Some much needed "spark". Hitchhiker from @Regiampiero. Weekend can't get here fast enough.


Is it cracked?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Is it cracked?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No, just a weird "scar". Almost to it, I'm betting it smokes right past it.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> No, just a weird "scar". Almost to it, I'm betting it smokes right past it.


That's wired, those are usually very smooth. I thought I checked it, but I guess I'm blind. Hope it tasted good though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Oliva serie g


----------



## jw13

Round 2 for tonight. Diesel Unholy Cocktail.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting this one for awhile. All I'll say is...yep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said. I would have to agree.


----------



## csk415

Great story. Lit it, smoked it, nubbed it. The end.


----------



## 10Bears

CAO - Flathead - Steel Horse


----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> Have not had this CH yet. So far I have liked everything from CH.


It's a go for sure. Just my second, but they are good.....


----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> Great story. Lit it, smoked it, nubbed it. The end.


Well that was an awfully short story....


----------



## WNYTony

@acitalianman13 hit me with his end of a trade today and this Blind Man stumbled on the journey from mailbox to wineador so I showed him the light LOL I am liking this stick


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just this morning after 4 am DeNobili courtesy of @WABOOM, thank you. No pics, but great little smoke or half of it  (I think it one 1 split in 2). I worried a little about the taste after I've smelled it, but the taste was very different. That thing smells like a fire pit or something.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sam Leccia White

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Kidvegas said:


> Sam Leccia White
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking at picking me up some of these. What do you think about them?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Cromagnon Aquitaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

jw13 said:


> I've been looking at picking me up some of these. What do you think about them?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very enjoyable med bodied smoke. CI has the Toro on sale now for $72.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadiserhal

'My chances of being PM are about as good as the chances of finding Elvis on Mars, or my being reincarnated as an olive.'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This has become my go to Connie. I'm truly glad I bought a full box of these. They will most likely accompany me to Nica, with a few Habanos and a couple of darker wrapped sticks.

Enjoying this with coffee. My Father makes some really nice mild/medium sticks to supplement the full flavor sticks they also roll. Hats off to them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Quite the little smoker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Popped inside to make a quick shot and had to relight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Romeo


----------



## talisker10

Camacho Connecticut. Nice fruity sweetness here, with earth and spice. Tasty.










Stick on band comes off easily.


----------



## Kidvegas

La Dueña

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Kidvegas said:


> La Dueña
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hadnt come across those until ~2 years ago in the mf samplers
but i have been pleasantly surprised


----------



## Kidvegas

Gummy Jones said:


> i hadnt come across those until ~2 years ago in the mf samplers
> 
> but i have been pleasantly surprised


Definitely an enjoyable cigar. Good strength with an appealing profile. This was a B&M pickup and i forgot the $ amount. Definitely less than $10 which IMO makes these even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> La Dueña
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that? I have one i got in a sampler and was wondering.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> La Dueña
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those kick my ars. Can't do it in the afternoon, but kudos to you sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> How is that? I have one i got in a sampler and was wondering.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They're good smokes for sure! Strong but, not overpowering for me atleast. Mild spice, Cocoa and rich coffee profile that lingers on the pallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Definitely an enjoyable cigar. Good strength with an appealing profile. This was a B&M pickup and i forgot the $ amount. Definitely less than $10 which IMO makes these even better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have read this before i asked how it was lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Oro, with a cup of Kona, should keep me awake for a minute or two.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD Oro, with a cup of Kona, should keep me awake for a minute or two.
> View attachment 121361


Nathan,
I have seen these vitolas at a local lounge and wondered how I would go about cutting them. Is this generally the preferred method? Side punch?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Nathan,
> I have seen these vitolas at a local lounge and wondered how I would go about cutting them. Is this generally the preferred method? Side punch?


This is something that Litto suggests, in my experience it works out maybe 50% of the time, the idea is that you can direct a stream of smoke too different areas of your palate. When it doesn't work out you get a funky burn. A lot of times I simply squeeze from the corners and it will pop open, I have also used a V cut or just clipped off the end.
I'm not sure about the DL and I would have to check my notes or look it up but I'm pretty sure that with the Airbender the Chisel is a different wrapper than the other vitolas.


----------



## xerogravity

Montecristo Platinum Churchill in honor of my Dad's birthday.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Revisiting an old friend today. Tobacco Baez Serie SF by My Father cigars. Been a few years since I had come across these so I picked up a few when I stumbled upon them in a local shop. Still a great stick for $5!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Hard to tell but the date is 9-12. Great cigar that is better with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Nothing fancy, just a cheapie while do some garden and planter prep.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 4.5 x 46. Getting better each time. 









Just dropped the $*# stick as I went to put it in the ash tray. It bounced and popped in the tub. Ash stayed out but what a waste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 4.5 x 46. Getting better each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped the $*# stick as I went to put it in the ash tray. It bounced and popped in the tub. Ash stayed out but what a waste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's brutal man. I feel for you

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Oliva MB3 tor just had one the other night, but had to have another......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Let's try this once more. BV 2008 Ecuadoran puro. Needs to be coddled like a Habano because it was rolled by Cubans while on leave to the DR. Not horrible. Glad I didn't get tons of ash in the tub. I actually had dumped the stinky cigars ash can but balancing the small Cohiba single ash tray was a mistake.

We had some issues tonight everywhere we have been. The wife grabbed me this as a replacement but beggars can't be choosers. The Mille fleur next to it would have been better but that was damned nice of her to grab for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 4.5 x 46. Getting better each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped the $*# stick as I went to put it in the ash tray. It bounced and popped in the tub. Ash stayed out but what a waste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here I am reading this post thinking "Damn, I really need to land some more of those", and you go and toss it in the drink! Ahhhhhh!

My family had "one of those days" yesterday which culminated in my son (who has tree-nut allergies) eating a cookie with Macadamia nuts in it. Yep, trip to the ER.

Here's hoping the worst is over, CIH.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Compliments of @JtAv8tor.. About to test it out. My first since the wisdom tooth being pulled.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

So smoooooooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

AF Magnum R 44.







apparently I love Rosado wrapped cigars.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> AF Magnum R 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently I love Rosado wrapped cigars.


Can't go wrong with a AF

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> Can't go wrong with a AF
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If you haven't tried these, you should. IMO it's much better than the Short Story.


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> AF Magnum R 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently I love Rosado wrapped cigars.


Those are so freaking good ! Big fan of the Rosado here

Don Carlos I didn't know I had - found it while doing a big reorg in the wineadors


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> If you haven't tried these, you should. IMO it's much better than the Short Story.


I've only tried a couple AF, but i loved them both. I keep a tin of their cubanitos on hand for my drive to work, not enough time for a full size stick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Smoked me a Roma craft inteprence....local shop turned me on to these.....very nice. Gotta love a world war ll shell ash tray also!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

WABOOM said:


> AF Magnum R 44.apparently I love Rosado wrapped cigars.


I've looked up and down for one of those.

I smoked a Camacho Corojo from my favorite tobacconist while out with the wife tonight. A very nice night on old town Fredericksburg VA to cap the week.

I messed up the photo attachment in the original posting.. oh well


----------



## WABOOM

BillH said:


> I've looked up and down for one of those.
> 
> I smoked a Camacho Corojo from my favorite tobacconist while out with the wife tonight. A very nice night on old town Fredericksburg VA to cap the week.
> 
> I messed up the photo attachment in the original posting.. oh well


Neptune $7.25 each. In stock.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> Neptune $7.25 each. In stock.


Tax free Native American shop near me carries at around $5.30. I get an extra 10% so I am picking them up under $4.85 and for that price they are even better !
@BillH - when looking you can always post a WTT and look for someone to set up a trade with
Just an FYI


----------



## GOT14U

Okay a busy night after some "white lightning" I decided to try a cigar I've had for 3 yrs. not to shabby. I hated them before but not to bad now, or it could be the likker talking. Not sure









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Aged Maduro with a cup of Sumatra to start the day,


----------



## bobbya08

Eastern standard and folgers this fine morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

WABOOM said:


> AF Magnum R 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently I love Rosado wrapped cigars.


I have dreams about this cigar

Apparently the palina KB I smoked yesterday is also a rosado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

MrCrowley39 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a cheapie while do some garden and planter prep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I've heard those are a damn good budget smoke. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

MidwestToker said:


> I've heard those are a damn good budget smoke. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty simple (no transitions/one dimensional) and straight forward but for the price can't complain at all. They fit the bill for so many different moments when you don't want to risk or take the time to enjoy a really nice stick; yard gar, a dog walking stick, noob handouts etc.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I used to really enjoy these. I bought from my B&M and couldn't believe it cost almost $11. Now that I've delved deep into our world of cigars full time for the past two years, I just can't see this being more than a $5 cigar.

It's a good looking sungrown wrapper with even burn but it's not very complex. It's not a bad stick in any way but $5-$6 is much more the range of price this stick inspires.

With mint green tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Goldie


----------



## droy1958

AB Tempus Corona....


----------



## piken

Avo XO and cup of coffee before I get started at work.........


----------



## ivandrocco

@WABOOM rec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Padron Ambassador Natural and cup of Intenso

This cigar was purchased from CP a little over a month ago and had a surprisingly well tinted cello upon opening. Unfortunately, although it burned perfectly, it produced a roller coaster of good and bad flavors the whole time. Seems to be a recurring theme with every stick I've purchased from CP, including ones that I have compared with sticks right off the B&M shelf.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Not much of a morning and joe smoker, but these work when I do.


----------



## csk415

Picked up some chillin moose and chillin moose too sticks. For the price ($24 for two 5ers) I was expecting some so so sticks. I was surprised when I gave it the smell test at how good it smelt. So I figured what the hell I'd smoke one right now. They came in the mail an hr or so ago so it's a rott test. Have to say I am pleased with this one. Draw, burn and smoke are great. Stick is a little soft but it's smoking great. With more rest they should get better. I'll try the Too later today or maybe tomorrow. These are a definite yard gar worth having. Hell I would smoke this on in the garage.


----------



## WABOOM

Gordo on a hike


----------



## MidwestToker

A rare treat thanks to @ivandrocco - thanks, bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Just about to light this up. A few weeks ago, I had the torpedo version of this and ruined part of it by smoking it too fast.

Local B&M got some of these robustos back in, so I'm going to try again, this time giving it the time and respect it deserves.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby,


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

First Tatuaje experience, wasn't disappointed.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> First Tatuaje experience, wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What ?? Say it isn't so??? The Verocu is a great blend, now you need to try the others 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a Casa Magna "Domus Magnus II" this afternoon.

I think it was the "Trajan" but I'm not 100% sure??



A solid 2.5 hour smoke. I'd buy more if they weren't like $28 each here.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

JtAv8tor said:


> What ?? Say it isn't so??? The Verocu is a great blend, now you need to try the others
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was amazing! Such a good smoke, I NEED MORE  Great flavors, now I see what all the hype is about

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

AB seconds


----------



## 10Bears

Continuing Fuente Friday. 858 mady


----------



## George007

Weekend lineup


----------



## JtAv8tor

After dinner relax time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Time to enjoy the Saturday night after a day in the gardens!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kyle Nugent said:


> Hard to tell but the date is 9-12. Great cigar that is better with time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of my all time favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 4.5 x 46. Getting better each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped the $*# stick as I went to put it in the ash tray. It bounced and popped in the tub. Ash stayed out but what a waste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear but one of the downfalls of a semi-aquatic. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cheap AB smoke from the devil site.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first Olivia. I've seen so many posted on here I had to try one. It's ROTT ... I have no patience.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

JtAv8tor said:


>


Love the #9.
How's that XO treating you?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> Love the #9.
> 
> How's that XO treating you?


I really like the XO takes some getting used to but cuts nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Will be my first Roma craft


----------



## WABOOM

These are so slutty. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lp9cd


----------



## piken

AVO Nic Synchro - since I had a AVO XO for breakfast I figured.......


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Crazy coincidence with all the "firsts" posted; my first Davidoff from a SBC blind sampler . "Colorado Claro".

Just can't aquire a taste for the Lagavulin - super peaty with a side of peat. Got it out to try and pawn it off on my buddy, but he too poured some Macallan.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Crazy coincidence with all the "firsts" posted; my first Davidoff from a SBC blind sampler . "Colorado Claro".
> 
> Just can't aquire a taste for the Lagavulin - super peaty with a side of peat. Got it out to try and pawn it off on my buddy, but he too poured some Macallan.


lol. One of the reasons in not a big fan of scotch, it's all peaty to me. How did the cigar that you? Never had that one, but I've never been impressed by davidoff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> lol. One of the reasons in not a big fan of scotch, it's all peaty to me. How did the cigar that you? Never had that one, but I've never been impressed by davidoff.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Solid cigar but not worth the price of admission.

You need to try some speyside scotches: no peat.


----------



## MidwestToker

My standby. Always creamy and tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Solid cigar but not worth the price of admission.
> 
> You need to try some speyside scotches: no peat.


I know. I really don't get the hype, but taste is very subjective I guess.

Anything sweet? I'm more of a rum and burbon kind of guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Solid cigar but not worth the price of admission.
> 
> You need to try some speyside scotches: no peat.


Always been a fan of Glenfiddich in scotch has fruity tones to it and low on the peat IMHO

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WABOOM

Regiampiero said:


> I know. I really don't get the hype, but taste is very subjective I guess.
> 
> Anything sweet? I'm more of a rum and burbon kind of guy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You would like Chivas Regal. It's smooth and not peated. It's not a single malt but that is sometimes a good thing. Really nice luxurious taste.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H-2K-CT,







I like these quite a bit, every time I pull on out I wonder if they could figure out a way to get some more bands on it!


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> H-2K-CT,
> View attachment 121649
> 
> I like these quite a bit, every time I pull on out I wonder if they could figure out a way to get some more bands on it!


Can you imagine the meeting about bands in the board room? That one guy like Walken on snl with the cowbell... I like it guys, but I think it Could be great. I know, it needs more bands.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Golf course smoke: Uncle Lee courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE



Drive home smoke: KFC Chunky courtesy of @AZ330FZL



Tonight's smoke: Leaf Corojo Toro courtesy of @UBC03



Three great sticks from three great BOTL's. Thank you gentlemen - it was a good day !


----------



## MidwestToker

WNYTony said:


> Golf course smoke: Uncle Lee courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE
> 
> 
> 
> Drive home smoke: KFC Chunky courtesy of @AZ330FZL
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's smoke: Leaf Corojo Toro courtesy of @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> Three great sticks from three great BOTL's. Thank you gentlemen - it was a good day !


Beautiful trifecta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday and today. Courtesy of @WABOOM and @curmudgeonista
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Leccia Black. Creamy, smoky and spicy. So good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

H.Upmann Banker.


----------



## Gummy Jones

ebnash said:


> Padron Ambassador Natural and cup of Intenso
> 
> This cigar was purchased from CP a little over a month ago and had a surprisingly well tinted cello upon opening. Unfortunately, although it burned perfectly, it produced a roller coaster of good and bad flavors the whole time. Seems to a recurring theme with every stick I've purchased form CP, including ones that I have compared with sticks right of the B&M shelf.


I ideally wait at least three months after receiving something to make sure they are acclimated. Anything less and I'm more frequently disappointed.


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Regiampiero said:


> lol. One of the reasons in not a big fan of scotch, it's all peaty to me. How did the cigar that you? Never had that one, but I've never been impressed by davidoff.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


why i drink bourbon


----------



## Champagne InHand

Good Morning. Tat Havana VI with fresh hand ground coffee. A rare treat for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oop's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Platinum with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## 10Bears

Ave Maria - Morning Star.


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Graycliff Platinum with a cup of Blue Mountain,
> 
> View attachment 121689


Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee is so good. I brought home a bag from the island. I don't often drink coffee these days but Blue Mountain beans are a treat. Nica has it's fair share if very good beans. One of the perks, pun intended, of visiting Nica is sampling all of the different plantations offering. All so very different and good. I'm still working on a bad of Twin Engine beans I brought back 3 months ago. Very different but good in its own way.

Enjoy those Blue Mountain beans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Having a Undercrown with some Costa Rican peebody roasted coffee. Nice Sunday morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I go to churchhill on Sunday morning


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @Kidvegas this morning before the family get together madness starts ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Bishops Blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Smoking a classic while drinking a classic..
Happy mother's day !









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Pulled this one out for my thinking place smoke. I was not impressed. Not much flavor to me and it also struggled to stay lit. I'll grab another out the sampler tupperdore to see if it can save the day.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Happy mother's day to all the sotl.


----------



## WABOOM

Blended by AJ Fernandez. Pennsylvania broadleaf maduro wrapper. Almost 2 years of rest.







first time I use it... VERY EFFECTIVE. Snagged a stick out of this cigar. Draw improved hugely. @curmudgeonista .


----------



## Saetherhaug

Enjoyed a beautiful "New World" in the sun today!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Mi Querida

This was really good!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 121713


----------



## Regiampiero

ivandrocco said:


> why i drink bourbon


I typically prefer rum, but sometimes a nice Jefferson or Woodford reserve is a good change of pace.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

@WABOOM I followed you into churchill. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo Classic Lancero,


----------



## poppajon75

Sosa maduro torpedo. Got em cheap from the devil 6 months ago. Not terribly complex but, it's not a waste of time. It's a solid smoke but, I probably won't buy more of this particular cigar once I smoke through the ones I have. For a budget smoke it does it's job well. Great construction and, burn. It is better now than at 3 months though.


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusion Epernay from Nov.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Blended by AJ Fernandez. Pennsylvania broadleaf maduro wrapper. Almost 2 years of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time I use it... VERY EFFECTIVE. Snagged a stick out of this cigar. Draw improved hugely. @curmudgeonista .


I've yet to see a tool like that.. What is it's purpose? I see and learn about new things on here daily.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Alrightdriver said:


> I've yet to see a tool like that.. What is it's purpose? I see and learn about new things on here daily.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's called a Modus. It's a fantastic creation of one of our own mods @curmudgeonista. It's a draw tool on one end and, a nubber on the other. Highly recommend.


----------



## Alrightdriver

poppajon75 said:


> It's called a Modus. It's a fantastic creation of one of our own mods @curmudgeonista. It's a draw tool on one end and, a nubber on the other. Highly recommend.


This padawan is thinking @curmudgeonista has cigar-fu skills that can only be obtained through the secret scrolls.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Alrightdriver said:


> This padawan is thinking @curmudgeonista has cigar-fu skills that can only be obtained through the secret scrolls.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The man is more than happy to impart the knowledge of years of experience to anyone who is willing to learn.


----------



## bobbya08

Four Kicks and a vanilla cream ale as I wait on the grill to heat up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying the Vanilla cream as well, not sure if I will buy again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying the Vanilla cream as well, not sure if I will buy again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I'm not a huge fan of drinks like these but I love cream soda and figured I'd give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of drinks like these but I love cream soda and figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here not impressed has a funky after taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Same here not impressed has a funky after taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

RyJ Reserva Real Churchill

Only had these a little over a month, but was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Alrightdriver

Tat courtesy of @JtAv8tor

Time for American gods.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Capping off the night with one of my favorite stick and a glass of zacapa.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Regiampiero said:


> Capping off the night with one of my favorite stick and a glass of zacapa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That was the first Olivia I ever smoked and has sold me on the brand. Great stick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> Tat courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> Time for American gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Wasn't feeling the Jack.. Switched to blue moon now all is right in the world.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy22

Newbie,but my everyday smoke...drew estate big jucy


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

csk415 said:


>


Is it a Tatuaje Mummy?


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

PDR Small Batch while minding the grill. Yummy









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had to pitch a PC Habano early due to bad construction. I had this waiting just in case.

Watching the Ducks failing to swim or fly. Pineapple juice and Ginger ale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 80th


----------



## bobbya08

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

CAO black


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couldn't resist any longer had to try one

Tatuaje Jackal

An exclusive for CDM cigars (fast and free shipping btw)

Interesting because only tatuaje I have seen with an uncut foot so far very similar flavor profile to a Tatuaje Verocu

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre, petite corona


----------



## pwaggs

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy the stick. Congrats. Slow down. Enjoy.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Hopefully you got an overwhelming "yes. "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> Congrats. Hopefully you got an overwhelming "yes. "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I am not the only one wanting to hear that as well....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

pwaggs said:


> Is it a Tatuaje Mummy?


Chuck


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Congrats. Hopefully you got an overwhelming "yes. "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm want to know myself.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Maxh92

Champagne InHand said:


> Congrats. Hopefully you got an overwhelming "yes. "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure did. I was a little worried, though, when she looked at me and asked if I was sure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> I sure did. I was a little worried, though, when she looked at me and asked if I was sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Maxh92 said:


> I sure did. I was a little worried, though, when she looked at me and asked if I was sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man! I remember when I proposed to my wife. Those seconds between the question and the answer sure feel long. Haha

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congratulations Max!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Big congrats @Maxh92 ! I would take "are you sure ?" over the "this is a joke, right ?" that I got LOL

Angel's Anvil '17 - another winner from Crowned Heads


----------



## scott1256ca

I almost couldn't upload this pic, thanks to the clever people at microsoft. When I plugged in my camera, the mouse wouldn't move. 
Had to unplug my printer and plug my camera into that port... oh well.
This is a 6x46 partagas benji menendez. Wanted to go over to a friends to smoke a cigar and the weather is crap, so instead of the cigars we were going to smoke, I took a couple of these instead. Just in case we had to abandon the cigar and go inside. Never had one before. Reviews are ok, depending on which one you read, but for my money this cigar punched WAYYY above it's weight class. I REALLY liked this 'gar. Lots of leather. Lots of smoke. Pretty smooth. Pretty flavourful. Mediumish toward the full side. Not sure of the time on this mother from another brother, but it burned great!
Thoroughly enjoyed this.


----------



## ebnash

Big congratulations @*Maxh92*

My wife is the best thing that has ever happened to me and your proposal looked a lot more impressive than mine! After living together for 5 years, she finally said, "your never going to ask me to marry you, are you?" My response was, "ok, let's get married." This was followed by a very long and painful night for me...


----------



## ebnash

Cohiba Dominicana from 2013, compliments of @*OneStrangeOne*


----------



## n0s4atu

JtAv8tor said:


> Couldn't resist any longer had to try one
> 
> Tatuaje Jackal
> 
> An exclusive for CDM cigars (fast and free shipping btw)
> 
> Interesting because only tatuaje I have seen with an uncut foot so far very similar flavor profile to a Tatuaje Verocu
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It struck me as a cross between the Drac and the Wolfman. The Wolfman also had a shaggy foot. I've only had one from my box and like you fired it up soon after getting it. I'm going to have to have another soon.


----------



## JtAv8tor

n0s4atu said:


> It struck me as a cross between the Drac and the Wolfman. The Wolfman also had a shaggy foot. I've only had one from my box and like you fired it up soon after getting it. I'm going to have to have another soon.


I have never smoked any of the monster line but this was started out smooth like a Verocu then after the first third tasted much more like the black label Tats, until the end where it turned into a peppery power house for about the last 3rd (little less)

I enjoyed it for sure might even snag another box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ELLASU

Coffee with an Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger courtesy of @Kidvegas! Very good smoke, think I found a new little morning smoke. Thanks brother :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

ELLASU said:


> Coffee with an Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger courtesy of @Kidvegas! Very good smoke, think I found a new little morning smoke. Thanks brother :vs_cool:


Figured you'd enjoy the Knuckle Dragger! IMO the Roma series are all very good. Everything i look for in a cigar. And reasonable pricing. Glad you enjoyed bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Kidvegas said:


> Figured you'd enjoy the Knuckle Dragger! IMO the Roma series are all very good. Everything i look for in a cigar. And reasonable pricing. Glad you enjoyed bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent flavor to me and just the right size for the morning. Very good construction as well, the ash held on very long and no blemishes either. I'll be adding these to my morning box with my papa frittas, Diesel Shorties, and Baitfish!:grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wish this was with a stiff drink this morning, downstairs AC took a crap last night, wife says dryer is not drying right, upstairs toilet is clogged and it's Monday haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Wish this was with a stiff drink this morning, downstairs AC took a crap last night, wife says dryer is not drying right, upstairs toilet is clogged and it's Monday haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


At least you get to start the day with a good stick. The glass is half full!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Also, did you make that ashtray?


----------



## ivandrocco

I smoked a Tatuaje Havana Angeles at sunset by the river with a bottle of rose last evening. No pics though, so I guess it didn't really happen!

PS. I've found my wheel house, and it's weird little cigars like the Angeles and the La Palina KB. Can't wait for the box of Marble House I split with @ebnash!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just preparing to smoke this MOW. It's been sitting around a fair amount of time. The cellophane is kind of nasty looking.

It should be tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Maxh92 said:


> Watching the Preds game from my deck. Proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and haven't had a minute to breathe since. Decided to break out an Amazon Basin. Not much rest on this. Less than a month. It will be a fantastic smoke with some time in the tupper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## ebnash

ivandrocco said:


> I smoked a Tatuaje Havana Angeles at sunset by the river with a bottle of rose last evening. No pics though, so I guess it didn't really happen!
> 
> PS. I've found my wheel house, and it's weird little cigars like the Angeles and the La Palina KB. Can't wait for the box of Marble House I split with @ebnash!


I guess great minds think alike because I have been finding that I tend to enjoy cigars that are 46 RG and lower myself, especially all those island coronas and Mille Fleurs. I just tend to get better burn resulting in more enjoyable flavors.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> Just preparing to smoke this MOW. It's been sitting around a fair amount of time. The cellophane is kind of nasty looking.
> 
> It should be tasty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks dirty
id throw it out :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gummy Jones said:


> looks dirty
> 
> id throw it out :wink2:


It's a Sumatran wrapped stick. It still has plenty of light cocoa in the cigar. I don't think I have had a cellophane so discolored before.

I once heard a rumor from a Canadian gents saying various Nica cigars had dyed wrappers.

I never saw any evidence of this, but perhaps his thoughts were propelled by such dark cellophane wrappers. He mostly smoked CCs and Illusione which very few come wrapped in cellophane. Sumatran wrappers are not the prettiest by far. Vein-filled and sometimes prone to cracking, but this one is quite pleasant.

I kinda wish I had chosen coffee to pair it with over Pepsi. The Cocoa would have really gone nicely with a good iced coffee.

With Pepsi it is more like smoking a bottle of Yoo-hoo or a boxed form of chocolate milk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> It's a Sumatran wrapped stick. It still has plenty of light cocoa in the cigar. I don't think I have had a cellophane so discolored before.
> 
> I once heard a rumor from a Canadian gents saying various Nica cigars had dyed wrappers.
> 
> I never saw any evidence of this, but perhaps his thoughts were propelled by such dark cellophane wrappers. He mostly smoked CCs and Illusione which very few come wrapped in cellophane. Sumatran wrappers are not the prettiest by far. Vein-filled and sometimes prone to cracking, but this one is quite pleasant.
> 
> I kinda wish I had chosen coffee to pair it with over Pepsi. The Cocoa would have really gone nicely with a good iced coffee.
> 
> With Pepsi it is more like smoking a bottle of Yoo-hoo or a boxed form of chocolate milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have heard of some companies dying their "maduro" leaves but do not believe it happens with any labels i smoke


----------



## pwaggs

AB Nica Puro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Surrogates cracker crumbs. I picked up a pack of these. It is odd that they are pre-cut, but they are very well made, smoke great, and have a lot of flavor. Nice strength for a small cigar too.


----------



## Gummy Jones

blackrabbit said:


> Surrogates cracker crumbs. I picked up a pack of these. It is odd that they are pre-cut, but they are very well made, smoke great, and have a lot of flavor. Nice strength for a small cigar too.


some higher end cigar companies go one step further and put a fancy wooden tip on the end
i prefer those


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Surrogates cracker crumbs. I picked up a pack of these. It is odd that they are pre-cut, but they are very well made, smoke great, and have a lot of flavor. Nice strength for a small cigar too.


These are on my list to try. I like the smaller size for a quick smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This maduro wrapper needs some rest. Looks like I wiped it down with armor all but it really is that shinny.


----------



## George007

Opus X and Stella. My new timepiece in the back.


----------



## droy1958

My Father Connie.....


----------



## awk6898

Time for some yard work. Getting my Tatuesday in early.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MF La Reloba


----------



## poppajon75

Yellow Rose of Texas from Crowned Heads.


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> Yellow Rose of Texas from Crowned Heads.


Those are some good sticks. Heard the waltz was better.


----------



## poppajon75

csk415 said:


> Those are some good sticks. Heard the waltz was better.


It's my first and, it's really nice. Woody, little spice and, it's starting to get a little sweet/salty caramel. Can't speak on the Waltz but, I'll look for one now.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying the sun and this cigar after a Monday at work.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

poppajon75 said:


> Sosa maduro torpedo. Got em cheap from the devil 6 months ago. Not terribly complex but, it's not a waste of time. It's a solid smoke but, I probably won't buy more of this particular cigar once I smoke through the ones I have. For a budget smoke it does it's job well. Great construction and, burn. It is better now than at 3 months though.


I prefer the Robusto and at least six months on those, but a decent cigar if you can buy them right.....


----------



## droy1958

poppajon75 said:


> The man is more than happy to impart the knowledge of years of experience to anyone who is willing to learn.


Yes he is, but one must first pass the entry test. It goes something like this: Grasshoppa': if you can snatch pebble from my hand, you will have start of rock collection...it gets easier from there.....


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> Capping off the night with one of my favorite stick and a glass of zacapa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hell of a smoke. Just love them!....


----------



## GOT14U

No aficionado but by far one of the better cigars I have smoked....Fable Cigars "fourth prime" is the cigar. Not a lot out there but definitely one of those you don't want to end.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK Lock Stock which is a Pinter end Corona Gorda. Tastes nice right of the first half inch. That lemon zest coming through on the lips and tip of the tongue/roof of the mouth.

With water watching NHL from the tub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Craft Cromagnon,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Roma Craft Cromagnon,
> 
> View attachment 121970


How did you like it. I love those things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Oliva V Melanio- everytime I say that I keep saying/thinking Melania, I guess that's better then thinking/saying Hilary!


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral Maduro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Smoked an Asylum 13 tonight, no pics because I am being lazy, 

I will say it is a flavorful smoke, one flavor that stood out the whole length was a hint of coffee very tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

ivandrocco said:


> Congrats!! Also, did you make that ashtray?


Thank you! I didn't. Actually bought it off of Etsy.

Tatuaje Reserva tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> How did you like it. I love those things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are good, I like the Aquitaine better.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> These are good, I like the Aquitaine better.


Haven't had that one yet, but I'll put it on my short list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Jericho Hill LBV


----------



## ebnash

Sorry, no pics but I smoked a T52 at one of my local lounges tonight. Used my $15 store credit obtained for getting 10 stamps on my customer card that paid for most of it. Always nice to smoke a $20 cigar for $5 and this one did not disappoint.


----------



## BillH

An Andalusian bull, the cigar that started it for me. I like smoking in the dark, makes for good stargazing out here in the sticks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Denobili courtesy of @WABOOM

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nubbing an Illusione Epernay Le Petit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 Angels Anvil and Papa Fritas


----------



## Che Guevara

Ibis Dominicana. The king of low end.


----------



## Kidvegas

New World AJF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Going mini today. One for the yard then one for the grill. Vega Fina Nicaragua and Villiger 1492. Along with them, some coconut rum made in house at my local B&M. It's quite tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Going mini today. One for the yard then one for the grill. Vega Fina Nicaragua and Villiger 1492. Along with them, some coconut rum made in house at my local B&M. It's quite tasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Sprouthog said:


> 2016 Angels Anvil and Papa Fritas


I bought just one Papas Fritas recently and now I want to smoke it!  I know you can't compare short filler to long, but doesn't it resemble any of the other Unico Series cigars?


----------



## blackrabbit

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I bought just one Papas Fritas recently and now I want to smoke it!  I know you can't compare short filler to long, but doesn't it resemble any of the other Unico Series cigars?


I have smoked a few and they are just as tasty and burn as great as most long fillers. I have smoked the dirty rat before and it has a similar type flavor. Burn it, you will like it!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> I have smoked a few and they are just as tasty and burn as great as most long fillers. I have smoked the dirty rat before and it has a similar type flavor. Burn it, you will like it!


In search for before work smokes, short, full of flavor. Do these range 35-45 minutes, am I about right?


----------



## blackrabbit

CloakedInSmoke said:


> In search for before work smokes, short, full of flavor. Do these range 35-45 minutes, am I about right?


I am pretty bad about timing but I would say closer to 45 minutes.

I actually just picked up a box of them as I think they are quite worth the 4 bucks a piece that I paid.


----------



## Fusion

After 3 Hail Mary's, Sign of the cross and a sprinkle of holy water i lit it, my first Gurkha(was in a sampler bundle)
Would i smoke one again? Yes
Would i buy one? No
Would i be unhappy if someone gifted me one? No


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> After 3 Hail Mary's, Sign of the cross and a sprinkle of holy water i lit it, my first Gurkha(was in a sampler bundle)
> Would i smoke one again? Yes
> Would i buy one? No
> Would i be unhappy if someone gifted me one? No


I feel about the same way on the Gurkhas
The one i had was called beauty, bit only with thick beer goggles lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> I feel about the same way on the Gurkhas
> The one i had was called beauty, bit only with thick beer goggles lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


There's not a bad yard or mooch gar for 2$.

On the other hand.. If you pay retail, you should be taken out back and flogged.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> There's not a bad yard or mooch gar for 2$.
> 
> On the other hand.. If you pay retail, you should be taken out back and flogged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Again why do we not have a double like button?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I bought just one Papas Fritas recently and now I want to smoke it!  I know you can't compare short filler to long, but doesn't it resemble any of the other Unico Series cigars?


A mixture of filler trimmings from the T52 and LP9 lines with LP9 wrapper and binder. I find it to be a milder LP9.


----------



## n0s4atu

Around here, every day is Halloween. I've got a bunch of these from various events, but this is the first one I tried. Loved it.


----------



## UBC03

n0s4atu said:


> Around here, every day is Halloween. I've got a bunch of these from various events, but this is the first one I tried. Loved it.


Did you see @curmudgeonista 's idea of the coffinador?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Padilla Tuesday. A 1948 from 2006. Simply amazing!

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Did you see @curmudgeonista 's idea of the coffinador?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Didn't see that But now i want to!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Something new to me today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Something new to me today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that ribbon at the bottom?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Is that ribbon at the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> It is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fancy.. Hope it don't let you down

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Fancy.. Hope it don't let you down
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


About half into it and kinda disappointed very bland and mild so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> About half into it and kinda disappointed very bland and mild so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And that is why I'm always wary of fancy bands unless I've seen several good reviews lol. Perhaps the last third will pick up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> And that is why I'm always wary of fancy bands unless I've seen several good reviews lol. Perhaps the last third will pick up.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah didn't make it to the last third, tasted too much like cardboard, and I don't judge by wrappers, and such either go with a suggestion from the shop owner to try new stuff some are good others are not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah didn't make it to the last third, tasted too much like cardboard, and I don't judge by wrappers, and such either go with a suggestion from the shop owner to try new stuff some are good others are not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So far outside of a couple sample packs I've only ever bought based I suggestions or ca ratings

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Stick and reading in the sun


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Did you see @*curmudgeonista* 's idea of the coffinador?


ROTF - I can't wait to see someone actually build one.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje K222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sweat Jane from Deadwood...the cigar that got me smoking cigars. I have had better now, but thought these were the bees knees for the longest 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Taking a break from doing yard work. Looks like it's going to be a nice one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

n0s4atu said:


> Around here, every day is Halloween. I've got a bunch of these from various events, but this is the first one I tried. Loved it.


Oh man. Those come out every year or are the event sticks only?


----------



## LeatherNeck

After smoking a short cousin (let the comedy begin), I wanted more (ok, I'll play). She was good but I still had time for one more (go ahead you grade schoolers, lets hear it). What better way to finish off a hot southern day (95°F today), than a fully loaded Diesel Unlimited. However, looks like QC was asleep on this one and the banding dept. said "h#ll with it". Oh well, only cosmetic and means nothing that I'm concerned with.


----------



## George007

AFR-75. Hard to find but well worth it


----------



## Randy956

Had 2 tonight. 1st was an Illusione #2 Second was a RP 1992 second.


----------



## Tamorand

I'm about to try a dried out 5-10 year old Fonesca Habana - wish me luck!


----------



## MidwestToker

Cain Maduro. Not the most complex cigar, but I'm enjoying it. I think boring cigars can be saved by some pepper blast and a nic hit. This is one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> Cain Maduro. Not the most complex cigar, but I'm enjoying it. I think boring cigars can be saved by some pepper blast and a nic hit. This is one of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never been a fan of Cain myself. IMO, all noise and no speed.


----------



## LeatherNeck

However, will I smoke one, yes! Kinda like the ugly girl at prom when you go "stag". LMAO!


----------



## JtAv8tor

MidwestToker said:


> Cain Maduro. Not the most complex cigar, but I'm enjoying it. I think boring cigars can be saved by some pepper blast and a nic hit. This is one of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cain F is the only one out of the line I have enjoyed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

I threw away 2 of a 5er unlit Daytonas a few years back. The question is, why only 2? Lol


----------



## hawk45




----------



## Regiampiero

Kind of disappointed with this stick. Didn't deliver like I know them to do. Very dull in the flavor department with just barnyard a light coco, but with a huge nic kick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## piken

Cao mx2


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rocky p courtesy of @Humphreys Ghost
To go with my mst3k episode tonight.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

I had the best #9 today, actually the best cigar I've had in a long time. It had a crack starting to develop on the foot so I figured I'd get it out of the herd before it got too bad. I wasn't expecting much on it holding together but to my surprise it burned past the crack and was a great smoke this evening. Started with a cup of coffee and ended it with a Dos Equis. Nubbed it until it burned my lips, and not one harsh tone throughout! Great way to end the day. :vs_cool:


----------



## ELLASU

Gummy Jones said:


> Stick and reading in the sun


How's the book, it looks like something I'd like to read?


----------



## WABOOM

2 cigars tonight


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

Second one today! Man do I got it bad! Charter Oak and some Diamond Back baseball for the win!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just got home from a meetup I do each month. I need this wonderful Illusione cigar badly. An Illusione Le Monde. For me this rivals almost any Cuban of similar size and quality. Plenty of rest on this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@csk415 - putting that new ashtray to use I see. Looks good on you bro !

Tatuaje Cohete tonight


----------



## MidwestToker

5 Vegas Cask Strength with 5 months. Actually pretty tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> @csk415 - putting that new ashtray to use I see. Looks good on you bro !
> 
> Tatuaje Cohete tonight


Yes sir. It's wife approved.


----------



## GOT14U

@ubco3 just for you....this pooper is my third of the day after half a bottle of SoCo....I fought the urge to light up my My Father or the Ligas I have....to much likker to really judge anything....lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Just got home from a meetup I do each month. I need this wonderful Illusione cigar badly. An Illusione Le Monde. For me this rivals almost any Cuban of similar size and quality. Plenty of rest on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dion Giolito said this blend pairs perfectly with... champagne.


----------



## PhilB

Trying this tonight.


----------



## n0s4atu

csk415 said:


> Oh man. Those come out every year or are the event sticks only?


Event only sticks and usually given away with the purchase of a 5 pack purchase I believe. If they boxed these up and called them The Pumpkinhead as the next monster I wouldn't be unhappy about it. No way to tell how old these are, but aged or fresh they're sure smoking great.


----------



## n0s4atu

UBC03 said:


> Did you see @curmudgeonista 's idea of the coffinador?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No, but I like that idea. I actually thought about asking if my cabinet humidor could be built in the shape of a casket and then couldn't stand the idea of waiting for something like that and it would get relegated to the "man cave" with all my other vampire stuff and I love having it upstairs so I can check on it whenever I "need" to. lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia O and Guatemala Antigua to start the day,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning with the Blindman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

RP Edge Sumatra and Iced Coffee. Good morning fellas.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying the morning on my deck with a Quesada Oktoberfest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

n0s4atu said:


> Event only sticks and usually given away with the purchase of a 5 pack purchase I believe. If they boxed these up and called them The Pumpkinhead as the next monster I wouldn't be unhappy about it. No way to tell how old these are, but aged or fresh they're sure smoking great.


Damn. Sucks their event only.


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Intemperence while getting my dc news fix this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hot day here. 82F. I'll take it.

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity and iced tea.









Yellow pollen is coating everything these days. Spring has finally arrived. Just a kiss of Summer peaking through. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Alec Brady - Family Blend - The Lineage. Not a bad smoke. Medium, a year & a half old. Not strong enough for me to pick out particulars. Except for hay, tobacco and a few others that I only can classify as I like them.


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> For me this rivals almost any Cuban of similar size and quality. Plenty of rest on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them are fighting words around these parts you brave soul, but I agree with you shhhhhh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Gummy Jones

ELLASU said:


> How's the book, it looks like something I'd like to read?


its good - best read by someone with some science background in my opinion

a little thicker on taxonomy than i thought it would be, forced me to pull some info out of the deepest, forgotten parts of my noggin

some parts are a touch slow moving because of the technical nature but im chewing through


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The King is Dead! from Dec, 2014


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


>


I heard that if a naked fairy lands on your cigar it will sprout Plume, is that true?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Can you spot the tatuaje?


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> I heard that if a naked fairy lands on your cigar it will sprout Plume, is that true?


Not for this one. Lol. Would have to say this is one of the oddest bands in my jar now. Kind of cool.


----------



## MrCrowley39

My first time with this Oliva Connecticut Reserve, it's sure hitting the spot tonight. A couple more to try before I decide on a box.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MrCrowley39 said:


> My first time with this Oliva Connecticut Reserve, it's sure hitting the spot tonight. A couple more to try before I decide on a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You should check out holts and their monster deals they have 2 of Olivia. Both have 20 sticks for a great price. Planning too grab one myself on pay day.. That tip i believe was courtesy of @WABOOM

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying these lately, a lot of coffee hints to the profile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

This little gem tonight compliments of @WABOOM.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I haven't gotten around to smoking my graduation cigar yet, but I'm enjoying some time off of school with this Freyja at my local tobacconist.


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro #2


----------



## Sprouthog

Diesel Delirium


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MrCrowley39 said:


> My first time with this Oliva Connecticut Reserve, it's sure hitting the spot tonight. A couple more to try before I decide on a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I would smoke a My Father Connie to compare. I did and chose MF but the Oliva is a fine smoke for warm weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

George007 said:


> Padron 1926 Maduro #2


I think you need a new glove lol. Nice smoke though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Regiampiero said:


> I think you need a new glove lol. Nice smoke though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I totally need a new glove :grin2: But I spent the $15 on a Padron instead :vs_laugh:


----------



## piken

Oliva Cain Maduro


----------



## csk415

This thing might take a bit to burn down.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Second stick for the night is an undercrown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

All that talk about Warped in the nicotine thread earlier... I had to grab this one. courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thank you. This is a fantastic smoke.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> This thing might take a bit to burn down.


How are you liking that smoke? I tried one this morning and it was terrible. I didn't finish it. It was by far the worst cigar I've tried so far. Maybe I just got a bad one I don't know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> How are you liking that smoke? I tried one this morning and it was terrible. I didn't finish it. It was by far the worst cigar I've tried so far. Maybe I just got a bad one I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My ended like yours. Pitched it just past the halfway point. Wife accused me of smoking the ashtray. Not the worst I've had but its close. If it was a smaller size it might be better.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> My ended like yours. Pitched it just past the halfway point. Wife accused me of smoking the ashtray. Not the worst I've had but its close. If it was a smaller size it might be better.


Well I hate that you had that experience but at least I don't feel so bad now for chunking mine. I just couldn't make myself like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

A Fuente 77 Shark.


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Yes sir. It's wife approved.


You thought I would send you something that wasn't ??? LOL



n0s4atu said:


> Event only sticks and usually given away with the purchase of a 5 pack purchase I believe. If they boxed these up and called them The Pumpkinhead as the next monster I wouldn't be unhappy about it. No way to tell how old these are, but aged or fresh they're sure smoking great.


Those are Tatuaje Black Robustos - they used to be anyway and I still have a couple boxes of them. A while back they started with the Halloween theme but check the Tat Blacks which are now regular production if you are looking for more. ( @csk415 if I had only known you wanted one... )

Golf course smoke - PDR Habano Sun Grown, courtesy of @Maxh92 Pretty good cigar Max



Tonight I'm just finishing up a Viaje Super Shot 12 gauge


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> You thought I would send you something that wasn't ??? LOL
> 
> Those are Tatuaje Black Robustos - they used to be anyway and I still have a couple boxes of them. A while back they started with the Halloween theme but check the Tat Blacks which are now regular production if you are looking for more. ( @csk415 if I had only known you wanted one... )
> 
> Golf course smoke - PDR Habano Sun Grown, courtesy of @Maxh92 Pretty good cigar Max
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm just finishing up a Viaje Super Shot 12 gauge


You're not supposed to hold it by the lit end Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

My morning combo today. First Olivia that's not a NUB.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac

Had a few of these now, they are always good.. Smooth and sweet.









Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olivia G with a cup of Kenya,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Front porch morning stick with some Deathwish Coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Curivari Buenaventura from a box split with @Ranger0282. I've always enjoyed Curivari and this one is spectacular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Morning ritual with coffee & a Roma craft!


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> You thought I would send you something that wasn't ??? LOL
> 
> Those are Tatuaje Black Robustos - they used to be anyway and I still have a couple boxes of them. A while back they started with the Halloween theme but check the Tat Blacks which are now regular production if you are looking for more. ( @csk415 if I had only known you wanted one... )


No I didn't think you would. It was funny. Pulled it out of the box and she said "its so pretty, lets get it dirty". I think shes a keeper. Glad to know they are blacks. I have had a few of those and they are good. Kind of glad you didn't know. You really didn't need any more ammo to use on me.

Looked like a great day for golf.


----------



## StillPuffin

AJF new world. Getting in a nice smoke while the mercury is still under 90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Had a La Imperiosa double robusto late last night. It was a great smoke right up until the moment when I chucked the nub in the creek and came inside to plant my azz on the couch. Felt pretty queasy and couldn't go to bed fast enough. I guess I must not have had much in my stomach but don't usually have problems with nicotine and cigars. That puppy packed more of a punch that I expected. Nice tasty smoke though. Peppery on the first third, sweet in the last. There's a great deal on them to be had right now in the WTS section.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

JtAv8tor said:


> Front porch morning stick with some Deathwish Coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are those? Almost picked one up last weekend while out at the lounge


----------



## JtAv8tor

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> How are those? Almost picked one up last weekend while out at the lounge


Not too bad started out with a very similar profile to an undercrown and continued such but got more faint as the smoke went. I would by more if it was a good price 3-4 dollars a stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Front porch morning stick with some Deathwish Coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is one of the coolest looking coffee mugs ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to try one of these Quesada .50 cal ltd cigars. Very close to a .50 cal BMG. It is quite tasty but will most likely be very impressive in 6 months. Well worth the $3/stick price.

While watching the dog after a walk with just a bottle of water.

Lake floods have made our tap water stink something bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Generally not a mild cigar person, but this had some nice flavor.

Eastern Standard
Super Toro
The Cypress Room
54x6









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

One for the drive to check out a lounge closer to my house. 30 min as opposed to an hour. My usual weekday off, but unlike usual I get to do what I want with it.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Decided to try one of these Quesada .50 cal ltd cigars. Very close to a .50 cal BMG. It is quite tasty but will most likely be very impressive in 6 months. Well worth the $3/stick price.
> 
> While watching the dog after a walk with just a bottle of water.
> 
> Lake floods have made our tap water stink something bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice lawn. Are you a follower of the lawn care nut on YT? He's a Floridian too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel Maduro. One of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Bucanero - El Capitan


----------



## Fusion

JR Version of a Monte No.2 This was the first cigar i smoked 3 months ago, thought it was ok, not so much now. Had to toss it.


----------



## GOT14U

First go at one of these Skull Breaker surrogates. Lots of smoke not amazing but not bad!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> That is one of the coolest looking coffee mugs ever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited Edition mug only 3000 made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Realized I had this after one from this brand was suggested in my everyday smoke thread and had to try it. Tasty so far. Thanks @JtAv8tor the ash fell off just before taking the pic.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Liga P T52 tonight


----------



## ELLASU

My second stick today, Camacho Triple Maduro & Makers Mark!
Thanks @Kidvegas :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Liga P T52 tonight


No pics=never happened 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After tossing the JR, lit this up, its from 2012, much better, Thank you @CigarMike


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> No pics=never happened
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh man... I enjoyed it in the garage with door open because it's really windy here. I didn't think to take a picture. Next time, fore sure, I will.


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine By Black Label









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's a Padron (3000, natural) kind of night!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MrCrowley39 said:


> It's a Padron (3000, natural) kind of night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Those are awesome at anytime!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

10Bears said:


> Bucanero - El Capitan


Awesome, very underrated sticks. The full sail is one of my favorite Maduro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Saison by Olivia,







Creamy with a light to med spice, much better than I remember them being a couple years ago.


----------



## Regiampiero

I liked the robusto so much yesterday, I had to smoke the older, larger brother. Then I realized I grabbed the Cameroon. Oh well, good none the less.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Okay it had been bugging me all day that the MUWAT I had this morning was so similar to an undercrown in flavor profiles that I decided to try another one tonight.

Lit it up and same initial flavor for the first third then tapers of much milder in the last. But I also noticed that the MUWAT had a patch on it....my theory is MUWATS are undercrowns that don't make the quality check...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Okay it had been bugging me all day that the MUWAT I had this morning was so similar to an undercrown in flavor profiles that I decided to try another one tonight.
> 
> Lit it up and same initial flavor for the first third then tapers of much milder in the last. But I also noticed that the MUWAT had a patch on it....my theory is MUWATS are undercrowns that don't make the quality check...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It would be a great theory if it wasn't for the fact that the muwat is a much older blend.
I don't even remember the last time I had one, but my guess is that over the years they've consolidated where they get their wrappers and therefore they might have the same one.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> It would be a great theory if it wasn't for the fact that the muwat is a much older blend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Dang it so maybe the undercrown developed from the MUWAT....told you the mailman wasn't the pirate ghost Scooby.....but wait no the undercrown came from the Liga 9/T52 line........maybe it's the store clerk Shaggy.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Dang it so maybe the undercrown developed from the MUWAT....told you the mailman wasn't the pirate ghost Scooby.....but wait no the undercrown came from the Liga 9/T52 line........maybe it's the store clerk Shaggy.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perhaps. The subculture series were the blends that started all the not infused DE blends, but technically the undercrown are supposed to be the Liga little brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Dang it so maybe the undercrown developed from the MUWAT....told you the mailman wasn't the pirate ghost Scooby.....but wait no the undercrown came from the Liga 9/T52 line........maybe it's the store clerk Shaggy.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Rut-ro Raggy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

JtAv8tor said:


> ...... But I also noticed that the MUWAT had a patch on it....my theory is MUWATS are undercrowns that don't make the quality check...


The horror!! :vs_shocked:

I unfortunately will not be smoking today. It's far too windy in Vegas to enjoy a cigar. I might head down to the local cigar lounge to escape from the wind. I'll probably just wait a couple days. It also makes the smoke a bit better when you force yourself to hold off.


----------



## Regiampiero

Del Fuego said:


> The horror!! :vs_shocked:
> 
> I unfortunately will not be smoking today. It's far too windy in Vegas to enjoy a cigar. I might head down to the local cigar lounge to escape from the wind. I'll probably just wait a couple days. It also makes the smoke a bit better when you force yourself to hold off.


Is it windy everywhere? Here in the mithin we have 20mph winds with worst gusts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> Is it windy everywhere? Here in the mithin we have 20mph winds with worst gusts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No wind here just 80 plus humidity and 90 degrees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

I'd take wind! It's been snowing all day in the Denver area and a winter storm watch/warning is in effect until 6pm tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Super fantastic. I prefer the T52 over the #9


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> Super fantastic. I prefer the T52 over the #9


Great stick!!! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

My line up for this evening. Took the wife and kids shopping this afternoon so this is very much needed. My wallet hates me right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Super fantastic. I prefer the T52 over the #9


Haven't tried one of those yet but the no. 9 is one of my favorites so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MF CT with Yuengling and NHL. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> I'd take wind! It's been snowing all day in the Denver area and a winter storm watch/warning is in effect until 6pm tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please send it to Arizona, I miss that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

A homebrew IPA and nice smooth stick...









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Smoking this beautiful lancero while wife does crafts on the porch. I think the Oliva V is one of my favorite blends by far and this may be my favorite size.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

ELLASU said:


> My second stick today, Camacho Triple Maduro & Makers Mark!
> Thanks @Kidvegas :vs_cool:


Looking good bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Trying one of these for the first time.


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Morphine By Black Label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome stick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Fonseca Nicaragua , meh...........


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lit up a Vijae Shot Shell today.

Backstory- After missing on the New Zombie Shot Shells, @Regiampiero said his lounge has some and offered to be a surrogate buyer. Well, that worked out even better as they had what i beleive are vintage sticks from about 2013 judging by the box.

Short little guy about the size of a shotgun shell with a folded, closed foot, again, just like a shotgun shell. Smoked great and with a bang of N with heavy leather and cedar presence.


----------



## csk415




----------



## blackrabbit

A little chupito in the greenhouse since winter decided to come back around here. I think these are really good and it seems like they are getting better with a little rest. Burned great, good flavor, super smooth.


----------



## ebnash

Finally home from work and smoking a CLE Prieto with Sherman. Love these so much I bought 2 boxes a few months ago. Sweet and spicy and resting well.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Finally home from work and smoking a CLE Prieto with Sherman. Love these so much I bought 2 boxes a few months ago. Sweet and spicy and resting well.


Sherman looks envious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> You thought I would send you something that wasn't ??? LOL
> 
> Those are Tatuaje Black Robustos - they used to be anyway and I still have a couple boxes of them. A while back they started with the Halloween theme but check the Tat Blacks which are now regular production if you are looking for more. ( @csk415 if I had only known you wanted one... )
> 
> Golf course smoke - PDR Habano Sun Grown, courtesy of @Maxh92 Pretty good cigar Max
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm just finishing up a Viaje Super Shot 12 gauge


I'm glad I sent you something you liked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I couldn't hold out any longer. And it is two fur Thursday right? So I grabbed my second. Aged for just about 4 days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You're not supposed to hold it by the lit end Tony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't you see I'm wearing a special fireproof glove :vs_laugh:



csk415 said:


>


Great minds - I had one of those tonight myself. Damn those little guys are good !


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> Can't you see I'm wearing a special fireproof glove :vs_laugh:
> 
> Great minds - I had one of those tonight myself. Damn those little guys are good !


Those last calls are on my soon to buy list. Called to get the price today so i can plan for it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

EP Carrillo Rebel. The are downright yummy! I'm really liking what he's doing these days.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

my first oliva o. Enjoyed very much. Been in the humi since mid Feb.


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


>


:surprise:What the hell is that stick? SMH, there's another one I have never seen let alone tried. Let me grab my note pad....... I swear, if you tell me that is a common or regular circulation stick, I'll go climb back under my rock.


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrCrowley39 said:


> My first time with this Oliva Connecticut Reserve, it's sure hitting the spot tonight. A couple more to try before I decide on a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Have you tried the "O", "G", or "V" serie yet? IMO, these (<--) are box worthy. Can't go wrong with this side of the Oliva family though. Beautiful sticks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano with some Sumatra today,


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> You thought I would send you something that wasn't ??? LOL


I just saw one of those ash trays on the devil site. Nice looking but it didn't have any cigars rests so I passed it up.



WNYTony said:


> Golf course smoke - PDR Habano Sun Grown, courtesy of @Maxh92 Pretty good cigar Max


I too like those PDR HSGs as a quality yard gar. The only issue I've ever had with them is the wrapper. It's really thin, tissue paper thin actually, which makes the ash flower and flake off. You would think that a sun grown wrapper would be thicker. Flavors are decent enough for me to keep them as a resident in my "PDR Tupperador".


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Limited Edition mug only 3000 made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just freaking great! Another item worthy of collecting. You guys are caustic to my marriage. 
<shouting down the hall> "Baby! I'm gonna need another cabinet!":vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Just freaking great! Another item worthy of collecting. You guys are caustic to my marriage.
> 
> <shouting down the hall> "Baby! I'm gonna need another cabinet!":vs_laugh:



















Yep that collection took over a cabinet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura 5 1/4 x50 an extremely unique profile and highly enjoyable on this beautiful Friday morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you tried the "O", "G", or "V" serie yet? IMO, these (<--) are box worthy. Can't go wrong with this side of the Oliva family though. Beautiful sticks!


I've had the serie "G", it was great and I will grab box at some point. I have the others resting and will be into them in the couple weeks, if they are as good they'll all be box orders in the future. Lol

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura 5 1/4 x50 an extremely unique profile and highly enjoyable on this beautiful Friday morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know your thoughts when you finish this bad boy, I haven't tried the Oscura yet, pretty sure I have a couple somewhere, might have to dig one out this afternoon.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Let us know your thoughts when you finish this bad boy, I haven't tried the Oscura yet, pretty sure I have a couple somewhere, might have to dig one out this afternoon.


I'm totally digging the Matilde lineup. The Oscura is very different from the Renacer which i find to be a very enjoyable leathery cigar. The Oscura has leather but also a very mild spice due to the difference in wrapper. Theres also a nice dried fruit can't explain which but, it's adding an enjoyable nuance to the experience.

The rest time isn't much on this stick. I'm thinking a few months will change this profile which IMO is great to excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat 7 . Happy Friday folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Mi Amor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nubbing an AF Hemingway Signature that's going on 2 years.

Cam wrappers are best with age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Ave Maria - Immaculata


----------



## 10Bears

Regiampiero said:


> Awesome, very underrated sticks. The full sail is one of my favorite Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've never heard of them before yesterday. 4 left in the box so I thought what the hell. I thought it was a decent enough smoke, if the price is right I'd buy them again.


----------



## JtAv8tor

And hopefully this will inspire me to finish my thesis paper due Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

JtAv8tor said:


> And hopefully this will inspire me to finish my thesis paper due Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I always tell myself that homework and cigars can mix. It's never successful.


----------



## JtAv8tor

MidwestToker said:


> I always tell myself that homework and cigars can mix. It's never successful.


Yeah I tend to find myself more focused on the cigar and such, but I have a final paper due Sunday I haven't even started for my masters graduation....going to smoke then get to cracking on it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying to salvage the day after some disappointing news.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I tend to find myself more focused on the cigar and such, but I have a final paper due Sunday I haven't even started for my masters graduation....going to smoke then get to cracking on it haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Get your #%s to work buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana Nicaragua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Come home from work. Wifey got me a Padron #45 Anniversary and a bottle of champagne to start the weekend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

George007 said:


> Come home from work. Wifey got me a Padron #45 Anniversary and a bottle of champagne to start the weekend.


You must be doing something right!


----------



## MidwestToker

MrCrowley39 said:


> Trying to salvage the day after some disappointing news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hope all is well, bud. Cigars cure some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Torano 1916 Cameroon. Really tasty. A reminder to smoke more Cameroons. I have very few, but these are fairly cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Couldn't help it I had to fire one up rott.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Get your #%s to work buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I will, technically just a proposal at this point then the final paper/research is due in 9 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

MidwestToker said:


> Torano 1916 Cameroon. Really tasty. A reminder to smoke more Cameroons. I have very few, but these are fairly cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked up a box of Coronas at my B+M for under $2 a stick on closeout. What a great little smoke. Wish they had more.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Started off i didnt much care for it, strong and big on the wood and pepper, after the first inch it got much better and i enjoyed it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Started off i didnt much care for it, strong and big on the wood and pepper, after the first inch it got much better and i enjoyed it.


I keep seeing those on here. What are they called? I'm sure it's been mentioned but I missed it. They look cool with the strange band.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> I keep seeing those on here. What are they called? I'm sure it's been mentioned but I missed it. They look cool with the strange band.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Amazon Basin by CAO, hard to find i guess


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Amazon Basin by CAO, hard to find i guess


Yea i haven't seen one locally. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> :surprise:What the hell is that stick? SMH, there's another one I have never seen let alone tried. Let me grab my note pad....... I swear, if you tell me that is a common or regular circulation stick, I'll go climb back under my rock.


It was a Crux Ninfamaniac dark. Thin stick but with great flavor.


----------



## Regiampiero

MrCrowley39 said:


> Trying to salvage the day after some disappointing news.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nothing serious I hope brother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione, Cruzado Marelas,


----------



## Regiampiero

Another from the HVC line. As soon as I lit it, it gave me a huge hit of heavy musty tobacco flavor like the murcias gave me there other night and turned my stomach upside down. Luckily that went away after 2 puffs and has since settled into a more pleasant profile. Woodsy with a touch of pepper and a slight salty/mineral sweetness in the back of the throat when retro. Edit - After reading a review, that sweetness I described earlier is exactly what I read. Rising bread dough.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Illusione 88.. Enjoyed it immensely


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Aquitaine while waiting for the NBC Sports App to get its collective $hit together for NHL Playoffs.

Back into the low 50s today. The weather YoYo. Nice on Tuesday so I'm prepping for Hit and rainy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Aquitaine while waiting for the NBC Sports App to get its collective $hit together for NHL Playoffs.
> 
> Back into the low 50s today. The weather YoYo. Nice on Tuesday so I'm prepping for Hit and rainy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can't live far apart because we always have the same weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Regiampiero said:


> We can't live far apart because we always have the same weather.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It's COLD here. Are you in Michigan?


----------



## Regiampiero

Randy956 said:


> It's COLD here. Are you in Michigan?


Yes. And I got spoiled by the past week to stand this crap. Heat up already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finished my research proposal, going with on old one tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Friday


----------



## Napa Cab

Enjoying the nice weather in CA









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Napa Cab said:


> Enjoying the nice weather in CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah, rub it in. I wish I was there right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Illusione MJ12
Belle Meade single bbl in the glass


----------



## piken

Punch....


----------



## Semper Noctem

jw13 said:


> Smoking this beautiful lancero while wife does crafts on the porch. I think the Oliva V is one of my favorite blends by far and this may be my favorite size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Just bought some of those. They are resting right now and I plan to keep them that way for a while. Glad to hear you like them!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Courtesy of @Humphreys ghost my after dinner smoke.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Virtue from @WABOOM









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Illusione MJ12
> Belle Meade single bbl in the glass
> View attachment 122978


Damn, drink is empty but cigar still going.

If I could only buy NC, this is one brand I'd do my best to keep in business.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

AJ Fernandez Dias De Gloria that @Kidvegas decided I needed to try. Glad that you did Joe - I'm about halfway thru and this is another great AJ Cigar !
Thanks buddy


----------



## PhilB

Trying one of these with a cup of coffee this evening.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Anyone else still up? F55 And JW Double Black.


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> AJ Fernandez Dias De Gloria that @Kidvegas decided I needed to try. Glad that you did Joe - I'm about halfway thru and this is another great AJ Cigar !
> 
> Thanks buddy


Perfect! I knew you'd like that one. I remember you saying that most of the bigger rg smokes wind up becoming Golf gars for ya. I'm glad you decided to try that one at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Ave Maria - Reconquista
Good morning Puff peoples.


----------



## Kidvegas

Perdomo 20th Sungrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 123074


Nice Bro!

Thoughts are a must! :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

10Bears said:


> Ave Maria - Reconquista
> Good morning Puff peoples.


How do you like those? I just got some and haven't tried any yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

GOT14U said:


> How do you like those? I just got some and haven't tried any yet.


It was good at first, but I had some problems with it that spoiled the experience. See my thread "What happened here?" Or something like that.


----------



## GOT14U

Nice quiet morning, cold brew and a T52.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Had to try this rott because I've been in a corojo kick lately, and JR delivered them in just 3 days. Not bad, the wrapper is on point and the flavors of a corojo are easy to pick out, out there a little harness so I'll probably sit on these for a while. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Windy cold day giving my CT wrapper Illusione Rothschild a bit of trouble as I rinse out and refill the tub waters.

Hard and turbulent potable water from the Grat Lakes has not been kind to the tubs jetting fixtures and I'm sure the heating element and ionizing unit are coated as well.

But it's a sunny albeit brisk day which beats ice, snowy and dark every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday evening a few beers in I decided to try this Tabanero I got in a PIF. While it did not have any great flavors, it was smooth, had no bad flavors, and was enjoyable. Thanks Semper Noctem!

This afternoon I am smoking a Papas Fritas which I always enjoy.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Fusion

G Serie Maduro, thanks @Bigjohn it was delightfull


----------



## BillH

I'm really trying to like AJ Fernandez' blends since it seems he has a strong following so I lit up this La Herencia Cubana core a couple days ago now & I've been relegated to weed pulling at home today so I'm trying his Last Call blend. 

Is the good stuff too subtle for me to pick out? Is there not enough age on these sticks (5 weeks on the HC since it was bought online, 2 weeks or better for the last call) or maybe my pallete is different. Time will tell, I've still got the rest of his anthology sampler from the devil site.

Cheers


----------



## 10Bears

Cohiba - Blue


----------



## MidwestToker

I know these are revered around here, but I just couldn't get into it. Rested four months. Tastes like pretzels? I hate pretzels. Anyway, sorry if I offend anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

BillH said:


> I'm really trying to like AJ Fernandez' blends since it seems he has a strong following so I lit up this La Herencia Cubana core a couple days ago now & I've been relegated to weed pulling at home today so I'm trying his Last Call blend.
> 
> Is the good stuff too subtle for me to pick out? Is there not enough age on these sticks (5 weeks on the HC since it was bought online, 2 weeks or better for the last call) or maybe my pallete is different. Time will tell, I've still got the rest of his anthology sampler from the devil site.
> 
> Cheers


I'd say rest them for at least a couple months before making a final decision. The CORE is a love or hate it kind of cigar. It's definitely in your face flavor. I love them, tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> G Serie Maduro, thanks @Bigjohn it was delightfull


Those are quite good. Been grabbing one every time i hit a B&M

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Resting since Aug 2015


----------



## Maxh92

CAO MX2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Aurora Doble Maduro. Hell of a buy for $2 a stick. Will be great to see how they are with rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AB Tempus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I picked up a 5 stick sampler of the No 9 today. Gonna let them rest for at least 6 months. I love the liga privada line.
Save​


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

No complaints here


----------



## JtAv8tor

Much needed today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Picked up a couple of these not to long ago to try something new. Got them from the Devil for 4 sins a piece. If you look'em up on CI, they are selling 5ers for $50. Just getting into it now and although pretty good (really digging this Corojo wrapper and binder), not yet worth $10 a stick. We'll see as I burn it out...get it?
Anyway, what I am smoking tonight is a Bugatti Corojo in Robusto (5x52). Dominican puro with, as I already mentioned, a Corojo binder and wrapper. 
Just got a rain shower and it's been in the 90's today so the humidity is up right now and is already affecting the burn.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo set brother!


----------



## Sprouthog

Not something I normally smoke but I'll try it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 123074


Is that a La Serena?


----------



## WABOOM

So I've smoked 4 of these now, and they have gotten progressively better as they get some time on them. These are not a bad smoke with six months of rest. If you can get them cheap on C bid, then they are worth it. I paid 2 bucks each and they're absolutely worth $2. Maybe $3. Katman praised the shit out them... they aren't exactly a "hidden gem" IMO. But they are pretty decent.


----------



## MidwestToker

Sprouthog said:


> Not something I normally smoke but I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Behold! A photograph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Behold! A photograph!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear I was gonna basically say the same thing!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sprouthog said:


> Not something I normally smoke but I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it me or does that stick look a bit green?


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> I swear I was gonna basically say the same thing!


This is a cry for help as far as Puff obsession.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sprouthog said:


> Not something I normally smoke but I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A photo for a special cigar. How was it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Not to bad. Don't smoke a lot of sun grown wrappers. Bet this one in maduro is better. If you had flor de las antillas in a maduro wrapper let me know your thoughts.


----------



## poppajon75

Tried a Old Fashoned today which a buddy I ride with gave to me. They're his go to daily smoke so, why not. Not really in my wheel house but, with live music and, great camaraderie it did alright. Kind of a mix of aromatics and....Not sure. I won't smoke again but, appreciated the gesture.


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> Picked up a couple of these not to long ago to try something new. Got them from the Devil for 4 sins a piece. If you look'em up on CI, they are selling 5ers for $50. Just getting into it now and although pretty good (really digging this Corojo wrapper and binder), not yet worth $10 a stick. We'll see as I burn it out...get it?
> Anyway, what I am smoking tonight is a Bugatti Corojo in Robusto (5x52). Dominican puro with, as I already mentioned, a Corojo binder and wrapper.
> Just got a rain shower and it's been in the 90's today so the humidity is up right now and is already affecting the burn.


Well gents, tonight was a bust. Managed to get it to the halfway point and after 4 total relights, I had enough and chucked it. Maybe the humidity from the rain, maybe needs more rest, or maybe a POS. IDK, but I've got one more I'll try in a few more months. I will say, the double Corojo was nice but the rest of the filler flavor just wasn't there for the show. To be continued...


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Rp 1990


----------



## MidwestToker

It's one of those marathon nights. Ortega Serie D Black. Damn fine gar. The foot smoke alone is enough to keep me satisfied. Paired with Tully on a beautiful spring evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that a La Serena?


Matilde Oscura


----------



## csk415

Round 2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Not to bad. Don't smoke a lot of sun grown wrappers. Bet this one in maduro is better. If you had flor de las antillas in a maduro wrapper let me know your thoughts.


Haven't tried the Maduro yet. These^^^^^ need at least a years rest IMO


----------



## GOT14U

Wow...one of the best I've had so far.....I feel in love with the Fable cigar but this is right there... UF-13 for the win tonight! I screwed the ash right before the pic. Also planing on breaking in my new Modus II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Regiampiero said:


> A photo for a special cigar. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Lighting. Wrapper is light brown. Used tapatalk so loading pics is much easier. 3 years old. Light to medium body, lots of smoke, lots of pepper in the last third. Open draw and smoked fast for a toro. A good morning coffee cigar if it was a petite corona.


----------



## WNYTony

Had an Alec Bradley Coyol and an EP Carillo Core No 4 on the golf course this morning and tonight a La Imperiosa Corona Gorda


----------



## lex61

Two cigars, one picture. An Olivia day today. Started with a Serie V Melanio which I thought was very good. Smooth and flavorful and enjoyable enough to warrant a 10-pack purchase tonight. The second was a Master Blends 3 in Churchill. Picked up a fiver of those a month or so ago and this was the first I've had. Again a nice cigar and I'll look forward to the rest of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Round 2.


I think "final round" is more fitting. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## ivandrocco

F'ed up the cut with my fancy but useless German cigar scissors and had to take the whole top off. Great cigar, marble house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one long ash

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

La Imperiosa and coffee on a cool & cloudy Sunday morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Mo'W Puro Authentico Maduro. Courtesy of @CloakedInSmoke . This is a great little cigar! Thank you. I like this. 
So these are not the same as Dark Horse?


----------



## awk6898

RP 92 while mowing the lawn.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

WABOOM said:


> Mo'W Puro Authentico Maduro. Courtesy of @*CloakedInSmoke* . This is a great little cigar! Thank you. I like this.
> So these are not the same as Dark Horse?


The Dark Horse is short filler MOW Ruination. The puro autheniticos are their own long filler blend.


----------



## WABOOM

blackrabbit said:


> The Dark Horse is short filler MOW Ruination. The puro autheniticos are their own long filler blend.


Nice! I didn't know that.


----------



## Randy956

Roma Craft Neanderthal. It needs more rest. I'll wait a month to sample another one.


----------



## WABOOM

Randy956 said:


> Roma Craft Neanderthal. It needs more rest. I'll wait a month to sample another one.


Our resident Roma Craft guru might be able to advise you on these. @Champagne InHand


----------



## Fusion

Its 97F here, decided to have a light beer with my smoke today, didnt expect much from this one for under $2, got a nice surprise


----------



## TCstr8

Norteño Edición Limitada 2015









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

The ash flowered and it the burn was wonky, but it had quite a nice taste and was very smooth.


----------



## Regiampiero

Spark plug and Stella. Didn't think they would fit, but they do.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

ivandrocco said:


> F'ed up the cut with my fancy but useless German cigar scissors and had to take the whole top off. Great cigar, marble house.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @ivandrocco

Tyler, is this ROTT from our recent box split? I'm curious to know what you thought of the pre-light draw. I cut one of these yesterday to have a go at a "fresh one" but put it back in the wineador because the draw was non existent.


----------



## Kidvegas

Charter Oak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

ebnash said:


> @ivandrocco
> 
> Tyler, is this ROTT from our recent box split? I'm curious to know what you thought of the pre-light draw. I cut one of these yesterday to have a go at a "fresh one" but put it back in the wineador because the draw was non existent.


Non existent as in flavorless or tight? ROTT, according to SBC they were sitting around for a year down south, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## ebnash

ivandrocco said:


> Non existent as in flavorless or tight? ROTT, according to SBC they were sitting around for a year down south, for whatever that's worth.


As in tight, barely able to pull any air through the cigar. Assuming they store around 70, so maybe I just pulled one with construction problems. Maybe I'll cut another tonight to see if I can get a decent pull.


----------



## Semper Noctem

L40 today. Really excellent. Lanceros are one of my favorite vitolas.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho SLR,


----------



## ivandrocco

ebnash said:


> As in tight, barely able to pull any air through the cigar. Assuming they store around 70, so maybe I just pulled one with construction problems. Maybe I'll cut another tonight to see if I can get a decent pull.


Mine was perfect, but I cut the whole cap off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Kidvegas said:


> Charter Oak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man U smoke stuff I never heard of but when I try it I like. You got good taste!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears

Ave Maria - Divinia


----------



## Semper Noctem

10Bears said:


> Ave Maria - Divinia


I love those bands. Crusaders!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Sunday evening smoke and drink.


----------



## Isonj

Finally stopped raining and got warmer so I can enjoy my T52










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Early afternoon at a lounge Ashton VSG courtesy to @BaconandEggs
I think this was on my wish list as a Dominican stick. Very good stuff, the second half was bursting with flavor. Maybe in my top 10, for now.
Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

AB Prensado


----------



## Sprouthog

Two days in a row. I don't think so. Tapatalk won't accept my photo. POS. 

LP9CD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sprouthog said:


> Two days in a row. I don't think so. Tapatalk won't accept my photo. POS.
> 
> LP9CD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it was such a good pic too!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Flor de Las Antilles

It's an even box press despite what the photo looks like - I tilted it back to show the colors of the wrapper. Looks like an old leather jacket.
Woody Cinnamon, nice construction, good value.


----------



## Maxh92

Ave Maria Argentum. Much better than the last one of these that I had. This has about 6 months on it. Nice chocolate and spice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

SoCal Gunner said:


> And it was such a good pic too!


Thought all day about the composition. Brought in a lot of extra lighting. Zero'd the jitterbug and blah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had my first MF Le Bijou 1922 today. Nothing that blew me out of the water on the flavors but a nice stick. I'm sure with age the dark wrapper will let off some more cocos and coffee as well as other aromas. Solid construction. I just was hoping for more sooner. 

I guess I preach patience, so I need to be happy waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Illuminati mondo nuovo. So far it's like smoking a well aged 5 Star notebook.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Illuminati mondo nuovo. So far it's like smoking a well aged 5 Star notebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Lol - not sure how to take that. Or maybe I am.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Maxh92 said:


> Ave Maria Argentum. Much better than the last one of these that I had. This has about 6 months on it. Nice chocolate and spice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I've ever had a stick that benefits from age as much as these. Smoked one ROTT and almost threw them away - it was that bad. At 6 months, wow, getting better. Now at 1 yr, it's a really enjoyable stick!


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lol - not sure how to take that. Or maybe I am.


Let's just say the paper in the background would have more flavor. Silver lining, no bad aftertaste. I recommend these as movie props for actors that have never smoked before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Let's just say the paper in the background would have more flavor. Silver lining, no bad aftertaste. I recommend these as movie props for actors that have never smoked before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Lol- I'm dying over here...

True story - one time I had a tightly rolled up piece of notebook paper I was trying to pre light to get a campfire started. Well, I went ahead and pulled a drag on it to get it going and it about killed me - lol.


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Regiampiero said:


> Illuminati mondo nuovo. So far it's like smoking a well aged 5 Star notebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow, 5 Star, hmmm


----------



## csk415

Figured I would give another one of these smokes I picked up from @Ranger0282. Defiantly getting better.

Edit... Don't take this as the first one was bad. It was actually pretty good.

Geez. Another edit.... Got these on 4-6-17.


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lol- I'm dying over here...
> 
> True story - one time I had a tightly rolled up piece of notebook paper I was trying to pre light to get a campfire started. Well, I went ahead and pulled a drag on it to get it going and it about killed me - lol.


Caring an Ember to a new camp fire is all this thing was good for too, it explains the hay "aroma" it was giving out in the pre-light lol. Oh well, got try everything once I guess, but I'm not sure I would try paper lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

I like my Bankers


----------



## csk415

piken said:


> I like my Bankers


What kind of bike is that? Looks like a Kawasaki.


----------



## PhilB

Back to one of my Vallarta Cigar Factory sticks. Now that I've been building up a palate and tolerance over the last several weeks, the owner was right, these are quite mild, but I do like the flavour.

Tried to get a shot while I had a nice ash, but it was out of focus. Went to take a clearer one and dropped my phone, knocking the ash off. Oops


----------



## scott1256ca

First cigar is a la aurora puro vintage 2003 from 2014 which I got from another BOTL in the WTS section. Kind of acrid the first inch or so, but mellowed out to be a decent cigar after that. This one exceeded expectations, but my expectations were pretty moderate. Cracked wrapper and some burn issues, but not too bad. My friends burned just fine.
The 2nd is a Davidoff Escurio which had 3 mo. of rest. I had high expectations for this and while it was a pretty good cigar, it didn't live up expectations. Stronger than other Davidoff's I've had. Oh well. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## WNYTony

Fighting the golf course winds with a Nica Libre, courtesy of @Bigjohn The box press was nice so it didn't go rolling across the green every time there was a gust of wind LOL.



And tonight an Eiroa First 20 Years, courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost - the Prensado, a 6 x 46 which is right in my wheelhouse. My first of these and this is a fantastic cigar Mark - why did you wait so long to send it ?? oke:



Excellent smokes - thank you gentlemen


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

And tonight an Eiroa First 20 Years, courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost - the Prensado, a 6 x 46 which is right in my wheelhouse. My first of these and this is a fantastic cigar Mark - why did you wait so long to send it ?? oke:

Bro.. It's on the list for future reference.:vs_whistle:


----------



## ebnash

H Upmann 1844 Reserve in Churchill ~6 months rested courtesy of @OneStrangeOne

Great way to spend 2 hours this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

New World Conni with a cup of Sumatra Mandheling


----------



## Ranger0282

@csk415 I did the same thing...like a lot of cigars these need a bit of resting. The reason I bought them was due to how Great they were after they had been laid down for awhile. I got mine in my one tupperdore that says "Don't Smoke Till August" They are a real smooth favorable smoke once they have rested....


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Craft Intemperance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Flores Y Rodriguez Connecticut Valley Reserve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Intemperence whiskey rebellion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

StillPuffin said:


> RC Intemperence whiskey rebellion
> 
> What did you think of that one? I am curious about them. I have one to try but have not gotten to it yet.
> 
> Today I smoked this Padron that came in a pretty stained up cello. It was a very nice smoke. I try to stay in the light, but when the Dark Lord hooks you up, you realize that even the Jedi deal in shades of grey. Thanks JtAv8tor, I appreciate your PIF bomb!


----------



## PhilB

Today, I will try one of Jamaica's lesser known smokeables!


----------



## csk415

PhilB said:


> Today, I will try one of Jamaica's lesser known smokeables!


Nice. First one I've seen. Would like to know what you think.


----------



## StillPuffin

blackrabbit said:


> StillPuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> RC Intemperence whiskey rebellion
> 
> What did you think of that one? I am curious about them. I have one to try but have not gotten to it
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it a good bit but I think it needs some more rest. Only been in the humi for about 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## knilas

This thing. Was good!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Kidvegas said:


> Charter Oak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those! May I ask where you sourced it from? Thx!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

csk415 said:


> Nice. First one I've seen. Would like to know what you think.


It's extremely mild so far. Can't pick up much, but I did just have breakfast. I have coffee here but am trying to drink mainly water to pick stuff out.

Here's where I got it, and also the only place I've seen them, if you want to try them out (I think they ship, but Canadian prices may be prohibitive Americans!):

Here

Their description seems pretty spot on:



> Guaranteed Jamaican cigars are mild and mellow with an easy draw - perfect for those who enjoy a relaxing smoke, those new to cigar smoking, or with pallets that prefer a laid-back taste. They offer a fantastically relaxing smoke and are priced accessibly for any cigar smoker's budget.


I figured it would be a non-overpowering morning stick.

Pet peeve: A cigar shop should know the difference between "pallet" and "palate"!


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> Here's where I got it, and also the only place I've seen them, if you want to try them out (I think they ship, but Canadian prices may be prohibitive Americans!):


Here's an American source.

From the description, sounds like they are basically the old Macanudo. I have no idea how to judge or what that entails, but there you go!


----------



## Kidvegas

knilas said:


> Love those! May I ask where you sourced it from? Thx!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Local B&M pickup. Paid $6.49 if i remember correctly. Worth every dime. Although you'd probably get boxes online cheaper per stick but, I've not done much research so i couldn't answer as to where.. sorry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Kidvegas said:


> Local B&M pickup. Paid $6.49 if i remember correctly. Worth every dime. Although you'd probably get boxes online cheaper per stick but, I've not done much research so i couldn't answer as to where.. sorry.


Great smoke indeed. I picked up a couple 5ers from the 5 pack frenzy that Famous had going on about a month ago.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/charter+oak+cigars


----------



## Fusion

Light smoke today with a soda water


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Local B&M pickup. Paid $6.49 if i remember correctly. Worth every dime. Although you'd probably get boxes online cheaper per stick but, I've not done much research so i couldn't answer as to where.. sorry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not a bad price for a B&M.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Big old LFD. I can't telll if this is a thin Maduro or Sumatra as its quite breakable but very tasty. Finished the yard for pre-Nica departure

With sweet tea. The dog knows something is up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Blind Man's Bluff
We Own the Night
Toro 52x6










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Saturday was indeed a special day :grin2:


----------



## Ralph A

I'm powering thru these petite coronas. They're cheap and tasty... and they mask the smell of these linesiders I pulled out of the lake and are waiting for the broiler.


----------



## pwaggs

Ralph A said:


> I'm powering thru these petite coronas. They're cheap and tasty... and they mask the smell of these linesiders I pulled out of the lake and are waiting for the broiler.


Petite Coronas are the under appreciated vitola...especially in the winter when you don't want to spend an hour in the environment. I have not tried the ones you are smoking but I will look for them now.


----------



## ebnash

Marblehouse. Spicy little bomb that I hope calms down after some additional rest, but some good toasted bread notes

I'll also add that this little guy gave me a nic hit that I haven't had since I 1st started smoking earlier this year. A little powerhouse.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> The dog knows something is up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dog goes into depression when he sees the suitcases come out. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## acitalianman13

Perdomo lot 23


----------



## ELLASU

Coffee & MUWAT this morning. Liga Privada #9 & Blackberry wine this evening while grilling T-bones!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round two today, total reverse of the Lightweight Argyle in round one, a JR Ver of a Cohiba Behike Lag No.2 with a Diet Pepsi and its 100F with not a breath of wind


----------



## poppajon75

Perez Carrillo La Historia from @Humphrey's Ghost. Very nice cigar. Thank you. The detail on the band is incredible.


----------



## 10Bears

Ave Maria - Argentum


----------



## MrCrowley39

Ending out the long weekend, too bad I worked it all.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Getting ready to smoke this Neanderthal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

ELLASU said:


> Coffee & MUWAT this morning. Liga Privada #9 & Blackberry wine this evening while grilling T-bones!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds good mon. What time should we be over? :wink2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948. These are good inexpensive sticks. They taste nice and don't break the bank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dug into the back depths of the humidor and pulled this lucky smoke out for tonight.




























And yes I will use the cedar to light it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Dug into the back depths of the humidor and pulled this lucky smoke out for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I will use the cedar to light it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That sucker has some age on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V Maduro. For Maduro Monday


----------



## ELLASU

Steve C. said:


> Sounds good mon. What time should we be over? :wink2:


Just took'em off. Resting while i finish off this bottle. Come over!!
Unfortunately the #9 was aweful. Started a post about it in general discussion.

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> That sucker has some age on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












And burning beautifully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> And burning beautifully
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Loving the dog. He looks like he's just waiting on you to drop that thing so he can eat it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> Loving the dog. He looks like he's just waiting on you to drop that thing so he can eat it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks good enough to eat


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

poppajon75 said:


> Perez Carrillo La Historia from @Humphrey's Ghost. Very nice cigar. Thank you. The detail on the band is incredible.
> 
> You're welcome Bro. Nice pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Rode my bike into downtown to smoke this Unholy Cocktail on a bench overlooking the San Diego skyline.


----------



## piken

csk415 said:


> What kind of bike is that? Looks like a Kawasaki.


Yes sir. It's my track bike, kawasaki zx10.


----------



## piken

Pitched 3 cigars tonight and had to fall back to something I knew I would enjoy.

All betta now.


----------



## csk415

@WNYTony smoke. And a dang good one. Thanks Tony. 
Picked up a window unit for the hot summer nights. Going to make it mobile to use anywhere. The garage is going to be way to hot.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Don't know why the pic turned sideways, but one of the sticks i won in the contest. Tasty so far. Thanks @UBC03









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

eliot said:


> Rode my bike into downtown to smoke this Unholy Cocktail on a bench overlooking the San Diego skyline.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmaccc

Rocky Patel 20th tonight. Only rested a couple of weeks. Can't really gauge based on time and this one having a really loose draw. Will give them a few more weeks and give it another try. A.F. Gran Reserve last night was terrific.


----------



## socalocmatt

Fuente Friday or whatever. Close enough.  '12 Opus Magnum O.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue from March 2014, with a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Randy956

Oliva Serie O


----------



## awk6898

Happy Tatuesday!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Don Pepin Cuban Classic much thanks @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

In my humble opinion these are darn good.


----------



## mrolland5500

EP Carrillo short run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

blackrabbit said:


> In my humble opinion these are darn good.


Your gonna force me to bust out another one and try again ain't cha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code:


[IMG]20874[/IMG]


----------



## Fusion

Torano Dominico thanks to @Bigjohn from a PIF with a K-Cup of San Francisco Bay Coffee


----------



## Regiampiero

Fusion said:


> Torano Dominico thanks to @Bigjohn from a PIF with a K-Cup of San Francisco Bay Coffee


I used to drink their fog chaser, but stopped when I got a bad batch of k-cups. They were just not following and constantly spilled out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Regiampiero said:


> I used to drink their fog chaser, but stopped when I got a bad batch of k-cups. They were just not following and constantly spilled out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yea, they do have an unusual construction


----------



## Regiampiero

Fusion said:


> Yea, they do have an unusual construction


So they still have issues?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ezra Zion Jamais Vu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Regiampiero said:


> So they still have issues?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No, i have had them before but this is the first time for a while, no issues.


----------



## pwaggs

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Hellcat









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hang n out at the local B&M falling in love with these Mi Querida sticks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> It's extremely mild so far. Can't pick up much, but I did just have breakfast. I have coffee here but am trying to drink mainly water to pick stuff out.


Speaking of palate, I'm trying to focus on mine. I picked up hints of wood, I want to say sandalwood, starting in the second third. All in all, still quite mild and lovely.

I think this is the first cigar in my life that required absolutely zero touchups or relights and burned evenly all the way to the end. This is rare for me, as I tend to smoke very slowly.


----------



## csk415

Raining today (hopefully no more hail) so I figured a yard gar was in order. Need to get some more cause I'll be dang if these don't get better with rest.

This was from Friday. Roof and 1 car got hit pretty darn good. Biggest was baseball size. My kid was to scared to go get one. Told her to put a helmet on.


----------



## Jonesy22

My delicious fat bottom betty


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Having my first Joya De Nicaragua cigar today which is an "Antano 1970 Consul."

I've had it my humidor just over 6 months and wow!!! What a great smoke so far. I'm about 1/3 into it...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hanging out in between flights in the garage of the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood International Airport. My own little private cigar lounge, since I have such a long layover and the immediate area is not so friendly with cigar smokers. The garage is packed with high end BMWs, Jags, and AMG vehicles. Man this is a strange area.

My own slice of heaven while I smoke in the shade. 90F in the sun. Quite breezy which keeps me cool.

Smoking a Jaime Garcia Blue Label Maduro.









This place is crawling with policía. Luckily I'm am not getting bothered while sitting on the concrete..., yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sombremesa short churchill. Dropped it while fixing a glass of ice water. I got at least 12 explicatives out of my mouth before it hit the ground. It will still meet a fiery demise.


----------



## MidwestToker

Smith Breva Oscura. @msmith1986 put me onto these. Budget (gasp) machine rolled cigars out of a factory in Pennsylvania that have been manufacturing cigars for 150 years. Pennsylvania Broadleaf. Hot damn if these aren't pretty good. Nearly ROTT--about three day of dry boxing. I have had many, many Maduros more bland than this. These are like $1.10 in mazos of 50.

I got a sampler of many of the cigars this company makes and will rest the others for some time.










Nubbed it. A damn fine budget smoke. Wouldn't have been angry if I paid $6. Quality tobacco is quality tobacco, even if a machine is rolling it. I'm really excited to see how these are with rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Raining today (hopefully no more hail) so I figured a yard gar was in order. Need to get some more cause I'll be dang if these don't get better with rest.
> 
> This was from Friday. Roof and 1 car got hit pretty darn good. Biggest was baseball size. My kid was to scared to go get one. Told her to put a helmet on.


Smart kid....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Padilla La Terraza Capa-Connecticut Sr. 2010 while it's raining and under tornado watch. It's a good one, but damn this moisture in the air is causing issues.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Cheap Tuesday for me today. FDO Robusto.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrCrowley39 said:


> Cheap Tuesday for me today. FDO Robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ain't a thing wrong with that smoke brother. One of the best budget smokes in production IMO. I'm currently out and wishing I had a few. I'm all about the good cheapo's.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thunder and Lightning oh my! 
View attachment 123881

Thought about Tat Tuesday but I KNOW these will smoke well even with the weather,
View attachment 123881


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> Smith Breva Oscura. @msmith1986 put me onto these. Budget (gasp) machine rolled cigars out of a factory in Pennsylvania that have been manufacturing cigars for 150 years. Pennsylvania Broadleaf. Hot damn if these aren't pretty good. Nearly ROTT--about three day of dry boxing. I have had many, many Maduros more bland than this. These are like $1.10 in mazos of 50.
> 
> I got a sampler of many of the cigars this company makes and will rest the others for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubbed it. A damn fine budget smoke. Wouldn't have been angry if I paid $6. Quality tobacco is quality tobacco, even if a machine is rolling it. I'm really excited to see how these are with rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these a regular production cigar or are they strictly local in your area? I guess what I'm asking is how can I get my hands on a few?


----------



## droy1958

Opus X #5......Thanks @Old Smokey


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> Are these a regular production cigar or are they strictly local in your area? I guess what I'm asking is how can I get my hands on a few?


Google FX Smith Sons Cigars. It's a humble little website. Their samplers are very cheap, and free shipping to boot. They threw in four free cigars to bait me. 12 cigars for $20. If that Maduro is any indication, I've found my preferred bundle smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Ever smoke a tasty cigar and want to smoke 5 more? Yeah.

This BG Meyer Standard Issue was from the "rocket" pass. Thanks, @WNYTony - smooth as silk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MidwestToker said:


> Google FX Smith Sons Cigars. It's a humble little website. Their samplers are very cheap, and free shipping to boot. They threw in four free cigars to bait me. 12 cigars for $20. If that Maduro is any indication, I've found my preferred bundle smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RG bump for you sir. Solid info deserves a reward. Thanks brother!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Well damn, it would appear that you were the last person I gave RG to and can't again until I spred my wealth around. Hummm, who can I bump? BRB Midwest...


----------



## George007

Opus X and champagne after a long day of painting.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Tempus... Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

LeatherNeck said:


> Ain't a thing wrong with that smoke brother. One of the best budget smokes in production IMO. I'm currently out and wishing I had a few. I'm all about the good cheapo's.


I agree, I picked up a couple bundles last fall, they work for so many occasions. Bummer you don't have any stock........ for now.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I was in the mood for something sweet, this hit the spot.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrCrowley39 said:


> I agree, I picked up a couple bundles last fall, they work for so many occasions. Bummer you don't have any stock........ for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Wait, what? No sir! It was just a comment.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

My go to smoke, it pains me to only have 2 left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto Avion...dang fine cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## ivandrocco

Curly headin' and jitterbuggin'



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

ivandrocco said:


> Curly headin' and jitterbuggin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a good smoke to have on hand. Hope the day was a success


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## piken

For anyone interested Holts has sale on 10 packs Oliva mb3 robusto's $35 delivered.


----------



## scott1256ca

csk415 said:


> Raining today (hopefully no more hail) so I figured a yard gar was in order. Need to get some more cause I'll be dang if these don't get better with rest.
> 
> This was from Friday. Roof and 1 car got hit pretty darn good. Biggest was baseball size. My kid was to scared to go get one. Told her to put a helmet on.


Wow for a guy with big hands, you have really tiny feet. Nice polish on the nails.


----------



## Maxh92

Courtesy of @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Courtesy of @WNYTony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one of those last night. Great smoke.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

scott1256ca said:


> Wow for a guy with big hands, you have really tiny feet. Nice polish on the nails.


Lol.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatuaje Black Label in petite lancero


----------



## Alrightdriver

Going to see what these are all about.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> Going to see what these are all about.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It didn't add my pic so here is to second chances.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Chick Magnet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MidwestToker said:


> Google FX Smith Sons Cigars. It's a humble little website. Their samplers are very cheap, and free shipping to boot. They threw in four free cigars to bait me. 12 cigars for $20. If that Maduro is any indication, I've found my preferred bundle smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nice thing is, I live less than 3 miles from the factory. I stop in at least once a month. You should see the inner workings there, pretty amazing. I'll try to snap some pictures for ya's next time I go through the factory with Mr Smith. (I'm not related as far as I know. Lots of Smith's around here.) The 4 tobacco blend in the Smithdale Maduros is my favorite of there's. I might have to smoke one now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Reserva Regios


----------



## GOT14U

A smoke and flavor bomb here....wow...smokin like a Neanderthal cuz I'm smokin a Neanderthal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Papas Fritas









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP Mr Sam with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## blackrabbit

mrolland5500 said:


> Yellow Cake by Ezra Zion


I thought yellow cake was made by caldwell?


----------



## Kidvegas

La Galera maduro came as a hitchhiker from a forum purchase last week. It's actually a nice cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

From last night a Surrogate from @Kidvegas with a bottle of red. It was so good I didn't want to stop smoking it.


----------



## Randy956

DE Undercrown. It had a hole in it as shown in the closeup. Had to keep my thumb or finger over it to get a good draw.


----------



## Kidvegas

ELLASU said:


> From last night a Surrogate from @Kidvegas with a bottle of red. It was so good I didn't want to stop smoking it.


Glad you enjoyed it bro. I've had nothing but tighter than a gnats ass draw problems with the 2 i tried! Very cool that one smoked well for ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Kidvegas said:


> Glad you enjoyed it bro. I've had nothing but tighter than a gnats ass draw problems with the 2 i tried! Very cool that one smoked well for ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything you sent me has been enjoyable!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

blackrabbit said:


> I thought yellow cake was made by caldwell?


You are absolutely correct this is actually the chick Magnet Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> DE Undercrown. It had a hole in it as shown in the closeup. Had to keep my thumb or finger over it to get a good draw.


Next time you go grocery shopping get some pectin..I buy mine premixed. Or @curmudgeonista 's glue. I keep it handy for these situations.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Camacho shellback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Next time you go grocery shopping get some pectin..I buy mine premixed. Or @curmudgeonista 's glue. I keep it handy for these situations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Great idea! Liquid you say.. I'll do it

Ya see, I learn something new about cigars here every day!

How do you know these things?


----------



## csk415




----------



## pwaggs

Alec Bradley 
Black Market Vandal
Perfecto









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

pwaggs said:


> Alec Bradley
> Black Market Vandal
> Perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a good cigar! One of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Stogiepuffer said:


> That's a good cigar! One of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I just wish they 'd used a bigger label.:wink2:


----------



## pwaggs

Stogiepuffer said:


> That's a good cigar! One of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So I am an AB mark, however, this is my first Vandal.

I REALLY enjoyed it. I bought two for $7.00 a piece at my local wine store humi and will return and grab more.

Oh, and the noob in me thought about ten minutes about whether I should cut the end or not with my cutter. Why is this one different than any other cigar I have seen?


----------



## StillPuffin

pwaggs said:


> Alec Bradley
> Black Market Vandal
> Perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They could have made that band just a touch bigger and went full paper tubo route. 

How are those? I like most of AB but haven't pulled the trigger on any yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

StillPuffin said:


> They could have made that band just a touch bigger and went full paper tubo route.
> 
> How are those? I like most of AB but haven't pulled the trigger on any yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doh. Saw the answer to my question. That'll teach me to respond before the end of the thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina 04 unreleased

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good full smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crowned Heads Le Careme courtesy @WNYTony. My fist go at these and damn it's good. Thanks brother a very enjoyable cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 124049


Have not seen this smoke yet.



Kidvegas said:


> Crowned Heads Le Careme courtesy @WNYTony. My fist go at these and damn it's good. Thanks brother a very enjoyable cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a dang good smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm still an hour from home, so I'm enjoying a Smithdale Maduro on the way.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

Did not attach a pic, but you can google it lol. Aging Room F59 Quattro. I bought a box a month ago at this years Texas Cigar Festival and decided to light one up. My go to is New World but I think I have a second go to cigar. Very nice cigar, the only problem I see is letting them sit longer. Must not give into temptation !!!!!!!


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> I'm still an hour from home, so I'm enjoying a Smithdale Maduro on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How do you like it?
Today I ordered from them 3 sampler packs.


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> How do you like it?
> Today I ordered from them 3 sampler packs.


I live right down the street from the factory. I've been smoking these a few years now. This maduro is my daily go-to 80% of the time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Chainsaw chain broke so time to smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Chainsaw chain broke so time to smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn the luck.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Chainsaw chain broke so time to smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotta love being a man that can improvise in any and all situations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Aok give me your lunch money fresh from the B&M ... Yea I've no patience.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> Chainsaw chain broke so time to smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You broke it on purpose...


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Aok give me your lunch money fresh from the B&M ... Yea I've no patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm in the same boat with the same cigar....but it's 106 outside right now some I think I'm going to wait till it cools off a bit....enjoy yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> You broke it on purpose...


Perhaps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Nice, I'm in the same boat with the same cigar....but it's 106 outside right now some I think I'm going to wait till it cools off a bit....enjoy yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just lit it.. Tasty so far. It's monsoon season here. Hope it cools down for you soon. I think you will enjoy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Lancero


----------



## piken

RP Super Ligero


----------



## bobbya08

Warped Corto in the west Texas desert this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

AB Tempus Maduro paired with a cold Anchor Steam. One of my go-to beers but the first Tempus I've had. Nice full bodied with maybe some chocolate notes. Tough draw at first but smoking very nicely after some massaging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

lex61 said:


> AB Tempus Maduro paired with a cold Anchor Steam. One of my go-to beers but the first Tempus I've had. Nice full bodied with maybe some chocolate notes. Tough draw at first but smoking very nicely after some massaging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know the cigar, but one of my top 5 beers. May have to find one of the cigars to try now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

> Originally Posted by Randy956 View Post
> How do you like it?
> Today I ordered from them 3 sampler packs.
> I live right down the street from the factory. I've been smoking these a few years now. This maduro is my daily go-to 80% of the time.


I got a few sample packs in last weekend.

They look very promising but the tobacco is so moist they are currently not smokable.

I'm going to leave at 65 for a couple of weeks and try to dry them out slowly.

Any other ideas? When you are getting yours are you able to fire them or ?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

I know a lot of folks consider these dog rockets, but my noob palate can't find anything wrong with these.

I mean they're obviously quite mild and one-dimensional, even to me, but there's nothing offensive or objectionable about them (once again, to me, obviously.)


----------



## GOT14U

PhilB said:


> I know a lot of folks consider these dog rockets, but my noob palate can't find anything wrong with these.
> 
> I mean they're obviously quite mild and one-dimensional, even to me, but there's nothing offensive or objectionable about them (once again, to me, obviously.)


It's all about what you like, not the other guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

GOT14U said:


> It's all about what you like, not the other guy!


Well, once again, I wouldn't say it's my favourite cigar I've smoked. So far, I seem to have an affinity for maduros, so this is definitely very light-bodied, but from some of the reviews I read, I was expecting these to make me want to hurl.

Perfectly acceptable as a yard-gar, at least, to me, so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Well, photobucket seems to be on the fritz... again

Carlos Torano 1959 BFC, courtesy of @MyFatherFan, on the golf course. That was one BFC all right, but a pretty good smoke Mitch. If I was to smoke a BFC - this would be a BFC I would smoke again lol

And tonight a Roma Craft CroMagnion Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger, courtesy of @AZ330FZL Another great brother, another great cigar.

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## MyFatherFan

WNYTony said:


> Well, photobucket seems to be on the fritz... again
> 
> Carlos Torano 1959 BFC, courtesy of @MyFatherFan, on the golf course. That was one BFC all right, but a pretty good smoke Mitch. If I was to smoke a BFC - this would be a BFC I would smoke again lol
> 
> And tonight a Roma Craft CroMagnion Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger, courtesy of @AZ330FZL Another great brother, another great cigar.
> 
> Thank you gentlemen


Glad you enjoyed that BFC, but did you enjoy your round? lol

First trip to the course for me is June 3rd, eye balling that 2012 tatuaje cojonu you sent me and figured that would be fitting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

WNYTony said:


> Well, photobucket seems to be on the fritz... again
> 
> Carlos Torano 1959 BFC, courtesy of @MyFatherFan, on the golf course. That was one BFC all right, but a pretty good smoke Mitch. If I was to smoke a BFC - this would be a BFC I would smoke again lol
> 
> And tonight a Roma Craft CroMagnion Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger, courtesy of @AZ330FZL Another great brother, another great cigar.
> 
> Thank you gentlemen


You are very welcome. Hope it treated you well, one of my favorites these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

piken said:


> I got a few sample packs in last weekend.
> 
> They look very promising but the tobacco is so moist they are currently not smokable.
> 
> I'm going to leave at 65 for a couple of weeks and try to dry them out slowly.
> 
> Any other ideas? When you are getting yours are you able to fire them or ?


I rotate my stash, so the ones I smoke I've had for 3-4 months. A month or two is usually ok for those though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Steel, I've had better from Espinosa,


----------



## Kidvegas

La Aurora 1495 from a box split with @Ranger0282. This needs a bit more rest IMO but the construction is spot on. Great doing business with you Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

piken said:


> I got a few sample packs in last weekend.
> 
> They look very promising but the tobacco is so moist they are currently not smokable.
> 
> I'm going to leave at 65 for a couple of weeks and try to dry them out slowly.
> 
> Any other ideas? When you are getting yours are you able to fire them or ?


Yesterday is when I placed the order. I assumed that I'd have to let them rest for a while. 
I don't know when I'll get them because I don't have shipping confirmation yet. I'm eager to try them. How to they smell? Construction?


----------



## StillPuffin

Solid T52. 2 months and it's finally rested enough to shed excess moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ahh yes never lets me down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

Saw a PG Gourmet Series sitting in a local B&M. A great change of pace cigar.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Morning Coffee out on the deck waiting for the AC tech to come and fix my AC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Matilde









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## scott1256ca

aging room quattro f55 I got from the WTS section. Not sure of the time. Was a decent smoke. I can see why people like them, but not really what I'm after.
Usually I smoke one on Wed. but yesterday was rainy and as windy as we've seen in years. Lots of deadfall. All these pics were taken within a couple of minutes of each other.


----------



## JtAv8tor

This little thing packs some flavor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

This thread alone is enough to give you a severe case of cigar acquisition syndrome

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

La Colmena










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Smoking this on a rainy, gloomy Bronx evening.


----------



## PhilB

JtAv8tor said:


> Ahh yes never lets me down.


What is that for those of us who don't know?


----------



## JtAv8tor

PhilB said:


> What is that for those of us who don't know?


Tatuaje black label petite robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Illusione 888 maduro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Not sure if you can make it out but there is a clear tunnel through the cigar to the beetle hole. Tastes like chicken...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spent the day dealing with an exceptionally demanding client.
I need some me time,


----------



## Kidvegas

Well, it's finally happened! Totally forgot i had this 5pk of Fallen Angel's tucked away since OCT 2016. Saw them peeking out beneath another box at the bottom of the cooler. Always thought it was a silly notion, how one could forget Cigar purchases. Needless to say i no longer consider it silly, just a reality..lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Chainsaw fixed, fallen tree turned to firewood, and another Tat black for a reward.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Well, it's finally happened! Totally forgot i had this 5pk of Fallen Angel's tucked away since OCT 2016. Saw them peeking out beneath another box at the bottom of the cooler. Always thought it was a silly notion, how one could forget Cigar purchases. Needless to say i no longer consider it silly, just a reality..lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"It happens" Forest Gump


----------



## NightFish

Oliva O this afternoon. Robusto. Three months rest at 65%. 
Didn't enjoy it at all. Wished it was done before the last third. 
Tried to tough it out and wait for the sweet spot but gave up and chucked it with about a third to go.
Construction and burn was flawless. Taste was spicy in the first inch and then went to nothing but sharp tobacco.
I guess I like more smooth, sweet, creamy, and mellow flavors.
Not sure if I should rest the others a while longer and try 'em again or rocket launch 'em.

Smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms my pipe while I type this. Much more my style...


----------



## BillH

I've been spoiling myself again. The people that say it has an espresso flavor aren't crazy.. I can confirm it:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

BillH said:


> I've been spoiling myself again. The people that say it has an espresso flavor aren't crazy.. I can confirm it:grin2:


One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Big Papi


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Camacho Trip Mad Corona. I fell in love with this cigar from my B&M a few months ago and jumped on 2 10ers from CPage. Smoked one at a month in and it was nasty and burned a hole right through the center. Lit this one up @ 2 months today and smoked it to the nub with all that sweet syrupyness. Definitely improving and I'm sure they will continue to get better but I am definitely liking these right now.


----------



## BillH

@bobbya08 Ach, I saw the pig vitola in the shop today sittin next to the robustos.. I wanted to get it too and looking back, I probably should've. Instead I bought a tatuaje tattoo


----------



## ebnash

Gummy Jones said:


> Not sure if you can make it out but there is a clear tunnel through the cigar to the beetle hole. Tastes like chicken...


The other white meat...


----------



## bobbya08

BillH said:


> @bobbya08 Ach, I saw the pig vitola in the shop today sittin next to the robustos.. I wanted to get it too and looking back, I probably should've. Instead I bought a tatuaje tattoo


You should grab one next time. I like them. A lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hanging at the B&M with the horses









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lroy76

Caldwell Savage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Samcro by Black Crown


----------



## csk415




----------



## WABOOM

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## piken

Famous Baptiste by oliva - Toro. In my quest to smoke everything made by Oliva.

Always seems like I'm getting more then I paid for when smoking Oliva. This comes in
right at $4 and is no exception. I'll be getting more of these too. Minus another 15% puff discount too = $3.40


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


I was just looking at this and wondering if they were good. What says you?
http://www.cigarpage.com/samplers/joya-de-nicaragua-antano-dark-corojo-box-5-1.html


----------



## GOT14U

Man these damn things are good...nice call by my buddy. Un #FACn real Hanging at Fine Ash Cigars and smokin! Whatever you need they got!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> I was just looking at this and wondering if they were good. What says you?
> http://www.cigarpage.com/samplers/joya-de-nicaragua-antano-dark-corojo-box-5-1.html


Buy some. They are excellent. I promise.


----------



## piken

Randy956 said:


> Yesterday is when I placed the order. I assumed that I'd have to let them rest for a while.
> I don't know when I'll get them because I don't have shipping confirmation yet. I'm eager to try them. How to they smell? Construction?


You'll get them fast, sends USPS only couple days.

Going to have to let dry out. Keeping in perspective that it's a dollar stick it looks great. I've been trying to
find a decent short lunch time stick and I think this might fit the bill just have to find the one I like and get a box.

I would like to support these guys too.

I've cut the caps off a few in hopes to acclimate a little quicker.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Buy some. They are excellent. I promise.


Yes sir.


----------



## Alrightdriver

A first for me.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> A first for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nothing like the first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> Nothing like the first!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time I smoked a Diesel it kicked me in the heart, brain, nervous system, stomach, and ass. It was awesome.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> First time I smoked a Diesel it kicked me in the heart, brain, nervous system, stomach, and ass.


Well we shall see. I just ate and am drinking blue moon. Guess I'll get to find out how much i really am friends with nicotine. Still in the first third and enjoying it so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MyFatherFan said:


> Glad you enjoyed that BFC, but did you enjoy your round? lol
> 
> First trip to the course for me is June 3rd, eye balling that 2012 tatuaje cojonu you sent me and figured that would be fitting.


Round was ok, could have been better if I could have made a few putts. Came to the conclusion that I need more practice so I'm off this weekend on a 4 day mini golf trip. Packed up a little over 30 smokes - hope that will be enough ! That Tat will make for a nice day on the course - sometimes the only good thing about it is the cigar.......



GOT14U said:


> Hanging at the B&M with the horses


How was that Mule Kick ? Just got my box in last week and giving them a few days before I break down.

Murcias Especial Corona over here tonight


----------



## MidwestToker

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. One of my standbys. Sweet and woody.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

It's a beautiful evening, the missus isn't feeling well and is laying down and I want to stay outside a bit longer than usual.

This has been in the humidor two weeks, time to try one for the first time.


----------



## GOT14U

I bought a box after smokin one. I'm no pro but that's a damn good stick if yeah ask me


WNYTony said:


> How was that Mule Kick ? Just got my box in last week and giving them a few days before I break down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot23 and a cup of Kona to start the morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

Unholy Cocktail to get this dreary day rolling. TGIF fellas here's to a long weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot23 and a cup of Kona to start the morning,
> 
> View attachment 124441


Beautiful combo there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Friday done right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Illusione 88 last night.


----------



## awk6898

Great little morning smoke.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Perla del mar & Peet's MD blend. First try and I like alot. Anyone here with experience with this line?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hot damn, if you have a chance to get one of these I highly suggest it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

I have not had one of these in over a year. Grabbed one for $5 yesterday at a local liquor store humi.

Chateau Fuente King B









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Hot damn, if you have a chance to get one of these I highly suggest it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the original! Definitely will keep my eyes peeled for those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Love the original! Definitely will keep my eyes peeled for those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I ended up grabbing a box haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I ended up grabbing a box haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why am i not surprised ..lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Why am i not surprised ..lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20% off at my local today for 57th anniversary got that and a box of MF Judge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Happy Friday folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

AB 2nd robusto with nearly a year of rest for lunch dessert. There is such a thing ya know.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 124554


Those are delicious.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

One of my curious bundle buys at a local Smokin Joes B&M from about 8 months ago. The Honduras tag says hand made in Santa Rosa de Copan. So it's either a Flor de Copan or an SLR Reserva. Definitely tastes and looks like the SLRs I have. Great buy at half the price without bands or box.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> One of my curious bundle buys at a local Smokin Joes B&M from about 8 months ago. The Honduras tag says hand made in Santa Rosa de Copan. So it's either a Flor de Copan or an SLR Reserva. Definitely tastes and looks like the SLRs I have. Great buy at half the price without bands or box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Pretty impressed with this stick's construction and flavor at <$2.50/stick. Holding dern near a 3" ash.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Camacho Connie Robusto received from @Fusion during the Blind PIF Reunion #2

Only gave it a month but it was very enjoyable. Honey like sweetness and some cinnamon towards the end.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Camacho Connie Robusto received from @Fusion during the Blind PIF Reunion #2
> 
> Only gave it a month but it was very enjoyable. Honey like sweetness and some cinnamon towards the end.


I think the dog wants one too! Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

My first today was a Camacho Triple Maduro. Closing out the evening with Blackberry wine & Liga #9 while grilling 3" thick filets!!! The Landshark in the back is for the wife.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My favorite RP.. And I've no idea why all my pics come out sideways lol









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## prophoto25

montecristo no 2 habana









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## piken

Cain Maduro Nicaragua


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WABOOM

I'm up at the lake for the weekend and only brought one fuente in my jar, had to switch to a stronger smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

This Friday brought to me by @Mario D 
Great stick buddy - where you been ? Did you get married already ? LOL


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell funfetti. Sweet and tasty, a decent kick to it, and good to the last puff.


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Cameroon in Churchill. I received this from some one on here - I can't remember from whom to save my life, though. Great smoke so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You always smoking something interesting I've never seen. What is that called?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> You always smoking something interesting I've never seen. What is that called?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's called La Barba it's a boutique brand I get from the Underground Cigar Shop In Texas and it's delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> It's called La Barba it's a boutique brand I get from the Underground Cigar Shop In Texas and it's delicious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I love the band on that thing. It implies a bit of a kick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks for the info. I love the band on that thing. It implies a bit of a kick.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yes definitely Full Bodied Medium to full Strength little pepper cocoa cedar and a slight woodsy taste midway it kicks up to full strength

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes definitely Full Bodied Medium to full Strength little pepper cocoa cedar and a slight woodsy taste midway it kicks up to full strength
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect. That is exactly what i wanted to hear.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes definitely Full Bodied Medium to full Strength little pepper cocoa cedar and a slight woodsy taste midway it kicks up to full strength
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grabbed a couple yesterday and can't wait try try them out. Sounds good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I grabbed a couple yesterday and can't wait try try them out. Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be impressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Alrightdriver said:


> My favorite RP.. And I've no idea why all my pics come out sideways lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thinking about trying these, what are your impressions on flavor profile, or what sticks would you compare them to? Thanks...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

frankie100 said:


> Thinking about trying these, what are your impressions on flavor profile, or what sticks would you compare them to? Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In all truth I don't really have the ability too pick out specific flavors in general. I will say it's got a sweetness to it in the finish. If i had too pick a specific flavor for it I'd say chocolate/coffeeish. It's very full in flavor to my limited palate That I've trashed with more cigs than a rjr warehouse. I've smoked around 6 of them at this point and I've smoked them all till they were uncomfortable at best to keep holding. If you like a maduro I don't think you can go wrong. Got the first one based on Ca's giving them number 2 in 2016 and the guy in the shops suggestion. Depending on the size they have them between 8-9 bucks each. Bit expensive for an everyday but well worth it after a good steak dinner with time to relax. As for a comparison I'm not really sure. Perhaps Olivia v melanio of similar size, but i base that in the sweetness in the finish only. If you want my verdict I say go for it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Headley Grange courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost. First go at one of these we'll see how it goes!

Thanks Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdLA with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## quesquared

I haven't lit up 1 today yet, but this was last nights stick with the usual ton of smoke from drew estate cigars. New member here and glad to meet everyone.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Savage Saturday! Good morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

With coffee


----------



## Kidvegas

My 3rd try at these Crux Passport's. The first 2 really pissed me off with terrible draw problems and i commented of my displeasure. I've noticed a few Brothers lately trying them and enjoying the experience. So i figured what the hell.

My thoughts are the fist 2 had bad construction issues while #3 is performing flawlessly. Medium strength with a lot of leather no spice at all. The leather is very sweet almost reminds me of the caramel chunks that come in ice cream. Not a knock your socks offs cigar that many of us are after but, all around a fine smoke when construction issues don't take away from the experience!

Final 3rd ramped up in power med/full and some spice hit the scene, caramel and leather still noticeable 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Seconds anyone? Gotta get it in before the heat. The FACn Fables are so good I gotta have the "skullopion" my boy made guard it. Definitely one of my favs! If you haven't tried them your missing out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Friday evening smoke


----------



## Fusion

Needs some rest, tough draw


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora Corojo, corona. These are a wonderful NC.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy the beach.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Island of LoS Rogues.... Memorial day weekend...









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Lycus said:


> Island of LoS Rogues.... Memorial day weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


Wrong section. It is advisable not to violate the rules.


----------



## Lycus

WABOOM said:


> Wrong section. It is advisable not to violate the rules.


Gracias

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cant go wrong with that Tat. I envy you right now. Gulf shores area?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Cant go wrong with that Tat. I envy you right now. Gulf shores area?


Indeed Santa Rosa beach, first trip of the summer to the beach house, surprisingly no maintenance issues to fix so I can enjoy the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf,


----------



## Maxh92

JtAv8tor said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smoked one of those the other day. Great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

JtAv8tor said:


> Indeed Santa Rosa beach, first trip of the summer to the beach house, surprisingly no maintenance issues to fix so I can enjoy the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The only think better than the beach....is a cigar on the beach.:smile2:


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Indeed Santa Rosa beach, first trip of the summer to the beach house, surprisingly no maintenance issues to fix so I can enjoy the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beach house!!! Now your just rubbing it in. One of these days (when I get these kids out on there own) the wife and I plan to get closer to the coast. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Beach house!!! Now your just rubbing it in. One of these days (when I get these kids out on there own) the wife and I plan to get closer to the coast. Enjoy the weekend.


On their own...lol

Then you won't wanna leave the grandbabies..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> On their own...lol
> 
> Then you won't wanna leave the grandbabies..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the degrees my girls want to go after will require them to look in larger cities. This area is great for raising a family and getting started on a college education, but terrible for the 18-20 somethings to enjoy. There is nothing to do. My oldest will finish college here since they have what she is going after, my youngest (will be a HS sr) will have to finish her degree elsewhere. Trust me I am glad they don't want to stay. It means I wont have to.

Sorry thread got off track.


----------



## msmith1986

Liga Papa Frita. I tried one in Feb and was not impressed. 3 months rest helped. This one is pretty good. The Brazilian wrapper rounds it out nicely. I hope the rest I have are this enjoyable for a short/short smoke as they are.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Round 2 today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Living the dream buddy. I guess I could go outside and stick my feet in the sand here but who wants to do that in the desert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Didn't know about these until I saw a post from @Cigary, (can't remember which thread). So I thought I would pick a few up. What a fantastic smoke. Thanks for your little gems of wisdom Gary. Anytime you want to recommend a smoke, fire away.:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Living the dream buddy. I guess I could go outside and stick my feet in the sand here but who wants to do that in the desert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I burn in 20 minutes and would much rather be in the mountains or on the lake, but my girls love the beach so that is what they get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Honestly I burn in 20 minutes and would much rather be in the mountains or on the lake, but my girls love the beach so that is what they get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We are going in July, I can't wait. I love waking up early and sitting out on the deck in the mornings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Thanks to @Navistar


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> LFD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have yet to try this LFD. How is it compared to the other LFD smokes?


----------



## Fusion

Had to go back to my local lounge and buy more of these, what a nice smoke for $4, these are the Maduro Lonsdale.


----------



## Cigary

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Didn't know about these until I saw a post from @Cigary, (can't remember which thread). So I thought I would pick a few up. What a fantastic smoke. Thanks for your little gems of wisdom Gary. Anytime you want to recommend a smoke, fire away.:vs_cool:


It's a fantastic cigar...borders the flavor of a CC and at a price point that is very good. I usually will tell others until the price point moves up and then I STFU....I'm stingy that way.:vs_cool:


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Laguito, with thanks to @Mario D



Banker Annuity courtesy of @acitalianman13


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Missed Fuente Friday so I'm giving it a go on my drive home from work. This app always turns my pics sideways lol









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I have yet to try this LFD. How is it compared to the other LFD smokes?


It's pretty darn good leathery creamy earth there's almost a hint of cinnamon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Regius Maduro sitting about 3 months. Very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

JC the cuban roller hand rolled cigar out of St. Augustine fla. For the evening.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

The rain started and interfered with some concrete work and puffing outside. These are pretty good.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Love those.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm with you brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Schizo Maduro. Made by Asylum, with a blend of their "leftover" short and long fillers. I bought these on a whim and I gotta say, so far so good. These are big-ass cigars, but perfect for yard work, etc. Tough to beat @ $2 a stick.


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell Last Tsar








@Sprouthog whatcha think of those La Caréme?
I have a handful napping for a few more months.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carnavale,


----------



## MidwestToker

Aurora 107 Natural in lancero from 2014. Absolutely amazing. Flavor bomb.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Going to try this cheapie after dinner. I got it 3 weeks ago on a whim. So far, the Don Tomas Maduro was OK, the Classic was pretty meh, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Alrightdriver

A first for me.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

My Father Flor de Las Antillas


----------



## JtAv8tor

One more for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying this stick tonight. One of those you don't want to end!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Forgot to add my morning smoke and cup of coffee for today.

Oliva series O - holts has on sale. Box of 20 toros +Oliva ball cap + free shipping for $64.95


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> Going to try this cheapie after dinner. I got it 3 weeks ago on a whim. So far, the Don Tomas Maduro was OK, the Classic was pretty meh, let's see how this goes.


The first few draws so far, I must say: Very underwhelming. I had something really good last night, so perhaps it recalibrated my meter...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

With by brother on the balcony Man o War Ruination for me and Bait Fish for him. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Today


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> The first few draws so far, I must say: Very underwhelming. I had something really good last night, so perhaps it recalibrated my meter...


But at least I have a fur-baby hanging out with me.


----------



## Sprouthog

Rondo said:


> Caldwell Last Tsar
> 
> View attachment 124961
> 
> 
> @*Sprouthog* whatcha think of those La Caréme?
> I have a handful napping for a few more months.


8 months rest has smoothed out and blended the flavors nicely. Black pepper, baker's chocolate, cedar, creamy, chewy smoke. None of the flavors overwhelms any of the others. Its become a very nice smoke. Slightly uneven burn but straighten out without touch up. Definitely better with age.


----------



## scott1256ca

Ashton Spellbound. Good cigar. A little over 3 mo. rest. Mine was fine. My buddies cigar is in the 2nd pic. I felt pretty bad because I supplied both and he got the one with the shi**y wrapper. I actually had a look at both of them and the one I kept for myself was the one I though most likely to have issues. They are a fairly expensive smoke to have this kind of a problem. That kind of pisses me off. He enjoyed it, but it could have been so much better for him.


----------



## themischman

Last one on this fine evening.


----------



## Alrightdriver

themischman said:


> Last one on this fine evening.


That stick is huge!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

6x52. I just have small hands.


----------



## Alrightdriver

themischman said:


> 6x52. I just have small hands.


Lol. Still a good hour or so of enjoyment. Never seen that particular type before.. But I'm also a newb lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## Alrightdriver

themischman said:


> Tatuaje TAA 2014. Limited yearly release. Very good. The 2016 are smoking great too and they're still available.


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

themischman said:


> Last one on this fine evening.


I have seen several posts where people say how good the 14 was. I have had the 16 and it was very good IMO.



themischman said:


> 6x52. I just have small hands.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father #3 with a cup of Guatemala Antigua this fine morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

Mighty fine Amazon Basin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Starting out the day with a Tat black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Good morning to all.


----------



## piken

How did this get in my humi? Found in the bottom of the pile. Not so bad for breakfast,
pairing nicely with my Red Bull


----------



## JtAv8tor

Day two, sunburnt so it's an easy excuse to stay in the shade and smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Tempus.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Black Pearl Cobre from 2012 a buy here off @CigarMike great lightish morning smoke


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras 2016. Excellent stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Year of the Rat









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

WitchDoktor for the afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

corona


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's a hot muggy day! After a morning trip to Costco and a B&M, it's time to relax and find some racing to stream.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Guaimaro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Those are really good.


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## knilas

Shark!!! Thanks @Rondo










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LFD TAA courtesy @SoCal Gunner from the Blind Pif Reunion! Been eyeballing this since it arrived and figured today's good as any to set it ablaze.

Great cigar, thanks bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

A beautiful view and smoke....









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Classic Covers 2015,


----------



## WABOOM

Latitude Zero, robusto.


----------



## Kyle Nugent

Tried something new and it's safe to say it's not my thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

This guy's been lost in the humi for a year and a half.


----------



## WABOOM

Kyle Nugent said:


> Tried something new and it's safe to say it's not my thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you know!


----------



## Kyle Nugent

WABOOM said:


> Now you know!


I tried an acid kuba kuba before and this was definitely better, but still not for me. So had to light this up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

With a glass of Glenfiddich 12 year.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Indian Motorcyle cigar


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

AF Hemingway Classic Natural and CLE Prieto Toro at my local lounge while watching the Giants slaughter the Braves this afternoon.


----------



## MyFatherFan

LP Dirty Rat compliments of @Mounivong . Thanks Daniel, it was a treat!

**Sorry, no cigar P0rN**


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

double perfecto


----------



## quesquared

Undercrown for the night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice!


It's been one hell of a smoke. Defiantly need to try one if you haven't.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> It's been one hell of a smoke. Defiantly need to try one if you haven't.


Will do!


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Well AZ summer Temps kicking up, had to move my smoking spot, the man cave (garage) was getting 
Pretty hot. I have 4 Lounges close by, 1 just a mile away, but I just don't want to go anywhere,so....

My truck is my new spot. Air, leather seats, music, WiFi, cup holders.

Don't really mind heat that much but I belive changes the flavors.

Did some informal testing today. Moving to AC dropped the temps on my smokes
by more then 20 degrees at head and cap.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Sitting outside with my last Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto.


----------



## WABOOM

churchhill at the fire


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Padilla and Peet's MD blend.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Randy956

Morning coffee and an 88

(Hope the pix uploads from my iPad)


----------



## GOT14U

piken said:


> Well AZ summer Temps kicking up, had to move my smoking spot, the man cave (garage) was getting
> 
> Pretty hot. I have 4 Lounges close by, 1 just a mile away, but I just don't want to go anywhere,so....
> 
> My truck is my new spot. Air, leather seats, music, WiFi, cup holders.
> 
> Don't really mind heat that much but I belive changes the flavors.
> 
> Did some informal testing today. Moving to AC dropped the temps on my smokes
> 
> by more then 20 degrees at head and cap.


The struggle is real here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nice and cool at 6am. Hangin with the birds! Seeing what all the fuss is about these pigs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Happy Memorial Day folks


----------



## quesquared

Light start to this Monte Monday Morning. Salute to those we lost. #freedomaintfree









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Have a wonderful day all...









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Felt like a perfect day for the good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Something Special today


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## StillPuffin

Warped Flor Del Valle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro


----------



## GOT14U

Supervising the pool construction today! Had to look like a boss so a cigar was in order. These never disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Padilla 1932 Black label toro. This is a really good smoke. I quite like the flavor even though it is hard to describe.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Black Noella


----------



## Fusion

themischman said:


> Black Noella


That looks delicious, what is it?


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's a Family Day!


----------



## Kyle Nugent

A lot on my mind these days. Time to sit back and relax try to get my mind off life before I head into work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kyle Nugent said:


> A lot on my mind these days. Time to sit back and relax try to get my mind off life before I head into work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there brother, I may not know much but I do know that life will get different if you let it!


----------



## triplezero24

FFOX Toro (can't recall whatever name they gave it). Still not sure why people are all over these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

triplezero24 said:


> FFOX Toro (can't recall whatever name they gave it). Still not sure why people are all over these.


What year is it? 
My opinion is that most Fuente's need a lot of rest to develop.


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOD bless America


----------



## triplezero24

OneStrangeOne said:


> What year is it?
> My opinion is that most Fuente's need a lot of rest to develop.


2009. I've had my share of Opus, and for me the smaller the vitola the better they are. I do like the xxx, and the PC size they have. Just for some reason I've never been too impressed with the larger ones.


----------



## Regiampiero

Haven't had any internet for the last few days with being at the cottage so here is the log. 






Glad to see all my fellow botl lighting lots of good sticks in memory of the all the men and women whom have made the ultimate sacrifice. Happy memorial to you all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Blind Man Bluff


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Surrogates Tramp Stamp this morning. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

My first Dirty Rat.....


----------



## 59smokes

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 with a Firestone IPA


----------



## LeatherNeck

Not really a fan of Connecticut wrappers, but this came in the sampler I picked up around Christmas time 2016. It's an AJ creation so it can't be too bad, right? Ave Maria Immaculata in Morning Star. Let's see those first impressions....

PS, don't mind the box. It's and old Villiger Elite box that I keep my gadgets in. (Villiger is made by PDR)


----------



## GOT14U

droy1958 said:


> My first Dirty Rat.....


How close is that to a UF13?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Man Bluff


Man I just got one of these also, what's your thoughts on them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

GOT14U said:


> How close is that to a UF13?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one before.....


----------



## ivandrocco

@ADRUNKK quality time with uncle lee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke is a MF Reloba with a 2014 box date, very nice


----------



## GOT14U

droy1958 said:


> Never had one before.....


For me it beat the T52 I had but I sure don't see the UF13 much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Man I just got one of these also, what's your thoughts on them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smokes not real complex yet flavorful black pepper not over powering cedar hint of cocoa medium body medium strength first half ramps up a little after the first half

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....

It's like Déjà vu all over again. Ditto the same cigar.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Last year's home rolls.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

To those that served and those that continue to do so.

CAO "America"


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Great smokes not real complex yet flavorful black pepper not over powering cedar hint of cocoa medium body medium strength first half ramps up a little after the first half
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

After dinner Perdomo


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Good to know. Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## GOT14U

droy1958 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


Aren't those great for their price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle and Diplomatico

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

themischman said:


> Pre-release La Imperiosa


Like much of what they put out - how's this one?


----------



## droy1958

GOT14U said:


> For me it beat the T52 I had but I sure don't see the UF13 much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I'm having a Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto right now. I can pick these up on Cbid for $20 a ten pack, which isn't far away from the price of a single Drew Estate Unico Series cigar. I'd take 2-3 Bueso cigars for a Rat, UF 13 or whatever any day. Not to say they're bad, just priced a bit too steep for something that doesn't have titz and azz on it......


----------



## Regiampiero

Capping off the night with a nice stick.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

GOT14U said:


> Aren't those great for their price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price really is fantastic, but the cigar stands on its own prices being damned. Just a hell of a cigar......


----------



## WABOOM

LGC Wavell Maduro, robusto


----------



## droy1958

SoCal Gunner said:


> To those that served and those that continue to do so.
> 
> CAO "America"


My glass is lifted for my father, and now for my grandson. God Bless the USA!.....


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## Cibao Valley

San Cristobal


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## quesquared

Night stick


----------



## piken

RP Twentieth


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

Possibly the last one today.....possibly not!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 125465


Thoughts Nathan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Kristania Maduro. Larger rg cigar... but good chocolate, earth and spice coming through. Would be interested to try this one in robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thoughts Nathan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It fairly complex, I'm getting some leather, pepper, cedar, a light spice and nuttyness maybe cashew. Very good construction and burn, body is a light medium, full flavored, on the final third now and I would definitely call it creamy. Really good smoke output.


----------



## PhilB

Time to try my first Padrón, a 3000.


----------



## Bird-Dog

OneStrangeOne said:


> It fairly complex, I'm getting some leather, pepper, cedar, a light spice and nuttyness maybe cashew. Very good construction and burn, body is a light medium, full flavored, on the final third now and I would definitely call it creamy. Really good smoke output.


Nice! I've got one gifted to me by Island Jim Robinson himself I've been sitting on for almost a year. Super nice guy. He let me set-up a table in his booth at IPCPR last year to show my Modus Cigar Tools. I'll have to dig out that cigar and smoke it soon.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Here's Island Jim at one of the first events I met him at, along with the owners of Catelli Cigars...









Looks just the same in real life as he does on the cigar band, huh?


----------



## frankie100

csk415 said:


>


I love those sticks!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

curmudgeonista said:


> Nice! I've got one gifted to me by Island Jim Robinson himself I've been sitting on for almost a year. Super nice guy. He let me set-up a table in his booth at IPCPR last year to show my Modus Cigar Tools. I'll have to dig out that cigar and smoke it soon.


Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## Bird-Dog

themischman said:


> You make the Modus? Very cool looking cigar gadget.


Yep, my company and my own design. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> Time to try my first Padrón, a 3000.


I smoke really slowly (lit it just after I posted. Check the timestamps.) First cigar I didn't have to re-light or touch up even once. Impressive. Also the first where I had to stick a match in to smoke because I wanted to keep going.


----------



## Hayden

Today, I began my day with Dominican cigar C.A.O. Moontrance. The taste was really mild and it is a perfect cigar to start a day.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ave Maria

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Back to the grind Tat black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Back to the grind Tat black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You and your Tats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> You and your Tats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes the world go round

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Going to be a busy day. Getting it going with a JdN 45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

A gift from @Humphrey's Ghost . Smoked great even in a decent breeze and high humidity outside. Thanks brother!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You plan on picking up any of the new Ezra Zion cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Afternoon delight









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> You plan on picking up any of the new Ezra Zion cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the Raven: Nevermore yes I did pull the trigger this morning it's a collaboration with Black Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> On the Raven: Nevermore yes I did pull the trigger this morning it's a collaboration with Black Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. I thought about getting some but I've spent a small fortune on CC's the last 2 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mrolland5500 said:


> On the Raven: Nevermore yes I did pull the trigger this morning it's a collaboration with Black Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pulled the trigger on the first batch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sweet. I thought about getting some but I've spent a small fortune on CC's the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to worry I've got you brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

CAO Amazon Basin. I think these are fabulous. I don't really get pepper in it, but more like sweet baking spices and an almost effervescent quality at times to the smoke. Also cocoa and sweet coffee notes.


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Not to worry I've got you brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be back home in 11 more days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I will be back home in 11 more days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no there's a package that arrives there Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC from June 2015,


----------



## Fusion

From my celebratory cc this morning back to basics with my go-to el cheapo, still like them.


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh no there's a package that arrives there Thursday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries my wife is there, she will take care of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> No worries my wife is there, she will take care of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whew ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> No worries my wife is there, she will take care of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The latest Ezra Zion sticks should be here this week sometime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I will be back home in 11 more days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for doing the countdown for me....

Back to your regular scheduled programming now.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Watch out @bobbya08 the dark Helmut has it In for you lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Watch out @bobbya08 the dark Helmut has it In for you lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm not too concerned with him lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje j21.... wow good! Courtesy @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD Cabinet #5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Perdomo amber. Started out a little too peppery for me, but I'm not a pepper fan. Then rounded into a decent smoke. Bit of sweetness there. Not too much nic, but more than I expected. You'd think I'd learn that a carrot and a can of soup is not enough lunch, especially after no breakfast, if you plan on smoking a cigar for more than 1 1/2 hrs.

-------------------------
Why can I never add pics here unless they are attachments? It always complains about > 300k characters even if the pic is smaller. I have to add them as attachments.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje j21.... wow good! Courtesy @JtAv8tor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed let me know if you want more ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Punch for dessert









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @curmudgeonista


----------



## themischman

[Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I cant follow the nomenclature, but @JtAv8tor marked this Tatuaje Reserva J21. Blown away by the pre light flavor already.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> I cant follow the nomenclature, but @JtAv8tor marked this Tatuaje Reserva J21. Blown away by the pre light flavor already.


That it is a J21 and the last batch that that one came from is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## steve2jenny

The big one tonight. New World Brute 6X66


----------



## Alrightdriver

From my contest win. Thanks @UBC03









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje j21.... wow good! Courtesy @JtAv8tor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick.


----------



## csk415

Looking for a smoke and what did I see??










Hope gets a little looser as it goes. Tight draw right now.


----------



## mrolland5500

This is a great freaking stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I finally gave in and smoked a nub. It's all @Rondo 's fault.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> I finally gave in and smoked a nub. It's all @Rondo 's fault.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nubs aren't to bad. Cameroon and Habano are the only nubs I like.


----------



## msmith1986

Carolina Black Reserve double ligero Churchill. My favorite B&M gave it to me this afternoon when I stopped in for a sweet tea. That's right, I go to my favorite B&M instead of the gas station for a drink. Anyway, they said it's a unbanded factory second and they sell them around $2/stick. It isn't bad so far. It doesn't really knock my socks off though either, but pretty good for that price range. I'll probably need something better later tonight.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje HCS Robusto - so very good


----------



## GOT14U

A quickie tonight watching the little ones swim! Genesis Project









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Padron 5000 Maduro. Really enjoyed this one right down to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Onyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Man O War Dark Horse early morning 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

killer Bee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra this morning,


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21 for the drive in this morning, been craving one since last night....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> killer Bee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts! I got one that keeps buzzing when i open the cooler!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ramon Bueso the Project. Courtesy @ELLASU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Thoughts! I got one that keeps buzzing when i open the cooler!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are great smokes oily full-bodied full strength black pepper not a pepper bomb earthy caramel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Onyx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like them? My business partner says their good, but rarely smokes and is not one to describe a cigar. I noticed a local B&M has them $4-$7/stick depending on size, I might have to pick up a fiver now that you enticed me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> killer Bee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You always seem to be smoking interesting things. Don't think I'm not taking notes. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You always seem to be smoking interesting things. Don't think I'm not taking notes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I implore you to look at small boutique brands like Black Label Ezra Zion etc in the 3plus yrs of small batch boutiques I haven't had a bad stick yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> How do you like them? My business partner says their good, but rarely smokes and is not one to describe a cigar. I noticed a local B&M has them $4-$7/stick depending on size, I might have to pick up a fiver now that you enticed me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good quality stick. Pepper on the retro med/full strength and full bodied, nice leather finish! They need some good resting time to really shine though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> These are great smokes oily full-bodied full strength black pepper not a pepper bomb earthy caramel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Good quality stick. Pepper on the retro med/full strength and full bodied, nice leather finish! They need some good resting time to really shine though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I like to hear. Right up my alley.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Sounds like a winner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Good quality stick. Pepper on the retro med/full strength and full bodied, nice leather finish! They need some good resting time to really shine though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta try 1 of these as well as the bee that @mrolland5500 had...come to think of it every damn time I look here I see some tasty looking stick that I gotta try, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

A lil boneshaker for the afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tried one of these little fellows today, tight draw, need some time i guess.


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> Tried one of these little fellows today, tight draw, need some time i guess.


Don't know if the size has something to do with it but smaller stick draws always seen a little tight to me. Haven't tried the LGC in that size. How was it?


----------



## Fusion

csk415 said:


> Don't know if the size has something to do with it but smaller stick draws always seen a little tight to me. Haven't tried the LGC in that size. How was it?


It was ok, the real tight draw spoiled it and i tossed it, thought i was getting a good 1 because of the nice yellow cellophane, Put the rest in my frigadore with the tin lid open and ill re-try in a few weeks.


----------



## Rondo

LFD Dbl Lig Lance


----------



## droy1958

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro. Thanks @Old Smokey!....


----------



## Sprouthog

Homeroll









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sprouthog said:


> Homeroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, impressed, looks delightful


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> LFD Dbl Lig Lance
> 
> View attachment 126017


With a double rainbow which you failed to mention.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sprouthog said:


> Homeroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking stick brother! You sell yourself short. If it smokes as good as it looks, we're in business!


----------



## msmith1986

Sprouthog said:


> Homeroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks beauteous! The dozen or two I've rolled never looked that good. One of these days I'll make time for another go at it with local leaf around here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Kristania Maduro. Larger rg cigar... but good chocolate, earth and spice coming through. Would be interested to try this one in robusto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like the chocolate profile, try their Brittania line. The description doesn't say anything about chocolate, but it sure did to me?....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Regius Seleccion Orchant,


----------



## Fusion

This was gifted in a PIF by @MyFatherFan, date sticker 6/15, all i can say is i wish it was a Novel and not a Short Story:grin2: Delightful, thank you Mitch


----------



## msmith1986

B&M freebie of the day. Cuban Rejects natural. (I usually get better freebies when I bring them rum samples from my most popular custom barrels.) Fairly loose lumpy roll. Burn is fairly even so far, but the flavor is pretty unimpressive. I'll see what happens on this hour drive home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Marblehouse


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AF Short Story Maduro


----------



## Maxh92

Tatuaje Verocú tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> killer Bee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI, SBC just got in some of the Green Hornet Killer Bees.


----------



## quesquared

The Night stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Since @mrolland5500 enjoyed his Black Works Studio "Killer Bee" so much, i needed give one a shot.







You wasn't lying this is a nice cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

These sticks never stop impressing me. I know I'm knew but damn they are tasty. Fable for the evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

ebnash said:


> Marblehouse


How are those?

Today I tried the AB Blackmarket punk courtesy of JtAv8tor in the PIF. Thanks, I really wanted to try this vitola. It has a slightly different taste to it than the robostos I have tried. I thought it was quite good and packed a decent punch for a little stick.


----------



## msmith1986

The reject on the way home was so terribly unimpressive, I had to kick it up a notch with an impatiently new stick. Gispert Intenso corona. It is pretty tasty. I think I'll take pictures along the way and maybe do a review.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

blackrabbit said:


> How are those?
> 
> Today I tried the AB Blackmarket punk courtesy of JtAv8tor in the PIF. Thanks, I really wanted to try this vitola. It has a slightly different taste to it than the robostos I have tried. I thought it was quite good and packed a decent punch for a little stick.


That size "The punk" is the only one out of that line I like, nice peppery short smoke and you can find a box of them around 90 bucks usually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> FYI, SBC just got in some of the Green Hornet Killer Bees.


You need to grab some of those really great sticks by black Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Since @mrolland5500 enjoyed his Black Works Studio "Killer Bee" so much, i needed give one a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wasn't lying this is a nice cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell Yeah very good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

msmith1986 said:


> That looks beauteous! The dozen or two I've rolled never looked that good. One of these days I'll make time for another go at it with local leaf around here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


One of my final rolls from last season. Technique was pretty good by then.


----------



## ebnash

@blackrabbit

The marblehouse is a spicy little bomb with a noticeable nic hit for a little guy. I did a box split with Tyler and although SBC claimed these had been in storage for a year, I think these need a little more time, maybe just to acclimate to my RH. Jury is still out on these for me. This is the 2nd one I've smoked and i might need to get through a couple more to tell you whether I like them or not.

I'm just finding lately, that I am preferring small RG sticks.


----------



## Maxh92

LFD Chapter 2. Good stick so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Oliva Serie V Lancero at my local lounge tonight. Burned perfect with a bit of a snug draw, and super smooth cocoa earth flavors. It was enjoyable, but not may favorite. Hard to beat the Melanio Maduros...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying a Tatuaje K222 tonight, with just about a month of rest on it has made it even smoother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Special pic for @UBC03 and @Kidvegas. 
Thanks Tony. She's smoking great.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Special pic for @UBC03 and @Kidvegas.
> Thanks Tony. She's smoking great.


Lol.. @UBC03....i see a foot shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Now that I have a bunch on the way..... incase anyone that likes the mb3's didn't see ....
Holts 1 day flash sale, mb3 monster deal 20 for 60.00


----------



## lex61

Drew Estate Smoking Monk Imperial Stout. I didn't have an imperial stout in the refrigerator so settled for a Left Hand Nitro Milk Stout. I think it wouldn't have mattered what I paired it with, the beer would always be better. Sort of like breathing through a cotton ball.... a restricted breath but no taste. C'est la vie, there's always next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Four Mule Kicks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Four Mule Kicks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did ya smoke'em back to back? Four seems rather obsessive oke:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Did ya smoke'em back to back? Four seems rather obsessive oke:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd you know I had OCD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Four Mule Kicks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Damn good cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My night smoke. A first for me.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> My night smoke. A first for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Good stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still in the first third. But good so far. I'm not one that can pinpoint flavors though so at this point I'll simply say it's smooth. Even on the retrohale.. My first from this brand. Think based on this I'll have to try the rest. Honestly wish is bought more than just the one to try. I'll certainly be getting more off these in the future to rest a little more before smoking.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RP Edge Habano, torpedo. 1-1/2 yrs. Despite RP's reputation... I've never been disappointed by an Edge Habano. They are a lot like an Oliva V.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> RP Edge Habano, torpedo. 1-1/2 yrs. Despite RP's reputation I've never been disappointed by an Edge Habano. They are a lot like an Oliva V.


Personally I've enjoyed most rp's I've tried. Didn't know rp had a bad rep lol.. The one edge I've smoked i enjoyed, and i have one sitting now lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Did ya smoke'em back to back? Four seems rather obsessive oke:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!!! I see whatcha did there...


----------



## WNYTony

Kristoff Connecticut


My Father - from my Secret Santa


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> RP Edge Habano, torpedo. 1-1/2 yrs. Despite RP's reputation... I've never been disappointed by an Edge Habano. They are a lot like an Oliva V.


I have a stash of Edge toro maduro's and V1990 robusto's. I don't think I've ever not liked an RP I've tried.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> I have a stash of Edge toro maduro's and V1990 robusto's. I don't think I've ever not liked an RP I've tried.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Git t' smokin... they might go flat...


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Git t' smokin... they might go flat...


I don't let much sit past a year. I smoke a lot and I'm impatient. &#128521;&#128077;

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old school Camacho Corojo this morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromagnon Anthropology

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying out this Neanderthal this morning.

Don't worry though I have my daily Tatuaje for the drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying out this Neanderthal this morning.
> 
> Don't worry though I have my daily Tatuaje for the drive home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of my many fav's! I'm thinking you'll enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> One of my many fav's! I'm thinking you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty sure this is one you sent me, it was great and maybe I was imagining things but I kept getting a hint of peanut butter flavor every now and then from it, not complaining as I like PB but caught me by surprise as I have never had that sort of flavor from a smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> pretty sure this is one you sent me, it was great and maybe I was imagining things but I kept getting a hint of peanut butter flavor every now and then from it, not complaining as I like PB but caught me by surprise as I have never had that sort of flavor from a smoke.


Can't say I've encountered that yet within the profile...but a damn good reason to light one up tonight and see if i can catch it :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Matilde Quadrata









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

A lil morning wood









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Not bad so far. And with the admission price I'll probably buy a few more tickets fairly soon.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Illusions epernay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho PE from @Humphrey's Ghost. Wonderful leathery sweetness on the pre light draw thinking I'm in for a treat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho PE from @Humphrey's Ghost. Wonderful leathery sweetness on the pre light draw thinking I'm in for a treat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are a really nice and smooth smoke. I still have 5 or so laying around the humidor since early last year. Might need to hunt one of those down now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OHANA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> OHANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was surprised at how good these are!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got just enough time before the inlaws show up for the weekend,


----------



## mrolland5500

Yes they are very good I have they're entire line also he just finished a Awesome stick with double Ligero I got my hands on pre-release and it's fantastic remade is next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Got just enough time before the inlaws show up for the weekend,
> 
> View attachment 126225


Bro! That pooch sure ain't missing many meals j/k :wink: gotta love that one leg splayed out stance he's got. Reminds me of myself on football sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Got just enough time before the inlaws show up for the weekend,
> View attachment 126225


SO many feet @UBC03


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Bro! That pooch sure ain't missing many meals j/k :wink: gotta love that one leg splayed out stance he's got. Reminds me of myself on football sunday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Moma doesn't give him much of a chance to get hungry, now that we're out here he gets a lot more exercise but unless she cuts down on the treats I don't think it change much.


----------



## msmith1986

Asylum 13. My favorite B&M ladies gave me this as a birthday stick earlier. They said this would be perfect because I'm crazy and I always buy strong sticks.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

It's a Crowned heads afteroon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> SO many feet @UBC03


Hahahahahaha. You beat me to it.


----------



## poppajon75

Herrera Esteli Short Churchill. It's so humid that even my Tervis tumbler is sweating. Already had to fix this one once. These are normally flawless for me.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Emilio Cavatina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Emilio Cavatina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know what the h*ll you're smoking Bro. LOL


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Went digging around in the Lancero box and came up with this Black from 2012, I should probably open that box more often,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Went digging around in the Lancero box and came up with this Black from 2012, I should probably open that box more often,
> 
> View attachment 126297












I will see your Tat black and raise you a few RG 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Cavatina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know what the h*ll you're smoking Bro. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It's a James Brown/ Black Label line......lol very tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Red Dot and craftbeer!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Cavatina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know what the h*ll you're smoking Bro. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know then I sure as hail won't know. Mr. Rolland smokes some interesting smokes.
Click to expand...


----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> Special pic for @UBC03 and @Kidvegas.
> Thanks Tony. She's smoking great.


I "toed" you that if you rested your cigar there, it would be so strong that it would "sock it to you"... just sayin'.....


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member


----------



## mrolland5500

themischman said:


> Bishop's Blend Corona Larga


Awwww man another James Brown stick great great stick!!!! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Nothing fancy im afraid, just a plain old RP


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Nothing fancy im afraid, just a plain old RP


Those are some good smokes IMHO

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are some good smokes IMHO
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This is the first PR i have liked, Granted iv only had 2 others, was not keen on them. Could have been i didnt let them rest long enough, had to toss them seemed like construction issues but what do i know, still a noob. This one is from my first sampler all the way back in March lol.


----------



## droy1958

​


Fusion said:


> Nothing fancy im afraid, just a plain old RP


Never had one. The only RP I've smoked was a 1992 something or another. It was sent to me by a fine BOTL with some time on it. That one was very enjoyable......


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> This is the first PR i have liked, Granted iv only had 2 others, was not keen on them. Could have been i didnt let them rest long enough, had to toss them seemed like construction issues but what do i know, still a noob. This one is from my first sampler all the way back in March lol.


The first one i tried was the sungrown maduro in the toro size. Still a favorite.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Tried this thing first, but after realizing how mushy it was I put it down and opened it up. I found a string of cotton (maybe), two fluffy something and a yard of mulch. Decided to make it a PSA.



Saved the day with a shade belicoso


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Flores y Rodriguez
Tamboril
Connecticut Valley Reserve

Very good cigar. Smooth and creamy










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Smoking my last Gran Habano from one of my first bouts with the devil site. I've learned from my mistakes, no more 60+ RG for me.









Scratch that, I couldn't do it. I thought the taste of burning newspaper would go away, but it wasn't. So now I'm lighting up something big that I know I like, a Reposado '96.


----------



## BillH

Henry Clay Stalk Cut, I didn't think I was going to enjoy it... by God, I was correct. I can't retrohale the thing, enjoyably anyways, pepper burns the nose too much.

EDIT: Well smack me and call me Mike Ness cuz " I was wroonng". It turned out to be a decent 8-9$ smoke with a couple months on it.


----------



## knilas

Wasn't horrible. Love the bourbon tho..










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

My appointment for my new position came through late this afternoon so I decided to do another smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> My appointment for my new position came through late this afternoon so I decided to do another smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is it? That label says tasty.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> How is it? That label says tasty.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Very tasty and not what you would expect from the get go for a Garcia smoke, very coffee/licorice strong flavors right at the start and it gets more pronounced as it goes. Hardly any spice at all very smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## themischman

Deleted per Members request.


----------



## JtAv8tor

themischman said:


> Is that the new one or the 2011?


2017 snagged a box at my B&M last week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frankie100

My go to.....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## piken

Alrightdriver said:


> The first one i tried was the sungrown maduro in the toro size. Still a favorite.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Try the 20th and the Super Ligero. I keep a few of each at all times.


----------



## Alrightdriver

piken said:


> Try the 20th and the Super Ligero. I keep a few of each at all times.


I've had the 20th those are good.. Ligero is on the list now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Cain nic Habano


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Emilio Cavatina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you're always smoking something I've never heard of and then I have to go find it. You're costing me money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> My appointment for my new position came through late this afternoon so I decided to do another smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations are in order. Always nice to hear good news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Dude you're always smoking something I've never heard of and then I have to go find it. You're costing me money
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is good at that. It's like he found the ultimate boutique info feed.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> He is good at that. It's like he found the ultimate boutique info feed.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I know right. Everyday I look on here he has something that I've never seen before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Back to one of these. Only cigar I've bought multiple times at the local B&M so far.


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I know right. Everyday I look on here he has something that I've never seen before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is uncanny.. At least he posts the pics so we can follow along. Been wearing out Google and my try everything mentality is making my list unmanageable lol.. I'll scratch them all off eventually

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> It really is uncanny.. At least he posts the pics so we can follow along. Been wearing out Google and my try everything mentality is making my list unmanageable lol.. I'll scratch them all off eventually
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I know I can't keep up between all the NC's and the CC's I'm going broke every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I know I can't keep up between all the NC's and the CC's I'm going broke every day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> It really is uncanny.. At least he posts the pics so we can follow along. Been wearing out Google and my try everything mentality is making my list unmanageable lol.. I'll scratch them all off eventually
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> He is good at that. It's like he found the ultimate boutique info feed.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I have found it bud!! And I won't be selfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> I have found it bud!! And I won't be selfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deserves a double like button.. Anyone know how to add one?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> I have found it bud!! And I won't be selfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have also peaked my interest. Constantly. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying out this Neanderthal this morning.
> 
> Don't worry though I have my daily Tatuaje for the drive home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are some smoke bombs aren't they

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

An accompanying pig for the morning commute...happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just landed at Ft Lauderdale. The 
a$$hat NICA TSA confiscated my Xikar cutter but was okay with a V cutter. I'm still pissed.

Just trying to enjoy an early morning smoke in the airport garage. Mombacho Liga Maestro PC. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> Just landed at Ft Lauderdale. The
> a$$hat NICA TSA confiscated my Xikar cutter but was okay with a V cutter. I'm still pissed.
> 
> Just trying to enjoy an early morning smoke in the airport garage. Mombacho Liga Maestro PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad your back safe and sound bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alive, but worn out. I still have to fly back North and drive 4 hours home. Ugh. 

Still it's great to be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Alive, but worn out. I still have to fly back North and drive 4 hours home. Ugh.
> 
> Still it's great to be back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know we expect some pics once you get settled.. Glad as is well bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> Just landed at Ft Lauderdale. The
> a$$hat NICA TSA confiscated my Xikar cutter but was okay with a V cutter. I'm still pissed.
> 
> Just trying to enjoy an early morning smoke in the airport garage. Mombacho Liga Maestro PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap, I should have skip work and have a cigar with you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EP Carrillo Inch with a cup of Kenya,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Happy Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Those are some smoke bombs aren't they
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good smoke indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Beautiful morning after a bad night at the craps tables...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> EP Carrillo Inch with a cup of Kenya,
> View attachment 126425


Do you rent that out to the Police for knocking doors down? my god its huge


----------



## Fusion

Nice light smoke for my first of the day along with a cup of Peet's MD


----------



## MisterSurgery

I don't have a picture to provide, so you'll have to trust me.

Perdomo Factory Tour Blend Connecticut Robusto.

It went well with a sunny morning, coffee, and working on my laptop. It was accompanied by a cup of Starbucks Blonde Roast, which I hate, as Starbucks roasts their beans just short of turning them into charcoal, but that's another post for another day. But, I needed coffee, and bad coffee is just like bad sex: you still end up paying for it.


----------



## blackrabbit

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, so I decided to get some carbs going.

Papas Fritas. These are always a tasty good smoke for me.


----------



## StillPuffin

Fusion said:


> Do you rent that out to the Police for knocking doors down? my god its huge


That's why they call it the inch  it doesn't come in any RG under 62.

Solid smoke. Don't mind those when I'm up for something in the jaw breaker category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Giving this a try with only 42 days rest everyone on here smokes this with less time. I have a box one won't hurt. Wow so far I like it. Not a fan of the box pressed but I will get use to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The cigars i bought when i started this journey (all of 3 months ago) are just starting to smoke well, this Torano Exodus 50 Years came in a Torano 90+ rated sampler with this one being rated highest at 93. I am picking up individual nuances but not confident enough to express them to you guys yet, i loved it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Napa Cab said:


> Giving this a try with only 42 days rest everyone on here smokes this with less time. I have a box one won't hurt. Wow so far I like it. Not a fan of the box pressed but I will get use to it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One great smoke..picked up for minimal damage! always have some on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Fusion said:


> The cigars i bought when i started this journey (all of 3 months ago) are just starting to smoke well, this Torano Exodus 50 Years came in a Torano 90+ rated sampler with this one being rated highest at 93. I am picking up individual nuances but not confident enough to express them to you guys yet, i loved it.


Haven't had one of these in YEARS, but they were a staple in my humidor. One of my favorite bang-for-the-buck smokes!


----------



## Randy956

Padron 6000 alongside a new cutter


----------



## droy1958

Master Blends 3 that's been laying around for a few years......


----------



## msmith1986

I have a few hours of working and driving yet, so I'm abusing a Smith Maduro from my late march tupper stash of them.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Nat Sherman on a Friday. Nothing special. But, a good stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Sorry I didn't take pics, but I just smoked the new Romeo 505. Couldn't believe how good it was. I hope someone like the Champagne man gets one and does a proper review. I couldn't do it justice.


----------



## quesquared

It's been a great ash day so far...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

I usually don't smoke the same stick 2 days in a row but this thing is Freaking Awesome!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Outstanding smoke courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tonight's selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Outstanding smoke courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.


Those really are fantastic! Glad you approve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Meh


----------



## JtAv8tor

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight's selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes quoting myself because these are awesome! Wish I had snagged more...anyone got any they want to trade ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes quoting myself because these are awesome! Wish I had snagged more...anyone got any they want to trade ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro










I've got a box bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> I've got a box bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are tasty! Going to see if I can find anyone that still has a box for sale as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> They are tasty! Going to see if I can find anyone that still has a box for sale as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You should try underground cigar shop in Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JtAv8tor said:


> They are tasty! Going to see if I can find anyone that still has a box for sale as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Corona cigar has them J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Corona cigar has them J
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Meh


I dig those... but a meh, is always welcome..lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> I dig those... but a meh, is always welcome..lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












No worries, I've got a back up plan! It's Friday!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one i had was great.. Has a "bit" of a kick to it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro with a home brew stout.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I have a house full of inlaws, but managed to slip out for a quickie, Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I have a house full of inlaws, but managed to slip out for a quickie, Illusione Rothchildes


I've got to try one of those as soon as i can find one with as many mentions s they have got lately. May have to drive to the jr superstore soon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> The one i had was great.. Has a "bit" of a kick to it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If by kick, you mean spice and pepper, I would completely agree. Great stick. This is a little corona from an AJ sampler pack that I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like something in that ash tray was short lived. Nice smoke btw.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> If by kick, you mean spice and pepper, I would completely agree. Great stick. This is a little corona from an AJ sampler pack that I got.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was meaning a good bit of a nicotine kick. But it was also nicely spicy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

RP 10th


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rp edge.. With a v cut. Really liking the colibri v cutter.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> I've got to try one of those as soon as i can find one with as many mentions s they have got lately. May have to drive to the jr superstore soon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I was thinking about going to the JR store in NJ soon. I could take the girls to Philly to site see. It takes me about 2 hours to Philly. Well we're this close hunny.......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight's selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is1 good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes quoting myself because these are awesome! Wish I had snagged more...anyone got any they want to trade ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got a box and my local B&M had them if you need some! Fineashcigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I was thinking about going to the JR store in NJ soon. I could take the girls to Philly to site see. It takes me about 2 hours to Philly. Well we're this close hunny.......
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


IMHO.. Any excuse is a good excuse to check out a cigar shop.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I got a box and my local B&M had them if you need some! Fineashcigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple places I have found some at just need to wait till payday and hope they still have them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Perfecxion - courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Excellent Smoke - thanks Mark


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores Serie Privada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff Sumatra with a cup of Sumatra This morning,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Tempus w/Peet's MD blend









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RND#2 Tabernacle Double Corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill


----------



## Randy956

*Kick starting the day*

T52 in the mornin'


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried to give another connecticut a try. Fonseca vintage. I was thinking it was not too bad even with the dirty looking ash, but I then I did not event get halfway through as I was not enjoying the taste my mouth. Meh!

I am going to have to smoke something tastier that actually contains some nicotine.


----------



## Regiampiero

Good morning puffers. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Reached for something light this morning... Undercrown shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Graycliff PG (smoking it now, actually)


----------



## JtAv8tor

About the only lancero I will purchase besides the Tatuaje

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterSurgery

StillPuffin said:


> Reached for something light this morning... Undercrown shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a quality ash, friend.


----------



## Maxh92

Last one at my B&M, figured that I would light it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Courtesy of anonymous via @Navistar

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Pardon 5000 Maduro ROTT


----------



## TCstr8

My Father S Special (event only). And a little treat for @UBC03.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> My Father S Special (event only). And a little treat for @UBC03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hahaha...that makes 2 today...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

TCstr8 said:


> My Father S Special (event only). And a little treat for @UBC03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Event only, eh? I can hope we have an event like that around here.


----------



## TCstr8

Kidvegas said:


> Hahaha...that makes 2 today...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least mine isn't as blatant as @Maxh92's haha. Poor Dino.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Randy956 said:


> Event only, eh? I can only hope we have an event like that around here.


Supposedly they are similar blend to the El Centurion line (very similar bands), which I believe I've had one of. So far a pretty good smoke. Nothing out of this world though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Surrogates 
It's getting better as it heats up.

















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Picnic perfect. This is straight from the B&M. These always smoke and taste great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

J. Hill with coffee and Kailua:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gurhka The Governor not a fan of gurhka but I was gifted this not bad at all wouldn't buy it though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Time for some chillin' and grillin'. Thank you @WNYTony.....


----------



## NightFish

AJF New World Navegante (5.5x55) ... my favorite vitola in the line.
Scored a box of 21 of these puppies on sale for $70 a while back. Hard to beat for $3.33 a stick.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK. lol CJ Stock with Water and a Yeugling. 









Just recovering from Jet lag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

droy1958 said:


> Time for some chillin' and grillin'. Thank you @WNYTony.....


Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

TCstr8 said:


> At least mine isn't as blatant as @Maxh92's haha. Poor Dino.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I did that just for him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

One of my favorites The Javelina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

mrolland5500 said:


> Great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first and I just went and got the hemostats out to finish this one out properly.....


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## mrolland5500

droy1958 said:


> My first and I just went and got the hemostats out to finish this one out properly.....


Absolutely!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> At least mine isn't as blatant as @Maxh92's haha. Poor Dino.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That was wrong bro...you know, one button and you never existed  ...lol

The bad part is I never really scroll this thread..but some jaggoff had to give me a mention....

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UBC03 said:


> That was wrong bro...you know, one button and you never existed  ...lol
> 
> The bad part is I never really scroll this thread..but some jaggoff had to give me a mention....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's what friends are for, right?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

droy1958 said:


> My first and I just went and got the hemostats out to finish this one out properly.....


Cigars are not what we used hemostats for in my misspent youth. Just saying. >


----------



## droy1958

Alrightdriver said:


> The one i had was great.. Has a "bit" of a kick to it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I bought a fiver back when they had the original band on them. A little rough ROTT, but pretty tasty after several months rest.....


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> That was wrong bro...you know, one button and you never existed  ...lol
> 
> The bad part is I never really scroll this thread..but some jaggoff had to give me a mention....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'll give you 50 bucks for a button like that. :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> That's what friends are for, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's ok..I think I've seen @Wildone 's feet more than I've seen my own... If I lost a hundred pounds I could remedy that but that won't happen.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tonight's after dinner smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalocmatt

Padron 80th. It doesn't suck.


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LGC R









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Lol.....more feet!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Lol.....more feet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Et tu brute...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

droy1958 said:


> I bought a fiver back when they had the original band on them. A little rough ROTT, but pretty tasty after several months rest.....





Randy956 said:


> Cigars are not what we used hemostats for in my misspent youth. Just saying. >


I graduated in the mid seventies, so I have no idea what you're talking about........:frown2:


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Et tu brute...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol...better than being Caesar at that moment in time!

Love ya brother..
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yep yep


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Didn't turn out so well. Tunneled like crazy. Stick was soft from head to foot but crunched when you rolled with fingers. Thinking this one was bunched poorly. Oh well onto something else.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Spent the day at the beach (no smoking -wtf?).
Now down at old town and hit my favorite smoke shop. Grabbed a K222 right before closing.


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Lol.....more feet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time I'll paint my toe nails. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I picked this up in the NCAA contest from TC I think. Great freaking cigar, and I don't say that very often. Unfortunately not made anymore. :vs_mad:


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> Next time I'll paint my toe nails. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Double dog dare you.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Double dog dare you.


I can only imagine what was done to your toes raising those girls Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Today's golf course smoke, courtesy of @AZ330FZL and happy to say it propelled my team to victory in the scramble !



Tonight's choice - Illusione Epernay


----------



## scott1256ca

avo syncro. Good cigar. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## PhilB

Trying a local (Canadian) brand tonight.


----------



## AZ330FZL

WNYTony said:


> Today's golf course smoke, courtesy of @AZ330FZL and happy to say it propelled my team to victory in the scramble !
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's choice - Illusione Epernay


Awesome! Congratulations on the W!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I can only imagine what was done to your toes raising those girls Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still going to counseling over it. He says I'm getting better but I don't know. Seeing a bottle of nail polish kind still makes me whimper a little.....:grin2:

I had the best toes in town for a few years. I wore it proud.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ave Maria

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic,


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Cuban Classic,
> View attachment 126969


Good choice. Those are good smokes.


----------



## Kidvegas

Garofalo I've no idea bout this cigar which came as a hitchhiker from another forum.
@WNYTony...back to the course today! Just a quick 9 holes. From my shots at the driving range I'm planning on leaving the score card in the bag...lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olivia Connecticut. To dark to take a pic in here.. With Folgers

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isonj

After my four mile jog it's time to relax with my Sunday morning dessert with coffee. Really relaxing with a slight sprinkle and a Padron...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Good morning to All.


----------



## Kidvegas

RP Royale from @Yukoner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Padron 4000

No phone, no ipad for pics today.


----------



## WABOOM

Sent to me by @CloakedInSmoke . Thank you very much.


----------



## mrolland5500

My 2nd one of these new Romeo Y Julieta House Of Verona Blend in Toro with about 7 months rest
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

mrolland5500 said:


> My 2nd one of these new Romeo Y Julieta House Of Verona Blend in Toro with about 7 months rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you think of those? I've had two of the five I have so far and I can't decide if I like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

StillPuffin said:


> What you think of those? I've had two of the five I have so far and I can't decide if I like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I don't like it at all I figured I would let them rest a bit but that hasn't helped very mushy will not stay lit and bitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu,


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro watching the Yankee game


----------



## PhilB

That Diamond Black Lotus last night really wasn't in my wheelhouse. Had loads of trouble with it. Maybe I got a bad one, I may have to try another later on.

Going to try another Canadian house brand this morning.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second person I've seen with one of those.. Suppose it should go on my list now lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> Second person I've seen with one of those.. Suppose it should go on my list now lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The Jaime Garcia is a great cigar IMO. The maduro wrapper gives these an impressive sweetness. Med/full body and strength can't go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> The Jaime Garcia is a great cigar IMO. The maduro wrapper gives these an impressive sweetness. Med/full body and strength can't go wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sold

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> That Diamond Black Lotus last night really wasn't in my wheelhouse. Had loads of trouble with it. Maybe I got a bad one, I may have to try another later on.
> 
> Going to try another Canadian house brand this morning.


Well, 0 for 2. This one at least had flavour I liked, but all kinds of issues. Went out often, even when smoking way faster than I usually do to try to keep it going, wrapper split under the band even though I waited as long as possible for the glue to heat up, other wrapper cracks elsewhere, semi-plugged...It's been in my humidor at 65% for almost 2 1/2 weeks, so it shouldn't be too humid.

I forced myself to nurse the Dominion yesterday, re-lighting it, using a draw tool to open it up, etc...This one this morning led me to a good conclusion: Life is too short to deal with a cigar that's making me work this much. We pay way too much for cigars in this country, so I now get why everyone I know gets them elsewhere than their B&M. This is supposed to be my meditation out in the yard with the fur-babies.

Out I chucked it at about the halfway point. I'll just smoke something better later on instead!


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oktoberfest: could never go wrong with these...


----------



## lex61

Jaime Garcia in huge RG. The golf course is the only place I'll smoke large RG now. This was pretty darn tasty too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

One of my go to sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## droy1958

Skinny Monster thanks to a fine BOTL......


----------



## Kidvegas

Been thinking of this cigar all day. Roma Craft Neanderthal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Been thinking of this cigar all day. Roma Craft Neanderthal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## Regiampiero

I don't think this is safe.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Been thinking of this cigar all day. Roma Craft Neanderthal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man those are some good smoke and flavor bombs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor . Thanks bud!


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor . Thanks bud!


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Norteño ftw









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hechicera


----------



## Rondo




----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Been thinking of this cigar all day. Roma Craft Neanderthal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disclaimer 
Not saying this as a ploy for you to send me cigars so please don't take it that way.....

I have yet to try a Roma stick.


----------



## Ethernaut05

csk415 said:


> Disclaimer
> Not saying this as a ploy for you to send me cigars so please don't take it that way.....
> 
> I have yet to try a Roma stick.


I've had one. Blew me away as the flavor profile was SO different! (Like the first Honduran Puro I had (Eiroa)). But today was a Jericho Hill Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Oliva V Melanio (stock photo) smoking a lot of the O, MB3 and the V Melanio lately, just start using same photos.

Might just be a summer fling.


----------



## WABOOM

Another! a corona


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnnyTobaccoNaut,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Couldn't wait. Tasty but needs more rest. A havana 4









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ethernaut05 said:


> I've had one. Blew me away as the flavor profile was SO different! (Like the first Honduran Puro I had (Eiroa)). But today was a Jericho Hill Day!


Good to see you, gas man:vs_cool:


----------



## BillH

Johnny Tobacconaut last night & an Oro tonight


----------



## csk415




----------



## BillH

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades from a trade with @TreySC
Typical Viaje - excellent smoke. Thanks Trey


----------



## PhilB

As a weird experiment after the two unsatisfactory mid-priced sticks of the last 24 hours (and as a palate learning tool), I'm going to smoke the cheapest yard-gar I have.


----------



## ebnash

Some from the weekend...

LFD Ligero
RyJ Reserva Real
Oliva O (Impressive ash that ended like they always do)
Herrera Esteli with an 805 Firewalker


----------



## PhilB

Well, that's different...look at the cigar in the ashtray and see a piece of yellow something where I cut the cap. Gently pull it out, and it's...this thing.

Broke it in half to get a better idea. Looks like a piece of wood to me. Is that common?


----------



## Fusion

Light smoke to end the day, thank you *@MarioD*


----------



## msmith1986

1st one I've tried. 460 Cameroon. I must've ate something that didn't work out, because it was terrible. I don't think I've ever had a bad stick from Oliva. I'll give another one a try another day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Monday morning, ready to roll!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Inspired to finally grab one of these. This is a 464T . I like it quite a bit. I got a 5 pack on cbid back in November for $11


----------



## MyFatherFan

@WNYTony Finally had the opportunity to enjoy that 2012 Tatuaje Cojonu and it was definitely worth the wait! Great smoke, thanks again!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

PhilB said:


> Well, that's different...look at the cigar in the ashtray and see a piece of yellow something where I cut the cap. Gently pull it out, and it's...this thing.
> 
> Broke it in half to get a better idea. Looks like a piece of wood to me. Is that common?


Looks like the fat end of a stem. Stems are common in smokes. If you look at your smoke when you cut it you will see them. Usually smaller than this but they are there.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Looks like the fat end of a stem. Stems are common in smokes. If you look at your smoke when you cut it you will see them. Usually smaller than this but they are there.


+1

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Forgot to post sat night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Another present from @Humphrey's Ghost . Thanks brother.








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It's pouring rain here and I'm all over the place in the car. RyJ minis so far today. (Red tin)









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

I've not sampled any other Torano cigars but, the Noventa 90's are actually really good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> I've not sampled any other Torano cigars but, the Noventa 90's are actually really good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found out too late! Didn't enjoy those much. Rocket launched half a box to friend of my cousin. Could have dropped ya a few.

I don't do much Torano but I liked the family blend many years ago and I had an exodus relatively recently that was decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> I found out too late! Didn't enjoy those much. Rocket launched half a box to friend of my cousin. Could have dropped ya a few.
> 
> I don't do much Torano but I liked the family blend many years ago and I had an exodus relatively recently that was decent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the thought is cool brother!

This is only my second from the 90 line. Good knockabout stick gonna check some prices later..who knows might have to pounce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Casa Cuba Flor Fina 2013 Pre-release. No idea where I got this, guessing from one of you fine fellas. Pretty enjoyable so far.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

It's been 6 days since I got these. Figured almost a week was long enough wait to try one. @WABOOM your right, these are good smokes. Draw is good, burn is off probably due to the wind, flavor is good, smoke is plentiful. Good news is they can be had for a decent price.


----------



## droy1958

San Lotano Maduro thanks to a fine BOTL.....


----------



## knilas

La Imperiosa










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> It's been 6 days since I got these. Figured almost a week was long enough wait to try one. @WABOOM your right, these are good smokes. Draw is good, burn is off probably due to the wind, flavor is good, smoke is plentiful. Good news is they can be had for a decent price.


I love 'em. I never see them on here. Kind of a hidden gem.


----------



## GOT14U

Little age on this asylum, gonna give it a whirl!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watching a thunderstorm roll in.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Enjoyable smoke.


----------



## scott1256ca

Humo Jaguar from 2014 that I got in the WTS section. Smoked it while out walking the dog. It was ok. Tightly packed and a good solid cigar. Kind of bitter the last half. Frequent purges kept it under control, but it crept thru. I'd smoke more if I had them, but I don't think I'd go out of my way to buy more. I checked online when I got back home to see what they are selling for and it looks like they've been discontinued. They were selling for $8+. Not worth that, IMO. Even at 1/2 that amount I can get cigars I like more.


----------



## droy1958

csk415 said:


> Disclaimer
> Not saying this as a ploy for you to send me cigars so please don't take it that way.....
> 
> I have yet to try a Roma stick.


Errrrrr......me either if you don't count the 6 or 8 Cromagnon Craniums I've smoked. Dang good cigar! He can send me some since you are too shy to ask! Tehe....just kidding! You do need to give them a try though. I hope your "to try" list isn't as long as mine. I'll never fill it!......


----------



## droy1958

piken said:


> Oliva V Melanio (stock photo) smoking a lot of the O, MB3 and the V Melanio lately, just start using same photos.
> 
> Might just be a summer fling.


I sure nuff love the MB3 and all the V's. Going to try the O, G and CT in a few weeks after they rest....


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> Another! a corona


Good solid cigar with a great box price. I smoked a few boxes of the Connecticut Belicoso's through the years....


----------



## droy1958

PhilB said:


> Well, that's different...look at the cigar in the ashtray and see a piece of yellow something where I cut the cap. Gently pull it out, and it's...this thing.
> 
> Broke it in half to get a better idea. Looks like a piece of wood to me. Is that common?


Errrrrr......might be, but you may consider changing sticks.....


----------



## GOT14U

A genesis for the beginning of the week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> I love 'em. I never see them on here. Kind of a hidden gem.


Nothing to see here folks. Move along.


----------



## blackrabbit

Londsdale Norteno. One of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Steve C.

Smoked two so far today: a Cusano 18 and Nica Libre 25th. The NL25 was the first for me, and I've only had them for about a month. Both were very good to me. 


I was surprised about the Cusano, as I bought at least ten of them two years ago and hated them early in their rest. Was actually dreading it, but determined to smoke it because I paid for it. This time it was pdg. Totally different experience because of the humi time.


----------



## Kidvegas

The Judge by MyFather on recommendation from @JtAv8tor. 5x60 is one very impressive BXP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

droy1958 said:


> Errrrrr......might be, but you may consider changing sticks.....


It was a cheap Quorum. I don't plan on ever buying another.


----------



## msmith1986

Onyx reserve no. 4. I bought a few after @Kidvegas enticed me. I couldn't wait any longer, and was not disappointed. It was good medium strength and more nic than the Intenso. At the price I got them, I might take the B&M up on the box discount so I can always have some around.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Onyx reserve no. 4. I bought a few after @Kidvegas enticed me. I couldn't wait any longer, and was not disappointed. It was good medium strength and more nic than the Intenso. At the price I got them, I might take the B&M up on the box discount so I can always have some around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They really shine with a couple months rest. Glad you liked it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> They really shine with a couple months rest. Glad you liked it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is definitely my style.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> The Judge by MyFather on recommendation from @JtAv8tor. 5x60 is one very impressive BXP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duudddeee those are so good.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Duudddeee those are so good.


First try today and I'm in total agreement with you. What a great profile and construction! Will definitely be buying more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> First try today and I'm in total agreement with you. What a great profile and construction! Will definitely be buying more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JT's aiding in spending your money service aims to please. Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> JT's aiding in spending your money service aims to please. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Might have to grab some stock in that company...it's sure successful..lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Duudddeee those are so good.


Bro I second that!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> The Judge by MyFather on recommendation from @JtAv8tor. 5x60 is one very impressive BXP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy that awesome smoke bro!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

New World.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## csk415

Forgot it was Monday. Oh well. Going with this one. 
@Kidvegas how was the nic on that judge? Mine seemed like it had a little humph in it.


----------



## lex61

La Riqueza Box Press, six months old. Tried one nearly ROTT and don't remember being terribly impressed. Tonight wasn't much different. Part of the problem tonight was it just wouldn't stay lit so I had to puff way too often to keep it going. I don't usually smoke this RG... do they tend to go out easily?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Forgot it was Monday. Oh well. Going with this one.
> @Kidvegas how was the nic on that judge? Mine seemed like it had a little humph in it.


Full strength for sure! Once to the nub i could definitely feel it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Me to. Hadn't had a stick in awhile give me that kick.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The third and it better be my last, the messican food before really stifled the flavor but I'll power through.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

From @Humphrey's Ghost .. A first for me. Thanks Mark.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MyFatherFan said:


> @WNYTony Finally had the opportunity to enjoy that 2012 Tatuaje Cojonu and it was definitely worth the wait! Great smoke, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it ! Now that we knocked that one off the list, what's up next ????

A little gem sent to me by @Humphrey's Ghost Mark's got the good stuff ! Thank you sir


----------



## PhilB

Back to the Padron 3000 Maduro. Good to the last draw. Zero burn issues, never had to re-light it or touch it up once, and I really like the flavour. In my limited experience, these are box-worthy.


----------



## quesquared

blackrabbit said:


> Londsdale Norteno. One of my favorite smokes.


Norteños are one of my favs!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> They really shine with a couple months rest. Glad you liked it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 1 based off your description also, lol. I haven't tried it yet though.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Avo Syncro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Champagne 10th anni, 







Courtesy of @Chris80 
Thank you sir!


----------



## TreySC

Last night


----------



## ELLASU

Gurkha Cellar Reserve with a cup of coffee!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Zeus got it from a BOTL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquitaine this morning and a GH GAR while mowing down the yard. 

No photos, as it's been a busy morning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Omb3 very good.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

In France for DDay. This Villiger was a surprisingly good morning smoke. Will probably be getting a box of these in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro in the car.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A much needed cigar today! Matilde Oscura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla


----------



## Napa Cab

Dunhill Aged

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. Wasn't ready to be done with it when I hit the nub so I stuffed it in one of my cob pipes to finish her off.


----------



## MrCrowley39

A serie O Maduro in Robusto with a cold one.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

BWL
Paul Stulac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

NightFish said:


> Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. Wasn't ready to be done with it when I hit the nub so I stuffed it in one of my cob pipes to finish her off.


Clever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

These are getting much better with rest. I'm not a big fan of the RG, but these are smoking well. The sweet cedar flavor is very pronounced. Baking spices. Well worth the $20 for a ten pack on CP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## LeatherNeck

E.P. Carrillo. Good but ash flakes likes crazy.


----------



## StillPuffin

Warped la hacienda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


----------



## blackrabbit

Padron palmas. From the wrapper it looks to be from 1968. Tasted similar to the londres I had a while back, but without the harsher bad tastes I had with that one. This was quite good and enjoyable. That londres probably just needed a long sleep. Thank you Sith lord!


----------



## msmith1986

NightFish said:


> Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. Wasn't ready to be done with it when I hit the nub so I stuffed it in one of my cob pipes to finish her off.


I do that at the house all the time. My wife says I have a problem. I don't disagree with her on truth. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A quick smoke on a 30 minute drive to meet with a bar owner.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

PhilB said:


> It was a cheap Quorum. I don't plan on ever buying another.


I've heard a lot of people who thought they were a great value. Actually, I never heard of anyone saying that they were a bad buy. I thought it was a piece of plastic, but if it was a tobacco stem it wouldn't worry me as much. I've heard of people finding hair, cardboard and Jimmy Hoffa in a cigar before.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

droy1958 said:


> I've heard a lot of people who thought they were a great value. Actually, I never heard of anyone saying that they were a bad buy. I thought it was a piece of plastic, but if it was a tobacco stem it wouldn't worry me as much. I've heard of people finding hair, cardboard and Jimmy Hoffa in a cigar before.....


So that's where Hoffa went.. Far more inventive than the building foundation I was imagining.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

quesquared said:


> Forgot to post sat night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What did you think??? I have been wanting to try tjem.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

frankie100 said:


> What did you think??? I have been wanting to try tjem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not bad, but not a fav for me from my father. Nice spice on 1st 3rd, creamy smoke some light chocolate and sweet wood on 2nd. Flavors are to mild and muted for my usual taste....didnt expect that from my fathers. Spice comes back with a lil nic kick.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

[Tabernacle one of the best of 2016 IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170607/48f1f26fb35696fc103b3054b70b2297.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> [Tabernacle one of the best of 2016 IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170607/48f1f26fb35696fc103b3054b70b2297.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As always something that looks interesting. And probably tasty.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> As always something that looks interesting. And probably tasty.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Come now you haven't experienced the Tabernacle??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Alrightdriver said:


> As always something that looks interesting. And probably tasty.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Isn't it funny how that works out. Just when I find out that there's 50 cigars I want to try, I discover that there's 5000 more that I haven't.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Come now you haven't experienced the Tabernacle??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.. I'm a noob.. And have limited B&M's around. Both only really carry mainstream stuff. One kinda snobbish and expensive (don't ask for a cigar under 8 bucks there or you get the side eye), and one that has the cheaper every day stuff.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Nope.. I'm a noob.. And have limited B&M's around. Both only really carry mainstream stuff. One kinda snobbish and expensive (don't ask for a cigar under 8 bucks there or you get the side eye), and one that has the cheaper every day stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Ok no worries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Nope.. I'm a noob.. And have limited B&M's around. Both only really carry mainstream stuff. One kinda snobbish and expensive (don't ask for a cigar under 8 bucks there or you get the side eye), and one that has the cheaper every day stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk










here's a full picture of this 7x50 beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok no worries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good.. You just always amaze me with the sticks you pop up with. I've yet to see any of the boutique ones you post in any shop I've been to.. Just makes my list of cigars to try ever longer lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> here's a full picture of this 7x50 beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to find one of these to try! I'm hoping the local B&M decides to get some in the near future.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> It's all good.. You just always amaze me with the sticks you pop up with. I've yet to see any of the boutique ones you post in any shop I've been to.. Just makes my list of cigars to try ever longer lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I don't work for this shop or recieve anything in return but Underground Cigar Shop in Texas is the only place I order from fast 2 day shipping for $4 just tell them what you like flavor and strength wise and how much you want to spend and they'll put together a blind sampler for you that will rock your world!!!! And of course they sell boxes as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rp second courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> I don't work for this shop or recieve anything in return but Underground Cigar Shop in Texas is the only place I order from fast 2 day shipping for $4 just tell them what you like flavor and strength wise and how much you want to spend and they'll put together a blind sampler for you that will rock your world!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could only find a Facebook page.. Guess they are one you have to call lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Could only find a Facebook page.. Guess they are one you have to call lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yes you have to call and ask for Don or Chef

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sorry but what stick this is escapes me. Got it from another bro on different forum. If I remember I'll edit this.


----------



## Maxh92

Always good and consistent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Always good and consistent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one I the top of my track down and smoke list.. It has popped up here to many times too ignore now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Getting down to the last few of my first Cigar Sampler buys 3 months ago, 5 or 6 more days and i wont have a number 3 Tupadore anymore, just 1 and 2 (yea i graded them 3 being the yard gars)
Had 5 of these, not a bad smoke, wouldnt buy more.


----------



## csk415

csk415 said:


> Sorry but what stick this is escapes me. Got it from another bro on different forum. If I remember I'll edit this.


It's a lost and found but I do not remember which one.


----------



## Del Fuego

Nice, but the IPA was a bit over-powering









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto.


----------



## Del Fuego

Im definitely an Oliva fan now. Ive smoked 3 different ones and enjoyed them.....especially the MB3

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat TAA 2014


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Tat TAA 2014


Nice.


----------



## Kidvegas

Breakfast smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Getting a smoke in before heading to the airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterSurgery

I have no idea how many years this has been sitting in my humidor. I'm thinking between 5-10.


----------



## mrolland5500

MisterSurgery said:


> I have no idea how many years this has been sitting in my humidor. I'm thinking between 5-10.


How's it smoking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

mrolland5500 said:


> How's it smoking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad. Draw is just fine and the burn is even, but the flavors are very muted. Has that earthiness/spiciness to it, but so smooth that it's almost a little jarring. Was expecting a little more bite, but all in all, it's getting the job done.

edit: the smell of the smoke is fantastic, not in the least bit acrid to the nose.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First with this. Not for me.


----------



## mrolland5500

MisterSurgery said:


> Not bad. Draw is just fine and the burn is even, but the flavors are very muted. Has that earthiness/spiciness to it, but so smooth that it's almost a little jarring. Was expecting a little more bite, but all in all, it's getting the job done.
> 
> edit: the smell of the smoke is fantastic, not in the least bit acrid to the nose.


Thanks great observation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> First with this. Not for me.


What aren't you liking?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling this morning,


----------



## quesquared

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> First with this. Not for me.


This is on my list to try....

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

quesquared said:


> This is on my list to try....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## Alrightdriver

First of the day. With some coffee. Never tried these before, got it in a sampler about the time i joined puff.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling this morning,
> 
> View attachment 127737


Surprisingly those are some good sticks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Smoked a Tatuaje 10th Bon Chasseur last night, too lazy to take a picture though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Surprisingly those are some good sticks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


&#128077; I keep several boxes on hand!


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> I keep several boxes on hand!


I knew there was a reason I liked you no bromo.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat Capa Especial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling this morning,
> 
> View attachment 127737


Can't go wrong with this one or the Cuban classic.


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling this morning,
> View attachment 127737


Have not tried this 1 yet, but I like the DPG serie JJ.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling this morning,
> View attachment 127737


I have a few of the DPG clasicos black edition left, both are good smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Great stick from earlier this week!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis

Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo 2013!
Excellent cigar ! Sweet taste!


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 
Strange Days!

Finally sunny. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## msmith1986

An O.G. for the car. Oliva never disappoints me. Glad I got some box deals back in the fall.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Chick Magnet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion.
> Strange Days!
> 
> Finally sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra Zion Jamais Vu


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ezra Zion Jamais Vu
> View attachment 127857


That looks seriously aged.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ezra Zion Jamais Vu
> View attachment 127857


You seem to pull out a lot of sticks with some dark brown cello. Kudos for being able to keep them that long.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> That looks seriously aged.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I didn't check the box date, as best as I can remember 3-4 years


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Petit with a Yuengling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Feral Piggy, from a super generous BOTL @SoCal Gunner from the Noob Pif Blind Reunion!









Thanks for making tonight's choice that much easier:wink2:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isonj

First stick of the week, so I made it a good one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Entrada Libertas









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

awk6898 said:


> Entrada Libertas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's a very patriotic looking stick. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

bobbya08 said:


> That's a very patriotic looking stick. I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Murica Motherf_ckers!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Classic Maddy & Manhattan...


----------



## Randy956

Rocky Patel looking at the Seattle Space Needle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> Feral Piggy, from a super generous BOTL @SoCal Gunner from the Noob Pif Blind Reunion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making tonight's choice that much easier:wink2:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those

I'm down to my last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke needs some rest.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Surprisingly those are some good sticks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DPG blue has never disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cibao Valley

La Aurora 100 Años & DPG Black:


----------



## Champagne InHand

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never smoked one of these. How do you like them. MF rarely disappoints though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Champagne InHand said:


> I've never smoked one of these. How do you like them. MF rarely disappoints though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great sticks these have about 2yrs on them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Padron 5000. 
Man, these are just over the top too peppery for me. These are like eating a spoonful of black pepper. I have five or six of these left if anyone wants them. 
I don't know how they can possibly call that a medium body, for me personally it's FULL.


----------



## csk415

Soon @CloakedInSmoke


----------



## Fusion

Smithdale Shade, Smoked good, no issues, look forward to the others in the sampler


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Soon @CloakedInSmoke


I've figured it is a teaser. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

AB American classic. Not strong enough for me, but I have a few left I can keep giving to friends when they come over.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Padron 5000.
> Man, these are just over the top too peppery for me. These are like eating a spoonful of black pepper. I have five or six of these left if anyone wants them.
> I don't know how they can possibly call that a medium body, for me personally it's FULL.


I like the 2000, 3000 and the londeres.. Is the 5000 not the same as blend as the smaller ones?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've figured it is a teaser.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Lol. Had to do it.


----------



## FLsmoker

a lot of people love this cigar... I'm not one of them :frown2:


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> Padron 5000.
> Man, these are just over the top too peppery for me. These are like eating a spoonful of black pepper. I have five or six of these left if anyone wants them.
> I don't know how they can possibly call that a medium body, for me personally it's FULL.


I'll take them

I really like them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Decent stick. Padilla 1932 Black. I have this left over from when I first got into cigars about 6 months ago. Surprisingly I am enjoying this one, even still. I must have not made a bad uneducated choice back then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> I like the 2000, 3000 and the londeres.. Is the 5000 not the same as blend as the smaller ones?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I think so but it tastes different than the 2000. But then again bigger sizes do taste different. Sometimes a LOT different.


----------



## Randy956

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good smoke needs some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Maybe the one I had need more rest. I wasn't a fan of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> I think so but it tastes different than the 2000. But then again bigger sizes do taste different. Sometimes a LOT different.


Thanks for the info. I love the smaller ones and don't really get the peppery from them. I'll probably still have to try one but at least i know to grab only one for the first round.. Not big on the Pepper bombs

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> Padron 5000.
> Man, these are just over the top too peppery for me. These are like eating a spoonful of black pepper. I have five or six of these left if anyone wants them.
> I don't know how they can possibly call that a medium body, for me personally it's FULL.


I wouldn't mind one. Never met a pepper bomb I didn't love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Maybe the one I had need more rest. I wasn't a fan of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I liked the one i had that i got in a sampler from a b&m.. Nothing to write home about but enjoyable.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

msmith1986 said:


> AB American classic. Not strong enough for me, but I have a few left I can keep giving to friends when they come over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I really love the taste of those, but agree that they're just too tame. I think they're best in the morning with some coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

While watching the game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Randy956 said:


> Maybe the one I had need more rest. I wasn't a fan of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've learned that a lot maduro's benefit from removing the cello.


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> I've learned that a lot maduro's benefit from removing the cello.


I concur they age and mellow faster in my experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

mrolland5500 said:


> While watching the game
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 1 resting, heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## WNYTony

Principe Maduro


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> I have 1 resting, heard nothing but good about them.


Fantastic these have been testing a yr now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Coincidentally my cigar tonight was also a Brick House Maduro. Not complex, but smooth. Burn was a little uneven and the wrapper had some issues. This one only has a few weeks in my humidor. Definitely worth the $17 I paid for a fiver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

EPC La Historia E-III









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Davidoff 702 Aniversario #3. Birthday Smoke. First 1/3 was pretty good. 2/3 was really good. 3/3 was excellent. I know these things are more than most want to pay, but I don't smoke stuff like this very often and I really enjoy them. Won't be my last!


----------



## msmith1986

MidwestToker said:


> I really love the taste of those, but agree that they're just too tame. I think they're best in the morning with some coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like a well rested strong maduro with my morning coffee. Hell I prefer strong maduros anytime, lol. The lighter sticks are more midday lunch smokes for me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

An old favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry and a cup of Kona today,


----------



## weller

I have a few Secretos from 07 left. Had one a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing.


----------



## bozoo

Beach concert. Always perfect , one as well as the other.


----------



## GOT14U

First one for me this morning driving around checking on my crews! I see more in my future!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CH Jericho Hills. I think it's the Willy Lee. It's been resting a long time in the humidor. Decent stick. With water on the front porch while watching the hound. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This with a Peet's MD on a rainy day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Lancero,


----------



## GOT14U

Just got done with half of this one....not a fan. Burnt licorice about 2 inches in not my cup of tea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## WABOOM

Bad construction on this. This is only my 4th MF and 3 of the 4 have been sub par.


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> First one for me this morning driving around checking on my crews! I see more in my future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't recognize that one. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> Bad construction on this. This is only my 4th MF and 3 of the 4 have been sub par.


Whoa!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Nugent

WABOOM said:


> Padron 5000.
> Man, these are just over the top too peppery for me. These are like eating a spoonful of black pepper. I have five or six of these left if anyone wants them.
> I don't know how they can possibly call that a medium body, for me personally it's FULL.


If you still got them let me know how much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> I don't recognize that one. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Caldwell "eastern standards" very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yard mowing time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Must be that kind of day. First Oliva to go bad on me. I like the G when I don't want to concentrate on a cigar but, I can't help but, to think about this one.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Must be that kind of day. First Oliva to go bad on me. I like the G when I don't want to concentrate on a cigar but, I can't help but, to think about this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Damn, nasty tunnel. Does it taste good at least?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana NO. 2....


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Just got done with half of this one....not a fan. Burnt licorice about 2 inches in not my cup of tea!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might try these just to see what burnt licorice tastes like

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


> Bad construction on this. This is only my 4th MF and 3 of the 4 have been sub par.


 that's not cool. Wouldn't expect that from MF!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Yard mowing time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't know that I would classify that as a yard gar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Oh yeah. For a few minutes the draw was so lose and, produced minimal smoke I was about to just cut it back. It's back to Oliva bliss again now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Yeah I'm with you @JtAv8tor on the yard work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Today just seems perfect for a new to me cigar. This has been speaking to me ever since @WNYTony sent it my way. Smells great and the cold draw is perfect.

Thanks again bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

This one with an 805 Firewalker courtesy of a box split bomb from @*ivandrocco*

Wrapper smells abundant of hot cocoa powder and a bit of earthy hay. Smoking this right now and loving it. I believe it is a Tatuaje Havana VI, maybe 42 X 5? Either way, the most cocoa I've pulled while smoking a cigar. I think my week spent smoking only pipe tobacco has freshened up my cigar flavor senses!

Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Fusion

In my top 3 for sure, love it, thank you @*MyFatherFan*


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Today just seems perfect for a new to me cigar. This has been speaking to me ever since @WNYTony sent it my way. Smells great and the cold draw is perfect.
> 
> Thanks again bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that's a nice stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, toro.







I think maybe it was rejected because of the weird stretch mark at the seam of the wrapper. Other than that it's great.


----------



## ELLASU

Inspired by @Kidvegas!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Yard mowing time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotta love the hood scoop on the mower!


----------



## UBC03

Been awhile since I've been in this thread.. Opened my travelador to throw some smokes in for tomorrow.. Low and behold this poor little fellow was still in there from 3+ weeks ago. Still in great shape.
I forgot about the pepper in the retro. Gotta admit it had my eyes waterin a little bit at first. Thanks to whoever sent it to me. It had a date written on it, so I know I didn't buy it. Good, solid smoke










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This Quesada reserve barber pole is one fine stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gotta love the hood scoop on the mower!


Airline miles from traveling for work paid for that lower, 1500.00 Husquvarna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

La Privada Flying Pig. Holy $h!t what a great smoke. Gotta get my hands on a Dirty Rat now.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Airline miles from traveling for work paid for that lower, 1500.00 Husquvarna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

LP9
IMO, the best corona doble in the nc world.


----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> LP9
> IMO, the best corona doble in the nc world.
> 
> View attachment 128185
> 
> 
> View attachment 128193
> 
> 
> View attachment 128201


Nice.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> La Privada Flying Pig. Holy $h!t what a great smoke. Gotta get my hands on a Dirty Rat now.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> LP9
> IMO, the best corona doble in the nc world.
> 
> View attachment 128185
> 
> 
> View attachment 128193
> 
> 
> View attachment 128201


You FINALLY did a selfie without doing that duck lip thing..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Warped Skyflower rott, but been itching to try them for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Being side lined for the past couple of days with back pain, so I'm trying to cure it with vitamin n.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Warped Skyflower rott, but been itching to try them for a while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those have one of the best looking bands on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Never really took notice but it seems I always have a stock of upmann's around. I like the bankers and for day smokes I keep 1844 res. , vintage Cameroon, 
and always keep a tin of the 1844 4x32 around for a quick lunch smoke.


----------



## jw13

I am finding that I definitely enjoy the smaller ring gauges. Descent smoke but could have used another month in the humi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AF Curly Head Maduro for my nightcap


----------



## MidwestToker

Probably the spiciest cigar I've had to date. Wouldn't expect anything else from Don Pepin.

Thanks, @ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I was inspired to grab one of these when I saw @Kidvegas smoke one today


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> I was inspired to grab one of these when I saw @Kidvegas smoke one today


It's an AJ blend isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Randy956 said:


> It's an AJ blend isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep.


----------



## msmith1986

Sombra from Casta Cigar's here in York, PA. 10 yr Brazilian tobacco hits the spot for me anytime. I take them without bands. I practice my Spanish skills while I watch Jesus Sr. roll mine while I smoke, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> Probably the spiciest cigar I've had to date. Wouldn't expect anything else from Don Pepin.
> 
> Thanks, @ivandrocco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost bought 1 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> Almost bought 1 today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it. Reminded me of the Tatuaje 10 Year. Everything you want from a Habano wrapped cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Domaine to finish out the evening,


----------



## pwaggs

Perhaps my favorite petit corona.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Working on a Drew Estates Undercrown...something like a double corona Connecticut shade wrapper. Surprisingly good with a Turkish coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Illusione 88 with Seattle space needle in background









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> Sombra from Casta Cigar's here in York, PA. 10 yr Brazilian tobacco hits the spot for me anytime. I take them without bands. I practice my Spanish skills while I watch Jesus Sr. roll mine while I smoke, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Envious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalocmatt

Older T52


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> Envious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't be envious bro, they have a website and free shipping over $99. http://www.castacigars.com

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Umbagog by Steve Saka.....yummy









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

AJ Fernandez Dias De Gloria courtesy of @Kidvegas = fantastic smoke from a fantastic bro !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Its Friday! Padron 64 Annie and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## GOT14U

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Umbagog by Steve Saka.....yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Big fan of Steve Saka! Gonna need to grab one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Long live the king! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity with ice water.

I just love these cigars. They are probably my staple along with a PC from the ISOL. Just smooth, deep and flavored yet not overpowering. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Camacho Equador Churchill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

GOT14U said:


> Big fan of Steve Saka! Gonna need to grab one of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They seem to be pretty tough to come by right now. So if you find some, snap them up!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Something different today, an Antonio Gimenez all the way from the Philippines, not bad


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Thanks to a brother from another forum.


----------



## tfkirk

Lunch: Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Robusto (not a big Conn. wrapper fan but was pleasantly surprised) very good morning or afternoon smoke lots of flavor. For a rollem by the millions company this was a relaxing smoke.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Thanks to a brother from another forum.


Have you ever had the Julius Caesar? I have a Churchill that I'm resting for a special occasion and I'm wondering what they taste like.


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a Barba "purple"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

JDN Antaño Dark Corojo.
I guess these just need a decent rest. This one had about 20 months and was much better than my last one. It balanced itself out.


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a Barba "purple"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non solicitation! I've yet to get my hands on one of those but, have only heard great things. How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> Non solicitation! I've yet to get my hands on one of those but, have only heard great things. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious as well. Just had my first La Barba last night. Came with my last sbc sampler. I got mostly bread and graham crackers with a light spice in the middle 3rd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Gran Habano 3 SLS. I like dogs, so I'm going with "cat rocket" for this one.


----------



## Rondo

Chisel, fo shizzle.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Saga Blend no 7,


----------



## eliot

La Palina Maduro


----------



## Maxh92

Decent gar. Smoking it while nursing a beer and 7 stitches in my right palm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Non solicitation! I've yet to get my hands on one of those but, have only heard great things. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoyed it a lot. My pallet is shot today tho so no real review. Smoked a bit wanky do to humidity i think. I smoked it at the B&M and think he keeps his humidity at 70. I'm more a 65 guy. Will get it again for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Cristobal sent from bripper, on a lazy warm Friday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Drive home smoke









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Picture speaks for itself thanks to my brother from another mother @bobbya08 for this great stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Picture speaks for itself thanks to my brother from another mother @bobbya08 for this great stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking about sparking up a little piggy myself this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Thinking about sparking up a little piggy myself this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have many more options with me here at work right now. I'm heading home tomorrow though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I don't have many more options with me here at work right now. I'm heading home tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah I forgot you're still out of town.....safe travels bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you're still out of town.....safe travels bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Hopefully I can sneak out of here a little early tomorrow and make it home before midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alrightdriver said:


> Drive home smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#fastlearner


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Thank you sir. Hopefully I can sneak out of here a little early tomorrow and make it home before midnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> Thank you sir. Hopefully I can sneak out of here a little early tomorrow and make it home before midnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Travel safe Bobby
You have those Swishers waiting at home for you


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Travel safe Bobby


Will do. Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> #fastlearner


My first one. Found them at my b&m, not bad. I'm looking forward to the maduro version i got with it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

#2 for the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

After dinner: Dona Nieves Negra Macha man what a good smoke this was. It lasted a good hr and 50 min "shit" I'm tired after that. Very good $6 stix lots of pepper, leather, tobacco, and cinnamon. Not overwhelming spicy just a peppery tobacco, hard to describe. If you can pick up a couple I personally think their worth $30 a fiver. I'll be looking out for more. Everyone enjoy your weekend. Calling for a heat wave in NE PA this week about dam time.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Haven't had a cigar in DAYS, so I'm making this one count. Liga T52 w/Macallan Gold


----------



## quesquared

Finally the weekend and first stick for the week...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

frankie100 said:


>


When I hit it big at the Indian Casino on a penny machine I want a box of those.


----------



## Fusion

Started this afternoon with a RP 1900, struggled with it for 30 mins, tossed it and broke this out, much better.


----------



## csk415

Austin Texas Bobalu kind of night.


----------



## msmith1986

Just lit a Smith maduro for the drive home. It's been so hot for a few days now, I didn't want any premo's getting baked.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Pre-anniversary smoke at the cabins in Turtle bay. My bride of 29 yrs. and I are taking a weekend get a way. Tonight is an A. Fuentes 77 Shark with a rib eye and some lobster tails on the grill. I have another shark, T52, and a Flying Feral Pig to round out the weekend.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

scott1256ca said:


> Gran Habano 3 SLS. I like dogs, so I'm going with "cat rocket" for this one.


I don't like them either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ELLASU said:


> Pre-anniversary smoke at the cabins in Turtle bay. My bride of 29 yrs. and I are taking a weekend get a way. Tonight is an A. Fuentes 77 Shark with a rib eye and some lobster tails on the grill. I have another shark, T52, and a Flying Feral Pig to round out the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Doing it up right! Congratulations and have a blast!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Elogio,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tonight's after dinner smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

A sideways rothchildes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight's after dinner smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Look at stained cello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Look at stained cello
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2010ish give or take is when I got these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

ELLASU said:


> Pre-anniversary smoke at the cabins in Turtle bay. My bride of 29 yrs. and I are taking a weekend get a way. Tonight is an A. Fuentes 77 Shark with a rib eye and some lobster tails on the grill. I have another shark, T52, and a Flying Feral Pig to round out the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Turtle Bay in the USA or Oz? I just ask as I've got a good friend in Turtle Bay, Queensland, Oz.

Enjoying a San Lotano Oval Habano pyramid. ROTT!

Too cloudy tonight to see the full moon. The daughter just bailed on me after making me watch some strange horror flick called "The Babadook!" Weird show.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight's after dinner smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whoa. Showing up Nathan. That can't be good.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Whoa. Showing up Nathan. That can't be good.


Pretty sure he has me beat in a long race, my oldies are dwindling fast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Whoa. Showing up Nathan. That can't be good.


Looks pretty good to me! &#128527;


----------



## mrolland5500

@Kidvegas where are you bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

AB Prensado


----------



## LeatherNeck

I'm smoking a homemade by @Sprouthog (Sproutrageous 10B). A couple of weeks ago he and I struck a deal and for my part I got some lovely BOTL handmades. Other than the tight draw, brother you've got mad skills! Really enjoying it, thanks again.

BTW, @Sprouthog I am doing a full review of each cigar you sent. I'll pass on my notes to you once I'm done. If you have any doubts on quality or your abilities; forget about it. This is a top notch smoke brother and I'm so glad you let me try them.:wink2:


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## BillH

Hemingway short story. I've been let down by AF until tonight.


----------



## George007

Opus X and Stella


----------



## Fusion

WABOOM said:


>


Nice, which kidney did you sell for it? seriously, cant see forking out the cash for one, yea im cheap lol


----------



## MidwestToker

Flawless construction from this Noventa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Jericho Hill Willy Lee


----------



## WABOOM

Fusion said:


> Nice, which kidney did you sell for it? seriously, cant see forking out the cash for one, yea im cheap lol


Both have been gone for a while...


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Nica Rustica by Drew Estate

Bit of a slow starter, but nice overall









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Private label SLR from my stash. Not sure if the price meant they were 2nds, but they were worth it. Not bad.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Old Coronado by La Flor


----------



## Kidvegas

Triple Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> @Kidvegas where are you bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a late night bro. Didn't even notice the surprise till this morning lol... be posting soon. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Champagne InHand said:


> Turtle Bay in the USA or Oz? I just ask as I've got a good friend in Turtle Bay, Queensland, Oz.
> 
> Enjoying a San Lotano Oval Habano pyramid. ROTT!
> 
> Too cloudy tonight to see the full moon. The daughter just bailed on me after making me watch some strange horror flick called "The Babadook!" Weird show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in KY at the top of the lake, there are a few resorts in this area. I've also been to the one in Maui, but not Oz. This one is just an hour away from where we live an makes a great weekend trip.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Series JJ,


----------



## MisterSurgery

This thing has at least ten years of rest in my humidor, possibly more. Enjoying it with a cup of Mombasa coffee.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning to all


That is some high octane breakfast!


----------



## GOT14U

Smoking this L'Atelier "selection specials" and 60lbs of pork. Not sure if the pork was from Cuba or not so I wasn't sure if I could post here or not....lol....here's to a day of smoking!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Smoking this L'Atelier "selection specials" and 60lbs of pork. Not sure if the pork was from Cuba or not so I wasn't sure if I could post here or not....lol....here's to a day of smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if your post doesn't have at least 10 likes by the end of the day...


----------



## blackrabbit

A little chupa cabra. Even the dog thinks it is pretty tasty.


----------



## bobbya08

Snuck out early this morning. Starting this 10 hour drive with a flying pig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That outta get ya up and moving for the pool project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Snuck out early this morning. Starting this 10 hour drive with a flying pig.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drive safe brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Nub Connie


----------



## Kidvegas

Petite robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Lotano Oval Connie. One of the best Connies I have had to date. Smooth, Floral and well constructed. A must buy on the box list. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Romacraft. Love these sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Time to relax for a bit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Roma craft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tfkirk

Afternoon smoke: a total new one for me, 

had 1- 2017 Isabela Ltd Edition Mash-Up Robusto out of a 6-PACK I purchased from isabelacigarcompany.com 


I usually wait and don't smoke ROTT but I must say what a tasty dam good smoke this was, if you can hit up the web site use code Katman Free Katpack and Johnny will provide you with some extras along with your order. Remember to place the promo code in the memo section during checkout. Also he would ask if Puuf will let us, to put that your from Puff. I have no dog in this fight just saying John seems really great sent me 2 extra beautiful stix. If I have overstepped my boundaries with Puff please edit and my apologies.


----------



## TCstr8

Dino special with some Miller lite.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

TCstr8 said:


> Dino special with some Miller lite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got a box of those. I'm half way through it already. I want to let em rest a while tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Champagne InHand said:


> San Lotano Oval Connie. One of the best Connies I have had to date. Smooth, Floral and well constructed. A must buy on the box list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think AJ makes those anymore. I should have gotten a box of them a few years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Puro Authentico, no pictures, upload failed. But the stick was delicious. 








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Puro Authentico, no pictures, upload failed. But the stick was delicious.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I was told by respected members here... no picture then it didn't happen.

Just say'n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

San Lotanto oval maduro & Mail tai.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Freyja by Emma Viktorsson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> Freyja by Emma Viktorsson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one. Talk about it, won't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Freyja by Emma Viktorsson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you guys are posting these just to tease me lately, a good portion of cigars posted i never seen or heard of :grin2:


----------



## TCstr8

Amelia special (bought my first 5er off Ms Amelia)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

TCstr8 said:


> Amelia special (bought my first 5er off Ms Amelia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Another one I haven't tried. What's it like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

That's the greatness of this thread. It opens the door to sticks I've never tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

Randy956 said:


> Another one I haven't tried. What's it like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Box Worthy . Fuller strength/flavor IMO. I don't pick up the nuances (flavors) like some of the fine folks around here, but this one reminds me somewhat of the UC line. A good solid smoke. Sorry can't give you more insight. My notes on a cigar are Bad, OK, Good, Box Worthy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Randy956 said:


> Never had one. Talk about it, won't you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From my limited knowledge this is Jose Blanco's wife's first release. The construction is spot on. Great burn and free flowing draw. Minimal spice and very floral. Not a powerhouse by any means. Very pleasant woody, and floral cigar. Not my usual cup of tea but, enjoyable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

First of the day, one of my last few of the samplers i bought


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet,


----------



## jw13

Tatuaje Black. Great stick!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pool is still filling up ....got to watch it, might as well smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ice_nyne

Starting in on an Oliva O and this month's CA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Opus time.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Cuban Crafters
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

83tonio said:


> Cuban Crafters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love their "Perfect Cutter", but to be honest have never bought any of their house brand sticks. How good are they for a value point Cigar. That picture you post above is a big ash. :vs_whistle:


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> I think you guys are posting these just to tease me lately, a good portion of cigars posted i never seen or heard of :grin2:


It's a wonderful morning stick with a raspberry tea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Pool is still filling up ....got to watch it, might as well smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mules Kickin y'all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Bruced said:


> I love their "Perfect Cutter", but to be honest have never bought any of their house brand sticks. How good are they for a value point Cigar. That picture you post above is a big ash. :vs_whistle:


They have a (father day)special going on right now. I bought a samplers and the one I just smoked wasn't bad at all. Nice mild cigar.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the finest in the market today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think 3 months in the humi is enough for these?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> First of the day, one of my last few of the samplers i bought


That Trinidad is so underrated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

mrolland5500 said:


> That Trinidad is so underrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 3 of them, first 1 iv tried, i did like it, i also like the Trinidad Y Cia, good cheap smoke for my noob taste lol


----------



## LeatherNeck

After struggling through some tough home-rolls, I had to grab a trusty ole friend...Mr. Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project. Yard Gar or not, it's still a fine dependable smoke!

*We all know Ramon Bueso by this point so no photo. If you don't, PM me.


----------



## GOT14U

jw13 said:


> Do you think 3 months in the humi is enough for these?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


3 hours is fine! Luv them things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just how strong is that coffee? If it matches the kick of that stick I bet your wired right now.

But really. How strong is that coffee?


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

jw13 said:


> Do you think 3 months in the humi is enough for these?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


3 months is a great # for acclimating your cigars to your preferred Rh. IMO your good to go bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

Kidvegas said:


> 3 months is a great # for acclimating your cigars to your preferred Rh. IMO your good to go bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I know what tomorrow's smoke is!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Just how strong is that coffee? If it matches the kick of that stick I bet your wired right now.
> 
> But really. How strong is that coffee?


200% more caffeine than average coffees

Want a sample ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> 200% more caffeine than average coffees
> 
> Want a sample ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He will run it over to you after a cup! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Went shopping today, Found a few you guys post here, and the Opus x, dang lol The 2 Romeo's were a gift from the owner which was nice. Plus a few of my fav's


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> 200% more caffeine than average coffees
> 
> Want a sample ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is such a loaded question. Scared to say yes.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> That is such a loaded question. Scared to say yes.


Send me a target location errr I means address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> Went shopping today, Found a few you guys post here, and the Opus x, dang lol The 2 Romeo's were a gift from the owner which was nice. Plus a few of my fav's


Nice pickup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

jw13 said:


> Do you think 3 months in the humi is enough for these?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


3 months is plenty time for it to get acclimated to the RH you prefer in your Humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

mrolland5500 said:


> 3 months is plenty time for it to get acclimated to the RH you prefer in your Humidor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks for the help everyone.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> Went shopping today, Found a few you guys post here, and the Opus x, dang lol The 2 Romeo's were a gift from the owner which was nice. Plus a few of my fav's


Pretty good grab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

mrolland5500 said:


> Pretty good grab
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were 5 of the Illusion's but i smoked 1 in the lounge, i do like them a lot


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Illusione 888


----------



## mrolland5500

jw13 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This brotherhood is the best in the world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Send me a target location errr I means address
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


DANGER CLOSE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had this a couple hours ago! My Father Special event smoke, and some ******* swimming! Good smoke. At least for this noob!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Night cap


----------



## GOT14U

Possibly finishing today off with a "King is Dead" but don't count me out yet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Quick smoke for tonight. No time for a regular stick.


----------



## quesquared

Been mia all day but here's tonights stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Been mia all day but here's tonights stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Good choice.


----------



## piken

AB Post Embargo


----------



## WABOOM

corona


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Been mia all day but here's tonights stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Progressing nicely


----------



## Gummy Jones

Progressing nicely


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far I'm a fan of herrera especially Norteño.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


> corona


That's a damn fine view to go with a nice ass cigar.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> So far I'm a fan of herrera especially Norteño.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You're not alone bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Quick smoke for tonight. No time for a regular stick.


That's what they're for!


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> That's what they're for!


True. Problem is I like them all the time. Usually my mid day smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with this


----------



## GOT14U

This Rothschild seconds from CI is pretty damn good. Needs some rest but a budget smoke for sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

This thing is a flavor bomb. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Regiampiero said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Looks interesting, what is it?


----------



## Regiampiero

Fusion said:


> Looks interesting, what is it?


Vijae Ghost pepper. So many interesting flavors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

Haven't had one of these in a little while!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

brimy623 said:


> Haven't had one of these in a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sup, brimy! Nice to see ya lighting and not sending...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

brimy623 said:


> Haven't had one of these in a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

carillo core line maduro with about 3 days rest on it. I could find these for a good price but quickly diminishing supply, so figured I try one before I ordered. I enjoyed it enough to order a boxes worth. 2nd pic is a macanudo that a friend got as a throw in on an order. It was ok, but not great. I guess I'll describe it as inoffensive??

Edit:
Oh, I guess I should add the rest of this.
My friend was showing his father how to smoke some meat, so we had smoked brisket, smoked ribs, smoked drumsticks and smoked salmon for dinner. I was close to wafer thin mint mode.


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds Villazon Factory, rothschild


----------



## habanos

Regiampiero said:


> This thing is a flavor bomb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Def. want to try one..


----------



## brimy623

Kidvegas said:


> Sup, brimy! Nice to see ya lighting and not sending...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The weather is getting nice so I'll be able to indulge much more and enjoy some if the joy I've been spreading around!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Haven't had a gar in a few days, but my last one was a 'new' release by Punch - the Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua.

Anyone who likes a maduro/Connecticut broadleaf wrapper really needs to check these out...Good stuff!


----------



## mrolland5500

Matilde and Starbucks while doing a little work and cleaning in the RV









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gloria De Leon,


----------



## bobbya08

My first Padron courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

habanos said:


> Def. want to try one..


Just ordered 1 in a 5er with other Viaje's can't wait to try it. Does it need a little rest or ROTT?


----------



## tfkirk

bobbya08 said:


> My first Padron courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy that stix, but whats with that middle finger nail? Is that a cigar pic?


----------



## bobbya08

tfkirk said:


> Enjoy that stix, but whats with that middle finger nail?


That's what happens when you smash the s#%t out of it at work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina Bronze Label









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

bobbya08 said:


> That's what happens when you smash the s#%t out of it at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OUCH, well than enjoy that great smoke.


----------



## Randy956

Number nine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tfkirk

Long, long night (Sat) with friends celebrating the upcoming of my grandson the 1st week in July. Here we go!! 

La Aurora Corojo Robusto 
Padilla Single Batch Perfecto 
Black Crown Sons of Anarchy Toro 
Foundry Chillin' Moose Corona


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> That's what happens when you smash the s#%t out of it at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell, Funfetti on a nice cool morning. Sweet and smooth.


----------



## StillPuffin

Illusione haut 10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga Privada T52. Aged a couple of years. Super good cigar!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Criollo,


----------



## talisker10

Oliva serie g maduro perfecto


----------



## Yukoner

RP Signature Series. We're up to +31.5 degrees this weekend (that's ~91 F).


----------



## bobbya08

Brass knuckle courtesy of @mrolland5500. Thanks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Always Bro ...enjoy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Petite robusto, and a cream soda this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frankie100

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight's after dinner smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

FMichael said:


> Haven't had a gar in a few days, but my last one was a 'new' release by Punch - the Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua.
> 
> Anyone who likes a maduro/Connecticut broadleaf wrapper really needs to check these out...Good stuff!


Thanks for the "heads up" on those. Was wondering about them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

90° here today. Might as well enjoy it...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round two for the day, going to be hard to rest any of these at this rate. Damn good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Earlier this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

quesquared said:


> Earlier this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Is that the Fumas ? I snagged a few that are resting. How are they ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Current deliciousness









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

JtAv8tor said:


> Is that the Fumas ? I snagged a few that are resting. How are they ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just the regular brickhouse

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Having a cheapie presidente while on vacation.


----------



## habanos

AF BTL. One of my favs.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

L40 by way of @Humphrey's Ghost. I can already tell I need more of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> L40 by way of @Humphrey's Ghost. I can already tell I need more of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another 1 on my list...enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Another 1 on my list...enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's a damn good smoke brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> It's a damn good smoke brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Super Premium Seconds Villazon Factory, rothschild


Had one of these yesterday if they are the ones from CI....honestly a great smoke and a Ash like yours. Killer price also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> Had one of these yesterday if they are the ones from CI....honestly a great smoke and a Ash like yours. Killer price also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good smoke, and value. The one I have are definitely Punch Bare Knuckle.


----------



## yamirstogies239

cusano connecticut
posting again after a while of not do to baby girl being born 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Always satisfied with these. This is the first torpedo I've had. Way better than its price tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

mrolland5500 said:


> Picture speaks for itself thanks to my brother from another mother @bobbya08 for this great stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Proof of enabling...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Now I can say I've given Señor Fernandez a fair shake and I also gotta say, I'm not impressed. I think I just don't have the pallete for this guys blend's yet.

I'll be trying Pete Johnson's name brand next. I've got an Animal Cracker Surrogate & a Blind Man's bluff ( I just like the name of that yin).

Cheers!


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Tattoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Kind of nicotined (if that is a word) out from my herf last night, had a B&M pigtail corona possibly a Nick's Stick but not sure. Was a very good $2 smoke lots of flavor surprisingly only problem was the ash just wouldn't go anywhere but on my lap, but not a bad yard gar. Then played a couple of games of cornhole (think what you may with that word) with the family. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Back to work Monday.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Kyle Nugent

Went to the local b&m two weeks ago and everything was fine. Went today and it seemed like everything in the humidor was covered in mold. Luckily padrons are kept in a separate case. But we will see what happens with the shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last one for the night family









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Davidoff Yamasa
AF Hemingway Signature


----------



## Fusion

The last of my very first sampler purchase, i could miss them


----------



## WNYTony

Nicaro Exclusivo while out attacking the weeds. @Kidvegas sent me this stogie and said it was a good smoke and he ain't lying !



Tonight's choice Curivari Reserva Cafe 60


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nubbed the skyflower tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

tasty treat for the morning...Le Creme for the win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Are tasty treat for the morning...Le Creme for the win!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are tasty.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Oliva MB3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The La Imperiosa is one of my all time favorite NCs. Have another 5er headed my way as I type. Can't wait.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Isonj

My first Ashton vsg belicoso, good creamy smoke output w some chocolate in the last third. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kristoff Criollo.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Running errands with a Diesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

An AB with a Kona


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Running errands with a Diesel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which one is that? Diesel has become one of my most coveted brands lately. I love them all and have yet to have any fuss with them. The price point makes it even better, IMO.


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Which one is that? Diesel has become one of my most coveted brands lately. I love them all and have yet to have any fuss with them. The price point makes it even better, IMO.


I believe it's the unholy, light brown wrapper on foot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> I believe it's the unholy, light brown wrapper on foot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you tried the Heart of Darkness? That one's next on my list to grab.


----------



## JtAv8tor

I have got a few of them if you want I can send you a couple to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> I have got a few of them if you want I can send you a couple to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just making conversation brother. I was thinking you mentioned having some and was curious your thoughts on it. I do appreciate the offer, but not necessary. I'll grab a fiver soon to try them. Thanks again, though.:wink2:


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> I have got a few of them if you want I can send you a couple to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahahahahaha


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Just making conversation brother. I was thinking you mentioned having some and was curious your thoughts on it. I do appreciate the offer, but not necessary. I'll grab a fiver soon to try them. Thanks again, though.:wink2:


Sure thing if you change your mind let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Hahahahahaha


What are you laughing at your coffee sampler went out today....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Sure thing if you change your mind let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I respectfully will not. :vs_cool: Interested in your thoughts is all.


----------



## poppajon75

@LeatherNeck another Diesel if you haven't tried yet is the Hair of the Dog. Great cigar IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> @LeatherNeck another Diesel if you haven't tried yet is the Hair of the Dog. Great cigar IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Not sure on that one either. The "Diesel" and "Unlimited" are what got me hooked on this brand not too long go. I'm on a mission to have them all as permanent residents. Thanks for the input Jon.


----------



## msmith1986

Having a Smith maduro in the car.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@JtAv8tor do you get frequent flyer miles from the post office? Lol.... got people scared here of your bombs destroying mail !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Headley Grange lancero from my brother in Georgia @mrolland5500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> What are you laughing at your coffee sampler went out today....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's just coffee. Not worried at all.


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Headley Grange lancero from my brother in Georgia @mrolland5500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. It's very peppery, a lot more so than what I'm accustomed to. I'm really digging this vitola, between the L40 yesterday and this one I'm going to have to look into getting some other lanceros.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I like it. It's very peppery, a lot more so than what I'm accustomed to. I'm really digging this vitola, between the L40 yesterday and this one I'm going to have to look into getting some other lanceros.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

csk415 said:


> It's just coffee. Not worried at all.


Mmmm are you sure? :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Indeed brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will most likely get more of these in the future. Every crowned heads stick I've tried has been good so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Still my favorite nc.. Last one , it may be time to go shopping.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Wrapper took on more damage than I thought. Band is covering a pretty good split also.


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Still my favorite nc.. Last one , it may be time to go shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Figured you would have endless supply of 5hat power house.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Humphrey' Ghost


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Thanks @Humphrey' Ghost
> 
> View attachment 128978


I smoked one of those last night from Mark. It was great but I'm partial to Liga sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads JDH and a cup of Kona this fine afternoon,


----------



## Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

I need to get more of these. They were good rott, but after a year of rest, it's just that much better! Perfect ash too.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Figured you would have endless supply of 5hat power house.


I found these after I made the no more nc buying..might have to break that pledge.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Diesel Wicked.... It'll make ya goofy. Thank you Joe aka @Kidvegas.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Diesel Wicked.... It'll make ya goofy. Thank you Joe aka @Kidvegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ya sure...blame the cigar.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Ya sure...blame the cigar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Alright, I can't place the blame entirely on the copious oily smoke this cigar produces but a fella can try 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Diesel Wicked.... It'll make ya goofy. Thank you Joe aka @Kidvegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Lol....those are some KICK ASS smokes brother...great pic also!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Melanio Robusto......


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Morphine from @mrolland5500









Gracias bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Morphine from @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm starting to feel like the old guy at the bar.. There's been cigars poppin up I've never heard of.. I see the stuff @mrolland 's sending out and smokin. I usually recognize about 25%. I just can't keep up with all these new fangled thingy ma bobs.

Have I been livin on the dark side too long..hell it's only been a year.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I'm starting to feel like the old guy at the bar.. There's been cigars poppin up I've never heard of.. I see the stuff @mrolland 's sending out and smokin. I usually recognize about 25%. I just can't keep up with all these new fangled thingy ma bobs.
> 
> Have I been livin on the dark side too long..hell it's only been a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol...He's had me hitting the google search more than once that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MUWAT for tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Morphine from @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy brother fantastic stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

These are starting to hit their sweet spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> I'm starting to feel like the old guy at the bar.. There's been cigars poppin up I've never heard of.. I see the stuff @mrolland 's sending out and smokin. I usually recognize about 25%. I just can't keep up with all these new fangled thingy ma bobs.
> 
> Have I been livin on the dark side too long..hell it's only been a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well I must admit I'm a sucker for a good boutique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Lol...He's had me hitting the google search more than once that's for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hitting google search right now myself lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

HVC Edicion Especial 2015 from @Regiampiero

Never had one of these before, but it has a familiar mineral/metal taste that I can't place. Deceptively strong with earthiness and some spice.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 & Disaronno


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro Monday serie G for the ride home. Never disappoints.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Jalapeño tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you tried the Heart of Darkness? That one's next on my list to grab.












Been a few months since I have had one and @Kidvegas sent me one and your question got me craving one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

bobbya08 said:


> Jalapeño tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intriguing. Kind of reminds me of a Tatuaje RC184 but darker.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> Intriguing. Kind of reminds me of a Tatuaje RC184 but darker.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


It was really a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

First stick was a did. Had to go with a reliable one. Always good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

1964 Padrón Annie Pyramid. I can't even explain how messed up my head is. 
With ice water. 









Ruff Night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Stuck working on trailer brakes the day before a camping trip time to enjoy smoke, Guaimaro for the win! First one and a nice smoke bomb!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tat Dat Azz baby!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Champagne InHand said:


> 1964 Padrón Annie Pyramid. I can't even explain how messed up my head is.
> With ice water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruff Night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're doing the right thing then bro "Smoke One"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just survived a meetup group I organize with Champagne as the highlight wine.

I'm feeling. I'm feeling numb be thankful for making it home alive.

Crazy meetups. I knew champagne and sparklers would be tough.

Smoking a Padrón 1964 Annie Torpedo. Really couldn't say if it was natural or Maduro. Just thankful to be in the tub and not divorced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Behemoth A & few fingers...


----------



## GOT14U

Wildone said:


> Behemoth A & few fingers...


Is that plume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Wildone said:


> Behemoth A & few fingers...


Dang, you buy that by the foot?


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> Just survived a meetup group I organize with Champagne as the highlight wine.
> 
> I'm feeling. I'm feeling numb be thankful for making it home alive.
> 
> Crazy meetups. I knew champagne and sparklers would be tough.
> 
> Smoking a Padrón 1964 Annie Torpedo. Really couldn't say if it was natural or Maduro. Just thankful to be in the tub and not divorced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sparklers always get me excited also! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm feeling. I'm feeling numb...
> 
> thankful for making it home alive.
> 
> I knew champagne and sparklers would be tough. .... Really couldn't say if it was natural or Maduro.
> 
> ...Just thankful to be in the tub and not divorced.


Made my day. Sorry for chopping up your quotes, but I love it.


----------



## Wildone

GOT14U said:


> Is that plume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought a box of 20 over 15 years ago, this is only the 5th I reached for, just probably dusty...&#128563;


----------



## WNYTony

FDLA Toro on the golf course and tonight this La Aurora Preferidos sent to me by @tjhemp


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> FDLA Toro on the golf course and tonight this La Aurora Preferidos sent to me by @tjhemp


Nice one, never heard of those. Good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Nice one, never heard of those. Good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was - I would definitely smoke it again.


----------



## msmith1986

The wife got these for me for Christmas, along with Cohiba pequaños and Mac ascots. She was kind of pissed tonight when she saw these compared to the others.
I'm not impressed with stretched and twisted wrappers with water spots all over, and terribly loose roll of short filler. The flavor and burn was pretty good, but spitting out pieces of tobacco is not my idea of a good short smoke. Pretty disappointed at Ashton for this nonsense.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Wildone said:


> Behemoth A & few fingers...


Now that looks like a textbook example of plume. Is there a jealousy emoticon?


----------



## Kidvegas

La Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Habano, Corojo with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## MisterSurgery

UBC03 said:


> I'm starting to feel like the old guy at the bar.. There's been cigars poppin up I've never heard of.. I see the stuff @mrolland 's sending out and smokin. I usually recognize about 25%. I just can't keep up with all these new fangled thingy ma bobs.
> 
> Have I been livin on the dark side too long..hell it's only been a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Try being semi-out of the game like I have for almost ten years. I don't recognize at least half of these smokes, and some of my old favorites don't exist anymore.

Anyway, to contribute, having this with some Mombasa coffee by Whiff Roasters. (this one has at least eight years of rest in the humidor):










Hope you gents/ladies are a having good morning.


----------



## quesquared

I find myself having to research coffee, as well as, the cigars you guys post. I have to learn and up my game, smh. Oh and good morning all. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

quesquared said:


> I find myself having to research coffee, as well as, the cigars you guys post. I have to learn and up my game, smh. Oh and good morning all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The beauty of cigars (and coffee) is that there is so much to choose from and none of it is (usually) objectively bad. Important tip: don't get pulled into the trap of thinking that the only good cigars are pricey. Some of my favorites are relatively inexpensive. Cigars also follow trends where brands will be hot for a while, then they could just drop off and become unpopular. I remember about 10-15 years ago when Gurkha came on the scene and people were raving about how great they were, then they became the brand you love to hate. I have no idea what the opinion is on them now. Same with CAO, who started off well, and then their QC just went straight into the toilet and they were releasing too much stuff too fast.

Remember: even cigars have their Ed Hardy's.

(end angry old man rant)


----------



## quesquared

MisterSurgery said:


> The beauty of cigars (and coffee) is that there is so much to choose from and none of it is (usually) objectively bad. Important tip: don't get pulled into the trap of thinking that the only good cigars are pricey. Some of my favorites are relatively inexpensive. Cigars also follow trends where brands will be hot for a while, then they could just drop off and become unpopular. I remember about 10-15 years ago when Gurkha came on the scene and people were raving about how great they were, then they became the brand you love to hate. I have no idea what the opinion is on them now. Same with CAO, who started off well, and then their QC just went straight into the toilet and they were releasing too much stuff too fast.
> 
> Remember: even cigars have their Ed Hardy's.
> 
> (end angry old man rant)


Thanks, I am learning this as I go and trying not to get caught up in the hype. The consensus on gurkha is still the same lol and the only CAO i enjoy so far would be the flatheads.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

quesquared said:


> Thanks, I am learning this as I go and trying not to get caught up in the hype. The consensus on gurkha is still the same lol and the only CAO i enjoy so far would be the flatheads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


There were some Gurkhas that I had that were pretty good back in the day (Expedition, Symphony, if memory serves me correctly), and I still have some Gurkhas in the humidor. I haven't had a CAO in ages, and the Flathead didn't exist back when I was stockpiling regularly. I'll have to give 'em a try.


----------



## mrolland5500

#NFG 
La Palina Bronze Label









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> #NFG
> La Palina Bronze Label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smoke. Those ladies are pretty good. What's the NFG stand for?


----------



## Maxh92

The stick I smoked last night. Received it from a member here. I completely forget who from, though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Nice smoke. Those ladies are pretty good. What's the NFG stand for?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess No F%#ks Given?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

I am beginning to think cigars are like wine, there are so many good ones out there why would you ever smoke the same one twice. And you know what I mean, don't say because it is all ashes after you smoke it.


----------



## StillPuffin

csk415 said:


> Nice smoke. Those ladies are pretty good. What's the NFG stand for?


"Not F****** Good" I believe. I really dig the badge as a in pic note

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

StillPuffin said:


> "Not F****** Good" I believe. I really dig the badge as a in pic note
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That what it means where I work.. Tape it up,write NFG (no effin good)on in it, throw it away..

Half hour later, watch the boss dig it out and try to fix it...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Neanderthal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Nice smoke. Those ladies are pretty good. What's the NFG stand for?


No ****s Given

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess No F%#ks Given?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

StillPuffin said:


> "Not F****** Good" I believe. I really dig the badge as a in pic note
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"No F**ks Given"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> No ****s Given
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on.


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## csk415

The look on my neighbors face was priceless.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> The look on my neighbors face was priceless.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> The look on my neighbors face was priceless.


  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

csk415 said:


> The look on my neighbors face was priceless.


Foot Violation - Yellow Card! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Smithdale Natural and a Peet's MD


----------



## Cibao Valley

MF Le Bijou 1922:

La Aurora Preferidos Emerald:

Quesada 40th Anniversary:


----------



## Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

bobbya08 said:


> Jalapeño tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had the ghost pepper Saturday, and really really enjoyed it. Didn't even know they made the jalapeno, so now I need to look out for one. Definitely the best vijae I've ever had.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> HVC Edicion Especial 2015 from @Regiampiero
> 
> Never had one of these before, but it has a familiar mineral/metal taste that I can't place. Deceptively strong with earthiness and some spice.


Interesting take. I remember the mineral taste, but not the metal taste. Might have to refresh my memory tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Wildone said:


> Behemoth A & few fingers...


For all wondering about what plume looks like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden

Finally, I tried Cohiba Behike 52"10. Really, very nice and strong cigar.


----------



## quesquared

Regiampiero said:


> Just had the ghost pepper Saturday, and really really enjoyed it. Didn't even know they made the jalapeno, so now I need to look out for one. Definitely the best vijae I've ever had.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What's the reason for the ghostpepper/jalapeno names? How is the flavor? I gotta see if I can find these.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Hayden said:


> Finally, I tried Cohiba Behike 52"10. Really, very nice and strong cigar.


Wrong place sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

quesquared said:


> What's the reason for the ghostpepper/jalapeno names? How is the flavor? I gotta see if I can find these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No idea, but it was one of the most complex and interesting stick I've had in a while. Kept me guessing as to what flavor note I was going to get with each draw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Regiampiero said:


> No idea, but it was one of the most complex and interesting sick I've had in a while. Kept me guessing as to what flavor note I was going to get with each draw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yup, well that seals it..I will have to go hunting, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Perdomo Champange Noir. > 4mo. ummmm ... nope.


----------



## tfkirk

After work an Alec Bradley Sungrown Robusto


----------



## poppajon75

Thank you Mark @Humphrey's Ghost. I've been seeing these pop up in conversation and, the smoking threads a lot lately. I couldn't resist any longer. I concur, the L40 is fantastic.









Hate to see it end.








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you Mark @Humphrey's Ghost. I've been seeing these pop up in conversation and, the smoking threads a lot lately. I couldn't resist any longer. I concur, the L40 is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it Jon


----------



## poppajon75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Jon


I'm still enjoying it. I see absolutely no reason to rush it. Such a well rounded cigar with perfect construction and, burn. I could see craving these. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Since haven't had the time to imbibe since last week - I made amends, and enjoyed 2 sticks today.

I've recently gotten on the Punch Gran Puro Nicaraguan band wagon...Last week I enjoyed 2 of the Toro sized (6x54) so today after I dropped my boys off at a early tae-kwon-do session I headed over to a nearby cigar shop, and enjoyed the same gar - only in the Robusto size (4.9 x 48) ...I really enjoy the smaller size for I rarely do not have the time to enjoy a longer stick...Was an enjoyable 50 min smoke!

My 2nd stick of the day was the La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black Maduro beast (6 x 60) ...Today was a good day!


----------



## droy1958

Flores Y Rodriguez......


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mombacho Liga Maestro PC. These need a touch of rest but are pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Paul Stulac









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

My Father Flor De las Antillas.


----------



## msmith1986

RP Catch 22. Still not sure yet what I think. The flavor is decent but not very complex as of yet. I believe it's one of those deals not actually made by RP.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Well being that it's Tuesday I figured why not. My first Tat courtesy of @JtAv8tor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well being that it's Tuesday I figured why not. My first Tat courtesy of @JtAv8tor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh pulled out the jackal ! Good one indeed, shaggy foot is odd to light sometimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Ohh pulled out the jackal ! Good one indeed, shaggy foot is odd to light sometimes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it's giving me fits right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Yes it's giving me fits right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once it gets to the wrapper it should settle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatuaje Avion.

Great write up by @Rondo here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=246513 where I posted a follow up and how I thought I lost it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pinolero by AJ ,


----------



## quesquared

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tatuaje Avion.
> 
> Great write up by @Rondo here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=246513 where I posted a follow up and how I thought I lost it!


That sounds tasty!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

MF Flor de las Antillas


----------



## Fusion

Also my first Tat, wont be my last


----------



## Alrightdriver

A.j. new world.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Dang good stick. Thanks Mario @mrolland5500


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WNYTony

Tat / Lat Negociant Belicoso that @TreySC sent me in a little cigar swappage. Great smooth smoke but on the milder side when compared to the Black or L'Atelier lines. Thanks Trey


----------



## bgz

Oops... forgot to smoke a tat. Smoked a Padron 1964 Superior... didn't take a picture though.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pinolero by AJ ,
> View attachment 129218


Wow, another I never knew AJ made. I swear some of you guys find the coolest sh*t!


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, another I never knew AJ made. I swear some of you guys find the coolest sh*t!


And i believe no longer in production :vs_mad:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Man O War side project from a @Maxh92 bomb hit.








The chisel head is awesome! Thanks Max

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> And i believe no longer in production :vs_mad:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figures! Nathan has prolly had that since the 90's. LOL


----------



## LeatherNeck

His humi is like a zoo exhibit for extinct or endangered cigars.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padilla Series 68 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, ladies!










edit: whoever rolled this is a baller:


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padilla Series 68 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,
> View attachment 129274


Morning Nathan. What's the main difference in the '68 and '68 Black Bear? I had a 10er of the '68 BB and really didn't like them. Just wondering if the regular '68 was different.
BTW, I see the plume on that stick and know you've had it a while. LOL


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padilla Series 68 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,
> 
> View attachment 129274


Good smoke. Glad Ranger was sold me some. Defiantly worth having a few.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to smoke a San Lotano Oval Connie with morning coffee. Windings is making a clean burn difficult.

Somebody had asked if this line was d/c'd. I don't know. AJF tries a ton of different cigars and often switches names, blends and dies discontinue some product. Sadly Connie wrapped cigars aren't as popular as they should be. They aren't as heavily flavored or filled with nicotine, but they have nice smoothness, florals and that toasted hay. I really like them fir a morning or late, late night stick. Fillers and such can be anything.

There are few wrappers I dislike. Sumatra, Candela and Cameroon need to be fine right and have age but I'll still smoke them but I buy very few these days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Aquitaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Jaime Garcia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Jaime Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had my first 1 this past weekend. I Really enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padilla Series 68 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,
> View attachment 129274


Just received it from @csk415 thanks again Chris! Will turn it to ash soon enough.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> Trying to smoke a San Lotano Oval Connie with morning coffee. Windings is making a clean burn difficult.
> 
> Somebody had asked if this line was d/c'd. I don't know. AJF tries a ton of different cigars and often switches names, blends and dies discontinue some product. Sadly Connie wrapped cigars aren't as popular as they should be. They aren't as heavily flavored or filled with nicotine, but they have nice smoothness, florals and that toasted hay. I really like them fir a morning or late, late night stick. Fillers and such can be anything.
> 
> There are few wrappers I dislike. Sumatra, Candela and Cameroon need to be fine right and have age but I'll still smoke them but I buy very few these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had this only once not Oval, but torpedo and I loved it for a Connie.


----------



## Fusion

Romeo and a Kirkland Pacific Bold Coffee


----------



## Alrightdriver

Starting the afternoon right.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Starting the afternoon right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I just bought 1 of those, whats your take on them?


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Had my first 1 this past weekend. I Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


These are pretty darn good sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> I just bought 1 of those, whats your take on them?


This is my second one. I really like them. Kinda spicy and creamy at the same time. I'll definitely get more in the future.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one this week.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fusion said:


> I just bought 1 of those, whats your take on them?


fantastic bang for the buck
if you are patient and keep your eyes open you can find them for a bargain


----------



## bgz

Gummy Jones said:


> fantastic bang for the buck
> if you are patient and keep your eyes open you can find them for a bargain


Ya, I like them at less than $3 per. Personally I like the MB3s better for bargain broadleafs.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gummy Jones said:


> fantastic bang for the buck
> if you are patient and keep your eyes open you can find them for a bargain


This is my second from the Holts sale. It's a great cigar for only a weeks rest in the humi. Looking forward to smoking more. If you can find them on sale pickem up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Final third of a Padilla 1948. I should have bought a ton of these. Cheap and good smokes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Smoke


----------



## msmith1986

One of my old favorites for the ride home. I wish I would've brought a maduro with me though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

RP Vintage 1992 with a year to the day on it. I'm not one to shoot RP down. I've had some really good ones and, after a year I'd consider this one of them.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Morning Nathan. What's the main difference in the '68 and '68 Black Bear? I had a 10er of the '68 BB and really didn't like them. Just wondering if the regular '68 was different.
> BTW, I see the plume on that stick and know you've had it a while. LOL


I haven't tried the BB. The 68 is a Corojo wrapper with a Criollo binder I think?


----------



## droy1958

Viva Republica Guerrilla Warfare Corona....thanks @WNYTony


----------



## Kidvegas

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Honey and hand grenade.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Starting to break into the boxes of Leccia Black and White I bought in February. The White especially continues to be one of the smoothest cigars I've ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Regiampiero said:


> Honey and hand grenade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What the HELL!? Where do you guys get this sh%t from? Seriously! :vs_mad:

Here I am smoking a temperamental CAO LX2 that's being more trouble than I care to endure today:vs_mad:; and you have Honey and a hand grenade:vs_OMG:! Can I borrow the ordinance to blow my stogie to never again land?
Please, do tell this interesting story......


----------



## csk415

MidwestToker said:


> Starting to break into the boxes of Leccia Black and White I bought in February. The White especially continues to be one of the smoothest cigars I've ever had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to agree with you on those whites.


----------



## 83tonio

A 2 dollar(reject) stick From my local save on cigarettes store. 
I only went there for a lotty ticket. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Courtesy of @mrolland5500 thank you.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

LeatherNeck said:


> What the HELL!? Where do you guys get this sh%t from? Seriously! :vs_mad:
> 
> Here I am smoking a temperamental CAO LX2 that's being more trouble than I care to endure today:vs_mad:; and you have Honey and a hand grenade:vs_OMG:! Can I borrow the ordinance to blow my stogie to never again land?
> Please, do tell this interesting story......


lol. There's plenty of places to get vijae online, but my local B&M has a nice selection of vintage sticks that no one smokes. vijae is one of them and I don't mind using their humidor space as personal storage lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Courtesy of @mrolland5500 thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Kick em Mule!!! Enjoy bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

not a bad stick for $3


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


>


One of my favs!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thanks @bobbya08 for the evenings smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks @bobbya08 for the evenings smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Gotta love some Nomad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ethernaut05 said:


> Gotta love some Nomad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know the cigar, but that is some great beer.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

RP 20th.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Fusion

Last Call


----------



## frankie100

msmith1986 said:


> One of my old favorites for the ride home. I wish I would've brought a maduro with me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those Lot 23's are a good smoke....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Ortega Serie D Black as a storm rolls in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Avo 90th from the shop. Was about to go in the freezer, decided it's time is now. Good smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

This was an Emilio Los Regalos Quetzal I got in a sampler buy, and it was great



Tonight a trusty old Oliva Serie O Robusto


----------



## msmith1986

frankie100 said:


> Those Lot 23's are a good smoke....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think I averaged around $4/stick last summer when I re-supplied on conn and maduro. I always keep a box of each around.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Locking up the distillery early tonight. There was a tupper of Smiths within reach. Still on the Feb stash. Delicious any time of the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A.Flores Capa Maduro,


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> A.Flores Capa Maduro,
> 
> View attachment 129450


Love those! Along with the Habanos are darn good smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Found some of these plus the 2015's at a local lounge. Just had to fire one up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Last night at an annual cigar event, I had a great big Padron 1926 which lasted, probably two hours. It's a really nice smoke and I wish I could afford to smoke them more often.


----------



## acitalianman13

BG Meyer sent to me by WnyTony


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Found some of these plus the 2015's at a local lounge. Just had to fire one up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some darn good sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

UC Shade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alec Bradley Nica Puro Diamond Rough Cut from an AB event last night at the local B&M that I go to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

About to put the torch to this 2014 Undercrown that I scored in a PIF from @OneStrangeaOne. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Fusion

El Credito and a Kona Today


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK. Lock Stock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Which one shall I have soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Randy956 said:


> Which one shall I have soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Send them my way and I will try both, then let you know which one you should've smoked first....I'm here for you 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Thanks for looking out for me. I'll send them right away. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> Which one shall I have soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The 2003 is older, smoke that one, just in case the other needs more rest, lol. If all else fails, send them to me and I'll let you know how they were. &#128514;

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

quesquared said:


> Send them my way and I will try both, then let you know which one you should've smoked first....I'm here for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Lol...this never gets old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

I should have done that









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

After Lunch Smoke, AF Curly head Maduro


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Lol...this never gets old!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, no sir it does not

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Smoking some ribs and a UF-13 courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

bobbya08 said:


> Smoking some ribs and a UF-13 courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are terrific

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> I should have done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Flag on the play. Both feet in the pic. &#128514;

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Randy956 said:


> Those are terrific
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> Flag on the play. Both feet in the pic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My bad. Cigars are on me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Randy956 said:


> I should have done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We got some toe action tonight!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> We got some toe action tonight!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That could of been EASILY edited out..wtf..freaks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> That could of been EASILY edited out..wtf..freaks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


&#128514;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A Flores Y Rodriguez Tamboril Reserva Limitada by way of @Kidvegas. I can see why you enjoy this smoke Joe. Starts out with a blast of pepper and, spice with background floral notes. It quickly became something else entirely. Rich earth, cocoa, dried fruit, clove and, cinnamon. Abundant smoke output to boot. Very nice bro and, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Belt Buckle courtesy @WNYTony! Smoking like a dream brother.

Now off to the lounge La Aroma De Cuba is stopping over. $20 gets ya 2 + food and drink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas. Always tasty!


----------



## x man

been smoking a lot of Fuente unnamed and tat reserve rreggies


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Aj last call maduro.. I see a box in my future









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Kidvegas said:


> Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT cigar........ great cigar..... great smoke......did I mention I like those?....


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> A.Flores Capa Maduro,
> View attachment 129450


Yum..Love them!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac. I have my doubts....whatcha think?


----------



## Regiampiero

Hvc pan caliente and Java iced coffee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Grande. Outstanding cigar.

With Sam Adams Boston Lager.

In a downpour right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac. I have my doubts....whatcha think?


Whoa! Is that a mouth torch? If it were me I would cut an inch of the foot off and see if it still looks like that. It appears you may have a few tree branches in there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Another one of my favorites in the med range. The corona and lonsdale always have great cedar and spice flavor.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

La Aurora 107
&
AF Flor Fina


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> A Flores Y Rodriguez Tamboril Reserva Limitada by way of @Kidvegas. I can see why you enjoy this smoke Joe. Starts out with a blast of pepper and, spice with background floral notes. It quickly became something else entirely. Rich earth, cocoa, dried fruit, clove and, cinnamon. Abundant smoke output to boot. Very nice bro and, greatly appreciated.


Glad you enjoyed that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac. I have my doubts....whatcha think?


The stems are added flavor!


----------



## Champagne InHand

LeatherNeck said:


> Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac. I have my doubts....whatcha think?


C&A use some wrappers that make AJF look thick. No worries about that US leaf in the middle.

On a serious note for the prices they charge I had to give up on them even as I really liked the taste of the Daddy Mac.

I'll buy mor La Palina "Mr. Sam," not that those are that affordable these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Whoa! Is that a mouth torch? If it were me I would cut an inch of the foot off and see if it still looks like that. It appears you may have a few tree branches in there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This is my first C&A and I thought the same thing. However, I wanted to give it a chance unaltered. It toasted (I may have scorched it a little) and lit just fine. Flavors were like non I've ever had in my decade+ of this hobby. No ill effects from the nasty looking foot. Perfect burn line and handled some heavy puffing for the 1st third without a hitch. No pepper, no spice, no coffee or chocolate, no nuts, wood, sweet hay or any "normal" flavors. The flavors were a mineral metallic and raw straight tobacco. Not harsh or unpleasant in the least (quite the opposite). It produced the whitest ash I've ever seen! I must admit, this cigar is very intriguing. It has a bite and a rawness that keeps it interesting while keeping a medium body that begs for more (ok, that's a little weird but true). Razor sharp burn that stays cool no matter how much I puff on it. To top it off, this cigar was sent to me by ..........yea, no clue! Thankfully Mr. Anonymous gifted me a few in different vitolas.


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> This is my first C&A and I thought the same thing. However, I wanted to give it a chance unaltered. It toasted (I may have scorched it a little) and lit just fine. Flavors were like non I've ever had in my decade+ of this hobby. No ill effects from the nasty looking foot. Perfect burn line and handled some heavy puffing for the 1st third without a hitch. No pepper, no spice, no coffee or chocolate, no nuts, wood, sweet hay or any "normal" flavors. The flavors were a mineral metallic and raw straight tobacco. Not harsh or unpleasant in the least (quite the opposite). It produced the whitest ash I've ever seen! I must admit, this cigar is very intriguing. It has a bite and a rawness that keeps it interesting while keeping a medium body that begs for more (ok, that's a little weird but true). Razor sharp burn that stays cool no matter how much I puff on it. To top it off, this cigar was sent to me by ..........yea, no clue! Thankfully Mr. Anonymous gifted me a few in different vitolas.


Well now that's just straight up intriguing...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Kidvegas said:


> Glad you enjoyed that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PDR makes some fine smokes. The A Flores and Flore de Rod are nice somkes....


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> Well now that's just straight up intriguing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Indeed my friend! I hate to sound like a rambling teenager, but this was a welcomed surprised. I have never seen anyone post about this cigar so naturally I thought little of it. Let's just say that the rest of it's brothers sitting peacefully in my tupperdors are in for a rude awakening. Death by fire is eminent! Whoever you are, Mr. Shady.....thank you!

Better yet, I'm gonna share one. Be on the lookout, it's going somewhere......


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


>


Showoff! Now that's a fine smoke! Corojo is one of my favorites as well as Camacho, put them together.....:vs_OMG:


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @Kidvegas how are those? Have wanted to give'em a try!


----------



## piken

Gran habano, Habano #3


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

ELLASU said:


> Hey @Kidvegas how are those? Have wanted to give'em a try!


Not much of a descriptive type my friend sorry! All i can say is the Mi Amor is a great cigar. Spicy/Pepper full bodied med/full strength. Some nuttiness mixed in rounding out an exceptionally pleasurable cigar!

Definitely give it a shot, you'll not be disappointed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilkuku

I had a Joya Black Robusto 5x56 with a craft Porter...I wish I could tell ya all the different things I tasted, but not there yet (not sure I ever will be). It was a great smoke with a lot of smoke which I like and a great flavor. To top it off, I found a great cigar bar across the river in Jeffersonville, IN. Got to watch golf, drink a great local porter and smoke a good stick


----------



## mrolland5500

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is that the classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

MisterSurgery said:


> The beauty of cigars (and coffee) is that there is so much to choose from and none of it is (usually) objectively bad. Important tip: don't get pulled into the trap of thinking that the only good cigars are pricey. Some of my favorites are relatively inexpensive. Cigars also follow trends where brands will be hot for a while, then they could just drop off and become unpopular. I remember about 10-15 years ago when Gurkha came on the scene and people were raving about how great they were, then they became the brand you love to hate. I have no idea what the opinion is on them now. Same with CAO, who started off well, and then their QC just went straight into the toilet and they were releasing too much stuff too fast.
> 
> Remember: even cigars have their Ed Hardy's.
> 
> (end angry old man rant)


Well said!
There are a few sub $3 cigars out there that become truly amazing smokes with at least 9 months rest.
I haven't had a Gurka that I've liked in my meager 4 consistent years of smoking. And I'm not sure, but CAO seems to have regained their QC. IMO they put out some pretty good cigars.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A cheap AF brevas royale while running around the distillery here. Still decent, but maybe a more relaxing smoke later.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

Bought these to see how they compare to the larger viola and as a short smoke.
The flavor is spot on compared to its bigger counterparts but, they were wet and got mushy about 1/2 way thru and began to get harsh.
Figure I'll let them acclimate to 65% and see how they act then.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

mrolland5500 said:


> Is that the classic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Improvisation, 2017 LE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Black Belt Buckle courtesy @WNYTony! Smoking like a dream brother.
> 
> Now off to the lounge La Aroma De Cuba is stopping over. $20 gets ya 2 + food and drink!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 in one day - looks like we're making a proper Crowned Heads whore out of you ! Glad you enjoyed it.

Last Tsar Churchill over here tonight


----------



## WNYTony

MidwestToker said:


> Ortega Serie D Black as a storm rolls in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just found one of those - good smoke ?


----------



## WNYTony

brimy623 said:


> Bought these to see how they compare to the larger viola and as a short smoke.
> The flavor is spot on compared to its bigger counterparts but, they were wet and got mushy about 1/2 way thru and began to get harsh.
> Figure I'll let them acclimate to 65% and see how they act then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Didn't recognize you with that new pic bro ! Good to see you still smoke every now and then oke:


----------



## MisterSurgery

brimy623 said:


> Well said!
> There are a few sub $3 cigars out there that become truly amazing smokes with at least 9 months rest.
> I haven't had a Gurka that I've liked in my meager 4 consistent years of smoking. And I'm not sure, but CAO seems to have regained their QC. IMO they put out some pretty good cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Funny enough, I'm smoking a Gurkha Beauty right now, and it's actually pretty damned good, especially since the price on these is in the toilet. It's burning evenly, has a great draw, and has a nice mellow flavor profile that I'm enjoying with some Kenyan coffee. If the masses want to hate on Gurkha, and I can snag sticks at a decent price, I'll do that all day long. It isn't a home run-hitter, but as a regular smoke, it's good! I've got some in the humi that have at least ten years on them; looking forward to see how they end up.

Anyway, this was yesterday's smoke, which I was unable to post since I was getting slammed with work:










Started off fine, but developed a bastard of a runner about halfway through. I didn't let this rest anywhere near as long as I would like, but I have a few, so I figured I'd burn one anyway. Hopefully, the other ones put on a better show.


----------



## MisterSurgery

Champagne InHand said:


> Final third of a Padilla 1948. I should have bought a ton of these. Cheap and good smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, indeed, they are!


----------



## Pasty_Man_Thighs

Newbie here, fired this and the grill up to celebrate it not thunderstorming for the first time in roughly 4 days









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Avo 90th classic cover vol 3. Last of a box from last year. Going to miss these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its 9am, over 90F already, going to hit 100+ , starting off the day with a My Father La Reloba and a Club Soda with Lemon


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance Charity. With water this muggy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MisterSurgery said:


> Anyway, this was yesterday's smoke, which I was unable to post since I was getting slammed with work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started off fine, but developed a bastard of a runner about halfway through. I didn't let this rest anywhere near as long as I would like, but I have a few, so I figured I'd burn one anyway. Hopefully, the other ones put on a better show.


I had one with a years rest the other day and, found it to be really good. Much better than the one I had at around three months.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Puffing away on this one.....









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Another one of my daily budget smokes, if I have time for a torpedo. From Carolina Cigar via my favorite B&M. Made with med fill clips from their $200/box premium line. They avg about $45/bundle of 25. Nice robust flavor, but a little light on nic for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial,


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial,
> 
> View attachment 129842


That looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial,
> View attachment 129842


Dang now that's Yellow


----------



## msmith1986

Finally on my way home for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul....


----------



## Isonj

Oliva melanio, great way to end the work week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial,
> View attachment 129842


Dude!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Perdomo Nick's Sticks Sun Grown with a Blue Moon White IPA. Pretty good combo so far. Definitely what a $5 stick should be. The Maduro is next on my hit list. Thank you @WABOOM for this delightful ceegar! I think I may have another favorite mid-range stogie with this one.


----------



## Randy956

Padron 5000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Laranje


----------



## Rico410

First one from my first sample pack


----------



## quesquared

Finally the weekend!!!! First stick for the entire week...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had a couple stoggies while camping these last 4 days....gotta say all were pretty good, except for 1. Forget the name of it tho. Here are some of the sticks I had.























And quite a few more I didn't get pics of due to the lack of fish I caught! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

AB Nica Puro Rosado


----------



## WNYTony

Cuesta-Rey Centenario Robusto


----------



## FunkBass55

Had a Rocky Connecticut for the first time. One of those I've seen a lot but never smoked. Prob the best constructed cigar I've had to date. No relights, burned even to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast provided by @Humphrey's Ghost









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial,
> 
> View attachment 129842


Whoa doggie!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Tempus w/Peet's MD blend. I have not found a AB I did not like.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Sere G with a cup of Sumatra this morning,


----------



## mrolland5500

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aj makes some good sticks i haven't found one i didn't like yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spill the beans, Kid. How was the stick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Randy956 said:


> Spill the beans, Kid. How was the stick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol...i just fired it up! Wonderful draw and burning beautifully. Med bodied at the moment and full flavor. Spice, floral notes and a extremely good leathery finish so far that lasts forever...We could have a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Smoking this from anonymous and the mug courtesy of @JtAv8tor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a beautiful stick I'm In love!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

My Father CT. With sweet tea. Very warm and humid today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

DE Undercrown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Breakfast


----------



## tonyzoc

90's vintage Puros Indios


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Kidvegas said:


> H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The band says 1844, been trying to Google 1841 and can't find it. Did you miss type or do I need to keep looking?


----------



## Kidvegas

Thig said:


> The band says 1844, been trying to Google 1841 and can't find it. Did you miss type or do I need to keep looking?


Ha, just lookup H.Upman Nicaragua by AJ Fernandez....sorry for the brain buster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JdN antano lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Virtue thanks to @Cigarer .......


----------



## quesquared

Current situation









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Current situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That is a good situation to be in.


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> That is a good situation to be in.


Agreed...100%

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UF-4









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> UF-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I need to grab a few of these soon to try. I love all the other Liga's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

bobbya08 said:


> I need to grab a few of these soon to try. I love all the other Liga's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really liked the Dirty Rat, T52S and the No.9, was dissapointed with the Year of the Rat.

So far enjoying this more than YotR, jury still out on how it will finish.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> Really liked the Dirty Rat, T52S and the No.9, was dissapointed with the Year of the Rat.
> 
> So far enjoying this more than YotR, jury still out on how it will finish.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Haven't had a dirty rat or year of the rat yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

quesquared said:


> Finally the weekend!!!! First stick for the entire week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Same here. Yesterday's smoke, I like them.
The wrapper is darker than it looks. The lit up stick is about the right shade.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mr. Sam seemed appropriate with Boston Lager. It's a hot Saturday here. Unusual for this area.

I kind of wish I had bought Robusto instead of corona on this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Guardian with my guardian..


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat capa especial by the pool at my folks place. Day of relaxing with family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty stick at 20 for 40 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Ave Maria Reconquista for the front nine. I don't love this vitola but I bought a sampler of them a while back and they've all been tasty smokes.

CAO La Traviata for the back nine. Smooth, flavorful, and very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Partagas and a ice water on this 102F day, 3 months have made a huge difference to this stick.


----------



## FLsmoker

AF Hemingway Best Seller.
good smoke.... especially when you cant stand the heat for too long ;-)


----------



## acitalianman13

Ffp!!


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying an exceptional Quesada Selección Espana from @Humphrey's Ghost. Holy smoke Brother this is one fine cigar...thanks much for this opportunity!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO La Traviata and my very own spiced rum with coke. Very good sticks for the price.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Illusion Rothchildes with a sweet water IPA. Great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V,


----------



## MidwestToker

WNYTony said:


> I just found one of those - good smoke ?


Yes! I enjoy them a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Braving the +111 degree temps to have a H. Upmann "Banker" from @WYNTony very freaking good! Thinkin I came out ahead on our exchange even tho I tried my damndest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


> Dude!!!


Ikr! From the days of Moses!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Kidvegas

Very similar to the LE in flavor thanks again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Evening stick....gifted from one of the guys at the local cigar lounge earlier today for father's day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> H. Upmann 1841 Nicaragua blended by my bro AJ Fernandez! Lounge just got them in and this is my first try. Priced at $7.99 Hoping it tastes as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my...I'm with the others...she is sexy af!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

TCstr8 said:


> UF-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Gotta try this one...I'm a drew estate fan particularly liga, UC, herrera esteli

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Same here. Yesterday's smoke, I like them.
> The wrapper is darker than it looks. The lit up stick is about the right shade.


So how was this one?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Enjoying an exceptional Quesada Selección Espana from @Humphrey's Ghost. Holy smoke Brother this is one fine cigar...thanks much for this opportunity!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are damn good smokes aren't they! I'm becoming a giant Quesada fan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Illusione Rothchildes.


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> CAO La Traviata and my very own spiced rum with coke. Very good sticks for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I know wrong forum and I do not wanna break any rules so I ask forgiveness, but really curious to know if rum is backsweetened at all or is it just a perception of sweetness from the distillation process/aging of sugar cane/juice.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Enjoying an exceptional Quesada Selección Espana from @Humphrey's Ghost. Holy smoke Brother this is one fine cigar...thanks much for this opportunity!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir
Glad you like it as much as I do
We might have to get together on that one in the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbyw2

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto. Very mellow.


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Under crown shade


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rott but a great cigar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La Palina right? I just picked up a 10 pack of Black.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Partagas Cifuentes Deciembre.


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina right? I just picked up a 10 pack of Black.


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

hawk45 said:


> Guardian with my guardian..


Ok, that's a first look for me. More info please sir.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had the Black? It looked great and I stole'm so I'm really looking forward to them.


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you had the Black? It looked great and I stole'm so I'm really looking forward to them.


Dude they're excellent smokes creamy leather roasted nuts hint of cocoa little black pepper that disappears after the 1st third

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## LeatherNeck

lex61 said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista for the front nine. I don't love this vitola but I bought a sampler of them a while back and they've all been tasty smokes.
> 
> CAO La Traviata for the back nine. Smooth, flavorful, and very enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree with you on the AM Reconquista. I don't know if it was the Morning Star vitola or what, but I literally hated that cigar. That is honestly the first AJ creation that I can say was horrible. Not just tast but construction and performance were sub-par for what these are "supposed" to be. Mine had months of rest and burned like it was fresh. IDK


----------



## blackrabbit

Le Careme robusto on the way back to the car from a nice hike to "Magog" a rock formation. Made for an extra enjoyable ride home.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


>


Sumbitch Damn that things good!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Dude they're excellent smokes creamy leather roasted nuts hint of cocoa little black pepper that disappears after the 1st third
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda hungry now. Lol. Oh, and I told ya wrong, only got a 5er. Should have gotten 2, damn! When's the last time you had the Black?


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Kinda hungry now. Lol. Oh, and I told ya wrong, only got a 5er. Should have gotten 2, damn! When's the last time you had the Black?


Last week sometime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Kinda hungry now. Lol. Oh, and I told ya wrong, only got a 5er. Should have gotten 2, damn! When's the last time you had the Black?


Bro have you had the bronze label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Seconds for the night....110+ temps be damned! This is another from @WYNTony that is great. Picking up a taste I've never had. Not bad just different! Love trying new sticks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro have you had the bronze label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I'm a La Palina virgin. Lol


----------



## yoopertrav

Enjoying a Mac Gold on this warm evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


>


These are pretty damn good aren't they? Just tried my first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

yoopertrav said:


> Enjoying a Mac Gold on this warm evening!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you are relaxing after a long day. Do us a favor will ya? Go here and tell us a little about yourself. Glad to have you, just make an intro please. Thanks!
Cigar Puffers Introduction Forum - Puff Cigar Discussion Forums


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yes Sir
> Glad you like it as much as I do
> We might have to get together on that one in the future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count me in Mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Having my first My Father "Flor de Las Antillas" this evening.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sumbitch Damn that things good!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it brother. Damn good smoke.


----------



## csk415

blackrabbit said:


> Le Careme robusto on the way back to the car from a nice hike to "Magog" a rock formation. Made for an extra enjoyable ride home.


One of my favorite smokes. Back drop is pretty nice also.


----------



## yamirstogies239

perla del mar paired with a sprite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Nope. I'm a La Palina virgin. Lol


Ok we're gonna have to bust that cherry!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

blackrabbit said:


> Le Careme robusto on the way back to the car from a nice hike to "Magog" a rock formation. Made for an extra enjoyable ride home.


Bro can you say heavenly both the stick and Magog in Colorado Springs my wife and I love that place!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> Nope. I'm a La Palina virgin. Lol





mrolland5500 said:


> Ok we're gonna have to bust that cherry!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?? Never??? They are good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> What?? Never??? They are good.


He got really close once, but it never got past his lips


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


>


Awesome smokes &#128077;


----------



## lilkuku




----------



## p2min01

MrCrowley39 said:


> I think I found a nice morning pairing, first time for both! Oliva Serie G Maduro and a homemade Chocolate Mocha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That's a great combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Sobremesa


----------



## scott1256ca

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. Good cigar. Had trouble in the first 1/3 keeping it lit because I had to keep putting it down to tend the fire, but after that I enjoyed it a lot. Had to light with a quad torch because I left my other lighter at a friends. Quad torch is not the way to go.


----------



## GOT14U

scott1256ca said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. Good cigar. Had trouble in the first 1/3 keeping it lit because I had to keep putting it down to tend the fire, but after that I enjoyed it a lot. Had to light with a quad torch because I left my other lighter at a friends. Quad torch is not the way to go.


I'm a noob, but I think this is one of the best I've had!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I'm a noob, but I think this is one of the best I've had!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wise young man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Late night after wedding my Father.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Randy956 said:


> Late night after wedding my Father.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not sure that's legal


----------



## bobbya08

Randy956 said:


> Late night after wedding my Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like I wasn't the only guy at a wedding tonight. I had a Feral flying pig afterwards but no picture sadly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

It's probably not. I'm half in the bag but really enjoying a midnight cigar all alone. 

I have this small screened in alcove porch on the second floor which is perfect for a cigar absent anyone wanting to talk or even being present. I'm all alone in the dark and it's really comforting. 

I hear noises of the city and I don't have to paricapaaete in any of them any more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgz

Opus XXX... It's no padron 1926 but it's pretty good. Wife got me the modus tool for Father's day that I saw here on puff and thought it was good gift idea when she asked.


----------



## Adam GMan

Just finished a Patel Bros Toto Maduro. First time trying it very satisfied. I would leave a pic but I joined the forums just as I was finishing it. Paired it with an 18 year aged glass of chivas.


----------



## Adam GMan

Sorry meant Toro not toto.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Wise young man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....you called me young....thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> I know wrong forum and I do not wanna break any rules so I ask forgiveness, but really curious to know if rum is backsweetened at all or is it just a perception of sweetness from the distillation process/aging of sugar cane/juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'll PM you when I get up around noon, lol. A lot of big rum companies do add a bunch of sugar though. I do not. Rum distilled right is naturally sweet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not sure that's legal


Lol. Took me a sec but I got it.


----------



## csk415

bgz said:


> Opus XXX... It's no padron 1926 but it's pretty good. Wife got me the modus tool for Father's day that I saw here on puff and thought it was good gift idea when she asked.


If my B&M ever gets some in I would be tempted to blow $20 to try one. Are they worth it?


----------



## Champagne InHand

RC Intemperance Charity. With Lemonade to start off the hot morning. Luckily thunderstorms around noon should cool us down.

Happy Fathers Day to all of you with offspring. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga #9 and a Stella


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> If my B&M ever gets some in I would be tempted to blow $20 to try one. Are they worth it?


If your a Fuente fan they're worth trying as long as you can get em at or below MSRP, from what I've seen and been told A lot of the guys who smoke a lot of opus will let em rest several years to develop.
With my palate I prefer the Padron's Family series, 26 or sometimes even the 64 over a fresh Opus.
They do a release usually twice a year, Nov/Dec I don't remember exactly when the second one is, around Easter maybe.
Several of the shops around here don't put em out on the shelves, you have to ask, once they get to know you they will let you know when they have some.


----------



## MisterSurgery

I was given this yesterday (and another cigar) by a friend who went to a craft beer store and said he ran into a weird guy who has his own cigar and played really bad music with his band.

If only my friend knew who it was that he met. Yes, gentlemen...believe it or not, the guy is still out there:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Opus X:


----------



## bgz

OneStrangeOne said:


> If your a Fuente fan they're worth trying as long as you can get em at or below MSRP, from what I've seen and been told A lot of the guys who smoke a lot of opus will let em rest several years to develop.
> With my palate I prefer the Padron's Family series, 26 or sometimes even the 64 over a fresh Opus.
> They do a release usually twice a year, Nov/Dec I don't remember exactly when the second one is, around Easter maybe.
> Several of the shops around here don't put em out on the shelves, you have to ask, once they get to know you they will let you know when they have some.


^this

Except I don't let mine rest for several years (though I have quite a few that have been resting for a few years).


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

To all you fathers out there, Happy Fathers Day. To the man who raised me, my Grandfather. Thank you so much. I think about you everyday. RIP


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> If your a Fuente fan they're worth trying as long as you can get em at or below MSRP, from what I've seen and been told A lot of the guys who smoke a lot of opus will let em rest several years to develop.
> With my palate I prefer the Padron's Family series, 26 or sometimes even the 64 over a fresh Opus.
> They do a release usually twice a year, Nov/Dec I don't remember exactly when the second one is, around Easter maybe.
> Several of the shops around here don't put em out on the shelves, you have to ask, once they get to know you they will let you know when they have some.





bgz said:


> ^this
> 
> Except I don't let mine rest for several years (though I have quite a few that have been resting for a few years).


I have had and liked a few AF smokes but not a fanatic of them. Probably best to leave these to those who want them. The few padrons I have had (thanks Tony) have been pretty good. Sounds like thats what I need to go blow a 20 on.



MisterSurgery said:


> I was given this yesterday (and another cigar) by a friend who went to a craft beer store and said he ran into a weird guy who has his own cigar and played really bad music with his band.
> 
> If only my friend knew who it was that he met. Yes, gentlemen...believe it or not, the guy is still out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to ask. Who makes the smoke?


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

MidwestToker said:


> Have you ever had the Julius Caesar? I have a Churchill that I'm resting for a special occasion and I'm wondering what they taste like.


No I have not. Have to try it myself.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

MisterSurgery said:


> What aren't you liking?


Not bad just not for my palate.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> If my B&M ever gets some in I would be tempted to blow $20 to try one. Are they worth it?


I will send you one to try if you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Señorial Maduro from a box split with @Humphrey's Ghost. Looks and smells fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Cohiba Nicaragua from @*MyFatherFan* This thing has a nic kick, but a nice kick.


----------



## quesquared

Current father's day stick
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Happy Fathers day!

Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Happy Fathers Day!









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Señorial Maduro from a box split with @Humphrey's Ghost. Looks and smells fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have NO clue what that is, but sure looks tasty lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Campana,


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Campana,
> View attachment 130234


You always have something interesting that iv never heard of :thumb:


----------



## acitalianman13

La careme fine smoke


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> If my B&M ever gets some in I would be tempted to blow $20 to try one. Are they worth it?


They are worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

mrolland5500 said:


> They are worth it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the flavor profile of the Opus series? Spicy? Creamy? I'm thinking of taking a couple to my good friend's 30th birthday party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> What's the flavor profile of the Opus series? Spicy? Creamy? I'm thinking of taking a couple to my good friend's 30th birthday party.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peppery creamy leather hints of raisins and aged tobacco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Peppery creamy leather hints of raisins and aged tobacco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap! Gotta go hunting again now! I need to stay off this site....damn instigators & enablers   

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Crap! Gotta go hunting again now! I need to stay off this site....damn instigators & enablers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

csk415 said:


> Have to ask. Who makes the smoke?


That, my friend, would be the infamous Lars Tetens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Campana,
> View attachment 130234


Very appropriate name for that smoke. The bell.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok we're gonna have to bust that cherry!!!!!!!!


Hence why I bought a 5er. Lol



csk415 said:


> What?? Never??? They are good.


So I've heard and seen. Just have never been on my radar until recently.



Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He got really close once, but it never got past his lips


Just touching it got me all giddy. :vs_laugh:


----------



## csk415

MisterSurgery said:


> That, my friend, would be the infamous Lars Tetens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Gonna do some reading. Sounds like an interesting fellow.


----------



## brimy623

poppajon75 said:


> I had one with a years rest the other day and, found it to be really good. Much better than the one I had at around three months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Amazing what some rest can do for some cigars!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

mrolland5500 said:


> Bishops blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That is one delightful smoke!! I feel safe to say you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Goldie Robusto Extra


----------



## quesquared

Just finished checking on a mead that's brewing so decided to get another stick in since it's not to hot out.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Having a smoke on the pontoon with my old man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying my Father's Day smokes. Elavatem'


----------



## msmith1986

One of my FD presents. She did good, decent smoke but a little too mild for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Joining you Joe
We'll compare notes later









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

brimy623 said:


> That is one delightful smoke!! I feel safe to say you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Indeed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Alec Bradley Black Market Vandal in Toro. Perfect burn and construction and a fine smoke for a round of golf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity

Happy Father's Day to Dad up in heaven. This one's for you old man.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

H. Upman AJ. Little lather, pepper, Earth and a hint of feet.


Happy Father's day to you all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

LFD TAA. A little milder than I expected (but by no means actually mild). Then again it could just be the coffee I'm having taking the edge off a bit. Either way, I'm enjoying quite a bit.

Happy father's day to all of us fathers out there. And especially to our fathers who are no longer here.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Regiampiero said:


> H. Upman AJ. Little lather, pepper, Earth and a hint of feet.


A hint of feet? Is that supposed to be good!


----------



## Regiampiero

Thig said:


> A hint of feet? Is that supposed to be good!


Of course! lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Happy Father's Day Brothers!!!!!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Thig said:


> Regiampiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> H. Upman AJ. Little lather, pepper, Earth and a hint of feet.
> 
> 
> 
> A hint of feet? Is that supposed to be good!
Click to expand...

Absolutely, just ask @UBC03 he'll confirm. Lol


----------



## droy1958

Thank you @Old Smokey. This is a great cigar, with some tenderloin and king crab to come. Happy Father's Day to all who figured out how to make children!...


----------



## ice_nyne

I think I'm as envious of that menu as I am of the cigar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.T.L. & water...


----------



## Kidvegas

Ave Maria Reconquista. @poppajon75 got me rummaging around after posting pics of one the other day. I've found it but, sadly realized this is my last one!

EDIT: Sorry Jon, just now remembered you where enjoying a Diesel Wicked another spectacular smoke which I've also noticed I'm out of.. LOL!! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Round #2 La Imperiosa. Cello is starting to turn. Not quite @OneStrangeOne status but, it's a good start.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lilkuku

My Father's Day smoke...I thought this was a mild-medium cigar, but it is leaning towards the medium + category for me...a definite thumbs up...and a double of Weller's Special Reserve KY Bourbon


----------



## poppajon75

lilkuku said:


> My Father's Day smoke...I thought this was a mild-medium cigar, but it is leaning towards the medium + category for me...a definite thumbs up...and a double of Weller's Special Reserve KY Bourbon


Nice bourbon! Those V Melanio have legiro leaf and, do pack a punch. Great pairing there.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mysterioso,


----------



## yoopertrav

Happy Fathers Day! Glory to God. May He richly Bless us all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

Oliva serie O


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 and #46 Family Reserve


----------



## csk415

Finally time for a smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Finally found the time. While watching the quiet man.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

lilkuku said:


> My Father's Day smoke...I thought this was a mild-medium cigar, but it is leaning towards the medium + category for me...a definite thumbs up...and a double of Weller's Special Reserve KY Bourbon


Wellers is indeed a nice bourbon.

Another quality 'wheated' bourbon is Larceny.


----------



## WNYTony

Opus X 20 year God's Whisper out playing with my stepson in the Father's Day Scramble this morning. Esteban Carreras 187 Corona on the back nine.

Closing out this Father's Day with a My Father No 1 (a little something to remember my dad) while watching the Open on DVR



Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flores Y Rodriguez 10th anni and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, fellas.

No idea how long this has been in my humidor, but it's good (Coronado by LA Flor)!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Punch and an Iced Coffee









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoyed yesterday with these as part of a three smoke day.
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was startin to worry bout ya.. Glad to see all is well

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

UBC03 said:


> I was startin to worry bout ya.. Glad to see all is well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks, it been a tough 2 months.


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

The drink is anti-hot tody. The ice melted. The smoke is a 92 rated second no reason to burn a really fine cigar with a mild cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your account was hacked...I've actually heard of that stick..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

UBC03 said:


> I think your account was hacked...I've actually heard of that stick..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lmao!!! Me too so it's definitely gotta be hacked  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Carolina maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Padron 6000 Maduro with more anti-hot tody. Gotta nurse the sinuses back to health. 
The Air BnB had lots of cold air moving and made my sinuses act up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

My latest AJ addiction in the full/full range. After I did that review the B&M ladies gave me a box for $99. I need another box to rest, I'm going through these too fast. Finally almost home for the day.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> My latest AJ addiction in the full/full range. After I did that review the B&M ladies gave me a box for $99. I need another box to rest, I'm going through these too fast. Finally almost home for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Did you do a review of those here?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Did you do a review of those here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yup, about a month ago.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, about a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Found it. Nice write up! I will have to see if the local b&m carries them

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

L'atelier La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> L'atelier La Mission
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice label on that one. Looks rather decadent. How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> Nice label on that one. Looks rather decadent. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good! Full bodied and full flavor. A very enjoyable cigar! Some reviews have bad mouthed the band, personally i think it's very fitting for this cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a woman a man can tolerate being around often. BTW, how did that one slip past all those boutiques you got? Glad to finally prove that you actually shop at a "normal" cigar shop!:vs_laugh: What is it you always post? Oh yea........

#HellYeah


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> It's good! Full bodied and full flavor. A very enjoyable cigar! Some reviews have bad mouthed the band, personally i think it's very fitting for this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, if I was going to look for something in life to criticize, a nice looking cigar band would be my first choice.


----------



## msmith1986

Quick pequaño smoke before dinner. I've had these a while, not quite my cup of tea.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AJF Last Call. Good little smoke. I haven't had one of these in a while and it isn't disappointing so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AF Anejo #77,


----------



## blackrabbit

Petit robusto. Good smoke!


----------



## bobbya08

Last smoke on the deck for awhile for me. Back to the grind tomorrow. Stay smokey folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

There it is.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> Last smoke on the deck for awhile for me. Back to the grind tomorrow. Stay smokey folks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Travel safe Bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Travel safe Bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Another one this thread made me buy.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Another one this thread made me buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


We're here for ya buddy!


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that's a woman a man can tolerate being around often. BTW, how did that one slip past all those boutiques you got? Glad to finally prove that you actually shop at a "normal" cigar shop!:vs_laugh: What is it you always post? Oh yea........
> 
> #HellYeah










lol I have others I smoke as well those ladies are some of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Trying my first Undercrown.


----------



## lex61

My Father Le Bijou 1922 on the deck this fine Colorado evening. Enjoyed this one right down to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

A good way to enjoy a ball game.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia White Toro courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Always a great smoke


Tonight a Lost and Found PCS aka Butter


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

WNYTony said:


> Leccia White Toro courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Always a great smoke
> 
> 
> Tonight a Lost and Found PCS aka Butter


Jealous

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Kenya this morning,


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gents.

Today's breakfast is this CAO Gold I bought probably 8-10 years ago, and some Ethiopian Yrgacheffe coffee from the coffee mug I painted at one of those places you take your kids and paint pottery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> lol I have others I smoke as well those ladies are some of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#pimp


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> #pimp


Lol I thank um sum like uh pimp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> lol I have others I smoke as well those ladies are some of my favorites


Where's the Eunuch to guard that harem?


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Where's the Eunuch to guard that harem?


I had to fire that sumbitch he got fixed and he had to go....Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

quesquared said:


> So how was this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


When I've smoked it before I was able to compare it to a different cigar and after looking it up they had similar wrapper. I think Habano wrapper makes it so particular. It has a distinct flavor, not sure what. The partial retro was very nice, with a kick - baker's cocoa powder, dark chocolate.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

cigarsinmypipe said:


> A good way to enjoy a ball game.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed these.


----------



## StillPuffin

Verocu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Having for lunch 

Rodrigo Habano Clasico Lancero


----------



## Semper Noctem

tfkirk said:


> Having for lunch
> 
> Rodrigo Habano Clasico Lancero


Lancer for the win! How is it?


----------



## choquehunt

Got some time in between unloading hay wagons so lighting up an Arturo Fuente 858


----------



## msmith1986

Special G in the car for a quick run.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Semper Noctem said:


> Lancer for the win! How is it?


I'm not a big lancero fan, but a very enjoyable mid afternoon smoke. I do like the Rodrigo brands, this had some age to it at least a year. Really like the boutique blend G-5's. I don't even know if there still being produced. I have some stocked away.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sitting in my buds garage smoking in a San Lozano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffAdder

CB Jackson 1962


----------



## Nate.VanderSchmidt

CAO Flathead V660


----------



## hawk45

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok, that's a first look for me. More info please sir.


Picked up at my local shop. Looks like the Apollo is a limited edition vitola.

Guardian of the Farm Apollo Selección de Warped - halfwheel


----------



## Randy956

Nothing for a while. I have a cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Cromagnon,


----------



## tfkirk

Pre dinner smoke an Epicurean AG Armando Gutierrez Vintage 2007 Petit Corona excellent cigar. I have been having problems finding them online only 1 retailer and they don't have many. Can anybody can shoot me a pm where to get them online?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

tfkirk said:


> Pre dinner smoke an Epicurean AG Armando Gutierrez Vintage 2007 Petit Corona excellent cigar. I have been having problems finding them online only 1 retailer and they don't have many. Can anybody can shoot me a pm where to get them online?


Looks like CFed has a box, maybe try House of Emilio for other venders


----------



## Scap

PuffAdder said:


> CB Jackson 1962


How the heck did you get a CB Jackson all the way out in Cali?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Why oh why did i only buy 2....









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tatuaje Tuesday I guess. Finally have some to try. This one was good but terrible tunneling issue about halfway. Could have been me or maybe the 120 degree weather. Will have another one for sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Changing it up this week to Monday instead of my usual Thursday.

2017 Art Edition Toro









Revisiting the 2014 Art Edition 









Nicely gifted aged PG









Capping off the night with a 2009 Opus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Why oh why did i only buy 2....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Those are good sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Those are good sticks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Going to have to grab more of these and some last call maduros come pay day.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Yep. Going to have to grab more of these and some last call maduros come pay day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Now your making me google!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Now your making me google!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aj Fernandez last call maduro or habano.. Neptune or Atlantic. Good stuff for a shortish smoke.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Sindicato Maduro. Got from WTS. Had 5 yrs on it. Still pretty strong, not a pepper bomb, but strong. Enjoyed it.
Still working on my retrohale.

Anyone else like the way their clothes smell after having a cigar? Provided it isn't too hot and sweaty, of course.


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Aj Fernandez last call maduro or habano.. Neptune or Atlantic. Good stuff for a shortish smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not sure if true but AJ supposedly concocted the last call to be his last cigar of the day, i do like them.


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> Not sure if true but AJ supposedly concocted the last call to be his last cigar of the day, i do like them.


Yep. I think specifically for the last quarter of a football game. Although, that must also include the postgame show. I can get a good 45 minutes out of those little guys.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Leaf Maduro Lancero by Oscar and some Weller 12 year old.


----------



## msmith1986

I've been avoiding these in the back for over a year because they apparently have a sweet cap. I was pleasantly surprised by cedar and spice. Pretty good, but not strong enough for me. Finally on my way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Esteban Carreras Habano, Maduro, Rothman while the dog cools off in a little lake after a hike.


----------



## Kidvegas

Velvet Rat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Figure I would fire up another one today. Got these delivered yesterday...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Kidvegas said:


> Velvet Rat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is on my list to smoke. Your thoughts...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Finished the night off with an AKA (American Kick Ass) Hybrid DEA: Devine Euphoric Aroma man these could be an everyday reach for smoke tasty little guys. This stix has some frequent flyer miles coming. I split box split with a Bruin in Cali. bought from Holt's in the East flight to Cali and back to Pa. I usually let them rest awhile but it kept calling me, no problems what so ever dead burn oils were fantastic finished it of in a corn cob pipe. Thinking about keeping the ashes in an urn. If you haven't had one make it a point to find one. Wish I could get my hands on all the different blends.


----------



## tfkirk

frankie100 said:


> This is on my list to smoke. Your thoughts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Get some, and take it off your list. I love them, but they are pricey.


----------



## Fusion

tfkirk said:


> Finished the night off with an AKA (American Kick Ass) Hybrid DEA: Devine Euphoric Aroma man these could be an everyday reach for smoke tasty little guys. This stix has some frequent flyer miles coming. I split box split with a Bruin in Cali. bought from Holt's in the East flight to Cali and back to Pa. I usually let them rest awhile but it kept calling me, no problems what so ever dead burn oils were fantastic finished it of in a corn cob pipe. Thinking about keeping the ashes in an urn. If you haven't had one make it a point to find one. Wish I could get my hands on all the different blends.


Here ya go and only $2 each, dont see the 1 you mentioned but quite a few here

https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/aka-cigars


----------



## PhilB

Cheap Mexican puro on a warm evening.


----------



## Kidvegas

frankie100 said:


> This is on my list to smoke. Your thoughts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very good. Great construction and draw. Got mucho pepper and spice from start to finish, which lingers forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Nightcap..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Such a good smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Belle Encre courtesy of a Jersey BOTL


----------



## msmith1986

Pedro Martin from 2014. My buddy just showed up with these. We're smoking them, but I'm not sure what I think yet. So far, this $4 gurkha has started better than the expensive disgusting Pukurkha I tried a few years ago.









Update: I would not buy any of these. It went downhill fast. It was salty and left a strange aftertaste that lingered for way too long. Not good.
Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

hawk45 said:


> Picked up at my local shop. Looks like the Apollo is a limited edition vitola.
> 
> Guardian of the Farm Apollo Selección de Warped - halfwheel


Thanks for the info and link (it was a good read as always from halfwheel). It seems they may be harder to find than they're worth. I wasn't too impressed with the flavor profile described in the review. IMHO
Thanks again brother!


----------



## Kidvegas

Fallen Angel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Fallen Angel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love those cigars. I have a few left and it's time to restock.
What was your take on it?


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Such a good smoke.


Hey look @UBC03.....a toe! BAAAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> I absolutely love those cigars. I have a few left and it's time to restock.
> 
> What was your take on it?


Morning Bro,

I enjoy the Fallen Angel's a lot. This particular cigar has been down about 1yr and performing flawlessly. Although for me this Blend performs a tad better with a shorter resting time. Somewhere in the 3 to 6 month area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Morning Bro,
> 
> I enjoy the Fallen Angel's a lot. This particular cigar has been down about 1yr and performing flawlessly. Although for me this Blend performs a tad better with a shorter resting time. Somewhere in the 3 to 6 month area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last one I smoked had a couple of months on it and it was perfect. Thanks for your input, now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll dig one out to enjoy later today.:grin2:


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gents.

With five plus years resting, these become markedly better than you would think.

Graycliff G2 Pirate with a cup of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe coffee in one of my many "best dad in the world mugs" (My two boys like me a lot; not implying I've got as many kids as DMX).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just a flat-out classic, in my book. I considered them less a cigar and more a meal. Triple thumbs-up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MisterSurgery said:


> Just a flat-out classic, in my book. I considered them less a cigar and more a meal. Triple thumbs-up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! One of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

UC Shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Struggling with the headaches but trying to enjoy a Warped Futuro 2015 in the tub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Champagne InHand said:


> Struggling with the headaches but trying to enjoy a Warped Futuro 2015 in the tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I've had most of the warped line except those. How are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.P.L., surprisingly smoking Well for 6 years old N.C...


----------



## mrolland5500

Amazon Basin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

StillPuffin said:


> Think I've had most of the warped line except those. How are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are quite tasty, if burning a bit off. A thick wrapper does give it a nice flavor but I probably should have dry boxed it a day first.


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Rp vintage 99 Connecticut


----------



## msmith1986

Quick drive to check another job site. Hemingway short story.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdLA,


----------



## Fusion

Picked this little fella today, too hot for anything bigger, Smithdale Maduro


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Found a cooler spot and lit this up


----------



## quesquared

Rondo said:


> View attachment 130770


Love the double ligero chisel. I definitely need to try this 1 one day.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Bully for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Only had time for 1 smoke today very hectic with the grandson on the way, but it was a big sucker a Montecristo Espada Quillon.


----------



## MrCrowley39

My first but won't be my last!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Great smoke!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilkuku

A Bello 1896


----------



## blackrabbit

We all know they get a bad rap, but this Gurkha Ghost is a very good stick. Very good taste (somewhat similar to the La Palina Kill Bill II that I smoked a couple weeks ago. Good smell. It also puts out several tons of smoke and burns very well. The only complaint I have is a little flaky ash, but I'd be happy to smoke more of these. I got this a little while ago from Semper Noctem in a PIF, thanks brother!


----------



## GOT14U

MrCrowley39 said:


> My first but won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


So good, on my short list for a box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Thank you @WNYTony......


----------



## tfkirk

Received a package from a buy out in the state of Washington with a brother who is having some personal problems one of the buys was a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso the cello had a beautiful yellowish tint so I figured I'd have 1, a nice small stick to finish off a nice day in NE Pa. What a great idea and what a great smoke Well 90 minutes later I was still smoking that sucker. I actually put the nub in the pipe I didn't want it to end. Try them a great smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

MB3.. With son of a peach beer.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

tfkirk said:


> Received a package from a buy out in the state of Washington with a brother who is having some personal problems one of the buys was a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso the cello had a beautiful yellowish tint so I figured I'd have 1, a nice small stick to finish off a nice day in NE Pa. What a great idea and what a great smoke Well 90 minutes later I was still smoking that sucker. I actually put the nub in the pipe I didn't want it to end. Try them a great smoke.


Need pics for it to be official, and some of us can't read but do well with pictures! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Straight ligero maduro and coke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not a huge fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

Hoyo de Monterrey Governor
I expected a little more flavor but not a bad smoke


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Got word that my Las Calaveras 2017's shipped today so I figured it was a good day to burn my last 2014
Such a great cigar and still smoking wonderfully



Quesada Reserva for golf league, courtesy of @GOT14U


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Got word that my Las Calaveras 2017's shipped today so I figured it was a good day to burn my last 2014
> Such a great cigar and still smoking wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> Quesada Reserva for golf league, courtesy of @GOT14U


I got word mine was on its way also.....what's your thoughts on the Quesada? I'm in luv with them. But I don't have a lot of experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Four Kicks paired with Chilean chard. Goes surprisingly well but the cigar is unraveling


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this cigar. I have a box in the mail as I type this.


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I got word mine was on its way also.....what's your thoughts on the Quesada? I'm in luv with them. But I don't have a lot of experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've smoked a couple and like them but not enough to buy any. A little on the mild side but I will say the pepper ramped up nicely into that final third on that stick you sent me. May have to revisit these


----------



## Sticks702

Enjoying a CI Legends Drew Estate on a balmy 110 degree evening here in Vegas


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

Not often I get to smoke a Fogata (Campfire) during an actual campfire! Enjoyed w 3 fingers of Eagle Rare; a swell combo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and a cup of Sumatra. Starting the day at a pleasant 70 degrees,


----------



## awk6898

Ethernaut05 said:


> Not often I get to smoke a Fogata (Campfire) during an actual campfire! Enjoyed w 3 fingers of Eagle Rare; a swell combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What campground are you at? I'm always looking for good spots around Delaware.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gents.

Starting the day with this and a cup of "3 Amigos" blend coffee by Whiff Roasters.

Then, I get showered, put on a suit, and it's off to Washington D.C. for a few days of work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I've smoked a couple and like them but not enough to buy any. A little on the mild side but I will say the pepper ramped up nicely into that final third on that stick you sent me. May have to revisit these


Okay after looking back at this, I thought it was the barber pole Quesada. So I had to try my Quesada reserve this morning to see what you were talking about. Conclusion....Not strong enough for me either and I had a bit of draw issues. I may try again just to see how the draw issues effected my smoke. But am not in love with this one either. Barber pole Quesada is much better, but it's also not a full flavored.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05

awk6898 said:


> What campground are you at? I'm always looking for good spots around Delaware.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My family surprised me with a Fathers Day weekend at Trap Pond in Laurel DE!!! Rented a $50/nt cabin w AC right on the pond. Got two cigars a day in! Great fishing and kayaking!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug

Casa Turrent in the sun with my friend


----------



## Wildone

A.F.A. # 50, just visiting old stock while in NM...


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch with Leccia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Catacomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

I had never seen one before. Eiroa, by CLE cigars. This particular one was from the 20 year series. I would put it down as a mild-medium or maybe medium as you smoke on. Nice flavor though. It was a nice cigar for a hot, humid afternoon.


----------



## msmith1986

V in the car AC on a hot PA day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Found just over half a box of these bad boys hiding in the back of the humidor at my local b&m. Snatched them all up. Yummy!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Midmorning









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My headache finally broke after 48 hours so I smoked an RC Aquitaine for lunch and after packing up and shipping off some sticks to bripper, I thought I would try to enjoy one of the great Illusione sticks, the Ultra Op.9.

With iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Making my rounds with a Smith Maduro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dias De Gloria.... by far one of my favorite AJ blends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Full Moon


----------



## MrCrowley39

A shorty and a stubby!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ScarBunny

Punch Rare Corojo Limited Edition. Good smoke.


----------



## mrolland5500

Lost and Found El Suavesito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

I Felt like having something sweet









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Lost and Found El Suavesito
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


L & F have some strange names for their smokes. Like Cherry pepper cream for example.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> L & F have some strange names for their smokes. Like Cherry pepper cream for example.


But they have some doggone good sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally on my way home. It's pairing nice with a frozen chai after a hot day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

2017 Las Calaveras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Getting ready to have at this baby and a Glenmorangie to cap off the day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina 02 Unreleased









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Dias De Gloria.... by far one of my favorite AJ blends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great stick bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Damn fine smoke. Thanks Mario.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Damn fine smoke. Thanks Mario.


Great smoke for a darn good brother enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had enough duds for the past 2 days so tonight I'm "kickin" it to be sure I have a good 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After dinner smoke. I love smoking these when they're rolled right in front of me too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Fuente hemmingway


----------



## scott1256ca

CAO concert to celebrate summer solstice (close enough). I'd smoke it again. Not real complex, but pleasant.


----------



## GOT14U

Just for a post count...lol... kickin it and cooling down the ******* pool in style! It's what we do in AZ!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Had enough dudes for the past 2 days so tonight I'm "kickin" it to be sure I have a good 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ten days to reach me(dam UPS) ROTT today, few hrs in the Cooladore and what a good smoke :thumb:


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> Ten days to reach me(dam UPS) ROTT today, few hrs in the Cooladore and what a good smoke :thumb:


I just bought a 10er of the maduro version. Have you had that blend? The Katman gives it FLAVOR BOMB status and I'm looking forward to lighting one up. :ss


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> I just bought a 10er of the maduro version. Have you had that blend? The Katman gives it FLAVOR BOMB status and I'm looking forward to lighting one up. :ss


No, mine is the Habano, ill keep a look out for the Maduro. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## GOT14U

Fable 4th prime to end the night. So FAC'n good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> 2017 Las Calaveras.


Jealous Max - mine don't get here until tomorrow or Saturday. Verdict ?



GOT14U said:


> Had enough dudes for the past 2 days so tonight I'm "kickin" it to be sure I have a good 1


Exactly how many dudes is enough Jerod ? :vs_laugh:

Met up with a buddy at a shop for a stogie tonight. My choice: Diamond Crown Maximums #4


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> Jealous Max - mine don't get here until tomorrow or Saturday. Verdict ?
> 
> Exactly how many dudes is enough Jerod ? :vs_laugh:
> 
> Met up with a buddy at a shop for a stogie tonight. My choice: Diamond Crown Maximums #4


I really enjoyed it. Granted, it was fresh off the truck. I actually had it at the B&M that I frequent (didn't have to drive the 25 minutes to Franklin). I think with some rest they are going to be great sticks. I would compare it to the '16 that I had, since it's the only other LC that I've smoked, and it held up very nicely. The three of us in the store that were smoking them all agreed that it was a good continuation of the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and coffee. Rain already, happy Friday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria to start off this fine day,


----------



## GOT14U

Here's to a bloody Friday! La Barba purple to start the day off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Perdomo & starbucks....because I am not coffee literate like alot of you gents here









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Warped Skyflower

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB Tempus and a Tanzanian Peaberry Coffee
​


----------



## GOT14U

StillPuffin said:


> Warped Skyflower
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was looking at getting some of these. What did you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Birthday smoke (hoping not the only one).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Padilla 68 from @Ranger0282...damn these are smoking awesomely! Thanks again Brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First one of these.....WoW!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

GOT14U said:


> Was looking at getting some of these. What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a great flavor. Would definitely recommend picking some up if you can but I think they're a bit hard to get a hold of now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Estilo Cubano. Never heard of it before, apparently its made by Ventura. It's the B&M freebie of the week. Not bad, but nothing to write home about.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Lotano Habano. Incredibly humid here with drizzle now and again but this is burning well and no splitting yet. With ice water. 









Almost a pure white ash that while a bit flaky is hanging on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriette

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriette

Liga Undercrown Shade.. Really well constructed, but too tame; it was a gift which I had to light up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

La duna 
Still not tasting as I should. Dang sinuses.










Look Dino, no feet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Label Morphine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

H. Upmann 1844 by AJ Fernandez at the local lounge cause its too damn hot/humid to sit outside. @Kidvegas made me go searching for this 1.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

quesquared said:


> H. Upmann 1844 by AJ Fernandez at the local lounge cause its too damn hot/humid to sit outside. @Kidvegas made me go searching for this 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


He is a problem, isn't he? LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ethernaut05

Always go with the classics! Bold blast of flavor!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Randy956 said:


> He is a problem, isn't he? LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes he is! Instigators...him and @mrolland5500!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Yes he is! Instigators...him and @mrolland5500!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I plead the 5th....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> I plead the 5th....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GUILTY!!! Sh*t y'all post makes us botls have to get out the damn maps, charter a boat, and go out searching for freakin treasure, smh.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

quesquared said:


> H. Upmann 1844 by AJ Fernandez at the local lounge cause its too damn hot/humid to sit outside. @Kidvegas made me go searching for this 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nice bro, hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Friday with Fuente

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anniversary in box press robusto. Nice draw and lots of smoke. Uneven burn, harsh start. I'm not loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Rothchildes










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

From the horses mouth, this is a 20 year old stick.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally, Upmann corona for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

First time with this. Enjoying it with some home brew.


----------



## GOT14U

steve2jenny said:


> First time with this. Enjoying it with some home brew.


Can't go wrong with a undercrown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

David P Ehrlich Fine Smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Starting the weekend off correct. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Armada Man O War, dated 10/13. Thank you sir!


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Starting the weekend off correct. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Armada Man O War, dated 10/13. Thank you sir!


How are those? I have a couple but haven't tried them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Big Earthy Dark Chocolate. I'm about 1/3 through and it just keeps getting better and better. A little black pepper starting to build. Super smooth, but also a 3 1/2 year old stick.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Currently smoking a NUB Habano from a sampler I ordered a while back. The burn is a little wonky, but it hasn't affected the smoking experience. Great flavor and a ton of thick, white smoke.


----------



## ebnash

eliot said:


> Currently smoking a NUB Habano from a sampler I ordered a while back. The burn is a little wonky, but it hasn't affected the smoking experience. Great flavor and a ton of thick, white smoke.


I really love the red pepper spice of those Nub Habano's but I have yet to meet a Nub that didn't burn like a total trainwreck.


----------



## eliot

ebnash said:


> I really love the red pepper spice of those Nub Habano's but I have yet to meet a Nub that didn't burn like a total trainwreck.


I suspect the RG may have something to do with that. Oh well, what it lacks in the burn line, it more than makes up for in flavor!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ajf Puro Authentico Maduro

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Room 101 Mutante


----------



## Kidvegas

La Careme thanks to that great BOTL @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

I know...either you love em or hate em. So far on my short journey these are the only gurkhas that I kinda enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> I know...either you love em or hate em. So far on my short journey these are the only gurkhas that I kinda enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I have a couple of those going on two years. Post a review.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sumatra meet Nicaragua


----------



## quesquared

Gummy Jones said:


> I have a couple of those going on two years. Post a review.


I'm not much of a review guy, but I'll give it a shot. They are pretty mild to me. Mild-medium, creamy smoke, a slight pepper blast on first light that goes away early in first 3rd and doesn't really return. Earthy cocoa with a hint of espresso and kind of a nuttiness on a short finish. Not complex, but by no means a bad cigar imho. I'm still not a gurkha fan, but I have only had a few of the brand.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Nubbed it ROTT. these are going to be good later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Illusions 88 while cleaning the 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity while pruning vines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

RoMaCraft I like those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

Denobli, courtesy of @WABOOM - only had about 30 minutes and this was perfect. Sweet and smoky. It's always nice to feel like Clint Eastwood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those I got a box of their others but see these a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Found some time today and lit up a stick. Had a canoeing problem from the light that followed it to the nub. Probably needs to acclimate and rest a bit but I to think they will be some pretty good sticks in a bit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

1926 #2 Maduro w/ a year rest.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are some good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Indeed they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Blind man while working the grill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn fine smoke. Have a hard time deciding what to cut and light it with? The NFG a coin or something like that?


----------



## MrCrowley39

Oliva Serie O maduro and a craftbeer from our brand new local brewery (I think they'll be seeing more of me, the beer is awesome).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

At back to the 50s car show


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Blind man while working the grill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Last one of the day. Maybe...

With two fingers of Makers 45










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

La vieja









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Nica with about two years rest. Spiciness is way down. But dried fruit is way up. Raisins, coffee, yummy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fat guy got his Yellow Cake on! Love them, also a Papa Frita. Pic includes supplies needed for smoking a cigar in June in AZ....116 right now!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Damn fine smoke. Have a hard time deciding what to cut and light it with? The NFG a coin or something like that?


Yes the coin "No F**ks Given" and I need to donate some of my lighters and cutters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> How are those I got a box of their others but see these a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man, an enjoyable cigar for sure. Steep in price but, worth it in my book

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Good man, an enjoyable cigar for sure. Steep in price but, worth it in my book
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With their price how do they stack up to liga 9's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes the coin "No F**ks Given" and I need to donate some of my lighters and cutters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You say that like you have a ton of them.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> You say that like you have a ton of them.


I have more than 5 each

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> With their price how do they stack up to liga 9's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still 3 or 4 bucks cheaper than most of the Liga #9 lineup depending on where you purchase and the Judge is good but, a totally different style of cigar IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Still 3 or 4 bucks cheaper than most of the Liga #9 lineup depending on where you purchase and the Judge is good but, a totally different style of cigar IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, I think I'll grab 1 and try them! Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@ Wyntony
Nice stick thanks to you. Damn near choked me to death on the first inhale tho.....stronger then she looks! La Gran LLAVE Reserve for the win this fine evening!








@WYNTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

RP Vintage 1990 from @ebnash's sale. One of the few RPs that I really enjoy.


----------



## gtechva

La Reloba Corona from My Father


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hoya La Amistad, a new favorite


----------



## eliot

RP Edge. Not sure which one this is.


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These damn things are every where......year 14, 15, 16 and 17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Had this around 6pm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> Hoya La Amistad, a new favorite


Fantastic smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Heart Of Darkness. Capping off a great Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good night folks


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Randy956 said:


> Last one of the day. Maybe...
> 
> With two fingers of Makers 45


I may not know cigars all that well yet but I know my bourbon. Never heard of Makers 45.


----------



## piken

New world (stock photo) been smoking a lot of these lately. Getting to be my go to summer stick. 

Even in the blazing phoenix heat as of late they still taste great, where others seem to be failing.

Oh well, guess I'll just smoke these all summer, could be worse.


----------



## WNYTony

Melanio Maduro Churchill while out bird watching. This one courtesy of @AZ330FZL



Tonight - trying my first Fable thanks to @GOT14U


----------



## AZ330FZL

WNYTony said:


> Melanio Maduro Churchill while out bird watching. This one courtesy of @AZ330FZL
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight - trying my first Fable thanks to @GOT14U


Hope it treated you well and you found many birds!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

AZ330FZL said:


> Hope it treated you well and you found many birds!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay want to know what you thought about the Fable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

RoMa Cro Magnon

Triple Digit heat pushes my cigar time to Sunset.


----------



## WNYTony

AZ330FZL said:


> Hope it treated you well and you found many birds!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It rode along with me for 7 or 8 holes and I lit it after what I thought was going to be my first bird. Turned out to be my only one, but it was a gorgeous day with a great cigar so it treated me very well

And this Fable is excellent @GOT14U - why'd you take so long to clue me in on these ? LOL
It's 12:30, I have an 8:00 tee time but I refuse to end this before the nub !


----------



## GOT14U

I had a Diesel wicked which didn't sit good so I passed to my boy, gave a crazy Alice to his buddy and lit up a tattoo and now just got a Mi Querida fired up! Love nights like this. Will truly miss having my boy around! Not a fan of the Diesel by the way! Weird taste!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

AVO syncro. Very nice.


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast after a 24hour shift at work. Enjoy your Sunday gents.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> It rode along with me for 7 or 8 holes and I lit it after what I thought was going to be my first bird. Turned out to be my only one, but it was a gorgeous day with a great cigar so it treated me very well
> 
> And this Fable is excellent @GOT14U - why'd you take so long to clue me in on these ? LOL
> It's 12:30, I have an 8:00 tee time but I refuse to end this before the nub !


Tony, is that the same glove from last year? How can you golf with that thing? Someone needs to bomb Tony and include a new glove...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RC w/ Peet's MD blend. Happy Sunday all.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and coffee for breakfast,


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill on Sunday morning!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Diesel Heart Of Darkness. Capping off a great Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was that beast? Had one in my hand last night but switched to the CroMag


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> How was that beast? Had one in my hand last night but switched to the CroMag


Great smoke bro, growing on me as my favorite Diesel. Not overly spiced together with chocolate and something similar to hazel nut. There's also some type of floral component which i can't describe. Perfect construction and a great smooth draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Don Tomas while filtering my first attempt at craft gin
#sundayfunday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Aquitaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Great smoke bro, growing on me as my favorite Diesel. Not overly spiced together with chocolate and something similar to hazel nut. There's also some type of floral component which i can't describe. Perfect construction and a great smooth draw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smh, yet another one to try and find. You think I would learn my lesson and stay off of here #gluttonforpunishment 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Crux Ninfamaniac dark. A good smoke with chocolate notes throughout.


----------



## Fusion

Sucker Punch from @WNYTony, thank you Tony


----------



## FunkBass55

At the B&M trying something new. Royal Danish cigar. It wasn't bad at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see a problem here. Well prepared is all.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I don't see a problem here. Well prepared is all.


Lol......never thought of it in that realm but perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Outside with this toro and streaming the NASCAR pre-race!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Man o war


----------



## StillPuffin

La Colema and a blue moon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Out and about with a aj last call









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My buddy came over and we opened a SLR gen 2 gift pack from last Christmas. They are pretty tasty from 6 months rest. Taste just like my classic SLRs.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina 01 unreleased

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente hemingway short story









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fonseca Cubano Limitado while grilling Ribeyes and chugging Dos Equis after a rain shower. :grin2oesn't get better than this!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

UC to end the day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina 01 unreleased
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this stick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem




----------



## mrolland5500

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor While Getting the vehicles detailed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

I left this stick in the car. Smh 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Liga Privada Unico Velvet Rat.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Just got done detailing the yard.


----------



## Thig

Macanudo Cafe Lords. My first cigar ever so excuse the length of this post. Didn't really know what to expect. Draw was good and lit easily. A little spice on the tongue but then I am a newbie. Started canoeing the last 1/3rd and had to touch up but I was outside with a breeze. Wrapper started coming off the nub after I took the band off, probably too rough in removing it. Not to get too gross but I spit more smoking this than I have ever, not because it taste bad but my salivary glands kicked in overtime.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor While Getting the vehicles detailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#nicesmokeandrides


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> #nicesmokeandrides


Thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45




----------



## yoopertrav

. Finishing this day with A Fuente

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

pwaggs said:


> Liga Privada Unico Velvet Rat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I can't wait until these become a regular run cigar. I got three left and I don't want to smoke them yet.

Tonight a red and a daruma gold, but only one pic.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Finally had a chance to burn one. It's been rough out here in the desert the last few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Tony, is that the same glove from last year? How can you golf with that thing? Someone needs to bomb Tony and include a new glove...


Come on - it's only got 1 little hole in it way down on the bottom where it doesn't even touch the club !
But if you're saying that could be the reason for my lousy play as of late........ I may have to break down and open up a new one. Now don't pay any attention to the following pic

Caldwell Sevillana Churchill whilst out walking the good walk this morning


Tonight a Crux Classic Toro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning everyone! CH Las Mareas and a cup of Sumatra to get things started,


----------



## GOT14U

This little sucker is way stronger then I thought it was going to be! 
Not sure if it's for my palate but smoked real well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Morning everyone! CH Las Mareas and a cup of Sumatra to get things started,
> 
> View attachment 131482


Top of the morning to ya bud!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gents.

This and a cup of Sumatra to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Pumpkin Pie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Pumpkin Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it called that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Nice mild start to the day... UC Shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> Why is it called that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


if youve gotta ask then you aint ready to know :wink2:


----------



## quesquared

Gummy Jones said:


> if youve gotta ask then you aint ready to know :wink2:




Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Craft Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Why is it called that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Flavor profile. https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/punkin-pie-1?variant=33748366602


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> Flavor profile. https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/punkin-pie-1?variant=33748366602


I Looked it up right after I replied, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Roma Craft Cromagnon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Why is it called that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I apologize for the late response but literally there's hints of pumpkin pie cinnamon a little whipped cream I'm almost tasting some allspice it's a incredible stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

mrolland5500 said:


> I apologize for the late response but literally there's hints of pumpkin pie cinnamon a little whipped cream I'm almost tasting some allspice it's a incredible stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it actually flavored or the blend just has those notes to it?


----------



## msmith1986

G in the car on maduro Monday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Westside Threat said:


> Is it actually flavored or the blend just has those notes to it?


It has those notes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> I apologize for the late response but literally there's hints of pumpkin pie cinnamon a little whipped cream I'm almost tasting some allspice it's a incredible stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my! I have to find these one day! From what I read, after looking them up, it's not easy to get a hold of. So, does the fried chicken have hints of it's name sake also?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Oh my! I have to find these one day! From what I read, after looking them up, it's not easy to get a hold of. So, does the fried chicken have hints of it's name sake also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No it's leathery dark chocolate black pepper faint hints of cinnamon hints of cloves if you've ever had a clove cigarette that's the hint of clove creamy smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> No it's leathery dark chocolate black pepper faint hints of cinnamon hints of cloves if you've ever had a clove cigarette that's the hint of clove creamy smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Both are now on my list of try to finds!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Oh my! I have to find these one day! From what I read, after looking them up, it's not easy to get a hold of. So, does the fried chicken have hints of it's name sake also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh hell man pm your Addy I'll send your a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh hell man pm your Addy I'll send your a few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom.


----------



## php007

This was on Saturday

This was thanks to Big J









2006 Avo Lounge









Davidoff Geneva 25th Anniversary 









Avo 85th









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> This was on Saturday
> 
> This was thanks to Big J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Avo Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Geneva 25th Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo 85th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High classing it on Saturday! Nice age on the one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Man O War Ruination from a spectacular AJ Bomb courtesy @Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Consistently Good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mj12,


----------



## blackrabbit

Man O War Puro Authentico. These are good sticks. Spicy creaminess with some kick to it.


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh hell man pm your Addy I'll send your a few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dude is awesome. One of the most generous guys I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> This dude is awesome. One of the most generous guys I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He seriously is, that was straight unexpected! Karma has no choice but to favor this dude @mrolland5500

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

After a very long and trying day... My simple reward on my drive home from work..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Carolina torpedo maduro. This long day isn't over yet. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> This dude is awesome. One of the most generous guys I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother it's a honor and privilege to be in a position to be generous and happy to do so and there are so many more of our botl that are just as generous if not more this is our lifestyle and culture and it's a giving brother and sisterhood I'm just so honored to be part of

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

A first for me.










I wish I could recall who gifted me this smoke so I could thank them but sadly the band came off that I use to track who sent it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's Monday so this Serie G in maduro should do the trick!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

vegafina connecticut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

everytime I see these I tell myself I need to get a box of them....great stick!


mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

5 Vegas "A". Wow! Amazing what a year does for this stogie! Perfect burn, beautiful non-flaky ash, tons of smoke output, and a wonderful bouquet of flavors. Time has definitely favored this cigar. Too bad it's too little too late. I no longer buy 5 Vegas. :frown2:


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> everytime I see these I tell myself I need to get a box of them....great stick!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally on my way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

La Gloria


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size do you recommend in these sticks??? I am going to take the plunge and order some.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

frankie100 said:


> What size do you recommend in these sticks??? I am going to take the plunge and order some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The largest they come in is a 52ring gauge but I like the Hermoso size I think it's 6 1/2 x 48

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

mrolland5500 said:


> The largest they come in is a 52ring gauge but I like the Hermoso size I think it's 6 1/2 x 48
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

frankie100 said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No problem bro always here to help any way I can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary. Smooth.


----------



## Maxh92

frankie100 said:


> Great stick!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would normally agree with you. For whatever reason, this one didn't do it for me tonight. It had a horrible draw and it would not stay lit. I had to keep relighting it and it turned very bitter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Maxh92 said:


> I would normally agree with you. For whatever reason, this one didn't do it for me tonight. It had a horrible draw and it would not stay lit. I had to keep relighting it and it turned very bitter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that sucks. Usually, they are stellar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Figure I would fire up another one today...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Maxh92 said:


> I would normally agree with you. For whatever reason, this one didn't do it for me tonight. It had a horrible draw and it would not stay lit. I had to keep relighting it and it turned very bitter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relighting and bitter? Sounds like excess moisture in that one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Damn these are good. Defiantly going to be a staple in my tup. That bobalu stick was crap.


----------



## Maxh92

msmith1986 said:


> Relighting and bitter? Sounds like excess moisture in that one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I may have picked a bad one from the humi. I'm at the B&M that I frequent. Usually the sticks don't have issues, so the box may have been fresh and not sitting long enough.

Smoking an AB Sanctum now. First time with this stick. I'm enjoying it. Nice mildish almond and vanilla flavor to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Maduro Monday


----------



## GOT14U

Had my hands on this Padron for 2 weeks figured I'd give it a shot. It was giving me a bad taste in my mouth so I switched to a undercrown for the win thanks to @Semper Noctem for this fine stick. Still gave a bit of a bad taste so I think it's my drink selection of the night. Went a bit easy on the SoCo and more rockstar....not good....I can fix that with a stronger pour  and the undercrown powered through once I switched to some tea.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Thig said:


> Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary. Smooth.


Damn, started tunneling a little over half way through. What causes that and what do you do when it happens? Newbie question for sure.


----------



## msmith1986

Thig said:


> Damn, started tunneling a little over half way through. What causes that and what do you do when it happens? Newbie question for sure.


Sounds like a spot loosely rolled in the center.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cheapie and coke for moving stuff around outside. Hopefully I can relax in a few hours.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

L40 and a whole lot of makers mark tonight. Celebrating one of the worst wells I've ever drilled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> L40 and a whole lot of makers mark tonight. Celebrating one of the worst wells I've ever drilled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta do what yeah gotta do....lol....what type of pressure did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Gotta do what yeah gotta do....lol....what type of pressure did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so much pressure more of a formation issue. It was hell steering this joker. I just hope we get a good cement job on production casing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

San Cristobal for Monday night league



and ending the evening with a bang. Fratello Firecracker


----------



## bobbya08

Cut with a pocket knife roughnecks style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> San Cristobal for Monday night league
> 
> 
> 
> and ending the evening with a bang. Fratello Firecracker


Those Fiercracker's are on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Cut with a pocket knife roughnecks style.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you didn't bite it off.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> At least you didn't bite it off.


Well if you're familiar with roughnecks you probably already know that's the preferred method but I opted for a straight cut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Onyx dang good smoke courtesy of @ADRUNKK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

mrolland5500 said:


> Brother it's a honor and privilege to be in a position to be generous and happy to do so and there are so many more of our botl that are just as generous if not more this is our lifestyle and culture and it's a giving brother and sisterhood I'm just so honored to be part of
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True class, right there. Hope you're all taking notes.

To contribute:

I forgot that these need lots of age. This one doesn't have that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> A first for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could recall who gifted me this smoke so I could thank them but sadly the band came off that I use to track who sent it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was it Enbash? I only ask since I just picked some up from him.



mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally a stick nobody has to google. Can't beat the Le Careme. Love those smokes.


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Had my hands on this Padron for 2 weeks figured I'd give it a shot. It was giving me a bad taste in my mouth so I switched to a undercrown for the win thanks to @*Semper Noctem* for this fine stick. Still gave a bit of a bad taste so I think it's my drink selection of the night. Went a bit easy on the SoCo and more rockstar....not good....I can fix that with a stronger pour  and the undercrown powered through once I switched to some tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Can't go wrong with an Undercrown. Sorry to hear about the Padron. Was that from me too?


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> A first for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could recall who gifted me this smoke so I could thank them but sadly the band came off that I use to track who sent it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How was it bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JdN 45


----------



## mrolland5500

MisterSurgery said:


> True class, right there. Hope you're all taking notes.
> 
> To contribute:
> 
> I forgot that these need lots of age. This one doesn't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just try to treat people the way I want to treated as my great gramma would say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## n0tja_actual

Leccia White for lunch today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Can't go wrong with an Undercrown. Sorry to hear about the Padron. Was that from me too?


No it was a different Padron. Still got that one you sent me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, you actually do smoke some that I usually do, lol. Upmann's don't disappoint.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Wow, you actually do smoke some that I usually do, lol. Upmann's don't disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes I come back down to earth every now and then... Lol but I love these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Special G for a short drive.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes I come back down to earth every now and then... Lol but I love these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i find them consistent and satisfying as well


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> No it was a different Padron. Still got that one you sent me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, good. I was going to send you some sticks to say sorry for the bad one.


----------



## msmith1986

Bully









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

De Nobili King. These don't have as strong of a fire cured smell like the Toscano. Seem the be a hair milder in flavor. So far pretty good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I believe I picked this up courtesy of the coin master blackrabbit
Thanks Andrew this is excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Ok, good. I was going to send you some sticks to say sorry for the bad one.


Not even man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This, care of @WNYTony, He sent me some "banged up" cigars (his description) This one only needed a foot trim and a dab of glue, Great Smoke, thanks again Tony


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro for my hour drive back to my shop.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

LFD for my COTD









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Romeo julieta vintage


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Mission and a cup of Kona,


----------



## n0tja_actual

Today is a good day. #2 for me. At a B&M here in Elizabethtown, KY.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Yum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Padilla Dominus Robusto......


----------



## MidwestToker

These were a good pickup. Got a 10er of La Aurora Doble Maduro in robusto a couple months ago. Really oily smoke, dried fruit and dark, dark chocolate flavor. Burning really slowly. Will look for another 10er soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

MB3. I was going to let these rest another couple of months but decided to join the party today. About 6 weeks on them. This is a churchill. For < $4 this is really good cigar. Great construction, pretty even burn. Smoked it while walking the dog, which always gives me burn issues, since I don't maintain a good rhythm. First 1/3 was pretty good, but the last 2/3 were even better. I'm also trying to get my retrohale technique down, and I don't find my cigar legs in the first 1/3 so that might explain a bit. I also think I'm going to drop the RH for the yard gars down to 62% or so which I think will help. When I sit down and smoke them 65% works just fine. but not for walking around. I finished the last 10 minutes of this one sitting down out back and had no trouble keeping it lit or good smoke volume.


----------



## msmith1986

Intenso for the drive home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

scott1256ca said:


> MB3. I was going to let these rest another couple of months but decided to join the party today. About 6 weeks on them. This is a churchill. For < $4 this is really good cigar. Great construction, pretty even burn. Smoked it while walking the dog, which always gives me burn issues, since I don't maintain a good rhythm. First 1/3 was pretty good, but the last 2/3 were even better. I'm also trying to get my retrohale technique down, and I don't find my cigar legs in the first 1/3 so that might explain a bit. I also think I'm going to drop the RH for the yard gars down to 62% or so which I think will help. When I sit down and smoke them 65% works just fine. but not for walking around. I finished the last 10 minutes of this one sitting down out back and had no trouble keeping it lit or good smoke volume.


These work really well with my palate, if you can set one or two back for a year. I think you will surprised at how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## scott1256ca

OneStrangeOne said:


> These work really well with my palate, if you can set one or two back for a year. I think you will surprised at how much of a difference it makes.


Oh, I expect there will be a few that last that long. I smoke 2 or 3 a cigars a week, and one of them is a "sit down". The others are for walking the dog or something similar. I have a few others for walking the dog as well, not just these. So a few will make it, I'm sure.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, how was the #1 rated cigar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Inferno by Oliva and a Roma Craft Intemperance Charity. The grandkids and daughters/wife are wearing this man down. The constant rain has me and my micro-vineyard in ny backyard a complete mess. 

I'm feeling at least 20 years older than I should right now. Sorry no pictures today. I'm just beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Nomad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Warped Villa Sombra.. nice flavorful smoke.


----------



## piken

Ruination


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

CAO Amazon Basin. My first one of these. It is very interesting. Perhaps the most unique cigar I've had in some time. Not actually sure I like it, but happy for the experience for sure.

If you haven't had one I highly recommend trying it. It's a pretty singular experience.
















Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Thig said:


> OK, how was the #1 rated cigar.


Honestly, it was a good cigar. I smoked it down to the nub. I'm not sure that I would consider it the cigar of all cigars, though. It took me almost three hours to smoke it and to be frank, the flavor was very much one dimensional to me. I would smoke it again; but, it isn't worth the $16 I paid for it - in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Maxh92 said:


> Honestly, it was a good cigar. I smoked it down to the nub. I'm not sure that I would consider it the cigar of all cigars, though. It took me almost three hours to smoke it and to be frank, the flavor was very much one dimensional to me. I would smoke it again; but, it isn't worth the $16 I paid for it - in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, that's $5.33 an hour, based on that it may be worth it but I get you, thanks.


----------



## mrolland5500

Maxh92 said:


> Honestly, it was a good cigar. I smoked it down to the nub. I'm not sure that I would consider it the cigar of all cigars, though. It took me almost three hours to smoke it and to be frank, the flavor was very much one dimensional to me. I would smoke it again; but, it isn't worth the $16 I paid for it - in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that stick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Punch Elite











Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Nica Libre 25th Anni Torpedo on the course - with thanks to @Bigjohn who sent me this in our Noob Sampler Trade
Great smoke - made it thru 9 holes before it was burning my fingertips !



La Casita Criolla tonight - while they're still around


----------



## Semper Noctem

WNYTony said:


> Nica Libre 25th Anni Torpedo on the course - with thanks to @Bigjohn who sent me this in our Noob Sampler Trade
> Great smoke - made it thru 9 holes before it was burning my fingertips !
> 
> 
> 
> La Casita Criolla tonight - while they're still around


Can't wait to dig into the Nicas I bought a couple of months ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## GOT14U

I'm falling luv with these Yellow Cakes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Rare that I get to smoke in the morning. Went for this Breakfast Blend from @WABOOM - a really pleasant Connie. Smooth, sweet. More complex than you'd expect from a budget Connecticut. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Straight ligero and fresh sweet tea to get me going.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Balmoral Anejo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Balmoral Anejo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All is right in the world... Back to posting smokes I don't know. To the googles! Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Balmoral Anejo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they? I've seen those around town here at 2 B&Ms

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

MidwestToker said:


> Rare that I get to smoke in the morning. Went for this Breakfast Blend from @*WABOOM* - a really pleasant Connie. Smooth, sweet. More complex than you'd expect from a budget Connecticut. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double take on that one. I thought it said Vagina Farms at first.


----------



## StillPuffin

L40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> How are they? I've seen those around town here at 2 B&Ms
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are pretty darn good sticks they've been resting about a yr now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> All is right in the world... Back to posting smokes I don't know. To the googles! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Sorry bud.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Oliva Connecticut Reserve, a little reward for this newbie after cutting grass for 3 hours.


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> All is right in the world... Back to posting smokes I don't know. To the googles! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They've been around for a while. I've seen them online and at the local Custom Blends B&M. Never picked up any, but I'm usually up for trying anything @mrolland5500 posts because of similar tastes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> They've been around for a while. I've seen them online and at the local Custom Blends B&M. Never picked up any, but I'm usually up for trying anything @mrolland5500 posts because of similar tastes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can agree. I just never saw them before.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Birthday Blend 2016 after doing some yard work.


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying these things after a few months. The classic was ok, but nothing to right home about. Leaving the reconquista for last.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Had to hit up my RyJ aroma tin for a quick smoke while working in the hot sun.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

Asylum 6x80. What a beast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

n0tja_actual said:


> Asylum 6x80. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, better you than me! &#128561;


----------



## Fusion

Needed this after a Colonoscopy today, relax for an our or two


----------



## n0tja_actual

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dang, better you than me!


I had to try one! Not bad at all. I might have to grab a few more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V from 2013,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

n0tja_actual said:


> I had to try one! Not bad at all. I might have to grab a few more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the 13 I just can't do the jawbreaker!


----------



## n0tja_actual

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like the 13 I just can't do the jawbreaker!


True story! I'm a bit worried I might get lock jaw or something. I'll justly have to be careful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

A gift from @UBC03 . Thanks Dino!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

n0tja_actual said:


> Asylum 6x80. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes my jaw hurt.


----------



## UBC03

n0tja_actual said:


> Asylum 6x80. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lose a bet or somethin?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> A gift from @UBC03 . Thanks Dino!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

UBC03 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Womp womp... Edited... It's been a long 34 hour shift.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

UBC03 said:


> You lose a bet or somethin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol, no. I don't typically see them that big ( well that sounded bad ) so I was like, well hell, I gotta try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

n0tja_actual said:


> Lol, no. I don't typically see them that big ( well that sounded bad ) so I was like, well hell, I gotta try it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what she said?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Thanks for the brew treysc 
Not sure how to mention from my phone


----------



## GOT14U

Got this stick from @WYNTony what a pepper bomb for me. Like smoking a jalapeño in a good way. Seems I may have got one that has a more pepper taste then the norm but I loved it. Well constructed also.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I split a box of HU Legacy robustos with a buddy almost 2 years ago. I brought one along today with others and this thing has a thin wrapper with cracks every where. I hope the others aren't this bad. Also, flavor not quite as on-point as the reserve, and burn going crazy because of the wrapper.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

n0tja_actual said:


> Asylum 6x80. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About the size of an actual barber pole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Eastern Standard Midnight Expresse

This stick was sen to me by @ivandrocco
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MoyaRuiz the rake









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay it's killing me not to smoke one of my new ligas so I want to be sure to have a good smoke.....when in doubt go for a cigar of the year! Never disappoint









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

GOT14U said:


> Okay it's killing me not to smoke one of my new ligas so I want to be sure to have a good smoke.....when in doubt got for a cigar of the year! Never disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke. One of my favs. Got a box resting I'm going to break into next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one for me. Totally different flavor profile then what I expected. Hard to describe. Very good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Relic. Somewhat one-note, but enjoyable. Really spicy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Padron 3000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Fusion said:


> Needed this after a Colonoscopy today, relax for an our or two


Does your doctor have 40 ring gauge fingers or 60? lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero




----------



## Regiampiero

Is anyone having issues with Photobucket recently? 

Figured it out. I guess they want money, so time to switch. Any recommendations?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Perdomo 20th


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Regiampiero said:


> Is anyone having issues with Photobucket recently?
> 
> Figured it out. I guess they want money, so time to switch. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Why do you need photobucket if you're using Tapatalk? Mine has a photo uploader built in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Regiampiero said:


> Is anyone having issues with Photobucket recently?
> 
> Figured it out. I guess they want money, so time to switch. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I use the program that is on tap talk. Works great from my phone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> How was it bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very impressed! Might have to grab some more of them soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rico410

n0tja_actual said:


> Asylum 6x80. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the burn time on that monster.


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> Why do you need photobucket if you're using Tapatalk? Mine has a photo uploader built in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never even knew there was an option built in until now. I've been stuck with pb since puff switch to third party hosting. The horror.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

GOT14U said:


> I use the program that is on tap talk. Works great from my phone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just figured out it had such a fiture 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Regiampiero said:


> Is anyone having issues with Photobucket recently?
> 
> Figured it out. I guess they want money, so time to switch. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me in on the Tapatalk feature lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Thig

tonyzoc said:


> Perdomo 20th
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How is it, I recently got one of these in a Perdomo 4 pack?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


>


Can't go wrong with that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral- Crna Nok. These cigars really are mind-blowing. I taste things in these cigars that I've never tasted before in any other cigar. Very floral. Very complex woody flavors like high end walnut furniture. Very fruity raspberry notes. I even got some kind of a lavender/Asian spice aroma from it. There is not a better $11 NC in my opinion.


----------



## xerogravity

Man O War Ruination. Exactly what the cigar doctor called for after the month I've had









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next in line is a Jaime Garcia especial 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell, Eastern Standard Marblehouse that I got from ebnash. Great construction and a very nice taste. I can tell they use some of this tobacco for the yellowcake the a lot of the flavor is similar especially on the retrohale which is quite tasty. A great smoke for the price.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thig said:


> How is it, I recently got one of these in a Perdomo 4 pack?


I smoked quite a few of these a few years ago, they were really good and the price was right, then they bumped the price a little over $2 a stick and I haven't bought one since.


----------



## WNYTony

5 straight days of lawn work, but I think it's looking pretty nice LOL Jaime Garcia toro while whacking the weeds



Tonight a Nicaro Classico Corona that @Kidvegas thought I really needed to try. He was right - it gud


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> 5 straight days of lawn work, but I think it's looking pretty nice LOL Jaime Garcia toro while whacking the weeds
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight a Nicaro Classico Corona that @Kidvegas thought I really needed to try. He was right - it gud


That's a lot of grass and weeds to wack, you picked a good stick to help out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Illusione 888


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Jas Sum Kral- Crna Nok. These cigars really are mind-blowing. I taste things in these cigars that I've never tasted before in any other cigar. Very floral. Very complex woody flavors like high end walnut furniture. Very fruity raspberry notes. I even got some kind of a lavender/Asian spice aroma from it. There is not a better $11 NC in my opinion.


Alright, that does it... I'm emailing the guy for an order. Any of his others you'd recommend while I'm at it?


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Alright, that does it... I'm emailing the guy for an order. Any of his others you'd recommend while I'm at it?


Just these! You won't regret it!


----------



## quesquared

My evening stick.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> That's a lot of grass and weeds to wack, you picked a good stick to help out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds Jerod - I see you grabbed the same one today !

Do you think @Stogiepuffer will notice that I finally broke open a new glove after he called me out ? LOL


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Great minds Jerod - I see you grabbed the same one today !
> 
> Do you think @Stogiepuffer will notice that I finally broke open a new glove after he called me out ? LOL


That one is a pretty shiny white! And a great stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> My evening stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What is that?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another awesome cigar courtesy of @*OneStrangeOne*

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto dated 4-21-14

A few months ago, Nathan blasted me in the Noob PIF with something like 18 sticks. Everyone I've smoked so far has been a winner for me. Thanks again, brother!


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Foundry time flies...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW with my morning coffee,


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gentlemen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morning smoke to get my day started Good morning Gentleman!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

OneStrangeOne said:


> MoW with my morning coffee,
> View attachment 132009


That's way too dark to be morning, going back to bed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning smoke to start the day good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning smoke to start the day good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great choice bro! Enjoy the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Foundry time flies...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Great minds Jerod - I see you grabbed the same one today !
> 
> Do you think @Stogiepuffer will notice that I finally broke open a new glove after he called me out ? LOL


Ha! I saw that. Did you drop a few strokes on that round? Personally I find that with a new glove I grip the club more loosely and hit my irons better.

My stick for the day. No glove needed.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks TJ


----------



## msmith1986

Corona









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras 187,


----------



## Fusion

This from @ADRUNKK thanks Aaron


----------



## Kidvegas

First and a much needed smoke today A Flores serie pravada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgs679

Black Honey


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> This from @*ADRUNKK* thanks Aaron


Too mild for my taste.


----------



## GOT14U

Tgs679 said:


> Black Honey


How was it, I missed ordering some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgs679

GOT14U said:


> How was it, I missed ordering some
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! I highly recommend keeping your eyes out for the second shipment in mid July.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Symmetry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Jas Sum Kral Crna Nok courtesy of @WABOOM. It really is good! I would agree on the floral and, woody notes. There is a fruity note in the background I'm picking up in the finish. Coming off the foot is a sort of sweet aroma that reminds me of cherry blossoms. If you were in a flower nursery on a sandalwood deck next to a fruit market you would think of this cigar. YMMV. There's much more to this cigar but, I can't pinpoint it. As I smoke this, good is an understatement.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chaveta Maduro Toro.....Errrr......can't remember who sent me this as I neglected to mark it....


----------



## GOT14U

24 hrs rest is enough for these bad boys!







j

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410

Got some me time.


----------



## msmith1986

Carolina corona vanilla. B&M freebie of the week. I'll just say flavored/infused and weak strength is not my thing. It ruined my ride home because I brought Partagas with me today. I should've gave it away, yuck.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Goldie


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I hope the yellowing on the cello shows, pretty decent for just over a year and the darkest in my storage this far!
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

I love this little guy!!


----------



## awk6898

A gift from @Humphrey's Ghost while feeding the horses.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Much more mild than I remember this stick being...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Henry Clay Stalk Cut Toro. Slowly but surely making my way through my COTY 2016 sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Ha! I saw that. Did you drop a few strokes on that round? Personally I find that with a new glove I grip the club more loosely and hit my irons better.


Unfiortunately no. New glove was tight and not all broken in like the old one LOL



OneStrangeOne said:


> Esteban Carreras 187


Those are a great smoke. I was lucky enough to find several and never see anyone else ever post them up.

Las Calaveras 17
Good now - going to be great with some rest !


----------



## jc389

Just started my first of the day.... finally... La Palina Black Label


----------



## GOT14U

Some type of tat! Not to shabby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Modus just saved this smoke. That's 3 in a month. Paid for its self! Was a tight draw till I pulled a big piece of wood out of it. If you don't have one get one......modus II for the win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ortega Ltd. middle of the night. The weather has me all messed up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fratello Oro and a cup of Sumatra to start the day,


----------



## csk415

Flat tire this morning. Changed and now I'm chillaxing on the patio with my coffee. Kind of nice enjoying a morning smoke for a change. Wife was still in bed and didn't want to bother here looking for something better. I keep these handy in the kitchen.


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good morning, gents.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning gents, trying something new that was bombed to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning gents, trying something new that was bombed to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the band. How was it?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Love the band. How was it?


So I loved the flavor of the of the actual smoke itself very good burn. But the wrapper has a very sweet sugary taste that I am not super fond of but I have enjoyed it very much over all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A year old 5 Vegas triple A. Have a great Friday fellas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Kidvegas said:


> A year old 5 Vegas triple A. Have a great Friday fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


shhhh
take that pic down
thats one of my super secret budget gems


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you smoked bambi :crying:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Nub kind of morning!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> A year old 5 Vegas triple A. Have a great Friday fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been contemplating all morning what cigar I'll go to this evening. You might've just made my decision. @WABOOM just sent me some of those. I've only had the single "A" 5 Vegas, which I really enjoy. I'm guessing those are pretty good?


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> I've been contemplating all morning what cigar I'll go to this evening. You might've just made my decision. @WABOOM just sent me some of those. I've only had the single "A" 5 Vegas, which I really enjoy. I'm guessing those are pretty good?


Great! With some rest spectacular bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

MidwestToker said:


> I've been contemplating all morning what cigar I'll go to this evening. You might've just made my decision. @WABOOM just sent me some of those. I've only had the single "A" 5 Vegas, which I really enjoy. I'm guessing those are pretty good?


for my taste and my $ the aaa is night and day better


----------



## mrolland5500

Had to smoke another one of these don't usually smoke one back to back but these are excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Had to smoke another one of these don't usually smoke one back to back but these are excellent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are really trimming the herd


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> you are really trimming the herd


Lol here's one more hilarious the name of the stick is "Back-Door"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol here's one more hilarious the name of the stick is "Back-Door"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a name like that it has to come from Lost and Found. They come up with some strange names for some damn good stick.


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Aquitaine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> With a name like that it has to come from Lost and Found. They come up with some strange names for some damn good stick.


You are absolutely correct sir!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Bought a few Undercrowns at the local B&M, and he threw this in after we talked for a while about the Jonathan Drew/Lars Tetens war from back in the day.

Haven't had one in years, and for an infused cigar it does what it does well, though it's burning very uneven.

Damn that tip is sugary as all get-out.

Enjoying it with a Havana Club and Coke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Impressed very good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> A year old 5 Vegas triple A. Have a great Friday fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a perfect example of a good stick wrapped with PA broadleaf. Those are delicious.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> That's a perfect example of a good stick wrapped with PA broadleaf. Those are delicious.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ha! Such a good cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Half corona for a quick drive. 96° right now here in south central PA.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

AB Tempus Maduro and a mai tai by the pool to kick off the long weekend. Sure beats working!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

With stormy weather approaching, I reached for a cheapie! I need to find some good NC Corona's for some shorter smoke times.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

MF cedros for me and a CH La Creme for my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

PDR SBR Habano. Decent, for a cheap cigar. Maybe the retrohale I've been practicing is making me appreciate cheap cigars that I wouldn't have before, but I'd smoke this again. I may have to go revisit some I've written off.


----------



## n0tja_actual

Finally back home sitting on my back porch. First stick of the weekend.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Master Blends III.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Puffing on a Caldwell Blind man's bluff. Recovering from headache days with the crew gone away to Niagara Falls, Ontario. They're enjoying the beginning of Canada Day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

frankie100 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Be still, errr, be very still.... There's a Freekin' wolf and Cape Buffalo right behind you. Not sure you're going to make it out of this ordeal. Just to be safe, let's get your cigars sent my way and I'll get them passed on to the proper authorities....


----------



## Randy956

Master blends 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ice_nyne

Finishing off an Undercrown maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ice_nyne said:


> Finishing off an Undercrown maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning gents, trying something new that was bombed to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think they are a bit to sweet myself now. But about half way through they seem to get better. Glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I think they are a bit to sweet myself now. But about half way through they seem to get better. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did enjoy the flavor, if it didn't have the sugary wrapper I would probably grab some. The smell reminded me of my great grandfathers pipe Tobacco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> Puffing on a Caldwell Blind man's bluff. Recovering from headache days with the crew gone away to Niagara Falls, Ontario. They're enjoying the beginning of Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MrCrowley39 said:


> With stormy weather approaching, I reached for a cheapie! I need to find some good NC Corona's for some shorter smoke times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Checkout a stick called "Yellow Cake" by Caldwell. They fit the bill for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prophoto25

romeo y julieta 1875 reaserva real toro 6x54. just bought a whole box yummy









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

Thunder wasn't as good as I would have hoped... on to number 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Shade and rum. Happy fourth weekend to you all, I probably won't get reception.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Regiampiero said:


> Shade and rum


Is that a dark rum? How's it pair with that cigar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Crux Nimfamaniac dark.


----------



## Regiampiero

ice_nyne said:


> Is that a dark rum? How's it pair with that cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Ron Zacapa 23 and it's my go to for all cigars really. Butterscotch goes with just about anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tried to censor the feet best I could lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Very good smoke. My first if these. Glad I grabbed some from @enbash. Now to get some in a bigger RG.


----------



## msmith1986

MF FDLA toro for this long ride home as the sun goes down.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon... 
Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread. 
Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


----------



## JtAv8tor

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Glad everyone is safe !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Glad you're alright... How big is your freakin buffer ? Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Glad everyone is safe bud!!! I say buff the hell out of it may take you a few days of buffing...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just glad you're OK Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Drink: Weller 12 Year. Wonderful. Thank you, @Semper Noctem

Gar: 4.5 year old El Cobre. It's hard to describe how good these cigars are with this much rest. Its still spicy, but so nuanced. Im really sad I only have one left that I bought from the marketplace. I'd pay good money for a box of these with this much rest.

Happy holiday weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

this is really a great stick!!!
lots of flavors


----------



## quesquared

I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss bro. Keep your head up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Heck of a day Tony, glad you guys are all safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MidwestToker said:


> Sorry for your loss bro. Keep your head up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that, praying for you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Getting ready to fire up this Coyol in what seems to be the swamp of northern VA. If the humidity got any higher I'd float out of here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Pssh. Tis merely a scratch. Little touch up paint and your good to go. Good to see you are fine.


----------



## Thig

UBC03 said:


> Glad you're alright... How big is your freakin buffer ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sort of hard to hit the like button on that one, no what I mean?


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Thig

Primo Del Rey, can't say I really cared for it. Probably won't replace.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Riqueza 1 with a little over a year on it...but it needs more time. I'll check back on it in 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

@Semper Noctem read me pretty well. One of the very few CC "fakes" that I love is the NC Punch London Club. I think it's a really underrated cigar that's full of flavor. And it's only this vitola. IMO, the Punch Pita and others are awful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Viaje Birthday Blend & 14 year Armagnac. Cigar is excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

La Careme


----------



## PhilB

Walking around this new (to me) city with His Imperial Majesty.


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


From my family to yours brother sorry for your loss you and your family are in our prayers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Snuck in a little pig tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 with some Kenya this morning,


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Sorry @WYNTony but this is the wrong section to post about smoking cars....mods please move....all jokes aside glad you are okay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

@WNYTony
I'm glad you didn't get hurt

In a lighter note, some rubbing compound and spray paint should fix 'er right up.. good as new. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Yup, I've had those days and for some reason they feel like they're 48 hours long. Relax and enjoy the smoke brother, the important thing is that everyone is ok.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

quesquared said:


> I've Been kinda mia lately, but enjoying this tonight while in the Bahamas to say my last goodbyes to my father-in-law #RIP my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My condolences man, sounds like you were close.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina Illumination










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Ever have one of those days ? Got T-BONED by a kid who ran a stop sign this afternoon...
> Then when dropping me off to get a rental car the wife backed into someone. Gently, but enough to do some damage to the other car...
> So finally relaxing on the deck with a Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration that was suggested by @adriette in the What do you Crave thread.
> Happy to be fine and enjoying a great cigar - the rest can be buffed out, right ?


Yes I have, last week got side swiped in a roundabout. Good thing you were not injured. Cars are repairable/replaceable. Just watch those insurance companies, it's a racket.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Such a good stick! It's Saturday peoples 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Liga 9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Liga 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was so tempting to grab one this morning, and now I got you egging me on! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yard work is done! Time to enjoy another stick before the heat!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

IMO, the LP9 is king of the NC world. I'd have one every day, but know desensitization to the special deliciousness of it's greatness would ruin the experience forever. 
"Tweeners" are what I smoke in between these and other special sticks. Opportunities to try new things.


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> It was so tempting to grab one this morning, and now I got you egging me on! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pretty awful. You won't like it. (Snickering)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> Yard work is done! Time to enjoy another stick before the heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like those, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Just finished mowing the lawn so relaxing with a Caldwell Yellow Cake because @GOT14U keeps saying how good they are.... I'm not getting cake flavors, but he's not wrong about them being pretty good


----------



## Randy956

I have time for one more now that the garage is clean. It's movie time this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Start with this pretty lady today


----------



## Randy956

I should have used Modus glue before torching it. I dropped it this morning but didn't really notice the damage until now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Just finished mowing the lawn so relaxing with a Caldwell Yellow Cake because @GOT14U keeps saying how good they are.... I'm not getting cake flavors, but he's not wrong about them being pretty good


I'm glad to hear I'm not crazy...I don't get the cake flavor either. But if you think they are good then I'm in good company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Via Havana Connecticut shade 6x60. Good mid-morning smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

LaGalera Habano


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## kegnum

Recommended by @WABOOM this is my new favorite morning smoke. Nica Libre Corona


----------



## Fusion

HDM Reposado En Cedros from @WNYTony one of the injured he sent me, this had some wrapper damage, all fixed up, thanks again Tony, a great smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds


----------



## TCstr8

Dino special









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regius Selection Orchant



















Really enjoying this one.


----------



## awk6898

Been 'meh' the whole way through...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Regius Selection Orchant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this one.


Pup is looking like he wants to snatch and run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Relax time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Maxh92

Well, guys, it's been a pretty crappy day. I just got my car back from the body shop from when I got rear ended back in May about 2 weeks ago. Today, while I was out running and errand for my fiancé, I ended up rear ending someone else. Beth our cars ended up getting towed off, and now I've got a real bad headache (I hit my head on the part of the door where the window meets the door). Here's a pic of my car.










Now, I'm sitting here drinking a Bell's Ale and smoking an Undercrown. Hopefully the rest of the weekend goes a bit smoother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, it's been a pretty crappy day. I just got my car back from the body shop from when I got rear ended back in May about 2 weeks ago. Today, while I was out running and errand for my fiancé, I ended up rear ending someone else. Beth our cars ended up getting towed off, and now I've got a real bad headache (I hit my head on the part of the door where the window meets the door). Here's a pic of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm sitting here drinking a Bell's Ale and smoking an Undercrown. Hopefully the rest of the weekend goes a bit smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that man. Guarantee if you stay on the porch with a cigar in hand for the rest of the weekend it will be better then how it started!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Felt like having a good one. Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost, damn fine smoke bro...gracias amigo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, it's been a pretty crappy day. I just got my car back from the body shop from when I got rear ended back in May about 2 weeks ago. Today, while I was out running and errand for my fiancé, I ended up rear ending someone else. Beth our cars ended up getting towed off, and now I've got a real bad headache (I hit my head on the part of the door where the window meets the door). Here's a pic of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm sitting here drinking a Bell's Ale and smoking an Undercrown. Hopefully the rest of the weekend goes a bit smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bud we're just thankful you're ok glad you're home but go get checked out for that bump on your head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

After working, I'm enjoying the hell out of this fantastic night on Canada's 150!!!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

These are so good, surprised not to see them more often!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Maxh92 glad your okay, might be time to get rid of that car, bad luck and all that!

Enjoying an El Gueguense this fine evening,


----------



## Thig

Arturo Fuenta Hemingway at the end of a good day.


----------



## csk415

Kiddos 17th bday is a wrap. Have time for a smoke.


----------



## Thig

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, it's been a pretty crappy day. I just got my car back from the body shop from when I got rear ended back in May about 2 weeks ago. Today, while I was out running and errand for my fiancé, I ended up rear ending someone else. Beth our cars ended up getting towed off, and now I've got a real bad headache (I hit my head on the part of the door where the window meets the door). Here's a pic of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm sitting here drinking a Bell's Ale and smoking an Undercrown. Hopefully the rest of the weekend goes a bit smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, that sucks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Felt like having a good one. Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost, damn fine smoke bro...gracias amigo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime Bro. Literally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Been re doing my whole basement today. 12+ hours of painting, sanding and floor prep. Only smoke for today. Seemed a bit under packed and had a funky burn line but still tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Felt like having a good one. Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost, damn fine smoke bro...gracias amigo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I swear this is my last one! Maybe! Number 6......undercrown for the win!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I was outside the distillery all day in the sun, welding and grinding inside a few of our 350 gal stainless tanks. Finally time to relax.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I was outside the distillery all day in the sun, welding and grinding inside a few of our 350 gal stainless tanks. Finally time to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Did yeah get arc burn. SS always burnt the $hit out of me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Did yeah get arc burn. SS always burnt the $hit out of me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little on my arms and neck. Tig these little sanitary flanges around 40 amps DC.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> A little on my arms and neck. Tig these little sanitary flanges around 40 amps DC.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No hiding from that reflection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

Happy 1st of July everyone! Had some BBQ and now time for a stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie100

Pleasantly surprised by this stick....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, it's been a pretty crappy day. I just got my car back from the body shop from when I got rear ended back in May about 2 weeks ago. Today, while I was out running and errand for my fiancé, I ended up rear ending someone else. Beth our cars ended up getting towed off, and now I've got a real bad headache (I hit my head on the part of the door where the window meets the door). Here's a pic of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm sitting here drinking a Bell's Ale and smoking an Undercrown. Hopefully the rest of the weekend goes a bit smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that sucks Max - especially since you just got it all fixed up.
Glad to hear no serious injuries but keep an eye on that headache and don't let it go if it's still hurting you.
Didn't mean to start any chain reactions by posting my T-Bone pic. Let's not have any more of these this weekend guys - deal ?


----------



## lex61

Aging Room F55 Quattro. Great smoke, loved the retrohale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OMB on Vaca.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red Label courtesy of @Humphreys Ghost,







Thank you brother!


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Felt like having a good one. Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost, damn fine smoke bro...gracias amigo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slick tubo. Had that smoke last night and it was really good. Mine came from Mark as well.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

These are great. Is there anything better than a cool, rainy morning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your settled in. Hope you and your family have a great time.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Looks like your settled in. Hope you and your family have a great time.


Indeed brother we will thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Thnk you guys for all the condolences and prayers for my family. Having a local hand rolled this beautiful morning.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like camping with the entire family to make you appreciate going back to work..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Nothing like camping with the entire family to make you appreciate going back to work..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Absolutely Brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina Red Label courtesy of @Humphreys Ghost,
> 
> View attachment 132545
> 
> 
> Thank you brother!


You're welcome Nathan
I think that was the very first pass I ever did LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

quesquared said:


> Thnk you guys for all the condolences and prayers for my family. Having a local hand rolled this beautiful morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I hope things are going better now. A cigar always helps. Hope sour wife is doing ok now, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

corona


----------



## Fusion

FYR Habano and a cup of Sumatran today


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Thnk you guys for all the condolences and prayers for my family. Having a local hand rolled this beautiful morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That smoke and scenery looks nice. Hope you can enjoy both considering the circumstances.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd Vaca smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey guys enjoying a padron very good smoke. I got at this in a sampler and got no idea which padron it is, can anyone here make out by the pic. Considering getting a box it's awesome.


----------



## csk415

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey guys enjoying a padron very good smoke. I got at this in a sampler and got no idea which padron it is, can anyone here make out by the pic. Considering getting a box it's awesome.


Dependng on what size it was it could be the 2,3,4 or 5000.
Click on brand sizes. A handy pic of all the padrons so that you can match it the best you can. https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/padron+1+cigars


----------



## acitalianman13

csk415 said:


> acitalianman13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys enjoying a padron very good smoke. I got at this in a sampler and got no idea which padron it is, can anyone here make out by the pic. Considering getting a box it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Dependng on what size it was it could be the 2,3,4 or 5000.
> Click on brand sizes. A handy pic of all the padrons so that you can match it the best you can. https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/padron+1+cigars
Click to expand...

Ok it's the 4000 thanks a lot !


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Triple maduro i got from @ebnash
In his sale. I like this smoke a lot.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice cigar!

#hellyeah...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Padilla batch 7...... not bad, I'll have to try a few more. Pretty peppery and loaded with nicotine..... I can't remember why I got these? On sale at cigarpage I think.... Swamp Pop Noble Cane Cola was really good.


https://imgbb.com/


----------



## yoopertrav

I really like these Argyle Conundrums from Holts. Well made and easy smoking for a lunchtime cigar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> Wow that sucks Max - especially since you just got it all fixed up.
> 
> Glad to hear no serious injuries but keep an eye on that headache and don't let it go if it's still hurting you.
> 
> Didn't mean to start any chain reactions by posting my T-Bone pic. Let's not have any more of these this weekend guys - deal ?


Thanks, Tony! I'm not hurt, so that's all that matters!

Smoking a TN Waltz today. Great stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Blue Mountain this afternoon,


----------



## mrolland5500

Has anyone heard from @blackrabbit I've been I've pm'ed him and no response yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

I used to love these, but for some reason they aren't tripping my trigger any longer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hanging on


----------



## Kidvegas

Randy956 said:


> I used to love these, but for some reason they aren't tripping my trigger any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely happens brother, let'em sit another year and come back to them... dang pallet is a tricky mofo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Courtesy @WNYTony, thanks bro...dang fine smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round two of my lazy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> Courtesy @WNYTony, thanks bro...dang fine smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome stick. Just finished one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> Awesome stick. Just finished one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...i saw that! And man it's very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

HTML:







JtAv8tor said:


> Round two of my lazy day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I do not know anything about that smoke but the label is cool looking. I would buy one just because I wanted the label. Lol...

Edit.... How could I not say something about them Hook Em orange shorts in bama.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know anything about that smoke but the label is cool looking. I would buy one just because I wanted the label. Lol...
> 
> Edit.... How could I not say something about them Hook Em orange shorts in bama.


My local place had an event on Friday and I picked up a sampler, so far I have enjoyed both of the smokes from them. A lot of citrus flavor to them, I would recommend trying for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Villiger San'Doro Colorado Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Gonna puff on this while helping the wife deadhead the flowers.

Well that didn't last long, the wife knocked it off the cigar stand, it's garbage now 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Four Kicks









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> Round two of my lazy day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt_21

Just finished a Camacho Diploma Robusto.
Underwhelming as I expected. Not terrible for an 'at work' stick.


----------



## Randy956

Ending the day with a Padron 6000 and an ale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0tja_actual

Picked up this ashtray for $10 at a swap meet place. First cigar to leave is ash is an Upper Cut Robusto.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Kristoff habano (nc)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Ending the day with a Padron 6000 and an ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't tried that specific padron but keep some of that series on hand.. That beer however is fantastic.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Alrightdriver said:


> Haven't tried that specific padron but keep some of that series on hand.. That beer however is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed. Probably the most under rated beer on the market, especially at the price point.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Westside Threat said:


> Agreed. Probably the most under rated beer on the market, especially at the price point.


It's like an extra awesome blue moon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avión

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## kegnum




----------



## WNYTony

Tennessee Waltz for golf this morning,
Le Careme while working the grill,
And finally relaxing this evening with an Abe Flores Gran Reserva Desflorado courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost 
This is an excellent smoke Mark, thanks for sending it to me.


----------



## ebnash

Leccia White courtesy of "The Puff Ferry"

Should have let this one rest for a bit, but I've been anxious to try one for a while. It has major promise of flavor, but this soldier was just too young for battle with a flame.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Tennessee Waltz for golf this morning,
> Le Careme while working the grill,
> And finally relaxing this evening with an Abe Flores Gran Reserva Desflorado courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost
> This is an excellent smoke Mark, thanks for sending it to me.


You've come to your senses
Or have you been out riding fences?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Montecristo White Vintage #3 and Makers Mark Cask Strength. Good finish to a good weekend.


----------



## 83tonio

Had this and a Nub today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

JDN Antaño Dark Corojo:
I had this one resting since. Sept of 2015 and I think it made all the difference.
It was much more balanced than my previous one and had a nice spicy kick throughout the 2nd half.


----------



## php007

A custom roll made by Nic and commissioned by Jon as a Christmas gift.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thig said:


> Montecristo White Vintage #3 and Makers Mark Cask Strength. Good finish to a good weekend.


Musta been quit a weekend eh,,,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras Covenant


----------



## Thig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Musta been quit a weekend eh,,,,


Family reunion, seeing cousins I only see once a year.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

ebnash said:


> Leccia White courtesy of "The Puff Ferry"
> 
> Should have let this one rest for a bit, but I've been anxious to try one for a while. It has major promise of flavor, but this soldier was just too young for battle with a flame.


Those definitely need time. I have a box of both White and Black that have about 4 months on them. I've had a few over that time, and each is more nuanced than the other. I'm going to let the others sleep for another 6 months as to not waste them.

Don't give up on Leccia! He's a great blender. The Luchador is one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro on this hot Monday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Asylum 33 late last night


----------



## awk6898

Happy Maduro Monday









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Cromagnn with a Devils Milk stout.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

That Nicaragua filler in the Cro Mag has some bite to it. 

This stick is a year in my humi. It's still strong but has mellowed quite a bit. I'm enjoying it more than I expected I would. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

This stuff will knock you down. In a good way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## mrolland5500

Pumpkin Pie Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Meh. I think I'll let my buddies smoke the other 4 I have. Not near wild enough for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> That Nicaragua filler in the Cro Mag has some bite to it.
> 
> This stick is a year in my humi. It's still strong but has mellowed quite a bit. I'm enjoying it more than I expected I would.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Luv me some CroMags...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had one of these new My Fathers Vegas Cubanas this morning. Nice strong, pretty smooth smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

First time smoking one of these.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MrCrowley39

My backup choice, I reached for my last Padron 3000 Mauro but there was a half inch break/gash in the cigar near the band, total bummer. I'll order some glue and see if I can fix it. I guess I'll have to "settle" for this Undercrown, lol.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padrón 64 Annie Maduro. Such a tasty stick.

Check out the seriously great insulated copper/SS water bottle a fine BOTL sent me. 









3 cigars smoked already today. Not a bad day at all minus saying goodbyes to the oldest daughter and family at the airport. A great visit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next up this long Beautiful tat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Brought to you courtesy of @Kidvegas
Thanks much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## Cibao Valley

DPG. Series JJ ((aka White Label):

Pretty good, better than the black but not as good as the blue.


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Brought to you courtesy of @Kidvegas
> Thanks much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you liked it brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, corona


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana pulse Maduro
















Camping with the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Mi Querida Ancho Corta, courtesy of @GOT14U Thanks Jerod, my first but it won't be my last !


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, corona


I'm I. Love with the seconds! Screw a band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Mi Querida Ancho Corta, courtesy of @GOT14U Thanks Jerod, my first but it won't be my last !


Glad you tried it....I know I'm a rookie but those are a GREAT smoke! My humble opinion. And great construction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next for tonight! FAC'n Fable. Always flawless construction!
Mercia for the win!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Glad you tried it....I know I'm a rookie but those are a GREAT smoke! My humble opinion. And great construction!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree on all counts. Burn has been great and I'm going to smoke it until my lips catch fire !


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lecia kicker from @Humphreys ghost


----------



## MidwestToker

Thanks, @WABOOM. This is the AAA. These are really tasty. My palate is all about Maduros with a dried fruit aspect. This has it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

I really liked this AF Don Carlos. Great cigar despite the cracked wrapper issues, which I will start a thread on, but probably not tonight. Got me kind of thinking about Montecristo #2 or Edmundo while I smoked it. Not the same, but hinted at them. I think if you like those, you'd like this as well. As a friend pointed out, it doesn't force the flavour or notes on you, but lets you discover them for yourself.
Enjoying a cigar like this is why you get into it in the first place.


----------



## MidwestToker

Ortega Serie D Black. These are very, very good. Spicy and sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB 2nd. Happy 4th to all!! Enjoy your holiday.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V, from 2014







My coffee grinder died this morning &#128553; So I am drinking some Peet's MDB that I had preground and vacuum sealed just for this sort of emergency.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva V, from 2014
> View attachment 132897
> 
> My coffee grinder died this morning &#128553; So I am drinking some Peet's MDB that I had preground and vacuum sealed just for this sort of emergency.


Do you get Peet's fresh roasted and shipped to your house?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stogiepuffer said:


> Do you get Peet's fresh roasted and shipped to your house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No, the Peet's is from tha local grocery store. The fresh roast i get is from a brother in Milwaukee.


----------



## mrolland5500

Yellow Rose and #CampingLife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Yellow Rose 
#CampingLife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

One more before I head back to the good ole USA today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> One more before I head back to the good ole USA today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Enjoy and be safe brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Enjoy and be safe brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation.... Happy 4th fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Salvation.... Happy 4th fellas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice!!!! #HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Happy 4th everyone. Smoking a Smith maduro quick and working on my new 350 gal stainless distillery tanks for the 4th day in a row.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscur

Padron 3000









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Jacobo No.2, aged about 2 years.

Tasty but definitely not comprable to the genuine No.2.

With hand ground Nica coffee. In my GOT tervis cup. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff San Andreas. Very Surprised with this one. Some good citrus notes, along with a sweet spice. Happy 4th, y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff San Andreas. Very Surprised with this one. Some good citrus notes, along with a sweet spice. Happy 4th, y'all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed I have tried a couple of the Kristoff lately and they are very good imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Nica Libre Potencia. 20 minutes in and only 1/2 inch of ash. Looks like I'm going to be here a while. Fine with me, this is a wonderful cigar. Happy 4th all!


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> One more before I head back to the good ole USA today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Dude! You're not supposed to smoke the palm tree litter!:grin2: Have a safe trip home brother.


----------



## TCstr8

07 Opus X.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Nice mild-ish smoke. And some feet for @UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ave Maria Immaculata from @WNYTony, one of the guards he sent with the injured sticks, thanks Tony good smoke.


----------



## Randy956

Paul Stulac Ghost with a little Makers 46 on the side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stashman

I woke up to a Rocky Patel Decade. And after lunch an AJ Fuentes - Last Call.
Both have been in my rotation for the last week and that Rocky Patel is becoming a fast favorite of mine!


----------



## MidwestToker

A. Flores Gran Reserva. These are really getting good. Sipping a Tom Collins. Happy Fourth, y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

My Father The Judge while the rain has me trapped in the RV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

mrolland5500 said:


> My Father The Judge while the rain has me trapped in the RV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love My Father's bands. So awesome. Happy Fourth, bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Finally back home having a sip n smoke









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dem colors don't run


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> My Father The Judge while the rain has me trapped in the RV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing have an awning? Umbrella? Lol. Still better than being at home.


----------



## n0tja_actual

Not sure if I'll ever get to have another, but I've been holding on to this for quite a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

El Ray Del Mundo with a Club Soda, Quite good


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> El Ray Del Mundo with a Club Soda, Quite good


An underrated marca. Most NC rip offs of CCs are trash, but I haven't had a bad blend from them. Their main line in Choix Supreme is wonderfully nuanced. I really like the Reserva Nicaragua line, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> An underrated marca. Most NC rip offs of CCs are trash, but I haven't had a bad blend from them. Their main line in Choix Supreme is wonderfully nuanced. I really like the Reserva Nicaragua line, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was not expecting much from this and it didnt start off well, but after the first inch it got much better and a great smoke for the $, im about half way in and its just getting better.


----------



## MidwestToker

La Aurora 107 Maduro lancero. These are mighty fine after 3 years rest. Still spicy. Gus agrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> An underrated marca. Most NC rip offs of CCs are trash, but I haven't had a bad blend from them. Their main line in Choix Supreme is wonderfully nuanced. I really like the Reserva Nicaragua line, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think im going to have to try those now, thank you :thumb:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Jas Sum Kral - Crna Nok.

Highly anticipated with all the talk on here.

Went with a v-cut and it was still a tight draw, so I used my table top v-cut for a larger ring gauge to get a larger slice. Better, but still some effort. Went to light it and realized it has a closed foot - I feel like an idiot - lol.


----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria Divinia,


----------



## msmith1986

Corojo maduro with 10 months rest. I see bad reviews on JR all the time about these. The burn is somewhat a train wreck at times, but it is a nice tasty budget stick for me. I'm enjoying this while waiting for 9:30 fireworks with the wife and girls here. Happy independence day all you 'Mericans.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ortega Serie D. Getting much better but I would gladly smoke a box of Padilla 1948 when it comes to price.

Of course none of this is really about price except when buying great budget sticks. The Padilla 1948 is imho a great cigar at a very low price point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Cibao Valley

Olivia Serie V:
Humidor time: 2 years.


----------



## n0tja_actual

msmith1986 said:


> Corojo maduro with 10 months rest. I see bad reviews on JR all the time about these. The burn is somewhat a train wreck at times, but it is a nice tasty budget stick for me. I'm enjoying this while waiting for 9:30 fireworks with the wife and girls here. Happy independence day all you 'Mericans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Never had an issue with that cigar. Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

I'm smoking an Ave Maria Divina, any my dad is smoking an AJF Empress of Cuba. Pictured laughing is my dad. Accompanied by some Basil Hayden's bourbon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> I love My Father's bands. So awesome. Happy Fourth, bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same too you bro

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yoopertrav

happy and blessed Independence Day to all. American by birth. Free by the Blood of the Lamb. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> That thing have an awning? Umbrella? Lol. Still better than being at home.


Huge awning doesn't help when rain is blowing sideways lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Huge awning doesn't help when rain is blowing sideways lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sideways rain is no bueno. Hope it didn't damper the evening for y'all.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Sideways rain is no bueno. Hope it didn't damper the evening for y'all.


Heck it actually rained every day but in spurts and at night but we always have a great time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje TAA 2015
Happy 4th all !


----------



## StillPuffin

Been a long busy day. Today's smokes



















No pic Avo Fogata robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Last one for the day, hope you all had a great 4th.


----------



## dozer996

Picked this up today for a quick smoke. I enjoyed it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CAO American

'Murica!


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral - Crna Nok.
> 
> Highly anticipated with all the talk on here.
> 
> Went with a v-cut and it was still a tight draw, so I used my table top v-cut for a larger ring gauge to get a larger slice. Better, but still some effort. Went to light it and realized it has a closed foot - I feel like an idiot - lol.


ROTT? how did it smoke?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin' all. 3A w/Peet's.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Mason Dixon Northern,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive smoke, why not? Might take the scenic route

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

An RyJ Bully this morning. Waiting for some deliveries (non cigar items  ) before heading to work this afternoon.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Caldwell ES










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a gifted MF La Antiquidad with green tea this morning. A few similarities to AJF FdA with a lighter Habano wrapper of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ezra Zion Lucille, courtesy of my buddy Mario. This is unlike anything I have smoked before. Tastes like grilled chicken with a fruity background and a hint of licorice. This is outrageously good.
No wait, what I meant to say is, these Ezra Zion cigars suck and no one should be buying them up when they are released.:laugh2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ezra Zion Lucille, courtesy of my buddy Mario. This is unlike anything I have smoked before. Tastes like grilled chicken with a fruity background and a hint of licorice. This is outrageously good.
> No wait, what I meant to say is, these Ezra Zion cigars suck and no one should be buying them up when they are released.:laugh2:


Yes don't listen to that crap those sticks are horrible people don't buy that crap.....LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ezra Zion Lucille, courtesy of my buddy Mario. This is unlike anything I have smoked before. Tastes like grilled chicken with a fruity background and a hint of licorice. This is outrageously good.
> No wait, what I meant to say is, these Ezra Zion cigars suck and no one should be buying them up when they are released.:laugh2:


Glad you like it bud it has almost a yr rest on it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

A first for me.. Petty good so far.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Glad you like it bud it has almost a yr rest on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Beautiful smoke, thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Demitasse









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The first of a 5er i bought, need more me thinks


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> ROTT? how did it smoke?


Yes, ROTT minus a few days in the Humi. It smoked like it was wet with wavy burn lines and flowering ash. But the flavors, man, they are something else. Can't wait to revisit after some rest.


----------



## GOT14U

First for me. From @WNYTony this thing is great! I haven't liked a lot of the new ones I've been trying but this one hits it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> The first of a 5er i bought, need more me thinks


What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Man O War- Puro-authentico from 6/2012. I bought 4 of these with some other sticks from drb124. I knew they had some age on them, but did not realize these were 5 years old. I thought they might have be too old with a washed out flavor. However, I smoked one yesterday after a couple beers and quite enjoyed it so I had one today with some tea and water to see if it was any different. On initial light and the first few puffs they did seem to have some hay like flavor but as soon as I got more into them the spicy-creaminess that the young ones have started ramping up, mixing with a velvety smooth quality that is quite nice. They still have a good amount of vitamin N in them too. They are probably getting towards the end of their shelf life, but I am quite happy to see how well they age and imagine some other non-habanos might be quite good with a few years on them as well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana,


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Quesada Tributo Toro Grande


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

I keep grabbing sticks from @WNYTony today. Thought I'd give an Uncle Lee a try. Not bad at all so far! Temps be damned 113 right now!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Grabbed this La Perla Habana Grand Pearl I was gifted by our brother from the far north, @Yukoner. This cigar is really a pleasant surprise to me. Better than anticipated, thank you. Hope the weather up there is finally more conducive to your outdoor exploits.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Beautiful evening here in Saratoga NY. Padron 1926. Fresh from the local B&M store. Such a great cigar!


----------



## yamirstogies239

perla del mar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

A fine pairing on a hot summer evening.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

COTD









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally on my way home. Reserva Real corona ROTT. Great cedar and spice, and slow even burn.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Tatuaje Avion. Great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso


----------



## Champagne InHand

JdN Cabinetta from days in Nica. 

A fine smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This hog has some oomph. Been a good smoke.


----------



## StillPuffin

Enjoying a small reprieve from the heat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Serino Royale Connecticut for golf league and tonight a Flor De D'Crossier 512 corona


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

HC Habano Squared


----------



## JohnBrody15

One of my 4th of July smokes. First time for these. Definitely have to try another.


https://imgbb.com/


----------



## Yukoner

poppajon75 said:


> Grabbed this La Perla Habana Grand Pearl I was gifted by our brother from the far north, @Yukoner. This cigar is really a pleasant surprise to me. Better than anticipated, thank you. Hope the weather up there is finally more conducive to your outdoor exploits.


Glad it was enjoyed ! :smile2:

It was 80 degrees F and pretty much non-stop sun. So yep, the weather is being nicer to us all up here !


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoyed my first Jericho Hill from Chris @csk415 while watching beautiful sunset.


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Enjoyed my first Jericho Hill from Chris @csk415 while watching beautiful sunset.


Hope you enjoyed it. Looks like you did.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enjoying this RP Edge from @Chris80 with a cup of Sumatra this fine morning,


----------



## ivandrocco

Kidvegas said:


> Eastern Standard Midnight Expresse
> 
> This stick was sen to me by @ivandrocco
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how was it?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a nicely aged AF Hemingway Signature with a Labatts Blue Light Lime on this warm sunny morning. It's 11am and we were out of iced tea. These are HRH's beers, but I figured she wouldn't mind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Bully Grande, nice surprise, Packs a good punch compared to the other RYJ's i have tried.


----------



## StillPuffin

Some loose tat in my humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

First time burning one of these, opted for the Corona Gorda. It's a nice stick so far. Can anyone comment on the other vitolas?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Hand rolled cigar from Bahamas









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva,


----------



## Alrightdriver

MrCrowley39 said:


> First time burning one of these, opted for the Corona Gorda. It's a nice stick so far. Can anyone comment on the other vitolas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I haven't had those But the shorter magicos i think that is what they are called are great.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Padron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra. These are some really nice cigars. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## scott1256ca

^ are you trying to smoke a walnut on the end of that thing? 
|


----------



## scott1256ca

AJF Last Call Habano today.


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro in between rain storms and 90% humidity. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Lec Bradley Tempus, Nicaragua. Good smoke!


----------



## droy1958

Skinny Monster sent from a fine BOTL.....


----------



## msmith1986

Done for the week. Time for a Cain maduro on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

Another gem recommended by @WABOOM


----------



## droy1958

kegnum said:


> Another gem recommended by @WABOOM


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is it?...


----------



## droy1958

blackrabbit said:


> Lec Bradley Tempus, Nicaragua. Good smoke!


I haven't tried that wrapper yet, but the maduro wrapper is delicious on the Tempus Robusto......


----------



## kegnum

droy1958 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is it?...


Jas Sum Kral - Red Knight Corona :smile2:


----------



## bobbya08

kegnum said:


> Another gem recommended by @WABOOM


Been thinking about picking up a 5er of these how are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996

Overlooking Lake Michigan tonight


----------



## Fusion

MF La Reloba Habano in 102F heat


----------



## Alrightdriver

All that is left of my after work drive smoke... I can not stress how good a last call maduro is.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

bobbya08 said:


> Been thinking about picking up a 5er of these how are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad. I liked it, though I made the mistake of smoking one as soon as it came through the door, right after dinner and it was a little too wet. It wasn't as strong as what I am used to but the flavor was really nice.


----------



## Thig

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Maduro Robusto with Smooth Ambler Old Scout 7yr.


----------



## GOT14U

Getting me some Back Door action tonight, while smoking a tri tip!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I'm having a Famous Nic 3000 while I take a break from my bike ride.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Enabled by this thread...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


----------



## WABOOM

This is a pleasant surprise. I can't compare it to any other cigar. This is unique. Quite strong... but not pepper. It has very deep rich flavors, and big body.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


I understand your feelings, but that's why I always buy 2 of anything I'm going to try. Not just to make sure I didn't get a dud, but also to confirm it was as good as I thought.

Now if you just didn't like the profile, then yeah, put it on your do not buy list.


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


I thought the same thing, the first one I had..I bought a fiver, smoked one after about 6 months. GARBAGE.. I gave away all but one. Smoked it a few years later..one of the best ncs I've ever smoked. Definitely made me wish I kept the rest of em. But as usual , I'm not that smart

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


I've had some that were just like this one. You expect it to be great and it's a total let down. Chunk it and fire up another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


I'm amazed matches even catch fire in south Georgia in July, let alone a cigar smoking well...

I feel like when I fist joined this forum last fall, I could count on seeing one of those MUWATs on the "What Did You Smoke" thread every day. Now I feel like I never see them, but I remember reading nothing but positive reviews. :noidea:


----------



## NightFish

I smoke one cigar every day and for the last month or so it has been almost nothing but Illusione Rothchild, Padron 2000 and 3000 Maduro, and AJ New World. Today I grabbed this Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Toro out of the humi for a change of pace and was surprised how much I enjoyed it. Most of it was a really nice mellow, pleasant, and creamy smoke. Perfect for a hot summer day. Nothing bold, spicy, powerful, or aggressive about it until I hit the Habana Criollo part of the wrapper. The change in strength and flavor at the change in wrapper was fun to witness and brought the whole thing around to be a very satisfying smoke. Glad I bought a 5er of these back in January and looking forward to my next one.


----------



## WNYTony

La Galera 1936 box pressed tonight


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Getting me some Back Door action tonight, while smoking a tri tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I damn near spit out my soda. Glad you were talking about a smoke and post a pic of it.


----------



## Rico410

Really enjoyed this one tonite.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> I damn near spit out my soda. Glad you were talking about a smoke and post a pic of it.


Lmao....nothing like backdoor action bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I can't stop! Decided to get my fav.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Ashton half corona before bed. Still humid here. Not near my favorite, but it's functional at least.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


I got a lot of recommendations to try this one. I had my first the other day and it was decent enough that I want to try another, but it didn't knock my socks off. It didn't have burn issues but it was a little mild on the flavor.....


----------



## FunkBass55

This was a random grab at my B&M, mainly because I dug the wrapper. Ended up being one of THE best smokes Ive had to date. Don Pepin Garcia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OMB and Peet's MDB. Happy Friday all.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwell, The King is Dead,


----------



## Fusion

Churchill with a Peet's MD


----------



## Gummy Jones

FunkBass55 said:


> This was a random grab at my B&M, mainly because I dug the wrapper. Ended up being one of THE best smokes Ive had to date. Don Pepin Garcia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dpg blue is a great choice any time


----------



## msmith1986

Running some errands today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT Subculture with Ezra Brooks (90 proof) & Coke. Bourbon & Coke was fine, the cigar was a POS. Sorry to all you DE MUWAT fans, but this being my first was a complete and total fail. The burn (when it did) was like a cardiograph and needed countless touchups and 3 complete relights. Sorry, but this is not relaxing this is work. I would fail this cigar and never purchase. It was gifted to me (sorry can't remember by who) so no skin in the game for me (thankfully), but terrible non the less. Before you burn me on acclimation, I have had it at least a month and the date band on the cigar read 1/17; so a non issue there. Never again, all I'm saying...


In defense of MUWAT...
If the flavors don't float your boat that's one thing but MUWAT comes from the same folks as the entire Unico Serie, Undercrown, Herrera Esteli, Norteno, etc. Whatever the cause of the burn issues you experienced may be I wouldn't be so quick to write off the MUWAT line based on one high maintenance smoke session when we all know that Drew Estates tends to excel when it comes to quality of craftsmanship.

I've smoked a few, don't hate 'em, and never had any burn issues whatsoever. Like Dino, I find they take substantial time in the box to really shine.

That's my 2 cents, but like the wise man once said "smoke what you like, like what you smoke." If MUWAT hasn't earned your confidence then I don't blame you for wanting to invest your smoke time and money elsewhere. :smile2:


----------



## quesquared

It's not tat Tuesday, but it's gonna start my weekend









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Ruination,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Ruination,


----------



## awk6898

My first Blind Man, and wow... Been missing out.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Opus X #5......Thank you @Old Smokey....


----------



## eliot

FdO Natural. For such a cheap stick, the construction is impressive.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another AF Hemingway Signature as they are fully aged and taking up needed room. With a watered down sweet tea on ice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Drive home smoke









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> This is a pleasant surprise. I can't compare it to any other cigar. This is unique. Quite strong... but not pepper. It has very deep rich flavors, and big body.


You're lucky to find one of those. I purchased two boxes a few years ago and have been looking for more of them. Great smoke IMO.....


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> I thought the same thing, the first one I had..I bought a fiver, smoked one after about 6 months. GARBAGE.. I gave away all but one. Smoked it a few years later..one of the best ncs I've ever smoked. Definitely made me wish I kept the rest of em. But as usual , I'm not that smart
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I like them. I usually get them when CI has the "Get 15 free cigars" when you buy a box sale....


----------



## kegnum




----------



## BillH

Put on muh comfy pants and fired this up. Really hate to keep trashing Señor Fernandez's cigars but this one is a let down.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Wow, I got sooooo much backlash yesturday when I gave my personal thoughts about the DE MUWAT Subculture.:surprise: I obviously struck a nerve with some of you. That's fine, we all have our opinions; however, I'm sticking to my guns. First impressions are important, especially with something I rely on to give me pleasure. My first impression on that cigar was I did not like it's performance and would never "buy" one, simple as that. Would I smoke another one? Maybe, but again I won't be buying it. Look, if it takes a year to be smokable and must be at 35% AH at 65°F....I'll pass. Sorry, there are just tooo many alternatives out there that I can enjoy in 3 months time with no other variables. I smoke cigars for enjoyment, relaxation, and pleasure. If a stick doesn't do that, I'm sorry it's just not worth my time. "Life's too short to smoke bad cigars." Right?

Now that I've pissed at least 10 of you BOTLs off......from the same box, resting for about the same amount of time; tonights contender under the knife of "you better please me or else" is: Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Sun Grown. It's light in body, the ash is flakey, the burn isn't sharp, and halfway through it I'm sucking hot air. It's hot and squishy 2 inches down from the cherry, not to mention it is rock solid almost 1/2 inch down! But, it's flavor wasn't bad when it was burning fine. I'll cut the bad out, let it rest a minute, and try again. I've got a couple more that I will smoke up soon. This is not a stick that needs to sit around in your humi for any length of time IMHO.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gummy Jones said:


> dpg blue is a great choice any time


100% agree with this statement! I'm down to my last blue label:crying: and need to pick up some more. I've been hanging on to it for a while now. I hate the "last in my box" of a good cigar. Time to go hunting.


----------



## LeatherNeck

After ditching the Perdomo with 2 inches left, I went for an ole reliable. Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano. Such a satisfying smoke!


----------



## Alrightdriver

From a bomb that was sent by @Randy956 thanks man.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally time to relax a little with sweet tea and smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AJF Mayimbe from @Kidvegas. Great smoke. Thank you, sir. Making looking at new used cars a bit less stressful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MUWAT with 1 yr on it in honor of @LeatherNeck .

Brother; smoke what you like, like what you smoke.

I think some of us were just saying that wasn't typical comstruction. But to each his own.


















Forgot how good these far stogies can be on a Friday evening.










Smoking great









Is that a full moon?










Seems to be smoking great to me.










Broke out the Modus










FIN


----------



## quesquared

Night stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

BillH said:


> Put on muh comfy pants and fired this up. Really hate to keep trashing Señor Fernandez's cigars but this one is a let down.


Sorry to hear that as I just put one in my travel humi for golf tomorrow...

Too dark for a proper pic but I grabbed one I haven't had in a while tonight - Nat Sherman Harrington


----------



## Westside Threat

Melanio Maduro Churchill paired with Benrinnes 19 cask strength. I love a San Andres wrapper but I like the original Melanio better. Still a fantastic cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

With the talk about it I decided revisit and fire up a MUWAT nightcrawler. I bought it at the beginning of March and it smoked great. No problems at all with the construction. The thing with these is that the flavor shifts and changes a couple times while smoking this stick. It started off good an interersting earthy creaminess which quickly transitioned into a kind of sour flavor which I did not like but then that changed again with some added flavors which made the sour blend into it well. I remember smoking another one where I was getting more sweet cracker tastes at one point. I think they blend these in a non-standard way or to create transitions. They do seem erratic but generally enjoyable in flavor.


----------



## msmith1986

Apparently I have a stash of these I forgot about. I haven't seen a box press Gispert in some time. Very nice flavor profile to go with the rum I just pulled from my favorite custom barrel, currently at 123.7 proof.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, I got sooooo much backlash yesturday when I gave my personal thoughts about the DE MUWAT Subculture.:surprise: I obviously struck a nerve with some of you. That's fine, we all have our opinions; however, I'm sticking to my guns. First impressions are important, especially with something I rely on to give me pleasure. My first impression on that cigar was I did not like it's performance and would never "buy" one, simple as that. Would I smoke another one? Maybe, but again I won't be buying it. Look, if it takes a year to be smokable and must be at 35% AH at 65°F....I'll pass. Sorry, there are just tooo many alternatives out there that I can enjoy in 3 months time with no other variables. I smoke cigars for enjoyment, relaxation, and pleasure. If a stick doesn't do that, I'm sorry it's just not worth my time. "Life's too short to smoke bad cigars." Right?
> 
> Now that I've pissed at least 10 of you BOTLs off......from the same box, resting for about the same amount of time; tonights contender under the knife of "you better please me or else" is: Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Sun Grown. It's light in body, the ash is flakey, the burn isn't sharp, and halfway through it I'm sucking hot air. It's hot and squishy 2 inches down from the cherry, not to mention it is rock solid almost 1/2 inch down! But, it's flavor wasn't bad when it was burning fine. I'll cut the bad out, let it rest a minute, and try again. I've got a couple more that I will smoke up soon. This is not a stick that needs to sit around in your humi for any length of time IMHO.


Well said brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

First one of these wasn't real impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> MUWAT with 1 yr on it in honor of @LeatherNeck .
> 
> Brother; smoke what you like, like what you smoke.
> 
> I think some of us were just saying that wasn't typical comstruction. But to each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how good these far stogies can be on a Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a full moon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be smoking great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the Modus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIN


I appreciate the feedback, albeit with an air of condescension, I really do. I'm glad yours performed great for you. That's how it should be and what we all expect from a cigar. In the spirit of fairness to King Drew, I will seek out another Subculture and give the blend a fair shake (although I'm sure this whole conversation will be lost to memory by the time it's "ready" to be smoked). Maybe I'll do a full unbiased review on it. Stay tuned....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue, a must have some in my humi at all times Kona smoke, and a cup of Sumatra to start the day,


----------



## StillPuffin

bobbya08 said:


> First one of these wasn't real impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those resting and will try in a bit. Not impressive is the same place the 4/2g landed when I tried it. If it isn't pretty good I might just be done with the orig documents line

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Seeing what this Hit and Run is all about this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Cohiba Red Dot, trying out the new lighter and cutter courtesy of my wife.

This stick has 8 months rest on it, I wish I would have waited to smoke the others until now, I'm not sure if my taste buds are playing games with me but it's so much smoother and a touch of sweetness (almost like a Honey Graham cracker) is coming through, compared to the ones I smoked before from the same fiver. I'll have to try/buy these again allowing for more time......









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

LC 2017!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csk415* View Post
> _I damn near spit out my soda. Glad you were talking about a smoke and post a pic of it._
> 
> Lmao....nothing like backdoor action bud


I found this quite funny, but "liking" this post just seems to send the wrong message.


----------



## GOT14U

scott1256ca said:


> I found this quite funny, but "liking" this post just seems to send the wrong message.


Twisted since of humor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

MrCrowley39 said:


> A Cohiba Red Dot, trying out the new lighter and cutter courtesy of my wife.
> 
> This stick has 8 months rest on it, I wish I would have waited to smoke the others until now, I'm not sure if my taste buds are playing games with me but it's so much smoother and a touch of sweetness (almost like a Honey Graham cracker) is coming through, compared to the ones I smoked before from the same fiver. I'll have to try/buy these again allowing for more time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It's a shame those are so overpriced. I love them, but they're a $5 stick. Not a $10 stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Great $5 cigar. Crappy $10 cigar. (I got them for $4)


----------



## MrCrowley39

MidwestToker said:


> It's a shame those are so overpriced. I love them, but they're a $5 stick. Not a $10 stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked through my order history, couldn't find them which means they were gifted. Knowing my wife and my one cigar puffing buddy they wouldn't "normally" breach the $6 per stick mark. I agree at the $5 price point they would be a good value but at $10 there's certainly better to spend money on.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Boli today


----------



## NightFish

RyJ 1875 yard gar for this morning's mower ride. Wrapper kept bulging and cracking for some reason but I didn't let it bother me and was happy to have it to puff on while cutting the grass.


----------



## Champagne InHand

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, I got sooooo much backlash yesturday when I gave my personal thoughts about the DE MUWAT Subculture.:surprise: I obviously struck a nerve with some of you. That's fine, we all have our opinions; however, I'm sticking to my guns. First impressions are important, especially with something I rely on to give me pleasure. My first impression on that cigar was I did not like it's performance and would never "buy" one, simple as that. Would I smoke another one? Maybe, but again I won't be buying it. Look, if it takes a year to be smokable and must be at 35% AH at 65°F....I'll pass. Sorry, there are just tooo many alternatives out there that I can enjoy in 3 months time with no other variables. I smoke cigars for enjoyment, relaxation, and pleasure. If a stick doesn't do that, I'm sorry it's just not worth my time. "Life's too short to smoke bad cigars." Right?
> 
> Now that I've pissed at least 10 of you BOTLs off......from the same box, resting for about the same amount of time; tonights contender under the knife of "you better please me or else" is: Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Sun Grown. It's light in body, the ash is flakey, the burn isn't sharp, and halfway through it I'm sucking hot air. It's hot and squishy 2 inches down from the cherry, not to mention it is rock solid almost 1/2 inch down! But, it's flavor wasn't bad when it was burning fine. I'll cut the bad out, let it rest a minute, and try again. I've got a couple more that I will smoke up soon. This is not a stick that needs to sit around in your humi for any length of time IMHO.


I've really stopped buying almost all DE cigars. You are not alone brother and you should smoke what you enjoy.

I think Herrara de Esteli are overpriced, but these are the DEs I like most along with Undercrowns, but I think there are many better cigars for the price.

LP are great but I just don't see any value or the prestige many associate with this line up either. I've very much enjoyed some LP9 and aged T52s but again for the price I am just not buying.

The FFP, I have had only once from a B&M. For $15, I can think of a large range of cigars I would much rather smoke so the FFP is a non-player for me as well.

I took a bit of clack for saying AF Opus X weren't worth the price of admission. Sure they are good any many, like with DE cigars love them, but this are just my thoughts.

Smoke what you love, not what others seem to glorify but I can respect others having different palates, expectations and desires/experiences.

It's all good. Puff is good about dissenting opinions, where in other cigars forums some non-traditional opinions leave you branded or ignored at best, and in some places completely derided.

I had this happen on another forum related to watches. I don't like most of that forum anyway but when saying that a Tag was all about the LVMH label I seemed to be tarred and feathered over an opinion.

That should never happen here, when discussing cigars. 
Be well and happy with what you smoke. No.1 rule of cigars IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it. Looks like you did.


I did and surprised me with great flavors after very mellow start. Thanks for the stick. It was definitely something I'd smoke again.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bripper said:


> As a total noob, I do not have enough posts to post to the Habanos section. So am loitering here.
> Neighbor up the road is an Alaska Air pilot. Poor guy had a layover in Havana, stopped at a LCDH shop and got me a Cohiba Siglo II in a cardboard box. Cigar was so good that I almost smoked the box.


With friends like that it must be hard....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bripper said:


> As a total noob, I do not have enough posts to post to the Habanos section. So am loitering here.
> Neighbor up the road is an Alaska Air pilot. Poor guy had a layover in Havana, stopped at a LCDH shop and got me a Cohiba Siglo II in a cardboard box. Cigar was so good that I almost smoked the box.


Glad you enjoyed the smoke but unfortunately pics of anything out side of NC smokes in this thread will signal a mod.


----------



## PhilB

Starting Saturday cheap and easy and spending quality time with the fur-babies.


----------



## Bird-Dog

csk415 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the smoke but unfortunately pics of anything out side of NC smokes in this thread will signal a mod.


Exactly so! Thank you.

And for the gentleman to whom you were responding and anyone else in doubt, one of the worst excuses you can come up with is _"I was aware of the rules, but since I didn't have enough posts I didn't follow them"._ Sorry, that dog won't hunt. If it were okay to do that then there wouldn't need to be a rule about it. :frusty:


----------



## GOT14U

Send him to the island of no return! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Beginning to regret this decision.


----------



## dozer996

Just getting back from vacation, enjoying my last Padron with a Moscow Mule


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> From a bomb that was sent by @Randy956 thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Hope it smokes ok. It probably needs a little more humidor time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

An Illusione 88

Damn fine and very well made cigar!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

SoCal Gunner said:


> MUWAT with 1 yr on it in honor of @LeatherNeck .
> 
> Brother; smoke what you like, like what you smoke.
> 
> I think some of us were just saying that wasn't typical comstruction. But to each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how good these far stogies can be on a Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a full moon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be smoking great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the Modus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIN


I've found those to be very well made and a pretty good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

Now THIS is more like it! Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## droy1958

AF 888 Anejo thanks to @Cigarer.......


----------



## Randy956

eliot said:


> Now THIS is more like it! Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


An AJ blend I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

LGC from @ivandrocco

1792 Full Proof from @Semper Noctem

Feel like a king. This is an amazing pairing. Thanks to you both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Hope it smokes ok. It probably needs a little more humidor time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It smoked great down to the nub. With only 1 touch up. Thanks man

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Randy956 said:


> An AJ blend I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bless that man, for he makes a damn good cigar! I haven't tried the whole lineup, but the Unholy Cocktail and Unlimited are some of my favorite smokes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra Zion, Jamais Vu


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ezra Zion, Jamais Vu
> View attachment 133497


Look at the yellow on that cello!! I thought @mrolland5500 was the Ezra Zion introducer around here.. But that cello gives you OG status I think lol. Very nice. What is the flavor profile on those?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Forgive my ignorance... But I'm not sure why there's all the fuss about these things. It's a good cigar... but not a $15 stick IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Oliva Series V Maduro and diet Dr. Pepper at my local shop.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

eliot said:


> Beginning to regret this decision.


Dude, do the Class Regent Robusto or don't do Gurkha. JMHO.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Look at the yellow on that cello!! I thought @mrolland5500 was the Ezra Zion introducer around here.. But that cello gives you OG status I think lol. Very nice. What is the flavor profile on those?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Mostly coffee, some Carmel, spice and cashew, very smooth and creamy.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mostly coffee, some Carmel, spice and cashew, very smooth and creamy.


That sounds awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Cibao Valley

Nub Maduro:


----------



## Randy956

Ending the day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LGC and Aunt Sally. A little too bitter, switching to wine.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

One last smoke with Levi.


----------



## php007

This was on Thursday

A Custom Roll made byNic and commissioned by Jon. Thank you both.






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Not a gurkha fan at all, but trying to make my way through a sampler before I cast judgement on the brand....so far still Not a fan.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Was not expecting much from this thing, very surprised how good it is! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Ending the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not to bad of a way to end one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> This was on Thursday
> 
> A Custom Roll made byNic and commissioned by Jon. Thank you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like that flower child....Hit and Run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Cabaiguan Guapos 46 Corona Gorda - Imgur


----------



## php007

GOT14U said:


> How did you like that flower child....Hit and Run?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was very tasty, with a few weeks of rest it will be very good.


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> It was very tasty, with a few weeks of rest it will be very good.


Yup I think these are box worthy...once I can I'll get a box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@php007 what is that cigar below the hot and Run with a generic band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Champagne InHand said:


> I've really stopped buying almost all DE cigars. You are not alone brother and you should smoke what you enjoy.
> 
> I think Herrara de Esteli are overpriced, but these are the DEs I like most along with Undercrowns, but I think there are many better cigars for the price.
> 
> LP are great but I just don't see any value or the prestige many associate with this line up either. I've very much enjoyed some LP9 and aged T52s but again for the price I am just not buying.
> 
> The FFP, I have had only once from a B&M. For $15, I can think of a large range of cigars I would much rather smoke so the FFP is a non-player for me as well.
> 
> I took a bit of clack for saying AF Opus X weren't worth the price of admission. Sure they are good any many, like with DE cigars love them, but this are just my thoughts.
> 
> Smoke what you love, not what others seem to glorify but I can respect others having different palates, expectations and desires/experiences.
> 
> It's all good. Puff is good about dissenting opinions, where in other cigars forums some non-traditional opinions leave you branded or ignored at best, and in some places completely derided.
> 
> I had this happen on another forum related to watches. I don't like most of that forum anyway but when saying that a Tag was all about the LVMH label I seemed to be tarred and feathered over an opinion.
> 
> That should never happen here, when discussing cigars.
> Be well and happy with what you smoke. No.1 rule of cigars IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry that happened to you b4. I'm sure it won't go that far here. I may have tred on sacred ground here, but I don't think I committed sacrilege. Folks are passionate here, and I respect that so no harm no foul as far as I'm concerned. It was gifted to me in the first place, soooo like I said, no skin in the game. Thanks for the support brother, I totally agree. No matter how good a cigar may be, price will always dictate whether or not it's worth it on a person to person basis.


----------



## WNYTony

Tried the H Upmann by AJ Fernandez on the golf course this morning. Have to say not that impressed. Tasted much more like an Upmann and nothing like AJF.

Tonight I'm trying an Herrera Estelli Miami


----------



## GOT14U

Kickin tonight it to high gear with a smoke and some grub!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Traficante El Patron. I'm not going to bother doing the review because Traficante didn't stick around on Puff.com ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Liga Privada 9 & a 10 year old stout from the cellar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Was a little hot outside today, so I stopped
at one of the lounges near my house.

V Melanio and some Opthimus 18 Rum


----------



## scott1256ca

5000 maduro. Great value IMO. Cigar band was loose so I slipped it off before I remembered to take the pic. My friend supplied these. He only had a 69% boveda which worked well in the winter but is too humid now, and because he hurt his back his humidor is upstairs where the avg. temp over the last couple of weeks is probably 74F or 75F. So I needed a couple of relights. Didn't hurt the flavour though.


----------



## php007

GOT14U said:


> @*php007* what is that cigar below the hot and Run with a generic band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called The Truth, which is being made by Abdel Fernández in Nicaragua and is a Nicaraguan puro.
It's also offered in five sizes.

The Truth Short Churchill (5 1/2 x 48)
The Truth Robusto (5 x 52)
The Truth Toro Grande (6 1/2 x 56)
The Truth Toro (5 x 52)
The Truth (6 1/2 x 44)


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Traficante El Patron. I'm not going to bother doing the review because Traficante didn't stick around on Puff.com ...


I hope yours turned out better than mine.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the smoke but unfortunately pics of anything out side of NC smokes in this thread will signal a mod.


We may not post much in this thread but we still scroll through to see what yunz guys are smoking.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown and Sumatra as the sun comes up,


----------



## csk415

eliot said:


> Beginning to regret this decision.


I have seen this statement a lot. I have had 2 gurks. One was the Heritage and I don't remember name on the other one. The heritage was tolerable but the other one was sweaty ball sack bad. I am not sure if there is a good gurk. I'm not going to try to find out either. Ill take someones word on it that there is a good one.


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Tried the H Upmann by AJ Fernandez on the golf course this morning. Have to say not that impressed. Tasted much more like an Upmann and nothing like AJF.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying an Herrera Estelli Miami


Dang. Hate hear that on the AJ. I was looking at a 5er of them last night. May still pick them up. How did the Miami turn out?


----------



## Alrightdriver

After a rude awakening and being unable to go back to sleep, I decided I needed something to make the day better. So going too start my day with this LFD andalusian bull sent to me by @StillPuffin

Going to brew some coffee and get to smokin.

Have to add that i forgot to hit send about an hour ago and I'm still smoking. My opinion thus far at about half way is that it's quite good, but I'm not sure it's number 1 good. I did have to touch it up once but i think that was my own fault not the cigar's. I'd definitely smoke another.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Westside Threat said:


> Liga Privada 9 & a 10 year old stout from the cellar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with liga or good old rasputin. You are making me want to crack a stout out of my cellar lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

AJ and coffee to start this Sunday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Tried the H Upmann by AJ Fernandez on the golf course this morning. Have to say not that impressed. Tasted much more like an Upmann and nothing like AJF.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying an Herrera Estelli Miami


Back to the old golf glove I see!:vs_laugh: Someone's not gonna like that.:wink2:
I too have been eyeing that AJ. Can't imagine it being too bad if it tasted like an Upmann, but I definitely get your point. HUs are usually much lighter on flavor than the typical flavor bombs of the AJ camp. Interested on your thoughts on that Miami....:nerd2:


----------



## Maxh92

La Palina Oscuro and a old western movie at the B&M I frequent. Great way to spend a Saturday. I've never had this stick, but I'm pretty impressed. Great ash and burn. I used a punch for the cut as well, first time doing that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RR corona and fresh brewed sweet tea. Great weather today in PA.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Larger sized RC Aquitaine than usual with watered down Sweet tea as I break from wiring up grape vine trellis in the micro-vineyard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

An Eiroa, another of @*WNYTony* injured sticks, had already glued some parts a few weeks ago, still had to trim it up a little, was not keen on it at first but it got much better after the first 1/3rd, thanks Tony.


----------



## WABOOM

Gordo sent to me by @Regiampiero . Thank you.


----------



## TCstr8

Serie V Maduro Especial 2014









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores Serie Privada Capa Habano......


----------



## Maxh92

Southern Classic Cigars Cucubano. Good stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First of these Quesada Keg I've had thanks to @WNYTony great stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

The judge while grilling









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JdN Cabinetta. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Steaks are on the grill...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Four Kicks,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Planting pumpkins, second batch of corn and some other late summer garden goodies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

I'm about 20 minutes into my first Prensado. It's surprisingly easy to retrohale and the burn is a lot slower than expected. Overall really great so far!


----------



## pwaggs

eliot said:


> I'm about 20 minutes into my first Prensado. It's surprisingly easy to retrohale and the burn is a lot slower than expected. Overall really great so far!


Just a great cigar. Enjoy.


----------



## pwaggs

Padron Family Reserve 1946

Wow, I am really enjoying this smoke.


----------



## kegnum

MB3 Churchill.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> Gordo sent to me by @Regiampiero . Thank you.


I've seen these around the online stores as specials here lately. I'm one of the few AB fans here, but have yet to try this one. What's your take?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel Unlimited d.5 (Toro) during a rainstorm. No pic, but a damn reliable smoke! Hard to beat at this price point, IMHO.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying another Kristoff so far the ones I have tried are all good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> I've seen these around the online stores as specials here lately. I'm one of the few AB fans here, but have yet to try this one. What's your take?


I liked it. It had a nice sharp earthiness to it. This blend tasted like and looked like a maduro, but it isnt advertised as a maduro. I like Alec Bradley in general.


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying another Kristoff so far the ones I have tried are all good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That Cameroon any good? I'm still kind of on the fence with the brand as a whole. It just seems that there are better cigars out there in the same price range. I did like the Criollo, but again, at $7 it just seemed ok at a $4 "what I think it's worth" value. I haven't smoked very many of them so I'm still undecided on their real estate value in my humi's. KWIM (know what I mean)?


----------



## yoopertrav

How about a post embargo in belicoso on this beautiful night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> That Cameroon any good? I'm still kind of on the fence with the brand as a whole. It just seems that there are better cigars out there in the same price range. I did like the Criollo, but again, at $7 it just seemed ok at a $4 "what I think it's worth" value. I haven't smoked very many of them so I'm still undecided on their real estate value in my humi's. KWIM (know what I mean)?


It's not as good as the others I have had to be honest, I got a sampler of all blends at an event recently for very cheap, I am with you though in that I would probably not buy them unless on sale or such. And doubt I would get a box but more just a couple of the ones I like here and there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

yoopertrav said:


> How about a post embargo in belicoso on this beautiful night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been seeing these as well. I wonder if AB is changing some blends or packaging or if the retailers are just trying to move old product?


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> It's not as good as the others I have had to be honest, I got a sampler of all blends at an event recently for very cheap, I am with you though in that I would probably not buy them unless on sale or such. And doubt I would get a box but more just a couple of the ones I like here and there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exactly! Definitely can't downgrade it to the "yard gar" status, but I just wasn't impressed about what I've had so far. Sorta reminds me of the Ashton line (albeit much cheaper). They're decent smokies with inflated prices. It seems they're kinda lagging behind the current market but holding fast to their price expectations. IMO!


----------



## mrolland5500

Nomad....finally back from camping had a blast I'm hoping none of brothers here lost any extremities during the fourth hell I even missed you misfits









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

WABOOM said:


> I liked it. It had a nice sharp earthiness to it. This blend tasted like and looked like a maduro, but it isnt advertised as a maduro. I like Alec Bradley in general.


I've got two of these waiting in the humidor......


----------



## LeatherNeck

WABOOM said:


> I liked it. It had a nice sharp earthiness to it. This blend tasted like and looked like a maduro, but it isnt advertised as a maduro. I like Alec Bradley in general.


Lol, forgive me..."sharp earthiness"? So it tastes like rich dirt?:vs_laugh: Sorry....


----------



## n0tja_actual

Been busy with work the last few days. Finally able to sit back and enjoy a cigar. This makes it all worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

LeatherNeck said:


> Lol, forgive me..."sharp earthiness"? So it tastes like rich dirt?:vs_laugh: Sorry....


A nice tangy mineral earth.


----------



## GOT14U

Got some me time, Tat Verocu to end the night. Thx @WNYTony that's 2 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

The Judge by J Fuego this morning and a Headley Grange Drumstick this evening. Got this Drumstick in a trade with my SC brother @Trey SC


----------



## lex61

Partagas Black for a back nine smoke today. Good enough for me, albeit milder than I expected. First time I've ever had humidity impact the burn in Colorado's normally dry air.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Dang. Hate hear that on the AJ. I was looking at a 5er of them last night. May still pick them up. How did the Miami turn out?





LeatherNeck said:


> Back to the old golf glove I see!:vs_laugh: Someone's not gonna like that.:wink2:
> I too have been eyeing that AJ. Can't imagine it being too bad if it tasted like an Upmann, but I definitely get your point. HUs are usually much lighter on flavor than the typical flavor bombs of the AJ camp. Interested on your thoughts on that Miami....:nerd2:


Well it was a rainy day so I figured I'd use that old glove until it got wet then change up....

The HU/AJ wasn't a bad stick and I wouldn't try to talk anyone out of trying it - just not what I was expecting or hoping for.
The Miami however was a great smoke. I'd definitely recommend that one.


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Well it was a rainy day so I figured I'd use that old glove until it got wet then change up....
> 
> The HU/AJ wasn't a bad stick and I wouldn't try to talk anyone out of trying it - just not what I was expecting or hoping for.
> The Miami however was a great smoke. I'd definitely recommend that one.


Just jerking your chain. It's hard to part from something that's broken in (at least that's what my wife tells me anyway:grin2
I guess I'll just need to snag a couple of both of them to try for myself. I'll remember to keep my expectations neutral when I try the HU/AJ. Thanks for adding to my list brother. :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE Undercrown with a Dark roast from Mexico,


----------



## Kidvegas

GOF Serie B....just felt like something ritzy this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> GOF Serie B....just felt like something ritzy this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, that's a cool band! Prometheus for the win. >


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. These are getting very tasty. With sweet tea on ice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I enjoy these, but at this size you gotta set aside some time!


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Nomad....finally back from camping had a blast I'm hoping none of brothers here lost any extremities during the fourth hell I even missed you misfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cleanup that desktop brother!


----------



## StillPuffin

Alrightdriver said:


> After a rude awakening and being unable to go back to sleep, I decided I needed something to make the day better. So going too start my day with this LFD andalusian bull sent to me by @StillPuffin
> 
> Going to brew some coffee and get to smokin.
> 
> Have to add that i forgot to hit send about an hour ago and I'm still smoking. My opinion thus far at about half way is that it's quite good, but I'm not sure it's number 1 good. I did have to touch it up once but i think that was my own fault not the cigar's. I'd definitely smoke another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it. It was definitely a long smoke. I can normally kill a 2+ hr movie while smoking one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Tat capa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

StillPuffin said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. It was definitely a long smoke. I can normally kill a 2+ hr movie while smoking one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took a touch over 2 hours. Was a good way to start my Sunday. Thanks man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quick cheapie fresco for after lunch maduro Monday.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My Morning Smoke


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Nomad....finally back from camping had a blast I'm hoping none of brothers here lost any extremities during the fourth hell I even missed you misfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you are. Hope your refreshed. Time to get back to work.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> There you are. Hope your refreshed. Time to get back to work.


Indeed bro indeed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor,


----------



## awk6898

4 years was just too much rest for this RP Decade. Not much life left in it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

My mid day stick


----------



## droy1958

Crux Ninfamaniac....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## n0tja_actual

Phase 1 of a deep clean and two fillings completed today. Novicane has worn off and it's time to mellow out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

From a box I bought last August. Great on the budget for <$3/stick. Lasted longer than the 60 miles home, and very tasty. Pepper, spice, cedar, and a little nutty and leathery toward the end.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Mac









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


>


That's a good AJ stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Espinosa Laranja for my afternoon smoke.


----------



## StogiSmkr79

Will definitely be ordering a few more, good stuff!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

About to try a 2014 CAO Basin a friend sold me.


----------



## WNYTony

Cusano 18 Corojo and I believe this one was courtesy of @Bigjohn


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Sopranos and a cup of Sumatra


----------



## Champagne InHand

Morning folks. Caldwell LLtK Lock Stock. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Oliva Serie G this morning with my coffee.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@mrolland5500 blessed me with this Tabernacle a few weeks back. How'd he know it's one of my favorite cigars. Thanks again Bro, this is performing flawlessly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

SoCal Gunner said:


>


I think those are pretty darn tasty.


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Good (late) morning, gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

OneStrangeOne said:


> CAO Sopranos and a cup of Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 133985


You must have had that one resting a while. How long ago was it that they renamed that series?

iirc, they were decent smokes (last one I had was well over ten years ago).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro on this humid PA day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MisterSurgery said:


> You must have had that one resting a while. How long ago was it that they renamed that series?
> 
> iirc, they were decent smokes (last one I had was well over ten years ago).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think these were from 2010 or 11, down to the last few.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It's so humid here, I'm not going to risk other sticks until I'm on my way home tonight. Another Smith maduro for driving between checking job sites.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

@Kidvegas and, I jumped on some of these a couple months ago and, man are they smoking great right now. I've only had them laying down for just over two months so they must have been older stock being rotated when they were on sale. Bonus!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoill,


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> @Kidvegas and, I jumped on some of these a couple months ago and, man are they smoking great right now. I've only had them laying down for just over two months so they must have been older stock being rotated when they were on sale. Bonus!


Ha, finally decided to spark one i see. You have no idea how close i was last night to grabbing the exact same cigar for Maduro Monday. Truly an enjoyable smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Ha, finally decided to spark one i see. You have no idea how close i was last night to grabbing the exact same cigar for Maduro Monday. Truly an enjoyable smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, this is my first cigar since Friday morning. Been short on time. I've been wanting to try one and, so glad I did. Cold draw was pure milk chocolate to me. It's performing flawlessly and, oh so good IMHO.









Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Sensei's Sensational Sarsparilla, 2016. I bought a ten pack of these early in the year and they smelled very barnyardy so I decided to let them sit a while before partaking. The wrapper had a few sunspots which made it seem like the quality might be less than stellar, but this was a great smoke. Spices coat the entire mouth and lots of tasty flavors change upon puff/exhale. The flavor lingers long till the next puff. Dare I say delicious!


----------



## MidwestToker

Another one courtesy of @WABOOM

Didn't know what to expect, but really satisfied. I wouldn't say these are "extra strong," but they're extra tasty. Lots of baking spice, cream. I'll have to look for some more of these. Thanks brother.

Gathering you and @Semper Noctem's return fire this weekend. Beware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Tempus Natural Quadrum Box Press (5.5x55)
Not a huge fan of RGs over 52, but I like the Tempus (and the price was good) so I ordered a 10er. Very nice after a long 12 hr. day. Didn't really ramp up until the 2nd third but after that it was just what the Dr. ordered. These suckers are being offered for cheap here lately on both CI and the Devil site. If you like AB get in while the getten's good. Easily half of what you would have paid 6-9 months ago. Not an AB fan? This makes for good "bombing" material...hint...hint. >


----------



## kegnum




----------



## Randy956

mrolland5500 said:


> Nomad....finally back from camping had a blast I'm hoping none of brothers here lost any extremities during the fourth hell I even missed you misfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need more icons on your screen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Las Cabrillas maduro I picked up this morning at the B&M to try. The natural with a year rest I smoked yesterday was amazing compared to this youngin. The cedar and earthiness in this thing is quite overpowering and not much else.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> @mrolland5500 blessed me with this Tabernacle a few weeks back. How'd he know it's one of my favorite cigars. Thanks again Bro, this is performing flawlessly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey brother glad that's one of your faves it's definitely one of mine enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Work is never done but a great smoke helps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> That's a good AJ stick.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes it was. Need to get some more.

Smoking a David P Ehrlich tonight. @mrolland5500 where did you find these?


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> @Kidvegas and, I jumped on some of these a couple months ago and, man are they smoking great right now. I've only had them laying down for just over two months so they must have been older stock being rotated when they were on sale. Bonus!


Damn that looks tasty. CP had a good 5er sale that I failed to take advantage of a few weeks ago.


----------



## MidwestToker

I like about 5 percent of Rocky's offerings. And those I do like, I REALLY like. This is one of them. A beautiful vitola.

Go National League!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Nice rat to end the day. It's good to be home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Southern Classic Cucubano. My new go to at my B&M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Yes it was. Need to get some more.
> 
> Smoking a David P Ehrlich tonight. @mrolland5500 where did you find these?


Bro that's a damn fantastic stick produced by Mike Bellody I bought 2 boxes of those from underground cigar shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Holy crap I wish this was not such a limited release. Hands down a great stick! I'm already broken hearted I only have 4 left. Ezra Cleaver!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Holy crap I wish this was such a limited release. Hands down a great stick! I'm already broken hearted I only have 4 left. Ezra Cleaver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been kicking myself for not grabbing some of these when I got the email. Oh well I did snag a bundle of the black honey, hopefully they live up to the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro that's a damn fantastic stick produced by Mike Bellody I bought 2 boxes of those from underground cigar shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked online and couldn't find them. I'll have to hit them up.

Tat P while getting a head start on tomorrow's project.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I looked online and couldn't find them. I'll have to hit them up.
> 
> Tat P while getting a head start on tomorrow's project.


I'll give you the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Verocu #4


----------



## GOT14U

Followed the epic Cleaver with a #9......great evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I've been kicking myself for not grabbing some of these when I got the email. Oh well I did snag a bundle of the black honey, hopefully they live up to the hype.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot me a PM I'll trade you a Honey for a Cleaver. Kickin myself for not getting a honey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Shoot me a PM I'll trade you a Honey for a Cleaver. Kickin myself for not getting a honey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do sir. The honey's are still en route they should arrive in a day or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Will do sir. The honey's are still en route they should arrive in a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know they aren't as rare but they sound killer! And it's all about sharing with brothers of the smoke! Luv this place!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I know they aren't as rare but they sound killer! And it's all about sharing with brothers of the smoke! Luv this place!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you know when they get here and we can exchange addresses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Holy crap I wish this was not such a limited release. Hands down a great stick! I'm already broken hearted I only have 4 left. Ezra Cleaver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those smokes went fast. Lucky you got some. Be nice to see a second round of them.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> I'll give you the info
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mario.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Thanks Mario.


You bet bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'll let you know when they get here and we can exchange addresses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Camacho Corojo. Not going to lie, I've been in no rush to smoke this cigar. Not a fan of Honduran tobacco and Camacho isn't my favorite marca. But I'm pleasantly surprised how good it is, blind folded I would have said Dominican. And I totally spaced I've had the old band. So this is 2013 or prior?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Nomad....finally back from camping had a blast I'm hoping none of brothers here lost any extremities during the fourth hell I even missed you misfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Welcome back...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot23 and some Kenya,


----------



## MrCrowley39

Dug up this stick, I first had one last May, now with over 400 days rest, it's not any better or worse than the first one. Don't think I'll seek these out, they are just okay.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

AJF New World bxp Churchill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Serie R Maduro


----------



## ForceofWill

Had to crack 2 of these boxes open I was sitting on for a mold check. Have about a year and a half rest.


----------



## php007

Monday night





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just started, an AF Hemingway Signature, for this afternoons smoke. Very humid and overcast Summer day.

With plain ice water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

ForceofWill said:


> Had to crack 2 of these boxes open I was sitting on for a mold check. Have about a year and a half rest.


What are the dark spots on there, looks like it is wet but I know better.


----------



## ForceofWill

Thig said:


> What are the dark spots on there, looks like it is wet but I know better.


The pic of them in the box? It's just reflection from the cello and the picture making it appear different color. They're very uniform.


----------



## Bigjohn

Curtesy of @WNYTony 
Last Call by AJ Fernandez
Not sure how much rest it had prior to him sending it to me three months ago but this is one delicious smoke. Very smooth








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Bocado gordito 4x60. Much better and cheaper than the last Nub 460 I smoked. It would be a perfect daily smoke if it was 4x48 though. Loving the habano wrapper.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bigjohn said:


> Curtesy of @WNYTony
> Last Call by AJ Fernandez
> Not sure how much rest it had prior to him sending it to me three months ago but this is one delicious smoke. Very smooth
> View attachment 134185
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great, but my favorite is the maduro.. Have you tried those yet?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are great, but my favorite is the maduro.. Have you tried those yet?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thankfully, Tony's care package included one of those too so it will be next 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bigjohn said:


> Thankfully, Tony's care package included one of those too so it will be next
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I'm going to have to invest I. a box of them soon. I keep buying them at one of the b&ms i frequent, and smoke thorough them quickly. Think I'm down to one. They are perfect for my drive home after work time wise.. Taste wise they are simply perfect lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoyo by AJ.... dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Hoyo by AJ.... dang good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had a few and have some in my Tup, very nice they are


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

Didn't have time to finish this the other day. So I let it go out, purged, and stuck it in a plastic baggie. Forgot about it until now. I thought it'd be bad by now, but after purging, toasting, purging again, and then lighting it up, it actually tastes great still. The first few puff were a bit acrid, but I now it's as good as new!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice evening


----------



## mrolland5500

Yuengling and Mason Dixon after a long day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Diesel Uncut.

Still unsure of these. They're unique. Kind of salty/sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HU from my stash with fresh sweet tea for the ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First time smoking one of these. Great flavor. But, the draw is extremely loose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

Forgot to take the pic before I removed the wrapper but it's a Diesel Rage


----------



## scott1256ca

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lancero. I think I could have quite enjoyed this but it had terrible construction. I was having trouble keeping it lit and looked at the foot to see a pretty fair sized tunnel. This kept up for all except maybe 15 minutes of the cigar. I had to triple puff, quickly exhale (because who wants that taste), purge, then puff to get enough smoke and keep it lit. The hole wasn't quite as large as the 2nd pic might lead you to believe, but it was the best of the 3 shots I took. If I wasn't out walking the dog and away from home I would have gotten something else. Foot looked fine before I lit it. The few minutes that I didn't have to fight with it at the beginning were pretty decent and there was a stretch of about 10 minutes in the final 1/3 where I didn't have to fight with it which was pretty decent, but a little bitter, probably from all the stupid puffing I had to do earlier. I guess that is part of the expectation of a $5 cigar. I have a couple of others. Hopefully I'll have better luck with them. Oh well. 

Edit:
And I dropped it on the trail with a little over an inch left. Lots of dogs/coyotes etc. on that trail. Not going back in my mouth.

And my dog has the runs.

I'm still smiling. Better than tears.


----------



## Fusion

Bought 7 of these from @CigarMike some of the best smokes iv had to date, they are from 2012 so 5 years old, only have 1 left, bummer


----------



## WABOOM

I smoked several of these that were mediocre at best, but this one is really good. Weird.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> I smoked several of these that were mediocre at best, but this one is really good. Weird.


How does this happen? I hate it when it's the other way around and you buy more and then the rest fall flat.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Maxh92 said:


> First time smoking one of these. Great flavor. But, the draw is extremely loose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy, I just had one the other night and Damn near broke out the modus! Apparently they aren't consistent, but tough to beat for the price


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Man that stick is good!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

eliot said:


> Didn't have time to finish this the other day. So I let it go out, purged, and stuck it in a plastic baggie. Forgot about it until now. I thought it'd be bad by now, but after purging, toasting, purging again, and then lighting it up, it actually tastes great still. The first few puff were a bit acrid, but I now it's as good as new!


Appreciate the feedback. Glad to hear that. Being that I have five of these resting in the humidor.


----------



## PhilB

Trying one of these for the first time...


----------



## blackrabbit

Warped- Flor Del Valle, Good smoke!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Something new to me from a bomb sent to me by @mrolland5500 
Thank you sir. Been looking forward to trying this stick.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Something new to me from a bomb sent to me by @mrolland5500
> Thank you sir. Been looking forward to trying this stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I I think you'll like it bro enjoy!!! Just what the doctor ordered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Freaking garage door installed finally. Helps to buy the right size first.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> I I think you'll like it bro enjoy!!! Just what the doctor ordered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got it lit.. Liking it so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Just got it lit.. Liking it so far.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

My Father


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CAO Brazilia - nice robust cigar for washing the truck.


----------



## WNYTony

AB Nica Puro Rosado tonight. Had a stogie on the course but I got it in a buy and it had no wrapper so I had no idea what it was. It was pretty good.


----------



## Westside Threat

Core Line Churchill Maduro & bourbon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

So hot and humid here burn is a little funky.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Man that stick is good!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Agreed, but I like the 1948s better. It was ROTT so maybe it needs some rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Barrel Aged with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Armada Corona 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

No,2 Classic today


----------



## mpomario

Tried my hand at an Caldwell ES. Pretty good, but not real impressed at that price point.


----------



## Alrightdriver

A new one for me from @Randy956 thanks man.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> A new one for me from @*Randy956* thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


How did you like that? i was kind of expecting a bigger Rothschild but it was quite different,i much prefer the Rothschild to the 88


----------



## msmith1986

Half corona











Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> How did you like that? i was kind of expecting a bigger Rothschild but it was quite different,i much prefer the Rothschild to the 88


I'm not quite a third In yet. Petty good, but definitely different than the Rothschilds. It isn't mind blowing but a very solid smoke. I wasn't expecting anything going into it, didn't even think to compare the 2 till now lol. I think this is the third from illusione I've tried. Gives me faith in trying more from the brand.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

business meeting


----------



## Alrightdriver

Smoke 2 for the day.. Ezra Zion all my ex's maduro pretty much rott because I'm impatient. Been sitting in my Tuppordor about 2 weeks perhaps a little more.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Dueña from @Randy956..... thanks bro! A very nice cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Smoke 2 for the day.. Ezra Zion all my ex's maduro pretty much rott because I'm impatient. Been sitting in my Tuppordor about 2 weeks perhaps a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Gurkha beauty got them for cheap no burn issues


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damn fine Kristoff Ligero Maduro torpedo. Reminds me of great LFD with rest.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO gold maduro for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Bijou,


----------



## Randy956

Giving this one a try. Never been a big Comancho fan, but I'll try again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> Bocado gordito 4x60. Much better and cheaper than the last Nub 460 I smoked. It would be a perfect daily smoke if it was 4x48 though. Loving the habano wrapper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Tried that one, not a fan of it

Hope you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Giving this one a try. Never been a big Comancho fan, but I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are some good smokes IMHO


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are some good smokes IMHO


Construction is flawless. So far so good. Double Maduro and I don't mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this another episode of "Betcha can't guess what boutique cigar I'm smoking today"? Because if it is, I quit. Dude, I've seen more subtle bands on unbanned cigars! You show us a cigar with a small midnight blue colored band, no description, and we are supposed to fill in the blanks? Come on! Help us out here! Then again, if you told me then entire history of that cigar, chances are I would still walk away as lost as Hillary Clinton's email files.


----------



## Regiampiero

From a couple of days ago. Meh









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> Tried that one, not a fan of it
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It had around 4 months on it, I couldn't wait any longer to try it. The flavor was exactly what I expected and I enjoyed it. Still wish it was a 4x48 though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

So after a full shift and then what turned out to be a 1.5 hour interview, I'm so ready for this beer and stick! Padron 3000.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Don Tomas Clasico,nothing fancy.


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Is this another episode of "Betcha can't guess what boutique cigar I'm smoking today"? Because if it is, I quit. Dude, I've seen more subtle bands on unbanned cigars! You show us a cigar with a small midnight blue colored band, no description, and we are supposed to fill in the blanks? Come on! Help us out here! Then again, if you told me then entire history of that cigar, chances are I would still walk away as lost as Hillary Clinton's email files.


Lol remember I prefaced these a couple weeks ago and said exactly what they were and they are damn good!!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Another mid-bike ride smoke by the marina. Even with all the wind around here, the burn is flawless.


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol remember I prefaced these a couple weeks ago and said exactly what they were and they are damn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SOCKS  ... There's a guy with cooth.. The rest of yunz flip flop wearin jagoffs should take note...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Another mid-bike ride smoke by the marina. Even with all the wind around here, the burn is flawless.


They never disappoint...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem




----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Savage Torpedo. It's been awhile. Glad to be smoking one of these again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell Savage Torpedo. It's been awhile. Glad to be smoking one of these again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those savages are good smokes. Reminds me to grab a couple more next time i visit the b&m lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

RP Sun Grown Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> RP Sun Grown Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first ever romacraft a cromagnon. From a bomb sent by @StillPuffin Thank You sir.
I just lit it, Quite tasty so far. And perfect ring gauge for my tastes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> My first ever romacraft a cromagnon. From a bomb sent by @StillPuffin Thank You sir.
> I just lit it, Quite tasty so far. And perfect ring gauge for my tastes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Forgot to add the pic...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of @mrolland5500. Thanks buddy. Starting this vacation off right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Had to fight this all the way down, tough draw, burn probs, grrrr


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> Love those!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This is the first one that I've had. Pleasantly surprised. I'm generally not a RP fan; but, I'm on a mission to keep trying different cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> This is the first one that I've had. Pleasantly surprised. I'm generally not a RP fan; but, I'm on a mission to keep trying different cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was one of the cigars that first got me serious about cigars. Was smoking mostly just mild smokes before i got my hands on one of those.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Courtesy of @mrolland5500. Thanks buddy. Starting this vacation off right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed bro those are Damn Good Smooooooth as a babies butt!!! Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes indeed bro those are Damn Good Smooooooth as a babies butt!!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Been letting these get acclimated to 65% for over three weeks now, time to try one.


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> It was one of the cigars that first got me serious about cigars. Was smoking mostly just mild smokes before i got my hands on one of those.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I actually really enjoyed it. Not as full bodied as I thought it would be; but, the flavor was on point. I had a good beer to go with it, too. Nubbed it down as far as I could without my Modus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> I actually really enjoyed it. Not as full bodied as I thought it would be; but, the flavor was on point. I had a good beer to go with it, too. Nubbed it down as far as I could without my Modus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To use what @mrolland5500 always says.... #Hellyea

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## piken

MF Flor de las Antillas - one of my favorites........


----------



## Three Lions

WABOOM said:


>


How did you like it? I bought a monster pack of 20 from Holt's and have tried a couple so far - the robusto and double robusto. I'm not getting to grips with them yet - they seem a bit vegetative. They've had a month rest since shipping - maybe I need to wait some more. I love the Oliva V (regular and Melanio) so I'm hoping they grow on me.

TL


----------



## lex61

Padron Delicias Maduro for an evening smoke. The first third was way harsh but it mellowed some. Still finished a little too spicy for my liking. Not the best Padron I've had. A month or so in the humidor maybe wasn't long enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Three Lions said:


> How did you like it? I bought a monster pack of 20 from Holt's and have tried a couple so far - the robusto and double robusto. I'm not getting to grips with them yet - they seem a bit vegetative. They've had a month rest since shipping - maybe I need to wait some more. I love the Oliva V (regular and Melanio) so I'm hoping they grow on me.
> 
> TL


I like them a lot. They are a completely different animal than the Serie V, so it's not a fair comparison. I have smoked quite a few of these wouldn't say that I've ever gotten a vegetal flavor from them. They are one of my favorite "regular" NC's. For me they are: cocoa, coffee, nutty.


----------



## bobbya08

Finally fired this guy up. I've been hesitant as they are hard to come by @JtAv8tor gave me this one in the noobie sampler trade. All I can say is wow. It's one of the best sticks I've had. Too bad they are impossible to find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Finally fired this guy up. I've been hesitant as they are hard to come by @JtAv8tor gave me this one in the noobie sampler trade. All I can say is wow. It's one of the best sticks I've had. Too bad they are impossible to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> Finally fired this guy up. I've been hesitant as they are hard to come by @JtAv8tor gave me this one in the noobie sampler trade. All I can say is wow. It's one of the best sticks I've had. Too bad they are impossible to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warped skyflower

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sitting here with the wife, dog, and my buddy. I'm smoking a Casta sombra and my buddy is smoking a SLR gen 2 titan.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

WABOOM said:


> I like them a lot. They are a completely different animal than the Serie V, so it's not a fair comparison. I have smoked quite a few of these wouldn't say that I've ever gotten a vegetal flavor from them. They are one of my favorite "regular" NC's. For me they are: cocoa, coffee, nutty.


Thanks for the reply. The profile you describe sounds more like what I am looking for. I'll just let them rest more. Maybe my palette was off when I smoked them.

TL


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## awk6898

Just got off a 24 hour shift of overtime. The Everyday Hustle is real.... Was a long last few hours, but this (and the time and a half) makes it all worth while.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matilde is By far 1 of my favorite companies at the moment! great smoke bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Giving this bad boy a try today. El Suavisto....not bad so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


get back ta work you bum


----------



## blackrabbit

Whiskey Rebellion- Hamilton. Good construction, tasty smoke. Plenty of vitamin N for a smaller stick.


----------



## Three Lions

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde is By far 1 of my favorite companies at the moment! great smoke bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a few of the Renacer Corona - they really hit the spot. Maybe a box in my future?


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> get back ta work you bum


I'm waiting until it cools off.... It's going to cool off right????

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm waiting until it cools off.... It's going to cool off right????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


its super muggy hear
maybe have another cigar and wait it out :wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

I'm gonna post this quick because this thing is about to go out the window. The flavor is much better than the other one I smoked, but this thing has the loosest draw ever and huge cracks everywhere. Looking at the head, it seems there is zero flow in the center of this fatty, which is surprising given the loose draw. I'll stick to my G's, V's and Cain.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> its super muggy hear
> 
> maybe have another cigar and wait it out :wink2:


Hell if I do that client may fire my lazy azz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. Just a close up on the band. Very good view magnified.

The cigar itself is over humidified for prime smoking, though quite a few great tastes and it smells great. I removed all of these sticks from the very large box and transferred them to a humidor to get them down towards a 65%rH.

For now, since it's pretty humid out, I have to be careful watching the burn. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. Just a close up on the band. Very good view magnified.
> 
> The cigar itself is over humidified for prime smoking, though quite a few great tastes and it smells great. I removed all of these sticks from the very large box and transferred them to a humidor to get them down towards a 65%rH.
> 
> For now, since it's pretty humid out, I have to be careful watching the burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed many Kristoff cigars when first plunging into the cigar world and for all those guys enjoying them now checkout the Intensivo cigar from the Galerones line... very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Finishing up this Tabernacle while the guys finish up the job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Black Cross today


----------



## msmith1986

I brought some MCs with me today just in case the Nub turned out like I thought it would. White #3 is pretty mild for me, but good flavor.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

#77 Happy FF, Everyone


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Belt Buckle to finish this long Friday workday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Three Lions said:


> I've had a few of the Renacer Corona - they really hit the spot. Maybe a box in my future?


I smoked one Matilde Oscura, turned around and bought a box. Although I would NOT recommend smoking one ROTT...it was rough.


----------



## Maxh92

Alec Bradley Mundial. Really enjoying this one. Good draw and even burn. Flavor profile is a sweet woodsiness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilda Renacer with cold water and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Randy956

Starting the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> My first ever romacraft a cromagnon. From a bomb sent by @StillPuffin Thank You sir.
> I just lit it, Quite tasty so far. And perfect ring gauge for my tastes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I really like the CroMags 
A lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> I really like the CroMags
> A lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was very good. Right down to the nub. With a shameless plug for the modus.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

AFSS and a craftbeer to kick off the weekend!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro. Finally on my way home. Still 88% humidity here in PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto.......


----------



## Oscur

Gone to The Dominican Republic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Finally starting the weekend









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Thanks to @WABOOM for this stick.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy Friday all. First smoke of the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Another one of those Ryan Rodriguez 40th birthday specials. Very tasty and very very tasty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Regiampiero said:


> Thanks to @WABOOM for this stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've yet to try that cigar, but that beer is one of the best there is!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## piken

Mf 1922


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Punch grand puro


----------



## Three Lions

1964 - my birth year


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle


----------



## Westside Threat

Air Bender after a huge Cuban meal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hello lady


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO to jump start the day,


----------



## yoopertrav

My first La Barba. If you've never had one I recommend it with a cup of black coffee in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Starting the day with Padron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Blind Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

The newer daisycutter, picked it up at my local 'cuz the guy said they're a limited run. With the skull & crossbones on it, you oughta know it's strong.

On a side note, having trouble finding ways to donate to the troops. Can someone PM me some info, I've tried emailing the person that was handling them but no reply.


----------



## PhilB

Trying a uniquely shaped cigar to go with my morning coffee...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Jacobo No.2, that's a decent medium smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Monte White today with a Tanzanian Peaberry, thanks @WNYTony for the smoke.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

A Carrillo and some beef and pork country style ribs.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol remember I prefaced these a couple weeks ago and said exactly what they were and they are damn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hummm, guess I missed that post. I really do enjoy seeing your cigar collection (one post at a time). Keep it up brother!
#HellYea


----------



## Maxh92

AB Sanctum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

# 2 for today.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Nub *460* - Maduro Rothschild


----------



## Randy956

CroMag
While I wait for the USPS to deliver my special cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mokanik

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project


----------



## Regiampiero

Alrightdriver said:


> I've yet to try that cigar, but that beer is one of the best there is!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not a great pairing to be honest, but yes it's not summer without an Oberon for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I've got work to do, but this is the first decent day to sit outside and enjoy a cigar. What to do? What to do?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Number 2 for the day. DE Nica Rustica.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Randy956 said:


> CroMag
> While I wait for the USPS to deliver my special cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ooh. Got some Ron Mexicos coming in.


----------



## msmith1986

SLR robusto 2nds I bought back in November. Down to my last bundle, gotta get more soon. Wrapper coloration doesn't bother me one bit.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin,


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## TCstr8

A Dino special.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Amazon Basin,
> View attachment 134921


I tried and failed too find one of those.. Guess I'll have to settle for one of the new ones they are doing that are similar lol. The story behind those intrigues me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

First stick of the day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> ooh. Got some ron mexicos coming in.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

It was like smoking good bbq...


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> First stick of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


This forum put me onto those.. Fantastic sticks indeed.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> This forum put me onto those.. Fantastic sticks indeed.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Indeed....So far I haven't had a bad stick from the Garcia's.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Indeed....So far I haven't had a bad stick from the Garcia's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those are the only ones I've tried so far, but they are very good. Been planning to try more, just haven't done it yet lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje K222 wow good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje K222 wow good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are on my list to find and try!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Check out that cellophane!


----------



## Rondo

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar


----------



## Maxh92

#3 for the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Semper Noctem

Burnt a little wonky, but I attribute that to the 100% Florida humidity. It's damn good though.


----------



## quesquared

#2 and last stick for tonight









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> #2 and last stick for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How is it? Been a big aj fan lately.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> How is it? Been a big aj fan lately.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


So have I. I'm just into the first so can't comment overall. So far it's creamy with leather, sweet cedar, some nuttiness, & not much spiciness. It's mild-medium according to my tastes. Good so far...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Everyone seems to be counting smokes today? This might be my 5th cigar today, I'm not really sure. Much needed R&R with a fire out back.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds Villazon Factory, rothschild


----------



## jw13

WABOOM said:


> Super Premium Seconds Villazon Factory, rothschild


Thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Always good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rocky edge corojo and Hennessy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

jw13 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They are very good for the money. ~$1.50 each. Im just about positive the ones I got are Punch Bare Knuckle.


----------



## piken

Diesel Rage


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> They are very good for the money. ~$1.50 each. Im just about positive the ones I got are Punch Bare Knuckle.


I have probably asked before but where do you get them from?


----------



## WNYTony

Padron 6000 on the front side and a camera shy 5 Vegas Cask Strength on the back. Both courtesy of @Bigjohn


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> I have probably asked before but where do you get them from?


 cbid. But CI has them all the time too.


----------



## PhilB

This evening's smoke...


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Diesel Heart of Darkness


----------



## kegnum

Ending the night with one of the gems I got from @bobbya08 .


----------



## bobbya08

kegnum said:


> Ending the night with one of the gems I got from @bobbya08 .


Lol. I'd post that in the habanos section next time, dang good choice though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting the day with senior Garcia and some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## gtechva

last night








Tatuaje Miami Reserva Series J21
excellent


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Everyone seems to be counting smokes today? This might be my 5th cigar today, I'm not really sure. Much needed R&R with a fire out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice stick, but you put fire to the wrong end! :vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck

piken said:


> Diesel Rage





WABOOM said:


>





SoCal Gunner said:


> Diesel Heart of Darkness


To all you Diesel fans, if you haven't seen, the devil site has been pushing a ton of these babies through lately. I've snagged quite a few already myself. I've been getting them between $2.50-$3 bucks a stick. 
As a side note, AB is a feature there right now as well.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Starting my day off right with an oliva mb3.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Nub Connecticut and coffee while we enjoy the outside during a power outage (out about 40 minutes already).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing of a Caldwell Gibraltar. Love these sticks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Just finishing of a Caldwell Gibraltar. Love these sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That an early version of the modus? Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Starting the morning off right...


----------



## Fusion

Serie R Maduro


----------



## talisker10

Sunset on the Mediterranean


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

bobbya08 said:


> Lol. I'd post that in the habanos section next time, dang good choice though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I will do that with the next one, assuming I can wait for my post count to rise before I smoke another. It was absolutely delicious. Thanks for the new addiction.


----------



## bobbya08

kegnum said:


> Right, I will do that with the next one, assuming I can wait for my post count to rise before I smoke another. It was absolutely delicious. Thanks for the new addiction.


Awesome glad you liked it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Won a box of these at the local cigar joint a few months ago (really don't remember, just know I didn't buy them). Burn was terrible, overall not bad though









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MrCrowley39 said:


> Nub Connecticut and coffee while we enjoy the outside during a power outage (out about 40 minutes already).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


:vs_OMG:My dream lighter!


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Black Belt Buckle


Were those a special edition? I've just never seen them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

talisker10 said:


> Sunset on the Mediterranean


Only thing missing is your username to sip on...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

#relaxation









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Enjoying this HC Criollo with Ezra Brooks and Coke b4 the afternoon rain storm comes. I can hear thunder in the distance and the humidity is like one of those hot and steamy Havana nights.
Just starting this stick and I'm hoping it's going to ramp up because it's very mellow right now. We shall see...
Smoking lamp is lit, smoke'em if ya gott'em!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Angels Share,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## Maxh92

AJ Fernandez Enclave. Always a reliable stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> Enjoying this HC Criollo with Ezra Brooks and Coke b4 the afternoon rain storm comes. I can hear thunder in the distance and the humidity is like one of those hot and steamy Havana nights.
> Just starting this stick and I'm hoping it's going to ramp up because it's very mellow right now. We shall see...
> Smoking lamp is lit, smoke'em if ya gott'em!


This smoke (HC) is definitely not for me. Flavor profile was not to my liking. Also, performance was lacking to say the least. FDO may be a budget smoke and it may not be the most complex cigar, but it's reliable non-the-less. Sometimes that's the difference between an enjoyable smoke and one that just consumes you time.


----------



## Randy956

Ramon Bueso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Maxh92 said:


> AJ Fernandez Enclave. Always a reliable stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been a fan boy of AJ lately. So far I enjoy the witchdoktor most from him.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Home brewed mead and witchdoktor while manning the grill









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Vegas Cubanas by Don Pepin Garcia










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Ramon Bueso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Had 1 yesterday, really enjoy these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Melanio and Jefferson ocean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996

Enjoying "The Judge" tonight poolside


----------



## PhilB

Time to try The Edge. Hopefully, it's better than the guitar player!


----------



## n0tja_actual

Trying to smoke my way through these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Undercrown Robusto I used for @Rondo's Long-ash Contest.


----------



## Alrightdriver

eliot said:


> Undercrown Robusto I used for @Rondo's Long-ash Contest.


I just want to say.. Wow!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Snuck away for a quick smoke...


----------



## Kidvegas

It is what it is...lo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

eliot said:


> Undercrown Robusto I used for @Rondo's Long-ash Contest.


You know not all bands are smokable right? lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Regiampiero said:


> You know not all bands are smokable right? lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I knew I should've taken it off before lighting up. I wasn't even expecting to get far enough to even touch the band. xD


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a nice Cuban going till I dropped it in the pool. So I grabbed me a Hit & Run after the sad situation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room Bin #1 on the golf course this morning, and a Don Pepin Garcia black courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost this evening


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> Aging Room Bin #1 on the golf course this morning, and a Don Pepin Garcia black courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost this evening


Didn't know they made bands that small!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

AF 8-5-8 on the front porch with Coke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Were those a special edition? I've just never seen them.


They are an exclusive done for Famous Smoke Shop. Connecticut broadleaf maduro wrapper as opposed to the Ecuadorian Habano on the regular line Four Kicks.
What ? You want to try a few ? Ok, twist my arm eace:



Alrightdriver said:


> Didn't know they made bands that small!


Yeah, had to take the pic right after lighting it and before it started burning the band. There is a smaller one under that big whopper.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> They are an exclusive done for Famous Smoke Shop. Connecticut broadleaf maduro wrapper as opposed to the Ecuadorian Habano on the regular line Four Kicks.
> What ? You want to try a few ? Ok, twist my arm eace:
> 
> Yeah, had to take the pic right after lighting it and before it started burning the band. There is a smaller one under that big whopper.


One under it? That is just crazy lol. Never heard of something like that before.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

First smoke on vacation. Wasn't sure about this one. First time I've had this wrapper. Have to say it wasn't to bad.


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> First smoke on vacation. Wasn't sure about this one. First time I've had this wrapper. Have to say it wasn't to bad.


That's a good warmup for the Avocado !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> They are an exclusive done for Famous Smoke Shop. Connecticut broadleaf maduro wrapper as opposed to the Ecuadorian Habano on the regular line Four Kicks.
> 
> What ? You want to try a few ? Ok, twist my arm eace:
> 
> Yeah, had to take the pic right after lighting it and before it started burning the band. There is a smaller one under that big whopper.


Your a mad man, can't a guy just ask a simple question around here without getting bombed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Flor de Las Antillas. Really enjoyed the first two thirds but turned a little bitter towards the end. Love chocolate with a cigar (or with anything for that matter!)

TL


----------



## scott1256ca

Tabernacle with 5-6 mo. rest. I went to check the reviews today to find out duration of the smoke and found it was supposed to be pretty "peppery". That left me worrying that I wouldn't enjoy it much. Frequently with the "peppery" sticks, I can't taste much else. This was an exception. Despite the pepper there was a lot of other flavours to enjoy with this. If you don't mind a bit of pepper, I'd recommend trying one. I very much enjoyed it. Went light on the retrohale to avoid sinus overload. That worked for me. Pepper seemed to hit more on the start and less on the finish (good IMO). I did not find the pepper in this overwhelming at all. I'd smoke this again. Poor weather for most of the day, but some nice clouds in the evening.

Now I have to go back a few days and "like" the other tabernacle smokes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot23 and a cup of Kenya Dark Roast this morning,


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> That's a good warmup for the Avocado !


Lol. The color of the wrapper throws you off a little. Pretty sure the avocado wouldn't taste as good as tho.


----------



## Champagne InHand

At SUNY Binghamton. That State University of NY for everybody not from NY.

Apparently they are tobacco Nazis as the campus is tobacco free, so I'm just off campus smoking a Padilla 1948.

No pictures as I'm using cell data now. I can't believe with all the weed, booze and pills the smoke Nazis reign supreme. 

Any how. Whatever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Forgot to post while at a wedding. Smoked a Padron 2000 Maduro that I received in the Noob PIF from @Semper Noctem - absolutely flawless construction and the flavor was on point. Easily the best bang for the buck in the cigar world. Will probably buy a box soon. I just have to decide between the Maduro and the natural, which I also love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Figured I'd drop by this side..

Found this little guy begging to be lit on fire.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Figured I'd drop by this side..
> 
> Found this little guy begging to be lit on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh I see. It's nice down here in the slums. Don't forget to stick your pinky out. 

That was a joke so nobody get their things in a knot.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Figured I'd drop by this side..
> 
> Found this little guy begging to be lit on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dino, when guys around here were getting those for $2 a stick I'd say it had to be the Champ of bang-for-buck. I like'em at regular price.

What did you think of it?


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Dino, when guys around here were getting those for $2 a stick I'd say it had to be the Champ of bang-for-buck. I like'em at regular price.
> 
> What did you think of it?


It had the touch of pepper that I was looking for today. I've always liked em. I didn't get the leather I remember. I woulda nubbed it but the wrapper ripped when I was takin off the band.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

MidwestToker said:


> Forgot to post while at a wedding. Smoked a Padron 2000 Maduro that I received in the Noob PIF from @*Semper Noctem* - absolutely flawless construction and the flavor was on point. Easily the best bang for the buck in the cigar world. Will probably buy a box soon. I just have to decide between the Maduro and the natural, which I also love.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it! I smoked a natural torpedo this weekend that was terrific. My recommendation: buy a box of both! :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Oh I see. It's nice down here in the slums. Don't forget to stick your pinky out.
> 
> That was a joke so nobody get their things in a knot.


On my right hand it always sticks out.. Nothin snobby about it, just broken about ten to many times..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I've only had a handful of nubs
This one courtesy of @Rondo
Pretty darn good
Thanks Ron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

It's just that kind of Monday.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Las Cabrillas in a PA monsoon with hale about 2 hours ago.

















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a Sombremesa at the lounge today. Good smoke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Immaculata


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Las Cabrillas in a PA monsoon with hale about 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hey you! Eyes on the damn road, ok!


----------



## Maxh92

Coabey by Southern Classic Cigars.

EDIT: Ended up being a great stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell Last Tsar








Thanks Nick


----------



## Thig

Perdomo Cuban Parejo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Total Flame Bright Line,


----------



## msmith1986

Trinidad Paradox on the way home. Still humid and wet here in PA.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first one of these. Not bad, but not good either. I can't really explain other than an odd aftertaste. I've seen these on here several times, so i know a lot of you guys like these. The burn is prefect, the draw is great, plenty of smoke etc.. Just an odd aftertaste. Sorta like stale peanuts mixed with copper. Idk.. Perhaps i just got an odd one, or it hasn't sat long enough. But at the price point I had higher hopes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

Oliva MB3


----------



## csk415

Here it is. Only smoke for today. Heading down to the beach with the girls for some crab hunting.


----------



## GreenPuffer

*Schizo*

A work buddy shared one with me, Sunday. It was a monster! The first 70 gage I smoked. Sorry no pic of me smoking it. Took a couple hours! Mild start.


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> My first one of these. Not bad, but not good either. I can't really explain other than an odd aftertaste. I've seen these on here several times, so i know a lot of you guys like these. The burn is prefect, the draw is great, plenty of smoke etc.. Just an odd aftertaste. Sorta like stale peanuts mixed with copper. Idk.. Perhaps i just got an odd one, or it hasn't sat long enough. But at the price point I had higher hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I didn't get a bad aftertaste but I do think they need to sit for a couple months. Only time will tell I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CAO Brazilia. One of my early favorites and still a go to cigar. Flawless burn, lots of smoke, a consistent draw from beginning to end, and a pleasing collection of mostly unidentifiable flavors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Smoke #2


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Ecuador Robusto


----------



## CapnHawk

Henry Clay Breva Fina.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting the day with Padron, 3000 and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Staycation


----------



## StillPuffin

RC Intemperence










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Camacho Ecuador Robusto


Hey look, you're finally in the short grass. New glove and all...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscur

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

These were a free 5er when I bought a box of Bully's or SLRs. It seems to be identical to other mild Altadis sticks out there, just different brand bands. A good stick it is, but way too mild for me. Yes, I did have a cigarette at the mid point.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Label Morphine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Label Morphine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stick.. And a serious beard.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Good stick.. And a serious beard.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

MB3


----------



## LeatherNeck

Neya F8 Ligero Typhoon.


----------



## GOT14U

Got in a AF today from @WNYTony never had one and wasn't impressed with some other AFs I've had. This one was pretty damn good tho!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Got one in on beach today. Damn wind is blowing hard today. Really jacks up the burn. Other than that it was a great smoke.


----------



## droy1958

Black Ops Maduro from a BOTL. Not sure how long he had them, but I've had it stashed for almost a year and it was very nice. Had that wonderful Maduro sweetness.....


----------



## Fusion

This is only my 3rd Tat, first 2 were kinda blah, this 1 is much better, though still wont burn straight.


----------



## kitchenwarrior

Caldwell Blind mans bluff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> Black Ops Maduro from a BOTL. Not sure how long he had them, but I've had it stashed for almost a year and it was very nice. Had that wonderful Maduro sweetness.....


Hands down the best Gurkah I've ever had. That ain't saying much, but the last one (which happened to be my very last Gurkah period) had so much tooth you could've sanded a boat with it. It was so good I almost bought more but figured I'd retire while on the up swing.


----------



## kegnum

Gummy Jones said:


> Staycation


Just bought a big pack of small sticky labels for the exact same reason.


----------



## Maxh92

Padron 3000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying the argentum tonight and I'll save the reconquista for tomorrow.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Regiampiero said:


> Trying the argentum tonight and I'll save the reconquista for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hope you liked it better than I did.


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> Hands down the best Gurkah I've ever had. That ain't saying much, but the last one (which happened to be my very last Gurkah period) had so much tooth you could've sanded a boat with it. It was so good I almost bought more but figured I'd retire while on the up swing.


It was very nice, but you should try a Class Regent Robusto also. I'm not a Gurkha fan, but those are good also. Might just be me. The rest I've tried aren't fit to smoke.....


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Label Morphine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah Bro

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> View attachment 135722


Ok, I know you're a Lancero lover, but this is beyond that. All I can think of is "batter up!" How long are your arms? LOL


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> This is only my 3rd Tat, first 2 were kinda blah, this 1 is much better, though still wont burn straight.


Same old same old! At least the taste good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MF FDLA and frozen spiced/vanilla chai on the way home. These 2 are always a great pair.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 135722


One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

LeatherNeck said:


> Hope you liked it better than I did.


Not bad, but Mr Zacapa is helping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Camacho Ecuador.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

CORE


----------



## bobbya08

Regios and bud light this evening. This is my first one of these, I traded @JtAv8tor awhile back for a box of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Works Killer Bee and Plum Wine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I think it was a Rothschild. Couldn't get much from it...maybe too small to get interesting...


----------



## piken

MF La Antiguedad


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with a AF Curly Head


----------



## csk415

Tonight's beach walk smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

Room 101 Daruma Roxxo courtesy of @TreySC


----------



## Mike2147

On the way to work last night.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ava Maria and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## mrolland5500

These are great little quick smokes when you don't have much time great flavor and really smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> These are great little quick smokes when you don't have much time great flavor and really smooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like well rolled blunt my college days lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eastbayjordan

Man of war virtue


----------



## MidwestToker

Last Call Maduro. I've had the natural and loved it. This is even better. It's like drinking coffee with some buttered toast.

AJ is the man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MidwestToker said:


> Last Call Maduro. I've had the natural and loved it. This is even better. It's like drinking coffee with some buttered toast.
> 
> AJ is the man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those are one of my absolute favorites. They were suggested to me by @Humphrey's Ghost and ever since i can't keep enough off them on hand.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> those are one of my absolute favorites. They were suggested to me by @Humphrey's Ghost and ever since i can't keep enough off them on hand.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I gotta get a few of these. I've been an AJ fan lately but havent tried these or the natural version.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Nothing exciting, but a classic morning standby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> I gotta get a few of these. I've been an AJ fan lately but havent tried these or the natural version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


If you are an aj fan you can't go wrong with a last call. I will say i prefer the maduro to the habano because i like the sweeter flavor.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

I returned home yesterday from a 9 day tuna trip offshore of Oregon in the commercial boat. The fishing was good but it's sure nice to be home. I didn't take any cigar pics while I was out there but did toss the bands back in the herf-a-dor after each smoke. Here's what it looked like when I got back to the dock.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> I returned home yesterday from a 9 day tuna trip offshore of Oregon in the commercial boat. The fishing was good but it's sure nice to be home. I didn't take any cigar pics while I was out there but did toss the bands back in the herf-a-dor after each smoke. Here's what it looked like when I got back to the dock.


Some nice choices there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

NightFish said:


> I returned home yesterday from a 9 day tuna trip offshore of Oregon in the commercial boat. The fishing was good but it's sure nice to be home. I didn't take any cigar pics while I was out there but did toss the bands back in the herf-a-dor after each smoke. Here's what it looked like when I got back to the dock.


Fishing and smoking not a bad way ta make a living brother! Although i know the fishing ain't easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sitting in the car waiting on my fiance, and since i have about a hour to kill..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A full flavor AJ to match the intense heat outside.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@Yukoner smoke. Thanks M.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> I returned home yesterday from a 9 day tuna trip offshore of Oregon in the commercial boat. The fishing was good but it's sure nice to be home. I didn't take any cigar pics while I was out there but did toss the bands back in the herf-a-dor after each smoke. Here's what it looked like when I got back to the dock.


Tuna? What Tuna...what a catch! I need to catch a few of those...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948. I've smoked 6 of these over the last 4 days. Probably the best $2 cigar I really enjoy. I should have bought another 40, rather than 20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying my last day off with this black honey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

El Oso, Mamma. This cigar is quite good. Very smooth and tasty.


----------



## msmith1986

H.U. Demitasse for a quickie in between things.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always a good smoke, this one from @blackrabbit , many thanks


----------



## NightFish

Kidvegas said:


> Fishing and smoking not a bad way ta make a living brother! Although i know the fishing ain't easy.


Life is good!
Fishing sure is a lot easier than staying home and juggling my 3 young kids. Those little buggers wear me out!



Hickorynut said:


> Tuna? What Tuna...what a catch! I need to catch a few of those...


Albacore. There's a decent bite going on right now off of Coos Bay. I left my boat in Charleston and will probably go back tomorrow or Friday for some more of the hot action.


----------



## kegnum

Work break.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Herrera Esteli TAA 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Smoking this Viaje from 2014 courtesy of @OneStrangeOne I'm not sure what it's called but it's very good so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva Inferno Churchill for the ride home. B&M deal of the week. My favorite sales lady said she was told they were pretty much all ligero with a habano wrapper and she'll give me 2 for $7. "Sold!" I yelled. I had to try one today of course. Full blown pepper and spice. Very good for the price.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB 2nd on the way home and this for dinner.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Started with a reinado grand empire reserve while walking the dog. Was ok. I had construction issues with this. Another tunnel, but it died out after the first 1/3. Had some burn issues with it. It got some pretty good reviews, but looks like it has been discontinued now. At least no one seems to carry them. For the $9+ they cost when they were selling, I wouldn't be a buyer. Was finished in < 1 hr. I didn't feel I got my moneys worth, so I lit up a Gran Habano sls 3. I had one about 6 weeks ago and wasn't enamored. But it was cheap and not too long and I just needed to complete my fix, so I thought I'd give it a go. This one was much better. It won't win any awards, but pretty smokeable. All in all I enjoyed it, but there is kind of an acrid aftertaste that is annoying. Had to expectorate frequently and got a glass of water. That helped.


----------



## Oscur

NightFish said:


> I returned home yesterday from a 9 day tuna trip offshore of Oregon in the commercial boat. The fishing was good but it's sure nice to be home. I didn't take any cigar pics while I was out there but did toss the bands back in the herf-a-dor after each smoke. Here's what it looked like when I got back to the dock.


That'll work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Humidity beginning to moderate some.


----------



## Regiampiero

Let's see if this will reconquista my attention. The odds are long, but you never know.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Smoke, craftbeer and NASCAR Camping World Trucks on dirt at Eldora raceway!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione 88, robusto


----------



## Maxh92

Southern Classic Cigars Dujo. Good stick. Bigger RG than I usually like but not a big deal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LFD La Nox, picked up a nice box and a mag for free at the local lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> @Yukoner smoke. Thanks M.


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the orange one ! Long story about why orange is an important colour for me.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My first 5 Vegas of any kind from @Regiampiero


----------



## Cigarer

Enjoying a fine smoke tonight compliments of @Kidvegas

Thanks again!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Finally got around to smoking this Diamond Crown Maximus I that scored in a PIF from @OneStrangeOne. There was a hard knot near the head that I had to stab a few times with the pick on my Czech tool to get the draw flowing smoothly. Very enjoyable smoke. The final third lasted forever.


----------



## ebnash

Last marblehouse single leftover from my recent sale. For those of you who bought fivers, they are definitely good to good. Nice spiciness and hints of snickerdoodle ish cookie dough.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Well, that last smoke did nothing but fight me and I don't have the energy today to deal with it, so I grabbed an old diesel that was begging to be burned.


----------



## msmith1986

Enjoying all this freedom with the girls tonight.


----------



## WNYTony

Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero
Not my thing but gave it a shot


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero
> Not my thing but gave it a shot


I have a lonely one of those someone gave me a few months ago. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Stogiepuffer said:


> AB 2nd on the way home and this for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Who you trying to fool. Lol.



Yukoner said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the orange one ! Long story about why orange is an important colour for me.


You will have to explain it one day.


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> I have a lonely one of those someone gave me a few months ago. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not my thing. I have another but it will be finding it's way to a new home or one of my golf buddies. 
Will be interested to see if it's just me or you come to that same result. Had a few months in the hmi and looked like something I might like but a big old Nope on the big list of cigars for me


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nomad with a cup of Sumatra this morning,







Had hopeed for more out this one, nice ash tho!


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, that last smoke did nothing but fight me and I don't have the energy today to deal with it, so I grabbed an old diesel that was begging to be burned.


That sucks or in your case it didn't. I never had an issue with them. Sorry man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

T52 . A bit wonky burn line but tasting great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fuente Hemingway Signature. Just had a wrapper burst from the humidity. It's not affecting the burn or enjoyment. With Sweet tea. 

Apparently Tapatalk is having photo issues again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

StillPuffin said:


> T52 . A bit wonky burn line but tasting great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the No. 9 - how does the T52 compare? Would like to try one sometime.

TL


----------



## Fusion

Starting with a PDR today


----------



## msmith1986

These are strange, to say the least. Oh well, it's too hot outside to care at the moment.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fine smoke bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Afternoon dudes


----------



## Randy956

Undercrown while waiting for Barb to come home.










With raspberry Propel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> A full flavor AJ to match the intense heat outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thoughts on these? Finally saw some at my local b&m and grabbed a couple today.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Thoughts on these? Finally saw some at my local b&m and grabbed a couple today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm hooked on the corona. Not a total pepper bomb, but great full flavors. Refer to my review for my complete thoughts on it. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum




----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I'm hooked on the corona. Not a total pepper bomb, but great full flavors. Refer to my review for my complete thoughts on it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I remember the review. That's what got me looking for it in the first place ....just seeing if it still hits the same spots like good lil mistress. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> I remember the review. That's what got me looking for it in the first place ....just seeing if it still hits the same spots like good lil mistress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm halfway through my 2nd box. I'm actually going to let the 3rd box rest a while. Then I can smoke other random sticks I've had sitting around for a while.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

This was terrible!!!! I might should've let it rest for awhile but I'm not sure that would've helped. I had higher expectations for this stick, I was very disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Plasencia - TKO, same as every day this week, haha (it's my first box order). Looking at the MSRP in that link, I can't believe how we Canadians get fleeced, though...


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> This was terrible!!!! I might should've let it rest for awhile but I'm not sure that would've helped. I had higher expectations for this stick, I was very disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Looks like a cigar to me! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

msmith1986 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Black label trading company redemption

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Randy956 said:


> Undercrown while waiting for Barb to come home.
> 
> With raspberry Propel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What in the world? I didn't even know they still made that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> Black label trading company redemption
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another for the list.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mac Ascot from my birthday tin. Mild, 1 dimensional, crap. For cheap crap, the Court tubo's are slightly better. Laugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Good ole' Smith maduro for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

My Father El Centurion.

First time smoking this. Great stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Relieved that I wrapped up a soul crushing project today. 1st smoke & 1st Double ligero ever, this cider is too sweet for this cigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry for the lack of presence. Life has me wiped out right now.

Finally able to relax with an Illusione Rothschild and water.

Humid dog days of Summer. Just the Polar opposite of the cold snowy Winters but the growth of the yard and grapes waits for nobody. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Sorry for the lack of presence. Life has me wiped out right now.
> 
> Finally able to relax with an Illusione Rothschild and water.
> 
> Humid dog days of Summer. Just the Polar opposite of the cold snowy Winters but the growth of the yard and grapes waits for nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it's not headaches..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Doubleshock,







after three years rest these are finally starting to come around, it's not likely that I buy more.


----------



## Thig

Champagne InHand said:


> Sorry for the lack of presence. Life has me wiped out right now.


Sometimes it can get the best of you, hope things are better.


----------



## piken

O's


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## dozer996

Super smooth cigar, I will be grabbing some of these in the future.


----------



## bobbya08

kegnum said:


>


Can't go wrong with those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> This was terrible!!!! I might should've let it rest for awhile but I'm not sure that would've helped. I had higher expectations for this stick, I was very disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @mrolland5500 have you tried one of these? Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> @mrolland5500 have you tried one of these? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidvegas is a knowledgeable BLTC guy
He could probably weigh in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

I noticed that the first post in this thread was an Oliva Serie V Lancero. Now we've come full circle.

I thought it felt a bit soft but it's smoking beautifully.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Guayacan Maduro Corona. Delicious, wonderfully balanced with the San Andres wrapper. Huge fan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Late night Leccia. Such a unique flavor. Tastes like cream and green tea, a little baking spice. But smells like a campfire. Pairing really well with a slightly hoppy amber ale. Glad I have 16 more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Doubleshock,
> 
> View attachment 136202
> 
> 
> after three years rest these are finally starting to come around, it's not likely that I buy more.


You've just saved me some cash bro! Been eyeballing those at the lounge but always passed guessing it was the correct choice. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano #3 with a cup of Kenya dark,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> You've just saved me some cash bro! Been eyeballing those at the lounge but always passed guessing it was the correct choice. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a horrible smoke, it just doesn't really work with my palate, when fresh the flavors I got were grass, hay and wheat chaff. With some rest the grass and chaff have mostly gone away and there's a bit of cedar breaking thru. Construction is only so/so at best.


----------



## MrCrowley39

This morning at 7am with the birds and squirrels!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSurgery

Grabbed a fiver of these for near nothing, and figured I'd give 'em a run. Gurkha is weird in that every once in a while, they'll have a stick that knocks it out of the park for the price; imo, Symphony, Regent Class... We'll see about this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996

Memorial outing today, firing it up early.


----------



## dortold

Classy! Love the pinkie lift, haha. Looks like you were really enjoying this.


----------



## StillPuffin

Fume D'Amour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MF La Reloba to start the day


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> @mrolland5500 have you tried one of these? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir those are fantastic rotting got a box right now what didn't you like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Wrong post


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir those are fantastic rotting got a box right now what didn't you like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I just got a bad cigar. I've seen several on here in the past and everyone had good things to say about them so I was expecting it to be a good cigar. It had a really weird flavor, I can't really explain it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Maybe I just got a bad cigar. I've seen several on here in the past and everyone had good things to say about them so I was expecting it to be a good cigar. It had a really weird flavor, I can't really explain it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob, I'm a huge fan of the BLTC cigars but, absolutely feel they get much better with time. ROTT not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Bob, I'm a huge fan of the BLTC cigars but, absolutely feel they get much better with time. ROTT not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from a B&M so I'm not sure how long it has been in there humi. It didn't strike me as being rott though. Looking back I should've just let it sit in my travel humi until I got back home and then tried it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO La Traviata









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Fuente Anjeo aged 1 year. Solid good and hard to find stick


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of the best Maduros I've ever smoked
Thanks to Mario
Again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> This was terrible!!!! I might should've let it rest for awhile but I'm not sure that would've helped. I had higher expectations for this stick, I was very disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. One of my to buy sticks. How much rest on it?


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> That sucks. One of my to buy sticks. How much rest on it?


I have no idea I grabbed it and a few others at the B&M on my way to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> That sucks. One of my to buy sticks. How much rest on it?


This could've very well been an isolated incident so don't let my experience deter you from trying them. I will definetly be trying another, I just don't have a B&M close to me. I stop at one on my way to work every once in awhile and grab a few different sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Been holding onto this one long enough! Happy Friday Fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Local Smith maduro and some local Amish country drink.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Wrapping another week up.


----------



## msmith1986

Thig said:


> Wrapping another week up.


Lot 23 maduro never fails. I always have some on hand.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

First stick for the week. Let the weekend begin









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

O'Hara Pulse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Leaf by Oscar damned tasty....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

These Kristoff torpedoes take massive time to burn through but a great smoke indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My wife showed up at my shop and we went for dinner. Cain maduro for the ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

This thing is getting to me. I think I'm going through a sick period because I can't seem to handle the sticks I used to.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio,


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> V Melanio,
> View attachment 136346


I see we are on the same page for the evening lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

quesquared said:


> I see we are on the same page for the evening lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Great minds and all that! I've had these in the back of my mind all week!


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great minds and all that! I've had these in the back of my mind all week!


My first time 'cue Madonna like a virgin' very enjoyable indeed...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ezra Zion blending sessions. So far so good. About a third into it. It's one of a 5 pack, and no 2 are alike. If this trend continues I think i made a wise purchase. @Humphrey's Ghost since you asked earlier about these.. If i were you the blending sessions would be on my to buy list. I know I'll buy again in the future.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

@msmith1986 I'm gonna give this a try tonight









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Ezra Zion blending sessions. So far so good. About a third into it. It's one of a 5 pack, and no 2 are alike. If this trend continues I think i made a wise purchase. @Humphrey's Ghost since you asked earlier about these.. If i were you the blending sessions would be on my to buy list. I know I'll buy again in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've seen these on their website and it's crossed my mind to snag some. I think you may have helped push me over the edge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I've seen these on their website and it's crossed my mind to snag some. I think you may have helped push me over the edge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They say you will never get the same thing twice. But at the price I don't think you can go wrong. I mean a 5 pack of surprise smokes that all look good. I just went through the ones i got, they all seem to be solid construction, variety of sizes and wrappers, and from Ezra Zion at less than 30 for 5. I think it's a hard to beat deal.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> They say you will never get the same thing twice. But at the price I don't think you can go wrong. I mean a 5 pack of surprise smokes that all look good. I just went through the ones i got, they all seem to be solid construction, variety of sizes and wrappers, and from Ezra Zion at less than 30 for 5. I think it's a hard to beat deal.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I may just pick up some then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> @msmith1986 I'm gonna give this a try tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That looks intense lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatujaje LaVerite 2008 from the J.erky Pass. I half took this from curiosity and half from the damaged wrapper because I didnt know how much longer it would survive.
So far, so good - wish me luck.


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> @msmith1986 I'm gonna give this a try tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've seen those pop up a few times now.. What is your opinion on those? Do they live up to the name?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> That looks intense lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the cartoon filter that makes it look so intense lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tatujaje LaVerite 2008 from the J.erky Pass. I half took this from curiosity and half from the damaged wrapper because I didnt know how much longer it would survive.
> So far, so good - wish me luck.


Where's your glue bro?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Really disappointed by this. Had to ditch it. I guess it's a dud, because these are well regarded. Four months rest, pack is soft, draw isn't tight, but just no smoke output. Burning super hot. And I just bought 10 more...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> I've seen those pop up a few times now.. What is your opinion on those? Do they live up to the name?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not really so far. It's enjoyable, but not what I expected. Smooth, creamy, cocoa, some espresso. Not much pepper on retrohale, but a lingering slight black pepper bite in the back of the throat. I was expecting much more spice and intensity, but still enjoyable. I'm only just through the first third though.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Where's your glue bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dont have any! That's one thing I've never pursued.


----------



## piken

Flor de las Antillas


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I've seen these on their website and it's crossed my mind to snag some. I think you may have helped push me over the edge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those blending sessions I've never had a bad batch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Dont have any! That's one thing I've never pursued.


It's good to keep around..even pectin from the grocery store works great..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

After having a dud, you reach for something dependable. I really love these Serie D Blacks. Wish CP would mark them down to the level at which I bought them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Those blending sessions I've never had a bad batch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My good buddy JT informed me that his local B&M will be carrying EZ stuff very soon so I'm sure he'll get tired of me asking him to pick me up some good sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Crowned Heads Jericho Hill OBS
oh yea


----------



## quesquared

gtechva said:


> Crowned Heads Jericho Hill OBS
> oh yea


I have to try another of these. I tried 1 but the draw was way to tight and I was new to cigars and didn't know how to fix it so I ended up tossing it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> I have to try another of these. I tried 1 but the draw was way to tight and I was new to cigars and didn't know how to fix it so I ended up tossing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Definitely try another. When those are on they are fantastic smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quesquared said:


> I have to try another of these. I tried 1 but the draw was way to tight and I was new to cigars and didn't know how to fix it so I ended up tossing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've smoked two or three and really enjoyed them. The stick was a lot better than the focus of this picture. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MidwestToker

gtechva said:


> Crowned Heads Jericho Hill OBS
> 
> oh yea


Did you get lots of black licorice like I did?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Crappy pic but it's a dirty rat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

MidwestToker said:


> Did you get lots of black licorice like I did?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't have thought of licorice if you hadn't mentioned it. I'm usually, "yea, that's what that taste was".


----------



## csk415

One hell of a smoke. Thanks to a botl on another board. I need to find more.


----------



## Westside Threat

Toro Gordo Antillas. Last one I have, may need to reorder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> My good buddy JT informed me that his local B&M will be carrying EZ stuff very soon so I'm sure he'll get tired of me asking him to pick me up some good sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Consistently good. Had one this morning with coffee.......


----------



## WNYTony

Going with the Blind Man tonight


----------



## MidwestToker

Love Corojo wrappers. Also think La Aurora is a really underrated brand.

This courtesy of @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Joya de Nicaragua lancero from @StillPuffin. Only the 2nd lancero I've ever smoked. I dig the smaller ring gauge. Thanks Brother.


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Not really so far. It's enjoyable, but not what I expected. Smooth, creamy, cocoa, some espresso. Not much pepper on retrohale, but a lingering slight black pepper bite in the back of the throat. I was expecting much more spice and intensity, but still enjoyable. I'm only just through the first third though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What viola is that? I'm hooked on the corona. I have some toro's but haven't tried them yet. Don't get me wrong, there is better sticks, but for the price and flavor I can't go wrong when I'm in the mood for one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Done Pepin Cuban Classic Belicoso 1970. First one I've tried. Not terribly exciting. A little one dimensional. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorites. I'm sad they don't make the corona anymore. My stash is down too low. Need to find some old stock.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> What viola is that? I'm hooked on the corona. I have some toro's but haven't tried them yet. Don't get me wrong, there is better sticks, but for the price and flavor I can't go wrong when I'm in the mood for one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This was a toro. I like them. Good flavor, enjoyable, and a kind of pepper/cinnamon zing that coats the tongue. I do agree that they are a great bargain. Just with the name I was expecting a more intense kick...though I guess it is given the mild nature of most gisperts

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> This was a toro. I like them. Good flavor, enjoyable, and a kind of pepper/cinnamon zing that coats the tongue. I do agree that they are a great bargain. Just with the name I was expecting a more intense kick...though I guess it is given the mild nature of most gisperts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I still have a stash of the old style Gispert corona that was box pressed before they changed the bands. Those are very mild, but good flavor for a smoke before bed.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaigaun with a dark roast from Mexico,


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F nub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Java maduro thanks to Puff's serial bomber and some BRCC AK47.


----------



## StillPuffin

NightFish said:


> Joya de Nicaragua lancero from @StillPuffin. Only the 2nd lancero I've ever smoked. I dig the smaller ring gauge. Thanks Brother.


Glad you liked it bro. I don't smoke them too often. Still got a couple that my wife is helping me burn through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

StillPuffin said:


> Glad you liked it bro. I don't smoke them too often. Still got a couple that my wife is helping me burn through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you need any help burning through these or any lanceros.


----------



## Mike2147

Regiampiero said:


> This thing is getting to me. I think I'm going through a sick period because I can't seem to handle the sticks I used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sounds like ya need a second opinion.... send em out my way and I'll help you out.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

MidwestToker said:


> Really disappointed by this. Had to ditch it. I guess it's a dud, because these are well regarded. Four months rest, pack is soft, draw isn't tight, but just no smoke output. Burning super hot. And I just bought 10 more...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks man... I'd had these on my short list of wants.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Personal favorite Triple Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a V cut right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a couple these past 2 days. (Guess I only have a pic of one, had me a Liga 9 also and a couple CCs)
Even put my big boy pants on and smoked one inside while the wife is gone. Don't worry I cleaned up after so she won't kill me ...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> That is a V cut right there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colibri?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

This morning I quickly realized I don't have many morning cigars (seems like a reason for an order to me), last year I worked 95% days (compared to 60% night shifts this year) so I bought fuller bodied sticks for evening puffs. I found these monsters though, aside from the size the flavours are nice for a morning stick.
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I wondered what they look like. I have one but haven't tried it yet...


MrCrowley39 said:


> This morning I quickly realized I don't have many morning cigars (seems like a reason for an order to me), last year I worked 95% days (compared to 60% night shifts this year) so I bought fuller bodied sticks for evening puffs. I found these monsters though, aside from the size the flavours are nice for a morning stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

GOT14U said:


> I wondered what they look like. I have one but haven't tried it yet...


It won't knock your socks off but it's actually pretty decent (better than I was expecting). I'm saving the leaf for inside a storage container.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MrCrowley39 said:


> It won't knock your socks off but it's actually pretty decent (better than I was expecting). I'm saving the leaf for inside a storage container.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Never had the Connie but the corojo and Maduro were excellent.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Never had the Connie but the corojo and Maduro were excellent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Come to think of it, I have the Madura I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948 Robusto. With sweet tea this cloudy morning. 

I love the sweet caramel notes of this cigar. I'm still kicking myself for not buying more while they were on sale. 

Dang Tapatalk. No photo uploads again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Love Corojo wrappers. Also think La Aurora is a really underrated brand.
> 
> This courtesy of @WABOOM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A very good value for the flavor and quality. I'm glad you liked it. A classic Corojo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Padilla 1948 Robusto. With sweet tea this cloudy morning.
> 
> I love the sweet caramel notes of this cigar. I'm still kicking myself for not buying more while they were on sale.
> 
> Dang Tapatalk. No photo uploads again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these the guys you're looking for?

http://www.cigarpage.com/padilla-1948-robusto-2.html


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Colibri?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Personal favorite Triple Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is high on my favorites list. Great stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB to start the day


----------



## LeatherNeck

Padron on the sunny beach @ Daytona and a first look of me and my chrome dome.

Dang Tablet rotates photos!


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Are these the guys you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.cigarpage.com/padilla-1948-robusto-2.html


This was. I looked the other day and it was 20 for $60. Still an excellent deal, but just now I ordered 15 for $40.

Thanks. A couple weeks back these were $2. They came and had darkening of the wrapper already so I just tried one out. Perfect aging. I have burned through much of my two previous purchases. Almost 40 sticks. I do love the Nica coronó and criollo combination. Wrapped of course in Honduras, but a seriously undervalued cigar.

I think they are moving them as to bleed out inventory and have one less blend to have the FDA deal with.

BTW, how does one get a job, paid by the FDA, to smoke cigars and study the side effects, as I would report these were excellent.

I'm just kidding. I'm sure machines combined with smoke pushed into pigs, beagles and monkeys, is how they will do such things. Lucky monkeys, other than the post Norte business.

Again thanks. Glad I could snag another 15.

Robusto seems my choice cigar size for warm, humid Summer. The smaller rg seem to not burn well. The larger, end up tunneling as the wrappers absorb the massive humidity. As Goldielocks said, (....this size is just perfect!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Padron on the sunny beach @ Daytona and a first look of me and my chrome dome.
> 
> Dang Tablet rotates photos!


Man you better put some sunscreen on that melon lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Fuma Em Corda.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RB Genesis, muy bueso (gordo)


----------



## Randy956

Padron 7000

This is the biggest cigar I've ever attempted!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

I had to get out some good old Gispert maduro box press coronas for riding in my buddy's truck with no AC. These are the ones I mentioned last night @quesquared pretty tame but great flavor.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> This was. I looked the other day and it was 20 for $60. Still an excellent deal, but just now I ordered 15 for $40.
> 
> Thanks. A couple weeks back these were $2. They came and had darkening of the wrapper already so I just tried one out. Perfect aging. I have burned through much of my two previous purchases. Almost 40 sticks. I do love the Nica coronó and criollo combination. Wrapped of course in Honduras, but a seriously undervalued cigar.
> 
> I think they are moving them as to bleed out inventory and have one less blend to have the FDA deal with.
> 
> BTW, how does one get a job, paid by the FDA, to smoke cigars and study the side effects, as I would report these were excellent.
> 
> I'm just kidding. I'm sure machines combined with smoke pushed into pigs, beagles and monkeys, is how they will do such things. Lucky monkeys, other than the post Norte business.
> 
> Again thanks. Glad I could snag another 15.
> 
> Robusto seems my choice cigar size for warm, humid Summer. The smaller rg seem to not burn well. The larger, end up tunneling as the wrappers absorb the massive humidity. As Goldielocks said, (....this size is just perfect!"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No problem. I picked up a few fivers from cigar page a few months back, the padilla 1948s and the batch 7's, so when you mentioned the 1948's I figured I'd take a look. I smoked one of the batch 7's and it burned real bad but I wrote down that it was sweet and floral and I that I should try another later.....

I think you just picked my cigar for the day though, I'll try a 1948.....It should be spicy and smokey with the Nic criollo....whereas the batch 7 has the Honduran criollo which I think makes for a more mellow smoke.... I think, I dunno, still learning lol


----------



## ivandrocco

@OneStrangeOne 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Ashton ESG









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

I'm gonna have to nab me one of those V cutters.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl,


----------



## quesquared

Afternoon smoke









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Padron 7000
> 
> This is the biggest cigar I've ever attempted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you do special stretches before one of those? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Do you do special stretches before one of those? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better watch out for stretch marks...


----------



## JohnBrody15

quesquared said:


> Afternoon smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I got one resting in the humi that I'm waiting to try.....


----------



## yamirstogies239

factory throwouts #49









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perdomo Slow-Aged. Attempted to smoke this turd. 8 months at 65% and it burned crooked, and would not stay lit. Chucked it.


----------



## quesquared

Next up









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

quesquared said:


> Next up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Waiting on a fiver of these to come in.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Waiting on a fiver of these to come in.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


 Good sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a package from @WNYTony so there was no waiting on this Black Belt Kick! Was a tough decision cuz I also got a killer package from 
bobby 08 but this one was opened right when I was gonna grab a stick! Again thanks Tony this was a great stick and can't wait to try the others!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Mike2147 said:


> Waiting on a fiver of these to come in.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


They are good sticks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> La Mission
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got one of those and every time I go to smoke it something stops me. Then I grab a different one later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Got one of those and every time I go to smoke it something stops me. Then I grab a different one later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the cigar Gods have be intervening on your behalf...lol. Bought my first box of these a few months ago. I keep trying one every few weeks, ROTT i wasn't impressed but now they seem to be getting better and tasting very nice. It's a very strong cigar flavor wise med/full. Perhaps in another couple weeks they'll really be great at least I'm hoping so.....Short story depending on how long it's been resting my advice would be to give it a little more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Maybe the cigar Gods have be intervening on your behalf...lol. Bought my first box of these a few months ago. I keep trying one every few weeks, ROTT i wasn't impressed but now they seem to be getting better and tasting very nice. It's a very strong cigar flavor wise med/full. Perhaps in another couple weeks they'll really be great at least I'm hoping so.....Short story depending on how long it's been resting my advice would be to give it a little more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know man! Will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

B52 Corojo, not a fan of RP but this was excellent


----------



## LeatherNeck

Finishing off the day here in Daytona with a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne in Robusto.
I'm normally drawn to cigars of the med-full to full bodied side, but I gotta say this gem has enough flavor to compensate for the lack of body. Me and the wife are having a wonderful time here on our anniversary and this is a great cigar for after dinner or to wind down the day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Was told this was a nic bomb. We shall see, the guy at the B&M had a bit of an evil chuckle as he handed it to me. Tapatalk turned it sideways.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Last one of the night.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

I bought a proper cutter yesterday, a Colibri V cutter.. by my second of the day (an undercrown) I got the hang of it. Not too deep, not too shallow. These littlr namakubis are grreeeat after a couple months rest too


----------



## LeatherNeck

BillH said:


> I bought a proper cutter yesterday, a Colibri V cutter.. by my second of the day (an undercrown) I got the hang of it. Not too deep, not too shallow. These littlr namakubis are grreeeat after a couple months rest too


That cross-cut should definitely open'er up!:wink2:


----------



## bobbya08

BillH said:


> I bought a proper cutter yesterday, a Colibri V cutter.. by my second of the day (an undercrown) I got the hang of it. Not too deep, not too shallow. These littlr namakubis are grreeeat after a couple months rest too


I will be picking up a v cutter sometime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds Villazon Factory, rothschild


----------



## WABOOM

bobbya08 said:


> I will be picking up a v cutter sometime soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


V cutters are awesome.


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> V cutters are awesome.


I've been meaning to pick one up. I've been using a Palio that @JtAv8tor gave me mostly. I did get a xikar X1 recently also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> V cutters are awesome.


I got me a $12 one off of Amazon that is working great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado. Successful cbid purchase now well rested. Tastes as good as it looks. Happy Saturday evening all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> V cutters are awesome.


I wouldn't use anything else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado. Successful cbid purchase now well rested. Tastes as good as it looks. Happy Saturday evening all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> I wouldn't use anything else
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that settles it. I'm getting a v cutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

The first of many I hope, at the beach for a week.


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Well that settles it. I'm getting a v cutter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those things are awesome and be careful what you wish for old coot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From a SBC surprise sampler with lots of rest.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Herrera Esteli TAA









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Well that settles it. I'm getting a v cutter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like my colibri v cutter. I found one on eBay a while back just south of 30 bucks. I like it best for ring gauges 50 and above.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Alrightdriver said:


> I really like my colibri v cutter. I found one on eBay a while back just south of 30 bucks. I like it best for ring gauges 50 and above.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I used one of these at my local shop (it's the preferred cutter of the proprietor there). I thought it was a great cutter. I would buy one if I wasn't so in love with my Wenger.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> I really like my colibri v cutter. I found one on eBay a while back just south of 30 bucks. I like it best for ring gauges 50 and above.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm holding out for new "deeper" Xikar v-cutter due out by fall.


----------



## Hickorynut

Semper Noctem said:


> Java maduro thanks to Puff's serial bomber and some BRCC AK47.


Love that coffee!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Front nine, Mi Amor Reserva. The cello shows some age but I've only had them for a month or so.










Back nine, Aging Room M356ii.

Both excellent in my opinion. Wish some of that goodness had rubbed off on my game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

lex61 said:


> Front nine, Mi Amor Reserva. The cello shows some age but I've only had them for a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back nine, Aging Room M356ii.
> 
> Both excellent in my opinion. Wish some of that goodness had rubbed off on my game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm playing tomorrow. Going to take a couple of sticks with me too. Hopefully the enjoyment of them will help me ignore my terrible play lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

lex61 said:


> Front nine, Mi Amor Reserva. The cello shows some age but I've only had them for a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back nine, Aging Room M356ii.
> 
> Both excellent in my opinion. Wish some of that goodness had rubbed off on my game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have one of those AR 356ii in my humi now and hope to acquire one of those LADC Mi Amor real soon. I haven't tried either yet and was wondering what the difference is between the AR 356 and 356ii? Different wrapper maybe? Anyway, both are nice looking sticks and I can almost smell them. (Someone really needs to invent "smellavision" lol)


----------



## LeatherNeck

Semper Noctem said:


> Java maduro thanks to Puff's serial bomber and some BRCC AK47.


Hey, that mug's contents are classified! :grin2:
Reminds me; I had bought a shirt one time (navy blue with big bright yellow lettering) that said "UNDERCOVER POLICE OFFICER" across the front. Got so many comments on that thing! The best was this girl comes up to me and asks was I really an undercover officer and if so why would I wear a shirt that told everyone.:vs_whistle: I told her "Yep, but don't tell anyone, ok?" Left her standing there developing a brain aneurysm trying to process that info.:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MidwestToker said:


> Really disappointed by this. Had to ditch it. I guess it's a dud, because these are well regarded. Four months rest, pack is soft, draw isn't tight, but just no smoke output. Burning super hot. And I just bought 10 more...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same experience with mine though it was ROTT. 4 months and still lacking? I may have to move them to my rocket humi...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

LeatherNeck said:


> I have one of those AR 356ii in my humi now and hope to acquire one of those LADC Mi Amor real soon. I haven't tried either yet and was wondering what the difference is between the AR 356 and 356ii? Different wrapper maybe? Anyway, both are nice looking sticks and I can almost smell them. (Someone really needs to invent "smellavision" lol)


CA says it's just a different tobacco batch and they added the ii designation to differentiate.

http://top25.cigaraficionado.com/2016/aging-room-small-batch-m356ii-mezzo/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

LeatherNeck said:


> (Someone really needs to invent "smellavision" lol)


You only say that now. Just imagine what horrible ways that could be used. While you're watching tv and smoking a nice cigar that new perfume ad comes on.... Now with smell-o-vision... Let's not even talk about those Lysol ads for the bathroom.

Non smelly screens are the way to stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Yellow Rose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Yellow Rose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smokes!


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great smokes!


Indeed they are my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'atelier La Mission,


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> L'atelier La Mission,
> 
> View attachment 136697


That's one of my all time favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Charter oak while cleaning garage









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Those things are awesome and be careful what you wish for old coot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday..... solid burn throughout. Took about an inch to get interesting. Sweet spices. The ginger cola was a great way to round out the experience.....


----------



## Fusion

My Breakfast, with a Peet's


----------



## Randy956

TataWhat..

Tat with crystal light punch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Three Lions

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Renacer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the corona? Love that stick.

TL


----------



## Kidvegas

Three Lions said:


> Is that the corona? Love that stick.
> 
> TL


Actually it's the Toro Bravo....and a dang fine smoke for sure bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Kidvegas said:


> Actually it's the Toro Bravo....and a dang fine smoke for sure bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it! It's hard to tell in photos - sometimes the sticks look bigger than they are. The renacer has a subtle complexity that I really enjoy, especially in the smaller ring gauges.

TL


----------



## Kidvegas

Avo Syncro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Just before a FL rainstorm. Had to cut it short and come back to it later.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First Ortega for me. Used it as a yard gar while I mowed the grass. It was ROTT so unsure as to my liking. Anyone with experience with these and how rest do they need?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

After lunch smoke.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4x60









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21 during the afternoon Tstorm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Undercrown Gran Toro and a monster 24oz mojito.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not bad for a lighter bodied smoke. I would smoke another, for sure. Not nearly as many burn issues so far as that last stick I posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

A little something from @Fusion in the NC Pass bomb he laid on me. Enjoying this with some Red Sox baseball and some Russell's Reserve. Thanks again! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stogiepuffer said:


> First Ortega for me. Used it as a yard gar while I mowed the grass. It was ROTT so unsure as to my liking. Anyone with experience with these and how rest do they need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I like em, at about a year the flavor profile seems to get crisp.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> La Imperiosa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF The Judge,
> 
> View attachment 136777


One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

JtAv8tor said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't had one. I enjoy most of the My Father blends. Is it worth the price? Most of the B&M's around me have them at about $11-12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying something new to see what all the fuss is about. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Maxh92 said:


> Haven't had one. I enjoy most of the My Father blends. Is it worth the price? Most of the B&M's around me have them at about $11-12
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good, worth the $ imo, maybe not for an everyday smoke but a nice weekend treat, it's a whole lotta smoke for an afternoon session!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Last night in Daytona Beach FL. Drinks, Joe's Crab Shack, and a final cigar. Diesel Rage and a sunset, such a nice way to end a wonderful anniversary and weekend!


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Last night in Daytona Beach FL. Drinks, Joe's Crab Shack, and a final cigar. Diesel Rage and a sunset, such a nice way to end a wonderful anniversary and weekend!


Glad you and the misses got a nice getaway. I'm sure it was well deserved. Safe travels brother for the trip home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> Maybe the cigar Gods have be intervening on your behalf...lol. Bought my first box of these a few months ago. I keep trying one every few weeks, ROTT i wasn't impressed but now they seem to be getting better and tasting very nice. It's a very strong cigar flavor wise med/full. Perhaps in another couple weeks they'll really be great at least I'm hoping so.....Short story depending on how long it's been resting my advice would be to give it a little more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this cigar, one of my favorite SA wrapper cigars. Give it time, it will become special.


----------



## jesterns2

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF The Judge,
> 
> View attachment 136777


That's a good one! Also the first and only MF I have tried so far

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Wife's fav aroma. Time to watch storms roll in.


----------



## Three Lions

Oliva MB 3 Churchill.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuxguy

thanks to @10Bears I enjoyed a Cohiba Extra Vigoroso from his newbie trade. It was a great cigar, first time burning one of those. Thanks again!


----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying this K222 in the desert. I will be getting more of these in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Personal favorite Triple Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked a tenner of those for $30. Really like them, smooth and Deep rich maduro flavor for days.


----------



## mpomario

I had a My Father La Duena this morning. Very good. Got a box cheap on Cbid. This evening I am smoking the Perdomo Champagne Noir with about 5 months on it. They just keep getting better. Really like all the Perdomo's I've tried. The Champagne was one that got me getting serious about cigars a year or so back.


----------



## bripper

Kidvegas said:


> La Imperiosa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also smoked a La Imperiosa Double Robusto (toro) while watching Yankees-Mariners game on our upper deck.


----------



## scott1256ca

Carillo Elencos. Band came off in the celo. Had a hell of a time getting the celo off. Very tight. I was afraid I'd wreck the cigar!


----------



## mpomario

scott1256ca said:


> Carillo Elencos. Band came off in the celo. Had a hell of a time getting the celo off. Very tight. I was afraid I'd wreck the cigar!


When I have one like that I'll blow into the cello to get it unstuck then it usually comes off easy. I had a bunch of CAO Brazilia's come like that and it has worked on all of them.


----------



## WNYTony

Amazon Basin for golf, Viaje Summer fest 2010 tonight while relaxing


----------



## scott1256ca

mpomario said:


> When I have one like that I'll blow into the cello to get it unstuck then it usually comes off easy. I had a bunch of CAO Brazilia's come like that and it has worked on all of them.


Good idea. I'll try that if it happens again.
Thx


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Signature Series with a cup of Kenya this morning,


----------



## yamirstogies239

vegafina with sprite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJF Signature Series with a cup of Kenya this morning,
> 
> View attachment 136921


Gotta look for this! Not had the pleasure and didn't even know it existed...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Haven't had one. I enjoy most of the My Father blends. Is it worth the price? Most of the B&M's around me have them at about $11-12
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

First for today


----------



## mrolland5500

Javelina a whole lot of good!!! 
#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Javelina a whole lot of good!!!
> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#google

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

quesquared said:


> #google
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's an Underground Cigar Shop exclusive from Black Label Trading Company
I only know this because The Man very generously gifted one to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Ahhhh gotcha thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G 4.5 for maduro monday. One of my favorites.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last week


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR corona









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

My boy picked me a stick for this afternoon. Little sweet at the beginning but still a decent smoke. Sweet Jane for the win!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Vandal. Tight draw, may have been over humidified.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

A home rolled cigar that is quite surprisingly good!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Stogiepuffer said:


> AB Vandal. Tight draw, may have been over humidified.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Tight draw was my experience with one of those over the weekend too. I've had these before but can't remember if that was the exception or the rule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

@php007 that is a hell of a tasty week!


----------



## Fusion

My first 5 Vegas, this one a Gold from @WNYTony Was expecting a mild smoke and not much more, got a nice surprise, Not so mild with lots of flavor, thanks Tony


----------



## mrolland5500

@Kidvegas you inspired me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gave up, I need a modus tool or something. ERDM Oscuro FTW.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> @Kidvegas you inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Kidvegas is into lucky charms?


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> @Kidvegas is into lucky charms?


He is indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

RP Decade 10th Anniversary. Soooo glad to be home and smoking on my own patio! Thanks for all the best wishes. You guys are family to me!


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> He is indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeahBro lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> @Kidvegas you inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always glad ta help a brother out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HU VC corona on the ride home in another thunderstorm. I smoke the Reserve a lot, but the VC is pretty good too.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

I think this was a Noob PIF smoke from @Semper Noctem - I've been really curious about these, they didn't disappoint. Reminded me a bit of a New World. Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

MidwestToker said:


> I think this was a Noob PIF smoke from @Semper Noctem - I've been really curious about these, they didn't disappoint. Reminded me a bit of a New World. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that was from me. I got them because @WABOOM spoke highly of them. Glad it didnt disappoint!


----------



## LeatherNeck

I've had my scope on them as well. Reviews look good for them.


----------



## Semper Noctem

LeatherNeck said:


> I've had my scope on them as well. Reviews look good for them.


Happy to send a couple your way. PM if you'd like to try 'em.


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Happy to send a couple your way. PM if you'd like to try 'em.


Tapatalk is acting stupid. Is your PM box full? I tried to PM you but I don't know if it worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Nope, working fine. Just have had a chance to respond yet.


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Nope, working fine. Just have had a chance to respond yet.


Well mine keeps shutting down so I didn't know if my message sent or what. Stupid iPhone I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Tapatalk is acting stupid. Is your PM box full? I tried to PM you but I don't know if it worked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your updates.. Tapatalk had an update. Mine was screwed up till I updated.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Check your updates.. Tapatalk had an update. Mine was screwed up till I updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. I will check right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Thank you sir. I will check right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine just updated last night.. Looks different but it's working way better now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Firing up this 6x60 smoke.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Firing up this 6x60 smoke.


Those are good. @mrolland5500 gave me one and it was great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Smoking this on the back porch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piken

JR nicaraguan overruns Habano robustos 

20 count bundles just came in the mail pulled one out......

Dang, not bad, I can smoke these.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Those are good. @mrolland5500 gave me one and it was great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure mine did as well. This is my 2nd one to try and it's as good as the 1st.


----------



## Alrightdriver

La Imperiosa magico









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Pretty sure mine did as well. This is my 2nd one to try and it's as good as the 1st.


Indeed brother

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

XXX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A Smith maduro in this humidity is still questionable. At least my cig tobacco won't dry out while making them.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> A Smith maduro in this humidity is still questionable. At least my cig tobacco won't dry out while making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What type of cig machine is that? I use a top-o-matic but i like the look of that one it's smaller than mine, but looks just as solid.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Smoking this on the back porch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stick right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

BG Meyer goodness


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> What type of cig machine is that? I use a top-o-matic but i like the look of that one it's smaller than mine, but looks just as solid.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's the Powermatic 2+. I've had this one about 5 years. The original one I had the electric motor got too weak after a couple years. The crazy thing is, between me, my wife, a neighbor, and my 2 closest friends, this thing pumps out 600-800 cigarettes a week for the past 3 years and is still going strong.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> It's the Powermatic 2+. I've had this one about 5 years. The original one I had the electric motor got too weak after a couple years. The crazy thing is, between me, my wife, a neighbor, and my 2 closest friends, this thing pumps out 600-800 cigarettes a week for the past 3 years and is still going strong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I've yet to use an electric one. I'll have to look into it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks for the info. I've yet to use an electric one. I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Very quick and consistent. I can make 5-10/minute. I still see them around for $100, but they can be had around $50-60.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

While smoking this I realized how badly I missed out on the Amazon Basin. Really would loved to have tried that cigar now. This Fuma Em Corda was excellent. The pepper is really ramped up to something like paprika which bring you to Earthy black soil. Wonderful undertones of clove and cinnamon. Perfect construction and burn. The ash didn't fall off until the band. Gotta get more of these and hopefully somehow I can come across an Amazon Basin one of these days.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Del Fuego said:


> While smoking this I realized how badly I missed out on the Amazon Basin. Really would loved to have tried that cigar now. This Fuma Em Corda was excellent. The pepper is really ramped up to something like paprika which bring you to Earthy black soil. Wonderful undertones of clove and cinnamon. Perfect construction and burn. The ash didn't fall off until the band. Gotta get more of these and hopefully somehow I can come across an Amazon Basin one of these days.


PM me. I'll send you one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> My boy picked me a stick for this afternoon. Little sweet at the beginning but still a decent smoke. Sweet Jane for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't get by that sweetened tip. Like the Crazy Alice alot but can't do this one.



Humphrey's Ghost said:


> PM *[T]* me. *[R]* I'll send *[A]* you one*[P]*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed that for ya Ghost !


----------



## Del Fuego

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> PM me. I'll send you one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very generous of you. Thank you so much; I surely cannot turn that down!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> I couldn't get by that sweetened tip. Like the Crazy Alice alot but can't do this one.
> 
> Fixed that for ya Ghost !


LOL. One or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> XXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. All I can say is wow. I rarely nub a cigar but this was an exception. I've had a Perfexcion X before but was underwhelmed. This XXX was superb. It started a bit rough for the fist half inch or so. I got some metallic flavors that lingered on the palate. But then it mellowed into an exceptional balance of strength and smoothness. Consistently excellent to the end (not the bitter end I might add.) It would have been convenient if I hadn't liked it. Now I'm in trouble .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dante with my morning coffee,


----------



## Thig

Oliva and Maxwell House


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I couldn't get by that sweetened tip. Like the Crazy Alice alot but can't do this one.
> 
> Fixed that for ya Ghost !


Yeah it takes half way through the stick to calm down on the sweetness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Yard gar


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my Tuesday morning before work.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Last night courtesy of @TankSD13 from the noobie sampler trade










This morning's light smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MF Connie. These just keep getting better with rest.

As far as NY Summers go, I have another 2 months of pleasant weather, albeit rainy this year. I like CT wrapped cigars in the warmer months much more than during the cold, dark days of Winter albeit this stick does go well with good coffee. Just to large for a quick smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> Yeah it takes half way through the stick to calm down on the sweetness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought one at the B&M. It rewards the patience but that sweet tip is supposedly not infused or flavored. Just sweet tobacco.

Overall, an interesting shape but way overpriced at the B&M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought one at the B&M. It rewards the patience but that sweet tip is supposedly not infused or flavored. Just sweet tobacco.
> 
> Overall, an interesting shape but way overpriced at the B&M.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is crazy for tobacco to be that sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This big fella today


----------



## talisker10

Padron 26 after dinner


----------



## msmith1986

Punch magnum. Still humid here, but these always burn great and always billow smoke for an hour and a half.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Finally giving this one a try. So far it's a good smoke. Thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> Finally giving this one a try. So far it's a good smoke. Thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


I have no idea what that is, but I like the almost black wrapper... Looks tasty.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano......


----------



## csk415

Alrightdriver said:


> I have no idea what that is, but I like the almost black wrapper... Looks tasty.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's a great little smoke. Forgot what he told me it was. Maybe @OneStrangeOne will remind me. I need to find more if there still around.


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> It's a great little smoke. Forgot what he told me it was. Maybe @OneStrangeOne will remind me. I need to find more if there still around.


Even the Dragon on the band says it's ready for fire!! Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

droy1958 said:


> A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano......


How'd it smoke? If i remember correctly we both bought some on a CP sale. The few I've tried have been great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> It's a great little smoke. Forgot what he told me it was. Maybe @OneStrangeOne will remind me. I need to find more if there still around.


That would be the Emilio Drag K, tasty little smokes when they burn right, construction can be hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Bellas Artes,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good mild smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum




----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> That would be the Emilio Drag K, tasty little smokes when they burn right, construction can be hit or miss sometimes.


Thanks. Knew Drag was in the name but couldn't get google to hit on it. It was a good smoke. Needed a couple of relights but other than that it was great.


----------



## droy1958

Kidvegas said:


> How'd it smoke? If i remember correctly we both bought some on a CP sale. The few I've tried have been great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're very nice. Wish I purchased more.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

For the after work drive...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

kegnum said:


>


How is it smoking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Doing my rounds with a No.3 platinum.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

droy1958 said:


> They're very nice. Wish I purchased more.....


Abe never lets me down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

droy1958 said:


> They're very nice. Wish I purchased more.....


Pinar del Rio A. Flores Serie Privada Habano

$72 for 20 (without box).


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost, nice smoke, thank you


----------



## Regiampiero

First one of these.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Not sure I am ready for full strength yet


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Monday's Maduro, followed by Tuesday's Tat (From the Puff Pirate!)


----------



## Gummy Jones

Evening folks


----------



## Mike2147

Not a damn thing since Sunday.... sick as hell.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Sorry to hear it. Nothing worse than being laid low and denied the simple pleasures in life! Get well soon.

TL


----------



## BillH

Tatuaje tattoo. Found out about these from another member in this topic. Am I crazy or does this taste like a Dr. pepper to anyone else?


----------



## TheDesire

Alec Bradley Prensado and Aging Room F55.


----------



## msmith1986

The cedar and spice pair perfect with a frozen vanilla/spiced chai. Every time I smoke one I wish it was 5 feet long. These have always been in my personal top 10 NC for flavor and value. Especially since my running average for 4 different styles of robusto is around $4/stick.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MOW Legend. Cheapest of the marca, but way under rated IMO.


----------



## Three Lions

Chateau Fuente. Been working my way through the AF line to see what I like. Don't think this one is a repeat for me. Though my palate seems off today - everything seems to have a metallic taste. Prob won't have another stick tonight. I'll have a curry for dinner and see what that does to my palate!

TL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Three Lions said:


> Chateau Fuente. Been working my way through the AF line to see what I like. Don't think this one is a repeat for me. Though my palate seems off today - everything seems to have a metallic taste. Prob won't have another stick tonight. I'll have a curry for dinner and see what that does to my palate!
> 
> TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of those either but love the 858 sun grown


----------



## Maxh92

I'm not generally a Rocky Patel fan; but, this little R4 is one of the better sticks that I've had in a long time. The corojo wrapper is giving off a nice flavor. A little woody (maybe cedar), with some nice spice. I would love to find a few more of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Prett much ROTT, courtesy of @SoCal Gunner . It sounded nice and crispy when I pinched the foot, so I chose this cigar tonight. This is a treat. This cigar has a lot of baking spice flavors (which I love). Cinnamon, nutmeg, brown sugar. Almost tastes like a cinnamon bun. This is a must try for any one who likes that type of profile. Tons of rich chewy smoke. It has a very Boutique taste to it. I'm impressed. THANK YOU.


----------



## TreySC

Great smoke!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Tat Tuesday !


----------



## msmith1986

Three Lions said:


> Chateau Fuente. Been working my way through the AF line to see what I like. Don't think this one is a repeat for me. Though my palate seems off today - everything seems to have a metallic taste. Prob won't have another stick tonight. I'll have a curry for dinner and see what that does to my palate!
> 
> TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those never really knocked my socks off either, but I smoke the 8-5-8's and Hemingway's quite often.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

bobbya08 said:


> How is it smoking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad. Definitely on my "would buy more" list. Going to let the rest of the 5 pack age and see how it tastes then.


----------



## msmith1986

SLR on the front porch with my wife and neighbor.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

msmith1986 said:


> Those never really knocked my socks off either, but I smoke the 8-5-8's and Hemingway's quite often.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Haven't tried the 8-5-8 yet. Had a few Hemingway and expect to stock up - I like the Best Seller and have a Signature that's waiting to be tried. Also like the Don Carlos in the Belicoso and #3 sizes.

TL


----------



## msmith1986

Three Lions said:


> Haven't tried the 8-5-8 yet. Had a few Hemingway and expect to stock up - I like the Best Seller and have a Signature that's waiting to be tried. Also like the Don Carlos in the Belicoso and #3 sizes.
> 
> TL


The 8-5-8 is a good budget smoke. I think my average is around $4.50/stick or less.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

msmith1986 said:


> The 8-5-8 is a good budget smoke. I think my average is around $4.50/stick or less.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ok - will check them out. Don Carlos doesn't count as a budget smoke!

Thanks

TL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's an AJ kinda morning, with dark roast Sumatra of course,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948 this morning with sweet tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Champagne InHand said:


> Padilla 1948 this morning with sweet tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are just going to town on those aren't you? Every time you do I consider buying some, even though I promised myself to stop for a while. 

I'm happy for you to have found something you enjoy so much that costs so little. A goal I would guess many of us have.


----------



## csk415

What's y'alls opinion on the LFD La Nox? Don't see it posted a lot and was curious how they were.


----------



## Fusion

csk415 said:


> What's y'alls opinion on the LFD La Nox? Don't see it posted a lot and was curious how they were.


I had 1 last week, there is a pic in this thread of it, wasnt very happy with it myself, though im a LFD fan .
Had burn issues, kind of 1 note, was expecting better.
It was right out of my local lounge but the sticks from there are normally spot on.


----------



## Fusion

Monte White No.2 Today


----------



## msmith1986

Belicoso after lunch.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

msmith1986 said:


> Belicoso after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Right there with you!


----------



## GOT14U

@bobbya08
This thing is taste! Much appreciated!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> @bobbya08
> This thing is taste! Much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty bad when you don't remember sending a Black Honey.


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The picture didn't load for me lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Pretty bad when you don't remember sending a Black Honey.


I just called the B&M and had them send me another bundle of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

eliot said:


> Right there with you!


#HellYeah says @mrolland5500 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I just called the B&M and had them send me another bundle of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife probably won't like the next statement either.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another AJF stick, don't remember what this one is, fresh roll maybe?


----------



## LeatherNeck

I haven't had one of these in a while (and I'm getting low) so I figured today is the day. It has about 8 months on it, and a few water spots, so let's light'er up. This blend has been around for awhile and seems to have faded into the shadows (somewhat) but that hasn't changed the fact that it's a damn fine smoke. LGC Serie R


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Wife probably won't like the next statement either.


I had to grab another bundle, may be the last chance I get to get more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> @bobbya08
> This thing is taste! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know we have a "Warped Wednesday" thread now, right? :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Ecuador Habano wrapped 1845









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

LADC that's about two years old. Look at that V cut! Never going back. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tasting and performing beautifully. These take a while to shine. It's shining.


----------



## scott1256ca

Partagas Benji Master. I like these.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I just called the B&M and had them send me another bundle of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah if they got I'd get for sure. Who's your B&M?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Smoke


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Yeah if they got I'd get for sure. Who's your B&M?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll PM you the info. I don't know what the rules are about posting stuff like that on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I had to grab another bundle, may be the last chance I get to get more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a good thing you did. They seem to be pretty sought after.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'll PM you the info. I don't know what the rules are about posting stuff like that on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw the rules. I live life on the edge bro....lol. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> You know we have a "Warped Wednesday" thread now, right? :grin2:


Oh no I didn't I guess I'm doing it and didn't know....Warped Wednesday for the win! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I just called the B&M and had them send me another bundle of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> #HellYeah says @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Oh no I didn't I guess I'm doing it and didn't know....Warped Wednesday for the win! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get some EZ Eklessia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

BillH said:


> Tatuaje tattoo. Found out about these from another member in this topic. Am I crazy or does this taste like a Dr. pepper to anyone else?


You're crazy. Hah!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Finally cooled off out here in the west Texas desert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Camacho corojo corona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione cg:4 and Sam Adams. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Warped Wednesday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Had some good Regis cigars before, but not sure Sumatra is for me.


----------



## csk415

Bobalu Annihilation. Described as full flavor smoke. First third was a little rough but has come around at the half way mark. Defiantly need more rest.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Bobalu Annihilation. Described as full flavor smoke. First third was a little rough but has come around at the half way mark. Defiantly need more rest.


I've seen several posts about bobalu they are a Texas company correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

bobbya08 said:


> I've seen several posts about bobalu they are a Texas company correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. That's correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Maxh92 said:


> Yes sir. That's correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to look into them then being as I'm a Texan. How are the cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I've seen several posts about bobalu they are a Texas company correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Hand rolled and based out of Austin. They have a store on 6th street and main store on burnet st. Can you believe @Yukoner is the one that got me turned into them.


----------



## Mike2147

bobbya08 said:


> Finally cooled off out here in the west Texas desert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I spent about two hours today looking for those things....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I need to look into them then being as I'm a Texan. How are the cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good. Need some rest tho. They have several different samplers to try. Pick some more up while I was down there.


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> Man I spent about two hours today looking for those things....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


They are elusive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

csk415 said:


> Yup. Hand rolled and based out of Austin. They have a store on 6th street and main store on burnet st. Can you believe @Yukoner is the one that got me turned into them.


The Roma Craft guys are located in Texas too. Really though rolled in Nica at tabacalera del sueños in the departamente de Esteli.

Some real creative stuff has come out of Texas over the years.

I myself found myself in the Army stationed at Ft. Sam Houston during the Gulf War, as a time to think about what I really wanted to do with my life. I was young, but really enjoyed San Antonio.

Texas Hill country is so beautiful in late April as the wild flowers are blossoming roadside. I drove from the Airport in Austin, (let's keep it weird, great food) to a place rented on one of the big lakes above Johnson City a few years back. Some friends rented a huge house for the weekend. We all drank a ton of wine, had amazing BBQ, then cut our own steaks to grill the second night. That Sunday I drove down to San Antonio and stayed with an old high school friend who lives there now.

We Yankee boys may joke now and again about Texas, but it's really a big, beautiful and great state. Love the no state income tax. The nephew works for GE in Austin now.

Two great aquifers in America are in Texas and Nebraska. Sure beats the filtered water from the polluted Great Lakes.

Okay I have thread wandered enough.

Good night folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> The Roma Craft guys are located in Texas too. Really though rolled in Nica at tabacalera del sueños in the departamente de Esteli.
> 
> Some real creative stuff has come out of Texas over the years.
> 
> I myself found myself in the Army stationed at Ft. Sam Houston during the Gulf War, as a time to think about what I really wanted to do with my life. I was young, but really enjoyed San Antonio.
> 
> Texas Hill country is so beautiful in late April as the wild flowers are blossoming roadside. I drove from the Airport in Austin, (let's keep it weird, great food) to a place rented on one of the big lakes above Johnson City a few years back. Some friends rented a huge house for the weekend. We all drank a ton of wine, had amazing BBQ, then cut our own steaks to grill the second night. That Sunday I drove down to San Antonio and stayed with an old high school friend who lives there now.
> 
> We Yankee boys may joke now and again about Texas, but it's really a big, beautiful and great state. Love the no state income tax. The nephew works for GE in Austin now.
> 
> Two great aquifers in America are in Texas and Nebraska. Sure beats the filtered water from the polluted Great Lakes.
> 
> Okay I have thread wandered enough.
> 
> Good night folks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you my friend are welcome anytime. You are correct it is a big state and a beautiful one also. If you ever find yourself back here holler at me and I'll do my best to entertain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Well you my friend are welcome anytime. You are correct it is a big state and a beautiful one also. If you ever find yourself back here holler at me and I'll do my best to entertain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a lot to do in Texas. It just takes to damn long to drive to all the spots. Cali is closer to El Paso than El Paso is to Texarkana.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> There is a lot to do in Texas. It just takes to damn long to drive to all the spots. Cali is closer to El Paso than El Paso is to Texarkana.


I know I have to drive across it every time I go to work. I live in Far East Texas. I work in west Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Did you get some EZ Eklessia?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I got 10 that should be here Friday no more 5 packs like the Cleavers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> They are good. Need some rest tho. They have several different samplers to try. Pick some more up while I was down there.


They used to give a puff discount..I don't know if they still do.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not to shabby. Man of War ruination 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> They used to give a puff discount..I don't know if they still do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Try this. Might still work. 
http://www.bobalu.com/fsfs.html


----------



## WNYTony

My Father Le Bijou, courtesy of @GOT14U while walking the long walk and tonight a Montecristo Espada


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL and Sumatra dark roast,


----------



## Thig

Ash was hanging on until I dropped the cigar in the sand.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm still on a tour of my Partagas stash. Extra oscuro for after lunch today. The white ash on this one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Cohiba


----------



## Randy956

This is a Serie R Black. It's 6.75 inches long by .75 around. 
One of, if not the largest cigars I've ever smoked. Got them on CBid cheap. 
Numbness is worn off enough for me to try a stick. 








Construction is amazing. I wish island cigars were as well made as these are. 
I'll see how good it is even if I'm not tasting fully yet.

So far it's a nice mild smoke. I prefer more "full on" cigars but so far it's good after an inch in. 
I'm recovering from 2 hours in the dentist chair this morning and so far can't pick up on nuances yet.

EDIT:
Turns out, I like this cigar. Then again I'm in pain meds right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Lp black label.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Alrightdriver said:


> Lp black label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Any burn issues with that? When'd you buy it? The single I had burned like crap, had little smoke output and was a soft pack. I smoked it after I ordered 10 on CBid about two weeks ago, and hope that one was just a dud.


----------



## Alrightdriver

MidwestToker said:


> Any burn issues with that? When'd you buy it? The single I had burned like crap, had little smoke output and was a soft pack. I smoked it after I ordered 10 on CBid about two weeks ago, and hope that one was just a dud.


I've had to touch up a Couple times. I'm pretty sure i got it off a scorcher about 3 weeks ago. Other than the touch ups it's been smoking great. I'm a little over the half way point and it is great for my tastes. A slight sweetness and woody body. It could have used a couple more weeks rest. My only real complaint is that i didn't get more. The way this one is going it sounds like you just got a dud.. That or i grabbed the best of my bunch lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

So far so good 
CBid some time ago. Gotta let them rest a few months. 








It's been resting at 65% for 3 or 4 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> So far so good
> CBid some time ago. Gotta let them rest a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is it?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

It's a very serie R black. La Gloria Cubana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Unholy Cocktail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Unholy Cocktail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only had one diesel.. I need to buy some more. Those are good smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Payback, kinda wish I had gotten more of these,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Room 101 Payback, kinda wish I had gotten more of these,
> View attachment 138009


I had one of those and wasn't impressed. But i also smoked it straight from the b&m i got it from. Perhaps it just needed more rest.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> I had one of those and wasn't impressed. But i also smoked it straight from the b&m i got it from. Perhaps it just needed more rest.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, I didn't think much of em fresh either. This one has a couple of years on it, I bought a box when they came out, they hit their prime at about a year. This is the last one.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, I didn't think much of em fresh either. This one has a couple of years on it, I bought a box when they came out, they hit their prime at about a year. This is the last one.


Yep.. I didn't have enough patience. That was also before i found puff.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yard cutting time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brimy623

Time for a quick one!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Finally taking a break from doing anything but, enjoying a nice cigar from none other than the "Mystery Bomber". It's going great with a ginger ale. Thank you very much.
















Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Yard cutting time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are those any good? I like brick house and these can be had at a decent price.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Are those any good? I like brick house and these can be had at a decent price.


I enjoy them snagged a bundle of 20 on devil site for about 25.00 if I recall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yukoner

csk415 said:


> Yup. Hand rolled and based out of Austin. They have a store on 6th street and main store on burnet st. Can you believe @Yukoner is the one that got me turned into them.


:grin2: I may live in the middle of no where but I sure do travel !


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying the night with this robusto.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> Unholy Cocktail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unholy? Looks pretty righteous to me

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had one of the little CT Intemperance from Roma Craft this morning. No picture but a box showed up today and I was trying to make room. I ended up dumping about 12 into my singles bin. 

Great little smoke and buying the box at a 25% discount. That's sub $4 sticks. 

Gotta love that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

JtAv8tor said:


> I enjoy them snagged a bundle of 20 on devil site for about 25.00 if I recall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are there different types of BrickHouse?? What I mean is I picked one up from a B&M and it was on the shelf with like Quorums etc. It was an $8 cigar and it was awful! It was so bitter I couldn't even get 10 minute into it. Was it perhaps just a bad cigar or just me? Heck maybe it wasn't even a real BrickHouse or something I dont know.

I see folks talking about them but I have been a little reluctant to pick up another one..


----------



## Champagne InHand

quesquared said:


> Unholy? Looks pretty righteous to me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I call those the chocolate chode. 
MFreud might call it something different but that guy could smoke up to 20 cigars a day.

He supposedly said "Sometimes, a cigar is just a cigar."

Of course it can compare to the Torpedo Nubs in the chode department.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB this evening


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Champagne InHand said:


> I call those the chocolate chode.
> MFreud might call it something different but that guy could smoke up to 20 cigars a day.
> 
> He supposedly said "Sometimes, a cigar is just a cigar."
> 
> Of course it can compare to the Torpedo Nubs in the chode department.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol well I'm gonna go with a cigar is just a cigar without forcing my subconscious thoughts of it looking like a chode onto an object destined for my mouth

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Something real nice and real smooth from @Semper Noctem. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## csk415




----------



## dortold

A humble cigar to go with my humble setup.










This one just arrived from a cigar club I subscribe to, and it was described as a "daily cigar," so I figured I'd "waste" it by smoking it first, with no rest. It performed well as far as burn, but I can't say much about the flavour. Although I've misjudged other sticks based on a premature smoke before, so who knows.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> Only had one diesel.. I need to buy some more. Those are good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I was down to 3 or 4 left so I stocked up from the devil site. Got about 35 and some other smokes. The only diesel I've smoked that I did not like was the uncut connie.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Last one for today


----------



## Maxh92

Not a fan of this one. Every draw leaves a very chemically taste on my lips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> I was down to 3 or 4 left so I stocked up from the devil site. Got about 35 and some other smokes. The only diesel I've smoked that I did not like was the uncut connie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've only had one, but i can understand not liking the Connie, my experience tells me that Connies don't pack the punch I'm looking for usually. Though i thought all diesels packed a punch.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

First time smoking one of these. It is good. Nice mineral earthiness and tangy, zesty, almost citrusy.


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Hoyo AJF


----------



## Three Lions

Padron 3000 with Oban 14. I am starting to realize just how good these cigars are. Not just good value but good by any standards. I've tried the 2000 and 3000 so far - excellent.

Strangely enough I couldn't upload the picture from Tapatalk. It gave an error saying it wasn't permitted. Not sure if there is some kind of image recognition filter - if so I wonder what it thought the photo was of?!


----------



## MidwestToker

Three Lions said:


> Padron 3000 with Oban 14. I am starting to realize just how good these cigars are. Not just good value but good by any standards. I've tried the 2000 and 3000 so far - excellent.
> 
> Strangely enough I couldn't upload the picture from Tapatalk. It gave an error saying it wasn't permitted. Not sure if there is some kind of image recognition filter - if so I wonder what it thought the photo was of?!


Sometimes Tapatalk likes to not work. It probably wasn't you. I think it's probably server overload or something.

And yes. Padron's standard line is an incredible bang for the buck. I can usually find them for $5 or even less. I think the 2000 and 3000 are the best vitolas. They're just a perfect cigar.


----------



## Three Lions

MidwestToker said:


> Sometimes Tapatalk likes to not work. It probably wasn't you. I think it's probably server overload or something.
> 
> And yes. Padron's standard line is an incredible bang for the buck. I can usually find them for $5 or even less. I think the 2000 and 3000 are the best vitolas. They're just a perfect cigar.


I tried other photos and only this one was rejected. Something must have been wrong with it. Glad you feel the same way about the Padrons.

TL


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> Padron 3000 with Oban 14. I am starting to realize just how good these cigars are. Not just good value but good by any standards. I've tried the 2000 and 3000 so far - excellent.
> 
> Strangely enough I couldn't upload the picture from Tapatalk. It gave an error saying it wasn't permitted. Not sure if there is some kind of image recognition filter - if so I wonder what it thought the photo was of?!


I have a Padron Churchill in my dry box to smoke tomorrow, hard to beat for the price


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Kenya dark roast today,


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue with Kenya dark roast today,
> View attachment 138057


I may smoke the one you sent to me, later today. I've been eyeing it here lately.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue with Kenya dark roast today,
> View attachment 138057


I keep seeing those pop up.. May have to grab me a couple next time I visit the B&M I know the dpg's I have tried have been very good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

LFD 1994 Maduro. With Sweet Tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

La palina oscuro gordo with about 6mo rest. Pretty good but not sure this is a repeat for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

The flavor bomb of these never ceases to amaze me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sticks702

I was searching all the local B&M's here in Vegas looking for one of these Swamp Rats to try before buying a whole pack. Turns out I shoulda just bought the 10 pack (which I have now done). I love the aroma when you take off the cello and the taste is unique for sure. Burn was great as well


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## StillPuffin

Sticks702 said:


> I was searching all the local B&M's here in Vegas looking for one of these Swamp Rats to try before buying a whole pack. Turns out I shoulda just bought the 10 pack (which I have now done). I love the aroma when you take off the cello and the taste is unique for sure. Burn was great as well


A lot of folks around here aren't big on those. I actually really enjoy them as well. I love the smell and like to have them around for cookouts and outdoor summer fun time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> Always good


You stuck to your word. FYI...CigarPage is having their Padron deal right now.


----------



## MidwestToker

JtAv8tor said:


> The flavor bomb of these never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which one is that? I get confused by the Diesel brand. They have so many cigars that look relatively the same.


----------



## JtAv8tor

MidwestToker said:


> Which one is that? I get confused by the Diesel brand. They have so many cigars that look relatively the same.


Diesel unlimited, and I am with you in getting them confused lmao had to look at pics on CI to recall which it was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oogahmoe

Crux Passport...


----------



## Kidvegas

oogahmoe said:


> Crux Passport...


What ya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oogahmoe

I like them alot. Great build, changing flavors, interesting smoke. Creamy-chocolate-malt-like. Crux has some good offerings.


----------



## Kidvegas

oogahmoe said:


> I like them alot. Great build, changing flavors, interesting smoke. Creamy-chocolate-malt-like. Crux has some good offerings.


I only ask because I've had that blend and was confronted with many tight draws. Perhaps not enough rest or just bad construction. I think 1 of 5 smoked well and I'll admit it was DELICIOUS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oogahmoe

Kidvegas said:


> ...tight draws.


I've had some tight draws too, but not enough to turn me off (I don't mind poking a stick if needed). I also think they need a rest for best flavor.


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a bully with serious thunder and rain on my tail a mile or so back.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Avo heritage


----------



## GOT14U

Room 101 Daruma at the local B&M....this is a little powerhouse!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Fusion said:


> Always good


Yep. Starting to feel the same way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Always a good stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956




----------



## Randy956

jc389 said:


> Are there different types of BrickHouse?? What I mean is I picked one up from a B&M and it was on the shelf with like Quorums etc. It was an $8 cigar and it was awful! It was so bitter I couldn't even get 10 minute into it. Was it perhaps just a bad cigar or just me? Heck maybe it wasn't even a real BrickHouse or something I dont know.
> 
> I see folks talking about them but I have been a little reluctant to pick up another one..


I had one and didn't care for it. I've no clue which one it was, however.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EPC Re United,


----------



## droy1958

AF Anejo 46......


----------



## GOT14U

Wrong thread


----------



## Alrightdriver

No pics but i had my first did in an Oliva v .. Tunneling and sour taste. I guess that being the only one from that line ever doing that means i just got the random unlucky dud.. Then again the weather could have just killed it. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


>


Just can't go wrong there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Three Lions said:


> Chateau Fuente. Been working my way through the AF line to see what I like. Don't think this one is a repeat for me. Though my palate seems off today - everything seems to have a metallic taste. Prob won't have another stick tonight. I'll have a curry for dinner and see what that does to my palate!
> 
> TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should try the Double Chateau (or the Chateau) with the Sungrown wrapper. One of my favorites, for a $5 - $6 cigar.....


----------



## quesquared

First of the week. You guys made me try this one...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> First of the week. You guys made me try this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I keep seeing you guys post these I'm gonna have to grab some soon to see what all the fuss is about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Consigliere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> I keep seeing you guys post these I'm gonna have to grab some soon to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I found some to try lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

This used to be in my top 3 cigars. The Padrón 1964 Annie Torpedo. I started storing everything at an rH of 65, minus one box that is a little higher for box aging.

This cigar is so much better at an rH of 69-70 that it's kind of sad.

It doesn't suck in the least. It just not the amazing flavored stick I once loved. Burn and construction are impeccable but I miss the amazing aromas they once had.

I'll try shifting my remaining 1964 Annie's to the 69rH Tupoerdor.

With iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> First of the week. You guys made me try this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Their "wicked" is so good also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Padron 2000









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First JG, quite tasty.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good buddy coming over


----------



## MidwestToker

Made it over to the lounge after a long week. It's RARE that I pull a cigar off the shelf and smoke it. This was amazing, with no indication of high humidity. Just find a trusted B&M and stick with them. I think this is the corona grande? Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Really nice addition to the LGC family.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> Made it over to the lounge after a long week. It's RARE that I pull a cigar off the shelf and smoke it. This was amazing, with no indication of high humidity. Just find a trusted B&M and stick with them. I think this is the corona grande? Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big Steve Saka fan! Most his sticks are great! You picked a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> I'm a big Steve Saka fan! Most his sticks are great! You picked a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! What else does he make? I've seen these on Puff but know nothing about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MidwestToker said:


> Thanks! What else does he make? I've seen these on Puff but know nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liga Privada when he was with drew estate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Last night at the beach.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MidwestToker said:


> Thanks! What else does he make? I've seen these on Puff but know nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunbarton and Mi Querida are part of his lineup, he's been around forever. I don't remember off hand what all he's been involved with.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gummy Jones said:


> Good buddy coming over


Nice choice on the smokes!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I grabbed this at a B&M today after I heard someone say it made him puke. I don't understand this concept, but I was told nic lightweights can't handle full strength cigars. So I figured I would smoke it on an empty stomach while drinking water. I don't think it is very wild at all, but I do think it is fantastic. The draw is a little tight and not a lot of smoke because it's so moist and been raining here all day. The burn is slow and even, and the flavor is great. The black Nicaraguan tobacco in the blend looks cool too. I think I need to buy more to rest for a while and try under my preferred conditions. 2 hours to smoke this 5.5x52 robusto. $5.50/stick got my attention with this great flavor.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Thanks @bobbya08 and @OneStrangeOne - Liga Privada so far is my white whale. I almost went with a feral pig today at the lounge. Next time. And I'll check those other ones out, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

El Gueguense sent to me by @SoCal Gunner. This is another great cigar. I can tell its a Corojo. Nice and cedary, spicy, and a clean finish. This sure seems like it has some age on it. It's quite good. Thank you brother.


----------



## bobbya08

MidwestToker said:


> Thanks @bobbya08 and @OneStrangeOne - Liga Privada so far is my white whale. I almost went with a feral pig today at the lounge. Next time. And I'll check those other ones out, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well we can't have that. Send me your address and we will fix this problem. I'm a big fan of Liga Privada. I have way more than I should probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well we can't have that. Send me your address and we will fix this problem. I'm a big WHORE of Liga Privada. I have way more than I should probably.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed that statement for you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Fixed that statement for you...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Guilty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

bobbya08 said:


> Well we can't have that. Send me your address and we will fix this problem. I'm a big fan of Liga Privada. I have way more than I should probably.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm supposed to be sending you cigars!! And I will tomorrow. I'll be sure to send some body guards, too. Thanks bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Well we can't have that. Send me your address and we will fix this problem. I'm a big fan of Liga Privada. I have way more than I should probably.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even home yet and planning destruction already. No one is safe lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Not even home yet and planning destruction already. No one is safe lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Just helping out a fellow brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I grabbed this at a B&M today after I heard someone say it made him puke. I don't understand this concept, but I was told nic lightweights can't handle full strength cigars. So I figured I would smoke it on an empty stomach while drinking water. I don't think it is very wild at all, but I do think it is fantastic. The draw is a little tight and not a lot of smoke because it's so moist and been raining here all day. The burn is slow and even, and the flavor is great. The black Nicaraguan tobacco in the blend looks cool too. I think I need to buy more to rest for a while and try under my preferred conditions. 2 hours to smoke this 5.5x52 robusto. $5.50/stick got my attention with this great flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great smokes, even better with a years rest!


----------



## GOT14U

It was killing me....ROTT Ezra Zion blessed leaf for tonight while listening to some thunderstorms.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> It was killing me....ROTT Ezra Zion blessed leaf for tonight while listening to some thunderstorms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it? And i like the new avatar dude.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great smokes, even better with a years rest!


I'm gonna need a review on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> Thanks! What else does he make? I've seen these on Puff but know nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Todos los Dias is coming soon, mi Querida is one of my faves and his exclusivo line is good also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Well we can't have that. Send me your address and we will fix this problem. I'm a big fan of Liga Privada. I have way more than I should probably.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your in trouble now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> How is it? And i like the new avatar dude.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This one has a loose draw but it's getting interesting. I like the Cleaver a bit more but it might be from the draw.

And the dude abides dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I always have Joya Red HC's on hand for quick smokes. I'm glad to know now these antaño's are good. I like strong, but I really thought these would be stronger. I'm still with Dino on wanting to know what cigars are strong enough to make people puke. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I always have Joya Red HC's on hand for quick smokes. I'm glad to know now these antaño's are good. I like strong, but I really thought these would be stronger. I'm still with Dino on wanting to know what cigars are strong enough to make people puke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That makes 3 of us. I like a vitamin N power bomb.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Buenaventura Pralines tonight


----------



## Regiampiero

Round 2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Regiampiero said:


> Round 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have one off those sitting.. It keeps looking at me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> I have one off those sitting.. It keeps looking at me.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Don't wait, get on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Don't wait, get on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I picked it up because of this thread.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Late night Nica Churchill. This is the first cool night we've had in weeks. Soaking it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

I am not sure if it fits this thread... (?)

But my first Alec Bradley Tempus.


----------



## Three Lions

droy1958 said:


> You should try the Double Chateau (or the Chateau) with the Sungrown wrapper. One of my favorites, for a $5 - $6 cigar.....


I'll look out for that - thanks.

TL


----------



## Westside Threat

Melanio Figurado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Westside Threat said:


> Melanio Figurado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. Got a box of those from cbid. Only smoked two - still resting most of them.

TL


----------



## Three Lions

La Riqueza No 4 Robusto (with Macallan 12 yr Double Cask).


----------



## AZ330FZL

Out on the course with a buddy. Good day for some golf and a cigar. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

It's Saturday morning, time to get busy....morning y'all!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Alrightdriver said:


> I have one off those sitting.. It keeps looking at me.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Burn the muther. Good stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

TheDesire said:


> I am not sure if it fits this thread... (?)
> 
> But my first Alec Bradley Tempus.


Like a glove. Haven't had the new tempus, how are they?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruination and a cup of Kona to start the day,


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Randy956

Getting psyched for my "honey-do" list she gave me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance early this morning but I have made a command decision to unwrap one of my Illusione mj12 before walking the dog and climbing under my daughter's car for headlamp assembly replacement. I have to remove most of the front end. Grr!

At least the smoke will be great. 









Silly dog out of focus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Hemingway Signature makes a nice morning smoke underway.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> Hemingway Signature makes a nice morning smoke underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could take me out scuba diving on that boat...


----------



## BillH

Got the AJ Fernandez sampler from devilbid several months ago, this guy has been chilling in the humidor ever since.. considering Señor Fernandez' blends have let me down with what seems like a lot internet overhype, this one is not bad. Cleaning out the trucks while smoking it.


----------



## Fusion

Starting small today


----------



## JohnBrody15

WABOOM said:


>


One of my first go-to favorites.


----------



## PhilB

This was horrendously bad. Started out tasting like burning toast, which was at least interesting, but just got worst as it went on. One of the rare cigars I threw out at the halfway mark.

Bitter, burning unevenly, just bad all around.

Construction looked decent (externally, at least), wrapper is very oily, and I usually love maduros.

I knew it was going to be a yard gar ($18 CAD at a B&M...that's basically what the Don Tomas, etc, sell for in that size), but not that bad.


----------



## Randy956

Lunch break and with an IPA


----------



## dozer996

The King....tight draw on this stick


----------



## quesquared

Yet again...this forum made me do it. Next up gotta find some of those piggies to try.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000


----------



## Champagne InHand

PhilB said:


> This was horrendously bad. Started out tasting like burning toast, which was at least interesting, but just got worst as it went on. One of the rare cigars I threw out at the halfway mark.
> 
> Bitter, burning unevenly, just bad all around.
> 
> Construction looked decent (externally, at least), wrapper is very oily, and I usually love maduros.
> 
> I knew it was going to be a yard gar ($18 CAD at a B&M...that's basically what the Don Tomas, etc, sell for in that size), but not that bad.


I like your cutter. Where can I find one?

Finished up chores while the rest of the family played with the big extended family up at the lake.

So I'm on my 3rd cigar now. This Regius Corona is quite tasty. I forgot how the light allspice and nutmeg you can taste on these, when not rushed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RB Genesis the Project (try to tier the smokes on a multi smoke day.... getting pretty far down the tier, but still like these for the price)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Champagne InHand said:


> I like your cutter. Where can I find one?


Made by Credo. Local B&M sells them.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Genesis The Project courtesy @Randy956! Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had my first one of these last weekend. I really enjoyed it and have to get more. Kind of sentimental also since I have family members that are Rastas Lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

PhilB said:


> Made by Credo. Local B&M sells them.


I have 1 also. Very good cutter and my go to when flying. It's cheap so I won't mind, as much, if they have a bug up their asses and take it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente chateau maduro 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> Genesis The Project courtesy @Randy956! Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those quite a bit. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## quesquared

Has anyone tried these? It's rott so in case performance sucks just asking opinions









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Can't stop won't stop


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo xo,


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying one of these tonight. The wrapper must be paper this because there's cracks all over this one but so far it's pretty good.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Has anyone tried these? It's rott so in case performance sucks just asking opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah there's two versions there's the north and south version both are pretty good but the north version is better IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


> but the north version is better IMO


Hey wait a minute, lol.


----------



## mrolland5500

Thig said:


> Hey wait a minute, lol.


I'm just saying...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm just saying...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you know whole North /South thing.


----------



## mrolland5500

Thig said:


> Yeah, you know whole North /South thing.


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah there's two versions there's the north and south version both are pretty good but the north version is better IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this is the north. It's good rott but does need rest. Smooth, creamy, caramel, some coffee. Mild for my tastes but damn good so far.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

5 Vegas A. Was pretty good up to last 3rd. Cap came off and unraveled.


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Yeah this is the north. It's good rott but does need rest. Smooth, creamy, caramel, some coffee. Mild for my tastes but damn good so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's a great morning stick with coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> It's a great morning stick with coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can definitely see that! It's a very nice stick. I got a box if anyone interested or want a trade.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MrCrowley39 said:


> Trying one of these tonight. The wrapper must be paper this because there's cracks all over this one but so far it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Those were my first box purchase. I tHink they're great with coffee. They really come alive after 6 months down time. What do you think of them?

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Finishing off the night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Finishing off the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That is a great way to finish a night off.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Finishing off the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

poppajon75 said:


> Those were my first box purchase. I tHink they're great with coffee. They really come alive after 6 months down time. What do you think of them?
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


They're pretty good, I'll probably buy a fiver next time or a box if I find them on sale.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Regiampiero said:


> Like a glove. Haven't had the new tempus, how are they?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late response. The Tempus was a good smoke, smooth and earthy. I personally liked it and will keep them in the humidor. I smoked it to my fingers, so it was definitely not one I had to end early. But I know everyone tastes are a little different.


----------



## MidwestToker

AAA from @WABOOM

I've only been smoking cigars on a regular basis for about a year, and I'm sure my tastes will change over and over, but right now my favorite cigar is a Maduro with a dried fruit aspect. This is right in that wheelhouse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

This thread convinced me.. So I'm lighting this tonight...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Room 101 Uncle Lee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Room 101 Uncle Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep meaning to try more of the room 101 only one I've tried was the payback

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

First cigar out of my new box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V torp


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> I keep meaning to try more of the room 101 only one I've tried was the payback
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I really enjoy this one. I've got about 7 or 8 left. They've got a really nice chocolate start, and it it's a bit of spice along with woodsy chocolate if that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> I really enjoy this one. I've got about 7 or 8 left. They've got a really nice chocolate start, and it it's a bit of spice along with woodsy chocolate if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense. I just keep seeing the room 101 showing up on here. I wasn't to thrilled by the one i had. It had a tight draw and seemed a one trick pony of spice. But after seeing a few on here I'm thinking I just got a dud, and perhaps owe the brand another chance. I also smoked that one in probably my first 2 weeks of serious smoking and i was still smoking too hard too fast at that point, before i learned patience, so that could have also been part of the problem. Think I'll grab another one or 2 next time I hit the B&M.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Angel's Anvil '15 for golf
Crux Bull & Bear tonight


----------



## JohnBrody15

Good cigar. Excellent burn. Lost of Earth, salt and pepper. Didn't get the sweetness. And not the best drink choice.... maybe unsweetened tea or peaty scotch. Spock is always a good companion however.


----------



## MidwestToker

I ordered a TON of Nica Libre 5ers in various vitolas awhile back and I'm having a tough time keeping my hands off of them before they really hit their prime. They still taste and smoke great, tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

padron 1926 #90. Great cigar


----------



## GOT14U

AOK while hangin with some friends and watching the fight from the pool!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

AF Maduro up late in the garage. Spent all day taking care of the wife battling a 103 degree fever.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> AF Maduro up late in the garage. Spent all day taking care of the wife battling a 103 degree fever.


Hope the wife feels better soon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> AF Maduro up late in the garage. Spent all day taking care of the wife battling a 103 degree fever.


Glad you able to get one in! Hopefully today will be a better day !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Revel 1 with a cup of Kenya dark roast,


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave with the morning coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

1948 with Peet's MD blend. Happy Sunday all. It's finally sunny here on the east coast after a few days or rain.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Can't stop won't stop


the opus was/is enjoyable - reliable, fantastic construction, perfect draw

but ill tell you what, for my money I prefer the anejo hands down


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Early morning wake up.


----------



## hawk45




----------



## bobbya08

hawk45 said:


>


Nice sebenza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I dont believe how much crap can fit in a 8x6 storage shed, smoking a real yard gar while cleaning it out, still like these for an everyday smoke.


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## Randy956

Dunhill 
My fist of this merca 








Paired with this for my afternoon break 









Needs rest. Or it's not a cigar for me.

Then I lit up an Illusione 88 and it had issue.








It was very hot with zero draw resistance. . Tasted like burning rubber bands. 
So now I'm having my old stand by, Padron thousand series.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 V Lancero


----------



## Thig

JC The Cuban Roller, long corona.


----------



## ebnash

Randy956 said:


> Dunhill
> My fist of this merca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with this for my afternoon break


Left Hand Milk Stout is one of my all time favorites! I always stop in for a fresh one at the brewery when I'm working in Longmont. Great choice!


----------



## quesquared

Randy956 said:


> Dunhill
> My fist of this merca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with this for my afternoon break


Do you drink the nitro out of a glass or the bottle? I love pouring a nitro beer into a glass as fast as I can to see the nitro at work. Also if you are a fan of stouts and left hand go with their wake up dead stout in nitro.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Thig said:


> JC The Cuban Roller, long corona.


Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Stogiepuffer said:


> 1948 with Peet's MD blend. Happy Sunday all. It's finally sunny here on the east coast after a few days or rain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hard to go wrong with the Major D!


----------



## Thig

quesquared said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Started off very mild, getting progressively better as I go along.


----------



## quesquared

Thig said:


> Started off very mild, getting progressively better as I go along.


Yes, it was pretty mild for my tastes but not a bad stick

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

quesquared said:


> Yes, it was pretty mild for my tastes but not a bad stick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I am still fairly new to cigars so at this point I am still favoring mild to medium.


----------



## quesquared

Thig said:


> I am still fairly new to cigars so at this point I am still favoring mild to medium.


I'm fairly new also, but gravitate towards med-full. Goes to show how everyone palate differs lol. I still enjoyed the jc though

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

quesquared said:


> I'm fairly new also, but gravitate towards med-full. Goes to show how everyone palate differs lol. I still enjoyed the jc though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


25 for $85 is good.


----------



## Randy956

All the cigar trouble I've had the last 15 minutes let's me have another Lefthand


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I dont believe how much crap can fit in a 8x6 storage shed, smoking a real yard gar while cleaning it out, still like these for an everyday smoke.


I cleared a 16*12 shed out, recently, and it was the proverbial 5# sack stuffed with 20# of crap.


----------



## Alrightdriver

The judge by J. Fuego courtesy of @Cigary just lit it. This thing is a beast. Thanks Gary.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Casa de Garcia Maduro. Picked up my refill bundle order earlier from my B&M. Smoking the messed up looking one in the bundle rott.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

We took a long weekend and visited St. Mary's and Calvert Countys in Maryland. The area was first settled by the British around 1634 and was one of the earliest English settlements. How fitting that I just happened to take a New World along for the trip.


----------



## Champagne InHand

AF Hemingway with a bit of a wrapper issue toward the cap. I probably caused it by rotating the cigar band a bit after a V cut. One of my dislikes about the Fuente process is too much glue. But they do set the standard of really good construction otherwise. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

2nd of the day actually... first was an Ashton 898 that was surprisingly harsh


----------



## Semper Noctem

Warfighter 7.62 and a dark & stormy.


----------



## ToastEffect

Enjoyed A RP Sun Grown outside with a beer today.


----------



## Regiampiero

My treat tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR while heading down the road with my buddy to check out a car trailer.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SLR this afternoon


----------



## quesquared

LaNox









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Randy956 said:


> All the cigar trouble I've had the last 15 minutes let's me have another Lefthand


The Left Hand Coffee Porter Nitro is another one to put on the list. Pour in a frosty mug and add a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream! Desert of kings


----------



## Alrightdriver

Regiampiero said:


> My treat tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Great beer!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ice_nyne

Toraño Dominico that I found at the bottom of my cigar pile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenPuffer

My B&M store didn't know what this was. Quite good and mild.


----------



## Regiampiero

Alrightdriver said:


> Great beer!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Awesome beer, but after 3 shots and 4 normal beers shit doesn't stop spinning. Note to self, never officiate a pool volleyball game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

Diesel Rage. First one ever.... I think I'm gonna like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Regiampiero said:


> Awesome beer, but after 3 shots and 4 normal beers shit doesn't stop spinning. Note to self, never officiate a pool volleyball game.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Are you keeping at least 1 foot on the floor? I was told once that stops the spin, but have yet to have success and think I've been using the wrong foot. Let me know if it works for you.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Regiampiero said:


> Awesome beer, but after 3 shots and 4 normal beers shit doesn't stop spinning. Note to self, never officiate a pool volleyball game.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good time lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill,


----------



## Maxh92

Draw was stiff at first. Opened it up with the Modus. Good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Last 1 of the weekend









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Fable for the win. Finished the last well on this location today so I'm celebrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff

Nubbed it after an hour and 45 minutes...


----------



## Regiampiero

Alrightdriver said:


> Are you keeping at least 1 foot on the floor? I was told once that stops the spin, but have yet to have success and think I've been using the wrong foot. Let me know if it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not even my ass on the floor stopped it from spinning lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good cigar. Excellent burn. Lost of Earth, salt and pepper. Didn't get the sweetness. And not the best drink choice.... maybe unsweetened tea or peaty scotch. Spock is always a good companion however.


Try it with some Lagavullin. .....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Herrera Estelli Norteno for golf this morning. This fine smoke sent to me by @AZ330FZL
Paul Garmirian 20th this evening.


----------



## TreySC

An unusually cool night for this time of year calls for a lancero.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Fable for the win. Finished the last well on this location today so I'm celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. You can watch a dog run for days.

This smoke has some damn kapow to it. B&M has them on sale for 4.75 a stick. Going back tomorrow to get more.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Damn. You can watch a dog run for days.
> 
> This smoke has some damn kapow to it. B&M has them on sale for 4.75 a stick. Going back tomorrow to get more.


Yeah it's flat out here in the west Texas desert. That fable reminded me a lot of a tat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's flat out here in the west Texas desert. That fable reminded me a lot of a tat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know on the Fable.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Good to know on the Fable.


Your thoughts on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Your thoughts on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have any. Haven't tried one. Just call me a slacker.


----------



## TheDesire

CAO Flathead.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Fable for the win. Finished the last well on this location today so I'm celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

csk415 said:


> Damn. You can watch a dog run for days.
> 
> This smoke has some damn kapow to it. B&M has them on sale for 4.75 a stick. Going back tomorrow to get more.


I've got a bundle of those I picked up about 2 weeks ago but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana and a cup of Kenya,


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rondo said:


> View attachment 138921


Yessir, me gusta!


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate Mondays. EOM Mondays are the worst......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Mike2147 said:


> I've got a bundle of those I picked up about 2 weeks ago but haven't tried one yet.


Smoked mine a day after I bought it from the B&M. It was a good smoke. I would say with some rest they would be better. It's listed as full flavor and they weren't wrong.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dealing with a headache hangover morning.

So why not the breakfast of champions.

RoMa Craft Intemperance and Seet Iced tea, watered down a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Morning smoke. Tat capa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Goodness..


----------



## msmith1986

Bully after lunch.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Bully after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What do you think of those? I got a 5er a while back and they are too mild for my taste.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a damn good smoke. Thanks for sharing one.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> That was a damn good smoke. Thanks for sharing one.


Indeed brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> What do you think of those? I got a 5er a while back and they are too mild for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They are too mild for me too, but I'm a sucker for Brazilian tobacco in a blend. It's perfect for after lunch when I feel like a nap, lol. Fear not my friend, I also brought a Romeo Añejo and Camacho triple mad with me to smoke later when I need a kick. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Fifty,Fifty


----------



## csk415

DeN king for the mid day.


----------



## MidwestToker

Illusione R, thanks to @Ranger0282. This looked way too good (and properly humidified) for me not to burn today. Incredibly temperate weather today. Feels like fall.

I honestly think that if I were to ask someone to blend a cigar just for me, this is what I would hope the result would be. Spicy, cocoa, caramel, some dried fruit.


----------



## kegnum

Flor De Oliva Maduro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Been waiting on this all day.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> DeN king for the mid day.


Dang that is one ugly looking cigar! &#128563; How's it taste?


----------



## Fusion

Always good IMO


----------



## MidwestToker

One wasn't enough. My first short story. I dropped it and the wrapper cracked. I blame the whiskey. Still smoking well. Caramel goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

About 30 min. into this DPG CC (Cuban Classic). Light on flavor and already tunneling. Lets hope that turns around.


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> About 30 min. into this DPG CC (Cuban Classic). Light on flavor and already tunneling. Lets hope that turns around.


Uh oh. Just bought one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Night stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Anibal Trujillo torpedo..Picked up at a small 4 person factory in the DR last week..with some age will be a nice smoke..









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff

El Luchador - Sam Leccia


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First uzi, 1st 3rd is great so far.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I found a rat and I'm dousing it in burbon and setting it on fire. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Regiampiero said:


> I found a rat and I'm dousing it in burbon and setting it on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You like the oceans?
Just a gimmick?


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> About 30 min. into this DPG CC (Cuban Classic). Light on flavor and already tunneling. Lets hope that turns around.


Uh oh. I have a 5er resting I've been waiting on.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MidwestToker said:


> Illusione R, thanks to @Ranger0282. This looked way too good (and properly humidified) for me not to burn today. Incredibly temperate weather today. Feels like fall.
> 
> I honestly think that if I were to ask someone to blend a cigar just for me, this is what I would hope the result would be. Spicy, cocoa, caramel, some dried fruit.


That sounds tasty. I will have to find some to try.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Uh oh. I have a 5er resting I've been waiting on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No worries. Everybody gets a dud every now an then. I've struggled with this one, but one cigar does not a brand make. Guess I got a lemon. When it was good, IT WAS GOOD, but mine just was a disappointment. Sadly it was a single gifted to me.:frown2:


----------



## msmith1986

Añejo on the ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

quesquared said:


> That sounds tasty. I will have to find some to try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Check your local B&M. They're usually only $5 or so. I'd send you some, but mine has been out of them for weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

LeatherNeck said:


> No worries. Everybody gets a dud every now an then. I've struggled with this one, but one cigar does not a brand make. Guess I got a lemon. When it was good, IT WAS GOOD, but mine just was a disappointment. Sadly it was a single gifted to me.:frown2:


I just had the same experience with a La Palina Black. They're renowned, so I'm sure it was a dud, just as yours was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Gummy Jones said:


> You like the oceans?
> Just a gimmick?


I personally love it, but I can see the over priced argument. Very similar to the Angel's cut at half the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Regiampiero said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like the oceans?
> Just a gimmick?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love it, but I can see the over priced argument. Very similar to the Angel's cut at half the price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My brother in law has a bottle we will likely sample this weekend


----------



## mrolland5500

Last one fit for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dang that is one ugly looking cigar!  How's it taste?


It's a De Nobili. It's a fire cured stick. It's pretty dang good for a quick smoke. @WABOOM got me turned onto them. Ever had one?


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> It's a De Nobili. It's a fire cured stick. It's pretty dang good for a quick smoke. @WABOOM got me turned onto them. Ever had one?


I bought a pack because of a @WABOOM suggestion.. I've been smoking them on my morning drive to work. Good little smokes and the price is right.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bought this stick and a Nica rustica (smoked it last night) from our local casino cigar cave. Picked it up two days ago. I am very impressed with how well they both smoked. The walk in was a cool 68 with humidifier set at 68. I think they have it dialed in so that you can enjoy a good cigar while losing your money. Door to cave stays locked 24/7 unless your buying something. This may be my go to B&M from now on.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Last one fit for the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got me a box of the new ones on order. Hope they live up to the last ones!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MidwestToker said:


> Check your local B&M. They're usually only $5 or so. I'd send you some, but mine has been out of them for weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm definitely gonna look for them next time I'm in there.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluedragon

My Uzi Weighs a Ton. My wife brought our first born into the world on Sunday and that calls for a good smoke to celebrate.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bluedragon said:


> My Uzi Weighs a Ton. My wife brought our first born into the world on Sunday and that calls for a good smoke to celebrate.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Oliva g









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> It's a De Nobili. It's a fire cured stick. It's pretty dang good for a quick smoke. @WABOOM got me turned onto them. Ever had one?


I've seen them mentioned a few times but no I haven't tried em.


----------



## csk415

Bluedragon said:


> My Uzi Weighs a Ton. My wife brought our first born into the world on Sunday and that calls for a good smoke to celebrate.


Congrats. Hope the MUWAT was a good smoke.


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've seen them mentioned a few times but no I haven't tried em.


Ok. I'll think of you when I order some more in a few days.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

quesquared said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely gonna look for them next time I'm in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Give em a shot you likely won't be disappointed!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown,


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Got me a box of the new ones on order. Hope they live up to the last ones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and more!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> It's a De Nobili. It's a fire cured stick. It's pretty dang good for a quick smoke. @WABOOM got me turned onto them. Ever had one?


Like a cheap hooker... they'll have ya feelin' good as hell in no time  . (Maybe that's not a great promo)


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Like a cheap hooker... they'll have ya feelin' good as hell in no time  . (Maybe that's not a great promo)


And they'll leave ya with an oozing sore on your lip..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> And they'll leave ya with an oozing sore on your lip..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You ain't lying. Little sob's will jack up a lip.


----------



## UBC03

Yep

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First LFD I have liked! Got the double up action! Thx @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Getting ready for a night shoot


----------



## WNYTony

A JDN Antano courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE for golf today and a CAO Cameroon this evening


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've seen them mentioned a few times but no I haven't tried em.


De Nobli and Parodi are pretty much the same. They're made here in PA. All the local smoke shops around here carry them, always been very popular cheap smokes. They make about a dozen different varieties.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Short robusto with Coke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk








Great to the nub.


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that label... how was it?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

My Father Le Bijou toro.

Did not enjoy this cigar


----------



## Mike2147

Well I rushed this Lawless... ROTTy as hell draw was tight bit I'm an impatient prick. Taste is there just should have let it rest.... I'll be looking forward to these in a few months.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mike2147 said:


> Love that label... how was it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Oh this Mike Bellody stick is super!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Mike2147 said:


> Well I rushed this Lawless... ROTTy as hell draw was tight bit I'm an impatient prick. Taste is there just should have let it rest.... I'll be looking forward to these in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Yep, gonna let the one you sent me rest for a few months.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HdM Excalibur with a dark roast from Mexico today,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Bluedragon said:


> My Uzi Weighs a Ton. My wife brought our first born into the world on Sunday and that calls for a good smoke to celebrate.


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This is not my first and I don't remember the last one being this sweet and nasty. I had to chuck it after the first half inch. If you like super sweet gars that leave an stevia aspetane sweetness on your lips that won't go away then this is you gar. Not for me. It's been resting for almost a year. I used to smoke swisher sweets as a kid and they were not as sweet as this thing. Switched to a diesel and still could not get the sweetness off of my lips. I guess my taste buds have changed over the last year.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jesterns2

I had a hoyo de Monterey last night. Put it out half way through. Maybe it's me but it became very bitter and the draw was harder than i prefer. Maybe one of there better cigars would be better! Was definitely disappointed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Another great by Ryan Frank Rodriguez of Ohana Cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

jesterns2 said:


> I had a hoyo de Monterey last night. Put it out half way through. Maybe it's me but it became very bitter and the draw was harder than i prefer. Maybe one of there better cigars would be better! Was definitely disappointed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Too wet, too fast, too hot.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

jesterns2 said:


> I had a hoyo de Monterey last night. Put it out half way through. Maybe it's me but it became very bitter and the draw was harder than i prefer. Maybe one of there better cigars would be better! Was definitely disappointed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In my experience NC Hoyo de Monterrey need almost a years rest.

I've bought 2 boxes over the years. The Excalibur is the only one I would resmoke and I don't know if I would buy another box.

They were decent but considering the time it took to get there. Probably not.

I don't mind the cedar wrapped Sumatra wrapped cigars I did buy, but Sumatra just isn't my favorite wrapper.

As previously stated they need to be the right rH. They need to be smoked slowly.

Too much of an effort IMO.

With so many really good sticks that go on sale I'll pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesterns2

msmith1986 said:


> Too wet, too fast, too hot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by too wet? I'm new to cigars

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MF La Reloba and a Kona today


----------



## jesterns2

Champagne InHand said:


> In my experience NC Hoyo de Monterrey need almost a years rest.
> 
> I've bought 2 boxes over the years. The Excalibur is the only one I would resmoke and I don't know if I would buy another box.
> 
> They were decent but considering the time it took to get there. Probably not.
> 
> I don't mind the cedar wrapped Sumatra wrapped cigars I did buy, but Sumatra just isn't my favorite wrapper.
> 
> As previously stated they need to be the right rH. They need to be smoked slowly.
> 
> Too much of an effort IMO.
> 
> With so many really good sticks that go on sale I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

jesterns2 said:


> What do you mean by too wet? I'm new to cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Acclimate RH down to a smokable level. Like many other things, tobacco swells with moisture. Tightly rolled tobacco swelling with moisture is even tighter and will restrict draw big time. 
Use the search feature and do some reading. This topic has come up a dozen times just in the past few months.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesterns2

msmith1986 said:


> Acclimate RH down to a smokable level. Like many other things, tobacco swells with moisture. Tightly rolled tobacco swelling with moisture is even tighter and will restrict draw big time.
> Use the search feature and do some reading. This topic has come up a dozen times just in the past few months.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I gotcha. I'm at 68-69% as it does fluctuate a little. I have cigars in there that have been in the humidor longer than the hoyo, one of which I'm smoking right now and it's draw its perfect. I just think it was that cigar for whatever reason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

jesterns2 said:


> I gotcha. I'm at 68-69% as it does fluctuate a little. I have cigars in there that have been in the humidor longer than the hoyo, one of which I'm smoking right now and it's draw its perfect. I just think it was that cigar for whatever reason
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With most NC I like them in that 67-69rH while the cigars from ISOM really smoke better at 65%rH or less.

I've felt almost cheated with some great NCs at 65rH or less.

When aging NC I don't mind them being up to 70rH which is where the silicone crystals and DW come in handy. Especially in a humidor over a tupperdor as humidors eat up your Boveda bags quickly even with bi-weekly upkeep, wiping down the cedar that helps seal the wood. It's never perfect. Tupperdor options are nice because toss in a couple Bóveda bags and they keep a solid humidity almost indefinitely unless you are opening them often.

However I use both and for very different reasons. Naked sticks, sans cello, age much nicer in the wood-lined humidors or in their original wood boxes.

I'm not a great searcher, and I've been a regular for over 2 years now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

This was calling me from its rack in the humidor for lunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cameroon Especial by RP. Local B&M owner brought a few bundles back from the show in Vegas a few weeks ago. Not bad, but I want to try the habano wrapper before I decide if I want to grab a bundle or not.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Bishops Blend by BLTC damn good smoke!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


> Bishops Blend by BLTC damn good smoke!


Haha, the pup is licking his lips like he would like to get hold of that.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown Maximus this afternoon,


----------



## Rico410

Trying my first triple maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rico410 said:


> View attachment 139465
> 
> 
> Trying my first triple maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those. The picture is making my mouth water.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tattoo on this lovely Tatuaje Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Oliva


----------



## droy1958

Getting down to the last of the Skinny Monsters......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Getting down to the last of the Skinny Monsters......


They go quick around here!


----------



## droy1958

msmith1986 said:


> I grabbed this at a B&M today after I heard someone say it made him puke. I don't understand this concept, but I was told nic lightweights can't handle full strength cigars. So I figured I would smoke it on an empty stomach while drinking water. I don't think it is very wild at all, but I do think it is fantastic. The draw is a little tight and not a lot of smoke because it's so moist and been raining here all day. The burn is slow and even, and the flavor is great. The black Nicaraguan tobacco in the blend looks cool too. I think I need to buy more to rest for a while and try under my preferred conditions. 2 hours to smoke this 5.5x52 robusto. $5.50/stick got my attention with this great flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I love those sucka's........


----------



## Thig

Best I can do, Tats are on the way.


----------



## msmith1986

droy1958 said:


> I love those sucka's........


Absolutely delicious.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first of these. Very tasty. 
LFD rarely disappoint.


----------



## quesquared

Well...might as well try it also









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally on my way home. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

quesquared said:


> Well...might as well try it also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


JdNs are highly underrated cigars. If you can find them on sake buy them. The pride if Nica. I think they are government subsidized. Big airport Duty Free presence but just as inexpensive in the states.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> JdNs are highly underrated cigars. If you can find them on sake buy them. The pride if Nica. I think they are government subsidized. Big airport Duty Free presence but just as inexpensive in the states.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, they were the first commercial cigar producer in Nicaragua.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Champagne InHand said:


> JdNs are highly underrated cigars. If you can find them on sake buy them. The pride if Nica. I think they are government subsidized. Big airport Duty Free presence but just as inexpensive in the states.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree it's underrated. Actually milder in flavor than I was expecting (complexity)...though I'm only just reaching about halfway. It's straight forward with nice flavor thus far.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

First one bout to go down....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has to be at least a 2 hour stick.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> First one bout to go down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


About to get real yo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Thig said:


> That has to be at least a 2 hour stick.


I tell you when doing estimates its needed.... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tattoo while cutting out UPCs from boxes of ammo.


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Kristania Maduro. 6 months rest and this cigar is great. Too bad it's my last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell of a cigar huh? I got a bunch of those.


----------



## Del Fuego

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro tonight. Excellent!


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember looking at those one night and wondering if they were good. Glad you signed up. You have answered a few of my "I wonder if there good" thoughts.


----------



## mrolland5500

Del Fuego said:


> Hell of a cigar huh? I got a bunch of those.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I remember looking at those one night and wondering if they were good. Glad you signed up. You have answered a few of my "I wonder if there good" thoughts.


Great stick brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

EP Carrillo Club 52 and a little Verocu #5 tonight


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good one there. I've never been disappointed by E.P. Carrillo. I have a 5er of INCH Natural I've been waiting to try/smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Del Fuego said:


> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro tonight. Excellent!


One of my favorites. Reminds me to pick a couple up this weekend.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

No.4 with ice cold coke









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> That's a good one there. I've never been disappointed by E.P. Carrillo. I have a 5er of INCH Natural I've been waiting to try/smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diamond Crown Maximus this afternoon,
> View attachment 139457


I've got one of those that was gifted to me by a brother here (sorry, can't recall who). How are they? What's the profile?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> I've got one of those that was gifted to me by a brother here (sorry, can't recall who). How are they? What's the profile?


I like one every know and then, for me it's one of those I have to be in the mood for.
They will keep you busy, more going on than I can pick out, leather, earthy some floral notes, light Cedar, light spice, nutty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HdM Tradicion and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## php007

Last Thursday and this Monday













































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB and a Peet's MD again today


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Half corona while another flash flood is about to hit.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Funny that I just wrote a BOTL, that I thought these were just not up to par and might have been exposed to lower humidity than required for proper aging.

Then I pull out this one and find it wonderful. First and foremost with the lemon zest that you expect the deep dark chocolate now half way through melding into a very flavorful and enjoyable stick.

I bought 20 of these through cigarpage.com and I've had a few disappointments but mostly good interactions. I would rather buy cigars in boxes, especially small batch items but these must have been just needing some time and acclimatization.

Really a nice premium cigar I bought at a sub-market price. Once again 
re-establishing my faith in the Caldwell line up.

Now that the King is Dead have rested they are also really good. Disappointing in early stages but coming back to their hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My favorite Oliva, as a storm approaches.


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> My favorite Oliva, as a storm approaches.
> 
> View attachment 139625


Good one there. Those have some strength I like.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> Funny that I just wrote a BOTL, that I thought these were just not up to par and might have been exposed to lower humidity than required for proper aging.
> 
> Then I pull out this one and find it wonderful. First and foremost with the lemon zest that you expect the deep dark chocolate now half way through melding into a very flavorful and enjoyable stick.
> 
> I bought 20 of these through cigarpage.com and I've had a few disappointments but mostly good interactions. I would rather buy cigars in boxes, especially small batch items but these must have been just needing some time and acclimatization.
> 
> Really a nice premium cigar I bought at a sub-market price. Once again
> re-establishing my faith in the Caldwell line up.
> 
> Now that the King is Dead have rested they are also really good. Disappointing in early stages but coming back to their hype.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've really liked all that I've had of there's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Woke up and immediately went too moving furniture. First time I've sat down all day really...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Norteño ftw #de4l









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC, enjoy this 'cold' front that moved thru, hoping for some rain,


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel UHC, enjoy this 'cold' front that moved thru, hoping for some rain,
> View attachment 139641


Had my first one last week rott and was impressed. Some burn issues so it needs to acclimate, but I'm sure it will be better. I seriously need to try some others from that line.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a Corto before dinner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Took 4 pics of the cigar, none of them any clearer than this. Maria Mancini Robusto Larga.
From the 2nd pic you can tell that I am not king of the selfie. I'm trying to smile. It just didn't work out that way.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

quesquared said:


> Had my first one last week rott and was impressed. Some burn issues so it needs to acclimate, but I'm sure it will be better. I seriously need to try some others from that line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The UHC has a pretty thick wrapper, so some touch up's are not uncommon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

scott1256ca said:


> Took 4 pics of the cigar, none of them any clearer than this. Maria Mancini Robusto Larga.
> From the 2nd pic you can tell that I am not king of the selfie. I'm trying to smile. It just didn't work out that way.


Half a smile? &#128077;


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

scott1256ca said:


> Took 4 pics of the cigar, none of them any clearer than this. Maria Mancini Robusto Larga.
> From the 2nd pic you can tell that I am not king of the selfie. I'm trying to smile. It just didn't work out that way.





Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Kristania Maduro. 6 months rest and this cigar is great. Too bad it's my last one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They make some fine cigars...


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Warped Wednesday
GOTF


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke is a PDR


----------



## MidwestToker

La Aurora Esogidos Maduro and Dickel Rye.

La Aurora makes some damn fine Maduros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Warped Wednesday
> GOTF


How do you like these? Been thinking about picking some up. Are they as good as other warped offerings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> How do you like these? Been thinking about picking some up. Are they as good as other warped offerings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the Apollo - Very creamy corojo that brings on a "cedary" flavor. Excellent construction and loved the flavor blast from the closed foot. Nice smooth medium cigar for when the mood strikes.

(PM me your info)


----------



## JohnBrody15

The robusto isn't bad if you can wait till it gets good but are okay with it being over too soon. I'll have to try a bigger size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

JohnBrody15 said:


> The robusto isn't bad if you can wait till it gets good but are okay with it being over too soon. I'll have to try a bigger size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one gnarly looking wrapper.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I've almost bought one 3 times. Kind of hard to swallow the price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> How are those? I've almost bought one 3 times. Kind of hard to swallow the price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's put it this way I bought 5 each of the unreleased Lapalina 0-10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Wow, I must have really been in a mood for a cigar like this tonight because this is freaking fantastic.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Let's put it this way I bought 5 each of the unreleased Lapalina 0-10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I know what I'll get when I stop at the B&M this week...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> Wow, I must have really been in a mood for a cigar like this tonight because this is freaking fantastic.


That wrapper is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Fuente Curly Head Special Selection. Really impressed. Three months rest. Best mixed filler I've had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. Such a good, but long smoke. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. Such a good, but long smoke.
> 
> May have to try one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Wow, I must have really been in a mood for a cigar like this tonight because this is freaking fantastic.


I've always said they put the blue foot ribbon on there to show how long the pepper blast lasts.


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> Wow, I must have really been in a mood for a cigar like this tonight because this is freaking fantastic.


Been trying to find those at my local B&M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

mrolland5500 said:


> Been trying to find those at my local B&M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Cigar Page. I think they have a special on 10ers. I'd do a split with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> Champagne InHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. Such a good, but long smoke.
> 
> May have to try one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Was using the iPad and daylight is fading too quickly these days. No flash on the tablet.
> 
> Besides Tapatalk isn't storing or holding photos. I have to purge my camera roll all to often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ace Puff




----------



## Westside Threat

Diesel Rage. Has over year on it and it would be better with another year as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Trying this Monte especial from @WNYTony out. First monte I have had and this one is stellar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Mi Querida Ancho Largo on the course tonight. And now a Camacho BXP Ecuador given to me by my buddy @TreySC
Great smoke Trey, you enabler !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Mi Querida Ancho Largo on the course tonight. And now a Camacho BXP Ecuador given to me by my buddy @TreySC
> Great smoke Trey, you enabler !


Luv me a mi Querida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

MidwestToker said:


> Check Cigar Page. I think they have a special on 10ers. I'd do a split with you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's do it bud!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Virtue and a cup of Kenya dark,


----------



## Cigary

scott1256ca said:


> Took 4 pics of the cigar, none of them any clearer than this. Maria Mancini Robusto Larga.
> From the 2nd pic you can tell that I am not king of the selfie. I'm trying to smile. It just didn't work out that way.


Were you purging or drawing? Either way....win win! Smoked a ton of the MM's....good economic cigar!


----------



## MrCrowley39

This stick has found a way into my morning smoke rotation. Now I'll need to wait for a sale and grab a box for next year!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Warped Wednesday
> GOTF


Nice looking smoke bro! I've still got the 1 you sent me in the PIF what ya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquitaine this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> AB and a Peet's MD again today


That's a great combination there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This is my second of a fiver. Much better than the first rott that I had. I'll have to let the other three rest a few months.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Trying this Monte especial from @WNYTony out. First monte I have had and this one is stellar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most NC Monte's are pretty good. The problem is they're like NC Cohiba's at B&Ms, way overpriced. Online deals are the way to go.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Today


----------



## scott1256ca

Cigary said:


> Were you purging or drawing? Either way....win win! Smoked a ton of the MM's....good economic cigar!


well, at that point I was just trying not to get smoke up my nose.


----------



## msmith1986

Got an M1 and a P1 as freebies this week. I think I should've tried the P1 first because this thing is blah and burning as fast as a wild fire. I thought Davidoff would be able to make better cheapies than this.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Corona. Hot and humid here. Weather man says more thunderstorms soon.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastbayjordan

punch double corona


----------



## eliot

Cain Straight Ligero. I don't think Oliva is capable of making a bad cigar.


----------



## quesquared

Always good









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Smoke, Blaaah


----------



## droy1958

A Gurkha Class Regent Robusto. The only Gurkha that I've smoked in over 20 years that I can truly say is a good cigar....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

It's actually raining here! Dog is bummed, but it was 100F and high humidity, so this is wonderful.


----------



## WABOOM

Temperature here dropped to 54F, so I grabbed a lancero


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Temperature here dropped to 54F, so I grabbed a lancero


54!!!!!! Your killing me!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO La Traviata with sweet tea for this late ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## TheDesire

Aging Room Quattro F55.


----------



## mpomario

San Lotano Oval. Cherry smoke from AJF. Nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Roma Craft Intemperance


----------



## Westside Threat

Diesel Unlimited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

WNYTony said:


> Roma Craft Intemperance





Westside Threat said:


> Diesel Unlimited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two of my favorite smokes, back to back.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Imperiosa and a dark roast from Mexico,


----------



## MrCrowley39

I really like early mornings when everyone else in the townhouse complex is still sleeping or staying inside, birds are chirping and I get to puff a nice stick in peace.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MrCrowley39 said:


> I really like early mornings when everyone else in the townhouse complex is still sleeping or staying inside, birds are chirping and I get to puff a nice stick in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Good morning smoke. Like dessert only better!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A little Avo Domain action this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying an MF Connie as all of the ladies have left to visit Manhattan for the weekend. The sun is out trying to dry up all the rain, but thunderstorms are forecast through Sunday until noon. Just me and the hound.

I just cocer to enjoy some good sticks, a little baseball and replace the rear brake linings on my daughter's CR-V over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying an MF Connie as all of the ladies have left to visit Manhattan for the weekend. The sun is out trying to dry up all the rain, but thunderstorms are forecast through Sunday until noon. Just me and the hound.
> 
> I just cocer to enjoy some good sticks, a little baseball and replace the rear brake linings on my daughter's CR-V over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my fiancee more than anything in the world. But damn it, a weekend alone is heaven. I have one coming up in September and I'm already planning out the cigars and whisky that'll imbibe in! Great baseball, too.


----------



## Wildone

Band overkill in 11&#129315;, still a decent stick for N.C...


----------



## StillPuffin

UC corona for lunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy Friday all.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Today is the day. Trying this Opus X that @WABOOM generously gifted me. My friend is turning 30 in December and I was thinking of buying a few for us to smoke but wanted to know what the hype was all about before I blew $$$.

Well, this is quite amazing. I hate to throw out Cuban-esque, but there's a definite resemblance. Especially to the Bolivars I've smoked.

It's worth it! Thanks again, bud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Padron 5000
Thank you @JohnBrody15


----------



## quesquared

CAO









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

StillPuffin said:


> UC corona for lunch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best vitola in my opinion. I smoke those almost exclusively when at one of my local lounges. I have a box of them resting right now. I'll try one in a month or so.


----------



## Ace Puff

Man O' War Puro Authentico Belicoso

Very good stick imho, I recommend it to any AJ Fernandez fans.


----------



## n0tja_actual

Another MUWAT! I love these!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

eliot said:


> Cain Straight Ligero. I don't think Oliva is capable of making a bad cigar.


I am a fan of these too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

ebnash said:


> The best vitola in my opinion. I smoke those almost exclusively when at one of my local lounges. I have a box of them resting right now. I'll try one in a month or so.


This is actually my first in that vitola. I used to smoke the Toro a bit but have switched to smaller smokes in general. This is my first from a relatively new box. Going to be interesting to see how they develop over some months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pretty Bad


----------



## yamirstogies239

after long day of work ennjoying a quick smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

An Illusione Epernay Le Grande. Enjoying the ladies being in NYC.










Using my watchmakers tweezers to hold things today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Room 101 conjura. I get a tangy citrus and spiciness that reminds me of an odd mexican candy I once had. Also a slightly sweet straw that gets a little cardboardy. I think these are a little past their prime which caused JR to dump them. I think some of the flavor has probably dissipated leaving the mild cardboard notes. However, the spicy tanginess is not bad at all and overall good construction/burn with no real bad tastes so overall I think they are still worth smoking. I would like to hear others opinions if they smoke one.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> Pretty Bad


Thanks for the info... been seeing those on all the cigar sales mags.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Well @Maxh92, I couldn't wait any longer than 3 months - lol.

(Pretend you see a CAO Amazon Basin - tapatalk won't load my pic right now)


----------



## MidwestToker

I've had many Cuba Libre Ones and have enjoyed them for a budget smoke. Wasn't sure what to expect from this very old one. But it's awesome. Actually reminds me of a La Aroma de Cuba. There's still a nice spiciness, with chocolate and earthiness. Wish I had 20 more that are this rested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a Bully because I feel beat up. It's late and my day is just now coming to a close.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> Pretty Bad


I have heard some mixed reviews on those. Pretty sure NC cohibas need some rest before they shine.


----------



## Fusion

csk415 said:


> I have heard some mixed reviews on those. Pretty sure NC cohibas need some rest before they shine.


Was in my local lounge today and the rep gave the owner some, he gave us all one, to me it was like smoking a cardboard tube, tossed it after about 1 inch, should have let it rest i guess.


----------



## Fusion

Much better


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## WNYTony

Oliva V and a CAO Pilon for golf today and a Hoyo de Monterrey Sabrosos this evening


----------



## Ace Puff

MidwestToker said:


> I've had many Cuba Libre Ones and have enjoyed them for a budget smoke. Wasn't sure what to expect from this very old one. But it's awesome. Actually reminds me of a La Aroma de Cuba. There's still a nice spiciness, with chocolate and earthiness. Wish I had 20 more that are this rested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my top 3 budget sticks of all time. Haven't had one much better in that price range, tbh. Smokes like an $8 stick, especially with some rest.


----------



## MidwestToker

Ace Puff said:


> One of my top 3 budget sticks of all time. Haven't had one much better in that price range, tbh. Smokes like an $8 stick, especially with some rest.


Agreed. Very nuanced for a budget smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff

Diesel Hair of the Dog


----------



## huffer33

After the rain that canceled the show in the park and blew the umbrella out of the table while we were gone - 61 degrees and high humidity so I went for a little guy.


----------



## Westside Threat

A. Flores Serie Privada 58 Maduro. Big cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Couple dpgb


----------



## MidwestToker

Last one of the night. Love Cameroon wrappers. They're so unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Randy956 said:


> Padron 5000
> Thank you @JohnBrody15


My pleasure!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning all, tat with Peet's MD Blend.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

They all go with coffee...don't they? First one of these for me. Have a good day y'all. ..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB American Sun Grown while working on my ashtray.
And this is what happens when you drop wrench on a cigar. :vs_whistle: Luckily I had more.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> AB American Sun Grown while working on my ashtray.
> And this is what happens when you drop wrench on a cigar. :vs_whistle: Luckily I had more.


That sucks. Looks like you have a smoking problem.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Immaculata and a cup of Kenya,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> That sucks. Looks like you have a smoking problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


A smoking problem? No, but a problem smoking I do. :wink2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Never failed me yet


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948. No picture today. I was dog walking. These last cigars didn't have as much age as the last batch. The cello wasn't stained and they are so much better with age. I will be more careful when grabbing a stick from my low budget singles tupperdor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ROTT yesterday, Interesting


----------



## n0tja_actual

Late lunch break with a Punch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fusion said:


> ROTT yesterday, Interesting


Do you plan on aging these or do they seem pretty much ready as soon as you get your humidity set in sync with the rest if your cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

La Palina El Diario KB, ROTT. Excellent, going to let the others have a rest.


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> Do you plan on aging these or do they seem pretty much ready as soon as you get your humidity set in sync with the rest if your cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this one didnt start off good but got a lot better about 1/3 in, im thinking a few months will make them better, if not ill be happy still, i quite enjoyed it.


----------



## quesquared

Afternoon break









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reconquista,


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Afternoon break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


So guud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> So guud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! My first time having one.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Had a Hudson bay while mowing today. Kinda sucked. Figured I would go for something stronger upon completion. On my 2nd mai tai... the weather is awesome here on the east coast. It's like fall has arrived early.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk








Nubbed it. Great smoke.


----------



## JohnBrody15

ROTT, with a cold glass of watered down lemonade. Got some fermented fruit/orangey-ness. Hints of spice, nutmeg maybe. mellowed out with some hints of coco, got some more spice towards the end with less overall flavor. Good draw, good burn. Very nice aroma, maybe some leather in the aroma....... Might be good with a cold Dr. Pepper next time.... Not too strong but a pleasant Nic hit as i went through it.

And I need to cut my nails.....


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Agreed! My first time having one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Everything Steve Saka does seems to be good. I can't wait for my box of Todo La Dios or whatever they are called. Coming next week. They have been getting good reviews. And if they are anything like the Mi Querida which is one of my favs I'll enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Everything Steve Saka does seems to be good. I can't wait for my box of Todo La Dios or whatever they are called. Coming next week. They have been getting good reviews. And if they are anything like the Mi Querida which is one of my favs I'll enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y'all are killing me. I see at least 20 new sticks a day I need to try. I can't keep up...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Everything Steve Saka does seems to be good. I can't wait for my box of Todo La Dios or whatever they are called. Coming next week. They have been getting good reviews. And if they are anything like the Mi Querida which is one of my favs I'll enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely have to explore more of his blends!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Y'all are killing me. I see at least 20 new sticks a day I need to try. I can't keep up...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


LoL, spend faster!


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, spend faster!


  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

vegafina torpedo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

After a long hard day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Y'all are killing me. I see at least 20 new sticks a day I need to try. I can't keep up...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I feel your pain.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, spend faster!


Enabler.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

It's a good day. Damn hot, but good.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Stogiepuffer said:


> Had a Hudson bay while mowing today. Kinda sucked. Figured I would go for something stronger upon completion. On my 2nd mai tai... the weather is awesome here on the east coast. It's like fall has arrived early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubbed it. Great smoke.


I love to see this. We often get caught up with the ultra premium or rare smokes that we all love so much that we can forget how much we can enjoy "regular" cigars. And no, the iron is not lost on me that I just posted an Opus. Lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

My last Reposado '96. They're great sticks for the price, so I'll be picking up the Habano and Maduro versions in the future.


----------



## Regiampiero

Happy Saturday fellas.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff

Smoked a Rocky Patel Connecticut & a Sam Leccia Luchador earlier.....now it's time for an Undercrown.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

With a yuengling...









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

csk415 said:


> I have heard some mixed reviews on those. Pretty sure NC cohibas need some rest before they shine.


I smoked a Nicaraguan Cohiba that had 3 years rest and it was foul. I smoked the whole thing hoping it would change but it never go at better.


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG Blue thanks to @Gummy Jones and Bird Dog Blackberry Whiskey #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, spend faster!


Damn Nathan. Kick him down the hill why don't ya.


----------



## Three Lions

See below - I messed up the photo on this post...


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> Davidoff Special "R" 702 Series












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Damn Nathan. Kick him down the hill why don't ya.


Somebody was going too! Besides that was just a nudge


----------



## WNYTony

Today's choices
Angel's Anvil '17
Las Calaveras '16


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Just made a blind grab from the humidor


----------



## huffer33

Yard camping - had to weed out the fire pit. Happy Saturday night to all.
















Bye my friend, you served your purpose nobly.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture as it was dark, but I enjoyed the Warped Villa Sombrosa, I bought at the B&M yesterday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a cup of dark roast from Mexico,


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a couple yesterday. All were great except for the RP, good stick just to mild for me. It slips my mind who I got the RP from but it was from here. By then I was a bit in to a bottle of whiskey! 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Grabbed this La Gloria Cubana this morning have had it for sometime but, the name now eludes me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed a couple yesterday. All were great except for the RP, good stick just to mild for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang bro, four in one day?! Well played!


----------



## MidwestToker

Sencillo Black with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sunday morning Love Story with Columbian supremo.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This big fella today


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB for lunch.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Padilla Vintage Resere courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost... thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Grabbed this La Gloria Cubana this morning have had it for sometime but, the name now eludes me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to look this one up. Havent seen one posted before. 
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros


----------



## PhilB

quesquared said:


> I have 1 also. Very good cutter and my go to when flying. It's cheap so I won't mind, as much, if they have a bug up their asses and take it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, kudos to my B&M. I went in there fairly green, having seen all kinds of really cool, expensive cutters online (Xikar, etc). They told me "That's getting into the fashion side. Here, these work really well, last a really long time, and cost about $10 (CAD). It's all I use."

A few of those and a Palio have served me well so far. They seem to work better than the nicer, but still cheap metal guillotine ones someone gave me (the ones you see for roughly $25-$35 everywhere). I'll probably still get an Xi1 at some point to test (the Xi2 makes no sense...why would I pay more for plastic?), but in the mean time, these are fine, and if I lose one, no biggie.


----------



## acitalianman13

Amazon basin


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> I had to look this one up. Havent seen one posted before.
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros


Thanks Brother. They came in a 3pk box that i tossed awhile back. The cigar had a 2 tone wrapper lighter at the bottom darker at the top. Not a bad stick med bodied at best with so-so flavor's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

PhilB said:


> Yeah, kudos to my B&M. I went in there fairly green, having seen all kinds of really cool, expensive cutters online (Xikar, etc). They told me "That's getting into the fashion side. Here, these work really well, last a really long time, and cost about $10 (CAD). It's all I use."
> 
> A few of those and a Palio have served me well so far. They seem to work better than the nicer, but still cheap metal guillotine ones someone gave me (the ones you see for roughly $25-$35 everywhere). I'll probably still get an Xi1 at some point to test (the Xi2 makes no sense...why would I pay more for plastic?), but in the mean time, these are fine, and if I lose one, no biggie.


Agreed! Though I do love my xikar xi1cutter and use it the most I do not risk it getting snatched by security. Besides the 10 dollar cutter works just as well.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Finally my b&m got these in so I can try my first 1.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Finally my b&m got these in so I can try my first 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Good stuff. I just smoked one of those myself. Been making the dive to jr in Burlington for those. Until I can afford a box buy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

How far of a drive is that for you? I go to the 1 in selma every now and then. Bout 30min for me. Burlington about 50min. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> How far of a drive is that for you? I go to the 1 in selma every now and then. Bout 30min for me. Burlington about 50min.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's about an hour. But it's such an awesome place it's worth the drive. Plus you can have a beer and a smoke I the lounge. If you haven't been the humidor is huge. And they have things I there they don't carry online. The staff is hit or miss on if you get a lot of help or if they just ignore you, but i kinda prefer them ignoring me so i can stroll around and look for things just to see what I spot. And any cigar in there sold a singles is buy 5 get one free. So do your math you can get a box of something cheaper doing that.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> It's about an hour. But it's such an awesome place it's worth the drive. Plus you can have a beer and a smoke I the lounge. If you haven't been the humidor is huge. And they have things I there they don't carry online. The staff is hit or miss on if you get a lot of help or if they just ignore you, but i kinda prefer them ignoring me so i can stroll around and look for things just to see what I spot. And any cigar in there sold a singles is buy 5 get one free. So do your math you can get a box of something cheaper doing that.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yea the 1 in selma is much smaller. One weekend we will have to meet there and have a couple drinks and sticks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

That sounds awesome. Would have to be a Sunday for me. I always have to work Saturdays. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## delta9t

Working on a Nica Puro Rosado.

Small world it is. I was blown away (still am when I go) by that JR (Burlington) when I first moved out here. I was used to small tobacco shops where the bulk of the store was just a bunch of weird trinkets and then in the back there was a walk-in. JR is the same format, but on a much larger scale. I've had the same experience with the staff, when I first went there there was a super helpful guy, not so much the last time I went in. Never gone into the lounge area, didn't realize they had beer in there lol.


----------



## Thig

Trying out some of my shorter smokes this weekend.


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> That sounds awesome. Would have to be a Sunday for me. I always have to work Saturdays.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm with it. Maybe @delta9t also? Carolina meet up lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> I'm with it. Maybe @delta9t also? Carolina meet up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm totally down

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Aquitaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta9t

quesquared said:


> I'm with it. Maybe @delta9t also? Carolina meet up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Possibly lol, to be honest, I've always been a solo smoker, the few idiots I have smoked with in the past kind of soured me on the experience and reinforced my feelings of going solo. So I've kind of gotten into a comfortable habit/routine with my smoking and enjoyment. I do realize that they are not representative of most BOTL. The people here do seem like good people and not at all like the ones I've had experience with.

Also, this month (not sure how soon you guys are thinking) is potentially going to get a little more unpredictable/busy. Currently looking for a new job. My previous two I never had to work Sundays, and I hope to keep that streak going but I'm not sure how it will work out. Planning to go with a "religious reasons" as to not being available on Sundays.


----------



## quesquared

delta9t said:


> Possibly lol, to be honest, I've always been a solo smoker, the few idiots I have smoked with in the past kind of soured me on the experience and reinforced my feelings of going solo. So I've kind of gotten into a comfortable habit/routine with my smoking and enjoyment. I do realize that they are not representative of most BOTL. The people here do seem like good people and not at all like the ones I've had experience with.
> 
> Also, this month (not sure how soon you guys are thinking) is potentially going to get a little more unpredictable/busy. Currently looking for a new job. My previous two I never had to work Sundays, and I hope to keep that streak going but I'm not sure how it will work out. Planning to go with a "religious reasons" as to not being available on Sundays.


Totally understandable. I'm a solo cigar enthusiast as well so not much crowd experience here either lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

I can't believe I smoked the whole thing


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3, always a good smoke


----------



## Fusion

Nearly forgot the photo


----------



## MidwestToker

This three year old LADC is just fantastic. Eking out as much as this weekend as I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Regiampiero

Happy Sunday.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


>


Besides ligas these are my fav drew estate offerings

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Desiel wicked. Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ezra Zion All My Ex's lancero tonight. El Centurian earlier today for golf.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> Ezra Zion All My Ex's lancero tonight. El Centurian earlier today for golf.


Love the EZ AME! Great smoke!


----------



## Three Lions

quesquared said:


> Besides ligas these are my fav drew estate offerings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I really like these too. Also just tried a Herrera Esteli in Short Corona that I liked a lot - more than the piramides.

TL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Night cap yesterday... Did Not Like


----------



## SoCal Gunner

No experimenting today; going with a stable tried and true in Belicoso.


----------



## csk415




----------



## quesquared

Three Lions said:


> I really like these too. Also just tried a Herrera Esteli in Short Corona that I liked a lot - more than the piramides.
> 
> TL


The H.E. lonsdale is damn good also

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Man O War Ruination.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

One more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry man, has to try it, not bad at all glad I have one more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I 2nd that lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

A little craft tonight









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HGerbracht

My first RyJ today. Woodsy, with creamy notes and an increasing touch of black pepper throughout. Also had about 4 puffs right before the band point that gave me buttery toast notes which were quite pleasant. Definitely a solid smoke!


----------



## msmith1986

Stronger than the M1 the other day, but still a big NO for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Fuente Sungrown. Tasty, but mild.

Hey admins. After I refresh the page twice, please don't time me out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoil and a cup of Sumatra while watching a lightning show this morning,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Black Label Deliverance from Mario and then a Diesel Uncut courtesy of Sean, while working on the ashtray lastnight.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

LeatherNeck said:


> Black Label Deliverance from Mario and then a Diesel Uncut courtesy of Sean, while working on the ashtray lastnight.


That's a nice ashtray!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Undercrown.


----------



## Hickorynut

Came as a freebie...didn't know what to expect...it's not that bad...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PDR and a Peet's today


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> PDR and a Peet's today


Been on the fence about buying some all day....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

New bands design of one of my favorite budget smokes. Raining all day again here in PA.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> New bands design of one of my favorite budget smokes. Raining all day again here in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That is some bandage!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Down at the lounge for a pickup, better have one before I leave! It's a damn trap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Been on the fence about buying some all day....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Buy em, $39.88 for a box of 24 at CP right now, i just ordered another box, great smoke at twice the price


----------



## Champagne InHand

LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chisel.










great cigar. I just wish I had aged it a bit more. I love the tapered end. Unique and useful during smoking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione 
Holy Lance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ New World


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great cigar. I just wish I had aged it a bit more. I love the tapered end. Unique and useful during smoking.


One of the best full flavored, regular production sticks out there. 
Those wrappers are really special.
I get the lancero and petit lancero from the less popular auction site.
Worth every penny.


----------



## mrolland5500

Been quite some time since I've had one of these and DAMN IT'S GOOD straight from my brother from another mother @Gummy Jones bud I couldn't wait any longer forgot how good these were thanks bud









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LFD Airbender while I get the grill ready for some burgers. A bit lite for my liking. Not bad on flavor, just wanting more umph. It's smoking pretty fast so I may grab the LFD Triple Ligero and see if that hits the right notes.

Edit: Sorry, that's Double Ligero not trip.


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Been quite some time since I've had one of these and DAMN IT'S GOOD straight from my brother from another mother @Gummy Jones bud I couldn't wait any longer forgot how good these were thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Shhh
The AAA is a secret


----------



## LeatherNeck

Champagne InHand said:


> LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great cigar. I just wish I had aged it a bit more. I love the tapered end. Unique and useful during smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? Thinking about smoking one tonight.


----------



## Randy956

Padron 6000 Maduro.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Room 101 Master Collection
Thanks @TreySC


----------



## LeatherNeck

Decided on this LFD Cameroon Cabinets in A1 instead. Not my preferred vitola, but very nice so far.


----------



## droy1958

Having a 2014 Las Calaveras in honor of Herf N Turf.....


----------



## LeatherNeck

droy1958 said:


> Having a 2014 Las Calaveras in honor of Herf N Turf.....


Nice gesture brother!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Ezra Zion All My Ex's lancero tonight. El Centurian earlier today for golf.


Tony... those socks? Really, how can you play in those? Good smoke nonetheless.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Starting out my vacation! AFSS and a craftbeer.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Decided on this LFD Cameroon Cabinets in A1 instead. Not my preferred vitola, but very nice so far.


Those Cameroon LFD's are my favorite from that outfit the wrapper really adds another dimension to the profile....great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gummy Jones said:


> Shhh
> The AAA is a secret


It was, until waboom came along.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> Buy em, $39.88 for a box of 24 at CP right now, i just ordered another box, great smoke at twice the price


I thought you were talking about Peet's. Order it fresh from their website. MD blend. It's awesome.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blend night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Those Cameroon LFD's are my favorite from that outfit the wrapper really adds another dimension to the profile....great choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I'm getting the normal Cameroon and a new distinct flavor. Can't put my finger on it. Sage maybe?


----------



## Fusion

Stogiepuffer said:


> I thought you were talking about Peet's. Order it fresh from their website. MD blend. It's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep, the MD is great, i get mine from Costco


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Murcielago


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, I'm getting the normal Cameroon and a new distinct flavor. Can't put my finger on it. Sage maybe?


Ya know bro, I'm not a hundred percent sure. Never been a huge fan of the Double Ligeros from them but, the cammie just hits the spot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I threw a hygrometer in the bag with these and it settled at 67% so I decided to fire one up ROTT. Excellent construction and a very smooth and tasty smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

blackrabbit said:


> I threw a hygrometer in the bag with these and it settled at 67% so I decided to fire one up ROTT. Excellent construction and a very smooth and tasty smoke.


That's a great trick! Never thought of doing that... thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Seeing how this ER17 is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Kidvegas said:


> That's a great trick! Never thought of doing that... thanks bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. That is a good idea! :vs_cool:


----------



## Thig

GOT14U said:


> Seeing how this ER17 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?? Eagle Rare 17 Year? Sorry my bourbon abbreviations are interfering with my cigar abbreviations.


----------



## msmith1986

Black Label clasico on the back porch with sweet tea.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Finally getting around to this one that Mario sent. Off to a good start @mrolland5500.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Headley Grange corona. This has some time on it. 

It's amazing how RG effects sticks in taste. The corona are much most full strength than the fresh robustos I had years ago. 

These kind of remind me of Lucky Strike way back when. Toasted tobacco is what I pull most from this stick. I have about 9 more of these. If they don't get more complex over the next year, I'm shipping them to the soldiers as I know they will be happy with toasted tobacco in a corona sized cigar. 

No picture as it's dark, with no moon. I wish the iPad came with a flash. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Snuck one in tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Finally getting around to this one that Mario sent. Off to a good start @mrolland5500.


Glad you're enjoying so far bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Glad you're enjoying so far bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Its been a hella smoke.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Its been a hella smoke.


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Tony... those socks? Really, how can you play in those? Good smoke nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LOL - yep. I keep seeing that someone on here likes it when you get your feet in the photo !
It was a great smoke. My first All My Ex's and I'm not a big lancero fan (mainly due to bad draws) but this one was a great cigar. Might have to look at some more. I've liked every EZ I've ever had, but no one around here carries them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Homerolled by a brother in NC with a dark roast from Mexico today,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Homerolled by a brother in NC with a dark roast from Mexico today,
> View attachment 140969


I hope I get time to do a few home rolls this winter. I want to roll some PA broadleaf triple maduros to smoke around this time next summer. I would go broke quick if I smoke Camacho TM's all the time. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I hope I get time to do a few home rolls this winter. I want to roll some PA broadleaf triple maduros to smoke around this time next summer. I would go broke quick if I smoke Camacho TM's all the time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about it as well, I know quite a few brothers that are really good. I may add a few tobacco plants to my garden next year and see what happens.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Homerolled by a brother in NC with a dark roast from Mexico today,
> View attachment 140969


NC? That's my neck of the woods! How is it?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Snuck one in tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Famous Blend? If so, any real difference?


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've been thinking about it as well, I know quite a few brothers that are really good. I may add a few tobacco plants to my garden next year and see what happens.


I grew some tobacco plants back when I was younger. I got a couple big beautiful plants. I tried to cure the tobacco but did not know what I was doing. I tried smoking a cigarette out of it after a couple months "curing" but it was wicked harsh. It did have a extremely high amount of nicotine as after I coughed out the smoke I did have a heavy nicotine rush. I have been thinking of growing a couple plants next year for fun and experimentation.


----------



## StillPuffin

CH Las Calaveras

.... That was yummy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione CT Rothschild with sweetened coffee with cream. Very delicious. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

2010 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione CT Rothschild with sweetened coffee with cream. Very delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the best! I try to always have a few on hand.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione CT Rothschild with sweetened coffee with cream. Very delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long do you typically rest these? I had a 5er awhile back that I rested for almost 2 months. Smoked them a bit at a time and wasn't impressed but I've seen so much love for them here wondering if I just needed to rest them for longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

This smoke courtesy of @Cigary 
Only a few min into it, and it's very good. Sort of a spicy/sweet thing going with it. A shame they don't make these anymore.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergets

Sangre Azul - from - Royal Danish Cigars
Lovely boxpressed cigar from my neighboring country


----------



## Cigary

It's that Brazilian wrapper....when these were at 6 months of rest they were incredible....the one you're smoking has over 2 years so it's probably lost half it's sweetness.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Cigary said:


> It's that Brazilian wrapper....when these were at 6 months of rest they were incredible....the one you're smoking has over 2 years so it's probably lost half it's sweetness.


Well I'm enjoying it. It's a great smoke. Still in the first 3rd. It's also a perfect size for me. I'd guess 48 rg little longer than a corona. I can totally see why you were buying boxes before they ran out of stock.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

StillPuffin said:


> How long do you typically rest these? I had a 5er awhile back that I rested for almost 2 months. Smoked them a bit at a time and wasn't impressed but I've seen so much love for them here wondering if I just needed to rest them for longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not everybody likes them. Probably popular due to it being a decent smoke for the price. Great for winter time smokes. As far as rest, I have no idea. I bought some off Rondo that had a year on them. Good smokes but not holy cow these are great smokes. Give the tat series P or AJ last call a try. Can be had in the same price range. For me the P and last call are better than the Roth.


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> Not everybody likes them. Probably popular due to it being a decent smoke for the price. Great for winter time smokes. As far as rest, I have no idea. I bought some off Rondo that had a year on them. Good smokes but not holy cow these are great smokes. Give the tat series P or AJ last call a try. Can be had in the same price range. For me the P and last call are better than the Roth.


Haven't tried the tat p series, but the aj last call are great. But i also really like the rothchildes. Tastes are so subjective.. For me that is the fun part.. Experimentation.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Rain rain and more rain









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior

Doing a project for the farm decided today was a good day to try this nub cafe I got in a noob cigar pass and it's really good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nice Nic stick. I'm starting to like these.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

StillPuffin said:


> How long do you typically rest these? I had a 5er awhile back that I rested for almost 2 months. Smoked them a bit at a time and wasn't impressed but I've seen so much love for them here wondering if I just needed to rest them for longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think there's some confusion here. He's smoking the Connecticut one, correct? I think the people who have responded so far are referring to the original San Andres wrapped ones.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MidwestToker said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think there's some confusion here. He's smoking the Connecticut one, correct? I think the people who have responded so far are referring to the original San Andres wrapped ones.


Good call. I haven't had the CT one but it doesn't sound very appealing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Good call. I haven't had the CT one but it doesn't sound very appealing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. But then again, no shade grown is appealing to me...


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro and frozen vanilla/spiced chai for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

StillPuffin
No matter how long you age that thing, it's still going to be a CT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

MidwestToker said:


> Agreed. But then again, no shade grown is appealing to me...


Good gracious.....try some shade grown AF Reserva....and Chateau....they give you Cigar Wood!

Shade grown HC Series White....more wood.

Oliva V and Partagas Black Label....and Cabaiguan....extreme wood.:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Is that the Famous Blend? If so, any real difference?


It was a good cigar. Not as good as other padrons I've smoked but I'd smoke another one. It had a little more bite than I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

MidwestToker said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think there's some confusion here. He's smoking the Connecticut one, correct? I think the people who have responded so far are referring to the original San Andres wrapped ones.


You are correct sir. Missed the CT in the original post. My comments were for the other one as I've never tried the CT version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Cigary said:


> Good gracious.....try some shade grown AF Reserva....and Chateau....they give you Cigar Wood!
> 
> Shade grown HC Series White....more wood.
> 
> Oliva V and Partagas Black Label....and Cabaiguan....extreme wood.:vs_cool:


I'm confused...aren't those AFs, Oliva V and Partagas Black all sun grown...as in no shade?

As for shade cigars...I've yet to have one that's in my wheelhouse. Not that they're bad or even boring. But I'm a sucker for a strong, spicy kick. And I just don't find that in shade grown cigars except in the initial puffs.


----------



## UBC03

MidwestToker said:


> I'm confused...aren't those AFs, Oliva V and Partagas Black all sun grown...as in no shade?
> 
> As for shade cigars...I've yet to have one that's in my wheelhouse. Not that they're bad or even boring. But I'm a sucker for a strong, spicy kick. And I just don't find that in shade grown cigars except in the initial puffs.


You won't find it in shade grown.. Look for anything with ligero as a main component.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Had a Punch Bareknuckle that's been hanging out in my humidor for awhile. Enjoyable smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

StillPuffin said:


> You are correct sir. Missed the CT in the original post. My comments were for the other one as I've never tried the CT version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto.


----------



## Cigary

MidwestToker said:


> I'm confused...aren't those AFs, Oliva V and Partagas Black all sun grown...as in no shade?
> 
> As for shade cigars...I've yet to have one that's in my wheelhouse. Not that they're bad or even boring. But I'm a sucker for a strong, spicy kick. And I just don't find that in shade grown cigars except in the initial puffs.


Got my shade and sungrown in a twist...Oliva and Partagas aren't but AF has the Reserva...there are others but as said they won't blow your dress up. Try the AF Double Chataeu Maduro....great cigars ....even better when you light em up.


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a couple last night.... not sure what the one was....what do you say it is @WNYTony it was good! And can't go wrong with a Calveras 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac
Blind White Noise Lancero


----------



## Fusion

A Tat today


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Cigary said:


> Got my shade and sungrown in a twist...Oliva and Partagas aren't but AF has the Reserva...there are others but as said they won't blow your dress up. Try the AF Double Chataeu Maduro....great cigars ....even better when you light em up.


LOVE the Chateau Maduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

La Aurora 107 Natural Lancero. Lots of dried fruit in this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

MidwestToker said:


> LOVE the Chateau Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than mornin wood as grandpa would say!


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje Fausto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh. Those are good sticks.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smooth with a good burn after some rest in the humi.........


----------



## mrolland5500

Damn good









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

Enjoying a HC Back


----------



## Thig




----------



## msmith1986

Sad I just opened my last box of robusto's. Funky burn on this one.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ramon Bueso Olancho. Not my favorite of the RB blends.


----------



## Kidvegas

Nightcap Habano style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Man, this cigar is amazing. My first one, paid too much at the B&M, but I've really been wanting to try it. Wasn't going to wait three months.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Pudgy Frank,


----------



## scott1256ca

> Better than mornin wood as grandpa would say!


Well, at least it should last longer. 

Espinosa Habano Trabuco. punched it, then clipped the cap, still a tight draw. Clipped the cap again a few minutes later and all was good. At first I thought this thing should have come with a free paddle, it was canoeing so much. I'll admit I didn't start it off with the best light either. Decent yard gar. I'd rather have a smaller ring gauge though. I tried another selfie. Not going to post it. Won't bother trying anymore.


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> Man, this cigar is amazing. My first one, paid too much at the B&M, but I've really been wanting to try it. Wasn't going to wait three months.


Definitely one of the best I have tried

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MidwestToker said:


> Man, this cigar is amazing. My first one, paid too much at the B&M, but I've really been wanting to try it. Wasn't going to wait three months.


Had my first of these and sobremesa this past weekend. Both were great, but I think I like sobremesa better. Gotta try more to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

quesquared said:


> Had my first of these and sobremesa this past weekend. Both were great, but I think I like sobremesa better. Gotta try more to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Had the Sobremesa last week. It's a toss up. But my vote always goes to the Maduro, especially broadleaf. If I only smoked Connecticut/Pennsylvania broadleaf cigars for the rest of my life, I'd be happy as a clam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MidwestToker said:


> Had the Sobremesa last week. It's a toss up. But my vote always goes to the Maduro, especially broadleaf. If I only smoked Connie/Pennsylvania broadleaf cigars for the rest of my life, I'd be happy as a clam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm usually the same way. That's why I said I need a mulligan to be sure, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Sitting in a little dive bar in downtown Rochester, NY called Havana Moes smoking an AF something or other with a double Woodford. Always nice to find cigar friendly places when your traveling for work.


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> Sitting in a little dive bar in downtown Rochester, NY called Havana Moes smoking an AF something or other with a double Woodford. Always nice to find cigar friendly places when your traveling for work.


AF Something or other you say.....


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Sitting in a little dive bar in downtown Rochester, NY called Havana Moes smoking an AF something or other with a double Woodford. Always nice to find cigar friendly places when your traveling for work.


Your not allowed to smoke in New York!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> I'm usually the same way. That's why I said I need a mulligan to be sure, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's all about research! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> It's all about research! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly...results have to verified or refuted, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

MattT said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in a little dive bar in downtown Rochester, NY called Havana Moes smoking an AF something or other with a double Woodford. Always nice to find cigar friendly places when your traveling for work.
> 
> 
> 
> AF Something or other you say.....
Click to expand...

It's freaking dark in here and the selection was bleak. It's a grand reserva but I've never seen one with a green label so not sure.


----------



## Maxh92

Always a good stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black CG


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatuaje Frank


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Le Elegance. While not a Lancero, the Pantela is almost as long. A lower rH night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Aging Room Quattro F55. What a difference two months of rest makes.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Had me a couple last night.... not sure what the one was....what do you say it is @WNYTony it was good! And can't go wrong with a Calveras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sir is a La Galera Maduro Chavetta. Not a very well known brand.... yet. They smoke rather nicely and aren't too hard on the pocketbook.



ebnash said:


> Sitting in a little dive bar in downtown Rochester, NY called Havana Moes smoking an AF something or other with a double Woodford. Always nice to find cigar friendly places when your traveling for work.





GOT14U said:


> Your not allowed to smoke in New York!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not without letting me know you're going to be in town ! Rochester's only a robusto away @ebnash !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> That sir is a La Galera Maduro Chavetta. Not a very well known brand.... yet. They smoke rather nicely and aren't too hard on the pocketbook.
> 
> Not without letting me know you're going to be in town ! Rochester's only a robusto away @ebnash !


How much time was on that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

WNYTony said:


> Not without letting me know you're going to be in town ! Rochester's only a robusto away @ebnash !


Alright @WNYTony, I'm cigarless in Western NY, so let's make something happen. I'm here a couple more nights, flying home Friday. Not sure where your are, but I'd be happy to meet somewhere in the middle or make it out to you. Shoot me a PM if you want to try and get together.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italica and the last of the dark roast from Mexico, it make a decent cup but I'm not sure if I would buy more, a very earthy blend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> It's freaking dark in here and the selection was bleak. It's a grand reserva but I've never seen one with a green label so not sure.


It sounds like you must be staying in the Airport Marriott, which isn't even by the Airport or downtown. There are some great options downtown. I love 10-15 mins, by car and would be glad to meet up with you. I have plenty to smoke but it's a beautiful day and some great outdoor solves to smoke and get a drink.

I messaged you. I'm just waiting for a DHal delivery, but could easily swing your way, after the delivery. Anything for a fellow Puffer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR 2nds from my stash.










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta9t

Working on a Joya Gran Consul.


----------



## msmith1986

delta9t said:


> Working on a Joya Gran Consul.


Pics or it didn't happen. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sucker Punch from @WNYTony thank you


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke for the money.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Lunch time robusto. These are great smokes. Glad I'm still sitting on most of the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Padilla 1968 robusto. I'm pretty sure this was from a box spilt with @Ranger0282 early this spring. I wonder how it compares to the 1948 posted earlier today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

While digging through my singles bin I found this little San Lotano Oval Connie.

These are great. I wish hey hadn't dc 'd them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Tried to smoke a Smith Maduro.. TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT..

It was a prefecto so I figured I'd cut it back, nope. I didn't have my modus so it got chucked out the window. I think I loosened a couple crowns trying to get it to smoke.. Pic after I cut it back and one of how much was left when I ditched it.

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

UBC03 said:


> Tried to smoke a Smith Maduro.. TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT..
> 
> It was a prefecto so I figured I'd cut it back, nope. I didn't have my modus so it got chucked out the window. I think I loosened a couple crowns trying to get it to smoke.. Pic after I cut it back and one of how much was left when I ditched it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Imagine the frustration when a homeless person finds that on the side of the road and can't get any smoke out of it!:vs_mad:


----------



## ToastEffect

HC White, nice light cigar with lots of flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Black market


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think? That's about the only DD I haven't smoked, well that and the new ones coming out maybe next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

UBC03 said:


> Tried to smoke a Smith Maduro.. TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT..
> 
> It was a prefecto so I figured I'd cut it back, nope. I didn't have my modus so it got chucked out the window. I think I loosened a couple crowns trying to get it to smoke.. Pic after I cut it back and one of how much was left when I ditched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's their downfall. I really like the flavors out of that company's maduro offerings, but they're all tighter than a coal digger's you-know-what.


----------



## Sprouthog

GOT14U said:


> What do you think? That's about the only DD I haven't smoked, well that and the new ones coming out maybe next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar blend to the mq but with a wrapper deemed un suitable for the mq. White pepper, milk chocolate and oak. Good cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Similar blend to the mq but with a wrapper deemed un suitable for the mq. White pepper, milk chocolate and oak. Good cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me at Mi Querida.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Alright @WNYTony, I'm cigarless in Western NY, so let's make something happen. I'm here a couple more nights, flying home Friday. Not sure where your are, but I'd be happy to meet somewhere in the middle or make it out to you. Shoot me a PM if you want to try and get together.


Just go to the nearest golf course and wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Today's pickup, but I'll be smoking a Camacho tonight.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 141337


That's nuts!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

La Vieja Habana while replacing my blower motor, resistor, and cabin air filter. Not a bad budget stick for fuller flavor, but lacking on the Nic. It would be better with no band, this cartoonish band is hideous.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Smoke


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Afternoon Smoke


One of my favorites.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> Courtesy of @*SoCal Gunner*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? If they are good I need to track a 5er down. I feel like its my obligation as a Mason to do so.

Save​


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> How are those? If they are good I need to track a 5er down. I feel like its my obligation as a Mason to do so.
> 
> Save​


If you like the pure dominican flavor profile then this is your smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> If you like the pure dominican flavor profile then this is your smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can dig that. Dont they do 3 expressions? The Entered Apprentice, Fellow Craft, and Master Mason?


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Tried to smoke a Smith Maduro.. TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT..
> 
> It was a prefecto so I figured I'd cut it back, nope. I didn't have my modus so it got chucked out the window. I think I loosened a couple crowns trying to get it to smoke.. Pic after I cut it back and one of how much was left when I ditched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's exactly why I let those buggers down to 65-67% for at least 3 months. Every time I get another box I dump out all 50 and roll them around to feel which ones are tougher than others. The draw gets better as they dry out. Right now I'm smoking from a box I bought at the end of March.
That one in your picture doesn't look like a maduro at all. All of mine are dark chocolate color. Maybe just a bright picture.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

No pic so I guess it didn't happen, a Davidoff Primeros while walking the puppy.


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> I can dig that. Dont they do 3 expressions? The Entered Apprentice, Fellow Craft, and Master Mason?


I've only tried the Master Mason before this one and thought it was good. Totally different profile from the one pictured.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Semper Noctem said:


> How are those? If they are good I need to track a 5er down. I feel like its my obligation as a Mason to do so.
> 
> Save​


I feel the same way as a Mason...but I'm not crazy about the Dominican profile.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Piggy from @bobbya08 and an Old Fashioned with bitters courtesy of @JohnBrody15

Y'all spoil me. The gar was a little harsh in the first half inch but is now blossoming into the stick I thought it was. Wow. Thanks guys!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MidwestToker said:


> Piggy from @bobbya08 and an Old Fashioned with bitters courtesy of @JohnBrody15
> 
> Y'all spoil me. The gar was a little harsh in the first half inch but is now blossoming into something into the stick I thought it was. Wow. Thanks guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoy it. I haven't experienced much harshness in the ones I've had I hope you didn't get a dud. Maybe it'll smooth out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

bobbya08 said:


> I hope you enjoy it. I haven't experienced much harshness in the ones I've had I hope you didn't get a dud. Maybe it'll smooth out for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was only the first half inch. It's bliss right now. Thank you and your buddy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MidwestToker said:


> It was only the first half inch. It's bliss right now. Thank you and your buddy!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome glad to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro.


----------



## JtAv8tor

It's like unwrapping a gift!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> It's like unwrapping a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So they are individually wrapped in foil?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> So they are individually wrapped in foil?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

TheDesire said:


> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro.


Those are good smokes. Its hit and miss with rp but those are definitely a hit. IMHO

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RyJ corona for the ride home. I don't remember what I paid for the 10er of these in may, but they are pretty good. I need to look at my receipts. It's like AJ collided with Oliva or something. Maybe the double binder does the wonders. It took all but 90 minutes to smoke this corona and I think it fits right between the Bully and Añejo in the lineup.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Caldwell this evening


----------



## GOT14U

Had 2 $hit sticks....just not for me....went to one I knew was a WiNNeR! Fable for the win!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Had 2 $hit sticks....just not for me....went to one I knew was a WiNNeR! Fable for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke what you like!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Smoke what you like!


Yeah padrons and tats are definitely not my thing. I have a box of ER17 not sure what I'm gonna do with. Bought a box and never smoked them cuz everyone raves about them. Just not for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Yeah padrons and tats are definitely not my thing. I have a box of ER17 not sure what I'm gonna do with. Bought a box and never smoked them cuz everyone raves about them. Just not for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put 'em up for sale here, join the rocket launch thread, send them to the troops, or keep them for mooches.


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Yeah padrons and tats are definitely not my thing. I have a box of ER17 not sure what I'm gonna do with. Bought a box and never smoked them cuz everyone raves about them. Just not for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are ER17's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> What are ER17's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are about half way down on this....every one was raving about them but I didn't know they are just a tat with another name. Damn box says tat on it.

http://halfwheel.com/ipcpr-2017-tatuaje-latelier-imports/160315

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> Yeah padrons and tats are definitely not my thing. I have a box of ER17 not sure what I'm gonna do with. Bought a box and never smoked them cuz everyone raves about them. Just not for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll experiment with them and report back! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> What are ER17's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER17 im guessing, never tried them


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER17 im guessing, never tried them


Exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Semper Noctem said:


> I can dig that. Dont they do 3 expressions? The Entered Apprentice, Fellow Craft, and Master Mason?


There are a couple more like The Shriner and a Purple banded one thats pretty good.

Shoot me your addy for a Master Mason.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> It sounds like you must be staying in the Airport Marriott, which isn't even by the Airport or downtown. There are some great options downtown. I love 10-15 mins, by car and would be glad to meet up with you. I have plenty to smoke but it's a beautiful day and some great outdoor solves to smoke and get a drink.
> 
> I messaged you. I'm just waiting for a DHal delivery, but could easily swing your way, after the delivery. Anything for a fellow Puffer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 @Champagne InHand and I were able to meet up at a local shop tonight to smoke a cigar and then off for a tasty dinner. Great company while on the road and of course Dave sent me off with a very generous care package!

Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## WABOOM

Viaje Shotgun Shell courtesy of @SoCal Gunner. The cigar is almost identical to an El Cobre... super strong, super rich, gets the job done. and tastes quite good. Thank you brother.


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> @Champagne InHand and I were able to meet up at a local shop tonight to smoke a cigar and then off for a tasty dinner. Great company while on the road and of course Dave sent me off with a very generous care package!
> 
> Thanks again, Dave!


Dayuuum! He cares for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Viaje Shotgun Shell courtesy of @SoCal Gunner. The cigar is almost identical to an El Cobre... super strong, super rich, gets the job done. and tastes quite good. Thank you brother.


I knew I spent too much time on here when I smoked one and immediately thought "I bet Waboom would really like these".


----------



## WNYTony

Master Blend III for golf, courtesy of @acitalianman13 and a Perdomo Cameroon petite corona this evening


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How much time was on that one?


Only about 5 months



ebnash said:


> Alright @WNYTony, I'm cigarless in Western NY, so let's make something happen. I'm here a couple more nights, flying home Friday. Not sure where your are, but I'd be happy to meet somewhere in the middle or make it out to you. Shoot me a PM if you want to try and get together.


Shit, sorry. Just seeing this now and have plans on Thursday night. I see @Champagne InHand was able to meet up and take care of you so that you don't leave the state thinking badly of us !



GOT14U said:


> Yeah padrons and tats are definitely not my thing. *I have a box of ER17 not sure what I'm gonna do with.* Bought a box and never smoked them cuz everyone raves about them. Just not for me!


Hey buddy......... perhaps we should talk


----------



## ebnash

WNYTony said:


> Shit, sorry. Just seeing this now and have plans on Thursday night. I see @Champagne InHand was able to meet up and take care of you so that you don't leave the state thinking badly of us


Oh, no worries. We all get busy with life and Dave did explain that you don't exactly live around corner from here. There is no denying that you are of quality character, Tony.


----------



## Three Lions

Carrillo La Historia EP-III. It's my second. There won't be a third. It started off ok but became too heavy and ponderous for my tastes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> That's exactly why I let those buggers down to 65-67% for at least 3 months. Every time I get another box I dump out all 50 and roll them around to feel which ones are tougher than others. The draw gets better as they dry out. Right now I'm smoking from a box I bought at the end of March.
> That one in your picture doesn't look like a maduro at all. All of mine are dark chocolate color. Maybe just a bright picture.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's been at 64 for months.. I ordered when Jack listed his review.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

ebnash said:


> Oh, no worries. We all get busy with life and Dave did explain that you don't exactly live around corner from here. There is no denying that you are of quality character, Tony.


Well I don't know about all of that but give me a little notice next time and we'll try and make it happen !


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> It's been at 64 for months.. I ordered when Jack listed his review.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well that sucks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Luminosa and a cup of Kenya for breakfast today,


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Alrightdriver helping me with my illusione addiction this morning! Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH Luminosa and a cup of Kenya for breakfast today,
> 
> View attachment 141513


How's that stick?


----------



## dortold

AF - Curly Head. Had better; had worse. Although only 1 week rest on it, so withholding final judgement. Best "hay stick" I've smoked so far.










Also pictured here, using my Other Vice as a cigar rest.


----------



## Fusion

The Last of My AB's bought a few samplers when i first started, dont think ill be buying more but they are not bad, liked the Black Market the best.


----------



## talisker10

Rp vintage 99. Cedar, earth, leather, creamy, spicy. Tasty medium bodied Connecticut.


----------



## msmith1986

Bocados Gorditos 460. These things are growing on me. The habano wrapper is tasty.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Fusion said:


> The Last of My AB's bought a few samplers when i first started, dont think ill be buying more but they are not bad, liked the Black Market the best.


This is interesting, considering AB's are all but dominating the sampler space at the retailers I frequent. If I were just going by shelf space, I would think these are blowing up. Still curious to try a few.



msmith1986 said:


> Bocados Gorditos 460. These things are growing on me. The habano wrapper is tasty.[IMG][/quote]
> Brave man, holding that ash above your lap. And in a car no less.
> 
> EDIT: Woo! 100 posts. :D


----------



## BillH

Liga Privada's (or is it undercrown) papas fritas... a damn fine cigar for the B&M price of $5.30


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Another diesel.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

dortold said:


> This is interesting, considering AB's are all but dominating the sampler space at the retailers I frequent. If I were just going by shelf space, I would think these are blowing up. Still curious to try a few.
> 
> Brave man, holding that ash above your lap. And in a car no less.
> 
> EDIT: Woo! 100 posts.


That's about the time I tap into my ashtray, I take a picture 1st though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Shark









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TCstr8 said:


> Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This years release or an older one? Curious as I had one from this year and compared to last it didn't wow me. But I may have gotten a bad one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Somebody told me these were strong so I thought I'd try one since they're pretty dern cheap. I'm glad I did because I needed a good wake up right about now. Full bore pepper punch in the face! Wooo! Love it so far. Sorry guys, no V-cutter with me. 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

JtAv8tor said:


> This years release or an older one? Curious as I had one from this year and compared to last it didn't wow me. But I may have gotten a bad one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tuthfully, I have no idea. I can't remember when or where I even got it. Found it today digging around and it looked like it wanted to burn.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. My first. Another fine BOTL suggested these should be smoked before breakfast, on an empty stomach. I did not take this advice. I am happy I did not take this advice. This is how I looked on a couple of retrohales that didn't go well. :vs_OMG:
And this is how I looked when I accidentally inhaled for the first time in forever.:vs_whistle:
I would do that on a nice strong cigar, wouldn't I?


----------



## Gixene

I had a Churchill for the first time today. I'm sure I'll catch a lot of flack for this, but I couldn't finish it. It took 2 hours before I put it down. It went out 3 times and I felt the 3rd time was a sign. I had somewhere I needed to be. It would have taken me another 30-45 minutes to finish I imagine. I underestimated the size of a Churchill. Definitely a cigar that you smoke when you don't have any plans or a cigar that you smoke during a long activity like golf, poker, bonfire, etc. Perhaps I'll go with a Robusto next time. I have about 7 other Churchill's I bought so I will have to plan ahead next time. Wish I could have finished this Cohiba Blue.


----------



## Gixene

I meant to post pictures. Edit: Sorry, I don't know why the pictures are sideways.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ortega Serie-D Black (my first). Lots of flavor transitions so far. Gotta say, the most surprising so far has been Doritos/Popcorn/Corn chips. Not the most wanted, just surprising.


----------



## Rondo

My first T52
Thanks for this gift @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gixene said:


> I had a Churchill for the first time today. I'm sure I'll catch a lot of flack for this, but I couldn't finish it. It took 2 hours before I put it down. It went out 3 times and I felt the 3rd time was a sign. I had somewhere I needed to be. It would have taken me another 30-45 minutes to finish I imagine. I underestimated the size of a Churchill. Definitely a cigar that you smoke when you don't have any plans or a cigar that that you smoke during a long activity like golf, poker, bonfire, etc. Perhaps I'll go with a Robusto next time. I have about 7 other Churchill's I bought so I will have to plan ahead next time. Wish I could have finished this Cohiba Blue.


Just part of the learning experience
If I have any churchills left at all, I usually clip an inch off the foot
I have also put half smoked ones in a tubo to finish later
Others would not advise that
Enjoy the journey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just part of the learning experience
> If I have any churchills left at all, I usually clip an inch off the foot
> I have also put half smoked ones in a tubo to finish later
> Others would not advise that
> Enjoy the journey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have "saved for later" the last half of a churchill myself. Definitely a long smoke. I honestly haven't even found one that I didnt eventually get bored with. Could be mostly the choices I made, but none have had enough transitions for that long of a smoke to keep me interested.


----------



## Gixene

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just part of the learning experience
> If I have any churchills left at all, I usually clip an inch off the foot
> I have also put half smoked ones in a tubo to finish later
> Others would not advise that
> Enjoy the journey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Learning experience indeed. Thank you.


----------



## TCstr8

Shade









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tierra Volcan,


----------



## ebnash

RomaCraft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion courtesy of @Champagne InHand from last nights meeting. It is another beautiful night in Rochester and I'm out on the hotel's smoke friendly patio overlooking the Genesee River. Oh and enjoying a Brooklyn Brown Ale.

This is my firat Roma and I have to say that if they are all as full and tasty as this one, I have a new cigar company to take a look at. This little guy is flavor bomb!


----------



## ebnash

Double Post


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> My first T52
> Thanks for this gift @*Humphrey's Ghost*


Definitely my favorite of the Liga's. Amazing dark cocoa sweetness and earth combo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> How's that stick?


It was a bit stronger than expected, a solid med body and med - full flavored, I think this one was from January. For my taste I think CH needs to rest at least a year for the spice profile to fully develop. I would be willing to get a fiver of these.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First DPG Blue. Decided to punch it. Took this off if my key chain a few years ago and thought I lost it. Found it in my kitchen junk drawer.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Mini flipper arrived today and can't put it down. Also made an 11mm punch out of a 44 mag case I had laying around. It will dull fast, but super easy to sharpen with the twist of a wrist.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> First DPG Blue. Decided to punch it. Took this off if my key chain a few years ago and thought I lost it. Found it in my kitchen junk drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How is it? I have one I picked up a couple weeks back and have been trying to let it rest a month or 2 before putting the fire to it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Giving a basin a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> How is it? I have one I picked up a couple weeks back and have been trying to let it rest a month or 2 before putting the fire to it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I suck at describing cigar nuances. It's a little ROTT and needs some rest but a good smoke nonetheless. I'm not picking up much on this after the Desiel I smoked earlier. Let them rest as noted.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> I suck at describing cigar nuances. It's a little ROTT and needs some rest but a good smoke nonetheless. I'm not picking up much on this after the Desiel I smoked earlier. Let them rest as noted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea I'm not much for describing beyond good or bad myself lol. Good is good enough for me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Giving a basin a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Since you can't really get those anymore, I wonder how they compare with the new fuma's they put out not long ago.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Since you can't really get those anymore, I wonder how they compare with the new fuma's they put out not long ago.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Have to find a fuma before I can let you know. So far it's a smooth smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Have to find a fuma before I can let you know. So far it's a smooth smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have some FEC's. I'd trade you for basins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Have to find a fuma before I can let you know. So far it's a smooth smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those just intrigue me because of how they grow the tobacco and how limited it makes the supply etc...

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> I have some FEC's. I'd trade you for basins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer just had this one Basin,

But I can check my local tomorrow I think he still has a couple boxes of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks for the offer just had this one Basin,
> 
> But I can check my local tomorrow I think he still has a couple boxes of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you end up grabbing a box I'd be interested in buying a couple when i get paid. I've looked for them and haven't had any luck.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> If you end up grabbing a box I'd be interested in buying a couple when i get paid. I've looked for them and haven't had any luck.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Can do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Can do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well if you do just pm me and we can work it out. Thanks.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Got a new job today. So I set fire to this Opus X Lost City to celebrate.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Curious about these.... Not bad. Definitely had the campfire vibe to it. Burn evened out. The cap fell apart towards the end and the ash kept falling in my lap.....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> I have some FEC's. I'd trade you for basins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll trade you if JT doesn't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's been a crazy day. Our cable fit internet..,, was nicked during construction a decade ago, but gave way. So cable contractors everywhere. I smoked a Padilla while they were inspecting.

Then more drama, my wife and daughter are obsessed rewatching a show called Riverdale.

You older guys remember the Archie & Gang comics. This is a CW hyperdramatized stereotyping of 1970s America but almost Scooby-Doo style.

I had to sneak out of family time to smoke this Roma Craft Intemperance.










Last night I met up with Ebnash, in town for business and went to a local cigar rolling establishment in downtown Rochester. The Dominican roller was there. We bought some had rolled sticks. I bought a triple Culebra. The guy working who rung up our order wasn't even an employee but a professor from the U of R who just likes to smoke cigars. We sat outside had a soft drink and iced tea and tried our cigars. A bit wet and hard to keep lit.

We later went for Vietnam food. It's great when BOTLs visit and are also members if this Puff forum. 
We had a lot in common. He lives just South of were I finished High School. I really enjoyed the time together.

I'll smoked a hand rolled CT wrapped Nica Criollo filled stick tomorrow and post a picture.

Fun stuff to make up for a stressful next day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Got a new job today. So I set fire to this Opus X Lost City to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new Job bro... great smoke for a celebration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Kidvegas said:


> Congrats on the new Job bro... great smoke for a celebration
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Got a new job today. So I set fire to this Opus X Lost City to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Alrightdriver said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HGerbracht

My first one of these...thoroughly enjoyed it! Got a bit over zealous in the last third that made me grab a water and a tablespoon of sugar but man was it tasty. A bit of a wonky burn in the 2nd third that required a touch up but the smoke stayed cool till the nub. Will be buying these in the future for sure.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Is that band glued on?! Looks nice, anyhow.

Smoked this CAO Gold Corona ROTT, seeing as how I got 5. Greatly enjoyed 1/3, but then turned into a bit of a bitter bomb, even smoking as slowly as I could bare. We'll see how they do with some months on them. I choose to believe there's a heart of gold somewhere in there.










I believe this was the smoothest burning smoke I've ever tried. Flawless in that department from start to finish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

This smoke brought to me by @JtAv8tor 
Thanks Jt.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> This smoke brought to me by @JtAv8tor
> Thanks Jt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


To me those have a huge amount of cocoa flavor to them hope you enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> To me those have a huge amount of cocoa flavor to them hope you enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You know, you are right. I couldn't really place it till you said that. I just started smoking it, and i like it a lot so far. Too costly to smoke all the time but definitely something to keep around.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@Kidvegas sent me this Nicaro corona a while back and tonight seemed like a good night to set it on fire. Thanks Joe


----------



## msmith1986

scott1256ca said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. My first. Another fine BOTL suggested these should be smoked before breakfast, on an empty stomach. I did not take this advice. I am happy I did not take this advice. This is how I looked on a couple of retrohales that didn't go well. :vs_OMG:
> And this is how I looked when I accidentally inhaled for the first time in forever.:vs_whistle:
> I would do that on a nice strong cigar, wouldn't I?


I'll totally smoke anything mentioned like that early in the morning on an empty stomach. Gotta find one now.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I'll totally smoke anything mentioned like that early in the morning on an empty stomach. Gotta find one now.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Vitamin N junkie lol.. I'm pretty much right there with you.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> I had a Churchill for the first time today. I'm sure I'll catch a lot of flack for this, but I couldn't finish it. It took 2 hours before I put it down. It went out 3 times and I felt the 3rd time was a sign. I had somewhere I needed to be. It would have taken me another 30-45 minutes to finish I imagine. I underestimated the size of a Churchill. Definitely a cigar that you smoke when you don't have any plans or a cigar that you smoke during a long activity like golf, poker, bonfire, etc. Perhaps I'll go with a Robusto next time. I have about 7 other Churchill's I bought so I will have to plan ahead next time. Wish I could have finished this Cohiba Blue.


Hang in there bro!
Last weekend I smoke an Asylum barber pole 7x70 with 2 of my smoking buddies. I smoked a couple cigarettes during it too. One of my buddies hung in there to about 2 inches left, and the other made it just past halfway. I smoked it to the nub in about 2 hours, lol. My problem is most of the time I only have time for a Corona, Robusto, or Rothschild.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Vitamin N junkie lol.. I'm pretty much right there with you.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I just looked those up. They have a PA broadleaf wrapper. Quite a few strong ones out there using PA BL. I have to try one now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I've been slowly smoking through sticks I purchased when I first started this hobby, hence the Gurkha. I lucked out though, because I've actually enjoyed these Titans.


----------



## bobbya08

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Got a new job today. So I set fire to this Opus X Lost City to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cheapo on the back porch with some Dr. Pepper.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Thanks man

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

msmith1986 said:


> Cheapo on the back porch with some Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Mmmmmmm Dr Pepper

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks for the offer just had this one Basin,
> 
> But I can check my local tomorrow I think he still has a couple boxes of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd swap at least five for five.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'll trade you if JT doesn't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. Keep me in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Mmmmmmm Dr Pepper
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Dr. P actually paired pretty good with this. My buddy only drinks Dr. P or Bud and paired Dr. P with an Onyx the other night. So I had to try it, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

msmith1986 said:


> Dr. P actually paired pretty good with this. My buddy only drinks Dr. P or Bud and paired Dr. P with an Onyx the other night. So I had to try it, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's my favorite drink (well diet Dr Pepper). I drink either that, water or coffee when smoking. Never anything else.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

cigarsinmypipe said:


> It's my favorite drink (well diet Dr Pepper). I drink either that, water or coffee when smoking. Never anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


My smoking beverages are water, coffee, sweet tea, coke, rum, and bourbon. Dr P is a first. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

msmith1986 said:


> My smoking beverages are water, coffee, sweet tea, coke, rum, and bourbon. Dr P is a first.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


See, now you've exposed me lying. I have absolutely drank bourbon while smoking, lol. Hell, I love bourbon!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> @Kidvegas sent me this Nicaro corona a while back and tonight seemed like a good night to set it on fire. Thanks Joe


You are most welcome my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra today,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Alrightdriver said:


> If you end up grabbing a box I'd be interested in buying a couple when i get paid. I've looked for them and haven't had any luck.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If there's room on the boat, I'd like to jump in on this as well. I only have one and want to pick up a few more.


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and Sumatra today,
> [/quote]
> I love when cigars have that smoooth, oily sheen to them. Nice pic. :)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hand rolled from Santiago's cigar shop. CT wrapper and Nica ligero.

Smith and a really nice cigar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking in friday traffic on US30 east.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This today, an injured stick that i brought back from the dead, Thank you again @WNYTony


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunch at the local before heading to a VA appointment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gixene

Yesterday I had a Churchill for the first time that I was unfortunately unable to finish. Today I had a Rocky Patel for the first time and also a boxpressed cigar for the first time. I'm in the early exploring phase of cigar smoking.

I was hesitant to light up the Rocky Patel after yesterday's unfinished Cohiba Blue Churchill. However this Churchill is a half inch shorter and with a slightly smaller ring gauge of 48 as opposed to Cohiba's 50 ring gauge. 

Thankfully this time I was able to finish it. Let me tell you, Rocky Patel should have named this cigar "Smooth Opperator" honestly. This is easily a top 3 favorite cigar now. Possibly 'the' top favorite, but I would need to smoke another Romeo y Julieta 1875 and 5 Vegas Classic once more before making that decision.

Not once did this cigar present a harsh flavor. I was quite surprised. Sometimes I forget to take a pause after taking a draw when smoking. I've experienced cigars punishing you with a rude flavor when drawing too often. Not this Rocky Patel, it gave the same pleasant favor each time.

I was also surprised how well the flavor came back after the ash left the cigar. I believe every cigar I've had this far has given an unpleasant or flavor-less taste after being ashed. Once again, not this Rocky Patel. 

One of the Rocky Patel Churchills I had came in the mail with a small pin hole. I wasn't sure if it was a cigar beetle or puncture. I decided to smoke this one first to avoid any issues as I didn't freeze because I'm sampling many of these cigars. Thankfully it was a pin hole. You can see it where the number "1" is.

When removing the band it made a tear in the wrapper. I'm not picky enough yet to criticize the construction but I imagine this one was a rareity.

All in all, excellent cigar. I think this is will b a favorite. Apologies for the long verbatim. I just want to share.


----------



## Fusion

This home roll, 1 day old, surprisingly kinda yummy


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Yesterday I had a Churchill for the first time that I was unfortunately unable to finish. Today I had a Rocky Patel for the first time and also a boxpressed cigar for the first time. I'm in the early exploring phase of cigar smoking.
> 
> I was hesitant to light up the Rocky Patel after yesterday's unfinished Cohiba Blue Churchill. However this Churchill is a half inch shorter and with a slightly smaller ring gauge of 48 as opposed to Cohiba's 50 ring gauge.
> 
> Thankfully this time I was able to finish it. Let me tell you, Rocky Patel should have named this cigar "Smooth Opperator" honestly. This is easily a top 3 favorite cigar now. Possibly 'the' top favorite, but I would need to smoke another Romeo y Julieta 1875 and 5 Vegas Classic once more before making that decision.
> 
> Not once did this cigar present a harsh flavor. I was quite surprised. Sometimes I forget to take a pause after taking a draw when smoking. I've experienced cigars punishing you with a rude flavor when drawing too often. Not this Rocky Patel, it gave the same pleasant favor each time.
> 
> I was also surprised how well the flavor came back after the ash left the cigar. I believe every cigar I've had this far has given an unpleasant or flavor-less taste after being ashed. Once again, not this Rocky Patel.
> 
> One of the Rocky Patel Churchills I had came in the mail with a small pin hole. I wasn't sure if it was a cigar beetle or puncture. I decided to smoke this one first to avoid any issues as I didn't freeze because I'm sampling many of these cigars. Thankfully it was a pin hole. You can see it where the number "1" is.
> 
> When removing the band it made a tear in the wrapper. I'm not picky enough yet to criticize the construction but I imagine this one was a rareity.
> 
> All in all, excellent cigar. I think this is will b a favorite. Apologies for the long verbatim. I just want to share.


Try the V 1990 if you like that 1992. I haven't had a 92 in a while but the 90s are one of my favorites.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Try the V 1990 if you like that 1992. I haven't had a 92 in a while but the 90s are one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Both good smokes imo.. My favorite rp is still the sun grown maduro Toro.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Short robusto for after my late lunch.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Both good smokes imo.. My favorite rp is still the sun grown maduro Toro.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I still have some Edge maduro toros that I like. RP makes a lot of stuff I like.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> Try the V 1990 if you like that 1992. I haven't had a 92 in a while but the 90s are one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm excited! I bought two 1990's also, figured I'd try one of the 1992's first since 1992 is the year I was born. All 4 are Churchill's.


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> I'm excited! I bought two 1990's also, figured I'd try one of the 1992's first since 1992 is the year I was born. All 4 are Churchill's.


I have a box of 1990 robusto and a box of 1990 Churchill. It all depends on what I have time for.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I still have some Edge maduro toros that I like. RP makes a lot of stuff I like.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A shop near me is having a rp event soon. It's a $75 ticket price but you get a steak dinner cooked by a good local chef, a couple rp smokes too smoke while there and access to the Davidoff lounge during the event. Never been in the lounge since going there as it's a $500 a year membership fee. I just don't get to go through there often enough to justify the membership. They have 2 other lounge areas without the fee but only serve drinks in the members only lounge.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> I have a box of 1990 robusto and a box of 1990 Churchill. It all depends on what I have time for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Definitely! Rocky Patel's size of a Churchill is much better than the Cohiba Blue Churchill I had yesterday. The Rocky Patel took 2 hours to finish. The Cohiba Blue took 2 hours before I stomped it out, but could have lasted another 30-45 minutes. I will buy the Rocky Patel Rubusto sometime now that you mention it. Churchills are fine, but any longer than a couple hours I begin to get irritated. I'll be sure to tag you when I smoke the Vintage 1990!


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Definitely! Rocky Patel's size of a Churchill is much better than the Cohiba Blue Churchill I had yesterday. The Rocky Patel took 2 hours to finish. The Cohiba Blue took 2 hours before I stomped it out, but could have lasted another 30-45 minutes. I will buy the Rocky Patel Rubusto sometime now that you mention it. Churchills are fine, but any longer than a couple hours I begin to get irritated. I'll be sure to tag you when I smoke the Vintage 1990!


There should still be some toro's (6x50) out there. Kind of a happy medium in length and time. 
Also for future reference, sit it down and let it go out, or just clip the end off. Then you can come back and finish it an hour or 2 later. Some are terrible re-lit, some are fine.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> There should still be some toro's (6x50) out there. Kind of a happy medium in length and time.
> Also for future reference, sit it down and let it go out, or just clip the end off. Then you can come back and finish it an hour or 2 later. Some are terrible re-lit, some are fine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I don't know why I said I stomped it out. The Cohiba Blue Churchill went out for the third time yesterday and I took that as a sign to move on. I wasn't impressed enough to save it, but will certainly remember this method for the next time if it does happen. Thank you.


----------



## Rondo

Happy Fuente Friday


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> There should still be some toro's (6x50) out there. Kind of a happy medium in length and time.
> Also for future reference, sit it down and let it go out, or just clip the end off. Then you can come back and finish it an hour or 2 later. Some are terrible re-lit, some are fine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


As an add on..purging it before it goes out or right after helps also.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Fuente Friday


----------



## Randy956

Wanted something with more body today. This is good, but not scratching the itch.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Happy Fuente Friday
> 
> View attachment 141961


I think your dog has that angry look because he wanted a cigar too lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> As an add on..purging it before it goes out or right after helps also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That it does. I purge while toasting and relighting too. On the rare occasion I don't nub one and have to light again that is. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hit and Run to start the Friday off! Great construction on this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Number 2 this evening


----------



## Gummy Jones

@TreySC coming through


----------



## awk6898

Wine tasting the other day. First Matilde and I really enjoyed the flavor profile, but the burn gave me fits the whole time. I'll chalk it up to it being rather breezy out and the cigar only having a few weeks rest on it at %65.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I'm having my first Bolivar. I wish I knew the specific blend/series/model because it's a damn good cigar so far! Perfect burn, lots of smoke, and the smoke off the foot smells like sweet spices or cinnamon. Very odd.
















Edit: I figured it out, it's a Bolivar Cofradia No. 554

Nubbed it.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Alrightdriver said:


> Stogiepuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> First DPG Blue. Decided to punch it. Took this off if my key chain a few years ago and thought I lost it. Found it in my kitchen junk drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How is it? I have one I picked up a couple weeks back and have been trying to let it rest a month or 2 before putting the fire to it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They have never let me down


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> DPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MF FDLA for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> MF FDLA for the ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You know it bro. I love these things. Perfect relaxing drive smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You know it bro. I love these things. Perfect relaxing drive smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes sir indeed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Weekend started









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Punch Bareknuckle. 

Just got the box and thought I would try one.


----------



## GOT14U

Next on tonight's list, 4kicks LE17









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

nice presentation....fine choice!


----------



## WABOOM

Man! I swear everytime I smoke one of these I'm amazed at how satisfying they are. I think if I was going to really be serious about budget cigars... I would just smoke these all the time.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Man! I swear everytime I smoke one of these I'm amazed at how satisfying they are. I think if I was going to really be serious about budget cigars... I would just smoke these all the time.


Those things are good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gotta buy more of these next Vegas trip.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Those things are good.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Unenlightened one here.....what are those??


----------



## quesquared

WABOOM said:


> Man! I swear everytime I smoke one of these I'm amazed at how satisfying they are. I think if I was going to really be serious about budget cigars... I would just smoke these all the time.


Wow...really, what are these?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Unenlightened one here.....what are those??





quesquared said:


> Wow...really, what are these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


De nobili

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> De nobili
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


USA smoke......damn, another on the list of future purchases......


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> USA smoke......damn, another on the list of future purchases......


Don't worry they won't hurt the wallet to bad. I already know to grab more than one box next time lol. I went through them quick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili Toscani Long. If you cut "Longs" in half, they are 50 cents per smoke. Super satisfying. They hold up very well in wind. They dont need to be humidified.
Huge flavor. One dimensional but good, really effective.


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> De nobili
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks, another one to look out for. Looks like something that I use to roll inside of backwoods cigars back in my college days *wink wink* lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili Toscani Long. If you cut "Longs" in half, they are 50 cents per smoke. Super satisfying. They hold up very well in wind. They dont need to be humidified.
> Huge flavor. One dimensional but good, really effective.


That is a great idea!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

As the name suggests...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Man these are good.


----------



## Ace Puff

Camacho Triple Maduro with about 6 months of rest....I forgot how good these are....very tasty.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Gotta buy more of these next Vegas trip.


Haven't been light-headed in a while, but this one did it!


----------



## HGerbracht

My first really bad Cbid swing and miss...got these based off of Katman's review and while I really enjoyed the first third (overwhelming cocoa flavor that started out mild and increased to a medium body), the second third was so off-putting I couldn't bring myself to finish it. It was a very bitter earth flavor that dominated my palate. Ymmv, but this stick did not live up to my expectations. I'm getting better about not finishing something I dislike, instead of having an unpleasant 30 mins or so for the sake of "well, I spent money on this so dammit I'm finishing it." But still, sad this one missed the mark in my book.


----------



## JohnBrody15

SoCal Gunner said:


> Gotta buy more of these next Vegas trip.


You can only get these guys at the shop?


----------



## MidwestToker

I'm still purging many of the sticks from my stash that I really don't like, even sending out some as freebies. Just tried to smoke two others just to get them out of the way and I couldn't muster getting more than an inch out of either. My palate has become much more picky. As @WABOOM said in his posts about moving on from the experimental phase, I've been strictly purchasing 5ers and 10ers of stuff I know I like and forgetting all the other noise (except of course trying singles of stuff I think I'll like). Went with a tried and true. I love these damn things and will probably only keep these, 5 Vegas A and AAA, and RB The Project as my budget smokes. There's enough cheap deals on CBid for these to last me a lifetime thankfully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

AF Hemingway Short Story, good all the way to the nub.


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> If there's room on the boat, I'd like to jump in on this as well. I only have one and want to pick up a few more.


For any of you talking Amazon Basin - I have a shop near me that is Native owned and thus tax free. He still has boxes of Basin and the last time I hooked up a brother I think he was down around $130 or so a box. PM me if you want contact info.

Laranja Reserva for me tonight.


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Weekend started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That thing is so pretty I'd feel bad smoking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Picked up a reliable stick tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Three Lions said:


> Picked up a reliable stick tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is always a favorite of mine!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HUpmann Sungrown and a cup of Kenya this morning,


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> That thing is so pretty I'd feel bad smoking it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was calling out to me, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Thanks, another one to look out for. Looks like something that I use to roll inside of backwoods cigars back in my college days *wink wink* lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those little buggers are made here in PA. Every smoke shop around here carries all their smokes. Avanti, De Nobli, Parodi, Ram Rod, etc. Nice med-strong KY fire cured flavor. A box of 5 is around $4 or less here. Let me know if anyone wants to try some I can send some mini bombs to your mailboxes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Oliva serie 'V' Melanio
Gran Reserva Limitada.
Excellent smoke.


----------



## Fusion

A CP Freebee today


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> A CP Freebee today


How was that? I have one resting from CP too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was that? I have one resting from CP too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had 1 before, not my thing but for free ill smoke it, hope you like yours


----------



## msmith1986

RyJ Reserve on our way to my buddy's annual pig roast.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> RyJ Reserve on our way to my buddy's annual pig roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sweet, pigs and gars!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Sweet, pigs and gars!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You know it!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

First cigar in 5 days! Finally had a free moment to enjoy the outdoors









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Another Mike Bellody special Aventador









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Friend came over today. Offered a cigar, he chose the Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe No. 1. Which has been a favorite since I began smoking cigars a few weeks ago. However, after smoking the Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 yesterday, I think it made me realize how much I enjoyed that Rocky Patel. I have a few more of each, so to be determined i.e. more comparing needed. But when you think about another cigar the whole time, it's a sign. Still in the exploration phase though and still enjoy the Romeo y Julieta none the less. 

Sorry, forgot to take a picture when it was burning. Didn't want to be rude while smoking with him.


----------



## jc389

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was that? I have one resting from CP too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those are pretty good. Nice bread like flavors with a very slight sweetness to them. Not fake sweet though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

lol @msmith1986 - always tempting fate with that ash above your lap!!



bozoo said:


> Oliva serie 'V' Melanio
> Gran Reserva Limitada.
> Excellent smoke.


I love these little ashtrays. Wish I could find some unbranded version that was a bit more reasonably priced. Either than, or find a brand I'm loyal enough to advertise for. 

---

For my part, had a meaty little CAO MX2 with black coffee. Paired very nicely. Stick had its lighting and wrapper issues (you can see cap coming loose), but I would buy a 5er to see how they hold up with some more time on 'em.










This is about the point it started to turn on me, but was decent for another two good inches, then than "menthol" like freshness was all I could get out of it.

Bonus dog shot - "seriously, are you taking pictures of your cigar...?"


----------



## msmith1986

dortold said:


> lol @msmith1986 - always tempting fate with that ash above your lap!!
> 
> I love these little ashtrays. Wish I could find some unbranded version that was a bit more reasonably priced. Either than, or find a brand I'm loyal enough to advertise for.
> 
> ---
> 
> For my part, had a meaty little CAO MX2 with black coffee. Paired very nicely. Stick had its lighting and wrapper issues (you can see cap coming loose), but I would buy a 5er to see how they hold up with some more time on 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the point it started to turn on me, but was decent for another two good inches, then than "menthol" like freshness was all I could get out of it.
> 
> Bonus dog shot - "seriously, are you taking pictures of your cigar...?"


I always take a pic before I hit the ashtray. Never dropped an ash on my lap (crosses fingers).

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

dortold said:


> lol @msmith1986 - always tempting fate with that ash above your lap!!
> 
> I love these little ashtrays. Wish I could find some unbranded version that was a bit more reasonably priced. Either than, or find a brand I'm loyal enough to advertise for.
> 
> ---
> 
> For my part, had a meaty little CAO MX2 with black coffee. Paired very nicely. Stick had its lighting and wrapper issues (you can see cap coming loose), but I would buy a 5er to see how they hold up with some more time on 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the point it started to turn on me, but was decent for another two good inches, then than "menthol" like freshness was all I could get out of it.
> 
> Bonus dog shot - "seriously, are you taking pictures of your cigar...?"


Amazon has an unbranded ashtray similar to this.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Mantello-Dee...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HYR7HXN4CH88DMGT4856

Edit: Guess I quoted the wrong ashtray.


----------



## Gixene

Sorry, wrong Amazon link. I'm shopping for an ashtray also.

https://www.amazon.com/GALINER-Trav...rd_wg=Od5yi&psc=1&refRID=KJM48H42VS2JWZ31WSBJ


----------



## dortold

Gixene said:


> Sorry, wrong Amazon link. I'm shopping for an ashtray also.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GALINER-Trav...rd_wg=Od5yi&psc=1&refRID=KJM48H42VS2JWZ31WSBJ


Honestly, they both look good. But this one is exactly the same sort, by the look of it!

PS: Here's a Canadian amazon link for my fellow BOTL of the GWN.


----------



## Gixene

dortold said:


> Honestly, they both look good. But this one is exactly the same sort, by the look of it!
> 
> PS: Here's a Canadian amazon link for my fellow BOTL of the GWN.


Glad you found the one you've been looking for. I'm good at helping people spend money. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Kristoff Criollo torpedo, while changing out the rear brakes on the daughter's CR-V. It was good. I was very dirty and didn't dare touch my phone. 

I will miss those cigars when I finish out the box. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## TCstr8

Good lord this bad boy is big (that's what she said). Can't remember who sent me this one and being the idiot I am I didn't put a sticker on the cello. Liking it so far. Thanks mysterious BOTL (oh and snuck in a treat for @UBC03)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Anyone of you all smoke one of these yet? Reminds me of an all out kings without the saltiness... not quite as good as the papas fritas I had the other day but very good.


----------



## mrolland5500

BillH said:


> Anyone of you all smoke one of these yet? Reminds me of an all out kings without the saltiness... not quite as good as the papas fritas I had the other day but very good.


Dude that Tabernacle are you kidding????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

mrolland5500 said:


> BillH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone of you all smoke one of these yet? Reminds me of an all out kings without the saltiness... not quite as good as the papas fritas I had the other day but very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that Tabernacle are you kidding????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope, dead serial. Why?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff GC this afternoon,


----------



## MidwestToker

Extra Vigorosa from @Semper Noctem

This is really nice. Construction is flawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke, 101 SA, burn fought me all the way down but a nice smoke


----------



## Ace Puff

Liga Privada T52 in the Drew Estate Cigar Lounge @ Corona Cigars Orlando


----------



## Gumby-cr

Winston Churchill The Late Hour in toro size by Davidoff :smile2:


----------



## MidwestToker

Gumby-cr said:


> Winston Churchill The Late Hour in toro size by Davidoff :smile2:


Those always look so damn good. Wrapper is gorgeous. How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First at bat....La Aurora Barrel Aged.... good evening y'all









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. First ever Diesel I have had. I must say rather good. Nearly perfect burn from start to finish.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Chupa Cabra Hellcat Edition.


----------



## Gummy Jones

That'll do


----------



## Ace Puff

One of my go to's...Sam Leccia Luchador....always tasty....


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Chupa Cabra Hellcat Edition.


What a name, I'd get one based on that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff

mokanik said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. First ever Diesel I have had. I must say rather good. Nearly perfect burn from start to finish.


Diesels for the most part are usually solid, very good quality smokes. Once in a while you might come across a dud but for the most part, very good.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Chupa Cabra Hellcat Edition.


How is that? I've tried 2 from that brand. One was not so good the other i nubbed.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

It's bout to go down, thanks to @mrolland5500









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Always a good smoke. One of my favs.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> It's bout to go down, thanks to @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Closing the nice Michigan evening with whiskey and Illusione 88


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Gumby-cr

MidwestToker said:


> Those always look so damn good. Wrapper is gorgeous. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very different from the other Winston Churchill blend. The aging in single malt casks comes off more from the aroma than the taste. I'm planning on trying out the robusto size next weekend. It is an excellent smoke but they sure aren't cheap.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> How is that? I've tried 2 from that brand. One was not so good the other i nubbed.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've had the same experience - but each are very different from this brand.

The Chupa Cabra is in the earthy leather realm.

My other favorite from EC is the Covenant - a Chocolate Bomb Maduro.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've had the same experience - but each are very different from this brand.
> 
> The Chupa Cabra is in the earthy leather realm.
> 
> My other favorite from EC is the Covenant - a Chocolate Bomb Maduro.


Cool. That gives me a couple to look for now. The one i liked was the 10 anos bit of a chocolate/leather thing going for it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Round two....with some Tennessee wine...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First time with one of these new Puro Especials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> First time with one of these new Puro Especials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AND??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> AND??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

Thanks @Kidvegas!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> AND??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really enjoying it. Easy medium bodied smoke. Good taste and flavor. It reminds me of a Last Call, to be honest. Ash has held on great. A little bit of spice on the retro and then a bit of wood/cedar lingers. I would definitely smoke it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Easy medium bodied smoke. Good taste and flavor. It reminds me of a Last Call, to be honest. Ash has held on great. A little bit of spice on the retro and then a bit of wood/cedar lingers. I would definitely smoke it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, definitely on my try list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

brimy623 said:


> Thanks @Kidvegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Awesome Brian, glad you've decided to spark one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

V Melanio and Hoppyum IPA


----------



## Gixene

After smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 for the first time yesterday and smoking a favorite of mine, the Romeo y Julieta 1875 this afternoon. I wanted to smoke the Vintage 1992 once more this evening to see if it really is a new favorite. Indeed it is.

However, this time I realized that there's an flavor two thirds down for a little while that I don't particularly care for. I slightly remember it yesterday. Never the less, certainly better than the 1875 and the favorite now.

I had another issue with construction once more with the Vintage 1992. The wrapper around the head was unraveling. Could be the cheap cutter I'm using. However I've never had any issues with this on other cigars. Maybe once. Just with the construction issues on yesterday's Vintage 1992. I could be just that unlucky. 

I realized this evening that I have yet to smoke a cigar with a light wrapper. I have a desire to try a cigar with this. Didn't realize it until a friend of mine noticed I'm smoking dark wrappers. 

I still have a Vintage 1990 to smoke which I've yet to try. I hear it's better than the 1992.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amazing rewards as I changed the rear brake system on my daughter's Honda the Saturday before she heads to college. She not only made us a Mushroom/Pancetta/Parmesan tortellini, which was very good but she trimmed all of our Yew bushes and a dwarf Spruce I the front.

These are rare days as a father, so after enjoying a nice bottle of White Burg (Chardonnay,) with dinner, I am testing myself to a Padrón 1964 Anniversary Torpedo.

What a wonderful night. We will surely miss her while away at University.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

BillH said:


> Anyone of you all smoke one of these yet? Reminds me of an all out kings without the saltiness... not quite as good as the papas fritas I had the other day but very good.


Yes. They are really good! Nica sticks or blends are great. I need to buy some All out Kings though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishprince

*Oliva G*

read an article this week on Cameroon wrapped cigars, while I've always been a big fan of the Nub Cameroon, I decided to try the Oliva G and wasn't disappointed.
Will keep a few of these I the humidor.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Yes. They are really good! Nica sticks or blends are great. I need to buy some All out Kings though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of the aok I've tried smash, and give me your lunch money.. Both were good smokes but the lunch money was better imho.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Carne Asada and a Mi Querida 
And had a bad boy #9 earlier. No time for bad smokes tonight!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Carne Asada and a Mi Querida
> And had a bad boy #9 earlier. No time for bad smokes tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait to get home and fire up the mi querida you sent me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I can't wait to get home and fire up the mi querida you sent me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best I've had bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Round 2 and the scotch is flowing!


----------



## WABOOM

brimy623 said:


> Thanks @Kidvegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh man, those are impossible to get. Supposedly super good.


----------



## WNYTony

Regius Black petite lancero


----------



## MidwestToker

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro. Got these on the marketplace with years of rest. Last one. Still tons of flavor left. Will have to look for more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

My first Nica Libre. Loved it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Nightmarehour182 said:


> My first Nica Libre. Loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Best bang for the buck in all the land...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

MidwestToker said:


> Best bang for the buck in all the land...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see this as an every day stick for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Laturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> Laturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir have great taste. First Mi Querida, now this. Another of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> You sir have great taste. First Mi Querida, now this. Another of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

WABOOM said:


> Oh man, those are impossible to get. Supposedly super good.


Wish I had more of those! The one that @Kidvegas sent to me was great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

maestro del tiempo. Got to get more of these.


----------



## msmith1986

polishprince said:


> read an article this week on Cameroon wrapped cigars, while I've always been a big fan of the Nub Cameroon, I decided to try the Oliva G and wasn't disappointed.
> Will keep a few of these I the humidor.


G or G maduro? ROTT or rested? It depends on if it's what you like or not. I always have G robusto maduro's on hand. They're tried and true for me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with a cup of Sumatra today,


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying this cigar, as I watch Toronto wake up. Had some other sticks during this guys weekend but they were duds, thankfully this UCGT is on point!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great Sunday and time for some good cigars. Starting this morning with a Tatuaje Avión

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> Good lord this bad boy is big (that's what she said). Can't remember who sent me this one and being the idiot I am I didn't put a sticker on the cello. Liking it so far. Thanks mysterious BOTL (oh and snuck in a treat for @UBC03)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What did you do? Fess up

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

This one fought me all the way, of course the 92% humidity here this morning didn't help.


----------



## TCstr8

UBC03 said:


> What did you do? Fess up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Bottom left corner.... Your welcome


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> Bottom left corner.... Your welcome


Jaggoff..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@UBC03 I saw that immediately.....lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> @UBC03 I saw that immediately.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a mental block.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> I have a mental block.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Great answer or you're being a little slow this morning (Dumbass) lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Great answer or you're being a little slow this morning (Dumbass) lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This morning? Brother, I'm a little slow EVERY morning..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sitting here enjoying one of my all-time favorites Oliva V Melanio and Starbucks while going over plans and doing estimates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> This morning? Brother, I'm a little slow EVERY morning..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well hell I'm glad to know I'm not alone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

mrolland5500 said:


> Well hell I'm glad to know I'm not alone


I'm a little suspicious of anyone that can form a complete sentence early in the morning! Hell, I need to finish a cup of a coffee before I can even remember how to make coffee. It leads to a lot of grounds on the kitchen counter...

Just to stay on topic, here's an older shot. Hopefully not a repost: Thought the smoke oozing out of this AJF Last Call's matchstick hole looked interesting.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Well hell I'm glad to know I'm not alone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're definitely not alone. I stumble out to my closed in porch/utility room when I wake up and proceed to load up on nicotine and caffeine for an hour or so before I can do anything coherently.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

With a Kona today


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You're definitely not alone. I stumble out to my closed in porch/utility room when I wake up and proceed to load up on nicotine and caffeine for an hour or so before I can do anything coherently.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

DR yard gar









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TM 11/18 on the back porch with ice cold coke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Always nub Camacho's. That's about as far as humanly possible with or without tools.


----------



## BillH

quesquared said:


> It's bout to go down, thanks to @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I wonder how many ppl recognized the stopper in my profile pic... that stuff's unreal!


----------



## msmith1986

BillH said:


> I wonder how many ppl recognized the stopper in my profile pic... that stuff's unreal!


I'm a distiller who loves bourbon, so I usually notice things like that fairly quickly. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

2014 Morphine Delicious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

BillH said:


> I wonder how many ppl recognized the stopper in my profile pic... that stuff's unreal!


It's good stuff. I always meant to collect the stoppers, as they spell out blantons, but I always forget, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

#hellyeah @mrolland5500









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> #hellyeah @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought about saving this 1 for my 40th bday, in about 3 weeks since it was a 40th bday cigar, but it was calling me lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Thought about saving this 1 for my 40th bday, in about 3 weeks since it was a 40th bday cigar, but it was calling me lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Hell there's nothing wrong with a little pre birthday celebration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> #hellyeah @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I bought 4 20 packs of those and bombed two to a marine buddy of mine in a care package I'm rethinking that now should've bombed just one and something else because those damn things are GOOD!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

quesquared said:


> Thought about saving this 1 for my 40th bday, in about 3 weeks since it was a 40th bday cigar, but it was calling me lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Three weeks eh, looks like we're celebrating the same week, close anyway!


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> Three weeks eh, looks like we're celebrating the same week, close anyway!


Sept 3 for me

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Yellow Rose,


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> DR yard gar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Watching this crowd, everything I have is a yard gar.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

quesquared said:


> Sept 3 for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Cool, mine is the 7th


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Watching this crowd, everything I have is a yard gar.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Tryin to take my king of the yard gar status are ya...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> I bought 4 20 packs of those and bombed two to a marine buddy of mine in a care package I'm rethinking that now should've bombed just one and something else because those damn things are GOOD!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very enjoyable indeed! Nice relaxed draw, great construction, some coffee, slight milk choc sweetness, floral that lingers on finish, nutty (pistachio maybe) not a heavy cigar. I'm burning my fingers nubbing it lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Tryin to take my king of the yard gar status are ya...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'll settle for Prince.. just cleared out the cheap aisle for daily smokes thru the fall. Gonna have to buy another damn cooler...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

RyJ Cedro No. 2 courtesy of @DrFrosty


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I'll settle for Prince.. just cleared out the cheap aisle for daily smokes thru the fall. Gonna have to buy another damn cooler...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It took me awhile to find a favorite cheapie.. I settled in the Iron Horse. Great smoke fitter less than 2$.. Gotta give em 6 months or so to settle down.

When I crossed over to the darkside. My first mission was finding a yard gar.. Found two.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cool, mine is the 7th


7th for me as well. The big Four Oh.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TCstr8 said:


> 7th for me as well. The big Four Oh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


+13


----------



## Kidvegas

Just got home after a long day of garden work over at Grandmas. Figured a Diesel was the way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Just got home after a long day of garden work over at Grandmas. Figured a Diesel was the way to go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a good grandson Joe.. I lost my grandparents years ago. Still think about em everyday..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Very enjoyable indeed! Nice relaxed draw, great construction, some coffee, slight milk choc sweetness, floral that lingers on finish, nutty (pistachio maybe) not a heavy cigar. I'm burning my fingers nubbing it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Perfect description!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> You're a good grandson Joe.. I lost my grandparents years ago. Still think about em everyday..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My Grandparents have been the most influential people in my life. I always try to hang with them as much possible. It pains me to think of the days when there not around. Our family wouldn't be the same without those 2 old folks.

Always remember the good times brother. Those are the best memories to cherish of our departed loved ones!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

Man O War Ruination.


----------



## Kidvegas

mokanik said:


> Man O War Ruination.


After a few years of smoking cigars and, trying so many different blends and outfits the MOW is still enjoyable anytime! Great smoke bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokanik

Kidvegas said:


> After a few years of smoking cigars and, trying so many different blends and outfits the MOW is still enjoyable anytime! Great smoke bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Bro. It was a tasty treat :grin2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UBC03 said:


> Tryin to take my king of the yard gar status are ya...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh, I have em' I just usually don't post most of my dog rockets. I still have a Gurkha Beast I need to launch.


----------



## Gixene

I had a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro No. 4 for the first time this evening. It was excellent, much better than the Romeo y Julieta 1875.


----------



## Gixene

Gixene said:


> I had a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro No. 4 for the first time this evening. It was excellent, much better than the Romeo y Julieta 1875.


I also just realized that this was my first maduro. Thankfully, I bought several maduros so I'm interested to see if it's the wrapper I liked most about the cigar.


----------



## Regiampiero

CAO and Scaldis today, the new my father and maccalan 12 Friday.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Since @mrolland5500 was gracious enough to send special cigars I figured it should accompany a special drink.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Goog little that came in a 5pk free with a order









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Since @mrolland5500 was gracious enough to send special cigars I figured it should accompany a special drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Damn you're pulling out the good stuff today #HellYeah pre birthday celebration

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Since @mrolland5500 was gracious enough to send special cigars I figured it should accompany a special drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I got a few of those. Good smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> I got a few of those. Good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oops i got the maduro.. But I imagine those are awesome as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Damn you're pulling out 60gr good stuff today #HellYeah pre birthday celebration
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Well you were great enough to send the great sticks so why not a great damn stout to go with it. Pre bday indeed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> Oops i got the maduro.. But I imagine those are awesome as well.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thats the maduro also

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Thats the maduro also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh ok. It looked lighter. Very good smokes. I got to grab more sometime soon. They have a sampler on their site that I've been thinking of grabbing as well. So i can try all their standard blends.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're pulling out 60gr good stuff today #HellYeah pre birthday celebration
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well you were great enough to send the great sticks so why not a great damn stout to go with it. Pre bday indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Going to be hard to beat those pre bday smokes on the actual day!


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano......


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Goog little that came in a 5pk free with a order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I need to explore more of Joya. The Antano (sp) dark are really good.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I need to explore more of Joya. The Antano (sp) dark are really good.


I really don't remember ever having any dog rockets from Joya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

It's good to be home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Gummy Jones said:


> Going to be hard to beat those pre bday smokes on the actual day!


I know right!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Finishing off this evening with a great tasting RC Cromagnon! Hope all my fellow puffers have a great night and a manageable Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sunday afternoon wind-down and garage cleaning.


----------



## WNYTony

Angel's Anvil '14 for golf this morning, Bait Fish while grilling dinner and about to light up this Matilda Renacer (courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost ) and settle in to watch the final round of the PGA. Pretty good day !


----------



## csk415

LC 2015 from @mrolland5500. Planned on waiting a bit but cracked the foot so it needs to be smoked.


----------



## csk415

Raisins? That's what I got on the cold draw. Not I feel like I'm smoking a Fig Newton. Pretty sure I'm going to look forward to this one.


----------



## Maxh92

Last Call Maduro from @Alrightdriver. Love this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Last Call Maduro from @Alrightdriver. Love this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like. It's one is my favorites. Not to hard on the wallet either.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

csk415 said:


> I need to explore more of Joya. The Antano (sp) dark are really good.


Are all the "Joya de *" related? A couple google searches didn't turn up anything. I'll always remember JdN, because it was the first cigar I bothered saving the band for.

This is what I smoked this afternoon. Incredibly smooth. Would characterize as a mild-mannered, cool burning smoke.










Unrelated, but kinda interesting. Noticed the cap I discarded from yesterday seems to have suffused [URL="http://i.imgur.com/CgjGqwV.jpg]some kind of oil or moisture[/URL].


----------



## eliot

My Father no.6 in toro gordo. These were only okay at first, but after some rest, they're pretty damn good. The smoke off the foot smells amazing too. I just wish I had purchased a smaller vitola, 'cause I'm gonna be here a while.


----------



## Alrightdriver

This was from @Semper Noctem 
Figured I'd light this up in honor of your good news. Congrats.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

RP Renaissance


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> This was from @Semper Noctem
> Figured I'd light this up in honor of your good news. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks brother! Hope you enjoy it.


Still In the first third. So far I'm liking it a lot. My first from this brand. Pairing it with the first die hard, and some tea. It's going to be a good night.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

dortold said:


> Are all the "Joya de *" related? A couple google searches didn't turn up anything. I'll always remember JdN, because it was the first cigar I bothered saving the band for.


Here you go. 
http://joyacigars.com/our-cigars/


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> This was from @Semper Noctem
> Figured I'd light this up in honor of your good news. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Crazy, I had one in my hand today

How was it? I have a couple from @Ranger0282 that have been cooking since December.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Crazy, I had one in my hand today
> 
> How was it? I have a couple from @Ranger0282 that have been cooking since December.


So far to me it's sweet and leathery.. Right In my wheel house.. A slight hint of some spice. Just started smoking it a few min ago.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

The LC was great but it's a 2 smoke night. Moving on to @blackrabbit 101 smoke he kindly sent. So far it's a good smoke.


----------



## TheDesire

Oliva Serie O.


----------



## Westside Threat

My Father 5 & Armagnac










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

My local B&M just got these in stock. I think I'll be getting more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Tryin to take my king of the yard gar status are ya...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm also a close competitor on the yard gar subject.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate Mondays. ...this will make it more tolerable. ..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB The Project and a cup of Kenya,


----------



## dortold

Three Lions said:


> My local B&M just got these in stock. I think I'll be getting more.


Oh neat. I've only had the Geniales Maduro (Rothschild) followup in this line. Interested to hear how you think they compare, if you've sampled that one as well. The one I smoked was way too dry, so I couldn't really tell how it should be.


----------



## csk415

dortold said:


> Oh neat. I've only had the Geniales Maduro (Rothschild) followup in this line. Interested to hear how you think they compare, if you've sampled that one as well. The one I smoked was way too dry, so I couldn't really tell how it should be.


The Last Call Habano is the most popular and better one between the two. They also come in bigger sizes. Pick one up. You will like it better than the maduro. http://www.cdmcigars.com/shop/?s=Last call


----------



## StillPuffin

Just nubbed this. Forgot to post here after posting to maduro Monday thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Today


----------



## mrolland5500

Blind Man's Bluff with my shadow box my wife bought for me and put my cigar labels in.....it's pretty darn cool I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde Maduro, because SLRs are one of my favorite full-flavor budget sticks.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergets

Rosalones during a 15min brake


----------



## jc389

I had to deal with some seriously stressful sh!t this morning so when I was done I grabbed this I was hittin it like a fat kid with a milk shake... When I finally slowed down and smoked it correctly it was was pretty good.


----------



## TCstr8

Think these were the first stick I actually enjoyed (out of a CI sampler). Ended up picking up 20 or so on the devil's site (at about 50% off MSRP). This is my last one, I think. Pretty sure I've outgrown them.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> Think these were the first stick I actually enjoyed (out of a CI sampler). Ended up picking up 20 or so on the devil's site (at about 50% off MSRP). This is my last one, I think. Pretty sure I've outgrown them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I tried real hard to stay off the "devil" site........ tried real hard....... I have some on the way......:vs_laugh: and a perfecto sampler.....and....and....and....:wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

Mid day car gar corona maduro for this humid rain nonsense here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Blind Man's Bluff with my shadow box my wife bought for me and put my cigar labels in.....it's pretty darn cool I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks yummy!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Indeed it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with those two!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

My last one of these. Damn sure gonna grab some more! Fantastic cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project....


----------



## eliot

Diesel Unlimited Maduro with a Henry's Hard Orange Soda.


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea what gar that is.. But one of my go to beers. Good stuff.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> No idea what gar that is.. But one of my go to beers. Good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


One of the few beers I like.. And it's always on sale.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> One of the few beers I like.. And it's always on sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's made in your area isn't it? Oldest brewery and all.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ya in Eastern pa, so about 5 hours away I think.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Ya in Eastern pa, so about 5 hours away I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That far really? Wow. PA is a big state so i shouldn't be surprised.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

The first one from what Mario aka Mr. Boutique himself, sent me. @mrolland5500, dude this thing is fantastic! For the life of me I cannot remember the name of it; but if any of you puffers out there have one of these gems, put down your Ligas, Fuentes, or Padrons and fire this puppy up! Maybe it's me, maybe it's because I'm delirious from doing yard work all day, or maybe it's the yellow fruity looking band but I'm getting *banana pudding* as one of many flavors! I must be dehydrated because I've NEVER gotten that flavor before.
Anyway, if ya wanna know the name ask Mario......ahhhemm (sorry)....."MR. BOUTIQUE" cause I got no clue.

#HELLYEAH


----------



## dortold

Couldn't wait. Too curious. Pigtail Factory Leftover, ROTT.

1/3rd was amazing (rich, spicy), but forgot I said I would take the dog for a walk. Unfortunately, the cigar did not survive the trip. Kind of blown away by this one, especially for the price.










Apologies for assaulting your displays with my blindingly pasty leg. 

Oh, and just because I found it interesting: CAO MX2 cap's oil continues to spread, while yesterday's Oliva G, and today's aforementioned Pigtail, sit dry. Very curious indeed. Maybe a Maduro thing?


----------



## UBC03

dortold said:


> Couldn't wait. Too curious. Pigtail Factory Leftover, ROTT.
> 
> 1/3rd was amazing (rich, spicy), but forgot I said I would take the dog for a walk. Unfortunately, the cigar did not survive the trip. Kind of blown away by this one, especially for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for assaulting your displays with my blindingly pasty leg.
> 
> Oh, and just because I found it interesting: CAO MX2 cap's oil continues to spread, while yesterday's Oliva G, and today's aforementioned Pigtail, sit dry. Very curious indeed. Maybe a Maduro thing?


What leg? I thought that was pavement..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> The first one from what Mario aka Mr. Boutique himself, sent me. @mrolland5500, dude this thing is fantastic! For the life of me I cannot remember the name of it; but if any of you puffers out there have one of these gems, put down your Ligas, Fuentes, or Padrons and fire this puppy up! Maybe it's me, maybe it's because I'm delirious from doing yard work all day, or maybe it's the yellow fruity looking band but I'm getting *banana pudding* as one of many flavors! I must be dehydrated because I've NEVER gotten that flavor before.
> 
> Anyway, if ya wanna know the name ask Mario......ahhhemm (sorry)....."MR. BOUTIQUE" cause I got no clue.
> 
> #HELLYEAH


It's Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday anniversary blend they are freaking delicious only problem I only have 35 left I bought 80 4 bundles of 20 and gave 2 bundles to my buddy in the service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> That far really? Wow. PA is a big state so i shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It takes me about 2 hours to get to there from where I am in central PA. I guess that's another "local" for me you guys post on here, lol. Lot's of alcohol and tobacco stuff made in PA. Harley and Caterpillar in York too. Lots of snacks and Hershey's too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> It's Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday anniversary blend they are freaking delicious only problem I only have 35 left I bought 80 4 bundles of 20 and gave 2 bundles to my buddy in the service
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quoting this so I have a record of it to come back to. Thanks again brother! Smoked'er down to the last inch b4 it went to sleep on it's own. Very nice indeed. You bought far to few IMHO!:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Quoting this so I have a record of it to come back to. Thanks again brother! Smoked'er down to the last inch b4 it went to sleep on it's own. Very nice indeed. You bought far to few IMHO!:wink2:


Anytime bro it's a honor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> It takes me about 2 hours to get to there from where I am in central PA. I guess that's another "local" for me you guys post on here, lol. Lot's of alcohol and tobacco stuff made in PA. Harley and Caterpillar in York too. Lots of snacks and Hershey's too, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dont forget Snyder's.. We have Snyder's of Berlin over her, yunz guys have Snyder of Hanover over there... Just thinkin about those pretzels makes my mouth hurt.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Dont forget Snyder's.. We have Snyder's of Berlin over her, yunz guys have Snyder of Hanover over there... Just thinkin about those pretzels makes my mouth hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I live in south Hanover. Snyder's/Lance is actually a mile from my house. Also in Hanover is Utz chips and Wege pretzels. Martin's and Frito Lay is about 10 miles away going toward York, and Bickel's in west York. Crazy, snacks everywhere.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> I live in south Hanover. Snyder's/Lance is actually a mile from my house. Also in Hanover is Utz chips and Wege pretzels. Martin's and Frito Lay is about 10 miles away going toward York, and Bickel's in west York. Crazy, snacks everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Love Utz.. I think we're jackin the thread

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Love Utz.. I think we're jackin the thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yup, moving on. Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Caridad Connecticut. Never had this one before. I think I got it in a sampler from Famous a while back. Honestly, for what it is - an very cheap stick - it isn't that bad. Good construction, a nice woodsy flavor with a sweet finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crux Guild,


----------



## TheDesire

I'm still trying to decide how much I like these. 

Punch Bareknuckle.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Long-ass day... Just got home, didn't make the Post Office.

Bit off the pigtail, put flame to the closed foot and am really enjoying this Maduro.


----------



## msmith1986

RP Habana Especial while listening to the rain on the back porch again. Not bad for a budget stick, but obviously not as good as RP premium offerings. I still have to try the corojo yet.


----------



## csk415

Finally home from kiddos school clothes shopping in Frisco.


----------



## Three Lions

MB3. Slow start. Good in the middle. Not much in the way of transitions. Not bad for $3.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Dunhill Aged Maduro in short robusto. I don't normally buy this vitola but it worked out to be a perfect size for a quick after dinner smoke. This thing poured smoke! I enjoyed it but would say it wasn't a flavor bomb.

On a side note, I'm hating how short the days are getting. Evening cigars on the deck will be a memory soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Buenaventura for me tonight - Nice Ash 5th anniversary edition. Tapatalk refused to upload the pic though....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobalu Rojo and Kenya today,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobalu Rojo and Kenya today,


----------



## mrolland5500

Good morning brethren In judgment early this mawnin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bobalu Rojo and Kenya today,
> 
> View attachment 142913


I wondered if you had any being close to them. How much rest?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the longer version of the RoMa Craft Aquitaine. I'm getting to the point where during the day I prefer the 4-4.5" cigars much more. That extra 20-30 minutes just takes too long, unless I'm working on the yard.

Still great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AJF Today


----------



## msmith1986

Intenso after some grilled sandwiches at Chick-Fil-A.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@Ranger0282 buddy I'm really loving this gar thanks bud #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> @Ranger0282 buddy I'm really loving gar thanks bud #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good smokes. One of my favorites.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are good smokes. One of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Indeed brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Taking a walk with Connie today. Muggy day .......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Four kicks


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regius corona after lunch as the rain has set back working on the wiring and posts of the backyard vines. 
Decent smoke after aging. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro this afternoon. Still gloomy and humid here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje Black 10th anniversary jar #24 out of 400 produced Pretty Darn Good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Viaje Black 10th anniversary jar #24 out of 400 produced Pretty Darn Good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah I bet those are good!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Ave Maria Argentum from @Semper Noctem - damn spicy and damn good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> #HellYeah I bet those are good!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are extremely good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Diesel again.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> They are extremely good!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'll make a point to try to get ahold of some.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Btl


----------



## NightFish

Jericho Hill.
I'm always a sucker for anything from Crowned Heads.


----------



## scott1256ca

Monte by Montecristo. Draw was a bit tight, combined with wind and walking the dog and burn issues were probably not the cigars fault. First half meh. 2nd half was better.


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Monte by AJ









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Fusion special this afternon


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> A Fusion special this afternon


You should get bands that say that! Perhaps a jazz motif.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> A Fusion special this afternon


Is that one of your home rolls?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Coyol to celebrate my new ashtray. Unfortunately, I grabbed the wrong damn stick! This one is much newer than the one I had planed, and is giving me problems. Oh well, is what it is, right? :serious:


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> Is that one of your home rolls?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its 3 days old lol, quite good though a bit tight


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Yes, its 3 days old lol, quite good though a bit tight


That's still pretty awesome that you're smoking a cigar that you made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> AB Coyol to celebrate my new ashtray. Unfortunately, I grabbed the wrong damn stick! This one is much newer than the one I had planed, and is giving me problems. Oh well, is what it is, right? :serious:


Love the ashtray:thumb:


----------



## TheDesire

First ever Opus X.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> I wondered if you had any being close to them. How much rest?


Right at 4 years, not much change with rest and not a good candidate for a long nap, from what I can tell most of their stuff peaks around the two year mark and pretty much stays the same for at least a couple years after that. 
Before I moved they were 10 minutes from the house, now it's about 45.


----------



## MidwestToker

Fusion said:


> Yes, its 3 days old lol, quite good though a bit tight


I'd love to try one. Obviously willing to pay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> I'd love to try one. Obviously willing to pay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot me your addy, i would love you to try one


----------



## JtAv8tor

quesquared said:


> Monte by AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those are tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

JtAv8tor said:


> Those are tasty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, they really are!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm starting to like scotch now that I know they're not all smokey.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Regiampiero said:


> I'm starting to like scotch now that I know they're not all smokey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Stick to the speysides and you'll be good.


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a Undercrown and had a Las Calveras in between this and a CC but now pic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not a bad stick... and going well with a finger or two of rum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

The Tatuaje I lit up for Tuesday was a rocket so I chucked it. Went back inside and pick this out Laranja. Courtesy of @MidwestToker . Thank you very much.


----------



## quesquared

Semper Noctem said:


> Stick to the speysides and you'll be good.


Most highlands and lowlands also. Bruichladdich/port charlotte also offers unpeated islay whisky.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> The Tatuaje I lit up for Tuesday was a rocket so I chucked it. Went back inside and pick this out Laranja. Courtesy of @MidwestToker . Thank you very much.


What made the tat a rocket? I had one off those Miami a few months back and it was pretty good IMHO.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

WABOOM said:


> The Tatuaje I lit up for Tuesday was a rocket so I chucked it. Went back inside and pick this out Laranja. Courtesy of @MidwestToker . Thank you very much.


No problem. I think those really do have a nice citrus zest to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

An old goto of mine. 
The 466T Cammie


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> An old goto of mine.
> 
> The 466T Cammie
> 
> View attachment 143113
> 
> 
> View attachment 143121


You nubbed that nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> What made the tat a rocket? I had one off those Miami a few months back and it was pretty good IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It just tasted like hay. It burned hot. It was well rested at 65%. Not the first bad Tat I've had. I've had plenty of good ones, but I've had plenty of bad ones too. I'm pretty much decided that when my tats are gone I'm not going to order more. Maybe they just aren't for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that "band box"....... Note to self..need to try the stogie.... :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> It just tasted like hay. It burned hot. It was well rested at 65%. Not the first bad Tat I've had. I've had plenty of good ones, but I've had plenty of bad ones too. I'm pretty much decided that when my tats are gone I'm not going to order more. Maybe they just aren't for me.


I asked because the one I smoked i grabbed off the shelf at the b&m and smoked it on the drive home. Perhaps those are better at the higher rh.. Idk. I've had a couple smokes that i liked better right off the shelf than after sitting in my tup.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Love that "band box"....... Note to self..need to try the stogie.... :vs_cool:


Thanks bud my wife surprised me with the shadow box with all the wrappers I've been saving lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


> The Tatuaje I lit up for Tuesday was a rocket so I chucked it. Went back inside and pick this out Laranja. Courtesy of @MidwestToker . Thank you very much.


Good gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> An old goto of mine.
> The 466T Cammie
> 
> View attachment 143113
> 
> 
> View attachment 143121


I need to get going on mine! I still have 9 of them.


----------



## csk415

It's going up in flames @mrolland550. I'm about 1/4 of the way into it and it's been oh so smooth. Little pepper on the retro (which I like). Defiantly going to have to call UG about these. Thanks for sharing and turning me onto another good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Cubana Core Chisel,


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> It's going up in flames @mrolland550. I'm about 1/4 of the way into it and it's been oh so smooth. Little pepper on the retro (which I like). Defiantly going to have to call UG about these. Thanks for sharing and turning me onto another good smoke.


Darn good gar smooth as a babies butt #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> It's going up in flames @mrolland550. I'm about 1/4 of the way into it and it's been oh so smooth. Little pepper on the retro (which I like). Defiantly going to have to call UG about these. Thanks for sharing and turning me onto another good smoke.


Bud if I remember correctly either there only a few bundles left or they are gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

This really isn't that bad. Had kind of stayed away from 5 Vegas but the triple A is nice. Although I have abused it and let it go out twice now being busy with other things









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.








LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went in my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Semper Noctem said:


> Stick to the speysides and you'll be good.


Well this is a maccalan 12 which is a speyside or an highland scotch, and I'm digging it. Many people have told me it's a beginners scotch, but it's right up my alley given I'm more of rum and bourbon kind of guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a celebratory choice. Congrats and many happy years to you both.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Bud if I remember correctly either there only a few bundles left or they are gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did see on His Facebook that he has another release in September.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I did see on His Facebook that he has another release in September.


Yes I'm waiting on those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Congratulations Bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah yeah brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Sure is nice when you find the one. Enjoy that smoke and drink.


----------



## WNYTony

Mad 44 courtesy of @TreySC while out for a walk with the missus and tonight a La Mission 1959


----------



## Navistar

Had a short story that I have had down for 14 months. They are coming around. Was going to sell box at 24 months but I may save them


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Mad 44 courtesy of @TreySC while out for a walk with the missus and tonight a La Mission 1959


I herd those L' Ats are good....but I know those missions are great....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I herd this Lars are good....but I know those missions are great....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double Lat day - just for you ! Oh and spoiler alert - I threw an ER15 in my travel humi for golf tomorrow......


----------



## lex61

Tatuaje Havana on this Tat Tuesday. Lightning meant the golf round had to be abandoned but at least I was able to finish the cigar under the covered patio. These are the only Tatuaje I've had and I like them a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HGerbracht

I generally tend to enjoy the chocolate/coffee/cream notes over earthy ones, but this stick was a nice change of pace!


----------



## Navistar

The NICA Rustica are infused no?


----------



## delta9t

msmith1986 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Apologies for the delay... I will get on that going forward lol.


----------



## WinningQuest

All i have is infused until i get my order.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Navistar said:


> The NICA Rustica are infused no?


No, not infused.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Griffin's and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Navistar said:


> The NICA Rustica are infused no?


Nope, and a pretty damn good cigar IMO.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ortega Serie D with iced tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

ADRUNKK said:


> Nope, and a pretty damn good cigar IMO.


I agree. Have a few sitting around now. They put out a ton of smoke. Usually smoke those outdoors... Very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Undercrown Corona with morning coffee. This is the 1st from a box that has been resting for about a month. Some funky burn lines and rock hard center ash formations. Thinking these need some more time to settle down. Otherwise, the flavors are right on for what I expect.


----------



## Fusion

Oliva Today


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

@msmith1986 I'm going to take a wild guess and say you enjoyed that haha 



ebnash said:


> Undercrown Corona with morning coffee. This is the 1st from a box that has been resting for about a month. Some funky burn lines and rock hard center ash formations. Thinking these need some more time to settle down. Otherwise, the flavors are right on for what I expect.


Where is it that your smoking? Looks like a great spot to relax and puff away.

Also, so many Undercrown shots. I really need to pick me up a few, and see what all this fuss it about.


----------



## msmith1986

dortold said:


> @msmith1986 I'm going to take a wild guess and say you enjoyed that haha
> 
> Where is it that your smoking? Looks like a great spot to relax and puff away.
> 
> Also, so many Undercrown shots. I really need to pick me up a few, and see what all this fuss it about.


I didn't know a UC corona existed. I need to get some now.
I nubbed that Partagas on a roof I'm working on. I always enjoy a good smoke. It would be better not in the hot sun though. Just bit off some Cannon Ball plug to hold me over for a little while.
Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

dortold said:


> @msmith1986 I'm going to take a wild guess and say you enjoyed that haha
> 
> Where is it that your smoking? Looks like a great spot to relax and puff away.
> 
> Also, so many Undercrown shots. I really need to pick me up a few, and see what all this fuss it about.


I suggested UCs so many times that guys assumed I was on a commission basis with swisher.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> I suggested UCs so many times that guys assumed I was on a commission basis with swisher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They are a great cigar and they're not too expensive. I keep them on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> They are a great cigar and they're not too expensive. I keep them on hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local Planet RYO/Custom Blends carries UCs, but they're like $8/stick. I'll keep using JR for them. My stash is running low now too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> My local Planet RYO/Custom Blends carries UCs, but they're like $8/stick. I'll keep using JR for them. My stash is running low now too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


When I found em years ago they were around 5$ or less..they were usually alot cheaper at local places because they couldn't get rid of em.. The one place had them and asylum 13s (another great smoke) on clearance for 3$. Guess who bought em all.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> My local Planet RYO/Custom Blends carries UCs, but they're like $8/stick. I'll keep using JR for them. My stash is running low now too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Cigar monster has em on the mashup alot for around 5$

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> When I found em years ago they were around 5$ or less..they were usually alot cheaper at local places because they couldn't get rid of em.. The one place had them and asylum 13s (another great smoke) on clearance for 3$. Guess who bought em all..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's a steal buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> That's a steal buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep ..The guy thanked ME for clearing shelf space..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

StillPuffin said:


> I agree. Have a few sitting around now. They put out a ton of smoke. Usually smoke those outdoors... Very enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed that also. Wonder why?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Ortega Serie D with iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much age and how was it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This my favorite NL. More depth in flavors than the standard. Has about a year of rest.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

csk415 said:


> I noticed that also. Wonder why?


Guessing the type of tobacco but who knows. I've tried different vitolas and they all seem to do the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

dortold said:


> Where is it that your smoking? Looks like a great spot to relax and puff away.
> 
> Also, so many Undercrown shots. I really need to pick me up a few, and see what all this fuss it about.


I live in the mountains and have a large detached garage, all wood construction. I have a big sectional couch from our previous home, a couple ceilings fans and some views of the redwoods. My man cave/smoking lounge, I suppose. We are getting ready to replace our TV, so soon I will have a 50" plasma and some surround sound gear to transplant up there. All I'll need is a fridge and my wife will probably never see me again


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> I noticed that also. Wonder why?


It's Kind of the drew estate hallmark calling card. Most of the blends put off a ton of smoke.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Guardian of the farm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Nothing against those who enjoy infused cigars, but this one is making me sick. It's been almost 17 years since I smoked a flavored cigar and that was on my honeymoon on Maui. It was a Volcano Cigar Chocolate Macnut flavor and my wife and enjoyed them enough to take a few home and they were thrown out years later. Out of sheer curiosity, I decided to pick one up at a local lounge and smoke it outside. It's a Tabak Especial Negra Corona and I'm not feeling well after about and inch. 

I had read these were fairly premium in the world of infused so I fired it up. I think I'll wait another 20 before I try that again.


----------



## droy1958

Kfc......


----------



## BeautifulBeau

Today belongs to the Tabernacle...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

BeautifulBeau said:


> Today belongs to the Tabernacle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn good gar ALERT!!!!but those damn feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hump Day Punch









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> When I found em years ago they were around 5$ or less..they were usually alot cheaper at local places because they couldn't get rid of em.. The one place had them and asylum 13s (another great smoke) on clearance for 3$. Guess who bought em all..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I still have a dozen or so asylum 13s. I wonder how much they cost now compared to around $3.50/stick back when I got them. Running dangerously low on UCs though. I don't smoke them very often so I haven't looked around for more yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Nothing against those who enjoy infused cigars, but this one is making me sick. It's been almost 17 years since I smoked a flavored cigar and that was on my honeymoon on Maui. It was a Volcano Cigar Chocolate Macnut flavor and my wife and enjoyed them enough to take a few home and they were thrown out years later. Out of sheer curiosity, I decided to pick one up at a local lounge and smoke it outside. It's a Tabak Especial Negra Corona and I'm not feeling well after about and inch.
> 
> I had read these were fairly premium in the world of infused so I fired it up. I think I'll wait another 20 before I try that again.


A woman gave me a small Acid Blondie I think it was, sometime a week or so ago. I'd say it was about 4x36 maybe. I almost shyte myself went I saw retail is around $5!! I pushed as far as I could with it, about 6 puffs. It's difficult to explain flavors and nuances, but I would say when you smell something and imagine what it would taste like. Well my conclusion was: Acid small Blondie=toilet bowl cleaner.
It took all day with a plug of cannon ball and several good smokes to recover from the trauma that was that far overpriced piece of trash cigar. Talking about it is giving me flash backs. I might have nightmares tonight.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro to finish the day. Finally heading home for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Got a new ashtray today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Got a new ashtray today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ashtray. That thing is party size.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

This little guys got almost a couple years under his belt.. Perfect for errands









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Today I smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 90' for the first time. This is the second cigar I've had with a maduro wrapper. I really enjoy the maduro wrapper. The taste is smooth and not overpowering. Though I unknowingly bought several maduro cigars, so I'll be able to determine if a maduro wrapper is what I admire in a cigar. By the way, @msmith1986 said that I would enjoy the Vintage 90' much more than the 92' and I can certainly agree with him.

Now I will say, this is the 3rd Rocky Patel cigar I've had with construction issues. I've only had 3 Rocky Patel cigars this far. At first I thought it was an error on my part, or the fact that they are currently being stored in a Ziploc until I set up a humidor. However none of the other cigars I'm smoking are experiencing this issue. I wasn't able to enjoy the Vintage 90' as it had cracks, wrapper unwrapping and uneven burning. I was constantly fixing an issue while smoking. It's worrisome.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just smoking a RoMa Craft Aquitaine short with Guinness. It's sort of a chilled late Summer night. You can feel the Autumn in the air. 

I think this will be a long and cold Winter coming. 


Crapatallk isn't letting my photo post. I must need to update. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@blackrabbit I Couldnt wait any longer.


----------



## Thig

La Flor Dominicana Ligero Cabinet L-200, really impressed with this one.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Well this is a maccalan 12 which is a speyside or an highland scotch, and I'm digging it. Many people have told me it's a beginners scotch, but it's right up my alley given I'm more of rum and bourbon kind of guy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 The Maccallan a beginners scotch? Whatever... Don't let people tell you what to like.

If you like the 12, try the special edition blends they have (these break away from the hard and fast rule that the scotch is as old or older than the number on the front). The 18 is great, but it may cut into the cigar budget.

Others speysides in a similar wheelhouse are Glenfiddich and Glenlivet. I find the later in the 15 to be a great bang for the buck. If you have a Costco around, Oban 14 and Glen Morey can be had for way under their value.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AZ330FZL said:


> 3 years ago I went on my last 1st date. In a few months I will be marrying my best friend and soulmate. I felt like that was a good reason to celebrate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFD Andalusian Bull and Blantons Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So..... she's not a Yankees fan?

Lol - congrats!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> @blackrabbit I Couldnt wait any longer.


Nice &#128077;


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> I suggested UCs so many times that guys assumed I was on a commission basis with swisher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dont forget to use the discount code "DINO" when buying!


----------



## blackrabbit

Undercrown Toro. Quite nice.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ebnash said:


> Nothing against those who enjoy infused cigars, but this one is making me sick. It's been almost 17 years since I smoked a flavored cigar and that was on my honeymoon on Maui. It was a Volcano Cigar Chocolate Macnut flavor and my wife and enjoyed them enough to take a few home and they were thrown out years later. Out of sheer curiosity, I decided to pick one up at a local lounge and smoke it outside. It's a Tabak Especial Negra Corona and I'm not feeling well after about and inch.
> 
> I had read these were fairly premium in the world of infused so I fired it up. I think I'll wait another 20 before I try that again.


Holy Crap - I still have one of those laying around myself! Years ago I told an out of town B&M I wanted a chocolate/espresso profile and they suggested those. Man did they see me coming. I still remember it feeling like a squishy sponge and tasting like blahg


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> This little guys got almost a couple years under his belt.. Perfect for errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Love those with some time on 'em.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I'm all caught up and in the thread... been so busy I can't find my way to the USPS for the Pick'em and @Kidvegas and...

Anyway , got home broke out a Warped Futuro and am finally relaxing. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## AZ330FZL

SoCal Gunner said:


> So..... she's not a Yankees fan?
> 
> Lol - congrats!


Nope not at all. Loves watching the Sox with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Decided to give my Plasencia TKOs another shot, followed by Punch London Club.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Unfortunately, neither were really up my alley. Will continue to let them rest and see if that changes anything. It certainly has in the past.


----------



## lex61

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Consistently good in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Thanks @5280Nomad. These still surprise me. Well earned smoke. Not the most complex, but consistent.


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER15 for golf tonight and now a Hoyo Black Rothschild


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Got a new ashtray today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


S&S club I see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Today I smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 90' for the first time. This is the second cigar I've had with a maduro wrapper. I really enjoy the maduro wrapper. The taste is smooth and not overpowering. Though I unknowingly bought several maduro cigars, so I'll be able to determine if a maduro wrapper is what I admire in a cigar. By the way, @msmith1986 said that I would enjoy the Vintage 90' much more than the 92' and I can certainly agree with him.
> 
> Now I will say, this is the 3rd Rocky Patel cigar I've had with construction issues. I've only had 3 Rocky Patel cigars this far. At first I thought it was an error on my part, or the fact that they are currently being stored in a Ziploc until I set up a humidor. However none of the other cigars I'm smoking are experiencing this issue. I wasn't able to enjoy the Vintage 90' as it had cracks, wrapper unwrapping and uneven burning. I was constantly fixing an issue while smoking. It's worrisome.


I can't say I've ever had issues with any RPs. But I've seen others with issues. Don't forget, a cigar that's still too wet can and will swell, crack, burn hot, and burn like a train wreck. Definitely take your time and get them below 69% RH before smoking and your experience will be a lot better. That goes for any cigar.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> I can't say I've ever had issues with any RPs. But I've seen others with issues. Don't forget, a cigar that's still too wet can and will swell, crack, burn hot, and burn like a train wreck. Definitely take your time and get them below 69% RH before smoking and your experience will be a lot better. That goes for any cigar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes, the Rocky Patels I've had are at or below 69% RH. I believe they may have been 'dry' upon delivery. The Rocky Patels I purchased are Churchills. I was thinking, maybe these sit around longer at the ware-house than the other more common vitolas?


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> A woman gave me a small Acid Blondie I think it was, sometime a week or so ago. I'd say it was about 4x36 maybe. I almost shyte myself went I saw retail is around $5!!


I won't tell you what retail was for this in a California Cigar Shop, but it was definitely north of $5. Sometimes you just have to try something different and see what happens. For someone who enjoys them, it's worth the cost, right?


----------



## WinningQuest

ebnash said:


> Nothing against those who enjoy infused cigars, but this one is making me sick. It's been almost 17 years since I smoked a flavored cigar and that was on my honeymoon on Maui. It was a Volcano Cigar Chocolate Macnut flavor and my wife and enjoyed them enough to take a few home and they were thrown out years later. Out of sheer curiosity, I decided to pick one up at a local lounge and smoke it outside. It's a Tabak Especial Negra Corona and I'm not feeling well after about and inch.
> 
> I had read these were fairly premium in the world of infused so I fired it up. I think I'll wait another 20 before I try that again.


Ill light one up tonight maybe


----------



## WinningQuest

ebnash said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman gave me a small Acid Blondie I think it was, sometime a week or so ago. I'd say it was about 4x36 maybe. I almost shyte myself went I saw retail is around $5!!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell you what retail was for this in a California Cigar Shop, but it was definitely north of $5. Sometimes you just have to try something different and see what happens. For someone who enjoys them, it's worth the cost, right?
Click to expand...

 mostly around 8.99 in socal where i am..belicoso are 10 plus tax


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> S&S club I see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a member I actually won this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Yes, the Rocky Patels I've had are at or below 69% RH. I believe they may have been 'dry' upon delivery. The Rocky Patels I purchased are Churchills. I was thinking, maybe these sit around longer at the ware-house than the other more common vitolas?


I thought you just bought them? Your humidor maybe at or below 69%, but it'll take at least a month from a fresh 72% to get them down there. Just a thought.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinningQuest

ebnash said:


> Nothing against those who enjoy infused cigars, but this one is making me sick. It's been almost 17 years since I smoked a flavored cigar and that was on my honeymoon on Maui. It was a Volcano Cigar Chocolate Macnut flavor and my wife and enjoyed them enough to take a few home and they were thrown out years later. Out of sheer curiosity, I decided to pick one up at a local lounge and smoke it outside. It's a Tabak Especial Negra Corona and I'm not feeling well after about and inch.
> 
> I had read these were fairly premium in the world of infused so I fired it up. I think I'll wait another 20 before I try that again.


 i am trying this tabak especial negra toro..tightly rolled super tight ash

Didnt really like the smell or the dry puff taste..

to me it taste more traditional than infused..but im a noobie and so is my palate









Minor sweet tip that fades and was barely there..

If i was leaning for traditional type infused this one seems lile that.

For a More flavored stick i would try a java mint..

Id probably rather try a better tasting traditional smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

Monte (meh..) and AK47 BRCC. Mornin~ y'all ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano wait Sumatra coffee this morning,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker

msmith1986 said:


> I thought you just bought them? Your humidor maybe at or below 69%, but it'll take at least a month from a fresh 72% to get them down there. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And even once it gets down to 69RH you're still likely to have burn problems. 65RH is the standard around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity with watered down sweet tea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

UC Shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MidwestToker said:


> And even once it gets down to 69RH you're still likely to have burn problems. 65RH is the standard around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. My point was it seems he must be thinking whatever they're stored at instantly makes the sticks that RH immediately.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

msmith1986 said:


> Yup. My point was it seems he must be thinking whatever they're stored at instantly makes the sticks that RH immediately.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Just wanted to add on to your point. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> I thought you just bought them? Your humidor maybe at or below 69%, but it'll take at least a month from a fresh 72% to get them down there. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I didn't know it took this long for new cigars to acclimate to lower RH. I know resting a cigar is supposed to make better, typically. Other than that, I thought a few days was all that is required to acclimate a cigar in regards to RH. I'll keep this in mind and thank you very much for your knowledge.


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> I didn't know it took this long for new cigars to acclimate to lower RH. I know resting a cigar is supposed to make better, typically. Other than that, I thought a few days was all that is required to acclimate a cigar in regards to RH. I'll keep this in mind and thank you very much for your knowledge.


Rule of thumb just for acclimating is to figure 1% RH drop per week to 10 days. Just to go from 72 down to 65 would be minimum 8 weeks. My preference is to rest for at least a month after acclimating. I smoke one after acclimating, one after a month, one a month after that, and I write down when I liked that one the best. Which is why most of us have such a variety of different cigars we like. Then you can keep track of what you have and how long you've had it, so you always have a variety of sticks ready to smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Box Rothschild Today


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

lex61 said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Consistently good in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Naturals are pretty good. I haven't had the Maduro or Nicaragua yet.


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've haven't smoked one of these yet, but I do have one that's been resting in the tupper for a while. I think you have inspired me to set it ablaze tonight.:wink2:


----------



## scott1256ca

SoCal Gunner said:


> The Maccallan a beginners scotch? Whatever... Don't let people tell you what to like.
> 
> If you like the 12, try the special edition blends they have (these break away from the hard and fast rule that the scotch is as old or older than the number on the front). The 18 is great, but it may cut into the cigar budget.
> 
> Others speysides in a similar wheelhouse are Glenfiddich and Glenlivet. I find the later in the 15 to be a great bang for the buck. If you have a Costco around, Oban 14 and Glen Morey can be had for way under their value.


I resisted scotch for years. But in the last couple I've had a friend trying to talk me into them. I acquiesced and I'm glad I did. IIRC he fed me a bowmore that I liked. My first purchase was a Glendronach 12 yr. old. Lovely fairly sweet highland. Great nose. If you're new to scotch, I think that one might also be a good introduction.


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Two weeks left of summer for me.... I love the label on these and check out those socks !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Little river cigar event action..


----------



## Gixene

Smoked a maduro for the third time. This time it was a Graycliff 'G2' Maduro Presidente. You know, I believe I like maduros but not this one in particular. It had a strong coffee or dark chocolate flavor, which I don't drink coffee or eat dark chocolate. I didn't care for this one compared to the Rocky Patel Vintage 90' or the Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro, which didn't have that heavy of a coffee or dark chocolate flavor. I have another one, so I will give it a second chance. The first 2/3rd's had that coffee or dark chocolate flavor but then changed to a different flavor on the last 1/3rd.


----------



## Gixene

msmith1986 said:


> Rule of thumb just for acclimating is to figure 1% RH drop per week to 10 days. Just to go from 72 down to 65 would be minimum 8 weeks. My preference is to rest for at least a month after acclimating. I smoke one after acclimating, one after a month, one a month after that, and I write down when I liked that one the best. Which is why most of us have such a variety of different cigars we like. Then you can keep track of what you have and how long you've had it, so you always have a variety of sticks ready to smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly for breaking this down for me. I don't currently have the luxury of letting cigars rest, since I'm new to cigar smoking. However, in time I will be able to let cigars rest and will keep this in mind. Once again, greatly appreciated.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado,


----------



## blackrabbit

Amazon Basin. I very much enjoy these.


----------



## MidwestToker

RB Genesis The Project with significant age. It's friggin awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

I'm thinking that I got this from @WNYTony around 5 months ago, and I don't know why......


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> RB Genesis The Project with significant age. It's friggin awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much age? I got these and really like them. But none have much age. Curious when they really start shining

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

GOT14U said:


> How much age? I got these and really like them. But none have much age. Curious when they really start shining
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually not sure. I got these from @Ams417's sale. I don't think he exactly knows either.










I don't know if you can see from that photo, but the cello is pretty orangish-brown. I'd say at least two years.

But generally, I think these need eight months to a year to hit their peak. But they're damn good cigars at 3 months, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MidwestToker said:


> I'm actually not sure. I got these from @Ams417's sale. I don't think he exactly knows either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see from that photo, but the cello is pretty orangish-brown. I'd say at least two years.
> 
> But generally, I think these need eight months to a year to hit their peak. But they're damn good cigars at 3 months, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. And you can't beat their price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UC









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Nubbing it!!


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking stick! 40th?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Nice looking stick! 40th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday anniversary blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday anniversary blend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok gotcha. It's a different blend from the redband you sent me?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Ok gotcha. It's a different blend from the redband you sent me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No same exact blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> No same exact blend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx. Thats some Good stuff then, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

@JtAv8tor inspired my smoke tonight. Four Kicks while working on my next ashtray project.


----------



## droy1958

MidwestToker said:


> RB Genesis The Project with significant age. It's friggin awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are! Six months they start to shine.....


----------



## Hickorynut

ROTT...somebody stop me. Me likey, likey more with some rest....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Thank you kindly for breaking this down for me. I don't currently have the luxury of letting cigars rest, since I'm new to cigar smoking. However, in time I will be able to let cigars rest and will keep this in mind. Once again, greatly appreciated.


For that reason is why the search feature is so useful. Your downward or upward spiral has begun, just buy more than you smoke. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Oliva O natural. For out walking the dog on another windy day. We've had a lot of windy days this year. 
I think these cigars are awesome for walking the dog. They are fairly inexpensive, good medium plus strength, good draw and construction, lasted an hour and a half (just about perfect), very few burn issues. Eady to keep lit. 

I find that walking and especially in wind, the flavour of cigars can be kind of muted. Milder cigars that I like when sitting down don't do it. This is strong enough to cut through that, but not so strong that the retrohale turns into a regretrohale. This was from a 5 pack. I decided to get a box of maduro on Monday. They are a few bux more for the box, but what the hell. I've always liked maduros.

Coming back I saw the city had some goats out in the park to eat the weeds. City is too cheap to do anything else.


----------



## MidwestToker

scott1256ca said:


> Oliva O natural. For out walking the dog on another windy day. We've had a lot of windy days this year.
> I think these cigars are awesome for walking the dog. They are fairly inexpensive, good medium plus strength, good draw and construction, lasted an hour and a half (just about perfect), very few burn issues. Eady to keep lit.
> 
> I find that walking and especially in wind, the flavour of cigars can be kind of muted. Milder cigars that I like when sitting down don't do it. This is strong enough to cut through that, but not so strong that the retrohale turns into a regretrohale. This was from a 5 pack. I decided to get a box of maduro on Monday. They are a few bux more for the box, but what the hell. I've always liked maduros.
> 
> Coming back I saw the city had some goats out in the park to eat the weeds. City is too cheap to do anything else.


Perhaps it's distraction. I've learned not to smoke my best cigars during events or things like Mardi Gras. When I'm up and walking around, talking to people and the such, it's hard to really enjoy the nuances of a cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I'm smoking a CI Blendlab RQ-444. Deceptively strong.


----------



## GOT14U

Hell of a stick WNYTony ....thx 
And I feel a bit wiser!
On edit: this stick is phenomenal!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Shade









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

MidwestToker said:


> Perhaps it's distraction. I've learned not to smoke my best cigars during events or things like Mardi Gras. When I'm up and walking around, talking to people and the such, it's hard to really enjoy the nuances of a cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be. Regardless, I enjoy the experience of walking doggie and having a cigar at the same time. And I know I'd feel I was wasting an expensive cigar doing this.


----------



## Randy956

Long finish, lots of cedar and other great flavors.


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Lotano Oval Habano pyramide with a seriously stained/aged looking cello. Smoking nicely with a Guinness.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HU AJ for the ride home. I rarely smoke Churchills in the car, but my no-lap-ash record still stands. I sat it down after I took the picture and the ash fell off in the cup. I grabbed a couple of these 2 weeks ago for $6/stick. They settled at 67% in their own small tupper and I've been too curious, so I brought one with me today. It's not the best AJ stick, but I'm really liking the pepper and spice it's giving me, especially on the retro. I'll be looking forward to trying again after some rest.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Double fisting with a stick from @WNYTony


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Double fisting with a stick from @WNYTony


That is serious right there!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Love the other Foundation cigars I've tried, so I figured I give a Charter Oak a try.

Also trying a beer from a brewery that a friend's son is working at towards his brew master cert.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Love the other Foundation cigars I've tried, so I figured I give a Charter Oak a try.
> 
> Also trying a beer from a brewery that a friend's son is working at towards his brew master cert.


Interesting beer.. It really taste like a blood Orange?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> HU AJ for the ride home. I rarely smoke Churchills in the car, but my no-lap-ash record still stands. I sat it down after I took the picture and the ash fell off in the cup. I grabbed a couple of these 2 weeks ago for $6/stick. They settled at 67% in their own small tupper and I've been too curious, so I brought one with me today. It's not the best AJ stick, but I'm really liking the pepper and spice it's giving me, especially on the retro. I'll be looking forward to trying again after some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I must be the Mr. Glass to your David Dunn.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> Interesting beer.. It really taste like a blood Orange?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You know how a lot of beers list some flavor and there might be a hint of it? Not this one! Blood Orange start, IPA finish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> You know how a lot of beers list some flavor and there might be a hint of it? Not this one! Blood Orange start, IPA finish.


Nice. I like when they hit with the sweet and have the bite in the end.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SoCal Gunner said:


> I must be the Mr. Glass to your David Dunn.


You break bones while you're walking?
And for the record, I can not bench press 600 lbs and be the only survivor in train crashes. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> You break bones while you're walking?
> And for the record, I can not bench press 600 lbs and be the only survivor in train crashes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No, but if you never lose an ash in your lap...


----------



## Kidvegas

Late night Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Double fisting with a stick from @WNYTony


You and me both on the doubles. Finishing this HU AJ soon. Lots of nicotine toward the end.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> You and me both on the doubles. Finishing this HU AJ soon. Lots of nicotine toward the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Fine aged tabacco I see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I'm an aj fan so that is on my soon to grab list. That one and the white label.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This one was a traveler from a purchase. At Least a year rest on it. I've had one before and was not a fan. This one is starting off good.


----------



## yamirstogies239

ennyoing a arturo fuente flor fina 858 maduro after long day of working 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I'm an aj fan so that is on my soon to grab list. That one and the white label.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm enjoying it. Not the usual AJ stick that I'm used to. But, it is good. Consistent all the way through!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Four Kicks courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Enjoyed this one down to the nub. Now I'm looking forward to the Mule Kicks Limited Edition 2017 I picked up at the local B&M a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

All day on the golf course today.
Le Careme
Caldwell Cream Crush
Herrera Estelli Lonsdale courtesy of @curmudgeonista


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


> All day on the golf course today.
> Le Careme
> Caldwell Cream Crush
> Herrera Estelli Lonsdale courtesy of @curmudgeonista


My kind of round!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> All day on the golf course today.
> Le Careme
> Caldwell Cream Crush
> Herrera Estelli Lonsdale courtesy of @curmudgeonista


Lucky Bstrd. Wadja shoot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

It is called breakfast blend so let's see what it is about at 05:30









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano 1916 with my morning coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Torano 1916 with my morning coffee,
> View attachment 143585


Is that the same as the new fancy band Torano on all the big box sites?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Is that the same as the new fancy band Torano on all the big box sites?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


These are from before General bought the name from Carlos, I haven't bought any since then.


----------



## awk6898

Happy Friday gents!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

OneStrangeOne said:


> Torano 1916 with my morning coffee,
> View attachment 143585


Point me in the right direction if you ever happen to see any of these for sale. The gf raves over these and I'm down to my last 2-3.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Almost started smoking the wrapper this thing is so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Matilde oscuro. TGIF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The end of a Padilla 1948. With high humidity this morning, Robusto size worked well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

StillPuffin said:


> Matilde oscuro. TGIF!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Kidvegas said:


> Great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was but I can say this smoke def does not smoke well in lots of humidity. Feels like a swamp today here in Va and it suffered a few burn issues.

Still a great smoke tough but the rest will get smoked indoors or after the summer passes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

mrolland5500 said:


> Almost started smoking the wrapper this thing is so good


More like _singe_r & monk!


----------



## Thig

Champagne InHand said:


> The end of a Padilla 1948. With high humidity this morning, Robusto size worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope we have a break in this humidity coming this week.


----------



## Fusion

101 and a Peet's MD today


----------



## msmith1986

Fire Friday here. 91° and humidity at 84%. Ugh.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless you all


----------



## msmith1986

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless you all


Two at once? Do it, you won't. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Two at once? Do it, you won't.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's just one for each hand.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> It's just one for each hand.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Exactly. I can do a cigar and cigarette both in each hand.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

msmith1986 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you all
> 
> 
> 
> Two at once? Do it, you won't.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Double dog dare me?

When I have the pleasure of smoking with a friend I usually snap a pic of both sticks.

Good company is always worth an extra cigar or two.


----------



## msmith1986

Gummy Jones said:


> Double dog dare me?
> 
> When I have the pleasure of smoking with a friend I usually snap a pic of both sticks.
> 
> Good company is always worth an extra cigar or two.


"Do it you won't" is already equivalent to a triple dog dare. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Oliva V double toro while trying to resurrect a small painting that I never finished.


----------



## msmith1986

LGC maduro. Flash flood thunderstorm here again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Amazing retro on these tasty and smooth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182

eliot said:


> Oliva V double toro while trying to resurrect a small painting that I never finished.


Oil?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless you all


Both tasted great but mine had one of the tightest draws imaginable


----------



## TCstr8

BG Meyer Standard Issue Churchill. No idea where I got it. Really need to keep better track of where singles come from....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Oil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No, just a small watercolor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC EE,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One i don't have to Google!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> One i don't have to Google!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

The Judge. Happy Friday Fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> One i don't have to Google!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feeling alright Mario?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Feeling alright Mario?


I am I like some mainstream gars......lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR maduro. Rain stopped here but still hot and humid.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> I am I like some mainstream gars......lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll balance out the universe in a bit.


----------



## MrCrowley39

A nice beer and a nicer stick!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Really curious how the maduros are.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Nice. Really curious how the maduros are.


 delicious little black pepper sweet tobacco hint of leather cocoa and allspice on the retrohale smooth faint hint of vanilla

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Weekend warrior reporting in...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Making the world right in more ways than one. Thanks Mario for the smoke. Needed something to celebrate with and this is perfect.


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> This my favorite NL. More depth in flavors than the standard. Has about a year of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those really ARE a fantastic cigar.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Making the world right in more ways than one. Thanks Mario for the smoke. Needed something to celebrate with and this is perfect.


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> Making the world right in more ways than one. Thanks Mario for the smoke. Needed something to celebrate with and this is perfect.


Been curious bout ezra zion and their cult like following. Do the sticks live up to the hype?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have to say this is my first of these and if you are looking for a smoke with a strong coffee flavor this one hits it real good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Been curious bout ezra zion and their cult like following. Do the sticks live up to the hype?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


For the ones I've had, they sure do. 
#hellya


----------



## BillH

Guerilla Warfare

Like the Thai lady of leisure said to the swabby "I wish it were bigger, only started getting good at the end"


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> For the ones I've had, they sure do.
> #hellya


Ok thanks. I had their mainstay all my exes from @mrolland5500 (thanks Mario). Really enjoyed that 1, so now Im gonna have to get some of their others.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Double-w.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Thig

JtAv8tor said:


> Have to say this is my first of these and if you are looking for a smoke with a strong coffee flavor this one hits it real good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is one long cigar, it would take me 2 hours to smoke that.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

quesquared said:


> Been curious bout ezra zion and their cult like following. Do the sticks live up to the hype?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


HellYes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Ok thanks. I had their mainstay all my exes from @mrolland5500 (thanks Mario). Really enjoyed that 1, so now Im gonna have to get some of their others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Bud I didn't send you but one of their line??

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> The Maccallan a beginners scotch? Whatever... Don't let people tell you what to like.
> 
> If you like the 12, try the special edition blends they have (these break away from the hard and fast rule that the scotch is as old or older than the number on the front). The 18 is great, but it may cut into the cigar budget.
> 
> Others speysides in a similar wheelhouse are Glenfiddich and Glenlivet. I find the later in the 15 to be a great bang for the buck. If you have a Costco around, Oban 14 and Glen Morey can be had for way under their value.


Good to know because this is getting expensive lol. Second bottle in less then a week, but the first was shared with friends so can't complain too much. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Good to know because this is getting expensive lol. Second bottle in less then a week, but the first was shared with friends so can't complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Beautiful and that's all natural color from the barrels- many add Carmel color for looks.


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Bud I didn't send you but one of their line??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yea, but that 1 was enough to get my juices flowing lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to enjoy a Caldwell Gibraltar Jamón Jamon but the humidity is messing things up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

fuente friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Regiampiero said:


> Good to know because this is getting expensive lol. Second bottle in less then a week, but the first was shared with friends so can't complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


For more readily available less expensive entry levels try Glemorangie...quinta ruban, la santa, or nector d'or. Balvenie double wood and Caribbean cask are good and readily available also. Caribbean cask and nector d'or being most expensive of them will run bout 70 bucks.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Lucky Bstrd. Wadja shoot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Was a really long scramble and we were 10 under but 15 won it. We finished 4th - no prize money, no skins, here's your t-shirt, thanks for coming...... At least the smokes were good !


----------



## Regiampiero

quesquared said:


> For more readily available less expensive entry levels try Glemorangie...quinta ruban, la santa, or nector d'or. Balvenie double wood and Caribbean cask are good and readily available also. Caribbean cask and nector d'or being most expensive of them will run bout 70 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes that's what the maccalan runs for here, but I also got a bottle of a'bunhad (if I'm spelling it right). Why are scotch so damn hard to pronounce, maybe it's just because I'm a dego  .

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm definitely looking forward to getting my feet wet in the world of scotch now, but rum is still my passion.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Regiampiero said:


> Yes that's what the maccalan runs for here, but I also got a bottle of a'bunhad (if I'm spelling it right). Why are scotch so damn hard to pronounce, maybe it's just because I'm a dego  .
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm definitely looking forward to getting my feet wet in the world of scotch now, but rum is still my passion.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You are welcome. Yea the aberlour a'bunadh is tasty also. Many many many single malts to choose from. Look for japanese whisky also. Very damn good. Hibiki and toki the cheaper starters.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CAO Concert paired with a Red Hook Audible Pale Ale. Enjoyed both but neither are my favorite from their respective vendors. The Concert was a solid cigar, lots of smoke, good construction and burn, and a smooth finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Watching the sunrise with this Gray wolf and Peets.....Happy Saturday y'all. ....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Watching the sunrise with this Gray wolf and Peets.....Happy Saturday y'all. ....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.









I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too :serious:


----------



## pwaggs

huffer33 said:


> Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too :serious:


Holy S. You live in the Shire...


----------



## Gummy Jones

pwaggs said:


> huffer33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy S. You live in the Shire...
Click to expand...

Hilarious


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Label Morphine Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too :serious:


Lmao! Love it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's a Blue Saturday morning!


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too :serious:


Some days I consider trading the land for some of the sticks I see in this thread.....but never the sunrise.....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hickorynut said:


> Watching the sunrise with this Gray wolf and Peets.....Happy Saturday y'all. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did you drop that Gar?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Label Morphine Saturday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Gar must be strong. It's turning you green.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> That Gar must be strong. It's turning you green.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes sir just the way I like it!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Not bad so far...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> Did you drop that Gar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Someone did.....came in a "Seasonal" package. No seasoning for that monkey. Tried to smoke it up and clear the space. Hopefully, the twin will be better with some rest...... one can hope...:grin2:

It didn't "leak" but it smoked like crap. Had some hints toward some good mellow flavors tho.......


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hickorynut said:


> Someone did.....came in a "Seasonal" package. No seasoning for that monkey. Tried to smoke it up and clear the space. Hopefully, the twin will be better with some rest...... one can hope...:grin2:
> 
> It didn't "leak" but it smoked like crap. Had some hints toward some good mellow flavors tho.......


You can get gar glue but the cost/benifit may not he worth it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

De nobili while I replace the e-brake pads on the car. Happy Saturday all and thanks to Waboom for the gar tip. First one and it's good. Question is, does rest make them better?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Stogiepuffer said:


> You can get gar glue but the cost/benifit may not he worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My opinion is, everyone needs a bottle of cigar glue or pectin. Nothing ruins enjoying a good cigar more than struggling to keep it together.. @curmudgeonista sells some great stuff at a very reasonable price.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying the quiet morning at home. Doing some honey does and smoking some sticks. Thank you for the stick @WNYTony....was a bit mild for me but a good stick non the less. And followed up with a UC and another Mary 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

UBC03 said:


> My opinion is, everyone needs a bottle of cigar glue or pectin. Nothing ruins enjoying a good cigar more than struggling to keep it together.. @*curmudgeonista* sells some great stuff at a very reasonable price.


When I was out of town I had forgotten to bring my cigar glue with my to go kit, (just a small snap lid tupperware style container filled with cigars and a punch) for ease of TSA passage. I picked up a cheap disposable torch at destination. However, one of the cigars started to peel a bit. I dissolved a little sugar in a very small amount of water in the bottom of a cup. I let it dry till it was thick and used it as a glue. It dried to solid sugar again holding the cigar together very nicely. I am sure cigar glue would hold better but even sugar can work if you have nothing else available and want to puff a damaged stick.


----------



## oldmantex

Varina Farms Breakfast blend this morning. It's been chilling in my humidor for a year, mostly because I wasn't expecting much from it. I was right, the packaging was more interesting than the cigar. A pretty meh mild smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a gifted Diesel in what seems to be a box pressed Churchill maduro.

A full on chocolate and espresso stick. Not really my favorite style but it's good for what it is. I probably shouldn't have started the day with this. It overwhelms the sweet tea. This is an end of the day/night smoke IMO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Trinidad Paradox









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> My opinion is, everyone needs a bottle of cigar glue or pectin. Nothing ruins enjoying a good cigar more than struggling to keep it together.. @curmudgeonista sells some great stuff at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yea.......saw that........been eyin' the Modus and the glue.........


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UBC03 said:


> My opinion is, everyone needs a bottle of cigar glue or pectin. Nothing ruins enjoying a good cigar more than struggling to keep it together.. @curmudgeonista sells some great stuff at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Finished th De Nobili and started a NL. Decided to scrap the replacement on the other side and adjust the pads. I could have done this on this side as you can see the pad depth on the old vs new is about the same.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

My own home roll. It's good even new it's got a lot more strength than I anticipated. One of the stronger ones I've ever had. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## mpomario

A couple cherries this morning. The La Vieja was a single picked up with an online order. Not great, but not bad. I have a lot better options at that price point, especially for a mixed filler stick. Smoked very good though. Chipped the head on a drawer that was too full. Nice problem to have. 
The other is a La Palina Black Label. First Palina I've smoked. Pretty good starting out. It was courtesy of @5280Nomad. Thanks bro. Have a great one guys and gals.


----------



## Hickorynut

Round two. Serious yard work ahead....after a beer and...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB and a Tim Horton this morning


----------



## WABOOM

1st time with one of these. Very good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Enjoyable smoke courtesy of Johnnyflake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Enjoyable smoke courtesy of Johnnyflake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the flavor profile on that?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alrightdriver said:


> What's the flavor profile on that?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


All the basic maduro flavors with some medium pepper and background baking spices
I would call it full flavor and full body which is what you would expect from John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We drive the same truck!


----------



## Randy956

mpomario said:


> A couple cherries this morning. The La Vieja was a single picked up with an online order. Not great, but not bad. I have a lot better options at that price point, especially for a mixed filler stick. Smoked very good though. Chipped the head on a drawer that was too full. Nice problem to have.
> 
> The other is a La Palina Black Label. First Palina I've smoked. Pretty good starting out. It was courtesy of @5280Nomad. Thanks bro. Have a great one guys and gals.


You could get tossed from the game because you have a naked foot in the picture. @UCB03
will deduct points for that infraction.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> All the basic maduro flavors with some medium pepper and background baking spices
> I would call it full flavor and full body which is what you would expect from John
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw a darker colored cigar with a band i didn't know and had to ask lol. Thanks. Sounds like something i need to find and try.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alrightdriver said:


> I just saw a darker colored cigar with a band i didn't know and had to ask lol. Thanks. Sounds like something i need to find and try.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Get to know John
He's a really good guy with a lot of experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'64 with over a year of rest. Very nice.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

This was a first for me. Very enjoyable smoke.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

This while grilling in this 92° heat.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here lil piggy piggy 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Here lil piggy piggy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them piggies

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Missed fuente Friday...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown Viaje, can't remember which one this is,


----------



## mpomario

Randy956 said:


> You could get tossed from the game because you have a naked foot in the picture. @UCB03
> will deduct points for that infraction.


I just now notices that. I'll say that's not my feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Good stick. Has a nice citrus profile that I love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

First off, sorry about the ugly cut. Investing money in the cigar exploration instead of a fancy cutter at the moment. Though a better cigar cutter is definitely on the list of things to purchase.

I have a friend who came over today. He decided to smoke a Sancho Panza Glorioso. He used to smoke Sanchos often. This is the second Connecticut wrapper medium cigar I've had. The other one was an AVO XO. I didn't quite care for the Sancho. In fact, if my memory and taste serve me correctly. I believe the AVO was better, but not by much. The Sancho had a sharp taste that I cannot describe and didn't find particularly satisfying. After 2/3rds of the cigar, the taste was still present but became more smooth. Not a favorite, glad a friend smoked the other one. I guess I'm the minority in regards to the rave reviews I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Ace Puff

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## bobbya08

Gixene said:


> First off, sorry about the ugly cut. Investing money in the cigar exploration instead of a fancy cutter at the moment. Though a better cigar cutter is definitely on the list of things to purchase.
> 
> I have a friend who came over today. He decided to smoke a Sancho Panza Glorioso. He used to smoke Sanchos often. This is the second Connecticut wrapper medium cigar I've had. The other one was an AVO XO. I didn't quite care for the Sancho. In fact, if my memory and taste serve me correctly. I believe the AVO was better, but not by much. The Sancho had a sharp taste that I cannot describe and didn't find particularly satisfying. After 2/3rds of the cigar, the taste was still present but became more smooth. Not a favorite, glad a friend smoked the other one. I guess I'm the minority in regards to the rave reviews I've seen on the internet.


I've got a brand new Palio cutter I'll give you if you want it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

RyJ Media Noche while in the shop. IMO the best NC RyJ in production. They were great at 6 mos. Let's see how they are at 9.


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I've got a brand new Palio cutter I'll give you if you want it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send it to him Bobby. Seeing that horribly mangled cut, he needs it.:wink2:


----------



## dhumac

Out working on my garage that I'm building and smoked an Avo Classic for my break - it was the first time I'd smoked one of these, and it won't be my last. It was nice and smooth, a relatively mild cigar - I'm not one that can tell you if there are hints of this that or the other thing in the cigar - I have a more simple scale that goes from utterly loath to absolutely love this one falls somewhere around like which is above ok and not as high as love. 

I knew I was spending the day working on the garage, so I brought out a couple of others as backups in case it was a bust - brought out a Flor de las Antillas (which I really like) and also another sample pack pick - a Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir (again hadn't had that one before either). 

That Avo was enough to make me crave a little more - so a while later I lit up the Perdomo - and again I hit one that is above the ok line. I didn't find it strong at all - to me another mild to medium - but crazy plumes of snowy white smoke - a rather enjoyable cigar as well. 

The only problem - is I had to take two extended breaks to enjoy them - 'tis a hard life - but someone has to enjoy it! 

BTW - I do like sampler packs - you never know what you are going to get - you even learn something from the ones that are a bust - anyone recommend an online vendor (that ships to Canada) that creates crazy good samplers?

-Dhumac


----------



## Gummy Jones

happy Saturday.


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> Great spot! I used to love listening to the birds wake up with a stogie but haven't made it out early enough in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my wife that humans need to be able to use the porch too :serious:


So much pink and purple :shocked:!


----------



## Gixene

bobbya08 said:


> I've got a brand new Palio cutter I'll give you if you want it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? That's extremely nice of you!


----------



## bobbya08

Gixene said:


> Are you sure? That's extremely nice of you!


I'm at work for 3 more weeks but I can send it when I get home if you want it. Just pm me your address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

bobbya08 said:


> I'm at work for 3 more weeks but I can send it when I get home if you want it. Just pm me your address.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can definitely wait! Thank you very much!


----------



## Ace Puff

First ever Diesel Rage....very good, def. a fan.


----------



## bobbya08

Gixene said:


> I can definitely wait! Thank you very much!


Send me your address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I love these.


----------



## Regiampiero

Man this thread is finally getting back to the Holden days. Good to see all the new puffers posting.

858 for me tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Great night


----------



## MidwestToker

Ace Puff said:


> First ever Diesel Rage....very good, def. a fan.


Good to hear. Have two resting. The wrappers on mine are gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Regiampiero said:


> Man this thread is finally getting back to the Holden days. Good to see all the new puffers posting.
> 
> 858 for me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Just had my first one of these today. I definitely have to track down more.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Not to shabby.


----------



## Hickorynut

@WABOOM flavor fit the reviews? that la aurora looks tasty..... if they do ill move it to the short list for appropriation...


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> @WABOOM flavor fit the reviews? that la aurora looks tasty..... if they do ill move it to the short list for appropriation...


La Aurora Corojo has nice clean cedary/ woody flavors, and is spicy but not overly peppery. A great mid day smoke for me. It could easily be an anytime smoke. They are a perfect medium body.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Barrel Aged robusto


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Camacho Barrel Aged robusto


That's a good stick.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Ben going nuts today. Hangin with my boys outside now that it's bearable and cookin for the family. Last one is from @WNYTony killer stick! And the first is from @Bobby08






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Westside Threat said:


> So much pink and purple :shocked:!


The pink is not going to stay that way. Victorian plumb was actually my doing. We don't live on a street where people can see it and I was sick of the off-white.:vs_laugh:


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> View attachment 144337


great pic too.


----------



## GOT14U

Got me one of these tonight. Not to shabby!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Forgot to take a picture after lighting it up. I smoked a Habanos wrapped cigar for the 2nd time, a Pandilla Cazadores. First one was a Cohiba Blue. The Cohiba Blue left much to be desired. This Pandilla was much better than the Cohiba Blue in comparison. The Pandilla reminded me slightly of a Maduro. Still learning about wrappers, afterwards I Googled "Habanos." Supposedly has a spicy, nutty and leathery taste typically. I could taste the nutty flavor but not the other two notes. The flavor was great until 1/2 to 2/3rd's of the cigar, it had a different flavor. I have a second one, so I will look for those other flavors. Little rough around the edges, but may be a great cigar to let age. Good cigar though.


----------



## Kidvegas

MOW side project Skull Crusher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Sunday y'all. I shoulda bought more of these.....they are good!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> MOW side project Skull Crusher
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lost a bid on those.....how are they?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Lost a bid on those.....how are they?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Fine smoke! Like all the MOW this has plenty of spice, sweetness and dense billowing smoke. Great construction also. Sucks ya lost the bid but, if it was Cbid I've no doubt they'll be running them again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gixene said:


> Forgot to take a picture after lighting it up. I smoked a Habanos wrapped cigar for the 2nd time, a Pandilla Cazadores. First one was a Cohiba Blue. The Cohiba Blue left much to be desired. This Pandilla was much better than the Cohiba Blue in comparison. The Pandilla reminded me slightly of a Maduro. Still learning about wrappers, afterwards I Googled "Habanos." Supposedly has a spicy, nutty and leathery taste typically. I could taste the nutty flavor but not the other two notes. The flavor was great until 1/2 to 2/3rd's of the cigar, it had a different flavor. I have a second one, so I will look for those other flavors. Little rough around the edges, but may be a great cigar to let age. Good cigar though.


PM me your address and I'll send you some mature ones.


----------



## Gixene

huffer33 said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you some mature ones.


That's super nice of you! I've never had a rested cigar, let alone an aged cigar!


----------



## UBC03

Gixene said:


> That's super nice of you! I've never had an rested cigar, let alone an aged cigar!


You would if you entered the pic em and won..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A pdr fyr


----------



## Regiampiero

Quiet afternoon after a massive brunch. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, toro. I bought 40 of these a year ago and they keep getting better. They are worth every penny.


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

While doing a little fishing in the backyard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> While doing a little fishing in the backyard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that stick and love the teachings and pov of H.I.M. Haile Selassie...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, toro. I bought 40 of these a year ago and they keep getting better. They are worth every penny.


I still have a pile of those from 3-4 years back, should dig one or two up.


----------



## quesquared

Sunday stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Enjoying this Sunday Woodford Reserve and Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

With a cup of Kona this afternoon


----------



## Kidvegas

Curivari Buenaventura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

huffer33 said:


> I still have a pile of those from 3-4 years back, should dig one or two up.


Get to smokin'... I fear that they could fall on their ass after about 5 years. Mine are probably peak right now. Then again I ain't a cigar scientist, but I cant imagine them getting much better. They are quite good now.


----------



## Thig

This heat has to break soon, 95° and Padrons just don't mix well.


----------



## blackrabbit

Sam Leccia- White, from the puff magical mystery bomber. Thank you whoever you are!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Smokin and smoking some tri-tips with some Applewood chunks.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 144561
> 
> With a cup of Kona this afternoon


If ever met you in person at least I'd know to have kona, sumatra, or peets ready for you to drink lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

blackrabbit said:


> Sam Leccia- White, from the puff magical mystery bomber. Thank you whoever you are!


How is that Leccia? What would you compare it too?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Famous Nic 3000


----------



## Hickorynut

Thig said:


> This heat has to break soon, 95° and Padrons just don't mix well.


this heat and humidity don't mix with anything.....I hear ya


----------



## _stormin_

A Tatuaje The Face from 2010. Sadly, it was my last!

Didn't get a picture as I smoked while busy tending the grill, but the stick aged beautifully and the burn was perfect.


----------



## MidwestToker

First Hemingway Classic. Really tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina Blue Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Sunday night cigar thanks to @Gummy Jones









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina Blue Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was that compared to the black label? Age?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was that compared to the black label? Age?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's a tad bit more leathery and earthy very smooth very dark roast coffee. Almost a year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

My first time having one of these. I'm quite enjoying it. All the Romacraft offerings I've had have been excellent. This doesn't disappoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

This beautiful creation.




































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Willy Lee


----------



## Champagne InHand

Got my daughter off to University. I had several cigars down there but broke out a Padilla while trying to relax in the tub. I totally forgot a picture, but perhaps that was a good thing. I needed a mental blind period. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina Blue Label
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need another ashtray, you don't have nearly enough. Lol.


----------



## cammons

Camacho Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

On the front porch with an ice cold coke after steak for dinner.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP 92 with a cup of Sumatra to start the day,


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate Mondays....especially with an eclipse...so here is some AK47 coffee and a Macanudo









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


>


That ash would be all in my lap if I tried that.


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah #Hustling #Monday

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> #HellYeah #Hustling #Monday
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Thig said:


> That ash would be all in my lap if I tried that.


Practice.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












The Mario pose! Minus the epic beard lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> The Mario pose! Minus the epic beard lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Stogiepuffer said:


> How is that Leccia? What would you compare it too?


It was good. Great construction. No really strong flavors, but some cream, some sweetness some woody notes. I would say good but not outstanding. I would be happy to smoke another, but won't seek them out.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I envy the beard. I can't make it past a week before it drives me nuts.


----------



## jc389

A little blind man while out watching the eclipse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

jc389 said:


> A little blind man while out watching the eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I see what you did there! Very funny!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sorry for the double post but my cigar found a friend and I thought I'd show off a little.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sorry for the double post but my cigar found a friend and I thought I'd show off a little.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That a mojito?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nightmarehour182 said:


> That a mojito?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yessir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'll use this RP Corojo Especial to get in on the #MarioPoseMonday #HellYeah 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Eclipse smoke....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Thursday and Friday































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Had the total eclipse here!!!


----------



## msmith1986

Corojo. One of my penny sticks from last week. Not very good, also not strong/spicy enough either way. Oh well, it's a cheapie anyway.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Charter Oak Connecticut. @WNYTony I really like this one and will have to get some. Thanks.


----------



## eliot

It's my girlfriend birthday and SHE'S the one that suggested we go to a cigar lounge. I think she might've bumped her head, but I'm not complaining. I'm having my first Padron xxxx.


----------



## Alrightdriver

eliot said:


> It's my girlfriend birthday and SHE'S the one that suggested we go to a cigar lounge. I think she might've bumped her head, but I'm not complaining. I'm having my first Padron xxxx.


Some of my favorites there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

So it started to get dark earlier for no apparent reason. No clouds. I thought it might be the end of days. Then it brightened up again so I decided to celebrate with a cigar. 

My 2nd Casa Magna. One of two in a sampler. I thought the first showed a bit of promise, but I won't go for these again. Flavour profile just doesn't do it for me. Too many other smokes I like more.

Merry eclipse day everyone!!


----------



## eliot

And beer?! This day just keeps getting better! Blood Orange Wit.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Nightmarehour182 said:


> This beautiful creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144705
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you trying to get banned?

FEET and CROTCH shots?

Dino is going to need CPR!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

eliot said:


> It's my girlfriend birthday and SHE'S the one that suggested we go to a cigar lounge. I think she might've bumped her head, but I'm not complaining. I'm having my first Padron xxxx.


She's a keeper!


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Are you trying to get banned?
> 
> FEET and CROTCH shots?
> 
> Dino is going to need CPR!


Multiple hoof shots.. FREAKS!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Unknown Viaje


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> And beer?! This day just keeps getting better! Blood Orange Wit.


Tell her we said happy birthday..

Yunz guys old enough to drink there?...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Kentucky Fire Cured Delfinas. I was surprised at how sweet this thing was, not what I was expecting at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

SoCal Gunner said:


> She's a keeper!


Definitely. Going 7 years strong now!


UBC03 said:


> Tell her we said happy birthday..
> 
> Yunz guys old enough to drink there?...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


She says "aww, thanks!"

And yes, our fake IDs are working wonderfully! lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V on this hot azz humid Monday,


----------



## Nightmarehour182

SoCal Gunner said:


> Are you trying to get banned?
> 
> FEET and CROTCH shots?
> 
> Dino is going to need CPR!


It's artistic though. I made sure to use a shallow depth of field for creative bokeh.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Perdomo Lot 23.


One of the first real cigars i ever smoked.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> Unknown Viaje


Nice pedi Gunner! Anyone ever tell you that you have lady hands?:wink2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice pedi Gunner! Anyone ever tell you that you have lady hands?:wink2:


I got my nails did just for @UBC03 

I'll do a foot pic with my next smoke


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> I got my nails did just for @UBC03
> 
> I'll do a foot pic with my next smoke


Dont do me no favors..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

At the lounge smoking a Padron Maduro waiting to watch the Giants lose again... Best Padron I've smoked so far. 

Cheerwine inspired by JimInks


----------



## BillH

I've yet to meet a corojo I didn't like


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> I got my nails did just for @UBC03
> 
> I'll do a foot pic with my next smoke


No you won't......


----------



## BillH

LeatherNeck said:


> Perdomo Lot 23.


How is the Lot 23? I've had one in the cooker for a couple-3 months


----------



## msmith1986

3rd Corojo today. I've had a few samplers of these in different sizes for 2 years or more. Quite mild, but very tasty.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

csk415 said:


> No you won't......


Challenge accepted!


----------



## JohnBrody15

eliot said:


> It's my girlfriend birthday and SHE'S the one that suggested we go to a cigar lounge. I think she might've bumped her head, but I'm not complaining. I'm having my first Padron xxxx.


She's a good one.....a little....too good. Has her sister or best friend recently become engaged or married?


----------



## csk415




----------



## eliot

JohnBrody15 said:


> She's a good one.....a little....too good. Has her sister or best friend recently become engaged or married?


Now that I think about it, our friends just tied the knot. Guess I better start saving up.


----------



## JohnBrody15

eliot said:


> Now that I think about it, our friends just tied the knot. Guess I better start saving up.


Lol, Well if that's the case she's one damn smart woman.....knows how to grease the wheels while still being genuine and sweet...she's a keeper, and a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## WABOOM

Thig said:


> That ash would be all in my lap if I tried that.


Def


----------



## Maxh92

A surprisingly tasty Alec Bradley Tempus Natural. I'm glad I have a few more of them. Was looking to smoke something quick and that I wouldn't miss. Ended up nubbing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Went golfing with a Banker, then came home to a Room 101 Roxxo I got from my buddy @TreySC


----------



## ebnash

After my Padron Maduro, I followed up with a Tat Skinny Chuck at the lounge. I thought I was done smoking for the night and getting ready to leave. Then a regular came in and offered me some Rum and an Illusione Rothschilds so I decided to stick around. I can't believe I've overlooked these in the past. Amazing flavors that paired very well with a Dark Rum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino, The Making of LA,


----------



## LeatherNeck

BillH said:


> How is the Lot 23? I've had one in the cooker for a couple-3 months


It's not bad, really. This is my second one with the Connecticut-seed wrapper and it's ok. I'm just not a fan of the lightness of it. I have a Broadleaf Maduro that I want to try next. Maduro wrappers are much more my MO. I'll try to remember to let you know how I think that one is. I may go ahead and smoke it today.


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> After my Padron Maduro, I followed up with a Tat Skinny Chuck at the lounge. I thought I was done smoking for the night and getting ready to leave. Then a regular came in and offered me some Rum and an Illusione Rothschilds so I decided to stick around. I can't believe I've overlooked these in the past. Amazing flavors that paired very well with a Dark Rum.


Annnd what doesn't pair well with a dark rum? Hmmmmm.....NOTHING! LOL:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Morning y'all. ..still haven't had a bad one yet....haters.. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Smoking Jacket with thanks to @WNYTony


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Morning y'all. ..still haven't had a bad one yet....haters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Late last night. Forgot to post. Through another half a box. Need to order a box to rest.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G toro with ice water in this blistering PA heat.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I think these need more rest. Got a month on them so far.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> I think these need more rest. Got a month on them so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


nOOb here.....What makes you think more rest will help? What was wrong after a month (I have not had this one)....curious....


----------



## mrolland5500

Held up pretty darn good after I dropped it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Zino, The Making of LA,
> 
> View attachment 145017


How old is that? Looks a little dusty.


----------



## Nightmarehour182

Nub Habano. This had great flavors! One of the few woody leathery cigars I've really enjoyed. The pepper behaved itself and got out of the way for everything else. The only issue I had with this was burn. It went out after the first couple of puffs and after relighting I had to touch it up 3 times! I'm willing to try another though. @JtAv8tor you have any issues with burn on these?





















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> Smoking Jacket with thanks to @WNYTony


Dude that's a gorgeous gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> 3rd Corojo today. I've had a few samplers of these in different sizes for 2 years or more. Quite mild, but very tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've searched for that sick in my local B&M's to no avail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## TCstr8

One of the few CC knockoffs that I enjoy.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> I got my nails did just for @UBC03
> 
> I'll do a foot pic with my next smoke





UBC03 said:


> Dont do me no favors..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





csk415 said:


> No you won't......





SoCal Gunner said:


> Challenge accepted!


Jas Sum Kral

.
.

.
.
.
.

.
And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


Jaggoff.. Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


Lol. You sir are awesome. Even tho it's not your feet.


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Lol. You sir are awesome. Even tho it's not your feet.


STOP, STOP, just STOP..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Yunz guys suck.. Now the pic when I open tapatalk is a freakin foot..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> One of the few CC knockoffs that I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Bud how are those??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> How old is that? Looks a little dusty.


Couple years :vs_cool:


----------



## quesquared

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


Lmao

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Mayimbe


----------



## TCstr8

mrolland5500 said:


> Bud how are those??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the palate of a dog. Great, Good, OK, Bad. These fall into my OK/Good category. Couldn't tell you a single note that I pick up though.... They've got about a year on them, and I do remember initially they weren't very good. So time has smoothed it out some.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


Lmao..you sir are awesome!!! I know dino appreciates the effort.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Padilla Single Batch.....


----------



## eliot

Had a little fun with the Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> I've searched for that sick in my local B&M's to no avail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think my local Smokin Joe's B&M carries them. I'll check tomorrow for you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Drive home from work smoke 2000 maduro.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

@BillH here is the Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Same filler blend just a different wrapper. And what a difference it makes. This is much more my speed. This is a box worthy cigar for the everyday smoke. At $5 or less per stick, it won't break the bank and you'll want to share a few. Glad I've got a few Maddies left.:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I think my local Smokin Joe's B&M carries them. I'll check tomorrow for you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Cool beans  that's awesome!!!! Man you guys rock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WABOOM said:


> Those really ARE a fantastic cigar.


I've only had the original corona with a year plus age and it was a great smoke. I need to try one of those.....


----------



## droy1958

Hickorynut said:


> nOOb here.....What makes you think more rest will help? What was wrong after a month (I have not had this one)....curious....


Good question buddy. Keep puffin' and asking questions and you'll be an educated cigar smoker before you know it.....


----------



## droy1958

mrolland5500 said:


> Held up pretty darn good after I dropped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tehe....did you try dribbling it? They usually don't hold up that well when you pull a Stephen Curry dribble with them. I hate it when I drop them....


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva Inferno Churchill with frozen vanilla/spiced chai on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hickorynut said:


> nOOb here.....What makes you think more rest will help? What was wrong after a month (I have not had this one)....curious....


Unlike the other ABs I've smoked this one was a little harsh. After I finished it I realized that I was smoking to fast and it got a little hot. So it could have been the heat vs age. The next one I smoke I will slow down a little.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

droy1958 said:


> Padilla Single Batch.....


This was one of my favorite's, I wish you could still get them. Know of anything that is similar?


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good one too! #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> That's a good one too! #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes sir it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

droy1958 said:


> Tehe....did you try dribbling it? They usually don't hold up that well when you pull a Stephen Curry dribble with them. I hate it when I drop them....


Hell almost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

msmith1986 said:


> Oliva Inferno Churchill with frozen vanilla/spiced chai on the way home.


I almost wish I had a long commute home just so I could smoke one on the way.


----------



## Hickorynut

ToastEffect said:


> This was one of my favorite's, I wish you could still get them. Know of anything that is similar?


Check cigarpage....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Thig said:


> I almost wish I had a long commute home just so I could smoke one on the way.


I usually smoke Robusto or Rothschild, and rarely toro, but I got some deals on a bunch of Churchills I couldn't pass up a few months back. I pulled up at the house and still had a short robusto length to smoke yet. Still finishing it actually. I usually nub strong ones I like. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> And feet for @UBC03 - LMAO


Ohhhhhh boy, I love this! No, I don't have a foot fetish (even though those are some nice looking mani/pedi). But just knowing Dino @UBC03 is squirming in his seat, really enthuses me. Great job @SoCal Gunner! :wink2:


----------



## ebnash

Something tells me a well manicured feminine foot is not really gonna bother him. You need to find a hammer toe'd crusty specimen for a model. Maybe with some cigar ashes sprinkled about for good measure.


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje HCS - the exclusive for Holt's


----------



## csk415




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Casa Fuente 807 Maduro with a Casa Collection Flight (JD single barrel exclusive for Casa, Kavalan Sherry Cask, Montecristo 12yr Rum)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Oh, and they have the new Black Diamonds in here too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Maduro with my coffee today,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've been smoking stuff they don't have to Google. Are you feeling ok? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You've been smoking stuff they don't have to Google. Are you feeling ok?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 just wanted to give everyone a break from working tree Google so hard

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

At the docs waiting on my girl getting her meds.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WinningQuest

Undercrown


----------



## msmith1986

Bocados Gorditos 460. I really enjoy these. The habano wrapper is great and it takes about an hour to smoke. To me they're better price and flavor compared to the Nub habano, which I also like.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Gixene

First Nica Libre. First Toro or ring gauge higher than 50. I believe first San Andres wrapper as well. 2nd box pressed cigar from a different brand other than Rocky Patel. In fact I believe this would be most comparable to the Rocky Patel Vintage 90' I've had.

I had construction issues with the box pressed Rocky Patels. Apparently others have not. I figured it was the box press style which caused this. However, this Nica Libre was wonderfully constructed. No issues at all.

The Nica Libre Toro with a 54 ring gauge had very good draw. Probably among the best draw of any cigar I've had this far, better than the Vintage 90' which had a difficult draw compared to other cigars I've had. The Vintage 90' was a churchill, so maybe this had an impact. I assume a larger ring gauge provides better draw? 

The flavor of the Nica Libra wasn't as enjoyable during the first 2/3rds like the Vintage 90'. Which is something I admired about the about the Vintage 90', the flavor was excellent after the first light.

Though I'd argue that the last third of the Nica Libre was better than the last third of the Vintage 90'. Both great cigars nonetheless and 'shine' at different aspects. Before writing this I'd say I liked the Vintage 90' better but after comparing I'd say that I'd have to do more comparing between the two. I certainly believe an aged Nica Libre could solve the only complaint I have about the flavor and definitely has the potential to be better than the Vintage 90' after some time in a humidor.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

I typically don't smoke cigars during the week, but I left work early today and what better way to enjoy the remainder of the day.

First Ashton cigar and first cigar with sun grown tobacco! Really exploring today! The Ashton Heritage is 'the' most unique cigar I've had this far. "Simple" is what I would describe this cigar if only given one word. At least to this cigar smoker with a lesser experienced palette.

Puro Sol, the cigar literally tasted pure. Many mention this cigar has a sweet, leathery and nutty taste. I couldn't taste any of this unfortunately. The cigar had more of a natural smooth 'what tabocco is supposed to taste like' kind of taste.

This is the first time I've smoked a cigar soon after another cigar, the Nica Libre. This may have inhibited taste, but I stand firm on the experience with this Ashton. Even more interesting, the cigar barley changed flavor from start to finish.

I like this cigar for the uniqueness. I'm unsure if it's the sun grown tobacco that gave me this experience, but I enjoyed it. I had another one but it was one of the cigars that I entered in Puff's Pick'em fantasy football contest.

Definitely buying a 5 pack of these. Different cigar and I'm very much intrigued.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First time with this.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to do a dbl take on that! It kinda looked like you found the fabled two headed cigar! lol!


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Had to do a dbl take on that! It kinda looked like you found the fabled two headed cigar! lol!


Lol yeah that Colibri V Cutter is a monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to enjoy a Nica Mombacho I brought back with me from my trip down there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Trying to enjoy a Nica Mombacho I brought back with me from my trip down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And???

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Found me one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Found me one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even a 3rd into it yet so hard to say overall but I like it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage Robusto.....


----------



## scott1256ca

Core maduro.


----------



## LeatherNeck

DPG Blue. Thanks #OneStrangeOne ! Nathan, I've been hanging on to this thing long enough. Time to send'er to Cigar Valhalla.


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he's back!#HellYeah :smile2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one hellovan illusion brother! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Regiampiero

Blind man and what I'm passing as mango nectar.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro corona while I try to finish up my day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

We've got a nice overcast in San Diego today, so I went on a bike ride to Captain Hunt and am having a Kristoff Corojo. Draw is a little tight, but very tasty.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Found me one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh you SOb....I have to wait another day till I get my box...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Oh you SOb....I have to wait another day till I get my box...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was tasty good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> It was tasty good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good to hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Great night









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a gifted Famous Nicaragua Maduro that is box pressed. Not a bad Maduro at all. Just a bizarre Famous cigar band. Luckily a good BOTL sent it my way. 

No picture as it's dark and I'm using the tablet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Found me one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lucky dawg!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A nice Tat tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MD North


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> MD North


That's a nice medium bodied such I have a few thanks to @quesquared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Found me one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have to ask since I have no clue. Who makes it?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Have to ask since I have no clue. Who makes it?


http://www.dunbartoncigars.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> http://www.dunbartoncigars.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bet it was good. I've only had the Sobremesa from them and really enjoyed it.


----------



## TreySC

A little early, but the beer is fresh









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Bet it was good. I've only had the Sobremesa from them and really enjoyed it.


Very good and glad I snagged a box from SBC on the pre-order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

These 2 today in Reno and both were excelent


----------



## WNYTony

OSOK for golf earlier
Room 101 Mutante while doing a Fantasy draft tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> OSOK for golf earlier
> Room 101 Mutante while doing a Fantasy draft tonight.


You better quit holding on to that 101 hit and run and try it out. I'm gonna pick my box up soon and need to know if you like it. But no pressure @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> You better quit holding on to that 101 hit and run and try it out. I'm gonna pick my box up soon and need to know if you like it. But no pressure @WNYTony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got it, and it's actually still in the freezer :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I just got it, and it's actually still in the freezer :vs_laugh:


Slacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

LeatherNeck said:


> DPG Blue. Thanks #OneStrangeOne ! Nathan, I've been hanging on to this thing long enough. Time to send'er to Cigar Valhalla.


Nice, how was it? Nathan sent me one of those back in a February and I've been looking at it lately.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OMG - Fell in love with this one and I'm no Davidoff homer.

Never could bring myself to try Japanese whisky, but Nikka Coffey Grain was like liquid candy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Commie Connie and Coffee...mornin y'all









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 3000 with a cup of Guatemalan Antigua this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron 3000 with a cup of Guatemalan Antigua this morning,
> View attachment 145585


That wrapper.........man o man.......


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> That wrapper.........man o man.......


Like a chocolate bar.. Padron's are a nicely done cigar.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Time for you to do your Google homework gentlemen 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Time for you to do your Google homework gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Did you grab their apple pie this week?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Nice! Did you grab their apple pie this week?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I ordered 25 they are a necessity of life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Time for you to do your Google homework gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fried chicken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir I ordered 25 they are a necessity of life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in timeout right now or I would've grabbed some of the apple pie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Time for you to do your Google homework gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was about to head to google, but the others chimed in first, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Was about to head to google, but the others chimed in first, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I'm in timeout right now or I would've grabbed some of the apple pie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bud you need to clear up your pm space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Bud you need to clear up your pm space
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Fried chicken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww...... you spoiled our homework assignment. Making it easy to learn!

Wait.. Scratch that. Easy to learn is a good idea!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Awww...... you spoiled our homework assignment. Making it easy to learn!
> 
> Wait.. Scratch that. Easy to learn is a good idea!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I just happen to know one cigar that Mario smokes lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I just happen to know one cigar that Mario smokes lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. If we can all learn one then these assignments will get easier. Like g.i. Joe said.. Knowing is half the battle.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. If we can all learn one then these assignments will get easier. Like g.i. Joe said.. Knowing is half the battle.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah it's my mission in life to find a cigar he has never heard of lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's my mission in life to find a cigar he has never heard of lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Awww...... you spoiled our homework assignment. Making it easy to learn!
> 
> Wait.. Scratch that. Easy to learn is a good idea!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Enjoying this so far. The pepper on light is certainly, ummm, noticeable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

StillPuffin said:


> Enjoying this so far. The pepper on light is certainly, ummm, noticeable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick. The spice is strong at first but for me it mellowed and i got more chocolate like flavor after the first third ymmv.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's my mission in life to find a cigar he has never heard of lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa wait are you guys trying to gang up on me????? um telling on yall!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir I ordered 25 they are a necessity of life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like y'all wiped em out  ...................gonna have to stalk that site now.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like y'all wiped em out  ...................gonna have to stalk that site now.....


You have to be quick on the draw. You have at most am hour once something is posted usually.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Started out with this. But the busted wrapper made drawing impossible. Nice flavors though from the little smoke I got.










Ditched it and moved on to this. Totally opposite flavor profile. Rich sweet cedar, berry sweetness, earth, spice, leather.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like y'all wiped em out  ...................gonna have to stalk that site now.....


They go really quick like in a Couple of hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohana...right?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First gran puro. Nice smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Ohana...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir I ordered 25 they are a necessity of life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GOT14U said:


> Nice! Did you grab their apple pie this week?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EZ releases sell out freaking fast.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> EZ releases sell out freaking fast.


Bro if you don't grab them in that first hour of announcement it's almost futile to order them after that first hour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's my mission in life to find a cigar he has never heard of lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure I have a few. Unless he saw me post them on here before. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quick after lunch smoke. I don't mess around with ash on these things, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Quick after lunch smoke. I don't mess around with ash on these things, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just rub the ash in it'll be fine lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Just rub the ash in it'll be fine lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I know which ones I can trust.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> Just rub the ash in it'll be fine lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I enjoy rubbing a nice ash, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

mrolland5500 said:


> They go really quick like in a Couple of hours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up 10. They were gone in under 1.5 hrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> I'm sure I have a few. Unless he saw me post them on here before.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


We all see those pineapple swishers at the gas station!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Holy Barnyard Batman!

I always assumed this would be a chocolate bomb by looking at the wrapper. Pre Light is a rich, earthy, hay.

Always seemed wet too, so this was dry boxed for a week.


----------



## msmith1986

SoCal Gunner said:


> We all see those pineapple swishers at the gas station!


Well, you just named one I haven't seen. Pineapple smokes. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> Well, you just named one I haven't seen. Pineapple smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Address? Lol


----------



## msmith1986

SoCal Gunner said:


> Address? Lol


Send them to Dino. Just make sure you include an Isla Del Sol or 2. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Send them to Dino. Just make sure you include an Isla Del Sol or 2.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Awesome pineapple infused del sols..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Awesome pineapple infused del sols..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not infused, sprayed with lab created pineapple flavor. Much better than infused. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Not infused, sprayed with lab created pineapple flavor. Much better than infused.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I live in west Virginia.. The state's official smoke is created in a "lab". I ain't skeert.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> I live in west Virginia.. The state's official smoke is created in a "lab". I ain't skeert.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Last Call, thanks @WNYTony


----------



## Rondo

My first RP, courtesy of @BillH
Lots of sweet tobacco, American coffee and cherries on the last third.
Thanks, Bro.


----------



## eliot

FdO Maduro


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tja_actual

One of the Desiel Sticks with a Michael Phelps (Jeremiah Weed & Water) while trying to even out my farmer tan this afternoon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

HU by AJ









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing up a Jaime Garcia Maduro that was gifted. I usually am not too keen on these in Summer, but it's been a nice cool afternoon. I even found a feral pear tree on the dog walk. No wonder we have so much wildlife here this time of year. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

RP Edge.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I like these but damn are they ever fragile, cut it and now there's cracks everywhere!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Goldie


----------



## czartann

Payback cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Alright Mario, I mean JT, what is that?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

My first Tatuaje























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

msmith1986 said:


> Alright Mario, I mean JT, what is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Illusione Haute 10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

czartann said:


> Payback cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Always a great smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

New found respect for @Champagne InHand - smoking in a pool takes skills!

Really enjoyed this cigar, even at this short rest period.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Halfway through and I got nothing. Spicy air. I can feel the nic though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MrCrowley39 said:


> I like these but damn are they ever fragile, cut it and now there's cracks everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Time for a punch.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> New found respect for @Champagne InHand - smoking in a pool takes skills!
> 
> Really enjoyed this cigar, even at this short rest period.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Second for the night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Second for the night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now you have stumped me on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Now you have stumped me on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...so it's a ichiban room 101 exclusive for the tinder box in MD gifted to me from the owner at the lounge I am visiting while here on work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Now you have stumped me on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What!!!! Say it ain't so.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> What!!!! Say it ain't so.


Right ? I feel honored to have made Mario ask what something is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> What!!!! Say it ain't so.


Yes bud he got me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes bud he got me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I got you alright

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Right ? I feel honored to have made Mario ask what something is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well you know I'm still traumatized from the annihilation I just received from @ADRUNKK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First of the ones I got from the NC pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Always great. Lit it on my way home and still smoking an hour and a half later.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh I got you alright
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. Pretty sure I know what that means.


----------



## WABOOM

lancero.


----------



## Kidvegas

Another smoke from the NC pass.... wow good! Should of grabbed a box when the getting was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Maxh92 said:


> First of the ones I got from the NC pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts? Smoked one of these earlier today.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

TCstr8 said:


> Thoughts? Smoked one of these earlier today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Honestly, I'm not sure what I think of it. It seems extremely one dimensional to me. I'm enjoying it; but, it definitely isn't my favorite AJ stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Maxh92 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what I think of it. It seems extremely one dimensional to me. I'm enjoying it; but, it definitely isn't my favorite AJ stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good. Wasn't just me then.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> lancero.


Just looked these up.......goin on the short list, they sound great.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Lol. Pretty sure I know what that means.












Means I bought the rest of their stock on them lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Means I bought the rest of their stock on them lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are they

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> How are they
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Very good, large cedar flavor for the whole smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> Just looked these up.......goin on the short list, they sound great.....


They are extremely good


----------



## msmith1986

TCstr8 said:


> Good. Wasn't just me then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I smoked one last week. It was pretty 1D, but it was strong enough to keep me satisfied on a long car ride. The price wasn't bad either. I'm resting 4 more of the Churchills to try later. I still like the Intenso better for around the same price point though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Internet in this Hotel is slow, cant upload any pics but i smoked a very nice Custom roll at Ruiz cigars in sparks and a great Cruzado Marelas in Fumare, the home of Illusion Cigars in Reno.


----------



## WNYTony

Roma Craft Intemperance from the Bucs #1 fan @TreySC


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what I think of it. It seems extremely one dimensional to me. I'm enjoying it; but, it definitely isn't my favorite AJ stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TCstr8 said:


> Good. Wasn't just me then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm in the boat with you guys on this one. Did not wow me at all.


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CAO Black in corona. Love the Brazilia and the Amazon Basin, but this one doesn't do it for me. Four months in the humidor and I'm thinking I'll let the last few sit a bit longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Payback taste great. But they are flaky and tunneling burn. Probably its just the stick I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

czartann said:


> Payback taste great. But they are flaky and tunneling burn. Probably its just the stick I got.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if the taste is there, then with rest I bet the tunnels will work them selves out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Xikar Defiance with a cup of Sumatra to start off the day,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Happy Friday folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## FTB.Melanie

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking the longer version of the RoMa Craft Aquitaine. I'm getting to the point where during the day I prefer the 4-4.5" cigars much more. That extra 20-30 minutes just takes too long, unless I'm working on the yard.
> 
> Still great smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with Roma. Even if it's a bit longer in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Hickorynut said:


> Taking a walk with Connie today. Muggy day .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Zino is fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Dug out a 2009 God of Fire Carlito. These are absolutely amazing right now!


That looks fantastic. Did you age that yourself. I've seen those around at my local B&M. I was wondering if I should try.


----------



## HBNDN

FTB.Melanie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesomeness. I love the Opus Xs. I have a B&M down the street that has two humidors full of every kind of variety. It's a gold mine.


----------



## Fusion

The first stick of my Bday smokes, first time with this MDT, wont be the last


----------



## msmith1986

Edge maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Xtra Crispy


----------



## Maxh92

Roman Bueso The Genesis Project. I'd forgotten how tasty this stick is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Roman Bueso The Genesis Project. I'd forgotten how tasty this stick is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one i keep forgetting about grabbing more of.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Weekend....finally! Thanks @mrolland5500 I'm diggin this little chic!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Piggy









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First for me. AF Anejo.....shaping out to be a nice smoke! And it's a bonus smoking in the AC!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> First for me. AF Anejo.....shaping out to be a nice smoke! And it's a bonus smoking in the AC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ash tray.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Weekend....finally! Thanks @mrolland5500 I'm diggin this little chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Glad you're liking it bud !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'Atelier and a cup of Kona, watching the storm news


----------



## oldmantex

Ashton Classic while taking the guard dog for a walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Got a box today. One of my favorite "flavored" sticks. Nice pipe tobacco flavor. Wanna try the English.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 603Piper

RP Connecticut 1999. Been sitting in the humi for over Year. Delish


----------



## msmith1986

603Piper said:


> RP Connecticut 1999. Been sitting in the humi for over Year. Delish


I would dust all that mold off before smoking that thing. Then lower the RH in your humi.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I smoked one of these ROTT back in May and it was a disaster. Now that they're acclimated, it is pretty good. The Reserve is still my go to though.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

603Piper said:


> RP Connecticut 1999. Been sitting in the humi for over Year. Delish




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac
Blind White Light


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked one of these ROTT back in May and it was a disaster. Now that they're acclimated, it is pretty good. The Reserve is still my go to though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've got a 5er of these that's only been resting for a few weeks. I've really been tempted to "sample" one, but I think I'll hold off for a while. Thanks bro.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Per @Semper Noctem. Cigar really picks up after an inch. Good stuff. Thank you sir!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Night stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Night stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I don't know how you did that with a phone, but holy crap that picture looks awesome!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I don't know how you did that with a phone, but holy crap that picture looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks, but It was literally just point and shoot lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Thanks, but It was literally just point and shoot lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Awesome picture. I have 2 phones with pretty awesome cameras, but I have to use custom settings to get a picture like that. What kind of phone do you have?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Awesome picture. I have 2 phones with pretty awesome cameras, but I have to use custom settings to get a picture like that. What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Galaxy s7 edge. No special settings, I guess the lighting was just right as the sun was going down.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Now to decide what to pair.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Galaxy s7 edge. No special settings, I guess the lighting was just right as the sun was going down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See, now Mario is doing cool colorful pictures. I give up for today, it's dark here. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Now to decide what to pair.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Dark rum goes perfect with those. I see you took the huge SLR bandaid off already, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> See, now Mario is doing cool colorful pictures. I give up for today, it's dark here. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Dark rum goes perfect with those. I see you took the huge SLR bandaid off already, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, between this and Gispert I may be able to cover a wall in my man room.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Yea, between this and Gispert I may be able to cover a wall in my man room.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure Gispert and SLR are made in the same factory anyway. That's probably why I like both. Except Intenso, that's AJF.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> Thanks, but It was literally just point and shoot lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You must have HDR turned on.


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> You must have HDR turned on.


I was thinking that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> You must have HDR turned on.


Yea, I usually keep that on

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I'm pretty sure Gispert and SLR are made in the same factory anyway. That's probably why I like both. Except Intenso, that's AJF.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


AJF= triple$ (Don't get me wrong, I like AJF.  )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> Yea, I usually keep that on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That explains it. Love the pic!


----------



## LeatherNeck

I used to have some model settings where the "normal" photo just looked so bland. I would then shoot a 20 photo HDR set and it would be amazing.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> AJF= triple$ (Don't get me wrong, I like AJF.  )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You can't beat SLR and Gispert for $3-$4/stick. Although Intenso coronas are still only $5.50/stick around here. I got a couple boxes for $99/box a few months ago.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> You can't beat SLR and Gispert for $3-$4/stick. Although Intenso coronas are still only $5.50/stick around here. I got a couple boxes for $99/box a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed, those are stable boxes in the cooler. When in doubt they are always a satisfying smoke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

RP Connecticut


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> I used to have some model settings where the "normal" photo just looked so bland. I would then shoot a 20 photo HDR set and it would be amazing.


That's why I just keep HDR on all the time. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> That's why I just keep HDR on all the time. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's crazy how today's cellphones can duplicate, in seconds, what would take me 20 shots and a half hour of post processing 10 years ago.


----------



## Maxh92

Enjoying this Man O' War.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Yea really, I used to use photomatrix and merge 3 photos for one hdr shot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> The first stick of my Bday smokes, first time with this MDT, wont be the last


Happy birthday! I'm celebrating mine this weekend too. You over the hill yet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## LeatherNeck

This was smoking great until the T-storm rolled in. This is my first Headley, not to mention in a Gordo size, and I was loving the burn and flavors. Since the storm started, it has died twice.:vs_mad:. But, I've got my moisture reducer in hand and will not let Mother Nature ruin my smoke!:grin2:
Thoughts and prayers on Texas tonight and the next few days.:frown2:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> This was smoking great until the T-storm rolled in. This is my first Headley, not to mention in a Gordo size, and I was loving the burn and flavors. Since the storm started, it has died twice.:vs_mad:. But, I've got my moisture reducer in hand and will not let Mother Nature ruin my smoke!:grin2:
> Thoughts and prayers on Texas tonight and the next few days.:frown2:


moisture reducer....:vs_laugh: That ash.........tray tho....looks great!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> moisture reducer....:vs_laugh: That ash.........tray tho....looks great!


Yes indeed! Thank you sir! Just breaking it in. I'm sure to burn the hell out of it at some point, but it is an ashtray after all.


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje 10th anniversary Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Amen about Texas @LeatherNeck, just saw it was upgraded to a cat 4?!
@Rondo, you've got gloves on up there? Must be a little nippy this evening. I saw something in Home Depot this mornin' that caught my attention, they were putting the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## GOT14U

Oh man these new Todos Los Dias are gonna be great! If you didn't get any you better fix that. I hear they are sold out so whatever is in the stores is it for awhile. Strong and Smooth with great construction. Smoked this one ROTT and you can only tell it's only getting better from here.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> View attachment 145985


Ron, what do you have on your hands? That looks like Winter wear!:surprise:


----------



## Fusion

Stogiepuffer said:


> Happy birthday! I'm celebrating mine this weekend too. You over the hill yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> oh yes, quite a way over lol


----------



## BillH

*Caldwell*

I knew what I wanted to smoke after my steak with the Peter Luger sauce on the side. my Long love the king, cuz I wanted a steak for dessert too.

A little bit of a let down b/c I thought it was gonna be just like the 4th pose from the same line, thought the difference was the size. This guys a bit more mild & not nearly as salty er mineraly. But still a good cigar, as it should be cuz I could've bought the latest Charlie Puth album for the price of this ($16 from the shop). A bit more complex er nuanced but not nearly as flavorful the 4th pose.

Look at me now, just over 6 months smoking stogies & I sound like a snob er a polished connoisseur


----------



## Rondo

52 degrees


----------



## GOT14U

Finishing the night off with a kick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

AF Añejo
Shark


----------



## GOT14U

Cibao Valley said:


> AF Añejo
> 
> Shark


I just had my first of those today....killer stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Figurado and Dailuaine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Figurado and Dailuaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Almost smoked one tonight. I have a box but haven't touched it. How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Almost smoked one tonight. I have a box but haven't touched it. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good. Smoked straight from my large humidor so the humidity was a bit high but the cigar is consistent, you know what you are getting. Low to medium spiciness, almonds, nutmeg and cedar.


----------



## eliot

Smoking this La Palina (El Diario?) from @Rondo. It's a powerful little stick and deliciously eye-watering.


----------



## GOT14U

One more tonight. I swear it's the last one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> 52 degrees
> View attachment 146041


What is that about? Lol. It's 60° here and I'm on the porch in just shorts.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Boheme and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Didn't report here for a long time, but I've been puffing. 
This morning is a gift from @csk415
Very pleasant smoke at the moment. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Saturday yall.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## George007

Very special Padron family reserve


----------



## MrCrowley39

Breakfast and a coffee!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MF Connie this morning. It feels as if Autumn is coming early. The cool weather should mean the areas wine will have a good amount of acidity. The apples will be crisp, not mealy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> MF Connie this morning. It feels as if Autumn is coming early. The cool weather should mean the areas wine will have a good amount of acidity. The apples will be crisp, not mealy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to that....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

JdN for my wife and a blind mans for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

StillPuffin said:


> JdN for my wife and a blind mans for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure who made the better choice. Both are great smokes!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

Opus X and a coffee


----------



## JohnBrody15

StillPuffin said:


> JdN for my wife and a blind mans for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a second I thought that was @SoCal Gunner's hand........ I finally picked up some of those blind man bluffs and am eager to try one!


----------



## JohnBrody15

To say I won't enjoy this cigar couldn't be "my father" from the truth..........so.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

johnbrody15 said:


> for a second i thought that was @socal gunner's hand........ I finally picked up some of those blind man bluffs and am eager to try one!


lmao


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Light breakfast this morning with a Good 'Ol Padron.


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Light breakfast this morning with a Good 'Ol Padron.


Murica!


----------



## mrolland5500

StillPuffin said:


> JdN for my wife and a blind mans for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

GOT14U said:


> Oh man these new Todos Los Dias are gonna be great! If you didn't get any you better fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Todo los Dias? All day? Prolly everyday too. Thanks for the heads up, I'll see if I can get some. I'd like to give warped a try though. I messed up last night and went to cigardammit.com (jk guys, you know the site) waiting on some auctions to end, since I don't really want them I'm sure they all go through though.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cigar, poor shape...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Edit:

Ended up really enjoying this stick. I always get nervous when picking out something new - especially at B&M prices.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Javelina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

This thing is well over two hours!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras 5150 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Thig

A Fuenta Hemingway Signature


----------



## GOT14U

BillH said:


> Todo los Dias? All day? Prolly everyday too. Thanks for the heads up, I'll see if I can get some. I'd like to give warped a try though. I messed up last night and went to cigardammit.com (jk guys, you know the site) waiting on some auctions to end, since I don't really want them I'm sure they all go through though.


You won't regret it if you can find them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigC

Last cigars I smoked were the Patel Sungrown Maduro and CAO Italia. Though it's been a week while I recover from a throat/chest infection. The weather is nice and it's killing me that I can't smoke one.


----------



## scott1256ca

Nica Rustica El Brujito. 5+ months on it. Yucchh. I let it go out. I have another. If anyone in the Edmonton area wants to pick up a free cigar let me know.


----------



## Mike2147

First time smoke









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

I had a Cigar.com Blue Label for the first time. I purchased it because I wanted to see what a 'yard gar' was like. Indeed what I would call a 'yard gar' I do believe. 

This Blue Label had a sour taste to it. Although I do keep humidity at 70%, the rest of the cigars have not had a sour taste like this. I do plan to switch to 65% Bovedas in the future. Though based on comparison alone, I believe the it's the cigar itself.

To be fair, I'd give it another chance at 65% but I wasn't impressed enough. Good 'yard gar' experience nonetheless.


----------



## quesquared

Hell cat









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a nice Saturday


----------



## cammons

Feral Pig









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Hermitage from Hammer & Sickle


----------



## Maxh92

No idea that this stick had a sweet tip on it when I bought it. Oh well. It's actually pretty decent, though. Pardon the crazies in the picture... it's what I'm dealing with right now. The fiancé had her best friend come into town this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

End of the day RC Intemperance Charity. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Punch Bareknuckle. Not sure my thoughts. I honestly am not getting much flavor from it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Looks like Floyd is the king









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with a cup of Sumatra watching it rain by my gauge we had just over 7" yesterday most of it last night/this morning.


----------



## mpomario

No. 9 this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Padron 64 Natural from our west coast brother @SoCal Gunner. First time with a Padron natural and it's extremely good! Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

VERY slow to get going this morning. This little guy is pretty good. 

My fathers el centurion H 2k CT


----------



## Fusion

Quite a good offering from RP today


----------



## msmith1986

Running a few errands with a HU VC
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

36-24-36









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

JohnBrody15 said:


> 36-24-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

quesquared said:


> I see what you did there, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I love that song and it's running through my head as I smoke this lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

JohnBrody15 said:


> I love that song and it's running through my head as I smoke this lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to play the song cause I have been humming it every since I read your post

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Second time having a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Dexluxe No. 1. I purchased a 5 pack on the 9th of August. Had one on the 12th of August. At the time I thought the tatste was enjoyable.

I decided to light up another one, 2.5 weeks later. Certainly a better flavor. I remember the first one left a weird sensation on my throat during the first half. Not sure what that is indicative of. However, this one did not do the same.

So, the flavor was better. Though the draw is somewhat unsatisfactory. I'm going to purchase both in a larger ring gauge in hopes that this changes


----------



## csk415

JohnBrody15 said:


> 36-24-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn Becky, look at that stick

I had the song playing in my head before I even looked at the pic.


----------



## Cibao Valley

CAO Brazilia.
Had been curious about these for a while. Not bad.


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Las Mareas. Enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Sunday starter









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

One of my own:


----------



## eliot

FdO Natural.


----------



## mokanik

Oliva V.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Fresh Rolled and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Kidvegas

Cohiba Black Supremo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I took a picture but never posted about the Aroma De Cuba, EE that I got from Humphey's Ghost. If you look close you can see little eclipses in the shadows coming through the pine tree. I thought it was a great stick. Today I fired up the La Palina Mr Sam corona that I got from the same fine BOTL. Thank you Mark, I have tried a few other La Palina and have always eyed this one. It is a fine smoke.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Where's Kato?

...Green Hornet


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Diesel









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nothing interesting today..mostly yard gars. However, this Aurora Barrel Aged is my second. It's had a month of rest and I am really digging the smoothness and flavors. Anybody else had these? Anybody recommend something with this profile for a box to nap?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Casa de Garcia
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Me too! I love my Diesels. I can enjoy them in any circumstance and if I have to leave them, so be it.
(While not my preferred vitola, this was gifted to me by a very generous [yet no longer a member] BOTL).


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> Me too! I love my Diesels. I can enjoy them in any circumstance and if I have to leave them, so be it.
> (While not my preferred vitola, this was gifted to me by a very generous [yet no longer a member] BOTL).


I think they are one of the best bang for bucks gars out there. Especially when you get them on the devil site.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Nothing interesting today..mostly yard gars. However, this Aurora Barrel Aged is my second. It's had a month of rest and I am really digging the smoothness and flavors. Anybody else had these? Anybody recommend something with this profile for a box to nap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have had a few if these as well. Similar and box worthy? IDK, maybe a 10 pack of Diesel Uncut to start? (I know, it's not a box) To be honest, IMHO, the Aurora Barrel Aged is not what I would consider a "box worthy" cigar. It's a decent cigar to have around (as a yard gar), but the profile is not really sought after in box form. I'm not sure what flavor profile you're going for, but the DE Undercrown is definitely a cigar that meets the criteria of "box worthy" and is easy enough on the wallet. Sorry if I jumped base on you, but the Aurora Barrel Aged is not one I would buy a box of. JMO


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I have had a few if these as well. Similar and box worthy? IDK, maybe a 10 pack of Diesel Uncut to start? (I know, it's not a box) To be honest, IMHO, the Aurora Barrel Aged is not what I would consider a "box worthy" cigar. It's a decent cigar to have around (as a yard gar), but the profile is not really sought after in box form. I'm not sure what flavor profile you're going for, but the DE Undercrown is definitely a cigar that meets the criteria of "box worthy" and is easy enough on the wallet. Sorry if I jumped base on you, but the Aurora Barrel Aged is not one I would buy a box of. JMO


That is exactly where I was going. I agree with you. I would not buy a box of these either. It's a good yard gar ( but it is missing something)....DE undercrown is on my short list along with the Norteno...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

The edge maduro























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> Me too! I love my Diesels. I can enjoy them in any circumstance and if I have to leave them, so be it.
> (While not my preferred vitola, this was gifted to me by a very generous [yet no longer a member] BOTL).





Stogiepuffer said:


> I think they are one of the best bang for bucks gars out there. Especially when you get them on the devil site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm with you guys...

I initially stayed away from Diesels because I always fear of "paying for a name/brand" when some celebrity or brand is attached.

Then a few came into my possession (Damn this site) and I find them to be one of the better bang for the bucks out there. Just something about their raw hardiness that enjoy. And there is a blend for just about all of us.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just starting a Kristoff Criollo Torpedo. These are 2+ hour sticks, but I'm waiting for the Se7 Ep7 finale of Game of Thrones. Had a chill day. Thanks to YouTube, I know almost exactly what will end up in the finally and I can say goodbye to HBONow through iTunes. These shows were meant to be seen on bigger screens and iTunes gives me an iPad view at best unless I buy their Apple TV. Sorry bros., but I use Roku now.

I really despise Apple tactics, but in 2 years when the 6 concluding episodes air, hopefully I'll b e watching on a larger screen.

I'm damned bear feeling like Mr. MacGoo, even though I only need basic +1.50 reading glasses.

Anyhow, I hope you all were not up too late, watching the over/under on the Mayweather/Connor fight. I did roll over and check my ESPN app, but I know the house always w ins, so no surprise TKO in 10 rounds as heavy money was bet on the under at 9.5 rounds. Yep, people pay to watch and lose.

I miss the ABC WWof Sports when real boxing was on.

Back then heavyweights didn't match up against lighter weights. Can you imagine Ali taking on Ray Mancini. Ray was great but Ali was the Tyson of his day.

Bripper could probably feed us tons of stories.

B-, shared a bit of his write up on Hearns-Hagler. Man, I would to have loved to have been their back in the day, even if not ringside.

We have great peeps on this forum. Don't you forget that. Cheers ladies and gents! 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

*Sunday Funday*

Partagas Black Tubo >


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> That is exactly where I was going. I agree with you. I would not buy a box of these either. It's a good yard gar ( but it is missing something)....DE undercrown is on my short list along with the Norteno...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk





HTML:


[LEFT][/LEFT]

Oh the Norteno....now you're talking box worthy! However, they're not so easy on the back pocket! If, IF you are searching around for a decent smoke that is reliable and cost effective, I would suggest anything AJ or DE (in their lower tier smokes). By all means, there are many, many other cigars to be had in the $3-$5 range (budget smokes), but as far as the Who; you can't go wrong with the two names I've given. I buy a lot of "budget" smokes. I smoke a lot of "budget" smokes! As a matter of fact, all I buy is budget smokes. I am always looking for the best at the cheapest I can get'em. AJ, DE, AB, and Oliva are my go-to. Sorry guys, but I've got a ton of AF, MF, Boutiques, and other $10+ cigars sitting in my humis that I only smoke occasionally. I'll admit, I like cheap and good. I don't have a lot of extra money floating around for cigars and that has made me search out the best mid-level cigars. I love'm! Am I saying you should practice this approach? Hell no! If you have the means, reach for the top shelf. If not, there's nothing wrong with middle of the road. At the end of the day, the question to answer is: Am I satisfied? 
(Sorry, I got on my soap box:sb there. Seriously, never let anyone "tell" you what you should be smoking. "Smoke what you like, like what you smoke"; or change the whole f'n thing!):vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [LEFT][/LEFT]
> 
> Oh the Norteno....now you're talking box worthy! However, they're not so easy on the back pocket! If, IF you are searching around for a decent smoke that is reliable and cost effective, I would suggest anything AJ or DE (in their lower tier smokes). By all means, there are many, many other cigars to be had in the $3-$5 range (budget smokes), but as far as the Who; you can't go wrong with the two names I've given. I buy a lot of "budget" smokes. I smoke a lot of "budget" smokes! As a matter of fact, all I buy is budget smokes. I am always looking for the best at the cheapest I can get'em. AJ, DE, AB, and Oliva are my go-to. Sorry guys, but I've got a ton of AF, MF, Boutiques, and other $10+ cigars sitting in my humis that I only smoke occasionally. I'll admit, I like cheap and good. I don't have a lot of extra money floating around for cigars and that has made me search out the best mid-level cigars. I love'm! Am I saying you should practice this approach? Hell no! If you have the means, reach for the top shelf. If not, there's nothing wrong with middle of the road. At the end of the day, the question to answer is: Am I satisfied?
> (Sorry, I got on my soap box:sb there. Seriously, never let anyone "tell" you what you should be smoking. "Smoke what you like, like what you smoke"; or change the whole f'n thing!):vs_cool:


If I ever go on vacation, you can fill in for me. I think you are my brother from a different mother..... dead nutz on point (at least for me/your mileage may vary/ substantial and phenomenal fees may apply) !


----------



## WABOOM

All that talk about Diesel earlier, I had to grab one of these. Unlimited Maduro d.c (corona)


----------



## LeatherNeck

After my Diesel, I had to have another......not Diesel this time.
I went with a RP Platinum this time that was gifted to me. I gotta say, it's not a Diesel for sure, but it could be it's LONG LOST brother from another mother. Not as powerful (my any means), but not weak either. Now, I'm not a RP fan, but IF I had to choose, this would be the one for me. I didn't care for the edge, and really don't care for the flavors of this one, but you may disagree. 
Dollars to sence, this one is just not for me. Thanks to whomever sent it to me, I truly appreciate the experience.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rocky Patel Royale in robusto 
A Toro of this same line after 1.5 years of rest was better, super tasty. I'll let these rest more and smoke later. Nonetheless good smoke.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> After my Diesel, I had to have another......not Diesel this time.
> I went with a RP Platinum this time that was gifted to me. I gotta say, it's not a Diesel for sure, but it could be it's LONG LOST brother from another mother. Not as powerful (my any means), but not weak either. Now, I'm not a RP fan, but IF I had to choose, this would be the one for me. I didn't care for the edge, and really don't care for the flavors of this one, but you may disagree.
> Dollars to sence, this one is just not for me. Thanks to whomever sent it to me, I truly appreciate the experience.


Nice ashtray is it diy?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Nice ashtray is it diy?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes it is:wink2:


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## TreySC

Trying something new









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Well let's see. EP Carrillo La Historia for golf this morning, Papas Fritas while grilling dinner and tonight I was digging around and found a Diamond Crown Julius Caeser that a buddy on another forum sent me a long time ago.


----------



## WinningQuest

Just got these from a puff member.. Smoked the De Cuba last night


----------



## cammons

Went with a Kristoff Maduro









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gixene said:


> Second time having a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Dexluxe No. 1. I purchased a 5 pack on the 9th of August. Had one on the 12th of August. At the time I thought the tatste was enjoyable.
> 
> I decided to light up another one, 2.5 weeks later. Certainly a better flavor. I remember the first one left a weird sensation on my throat during the first half. Not sure what that is indicative of. However, this one did not do the same.
> 
> So, the flavor was better. Though the draw is somewhat unsatisfactory. I'm going to purchase both in a larger ring gauge in hopes that this changes


Like I said before, at least acclimating cigars to proper RH will improve draw flow. Moist tobacco swells and cuts off air flow. You really need to take notes when you get stuff and acclimate them based on assumed RH minimum time frames. Then you can at least have an honest opinion of what you smoke without draw, burn, bitter, hot as your points and problems.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying out a short fill MF I've had for a while. I was told it is 70% long filler and 30% short filler. Not bad for a $2.50 stick and decent burn. Lots of Pepper and spice, and some dark chocolate and coffee.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with my coffee today,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Time to get this week started.

Nathan the lot 23 has always been a favorite of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Nomad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Nomad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you win?


----------



## Champagne InHand

This morning I decided to break out an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. It's been quite awhile when the humidity has been decent enough to keep a 40 rH gauge cigar going.

I do like these but not a big fan of Monday mornings. This along with some Sun, warm water after a walk and Sweet tea have made it better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Did you win?


Hell you know what never even paid attention to that.... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JtAv8tor said:


> Time to get this week started.
> 
> Nathan the lot 23 has always been a favorite of mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of the coolest coffee cups that I've seen.


----------



## msmith1986

DPG Vegas Cubanas re-release. Bought a 10er for $58 after the shop owners came back from the show in July. Glad I did, but sad I didn't buy a box.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Laranja Reserva. Really hits the spot right now.


----------



## msmith1986

eliot said:


> Laranja Reserva. Really hits the spot right now.


The last one I had was pretty good. Always needs something strong on a Monday.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> Laranja Reserva. Really hits the spot right now.


Ha, just fired one up myself!


----------



## eliot

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha, just fired one up myself!
> View attachment 146689


Hell yeah! It's great with some coffee.


----------



## mrolland5500

Chick Magnet by Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Chick Magnet by Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like it's working,,,


----------



## msmith1986

Gilberto Oliva Reserva. Another new one I couldn't wait to try. 5er acclimating/resting only about a month and half. Fantastic cedar and spice, and progressing to add some light pepper too. I say it's more med, not the claimed med/full. The flavor at a month or 2 is most likely an indication of a great stick with some rest.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Doesn't look like it's working,,,


Hell because you have taken all of them old fart and his them up in the mountains with you

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

2000.. For the drive home.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores Capa Habano....


----------



## droy1958

ToastEffect said:


> This was one of my favorite's, I wish you could still get them. Know of anything that is similar?


No I don't, but wouldn't have a problem with buying more of them for a dollar a stick or whatever the sale price was. It may have been a dollar for a fiver of them....


----------



## Fusion

A Padilla Batch 7 today


----------



## czartann

Got my AVO cigars replaced. Now smoking them 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LADC EE. I'm on the fence with this one. I only had this one and it's hard to to talk a gar down when you know the name is solid. That said, in the name of fairness, this one just did not do it for me. It's from 1/17 and has been sitting in the same box as the rest of my "top" smokes (because of the name since I've never had one before), but I had numerous issues tonight with this one. I know nothing of the blend and am only giving remarks on a single experience, (so take it as you will) but I probably won't be in any hury to have another one. Anyway, thanks to whomever sent it to me. Great gesture, just not for me.:wink2:
Just curious, who else has had them before? What was your experience like? (Maybe mine was a dud, IDK)


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> LADC EE. I'm on the fence with this one. I only had this one and it's hard to to talk a gar down when you know the name is solid. That said, in the name of fairness, this one just did not do it for me. It's from 1/17 and has been sitting in the same box as the rest of my "top" smokes (because of the name since I've never had one before), but I had numerous issues tonight with this one. I know nothing of the blend and am only giving remarks on a single experience, (so take it as you will) but I probably won't be in any hury to have another one. Anyway, thanks to whomever sent it to me. Great gesture, just not for me.:wink2:
> Just curious, who else has had them before? What was your experience like? (Maybe mine was a dud, IDK)


I had the No.4 (Churchill) and I got bored with it pretty quick. It would've been fine in traffic and not paying attention, but I was sitting around for 2 hours analyzing it. Roll was a little loose and burned like a plane crash in the mountains. 
I also had the No.55. Not as boring, but better construction. Not for me.
The Mi Amor robusto is much better IMO.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> A Padilla Batch 7 today


i hymned and hawed when CP had them on special. How are they?


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> i hymned and hawed when CP had them on special. How are they?


Wish i had bought more, i like them, been looking at a box, box price is close to the CP special 5er price


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva O Torpedo. It milks me how long that Cameroon wrapped cigars need to age so they aren't $hit. This isn't in that $hit stage but it needs a few more years. 








I guess this is where the AF Hemingway and Nub cigars do better.

I like that RoMa Craft use the Cammie as binder or filler. It's just not a great wrapper. Same thoughts on Sumatran tobacco.

Perhaps I'm bending more every day to Habanos and as it cools Maduro/Oscuro cigars.

I'll still find time for rosado and Connies. I really enjoy the light touch even in cooler weather. Mornings especially.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks Mario.


----------



## scott1256ca

RP Edge Corojo. FYI, I removed the band and put it back higher for the pic.


----------



## TheDesire

First Joya de Nicaragua from my grab bag.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LeatherNeck said:


> LADC EE. I'm on the fence with this one. I only had this one and it's hard to to talk a gar down when you know the name is solid. That said, in the name of fairness, this one just did not do it for me. It's from 1/17 and has been sitting in the same box as the rest of my "top" smokes (because of the name since I've never had one before), but I had numerous issues tonight with this one. I know nothing of the blend and am only giving remarks on a single experience, (so take it as you will) but I probably won't be in any hury to have another one. Anyway, thanks to whomever sent it to me. Great gesture, just not for me.:wink2:
> 
> Just curious, who else has had them before? What was your experience like? (Maybe mine was a dud, IDK)


I'm not that crazy about them either
And yes it was from me, as was the Platinum yesterday
Let me know when I send you a stick you enjoy, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

In Atlanta this week for company meetings and smoking an LFD Double Ligero outside the hotel bar.

Last night was a Camacho Corojo dated 11-2013 compliments of @OneStrangeOne


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Achilles tonight - great stick !


----------



## cammons

H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

First day of my last semester is over! Winding down with a Cu-avana Pvnisher. My lips are on fire!


----------



## jc389

Always like these


----------



## Three Lions

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles. This one was ROTT and in perfect smoking condition. Bought it from Cigar Place (first purchase from them). Got 2x10 pack for $3.86 a stick. They're all sold out now otherwise I would have ordered more. They arrived sealed but with no humidification. I took a few and put them in a ziplock with a hygrometer. Ambient in the room was 67%. Over a few hours the bag dropped to 61%. That tells me something.

Truly an amazing stick. Everything you could want in a Corona. While not the same as a Cuban I like them for some of the same reasons. A little sweeter but some of the same characteristics. Exceptional. And incredible value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo Classic and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not that crazy about them either
> And yes it was from me, as was the Platinum yesterday
> Let me know when I send you a stick you enjoy, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:surprise:Hope I didn't offend you with my remarks about either stick. I was trying to be honest about my experience but also respectful because I knew they were gifted to me.
I will say though, that Platinum was by far the best RP I've yet to have. Towards the end, the vitamin N really ramped up and got my attention. The flavors improved in the second half as well. I'm sure I have smoked and enjoyed many of the sticks that you sent me. I may not have commented about them though. I do really appreciate you sending me what you did so please don't think otherwise!


----------



## mrolland5500

Pumpkin pie Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Thanks Mario.


Anytime bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Thanks Mario.


How is it Brother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

#HellYeah Pumpkin Pie Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah Pumpkin Pie Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pie!!! #hellyeah indeed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LeatherNeck said:


> :surprise:Hope I didn't offend you with my remarks about either stick. I was trying to be honest about my experience but also respectful because I knew they were gifted to me.
> 
> I will say though, that Platinum was by far the best RP I've yet to have. Towards the end, the vitamin N really ramped up and got my attention. The flavors improved in the second half as well. I'm sure I have smoked and enjoyed many of the sticks that you sent me. I may not have commented about them though. I do really appreciate you sending me what you did so please don't think otherwise!


Ha ha not offended at all William, just joking around with you
It's all about trying different things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> How is it Brother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was great all the way down to the nub. Just a great smooth smoke. I wished it was a longer smoke.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> It was great all the way down to the nub. Just a great smooth smoke. I wished it was a longer smoke.


Indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ha ha not offended at all William, just joking around with you
> It's all about trying different things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good! I do like to try new cigars in hopes of find one I really like. Sometimes they just don't pan out for me some times they do. (just realized that that was the most "DUH!" answer.) Let me just say thanks for the selection you sent me and leave it at that because I'm obviously Cpt. Obvious this morning. :der:


----------



## Rondo

Warped Flor del Valle
Xmas gift from @curmudgeonista
A very creamy, complex spice bomb. Thanks, Jack. :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Thanks @blackrabbit for this, nice smoke


----------



## msmith1986

AB AC. Loading up while running errands in the rain.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lot 23 connie on the highway. Still humid and raining here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@OneStrangeOne Hey bud if this aint you as a kid I'll be a sumbitch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

My own roll. 








It's really good
Mexican San Andreas Wrapper


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ashton ESG 20 year salute (churchill).


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> My own roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good
> Mexican San Andreas Wrapper


It looks good!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> @OneStrangeOne Hey bud if this aint you as a kid I'll be a sumbitch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL, that's actually my older brother Dave @Ranger0282


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat pudgy Wolfman with a cup of Kona of course!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat pudgy Wolfman with a cup of Kona of course!
> View attachment 146929


Damn, now I need to get a cup of coffee....thanks @OneStrangeOne ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Kings Conquest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, that's actually my older brother Dave @Ranger0282


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, that's actually my older brother Dave @Ranger0282


Glad to see you feeling better bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

El Cobre. It's early on in the burn and this is my 1st, but I think I've found a new friend. Thanks @Rondo for selling these to me, I should have bought more!


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Serie R, always good


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat pudgy Wolfman with a cup of Kona of course!
> View attachment 146929


Does that have a shaggy foot? I've never seen a Tat with a shag foot b4. Then again, I'm not in the Tatuaje club and don't get the newsletters, so what do I know!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I think it's considered an open foot or maybe a naked foot. It's kinda a PIA but once you get it lit and past the funkiness it's a great smoke


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> Afternoon Serie R, always good


I too love LGC serie R. I'm very low and need to find a deal somewhere so I can restock. What sucks is the wife told me today not to spend ANY money. Apparently that means my allowance is indefinitely on hold. What is it that the govt. calls it, a sequester? :crying:


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think it's considered an open foot or maybe a naked foot. It's kinda a PIA but once you get it lit and past the funkiness it's a great smoke


Gotcha. So it's purely for show, is what you're saying. Or is it to show how much the wrapper adds to the overall flavor of the stick?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Gotcha. So it's purely for show, is what you're saying. Or is it to show how much the wrapper adds to the overall flavor of the stick?


My understanding is that with a shaggy foot it gives you a chance to taste the wrapper on its own, this is the binder and filler by itself, but yes it does highlight how much flavor comes from the wrapper, it's a HUGE difference.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> My understanding is that with a shaggy foot it gives you a chance to taste the wrapper on its own, this is the binder and filler by itself, but yes it does highlight how much flavor comes from the wrapper, it's a HUGE difference.


I guess that's what I was trying to say. By burning the binder/filler b4 the wrapper gives you an idea of how much the wrapper brinfs to the table. Listen, I know what I was trying to say. Lol


----------



## msmith1986

Realizing I'm into my last box is saddening. SLR hasn't made coronas for some time now, and I can't seem to find any old stock. The new SLRs with the new band design and bigger RG aren't quite as good as these. Or I'll buy a box of robusto and wait 3 years or more to see.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

K222 or is that just the temperature here?


----------



## oldmantex

Wanted to try something mild, wasn't that impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Realizing I'm into my last box is saddening. SLR hasn't made coronas for some time now, and I can't seem to find any old stock. The new SLRs with the new band design and bigger RG aren't quite as good as these. Or I'll buy a box of robusto and wait 3 years or more to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've had my eye on the Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde Maduros........ They look like they might be tasty?? But I agree the new "big band" definitely need some nap time.....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> I've had my eye on the Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde Maduros........ They look like they might be tasty?? But I agree the new "big band" definitely need some nap time.....


I have some of the Rothschild and Titan maduros. 6 months rest is the minimum, from what I wrote in my notes. A few are 8 months now and they're pretty good. 
I lost track of years on my SLR coronas and Gispert box pressed coronas. I've probably had them at least 4 years. If I smoked more cigars back then, they would've been gone a long time ago.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

oldmantex said:


> Wanted to try something mild, wasn't that impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some of those RR's in corona size. With some rest they're a decent mild smoke. I notice mostly cedar and light spice in the ones I've smoked so far. Not very impressive, but not the worst either. I think I paid $2-$3/stick for mine, so they're good for the yard, handouts, and quick smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I was given this by a friend as long as I finish it in front of him. Not a bad deal.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Guuuud









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Decent little quick stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Le Caréme. 
IMO, overhyped and overpriced.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> My first Le Caréme.
> IMO, overhyped and overpriced.
> 
> View attachment 146969


I agree on the over priced, but i thoroughly enjoyed the one i smoked. Kinda one dimensional but i enjoyed the sweetness of it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

msmith1986 said:


> I have some of those RR's in corona size. With some rest they're a decent mild smoke. I notice mostly cedar and light spice in the ones I've smoked so far. Not very impressive, but not the worst either. I think I paid $2-$3/stick for mine, so they're good for the yard, handouts, and quick smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I grabbed mine at the B&M so I wasn't lucky enough to get it for that cheap. I'm finding that my palette is kind of picky with mild smokes and more forgiving with mediums, especially maduros.


----------



## GOT14U

Trying a Apple Pie by EZ...starting off GoooooooD
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat pudgy Wolfman with a cup of Kona of course!
> 
> View attachment 146929


Nice. Don't see many of them shaggy footed tats. Looks like a fantastic smoke.


----------



## csk415

Finally smoking the last White label @Humphrey's Ghost sent me. Thanks for sharing a great smoke Mark.


----------



## Mike2147

Last one of the day.
















Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Blind grab out of the humi. Gonna get interrupted all day....RP anniversary and AK47 coffee to start the day. I think la Perla and Peets is next...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father La Bayou and a cup of Guatemala Antigua today,


----------



## Semper Noctem

Hickorynut said:


> Blind grab out of the humi. Gonna get interrupted all day....RP anniversary and AK47 coffee to start the day. I think la Perla and Peets is next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I love the AK47. I've tried them all and I think that is the most well balanced of the bunch. Blackbeard's Delight was a close second.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> My Father La Bayou and a cup of Guatemala Antigua today,
> View attachment 147009


Winner!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

UC corona this morning....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

A 2 for one smoke... 
My first opus x. 
Reason one is for @bobbya08 since yesterday was his birthday and he gave this smoke to me. 
And second as a celebratory smoke after getting a job offer today (still depending on background check and drug test, which I'm sure will be fine) ... So yay for me, and thanks again for sharing Bobby. Hope your birthday even at work was a good one. 









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> A 2 for one smoke...
> My first opus x.
> Reason one is for @bobbya08 since yesterday was his birthday and he gave this smoke to me.
> And second as a celebratory smoke after getting a job offer today (still depending on background check and drug test, which I'm sure will be fine) ... So yay for me, and thanks again for sharing Bobby. Hope your birthday even at work was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Awesomeness bro. Was it the manufacturing job you were talking about a few weeks ago?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first first of these, nice, not sure if they are $13 nice though


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Awesomeness bro. Was it the manufacturing job you were talking about a few weeks ago?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No it's as a satellite installer tech. However I'm still going after that and one other job that i believe would be better for me in the long run. I just have to get out of where I am now. And now I can. It's a good day.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Primo Del Rey Toro. B&M chicks freebie of the week. I never bothered trying them before because of the look-alike Monte bands they had. It's decent, but boring strength and weak flavors. I will go out on a limb and say it's probably a Don Diego. I'm sure it's pretty common of Altadis to do a bunch the same and band for different brands of theirs. So this stick is not my style and not needed in my inventory even for a cheapo.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This was in a surprise pack from SBC :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Loving the first RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity from my 3rd box of these cigars. One of my "Go To" cigars. Of course I've never had a bad Intemperance or RoMa Craft cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Another good smoke. Great size. Need to explore more smaller RG sticks. This is one is outstanding @mrolland5500.


----------



## oldmantex

I've been dying to try these on my hunt for a good mild smoke. Really enjoyed to the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alrightdriver said:


> No it's as a satellite installer tech. However I'm still going after that and one other job that i believe would be better for me in the long run. I just have to get out of where I am now. And now I can. It's a good day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Congratulations Nick!
Way to go Bro, Good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Congratulations Nick!
> Way to go Bro, Good job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

CAO Flathead. This one has improved a lot now that it's had some rest!


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Another good smoke. Great size. Need to explore more smaller RG sticks. This is one is outstanding @mrolland5500.


Glad you are enjoying that brother.....#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

csk415 said:


> Another good smoke. Great size. Need to explore more smaller RG sticks. This is one is outstanding @mrolland5500.


I love almost everything in that 42-46rg size.

In the cold of Winter, I'll even go to 40rg on short sticks to limit the time I'm in the freezing weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

oldmantex said:


> I've been dying to try these on my hunt for a good mild smoke. Really enjoyed to the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would give the Roma Craft Intemperance line with Connie wrapper a try.

They are my go to stick for a mild but good smoke. Easy to smoke with just ice water or a pilsner or Lager type beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Champagne InHand said:


> I would give the Roma Craft Intemperance line with Connie wrapper a try.
> 
> They are my go to stick for a mild but good smoke. Easy to smoke with just ice water or a pilsner or Lager type beer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll put that on my list to try.


----------



## Kimsteve58

This is from a store about
An hour from here. Owned by Cuban, rolled right in the store, so I don't consider it a Cuban cigar. Delete it thoughts are otherwise! My smoke of the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimsteve58

Kimsteve58 said:


> This is from a store about
> An hour from here. Owned by Cuban, rolled right in the store, so I don't consider it a Cuban cigar. Delete it thoughts are otherwise! My smoke of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And excuse the typos! Sheesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kimsteve58 said:


> This is from a store about
> An hour from here. Owned by Cuban, rolled right in the store, so I don't consider it a Cuban cigar. Delete it thoughts are otherwise! My smoke of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it isnt.


----------



## TCstr8

UF-13









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Tempus Natural.


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> A 2 for one smoke...
> My first opus x.
> Reason one is for @bobbya08 since yesterday was his birthday and he gave this smoke to me.
> And second as a celebratory smoke after getting a job offer today (still depending on background check and drug test, which I'm sure will be fine) ... So yay for me, and thanks again for sharing Bobby. Hope your birthday even at work was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Congrats brother well deserved I'm putting one of my best in the air for this occasions!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> A 2 for one smoke...
> My first opus x.
> Reason one is for @bobbya08 since yesterday was his birthday and he gave this smoke to me.
> And second as a celebratory smoke after getting a job offer today (still depending on background check and drug test, which I'm sure will be fine) ... So yay for me, and thanks again for sharing Bobby. Hope your birthday even at work was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice! Congrats bro! So, did the opus live up to your expectations? I have yet to try one myself. Good luck on the new adventure!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah


JtAv8tor said:


> Drive home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Tabak










*Not really a fan for this stick. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

czartann said:


> Tabak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not really a fan for this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you may need a fan after that stick :grin2:......but you can't know what you like until you have had what you don't... :wink2::wink2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

@Alrightdriver congrats on the new job, Brother.


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Nice! Congrats bro! So, did the opus live up to your expectations? I have yet to try one myself. Good luck on the new adventure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The opus was good I enjoyed it a lot. I do think the price tag is a touch inflated though.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

perdomo champagne and smirnoff ICE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

8-5-8 for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> A 2 for one smoke...
> My first opus x.
> Reason one is for @bobbya08 since yesterday was his birthday and he gave this smoke to me.
> And second as a celebratory smoke after getting a job offer today (still depending on background check and drug test, which I'm sure will be fine) ... So yay for me, and thanks again for sharing Bobby. Hope your birthday even at work was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dusk is setting in. Padilla 1948. Love these very inexpensive sticks.

With both Guinness and a glass of Sancerre (Sauvignon Blanc) left over from dinner if Moo Shu styled pork tacos. 









Hot Tub living. Not necessarily by choice but it's not so bad. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> 8-5-8 for the ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm with ya brother.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Dusk is setting in. Padilla 1948. Love these very inexpensive sticks.
> 
> With both Guinness and a glass of Sancerre (Sauvignon Blanc) left over from dinner if Moo Shu styled pork tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Tub living. Not necessarily by choice but it's not so bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. Have you tried any other cheap Padillas and if so how do they compare to the 1948s?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> I'm with ya brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I wish I would've grabbed a maduro on my way out of the house this morning. Both are always good though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoyo from our esteemed brother @WNYTony.... thanks my friend very enjoyable cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

An oldy tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Torpedo. These are at the 2-year mark, and it's amazing how much they have changed. Pepper it has died down greatly. Sweetness has come up quite a bit. I liked them before, but now they're even better. They seem to have gotten a lot more complex for me.


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a very enjoyable smoke. I nubbed it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@SoCal Gunner this stick is smoking like perfection. Thanks again.


----------



## Nightmarehour182

This the unholy cocktail @JtAv8tor?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nightmarehour182 said:


> This the unholy cocktail @JtAv8tor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where are my Diesel experts @Kidvegas ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182

JtAv8tor said:


> Where are my Diesel experts @Kidvegas ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The other side of the band









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Where are my Diesel experts @Kidvegas ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol.. looks to me like the Unlimited Maduro! The lighter band color is different from the red on the Habano. Both good smokes but IMO the habano is the better smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nightmarehour182 said:


> The other side of the band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

What they said^^^


----------



## Nightmarehour182

Kidvegas said:


> Lol.. looks to me like the Unlimited Maduro! The lighter band color is different from the red on the Habano. Both good smokes but IMO the habano is the better smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree I Had the red band Habano a week ago and much prefer it. This one seems like it should be a natural and the Habano should be maduro just going by common flavor profiles.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

This maduro version is also less complex to my palate. I got a dry cocoa powder at the start then halfway it changed to a peppery woody leather. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nightmarehour182 said:


> This maduro version is also less complex to my palate. I got a dry cocoa powder at the start then halfway it changed to a peppery woody leather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Btw, we have the same rings!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nightmarehour182 said:


> This the unholy cocktail @JtAv8tor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The UHC is a size/shape 5x54 Belicoso, typically when I refer to the UNC it's the original Diesel. The band on that one makes me think it's the unlimited


----------



## Nightmarehour182

WABOOM said:


> Btw, we have the same rings!


That's awesome! Great minds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Too hot, couldn't light up... still 102 F at 8 PM! Living through you guys.


----------



## Nightmarehour182

OneStrangeOne said:


> The UHC is a size/shape 5x54 Belicoso, typically when I refer to the UNC it's the original Diesel. The band on that one makes me think it's the unlimited


I think you are right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Garagiste


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 147121
> 
> Illusione Garagiste


Never seen that blend!


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Too hot, couldn't light up... still 102 F at 8 PM! Living through you guys.


Damn. I always thought CA stayed in the 80's.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Damn. I always thought CA stayed in the 80's.


Not inland....the coast does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> Never seen that blend!


I'm about halfway thru now, it a lot more spice and pepper than I was expecting from an Illusione.


----------



## WNYTony

Henry Clay Tattoo for golf tonight. Was less than excited about this one. Then a Padron '64 Exclusivo while doing the fantasy draft with the boys !


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nightmarehour182 said:


> That's awesome! Great minds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are those rings Tungsten or Nickel? They look nice. I'm not much of a ring guy. Hospital work had you hand washing just so much, then gloving..

I worked with a lot in jewelry. I've seen many cool metals they just never used before. Palladium, Tungsten are very popular, but can't be sized...

I have my dad's old wedding band. Every now and again I put it on the pinky.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Four Kicks @WNYTony Thanks, very nice.


----------



## Westside Threat

Archetype Dreamstate Churchill










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Never seen that blend!


I got one from my buddy a few months ago. Haven't smoked it yet. I noticed JR usually has them in stock.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> Archetype Dreamstate Churchill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've seen those around town, but never grabbed one because I always thought it was some gimmicky thing because Ventura isn't known for very good cigars. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe Davidoff is making this one. Curious. How are they?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I was reading a thread a while back about drink pairings and saw that a few of you guys suggested Not Your Father's Root Beer. I finally got around to picking up a six pack yesterday and now I'm drinking it with an FdO maduro. Sound advice indeed!


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo petit and Peets before the first meeting today. With free light show......bonus









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Are those rings Tungsten or Nickel? They look nice. I'm not much of a ring guy. Hospital work had you hand washing just so much, then gloving..
> 
> I worked with a lot in jewelry. I've seen many cool metals they just never used before. Palladium, Tungsten are very popular, but can't be sized...
> 
> I have my dad's old wedding band. Every now and again I put it on the pinky.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tungsten Carbide


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Randy956

My own:


----------



## czartann

Relaxing with a stick of Padron 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I know its not Tuesday but


----------



## czartann

Fusion said:


> I know its not Tuesday but


Are we limited to smoke on Tuesday only? =)


----------



## Fusion

czartann said:


> Are we limited to smoke on Tuesday only? =)


Ah no, just saying we have a Tatajue Tuesday thread and im smoking one on Thursday


----------



## msmith1986

East India Havana nonsense ruined my afternoon. A guy at the lounge gave me this a year or more ago and told me this would change my opinion of Pukurkha. This was immediately after I told him I would give him $10 if he could pick one of their sticks out of the humidor and tell me where it was made, what tobacco, and/or who actually made it. He couldn't.

Anyway, I like ridiculously strong cigars. This one is ridiculously strong.....of chemical aftertaste and capsaicin. I'm not sure if the tobacco is aged while spraying it with Sabre Red pepper spray or what, but this thing actually gave me heart burn while trying to smoke it. I got to the band within 15-20 minutes and couldn't figure out if the thing was epoxied on, so I threw the dadgum thing out the window. I FEEL STRONGER ABOUT THIS THING THAN DINO @UBC03 DOES ABOUT ISLA DEL SOL.
I am currently chomping on a big ole chaw of cannon ball plug while smoking a cigarette to try to rid the flavor. God help my taste buds today. I will never knowingly abuse them again.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Ah no, just saying we have a Tatajue Tuesday thread and im smoking one on Thursday


It's Tuesday somewhere..... maybe.......hell who cares.....it's a Tat! :grin2:


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> East India Havana nonsense ruined my afternoon. A guy at the lounge gave me this a year or more ago and told me this would change my opinion of Pukurkha. This was immediately after I told him I would give him $10 if he could pick one of their sticks out of the humidor and tell me where it was made, what tobacco, and/or who actually made it. He couldn't.
> 
> Anyway, I like ridiculously strong cigars. This one is ridiculously strong.....of chemical aftertaste and capsaicin. I'm not sure if the tobacco is aged while spraying it with Sabre Red pepper spray or what, but this thing actually gave me heart burn while trying to smoke it. I got to the band within 15-20 minutes and couldn't figure out if the thing was epoxied on, so I threw the dadgum thing out the window. I FEEL STRONGER ABOUT THIS THING THAN DINO @UBC03 DOES ABOUT ISLA DEL SOL.
> I am currently chomping on a big ole chaw of cannon ball plug while smoking a cigarette to try to rid the flavor. God help my taste buds today. I will never knowingly abuse them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Don't know why, but this amused me for the day  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Don't know why, but this amused me for the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Due to rules, I reserved my true feelings/opinions for elsewhere.....
I realize often that a big part of my life involves defying warning labels just for fun or science. But this is the first time a cigar has induced acid reflux (which I never get) and an increasing feeling of wanting to vomit.
I would rather smoke Dino's pineapple gas station cigars from WV.
I still feel queezy and agitated from it. A feeling of disgust and disappointment I have never felt before. *Rambling rant over.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

A gift from @Humphrey's Ghost .









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> East India Havana nonsense ruined my afternoon. A guy at the lounge gave me this a year or more ago and told me this would change my opinion of Pukurkha. This was immediately after I told him I would give him $10 if he could pick one of their sticks out of the humidor and tell me where it was made, what tobacco, and/or who actually made it. He couldn't.
> 
> Anyway, I like ridiculously strong cigars. This one is ridiculously strong.....of chemical aftertaste and capsaicin. I'm not sure if the tobacco is aged while spraying it with Sabre Red pepper spray or what, but this thing actually gave me heart burn while trying to smoke it. I got to the band within 15-20 minutes and couldn't figure out if the thing was epoxied on, so I threw the dadgum thing out the window. I FEEL STRONGER ABOUT THIS THING THAN DINO @UBC03 DOES ABOUT ISLA DEL SOL.
> I am currently chomping on a big ole chaw of cannon ball plug while smoking a cigarette to try to rid the flavor. God help my taste buds today. I will never knowingly abuse them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Do you regret getting this tat?


----------



## Nightmarehour182

msmith1986 said:


> East India Havana nonsense ruined my afternoon. A guy at the lounge gave me this a year or more ago and told me this would change my opinion of Pukurkha. This was immediately after I told him I would give him $10 if he could pick one of their sticks out of the humidor and tell me where it was made, what tobacco, and/or who actually made it. He couldn't.
> 
> Anyway, I like ridiculously strong cigars. This one is ridiculously strong.....of chemical aftertaste and capsaicin. I'm not sure if the tobacco is aged while spraying it with Sabre Red pepper spray or what, but this thing actually gave me heart burn while trying to smoke it. I got to the band within 15-20 minutes and couldn't figure out if the thing was epoxied on, so I threw the dadgum thing out the window. I FEEL STRONGER ABOUT THIS THING THAN DINO @UBC03 DOES ABOUT ISLA DEL SOL.
> I am currently chomping on a big ole chaw of cannon ball plug while smoking a cigarette to try to rid the flavor. God help my taste buds today. I will never knowingly abuse them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Never could do cannonball plug too bitter for me. I do like the Levi Garrett plug though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Never could do cannonball plug too bitter for me. I do like the Levi Garrett plug though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They were out of LG last time I stopped. CB doesn't seem bitter to me at least.


WABOOM said:


> Do you regret getting this tat?


I don't have any tats. Nice try though, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

DPG - Serie JJ Maduro

Pretty good - but needs more rest.


----------



## n0tja_actual

First Nub Cafe. I'm sad to say, as much as I love the Nub line and how much I wanted to like it, I was disappointed....

Phot uploading is not working right now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

msmith1986 said:


> They were out of LG last time I stopped. CB doesn't seem bitter to me at least.I don't have any tats. Nice try though, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I didn't care for days o work either.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

msmith1986 said:


> I've seen those around town, but never grabbed one because I always thought it was some gimmicky thing because Ventura isn't known for very good cigars. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe Davidoff is making this one. Curious. How are they?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Depending on the cigar (there are five Archetypes) there are a few different groups making them. I own three, this was my first to try (got them off CA).

Honestly, wasn't bad. It started off really, really light. It took awhile to get going and it had a sweet spot but most of the flavor came after the half way point which I attribute to the size.


----------



## Randy956

My own. Ecuadorian ligero wrapper


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three year old V with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been a while since I had one of these


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dig out the box of UC Grand Toro. Such a good Maduro, but I like them infrequently which only makes them better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Do you regret getting this tat?


Bwahahahahaha:vs_laugh:!!!!!!!


----------



## scott1256ca

I noticed something with this today. It isn't great for walking the dog (not bad, just not great), but when I got back home and smoked the last 1/2 or so sitting down in the back yard, it became a pretty enjoyable smoke. I expected it to improve when I settled down, but I was surprised how much it improved. I may have to go revisit a few cigars that I have only smoked while walking the dog.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

it's hot but I smoke when I can. One of my favorite sticks.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> it's hot but I smoke when I can. One of my favorite sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I almost forgot about those. They are the bomb.


----------



## msmith1986

Criollo for the ride home. Pretty mild start, but progressing nicely.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Randy956 said:


> My own. Ecuadorian ligero wrapper


That is a damn fine looking smoke. I'd buy it.


----------



## MrCrowley39

The cooler weather has arrived far earlier than I would like as an outdoor puffer. Trying this houseblend shaggy foot perfecto from a localish B&M. Going decent with the craftbeer as well.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

ashton classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm. Good one there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Mmmm. Good one there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sure is bro. Perfect in every way burn, construction and, flavor ! One of my favorite Fuentes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@UBC03


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> @UBC03


I count 3 feet shots here! Dang fine work bro...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rbg


----------



## lex61

Randy956 said:


> My own. Ecuadorian ligero wrapper


That's a great looking cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> I count 3 feet shots here! Dang fine work bro...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate to step on your TOES brother, but there's actually 4 FEET in this shot.:vs_laugh:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Needed a smoke that could stand up to the day I had. This Diesel fit the bill.


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> I count 3 feet shots here! Dang fine work bro...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Wait, one more showed up.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Wait, one more showed up.


Hahaha......lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Hate to step on your TOES brother, but there's actually 4 FEET in this shot.:vs_laugh:


Yep on closer inspection....you sir are correct! Dino will love this....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Wait, one more showed up.


THAT'S 6 FEET, TOES, LITTLE PIGGIES IN ONE SHOT! Suuueeeweeeeetttt!:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> I count 3 feet shots here! Dang fine work bro...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(Insert profanity based rant here)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> (Insert profanity based rant here)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wish I could "Like" this comment 1000 times!


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Wait, one more showed up.












Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> (Insert profanity based rant here)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Check your forum pm. Not tapa.


----------



## WNYTony

Well, it was a El Gueguense Corona when I lit it up


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Coyolar,


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Signet robusto. Don't know much about this, a friend offered it up. He bought it to round out an order. Not complex, medium, but pretty good.


----------



## TreySC

Win 2 for my son tonight and a LA barba one and only









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Flor de Selva never disappoints me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Playing it safe this morning. Oliva G and some jarabacoa. ..Happy Friday y'all









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Domaine and Sumatra,


----------



## FLsmoker

I really like this cigar!!


----------



## StillPuffin

FLsmoker said:


> I really like this cigar!!


Those are great. Box buy worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Davidoff Art for this fine Friday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

While dog walking I finished a RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. 

Crisp morning here. I was able to further break in my boots. 

Very enjoyable walk and cigar. Loving it. 

Happy and Safe Labor Day weekend to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

FLsmoker said:


> I really like this cigar!!





StillPuffin said:


> Those are great. Box buy worthy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit........I am going to have to get some, I keep seeing them........they do look phenomenal....


----------



## FLsmoker

Hickorynut said:


> Dammit........I am going to have to get some, I keep seeing them........they do look phenomenal....


I bought 3 to try them... I'm gonna get a box next time I make it to Neptune


----------



## msmith1986

FLsmoker said:


> I really like this cigar!!


Those never disappoint. Love em.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

These are delicious









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stopped by the shop today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> These are delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There's another one for everyone to try to google, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> There's another one for everyone to try to google, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dapper Dan Man......nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> There's another one for everyone to try to google, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yup, on my way to google now.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mario turned me on to these a few months ago and I'm just now trying one. Pretty good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Mario turned me on to these a few months ago and I'm just now trying one. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> And......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The flavor and strength is remarkably similar to the Romeo Añejo, and very similar but not as strong as the JdN Antaño. All great sticks for the price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

On a 48 hour shift so no cigars until it's over. I'm enjoying some plug.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nightmarehour182 said:


> On a 48 hour shift so no cigars until it's over. I'm enjoying some plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any naps allowed during this 48 hour shift?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Any naps allowed during this 48 hour shift?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


@ Nightmarehour182 Naps.....that is funny..... no offense msmith....Nightmare will get it...:grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> @ Nightmarehour182 Naps.....that is funny..... no offense msmith....Nightmare will get it...:grin2:


I just stopped for lunch. I feel like taking a nap right now. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I just stopped for lunch. I feel like taking a nap right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


actually, he's a medic......they just stand around while we put out the fires and bring them hurt people.....so he may...... @Nightmarehour182 :vs_laugh::vs_whistle:


----------



## Nightmarehour182

msmith1986 said:


> Any naps allowed during this 48 hour shift?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Haha there are usually no naps and even when there is a lull you can't nap for being gunshy of the tones going off again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Haha there are usually no naps and even when there is a lull you can't nap for being gunshy of the tones going off again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Which is why I shy away from 'dem expensive sticks. Never know when you are gonna have to lay it down and not see it for hours or days.....:wink2:


----------



## Nightmarehour182

Hickorynut said:


> actually, he's a medic......they just stand around while we put out the fires and bring them hurt people.....so he may...... @Nightmarehour182 :vs_laugh::vs_whistle:


Haha. I'm private service so it's transfer city with 911s in between.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

Hickorynut said:


> Which is why I shy away from 'dem expensive sticks. Never know when you are gonna have to lay it down and not see it for hours or days.....:wink2:


Where are you from?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From the great State of Georgia. Northeast by the SC line. Go Dawgs!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fuente Friday mid-day stick









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Much better after 2 months in my humi than it was ROTT, still not sure I want it in my regular rotation.


----------



## msmith1986

Thig said:


> Much better after 2 months in my humi than it was ROTT, still not sure I want it in my regular rotation.


Those really shine between 1-4 years. After that the flavor weakens and fades away. I hand out the maduro and connie robusto to friends a lot. They're tried and true in my little circle.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

Oktoberfest from 2015:


----------



## TCstr8

@ Casa Fuente w/ @ebnash

These store exclusives are the real deal. Glad you all gave me solid advice









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

#weekend









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

LFD La Nox

Starting the weekend right.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fable Friday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> These are delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You ain't lying.


----------



## FTB.Melanie

La Palina for the win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> @ Casa Fuente w/ @ebnash
> 
> These store exclusives are the real deal. Glad you all gave me solid advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


He's a cool cat to sit with while enjoying a cigar with. Have fun guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Well, this won't last long. Flavor is there, but the huge wrapper crack from the cap to under the band is making the draw airy.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Fired up another busted up no.9. Three of the five have cracked up wrappers. Everything else in the drawer has been fine. Still a good smoke, but damn, for the price. Come on.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Well the weather officially sucks, but at least I still got good smokes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Champagne InHand said:


> He's a cool cat to sit with while enjoying a cigar with. Have fun guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, he said the same thing about you Dave.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

AF Short Story for Fuente Friday and a NYF Root Beer to end a crazy first week of classes.


----------



## Thig

JC The Cuban Roller and my homemade Muscadine wine.


----------



## Hickorynut

Thig said:


> JC The Cuban Roller and my homemade Muscadine wine.


Love muscadine wine...have a rack full of it from different wineries......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Vault,


----------



## Thig

Hickorynut said:


> Love muscadine wine...have a rack full of it from different wineries......


I bottled 56 bottles last weekend so I am set for a while.


----------



## GOT14U

First one from the box I got from @ebnash ....smoof as hell!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> First one from the box I got from @ebnash ....smoof as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An evening with one of those is a good evening!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> An evening with one of those is a good evening!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Honestly it's probably in my top 10.....and that's not the alkkie talking either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Honestly it's probably in my top 10.....and that's not the alkkie talking either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't disagree.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> I can't disagree.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Dat Ash is what these new kids would call sexy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Dat Ash is what these new kids would call sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby got back...!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene

Today I was able to experience an aged cigar for the first time. Thank you @huffer33! Both had a very different experience. Both more smooth than their 'ROTT' counterparts. The Black Pearl has the most noticeable impact. The Black Pearl started with a milk chocolate taste. The middle had the taste of coffee followed by a creamy taste towards the end. The Vegas 5 was a excellent as well. Same flavor of a 'ROTT' Vegas 5 which is already smooth in my opinion, more smooth of course.

What I found interesting is that both cigars could be smoked further down to the 'nub' compared to 'ROTT' cigars in terms of heat. Curious if an aged cigar handles heat differently than a 'ROTT' cigar.

Thank you again @huffer33! Can't wait to enjoy the others!


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Gixene said:


> Today I was able to experience an aged cigar for the first time. Thank you @*huffer33*! Both had a very different experience. Both more smooth than their 'ROTT' counterparts. The Black Pearl has the most noticeable impact. The Black Pearl started with a milk chocolate taste. The middle had the taste of coffee followed by a creamy taste towards the end. The Vegas 5 was a excellent as well. Same flavor of a 'ROTT' Vegas 5 which is already smooth in my opinion, more smooth of course.
> 
> What I found interesting is that both cigars could be smoked further down to the 'nub' compared to 'ROTT' cigars in terms of heat. Curious if an aged cigar handles heat differently than a 'ROTT' cigar.
> 
> Thank you again @*huffer33*! Can't wait to enjoy the others!


Glad you enjoyed those, but go ahead and put the Undercrown and Oliva V into smoke - they're ready.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TCstr8 said:


> @ Casa Fuente w/ @ebnash
> 
> These store exclusives are the real deal. Glad you all gave me solid advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm so happy for you guys after seeing this pic. Have a great time and hopefully, with some coordination we can meet up there some time.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Knowing I've got more showing up tomorrow, I went ahead and lit one up tonight !

AOK- Smash


----------



## Westside Threat

T52 Double Corona and A Midsummers Nights Dram. Great pairing










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

GOT14U said:


> First one from the box I got from @ebnash ....smoof as hell!


Nice! Currently just sitting on a fairly broad selection of Olivas, before I start sampling and deciding on which I want to buy in larger quantities. Which, speaking of...

This little number only had about 3 days rest, and seemed to suffer from some dryness. Probably my least favourite stick baring the name "Oliva." Ashy and flavourless. But I'll try another with some more rest - I have been wrong before.










Got to about this point before my partner came to my rescue with a beer and a cigarette.

Astute observers will notice a slight upgrade to my usual smoking spot. It all started with a chair I found by the side of road, which I decided to place in our small garage. The beginnings of something great perhaps?


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Torano Vault,
> View attachment 147553


I got a fiver of those resting....what'd ya think?


----------



## tliotis

Last non smoke today an Oliva Double Robusto!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I got a fiver of those resting....what'd ya think?


It wouldn't offend me to smoke another one of these, that one had been resting awhile and had a nice creamy sweetness to it. A decent smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC CltrAltDelicious,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Happy labor day all.


----------



## Kidvegas

AJF to start this beautiful Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC CltrAltDelicious,
> View attachment 147633


Gonna have to look that one up....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity with hot Irish breakfast tea to start off the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> AJF to start this beautiful Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still resting the rest of mine. The 2 I smoked so far were good and strong but not very complex. At least they're perfect for traffic so far.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Coffee and Corto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## ebnash

TCstr8 said:


> @ Casa Fuente w/ @ebnash
> 
> These store exclusives are the real deal. Glad you all gave me solid advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed, the Casa Fuente sticks are very enjoyable. Good company with T.C. and his buddy having a few drinks and shootin the shit. I purchased a few more before I left and will be enjoying these at home or my local lounge.

Great advice, guys.

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda X 2 original Cameroon
Casa Fuente Pyramid No. 2 original Cameroon 
Opus Angels Share Fuente Fuente


----------



## Rondo

Paul Stulac


----------



## Randy956

My own roll


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> First one from the box I got from @ebnash ....smoof as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad your enjoying them. They are one of my favorites, for sure. Those only have about 4 months on them right now, so they are only going to get better as you work throughout the box!


----------



## Hickorynut

Randy956 said:


> My own roll


Looking real good! I have neither the time or patience.....salute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my picks from the NC pass


----------



## hawk45




----------



## mrolland5500

Randy956 said:


> My own roll


Damn thing looks good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Beauty of a roll @Randy956
There may be a bench for you in Key South.


----------



## JohnBrody15

First one. Pleasant. Sweet. While it did have a good burn, I'm still covered in ash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Randy956 said:


> My own roll


Damn, very nice job sir!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Saturday kickoff









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

1st down snd 20 to go. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Today is.. 
NAT SHERMAN Timeless cigar time 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

quesquared said:


> Saturday kickoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How do you like that Norteno?
Its not for me. All I get from it are strong cayenne pepper and black pepper, nothing else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm smoking a Caldwell TKiD while seeing Florida's defense get the Michigan O fits. 
Bigger rg than I prefer but smokable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

AR M21









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Tasty Padron 50th Maduro


----------



## quesquared

czartann said:


> How do you like that Norteno?
> Its not for me. All I get from it are strong cayenne pepper and black pepper, nothing else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Norteño is one of my fav sticks. I love them

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280Nomad

Checked out the Swamp Thang on the recommendation of a good friend. Pleasantly surprised with the quality of this smoke. I can taste and smell the smoke of the fire cure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Bishop Blend 2013 61/2 years rest


















This one has to be nubbed!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Bishop Blend 2013 61/2 years rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...how did it hold up?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Wow...how did it hold up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Man it's awesome forgot I even had them in the tower smooth creamy leathery allspice nutty hints of dark dark coffee a little bit of spice in the beginning when first got them I can remember almost a pepper bomb much much smoother now aged tobacco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Man it's awesome forgot I even had them in the tower smooth creamy leathery allspice nutty hints of dark dark coffee a little bit of spice in the beginning when first got them I can remember almost a pepper bomb much much smoother now aged tobacco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Man it's awesome forgot I even had them in the tower smooth creamy leathery allspice nutty hints of dark dark coffee a little bit of spice in the beginning when first got them I can remember almost a pepper bomb much much smoother now aged tobacco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what happens when you build a nice stash. You forget you bought stuff. Must be a terrible problem to have. Lol....


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> This is what happens when you build a nice stash. You forget you bought stuff. Must be a terrible problem to have. Lol....


Hell trying to keep you out of trouble makes you forget things lol  Hell that's a full time job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @MidwestToker . Thank you. I needed a strong to the cigar to stand up to the meal that I had. Tonight was the potluck at the resort at the lake... lots of good food and now a strong Nicaraguan cigar.


----------



## churchpunk

I smoked a Lawless by Black Label Company today. The other night I tried a Gurkha Ghost and I have to say I enjoyed that one quite a bit


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

'13 Opus deliciousness with some suds


----------



## JtAv8tor

Warped again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frankie100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Back at my local lounge tonight. Starting with a Padron 64 Maduro Robusto. 

If there's time, I'll close out with a Pappas Fritas


----------



## WNYTony

Visiting kids and grandkids in Lexington Kentucky. Black Belt Buckle during a quick nine holes with my kid and back the hotel with a Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## SoCal Gunner

May have bitten off more than I can chew after a long day. But I'll go down trying.


----------



## ebnash

WNYTony said:


> Visiting kids and grandkids in Lexington Kentucky. Black Belt Buckle during a quick nine holes with my kid and back the hotel with a Whiskey Rebellion


Those Whiskey Rebillions are awesome little sticks. I was gifted one by Dave when I was in Rochester and it is a righteous smoke, for sure.


----------



## lex61

Padron 4000 Maduro this morning. Smooth and always good.










CAO La Traviata for an after dinner smoke. Not bad in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Back porch of the girlfriends place enjoying an early morning RB Genesis the project!

Enjoy your Sunday brothers and stay safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Back porch of the girlfriends place enjoying an early morning RB Genesis the project!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday brothers and stay safe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto bro that gar looks amazing my mouth is watering enjoy brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and a cup of Sumatra


----------



## quesquared

Gifted for my bday. Time to enjoy it while brewing a beer.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not the best view from the balcony, but way better then in Phoenix! Perfect cigar weather at a blistering 45 this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Sometimes sleeping late pays off. Everyone went down to the beach, leaving me with some pace and quiet for a cigar and coffee. LA riqueza thanks to @Kidvegas









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 50th aged a year and some beers with my dad. Dad smoked a Padron 7000 and a 3000 Maduro


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## poppajon75

Going to go watch some good friends of mine play a gig at a biker bar in the middle of the sticks on the river. These should do.









Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Going to go watch some good friends of mine play a gig at a biker bar in the middle of the sticks on the river. These should do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


That label looks familiar...

Thanks Brother!

Man I miss the days of poker runs / bike runs etc.


----------



## churchpunk

@WABOOM what does a breakfast blend cigar taste like? Can't say I've ever come across one of those.


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Gifted for my bday. Time to enjoy it while brewing a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Bro you've got yourself something on that one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro you've got yourself something on that one!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I loved that 1.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga T52


----------



## WABOOM

churchpunk said:


> @WABOOM what does a breakfast blend cigar taste like? Can't say I've ever come across one of those.


Its a connie. Nice and mild to start the day.


----------



## Fusion

Sundays offering


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sunday yard gar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

From the dark corners of the humi


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 2nds, Prensado toro.


----------



## dortold

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sunday yard gar. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170903/de6216c63b52f8fb39b7585da969e496.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Is Oktoberfest often associated with cigars - kind of like how Ribfest is associated with craft beers?

Looks like you enjoyed chewing it as much you enjoyed smoking it, haha. 

I've heard good things about Quesada around here, and generally, so I ordered 5 of their Tributo Alvarito yesterday. Looking forward to trying 'em on.


----------



## czartann

Cusano 18

I think I am addicted to cigars. Smoking 2 sticks a day sometimes. . Does anyone smoke multiple sticks a day?

And yes I am at the friendly local B&M open to public area 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> Cusano 18
> 
> I think I am addicted to cigars. Smoking 2 sticks a day sometimes. . Does anyone smoke multiple sticks a day?
> 
> And yes I am at the friendly local B&M open to public area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually smoke 3 a day. Depending on insanity, sometimes more, sometimes less.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

dortold said:


> Is Oktoberfest often associated with cigars - kind of like how Ribfest is associated with craft beers?
> 
> Looks like you enjoyed chewing it as much you enjoyed smoking it, haha.
> 
> I've heard good things about Quesada around here, and generally, so I ordered 5 of their Tributo Alvarito yesterday. Looking forward to trying 'em on.


Not sure about the seasonal association with October and beer I do smoke them year round. Quesada is one of those brands that seem to have consistency issues. I bought a tener and not sure I'll buy more.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Thanks Dino! @UBC03









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

My CC burnt like crap so grabbed me a kicks while kicking it midday!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> My CC burnt like crap so grabbed me a kicks while kicking it midday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice scenery. Reminds me of Northstar Resort in North Lake Tahoe.


----------



## ebnash

Melanio V Robusto this morning while I rebuild my mountain bike. I've only had the Maduro in the past, but this one is also something special.


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> My CC burnt like crap so grabbed me a kicks while kicking it midday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That scenery is awesome enjoy brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

More stuff I dug from who knows where


----------



## quesquared

LP9









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> More stuff I dug from who knows where


Well let me know if you need help digging!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje 2014 Collaboration and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Label Morphine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Modus in effect had to nub it


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Ditto bro that gar looks amazing my mouth is watering enjoy brother!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The devil just made me buy a box. I can't wait till they finish their nap...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


>


Alright....report....I've seen this stick too many times and Noone smokes and tells...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This is hitting the spot after a couple DRs.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Watching the NASCAR race while outside puffing on a Padron 3000.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

San Cristobal from good brother @Kidvegas.

Gotta be one of the best bands out there.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## JtAv8tor

From a SBC COTM shipment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle










Last one for the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano.


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one for the night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did last one for the day about 3 cigars ago lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've enjoyed an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance but needed to re-light several times. Maybe a narrow ring gauge wasn't the best choice in rainy weather but more likely it was just not giving the pantela the TLC it deserved. The cigar tasted great. Too dark for photos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> I've enjoyed an Illusione Epernay Le Elegance but needed to re-light several times. Maybe a narrow ring gauge wasn't the best choice in rainy weather but more likely it was just not giving the pantela the TLC it deserved. The cigar tasted great. Too dark for photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Over the years I have found most illusiones to need a fair amount of rest, me personally will rest a box of MJ12s for a year before cracking it open.

Only exception to this I have found is the rothchildes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Bought this 2 weeks ago from B&M. Couldn't wait any longer. Man it's good. I need more.


----------



## Maxh92

Which one is that @csk415?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Which one is that @csk415?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.google.com/amp/halfwheel.com/hoyo-la-amistad-robusto/133751/amp

One I picked up is a toro.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

piramide fino
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Just nubbed this one with some Rwanda coffee.
Perfect pairing.


----------



## GOT14U

So guuuuuud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Herrera Esteli Toro pairs up nicely with an IBC Cream Soda...but I wish I had some Makers Mark.


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia Black (courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost) and Caldwell Eastern Standard out on the golf course today. Both great cigars. And tonight I had an Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf (courtesy of @GOT14U) out by the hotel fire pit. Excellent cigar but too dark for a pic.


----------



## cammons

PDR small batch reserve wicked pug #3









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> Over the years I have found most illusiones to need a fair amount of rest, me personally will rest a box of MJ12s for a year before cracking it open.
> 
> Only exception to this I have found is the rothchildes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These have loads of age. Rondo calls me Captain Illusione, as I have had a penchant for this maker for a long, long time. Don Dion knows how to make a great cigar, but they do need a lot of time in the humidor.

I have a separate humidor just for Illusiones, with a few Padrón and a couple of Regius inside but the majority are naked Illusione sticks.

While pricey, I try to grab them in sale. Alongside Roma Craft they are my favorite NC cigars. I like 1.5 - 2 years of rest on them. While I love the Epernay line up, it's really to hard to choose from Don Dion Giulitto.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182

Was in the mood for dark notes. Black pepper dark chocolate, black coffee and earth.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gummy Jones said:


> More stuff I dug from who knows where


They're not bad for cheap short/long fill mix. I smoked one last week, the burn and flavor was pretty good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Label Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modus in effect had to nub it


I see you smoking this one fairly often. How are they?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Leccia Black (courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost) and Caldwell Eastern Standard out on the golf course today. Both great cigars. And tonight I had an Ezra Zion Blessed Leaf (courtesy of @GOT14U) out by the hotel fire pit. Excellent cigar but too dark for a pic.


No pic....never happened bud. Lol.... hope u enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

padron 1926 anni #35
I had posted elsewhere and said padron were low pepper. I was wrong. This is not the first of these I have smoked, but I don't take notes. maybe I should start. These may not be low pepper, but there are so many other wonderful things going on that the pepper doesn't get in the way for me. I think these are a wonderful smoke.


----------



## dortold

HU Legacy. Had over a month's rest. My first HU, so I was pretty excited. Sadly, was not -- what I would call -- good. Suffered from an undeniable "artificial," plastic-like flavour.










Followed up with my guilty pleasure: Pigtail Factory Regects. Big on flavour, but very rough construction. That said, I haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I see you smoking this one fairly often. How are they?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A whole lot of awesomeness!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Famous Nic 3000.

It's been about a year now that these have rested and the results are very satisfying, not just for a bundle cigar either.

I've smoked about half of them now and can confidently say that these are going to be a reoccurring purchase as a go-to sub-$3 cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

From my noob trade with @Chris80 RyJ Reserve and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Wake up and drink the coffee..and have a gar...Padilla and Peets...mornin all. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Great morning gar Singer & Monk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Late post from last night


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusion Epernay from the NC pass. Really dig the flavor's from these mild/medium bodied cigars.

Enjoy your Labor Day fellas...and stay safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> A whole lot of awesomeness!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll put those on my short list. They sound addictive, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

dortold said:


> HU Legacy. Had over a month's rest. My first HU, so I was pretty excited. Sadly, was not -- what I would call -- good. Suffered from an undeniable "artificial," plastic-like flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed up with my guilty pleasure: Pigtail Factory Regects. Big on flavour, but very rough construction. That said, I haven't had a bad one yet.


I was pretty disappointed with the HU Legacy a few months ago. I tried one again a few weeks ago after 3 months rest and it was completely different, but still no wow-factor.
IMO still none of their other labels beats the HU Reserve.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I know I mentioned before about using a punch on torpedo cigars. It's like a modified Dickman cut. It focus' the smoke on different sections.

When the hole is pointed down you get more chocolate, pointed up more pepper, sides leather. I'm in the habit of rotating my cigar as I smoke , so it works well.

It doesn't work if you gnaw your cigar.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RP catch 22 while mowing the small amount of grass we have between the distillery and parking lot.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

UBC03 said:


> I know I mentioned before about using a punch on torpedo cigars. It's like a modified Dickman cut. It focus' the smoke on different sections.
> 
> When the hole is pointed down you get more chocolate, pointed up more pepper, sides leather. I'm in the habit of rotating my cigar as I smoke , so it works well.
> 
> It doesn't work if you gnaw your cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Gonna have to give this a try....after I actually purchase a punch. I have used them before and liked it. I just haven't gotten around to getting a personal one.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I'll put those on my short list. They sound addictive, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well all I can tell you is that your sorry list is about to go up in flames!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I'll put those on my short list. They sound addictive, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk[/quote @mrolland5500 sent me 2 of those. I smoked 1 and now I eyeball the other every damn time I open the humidor! Deliciousness!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Well all I can tell you is that your sorry list is about to go up in flames!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's not get carried away here. So much for my new brick porch, siding, and mailbox......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't even know what this is. We will call it the grilling gar...Happy Labor Day...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> Gonna have to give this a try....after I actually purchase a punch. I have used them before and liked it. I just haven't gotten around to getting a personal one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You won't regret it...it works great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Gonna have to give this a try....after I actually purchase a punch. I have used them before and liked it. I just haven't gotten around to getting a personal one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Order a modus 2. Punch, nubber, and draw tool all in one. I love the one i got, and it's saved a few gars for me as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> RP catch 22 while mowing the small amount of grass we have between the distillery and parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's one of my go to yard gars. One dimensional but good construction.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Cracked above the label but still smoked ok. I prefer the American Potomac over the Italia.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Order a modus 2. Punch, nubber, and draw tool all in one. I love the one i got, and it's saved a few gars for me as well.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I always have my trusty $5 key chain punch on my keys. If I don't have a cutter handy, the punch is there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> That's one of my go to yard gars. One dimensional but good construction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's a perfect yard gar for smoking while not paying attention.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

msmith1986 said:


> I was pretty disappointed with the HU Legacy a few months ago. I tried one again a few weeks ago after 3 months rest and it was completely different, but still no wow-factor.
> IMO still none of their other labels beats the HU Reserve.


Noted - will add it to my list.

Had a chance to really dig into a Camacho Ecuador today. Rested 21 days. Paired with black coffee. While I think I prefer the Connecticut, this one had some serious strength (still a little light-headed, and I'm a chronic cigarette smoker), with notes of light spice, but mostly with dried fruit that I usually associate with pipe tobacco. Also seemed plagued by a fresh "menthol" sensation in the aftertaste, that I've come to recognize as the warning that a cigar is about to go bad on me - but it never got there.










Had some significant burn issues (had to completely relight wrapper 4 times (though I note that humidity is hovering around 80-90 right right now)), but other than that burned very well (if a little hot, even when "sipping" it), and produced great, satisfying volumes of smoke.










This is about where I decided to leave on a good note, rather than see how far before it turned on me. You can see from the ruination in my makeshift ashtray that the ash did not exactly come off cleanly.

All-in-all enjoyable for 2 thirds (close to an hour), if not my favourite from this manufacturer.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good brother. Haven't tried that blend yet...THOUGHTS??

#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kidvegas said:


> Looking good brother. Haven't tried that blend yet...THOUGHTS??
> 
> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are damn good smokes. Haven't smoked a CH I didn't like.

If anybody has tried a Four Kicks Maduro let me know what you thought.


----------



## Kidvegas

UHC for the drive to Moms Sunday dinner! Hope all had a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

nat sherman hunter 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and a cup of Kona,


----------



## JtAv8tor

After chores pre-dinner smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Not tat Tuesday...oh well









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimsteve58

This is absolutely Devine. In my MAW from Thig










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

After dinner smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chupa Cabra Maduro. I'm at the tobacconist and grabbed a random stick. Very flavorful! There's so much coffee flavor that I had to Google it just to verify it wasn't infused.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Happy Labor Day all!


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Looking good brother. Haven't tried that blend yet...THOUGHTS??
> 
> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smooth hints of cinnamon nutty light earth leather coffee dried fruit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Those are damn good smokes. Haven't smoked a CH I didn't like.
> 
> If anybody has tried a Four Kicks Maduro let me know what you thought.


Four kicks Maduro is oooooohweeeeeee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Too dark for pic. Dona~ Nieves El Gallan.....supposed to be a pepper bomb. White pepper maybe. Pretty smooth....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Smooth hints of cinnamon nutty light earth leather coffee dried fruit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya that's what I meant by damn good.



mrolland5500 said:


> Four kicks Maduro is oooooohweeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a first for a description of a stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Ya that's what I meant by damn good.
> 
> This is a first for a description of a stick.


Ooooooweee...means it definitely goes on the list...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Ooooooweee...means it definitely goes on the list...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm just finishing up the nub of an Illusione Rothschild maduro

Enjoyable cigar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

JDN Antano. Forgot my phone, so this is a stock pic. The one today had a couple of minor burn issues, unlike the one in the photo which was a constant problem. I was glad I could enjoy this one, which I did.


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## choquehunt

First stick since I've been back to school. Just getting back into the groove of things here. Enjoyed my first Jas Sum Kral Crna Nok


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

DBL Formula. This cigar is great!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

What do you do when your BIL hands you a stick.










You take that beotch down to the nub.


----------



## WNYTony

Out in the darkness again so no pics but a Warped Corto first and now a La Palina Kill Bill that @AZ330FZL sent me. 2 excellent smokes for the last night of the long weekend in Kentucky !


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> What do you do when your BIL hands you a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take that beotch down to the nub.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I feel bad because I don't recall who sent this to me but damn it is tasty! Thank you whom ever you were










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> I feel bad because I don't recall who sent this to me but damn it is tasty! Thank you whom ever you were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh look an extra treat for dino in there!! Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Oh look an extra treat for dino in there!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


In the shadows lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

had an opus x 2005 earlier at a party
not sure of the size - id guess a scorpio after some research
had some mold on the wrapper that wiped off pretty easy


----------



## Cigary

csk415 said:


> What do you do when your BIL hands you a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take that beotch down to the nub.


When my BIL hands me a stick I shove it up his a$$.

Here's what I'm smoking tonight... 2015 LC...got a full blown cigarection...man this sucker is gooooood!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

S L Maduro under the moonlight


----------



## Westside Threat

Alec Bradley Mundial Punta Lanza










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

Man, you late-night puffers. I tried it a couple of times, and end up having some of the most disturbing nightmares of my life. Jealous.



Westside Threat said:


> Alec Bradley Mundial Punta Lanza


How do you know which end to light! :bounce: But seriously, that would be interesting. I'm guessing the flavours don't fully "open up" until it the burn is par with the maximum diameter?

Really nice ashtray, too.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> I feel bad because I don't recall who sent this to me but damn it is tasty! Thank you whom ever you were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think that was from me....gotta love those Fables

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne 10th,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto & Coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Early cool breezy morning in NJ.. time for a relaxing smoke. 

Leaf by Oscar - Connecticut




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Olor I got in a Quesada sampler. Pretty interesting mild smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the maduro? I've smoked a few of the habano wrapper sticks and they were pretty good. I have a few of the maduros but I haven't tried them yet.
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Is that the maduro? I've smoked a few of the habano wrapper sticks and they were pretty good. I have a few of the maduros but I haven't tried them yet.
> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes sir ave very tasty!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> How do you like them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty dang good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> It's pretty dang good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear! Enjoy being home bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Good to hear! Enjoy being home bud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. Me and the wife are flying to Boston in the morning so I won't technically be home until Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Thanks brother. Me and the wife are flying to Boston in the morning so I won't technically be home until Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right your going to watch Americas team.....lol....back to topic better stay on point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Different day, but same morning cigar. A RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Well it is Tuesday


----------



## quesquared

Padron ftw.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HE robusto while waiting for the Girlfriend to finish work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Update: This cigar has great flavor. But I got sick from the loaded nicotine. Took a very long while to wear off. . Probably from the frequent consecutive puffing because the stick kept on dying out. Next time I have to leave it out for about an hour to get it a little drier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Stopped into the local lounge after lunch to do some reports and have a smoke. Warped Futuro

A little too peppery for my taste but a decent stick.


----------



## ebnash

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you were wearing your "Members Only" jacket while smoking that one...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

BlindMans Bluff.


----------



## BillH

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> BlindMans Bluff.


Would you look at that.. I fired up the same thing.

I should've rested mine another few weeks I think though. I'm looking at you @Rondo


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


----------



## mrolland5500

ebnash said:


> Hope you were wearing your "Members Only" jacket while smoking that one...


And you know this maaaaannnnnnn(in my Chris Tucker voice)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> And you know this maaaaannnnnnn(in my Chris Tucker voice)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

La Antiguedad. I almost got yanked out of the lift basket 30 feet in the air by a freak tornado touch down in York, PA earlier. I figured that called for a smoke at the lounge before I go home. 
Only Tuesday? Oh Lort.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> La Antiguedad. I almost got yanked out of the lift basket 30 feet in the air by a freak tornado touch down in York, PA earlier. I figured that called for a smoke at the lounge before I go home.
> Only Tuesday? Oh Lort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad you made it down safe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad you made it down safe.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Right before the flash flood that came with it.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Right before the flash flood that came with it.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Mother nature has it in for you.. I'd stay inside lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Mother nature has it in for you.. I'd stay inside lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm leaving the lounge soon. 40 minute drive home. Still thunder and lightning pretty close. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Right before the flash flood that came with it.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well damn, did you get a drink or 3 with it?! Glad you are safe.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Well damn, did you get a drink or 3 with it?! Glad you are safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I always have something in my cooler with me. I do own a distillery......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I'm leaving the lounge soon. 40 minute drive home. Still thunder and lightning pretty close. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Be safe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ladc


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> La Antiguedad. I almost got yanked out of the lift basket 30 feet in the air by a freak tornado touch down in York, PA earlier. I figured that called for a smoke at the lounge before I go home.
> Only Tuesday? Oh Lort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


pretty sure i would have needed a change of clothes.....then yeah, the lounge. Glad your allright Superman....


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I always have something in my cooler with me. I do own a distillery......
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol, true indeed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I always have something in my cooler with me. I do own a distillery......
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


love that....lol....medication...liquid that is....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> pretty sure i would have needed a change of clothes.....then yeah, the lounge. Glad your allright Superman....


No big deal, danger follows me closely......for 31 years now, lol. I'm 6'2", 240lbs, I can hang on and not blow away. About done, time to roll.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tuesday... Tat Wolf, with my dog that gets confused as a wolf.


----------



## WABOOM

Couldn't find a Tat for Tuesday. I know I must have a few more, but they're buried.


----------



## Maxh92

First time lighting one of these up. So far, pretty impressed. I can see why there's a bit of a following of it around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Little #5 on the drive home and tonight a Tattoo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB American Sun Grown with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

After moving a couple trees off the road so Mrs Hickorynut could go to work...and a couple fire calls the same....time for Comacho Connie and Coffee to smooth the morning out.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time to get to work... Activate Google fu!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Time to get to work... Activate Google fu!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If you're like me......it's gonna cost you some bread. Those look to be mucho fantástico @mrolland5500


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> If you're like me......it's gonna cost you some bread. Those look to be mucho fantástico @mrolland5500


I'm always watching what Mario smokes.. He has great taste and knows gars us mortals would never find without a guide.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm always watching what Mario smokes.. He has great taste and knows gars us mortals would never find without a guide.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, I am not finding any of those in the manual... @mrolland5500 @Alrightdriver


----------



## StillPuffin

Great smokes for the price. These need a bit more rest but a good morning smoke it makes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Time to get to work... Activate Google fu!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Ok here's your blues clue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok here's your blues clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Way easier than image searching the band lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. Way easier than image searching the band lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


hint? SBC has a good selection......:grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> hint? SBC has a good selection......:grin2:


Call Underground Cigar Shop in Ft Worth, TX. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok here's your blues clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see that hat I think of George Clooney.


----------



## msmith1986

No. 660. One of my all time favorites, while sitting in traffic in the rain. I don't smoke them often because I don't have many left and haven't seen many deals.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Lit up a Padron 64 Maduro lonsdale for breakfast. It has been tucked away for nearly a year. Not bad at all


----------



## czartann

Navistar said:


> Lit up a Padron 64 Maduro lonsdale for breakfast. It has been tucked away for nearly a year. Not bad at all


I have to try one of those soon.


----------



## czartann

QUOTE=msmith1986;4795570]No. 660. One of my all time favorites, while sitting in traffic in the rain. I don't smoke them often because I don't have many left and haven't seen many deals.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have just one stick with that exact size. I havent smoke it yet because it looks super strong and it might knock me out.
How does it compare to other brands? So that I can have a good idea what to expect. Thanks


----------



## SoCal Gunner

czartann said:


> QUOTE=msmith1986;4795570]No. 660. One of my all time favorites, while sitting in traffic in the rain. I don't smoke them often because I don't have many left and haven't seen many deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have just one stick with that exact size. I havent smoke it yet because it looks super strong and it might knock me out.
How does it compare to other brands? So that I can have a good idea what to expect. Thanks[/QUOTE]You're intuition is correct - best to have that beast on a full stomach.


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> Every time I see that hat I think of George Clooney.


Me too lol! Love that movie.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

BBQ Piggy for lunch...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A My Father La Reloba that gets no love, nice smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> A My Father La Reloba that gets no love, nice smoke


That looks tasty.....almost as tasty as quesquareds BBQ Piggy....


----------



## handfulofanthrax`

CAO Brazilia


----------



## JtAv8tor

Need to get another box of these lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415




----------



## czartann

Nat Sherman Hampton Maduro

*Smooth, Sweet & rich flavor.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> A My Father La Reloba that gets no love, nice smoke


First time seeing one. Now I'll have to be on the look out.


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> QUOTE=msmith1986;4795570]No. 660. One of my all time favorites, while sitting in traffic in the rain. I don't smoke them often because I don't have many left and haven't seen many deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have just one stick with that exact size. I havent smoke it yet because it looks super strong and it might knock me out.
How does it compare to other brands? So that I can have a good idea what to expect. Thanks[/QUOTE]I actually smoked it on an empty stomach with some fresh brewed sweet tea I made this morning. The flavor is so good it's unreal on the LFD DL's, but I would say it's more med flavor/med nic strength to me. I smoked 2 cigarettes while smoking it too. I have plenty other sticks stronger, but not as flavorful. 
Give it a try, after a meal though. I imagine you aren't craving nicotine quite like me, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

My first Black Label Trading Co stick compliments of @mrolland5500

Won't be my last. Thanks Mario!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rough afternoon. Washer crapped out in the most unusual way, by flooding over the front opening, with the door open.

After dealing with appliance people that thought I needed a washer/dryer combo that should be able to orbit the earth with silly hatches, etc, I went and grabbed a set at Lowe's for half that.

The dryer still works fine but it's 11 years old. Still I might cancel the dryer order.

Either way I needed a good smoke after the cleanup, haggle/research.

Padrón 1964 Annie Maduro Torpedo.

Always a nice cigar.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Beautiful dog


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tuesday... Tat Wolf, with my dog that gets confused as a wolf.


Beautiful Dog


----------



## poppajon75

Received this bad boy from Jack @curmudgeonista who snuck it into the NC Pass. This Flor de Valle is a treat! Spicy right out of the gate with great mild undertones. The Corojo wrapper really shines through. Fantastic brother, thank you.









Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage....


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First one, Not my last.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Rough afternoon. Washer crapped out in the most unusual way, by flooding over the front opening, with the door open.
> 
> After dealing with appliance people that thought I needed a washer/dryer combo that should be able to orbit the earth with silly hatches, etc, I went and grabbed a set at Lowe's for half that.
> 
> The dryer still works fine but it's 11 years old. Still I might cancel the dryer order.
> 
> Either way I needed a good smoke after the cleanup, haggle/research.
> 
> Padrón 1964 Annie Maduro Torpedo.
> 
> Always a nice cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like a water sensor went bad. Alot of appliance issues can sometimes be a simple fix but with a poor or untrustworthy service tech the customer may never know. Did whoever tell you what was wrong with the washer?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ummmm Sombremesa tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had this one for about 8-9 years now finally decided to give it a burn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> My first Black Label Trading Co stick compliments of @mrolland5500
> 
> Won't be my last. Thanks Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


#HellYeah anytime bud enjoy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Warped Flor del Valle (Flower of the Valley). What a fantastic smoke! I just wish I had more.:frown2:


----------



## msmith1986

A trusty No.4 to run some errands in the rain for quick stuff I need to refill in the shop.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Muwat









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Burning a Black Belt courtesy of @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Christobal Revelation,


----------



## blackrabbit

Warped, Black Honey. The first third had an odd burn issue, but then it got good and smoked great and had a really good taste. Thanks Bobby!


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> Warped, Black Honey. The first third had an odd burn issue, but then it got good and smoked great and had a really good taste. Thanks Bobby!


Bobby is hookin up those Black honeys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UN PESO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> UN PESO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


UNCLE!.......damn...stumped.....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> UNCLE!.......damn...stumped.....


Noel Rojas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Noel Rojas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guayacan Maduro?


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Guayacan Maduro?


Nope that's the Cinco PESO the new one which are in the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Nope that's the Cinco PESO the new one which are in the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slap me in the head...the shaggy footed monster.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cortez for the ride home. Finally locked up the shop and left, so I can do state and fed distillery paperwork when I get home. #hustle #I'llSleepWhenI'mDead
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Picked this up for less than $3. I has surprised me. I was expecting something bad but it really isn't.


----------



## eliot

Smoked my last Blendlab RQ-444 on the drive home.


----------



## lex61

Thunder by Nimish Patel, Rocky's cousin I think. This came from a COTM and is easily forgotten.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Picked this up for less than $3. I has surprised me. I was expecting something bad but it really isn't.


Are we to assume it's like the Edge Fumas, and it's the short filler trimmings from making the long filler Brickhouse cigars?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

lex61 said:


> Thunder by Nimish Patel, Rocky's cousin I think. This came from a COTM and is easily forgotten.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is it just me or is that band cartoonishly-gimmicky? Lol. How is it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

I thought the cigar was pretty one-dimensional. No real flavors stood out, but I'm not one of those guys who can pick out flavors anyway. Maybe a little peppery at the beginning and it faded pretty quickly. I won't go looking for another but I'd smoke one if it was given to me on a golf course.


----------



## WNYTony

CLE Lonsdale for golf tonight.
Relic courtesy of @Bigjohn tonight. First one of these and it's pretty damn good John ! You've been holding out on me. Thank you sir.


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Are we to assume it's like the Edge Fumas, and it's the short filler trimmings from making the long filler Brickhouse cigars?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You are correct. For me it is nothing more than a yard gar. It wasn't bad but not something I would want to sit and chill with at night.


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> You are correct. For me it is nothing more than a yard gar. It wasn't bad but not something I would want to sit and chill with at night.


I've used the Brickhouse maduros for yard gars. They used to be around $3.50-$4/stick locally around here. Not sure what they are now though, I haven't bought any in a while. They were decent, but not very extravagant.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Flor De Las Antillas from @ivandrocco. Thanks Tyler!


----------



## dortold

Cracked cap, weak draw, and bad burn, all conspired to keep me from enjoying it. Think I'll let these guys nap for a while more, yet.










Ended up smoking one of my cheaper, condolence toros... (I hide the band in shame, haha)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Goldie with a cup of Sumatra for breakfast today.


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina unreleased 09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21 morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

dortold said:


> Cracked cap, weak draw, and bad burn, all conspired to keep me from enjoying it. Think I'll let these guys nap for a while more, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up smoking one of my cheaper, condolence toros... (I hide the band in shame, haha)


Any brand is good. Like all people say... as long as you enjoy your smoke, that counts.
Brands should not be the deciding factor for your enjoyment. :wink2:


----------



## ivandrocco

Smoked my first short story the other night while grilling hot dogs on top of a mountain at sunset. Burned a little crazy, but worked itself out. Really good smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thought I would start the day of with a RC Aquitaine. I started to pull the band off but realized our funky NE weather was making the cigar expand so forgive the plain white under band. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first of these, very nice they are, enjoyed it


----------



## msmith1986

Nightcrawler 4.5x50. I bought a few different sizes of these as singles 7 months ago. This is the first one I've tried. It might be average at best. I can think of a few dozen other sticks I could even smoke ROTT and get better flavors for the money. It got much better halfway through, but that doesn't make up for the first half. Might try the others at some point, but it seems I can stick to UC's and not worry about these much.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

EP Carrillo from @WNYTony in the afternoon, thanks.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Typically I enjoy a nice $5 maduro. Today I had a Punch Grandote (6 1/4 by 60) double maduro soak up 2 hours of my time. Enjoyed it.


----------



## msmith1986

I don't have a beard or much hair at all, lol.  #MarioSelfie
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

AF Candela



















For me.. I dont like this cigar. 
The KFC Swamp Rats are far better than this stick. Just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

czartann said:


> AF Candel
> For me.. I dont like this cigar.
> The KFC Swamp Rats are far better than this stick. Just my opinion.
> 
> Damn. I just ordered that in maduro wrapper. Glad I got the single stick.


----------



## czartann

Blunt Rapper said:


> czartann said:
> 
> 
> 
> AF Candel
> For me.. I dont like this cigar.
> The KFC Swamp Rats are far better than this stick. Just my opinion.
> 
> Damn. I just ordered that in maduro wrapper. Glad I got the single stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente Maduro are superb. You going to love it. Just not the Candela version.
> 
> To better describe the Candela version.. its like smoking the very mild Macanudo with a faint hint of Candela from the retrohale. Thats pretty much it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Thig

Blunt Rapper said:


> Damn. I just ordered that in maduro wrapper. Glad I got the single stick.


Apples and oranges, don't let that influence your opinion.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First shade for me. First inch and I'm glad I have 4 more left. How much rest do they need to open up?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Definitely mellowed with age. Sweet up front, a little spicy on the back end. Draw was a little tight. Kinda of a meh smoke overall. Nice aroma though.

Smoked while driving which meant that I got ash all over my lap. Then when I tried to toss the ash out the window, it blew all over me. So....par for the course as I'm not too bright.......little slow.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I don't have a beard or much hair at all, lol.  #MarioSelfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 @msmith1986 ...That gar tho......


----------



## TCstr8

Figured a 40th for my 40th was appropriate.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I don't have a beard or much hair at all, lol.  #MarioSelfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto......


----------



## Kimsteve58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Ezra Zep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handfulofanthrax`

Decided to check these out


----------



## BillH

Straight to the humidor as I got home tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> Figured a 40th for my 40th was appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Look at dat wrapper!.......more wrinkles and twice a sweet than you old man? :grin2::grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

I guess my first post didn't go through.SMH!
AJ Relic. Needs more rest.....


----------



## Fusion

One of my rolls this afternoon, this is one of the first batch i did, they are looking a lot better now but not ready to smoke yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 gof,


----------



## Maxh92

AJ Last Call on this beautiful night. Thank you @WNYTony for turning me on to these in that trade back when I first joined. Great stick. Maduro is better, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Camacho American Barrel Aged Gordo, Jim Beam Black Extra Aged Bourbon and Football...Go Pats!!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

dortold said:


> Man, you late-night puffers. I tried it a couple of times, and end up having some of the most disturbing nightmares of my life. Jealous.
> 
> How do you know which end to light! :bounce: But seriously, that would be interesting. I'm guessing the flavours don't fully "open up" until it the burn is par with the maximum diameter?
> 
> Really nice ashtray, too.


I've learned to not smoke the heavy nicotine sticks on nights where I need to get to bed early. Didn't expect a lot of strength from the Mundial. Your guess is accurate, I didn't care for the first 1/3 of the cigar at all. It burned slow and just tasted like boring Honduran tobacco. About half way it hit its stride and I finished the cigar but wouldn't smoke again.


----------



## WNYTony

Petite Caz while out and about. And for Thursday night football a Tabernacle lancero from my good friend @Kidvegas
Excellent smoke Joe, thanks buddy.


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick. Love those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

1950 Cuban Classic on the back porch with sweet tea. These have over a year on them, so good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

The Floor of Maria Mancini. 6x50 maduro. This has actually gotten a lot better after being unwrapped for a year in my humidor. Needed somethin I hadn't had in a while as I wait for my Mike's Cigars order.


----------



## ebnash

Smoked an Alec Bradley MAXX Freak that was gifted to me by a stranger while traveling. I do not usually smoke 60 ring gauge cigars, but this was a gift and I was curious. Like every other large RG smoke, I struggled to keep the binder and wrapper burning with the rest of the stick. It started off with mediocre flavor and obviously got worse as the wrapper and binder fell behind. I gave up on this one about half way through and it will continue to be a testament to why I dislike large diameter smokes.

Sorry no pic as the lounge was very crowded tonight for Chiefs and Pats game.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

I've never been big on large ring either. I was surprised last night when I smoked a 60 ring Punch double maduro and it burned fairly even and burned strong for 2 hours. 6 1/4 inches and ash fell only twice without needing to be re-lit. I think its all in how its rolled/packed and stored/aged. I smoked a 50 gauge tonight and almost wished it was a little larger.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mornin y'all. Some days you just gotta give a mainstream cigar a chance.....it also helps clear the way for sticks you want. 

RP Olde World Connie and whatever KCUP went in the machine today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 6000 with my morning coffee,


----------



## StillPuffin

TGIF fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron 6000 with my morning coffee,
> View attachment 148858


No wonder you're always up before the sun, you need enough time for your morning smoke and a 6000 isn't a quick smoke. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Smoked an Alec Bradley MAXX Freak that was gifted to me by a stranger while traveling. I do not usually smoke 60 ring gauge cigars, but this was a gift and I was curious. Like every other large RG smoke, I struggled to keep the binder and wrapper burning with the rest of the stick. It started off with mediocre flavor and obviously got worse as the wrapper and binder fell behind. I gave up on this one about half way through and it will continue to be a testament to why I dislike large diameter smokes.
> 
> Sorry no pic as the lounge was very crowded tonight for Chiefs and Pats game.


It seems to really depend on too many factors for big smokes to go right. I have had good luck with 460s on up to 660s. You'll know if the stick is too wet pretty fast after lighting if it turns into a train wreck. I've been keeping 54RG and larger in their own tupper with two 65 Bovedas for at least 3 months, and sometimes that's not enough if they're fresh.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Bandolero Vanidosos S (I think) supplied by a friend. I know it is Bandolero, but the only shot I got that was in focus was this one and it is the back of the band. Not bad, but a bit "soapy". I've experienced that before. Can anyone tell me about that? Too young?


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Today with a Kona​


----------



## czartann

StillPuffin said:


> TGIF fellas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mug! Need to have one like it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Fuma De Corda. Good smoke, but I like the 2016 Amazon Basin better.


----------



## msmith1986

On the back porch with some sweet tea.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Lotta coffee in this one. Little too much wind where I was so I dunno if I she was giving me all she got.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Had this chilling in my humidor for about a year. Pretty nice smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio V and a cup of Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

handfulofanthrax` said:


> Decided to check these out


One of my favorites!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Not bad


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Not bad


Those are under rated IMO. Just got a fiver from CP. First Last Call from AJF. I like the the 4.5x48 size. Perfect 30 - 40 min smoke when time is short. Got a box so they should last till winter. This thing is super rott. 5min off the truck and out of the box.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fable Friday baby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Almost forgot to snap a pic









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

*Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve Maduro 5x44. Love these, but waiting to get my Toro's in, so I can spend more time with 'em.*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Hemingway,


----------



## WABOOM

Happy Friday


----------



## WNYTony

Short Story for Fuente Friday


----------



## Maxh92

Pretty tasty for ROTT. Glad I bought a box of these suckers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

La Perla


----------



## Hickorynut

Cause some mornings, you want to revisit the past...I guess you can't go home..this is different than I remember years ago...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Platinum and a cup of Sumatra today,


----------



## czartann

Having second thoughts smoking this. Was told these are powerhouse 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Cause some mornings, you want to revisit the past...I guess you can't go home..this is different than I remember years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have a fiver of these resting. Maybe it's time to pull one out and give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

These are box a worthy NC.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> These are box a worthy NC.


Saw those.....any good?


----------



## StillPuffin

These are fantastic..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> Saw those.....any good?


Yes! I like them. They are pretty light but complex and tastey. Perfect morning smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

StillPuffin said:


> These are fantastic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That band....... tasty looking smoke!


----------



## Fusion

Cracker Crumbs to start the day, thanks @blackrabbit


----------



## awk6898

Beautiful day here in Maryland.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Gibraltar. Always a tasty smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

J. Fuego Origen. My first time trying these; why have I waited so long? I only grabbed a pack of 5. :crying:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> J. Fuego Origen. My first time trying these; why have I waited so long? I only grabbed a pack of 5. :crying:


Been waiting to see these on here. What did you get out of them?


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> These are box a worthy NC.


Indeed. I really like the toro and the corona gordo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> J. Fuego Origen. My first time trying these; why have I waited so long? I only grabbed a pack of 5. :crying:


Those are cheap on cigarbid now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Courtesy of @StillPuffin. Very good Cherry. Post house sanding for four hours. Watching the Rangers play the Yankees. Thank mayn.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

#2 for the day









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

AF Bestseller


----------



## Chris80

858 maduro with JW Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Perdomo Champagne Noir, glad it was my last one of these. Wrapper came all to pieces and none of them smoked good.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Been waiting to see these on here. What did you get out of them?


These little suckers are quite tasty! Very smooth cool smoke, semi-sweet milk chocolate, and coffee with cream. The light sweetness flavor is natural (no infusion), and they're medium bodied.



mpomario said:


> Those are cheap on cigarbid now.


Awesome! I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds.


----------



## msmith1986

awk6898 said:


> #2 for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I ran out of the Sopranos and got two fivers of the Consigliere. Waiting to see if they're the same or close even.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Store brand..
La Ceniza Torpedo - Cameroon



















Tasty. Medium..... these are great sticks. 
In fact they are better than those big brand names.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio Series H and Guatemalan Antigua this afternoon,


----------



## JohnBrody15

hawk45 said:


> AF Bestseller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot btw. Greens, oranges, and reds all complimenting each other plus the red and white throughout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Emilio Series H and Guatemalan Antigua this afternoon,
> View attachment 149130


Who makes these? Where can I get some?
You always post some interesting smokes I've never had or even heard of!:vs_OMG:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Asylum Insidious. Why this has a sweetened tip I don't know; it's a great cigar without it. Very nice!.:wink2:
Look at the tooth on this one! Wow, it is like 80 grit sandpaper! :surprise::vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

First smoke from a cigar bomb courtesy of BillH. I stupidly announced his gift in the Pipe and Tobacco Bombs thread!:noidea: There were two of these. This was the first. Delightful maduro. Can't wait to try the others!:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Herrera Esteli courtesy of @WABOOM and some Irmaiskey









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Who makes these? Where can I get some?
> You always post some interesting smokes I've never had or even heard of!:vs_OMG:


The Emilio lineup is somewhat different from other brands, most if not all of the cigars carrying the Emilio name are blended by different people, You can find some at Cigarfederation.com


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Herrera Esteli courtesy of @WABOOM and some Irmaiskey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Never had either. How was the whiskey?


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Never had either. How was the whiskey?


It's tin cup. Fruity and light, seems to play well with this stick. I have a Royal Danish heavy hitter (also from Waboom) just waiting to be paired with some Lagavullin. But that will have to wait for a day I am not on call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> First smoke from a cigar bomb courtesy of BillH. I stupidly announced his gift in the Pipe and Tobacco Bombs thread!:noidea: There were two of these. This was the first. Delightful maduro. Can't wait to try the others!:grin2:


Only 6000 of those Batch 7 were made, i have a few, like em a lot


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> These little suckers are quite tasty! Very smooth cool smoke, semi-sweet milk chocolate, and coffee with cream. The light sweetness flavor is natural (no infusion), and they're medium bodied.
> 
> Awesome! I'll check it out. Thanks!


They are on cigarpage.com today and tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> They are on cigarpage.com today and tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea, that's the OC blend (I have the O in the OC):grin2:. Granted, this was my first J. Fuego, I will definitely seek out their other lines. Thank you puffer.


----------



## BillH

Good evenin' ladies and gents. It's Saturday night and I'm sparking up me first cigar. If you haven't done so by now why don't you light something special 'cuz it's the weekend, it's Summer's last hoorah for many of us and it's a great day to be alive.

Mine's an Illusione 88 candela. It's my very first candela and I've been told a very mild one at that. I can taste what's got to be the chlorophyll.. a little bit of a grassy bite type flavor fer lack of a better phrase. Pleasant though.

Cheers everybody!

P.S. let keep in mind too, everyone in Florida and everywhere else affected by these hurricanes. Say a prayer or maybe donate something if you're not the holy roller type or both. There are people out there whose whole livelihood may be wiped out in the next few days.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BillH said:


> Good evenin' ladies and gents. It's Saturday night and I'm sparking up me first cigar. If you haven't done so by now why don't you light something special 'cuz it's the weekend, it's Summer's last hoorah for many of us and it's a great day to be alive.
> 
> Mine's an Illusione 88 candela. It's my very first candela and I've been told a very mild one at that. I can taste what's got to be the chlorophyll.. a little bit of a grassy bite type flavor fer lack of a better phrase. Pleasant though.
> 
> Cheers everybody!
> 
> P.S. let keep in mind too, everyone in Florida and everywhere else affected by these hurricanes. Say a prayer or maybe donate something if you're not the holy roller type or both. There are people out there whose whole livelihood may be wiped out in the next few days.


Now that's a bright green candela! I've had many a candela b4, but never one that green!:surprise:
Hope you enjoyed it brother.


----------



## BillH

I'm glad you liked it @Piper, I thought they were terrible until right before I sent you that I gave them another shot.. they really came around & I'd like to see what they're gonna be in another couple months. 
@Fusion I didn't know about they were limited, piper wouldn't have gotten any let alone two if I knew that haha. Jk.


----------



## BillH

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that's a bright green candela! I've had many a candela b4, but never one that green!:surprise:
> Hope you enjoyed it brother.


It's different that's for sure. I was enjoying the hell out of it until my pocket 'puter died and I had to go look for a battery.


----------



## csk415

Thanks for sharing Mario.


----------



## BillH

csk415 said:


> Thanks for sharing Mario.


Is that an Oscar Island Jim? Gurkha Shaggy foot?


----------



## BillH

Oh si.. numero 2 por la noche


----------



## GOT14U

BillH said:


> Is that an Oscar Island Jim? Gurkha Shaggy foot?


I'm betting a Ezra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

BillH said:


> Is that an Oscar Island Jim? Gurkha Shaggy foot?


Noel Rojas. Un peso I think.


----------



## czartann

csk415 said:


> Thanks for sharing Mario.


Let me take a guess.. Drew Estates Shaggy Foot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Got a lot of catching up to do...

First couple are the only ones I remembered to snap pics of from fishing trip the last couple days

King is Dead is tonight's smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

T52 Double Corona and Sammy Smith Oatmeal Stout










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Long day, finally smoke time.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Fernandez and an EP Carrillo for golf today and an Illusion Epernay tonight.


----------



## hawk45

Thig said:


> Perdomo Champagne Noir, glad it was my last one of these. Wrapper came all to pieces and none of them smoked good.


Perdomo's have always been hit or miss with me. Some burn great, some are just junk, actually too many for me to spend good money on anymore. I had the same thing happen to a Noir (and a few 10yr Annies).. Liked the flavors, but build sucked.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Punch London Club 5x40 Maduro.


----------



## bobbya08

EZ chocolate stout and some Dunkin' Donuts coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> EZ chocolate stout and some Dunkin' Donuts coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morning, sir.


----------



## Thig

hawk45 said:


> Perdomo's have always been hit or miss with me. Some burn great, some are just junk, actually too many for me to spend good money on anymore. I had the same thing happen to a Noir (and a few 10yr Annies).. Liked the flavors, but build sucked.


That has been my experience as well, I bought several samplers in the beginning to see what I really liked. The only Perdomo I have really enjoyed was a Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last Call and Peet's MD blend. Morning all.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mornin! Deer scouting time....Ave Maria Argentum and BRCC...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Straight Ligero from a noob trade with @HumphrysGhost,







Thank you Mark!


----------



## mrolland5500

Dunkin Donuts Coffee abd Singer and Monk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Sons of Anarchy and a Redbull. Didn't care for the cigar, poor construction made it thin and airy.


----------



## Kidvegas

Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion from my good friend @WNYTony. Dang this is a very enjoyable cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Leaves are turning. 















Final 3rd achieved full on chocolate bomb status and I noticed a patch. No big deal. These a wonderful cigars.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

This and a Kona today


----------



## mrolland5500

Can't remember who sent me this but it's a darn good smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

mrolland5500 said:


> Dunkin Donuts Coffee abd Singer and Monk


Gosh dang, I want your life, lol! That looks like heaven on Earth.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Round 2 this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just order some of that death wish coffee. What do you think of those TLDs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Just order some of that death wish coffee. What do you think of those TLDs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoying them greatly very box worthy imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FunkBass55

Jetlag had me walking my new neighborhood in the early morn. Tried a LFD double ligero. Pleasantly surprised. Great smoke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoying them greatly very box worthy imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or two in my opinion....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

FunkBass55 said:


> Jetlag had me walking my new neighborhood in the early morn. Tried a LFD double ligero. Pleasantly surprised. Great smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forget, are you the guy that moved 6000 miles away?


----------



## quesquared

Saturday & series jj today























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

WABOOM said:


> I forget, are you the guy that moved 6000 miles away?


I believe. Back home from Deutschland. Atleast all my cigars made it safely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Four Kicks BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Breakfast of champions at Ford on Fifth cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

mpomario said:


> Fired up another busted up no.9. Three of the five have cracked up wrappers. Everything else in the drawer has been fine. Still a good smoke, but damn, for the price. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that sucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

1st Sobremesa. Tasty smoke and surely one to repeat.


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> 1st Sobremesa. Tasty smoke and surely one to repeat.


So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor, with a cup of Kona


----------



## Randy956

My own roll


----------



## Randy956

Last night. Home roll


----------



## Piper

BillH said:


> I'm glad you liked it @Piper, I thought they were terrible until right before I sent you that I gave them another shot.. they really came around & I'd like to see what they're gonna be in another couple months.
> 
> @Fusion I didn't know about they were limited, piper wouldn't have gotten any let alone two if I knew that haha. Jk.


Bill, it was a treat to smoke a maduro after over a year of smoking only CT wrappers. Thanks again for the bomb. I'm still recovering! :vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Happy NFL Sunday! Got the roast cooking, beer is cold and a Liga T52 for after dinner.


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina Blue Label










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina Blue Label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not know there was a blue label. Only black and red.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I did not know there was a blue label. Only black and red.


You're joking right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> I did not know there was a blue label. Only black and red.


You know they have a bronze label as well right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Met with my guys at the Station. Trucks are ready. Backhoe at home and truck are prepped. Finally get a chance to sit with this FDLA and some Joe. I have a feeling tomorrow is not going to be a relaxing smoke kinda day...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Met with my guys at the Station. Trucks are ready. Backhoe at home and truck are prepped. Finally get a chance to sit with this FDLA and some Joe. I have a feeling tomorrow is not going to be a relaxing smoke kinda day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today so far.....








CAO FEC, Tapatalk does like the pic, then....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I'm not.



mrolland5500 said:


> You know they have a bronze label as well right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did know this. TAA version.


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Today so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAO FEC, Tapatalk does like the pic, then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a NICE day....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Last night. Home roll


Dayuum when u gonna start sellin. I'm thinkin I need of fiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a couple today. The Ave Maria sucked , along with the Sindicate...no offense @WNYTony reminded me of a Padron so normal smokers would love it....grabbed me a Las Calveras and a Yellow cake too sub out. Life's to short for shitty sticks! No pick of the yellow cake.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first line of these.. I should have bought more than just the one. I'll definitely be getting more sometime in my future.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First Padilla Artemis. Not too bad. Very smooth with a leather and nutmeg flavor on the first third.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

1st Mi Querida while watching Sunday football at the lounge. I don't know why I missed out on these and the Sobremesa's for so long. Both very good cigars right off the shelf. 

Mi Querida reminded me a little of the Undercrown with a little more earthiness. Might need to clear some room in the tuppers for some of these to take a little nap.


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> 1st Mi Querida while watching Sunday football at the lounge. I don't know why I missed out on these and the Sobremesa's for so long. Both very good cigars right off the shelf.
> 
> Mi Querida reminded me a little of the Undercrown with a little more earthiness. Might need to clear some room in the tuppers for some of these to take a little nap.


Clear room and clear a lot of it....grab anything from Steve Saka and DTT.....best sticks out there bud. Wish I would have known...I'd a bombed ya. The Mi Querida is smoother then the UC in my short timers opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Yeah, seems to me that the Undercrowns get much better with serious time. I have a box of undercrowns right now that have a couple months on them and I enjoyed the Mi Querida more right off the shelf. I will say that I've smoked a couple Undercrowns with about a years rest and they were pretty spectacular. Maybe I'll let the UCs sleep long term and grab a box of the Mi Queridas for the short term. Steve Saka is having an event at my local lounge in October so I'm hoping I won't be traveling then. I'd love to try all of his offerings and maybe something special from the event.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Yeah, seems to me that the Undercrowns get much better with serious time. I have a box of undercrowns right now that have a couple months on them and I enjoyed the Mi Querida more right off the shelf. I will say that I've smoked a couple Undercrowns with about a years rest and they were pretty spectacular. Maybe I'll let the UCs sleep long term and grab a box of the Mi Queridas for the short term. Steve Saka is having an event at my local lounge in October so I'm hoping I won't be traveling then. I'd love to try all of his offerings and maybe something special from the event.


Don't let em go past three years. They lose the subtle pepper, pick up more hay.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG 40th anniversary,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last one from my 2008ish box, 4th cigar today, maybe my last for the day .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Yeah, seems to me that the Undercrowns get much better with serious time. I have a box of undercrowns right now that have a couple months on them and I enjoyed the Mi Querida more right off the shelf. I will say that I've smoked a couple Undercrowns with about a years rest and they were pretty spectacular. Maybe I'll let the UCs sleep long term and grab a box of the Mi Queridas for the short term. Steve Saka is having an event at my local lounge in October so I'm hoping I won't be traveling then. I'd love to try all of his offerings and maybe something special from the event.


If you can get the unbagagos at the event let me know...it's the only ones I haven't tried of there's. I'll go in haves with you for sure if you want that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine Delicious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Wish I had ordered more then I did.... phenomenal cigar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick grab from the humi @ Half-Time


----------



## PhilB

GOT14U said:


> If you can get the unbagagos at the event let me know...it's the only ones I haven't tried of there's. I'll go in haves with you for sure if you want that is.


I liked the Umbagogs so much that I just got a box of Mi Querida. If those are the even better version, they will be spectacular!


----------



## PhilB

Got this one months ago from a friend and have been saving it for a special occasion. Celebrating my mom's birthday (who passed years ago) is it.


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Wish I had ordered more then I did.... phenomenal cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still hanging onto the one you sent me. I'll smoke it one day lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'm still hanging onto the one you sent me. I'll smoke it one day lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better be sooner then later! Bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> If you can get the unbagagos at the event let me know...it's the only ones I haven't tried of there's. I'll go in haves with you for sure if you want that is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they are available here.

http://www.2guyscigars.com/umbagog-cigars/

I'm sure I can buy them at the event, but with the recent California tax hike, the price will be brutal.


----------



## WNYTony

Paul Garmirian 20th for golf this morning and an Oliva V #4 tonight


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Partagas 1845 Churchill 7x49


----------



## Blunt Rapper

GOT14U said:


> Wish I had ordered more then I did.... phenomenal cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waz that?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Paul Garmirian 20th for golf this morning and an Oliva V #4 tonight


How was the PG Tony?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Early morning breakfast.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Blunt Rapper said:


> Waz that?


Ezra Zion "Cleaver"....guuuuud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Ezra Zion "Cleaver"....guuuuud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud #HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Guatemalan Antigua today,


----------



## konut

Illusione Singulare Kadosh

I purchased this stick about a month ago from cigarplace.biz as Kadosh is very similar to my last name. "Kadosh" from the Hebrew for holy. I usually don't get cigars this expensive but I thought this would be an appropriate morning cigar for my 65th birthday. Its a 4 1/4X48 limited edition medium - full that lived up to its price. As with most, I smoked it down to a lip burning nub. A great start to the day.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=149370&thumb=1


----------



## Champagne InHand

Me and my RC! Starting this week off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina no#6 unreleased
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina no#6 unreleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a toothy little bastard.....


----------



## mrolland5500

The whole line is awesome it's 0-9 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Morphine Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had much time to look, but only found the corona on Famous. Is the demand that high usually? I haven't pulled the trigger and tried them yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13

Enjoyed this stick last night thanks to @StillPuffin! Thanks again brother


----------



## Fusion

Sungrown Maduro, one of my favs from AF


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I haven't had much time to look, but only found the corona on Famous. Is the demand that high usually? I haven't pulled the trigger and tried them yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The demand is very very high because they are just that damn guuuuuuuuuud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

TankSD13 said:


> Enjoyed this stick last night thanks to @StillPuffin! Thanks again brother


Those are great sticks. Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Getting ready for bow season!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Getting ready for bow season!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Lunch break relaxation..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

LFD Ligero Cabinet L400










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Break time... Wonky burn line and all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

bobbya08 said:


>


Had to do a double-take at my calendar when I saw that Tatuaje - "Is it Tuesday already?!" I thought. You guys have ruined me, lol.


----------



## bobbya08

dortold said:


> Had to do a double-take at my calendar when I saw that Tatuaje - "Is it Tuesday already?!" I thought. You guys have ruined me, lol.


Tats are good any day of the week lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Got this a couple years ago in a brown bag sampler I bought when I first started getting into cigars, and kept putting off smoking it.

Very smooth and chocolaty all the way through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First BH Maduro. It's rott so it has a funky burn line but a decent smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

First one after the hurricane. We were very lucky.
San Lotano Oval from a sampler. It was just ok, not a fun o those.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Padron 3000 maduro 5 1/2 x 52. Great smoke. Mmmm. Black coffee. And it didn't ask if I wanted cream and sugar.


----------



## droy1958

Oliva V Melanio......


----------



## ebnash

AB Presnado Torpedo. Checking out a new to me lounge a little south of me in Morgan Hill. Great place and the cigars seem to be properly stored as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warm Autumn like day here. I had to hack and cut my way through the fungus infested leaves of my microvineyard today. The grass, dandelions and clover seem to think it Spring.

I didn't get to finish a MF Connie but it kept me company even as ny air filter housing popped apart and I had to sit down and get the Honda mower right.

Just a burned out butt from hours ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 3,000 Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A very well rested shark and a cup of Kona,


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi while trying to finish up the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Bought a box of these at a event about 9 months ago and man I'm pleasantly surprised at how good this gar is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Nubbed it


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> A very well rested shark and a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 149618


Nathan, we know everything you smoke is very well rested! I think all the sticks you sent me earlier this year were at least 3 years old...

Maybe one day, I'll have the patience to let a cigar sit for more than just a few months.


----------



## mrolland5500

ebnash said:


> Nathan, we know everything you smoke is very well rested! I think all the sticks you sent me earlier this year were at least 3 years old...
> 
> Maybe one day, I'll have the patience to let a cigar sit for more than just a few months.


Well hell when you're a 160yrs old what do you expect nash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Well hell when you're a 160yrs old what do you expect nash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shows what you know, 153 last week!


----------



## konut

This afternoons birthday selection is a Jamaican Mario Palomino that is 20 years old. I had bought 4 boxes there while on a business trip. The last one.


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Shows what you know, 153 last week!


#HellYeah I was close 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Bought a box of these at a event about 9 months ago and man I'm pleasantly surprised at how good this gar is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good smokes.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Those are good smokes.


I had no clue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> I had no clue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either till I bought a Couple about a month ago. Have one left, been hoarding it a bit. Good smoke at a nice price.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> Me either till I bought a Couple about a month ago. Have one left, been hoarding it a bit. Good smoke at a nice price.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yes sir price point is pretty darn good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir price point is pretty darn good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it when i find a great smoke at 5 bucks. Those go on my need to buy more often list. A shame really because I'm on a cigar buying freeze. Self imposed to build my pipe stock up. That and work issues. But soon.. Soon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> I love it when i find a great smoke at 5 bucks. Those go on my need to buy more often list. A shame really because I'm on a cigar buying freeze. Self imposed to build my pipe stock up. That and work issues. But soon.. Soon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Be very careful of what you wish for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Be very careful of what you wish for
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait.. I wasn't aware I was wishing lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

HerreraEsteli Toro Tubos 
Gispert Robusto
Single Finger Metal Ashtray
Retractable Punch Cutter 
And a the Bonus Free Fiver of Quesada Oktoberfest Toros (Always check the coupon section on Famous Smoke for the free bonus)


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> I had no clue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are even good with little rest. Try the one I sent. Got it from the B&M a few weeks ago.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> They are even good with little rest. Try the one I sent. Got it from the B&M a few weeks ago.


Believe me it's next!!!!! That's the reason I broke out this little robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to fire this guy up. My first warped, and my first smoke from my nc pass picks.










Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> About to fire this guy up. My first warped, and my first smoke from my nc pass picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Those are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Those are good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little over the halfway mark and I agree with that statement.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Edgar Hoill Everyday Hustle


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here is my Tropical Storm Irma Survival Kit!!! That is a My Father Le Bigou 1922 Petit Robusto.










Sorry for posting todays mailcall in the wrong place earlier!!!


----------



## mpomario

A DE factory bundle #2 stick from months ago. These keep getting better. I think the bundle of 20 was under $60 from famous. Enjoying with a little sweet tea and MNF. Tapatalk won't let me load pic. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

NUB Cameroon, courtesy of @Rondo


----------



## TreySC

Whiskey rebellion and an old fashioned










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Tunneled. Couldn't cut back to save it.


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> How was the PG Tony?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had too many of the line but I've liked all of them I've had. Not running out to buy a box just yet, but I'm liking them and I have a few left from a lot I bought from another brother.


----------



## csk415

Well boys crap happens. Had to pitch the Nica. Bought it at the B&M a few weeks ago. RH in the walkin must have been high that day. Smoked like it was still to wet. Usually don't have problems from that place but oh well.

On to the North.


----------



## cammons

Dropped my bag of cigars on the way into the house that I had just picked up at my B&M and cracked the foot of my Liga Privada No.9. So... looks like he volunteered as tribute for tonight's smoke! Haha










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Broke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> About to fire this guy up. My first warped, and my first smoke from my nc pass picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Stellar choice


----------



## Blunt Rapper

CAO La Traviata Radiante Maduro 6x52. Had some trouble getting it to draw to my preference, but after I did, man did this burn well. Nice construction but a smooth yet uneventful smoke. A long session with no excitement. Was hoping for a little more flavor. Paired with my new favorite N/A beer (Clausthauler Dry-Hopped) it was a good cigar. Not a great one, for my un-educated taste buds.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> About to fire this guy up. My first warped, and my first smoke from my nc pass picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Great morning coffee smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Black with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## StillPuffin

Love this smoke. These and sobremesas are some of my new favorites










Had to nub it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Had to light up another one of these this morning the smoke that pours off of these is amazing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Had to light up another one of these this morning the smoke that pours off of these is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My stash of those are short robusto or something like that. They still last 45 minutes, but are a great smoke when I don't have much time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
#HellYeah


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> 1502 Black with a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 149905


There's light in the background. Are you running late today? Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Leaf by Oscar - Sumatra



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> There's light in the background. Are you running late today? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yesterday and today both! Back to a somewhat normal schedule starting tomorrow.


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> My stash of those are short robusto or something like that. They still last 45 minutes, but are a great smoke when I don't have much time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> #HellYeah


That's exactly the box I have I've been sleeping on these I popped the box yesterday and man wow went back to see when I purchased these almost a year of rest and man ooooooooohweeeeeeeee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

101 this morning, a Tat later maybe


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch on the run smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch on the run smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Trinidad good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Love this.


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> 101 this morning, a Tat later maybe


MAYBE? It is Tuesday ya know! J/K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Trinidad good smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The boxes are small, 16 or 18 I think, but I've had these since last October and they are fantastic.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
My personal nubber tool.


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> MAYBE? It is Tuesday ya know! J/K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea but it was a bit early for a Tat, needs a bit of a time commitment lol


----------



## cammons

Blind Man's Bluff










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Cavalier Geneve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Makes traffic a little more bearable...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Cavalier Geneve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeballing the one you sent me
Looks like a maduro-fest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I've been eyeballing the one you sent me
> Looks like a maduro-fest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed and it's ready to go bud darn guuuuuuuuud stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tuesday special Tatuaje K222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

First Padron I've ever had. 2000 I think. It's been resting since I got it in a random assortment from a family member last Christmas. I see a lot of guys smoking these so I figured I'd finally try it today. 
Quite frankly I'm not impressed with it much at all. Even though the burn was nice and even, it is rolled incredibly loose so the last 3rd is way too hot. Other than a full pepper retrohale, it is quite the complete opposite of interesting or complex. This is my first Padron so I have no idea if the 26 or 64 I see so much here are good or not. With spending all my extra money on distillery upgrades right now, I can't imagine trying a 26 or 64 anytime soon.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

La Gloria Cubana Extra Maduro 6 1/4x46. Has strong woodsy notes because a carpenter bee dive bombed me, aggressively buzzed around my head and stung my eye lid. Never seen an all black bee before, or been stung when I was minding my own business.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> That's exactly the box I have I've been sleeping on these I popped the box yesterday and man wow went back to see when I purchased these almost a year of rest and man ooooooooohweeeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


list add alert!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> First Padron I've ever had. 2000 I think. It's been resting since I got it in a random assortment from a family member last Christmas. I see a lot of guys smoking these so I figured I'd finally try it today.
> Quite frankly I'm not impressed with it much at all. Even though the burn was nice and even, it is rolled incredibly loose so the last 3rd is way too hot. Other than a full pepper retrohale, it is quite the complete opposite of interesting or complex. This is my first Padron so I have no idea if the 26 or 64 I see so much here are good or not. With spending all my extra money on distillery upgrades right now, I can't imagine trying a 26 or 64 anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So there with you. Got sick of being disappointed with them so I quit buying them....most overrated stick in my opinion, well them and tats. But that's just me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> So there with you. Got sick of being disappointed with them so I quit buying them....most overrated stick in my opinion, well them and tats. But that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just have to smoke the right ones lol. I can't believe you don't like tats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

My own roll
Sweetness, hint of pepper, cinnamon, vanilla, and smooth for a day old. If not enjoyed within 24 hours it needs to age at minimum 6 weeks. 6 months to a year is best 
But this one is really nice


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> You just have to smoke the right ones lol. I can't believe you don't like tats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I so want to be just can't. The owner of the local B&M told me I have a f*^%ed up palate....I can't disagree. Sad thing is he has tons of tats all the time. And all the special little monsters and crap. Oh well. Reminds me I need to make a doctors appointment...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> My own roll
> Sweetness, hint of pepper, cinnamon, vanilla, and smooth for a day old. If not enjoyed within 24 hours it needs to age at minimum 6 weeks. 6 months to a year is best
> But this one is really nice


So cool. I need a 5er. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Undercrown Shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> First Padron I've ever had. 2000 I think. It's been resting since I got it in a random assortment from a family member last Christmas. I see a lot of guys smoking these so I figured I'd finally try it today.
> Quite frankly I'm not impressed with it much at all. Even though the burn was nice and even, it is rolled incredibly loose so the last 3rd is way too hot. Other than a full pepper retrohale, it is quite the complete opposite of interesting or complex. This is my first Padron so I have no idea if the 26 or 64 I see so much here are good or not. With spending all my extra money on distillery upgrades right now, I can't imagine trying a 26 or 64 anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Was that the natural? If so that might be the issue. I wasn't impressed with the natural, but love the maduro. While not super complex it tastes great to the last.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sucks these aren't made anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Sucks these aren't made anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any clue why?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Sucks these aren't made anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are those the ones you bought that come in the cool looking wrapping paper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Any clue why?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk












Room 101 cigars, no longer in production from what I understand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Are those the ones you bought that come in the cool looking wrapping paper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> Was that the natural? If so that might be the issue. I wasn't impressed with the natural, but love the maduro. While not super complex it tastes great to the last.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed. I loved the 7000 maduro... 2000 natural not so much.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

czartann said:


> Undercrown Shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much rest and how would you rate it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Any clue why?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Matt Booth was the owner of the Room 101 brand, he had a Partnership with Davidoff to handle his production and distribution, deal went sour and he pulled out, Something also to do with Camacho but dont have the details as to why this all happened.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture as I smoked the entire RoMa Craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion while walking the dog and sitting by our large neighborhood pond that had a big heron eyeballing us, while trying to hold completely still. 

These have aged into a very nice cigar. Are the better than the other Intemperance selections, not at all, but not any worse. 

Even at discounted Famous prices these seem pretty steep unless you win in Auctioneer. 

Still as far as very well made NCs go, RoMa Craft, for being smaller production are top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Bambi Backdoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## mrolland5500

WABOOM said:


>


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45




----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> So there with you. Got sick of being disappointed with them so I quit buying them....most overrated stick in my opinion, well them and tats. But that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't make a very good impression....


Alrightdriver said:


> Was that the natural? If so that might be the issue. I wasn't impressed with the natural, but love the maduro. While not super complex it tastes great to the last.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It was the natural. But even if it was a maduro, it was rolled way too loose and no complexity, and to me it was garbage. I would be mad if I paid for it, especially for what they normally go for.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> They didn't make a very good impression....It was the natural. But even if it was a maduro, it was rolled way too loose and no complexity, and to me it was garbage. I would be mad if I paid for it, especially for what they normally go for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The 2000's are about 5 bucks. But I can agree they are usually kinda one note.. But it's a note i usually like a lot.. The maduro anyway. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

StillPuffin said:


> Love this smoke. These and sobremesas are some of my new favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to nub it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do those compare to the Sobremesa? I really liked the one you sent. One of the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

hawk45 said:


>


Beautiful !


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat TAA 2017 (re release of the 2014)


----------



## msmith1986

After the Padron disappointment earlier, I lit a good ole Punch for the ride home. Then I got home and sat on the back porch with little miss Luna to finish it. (I have to keep an eye on her, she likes to eat cigars and cigar nubs.)























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First black market. Pretty good. Reminded me of an AJF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

J. Fuego Heat Corojo Toro...A wonderful $2 stick!!!


----------



## csk415

8-5-8


----------



## scott1256ca

ashton is from a couple of days ago. MB3 this afternoon.


----------



## czartann

Stogiepuffer said:


> How much rest and how would you rate it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had in my humidor for about 2 months since I purchased it. The smoke is smooth with some faint hint of spice. But its too mild for my taste. As you know its Drew Estates, its full of smokes and burn very well.

I would say this is perfect for morning stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Diesel Unlimited Maduro. Perfect ash.


----------



## jc389

Pretty decent. Haven't had a punch in a long time! Picked this up out of the bargain bin









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

I just smoked a Punch too. Champion 4 1/2 x 30-60-44 Double Maduro. Started strong and earthy/peppery. Finished smooth.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

czartann said:


> I had in my humidor for about 2 months since I purchased it. The smoke is smooth with some faint hint of spice. But its too mild for my taste. As you know its Drew Estates, its full of smokes and burn very well.
> 
> I would say this is perfect for morning stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I bought my first fiver a few weeks ago and smoked one off the truck. It was ok for a connie but I won't buy more. For the cost/benifit ratio there are alot better selections out there IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C-Fed Color Project, 'Salmon Patty' and a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> C-Fed Color Project, 'Salmon Patty' and a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,
> View attachment 150129


 Now that's more like it that's what we are used to Darkness Everybody Darkness.... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Not bad for 1.00 a cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> C-Fed Color Project, 'Salmon Patty' and a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,
> 
> View attachment 150129


Very cool! I've heard those are one of the better Color Project cigars. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Nat Sherman Metropolitan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

dortold said:


> Cracked cap, weak draw, and bad burn, all conspired to keep me from enjoying it. Think I'll let these guys nap for a while more, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up smoking one of my cheaper, condolence toros... (I hide the band in shame, haha)





Stogiepuffer said:


> Thanks, I bought my first fiver a few weeks ago and smoked one off the truck. It was ok for a connie but I won't buy more. For the cost/benifit ratio there are alot better selections out there IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I 100% agree with you. I got 4 sticks and not buying them anymore in the near future. Like you said, for the price i could get better taste from other sticks. :wink2:


----------



## StillPuffin

La imperiosa duke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Now that's more like it that's what we are used to Darkness Everybody Darkness.... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Charlie Murphy! Darknesses! Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

La Palina Robusto with about 16 months of rest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Nat Sherman Metropolitan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're giving Google a break for these guys again? Nats are classics. Too bad some European company bought them and closed the town house in midtown. An NYC trip won't be the same anymore unless it opens back up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Charlie Murphy! Darknesses! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You're giving Google a break for these guys again? Nats are classics. Too bad some European company bought them and closed the town house in midtown. An NYC trip won't be the same anymore unless it opens back up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I agree bud yeah the guys need a break sometimes...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LGC Black


----------



## msmith1986

I had to dig these out and see if I still had some after smoking another Paradox the other day. I have no clue how long I've had them, but I believe I bought them around when I first started smoking cigars 10-11 years ago. It sucks I wasn't real into cigars back then and didn't buy a lot more than I did of a lot of sticks. What I do know is it aged very well. Earthy, cedar, pepper, and a slight floral note on the backend.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Good stick indeed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Angry ELF 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handfulofanthrax`

New world


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruination and coffee today,


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro while running slack line for a house electric service upgrade. 2 blocks up from the York Fair going on this week.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Very cool! I've heard those are one of the better Color Project cigars. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a bit surprised, I didn't look it up until after I lit it, I pulled the tray I decided to smoke from this morning, this was close to the top had a fairly light wrapper and when I gave it a sniff had some creamy sweat notes,,, 
Fired it up and it's a pepper bomb thru the first third, not quite eye watering but close, it's listed as med but by the halfway mark I was starting to think I might should have ate something. The pepper eased up after the first third and I did start to get some Cedar, spice, bread and cashew notes.
I've got another one I will try with water and see what else I can get out of it.


----------



## GOT14U

Always guuud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from Ruiz Cigars in Reno


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not bad.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

First cigars I have had in over 2 years. I started with a Tatuaje Maravillas from 2006 and finished with a Cohiba Sublime EL 2004. It's great to be back.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful view... I miss GREEN!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ Green Army Men


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Beautiful view... I miss GREEN!


Well I ruined this cigar. The draw was pretty tight so tried to open it up with the modus and I ended up splitting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Round 2 I'll try not to ruin this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Well I ruined this cigar. The draw was pretty tight so tried to open it up with the modus and I ended up splitting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no! Want another one?


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Oh no! Want another one?


I appreciate it but you don't have to do that. It was my dumb ass fault.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you post these in the Warped Wednesday thread?:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Did you post these in the Warped Wednesday thread?:vs_unimpressed:


I did just for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I did just for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I appreciate it but you don't have to do that. It was my dumb ass fault.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @bobbya08 whoa wait a minute I'm the only one that can call you Dumbass  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry AB Family Blend. Pretty nice after first lighting. Pairing with some root beer after seeing folks do that. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> @bobbya08 whoa wait a minute I'm the only one that can call you Dumbass  lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol it's usually my wife that calls me that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

EZ all my exes maduro.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> lol it's usually my wife that calls me that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lawd have muccie on huh sole.... lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Mario
You weren't lying brother
This thing is maduro heaven
So many great flavors here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> EZ all my exes maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks Mario
> You weren't lying brother
> This thing is maduro heaven
> So many great flavors here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed brother indeed phenomenal!!! Enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

DoomSlayer said:


> First cigars I have had in over 2 years. I started with a Tatuaje Maravillas from 2006 and finished with a Cohiba Sublime EL 2004. It's great to be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Welcome back. Why the long break?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Some simple cigars tonight. First, a Nic 90 followed by a PDR Small Batch Reserve while smoking some meat that thawed while the power was out due to Irma. We lost everything in both Refrigerator/Freezers except about 2 lbs. of meat.:crying:
We are alive and well so I will not complain. Anyway....
PDR is not what they used to be! I've had all these cigars for almost a year and every single one (across many lines) is a chore to smoke. I used to enjoy PDR, but sadly I don't anymore.:frown2: Oh well, I guess they'll get demoted the shit tupper for the non-smoking guests.
Happy humpday all!


----------



## TreySC

Felt like a drumstick kinda night









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

TreySC said:


> Felt like a drumstick kinda night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Some simple cigars tonight. First, a Nic 90 followed by a PDR Small Batch Reserve while smoking some meat that thawed while the power was out due to Irma. We lost everything in both Refrigerator/Freezers except about 2 lbs. of meat.:crying:
> 
> We are alive and well so I will not complain. Anyway....
> 
> PDR is not what they used to be! I've had all these cigars for almost a year and every single one (across many lines) is a chore to smoke. I used to enjoy PDR, but sadly I don't anymore.:frown2: Oh well, I guess they'll get demoted the shit tupper for the non-smoking guests.
> 
> Happy humpday all!


Glad you're ok bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Stogiepuffer said:


> Welcome back. Why the long break?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I used to work in the cigar industry for a long time. I quit for a more traditional job some time in September two years ago. My wife hates cigars, so I couldn't smoke any around her. But mainly, it's because my wife and I adopted a two and a half year old. It's been too hectic to smoke anything, so I finally just told my wife I need to get out one of these nights and have a cigar.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

EP Carrillo Cabinet with a @mrolland5500 pose and tonight a Vegas Cubanas corona


----------



## mrolland5500

WNYTony said:


> EP Carrillo Cabinet with a @mrolland5500 pose and tonight a Vegas Cubanas corona


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Arturo Fuente Privada Maduro 6 3/4x44. Sad I only gotta single, but would prefer a larger RG anyway. Enjoyed it.


----------



## ebnash

Got a last minute call this afternoon from my manager asking me to jump on a plane out to Arizona, so I grabbed a couple smokes and a suitcase and was on a plane 3 hours later. At the hotel now enjoying a Le Bijou 1922 Short Robusto out on the patio. Sorry for the crap picture, its from my iPad.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Whewee. This might be my new favorite. Was a little intimidated at first, but this was such a nice smoke.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think tonight I may smoke the one of these you sent me. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

LGC Serie R and Peets Brasil Minas.... Mornin y'all









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> I think tonight I may smoke the one of these you sent me. :wink2:


Fantastic stick

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> LGC Serie R and Peets Brasil Minas.... Mornin y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Mawnin brother

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Project with my morning Sumatra,


----------



## BillH

I smoked this yesterday, ran out of bandwidth on me internets, wish Comcast would get out to the sticks already. 

The smoke was terrible.. all harsh, must have been a bad one 'cuz I thoroughly enjoyed the other 3 I smoked.

Room 101's Namakubi


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21 for the drive today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Got a last minute call this afternoon from my manager asking me to jump on a plane out to Arizona, so I grabbed a couple smokes and a suitcase and was on a plane 3 hours later. At the hotel now enjoying a Le Bijou 1922 Short Robusto out on the patio. Sorry for the crap picture, its from my iPad.


Where at in AZ? And how long?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yesterday's last swim before draining the ******* pool! It's getting cooler here now, should stay below 100 for the next 7 months or so. DTT Todo Los Dias!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Yesterday's last swim before draining the ******* pool! It's getting cooler here now, should stay below 100 for the next 7 months or so. DTT Todo Los Dias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bama ******* pool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Bama ******* pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey Perv! Why you taking pics of my kiddos? Get off my lawn!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last Call. At the range.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Great smoke when aged. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

That wrapper
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd for the day. Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Not bad for the price.


----------



## tliotis

JnV Maduro!
An excellent smoke ! Full of chocolate and nuts!









Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These are a lot better now with a few months on them


----------



## msmith1986

1845 classic habano after lunch























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure what this is, got it cuz I saw it here before. Not to bad, and I get to checkout a new lounge today over by my companies office. Win win! One of the coolest lounges I've been to.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Not sure what this is, got it cuz I saw it here before. Not to bad, and I get to checkout a new lounge today over by my companies office. Win win! One of the coolest lounges I've been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a foundry time flies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE Herrera with my afternoon coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Heading home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

GOT14U said:


> Not sure what this is, got it cuz I saw it here before. Not to bad, and I get to checkout a new lounge today over by my companies office. Win win! One of the coolest lounges I've been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky man, if I had that over my office I'd be working 'in the field' all day every day of the week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Diesel unholy.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Smoke


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of @mrolland5500. Very nice so far Mario. Thank you.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Thanks to the MAW thread an I'm thoroughly enjoying this Illusione. Complete with a Nice little dimple in the head after cutting. Gave me the warm fuzzies from the get go. Thank you @TankSD13.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Just felt like visiting an old friend tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Just felt like visiting an old friend tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are tasty.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LHCC









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> LHCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Another great AJF cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Brass knuckle something or other from Mario @mrolland5500. Very nice brother! Smooth and toasty. I could retro this whole cigar, it was that smooth. Thanks buddy!:smile2:
A pic with my blue eyed babygirl and one of me.

#HellYeah


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Brass knuckle something or other from Mario @mrolland5500. Very nice brother! Smooth and toasty. I could retro this whole cigar, it was that smooth. Thanks buddy!:smile2:
> 
> A pic with my blue eyed babygirl and one of me.
> 
> #HellYeah


Enjoy brother #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Love these cheap arse tats.


----------



## BillH

A Liga No.9 from March '13 compliments of @StogieNinja 's blind sale... All but the last cap came off, but besides that.. Exceptional shtuff, thanks Ninja








Reminds of the Blind Man's bluff I smoked the other day


----------



## SoCal Gunner

It's almost like I don't know what to smoke on a Thursday (Maduro Monday, Tat Tuesday, etc).

Haven't had one of these in a bit, and it looked inviting and I've got a little down time so here we go!


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Brass knuckle something or other from Mario @mrolland5500. Very nice brother! Smooth and toasty. I could retro this whole cigar, it was that smooth. Thanks buddy!:smile2:
> 
> A pic with my blue eyed babygirl and one of me.
> 
> #HellYeah


Damn look at all those gray hairs in the beard lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

Currently enjoying a EPC La Historia after a little lawn work (hence the dirty fingernails). One of my favorites!


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> Compliments of @mrolland5500. Very nice so far Mario. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Indeed brother enjoy very good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

BillH said:


> A Liga No.9 from March '13 compliments of @StogieNinja 's blind sale... All but the last cap came off, but besides that.. Exceptional shtuff, thanks Ninja
> View attachment 150497
> 
> 
> Reminds of the Blind Man's bluff I smoked the other day


One of the old breed. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TCstr8 said:


> Compliments of @mrolland5500. Very nice so far Mario. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I loved the Lucille that Mario sent me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

*Enjoyed my first Last Call by AJ Fernandez. **Thanks again, @csk415 for the suggestion. Smoked nice right out of the box.*


----------



## msmith1986

I'm feeling beat up from a long week, so a Bully for the ride home seems appropriate.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Tat regios

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto.








A particularly good example too. I knew right away. The kind of cigar that the cherry blazes up with every little puff, and puts out lots of cool smoke.


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> Where at in AZ? And how long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Chandler, flying home tomorrow afternoon.

I was thinking about checking out either Hiland's or Big Sticks tonight as they are listed as Warped dealers. Hilands looks to have a decent price on a box of Cortos so that's tempting. If I order from small batch, it a mondo tax bill.

If not, I have a Camacho Triple Maduro that I can burn at the hotel tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> I'm in Chandler, flying home tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I was thinking about checking out either Hiland's or Big Sticks tonight as they are listed as Warped dealers. Hilands looks to have a decent price on a box of Cortos so that's tempting. If I order from small batch, it a mondo tax bill.
> 
> If not, I have a Camacho Triple Maduro that I can burn at the hotel tonight.


That's way on the other side of town bud, wish you was on the West side....I don't have any clue about those lounges either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First candela. Bombed to me with some age apparently. Really like it more than I thought I would, then a fave with some TNF.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

First Diesel with my furry companion by my side. She loves stogies and alcohol, but not at the same time. Best dog I've ever had...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> Not sure what this is, got it cuz I saw it here before. Not to bad, and I get to checkout a new lounge today over by my companies office. Win win! One of the coolest lounges I've been to.
> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What lounge this?


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> What lounge this?


Fumar...north Phoenix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Aladino robusto by Julio Eiroa
Got this in the Cigar Authority Care Package and it's a pretty good smoke so far.


----------



## Maxh92

First time having one of these. Great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Blunt Rapper said:


> *Enjoyed my first Last Call by AJ Fernandez. **Thanks again, @csk415 for the suggestion. Smoked nice right out of the box.*


Glad you liked them. If you get the chance try the Habano wrapper last call. It's also a good smoke. Another good little smoke are the short stories.


----------



## TreySC

Loving this lancero weather. This one thanks to my good buddy @WNYTony









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chief Cool Arrow and Guatemalan today,


----------



## mrolland5500

Ok students









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There is a song that comes to mind....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

It seems like forever since my last post (sorry). Work always gets crazy around the back to school season up here in Canada, the joys of working for working an internet company. The weather is great this morning and I'm working afternoons so I'm taking full advantage with this Oliva Serie G.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nice mild stick, has a pepper kick for me on the front of my tongue. Wasn't expecting that. The burn was almost flawless.
Dapper Cubo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Another great AJF cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With time they'll get better, smoother. But it already was a good smoke with a nice punch.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Coronation with a San Francisco Bay Coffee Co French Roast


----------



## mrolland5500

Mmmmmm guuuuuud









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Mmmmmm guuuuuud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I think we need a rule that Mario is required to post the name of any cigar he posts a picture of...


----------



## msmith1986

JtAv8tor said:


> I think we need a rule that Mario is required to post the name of any cigar he posts a picture of...


Lol. I agree though. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Lol. I agree though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


+3 lol, most of the time i have no idea then get surprised when i see one i know


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Courtesy of Jack @curmudgeonista
If I didn't know better I would swear this thing had some island tobacco in it
Much better than I expected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Ohana?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Mmmmmm guuuuuud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Never had 1, but I think this is bishops blend from bltc

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Ohana?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yellow rose of Texas I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> Yellow rose of Texas I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I was way off, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Ohana?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's right

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Never had 1, but I think this is bishops blend from bltc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Well I was way off, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's made by crowned heads. Only reason I know is I happened to see some today at the B&M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Well I was way off, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No you're correct it's made by Ryan Frank Rodriguez of ohana cigars it's his 40th birthday blend yellow rose of Texas is way off

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> It's made by crowned heads. Only reason I know is I happened to see some today at the B&M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mario just said it was Ohana. Gonna have to require him to post names of his gars, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> No you're correct it's made by Ryan Frank Rodriguez of ohana cigars it's his 40th birthday blend yellow rose of Texas is way off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Well crap I thought I had it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Mario just said it was Ohana. Gonna have to require him to post names of his gars, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk











They do look similar though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> They do look similar though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yrs now that is the yellow rose of Texas I think I'll smoke one when I get home

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yrs now that is the yellow rose of Texas I think I'll smoke one when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You're killing me bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> You're killing me bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol..... Now you know that's what I was put on this planet for

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> You're killing me bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's killing me too, lol. They do look similar. @mrolland5500 needs to start giving flavor play by play on these gars!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

It's all @bobbya08 fault I'm smoking this









Yellow Rose Of Texas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> It's all @bobbya08 fault in smoking this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Rose Of Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

First one of these. Liking it so far.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> First one of these. Liking it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I like those a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Yrs now that is the yellow rose of Texas I think I'll smoke one when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Son of a. ......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> First one of these. Liking it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Becoming one of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Cleaver and a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Cleaver and a cup of Kona,
> 
> View attachment 150713


So good, a hint of whiskey on the retro....first flavor I have ever really been able to nail down...my palate sucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano......


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol..... Now you know that's what I was put on this planet for
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


And it's a high calling
You have single-handedly had members of this board spending thousands more on small batch smokes that they weren't even aware of before
Good work brother, LOL


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> And it's a high calling
> 
> You have single-handedly had members of this board spending thousands more on small batch smokes that they weren't even aware of before
> 
> Good work brother, LOL


I'm sorry.....NOTTT!!!! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

AF DC maduro. One of my fave AF's. enjoy your Fuente Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> And it's a high calling
> 
> You have single-handedly had members of this board spending thousands more on small batch smokes that they weren't even aware of before
> 
> Good work brother, LOL


Yeah my wife found my little blue army man in the bowl on the counter where I throw my keys. She said what do you have a blue toy army man for. I blamed my son lol. Thanks @mrolland5500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> It's all @bobbya08 fault I'm smoking this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Rose Of Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you Bobby. Need to check my B&M now. Mario that wino is amazing.


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah my wife found my little blue army man in the bowl on the counter where I throw my keys. She said what do you have a blue toy army man for. I blamed my son lol. Thanks @mrolland5500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Weekend starter









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Original Belicose for the afternoon smoke


----------



## Kidvegas

Serie B GOF...... relax its Friday Fellas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Serie B GOF...... relax its Friday Fellas!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Monday. Hopefully I'll get a smoke in later.


----------



## Maxh92

Good cigar. I wouldn't call it super complex, as far as the flavor profile goes. Nice burn and ash, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Part of a sampler pack I bought when I first got into cigars, not really impressed.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Had this sitting for a couple months. Very good. I like the judge better but this it's still great!









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Maxh92 said:


> Good cigar. I wouldn't call it super complex, as far as the flavor profile goes. Nice burn and ash, though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one actually grew on me, quite a bit. Halfway through, there was a wonderful chocolate flavor, a semi-sweet one, combined with a damp earthyniess. Really enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau Rothschild. I chucked the first one I lit up because the build and burn were bad. This second one is the opposite. Tastes great and is perfectly rolled. Lighter wrapper on this one FWIW.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

KFC kinda night!!!


----------



## Rondo

End the hate.


----------



## msmith1986

Encantador Fenice with ice water. All I have to say is wow, I wish I bought a box of these. I've been waiting almost a year since the last one I smoked. It has super complexity I haven't had in a cigar in a long while. Long day, I'm glad I picked this one.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Someone asked how I like these...I like these just fine! This box pressed beauty and coffee du jour waiting for Saturday Morning Cartoons. ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> End the hate.
> 
> View attachment 150753


Gonna follow Ron's lead and take the high road, 







With a cup of Sumatra of course!


----------



## czartann

Good morning folks.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

This will definitely make you end the hate.... Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> This will definitely make you end the hate.... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Dang bro. How many plug ins do you need for your day? Those are good smokes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> This will definitely make you end the hate.... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm hoping our new shop will get a few.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Everyone! Starting today with La Mission. Love these suckas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice, I'm hoping our new shop will get a few.


Yes sir they ate really good

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Dang bro. How many plug ins do you need for your day? Those are good smokes.


These pesky 27 employees of mine think I need more charging ports as much as them jokers call me.... Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> These pesky 27 employees of mine think I need more charging ports as much as them jokers call me.... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Haha. The price of being head honcho.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Haha. The price of being head honcho.


And other thought you liked me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This little fella with my coffee today


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma Craft Neanderthal, been awhile since I've had one and it's just as good as the first! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Roma Craft Neanderthal, been awhile since I've had one and it's just as good as the first! #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Dang bro. How many plug ins do you need for your day? Those are good smokes.


Ha!


----------



## mpomario

First diamond crown. Part of a winnings from a contest. Pretty damn good so far. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Having one of my last ones. Love these. Can't wait for the Anacondas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Had to relight several times. I gave up after a while.


----------



## czartann

The wise men.. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Came home to a nifty package from my wife. Haven't had one of these in forever. Seems better than I remember it.

I've got a good woman. 









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Saturday starter









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just got a box of Quesada QRP Fine Ash Cigar exclusives in. Hangin at the lounge giving one a test drive!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente short story









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Always tasty

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
Tapatalk not uploading pic...illusione rothchildes


----------



## Westside Threat

My Father Connecticut Corona Gorda and Pizza Port - Han Shot First DIPA










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chlc


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> This little fella with my coffee today


Those are good. Didn't know they made small ones though. Gotta search now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Montecristo Platinum


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nice stick. I'll take this over an Undercrown any day.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mpomario said:


> First diamond crown. Part of a winnings from a contest. Pretty damn good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the deal in those? I've seen them on here but never in a shop. They are a really high end smoke right?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary, not bad actually.


----------



## GOT14U

Stogiepuffer said:


> Nice stick. I'll take this over an Undercrown any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


#hellyeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Can't remember who sent me this stick but it's the first one I've ever had and it's damn good good well with "Not Your Father's Root Beer"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Zombie shot.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Padron 3000 and this crazy awesome cold brewed chocolate peanut butter coffee! What a great pairing!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

After an entire day with a chainsaw under a boiling hot sun, cutting up fallen trees and hauling branches and logs to the curb, I'm starting my evening relaxation ritual with some meds for my back and a Nub Habano...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

Mister Stogie said:


> After an entire day with a chainsaw under a boiling hot sun, cutting up fallen trees and hauling branches and logs to the curb, I'm starting my evening relaxation ritual with some meds for my back and a Nub Habano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain, spent the day picking up limbs thanks to Irma, it could have been worse.


----------



## GOT14U

Nothin like a four kicks and kickin your nephews A$$ in dominoes. Better recognize! Oh and tacos for mexico's Independence Day!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Regiampiero said:


> Zombie shot.


I saw those for sale.
Tell us about them, Brother.


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Nothin like a four kicks and kickin your nephews A$$ in dominoes. Better recognize! Oh and tacos for mexico's Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah how is it bro

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah how is it bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


So far it's excellent. I'm a big fan of lanceros and tats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> So far it's excellent. I'm a big fan of lanceros and tats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YESSSSSSS!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Long Live the King figurado compliments of @ChampagneInHand

So far a great little savory treat. Thanks Dave!


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I should let these rest for awhile but I had to light it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I know I should let these rest for awhile but I had to light it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should be good bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> They should be good bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's excellent. Now I gotta buy some from somewhere and it's your fault.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> It's excellent. Now I gotta buy some from somewhere and it's your fault.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good damn luck bud I've bought up all I could find

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Good damn luck bud I've bought up all I could find
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Which one is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the skinny Monsters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Those are the skinny Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My BLM just had these...may be worth a call Bobby. Fine Ash Cigar Avondale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Those are the skinny Monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had that box in the B&M I go to sometimes. Hopefully they'll have some Monday when I pass through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> They had that box in the B&M I go to sometimes. Hopefully they'll have some Monday when I pass through
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grab them up bro they are hard to find if not let me know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Fusion

Lancero


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Lancero


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Grab them up bro they are hard to find if not let me know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually can get 2-3 boxes from my guy if I call him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Rocky Patel.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> I usually can get 2-3 boxes from my guy if I call him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got a lead on "The Michael"? Dress box not required - they'll be burned.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Got a lead on "The Michael"? Dress box not required - they'll be burned.


Yep once they hit I am sure I can get a couple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a RP Super Ligero, a freebe from my local lounge, not normally a RP fan but this is good, quite a kick to it


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Its a RP Super Ligero, a freebe from my local lounge, not normally a RP fan but this is good, quite a kick to it


It looks tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dayuuuum these are delicious! Barracho for a Barracho tonight. Family+fights+cigars=winning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Olive V Figurado










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Oliva Serie G robusto. Not bad at all.


----------



## Verdict

I decided to venture out and have an ACID Blondie tonight before the longhorns game started. I have to admit it wasn't half bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou in a petite robusto,







An extended nap has been kind to these, the pepper is still there but it's not the overwhelming sharp note they have when fresh, the Cedar and spice are more pronounced and there are some buttercream notes on the backside of the retro.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bayou in a petite robusto,
> 
> View attachment 150881
> 
> 
> An extended nap has been kind to these, the pepper is still there but it's not the overwhelming sharp note they have when fresh, the Cedar and spice are more pronounced and there are some buttercream notes on the backside of the retro.


How long of a nap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I had one of these last week that only had about 2-3 months and had almost no pepper. Just earthy, dark chocolate, and some great cinnamon spice. The only MF I've truly enjoyed. I have a The Judge with about the same time on it and looking forward to trying it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> How long of a nap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Three years.


----------



## ebnash

Mi Querida Fino Largo

These are quickly becoming a favorite. Makes me regret buying that box of UC's


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Mi Querida Fino Largo
> 
> These are quickly becoming a favorite. Makes me regret buying that box of UC's


I have found room for both in my heart and in my humidor! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

No better bang for the buck than Armagnac. This 31 year cost me about $90 and the pairing with this La Mission is spectacular.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

AE and Norteño for the W tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

AZ330FZL said:


> AE and Norteño for the W tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sox fan I see
I've been one since Lynn and Rice were
rookies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CHAMPION of the budget world. I've never had a bad one and I've had about 40 of these.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sox fan I see
> I've been one since Lynn and Rice were
> rookies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Go Sox!!!! I have a piece of the monster signed by Rice from when they reskinned the wall. One of my favorite pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

AZ330FZL said:


> Awesome Go Sox!!!! I have a piece of the monster signed by Rice from when they reskinned the wall. One of my favorite pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think so
That's awesome
Offense sucks without Papi LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 Tatuaje Cazadores.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues,


----------



## Hickorynut

The site censored the pic. I had a Dolce Vita left in the humijar. I keep a humijar of infused sticks for those who like them or new to gars. It did not go well with coffee. In fact I'm about to wash my mouth out with a bowl of FM....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last Call and Peet's MD blend.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had some Columbian supremo to wake up earlier, so I'm just drinking ice water with this delicious MF El Centurion.










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Little miss Luna supervises most of the time on the back porch.


----------



## UBC03

TDL from @JtAv8tor...

Damn brother where has this one been all my life..

Started out kickin me in the teeth with pepper and nicotine..I'm so used to the darkside smokes that the first retrohale made me cough and sneeze.. IT GAVE ME THE NIC HICS.. LOVED THIS BASTARD..

It mellowed out after the first half and leather and cocoa came through.. Thanks again bro. That was one stout bodyguard..










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









#HellYeah


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick. #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> TDL from @JtAv8tor...
> 
> Damn brother where has this one been all my life..
> 
> Started out kickin me in the teeth with pepper and nicotine..I'm so used to the darkside smokes that the first retrohale made me cough and sneeze.. IT GAVE ME THE NIC HICS.. LOVED THIS BASTARD..
> 
> It mellowed out after the first half and leather and cocoa came through.. Thanks again bro. That was one stout bodyguard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They're tasty indeed, glad you enjoyed it!










My morning smoke with cast iron skillet coffee from Iron Beans 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> They're tasty indeed, glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My morning smoke with cast iron skillet coffee from Iron Beans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But it's not Wednesday. @LeatherNeck is not going to like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Got this a couple months back intending it for the nc pass, but having never had one decided to keep it. This is the first one I've ever smoked. I have to say pretty good so far. Having some death wish coffee with it.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> TDL from @JtAv8tor...
> 
> Damn brother where has this one been all my life..
> 
> Started out kickin me in the teeth with pepper and nicotine..I'm so used to the darkside smokes that the first retrohale made me cough and sneeze.. IT GAVE ME THE NIC HICS.. LOVED THIS BASTARD..
> 
> It mellowed out after the first half and leather and cocoa came through.. Thanks again bro. That was one stout bodyguard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


These are a great stick, can't wait to see what a bit of rest does for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> But it's not Wednesday. @LeatherNeck is not going to like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry I will have another warped for wed for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Af ss maduro


----------



## Rondo

Broke into my well rested winter stock. 
Kill Bill II waiting for the stuffed clams to bake and the games to start. Happy Sunday, Brethren.


----------



## Fusion

My first time with this, nice


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> My first time with this, nice


Had my first Last week. Still undecided on the cost/pleasure ratio compared to other sticks. How was yours?

Yard gar for the lawn.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Stogiepuffer said:


> Had my first Last week. Still undecided on the cost/pleasure ratio compared to other sticks. How was yours?
> 
> Yard gar for the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I did like it, picked up a 5er to try, dont know if i would buy more though


----------



## mrolland5500

Almost forgot how good these were

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Alibi,


----------



## Kidvegas

Another of the MOW that @Maxh92 was kind enough to send my way awhile back. The prices you can find these AJF cigars at always impresses me. Construction, burn and draw just always seem to be great! Not to mention the flavor and strength that i truly enjoy!

Thanks again Max

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry that was bombed to me. DE DR. Very nice. Lots of smoke for a smaller stick. Gonna have to see if I can find a deal.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally some time for a Churchill. Staying inside today, warm and humid here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MF The Judge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> MF The Judge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see this stick posted the MF does not stand for My Father in my head. They need to come out with a Gavel stick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Surprisingly this is my first ever NC Davidoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Surprisingly this is my first ever NC Davidoff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro










what do you think? I've never had one either. I'm scared of the hype and disappointment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Argyle from Holt's tonight. Uneven burn, multiple relights and a bitter taste on the palate. Tossed it on the second third. Never again...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Asylum :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> what do you think? I've never had one either. I'm scared of the hype and disappointment!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine from a SBC COM package it's not bad a bit mellow for my liking though, not very complex in flavors.

I wouldn't buy them myself but wouldn't turn one down either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> I got mine from a SBC COM package it's not bad a bit mellow for my liking though, not very complex in flavors.
> 
> I wouldn't buy them myself but wouldn't turn one down either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My assumptions are true then....good to know.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own tonight, 4 weeks old, good and getting better (IMO Lol)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From @JtAv8tor - I know nothing about this stick, but it's a pleasant change of pace for me in profile.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> From @JtAv8tor - I know nothing about this stick, but it's a pleasant change of pace for me in profile.


I believe that a MF event only special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I believe that a MF event only special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct if I recall...could be wrong lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Ambos Mundos courtesy of @AZ330FZL and a La Barba One and Only courtesy of @GOT14U on day 3 of a 4 day golf weekend. Thanks gentlemen, both excellent smokes


----------



## czartann

SoCal Gunner said:


> From @JtAv8tor - I know nothing about this stick, but it's a pleasant change of pace for me in profile.


Its an event only "S"pecial batch. You're lucky to have that stick. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Westside Threat

Flor de Antillas. So spicy when young, like jalapeño oil on the lips.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Every time I see this stick posted the MF does not stand for My Father in my head. They need to come out with a Gavel stick.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Maxh92

A nice RC Cromagnon to end the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bad football day....Good smoke. Bobalu Texas Select Limited Reserve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

The last stick from my NUB sampler.


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had an H, Upmann Vintage Cameroon a couple nights ago. Had it resting in my tupperdore for over a year. Good cigar; excellent burn (had to relight it twice, but it didn't fight me), and rock-solid ash. I enjoyed a Mug Root beer with it.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto and coffee driving to airport this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Corto and coffee driving to airport this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Be safe brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Be safe brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, out to SLC for the week then home for a week then Alaska the following week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Asylum 13 and a cup of Sumatra to jumpstart the week


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning with the Blind Man thanks to @Randy956

Sorry @mrolland5500 just realized the Blind Man was sent by you! Please excuse me brother! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Quick stick in the morning..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Las Calaveras. Decided to take a day off and enjoy some lounge time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I cannot even remember the year of the Oktoberfest. Best way to describe it would be a perfecto that's box pressed in the middle.


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis

a great smoke


----------



## Gummy Jones

George007 said:


> Padron 7000 Maduro


you find that log floating down the river?
could fetch a pretty penny at the sawmill...
:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Morning with the Blind Man thanks to @Randy956
> 
> Sorry @mrolland5500 just realized the Blind Man was sent by you! Please excuse me brother!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem bro if your memory is anything like mine then we're both screwed....lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

A little side by side comparison



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

No.2 White Today


----------



## HBNDN

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Dug out a 2009 God of Fire Carlito. These are absolutely amazing right now!


I need to try one of those!


----------



## bobbya08

First time with this one. I see you guys always saying how good they are so I grabbed a couple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Always good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Black Label clasico after lunch on a cloudy maduro Monday.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Black Label clasico after lunch on a cloudy maduro Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Like those? They are coming up on the "buy" list of curiosity....


----------



## Alrightdriver

I forgot how good these were.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Westside Threat said:


> Flor de Antillas. So spicy when young, like jalapeño oil on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got a fiver of these that are pretty new. Gonna have to try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I waited until I got home. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Good


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Decent smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Uncut,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Alrightdriver said:


> I forgot how good these were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Still have one resting. Can't wait to try it, but also I won't rush it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

EZ Live Free or Die (out of it's wrapping). @mrolland5500

#HellYeah


----------



## Randy956

My own blend and roll. Nice sweetness and lots of creamy thick smoke. Lots of subtle flavors coming through


----------



## Stogiepuffer

After dinner smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Randy956 said:


> My own blend and roll. Nice sweetness and lots of creamy thick smoke. Lots of subtle flavors coming through


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> EZ Live Free or Die (out of it's wrapping). @mrolland5500
> 
> #HellYeah


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Still have one resting. Can't wait to try it, but also I won't rush it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The one in that pic had about 4 months on it. Was very good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Always enjoy this stick. It was the first cigar I ever truly was able to enjoy. Brings back good memories when I light one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@GOT14U bro this gar is excellent spicy leathery creamy allspice cinnamon THANK YOU BUD!!!! #HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on the road bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been driving all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Been driving all day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> Been driving all day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost there now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> @GOT14U bro this gar is excellent spicy leathery creamy allspice cinnamon THANK YOU BUD!!!! #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it, I'm surprised there are not more posted here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> @GOT14U bro this gar is excellent spicy leathery creamy allspice cinnamon THANK YOU BUD!!!! #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell I thought I was being different by sending one of those along as a body guard. At least others actually do know about them. #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Like those? They are coming up on the "buy" list of curiosity....


They are earthy chocolatey nutty goodness. I give them at least 6 months before I smoke them and never have any problems, not even with the 90% humidity outside here today.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> They are earthy chocolatey nutty goodness. I give them at least 6 months before I smoke them and never have any problems, not even with the 90% humidity outside here today.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


SOLD....SOLD...SOLD..... :grin2:


----------



## csk415

Not a bad smoke. Draw is a little loosey goosey but flavor, retro and burn are good.


----------



## scott1256ca

lat46 from 2014. I'd certainly smoke another of these.


----------



## mpomario

Alrightdriver said:


> What is the deal in those? I've seen them on here but never in a shop. They are a really high end smoke right?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yep. I've seen them go for $13-$20+. Really good though. I've only had a handful of super premium sticks and most have been good to really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Edge maduro. High humidity and dew point made the drive home visibility rather difficult. It's burning so slow and funky, I get to smoke the last half on the back porch with little miss Luna.






















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Big Fatty for Maduro Monday!


----------



## cammons

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black Maduro










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Daniel Marshal Red Label,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Daniel Marshal Red Label,
> View attachment 151377


Crap, thats a new one on me..... here we go a googlin~ ......and it's got a NICE pedigree.......


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to start the day off like that,,,


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> I used to start the day off like that,,,


Ha, i was gonna say DAMN ITS EARLY!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Kidvegas said:


> Ha, i was gonna say DAMN ITS EARLY!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little doesnt hurt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Ha, i was gonna say DAMN ITS EARLY!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was gonna say.....me too, and now look what it got me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> I saw those for sale.
> Tell us about them, Brother.


A bit late, but better then never lol. Really nice thick about with light earth and cocoa notes, but a nice amount of pepper. Perfect burn and a deceptively long burn time of about an hour. @SoCal can chime in on this as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

For Tuesday


----------



## msmith1986

After Dinner 7.25x45. No idea how old these are, they are part of my inherited stash from a few years ago. So I grabbed the one with a water spot. They aged well, the cedar increase is awesome compared to younger ones I have.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

CAO Amazon Basin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

czartann said:


> CAO Amazon Basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think that one is the Amazon Basin Fuma El Corda, The first just called Amazon Basin has more wrappings on it


----------



## czartann

Fusion said:


> Think that one is the Amazon Basin Fuma El Corda, The first just called Amazon Basin has more wrappings on it


Yes, you are correct. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Can't remember the last time i tried one of these. This ones got about a year on it and damn if it ain't good! Along with massive smoke output!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Can't remember the last time i tried one of these. This ones got about a year on it and damn if it ain't good! Along with massive smoke output!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smokin~ Joe!:surprise::vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> Think that one is the Amazon Basin Fuma El Corda, The first just called Amazon Basin has more wrappings on it


You are correct sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday I tried a Undercrown flying pig. I was a a little wary of the vitola, but I really enjoyed it. It had an excellent burn.

Today was a Le Careme, cosaco/corona. Delicious. These seem to be just getting better. I bought a box in Feb. and am very glad I did. I hope to find a good sale on these one of these days to restock before I am out.


----------



## Hickorynut

Contractors have finally left for the day....and I am wishing I'd have bought more boxes of this maduro Escogidos









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
The night crew is arriving


----------



## Stogiepuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> I used to start the day off like that,,,


Let me guess, you dropped the gar? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Work gar. 2nd something. Don't remember what it is.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

I just nub it. I rarely do but this is an exception. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Can't remember the last time i tried one of these. This ones got about a year on it and damn if it ain't good! Along with massive smoke output!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That little Fabreeze air freshener has it's work cut out for it with that stogie. I bet folks behind you thought you were smoking something other than a cigar. I'm thinking Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke. :vs_laugh:



Hickorynut said:


> Contractors have finally left for the day....and I am wishing I'd have bought more boxes of this maduro Escogidos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using TapatalkThe night crew is arriving


Nice! I have one of these resting that I got some time ago in an Aurora sampler. I haven't got much experience with the brand so I only boughf the one sampler. Guess I need to put this one on my list. Thanks @Hickorynut, we don't hear about Aurora very much around here.


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage Robusto....


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Yesterday I tried a Undercrown flying pig. I was a a little wary of the vitola, but I really enjoyed it. It had an excellent burn.
> 
> Today was a Le Careme, cosaco/corona. Delicious. These seem to be just getting better. I bought a box in Feb. and am very glad I did. I hope to find a good sale on these one of these days to restock before I am out.


I love those pigs. I need to restock on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stogiepuffer said:


> Let me guess, you dropped the gar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I dropped Everything, &#128533;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Tuesday Verocu and a cup of Kona


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice! I have one of these resting that I got some time ago in an Aurora sampler. I haven't got much experience with the brand so I only boughf the one sampler. Guess I need to put this one on my list. Thanks @Hickorynut, we don't hear about Aurora very much around here.


Old Skool from a FOG......new kids don't remember when 5Vegas, La Aurora, Padilla and others were King. They don't have as much complexity as the "boutique" smokes, but they are a solid stick IMHO.... Carry on....


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel UHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Padilla Cazadores with an unknown amount of time on it. However, judging by the almost brown celo, I'd guess a couple of years at least. I've had it resting in my tupper since 05/17 courtesy of @awk6898. Other than the the Padilla trademarked uneven burn, it's smoking and tasting really good. Thank you brother, I still owe you big time!


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Diesel UHC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's either one incredible camera or one toothy Diesel.... of course it helps that I am viewing it on a 42" monitor while I am.. er... hum...working.....


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Padilla Cazadores with an unknown amount of time on it. However, judging by the almost brown celo, I'd guess a couple of years at least. I've had it resting in my tupper since 05/17 courtesy of @awk6898. Other than the the Padilla trademarked uneven burn, it's smoking and tasting really good. Thank you brother, I still owe you big time!


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG: Love to hear that while my box sleeps.......Ooooweee!


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> that's either one incredible camera or one toothy Diesel.... of course it helps that I am viewing it on a 42" monitor while I am.. er... hum...working.....


Ha, these are always extremely toothy and rustic looking. Not ta mention great tasting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Diesel UHC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The UHC is still on my list to find soon. Somebody said they are full-bore awesomeness that I must try. Working so much I haven't had time to seek one out yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Can't remember the last time i tried one of these. This ones got about a year on it and damn if it ain't good! Along with massive smoke output!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is surprising how much smoke comes off those.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I love those pigs. I need to restock on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they that good? Compare to anything?


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never a bad one. Love my LFD DLs. 
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Are they that good? Compare to anything?


I like them but I'm a big fan of undercrown also. I also like the shape of them. I usually keep a few on hand but I gifted away several recently so I'm out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> The UHC is still on my list to find soon. Somebody said they are full-bore awesomeness that I must try. Working so much I haven't had time to seek one out yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Search is over Brother. Send me your addy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Search is over Brother. Send me your addy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about. #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoy this stick. It's always a treat when I splurge on one at the B&M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

These are so good - simple band, lots of flavor.

From Good BOTL @JtAv8tor - The Tat-Whisperer


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Zombie shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





Rondo said:


> I saw those for sale.
> Tell us about them, Brother.





Regiampiero said:


> A bit late, but better then never lol. Really nice thick about with light earth and cocoa notes, but a nice amount of pepper. Perfect burn and a deceptively long burn time of about an hour. @SoCal can chime in on this as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not sure what I can add - you nailed the prodile and the key word to these is Deceptive. Deceptively strong, long lasting, solid ash, and good considering I thought I might be a gimicky cigar.

I wish we got more @Regiampiero !


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> These are so good - simple band, lots of flavor.
> 
> From Good BOTL @JtAv8tor - The Tat-Whisperer


Ohhh now I want one...lol don't think I brought any with me this trip sadly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Intenso for the ride home. Still one of my favorite budget AJ sticks. And to finish it at home on the back porch with Luna like usual lately.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Search is over Brother. Send me your addy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been targeted. I just fixed everything from that Asylum 80 missile explosion. 
Just PM'd you bro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

For me: Liga Privada Papas Fritas 
For the Wife: Undercrown Shade Flying Pig










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Search is over Brother. Send me your addy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be careful out there! Boooombed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I'm falling in luv with this Dapper line up...better get them while the getting is good fellas! ROTT
La Madrina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I've been targeted. I just fixed everything from that Asylum 80 missile explosion.
> Just PM'd you bro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> I'm falling in luv with this Dapper line up...better get them while the getting is good fellas! ROTT
> La Madrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one is your favorite? EL Barracho are in at local B&M


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Which one is your favorite? EL Barracho are in at local B&M


The drunk I'm thinking. Both are gooood tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

H. Upman Reserve. Pretty tasty.


----------



## mpomario

RB Genesis Habano. Great budget smoke. Enjoy Puffers!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Much better than the first, drill overpriced.


----------



## Mahai217

My 2nd smoke (newb) AB Maxx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. 10:30pm late evening cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Tuesday !


----------



## msmith1986

Blunt Rapper said:


> H. Upman Reserve. Pretty tasty.


One of my go-to's for good budget sticks I can restock locally. Never had a bad one. $3.99/stick at my favorite B&M.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks @WNYTony good smoke. How much time was on this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Worn out and not feeling up to a full size smoke, I grabbed an Ashton half corona from my meh-tupper. It's as underwhelming as the last one I smoked a few months ago. I'll probably give the last 2 of the 6 pack to my smoking buddies.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I am currently enjoying a Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary Robusto with a Dr. Pepper. The cigar has been resting, I think, since March of 2016.

Good cigar, and good soda. Great combo! Straight burn, good flavors, not too flaky ash.....it's all good.


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Thanks @WNYTony good smoke. How much time was on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much - maybe a month or two.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Punch Elite Double Maduro 5 1/4x45. Pretty smooth. I think the box I got has been sitting a while.


----------



## awk6898

Good morning gents.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest and Sumatra coffee this morning,


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine in the morning good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Quality smoke for the price. Wish I had bought more.


----------



## php007

Monday



















Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Pretty good, just too bad the wrapper is cracked from the foot to the first band.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

AOK









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and a cup of Kona this afternoon


----------



## blackrabbit

Maestro Del Tiempo. Very good smoke. These have gotten better since I bought them earlier in the year. I bet these age very well for the longer term.


----------



## DoomSlayer

06 or 07 Padilla Miami Salomon and then an OR Tatuaje Anarchy.
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

San Cristobol pig tail with around 3 years on it. Not sure it needed that much time but still very tasty.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ezra Zion from the always awesome @WNYTony. Damn brother why have i waited so long to try one of these. An exceptionally great tasting cigar for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Quality smoke for the price. Wish I had bought more.


I smoked one of these a couple of weeks ago and said the same thing! I did not expect to get what I got out of it. I too wish I had bought more.


----------



## BillH

Tatuaje black label. Sat in the humidor for 6 weeks er so, word to the wise, let these guys rest a little more... damn good nonetheless


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje Black 10th Anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Gummy Jones said:


> you find that log floating down the river?
> could fetch a pretty penny at the sawmill...
> :wink2:


It is a big one! If you have time to really kill I would recommend this cigar.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Punch Bareknuckle with only 2 mos. Not bad considering the outside humidity level. (see my thread "Think your smoking humidity isn't a factor?")


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Barrel Aged....only have a couple more of these...great in the humidity..and taste pretty good to chew on...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Daisy Cutter earlier today and the LC14 is getting lit up right now :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MAW from @Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Brother!


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> MAW from @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Thanks Brother!


WOW! Nice! I just drooled on my tablet. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Fusion

First time with this, i like it


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> First time with this, i like it


Really decent sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> WOW! Nice! I just drooled on my tablet. :vs_OMG:


I take it you've had one before?

With this being my first one , I'm surprised on how good these are!


----------



## bobbya08

Been a long day so I figured I'd give this a try courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500. #HellYeah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> MAW from @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Thanks Brother!


Man that looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Man that looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm enjoying this so much I'm going to RG Mark for sending it!


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Been a long day so I figured I'd give this a try courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500. #HellYeah.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm enjoying this so much I'm going to RG Mark for sending it!


I'm really liking the one I'm smoking. I tried some BLTC sticks before and wasn't really impressed but this one is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

The only Oliva I like. 
No brainer at $3.50


----------



## Maxh92

From the mild smoke that Erik sent to me. Definitely not in my wheel house; but it really is enjoyable. I've not smoked many mild ones - may have to broaden my horizons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My second one of these.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Edit... Forgot to add the maker. It's a Dapper Cubo.


----------



## WNYTony

La Aurora 1495


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I picked up a PDR Robusto Sampler on the cheap from C-Bid last month. I figured I would try out a few out to see if I should take advantage of the sale on Cigar Page. Smoking a PDR Capa Madura1878 at the moment. Starts mild and gets stronger as it goes on. Friut, Leather, Cocoa. Not bad. Ealier I had a Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion Habano Magicos which I liked more, Chocolate, citrus, and some nice tangy spice. I will try a couple of more and see if any others are worth buying.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Edit... Forgot to add the maker. It's a Dapper Cubo.


What did you think? I just had my first of those this last weekend. Really enjoyed it but thought the Barracho was better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Edit... Forgot to add the maker. It's a Dapper Cubo.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CdG maduro corona for the ride home, finally. AC blasting in the car, 80% humi here still and sweating like crazy. Tired of driving the truck all this week, had to pull my car out of the shop and park the truck back in there.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> What did you think? I just had my first of those this last weekend. Really enjoyed it but thought the Barracho was better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a good smoke. Never had the Barracho so I can't say if it was better.


----------



## ebnash

Last of my Papas Fritas at the hotel pool in San Diego.

Luckily, I currently have another box of 50 enroute.


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> The only Oliva I like.
> No brainer at $3.50
> 
> View attachment 151929


Good smoke there. I smoke quite a bit of Olivas, but I will say I like the strength and flavor of the El Cobre for sure.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Maxh92 said:


> From the mild smoke that Erik sent to me. Definitely not in my wheel house; but it really is enjoyable. I've not smoked many mild ones - may have to broaden my horizons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoke one of those in corona every once in a while for a good cheap smoke when I'm not in the mood for time or strength.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

mrolland5500 said:


> Viaje Black 10th Anniversary
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is this? I picked up a box, but haven't had a chance to smoke one yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

DoomSlayer said:


> How is this? I picked up a box, but haven't had a chance to smoke one yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice very smooth first 3rd little black pepper nutty hints of creamy chocolate I swear I almost taste nutmeg and there is another flavor there I just can't distinguish what it is 2nd third smoke is wispy but a lot of it hints of vanilla leather pepper still there but just in the background nuttiness is almost like almond chocolate is there but darker couldn't finish the last 3rd had to run had a emergency cash from the city come up.....didn't know they came in boxes I thought they only came in the black ceramic humi jars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo La FortaLeza and Sumatra today,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Rodrigo La FortaLeza and Sumatra today,
> View attachment 151985


Google Alert!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948. Best sub $3 cigar in my book. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

mrolland5500 said:


> Nice very smooth first 3rd little black pepper nutty hints of creamy chocolate I swear I almost taste nutmeg and there is another flavor there I just can't distinguish what it is 2nd third smoke is wispy but a lot of it hints of vanilla leather pepper still there but just in the background nuttiness is almost like almond chocolate is there but darker couldn't finish the last 3rd had to run had a emergency cash from the city come up.....didn't know they came in boxes I thought they only came in the black ceramic humi jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the description. I meant jar. I'm too used to saying box.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope that road construction on gmaps didn't ruin that smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


palate cleansing? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Hope that road construction on gmaps didn't ruin that smoke.


Not at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Always pass these up when I open up one of my coolers. I think these have been at the bottom of my cooler for 3+ years now. They are really good :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Padilla Batch 7 today


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good cheap tried and true stick right there. Always have some on hand. 
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

These are good like the originals, but at 7 months they're still needing a little more rest to be what I like about the old ones.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Made the mistake of tagging the wrong BOTL last week! Today I'm positive that this great smoke came form @Randy956 and damn if it ain't spectacular! Thanks bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Jewel for my after lunch smoke


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last Call.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Fratello Oro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro torpedo.....


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Enjoying this Last Call on this beautiful Bronx afternoon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwell Lost and Found, Racks on Racks,


----------



## LeatherNeck

MF Flor de las Antillas on this "Almost Friday" evening. This one hits the spot.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Caldwell Lost and Found, Racks on Racks,
> View attachment 152097


Say what? Wait, lemme grab my pen and paper.....this one is new to me:vs_OMG:.....ok go...


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cabinets are pretty good. Seeing that makes me want to grab one when I get home later.
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I loved the Cabinetta the first time I smelled somebody smoking one. When I asked this security guard what it was, JdN Cabinetta. He explained all about it. He got them Ultra discounted as we were standing g right outside the tabacalera where they roll them on the Pan-American highway right next to the town of Esteli. 

I bought a box at the duty free but at $90 not much of a discount. However most people in Esteli really like JdN much like the all know who and why Ruben Dario was. 

Both put Nica on the map. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Couldn't wait until Wednesday for this one.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Enjoying this Last Call on this beautiful Bronx afternoon.


How does the maduro compare to the rosado?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> How does the maduro compare to the rosado?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Imho.. The maduro is my favorite. I like the sweetness and chocolate maduro flavor of it better. Ymmv.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Thanks, that may be my next box purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> Thanks, that may be my next box purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think it's about 112-115 for a box of 25. At Atlantic or Neptune, but you have to call.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> I think it's about 112-115 for a box of 25. At Atlantic or Neptune, but you have to call.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not a bad price but considering I got my first box from CP for $77 and change with free shipping. Was the 112 price on sale?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stogiepuffer said:


> Not a bad price but considering I got my first box from CP for $77 and change with free shipping. Was the 112 price on sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't think it was on sale. I'm also working From memory of a few months ago. I think the habano is on more sites than the maduro is. I know singles at a jr b&m are 5.50 each but they don't sell them online.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

I pulled out an Oliva Connecticut tonight. I always seem to enjoy the taste and even burn that I get from anything in the Oliva line. They're consistent and they've become one of my favorites.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> I don't think it was on sale. I'm also working From memory of a few months ago. I think the habano is on more sites than the maduro is. I know singles at a jr b&m are 5.50 each but they don't sell them online.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The B&M I got a few from the other day has boxes for $95. Singles are $5.50. I will be getting more on my next stop. They only had the Maduro though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Couldn't wait until Wednesday for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You know it's only a few days away, right? Nonetheless, we forgive you.:wink2: 
Is that a Flor de Valle? It looks B&W instead of Blue and Gold.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Alrightdriver said:


> Imho.. The maduro is my favorite. I like the sweetness and chocolate maduro flavor of it better. Ymmv.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This.


----------



## mpomario

First harvest for the first day of Fall. Even though it is still summer hot here in N. Texas. Good maduro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora Untamed. Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner . Wow this is an impressive cigar. I'm not exaggerating when I say that this cigar smells and tastes like a top shelf Boutique. Smelling the unlit cigar after taking it out of the cello I was bowled over with intense aroma. Tastes excellent too. Very strong. This is the kind of cigar that with cut thru a heavy meal. 
Thank you.


----------



## poppajon75

A little something picked up from the NC Pass. Really glad I got to try one.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora Untamed. Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner . Wow this is an impressive cigar. I'm not exaggerating when I say that this cigar smells and tastes like a top shelf Boutique. Smelling the unlit cigar after taking it out of the cello I was bowled over with intense aroma. Tastes excellent too. Very strong. This is the kind of cigar that with cut thru a heavy meal.
> Thank you.


they were on closeout on Famous Smoke by the box.....just sayin...winter is coming...


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Stogiepuffer said:


> Not a bad price but considering I got my first box from CP for $77 and change with free shipping. Was the 112 price on sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


http://cigarplace.biz/catalogsearch/result/?q=Last+call

Plus free shipping until 12pm ET tomorrow.


----------



## cblue96

I enjoyed a quesada octoberfest das brauhaus. Slightly disappointed with the burn on this cigar, but other than that, it was a pretty decent stick.


----------



## GOT14U

Yum....2017 LV50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega sere D,


----------



## WNYTony

New AJ stick for me. So far so good.


----------



## msmith1986

No 7 Cabinetta. I know it's humid out here, but Mario made me do it. @mrolland5500 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Pretty damn good right off the shelf


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Pretty damn good right off the shelf


Yes , yes they are! Steve Saka is making a California tour. Should checkout his spots and see if any are near you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> Yes , yes they are! Steve Saka is making a California tour. Should checkout his spots and see if any are near you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm pissed. He's going to be at our local lounge in October, but I'm currently scheduled to be in Portland during that event. I'll look for other opportunities around here.


----------



## ToastEffect

Perdomo from @WNYTony


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Yeah, I'm pissed. He's going to be at our local lounge in October, but I'm currently scheduled to be in Portland during that event. I'll look for other opportunities around here.


That sucks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you had more than 25 min. To finish that puppy


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> No 7 Cabinetta. I know it's humid out here, but Mario made me do it. @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

ebnash said:


> Hope you had more than 25 min. To finish that puppy


Yes sir Nash I got there about a hour and a half early but damn I enjoyed that mild smooth gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Breakfast! Y'all can keep your Cheerios and OJ......pffffft! Mornin!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle this mawnin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle this mawnin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like a man who goes to Church!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

3 Reynas and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> You know it's only a few days away, right? Nonetheless, we forgive you.:wink2:
> Is that a Flor de Valle? It looks B&W instead of Blue and Gold.


It's a Flor de Valle.. camera flash washed it out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Perdomo 10th


----------



## czartann

Happy Friday folks!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Currency to help me run numbers most of the day. I need to get done soon so I can stop at Casta's and watch Kiki roll my custom smokes.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

czartann said:


> Happy Friday folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Back at ya brother! Nice cigar to kick things off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AF Maduro and the ashtray i won in my local lounge raffle


----------



## ebnash

Most likely my one and only this weekend, so i picked a good one.


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> Most likely my one and only this weekend, so i picked a good one.


Indeed you did! I love the artwork as well.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edster9241

I love me some Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh. Another one you are tempting me to smoke when I get home tonight.
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

ebnash said:


> Hope you had more than 25 min. To finish that puppy


#HellYeah!!!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home from airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

@mrolland5500 you tempted me to dig this one out and set fire to it.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

First Roma Craft. Really enjoying this one.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> @mrolland5500 you tempted me to dig this one out and set fire to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I've been Gurkha'ed,,,







Just fired up this one year old and suffered a catastrophic failure, trying to decide whether to try and smoke thru it, grab another one or get something different


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've been Gurkha'ed,,,
> View attachment 152233
> 
> Just fired up this one year old and suffered a catastrophic failure, trying to decide whether to try and smoke thru it, grab another one or get something different
> View attachment 152241


That is a terrible Fate for such a good stick!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

My Father La Antiguedad.

Delicious.


----------



## Hickorynut

Because....well....Friday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ventador









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gave up on the V,,,







Flor de Selva


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> @mrolland5500 you tempted me to dig this one out and set fire to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was thinking of. I have some reservas somewhere.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of. I have some reservas somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I only had the one.. But it's still smoking and very good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A nice stick for a Friday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> A nice stick for a Friday afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I keep saying I'm going to grab one but always seem to forget when i get in the humidor at my b&m

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I keep saying I'm going to grab one but always seem to forget when i get in the humidor at my b&m
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They're enjoyable. Nice and smooth, with a little nuttiness on the backend.

Shoot me your address, and I'll send you one. I've got a few left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> They're enjoyable. Nice and smooth, with a little nuttiness on the backend.
> 
> Shoot me your address, and I'll send you one. I've got a few left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't fishing for a bomb lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tonight, the infamous Gurkha Triad is going up in flames. I just want to see for myself if a $300 cigar really smokes like a $2 cigar. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Mister Stogie said:


> Tonight, the infamous Gurkha Triad is going up in flames. I just want to see for myself if a $300 cigar really smokes like a $2 cigar.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Hope you didn't have to invest 300 to find out. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Alrightdriver said:


> Hope you didn't have to invest 300 to find out. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


#HellNah

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Darkness fast approaching...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

4.7x60... not bad for short smoke. Picked up another tener on CP for $32 and change.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Anyone ever had a Nat Sherman Host Maduro? What did you think?:nerd2:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Anyone ever had a Nat Sherman Host Maduro? What did you think?:nerd2:


.....


----------



## quesquared

Just like @Hickorynut said...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> .....


It's alright. They'll be back....they went to get a beer and *iss. Speaking of....


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Last Call Maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


Now that looks like fun!


----------



## mrolland5500

Another Ryan Frank Rodriguez Special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> Just like @Hickorynut said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#shonuff!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


Is that a Desert Eagle 1911 "G" there on the far left? Soooo many extended mags; what, are you a wacko? (JK) That's what the far left would think.
Gun control=How firm my grip is.:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Another Ryan Frank Rodriguez Special
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....... winner....:vs_whistle:


----------



## Hickorynut

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


I'm your Huckleberry....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry....


Fixed it :wink2:


----------



## Thig

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


Damn, you expecting trouble?


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Anyone ever had a Nat Sherman Host Maduro? What did you think?:nerd2:


Sweet smooth Maduro of course mild bodied not real complex nutty faint leather little black pepper disappears after first third creamy smoke perfect burn line tons of smoke hint of licorice 2nd third put it this way I nubbed it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that a Desert Eagle 1911 "G" there on the far left? Soooo many extended mags; what, are you a wacko? (JK) That's what the far left would think.
> Gun control=How firm my grip is.:grin2:


Nah. Cheap Tanfoglio TZ 75 9mm. 32 round mag in it at the time. Yeah I control my guns, don't care what other people think. My buddy had a mini-14 and Colt 1911 Gold Cup Trophy edition. I woulda taken a picture of those but I didn't wanna be frontin' like I got big guns.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

No. Got plenty of ammo so trouble will most likely steer clear.


----------



## mpomario

First BLTC. Courtesy of @squaresoft. These are fantastic. Floral notes. Gonna have to try to find more some of this brand. All I can say is #HellYeah.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

This is a beautiful cigar with a beautiful presentation and underwhelming flavor. I'm disappointed in you AJ









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


Looks like you were having some fun to go with that smoke!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Stogiepuffer said:


> 4.7x60... not bad for short smoke. Picked up another tener on CP for $32 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Antano is a great stick. Its one of my fav smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Alrightdriver said:


> Looks like you were having some fun to go with that smoke!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It was kinda nice. Went with a buddy from work up in the woods. Started driving slowly passed my regular spot cause there was people and we didn't wanna be around people. Then I realized it was a friend from high school and his parents whom I met almost 20 years ago. So we stopped, caught up a little bit and then literally proceeded to shoot the shit together. They left after 20 minutes or so and we didn't have to drive and find somewhere else to shoot.

Hadn't been shooting in forever and it was nice to get some rounds through all of my guns. My buddy isn't a cigar smoker but there was almost no wind, so when I was far enough away where my shells wouldn't hit him, my cigar smoke didn't either.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## yamirstogies239

Casa de Garcia petit corona 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Blunt Rapper said:


> Last Call Maduro


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Boy. That last smoke was amazing. So I'll end the evening with a fave.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER 17 I got in a trade with @GOT14U 
You were right Jerod, these are terrible. You got any more you want me to dispose of for ya ! Lol


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> L'Atelier ER 17 I got in a trade with @GOT14U
> You were right Jerod, these are terrible. You got any more you want me to dispose of for ya ! Lol


I got the other half of that terrible box lol. I really liked the one I smoked so far and I think a little time on them will be that much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33




----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> L'Atelier ER 17 I got in a trade with @GOT14U
> You were right Jerod, these are terrible. You got any more you want me to dispose of for ya ! Lol


Lol, won't be buying anytime soon but if I do I'll let you 2 know...lol...glad you guys like them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Lol, won't be buying anytime soon but if I do I'll let you 2 know...lol...glad you guys like them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you know where you can send them if you do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

bobbya08 said:


> Well you know where you can send them if you do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did yours do this when you smoked it ? Just kept burning and burning until it was burning my lips ! I can see why he unloaded these turds on us......


----------



## SoCal Gunner

At da.club


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Mister Stogie said:


> Tonight, the infamous Gurkha Triad is going up in flames. I just want to see for myself if a $300 cigar really smokes like a $2 cigar.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


So what's the verdict man?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis

Yesterday, in a Greek Island!


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> Did yours do this when you smoked it ? Just kept burning and burning until it was burning my lips ! I can see why he unloaded these turds on us......


Yep mine had the same problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

tliotis said:


> Yesterday, in a Greek Island!


I think that view could make a Ghurka taste good.....swett!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis

Haha , i am sure, if you be there , near to the beach , all cigars taste good and sweet and mild!!!
By the way, i have never try a Ghurka cigar! I cant find it here in Greece, but i am gonna search to buy some sticks so i can tell bad things for them too ( if they deserve haha )!!!


----------



## Mister Stogie

cigarsinmypipe said:


> So what's the verdict man?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


The verdict is this: The friend who gave this cigar to me at our corporate Christmas party last year is not as good of a friend as I thought he was. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamari's Vu and Sumatra coffee


----------



## awk6898

Good morning gents. Enjoy your weekend!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First for me! Pretty good, great construction like all the DTTs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

G
Happy Saturday folks...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Mister Stogie said:


> The verdict is this: The friend who gave this cigar to me at our corporate Christmas party last year is not as good of a friend as I thought he was.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Gurkha's reputation is still intact. I'm sure your buddy didn't know he was giving you a cigar shaped door stop. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Gurkha's reputation is still intact. I'm sure your buddy didn't know he was giving you a cigar shaped door stop.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


LMAO!!! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning all! Shaping up to be a beautiful Saturday. Starting out with an Illusion 88 from @SoCal Gunner, very tasty and appreciated!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MF FDLA on the way home last night. Forgot to post while running around getting ready for event this beautiful Saturday.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

7 months in the wineador, WOW.


----------



## Fusion

Nothing special today


----------



## Stogiepuffer

GOT14U said:


> First for me! Pretty good, great construction like all the DTTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but is it box worthy?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

[/ATTACH]

Damn thing, not sure what happened here. 
Spicy spicy with a bit of bite


----------



## Stogiepuffer

BillH said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Damn thing, not sure what happened here.
> Spicy spicy with a bit of bite


Did you get through it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Work gar. Great for a $2 stick.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

A Fuenta Hemingway Signature, I love this mild smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Thig said:


> A Fuenta Hemingway Signature, I love this mild smoke.


#shonuff'


----------



## BillH

Stogiepuffer said:


> Did you get through it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ha! Yeah, just annoying cuz this puppy has been sitting in my humidor at 65% for a few months & I've been a good boy, patient & all that. A barber pole crack all the way around and through the wrapper immediately after lighting it up!


----------



## BillH

Stogiepuffer said:


> Work gar. Great for a $2 stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hey I really like my padilla's.. nothing super special but I enjoy mine to the lip stingin end


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gift from a buddy


----------



## GOT14U

Stogiepuffer said:


> Yes, but is it box worthy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I would say so, however I am finding my palate and tastes are changing now that I'm not going "beast" mode on cigars and inhaling...lol...I'm a steve Saka whore and would buy a box hands down tho. Don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Heart Of Darkness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Diesel Heart Of Darkness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that one?


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of a member who appears to no longer be active on puff.com @Tom87 . 
This is a crazy cigar. It tastes almost like latakia. Pipe smokers would love this. It's aged in bourbon barrels and I can actually taste the charred staves. Its actually very complex and interesting. 
Anyway, another member gone since he's never on here but... thank you for the smoke.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Not a bad little cigar. Less woody and more cinnimony with some age.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....never fails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> Lol....never fails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be disappointed if I didn't do this every single time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> How is that one?


Enjoyable but not my favorite Diesel. Burn is good and the draw is what you'd expect from a large 56 or 58rg which is the only vitola these come in. If ya see a deal a 5pk is your best bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'd be disappointed if I didn't do this every single time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many of you admit to trying to pick up the ash in one solid chunk without crumbling it........c'mon admit it............:laugh2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> How many of you admit to trying to pick up the ash in one solid chunk without crumbling it........c'mon admit it............:laugh2:


I'll admit it.. Usually fail though.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Kidvegas inspired my afternoon cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Angels Anvil


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> @Kidvegas inspired my afternoon cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice choice JT i almost grabbed one myself earlier. Settled on a Heart of Darkness instead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Nice choice JT i almost grabbed one myself earlier. Settled on a Heart of Darkness instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What amazes me is for the price on the diesel line is the consistency of quality, beautiful burn on almost every one I have had!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> What amazes me is for the price on the diesel line is the consistency of quality, beautiful burn on almost every one I have had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Completely agree! Can't remember the last time i had a Diesel that didn't perform perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wekk that is the "dark side". Sucks on the late day. I smoked one for you tho..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Wekk that is the "dark side". Sucks on the late day. I smoked one for you tho..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm glad you did bro hell someone has to smoke em #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Wife made a big pot of chili. I ate a bunch. Now smoke strong cigar.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Wife made a big pot of chili. I ate a bunch. Now smoke strong cigar.


Those are guuuuuuud!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one. Awesome gar.


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente chateau to end my nite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Oliva V with a years rest on it. Great stick. Will be nubbing it for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Oliva V with a years rest on it. Great stick. Will be nubbing it for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are definitely nub worthy!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> First one. Awesome gar.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn strait...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are definitely nub worthy!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Well, unfortunately, I got interrupted and it went out; so, I didn't get to nub it. Not a fan of re-lighting. They never taste the same.

Broke out an AJF Last Call to end the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Wanted to finish cleaning some guns tonight, but ended up on the front porch with my 2 smoking buddies.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

San Cristobal and a Torano Exodus today for golf. Tried the Fuma Em Corda when I got home and that's a pretty good smoke as well !


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great start!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Well at it again this morning things you have to do when you fall behind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had a couple yesterday while hanging outside with the family. Really loved the L40 and Roma Whiskey Rebellion. Had a couple CC's also















Wasn't a big fan of this one







so I fixed that problem and went back to a liga









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LFD Double Ligero Tubo last night while grilling and chilling with friends. @Humphrey's Ghost, I do believe you sent me this one brother. Thanks a bunch it was wonderful. My only complaint....I ain't got no more!:crying:


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> LFD Double Ligero Tubo last night while grilling and chilling with friends. @Humphrey's Ghost, I do believe you sent me this one brother. Thanks a bunch it was wonderful. My only complaint....I ain't got no more!:crying:


Love the DL's. I think I'm down to 1 or 2 left, gotta find some more too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

My local gave me a cigar and said here try it and let me know what you think, never heard or seen of these but we are giving it a go today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Still undecided on this one...









Yup, poor construction. Had to touch up twice and now it'd tunneling. 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

JtAv8tor said:


> My local gave me a cigar and said here try it and let me know what you think, never heard or seen of these but we are giving it a go today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not one to write reviews so this will be short..very mild smoke, cinnamon through the whole experience, beautiful construction and burn. I would keep a couple on hand to have for a Sunday morning coffee and smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of these in my humi that I haven't tried yet. Whats the Verdict?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cblue96

Finally getting to relax and enjoy a DE Undercrown today. Very smoky and tasty cigar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This with a Kona Coffee this morning


----------



## msmith1986

Heading to mom's house to pour a concrete step.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Maxh92 said:


> Oliva V with a years rest on it. Great stick. Will be nubbing it for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great well rested. I like them better than the Melanio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Funfetti while in the yard this morning...now mi querida while relaxing. Tapatalk sucks with uploading pics these days. I seem to miss messages people send also, smh.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby Lancero, with a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## czartann

Verdict said:


> I have a couple of these in my humi that I haven't tried yet. Whats the Verdict?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


It has great burn and great taste in the beginning. I didnt like the taste at the last 3rd. Its just me but other people loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 1-2. CHLI then an absolute fave I haven't had in a while. So freakishly good.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MB3 courtesy of @WABOOM. ..brother this stick was rested perfectly......very gooooood. ..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Just started this HU Legacy I picked up a couple months ago. Sure hope it gets better.


----------



## Maxh92

Decent stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Not sure I should yawn or gag lol. Customers keep asking for RyJ so I have to try it before I sell it... Not real impressed lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Pardon 1926.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying something new to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying something new to meSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


New to me too bro. Got any info on it?


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> New to me too bro. Got any info on it?


Got it in a sampler I purchased, suppose to be the NC equivalent of a Behike from what I researched, about 30.00 a cigar retail from what I found so far its okay but nothing to knock me silly. Definitely would not pay retail for them that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Got it in a sampler I purchased, suppose to be the NC equivalent of a Behike from what I researched, about 30.00 a cigar retail from what I found so far its okay but nothing to knock me silly. Definitely would not pay retail for them that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's funny since the Behike is like the Holy Grail of cigars (so I've heard). Either way, doesn't sound I'll be trying either one. Thanks JT.


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> That's funny since the Behike is like the Holy Grail of cigars (so I've heard). Either way, doesn't sound I'll be trying either one. Thanks JT.


It's was good but not 30.00 a ciagr good IMO, and I may be the wrong person to gauge off when it comes to cohiba as I haven't really had one that wows me either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> That's funny since the Behike is like the Holy Grail of cigars (so I've heard). Either way, doesn't sound I'll be trying either one. Thanks JT.


Not too mention just had a blow out lmao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Not too mention just had a blow out lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


    

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## mrolland5500

Thank bro @quesquared I forgot how smooth these are #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Thank bro @quesquared I forgot how smooth these are #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#hellyeah anytime bro

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Not too mention just had a blow out lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh damn!:vs_whistle:



Rondo said:


> Holy Lance
> View attachment 152745


Holy long bats Batman! Is that a stogie or are you playing stickball? :surprise:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Halfway into the HU I jumped ship, after 3 relights. It's apparently not ready so I grabbed one that was. Oliva G; such a delicious and reliable stick (wish I had a trunk full of these).:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Halfway into the HU I jumped ship, after 3 relights. It's apparently not ready so I grabbed one that was. Oliva G; such a delicious and reliable stick (wish I had a trunk full of these).:wink2:


Solid stick! Like those!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Trying a new one... a Smoking Jacket Henkie. A milder smoke... but plenty of flavor and burn is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Maxh92 said:


> Trying a new one... a Smoking Jacket Henkie. A milder smoke... but plenty of flavor and burn is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that related to Davidoff?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying something new to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've always wanted to try one, but the price and your experience say nope.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Solid stick! Like those!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Agreed! I've put my hand on this one and the Melanio every day for the last week or two, but backed off because both are my last that have been resting quite some time. Today was apparently the day for one of them. This one happened to be closer. Lol


----------



## Maxh92

Hickorynut said:


> Isn't that related to Davidoff?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


If I recall what my buddy said who recommended the stick, the blender for this brand is the son of Hendrick Kelner, and the brand is distributed by Davidoff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Tapatalk finally uploaded a pic! Ending the weekend with this









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> Tapatalk finally uploaded a pic! Ending the weekend with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#shonuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Got it in a sampler I purchased, suppose to be the NC equivalent of a Behike from what I researched, about 30.00 a cigar retail from what I found so far its okay but nothing to knock me silly. Definitely would not pay retail for them that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't understand targeting certain sticks and pricing it so high. For 30 you might as well by the real thing or a real any thing.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Don't understand targeting certain sticks and pricing it so high. For 30 you might as well by the real thing or a real any thing.


Oh it was a sampler I paid 50 for wouldn't have bought it otherwise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Intemperance to finish the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Time to relax


----------



## csk415

Thanks @WNYTony. Finally getting to this one from the grand baby win.


----------



## mrolland5500

Nat Sherman New York

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Antaño with ice water while watching Boondock Saints.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> Antaño with ice water while watching Boondock Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Boondock Saints!!!


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Antaño with ice water while watching Boondock Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And Shepherds we shall be For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti."


----------



## JtAv8tor

msmith1986 said:


> Antaño with ice water while watching Boondock Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Need to get you a boondock saint cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Need to get you a boondock saint cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just thinking the same thing.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JtAv8tor said:


> Need to get you a boondock saint cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I might've missed out on those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

msmith1986 said:


> I might've missed out on those.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I am sure there are some places still with them in stock I will look around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> I am sure there are some places still with them in stock I will look around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cigar federation had em yesterday...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> I am sure there are some places still with them in stock I will look around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


https://www.purocigar.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=220


----------



## WNYTony

Caldwell Eastern Standard Cream Crush
Crux Passport #4 Marblehead
Regius Black Corona Gorda


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Cigar federation had em yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


They still have em. Anybody smoke one? Not really into buying a $10 stick blindly when have plenty of sticks I really like for less.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> They still have em. Anybody smoke one? Not really into buying a $10 stick blindly when have plenty of sticks I really like for less.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can tell you this if you don't buy some you're nuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> I can tell you this if you don't buy some you're nuts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then, get some I shall.
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Well then, get some I shall.
> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah you will not be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting off the the with a DPG Cuban Classic and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Petit and Peets...strong little stick. ..might even get a chance to inish it before the contractors arrive









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Starting off the the with a DPG Cuban Classic and a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 152833


Good smoke there. I might have to smoke one later. Need to order more of them and blues too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Last night first time trying a higher end Pardon, pretty damn good









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TreySC said:


> Last night first time trying a higher end Pardon, pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Really can't go wrong with that brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

TreySC said:


> Last night first time trying a higher end Pardon, pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


well we should rectify that problem


----------



## msmith1986

@Kidvegas blew up my porch with these on Saturday. I couldn't wait to try one. The shipping heat must've messed with it, the burn is pretty wild, or it's just me in the car. These things are pretty awesome. I'm working around Bethlehem later in the week, gotta make time to stop at CI and grab some. Thanks Joe!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

A little birthday celebration with a great selection of Scotch and Bourbon. Killed off a bottle of Blantons Straight from the Barrel and the following cigars.

Drive from work to the shop. Caldwell Original Release Eastern Standard.









Davidoff LE 2005 Robusto Intenso









Davidoff Swiss Regional.









Opus X Forbidden X 13 Orignal Release.









A very unique and limited Graycliff from my good friend Tom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AB Nica Puro from @gunnersguru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> @Kidvegas blew up my porch with these on Saturday. I couldn't wait to try one. The shipping heat must've messed with it, the burn is pretty wild, or it's just me in the car. These things are pretty awesome. I'm working around Bethlehem later in the week, gotta make time to stop at CI and grab some. Thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang, that sucks bro. Was just talking with a fellow BOTL yesterday about how consistent the Diesel line is. Stinks i sent ya a wonky one! Hopefully the other preforms better. Glad ya liked the profile though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Dang, that sucks bro. Was just talking with a fellow BOTL yesterday about how consistent the Diesel line is. Stinks i sent ya a wonky one! Hopefully the other preforms better. Glad ya liked the profile though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as strong as some described, but it was perfect for the smoke time I had earlier and the flavor is good. I just did some pricing. I'm definitely buying some asap.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Not as strong as some described, but it was perfect for the smoke time I had earlier and the flavor is good. I just did some pricing. I'm definitely buying some asap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've never thought they where overly strong. And those I've had well over a year so they've lost some of the heavy pepper and spice which i think some people often confuse with strength.

Absolutely box worthy for the price bro. I'll be grabbing another myself shortly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

These are really good. Sweet and creamy with flavors somewhat similar to the Caldwell- Yellow Cake/Eastern Standard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very hot, for the locale here, today.

I'm just enjoying a Padilla 1948 Robusto as the humidity dictates that Robusto down to 44'rg smoke best now.

Plus these are a reliable $2-$3 smoke worth double or better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well?


----------



## Fusion

Padilla Batch 7


----------



## czartann

LFD La Nox
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well?


Ooh you're still resting bud but these things are fantastic you can never have enough of these

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Puffing on an AJ New World before dragging my ass up the orchard ladder to start loading the bushel baskets with apples. 
Going to try and get a jump on the prep work for my annual apple juice pressing and honey harvesting party coming up this weekend.


----------



## ebnash

Well things worked out very convenient with work this morning. Customer is only 10 minutes down the road from my favorite lounge and I have their machine in test cycle for the next couple hours, so perfect opportunity to pop in for a dynamite little smoke and then a quick lunch.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> Ooh you're still resting bud but these things are fantastic you can never have enough of these
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Damn - was anything in your MAW new to you?

I thought I nailed it on that one.


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn - was anything in your MAW new to you?
> 
> I thought I nailed it on that one.


Hell bud you did nail it!!!! Bud all those are in my top 25!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Had a Perdomo Lot 23 with my dog by the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Drive home reward.. Forgot i had these.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

An old favorite with a little over a year on her. 5 Vegas has gone by the wayside in the last few years, but my favorite reliable is still the 'A' series. My #1 vitola is no longer in production (the Robusto Gordo "Atomic"), but this "Apocalypse" is a longer version. Happy Maduro Monday puffers.:wink2:


----------



## Mahai217

My 3rd stick since I started smoking - 1502 Nicaragua. Very enjoyable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho Criollo

Gotta say these Criollos are fantastic cigars. Well rounded and delish!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Had my share today. The second one is a diesel unholy. First time for the charter oak.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The cheroot conversation earlier enticed me to smoke one. Last one, better throw more in the car when I get home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Cohiba Blue
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> The cheroot conversation earlier enticed me to smoke one. Last one, better throw more in the car when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> The cheroot conversation earlier enticed me to smoke one. Last one, better throw more in the car when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The cheroot conversation will have me on the hunt for some parodi and denobli this weekend lol. Those things are good for what they are. Plus you feel like Clint Eastwood while you smoke one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

NightFish said:


> Puffing on an AJ New World before dragging my ass up the orchard ladder to start loading the bushel baskets with apples.
> Going to try and get a jump on the prep work for my annual apple juice pressing and honey harvesting party coming up this weekend.


How are they? Almost picked up one last week. Are they fuller than a Last Call?


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> The cheroot conversation will have me on the hunt for some parodi and denobli this weekend lol. Those things are good for what they are. Plus you feel like Clint Eastwood while you smoke one.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I didn't send your package out yet. I'll throw some in there so you have em Friday.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I didn't send your package out yet. I'll throw some in there so you have em Friday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You sir are awesome!! Thanks man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> You sir are awesome!! Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I gotcha bro. I always have piles of PA made stuff. Cheap up here with no cigar tax.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I gotcha bro. I always have piles of PA made stuff. Cheap up here with no cigar tax.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I appreciate it because I have to drive an hour at least to find a place that sells them. I know i could just order them, but for Whatever reason I never think about it till 5 min after I already placed an order lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> I appreciate it because I have to drive an hour at least to find a place that sells them. I know i could just order them, but for Whatever reason I never think about it till 5 min after I already placed an order lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I rarely buy any online. My 2 favorite B&Ms beat online prices 95% of the time. Not to mention there are 5 B&Ms within a mile of my house, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorite coronas. I'm not sure what I'll do when I run out of these. Finally on my way home for the day at least. Dinner and probably another smoke to do paperwork.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE and cool water,


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Man, these are tasty!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cigarsinmypipe said:


> Man, these are tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Like @LeatherNeck said.....it's good to see La Aurora on here. I happen to think it is underrated......SOME of the time.....


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Hickorynut said:


> Like @LeatherNeck said.....it's good to see La Aurora on here. I happen to think it is underrated......SOME of the time.....


It really is. It's one of the old brands that helped get me started and they had such a bad run of poor "new releases" that it is very nice to get a good new effort out of them.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Roma Craft Intemperance courtesy of @AZ330FZL


----------



## msmith1986

Trying my first morphine compliments of @mrolland5500, while watching John Wick. Awesomely delicious! Thanks Mario!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
#HellYeah


----------



## NightFish

Blunt Rapper said:


> How are they? Almost picked up one last week. Are they fuller than a Last Call?


I've never had a Last Call so don't know how they compare but I love New World. They're one of the few cigars I buy by the box. Definitely worth at least trying a single. They're cheap too. The last box of them I bought was $75.02 for 21 cigars (Navegante, 5.5x55) from Cigar Page, which is only about $3.50 a stick.


----------



## scott1256ca

Ashton yesterday and Gran Habano Saturday. Really liked the Ashton.


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Trying my first morphine compliments of @mrolland5500, while watching John Wick. Awesomely delicious! Thanks Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> #HellYeah


Good they finally arrived I was getting worried......one of my all-time personal favorites enjoy those brother!!
And where are the pictures you know we love pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and coffee for breakfast,


----------



## mrolland5500

Thanks to @Ewood reminding me I had a box of these and how good they are when well rested









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Contractors showed up out of the blue! I'm feeling like...a Little Devil and some Brasil Minas to relax...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Trying my first morphine compliments of @mrolland5500, while watching John Wick. Awesomely delicious! Thanks Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> #HellYeah


Good smoke and movie.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Good they finally arrived I was getting worried......one of my all-time personal favorites enjoy those brother!!
> And where are the pictures you know we love pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted in the bomb thread before I posted this. I wonder if notifications are still messed up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I posted in the bomb thread before I posted this. I wonder if notifications are still messed up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Maybe so

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I posted in the bomb thread before I posted this. I wonder if notifications are still messed up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





mrolland5500 said:


> Maybe so
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Notifications and Previous Posts are still jacked up. Going on 2 months now for me.:frown2:


----------



## TreySC

Gummy Jones said:


> well we should rectify that problem


Problem? There's no problem, move along nothing to see here :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> The cheroot conversation earlier enticed me to smoke one. Last one, better throw more in the car when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I remember the first time I smoked one. I was almost ashamed of how curiously delicious it was. They are a little work horse. Just don't expect them to be more than they are.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> I remember the first time I smoked one. I was almost ashamed of how curiously delicious it was. They are a little work horse. Just don't expect them to be more than they are.


I first tried them at a young age, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tat Tuesday


----------



## msmith1986

RC Aq knuckle dragger compliments of @Kidvegas. A strong 4x52 is about perfect for time and what I like, and so far this thing is awesome. Lots of ligero in this one. I might have a new go to for my crazy days. Gotta order some asap. Thanks Joe!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> RC Aq knuckle dragger compliments of @Kidvegas. A strong 4x52 is about perfect for time and what I like, and so far this thing is awesome. Lots of ligero in this one. I might have a new go to for my crazy days. Gotta order some asap. Thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thought you'd enjoy those! You can find them very reasonably priced for the quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Thought you'd enjoy those! You can find them very reasonably priced for the quality!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are superb! Still smoking.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Happy Tuesday lunch break 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty but fragile wrapper.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC EE and a cup of Kona


----------



## Randy956

This is a great pairing
Home roll with mata fina sweetness and little nick kick.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> This is a great pairing
> Home roll with mata fina sweetness and little nick kick.


That is a great beer!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Imperiosa for the drive home.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

While walking doggie. I like these. Good flavour and no burn issues. Leaves are turning here. Warm enough for shorts today. There won't be many days like this for another 8 mo. so I have to enjoy it while I still can.


----------



## Randy956

Second home roll. It's almost too sweet, if you can believe that.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Because @msmith1986 influenced me...BLTC Morphine. Thanks Mario @mrolland5500, love this lil firecracker! :wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Because @msmith1986 influenced me...BLTC Morphine. Thanks Mario @mrolland5500, love this lil firecracker! :wink2:


I'm always a good influence. 
#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

It's ROTT. And it's good.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Well,
This week I'm in Hillsboro, Oregon. Luckily, I brought some companions with me and I can't wait to set fire to them. In about an hour, I'll be heading downstairs to burn this one.

Compliments of @OneStrangeOne and looks to have a few years on it based on the cello date. Smells amazing and has a perfect draw with a 9mm punch. I'll report back later when I'm sipping some smoke off this one...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the stuff there!


----------



## Maxh92

Always a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had me quickie this morning thanks to @Irishfuente 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Smoking this one courtesy of @Semper Noctem tonight









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Because @msmith1986 influenced me...BLTC Morphine. Thanks Mario @mrolland5500, love this lil firecracker! :wink2:


Anytime bro enjoy. #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's the stuff there!


Yes sir sure is. Make you want to say #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First non Serie P or Tattoo Tatuaje. Veracru courtesy of @StillPuffin. A very tasty and happy Tatuesday. Thanks brother.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

GOT14U said:


> Had me quickie this morning thanks to @*Irishfuente*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But did you inhale?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ewood said:


> Smoking this one courtesy of @Semper Noctem tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Those are good smokes!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Grabbed this Illusione Rothschild after after having an epic failure with a ... Liga Privada T52. 
The T52 was putting ALL of it's smoke off the foot. I know Ligas are smokey mofo's but I was literally not getting any in my yapper. The the head starting coming undone and I went in to grab a $5 cigar that tastes and performs like a champ.


----------



## Ewood

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are good smokes!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'll second that, I'm a sucker for the box press. May look into a box if I can find any space lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Grabbed this Illusione Rothschild after after having an epic failure with a ... Liga Privada T52.
> The T52 was putting ALL of it's smoke off the foot. I know Ligas are smokey mofo's but I was literally not getting any in my yapper. The the head starting coming undone and I went in to grab a $5 cigar that tastes and performs like a champ.


Sucks about the Liga....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Blunt Rapper said:


> But did you inhale?


Lmao....nope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

An Oliva G to finish off a long day. Smoked her right down to the nub. Like I mentioned before, I haven't had a bad Oliva yet. I hope I'm not tempting fate! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Well,
> This week I'm in Hillsboro, Oregon. Luckily, I brought some companions with me and I can't wait to set fire to them. In about an hour, I'll be heading downstairs to burn this one.
> 
> Compliments of @OneStrangeOne and looks to have a few years on it based on the cello date. Smells amazing and has a perfect draw with a 9mm punch. I'll report back later when I'm sipping some smoke off this one...


I would drive in to meet you bro but the traffic out there is a nightmare
I don't head west of Bend anymore LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## cammons

Joya DE Nicaragua 1970 Antano










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Corona for the ride home. These are good, but this one keeps having a canoe problem. I'm almost done with it and I've fixed the burn 8 times now. Good thing I'm in a decent mood though, I got 3 of my rums into 4 new bars tonight....and drank enough free beer to last me all week. It seems all the local brews around here are around 9-10%. Just pulled up at the house, thank God.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I would drive in to meet you bro but the traffic out there is a nightmare
> I don't head west of Bend anymore LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't even get me started on traffic. It seems to get worse every time I'm here and I think it has surpassed the annoyance level of even the SF Bay Area at this point.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Don't even get me started on traffic. It seems to get worse every time I'm here and I think it has surpassed the annoyance level of even the SF Bay Area at this point.


Agree. Portland is worse than anywhere else I've been.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Agree. Portland is worse than anywhere else I've been.


Astoria though. I could live there. Portland just tried too hard to incorporate art and trees in the middle of busy streets that have heavy traffic. The result was busier streets and heavier traffic.


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Agree. Portland is worse than anywhere else I've been.


So you've never been on the 405 or 5 through the city of Angels.

I'm thinking I'm doing a bit f thread jacking here. I'll make this the last of this convo.


----------



## WNYTony

Tuesday's girl


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> Tuesday's girl


What's that one called? With it's naughty band lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Smoking nice. Some cocoa, tea, and a lot of earth with fantastic spice off the foot. No pepper at all.


----------



## WNYTony

Alrightdriver said:


> What's that one called? With it's naughty band lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The official name from Tatuaje is the W. 
It was made exclusively for Nice Ash Cigars in 2015 and they called it the Whore and that's what it's usually referred to in cigar circles.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WNYTony said:


> The official name from Tatuaje is the W.
> It was made exclusively for Nice Ash Cigars in 2015 and they called it the Whore and that's what it's usually referred to in cigar circles.


Nice!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

WNYTony said:


> The official name from Tatuaje is the W.
> 
> It was made exclusively for Nice Ash Cigars in 2015 and they called it the Whore and that's what it's usually referred to in cigar circles.


That one seems interesting. Wonder how it taste? I want to get a Whore and try it out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday stick 
Ohana Cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB The Project with my morning Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This a smooth stick with a pepper kick on the retro. Good with Peet's MDB.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Good morning 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

First EZ for me, from @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> First EZ for me, from @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What well we're just going to have to fix that!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> What well we're just going to have to fix that!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You already caved in the remaining portion of my house ....and I have a few resting from the both of you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> You already caved in the remaining portion of my house ....and I have a few resting from the both of you...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok and seems like SOMEBODY needs to keep that stock replenished and I summarily and prematurely plead the 5th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok and seems like SOMEBODY needs to keep that stock replenished and I summarily and prematurely plead the 5th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your as bad as @bobbya08 ...is there such a thing as witness protection from PUFF?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Your as bad as @bobbya08 ...is there such a thing as witness protection from PUFF?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was abolished in 1878.... LMAO     

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WNYTony said:


> The official name from Tatuaje is the W.
> 
> It was made exclusively for Nice Ash Cigars in 2015 and they called it the Whore and that's what it's usually referred to in cigar circles.


Calling it a "whore?" What a shame. In life you want a lady that loves to wear amazing lingerie. I dig the whole corset, bustier look.

I like Wines and liquor with the same personalities.

It's the conundrum of wanting the relationship with a nurse or grade school teacher by day and stripper or the ability to act like one when alone in the evenings.

Are you guys old enough to remember Van Halen's music video "Hot for teacher?" As a youth this pointed out what all young men would ideally want.

Call me a misogynist pig if you must. I want massive personality but draw the line at multiple personalities...

I hope that Tat tastes as good as the cigar band implies. Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from Ruiz Cigars in Reno


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> A Custom from Ruiz Cigars in Reno


Your rolls are looking that good now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Good thing I only had 1 of these turds. It's been resting at 67 for 3 months. It has a strange aftertaste and not far in I'm already sick of fixing the burn. All the smoke coming from the foot and barely any smoke from a pretty loose draw. It seems to only want to burn on one half. Judging by the tar on the head, it is only drawing through s 1/3 of the diameter. Similar to many other DE sticks, I can buy plenty others for a lot less and they smoke better a lot sooner.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Your rolls are looking that good now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Lol not quite but thank you


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Good thing I only had 1 of these turds. It's been resting at 67 for 3 months. It has a strange aftertaste and not far in I'm already sick of fixing the burn. All the smoke coming from the foot and barely any smoke from a pretty loose draw. It seems to only want to burn on one half. Judging by the tar on the head, it is only drawing through s 1/3 of the diameter. Similar to many other DE sticks, I can buy plenty others for a lot less and they smoke better a lot sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And that's a 12 dollar stick too correct?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I guess my buds have changed again. This used to be a medium to full stick for me. Now I rate it at a medium tops.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

I love this cigar!!


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> And that's a 12 dollar stick too correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think so, although I only paid $8, but that is too much for the roll being split tight on one side and loose on the other with the horrendous burn. The stupidest part was the last third burned fine and the taste wasn't as terrible. Most wouldn't have kept smoking it that far, it's just that I like money.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
The only thing that would've made this DE/Swisher better would be some fake pineapple flavor.


----------



## czartann

AB Black Market









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Stogiepuffer said:


> I guess my buds have changed again. This used to be a medium to full stick for me. Now I rate it at a medium tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What a coincidense. I am smoking the same one just now. Pulled out from my humidor. Was in there for a year. 

Yes, its medium for me too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

msmith1986 said:


> Good thing I only had 1 of these turds. It's been resting at 67 for 3 months. It has a strange aftertaste and not far in I'm already sick of fixing the burn. All the smoke coming from the foot and barely any smoke from a pretty loose draw. It seems to only want to burn on one half. Judging by the tar on the head, it is only drawing through s 1/3 of the diameter. Similar to many other DE sticks, I can buy plenty others for a lot less and they smoke better a lot sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Was on the fence about getting a 5'er. Thanks for making my mind up. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TCstr8

AB Coyol. First one of these. Not bad.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I think so, although I only paid $8, but that is too much for the roll being split tight on one side and loose on the other with the horrendous burn. The stupidest part was the last third burned fine and the taste wasn't as terrible. Most wouldn't have kept smoking it that far, it's just that I like money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> The only thing that would've made this DE/Swisher better would be some fake pineapple flavor.


I still try so hard to remain a DE fanboy, but I have to say that the quality has really gone to sh*t, smh.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday stick
> Ohana Cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to you, I had a chance to try 1. Those are tasty indeed!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Was on the fence about getting a 5'er. Thanks for making my mind up. :thumb::thumb:


I've only had it 3 months. Just like some say the MUWATs really shine after a year rest. Bollocks!! The one I had was terrible, and to me a cigar should be good right away and only get better with age, not be terrible and might be ok later. Not at DE prices. *that of course doesn't include a sick period with active fermentation and ammonia fumes dissipating.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> I still try so hard to remain a DE fanboy, but I have to say that the quality has really gone to sh*t, smh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Even with Jonathan Drew back in charge, it seems Swisher adversely affected a lot of things. Thank God the UCs are still good so far, but the Liga conversation the other week makes me want to smoke one of the no. 9's I've had since 2015 and see for myself.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Even with Jonathan Drew back in charge, it seems Swisher adversely affected a lot of things. Thank God the UCs are still good so far, but the Liga conversation the other week makes me want to smoke one of the no. 9's I've had since 2015 and see for myself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately for me the last couple of my ligas have had serious issues. I'm hoping more age will help...I hope, smh.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

A little different from what I'm use to, but not a terrible smoke! I don't typically go out searching for infused cigars, but this was a gift from a buddy and it's a nice change of pace.


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Unfortunately for me the last couple of my ligas have had serious issues. I'm hoping more age will help...I hope, smh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My problem is I smoke too much, so I save most $10+ sticks for certain occasions. Or I look at dates and seek to compare $4-$8 sticks to $9-$14 ones. The $4-$8 wins a lot of the time, mostly because of being so similar, even in complexity.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tuckerjack said:


> A little different from what I'm use to, but not a terrible smoke! I don't typically go out searching for infused cigars, but this was a gift from a buddy and it's a nice change of pace.


Every Acid anyone ever gave me brought back memories of childhood and made me want to vomit. Mostly because the smell/taste reminds me of those little decorative soaps in a dish in my grandma's bathroom.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

A quickly rolled mild cigar.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

msmith1986 said:


> Every Acid anyone ever gave me brought back memories of childhood and made me want to vomit. Mostly because the smell/taste reminds me of those little decorative soaps in a dish in my grandma's bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 I actually thought that was a candy dish as a kid. No thank you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Every Acid anyone ever gave me brought back memories of childhood and made me want to vomit. Mostly because the smell/taste reminds me of those little decorative soaps in a dish in my grandma's bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ate your share of soap didja!


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage Robusto......


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ate your share of soap didja!


No, but I picked them up to smell them plenty of times. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF and a cup of Kona







Finally got a proposal that I've been working on for three fricken days sent off, time to relax for a minute


----------



## LeatherNeck

Mb3


----------



## GOT14U

Had me old faithful this morning. Getting some age on these and am really liking them. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Had me old faithful this morning. Getting some age on these and am really liking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess you also like sunflower seeds judging by the "big bag". Lol


----------



## Hickorynut

Randy956 said:


> A quickly rolled mild cigar.


Really nice looking stick Randy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sungrown ROTT. I like this gar, just wish there were available in a 4.5X48 vitola.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sungrown ROTT. I like this gar, just wish there were available in a 4.5X48 vitola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Damn! I hate you!:vs_mad: Always the cool kid with the brand new, just released new toy. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn! I hate you!:vs_mad: Always the cool kid with the brand new, just released new toy. :vs_unimpressed:


That what I was thinking too, lol. But not really, I'm at Casta's new B&M here in York right now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke


----------



## msmith1986

Sitting with my buddy Wayne at Casta's new B&M store they opened 3 weeks ago here in York.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Smoking the Mareba. So good.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn! I hate you!:vs_mad: Always the cool kid with the brand new, just released new toy. :vs_unimpressed:


Sorry about your luck... hey, it could have been a swisher dud... but, it opened up on the last third and is box worthy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Guess you also like sunflower seeds judging by the "big bag". Lol


Yup, got me some dill pickle seeds for when I ain't smokin, kinda like little crack seeds...lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yummy, first EX for me! Burn issue from me lighting it. Settle down and turned out good
Thanks to @OneStrangeOne 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Tasty stick on a cool rainy evening.


----------



## WABOOM

Torpedo


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Running and a hittin tonight! Getting better and better!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## FunkBass55

Can't get enough of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Alec Bradley Tempus tonight


----------



## WNYTony

Champagne InHand said:


> Calling it a "whore?" What a shame. In life you want a lady that loves to wear amazing lingerie. I dig the whole corset, bustier look.
> 
> I like Wines and liquor with the same personalities.
> 
> It's the conundrum of wanting the relationship with a nurse or grade school teacher by day and stripper or the ability to act like one when alone in the evenings.
> 
> Are you guys old enough to remember Van Halen's music video "Hot for teacher?" As a youth this pointed out what all young men would ideally want.
> 
> Call me a misogynist pig if you must. I want massive personality but draw the line at multiple personalities...
> 
> I hope that Tat tastes as good as the cigar band implies. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL well the actual story is that the owner of the shop has about 3 cigar websites as well and Pete Johnson usually jokingly called him a Whore for trying to grab up all the business. So the band was designed and the name was born. But officially it was the W. At the launch they had beer glasses with the band design on them and they also had shirts that said something like My Whore tastes great.
They really played it up and yes - they are fantastic !


----------



## mpomario

Had a couple after a long day. The CAO was bombed to me and hadn't had this vitola of the maduro. Good, but this Perdomo Champagne Noir is fantastic after +6 months rest. Very complex and lots of transitions. These don't get a lot of love. Perdomo is very underrated. The extra aging in the bourbon barrels really comes through. Smoky woody hints, cocoa, baked bread, baking spice and a little white pepper on the retro. Great Puro.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Viaje 10th Anniversary Black Edition and a Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda. My very first Viaje.
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Couldn't wait, smoking one ROTT. Still pretty damn good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC and a dark roast Sumatra today,


----------



## mrolland5500

Thanks bud @msmith1986 for this stick never had one looking forward to putting the fire to it this morning I've been eyeing it now for a couple of weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Can't get enough of these.


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Thanks bud @msmith1986 for this stick never had one looking forward to putting the fire to it this morning I've been eyeing it now for a couple of weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I had a bigger one at the time to send you, they were out when I was there. Hopefully the draw wasn't too tight for you. I was in the new shop last night and they had more but a batch of 10k misprinted bands is still holding things up a little.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like that Alec Bradley black market??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Namakubi and Kona for a lunch break,


----------



## msmith1986

G toro after lunch









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Pardon 1964 Maduo at the Park with dad


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Belicoso


----------



## oldmantex

Series F while walking the dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquitaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Good afternoon fellow smokers.. Amazon Anaconda 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Aquitaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a wonky burn there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Great smoke, wonky burn line. Had to touch up. It's rott and needs some rest

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Tuckerjack said:


> How did you like that Alec Bradley black market??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't the best cigar I've had, but certainly not the worst. Good smoke output, but the burn wasn't great. I'll blame that on the outside humidity. Nice med-full flavoring.

Smoking a Liga #9 at a Drew Estate event at my local B&M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

czartann said:


> Good afternoon fellow smokers.. Amazon Anaconda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not liking you right now, just so you know!:vs_unimpressed: Bourbon and Anaconda, nice! Looks wonderful. 
I still haven't tried the Fuma em Corda (Smoke on a Rope). I'm falling behind and really need to catch up!


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Coyol and beer while grilling burgers (Southern style).:wink2:


----------



## czartann

Oliva Hellion Devils Own


----------



## LeatherNeck

czartann said:


> Oliva Hellion Devils Own
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Humm, that's a new one. Well?


----------



## Maxh92

czartann said:


> Oliva Hellion Devils Own


I've enjoyed those. Good sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

On such a beautiful evening, while waiting for my wife to come back from a one day trip to visit our sons at the university, I was in the mood for a quickie (remove mind from gutter), so I grabbed one of these no-name Nicaraguan cigarillos that I had acquired in a 50-pack from the devil site a few weeks ago. They're gone in a few minutes, but they're surprisingly good!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Feeling this one out tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Trying out the new Undercrown Sun Grown. Not as full flavor as I would like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> Trying out the new Undercrown Sun Grown. Not as full flavor as I would like. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang! You too! SMH:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Dang! You too! SMH:vs_unimpressed:


Don't get me wrong, it's a good stick... it just wasn't what I was expecting. I'm through the 2nd third, now and it is getting fuller... but, I would consider it a medium bodied smoke, at best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Looks like a wonky burn there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Windy and I didn't realize how close the burn was to the band. I should have pulled it. I ended up relighting the stick immediately after posting as the band choked out the air flow.

But it's been cold and windy. High of 62F today after yesterday's 88F.

The wind has dried out and blown all sorts of stuff about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This is #hellya good.


----------



## Tuckerjack

Dadgummit.... I think it's too humid outside in NC (North Carolina, not non Cuban). Heard a nice "pop" when it was resting..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Humm, that's a new one. Well?


if its the churchill...its a two hour stick. He's gonna be awhile..:smile2::smile2:


----------



## lex61

czartann said:


> Good afternoon fellow smokers.. Amazon Anaconda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just asked about these in a different thread after seeing a box at a B&M. How are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Last one for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Las Mareas Olas for the game tonight


----------



## ebnash

Perfect companions for work travel. I have smoked about 6 of these Mi Queridas and everyone a perfect draw with consistent flavor. #Boxworthy

Washing it down with Woodford on ice.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Imperiosa & Armagnac. What a week so far....needed this.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Liga Privada Undercrown Gran Toro. Burn was a little off but I think that might have been due to the humidity.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado for breakfast today,


----------



## scott1256ca

Hirochi Robaina Blue from last evening.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story. 
#FuenteFriday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sitting here at Fine Ash Cigars trying out a tat for the first time since I quit inhaling. I hated these things before...not to shabby now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Matilde today


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Sitting here at Fine Ash Cigars trying out a tat for the first time since I quit inhaling. I hated these things before...not to shabby now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tat dat azz!! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty.


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #4


----------



## czartann

Hello folks.. Dirty Rat time! 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HVC 2015.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Hoyo De Monterrey from @WYNTony


----------



## cammons

Caldwell Savages Toro










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yard mowing time..maybe last time for this year ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

relaxing with one of my favorite NCs for rare occasions. Padron 1964 Annie Maduro torpedo.

My favorite Padrón, and these days pretty much my only Padrón although I have a single pyramid Annie and some rogue 5000 for rare occasion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

New UC Sungrown and new VX2. Pretty tasty ROTT. You influencers on here enticed me to try the v-cutter thing. Apparently there is a learning curve to these things. I hacked at it 3 times to get close to what I thought it should be, lol. I straight cut the head for the final third to compare.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Night smoke. Happy Friday 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Haven't smoked one in awhile since I'm still at work but I snuck one in today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Haven't smoked one in awhile since I'm still at work but I snuck one in today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Sneaking" in a monster! lol


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> "Sneaking" in a monster! lol


I needed this one. We've had 9 kinds of hell out here. I hopped in the truck and went for a ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8.


----------



## scott1256ca

Forgot to take a pic today. This is an older photo. Had to relight a couple of times.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> New UC Sungrown and new VX2. Pretty tasty ROTT. You influencers on here enticed me to try the v-cutter thing. Apparently there is a learning curve to these things. I hacked at it 3 times to get close to what I thought it should be, lol. I straight cut the head for the final third to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts on the UCS? The one I had did not open up till the last third. I came to the conclusion that I smoked the first two-thirds too fast and it was too hot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I've seen you smoke quite a few. I got a tener resting.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yard done, time to relax and try something new from my SBC COTM package

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Yard done, time to relax and try something new from my SBC COTM package
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Goooood!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> How are those? I've seen you smoke quite a few. I got a tener resting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Bro Maduro heaven!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Goooood!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very profound coffee flavor ! I am digging it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro Maduro heaven!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the name makes me wanna say...let's see the other hand :vs_cocktail::vs_cocktail: Hope you have a better Saturday...


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are in my top 5 desert island smokes! About 45 min to an hour of joy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Just the name makes me wanna say...let's see the other hand :vs_cocktail::vs_cocktail: Hope you have a better Saturday...


Yep. I'm ordering more now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

CI Fresh-Rolled Rosado, these are actually pretty good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are in my top 5 desert island smokes! About 45 min to an hour of joy.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I have a 5er resting.....I will get at least one of those.....the rest..well....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are in my top 5 desert island smokes! About 45 min to an hour of joy.Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You own a desert island where you smoke cigars all day? HEY BUDDY.....:vs_OMG:


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> You own a desert island where you smoke cigars all day? HEY BUDDY.....:vs_OMG:


I wish.. But the day I finally buy one you are invited.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Dark beauty @SoCal Gunner shared. Fantastic smoke.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Yep. I'm ordering more now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar page had a 10er of those for $36 yesterday. Not sure if it's still available.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Very profound coffee flavor ! I am digging it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've had some resting since they were released. I really like the pyramid size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good to hear. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Anytime brother anytime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's been a long day
San Lotano Habano,


----------



## quesquared

First gar of the week. Always a goodie.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> What are your thoughts on the UCS? The one I had did not open up till the last third. I came to the conclusion that I smoked the first two-thirds too fast and it was too hot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It was a little moist toward the end because it was ROTT, but it burned cool and even the whole time. I thought it was wonderful, but still going to give them 90 days before I have a better idea. They made a good impression for me at least though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R44 - Happy Friday


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> First gar of the week. Always a goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Damn bro, 1st of the week? You're slacking.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Another one that Mario enticed me to smoke. Apparently I still have a few. While watching Red 2.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Two puffs in and I knew EXACTLY what beverage to pair. I haven't reached for this bottle in a while, which you can tell by the dust residing on it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Damn bro, 1st of the week? You're slacking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lmao, true indeed. I'm usually only a weekend puffer...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Westside Threat said:


> Two puffs in and I knew EXACTLY what beverage to pair. I haven't reached for this bottle in a while, which you can tell by the dust residing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that scotch...and the la santa as well as quinta ruban. Good choice.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Friday


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Another one that Mario enticed me to smoke. Apparently I still have a few. While watching Red 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Lmao, true indeed. I'm usually only a weekend puffer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh hell no we are gonna have to change that bro!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ramon Bueso Genesis with Brasil Minas

Sent from the porch








Think I have found my Blue Collar Deserted Island stick.....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the maduro compare to the rosado?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

2015 Las Calaveras on this wonderfully cool Saturday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh hell no we are gonna have to change that bro!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm trying to work in it. Especially since I look at all the good gars you guys enjoy throughout the week.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

quesquared said:


> Lmao, true indeed. I'm usually only a weekend puffer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Same here lol
Can't find the time to sit down for 10 minutes let alone and hour + during the week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Verdict said:


> Same here lol
> Can't find the time to sit down for 10 minutes let alone and hour + during the week
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I don't think you guys are alone, I might have one midweek but I am mostly a weekend smoker.


----------



## Kidvegas

Round # 2 CH BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

You know the drill Corto and Coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Lol, I'm trying to work in it. Especially since I look at all the good gars you guys enjoy throughout the week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm a 4-5 a day kinda guy if not my days are terrible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Little enjoyment before the shit show (aka me betting on college football) starts.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell LLtK. Nice cigar as it gains some age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Thig




----------



## czartann

Liga No.9
Good afternoon folks..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm a 4-5 a day kinda guy if not my days are terrible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...i am definitely way behind

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm a 4-5 a day kinda guy if not my days are terrible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#GarGoals

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Y'all bringing out the top shelf today!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

#3 RC Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

JdN to start this Sat afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
Pairing Not pictured...testing the carbonation of my recently bottled saison


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well Organizing the Humidor I found this lonely guy in back...no band at all so I have no clue what it which stinks because so far it's pretty darn good, but I am guessing it's at least 3 years old as it was behind a box that I haven't moved for that long.

And sure it's NC because it was in the NC wine cooler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Archetype Initiation & Hollister Hefe










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I believe I received this from the Noobie PIF some months back. I haven't been enjoying mild cigars lately, but this one is pretty damn tasty. 

Burning like a champ, putting off tons of smoke, and is very enjoyable. Thanks to whoever this came from. 

Sorry, I'm being lazy by not going back through my post history to figure it it out.


----------



## GOT14U

Just got these bad boys, the smoke this thing gives off is insane! ROTT and good, time will make them that much better.
Mombacho tierra volcan 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Nat Sherman New York

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

corona


----------



## Gummy Jones

When in Rome


----------



## socalocmatt

Bday cigar. 2011 Opus X BBMF Maduro paired with a bottle of 2014 Succaba. It's amazing.


----------



## quesquared

Night stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

G Maduro Torpedo this evening


----------



## Kidvegas

Asylum 13 courtesy of the Rum Baron @msmith1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Nat Sherman New York
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I haven't seen one of those in a while. It seems you have a lot of Nat varieties though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Asylum 13 courtesy of the Rum Baron @msmith1986
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy bro, I love those things!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double robusto


----------



## mpomario

czartann said:


> Good afternoon fellow smokers.. Amazon Anaconda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Impressions? Where'd you get yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Wow, I haven't seen one of those in a while. It seems you have a lot of Nat varieties though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I love all things Nat

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> I love all things Nat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Me too, never had a bad one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> corona


I have one last one of those and may smoke it tomorrow. Great smoke and cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Las Calavaras compliments of Mario @mrolland5500. Thanks bro!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padilla Reserva Corona


----------



## czartann

mpomario said:


> Impressions? Where'd you get yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a great stick.  A Medium Plus for me. 
I really like all their Amazon line. I got this off from b&m - Cigar Cigar @ Freehold, NJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Las Calavaras compliments of Mario @mrolland5500. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well deserved brother enjoy!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Chick Magnet! And Glenlivet tonight.

Lookout ladies!


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a El Barracho tonight cuz I find myself one....had to grab me a CRO MAG to finish it off....these things are SOOOO smooth on the retro! Maybe my new fav! Man I'm gonna miss this garage!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Got me a El Barracho tonight cuz I find myself one....had to grab me a CRO MAG to finish it off....these things are SOOOO smooth on the retro! Maybe my new fav! Man I'm gonna miss this garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those cromags! Nice toys man!
.
Going to the off-road expo tomorrow in Pomona.


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Chick Magnet! And Glenlivet tonight.
> 
> Lookout ladies!


Sahweeeet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Chick Magnet! And Glenlivet tonight.
> 
> Lookout ladies!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Sahweeeet!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk





mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's totally working! (Can't post pics per Forum Policy)


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Love those cromags! Nice toys man!
> .
> Going to the off-road expo tomorrow in Pomona.


Use to really be in to that world....been around a lot of those racer back in the day...pistol Pete, Robby, martenson racing I use to pit for, along with Tatum Motors....etc....my kids would go and work the crowds at races for Dirt Alliance....themes was the days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

What a mess, but a damn fine stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> It's totally working! (Can't post pics per Forum Policy)


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blend last nite


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White with the morning coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Padilla w/pumpkin spice coffee. Seasonal favorite.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday morning with dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

3rd cup of coffee w/Charter Oak. Starting a small brisket on the Weber. Should be done in 6 hours.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> Padilla w/pumpkin spice coffee. Seasonal favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great respect for you and the Punkin Spice. I carry everything Punkin spice in my left hand.........cause it's easier to open the trash can with my right. :grin2: Love me some Padilla tho...Yes Sir!


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Juan Lopez No.2 from @*Mario*D who i have not seen on here for quite a while


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Took a break from yard work for this. Nice gar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 SS and a cup of Kona


----------



## talisker10

Avo xo


----------



## Kidvegas

Man o War

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Acid Krush









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

KFC First up for football today then melanio maduro after my panthers win














Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dortold

czartann said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171001/92cc3636e6ae4b3ea89afeb3923cd969.jpg
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171001/c235f354027a03ccd405bb73f61df3d0.jpg


Wow, never seen a wrapper so light, not even a candela, I don't think. Great pictures, definitely can't wait to try one of these myself.










Didn't fare very well past the first third, but up until that point, very pleasant (rich & sweet).

Has not upset the position of the Torpedo as my favourite in this line, though (because of life, actually had to smoke that one over 4 (!!!) days, and it didn't even suffer much for it).


----------



## Hickorynut

Viaje Skull and Bones Cloudmaker Edicion Limitada courtesy of @BillH. I swear I could taste 2 kinds of pepper on the light. Now it has settled into some good flavor. First Viaje for me....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Viaje Skull and Bones Cloudmaker Edicion Limitada courtesy of @BillH. I swear I could taste 2 kinds of pepper on the light. Now it has settled into some good flavor. First Viaje for me....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

A Fuenta Hemingway Signature


----------



## mpomario

Budget smoke Sunday.....the Maria Mancini is better than many other more expensive sticks. The Lot 826 requires a lot of rest but is a great smoke on the cheap.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Took a break from yard work for this. Nice gar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dude! A Tabernacle is your "take a break from yard work" smoke? Nice....very nice indeed.:vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck

I haven't been feeling well these last couple of days (it's an opioid tolerance sorta thing) so today has been an RB kinda day. Earlier today was the '05 Olancho then now is the Genesis courtesy of @poppajon75.


----------



## quesquared

BMB to end the weekend from my dude @mrolland5500









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> BMB to end the weekend from my dude @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Enjoy bruh I really like those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Enjoy bruh I really like those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#nodoubt relaxation in full effect. Enjoyin da f*$k out of it. You a good dude charlie brown lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OR No.4 while climbing the rocks with the girls at Devil's Den in Gettysburg.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> OR No.4 while climbing the rocks with the girls at Devil's Den in Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well you sending us mesages so I'm guessing your old a*$ didn't fall and break anything 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Well you sending us mesages so I'm guessing your old a*$ didn't fall and break anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


S**t, I'm one of the younger ones here, I just have a lot of life experience that brought me many injuries in the past. I am 31, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> S**t, I'm one of the younger ones here, I just have a lot of life experience that brought me many injuries in the past. I am 31, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


In 30s=old a$$...i just hit 40 last month so I'm in my old man rants lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ, blending session... box pressed w/closed foot


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> OR No.4 while climbing the rocks with the girls at Devil's Den in Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Beautiful crew you got there Smith. Glad they didn't have to carry your @ss out!:vs_laugh:



quesquared said:


> In 30s=old a$$...i just hit 40 last month so I'm in my old man rants lolSent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Right there with ya bro. Sucks being middle-aged. Especially when you have an injury. I haven't been able to play ball with my boys in 5 years.:crying: Now they got cars/trucks and jobs.


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> In 30s=old a$$...i just hit 40 last month so I'm in my old man rants lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I do have old man rants sometimes, Lol. Earlier I told a bunch of teenagers to pull up their damn pants because my girls don't want to see their @$$'s or anything else.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> OR No.4 while climbing the rocks with the girls at Devil's Den in Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


He'll be barely able to roll out of the bed in the morning......beautiful girls there bro you keep your shotgun handy I hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> Beautiful crew you got there Smith. Glad they didn't have to carry your @ss out!:vs_laugh:
> 
> Right there with ya bro. Sucks being middle-aged. Especially when you have an injury. I haven't been able to play ball with my boys in 5 years.:crying: Now they got cars/trucks and jobs.


Boy oh boy i feel ya. All the years of football have me feeling every joint in my body, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I do have old man rants sometimes, Lol. Earlier I told a bunch of teenagers to pull up their damn pants because my girls don't want to see their @$$'s or anything else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Beautiful crew you got there Smith. Glad they didn't have to carry your @ss out!:vs_laugh:
> 
> Right there with ya bro. Sucks being middle-aged. Especially when you have an injury. I haven't been able to play ball with my boys in 5 years.:crying: Now they got cars/trucks and jobs.


I'm there with ya too. Broke my neck and back about 5 years ago in a bad car accident. Couldn't walk for almost 6 months. I'm in pain every day, but I got stuff to do. But the pain is also why I don't get up very early. My chiropractor and nicotine keeps me going most of the time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> Dude! A Tabernacle is your "take a break from yard work" smoke? Nice....very nice indeed.:vs_cool:


This is my first and all I can say is..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> He'll be barely able to roll out of the bed in the morning......beautiful girls there bro you keep your shotgun handy I hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's guns everywhere in my house lol. We all shoot, I build customs, and I'm a private instructor. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last Call for the night. Literally.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

macanudo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine to help me sleep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> There's guns everywhere in my house lol. We all shoot, I build customs, and I'm a private instructor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

mrolland5500 said:


> Morphine to help me sleep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually take bourbon for that but whatever helps.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JdN Cabinetta. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Eighty-Eight,


----------



## NormH3

Oliva Serie G always tasty


----------



## Fusion

Nat Cicco No.4 along with my todays just finished handrolls


----------



## Mister Stogie

Another beautiful evening with my furry companion by my side. Tonight's choice was a Trinidad Paradox. Surprisingly smooth! I'll definitely be picking up more of these in the future.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> EZ, blending session... box pressed w/closed foot


and.............


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Morphine to help me sleep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sleep while driving that rig and yall gonna need more than morphine...:grin2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Anaconda. Delicious so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> and.............


Well, here's the crazy thing - these are named blending sessions because they are essentially practice cigars as they try to make or find their next blend. They include a note that says if you find one you really like to let them know; it maybe one that ended up a production smoke or maybe they'll considering making it one. However, I have no idea what to call it hence my description as I posted it. Beyond that it was a really enjoyable long smoking cigar.


----------



## WNYTony

Pappy Van Winkle for the Sunday morning walk and a Hit and Run courtesy of @GOT14U tonight because that's what our Buffalo Bills did today in ATL !


----------



## scott1256ca

My first Amazon Basin. Really good cigar on a really shitty day. Rainy, windy, and cold. Sat under a tarp. Couple of relights all the fault of the weather. A lesser cigar would have been a nightmare today. Hey, in this neck of the woods, you take what you can get.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Pappy Van Winkle for the Sunday morning walk and a Hit and Run courtesy of @GOT14U tonight because that's what our Buffalo Bills did today in ATL !


How did you like that hit and run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How did you like that hit and run?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loved it - smoking it down to the nub as we speak ! The corona size seems to be as great fit for this one too. The Pappy was pretty good as well - alot more mild than I thought it would be. I would happily smoke either one again but I think I'd give the edge to the Hit and Run


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fusion said:


> Juan Lopez No.2 from @*Mario*D who i have not seen on here for quite a while


Poor guy got married and hasn't been heard from since, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Poor guy got married and hasn't been heard from since, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear lol


----------



## cammons

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Double Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


>


I love those right after acclimating when they still have a lot of pepper.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Famous Nic 3000 after a long day of getting nowhere with my portfolio.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron and a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 154665


Well rested!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@SoCalGunner man this thing is good thanks bro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nboles1215

Birthday smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a SoCal special! Since he's the only one I've seen smoking those Ceron cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

I've fallen in love with these!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like a SoCal special! Since he's the only one I've seen smoking those Ceron cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are absolutely correct bud glad you caught that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like a SoCal special! Since he's the only one I've seen smoking those Ceron cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and boy are they good ive been looking since yesterday to find them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> and boy are they good ive been looking since yesterday to find them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are very good! Checkout there main webpage and they list retailers in the menu. Definitely a cigar to grab a box of

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> They are very good! Checkout there main webpage and they list retailers in the menu. Definitely a cigar to grab a box of
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4 thanks bud

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

EC Habano 13 Years c/o @blackrabbit i do like all things Esteban Carrera


----------



## George007

Pardon 1926 aged 2 years. Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## msmith1986

First one I've tried. Not overly complex, but very enjoyable for me. I see these a lot here so I bought a 10er about 5 months ago and just now decided to try them. I chose the maduro and really like it so far. I got the 10er at Union Cigar in Gettysburg for $50 out the door. I never really looked into these, so I don't know if that's a good price or not. It seems I'll have to keep these around from now on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> First one I've tried. Not overly complex, but very enjoyable for me. I see these a lot here so I bought a 10er about 5 months ago and just now decided to try them. I chose the maduro and really like it so far. I got the 10er at Union Cigar in Gettysburg for $50 out the door. I never really looked into these, so I don't know if that's a good price or not. It seems I'll have to keep these around from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That price is about right, A great smoke, love them


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> First one I've tried. Not overly complex, but very enjoyable for me. I see these a lot here so I bought a 10er about 5 months ago and just now decided to try them. I chose the maduro and really like it so far. I got the 10er at Union Cigar in Gettysburg for $50 out the door. I never really looked into these, so I don't know if that's a good price or not. It seems I'll have to keep these around from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


that price is about average and they are good smokes ive got a box thats been resting about a yr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

​ @msmith1986 was trying to decide what to smoke after lunch and saw your post, made the decision a no brainer


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> ​ @msmith1986 was trying to decide what to smoke after lunch and saw your post, made the decision a no brainer


This thing is still burning. Hell, I gotta try some of you and Randy's home-rolls one of these days, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro Chisel










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This damn lounge was calling my name again. Smokin my freebie today!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> This damn lounge was calling my name again. Smokin my freebie today!


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> First one I've tried. Not overly complex, but very enjoyable for me. I see these a lot here so I bought a 10er about 5 months ago and just now decided to try them. I chose the maduro and really like it so far. I got the 10er at Union Cigar in Gettysburg for $50 out the door. I never really looked into these, so I don't know if that's a good price or not. It seems I'll have to keep these around from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are box worthy and great for the price. One of my comparison gars to new sticks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First wayfarer. It's rott.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> Those are box worthy and great for the price. One of my comparison gars to new sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was thinking since they come in a box of 50, I can just have it sent to the shop or distillery. My wife sees everything I buy as more gun parts or reloading supplies she should have. Not necessarily a bad thing, but I buy a lot of random stuff, cigars, and gun parts as it is.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> I was thinking since they come in a box of 50, I can just have it sent to the shop or distillery. My wife sees everything I buy as more gun parts or reloading supplies she should have. Not necessarily a bad thing, but I buy a lot of random stuff, cigars, and gun parts as it is.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's a business purchase and should be tax deductible. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> Agreed. It's a business purchase and should be tax deductible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ed Zachary  #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> Agreed. It's a business purchase and should be tax deductible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## czartann

Centurion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho Triple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Maxh92

Not a bad lighter bodied smoke. I enjoy these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> Not a bad lighter bodied smoke. I enjoy these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You either got small hands or that is one big stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

GOT14U said:


> You either got small hands or that is one big stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's just the angle, to be honest! It's a robusto, if memory serves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

My favorite full bodied Maduro: Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.6. Absolutely no issues with this line....EVER! Why they sell for as little as they do, I have no idea. Let's keep that as our secrete.:wink2: I'll put this out there; for anyone who doesn't like or wants to get rid of ANY Diesel line cigar, contact me.:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> I think it's just the angle, to be honest! It's a robusto, if memory serves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's always the angle of the dangle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho Triple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooo one of my favorites. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Cuban Classic with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 154761


Mmmmm. Great smoke right there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance.

These are wonderful when the humidity allows for one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Heading home for dinner and smoking this Connie Toro on the way. I like the darker NWs better, but these have a spicy binder so it's pretty good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Always interesting what time will do to a stick. This was very citrusy and spicy ROTT. Now, after six months, the citrus has mellowed way out to a sweet flavor, with the spicy only being on the retro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Not a bad lighter bodied smoke. I enjoy these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been seeing these pop up more. I like all things Olivia. Need to pick some up.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good gar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Gran Habano Vintage 2002....


----------



## DomG1990

I enjoyed a Diesel Rage Torpedo. In my opinion, I believe Diesel's are some of the best cigars for the price.


----------



## Rondo

2015 Neanderthal H-Town Lancero.








Peppered walnuts and Cheerios.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> @SoCalGunner man this thing is good thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mrolland5500 said:


> and boy are they good ive been looking since yesterday to find them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kidvegas said:


> They are very good! Checkout there main webpage and they list retailers in the menu. Definitely a cigar to grab a box of
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they come in a Maduro too!


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> And they come in a Maduro too!


Where are you getting them from brother??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> 2015 Neanderthal H-Town Lancero.
> 
> View attachment 154881
> 
> 
> Peppered walnuts and Cheerios.


Love all things RC. Second time I've seen the lances today. You guys are killing me over here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Where are you getting them from brother??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I spotted them in a shop in Miami back in February. My buddy said he saw them in AZ, I'll have to ask him. I believe the west coast has a lot of them from what I heard.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> Where are you getting them from brother??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM. Damn California tax kills it or I'd send you a box.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> 2015 Neanderthal H-Town Lancero.
> 
> View attachment 154881
> 
> 
> Peppered walnuts and Cheerios.


He said cheerios! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> He said cheerios! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the kinda breakfast I can get behind!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Too dark for a pic but, a parodi for the drive home. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

About to light up this nice gift from my wonderful daughter


----------



## ebnash

Sitting at the lounge tonight smoking my 1st Tabernacle while working on work reports.


----------



## Gumby-cr

1 1/2 hours into this :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Gumby-cr said:


> 1 1/2 hours into this :grin2:


Do tell! I've been hoping to find a single somewhere as I'm dying to try one of these


----------



## mpomario

Never had this CH offering. Great smoke. Lots of pepper. Last of the first bombing I receive from a friend in Tennessee.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue,


----------



## msmith1986

Working on Fed reports, Fed excise tax, and state sales tax. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Liga Privada Sungrown Corona Doble

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Maduro G


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Sitting at the lounge tonight smoking my 1st Tabernacle while working on work reports.


How was it? My first was a chocolate bomb.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Diesel unholy. Pic upload keeps failing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 and a cup of Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## nboles1215

Really enjoying this. Mild, smooth, good morning smoke for sure.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie

Black petite robusto for #tattuesday - nice quick smoke. Spicy, creamy and tasty. Perfect for when you only have a short amount of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> Do tell! I've been hoping to find a single somewhere as I'm dying to try one of these


That was the churchill size. I've tried all three sizes now and I find the robusto to be the best. They are pricey but I do find them worth the $$$.


----------



## php007

2010 Opus X Shark 









Padron 50th Natural










Davidoff Chef










Fuente 858 Rosado










Avo Dominant 13 LE 13










Davidoff Millennium Lancero










Davidoff Art 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Yummy


----------



## msmith1986

SLR short robusto after lunch. Still not sure about this VX2 cutter yet.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## HBNDN

php007 said:


> 2010 Opus X Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron 50th Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente 858 Rosado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo Dominant 13 LE 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Art 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!! Those are some good smokes!


----------



## jc389

Had this last night. Not too bad actually. Not anything I couldn't live without but it was decent smoke. The pepper on the retro definitely helped as it might have been a little flat without it.


----------



## msmith1986

Quick half corona while I rampage about this junk cutter. So disappointed with Xikar right now.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Quick half corona while I rampage about this junk cutter. So disappointed with Xikar right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've not had any trouble with my colibri v. Cutter does cut a touch off center but it's been a good smoke everytime.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Charity. Love these sticks.










I know, I know. Time to empty that ashtray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Casa fuente while at casa fuente with some Lock, Stock and Barrel 16yr Rye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

StillPuffin said:


> Casa fuente while at casa fuente with some Lock, Stock and Barrel 16yr Rye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have any Don Carlos lancero's there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Didn't check. I'll enquire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Long live the king!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> I've not had any trouble with my colibri v. Cutter does cut a touch off center but it's been a good smoke everytime.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


And I see the Colibri is $31 on Amazon. Well, they say hindsight is 20/20.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> And I see the Colibri is $31 on Amazon. Well, they say hindsight is 20/20.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of @mrolland5500. Trying to research what this thing is, other than an outstanding smoke so far. Thanks again Mario.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

php007 said:


> 2010 Opus X Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron 50th Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente 858 Rosado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo Dominant 13 LE 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Art 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





HBNDN said:


> WOW!! Those are some good smokes!


I already tried to get him to adopt me!


----------



## ebnash

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was it? My first was a chocolate bomb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dark chocolate, earth, and decent. It was ok, but for the price, I don't think I would repeat. Heard many talk this stick up quite a bit and maybe it wasn't perfectly rested and RH'd coming right off the shelf. I may smoke another one day after some rest, but won't be buying any in qty.


----------



## StillPuffin

bobbya08 said:


> Do they have any Don Carlos lancero's there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry brother, all out. He usually carries it but is out for now. He said he will restock in time for Big Smoke but nothing for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avión an extremely enjoyable cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

StillPuffin said:


> Sorry brother, all out. He usually carries it but is out for now. He said he will restock in time for Big Smoke but nothing for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking buddy. I knew it was a long shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

StillPuffin said:


> Casa fuente while at casa fuente with some Lock, Stock and Barrel 16yr Rye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, nice, nice! I wish I would have purchased more of the Casa Fuente Coronas while I was there.

If you are still out there and looking for a local off strip lounge, check out the Cigar Box. From Casa Fuente, it's maybe a 15 minute walk right on the other side of the highway from Caesars Palace.

Enjoy


----------



## TCstr8

TCstr8 said:


> Compliments of @mrolland5500. Trying to research what this thing is, other than an outstanding smoke so far. Thanks again Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Figured it out. Cavalier of Geneva Black Series II Toro Gordo (think that is he correct vitola). Extremely enjoyable stick. Gonna have to pick up some more of these.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TCstr8 said:


> Figured it out. Cavalier of Geneva Black Series II Toro Gordo (think that is he correct vitola). Extremely enjoyable stick. Gonna have to pick up some more of these.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Love that thing. One of the best maduros I've smoked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

La Gloria Cubana
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

I just had one of those a couple days ago. I really enjoyed it. Normally I only smoke maduros, but I love these.


----------



## Maxh92

Man O War Puro Authentico today. This one is a spice bomb. Hasn't mellowed in almost 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Cromagnon Cranium










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'ATELIER La Mission and a cup of Kona while watching a nice little thunderstorm roll thru


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> 2010 Opus X Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron 50th Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente 858 Rosado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avo Dominant 13 LE 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Art 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought I was expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Pardon 1926 today. I don't know if I've ever smoked a cigar that had such perfect construction and stayed perfectly cool down to the nub. Great flavors of tea, sweetness and a hint of bourbon that is just lingering on the tongue on the finish. Superb!


----------



## GOT14U

A couple today while building the American dream. can't go wrong with either of these.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Petit robusto while hitting a few bars for sales prospects before I head home.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Petit robusto while hitting a few bars for sales prospects before I head home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are some tasty cigars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Aurora Cameroon...a Birthday cigar from @Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay. I think it's a Le Grande. Full Churchill size for certain. Digging around in the bottom of my naked NC humidor amongst the strange Ilusiones that i don't remember purchasing. That means it's gotta be at least 18 months old.

A very pleasant stick.










Excuse the bandaged middle finger. Apparently I will eventually cut through my fingers trying to remove avocado pits. I stupidly decided to use a steak knife as the Santuko has cut me more times than I can count.

It was a smallish avocado. Who would have guess a steak knife would go through the pit.

"Cheers boys!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying these cheapies I got last week and I have to say that at a buck 90 they aren't bad. The burn sucks, but I have a feeling it will get much better over time. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Those are some tasty cigars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are. I bought some a few months ago when Mario recommended them. Price wasn't too bad either.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione Epernay. I think it's a Le Grande. Full Churchill size for certain. Digging around in the bottom of my naked NC humidor amongst the strange Ilusiones that i don't remember purchasing. That means it's gotta be at least 18 months old.
> 
> A very pleasant stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the bandaged middle finger. Apparently I will eventually cut through my fingers trying to remove avocado pits. I stupidly decided to use a steak knife as the Santuko has cut me more times than I can count.
> 
> It was a smallish avocado. Who would have guess a steak knife would go through the pit.
> 
> "Cheers boys!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be better than what I did. I knocked this thing off with a jamb saw 3 years ago in November. Oh, and it happened to be Friday the 13th that day....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My first El Barracho!


----------



## Mister Stogie

Regiampiero said:


> Trying these cheapies I got last week and I have to say that at a buck 90 they aren't bad. The burn sucks, but I have a feeling it will get much better over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I purchased a 10er of these, as well. I haven't touched them yet. I'm letting them rest for a while. Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to trying them out in the near future.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Copious amounts of smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Tuckerjack said:


> Copious amounts of smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just gonna flaunt that perfect v-cut huh? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> My first El Barracho!


What did you think? Luv the pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> What did you think? Luv the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if my expectations were too high, but I thought it was good, not great.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> I don't know if my expectations were too high, but I thought it was good, not great.


I liked them...but I was Barracho when I smoked it so I need to smoke one when I'm not....been thinking of a box myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Having a couple more tonight! Thanks to @kim and @WNYTony for these. The BL lawless was to hard to keep lit even after resting for awhile at 60% humidity so I had to let it go and grab this mission from Tony....damn guuuud smoke. I do believe the BL would be guuud also. Just not this one. Thanks both of you!















This is one big biatch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Black Lancero mmmmmm good !


----------



## GOT14U

This is the Bee's Knees! Thanks to @poppajon75

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

OR Tatuaje 7th









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Just got these and tried this one ROTT. It definitely needs some rest I think. A little harsh and not much flavor. Hopefully it gets better









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Regiampiero said:


> Trying these cheapies I got last week and I have to say that at a buck 90 they aren't bad. The burn sucks, but I have a feeling it will get much better over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ha! I think you and I ordered from the same sale! Lol. Mine burned fine. Just a little harsh and young...at least that's what I am hoping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2007 Tatuaje Reserva "A" Uno.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de las Antilles and my morning Sumatra,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

TCstr8 said:


> Compliments of @mrolland5500. Trying to research what this thing is, other than an outstanding smoke so far. Thanks again Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey bud glad you're enjoying I see you found it I apologize I was out of it last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Cloud hopper and coffee. Morning all you puffers. Happy hump day.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

msmith1986 said:


> Just gonna flaunt that perfect v-cut huh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That was my ulterior motive. No one cares about the cigar, only the cut! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Quesada and a Peets MD this fine morning


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Test driving a KFC 4x46. I bought a pair of these a few months ago so I can see if they're novelty like a lot of DE stuff is to me. It's not bad, but I think if I ever smoke the other one, it'll be around a camp fire or a smokey bbq pit. When I smoke a cigar I want to taste a good blend of premium aged tobaccos, and that doesn't really include this. Sure it has it's place, but not in my stash.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

msmith1986 said:


> Test driving a KFC 4x46. I bought a pair of these a few months ago so I can see if they're novelty like a lot of DE stuff is to me. It's not bad, but I think if I ever smoke the other one, it'll be around a camp fire or a smokey bbq pit. When I smoke a cigar I want to taste a good blend of premium aged tobaccos, and that doesn't really include this. Sure it has it's place, but not in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I generally like most DE stuff but I'm like you, something just doesn't sound appealing to me about this cigar so I've yet to try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> I generally like most DE stuff but I'm like you, something just doesn't sound appealing to me about this cigar so I've yet to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I probably won't nub this one. It's hard to explain the strange lingering aftertaste, but it is repulsive to say the least.
It's not an oven dried cheroot but has similar flavor, and not in a good way. So in conclusion of my thoughts, it is novelty to me and I don't need to buy any more. I'll check it off my list of overpriced stuff to try and give the other one to my neighbor.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MF Connie. 









Time to pull all the bands off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> MF Connie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pull all the bands off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully no wounds under all those bandaides.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

jc389 said:


> Ha! I think you and I ordered from the same sale! Lol. Mine burned fine. Just a little harsh and young...at least that's what I am hoping
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Mine didn't get harsh until the least third, but you can tell the stick was way over humidified. Damn thing was so spongy. I'll smoke the maduro tonight after a day of dry boxing and see what happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

TKID Caldwell
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Test driving a KFC 4x46. I bought a pair of these a few months ago so I can see if they're novelty like a lot of DE stuff is to me. It's not bad, but I think if I ever smoke the other one, it'll be around a camp fire or a smokey bbq pit. When I smoke a cigar I want to taste a good blend of premium aged tobaccos, and that doesn't really include this. Sure it has it's place, but not in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I actually like these. Not an everyday stick, but sometimes I just want that bbq, hickory, mesquite, sweet smoke experience. Nothing strong about that stick at all, but just seems to be oddly satisfying to me when in the mood for it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Not a bad stick.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Davidoff Short Corona with some Bin 27


----------



## BillH




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Mareas, used a 9mm punch for this one, has a pretty firm draw even after resting @ 65rh for better than a year. The burn is doing okay for now so I'm gonna see if she'll open up a bit on her own before I clip her.


----------



## Fusion

101 Conjura


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Nice.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From good brother @poppajon75 - told me to give 'em some rest some time ago and at >1yr I figured I'd light one up!


----------



## msmith1986

Getting dark early now. Partagas 1845 extra oscuro to run some errands before it gets too late.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> I generally like most DE stuff but I'm like you, something just doesn't sound appealing to me about this cigar so I've yet to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want one? I can't even give 'em away in Rocket Launches - Just ask Dino!


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> You want one? I can't even give 'em away in Rocket Launches - Just ask Dino!


Sure I'll try anything once lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Sure I'll try anything once lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done!
.
.
.
.
(And I'll send the Cigar  )


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> You want one? I can't even give 'em away in Rocket Launches - Just ask Dino!


Save the money. Just go luck your grill..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

RP Autumn Collection 2008


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> From good brother @poppajon75 - told me to give 'em some rest some time ago and at >1yr I figured I'd light one up!


Hope it treats you well. They aren't known for being multidimensional but, good for that end of the budget spectrum. After some time lol.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Done!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> (And I'll send the Cigar  )


Just remember I don't fight fair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

RB Genesis Toro with 2 yrs. on her. Nubbed it with no touchups or relights. Flavor was outstanding! The last inch was hot so I reluctantly put her to rest. That was my last of a tenner and I hate to see it go, but I do have some on her heels.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Hope it treats you well. They aren't known for being multidimensional but, good for that end of the budget spectrum. After some time lol.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


This thing is smoking great! Better construction, burn and ash than some sticks that cost 2xs as much.


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying the maduro tonight. Much better burn after dry boxing and flavors are smooth so far.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Before retiring for the night smoke 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> RB Genesis Toro with 2 yrs. on her. Nubbed it with no touchups or relights. Flavor was outstanding! The last inch was hot so I reluctantly put her to rest. That was my last of a tenner and I hate to see it go, but I do have some on her heels.


Like I said. ...Blue Collar Deserted Island stick fo'sho'!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack




----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I generally like most DE stuff but I'm like you, something just doesn't sound appealing to me about this cigar so I've yet to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like smoking mesquite charred bbq. I didn't hate the one I tried. It's defiantly a must try just so you actually know what it's like.


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Matilda Quadrata torpedo courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Thanks Mark, another excellent smoke.


----------



## StillPuffin

WNYTony said:


> Matilda Quadrata torpedo courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Thanks Mark, another excellent smoke.


Haven't tried this one. How does that compare to the oscuro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

StillPuffin said:


> Haven't tried this one. How does that compare to the oscuro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a great smoke. Haven't had the Oscuro so don't know how it compares.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

All the Matilde are great. They don’t make a bad stick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Leccia White and a cup of Guatemalan Antigua today,








Bought a fiver of these and the Black when they first came out, this is the last W and there is one B left, I'm glad I didn't get a box of each! 
Not really a 'bad' smoke, the construction is good, it just doesn't work with my body chemistry/palate.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Leccia White and a cup of Guatemalan Antigua today,
> 
> View attachment 155593
> 
> 
> Bought a fiver of these and the Black when they first came out, this is the last W and there is one B left, I'm glad I didn't get a box of each!
> 
> Not really a 'bad' smoke, the construction is good, it just doesn't work with my body chemistry/palate.


Totally agree with the assessment! I bought a box last year because the price was insane but, won't be buying any more. Just had one the other day and my pallet has definitely changed because i only smoked about half just wasn't doing it for me. At $40 wasn't a terrible experiment though lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Leccia White and a cup of Guatemalan Antigua today,
> View attachment 155593
> 
> 
> Bought a fiver of these and the Black when they first came out, this is the last W and there is one B left, I'm glad I didn't get a box of each!
> Not really a 'bad' smoke, the construction is good, it just doesn't work with my body chemistry/palate.





Kidvegas said:


> Totally agree with the assessment! I bought a box last year because the price was insane but, won't be buying any more. Just had one the other day and my pallet has definitely changed because i only smoked about half just wasn't doing it for me. At $40 wasn't a terrible experiment though lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The beauty of cigars. Not everyone shares the same opinions on what they think are good smokes. 
Loved the white and liked the black.


----------



## Fusion

One of my home rolls this morning


----------



## msmith1986

I brought an @Fusion home roll with me today, I just couldn't wait to try one. So far, it started mild and went to med in strength and it's packed with wonderful flavor. It is reminiscent of a combo of 3 or 4 sticks I like, but definitely can stand proudly on it's own. 1/2 through now the strength is increasing and some pepper showing up. I really like it so far. As it is with a few stretched wrapper vein bumps, the construction and roll is great and the burn is even. It is easily a $5-$7 stick as is.
Anyway, top notch bro! Thank you for the opportunity to sample your hard work. It's a great change in the routine. Keep up the good work.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

A great little stick 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

czartann said:


> A great little stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed the ones I smoked!


----------



## Fusion

I had forgot how good these are, afternoon smoke


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Always reliable.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> I had forgot how good these are, afternoon smoke


IMO the best "Bang For The Buck" right there. Great cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Needs some rest.


----------



## poppajon75

I've been smoking a bunch of my regulars lately so I haven't been posting the same ole thing. This however is a first for me courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Brother Nathan slaughtered me some time ago with some real beauties including this well rested Opus. I couldn't say what a fresh one tastes like but, this one with nearly three years is really good to me. Cold draw was berries, chocolate and, cinnamon. I do like this cigar in this size which, appeared to be a corona. 
Cinnamon, white pepper, hay, toasted tobacco, a little graham and, something I can't quite nail on the finish. Maybe I can but, it'll take me a minute. I need to get more of these to put up. Thanks Nathan. Another great first for me from your generosity.























Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Found a local place with The Late Hour. Unfortunately in Toro (not my favorite). This is a very unique and special cigar. I'm getting tons of a citrus, baking spices, and a great cedar on the retrohale. This would be a great one to let sit for a spell.

An edit to this post. Long after finishing this cigar, I realized it was not cedar. When I realized the lingering mouth taste was like a heavily Oaked bourbon, I remembered some of the tobacco in this cigar has been cask aged in Old scotch barrels. All makes sense now. Amazing how long that sensation hung around.


----------



## droy1958

Buena Vista torpedo.......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

poppajon75 said:


> I've been smoking a bunch of my regulars lately so I haven't been posting the same ole thing. This however is a first for me courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Brother Nathan slaughtered me some time ago with some real beauties including this well rested Opus. I couldn't say what a fresh one tastes like but, this one with nearly three years is really good to me. Cold draw was berries, chocolate and, cinnamon. I do like this cigar in this size which, appeared to be a corona.
> Cinnamon, white pepper, hay, toasted tobacco, a little graham and, something I can't quite nail on the finish. Maybe I can but, it'll take me a minute. I need to get more of these to put up. Thanks Nathan. Another great first for me from your generosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it! It was my pleasure brother!


----------



## poppajon75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! It was my pleasure brother!


Still enjoying it lol. For my tastes I believe this to now be among one of my favorite NCs. Top 5 worthy. In the corona the wrapper to filler ratio seems to be right up my alley. Construction, output, flavor and, draw are all flawless IMO. Seriously brother, thank you!

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cain Straight Ligero


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination and a cup of Kona,


----------



## droy1958

If it was the Opus #5, good luck. I still haven't figured out what I'm tasting......


----------



## blackrabbit

These are some of my favorite snacks.


----------



## droy1958

Best damn stick for the price. Actually, it's probably better than most sticks twice the price. Just my opinion.....


----------



## LeatherNeck

blackrabbit said:


> These are some of my favorite snacks.


Can't help but notice the plant? in the background; what hell is that?:nerd2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

You leave that cigar there too long Andrew, that plant might smoke it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CAO Italia. For such a small cigar, it's burning extremely slow. One hour and a half in and I'm just now at the halfway point! :surprise: I thought this one would be a quick smoke. Boy was I wrong. 
It has needed some attention, but I think it just had a bad spot. It's smoking fine (for) now and the flavors are decent. Thank you @gunnersguru for sending this to me. I don't think I would have smoked this otherwise.


----------



## czartann

H.Upmann night...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> IMO the best "Bang For The Buck" right there. Great cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that. The Connie is pretty awesome too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

LeatherNeck said:


> Can't help but notice the plant? in the background; what hell is that?:nerd2:


It is a head crested Euphorbia flananganii. Basically a mutant version of the the normal plant which is a more common medusa head plant. Sorry, I am a cacti/succulent geek. It is just a rare houseplant that looks cool.


----------



## Blunt Rapper

blackrabbit said:


> It is a head crested Euphorbia flananganii. Basically a mutant version of the the normal plant which is a more common medusa head plant. Sorry, I am a cacti/succulent geek. It is just a rare houseplant that looks cool.


Dang I thought it was a cacti/tobacco hybrid that grew fully rolled cigars. Really cool looking plant.


----------



## msmith1986

Finally a smoke for the ride home and finish it on the back porch with little miss Luna.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

poppajon75 said:


> I've been smoking a bunch of my regulars lately so I haven't been posting the same ole thing. This however is a first for me courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Brother Nathan slaughtered me some time ago with some real beauties including this well rested Opus. I couldn't say what a fresh one tastes like but, this one with nearly three years is really good to me. Cold draw was berries, chocolate and, cinnamon. I do like this cigar in this size which, appeared to be a corona.
> Cinnamon, white pepper, hay, toasted tobacco, a little graham and, something I can't quite nail on the finish. Maybe I can but, it'll take me a minute. I need to get more of these to put up. Thanks Nathan. Another great first for me from your generosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it's better that the one @Rondo smoked in his blind review


----------



## Regiampiero

At an event trying something new.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Camacho box pressed Ecuador. Pretty good so far


----------



## poppajon75

Tuckerjack said:


> Hopefully it's better that the one @Rondo smoked in his blind review


I definitely found it to my liking. Of course I also think peanut butter and bacon sandwiches are tasty.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

poppajon75 said:


> I definitely found it to my liking. Of course I also think peanut butter and bacon sandwiches are tasty.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Actually, that doesn't sound terrible! Might have to try that one day.


----------



## scott1256ca

This one looked a little "bent" and the wrapper had separated a bit. I thought I might have some trouble, but it burned like a champ. One of my favorite dog walkers.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Intemperance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

czartann said:


> H.Upmann night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of that? I've had two and I'm not sure how I felt about them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione HL and cool water,


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione HL and cool water,
> 
> View attachment 155761


Nathan how do you like those HL's? I've been back and forth on buying a few to try but I haven't had good luck with illusione so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tuckerjack said:


> Hopefully it's better that the one @Rondo smoked in his blind review


Bea Arthur and a garbage truck... I almost forgot about that!!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Bayuk Churchill










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tuckerjack said:


> Hopefully it's better that the one @Rondo smoked in his blind review


Many rave about those. The three I've smoked weren't to my liking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Nathan how do you like those HL's? I've been back and forth on buying a few to try but I haven't had good luck with illusione so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like em quite a bit but I've liked most of the Illusione stuff, the lance seems to concentrate the flavor and it's very easy to oversmoke, they get bitter when it happens. If your a Lancero fan and like Nicaraguan tobacco's give it a shot!


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like em quite a bit but I've liked most of the Illusione stuff, the lance seems to concentrate the flavor and it's very easy to oversmoke, they get bitter when it happens. If your a Lancero fan and like Nicaraguan tobacco's give it a shot!


I love lanceros. It's my favorite vitola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Mason Dixon North


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> I love lanceros. It's my favorite vitola.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the natural, the first third is pretty much all spice and Cedar, almost overwhelming. It tones down after that and has a lot going on I'm getting some nice citrus, oak, some kind of herbal note and a deep earthy taste, there's a slight sweetness trying to jump in too.


----------



## Maxh92

Second stick of the night. Sitting on the deck trying to clear my head up a bit. The TN Bar exam results come out tomorrow and my house is a little stressful at the moment. Praying the fiancé passed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Montecristo Espada with sweet tea and the wife has a Parodi King cherry vanilla with coffee. Whoever told me this Espada was a good NC Monte was full of crap. I've had $5 sticks better and more complex. Oh well, I only had one.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Tuckerjack said:


> What did you think of that? I've had two and I'm not sure how I felt about them.


Its a smooth flavorful subtle spicy stick. Only medium strenght body. Its a great stick and I am sure you going to loved it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Montecristo Espada with sweet tea and the wife has a Parodi King cherry vanilla with coffee. Whoever told me this Espada was a good NC Monte was full of crap. I've had $5 sticks better and more complex. Oh well, I only had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm with you...the NC Montes I've had have been meh`......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC and my morning go to, dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## czartann

Good morning folks...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Montecristo Espada with sweet tea and the wife has a Parodi King cherry vanilla with coffee. Whoever told me this Espada was a good NC Monte was full of crap. I've had $5 sticks better and more complex. Oh well, I only had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more I've not had any NC Monte's that where worth a damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more I've not had any NC Monte's that where worth a damn!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also had a white and a platinum that were mediocre at best. NC Montes are definitely overpriced blah.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

msmith1986 said:


> I also had a white and a platinum that were mediocre at best. NC Montes are definitely overpriced blah.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've only had 1 NC Monte and wasn't impressed. I really like the CC's though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> I've only had 1 NC Monte and wasn't impressed. I really like the CC's though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup I agree. It's a similar trend with Cohiba NC vs CC. The NC is overpriced blah.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd of the box. 1st 3rd still blah. Last third yummy.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 4/2 g. WOW!
So about 18 months ago I bought a 5er on a whim. I first regretted the purchase. This is a long, living cigar. Over that time I realize this was the Nica answer to the famous CC smokes. It's is well worth having in your humidor/tupoerdors.

In fact I'm going to hit up SBC to see if there are any more of these around. I need to age them for next Summer.

A 5 pack is perfect.

With a yogurt/fruit smoothie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

A Monti No.2 Torpedo


----------



## Flawlessly

Aim't those Padron got S/N on it?



czartann said:


> Good morning folks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Original Release OpusX Oscuro










A little side by side comparison between an Original Release Davidoff Sheep and a Bundled version










Davidoff Master Selection 2007 
This is freaking amazing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Yup, you guessed it....first gar of the week.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione 4/2 g. WOW!
> So about 18 months ago I bought a 5er on a whim. I first regretted the purchase. This is a long, living cigar. Over that time I realize this was the Mica answer to the famous CC smokes. It's is well worth having in your humidor/tupoerdors.
> 
> In fact I'm going to hit up SBC to see if there are any more of these around. I need to age them for next Summer.
> 
> A 5 pack is perfect.
> 
> With a yogurt/fruit smoothie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBC is having a sale today. Stock up if they have them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PDR A Crop this afternoon


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione 4/2 g. WOW!
> So about 18 months ago I bought a 5er on a whim. I first regretted the purchase. This is a long, living cigar. Over that time I realize this was the Mica answer to the famous CC smokes. It's is well worth having in your humidor/tupoerdors.
> 
> In fact I'm going to hit up SBC to see if there are any more of these around. I need to age them for next Summer.
> 
> A 5 pack is perfect.
> 
> With a yogurt/fruit smoothie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screen name @Champagne InHand + drinking fruit/yogurt smoothie = me . I do like a good smoothie though. Gotta find 1 of those sticks too

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

quesquared said:


> Screen name @Champagne InHand + drinking fruit/yogurt smoothie = me . I do like a good smoothie though. Gotta find 1 of those sticks too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm aging ad with my last child gone I need to actually count the veggie/fruit/fiber stuff. The smoothies are something my older sister suggested. She puts all kinds of things in them like chia seeds and bran.

I stick to frozen fruit chunks, fruit juice and a yogurt. That way I can knock off some things to balance out not eating decent food daily.

I guess I can't live off beer/wine and cigars with either coffee/tea in between.

I do drink a lot of water, but that's not really improving much. When smoking it's important to bump your vitamin C intake. I'm bad at that. The Smoothies help.

Getting old kind of sucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm aging ad with my last child gone I need to actually count the veggie/fruit/fiber stuff. The smoothies are something my older sister suggested. She puts all kinds of things in them like chia seeds and bran.
> 
> I stick to frozen fruit chunks, fruit juice and a yogurt. That way I can knock off some things to balance out not eating decent food daily.
> 
> I guess I can't live off beer/wine and cigars with either coffee/tea in between.
> 
> I do drink a lot of water, but that's not really improving much. When smoking it's important to bump your vitamin C intake. I'm bad at that. The Smoothies help.
> 
> Getting old kind of sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Throw a handfull of spinach in it. Full of vit c, potassium, vit k, etc & wont alter the taste as much as kale or other green leafy veggies.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

VF Edicion Limitada
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first pine of these. I won a 5 pack on beat the dealer a while back. So far so good. A little spice, pepper, and leather. Just lit though so we will see how it goes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Black Label Trading Co. Salvation.. Ni'ece pepper bomb! 
And a little OB Ten Fidy Imperial Stout (10.5%).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Civil Disobedience with a cup of Kona, read Katmans review on these, looks like he had some problems with his, this ones been resting in one of my boxes for a year and is behaving extremely well, so far. Went with the 9mm punch, could have used a 7 the draw is wide open on this baby!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

hawk45 said:


> Black Label Trading Co. Salvation.. Ni'ece pepper bomb!
> And a little OB Ten Fidy Imperial Stout (10.5%).


Love oskar blues tenfidy...Especially the barrel aged!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Flawlessly said:


> Aim't those Padron got S/N on it?


The SN is on the gold-lattice looking band UNDER the top Padron band. Outter band may have slid down a bit and covered it up.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sobremesa on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Thig

Montecristo White Vintage & Kona Longboard


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> PDR A Crop this afternoon


Cigarpage usually run those at dirt cheap prices. Are they at least decent? Never bought any just because i didn't know.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sobremesa on a Friday afternoon.


Damn this is a good gar! One of the few that feel like smoking 3 distinctly different smokes to me.


----------



## droy1958

Wait until you get mature like me. Everything is hard except for your ****.....


----------



## Fusion

csk415 said:


> Cigarpage usually run those at dirt cheap prices. Are they at least decent? Never bought any just because i didn't know.


Yea thats where i got them $24.99 for 25, they need a few months rest but a good yard gar IMO


----------



## Regiampiero

Bought a bunch of new DEs so let's start trying.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fallen Angel tonight. At 6 months this baby is NIIIICE! I'm having a hard time putting it down to rest between puffs.


----------



## msmith1986

Regiampiero said:


> Bought a bunch of new DEs so let's start trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I had a terrible FSG a week or two ago. Half rolled tight, half rolled loose. Tasted terrible too. Way over priced too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fuente Friday. Not sure what to call this cheapo. By the last third I was done with it.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

NLDS stick. AB Black Market Vandal. Great stick. Not sure why AB gets such mixed reviews.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Giving this vudu a try.


----------



## bobbya08

2 more days and I'm heading home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Fam probably just as excited as you. Flat, flat, flat out there. I think I can see my house in the pic.


----------



## Regiampiero

msmith1986 said:


> I had a terrible FSG a week or two ago. Half rolled tight, half rolled loose. Tasted terrible too. Way over priced too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't complain about this one. Sharp burn and loads of bold flavors. Lots of pepper with all sorts of notes from cocoa to rose petals, to leather and many other hints that you just get a hint once and then they're gone. Very complex. It always helps to get them from a rep and if the rep is your friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Regiampiero said:


> I can't complain about this one. Sharp burn and loads of bold flavors. Lots of pepper with all sorts of notes from cocoa to rose petals, to leather and many other hints that you just get a hint once and then they're gone. Very complex. It always helps to get them from a rep and if the rep is your friend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I got it from a rep. Not a friend though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gilberto Oliva Reserva for the ride home. 3rd one I've smoked now and they keep getting better.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not to bad for 3 years rest! CiGwar! And for all you crazies out there, it's a special release for the band Gwar! Not to bad for a tat! Lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RP Edge Habano, torpedo. Over 18 months rest has really sweetened these up. Still strong. Wow. Cedar, pepper, baking cocoa. PERFECTLY constructed. Very firm feel, but perfect draw. Slow burn. This is pretty impressive for an RP.


----------



## Hickorynut

Nate can wait...all this Diesel talk made me break into the cold storage...TGIF fellas and sistas









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
So good....I missed this all week!


----------



## Blunt Rapper

Long day.


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Shellback tonight


----------



## GOT14U

Felt a bit feisty today from work...figured a rage was a good stick to smoke tonight. Honestly a good stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Long week, time to relax and watch some TV.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

My first Perdomo, courtesy of @Rondo. So far, so good. Tons of smoke billowing off the foot. Very pleasant aroma and taste.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Dominus with coffee. Morning all.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Unknown with a cup of Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 156073


That looks tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> That looks tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closed foot, tight pigtail, obscuro wrapper? This is a 'house blend' from the new boutique B&M that opened here a couple of weeks ago. It is very good, I have my suspicions that it is a Kristoff blend, either rebanded or an exclusive. When I bought it I didn't ask about on purpose.


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Closed foot, tight pigtail, obscuro wrapper? This is a 'house blend' from the new boutique B&M that opened here a couple of weeks ago. It is very good, I have my suspicions that it is a Kristoff blend, either rebanded or an exclusive. When I bought it I didn't ask about on purpose.


It looks like a bar of dark chocolate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance 

With some spiced tea. 
Crapatalk appears not to be working nicely with photo uploads this morning. Grhh. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Tat today​


----------



## Westside Threat

La Mission & Basil Hayden's










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Avo Syncro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Long and skinny weather


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Long and skinny weather


How's that smoking? I've got one I've been hanging onto for a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

bobbya08 said:


> How's that smoking? I've got one I've been hanging onto for a few months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice!!! Its burning good. Small puffs more often = tons of flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Avo Syncro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a couple of those somewhere, haven't tried em yet, might have to see if I can find one this afternoon.


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Really nice!!! Its burning good. Small puffs more often = tons of flavor.


Awesome. It's finally getting to be lancero weather so I'll probably fire it up when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've got a couple of those somewhere, haven't tried em yet, might have to see if I can find one this afternoon.


Personally these are the first cigars I've had that where definitely much better when fresh. Got half a box left from around a year ago and to me they've seriously lost their pop. Flavor's have become very muddled and lackluster. Or perhaps they need to be stored a bit higher than 63-65%.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lancero weather eh? I can dig it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Lancero weather eh? I can dig it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with those my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Pardon 1926 Madura TAA I found at my local B&M shop in town


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Unknown with a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 156073


Thats a nice looking wrapper. Any idea what it was after you smoked it?


----------



## Regiampiero

msmith1986 said:


> I got it from a rep. Not a friend though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


If you think you'd like the flavors I mentioned above, I would recommend you give it another try. Maybe the bad burn caused it to be unpleasant.

Another first this afternoon. We'll see how this goes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Cornelius & Anthony Cornelius and a Goslings Ginger Beer (my go-to for Mules).
These two are pairing amazingly well.. Good stick!


----------



## Regiampiero

Blunt Rapper said:


> Long day.


Nice ass...I mean ash.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

eliot said:


> My first Perdomo, courtesy of @Rondo. So far, so good. Tons of smoke billowing off the foot. Very pleasant aroma and taste.


That's a rate stick to come by. @Rondo never fails to be a class act.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Regiampiero said:


> If you think you'd like the flavors I mentioned above, I would recommend you give it another try. Maybe the bad burn caused it to be unpleasant.
> 
> Another first this afternoon. We'll see how this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I think if I were to buy an FSG locally they are around $10-12/stick. The roll was terrible and inconsistent. I'm not about to waste that much on a stick with that bad of QC. 
Those UC Sun grown are good though. Definitely worth the money.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

A quiet afternoon and beautiful view from my house. Punch Champions for a short escape!














從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Thats a nice looking wrapper. Any idea what it was after you smoked it?


It reminded me of Kristoff a whole lot.


----------



## Thig




----------



## acitalianman13

Las calaveras 2017


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Syncro Nicaragua


----------



## Regiampiero

Evening smoke.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Southern Classic Cigars Cucubano. One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> AVO Syncro Nicaragua
> 
> View attachment 156377


Hey Nathan how was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Hey Nathan how was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite nice, took a while to find em and it looks like I've had em longer than I thought (10-15) so now I've got to track down a fresh one for comparison purposes!


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08 not sure which one this is but it's going up in flames tonight

Thanks !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Quite nice, took a while to find em and it looks like I've had em longer than I thought (10-15) so now I've got to track down a fresh one for comparison purposes!


Good to here. I'm thinking my problem with them has more to do with my palette changing. Kinda sucks since I've got another half a box. Good luck with the comparisons lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> @bobbya08 not sure which one this is but it's going up in flames tonight
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ekklesia blessed leaf by Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Ekklesia blessed leaf by Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured an EZ just want sure which thanks again !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Figured an EZ just want sure which thanks again !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let me know how it is. I haven't tried one yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Another EZ I haven't tried yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Let me know how it is. I haven't tried one yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 2/3 of the way through it, awesome cigar, extremely unique profile, hints of nutmeg, cedar, and multiple others just all over seems every draw has a different flavor almost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> About 2/3 of the way through it, awesome cigar, extremely unique profile, hints of nutmeg, cedar, and multiple others just all over seems every draw has a different flavor almost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad I still have several left from my 10 pack then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Glad I still have several left from my 10 pack then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I try an EZ this being my second one I am more convinced not to pass them up anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Every time I try an EZ this being my second one I am more convinced not to pass them up anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't had a bad one yet. I ended up finding a 5er of the revolvers that were just released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

A mini treasure chest. It got cluttered just within under 60 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

First time smoking one of these. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

After 6 years decided to revisit, it is Goul month.
They are still strong, hopefully my brain will still be intact...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Every time I try an EZ this being my second one I am more convinced not to pass them up anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


all the descriptions i read from you guys on EZ and others just reinforces that I need to up my gar game. that sounds mighty tasty...yes sir!


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Quite nice, took a while to find em and it looks like I've had em longer than I thought (10-15) so now I've got to track down a fresh one for comparison purposes!


Cigar page has them on sale. Not sure if it's a good deal.


----------



## csk415




----------



## quesquared

Forgot to post today...
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rocky Patel Super Ligero


----------



## yamirstogies239

placeres serie roja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Platino Primo


----------



## Tuckerjack

Fable fourth prime septa at the local B&M


----------



## cammons

Oliva Serie G Maduro










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Not a bad cigar. Pretty smooth all the way through with a touch of pepper. Although I like the American Barrel aged a little better
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RB Genesis habano courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks bro, it's great.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Let's see how this one did with 6mos in the Spanish cedar equivalent to ClubMed. RP Cuban Blend and Peets Major Dickason....Mornin`
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> RB Genesis habano courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks bro, it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


RB is a nice surprise for the price point..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> RB is a nice surprise for the price point..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


An even bigger surprise with a year or twos rest &#128077;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father Connie and a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> An even bigger surprise with a year or twos rest


Shhhhh. ..I have a box sleeping, I think it's gonna be gooooood 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin all. It's a clear cool morning here in AZ. First smoke, last call.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

WABOOM said:


> Rocky Patel Super Ligero


How was those super ligero? Are they very strong?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> How was those super ligero? Are they very strong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The super ligero is pretty good. It seems LFD DL is stronger though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Rainy day in Nj smoke 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

czartann said:


> How was those super ligero? Are they very strong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They are good. They are pretty strong. Not insanely strong though. They would be a perfect "drunk" smoke for a person not sensitive to nicotine.


----------



## WABOOM

My Father Flor De Las Antillas, belicoso. 
Horribly constructed. Poorly bunched. Had the C shaped bunch that cant burn evenly. (one side is underfilled). Of course it burned like crap. Chucked it a the half way mark.
5 of 5 of these were a waste of money.


----------



## csk415

czartann said:


> Rainy day in Nj smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good smoke right there.


----------



## ebnash

jc389 said:


> Not a bad cigar. Pretty smooth all the way through with a touch of pepper. Although I like the American Barrel aged a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I've been keeping my open for these at my local shops. I have yet to try either of the Barrel Aged Camacho's


----------



## GOT14U

Yes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thank you @NightFish. Enjoyed my first one last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Conjura with a Peet's MD today


----------



## JtAv8tor

Midday smoke courtesy of @mrolland5500 not sure what one it is though lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell, The King is Dead. Great construction and tasty smoke.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## BillH

Six month old Liga Privada UF-13


----------



## jc389

ebnash said:


> I've been keeping my open for these at my local shops. I have yet to try either of the Barrel Aged Camacho's


They are both good cigars. IMO the American has a deeper and richer flavor some nice leather and some sweetness that really complemented it without being sugary or fake.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 #85


----------



## Flawlessly

BillH said:


> Six month old Liga Privada UF-13
> 
> View attachment 156465


Man did you burn your deck?


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD La Nox with a cup of Kona


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoy this AJF stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Leccia black









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Midday smoke courtesy of @mrolland5500 not sure what one it is though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's the Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> That's the Ryan Frank Rodriguez 40th birthday stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it was tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Hey you bunch of misfits the head misfit is back in the building!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Well it was tasty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Indeed they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning golf.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey you bunch of misfits the head misfit is back in the building!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bout dang time. Was about ready to drive and do a safety check on your butt!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey you bunch of misfits the head misfit is back in the building!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are tasty!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Bout dang time. Was about ready to drive and do a safety check on your butt!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah bud  glad you were checking up on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Those are tasty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes sir they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kristoff. Criollo Torpedo.

I really love revisiting these cigars. As it gets colder I will reopen the Double Maduro box I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pretty sure this was gifted to me either through a PIF or noob trade..sorry don't recall exactly who sent it, but it will be going up in flames soon. Thank you ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Liga Undercrown









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Headed home got a long ass drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Headed home got a long ass drive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe out there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MattT said:


> Liga Undercrown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Great short smoke to finish off the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

"Back Door Bambie" don't ban me, that's the name of the stick 

I don't know if the pic shows it, but the leaf on this thing is "velvety" - almost like fuzz or rolled in coco powder.


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> "Back Door Bambie" don't ban me, that's the name of the stick
> 
> I don't know if the pic shows it, but the leaf on this thing is "velvety" - almost like fuzz or rolled in coco powder.


How do you like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> "Back Door Bambie" don't ban me, that's the name of the stick
> 
> I don't know if the pic shows it, but the leaf on this thing is "velvety" - almost like fuzz or rolled in coco powder.


I almost spit my drink out when I read this. I wish there was a double like button on Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> How do you like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm early into it, but it's a different kind of spice w/some leather. So far so good - constructed well.


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm early into it, but it's a different kind of spice w/some leather. So far so good - constructed well.


With some rest they are like sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> With some rest they are like sticks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would you call the spice? Not peppery to me, but flavorful. I need to look up one of those charts and see if something jumps out at me.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> I almost spit my drink out when I read this. I wish there was a double like button on Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol - with recent events around here...


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> What would you call the spice? Not peppery to me, but flavorful. I need to look up one of those charts and see if something jumps out at me.


That should have been killer sticks......it's a almost sweet allspice type of spice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lol - with recent events around here...


See I can't leave you guys alone for 5mins and all hell breaks loose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> "Back Door Bambie" don't ban me, that's the name of the stick
> 
> I don't know if the pic shows it, but the leaf on this thing is "velvety" - almost like fuzz or rolled in coco powder.


Smoked the one Mario sent me the other day and all I can say is it's slap your momma good.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Smoked the one Mario sent me the other day and all I can say is it's slap your momma good.


I concur sir!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> See I can't leave you guys alone for 5mins and all hell breaks loose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well me, you, and @WABOOM missed "it", whatever "it" was and that's probably a good thing!


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well me, you, and @WABOOM missed "it", whatever "it" was and that's probably a good thing!


You are probably right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well me, you, and @WABOOM missed "it", whatever "it" was and that's probably a good thing!


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> With some rest they are like sticks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTH....did I read this wrong? Sticks are like sticks too, when they are rested. A long nap and they become sawdust...


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> WTH....did I read this wrong? Sticks are like sticks too, when they are rested. A long nap and they become sawdust...


It was supposed to be killer....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> It was supposed to be killer....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoyed this cigar - while it didn't change profile like so many covet, I liked the 'all-spice flavor.


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> It was supposed to be killer....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh..my bad. Don't mind me, I was in town and stopped by the local B&M....knocked over a box of Maltildes and ending up (in addition to my other purchases) an unbanded expensive stick that Mrs. Hickorynut passed to close to her schnozz. Turns out it is a Caldwell Peppers Creme Soda (so there is that)...and yes I offered to buy the Renacers (they were great folks)

Carry On..


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

PDR Small Batch courtesy of @Bigjohn for golf this morning and a My Father box pressed torpedo courtesy of @jayzon for tonight's game. Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

El Primer Mundo Costa Fuerte Toro and watching Hell in a Cell.


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Morning golf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just look at that shiny new glove !


----------



## Jade Falcon

Currently enjoying an Alec Bradley American Classic Robusto with a Pepsi. The cigar is a little more woody that I would have liked. Been sitting in my tupperdore since May of 2016.


----------



## cammons

Oliva Cain F Straight Ligero










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper

GOT14U said:


> Damn good year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Not familiar with that wrapper. I'm a Maduro fan though, so I think that might be a little too light for my tastes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Total Flame with my morning coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Total Flame with my morning coffee,
> 
> View attachment 156705


No idea what that is but, it looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Total Flame with my morning coffee,
> View attachment 156705


Forever Two Wheels(FTW) Love all their lines

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Just look at that shiny new glove !


Ha! I had that coming for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Good morning folks... 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

What's that? Hehehe



GOT14U said:


> Damn good year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

I always want to try dome of those. How's that compare to V?



czartann said:


> Good morning folks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Padilla 1948. Good cheap smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

With a cup of coffee from Dunkin Donuts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Forever Two Wheels(FTW) Love all their lines
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Your like the encyclopedia of cigars.


----------



## Prowlastudio

EEEAAAARLY this morning, 1am... A delicious Perdomo Champagne!!


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Your like the encyclopedia of cigars.


Hell what can I say I'm a crackhead I mean cigar head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Good flavors but the burn was wonky and it went out at the half.


----------



## ebnash

A rare breakfast cigar for me. Courtesy of Puff member from a noob trade I think. I received 2 of these and smoked one right away that was pretty sickly. This one has been with me for a few months now and is quite enjoyable for a mild stick. Trying to get a little R&R this morning before I get on a plane to travel all week again.


----------



## Flawlessly

Short Story for a short lunch break!


----------



## czartann

Flawlessly said:


> I always want to try dome of those. How's that compare to V?


G is Maduro and on the lighter side for morning smoke. But I dont advise having alcohol this early. . V is way stronger.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

I learn something new every day! Thanks!



czartann said:


> G is Maduro and on the lighter side for morning smoke. But I dont advise having alcohol this early. . V is way stronger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Chillin with this today


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Ops remarkably Good I'm quite surprised not complex it's been over 10yrs since I had a gurhka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Got to use my new Modus tool to open up the draw on this guy. Bought these awhile back for a 4th of July party, mostly a lot of molasses and sweetness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Ops remarkably Good I'm quite surprised not complex it's been over 10yrs since I had a gurhka
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:surprise::surprise::surprise: a Ghurka!


----------



## bripper

Enjoyed My Father #2 belicosos with my son-in-law while tailgating before the Washington-California football game. Superb smoke, good times. UW 38, Cal 7. Crummy game, even for us Dawg fans.
We smoked MOW Puros Authenticos maduro belicosos after the game. A spice festival.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> No idea what that is but, it looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Forever Two Wheels(FTW) Love all their lines
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


#Hellyeah!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V with a cup of Kona!


----------



## Champagne InHand

AF Double Chateau Maduro. I didn't know I had one in my tupperdor but today it goes up in smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Champagne InHand said:


> AF Double Chateau Maduro. I didn't know I had one in my tupperdor but today it goes up in smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEAUTIFUL cigar! More Oscuro than Maduro IMHO, but the line is fuzzy. How was it?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Deisels are low so tonight is a DE Undercrown Maduro. My first actually. I think @UBC03 likes them alot, really. Just saying.:wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Deisels are low so tonight is a DE Undercrown Maduro. My first actually. I think @UBC03 likes them alot, really. Just saying.:wink2:


A pic just for dino!! Great smoke too!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Deisels are low so tonight is a DE Undercrown Maduro. My first actually. I think @UBC03 likes them alot, really. Just saying.:wink2:


I hope it tastes like the one @Rondo had the other night..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> I hope it tastes like the one @Rondo had the other night..lol
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Actually, I'm getting some flavors of foot fungus, toenail, and athletes foot on the retro. Pretty infected so far. Great ointment on the finish @UBC03. :vs_OMG:


----------



## mrolland5500

Surprisingly smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I don't know If it is because I have been hitting the pipe with some smokey tasting tobaccos, or because it has been resting over 6 months, but I really enjoyed this fired cured. Much better than the last time I had one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

LeatherNeck said:


> BEAUTIFUL cigar! More Oscuro than Maduro IMHO, but the line is fuzzy. How was it?


It was good, but long as it outlasted my water supply. It's been a good while since having one of these and they are never bad, but the jaw gets tired after the long smoke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I'm going to have to pick up a box... these are good.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I hope it tastes like the one @Rondo had the other night..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hahaha!.......I'm surprised he finished it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Haven't had time for more than a cigarette here and there or chew since Friday. Looking at commercial properties all day and finally almost home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Surprisingly smooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that the new 100 calorie smoke snack...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> is that the new 100 calorie smoke snack...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just finished a tin of the nat shermans .5....quick smoke and really tasty!


----------



## scott1256ca

From last night.
This was a good cigar, but certainly not worth what they charge. Started off with a bit of spice, but I got some of that before I even lit it up. Some reviewer gave this 100. Not to me. I have had lots of cigars I like better. I'd rather have a Don Carlos or a Padron Diplomatico and those are < 1/2 the price. The Diplomatico would be stronger and the Don Carlos about the same strength. I'd put this in the category of a CAO V660 and they are < 1/4 the price. In fact, I think I'd prefer the V660. 
This was supplied by a friend. His wrapper came loose when he clipped the cigar, and he didn't clip a lot. His also canoed pretty badly and he got PO'd and tossed it into the fire after 15 min. For the kind of price they charge they should have much better QC. These had been in his humi for about 4 mo. I think they could have used more time, but I'll never know since I certainly will not be buying any. Neither will he (no surprise there!)


----------



## scott1256ca

Walking the dog. Finished sitting down in the back yard. Not great while walking, but enjoyable when you are sitting and can spend a bit more time getting your retrohale right.


----------



## Maxh92

Went with the toro tonight. I believe I enjoy the robusto better with this stick. For some reason, I got more flavors from the robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

RC Cromagnon tonight. Might enter this bad boy in the noob ash contest!


----------



## csk415




----------



## ebnash

At the hotel now and here for the week in Hillsboro, Oregon again. Going to be spending a lot of time here till the end of the year. Luckily this hotel a very nice covered outdoor area that no one else ever seems to use. 

Enjoying THE JUDGE while drinking a Black Butte Porter by Decshuttes Brewery. 

A decent cigar and pairing well with the Porter, but not exactly blowing my socks off. Good construction and decent flavor, just not for me. This one has about 4 months and could probably use a few more to settle down. Pepper is a little too bright for me. I got completely fooled by the pre light foot smell of cocoa and leather.


----------



## WNYTony

Four Kicks corona gorda


----------



## yamirstogies239

celebreting NEW YORK YANKEES win









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Elite maduro while trying to figure out which line of code I entered wrong in one of my laptops for running my VMs on it.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

The Tabernacle

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

The King is Dead









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Feeling a bit traditional today. Ashton and Peets MD...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Mild not very complex. Don't notice any difference with age. Goes good with coffee....don't know that I'd stock these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Bayou petite robo and Sumatra for a eye opener this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Bayou petite robo and Sumatra for a eye opener this morning,
> View attachment 157017


That is a nice looking wrapper under that fancy band!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

4 year old mj12 taking the scenic route in to work today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Chic Magnet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Chic Magnet.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many times do we gotta tell ya that that is false advertisement? LOL
More like chick/wife repellent.


----------



## Gummy Jones

LeatherNeck said:


> How many times do we gotta tell ya that that is false advertisement? LOL
> More like chick/wife repellent.


speak for yourself :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

2014 Famous Smoke Shop Quesada Q5


----------



## msmith1986

Sun grown after lunch. I'm liking these so far. I think this is my 3rd or 4th from the box. I just wish they would have better deals when they do DE events at B&Ms around here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty smoke although burn was wonky.


----------



## Kidvegas

CH Four Kicks BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra.

These are such good NC sticks. I'm almost through my second box









There are very few boxes on the NC side that are repeat buys. This is one along with RoMa Craft Intemperance and RoMa Craft Aquitaine,which I've gone through 6+ boxes though different series all 4-4.5"

I would definitely buy these again sub $115. The others are Illusione, JdN, different Kristoff, Casa Fernandez, other short Caldwell as I like LLtK.

I have 5/10 and boxes of others but these are repeat offenders. Over the past 3 years I've smoked way too much but these are the few NC I still really enjoy.

I do like others. With age shorter AF Hemingway still work but if I had to choose one Dominican blend it would be these Caldwell JV Gibraltar Serie. Nica would be a battle of RoMa Craft blended and Illusione Epernay for purpose despite the cost.

Some damn fine cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TAA 15 and Kona to start the evening,


----------



## msmith1986

Black corona gorda for Tat Tuesday. I bought a bunch of tats a few months ago, but this is the first one I've smoked. The flavor is great, but the loose roll and draw makes the ash flakey and it's burning way too fast. Hopefully the rest of the jar isn't rolled the same. :fingers crossed
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV Gibraltar Extra.
> 
> These are such good NC sticks. I'm almost through my second box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few boxes on the NC side that are repeat buys. This is one along with RoMa Craft Intemperance and RoMa Craft Aquitaine,which I've gone through 6+ boxes though different series all 4-4.5"
> 
> I would definitely buy these again sub $115. The others are Illusione, JdN, different Kristoff, Casa Fernandez, other short Caldwell as I like LLtK.
> 
> I have 5/10 and boxes of others but these are repeat offenders. Over the past 3 years I've smoked way too much but these are the few NC I still really enjoy.
> 
> I do like others. With age shorter AF Hemingway still work but if I had to choose one Dominican blend it would be these Caldwell JV Gibraltar Serie. Nica would be a battle of RoMa Craft blended and Illusione Epernay for purpose despite the cost.
> 
> Some damn fine cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us how you really feel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Luminosa


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 83tonio

Not bad








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Surrogates Animal Cracker

I bought this because I saw someone post to this saying how great a smoke it was. Sat in my humidor for 2 months. Probably going to the last one of the line I buy, not my cup of tea. Good if you're looking for a strong dose of nicotine I suppose but not particularly enjoyable, to me anyways. Should've sparked up that blind man's bluff I went to grab.

I taste tons of pepper & some kind of wood.. maybe oak.

Have a good evenin guys


----------



## LeatherNeck

Bobalu Criollo Super Fuerte Panatela.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

So guuuuud! Can't wait to try the wiseman!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

ebnash said:


> At the hotel now and here for the week in Hillsboro, Oregon again. Going to be spending a lot of time here till the end of the year. Luckily this hotel a very nice covered outdoor area that no one else ever seems to use.
> 
> Enjoying THE JUDGE while drinking a Black Butte Porter by Decshuttes Brewery.
> 
> A decent cigar and pairing well with the Porter, but not exactly blowing my socks off. Good construction and decent flavor, just not for me. This one has about 4 months and could probably use a few more to settle down. Pepper is a little too bright for me. I got completely fooled by the pre light foot smell of cocoa and leather.


Hey! I use to live in Oregon! Grew up in Albany and Lebanon. Born in Corvallis


----------



## ToastEffect

Alec Bradley from @WYNTony .


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Reserva J21. Happy Tuesday


----------



## GOT14U

Another good one today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

An Opus.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Picked up this Quorum today to see if it was worthy of replacing FdOs. It's okay, but I still need to try the Maduro.


----------



## ebnash

Tuckerjack said:


> Hey! I use to live in Oregon! Grew up in Albany and Lebanon. Born in Corvallis


There is a really great brewery in Corvallis that I enjoy when I'm traveling up here. Block 15 Brewing


----------



## ebnash

Another great one from Warped. Sitting out listening to the rain fall in Oregon, as if it does anything else here 

Drinking 2 Towns Cider "The Bad Apple"


----------



## GOT14U

Good 2015 Mombacho Tierra Volcan ....better look these up, they are gooooooood!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2008 Mi Barrio.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Good 2015 Mombacho Tierra Volcan ....better look these up, they are gooooooood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw those at a B&M today. Didn't know or I would've grabbed one to try.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

That time of the night/morning. Wish I had time for another.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CLE Connecticut with my morning Sumatra,


----------



## WABOOM

czartann said:


> G is Maduro and on the lighter side for morning smoke. But I dont advise having alcohol this early. . V is way stronger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The G is a Natural Cameroon wrapper. The V is a Habano wrapper.


----------



## BiG.BOSS

Camacho criollo pretty sure I got a 4 pack for a dollar after a purchase online as a promo...... Guess I'll see what I think


----------



## BiG.BOSS

92 rated which means nothing to my palate


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> Another great one from Warped. Sitting out listening to the rain fall in Oregon, as if it does anything else here  Drinking 2 Towns Cider "The Bad Apple"


Being that it's Warped Wednesday and the fact that I have yet to try the GOTF, I am reminded of my failure to keep pace. LOL I hear that it's a good stick. The others I've had have been exceptional so I cannot see this one being any different. Thanks for the post/reminder.


----------



## czartann

WABOOM said:


> The G is a Natural Cameroon wrapper. The V is a Habano wrapper.


Oh it was advertised wrong for the G. All along I thought they were Maduro. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Being that it's Warped Wednesday and the fact that I have yet to try the GOTF, I am reminded of my failure to keep pace. LOL I hear that it's a good stick. The others I've had have been exceptional so I cannot see this one being any different. Thanks for the post/reminder.


Do it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I saw those at a B&M today. Didn't know or I would've grabbed one to try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I liked this shorty better then the longer skinnier size. Not sure what they call them. Really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> Oh it was advertised wrong for the G. All along I thought they were Maduro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There is a G natural and a G maduro. I have both in my humi but always smoke the maduro. The darker of the 2 is maduro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This 7x70 monsta from Ruiz Custom Cigars in Reno


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> This 7x70 monsta from Ruiz Custom Cigars in Reno


Take yer medicine.....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Epc new wave Connecticut on this chilly evening.


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> So guuuuud! Can't wait to try the wiseman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was this stick? I always love to see cigars from Nica. 
Such a beautiful place. Many more BOTL need to visit although their tourism isn't on par with other parts of the world, it will still have a special place in my heart.

I thought I would be returning this year, but my wife's current health issues need to be addressed.

If all goes well with 2 surgeries in November, then December, I may still get there for the end of the dry season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

A superb Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Miami Maduro robusto extra 5x54. Best cigar in weeks — so smooth. Nubbed it.


----------



## BiG.BOSS

*****Rare stick******

Bout to light this amazing beauty up and prepare for greatness...


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first smoke of the day and I wanted to make it a good one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> My first smoke of the day and I wanted to make it a good one!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to wait till this evening to fire one up. Went shopping for a travel trailer this morning and now I gotta go get the kids from school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I have to wait till this evening to fire one up. Went shopping for a travel trailer this morning and now I gotta go get the kids from school.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah go big you only live once
















Here's mine not a travel trailer but hell if you get one let's hit the road #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

HVC Pan Caliente


Liking this.


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> How was this stick? I always love to see cigars from Nica.
> Such a beautiful place. Many more BOTL need to visit although their tourism isn't on par with other parts of the world, it will still have a special place in my heart.
> 
> I thought I would be returning this year, but my wife's current health issues need to be addressed.
> 
> If all goes well with 2 surgeries in November, then December, I may still get there for the end of the dry season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I think it's box worthy. Big fan! Good luck on getting back there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Midday smoke.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PDR FYR this afternoon


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah go big you only live once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine not a travel trailer but hell if you get one let's hit the road #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bam. Little jealous right now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio and a cup of Kona to wind down the work day,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Bam. Little jealous right now.


Just let me know when you need it Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Why not?









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith Tuscarora-long Maduro 6x47. Raining steady here for almost 2 days now. These burn perfect even out in the rain because I keep them around 60%.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MattT said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I like Punch but [email protected], I really hate that Crayola band. "DO BANDS INFLUENCE YOUR PURCHASE?" Yes! Especially if it looks like a 10 yr. old created it. 
Sorry, my :sb


----------



## Tuckerjack

MattT said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


How do you like it??


----------



## Tuckerjack




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Corto


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harry Potter's wand?


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Harry Potter's wand?


Bingo! No it's a Habana Vieja, a guy I know is partners in this company. Pretty good smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Just let me know when you need it Brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bud, I wouldn't know what to do with it. But it would be a hoot figuring it out.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that looks freaking good. @UBC03, you see this.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Damn that looks freaking good. @UBC03, you see this.


I just ordered a bundle of these. I'll send you a couple when I get them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobby what in the hell is that gorgeous thing?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Bobby what in the hell is that gorgeous thing?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad somebody asked. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Tuckerjack said:


> How do you like it??


It's tasty. Stronger than I thought it would be. There's something familiar about it that I can't quite put my finger on.
@LeatherNeck Yeah, the coloring of the band did catch my eye. The fact that I haven't had a Punch in some time and the price was right influenced me to try it. Glad I did though.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Bobby what in the hell is that gorgeous thing?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Habana Vieja shaggy lancero. Don't you worry I sending you one but it's not the lancero. Awesome cigars though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Bud, I wouldn't know what to do with it. But it would be a hoot figuring it out.


You smoke it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Digging it, already feeling a good nic hit in the first third and I can smoke almost anything first thing in the morning without eating and be fine...but this is hitting hard already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tuckerjack

MattT said:


> It's tasty. Stronger than I thought it would be. There's something familiar about it that I can't quite put my finger on.


Keep in mind my palate is still rather unrefined, but I tasted some cherry and fruit. Definitely enjoyed it!


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> You smoke it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took a minute for me to realize what you meant. Lol... I was like "you smoke a RV??". You mean that stick you just threatened me with.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> It took a minute for me to realize what you meant. Lol... I was like "you smoke a RV??". You mean that stick you just threatened me with.


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> It's a Habana Vieja shaggy lancero. Don't you worry I sending you one but it's not the lancero. Awesome cigars though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Damn that looks freaking good. @UBC03, you see this.


For less than $6 a stick it's well worth the price of admission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> For less than $6 a stick it's well worth the price of admission.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time ever seeing one. Is FB the only place to pick them up?


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> First time ever seeing one. Is FB the only place to pick them up?


Yeah right now. He's working on getting them into shops, he's waiting for the boxes to be made should be a couple more months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente special selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not sure how I feel about this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

@SoCal Gunner this is a mighty good smoke!! I'm about halfway through. Nice sweet flavor with some spice.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

DoomSlayer said:


> An Opus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow a 13 year old Opus X, doomslayer? Have any more of those lying around? You wan' be my friend? You must have been smoking stogies for awhile or you're close to someone who has. How'd it smoke?


----------



## DoomSlayer

BillH said:


> Wow a 13 year old Opus X, doomslayer? Have any more of those lying around? You wan' be my friend? You must have been smoking stogies for awhile or you're close to someone who has. How'd it smoke?


It was OK. Great construction. Tasted like a very smooth Opus. The first half never changed flavor, but the final half was pretty good. Admittedly, I am a not a big fan of Dominican cigars. I much prefer Nicaraguan tobacco. The 2008 Mi Barrio I smoked afterwards was much more to my liking.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LC maduro. It's about that time of the day again.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> LC maduro. It's about that time of the day again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those never fail to satisfy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 with dark roast Sumatra, 







It always surprises me how well the coco notes from the coffee complements the nut & citrus notes I get out of these cigars.


----------



## LeatherNeck

MattT said:


> It's tasty. Stronger than I thought it would be. There's something familiar about it that I can't quite put my finger on.
> @LeatherNeck Yeah, the coloring of the band did catch my eye. The fact that I haven't had a Punch in some time and the price was right influenced me to try it. Glad I did though.Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


And that's what really matters. Take the band off and I'd try it for sure. LOL


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Digging it, already feeling a good nic hit in the first third and I can smoke almost anything first thing in the morning without eating and be fine...but this is hitting hard already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that sounds like one I need to try. What is it and where did ya get'er?:nerd2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Pepper Creme Soda and Peets Brasil Minas....yes I note creme soda...and a little pepper. I'm betting this was better when it was younger.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
PS..the flavor really turned on in the second half, creme soda, graham cracker and a little white pepper in the background. The B&M had three more of these loose and I think I need to grab them.


----------



## StillPuffin

First one of these and it's enjoyable. Nice flavors here. Got that nice barnyard smell. Was a bit of a tough draw but after hitting it with a perfecdraw it opened up turning into an easy smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

H-Town


----------



## ebnash

Awesome little smoke with a cup of coffee. This one is a Pennsylvania stick courtesy of @msmith1986

Very surprising. I may have to figure out to buy more of these, especially for traveling.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

An AB today


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oooooweeee. Now your talking.


----------



## msmith1986

Bocados Gorditos 460. Probably not a smart choice with it still raining here, but I finally figured out what my VX2 is good for. The 60 doesn't get pushed back in the cutter bowl because it about fills it.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Awesome little smoke with a cup of coffee. This one is a Pennsylvania stick courtesy of @msmith1986
> 
> Very surprising. I may have to figure out to buy more of these, especially for traveling.


I guess notifications aren't working again. I just saw this while scrolling through. It looks like the Casta Minuteman. Was it the little one without cello?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that sounds like one I need to try. What is it and where did ya get'er?:nerd2:


It's Black Works Studio. BLTC makes them. The killer bees and green hornets should jog your memory. Everything they make is very tasty, top notch.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Decent. Maybe some time in the wineador will add to it.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

My own roll while on a long weekend in the mountains of WV.


----------



## Fusion

Illusion for the afternoon smoke


----------



## msmith1986

Elite maduro while running some errands in the rain.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Skinny Monster......


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> Illusion for the afternoon smoke


Great little smoke.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

DoomSlayer said:


> It was OK. Great construction. Tasted like a very smooth Opus. The first half never changed flavor, but the final half was pretty good. Admittedly, I am a not a big fan of Dominican cigars. I much prefer Nicaraguan tobacco. The 2008 Mi Barrio I smoked afterwards was much more to my liking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ahhh, I see... you go for the stronger, pepper bomb type sticks.. I can see the draw, not me cup of tea tho, I'm kind of a wuss when it comes to pepper in a stogie.. love spicy foods but cigars.. nah


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Pinolero and Kona,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BillH

Advanced Warfare 
Ecuadorian Sumatra Wrapper & a Connecticut broadleaf binder supposedly with a smorgasbord of fillers.

Damn good for a $5 cigar, punches higher than it's weight.


----------



## BillH

Double smoking tonight. Any you crazy mother puffers double fist smokes? The AW knocks the blind man's bluff's you know what in the dirt.


----------



## msmith1986

BillH said:


> View attachment 158089
> 
> 
> Double smoking tonight. Any you crazy mother puffers double fist smokes? The AW knocks the blind man's bluff's you know what in the dirt.


I often smoke a cigarette or 2 during a mellow/med cigar.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Having a sweet treat tonight for my first gar this week. Java red...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

These are smoking great lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 83tonio

Lp T52
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Consigliere Associate is straight gangsta on the way home. I've been patiently waiting to smoke these and fuma em corda's for several months now. Absolutely delicious. If I wasn't driving, I'd say the ash would hold to the band. The complexity is amazing and the transitions are defined. Started cinn/spice, then went nutty and earthy, and is now cedar, leather, and spice. Med body/full flavor. If this isn't the exact blend as the Sopranos, it's as close as they're gonna get. I can't wait to try more at the 1 year mark and beyond. Very well worth the money.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
My personal nubber tool can go just about to the first cap.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choice bro


----------



## BillH

msmith1986 said:


> I often smoke a cigarette or 2 during a mellow/med cigar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I could see that if I were a regular cigarette smoker


----------



## msmith1986

BillH said:


> I could see that if I were a regular cigarette smoker


I smoke cigarettes or chew, constantly. Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I have the same mat and bushing wrench!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

See what I did there?


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> See what I did there?


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Liga T-52. Finally got tine to enjoy a cigar. In my opinion it was good but not great. Quite strong. I like the 9 much better.


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Liga T-52. Finally got tine to enjoy a cigar. In my opinion it was good but not great. Quite strong. I like the 9 much better.


I agree with Andrew. The 52 just doesn't do it for me for some reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

quesquared said:


> Having a sweet treat tonight for my first gar this week. Java red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How are those? What flavor? I like the java from time to time.


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> I agree with Andrew. The 52 just doesn't do it for me for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally prefer the t52, for now...that could change, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

csk415 said:


> How are those? What flavor? I like the java from time to time.


This is java cherry. Same base java, but has a very present cherry flavor also. Like coke and cherry coke. Great if you enjoy javas from time to time, as I do.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

First in 3 days. Being dealing with a cold and it's time to burn it off.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The new Wise Man Madura.....hellyeah!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> Liga T-52. Finally got tine to enjoy a cigar. In my opinion it was good but not great. Quite strong. I like the 9 much better.


9>t52 !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> First in 3 days. Being dealing with a cold and it's time to burn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Haven't seen one of them in a few years used to be a good smoke how are they now ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

quesquared said:


> Having a sweet treat tonight for my first gar this week. Java red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Gotta get me one of those! Love the java series. Never seen that one though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Verdict said:


> Gotta get me one of those! Love the java series. Never seen that one though
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


My first one so I gotta revisit it, but so far I think that I would reach for this over the regular java.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Hitting the spot tonight.


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Haven't seen one of them in a few years used to be a good smoke how are they now ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Solid smoke. Still prefer the Casita criolla, but I got a box of these so I'm smoking them. Always enjoy CAO wrappers, I think they're very underrated as a whole.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> The new Wise Man Madura.....hellyeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oooh San Andres wrapper too. Need to add that to the short list


----------



## GOT14U

Oh damn if you don't know now you know....there's a reason why it's the price it is! Starting to like me these tats!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> oooh San Andres wrapper too. Need to add that to the short list


Yes you do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoying this stick. Some of Alec Bradley's offerings are quite good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

E.P. Carrillo Core - solid stick


----------



## Champagne InHand

I missed a photo shot of smoking a RC Intemperance Charity this afternoon. I’m a bit off losing a good friend last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> I missed a photo shot of smoking a RC Intemperance Charity this afternoon. I'm a bit off losing a good friend last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying a Pre-Birthday cigar and bourbon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> I missed a photo shot of smoking a RC Intemperance Charity this afternoon. I'm a bit off losing a good friend last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your friend.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

If there's is a good AF this is it!
Thanks @Irishfuente









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

A. Flores Gran Reserva Sun Grown Toro & dollop of bourbon



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

I don't know exactly which LFD this is. It was a bargain bin buy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum! Look at that earl









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fuma em Corda with ginger ale in the recliner. They need more time.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino, A good way to start the day!


----------



## Hickorynut

Sobremesa courtesy of @BillH and BRCC AK47 to start this day....I think I'll go shooting...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I missed a photo shot of smoking a RC Intemperance Charity this afternoon. I'm a bit off losing a good friend last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your friend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive, anyone else get hints of peanut butter in Roma craft cigars ? Every one I have had has to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

czartann said:


> queOkt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I've got a 5er acclimating in the tupper.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LC Maduro w/Peet's.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

LFD Colorado oscuro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Chupacabra


----------



## czartann

Lunch smoke 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Life's been a bit hectic, what with buying a house and the wife being pregnant. This is the first cigar I've had in weeks.... maybe even a month. I'm at the in-law's and am making due with a coconut ashtray. Happy Friday all!


----------



## msmith1986

Semper Noctem said:


> Life's been a bit hectic, what with buying a house and the wife being pregnant. This is the first cigar I've had in weeks.... maybe even a month. I'm at the in-law's and am making due with a coconut ashtray. Happy Friday all!


Now I'm gonna have to make a coconut ashtray. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk @LeatherNeck ashtray challenge


----------



## msmith1986

5x54 belicoso. I forgot to take an earlier picture because I was having crazy burn problems with the tight roll and a small v-cut.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

First diesel ever courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

bobbya08 said:


> First diesel ever courtesy of my brother from another mother @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just fired it up a few minutes ago. So far so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A nice NUB from @Verdict... smoked while mowing the yard and walking the dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Kona to kick off the weekend!


----------



## czartann

RP 20th Maduro
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little Short Story to start the weekend


----------



## quesquared

Weekend....finally!!!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> AVO Heritage and a cup of Kona to kick off the weekend!
> View attachment 158265


#shonuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Leaf Sumatra. Daddy like!:grin2: I wish I had a few more of these babies. Wonderful everything!


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hate when you BOTL post "Exclusive" cigars.:crying: That tells me I have no chance in hell of trying one. I live in a cigar B&M/lounge "dead space". There's not a B&M or lounge within 100 miles of me. If it ain't sold online or landed in my mailbox, I don't have a chance. Oh well, that's life in solitude. I wouldn't trade it. I hope you enjoyed it buddy!


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> I hate when you BOTL post "Exclusive" cigars.:crying: That tells me I have no chance in hell of trying one. I live in a cigar B&M/lounge "dead space". There's not a B&M or lounge within 100 miles of me. If it ain't sold online or landed in my mailbox, I don't have a chance. Oh well, that's life in solitude. I wouldn't trade it. I hope you enjoyed it buddy!


This is the only one I had, and sadly not even made anymore period, I have a couple others in another size though  and a stack of boveda piling up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Leaf Sumatra. Daddy like!:grin2: I wish I had a few more of these babies. Wonderful everything!


Every time I see that ashtray I want it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Aquitaine. It too taste the peanuts in RC though not too overwhelming. Just a nuance. 

Peanuts are a big part of Nica agriculture. They thrive in that volcanic soil as does coffee and cocoa. 

I think it makes Nica tobacco special. Honduras isn’t as volcano filled. Mexico has done big ones but most of Nicas are young. 


Tapatalk is schizophrenic. Multiple personalities and won’t upload, then it will. But not tonight. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is that thing?

I'm puffing on one of these tonight. The natural was better then this maduro, but hopefully it will get better.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Champagne InHand said:


> RoMa Craft Aquitaine. It too taste the peanuts in RC though not too overwhelming. Just a nuance.
> 
> Peanuts are a big part of Nica agriculture. They thrive in that volcanic soil as does coffee and cocoa.
> 
> I think it makes Nica tobacco special. Honduras isn't as volcano filled. Mexico has done big ones but most of Nicas are young.
> 
> Tapatalk is schizophrenic. Multiple personalities and won't upload, then it will. But not tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like peanut notes but unless it was a bad combination. Was it bad? I am just curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> What is that thing?
> 
> I'm puffing on one of these tonight. The natural was better then this maduro, but hopefully it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It was made by room 101 called the ichiban they made them as exclusives for shops in different sizes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Every time I see that ashtray I want it lol. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Sir!:vs_unimpressed: This one is mine!


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I hate when you BOTL post "Exclusive" cigars.:crying: That tells me I have no chance in hell of trying one. I live in a cigar B&M/lounge "dead space". There's not a B&M or lounge within 100 miles of me. If it ain't sold online or landed in my mailbox, I don't have a chance. Oh well, that's life in solitude. I wouldn't trade it. I hope you enjoyed it buddy!


behave Marine...don't you know how much dough your saving..:grin2:..and you get to live vicariously through the thread..


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> behave Marine...don't you know how much dough your saving..:grin2:..and you get to live vicariously through the thread..


Oh, that solves nothing. Besides, what does "behave" mean?


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, that solves nothing. Besides, what does "behave" mean?


Behave is something I think is not encouraged around here lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Champagne InHand said:


> I missed a photo shot of smoking a RC Intemperance Charity this afternoon. I'm a bit off losing a good friend last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry for your loss brother... my thoughts and smokes are with you


----------



## Tuckerjack

Getting it started tonight! Fable fourth prime septa


----------



## quesquared

A lil lancero action with dessert.
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

quesquared said:


> A lil lancero action with dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Hey! Glad you found your balls! (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Mister Stogie

A Nub Cameroon after dinner. Always a smooth smoke for me. Don't let the small size fool you!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Tuckerjack said:


> Hey! Glad you found your balls! (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


Haaaaaaa!!!!!! I usually find them over the mantle where the wife keeps them. Have to dust off the mason jar every now and then.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

quesquared said:


> Haaaaaaa!!!!!! I usually find them over the mantle where the wife keeps them. Have to dust off the mason jar every now and then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I see she likes to display them like a trophy mount! After mine goes to sleep, I sneak into her purse and look at mine and reminisce


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another from SBC cotm but totally forgot what it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, that solves nothing. Besides, what does "behave" mean?


truth be told....I'm right there with you. But it sounded good.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 - Casa Cuba Devine Inspiration


----------



## quesquared

Tuckerjack said:


> I see she likes to display them like a trophy mount! After mine goes to sleep, I sneak into her purse and look at mine and reminisce




Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Partagas on the way home earlier. It was still raining, ugh.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Regiampiero said:


> What is that thing?
> 
> I'm puffing on one of these tonight. The natural was better then this maduro, but hopefully it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I saw those Indians at the Smith factory the other week. I'm not sure if F.X. Smith makes them, owns them, or just distributes them. I'll find out and give em try one of these days.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Padron something or other.... Too drunk


----------



## Hickorynut

Last day dealing with contractors...so I'm sneaking a start in before they arrive. Hoyo Petit and KCUP du jour. ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo ESV with a cup of Sumatra of course,


----------



## Regiampiero

msmith1986 said:


> I saw those Indians at the Smith factory the other week. I'm not sure if F.X. Smith makes them, owns them, or just distributes them. I'll find out and give em try one of these days.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not sure who F.X. Smith is, but I can tell you these are made by the same people that make Debonair line. Phil Zanghi I believe is the guy who's responsible, although it's all under the Drew estate's umbrella.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Padron something or other.... Too drunk


He's judging you so hard lol. Love it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Good morning folks 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Another from SBC cotm but totally forgot what it is
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exerpt from a Reddit thread concerning that cigar:
"Hi Folks - This is Ian from Dapper Cigar Co. The band is from a line we introduced at IPCPR this year called La Madrina."


----------



## nboles1215

Semper Noctem said:


> Life's been a bit hectic, what with buying a house and the wife being pregnant. This is the first cigar I've had in weeks.... maybe even a month. I'm at the in-law's and am making due with a coconut ashtray. Happy Friday all!


Life at the in-laws is always better with a cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PDR AFR-75 this thing puts out a hell of a lot of smoke, I do like it


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I really enjoy these and it's inexpensive enough to smoke as a yard gar.

Out chopping down some palm fronds and pretty much chewed up the end. Don't really realize how much you bite down when you're exerting yourself - lol


----------



## Regiampiero

Lunch stick.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Lunch stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That looks good!


----------



## MrCrowley39

It feels like forever since my last post (& cigar), way too busy at work and been really sick. Trying another Joya Red, the last two were absolute duds.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Up Next; Diesel Rage


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Up Next; Diesel Rage


Smoked one of these yesterday. Dang good stick for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

LFD Colorado Oscuro. Dang good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> That looks good!


Never disappoints

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamari's Vu with a cup of Kona,


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura for some reason the photo isn't uploading ugh!









Here it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Consigliere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Rondo said:


> View attachment 158561


I was just looking at my last digger with evil intensions. Maybe I'll light him on fire tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MOW Ruination. 
I've noticed that my ashtray is getting darker from sitting outside in the sun and heat. The top used to be greenish. My wife says she likes it better now. That's the only positive remark about my hobby she has given me (decade of smoking) other than the ashtray I made for @gunnersguru. Lol, he almost didn't get that one. >
Happy College Football Saturday you Puffers!


----------



## Regiampiero

Regiampiero said:


> I was just looking at my last digger with evil intensions. Maybe I'll light him on fire tomorrow.
> 
> On second look, it don't look like the right size. Non the less, good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Jamari's Vu with a cup of Kona.


How many years you got on that beauty? That celo is damn near brown!



Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful smoke there brother! I've got one left myself. Saving it for a rainy....scratch that....non-rainy day. :wink2:


----------



## nboles1215

CAO+Unsweet Tea before the Cubs game!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Jamari's Vu with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 158569


That cello tho......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

nboles1215 said:


> CAO+Unsweet Tea before the Cubs game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foul on the play.....unsweet tea 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## nboles1215

Hickorynut said:


> Foul on the play.....unsweet tea
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Haha...you ain't kiddin'. My wife won't make it any other way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

nboles1215 said:


> Haha...you ain't kiddin'. My wife won't make it any other way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add some sugar to your glass and keep in on the DL 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## LeatherNeck

nboles1215 said:


> Haha...you ain't kiddin'. My wife won't make it any other way.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Find a new wife, for the love God and SWEET TEA!
Just kidding, don't find a new wife but please educate her in proper tea preparation.


----------



## bripper

Maxh92 said:


> LFD Colorado Oscuro. Dang good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea! Going down to my cigars room to grab a LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 4 and smoke it for start of Dodgers-Cubs game.
Enjoyed a Diesel Unlimited d.5 during Astros game. Good smoke, great game.


----------



## Verdict

Oliva special g









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last Saturday Nica Rustica and today LADC
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A treat today, 1964 Anni


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice day


----------



## Verdict

Gummy Jones said:


> Nice day


Need info on that drink please 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost and a MAW hit.

Fat Tire


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost and a MAW hit.
> 
> Fat Tire


mmmmmmmmmm.....Fat Tire......


----------



## Maxh92

Room 101 Uncle Lee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

JDN Antano. I love this cigar. I really should smoke them more often.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Verdict said:


> Need info on that drink please
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Me too!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

3 lp9 earlier during corn hole


----------



## WNYTony

Today's lineup


----------



## Westside Threat

No. 9 & Glenfarclas 21. Happy Saturday you motherscratchers.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Ashton Classic Robusto, which I had resting in my Tupperdore since March of 2016. Damn that was a good smoke! Razor-sharp burn, great flavors, and I only had to touch it up a bit with no relight.

Definitely worth the price.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn gena! These all are killer. Wish I had brought more with me tonight. The EZ apple Pie was stellar! And all these munsters are killer!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> I guess notifications aren't working again. I just saw this while scrolling through. It looks like the Casta Minuteman. Was it the little one without cello?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's the one. Casta Minuteman. Gonna have to source more of these for myself. I got a solid 30+ min out of that little guy and all of it enjoyable. Burned perfect


----------



## GOT14U

Finishing off a day of days...loving that my plan is coming together!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Yes, that's the one. Casta Minuteman. Gonna have to source more of these for myself. I got a solid 30+ min out of that little guy and all of it enjoyable. Burned perfect


I'll have to ask the guys if they sell them online or not. If not, I could get some in the shop for you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

3 1/2 x 50 maduro























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Today's lineup




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> 3 lp9 earlier during corn hole


Don't believe unless there is pics! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Starting my day with Bobalu..good flavor, mild to med but great with this BRCC coffee.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Today's lineup


Great lineup. What did you shoot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation after a long tough week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

2012 El Cobre DC. This was an amazing blend back then. The bundle I picked up in '16, not so much. 
Thanks Brother Rivers @drb124








Enjoy the games, Gents:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Oh yeah ! You know it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Don't believe unless there is pics! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I didnt smoke all 3 myself!
we were drinking 24oz labatt blue penguin editions and pics weren't really on my mind

a couple nub cameroons were sacrificed to flame in the wee hours as well during a bagpipe session by one of my buddies - I think one of which I was gifted by @Rondo in the long ash competition

[the overall list - 3 lp9, 3 pan64, 3 huhc, 2 nub cameroon]

I havent had a day like yesterday in a long time
was really nice


----------



## Gummy Jones

Verdict said:


> Need info on that drink please
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


home brew bourbon by a guy on another cigar forum
uses heaven hills mash recipe
we were all thoroughly impressed


----------



## StillPuffin

Fried Apple Pie. Most excellent as always










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nboles1215

I got the "challenge" sampler in the mail last week and had full intentions on putting these guys to rest for a few months.....didn't happen.

Pretty solid cigar IMO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh yeah ! You know it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bet that combo got you up and running. Think I need to swing by the B&M after work now.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Bet that combo got you up and running. Think I need to swing by the B&M after work now.


Yep those little cigars go great with morning coffee...now to pick up another box soon lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly




----------



## blackrabbit

A beautiful fall Sunday. I took a walk with the dogs and this Matilde I got from. @Humphrey's Ghost. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alright @mrolland5500 sent me this pretty sure it's an EZ but not sure which ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Alright @mrolland5500 sent me this pretty sure it's an EZ but not sure which ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's the pumpkin pie bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> It's the pumpkin pie bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, amazes me the flavor they produce with the tobacco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Very nice, amazes me the flavor they produce with the tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Very nice, amazes me the flavor they produce with the tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bet that stick would be good with a cup of joe. Does it actually give a flavor hint of pumpkin pie?


----------



## Westside Threat

Archetype Sage Advice. Some construction issues but overall a really nice cigar. I don't generally smoke lighter NC's but this is solid.

And by some construction issues, I mean a lot. Since I started to type all this, the cigar has been slowly falling apart.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> 2012 El Cobre DC. This was an amazing blend back then. The bundle I picked up in '16, not so much.
> 
> Thanks Brother Rivers @drb124
> 
> View attachment 158657
> 
> 
> Enjoy the games, Gents:vs_cool:


Had ta join you brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Bet that stick would be good with a cup of joe. Does it actually give a flavor hint of pumpkin pie?


Subtle hints of the spices but not overpowering in a way that makes you think it is infused or anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Holy Lance courtesy of @Rondo. This thing is good so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Last Call (ha - says who?)


----------



## Regiampiero

Bitter Sweet.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

First time ever with this brand. Got this in a pickup from a botl on another site. Has some age so let's see how it goes. It's gonna take a minute.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Regiampiero said:


> Bitter Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's a sad, sad sight,&#128546;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni,


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro


How old is that one?


----------



## BiG.BOSS

Quattro r55m was delicious


----------



## BiG.BOSS

F55m*


----------



## BiG.BOSS

Partagas 160 was the best thing I smoked today


----------



## msmith1986

Draw is a little loose, but it's a good smoke. Getting ready to start another week and it's raining outside again.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Great lineup. What did you shoot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hit the ball well and shot a 4 over 77. 
Sunday - not so well. Hacked my way in with an 85 :vs_mad:



csk415 said:


> How old is that one?


No idea as it was a gift from a brother on another forum. It is the old band (I liked that look much better) and I think they changed 3 or 4 years ago. It was very tasty !


----------



## cammons

Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD with Sumatra dark roast,


----------



## Regiampiero

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's a sad, sad sight,


On a positive note it lasted 2 and a half hours. Damn near turned green by the end of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

A breezy morning in NJ...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Bobalu from @csk415 brother this thing is tasty Thank You!!!!


----------



## Fusion

I do like these


----------



## welborn

*!*



mrolland5500 said:


> Bobalu from @csk415 brother this thing is tasty Thank You!!!!


Great stick


----------



## msmith1986

Afternoon smoke. One of my favorites overall, and still great in a short 60.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Nice smoke this afternoon


----------



## czartann

Monday afternoon smoke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Decent smoke before heading off to the airport this morning for another week of travel. This was a gifted cigar from an unknown member since I can't seem to access posts that far back. Nestor Miranda Special Selection looks like about 50 X 4.5ish


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Bobalu from @csk415 brother this thing is tasty Thank You!!!!


Glad you enjoyed it and good to know you liked it.


----------



## msmith1986

This afternoon smoke is courtesy of @gunnersguru. First one of these I've had. I'm really liking it so far. Thanks Steve!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bee and Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Palina Black.
A little over humidified (too soon from a purchase) but chugging along just fine.......then this! WTH? Not tunneling or canoeing, so what is this called? :dunno:This litterally happened within two minutes as I watched in amazement. Relit and back at it, lol.


----------



## Regiampiero

czartann said:


> Monday afternoon smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like those? I loved the robusto but the Churchills have been nothing but duds in the construction department.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm trying one of these tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

Regiampiero said:


> I'm trying one of these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina Black.
> 
> A little over humidified (too soon from a purchase) but chugging along just fine.......then this! WTH? Not tunneling or canoeing, so what is this called? :dunno:This litterally happened within two minutes as I watched in amazement. Relit and back at it, lol.


I've had a few do that. I use my single flame to straighten it out and go on.


----------



## Tuckerjack

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina Black.
> 
> A little over humidified (too soon from a purchase) but chugging along just fine.......then this! WTH? Not tunneling or canoeing, so what is this called? :dunno:This litterally happened within two minutes as I watched in amazement. Relit and back at it, lol.


My guess would be still a type of canoeing


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cavalier Geneve Black


----------



## Kidvegas

La Atelier La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Cavalier Geneve Black


Smoking gold tonight, nice. That crack tough looks like trouble up ahead.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Smoking gold tonight, nice. That crack tough looks like trouble up ahead.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yep - should have bought that stuff @UBC03 told me about to glue it down.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> La Atelier La Mission
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts?

Mine: lots of pepper initially with a taste I couldn't place and was underwhelmed compared to others. Then the last couple inches burst into a great earthy, cedar that I enjoyed.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Mine: lots of pepper initially with a taste I couldn't place and was underwhelmed compared to others. Then the last couple inches burst into a great earthy, cedar that I enjoyed.


Similar to yours there's a distinct flavor I can't figure out probably coming from the San Andreas wrapper..which I've noticed in other cigars with SA. I've found These definitely need some resting time. The first few didn't impress me but with over 7 months they are coming around. Not bad but not great either. And definitely not something I'd smoke everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Two words: pepper. Bomb.


----------



## ebnash

Smithdale Maduro courtesy of @msmith1986

Thanks brother, this is a perfect pre-dinner smoke


----------



## Regiampiero

Tuckerjack said:


> View attachment 158993
> 
> 
> Two words: pepper. Bomb.


In a good way. I love AJs work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

What a nice smorgasbord of smokes tonight!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuckerjack said:


> View attachment 158993
> 
> 
> Two words: pepper. Bomb.


I just can't do two words, awesome pepper bomb!


----------



## Tuckerjack

OneStrangeOne said:


> I just can't do two words, awesome pepper bomb!


It definitely had some variation to it! Nice to smoke something that didn't feel the same for the entire duration of the cigar. The pepper definitely mellowed out!


----------



## msmith1986

DPG Vegas Cubanas for the ride home. I'm glad they started making these again, I love the pepper when they're fairly fresh. It's like a mix of the Blue and the Cuban Classic. 
It's almost 11:00 here, and I usually have a reason to dislike Monday's. #hustle









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

DON FELO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My last Angel's Anvil '15


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Smithdale Maduro courtesy of @msmith1986
> 
> Thanks brother, this is a perfect pre-dinner smoke


How did you like it? They're one of my all time favorite budget smokes for good flavor. The F.X. Smith factory is a mile down the street from my house.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> How did you like it? They're one of my all time favorite budget smokes for good flavor. The F.X. Smith factory is a mile down the street from my house.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It was a good smoke, but I have to say that the Casta Minuteman was a great one for me. I'm a slow smoker so I think I get longer than average time out of a cigar. I smoked the little Minuteman for ~45 minutes and really enjoyed the flavor.

I think the Smithdale may have needed some more acclimation as it was slightly tight on draw and got a little bitter on me.

Looking forward to the over smith you sent me. Don't have it with me (traveling) so I can't remember the name of the last stick.

The Minuteman and Smithdale both had very different flavors than I'm used to, but they were both very similar to each other. Ive seen that Casta sells online, but they don't have the Minuteman listed so I plan on calling them up when I'm not buried with work and travel.

Thanks again for sending these. They are really great


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> It was a good smoke, but I have to say that the Casta Minuteman was a great one for me. I'm a slow smoker so I think I get longer than average time out of a cigar. I smoked the little Minuteman for ~45 minutes and really enjoyed the flavor.
> 
> I think the Smithdale may have needed some more acclimation as it was slightly tight on draw and got a little bitter on me.
> 
> Looking forward to the over smith you sent me. Don't have it with me (traveling) so I can't remember the name of the last stick.
> 
> The Minuteman and Smithdale both had very different flavors than I'm used to, but they were both very similar to each other. Ive seen that Casta sells online, but they don't have the Minuteman listed so I plan on calling them up when I'm not buried with work and travel.
> 
> Thanks again for sending these. They are really great


Yeah those 2 are definitely apples to oranges. The Casta is all 10yr Brazilian tobacco around $5/stick. 
The Smithdale is med filler blend of PA, CT, Dom, and Honduran, with PA binder and wrapper at around $1/stick. I like them best around 65rh for the best draw, and the one I sent you might've been from a pretty fresh batch. Hard to say, I sent 6 packages that day, lol. Glad you enjoyed them though, most people over your way don't know about either one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Project and a cup of Guatemala Antigua today


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tapatalk is finally uploading pics again.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday kinda sucked...Tuesday is looking better..hello darlin...Ave Maria, Peets and a fire....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Dangit


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


>


What ya think BOOMA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> What ya think BOOMA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am extremely impressed with the flavor of these. Very nice sweetness, leather and malt. Actually almost pass as a Cuban. (I dont throw that compliment around either). The tobacco itself is very red and soft like a Habano also.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> I am extremely impressed with the flavor of these. Very nice sweetness, leather and malt. Actually almost pass as a Cuban. (I dont throw that compliment around either). The tobacco itself is very red and soft like a Habano also.


Agreed! Plus usually on sale for extremely good prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This with a Peet's MD


----------



## czartann

Regiampiero said:


> How do you like those? I loved the robusto but the Churchills have been nothing but duds in the construction department.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I love the taste but This one is a dud too. Had to relight so many time. And its canoeing also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

czartann said:


> I love the taste but This one is a dud too. Had to relight so many time. And its canoeing also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. I was hoping they would get better, but it doesn't seem like it's a humidity issue. How long did you rest you're if you don't mind me asking? Mine are still bad at 6 months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Regiampiero said:


> That sucks. I was hoping they would get better, but it doesn't seem like it's a humidity issue. How long did you rest you're if you don't mind me asking? Mine are still bad at 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This one I got it off from the store. And had it for like 3 weeks or so. I stored it with the rest of my stash with approx 70s humidity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Loving This


----------



## nboles1215

Crowned Heads-Le Careme










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Chilly NJ afternoon smoke..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

LFD L300 Cabinet Oscuro.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padilla batch 7


----------



## msmith1986

Intenso corona on the road. I'm on US 30 west coming back from Philly to Gettysburg. The worst part is driving directly at the sun while it's going down.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CCCJ and a cup of Kona!


----------



## yamirstogies239

primo de cuba and yankees game









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Something new tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Something new tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How was it?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

MB and chocolate wine of all things. Here's my man card...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Leccia Black


----------



## msmith1986

Series P for Tat-Tuesday. Meh. Finally heading down the road to go home for dinner.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Really surprised with how much I'm enjoying this Nub Sumatra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> Series P for Tat-Tuesday. Meh. Finally heading down the road to go home for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Update: So much for trying a cheap tat. I have $1 sticks better than this thing. This loosely rolled turd with obnoxious aftertaste burned this far in a total from light, 25 minutes. Out the frickin car window it goes. Good thing I only had one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Something new tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is it? These have my interest since I've heard good things on them.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 159193


The gloves are killing me! Trooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> How is it? These have my interest since I've heard good things on them.


For you @Alrightdriver @bobbya08

Very interesting smoke, unique oakiness for the whole smoke is really what I picked up on. Over all I enjoyed it. Only complaint I had is once it reached the last 3rd the wrapper really fought to stay lit. Different leaf on that part and the smell of Pete really intensified.

Good yes, not sure I would pay full retail for them but wouldn't mind keeping a couple on hand either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Guuud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack




----------



## GOT14U

Damn good thanks @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

cammons said:


> Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hellyeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Finishing the night off with this gem!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Tatuaje Noella Reserva 2006









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 Tatuaje Especiales









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Opus X Oscuro









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho TM and Guatemala Antigua


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho TM and Guatemala Antigua
> View attachment 159305
> 
> 
> View attachment 159313


That looks good......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First call this am. Barnyard on the prelight. Yum.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

For the long drive back to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> For the long drive back to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mombacho Liga Maestro from the Nica trip. Last night I burned through a few RoMa Craft Intemperance as I was at an informal wine dinner. Great Autumn evening and today's weather is nice as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first time with this, i do like it


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

bobbya08 said:


> For the long drive back to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meet Lucille


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Something I've smoked some time ago, just forgot to post it here.
With about 14 months in a tupper it was very good, but the msrp on those...NO. But it was enjoyable.


----------



## nboles1215

Tatuaje Avion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First smoke from the Bobalu Challenge 5'er. First time smoking a Bobalu and what a DAMN FINE SMOKE it is.


----------



## Chris80

Oh it's that time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> The gloves are killing me! Trooper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're freakin awesome..bout time to dig mine out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> Decent smoke before heading off to the airport this morning for another week of travel. This was a gifted cigar from an unknown member since I can't seem to access posts that far back. Nestor Miranda Special Selection looks like about 50 X 4.5ish


I've always liked these. Good affordable stick. Try the Ruky Rosado if you get the chance.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Crowned Heads Le Careme corona. Always great construction and yummy smoke.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch Smithdale maduro. Phone was acting funny and couldn't post.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL and a cup of Kona to wind down from the day. 







The X stand is brand new, courtesy of Chris @ csk415
One good turn deserves another!


----------



## czartann

Cru Royale









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

My Father Le Bijou 1922. Petit robusto for a quick smoke. Always an enjoyable stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat Black Label Cazadore with some Deathwish coffee since I don't plan on sleeping tonight :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

A super smokey La Gran Llave this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

La Gloria Cubana from @ivandrocco if I remember correctly
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Asylum 13 oblongata


----------



## csk415




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Boondock Saint but the Damn pic won't load!


----------



## Fusion

12 Honest men Lancero


----------



## csk415

blackrabbit said:


> Crowned Heads Le Careme corona. Always great construction and yummy smoke.


They are good rott but really good with some rest.


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD DL and a cup of Kona to wind down from the day.
> 
> View attachment 159465
> 
> 
> The X stand is brand new, courtesy of Chris @ csk415
> 
> One good turn deserves another!


Looks good Nathan. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## ebnash

By far, my favorite NC. Warped Corto and Woodford Reserve on ice.


----------



## msmith1986

RC magnum for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> By far, my favorite NC. Warped Corto and Woodford Reserve on ice.


Never had anything from Warped. What is your opinion of the flavor profile and strength that makes them your favorite?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Never had anything from Warped. What is your opinion of the flavor profile and strength that makes them your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


These are supposed to be very high on the strength scale, but I seem to be immune to strength in cigars unless I really trying to power one down.

These are very low on pepper which is a bonus for me. But for me the profile is super oak/cedar forward so pairs amazing with bourbon and a light sweetness on the tip of the tongue. Another pronounced note to me is black tea which I happen to love in cigars. The retrohale is like sitting in a dank oak cask cellar. Oh so right!


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> These are supposed to be very high on the strength scale, but I seem to be immune to strength in cigars unless I really trying to power one down.
> 
> These are very low on pepper which is a bonus for me. But for me the profile is super oak/cedar forward so pairs amazing with bourbon and a light sweetness on the tip of the tongue. Another pronounced note to me is black tea which I happen to love in cigars. The retrohale is like sitting in a dank oak cask cellar. Oh so right!


Wow! That sounds amazing. I know what I'm looking for next.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Wow! That sounds amazing. I know what I'm looking for next.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sit tight Matt. I'm traveling this week but when I'm home, a care package will be assembled for you. You are on the hit list...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Herrera Esteli robusto. Excellent.

Never an issue.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Sit tight Matt. I'm traveling this week but when I'm home, a care package will be assembled for you. You are on the hit list...


I completely forgot I might be on your radar. Either way, it's much appreciated brother. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

My first Padron, very good draw, great construction, burns good.


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Wow! That sounds amazing. I know what I'm looking for next.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My palate isn't the greatest for getting nuances but I'll say those have a decent touch of strength to them. But also knowing you are like me I the sense that you smoke cigs etc.. It's not a real noticeable strength, but when smoking the one I've had I didn't want for vitamin n during it like I sometimes do on milder smokes. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> My palate isn't the greatest for getting nuances but I'll say those have a decent touch of strength to them. But also knowing you are like me I the sense that you smoke cigs etc.. It's not a real noticeable strength, but when smoking the one I've had I didn't want for vitamin n during it like I sometimes do on milder smokes. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Awesome. Another new one to look forward to. I definitely like the strong ones.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

1964 Maduro, principe. Purchased 4 days ago at the Sosa Cigar shop in Disney Springs. Its is smoking very well. Yes I'm smoking at a Disney Resort right now.


----------



## Alrightdriver

El cobre from @LeatherNeck in the maw. The box got smashed in transit so it had a couple cracks in the wrapper that the allowed me to use the floor that came with my modus for the first time.. So far so good. I heard these were strong and made by Oliva and I've liked pretty much any Oliva that I've tried so far. Just lit this smoke so to early to tell how it's going to be but first impressions is this is going to be a good stick but, that is after about 5 min with it. Thanks for the smoke leatherneck.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13

It's been a while since I could enjoy a stick due to life but tonight is a good night! This beauty is going great with a Southern Pecan by Lazy Magnolia Brewing. Perfect combo.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin W Skelly

Good ol' Partagas Black


----------



## WNYTony

A little mid-week golf before the season ends. Paul Garmirian and AJ Fernandez met me at the course and Mr. Sam showed up afterwards


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


> A little mid-week golf before the season ends. Paul Garmirian and AJ Fernandez met me at the course and Mr. Sam showed up afterwards


Getting to be that time here too. We're usually fortunate enough to get in a few rounds through the winter but it's hit or miss for sure. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepimp

Had an Avo RITMO in robusto. I’ve had a few of those lately and enjoyed them all. I’m not an Avo fan but this one I like.


----------



## WNYTony

lex61 said:


> Getting to be that time here too. We're usually fortunate enough to get in a few rounds through the winter but it's hit or miss for sure. :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In another couple weeks they'll put all the carts in the barn for the winter and they block in my cart when they do that. We've walked and played around Thanksgiving before, but the snowmobile fences go up in early December and stay up until mid March so there's really no hope after that ! It always seems alot longer than 3 months......


----------



## ToastEffect

Luminosa from @WNYTony , thanks really enjoyed it.


----------



## WNYTony

ToastEffect said:


> Luminosa from @WNYTony , thanks really enjoyed it.


That should have hit you mild preference right on the head bro. Glad to hear you liked it !


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona~ Nieves Negra Macha-Box Press with Peets Brasil Minas. This stick is a sleeper boys and girls....I likey a lot...Nicaraguan goodness!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado and a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## PufPufPass

Happy bday to me with 6 year old Opus


----------



## GOT14U

Umba-goo-goo! This morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## gunnersguru

thanks for the mention , and I hope you liked it . @msmith1986


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. I'm now halfway through a box. These are good, but a gimmick for Famous. The Charity and Intrique are just as good if not better and can be had for a lot less. Still these are fun.

Have a great afternoon. Watching the ALCS and the NLCS last night was worth the rough morning. 









BTW these are the only RC cigars I've ever had wonky burns with even if I take them out off the box and mix them with other singles. Go figure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

OK. Maybe a little nap will improve on that.


----------



## msmith1986

gunnersguru said:


> thanks for the mention , and I hope you liked it . @msmith1986


Very enjoyable. Thanks bro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal H-Town


----------



## csk415

This smoke is damn good


----------



## ebnash

Mi Querida making a rainy Oregon day enjoyable.


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage Robusto....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> OK. May a little nap will improve on that.


How was yours?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

GOT14U said:


> Umba-goo-goo! This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been looking at these, worth a try?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thanks @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Decent flavors but the burn was wacky. Hope more time in the wineador will fix it.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Decent flavors but the burn was wacky. Hope more time in the wineador will fix it.


Diddo wacky burn. Definitely picked up leather but not sure what else.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger after a long day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PufPufPass

czartann said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to love those. These opened my eyes to cigars when they come out. Too bad they are not even close the being what they used to be these days... this blend made RP what he is


----------



## Maxh92

Very disappointed with this cigar. I don't usually spend more than $10 per stick... I got this at a DE event, and am just now smoking it. Horrible construction - the foot cracked when I lit it. Obvious patches throughout - I should have caught that when purchasing, but thought for $15 per sticks they out to be flawless. Uneven burn. Anyways - I won't be buying another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Nice photo!



czartann said:


>


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro this evening. Still working. I have 3 guys in a basement repairing sewer line sections.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Bmb


----------



## GOT14U

Stogiepuffer said:


> Been looking at these, worth a try?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think so, SBC had some awhile ago. I should have bought more then 5  
I am a bit of a Steve Saka fan tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

MJ12. 









My last one. Big stick that is so nice with age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lobotomy... seems appropriate for this crazy week!


----------



## mpomario

blackrabbit said:


> Liga T-52. Finally got tine to enjoy a cigar. In my opinion it was good but not great. Quite strong. I like the 9 much better.


I agree. I'll give it another try though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A couple from yesterday and today.....























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? It tasted like coffee at all? Sweet taste?


----------



## blackrabbit

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ blending session


How was it? Are each of the blending session sticks different?


----------



## JtAv8tor

blackrabbit said:


> How was it? Are each of the blending session sticks different?


Yes at least they appear different, some
May be ones in regular production and others may not be, this one had a good amount of pepper to it but was good overall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ewood

Pic > cigar. Needs more rest









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

blackrabbit said:


> Nice photo!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Quiet night...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Bmb


Are these comparable to anything? Just got a 5er and put them to sleep.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Casta Mareba. We ended up drinking my rum with my buddy's cigars all evening at Casta HQ here in York. Serious discussions are in the works about making Casta Cigars my first remote tasting room for the distillery. We've become such good friends the last couple years, a joint venture could be good for both of us to secure a local foothold.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Jon had to sit his bottle out front on display.


----------



## Champagne InHand

mpomario said:


> I agree. I'll give it another try though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


T-52s are best with a lot of age. I'm not a big LP or DE guy but when I had some T-52s the longer they aged the better they got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron '64 Exclusivo my buddy @GOT14U couldn't gag down ! Got any more you need to get rid of Jerod ???? Lol


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Padron '64 Exclusivo my buddy @GOT14U couldn't gag down ! Got any more you need to get rid of Jerod ???? Lol


Lol.....I'm working on another rocket launch for you....may take awhile tho....glad you enjoyed it bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Padron '64 Exclusivo my buddy @GOT14U couldn't gag down ! Got any more you need to get rid of Jerod ???? Lol


Say it ain't so.


----------



## msmith1986

Holy barnyard this one. Very good smoke. Not really my style or strength, but very good.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

czartann said:


> Cru Royale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What did you think?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PufPufPass

Maxh92 said:


> Very disappointed with this cigar. I don't usually spend more than $10 per stick... I got this at a DE event, and am just now smoking it. Horrible construction - the foot cracked when I lit it. Obvious patches throughout - I should have caught that when purchasing, but thought for $15 per sticks they out to be flawless. Uneven burn. Anyways - I won't be buying another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Agree. Not as good as they used to be. Shame


----------



## ibrewmination

A cheaper cigar, but I fairly like it, I think.


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF Puffkins.....LGC Serie F and BRCC! She may require two cups!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Intemperance and Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> RC Intemperance and Guatemala Antigua,
> View attachment 160186


Do you get your coffee locally or mail order? Love your choices, but not happy with where I mail ordered from...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

ibrewmination said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I honestly dont like it. It way too flakey and harse to the back of the throat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Do you get your coffee locally or mail order? Love your choices, but not happy with where I mail ordered from...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Most of what I get is local, when I do mail order it's from a brother in Milwaukee, Check out The Excellent Cup.


----------



## czartann

Flawlessly said:


> How was it? It tasted like coffee at all? Sweet taste?


Yes it taste coffee and with sweet wrapper.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Most of what I get is local, when I do mail order it's from a brother in Milwaukee, Check out The Excellent Cup.


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

PufPufPass said:


> Used to love those. These opened my eyes to cigars when they come out. Too bad they are not even close the being what they used to be these days... this blend made RP what he is


Of the few RP I have tried, this the one I will smoke again. It has a smooth cherry note finish that I get from this smoke.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Are these comparable to anything? Just got a 5er and put them to sleep. Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not any that I can put my finger on. The Ec. Habano wrapper and Hon. Criollo binder make for a tasty yet unique flavor, IMHO. This was my first and to me the 1st 3rd was the best with a nutty, leather, and a kind of spice I couldn't quite figure out. Not a "spicy", peppery, or baking spice; something different yet very enjoyable (kinda savory). I didn't get too far into the final third because it started getting hot and squishy on me. This one was from 1/17 at 65% but think it needed more time. IDK, it just seemed underdeveloped. You know, like it had more potential but just hadn't gotten there yet. YMMV

I was surprised to see that it was rolled using the bookbinding method. I wouldn't think Caldwell would use this method. Anyway, I'm just rambling now so I'll end with this: Was it good? Yes. Was it great? Not yet. Would I get more? Absolutely.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> TGIF Puffkins.....LGC Serie F and BRCC! She may require two cups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Serie RF? Humm, I don't think I've ever seen that one before. Give me the scoop...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy Friday all.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Lol.....I'm working on another rocket launch for you....may take awhile tho....glad you enjoyed it bud!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang on now! He ain't the only one who likes "castaways". LMAO


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Hang on now! He ain't the only one who likes "castaways". LMAO


Ive got some castaways I need to send your way when I get back home next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Ive got some castaways I need to send your way when I get back home next time. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang on now Bobby boy; that comment was just a joke. No reason to get carried away buddy.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Serie RF? Humm, I don't think I've ever seen that one before. Give me the scoop...


Same Serie R but supposedly exclusive for Famous Smoke. I bought a few boxes of other gars a while back and they threw in a 5er of those. Turns out they are not too bad....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Same Serie R but supposedly exclusive for Famous Smoke. I bought a few boxes of other gars a while back and they threw in a 5er of those. Turns out they are not too bad....


That wold explain why I was only able to find it on their site. LOL
I was hoping it was a new creation that I needed to try. Thanks for the info Hick


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> That wold explain why I was only able to find it on their site. LOL
> I was hoping it was a new creation that I needed to try. Thanks for the info Hick


Anytime brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Hang on now! He ain't the only one who likes "castaways". LMAO


I'll get you on the list....looks like your on Bobby's short list also....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> I'll get you on the list....looks like your on Bobby's short list also....lol
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:jaw::bolt::scared:eep:


----------



## GOT14U

Killer morning smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Siempre Robusto, Loving it.


----------



## nboles1215

Front 9










Back 9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Stogiepuffer said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Had one last night from @Fusion, and didn't realize it's full body cigar.


----------



## msmith1986

ibrewmination said:


> A cheaper cigar, but I fairly like it, I think.


That stick is tried and true. It's what got me into premium cigars. I always keep a stash around with a year+ on them for gatherings to smoke. B&Ms usually have them $5-$6/stick, but if you find the right deal they are $3-$4/stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

First one of these I have had. Not too bad, just not very complex.


----------



## czartann

Do you have a light?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Madurai


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> Thanks @JtAv8tor
> 
> View attachment 160338












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

LFD double ligero. First one in a very long time.....still as strong as ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

nboles1215 said:


> Front 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoked the Bobalu in the bottom pic the other day. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story for Fuente Friday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Tasty snack.


----------



## Wildone

B.T.L. & green Tea...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good weekend


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Beautiful day for golf and gars.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I couldn’t agree more. I’m loving this Indian Summer. Or is it Native American, these days. 

Just said in jest. We have Native American in the family tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## LeatherNeck

*Ogre 680*

Asylum 13 Ogre 680. Yes, 6x80! @gunnersguru thank you for sending me this BEAST. So far so good. The flavors are right up my ally, the strength is mild-med which is great for a 4 hr. smoke. Hour 1: I'm razor sharp (granted a touchup or two) and 1" in. I'm getting cracks and splits in the wrapper all over the place; however, the binder is doing its job and that's when a torch comes in handy. I know good and well that this behemoth ain't gonna smoke like a Robusto. I've smoked large RG cigars before so I knew what I was up against; however, none this large. A razor sharp burn requires constant attention. Every 15-20 minutes a blast of flame is required as is the occasional multi-puff, to keep this train chugging along. The result for all this "high maintenance"? A nice burning great tasting, albeit huge, cigar that lasts for hours....sorry, that should read "four hours". Lol
Flavors? It reminds me of Christmas! Sweet cinnamon and baking spice, kinda like strudel. A touch of nuttiness and a slight bit of coffee with cream (the Maduro coming through). This is definitely a dessert stick; yet, just like a pastry, it's flaky as sh-t.
I'll update later...
*Note* the pic is with a LP T52 for size reference.


----------



## WABOOM

Perfexcion #2


----------



## czartann

Night stick 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Asylum 13 Ogre 680. Yes, 6x80! @gunnersguru thank you for sending me this BEAST. So far so good. The flavors are right up my ally, the strength is mild-med which is great for a 4 hr. smoke. Hour 1: I'm razor sharp (granted a touchup or two) and 1" in. I'm getting cracks and splits in the wrapper all over the place; however, the binder is doing its job and that's when a torch comes in handy. I know good and well that this behemoth ain't gonna smoke like a Robusto. I've smoked large RG cigars before so I knew what I was up against; however, none this large. A razor sharp burn requires constant attention. Every 15-20 minutes a blast of flame is required as is the occasional multi-puff, to keep this train chugging along. The result for all this "high maintenance"? A nice burning great tasting, albeit huge, cigar that lasts for hours....sorry, that should read "four hours". Lol
> Flavors? It reminds me of Christmas! Sweet cinnamon and baking spice, kinda like strudel. A touch of nuttiness and a slight bit of coffee with cream (the Maduro coming through). This is definitely a dessert stick; yet, just like a pastry, it's flaky as sh-t.
> I'll update later...
> *Note* the pic is with a LP T52 for size reference.


Ur gonna need a bigger ashtray! Go Marine!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally was able to light up a stick.
It's my first Le Bijou 1922. This one came from @ivandrocco in Noob Reunion Blind PIF 2.
One inch into it and I like it, reminds me of some other cigar.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Ur gonna need a bigger ashtray! Go Marine! Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No sir! The one I built is deep enough to hold two of these suckers' ash, lol. It's quite disturbing the ash this thing leaves behind.


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> Asylum 13 Ogre 680. Yes, 6x80! @gunnersguru thank you for sending me this BEAST. So far so good. The flavors are right up my ally, the strength is mild-med which is great for a 4 hr. smoke. Hour 1: I'm razor sharp (granted a touchup or two) and 1" in. I'm getting cracks and splits in the wrapper all over the place; however, the binder is doing its job and that's when a torch comes in handy. I know good and well that this behemoth ain't gonna smoke like a Robusto. I've smoked large RG cigars before so I knew what I was up against; however, none this large. A razor sharp burn requires constant attention. Every 15-20 minutes a blast of flame is required as is the occasional multi-puff, to keep this train chugging along. The result for all this "high maintenance"? A nice burning great tasting, albeit huge, cigar that lasts for hours....sorry, that should read "four hours". Lol
> Flavors? It reminds me of Christmas! Sweet cinnamon and baking spice, kinda like strudel. A touch of nuttiness and a slight bit of coffee with cream (the Maduro coming through). This is definitely a dessert stick; yet, just like a pastry, it's flaky as sh-t.
> I'll update later...
> *Note* the pic is with a LP T52 for size reference.


I went to the store down the road and ten minutes later this log was still lit! Final time was 4 hrs. 10 minutes b4 it got too hot (1 1/2 left). I'm gonna seek out smaller vitolas of this to really enjoy. Thank you @gunnersguru for this experience.

*pic is at 4 hour mark.


----------



## Regiampiero

Wasn't expecting much out of this, but got surprised.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

LeatherNeck said:


> I went to the store down the road and ten minutes later this log was still lit! Final time was 4 hrs. 10 minutes b4 it got too hot (1 1/2 left). I'm gonna seek out smaller vitolas of this to really enjoy. Thank you @gunnersguru for this experience.
> 
> *pic is at 4 hour mark.


Insert joke here ____. lol that's a huge stick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Ramon Allones tonight while I pick the next victim from @eggsandbacon and @LeatherNeck. So excited from the gars they sent me that I could pee myself!


----------



## BaconandEggs

oh dang someone has the same name as me backwards haha


----------



## csk415




----------



## Tuckerjack

BaconandEggs said:


> oh dang someone has the same name as me backwards haha


Fml hahaha


----------



## Tuckerjack




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

These Hit &Runs are smoking good! The little bit of rest really helped.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Estupendos tonight


----------



## nboles1215

WNYTony said:


> Headley Grange Estupendos tonight


How do you like it? I've thought about picking a few up, but haven't pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Haven’t had a cigar in a while but today.... imperiales maduro. Not bad for a cheap Dominican with a maduro wrapper. Happy Friday y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

A. Flores Gran Reserva Torpedo



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Another new one for me tonight









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Beautiful day for golf and gars.
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And how many under were you ???



nboles1215 said:


> How do you like it? I've thought about picking a few up, but haven't pulled the trigger.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pull the trigger. These are a great smoke and one I tend to keep in stock in several sizes. The Estupendos in my opinion is the best size of the line.


----------



## msmith1986

This loose core tunnel pig is going in the trash. I'll stick to my favorite CAOs.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's late, I'm mostly drunk, and this is one of my favorite smokes. Yay weekend!!









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had to grab one I know will burn right after that tunneler earlier.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Saturday! This is quite literally my "last call" until about 3pm because I have to be in publiK`playing Mr PRMan...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> And how many under were you ???
> 
> Pull the trigger. These are a great smoke and one I tend to keep in stock in several sizes. The Estupendos in my opinion is the best size of the line.


I was about 5 under. 100 that is. Many birdie puts but a few snowman too. I've hand many bad scores but never a bad game.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CLE Prieto and Sumatra this morning


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Saturday! This is quite literally my "last call" until about 3pm because I have to be in publiK`playing Mr PRMan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Great mug!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

blackrabbit said:


> Tasty snack.


I like the way you took the pic.


----------



## Flawlessly

Alrightdriver said:


> It's late, I'm mostly drunk, and this is one of my favorite smokes. Yay weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I like it a lot!


----------



## WABOOM

Lit with cedar. Try it. It makes a big difference IMO. 
With Todd Carmichael's La Colombe coffee


----------



## Verdict

This should do it for this morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

This "Filthy Vikings" bundles are far better than the big brands I smoke earlier this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

czartann said:


> This "Filthy Vikings" bundles are far better than the big brands I smoke earlier this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a tnt cigar release? I've been wondering about the bundle cigars they release and how good they were. Quality/flavor wise. Those guys are fun too watch but in all truth I don't trust them that much. Guess I'm just looking for an unbiased opinion.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Chillin Moose


----------



## Kidvegas

La Boheme Encantador from @msmith1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

A little reward after mowing my lawn.


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> La Boheme Encantador from @msmith1986
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those things. I try to mostly send out stuff I have that I don't see anyone smoking on here. Interested in your thoughts on this one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Making my rounds around Gettysburg.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Casa Fernandez Agnorsa Leaf Maduro Churchill. 









This after cleaning and polishing the pipe after years. That was nasty. But just a small reminder how fragrant pipe tobacco is.

This CF Agnorsa Leaf Maduro is always a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I love those things. I try to mostly send out stuff I have that I don't see anyone smoking on here. Interested in your thoughts on this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Enjoyable for sure. Lots of wood and nuttiness throughout the whole smoke. I believe i tried the smaller vitola at the lounge over the summer and enjoyed that also...thinking may of been a different wrapper but can't remember!

Good smoke and much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Kona,
View attachment 160618


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Making my rounds around Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What's your thoughts on that one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First 2/3rds of this gar was not good. Last 1/3rd was mediocre. Glad I only got a fiver.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> What's your thoughts on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


As early as it is to say for sure, I like them equally as the dark UCs. I'm not a fan of the shade much at all because I like strong. If they're good ROTT to a month now that I've smoked 8 or so, they've got to be good with substantial rest.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@bobbya08 shared this stick with me some months ago. I told myself it looked like a good bday stick. So I buried it. Bday was Thursday (hope JT didn't figure that out for my maw) and I am finally getting to enjoy it. This thing smells like pecans pre-light. Been pretty good so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> As early as it is to say for sure, I like them equally as the dark UCs. I'm not a fan of the shade much at all because I like strong. If they're good ROTT to a month now that I've smoked 8 or so, they've got to be good with substantial rest.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've had 2 out the box I got and both were ok to start and finished well. I'm may smoke 1 every 2 weeks to see how they progress with age.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> @bobbya08 shared this stick with me some months ago. I told myself it looked like a good bday stick. So I buried it. Bday was Thursday (hope JT didn't figure that out for my maw) and I am finally getting to enjoy it. This thing smells like pecans pre-light. Been pretty good so far.


That's a heck of a birthday stick. Enjoy brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> @bobbya08 shared this stick with me some months ago. I told myself it looked like a good bday stick. So I buried it. Bday was Thursday (hope JT didn't figure that out for my maw) and I am finally getting to enjoy it. This thing smells like pecans pre-light. Been pretty good so far.


Don't worry, didn't need to know your Bday. But will prove just how much can be done with 5 Cigars  ...yes I am everywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> That's a heck of a birthday stick. Enjoy brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am. I thanked you once and I'll do it again. THANK YOU.



JtAv8tor said:


> Don't worry, didn't need to know your Bday. But will prove just how much can be done with 5 Cigars  ...yes I am everywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like I said before. You ain't right.


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't know what this is but it's dang good with Glenrothes....Happy Saturday and thank you brother @WABOOM! What is this? Oops added pic. Sorry @WABOOM. .


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mister Stogie

Enjoying my first-ever La Palina Classic after watching the UCF Knights beat Navy and remain undefeated! Even edge, smooth draw and great flavor. I'm glad I scored a 10er of these and will definitely be adding them to my rotation.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice looking wrapper.


----------



## GOT14U

If you can get these sticks I would grab a box or 5....these are one of my new favs and will be getting a box or two this week. Got a sampler from Fine Ash Cigars for there COTMC and wow....Mombacho!









I love how they are dated also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

First Illusione gigantes after the wife approved of an evening smoke while I do guy stuff in the garage.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Very good smoke!


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> If you can get these sticks I would grab a box or 5....these are one of my new favs and will be getting a box or two this week. Got a sampler from Fine Ash Cigars for there COTMC and wow....Mombacho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they are dated also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even think Old Mr. Hellyeah has had these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

LC46


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> LC46


I luv those damn things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

First time I tried a Camacho... went with the triple maduro. Nice smoke - tried it while I was blowing out my sprinkler system, so I had a lot of "standing around" time 
New ash record for myself - I managed to keep it until just past halfway before it randomly fell off  (didn't get a pic when it was that long)


----------



## GOT14U

1 more for my X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are those? Ez keeps those in stock.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mi Amor tonight compliments of @mrolland5500. #HellYeah









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? Ez keeps those in stock.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good smoke, would keep a few on hand for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Astros win the pennant!!!

Celebration cigar baby!!!!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> I don't know what this is but it's dang good with Glenrothes....Happy Saturday and thank you brother @WABOOM! What is this? Oops added pic. Sorry @WABOOM. .


Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nds -Ligero, belicoso. I highly suspect that they are Cain Straight Ligero.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nds -Ligero, belicoso. I highly suspect that they are Cain Straight Ligero.


Well I'll be stocking some of those.... Thank you!


----------



## msmith1986

RP Thunder by Nimish. I've been waiting a while to try this. I'm pleasantly surprised by it. Construction and burn is on point. Full/full right off the bat with pepper, spice, and deep earth and leather. I can't quite pin it down exactly, but there's some kind of tropical or citrus notes on the retrohale. The depth of flavors is great. This is something I need to get a 5er of and revisit a few more times to pin down the flavors more. I got it at an event so I don't remember the price, but I believe it was in the $5-$7 range. Definitely worth trying.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Update: I believe I waited so long to try this because I'm quite turned off by stupid looking bands. The bands on this thing look like my 5 year old could've done better. Same goes for bottles of liquor: bands and labels should be representative of the product. Simple, classy, and to the point, not cartoonish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and some Costa Rican Peabody this fine Sunday morning,







Nice little thunderstorm rolling through, putting on a light show!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and some Costa Rican Peabody this fine Sunday morning,
> View attachment 160818
> 
> Nice little thunderstorm rolling through, putting on a light show!


Peabody = good...really good.....


----------



## Piper

I was saving this for last from a bomb @BillH sent me. Smoking great after a nice rest in the humi. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Fusion

6 months rest has made a world of difference to these


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Sunday fellas....enjoy the games!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Sunday fellas....enjoy the games!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A double whammy!! Good smoke and beer!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Sunday fellas....enjoy the games!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brewed 35 miles from my home town (Middlesbrough) getting popular here


----------



## mpomario

Regiampiero said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


How is that? Compared to 1970 and Dark?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

So far today. Both well rested.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty, but burn issues.


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's pipe cleaning day so I gots no pipes to smoke lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

toro


----------



## Flawlessly

Ppc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD La Nox and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Sunday fellas....enjoy the games!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double points for the Newcastle! Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Smoking a Casa Fuente Corona I picked up in Vegas a couple months ago. Just as good as I remember.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Skyflower for the evenings first smoke..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

First time with this, great smoke, thanks @WNYTony


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Tattoo while watching the Seahawks putting in some fourth quarter work on the Giants. Gearing up for the Super Bowl rematch later tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

It's almost Halloween. Skinny Hyde and some hard root beer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Smoke with the guys.

La Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## Tuckerjack

Diesel courtesy of @LeatherNeck! Smoking with my fur baby, Gibbs


----------



## MattT

First one...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

First one of these for me.


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> toro


I have one more of those tasty sticks. Time to order more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

MattT said:


> First one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking first pumpkin! You picked a good one!


----------



## mpomario

Steak and baked potato dinner, Super Bowl rematch. Now dessert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

One thing I have noticed with bobalu smokes are the big RG ones don't fair so well. This one is 60-70 ish RG. Their smaller RG are way better.


----------



## Ewood

Super Bowl rematch on the tv and a good smoke in my hand









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Trying out one from the flavor sample pack... 
Was quite delicious!


----------



## WNYTony

Emilio Grimalkin for golf this morning. And after my Bills beat the Bucs today I decided I should smoke something my good buddy @TreySC sent me in a trade, since he's the biggest (and only) Bucs fan I know. Muestra de Saka Exclusivo


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Emilio Grimalkin for golf this morning. And after my Bills beat the Bucs today I decided I should smoke something my good buddy @TreySC sent me in a trade, since he's the biggest (and only) Bucs fan I know. Muestra de Saka Exclusivo


How did you like that exclusive? This years release should be at the end of this month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> First one of these for me.


And? I have some napping....just curious

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How did you like that exclusive? This years release should be at the end of this month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still smoking it but like it. It's not as heavy to me as the regular Liga sticks. Not one that I'd smoke everyday as it's not really my flavor profile but as a once in a while smoke I'd have another.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> And? I have some napping....just curious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I've smoked a couple of those. Very tasty. A nice hidden sweetness under the spice. Some chocolate/cocoa in there.. At least to my taste buds.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Finished up the night with a Black Honey. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC with a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another unknown from the Humidor organizing kinda sad as this one is real good...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel UHC with a cup of Guatemala Antigua,
> View attachment 161002


That's how I SHOULD have started my day..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Tissue thin cap, busted and now the wrapper is unraveling. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

mpomario said:


> How is that? Compared to 1970 and Dark?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't that happy with it. It had all the same flavors of the regular 1970, but accompanied by a lingering burned leaves (like tree leaves in the fall kind of leaves) kind of taste. A very green and most vegetation type of taste, very annoying and it took half a cigar to go away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> That's how I SHOULD have started my day.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Sometimes ya just gotta go with what you Know works!


----------



## JtAv8tor

lunch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLsmoker

Decent cigar, not too impressed with flavors but very good construction


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> And? I have some napping....just curious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk





Alrightdriver said:


> I've smoked a couple of those. Very tasty. A nice hidden sweetness under the spice. Some chocolate/cocoa in there.. At least to my taste buds.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay. @Alrightdriver pretty much nailed it. I went in with no expectations - didn't even look up the cigar - and ended up really enjoying it.


----------



## msmith1986

My freebie of the week. One of the girls at one of my frequented B&Ms said she found a box of these and not sure how many years they've been hiding. They seem to be a SC or PC around 4-4.5"x44-46, but I have no idea because a quick Google search only netted CC info. I didn't know this existed as a NC, so we will find out by fire. 
Full/full spicy, peppery, leathery right away. The tell tale Nica profile, but the smoke aroma smells more like earthy Honduran. Interesting for sure. Draw a little tight, but burn and construction pert-near flawless. A little over an hour to smoke this little bugger.
Overall, pretty good, but nothing to really write home about either. I'll have to see what the price is and maybe try more. The color of the cello seems like they have a few years on them, I cant imagine how spicy they were when fresh, lol.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@WNYTony stick from some time back. Oh so good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and a cup of Kona,


----------



## ebnash

Davidhoff Nicaraguan Box Press Robusto. Amazing sweet tea cold draw, but an absolutely inferno pepper bomb to smoke. Harsh and horrible, wide open draw, and very light weight feel. Tossed about 10 min after lighting. Waste of money and time.


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin at the lounge with this good stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

San Lotano Maduro.....pure chocolate bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Cromagnon Epoch










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Asylum Insidious


----------



## BillH

Bought this after someone posted a pic here. Different from the way it smelled pre-light. Straight mesquite smoky smell before lighting, maybe BBQ-y, nutty kinda taste to me. Medium bodied.


----------



## GOT14U

BillH said:


> Bought this after someone posted a pic here. Different from the way it smelled pre-light. Straight mesquite smoky smell before lighting, maybe BBQ-y, nutty kinda taste to me. Medium bodied.
> 
> View attachment 161106


Thems are guuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto.....


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro for the ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

These are hitting their stride at 1 year plus.


----------



## BillH

GOT14U said:


> Thems are guuud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, definitely not bad I thoroughly enjoyed it but I don't know man, I would rather have had what Vader had up there^... that cromagnon's great in my book, especially if it's the mode 5

Edit: I see now that he's got the acquataine, haven't had the pleasure yet


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little CAO after work and a Laranja Reserva for MNF


----------



## Tuckerjack

Little bit of thunder, little bit of lightening and a little bit of smoke. Ramon bueso genesis!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yep another EZ tonight...haven't had a bad one yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep another EZ tonight...haven't had a bad one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm with you, including the Blending Sessions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

A great Fuma Em Cordo to start with MNF. Couldnt top that so went with a budget smoke, PDR Cubana Especial, and this is turning out good too.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

davidoff aniversario entreacto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR Rothchilde to relax tonight. Raining again here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

RP Sun Grown Maduro. A great little smoke every time.


----------



## ibrewmination

Trying this. Not too terribly bad in the final stretch, though it took some work to get there. Definitely less than the greatest pairing. Could've used a stiff bourbon with this one.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hammer & Sickle Tradicion


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hammer & Sickle Tradicion
> View attachment 161226


Had a couple Hammer and Sickle....not a bad smoke!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Had a couple Hammer and Sickle....not a bad smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm definitely a fan of the HK earthiness.


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Had a couple Hammer and Sickle....not a bad smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed many Hammer and Sickle smokes....great profiles and killer burns. Just wish they'd up the strength a bit. Most are notoriously mild/med but, great tasting nonetheless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Jay-Z Cohiba today care of @ADRUNKK thanks Aaron :vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Getting tires replaced on the truck today. Have some time to kill so I smoked a tasty little Papas Fritas while I walked to the post office to ship some sticks to a BOTL


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Jericho Hill and a cup of Kona


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro. In honor of my uncle who recently passed away.


----------



## quesquared

Been away on vacation, but took a few sticks with me to enjoy. Enjoying a diesel tonight but to dark for pics

































































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of my last few Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Really one of the few short Nica puros that can compete with the better Habano Shorts.

Funny that I missed the SBC on Illusione but I've gone through almost 50 of these over the years. Pricy but what can really be done in Nica when they try hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Well... I decided to pick something a little nicer tonight. No wife, just me, the Great Dane, and my first baby due in less than two weeks. I am sure this stick is nothing special to many, but it is my first-time smoke for a good evening.

Liga Privada Unico Feral Flying Pig.


----------



## Tuckerjack

Osok to some, one shot one kill to others  courtesy of @BaconandEggs!! Thanks Matt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

CAO criollo and a stormy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

dominican selection 2000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Been away on vacation, but took a few sticks with me to enjoy. Enjoying a diesel tonight but to dark for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's a Mario lineup if I ever seen one...nice selection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Lit up another $16 Liga T52... loose draw, no output, tunneled like a bastard= got chucked
Lit up a $4 La Aurora 1495 = great flavor, great burn= winning!















The 1495 is a hidden gem.


----------



## GOT14U

QRP Fine Ash Exclusive for the series tonight...gotta remember my roots so let's go DoDgerS!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Lit up another $16 Liga T52... loose draw, no output, tunneled like a bastard= got chucked
> Lit up a $4 La Aurora 1495 = great flavor, great burn= winning!


Wow...I haven't had that problem with them at all. Makes a person question the money spent on a stick that has crappy construction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> That's a Mario lineup if I ever seen one...nice selection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dude @mrolland5500 corrupted me, lol. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> Wow...I haven't had that problem with them at all. Makes a person question the money spent on a stick that has crappy construction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought 5-T52's on cbid in August of 2016 and 3 have been crap. Other 2 are gonna get evicted soon to make room for better tenants.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Lit up another $16 Liga T52... loose draw, no output, tunneled like a bastard= got chucked
> Lit up a $4 La Aurora 1495 = great flavor, great burn= winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1495 is a hidden gem.


1495, barrel aged, ADN...all winners in my book

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> I bought 5-T52's on cbid in August of 2016 and 3 have been crap. Other 2 are gonna get evicted soon to make room for better tenants.


Crazy....one of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this DaPPer! Another one bites the dust for the World Series tonight! Damn good stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Giving both of these another go. The Cohiba Blue, like most, needs more than a couple months. The Room 101 Conjura 50 is improving. Craptalk won't let me post one of the pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got 9 for nine great innings!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Astros lost but I didn't #GoStros









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Awfully late night smoke for me. It's starting to get chilly, not as fun to smoke this late anymore haha. Would love to get to know a few of you gentlemen, make some good friends. Let me know if any of y'all would like to chat.


----------



## jc389

Grabbed this at the B&M today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight I swear!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat PCR and HCS today


----------



## KelsoChris

LFD series 1994. Not as incredible as a Bull but it was a nice long smoke and had a nice flavor.


----------



## ebnash

Nice smoke while changing the oil on my truck. I do have to say that I prefer the Maduro's but this was still enjoyable.


----------



## msmith1986

Good late smoke courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Good late smoke courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are extremely enjoyable.....from the looks of that nub I'm guessing you agree lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Last one tonight I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Yorkie in your lap?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a cup of Guatemala Antigua,


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Is that a Yorkie in your lap?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yup, in desperate need of a haircut as well. One of the best I've ever owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Yup, in desperate need of a haircut as well. One of the best I've ever owned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have one also....registered name is Sig Sauer...most expensive trip to buy a gun I have ever taken....and the last time Mrs. Hickorynut goes along..... "oh look honey, there is a pet shop and we are a little early to meet the guy to buy the gun"...it all went downhill from there......


----------



## talisker10

Fuente fwednesday! 858 maduro. Nice cocoa flavors going on here, mmmm good .


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tried smoking this C & A Senor Esugars while going for a walk this cloudy morning. An inch in very tasty, but then burn problems. Went out at the inch mark and then would not stay lit after that. Cut it at the half and tried to light it again but would not stay lit. Chucked it in frustration.



The back up did the job.


----------



## disco_potato

Slight cocoa sweetness on the cold draw. Mostly just tobacco when lit. Left me with a dry mouth, which I don't mind, just like a couple other PDRs I've had. Not bad but nothing special.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Those are extremely enjoyable.....from the looks of that nub I'm guessing you agree lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. You like my nubber tool? Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Shenanigans









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoking an Undercrown Shade Robusto and some Dalmore Cigar Malt. Happy hump day people.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

jc389 said:


> Grabbed this at the B&M today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk





GOT14U said:


> Last one tonight I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on guys! You know I've been dying to try one of these - thoughts?


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Come on guys! You know I've been dying to try one of these - thoughts?


Box worthy in my opinion...my palate isn't great tho. I wish I had a box I'd send you some to try, but I only grabbed a sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

AOK time 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

GOT14U said:


> Box worthy in my opinion...my palate isn't great tho. I wish I had a box I'd send you some to try, but I only grabbed a sampler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too bad. Not really complex IMO. Mostly a coffee and real light cedar. It started with a little spice and just the smallest hint of sweetness which went pretty well with the cedar notes. The last third kind of flattened out to mostly just the cedar notes. I had it with a honey wheat beer that seemed to enhance the cedar on the next draw. 
It was good I just prefer a little more complexity and deeper notes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

Edit: meant to quote @SoCal Gunner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ's Fallen Angel and a cup of Kona,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ's Fallen Angel and a cup of Kona,


Nice! Old label = well rated. They are tasty.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ's Fallen Angel and a cup of Kona,


Never seen that original band, only the Devil's Ink version. Was is a pepper bomb like people are saying?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

disco_potato said:


> Never seen that original band, only the Devil's Ink version. Was is a pepper bomb like people are saying?


It's definitely got some pepper to it, to me at least it's not overwhelming but I tend to smoke a fair amount of Nicaraguan bombs so what I feel is 'tastefully done' might have someone else on the floor crying! 
Pretty sure this batch was from the OR.


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've seen some good deals on those and others but haven't grabbed any. Curious of your thoughts on it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nub Habano after lunch and a Parodi right now to try to finish up for the day to head home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I've seen some good deals on those and others but haven't grabbed any. Curious of your thoughts on it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not bad, but not too complex either. Spicy, cinnamon, hints of chocolate, some wood, short-ish finish. Med bodied. It's aj fernandez so I like them. Pleasant everyday stick. I can send a couple to try if you would like.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love the LI Magicos. Have a couple other sizes resting, can't wait to try the corona gordo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

My very first L'Atelier courtesy of @StillPuffin , an excellent cigar my fine feathered friend. Gracias. I'm game to have a couple sociables and spark one near your turf come this winter. That was a nice gesture & I'm not far away.

@ SoCal Gunner I saw a couple wise man boxes in one of the local shops.. ya wanna be my friend next time I'm feeling flush?

Really guys, fabulous cigar, not sure how long this one was cooking in the humidor but damn...


----------



## Gumby-cr

I couldn't wait to set one on fire >


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Not bad, but not too complex either. Spicy, cinnamon, hints of chocolate, some wood, short-ish finish. Med bodied. It's aj fernandez so I like them. Pleasant everyday stick. I can send a couple to try if you would like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I can tell you're on vacation. We usually don't hear from you during the week, lol. I'm not trying to walk into an ambush, but I will gladly accept the offer to try one. I'll shoot a message over to you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Viaje is putting out Halloween smokes?? How is it @Gumby-cr?


----------



## msmith1986

I always get 45-60 minutes out of these. Great cruising stick with a frozen spiced chai on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I always get 45-60 minutes out of these. Great cruising stick with a frozen spiced chai on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You can't beat those!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> You can't beat those!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I get them at Union Cigar in the square in Gettysburg for around $4.50/stick. That humidor is always at 67%, so it works for me to grab and smoke when I stop in for some. I mostly smoke the maduros. Love these things.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I get them at Union Cigar in the square in Gettysburg for around $4.50/stick. That humidor is always at 67%, so it works for me to grab and smoke when I stop in for some. I mostly smoke the maduros. Love these things.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I believe i found them in this thread.. One of My favorite finds.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> I believe i found them in this thread.. One of My favorite finds.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yup, I found them here too, 6 months ago I guess.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

BillH said:


> Viaje is putting out Halloween smokes?? How is it @*Gumby-cr*?


Viaje has put out Full Moon since 2013. The regular Full Moon is a corojo wrapper but I am thinking the Edicion Limitada version is a San Andres. The wrappers are different from looking at them. Anyways, the first few puffs had a chalky taste too it. After that it settled down into a spice/pepper bomb. I may smoke the regular version tomorrow. The Full Moon's usually sell out fast. I got mine from SBC. Btw, I love it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, I found them here too, 6 months ago I guess.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those and the last call maduro are my favorite drive smokes. About an hour each, both great flavors and full bodied. HG put me on the last calls very shortly after I joined puff and I'm glad he did.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Those and the last call maduro are my favorite drive smokes. About an hour each, both great flavors and full bodied. HG put me on the last calls very shortly after I joined puff and I'm glad he did.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yup, I like the Last Call maduro more than these IRs, but both are great smokes anytime of the day for me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Norteño and ginger beer. Anyone ever made home made ginger beer? I've started a culture and I'm open to tips and suggestions.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Master Mason and Pumpkin Carving.
@blackrabbit - I want to see what you can do with a pumpkin!


----------



## WABOOM

Wow. Thank you @bobbya08








Clean leathery sweetness, and gingersnaps. These are better than Opus X.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> Master Mason and Pumpkin Carving.


Pretty looking cigar, how do you like it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Pretty looking cigar, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I enjoy these - Hiram & Solomon


----------



## mpomario

Going old school for the Fall Classic game 2. Go 'stros!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

An always trustworthy choice for the first fire of fall on the deck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

SoCal Gunner said:


> Master Mason and Pumpkin Carving.
> @blackrabbit - I want to see what you can do with a pumpkin!


Where's the best place to get a few of these to try? How are they btw?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

quesquared said:


> Where's the best place to get a few of these to try? How are they btw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Small Batch carries the H&S line, but availability varies. You guys can PM me and I can send ya each one to try.


----------



## Mister Stogie

A Melanio after dinner to celebrate the first cool evening in South Florida this season. It's currently 66 degrees and dropping to an unbelievable low of 55 tonight, so the neighbors are all wearing their thermals, ski racks are being mounted onto vehicles and tire chains are out of stock in all local stores. ☃

By the way, for the record, I still haven't had a bad Oliva. 

Go Marlins! Oh, wait, they didn't make it into the World Series... 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Sancho panza








Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Aurora 1962 Corojo Robusto


----------



## Westside Threat

Espinosa Maduro & Michters Rye Cask Strength. Love me the Mexican wrapper










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora 1495 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ's Fallen Angel and a cup of Kona,


Seeing that label last night made me pull one of mine this morning. New Devil's Ink label but blend is supposed to be the same. Cold draw had some dark chocolate, maybe a bit of coffee. Just as @OneStrangeOne said, not really a pepper bomb. Not even close. Just a slight zing on the tongue in the first inch or so. A nice and smooth cigar overall.









Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Aurora 1495 and a cup of Guatemala Antigua
> View attachment 161882


Finally! One I can copy... LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Espinosa Maduro & Michters Rye Cask Strength. Love me the Mexican wrapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you find the Rye sets off the sweetness better on the wrapoer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Having a morning Oliva Serie V No 4. One of my regulars.


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> Do you find the Rye sets off the sweetness better on the wrapoer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I do. Generally I choose my cigar and pair a beverage but last night I was really hankering for some bourbon or rye, so specifically paired a cigar accordingly. Cart before the horse but thats sometimes how it goes. With a San Andres wrapper I'm almost always going to reach for bourbon, rye or Nikka Cofffey.


----------



## czartann

Fine and Rare cigars 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> Fine and Rare cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my eye on a box of those. I missed out unfortunately. It was a box of 10, but also had 10 smaller "component" cigars that make up the blend. 
What did you think of the one you smoked?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

czartann said:


> Fine and Rare cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful bands! Never heard of the brand though. Oh, ok, it is AB . Nice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. With sweet creamy Earl Grey out on a chilly but sunny morning.










RC are on sale today at SBC. If you haven't had a chance to sample RoMa Craft do yourself a favor and get a couple of 5ers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

msmith1986 said:


> I had my eye on a box of those. I missed out unfortunately. It was a box of 10, but also had 10 smaller "component" cigars that make up the blend.
> What did you think of the one you smoked?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great stick but its a pepper bomb.. the price is the one holding people up to buy a box of it.


----------



## msmith1986

czartann said:


> Great stick but its a pepper bomb.. the price is the one holding people up to buy a box of it.


Some rest might mellow the pepper a bit.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A G with Peet's MD


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. With sweet creamy Earl Grey out on a chilly but sunny morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC are on sale today at SBC. If you haven't had a chance to sample RoMa Craft do yourself a favor and get a couple of 5ers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agreed more! Perhaps my absolute favorite NC ta date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Changing oil and tidying up the garage meant I had time for a couple sticks this early afternoon.

The Vudu I've never had. Picked it up to see if I could notice the dark fruit note others spoke of. I did, for just a second. It was sort of a fermented fruit taste. If anyone has ever made booze from cherries or raspberries and ate the alcohol soaked fruit, that's what I tasted.

The Ruination I was hoping to get the raisin/dried fruit taste but didn't get it til I tried puffing after it went out on me. There was a natural sweetness throughout the entire stick. Maybe that was it?

Both were supposed to be pretty peppery but again, just a hint on the tongue.

Pretty fun finally being able to catch hints of flavors others speak of. I'm noticing it's not really tasting flavors, but picking them out from the smoke and associating them with past experiences.
















Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch smoke was compliments of @Fusion. I like the kick the habano wrapper gives it. Great flavor and aroma to the end. Thanks brother.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## csk415

@mrolland5500 was right. These are good smokes. Few weeks rott. Bet they are real good with a few months. I need to explore all the color labels on these.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Knuckle dragger.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> @mrolland5500 was right. These are good smokes. Few weeks rott. Bet they are real good with a few months. I need to explore all the color labels on these.


I need to dig one out and give it a try! I wasn't overly impressed with the Black, I think my expectations may have been a bit high.


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> @mrolland5500 was right. These are good smokes. Few weeks rott. Bet they are real good with a few months. I need to explore all the color labels on these.


I second that!! Those are good smokes .. The black as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> I need to dig one out and give it a try! I wasn't overly impressed with the Black, I think my expectations may have been a bit high.


You have a red label? By no means is it a knock your socks off smoke but it's good enough to sit in the yard on a beautiful day and smoke.


----------



## mpomario

Very nice, well rested MF FDLA. Very Good.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> @mrolland5500 was right. These are good smokes. Few weeks rott. Bet they are real good with a few months. I need to explore all the color labels on these.


All the LP's I've tried were good. I can think of at least 8 different ones I've tried, so I'm not sure how many they actually make. They are also part of our PA history here leading up to around the time of the great depression. Paley started rolling his cigars in Chicago and ended up moving his factory to Philadelphia. I don't remember what happened back then, but he closed up in the late 1920's.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> You have a red label? By no means is it a knock your socks off smoke but it's good enough to sit in the yard on a beautiful day and smoke.


Yeah, I picked up a box super cheap awhile back, I like the classic and the family series.


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale natural to ride to the ortho doctor. My shoulder might require the surgery I've been putting off since I broke my neck and back a few years ago. Anyway, the natural is ok but not as good as my favorite maduro. Sometimes Craig is there when I stop at the factory and he throws in some freebies. Maybe because I'm also a Smith, lol. He also gave me some Toppers I have to try soon.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, I picked up a box super cheap awhile back, I like the classic and the family series.


Picked up a 5er for under $20. CP will run them at cheap prices. Prob pick up a different 5er on the next go around. Curious as to what you think of the red with some age on it.


----------



## disco_potato

csk415 said:


> I need to explore all the color labels on these.


I've got the Classic, Black, and Red labels. If you want, I can send you a stick of each with a couple extra bodyguards.


----------



## BillH

csk415 said:


> @mrolland5500 was right. These are good smokes. Few weeks rott. Bet they are real good with a few months. I need to explore all the color labels on these.


If your taste is anything like mine you'll really like the black label.. it's a maduro I believe. tasty. First maduro I smoked actually.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch smoke was compliments of @*Fusion*. I like the kick the habano wrapper gives it. Great flavor and aroma to the end. Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That blend also has a full leaf of Ligero which will give the kick a hand, im happy you like it


----------



## droy1958

Another La Gloria Cubana Wavell natural. Really enjoyed the one I had the other night.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

disco_potato said:


> I've got the Classic, Black, and Red labels. If you want, I can send you a stick of each with a couple extra bodyguards.


I like LPs with a lot of age. They seem to pick up floral notes as the develop. It's on of my favorite things in a cigar especially NC that develop an African violet aroma. LPs can take some patience at least for me.

I think they roll these in the Bahamas, or did at one point not too long ago as they revived the brand.

I'm sure Jack has the skinny in them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I like LPs with a lot of age. They seem to pick up floral notes as the develop. It's on of my favorite things in a cigar especially NC that develop an African violet aroma. LPs can take some patience at least for me.
> 
> I think they roll these in the Bahamas, or did at one point not too long ago as they revived the brand.
> 
> I'm sure Jack has the skinny in them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to hear that....I have three colors napping. How long of a nap?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> That blend also has a full leaf of Ligero which will give the kick a hand, im happy you like it


Yup, they are top notch man. Great blend and flavors. It was about perfect size for what I like too. It seemed to be about 47-49RGx4.75 or so. Solid one hour smoke. I usually smoke strong like straight ligero, super, double, etc. so it wasn't too strong, just about right for a good smoke.
I noticed a 100-110° angle of the wrapper leaf on this one, as opposed to the normal 135-160° angle. I'm not criticizing, it was great. I think that aspect contributed to more flavor too. Was it an early roll of yours or was the width of the wrapper leaf too skinny?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, they are top notch man. Great blend and flavors. It was about perfect size for what I like too. It seemed to be about 47-49RGx4.75 or so. Solid one hour smoke. I usually smoke strong like straight ligero, super, double, etc. so it wasn't too strong, just about right for a good smoke.
> I noticed a 100-110° angle of the wrapper leaf on this one, as opposed to the normal 135-160° angle. I'm not criticizing, it was great. I think that aspect contributed to more flavor too. Was it an early roll of yours or was the width of the wrapper leaf too skinny?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh early (well not too early) roll lol, need a bit more experience, my latest(Yellow) are quite a lot neater than the Red.
Im using a 46 RG mold so just about 47-48 with the wrapper


----------



## WABOOM

These just aren't for me. The flavors are good but there is no "wow factor" to justify the price. Very low smoke output pisses me off too. All the smoke trails off the foot!


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Oh early (well not too early) roll lol, need a bit more experience, my latest(Yellow) are quite a lot neater than the Red.
> Im using a 46 RG mold so just about 47-48 with the wrapper


Like I said, not criticizing, they are great. I still have that giant one to try next. I appreciate the opportunity to try them. I'm most likely going to start rolling my own sooner than later.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> These just aren't for me. The flavors are good but there is no "wow factor" to justify the price. Very low smoke output pisses me off too. All the smoke trails off the foot!


I have a couple 9's left from last winter, and I'm hesitant to smoke them after all the talk about them not being what they used to be. In reality, I can grab a handful of Casta, BLTC, AJF, CH, etc. and know exactly what I'm getting and still pay $5/stick or more less than any Liga.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Dessert while waiting for my daughters dance class.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cro-Magnon Mode 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jas Sum Kral 
Red Knight
















Very tasty boutique. Cream and spices all day. Great construction, closed foot, pigtail cap, no burn issues. 
I couldn't read the label with my 2.0 cheaters, needed to add on the 10x loops. 
Thanks whoever dropped this on me. Stand up and take a bow. 
@WABOOM may have mentioned them in the past. I see myself buying their CRNA Robusto in the future.


----------



## cammons

Liga Privada L40










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Lord BlackBurn Gold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> These just aren't for me. The flavors are good but there is no "wow factor" to justify the price. Very low smoke output pisses me off too. All the smoke trails off the foot!


I need to take those off your hands, I don't want you to suffer anymore! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Calaveras to start the evening off! Trying to forget about all the moving I still need to do...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Joya Black that @AZ330FZL was kind enough to send me


----------



## GOT14U

Krueger since it's October!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

About a months rest on this guy. Decided to give it a whirl









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> I like to hear that....I have three colors napping. How long of a nap?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


When new I like them about a year old to see the florals pop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

BillH said:


> If your taste is anything like mine you'll really like the black label.. it's a maduro I believe. tasty. First maduro I smoked actually.


I have had the black label and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> Red Knight
> 
> View attachment 161962
> 
> 
> View attachment 161970
> 
> 
> Very tasty boutique. Cream and spices all day. Great construction, closed foot, pigtail cap, no burn issues.
> 
> I couldn't read the label with my 2.0 cheaters, needed to add on the 10x loops.
> 
> Thanks whoever dropped this on me. Stand up and take a bow.
> 
> @WABOOM may have mentioned them in the past. I see myself buying their CRNA Robusto in the future.


Gloves are still killer my me...what is it, 40 degrees? I'm still melting in the AZ lows of 68 this morning. Far cry from Wyoming! Wish it was 20 degrees right now. Rock on trooper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I tell you guys what, this Krueger from last year is really good! I may be 3 drinks in, but this is a stick I don’t want to end...grab them if you can. I hope the Michaels are this good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 Tatuaje Noella. Dropped the damn thing taking it out of my cigar holder. Luckily it's still holding up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

F&R 10th Anniversary Figurado and Ben Rines Cask Strength 20

Never have luck with the tapered tip figurados. Burn is all funky, hopefully it straightens itself out.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> I tell you guys what, this Krueger from last year is really good! I may be 3 drinks in, but this is a stick I don't want to end...grab them if you can. I hope the Michaels are this good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great cigar, the drinks can only help!


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> It's a great cigar, the drinks can only help!


As last night as got a second on my thoughts it must be true...I always wonder when I'm drinking if the sticks are that damn good...lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

EPIC! Enough said! Definitely grabbing another box of these.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2010 Tatuaje Regio. Purchased this box for my wedding in 2011.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

The Leaf









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

WABOOM said:


> These just aren't for me. The flavors are good but there is no "wow factor" to justify the price. Very low smoke output pisses me off too. All the smoke trails off the foot!


I have yet to try a liga after listening to everyone here. They are pricey as heck for me at the B&M. Just can't seem to justify the $20 plus for something that isn't spoken that well of now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

jc389 said:


> I have yet to try a liga after listening to everyone here. They are pricey as heck for me at the B&M. Just can't seem to justify the $20 plus for something that isn't spoken that well of now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Where do you live that they are $20? Gotta be Canada?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

jc389 said:


> The Leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I've had 1 and it was a guuud smoke for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

GOT14U said:


> Where do you live that they are $20? Gotta be Canada?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colorado. All day long $20. Crazy tax here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Talk with @jc389 earlier made me want to smoke this while watching Mind Hunters, which @Alrightdriver turned me onto.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> Talk with @jc389 earlier made me want to smoke this while watching Mind Hunters, which @Alrightdriver turned me onto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just finished the season a Couple days ago... I can't wait for season 2.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

jc389 said:


> Colorado. All day long $20. Crazy tax here
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You can get the DC's on cigar page for $10 a piece with no shipping during scorchers.


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Just finished the season a Couple days ago... I can't wait for season 2.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm on ep 8 or 9 right now. When the guy starts pausing the tape while getting wild with the questions. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I'm on ep 8 or 9 right now. When the guy starts pausing the tape while getting wild with the questions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The looks his partner gives him are priceless.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Westside Threat said:


> You can get the DC's on cigar page for $10 a piece with no shipping during scorchers.


Oh I know. And I have been tempted. But they get such mediocre reviews here compared to Norteno's and Tat's that I just keep passing them up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

GOT14U said:


> I've had 1 and it was a guuud smoke for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is good. Although I chose to have a glass of angels envy whisky with it which was the wrong choice as it's kind of covering up the flavors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CdG maduro. This last bundle from June is finally ready to smoke. They are usually pretty fresh and wet when I get them. More time they're even better.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Cuatro Cinco and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm not missing another day! Courtesy of brother @Thig....with BRCC....TGIF!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

I was concerned about time though the weather is perfect. A fantastic little smoke.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Anejo yo


----------



## mambo5

Anejo.... Fire-Cured


----------



## churchpunk

Forgot to post yesterday so here's yesterdays and I will probably smoke something later today, once I get through these episodes of Rick and Morty. Haha I have some work to do today, but that probably will be put off as long as I can.


----------



## Fusion

101


----------



## Rondo

Last Tsar 
Thanks Nick


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana and a cup of Kona


----------



## MrCrowley39

Puffing on this AFSS, matched it with a seasonal craftbeer.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

AB Lost Art









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

At home today while the trees get trimmed. 

CLE Prieto


----------



## Mike2147

Drive home smoke... been low-key for a bit due to that life thing. Thanks for all who reached out.
















Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mike2147 said:


> Drive home smoke... been low-key for a bit due to that life thing. Thanks for all who reached out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back @Mike2147..:vs_cool:


----------



## disco_potato

Hard acts to follow up there. 

This is my 1st Genesis Project. It's a well liked budget stick among the communities I visit but I just can't get into it. It's not bad by any means, but all I really got from it is a very prominent tobacco flavor throughout. What flavors should I be looking for when I light up the next one?









Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just started with this









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Hey! Nice choice of beer. Try Tyskie if you haven't already.


----------



## quesquared

Brewin beer n smoking gars, sums up my day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

csk415 said:


> I have had the black label and enjoyed it as well.


Huzzah!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Hey! Nice choice of beer. Try Tyskie if you haven't already.


Supporting local Polish stores . Too bad Polish craft isn't available.


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> 
> Red Knight
> 
> View attachment 161962
> 
> 
> View attachment 161970
> 
> 
> Very tasty boutique. Cream and spices all day. Great construction, closed foot, pigtail cap, no burn issues.
> 
> I couldn't read the label with my 2.0 cheaters, needed to add on the 10x loops.
> 
> Thanks whoever dropped this on me. Stand up and take a bow.
> 
> @WABOOM may have mentioned them in the past. I see myself buying their CRNA Robusto in the future.


The Red knights are good. Was bombed one and really enjoyed it. I bet that Lancero was great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Hard acts to follow up there.
> 
> This is my 1st Genesis Project. It's a well liked budget stick among the communities I visit but I just can't get into it. It's not bad by any means, but all I really got from it is a very prominent tobacco flavor throughout. What flavors should I be looking for when I light up the next one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


Chocolate and dark bread.....at least that's what I typically get..Love that stick! The Habano version also. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Supporting local Polish stores . Too bad Polish craft isn't available.


If it ever comes to it, I think I know what I'm sending your way.



Hickorynut said:


> Chocolate and* dark bread*.....at least that's what I typically get..Love that stick! The Habano version also. ..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's what that was! A couple times I got this pleasant whiff of something I just couldn't put my finger on.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Havana and a cup of Kona
> View attachment 162194


Nice! Been awhile since I've seen an old school Camacho. Man I miss them.


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Joya Black that @AZ330FZL was kind enough to send me


I really like those. Was that a Nocturno? Been waiting to snipe a box. Have you had any other sizes to compare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Not sure what possessed me to bid on two of these on the devil site but it's a Bugatti so you know it has to be good.. decent amount of yellowing on the cello even though I snipped both ends






off like I'm in the habit of doing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

disco_potato said:


> Hard acts to follow up there.
> 
> This is my 1st Genesis Project. It's a well liked budget stick among the communities I visit but I just can't get into it. It's not bad by any means, but all I really got from it is a very prominent tobacco flavor throughout. What flavors should I be looking for when I light up the next one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


I smoke quite a few of these, always the robusto and mostly the Habano, I won't touch one that hasn't been resting for at least a year and preferably two, I get some nice coffee notes and a creamy baking spice and leather.


----------



## mpomario

These have really come along since May. Nice Maduro on this very cool evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BillH said:


> Not sure what possessed me to bid on two of these on the devil site but it's a Bugatti so you know it has to be good.. decent amount of yellowing on the cello even though I snipped both ends
> View attachment 162282
> off like I'm in the habit of doing.
> 
> View attachment 162290


I've seen those, and I think one was in the Sub10 pass. Well need a report on that whiskey bill!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Hickorynut said:


> I've seen those, and I think one was in the Sub10 pass. Well need a report on that whiskey bill!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Medium to medium/full.. just a tobacco tube with a decent pepper kick and heavy nicotine.. just as I thought "you can't not the construction" it coned pretty bad and had a hard time staying lit passed the halfway point.. I don't like knocking underdog cigars so this one wasn't bad.. not great either.. rested in my humidor for 3 months for what that's worth.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> Jas Sum Kral
> Red Knight
> 
> View attachment 161962
> 
> 
> View attachment 161970
> 
> Very tasty boutique. Cream and spices all day. Great construction, closed foot, pigtail cap, no burn issues.
> I couldn't read the label with my 2.0 cheaters, needed to add on the 10x loops.
> Thanks whoever dropped this on me. Stand up and take a bow.
> @WABOOM may have mentioned them in the past. I see myself buying their CRNA Robusto in the future.


Hat Tip


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Champagne InHand

San Lotano Oval Habano pyramid.

This is one long pyramid but it's calmed down a bit since I bought this box. Nice and spicy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Gummy Jones

Work of art


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Digg'n these


----------



## Westside Threat

A. Flores Serie Privada Capa Maduro 54 & Founders Porter. I was not confident going into it the dryness of the porter would pair well, not enough sweetness. Boy was I wrong.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada Keg tonight


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Digg'n these


I'll second that!! Those are some great smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Papas Fritas earlier courtesy of @ebnash. Always a good little smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> I really like those. Was that a Nocturno? Been waiting to snipe a box. Have you had any other sizes to compare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a Nocturno - good eye. My first one of these so no others to compare but a pretty good smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

Relaxing time























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

SoCal Gunner said:


> Digg'n these


They are awesome. I had the pleasure of smoking one with 3-4 years of rest courtesy of Nathan some time back. It was a seriously smooth chocolate bomb with zero bite.


----------



## pwaggs

Gummy Jones said:


> Anejo yo


Love that stick. I make sure I have these in my humi at all times.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Second Aging Room exprience. Chestnut and pepper opening up to be a bit more meaty eith some... nutmeg? I'm a fan.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano 1916 with a cup of Sumatra this chilly morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

Guerrilla Warfare to start things off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I do like these now and again


----------



## Rondo

EZ Rookie Card








Butterscotch, creamy milk chocolate, bourbon and much more. The best non Maduro I can remember smoking. 
Shame that one of their "oldest and best blends", had only 505 rolled and they won't rerelease?
That's how boutiques stay special.
Way it goes.


----------



## Olecharlie

NEW WORLD A J Fernandez Esteli, Nicaragua


----------



## PTAaron

Was outside raking leaves... seemed like a good time for a cigar...









First time trying this one... really enjoyed it. I want to say it was "creamy" tasting at first. Got really spicy for a bit then mellowed back out. 
I'm awful at naming the flavors I taste, but this was one of the first where I really noticed the changes as I smoked it.

Anyway - I'd do this one again


----------



## czartann

Pre Halloween smoke. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff 30 yr Vintage and a cup of Kona


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro while I ice my torn shoulder. Tapatalk photo upload failed. Not surprised.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yeah, very good. Better than the gold. More? Yes. Hoyo/AJF Silver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Greycliff 30 yr Vintage and a cup of Kona
> 
> View attachment 162530


How was that 30 yr old wrapper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> How was that 30 yr old wrapper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smooth as silk, when you can find a good deal on em the're a nice smoke! Not so much at retail!


----------



## p2min01

Genesis The Project with Starbucks House Blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Meh. Not nearly good enough for what it costs.


----------



## mpomario

Nirvana. Corona Gorda. Gooda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Melanio Maduro Robusto & Oscar Blues Death By Coconut. This cigar has been with me for 6 weeks but it needs a much longer rest. Seems like cigars from CP are young opposed to the auction sites.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

House blend torpedo








Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

RatZilla & Halloween Decorations


----------



## csk415

Got this stick a year ago for 1 reason. To smoke today on our 23rd wedding anniversary. Hope everyone's day has been as good as mine.


----------



## Westside Threat

Liga Privada 9 DC & Glen Livet 18. Overall this is a good box as long as you don't clip the cap too much, as it can wind tunnel. Flavors are great and the burn is impeccable. Incredibly fast burning though



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Got this stick a year ago for 1 reason. To smoke today on our 23rd wedding anniversary. Hope everyone's day has been as good as mine.


Congrats Brother....I always say anyone can get married, but Anniversaries are to be celebrated!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> RatZilla & Halloween Decorations


That Must Be The Coolest Place In Banning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> That Must Be The Coolest Place In Banning!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Believe it or not that's probably not even 10% of the Halloween stuff I have. And it's certainly far from the scariest. I typically set up an entire haunted house with a maze , electronics and pneumatic props Etc. But with Halloween on a Tuesday and a full workload it's just not going to happen this year.


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> Congrats Brother....I always say anyone can get narried, but Anniversaries are to be celebrated!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Very true my friend.


----------



## GOT14U

long day...I was able to grab a Wise Man Before this one. Halfway through I had to hang a door for my brother in law...finished it up and then grabbed a L40 to finish the World Series to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My daughter's birthday today so it seemed fitting to smoke a cigar she gave me - My Father Le Bijou Limited Edition 2016. Tonight a Le Careme robusto


----------



## msmith1986

Tonight's movie smoke is courtesy of @quesquared. Good and strong. Thanks brother.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Finishingnof a long day...I was able to grab a Wise Man before this one. Halfway through I had to hang a door for my brother in law...finished it up and then grabbed a L40 to finish the World Series to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, you know the way to my heart. I'll pm you my address, lol


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Brother, you know the way to my heart. I'll pm you my address, lol


Send it!

Had me one more tonight. These seem to be getting better with some age! It's smokin season in AZ! Gotta love this weather!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Guatemala Antigua for Sunday jumpstart,


----------



## Fusion

LGC Black Churchill


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Going with the Blind Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Wasn't half bad in my opinion. Burn was wonky but I enjoyed the flavors!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Alison with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

Rnds 1,2. The Anaconda was very good. AB Presenado.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Aquitaine knuckle dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Diesel "brown" courtesy of @LeatherNeck! In the glass is some bourbon I picked up at a local distillery in Durham, NC


----------



## quesquared

Yesterday and today
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

Noellas


----------



## Regiampiero

Debonair and zacapa

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

AJ FERNANDEZ New World connecticut

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double robusto.


----------



## nboles1215

Y'all are smoking some good stuff today! I didn't get the chance today as we were on the road most of the day. Already looking forward to my yoga tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Caldwell Anastasia


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

This was a pleasant surprise. I admit after several experiences with this brand my hopes we're not high. But I enjoyed this quite a bit.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto. Great smoke!!!


----------



## csk415

So far it's just ok. Think their sun grown wrappers would benefit from mucho rest.


----------



## gtechva

Joya de Nicaragua Rosalones 448 Consul


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild,


----------



## Wildone

Tat Drac & Saz on this Ghoulish October night...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wildone said:


> Tat Drac & Saz on this Ghoulish October night...


Damn - where'd you find the Drac? It's one Monster that I haven't had that many say are good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cigarsinmypipe said:


> This was a pleasant surprise. I admit after several experiences with this brand my hopes we're not high. But I enjoyed this quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Agreed - wish I had grabbed a few more a while back.


----------



## WNYTony

CAO Cameroon for the early games and EP Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro (thank you @jayzon for this great cigar) for tonight's game


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

SoCal Gunner said:


> Agreed - wish I had grabbed a few more a while back.


Yeah, I'm going to pickup a few more tomorrow. My local shop guy convinced me to try it and I told him to save me a couple in case I liked them lol.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

WNYTony said:


> CAO Cameroon for the early games and EP Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro (thank you @jayzon for this great cigar) for tonight's game


I really like that Carrillo. It's yummy.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn - where'd you find the Drac? It's one Monster that I haven't had that many say are good.


Still smoking good with 8 on them, grabbed when released. Only have 5 left...


----------



## cammons

The Tabernacle Toro










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Casta Chucho toro while watching Lone Survivor. Always great.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Joya Black and Guatemalan Antigua


----------



## disco_potato

Left this one out last night to smoke it this morning. The full ligero scared me a bit so lighting it up just now. Not as strong as I expected in the flavor department with some pepper on the retro. The strength though. About an inch in and I'm starting to get dizzy.

I'm sure there's a sex joke in there somewhere.










Pepper picked up in the 2nd third. Leather is more prominent and strength seems to have mellowed out.
Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Left this one out last night to smoke it this morning. The full ligero scared me a bit so lighting it up just now. Not as strong as I expected in the flavor department with some pepper on the retro. The strength though. About an inch in and I'm starting to get dizzy.
> 
> I'm sure there's a sex joke in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper picked up in the 2nd third. Leather is more prominent and strength seems to have mellowed out.
> Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


It seems all in the Cain line are pretty good in strength, but some are a bit one dimensional for me. The 550 maduro works good for me while driving in traffic. Pretty cheap around here at B&Ms whenever I need a few more.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Custom roll from a brother in NC with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## gunnersguru

todays start was a cohiba red dot puro Dominican 4.5 x 42 . it was tight so I used the modus tool on it twice ,it was a slow burning stick with good flavor .


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Original Belicoso


----------



## Kidvegas

An old favorite 5 Vegas AAA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> An old favorite 5 Vegas AAA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly good.......and consistently so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> It seems all in the Cain line are pretty good in strength, but some are a bit one dimensional for me. The 550 maduro works good for me while driving in traffic. Pretty cheap around here at B&Ms whenever I need a few more.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think this one was from a box I bought back in july. They came out to ~$2.50 a stick, IIRC. I know I've got one with a couple years on it, somewhere as well. Should make for a nice comparison.


----------



## Maxh92

Alec Bradley Black Market Esteli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a Roma Atlat cromag and a Q today! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks to @WNYTony. Starting off really good. Liking the pepper on the retro.


----------



## GOT14U

Very sad day....I had to Ash the cromag....over humidity. On a side not I got to light this biatch up! Yum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Mi Querida


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Thanks to @WNYTony. Starting off really good. Liking the pepper on the retro.


I luv that stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Good book for the end of the night with a good stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

DPG Blue courtesy of @mrolland5500. Always a good smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Frank Cazadore. Now I know why this size is Pete Johnson's favorite. I think I might have found my favorite vitola too with the monster series :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'Atelier with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## disco_potato

I remember ordering this after seeing a good review. It's supposed to have more flavors than Baskin Robbins. Starts off with lots of pepper that soon mellows out and I get a bit of sweetness and roasted coffee beans(maybe?). Just as it started to warm up in the last third, a big blast of sweetness.










Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> I remember ordering this after seeing a good review. It's supposed to have more flavors than Baskin Robbins. Starts off with lots of pepper that soon mellows out and I get a bit of sweetness and roasted coffee beans(maybe?). Just as it started to warm up in the last third, a big blast of sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


Love this stick.....and it is affordable!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Happy Tat Halloween Tuesday folks.. 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

czartann said:


> Happy Tat Halloween Tuesday folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice! I too plan on lighting one up tonight.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Nice! I too plan on lighting one up tonight.


Had one on my drive in this morning, reminds me of the Jackal. Wonder how they will taste in a few months.


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> Love this stick.....and it is affordable!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


All my posts here are budget sticks, for now. I've got a small tupper filled with "nicer" aged cigars that I feel would be wasted with the current state of my palette. Though I was planning on lighting up a year old Romeo 505 since the sun is out and wind has calmed down.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Todays smoke


----------



## disco_potato

Pepper at the start. Leather and a dark sweetness throughout. A nice smoke while taking a long break from yard work.









Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. This is the only one I have from a "Top 25" sampler from last year. I can only find a small handful left online. If anyone has any of these that they would like to part with or know of where I can find more, please PM me. This is one fantastic cigar and I want more! @UBC03, do you have any?:vs_laugh:
What can I say, my ankle is killing me....sorry!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. This is the only one I have from a "Top 25" sampler from last year. I can only find a small handful left online. If anyone has any of these that they would like to part with or know of where I can find more, please PM me. This is one fantastic cigar and I want more! @UBC03, do you have any?:vs_laugh:
> What can I say, my ankle is killing me....sorry!


Oooooh! Halloween Scary Foot!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

yamirstogies239 said:


> AJ FERNANDEZ New World connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd you like that? I almost almost pulled the trigger on some at CP. I really like the New World.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> So far it's just ok. Think their sun grown wrappers would benefit from mucho rest.


I leave those down at least 3 months. They are fresh rolls for the most part. They are even better after 6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. This is the only one I have from a "Top 25" sampler from last year. I can only find a small handful left online. If anyone has any of these that they would like to part with or know of where I can find more, please PM me. This is one fantastic cigar and I want more! @UBC03, do you have any?:vs_laugh:
> 
> What can I say, my ankle is killing me....sorry!


They sell them all the time on Thompson auctions. Cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> They sell them all the time on Thompson auctions. Cheap too.


You had me until "Thompson". Thanks, but no thanks. Really though, I do appreciate the input.:wink2:


----------



## mpomario

Cherry . Pretty good ROTT even though it is raining.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Face & green Tea to start this All Hallows' Eve...


----------



## czartann

New Wave









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

LeatherNeck said:


> Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. This is the only one I have from a "Top 25" sampler from last year. I can only find a small handful left online. If anyone has any of these that they would like to part with or know of where I can find more, please PM me. This is one fantastic cigar and I want more! @UBC03, do you have any?:vs_laugh:
> What can I say, my ankle is killing me....sorry!


I get them from our local B&M which is Lite-Em Smoke at Howell, NJ.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 monster,


----------



## Maxh92

I don't know much about this one - I got it out of a sale bin a while back. Really enjoying it, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Annual tradition - Tat Monster on Halloween/B-day.

Happy Haunting All!


----------



## LeatherNeck

czartann said:


> I get them from our local B&M which is Lite-Em Smoke at Howell, NJ.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks buuuuuttt, this helps me how?:ask:
I live in Georgia.....:mmph:


----------



## Fusion

FDLA while waiting for the Halloweeners to start coming around


----------



## csk415

Always a good smoke. Usually grab these at the B&M. Time to go back.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking an Illusione Ultra Op.9. A wonderful cigar. Bigger than I usually like these days I save them for special occasions as they are so tasty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Again, another new one to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Halloween !


----------



## msmith1986

SLR maduro on the way home, and now relaxing here with a Perdomo Squared Churchill compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks Mark, it was pretty good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Always a good smoke. Usually grab these at the B&M. Time to go back.


Beautiful looking cigar! From the online description that I just read, I need to grab a 5er to try. Thanks Chris for adding another stick to my long and ever growing list of "must tries".:wink2:

Edit- What vitola do you usually grab?


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> Aging Room Small Batch M356ii. This is the only one I have from a "Top 25" sampler from last year. I can only find a small handful left online. If anyone has any of these that they would like to part with or know of where I can find more, please PM me. This is one fantastic cigar and I want more! @UBC03, do you have any?:vs_laugh:
> What can I say, my ankle is killing me....sorry!


Cigarplace looks to have boxes available in 3 different sizes. And at a good price, too.

Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination with Sumatra today,


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy November! A Corto and Peets MD.i love it when a day starts right. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...thanks brother...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Really good


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Happy November! A Corto and Peets MD.i love it when a day starts right. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## churchpunk

I try to avoid smoking indoors, but it's just getting too darn cold outside


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Happy November! A Corto and Peets MD.i love it when a day starts right. Courtesy of @*JtAv8tor*. ...thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> Really good


Seems like a perfect way to start the day and month. Great cigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Happy November! A Corto and Peets MD.i love it when a day starts right. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> Really good


Corto is a very nice cigar. It takes a lot longer to finish than it's size indicates. I really like Warped. I would put them right up there with Illusione and RoMa Craft as consistently great Nica based or puro cigars. Warped and Illusione are pricy but if you Scout around and get them on sale, they age wonderfully.

With these 3 Marques along with Viaje and and a few others, I rarely look at Padron.

While the Padron 1964 Annie Torp will always remain as one of my favorite and memorable smokes, the variety and quality along with price, lets me leave the Padron to others these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

101 Ltd


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had a Punch Signature Robusto a couple nights ago. It was okay, but I had a hard time keeping the burn even and lit. It sat in my tupperdore over a year, so it may have been too humidified, perhaps.


----------



## Hickorynut

Such a nice day calls for another Seegar....not a warped...but half the price, and tasty in its own way..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Update: I had some hopes for this. Started out with some pepper and bitter chocolate. ...then the sunzabitch tunneled like a Kentucky coal miner and I tossed it...


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro around town. Gloomy and overcast here with light drizzle here and there. 
10 tries to upload a picture finally worked. Tapatalk is getting really unreliable the last month or two.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Today I had the pleasure of enjoy an Alma by Nicholas J.

All in all it was a very decent smile in my opinion. There were some wrapper issues that you can see pictured but over all the cigarettes smoke good. I didn't have to touch it up and the burn stayed true even in the windy environment.

This was a mild cigar and had tons of flavor. I cpuldnt pick out any specific flavors because of my pallet being so new, however it was very tasty and you could tell that they sure very good tobacco products to make these cigars.

I'm definitely looking into purchasing a box of these.

I will also be sending some out to other more experienced cigar enthusiast by the end of the week so that they can give a more proper review.





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio with a cup of Kona,


----------



## czartann

The Banker 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Alec Bradley Lost Art Prensado


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Tempus from our good friend @WNYTony. According to the cello, it's well rested. Not my usual vitola (<), but a very welcomed change. Thanks Tony for your generosity!


----------



## LeatherNeck

HaydenBradbury said:


> Alec Bradley Lost Art Prensado


Very nice new IPCPR '17 release! Do tell.....:vs_OMG:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From around a year ago. With Ugandan espresso.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> From around a year ago. With Ugandan espresso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Off topic, but you know; I still haven't gotten my cutter from them! I really needed it a few weeks ago too.
I signed up around May. Think it's in the mail?:vs_laugh:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Off topic, but you know; I still haven't gotten my cutter from them! I really needed it a few weeks ago too.
> I signed up around May. Think it's in the mail?:vs_laugh:


I've waited a long time, kinda forgot about it and then it showed up! I like it,for a freebie it's great.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've waited a long time, kinda forgot about it and then it showed up! I like it,for a freebie it's great.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yea, kinda needed one for that 6x80 Olgre. Can you say Amazonian jungle with a pearing knife....:wacko:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited Habano









Muy Bueno 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Inspired by @Kidvegas








Got out the sunflower heater. Its getting cold


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Inspired by @Kidvegas


Looking good brother! Just took mine down to the nub! ENJOY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was very tasty as I remember it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Cutting the bullshit today with a Cleaver!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Cutting the bullshit today with a Cleaver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely looks tasty!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Camacho barrel aged. Pretty good cigar. Not very complex, but very smooth


----------



## msmith1986

My hump day smoke in the homeward direction. Now I'm craving one of those little Last Call maduros. Mmmmmm. Both in my top 20 most addictive cigars.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Definitely looks tasty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


One of my favorite EZs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> One of my favorite EZs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed that one. Hopefully they will bring it back.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> I missed that one. Hopefully they will bring it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I hope cuz I only got 5. I will get a box next time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> My hump day smoke in the homeward direction. Now I'm craving one of those little Last Call maduros. Mmmmmm. Both in my top 20 most addictive cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those and the last calls are great. I need to stock up on some for a quick smoke on the cold nights coming.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got my Freddy watching the World Series with me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> I hope cuz I only got 5. I will get a box next time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I learned the hard way also to get at least 10, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Cutting the bullshit today with a Cleaver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reminds me anyone heard from @mrolland5500 yet?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Yeah, I learned the hard way also to get at least 10, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ya they kill me....I hate buying boxes without trying them first. But their boxes sell out in 30 min...I guess I need to just say screw it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> That reminds me anyone heard from @mrolland5500 yet?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've been thinking the same thing...he must be busy these days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Corto for Warped Wednesday


----------



## GOT14U

Next up! This game is lasting longer then I was thinkin!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Well this is pretty tasty!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 163466


Great cigar, and great gloves!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

GOT14U said:


> Great cigar, and great gloves!


Would you like a pair?
Of the gloves, that is.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> View attachment 163466


Nice bike. Gloves are sweet. Hope I never need a pair.

My smoke for tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Would you like a pair?
> 
> Of the gloves, that is.


Lol...I got some. Always used them for pheasant season in WY...not a lot of use for them here in southern AZ tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tuscarora Palma maduro while catching up on this season of Blacklist. The first pic won't upload because awesome tapatalk, but it started as a 6x46.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

My first Tatuaje, courtesy of the esteemed @WNYTony. Thank you, my friend.
The cayenne pepper in the first two thirds actually paired well with a surprisingly tasty, for the very low price, Cocobon Red Blend.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> That reminds me anyone heard from @mrolland5500 yet?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've been wondering the same.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP Vintage 1990 and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> RP Vintage 1990 and Sumatra,
> View attachment 163474


Late start? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> RP Vintage 1990 and Sumatra,


What's the age on it?


----------



## czartann

Monte AJ time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LGC Black today


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> I've been wondering the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


likewise


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Taking advantage of the warm weather. Mid day smoke while I get the garage ready for winter smoking. Wife wants to find a leather love seat and better heater for it. Thats worth a Dilly Dilly ( if you seen the bud commercials you'd get it).


----------



## churchpunk

For the first time, I'm starting to notice the dent in my collection. Guess it's time to start keeping my eyes peeled for contests and such. Today I'm smoking La Luchador


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V with a cup of Kona,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What's the age on it?


22 Months,


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin a new stick called The T
At the lounge with Matt Booth from room 101. Not to bad!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Smokin a new stick called The T
> At the lounge with Matt Booth from room 101. Not to bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get this stick guys! They have a event special right now on Fine Ash Cigars...or find it some where...only gonna get better with some age!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Its RITMO time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Warped Flor Del Valle. I actually smoked this yesterday for Weds. but never got around to posting it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

A well rested nub Cameroon (Cammies are some of my favs). Boy, this sucker is just what the Dr ordered (and I don't care much for this vitola. :dunno. This was gifted to me and has got me thinking about opening my mind to other vitolas outside my "comfort level". One ash drop and I nubbed it within a half inch. Great stick to end a full day of training new associates.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ruination


----------



## Alrightdriver

Forgot to take a pic, but I'm all but done with an ajf last call maduro. I love these smokes. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Forgot to take a pic, but I'm all but done with an ajf last call maduro. I love these smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I had the short 3.5" LC-M at lunch. Smoked it while setting 6x12 I-beams, so no pic.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RyJ Reserva real corona on the way home. My borrowed crane operator from my buddy's company gave me this today. No wonder he didn't smoke it himself.......










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Taking advantage of the warm weather. Mid day smoke while I get the garage ready for winter smoking. Wife wants to find a leather love seat and better heater for it. Thats worth a Dilly Dilly ( if you seen the bud commercials you'd get it).


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dilly+dilly&amp=true

Look at #3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry UC SG. Pretty good for ROTT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione 88 Maduro, robusto


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a Micheals earlier...no pic and then another The T cuz they are so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley

At NYC’s smoke friendly Paley Park:


----------



## WNYTony

Mule Kick courtesy of @GOT14U tonight. Hoping Buffalo gets it together in the second half and gives the Jets a big Mule Kick ! Thanks Jerod


----------



## Mister Stogie

Having a Camacho Criollo after dinner with my furry companion and listening to music from my era. By the way, this stogie is a big "meh" for me. The only way to find out what you like is to try different sticks, right?

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Tatiana Mocha for a warm night in Ohio.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Mule Kick courtesy of @GOT14U tonight. Hoping Buffalo gets it together in the second half and gives the Jets a big Mule Kick ! Thanks Jerod


Glad to help out the cause bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Original with about 3 years rest, I kinda forgot how solid a smoke these are,


----------



## msmith1986

Mister Stogie said:


> Having a Camacho Criollo after dinner with my furry companion and listening to music from my era. By the way, this stogie is a big "meh" for me. The only way to find out what you like is to try different sticks, right?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


I like the corojo better than criollo. But my favorites are triple maduro, power band, blackout, and corojo maduro, in that order.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> JDN Original with about 3 years rest, I kinda forgot how solid a smoke these are,
> View attachment 163610


All JdN sticks are good IMO. I've never had a bad one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Glad to help out the cause bud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah well the cause looks to be lost, but the stogie is excellent !


----------



## TheDesire

My last smoke was a special first-time smoke and expected to be the last prior to joining the fatherhood crew. This one is a first-time smoke since I have been back from the hospital and in celebration of a healthy baby girl. 

My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## Westside Threat

Headley Grange & Dailuaine 14 Year Cask Strength. Both are solid.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

TheDesire said:


> My last smoke was a special first-time smoke and expected to be the last prior to joining the fatherhood crew. This one is a first-time smoke since I have been back from the hospital and in celebration of a healthy baby girl.
> 
> My Father Le Bijou 1922.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire

Alrightdriver said:


> TheDesire said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last smoke was a special first-time smoke and expected to be the last prior to joining the fatherhood crew. This one is a first-time smoke since I have been back from the hospital and in celebration of a healthy baby girl.
> 
> My Father Le Bijou 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ibrewmination

Another result of the noobie trade with @WNYTony. The cigar opened up in a somewhat chocolatey delight. So far, pretty tasty.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo La Fortaleza and a cup of Sumatra


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I checked those out after you posted the link to them. Not really sure what their story is, but they have great reviews. What do you think?


----------



## czartann

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You've got it already. 
How was it?
I am still waiting for my order to come.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Semper Noctem said:


> I checked those out after you posted the link to them. Not really sure what their story is, but they have great reviews. What do you think?












Haven't been let down by any of their cigars yet. Was concerned that this one would be a pepper bomb given the description but it was pleasantly just a hint of pepper.

Very good I would not pass up any of their limited batches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

czartann said:


> You've got it already.
> How was it?
> I am still waiting for my order to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wishing I hade more than the 5 pack already lol.

My secret is a also subscribe the wife's email to the newsletter  this was part of my birthday gifts from her 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Royal Challenge...
Not sure why this taste like paperbag.. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

JtAv8tor said:


> Wishing I hade more than the 5 pack already lol.
> 
> My secret is a also subscribe the wife's email to the newsletter  this was part of my birthday gifts from her
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They will run out pretty quickly. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

czartann said:


> They will run out pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh they were sold out that night of the release.


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Alec Bradley Prensado (from last night)


----------



## HaydenBradbury

LeatherNeck said:


> Very nice new IPCPR '17 release! Do tell.....:vs_OMG:


I love the Lost Art, very comparable to the original Prensado, it was honestly hard for me to pinpoint a difference in the two. Very similar, both extremely good sticks.


----------



## czartann

HaydenBradbury said:


> I love the Lost Art, very comparable to the original Prensado, it was honestly hard for me to pinpoint a difference in the two. Very similar, both extremely good sticks.


Some people say the Lost Art is better. But I dont see any difference too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

czartann said:


> Royal Challenge...
> Not sure why this taste like paperbag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i have a guess :wink2:


----------



## disco_potato

czartann said:


> Royal Challenge...
> Not sure why this taste like paperbag..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's what they use for filler, duh.


----------



## Fusion

This on a rainy NorCal morning


----------



## msmith1986

Corona in the car.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

disco_potato said:


> That's what they use for filler, duh.


Lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Happy Friday folks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

1st gar of the week
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

czartann said:


> Royal Challenge...
> Not sure why this taste like paperbag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow, you must have been lucky and got one of the good ones.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

I had the day off today, so I'm going to treat myself to a nice long smoke before dinner. Tonight's selection is an Oliva MB3 Churchill. Have a wonderful evening, my brothers!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

AF DC courtesy of @WABOOM. Happy Fuente Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pardon Family Reserve 6x52 Maduro.


----------



## Westside Threat

Honduran tobacco in general tastes like brown paper bags to me. I can't smoke the stuff straight, only in blends. I've never had the pleasure of smoking that Gurkha (or any to be honest) but I'd bet its the Honduran tobacco in there giving it the brown bag flavor. Even if its only the binder.


----------



## disco_potato

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How was that one? I was told the gold maduros were just plain awful but having other 5Vegas, I'd find that hard to believe.


----------



## Randy956

My own home roll.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> AF DC courtesy of @WABOOM. Happy Fuente Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO SH*T! HAA! Me too.:wink2: Your pic looks better than mine though.:vs_unimpressed:
Double Chateau Natural


----------



## JtAv8tor

disco_potato said:


> How was that one? I was told the gold maduros were just plain awful but having other 5Vegas, I'd find that hard to believe.


It wasn't bad but wouldn't say it was box worthy either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Randy956 said:


> My own home roll.


Love the cutter! I have the same model with the Marine Corps Eagle, Globe, and Anchor. Works like a champ.


----------



## Rondo

H-town


----------



## WABOOM

Ruination, corona


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> H-town
> View attachment 163810


Love the brand/blend but not so sure about the vitola.:wink2: Granted I've never tried one (I respect your personal choice), but I just can't seem to pull the trigger on one. Honestly, I've just never desired to try one. It's just that they are well outside my wheelhouse. 
Anyway, great choice and glad you enjoy them, La Palina is a fantastic smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Ruination, corona


I smoke a lot of coronas. Loved the Ruination belicoso/torpedo, but haven't tried the corona. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro for the ride home. I wish they wouldn't have changed the band colors and added a second ridiculous one.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente rosado









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> I smoke a lot of coronas. Loved the Ruination belicoso/torpedo, but haven't tried the corona. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are good. Lot's of rich flavors. I like the corona more than the robusto. I've not had the torp or beli.


----------



## yamirstogies239

mpomario said:


> How'd you like that? I almost almost pulled the trigger on some at CP. I really like the New World.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really good, smood smoke, awsome draw lots of smoke put out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

KFC








從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk Pro 發送


----------



## WNYTony

Senorial Maduro Lonsdale this fine Friday evening


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Rocky Patel Hamlet Tabaquero!


----------



## Kidvegas

Headley Grange this fine Saturday morning. Enjoy your day fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Don't rightly know what day it is, but it's a new month and I'm outta the bomb shelter. Got this big honking Perla Del Mar, some coffee and a magazine...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Unica Natural with a good 20oz. of Jims Organic Coffee.


----------



## Olecharlie

Flawlessly said:


> KFC
> View attachment 163834
> 
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk Pro 發送


I ordered 3 Muwat Ky Fire cured. Never had one, probably never have another. To me it was like smoking a cow patty, whatever that might taste like. Horrible after taste! Being from Tennessee I figured it would be great,smoked one gave the other away. One person loved it one hated it.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Starting out with a last call. No fish yet.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruination and Sumatra,


----------



## Flawlessly

Olecharlie said:


> I ordered 3 Muwat Ky Fire cured. Never had one, probably never have another. To me it was like smoking a cow patty, whatever that might taste like. Horrible after taste! Being from Tennessee I figured it would be great,smoked one gave the other away. One person loved it one hated it.


That stick was very smoky, just lots of smoke like sitting next to BBQ grill. All I had is tasted like smoke and felt like I'm inside of BBQ grill. It's quite of experience. Not a good smoke but not bad either. I probably wait for a month or two for another one.

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk Pro 發送


----------



## WABOOM

Flawlessly said:


> That stick was very smoky, just lots of smoke like sitting next to BBQ grill. All I had is tasted like smoke and felt like I'm inside of BBQ grill. It's quite of experience. Not a good smoke but not bad either. I probably wait for a month or two for another one.
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk Pro 發送


They are a love/hate thing. For me, there is something extremely satisfying about it. I gotta be in the right mood for it though. I wouldn't want it all the time. I also believe that for fire cured cigars... just save the money and buy DeNobili or Parodi.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> They are a love/hate thing. For me, there is something extremely satisfying about it. I gotta be in the right mood for it though. I wouldn't want it all the time. I also believe that for fire cured cigars... just save the money and buy DeNobili or Parodi.


Denobilis don't make me feel like I just licked the grates in my smoker.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd smoke









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

With a Peet's MD (Keurig style)


----------



## Del Fuego

MF The Judge. A surprisingly great cigar. Probably the best MF I've ever had.


----------



## BigPuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ruination and Sumatra,
> View attachment 163954


Should I add Man O' Wars to my try list?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BigPuffer said:


> Should I add Man O' Wars to my try list?


Anything by AJ Fernandez is worth a try imo, most of em end up on the heavy side of medium into full bodied.


----------



## BigPuffer

OneStrangeOne said:


> Anything by AJ Fernandez is worth a try imo, most of em end up on the heavy side of medium into full bodied.


Thanks! I just got some Ave Maria's in but they seem kind of firm so I'm letting them rest before i light one up.


----------



## George007

Have not posted in a while due to not puffing. This should make up for lost time. Padron 1926 90th


----------



## Flawlessly

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk Pro 發送


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> Thanks! I just got some Ave Maria's in but they seem kind of firm so I'm letting them rest before i light one up.


Ave Marias improve greatly with time. Rott they are not good. The natural and Connie's are better quicker. The Argentum and divinia I had were terrible at first but were really good after 6+ months. YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First Viaje. Honey and Hand Grenades. Very good. Gonna have to try more from them. Courtesy of @Slimhurricane. Thanks for the trade and the body guards. The JSK Red Knight was good enough to get me looking for more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Denobilis don't make me feel like I just licked the grates in my smoker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I actually really like Denobilis, but they need a couple years of rest and segregation. I've only had 2 but they were fun Winter sticks, swapped by another brother here. They might look like a vanilla bean but they make you feel a bit warmer in the snow.

Of course I like some flue cured pipe tobacco too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

MF judge









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another gem from Steve Saka


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session break from woodworking this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Tantrum with some Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Never disappoints

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Nub cafe break























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Torpedo


----------



## csk415

A B&M custom roll gifted from a fine brother. Been one hell of a smoke.


----------



## Cibao Valley

NUB Maduro


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Another gem from Steve Saka


All his are gems ! Steve Saka whore I am!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TLD from D&D (aka Steve Saka) to finish a very productive day! Also had a Genisis on a quick drive this afternoon!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

So much licorice.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Good stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

CH Four Kicks and Peets Brasil Minas to get the day started....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

They say breakfast is the most important meal of the day so I went with this. No calories to worry about either :grin2:


----------



## yamirstogies239

davidoff aniversario and coffee 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Relaxing by the patio.. 
with a Liga 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> They say breakfast is the most important meal of the day so I went with this. No calories to worry about either :grin2:


Great stick and great song!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> Torpedo


Those are so good. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

czartann said:


> Relaxing by the patio..
> with a Liga 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How are those TNT offerings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> They say breakfast is the most important meal of the day so I went with this. No calories to worry about either :grin2:


Great song and album. One of my first concerts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ajf


----------



## WNYTony

Pulled out a Passport waiting for football to start


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity on a slow day for smoking. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ez Last Night, Ohana Pulse this morning.


----------



## GOT14U

Work stick! Yellow Cake and sawdust!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

A warm afternoon in OH with a coffee taste cigar.








Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Coffee breaks









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

First grilling in the winter season. With La Bomba.

















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Funfetti then KFC
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This Tatuaje Fausto is still a little powerhouse after a few years rest >


----------



## Maxh92

Smoking Jacket and some football. Good Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

At 3.5 inches, this Obsidian is a quick smoke with good flavor that I'll definitely be picking up again. Happy Sunday, brethren!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Work stick! Yellow Cake and sawdust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


notes of cedar and OSB.........:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> notes of cedar and OSB.........:vs_laugh:


Lmao....and on the backside a bit of glue came through!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

About to give one of these bad boys a try! It may be my go to smoke next summer!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....and on the backside a bit of glue came through!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See you've got yourself a heavy @ss worm drive.. Last one we had on a job got "accidentally" tossed in the dumpster..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

UBC03 said:


> See you've got yourself a heavy @ss worm drive.. Last one we had on a job got "accidentally" tossed in the dumpster..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My dad loves his worm drive. I hate that thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p2min01

Pairing this one with a very sweet Meucow Cognac.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

GOT14U said:


> About to give one of these bad boys a try! It may be my go to smoke next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find those at?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another mystery stick, with a cup of Costa Rican 







Whatever it is it's dense and heavy!


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Double-W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks for the awesome smoke @JtAv8tor.


----------



## LeatherNeck

First one this weekend and nothing special, just checking if a July purchase is ready. A "kicking around" "yard gar" if you will.
AB American Sungrown. (Sorry, not worthy of a photo session. Lol)


----------



## Kidvegas

MOW Little Devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> MOW Little Devil. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed little, but is it a devil?


----------



## GOT14U

Verdict said:


> Where did you find those at?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Fine Ash Cigar in AZ has them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> It is indeed little, but is it a devil?


It is for sure. To me a much heavier hitter than the other sizes. The strength and flavors are much more condensed and up front.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> It is for sure. To me a much heavier hitter than the other sizes. The strength and flavors are much more condensed and up front.


Nice! Big things DO come in small packages! What was the smoke time?


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice! Big things DO come in small packages! What was the smoke time?


Just passed the band. Probably 25min with another 20 ta go. Just guessing but, It's around 5 1/4 x 42 or 43 rg


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Just passed the band. Probably 25min with another 20 ta go. Just guessing but, It's around 5 1/4 x 42 or 43 rg


Much longer time than I would have guessed on such a little guy. Thanks!


----------



## csk415

Wind messing with my burn a little.


----------



## mambo5

Tat V


----------



## Rondo

'14 Limited Edition


----------



## WNYTony

Watching the game with a Blind Man tonight


----------



## msmith1986

A quick De Nobli to wind down. Exhausted from shooting all day at my friend's farm.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Starting out with a last call. No fish yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You put the clubs away for a rod and reel ? What, no shiny new fishing glove ? oke:



CloakedInSmoke said:


> First grilling in the winter season. With La Bomba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You have winter in Florida Piotr ??? Is that when it only gets into the low 70's ?
Looks pretty tasty


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> MOW Little Devil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That "Little Devil" is pretty stout....at least that's what I remember....I remember it was good!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WNYTony said:


> You have winter in Florida Piotr ??? Is that when it only gets into the low 70's ? Looks pretty tasty


That's correct, and it is when we enjoy the outdoors and temp and RH drops from 90's, it doesn't pour torrential rain every day and we can turn off the AC...sometimes.
Looking for vacation in FL? I recommend winter time!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> A quick De Nobli to wind down. Exhausted from shooting all day at my friend's farm.
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


These are GOOD!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partagas Cifuentes from my first Puff PIF, 







With Sumatra coffee of course!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kickstarting Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> You put the clubs away for a rod and reel ? What, no shiny new fishing glove ? oke:
> 
> You have winter in Florida Piotr ??? Is that when it only gets into the low 70's ?
> Looks pretty tasty


Ha! No glove yet. Buddy invited me out for his last trip of the season. Been trying to lure him on the course with a few beers with no luck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nice little flavor bomb! I'm liking these mini UCs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Serie O Churchill Maduro


----------



## Flawlessly

GOT14U said:


> Nice little flavor bomb! I'm liking these mini UCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that? I like the size.

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Nice little flavor bomb! I'm liking these mini UCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen mini's yet. What is this delicious sorcery?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Triple maduro compliments of @ebnash to catch up on my favorite shows this gloomy Monday. My box of 11/18's is about gone, I might have to get these corona's for the next box. Thanks Erik.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

2006 Camacho Corojo thanks to Nathan @*OneStrangeOne*. Great tasting stick, with some interesting fig/dark cherry flavors mixed in I tend to notice more often on really nicely matured cigars.


----------



## GOT14U

Flawlessly said:


> Where did you get that? I like the size.
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


It's the UC tins. Luv this size and these are good.

I got Mine at Fine Ash Cigars in AZ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

GOT14U said:


> It's the UC tins. Luv this size and these are good.
> 
> I got Mine at Fine Ash Cigars in AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the size also the tin. 

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@huffer33's pic inspired me to dig one out for myself!
Old school Camacho and some med roast Costa Rican,


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Rocky Patel Sun Grown!


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Alec Bradley Mundial!


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> @huffer33's pic inspired me to dig one out for myself!
> 
> Old school Camacho and some med roast Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 164442


Like these bands better than the billboard type they have now.


----------



## czartann

Montecristo Private Batch III
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own after lunch


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho Triple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

EZ Monday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Esteban Carreras 187 from my buddy @WNYTony. A few unavoidable issues, but otherwise smoking great. Thanks brother!


----------



## LeatherNeck

HaydenBradbury said:


> Alec Bradley Mundial!


Is that a newer one (i.e. after 2015)? The last one I had was many years ago an I'm wondering if quality is on par. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Illusione Epernay tonight


----------



## Regiampiero

Trying the pappy tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Long live da king!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a T to keep this evening going. So gooood!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Thanks to @StillPuffin. Trying one of these cherries. Reminds me of an AJF starting out. Different for a JDN offering. Cuatro Cinco Still upload failing on Crapatalk on iPad and iPhone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Black ops with some brown stuff. Not sure they're the best compliment, but oh well.


----------



## Regiampiero

Round two, while watching the lions.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a T to keep this evening going. So gooood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna order a couple of those on the credit card tonight so the wife doesn't find out. I think it's gonna be a "gift" from someone


----------



## ebnash

Mi Querida at the lounge tonight


----------



## GOT14U

A UF to finish tonight off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Puro Authentico,


----------



## WNYTony

El Gueguense robusto tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Genesis The Project with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Because Tuesday needed help. BLTC Morphine and Jaribaccoa fresh ground. This stick from the Sub10pass....thanks brothers...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When the page loaded and only the top half of your picture as showing, I had to check the address bar to make sure I was on the correct website.


----------



## JtAv8tor

disco_potato said:


> When the page loaded and only the top half of your picture as showing, I had to check the address bar to make sure I was on the correct website.












It's safe I promise lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bostoneo

New Fratello Navetta robusto, great stuff


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> It's safe I promise lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Something about uncomfortable medical appliance came to mind......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

The unsheathed pic above looks VERY tasty.....


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always enjoy these


----------



## czartann

ES time 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First of all, thank you sooooo much for changing your avatar. Secondly, what is that stick? Some of you guys are killing me with all these never before seen (by me) sticks. If this is ANOTHER cigar that I have to add to my list of "must try", I'm gonna pull my hair out!:serious:


----------



## bostoneo

LeatherNeck said:


> First of all, thank you sooooo much for changing your avatar. Secondly, what is that stick? Some of you guys are killing me with all these never before seen (by me) sticks. If this is ANOTHER cigar that I have to add to my list of "must try", I'm gonna pull my hair out!:serious:


It is La Palinas new number series. I have no 1 and 2 robusto/Coronas I can hook ya up with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bostoneo said:


> It is La Palinas new number series. I have no 1 and 2 robusto/Coronas I can hook ya up with
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be very kind of you; however, info was my intention. (Who doesn't like a La Palina:wink2

Edit: Now that I know it's La Palina, where might I find them?


----------



## LeatherNeck

RB Genesis Habano while relaxing from a heavy day of inbounding trailers for our inflated Christmas season here at the DC. This one has 7 months on it and is in it's prime. Thanks @OneStrangeOne for influencing my cigar choice tonight (albeit mine is the Habano version).


----------



## Gumby-cr

LeatherNeck said:


> That would be very kind of you; however, info was my intention. (Who doesn't like a La Palina:wink2
> 
> Edit: Now that I know it's La Palina, where might I find them?


SBC has em


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I've seen this thing at my doctor's office. Daaaamn!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old faithful and a cup of Kona


----------



## Regiampiero

Lucky 13 and Columbian roast coffee.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got that all wrong lol, thought it was an Illusion MJ12, oopppss


----------



## Westside Threat

Other probing alien abduction stories this could fit into as well :frown2:


----------



## mambo5

Long day...a little Jefferson's and a classic P


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> RB Genesis Habano while relaxing from a heavy day of inbounding trailers for our inflated Christmas season here at the DC. This one has 7 months on it and is in it's prime. Thanks @OneStrangeOne for influencing my cigar choice tonight (albeit mine is the Habano version).


excellent choice!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Got that all wrong lol, thought it was an Illusion MJ12, oopppss


Rc 223

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje brown label lancero


----------



## ebnash

6-7 yr old Litto Gomez Diez LFD gifted to me by a brother from my local lounge.


----------



## mpomario

A cherry. One of the best I've had. Definitely box worthy. Damn good.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Kick of wasabi in the nose and heavy white pepper in the mouth. The numbness on the tip of my tongue... must be what's called anise?
Certainly not a pepper bomb, though I may have thought so two months ago, but definitely strong presence. 
Not sure there's a whole lot else to carry it through though, IMHO. All the same, hat tip to @WNYTony for giving me the experience.
Let me know if you grow tired of the tags. You've got quite a few coming. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora 1495


----------



## Rondo

A calm autumn day, relaxing with my caddie and a RoMa Craft Aquitaine.


----------



## bostoneo

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Dug out a 2009 God of Fire Carlito. These are absolutely amazing right now!


hell ya, those things are amaze balls


----------



## GOT14U

Building America, one cigar at a time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

GOT14U said:


> Building America, one cigar at a time!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Fratello today


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorite corona's last night. Supply running low, wish I could find some old stock.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tuscarora Palma maduro. Still overcast here, but at least there no rain today. Currently 38°.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Winter is here with a mountain Chupacabra-chupito on a nice hike in the clouds. Very enjoyable.


----------



## czartann

Danno - One Life ed
Habano










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

mpomario said:


> How are those TNT offerings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is worth it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Curivari Buenaventura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> Winter is here with a mountain Chupacabra-chupito on a nice hike in the clouds. Very enjoyable.


What's that funky white stuff? Cotton?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione cccj and a cup of Costa Rican, pressed of course!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Curivari Buenaventura
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh these are good! I should say one was  from @WNYTony.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Oh these are good! I should say one was  from @WNYTony.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


These are spectacular. I've been a huge fan of the Curivari line for quite sometime. At $5.50 - $7.00 when buying the 10ct boxes these are a very affordable and great tasting cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Earlier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Undercrown


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal SGP


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchild maduro for the ride home. I need to order another box of these soon too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Amazon Basin by the fire. Great stick, in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DPG Cuban Classic, belicoso. Very good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I hope I hate this: Warped la colmena


----------



## bostoneo

Movie night sticks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mpomario said:


> A cherry. One of the best I've had. Definitely box worthy. Damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed, whole heartedly! First one i had about knocked my d1ck in the dirt and I knew I had to come back for more.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mambo5 said:


> Long day...a little Jefferson's and a classic P


Movin on up?


----------



## Ewood

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that band is sick. What is this?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Ewood said:


> Dang that band is sick. What is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Adventura cigars, the explorer. Pretty mild but tasty in smaller rg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Because Tuesday needed help. BLTC Morphine and Jaribaccoa fresh ground. This stick from the Sub10pass....thanks brothers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


THAT had to get the job done! Nice!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like something Vader would have!


----------



## Ewood

Cold here in Texas (~66 degrees) so had to break out the sweatpants tonight









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> I hope I hate this: Warped la colmena


That cigar is an "Opus killer"


----------



## Westside Threat

The blend in Black Honey different than the other La Colmena sizes?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> THAT had to get the job done! Nice!


It did brother......way too well. Bout ready to dump a humi on the ground and refill with Warped and BLTC.....:banghead::banghead:


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Wife's at women 's group. Boys are in bed, kid monitor in pocket.
This would be in the lower end of medium bodied if not for the punch in the nose in the first half. Mmm, creamy cedar. CA said strawberry, but I'm having trouble seeing it. Also said nougat finish and that I can see. Thanks, @WNYTony for the solid stick. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Lost and Found El Suavecito tonight. Picked this puppy out of the sub $10 pass from @GOT14U


----------



## Westside Threat

Guayacan Maduro Toro & Rye. Underrated cigar.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

ibrewmination said:


> Kick of wasabi in the nose and heavy white pepper in the mouth. The numbness on the tip of my tongue... must be what's called anise?
> Certainly not a pepper bomb, though I may have thought so two months ago, but definitely strong presence.
> Not sure there's a whole lot else to carry it through though, IMHO. All the same, hat tip to @WNYTony for giving me the experience.
> Let me know if you grow tired of the tags. You've got quite a few coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Never - it directs me right to the post and I love seeing you opinions on the sticks you're smoking. 
Glad you're getting a chance to smoke a few of those !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado and Sumatra,


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

I'm a newbie to cigars and doing the requisite sampler dance. 

Flores y Rodriguez 10th Anniversary Reserva Limitada


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ Zeppelin this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ Zeppelin this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> How are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty darn good, a little more spice that the other EZs I have had.

I keep hope one of them will be terrible that way I don't feel bad for not snagging them when released lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Wrong mask for the cigar. =D









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty darn good, a little more spice that the other EZs I have had.
> 
> I keep hope one of them will be terrible that way I don't feel bad for not snagging them when released lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They just released more...I can't keep up with them anymore. I'm gonna have to get a job delivering pizza just for the EZ releases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

101 ltd


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> They just released more...I can't keep up with them anymore. I'm gonna have to get a job delivering pizza just for the EZ releases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you told me I had not seen the email yet.


----------



## Flawlessly

ibrewmination said:


> Wife's at women 's group. Boys are in bed, kid monitor in pocket.
> This would be in the lower end of medium bodied if not for the punch in the nose in the first half. Mmm, creamy cedar. CA said strawberry, but I'm having trouble seeing it. Also said nougat finish and that I can see. Thanks, @WNYTony for the solid stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I feel you! Me too has to squeeze time to enjoy a stick most of the time.

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

Macanudo Maduro petite









Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Taking a break from raking leaves with a 2016 Quesada Oktoberfest in Kugel. Light-medium body with a grassy, woodsy taste. Some sweetness creeping in after the 1st inch. Leaves a bit of a dry mouth. I like it.









Sent from my TI-84+ using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

First Davidoff courtesy of the sub $10 pass. This is a good cigar.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Getting some yard work done. These aren't bad but the next order will have to be black labels. IMO black label are better.


----------



## ebnash

Undercrown Sungrown Robusto. First for me. I have to say this was very enjoyable. Minimal pepper, and very balanced flavor.


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

CAO MX2









Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Cold, windy, and rainy here today in South GA, but I'm enjoying this Padilla 1948 Corojo from the regular 2017 Pass earlier this year. Hush your mouths all you snowboards; 54°F and raining in our neck of the woods is freaking bone chilling cold!
A special shout out as well to our great friend and brother @csk415 for the cool little Gizmo (cigar stand) that he sent me and a few others here.


----------



## mpomario

Third excellent cherry I've had this week. A wiseman, Quatro Cinco and now this.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> El Gueguense and a cup of Costa Rican
> 
> View attachment 165066


Those are so good. What size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> Those are so good. What size?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These are the corona, the Costa Rica coffee is not the best paring for these, made a note next time it's Kona or maybe Blue Mountain.


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> Getting some yard work done. These aren't bad but the next order will have to be black labels. IMO black label are better.


I agree the black are better, but the red is still a good smoke IMHO

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> Third excellent cherry I've had this week. A wiseman, Quatro Cinco and now this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks delicious! What is it? First time seeing this one (I'm saying that alot lately).



OneStrangeOne said:


> These are the corona, the Costa Rica coffee is not the best paring for these, made a note next time it's Kona or maybe Blue Mountain.


Replace the CR coffee with CR rum and I bet the outcome changes for the better; unless you don't drink, then I understand. That stogie is still high on my list of "must try". One of 2016 top 25s.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Not a bad smoke, construction wise and burn was good, flavor is not really my preferred. Very mellow and subtle to me. A tad bit of pepper on retro and an oak like after taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> Looks delicious! What is it? First time seeing this one (I'm saying that alot lately).
> 
> Replace the CR coffee with CR rum and I bet the outcome changes for the better; unless you don't drink, then I understand. That stogie is still high on my list of "must try". One of 2016 top 25s.


Mi Querida. Steve Saka offering I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RC Cromagnon last night compliments of @Kidvegas. Gilberto Oliva Reserva this afternoon. It's raining here again. Hopefully my drive home smoke will be sooner than later.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Third excellent cherry I've had this week. A wiseman, Quatro Cinco and now this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Looks delicious! What is it? First time seeing this one (I'm saying that alot lately).


Oh you poor thing! Pm your addy, I will introduce you to Steve Saka and Dunbarton Tobacco .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Screw work for at least 8 hours, I'm done!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Not a bad smoke, construction wise and burn was good, flavor is not really my preferred. Very mellow and subtle to me. A tad bit of pepper on retro and an oak like after taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you pick up a floral note from the wrapper?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Did you pick up a floral note from the wrapper?


A bit towards the last 3rd. Again it wasn't a bad smoke by any means just not my preferred profile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamirstogies239

famous private selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Comacho Corojo aged in rum barrels. I enjoy the traditional Comacho Corojo - But this one blows it out of the water, in my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> RC Cromagnon last night compliments of @Kidvegas. Gilberto Oliva Reserva this afternoon. It's raining here again. Hopefully my drive home smoke will be sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those Cromags are an absolute staple in my collection! Hope you enjoyed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Those Cromags are an absolute staple in my collection! Hope you enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it and the knuckle dragger. Those and some Diesel UHC's will be the most of my next order. Good looking out bro. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro for a rainy ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

SoCal Gunner said:


> mambo5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long day...a little Jefferson's and a classic P
> 
> 
> 
> Movin on up?
Click to expand...

. Yessir!


----------



## mambo5

Tat Miami w/ some Apple Spice Tea


----------



## GOT14U

Roma therapy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Threw a foot in there just for our friendly mod who despises them.

This is on of my favorite sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Might be last tonight, might not. So good after 6 months of rest tho!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Working on an Esteban Carreras. It's a slow smoke. Not that it's a bad thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> A bit towards the last 3rd. Again it wasn't a bad smoke by any means just not my preferred profile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't smoked mine yet but gave them a sniff. They actually smell wonderful but had that floral note.


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Comacho Corojo aged in rum barrels. I enjoy the traditional Comacho Corojo - But this one blows it out of the water, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had the ABA but not this one. This one looks pretty good.


----------



## Rondo

An old and reliable friend.


----------



## Rondo

Earlier today.


----------



## KelsoChris

Tonight I enjoyed a nice LFD sungrown. I picked it up today at the B&M I frequent. It was a nice long smoke and had some flavors that were a little new to me but that were a pleasant surprise. it was probably a 60 ring. got about an hour and a half of enjoyment out of it. I managed to smoke it down to ash by resorting to an old pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva Inferno Churchill while watching Hacksaw Ridge.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Good night with my Cigar, Scotch, and Scripture group. Decent cigar, though nothing to write home about. Certainly oily and pretty.
Wish I'd have gotten a pic of the Alec Bradley Black Market Punk delivered in @JtAv8tor's payload that I followed this up with. That little guy stole the show. Thank you, Sith Lord. I will likely purchase some.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano 1916 Cammy (pre-General) and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## bostoneo

Happy fuente Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AB White Gold


----------



## JtAv8tor

The new MF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> The new MF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice, what are you thoughts? The caps look a bit wonky.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Semper Noctem said:


> Nice, what are you thoughts? The caps look a bit wonky.


Yeah had a bit of a problem but smoking good, it's a bit milder than the Judge good stick though a lot of citrus on retro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway SS on this cold Fuente friday. Currently windy and 38° here. Enough to make @Rondo put gloves on while the sun is still up.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another new one today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tulse

Exploring the cheapies...


----------



## Regiampiero

Last night's smoke









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

JtAv8tor said:


> Another new one today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What did you think? There's a lot of good warped, but that one never agreed with me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> What did you think? There's a lot of good warped, but that one never agreed with me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I liked it, several subtle hints of citrus and some chocolate towards the end a very smooth smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Happy Friday folks..
Amazon BASIN time. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Alex Bradley Post Embargo. Not that impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet and Costa Rican dark roast,


----------



## quesquared

Weekend starter pack









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

quesquared said:


> Weekend starter pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yum!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Last night - one of my new favorites


----------



## Verdict

Yumm









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tulse

Just now. What a wonderful smoke. This one will be burned into my favorites. I lit it up and about half way thru opened the brokerage account to see Mattel buyout by Hasbro. Happy smoke, Happy day. Think this newbie will grab a box!


----------



## quesquared

SoCal Gunner said:


> Last night - one of my new favorites


Are those worth the price of admission?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just starting with this, but it's surprisingly good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

KFC courtesy of @Ewood....with Lagavullin.....Happy Friday Puffkins









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

quesquared said:


> Are those worth the price of admission?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I usually say no to this price range, but to me, this one is. May save up for a box if there are any X-Mas sales.


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz, enjoyed at Casa De Montecristo today in Nashville.


----------



## Verdict

Got 2 in today. This one was by the fire!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

SoCal Gunner said:


> I usually say no to this price range, but to me, this one is. May save up for a box if there are any X-Mas sales.


Ok cool, gotta try this one then

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## HaydenBradbury

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that a newer one (i.e. after 2015)? The last one I had was many years ago an I'm wondering if quality is on par. What are your thoughts on it?


Not sure on production time, I recently bought it from Cigars International while it was on sale for a 5 pack. It's good, smoked 2 of them and I am savoring the remaining 3 in my humidor.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

Today's dessert. Yuuuuuuuummmmmy!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Viaje Exclusivo Toro & Longmorn 20 Cask Strength. Here's to the weekend.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bayou and Sumatra


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Having me a mini UC before the work begins!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AOK Smash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Breakfast while browsing this fantastic site :grin2:


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

HaydenBradbury said:


> Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz, enjoyed at Casa De Montecristo today in Nashville.


How did you enjoy Casa? I've never checked it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Undercrown Sun Grown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

A little Oliva O 








Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regiampiero

Lunch









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

J21









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Lifting up one for those that gave all. Thanks to @StillPuffin. Well rested RC Aquitaine. Pretty good so far. Very solid smoke. For the size it is heavy in hand. Cherry.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This little guy packed in a lot of flavor and strength for a small package - perfect for the amount of time I had. Thanks again Nathan @OneStrangeOne, I'll be keeping my eye out for some of these.


----------



## eliot

I'm finally getting around to trying my first cigar from Bobalu (Texas Select Limited Reserve). I must say, I wish I had ordered from them earlier because this is a damn good cigar! I can't wait to try the others from the sampler.


----------



## GOT14U

A Mombacho for the win...liking these more and more!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Bee's Knees


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

RP Decade Toro









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Viaje Black label courtesy of @mrolland5500 in honor of his return to the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Viaje Black label courtesy of @mrolland5500 in honor of his return to the forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Yellow Rose Of Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Viaje Black label courtesy of @mrolland5500 in honor of his return to the forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it Bobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> How was it Bobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still puffing on it. It's a great cigar, very smooth. I'm not good at naming flavors and such but it has some great flavors. Definitely would smoke another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I'm still puffing on it. It's a great cigar, very smooth. I'm not good at naming flavors and such but it has some great flavors. Definitely would smoke another one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir they are indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Viaje Black label courtesy of @mrolland5500 in honor of his return to the forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












You inspired my selection this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> You inspired my selection this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm an inspirational type of guy lol. Enjoy it it's a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I'm an inspirational type of guy lol. Enjoy it it's a good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet at least 20 folks on here could smoke a cigar Mario has gifted them tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> You inspired my selection this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

mpomario said:


> Lifting up one for those that gave all. Thanks to @StillPuffin. Well rested RC Aquitaine. Pretty good so far. Very solid smoke. For the size it is heavy in hand. Cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it bro! They are a bit weighty compared to other smokes in similar size.

Stay smokey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Today's gars
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> I bet at least 20 folks on here could smoke a cigar Mario has gifted them tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No doubt!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=165442&stc=1&d=1510449997


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Today's gars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What ya drinking there?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> What ya drinking there?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It was a saison. Something to remind me of summer in this cold ass weather today, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> It was a saison. Something to remind me of summer in this cold ass weather today, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Never had one.. Like cigars now I guess I'll be hunting new beers as well lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> Never had one.. Like cigars now I guess I'll be hunting new beers as well lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Lol, it's a different style with it's own distinct flavor profile. Just as different as a stout is to a pilsner. May not be your thing, but worth a try if you are into craft beer.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Lol, it's a different style with it's own distinct flavor profile. Just as different as a stout is to a pilsner. May not be your thing, but worth a try if you are into craft beer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I love craft beer. Was into that before this place corrupted me into cigars and pipes as well lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

Trying out a #1 while out with the wife in Scottsdale. Not bad so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a yellow rose in tribute to Mario being back! All I gotta say is #Hellyeah!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last one for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Maxh92 said:


> How did you enjoy Casa? I've never checked it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would HIGHLY recommend it. It's my favorite go to lounge when I want to enjoy a drink with a cigar. Uptown is nice but the fact I can't grab a scotch or a beer with my cigar is off-putting at times.


----------



## HaydenBradbury

Today is a 2-4-1! 
Great Saturday.

First (second in pictures) was a Alec Bradley The Lineage...great mild/medium smoke...really enjoyed it while I was cleaning up the scraps in my yard from trimming the bushes yesterday afternoon.

Second(first in pictures) was a Montecristo EPIC Robusto, which I recently received from Cigar Bids...its a 2007 vintage...the Boveda pack was labeled to expire in 2010 and was rock solid when I received the box of 10. This was the first one I smoked. Spectacular! I can't wait to smoke the other 9. I had my doubts, but it really is flavorful and a mega slow burner...lasted about an hour.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not really a mild cigar smoker but these are working out for early mornings with coffee.


----------



## acitalianman13

Good way to start the day.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a yellow rose in tribute to Mario being back! All I gotta say is #Hellyeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Trying out a #1 while out with the wife in Scottsdale. Not bad so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That #1 is pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> That #1 is pretty good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is...I really liked that one. Might be looking into a box if they aren't to proud of them....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Yes it is...I really liked that one. Might be looking into a box if they aren't to proud of them....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I picked up the entire series when they were unreleased 0-10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes I picked up the entire series when they were unreleased 0-10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show off lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Morphine in your honor on Tuesday...wrecked me good. Bout ready to dump my humi out and refill with BLTC znd Warped......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Show off lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's your freaking fault you've been a bad influence on me from day one!!! Infact you're BI(BAD INFLUENCE) numero uno!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> I had a Morphine in your honor on Tuesday...wrecked me good. Bout ready to dump my humi out and refill with BLTC znd Warped......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah they are darn good!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> I had a Morphine in your honor on Tuesday...wrecked me good. Bout ready to dump my humi out and refill with BLTC znd Warped......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Whatever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Managing to get one in after all,







Laranja


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Whatever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said bout.....  good thing tuppers are cheap, I think I'll just start another one or two. Mama always said waste not want not!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Kristoff Corojo for leaf cleanup day at Moms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> I said bout.....  good thing tuppers are cheap, I think I'll just start another one or two. Mama always said waste not want not!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That-a-boy... FEED the addiction! FEED IT!


----------



## bostoneo

Earlier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sucker Punch


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTAaron

First time with one of these... but I see people on here loving Tatuaje so I had to try one while I was raking leaves...









It started raining so I built a little cigar shelter









So my newbie assessment - hopefully someone can confirm my thoughts:
Started out with a little sweetness and a bit of a chocolate/coffee note. Second third got really peppery for a bit, still had a little sweetness to it... and maybe leather? I've never eaten leather so I'm guessing on that. 
Last third mellowed out and I was picking up a bit of cedar that was nice. Didn't get to finish it - ran out of time after an hour and a half - but I would have finished this one down to the nub if I had the time!

Major nicotine hit too... but I think that is from the extra puffing to keep it going in the bad weather.


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycus

Nice quiet Sunday smoke....









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Tasty mini UC compliments of @GOT14U


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

rocky patel catch 22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Chick Magnet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Tasty mini UC compliments of @GOT14U


What did you think. They are a perfect size for a quickie I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> What did you think. They are a perfect size for a quickie I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was fantastic. I'm a slow smoker, so I got a solid 20 min out of it. I would definitely buy a tin of those.


----------



## ebnash

mrolland5500 said:


> Chick Magnet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dino will be pleased that you were able to sneak some feet into that pic!


----------



## mrolland5500

ebnash said:


> Dino will be pleased that you were able to sneak some feet into that pic!


Yes indeed we know how much Dino loves looking at feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=165674&stc=1&d=1510528386

La Herencia Cubana CORE, another favorite


----------



## mpomario

Well rested DE Nica Rustica for football.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Intemperance Charity. I've missed these.









I'm down to half a box of these. I have more than half of the WR version and I probably won't buy more of the Famous exclusives. I will buy more Charity and I have a full box of the BA XXI Intrique aging.

Drinking Jameson's and Ginger Ale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

PAM 64 :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> I thought it was fantastic. I'm a slow smoker, so I got a solid 20 min out of it. I would definitely buy a tin of those.


Ya I thought they were great for morning smokes or quickies. Fine Ash had some. Not sure if they do anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Finally time to smoke and relax. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

EZ like Sunday mornin...
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Chick Magnet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome that there is a cigar named after me lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ Eminence


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> That's awesome that there is a cigar named after me lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah ol coot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying a wiseman outside under the stars watching some foosball!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Little Papas Fritas will warm me up on this cool Michigan night.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Not sure what the heck is going on. Stick was fine and all of a sudden the wrapper said F it. It's ugly but still smokeable so far. I was really looking forward to trying this one. We will see how long it lasts.

She's done. Gave a good fight. Burning little hot to finish.


----------



## csk415

Moving on to the back up.


----------



## p2min01

Gurkha Beauty and Tomatin 12.

I usually keep these for new cigar smokers or to give away but I decided to try one for myself for a change.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mi Querida for the last half of foosball tonight. So good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Long Live The King










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lazy Sunday evening laying on the couch.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

A decent stick, courtesy of @WNYTony. Raw, it smelled of cedar. 
The heavy pepper in the nose smoothed out midway with consistent hickory flavor in the mouth throughout. Slightly peppery finish, lasting a bit.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Friends don't let friends Vape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session on the way to the airport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ blending session on the way to the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Be safe Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ blending session on the way to the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy the Great White North.....Eh!


----------



## Regiampiero

Yesterday's smokes
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Regiampiero said:


> Yesterday's smokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Those Norteno's are In my TOP 5 NC's! Excellent smooth and tasty cigar, that never disappoints!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Kidvegas said:


> Those Norteno's are In my TOP 5 NC's! Excellent smooth and tasty cigar, that never disappoints!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that. I've found they (along side the shades) are the most consistent and enjoyable smokes from DE.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The timer for the coffee just went off and I'm about to fire up this bad boy!







My Inlaws are great people but I really need a good cup of coffee!


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my top choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> The timer for the coffee just went off and I'm about to fire up this bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 165770
> 
> 
> My Inlaws are great people but I really need a good cup of coffee!


Excellent choice Nathan. I️ really like that tat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

GOT14U said:


> One of my top choices!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must be smoking it wrong. I haven't enjoyed any of the 17 since released

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> I must be smoking it wrong. I haven't enjoyed any of the 17 since released
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my palate isn't refined as most...lol...hell I just quit inhaling cigar 2 months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

The gazebo is covered and I now have a winter smoking cave 

My first Tatuaje comes a day early. Pepper on the tongue, wood/cedar, and leather. I'm not yet a big fan of peppery sticks and after having a couple DPG sticks over the weekend, that hasn't changed much. HOWEVER I did light up one of those AVO Syncro Nicas last night and after that pepper bomb, this Tattoo Caballero was better than expected.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

While building some ashtrays for Christmas.


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> While building some ashtrays for Christmas.


I️ know somebody that really likes those ashtrays you make.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

The first one of these I have smoked. Perfect construction, and great smoke.


----------



## disco_potato

While the Tattoo has spice and wood, this is just a straight tobacco flavor with a leathery back note. Much milder with no real complexity. At this price point, not really a surprise. Can't fault the construction though.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Opulencia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Now that I'm done building ash catchers for the day, I figured I'd light up the Obsidian better half...White Noise.


----------



## Ewood

Love the color contrast with the purple here









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I️ know somebody that really likes those ashtrays you make.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not forgotten about you brother. Depending on when this ankle surgery happens, I plan on building MANY more. Extra funds for wood are on hold for now :crying: so I'm currently working off leftovers of other projects. Hell, I haven't even bought a cigar since July!
Anyway, that's here nor there. I hope to be back at it more often after the 1st of the year. You will be on my shortlist of contacts if all goes as planned.


----------



## Regiampiero

Liga L40 tonight. Didn't feel like a maduro.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> I have not forgotten about you brother. Depending on when this ankle surgery happens, I plan on building MANY more. Extra funds for wood are on hold for now :crying: so I'm currently working off leftovers of other projects. Hell, I haven't even bought a cigar since July!
> 
> Anyway, that's here nor there. I hope to be back at it more often after the 1st of the year. You will be on my shortlist of contacts if all goes as planned.


I️ was just messing with you buddy. You should have a few more cigars to smoke on in a few days. I️ don't want you running out of good smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I️ was just messing with you buddy. You should have a few more cigars to smoke on in a few days. I️ don't want you running out of good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy I do appreciate it; however, I was being serious. You and one other BOTL/SOTL here are on my shortlist for sure.:wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

Giving a Santa Muerte a try this evening. Done for the day finally!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

EZ Zepellin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you smoke some guuuud sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

GOT14U said:


> Man you smoke some guuuud sticks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Life's to short to smoke bad ones! Plus there are all kinds of deals out there! Got these for $5.50 ea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Life's to short to smoke bad ones! Plus there are all kinds of deals out there! Got these for $5.50 ea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

bostoneo said:


> Life's to short to smoke bad ones! Plus there are all kinds of deals out there! Got these for $5.50 ea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you score those for that price? I love those. Just smoked my first one the other day. On "short" list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

I️ went with the Blind Man's Bluff for my after dinner smoke this warm evening. I️ can't wait for the cold weather to come back to South Florida! Have a great night, folks!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

mpomario said:


> Where'd you score those for that price? I love those. Just smoked my first one the other day. On "short" list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar monster with a 17% discount code takes them down that much. These are the short robusto size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Anyone ever try these before.? Very cheap stick and quite good. Nice red pepper on the retro and long finish. El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme. Trying out some new budget sticks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Nice little velvet rat from @BaconandEggs


----------



## FLsmoker

I really like this cigar!!


----------



## WABOOM

64 Maduro, principe


----------



## BaconandEggs

@Tuckerjack

It's beautiful.... hopefully you enjoy it!


----------



## WNYTony

Leaf Corojo


----------



## GOT14U

An ugly stick to finish off the evening. I don't even know the name of these. Our friend Bobby knows I do believe. Great sticks at a cheap price. Would love to see what a long rest did to these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> An ugly stick to finish off the evening. I don't even know the name of these. Our friend Bobby knows I do believe. Great sticks at a cheap price. Would love to see what a long rest did to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Habana Vieja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

This Jericho Hill has been a delightful and slightly complex cigar of which I will have to write my first review here. Thanks, @WNYTony! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Asylum Premium courtesy of @Thig...and BRCC....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well another day in the high 30s with a lot of rain gives me some time to smoke a longer cigar. I figured why not smoke the longest I have.

Illusione 4/2g Slam. With sweet creamy chair tea and a water back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hem. Sig. & green Tea...


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padilla batch 7


----------



## disco_potato

Your daily dose of cheap smokes incoming...

AB American Sun Grown. These are becoming my go to "quick" daily smokes. ~$1.50 stick that starts off with cedar in the 1st third picking up sweetness in the 2nd along with a creamy, thick mouth feel from the smoke. Slight black pepper throughout. The beer is a Grieskirchner Dunkel which was a first for me. 5% of straight caramel. I should probably add that the ABs have quite a bit of yellow/brown on the cello even though I've had them for only a month.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Today it is Oliva day, started with a "G", now I working on a Connecticut, good consistant cigars. When I finish the second Olive might do a My Father Centurion.


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas. Muy deliciosa!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Very Nice.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Done working for the day..time for a Corto ...

In 6 degree celsius temps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Done working for the day..time for a Corto ...
> 
> In 6 degree celsius temps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's that in American?

(LOL 43)


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> What's that in American?


Corto...

Kidding

About 43 degrees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 TAA and Costa Rican,


----------



## disco_potato

This was different.

The beer pairing was a bust. I've never had a bacon tasting beer til 2 weeks ago and by complete coincidence, this one was another one of those beers. To say the least, the pairing didn't work well.

The cigar, wow. CAO Earthquake with >4 years rest. First puff I got a strange grassy, citrus note. Few puffs later it hit me, lemongrass. That flavor carried throughout joined be cedar later on. Never tasted anything like it and with this being a limited release, probably won't again.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My smoke for the evening. A Le Careme. I need to smoke more gars than I have lately. It's just been hard finding time. Hopefully that is about to change. But who knows, the new job has been good but draining, never knew so much went into getting the mail delivered. Never a dull moment.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

AFR-75 LE
Thanks @WABOOM for a tasty, full and well constructed cigar obviously rolled by Nikola Tesla.


----------



## mpomario

SurfnSafari said:


> Today it is Oliva day, started with a "G", now I working on a Connecticut, good consistant cigars. When I finish the second Olive might do a My Father Centurion.


Might as well finish with a Master Blend 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bobalu Texas Select. Started out a little bland but second half is getting a little better. Rich tobacco and a little cream. Good black pepper on the retro. Crapatalk at it again. No pic.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Earlier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromag Mode 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Is winter over yet?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mpomario said:


> Might as well finish with a Master Blend 3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't beat the MB3.. Some solid smokes there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob-o

FFP on a Tuesday.


----------



## mpomario

Celebrating the small things. Belicoso Fino.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Ezra Zion Tantrum










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> The timer for the coffee just went off and I'm about to fire up this bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 165770
> 
> 
> My Inlaws are great people but I really need a good cup of coffee!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> RC Cromag Mode 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2015 TAA and Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 166034


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know many of us have different likes, dislikes and different palates. I love almost all RoMa Craft, but try as I have I just don't get MB3s. I've had them in the different sizes, I've aged them, but I can't get past the fact that these are supposed to be the best Oliva has to offer.

I like Gs, I can like aged Os, and enjoy a V and a Mel V figurado or Torpedo, but I just can't find love for MB3s no matter how inexpensive the offer.

I actually prefer the CT wrapped Oliva much more than the MB3s. This is strange as I like most Nica cigars and blends.

Is it just me or am I doing something tragically wrong with MB3s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks @WNYTony. This Original North is a good smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

Belle Encre


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> I know many of us have different likes, dislikes and different palates. I love almost all RoMa Craft, but try as I have I just don't get MB3s. I've had them in the different sizes, I've aged them, but I can't get past the fact that these are supposed to be the best Oliva has to offer.
> 
> I like Gs, I can like aged Os, and enjoy a V and a Mel V figurado or Torpedo, but I just can't find love for MB3s no matter how inexpensive the offer.
> 
> I actually prefer the CT wrapped Oliva much more than the MB3s. This is strange as I like most Nica cigars and blends.
> 
> Is it just me or am I doing something tragically wrong with MB3s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are well made and nicely balanced but they are lacking in strength and sometimes they just dont have the wow factor. But I do think they are luxurious and enjoyable.


----------



## Matfam1

Gurkha Black Ops Rubicon... after reading about Gurkha Cigars I was nearly afraid of trying it. It turned out to be pretty good. I wish I could say what it tasted like. I have no idea, I liked it though.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

disco_potato said:


> This was different.
> 
> The beer pairing was a bust. I've never had a bacon tasting beer til 2 weeks ago and by complete coincidence, this one was another one of those beers. To say the least, the pairing didn't work well.
> 
> The cigar, wow. CAO Earthquake with >4 years rest. First puff I got a strange grassy, citrus note. Few puffs later it hit me, lemongrass. That flavor carried throughout joined be cedar later on. Never tasted anything like it and with this being a limited release, probably won't again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I bought that beer some years back confusing it for a normal Marzen or Oktoberfest, two of my favorite styles. 
Won't do that again. 
There has to be a well utilized smoked malt out three. I just haven't tried it yet.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Blustery night here in Washington. Started out with heavy white pepper in the nose and moderate Cayenne residual on the palate with Hickory presence in and on both. By final third, mellowed out to smooth Hickory all around.
Strange, not bad, smell of almost sour yeast from the wrapper pre-light. Prominent veins on the wrapper, is that good or bad? Burn was a tad fast, but good. Got tight on the draw near the end. 
Surprising and nice little kick of nicotine.
Another winner, @WNYTony. Muchas gracias, good Sir.
I cracked that ash.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Champagne InHand said:


> I know many of us have different likes, dislikes and different palates. I love almost all RoMa Craft, but try as I have I just don't get MB3s. I've had them in the different sizes, I've aged them, but I can't get past the fact that these are supposed to be the best Oliva has to offer.
> 
> I like Gs, I can like aged Os, and enjoy a V and a Mel V figurado or Torpedo, but I just can't find love for MB3s no matter how inexpensive the offer.
> 
> I actually prefer the CT wrapped Oliva much more than the MB3s. This is strange as I like most Nica cigars and blends.
> 
> Is it just me or am I doing something tragically wrong with MB3s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know honestly initially I had that same experience I couldn't couldn't understand what all the fuss was about and ended up after several tries giving the box away then one day out of the blue friend of mine gifted me a couple to try and give him my thoughts......don't know if it was the blend or that my taste buds woke but from that time forward they've been a good little go to stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and a cup of Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bostoneo

Good morning America, how are you 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

This is yesterdays smoke. Its getting pretty chilly up here in NorthEast Ohio. Its about time I clean out a spot in my garage and set up a space heater. Decided to smoke this one. I wasn't disappointed, might try to get my hands on another one. The ash held for quite a bit longer than I expected it too. Would've been perfect if I wasn't freezing my butt off.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well it perfect weather 60 degrees, and today's will be Ava Maria's, Immaculaia, Argentum, and last Reconqusta. Think I got the names right but they are good price point offerings.


----------



## hawk45

Beautiful morning in Breckenridge CO.


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

First cigar after having to wait a month because of wisdom teeth extraction. Nub Cameroon didn't disappoint.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Forgot to post these
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo with Costa Rican,


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please, tell me you didn't mean to post that CC here!:vs_no_no_no::bitchslap:
It was an accident, right?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Unlimited


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Unlimited


Yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibrewmination

quesquared said:


> Forgot to post these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


 What are you brewing?


----------



## Gumby-cr

It's not Tuesday but any days a good day to smoke Tatuaje :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo and a cup of Sumatra,
> View attachment 166170


Man do I ever miss the old Camacho blends :vs_sad:


----------



## quesquared

ibrewmination said:


> What are you brewing?


I was brewing an amber ale

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Warped Wednesday


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lycus

Beautiful









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Needed something good tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Trying to relax! This helps but, it's still pretty busy here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Champagne InHand said:


> I know many of us have different likes, dislikes and different palates. I love almost all RoMa Craft, but try as I have I just don't get MB3s. I've had them in the different sizes, I've aged them, but I can't get past the fact that these are supposed to be the best Oliva has to offer.
> 
> I like Gs, I can like aged Os, and enjoy a V and a Mel V figurado or Torpedo, but I just can't find love for MB3s no matter how inexpensive the offer.
> 
> I actually prefer the CT wrapped Oliva much more than the MB3s. This is strange as I like most Nica cigars and blends.
> 
> Is it just me or am I doing something tragically wrong with MB3s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first couple I had were terrible from the BnM, so I just put the others back. 6 months -year later I tried them again and they were great. It definitely takes time for them to shine. I think all Olivas are like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bobalu Super Fuerte Criollo rg 60. Haven't had this size before. Surprisingly as good as the robusto and toro. Very tasty and smooth. Well mottled.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Movie night sticks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> Man do I ever miss the old Camacho blends :vs_sad:


I've got a 2001 Camacho waiting for a warm day. Should I be excited?


----------



## GOT14U

Boy grabbed me a Jason to enjoy! Boy has good taste!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

The MB3 talk yesterday made me grab one tonight. I must say... I have no complaints. Nice and chocolatey, with a nutty, woody finish.
As a side note, this is the first time I have ever seen a dimple under the cap of an NC. Something I see regularly on CC's. This is constructed perfectly.


----------



## mpomario

I was thinking about firing one as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

mpomario said:


> I was thinking about firing one as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do it dog. Report back with your findings


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> It's not Tuesday but any days a good day to smoke Tatuaje :grin2:


And an interview with George?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RB Genesis Habano last night courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks bro!
SLR Rothchilde for the ride home tonight.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I just gotta say, the #9 is so good. It is still the stick I gauge every other stick from!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada 40th this evening


----------



## ibrewmination

Laranja is Portugese for orange. Pronunciation seems almost similar to Gaelic, in that the spelled word is often just a loose guide to pronunciation, yet not to the same extent. [El-eh-hyan-zja], but very fast and relaxed... I think. Very loose phonetics. 
I thought I'd hate it. So far, I was wrong. If I had a word other than orangepeel (which comes on srong in the final 3rd), it would be coriander. I don't know what the Portugese word for that is.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CloakedInSmoke said:


> And an interview with George?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Another CC fan? And I'm not talking about cigars :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

It my Friday....so Fuente!









R44 Magnum suggested by @WABOOM...what a great gar.....loving it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Master and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

New one to try.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Newest EZ for science of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

Damn, bro! I tried to score these being a massive whisk(e)y guy, but they sold out almost instantly. You'll have to let us know how they are.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Semper Noctem said:


> Damn, bro! I tried to score these being a massive whisk(e)y guy, but they sold out almost instantly. You'll have to let us know how they are.


Pretty sure I have your address will send you one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty sure I have your address will send you one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's not necessary, but thank you. I'm more interested in your opinion than anything. I need to get on EZ's notifications though.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Semper Noctem said:


> That's not necessary, but thank you. I'm more interested in your opinion than anything. I need to get on EZ's notifications though.


Imagine sitting next to a bonfire where the wood being burned is all old whiskey barrels ..
With a hint of vanilla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Another CC fan? And I'm not talking about cigars :vs_laugh:


Haha, sure dude! Another metal head! >


----------



## disco_potato

Semper Noctem said:


> Damn, bro! I tried to score these being a massive whisk*(e)*y guy, but they sold out almost instantly. You'll have to let us know how they are.


What's you mooch level?


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> Imagine sitting next to a bonfire where the wood being burned is all old whiskey barrels ..
> With a hint of vanilla
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No words. Should have sent a poet. lol


----------



## Semper Noctem

disco_potato said:


> What's you mooch level?


Not sure what you mean here.


----------



## JtAv8tor

disco_potato said:


> What's you mooch level?


I didn't take it that way one bit, and given his generosity on his contest and other such threads he is stand up in my book

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

disco_potato said:


> What's you mooch level?





JtAv8tor said:


> I didn't take it that way one bit, and given his generosity on his contest and other such threads he is stand up in my book
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If that is indeed what he was implying, I would kindly direct the right honorable gentleman to the following post where I indicated I was merely interested in your opinion. Furthermore, had my "mooch level" been the primary purpose for my quote I doubt I would have began the comment below with "That's not necessary".



Semper Noctem said:


> That's not necessary, but thank you. I'm more interested in your opinion than anything. I need to get on EZ's notifications though.


I ask for opinions all the time, especially when I believe the other member has a similar taste to that of my own. If my inquiry as to his opinion of a cigar somehow pertains to my "mooch level", then I guess I have a bit to learn about mooch level... a term of which, I was until your post ignorant.

My only purpose was to get the opinion of a member whom I respect. Where's my coffee?


----------



## Hickorynut

Semper Noctem said:


> My only purpose was to get the opinion of a member whom I respect. Where's my coffee?


I got some coffee for you....but it's too early to spike it....... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::grin2: Seriously tho @Semper Noctem I am PMing you for a recommendation......


----------



## Semper Noctem

Hickorynut said:


> I got some coffee for you....but it's too early to spike it....... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::grin2: Seriously tho @*Semper Noctem* I am PMing you for a recommendation......


Responded, sir! Hope it helps.


----------



## disco_potato

Semper Noctem said:


> Not sure what you mean here.





JtAv8tor said:


> I didn't take it that way one bit, and given his generosity on his contest and other such threads he is stand up in my book
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Semper Noctem said:


> If that is indeed what he was implying, I would kindly direct the right honorable gentleman to the following post where I indicated I was merely interested in your opinion. Furthermore, had my "mooch level" been the primary purpose for my quote I doubt I would have began the comment below with "That's not necessary".
> 
> I ask for opinions all the time, especially when I believe the other member has a similar taste to that of my own. If my inquiry as to his opinion of a cigar somehow pertains to my "mooch level", then I guess I have a bit to learn about mooch level... a term of which, I was until your post ignorant.
> 
> My only purpose was to get the opinion of a member whom I respect. Where's my coffee?


I didn't mean it that way at all. I saw his use of (e) in relation to whisky and automatically associated it with a yt channel I recently stumbled upon. One of the guys is a sommelier while the other is a "master" mooch. The mooch is such a staple that I figured mentioning him would click in Semper's mind.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Imagine sitting next to a bonfire where the wood being burned is all old whiskey barrels ..
> With a hint of vanilla
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's a flavor profile.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Now that's a flavor profile.


Yep was a great smoke, started out very oak and a hint of pepper, oak mellowed and vanilla grew stronger towards the end.


----------



## Semper Noctem

disco_potato said:


> I didn't mean it that way at all. I saw his use of (e) in relation to whisky and automatically associated it with a yt channel I recently stumbled upon. One of the guys is a sommelier while the other is a "master" mooch. The mooch is such a staple that I figured mentioning him would click in Semper's mind.
> 
> Again, my apologies.


No worries. I'm not too hip on the YouTube Whiskey Channels. Sorry for the misunderstanding, but you could see where I thought (without any context to your comment) that you were calling me a mooch.


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Found a new store where I picked this up. Not sure whether I should go back to inform the store owner to dispose of these in the trash or not even bother going back ever again. I made it 5 puffs in and it was like smoking charcoal while licking an empty ash tray. I've brushed my teeth twice already and used mouthwash and the taste won't go away :frown2:


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Found a new store where I picked this up. Not sure whether I should go back to inform the store owner to dispose of these in the trash or not even bother going back ever again. I made it 5 puffs in and it was like smoking charcoal while licking an empty ash tray. I've brushed my teeth twice already and used mouthwash and the taste won't go away :frown2:


Woah. I wouldn't have even bought that stick. It looks nasty as hell.


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> Woah. I wouldn't have even bought that stick. It looks nasty as hell.


I couldn't tell how bad it looked until I got it out of the cello when I got home.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I would take it back. This is unacceptable. It looks like it was soaked in flood water than fire cured and put back in cello. I feel for you man, but let them know about it, make them aware.


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> I couldn't tell how bad it looked until I got it out of the cello when I got home.


That cello was pretty dark. Sucks it turned out bad for you.










First time with this stick. Not to bad and size is perfect for a mid day smoke.


----------



## czartann

Bacon 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Gumby-cr said:


> Found a new store where I picked this up. Not sure whether I should go back to inform the store owner to dispose of these in the trash or not even bother going back ever again. I made it 5 puffs in and it was like smoking charcoal while licking an empty ash tray. I've brushed my teeth twice already and used mouthwash and the taste won't go away :frown2:


Wow. Look like Bill Clinton got a hold of it a few dozen times at then returned it.


----------



## disco_potato

My first Upmann. Yeah, I've led a sad life. Milk chocolate on cold draw, same on retro. Unfortunately the stick cracked on the 3rd puff. First one I've had any issues with.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own from August for my after lunch smoke, pretty good to me


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a new Highclere....just not for me. But ups showed up at the lounge when I was sitting there. What do you know my box of Nacatamale DTT came in. ROTT

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Started the day with a Oliva Connecutt, and move on to an Ava Maria Immaculata now completes. Nice 70 degree day on my sunny patio.


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> My first Upmann. Yeah, I've led a sad life. Milk chocolate on cold draw, same on retro. Unfortunately the stick cracked on the 3rd puff. First one I've had any issues with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I had a similar experience with that same stick. Thin wrapper and too moist causes explosion like you have there. I put my 2nd one away for 3 months to make sure it was down to 65-66% and it smoked great. It didn't matter though because it was too mild for me.
You have to try the H. Upmann Reserve, they never let me down. Then you can forget about that Legacy there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> Found a new store where I picked this up. Not sure whether I should go back to inform the store owner to dispose of these in the trash or not even bother going back ever again. I made it 5 puffs in and it was like smoking charcoal while licking an empty ash tray. I've brushed my teeth twice already and used mouthwash and the taste won't go away :frown2:


Holy crap! (In Peter Griffin voice) That thing must've been found in the septic tank pump screen. Definitely go back with it and demand they make it right.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finally winding down the insanity and getting a chance to smoke and reflect a little. An Elite maduro is a perfect quick smoke in between things.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron natural with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bostoneo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I had a similar experience with that same stick. Thin wrapper and too moist causes explosion like you have there. I put my 2nd one away for 3 months to make sure it was down to 65-66% and it smoked great. It didn't matter though because it was too mild for me.
> You have to try the H. Upmann Reserve, they never let me down. Then you can forget about that Legacy there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's been sitting at 64% for a ~7 weeks or so but I'll make sure to leave the rest for next year. The wrapper on that stick, to say it was paper thin would be an understatement.


----------



## blackrabbit

These are always good to me.


----------



## bostoneo

GOT14U said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Complex, needs some time though to fully blossom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> It's been sitting at 64% for a ~7 weeks or so but I'll make sure to leave the rest for next year. The wrapper on that stick, to say it was paper thin would be an understatement.


Way too thin. I'm used to the thick PA broadleaf up here. I can roll em around like a rolling pin and not crack a wrapper, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Need this to calm me down after I went back to try to fix things with the Padron debacle. Manager wasn't there but the employee I talked to said if I didn't like it I don't have to buy anything more there. You're DAMN right!!! Sorry needed to vent. It's a wonder how some stores survive with that kind of attitude nowadays.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Need this to calm me down after I went back to try to fix things with the Padron debacle. Manager wasn't there but the employee I talked to said if I didn't like it I don't have to buy anything more there. You're DAMN right!!! Sorry needed to vent. It's a wonder how some stores survive with that kind of attitude nowadays.


You picked a good stick now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Need this to calm me down after I went back to try to fix things with the Padron debacle. Manager wasn't there but the employee I talked to said if I didn't like it I don't have to buy anything more there. You're DAMN right!!! Sorry needed to vent. It's a wonder how some stores survive with that kind of attitude nowadays.


I'd stop in tomorrow and speak to manager/owner. About the cigar and the dbag behind the counter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> I'd stop in tomorrow and speak to manager/owner. About the cigar and the dbag behind the counter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Plan on it. It's a weird store. It's not a cigar store really. More like a huge convenient store but one wall is nothing but cigars. It's a shame too because they had some rare stuff like Fuente between the lines and sharks.


----------



## Rondo

Pregame


----------



## mpomario

Well earned Anaconda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tempus Natural


----------



## Kidvegas

Four Kicks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Four Kicks Maduro for me tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mpomario said:


> Well earned Anaconda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I just picked a couple up and am letting them rest a bit before smoking.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I just picked a couple up and am letting them rest a bit before smoking.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good. Like most though, they need rest. The toros are pretty big and the profile is different. If you like the other two in the trilogy and you like fuller smokes you'll really like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

After a long and stressful day I was really looking forward to coming home and smoking this beautifully constructed Cigar by Dapper.
Then I got to browsing some of the threads around here and,I got to tell you, I'm left pretty confused and sad.


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> After a long and stressful day I was really looking forward to coming home and smoking this beautifully constructed Cigar by Dapper.
> Then I got to browsing some of the threads around here and,I got to tell you, I'm left pretty confused and sad.


Cheer up buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ADRUNKK said:


> Wow. Look like Bill Clinton got a hold of it a few dozen times at then returned it.


Ok, that helped some! LoL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> After a long and stressful day I was really looking forward to coming home and smoking this beautifully constructed Cigar by Dapper.
> Then I got to browsing some of the threads around here and,I got to tell you, I'm left pretty confused and sad.


Seriously, this thing is burning like a movie prop!


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Seriously, this thing is burning like a movie prop!


I need to try one of those. I have a couple just relaxing in my tupperdor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Yellow Rose of Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild,


----------



## msmith1986

A meh quick smoke for the ride home. Had to replace my rear brakes before I left the shop.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nat Sherman exclusive with Sumatra,
View attachment 166722


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Xtra Viejo Thanks @marioD
Havnt seen Mario for a long time


----------



## Maxh92

GTO Anesthesia. Started off good. Now, I'm not too impressed. Very one dimensional to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

This cigar never lets me down.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Kona to jumpstart the weekend!


----------



## quesquared

Getting the weekend started. First time that I've had these. Mucho gracias to botl @SoCal Gunner for his generosity. I can't believe that I never tried these. They are guuud!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

No pic but I smoked a camacho corojo robusto earlier today. I still haven't talked to the manager from the Padron debacle then Firefox decided to update today while clearing all my saved passwords (which included this site) so after about five hours of trying hopefully I got that sorted out. I think a black cloud is over my head this week. Everyone else have a great weekend and if I'm not around much this weekend here (see above) hopefully you all know why.


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Today was Oliva day, the best of the (3) was a Series V Torpedo. It was awesome.


----------



## LeatherNeck

2017 
It had some foot issues pre smoke (it happens with naked cigars), but a fantastic smoke otherwise! For the first time in any of my smoking experiences in 10 yrs.; I got plum flavors! It was brief in the 1st 3rd, but present non-the-less. Otherwise I've been told that the 2015 is better; if true, i can't wait to get into it.
*Note* The ash just dropped before the photo.


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> 2017
> 
> It had some foot issues pre smoke (it happens with naked cigars), but a fantastic smoke otherwise! For the first time in any of my smoking experiences in 10 yrs.; I got plum flavors! It was brief in the 1st 3rd, but present non-the-less. Otherwise I've been told that the 2015 is better; if true, i can't wait to get into it.
> 
> *Note* The ash just dropped before the photo.


I really like those. I have a few relaxing in my tupper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello Virginia! And some good Carbernet. ....









I don't think it's the wine....seriously good stick!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166842&stc=1&d=1510970622

It's Dark out here!

AJ Fernandez New World Torpedo another favorite!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Big thanks to @csk415 for this evenings smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

First Corona Gordo with one of my favorite blends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Le Careme


----------



## GOT14U

Fable FRIDAY!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EP Carillo Rebel Rebellios 54 & The Godfather....heavy on the scotch. Don't like it too sweet. Wasn't about to go venture up the hill just to get a orange twist for the photo...forgive me!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Whooh! That's full body. 
Review said coffee bean and cedar, but I didn't see Cedar until I got walloped by heavy, rough leather and black pepper in the first 3rd. Glad I had the stiff bourbon to smooth her out.
Actually not too bad after that, but I'm not sure that's this rookie's bag. There is a bit of strength, so there's that.
Thanks again, @WNYTony, for the experience!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano and Sumatra today


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel UHC to start the day. Hope everyone's weekend is spectacular

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Starting the day with JdN and coffee. Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166874&stc=1&d=1511016495

LA Palina Red Label with a nice cup of after breakfast coffee!


----------



## FLsmoker

not a bad smoke


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

csk415 said:


> Thanks @WNYTony. This Original North is a good smoke.


I liked these with a good year or at least 6 months of aging. Easy going mild to medium smoke. I received one gratis when buying some cigars from SBC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry Room101 Hit and Run. Very good. Great morning stick. I have had only a couple CC's but this seems to have a very cubanesque flavor. Will pick up some of these next deal I see.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Davidoff








Walnuts, sourdough, whole milk and honey all day. Perfect construction and burn throughout, true to their reputation. Certainly a unique smoking experience. Perfect for the quieter times. 
An excellent smoke but not what I'm used to paying for an nc. Bought a box of these a while back. No regrets.


----------



## Fusion

Hoyo La Amastad


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## mpomario

Windy day here in North Texas. A little CAO La Traviata Maduro for round 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tat


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166954&stc=1&d=1511038180

NJ The Sea Exclusive


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166962&stc=1&d=1511038754

AB Nica Puro 1685 Esteli Nicaragua


----------



## mpomario

Rnd3







. JDNA 1970 Consul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166978&stc=1&d=1511040501

I find amazing similarities between the SEA and the Nica Puro. nica burns cleaner and holds the ash better but in all fairness it has been in storage for a few weeks.


----------



## SurfnSafari

The thing I find interesting is many of the sticks people enjoy I have never tried, or even seen advertised before. 

Today was a My Father's Day for me. 

Got to figure out how to get pictures from my phone to the forum. Apparently I need to find a photo hosting site, and figure out how to do this. 

Did not grow up using a computers so much of this is a shall we say what I do not know.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SurfnSafari said:


> The thing I find interesting is many of the sticks people enjoy I have never tried, or even seen advertised before.
> 
> Today was a My Father's Day for me.
> 
> Got to figure out how to get pictures from my phone to the forum. Apparently I need to find a photo hosting site, and figure out how to do this.
> 
> Did not grow up using a computers so much of this is a shall we say what I do not know.


Buy the Tapatalk app. It's annoying at times but it makes switching over your photos much easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ All my Exe's and Costa Rican


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Inferno 3rd Degree with 16 months on it.
I still like it... so far.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Brazilia Gol from the 2017 pass. Great flavors but a sorry @ss burn. The wrapper is too thick to burn evenly, IMHO. Other than constant touchups, I'm enjoying the cigar. Thanks to whomever added this to the pass.


----------



## Maxh92

While watching the LSU / VOLS game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> While watching the LSU / VOLS game. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to pick up a couple of these! I really enjoyed the early version of the original Prensado. How do these compare?


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> I really need to pick up a couple of these! I really enjoyed the early version of the original Prensado. How do these compare?


Honestly, it has been a while since I've had a regular Prensado. I really enjoy the Lost Art, though. It has a nice balanced profile, and it isn't boring. At least that is my take on it. I'm terrible at describing sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> Honestly, it has been a while since I've had a regular Prensado. I really enjoy the Lost Art, though. It has a nice balanced profile, and it isn't boring. At least that is my take on it. I'm terrible at describing sticks. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good enough endorsement for me to give them a try. Thanks bud!


----------



## Verdict

Meh









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mambo5

Gift from my brother for bday. Sharing with brother and dad. Where you at @Gummy Jones?


----------



## LeatherNeck

mambo5 said:


> Gift from my brother for bday. Sharing with brother and dad. Where you at @Gummy Jones?


Nice! (Both of them)


----------



## WNYTony

Luminosa


----------



## Westside Threat

Privada 9 & Makers 46. Costco had the Holiday gift box and I bit...whats a man to do?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Am I mad for thinking these are overrated?
There's a charred ash aftertaste I'm not partial to with not a lot else going on to pull it through. Perhaps it needed some age. I had two in the humidor, so I tried this one as a baseline.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,







It's a wee bit chilly this morning!


----------



## yamirstogies239

montecristo classic last nite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mambo5 said:


> Gift from my brother for bday. Sharing with brother and dad. Where you at @Gummy Jones?


How is the Balvenie 14 yr Caribbean Cask? I usually get the double cask 12 yr.


----------



## WABOOM

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and Sumatra,
> View attachment 167042
> 
> It's a wee bit chilly this morning!


Its 18°f here...


----------



## mambo5

Olecharlie said:


> How is the Balvenie 14 yr Caribbean Cask? I usually get the double cask 12 yr.


It was excellent. Very smooth, but good taste, and there was def. a hint of sweetness from the rum cast. Certainly a unique taste.


----------



## BillH

Luminosa yesterday afternoon. Washed down with..









This stuffs unreal, only just started drinking nog last year but man.. it's garrreat


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The Alma by Nicholas J Cigars


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Macanudo Cru Royale today. It's been a while since I've smoked this stick and @ibrewmination obviously thought it was time I revisited it when he sent me one in the Noob Sampler Trade. It's smoking very well Jeremy - thanks for sending one I tend to overlook !


----------



## Olecharlie

Very nice gifts Mambo5, your brother must like you!


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167098&stc=1&d=1511122724

Another Favorite Brick House Maduro... This stick had an incredible draw, just like a Pardon.


----------



## PTAaron

Tried this while doing Christmas lights - did not like it. Smelled great, tasted great pre-light... I ditched it about 1/4 through.


----------



## bostoneo




----------



## msmith1986

Elite maduro on the way back from the girls seeing Santa at Bass Pro. They look forward to the fun every year.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with a cup of Kona


----------



## csk415

First stick since surgery. Going small.

Forgot to add thanks to @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Todos Los Dias for the end of a long day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Verdict said:


> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


That is a good morning stick, but better in robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bobalu Texas Select LE before the game.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

mpomario said:


> That is a good morning stick, but better in robusto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I prefer robusto Size anywho. I just so happened to get this one in the sampler. I have another robusto resting though that I'll fire up in a few weeks.

I've found I'm not a big fan of churchills lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tonight, I hung out with my best friend while the wives and daughters spent the day out. I had the Prensado and my buddy had the Melanio. We both had some Hibiki for the first time and it was the smoothest "whisky" I've ever had and I've had my share of different whiskies over the years. If you've never tried it, I highly recommend it!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Nat Sherman Epoca tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio,


----------



## GOT14U

Game smoke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Not too bad at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Not too bad at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> First stick since surgery. Going small.
> 
> Forgot to add thanks to @WNYTony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but methinks you have me mixed up with some other Puffer. 
I don't think that I've ever had one of those myself in the Fogata or bought one. 
May have to - how was it ?


----------



## msmith1986

Relaxing with a Smith maduro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Everything 's so new to me that I just wanted something that I wouldn't have to analyze and that I know I enjoy. Only Macanudo I've tried and I've read it's not typical of the brand. 
Lagunitas' Brown Shugga is a good cigar beer, I think, from one of my favorite breweries.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just smoked an Illusione Rothchildes at a cigar lounge in Portland. Very enjoyable experience. That little stick burns hot if you puff it too often!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another mystery stick with some Sumatra dark roast


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Thanks but methinks you have me mixed up with some other Puffer.
> 
> I don't think that I've ever had one of those myself in the Fogata or bought one.
> 
> May have to - how was it ?


I was wrong. It came from @MyFatherFan. So, thank you to Mitch. Draw was a hair loose so it went pretty quick. Other than that it was a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session from Sept  it was hidden otherwise I would have smoked it already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Happy Tat Monday... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UnderCrown Toro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

AJ New World Connecticut. Woody, nutty. Cedar and cream coming later.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A homeroll from a brother on another forum, very nice it is


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

SoCal Gunner said:


> Last night - one of my new favorites












Smoked one a month ago at Davidoff on the LV Strip. Wasn't bad...not bad at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I bought 10 of these 5.5x55 maduros last December and forgot I had them until I found them again this morning. Top notch $5-$6 smoke. A quick search suggests they are made in the same factory as AB, Viaje, and Illusione in Honduras. They have that deep, rich chocolate/coffee, earth, pepper, and spice flavor I like from Honduran/Nicaraguan blends.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Just (3) today started with a couple of Oliva Box Pressed Torpedos "G", followed by a Don Pepin Cuban Classic. Both are on my personal favorites list.


----------



## mpomario

8+months rest on this tasty treat after working on painting the house most of the day. Taking a long time doing it myself but hey Rome right? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crowned Heads BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

Here's to @Gummy Jones, for making moves and taking chances!


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## LeatherNeck

After working on Christmas ashtrays today. I love Maduro, but I'm on the fence with this one. Thank you @poppajon75 for sending this stick to me.


----------



## Ewood

Had to dip into one of these Anacondas... for research purposes of course









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> After working on Christmas ashtrays today. I love Maduro, but I'm on the fence with this one. Thank you @poppajon75 for sending this stick to me.


I love those. Is it the 11/18?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Whiskey rebellion, tasty and strong.


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> Had to dip into one of these Anacondas... for research purposes of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think that is a Fumas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> I think that is a Fumas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh you're so right. I just checked the cello. Bought this one from a B&M a few months back

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> Ahh you're so right. I just checked the cello. Bought this one from a B&M a few months back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Made me want one of mine....hehe. How'd you like the Fuma. I have really liked the whole line.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Velvet Rat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby,


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I love those. Is it the 11/18? Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm not 100% sure because this one was a straight parejo. :ask::noidea:


----------



## csk415

I was happy to see this stick from @MyFatherFan in my maw he picked up. Had one once before and it was not good. Not sure why. I'm happy to report that this one is a complete 180 from the last one. Been a good smoke so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm not 100% sure because this one was a straight parejo. :ask::noidea:


I usually smoke the 11/18, it is a slight figurado. Not sure if I ever had the TM in regular parejo. What did you think of it by the time you smoked the whole thing?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Foundry Chillin Moose... I think I'll the the others rest for awhile...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Great way to start the week of Thanksgiving!Haven't been a fan of Rocky Patel except a very recent sungrown churchill, which was surprisingly decent. @WNYTony said this is one he liked and I gotta say, she's a beauty. The very brown cellophane and crystals bear testimony to the care taken in the keeping of this cigar, rendering me extremely grateful for the experience.
This cigar really shines on the retrohale with sweet and full chestnut along with some nutmeg.
I will certainly be ordering these and I pray for the fortitude to be able to eventually age some of them, one day, as long as this has been.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I usually smoke the 11/18, it is a slight figurado. Not sure if I ever had the TM in regular parejo. What did you think of it by the time you smoked the whole thing?
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This was my second TM; however, the first was many years ago with the old band and several years rest on it. Honestly, the jury is still out on this one. Don't get me wrong, it was good just lacked the wow. I've smoked plenty one dimensional cigars that lacked the wow factor and enjoyed them. I'll have to grab some more of these to test further.


----------



## Hickorynut

Because Tuesday needed help....with BRCC AK47.....LFD Ligero from the SUB10 pass....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last one from an old box ( 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SP Triple Anejo and Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Looks like a BIG boy right there Nathan. ^^


----------



## msmith1986

Pequaños tin from black Friday sale last year. I heard rumors NC Cohibas need rest. It seems to be true. Not exactly my cup of tea, but it's completely different than the 2 I smoked earlier in the year. I wish I still had the SLRs this size because I would be able to smoke a lot more often.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Last night I found 2 new favorites. I absolutely LOVE Drew Estates Undercrown Shade Grown, but the Rocky Patel Sun Grown IMO is better than the Undercrown Sun Grown. Now thinking seriously about getting me a box of each. What do you guys think about these 2 Cigars?


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> Made me want one of mine....hehe. How'd you like the Fuma. I have really liked the whole line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a very different smoke than anything I've had. I think it'll be great with some time

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Matfam1 said:


> Foundry Chillin Moose... I think I'll the the others rest for awhile...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good idea. Have you had the Chillin' Moose Too(with the red band)? Wondering if there's much difference in the new run.


----------



## MyFatherFan

csk415 said:


> I was happy to see this stick from @MyFatherFan in my maw he picked up. Had one once before and it was not good. Not sure why. I'm happy to report that this one is a complete 180 from the last one. Been a good smoke so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it. 
@Fusion Colin had sent me one awhile back and luckily my local B&M had some in stock because it is an enjoyable smoke.
@csk415 - Those AVO Fogata are great, but like you said, draw is on the loose side. I upped the RH on my last batch from 65% up to 68% and it helped a lot. The ones I have now must not be fully acclimated yet, but I would recommend giving it another go down the road.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Enjoyable smoke on this beautiful Bronx day.


----------



## Matfam1

disco_potato said:


> Good idea. Have you had the Chillin' Moose Too(with the red band)? Wondering if there's much difference in the new run.


I have not, I'm very new to cigars. Just sort of exploring stuff right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith Tuscarora Palma natural
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Dominican Republic Cohiba Red Dot Chruchill I have has about 6 months get some time on it. Time does wonderful thing to Cigars. The follow up will be a Oliva Serie "G Torped Box Pressed a favorite can go wrong with stick.


----------



## quesquared

Tasty









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

@StillPuffin I believe sent me this one from the Make a wish list. Smoked this last night, an interesting & tasty cigar but what was best about it was the construction. I tend not to notice things like the burn line or speed of the burn, but this was just that good the whole way through.

Strong honey taste, then moderate cinnamon and a touch of clove taste. Good smoke.


----------



## mpomario

Coat number one on. Time for a break. Happy Tatuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

By far and away my favorite stick so far.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Aquitaine mode 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Buena Vista Edition Limitada. Very good. Sad they are discontinued before I found them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## disco_potato

Smoked The SEA courtesy of @Cigars by Nicholas J.

Rustic looking Zing on the tongue on the cold draw but no pepper when smoking. Sweetness comes in the second third followed by roasted nuts in the final third. Great draw tightened up on me in the last third. Enjoyable stick and can't wait to light up The ALMA after it rests a bit more.














Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> RC Aquitaine mode 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favorite Roma stick so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana,


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin in the shack!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Not bad!


----------



## Olecharlie

disco_potato said:


> Smoked The SEA courtesy of @Cigars by Nicholas J.
> 
> Rustic looking Zing on the tongue on the cold draw but no pepper when smoking. Sweetness comes in the second third followed by roasted nuts in the final third. Great draw tightened up on me in the last third. Enjoyable stick and can't wait to light up The ALMA after it rests a bit more.
> View attachment 167442
> View attachment 167450
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Wow, look at the face on the cigar. 2nd pic


----------



## GOT14U

Skinny for the end! Maybe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, look at the face on the cigar. 2nd pic


woah, didn't even see it til you mentioned it.


----------



## WABOOM

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, look at the face on the cigar. 2nd pic


That's crazy!!!!!


----------



## quesquared

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, look at the face on the cigar. 2nd pic


Wow, lol. That sh*t was cool!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, look at the face on the cigar. 2nd pic


That's wicked! Didn't see it the first time, but now there's not even a cigar there....just an old angry man's face lost at SEA.


----------



## WNYTony

Padron 2000


----------



## tazdvl

This one has an identity crisis. I don't think this one would be worth it if I paid full price.


----------



## msmith1986

Late smoke while relaxing on the couch.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Feeling helpful again. Tuesday needed help and so does hump day. FDLA and BRCC..... thanks @Ewood yours had more rest than mine 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

A buddy and I smoking on the porch last night. I was smoking an asylum premium and he had a cromagnon. I think it was @Rondo who posted about the asylum which made me want to try it. Definitely a good cigar for the price!! Chocolate and coffee and maybe a little earthy-ness. One of my favorites so far!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva O and Sumatra,


----------



## bostoneo

Splitting time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

New tabernacle limited









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Decent smoke. Very tight draw, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

My good old buddy gave me good stuffs. Cubans and Davidoff. 
Happy Thanksgiving!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A home roll from another rolling brother Bliss cigars, can’t figure out how to post a pick with this iPad lol


----------



## tampasteve1

Rosa Cuba Angels, nice little cigar. I bought a bundle based on a recommendation and am very happy.


----------



## johnbljr

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Unbanded Obsidian Ghost Blend I *think*. Not entirely sure as this wasn't as harsh as the previous Obsidian I've had. Nutty throughout. ~2hr smoke which would be great if it wasn't 28* outside. Brrr.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

johnbljr said:


> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


What did you think about this stick? Personally I LOVED the first 2/3 but couldn't quite finish the last 1/3 due to the immense peppery flavor...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Feeling helpful again. Tuesday needed help and so does hump day. FDLA and BRCC..... thanks @Ewood yours had more rest than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hickorynut, how cold was it this morning, it was 30 deg here. I'm just now having my first smoke of the day.


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That one you sent me in the blind was really good.

Small tat for mid day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167586&stc=1&d=1511380873http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167594&stc=1&d=1511381218


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Unbanded Obsidian Ghost Blend I *think*. Not entirely sure as this wasn't as harsh as the previous Obsidian I've had. Nutty throughout. ~2hr smoke which would be great if it wasn't 28* outside. Brrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I have one left out of my yin yang sampler I bought last year. May have to pull it out and sacrifice it today now. Forgot about it. Those obsidians were good with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry ROTT for his New World Wednesday. Connie Corona Gorda. Already pretty good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Sometimes you need more than one in a day. MUWAT nightcrawler. Somewhat creamy, earthy, bready, pretty good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Hickorynut, how cold was it this morning, it was 30 deg here. I'm just now having my first smoke of the day.


42 at the time of that pic....smoke was rising off the river below...gonna need some Rondo gloves soon....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167586&stc=1&d=1511380873http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167594&stc=1&d=1511381218


Good stick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Midday stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Obsidian Ghost Blend. Dark and toothy. Well rested. The other was pretty good a few months back let's see how this is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch Wednesday smoke earlier courtesy of @ebnash. Thanks Erik, I liked it very much, even with such little rest. I think those will make it into my favorite little smokes tupper along with the Casta Minutemans, 4" Last Calls, and Illusione Rothschilds. That thing had a surprisingly long burn time too, a just over an hour.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08 right thread this time lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni,


----------



## johnbljr

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbljr

Shadowdogg said:


> What did you think about this stick? Personally I LOVED the first 2/3 but couldn't quite finish the last 1/3 due to the immense peppery flavor...


I was surprised at how much I liked this. So impressed with the flavor that I will be including it in my normal rotation. I did not notice too much pepperiness but I did have to relight so that may have thrown the flavor off.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Flavor bomb! This is gonna be a good night!


----------



## Hickorynut

........


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167586&stc=1&d=1511380873http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167594&stc=1&d=1511381218


I got something you can use to hold that stick instead of balancing it on that bottle. PM me your addy and I'll send you one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> I got something you can use to hold that stick instead of balancing it on that bottle. PM me your addy and I'll send you one. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it @Olecharlie! Free here comes with no gimmicks.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> Obsidian Ghost Blend. Dark and toothy. Well rested. The other was pretty good a few months back let's see how this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this "Obsidian Ghost Blend" that you guys are smoking? I have had Obsidian and Obsidian White Noise in my humi for years (Yen and Yang), but I can find nothing on "Ghost Blend". Please enlighten me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Anejo last night and now my last Boondock goes up in flames :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

johnbljr said:


> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Don't know the cigar but, that's one hell of a "FOOT SHOT" well done!

Ps....little inside joke around here I'm sure you'll figure it out soon enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> I got something you can use to hold that stick instead of balancing it on that bottle. PM me your addy and I'll send you one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speechless &#128566; PM SENT


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> What is this "Obsidian Ghost Blend" that you guys are smoking? I have had Obsidian and Obsidian White Noise in my humi for years (Yen and Yang), but I can find nothing on "Ghost Blend". Please enlighten me.


As far as I'm aware, it only comes in the 10 stick sampler. Supposedly just a different vitola but same blend. If I can find my other one, I'll gladly send it your way.


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> I got something you can use to hold that stick instead of balancing it on that bottle. PM me your addy and I'll send you one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

disco_potato said:


> As far as I'm aware, it only comes in the 10 stick sampler. Supposedly just a different vitola but same blend. If I can find my other one, I'll gladly send it your way.


I thank you brother, but if it's the same blend; I've got it already. I really do thank you for the generosity! I thought it was one that I missed somewhere/somehow, but it doesn't seem so. Very kind of you non-the-less. :wink2:


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> What is this "Obsidian Ghost Blend" that you guys are smoking? I have had Obsidian and Obsidian White Noise in my humi for years (Yen and Yang), but I can find nothing on "Ghost Blend". Please enlighten me.


In the Yy sampler were 2 Ghost Blend cigars. They were secret blends. I am thinking they were blending session sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gotcha!


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> 42 at the time of that pic....smoke was rising off the river below...gonna need some Rondo gloves soon....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have to gear up when I smoke in the winter. Hat, boots. Fire up a heater. Its not so bad now (26°f), but when its sub zero it gets to be too much. I will do my annual -15f pic in January.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> I have to gear up when I smoke in the winter. Hat, boots. Fire up a heater. Its not so bad now (26°f), but when its sub zero it gets to be too much. I will do my annual -15f pic in January.


I remember -15 from the farm in WI..that'll be Waboom the human bundle....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Really enjoying this stick tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> I have to gear up when I smoke in the winter. Hat, boots. Fire up a heater. Its not so bad now (26°f), but when its sub zero it gets to be too much. I will do my annual -15f pic in January.


I loved those days in Wyoming. Coldest I was in was -35 with no windchill factored in...makes for a unproductive day but something about being able to handle that gives me a kick. Oil companies just love seeing you out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Sorry to rub it in, but......


----------



## GOT14U

^^^^^^ bahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Movie night smokes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> I thank you brother, but if it's the same blend; I've got it already. I really do thank you for the generosity! I thought it was one that I missed somewhere/somehow, but it doesn't seem so. Very kind of you non-the-less. :wink2:


I mentioned it just being a different vitola based on the discussion here -> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/170624-obsidian-experiment-blends.html The sampler itself describes them as



> Finally, you'll get two "Ghost Blends". These are a big mystery. Word on the street is it's a trial to see if this blend receives a warm welcome. If so, we're likely to see it as a debuted new blend from Obsidian in the years to come!


----------



## csk415

It's been @MyFatherFan smokes the past few days. Digging the lancero size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

tazdvl said:


> Sorry to rub it in, but......


But what is your late August forecast? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> But what is your late August forecast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou,


----------



## tazdvl

Champagne InHand said:


> But what is your late August forecast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touche!!
I've seen a 132° summer, although the National Weather Service didn't admit it. July and August are so hot and dry a Churchill will spontaneously combust and burn itself to a nub in 5 minutes, your shoes will melt and stick to the blacktop, and you need cooking mitts to touch your steering wheel!!


----------



## GOT14U

Bullhead City is no joke with the heat. Your 115 is like our 120 over there...screw that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> It's been @MyFatherFan smokes the past few days. Digging the lancero size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lancero'a are my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Having a La Palina Black Label (while listening to Black Label Society) thanks to @poppajon75
Really liking this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

El Trovador and a splash of cognac. My cooking for the night is done, time to relax.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tonight, my furry companion and I are enjoying a tasty AVO Syncro Nicaragua. I swear this one tastes even better since I got lucky and jumped on that infamous Famous deal. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mister Stogie said:


> Tonight, my furry companion and I are enjoying a tasty AVO Syncro Nicaragua. I swear this one tastes even better since I got lucky and jumped on that infamous Famous deal.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Nice shot! We luv feet around here.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Went it the good $hit stash!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

GOT14U said:


> Having a La Palina Black Label (while listening to Black Label Society) thanks to @poppajon75
> Really liking this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it treats you well. Those are tasty in my opinion.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

GOT14U said:


> Nice shot! We luv feet around here..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! There was a reason my feet were in the pic this evening. I wanted to make our foot-fetish brothers happy. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

csk415 said:


> It's been @MyFatherFan smokes the past few days. Digging the lancero size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think? Was up at the local lounge tonight and they didn't have any custom rolls, unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

poppajon75 said:


> Hope it treats you well. Those are tasty in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Definitely, I'd love to taste one after a long rest... definitely a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Long Live the King


----------



## GOT14U

Last one! First Opus thanks to @WNYTony good stick, but I don't think all the hype is justified. Definitely good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Honestly I cashed that Opus and replaced it with a Roth 2nd.....to earthy for me I think...but I do have a strange palate....I'll have to bomb people opus'x and Padrons from now on....way more interesting for me! Lol I must be crazy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Uf-13!!!!


----------



## msmith1986

Relaxing in here while it gets cold outside.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

msmith1986 said:


> Relaxing in here while it gets cold outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


If it were 2am here.... I'd be relaxing in bed, in a prone position.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Tuckerjack said:


> A buddy and I smoking on the porch last night. I was smoking an asylum premium and he had a cromagnon. I think it was @Rondo who posted about the asylum which made me want to try it. Definitely a good cigar for the price!! Chocolate and coffee and maybe a little earthy-ness. One of my favorites so far!


Is that a smoking jacket over scrubs?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Matfam1 said:


> If it were 2am here.... I'd be relaxing in bed, in a prone position.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're only 3 hours behind me. Besides, I go to bed somewhere between 3 and 5 a.m. and get up around 10-11 a.m. I've been on mostly a 2nd shift schedule for many years. One "perk" of working for yourself I guess. Ugh.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Thanksgiving Puff-kin...I'm thankful for so many affordable good smokes and the variety of choices...La Palina Classic and Kona with a smile....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Lancero'a are my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might just be mine now also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

MyFatherFan said:


> What did you think? Was up at the local lounge tonight and they didn't have any custom rolls, unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Really liked the smoke. Everything was spot on with it. I need to explore the lance a lot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

My favorite from Curivari--El Gran Rey :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old school Camacho with a cup of Sumatra,







Happy Thanksgiving Y'all


----------



## czartann

Happy Thanksgiving folks 

I still have to go catch a turkey for dinner. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Mister Stogie said:


> Tonight, my furry companion and I are enjoying a tasty AVO Syncro Nicaragua. I swear this one tastes even better since I got lucky and jumped on that infamous Famous deal.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Best $.75 cigar I've had. 

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

disco_potato said:


> Best $.75 cigar I've had.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


LOL! Yup! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Mister Stogie said:


> Tonight, my furry companion and I are enjoying a tasty AVO Syncro Nicaragua. I swear this one tastes even better since I got lucky and jumped on that infamous Famous deal.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Maybe Santa will bring you some socks for Christmas..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Maybe Santa will bring you some socks for Christmas..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Or bad Santa might cut those feet off....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Nice shot! We luv feet around here..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freaks.. I'd love to see yunz guys' search history..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Happy Thanksgiving! Go Cowboys! Check later after I've stuff miceelf. One of my favorite Connecticuts. MF Connie with coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Me something special Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962, been sitting about 4 months in my humidor. Sorry for the weird angle, first time I tried to go this?

Sixty - Eight, Sunny, no wind nice day in the desert.


----------



## Mister Stogie

UBC03 said:


> Maybe Santa will bring you some socks for Christmas..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LOL! In South Florida, we have flip-flops on our Christmas lists... ☀

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Mister Stogie said:


> LOL! In South Florida, we have flip-flops on our Christmas lists... ️
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Grown men in flip flops.. 









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Took another stab at doing it the right way, looks better to me. Old people are computer dummies, that me big dummy.


----------



## Maxh92

RomaCraft Aquitaine this Thanksgiving morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

UBC03 said:


> Grown men in flip flops..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk












Have you ever really wanted to see a pic, but Crapatalk refuses to show it to you? That's me right now... 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

Happy Thanksgiving All! God Bless!


----------



## SurfnSafari

*Well I think I finally figure out how to do it right*

Hope this works. :ss


----------



## Hickorynut

Y'all enjoy your Turkey....my wife works today (she's a nurse) and I am on call...so I am having a BOTL hawaiian luau....This Feral pig courtesy of @WABOOM and Nau Pauli coffee....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167866&stc=1&d=1511465332

My First Regina, working on it right now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=167866&stc=1&d=1511465332
> 
> My First Regina, working on it right now.


Dang it! Googling Regina... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Dang it! Googling Regina...
> 
> Ha, finally one you haven't tried. Do not order, I have a little something coming your way.


----------



## mpomario

After feast Smoke. Padron 80 years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Before feast, working up the appetite smoke. A first for me and holiday treat worthy! Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> After feast Smoke. Padron 80 years. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171123/2621117885d655f777cb99e5579f39a6.jpg[/
> 
> You can't go wrong with a Pardon!


----------



## disco_potato

blackrabbit said:


> Before feast, working up the appetite smoke. A first for me and holiday treat worthy! Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost :vs_cool:


Careful, a wild beast approaches.

Hope you made it out alive. :wink2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.

Finally got around to smoke it after 1 year in the tupperdor.
I dig it. Heavy on the retro from the start. Heavy coffee and now milk chocolate after the ash dropped.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Freaks.. I'd love to see yunz guys' search history..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No you don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AJ Fallen Angel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

czartann said:


> Happy Thanksgiving folks
> 
> I still have to go catch a turkey for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the freak is that? That's a special Halloween cigar, right?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl,


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Thanksgiving blend and some turkey frying.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying a @csk415 MAW cigar out. Thanks much for the new to me cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

esteban carreras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying a @csk415 MAW cigar out. Thanks much for the new to me cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much so, lots of vanilla and great construction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

My Father LE corona


----------



## WABOOM

V torp


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Now that’s some nice sticks fellows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Grab a gar and go Friday...with Kona! Kinda digging this Bobalu...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Grab a gar and go Friday...with Kona! Kinda digging this Bobalu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Your the Man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Your the Man!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my heater btw...a gas fire table on the deck. Good for marshmallows too.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

LeatherNeck said:


> What the freak is that? That's a special Halloween cigar, right?


Yes. Lol. The Farmer Bill Hachet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Psycho Seven Maduro for this morning. First time trying this stick...very happy with the choice.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

czartann said:


>


How would you compare it to the regular black market?


----------



## disco_potato

Citrus/sour from the start, pepper, wood. Sweetness in the last third. Very close to ordering a box. Only thing holding me back is a certain "crack stick" that I'm wanting to blindly buy a box of.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

After dinner RC courtesy of @BillH...with some Peets BM.....beautiful afternoon on the river...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Just rub in on in while I’m working!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Thanksgiving smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Very Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First short story. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

blackrabbit said:


> How would you compare it to the regular black market?


I like this better than the original Black Market. I find it more flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Ezra Zion.. blending sample batch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Four Kicks Maduro en Corona Gorda. This could very well become one of myfavorite CH offerings.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

2017 Mike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had a couple of Sticks today, the best on was this UPMANN-The Banker.


----------



## LeatherNeck

LGC Rival Twin 2016.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> LGC Rival Twin 2016.


not seen that one, nice!


----------



## bigronbee

Thanksgiving smoke #2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill for my afternoon smoke,


----------



## Matfam1

Some of the stuff you guys are smoking looks amazing... I'm gonna have to make a list I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Tried this one tonight. It had been sitting around in the tupperdore for quite a while. Honestly, not a huge fan. Had a funny aftertaste to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbljr

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

#2 for today while working on my old man's ashtray Christmas present. Cusano 18 Double Conecticut. Mild to medium body, but wow the flavors! Burn is razor sharp and smoking wonderfully. Nice way to end a stressful week.


----------



## Westside Threat

LeatherNeck said:


> #2 for today while working on my old man's ashtray Christmas present. Cusano 18 Double Conecticut. Mild to medium body, but wow the flavors! Burn is razor sharp and smoking wonderfully. Nice way to end a stressful week.


You have a link to an online shop where you sell your ashtrays?


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Four Kicks Maduro en Corona Gorda. This could very well become one of myfavorite CH offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like to hear this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Trying one from that $1 gimmick. Still needs a little more rest. Smoking fine just seems lite the RH is still a little high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Four Kicks Maduro en Corona Gorda. This could very well become one of myfavorite CH offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't believe my local B&M didn't get these...I'm gonna have to order some from SBC I think....I'm a four kicks whore and love me some Madura!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a "T" to follow up my Saka! Only good shit tonight! No guessing or trying new sticks! If you haven't got the new "T" you better!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a "T" to follow up my Saka! Only good shit tonight! No guessing or trying new sticks! If you haven't got the new "T" you better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smokes. I'm digging the smoke shack brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Nice smokes. I'm digging the smoke shack brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to cover every inch of osb! It will take a bit....grab some "T"s call Fine Ash Cigar and get some dude....I'm so serious! I can send you one before you buy if you want. But if you buy and don't like I'll buy the box from you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I'm trying to cover every inch of osb! It will take a bit....grab some "T"s call Fine Ash Cigar and get some dude....I'm so serious! I can send you one before you buy if you want. But if you buy and don't like I'll buy the box from you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on a buying freeze at the moment I just dropped some major coin on a box of '07 siglo vi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

This one was alright. Still not something I would stock though. I have a few more though
Maybe more rest will do them justice.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Elegancia Corona tonight


----------



## Maxh92

AJF Last Call Natural.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'm on a buying freeze at the moment I just dropped some major coin on a box of '07 siglo vi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully they are legit! If so don't forget about your buddy in AZ....lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Hopefully they are legit! If so don't forget about your buddy in AZ....lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jerod you make it hard to forget someone like you lol. Those were from another source anyways. I've got Xmas presents planned lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I'm on a buying freeze at the moment I just dropped some major coin on a box of '07 siglo vi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and I'll get you straightened out with not having a "T" you pour bastard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Jerod you make it hard to forget someone like you lol. Those were from another source anyways. I've got Xmas presents planned lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really mean the best but love to "f" with people...I have a warped sense of humor....if we ever meet up personally be on your toes. Just sayin I have a personality of a asshole but a heart like a sissy Layla.....some people get me some don't...I say screw the people that don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I really mean the best but love to "f" with people...I have a warped sense of humor....if we ever meet up personally be on your toes. Just sayin I have a personality of a asshole but a heart like a sissy Layla.....some people get me some don't...I say screw the people that don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get you brother. I think me and you would be a whole pile of trouble for some folks lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

EZ Apple Pie!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Relaxing watching Gangster Squad









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> Relaxing watching Gangster Squad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Go to bed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Go to bed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? I sleep from 5 a.m. to 10 a.m. 

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Well fine....lol...figure out how to get me some of this new brandy and a bottle of your rum....lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Well fine....lol...figure out how to get me some of this new brandy and a bottle of your rum....lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since AZ doesn't have ABC, I might be able to. Let me check on that. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## FLsmoker

smoked this last night... didnt like it.
construction/draw are perfect, I just dont like the flavor


----------



## JtAv8tor

You know the drill. Corto and coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

EZ Blessed Leaf TANAKH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CH/Cigar Fed, 729 Calloway Lane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cleaning up the shop and garage.....it had to get smoked sooner or later....haha









Change of plans...going riding instead...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

I haven't had a stick since Tuesday.. Something is wrong with my life...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

*La Estrella Cubana - Cheap stuff - But good.*

These are what I call a bundles of flavor. The back story is they are made in Nicaragua apparently made by General Cigar for their sister companies in the Scandavian Tabacco Group. They come in Churchill, Toro, and Last Torpedo sizes.

As I hope you can see the wrapped or Celo is Golden-rod in color. They apparently had some time on them before I got them. They are a bundle cigar that come in bundles of 25.

Good construction, burn & ash quality. What I call a very good stick when I want something under $1.35/stick.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second photo before lighting up.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Thought I would post one more photo to show ash quality. Have smoke all three sizes, and they are great if I want something inexpensive. I would say they are a Medium strength.

FYI


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=168178&stc=1&d=1511645282

Just finished a AJ New World and decided it was too nice of a day so I fired up another Stick! Trying to catch up with you guys.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Asylum Straight Jacket Gordo courtesy of @Mike2147. I don't particularly care for this size, but I'm trying to decide if I want to buy more of the blend and this is all that I have to go by. It's a nice smoke but has the typical big RG issues. Who has smoked a smaller vitola (what size?) and could recommend I persue this line further? Thanks Gunny (haven't seen you around in a while) and all you Mother Puffers!:wink2:


----------



## Maxh92

The only RP that I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Got these Caldwell Yellow Cake in a trade with @GOT14U a little while back and figured today was a good day to break into them. Great smoke - what else you got you hate Jerod ???


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Got these Caldwell Yellow Cake in a trade with @GOT14U a little while back and figured today was a good day to break into them. Great smoke - what else you got you hate Jerod ???


Still saving up for you next shipment of padrons! Lol....love those yellow Cakes. The smaller size I think are a bit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Last stick was a My Father's Cuban Classic very good stick.


----------



## Verdict

Yumm









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Killer Bee >


----------



## Tulse

Not in my wheel house. I've had some good AB's, this just wasn't one.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Maxh92

Haven't had one of these in a while. Good stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Got these Caldwell Yellow Cake in a trade with @GOT14U a little while back and figured today was a good day to break into them. Great smoke - what else you got you hate Jerod ???


Knew I should have picked some up.

Tonight's stick for me. 
If you want plentiful smoke to pretend your a old locomotive, this is your stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Asylum Straight Jacket Gordo courtesy of @Mike2147. I don't particularly care for this size, but I'm trying to decide if I want to buy more of the blend and this is all that I have to go by. It's a nice smoke but has the typical big RG issues. Who has smoked a smaller vitola (what size?) and could recommend I persue this line further? Thanks Gunny (haven't seen you around in a while) and all you Mother Puffers!:wink2:


The robusto size is good for me. I prefer the maduro Asylum 13 robusto over the straight jacket though.

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

It's Saturday Fuente for me with Opus X Fuente Fuente. From @Mounivong thanks for the experience bro. If not for the msrp it would be a good smoke.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Casta corona to watch Dawn of the Dead. Apparently I've had this one since they started a few years ago. It looks pretty beat up, but that Brazilian tobacco is so good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Macabi by Sosa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

On an AJ kick tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> On an AJ kick tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 - E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2015


----------



## tazdvl




----------



## Matfam1

Ok paring this with a Hazelnut Brown Nectar from Rogue Brewing

Holy cow....









Oh, and I'm in the middle of an extensive remodel... don't judge

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tulse said:


> Not in my wheel house. I've had some good AB's, this just wasn't one.


Lol, I actually like the Coyol.



msmith1986 said:


> The robusto size is good for me. I prefer the maduro Asylum 13 robusto over the straight jacket though.
> Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Aside from the mammoth 6x80 Olgre, this is the first Asylum I do believe I've had. I will look for the maduro 13, thanks bro.



Maxh92 said:


> On an AJ kick tonight.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one's on my MAW list; how is it? I've been looking for deals on them, but either no one's running deals or I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> That one's on my MAW list; how is it? I've been looking for deals on them, but either no one's running deals or I'm not looking in the right places.


Cigarplace.biz has boxes starting under $100.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Lol, I actually like the Coyol.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Aside from the mammoth 6x80 Olgre, this is the first Asylum I do believe I've had. I will look for the maduro 13, thanks bro.
> 
> That one's on my MAW list; how is it? I've been looking for deals on them, but either no one's running deals or I'm not looking in the right places.


I would compare it to the Enclave. I actually enjoyed it more than the Enclave. Nice medium bodied smoke. I don't usually like lighter sticks, but it hit the spot last night.

Palina Black Label this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Finally... Been too long since my last cigar... Not a fan of flavored cigars but I figured I would give it a try...









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Westside Threat said:


> You have a link to an online shop where you sell your ashtrays?


I don't. It's just kind of a hobby of mine. I've made a few "special requests" ones, but none to sell. I guess I could...I just haven't yet.


----------



## UBC03

@Olecharlie.. I deleted your last post. I dint know if you realized it has your text messages on it. Along with phone numbers..so I figured it'd be best to just delete it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Starting out with a solid mild medium. Bobalu white label. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=168354&stc=1&d=1511728016

First time for this stick, Appears to be a Maduro, used a 3 mm punch, perfect draw and plenty of smoke, even burn very enjoyable for the price. Can't wait to try other MADURO', so many cigars so little time.


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> @Olecharlie.. I deleted your last post. I dint know if you realized it has your text messages on it. Along with phone numbers..so I figured it'd be best to just delete it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You are correct Sir, I Just reposted, must be this Hofbrau Oktoberfest kicking in. &#128514;


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> You are correct Sir, I Just reposted, must be this Hofbrau Oktoberfest kicking in.


Sent a pm explaining in case you didn't see I deleted it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

House Blend Joya la Cubana Brazilian Mata Fina maduro robusto. Let's see if I found a local budget stick. Very toothy wrapper solid construction and appears from looking at the foot that it is rolled entubado.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=168362&stc=1&d=1511729580

Here is the one I was attempting to post. Please give us ole guys a couple Boggies!


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

house blend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finishing with a tasty fave.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> La Gran Llave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do those compare to his other sticks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> How do those compare to his other sticks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy these! For me by far AJ's best offering for an outfit not his own. Has a lot of similarities of the New World blend strong with a nice balance of spice/pepper. Great burn as always and tons of smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I really like these. Finished it on a nice hike. I should have brought my modus along as I was still enjoying it when it started burning my fingers.


----------



## GOT14U

Man these are smoking good ! Get ya some hit and runs!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores Serie Privada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

*Ava Maria Immulacutata*

Ava Maria Immulacutata Churchill was today's home run, nice smoke, good construction, good burn, good ash quality.

IMHO


----------



## Tuckerjack

ibrewmination said:


> Is that a smoking jacket over scrubs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's exactly what that is!


----------



## Tuckerjack

Been absent the last few days! Trying to get some good age on a few cigars so I have to be picky about what I smoke! AB American sun grown and an AJ last call. Both of which I really enjoyed! Smoking the AB right now.


----------



## GOT14U

Don't get much better! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Cold one tonight


----------



## GOT14U

Closing the night with a "T"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Abe Flores Gran Reserva courtesy of @ibrewmination
Great cigar. I've loved pretty much every A. Flores I've had. Thank you sir


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva and Peets to start the week....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano and Sumatra,


----------



## czartann

Good morning folks..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Closing the night with a "T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really are that good eh? Looks like I have to pick up a box soon.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I can't wait til they release 25 count boxes for the cazadore size for the monsters. Every one I've smoked out of the 10 count sampler box has been fantastic.


----------



## Fusion

Back from Seattle, couldnt figure out how to post a pic from my ipad lol, this one a roll from a fellow home roller on another forum.


----------



## Shadowdogg

Fusion said:


> Back from Seattle, couldnt figure out how to post a pic from my ipad lol, this one a roll from a fellow home roller on another forum.


another forum? your cheating on us? HOW RUDE... lol j/k


----------



## disco_potato

Dark flavors. Earth, chocolate, coffee.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Enjoyed this guy at work today. I will be buying some more of these for sure.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Amazon Basin :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> They really are that good eh? Looks like I have to pick up a box soon.


I luv them personally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Because Monday is over










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Probably the last of these I will ever get to smoke. It's the special size that came in the 4 count sampler box.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had about three today, Ave Maria Reconquista Perfecto 5.0"x58 nice Cigar that is what I call reasonable. If you like Cigar that are strong with some flavor its a winner IMHO.

That's a Golden Barrel Cactus in the background.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Oliva Serie G Toro like most Oliva's can not say anything bad. Good construction, burn, ash quality, just a good Cigar for a fair price.


----------



## LeatherNeck

SavageJak said:


> Enjoyed this guy at work today. I will be buying some more of these for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Inexpensive too, especially for a Fuente. Very enjoyable cigar, IMHO!



Gumby-cr said:


> Probably the last of these I will ever get to smoke. It's the special size that came in the 4 count sampler box.


Just saw those on the Devil site this weekend. Take a look, they may still have some available.


----------



## LeatherNeck

I have come to really enjoy these guys. I bought them a year ago and I think they are the best NC RyJ has to offer. Not a powerhouse, but second to my Diesels, these are a go-to Maddie for me. I've only got a few left so time for me to restock.
*In case you're wondering, the cheap POS 30 count Humi you see is my accessories box and the black Villiger box next to it is my band box. The ashtray is a one of a kind worth hundreds, maybe thousands of pennies.:wink2:


----------



## disco_potato

Probably the most unique cigar I've had so far. Grassy/cedar, and something...else.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Absolute pepper and smoke bomb here. A little too peppery for me in the first third, hope it dissipates throughout









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Palina BL

Meh......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> La Palina BL
> 
> Meh......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goes to show we're not all the same. I like that stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

White Johnny by Espinosa. Picked up from Underground cigars. Very peppery after first inch or so. Wrapper is buttery smooth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Now this always hits the spot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Goes to show we're not all the same. I like that stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, just something funky in the profile I couldn't get around. No biggie it aint the first or the last stick I've had ta pitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not much to look at but this is a stick most don't know of and can't get anyways....it's good tho.
Illusione La Grande Class Rex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I found this guy hiding in the bottom of my humidor. I think there were two of them in a sampler I bought almost a year ago. I think it's better the second go around.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Some of the members really have their photography skills down good, I am still trying to figure out how to get my photos better with an Old I-phone IV, use the fill flash, and shaky hands.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Root beer, over whelming root beer flavor I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007

New San Lotano I found at my local B&M shop very good!


----------



## Maxh92

Caldwell Backyard Bambi. Not really a fan. Completely one dimensional, and not a lot of flavor to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Avo Syncro tonight, that I got in a trade with my good buddy @Kidvegas
Kind of glad they weren't your thing Joe


----------



## msmith1986

Smith maduro after lunch. Asylum 13 on the way home tonight.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

CAO Extreme. About 6 months rest and it's way smoother now. But still just not a fan of any CAO I have tried









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> Probably the last of these I will ever get to smoke. It's the special size that came in the 4 count sampler box.


Hey @Gumby-cr, I may have been mistaken about c-bid, but the only other place that I could find that has these in stock is at Neptune here:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...igar-sampler&usg=AOvVaw39oSP8x4F6x_JbfoiC915y
Hope this helps you out brother!


----------



## Hickorynut

Training tonight and a full day of "meetings", only get one chance at this today...so I'm gonna make it count...tat Verocu courtesy of @Thig and BRCC...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning all :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Avo Syncro tonight, that I got in a trade with my good buddy @Kidvegas
> Kind of glad they weren't your thing Joe


Glad your digging those Tony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Some citrus on the start. I'll let the other stick rest.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

disco_potato said:


> Some citrus on the start. I'll let the other stick rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Love those, that is the undercrown shade correct?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today


----------



## huffer33

Was wishing I had a modus on this one.











Fusion said:


> One of my own today


That's Bad Ass looking dude!


----------



## disco_potato

Shadowdogg said:


> Love those, that is the undercrown shade correct?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


It is indeed.


----------



## Shadowdogg

disco_potato said:


> It is indeed.


One of my top 5. I prefer the RP sungrown over the undercrown sungrown

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Shadowdogg said:


> One of my top 5. I prefer the RP sungrown over the undercrown sungrown
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I don't believe I've had either. This Shade was nice. Just a nice, smooth stick I didn't need to concentrate on.


----------



## Shadowdogg

disco_potato said:


> I don't believe I've had either. This Shade was nice. Just a nice, smooth stick I didn't need to concentrate on.


Yes, if you want the same kind of experience with a little more of a flavor profile, do try the sun grown.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Not Bad


----------



## disco_potato

Wood, nuts, and something tangy/acidic.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quick smoke on my way to a no-heat call.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

EZ House Blend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Enjoyed a Padron 6000 Torpedo (5.5 X 52) what can you say about Padron, only good things. Their quality control IMHO is one of the best in the Cigar industry. Never ever had a bad Padron. Best part was this little Cigar was a gift from as friend. Great Stick.


----------



## SurfnSafari

This is an El Galan - Dona Nieves this stick is from a little boutique company based in Miami, Florida. Manufactured in Nicaragua. This Cigar is a box press stick (5.5 X 54). Nice little smoke that the construct is good, good burn, an last good ash quality. Aptly had two because I forgot how good they are.

El Galan is not one of the Cigars that you will read about in the Cigar magazines, apparently they are too small to buy advertising, but this stick, and the El Galan Maduro (6.0 X 60) are my other favorite from this little company.

FYI


----------



## SurfnSafari

Finish my day with an Oliva Serie "G" Maduro Torpedo Box Pressed, (6.5 X 52), can only say good things about Oliva the brand. Another brand of Cigars that is alway great. Great Cigar day.


----------



## Hickorynut

SurfnSafari said:


> This is an El Galan - Dona Nieves this stick is from a little boutique company based in Miami, Florida. Manufactured in Nicaragua. This Cigar is a box press stick (5.5 X 54). Nice little smoke that the construct is good, good burn, an last good ash quality. Aptly had two because I forgot how good they are.
> 
> El Galan is not one of the Cigars that you will read about in the Cigar magazines, apparently they are too small to buy advertising, but this stick, and the El Galan Maduro (6.0 X 60) are my other favorite from this little company.
> 
> FYI


Negra Macha Box Press....my favorite Nicaraguan Sleeper!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje TAA....real Gem from our West Coast Brother @SoCal Gunner. Very fine smoke my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Back in July I gambled on a La Aurora 4 cigar sampler that only cost me $8. Well tonight, without high hopes, I'm diving in to this Maduro Robusto because I'm just in that kinda "Who gives a shot" mood. When in that mood, I find it best to not pull from your "top shelf". Anyway, the cigar: hand made but definitely not hand rolled, rustic/wrinkled looking wrapper placement, sloppy single cap. Needless to say, I did not have high hopes for this one. With such a sloppy single cap I dared not attempt a full cut, but chose to "clover punch" the cap instead. I'm not doing a full review so lets cut to the chase, shall we? Cons: NOT A SINGLE ONE beyond esthetics. Pros: Hazelnut coffee, earth, sweetness, perfect draw, perfect burn (sharp as a butcher's knife), pleasent flavor and smoke aroma, tight ash that held on for over half the cigar (I pulled both bands with the ash still intact), long smoke time for a Robusto. To me, this is what I expect and want from every cigar that I smoke. No hassle, no fuss, just kick back and relax. If this is consistent within this line/blend, I want more! A $2 cigar performing at a $10+ level.....can't be true, right? I'll not cast judgment on one sample; however, I know this much, I'll buy more until they prove me wrong.


----------



## jjliver

Undercrown Robusto


----------



## LeatherNeck

jjliver said:


> Undercrown Robusto


Nice cigar...what's in the bottle?


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Back in July I gambled on a La Aurora 4 cigar sampler that only cost me $8. Well tonight, without high hopes, I'm diving in to this Maduro Robusto because I'm just in that kinda "Who gives a shot" mood. When in that mood, I find it best to not pull from your "top shelf". Anyway, the cigar: hand made but definitely not hand rolled, rustic/wrinkled looking wrapper placement, sloppy single cap. Needless to say, I did not have high hopes for this one. With such a sloppy single cap I dared not attempt a full cut, but chose to "clover punch" the cap instead. I'm not doing a full review so lets cut to the chase, shall we? Cons: NOT A SINGLE ONE beyond esthetics. Pros: Hazelnut coffee, earth, sweetness, perfect draw, perfect burn (sharp as a butcher's knife), pleasent flavor and smoke aroma, tight ash that held on for over half the cigar (I pulled both bands with the ash still intact), long smoke time for a Robusto. To me, this is what I expect and want from every cigar that I smoke. No hassle, no fuss, just kick back and relax. If this is consistent within this line/blend, I want more! A $2 cigar performing at a $10+ level.....can't be true, right? I'll not cast judgment on one sample; however, I know this much, I'll buy more until they prove me wrong.


La Aurora. .....I'm a fan! Happy to hear!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> La Aurora. .....I'm a fan! Happy to hear!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I've had a few of the brand myself and have known them to be underrated/unpopular but this one just blew my mind. I smoked a $12 cigar the other day (brand doesn't matter as I'm not slandering here) that didn't perform or taste near as good as this one did. I'm completely shocked and confused, honestly. Had this been a Gurkah, I would check myself into a psyc-ward tomorrow!


----------



## quesquared

A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!



















































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Back in July I gambled on a La Aurora 4 cigar sampler that only cost me $8. Well tonight, without high hopes, I'm diving in to this Maduro Robusto because I'm just in that kinda "Who gives a shot" mood. When in that mood, I find it best to not pull from your "top shelf". Anyway, the cigar: hand made but definitely not hand rolled, rustic/wrinkled looking wrapper placement, sloppy single cap. Needless to say, I did not have high hopes for this one. With such a sloppy single cap I dared not attempt a full cut, but chose to "clover punch" the cap instead. I'm not doing a full review so lets cut to the chase, shall we? Cons: NOT A SINGLE ONE beyond esthetics. Pros: Hazelnut coffee, earth, sweetness, perfect draw, perfect burn (sharp as a butcher's knife), pleasent flavor and smoke aroma, tight ash that held on for over half the cigar (I pulled both bands with the ash still intact), long smoke time for a Robusto. To me, this is what I expect and want from every cigar that I smoke. No hassle, no fuss, just kick back and relax. If this is consistent within this line/blend, I want more! A $2 cigar performing at a $10+ level.....can't be true, right? I'll not cast judgment on one sample; however, I know this much, I'll buy more until they prove me wrong.


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How was that viaje farmer bill or whatever they call that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje TAA....real Gem from our West Coast Brother @SoCal Gunner. Very fine smoke my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think a like bud....grabbed me this one and only I got. Courtesy of @WNYTony ....I am really digging this TaT....will definitely be hunting me down a box of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> How was that viaje farmer bill or whatever they call that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pretty good. Not as strong as I had expected. Earthy, nutty (couldn't pinpoint what it was) slight bitter chocolate, not much spice, sweet/creamy & oaky finish on tongue. I need to go back to snag a couple to see how they are in a few months.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> It was pretty good. Not as strong as I had expected. Earthy, nutty (couldn't pinpoint what it was) slight bitter chocolate, not much spice, sweet/creamy & oaky finish on tongue. I need to go back to snag a couple to see how they are in a few months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nice, sounds good. Was it smooth or harsh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> Back in July I gambled on a La Aurora 4 cigar sampler that only cost me $8. Well tonight, without high hopes, I'm diving in to this Maduro Robusto because I'm just in that kinda "Who gives a shot" mood. When in that mood, I find it best to not pull from your "top shelf". Anyway, the cigar: hand made but definitely not hand rolled, rustic/wrinkled looking wrapper placement, sloppy single cap. Needless to say, I did not have high hopes for this one. With such a sloppy single cap I dared not attempt a full cut, but chose to "clover punch" the cap instead. I'm not doing a full review so lets cut to the chase, shall we? Cons: NOT A SINGLE ONE beyond esthetics. Pros: Hazelnut coffee, earth, sweetness, perfect draw, perfect burn (sharp as a butcher's knife), pleasent flavor and smoke aroma, tight ash that held on for over half the cigar (I pulled both bands with the ash still intact), long smoke time for a Robusto. To me, this is what I expect and want from every cigar that I smoke. No hassle, no fuss, just kick back and relax. If this is consistent within this line/blend, I want more! A $2 cigar performing at a $10+ level.....can't be true, right? I'll not cast judgment on one sample; however, I know this much, I'll buy more until they prove me wrong.


Well, now I gotta keep my eyes open to see if these pop up anywhere.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Nice, sounds good. Was it smooth or harsh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It had just a tad bit of harshness, but not enough to be objectionable. That's why I want to get a couple to sit and try after some rest.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje TAA....real Gem from our West Coast Brother @SoCal Gunner. Very fine smoke my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did a box split with a fellow brother here. Now that I know how good they are, I can hardly bring myself to smoke them because I don't want to run out.


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did a box split with a fellow brother here. Now that I know how good they are, I can hardly bring myself to smoke them because I don't want to run out.


I'm hunting down a box as I type....thems is goooood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

J. Fuego Teaser maduro 440 for the ride home. Not bad for some freebies from mid 2015.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Great minds think a like bud....grabbed me this one and only I got. Courtesy of @WNYTony ....I am really digging this TaT....will definitely be hunting me down a box of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah bro, i only had one on hand myself! So very good especially the final third. Box Worthy For Sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

For Tuesday, the skinny mummy. Good tasty medium body/strength smoke. I got this from @mrolland5500 as a part of his contest prize. Thanks!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did a box split with a fellow brother here. Now that I know how good they are, I can hardly bring myself to smoke them because I don't want to run out.


Lol, I'd definitely smoke these sparingly they're seriously that GOOD. Thanks for the opportunity to try this one Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

quesquared said:


> A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!


Pleasure was mine and now we get to try the Walking Man and Shriner!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hey guys, here's how my week is going; I thought it was a Maduro Monday so I grabbed this deep, dark guy and light up.

Then I read about all the tasty tats everybody smoking and it hit me!


----------



## GOT14U

UF-13 Smoke bomb! Listen to the Noog! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Round 2 tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice choice! Almost grabbed me a Mi Querida, but went with a UF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Nice choice! Almost grabbed me a Mi Querida, but went with a UF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep down to two of them out of the 5er I had ..trying to put some rest on them is hard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep down to two of them out of the 5er I had ..trying to put some rest on them is hard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anything Saka is gooood. At least 90% anyways. My fav is the Querida tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Anything Saka is gooood. At least 90% anyways. My fav is the Querida tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say between this and TDL it's a tie for my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> I would say between this and TDL it's a tie for my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


True all 3 are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Asylum 13 having a smoke on shop watch.


----------



## PTAaron

Gave this guy a try - part of my newbie trade with @JtAv8tor


















Tasty... spicy towards the end... perfect size to enjoy on an unseasonably warm late November Michigan day.


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Gave this guy a try - part of my newbie trade with @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty... spicy towards the end... perfect size to enjoy on an unseasonably warm late November Michigan day.


Great little short cigars ! Glad you enjoyed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

A very tasty Tatuaje Havana Hermoso tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Hump Day! La Aurora Los Escogidos Maduro..with BRCC...Thanks for the nudge @LeatherNeck









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Hump Day! La Aurora Los Escogidos Maduro..with BRCC...Thanks for the nudge @LeatherNeck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I haven't had that one, how was it?
Have you had the Untamed? I think I may grab some of them along with the one I smoked yesturday in my next order.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I haven't had that one, how was it?
> Have you had the Untamed? I think I may grab some of them along with the one I smoked yesturday in my next order.


Mo better after the rest they have had. Creamy cinnamon allspice nutty goodness. Short ash gotta watch that. PM your addy, I'd love to send a couple your way. This is one of my box worthy (when I find them) smokes...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lost & Found, Panda welfare and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> I'm hunting down a box as I type....thems is goooood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For all your TAA desires. Tats and many more. 
http://www.emersonscigars.com/storefront/MProductDetail.aspx?idproduct=13076

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Mo better after the rest they have had. Creamy cinnamon allspice nutty goodness. Short ash gotta watch that. PM your addy, I'd love to send a couple your way. This is one of my box worthy (when I find them) smokes... Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Profile info is current.:wink2: Thanks bud...ONLY LA AURORAs!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Profile info is current.:wink2: Thanks bud...ONLY LA AURORAs!


Oh...Ok.... :wink2:.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don't know why I even bothered typing that. You fellas never listen anyway. SMH


----------



## Fusion

A 101 LTD Today


----------



## msmith1986

Late last night smoke. Metropolitan short robusto. It lasted just shy of 2 hours, good thing I didn't light a toro. I can't smoke anywhere near where I am today, gotta wait until the ride home. 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@bobbya08 sent me this really tasty, unbranded lancero. Share it's origin, bubbs.


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> @bobbya08 sent me this really tasty, unbranded lancero. Share it's origin, bubbs.
> 
> View attachment 168937


That's a Johnny O lancero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

4 kicks and a car wash on this 63 degree day.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=168945&stc=1&d=1511994069

Temps are dropping had to smoke this big fat Maduro! Most of all showing off my sweet little cigar rest courtesy of @CSK 415... thanks a bunch for the rest, portable and on the go!


----------



## Shadowdogg

Not my absolute favorite but a decent stick... AJ Fernandez new world









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sindicato from a recent purchase deal with @WNYTony. I'm really liking this one buddy. It seems that every 10-15 minutes there's a transition of flavors. My only complaint is this sucker dropped ash in my lap every 1/2 inch, which happened to be the transition point. I gotta try the Maduro next! Thanks bro.!


----------



## SurfnSafari

Today I had something great an Oliva Serie "V " Melanio Torpedo (6.5"x52), something I have only good things to say about. Just a wonderful Cigar. Great construction, ash quality, burn, and complex flavors.

No I did not have just one Cigar today, but only took a photo of the best of the pick of the litter. The follow up was nothing to show off. LOL


----------



## Fusion

Padilla batch 7 this evening, i do like these and the price is right


----------



## Matfam1

This Gurkha wasn't bad. I'm thinking if all Gurkhas are bad then I am in for a treat, with the hit from JT in the noob sampler trade










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Can't go wrong with these


----------



## msmith1986

A short/long filler blend from MF. I've smoked a few of these this year, and they're a solid $2 smoke. Great flavor and burn, but don't expect them to hold any more ash than you see in this pic.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

padron delicas tonight


----------



## Tuckerjack

csk415 said:


> For all your TAA desires. Tats and many more.
> http://www.emersonscigars.com/storefront/MProductDetail.aspx?idproduct=13076
> 
> Is it cigar time?


My step dad goes to Emerson's all the time!!


----------



## csk415

Good smoke. Burn is off but I can't get it smoothed out.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Why not


----------



## WNYTony

Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## Mister Stogie

After dinner smoke with my sleeping pup. Life is good, my brothers and sisters!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Gave this thing s try while finishing my Christmas lights... wanted something quick - was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## jc389

A nice La Palina Black and a little bourbon while staining some boot trays for a customer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CK with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Mister Stogie's looked pretty good so I thought I'd dig another one out. Not quite sure what it is, but not my favorite. Montecristo with some friends. There is about 7 on that hillside...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Good morning 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Today's smoke









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yup!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Camacho Ecuador

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho Ecuador
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


quit biting your nails young man... lol


----------



## Kidvegas

Shadowdogg said:


> quit biting your nails young man... lol


Ha, you sound like my mother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

J22 for the lounge this afternoon. Been going since 2am....gonna have a smoke and a drink and go to bed....possibly in that order...lmao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Oliva Serie G Maduro


----------



## zeblods

A Camacho Corojo with a blond Leffe bier on my balcony.


----------



## czartann

My first Cuban 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

czartann said:


> My first Cuban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be posted in the Habanos section.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

czartann said:


> My first Cuban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can tell since you posted in the wrong thread....lol...how is it tho? You are gonna get your p€€pee slapped! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

They are going fast tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of @JtAv8tor

Thanks for a great smoke JT!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Meh....


----------



## Shadowdogg

Love it...









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho Ecuador
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the Ecuador? I've had many of the others, but not yet that one. I love Ecuadorian Habano and Ecuadorian Sumatra, but I have yet to try it in this brand. Worth a try?


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well I just lit up a Perdomo Special Crafter Series-Maduro, label says "Hand Crafter for Beer Enthusists. Think this (6.5" x 54), has been in my stash 8 - 10 months, the wrapper was very Dark Goldenrod. I can no say anything bad about the Perdomo Brand. They are another company that is about producing quality sticks.

I would recommend the Crafter Series as the flavor is complexed, constructing is great, burn is even, and last the ash quality is great.

Could not get a good picture of the band as it is almost 5.0, has a lot of reflection. Too glossy.


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> How was the Ecuador? I've had many of the others, but not yet that one. I love Ecuadorian Habano and Ecuadorian Sumatra, but I have yet to try it in this brand. Worth a try?


Absolutely worth a try bro! Nice profile med/full body and not overly peppery..... Smoked it to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Looks like a Camacho sort of day around here.

The AKA was pretty good ROTT. Pepper, had some plum or cherry in the 2nd third and nuts in the last third.

The Camacho has zesty/fruity nuts from the start.

















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Krueger with the Dude! Or your dudeness if you're not into the whole brevity thing man!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flor de Copán maduro from my private label bundle stash.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Just a common "yard gar" @JtAv8tor










It was delicious, another couple of inches would have been fine. Started out and I didn't think I was going care for it, the more I puffed on it, the better it got.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Matfam1 said:


> Just a common "yard gar" @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was delicious, another couple of inches would have been fine. Started out and I didn't think I was going care for it, the more I puffed on it, the better it got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Had one of those the other day. It's a really good stick IMHO.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169321&stc=1&d=1512090561

I am half way through this stick. Can't say it's a favorite, really kind of harsh so far but I needed something quick, it's chilly on my deck. Alex Bradley 68


----------



## Tuckerjack




----------



## SurfnSafari

SurfnSafari said:


> Well I just lit up a Perdomo Special Crafter Series-Maduro, label says "Hand Crafter for Beer Enthusists. Think this (6.5" x 54), has been in my stash 8 - 10 months, the wrapper was very Dark Goldenrod. I can no say anything bad about the Perdomo Brand. They are another company that is about producing quality sticks.
> 
> I would recommend the Crafter Series as the flavor is complexed, constructing is great, burn is even, and last the ash quality is great.
> 
> Could not get a good picture of the band as it is almost 5.0, has a lot of reflection. Too glossy.


Tried to post this image below the try, so here is the Perdomo after it was lit up & smoked a while. Nice ever burn & ash.


----------



## czartann

GOT14U said:


> We can tell since you posted in the wrong thread....lol...how is it tho? You are gonna get your p€€pee slapped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am not allowed to post on Habanos. 
I was not granted to post on that section. 
And sorry for posting here. 

I love this stick by the way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Tuckerjack said:


>


I just had one of that but mine the wrapper just popped and cracked midway. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

czartann said:


> I just had one of that but mine the wrapper just popped and cracked midway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awe bummer!!! Hopefully it doesn't unravel any more! I'm just about half way and no problems yet!


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Jericho Hill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A Rothschild second I do believe....damn good with some rest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

New to me, good so far









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First a Gol! Then a Perdomo lot 826 slow aged for the Cowboys game.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

TreySC said:


> New to me, good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed the Puro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

So far I'm not impressed. Maybe it will get better.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pork tenderloin, managed to snag a couple at the Tatuaje event

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

JtAv8tor said:


> Pork tenderloin, managed to snag a couple at the Tatuaje event
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wish I could have been there! They had one here in Nashville but I didn't know about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Wish I could have been there! They had one here in Nashville but I didn't know about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stinks, I wish I could have snagged more, but holidays have my cigar fund to almost none.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> So far I'm not impressed. Maybe it will get better.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Those are one of my favorites in any size after considerable rest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Smoking a cheap-o CAO, since I'm on a budget tonight. But, the time with my dad and brother is priceless.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho ABA


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Bees Knees (I think) from the coffee club and Longmorn 20. This wasn't the prettiest girl at the dance, she had a split on arrival. Had to put plenty of glue on one side to keep it from disintegrating.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

First time going to a cigar lounge... had to buy something there in order to smoke the one I brought courtesy of @JtAv8tor 









After reading his review I was pretty excited about this one! First third was "ok" second third flavors just opened up and despite some minor burn issues and trying to block out the smell of hookah smoke from the other side of the room it was amazing right down til my fingers were getting too toasty to hold it!










I would definitely do this one again!

Oh yeah - this is what I bought:


----------



## jc389

csk415 said:


> So far I'm not impressed. Maybe it will get better.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I agree. Hasn't blown my socks off either

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Relaxing with a movie. These keep improving with time. Solid smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Because I ain't done yet. Time to go second wind...TGIF Puff-Kin...this pretty stick and BRCC COD...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Because I ain't done yet. Time to go second wind...TGIF Puff-Kin...this pretty stick and BRCC COD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Looks like a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> First time going to a cigar lounge... had to buy something there in order to smoke the one I brought courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading his review I was pretty excited about this one! First third was "ok" second third flavors just opened up and despite some minor burn issues and trying to block out the smell of hookah smoke from the other side of the room it was amazing right down til my fingers were getting too toasty to hold it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely do this one again!
> 
> Oh yeah - this is what I bought:


Glad you enjoyed it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Short Story Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

De Nobili short for a quick drive across town.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

czartann said:


> Am not allowed to post on Habanos.
> I was not granted to post on that section.
> And sorry for posting here.
> 
> I love this stick by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going around the rules is a sure way to get in trouble...


----------



## Matfam1

Nub 460 Cappuccino... no pics. Right from the start the burn, draw and flavor were way off the other one that I have had. Thinking it will get better, it didn’t. Finally with and inch or so of wonky, uneven burn, I stopped to correct it and had to use a small screwdriver to get part of what looked like a cone off. I got I straightened out and still tasted like burnt shoe leather and tossed it. Worst cigar I’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Padron 3000. Not doing it for me. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After lunch smoke, my construction seems to be getting better so long as you dont look too close at the capping


----------



## Shadowdogg

Fusion said:


> After lunch smoke, my construction seems to be getting better so long as you dont look too close at the capping


How much would you charge for a couple of your handmades? i may be interested in getting a few...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Able to get in a smoke and a decent cup of coffee this afternoon,







Black Works Studio NBK and Kona


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Oliva Saison First Harvest 2011

Dark chocolate but otherwise meh.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

czartann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

I laid this one down for a couple months & so glad I waited. A little lemon/lime, a bit more cedar & a tinge of something I can't quite put me finger on.. maybe marzipan (like a Ritter bar) all that with just a little sweetness.. not too sweet, it's still a cigar. I'm impressed & a little hyped to try the other one lying in my humidor.

BTW, can someone login through tapatalk & still keep their original profile? Sorry, I'm tech illiterate


----------



## Verdict

First one of the night.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Boondock Saint


----------



## Ewood

My first Ezra and nubbed it. Bee's knee. May have to look into the Modus if I'm going to be smoking these every month. Absolutely fantastic









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Jericho Hill for starters tonight while watching a concert from Gary Numan. Guy was so far ahead for the time.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying a "pink" fusion home roll gifted by @Fusion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Because I ain't done yet. Time to go second wind...TGIF Puff-Kin...this pretty stick and BRCC COD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Royal Danish Extra Strong Double Ligero...so how did the extra Nicaraguan Ligero stack up?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not bad but an incredibly flaky ash on this Gran Habano Corojo #5.


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying a "pink" fusion home roll gifted by @*Fusion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your the first one to try that blend, well? good or bad pull no punches please


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Your the first one to try that blend, well? good or bad pull no punches please


Specifically why I tried it, so a mini review for you

Straight cut single torch light,

Ton of chocolate off precut draw, a hint of vanilla after the light.

Good draw, a little tight but nothing to ruin the smoke. Still a lot of chocolate flavor to the smoke, retro has some pepper but very smooth and not overpowering. Got a hint of raisin as entering the middle of the smoke.

Going into the last third had a minor touch up for a very small area that the burn stalled on some. Chocolate continues with no other flavors being distinguishable as it has mellowed out nicely.

Over all a very good cigar a bit milder than my normal like but was enjoyable to the nub.

Forgot to take pics except for the first couple.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Specifically why I tried it, so a mini review for you
> 
> Straight cut single torch light,
> 
> Ton of chocolate off precut draw, a hint of vanilla after the light.
> 
> Good draw, a little tight but nothing to ruin the smoke. Still a lot of chocolate flavor to the smoke, retro has some pepper but very smooth and not overpowering. Got a hint of raisin as entering the middle of the smoke.
> 
> Going into the last third had a minor touch up for a very small area that the burn stalled on some. Chocolate continues with no other flavors being distinguishable as it has mellowed out nicely.
> 
> Over all a very good cigar a bit milder than my normal like but was enjoyable to the nub.
> 
> Forgot to take pics except for the first couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Jt


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Thank you Jt


And thank you for the cigar !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Trying a Curivari Buenaventura Picadores tonight


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> And thank you for the cigar !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A little info on it
Piloto Cubano Ligero 1 leaf Dom Rep
Corojo Seco, Filler Dom Rep
Corojo Seco, binder Dom Rep
Wrapper Ecuadorian Seco


----------



## Westside Threat

Melanio Maduro Robusto & Breakfast stout. Beautiful pairing










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

GOT14U said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is smooth. Recommended. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I enjoy the other 2 blends of this CAO Basin but I'm not really digging this one. I had to V cut this too in fear of cracking the cap with the way they roll that twisty rope to the top of the cigar.


----------



## Mike2147

LeatherNeck said:


> Asylum Straight Jacket Gordo courtesy of @Mike2147. I don't particularly care for this size, but I'm trying to decide if I want to buy more of the blend and this is all that I have to go by. It's a nice smoke but has the typical big RG issues. Who has smoked a smaller vitola (what size?) and could recommend I persue this line further? Thanks Gunny (haven't seen you around in a while) and all you Mother Puffers!:wink2:


I've not tried any other sizes either. I tend to prefer RG similar to Robustos but I still thought these were a decent smoke. Had a job change and am now getting used to the schedule. See ya around more hopefully!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169489&stc=1&d=1512221120

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169497&stc=1&d=1512221120

Took out the Ave Maria, put it back and garbbed another Saison by Oliva. My second one out of a 4 pack freebie that came along with an order. A decent smoke for sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

@Hickorynut, where is Hick at this morning? He's always up early, pipe smoking maybe...


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut is at the parade ground selling tickets....wishing he was sitting by the fire with a stick!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169489&stc=1&d=1512221120
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169497&stc=1&d=1512221120
> 
> Took out the Ave Maria, put it back and garbbed another Saison by Oliva. My second one out of a 4 pack freebie that came along with an order. A decent smoke for sure.


Good stick! Great Mug!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matfam1

Warped Corto-I may find a box of these little guys










@JtAv8or thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Matfam1 said:


> Warped Corto-I may find a box of these little guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JtAv8or thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great smoke

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Matfam1 said:


> Warped Corto-I may find a box of these little guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JtAv8or thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very welcome glad you enjoyed keep an eye on Small batch cigars for when they have a good deal on warped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Hickorynut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> @Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes....yes...yes.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Finally was able to light up a stick.
> It's my first Le Bijou 1922. This one came from @ivandrocco in Noob Reunion Blind PIF 2.
> One inch into it and I like it, reminds me of some other cigar.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Tasted a bit like prunes to me!


----------



## Olecharlie

ivandrocco said:


> Tasted a bit like prunes to me!


Prunes LOL, good for old people I guess!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco

Olecharlie said:


> Prunes LOL, good for old people I guess!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Somebody smoke one with a tall glass of Dr Pepper and report back...


----------



## Fusion

Undercrown Shade


----------



## mpomario

Thought I had grabbed a Classic but realized it was a Domaine after I clipped the cap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A good ole 460 and coffee to try to get motivated. Lots of weekend catch up to do in the distillery and my lower back is acting up again making my legs not want to work right.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Wonky burn on this one. I'll take the hit for that, though. My lighter ran out of butane, so I grabbed marches. I don't quite have the hang of lighting with those suckers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are just about ready. Got a flash of the French peanut flavor I like.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

ES in Marble House from @ivandrocco 
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MAR 2017 in between ripping up tack strips from old carpet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> MAR 2017 in between ripping up tack strips from old carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Funny looking cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Funny looking cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shadowdogg

One of my all-time favorite anytime smokes









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Parade...done....no calls....first up...this spicy little number...Padilla Habano..coffee then wine...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Parade...done....no calls....first up...this spicy little number...Padilla Habano..coffee then wine...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


These are quite good cigars, I've received one as a "rocket" from @curmudgeonista I think. Pretty surprising as how tasty it was.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> These are quite good cigars, I've received one as a "rocket" from @curmudgeonista I think. Pretty surprising as how tasty it was.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It's a blue plate special sleeper fo' sho'.....#shonuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> MAR 2017 in between ripping up tack strips from old carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's the light version right?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

In celebration of my son's eighteenth birthday. Cherry Diamond Crown Maximus. This was won in a cherry contest a couple months back. Way outta my price range on a teachers budget.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> That's the light version right?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Silver edition hard to find lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Silver edition hard to find lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wasn't impressed with those. I stick to the full strength reds. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Where is @BillH! Matilde Oscura from this fine brother..with some Tin Cup.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Belicoso


----------



## LeatherNeck

BAMF with Brandy tonight while watching the SEC Championship game. Thank you @Verdict for the cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169633&stc=1&d=1512259564

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169641&stc=1&d=1512259564

On my drive today a really good Arturo Fuente Grand Reserve!

Now enjoying this La Floridita with a couple cold Dunkels.


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's been awhile since I posted to this thread. Something quick and toasty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

LeatherNeck said:


> BAMF with Brandy tonight while watching the SEC Championship game. Thank you @Verdict for the cigar.


What did you think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Verdict said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Honestly, it was OK. It was a plesent smoke, but it ain't winning any awards. I do thank you for sending it to me. I would have never known otherwise. :wink2:


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Very Nice.


----------



## Shadowdogg

One of my favorite go to's
















Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mi Querida and UFC! It's a SAKA day today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

Whoops.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam,


----------



## tazdvl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hey, @WNYTony finally got myself out for a round today!
















Accompanied by a great tasting RC Cromag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Been waiting about two months to try this bad boy. El however you pronounce it (the wiseman)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Son!


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


They call me El Suave!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Hey, @WNYTony finally got myself out for a round today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by a great tasting RC Cromag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roughing it I see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Roughing it I see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it was cold.... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Son!


Excellent pairing. Both are smooth. Bourbon has a little vanilla, followed by a nice burn, then it just sort of fades away. Really nice!

The cigar is mellow. Lots of smoke. Draw is perfect with a 9mm punch. I'm over an hour into it and it isn't a nub yet.


----------



## tazdvl

Getting a little warm. Lol


----------



## Mister Stogie

This evening, I'm trying out a "La Historia" for the first time. It's okay. The fancy band had somehow programmed my brain into expecting more.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina Mr Sam,
> View attachment 169673


Spent the day struggling at tearing the front suspension out of my wife's car (bad control arm bushings etc.). This Draig was quite a welcome treat - thanks again


----------



## GOT14U

Saka in disguise!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Hey, @WNYTony finally got myself out for a round today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by a great tasting RC Cromag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atta boy ! Hope you hit em long and straight

La Imperiosa for me tonight, along with a Petite Curivari and a Travailleurs on the road earlier today.


----------



## Westside Threat

Tabernacle & Godfather (Disaronno & scotch). Damn this cigar tastes young. I'm definitely in the camp of all cigars should sit at least a year, regardless of The Who. I ordered a five pack of the Tabernacle so I don't know exactly how old it is but as far as I'm concerned, I wont be revisiting until next fall.

With all that said, the foundation is solid and I'm looking forward to seeing it in late 2018.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Luv me some tabernacle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Went to a nice upscale cigar bar... I couldn't decide what to bring so I bought this one while we were there...


















It was good, but I was expecting to have my socks blown off by it. 
Once I finished the drink started with and switched to coffee about halfway through I noticed I was picking up more flavors. Next time I won't pair the cigar with a "top shelf" Sazerac - maybe that was the problem. Or maybe it was the really poorly done V cut from the guy at the shop... I should have insisted on doing it myself.

I've got one in my humidor from the Noobie Trade - I'll save that one for a bit and revisit it.


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Spent the day struggling at tearing the front suspension out of my wife's car (bad control arm bushings etc.). This Draig was quite a welcome treat - thanks again


You deserve that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

1 dollar cigar that has been sealed with aromatic pipe tobacco for 46 days. Turned this dog rocket into a winner...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted to this thread. Something quick and toasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's going to change when Santa arrives >


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC15 to wake me up early this morning :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> LC15 to wake me up early this morning :grin2:


Breakfast of Champions. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty smoke for a cold Bronx morning.


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Esterban Carreras 211


----------



## Ewood

Hickorynut said:


> 1 dollar cigar that has been sealed with aromatic pipe tobacco for 46 days. Turned this dog rocket into a winner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Very cool idea!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Very cool idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not my idea, but a great idea..... Cigary had the great idea. I'm just R&D (Ripoff and Duplicate)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/260537-experiment-gone-right.html


----------



## WNYTony

JD Howard


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. Nubbing it as we have a relatively warm and low wind day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

RB Genesis courtesy @Slimhurricane. Great budget smoke. Especially well rested like this one. Thank you for this and the OR AB's 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169841&stc=1&d=1512330321


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Excited to smoke this and even more excited for a certain movie that comes out in 12 days :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gotta make some room for @Gumby-cr 

Beautiful, cool but sunny winter day for a cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd2. Budget smoke Sunday.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this Archetype Axis Mundi at the Rocy Mountain Cigar Festival and decided it was the right time to try it. Very good medium smoke with good flavors. Excellent construction except for a minor tunneling issue that required a relight. Burned great with good ash otherwise.


----------



## SavageJak

Part of a Cao sampler. Pretty nice.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Just lighting up....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and some Costa Rican press brewed,


----------



## bobbya08

Mike2147 said:


> Just lighting up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Yummy!!! My favorite Roma other than then lancero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

I wanted something a little different tonight and this didn't disappoint









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Damn tasty little cigar.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Shadowdogg said:


> I wanted something a little different tonight and this didn't disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Been trying to snag a fiver of these on cbid; how are they?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Matfam1 said:


> Been trying to snag a fiver of these on cbid; how are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This one here doesn't have the straightest burn I've had to touch it up a couple times but other than that it is pretty sweet has a little bit of a chocolate taste.. the best part of it is licking your lips afterwards... LOL

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## SurfnSafari

Had a nice boutique cigar today, small manufacturer with limited distribution. Eastban Carrera - Hellcat that is very close to some of the pricy Padron's IMHO. 

Can not say anything bad about this little Box Press Cigar but the label is difficult to get a good image of. Worth a try, if you can fine the sticks for sale that is from a company based in San Clemente, California, but manufactures in Nicaragua.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one resting, how was yours? Love the tooth on that one!


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second image of the Estaban Carrera - Hellcat. Sorry I do not know how to do two photo in one post.

Thought the background image of the car wheel was like the stick, AWESOME.:wink2:


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> I've got one resting, how was yours? Love the tooth on that one!


I'm a huge fan of all things Matilde. These Oscura are by far my favorite! Great construction, burn and the profile is awesome Med/Full just a great cigar at very reasonable prices especially on sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> I'm a huge fan of all things Matilde. These Oscura are by far my favorite! Great construction, burn and the profile is awesome Med/Full just a great cigar at very reasonable prices especially on sale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Where do you usually find them on sale? I recently acquired 5 Matildes (different blends) in a bulk private sale, but have never smoked one. I hear good things from you guys that have smoked them and am anxious to dive in.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Despite not being a complex cigar flavor wise the construction on these has never let me down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Despite not being a complex cigar flavor wise the construction on these has never let me down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Boxes of these are ridiculously cheap on the devil site, but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I tend to opt for my Diesels instead. When cash is tight, ya gotta go with what ya know. Know what I mean? Someday I'll give'm a try.


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Boxes of these are ridiculously cheap on the devil site, but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I tend to opt for my Diesels instead. When cash is tight, ya gotta go with what ya know. Know what I mean? Someday I'll give'm a try.


I hear you, doing hand made gifts for the family this year, had some unforeseen expenses pop up. Cigar budget is zero for a while lol.

If you get a chance to snag a box it's worth the dirt cheap price imo, I enjoy one when I can't decide what to smoke, but don't want to hassle with any issues of burn or draw etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> I hear you, doing hand made gifts for the family this year, had some unforeseen expenses pop up. Cigar budget is zero for a while lol.
> 
> If you get a chance to snag a box it's worth the dirt cheap price imo, I enjoy one when I can't decide what to smoke, but don't want to hassle with any issues of burn or draw etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great endorsement! Thanks!


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Great endorsement! Thanks!


No thank you for giving me ideas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 169881


Tossed the POS before the band after it continued to not want to burn. Grabbed this J. Fuego. All better now. Don't let the size fool ya, this med-full body baby will only ash twice in the 45-60 minutes it takes to smoke it. Wish I had bought more!:vs_mad:


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> No thank you for giving me ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your still not right.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

After a dinner of ham n beans and cornbread. I love getting the hambone and the carcass from the turkey after thanksgiving. Turkey noodle soup coming next week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> After a dinner of ham n beans and cornbread. I love getting the hambone and the carcass from the turkey after thanksgiving. Turkey noodle soup coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaa?:vs_whistle: Turkey noodle soup? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


had one last night. really tasty!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 169881


was that the San Andreas? If so, they are pretty tasty IMHO..


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Pulling out the big guns tonight I see. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> was that the San Andreas? If so, they are pretty tasty IMHO..


That is the regular Texas Select. I have enjoyed both. There is always duds. I had an issue with some fresh rolled Panatela Texas Selects and Jeff from Bobalu resent my whole order. I prefer the orange, black label and the sungrown red label though. The double Fuerte is good also. Not sure why they didn't include those in the challenge packs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> was that the San Andreas? If so, they are pretty tasty IMHO..


No, that one's next. This was Sumatra (Ecuadorian) wrapped with Dom Habano binder. I usually like Sumatra tobacco, but this one was blaaa not to mention it would not burn for anything.


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


like a boss!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La BomBa Napalm,


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Pulling out the big guns tonight I see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inspired by @UBC03 thread. Had this one put back. It's a nice night so I figured I'd burn it. Glad I did.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Cornelius & Anthony Meridian Bimini tonight


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Inspired by @UBC03 thread. Had this one put back. It's a nice night so I figured I'd burn it. Glad I did.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I had one that I got in the SBC cotm club. I think I gave it to @JtAv8tor though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Despite not being a complex cigar flavor wise the construction on these has never let me down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This the same stick you sent in the blind reviews? I actually enjoyed it.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> La BomBa Napalm,
> 
> View attachment 169921


That cello. Always fun to see just how brown they are.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

It was this good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> I'm a huge fan of all things Matilde. These Oscura are by far my favorite! Great construction, burn and the profile is awesome Med/Full just a great cigar at very reasonable prices especially on sale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. For me the Oscura is the cigar of the year.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Tantrum. A little powerhouse from the coffee club before winding down for the weekend. Paired with some Cuban rum a good friend brought back recently



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

LeatherNeck said:


> Boxes of these are ridiculously cheap on the devil site, but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I tend to opt for my Diesels instead. When cash is tight, ya gotta go with what ya know. Know what I mean? Someday I'll give'm a try.


@JTav8or sent me one in the noob sample trade, they are enjoyable stick for sure. I'm gonna grab a box after Christmas. I also want to try the Diesels, I've read good things about them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Getting over a cough, it's been six days since my last. While icing a broken pinkie toe out on the back patio I didn't want to light up something I would be terribly remiss to bail on early. 
The Ave Maria namesake (the first AJF I've tried) is not as bad as I would have thought, for the price. Not a show stopper, but It'll do for longer than I should probably be out here tonight.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Imperiosa and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Last Call Maduro (for Maduro Monday) and Kona.....I had a different AJF stick planned but it was Oscuro....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matfam1 said:


> @JTav8or sent me one in the noob sample trade, they are enjoyable stick for sure. I'm gonna grab a box after Christmas. I also want to try the Diesels, I've read good things about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/quote @JtAv8tor (fixed that) @LeatherNeck (can attest)....I'd probably secure the Diesels first....just IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> This the same stick you sent in the blind reviews? I actually enjoyed it.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yes same one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Passport

Gotta be honest bought a fiver of these about a year ago and was completely unimpressed. Terrible construction issues wonky burns and extremely tight draws which made them taste awful. I wrote them off as major TURDS! I'm gonna have to chalk it up to a bad batch because this one along with the last which I've received from some generous brothers have been very satisfying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Liga Undercrown Belicoso










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

@Flawlessly sent me 1 of these in the holiday exchange and that reminded me i had a few, his is resting, this iv had for a month or so, not bad, not great


----------



## disco_potato

The La Aurora was pretty nice. Sort of a "lesser" version of the La Amistad I had last week. Zesty from the start.

The PDR had a pretty tight draw which made it burn pretty hot from the start.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel HOTD courtesy @gunnersguru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Killing time at Davidus in Annapolis.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Had to dig into the latest purchase. Dang good smoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Had to dig into the latest purchase. Dang good smoke.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


So what is this "Dang good" mysterious smoke of yours? Lol


----------



## msmith1986

awk6898 said:


> Killing time at Davidus in Annapolis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've only been to that one once. Every once in a while when I wonder across the Mason/Dixon I stop at Davidus in the Owings Mills area on 140. They have a really nice selection for a smaller shop, but I'm used to no cigar tax here in PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Last night an early home roll from @Fusion. It was evident this one was an early learning stick. Loose roll and funny one sided canoe, but I have previously smoked 2 of the newer rolls and they were superb. This exactly shows me the learning, growth, and dedication to an awesome hobby that probably not many could pull off. Keep up the good work Colin, and thanks for the opportunity to ride along on the journey.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch smoke earlier. This was a freebie a few weeks ago so I don't know how much they cost or any ratings. A quick Google search tells me it was made at a Plesencia factory in Esteli, has a corojo oscuro wrapper, and triple ligero filler. Not my usual smoke, but it did appeal to my taste for strength, and pleasant coffee and spice. Surprisingly not much pepper, and pretty smooth. Need to check pricing and have another go at this one.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I had a few issues with the tight draw and the wrapper splitting in the first 5 minutes, but as it heated up the draw improved. The taste become more pleasant as a result. As for the wrapper, well....Split Happens!:vs_laugh:
It took till the 1st/2nd third transition point to get past the split and so far she's chugging along just fine.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch smoke earlier. This was a freebie a few weeks ago so I don't know how much they cost or any ratings. A quick Google search tells me it was made at a Plesencia factory in Esteli, has a corojo oscuro wrapper, and triple ligero filler. Not my usual smoke, but it did appeal to my taste for strength, and pleasant coffee and spice. Surprisingly not much pepper, and pretty smooth. Need to check pricing and have another go at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


$7.65 Robusto single at Atlantic 
https://atlanticcigar.com/blanco-nine-cigars-robusto-1/

Edit: It seems they're out of singles but a 5er is $38.25


----------



## Ridenemwild

Really enjoying this smoke. First time with these and won't be the last









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. Let me know what you think. I need a full in depth review lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum, The Make of LA,


----------



## czartann

ES The Raven - Nepenthe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

czartann said:


> ES The Raven - Nepenthe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking cigar! Is that a new release?


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Awesome. Let me know what you think. I need a full in depth review lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad almost good enough to make a lancer fan of me...almost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

New one for me after a quick stop at the B&M getting to make it happen...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> It was this good.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


If I don't burn my fingers then I didn't have a good stick.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice looking cigar! Is that a new release?


Nice, bring those two, meet me in Helen Ga, we will get some German Beer and put a hurt on those bad boys!

Really nice. Better invite czartann since there his sticks&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## czartann

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice looking cigar! Is that a new release?


Yes.  Ezra latest release.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice looking cigar! Is that a new release?


The Raven blend has been around for almost a year.
This vitola is new. Certainly not your typical _Poe_ man's smoke.
Great snag for those who pounced. @czartann


----------



## WABOOM

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho triple maddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mike2147 said:


> New one for me after a quick stop at the B&M getting to make it happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


what did you think gunny? Had one this summer, thought it warranted another....


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, bring those two, meet me in Helen Ga, we will get some German Beer and put a hurt on those bad boys!
> 
> Really nice. Better invite czartann since there his sticks��


love Helen Ga, great schnitzel under the bridge!


----------



## mpomario

CAO Fuma Em Cordo. These are smoking much better a a week or so in my on deck humi. This MNF game is better than I thought it would be.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Hickorynut said:


> what did you think gunny? Had one this summer, thought it warranted another....


Yep. I'll be grabbing a couple more of them. I picked it up on a whim as I hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## Mister Stogie

After another long day of honey-dos while I'm on vacation, the hurt in my body is telling me that it's better if I go to work. 

Tonight, the evening is relatively cool, so my pup and I are out back enjoying an Immaculata. She started out peppery, but settled down after a few minutes. So far, so good...

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

CLE Corojo corona


----------



## msmith1986

Carolina something or other corona. Taste like some blah Dominican tobacco. Very uninterested, but it has an interesting sandpaper-tooth wrapper. Finally on my way home, so I'm on a hunt for food. Monday is my least favorite day after all.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> They are going fast tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like your cutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Smoked a Blanco Nine tonight. Not what I'd usually go for but good none the less. I'm kinda just looking forward to tatuaje Tuesday hahahahaha


----------



## LeatherNeck

churchpunk said:


> Smoked a Blanco Nine tonight. Not what I'd usually go for but good none the less. I'm kinda just looking forward to tatuaje Tuesday hahahahaha


That makes two of you BOTLs smoking that cigar last night. Got my interest peaked.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> That makes two of you BOTLs smoking that cigar last night. Got my interest peaked.


Smoke Inn.com. Cigarsandpipes or directly from Blanco site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Tuesday. They say Freedom has a ring....and a bit of recoil......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Prensado with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Tuesday. They say Freedom has a ring....and a bit of recoil......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice, the UC is always a solid choice.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice, the UC is always a solid choice.


I have to agree...really good with coffee....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Hickorynut said:


> I have to agree...really good with coffee....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


My unrefined palet probably made me the only Gunny in the Marine Corps that did not drink coffee... may need to work on that.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today it's the tale of 2 Camacho corojos. I'm sure the older one will be better but I've been surprised before :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> That makes two of you BOTLs smoking that cigar last night. Got my interest peaked.


It was a freebie for buying 3 sticks at one of the lounges I go to. I'll see if they have more next time I stop in, then I'll send you one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Smoke Inn.com. Cigarsandpipes or directly from Blanco site.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yes sir, thanks. Already started doing some research on it. This may be my next "after Christmas" purchase. Gotta see if my folks give me a gift card for smokes (they usually do).:wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> I really like your cutter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merica! Baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes sir, thanks. Already started doing some research on it. This may be my next "after Christmas" purchase. Gotta see if my folks give me a gift card for smokes (they usually do).:wink2:


Thr Primos are mixed filler but supposed to be good. Haven't tried them. Maybe SOMEBODY Can Chime in. The Blanco Nine is pretty tasty....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Because it's Tuesday @JtAv8tor










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro and Columbian supremo this morning. I'm sitting here doing paperwork since it's supposed to rain today. After lunch I'll probably go quote some fun projects coming up for the spring.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> It was a freebie for buying 3 sticks at one of the lounges I go to. I'll see if they have more next time I stop in, then I'll send you one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Very kind of you sir! What three cigars did you have to buy to get the freebie? I may just have you do that for me and I'll send you the payment. Do you accept Pesos, Dinars, or Franks?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> G maduro and Columbian supremo this morning. I'm sitting here doing paperwork since it's supposed to rain today. After lunch I'll probably go quote some fun projects coming up for the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oliva and coffee....... like bacon and eggs!


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Very kind of you sir! What three cigars did you have to buy to get the freebie? I may just have you do that for me and I'll send you the payment. Do you accept Pesos, Dinars, or Franks?:vs_laugh:


I don't remember what random sticks I bought, I only spent $20 or less. I do that at my favorite B&Ms regularly just to show my support and loyalty. They often give me random freebies, and neither one of us are complaining. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I don't remember what random sticks I bought, I only spent $20 or less. I do that at my favorite B&Ms regularly just to show my support and loyalty. They often give me random freebies, and neither one of us are complaining.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a deal to me. I'm in!


----------



## disco_potato

My very first Padron. 1964 Superior in natural, and whiskey. In honor and memory of Jose Padron, who passed away earlier today. Rest in peace, brother.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> My very first Padron. 1964 Superior in natural, and whiskey. In honor and memory of Jose Padron, who passed away earlier today. Rest in peace, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Just read it on Halfwheel :crying:RIP Jose.


----------



## ToastEffect

Jesus Fuego


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes sir, thanks. Already started doing some research on it. This may be my next "after Christmas" purchase. Gotta see if my folks give me a gift card for smokes (they usually do).:wink2:


Love the Holiday Gift cards especially when cigar related!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LADC today


----------



## msmith1986

One of my old mild-med favorites I wish were still available. It's a box pressed maduro corona. I bought 2 boxes of these and 2 boxes of SLR coronas when my youngest daughter was born in Feb 2012. Down to half box or so of each is a sad realization. And now it's raining, ugh.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> One of my old mild-med favorites I wish were still available. It's a box pressed maduro corona. I bought 2 boxes of these and 2 boxes of SLR coronas when my youngest daughter was born in Feb 2012. Down to half box or so of each is a sad realization. And now it's raining, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good solid smokes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Good solid smokes!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=170201&stc=1&d=1512511110

Aj and I are friends but the More Dominicas I smoke the more I like so after this one AJ may have to take a back seat for a while. I needed a Modus tool on this one so it's on my short list.


----------



## poppajon75

It was a boar of a day so I'll roast the pig. Undercrown Flying Pig to be exact. @LeatherNeck this is a fine cigar brother, thank you. No disappointment to be found here.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Finally prevailed over this - it put up a real good fight. Drives like a new car now and I had the victory smoke a little earlier today. Tie rods are the only suspension part I kept.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=170201&stc=1&d=1512511110
> 
> I needed a Modus tool on this one so it's on my short list.


Now is the time....you won'regret it, trust me. I stayed in a really seedy hotel in Micanopy FL last night......


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> It was a boar of a day so I'll roast the pig. Undercrown Flying Pig to be exact. @LeatherNeck this is a fine cigar brother, thank you. No disappointment to be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


 ........


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Now is the time....you won'regret it, trust me. I stayed in a really seedy hotel in Micanopy FL last night......


Just got one of the supposed blem ones from the forum link - I can't see what is wrong with it though :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Nothing real special, but damn I'll put this cigar up against some 3 times it's price! Smoking through a box of these and the only issue I've had was my fault (I dropped a pipe wrench on one...oops). Straight burn line, stack of dimes ash rings, tight non flaky ash, ash holds for over an inch at a time, pleasent flavors and aroma, decent burn time, and best of all...Cheap! What else do you want/need? My $.02, take it as you will.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Nothing real special, but damn I'll put this cigar up against some 3 times it's price! Smoking through a box of these and the only issue I've had was my fault (I dropped a pipe wrench on one...oops). Straight burn line, stack of dimes ash rings, tight non flaky ash, ash holds for over an inch at a time, pleasent flavors and aroma, decent burn time, and best of all...Cheap! What else do you want/need? My $.02, take it as you will.


I liked the Reserve, I have seen these but not pulled the trigger....may have to scope out a fiver......


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> It was a boar of a day so I'll roast the pig. Undercrown Flying Pig to be exact. @LeatherNeck this is a fine cigar brother, thank you. No disappointment to be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


I know it was hard for you to do, but it's about damn time you smoked that pig! Honestly, that was a PIF to you as that vitola is not my preferred. A very generous @bobbya08 (in his first bomb to me) sent that to me so I had to find a more deserving home for Mrs. Piggy. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## MattT

Compliments of @ebnash









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I liked the Reserve, I have seen these but not pulled the trigger....may have to scope out a fiver......


Don't bother!>


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> I know it was hard for you to do, but it's about damn time you smoked that pig! Honestly, that was a PIF to you as that vitola is not my preferred. A very generous @bobbya08 (in his first bomb to me) sent that to me so I had to find a more deserving home for Mrs. Piggy. Glad you enjoyed it!


Ha! I'm trying to catch up on cigars that I've been PIFed. I haven't been enjoying nearly enough cigars lately and, when I'm burning my regular "don't have to think about it cigars" (AB 90+ 2nds, Oliva O, and, remnants of samplers past) I don't really post them. I may be tarred and, feathered for this but, recently I went 3 weeks without one. (Ducking) Been a rough 3 months but, I'm still kicking.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MattT said:


> Compliments of @ebnash
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


What do you think about it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What do you think about it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The burn was uneven as could be. The draw was beautiful though. It's on the more full side for sure. Nice hints of coffee and earth. Didn't really get any of the sweetness though. I saw these in my local shop after ebnash sent me a few. Thought the price tag was a little hefty. Not a bad smoke by any means. For some reason it reminded me of the CAO Mx2 which in turn reminded me of the Cx2 that I miss.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

poppajon75 said:


> Ha! I'm trying to catch up on cigars that I've been PIFed. I haven't been enjoying nearly enough cigars lately and, when I'm burning my regular "don't have to think about it cigars" (AB 90+ 2nds, Oliva O, and, remnants of samplers past) I don't really post them. I may be tarred and, feathered for this but, recently I went 3 weeks without one. (Ducking) Been a rough 3 months but, I'm still kicking.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


I'm going on 3 weeks now without a cigar. I'll be firing up a few on the long drive home from work in a couple days though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Well I had a long day and needed a long Smoke...then the likker started catching me so I needed a wiseman to finish up paper work...thank god no lives are at stake here! Sorry for the mug but my mom says I'm cute, so screw you!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> So what is this "Dang good" mysterious smoke of yours? Lol


My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminente
(Corona)
(5.6"x46)

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75

bobbya08 said:


> I'm going on 3 weeks now without a cigar. I'll be firing up a few on the long drive home from work in a couple days though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes time just doesn't slow down enough. Sometimes it's work lol. Have a safe drive and, a good smoke.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I got 1 more in me I think and that is the "truth" lol....it's the "T" by 101....possibly one of my favs! Get ya some! Done with paperwork and ready to relax and say screw it till 5am!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

RIP Jose


----------



## WNYTony

In tribute


----------



## GOT14U

If I wasn't drunk I'd toss it! Just sayin! Don't judge me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Lit up a Caldwell Reserva Sevillana tonight. The draw is a tad tight, but hot damn does it smoke well! It has the most laser-like burn line I've experienced on a cigar, so far. This one's a winner, folks!!!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mister Stogie said:


> Lit up a Caldwell Reserva Sevillana tonight. The draw is a tad tight, but hot damn does it smoke well! It has the most laser-like burn line I've experienced on a cigar, so far. This one's a winner, folks!!!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Grab a number 9 ...razor burn at least the last 9 out of 10 I smoked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Got the winter smoke rug down in the garage. Finally getting some cold air.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Mister Stogie

GOT14U said:


> Grab a number 9 ...razor burn at least the last 9 out of 10 I smoked
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse my ignorance, but you're referring to an LP9, correct?

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I'm going on 3 weeks now without a cigar. I'll be firing up a few on the long drive home from work in a couple days though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude. 3 weeks is way to long. Guess you can say your resetting your palate.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> I got 1 more in me I think and that is the "truth" lol....it's the "T" by 101....possibly one of my favs! Get ya some! Done with paperwork and ready to relax and say screw it till 5am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen good things about this stick.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

Mister Stogie said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but you're referring to an LP9, correct?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> I've seen good things about this stick.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Guuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Guuud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. When you spell it with U's it has to be.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Mister Stogie

GOT14U said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir! I have one resting in the tup and plan on acquiring more when the next deal presents itself. I've never smoked one, but that day is rapidly approaching!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

MattT said:


> The burn was uneven as could be. The draw was beautiful though. It's on the more full side for sure. Nice hints of coffee and earth. Didn't really get any of the sweetness though. I saw these in my local shop after ebnash sent me a few. Thought the price tag was a little hefty. Not a bad smoke by any means. For some reason it reminded me of the CAO Mx2 which in turn reminded me of the Cx2 that I miss.


These have about a year on them, and in my opinion, they were best at about 3-4 months. I would agree that the sweetness has faded and they are not as good as I remember. Never had a bad burn line, but the earth is almost overwhelming now that they have age on them.

I would say it's worth picking one up from a local shop and smoke it in a month or 2.


----------



## ibrewmination

Getting my palate back from the cough. Good, though not complex, cedary cocoa profile with a bit of back pepper at the start. Thanks again, @WNYTony.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> Getting my palate back from the cough. Good, though not complex, cedary cocoa profile with a bit of back pepper at the start. Thanks again, @WNYTony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm.....Back pepper....  mornin Brew!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

My one and only Padron courtesy of @Ewood with Foglifter coffee...thanks brother. RIP Jose, from what I've read he did want us to enjoy the leaves of his passion. It's clear to me that he wasn't looking for celebrity status.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio with Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Hickorynut you know what time it is !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> @Hickorynut you know what time it is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes! and I am hoping for a Warped afternoon ...........in the cigar sense....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::grin2:


----------



## SurfnSafari

It 0630 am where I am Cold, Dark, and Coffeee time. Smoking Cigar when the Sun comes up, and house chores are finished.


----------



## Fusion

This little Upmann on a cold but sunny NorCal morning


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione HL and Sumatra on a cold (for central Texas) wet afternoon,


----------



## Kidvegas

Norteno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sadly I can't remember where this Eiroa came from but, if you sent it to me thank you. It starts out with quite the bite. Leather, sandalwood, cinnamon cream and, dried cirrus fruit. I'll be putting this band in the "yes please" bag. It's funny how my records went from meticulous to...where'd that come from? Very nice cigar.
















Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Hickorynut said:


> Where is @BillH! Matilde Oscura from this fine brother..with some Tin Cup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hey guys, I'm still here & kicking! Trying to cut back on the 'backy cuz theres been a couple health scares & every other time I logon my browser gets hijacked.

Hope to be puffin' on the regular after the dust clears on a couple little issues.

All the best guys!


----------



## Hickorynut

BillH said:


> Hey guys, I'm still here & kicking! Trying to cut back on the 'backy cuz theres been a couple health scares & every other time I logon my browser gets hijacked.
> 
> Hope to be puffin' on the regular after the dust clears on a couple little issues.
> 
> All the best guys!


Thanks for checkin in Bill....Hope your better soon. Merry Christmas brother!


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had to treat myself today with something very special that has been in the Humidor 4 - 6 months. J.C. Newmann made Diamond Crown - Julius Cesar - Torpedo.

One of the Cigars I would like to have 3 - 5 weekly, but a tad bit pricy. Great smooth smoke, great draw, great construction, and great ash quality with even burn.

If you have some extra money buy yourself one or two to make yourself smile.:wink2:


----------



## mpomario

Bought a fiver of these. Smoked one ROTT. It was ok. This is terrible. Won’t be buying any of these again. Not had good impressions on Asylums. Asylum Insidious Maduro. Pic won’t load. Again bad luck with these.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second picture.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well the second Stick was a La Perla Habana - 1515. If was Ok, good construction, good burn good, good ash quality, but flavor was only so so, nothing spectacular IMHO. 

Not sure I would say go get some, I have a few more in my little stash. But will save them for friends who show up without their own to smokes. As I recall the same Stick in a Torpedo was much better flavor.

Or maybe give them more time and another go on another day. Strength is medium - strong.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second image.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ Blending Session while truing upper receiver.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Mister Stogie

Enjoying a Brick House on another beautiful evening in South Florida with my pup. Nice cigar! I found another keeper for the rotation. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

my deepest condolence to the Padron family


----------



## BigPuffer

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


How is El galan? I can't find much info about them


----------



## WNYTony

Quesada Reserva Barber Pole courtesy of @GOT14U


----------



## csk415

BigPuffer said:


> How is El galan? I can't find much info about them


Not to bad. I get them from a local shop. 
https://kohnhed.com/2016/01/26/el-galan-reserva-especial-habano-cigar-review/

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## msmith1986

SoCal Gunner said:


> EZ Blending Session while truing upper receiver.


You can still do that in CA?!?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> You can still do that in CA?!?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


LoL


----------



## msmith1986

Rreserve corona while relaxing watching old episodes of 1000 Ways To Die.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Not to bad. I get them from a local shop.
> https://kohnhed.com/2016/01/26/el-galan-reserva-especial-habano-cigar-review/
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Naw..they are awful....if everyone starts seeing what they have they'll go up in price!.. Try the Dona Nieves Negra Macha...one of my Blue Plate favorites... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Reflecting on history this morning.....God Bless the Service men and women who gave all in 1942..... with this chocolate bar and Kona....Anchors away boys....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Prensado and Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Prensado and Costa Rican,
> View attachment 170617


I've noticed you smoking these ABs often here lately. Usually in the morning, which I know you said that comes from your grab-n-go box, but you must be enjoying them well enough to keep grabbing them. My question is; are they a newer batch or an older one that you are just trying to smoke through? I myself, find the Presados from several years ago much better than ones a couple of years ago. Haven't had any of the newer batches or the new release Prensado.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> csk415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to bad. I get them from a local shop.
> https://kohnhed.com/2016/01/26/el-galan-reserva-especial-habano-cigar-review/
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?
> 
> 
> 
> Naw..they are awful....if everyone starts seeing what they have they'll go up in price!.. Try the Dona Nieves Negra Macha...one of my Blue Plate favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. I'll look into it. Thx!


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well I thought I would go price point today because it going to be a long day of Cigars, as tonight is my Cigar club meeting.

Well it is 50 degrees, wind is blowing, it is cool. But I am outside enjoying an Oliva Saison - First Harvest. No if you check the Olivia Web-site you will not find this Meduro gem.

It is something apparently Oliva makes for (STG) Scandivian Tabacco Group (Cigars International, Cigars Dot Com, and Cigar Bid).

The are well constructed, burn even, have good even ash quality, and last taste good with complexed flavors.

I would recommend this a a good value Cigar, not it is not a pricy $10.00 plus a stick B & M special. Just a good working man especially.

To me Cigars are like Wine, it is not the price per bottle, it is what you enjoy, and if it inexpensive. Well you can buy more sticks. LOL. :wink2:


----------



## SurfnSafari

Image two.


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> These have about a year on them, and in my opinion, they were best at about 3-4 months. I would agree that the sweetness has faded and they are not as good as I remember. Never had a bad burn line, but the earth is almost overwhelming now that they have age on them.
> 
> I would say it's worth picking one up from a local shop and smoke it in a month or 2.


Not to worry. I have more (wink) to try out. I'll have to pick up one from a local shop and give it a comparison after a couple of months.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Illusione Rothschilds while I wait. First chance I've had in days to smoke a cigar.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> Illusione Rothschilds while I wait. First chance I've had in days to smoke a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thems some nails bro.


----------



## Fusion

101 Big Payback thanks to @Flawlessly


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> Thems some nails bro.


A habit from playing guitar. I prefer to use fingers lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> A habit from playing guitar. I prefer to use fingers lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


A classical player? Should start calling you Al Dimiola.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> A classical player? Should start calling you Al Dimiola.


No I'm terrible with classical stuff. More folk type stuff.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I was in the neighborhood the other day so I stopped at CI just to get a few of these in robusto and corona sizes. (Otherwise I would've bought too much stuff if I wasn't looking for a particular cigar) I'm going to say it's a tie between this and the Triple A. The humidity seemed right with them so I decided to smoke the robusto today, and it was awesome. Chocolate, coffee, cedar, pepper, and spice. Very strong but smooth the way I like. You guys know I like PA wrappers anyway, but the price was right on these too at around $3-$4/stick depending on size. I might have to smoke a Triple A tonight to refresh my memory a little and do the comparison better instead of from memory.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Day drinkin, and wondering why I don't do it more often....lol....this could be a VERY loooong evening!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is this?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Ezra Zion "bees knees" came in a recent cotm shipment. I was a bit let down by this EZ. It was good but very mellow and simple flavor wise. No where near as complex as other EZs have been.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

Tonight's smoke.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion "bees knees" came in a recent cotm shipment. I was a bit let down by this EZ. It was good but very mellow and simple flavor wise. No where near as complex as other EZs have been.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn I was wondering about those....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> Damn I was wondering about those....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


It was good but I don't think I would buy them if released again. Just too mellow for my liking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

JtAv8tor said:


> Ezra Zion "bees knees" came in a recent cotm shipment. I was a bit let down by this EZ. It was good but very mellow and simple flavor wise. No where near as complex as other EZs have been.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I loved it. But I'm not into maduros that rip your face off so it was much in line with what I like. Dare I say it was Cubaneque.


----------



## Matfam1

OMG. CAO Amazon Basin

Right at the moment I can't imagine anything better. 









So guuuudddd @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I was in the neighborhood the other day so I stopped at CI just to get a few of these in robusto and corona sizes. (Otherwise I would've bought too much stuff if I wasn't looking for a particular cigar) I'm going to say it's a tie between this and the Triple A. The humidity seemed right with them so I decided to smoke the robusto today, and it was awesome. Chocolate, coffee, cedar, pepper, and spice. Very strong but smooth the way I like. You guys know I like PA wrappers anyway, but the price was right on these too at around $3-$4/stick depending on size. I might have to smoke a Triple A tonight to refresh my memory a little and do the comparison better instead of from memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Triple A and Apocalypse are good smokes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

First stick in 3 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> First stick in 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great ta see you heading home Bobby. Drive safe and enjoy the smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> I've noticed you smoking these ABs often here lately. Usually in the morning, which I know you said that comes from your grab-n-go box, but you must be enjoying them well enough to keep grabbing them. My question is; are they a newer batch or an older one that you are just trying to smoke through? I myself, find the Presados from several years ago much better than ones a couple of years ago. Haven't had any of the newer batches or the new release Prensado.


I'm mainly just trying too get thru the rest of em, this batch is from late 13. Very inconsistent flavor wise, hit & miss construction. Every rare once in a while I will hit on one that reminds why I bought these in the first place. 
I have a hard time throwing something out if I think that there MIGHT be another good one left and I feel kinda weird giving away something that I know is 50% at best. 
I know AB supposedly got there sh* t back together but I haven't bought any since this batch and it'll likely be quite a while before I do.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Went with an old favorite...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads TN Waltz. You can't tell from the picture, but the ash is very dark. I have no idea why. Very odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 & Rioja


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Greengo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








It's 30 degrees f and snowing, temp is dropping quickly, this is a major problem for this part of the world, the roads are just warm enough to melt everything that hits now, that will change in the next couple of hours and it will start to freeze, TXdot is already closing bridges and overpasses.
I've got maybe an inch of snow on my decks.
This doesn't happen very often around here so nobody knows how to deal with it.


----------



## Tuckerjack

CAO consigliere. Got one to try out after someone raved about how complex it was. Just okay to me. First third was kind of blah, second third has a hint of chocolate. Smooth without much pepper at all. It satisfies the need, but leaves me wanting more.


----------



## Shadowdogg

The Reserva Especial I think is my new favorite evening smoke... I absolutely loved it
















Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Double W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Not to bad. I get them from a local shop.
> https://kohnhed.com/2016/01/26/el-galan-reserva-especial-habano-cigar-review/
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Boy, that katman review has me intrigued. His tastes closely match mine. I am gonna be tore up when I can longer count on his reviews.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> First stick in 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bout damn time.....bet that was a good smoke......


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> bout damn time.....bet that was a good smoke......


It was ok. A little mild for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> It was ok. A little mild for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


after 3 weeks...ida liked a grape swisher....:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> after 3 weeks...ida liked a grape swisher....:vs_laugh:


It was a good stick to start with. I have a bunch more and 450 more miles to drive lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Recluse robusto tonight for a good game


----------



## msmith1986

Tuckerjack said:


> CAO consigliere. Got one to try out after someone raved about how complex it was. Just okay to me. First third was kind of blah, second third has a hint of chocolate. Smooth without much pepper at all. It satisfies the need, but leaves me wanting more.


You're probably thinking of a couple consiglieres I posted in the past few months. The robusto was my favorite over the toro. I did a box split with my buddy almost 6 months before I even tried one and it was pretty good. Was yours pretty young and fresh?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Grabbed an Intenso to relax tonight. It seems I have a problem. Gotta find a good deal soon.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Shadowdogg said:


> The Reserva Especial I think is my new favorite evening smoke... I absolutely loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I agree. Damn fine cigar.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Arturo Fuente Seleccion D'oro Corona Imperial Connecticut Lonsdale......I call em Connie Coffee Stir Sticks....and Peets...TGIF Puff-Kin









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Af Hemingway bent seller Maduro and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Tuckerjack

msmith1986 said:


> You're probably thinking of a couple consiglieres I posted in the past few months. The robusto was my favorite over the toro. I did a box split with my buddy almost 6 months before I even tried one and it was pretty good. Was yours pretty young and fresh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think I had about 3 or 4 weeks on it after I got it from the B&M, so I have no idea how much time was actually on it. By the sound of it, I might need to let it rest a little longer


----------



## arx0n

Kuuts, pretty good!























Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nica Libre 1990 with some tunneling in first half, but it fixed itself and I nubbed it with my custom paper clip nubber 
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Because it's 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This must be something I inexplicably acquired in my travels. I found 3 of them after lunch under a box in my big cooler. I don't know anything about it but it's really not bad. It mostly has an earthy Honduran flavor, and a touch of cedar probably from the sleeve in the tube, and a little Nica spice on the back end. I need to find out if they make a maduro and try that too.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

New release from Curivari cigar company.....code named Ciclope. Love all things by this outfit hopefully this doesn't disappoint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

About to get real!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Smoke before we get snow in NJ. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> New release from Curivari cigar company.....code named Ciclope. Love all things by this outfit hopefully this doesn't disappoint!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good! Tight A$$ draw due to I'm sure high humidity but, the profile is great. Just found out that there's a total of 15 new blends that have been released!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Next up...mo betta









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> New release from Curivari cigar company.....code named Ciclope. Love all things by this outfit hopefully this doesn't disappoint!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had a Curivari let me down yet!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Went with a Classic tonight, LFD DL,


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Next up...mo betta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


How do you like the grand reserve compared to the other Joya de Nicaragua?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> How do you like the grand reserve compared to the other Joya de Nicaragua?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it...very smooth to the nub. The Black was a bit mild for me..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LGC wavell for the ride home. Always good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R
Happy Friday !


----------



## FLsmoker

I love these sticks!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Long Live The King lancero while babysitting a 19 lb brisket in the smoker. Everything has a layer of ash on it from the forest fires that I just can not seem to get off!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Yesterday's drive home gar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Westside Threat said:


> Long Live The King lancero while babysitting a 19 lb brisket in the smoker. Everything has a layer of ash on it from the forest fires that I just can not seem to get off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man we are praying for you guys. I can't imagine going through something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Peets Brasil Minas. Watching it spit snow this morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Peets Brasil Minas. Watching it spit snow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You're up early this fine Saturday Hick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> You're up early this fine Saturday Hick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, some a holes alarm @UBC03 woke me up and I can't go back to sleep.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah, some a holes alarm @UBC03 woke me up and I can't go back to sleep..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's probably loud enough..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Peets Brasil Minas. Watching it spit snow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Mighty fancy stick and coffee Hick. I'm trying to figure out how to get one in today with this cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Mighty fancy stick and coffee Hick. I'm trying to figure out how to get one in today with this cold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rondo gloves and more coffee! :grin2:


----------



## oldmantex

Had an Oliva G with my dad while the women went shopping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana and Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Winter time and temps to match, yeti mug it is, 20oz of anti hate everyone brew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

JtAv8tor said:


> Winter time and temps to match, yeti mug it is, 20oz of anti hate everyone brew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is that warped offering?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> How is that warped offering?


One of my daily favorites, and my usual morning cigar and coffee cigar.

In all honesty I would be happy smoking Cortos all day lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> One of my daily favorites, and my usual morning cigar and coffee cigar.
> 
> In all honesty I would be happy smoking Cortos all day lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're gonna run out of those bad boys. I know what to get you for your next bomb now though lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> You're gonna run out of those bad boys. I know what to get you for your next bomb now though lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am down to two boxes of the Corto right now lol...no need to destroy anymore of my home than you already have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

JtAv8tor said:


> One of my daily favorites, and my usual morning cigar and coffee cigar.
> 
> In all honesty I would be happy smoking Cortos all day lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought long and hard about grabbing a box untested but held off before I did.... dammit lol.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mike2147 said:


> I thought long and hard about grabbing a box untested but held off before I did.... dammit lol.












Very nub worthy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Very nub worthy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#shonuff!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Going through my "on deck" box trying things I haven't tried. This is one of these little London clubs. Not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First good snow in a while - last year was pretty light. I went out and prepped a fire for something to do since the power went out, but it came back on before I got it lit even thankfully.

Magnum R58 that has a few years of rest.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I'm witha ya @huffer33


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well today was an Ava Maria Original Blend Day - Big guy 7.1" X 58 Ring Gauge out of the AJ Fernandez factor in Nicaragua. In would recommend to other if you are short of money, or frugal like me go for this stick.

I would say excellent construction, good even burn, fairly complexed flavors, nice even ash quality. Something I bought five of this size in, and will buy again. Think I picked em up on a bid site for under $18.00 for Five.

I don't like to say what I tasted as my palate is very different then from those who go easy on hot & spicy food. Let just say my taste buds are still their but not normal.





Sadly the Ava Maria is gone, got to get some more.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second Pix.


----------



## Matfam1

Drew Estates Undercrown, a really good stick in my newb opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matfam1 said:


> Drew Estates Undercrown, a really good stick in my newb opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good stick by most opinions I've seen around here lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a good stick by most opinions I've seen around here lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


@JtAv8or sent it to me in the newb sampler trade and it was my first... won't be my last for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matfam1 said:


> @JtAv8or sent it to me in the newb sampler trade and it was my first... won't be my last for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. Funny I think jt sent me the first one of those i tried as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Cruzado Marcela's Supremas with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 171098


Ill be visiting Illusion Headquarters in Reno next week, was there in August, great place with a wonderful Humidor, another box of Rothchilds will be coming home with me


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MF Le Bijou 1922 in Toro 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=171106&stc=1&d=1512857733

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=171114&stc=1&d=1512857733

Started out with the 1st stick and it just wasn't doing it for me. Moved on to the Ave Maria and it was pretty decent but not my favorite. I got her finished but man this 34 degree weather with a light wind and no sun makes it a lot less enjoyable.


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 171098


Haven't seen one of those in a long time! Good cigars for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Shade undercrown


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbing a Wiseman after failing to finish my deck....but had a good day with my boys and the nephews! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Man O war- Puro Authentico. I really like these. A nice very smooth and creamy maduro with great construction.


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> Man O war- Puro Authentico. I really like these. A nice very smooth and creamy maduro with great construction.


Gonna have to try one of those. I've found most man of wars to be a bit harsh....but that's back when I was inhaling! Things may have changed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

GOT14U said:


> Gonna have to try one of those. I've found most man of wars to be a bit harsh....but that's back when I was inhaling! Things may have changed


The ruination is pretty good too in my opinion, but the puros are my favorite.


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> The ruination is pretty good too in my opinion, but the puros are my favorite.


I think that is the one I did like! Definitely will find these puros thx for the knowledge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Fusion said:


> Ill be visiting Illusion Headquarters in Reno next week, was there in August, great place with a wonderful Humidor, another box of Rothchilds will be coming home with me


Take some photos and post them for us. Pretty please!


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> Take some photos and post them for us. Pretty please!


Ill try f they let me


----------



## yamirstogies239

devidoff aniversario entreacto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Shrunken Heads


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Shrunken Heads


Killer name for a cigar! Who makes it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Prensado Lost Art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Killer name for a cigar! Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kendal Culbertson of Outlaw Cigars


----------



## GOT14U

The first one was way to fast. Next!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Kfc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria,


----------



## bobbya08

It's cold out here but I had to have a celebration cigar in honor of my little girls first deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Oliva v melanio


----------



## Maxh92

Treated myself tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Love me this MOmbacho! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

These are so intense. Ive have had this since the spring of '16 and it is even more leathery than before and now more dark fruit notes are coming through. The taste of plum rind or grape skins. These cigars are crazy strong.








This is really reminding me of a dry red wine.


----------



## ibrewmination

Cough is not totally, though very nearly, gone and need to acclimate my cheaper online purchases a bit more so reached for the Sam Leccia Luchadore from my newbie trade with @WNYTony.
I was not a fan of the Sam Leccia White, having to put it down in the first third, so I was unaware if it got any more complex. 
This one is not too bad, with a little bit of complexity. Not sure I'd order one, but here I am sitting on the patio to finish it.
Thanks, Tony. 








It did get a bit pungent at the end, so I dropped it at about an inch and a half. Was that a bit of ammonia I tasted in the last?
Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with Sumatra,


----------



## ibrewmination

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo with Sumatra,
> View attachment 171290


What's the difference between that one and the one with the large red wrapper with black lettering and the scorpion on it?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

@ibrewmination I believe it's before 2008, the year they were bought by Oettinger Davidoff Group.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

acitalianman13 said:


> Kfc


I ordered a 3 pack of the Kentucky Fired Mutwat and Just didn't care for the fire-pit taste, gave 2 of the 3 away. I will try another down the road and see if it suites me any better. Most seem to like them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ibrewmination said:


> What's the difference between that one and the one with the large red wrapper with black lettering and the scorpion on it?


This one is blended by Christian Eiroa


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> I ordered a 3 pack of the Kentucky Fired Mutwat and Just didn't care for the fire-pit taste, gave 2 of the 3 away. I will try another down the road and see if it suites me any better. Most seem to like them.


Try the next one with a smoky scotch.....I think you'll like it better!


----------



## Fusion

Upmann Legacy care of @Flawlessly, thank you


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor,


----------



## acitalianman13

Olecharlie said:


> acitalianman13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kfc
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a 3 pack of the Kentucky Fired Mutwat and Just didn't care for the fire-pit taste, gave 2 of the 3 away. I will try another down the road and see if it suites me any better. Most seem to like them.
Click to expand...

That was my first kfc I wasn't to crazy about fire cured but it had a good draw and construction atleast. I had the fire cured flavors in my other cigara last ight Aswell which wasn't pleasant.


----------



## czartann

Happy Snow day. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo with Sumatra,
> View attachment 171290


Ohh, a Corojo Maduro. Good looking stick. Ill say it again. The new bands are terrible compared to the old.


----------



## csk415

czartann said:


> Happy Snow day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Nevermore was a great smoke. Is this one just as good?


----------



## ibrewmination

csk415 said:


> Ohh, a Corojo Maduro. Good looking stick. Ill say it again. The new bands are terrible compared to the old.


 @OneStrangeOne
Was just going to ask that. Are the old ones no longer made?
I had a Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto, apparently the newer one, several months ago. While fun to say, I thought the cigar to be a bit boring. Had some wrapper issues as well, if I remember correctly.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=171370&stc=1&d=1512938792

Had to move my Humidors to the main floor from my bar downstairs and go from 69 to 72% Bovedas. It's up to 66 from 62 and this stick is smoking well. The winter weather adjustment. I like to level out at 68, 68 IMHO is a good smoke. 
I want to find out more about the Kitty Litter.


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> The Nevermore was a great smoke. Is this one just as good?


If it smokes as good as it looks it will be great!


----------



## yamirstogies239

tabacalera serrano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

First time with this one.... first third is excellent so far.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ibrewmination said:


> @OneStrangeOne
> Was just going to ask that. Are the old ones no longer made?
> I had a Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto, apparently the newer one, several months ago. While fun to say, I thought the cigar to be a bit boring. Had some wrapper issues as well, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The Camacho brand has gone through a few ownership changes over the years and with new owners blends and blenders change, having been a Camacho fan for a while I had extremely high hopes/expectations of the Davidoff group when they took over a few years ago. I have been hugely disappointed &#128546; with the latest offerings, IMO they are average at best. Camacho is a faint shadow of what they used to be when Christian Eiroa was creating the blends.
Of the new blends I think the Criollo might be the best, YMMV.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I couldn't wait and had to fire one of these suckers up. Not sure if the short churchill size is a tweaked blend like the Sobremesa size was from Dunbarton but I'm guessing so? The fact that out of all sizes it's the only box that's painted green which I just noticed also. Fantastic cigar. The reviews I read were listed as medium. I think they might have been smoking a different cigar. This thing kicks ass :grin2:


----------



## czartann

csk415 said:


> The Nevermore was a great smoke. Is this one just as good?


I like this one. 
I wish I have a chance to try the previous blend to compare.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

My first barbers pole. For my daughters 12th. Interesting flavor changes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Because I didn't get one this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

ibrewmination said:


> Was that a bit of ammonia I tasted in the last?
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Tar, maybe? What I usually do to fix that is put a flame/torch by the cherry and blow through the cigar.


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those little guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Love those little guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya got any? If not i can easily rectify that situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it when I'm looking for things to buy these never come to mind?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Ya got any? If not i can easily rectify that situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha not falling for that trick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Why is it when I'm looking for things to buy these never come to mind?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You should buy some. They are a great smoke when time is an issue. Plus they are tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> You should buy some. They are a great smoke when time is an issue. Plus they are tasty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus the Knuckles and Mode 5 can be found at exceptionally great prices for a high quality cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Plus the Knuckles and Mode 5 can be found at exceptionally great prices for a high quality cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I really like the mode 5. It's probably my favorite Roma after the atlatl


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Plus the Knuckles and Mode 5 can be found at exceptionally great prices for a high quality cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobbya08 said:


> Yeah I really like the mode 5. It's probably my favorite Roma after the atlatl


Good info. I actually wrote a reminder note. Lol...

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Been a little bit since I've had the RCA so I decided to join @Kidvegas with an EMH,


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Been a little bit since I've had the RCA so I decided to join @Kidvegas with an EMH,
> 
> View attachment 171426


HA! Great choice brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Yellow rose

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Yellow rose
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


This was quick, couldn't wait any longer. 
How does it smoke?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> This was quick, couldn't wait any longer.
> How does it smoke?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It's a damn good smoke. The day I picked it up the B&M was having a CH event I didn't know about. Couldn't stay for it. Had to get home for our towns Christmas parade that my daughter was part of. This stick was ready to smoke when I got it.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Maxh92

Padilla '68. Nice start to it. I'm enjoying the Corojo. I don't smoke many cigars with that tobacco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@GOT14U sent me this odd looking thing a while back and I finally decided to man up and give it a match. Pretty good smoke Jerod but still an odd shape lol.
Eastern Standard Midnight Express


----------



## msmith1986

SLR Rothchilde maduro last night. And a MF La Reloba habano tonight courtesy of @Fusion. Both great smokes.





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

This guy's a bit fresh but got a few on the cheap (likely no surprise to anyone here). Seems I have a hard time analyzing flavour profiles of sticks with ligero at this point. I like it, though. Thick plume of chewy smoke. Oh, wait. A little cayenne on the retro. Cocoa, coffee, and a touch of anise on the palate coming into the second third. Stalwart white and brown-gray crackled concrete ash fell off at two inches. Bit of tunnelling on the second third I touched up and a little cracking in the wrapper. Other than that, burn was solid. 
As for the brew, I'm normally not a fan of brettanomyces yeast strains but I thought I'd give it a shot being a Lagunitas. I have to say this sour, dry beer actually went quite well with a strong cigar. Probably wouldn't drink it without one, but proved a very nice contrast.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Went hunting for a maduro this morning...Found lots of Oscuro, Sumatra and Cameroon...got tired of digging in the ready box and grabbed this Hoyo..with Kona









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> @GOT14U sent me this odd looking thing a while back and I finally decided to man up and give it a match. Pretty good smoke Jerod but still an odd shape lol.
> Eastern Standard Midnight Express


Yumm that stick looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora 107 with Sumatra,


----------



## ForceofWill

Service guy says he'll be here between 9-11? No problem. :vs_cool:


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Lunch break


----------



## SurfnSafari

I am working on a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black, Big Stick, 6.7 X 58, good construction, good flavor, it is a strong stick,but a good Cigar. If you want a big long smoke. This is something I bought a couple of boxes of of, and still have some for many more days.

If you like big & strong it a good value.


----------



## csk415

Giving this $2 stick a go. Not so shabby so far.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75

Triple maddie.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

poppajon75 said:


> Tripple maddie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Damn, that's a great looking lighter. Forgive my ignorance, but is it a soft flame?


----------



## poppajon75

Semper Noctem said:


> Damn, that's a great looking lighter. Forgive my ignorance, but is it a soft flame?


Thank you. It's the Bugatti single torch. Same one brother @Yukoner sent in a package right about a year ago now. No issues whatsoever using 5x filtered fuel.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you. It's the Bugatti single torch. Same one brother @Yukoner sent in a package right about a year ago now. No issues whatsoever using 5x filtered fuel.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Got the same one from him. Damn good lighter.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Maxh92

Post work Rocky Patel Sun Grown. One of the few RP cigars that I enjoy. Very night and light flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

EZ blending sessions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crowned Heads BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild,


----------



## msmith1986

Elite maduro with a cup of Guatemala San Isidro from the local Starbucks roasting plant here in north York. I'm not a fan of walking into a Starbucks, but I know a lot of people that bring me stuff that work at the roasting plant. The Punch is the best part though, these have never let me down.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=171562&stc=1&d=1513044067

Needed a quick enjoyable stick after work.


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=171562&stc=1&d=1513044067
> 
> Needed a quick enjoyable stick after work.


I love those. Excellent smoke.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

DON FELO on a cold nite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

poppajon75 said:


> Triple maddie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


That's a "Bad" looking combo right there!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel UHC.


----------



## bobbya08

Burning through another EZ. I've managed to amass quite a few EZ sticks so I'm going to have to start smoking the hell out of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

4KM. Hot damn this is a good stick.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost picked one of those up at Specs. How are they?

Btw. Specs is a liquor store with a pretty good walk in. Prices are pretty good. Discount when using cash and for military/cops/FF/paramedics. Check them out if there's one in your area. Don't really have any boutique stuff. Olivia, Padron, Camacho, LFD, RP, AF, etc.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Trying the Serino Wayfarer tonight. At the end if the first third and so far I am really liking this blend.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> @GOT14U sent me this odd looking thing a while back and I finally decided to man up and give it a match. Pretty good smoke Jerod but still an odd shape lol.
> Eastern Standard Midnight Express


I thought so also. You can't actually purchase that size from what I'm told. Glad you enjoyed it bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> Almost picked one of those up at Specs. How are they?
> 
> Btw. Specs is a liquor store with a pretty good walk in. Prices are pretty good. Discount when using cash and for military/cops/FF/paramedics. Check them out if there's one in your area. Don't really have any boutique stuff. Olivia, Padron, Camacho, LFD, RP, AF, etc.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I really enjoyed it. The Oscuro wrapper is a favorite of mine, with the LFD sticks. Sweet and spicy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trsynsh

I’m currently enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados. I’m new to the hobby so I have no idea how to tell how old it is? I very much enjoy it, no matter the age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you. It's the Bugatti single torch. Same one brother @Yukoner sent in a package right about a year ago now. No issues whatsoever using 5x filtered fuel.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk





csk415 said:


> Got the same one from him. Damn good lighter.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I'm still alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In case anyone was wondering. @ mentions show up in my notifications :grin2: Past few months has been pretty hectic at work. No time for cigars. No time for posting :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## ibrewmination

Cornell & Anthony Daddy Mac tonight with Teddy, the neighbor's cat, my smoking buddy.
A fair amount of red pepper in the mouth that mellows out after th first inch and a half or so. Pretty good stick.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Burning through another EZ. I've managed to amass quite a few EZ sticks so I'm going to have to start smoking the hell out of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww....you poor thing... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No time for "tat" grab-a-gar Tuesday. Have a great day fellas!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V Melanio and Costa Rican,


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Burning through another EZ. I've managed to amass quite a few EZ sticks so I'm going to have to start smoking the hell out of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Sounds like a good problem to have.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Matfam1

bobbya08 said:


> Burning through another EZ. I've managed to amass quite a few EZ sticks so I'm going to have to start smoking the hell out of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many EZ sticks.... whew, that sucks....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bobbya08 said:


> Burning through another EZ. I've managed to amass quite a few EZ sticks so I'm going to have to start smoking the hell out of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does EZ stand for?


----------



## JtAv8tor

BigPuffer said:


> What does EZ stand for?


Ezra Zion


----------



## Fusion

A real cheapo today, PDR A Crop, pretty decent for a buck each


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> A real cheapo today, PDR A Crop, pretty decent for a buck each


And CP is running these cheap right now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> And CP is running these cheap right now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yep, just ordered 2 wheels of them:grin2:


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Nestor miranda habano


----------



## Gumby-cr

TLD Double Wide Belicoso :grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

Another one of these today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Wasn't bad...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HE Lonsdale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pre-Birthday smokes today. Figure I better smoke them today, may not get a chance tomorrow. 
Miami TaT thx to @WNYTony you can see it in the tray....then grabbed a four kicks limited, now I'm on to a Fable....done working on the deck for the night! Time for some R&R

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Neanderthal Roma therapy to finish the night off! Hangin with my two little beautiful nieces! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch smoke. 1st time I've been disappointed with one of these. First half kept tunneling and randomly popping up burning through sides. After the tunneling stopped it burnt really wonky and stopped producing much smoke. I guess 1 out of 8 or so isn't too bad, but I expect better.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch smoke. 1st time I've been disappointed with one of these. First half kept tunneling and randomly popping up burning through sides. After the tunneling stopped it burnt really wonky and stopped producing much smoke. I guess 1 out of 8 or so isn't too bad, but I expect better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Drive home smoke right now. Perdomo Craft Series- Stout Epicure Maduro. The girls at the B&M gave it to me for $6.50 this morning, and it's fairly firm to the touch. They also have SG and Conn but I tend to like maduro's. It is very good so far with lots of chocolate, spice and light pepper, with a smooth leathery finish. As the name suggests, I do believe it would pair well with dark stouts. Many stouts really, I'm about halfway through at the one hour mark. I think I'll grab a fiver and see how they pair up after a short rest.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Update. A solid 2 hours to smoke. No bitterness or ammonia. It reminded me a lot of the 20th annie. Good smoke.


----------



## csk415

Ran into an issue with this one. Grabbed it thinking I was good to go. Didn't even realize it was squishy. Sucker burned right down the middle and eventually plugged it cut her back just past halfway point and seems to be doing fine now. Didn't even know these had a different wrapper towards the cap. I'll have to get another and let it sit for sometime and try again. The JG is the back up if needed. 









~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

On to the back up. Got tired of fighting the pappy.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Mister Stogie

My first PDR Capa Oscura on a "feels like 58 degrees", according to Weather Underground, evening in South Florida. It's time to pull out the thermal underwear! ❄ By the way, this PDR is a really good smoke!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Mister Stogie said:


> My first PDR Capa Oscura on a "feels like 58 degrees", according to Weather Underground, evening in South Florida. It's time to pull out the thermal underwear! ❄ By the way, this PDR is a really good smoke!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Seen a really good deal on those but passed them up since I had no clue if they were good. Probably should have got them. Oh well.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch smoke. 1st time I've been disappointed with one of these. First half kept tunneling and randomly popping up burning through sides. After the tunneling stopped it burnt really wonky and stopped producing much smoke. I guess 1 out of 8 or so isn't too bad, but I expect better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've had a couple bad ones...


----------



## WNYTony

Cigwar for Tat Tuesday


----------



## AZ330FZL

First time with this one, some Russell's Reserve on the side. Good smoke just tons of wrapper issues.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Cigwar for Tat Tuesday


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I said - it was a great smoke !


----------



## ibrewmination

It is still Tuesday in my time zone, after all. Not familiar with a lot of the flavours in this Capa Especial, except for some cocoa coming and going. Or is it that I'm enjoying it too much to analyze (no small feat)?
Smooth yet med-full bodied straight from the toast. Retrohale pleasant and exciting throughout.
Solid, consistent, and even burning like a champ.
Flavour consistently and pleasantly changing, revealing surprise and nuance, keeping you on your toes like good relationships ought to.
@JtAv8tor, Lord of the Sith, you sonuvagun, I will not succumb to the Dark Side.
But I do believe this has made my favorites list.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with some Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Because......Wednesday....with Kona! Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Thanks again brother...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

L40 to start the day off. Lake effect snow on the way here. Guess it's a good day to finish binge watching The Punisher on Netflix :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

First smoke in a few days and it's 20* out here. My Malinois enjoys this cold but I can't say I do.

Tat Verocu Petite Corona. Pepper, chocolate, coffee. MmmMmm mmmm.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## churchpunk

It's finals week and I haven't smoked a cigar in a couple days, feel like my heads gonna burst. This was a relaxing smoke and paired fantastical with oolong tea. Now if I could just finish these finals papers.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Wednesday afternoon smoke is courtesy of @ebnash. It was 18° this morning, so I'm keeping partially warm in the shop for now. Hopefully I don't get any calls for anything outside.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Keeping myself warm with this combination :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Keeping myself warm with this combination :grin2:


Good stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat TAA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> Keeping myself warm with this combination :grin2:


How do you get to drink this early in the day?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

msmith1986 said:


> How do you get to drink this early in the day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm on long break. I've been off since Friday and go back this Friday night. I work 12 hour swing shifts.


----------



## Shadowdogg

Finally breaking into my holiday gift exchange cigars... Smoking the Cappuccino Cafe nub courtesy of @Timtim13









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm on long break. I've been off since Friday and go back this Friday night. I work 12 hour swing shifts.


Ah. That makes sense.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Sometimes we forget, so I fired up something I had not had for a while today a Camacho Criollo -Toro, great construction, great burn quality, great even ash no problems. 

But the thing is Camacho’s are what I will call STRONG. If you never had a Camacho like something Strong, like Black Coffee this it's a nice stick with a nice flavor profile. But I will say it again Very Strong. Not a Cigar to be had on an empty stomach. FYI


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second picture.


----------



## SurfnSafari

Last image. :smile2:


----------



## oldmantex

Since it warmed from 20 to 30 I decided to brave cold and have a cigar while I can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Smoking an AB Black Market. Not a fan. I can't remember how long I've had this but it is leaving a weird aftertaste. The ash is really black, too. Odd.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

I just couldn't finish that AB, so I ditched it. Light up this Torano that @Olecharlie passed to me in a trade. Pleasantly surprised with it. Haven't ever had a Torano I've liked... but I would smoke this one again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Maxh92 said:


> I just couldn't finish that AB, so I ditched it. Light up this Torano that @Olecharlie passed to me in a trade. Pleasantly surprised with it. Haven't ever had a Torano I've liked... but I would smoke this one again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are underrated IMO. It's a good dessert cigar.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Not entirely sure on what it is, it was one sent to me by @mrolland5500 for a MAW.










Sent from Hoth Rebel Base


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

FYR Reserva Limitada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> FYR Reserva Limitada
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed the one you had sent. Good smoke. 
P.S. Your inbox is full brother lol


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AJ*Man O' War Puro Authentico from @CloakedInSmoke

The story goes these are AJ's personal blend / size with a shaggy foot (Hi Dino).

Wow, what a little fire cracker! Don't let this little unassuming stick fool you like it did me. I expected a sweet Maduro and got a robust flavor bomb. Size and strength make a great winter stick (paging @Kidvegas).

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> I enjoyed the one you had sent. Good smoke.
> P.S. Your inbox is full brother lol


Thanks for the heads up Jon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Its only 20° .


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> FYR Reserva Limitada
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man when I first saw that I thought it was a Ramon Allones EL lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Its only 20° .


OMG - I'd die! I remember a bar in town when I went to school at Northern Illinois University that would sell beers for whatever the temperature was. One night we got nickel beers cuz it was 5 degrees and on another we ran over because the temp was actually below zero. In that case they could not give beer away nor pay me to drink them so I was forced to part with a penny for each draft. However those days are long over as I've become acclimated to Southern California.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> AJ*Man O' War Puro Authentico from @CloakedInSmoke
> 
> The story goes these are AJ's personal blend / size with a shaggy foot (Hi Dino).
> 
> Wow, what a little fire cracker! Don't let this little unassuming stick fool you like it did me. I expected a sweet Maduro and got a robust flavor bomb. Size and strength make a great winter stick (paging @Kidvegas).
> 
> Thanks Peter!


Ha! I was also shocked by how heavy hitting those little guys are. Combined with a very rich profile makes for an extremely enjoyable smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08 an original from your noobie starter trade with me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> @bobbya08 an original from your noobie starter trade with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's one of the very first cigars I tried. They aren't bad, a little mild for my likings these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to try this one for Weds. Good stick! Thanks @curmudgeonista! :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> That's one of the very first cigars I tried. They aren't bad, a little mild for my likings these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been resting since April and it's a darn tasty little thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Not entirely sure on what it is, it was one sent to me by @mrolland5500 for a MAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoth Rebel Base


Noel Rojas Cinco Pesos

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Noel Rojas Cinco Pesos
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Well there you have it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Well there you have it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had to dig deep for that one. He had sent me one also. Dang good stick.

Crux tonight for me









~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bobbya08 said:


> JtAv8tor said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bobbya08 an original from your noobie starter trade with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the very first cigars I tried. They aren't bad, a little mild for my likings these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How about the Griffin Nicaraguas?


----------



## ibrewmination

Was concerned I wouldn't like this Boutique Blends as much anymore with the recent sticks I've tried. Still an enjoyable, definite go-to.
Not certain she's at the top of my list anymore, though. Have to recalibrate my rating system after the generous gifts, trades, and purchase from Sages of the Leaf here at puff and in person.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Morn' Puff-Kin... Quick Petit Hoyo and Peets before I hit the road...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bee and Sumatra,


----------



## poppajon75

AJF La Herencia Core


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Can we make "Thrifty Thursday" a thing?









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thoroughly enjoyable cigar from @mpomario from way back in the noob pif.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Against medical advice:
My own roll


----------



## Randy956

JohnBrody15 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyable cigar from @mpomario from way back in the noob pif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La duna 
I like those


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Fusion firing it up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Bobalu stick of some sort.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Bobalu stick of some sort.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


A double capa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

I









A HUGE thanks and a "damn you" to @LeatherNeck for turning me on to these diesels. Bought a 35 count that came with a humidor off the devil site for $77!! Worth. Every. Penny.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father with a cup of Costa Rican dark roast,


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had a little sleeper Cigar today, a *La Estrella Cubana* is a Nicaraguan. This is a cheapie bundle Cigar I bought to try out months ago. Lets say I call them sleeper flying under the radar Cigar. Great construction, great burn quality, good ask, and completed flavor. Strength is Medium - Medium/Strong. Was so good, could not smoke just one, had two. :wink2:


----------



## soonerwings

OneStrangeOne said:


> My Father with a cup of Costa Rican dark roast,
> 
> View attachment 171961


Ok, now that's a great combo. As for me, I had an Oliva Serie V with a Shiner Bock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Checking out the wife's wine selection tonight. Not bad!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon.......trying not to loose my mind in 17* temps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> @*Fusion* firing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of my very early rolls, piloto cubano ligero, corojo seco, piloto cubano viso fillers, Corojo 99 seco binder and a Mexican san andreas wrapper.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> One of my very early rolls, piloto cubano ligero, corojo seco, piloto cubano viso fillers, Corojo 99 seco binder and a Mexican san andreas wrapper.


Well it was tasty, had a very nutty flavor to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Thx to @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Met with a Banker today


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Label Salvation & Dailuaine 14. First time with this cigar, a tad too much Honduran tobacco in the blend for my tastes, hopefully it dies down a bit.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Not sure why, but the picture won’t load. Smoking a US Sungrown Flying Pig from DE at a an event at a local lounge. Interesting smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Spent the night with my Cigar, Scotch, and Scripture group, an Auchentoshan 12 year, and this San Cristobal courtesy of the St. Nick of the Sith.
Good cigar. Thanks, @JtAv8tor.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'Telier La Mission and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

AF Flor Fina 858 Maduro and Cameron's Kona....TGIF Puff-Kin.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

AFSS


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tuckerjack said:


> A HUGE thanks and a "damn you" to @LeatherNeck for turning me on to these diesels. Bought a 35 count that came with a humidor off the devil site for $77!! Worth. Every. Penny.


HAHA! You Are Welcome!


----------



## JtAv8tor

ibrewmination said:


> Spent the night with my Cigar, Scotch, and Scripture group, an Auchentoshan 12 year, and this San Cristobal courtesy of the St. Nick of the Sith.
> Good cigar. Thanks, @JtAv8tor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ibrewmination

Hickorynut said:


> AF Flor Fina 858 Maduro and Cameron's Kona....TGIF Puff-Kin.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 The one of those I tried was plugged so I had to ditch it.
Big fan of the non-maduros, though.


----------



## churchpunk

Last night was the Christmas Party at the cigar lodge so I spent hours tying together cigars to give away. What a pain in the butt. It was a good party though and eventually I got to sit down and smoke. La Luchador is a good stick that I randomly have a ton of. I like to smoke them when I'm not as focused on enjoying every puff.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> The one of those I tried was plugged so I had to ditch it.
> Big fan of the non-maduros, though.


Son you need a Modus.....no ditchin' 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Happy Friday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

These are good


----------



## disco_potato

WABOOM said:


> These are good


Goo do know. Have 2 I've been hesitating to smoke.

Montecristo Platinum. Sampler stick and certainly smoked like one.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Flor de las Antillas from @Hickorynut. Thank you kindly. Mellow, yet there was a nice amount of delicious pepper throughout. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Toraño Vault Blend A-008 4x60 earlier for lunch. Now a Hemingway SS for a quick one in between stops. Snowing and the temp just topped out for the day at 24°. It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas. *Bah! Humbug! Too much stuff to do yet.





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cigar # 4 today  days off rock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning to all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice stick,cup and Java

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

WABOOM said:


> These are good]


I agree. A nice creamy Cameroon taste.


----------



## tazdvl

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning to all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love my Death Wish Coffee. That and my Black Rifle Coffee are saved for special mornings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172089&stc=1&d=1513377639

Crowned Heads Yellow Rose of Texas! Very nice stick...


----------



## acitalianman13

Illusione Rothschild


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Want to know how the Cigar Gods confirm you chose the right cigar for the day?

You go outside with a cigar that has an ice cream truck on it AND an ice cream truck drives by... in DECEMBER!

Not the greatest pic, but I HAD to capture it!









Edit: the cigar is the El Suavesito from Caldwell lost and found...


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Want to know how the Cigar Gods confirm you chose the right cigar for the day?
> 
> You go outside with a cigar that has an ice cream truck on it AND an ice cream truck drives by... in DECEMBER!
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but I HAD to capture it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the cigar is the El Suavesito from Caldwell lost and found...


how freakin' cool is that!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> how freakin' cool is that!


Mind blown! The Cosmos is a crazy thing!

Tomorrow I'm lighting up a cigar with a naked lady on it!


----------



## Matfam1

SoCal Gunner said:


> Mind blown! The Cosmos is a crazy thing!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm lighting up a cigar with a naked lady on it!


And the real thing will be running down the street, almost out of sight...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Matfam1 said:


> SoCal Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind blown! The Cosmos is a crazy thing!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm lighting up a cigar with a naked lady on it!
> 
> 
> 
> And the real thing will be running down the street, almost out of sight...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. He should try his luck and smoke 2 at the same time.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Smoking and doing a review on this stick as I post this. I'll try to get the review up tomorrow. I'm down in Riverview FL seeing family this weekend. Hope all of you had a great Friday!


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Mind blown! The Cosmos is a crazy thing!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm lighting up a cigar with a naked lady on it!


now yer talkin!


----------



## Fusion

So, I’m in Reno for the wife’s birthday, went to Fumare the home of illusion cigars today, got some picks but don’t know how to load them with this iPad, smoked a illusion burn, only available here and at Rocky Patel’s lounge in Florida called burn.
They are having there annual party tomorrow and I got an invite, will try to get lots of picks but will have to wait until I get home to post.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Boondock Saint


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> So, I'm in Reno for the wife's birthday, went to Fumare the home of illusion cigars today, got some picks but don't know how to load them with this iPad, smoked a illusion burn, only available here and at Rocky Patel's lounge in Florida called burn.
> They are having there annual party tomorrow and I got an invite, will try to get lots of picks but will have to wait until I get home to post.


Looking forward to seeing what you post. Lucky dog you!


----------



## WNYTony

BTL TGIF !


----------



## mambo5

After this, I'll be ready for a long winter's nap...


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Mind blown! The Cosmos is a crazy thing!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm lighting up a cigar with a naked lady on it!


Ha!!!


----------



## ibrewmination

These guys, when new, compared to the sticks you guys are ruining me with, are turning out to be meh... or only just above when getting into them. I have the Reconquista to try last, then acclimate or age and try them again, depending upon my inventory. Are they worth the time?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I hear they are, I have a Reconquista aging. @ibrewmination Please PM your address I have something special for you to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ibrewmination said:


> These guys, when new, compared to the sticks you guys are ruining me with, are turning out to be meh... or only just above when getting into them. I have the Reconquista to try last, then acclimate or age and try them again, depending upon my inventory. Are they worth the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I don't know about that particular stick but most of AJ's stuff needs at least a years worth of rest to reach its potential,


----------



## Hickorynut

Saturday mornin seegar...means interruptions and no concentration. On the front deck watching the sun rise..Bobalu Double Capa and nutin fancy coffee 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some EZ blending session goodness this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## Matfam1

Nice stick... I haven't looked up much about this one. You guys will think I'm a bit strange, but it tasted a lot like deep dark chocolate covered pretzels. So far, it's one of the only cigars that have gave me much of a buzz, holy cow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Matfam1 said:


> Nice stick... I haven't looked up much about this one. You guys will think I'm a bit strange, but it tasted a lot like deep dark chocolate covered pretzels. So far, it's one of the only cigars that have gave me much of a buzz, holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are beyond good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Matfam1 said:


> Nice stick... I haven't looked up much about this one. You guys will think I'm a bit strange, but it tasted a lot like deep dark chocolate covered pretzels. So far, it's one of the only cigars that have gave me much of a buzz, holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Humm, I like a buzz, may have to have me one. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Humm, I like a buzz, may have to have me one. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jas Sum Kral or something like that. Allegedly a great stick.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Olecharlie said:


> Humm, I like a buzz, may have to have me one. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jas Sum Kral, Red Knight. @JtAv8tor sent it to be in the newb trade... it was good. I will be on the look out for more of those for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

One of my favorite go-to smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Maxh92 said:


> One of my favorite go-to smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Maxh92 how do they compare to the regular New World? Someone mentioned they are similar to Enclave. Haven't tried them yet, but have 2 sleeping.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @Maxh92 how do they compare to the regular New World? Someone mentioned they are similar to Enclave. Haven't tried them yet, but have 2 sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I would compare it to the Enclave, but with a bit more spice/bite to it. At least that's how it hits me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Trying out this Toscano with thanks to @Regiampiero


----------



## Hickorynut

Matfam1 said:


> Nice stick... I haven't looked up much about this one. You guys will think I'm a bit strange, but it tasted a lot like deep dark chocolate covered pretzels. So far, it's one of the only cigars that have gave me much of a buzz, holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


based on the comment...i gotta get me some!!!!


----------



## Fusion

At Fumare Reno, home of illusion


----------



## blackrabbit

Corona gorda. I think it was Rondo who descibed this stick as a "creampuff". A very good description, smooth creaminess. Nice strength. Good stick!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172289&stc=1&d=1513472212

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172297&stc=1&d=1513472212

Barber Pole and a sweet tip Maduro courtesy of @k9kohl


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172289&stc=1&d=1513472212
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172297&stc=1&d=1513472212
> 
> Barber Pole and a sweet tip Maduro courtesy of @k9kohl


pretty rustic looking, what did you think?


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had something today that was new to me. An Alec Bradley - Sungrown. Nice medium stick, very good construction, good complexed flavor, nice even burn, and last good ash quality.

Got this jewel from another Cigar smoker in a trade, I want more of these Stick, so I put it on my repurchase list. 

Happy. :smile2:


----------



## SurfnSafari

Picture #2


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don't let this Connecticut fool ya. Wonderful burn and flavors. Body is a solid medium to medium-full.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> based on the comment...i gotta get me some!!!!


I just ordered a 5 pack Robosto and some other single I never heard of.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Smoked this Heisenberg by Quesada. Thanks for the experience @ivandrocco









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Smoked this Heisenberg by Quesada. Thanks for the experience @ivandrocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Haven't heard from @ivandrocco in a loooong time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Haven't heard from @ivandrocco in a loooong time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he's around, just probably busy. Still waiting for a reply to my msg.


----------



## WNYTony

Southern Draw Kudzu - what a great burn on this cigar


----------



## zephead61

A Ford......


----------



## Hickorynut

Singles Sunday. For a 3 dollar stick (sampler of 4 was 12 bucks I think, and 9 Mos age....it's not terrible, but my trip to Italy was uneventful...with Peets BM (always good)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th and Sumatra to start the day,


----------



## cigarchomper

Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua 7.25 X 54


----------



## poppajon75

An Oliveros courtesy of @curmudgeonista. Originally a maker of Habanos but, since had been resurrected and produced in the Dominican Republic if I understand correctly. Nice toasty tobacco flavor and, a sweetness almost like an aromatic but no nowhere near overpowering. Thank you Jack, these to me would make a great working cigar. Great flavor and zest and, a really good performer.


----------



## disco_potato

SurfnSafari said:


> Had something today that was new to me. An Alec Bradley - Sungrown. Nice medium stick, very good construction, good complexed flavor, nice even burn, and last good ash quality.
> 
> Got this jewel from another Cigar smoker in a trade, I want more of these Stick, so I put it on my repurchase list.
> 
> Happy. :smile2:


I've had a few AB American Sungrown but never this one. Will have to find some.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

If I gotta burn leaves and clean up....I'm gonna burn some good damn leaves in the process. Courtesy of @BillH from the MAW....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Habano Vieje from the MAW
Thanks @bobbya08


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Habano Vieje from the MAW
> 
> Thanks @bobbya08
> 
> View attachment 172361


Let me know what you think about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

It was very smooth, great, slow burn and construction.
No real distinct flavors, just good smooth tobacco. 7/10


----------



## Maxh92

Four Kicks Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Some company from the Hairy woodpecker. The Red Bellied is a lot bigger but couldn't get him in focus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Noblesse and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172377&stc=1&d=1513542605

This Sobremesa is one fine stick, thanks to @max92 received in the Noob exchange.


----------



## Kidvegas

L'atelier La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> It was very smooth, great, slow burn and construction.
> 
> No real distinct flavors, just good smooth tobacco. 7/10


Yep that's about what I got out of it also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Habano Vieje from the MAW
> 
> Thanks @bobbya08
> 
> View attachment 172361


Thanks for reminding me what the name was. I was thinking of these the other day and could not remember what they were.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tatuaje RV 223 while waiting for glue to set

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Post monopoly losing stick









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

I have only been smoking cigars for about 1 year now but this cigar in in my top 5. I have a few that have been resting for about 5 months now. Can't wait to catch a break with this Bronx weather to smoke one.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Tatuaje RV 223 while waiting for glue to set
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good choice, that one doesn't pair well with watching paint dry....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Got home from Tampa this evening from visiting family and now out on the back patio enjoying this beauty thanks to @WNYTony. I also have a new accessory thanks to my BIL. He knows I make ashtrays but he said he wanted me to have one I could keep outside without worrying about it. I couldn't agree more; besides, who of us could possibly turn down a cool accessory like this.


----------



## drax

quesquared said:


> A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## porsuk

*Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto Gran Reserva Limitada*


----------



## yamirstogies239

dominican seleccion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495, corona


----------



## LeatherNeck

drax said:


> quesquared said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed the memo while away, but @quesquared did you change your user name to @drax?
> Nice smokes nonetheless.
Click to expand...


----------



## LeatherNeck

The Diesel wasn't enough so the last one for me tonight with a Maduro worthy brew (or two), Boatswain Chocolate Stout, a Perdomo Lot 23 Maddie. Beautiful pairing IMO.


----------



## GOT14U

drax said:


> quesquared said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few that I never got around to posting over the holidays. The H&S courtesy of @SoCal Gunner thanks brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How was the farmer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown Maximus,


----------



## scottysauce123

Started the day with an obsidian black, mid day certified 1997 vintage macanudo, ending it with a Henry clay stalk cut. Mac was definitely the highlight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## scottysauce123

I got a box of them. Decent stick, most had to fix the draw, did you experience that ?


CloakedInSmoke said:


> Smoked this Heisenberg by Quesada. Thanks for the experience @ivandrocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I got a box of them. Decent stick, most had to fix the draw, did you experience that ?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Enjoying an Illusione Rothchildes Connecticut this evening. Mellow and smooth...

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

scottysauce123 said:


> I got a box of them. Decent stick, most had to fix the draw, did you experience that ?I got a box of them. Decent stick, most had to fix the draw, did you experience that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 @scottysauce123 on the contrary, super loose draw and after it warmed up there was a little bit of resistance. Not my flavor profile though. It was just ok.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron 2000, courtesy of the long lost @Mario D


----------



## TreySC

Gotta figure out how to get some more of these









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

quesquared said:


>


Is that sake?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

My 10x12 covered patio was mostly wet thanks to the fine mist posing all day as rain here in Washington. Thankfully the wife had piled some empty cardboard boxes on my chair, keeping it dry. Had to pull it in toward the sliding glass door to stay out of it.
I'm getting a nougaty touch of cedar with a skosh of white pepper on the retro from this corona gorda received in a sampler. I'll likely order some of these. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> My 10x12 covered patio was mostly wet thanks to the fine mist posing all day as rain here in Washington. Thankfully the wife had piled some empty cardboard boxes on my chair, keeping it dry. Had to pull it in toward the sliding glass door to stay out of it.
> I'm getting a nougaty touch of cedar with a skosh of white pepper on the retro from this corona gorda received in a sampler. I'll likely order some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Consider the Joya line as well. .02 cents there ya go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday needs a hammer. Diesel and Peets MD!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano and Sumatra,


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> drax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed the memo while away, but @quesquared did you change your user name to @drax?
> Nice smokes nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no idea why they reposted it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ebnash

H Upmann I received in one of the PIFs along with a cup of Peet’s Sumatra from a French Press. 

Great mild stick with perfect construction and razor sharp burn. 

Many thanks to whomever sent this to me!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW and Costa Rican,







Crappy weather out so I'm gonna try to catch up on some office type stuff later


----------



## poppajon75

AJF Last Call









UPDATE: 3/4" after this pic I pitched it. I like AJF...just not this one. Now I need to stop by the house to lick my dogs a$$ to get the taste out only because I can't reach my own....


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> AJF Last Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 3/4" after this pic I pitched it. I like AJF...just not this one. Now I need to stop by the house to lick my dogs a$$ to get the taste out only because I can't reach my own....


Ha....I've not had much luck with those either. The Habano on the other hand is quite good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Ha....I've not had much luck with those either. The Habano on the other hand is quite good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it tasted like that old construction paper from elementary school that you'd make cards out of smells like. Elmers paste and, all. Maybe it's just an off day.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> To me it tasted like that old construction paper from elementary school that you'd make cards out of smells like. Elmers paste and, all. Maybe it's just an off day.


I think I laid that on you. Sorry man!


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I think I laid that on you. Sorry man!


No worries brother. I can promise that I've sent cigars that I like and, others don't. If we all liked the same cigars all the time it'd be pretty boring  I'm happy I got to try one. I've seen a few on here lately.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> AJF Last Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 3/4" after this pic I pitched it. I like AJF...just not this one. Now I need to stop by the house to lick my dogs a$$ to get the taste out only because I can't reach my own....


 @poppajon75 really?! I've seen only good smoking experiences with these, haven't tried one myself, so can't comment on that. That is surprising.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good stick! Nice and strong! Best get ya some!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Palina Black while grilling burgers. (Sorry, no photo tonight)


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina Black while grilling burgers. (Sorry, no photo tonight)


Never happened!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of a new blend my first with a Connecticut wrapper


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> One of a new blend my first with a Connecticut wrapper


Looking like a pro!


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Never happened!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## yamirstogies239

ashton nite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Osiris Collection IV
Fantastic smoke



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cleaver by EZ


----------



## BigPuffer

Toraño Vault L-075


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @Hickorynut. Im blown away by this one. Super good. No fake maduro taste to it. Just spicy premium strength and sweetness.
Thank you.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Courtesy of @Hickorynut. Im blown away by this one. Super good. No fake maduro taste to it. Just spicy premium strength and sweetness.
> Thank you.


I might be having an off day. Our likes/dislikes run pretty similar. I'll have to try again.


----------



## csk415

If only you knew how much I'm enjoying this Casa Cuevas Habano. Burn, draw, and flavor really good. Spice and black peeper is what I'm getting from it. Defiantly a must try IMO.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I might be having an off day. Our likes/dislikes run pretty similar. I'll have to try again.


I think you should. I got the super quality boutique taste from it. It reminded me a lot of JSK Crna Nok


----------



## WNYTony

DPG black tonight, from my buddy @acitalianman13


----------



## ice_nyne

Finishing up a Gurkha Heritage. Don't usually reach for these but I gotta say it goes well with this Karl Strauss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> DPG black tonight, from my buddy @acitalianman13


How did you like it? I found those to be really good smokes.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> How did you like it? I found those to be really good smokes.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Half way thru and it is excellent ! I think the black is a nudge above the blue in my book


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Half way thru and it is excellent ! I think the black is a nudge above the blue in my book


I agree with you on that one. I like the whole line up but the black is the best.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## ibrewmination

poppajon75 said:


> I might be having an off day. Our likes/dislikes run pretty similar. I'll have to try again.


 @Hickorynut said AJF need a year of aging. The diff?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Feeling brave tonight. Only acclimated a month, but got it for a buck nineteen so... what the hay! Really muscled through the first half of this stick. Ranged from harsh to tolerable retrohale. Mouth presence went from only okay to mostly trapped in an old burning building... both with a furrowed prominent brow. All the while, leaving an ashtray finish.
Then I pour a shot of Maker's Mark and it cuts the smoke to tolerable again.
Well, now that I'm into the last 2-1/2 inches, both the mouth-feel and the retrohale are decent... even... nice (not attributing to the bourbon). Slightly acidic finish, but I wonder if that's due to palate's reaction to the the... ahem... presence on the first half. 
So... if you muscle through the first slough of a fresh/unacclimated stick, will you get a feel for its aged character? Or is this just the nature of this stick?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

ibrewmination said:


> Feeling brave tonight. Only acclimated a month, but got it for a buck nineteen so... what the hay! Really muscled through the first half of this stick. Ranged from harsh to tolerable retrohale. Mouth presence went from only okay to mostly trapped in an old burning building... both with a furrowed prominent brow. All the while, leaving an ashtray finish.
> Then I pour a shot of Maker's Mark and it cuts the smoke to tolerable again.
> Well, now that I'm into the last 2-1/2 inches, both the mouth-feel and the retrohale are decent... even... nice (not attributing to the bourbon). Slightly acidic finish, but I wonder if that's due to palate's reaction to the the... ahem... presence on the first half.
> So... if you muscle through the first slough of a fresh/unacclimated stick, will you get a feel for its aged character? Or is this just the nature of this stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You think it will get better with more rest?


----------



## Hickorynut

Tribute to another fallen Legend....plus it goes great with my BRCC coffee....Oliva O!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> @Hickorynut said AJF need a year of aging. The diff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That credit goes to @OneStrangeOne, but I don't doubt it. Those Last Call Maduro had about 7mos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> Feeling brave tonight. Only acclimated a month, but got it for a buck nineteen so... what the hay! Really muscled through the first half of this stick. Ranged from harsh to tolerable retrohale. Mouth presence went from only okay to mostly trapped in an old burning building... both with a furrowed prominent brow. All the while, leaving an ashtray finish.
> Then I pour a shot of Maker's Mark and it cuts the smoke to tolerable again.
> Well, now that I'm into the last 2-1/2 inches, both the mouth-feel and the retrohale are decent... even... nice (not attributing to the bourbon). Slightly acidic finish, but I wonder if that's due to palate's reaction to the the... ahem... presence on the first half.
> So... if you muscle through the first slough of a fresh/unacclimated stick, will you get a feel for its aged character? Or is this just the nature of this stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Try the TripleA....even in the 90s I never cared for the standard Vegas5....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

ibrewmination said:


> @Hickorynut said AJF need a year of aging. The diff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The performance was there. Burn, draw, output.


Hickorynut said:


> That credit goes to @OneStrangeOne, but I don't doubt it. Those Last Call Maduro had about 7mos.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I just had manicotti with a heavy red sauce and, little water after eating before lighting it up so, I'm chalking it up to not having a good palate at the time. Very well could have been the right cigar at the wrong time. I am a Maduro fan but, the circumstances were probably wrong.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Opulencia with a cup of Iron Bean Fierce courtesy of @JtAv8tor,


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> The performance was there. Burn, draw, output.I just had manicotti with a heavy red sauce and, little water after eating before lighting it up so, I'm chalking it up to not having a good palate at the time. Very well could have been the right cigar at the wrong time. I am a Maduro fan but, the circumstances were probably wrong.


I feel like @poppajon75 has no penance to serve here. I have also been on the wrong end of a day with the right cigar. I think our tastes run close and I'd put anything most of you burn on the aquire list. Except ghurkas and swishers, I just don't see what you love in those.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin smoke w/Peet's









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Opulencia with a cup of Iron Bean Fierce courtesy of @JtAv8tor,
> 
> View attachment 172633


You didn't waste anytime lol hope you enjoyed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pretty sure this was gifted to me and I usually band them so I know who gifted it to me. But looks like this one slipped by. That being said we are firing it up this morning and thank you to gifted it to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty sure this was gifted to me and I usually band them so I know who gifted it to me. But looks like this one slipped by. That being said we are firing it up this morning and thank you to gifted it to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm firing up Google for that one right now. I don't recognize it.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m missing this side of the forum. For now I’m deep into piping as the weather makes the attempt to enjoy a good stick almost pointless. I’ve almost forgot what a RoMa Craft, Illusione or Caldwell tastes like. I guess they will be well rested for Spring. 

I just thought I would say “hi!” 

Some new cigars out there these days or at least in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Fuente Signature







the foots wrapper seems to of taken a beating....due to the fact of rolling around floor of my car the past couple weeks....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm missing this side of the forum. For now I'm deep into piping as the weather makes the attempt to enjoy a good stick almost pointless. I've almost forgot what a RoMa Craft, Illusione or Caldwell tastes like. I guess they will be well rested for Spring.
> 
> I just thought I would say "hi!"
> 
> Some new cigars out there these days or at least in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back to you pipes you traitor. ;~)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty sure this was gifted to me and I usually band them so I know who gifted it to me. But looks like this one slipped by. That being said we are firing it up this morning and thank you to gifted it to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I used to get Bauzas in the late 90's haven't seen one in a long time, I wonder if it's another brand that was resurrected recently?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican dark roast this afternoon,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> I used to get Bauzas in the late 90's haven't seen one in a long time, I wonder if it's another brand that was resurrected recently?


Not sure, its the only one I have had and it had a little yellow cello but not something from the 90s. It was good nothing off the charts, I would smoke another one if that helps. Wish I had marked where I got it from, it very well could have been in the humidor for a few years now.


----------



## JtAv8tor

@PTAaron thanks for this tasty treat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTAaron

JtAv8tor said:


> @PTAaron thanks for this tasty treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anytime brother!


----------



## Shadowdogg

Had to come try a MF Judge today.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Where have these been in my life? So far I'm good on my two boxes I bought blind. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

Ezra Zion Jamais VU










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I used to get Bauzas in the late 90's haven't seen one in a long time, I wonder if it's another brand that was resurrected recently?


Fuente still makes em. Holts or Mikes Cigars seem to be a source....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

I have always and always will hate sweetened cigars... I don't even know why I keep trying to find a good one...








Rough riders sweets Indian head...
I'll update you when I've smoked something decent today. Because I will for sure give up on this cigar...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

tabacalera de garcia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsonAre

Some cheapo Al Capone sweets.


----------



## GOT14U

Tatter Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ventura Cigars Psyko


----------



## blackrabbit

Fusion said:


> Ventura Cigars Psyko


I got one of those to try around here somewhere. What did you think of it?


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> I got one of those to try around here somewhere. What did you think of it?


Im about half way thru it, i like it, started kind of spicy, has now mellowed out, this is the Maduro, med to strong, im getting chocolate and leather which cant be bad, wasnt expecting much so a nice surprise.


----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> Ventura Cigars Psyko


I'm pretty sure that's the biggest band I have ever seen


----------



## Fusion

BigPuffer said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the biggest band I have ever seen


I thought the same but its a secondary wrapper made to look like a prescription, there is a normal band under


----------



## GOT14U

Tuesday at 7:00 I should not Benin this state of mind...oh shit who cares!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

First day back to work after my son was born. Got to enjoy one of these...









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

No pics today... 
EZ Bourbon, delicious. 1st half everything was all good. 2nd half started having burn problems constant touch-ups, uneven burn... probably my fault somehow. 

DE Java, nothing to write home about, but chocolate and coffee, what’s not to love


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Matfam1 said:


> No pics today...
> EZ Bourbon, delicious. 1st half everything was all good. 2nd half started having burn problems constant touch-ups, uneven burn... probably my fault somehow.
> 
> DE Java, nothing to write home about, but chocolate and coffee, what's not to love
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do t believe you! Just sayin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD unreleased,


----------



## WNYTony

Verocu, because it's Tuesday


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Singles Sunday. For a 3 dollar stick (sampler of 4 was 12 bucks I think, and 9 Mos age....it's not terrible, but my trip to Italy was uneventful...with Peets BM (always good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


My least favorite of the world tour. The American I tried ROTT was pretty good but the Brazilian was my favorite. I have an affinity for Brazilian leaf though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> My least favorite of the world tour. The American I tried ROTT was pretty good but the Brazilian was my favorite. I have an affinity for Brazilian leaf though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have had the same experience. Loved the GOL.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Bobalu Connie and Coffee. 60 and humid yuck!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Bobalu Connie and Coffee. 60 and humid yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have the crud, started antibiotics last night, sinus congestion, yada, yada. So I'm just looking and licking my lips. I'm enjoying my Java!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> I have the crud, started antibiotics last night, sinus congestion, yada, yada. So I'm just looking and licking my lips. I'm enjoying my Java!


Sorry to hear that, hope your feeling chipper before Christmas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Cream Puff


----------



## talisker10

Illusione epernay le ferme


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It been awhile since I've seen the bottom of my Lancero humi and since the weather today is perfect for a lance I decided to do some digging, 







I still haven't seen the bottom but I did find some V's about four rows down, 
This batch is from Jan 2011


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> It been awhile since I've seen the bottom of my Lancero humi and since the weather today is perfect for a lance I decided to do some digging,
> View attachment 173009
> 
> I still haven't seen the bottom but I did find some V's about four rows down,
> This batch is from Jan 2011


I aspire to have a Lance tupper........smh.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> It been awhile since I've seen the bottom of my Lancero humi and since the weather today is perfect for a lance I decided to do some digging,
> 
> View attachment 173009
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen the bottom but I did find some V's about four rows down,
> 
> This batch is from Jan 2011


That must be a terrible feeling. Lol...

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

@csk415 thanks for this one it's got a bit of a kick on the retro but enjoying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Warped Lirio Rojo. Unicorn for me.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I aspire to have a Lance tupper........smh.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm with you on that.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Another perfect session with AB.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> That must be a terrible feeling. Lol...
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yeah, it's pretty rough all right &#128521;


----------



## blackrabbit

Corona size. Good smoke.


----------



## blackrabbit

Photo did not load properly. Oliva Series V corona on a nice warm afternoon before the sun dipped behind Cameron Cone and the temperture plummeted.


----------



## Kidvegas

Blind Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Warped Black Honey.


----------



## scottysauce123

imported_mark_j said:


>


One of my go to's. Try the shade in the am nice Connecticut wrapped.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Nice Mac Mao from a coffin. Great, but should have let it sit longer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Also had a nice and oily Mac toro 1997









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> @csk415 thanks for this one it's got a bit of a kick on the retro but enjoying it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you enjoyed it. Love CH smokes.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

@WNYTony inspired smoke tonight. Got this in a pick up from a brother. The label is different than Tony's so I'm not sure the age of it. But it's oh so good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 44,


----------



## WNYTony

Found one more Las Calaveras '14 and figured there's no time like the present !
Wish I'd have bought more of these


----------



## Westside Threat

WNYTony said:


> Found one more Las Calaveras '14 and figured there's no time like the present !
> Wish I'd have bought more of these


Thats a gorgeous looking stick


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> @WNYTony inspired smoke tonight. Got this in a pick up from a brother. The label is different than Tony's so I'm not sure the age of it. But it's oh so good.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Label may be a little different but I'll bet it was just as tasty ! Nice choice, glad I helped inspire you


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## quesquared

Been MIA so just gonna post the sticks that I've enjoyed over last couple weeks.



















































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Been MIA so just gonna post the sticks that I've enjoyed over last couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Dang bro you gotta check in more often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> Dang bro you gotta check in more often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I know man. Every time I thought about checking in I went off to do something else and forgot.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Celebration time! Flathead 660 courtesy of @Ewood. Been saving these for special times...with BRCC for lunch...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Hickorynut said:


> Celebration time! Flathead 660 courtesy of @Ewood. Been saving these for special times...with BRCC for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear what you think of it brother!!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Celebration time! Flathead 660 courtesy of @*Ewood*. Been saving these for special times...with BRCC for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have heard good things about that cigar.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of it brother!!


Ripe fruits, coffee, cocoa....and at this point...brown sugar? Pastry and leather with the tobacco laying in. Double punched this (cause a flathead needs dual exhaust)...quite a surprising treat! Thanks again!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Flor de Bellini. Haven't looked up any info on this cigar but it's alright. It's been sitting for a few weeks after I got it from a brewery with a small humidor in it. Seems to satisfy at the moment.


----------



## Tuckerjack

Hickorynut said:


> Ripe fruits, coffee, cocoa....and at this point...brown sugar? Pastry and leather with the tobacco laying in. Double punched this (cause a flathead needs dual exhaust)...quite a surprising treat! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Definitely gonna pick a few of these up!


----------



## mpomario

Cherry Feral LP Unico Series courtesy of @WABOOM. Been looking forward to this one. Only had a Papas Fritas, Velvet Rat and this one so far. All have been bombed to me. This one is starting off really good and looking at the cello is well rested. Thanks brothers. They are usually above my price point. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho DBL Shock with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Cherry Feral LP Unico Series courtesy of @WABOOM. Been looking forward to this one. Only had a Papas Fritas, Velvet Rat and this one so far. All have been bombed to me. This one is starting off really good and looking at the cello is well rested. Thanks brothers. They are usually above my price point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are in for a treat!


----------



## TCstr8

RoMa Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine Anthropology









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

First go at this BG Meyer courtesy @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarScotty

It's actually a belicoso, but my hands make it look more like a petit corona lol.

Great smoke. Not freezing out tonight so I actually go to finish it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stroker Stogies Sun Grown Robusto (Review posted soon) with a Cigar City Red Ale called Tocobaga.


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente maduro 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso


----------



## Verdict

This monster from Nathan!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

And a tracker.. Why not









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Not a huge fan of these.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude. Those are good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Melanio


----------



## AZ330FZL

Enjoying one of the few leftover cigars from the wedding. Probably hold onto the rest for a while. Papas Fritas banded with our wedding logo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

AZ330FZL said:


> Enjoying one of the few leftover cigars from the wedding. Probably hold onto the rest for a while. Papas Fritas banded with our wedding logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea.. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF San Lotano wlith sumatra,
View attachment 173361


----------



## zephead61

Powerband









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Powerband









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

zephead61 said:


> Powerband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry for the double post. Still learning Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

#weekend starts now









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoking Joe

La Hermandad and Woodford Reserve


----------



## Fusion

La Palina Black


----------



## oldmantex

Starting Christmas vacation on the lighter side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173529&stc=1&d=1513982797

My "First Tattoo" cigar that is! Courtesy of @max92. Tight draw so I had the opportunity to utilize my new Modus for the first time. Both are great! Thanks a bunch

Max!http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173569&stc=1&d=1513988416

Man I love the Tattoo and the Modus... :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V and Costa Rican to kick of this cold and wet holiday weekend.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva V and Costa Rican to kick of this cold and wet holiday weekend.
> View attachment 173545


The same for TN, wet and cold on the way from TX :vs_laugh: Nice stick and drink to kick it with!


----------



## PufPufPass

Not sure if it's a CA cigar of the year but the first third was Cuban like with leather and salt then it was just ok. Paid $12.75 at local B&M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

C&A Meridian Gordo. This is one BASOB. I don't normally smoke cigars this size, but when I do, I consume lots of alcohol.


----------



## mambo5

@Olecharlie - Merry Christmas!


----------



## Olecharlie

I like that stick a lot. I hope you enjoy it as much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I smoked this earlier right after the sun went down. Never disappoint. Now I have to see what I have for the ride home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> C&A Meridian Gordo. This is one BASOB. I don't normally smoke cigars this size, but when I do, I consume lots of alcohol.


Where is that dang double like button........priceless!


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin the new Vieje Farmer Bill Hatchet and watching rockets getting launched in California 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viejo Shark with 36 months rest


----------



## csk415

A smoke @CloakedInSmoke sent. Love these little sticks. Trying out the new garage heater. 34 out side and this thing is hold the garage at 56. If your wondering it's a lasko ceramic heater. Picked it up from Lowe's.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

So good! Roma therapy tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> So good! Roma therapy tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking lance you got there.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## scottysauce123

Drew estate L40. Excellent nose. Of course th e seven 7's don't hurt.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Nice looking lance you got there.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Well thank you for checking my stick out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Well thank you for checking my stick out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

A wee one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron '26 tonight - only enough time for a little guy


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Black and Sumatra....Ho Ho Ho!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH JDH and Sumatra,


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> A wee one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of those out yesterday.. Figured it could use a nap for a few more months, went with a crack stick instead.. But I think I'll break my rule today and fire one up... Thanks again bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I had one of those out yesterday.. Figured it could use a nap for a few more months, went with a crack stick instead.. But I think I'll break my rule today and fire one up... Thanks again bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Do it stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> LeatherNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> C&A Meridian Gordo. This is one BASOB. I don't normally smoke cigars this size, but when I do, I consume lots of alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that dang double like button........priceless!
Click to expand...

I thought gordos were the new thing


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173713&stc=1&d=1514041997

Trying to get going, slept in this morning. 4 scoops of a mixture of Guatemalan, Indonesian and Mexican reigns fresh ground beans in my cup. And of course a another great stick courtesy of @mambo5.


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viejo Shark with 36 months rest
> 
> View attachment 173665


That's it ? Just 36 months man that's a young one for you to be smoking haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173713&stc=1&d=1514041997
> 
> Trying to get going, slept in this morning. 4 scoops of a mixture of Guatemalan, Indonesian and Mexican reigns fresh ground beans in my cup. And of course a another great stick courtesy of @mambo5.


Nice mug!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Putting some stain on a project for Mrs. Vader

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viejo Shark with 36 months rest
> View attachment 173665


Wow nice, how can a good stick get 36 months rest. I have a hard time resting anything for 6 months. :vs_laugh:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Wow nice, how can a good stick get 36 months rest. I have a hard time resting anything for 6 months. :vs_laugh:


A good stick can become an amazing one after so much time.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> The same for TN, wet and cold on the way from TX :vs_laugh: Nice stick and drink to kick it with!


Sharing is careing!


----------



## Kidvegas

Curivari Sun Grown Maduro. This is one of two Curivari's new releases that I've tried and DAMN if it isn't great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

"Squeal like a pig boy" liking this Drew Estate feral". Lighter than expected it to be but, still porky..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

LFD Reserve Especial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My first Illusione and first cigar while on camping.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

OMG. Really been looking forward to this. This is courtesy of @poppajon75 with a years plus rest. Came in my holiday exchange. The oldest one of my faves I've had. The floral and perfume notes are way out front. I wonder if this is what the LC '14 was like. Thank you brother! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> OMG. Really been looking forward to this. This is courtesy of @poppajon75 with a years plus rest. Came in my holiday exchange. The oldest one of my faves I've had. The floral and perfume notes are way out front. I wonder if this is what the LC '14 was like. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're more than welcome brother. I hope they all treat you as well as that one. The Imperiosa is one of my first loves and, continues to always be a treat. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173841&stc=1&d=1514064920

Nice after lunch stick courtesy of @Hickorynut. Thanks my friend!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173841&stc=1&d=1514064920
> 
> Nice after lunch stick courtesy of @Hickorynut. Thanks my friend!


Spicy Habano! Good choice, hope you like it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Gran habano vintage 2002 haven’t had these in a while solid smoke!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> OMG. Really been looking forward to this. This is courtesy of @*poppajon75* with a years plus rest. Came in my holiday exchange. The oldest one of my faves I've had. The floral and perfume notes are way out front. I wonder if this is what the LC '14 was like. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The LC14 is godlike. It's my favorite stick in my 10+ years of smoking. The La Imperiosa is good but I feel it doesn't come close to whatever magic tobacco Crowned Heads used in the LC14's.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AM Reconqusita


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> AM Reconqusita


Ooooo that's a Goodie!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> AM Reconqusita


heck yeah!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero and a cup of @JtAv8tor's Fierce Iron Bean,


----------



## WABOOM

AB 90 rated Seconds


----------



## Olecharlie

SoCal Gunner said:


> AM Reconqusita


Nice I have one of these in the oven baking. She should be ready by spring!


----------



## Westside Threat

So much wine...I need a break. A San Andres wrapper & coffee oatmeal stout is just what I needed. Robusto, I'll be back in the fray in no time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Westside Threat said:


> So much wine...I need a break. A San Andres wrapper & coffee oatmeal stout is just what I needed. Robusto, I'll be back in the fray in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IIRC those have a sumatra wrapper.


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> AB 90 rated Seconds


Looking for a value cigar? This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Westside Threat

WABOOM said:


> IIRC those have a sumatra wrapper.


Maduro I believe is SA

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo - halfwheel


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Candy Cane - looks yummy !


----------



## WABOOM

Westside Threat said:


> Maduro I believe is SA
> 
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo - halfwheel


I didn't see that its a maduro!


----------



## porsuk

*CAO Black Limited Bengal*


----------



## Hickorynut

Merry Christmas Eve! AB American Sungrown courtesy of @LeatherNeck with BRCC.....a great start to ready for the birthday party tomorrow ....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra,







She's a tight one! I'm hoping she'll open up on her own but I do have a Modus on standby just in case


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173897&stc=1&d=1514124776

A nice after breakfast smoke. Thanks to @mambo5!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/foruhttp...b/attachment.php?attachmentid=173929&stc=1&d=


----------



## UBC03

Thanks @GOT14U.. These are great little smokes









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Thanks @GOT14U.. These are great little smokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Glad you like them bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Lfd la nox wake up stick. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finally got some free time and started it off with this Black Honey from Warped Cigars :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Finally got some free time and started it off with this Black Honey from Warped Cigars :grin2:


Why knock when you can breach! Nice start!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

1964 Anniversary Series Presidente Natural - my first smoke on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to all you brothers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173897&stc=1&d=1514124776
> 
> A nice after breakfast smoke. Thanks to @mambo5!


If that's the Judge, I just picked up a box today.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

WNYTony said:


> Viaje Candy Cane - looks yummy !


Looks tasty!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

CloakedInSmoke said:


> My first Illusione and first cigar while on camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A favorite. Good choice!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got a fiver for cheap about 6 months ago. Good burn, lots of smoke, couldn't get anything going flavor-wise so I tossed it halfway through. Hot, pepper air.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Denobili. Every time I smoke one I fall in love with them. Strangely delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Tat TAA and a Costa Rican med roast,


----------



## Hickorynut

Somehow I knew I'd end up here. CF Naughty List and Glenrothes..... Now where's my Ho....ho-ho....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173969&stc=1&d=1514156026

Ran across this in storage. Looks like a Liga but don't know since I haven't smoked one. Mild to medium not very complex, mild I don't usually like but this is a nice stick, only if I knew what it was and where it came from. Only one without a wrapper but was in cellophane.

I guess this could fall in the category of another Noob mistake! I'm getting my monies worth ridding this 90 day Train!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173969&stc=1&d=1514156026
> 
> Ran across this in storage. Looks like a Liga but don't know since I haven't smoked one. Mild to medium not very complex, mild I don't usually like but this is a nice stick, only if I knew what it was and where it came from. Only one without a wrapper but was in cellophane.
> 
> I guess this could fall in the category of another Noob mistake! I'm getting my monies worth ridding this 90 day Train!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Ever ordered from Paulacigars?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to put fire to this ez my first of these.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Ever ordered from Paulacigars?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Never and I only have one, weird...


----------



## csk415

Little stick for tonight. Burn is a little off. Can't do anything about it since the torch ran out and I'm to full from a big ol fat bowl of chili to go get the fluid.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

Lit me a EZ Cleaver but had tunneling issues do to me...she got tossed and I said a prayer. Got the MQ going great tho to top the evening off. Merry Christmas all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Matilde Oscura


----------



## JtAv8tor

These are tasty sad they aren't made anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Matilde Oscura


where's the damn double like button!


----------



## Olecharlie

SoCal Gunner said:


> Matilde Oscura


If it taste as good as it looks then it will be Awesomely delicious! I have one in my Humidor!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu,


----------



## Westside Threat

My Father #5 & a splash of cognac

Everyone is in bed, my work is done. I don't usually crave a large RG so when one sounds good I always go for it. This cigar has about 1.5 years on it, entering the range of where I like my NC's.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## scottysauce123

Yup









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Merry Christmas Y'all, we are doing the family thing at my sisters house in a bit, meanwhile it's time for a Zino Embassy Selection and a cup of Sumatra dark roast,


----------



## Hickorynut

Relaxing with this MI Querida courtesy of @BillH with some "jacked" up Sumatra coffee......Merry Christmas Puff-kin.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

EZ Blessed Leaf, yum.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Me and my pops enjoying a couple 20th Father & Son. Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174129&stc=1&d=1514230281

After gaining 6 lbs over the past month I figured this Regina "MEDIATRIX" and my favorite single malt was only fitting for this special day! This Regina will be a favorite, Dominican dark medium bodied San Andres wrapper, perfect draw and burn. Cigar reminisces of rich Cuban coffee, with hints of fresh cracked black pepper and subtle notes of chocolate. 6x50


----------



## Olecharlie

Hick if you didn’t care for the other one, let me know and we’ll see about fixing you up with this one. :smile2:


----------



## ForceofWill

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Hick if you didn't care for the other one, let me know and we'll see about fixing you up with this one. :smile2:


I actually have that Regina in my office tupp...I was going to try and get to it today...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

True to the Christmas smoke thread....I've been fortunate to have been gifted a bevy of fine smokes...and blessed to be able to send some gifts to others as well. Truly humbled with this group. Regina Mater Dei courtesy of @Olecharlie with some Jacked up Kona after a wonderful Christmas feast....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Feliz navidad









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton VSG and Costa Rican med roast,


----------



## acitalianman13

Papas fritas


----------



## tazdvl

Merry Christmas, brothers and sisters!!

This one came highly recommended by an employee at Casa de Monte Cristo outside of Chicago. I picked up a few and figured I'd give one a shot for Christmas.


----------



## WNYTony

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas holiday.
CAO Evil Snowman for me tonight


----------



## tazdvl

Highly recommended. Excellent construction. Perfect draw. One relight to finish the nub. Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## arsham.boduryan

-









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Hope everyone enjoyed family and friends today. May it have been stress-free (or as possible if that's the situation).
Tail end of this cold, so didn't want to go hog-wild tonight. There's a light tartness to this one that I like. CA said dried cherry and I think they may be right. Last two thirds seem to have picked up a bit machiato, like the real ones from Italy, not Starbucks crap.
Seems a likeable fair-priced stick.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Tried the CAO America last night to test my palate since the cold and I wanted to smoke on what may be out only night of snow here at sea-level NW Washington. 
I think my palate was fine, but cigar seemed one dimensional and flat. Not necessarily bad, but not good either. Straight score of 50.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Hickorynut said:


> True to the Christmas smoke thread....I've been fortunate to have been gifted a bevy of fine smokes...and blessed to be able to send some gifts to others as well. Truly humbled with this group. Regina Mater Dei courtesy of @Olecharlie with some Jacked up Kona after a wonderful Christmas feast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did some looking into the company, as I've a Regina waiting in my humble humidor from @Olecharlie as well. Seems they donate some profits to persecuted Christians in the Middle-East. Pretty cool, in my book.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Merry Christmas Eve! AB American Sungrown courtesy of @LeatherNeck with BRCC.....a great start to ready for the birthday party tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I know it's not a stud of transitions and otherworldly flavors, but what was your take on it?


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I know it's not a stud of transitions and otherworldly flavors, but what was your take on it?


It's a solid, packs what I want in a daily type stick. I'm glad you turned me on to them. I liked the zesty of that Sungrown wrapper for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ibrewmination said:


> Did some looking into the company, as I've a Regina waiting in my humble humidor from @Olecharlie as well. Seems they donate some profits to persecuted Christians in the Middle-East. Pretty cool, in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Agreed...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Some AJ action and kcup du jour this mawnin......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> FdlA and Sumatra,
> View attachment 174177


Had my hand on one at first, I shouldn't have second guessed...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

OneStrangeOne said:


> FdlA and Sumatra,
> View attachment 174177


Those are one of the ones that got me started smoking cigars. Fine smoke

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> It's a solid, packs what I want in a daily type stick. I'm glad you turned me on to them. I liked the zesty of that Sungrown wrapper for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I was hoping that you would like them enough to add to your "daily/yard-gar/fishin' stick" tupper. Definitely one of the top "budget sticks" I've come across (second, of course, to Diesel).


----------



## Fusion

Had this quite a while, got it from @blackrabbit in a pass, started a little too peppery for me but soon calmed down for a great smoke, thank you
Its a Oscar Leaf Lancero Maduro


----------



## scottysauce123

Nice easy CAO Criollo. Mmm good.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Drive to the Dr. , shorty siglo









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Small one for this cold day. Not -whatever cold but cold by north Texas standards

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anarchy and Costa Rican,


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Payback 101


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wrong thread


----------



## LeatherNeck

Down to my last one of these.:crying: Sure, RyJ (NC or CC) are not known for being on anyone's "must buy list", nor do they carry a reputation of being even slightly powerful; but these Media Noche are some damn tastey, perfect burning, wallet friendly smokes. I've had these cigars around for years in my regular rotation and every time I get low or exhaust my supply, I debate whether or not to buy more; I run back every single time! So, just like times past, it's time to drop a Grant and restock on an old faithful.


----------



## msmith1986

Flor de Copan on the way home last night. No pic in between because it won't upload on tapatalk app.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Robusto G for the ride home tonight.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

[email protected]@n94 said:


> Payback 101


Looks like someone had to stand duty today. Lol, I remember those days. COG OR SOG? (Unless you're Staff)


----------



## churchpunk

Maduro Leaf by Oscar. Actually shared this with someone. Not something I would normally do, but he and I are really close. It was a good smoke. Not as full-bodied as I expected it to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## GOT14U

Still roughing it tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Haven't had a stick for a couple of days, since we were at my future in-laws for Christmas. Back home now. Starting back with a Oliva MB3.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

No time for a smoke yesterday. Finally get to try out the V cutter. Pissed I didn't buy one sooner. Thanks to @Kidvegas I got to try it on a great smoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## FunkBass55

Finally done with family visits and toy put togethers to enjoy my fire pit. A Padron 64 anniversary series. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

The Caldwell eastern standard signature piramide I believe, courtesy of @GOT14U in the sub 10 dollar stick pass. Very nice. Thank you sir. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabal,


----------



## scottysauce123

I honestly forgot what cigar this is.. beleive it's a Honduran factory corojo. Presidente.

Kinda sucked when first got them in but, 6 months in the humidor seems to have done the trick. Has that pilote flavor, light pepper retrohale. 
Wonder what I'm smoking? No wrappers . Hmm...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

csk415 said:


> No time for a smoke yesterday. Finally get to try out the V cutter. Pissed I didn't buy one sooner. Thanks to @Kidvegas I got to try it on a great smoke.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


What brand of V cutter. I have one, but it sucks. A sharp knife works better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Matfam1 said:


> What brand of V cutter. I have one, but it sucks. A sharp knife works better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colibri










~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Reserva Noella


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red and Sumatra,


----------



## [email protected]@n94

LeatherNeck said:


> [email protected]@n94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payback 101
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone had to stand duty today. Lol, I remember those days. COG OR SOG? (Unless you're Staff)
Click to expand...

Duty indeed to celebrate me and a buddy got some 8×80s took 3 hrs but we can now say we've smoked one. Followed by a LFD for him and a Man O War Damnation for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

[email protected]@n94 said:


> Duty indeed to celebrate me and a buddy got some 8×80s took 3 hrs but we can now say we've smoked one. Followed by a LFD for him and a Man O War Damnation for me.


8x80's.....dang! That's playing the man card!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> No time for a smoke yesterday. Finally get to try out the V cutter. Pissed I didn't buy one sooner. Thanks to @Kidvegas I got to try it on a great smoke.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Glad you enjoyed the Aquitaine Chris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Las Calaveras. Damn fine smoke


----------



## Fusion

MF La Reloba after lunch


----------



## scottysauce123

Wanna be'hike









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Small one for this cold day. Not -whatever cold but cold by north Texas standards
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


That's why I hit the lounge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoil and a cup of the Iron Bean coffee that @JtAv8tor sent,







Don't care what anyone else says, it's cold out 20+ mph wind 85+ rh with a light drizzle. Tha actual temp is 34


----------



## Matfam1

Had this Diesel shorty while getting the trailer ready to go to the coast for a few days.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> [iurl="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174553&stc=1&d=1514419554"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174561&stc=1&d=1514419554"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hey there honey ... I'm talking to the Camacho, not you


----------



## scottysauce123

Good ole CAO Flathead 660.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> The Caldwell eastern standard signature piramide I believe, courtesy of @GOT14U in the sub 10 dollar stick pass. Very nice. Thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination,


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia Black robusto, courtesy of @Bigjohn Always a good consistent smoke


----------



## czartann

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

czartann said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk357

I'm about to burn this out:
My Father > La Opulencia Toro (BP) - 6" x 54.

Cheers!


----------



## Hickorynut

Bring it Thursday.......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 0000 Series natural,


----------



## ebnash

Corto. Nothing else to say...


----------



## Fusion

101 ltd


----------



## zephead61

Undercrown Sungrown









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UF-13. Used my next VX v cutter for the first time.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

EZ Blending Session Ekklesia, thanks to @bobbya08









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First today, had me a smoking buddy also...little guy is growing up!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Lx2,


----------



## GOT14U

Next!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> EZ Blending Session Ekklesia, thanks to @bobbya08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that's not a blending sessions stick. The blending sessions aren't banded or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ FHK Honor from the coffee club & Anchor xmas.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Actually that's not a blending sessions stick. The blending sessions aren't banded or anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too funny! I remember you telling me the name awhile back but have completely forgotten. So I was scrolling the website and thought it was a Blending Session....thanks for the heads up bobby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

@GOT14U wasn't lying these things are amazing









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Round 3...Killer B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Round 3...Killer B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't have killer B's you need them! Just sayin! I got a box and immediately ordered another! You have been warned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## msmith1986

This Robust-O and the car is finally getting warmed up. I'll probably have another right after this one. The holiday chaos has thoroughly screwed up my smoking times. And a screen shot of my current situation for you fellas down south that think it's cold outside.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

little crack sticks


Verdict said:


> @GOT14U wasn't lying these things are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

From Santa @WABOOM !


----------



## GOT14U

This stick says last call, but I'm calling bull$hit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Roma...atlat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

L'Atelier La Mission 1982 & Rye. New rye I impulse bought. Only two years of age, first sip was hot but its growing on me. Rye sure does pair well with San Andres cigars!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Natural gordito earlier on the ride home. The flavor and aroma of these never get old.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Too funny! I remember you telling me the name awhile back but have completely forgotten. So I was scrolling the website and thought it was a Blending Session....thanks for the heads up bobby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BLESSED LEAF EKKLESIA
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/blessed-leaf-ekklesia?variant=45517876426


----------



## Fusion

This is the last one from my first ever box purchase, still like them as a yard gar, dont think ill be buying more.


----------



## mpomario

Fusion said:


> This is the last one from the first box i ever bought, still like then as a yard gar, dont think ill be buying more.


Funny, that was one of my first box purchases as well as my first Cuban sandwich style Cigar. Really good mild cigar. I still have my last one. Definitely a yard gar, but my definition has moved up too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Verdict said:


> @GOT14U wasn't lying these things are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


What is that one? Looks like the Maddie but that one has a blue border instead of the typical gold.


----------



## Verdict

LeatherNeck said:


> What is that one? Looks like the Maddie but that one has a blue border instead of the typical gold.


They are these
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottysauce123

El cordo for el gordo!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hoyo La Amistad Silver by AJF from the Holiday Exchange thanks to @mpomario. True to most AJF offerings this one pours on the pepper in the first 3/4". After that this Habano wrapped Nicaraguan beauty soothes you with a great, almost sweet spiciness. Almost like semi sweet chocolate stuffed sweet peppers, touch of leather and.....yup... cinnamon toast. Thank you!


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Hoyo La Amistad Silver by AJF from the Holiday Exchange thanks to @mpomario. True to most AJF offerings this one pours on the pepper in the first 3/4". After that this Habano wrapped Nicaraguan beauty soothes you with a great, almost sweet spiciness. Almost like semi sweet chocolate stuffed sweet peppers, touch of leather and.....yup... cinnamon toast. Thank you!


Glad you enjoyed. That is one of my favorite AJF smokes. That's a big statement from me because I really like almost everything I've tried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Hoyo La Amistad Silver by AJF from the Holiday Exchange thanks to @mpomario. True to most AJF offerings this one pours on the pepper in the first 3/4". After that this Habano wrapped Nicaraguan beauty soothes you with a great, almost sweet spiciness. Almost like semi sweet chocolate stuffed sweet peppers, touch of leather and.....yup... cinnamon toast. Thank you!


Check.......need this one looks like.......dang it!


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Glad you enjoyed. That is one of my favorite AJF smokes. That's a big statement from me because I really like almost everything I've tried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still enjoying it, into the middle third now.


Hickorynut said:


> Check.......need this one looks like.......dang it!


I know you like AJF. If you don't have one it's worth a look. My first time with this one and, it's solid.


----------



## Kidvegas

Flathead V554

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Flathead V554
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your thoughts on that one? I've got one from the MAW thread I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> What's your thoughts on that one? I've got one from the MAW thread I haven't tried yet.


These are very good John! Actually surprised we don't see more of them posted here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father and Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> What's your thoughts on that one? I've got one from the MAW thread I haven't tried yet.


Yes...you want one.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First smoke in about three weeks. Weather here has been crazy cold. 
Cigar is top notch.
Drink A+


----------



## Matfam1

This mornings stick










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Abe Flores Corojo Double Magnum and Cooter Brown American Brown Ale. Very good pairing.


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## quesquared

Warped gotf









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tasty bugger. 
Thanks @WABOOM


----------



## Maxh92

Liga 9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Brazilia,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> CAO Brazilia,
> View attachment 174889


I still have a few of those box pressed. Good budget stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

8-5-8 on way home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Choices, choices.....

I think I'll go with the bottom number and a Divine Inspiration tonight. I think I made a good choice on both counts.


----------



## churchpunk

Man O War. Sat in the car with the sky light open because it was cold as hell. Won’t let me post the pic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NJ The Alma with a dark roast Sumatra,







Just getting started with this but my first impression is good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Padilla Cazadores and Kona...Coffee pepper and cream....mmmm good.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174921&stc=1&d=1514647412

I couldn't post anything yesterday, internet quirky. Yesterday at noon thanks to @ebnash. A great stick, after the first third it gets really good even on an empty stomach!


----------



## oldmantex

Probably one of my favorites at the moment, Flathead Sparkplug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

The weather is right, so I decided to light this one up. Drew Estate Liga Privada Ratzilla courtesy of @BaconandEggs from last year. Thank you, like he said a tasty bugger.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174961&stc=1&d=1514664201

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174969&stc=1&d=1514664201

This 4 1/2 x 55 Maduro is really hard to Beat! A mile and a half stroll kept me warm while puffing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni,


----------



## quesquared

Saturday stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not to bad of a start today. Still stuck doing paperwork tho!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Illusione Epernay









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bought from a brother here quite a few months ago, its from 2012 and delicious, pity its my last one


----------



## GOT14U

Oh man, ROTT and sooooo smooth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next! EZ knuckles!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday and today. The RP SG Maduro is one of my favorite Maduros now. The Camacho triple Maddie is getting really good now. Had a Decade for the the first time the other night with a new group of guys and a BLTC Royalty. Both were very good and box worthy. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Swamp rat and some Russell's reserve.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quesada 40th


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Quesada 40th


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bayou


----------



## churchpunk

La Galera box pressed. Very full bodied, it's nice. And my sisters boyfriend is smoking with me, he's not a big cigar smoker and when he smokes with me he always ask for whatever dog rocket I wanna get rid of. Every now and then I'll say give him something good, but usually I just comply.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

This is the third one of these and I'm still very disappointed. I'm not purchasing anymore :/









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Still haven't gone outside yet today.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Le Bayou
> View attachment 175025


tastes of swamp?


----------



## Matfam1

Verdict said:


> This is the third one of these and I'm still very disappointed. I'm not purchasing anymore :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Smoking the same stick myself, a gift from @Shadowdogg. I'm enjoying it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Still haven't gone outside yet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those cassette tapes in the background?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Those cassette tapes in the background?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


This is the man living room. Those are dvds, and the very top shelf is xbox's and games. The regular living room is all the girl stuff and doll houses. I do have over 1,000 vhs movies though, but those are in the basement, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Turrent, courtesy of @Regiampiero


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Damaso with Sumatra,


----------



## Verdict

Matfam1 said:


> Smoking the same stick myself, a gift from @Shadowdogg. I'm enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad you're enjoying it. I tried just idk lol you each their own 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Don't even remember buying these. Did inventory the other day and it's amazing what you find at the bottom of your humidors sometimes. Not leaving the house today at all. Yesterday was enough fun for driving. My backyard right now for all you warm weather smokers


----------



## tazdvl

Gumby-cr said:


> Don't even remember buying these. Did inventory the other day and it's amazing what you find at the bottom of your humidors sometimes. Not leaving the house today at all. Yesterday was enough fun for driving. My backyard right now for all you warm weather smokers


You realize there is a Storm Trooper clearing your driveway, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoking Joe

...Those Kentucky Fire Cured’s, I’ve been wanting to try those. I hear they are very smoky. Looks like it has 2 different wrappers??


----------



## csk415

Giving this @CloakedInSmoke cigar a try. Not a bad smoke. Don't usually pickup RP sticks but this one is worth picking up some more of. Date on cello was Jan 2017.

Edit.... Not sure if it's the cold but the pepper on the retro is pretty strong.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

Smoking Joe said:


> ...Those Kentucky Fire Cured's, I've been wanting to try those. I hear they are very smoky. Looks like it has 2 different wrappers??


Check this out. 
https://www.cigaraficionado.com/art...ky-fire-cured-swamp-thang-and-swamp-rat-19371

The KFC sticks have a very Smokey flavor. If candela wrapper isn't your thing try the regular KFC sticks.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Scap

Ilusione H-Town Lancero.

My end of year ritual.


----------



## mpomario

Last of the year for me. 26 degrees is too dang cold. HNY!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Hickorynut

Romacraft Knuckle Dragger? Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ..with Kona. Getting colder and I'm not missing out on a gar today!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Romacraft Knuckle Dragger? Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ..with Kona. Getting colder and I'm not missing out on a gar today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Honestly not sure which it is would have been one from an SBC sampler I picked up so not totally sure but cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Honestly not sure which it is would have been one from an SBC sampler I picked up so not totally sure but cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's dang good whichever it is. I thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Kidvegas my be able to ID it, all the romacraft I have had have a hint of peanut butter to them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Romacraft Knuckle Dragger? Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ..with Kona. Getting colder and I'm not missing out on a gar today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger My Friend....one of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> @Kidvegas my be able to ID it, all the romacraft I have had have a hint of peanut butter to them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Too funny Brother, I remember when you tried that RC Neanderthal I sent ya awhile back and you mentioned the Peanut Butter flavor within the profile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Too funny Brother, I remember when you tried that RC Neanderthal I sent ya awhile back and you mentioned the Peanut Butter flavor within the profile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's mental now but seriously every Roma I have had has a hint of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger My Friend....one of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification @Kidvegas! I thoroughly enjoyed it...Yes Sir! Happy Nude Years!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is one hell of a stick. Had one mid year. It has to be one of my top 3 sticks for the year. So, so, so good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## msmith1986

This Prieto is courtesy of @ebnash. It's pairing nicely with some wheat whiskey and random snacks. Still not putting on pants and not going outside, lol @UBC03.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My personal salute to Jose Orlando - R.I.P.


----------



## droy1958

Opus X Fiver from a generous BOTL.....


----------



## yamirstogies239

undercrown shade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Another cigar that Steve @Old Smokey sent me last Christmas. Anny 46.....A fine New Years Eve......Thanks buddy!


----------



## WNYTony

Last Call seemed appropriate


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Sumatra to start of the new year,







Hope y'all have a great one!


----------



## Hickorynut

It's cold...it's a new year....I'm going for a ride....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

This morning I decided on an RP Royale that has been in the humidor for about a year and a half, that poor humidor needs fed though I guess a trip to the cigar shop is in order.


----------



## Fusion

Starting the year with this


----------



## Ethan21

Fusion said:


> Starting the year with this


Starting it right from what I hear!


----------



## churchpunk

Here's to a Happy and Prosperous New Year!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

UF-13









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Renacer Toro. Absolutely thickest wrapper I've ever smoked!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje K222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Ligero Allison and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## yamirstogies239

arturo fuente 858 maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RP Decade Lonsdale compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost, with a cup of Costa Rican to warm up. The cello date says 1/17. Thanks Mark!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

The Angel's Anvil to start off 2018


----------



## csk415

First smoke of the year thanks to @Kidvegas.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## scottysauce123

Asylum 13. 6 x 60. Remember when a swirly was a bad thing. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and Sumatra,
> View attachment 175393


Your an animal...I ain't Goin outside to smoke anything at 10°....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Your an animal...I ain't Goin outside to smoke anything at 10°....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It was a balmy 24f when I got up this morning, up to 27f now!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=175441&stc=1&d=1514921407

I'm behind on posting my sticks, this one I am smoking right now. Inter modem has been down.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=175449&stc=1&d=1514921801

Yesterday's stick!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=175457&stc=1&d=1514922001

Coming up after my Fin De Les Mundes with a double Glenmorangie 18 yr extremely rare.

Man the Nomad Fin De Les Mundes is one great stick!


----------



## Fusion

Padilla Batch 7


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Kona,


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=175457&stc=1&d=1514922001
> 
> Coming up after my Fin De Les Mundes with a double Glenmorangie 18 yr extremely rare.
> 
> Man the Nomad Fin De Les Mundes is one great stick!


Someone got the day off.... Nice selections! :wink2:


----------



## churchpunk

Figured the best way to celebrate this post, my 100th post, is with a Drew Estate Undercrown cigar! Took the siblings and the sisters boyfriends little brother sledding. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Someone got the day off.... Nice selections! :wink2:


See my post in four legged friends.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=175441&stc=1&d=1514921407
> 
> I'm behind on posting my sticks, this one I am smoking right now. Inter modem has been down.


Love those! Can't wait to have some after a rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Not exactly sure of what this, any help would be appreciated!

Also it's pretty darn good!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Not exactly sure of what this, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Also it's pretty darn good!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a EZ stick.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75

You all get to find out when I do in JT's blind sampler thread. Blind cigar #1. It made it to 41° which after 27° this morning makes it cigar time.


----------



## scottysauce123

Kidvegas said:


> Not exactly sure of what this, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Also it's pretty darn good!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly a diesel.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

scottysauce123 said:


> Possibly a diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No but, Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Not exactly sure of what this, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Also it's pretty darn good!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EZ Apple Pie....so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> EZ Apple Pie....so good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info brother although i just checked online and the Apple Pie has a red foot band....not to worry cause right below was the Pumpkin Pie which seeing the orange band made things easy! Thanks Brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Looks like a EZ stick.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You had the correct outfit brother....this was an Ezra the Pumpkin Pie to be exact!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks for the info brother although i just checked online and the Apple Pie has a red foot band....not to worry cause right below was the Pumpkin Pie which seeing the orange band made things easy! Thanks Brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. I thought it was red...I'm color blind and those two colors look the same...bet it's good, their apple pie is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Christmas gift from a friend. My first Ashton.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Makes sense. I thought it was red...I'm color blind and those two colors look the same...bet it's good, their apple pie is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good especially the final third!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Winter golf in Colorado. Managed to golf every month last year and off to a good start this year. It's amazing how warm 40 degrees feels after a few days in the 20's. 

Oliva O was fine too....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER 17


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> L'Atelier ER 17


Any good now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F nub and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Shark this morning with some Deathwish Coffee. If anyone is interested in these I have 16 left from a box I picked up last year. Not in my taste profile.


----------



## Fusion

Forgot how good these are


----------



## Ethan21

I might be on my own but I do enjoy this cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Got up to 30' today so I washed the car and had a papa fritas.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CCCj and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Gumby-cr

I have two of these remaining now out of a box of ten. I'm surprised they have lasted this long.


----------



## Tulse

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Fusion

Monte No.2 White on this rainy afternoon in Vacaville


----------



## GOT14U

First one of these Black Labels! Definitely a different shape.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

V-rod









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> Shark this morning with some Deathwish Coffee. If anyone is interested in these I have 16 left from a box I picked up last year. Not in my taste profile.


I'd be up for trading you for a few of them if you want to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

damn good sticks!!!!


Gumby-cr said:


> I have two of these remaining now out of a box of ten. I'm surprised they have lasted this long.


----------



## JtAv8tor

If anyone has any of these Ichibans in hiding I would be open to trades 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> If anyone has any of these Ichibans in hiding I would be open to trades
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you want them, I want them....I'm open to trades also folks! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> If you want them, I want them....I'm open to trades also folks! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep they don't make them anymore sadly so have to find old stock and most were exclusives for shops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matfam1

GOT14U said:


> If you want them, I want them....I'm open to trades also folks! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny right there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Drumstick that my buddy @TreySC sent me in a trade


----------



## TreySC

WNYTony said:


> Headley Grange Drumstick that my buddy @TreySC sent me in a trade


How do you like it? I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to brave the cold or not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First of the year. A short one since it finally got above zero. Oliva Nub Maduro. Used my new lighter.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Montecrisco politico









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione, Rothschild


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Any good now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope
Got any more ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony

TreySC said:


> How do you like it? I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to brave the cold or not
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


It was awesome. I heard it actually got cold down your way - may want to look for a little guy tonight !


----------



## TreySC

WNYTony said:


> It was awesome. I heard it actually got cold down your way - may want to look for a little guy tonight !


Glad you enjoyed it. My phone says it's 28 now, low of 19. Decided on this corona I got when I was in Tampa summer before last










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Damn Tapatalk wont accept a photo I take on Motorola Z2. Thats some BS. I had to take the photo on my old ipad. Need to figure this out

EZ Cleaver & Drambuie 15. This is a seriously great cigar. Right out of the gate Im getting roasted meat, toasted oak, acorn and charred oak. Awesome










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Maduro and Sumatra,


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Damn Tapatalk wont accept a photo I take on Motorola Z2. Thats some BS. I had to take the photo on my old ipad. Need to figure this out
> 
> EZ Cleaver & Drambuie 15. This is a seriously great cigar. Right out of the gate Im getting roasted meat, toasted oak, acorn and charred oak. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning all :grin2:


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Shark this morning with some Deathwish Coffee. If anyone is interested in these I have 16 left from a box I picked up last year. Not in my taste profile.


Damn. That sucks. It was the first stick on CA top 25 for 2017.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Fusion

One of my own Connecticut's today


----------



## GOT14U

These are nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> First of the year. A short one since it finally got above zero. Oliva Nub Maduro. Used my new lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know someone else that has that same lighter! LMAO:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Headley Grange Drumstick that my buddy @TreySC sent me in a trade


Never had it in a Lance, but I love those suckers!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> These are nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are! The only year I didn't really like was the LC15.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Intemperance A.W.S IV LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion by My Father with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from Ruiz Cigars Reno after lunch


----------



## csk415

Man this little stick packs a punch.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

Chilling with the Cigar Jungle guys with this cherry courtesy of @Papajon75
@ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blending session 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ethan21

At work just about ready to go hang out and have this guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

At work just about ready to go hang out and have this guy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Room 101,


----------



## Maxh92

LFD Chapter 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Spending my birthday with a Whore !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday with a Whore !


That's a fine way to spend your time!
Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## Matfam1

Got to admit, I love these... 









And it was all I had time for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 3 with a cherry San Lantano Maduro courtesy of @Papajon75.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday with a Whore !


Happy Birthing Day Brother!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora 1495,


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday with a Whore !


Happy Birthday Tony!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> I know someone else that has that same lighter! LMAO:wink2:


I love it. Thanks for the heads up on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I know someone else that has that same lighter! LMAO:wink2:


Both of mine came in yesterday....thanks for the great find...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy get home safe..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally heading into the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish

AF Hemingway Best Seller Maddie

Major snow storm on the East Coast right now while here on the Westside I'm thinking about mowing the lawn.


----------



## zephead61

CAO Amazon Basin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Hickorynut said:


> Enjoy get home safe.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I worry about those who are driving and taking pictures at the same time. Please be safe!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

First time with this one.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion red dot before dinner tonight @Fusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## JohnBrody15

I think this is a 4th prime by fusion from @GOT14U is the sub 10 dollar pass. Thank you very much good sir. I'm glad I got to try one. Definitely came across as medium on the flavor thing, and I was able to pick up on the cocoa and the hint of sweetness. It's at the band right now and still delivering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

EZ kinda night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> EZ kinda night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've got one of those gifted to me by @bobbya08 what did you think of it? I know, stupid question being it's a Blessed Leaf by EZ, but I'm curious as to your take on it.


----------



## Fusion

La Aurora


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> I've got one of those gifted to me by @bobbya08 what did you think of it? I know, stupid question being it's a Blessed Leaf by EZ, but I'm curious as to your take on it.


Good stick. Not alot of pepper, nutty, creamy, hints of espresso, slight floral on finish, slight sweetness that lingers, and something that I haven't quite figured out yet. Medium strength good body. I wasn't too impressed rott but getting much better with age.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

This will warm me up. Buenaventura. Good smoke too. Excellent draw and flavor profile. Dead smack in the middle with strength.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GoF


----------



## Ethan21

I've never tried this before I think I got it in a sampler or something... anyone know what it's like? Not that I won't know in about an hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Cleaver,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nothing too exciting with the AB American sun grown accompanied by some drambuie since I've seen @Cigary mention this one a lot. Figured I had to try it. If you haven't tried it, you should.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ethan21 said:


> I've never tried this before I think I got it in a sampler or something... anyone know what it's like? Not that I won't know in about an hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had 1 about 2 weeks ago, was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Ethan21

Fusion said:


> Had 1 about 2 weeks ago, was pleasantly surprised


Same I thought it was going to be horrible but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Southern Draw Firethorn


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> I think this is a 4th prime by fusion from @GOT14U is the sub 10 dollar pass. Thank you very much good sir. I'm glad I got to try one. Definitely came across as medium on the flavor thing, and I was able to pick up on the cocoa and the hint of sweetness. It's at the band right now and still delivering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great stick in my humble opinion! Glad you enjoyed it stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Cleaver,
> 
> View attachment 176089


In love....so good! I'm counting Mine down till they will disappear. It will be a sad day for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Good night!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Is good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Maybe it's cause I haven't had a stick in a few days but this RB Genesis is hitting the spot!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Today's stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ethan21 said:


> Today's stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choice....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Hickorynut said:


> Excellent choice....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


First timer here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero


----------



## scottysauce123

Working my way down an UC.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Hickorynut said:


> Excellent choice....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I thoroughly enjoyed this cigar!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

I tried to reply to your post that said “excellent choice”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Now giving #2 a try. @JtAv8tor, if I'm gonna guess, based on observations and a lot research, EZ Blending Session. It's imperfect, not quite straight and the wrapper seems a bit rough. EZ Blending Session from what I've read. I'll post up the review in an hour or two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Annunaki


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back :grin2:


----------



## scottysauce123

Verona farms breakfast blend.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Skull and Bones Fat Man this afternoon to get ready for some football.


----------



## zephead61

Powerband









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Thanks to @mrolland5500 from a past MAW - thanks brother and welcome back 

Let the googles resume.


----------



## mrolland5500

huffer33 said:


> Thanks to @mrolland5500 from a past MAW - thanks brother and welcome back
> 
> Let the googles resume.


Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> Welcome back :grin2:


Thanks bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Southern Draw Firethorn


How was the Southern Draw?


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

My Salvation right here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ethan21 said:


> I tried to reply to your post that said "excellent choice"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did! I blame @Ewood it's all his fault.....:grin2::grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> My Salvation right here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I see what you did there...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH smart young man.... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Just had my first Sobremesa. Very tasty smoke


----------



## scottysauce123

Sitting back outside in 73° weather enjoying a Mac Mao.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dirty Rat :grin2:


----------



## Verdict

About to fire up this baby. From @OneStrangeOne if my memory is correct









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## porsuk

*CAO VR Moby*


----------



## LeatherNeck

<Note to self: Fill a tupper with these>


----------



## mpomario

Current situation.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Bad day, stressed out, trying to have a smoke to relax.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Eminence Tercera Edition & Gouden Carolus Noel

Draw is much looser than I prefer but flavor is coming on strong
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

#2 today is a La Boheme, courtesy of @ibrewmination


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Fausto :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

My local shop owner gifted me this for Christmas pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Regius Exclusivo and a cup of Kona,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> <Note to self: Fill a tupper with these>


At least one if not two,,,


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

Dinner is going to have to wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mario!!!!! Glad to see your mug posting again.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Mario!!!!! Glad to see your mug posting again.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Hey bud how the hell are ya

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=176449&stc=1&d=1515295731

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=176457&stc=1&d=1515295731

Watching the Titans game at Primings Cigar Bar & Lounge, Nashville TN.


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> How was the Southern Draw?


It was good and I thought with the Rosado wrapper I might favor this one, but I like the Kudzu better.


----------



## Del Fuego

Blind Mans Bluff

Flavorful, woody little stick. Loved it.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Had this one in the evening.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey bud how the hell are ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Doing good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Oval and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## quesquared

Forgot to post last night.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Today I'm starting the day off with this guy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Guardian of the farm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Not for me I didn't enjoy it, maybe I should have had it before that flathead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Bobalu Doble Capable. Meh









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ethan21

Rondo said:


> View attachment 176505


How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’ve never had a Unico that wasn’t well constructed or lacked the deep strong flavors I enjoy in an nc.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsuk

*CAO Mx2 Robusto*


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds Villazon factory


----------



## zephead61

LFD Ligero









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

101 ltd


----------



## quesquared

Liga 9









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=176569&stc=1&d=1515359092

Flathead and some Glenmorangie 18 yr.


----------



## scottysauce123

CAO America, why not it's 73 outside.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Just what the Dr ordered Morphine!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

AJF Fallen Angel en Churchill for this overcast day. Waiting on the rain. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Only JT knows what this is...but we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Just what the Dr ordered Morphine!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I will have to try one of these!


----------



## Tulse

The end of my AB flight sampler.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, I will have to try one of these!


Give it rest....it is goood..........

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, I will have to try one of these!


 They are great smokes!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Jamais Vu. Dealing with some burn issues which bums out
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio


----------



## mpomario

Bobalu Texas Sweet. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

MUWAT Baitfish, vintage 2014 from the Christmas exchange. Thanks, @SeanTheEvans!


----------



## Gumby-cr

RP 20th. These have gotten better after a years rest :smile2:


----------



## Matfam1

Diesel Shorty,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Having a second today Camacho Triple Maduro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

AJ San Lotano from the football league winnings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

I've been seeing a few of these posted lately so I figured I'd better check it out


----------



## msmith1986

Still indoors, but not smoking as many because the exhaust fan is pulling out too much of my precious heat.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Forgot to post my new years eve smoke compliments of @ebnash. First time for that stick. Very enjoyable.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra to jumpstart the week,


----------



## Hickorynut

CH Luminosa ans Central Highlands Coffee









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Very Dominican...ok with coffee, but I don't think I'll pack these in the tupper. From the CF Mystery sampler...


----------



## mrolland5500

One of my new favorites Crux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

A flavor bomb courtesy of @Rondo. I couldn't wait any longer to try one. Thanks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

About halfway through this sucker and I gotta say this is the first cigar that's ever given me a nicotine buzz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> About halfway through this sucker and I gotta say this is the first cigar that's ever given me a nicotine buzz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those lfds pack a punch..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Those lfds pack a punch..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Found out about LFD when I joined the forum and I'm still "scared" of those. I've been sitting on a little Double Ligero Maduro Chiselito for some time, gonna have to light it up soon.


----------



## Westside Threat

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Found out about LFD when I joined the forum and I'm still "scared" of those. I've been sitting on a little Double Ligero Maduro Chiselito for some time, gonna have to light it up soon.


hahaha...glad I'm not the only one. I have a few kicking around I've been hesitating to smoke. Too much nicotine has a tendency to affect my sleep so I need to find the right time. Mid week after work is definitely not the right time for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> About halfway through this sucker and I gotta say this is the first cigar that's ever given me a nicotine buzz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a get one now.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Enjoying a smoke in the sunshine.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## UBC03

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Found out about LFD when I joined the forum and I'm still "scared" of those. I've been sitting on a little Double Ligero Maduro Chiselito for some time, gonna have to light it up soon.


Smoke it with a root beer near by and you'll be fine. The sugar will counteract the nicotine...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Enjoying a smoke in the sunshine.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Nice! And these are good for what they go for.


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> I got a get one now.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Definetly worth a try. It was a flavor bomb for sure. It does pack a punch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Nice! And these are good for what they go for.


Yes they are. Good rott but better with some rest and can be had a good prices.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> A flavor bomb courtesy of @Rondo. I couldn't wait any longer to try one. Thanks brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which LFD is that? Lancero?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Compliments of @Maxh92 I forgot I had this. Will be my first avo.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Which LFD is that? Lancero?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Double ligero lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italia and a cup of Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

Don't Judge Me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Don't Judge Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Slacker... I've actually smoked that one..you're off your game bro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Slacker... I've actually smoked that one..you're off your game bro..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 Hell as long as I've been gone just consider me as a newbie lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell as long as I've been gone just consider me as a newbie lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Don't think so bro...we know better..

Glad to have ya back. My Google skills were getting weak.

Again..stand up thing you did down there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Don't think so bro...we know better..
> 
> Glad to have ya back. My Google skills were getting weak.
> 
> Again..stand up thing you did down there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm with Grumpy ^^^^^ @mrolland5500 Salute` :thumb:


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I'm with Grumpy ^^^^^ @mrolland5500 Salute` :thumb:


Grumpy????

Yep can't argue.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Don't think so bro...we know better..
> 
> Glad to have ya back. My Google skills were getting weak.
> 
> Again..stand up thing you did down there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks bro glad too be back

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> A flavor bomb courtesy of @Rondo. I couldn't wait any longer to try one. Thanks brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DL's are my favorite. Even the 460 is a flavor bomb.

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Excellent!









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Tasty









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

First one of these bourbons courtesy of @Semper Noctem. This beer is from the Xmas exchange thanks @Cocker_dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Ez day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 15 :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Kristoff Maduro.


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A cheapie... but a goodie, especially with some rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You gonna try to make it to NFG18 this year @mrolland5500?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## tazdvl

Tonight I'm enjoying gifts received from friends and acquaintances during the past year. The Maker's Mark was a Christmas gift from a close friend.

The La Gloria was an impromptu gift from a new acquaintance and BOTL I met in Las Vegas during the SEMA Show this year. We spent 3 hours talking guns and gars over beers, and he gifted me the La Gloria out of his travel humidor before we left the restaurant. Cool dude. Spends most of his life working over seas in third world hell holes. Showed me pics of his Pelican case humidor that holds over a thousand cigars. After all, wouldn't wanna get caught somewhere where they don't sell your favorite sticks!

Cheers!
Taz


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> First one of these bourbons courtesy of @Semper Noctem. This beer is from the Xmas exchange thanks @Cocker_dude.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who makes that smoke?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano The Bull,


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle


----------



## Matfam1

csk415 said:


> Who makes that smoke?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


It's an Ezra Zion stick I believe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> You gonna try to make it to NFG18 this year @mrolland5500?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yes sir indeed!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MB3 and the last of the BRCC....Iron bean on order...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Henry Clay Tattoo with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Who makes that smoke?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Maxh92 said:


> A cheapie... but a goodie, especially with some rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just had the Perdomo Rep at the Cigar Lodge and I got myself a bunch of the cheapies but goodies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Love Las Calaveras!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

churchpunk said:


> Love Las Calaveras!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good smokes. For me anything CH is a good smoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## churchpunk

csk415 said:


> They are good smokes. For me anything CH is a good smoke.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Agreed! The Angels Anvil cigars are some of my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Taking down Christmas lights and having a tat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Sungrown while enjoying the sunshine









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I always forget about these hiding in the back of the Humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7th Reserva and a cup of Kona,


----------



## huffer33

First of the Christmas Exchange smokes, from 9/15 - thanks Jim @Gummy Jones that was a tasty stick.


----------



## bellts

Alright... my first entry in here.

I smoked two last night - both cheapies (trying to work through a 30ct. sampler I was given for xmas)

First One:
Villiger 1888 Fuerte Toro (5 x 56)

It was crap!!! Ended up stomping it out. The most BITTER cigar I have ever had. Just couldn't get past it. I'm cringing just thinking about it.

Second one:
Rocky Patel The Project Alpha (6 x 52)

This one was actually pretty enjoyable. Slightly sweet w/ hints of cocoa which lasted about 3/4 of the way through. Almost burnt my fingers trying to smoke it until the end.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Man O War Ruination 2nd :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

huffer33 said:


> First of the Christmas Exchange smokes, from 9/15 - thanks Jim @Gummy Jones that was a tasty stick.


those are one of the sticks I wish I bought more of 2+ years ago


----------



## LeatherNeck

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Danno 2012.


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Today's Gar.







and no I'm not driving just got off work warming up the truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch on-the-run smoke earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tennessee Waltz tonight with some $10 wine. Second picture is for you entertainment. Never tell a carpenter you lost the bottle opener. 1 screw, drill, hammer= bottle open....lol...now rednecking in a red cup tonight.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Tennessee Waltz tonight with some $10 wine. Second picture is for you entertainment. Never tell a carpenter you lost the bottle opener. 1 screw, drill, hammer= bottle open....lol...now rednecking in a red cup tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$10 for only one bottle of wine? SMH, you over spent!:wink2: Besides, Dixie cups are made for beer!:vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

Black Label, Morphine courtesey of @mrolland5500 from his faboulous prize package in his guess how many contest. Thank you sir! An excellent smoke with plenty of vitamin N.


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> $10 for only one bottle of wine? SMH, you over spent!:wink2: Besides, Dixie cups are made for beer!:vs_laugh:


Ya more a whiskey guy myself but I'm cutting back a bit. And a glass of wine sounded good. Once I got something in my mind I gotta do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

blackrabbit said:


> Black Label, Morphine courtesey of @mrolland5500 from his faboulous prize package in his guess how many contest. Thank you sir! An excellent smoke with plenty of vitamin N.


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Mbombay this fine evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## scottysauce123

CAO cameroon l'anniversaire. Loving it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Rondo said:


> View attachment 176858


Great stick. Worth the gloves!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tat Reserva, corona


----------



## msmith1986

scottysauce123 said:


> CAO cameroon l'anniversaire. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That reminds me I have a few of those in the back I forgot about. Too many CAO's to choose from. What are your thoughts on this one?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

msmith1986 said:


> That reminds me I have a few of those in the back I forgot about. Too many CAO's to choose from. What are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I liked it a lot. Nice pepper in the nose, smooth. It rasted a 95 or something on CA.
Reminded me of a smooth partagas 160, or was it 170? I'd buy it again. Hope you enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This dark beauty for the ride home tonight. I'm still busy fixing busted pipes from the extended period of sub-zero temps here the past few weeks. Probably another 7am to 9pm tomorrow too. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

scottysauce123 said:


> I liked it a lot. Nice pepper in the nose, smooth. It rasted a 95 or something on CA.
> Reminded me of a smooth partagas 160, or was it 170? I'd buy it again. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like Partagas from both regions, so I'll definitely have to try one soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

msmith1986 said:


> I like Partagas from both regions, so I'll definitely have to try one soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm curious to see what you think of it. Let me know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

scottysauce123 said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of it. Let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Will do.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Tennessee Waltz tonight with some $10 wine. Second picture is for you entertainment. Never tell a carpenter you lost the bottle opener. 1 screw, drill, hammer= bottle open....lol...now rednecking in a red cup tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done that more than twice..lol

My other favorite trick.. Lighter dead? Run a screw ( in reverse) into concrete until it glows.. Bam, cigarette lit..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> I've done that more than twice..lol
> 
> My other favorite trick.. Lighter dead? Run a screw ( in reverse) into concrete until it glows.. Bam, cigarette lit..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Is it bad I've also lit a cigarette that way?.....more than once, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Rome y Julieta Media Noche.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Casita Criolla corona


----------



## Ethan21

How about another? I think so









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> Rome y Julieta Media Noche.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't I send you one of those? If that's it, what did you think?



Ethan21 said:


> How about another? I think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate that Torano has followed/copied Camacho in that style of band with their newer Vault series. I know they've been using them for a while now, but we don't see too many of them here. Even their boxes look like Camacho's. Just saying.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

Bobalu Oscuro and Sumatra....back in shorts on the deck.....ahhhhhh.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Bobalu Oscuro and Sumatra....back in shorts on the deck.....ahhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I bet you will not I SAY YOU WILL NOT take a picture showing your feet!!!!! lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> I bet you will not I SAY YOU WILL NOT take a picture showing your feet!!!!! lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmao.....not these pasty white piggy toes...no how no way....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Bobalu Oscuro and Sumatra....back in shorts on the deck.....ahhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Think I've got one resting from the Bobalu Challenge; how was it?


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Think I've got one resting from the Bobalu Challenge; how was it?


So far the ones I have tried have been OK....no dogs to speak of, but nothing to write home about. I was hoping the Oscuro wrapper might be different. But I think they must use the same filler regardless of the wrapper (at least that's how they taste to me? IDK). Time is friendly to these though, each ones seems a little better with more nap time....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> So far the ones I have tried have been OK....no dogs to speak of, but nothing to write home about. I was hoping the Oscuro wrapper might be different. But I think they must use the same filler regardless of the wrapper (at least that's how they taste to me? IDK). Time is friendly to these though, each ones seems a little better with more nap time....


In that case, I'll leave my sleeping beauty alone for now. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## JtAv8tor

May need to snag a box of these in the near future, a bit lighter than the Corto but another solid smoke from warped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> May need to snag a box of these in the near future, a bit lighter than the Corto but another solid smoke from warped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


HalfWheel said that the ash was flaky, the burn would not stay sharp, and that the last bit brought on a harshness. Let us know you final outcome because I trust your assessment over his.


----------



## Ethan21

LeatherNeck said:


> Didn't I send you one of those? If that's it, what did you think?
> 
> I hate that Torano has followed/copied Camacho in that style of band with their newer Vault series. I know they've been using them for a while now, but we don't see too many of them here. Even their boxes look like Camacho's. Just saying.....


Very true! This is my first one I thought I would see how they were... not impressed I will be spending the 2-3 extra bucks on Camacho or something better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Love these









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Pretty solid smoke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> Didn't I send you one of those? If that's it, what did you think?


I am not sure. I received this one in the winnings from the Football Pick 'Em league. I enjoyed it. It wasn't as bold as I thought it was going to be; but, it had a nice chocolate flavor to it. Definitely something I would smoke again.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> I am not sure. I received this one in the winnings from the Football Pick 'Em league. I enjoyed it. It wasn't as bold as I thought it was going to be; but, it had a nice chocolate flavor to it. Definitely something I would smoke again.


Oh shoot, that wasn't me then. LOL, maybe someone I sent one to passed it on to you. Either way, quite delicious to me.


----------



## bobbya08

Had to go ahead and fire this one up. They are a pretty good cigar. I haven't tried many Oliva's so I wasn't sure what to expect. Definetly would try one again. Very smooth. Not much complexity though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

quesquared said:


> Sungrown while enjoying the sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those were the first cigar that really grabbed me. And started me on the road to a collection.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my Red Corona Extra today, getting better with age


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess you're resting those White Owl and Swishers then? Make sure you store them in a separate humi or all your smokes will taste like grape and peach. ROFLMAO!!!:rofl::rotfl:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Guess you're resting those White Owl and Swishers then? Make sure you store them in a separate humi or all your smokes will taste like grape and peach. ROFLMAO!!!:rofl::rotfl:


He who laughs first laughs last!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is she starting her own business?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Is she starting her own business?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah. That's pretty cool I wish y'all the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Alrightdriver said:


> Those were the first cigar that really grabbed me. And started me on the road to a collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've never been a Rocky Patel fan, but always have enjoyed these.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that gar and cool ass project! Blessings forward on your venture bro!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Agreeing with Nathan today on the Lot 23. After lunch gordito should do the trick. @OneStrangeOne









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> Love that gar and cool ass project! Blessings forward on your venture bro!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro  greatly appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jamal's Vu and a cup of Kona 







Starting to think that actually eating lunch first might have been a good idea!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jamal's Vu and a cup of Kona
> View attachment 176922
> 
> Starting to think that actually eating lunch first might have been a good idea!


Naw...what's the fun in that? :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jamal's Vu and a cup of Kona
> 
> View attachment 176922
> 
> 
> Starting to think that actually eating lunch first might have been a good idea!


Ha! Put ya big boy pants on....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Ha! Put ya big boy pants on....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The big boy pants don't fit anymore! Missed you too brother,,,


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> The big boy pants don't fit anymore! Missed you too brother,,,


My brother from another mother  #HellYeah tighten that belt another notch...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@Shadowdogg, thanks brother. Easy smoke while driving to a job. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

We are loving the Padron Damaso No. 15 here at elcigarshop.com. This slight variation on the typical Padron line is due to the Ecuadoran Connecticut shade wrapper. Still chock full of flavor, this stogie features a creaminess which envelopes the standard hints of rich cedar, black pepper, and spice. Check out our price on these beauties. You will enjoy them even more!


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> HalfWheel said that the ash was flaky, the burn would not stay sharp, and that the last bit brought on a harshness. Let us know you final outcome because I trust your assessment over his.


You can see the ash in that pic, burn was razor sharp down to nub. Honestly the review you quoted sounds more like high RH...I had no harshness. Much more mild than a Corto finish for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shadowdogg

Matfam1 said:


> @Shadowdogg, thanks brother. Easy smoke while driving to a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear...


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Getting started on one of my recently acquired Ogre 660s.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

60 degrees just cries for a gar and grillin!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds healthy...a glass of juice and a salad might kill me..

Tell her best of luck..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Had to go ahead and fire this one up. They are a pretty good cigar. I haven't tried many Oliva's so I wasn't sure what to expect. Definetly would try one again. Very smooth. Not much complexity though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right behind you buddy; been puffin about 30 min. now.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle while finally building out my wife's dream Juice and salad bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a new business adventure. Hope it's a hit.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jamal's Vu and a cup of Kona
> 
> View attachment 176922
> 
> 
> Starting to think that actually eating lunch first might have been a good idea!


Sounds like a great smoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Sounds healthy...a glass of juice and a salad might kill me..
> 
> Tell her best of luck..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Keep ya regular for damn sure.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> 60 degrees just cries for a gar and grillin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nice choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Sounds healthy...a glass of juice and a salad might kill me..
> 
> Tell her best of luck..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 Yeah I'm with you bud....Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> 60 degrees just cries for a gar and grillin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've seen that band a hundred times and I guess I've just never really paid it much attention, but I just noticed the pipe and mustache on it. Anyone know a backstory on that? The pipe is what's puzzling me.


----------



## therick04pp

Reading through the threads, I saw someone mention the Drew Estate Java, Mint. I am partial to both java and mint.. haha, so it has been on my mind for a few weeks. I have also, not tried a flavored or "infused" stick, besides the kuba kuba, which I like. Anyway, first visit to my local-ish B&M and what do I see FIRST THING when walking into the humi room... Yeap.. it must have been an omen, so I picked one up. Shot right home, brought out the heater and sat on my porch (it's 36 degrees). 

What a smooth, mellow and awesome stick. Made sure to keep it nice and cool, so I could thoroughly enjoy the flavors and it did not disappoint. I now have a new stick, for a special treat. Wish they weren't sold out almost everywhere cause now I want to pick up a 5 pack and let them relax for a while and see what that does. I liked it so much, I just ordered a seasoning pack to season my 20 ct, so I have a place to keep them when I get more. Thought I'd share. 

Smoke on!


----------



## UBC03

therick04pp said:


> Reading through the threads, I saw someone mention the Drew Estate Java, Mint. I am partial to both java and mint.. haha, so it has been on my mind for a few weeks. I have also, not tried a flavored or "infused" stick, besides the kuba kuba, which I like. Anyway, first visit to this place and what do I see FIRST THING when walking into the humi room... Yeap.. it must have been an omen, so I picked one up. Shot right home, brought out the heater and sat on my porch (it's 36 degrees).
> 
> What a smooth, mellow and awesome stick. Made sure to keep it nice and cool, so I could thoroughly enjoy the flavors and it did not disappoint. I now have a new stick, for a special treat. Wish they weren't sold out almost everywhere cause now I want to pick up a 5 pack and let them relax for a while and see what that does. I liked it so much, I just ordered a seasoning pack to season my 20 ct, so I have a place to keep them when I get more. Thought I'd share.
> 
> Smoke on!


That's my daughters' favorite smoke.. I always keep a few in their humidor for em..apparently they're popular because the box is always empty at the b&m

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> I've seen that band a hundred times and I guess I've just never really paid it much attention, but I just noticed the pipe and mustache on it. Anyone know a backstory on that? The pipe is what's puzzling me.


Here's my long shot guess. EZ also has a line of beard and stach products. They also own cigar federation which sells pipe tobacco also.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Here's my long shot guess. EZ also has a line of beard and stach products. They also own cigar federation which sells pipe tobacco also.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You see, that's why I love you guys! Who freakin' needs Google when we have Puff.com, Am'I right? 
Thank you Chris, my mind can rest at ease tonight thanks to you.:vs_cool:


----------



## mrolland5500

Bourbon while doing a emergency service call









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Looks like a new business adventure. Hope it's a hit.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Thanks bro!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> 60 degrees just cries for a gar and grillin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Here's my long shot guess. EZ also has a line of beard and stach products. They also own cigar federation which sells pipe tobacco also.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You are quite correct sir

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Been hitting the Silver lately so I thought I'd hit the gold.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Thanks buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Thanks buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=176986&stc=1&d=1515633172

LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE PAPAS FRITAS, courtesy of @ebnash. 60 deg and a 1 mile stroll.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Perla del mar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Trying the Mi Querida tonight. Tasty smoke. Not getting any of the pepper some reviews have talked about









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

jc389 said:


> Trying the Mi Querida tonight. Tasty smoke. Not getting any of the pepper some reviews have talked about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My love! Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Mario acting like he eats salad and carrot juice got me shaking my head like...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Under Crown,


----------



## scottysauce123

Had a ball....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

... and a bat!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Next installment of my cheap cigar adventure (sorry I'm too new and can't post pics).....

Tonight I tried the following (trying to get past a 30 cig sampler I got for xmas*)

Started the night of with this:
Jalopy Churchill 
Result: CRAP!! first two minutes were ok then the bitter set in. Tossed it.

Second was this:
Argyle Robusto Maduro
Result: thought it was vastly better than the jalopy but found it to be a bit bitter. I thought it was due to the after affects of the jalopy, but this was bitter too. Tossed it.

Third was this:
Rocky Patel Mulligans Caddy's Choice Putter (5 x 50)
Result: Well, I finished it; so there's that. So far the RPs, and the bella cubas have been the only things smoke-able and the BCs are boring at best. Per Holts, the RP caddy's choice are rejects - I can tell why - still ok though.

Synopsis:
Taking one for the team... one horrible cigar at a time.

* sampler is here (I'd highly advise AGAINST buying this):
'Buzzards Banquet 6' Sampler - All Samplers - Samplers


----------



## Ethan21

How about a nice My Father La Bijou 1922









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Ethan21 said:


> How about a nice My Father La Bijou 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do one too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Maxh92 said:


> I'll do one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm enjoying mine how about you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bellts said:


> Next installment of my cheap cigar adventure (sorry I'm too new and can't post pics).....
> 
> Tonight I tried the following (trying to get past a 30 cig sampler I got for xmas*)
> 
> Started the night of with this:
> 
> Jalopy Churchill
> 
> Result: CRAP!! first two minutes were ok then the bitter set in. Tossed it.
> 
> Second was this:
> 
> Argyle Robusto Maduro
> 
> Result: thought it was vastly better than the jalopy but found it to be a bit bitter. I thought it was due to the after affects of the jalopy, but this was bitter too. Tossed it.
> 
> Third was this:
> 
> Rocky Patel Mulligans Caddy's Choice Putter (5 x 50)
> 
> Result: Well, I finished it; so there's that. So far the RPs, and the bella cubas have been the only things smoke-able and the BCs are boring at best. Per Holts, the RP caddy's choice are rejects - I can tell why - still ok though.
> 
> Synopsis:
> 
> Taking one for the team... one horrible cigar at a time.
> 
> * sampler is here (I'd highly advise AGAINST buying this):
> 
> 'Buzzards Banquet 6' Sampler - All Samplers - Samplers


Oh you pour guy! If your gonna smoke all of those in that sampler your gonna have a full trash can! But at least you'll have some sticks behind you and know what you like. Or at least what you dislike. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Aquitaine curtesy of @Kidvegas. Damn good smoke. Little worried at first due to a runaway burn but it fixed itself. I will be getting some more of these. Thanks Joe.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Wednesday Corto


----------



## msmith1986

bellts said:


> Next installment of my cheap cigar adventure (sorry I'm too new and can't post pics).....
> 
> Tonight I tried the following (trying to get past a 30 cig sampler I got for xmas*)
> 
> Started the night of with this:
> Jalopy Churchill
> Result: CRAP!! first two minutes were ok then the bitter set in. Tossed it.
> 
> Second was this:
> Argyle Robusto Maduro
> Result: thought it was vastly better than the jalopy but found it to be a bit bitter. I thought it was due to the after affects of the jalopy, but this was bitter too. Tossed it.
> 
> Third was this:
> Rocky Patel Mulligans Caddy's Choice Putter (5 x 50)
> Result: Well, I finished it; so there's that. So far the RPs, and the bella cubas have been the only things smoke-able and the BCs are boring at best. Per Holts, the RP caddy's choice are rejects - I can tell why - still ok though.
> 
> Synopsis:
> Taking one for the team... one horrible cigar at a time.
> 
> * sampler is here (I'd highly advise AGAINST buying this):
> 'Buzzards Banquet 6' Sampler - All Samplers - Samplers


That might be a good sampler for me to buy to give some of the characters that show up at the distillery. Sometimes I see 10 decent sticks get wasted in one week. Barely half smoked and all that disrespectful nonsense. I actually might go order that sampler now...

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This little Robust-O should do the trick. Finally on my way home. A 16 hour day over with. With work scheduled through May, I might require more help....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

JtAv8tor said:


> May need to snag a box of these in the near future, a bit lighter than the Corto but another solid smoke from warped.


Good to know - I just picked up a couple. Looks like I need to fire one up before I place my next order !


----------



## loadz

Gift from a friend. Fuente fuente opus X.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Roth w/Peet's for the morning commute.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AB Nica Puro courtesy of @Olecharlie. ...I like most of the AB line and this is no exception. Going great with Central Highlands Coffee.....thanks Sharkey 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bueso and Sumatra,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ethan21 said:


> I'm enjoying mine how about you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't smoked one recently, but they are fantastic.


----------



## Ethan21

This one has made it as a regular.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

I'm pretty sure this camefrom @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> I'm pretty sure this camefrom @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Welcome Bobby! Hope it's treating ya well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Your Welcome Bobby! Hope it's treating ya well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I had to toss it. It kept tunneling on me and I tried my best to salvage it but I couldn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Don't want to waste this nice weather in Ohio.

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Actually I had to toss it. It kept tunneling on me and I tried my best to salvage it but I couldn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang bro sorry to hear that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Dang bro sorry to hear that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ok I've got a couple more. The half of it I did smoke was excellent though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje Black 10th anniversary almost forgot to take a picture it's so darn good!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Guild









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quick smoke while switching some equipment in the shop.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Crux Guild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You've been on a crux kick lately I see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Matfam1 brought back some memories from way back with this one thanks !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> You've been on a crux kick lately I see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot how good these things are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Four Kicks BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> I forgot how good these things are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna have to try some. I've only had the La Nox so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

DPG Cuban Classic by way of @Humphrey's Ghost. Never heard back from the Christmas card I sent. Hope all's well with the brother.


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Four Kicks BBB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Redemption and my last cup of IBCC Fierce,







Left the jobsite this afternoon the temp was in the mid 60's got to the house and it's 46f with 25 mph wind and gusts up to 40+ temp is headed for the mid-high 20's tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Redemption and my last cup of IBCC Fierce,
> View attachment 177066
> 
> Left the jobsite this afternoon the temp was in the mid 60's got to the house and it's 46f with 25 mph wind and gusts up to 40+ temp is headed for the mid-high 20's tonight


Your welcome to keep that crap over there, if you don't mind.....


----------



## GOT14U

Had to cut through the BULL$hit today with a hatchet. So this farmer bob was in order. These home builders are something else! Also had me a 4 Kicks while building America!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Four Kicks BBB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good smoke, had a couple from WNYtony and am down to my last so I don't smoke them. Was eye balling a box but need room! Great choice stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Freakin' loved this little smoke stack! Thank you @WNYTony for selling me some of your "making room" stock. I have enjoyed 95% of what I've smoked from you so far and this lil' guy moves close to the top. I have to get more!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First cigar of 2018. Been freezing cold here in The Bronx.

Not Bad.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Redemption and my last cup of IBCC Fierce,
> View attachment 177066
> 
> Left the jobsite this afternoon the temp was in the mid 60's got to the house and it's 46f with 25 mph wind and gusts up to 40+ temp is headed for the mid-high 20's tonight


Yup, check out this craziness going on right now here in PA.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177138&stc=1&d=1515719056

62 degrees a walk around a man made lake with a nice stick! In the 20's tomorrow with freezing rain, sleet and snow.


----------



## GOT14U

Wow, so glad I got a box of these! Get ya ya sum...and a Hellyeah to my brotha @ Mario!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

All Out Kings


----------



## yamirstogies239

House blended torpedo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Redemption and my last cup of IBCC Fierce,
> 
> View attachment 177066
> 
> 
> Left the jobsite this afternoon the temp was in the mid 60's got to the house and it's 46f with 25 mph wind and gusts up to 40+ temp is headed for the mid-high 20's tonight


I know right. Had to hit the lounge to celebrate the close to another successful semester.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today to celebrate the closing of the semester. Espinosa Laranja and an original release CAO Amazon Basin. Paired with a killer Ballast Point and Guinness respectively.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Apparently a popular choice today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

RoMa Craft and some Angels Envy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> Apparently a popular choice today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yes! Saka Whore!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Meh...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cuba Libre One sent to me by @ToastEffect 
Pretty good smoke Eric


----------



## msmith1986

scottysauce123 said:


> Meh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It would be "good fortune" if it was from the ISOM. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

msmith1986 said:


> It would be "good fortune" if it was from the ISOM. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ya I know, but no way of getting that at this point.. some day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Another 16hr day done with. Tonight's tired and rainy drive home morphine is compliments of @mrolland5500. Love these things, they deserve a Mario selfie. Thanks bro!























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Don't judge. I love these things...

Yes, I know you all keep these around for your wives, daughters and girlfriends... I know...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Freakin' loved this little smoke stack! Thank you @WNYTony for selling me some of your "making room" stock. I have enjoyed 95% of what I've smoked from you so far and this lil' guy moves close to the top. I have to get more!


I know a guy who has some ! And I think he needs to make some more room too.....


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Another 16hr day done with. Tonight's tired and rainy drive home morphine is compliments of @mrolland5500. Love these things, they deserve a Mario selfie. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> I know a guy who has some ! And I think he needs to make some more room too.....


I'll have my guy contact you to set up a meet with your guy. Then our guys can get together and set up a....ah hell, I'll shoot you a PM. LOL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tiger Kitty Soft Paws,


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tiger Kitty Soft Paws,
> 
> View attachment 177146


Cigar Fed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Cigar Fed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, CFed/BLTC Color Project TKSP is not my fav of the bunch but still a good smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yes, CFed/BLTC Color Project TKSP is not my fav of the bunch but still a good smoke.


Nice! I've been tempted to try some of the Color Projects but, have yet to bite. Which others have you tried and what would your suggestion be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Because it's Friday...AF R44 Magnum and Central Highlands Coffee. IBCC should be here today!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Nice! I've been tempted to try some of the Color Projects but, have yet to bite. Which others have you tried and what would your suggestion be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I've tried most of em, the Craven Morehead, Salmon Patty and Green Go I really liked and CltraltDelicious might be my fav. I haven't checked in a while so I wasn't aware that these are still available.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think I've tried most of em, the Craven Morehead, Salmon Patty and Green Go I really liked and CltraltDelicious might be my fav. I haven't checked in a while so I wasn't aware that these are still available.


I'm not sure either. First time in a long time I've seen anyone posting the these. May have to check it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@OneStrangeOne......your correct bro....all blends seem to be Unavailable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Kicking off the day with a Camacho 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Managed to get a smoke in before hell froze over









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Quesada Oktoberfest Uber
Been my go to for awhile now
Loving this warmer weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

AVO Classic 2015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

churchpunk said:


> Managed to get a smoke in before hell froze over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not kidding. It's freezing rain with snow and icy roads here right now :vs_mad:


----------



## quesquared

Cfed love potion to start the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Because it's Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177210&stc=1&d=1515796696

A friend of mine gifted this and said it was super high in Vitamin N. It was an ok stick for me but I didn't get it as a full bodied or even a medium stick as reviewes suggested. Guess I just like those full bodies with dark oily wrappers.
Add the Vitamin N and they are really good.


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Cuba Libre One sent to me by @ToastEffect
> Pretty good smoke Eric


Love those and vastly under appreciated. Just need a lot of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First L'atelier. Surrogate cracker crumbs. Pretty good straight from the BnM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Double Ligero and a cup of Kona,






 @Olecharlie this one ^^^ might have the nickick you're looking for!


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD Double Ligero and a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 177242
> 
> @Olecharlie this one ^^^ might have the nickick you're looking for!


I have a 5 sampler pack of LFD haven't tried one yet. I'll see if I have that one and smoke it first.


----------



## bobbya08

Olecharlie said:


> I have a 5 sampler pack of LFD haven't tried one yet. I'll see if I have that one and smoke it first.


Those LFD's definetly have vitamin N

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Mi Querida pretty good smoke very similar to ligas or undercrown


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Special G, on a dog walk/hike. A good little cigar.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


always pulling a tump card.....:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> always pulling a tump card.....:grin2::grin2:


Nah today has just been a day that I felt like smoking the more expensive cigars. It was easier than organizing them today. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje The Michael tonight :grin2: Had plans to go out tonight but almost slipped on my arse on my porch. Nope staying inside tonight. The crappy weather is back for the weekend here.


----------



## Ethan21

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje The Michael tonight :grin2: Had plans to go out tonight but almost slipped on my arse on my porch. Nope staying inside tonight. The crappy weather is back for the weekend here.


I finally got myself a tatuaje I have never had one, the one I have is the red band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ethan21 said:


> I finally got myself a tatuaje I have never had one, the one I have is the red band
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only Tatuaje I don't care for is the Series P which is a mixed filler cigar. They are cheap though compared to the rest of the line.


----------



## Ethan21

Gumby-cr said:


> The only Tatuaje I don't care for is the Series P which is a mixed filler cigar. They are cheap though compared to the rest of the line.


The one I bought was like 9 or 12 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ethan21 said:


> The one I bought was like 9 or 12 bucks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the Havana which are good :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fuente Friday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is it as good as they say? Heard mixed opinions on them.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

If I ever fanboy a certain line it would be CH.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## scottysauce123

Tasty









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

This Viaje white label box pressed is something else! Holy cow what a smoke!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LADC Robusto
Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Opus X Petite Lancero tonight, thanks the great and powerful @Old Smokey


----------



## loadz

One of my all time favorite LFDs. (LFD Airbender) Flavors are towards the Sweet hay and bready flavors with a hint of raisin. Construction and draw is always good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

WNYTony said:


> Opus X Petite Lancero tonight, thanks the great and powerful @Old Smokey


I got a couple of those in my humidor. Waiting for the right time to enjoy them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Is it as good as they say? Heard mixed opinions on them.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


It was good but I wouldn't have ranked it as a #1 personally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ethan21

Tonight's smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Montecristo, Platinum series. Not bad, burn was perfect. A little strong for me. Had an almost leather taste most of the way through. A little boring I guess I could say, nothing remarkable. Decent but nothing I would put in the book to remember.

Edit, the last third was very good. Flavors changed dramatically but my underdeveloped palate can't say to what exactly. There was a marked improvement in the flavor though. 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

All my ex's & Midsummer's Night Dram. What a week, happy it's Friday of a 3 day weekend.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Brickhouse Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LP Red Label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lot 23 and Sumatra. ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon Northern with Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Wow. Im so blown away by this smoke. I heard it was good but I didn't know it would be this good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180113/3c482ea3721145913e248db1e1f3c786.jpg[/IMG 
Mmmmm good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180113/7b4a197529aaea694772e2a1273afac9.jpg


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto and coffee in the new mug, breaking it in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177346&stc=1&d=1515856842

This MX2 with Guatemalan, Indonesian and Mexican beans coffee freshly ground. Snow, Ice and 19 deg.


----------



## bobbya08

JohnBrody15 said:


> Fuente Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like those bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

So its 91% Rh here today, wrecked a Fuente yesterday (still managed to get thru most of it with no wrapper) thought i would try this el cheapo today, Trinidad Y Cia, still a good yard gar


----------



## mrolland5500

You guys are missing out on Crux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
I totally forgot how good these things were


----------



## Shadowdogg

Not too bad, but defiantly not a after eating sweet pancakes cigar.. Lol









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

First half was better than the 2nd half









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

bobbya08 said:


> I really like those bands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Great cigar. Terrible issues with the wrapper though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Army Men

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Army Men
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How are those? I have a couple resting.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I have a couple resting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


First 3rd is awesomeness Black pepper dark coffee some sweet it's either honey or maple smoke is thick and creamy #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## porsuk

*CAO Brazilia Gol!*


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> You guys are missing out on Crux
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> I totally forgot how good these things were


The few I've had were great. Have you tried the Ninfamaniac? The darks are the bomb diggity.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> The few I've had were great. Have you tried the Ninfamaniac? The darks are the bomb diggity.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yes sir I have!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes sir I have!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SHOCKING....LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Full Moon :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

This smoke is Killer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> SHOCKING....LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vegas don't start..... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> This smoke is Killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did right there #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Kidvegas said:


> SHOCKING....LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> I see what you did right there #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Limitada









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Crux Limitada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And another one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Undercrown flying pig.


----------



## TreySC

My weekend thus far, also had a chill in moose and Bahia blue, not pictured

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> And another one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

2016 Las Calaveras tonight


----------



## loadz

Here we go, UF13.










Good flavor and smoke output

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Enjoy your smoke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

loadz said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy your smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Matfam1 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

UBC03 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

That calls for a stick! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AKA Solace and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> AKA Solace and Sumatra,
> View attachment 177466


That's dedication....it's 22 here.....no way no how!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Bud!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> That's dedication....it's 22 here.....no way no how!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Low 40's and calm here it's doable, hang in there brother.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Reserva Robusto courtesy of @JohnBrody15 via the Christmas Exhange :grin2: Thank you again for this amazing smoke!


----------



## Ethan21

Hickorynut said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia Trinitas Triple Ligero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

mrolland5500 said:


> Congrats Bud!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am super excited.!


----------



## huffer33

Random pull from the cooler - I see why this got the moniker "poor man's Opus". Mmmmmm - fig newtons.


----------



## JtAv8tor

From this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tulse

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.


So that will be a memory smoke. Congrats!

Just real good stuff. And a classic band.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177498&stc=1&d=1515957961

Smoking this in my garage right now, it's 26deg. The little space with the walk through door open a few inches and a tower fan pulling out the smoke works well. Wifes idea of course, there always right you know. :smile2: its 60 in the garage...:smile2:


----------



## Ethan21

Tulse said:


> So that will be a memory smoke. Congrats!
> 
> Just real good stuff. And a classic band.


Yes very much so. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Las Mareas









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

huffer33 said:


> Random pull from the cooler - I see why this got the moniker "poor man's Opus". Mmmmmm - fig newtons.


Can't go wrong with a Litto Gomez!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Ethan21 said:


> Found out I'm having a third little boy in may so i had an excuse to have a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir are a stud! Congrats

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Ethan21

zephead61 said:


> You sir are a stud! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

1964 watching the game









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Starting out with a El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme NC. Nice budget smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Providencia Trinitas Triple Ligero
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you Mario! Now that you're back, I'm having to use Google search a whole lot more.


----------



## Olecharlie

quesquared said:


> 1964 watching the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's an excellent stick!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Illusione Holy Lance
> 
> View attachment 177506


Ok I'm not whinnying about the cold anymore! Even though it's as cold here now as in MA.


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Palina KB. Powerful little stick :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn you Mario! Now that you're back, I'm having to use Google search a whole lot more.


You know I truly and sincerely apologize for educating you.......NOTTTTTTTTT!!!!! LMAO!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Aurora 100 Años from '15 and homebrew


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry with a Costa Rican medium roast, pressed as usual,


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> You know I truly and sincerely apologize for educating you.......NOTTTTTTTTT!!!!! LMAO!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love it bro!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Vudu Blood #3 by J. Fuego.


----------



## ToastEffect

Headley Grange from @WNYTony, enjoyed this one thanks


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Eminence & golden Porter. Beautiful day here in Socal









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

NUB Connecticut. The size is definitely deceiving.. decent "little" smoke.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Umbagog
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Something new for me from @Mounivong. Not bad at all.
Thanks Daniel!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Umbagog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Mmmmm









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

@mrolland5500
Pretty damn good....smokin this one thanks to @blackrabbit ! 
Maybe lookin into this line of sticks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Just me and My Father in the garage.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Ender1553

Smoked a Gurka Titan... Was going to post a review of it, but i couldn't finish it. Was super dusty tasting (like sawdust) though some leather and spice notes snuck through when i pulled it a little hotter.

Let it go out after the first 3rd (football game was on and i wasn't enjoying), though it did improve a bit. Relit and put it out before it reached the main band.

Had 2 from a sampler, i had one, buddy had the other. He enjoyed and said the Retro was fantastic, would have given him the rest of what i had if there were more in my humi









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> @mrolland5500
> Pretty damn good....smokin this one thanks to @blackrabbit !
> Maybe lookin into this line of sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed bro  I had forgotten how good they were!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes indeed bro  I had forgotten how good they were!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They got boxes of these 60% off on f-s right now...so I had to grab me a bx.....my wallet knows your back! Lol...was surprised I had one to try tho. Black rabbit was the clincher on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Achilles


----------



## loadz

If you never tried a Graycliff cigar i suggest you do. Awesome cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Liga Privada No 9 Doble Corona & an Old ale from Bells. Thank you Bells for putting a code on the back of your bottles that I can check on your website when a bottle was produced. This one has 7800, bottled January 2007









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

AB Mundial

Only one left. Total bummer.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva G and Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

pwaggs said:


> AB Mundial
> 
> Only one left. Total bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gonna have to start smoking cubans now! Haha nah you can order online 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG Blue this mawnin









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje Reserva Robusto courtesy of @JohnBrody15 via the Christmas Exhange :grin2: Thank you again for this amazing smoke!


Glad you enjoyed it bruddah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Ramon Bueso can’t go wrong.


----------



## talisker10

Tat cabaiguan


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Enjoying a Bering casino, not the best smoke I've had but for the price I paid it's quite good.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Afrique Jambo Jambo


----------



## bobbya08

ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense and Costa Rican,







The weather is decent at the moment, mid 60's & overcast, the wind is starting to pick up a bit, it's supposed to start raining this evening with the temp dropping to mid 20's, high tomorrow of 26 Yay,,,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> El Gueguense and Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 177714
> 
> 
> The weather is decent at the moment, mid 60's & overcast, the wind is starting to pick up a bit, it's supposed to start raining this evening with the temp dropping to mid 20's, high tomorrow of 26 Yay,,,


Good smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> El Gueguense and Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 177714
> 
> 
> The weather is decent at the moment, mid 60's & overcast, the wind is starting to pick up a bit, it's supposed to start raining this evening with the temp dropping to mid 20's, high tomorrow of 26 Yay,,,


Yep tomorrow is going to be rough I imagine. I'll be driving across the state I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> ROTT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definetly going to have to try more cigars from diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Definetly going to have to try more cigars from diesel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had a Wicked? Pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey guys which Mi Querida vitola do you think is the best one ? I had the toro and enjoyed it just wondering if the others are better or should I just get a box in toro?? Thanks.


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Yep tomorrow is going to be rough I imagine. I'll be driving across the state I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carry extra coffee and cigars....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Dunhill from @WNYTony


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Definetly going to have to try more cigars from diesel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like most of the Diesel line, the're not the most complex smokes around but they are still good and pretty consistent, @GOT14U is right the Wicked is very good.
Be safe out there, lots of folks around here that can't even drive in the rain!!!


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like most of the Diesel line, the're not the most complex smokes around but they are still good and pretty consistent, @GOT14U is right the Wicked is very good.
> Be safe out there, lots of folks around here that can't even drive in the rain!!!


Thanks Nathan! I'll have to grab a few of those wicked when I get back home next time to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tried to think of a "Cleaver" line for this post, but couldn't.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Tried to think of a "Cleaver" line for this post, but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwahahahahah! You're funny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey guys which Mi Querida vitola do you think is the best one ? I had the toro and enjoyed it just wondering if the others are better or should I just get a box in toro?? Thanks.


I purchased 3 boxes of the Fino Largo vitola last year. I have 2 sticks left. They burn slow too. Can usually get almost 2 hours of smoke time out of em too :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey guys which Mi Querida vitola do you think is the best one ? I had the toro and enjoyed it just wondering if the others are better or should I just get a box in toro?? Thanks.


Have not had but Steve Saka says the pequin pequin is tops! I'm about to grab me a box and test his words. On the burn time he explained they are rolled with a different technique and will burn longer then most cigars...he was talking about the whole line of Mi Queridas and May have been talking about all the DTT line note sure tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Tried to think of a "Cleaver" line for this post, but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177786&stc=1&d=1516063160

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177794&stc=1&d=1516063160

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177802&stc=1&d=1516063160

These are just great little sticks, thanks again @ebnash


----------



## acitalianman13

^^with some rest papas fritas are amazing


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Tried to think of a "Cleaver" line for this post, but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

It was an Ezra Zion kind of night with the wife. A Jamais Vu for me and a Tantrum Passive Aggressive for her.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby Lancero,


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The Late Hour


----------



## WNYTony

Emilio Draig K


----------



## loadz

Not my favorite fuente. Reserva Xtra Viejo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Had to put that anejo down halfway. Just not my flavor. Lit this up instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177850&stc=1&d=1516112661

Work closed, 15deg and snowing, Best time for a 1964 with my favorite Guatemalan, Indonesian and Mexican bean fresh ground coffee!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177850&stc=1&d=1516112661
> 
> Work closed, 15deg and snowing, Best time for a 1964 with my favorite Guatemalan, Indonesian and Mexican bean fresh ground coffee!


That's a wish I was there post..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> That's a wish I was there post.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Come on up Hick, I'll make another pot and I have another 64 just for you! :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## Maxh92

I smoked a Southern Classic Cigars Cucubano last night. Forgot to take a pic. One of my favorites - even though I had some burn issues w/ it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> That's a wish I was there post.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


:vs_whistle:Oh hell no it ain't, Hicky! Did you bump your head getting outta bed this morning?


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> :vs_whistle:Oh hell no it ain't, Hicky! Did you bump your head getting outta bed this morning?


Heehee...nope...that seegar and coffee could mske a fella forget about a lot of snow... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Sticking to my AB run. Not sure why I am the only person who likes them. A Coyol tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

pwaggs said:


> Sticking to my AB run. Not sure why I am the only person who likes them.


Not true sir.:vs_no_no_no: I smoke AB on a regular basis and even try to add them, whenever possible, to bombs I send out. :beerchug:


----------



## pwaggs

LeatherNeck said:


> Not true sir.:vs_no_no_no: I smoke AB on a regular basis and even try to add them, whenever possible, to bombs I send out. :beerchug:


Well those are great bombs!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

Warfighter Tobacco 7.62 Field Toro. This was ok. It was my first real cigar in a long time. The others I have since those few yrs were acids. I had issues getting it lit, didn't think to check my xicar lighter when it arrived to see if it had fuel. Got 2-3flames and it was out. The stick itself looked poorly constructed, the wrapper looked cracked at both the foot and near the head. It canood on my as well. It had been sitting in my humidor for a week at 70%. Will give it another week and try again. Tasted tobacco earth and pepper I think.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

It's been too long. Tatuaje Negociant.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

macko2000 said:


> Warfighter Tobacco 7.62 Field Toro. This was ok. It was my first real cigar in a long time. The others I have since those few yrs were acids. I had issues getting it lit, didn't think to check my xicar lighter when it arrived to see if it had fuel. Got 2-3flames and it was out. The stick itself looked poorly constructed, the wrapper looked cracked at both the foot and near the head. It canood on my as well. It had been sitting in my humidor for a week at 70%. Will give it another week and try again. Tasted tobacco earth and pepper I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That stick looks really dry. Where's the cap...I don't see one?


----------



## macko2000

LeatherNeck said:


> That stick looks really dry. Where's the cap...I don't see one?


Angle of the camera?.. thought it looked dry. It's been in my humidor for a week at 70%









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

macko2000 said:


> Angle of the camera?.. thought it looked dry. It's been in my humidor for a week at 70%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Wonder what it was before it met your humi? A week really isn't very much time to properly acclimate....unless, un-less it was stored at or close to that RH. With a wrapper that's split at both ends, it seems to me to be overly dry. YMMV


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Unreleased with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tat P


----------



## Olecharlie

macko2000 said:


> Warfighter Tobacco 7.62 Field Toro. This was ok. It was my first real cigar in a long time. The others I have since those few yrs were acids. I had issues getting it lit, didn't think to check my xicar lighter when it arrived to see if it had fuel. Got 2-3flames and it was out. The stick itself looked poorly constructed, the wrapper looked cracked at both the foot and near the head. It canood on my as well. It had been sitting in my humidor for a week at 70%. Will give it another week and try again. Tasted tobacco earth and pepper I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Definitely a storage issue IMHO, at least you have the Acids behind you, good things coming.


----------



## macko2000

Given their condition ow long should i let them rest in my humidor? I can move them to the bottom and grab some from the B&M to keep me entertained whole I wait. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177898&stc=1&d=1516133280

Looked at the UF13 put it back and grabbed the Diesel. Came in a sampler of 5 and had 5 Flathead 660's all for $22
Diesel doesn't disappoint, not very complex but nice burn, plenty of smoke, halfway through at this point.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177898&stc=1&d=1516133280
> 
> Looked at the UF13 put it back and grabbed the Diesel. Came in a sampler of 5 and had 5 Flathead 660's all for $22
> Diesel doesn't disappoint, not very complex but nice burn, plenty of smoke, halfway through at this point.


Diesel Grind!! Hey @LeatherNeck looky here....hahaha Great choice @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

Best purchase I have made for the cost. That included shipping.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Gift from my boss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Very enjoyable smoke on a cold morning.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177898&stc=1&d=1516133280
> 
> Looked at the UF13 put it back and grabbed the Diesel. Came in a sampler of 5 and had 5 Flathead 660's all for $22
> Diesel doesn't disappoint, not very complex but nice burn, plenty of smoke, halfway through at this point.


:surprise::surprise::surprise:
Details please sir! You can PM me so we don't jack the thread. BTW... I hate you!:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Shadowdogg

This defiantly has a spicy earthy kick to it..









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one.. Was introduced to it at an lfd event and fell in love. Very nice burn time for as loose of a draw it has...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Shadowdogg said:


> Love this one.. Was introduced to it at an lfd event and fell in love. Very nice burn time for as loose of a draw it has...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Mine didn't have a loose draw, at all. I enjoyed it. Nice and mild for an LFD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Henry Clay. Nice flavors...when it smokes! I've been struggling through this one; the SOB just doesn't want to burn, for some reason! I've been at it for an hour and a half and only at the mid-point. IDK. :frown2: This is is not a slow burner....it's a NO burner. It's been in my humi for months and it came from a BOTL here that's had it for a while, so RH can be ruled out. Setting it down and walking away....


----------



## LeatherNeck

macko2000 said:


> Given their condition ow long should i let them rest in my humidor? I can move them to the bottom and grab some from the B&M to keep me entertained whole I wait.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Since there are so many variables to consider, I am going to PM you so that we don't jack this thread discussing your issues. K?


----------



## GOT14U

Old faithful 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=177898&stc=1&d=1516133280
> 
> Looked at the UF13 put it back and grabbed the Diesel. Came in a sampler of 5 and had 5 Flathead 660's all for $22
> 
> Diesel doesn't disappoint, not very complex but nice burn, plenty of smoke, halfway through at this point.


But the UF is great! Lol....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Old faithful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Fun and green but won't be seeking out more. CroMagnon Fomorian


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> But the UF is great! Lol....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear it's great, since I never tried any Liga's except Pappa Fritas (excellent) I'm trying to hold off for warm sunny day since I only have the one. The number 9 and T52 I guess are pretty awesome too.


----------



## Shadowdogg

On number 2 for the night. Really good one here, heared this one is VERY strong, looking forward to it...









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tell me the Truth does this cigar make my hand look big?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Shadowdogg said:


> On number 2 for the night. Really good one here, heared this one is VERY strong, looking forward to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with a Saka creation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Shadowdogg said:


> On number 2 for the night. Really good one here, heared this one is VERY strong, looking forward to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I smoked one today also :grin2: The toro is my favorite vitola.


----------



## Shadowdogg

Gumby-cr said:


> I smoked one today also :grin2: The toro is my favorite vitola.


Did it give you a buzz at all?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Henry Clay. Nice flavors...when it smokes! I've been struggling through this one; the SOB just doesn't want to burn, for some reason! I've been at it for an hour and a half and only at the mid-point. IDK. :frown2: This is is not a slow burner....it's a NO burner. It's been in my humi for months and it came from a BOTL here that's had it for a while, so RH can be ruled out. Setting it down and walking away....


Way it goes sometimes &#128546; I smoked a few when they first came out and didn't think they were all that, smoked another last month sometime from the same batch and found myself wishing I had bought more at the time.


----------



## msmith1986

LC maduro for the ride home. Ready to be inside for another day or 2. Been battling flu-A and an infection in my good ear since Friday. I should not have worked out in the cold today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Shadowdogg said:


> Did it give you a buzz at all?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


No, but not many cigars give me a buzz. I mostly smoke full bodies cigars though. I could see this giving someone a problem with the strength if you aren't used to smoking strong cigars though. It kicks up the strength in the last third so have something with sugar ready >


----------



## Shadowdogg

Gumby-cr said:


> No, but not many cigars give me a buzz. I mostly smoke full bodies cigars though. I could see this giving someone a problem with the strength if you aren't used to smoking strong cigars though. It kicks up the strength in the last third so have something with sugar ready >


Looking forward to that. Was told the All Out Kings cigar is a bit stronger than this one...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Gumby-cr said:


> No, but not many cigars give me a buzz. I mostly smoke full bodies cigars though. I could see this giving someone a problem with the strength if you aren't used to smoking strong cigars though. It kicks up the strength in the last third so have something with sugar ready >


No buzz, but did kick me in the butt on the last third.. You were correct..









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tuesday's Pick Fausto Avion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Oh I see a ton more of these in my future!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dee's is good! Might be a box in my future. Thanks to @blackrabbit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Puro Authentico,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> MoW Puro Authentico,
> 
> View attachment 178002


Are you following my lead? I wouldn't....lol...but these things are gooood!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Dee's is good! Might be a box in my future. Thanks to @blackrabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been eyeballing those Authenticos as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> Are you following my lead? I wouldn't....lol...but these things are gooood!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL, must be! Went looking for a quickie to finish the evening and came across these, they are good and it's been awhile since I've had one.


----------



## WNYTony

Tat HCS


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, must be! Went looking for a quickie to finish the evening and came across these, they are good and it's been awhile since I've had one.


I really liked it. Got 2 from @blackrabbit and this was my first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Am I drunk or are these good?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Am I drunk or are these good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell I would say both....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Oh I see a ton more of these in my future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those things bought a box but a friend of mine neighbor was being deployed while his wife was 3 weeks from delivery and had fallen on a little hard time so I gave them up for a better cause to help ease his problems because they were his favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Interesting smoke tonight. I was told they were AMAZING.. Well.. it wasn't bad. It was definitely just a one dimension on flavor. Mostly a deep tobacco and strong coffee flavor for me. Not really worth the $15 price IMO.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

I must say.. I really enjoyed this stick.. It was freezing here (literally) so I only made it half way but regretting not finishing it.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Now smoking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just me an this RB Habano, some IBCC Skull and this damn snow in Southtown....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Just me an this RB Habano, some IBCC Skull and this damn snow in Southtown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hell man we've got 4 inches here I just had on short sleeves

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell man we've got 4 inches here I just had on short sleeves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Animal! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> I love those things bought a box but a friend of mine neighbor was being deployed while his wife was 3 weeks from delivery and had fallen on a little hard time so I gave them up for a better cause to help ease his problems because they were his favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm surprised how much I like them. Thought it might be a gimmick smoke but hell no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Very nice stick. Aurora 100 Anos. Maduro.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Are you following my lead? I wouldn't....lol...but these things are gooood!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

C&A Aerial


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Shadowdogg said:


> Looking forward to that. Was told the All Out Kings cigar is a bit stronger than this one...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Good to know. I usually don't want to get into the strongest cigars, because I don't enjoy the feeling of nic sweats and jitteriness. But I'll try both since I have them.


----------



## pwaggs

Chuck









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Seeing the deal from CP today reminded me i bought some last time they were on sale, hard to beat for $2


----------



## mrolland5500

Padron 1964 while looking at the snow from the sun room
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Great cigar. Had to pick something reliable for a birthday smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

mrolland5500 said:


> Padron 1964 while looking at the snow from the sun room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oooooowwwww sunroom looks nice.

14 degrees with 15mph wind here, decided to climb the hill behind the house. No t-shirt here - two piles, winter jacket with hood and hat, pile pants under snow pants, shooting gloves with smartwool liners. Pretty toasty honestly.


----------



## mrolland5500

huffer33 said:


> Oooooowwwww sunroom looks nice.
> 
> 14 degrees with 15mph wind here, decided to climb the hill behind the house. No t-shirt here - two piles, winter jacket with hood and hat, pile pants under snow pants, shooting gloves with smartwool liners. Pretty toasty honestly.


Thanks bro yeah I would say you're pretty darn bundled up it's 20 degrees here 17mph winds

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178082&stc=1&d=1516223036

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178090&stc=1&d=1516223036

It made it to 18 deg here. Man this is one good stick!


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## MattT

In Texas getting my Liga on.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

MattT said:


> In Texas getting my Liga on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah!


----------



## quesquared

EZ snow day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Round 2...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest with a cup of Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> EZ snow day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Quesada Oktoberfest with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 178098


I've got to get my hands on some more of those!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Had such high hopes for this one. Definatly not going to be one of my faves but not horrible.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#mydog #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Undercrown Shade, Gran Toro. Excellent construction and good tasty smoke. I usually don't like connecticut wrappers but this one was quite good.


----------



## Rondo

Tasty salt and pepper bomb. 
Thanks @bobbya08









@quesquared I passed on those burnt ends because I'm not a fan of the fire cured profile. How prominent is it?


----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Bull and Bear while playing UNO with the wife and daughter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Trying to wind down with an EZ on a stressful Hump day


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @GOT14U. 
Thank you brother.


----------



## quesquared

Rondo said:


> Tasty salt and pepper bomb.
> Thanks @bobbya08
> 
> View attachment 178138
> 
> 
> @quesquared I passed on those burnt ends because I'm not a fan of the fire cured profile. How prominent is it?


I don't detect any at all....and I'm a fan of the drew estates KFC.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Courtesy of @GOT14U.
> Thank you brother.


Glad to help out brutha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Crux Bull and Bear while playing UNO with the wife and daughter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Game of champions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Game of champions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill,


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Great cigar. Had to pick something reliable for a birthday smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice Max - have a great birthday


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> Great choice Max - have a great birthday


Thanks, Tony! Took a half day off, and enjoyed the cigar and a few beers this afternoon. The real party is this weekend. My fiancé had a friend coming to town and we are going to a taco and tequila festival. Too bad I can't have a cigar there, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Tonight I'm having a Bobalu Doble Capa barber pole. Tons of smoke off this stick!


----------



## loadz

Excellent flavor and aroma. Great cigar with coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Does anyone have a clue how to get permission to post in the (Habanos Only) thread in the puff forums?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Now smoking Ashton Heritage purp sol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Does anyone have a clue how to get permission to post in the (Habanos Only) thread in the puff forums?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're almost there. Read this and the other "Sticky" info before going at it hot-n-heavy lest you find yourself in the hot seat. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-90-day-requirement-post-habanos-forum.html


----------



## scottysauce123

Decent









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> You're almost there. Read this and the other "Sticky" info before going at it hot-n-heavy lest you find yourself in the hot seat.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-90-day-requirement-post-habanos-forum.html


Haha i see thanks for the link 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Dos77 leaving home on my way to a emergency dig up
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Dos77 leaving home on my way to a emergency dig up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Be careful out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Be careful out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do thanks my brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Fusion said:


> Seeing the deal from CP today reminded me i bought some last time they were on sale, hard to beat for $2


I'd say dang near impossible.


----------



## Flawlessly

Celebrate my son's birthday 

















Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Had some time today! Hangin at Fine Ash lounge with this thing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

98% RH and raining today but this Padilla batch 7 is holding up well


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Had some time today! Hangin at Fine Ash lounge with this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH one of my all time favorites from Black Works Natural Born Killer!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH one of my all time favorites from Black Works Natural Born Killer!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


First for me, but now that my local B & M have them I'm sure I'll have a box once I get more room in my humee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> First for me, but now that my local B & M have them I'm sure I'll have a box once I get more room in my humee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

MOFO cigar federation









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

And rounding out my Liga streak...Ratzilla.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Only 1 left of these now. Time to win the lottery so I can order more :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Lawless while doing paperwork!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Smoking a custom roll from @Fusion

Enjoying it so far. Thanks again for the gracious gift.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

TCstr8 said:


> Smoking a custom roll from @*Fusion*
> 
> Enjoying it so far. Thanks again for the gracious gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


One of the first before i started using a mold, hope you enjoy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MFLB and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Only 1 left of these now. Time to win the lottery so I can order more :vs_laugh:


Ain't that the truth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

AJF Empress Of Cuba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

If I remember @mrolland5500 sent me one of these last year. Good enough to pick it up again.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> If I remember @mrolland5500 sent me one of these last year. Good enough to pick it up again.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Those Dapper Cigars are good! Surprised more aren't on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> If I remember @mrolland5500 sent me one of these last year. Good enough to pick it up again.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yes sir pretty darn good gar....enjoy brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano,


----------



## WABOOM

Perdomo Lot 826 Slow Aged, robusto. 
Last time I smoked one of these it was bad. This one one is really good. Go figure. Construction and taste are both good.


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> Perdomo Lot 826 Slow Aged, robusto.
> Last time I smoked one of these it was bad. This one one is really good. Go figure. Construction and taste are both good.


Love those, but they do need time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild and Sumatra,


----------



## pwaggs

I do not smoke Davidoff often, so this one was a pleasure. Great little smoke. It lasted an hour for me, but I feel that for most it would be shorter.

2000
702 Series









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

This morning I am enjoying this Undercrown Shade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw some of those Tabernacle (JR I think). Wish I'd ordered some now.:doh:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> I just saw some of those Tabernacle (JR I think). Wish I'd ordered some now.:doh:


They're Guuuuuuuuud!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oliva Latitude Zero :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

Anyone had the original and the Lost Art? Major differences? This was a let down. Leather, faint woodsyness, not much else.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LaPalina No.7 unreleased









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> LaPalina No.7 unreleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice...how does it compare to #2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Nice...how does it compare to #2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's mild smooth great after breakfast or coffee smoke

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I can smoke more of these since I have a box on order.....one of my new favs! 
And keeping an eye on what Mario is smokin! Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Had a AF Hemingway Short Story and now I understand why I see so many people smoking them. Lovely little cigar.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Excellent stick for the price.


----------



## GOT14U

hell yeah, especially after a little rest


UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Excellent stick for the price.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Been a crappy day so far, I need an attitude adjustment 
64 Anni and a cup of Costa Rican 







Happy Ef ing Friday Y'all


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Been a crappy day so far, I need an attitude adjustment
> 64 Anni and a cup of Costa Rican
> View attachment 178530
> 
> Happy Ef ing Friday Y'all


Tomorrow will be.......well. ..not Friday. Hope it gets better Hoss....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Yes...as @OneStrangeOne so eloquently put it...happy eff'n Friday ya bunch of degenerates. I needed this #attitudeadjustment as well









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Gotta love the Melanio from Oliva. The Double Toro always improves my round....usually....lol


----------



## GOT14U

Never had this one but almost bought a box last week. I think I should have....HL for the win!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Illusione makes some great stix. The Holy Lance is just one bad ass lancero. We want to bring these in asap. Enjoy that to the max!


----------



## GOT14U

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Illusione makes some great stix. The Holy Lance is just one bad ass lancero. We want to bring these in asap. Enjoy that to the max!


You speak da truth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas. The caps on these are a little lacking and this one started to unravel, so I used my Modus cigar tool to pin the end together while I smoked it which worked out great. These always taste great to me.


----------



## Kidvegas

Las Claveras courtesy of @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Las Claveras courtesy of @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sooo good! #HELLYEAH


----------



## LeatherNeck

My first cigar and coffee for the week (one of those weeks): Hemingway Classic and Columbian


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Las Claveras courtesy of @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Tony has some good taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> That Tony has some good taste!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And he's not shy about spreading some good smokes around.....Class Act for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178602&stc=1&d=1516410379

A nice 2 mile walk at 42 degrees. I like the 4.5 x 55 Maduro Hemmingway short story better.


----------



## zephead61

Mi Querida









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Padron 80th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown ,


----------



## WNYTony

Short Story Maddy tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

This CAO Black thingy while getting a dump run together with Sumatra.....im getting pepper and nuts.....the coffee is really good!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Aged and Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

Starting my Smokey Saturday with a favorite Connecticut and a sneak attack on my mailman. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Starting my Smokey Saturday with a favorite Connecticut and a sneak attack on my mailman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I haven't had a natural forever....I use to love those things. Not sure how the sweetness would go over now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

mpomario said:


> Starting my Smokey Saturday with a favorite Connecticut and a sneak attack on my mailman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill take far right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Man I haven't had a natural forever....I use to love those things. Not sure how the sweetness would go over now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are my change of pace smoke when my palette is off. After the sweetness calms down after the first third I still enjoy them. Ever had the Pimp Stick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> They are my change of pace smoke when my palette is off. After the sweetness calms down after the first third I still enjoy them. Ever had the Pimp Stick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of it! But I do know pimpin ain't easy! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Never heard of it! But I do know pimpin ain't easy! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it ain't..but they are less sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

What a gar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@Shadowdogg thanks! RP Sungrown, tasty stick, earth, leather, a hint of fruitiness now and then. Flawless super slow burn. Started to get a bit bitter just above the band, after 2.5 hour of puffing, I put it down. I was also freezing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Smoking Jacket. It's a nice mild cigar. Going well with the saffron IPA that I'm drinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

This one seems a little too peppery on my palate... Think I'll give then a little more rest before I try another one









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wish I didn't sleep on these when they came out and got another box :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178730&stc=1&d=1516475854

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178738&stc=1&d=1516475854

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178746&stc=1&d=1516475854

This is an Awesome stick! Courtesy of @mrolland5500, I would compare to this 1936 Bentley&#128512;


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178730&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178738&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178746&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> This is an Awesome stick! Courtesy of @mrolland5500, I would compare to this 1936 Bentley


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mason Dixon Northern and a cup of Kona,


----------



## zephead61

Ratzilla









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

AF Queen B and some cheap Black Eagle bourbon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

El Futuro & the Mad Bitch.

Question, the band says 2015 and I'm aware this was the original release date but I don't know if it's still in production. Is this cigar from 2015?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178730&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178738&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178746&stc=1&d=1516475854
> 
> This is an Awesome stick! Courtesy of @mrolland5500, I would compare to this 1936 Bentley


Yes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Well this was on my list of this to do today. ...West IPA Double India Pale Ale and a Diesel UHC....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

MOW Armada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

This was yesterday. First time having a Liga #9 a little to light for me but it did taste good.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This thing reminds me of a RC knuckle dragger.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> This thing reminds me of a RC knuckle dragger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That good? Cause they are affordable....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

And now for something completely different. Palette is a little off it seems. Change of pace required. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Well this was on my list of this to do today. ...West IPA Double India Pale Ale and a Diesel UHC....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Don't know about Diesel, never had one, but the beer is solid.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Don't know about Diesel, never had one, but the beer is solid.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Never had a Diesel? That needs to be remedied...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Never had a Diesel? That needs to be remedied......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


lol, sorry bro, I'm behind, I enjoy AJF and what I have tried, but never a Diesel. Just like a 1000 other sticks. I'll catch up, I promise!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> lol, sorry bro, I'm behind, I enjoy AJF and what I have tried, but never a Diesel. Just like a 1000 other sticks. I'll catch up, I promise!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Why don't you just PM me your addy...AJF is good stuff brother, well get you a Diesel under your belt!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoying RP Royale in Toro.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Diesel heart of darkness with some bourbon whiskey


----------



## porsuk

*CAO Italia Ciao*


----------



## csk415

Hanging with AJ tonight.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Roseman128

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are my father cigars?? Ive been hearing good things


----------



## gtechva




----------



## GOT14U

UFC and this fine stick tonight. Figured I'd smoke a Saka since I found a Unicorn today and got it! Like a fat kid finding cake!!!! Woop woop. Damn things are smoking FAC'n good. Outside with a fire, can't beat AZ winters!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio,


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> UFC and this fine stick tonight. Figured I'd smoke a Saka since I found a Unicorn today and got it! Like a fat kid finding cake!!!! Woop woop. Damn things are smoking FAC'n good. Outside with a fire, can't beat AZ winters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to try one of these soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nocturne BLTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> I need to try one of these soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just might soon :wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I need to try one of these soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I may be able to fix that! Glad I got your addy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> UFC and this fine stick tonight. Figured I'd smoke a Saka since I found a Unicorn today and got it! Like a fat kid finding cake!!!! Woop woop. Damn things are smoking FAC'n good. Outside with a fire, can't beat AZ winters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good looking stick.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Ortega Serie D Black - not really impressing me so far.


----------



## cammons

Roma Craft Aquitaine for me and a Liga Privada T52 for the wife










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Smoking my last tonight! I know it's a rocket but it will do for the end of the night! Thanks to @WYNTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Having this AF Don Carlos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Now smoking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

J Fuego Origen...courtesy of a fine brother @LeatherNeck. With Iron Bean Cast Iron....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Randy956

Illusion #2 today.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Inferno 3rd Degree Churchill with Peruvian Incahuasi.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hickorynut said:


> That good? Cause they are affordable....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yea, give them a try.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> MOW Armada
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like it? I had a Corona ROTT and it was very spicy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Such a solid stick for $1.80 a whack.


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Look here. Y'all need to quit posting them saka sticks.


----------



## Maxh92

First time smoking this one. Great cigar. Unfortunately it started raining right after I took this picture. If anyone has a good hookup on them, let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How did you like it? I had a Corona ROTT and it was very spicy.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it very much. Being down around 9 months @65 has definitely improved this cigar. Smoked a few awhile back ROTT and had the same overwhelmingly spice you mentioned and sometimes a horrible draw due to an extremely tight pack. This particular Armada was smooth, flavorful and had a great draw. Still some spice but nothing overpowering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Maxh92 said:


> First time smoking this one. Great cigar. Unfortunately it started raining right after I took this picture. If anyone has a good hookup on them, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never had one, I haven't read or heard anything bad though. This will have to be something I try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Bought a box 18 months ago and they just keep getting better.

DirtyRat
Drew Estate









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> I need to try one of these soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful what comes out your pie hole Mr. Unabomber!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ethan21 said:


> I have never had one, I haven't read or heard anything bad though. This will have to be something I try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grab a root beer.. They'll take your lunch money.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

UBC03 said:


> Grab a root beer.. They'll take your lunch money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I will, I'm looking at ordering some right now if I can find the right price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Followed by a touch of cinnamon coffee. I usually take it black, but this was a fantastic combination.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padilla batch 7


----------



## ebnash

Warped Corto

1st cigar to be lit by my new IM Corona


----------



## quesquared

Sunday starter kit









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Error


----------



## UBC03

Love these little guys.. @GOT14U

The smoke output is amazing









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Maxh92 said:


> First time smoking this one. Great cigar. Unfortunately it started raining right after I took this picture. If anyone has a good hookup on them, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No hookup that I know of, but JR and Corona have them in stock right now.

I bought my boxes when SBC had them.


----------



## mpomario

Oliva Connecticut Reserve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

LA Riqueza









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


These things are smokin good these days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

So far. Go Football!!!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Oliva mb3


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father with some Costa Rican,







Come on Jacksonville !


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=179314&stc=1&d=1516571994

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=179322&stc=1&d=1516571994

This is only my second Diesel but definitely a good stick. This baby lasted an hour and a half during a 3 mile walk with my wife. A BOTL here said they take a walk in the winter while enjoying a stick. I thought he was nuts, really surprised how enjoyable it can be, as long as it's above 35 degrees for me. Thanks to whoever enlightened me!


----------



## WABOOM

V, double robusto punched with a .30-06 case


----------



## George007

Pardon 1964 Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

WABOOM said:


> V, double robusto punched with a .30-06 case


I like a punch use on all cigars except Torpedoes


----------



## mpomario

Big beer  and big cigar for a big game!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Good game, good stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Another good smoke IMO from Drew Estate.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Nuttin special but enjoyable with a stout


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Man o' war puro authentico. Great smoke output and burned perfect, but too strong for me.










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

therick04pp said:


> Man o' war puro authentico. Great smoke output and burned perfect, but too strong for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Fantastic smoke!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Oh boy this is a good stick. Can't wait to see what there like with a little rest. If they make it that is. These are a definite pick up @CloakedInSmoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WABOOM

Olecharlie said:


> I like a punch use on all cigars except Torpedoes


I rarely punch, but maybe I'll start doing it more.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Oh boy this is a good stick. Can't wait to see what there like with a little rest. If they make it that is. These are a definite pick up @CloakedInSmoke.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Those reminded me a lot of Liga's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Those reminded me a lot of Liga's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only had one liga so really I can't compare. But for a stick rott, it was pretty good.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Today's victims


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday Vitamin pack.....JDN Gran Consul and Kona fresh ground.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jaime Garcia and Sumatra,


----------



## bellts

Last night(?)... well,_ just one of those nights. _Gurkha Legend, Kirkland's finest IPA (both were OK).


----------



## disco_potato

No heater or jacket needed for the first time in months.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG Blue
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Las Calaveras









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> I like a punch use on all cigars except Torpedoes


:beerchug:


----------



## Fusion

From @Ender1553 in a pass this Yakuza, my first Gurkha


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> No heater or jacket needed for the first time in months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Such a good stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Vanilla cream dream. A new favorite.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Monday Vitamin pack.....JDN Gran Consul and Kona fresh ground.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I had one of these my buddy gave me said it had plenty of the big Vitamin A. It was just ok for me and the kick the same. What is your thoughts Hick on this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> I had one of these my buddy gave me said it had plenty of the big Vitamin A. It was just ok for me and the kick the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a ton of Vitamin N in these. I love em with morning coffee though....mmmm guud!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Foundation Wiseman Maduro. Wow, this is a top tier smoke for sure! Perfect construction and great flavor.


----------



## disco_potato

Olecharlie said:


> I had one of these my buddy gave me said it had plenty of the big Vitamin A. It was just ok for me and the kick the same. What is your thoughts Hick on this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try different sizes as they're all quite different. Almost feels like all have different blends in them.


----------



## zephead61

LA Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Hickorynut said:


> Not a ton of Vitamin N in these. I love em with morning coffee though....mmmm guud!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I know the Joya Antano Dark Corojo is a nice step up in both the flavor profile and it's Vitamin N content. Prolly should eat a hearty breakfast before pairing it with the morning coffee. :grin2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zephead61 said:


> LA Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Any thoughts on the Reserva?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

zephead61 said:


> LA Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Big fan of the Mi Amor line here at the shop, both the Reserva and the regular line. Love the Mi Amor Belicoso which was like the #13 Cigar from Cigar Aficionado back in 2016. (I think):ss


----------



## Shadowdogg

Yet another one that I had high hopes for, just making it to the halfway point, all I'm getting is a regular tobacco flavor with a little bit of a pepper... very disappointed... don't get me wrong it's not a bad stick just to me it is very plain..
















Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Regius Corojo and Kona this afternoon,


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> Foundation Wiseman Maduro. Wow, this is a top tier smoke for sure! Perfect construction and great flavor.


As Mario would say #HellYeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Shadowdogg said:


> Yet another one that I had high hopes for, just making it to the halfway point, all I'm getting is a regular tobacco flavor with a little bit of a pepper... very disappointed... don't get me wrong it's not a bad stick just to me it is very plain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


that's very odd.....as I get no pepper from that line in any size vitola....was it rested?


----------



## zephead61

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Any thoughts on the Reserva?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A good smoke. Hints of earth, cocoa. Well made as expected from My Father factory. I probably should have given it more rest as I only have had it for about four months. Nice burn with a medium draw.

I say go for it, but let it rest a year.


----------



## Tulse

H. Upmann The Banker Annuity. Not in my wheelhouse, not in my boat, not on my ocean. Reminded me of the AB Coyol.

And I can't post a TRADE YET! Anyone want 13 of these for a mere 2 or 3 of your favorites, I'd be much obliged. PM if interest. 

*Edit: Trades Complete. Thanks. *


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 1/2 hours of cigar smoking nirvana here :grin2:


----------



## Shadowdogg

Hickorynut said:


> that's very odd.....as I get no pepper from that line in any size vitola....was it rested?


Yes it was very well rested at 65% rh

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Oliva reserve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Kristoff Maduro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## therick04pp

RP limited series A. Good stick.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill


----------



## WNYTony

'15 Las Calaveras


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB The Project and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

El Gallan Dona Nieves and Sumatra.....I had a DPG Blue in my hand Nathan...hahaha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

My father le bijou. Awesome as usual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Courtesy of @GOT14U Man I need to learn some self control :vs_laugh: Just got this yesterday and couldn't wait to fire it up. The first half and inch and I was like meh. Then out of nowhere the cigar just exploded with flavor. Looks like a box purchase of these is in the works soon. Thanks again Jerod for this amazing cigar :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying this one at work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Courtesy of @GOT14U Man I need to learn some self control :vs_laugh: Just got this yesterday and couldn't wait to fire it up. The first half and inch and I was like meh. Then out of nowhere the cigar just exploded with flavor. Looks like a box purchase of these is in the works soon. Thanks again Jerod for this amazing cigar :grin2:


Glad you liked it....one of my favs as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This on a sunny day in Vacacaville


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> This on a sunny day in Vacacaville


How is it? I've seen them deeply discounted but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## zephead61

CAO Amazon Basin and an Irish Cream. Does that sound odd??









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> How is it? I've seen them deeply discounted but never pulled the trigger.


First 1 i had i didnt much care for, this iv had a few months and i enjoyed it, im thinking they need a bit of time, i would buy them again.


----------



## LeatherNeck

zephead61 said:


> CAO Amazon Basin and an Irish Cream. Does that sound odd??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hell no! That sounds and looks delicious! I've been without a drink for a week now (cuz of meds) and I love to just have a lil' sip.:grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Able to get out on this sunny but windy day for a smoke.


----------



## blackrabbit

Tat Verocu on a hike over a mountain.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Able to get out on this sunny but windy day for a smoke.


Git it....it is pretty dang windy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

blackrabbit said:


> Tat Verocu on a hike over a mountain.


What a beautiful view! If ya don't mind, I'll enjoy your stroll with you through your photos. Lol, hike and mountain are not on my to-do list right now; although I used to hike to waterfalls when I was a photog. So peaceful and relaxing. Enjoy yourself brother!


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Too nice of a day to "Hit it & quit it" so...round 2 gets a spark.:drum:


----------



## TotesMcGoats

Mmm


----------



## Tulse

Cheap but good morning smoke..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

Love and Happiness! On point!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Xikar HC Habano2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

A lil changeup today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Gonna try this little guy from @JtAv8tor while I envy him for finishing this course lmao









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Phone is being dumb..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

RB Genesis Habano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Been super busy lately - quick hit Heisenberg & to say Hi All


----------



## Tulse

Nice. Interesting. Aptly named. Like smoking a campfire made from fruit wood.


----------



## ebnash

Another day down and back at the Hotel for a bit. Padron 26 and Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Loving this lancero :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Been super busy lately - quick hit Heisenberg & to say Hi All


Glad you checked in. The posse was about to go looking!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Long drive today, had a few sticks.

La Paulina Black Label ROTT, not bad. Better with age I'm assuming









The Alma, by Nicholas J, leather and cream. Coffee and chocolate towards the end. 









Man-O-War. Tasty, thanks @Shadowdogg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch Punch 7.25 earlier. It was 60° so I smoked it while starting to organize the reloading room for spring 3-gun season.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> Been super busy lately - quick hit Heisenberg & to say Hi All


Ha, I literally just pulled one from a cooler for in the morning!


----------



## msmith1986

Time to relax with a little Tat 4x40 for this wonderful Tuesday evening. By far my favorite size cigar for flavor and duration. Ideal would be a 444. If I start rolling anytime soon, this size will get the most bang for my buck.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras Covenant,


----------



## WNYTony

Delicious !


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> After lunch Punch 7.25 earlier. It was 60° so I smoked it while starting to organize the reloading room for spring 3-gun season.


Exact same tuppers I use for my loose cigars! I like'm for their small footprint and that it doesn't take much effort to dig a stick out from the bottom. Not to mention I get mine for $6-7.:wink2:


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Exact same tuppers I use for my loose cigars! I like'm for their small footprint and that it doesn't take much effort to dig a stick out from the bottom. Not to mention I get mine for $6-7.:wink2:


Same here, and they stack really, really, really well !


----------



## Matfam1

At the hotel, long drive, long day. Relaxing with some Crown and a Psyko 7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Exact same tuppers I use for my loose cigars! I like'm for their small footprint and that it doesn't take much effort to dig a stick out from the bottom. Not to mention I get mine for $6-7.:wink2:


I use them for a lot of stuff. I think I have a dozen or more, 2-3 layers high in them. Inside width is about 7.5" so they work great for churchills too. Certain brands and ages go into certain ones. I can keep track of smaller groups better that way.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Heisenberg and Sumatra today,


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I use them for a lot of stuff. I think I have a dozen or more, 2-3 layers high in them. Inside width is about 7.5" so they work great for churchills too. Certain brands and ages go into certain ones. I can keep track of smaller groups better that way.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Do they work well inside a coolerdor also? I need a better way to organize my singles.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First De Nobili...oddly satisfying....nice for a quickie.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Better than I expected.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

This was last nights endeavor. My pal smoked a La Galera Box Pressed. I smoked the Genesis that @poppajon75 sent me. It was a fantastic smoke and I'm always glad when I get to smoke with others.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With thanks to @TCstr8


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Do they work well inside a coolerdor also? I need a better way to organize my singles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


They do. I have 2 stacks of 5 in a large cooler. I get them for around $5 at Dollar General. I just stick a 65 boveda in the bottom of each one and lay 3-4 pieces of cigar box cedar inserts on top, then 20-30 cigars.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Diesel today


----------



## GOT14U

At the lounge!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> At the lounge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dig the lancero! Or, is that a Lonsdale? Hard to tell from the angle.


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Dig the lancero! Or, is that a Lonsdale? Hard to tell from the angle.


Lancero....just a bit to wet for me. I think I'll stay away from lances at the B&Ms seems like they are real affected by higher humidity then 65 IMO....since it's Weasel Wednesday the next one has got to be a Roma









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LGC Churchill after lunch


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Current situation









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Current situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

When they are good, they are! Old and oily!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Current situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Not a bad place to be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

quesquared said:


> Current situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've definitely been in worse situations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> Not a bad place to be
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all, sir!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

lex61 said:


> I've definitely been in worse situations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You and me both, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I hope to be that bad off later tonight


----------



## mpomario

Trying these out in a new size. The Corona size was real good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

So good with some skirt steak AZ style! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

JSK Božiḱna Večera

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cuatro Cinco


----------



## WABOOM

JtAv8tor said:


> JSK Božiḱna Večera
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


JSK ...New blend? I didn't know there was one!


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


What's not to like! Dependable and delicious; well you have chosen!:wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> JSK ...New blend? I didn't know there was one!


200 packs of five for Christmas I got a 5 pack through a trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> JSK Božiḱna Večera
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


However the hell you say the name, it looks like a sweet candy bar to me! Details please sir! We do kiss and tell around here ya know.:grin2:


----------



## Ethan21

Tonight's smoke with some beer the boss gave me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Is it just me or are asylum gars just a great cheap buy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn, these are some good tats I do like! Not sure what this one is but I do like! @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Think I should have dry boxed it a few more days. She was not ready but will try them again for sure.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

H Upman by AJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> However the hell you say the name, it looks like a sweet candy bar to me! Details please sir! We do kiss and tell around here ya know.:grin2:


I will write up a review on the next one I smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Quadrata & Glenlivet 18. What a great cigar...nougat, almonds and cream.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

An old friend


----------



## Ethan21

#2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Damn, these are some good tats I do like! Not sure what this one is but I do like!  @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's about time you came around !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> It's about time you came around !


Well yeah, lol...but I wanna know what's the name...so many tats out there I can't keep track of them. And you sent me this thing so I figure you are the one to ask 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

AF short story, my first; won't be my last









DE Java, I love chocolate, no pic though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Habano and Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Now smoking God of Fire Carlito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

loadz said:


> Now smoking God of Fire Carlito
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite possibly my Favorite NC! Very nice bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

The Wise Man- needs more rest









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Now this is a tasty smoke!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Good morning smoke, that Melanio.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

My first go around with the Amazon Basin thanks to @mpomario from the holiday exchange. To me, this one takes the top honors amongst the CAO brand. Thankful you hit me with the trilogy


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> My first go around with the Amazon Basin thanks to @mpomario from the holiday exchange. To me, this one takes the top honors amongst the CAO brand. Thankful you hit me with the trilogy


I am glad you liked it. Let me know how you think it compares to the other three of the trilogy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> I am glad you liked it. Let me know how you think it compares to the other three of the trilogy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I most certainly will and, thanks again. It really was a good one!


----------



## Fusion

2015 Classic Cover


----------



## Hickorynut

Shhhh....I snuck out..don't tell...Oliva with Guatemalan









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

BWS Boondock Saint









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Headed for the Basin today. 
I would love to do three stick shootout with all three Amazons one day. I'll first have to gather all the sisters, of course, but I'm interested in the outcome. I've yet to have the Anaconda, but so far the original (like so many series) to me is the front runner. What do you guys think? Is there a clear leader on your list? Has anyone here done a shootout on these yet?


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> Headed for the Basin today.
> I would love to do three stick shootout with all three Amazons one day. I'll first have to gather all the sisters, of course, but I'm interested in the outcome. I've yet to have the Anaconda, but so far the original (like so many series) to me is the front runner. What do you guys think? Is there a clear leader on your list? Has anyone here done a shootout on these yet?


I just had the first of the three today, the Basin. It'll be hard to beat IMO. If the other two are close to the Basin I'll be impressed. I do have the other two waiting.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

LeatherNeck said:


> Headed for the Basin today.
> I would love to do three stick shootout with all three Amazons one day. I'll first have to gather all the sisters, of course, but I'm interested in the outcome. I've yet to have the Anaconda, but so far the original (like so many series) to me is the front runner. What do you guys think? Is there a clear leader on your list? Has anyone here done a shootout on these yet?


I have smoked a number of Amazon Basins that were made in 2016 and think they are top of the line. I have smoked one Fuma De Corda and thought it was good, but not near the level of the Basin. I have not gotten to trying the Anaconda yet.


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Headed for the Basin today.
> I would love to do three stick shootout with all three Amazons one day. I'll first have to gather all the sisters, of course, but I'm interested in the outcome. I've yet to have the Anaconda, but so far the original (like so many series) to me is the front runner. What do you guys think? Is there a clear leader on your list? Has anyone here done a shootout on these yet?


Iv had the Amazon Basin and the Fuma Em Corda, didnt care much for the Amazon Basin but liked the Fuma a lot(enough to buy a box) not sure why i didnt like the first 1, could have had an off day i guess, still have 2 left to try again at a later date. Will try the Anaconda at my first chance


----------



## Matfam1

The Basin is delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Interesting!


----------



## GOT14U

zephead61 said:


> BWS Boondock Saint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This deserves a Hell Yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

GOT14U said:


> This deserves a Hell Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir it does! Thank ya:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

@GOT14U have you had a COA Amazon before? :smile2:


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Damn, these are some good tats I do like! Not sure what this one is but I do like! @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Decided to stop by my B&M and have a stick before I went home and saw the carnage from @Matfam1's noob pif









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> @GOT14U have you had a COA Amazon before? :smile2:


Yes I have bud. I really wasn't a fan of it. Not sure why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


So it is what it says on the band. Thx...you just never know now a days. 2017 tats say 2014 and so on....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Maxh92

Ezra Zion Bees Knees. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> So it is what it says on the band. Thx...you just never know now a days. 2017 tats say 2014 and so on....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is also a non broadleaf version. Think the cojonu band is gold

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> There is also a non broadleaf version. Think the cojonu band is gold
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


There is the Broadleaf, Sumatra, and Habano blends. IMO the broadleaf is the best of the bunch.


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> Ezra Zion Bees Knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thems is good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Renacer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has a crack on the foot, I think you should send it to me to dispose of it properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> It has a crack on the foot, I think you should send it to me to dispose of it properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry brother getting down to the nub as we speak!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Renacer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dilly Dilly...double like!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Yes I have bud. I really wasn't a fan of it. Not sure why
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, thats not good, oh well


----------



## JtAv8tor

ROTT Ezra chocolate chip cookie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macko2000

Decided to have a 556 field robusto from warfighter tobacco while out with the dog. Not a bad cigar, I am still a complete noob, and this is like my 4th or 5th cigar, but i'm not jumping up at the bits to go and grab another.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180146&stc=1&d=1516927249

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180154&stc=1&d=1516927249

A lunch time walk and a Papas Fritas, 55 degrees and sunny hard to beat. Courtesy of @ebnash, thanks for introducing me to this fine stick.


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Dang, thats not good, oh well


Oh I got ya. It's all good brutha....I can pass it to another BOTL. They are highly liked. Not sure about my palate sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> ROTT Ezra chocolate chip cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No self control! Lol...how was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

The wife is out of town for work, so I'm having an impromptu Burns Night in honor of a great brother. Lagavulin, The Office (OG), and an EZ Bourbon thanks to @bobbya08.

Sláinte fellas.


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> No self control! Lol...how was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad a snagged it and wish I had bought more than a 5er. Smooth and most excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Oh I got ya. It's all good brutha....I can pass it to another BOTL. They are highly liked. Not sure about my palate sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i didnt like it also, still have 2 gona let em sit a while


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> The wife is out of town for work, so I'm having an impromptu Burns Night in honor of a great brother. Lagavulin, The Office (OG), and an EZ Bourbon thanks to @bobbya08.
> 
> Sláinte fellas.


#HellYeah. That's probably my favorite EZ stick so far. I've already smoked all mine lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> #HellYeah. That's probably my favorite EZ stick so far. I've already smoked all mine lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..... noted.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> #HellYeah. That's probably my favorite EZ stick so far. I've already smoked all mine lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really....that good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Really....that good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so but others may not. I just really liked them. Very smooth cigar and great flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> I think so but others may not. I just really liked them. Very smooth cigar and great flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#sendit


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> #sendit


No sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> No sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Free country.


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Free country.


Lol but I'm not even home right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Walking up above the house after work.


----------



## bobbya08

huffer33 said:


> Walking up above the house after work.


Nice sebenza buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180146&stc=1&d=1516927249
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180154&stc=1&d=1516927249
> 
> A lunch time walk and a Papas Fritas, 55 degrees and sunny hard to beat. Courtesy of @ebnash, thanks for introducing me to this fine stick.


Charlie, glad you have enjoyed them. I continue to keep my eyes open for you on the 50 count box I scored sometime back. At the moment, this source only has the 28 count boxes for $135.


----------



## WNYTony

Trying this Warped Villa Sombra tonight because somehow I forgot yesterday was Wednesday


----------



## Ender1553

Another nice stick from @Fusion! It was delicious and paired very well with a Mac 12!

It was a great introduction to a mainstream brand i had yet to try and very appreciated!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Well yeah, lol...but I wanna know what's the name...so many tats out there I can't keep track of them. And you sent me this thing so I figure you are the one to ask
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tatuaje Reserva	Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf
Good to see you giving the Tats some love bro !

Edit: should have read all the posts - I see a few other brothers already schooled you on this one. Yes, there's 3 different Cojonu 2012 and I sent you Broadleaf and Habano (gold lower band). Oh and those ones with the wrong bands / year, whatever - send those on as I'm sure you won't like them.....


----------



## loadz

My last UF13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Semper Noctem said:


> The wife is out of town for work, so I'm having an impromptu Burns Night in honor of a great brother. Lagavulin, The Office (OG), and an EZ Bourbon thanks to @bobbya08.
> 
> Sláinte fellas.


Yes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morning gents Black Army Men









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Skinny Frank









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Filthy Hooligan and Sumatra,


----------



## disco_potato

Really liking the flat box press. Toasted bread and nuts at the end.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Good morning America!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> AB Filthy Hooligan and Sumatra,
> View attachment 180210


OOOOOOOO I forgot about that Cande! I don't smoke candela often and have yet to try that one. I do like most of what AB has to offer; so what was your take on it Nathan? St. Patty's day is not too far away and I may have to pick myself up a "Green Gar" sampler in honor. Should I add this one to the list?


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> Really liking the flat box press. Toasted bread and nuts at the end.


Same here!










Nice smoke. Very Very similar (for me) to PDR 1878 cubano especial but the PDR has hints of olive oil and more toasted nuts.


----------



## Matfam1

@PTAaron I couldn't wait...









So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin commute.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Matfam1 said:


> @PTAaron I couldn't wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, glad you liked it! @JtAv8tor sent me one in the noobie sampler trade and I'm hooked


----------



## disco_potato

So smoooove.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying a stick while pulling my hair out with computer problems! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I think so but others may not. I just really liked them. Very smooth cigar and great flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a 5er but have been lazy and haven't tried one yet.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Padron


----------



## Fusion

A custom from Ruiz cigars Reno


----------



## WABOOM

Perfexcion #2


----------



## quesquared

Gettn the weekend started correctly









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 and Kona,


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> I just had the first of the three today, the Basin. It'll be hard to beat IMO. If the other two are close to the Basin I'll be impressed. I do have the other two waiting.


I had a Basin last night as well. I still like the Anaconda best of the three. But they are all good in their own way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> OOOOOOOO I forgot about that Cande! I don't smoke candela often and have yet to try that one. I do like most of what AB has to offer; so what was your take on it Nathan? St. Patty's day is not too far away and I may have to pick myself up a "Green Gar" sampler in honor. Should I add this one to the list?


This batch is 2015. With a bit of rest the grassy notes become more of a wheat chaff, the rest of the profile is still the Black Market. I actually like several of the flavor profiles that AB offers, I just have incredibly bad luck with em, this one started unraveling as soon as I got the punch CLOSE to it!


----------



## mpomario

Last call for first call.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

The t very good stick !!!


----------



## Tulse

Nothing short of exquisite. Got fruity model gule, Ketones and blonde nuts (not toasted). Full upper body smoothness from the vitamin N. Just nearly perfect. Buzzing to try the rest of the line. Will likely be my first "expensive" box purchase.

Alien construction. Never deviated from 1/8 inch.


----------



## Westside Threat

Tulse said:


> Nothing short of exquisite. Got fruity model gule, Ketones and blonde nuts (not toasted). Full upper body smoothness from the vitamin N. Just nearly perfect. Buzzing to try the rest of the line. Will likely be my first "expensive" box purchase.
> 
> Alien construction. Never deviated from 1/8 inch.


Matilde is legit


----------



## msmith1986

Ending another crazy week. Time to get ready for a crazy weekend.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180442&stc=1&d=1517014627

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180450&stc=1&d=1517014627

Nomad at Noon, Nice 45 min stick, even held up with the wind!


----------



## Hickorynut

Tulse said:


> Nothing short of exquisite. Got fruity model gule, Ketones and blonde nuts (not toasted). Full upper body smoothness from the vitamin N. Just nearly perfect. Buzzing to try the rest of the line. Will likely be my first "expensive" box purchase.
> 
> Alien construction. Never deviated from 1/8 inch.


Friggin Fantastic Flavorful Stick!


----------



## csk415

Hirochi Robaina

Unfortunately that Matilde in the background didn't fair so well. Started to burn right down the middle. By the time I realized what was going on it was to late. 









~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Hirochi Robaina
> 
> Unfortunately that Matilde in the background didn't fair so well. Started to burn right down the middle. By the time I realized what was going on it was to late.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


That's a bummer. It's an excuse to get another one!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Consul for me and Choklat from Southern Tier
These JDN are tasty, but also different from what I usually smoke. So it's a nice change.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

This one packed a bit of a punch today. Onlike others I've had of this marca, this oscuro colored sun grown left the chutes with guns blazing and never looked back! Yes, I intentionally removed the band from the photo (it's only a band, right) so that preconceptions of brand not be considered. However, I have posted this cigar many times before and many times I have given this cigar to BOTL here. It is a common mass production cigar but often overlooked. :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Damn things are good, glad I got the wrong year! Enjoying while watching some ju jitsu with the boy before his match!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180442&stc=1&d=1517014627
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180450&stc=1&d=1517014627
> 
> Nomad at Noon, Nice 45 min stick, even held up with the wind!


Damn things are good dude! Letting Mine rest a bit more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Damn things are good, glad I got the wrong year! Enjoying while watching some ju jitsu with the boy before his match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are good sticks.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> That's a bummer. It's an excuse to get another one!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Heard to many good things about them to not try another.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

Always good!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these are good! EH lancero ... @bobbya08 maybe a box split? Thanks to Fine Ash for turning me on to this.[MENTION=8771] maybe a box split?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Ligero, too humid for just about anything but a Nub,


----------



## greasemonger

Reached blind into my "smoke soon" box, and got an aged gifted curlyhead. First one I've had, and its not bad for a bargain (was hoping to grab the oliva V but hey...).


----------



## WNYTony

This Magnum R was previously employed by @huffer33 as a bodyguard, protecting a trade package he sent to me. After successfully completing said mission yesterday, a retirement request was approved and today he was removed from active service. His distinguished service was celebrated with the traditional three jet salute.


----------



## GOT14U

The Aftermath 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Almost midnight so why not take the express!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Guayacan Maduro Toro & Nikka Taketsuru. Nikka continues to produce malts that pair great with cigars

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Damn these are good! EH lancero ... @bobbya08 maybe a box split? Thanks to Fine Ash for turning me on to this.[MENTION=8771] maybe a box split?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> This Magnum R was previously employed by @huffer33 as a bodyguard, protecting a trade package he sent to me. After successfully completing said mission yesterday, a retirement request was approved and today he was removed from active service. His distinguished service was celebrated with the traditional three jet salute.


Mmmmmmmm.......good...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello Saturday....DPG Blue with Guatemalan..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with Costa Rican


----------



## loadz

Graycliff 30 yr vintage. Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180562&stc=1&d=1517064278

This Morphine is the "Bomb", thanks to @mrolland5500 for introducing me to these sticks.


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180562&stc=1&d=1517064278
> 
> This Morphine is the "Bomb", thanks to @mrolland5500 for introducing me to these sticks.


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Always a good and consistent smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

A very worthwhile smoke from @Rondo 's personal list.








These would be ideal in the humid summer months.


----------



## disco_potato

csk415 said:


> Unfortunately that Matilde in the background didn't fair so well. Started to burn right down the middle.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Almost looks like a hole was made right down the middle of the stick. Never seen that before.


----------



## zephead61

Caldwell Savages









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

A morning commitment at nearly 7 inches.


----------



## zephead61

Tulse said:


> A morning commitment at nearly 7 inches.


That's what she said...:vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180562&stc=1&d=1517064278
> 
> This Morphine is the "Bomb", thanks to @mrolland5500 for introducing me to these sticks.


Those are next on my list to try from BLTC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This morning with grading. The AB has improved enough to were I'd smoke another. The CG NWC have all been under packed but have been pretty good. Hoping they could be a new morning coffee cigar.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

101 LTD today


----------



## pwaggs

Davidoff Golf









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mama said get outside....I said Camacho and a backhoe.....the Camacho started out brown paper bag and a little white pepper...a little ways in and I'm getting my dollars worth....LOL. with a bit more rest these could approach 2 dollars!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Mama said get outside....I said Camacho and a backhoe.....the Camacho started out brown paper bag and a little white pepper...a little ways in and I'm getting my dollars worth....LOL. with a bit more rest these could approach 2 dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


One of the better new school IMO,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> One of the better new school IMO,


I'm nubbing it now....I am going to have to agree...surprised the crap out of me!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Costa Rican that was roasted about two hours ago,


----------



## Olecharlie

Maxh92 said:


> Always a good and consistent smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my "FAVORITES"


----------



## Maxh92

Afternoon smoke with a Bells Hopslam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

MF Le Bijou 1922 torpedo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180642&stc=1&d=1517087509

I decided to pull my first "Matilde" out of storage. When I drink Whisky It's always single malt Scotch. Well I figured the Matilde with Dominican, Nicaragua and PA Fillers that the PA should meet KY so I opened this bottle of Eagle Rare KY straight Burbon! The Medium Bodied Matilde, starting to move into a Full Bodied smoke at the halfway point; smooth dark silky San Andrés Mexican Wrapper, smooth viens, dark chocolate, white pepper, earth, coco, coffee just yummy to the tummy is one of the best sticks I have ever unwrapped. I know little about cigars or whiskey compared to most here and nothing about paring, BUT when USA, PA, Ky along with Mexico, Dominican, Nicaragua get together it's one HELL of Party boys! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180642&stc=1&d=1517087509
> 
> I decided to pull my first "Matilde" out of storage. When I drink Whisky It's always single malt Scotch. Well I figured the Matilde with Dominican, Nicaragua and PA Fillers that the PA should meet KY so I opened this bottle of Eagle Rare KY straight Burbon! The Medium Bodied Matilde, starting to move into a Full Bodied smoke at the halfway point; smooth dark silky San Andrés Mexican Wrapper, smooth viens, dark chocolate, white pepper, earth, coco, coffee just yummy to the tummy is one of the best sticks I have ever unwrapped.


Me Too! Need the rest of the line now! Might be off to the B&M smoke shop soon. See what they have left.


----------



## LeatherNeck

LGC Seire RF #13 from my brother @Hickorynut while giving the once over with a few new "toys". 
I'm not sure what changes were made for Famous Smoke to garner this marca as an "exclusive", but this ain't the regular Serie R rebranded. Maybe my meds are affecting my head as of late or maybe my tolerance has suddenly started to digress; either way, this verrrrrry slow burning (30 min 1st 3rd, 1hr midstick) cigar with a thick, dark, and oily Natural(?) wrapper is packed tightly with plenty of Ligeros! I'm by no means a lightweight; quite the opposite, really. I love for a cigar to stand up and give me a salute when I put it through it's paces. This one never broke that honor! Thank you Hick for this wonderful beast! The only issue that I found with it was that it struggled at times to stay burning (typical Ligero leaf). Other than that, this was a treat and I'll surly be back for more!:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> JD Howard and Costa Rican that was roasted about two hours ago,
> View attachment 180618


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> JD Howard and Costa Rican that was roasted about two hours ago,
> View attachment 180618


That your new cigar cutter laying on the deck?


----------



## mrolland5500

Trinitas Triple Ligero









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

I was a little apprehensive about trying these after @WABOOM declared these as one of the worst cigars he has ever tried BUT I submit for your review:

Arganese CL3 Torpedo, paired with a rather stiff bloody mary.










I didn't find it half bad.... in fact rather boring. But it went perfect with the bloody mary. Got a little peppery at the end (last third).


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> LGC Seire RF #13 from my brother @Hickorynut while giving the once over with a few new "toys".
> I'm not sure what changes were made for Famous Smoke to garner this marca as an "exclusive", but this ain't the regular Serie R rebranded. Maybe my meds are affecting my head as of late or maybe my tolerance has suddenly started to digress; either way, this verrrrrry slow burning (30 min 1st 3rd, 1hr midstick) cigar with a thick, dark, and oily Natural(?) wrapper is packed tightly with plenty of Ligeros! I'm by no means a lightweight; quite the opposite, really. I love for a cigar to stand up and give me a salute when I put it through it's paces. This one never broke that honor! Thank you Hick for this wonderful beast! The only issue that I found with it was that it struggled at times to stay burning (typical Ligero leaf). Other than that, this was a treat and I'll surly be back for more!:wink2:


Glad you enjoyed it.....I sure enjoy them, but have not any other Serie R to compare. Watch the monster for deals on this one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Very good stick 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180642&stc=1&d=1517087509
> 
> I decided to pull my first "Matilde" out of storage. When I drink Whisky It's always single malt Scotch. Well I figured the Matilde with Dominican, Nicaragua and PA Fillers that the PA should meet KY so I opened this bottle of Eagle Rare KY straight Burbon! The Medium Bodied Matilde, starting to move into a Full Bodied smoke at the halfway point; smooth dark silky San Andrés Mexican Wrapper, smooth viens, dark chocolate, white pepper, earth, coco, coffee just yummy to the tummy is one of the best sticks I have ever unwrapped. I know little about cigars or whiskey compared to most here and nothing about paring, BUT when USA, PA, Ky along with Mexico, Dominican, Nicaragua get together it's one HELL of Party boys! :vs_laugh:


Great stick!......... Yes Sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> That your new cigar cutter laying on the deck?


Those are for the big boys!


----------



## acitalianman13

Leather bomb !!!


----------



## quesquared

ROTT









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Might as well finish the night with EZ









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.....I sure enjoy them, but have not any other Serie R to compare.


Is that so? Well that's just not right!:tsk: Which makes me wonder....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FFP and a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## csk415

Pretty sure I found my crack stick. These are freaking fantastic.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Earlier today from a fishing trip in Bishop, CA
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Vegas Cubanas corona tonight


----------



## mrolland5500

quesquared said:


> ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Vegas Cubanas corona tonight


Admittedly that's another one that I had to engage Google for answers on. Famous has 5ers for just south of $30 (Corona) and a 6 cigar sampler for <$34. I may have to pick up a sampler to try. It is a DPG/My Father creation after all, lol. Thanks for the nudge Tony.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last night's smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HotD and Sumatra,
> View attachment 180706


That one...is never coming back..is it.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Vegas Cubanas courtesy @msmith86 thanks Brother this is a nice smoke!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> That one...is never coming back..is it....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I would think you could still find a box or two,


----------



## mpomario

Nice pre church smoke. The Capa line is one of my favorite budget go to's. Oscuro Reserva Dominicana. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

mpomario said:


> Nice pre church smoke. The Capa line is one of my favorite budget go to's. Oscuro Reserva Dominicana.


Quite literally just cut mine before opening this thread. On the way outside now. Also one of my favorite budget smokes.


----------



## Mister Stogie

Enjoying the outdoors with a tasty EP Carrillo Selección Oscuro on a cool and windy South Florida day.










Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy wet day. Just for you @UBC03.....La Palina Classic and Columbian....the feet are US based...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Rainy wet day. Just for you @UBC03.....La Palina Classic and Columbian....the feet are US based...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm laughing "on the inside"..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Went to visit @*ADRUNKK* yesterday, we had one of my home rolls, he gave me this roll of his along with a few more of his rolls and some very nice peppers from his garden, this smoke is great by the way, thank you Arron


----------



## Hickorynut

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much better are they than the standard LGC fair?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Hickorynut said:


> How much better are they than the standard LGC fair?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


This is the only LGC that I've had, so I don't have any idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Post church smoke before I go to the Genius Bar to get battery replaced in phone. CHLI Magicos. I feel a box of Corona Gordas coming on for my birthday in March. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Sobremesa









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

zephead61 said:


> Sobremesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow, having trouble keeping this guy lit! Definitely needs more rest.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

zephead61 said:


> Wow, having trouble keeping this guy lit! Definitely needs more rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Okay this is unacceptable

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

zephead61 said:


> Okay this is unacceptable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@PTAaron thanks again! Macnudo Vintage Maduro. Cream, coffee, nutty... what's not to love?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Keepn it /G\ today...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BL Lawless & Einstock Icelandic Winter Ale. This is the best Winter beer made outside Belgium.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ FHK


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> That one...is never coming back..is it....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk





OneStrangeOne said:


> I would think you could still find a box or two,


The devil site has Diesel samplers all the time. Wicked, HoD, UHC, Hot Dog, Rage, and of course UC. I keep a tupper dedicated to Diesel goodies.:grin2: If you wish to procure the Grind, you'll have to look elsewhere though (as I'll be doing very very soon). Wicked, Heart of Darkness, and Grind are next on my "must have" list.


----------



## PTAaron

Matfam1 said:


> @PTAaron thanks again! Macnudo Vintage Maduro. Cream, coffee, nutty... what's not to love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it! Bonus is it comes with its own stand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Limited Harvest with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Chazaro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Haven't had one of these in while.  Pretty good. LGC Wavell.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just a Funday! Smokin great after 8 months 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Real good with a few months on it


----------



## acitalianman13

One of my favorite smokes !!!!


----------



## PTAaron

GOT14U said:


> Just a Funday! Small kin great after 8 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know Jolt still existed!


----------



## GOT14U

PTAaron said:


> I didn't know Jolt still existed!


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180850&stc=1&d=1517183044

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180858&stc=1&d=1517183044

I liked this Maduro courtesy of @Hickorynut. Plenty of smoke, easy draw, enjoyable 
I tried to smoke the whole stick! Thanks Hick


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180866&stc=1&d=1517183373

After smoking that stick from Hick, I needed a beer and this Punch was my first, great stick for the money! Need to order the maduros, $52 for 25 sticks!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180850&stc=1&d=1517183044
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180858&stc=1&d=1517183044
> 
> I liked this Maduro courtesy of @Hickorynut. Plenty of smoke, easy draw, enjoyable
> I tried to smoke the whole stick! Thanks Hick


That's a great budget smoke IMHO...always tasty! Honored that you enjoyed it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=180866&stc=1&d=1517183373
> 
> After smoking that stick from Hick, I needed a beer and this Punch was my first, great stick for the money! Need to order the maduros, $52 for 25 sticks!


Yep...another goodun'

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

EZ Fried Chicken

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## yamirstogies239

Perdomo lot 23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Proper









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

mrolland5500 said:


> Proper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice how did you get your hands on that ?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bodega Reunion, Digestivo


----------



## mrolland5500

acitalianman13 said:


> Nice how did you get your hands on that ?


Underground Cigar Shop

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Diesel grind on this rainy day in North Caroline


----------



## Westside Threat

Shark & Cognac. V cut caused a split unfortunately










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Perdomo petite corona to close out this week


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Perdomo petite corona to close out this week


Looks like someone is in for a bomb also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Looks like someone is in for a bomb also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL relax J, it's for @bellts in our Noob Sampler Trade


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crossfire Connie and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm pretty sure this qualifies for a Monday cigar.... Royal Danish Double Ligero with IBCC Integrity. .....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I'm pretty sure this qualifies for a Monday cigar.... Royal Danish Double Ligero with IBCC Integrity. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Wow now that looks like one awesome stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Wow now that looks like one awesome stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @WABOOM turned me on to them. I really like them with coffee in the morning...although it's pretty damn good with a single malt too!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I'm pretty sure this qualifies for a Monday cigar.... Royal Danish Double Ligero with IBCC Integrity. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I've seen those around here every now and then; nice looking stick! As for what the qualifications are to determine a "Monday" stick, I don't know but that looks like an any day that ends in "Y" stick to me.:wink2:

BTW, I see you're still using that lighter.


----------



## mrolland5500

Padilla Criollo 98









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Padilla Criollo 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


mmmmmmmmmmmm.........likes me some Padilla!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> I've seen those around here every now and then; nice looking stick! As for what the qualifications are to determine a "Monday" stick, I don't know but that looks like an any day that ends in "Y" stick to me.:wink2:
> 
> BTW, I see you're still using that lighter.


Mondays seem to need a little extra kick in the pants...... and that torch is handy


----------



## loadz

Johhny Tobacconaut. Been in my humidor for a couple of years and it's definitely gotten stronger since then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

loadz said:


> Johhny Tobacconaut. Been in my humidor for a couple of years and it's definitely gotten stronger since then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does it get stronger with time? ?


----------



## disco_potato

He seasoned his humidor with vodka instead of distilled water. Different kind of distilling.


----------



## loadz

disco_potato said:


> He seasoned his humidor with vodka instead of distilled water. Different kind of distilling.


Hahah great idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

BigPuffer said:


> How does it get stronger with time? ?


I dont know but i remember this being alot softer and mellow than now and i didnt like that so much
Now im enjoying it cause i prefer medium to full cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Now smoking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SLR Ser G Maduro


----------



## loadz

Long night cigar herf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Getting a bit of age on these skinnies. Wish that weren't color coded so a color blind guy like myself could tell them apart...lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro. Not sure how long I've had these, but if my memory is still intact, it was a box split sometime in 2015. I completely forgot about them until I was going through cabinet drawers last night and discovered 10 of them under a row of other Perdomos. It's like Christmas when this happens. Apparently my cheap @$$ shouldn't have split the box, these little guys are pretty darn good. *full/full 























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Holy hell if you ain't had a Pequin pequin Mi Querida from DTT you ain't livin... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

GOT14U said:


> Holy hell if you ain't had a Pequin pequin Mi Querida from DTT you ain't livin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very interesting- toothy and oily. Have heard great things about Steve Saka cigars but have never had any. Will have to look into these in the near future.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

All My Ex's and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## blackrabbit

Emelio AF1.


----------



## GOT14U

Sexy! That is all I got!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Where is everyone? Do I gotta keep this thread going? Lol...first and won't be the last! Dude approved!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Little CAO Italia, ROTT. It was pretty good, 30+ min.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Oktoberfest short Robusto







Then a Red Dot....why not? Truth be told, it wasn't half bad...


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> He seasoned his humidor with vodka instead of distilled water. Different kind of distilling.


Sounds good but the cigars with never grow "plume" in those conditions


----------



## BigPuffer

GOT14U said:


> Where is everyone? Do I gotta keep this thread going? Lol...first and won't be the last! Dude approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We took a vote and the majority of us thought we should get personalized bobbleheads before we are allowed to post in your presence. Except JtAv8tor. He'se been ahead of the game since the 70's


----------



## justncredibl3

My first contribution! Definitely a great smoke! Wish I had more than 1 left in the humi























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=181113&stc=1&d=1517275387

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro 4 1/2 X 55 Nice after lunch Stick!


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Oktoberfest short Robusto
> 
> View attachment 181081
> 
> 
> Then a Red Dot....why not? Truth be told, it wasn't half bad...


I thought @Fusion had the market for red dots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BigPuffer said:


> We took a vote and the majority of us thought we should get personalized bobbleheads before we are allowed to post in your presence. Except JtAv8tor. He'se been ahead of the game since the 70's


Lmao....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> I thought @Fusion had the market for red dots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one, but I bet they are muuuuch better! He should call his Rudolph, LMAO @Fusion.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub,


----------



## GOT14U

Possibly the last tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

TN Waltz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> TN Waltz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! If I must say so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Nice cao courtesy of @mpomario... best one I've had yet!

And yes, that is my ball obsessed border collie that I'm tossing a ball for while I enjoy the stick

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

LeatherNeck said:


> Never had one, but I bet they are muuuuch better! He should call his Rudolph, LMAO @Fusion.:wink2:


One of the ones on my "to enjoy" list!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good stick to stop with! Thanks Steve!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Eastern Standard Euro Express


----------



## GOT14U

Crux passport no roch clip!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevoiceofvintage

Bolivar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB prensado and Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

thevoiceofvintage said:


> Bolivar.


Think ya posted in the wrong Thread bro!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

Ezra Bourbon this mawnin









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Punch Rothschild on the way to the VA.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

20* outside and time to walk the dog. Grabbed what I recall being a rocket. Ended up with 45 minutes of raisin bread in my mouth.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Graycliff 10 year vintage Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mmmmmmmmmmm good #HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Sancho panza 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Las Calaveras- very tasty









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and a cup of Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

My 2nd Pete Johnson and first Tat Black. Thank you @Rondo for sending this Petite Lancero to me! I don't usually gravitate towards this vitola, but I gotta say...I will most definitely give this vitola more of my interest in the future.


----------



## LeatherNeck

zephead61 said:


> Las Calaveras- very tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How was that 2016? I've got one in hibernation now and have only had the 2017.


----------



## msmith1986

I've been waiting to get into these for cold weather and quick smokes. I don't remember which line they are, but based on the flavor, I'm gonna guess Coronado. If somebody can confirm that guess I'd appreciate it. Now it's no Double-L, but it's still pretty tasty, and $2/stick isn't bad either.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

La palina classic robusto. A nice creamy sweet smoke. I like the flavor.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I've been waiting to get into these for cold weather and quick smokes. I don't remember which line they are, but based on the flavor, I'm gonna guess Coronado. If somebody can confirm that guess I'd appreciate it. Now it's no Double-L, but it's still pretty tasty, and $2/stick isn't bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't find anything on that band. It's gotta be an old old band, but I think it's something other than Coronado.


----------



## Fusion

La Palina Black for the second round today


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I've been waiting to get into these for cold weather and quick smokes. I don't remember which line they are, but based on the flavor, I'm gonna guess Coronado. If somebody can confirm that guess I'd appreciate it. Now it's no Double-L, but it's still pretty tasty, and $2/stick isn't bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


LFD El Carajon, Ecuadorian habano wrapper over Dominican ligero filler.

https://halfwheel.com/la-flor-dominicana-el-carajon


----------



## LeatherNeck

disco_potato said:


> LFD El Carajon, Ecuadorian habano wrapper over Dominican ligero filler.
> 
> https://halfwheel.com/la-flor-dominicana-el-carajon


You Are The Man DP! It was killing me not being able to have an answer for myself (OCD was kicking in).:thumb:


----------



## Kidvegas

Tuesday's Tat Avion

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> You Are The Man DP! It was killing me not being able to have an answer for myself (OCD was kicking in).:thumb:


See, I knew somebody would know, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great shot, Spicoli.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Great shot, Spicoli.


Thanks Ron, definitely a keeper!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## scottysauce123

A buddy gave me one to try. I'd definitely buy . Loosely rolled but top notch flavor all the way down to the nub. Great retro, good burn. 
Not sure where he got them, said the guy hand rolls them in Puerto Rico, then ships them to you when you order. I'd put it just below a partagas 170









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sticking with the small smokes lately. My Tat Tues smoke is a 4x40 Havana Cazadores. Always so good, and I got home in time to finish it in my recliner.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> Sticking with the small smokes lately. My Tat Tues smoke is a 4x40 Havana Cazadores. Always so good, and I got home in time to finish it in my recliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 8) 
I didn't know they made that size!


----------



## zephead61

LeatherNeck said:


> How was that 2016? I've got one in hibernation now and have only had the 2017.


A little pepper, coffee. Beautifully rolled and smoked perfectly. I just bought one though, damn! I happened to be in Houston and stopped at a Casa de Montecristo. Should have bought more. A box buy IMO, if you can find any.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Corona,


----------



## mrolland5500

Deliverance









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tuesday Verocu


----------



## loadz

Have an opus morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JD Howard Reserve & Dailuaine 14. I find this cigar incredibly boring. It's not going to get finished.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> 8)
> I didn't know they made that size!


Last Tues I posted a Verocú 4x40. By far my favorite vitola for cold weather or when I'm really busy. If a company makes something 4x40 or anywhere near, most likely I have it, lol. I guess we'll see what I dig out for tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> JD Howard Reserve & Dailuaine 14. I find this cigar incredibly boring. It's not going to get finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I bought a fiver of JDH once upon a time. I felt the same way. Only smoked 2, gave away the other 3.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal and Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Camacho criollo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

1st third was sweet but kept trying to go out(you can see the ash color where the switch happened). 2nd half had no issues but sweetness was replaced by spice.

It must be one of those days but on a couple occasions I tasted unsweetened, whipped egg whites. On top of that spice/pepper and I was just a couple steps away from an omelette.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A No.9 Today


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this from @mrolland5500 as part of a fabulous prize package. If anyone knows what this tasty boutique is please let me know. It was definitely worth a #HellYeah! :vs_cool:


----------



## mrolland5500

#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

L'atelier LA Mission









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

La Palina Black Label. On my shrinking purchase list of NCs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo ESV and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gentlemen...there comes a time in a man's life when seeking Deliverance is the only thing that will bring peace and meaning to his life! 







Inspired by @mrolland5500 with his post last night and a MAW granted by @churchpunk, today my Deliverance was given the torch. A spiritual experience indeed!


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Gentlemen...there comes a time in a man's life when seeking Deliverance is the only thing that will bring peace and meaning to his life!
> View attachment 181481
> 
> Inspired by @mrolland5500 with his post last night and a MAW granted by @churchpunk, today my Deliverance was given the torch. A spiritual experience indeed!


Great now dueling banjos is stuck in my head..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> Great now dueling banjos is stuck in my head..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Gentlemen...there comes a time in a man's life when seeking Deliverance is the only thing that will bring peace and meaning to his life!
> View attachment 181481
> 
> Inspired by @mrolland5500 with his post last night and a MAW granted by @churchpunk, today my Deliverance was given the torch. A spiritual experience indeed!


#HELLYEAH ain't it guud!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH ain't it guud!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It was a bit devious getting into the bulbous portion, but once it cleared the largest RG it cruised along with the purr and fervor of a fine tuned '66 Chevelle SS.


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> It was a bit devious getting into the bulbous portion, but once it cleared the largest RG it cruised along with the purr and fervor of a fine tuned '66 Chevelle SS.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


>


....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gunslinger Hangman


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=181577&stc=1&d=1517445701


----------



## greasemonger

Londres on the lounger


----------



## GOT14U

This right here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Started out with this Edolara I found deep down in one wineador. It wasn't hitting me right now burning well so I pitched it for a Firecracker. Problem solved.


----------



## msmith1986

J. Fuego 4x40 teaser maduro from 2015 for the ride home. Finally I decided to lock up the shop at 12:30 and head home. #Hustling
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Latitude Zero and Sumatra from a noob PIF with @HumpherysGhost


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Courtesy @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Great with a coffee.


----------



## Hickorynut

Need breakfast after a coupla sick days. Courtesy of @Olecharlie. . CORE and Guatemalan coffee.....so good....might be the cold/flu medicine, but I might need a couple more of these....thanks Shark!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always enjoy a Oliva, this one from @Ender1553 thank you


----------



## GOT14U

Best job ever! Making the most out of a lunch break at the FAC lounge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano the Bull with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## zephead61

Tatuaje 2003 Cojonu Wetpack - THE best smoke Pete Johnson makes IMO. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Thanks @BigPuffer for the cigar!

I needed to relax before hitting the road. It took me over two hours to get home last night. Usually the trip is about 40 mins.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Shadow King - not bad, but needs more time; still too wet for my tastes.


----------



## Kidvegas

zephead61 said:


> Tatuaje 2003 Cojonu Wetpack - THE best smoke Pete Johnson makes IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice BEER selection 

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## quesquared

Friday eve can't wait for da damn weekend gar









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## thevoiceofvintage

El Coto. Not bad but i think I preffer the Quorum Toro Natural. Well, fot the price...$29 for 25 plus 5, work smokes, it alright.


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White









Sent from my Recliner


----------



## FMichael

Diesel Unlimited Maduro while grilling NY Strip steaks on the gas grill this afternoon with -20 F wind chill.


----------



## Gumby-cr

After 4 days of not having the time to smoke I finally have some time to fire up this Tatuaje K222 Reserva Broadleaf :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Favorite thing to do! Smoke and label!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next....not bad for screwing my order up! Sorry @WYNTony but these aren't rockets like a lot of tats are 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Black Crown SOA Robusto


----------



## msmith1986

A quickie CAO Gold Karat to run some errands for my shop supplies.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

It's not Sunday but I'll accept Deliverance any day of the week!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> It's not Sunday but I'll accept Deliverance any day of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn skippy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

From EZ cotm last October

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

This just went down. Tat Cigwar for Gwar listening to Bach! Hell yes....4 years of waiting has these smokes stellar! And some great music !























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> From EZ cotm last October
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh you devil! Never heard of it let alone smoked it! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Oh you devil! Never heard of it let alone smoked it! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was an exclusive for their COTM, man I hope the dons run of them because this one has me wanting more for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> It was an exclusive for their COTM, man I hope the dons run of them because this one has me wanting more for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I still gotta find some of those chocolate cookies or whatever....keeping my eye out for some on the bizzar and other sites. Just because of you rubbing it in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I still gotta find some of those chocolate cookies or whatever....keeping my eye out for some on the bizzar and other sites. Just because of you rubbing it in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am watching for them also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> I am watching for them also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let me know. We can go haves on 5 boxes. I trust your judgement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I still gotta find some of those chocolate cookies or whatever....keeping my eye out for some on the bizzar and other sites. Just because of you rubbing it in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 10 of them. I might could be persuaded to send you a couple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I got 10 of them. I might could be persuaded to send you a couple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bro I know how it is. Keep those. Some will show up on one of the sites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> No bro I know how it is. Keep those. Some will show up on one of the sites!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah ok lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I got 10 of them. I might could be persuaded to send you a couple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or I could trade you for a Unicorn? And some body guards? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Or I could trade you for a Unicorn? And some body guards? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can work out something for sure buddy. We smoke a lot of the same sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## WNYTony

@Humphrey's Ghost sent me the perfect stick to start Lancero February


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> @Humphrey's Ghost sent me the perfect stick to start Lancero February


Has anyone heard from HG in awhile? I've sent him messages but haven't heard from him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Time to shut it down...thank god @WNYTony let me know about lancero February!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

bobbya08 said:


> Has anyone heard from HG in awhile? I've sent him messages but haven't heard from him.


I sent him a card to his address but ai have not heard anything either.


----------



## mpomario

Rnds 1&2 with the cigar jungle crew. Windy as f%€£. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Next....not bad for screwing my order up! Sorry @WYNTony but these aren't rockets like a lot of tats are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try inhaling it and then PM me to unload them :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Try inhaling it and then PM me to unload them :vs_laugh:


Lmao....so bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevoiceofvintage

Just about to light up this Alec Bradley.


----------



## poppajon75

bobbya08 said:


> Has anyone heard from HG in awhile? I've sent him messages but haven't heard from him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent a Christmas card but, like @blackrabbit, no response.


----------



## Hickorynut

Low on Fuente..so it was grab a gar....Bobalu Sun Grown and BRCC....TGIF!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos with Guatemalan Antigua,


----------



## zephead61

Oscar









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Du Connoisseur Lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and a cup of Kona,


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Low on Fuente..so it was grab a gar....Bobalu Sun Grown and BRCC....TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I like those sun grown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Giving this a spin. It is burning great and it's ashes are like stacked quarters.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

First up Bobalu Doble Capa Barberpole.







Second is an AB HS '97 Habano.


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> I like those sun grown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mild side of medium, but i thought it had some good flavor!!


----------



## quesquared

Tasty









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Went ahead a lit up the EZ Chocolate Milk


----------



## quesquared

Last 1 for the night...too damn cold









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Still 59F here tonight, finishing off the day with this LFD Reserva Especial


----------



## csk415

Thanks @Kidvegas for the Roma's. Finishing off the last one you sent. Defiantly a smoke that will find a place in my tup.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Wunderlust courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> RC Wunderlust courtesy @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Let me know what you think about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Thanks @Kidvegas for the Roma's. Finishing off the last one you sent. Defiantly a smoke that will find a place in my tup.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Awesome bro, I knew you'd like those.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero,


----------



## mpomario

Having a Smokey Smoke. I am always surprised at how good these are. On the outside they smell like a delicious pork butt, but the Smokey flavor is very subtle upon lighting. Thanks to @Irishfuente from the noobie trade way back I think. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Perfecxion #5 and I'm calling it a petite lancero !


----------



## Westside Threat

Bobalu Texas Select & Four Roses










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

L'Atelier Lancero

I had been saving this a while and was a little underwhelmed. I thought that I remembered them being a bit more flavorful. It finished nicely though.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ahhh Saturday......FDLA and IBCC Integrity. ....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red and Costa Rican 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U

Early morning paperwork and enjoying a Roma!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First one was so good had to get another. So I grabbed a cheap coffee and took a bit and listen to Ben Shapiro and smoked a smoke. Soon this silence will be over! Lol..I love Saturday morning before everyone is awake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Just a solid flavorful stick.

Dirty Rat









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

AVO something... @PTAaron, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

LA Imperiosa









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Having a Smokey Smoke. I am always surprised at how good these are. On the outside they smell like a delicious pork butt, but the Smokey flavor is very subtle upon lighting. Thanks to @Irishfuente from the noobie trade way back I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got to try the KFCs in a larger ring gauge. I've only had the Kyotos and those are pretty potent. smell and taste like mesquite wood chips with a side of seasoned brisket.


----------



## acitalianman13

Min Cameroon


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> I've got to try the KFCs in a larger ring gauge. I've only had the Kyotos and those are pretty potent. smell and taste like mesquite wood chips with a side of seasoned brisket.


I highly recommend the toro size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Latitude Zero, robusto. These are good IMO


----------



## mpomario

CAO FEC. These are smoking better. The rustic nature of these just don't let the burn really straight. Flavors are always good though. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Latitude Zero, robusto. These are good IMO


Well at least that bandaid wasn't covering up any flaws from the look of it. I always like trying new stuff. I'll have to add that to my seek and destroy list.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Red dot Pequaño for a quick smoke. Not bad after a year resting, but still not quite my cup of tea.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Salvation
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Interesting sticks, how do they compare to the BL Morphines?


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182194&stc=1&d=1517691609


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> Interesting sticks, how do they compare to the BL Morphines?


Totally different from the Morphine in all ways! Different wrapper to start with gives this blend an entirely different flavor profile. I really like the Sungrown wrappers on these Salvation cigars. Med body with tons of earth and a creamy spice!

Just beware IMO all Black Label releases need a good amount of rest to truly shine! 8 months to a year and these are spectacular.
Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck

Apparently @Olecharlie and I were on the same wave length today, lol. I would say "great minds think alike", but in order for that to be true I'd need an upgrade first.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These never disappoint me :grin2: I've smoked over four boxes of these since they came out last year and every one is top notch on construction, taste, and I can get 2 hours out of the Toro size.


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> These never disappoint me :grin2: I've smoked over four boxes of these since they came out last year and every one is top notch on construction, taste, and I can get 2 hours out of the Toro size.


Man it's been awhile since I've heard some Big Daddy Kane lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Apparently @Olecharlie and I were on the same wave length today, lol. I would say "great minds think alike", but in order for that to be true I'd need an upgrade first.


RBGenesis......hellyeah!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Damn little De Nobili have a purpose....no pic, just in awe how they can satisfy a hunger until you have time to relax.....thst is all ....carry on...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Enjoying a funfetti from my latest shipment.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> Damn little De Nobili have a purpose....no pic, just in awe how they can satisfy a hunger until you have time to relax.....thst is all ....carry on...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Absolutely! They definitely have a purpose.


----------



## greasemonger

I used a punch london club maduro for that purpose earlier


----------



## Maxh92

AB Mundial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado and a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## GOT14U

Smoking so good after their rest. This box may go fast!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Another solid AJ smoke.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> These never disappoint me :grin2: I've smoked over four boxes of these since they came out last year and every one is top notch on construction, taste, and I can get 2 hours out of the Toro size.


Damn skippy. Read a write up the Steve talked about the different rolling technique that he uses to other cigars. And because of this they smoke longer! Damn fine pick you got there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Killer smoke while watching some fights!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lit up a Smithdale maduro on the way back from dinner with my wife. I guess I'm hoping this 15° wind will soon be gone because I smoke these almost every day when it's warm out.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Tapatalk won't upload pictures again so.....


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Main event!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Knew I should have gotten family and friends to buy these tins for me. Had a limit of one per customer.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

A little Verocu #5 for the college hoop game this afternoon and now an Ezra Zion All My Ex's for the golf.


----------



## mpomario

Will Lee.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last one for the night while the fights end! Damn I only have 6 of these! 2014 Tat!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182282&stc=1&d=1517719577

Liga #9 Smokey Cigar Lounge, Hendersonville TN. I met a new BOTL there and was gifted a 1964 Pardon Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro, a pour of 21 yr Balvenie and a pour of Macallan 18 yr. A great first visit to a new lounge.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Back to this side of the forum with a WOAM


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Apparently @Olecharlie and I were on the same wave length today, lol. I would say "great minds think alike", but in order for that to be true I'd need an upgrade first.


Hey @LeatherNeck PM your address to me. I have a secret way to increase cognitive skills, upgrades included, works for me at least weekly! I will send you a copy free of charge.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ FHK Honor Series & Nikka. Don't say this often but construction is "perfect"

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Hey @LeatherNeck PM your address to me. I have a secret way to increase cognitive skills, upgrades included, works for me at least weekly! I will send you a copy free of charge.


What the hell is this, "Beat on a Marine Week"?:surprise: Have you not seen my cigar bombs posts, brother? Looks like the mailman is just gonna have to walk my mail to my door because there is clearly no need for me to fix my mailbox...
P.....M....inbound. :yield:


----------



## arsham.boduryan

.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Soaker Sunday.....La Aurora Barrel Aged and Sumatra.....will help...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday morning with Don Pepin and Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Opus 20th anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Lots of smoke and spicy.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I received five VS cigars in a sampler pack over a year ago. Including this one, I have 3 left. The previous two were completely UN-remarkable.

This one isn't shaping up to be any better. Meh...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Padron 1964 family reserve 50 years natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Padron 1964 family reserve 50 years natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your name says it all bro! Fantastic smokes you've been posting! :hail:


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Your name says it all bro! Fantastic smokes you've been posting! :hail:


Agreed

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

12 Honest men Lancero


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182418&stc=1&d=1517779077

I like my HB Dubkel but this winter version not so much. 8.4% Alcohol, but the Tat never disappoints!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182426&stc=1&d=1517780738

Early morning quick stick.


----------



## Maxh92

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate trying to pick a cigar, when I know I might have to put it down because of a page.....but here goes...Josh Blanco Senorial and a view of the boob tube....
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> I hate trying to pick a cigar, when I know I might have to put it down because of a page.....but here goes...Josh Blanco Senorial and a view of the boob tube....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Those are great smokes! If ya get a chance try the Maduro adds a bit of extra sweetness to the mix

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Those are great smokes! If ya get a chance try the Maduro adds a bit of extra sweetness to the mix
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I had no idea they were this good....I hope I don't have to put it down!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pre game.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Tantrum & MacLeod Oatmeal Stout. Got the Tantrum from the coffee club and just realized it's from 2014. Had a couple holes so glue to the rescue

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Pregame!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

Took this out with me today Punch Champion...i had a lot of issues getting it to stay lit, and for whatever reason when it was lit it wasn't enjoyable. I ended up giving up on it after 15min. I have another in the humidor, maybe give it another go later on down the line. Sad.....i don't much time to enjoy a cigar and today flopped.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

For kick off. Padron Maduro. Always a great smoke.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Haven’t smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda. 

Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake. 

If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I’m glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.


----------



## Fusion

Oliva G Torpedo


----------



## mpomario

These are so good. Rnd 4. Score 2112.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> Your name says it all bro! Fantastic smokes you've been posting! :hail:


Haha thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> Haven't smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda.
> 
> Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I'm glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.


Me, Me, Me...


----------



## csk415

ebnash said:


> Haven't smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda.
> 
> Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I'm glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.


Those are some good sticks.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

Had to put down the 12 honest men. Tight draw and started tasting like ashtray. Change of pace with a Christmas gift from FIL.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

No 9 & Drambuie 15










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Had to put down the 12 honest men. Tight draw and started tasting like ashtray. Change of pace with a Christmas gift from FIL.
> View attachment 182514
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy of mine loves those. Tried one with him one night. Not my cup of tea but it wasn't really that bad.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Buddy of mine loves those. Tried one with him one night. Not my cup of tea but it wasn't really that bad.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Pretty subtle whiskey flavor. Good underlying Dominican flavor. I love makers mark. Especially the 46.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A Super Bowl special !


----------



## bellts

ebnash said:


> Haven't smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda.
> 
> Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I'm glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.





LeatherNeck said:


> Me, Me, Me...


Me too...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Buddy of mine loves those. Tried one with him one night. Not my cup of tea but it wasn't really that bad.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


I like but They need a fair amount of rest IMO.


----------



## Hickorynut

Running behind.....J Fuego Americana and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Genesis the Project and Sumatra of course,


----------



## loadz

Gotta love this cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Regius Sun Grown









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Started the day with this LFD Chapter 1 Chisel


----------



## zephead61

Jericho Hill









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Haven't smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda.
> 
> Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I'm glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.


I enjoyed the one you sent me a while back. I'm sure there are a few here that would enjoy them too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

I think it's quite 'Proper' to be smoking this while working dang I just crack myself up
#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> I think it's quite 'Proper' to be smoking this while working dang I just crack myself up
> #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


These should be showing up in more places. Just watched this guy lay out his story...Pretty cool......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

8 years rest have treated these well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> These should be showing up in more places. Just watched this guy lay out his story...Pretty cool......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Dey r purty darn guuuuuud!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> I enjoyed the one you sent me a while back. I'm sure there are a few here that would enjoy them too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well,
They are all in transit now. Hopefully they are enjoyed where they end up.


----------



## Kidvegas

First go at this Blend from AJF/Montecristo thanks a ton @bobbya08 much appreciated brother!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Headed home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

It's been a while since I did one of these bike rides with a cigar break in between. I brought along an Illusione Rothschild, watching the sun set over the San Diego Bay.


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> First go at this Blend from AJF/Montecristo thanks a ton @bobbya08 much appreciated brother!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Enjoy buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Enjoy buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good so far brother!

The profile is awesome so far...creamy with some milk chocolate. Retro has been smooth and easy. A very enjoyable Med bodied cigar. Much appreciated Bobby!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

1845 Extra Fuerte









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones :grin2:No idea which one it even is since they have like 15 different blends are a lot of the bands all look the same.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bow down before the one you serve...

Damn, now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wiseman Maduro


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> First go at this Blend from AJF/Montecristo thanks a ton @bobbya08 much appreciated brother!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Hmph. Another damn AJ smoke to try.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## cammons

Ezra Zion Ugly Christmas Sweater










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

AF Short story maduro... 
Wife went to sleep early so why not have 2 cigars tonight!?

Hard to resist laying in a hammock on the beach for #2!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 000 Series natural,


----------



## PTAaron

...just woke up in the hammock on the beach... oops! LOL! Got too relaxed with the second cigar.


----------



## WNYTony

12 Honest Men, courtesy of @AZ330FZL who probably spent last weekend at the Waste Management golf tournament. Excellent stick buddy - hope you didn't get too warm in that sun !


----------



## Darseg

My last Opus


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> 12 Honest Men


Had one last night. Tight draw and started to taste like ashtray. Never had that happen before. How's that one treating you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> Had one last night. Tight draw and started to taste like ashtray. Never had that happen before. How's that one treating you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Draw was fine and it was most enjoyable. I'm not a big lancero fan as many I try seem to run tight but this one was excellent.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Thought I had posted earlier, but I guess not. Yesterday afternoon while watching Netflix:


----------



## Hickorynut

NJ Alma and Guatemalan. This has had some proper rest and is blowing my skirt up. I like it.... haven't seen @Cigars by Nicholas J. lately, but y'all need to give this one a shot. There was a time when choices didn't trump expertise and specialty.....for a Connie this one rates in my book









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> NJ Alma and Guatemalan. This has had some proper rest and is blowing my skirt up. I like it....for a Connie this one rates in my book


Well I'll just add mine to today's line-up then.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Fresh Roll (from 2012) with Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Perdomo Fresh Roll (from 2012) with Sumatra,
> View attachment 182778


Lol, an aged "fresh" roll....EPIC! Only you Nathan.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Lol, an aged "fresh" roll....EPIC! Only you Nathan.:wink2:


Leftovers from my bargain hunting days, I also have a few AJ fresh rolled left from this same time frame.


----------



## mrolland5500

A little to mild for my taste but ok









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Please 'deliver' me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Partagas Natural


----------



## ArchbishopSmoke

Enjoying one of my new acquisitions, and Extra Ordinary Larry from my Acid tin.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Daughter sick with flu. She's napping. I'm on The Edge. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

mpomario said:


> Daughter sick with flu. She's napping. I'm on The Edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very punny. I think Steve Harvey would approve too. He frequents a nice cigar lounge in Chicago that I'd love to go to someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

churchpunk said:


> Very punny. I think Steve Harvey would approve too. He frequents a nice cigar lounge in Chicago that I'd love to go to someday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was smoking the toro so it wasn't reeaal small.  Does Harvey like small cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

mpomario said:


> I was smoking the toro so it wasn't reeaal small.  Does Harvey like small cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Punny" as in it was a nice pun (you're on "the edge").

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Leftovers from my bargain hunting days, I also have a few AJ fresh rolled left from this same time frame.


Have you had one of those AJ sticks yet?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Have you had one of those AJ sticks yet?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


It's been maybe a year but yeah over the years I've probably gone thu 8-10 bundles if they were still making em I'd still be buying em!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Jekyll with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> The Jekyll with a cup of Guatemalan,
> 
> View attachment 182874


One of my favorite monsters from Tat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell yellowcake on a walk to the post office to send out some Superbowl losses and fulfill some other obigations.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Aquitaine Mode5

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## greasemonger

Outside the hotel in savannah with a house blend torpedo from J's cigar and coffee house in atl with a Jekyll Cooter Brown 
Cheers!


----------



## ebnash

Papas Fritas to close out my smoking day. Damn, I love these little guys. They always burn and I've never had a bad one. Sorry, no pic...


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's been maybe a year but yeah over the years I've probably gone thu 8-10 bundles if they were still making em I'd still be buying em!


Are they a fresh roll of a certain blend of his?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mpomario

churchpunk said:


> "Punny" as in it was a nice pun (you're on "the edge").
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oohh I thought you meant puny.......not really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A couple today while I did a marathon of paperwork!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> A little to mild for my taste but ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Toss that $hit and grab a Fable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat La Casita Criolla lancero tonite


----------



## bellts

Tonight's sacrifice.... thanks @Tulse for the cigar!

*UPDATE:* well I'm with @Tulse... these are not in my wheel house either.... started off very bland and then began to taste like a #2 Ticonderoga pencil. If hospital jello was a cigar, this would be it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Are they a fresh roll of a certain blend of his?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


No, it's something he did as a budget, there's a Maduro and a Habano, as best as I can remember the Habano is a Ecuadorian wrapper, not as bold as the Diesel line. Corona's were $40 for a 20 ct bundle, I'll send you one or two


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italia,


----------



## LeatherNeck

This afternoon's smokes. I need to go back to work soon because I'm burning through my stash at a higher than normal rate!:grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

greasemonger said:


> Outside the hotel in savannah with a house blend torpedo from J's cigar and coffee house in atl with a Jekyll Cooter Brown
> Cheers!


Great Brown Ale IMHO. Smooth and toasty:beerchug:


----------



## msmith1986

A frozen IR maduro for the ride home. I haven't drove this car in 3 weeks or more, so this little guy was sitting there eagerly waiting for fire. Frozen cigars burn kind of funny, but the flavor is on point. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> A frozen IR maduro for the ride home. I haven't drove this car in 3 weeks or more, so this little guy was sitting there eagerly waiting for fire. Frozen cigars burn kind of funny, but the flavor is on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Most interesting post of the day. Talk about fire and ice...


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> A little to mild for my taste but ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


LP Oscuro would've been the way to go. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Most interesting post of the day. Talk about fire and ice...


I just pulled up at the house. Gotta check distillery paperwork before I go in the house for the night, so I have time to finish it. Interesting? Not sure....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Matt Booth's discontinued room 101 johnny tobbaconaut.

Been in my humidor for quite some time and wow is all i can say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> LP Oscuro would've been the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 #HELLYEAH you are absolutely correct!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Windy,rainy but warm. So off to the front porch. Short Oliva G ...simple and good with Kona....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Matt Booth's discontinued room 101 johnny tobbaconaut.
> Been in my humidor for quite some time and wow is all i can say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a couple of online retailers that still have them in stock if you need more. -FYI:wink2:


----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> There are a couple of online retailers that still have them in stock if you need more. -FYI:wink2:


I might just have to. Very enjoyable quality cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> LP Oscuro would've been the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang they have an Oscuro? Never even considered that they would...but don't know why.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Dang they have an Oscuro? Never even considered that they would...but don't know why.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Note to self hick just gave me the ok to knock hell out of him

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> I might just have to. Very enjoyable quality cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go buddy (unapologetic enabling ahead):

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIEBAB&usg=AOvVaw2yHyq-EjXcUBWk_71qNPso

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjADegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw0RatlpcM3sAArVbtz1MgZT

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIERAB&usg=AOvVaw2y_Epu_RMNBZ62lWbmVARl


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Note to self hick just gave me the ok to knock hell out of him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think I just rented my own safe space 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Note to self hick just gave me the ok to knock hell out of him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH #HitHickory #CrackANut
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Rustica and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> #HELLYEAH #HitHickory #CrackANut
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


You better watch it Marine...like Rondo said you might get nutted!....I can't believe I just used that term..... bwahahaha. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> There are a couple of online retailers that still have them in stock if you need more. -FYI:wink2:


.

I might jump on a box as well.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> I think I just rented my own safe space
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


In your wildest dreams bud.....safe space is not a option!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> Here ya go buddy (unapologetic enabling ahead):
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIEBAB&usg=AOvVaw2yHyq-EjXcUBWk_71qNPso
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjADegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw0RatlpcM3sAArVbtz1MgZT
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIERAB&usg=AOvVaw2y_Epu_RMNBZ62lWbmVARl


Thank you ma man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

These lil guys are life savers in this cold.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Too cold for anything but a Rothschild.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Having a La Nox while checking on the wifes project which is coming along quite well









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Note to self hick just gave me the ok to knock hell out of him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HellYeah I have a few oscuro's left. They are guuud.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Dang they have an Oscuro? Never even considered that they would...but don't know why.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Oh my, you'll find out soon what you've been missing when Mario blows a crater in your yard. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A day late but hey


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> #HELLYEAH #HitHickory #CrackANut
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


LMAO!! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Having a La Nox while checking on the wifes project which is coming along quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#HellYeah and #HellYeah She's gonna be happy!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> #HellYeah and #HellYeah She's gonna be happy!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And you know this mannnnn(in my Chris Tucker voice)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> And you know this mannnnn(in my Chris Tucker voice)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Even funnier if you could actually do his high pitched voice. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Even funnier if you could actually do his high pitched voice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 Hell I wish

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, it's something he did as a budget, there's a Maduro and a Habano, as best as I can remember the Habano is a Ecuadorian wrapper, not as bold as the Diesel line. Corona's were $40 for a 20 ct bundle, I'll send you one or two


I have not been around as long as some of you. I find it interesting how some of the cigar labels we enjoy have been around for a long time. Always neat to learn something about certain cigar pros. Not necessary to send anything. I was more curious about how they came about.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## zephead61

Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Having issues with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bad cookie! @bobbya08.....


----------



## bobbya08

It's getting worse lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Another shorty.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Kona,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> It's getting worse lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer,


----------



## Matfam1

@PTAaron Gurkha Evil. For my unrefined cheap cigar, noob palette. It was a good stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Matfam1 said:


> @PTAaron Gurkha Evil. For my unrefined cheap cigar, noob palette. It was a good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping you'd say that! 
When I sent it was was a little worried


----------



## Matfam1

PTAaron said:


> I was hoping you'd say that!
> When I sent it was was a little worried


I draw the line at swishers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Courtesy of @curmudgeonista. Fantastic!








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Corto


----------



## bobbya08

ebnash said:


> Corto


I really like that lighter. How does it do lighting cigars? It's soft flame correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Chillin with the Blind Man

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

bobbya08 said:


> I really like that lighter. How does it do lighting cigars? It's soft flame correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you are correct. Butane fuel, flint ignition, soft flame. Has a single nozzle with opposing outlets, so it produces a dual soft flame. On low to medium, they create one wide flame. When you. Crank it up, it is a large split flame.

It does a magnificent job lighting cigars. I believe it to be the best lighter I've used. It obviously shines indoors, and does very well outdoors when it's calm. Light wind will require some finesse for toasting, but i have had no troubles.

It has a significant heft to it and very elegant fit. You must have one. IM Corona Double Corona. @bpegler has sung praises about this lighter and every bit is true. Don't think about it anymore. Order one! #enabler

I'll also add that I have toasted and lit 10-12 cigars on one tank. I have the flame set on medium. It has maintained steady flame height and then just falls off when fluid goes low. Also, I can have it lit for a couple minutes straight, close it, and close my hand around it without burning.


----------



## greasemonger

Not sure how I feel about this. One draw isn't bad, making me want a neat bourbon, then the next is 4 day old burnt brisket...


----------



## macko2000

Baccarat Rothschild. Manage to find about 45 - 50ish minute to have some Dalwhinne and a smoke. Good smoke too.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet,


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black petite robusto


----------



## bellts

Matfam1 said:


> I draw the line at swishers


Snob... >


----------



## msmith1986

Battleground Armistead corona and sweet tea for a late smoke by the work bench with my neighbor. A little tame for me, but I do like Brazilian wrappers for that slight sweetness it adds. Pretty good smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I really like that lighter. How does it do lighting cigars? It's soft flame correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a push off the cliff Bobby:vs_cool:: 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/232314-colibri-versus-im-corona.html

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQxa8BCCkwAg&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Hickorynut

A little JC Neuman action this mawnin. Not complex, but really pairing well with this Sumatra....she's a Brick.....house....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

FQ Phenom No.3









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Bugatti with Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

I like this one :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> I like this one :grin2:


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Here's a push off the cliff Bobby:vs_cool::
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/232314-colibri-versus-im-corona.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQxa8BCCkwAg&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


Your copy and paste skills are lacking gimpy. That Google link doesn't work.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

The Judge!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padilla Batch 7


----------



## bobbya08

Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Antano dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lunch/coffee break, V and Guatemalan


----------



## Fusion

This after lunch, i do like these, need to order more (dam, new years res was not to buy any more NC's)


----------



## mrolland5500

Fratello Navetta









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> This after lunch, i do like these, need to order more (dam, new years res was not to buy any more NC's)


What? No more NC's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> What? No more NC's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If i smoked 2 NC's a day for a year i would still have some left over lol, my new years res was only to buy CC's and Tobacco to keep rolling my own


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> If i smoked 2 NC's a day for a year i would still have some left over lol, my new years res was only to buy CC's and Tobacco to keep rolling my own


I'm about 50/50 NC to CC right now some days all I want are NC's and other days all I want is CC's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> I'm about 50/50 NC to CC right now some days all I want are NC's and other days all I want is CC's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea im kinda getting there with the CC's also lol


----------



## Westside Threat

Fusion said:


> Yea im kinda getting there with the CC's also lol


Need both. If you like maduros, pepper or nicotine, CC's aren't going to fill every niche.


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of Mr. Boutique @mrolland5500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> I'm about 50/50 NC to CC right now some days all I want are NC's and other days all I want is CC's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First world problems for the lot of you! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Courtesy of Mr. Boutique @mrolland5500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh so guuuud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Uncle Lee from @mpomario in the Christmas Exchange. I've heard good things and, they weren't wrong. Great first victim for the Colibri V.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Something a littler different. Good stick. I've got three left. I'll let them age a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

Chilly outside but couldn’t resist


----------



## GOT14U

This turd is back running! And I got a couple smokes today as well! Can't keep up with paperwork let alone build 15 houses a week! Summer is coming folks!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Uncle Lee from @mpomario in the Christmas Exchange. I've heard good things and, they weren't wrong. Great first victim for the Colibri V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I like to use my deep cut on those as well. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are smoking great now. One of my first box purchases. Big ol smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Uncle Lee from @mpomario in the Christmas Exchange. I've heard good things and, they weren't wrong. Great first victim for the Colibri V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Gotta love that V cut!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TCstr8

Pretty sure it's Hyde. Compliments of @mrolland5500









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Can't stop smoking these things they are surely 'PropeR' like man I'm guuuud I crack myself up









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Can't stop smoking these things they are surely 'PropeR' like man I'm guuuud I crack myself up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


One proper smoke for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Staying with the February theme!
Damn good after all the age on them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Staying with the February theme!
> Damn good after all the age on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fo uh ol' kuntry boi u sho no yo s**t 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

E Carreras Covenant with Midnight Train Southern Porter from Athens, GA


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Fo uh ol' kuntry boi u sho no yo s**t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I pay attention to your posts...actually have them on a loop as a screen saver! One country boy to the next! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I pay attention to your posts...actually have them on a loop as a screen saver! One country boy to the next! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well hell great country minds think alike&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Well hell great country minds think alike&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Trying to keep up. Not doing it lately, your on a terror.

Next up tonight....kinda religious!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Trying to keep up. Not doing it lately, your on a terror.
> 
> Next up tonight....kinda religious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Probably shouldn't but I did! Smoke bomb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Little bit of relaxation to start the evening. First non-hanano Monte









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> Little bit of relaxation to start the evening. First non-hanano Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


How'd you like that pilotico? Good beer too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Missed Warped Wednesday but these are good any day of the week.


----------



## Ender1553

mpomario said:


> How'd you like that pilotico? Good beer too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Almost a little bit of plain tasting to me, with a little bit of leather, until about where it hits the band, then it got creamy and sweet

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Love these....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HVC w/Iron Bean Fierce. Good combination.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF. AF Seleccion blah blah and IBCC Thor 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 with Sumatra,


----------



## JonnyBones

Not allowed to post images yet, but currently smoking my third Seven Deadly Sin (not in a row). Wrath was first (enjoyed it a lot), then Pride (it was ok), now Lust. Not bad so far.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Acid kuba kuba









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Bishop's Blend








These are really special. Lots of Cajun steak that makes the lips burn and tingle. Then a vanilla/cherry hit calms things down, then zingo, more spice. 
I wouldn't call it a pepper bomb. More like a high end Cajun dry rub. 
Glad I have a couple fivers. 
Worth the price of admission.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> My first Bishop's Blend
> 
> View attachment 183562
> 
> 
> These are really special. Lots of Cajun steak that makes the lips burn and tingle. Then a vanilla/cherry hit calms things down, then zingo, more spice.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a pepper bomb. More like a high end Cajun dry rub.
> 
> Glad I have a couple fivers.
> 
> Worth the price of admission.


Right On Brother, those are the very best of the BLTC lineup! Sometimes can be hard to find but, when ya do JACKPOT!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Right On Brother, those are the very best of the BLTC lineup! Sometimes can be hard to find but, when ya do JACKPOT!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I've got 1 I've been saving. I haven't been real impressed with BLTC for some reason. I know a lot you guys really enjoy them but I just haven't had one that has knocked my socks off yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> My first Bishop's Blend
> 
> View attachment 183562
> 
> These are really special. Lots of Cajun steak that makes the lips burn and tingle. Then a vanilla/cherry hit calms things down, then zingo, more spice.
> I wouldn't call it a pepper bomb. More like a high end Cajun dry rub.
> Glad I have a couple fivers.
> Worth the price of admission.


First time I've ever heard Cajun steak used to describe a cigar. This coming from from me, having used alfalfa lol. 
Sounds like a winner though.


----------



## Gumby-cr

About to fire this up thanks to @bobbya08 Been looking forward to this one :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> About to fire this up thanks to @bobbya08 Been looking forward to this one :grin2:


My favorite EZ stick so far. Wish I had more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> My favorite EZ stick so far. Wish I had more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sniffed the cigar for 20 minutes before I even cut it. Cedar, cinnamon, and whiskey on the cold draw. Only about half an inch into it so far but it's amazing :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> I sniffed the cigar for 20 minutes before I even cut it. Cedar, cinnamon, and whiskey on the cold draw. Only about half an inch into it so far but it's amazing :grin2:


Exactly the flavor profile I picked up. I've been seriously hunting more of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183594&stc=1&d=1518214571

EZ chocolate chip courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Started out fine but the wrapper came loose, that was my fault because he needed some more time in the Humidor. Great stick thanks JT.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183594&stc=1&d=1518214571
> 
> EZ chocolate chip courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Started out fine but the wrapper came loose, that was my fault because he needed some more time in the Humidor. Great stick thanks JT.


Sadly everyone of them I smoked as well @bobbya08 had similar issues, letting my last one rest a good bit. Not your fault bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Courtesy of @Gumby-cr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183594&stc=1&d=1518214571
> 
> EZ chocolate chip courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Started out fine but the wrapper came loose, that was my fault because he needed some more time in the Humidor. Great stick thanks JT.


Yep mine blew up yesterday. JT thinks they may be a little too wet to smoke, I'm gonna sit on mine for a few months and revisit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183602&stc=1&d=1518215269

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183610&stc=1&d=1518215269

Nice little Corto by a BOTL, sorry can't find a pic and unsure who gifted me.

Great Scotch 18, 21 and 26 year drinks and Sushi provided by @Scotch-n-Stick. Had a great time brother, thanks a bundle!


----------



## msmith1986

yamirstogies239 said:


> Acid kuba kuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first Acid I tried, keyword *tried, well anyway I smoked a Bone Crusher to make up for it. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these. Happy Friday y'all!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

EZ All My Ex's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Long Live the King - draw is a little tight but a tasty smoke









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

poppajon75 said:


> First time I've ever heard Cajun steak used to describe a cigar. This coming from from me, having used alfalfa lol.
> Sounds like a winner though.


It's not alfalfa, it's file' (feelay) to us Cajuns!:wink2:


----------



## therick04pp

First one. Damn good.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally a cigar









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

@Olecharlie gift from trade . He's the best. Along with my new fancy ashtray (amazon "damaged box" warehouse steal) . All good.


----------



## mpomario

Love these too. 
￼









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild 







Digging around a bit this afternoon and found a batch of these from 2015 &#128515;


----------



## greasemonger

The yungin's grandma baby sat the little pirate, giving the wife and I our first evening out in 6 weeks, and me an hour for a little V and a stout


----------



## WNYTony

Joya De Nicaragua Clasico courtesy of @Regiampiero This stick is old, old, old but really smooth. Excellent smoke G - thanks bud.


----------



## Scap




----------



## bellts

ebnash said:


> Haven't smoked a Prieto in a while. Been mostly on medium smokes lately. These were starting to seem a little harsh. I grabbed this one about a month ago and threw it in a bag with a 69% Boveda.
> 
> Definitely seems a little smoother and well-rounded with a touch higher RH. These were my 1st box buy a year ago and I got 2, which was a bit of a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is interested in trying some of these, just speak up and I'm glad to share. Just be ready for a bit of a nic hit.


So... I received a few Prieto cigars from @ebnash a couple days ago. Smoked one on the way home and man did it knock me silly! When I got out of the truck my feet felt like they weighed 80 lbs, each! I'm hooked.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Not sure how i felt about this one. Good thing I have a 2nd one in the humidor, need to give it another shot in a month or so.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBones

Currently smoking a La Gloria Cubana Coleccion Reserva. Pretty tasty so far. Dunno how to single out flavors or anything yet though.


----------



## Hickorynut

Soggy Saturday Joya Cabinetta and Sumatra









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183746&stc=1&d=1518265991

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight darn good stick with morning indonesian, Guatemalan and Mexican reigns Java! Yep @Hickorynut were getting a lot of rain today and possible flooding.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183746&stc=1&d=1518265991
> 
> Jas Sum Kral Red Knight darn good stick with morning indonesian, Guatemalan and Mexican reigns Java! Yep @Hickorynut were getting a lot of rain today and possible flooding.


Keep yer powder dry!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

5Vegas Relic and Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Iron Horse courtesy of Dino @UBC03


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Iron Horse courtesy of Dino @UBC03
> View attachment 183762


Hope ya like em...my favorite yard gar

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

bellts said:


> So... I received a few Prieto cigars from @ebnash a couple days ago. Smoked one on the way home and man did it knock me silly! When I got out of the truck my feet felt like they weighed 80 lbs, each! I'm hooked.


These are not advertised as full strength cigars, and I have a very high tolerance, but for some reason these lay it on pretty hard. I'd put these up against any LFD.


----------



## mpomario

Some coffee and a Sanctum before it gets too cold. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning stick. 

Cromag. Pick won't upload. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CAO Brazilia Gol with dark Italian roast. Very pleased with this stick.


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183602&stc=1&d=1518215269
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183610&stc=1&d=1518215269
> 
> Nice little Corto by a BOTL, sorry can't find a pic and unsure who gifted me.
> 
> Great Scotch 18, 21 and 26 year drinks and Sushi provided by @Scotch-n-Stick. Had a great time brother, thanks a bundle!


Pleasure was all mine ! :cb

Always great to see a fellow BOTL. Looking forward to our next meeting and tasting. Thanks for the delicious stick and helping to expand my palate !


----------



## bobbya08

Excellent cigar courtesy of @Rondo. Thanks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> Courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## zephead61

Cojonu 2012









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Love this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Tobacos El Triunfador in what I believe is the Petite Corona. I received this as a return fire bomb from @MattT Great stick and enjoying it to the fullest! Thanks brother.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Tobacos El Triunfador in what I believe is the Petite Corona. I'm thinking I received this from @GOT14U but I'm am not 100% on that. Great stick and enjoying it to the fullest!


I don't think so bud....good to know you like it tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

F


GOT14U said:


> I don't think so bud....good to know you like it tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I went and did some digging and realize now that I received this from Mattt. Original post edited for accuracy.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Got this in a mystery sampler from Cigar Federation - really tasty!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Got this in a mystery sampler from Cigar Federation - really tasty!


Lol...just got a sampler of these today. Been wanting to try them for a while now. Glad to hear you think they are tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Second stick of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Got this in a mystery sampler from Cigar Federation - really tasty!


CFED mystery samplers have been really good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Lol...just got a sampler of these today. Been wanting to try them for a while now. Glad to hear you think they are tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know how some of those internet reviews go when they talk about the complexity changing over each third of the cigar? When you swear they're just making crap up and inventing new flavors as they go?

Well I'm only halfway through this thing and it's like smoking three different cigars already. It's kind of mind-blowing how much it's changed. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=183874&stc=1&d=1518306338

I must say this was a very good smoke!


----------



## disco_potato

EPC Dark Rituals.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> You know how some of those internet reviews go when they talk about the complexity changing over each third of the cigar? When you swear they're just making crap up and inventing new flavors as they go?
> 
> Well I'm only halfway through this thing and it's like smoking three different cigars already. It's kind of mind-blowing how much it's changed. This is definitely a keeper.


The time I buy a sampler instead of a box....thanks for the heads up. Might have to just grab one now instead of later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Cut'n and Smokin.....smells like burnt wood and cigars this afternoon....Merica!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UFC about to kick off! Cigwar to start! Prime smoking after 4 years









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Tasty smoke !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

A little armada with the sounds of artillery in the background (Camp Pendleton).


----------



## GOT14U

Always nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

therick04pp said:


> First one. Damn good.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Man, those Fratellos are so damn tasty. Didn't find them up here until recently, and so glad I've been reunited. Because they taste so good.


----------



## therick04pp

Scotch-n-Stick said:


> Man, those Fratellos are so damn tasty. Didn't find them up here until recently, and so glad I've been reunited. Because they taste so good.


Amen to that. First thought was "wow" and the second was "very distinct flavor, gotta get some more of these"...lol. Always good to find a stick that separates itself from the rest.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

Hickorynut said:


> TGIF. AF Seleccion blah blah and IBCC Thor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hey brother, that's one of my go to sticks ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Namakubi Ecuador


----------



## GOT14U

Killer smoke and fights!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight! So good...atlat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akslowburn

First My Father to end out the day...not a bad smoke..


----------



## WNYTony

Tattoo Needles this afternoon










Tonight a My Father lancero, courtesy of @acitalianman13


----------



## Hickorynut

A little trip to Honduras this morn with a stop over in Guatemala....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> A little trip to Honduras this morn with a stop over in Guatemala....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Have you tried the intenso Maduro Gilbert yet? Just wondering how it is.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Another Blue Sunday with Sumatra,
> View attachment 184082


Would you say these are comparable to Man o War Ruination? Had only MOW, but read something like that.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Have you tried the intenso Maduro Gilbert yet? Just wondering how it is.


I have not, but I am pretty sure @msmith1986 has.....


----------



## loadz

Undercrown Papas Fritas. Really enjoying this after a good meal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Breakfast stick, on the porch, in the rain with a coffee. Peaceful, perfect morning.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last night's cigar. Coupled with Tullamore Dew and Guinness. There was a Montecristo that followed, but I'll have to find the ring to post the nomenclature.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Would you say these are comparable to Man o War Ruination? Had only MOW, but read something like that.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not really, the spice profile on the blue is sweeter, the pepper is more of a white and not nearly as in your face, the leather is on the backside. I'd put the strength at just shy of full. If you haven't tried the Ruination pick one or two up! It's the MOW on steroids!


----------



## Fusion

Hoyo AJF Today


----------



## acitalianman13

Alec Bradley black market complements of @JohnBrody15









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Had this guy courtesy of @blackrabbit








It was a Cult blood red moon mini perfecto infused by @blackrabbit with aromatic pipe tobacco. I didn't quite taste pipe tobacco till the very end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

H-Town from @bobbya08 wow....this is good! Mega thanks Brother

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> H-Town from @bobbya08 wow....this is good! Mega thanks Brother
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Glad you liked it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Southern Draw Quickdraw - the PA broadleaf blend. First of these and this is pretty good so far.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=184122&stc=1&d=1518381587

Finally my first stick today along with a cold Hafbrau Dunkel.

My first FSG, really a nice stick. I ordered a few singles from Neptune a while back and this was one of the variety.


----------



## quesquared

Yesterday's essentials for my day trip...
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Eminence and Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Southern Draw Quickdraw - the PA broadleaf blend. First of these and this is pretty good so far.


Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Eminence and Kona,
> View attachment 184146


that cello about says it all....:surprise:


----------



## Fusion

One of my own for the after lunch smoke


----------



## JohnBrody15

acitalianman13 said:


> Alec Bradley black market complements of @JohnBrody15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoyed it sir! It has (had) about a years rest on it.


----------



## acitalianman13

JohnBrody15 said:


> I hope you enjoyed it sir! It has (had) about a years rest on it.


I did very much. It's definitely box worthy decided to rott since it shipped
With boveda!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

First one of these - Cohiba Red Dot Rubusto. So far so good. Earth, spice, tobacco. Still developing and learning.

Edit: required a restart mid way through. 1hr smoke. May be due to the extra humity during the storms we are getting in the panhandle.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double toro. 6x60


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=184314&stc=1&d=1518399551

This really was a good stick!


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Eminence and Kona,
> View attachment 184146


Whoa what kind of stain did you use on that wrapper?????

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Bobalu Texas Select San Andreas. So much flavor, I wish I'd tried their cigars sooner.


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Southern Draw Quickdraw - the PA broadleaf blend. First of these and this is pretty good so far.


Looks like someone is going to get smacked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Had to go with the johnny tobacconaut again. Awesome cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Jacob's Ladder.


No, it's not a Jacob's Ladder. Quickdraw comes in 3 different wrappers and looks to be a more value end of the line. Manager at the shop gave it to me to try and see how I liked it. Have not yet had a Jacob's Ladder.



mpomario said:


> Looks like someone is going to get smacked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL Making A Wish(es) come true elsewhere - no worries

Tonight for me a Regius Black Winter 2015 Corona Gorda Yummy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Connecticut and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Black and IBCC Thor.....the flowerdy smell of this one had me a little scared....don't notice it once fired..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

To the office!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> La Palina Black and IBCC Thor.....the flowerdy smell of this one had me a little scared....don't notice it once fired..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


To me, those are fantastic!

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> To me, those are fantastic!
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


It was really good. I'm wishing I'd have picked more than a 5ver up....


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> No, it's not a Jacob's Ladder. Quickdraw comes in 3 different wrappers and looks to be a more value end of the line. Manager at the shop gave it to me to try and see how I liked it. Have not yet had a Jacob's Ladder.


You are absolutely correct. My apologies, I left off the (?), lol. I'm not familiar with the line but have heard about the Jacob's Ladder and was wondering if that was it. I didn't realize that they had several lines out. Thanks for the info Tony, I think I may give them a try.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> La Palina Black and IBCC Thor.....the flowerdy smell of this one had me a little scared....don't notice it once fired..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


If you liked that one, try the EPC Dark Rituals and Nica Libre Potencia.


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> If you liked that one, try the EPC Dark Rituals and Nica Libre Potencia.


Had both this past week. Potencia left me fairly impressed.


----------



## mrolland5500

Aventador with Starbucks feeling a little on the high cotton side this mawnin oh wait proper grammar "morning"









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Aventador with Starbucks feeling a little on the high cotton side this mawnin oh wait proper grammar "morning"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


High falutin so and so..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Avo Ritmo from last night.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lightweight lunch, headache is fading


----------



## Fusion

101 ltd


----------



## mrolland5500

PropeR









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Ya dig?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Either my palate is borked or it was just too cold cause I got nothing but tobacco from it.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> 101 ltd


got a couple of those resting cause a you!


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH H-town babyyyyyy!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> got a couple of those resting cause a you!


Created by Camacho Cigars for Room 101, good medium smoke IMO


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Guatemalan this afternoon,







I don't much care for these fresh but once they hit that sweet spot dayyym these are good! 
This batch is Feb of 2016 and just starting to hit stride.


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jericho Hill and Guatemalan this afternoon,
> View attachment 184522
> 
> I don't much care for these fresh but once they hit that sweet spot dayyym these are good!
> This batch is Feb of 2016 and just starting to hit stride.


 Yeah I'm with you I that

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Ezra tonight...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Diesel Sideshow...Elephant Man









Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## LeatherNeck

Villiger Colorado


----------



## mrolland5500

poppajon75 said:


> Diesel Sideshow...Elephant Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


Man I love those sticks #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mrolland5500 said:


> Man I love those sticks #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My first time with it and, I'm enjoying it.

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> Diesel Sideshow...Elephant Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


I've been eyeballing that box for quite some time now. I'm a diesel fan so I think it's time.


----------



## msmith1986

CdG maduro corona. I forgot I threw another bundle in the cheapo tupper back in September. It's funny how these are $1.25/stick and made in the same factory as more expensive Altadis offerings like Monte, and these are superb compared to Monte.
I can't get a focused pic because I'm riding with my wife at the moment. *she likes running through the gears in her car more than I do, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Self explanatory









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Self explanatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think I see what you did here....:vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> I think I see what you did here....:vs_laugh:


Ol' purty smart kuntry boi &#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

From this place in Miami where a lady comes in and rolls the cigars. A lot of grass and hay and kind of one note throughout, yet an enjoyable experience none the less. Excellent burn and draw. That ash stayed on until the band. Never got stale or acrid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot




----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


>


No school?

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to fire a @Fusion pink nose special. We have winter here so I had to hike over a mountain to keep warm enough to smoke it. It was an enjoyable hike and cigar! Good work sir, please let me know what leaf you used.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> No school?
> 
> Sent from Joe's other recliner


Just received my diploma last month. No more school for me, just interning and job hunting.


----------



## greasemonger

Snowdrift porter and Torano blue (whatever that means buts its decent so far)


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Just received my diploma last month. No more school for me, just interning and job hunting.


Cool..congratulations and good luck in the job hunting

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> I decided to fire a @*Fusion* pink nose special. We have winter here so I had to hike over a mountain to keep warm enough to smoke it. It was an enjoyable hike and cigar! Good work sir, please let me know what leaf you used.


Thats Piloto Cubano Ligero and Corojo 99 Seco filler, Used the same Corojo 99 Seco as a binder and the wrapper is Ecuadorian Seco


----------



## yamirstogies239

Arturo fuente









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> BWS Green Hornet,
> 
> View attachment 184682


So good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

So good...and a money shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron '26 Maduro - the Famous Smoke 75th anniversary edition


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> BWS Green Hornet,
> View attachment 184682


That and the killer bee are fantastic smokes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP Red and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave Maria Argentum and Jazzy Jazz.....thank you AJ for affordable smokes that age well....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Londres on the way to drilling job in Augusta


----------



## churchpunk

I have a bad habit of taking pictures and then not posting them. I smoked this yesterday, bout to go out for a breakfast cigar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Cigar before work? Why yes, please. Thanks @WNYTony for the cigar


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Always a Favorite


----------



## zephead61

WNYTony said:


> Padron '26 Maduro - the Famous Smoke 75th anniversary edition


Where did you find that ashtray? Wouldn't mind having one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of accessories there, my friend!


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Lots of accessories there, my friend!


Gotta be prepared for anything lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Alec Bradly Prensado robusto with a year age on it. Good stick! There was a nice sunny warm backyard to finish it up in after the dog walk.


----------



## Mike2147

Padron 1964 Anny.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

After seeing @prophoto25 's post about the Flor de Oliva and remembering I have one of about the same age in my humidor I knew that I had to smoke it. And then on top of that, it was given to me by @poppajon75 who is now a moderator! So in celebration of its good review and poppajon's rise in the hierarchy I smoked something that was phenomenal.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prophoto25

churchpunk said:


> After seeing @prophoto25 's post about the Flor de Oliva and remembering I have one of about the same age in my humidor I knew that I had to smoke it. And then on top of that, it was given to me by @poppajon75 who is now a moderator! So in celebration of its good review and poppajon's rise in the hierarchy I smoked something that was phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how was your version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## churchpunk

prophoto25 said:


> So how was your version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I loved it! It through me off guard a little bit, because when I put it in my mouth I got hit with sweetness, but not overwhelmingly, so like a curious idiot I kept pressing my tongue against the tip of the wrapper trying to determine if they had sweetened it or if that was just the natural flavor of the aged wrapper and I'm pretty sure it was just the way the wrapper was. The smoke itself was slightly floral and very smooth, which was a nice contrast to my typical full bodied maduros that I enjoy. Overall it was pretty fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

churchpunk said:


> I loved it! It through me off guard a little bit, because when I put it in my mouth I got hit with sweetness, but not overwhelmingly, so like a curious idiot I kept pressing my tongue against the tip of the wrapper trying to determine if they had sweetened it or if that was just the natural flavor of the aged wrapper and I'm pretty sure it was just the way the wrapper was. The smoke itself was slightly floral and very smooth, which was a nice contrast to my typical full bodied maduros that I enjoy. Overall it was pretty fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it. I bought them from a brother in the WTS section here. Had somewhere around 6 months on them before I got them. One of these weeks I'm going to do a reminisce tour of the budget smokes I started on.

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=184802&stc=1&d=1518561078

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=184810&stc=1&d=1518561078

Good stick!


----------



## msmith1986

Verocú 440 for Tat-Tuesday. Heading home to eat cake, my youngest baby doll is 6 today. Oh my how time goes by.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. I bought them from a brother in the WTS section here. Had somewhere around 6 months on them before I got them. One of these weeks I'm going to do a reminisce tour of the budget smokes I started on.
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


I'd like to see that list....

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I'd like to see that list....
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


I assure you it's a fairly short list of budget smokes but, I enjoyed every one of them. So not much has changed 
Why is my right rear tire pressure light on lol

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## ebnash

Semper Noctem said:


> Lots of accessories there, my friend!


The most important being the Red Bull. I thought I was the only weirdo who drank Red Bulls with cigars...


----------



## Matfam1

poppajon75 said:


> I assure you it's a fairly short list of budget smokes but, I enjoyed every one of them. So not much has changed
> Why is my right rear tire pressure light on lol
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


If it were me... I think I'd start with checking the right rear tire... just kinda thinking out loud.

Sorry couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> The most important being the Red Bull. I thought I was the only weirdo who drank Red Bulls with cigars...


Redbull is for Vodka. ...and then maybe cigars 

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## mpomario

churchpunk said:


> I loved it! It through me off guard a little bit, because when I put it in my mouth I got hit with sweetness, but not overwhelmingly, so like a curious idiot I kept pressing my tongue against the tip of the wrapper trying to determine if they had sweetened it or if that was just the natural flavor of the aged wrapper and I'm pretty sure it was just the way the wrapper was. The smoke itself was slightly floral and very smooth, which was a nice contrast to my typical full bodied maduros that I enjoy. Overall it was pretty fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The regular FDO are sweetened tip I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are quickly becoming my favorite quick stick. Smokes like a full sized smoke. I really needed this combo today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

ebnash said:


> The most important being the Red Bull. I thought I was the only weirdo who drank Red Bulls with cigars...


I do too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Compliments of @GOT14U

This is an amazing smoke, Jared. I was apprehensive because I've never met a Caldwell that I didn't want to toss very early on. I believe this is Hit and Run. Either way, it is smooth and balanced and I am really enjoying it. Many thanks, friend!


----------



## greasemonger

Matfam1 said:


> If it were me... I think I'd start with checking the right rear tire... just kinda thinking out loud.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it were me I'd start by trying to remember where my right rear ended up after 2 rotations and give up until one looked soft.
Cheers!


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Compliments of @GOT14U
> 
> This is an amazing smoke, Jared. I was apprehensive because I've never met a Caldwell that I didn't want to toss very early on. I believe this is Hit and Run. Either way, it is smooth and balanced and I am really enjoying it. Many thanks, friend!


Ya I'm usually a darker kinda of guy but those are one of my favs for sure. Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

poppajon75 said:


> I assure you it's a fairly short list of budget smokes but, I enjoyed every one of them. So not much has changed
> Why is my right rear tire pressure light on lol
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


You gotta treat it like a truck spare tire where you throw it into your rotation every now and then


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> These are quickly becoming my favorite quick stick. Smokes like a full sized smoke. I really needed this combo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nice dark oily wrapper looks yummy!


----------



## poppajon75

Matfam1 said:


> If it were me... I think I'd start with checking the right rear tire... just kinda thinking out loud.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BigPuffer said:


> You gotta treat it like a truck spare tire where you throw it into your rotation every now and then


I think that tire will be fine but, have you seen @Hickorynut's new signature 

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 taa,


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> I think that tire will be fine but, have you seen @Hickorynut's new signature
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch


I'm dyin over hear. Best thread of the day.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony

El Triunfador lancero tonight


----------



## WNYTony

zephead61 said:


> Where did you find that ashtray? Wouldn't mind having one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Fleabay - here you go. It's great for the single smoker

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cohiba-Rose-Gold-Titanium-Vintage-Smoking-Cigar-Tobacco-Cigarette-Ashtray-Holder/292015965387?epid=1332073510&hash=item43fd8204cb:g:BX0AAOSw5cNYj-5V


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Great stick at the lounge tonight, had to grab couple for the humidor.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

San Cristobal and Iron Bean Ride or Die....yumm! Ride or Die is not a powerhouse but has some deep flavors, but the San Cristobal is too mild on its own (IMHO)









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## zephead61

WNYTony said:


> Fleabay - here you go. It's great for the single smoker
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cohiba-Rose-Gold-Titanium-Vintage-Smoking-Cigar-Tobacco-Cigarette-Ashtray-Holder/292015965387?epid=1332073510&hash=item43fd8204cb:g:BX0AAOSw5cNYj-5V


Thank you sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo La Fortaleza and Sumatra this damp morning,


----------



## bobbya08

First time with this one. I'm pretty sure it was gifted to me by @Gumby-cr. I could be wrong though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

This was a joy to smoke.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

ez ugly xmas sweater

View attachment 184930

Really full.
Really tasty. Lots of black pepper, dried fruit and root beer.
Not for the novice.
I recommend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Late lunch break, V with a cup of Kona,


----------



## quesquared

My lil hump day V-day honey









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

@csk415 fantastic. I really enjoyed it. Thank you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> ez ugly xmas sweater
> 
> View attachment 184930
> 
> Really full.
> Really tasty. Lots of black pepper, dried fruit and root beer.
> Not for the novice.
> I recommend.


Takes a damn man son!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

El Rey Del Mundo after lunch, these got much better after 9 months rest


----------



## mrolland5500

Lef lef lef right lef about face









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sticking with the Saka theme today. This courtesy of @mrolland5500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> First time with this one. I'm pretty sure it was gifted to me by @Gumby-cr. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, that is a GREAT smoke..

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> First time with this one. I'm pretty sure it was gifted to me by @Gumby-cr. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those replaced the lfd dl as my favorite NC

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Those replaced the lfd dl as my favorite NC
> 
> Sent from Joe's other recliner


Yes sir they are very good. I'm definetly going to be buying some of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sticking with the Saka theme today. This courtesy of @mrolland5500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with a Saka themed day! Your missing a Mi Querida, better squeeze one in ! And your Unicorn...lol

This thing makes paperwork do able! 
2017 TAA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Can't go wrong with a Saka themed day! Your missing a Mi Querida, better squeeze one in ! And your Unicorn...lol
> 
> This thing makes paperwork do able!
> 2017 TAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any Mi Querida left and I'm not firing up a unicorn today lol. I will be buying a box of Todos Las Dias soon though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I don't have any Mi Querida left and I'm not firing up a unicorn today lol. I will be buying a box of Todos Las Dias soon though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check fine Ash think he has them. Plus the 20% off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Lef lef lef right lef about face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you live in Georgia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Sticking with the Saka theme today. This courtesy of @mrolland5500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH darn good stick enjoy my brother!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Check fine Ash think he has them. Plus the 20% off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I get 20% off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this smoke cannon courtesy of @Irishfuente. Love these! Great day today! Happy Valentines!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> How do I get 20% off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Money!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Saka TLD with Coca Cola at the lounge.


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural, Quandrum (robusto)


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> bobbya08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get 20% off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> With me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm smoking my last one as I type this. 20% sounds pretty nice


----------



## mpomario

Still enjoy these. Good change of pace.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I'm smoking my last one as I type this. 20% sounds pretty nice


CP has the Toro's for $91 and free shipping on a 10 box which is a little better than 20% off MSRP
Prices seem good on the other sizes also

https://www.cigarpage.com/dunbarton-todas-las-dias.html


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> Saka TLD with Coca Cola at the lounge.


Let me know bud. I got you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

H Upman by AJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Pardon 1926 for me....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pairs well with some Danzig!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Phil says it's a good smoke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

This was passed to me about a year ago. Figured it would have been better. It's not bad. It rates on the good side.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Gumby-cr

bobbya08 said:


> First time with this one. I'm pretty sure it was gifted to me by @*Gumby-cr*. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you one but can't remember what size it was. I should have taken notes on what I sent you :vs_laugh: IMO those were one of my favorite cigars of last year and still are to this day. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Gumby-cr said:


> I sent you one but can't remember what size it was. I should have taken notes on what I sent you :vs_laugh: IMO those were one of my favorite cigars of last year and still are to this day. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


Well it was the one you sent me then because it's the only one I have. It was a great cigar thanks again brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Duena Petite Lancero tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

This little Bobalu caught my eye this morn. Super Fuente Criollo with IBCC Ride or Die.....









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Series JJ and Sumatra,


----------



## disco_potato

Not a bad stick.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

disco_potato said:


> Not a bad stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


No idea about the stick... nice composition on the pic though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got a busy afternoon so an early lunch today,
Flores Y Rodriguez 10th anni,


----------



## mrolland5500

Bearded Chef









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Marvin Ruiz custom from Ruiz cigars in Sparks NV


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores Gran Reserva from our long lost Brother @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Airbender and Guatemalan,


----------



## mpomario

A favorite courtesy of @Ender1553. Tell the cigar jungle I won't be there tonight. Got family coming into town. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

mpomario said:


> A favorite courtesy of @Ender1553. Tell the cigar jungle I won't be there tonight. Got family coming into town.


Date night for me too since i'm leaving town for the weekend, glad you're enjoying the RP!


----------



## Fusion

RP Edge B52 Maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Romeo Y Julieta RYJ Bully 
Profile of leather and charcoal through the 1st 3rd so far...not my favorite...


----------



## LeatherNeck

I had to put the Bully down midway because it just wasn't doing it me. Next up was this AB Coyol from 2016. Better, but my meds must be interfering with my tastebuds because this favorite of mine is only just hitting the spot. Oh well, at least I'm off the couch and out enjoying having a smoke. Good report from the Dr. today!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> I had to put the Bully down midway because it just wasn't doing it me. Next up was this AB Coyol from 2016. Better, but my meds must be interfering with my tastebuds because this favorite of mine is only just hitting the spot. Oh well, at least I'm off the couch and out enjoying having a smoke. Good report from the Dr. today!


Glad to hear a good report. Night smoke. It's 70 outside right now.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

I don't normally post in this section for multiple reason but this is what I had today and I gotta say I don't get y'all see in it


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stogiepuffer said:


> Glad to hear a good report. Night smoke. It's 70 outside right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks bud; those are pretty solid smokes from what I've been seeing.


----------



## greasemonger

ROMEO and Leinie Northwoods lager


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185178&stc=1&d=1518745077


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> A Marvin Ruiz custom from Ruiz cigars in Sparks NV


That's a good looking smoke!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> That's a good looking smoke!


Yes and its a great smoke, we go to Reno twice a year and the last two times iv picked some up, he will mail them out, lots of choices as all he sells are his own customs.
Im pretty sure the one i was smoking today was a Gordito

https://ruizcigars.com/collections/cigar-bundles


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Yes and its a great smoke, we go to Reno twice a year and the last two times iv picked some up, he will mail them out, lots of choices as all he sells are his own customs.
> Im pretty sure the one i was smoking today was a Gordito
> 
> https://ruizcigars.com/collections/cigar-bundles


Thx for the link!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanie,


----------



## WNYTony

Curivari Buenaventura this fine evening


----------



## therick04pp

Little after work treat.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin commute smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO La Traviata and Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> Mornin commute smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Foul! Twice in a row.......I gotta get some a those 

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Hickorynut

It is Friday after all....AF Magnum R44 and Iron Bean Ride or Die. ....









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Matfam1

These are from yesterday. My van has been in the shop for 2 weeks and it's too cold to smoke outside. I couldn't smoke in the rental car, so it's been awhile.










I love these!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

FG Phenom No 1
Man I'm blown away by the creaminess and flavor of this thing









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

I had a CAO Fuma Em Corda last night. Definitely tasty and unique!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> It is Friday after all....AF Magnum R44 and Iron Bean Ride or Die. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

VF at Lou's Smokehouse


----------



## quesquared

Yesterday's stick.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> CAO La Traviata and Costa Rican,
> View attachment 185218


I've seen these posted a few times and have been hovering over the BUY button for weeks. Decisions...

Partagas Benji MS. Was expecting more power and spice from the ligeros but it was a fairly mild stick.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Man O War side project Phalanx this things a monster!

Sent from My recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

These are a tasty part of my rotation.


----------



## mrolland5500

PropeR Like









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Home roll from one of our members @ADRUNKK Smoking and tasting great Aaron:thumb:


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Man O War side project Phalanx this things a monster!
> 
> Sent from My recliner


Spicy!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Spicy!
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Very good cigar buddy I'm always surprised by these Man O Wars since they're a CI only thing it makes me think that there lacking in something. Well these are not !! They seriously need some hibernation in your humi but if you have the patience believe me you'll be rewarded. A very complex cigar that only gets better as you progress through the 3rds and not as spicy as you'd think. I've smoked a ton of AJ cigars and these are WAY up there!

Sent from My recliner


----------



## disco_potato

Never been let down by Curivari. Roasted peanut joined by citrus along the way.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

disco_potato said:


> Never been let down by Curivari. Roasted peanut joined by citrus along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Love me some Curivari cigars! Ya know they've released a whole new lineup.

Sent from My recliner


----------



## GOT14U

Mombacho Liga Maestro....









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson and Kona,


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Regius









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EPC Dark Ritual and TinCup.....thanks to @LeatherNeck....might become an EPC fanboy.....









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## poppajon75

Aging Room Bin No. 1 from @Hickorynut. Looks like you may have been holding on to this for a while before sending it. A tasty treat indeed, thank you!
















Sent from Joe's couch while napping before Joe gets back with the beer.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Aging Room Bin No. 1 from @Hickorynut. Looks like you may have been holding on to this for a while before sending it. A tasty treat indeed, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch while napping before Joe gets back with the beer.


Thanks for the reminder...I might have a couple left.... 

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks for the reminder...I might have a couple left....
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


It's got a nice progression. Spicy leather into sweet leather. Great smoke!

Sent from Joe's couch while napping before Joe gets back with the beer.


----------



## macko2000

Oliva Serie o . Not picking up much, but I attribute that to my virgin palate. Pepper earthish maybe









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SLR Gen2 from the 8th green


----------



## mpomario

My TGIF smoke courtesy of @StillPuffin. I think I may like this as much as the FDLA and I really like those. Thanks man! Sorry for the sideways pic. Not sure why it does that when on my Macbook.


----------



## disco_potato

macko2000 said:


> Oliva Serie o . Not picking up much, but I attribute that to my virgin palate. Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It's a fairly mild stick. To me, O and G lines bring a profile dominated by roasted nuts.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Straight out of the mailbox ...for science of course










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Straight out of the mailbox ...for science of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is it? The USPS is helping me out with the aging process! Usually takes a day but not this time...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> How is it? The USPS is helping me out with the aging process! Usually takes a day but not this time...
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


So far I am digging it ! Similar to the making bacon peppered but a bit more tame so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macko2000

disco_potato said:


> It's a fairly mild stick. To me, O and G lines bring a profile dominated by roasted nuts.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I have several darker cigars.....not sure I'm ready for the extra nicotine or whatever comes with it. But I'm probably going to soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CH Tennessee Waltz from @WNYTony very grateful, thank you!


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a limited edition fusion today thanks to the local here at puff @Fusion
If I wasn't color blind I could tell you what color the dot is but I'm just not positive. Good smoke, loved the taste. Your on to something bud!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Had me a limited edition fusion today thanks to the local here at puff @Fusion
> If I wasn't color blind I could tell you what color the dot is but I'm just not positive. Good smoke, loved the taste. Your on to something bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The dot is red. 
The dog is brown.

I think you'd better feed him dinner. He looks hungry. And he is sitting there so patiently!! Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> The dot is red.
> The dog is brown.
> 
> I think you'd better feed him dinner. He looks hungry. And he is sitting there so patiently!! Haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....good deal I was trying for the red one! That dog has you fooled by the way!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat,


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Lol....good deal I was trying for the red one! That dog has you fooled by the way!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Lmao your both color blind, thats the fusion pink dot/nose


----------



## LeatherNeck

Asylum 33


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Oliva Hellion Devils Own. 1 of the 10 pack free sampler with box purchase. Ok for a light smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Camacho Criollo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Amazing smoke guys if you haven't tried it yet. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Work of art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JdN Antano Dark Corojo Doble Fuente and Guatemalan. Dang long names....good smoke..









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Straight Ligero and Sumatra,


----------



## mrolland5500

Yellow Rose









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Relaxing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Last night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Just about to light this up...


----------



## Fusion

Cracker Crumbs from @blackrabbit someone did send me another recently but iv had this a while, nice smoke


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This one was calling my name.
Puro Authentico Maduro, well rested









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission while enjoying some sunshine

Sent from My recliner


----------



## talisker10

Davidoff sig 2


----------



## acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Norteno









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DE Nirvana Cameroon, robusto. Lit with a cedar spill. These are really good.








Man, these and the Nub Cammy are very similar. A worthwhile smoke IMO. Nice and spicy/floral/woody notes. Not baking spices or pepper, but more like spicy wood. Complex and luxurious.


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> DE Nirvana Cameroon, robusto. Lit with a cedar spill. These are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, these and the Nub Cammy are very similar. A worthwhile smoke IMO. Nice and spicy/floral/woody notes. Not baking spices or pepper, but more like spicy wood. Complex and luxurious.


I really like the CG and Toro size in those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Aging Room F55 Quattro. I never noticed the brass knuckles on the bands of these. Duh. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Delicious









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Guatemalan this afternoon


----------



## zephead61

Vieje









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185658&stc=1&d=1518902515

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185666&stc=1&d=1518902515

Headed to Downtown for some personal business, the rain was horrendous so I stoped 5 miles away from the house at a local cigar lounge and watched some of the Olympic Games and talked lounge talk.


----------



## zephead61

Third and final stick of the day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Sammich









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

quesquared said:


> Sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What's your take on them?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## quesquared

GOT14U said:


> What's your take on them?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


In true EZ fashion, beginning 1st 3rd jalapeno through the nose. Calms down quickly. Smooth Dark cocoa, black pepper, some seeetness. 2nd third creamy with aforementioned flavors, some wood, slight leather on finish. Last third some spices maybe a very slight dried fruit lingering in finish. It's Sweet creamy chocolate and strength picks up a bit...Med-full. Reminds me alot of chocolate chip cookie, but a bit more full on flavor. Good stick, but vastly different to last brass knuckles...all imho and taste buds, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Almost picked one of those up today. Can't wait to try the Ohana you sent. Underground had a whole mess of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

One of my oldest sticks and one of my first cigar loves. Even better with a little over a year one it. Still love Brazilian tobacco. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> Almost picked one of those up today. Can't wait to try the Ohana you sent. Underground had a whole mess of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They are good bro

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> One of my oldest sticks and one of my first cigar loves. Even better with a little over a year one it. Still love Brazilian tobacco.
> View attachment 185682
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite CAO!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo Bourbon Barrel Aged Maduro with Red Brick Chai Spiced Milk Stout. Thats a good tasting combo so far


----------



## therick04pp

LOD X.O. with a Habano Rosado wrapper. Fantastic stick.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Just lit up this beautiful Habana Vieja Salomone that I received a while back from @bobbya08. The shaggy foot and flagged head didn't survive because of the cello; which makes me question the reason why such a beauty was celloed in the first place. 
Wonderful toasted coconut (think macaroon), hazelnut, and black coffee right off the bat. Very nice buddy, thank you! 
I'm pairing tonight with Exotico Tequila Blanco. So far it's looking to be an amazing adventure.


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Just lit up this beautiful Habana Vieja Salomone that I received a while back from @bobbya08. The shaggy foot and flagged head didn't survive because of the cello; which makes me question the reason why such a beauty was celloed in the first place.
> 
> Wonderful toasted coconut (think macaroon), hazelnut, and black coffee right off the bat. Very nice buddy, thank you!
> 
> I'm pairing tonight with Exotico Tequila Blanco. So far it's looking to be an amazing adventure.


Let me know what you think about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Me too, Necky. @bobbya08 sent me the lancero.


----------



## Shaver702

OneStrangeOne said:


> V Melanie,
> 
> View attachment 185202


One of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Kidvegas said:


> La Mission while enjoying some sunshine
> 
> Sent from My recliner


What's your take on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Shaver702 said:


> What's your take on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's different! I've had these a bit over a year and I'm still on the fence as to really liking them or not.

Sent from My recliner


----------



## Shaver702

Kidvegas said:


> It's different! I've had these a bit over a year and I'm still on the fence as to really liking them or not.
> 
> Sent from My recliner


I saw this one in my local BM and wasn't sure. I may pick it up and give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Shaver702 said:


> I saw this one in my local BM and wasn't sure. I may pick it up and give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good plan. I'd love ta hear what ya think

Sent from My recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Let me know what you think about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rondo said:


> Me too, Necky. @bobbya08 sent me the lancero.


It's a slow burner that's for sure. Right now I'm 40 min in and only about halfway. It likes to take things slow so you gotta be patient (something I'm not good at). If you do, you'll be rewarded....trust me. The black coffee is the dominant flavor so far while the macaroon faded early but the hazelnut has transformed into macadamia nut at this point. It has no pepper that I can detect, but the toasted nuttiness more than makes up for it. I'm pairing with tequila so I'm getting the fruity pepperiness there that, IMHO, plays well with this cigar. In two words: Freaking Awesome! 
Right b4 posting this at the midway point and the first ash drop, It's doing a transition into some baking spices and bread flavor. Black coffee is still holding it's ground.


----------



## Kidvegas

Last Call

Sent from My recliner


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> It's different! I've had these a bit over a year and I'm still on the fence as to really liking them or not.
> 
> Sent from My recliner


The short robusto size in that line is something special. The other sizes don't compare at all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Shaver702 said:


> I saw this one in my local BM and wasn't sure. I may pick it up and give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like em a lot!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou and a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pam64 on the way


----------



## cammons

MI Querida Ancho Largo










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Jamais Vu & Clyneish 14. This hasn't been my favorite stick in the past but maybe a week in the cigar waste land of Vancouver has made me hungry...it was dope
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Oliva V
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Classic Covers 15 and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lettin' the Blind Man take the wheel.....with French Roast Jazzy jazz...










Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like em a lot!


Sorry Nathan, I just couldn't help myself...:vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Lettin' the Blind Man take the wheel.....with French Roast Jazzy jazz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


And as a parent you think that's ok&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
I Just had to

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> And as a parent you think that's ok&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> I Just had to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bwahahaha. ....touche~!  

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> And as a parent you think that's ok&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> I Just had to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When my youngest son started driving I would be inclined to answer this question with an unequivocal, YES!:vs_whistle:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> When my youngest son started driving I would be inclined to answer this question with an unequivocal, YES!:vs_whistle:


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185762&stc=1&d=1518963912

Haven't smoked one of these in a while. Nice with plenty of dark roast java!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185770&stc=1&d=1518966285

Never thought too much about it but every Nub that I have smoked hold a long perfect even burn ash until the end! Not sure why but sure makes them a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine Mode 5

Sent from My recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Maduro









Sent from the bat cave where I saw a unicorn


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Nat Sherman Metropolitan Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bat cave where I saw a unicorn


So you do have "normal" cigars.....
I almost think of you as human now.:wink2:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> So you do have "normal" cigars.....
> I almost think of you as human now.:wink2:


Yes sir I sure do that's where I started from but the boutique brands still put their heart and soul into their products

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

El Cobre 
While reorganizing my stash last week, I found a couple of these babies hiding. It's time to acquire some more I guess; maybe I'll hide the last one until I do.:grin2:


----------



## zephead61

Boondock Saint









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Oaky and toasty. Breakfast of warriors


----------



## mpomario

After taxes, light start watching the 500 and grading. AF DC courtesy of @WABOOM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Oliva









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria Reconquista and Guatemalan


----------



## macko2000

Pysko 7, good smoke
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from My recliner


----------



## macko2000

Burn went from good to goofy...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

macko2000 said:


> Burn went from good to goofy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


How many "feet" is it from where he's standing to the fence? @UBC03

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Hickorynut

Finish the project (dutch door) get a prize! This 11 foot MOW Virtue courtesy of @Olecharlie (nickname Sharkey) thanks brother it's smooth a silk...









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## macko2000

Lol I counted....ill wait for the guesses before revealing.....got worse :-(









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Oliva









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> How many "feet" is it from where he's standing to the fence? @UBC03
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


He gets a pass..he's new.. You, ya jaggoff is another story..lol

Would of never noticed, thanks for the mention.. Yunz suck. You're outta my will !!!

sent from Mario's wineador.. it's chilly in here.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Finish the project (dutch door) get a prize! This 11 foot MOW Virtue courtesy of @Olecharlie (nickname Sharkey) thanks brother it's smooth a silk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Your welcome Hick, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Your welcome Hick, glad you enjoyed it!


I'll be enjoying it for a while...with some crown royal! Woohooooo!









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Westside Threat

Huge thanks to @selpo for this cigar!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185826&stc=1&d=1518995818

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=185834&stc=1&d=1518995818

Noel Rojas UN PESO COURTESY OF @mrolland5500 according to Mario! I have no idea, no band, big shaggy foot. Is this thing legal Mario? :vs_laugh:Wife and I went for a long walk and she said that's an 8 hour stick. Smoked it to the nub in 1 1/2 hours. Still 15 minutes left after the 2nd pic...Very nice Bro thanks a bunch, but you walked my arse off, did you plan that?


----------



## mpomario

These are great budget smokes. Don Diego Fuerte. A buddy sent me this and some Omar Ortez.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LGC serie N and Leinie Creamy Dark on a rainy night. Super mellow and creamy to compliment the libation.


----------



## mpomario

Budget stick Sunday continues. A year on this mixed filler stick has done wonders. Is it crazy that this is one of my favorite Tatuaje sticks? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 80 Years. Been a while since I smoked a cigar(over 2 months)


----------



## WABOOM

George007 said:


> Padron 80 Years. Been a while since I smoked a cigar(over 2 months)


I was starting to think we lost you.


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*My Delicious Weekend*

Friday: Davidoff Anniversario Double R

Saturday: Perdomo 20th Anniversary and Glenfiddich 15 Year Solera (my favorite I wish I could afford to drink it every day single malt)

Sunday: Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva (and two glasses of the same Glenfiddich from Saturday ~ not pictured)


----------



## csk415

Made home from the big D.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon and Sumatra,


----------



## MattT

Nica Libre









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotch-n-Stick said:


> Friday: Davidoff Anniversario Double R
> 
> Saturday: Perdomo 20th Anniversary and Glenfiddich 15 Year Solera (my favorite I wish I could afford to drink it every day single malt)
> 
> Sunday: Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva (and two glasses of the same Glenfiddich from Saturday ~ not pictured)


Yea Buddy, Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel UHC and Iron Bean Cast Iron...3 hrs ago....don't know why it did not post..damn Monday anyway!









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## disco_potato

Opened the humidor and grabbed the first Maduro I saw. Sweet and mild.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*I know why ...*



Hickorynut said:


> Diesel UHC and Iron Bean Cast Iron...3 hrs ago....don't know why it did not post..damn Monday anyway!
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Because it's a MONDAY, that's why. :vs_laugh: Cheers, brother !


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

Olecharlie said:


> Yea Buddy, Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @*Olecharlie*. Managed to sneak away for a quick one on Saturday. Should have sent you a text but it was short notice and a short visit (ie - No scotch LOL). So what, I got one less chore done. :grin2:

Let's connect again sometime next week. Peace !


----------



## churchpunk

Smoked this yesterday, ive been neglecting to post the past few days.
This is a punch bareknuckle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Diesel UHC and Iron Bean Cast Iron...3 hrs ago....don't know why it did not post..damn Monday anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Really? Well, wadayano...


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Really? Well, wadayano...


In the immortal words of Mario...... HELLYEAH! :grin2:


----------



## Tulse

What a huge surprise. Came as a "filler" in a Roma Craft sampler. TNTcigars Vacay. Launched into my top ten.


----------



## JtAv8tor

J21 at the local.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Some sweet pepper and wood.

Supposed to be a pepper bomb but few years rest cut that out almost completely. If anyone is looking for a good, cheap smoke, give it a try.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoyed this bad boy while taking a drive out to the property to check on some things.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Bought these about a year ago and smoked one after a couple weeks and they were terrible. It took 8+ months but these have changed into a completely different smoke. Last one getting lifted up. Smooth now.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Bought these about a year ago and smoked one after a couple weeks and they were terrible. It took 8+ months but these have changed into a completely different smoke. Last one getting lifted up. Smooth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, they love a nap....but once rested are ready to party!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Fusion

This favorite for Maduro Monday


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> This favorite for Maduro Monday












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey guy I had a tabernacle in double corona and it was amazing so I’m trying to pickup a box. Which vitola do you guys like I’m not sure which to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Excuse my Ignorance, trying to figure out how to post pics from Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey guy I had a tabernacle in double corona and it was amazing so I'm trying to pickup a box. Which vitola do you guys like I'm not sure which to get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all personal preference. I'd go corona/lancero cause you get a bit more wrapper in the mix. You can get a box of coronas for ~$170, lancero $230.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Legado de Pepin and Guatemalan,


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## BigPuffer

churchpunk said:


> Smoked this yesterday, ive been neglecting to post the past few days.
> This is a punch bareknuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it. They had 10 robustos for like $30 today


----------



## mrolland5500

Neanderthal










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Eastern Standard from my bro @mrolland5500

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Matfam1

@OneStrangeOne. Dang that was good!









And for the drive home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBones

A Gurkha 125th Anniversary this morning. Gurkha gets a lot of crap but I enjoyed it.


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Eastern Standard from my bro @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


 How is it bud?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> How is it bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Guuuuuud!!!! #HELLYEAH

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Mike2147

Sammich....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Original release from a brother on another site

Edit: Just read half wheel pre release review on this corona gorda. Will be interesting to see if I agree 7 years later.


----------



## Maxwellsays

Puffin' on my first Nica Rustica. I'd swear this thing is infused, it's like candied black peppercorns. 

My dog is indifferent about it.


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Guuuuuud!!!! #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


#HELLYEAH that's what I'm talking about brother enjoy!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@ElCigarShop.com maduro. San Andreas maduro I think.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Works Studios Serpent and the Rainbow









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Black Works Studios Serpent and the Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a meaty thumb bro


----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> That's a meaty thumb bro


Damn hammer doesn't miss&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a meaty thumb bro
> 
> 
> 
> Damn hammer doesn't miss????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## gunnersguru

to was a diesel uncut loved it .


----------



## Maxwellsays

Two in one night? YOU BET!

EP Carrillo Cardinal 52 Natural. This really might be my favorite cigar ever, it's my exact favorite flavor profile. Dried fruits, creamy flavor and texture, and medium bodied at most. I'd love to try the maduro but I can't find it anywhere. 

My dog agrees, too! 

Seriously, don't sleep on this cigar. It flies under the radar (like most EPC, for some reason) but it's so, so good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Double Maduro,


----------



## WNYTony

Down in Kentucky visiting kids/grandkids and it got up to high 60's today. Just happened to have my sticks in the car and managed to get out and enjoy a few cigars for the first round of the year.
Asylum 33 corona and Paul Garmirian corona. Managed to sneak in a Cracker Crumbs later out walking with the missus.


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well, I'm going to be living vicariously through all you guys/gals over the next 4-6 weeks. Don't know how but I broke my sesamoid bone in my right big toe and I'm off my feet for awhile. At least it's not gout which I originally thought it was. Doc told me to not smoke so it heals faster. Hopefully it heals without needing surgery.


----------



## greasemonger

Dang, thats a bummer to be sure. They told me not to smoke after hernia surgery. That lasted all of 20min of being drugged and at home. It IS good advice though. Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Well, I'm going to be living vicariously through all you guys/gals over the next 4-6 weeks. Don't know how but I broke my sesamoid bone in my right big toe and I'm off my feet for awhile. At least it's not gout which I originally thought it was. Doc told me to not smoke so it heals faster. Hopefully it heals without needing surgery.


Speedy recovery Brother.....

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Hickorynut

9 Mos on this RP Cuban Blend....turned into a reasonably good cigar. Cuban? I don't think so, but it is cheap and cheerful!









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Well, I'm going to be living vicariously through all you guys/gals over the next 4-6 weeks. Don't know how but I broke my sesamoid bone in my right big toe and I'm off my feet for awhile. At least it's not gout which I originally thought it was. Doc told me to not smoke so it heals faster. Hopefully it heals without needing surgery.


I'd get a second opinion on the smoking thing! Lol...speedy recovery bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

1st Tatuaje of the day.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Smoke this yesterday. Amazing smoke! Very peppery! Loved it! I suggest you guys find one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

First time having one of these. Very pleasant mid day smoke. Will definitely buy more.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD La Volcado









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

awk6898 said:


> First time having one of these. Very pleasant mid day smoke. Will definitely buy more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Haha what a coincidence! That's what I'm smoking right now too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Good lunch break and a cup of joe at Jay's (macky inspirado)


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Swag Maduro


----------



## greasemonger

At the shop for transmission routine service. AB Sungrown


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting to think you are fond of Corojo...Sharkey.... 

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## zephead61

Blanco Nine









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

2nd Tat of the day. Much better.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Shadowdogg

Finally breaking down and smoking one of the unbanded that @Matfam1 sent me. Finally getting some good weather here.

So @Matfam1 can you fill me in on what I'm smoking here?









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Bacon for supper









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> LFD La Volcado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How is it?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Doesn't get much more exclusive than a brothers home roll. A @Fusion pink clown. I think you're on to something here. Started off with a little chocolate malt, mild spice and, figs maybe... Heading into the second third I'm getting some leather, cedar and, cherries I believe. Good draw and, output. Burn is on point. If this were a blind sampling I would think it's on post with some boutique offerings in the upper mid to lower full flavor with the equivalent body. 
Nice work! I'm looking forward to the others. Thanks for letting me try these out.
















Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## macko2000

El Rey Del Mundo & Dalwhinne 15

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a TaTuesday going!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

And now my fav! Maybe I should get some overalls!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> Doesn't get much more exclusive than a brothers home roll. A @Fusion pink clown. I think you're on to something here. Started off with a little chocolate malt, mild spice and, figs maybe... Heading into the second third I'm getting some leather, cedar and, cherries I believe. Good draw and, output. Burn is on point. If this were a blind sampling I would think it's on post with some boutique offerings in the upper mid to lower full flavor with the equivalent body.
> Nice work! I'm looking forward to the others. Thanks for letting me try these out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Damn @Fusion, I'm used to seeing some homestyle rustic looking seegars from your camp (which I love BTW), but brother you have gone all preppy on us with that roll bro! That looks like a torcedor from DE or Oliva rolled that pink nosed chocolate bar! It seems like it is smoking as good as it looks. You better get your little fingers a'rollin' buddy because you are entering uncharted waters and sharks are a circling! :vs_OMG:


----------



## LeatherNeck

It's a Swag kinda day. Swag Puro Dominicano.


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn @Fusion, I'm used to seeing some homestyle rustic looking seegars from your camp (which I love BTW), but brother you have gone all preppy on us with that roll bro! That looks like a torcedor from DE or Oliva rolled that pink nosed chocolate bar! It seems like it is smoking as good as it looks. You better get your little fingers a'rollin' buddy because you are entering uncharted waters and sharks are a circling! :vs_OMG:


With only one word, I'd describe it as refreshing. It really had soul. There was transitions, a progression and, it kept my interest the entire time. 
And yes, I wasn't sure if I wanted to bite it or, smoke it first lol. It was gorgeous.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Starting to think you are fond of Corojo...Sharkey....
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Dark Oily Nicaragua Maduros and Corojo's are hard to beat Hick!


----------



## BigPuffer

Got this in the mail today and had to light it up. Only one in the package. Why are these not made anymore!?!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WNYTony

La Riqueza lancero tonite


----------



## LeatherNeck

Last one: CAO Pílon


----------



## greasemonger

LeatherNeck said:


> Last one: CAO Pílon


Thoughts? I almost picked up a couple at the B&M earlier today. Making a stop at another shop in Greer, SC in the a.m.


----------



## LeatherNeck

greasemonger said:


> Thoughts? I almost picked up a couple at the B&M earlier today. Making a stop at another shop in Greer, SC in the a.m.


Loving it!


----------



## greasemonger

LeatherNeck said:


> Loving it!


Now I have a goal. Its like going to the grocery store hungry. If I don't have a list I'm doomed to fill my cart with crap I don't need.


----------



## GOT14U

Phil loves this smokes...I think he is on to something!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Livin like a outlaw!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> And now my fav! Maybe I should get some overalls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!





GOT14U said:


> Got me a TaTuesday going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!





GOT14U said:


> Phil loves this smokes...I think he is on to something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!





GOT14U said:


> Livin like a outlaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hahahaha do you just chain smoke all day? I wish I could live that way! Making me jealous. And man some great smokes too. Haven't had the chance to try the green hornet, would love to get my hands on one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Wowza! Heavy duty stick. Currently enjoying the silent 61°, night air.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good with some DAVID Allen Coe!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> Hahahaha do you just chain smoke all day? I wish I could live that way! Making me jealous. And man some great smokes too. Haven't had the chance to try the green hornet, would love to get my hands on one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Your wish may be granted some day! Only if you I Smoke 4+ a night tho...step your game up! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Your wish may be granted some day! Only if you I Smoke 4+ a night tho...step your game up! Lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Haha the ladies in this house b*tch enough about how much I smoke. Everyday I hear about how I'm gonna die of cancer by the time I'm 30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good quickie!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> Haha the ladies in this house b*tch enough about how much I smoke. Everyday I hear about how I'm gonna die of cancer by the time I'm 30.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh buddy the same in this house! Glad I could give 2 shits what anyoythinks. When she can run around the block faster then me I'll take it serious.!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Matfam1

Shadowdogg said:


> Finally breaking down and smoking one of the unbanded that @Matfam1 sent me. Finally getting some good weather here.
> 
> So @Matfam1 can you fill me in on what I'm smoking here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


What did you think? 5 Vegas Gold, I've got one left. Pretty mild to me after 5 months in the hobby. One of the first fivers I bought

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Matfam1 said:


> What did you think? 5 Vegas Gold, I've got one left. Pretty mild to me after 5 months in the hobby. One of the first fivers I bought
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, Connecticuts rock. It's just easier for me to pick up flavors from it. Sweet creamy cedar


----------



## GOT14U

I swear this is my last one...you got Know When to Pick them Son!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Edit


----------



## GOT14U

Tiny lovin from Elton!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## loadz

Heard this cigar was good but i didnt think id like it this much. Definitely getting more. Matt Booth had some good blends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

LFD









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

A cigar no humidor should be without

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Maduro and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Looked tasty so it dies now. La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=186538&stc=1&d=1519218044

A quick one before going to a half day boring meeting. Has anyone heard from @mrolland5500 lately? I sent him a PM but haven't heard back, hope our BOTL is doing fine.


----------



## Toilet Roll

First time trying cgarsltd in UK, fast delivery of my favourite daily smoke. The Chincharelo Novillo.


----------



## greasemonger

Ye Ole Tobacco (Savannah, GA) house blend maduro








Loving these for breakfast


----------



## greasemonger

And another; Jay's house blend maduro behemoth at the jobsite


----------



## Fusion

LP Black Label


----------



## awk6898

75 and sunny here in Maryland today. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to sit out on the porch with a cup of coffee and a Perdomo.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

858sg with @mambo5


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hi my name is JT and I have an EZ addiction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The King Is Dead and Guatemalan Antigua,


----------



## Kidvegas

A great tasting Fable courtesy @mrolland5500 thanks bud this is very good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AVO RITMO 
Not fond of this vitola, but it's all I got and it's tasting pretty good so far. Not sure it's as good as the price point says it is, but that may just be this size.


----------



## huffer33

Did a trade a little while back with @WNYTony and asked for my end blind. Awesome picks buddy, and quite a generous sampler. This first one was tasty for sure. Thanks for taking great care of it all those years too!


----------



## disco_potato

Cubanacan Habano. Good flavors, just a bit too mild.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

Fresh sticks just came in. Decided to let them rest a bit. 70° and shorts, nub it is.
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

I don't ever post in this thread but what the hell. I smoked this one the other day. One of my ex-coworkers/buddy gave it to me. I know nothing about it, but I was told it's an exclusive that you can only get in Los Vegas.


----------



## therick04pp

ADRUNKK said:


> I don't ever post in this thread but what the hell. I smoked this one the other day. One of my ex-coworkers/buddy gave it to me. I know nothing about it, but I was told it's an exclusive that you can only get in Los Vegas.


Thoughts, opinions, how was it??


----------



## Olecharlie

therick04pp said:


> Fresh sticks just came in. Decided to let them rest a bit. 70° and shorts, nub it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I love those Nubs, Maduros my favorite. Cigar page has 25 of what your smoking for $98. There is supposed to be a price increase March 1st.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=186698&stc=1&d=1519258555

Pulled an old faithful that I haven't had in a while with a pour of Balvenie 17 Yr


----------



## acitalianman13

Enjoying an amazing uf-13 on a 70 degree night in nyc. I gottta get me another box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Livin like a outlaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I almost grabbed one of those tonight... how are they?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Olecharlie said:


> I love those Nubs, Maduros my favorite. Cigar page has 25 of what your smoking for $98. There is supposed to be a price increase March 1st.


Price hike ???


----------



## Olecharlie

BigPuffer said:


> Price hike ???


That information was given to by a retail brick and motor shop. All Drew but I do not know that to be a fact.


----------



## Tuckerjack

Kristoff corojo limitada. Ignore the horrendous char line. Having some burn issues with this cigar. Not a fan at the moment, probably because of the work I keep having to put into it to make sure it burns evenly.


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> I almost grabbed one of those tonight... how are they?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


They are terrible! I'd send all you have to me! Please! 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

First for this one.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Blood Red Moon cant remember who sent me this, sorry


----------



## Olecharlie

Mike2147 said:


> First for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Sure looks good, let me know how it is...


----------



## ebnash

disco_potato said:


> Some sweet pepper and wood.
> 
> Supposed to be a pepper bomb but few years rest cut that out almost completely. If anyone is looking for a good, cheap smoke, give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I received one of these in a noob trade last year. I've been sitt My on it for about a year now, so maybe it's worth my flame. I'll smoke it this weekend and report back.


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> Sure looks good, let me know how it is...


Pretty damned good. I'll buy em again.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

My favorite local lounge is having a Padron event tonight. The owner pulled me aside and mentioned that he has had a box of 64 pyramide that’s been sitting for over a year that was available singles purchase. I bought a handful of cigars that I’ll report later, but smoking the pyramide right now and it’s spectacular. Need to get up and grab some more before they are gone...

Construction looks to be spot on!


----------



## MattT

Meh...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BillH

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Mi Querida

Warm enough outside for me to burn one this balmy evening. Hello all!


----------



## Rondo

Haven't had great experiences with FFOX in my career but the filler in this one of 5 years looks like a gimme.









Pretty tasty. Birch beer, cedar and anise.









I can still rattle off a dozen other sticks I'd prefer for the coin.


----------



## Hickorynut

BillH said:


> View attachment 186754
> 
> 
> Mi Querida
> 
> Warm enough outside for me to burn one this balmy evening. Hello all!


Good to see you Bill!!


----------



## quesquared

MF humpday helper









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC to finish out the evening


----------



## WNYTony

In the Shade tonight


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red and Sumatra 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

This Lil' Corona will do just fine. CH La Careme with Sumatra









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## greasemonger

Morning "Grind" and....Sumatra


----------



## ADRUNKK

therick04pp said:


> Thoughts, opinions, how was it??


It was a great cigar, but of course it was free and I don't know how much he paid for it. I'm sure if I knew the cost i wouldn't have liked it as much as I did.


----------



## greasemonger

O.G. maduro in the backup








Was supposed to be for later but I had nothing better to do.


----------



## Maxwellsays

I had an EP Carrillo Dark Rituals last night. Very tasty stick, and it's usually easy to find at a good deal. Not my favorite EPC but a damn fine cigar!


----------



## Hickorynut

Maxwellsays said:


> I had an EP Carrillo Dark Rituals last night. Very tasty stick, and it's usually easy to find at a good deal. Not my favorite EPC but a damn fine cigar!


Yes the @LeatherNeck Necky Sleeper!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## LeatherNeck

greasemonger said:


> Morning "Grind" and....Sumatra


Box worthy?


----------



## Fusion

PDR FYR Today


----------



## greasemonger

LeatherNeck said:


> Box worthy?


 Eeeeh. I probably wouldn't. It was ok, but not complex at all. It was a B&M purchase so I'm not sure on age. I have 2 more at home to try later, but personally the unholy cocktail suits me better.


----------



## BillH

Hickorynut said:


> Good to see you Bill!!


Glad to be seen. I'm getting some more free time to be around here, at least for a week.


----------



## BillH

Went to the local lounge for a smoke.

Damn fine seegar folks.


----------



## zephead61

Pre-release Fedhead









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Inspired by @disco_potato post a few days back, I fired up this RP Fire that I received in a newbie PIF almost a year ago.

I have to say I was quite surprised that it was an enjoyable smoke. Started off with cocoa and wood, turned earthy midpoint, and I swear towards the end I picked up a couple puffs with a scotch like, floral note. In the end it was earthy with the slightest red pepper coming through. I don't think I'd be buying any, but it was a decent smoke. Burned true and I was forcing ashes to break off around an inch.

A little too much resistance on the draw for me, as I had to throttle a couple puffs before my draw, but it never got hot or foul.


----------



## zephead61

ebnash said:


> My favorite local lounge is having a Padron event tonight. The owner pulled me aside and mentioned that he has had a box of 64 pyramide that's been sitting for over a year that was available singles purchase. I bought a handful of cigars that I'll report later, but smoking the pyramide right now and it's spectacular. Need to get up and grab some more before they are gone...
> 
> Construction looks to be spot on!


Never smoked a Padron I didn't like. Nice choice brother.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff Corojo and Guatemalan,


----------



## TCstr8

Skinny Chuck.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

the King is Dead


----------



## bellts

Yummy...


----------



## TCstr8

Unknown









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I've got an F'ton of work to do. Made a cup o joe and one thing led to another...









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I've got an F'ton of work to do. Made a cup o joe and one thing led to another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


I'm still going to give that one another shot. Since the one you sent I've refused to smoke a cigar after heavy red sauce with garlic. I'm convinced that's what I had a problem with.

Tonight, I'll be the first to admit that I think some boutiques are gimmicky...That being said, this is not one of them. EZ Brass Knuckles will punch you in the mouth then, console you with a unique full flavor that still manages subtle undertones like chocolate covered cherries. This is a fantastic cigar that really means business. Thanks JT, this is awesome!









Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

I'm of the state of mind that I could care less how much a cigar costs, who makes it, or how many folks of fame are smoking it; I have but one demand for my cigars: It better please me...period! :vs_cool:
This is one of those.


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> I'm still going to give that one another shot. Since the one you sent I've refused to smoke a cigar after heavy red sauce with garlic. I'm convinced that's what I had a problem with.
> 
> Tonight, I'll be the first to admit that I think some boutiques are gimmicky...That being said, this is not one of them. EZ Brass Knuckles will punch you in the mouth then, console you with a unique full flavor that still manages subtle undertones like chocolate covered cherries. This is a fantastic cigar that really means business. Thanks JT, this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


EZ cigars have not let me down one bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> I'm still going to give that one another shot. Since the one you sent I've refused to smoke a cigar after heavy red sauce with garlic. I'm convinced that's what I had a problem with.
> 
> Yes, you should....I'll be getting some more Last Call Maddies and am anxious to try the Habanos like Jt sent!
> 
> 
> 
> LeatherNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of the state of mind that I could care less how much a cigar costs, who makes it, or how many folks of fame are smoking it; I have but one demand for my cigars: It better please me...period! :vs_cool:
> This is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, RB is an always good, satisying got to!
Click to expand...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> View attachment 187026


How's the smoke output on that one?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187058&stc=1&d=1519354127

A nitecap to celebrate landing a big job 5 miles from my home. A pour of Alberfeldy and a Nub! Dang I was going to retire! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 187026


Sweet, have one in the cooler!


----------



## Olecharlie

poppajon75 said:


> I'm still going to give that one another shot. Since the one you sent I've refused to smoke a cigar after heavy red sauce with garlic. I'm convinced that's what I had a problem with.
> 
> Tonight, I'll be the first to admit that I think some boutiques are gimmicky...That being said, this is not one of them. EZ Brass Knuckles will punch you in the mouth then, console you with a unique full flavor that still manages subtle undertones like chocolate covered cherries. This is a fantastic cigar that really means business. Thanks JT, this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Haven't tried one but I will get my hands on one!


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room Bin No. 1


----------



## greasemonger

WNYTony said:


> Aging Room Bin No. 1


Just got a fiver in toro in today. I want one, but figure they need a nap first. :vs_unimpressed:Can't wait to give this one a go.


----------



## Ethan21

WNYTony said:


> Aging Room Bin No. 1


I've never had one how is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ethan21 said:


> I've never had one how is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good but I'm not big on lancero and like their regular size / lines a little better. The Quattro and Solera lines are my favorites of this brand.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm of the state of mind that I could care less how much a cigar costs, who makes it, or how many folks of fame are smoking it; I have but one demand for my cigars: It better please me...period! :vs_cool:
> This is one of those.


Same here!


----------



## WNYTony

greasemonger said:


> Just got a fiver in toro in today. I want one, but figure they need a nap first. :vs_unimpressed:Can't wait to give this one a go.


The Toro (B minor) is a great smoke - better than the Lance. Rest them a little to recover from shipping then let us know what you think.


----------



## greasemonger

WNYTony said:


> The Toro (B minor) is a great smoke - better than the Lance. Rest them a little to recover from shipping then let us know what you think.


Roger that. A b&m I frequent thought he had some and produced an empty box. So I added them to the order. Once I get to tonights smoke I'll go unbox everything. 14.5 hr day at work and this dude after that...


----------



## greasemonger

Dude goes 100mph full tantrum to passed out. Finally got some peace


----------



## Ethan21

Work smoke tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Got the boys together at a local b&m. Saw these at <$6 and knew right away what I'll be smoking. Dark chocolate sweetness with a side of cream. Had to grab a couple more to take home.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

disco_potato said:


> Got the boys together at a local b&m. Saw these at <$6 and knew right away what I'll be smoking. Dark chocolate sweetness with a side of cream. Had to grab a couple more to take home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

I will echo what leatherneck said also. As long as it’s good to me. But I will say this, I have ordered a lot from examples from the Monday maduro thread, and you guys know your stuff. Thank you. Haven’t had a bad one yet. This is s really good site with really good experience. Thumbs up!!


----------



## msmith1986

My late smoke tonight is compliments of @gunnersguru. Pretty dern tasty I must say. Thanks Steve.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Great gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187058&stc=1&d=1519354127
> 
> A nitecap to celebrate landing a big job 5 miles from my home. A pour of Alberfeldy and a Nub! Dang I was going to retire! :vs_laugh:


Congrats! I'll raise a glass to that!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

It's Friday so.. R52 Magnum and Guatemalan.....









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy... @poppajon75 @WABOOM the flavors on the 52 are just enough different from the 44 that you might keep both...44 I think is in the lead, but these are young...


----------



## JtAv8tor

First time for me on this. So far not bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> First time for me on this. So far not bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That one will grow on you.....and the history of the flathead......Woohoo! @Ewood got me hooked on those.....

PS: Fill your tank buddy....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> That one will grow on you.....and the history of the flathead......Woohoo! @Ewood got me hooked on those.....
> 
> PS: Fill your tank buddy....


Haha it's a 36 gallon tank still got 200 miles left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Crumbs for breakfast.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin snack.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Romeo Anejo at Lou's.


----------



## Fusion

AF Natural Churchill


----------



## loadz

Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had another smoke with my neighbor early this morning before I went to bed. Natural gordito 4.5x60. So good.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Courtesy of @poppajon75. Sooo good!! Thanks buddy. 









Stay groovy...


----------



## poppajon75

knilas said:


> Courtesy of @poppajon75. Sooo good!! Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay groovy...


Glad it's treating you well. IMO those are very good.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Zino Platinum Z-Class. 
These are horrible cigars and I forbid any of you to smoke these despicable dog turds! Right now everyone needs to send all of these you have to me for immediate destruction. You BOTL are so fortunate that I've come to your rescue!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Damn!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Randy956

My own roll


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Ruination and Guatemalan,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

My first Oliva V Meliano. Great smoke! This one was gifted/traded to me by someone last year, but I forget who. So if you are still around feel free to jog my memory.


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White and great cup of Death Wish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187058&stc=1&d=1519354127
> 
> A nitecap to celebrate landing a big job 5 miles from my home. A pour of Alberfeldy and a Nub! Dang I was going to retire!


Well, congratulations and I'm sorry about the delayed retirement.


----------



## Hickorynut

Regius White Label and Kona.....Happy Start to the Weekend Puff-Kin..First Regius, but it won't be the last. Very smooth and very tasty.









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Tulse

poppajon75 said:


> Glad it's treating you well. IMO those are very good.
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


On sale at CP. Check the Deals thread. 10 for $25. Also a fan.


----------



## acitalianman13

Very nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WABOOM

Camacho Corojo, robusto. These share a lot of similarities with the ISOM.


----------



## JtAv8tor

As the tag says a great smoke courtesy of @Verdict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

These are getting better by the day!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WNYTony

Guayacan lancero tonight. Found this buried deep and figured it's February. Just so-so in the first third.


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo Factory Tour, Elijah Craig SB, Good People Brewing (Birmingham, AL) Coffee Oatmeal Stout, @mcfrey custom nubber


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Red Label and IBCC Fierce









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## quesquared

I was a filthy hooligan last night









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LGC "R" and Sumatra


----------



## msmith1986

Unbanded Flor De Copan from my stash. A 2.5" ash fell on my leg while pulling my phone out for that first one. Still raining for days here in PA, so I'm still stuck inside.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

quesquared said:


> I was a filthy hooligan last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto and coffee !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

lex61 said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not bad. Not very complex, but enjoyable and consistent. I would smoke it again.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sticking with the cheap stuff in this crummy weather and 100% humidity. First smoke all week. A. Flores Gran Reserva Corojo en Toro. Scored a 15er of the Habano en Toro for $29 for my upcoming b-day from CP. Good budget smokes and will probably try the Maduro next. This has a little over a year on it and is really nice even with the conditions. Enjoy folks!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187362&stc=1&d=1519489205

RP Super Ligero courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick Thanks Chris


----------



## Maxwellsays

Chateau Fuente on this rainy morning. I actually haven't had too many Fuentes, this little fella is pretty darn tasty. I made the mistake of taking off the band too early and it ripped some of the wrapper, but it's smoking fine.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another one thanks to @Verdict










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellts

Just how I like my women... Pretty, mild and a little nutty.


----------



## macko2000

Warfighter habano rosado Sturgis corona & dahlwinnie 15









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Aging Room Quattro F55


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187362&stc=1&d=1519489205
> 
> RP Super Ligero courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick Thanks Chris


Where has he been?...to many Puff-kin missing mandatory check ins..... 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## mpomario

These are so nice. A shame they have gone away. Very cubanesque IMHO with the limited CC experience I have. Sticking with the cheap stuff still as per conditions. Buena Vista 2008. From what I have gathered these are about 10 years old. Still not sure why these post sideways when I post from my Macbook.


----------



## therick04pp

Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo .. I have to say, I have loved every single Diesel I have had. Just got a 20 stick sampler and they are all fantastic.


----------



## Maxh92

It's been a minute since I've smoked one of these. Great sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Trying this one out...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Trying this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Do you get the Dr Pepper taste? Good smoke right there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Do you get the Dr Pepper taste? Good smoke right there!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Definitely a cherry flavor on the second third

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

A two fisted punch in the taste buds right from the start...









Stay groovy...


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this 2 year 9 month old ROMA Craft Cromagnon, mode 5, from that seldom seen lion of the night, @SeanTheEvans. in the Christmas trade. This is one top tier smoke. High quality all around. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## quesquared

ROTT









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Smoking something new and something old. Pulse Courtesy of @mrolland5500. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Worked on the hoopty today with my boy and decided to run the mini bike. Asked him if I should take a cigar he told me to take the biggest one I got...lmao...kid is smart but not that much time today so a Passport will have to do.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

ROTT for science !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

Damn good.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> ROTT for science !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Way to take one for the team

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> Damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Whatever the hell it was, I'll take your word for it...lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Whatever the hell it was, I'll take your word for it...lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The end of the Umbagog

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday Obsidian and AF Curly Head









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187498&stc=1&d=1519516432

Camacho Extra Old Rum Barrel Aged Toro Corojo! Starts out with creamy oak and burnt sugar but I got a feeling it's going to be a Flavor Bomb. This is my very first Camacho, a co-worker bought a box and gave me two sticks.


----------



## LeatherNeck

@ElCigarShop.com El Cigar House Brand 6x60 Gordo in San Andreas Maduro by El Titan de Bronze.







Very good start! Perfect burn (for a 60 RG), perfect draw (straight cut), white ash, beautiful aroma and smoke output. So far, nothing but love for this cigar! If this keeps up, I will be adding this cigar, albeit smaller vitola, to my regular rotation.


----------



## GOT14U

Mike2147 said:


> The end of the Umbagog
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Lol....then I can concur!

Grabbed me a Proper smoke thanks to Mario! Long day today! Hope I can stay awake for the fights!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Lol....then I can concur!
> 
> Grabbed me a Proper smoke thanks to Mario! Long day today! Hope I can stay awake for the fights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Spicy pepper bomb on the first half!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Lol....then I can concur!
> 
> Grabbed me a Proper smoke thanks to Mario! Long day today! Hope I can stay awake for the fights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Just got through watching that fight, lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Where has he been?...to many Puff-kin missing mandatory check ins.....
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Lol CJ went out of town for a week to make some $$ for @Scotch-n-Stick


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> @ElCigarShop.com El Cigar House Brand 6x60 Gordo in San Andreas Maduro by El Titan de Bronze.
> View attachment 187490
> 
> Very good start! Perfect burn (for a 60 RG), perfect draw (straight cut), white ash, beautiful aroma and smoke output. So far, nothing but love for this cigar! If this keeps up, I will be adding this cigar, albeit smaller vitola, to my regular rotation.


Glad your feeling better!


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187498&stc=1&d=1519516432
> 
> Camacho Extra Old Rum Barrel Aged Toro Corojo! Starts out with creamy oak and burnt sugar but I got a feeling it's going to be a Flavor Bomb. This is my very first Camacho, a co-worker bought a box and gave me two sticks.


I've had one of those. I really enjoyed it with Tulamore Dew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Glad your feeling better!


Thanks Charlie, I try to get in at least one cigar daily. It's not easy, but I gotta get it. Lol


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187498&stc=1&d=1519516432
> 
> Camacho Extra Old Rum Barrel Aged Toro Corojo! Starts out with creamy oak and burnt sugar but I got a feeling it's going to be a Flavor Bomb. This is my very first Camacho, a co-worker bought a box and gave me two sticks.


Flavor Bomb = Yes..... That is a great looking cigar......but that ice in the glass???? :grin2:couln't resist. Have a great evening brother!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 187506


Looks like that had a bit of age on it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Flavor Bomb = Yes..... That is a great looking cigar......but that ice in the glass???? :grin2:couln't resist. Have a great evening brother!


I'm a whimp, but my second pour was NEAT! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## WNYTony

Room 101 Mutante


----------



## GOT14U

@mrolland5500 thanks for this one! Glad I got 3 more...not my normal ring size but I am liking this....Jeremy Jack "El Chapo" short , strong, spicy!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> @mrolland5500 thanks for this one! Glad I got 3 more...not my normal ring size but I am liking this....Jeremy Jack "El Chapo" short , strong, spicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Great Ash and perfect burn! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BigPuffer

WABOOM said:


> Camacho Corojo, robusto. These share a lot of similarities with the ISOM.


Why do all your cigars look like giant monsters of a stick?!?


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Plan was to start the afternoon with a Avo and finish the night with a Avo. Ended up starting with Avo and trading with another guest for the CC. Avo had a airy loose draw but tasted great, CC had a great draw but to light.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm really liking these special craft series toro's more each time. I'm not really a beer drinker because I'm a distiller, but these dark stout maduro's also pair well with dark aged liquor and during the day coke, sweet tea, or Dr. Pepper. I've smoked one a month since Christmas, and they keep getting better.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

The front porch is open. SLR Rothschild and French Press...









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra on a rainy Sunday morning


----------



## greasemonger

Gifted Rogue Rascal and Sumatra


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187538&stc=1&d=1519565116

Starting my day with a Tub of Java and a favored Maduro!


----------



## knilas

Stay groovy...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some bacon with my coffee this morning (EZ new makin Bacon release)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shadowdogg

JtAv8tor said:


> Some bacon with my coffee this morning (EZ new makin Bacon release)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ohhhhh, I saw that, how are they. They sold out QUICK!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Shadowdogg said:


> Ohhhhh, I saw that, how are they. They sold out QUICK!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Yeah 40 minutes from hitting the site, so far very good, a tad pepper with some nuttiness, and a hint of vanilla. Very smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shadowdogg

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah 40 minutes from hitting the site, so far very good, a tad pepper with some nuttiness, and a hint of vanilla. Very smooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*jealous* EZ has some amazing sticks AND coffee

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

I was looking for some bacon this morning... seems we are out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

BigPuffer said:


> Why do all your cigars look like giant monsters of a stick?!?


He has tiny hands! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

WABOOM said:


> I was starting to think we lost you.


No way Jose :vs_laugh:

Just busy. Been in the cold, lots of work. Had a fully comped weekend at a casino so we took advantage of it. Champaign, steak dinner, suite, drinks and cigars too! Took advantage of the ones they gave me! Wife and I will be in Florida soon then it is off South America for 12 days. Lots of cigar smoking then for sure!


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> The front porch is open. SLR Rothschild and French Press...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


One of my favorite budget sticks. Can't go wrong. If you haven't tried the Serie G, you need to.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Crux Guild









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> One of my favorite budget sticks. Can't go wrong. If you haven't tried the Serie G, you need to.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I need to put them on the list. about a year on these and they are off the chart....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Against the doctors orders but I couldn't stand it anymore. Tatuaje Reserva Broadleaf Noella :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

BigPuffer said:


> Why do all your cigars look like giant monsters of a stick?!?


IDK, Must be the way I hold them.


----------



## Zocane

*La Gloria Serie R*

always nice to think about what to smoke today! I just finished off a La Gloria Maduro Gordo sized Serie R. Made my day. Thanks for sharing! A Vicarious cigar comes close to having the actual thing.


----------



## Kidvegas

Jose Blanco Senorial Maduro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## LeatherNeck

Zocane said:


> always nice to think about what to smoke today! I just finished off a La Gloria Maduro Gordo sized Serie R. Made my day. Thanks for sharing! A Vicarious cigar comes close to having the actual thing.


Soooo, you imaginatively smoked a cigar? And you enjoyed the experience? Well, I'll say this much, your method sure is cheaper than mine, but WTF? 
I hope cigars are the only thing that you practice this looney business with.:serious:


----------



## ebnash

Padron 4000 Maduro giveaway from last week's event at my local lounge. Owner said all the sticks were stashed away in the overflow humi for over a year and I believe it. I have not enjoyed younger xxxx series in the past. This is burning razor sharp the whole way. Loads of cocoa and very fresh earth.

It would appear that @Cigary actually knows what he's talking about with these series cigars. Tuck them away for a year and they'll be delicious!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mf #3


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187658&stc=1&d=1519595824

This high end Viaje 10 Anniversary Black Label Rocks thanks to @mrolland5500 of course Mario Rocks even more!! Thanks Bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 187626


Love the Nub's. Just bought a box of the Maduros!


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Jose Blanco Senorial Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice looking stick. How are they?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Love the Nub's. Just bought a box of the Maduros!


Yea, I like the Maduro, Double Maduro, and Cameroon best but this Habano ain't bad either. They do good for rainy weather like we're having today.


----------



## Mike2147

Recommended by my B&M gal....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, I like the Maduro, Double Maduro, and Cameroon best but this Habano ain't bad either. They do good for rainy weather like we're having today.


Never had the double Maduro how are they? Better than Maduro? I like the Habanos too!


----------



## Cigary

Olecharlie said:


> Love the Nub's. Just bought a box of the Maduros!


I like the Nub Maduro...basically because the tobacco is full of Brazilian tobacco which is my "go to" when it comes to cigars. As far as the Padron 0000's ...as noted a year and esp. 2 years brings them up to a level that rivals the expensive ones and the investment is worth it....put em aside for that amount of time and you have doubled your investment as far as taste. I love the 0000 maduros....can't go wrong.:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Between rain events so to the front porch! This little closed foot, pigtail Bobalu was waiting its turn to die by fire....Pretty good flavors....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Fusion

Argentum


----------



## mpomario

Earlier. A BLTC Morphine courtesy of BAF @mrolland5500
And then a Habano favorite Meritage box pressed Torpedo. Enjoying the first sun we've had all week. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> Nice looking stick. How are they?


Very good, just need a nice rest! Had these just over 7 months and really starting to shine

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Jose Blanco Senorial Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Connie was good....gonna have to get a Maddie now, since you and Sharkey approve!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Soooo, you imaginatively smoked a cigar? And you enjoyed the experience? Well, I'll say this much, your method sure is cheaper than mine, but WTF?
> I hope cigars are the only thing that you practice this looney business with.:serious:


Haven't you heard of Air Smokenjoke? 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> A great tasting Fable courtesy @mrolland5500 thanks bud this is very good!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

What's left a a Padron 3000









Stay groovy...


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> Smoking something new and something old. Pulse Courtesy of @mrolland5500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah how'd you like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> @mrolland5500 thanks for this one! Glad I got 3 more...not my normal ring size but I am liking this....Jeremy Jack "El Chapo" short , strong, spicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah that's one of my favorites!!! how you enjoyed it hick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Cigary said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Nub's. Just bought a box of the Maduros!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Nub Maduro...basically because the tobacco is full of Brazilian tobacco which is my "go to" when it comes to cigars. As far as the Padron 0000's ...as noted a year and esp. 2 years brings them up to a level that rivals the expensive ones and the investment is worth it....put em aside for that amount of time and you have doubled your investment as far as taste. I love the 0000 maduros....can't go wrong.
Click to expand...

What are your other Brazilian go to's?


----------



## Cigary

BigPuffer said:


> What are your other Brazilian go to's?


Monte Pascoal
CAO Brazilia
Capoeira ( no longer made....but 5 years ago I bought a ton of boxes and they are amazing )
Dona Flor
Don Pepe

Brazilian tobacco is sweeter so understand that going in...they are not cigars for those who need full bodied/strength tastes....they go great with scotch, whiskey and Drambuie but let em rest for a good 6 months as they will change in complexity and the flavors will marry accordingly....also they tend to marinate at a higher RH...at a range of 65% - 69%....because the tobacco is really hearty and dark and can deal better at higher RH...at least that's my experience of about 9 years.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

@csk415 bro I'm loving this stand thanks a bunch!!!! #HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Cigary said:


> Monte Pascoal
> CAO Brazilia
> Capoeira ( no longer made....but 5 years ago I bought a ton of boxes and they are amazing )
> Dona Flor
> Don Pepe
> 
> Brazilian tobacco is sweeter so understand that going in...they are not cigars for those who need full bodied/strength tastes....they go great with scotch, whiskey and Drambuie but let em rest for a good 6 months as they will change in complexity and the flavors will marry accordingly....also they tend to marinate at a higher RH...at a range of 65% - 69%....because the tobacco is really hearty and dark and can deal better at higher RH...at least that's my experience of about 9 years.


I'm really fond of connecticut cigars and not a big pepper bomb person so that won't be a problem. Thanks for the list!


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah how'd you like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know what to think about it at first but once I got to the halfway mark it really became a flavor bomb with the profile I'll like. Very complex yet very different. Going to pick up a sample next time I'm at underground.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> I didn't know what to think about it at first but once I got to the halfway mark it really became a flavor bomb with the profile I'll like. Very complex yet very different. Going to pick up a sample next time I'm at underground.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Got all the chores done now to relax










New one to me, and man these kick you in the teeth with pepper right from the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Got all the chores done now to relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one to me, and man these kick you in the teeth with pepper right from the start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah but guuuuuuuuud!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah but guuuuuuuuud!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good, is it a regular production ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Very good, is it a regular production ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not really but there are plenty still around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked a Macanudo Cru Royale at work today. The temps were above zero and some sun came through.
Smoked an Oliva Serie V lancero for the ride home and walking the dog around the yard after I made it home.


----------



## greasemonger

Supposedly a house blend by GTO for Imperial Cigar & Pipe club (a b&m near the house). Its right pleasurable so far with a light draw and bold flavor esp through the nose, surprising as the first few puffs were cringeworthy. May have to pick up a few more.


----------



## Kidvegas

Viaje SummerFest thanks to @WNYTony

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora 1495, robusto


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Got all the chores done now to relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one to me, and man these kick you in the teeth with pepper right from the start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, that Morphine I smoked earlier has to be on the stronger end of their offerings right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora 1495, robusto


Still love the Corojo more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Phalanx,


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> Yeah, that Morphine I smoked earlier has to be on the stronger end of their offerings right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally didn't care for the morphine it was good but didn't wow me like this did

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

These are still one of my favorite Nicaraguans. I think they deserve the ratings they get. Rnd. 3 is getting more rare. I think most box pressed shapes benefit from the foot band. The end of the Meritage I smoked earlier had begun to re-round at the end after a year or so without it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

mpomario said:


> Still love the Corojo more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La Aurora is a pretty good brand, but they do suffer from inconsistency, in my experience. The ones that are good are really really good but sometimes they taste dirty and sometimes they have construction issues


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah that's one of my favorites!!! how you enjoyed it hick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell a good honestly. Surprised not to see more on here. I guess they are a well kept secret

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## MyFatherFan

Nat Sherman Timeless paired with Glenlivet 18.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> La Aurora is a pretty good brand, but they do suffer from inconsistency, in my experience. The ones that are good are really really good but sometimes they taste dirty and sometimes they have construction issues


I think I like the Corona size better instead of the robusto I currently have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cammons

For me: Liga Privada T 52 Double Corona
Wife: Ezra Zion Chocolate Chip Cookie










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

mpomario said:


> I think I like the Corona size better instead of the robusto I currently have.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## BigPuffer

100 mins in


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## quesquared

Sunday stick









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

About to light up a Tennessee Waltz


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> I personally didn't care for the morphine it was good but didn't wow me like this did
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did have some construction issues on this particular stick. And the draw was a little tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cigary said:


> I like the Nub Maduro...basically because the tobacco is full of Brazilian tobacco which is my "go to" when it comes to cigars. As far as the Padron 0000's ...as noted a year and esp. 2 years brings them up to a level that rivals the expensive ones and the investment is worth it....put em aside for that amount of time and you have doubled your investment as far as taste. I love the 0000 maduros....can't go wrong.:vs_cool:


I'm partial to Brazilian flavor too. The CAO Brazilia is good, and my favorite Casta Chucho I get here in York is all 10 year aged Brazilian tobacco. And surprisingly enough, the RyJ Bully has some good Brazilian flavor, but far on the mild side.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

@msmith1986, I to really like the Brazilian and am interested in the other Brazilian sticks you have mentioned mainly the casta. I'd like to know some more about them if you wouldn't mind i'd like to buy a few online thank you..


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Monte Cristo White & H. Upman Banker
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Nothin but love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Courtesy of @cigarsinmypipe Cult and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel and Guatemalan sludge style....cause Monday....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Olecharlie

quesquared said:


> Sunday stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I just smoked this for the first time and really liked it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Olecharlie said:


> I just smoked this for the first time and really liked it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, not a bad stick at all. I enjoy them as well.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

D307P said:


>


I haven't tried this one yet. But I've had the El Gran Rey and the Seliccion Privada. Curivari is a great makes a great cigar.

Hope you liked it


----------



## awk6898

For the ride home from work.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Nub Cameroon and some dark italian roast at Lou's Smokehouse


----------



## mrolland5500

Bearded Chef









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

LeatherNeck said:


> @*ElCigarShop.com* El Cigar House Brand 6x60 Gordo in San Andreas Maduro by El Titan de Bronze.
> View attachment 187490
> 
> Very good start! Perfect burn (for a 60 RG), perfect draw (straight cut), white ash, beautiful aroma and smoke output. So far, nothing but love for this cigar! If this keeps up, I will be adding this cigar, albeit smaller vitola, to my regular rotation.


Glad you enjoyed it! Pretty good stick for the money. We do have them in a Toro, also. Bundle price brings cost per stick way down. And then there's the discount on site!!! Thanx for the feedback, LeatherNeck. :vs_cool:


----------



## tliotis

A very bad plasencia robusto maduro... pff 
i will never buy it again!
Does anyone aged it ? It was so spicy and earthy!


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch Nub while walking around the lake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Viaje Full Moon just met it's fiery death...this one had a clean foot and I have a few with a closed foot...assuming that's different year releases?? Prefer the closed foot, seems like those have a bit more kick to em


----------



## macko2000

Fratello courtesy of Scotch-n-stick . Thanks man I enjoy it









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Mondays are a hellion....might as well puff one









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padilla Batch 7 to start the day


----------



## disco_potato

Smells of rum/brandy, dried fruit. Very earthy start, typical of Quesada. Faint, dark, dried fruit sweetness throughout.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

LA Mission L'atelier









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina 04

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina 04
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying not to smoke the one you sent me for a bit....this pic may have pushed me over the edge!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## poppajon75

Mmmmmm.









Sent from Joe's bar making another drink. Where did I set the last one?


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I've been trying not to smoke the one you sent me for a bit....this pic may have pushed me over the edge!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah Go for it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Black Label early this morning while watching the new episode of the Walking Dead.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Charter Oak shade while enjoying some incredible February Colorado sunshine on my patio. First one of these for me. Started a bit on the spicy side, mellowed nicely and then the spice kicked back in again at the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## mpomario

Monday cherry for me from my Christmas exchange with @poppajon75. I've had the Eastern, LLTK, Blindman and now TKID. I think the Blindman is still my favorite although I'm still in he beginning of this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel UHC

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## Ender1553

not Friday, but just felt like one









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Little Randy Travis "Better Class of Losers", Evan with knock-off cherry coke, and a cuban sandwich. Here's to Mondays








...and you think its disgraceful that they drink 3 dollar wine...


----------



## macko2000

Nub Habano









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

For the ride home (1hr+ trip)... sometimes traffic isn't a bad thing.

RP Broadleaf Toro


----------



## WABOOM

Serie O Maduro for ... Maduro Monday. This took a while to come around but now that they are well rested I'm happy that I didn't throw them away or sell them


----------



## Matfam1

@disco_potato

Holy cow... this may have been the best tasting cigar I have ever had









Not sure what it is or how much of a nap it had. Creamy and nutty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

JDN Lance to squeeze in one more in February, courtesy of @Regiampiero


----------



## mpomario

Matfam1 said:


> @disco_potato
> 
> Holy cow... this may have been the best tasting cigar I have ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it is or how much of a nap it had. Creamy and nutty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, boy now I can't wait to try it the Master Collection 2 Mutante he sent me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

mpomario said:


> Oh, boy now I can't wait to try it the Master Collection 2 Mutante he sent me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have been happy with it lasting quite a bit longer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

January and February


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suffice it to say....you have had a Happy New Year.... 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Southern Pecan this morning....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano 50 year Exodus and Sumatra 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigPuffer

Matfam1 said:


> @disco_potato
> 
> Holy cow... this may have been the best tasting cigar I have ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it is or how much of a nap it had. Creamy and nutty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is that?


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Matfam1 said:


> @disco_potato
> 
> Holy cow... this may have been the best tasting cigar I have ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it is or how much of a nap it had. Creamy and nutty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Room 101 Master Collection 2 Mutante
I've only had them for a week or so before sending it out but from my understanding, they were a mid 2014 limited release.


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had their lancero....good sticks

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Had their lancero....good sticks
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


 Great sticks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Nica Puro Rosado with Sumatra at La Casa Del Tabaco in Buckhead (ATL)


----------



## Madderduro

This will be my first EZ stick...Jamais Vu


----------



## therick04pp

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## blackrabbit

Last Call Maduro. Good smoke!


----------



## GOT14U

Hell of a cigar. I was hoping this was a good one since I am a fan of Gold Rush show, at least the early years. Doumitt cigar while doing paperwork. He is the sluice box operator for the kid Parker...always has a cigar in his mouth. Well he makes some good ones also and I'll be ordering a box. Nice oily burn. Good pepper retro..or at least what I think is pepper.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

Managed to sneak this one in at work this morning. Sorry, no whiskey to go with it. The boss will smoke cigars with me, but he draws the line at imbibing on the clock.

This was my first Black Market. It was a gift from the telecommunications technician that services our phones monthly. I'll definitely add this one to my list of repeat smokes

Taz


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th


----------



## Stogiepuffer

blackrabbit said:


> Last Call Maduro. Good smoke!


I'll call your LCM.











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoying the 60 February degree day thanks to @bobbya08 and a cup of Yirgacheffe from IBCC!

The coffee is awesome and the cigar is fantastic!


----------



## zephead61

LA Riqueza









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wish these were just a bit bigger. Still a fantastic cigar though :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

This is going down today thanks to @mrolland5500 thanks a ton for this....''tis a great smoke...would love to see these in a year!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## zephead61

Gumby-cr said:


> Wish these were just a bit bigger. Still a fantastic cigar though :grin2:


Just got a 5er of those in. Never had one, yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

I already mentioned it... but I thought this pic was better so I'll post again 

Great cigar, wish I had more!


----------



## mrolland5500

Natural Born killer baby









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Gumby-cr said:


> Wish these were just a bit bigger. Still a fantastic cigar though :grin2:


Love the "band" on that one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day for an after lunch walk!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## Olecharlie

Ride home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> This is going down today thanks to @mrolland5500 thanks a ton for this....''tis a great smoke...would love to see these in a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

From the hotel in Savannah a H. Upmann by AJ with a Maduro Brown Ale by Cigar City Brewing in Tampa, FL
(seemed like the perfect beer pairing)


----------



## WNYTony

Roma Whiskey Rebellion, only time for a short one tonight


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> What is that?


Room101 masters collection 2 mutante.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

One of my favs I always forget to order....Great choice like usual! @WNYTony


----------



## GOT14U

OsoK one shot one kill lancero! I think yes!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## poppajon75

Our man @Fusion is doing great things with his home rolls. This Yellow is great! Spicy cedar up front with a sweet woody background. In my opinion, what you'd find in a quality cigar with a Habano wrapper. Great work Colin! Thanks for sharing with me.









Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## bellts

Traffic is a little shorter today.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Our man @Fusion is doing great things with his home rolls. This Yellow is great! Spicy cedar up front with a sweet woody background. In my opinion, what you'd find in a quality cigar with a Habano wrapper. Great work Colin! Thanks for sharing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


Wowsa what a wrapper! Nice!!!!


----------



## GOT14U

Me on TaTuesday with my king Shepard.....still a wee one! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sophie0503

@GOT14U haven't tried the stick, but love the dog


----------



## TotesMcGoats

D307P said:


>


Man that looks good!


----------



## GOT14U

Anothe Doumitt stick....also good just not quit as strong as the Ore *****....but good. Very impressed with his sticks....poor kid wants to stay in side the shack while I smoke....not tonight!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

Thank you @ElCigarShop.com. Need to look up the details on this smoke. All that matters now is it's off to a good start.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Anothe Doumitt stick....also good just not quit as strong as the Ore *****....but good. Very impressed with his sticks....poor kid wants to stay in side the shack while I smoke....not tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Can't help but notice your OU wall decor. Originally from OK?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Can't help but notice your OU wall decor. Originally from OK?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


All my family is. We go back to the sooner days in that little place they call OK....love their sports teams....my boy became a national wrestling champion because of their wrestling camps....!!!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Matfam1

Today I got a few in. Had about 3 hours of driving, why waste that time. 









I finally had time to smoke the Liga Privada #9, it was so good. @PTAaron










It's my understanding that this particular cigar has a distinguished lineage have spent some time in another humidor. Today it met a fiery death. 









Then after the LP... a RP Edge, guess who was disappointed after the LP...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotesMcGoats

La Gloria Cubana... a little chilly out!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> All my family is. We go back to the sooner days in that little place they call OK....love their sports teams....my boy became a national wrestling champion because of their wrestling camps....!!!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Very nice. Im right on the red river. Texas side. 40min from Lawton.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Partagas.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Is it still Lancero February?

A Davidoff 3000 Lancero.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Prensado and Guatemalan,


----------



## Hickorynut

Blind grab and IBCC Fierce....lucky to grab an MB3!









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## greasemonger

AF Excuisitos and hotel coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Archetype Initiation... dunno much about this one...had a Archetype last week and liked it


----------



## therick04pp

Room 101 "hit and run", LTD 2017. Not a bad stick for the morning.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

LeatherNeck said:


> @*ElCigarShop.com* El Cigar House Brand 6x60 Gordo in San Andreas Maduro by El Titan de Bronze.
> View attachment 187490
> 
> Very good start! Perfect burn (for a 60 RG), perfect draw (straight cut), white ash, beautiful aroma and smoke output. So far, nothing but love for this cigar! If this keeps up, I will be adding this cigar, albeit smaller vitola, to my regular rotation.





csk415 said:


> Thank you @*ElCigarShop.com*. Need to look up the details on this smoke. All that matters now is it's off to a good start.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Good to hear. That is our Family Series E.G. It's a Nicaraguan Puro with a Habano wrapper blended exclusively for us by El Titan de Bronze. It's one of my favorite "anytime" smokes. :vs_cool:


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

OneStrangeOne said:


> Prensado and Guatemalan,
> View attachment 188266


That's a good start to the day. Love the Prensado from AB and the newer Lost Art Prensado is pretty tasty as well.


----------



## greasemonger

Curly Head Claro. Mindless good smoke for a very stressful day


----------



## knilas

Padron 3000 sourced thru @ElCigarShop.com Very tasty!

Stay groovy...


----------



## Fusion

Gilberto Oliva


----------



## ebnash

Dreary day, brilliant Maduro.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This fantastic cigar compliments of @mrolland5500 Maybe it's because I haven't smoked much the past week but an inch in and this cigar packs a punch. Thank you again for this :grin2:


----------



## zephead61

Long Live the King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva (Famous exclusve)
Pretty good smoke IMHO. It's still young and grity but with a few more months of rest this could be a real treat. I got this single in a sampler from Famous. They also have other blends under this brand so I need to grab some more and revisit them all with 6 months rest. 
Anyone of you have experience with this brand?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva (Famous exclusve)
> Pretty good smoke IMHO. It's still young and grity but with a few more months of rest this could be a real treat. I got this single in a sampler from Famous. They also have other blends under this brand so I need to grab some more and revisit them all with 6 months rest.
> Anyone of you have experience with this brand?


I've purchased a all vitola sampler of Inferno 3rd Degree and really enjoyed it. Great burn and peppery smoke, but nothing overwhelming. Will buy more.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've purchased a all vitola sampler of Inferno 3rd Degree and really enjoyed it. Great burn and peppery smoke, but nothing overwhelming. Will buy more.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Great, thanks!


----------



## poppajon75

Courtesy of JT. Part of my punishment for acting up in the MAW...I must have been bad because these are so good. Thanks brother.









Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## disco_potato

UHC. Twas good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

disco_potato said:


> UHC. Twas good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


One of my favorite Diesel offerings. If you haven't yet, try a Hair of the Dog.

Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## disco_potato

poppajon75 said:


> One of my favorite Diesel offerings. If you haven't yet, try a Hair of the Dog.
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


Never even heard of that one. I'll see if I can track some down. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Immortal by Plasencia 
Another great start for a Famous exclusive.


----------



## blackrabbit

The coffee buzz shot me out of the backyard and over a mountain. This Master of Time had me contemplating old mine shafts and a mountaintop grave far off trail. I think it was for a dog.


----------



## Matt_21

Just about 2/3 through a La Aurora 1495 robusto at work. Got interrupted. We'll see if it lights up alright for the last 3rd.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Courtesy of JT. Part of my punishment for acting up in the MAW...I must have been bad because these are so good. Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


that.....that is a damn NC crack stick.......


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> that.....that is a damn NC crack stick.......


You coined it I am using it "NC CS" aka Corto

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## greasemonger

Diesel UHC and Midnight Train Porter


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a good one!

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## msmith1986

G Maduro Rothschild after lunch earlier. I like it when I can drive and only have to worry about ash twice.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Inferno Flashpoint by Oliva (Famous exclusve)
> Pretty good smoke IMHO. It's still young and grity but with a few more months of rest this could be a real treat. I got this single in a sampler from Famous. They also have other blends under this brand so I need to grab some more and revisit them all with 6 months rest.
> Anyone of you have experience with this brand?


I still have a few of the original Inferno Churchills. I got them at a local B&M a while ago. They have a good amount of pepper and spice that I like. I wasn't aware they expanded the Inferno line, I'll have to check that out and see if there's a difference.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> This fantastic cigar compliments of @mrolland5500 Maybe it's because I haven't smoked much the past week but an inch in and this cigar packs a punch. Thank you again for this :grin2:


 You're quite welcome sir.....Enjoy!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Immortal by Plasencia
> Another great start for a Famous exclusive.


Ooooo that wrapper color, looks delicious.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azhar

msmith1986 said:


> G Maduro Rothschild after lunch earlier. I like it when I can drive and only have to worry about ash twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's a great burn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Azhar said:


> That's a great burn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoke at least 4 different varieties of SLR, and they are always good burn and flavor.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## msmith1986

Nub Maduro for the ride home, finally.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron Palmas


----------



## ebnash

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


Damn you guys and all your fancy EZ sticks. I need to spend more time checking emails.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I still have a few of the original Inferno Churchills. I got them at a local B&M a while ago. They have a good amount of pepper and spice that I like. I wasn't aware they expanded the Inferno line, I'll have to check that out and see if there's a difference.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Here they are alone and in samplers with other marcas like Mi Querida, La Imperiosa, Sobremesa, Black Belt Buckle, etc. 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/search?kw=Inferno sampler



msmith1986 said:


> Ooooo that wrapper color, looks delicious.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Says it's a Nica Habano. To me it looked a lot like a Habano Rosado, which it could very well be. That cigar was medium at best. Subtle but pleasant flavors with tons of smoke output. Mine needed much more rest, but these were test runs today anyway. I knew going in what to expect, but honestly in 5+ more months these should shine like the cheap cubic zirconium that they are. Lol 
Hell with diamonds, I'm good with shiny glass!:wink2:


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano and Guatemalan,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> The coffee buzz shot me out of the backyard and over a mountain. This Master of Time had me contemplating old mine shafts and a mountaintop grave far off trail. I think it was for a dog.


Can't wait to fire this one up. It's going to be my second Warped and the first I didn't care for much. So I have high hopes.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

work is done...time for a caldwell


----------



## Hickorynut

Completed the BOGO deal at Joe's Bargin Eye Bin.....Calls for a victory cigar courtesy of @JtAv8tor. MF Judge and Guatemalan. Dr ordered rest no work...10-7 no calls..#HellYeah....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*Just a few from my before and during my trip to NOLA*

Love the Cameroon wrappers at The Cigar Factory in New Orleans. There is also a great little shop called Smoke on the Water. Great guys that work there, and patrons. Tons of sticks, drinks and discounts shared. How the hell did I come back with three boxes of cigars ? Maybe they got me drunk on purpose !!! LOL


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotch-n-Stick said:


> Love the Cameroon wrappers at The Cigar Factory in New Orleans. There is also a great little shop called Smoke on the Water. Great guys that work there, and patrons. Tons of sticks, drinks and discounts shared. How the hell did I come back with three boxes of cigars ? Maybe they got me drunk on purpose !!! LOL


Nice! Glenfidich and cigars....Nirvana!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

Hickorynut said:


> Nice! Glenfidich and cigars....Nirvana!
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Brother, you speaka-my-language. I wish it was every day. Last night was (still very delicious) Crown ... should have chosen Whiskey-n-Sticks instead ! LOL


----------



## Gummy Jones

mf le bijou and green tea with two friends yesterday afternoon


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG BLUE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

An Uncut on this very wet day in Vacaville


----------



## Madderduro

one of my favorites NUB DUB


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Reloba


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Here they are alone and in samplers with other marcas like Mi Querida, La Imperiosa, Sobremesa, Black Belt Buckle, etc.
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/search?kw=Inferno sampler
> 
> Says it's a Nica Habano. To me it looked a lot like a Habano Rosado, which it could very well be. That cigar was medium at best. Subtle but pleasant flavors with tons of smoke output. Mine needed much more rest, but these were test runs today anyway. I knew going in what to expect, but honestly in 5+ more months these should shine like the cheap cubic zirconium that they are. Lol
> Hell with diamonds, I'm good with shiny glass!:wink2:


Wow 3 varieties of Inferno. I might go for that. I'm going to check if CI has anything first, I'm going past there early next week. Whenever I stop in they usually have a lot of deals not posted online.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## zephead61

EPC









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## bellts

^ What is with this guy? (ballsy or dense)


----------



## mambo5

Is it Friday?


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> ^ What is with this guy? (ballsy or dense)


Neither. Dude is purposely just trying to stir things up. Ignore him and let the mods deal with it


----------



## Olecharlie

Last Long Drive from work! Celebration  begins!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> An Uncut on this very wet day in Vacaville


I'm resting both versions. Do they benefit from long rest?


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Whaaaaat? :surprise:


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I'm resting both versions. Do they benefit from long rest?


These only have about 2 months on them, my first time with them, i do like, as for your question IDK lol


----------



## TCstr8

My first Master Blends. Really enjoyable.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fuma Em Corda








May have bit off a bit more than i can chew....58rg is a monster lol

Sent from Dino's accessories box....um wait..... i meant truck


----------



## GOT14U

A quickie before BMX practice tonight.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Fuma Em Corda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have bit off a bit more than i can chew....58rg is a monster lol
> 
> Sent from Dino's accessories box....um wait..... i meant truck


Ah take it like a man!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Ah take it like a man!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hahaha!

Sent from Dino's accessories box....um wait..... i meant truck


----------



## Cigary

BigPuffer said:


> Neither. Dude is purposely just trying to stir things up. Ignore him and let the mods deal with it


Member is gone.


----------



## GOT14U

Cigary said:


> Member is gone.


Poor guy just wanted some attention!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary

GOT14U said:


> Poor guy just wanted some attention!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


He got some....and now he's a memory. I just don't understand trolling for trolling sake.


----------



## poppajon75

Cigary said:


> He got some....and now he's a memory. I just don't understand trolling for trolling sake.


Some people just want to watch the world burn 

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Some people just want to watch the world burn
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


JAGGOFF

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## mrolland5500

Hell almost forgot









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Blue,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Whaaaaat? :surprise:


Why surprised? It was good 

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## WNYTony

A little DPG Blue action tonight


----------



## bellts




----------



## GOT14U

This is not an Illusione...wait yes it is. With some age on it! Great stick after watching my boy race tonight.
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell almost forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah, my fav is their lancero!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

I forget who gave me this, but it has some nice age on it! Great 45 min smoke before bed!

Looked back and after extensive research this things is from that fella we cal @mrolland5500 thank you fine sir! Smoked great!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

V and Eagle Rare while catching up on the Blacklist.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Smoky!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I forget who gave me this, but it has some nice age on it! Great 45 min smoke before bed!
> 
> Looked back and after extensive research this things is from that fella we cal @mrolland5500 thank you fine sir! Smoked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes sir you are quite welcome... Enjoy my brother!!! #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Had another E.P. Carillo Selecion Oscuro with a Sweetwater IDPA. I'm not a big beer drinker. But, they mixed well together

The cigar is mild to light medium. Had a pleasent sour taste on the foot. Coffee and leather in the first 3rd. 

The halfway point developed more leather and a chocolate hint. 

The last third got spicier with the described flavors becoming bolder. Throughout the cigar had a salty taste and every time the burn went crooked, it straightened itself out just fine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Glori de Leon and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Alec Rubin and Southern Pecan. Glory!









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zephead61 said:


> EPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've only had E-III long time ago and really liked it. This looks smaller, hope you liked it.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TCstr8 said:


> My first Master Blends. Really enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Had this guy over Thanksgiving weekend last year and I really enjoyed it too. Need to buy more soon.


----------



## JtAv8tor

@mrolland5500 shed some light on my morning smoke please sir



















Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## greasemonger

DPG with dark Italian roast


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=188898&stc=1&d=1519998828

Inferno and Peets Major Dickasons blend Java, Nice way to start the day!


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> @mrolland5500 shed some light on my morning smoke please sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Chick magnet oh Dark One

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> DPG with dark Italian roast


Look at that wrapper

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Look at that wrapper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And thats straight out of the box at the B&M. Smoked wonderfully. Going to get the rest of them momentarily lol.


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> And thats straight out of the box at the B&M. Smoked wonderfully. Going to get the rest of them momentarily lol.


Oh damn how selfish.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh damn how selfish.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need smokable rested artillery to have on hand.


----------



## mrolland5500

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh damn how selfish.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell you know I know where you're working I would absolutely hate for my brother to end up duck taped to the hood of his truck.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Graycliff G2 Presidente and Foldgers


----------



## disco_potato

Meh. Not sad at all about only having one of these.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Emilio Baby
#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Chick magnet oh Dark One
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Was excellent thank you sir !

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Was excellent thank you sir !
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Yes sir anytime glad you enjoyed!!!! 
#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Curivari Glori de Leon and Sumatra,


I absolutely love Curivari cigars. I wish the whole line was easier to find. Hope you liked it


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> This is not an Illusione...wait yes it is. With some age on it! Great stick after watching my boy race tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Ok hick I see what you did right there smarter than your average bear... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar action and a cold beer after lunch at the lounge!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Cossie said:


> I absolutely love Curivari cigars. I wish the whole line was easier to find. Hope you liked it


Check cigarpage, atlanticcigar, and best cigar prices. CP and ATL have a sampler for a decent price.

Also niceashcigars


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've only had E-III long time ago and really liked it. This looks smaller, hope you liked it.


It was good. A little more rest was needed though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> And thats straight out of the box at the B&M. Smoked wonderfully. Going to get the rest of them momentarily lol.


If that was living at the B&M....check the whole damn store....I'll be right there.....:grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

gar in the car....way to windy outside for a smoke....Fat Bottom Betty absolutely awesome cigar


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> If that was living at the B&M....check the whole damn store....I'll be right there.....:grin2:


I did check lmao. Its about 1hr and 15min from you. You could just about throw a rock and hit my hunting lease from where you are. Its off Sandtown Rd. With one border being Deep Creek.

Sat there and had a lost art


----------



## disco_potato

Cossie said:


> I absolutely love Curivari cigars. I wish the whole line was easier to find. Hope you liked it


My favorite marca so far, without question. Which ones are you having trouble finding?

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Roma Craft Neanderthal HoxD :grin2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Old faithful.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

AJF says it's Friday









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

I saw that CP had a deal on La Imperiosa 10ers and thought it would be a good idea to light up the one
@mpomario sent me before I jump on the deal. Now, I usually let my cigars sit for months before I even think about smoking them and I've only had this stick for 2-3 weeks. Things could go bad.

I light it up and get a mouthful of spice. First cigar I've had that coated my entire mouth with spice. It wasn't white or black pepper. More of a green pepper. That goes away after the first inch and I'm left with a very nice, sweet, dark chocolate. I feel like I'm in the clear. The cigar is good and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.

2" in and I notice it's having a hard time staying lit and I see some tunneling. Uh oh, you dummy that's why you let them acclimate! I go to ash it and just the outside layers fall off and I'm left with a solid wall of ash with a tunnel in the middle. I look at the head and I see 2 stems. Poke them with a knife and they are solid. I go another 20 minutes and have to get those stems out. I grab a small set of needle nose and end up pulling out what look like tobacco tree trunks. These things are hefty. Handmade product, stuff happens.

I put a flame by the foot to get it going again but the draw is super loose now. I pinch the head, draw again, and all is well. Finish the stick to a nub and use one of the stems as nubber. Maybe more cigars should come with built in nubbers?As I type this, a 10er of La Imperiosas has been ordered.
























Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> I saw that CP had a deal on La Imperiosa 10ers and thought it would be a good idea to light up the one
> @mpomario sent me before I jump on the deal. Now, I usually let my cigars sit for months before I even think about smoking them and I've only had this stick for 2-3 weeks. Things could go bad.
> 
> I light it up and get a mouthful of spice. First cigar I've had that coated my entire mouth with spice. It wasn't white or black pepper. More of a green pepper. That goes away after the first inch and I'm left with a very nice, sweet, dark chocolate. I feel like I'm in the clear. The cigar is good and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.
> 
> 2" in and I notice it's having a hard time staying lit and I see some tunneling. Uh oh, you dummy that's why you let them acclimate! I go to ash it and just the outside layers fall off and I'm left with a solid wall of ash with a tunnel in the middle. I look at the head and I see 2 stems. Poke them with a knife and they are solid. I go another 20 minutes and have to get those stems out. I grab a small set of needle nose and end up pulling out what look like tobacco tree trunks. These things are hefty. Handmade product, stuff happens.
> 
> I put a flame by the foot to get it going again but the draw is super loose now. I pinch the head, draw again, and all is well. Finish the stick to a nub and use one of the stems as nubber. Maybe more cigars should come with built in nubbers?As I type this, a 10er of La Imperiosas has been ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Never seen that before and have smoked dozens. They do put leaves with stems to aid burning but that was one too many. I am glad you were able to get a taste before it went south.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Never seen that before and have smoked dozens. They do put leaves with stems to aid burning but that was one too many. I am glad you were able to get a taste before it went south.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It tasted just as good after the stems were taken out. Handmade product, so every blue moon this can happen, and today was just my turn.

Oh, and in the process, I've learned that the La Imperiosa is basically the 2014 CH Las Calaveras. The 2014 was so popular, they brought it back as a regular production under a different name. I probably would've never learned that without this "incident".

I hope no one thinks this is some sort of a dig at mpomario. It wasn't meant to be.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ever had one of these Q Keg? My first impression of it is no bueno. I used a punch to open it up and when I removed the punch the entire cap, every bit of it, came off (and I moistened first)! The cigar stayed together just fine so I lit her up. WOW...the most bitter black coffee flavor you can imagine overwhelmed my palate. Imagine grabbing a handful of instant coffee crystals and tossing them in your mouth! I let it rest a little then tried again with the same revolting result. I suffered through the next several minutes hoping it would change...it did...it stopped burning. Relit and back to the races...:frown2:. Still awful and unpleasant, at 3/4 the way through the 1st third, it went out again mid-puff. I'm a patient man but cigars are much easier to come by than time so I pitched it and grabbed something new. 








Pantheon Imperator. AAAAAHHHHHH, much better!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Ever had one of these Q Keg? My first impression of it is no bueno. I used a punch to open it up and when I removed the punch the entire cap, every bit of it, came off (and I moistened first)! The cigar stayed together just fine so I lit her up. WOW...the most bitter black coffee flavor you can imagine overwhelmed my palate. Imagine grabbing a handful of instant coffee crystals and tossing them in your mouth! I let it rest a little then tried again with the same revolting result. I suffered through the next several minutes hoping it would change...it did...it stopped burning. Relit and back to the races...:frown2:. Still awful and unpleasant, at 3/4 the way through the 1st third, it went out again mid-puff. I'm a patient man but cigars are much easier to come by than time so I pitched it and grabbed something new.
> View attachment 189042
> 
> 
> Pantheon Imperator. AAAAAHHHHHH, much better!
> View attachment 189050


That was funny as heck....not that you had a bad stick...just hit me funny..... 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> That was funny as heck....not that you had a bad stick...just hit me funny.....
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Maybe I got a bad one, but that SOB was horrible enough to make me wish for a Gurk!


----------



## Azhar

msmith1986 said:


> V and Eagle Rare while catching up on the Blacklist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Can't wait to receive mines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Black Market and a Moonlight Drive "American Imperial Coffee Stout" by Southbound Brewing Co in Savannah (8% abv, heavy sucker)


----------



## Azhar

greasemonger said:


> Black Market and a Moonlight Drive "American Imperial Coffee Stout" by Southbound Brewing Co in Savannah (8% abv, heavy sucker)


Let me know how fond it, please! 
I passed on it for a 5er in a deal :/ !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Azhar said:


> Let me know how fond it, please!
> I passed on it for a 5er in a deal :/ !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good. Nice mild smoke, good output, good even burn. I'm not a detailed palate guy, but I'd say coffee (remember I'm pairing with a strong coffee stout) and dark chocolate. Also keep in mind this is from a brick and mortar shop, not online. If I was to order them I'd let them rest in the humidor at least a month (or 6) or so before I expected it to be good and ready to smoke. I picked it up to give it shot after hearing good things, and plan to add it to my list of 5ers to order.:thumb:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Okay they rested for an hour ...time to try one

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Okay they rested for an hour ...time to try one
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Lol - I "Pulled the Trigger" on those too.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Friday smoke compliments of @WNYTony


----------



## ebnash

It’s Friday and I’m technically unemployed.........for a week or so. Start my new job 3/12. Smoke up!


----------



## Mike2147

msmith1986 said:


> Nub Maduro for the ride home, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So good...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Ale8 and a 77 turned out nice, have a goodn


----------



## Cossie

disco_potato said:


> My favorite marca so far, without question. Which ones are you having trouble finding?
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


They're definitely one of my go to's

Actually my B&M has a few. But I can't really find anything from the newer releases they have.

Sorry I can't remember specific names. But the new ones all have Greek names. I haven't really seen them online for sale or any B&M

Thanks for asking


----------



## Cossie

csk415 said:


> Check cigarpage, atlanticcigar, and best cigar prices. CP and ATL have a sampler for a decent price.
> 
> Also niceashcigars


Thanks for the info. My B&M has a few thankfully. But I'll definitely have my eye on that sampler.

I spoke with my B&M owner. Curivari didn't have a rep when he spoke with them. They're really hard to get in touch with and don't advertise much.

But I've smoked the El Gran Rey and the Seleccion Privada and just fell in love. I'm looking to try others


----------



## Cossie

sophie0503 said:


> ale8 and a 77 turned out nice, have a goodn


yes!!


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> It's Friday and I'm technically unemployed.........for a week or so. Start my new job 3/12. Smoke up!


I will toast to that, cheers, start my new job on 3/12 as well!


----------



## Olecharlie

Mike2147 said:


> So good...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I agree, just purchased a box!


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Friday smoke compliments of @WNYTony


Soooweee!Here piggy,piggy... :vs_whistle:


----------



## zephead61

Got a free Pappy van Winkle at a DE event today. And it's gone. Good smoke. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

One of @WABOOM 2nds he had for sale. Starting to think I should have bought them all.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## ice_nyne

Gurkha Heritage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Moving on to a Punch Signature. What else can I do on a rainy night in SoCal???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little Divine Inspiration this fine Fuente Friday


----------



## arsham.boduryan

new world









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> It tasted just as good after the stems were taken out. Handmade product, so every blue moon this can happen, and today was just my turn.
> 
> Oh, and in the process, I've learned that the La Imperiosa is basically the 2014 CH Las Calaveras. The 2014 was so popular, they brought it back as a regular production under a different name. I probably would've never learned that without this "incident".
> 
> I hope no one thinks this is some sort of a dig at mpomario. It wasn't meant to be.


I didn't. They are a handmade product. I am surprised how few I've had issues with. Maybe lucky, but I have had to pitch maybe 4 smokes total since beginning a little less than two years ago, for construction issues. 
I have tried each of the LC's once but not the original. So the LI is as close as I'll get in name. Many say that it is not the same blend and or just not the same. Either way it is still one of my faves is all sizes really. Even the Magicos size is good and they really come into their own after a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Cossie said:


> They're definitely one of my go to's
> 
> Actually my B&M has a few. But I can't really find anything from the newer releases they have.
> 
> Sorry I can't remember specific names. But the new ones all have Greek names. I haven't really seen them online for sale or any B&M
> 
> Thanks for asking


Niceash and atlanticcigar have good selections. I'll look for more later.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Went out to Northville Cigar Lounge with @TotesMcGoats and another friend tonight... enjoyed a Liga No. 9 that either came from @JtAv8tor or @bobbya08 (I forgot to label which one was which... @Matfam1 got the other one)

















@TotesMcGoats chose an A. Fuente Queen B that was awful (bad draw, fell apart)... felt kind of bad for him, but I enjoyed mine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Choix and Iron Bean Rage....the Choix has had 30 days in the jailhouse let's see what it's got....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> One of @WABOOM 2nds he had for sale. Starting to think I should have bought them all.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You should have they are damn tasty...

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## greasemonger

Isla Del Sol and Sumatra. I forgot this has a sweetened cap. Smoke is okay but cant get past this cap. Grrrr


----------



## UBC03

greasemonger said:


> Isla Del Sol and Sumatra. I forgot this has a sweetened cap. Smoke is okay but cant get past this cap. Grrrr


The freaking worst cigar ever..

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## quesquared

Last night's smoke









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> The freaking worst cigar ever..
> 
> sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


Regretting the decision this morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> The freaking worst cigar ever..
> 
> sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


I tried a Nasty by Drew Estate early in my cigar smoking adventures. Nasty says it all and never again :vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT

Stronger than it looks.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Regretting the decision this morning.


It happens to all of us, its just a part of smoking cigars. I bought a fiver of those once and gave 4 away. :vs_laugh:

To think only a few months back I thought Kuba Kuba was great! I can't stand those sticks now, terrible indeed ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites with Peets morning coffee!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack

Kristoff Brittania with a cup of joe this morning to get the day started.


----------



## mrolland5500

Umbagog









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Flores Y Rodrigues
Tamboril

Connecticut Valley Reserve


It was very nice. Not the great that I was expecting, but very good. If I was given a choice between it and an Anejo, I would take the Anejo more often than not.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Nub Maduro just jeeps giving!! I think I got







a buzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## arsham.boduryan

MUWAT. morning coffee smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Umbagog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mario, how are those? That's my next SBC when they go on sale. If I can get them before they're sold out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd out of a fiver.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stogiepuffer said:


> Mario, how are those? That's my next SBC when they go on sale. If I can get them before they're sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome is the beset word to describe them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> Awesome is the beset word to describe them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

AB The Lineage


----------



## Fusion

Fuma E Corda today, much better than the Amazon Basin IMO


----------



## WNYTony

FDLA robusto from @Ewood


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Umbagog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My goal is a Umbagog while driving a Unimog....

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hickorynut

6 Mos mark on "Experiment gone right" transformation complete... @Cigary









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Cigary

Hickorynut said:


> 6 Mos mark on "Experiment gone right" transformation complete... @Cigary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


So what say ye....success or wishful thinking?:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Cigary said:


> So what say ye....success or wishful thinking?:smile2:


Definite success...and a few surprises. This yard gar was dominican and has totally morphed with the pipe baccy. I'm thinking Honduran on the next trial that hopefully will maintain some cigar leaf flavors....The room note is the biggest change, you could smoke this one anywhere with no complaints...

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## bellts

Still going... These things are smooth (but monstrous)

Update: Time: 1 hr 40(ish) mins... no nic hit for what I can tell. I'm pretty buzzed off of the two bloody mary's to tell for certain. Down to my last one off of a 5er. Slightly regretting that I sent one to @LeatherNeck in a get-well package.... (enjoy brother)

P.S. That's charlie in the background... my pit/acd "mutt-thing" in the background... I'm surprised I got a picture of him... he hardly ever sits still.


----------



## zephead61

Sammich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Hickorynut said:


> Definite success...and a few surprises. This yard gar was dominican and has totally morphed with the pipe baccy. I'm thinking Honduran on the next trial that hopefully will maintain some cigar leaf flavors....The room note is the biggest change, you could smoke this one anywhere with no complaints...
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Good feedback! I know that my stash of experimental cigars have been well worth the effort and fun. Playing Mad Scientist keeps me going and getting a positive result is just gravy on top of the biscuit. Marginal cigars turn into something special and for me....6 months seem to be the "sweet spot" for the transition. Funny you mentioned your last statement...even my wife doesn't mind the aroma of the cigars that I've infused and that is what success is in my world.:grin2:


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked this one during the drive up to Keystone to go snowboarding today. It was a generous gift from @GOT14U. It was my first barber pole and it was fantastic. Awesome smooth changing flavors throughout. Yum! :vs_cool:


----------



## zephead61

zephead61 said:


> Sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've never seen a whiter Ash! Fantastic smoke.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## therick04pp

For the Red Sox fans.. The Big Papi. Pretty good smoke. Had some burn issues but the flavor was great.


----------



## cracker1397

Ezra Zion Tantrum with a nice glass of Blantons bourbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

disco_potato said:


> Niceash and atlanticcigar have good selections. I'll look for more later.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I really appreciate that


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> I saw that CP had a deal on La Imperiosa 10ers and thought it would be a good idea to light up the one
> @mpomario sent me before I jump on the deal. Now, I usually let my cigars sit for months before I even think about smoking them and I've only had this stick for 2-3 weeks. Things could go bad.
> 
> I light it up and get a mouthful of spice. First cigar I've had that coated my entire mouth with spice. It wasn't white or black pepper. More of a green pepper. That goes away after the first inch and I'm left with a very nice, sweet, dark chocolate. I feel like I'm in the clear. The cigar is good and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.
> 
> 2" in and I notice it's having a hard time staying lit and I see some tunneling. Uh oh, you dummy that's why you let them acclimate! I go to ash it and just the outside layers fall off and I'm left with a solid wall of ash with a tunnel in the middle. I look at the head and I see 2 stems. Poke them with a knife and they are solid. I go another 20 minutes and have to get those stems out. I grab a small set of needle nose and end up pulling out what look like tobacco tree trunks. These things are hefty. Handmade product, stuff happens.
> 
> I put a flame by the foot to get it going again but the draw is super loose now. I pinch the head, draw again, and all is well. Finish the stick to a nub and use one of the stems as nubber. Maybe more cigars should come with built in nubbers?As I type this, a 10er of La Imperiosas has been ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


... They almost sent you the whole tabacco plant there


----------



## zephead61

Standard Eastern









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## Verdict

These little guys are amazing!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> I smoked this one during the drive up to Keystone to go snowboarding today. It was a generous gift from @GOT14U. It was my first barber pole and it was fantastic. Awesome smooth changing flavors throughout. Yum! :vs_cool:


Hell yeah, glad you liked it.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bellts

Pretty gnarly (in a very good way) RB Genesis.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 so far today :grin2:


----------



## Navistar

Had a Fuente Rosado Magnum R? i believe its called. Has potential but mine was way too fresh. Will try another in 6 months.


----------



## Shadowdogg

I hade the Ezra Zion exclusive from last month called Texas Tea... I didn't get many flavors that they said should be there but I did get a lot of leather and a lot of a woodsy flavor... It was also very very peppery, the longer you kept the smoke in your mouth the more heat you felt on your tongue... Personally I like this flavor, but this was very overpowering... Not a bad Cigar by any means just to me was too much of a spice









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Celebrating at Primings Cigar Lounge in Nashville. Wiseman and Macallan 15 yr









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Olecharlie Great way to celebrate!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another one of my go to from warped










Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## tazdvl

bellts said:


> P.S. That's charlie in the background... my pit/acd "mutt-thing" in the background... I'm surprised I got a picture of him... he hardly ever sits still.


He must be drunk...he's repeating himself! Lol!

Taz


----------



## tazdvl

cracker1397 said:


> Ezra Zion Tantrum with a nice glass of Blantons bourbon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gifted a bottle of Blantons to a close friend last October. It lasted one evening and 2 cigars. Definitely worth the $$$ spent.

Taz


----------



## GOT14U

Pretty sure this is the pre-release Casa Fernandez Miami...Pretty damn good. Could be stellar with some age.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bellts

tazdvl said:


> He must be drunk...he's repeating himself! Lol!
> 
> Taz


You're not making any sense to me... (burp, hiccup) :wink2:


----------



## tazdvl

bellts said:


> You're not making any sense to me... (burp, hiccup) :wink2:












Give me an hour to drink some liquid translator and I'll start speaking your language.

Taz


----------



## msmith1986

Stopped at the closest lounge to the house with my buddy on the way back from Lowes and Chick-fil-a.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

the line up for tonight....waiting for the fights to get started


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF#3 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Gumby-cr

You're all a bunch of enablers I tell ya :ss:vs_smirk: Currently binge watching Freaks and Geeks on Netflix.


----------



## greasemonger

Punch London Club Maduro paired with the King in the can and a couple deer burger patties


----------



## GOT14U

Madderduro said:


> the line up for tonight....waiting for the fights to get started


I'm skipping this one tonight...still watching pre fights but that's it.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

this is an excellent smoke!!!! lil cocoa, cooking spice, citrus, nice pepper on the retro hale... pretty enjoyable I'd say box worthy


----------



## Madderduro

yeah I'm with u one that one GOT14U....not the best ppv card but the Edgar - Ortiz fight is pretty interesting but not worth the $60...I don't like cyborg fights she terrifies me lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Camacho Rum Barrels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OleCharlie at Primings posted by Tomas without his permission LMAO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Always good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Opus 20yrs

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Opus 20yrs
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Are those over rated like their other sticks? I've tried to be wowed by the X's but haven't been yet.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

Filthy Hooligan goes next


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Are those over rated like their other sticks? I've tried to be wowed by the X's but haven't been yet.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Funny you ask, this is the first Opus I've had in a long while and was having nothing but problems with this particular stick. Crappy draw and a major plug that was a struggle even for my modus! The tight draw led to over puffing and a not so good taste. Dumped the rest into the ashtray and grabbed something different.

Usually these Opus have great construction and taste great, must of been a dud!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Funny you ask, this is the first Opus I've had in a long while and was having nothing but problems with this particular stick. Crappy draw and a major plug that was a struggle even for my modus! The tight draw led to over puffing and a not so good taste. Dumped the rest into the ashtray and grabbed something different.
> 
> Usually these Opus have great construction and taste great, must of been a dud!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Or just a regular opus....have not been impressed at all by them....but you know what they say about opinions.

Last one at the shop...love me some Fables @UBC03 how about all those damn feet?









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

a pit bull....a nbk....and a foot lol....I've drank one too many


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin a Nacatamale tonight and watching some fights!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Azhar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Madderduro said:


> a pit bull....a nbk....and a foot lol....I've drank one too many


Welcome to the club

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Undercrown Coronet earlier today. You're right @GOT14U these are pretty good and quite a little smoke bomb. Thank you sir.
Tonight a Murcias Corona


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Or just a regular opus....have not been impressed at all by them....but you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Last one at the shop...love me some Fables @UBC03 how about all those damn feet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Shoes are fine.. It's when yunz flip flop wearing bastages take pics of your fungi ridden hooves, then I get a little queasy.

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## LeatherNeck

bellts said:


> Still going... These things are smooth (but monstrous)
> 
> Update: Time: 1 hr 40(ish) mins... no nic hit for what I can tell. I'm pretty buzzed off of the two bloody mary's to tell for certain. Down to my last one off of a 5er. Slightly regretting that I sent one to @LeatherNeck in a get-well package.... (enjoy brother)
> 
> P.S. That's charlie in the background... my pit/acd "mutt-thing" in the background... I'm surprised I got a picture of him... he hardly ever sits still.


I could always return it to you if you like.>
However, it being such a loooong trip to Cali, I'd have to send a guard unit to make sure it stays safe. Matter of fact, I've got an empty box here somewhere....


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Enjoying a My Father after that mess of a burger for dinner.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blue Sunday with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

6mos in the Cigar spa checkup. Padilla Cazadores and Guatemalan









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Kidvegas

Neanderthal sgp courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Olecharlie

Not my favorite too mild but needed to burn it with my morning "Peets Java"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Blending Session. Never tried any of the Raven cigars that EZ put out but this may have been an experimental blend since that's the only lancero sized stick they've put out. Either way LOTS of floral notes off this one. For the price EZ charges for there blending session packs I've been pleasantly surprised for what I've smoked so far out of the pack :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> EZ Blending Session. Never tried any of the Raven cigars that EZ put out but this may have been an experimental blend since that's the only lancero sized stick they've put out. Either way LOTS of floral notes off this one. For the price EZ charges for there blending session packs I've been pleasantly surprised for what I've smoked so far out of the pack :grin2:


Agreed! 70.00 bucks for 20 cigars with no bands is a deal

Sent from Dino's truck looking for a lighter.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Time to start the mowing, and wake up neighbors

Sent from Dino's truck looking for a lighter.


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Time to start the mowing, and wake up neighbors
> 
> Sent from Dino's truck looking for a lighter.


 Just purely sinister who thinks like this???? But the dark one&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

First time with this one, dont know why i was expecting a mild timid smoke but what i got was quite different, love it


----------



## greasemonger

House blend "Rook" from Chateau Wine and Cigar Bar Suwanee, GA with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## zephead61

Mi Querida









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Cache and a cup of Golden Oolong ,


----------



## quesquared

Never knew how tasty these little guys are!!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Trying one of these out of new box from last week. New size. Really like the toro so I thought I'd like the Lonsdale as well. Pretty good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

quesquared said:


> Never knew how tasty these little guys are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


LOVE EM!!! Hard to believe its short filler, albeit cuttings from other Ligas.


----------



## quesquared

greasemonger said:


> LOVE EM!!! Hard to believe its short filler, albeit cuttings from other Ligas.


I know man! Instant love affair from first light, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Tasty









Stay groovy...


----------



## tazdvl

Little something peppery after lunch.

























That wonky burn self corrected very nicely.










Two more in the humidor out of a fiver. Perfect draw for me with a 9mm punch and the burn was nearly immaculate.

Taz


----------



## Olecharlie

I got me some Deliverance Bro @mrolland5500 Now this right here is one "Stick Kicking Butt"!

Thanks Mario









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> I got me some Deliverance Bro @mrolland5500 Now this right here is one "Stick Kicking Butt"!
> 
> Thanks Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah enjoy brother because I sure as heck do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

Monti cristo white. Thanks Scotch-n-Stick









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah enjoy brother because I sure as heck do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly amazing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own this afternoon, this is a #16 but with a FX Smith Conni wrapper, im not usually a Conni lover but i do like this.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> One of my own this afternoon, this is a #16 but with a FX Smith Conni wrapper, im not usually a Conni lover but i do like this.


Bout time you got have one a yur'uns 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Bout time you got have one a yur'uns
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Lol yea, i dont usually post when i have one of mine, just when something stands out for me or is different


----------



## greasemonger

RP Vintage '03 Cameroon courtesy of @Matfam1 with a finished nubber courtesy of @mcfrey and a good stout on the porch for a nice sunset. Thanks guys!


----------



## LeatherNeck

A Sunday Sungrown via Bobalu. 
This is the last one I have left from the Bobalu Challenge. I will not be revisiting any of them again! I understand what the actual "challenge" is now.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> A Sunday Sungrown via Bobalu.
> This is the last one I have left from the Bobalu Challenge. I will not be revisiting any of them again! I understand what the actual "challenge" is now.


I thought the sungrown (from the Challenge) and the Fuerte (from the Bold sampler) were pretty good......YMMV....


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> I know man! Instant love affair from first light, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The size and flavor of those work well for me. But I'm a cheap ass so I don't buy them locally for the average of $5 or more/stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## msmith1986

macko2000 said:


> Monti cristo white. Thanks Scotch-n-Stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


For NC Monte's I liked the Platinum a little more than the White. Not bad, but not quite up my alley.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I thought the sungrown (from the Challenge) and the Fuerte (from the Bold sampler) were pretty good......YMMV....


When it was burning it was decent. Even got some cherry flavors albeit only fleeting. I fought with the damn thing for an hour before finally giving up on it, and that was all in the first third! Never again!
The barberpole one was the the only one I'd smoke again....not buy, but smoke.


----------



## macko2000

msmith1986 said:


> For NC Monte's I liked the Platinum a little more than the White. Not bad, but not quite up my alley.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I thought it was a good light smoke. Still a cigar virgin, so this was a first for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

macko2000 said:


> Monti cristo white. Thanks Scotch-n-Stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Just got a 5 pack of these, how are they?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

I liked it. I'm still quite new so i wouldn't hold much water in my opinion. Kind of buttery. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

@quesquared got me fiendin' for the papas fritas. I figure whats one more on an unsupervised Sunday?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V and the sunset,


----------



## quesquared

greasemonger said:


> @quesquared got me fiendin' for the papas fritas. I figure whats one more on an unsupervised Sunday?


Damn right!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon Anthrpology

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

Mini LP9 tin. Couldn't wait any longer to try one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Mini LP9 tin. Couldn't wait any longer to try one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


that looks pretty dang tasty!!:grin2:


----------



## csk415

Thank you @Rondo. Haven't had an AFR-75 yet.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying something new tonight










Sent from the Death Star, wondering who Jon is and why he was looking for a sandwich in Dino's truck. Found a lighter though


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


> Thank you @Rondo. Haven't had an AFR-75 yet.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


And how was it? I've heard about it, but also never had one. Expensive too.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I love the AFR-75. You can get them cheap on cbid.


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> And how was it? I've heard about it, but also never had one. Expensive too.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It's been good. Chocolate, leather and spice. I have seen them on sale a few times for decent prices. Defiantly will be on the look out.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Room 101 Mutante


----------



## Ewood

I do enjoy these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> that looks pretty dang tasty!!:grin2:


Pretty good. Still a little dry though. The shops think because they're wrapped in plastic they are sealed and don't need to be in a humidor. I'll let them rest for a little while and come back to them later. I'll probably at least try the Undercrown tin tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Oliva G









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

My first one but not my last one


----------



## Cossie

Sophie0503 said:


> My first one but not my last one


How did you like it??


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin commute smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> I do enjoy these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you on here @Ewood. ....

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Hickorynut

Breakfast courtesy of @LeatherNeck . Varina Farms and Iron Bean Rage. Thanks Devil Dog!









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso, Genesis The Project with Sumatra,


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

#2 on the day Surrogates Satin Glove and at 7x47 should give me some well needed relaxing smoke time!







only 33 degrees today but the water is still a great view for a smoke!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## disco_potato

Better than I remember, but still just ok. If you like roasted nuts that were left in the oven for a bit too long, you'll like this. After 8 months it's got a bit of Oliva G/O thing going on.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like an expensive afternoon!


----------



## mrolland5500

Forgot how good these were









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

macko2000 said:


> Monti cristo white. Thanks Scotch-n-Stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hope you liked it @macko2000. Had one yesterday afternoon after working out in the yard. I think it's a nice, mild smoke with decent flavor. Not a bad price point either.


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying something new tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, wondering who Jon is and why he was looking for a sandwich in Dino's truck. Found a lighter though


I had this one at the cigar bar Saturday evening and wasn't impressed! What did you think?


----------



## zephead61

LeatherNeck said:


> A Sunday Sungrown via Bobalu.
> This is the last one I have left from the Bobalu Challenge. I will not be revisiting any of them again! I understand what the actual "challenge" is now.


Nice ashtray!


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a very good morning coffee cigar! Gotta refill my cup with more Peets Java. I believe @OneStrangeOne likes these and I thought I would try a 5 pack, glad I did!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> This is a very good morning coffee cigar! Gotta refill my cup with more Peets Java. I believe @OneStrangeOne likes these and I thought I would try a 5 pack, glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They go from very good to fantastic with 2-3 years of rest!


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I may never get to smoke a “Fantastic” one but will smoke several very good ones, lol. 6-12 months rest maybe! I think you said the blue label originals are the best??


----------



## greasemonger

EPC and dark Italian roast


----------



## ericryd

I bought a bundle of Tampa Sweethearts when I was down there last time, been working my way threw those and had a nice 270 last night (https://www.tampasweethearts.com/tampasweetheartsno270.aspx).

I am really enjoying them for the price/stick ratio.


----------



## pwaggs

Still one of my all time favorites. 
AB Prensado
Churchill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo from @Tedder87,







It's to nice out to be in the office, I'll finish my paperwork on the deck!


----------



## bellts

Strong little suckers.... Nica Libre Robusto


----------



## Fusion

RYJ Reserva Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> RYJ Reserva Maduro


Last one I had was pretty good after substantial rest to dry out. They always seem to be soaked and have soft spots when they show up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mrolland5500 said:


> Umbagog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Fricken delicious....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Last one I had was pretty good after substantial rest to dry out. They always seem to be soaked and have soft spots when they show up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This was one of my very first purchases so its just about 1 year old, pretty good but i wont be buying more lol


----------



## Madderduro

will probably run out of fluid touching up the burn line on this one!!! oh well Man O War gars are always good...haven't tried one I ain't liked


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> This was one of my very first purchases so its just about 1 year old, pretty good but i wont be buying more lol


Yeah, I have a few sticks like that in my "hand out to casual smokers" tupper. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Awww a little baby UC for maduro Monday. Not as good as it's full-size counterparts, but pretty dadgum tasty for a quick smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Who says Octoberfest is over!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Mild, spice, wood. Too damn cold for this 2hr smoke.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> Mild, spice, wood. Too damn cold for this 2hr smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


LOL. That's why I can't light up most of the sticks you sent! I'm like I want to smoke this, look at the temp outside and go nopppee. We going robusto


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> I had this one at the cigar bar Saturday evening and wasn't impressed! What did you think?


Wasn't bad, wasn't a wow cigar. If the price was right I may snag a 5er to put away

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## awk6898

Cromagnon w/ a Tullamore and Coke on the back porch. About to fire up the grill for dinner...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monte and Kona,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cossie said:


> How did you like it??


With a long rest these are great in my experience.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

AB Tempus. Strong smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This after lunch courtesy of @GOT14U first one for me, thanks, very good it is


----------



## LeatherNeck

zephead61 said:


> Nice ashtray!


Thanks, that is a laminated Poplar wood and Cedar tray I did last year. Hopefully, once I get past my current medical issues, I'll get back into making them.


----------



## Cossie

CloakedInSmoke said:


> With a long rest these are great in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I agree. I love them. I haven't rested them very long. But I will definitely do it now


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina No3









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying something new tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, wondering who Jon is and why he was looking for a sandwich in Dino's truck. Found a lighter though


Got one of those resting. How you like it? I have a box of CG naturals coming to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sophie0503 said:


> My first one but not my last one


So good....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> Got one of those resting. How you like it? I have a box of CG naturals coming to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't bad, wasn't a wow cigar. If the price was right I may snag a 5er to put away

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## mpomario

My choice for my birthday Smoke. Was gonna burn this $100 Davidoff, but was like, I ain't that special. Went with a favorite.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189738&stc=1&d=1520293400

Illusione Epernay courtesy of @Gumby-cr really nice starts out mild then kicks it up to medium and full, good flavors! Thanks my friend!


----------



## eliot

FdO Maduro


----------



## greasemonger

Still one of my favorites. Oliva O maduro. Paired with Maduro (cigar city brewing)


----------



## cracker1397

tazdvl said:


> Gifted a bottle of Blantons to a close friend last October. It lasted one evening and 2 cigars. Definitely worth the $$$ spent.
> 
> Taz


Great bourbon for the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mike2147 said:


> Fricken delicious....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


 Yes sir indeed they are!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Found this hiding in my humidor. Totally forgot it was sent to me. Had to fire it up. Nice smoke too, never had one before.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mb3,


----------



## WNYTony

J.D. Howard


----------



## ebnash

I purchased this at a local lounge a few months ago and very surprised how good it was. Creamy sweet and light baking spice. The cello had a nice tint so it must have been sitting a good while. EE #2


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Monte and Kona,
> View attachment 189642


Strange to see you smoking such a mainstream stick, lol. I'm curious if there's a story to this one. How long have you had it and what was your take on it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks, that is a laminated Poplar wood and Cedar tray I did last year. Hopefully, once I get past my current medical issues, I'll get back into making them.


I might have to sneak a bottle in the mail to you in exchange for one of those.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

La Traviata maduro for the ride home earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

The Project, robusto







almost forgot how good these are


----------



## Sophie0503

My first one ever, so far so good


----------



## mrolland5500

PropeR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Strange to see you smoking such a mainstream stick, lol. I'm curious if there's a story to this one. How long have you had it and what was your take on it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not really much of a story to it, these are one of my buddies absolute all time favorite (yeah, he doesn't get out much) so of course he gave me a handful to try, this was the last of the batch and a bit over 4 years. Either my taste was off last night or it was past it's prime, I remember these as having a crisp and decent flavor profile, nothing to get excited about but not bad. Last nights was bland and boring. I think these are probably best under the 2 year mark, maybe even 1 year.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat Tuesday and Guatemalan.....









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Buenaventura and Sumatra
View attachment 189850


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189874&stc=1&d=1520340836

Maduro Tuesday, a Fuenta tomorrow and a Tat on Friday... I'm a hopeless case. :vs_laugh:

Maybe I will get a Tat in later today if the mood hits me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> My first one ever, so far so good


Good stick, try the Brother Hemmingway Short Story Maduro 4 1/2 x 55 and the Nub Maduros if you havent! Hope to see you guys next month in Nashville!


----------



## mrolland5500

Dropped it this morning but still smoking great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks, that is a laminated Poplar wood and Cedar tray I did last year. Hopefully, once I get past my current medical issues, I'll get back into making them.


Whatever you have, get well soon!
I'd be interested in buying/trading for one of those beauties.


----------



## Sophie0503

Olecharlie said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first one ever, so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> Good stick, try the Brother Hemmingway Short Story Maduro 4 1/2 x 55 and the Nub Maduros if you havent! Hope to see you guys next month in Nashville!
Click to expand...

 hey Charlie that Lil feller was dang good it could used a lil more rest and RH to me, but heck it was good, yeah i talked to cosssie we're gonna figure something out


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Dropped it this morning but still smoking great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still have the 2 you sent me. I'm itching to try one now but they are on hold til next month for my birthday smokes :grin2: Everytime I open my humidor I hear them talking to me. Is that good or bad?


----------



## bellts

For the drive into work today...


----------



## Randy956

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=187362&stc=1&d=1519489205
> 
> RP Super Ligero courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick Thanks Chris


I'm glad you like 'em. I tried one once but for me the flavor was horrible.


----------



## disco_potato

Last Tat...til I buy more.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This La Duena from @MyFatherFan in my first ever PIF, its a great smoke, thank you sir (have not seen him around lately, hope all is well)


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not really much of a story to it, these are one of my buddies absolute all time favorite (yeah, he doesn't get out much) so of course he gave me a handful to try, this was the last of the batch and a bit over 4 years. Either my taste was off last night or it was past it's prime, I remember these as having a crisp and decent flavor profile, nothing to get excited about but not bad. Last nights was bland and boring. I think these are probably best under the 2 year mark, maybe even 1 year.


That's my description of those at any point in time, lol. I think all NC Monte's are overpriced too, especially for subpar boring DR blends. Plenty of Altadis smokes are good, like Honduran SLR offerings, but Monte does not make my list at all.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bellts said:


> For the drive into work today...


Love those in torpedo. Still proves AJF knows what he's doing. Never disappointed.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bellts said:


> For the drive into work today...


Great cigar! Especially with a nice amount of rest!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Good stick, try the Brother Hemmingway Short Story Maduro 4 1/2 x 55 and the Nub Maduros if you havent! Hope to see you guys next month in Nashville!


What's going on in Nashville next month? I should be in Nashville with a lot of liquor sometime in May.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> The Project, robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost forgot how good these are


Love those!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Fusion said:


> This La Duena from @MyFatherFan in my first ever PIF, its a great smoke, thank you sir (have not seen him around lately, hope all is well)


+1 I like them.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Fusion said:


> This La Duena from @MyFatherFan in my first ever PIF, its a great smoke, thank you sir (have not seen him around lately, hope all is well)


I'm around, just busy lately unfortunately haha

- It's a Trap!


----------



## Pandyboy

Having a Santa Damiana and some Diplomaticos rum while watching Liverpool v Porto!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro to run some errands. This one is from my august box. Perfect amount of rest for my old favorite. I might have to start back up my bombings of PA smokes again soon.....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Pretty dang good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pardon 1964









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Sobremesa









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I might have to sneak a bottle in the mail to you in exchange for one of those.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Let me get back on my feet and we'll work something out for sure!


----------



## LeatherNeck

My allergies have been giving me a fit here lately with all this pollen. I'm a nose breather and also enjoy retrohaling much of a cigar; however, since my nose is currently SHUT I can do neither. So not only am I suffocating, I'm not enjoying my cigars as much either!:vs_mad: 
How you mouth breathers do it amazes me. 
Anyway, today an AB Tempus Natural that I will do my damnedest to taste, lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> How you mouth breathers do it amazes me.
> Anyway, today an AB Tempus Natural that I will do my damnedest to taste, lol.


As my grandpa used to tell me, "blow it out yer ass". I haven't tried it myself but figured the saying had something to do with cigars, right?

please don't hurt me


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Knuckle dragger









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another EZ blending session mystery cigar and a Hex :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> Another EZ blending session mystery cigar and a Hex :grin2:


How are those Hex? I've seen them pop up for pretty cheap but never bit the bullet. The story behind them seems cool but also somewhat "markety".


----------



## greasemonger

First Tat offering for me, with a good stout.


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> How are those Hex? I've seen them pop up for pretty cheap but never bit the bullet. The story behind them seems cool but also somewhat "markety".


They are ok. I got a free 5 pack off from Smoke Inn. ROTT it was pretty bad but 4 months later they are starting to come around. I got tobacco,earth,a little cinnamon and cedar.


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> Still have the 2 you sent me. I'm itching to try one now but they are on hold til next month for my birthday smokes :grin2: Everytime I open my humidor I hear them talking to me. Is that good or bad?


Hell I call our a double edge sword... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Epicure









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Crux Epicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mr. BOOteek fancy dash.... 

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## GOT14U

Smoking a couple and contemplating if I really want to be employed or not...









Earlier today









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> This after lunch courtesy of @GOT14U first one for me, thanks, very good it is


Glad you liked it brutha

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## php007

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

php007 said:


> Last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Somebody had a busy night


----------



## lex61

disco_potato said:


> As my grandpa used to tell me, "blow it out yer ass". I haven't tried it myself but figured the saying had something to do with cigars, right?
> 
> please don't hurt me


A whole new take on retrohale...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189978&stc=1&d=1520385593

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189986&stc=1&d=1520385593

Finally a Tatuaje withs some Glenrothes Sherry cask reserve!


----------



## Olecharlie

Pandyboy said:


> Having a Santa Damiana and some Diplomaticos rum while watching Liverpool v Porto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice Scotch glass Panda!


----------



## blackrabbit

Well I had to do a little research to figure out what the cigar was that I got from @mrolland5500 which I was smoking. "Lucille" by Ezra Zion. A good long lasting smoke bomb! Thanks again sir! :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

Tattoosday.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189978&stc=1&d=1520385593
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189986&stc=1&d=1520385593
> 
> Finally a Tatuaje withs some Glenrothes Sherry cask reserve!


GlenRothes.....gooood!...Tat good too :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Key West, Point Break


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Key West, Point Break
> View attachment 190018


<scratches head> Say what? 
"Hey Google......"


----------



## GOT14U

Better and better with age!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Crux Epicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

These really are good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Tat Tuesday









@GOT14U - saw you puffing one of these today too. You sick of them yet ?


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Happy Tat Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GOT14U - saw you puffing one of these today too. You sick of them yet ?


Not sure give me another 30 and maybe...lol....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

blackrabbit said:


> Well I had to do a little research to figure out what the cigar was that I got from @mrolland5500 which I was smoking. "Lucille" by Ezra Zion. A good long lasting smoke bomb! Thanks again sir! :vs_cool:


Anyone who follows The Walking Dead would know that right away, lol. I didn't know it existed but now I do. EZ does some pretty cool stuff that's for sure. One of these days I'll get a chance to try some of their stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> These really are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I saw some of those at my favorite lounge in Gettysburg. I never grabbed any because I didn't know anything about them. Maybe I'll grab a couple to try based on your comment. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi short for the wet and snowy ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

blackrabbit said:


> Well I had to do a little research to figure out what the cigar was that I got from @mrolland5500 which I was smoking. "Lucille" by Ezra Zion. A good long lasting smoke bomb! Thanks again sir! :vs_cool:


#HellYeah glad you enjoyed it brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> These really are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah they are!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Mr. BOOteek fancy dash....
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


Shhhhhhhh I'm in a stolen truck Dumbass you can't tell everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I saw some of those at my favorite lounge in Gettysburg. I never grabbed any because I didn't know anything about them. Maybe I'll grab a couple to try based on your comment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Do it!

Got me a bee to finish tonight off! Honestly I have had 2 or maybe 3 tonight so don't mind me! Gotta love a killer be and a couple stiff ones.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Do it!
> 
> Got me a bee to finish tonight off! Honestly I have had 2 or maybe 3 tonight so don't mind me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That smoke right there is killer and the Lonsdale is just over the top delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Not sure give me another 30 and maybe...lol....
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I liked you better when you inhaled ! :boink:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I liked you better when you inhaled ! :boink:


Lmao...I'm so going to bomb you with my rockets! Just saying, I've had a gift just waiting for you.....damn Yankees

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Lmao...I'm so going to bomb you with my rockets! Just saying, I've had a gift just waiting for you.....damn Yankees
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Now, now that would not be a wise thing to do. You bought a box of the wrong year as I recall, you sure you want to hang on to those ? Lol


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon 
Thanks @OneStrangeOne


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Now, now that would not be a wise thing to do. You bought a box of the wrong year as I recall, you sure you want to hang on to those ? Lol


Good luck! Buddy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I saw some of those at my favorite lounge in Gettysburg. I never grabbed any because I didn't know anything about them. Maybe I'll grab a couple to try based on your comment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Get on it bud...wish I had more then a sampler

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro while sitting in the reloading room with my neighbor.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Tatuaje









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Olecharlie said:


> Nice Scotch glass Panda!


 They came and did an event at Christmas. They let you keep the glass.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LPEDKB
After nearly 14 months in the box it was good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Foundry Portent and Guatemalan....some flavors I'm having a hard time classifying, not bad tho. No pepper at all, mild to med.









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AKA Hybrid with Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

ez 2nd amendment....so so ssssoooooooo GOOD


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190122&stc=1&d=1520429314

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190130&stc=1&d=1520429314

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190138&stc=1&d=1520429314

Wow, this EZ Brass Knuckles, Wow, Dark oily Maduro with Dark oily Peets, one of the best Stick I have ever had! Just looked for a fiver and all sold out, go figure!

Thanks to @Gumby-cr, very nice my friend!


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Shhhhhhhh I'm in a stolen truck Dumbass you can't tell everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring Hick some of those boutique Cherry flavored Swishers back, in the pink wrapper!! @Hickorynut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Bring Hick some of those boutique Cherry flavored Swishers back, in the pink wrapper!! @Hickorynut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you're good you read my mind!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Damn you're good you read my mind!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


He deserves the best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Damn you're good you read my mind!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey, with about 6mos rest they are really easy to throw in the trash... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Hey, with about 6mos rest they are really easy to throw in the trash... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

@Olecharlie Ezra Zion releases are like that. All I've smoked I've enjoyed. Problem is they make them in such small numbers they are usually sold out within a few hours if not sooner. If you go on their website you can sign up for new release alerts to your phone so you have a better chance of getting them before they are gone. As they say Getcha Some NOW!


----------



## Gumby-cr

This Padron courtesy of @JohnBrody15 via the Christmas exchange last year :grin2: Thank you again sir!


----------



## bellts

One for the road:

AB American SunGrown Robusto (because there was such a hub-bub about them yesterday in the discount thread)


----------



## quesquared

Riding partner









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Well aged cigars smoke so nicely.
@Sophie0503 @blackrabbit

You guys are a couple of fine enablers.










Just ash left at the end...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Ezra Zion blending session cigar. Pretty good smoke for the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Amazon Basin


----------



## Rondo

Mystery stick









As part of my MAW, I asked for "something unbanded.  @OneStrangeOne obliged. 
The cello was very stained brown and crimped on both ends, like a candy bar. Never have I seen a cello like it. 
The smoke is ok, leather and strong tobacco. Black pepper on the tongue, burnt cherries thru the nose. I'm smoking it gently as it wants to get bitter. It's an ok smoke and I'm curious to the story behind it. 
Seconds bin at the B&M?
Garage sale?
Fill us in Nathan and thanks again for making my wish come true :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

After lunch smoke today, always good


----------



## disco_potato

Blanco Nine Minutos.

Tight pack. Slow burn. Zingy. Sweet.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nothing like a classic

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Mystery stick
> 
> View attachment 190226
> 
> 
> As part of my MAW, I asked for "something unbanded.
> @OneStrangeOne obliged.
> The cello was very stained brown and crimped on both ends, like a candy bar. Never have I seen a cello like it.
> The smoke is ok, leather and strong tobacco. Black pepper on the tongue, burnt cherries thru the nose. I'm smoking it gently as it wants to get bitter. It's an ok smoke and I'm curious to the story behind it.
> Seconds bin at the B&M?
> Garage sale?
> Fill us in Nathan and thanks again for making my wish come true :vs_cool:


That is the Buckingham, another one of the Limited Editions that Crowned Heads did for C-Fed, late 2014 I believe. I think they rushed these and released em early, along with a bunch of others trying to ride the wave that they created with the the Los Calaveras. I had high hopes that these would come around with a decent nap, but Okay is probably as good as it gets.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Classic Covers and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

cracker1397 said:


> Ezra Zion blending session cigar. Pretty good smoke for the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toes! Where's Dino?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Stogiepuffer said:


> Toes! Where's Dino?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Does Dino have a foot fetish? Not sure I understand lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> Does Dino have a foot fetish? Not sure I understand lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I HATE FEET AND THINK FLIP FLOPS SHOULD BE BANNED FROM THIS PLANET..


Stogiepuffer said:


> Toes! Where's Dino?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Jaggoff..lol

sent from...Thought it was Jon.. nope.. it was JT firin up an HUHC nub he found under the seat.. Glad you found a lighter.


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> Does Dino have a foot fetish? Not sure I understand lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dino hates flip flops










Local shop owner asked me to review this unreleased for him

0-5 on taste, construction, strength

Few notes

Taste - 2

Construction -4

Strength -3

Chocolate, and pepper on light pepper molds out quickly

Turned one dimensional early

Mild pepper and cocoa through first half

A bit sour in the last 3rd

Wasn't that good would not buy anymore

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## cracker1397

[quoteI HATE FEET AND THINK FLIP FLOPS SHOULD BE BANNED FROM THIS PLANET
[/quote]

Dang sorry to offend Dino. It's kind of all I wear unless I'm at work and sometimes I do there too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Padron 64' Anni with a snort of Old Forrester 1920. (thank you @Semper Noctem it's bold and wonderful!) Perfect after putting about 1800' of conduit underground through an amazingly root filled park.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## MattT

cracker1397 said:


> [quoteI HATE FEET AND THINK FLIP FLOPS SHOULD BE BANNED FROM THIS PLANET


Dang sorry to offend Dino. It's kind of all I wear unless I'm at work and sometimes I do there too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Do you work at Sandals?.....cue rimshot.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Man O War- Puro Authentico. One of my favorite smokes. You have to like pepper, but it compliments the array of great strong flavors in these little firecrackers. Something like oily, earthy, bready, coffee with black pepper and a hint of sweetness yet remarkably smooth and easy to retrohale. Full bodied and long finish.


----------



## mrolland5500

cracker1397 said:


> Ezra Zion blending session cigar. Pretty good smoke for the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dino your favorite past time feet watching #HELLYEAH @UB03

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

At Big Star Lounge with @@Cossie. Great Stick and 17 yr Balvenie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Winter is far from over here in Ohio. It feels like forever since I got to sit outside and smoke :vs_mad:


----------



## mpomario

AVO Nicaragua. Courtesy of Disco_potato. This is a lot more peppery than what I remember from the others I've. Good. Thanks man.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabbur

Leite Alves Juanito

Long filler really small and slim but with a lot of taste!

This cigar was released last year in a Festival in Brazil but only arrived at the stores last week. First smoke and I am really enjoying it.









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Wiseman Maduro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
With a Yuengling


----------



## Olecharlie

Burbon balls and scotch off set the N Vitamin N









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Punch Signature and maduro brown ale by the hotel "fire" pit. Doesn't suck.


----------



## Ewood

first one from the box, about 3 months of rest. Good so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Wiseman Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> With a Yuengling


Atta Boy....Yes Sir!!


----------



## Shaver702

Here's at you @Shadowdogg thanks again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Shaver702 said:


> Here's at you @Shadowdogg thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Thompson cutter I see there?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Shadowdogg said:


> Is that a Thompson cutter I see there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Nuh its a Gurkha. It's my stay outside cutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Shaver702 said:


> Nuh its a Gurkha. It's my stay outside cutter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. Looks like the one I have from Thompson. I love that cutter... Lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Shadowdogg said:


> Oh. Looks like the one I have from Thompson. I love that cutter... Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


What series is it? Looking for a new guillotine cutter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Shaver702 said:


> What series is it? Looking for a new guillotine cutter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very heavy in the hand, feels great and cuts great. Have had mine for around 9 mo now and still cuts awesome..

https://m.thompsoncigar.com/product/400T-TCC-LOGO-CUTTER/83330.uts?cm_vc=10001

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Winston Churchill


----------



## Hickorynut

In from early call....chilly. quick Hoyo Petit and Coffee and it's off to work I go









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Winston Churchill


How are those? Never had a Davidoff, is that a maduro? Most I have seen in pics have a Connecticut wrapper and appear mild.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Boheme with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> How are those? Never had a Davidoff, is that a maduro? Most I have seen in pics have a Connecticut wrapper and appear mild.


Was larger size than I like and not normally something I would buy, I got it in a sampler lot. Alot of the Davidoff I have smoked have been fairly mild and I see them as you do but this one was a firm medium. Darker than a Connie but I didn't check the wrapper or components. It came in yesterday with a few years age and had some foot damage so I put it out of it's misery. Not something I'm going to look for more of - just ok.


----------



## Madderduro

MOW Damnation


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190442&stc=1&d=1520520248
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190450&stc=1&d=1520520248
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190458&stc=1&d=1520520248

Room 101 Ichiban, Country-Honduras, wrapper Ecuadorian Habano, Binder -Nicaraguan Criollo 98, Filler- Nicaraguan Corojo 99, nice coffee flavor with spice, served up with Peets Java ALMA DE LA TIERRA.

COURTESY OF @JtAv8tor Thanks JT right in my wheelhouse!


----------



## bellts

La Perla Habana and some weird organic coffee the girlfriend picked up.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sungrown









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Kill Bill


----------



## huffer33

The Michael - it had an inch of heavy damage from shipping on the foot that had to be cut off. So this part was free...

Didn't quite beat the snow.


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from Ruiz Cigars in Sparks Nevada


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 190546


Did that band come upside down like that?


----------



## zephead61

Four Kicks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> AVO Nicaragua. Courtesy of Disco_potato. This is a lot more peppery than what I remember from the others I've. Good. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had two from different batches. One was smooth and creamy, the other had a bit of pepper on top. Might be an age difference. The one you're smoking I've had since early november.



greasemonger said:


> Doesn't suck.


That's the most important part.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Blackout and Costa Rican,


----------



## mrolland5500

Espinosa Remember The Alamo









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Gumby-cr said:


> Did that band come upside down like that?


It did.
These were from a private sale. All of the bands are brownish like the edges of old book pages and each has a four digit number hand written.
I noticed the upside down label after taking the pic. Maybe it's worth thousands like a misprinted stamp or coin :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Olecharlie

Hooked on this leaf by Oscar Maduro, Big Star Lounge Mt Juliet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones :grin2:


----------



## Maxwellsays

Finally trying an EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro. No picture because it's too dark.

I really don't understand why this isn't near the top of every "best of" list. It's incredible. It tastes like chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## JtAv8tor

"Beer Pong" from Cigar Federation

Sent from My personal shuttle.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a Diesel Uncut Toro. It is great!


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> "Beer Pong" from Cigar Federation
> 
> Sent from My personal shuttle.


No waiting on aisle 2.......:vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> No waiting on aisle 2.......:vs_laugh:


Nope and it's fantastic right out the mailbox, don't worry o got a few to rest and share 

Sent from My personal shuttle.


----------



## churchpunk

Black Works Studios S&R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Angel's Anvil


----------



## msmith1986

V to wind down before bed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Couldn't sleep so I'm in the garage having a early smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Friday with Poppa... @poppajon75. Sorry Fuente, maybe later. I've been anticipating this for a couple days.









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&C

Sent from My personal shuttle.


----------



## Olecharlie

Just not in my wheelhouse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Bueso is bueno


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> This Padron courtesy of @*JohnBrody15* via the Christmas exchange last year :grin2: Thank you again sir!


You're very welcome. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Verdict

First one of these. We will see how it goes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

First Short Story. Many more to come.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Verdict said:


> First one of these. We will see how it goes.


Is that the bellicose version? I had one ROTT and I thought the coronas were better. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Madderduro

I know nothing about DBL cigars but if its a maduro I must smoke it


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> I know nothing about DBL cigars but if its a maduro I must smoke it


Since its the product of a blender for Mr. Carlos Fuente (A. Fuente Cigars) and Mr. Litto Gomez (La Flor Dominican Cigars)....I'm guessing it's pretty good. And a hell of a pricepoint!!

REPORT!


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## Madderduro

Casta Big Boy...saw these brought up recently so picked a few up


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day for a walk!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

disco_potato said:


> First Short Story. Many more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Same. First one here too


----------



## zephead61

Pre-release Fedhead









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Pre-release Fedhead Not my profile


----------



## LeatherNeck

2015 
What a wonderful stick so far! Raisin bread, nutmeg, strong cinnamon spice, and cedar. Wish these were still available.


----------



## Madderduro

Report on the DBL....for a maduro it was very mild not even medium bodied to me, good for a beginner maduro smoker, not much of a flavor profile to it, I've smoked 6 cigars today and I can't recall much about that one!!! There was a slight pepperiness, good construction and draw, I'd say quality smoke but very very mild for a maduro


----------



## zephead61

Long Live the King - much better than my previous









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Nice day for a walk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2017 Murcielago; Espinosa got some help from AJ on rebranding the line. How was it? Have you had the previous?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamais Vu and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## poppajon75

RP Edge from 16'. I like this a lot with some time on it.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.
Edit:
I've got to say that the last third of this is extremely Cubanesque to me. I'm buying more of these to put up and forget about for a couple years. It was externally well behaved and a genuine pleasure to smoke. I'm so relaxed I could nap right now. Really impressed.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> 2017 Murcielago; Espinosa got some help from AJ on rebranding the line. How was it? Have you had the previous?


2017 Murcielago 

The Flavor Profile just wasn't right for me. I purchased a few singles a while back to try and it was in the mix. I have not had the previous. Really surprised me since I like most AJ and Nicaraguan in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

La Palina- Kill Bill II


----------



## Madderduro

CLE Prieto that's been sitting for a good 6 months...this one is hitting the spot nicely after a fat t-bone for dinner...the wrapper is almost like suede in the fingertips, cocoa leather slight pepperiness a nice coffee on the retrohale...forgot how good this smoke is


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> 2015
> 
> What a wonderful stick so far! Raisin bread, nutmeg, strong cinnamon spice, and cedar. Wish these were still available.


A local B&M has/had a 1/2 box of those last year. With the clientele being mainly "Big Brand Name" types the odds are good they've still got them. I'll call them tomorrow if ya like and ask

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Del Fuego

Haven't been smoking much because it's still cold at night in Vegas. Last night wasn't so bad though. Neither was the Nico Rustica I had. Loved it.


----------



## php007

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Barba One and Only :grin2:


----------



## acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190962&stc=1&d=1520642397

Finally a "Good Stick" for today with my favorite inexpensive "Scotch Whisky"!


----------



## MattT

Tried and true AF SS. Still my favorite to this day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I lit this Smithdale maduro just for @curmudgeonista. No draw issues and straight burn. Delicious. 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Matfam1 gave me the idea that I needed to smoke a stogie....so a 2016 Tat TAA it is! Always yummy









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

Anybody have any idea what this Ezra Zion blend is? It so so nice. Perfect draw, bold flavors, lots of spice. Big fan and would like to buy more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

cracker1397 said:


> Anybody have any idea what this Ezra Zion blend is? It so so nice. Perfect draw, bold flavors, lots of spice. Big fan and would like to buy more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paging Mario @mrolland5500

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Churchill Maduro. Started with a tight draw, but quickly opened up and it's getting better. My second Padron ever.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 AF Viejo Shark,


----------



## WNYTony

Don Carlos #3


----------



## arsham.boduryan

.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

No kids and having a few of everything I can get my hands on....lol...ninfamaniac and a skinny! With some Sublime in the background! (That's that lovin sound)























Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## pwaggs

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2013 AF Viejo Shark,
> View attachment 190978


About as good as it gets.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

La Opulencia & Drambuie 15. MF doesn't always do my favorite blends but I like this one.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

Condal Corona an Old brand from Canary Island

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

One of those "needs to always be a couple in the humi" DPG Blue and Guatemalan









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## lex61

cracker1397 said:


> Anybody have any idea what this Ezra Zion blend is? It so so nice. Perfect draw, bold flavors, lots of spice. Big fan and would like to buy more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Texas Tea, the cigar and coffee club of the month exclusive release for February.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cracker1397

lex61 said:


> Texas Tea, the cigar and coffee club of the month exclusive release for February.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much. I guess there won't be anymore of those if they are exclusive release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I've got one...since its one it won't get smoked!!! Really want to try it now thou...decisions decisions


----------



## Madderduro

2 for the road...AVO Ritmo and a Casta Mago


----------



## Cossie

I was gifted a very nice Macanudo Maduro from my friend @Sophie0503.

Very mellow, pleasent cigar. Lots of flavor. Sharp pepper hit at the end and subtle, nice transitions. Good construction









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Heavy on the palate and kindly stout, I like it


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> Heavy on the palate and kindly stout, I like it


Hey Sophie you sent me a PM but you are not set up to recieve PM's so I could not reply back. Just FYI!


----------



## Madderduro

La Sirena Merlion


----------



## WNYTony

Jacobs Ladder while checking out the new lounge at my closest B&M


----------



## Madderduro

LP UF-13...imo the best of the ligas


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191218&stc=1&d=1520713557
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191226&stc=1&d=1520713557
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191234&stc=1&d=1520713557

My very first Perdomo! I have never purchased one so it was gifted but I can't find a pic. If you know who you are, Thank You! This was a very good Habano, the wrapper was cut in two spots but it stayed together very well. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191218&stc=1&d=1520713557
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191226&stc=1&d=1520713557
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=191234&stc=1&d=1520713557
> 
> My very first Perdomo! I have never purchased one so it was gifted but I can't find a pic. If you know who you are, Thank You! This was a very good Habano, the wrapper was cut in two spots but it stayed together very well. I enjoyed it!


Hey! Ya' finally made it!! You took the plunge.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sombremesa with some Costa Rican,


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 - Curivari


----------



## JtAv8tor

The last of my @Fusion home rolled. The yellow dot !










Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## bellts

Punch and coffee on a rainy day.


----------



## Maxh92

A punch for me, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

Romeo juillette,1875









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wifee and I are having a little private celebration for turning a new chapter in the book! I'm drinking Scotch! [email protected] it's NEAT, lol no Ice cube!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro. Aged over 3 years and oh sooo good!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Wifee and I are having a little private celebration for turning a new chapter in the book! I'm drinking Scotch! [email protected] it's NEAT, lol no Ice cube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding!:vs_cool: Nice choice....Congrats!:grin2:


----------



## macko2000

Really good burn on the Romeo. Decent cigar. Big pepper on retro. Not sure what else. Woody. Was drinking a strong IPA.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

THE Judge with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## WNYTony

Last one for today Aladino robusto


----------



## arsham.boduryan

RP Vintage 1990









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Roma Craft Intemperance BA, Envy (short perfecto) 
Brazilian Araparaca. Very interesting flavors. Zesty earth, sharp leather notes, black tea, slightly tangy, woody, walnut, almost citrusy. Very complex. I like it.


----------



## Ender1553

Nice Oliva for the evening. Was a little sharp in the beginning (even split right after lighting), but mellowed about an inch in, became almost a leather bomb, before it became smooth and sweet in the last third. Last cigar i had with that taste, a buddy mentioned it was Cashiews.

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Ender1553 said:


> Nice Oliva for the evening. Was a little sharp in the beginning (even split right after lighting), but mellowed about an inch in, became almost a leather bomb, before it became smooth and sweet in the last third. Last cigar i had with that taste, a buddy mentioned it was Cashiews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Jeez us. Total blow out.


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Round 2 - Curivari


I love that brand. I got two in this week. Hope you like it

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cossie said:


> I love that brand. I got two in this week. Hope you like it
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Lol, well this one was an exclusive done for Nice Ash cigars 5th anniversary and I love them. I think I bought 2 boxes at the event and then 3 more afterwards. Love Curivari, just grabbed a box of the Picadores this past week. Haven't tried all the new blends yet - what'd you get ?


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Lol, well this one was an exclusive done for Nice Ash cigars 5th anniversary and I love them. I think I bought 2 boxes at the event and then 3 more afterwards. Love Curivari, just grabbed a box of the Picadores this past week. Haven't tried all the new blends yet - what'd you get ?


I didnt even know they produced a cigar for nice ash! Cool. 
That's where I ordered mine. I was happy they had a good assortment.

I ordered the Gloria De Leon. (I've never had it before) I also just ordered the newer Centauro and Achilles

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

WABOOM said:


> Jeez us. Total blow out.


Yeah, surprised me. First bit tasted like a stick at too high of an RH too. Guess just not long enough of a nap.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cossie said:


> I didnt even know they produced a cigar for nice ash! Cool.
> That's where I ordered mine. I was happy they had a good assortment.
> 
> I ordered the Gloria De Leon. (I've never had it before) I also just ordered the newer Centauro and Achilles
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Nice, I really like those little Glorias and I still have some older Achilles. Haven't had the Centauro. Atlantic has a pretty good selection as well and the discounts are pretty good for the VIP program. They are a great inexpensive line.


----------



## ebnash

Madderduro said:


> La Sirena Merlion


Curious to know where you sourced La Sirena cigars?


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Nice, I really like those little Glorias and I still have some older Achilles. Haven't had the Centauro. Atlantic has a pretty good selection as well and the discounts are pretty good for the VIP program. They are a great inexpensive line.


I haven't tried the Gloria yet. Looking forward to it. How did you like the Achilles? 
Yes. I'm real happy I found Nice Ash.

Curivari doesn't seem to push their product a lot. At least in America. I will check them out on Atlantic more too.

The only reason I found them was because the B&M owner brought some back from a trade show. He bugged the hell out of then to get their line in his store! 
I tried the Seleccion Privada and the El Gran Rey and was hooked!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Achilles is good, heavier than the Buenaventura. I love the Reserva Petite Cafe, another I'm boxes deep in.


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Achilles is good, heavier than the Buenaventura. I love the Reserva Petite Cafe, another I'm boxes deep in.


That's good to know. Also, I'm glad you got a good stock. I hope they're in business for a long time

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice burning stick, love the cups from Death Wish! Glad someone beat @Hickorynut up this morning! His Arthritis is probably acting up,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Olecharlie said:


> Nice burning stick, love the cups from Death Wish! Glad someone beat @Hickorynut up this morning! His Arthritis is probably acting up,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah JT gave me this cup. I use it daily when I'm home. I couldn't sleep so I figured might as well smoke something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Yes @Olecharlie Hickorynut is up.... Although with this rain I'm front porch sitting this morning. Nomad and IBCC Skull...the prelight on this is off the hook. Half inch in and it's got way more flavors than I can grasp...me likey!









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......
If any of y'all have input on these I'm all ears. I am hoping this wasn't an odd excellent cigar. If they are this good, I'm watching for stocking.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Yes @Olecharlie Hickorynut is up.... Although with this rain I'm front porch sitting this morning. Nomad and IBCC Skull...the prelight on this is off the hook. Half inch in and it's got way more flavors than I can grasp...me likey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......
> If any of y'all have input on these I'm all ears. I am hoping this wasn't an odd excellent cigar. If they are this good, I'm watching for stocking.....


I haven't tried that particular one, the Nomads that I have tried have all been decent to very good.


----------



## Madderduro

LFD La Volcada for breakfast


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

if anyone is looking for a quick 45 minute smoke that hits the spot I've been puffing on these LFD Reserva Especials


----------



## bellts

Oliva Serie G

@Fusion... I really wanted to get to your #16 today but it was just to cold and damp outside. I wanted to give it the attention it's deserves.


----------



## greasemonger

Ye Ole Tobacco Shop house blend Honduran (love these little jokers) and IBCC Thor


----------



## bellts

#2 for today in the bullpen


----------



## zephead61

Late Hour

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff


----------



## mrolland5500

The elusive and rare neon tiger









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry L'Atelier with coffee. Very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

strong cigars from Nicaragua

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Principe while watching the afternoon games


----------



## acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Awesome flavored spice Bomb!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Mayimbe by AJF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zephead61 said:


> Late Hour
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


First off I never smoked a DO, their is a lot of hype on that stick. What's it like body,flavor and strength wise?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Killer Bee









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Tasty smoke. Been rewiring the barn/garage. Needed a pick me up. This works









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 so far today :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Lol, well this one was an exclusive done for Nice Ash cigars 5th anniversary and I love them. I think I bought 2 boxes at the event and then 3 more afterwards. Love Curivari, just grabbed a box of the Picadores this past week. Haven't tried all the new blends yet - what'd you get ?


Just ordered Atlantic Cigar Curivari Flight Sampler II 9-Pack.
Seems like a good deal, more in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> Just ordered Atlantic Cigar Curivari Flight Sampler II 9-Pack.
> Seems like a good deal, more in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent way to try the brand. Hope you enjoy them Charlie


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto


----------



## mpomario

Great minds @Fusion?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

2016 
IMHO this blend knocks the socks off both the 2015 and 2017. Smooth sweet creamed coffee with a jasmine like floral note off the start. Later on the coffee transitions to espresso and toasted marshmallows and the jasmine steps up to a vanilla bean/honeysuckle. Wonderful!


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> 2016
> 
> IMHO this blend knocks the socks off both the 2015 and 2017. Smooth sweet creamed coffee with a jasmine like floral note off the start. Later on the coffee transitions to espresso and toasted marshmallows and the jasmine steps up to a vanilla bean/honeysuckle. Wonderful!


2017>2016 just sayin 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Awesome flavored spice Bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that wrapper looks like beef jerky!


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, that wrapper looks like beef jerky!


Yea that's what I thought, taste even better, pretty unusual, a good smoke.


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> 2017>2016 just sayin
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one at this point. I've got a couple 2017's left so I'll have to smoke another to be certain.:wink2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> 2017>2016 just sayin
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


If I could just smoke 1 more cigar for the rest of my life it would have been the 2014 in robusto. All years of the LC have been fantastic though :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

A relaxing Sunday afternoon with the guys at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one at this point. I've got a couple 2017's left so I'll have to smoke another to be certain.:wink2:


For science you may have to smoke 1....lol...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## zephead61

2016 
IMHO this blend knocks the socks off both the 2015 and 2017. Smooth sweet creamed coffee with a jasmine like floral note off the start. Later on the coffee transitions to espresso and toasted marshmallows and the jasmine steps up to a vanilla bean/honeysuckle. Wonderful!




You sir, are correct.


----------



## zephead61

Olecharlie said:


> First off I never smoked a DO, their is a lot of hype on that stick. What's it like body,flavor and strength wise?
> :vs_cool:
> 
> I wasn't that impressed actually. Expected a full bodied, stronger smoke. Just wasn't there for me. Tasted good, but didn't deliver the punch I wanted. IMHO :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Litto Gomez and a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

zephead61 said:


> 2016
> IMHO this blend knocks the socks off both the 2015 and 2017. Smooth sweet creamed coffee with a jasmine like floral note off the start. Later on the coffee transitions to espresso and toasted marshmallows and the jasmine steps up to a vanilla bean/honeysuckle. Wonderful!
> 
> You sir, are correct.


You guys are silly! Lol...I'm so the other way....which is cool...that's why there is no exact answer in this wonderful hobby of ours.....but you guys are still off you rockets and I'm right - 2017 wins!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

A couple while the boys ride their mini bike....feral was from south meone but I don't remember who....EZ chocolate was from @Bobby08 on a trade...freaky n loved it brother!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

Finally some down time.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## greasemonger

La Riqueza and an American Imperial Coffee Stout


----------



## GOT14U

Illusione Rex is the next...good smoke!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Sent from the poor-shack!


Arizona ashtray.

There's gotta be a Cholla around there someplace that you can use for a nubber!









Taz


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> Arizona ashtray.
> 
> There's gotta be a Cholla around there someplace that you can use for a nubber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz


Lmao....I'm sure there is...next up! Four kicks Madura!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Caldwell Savages


----------



## GOT14U

Probably the last one to night. Some tat that I don't know.....pretty damn good tho!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> If I could just smoke 1 more cigar for the rest of my life it would have been the 2014 in robusto. All years of the LC have been fantastic though :grin2:


I have to agree with this - know where we can get any ???



msmith1986 said:


> A relaxing Sunday afternoon with the guys at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg.
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great shop. I stop in there when I'm down that way on our golf trips - really nice people.


----------



## Matfam1

DE Java Maduro,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

that aging room was good.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pairing with some Cyndie Loper time after time....lol
Damn killer smoke tho...
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> I have to agree with this - know where we can get any ???
> 
> Great shop. I stop in there when I'm down that way on our golf trips - really nice people.


Yessir, I live right down the road in Hanover, and grew up in West York. Lots of decent golf courses around here. Bill was having some health issues all winter, but he's doing a lot better and he's back in the shop pretty much every day again. I usually stop in on Sundays because I can snag a parking space behind the shop at the bank while they're closed, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva G and Sumatra for breakfast today,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Warped La Colmena

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Almost skipped today...but remembered these little numbers courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...Habano Last Call and Guatemalan









Sent from inside Marios luggage. Jt scraped me off Garys' shoe.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> I have to agree with this - know where we can get any ???
> 
> Great shop. I stop in there when I'm down that way on our golf trips - really nice people.


If I knew where to get more LC14's I would sell every other cigar in my collection to get more. When they were out my local store got 2 boxes of robusto and 1 box of toro. I never got a chance to try the churchill they made. When the La Imperiosa came out which is supposed to be the same blend as the 14 I picked up 3 boxes of magico's and 1 box of the corona gorda. They are good but nowhere close to the magic that the LC 14's were. I have 2 singles of the robusto left and once they are gone I will probably never get to experience one again.


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> If I knew where to get more LC14's I would sell every other cigar in my collection to get more. When they were out my local store got 2 boxes of robusto and 1 box of toro. I never got a chance to try the churchill they made. When the La Imperiosa came out which is supposed to be the same blend as the 14 I picked up 3 boxes of magico's and 1 box of the corona gorda. They are good but nowhere close to the magic that the LC 14's were. I have 2 singles of the robusto left and once they are gone I will probably never get to experience one again.


Agree that La Imperiosa is not quite the same. Very close but not exactly it. I grabbed a couple boxes of corona when they came out and some 5'ers of the Magicos.

I rationed my '14's the best I could but ran out a few months ago...... Enjoy those last 2, I'll drool a little when I see you post them in this thread !


----------



## Fusion

Another glorious day in Vacaville


----------



## huffer33

Snow day cigar walk


----------



## zephead61

Tat Monster Series









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Don't know how I feel about this one. All of Saka's stuff, RomaCraft as well, has been pretty potent so far. To the point any flavor is masked by the brute force of strong tobacco.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Almost skipped today...but remembered these little numbers courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...Habano Last Call and Guatemalan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside Marios luggage. Jt scraped me off Garys' shoe.


These signatures are killing me lately! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flor de Copan while servicing all the presses in the reloading room. Getting ready for 3-gun season.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these. Had to get some more on CP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Man these are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CCCJ and a cup of Kona,


----------



## knilas

Mr Sam









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## therick04pp

Rocky Patel Legends 52, Ray Lewis. Pretty good stick.


----------



## bobbya08

One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Love the zesty spice of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

I feel like the Dos Equis guy here: I don't smoke Alec Bradley much...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

bobbya08 said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of those that JT sent me in my Noobie trade - keep forgetting about it...


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> I've got one of those that JT sent me in my Noobie trade - keep forgetting about it...


Smoke it! You can thank me later lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Smoke it! You can thank me later lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or curse you because he can't find more lmao

Sent from ........


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Fume D' Amour,


----------



## msmith1986

Another Monday is finally over. Lit this straight ligero maduro leaving the ER a little bit ago after 4 hours of waiting and 20 minutes with the doctor. Long story short, sheet metal+leg meat=8 stitches in the leg. Strong smokes the rest of the night. At least I got home in time to finish this, it's snowing here now.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Mundial and this is right up there with the Prensado as tops of the AB line in my opinion


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty. Since your having bourbon my smoke seems appropriate.










~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## ericryd

Just finished tat Tattoo. Unimpressed with it, and i'm a tat guy. I had one left, so more of a....smoke it to get rid of it.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

CAO Stingy Scrooge


----------



## Sophie0503

Madderduro said:


> CAO Stingy Scrooge


 @Madderduro, nice humidor buddy..


----------



## Madderduro

thanks...old glory 100 ct...CI has em....its been a good lil humidor


----------



## Sophie0503

Yessir I have one myself so far it’s been a good one


----------



## Madderduro

well ya know what they say...great minds think alike!


----------



## Hickorynut

MLB Tremont and Kona.....









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 and Sumatra


----------



## PTAaron

bobbya08 said:


> Smoke it! You can thank me later lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planning on making my next smoke 



JtAv8tor said:


> Or curse you because he can't find more lmao
> 
> Sent from ........


LOL! That's probably exactly how this will end


----------



## greasemonger

Another house blend and sumatra over in @mrolland5500 neck of the woods. Any good B&Ms over here Mario?


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Another Monday is finally over. Lit this straight ligero maduro leaving the ER a little bit ago after 4 hours of waiting and 20 minutes with the doctor. Long story short, sheet metal+leg meat=8 stitches in the leg. Strong smokes the rest of the night. At least I got home in time to finish this, it's snowing here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad you can leave that ER and enjoy a smoke to aid in the healing process. Stay well.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.
> 
> So, what's YOUR latest???


Curivari Reserva Limitada. Great way to relax after work. With a little decent Jamaican rum of course.

Sidenote: Ill be posting in cigar discussions about Curivari later along with a little rant. This smoke is amazing though.
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

I was out hunting so I didn't have a chance to post the gars. So, here they are. KFC, boondock st, pappy courtesy of @churchpunk. Anastasia courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


























































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

quesquared said:


> I was out hunting so I didn't have a chance to post the gars. So, here they are. KFC, boondock st, pappy courtesy of @churchpunk. Anastasia courtesy of @SoCal Gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What did you think of the Swamp Rat and the Boondock Saints?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

churchpunk said:


> What did you think of the Swamp Rat and the Boondock Saints?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the regular KFC, but swamp rat was still good. The boondock was off the chain. I definitely will keep an eye out for those suckers! Thanks again bro.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

quesquared said:


> I prefer the regular KFC, but swamp rat was still good. The boondock was off the chain. I definitely will keep an eye out for those suckers! Thanks again bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What season is it in NC? Turkey? Hog, squirrel, yote?


----------



## quesquared

greasemonger said:


> What season is it in NC? Turkey? Hog, squirrel, yote?


I was in Kansas for snow geese, but turkey is coming up here in NC.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

quesquared said:


> I was in Kansas for snow geese, but turkey is coming up here in NC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Excellent! Anything flying? Either way heluva gar selection there. I can't wait load down my travel case for deer season this fall.


----------



## quesquared

greasemonger said:


> Excellent! Anything flying? Either way heluva gar selection there. I can't wait load down my travel case for deer season this fall.


It was tail end of the birds here. They are migrating on towards south Dakota, but I was able to bag a few anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Found a couple Tattoos in the tupperdor. I remember them being better.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Rainy Tuesday in NorCal


----------



## LeatherNeck

LFD Double Ligero in Lance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fuente Casa Cuba and some Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this.....








After changing these. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> Enjoying this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:surprise: You have a 16 cylinder? DAAAAAAAAMN!:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Breaks my Heart to do paperwork instead of giving this stick my full undivided attention. Not sure what it is but this has a spice to it that burns a bit, in a good way...reminds me of a fratello...(spelling may be off)
Thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Breaks my Heart to do paperwork instead of giving this stick my full undivided attention. Not sure what it is but this has a spice to it that burns a bit, in a good way...reminds me of a fratello...(spelling may be off)
> Thanks @churchpunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm 65% sure that you did not get that from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> I'm 65% sure that you did not get that from me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot, I'll have to take a look...it was already labeled so I didn't label it....I will get the right guy...lol

Fixed ! It was Gumby.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Shoot, I'll have to take a look...it was already labeled so I didn't label it....I will get the right guy...lol
> 
> Fixed ! It was Gumby.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Your welcome and remember you still have one left to smoke :grin2:


----------



## Navistar

2 year old Signature. Night and day difference from fresh. Very enjoyable


----------



## ebnash

Oops


----------



## php007

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192122&stc=1&d=1520988848

Relaxing with a pour of Abelour and a Gifted @Gumby-cr Illusione Rothchildes!


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> LFD Double Ligero in Lance


I see your Lance and raise you a Chisel. One of my favorites.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Enjoying this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You must have a 5.7 Hemi. Worked on plenty of those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Glad you can leave that ER and enjoy a smoke to aid in the healing process. Stay well.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear Bro, but a great way to relax for sure. I haven't been connected much for the last two days with this new job. I have my work cut out for me but it's all good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Curivari Reserva Limitada. Great way to relax after work. With a little decent Jamaican rum of course.
> 
> Sidenote: Ill be posting in cigar discussions about Curivari later along with a little rant. This smoke is amazing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


You're "Too Cool for Jersey, glad you moved to the south. Lol! Looks like your enjoying yourself.


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> You're "Too Cool for Jersey, glad you moved to the south. Lol! Looks like your enjoying yourself.


Thanks Charlie!! I'm glad I came here too! Yeah, I really enjoyed this smoke. It could've used a little age probably. But, I couldn't help it. I just posted a review on it.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tat !

Sent from ........


----------



## greasemonger

Pilon and Porter








Edit: this thing has surprised me. Burn is nearly flawless and tastes great for a medium body. White ash that I tapped at 2", woulda gone more but didn't want a "SON OF A--" moment. I see a couple more in my future to keep my brazilias company.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WNYTony

Smoking the Hyde tonight as we face off against UCLA. I need my boys to channel their inner Hyde for David to beat Goliath.....


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> You must have a 5.7 Hemi. Worked on plenty of those.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes sir. R/T in the drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ's Puro Authentico,


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lot 23 and Turbo Charge (Mrs. Choice)









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP Red Label and Sumatra,


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> Another Monday is finally over. Lit this straight ligero maduro leaving the ER a little bit ago after 4 hours of waiting and 20 minutes with the doctor. Long story short, sheet metal+leg meat=8 stitches in the leg. Strong smokes the rest of the night. At least I got home in time to finish this, it's snowing here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well Matt, at least your bracelet doesn't have your SS# on it. We all know when to send B-day gifts, tho. 

Hope you heal fast, brother. Keep it clean, and don't pull the knots through when you remove the stitches.

Taz


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Lot 23 and Turbo Charge (Mrs. Choice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


I'm a big Perdomo fan. How was it? Did you let it sit for a while?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cossie said:


> I'm a big Perdomo fan. How was it? Did you let it sit for a while?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Oh man the lot 23 is a grand smoke one of my all time old go to

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Cossie

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh man the lot 23 is a grand smoke one of my all time old go to
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


I've heard that from a few people. I gotta pick one up. Thanks for the info. @Cigary said when you let them sit a while, they're really good.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cossie said:


> I'm a big Perdomo fan. How was it? Did you let it sit for a while?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


These have 6 Mos on them and they are better than ROTT....they live in the "grab a cigar" tupper.....

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Hickorynut

Cossie said:


> I've heard that from a few people. I gotta pick one up. Thanks for the info. @Cigary said when you let them sit a while, they're really good.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I think if you can get 10-12 Mos they will be prime....

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Agreed. I think if you can get 10-12 Mos they will be prime....
> 
> Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


Thanks for the info. It seemed like they were sold kind of young. I'm gonna follow yours and cigarys lead on these.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Cossie said:


> Thanks for the info. It seemed like they were sold kind of young. I'm gonna follow yours and cigarys lead on these.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


The Lot 23 tends to mimic the Padron oooo's in a way esp. when rested for a year. They're both Nicaraguan so there are similarities with resting....they balance well and smooth out IMO.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192122&stc=1&d=1520988848
> 
> Relaxing with a pour of Abelour and a Gifted @*Gumby-cr* Illusione Rothchildes!


Hope you enjoyed it sir :grin2:


----------



## Cossie

Cigary said:


> The Lot 23 tends to mimic the Padron oooo's in a way esp. when rested for a year. They're both Nicaraguan so there are similarities with resting....they balance well and smooth out IMO.


Thanks for the background. I'm gonna pick up a few and forget about them. Can't beat the price on them anyway

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

The King Is Dead Broken Sword. Really mild, toasted bread.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

First time with a Dunhill, not bad, cant remember who passed it to me but thank you


----------



## Tulse

Matilde Lancero


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Well Matt, at least your bracelet doesn't have your SS# on it. We all know when to send B-day gifts, tho.
> 
> Hope you heal fast, brother. Keep it clean, and don't pull the knots through when you remove the stitches.
> 
> Taz


Thanks bro. I'm getting ready to unmask it a try a shower. They said don't uncover for 24-48 hours. I'm in the middle of that timeframe now, so here goes nothing, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Thanks for the info. It seemed like they were sold kind of young. I'm gonna follow yours and cigarys lead on these.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


The Lot 23 is what really turned me on to cigars quite a few years ago. I agree 12 months is prime for them. I like the natural and maduro the most, but on occasion I'll smoke the CT. They're light to medium in strength with great flavor, so they're kind of good for anybody to try.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Time to nub a Nub. No ash drop. Always a good smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Leaf by Oscar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Sweet hay and citrus. If they could make these in a smaller ring gauge and make them into 30 minute smokes, I'd be a happy camper.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> The Lot 23 is what really turned me on to cigars quite a few years ago. I agree 12 months is prime for them. I like the natural and maduro the most, but on occasion I'll smoke the CT. They're light to medium in strength with great flavor, so they're kind of good for anybody to try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They will definitely be on my list

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

arsham.boduryan said:


> Leaf by Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


just had my first of those in the last year or so the other day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Fine & Rare with a cup of Kona,


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Gummy Jones said:


> just had my first of those in the last year or so the other day


it was a good smoke, wouldn't mind having 2 or 3 sitting in the humidor.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> They will definitely be on my list
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Especially for the price. They are well worth the money. If I spot gordito's in a shop, I usually grab a few extra, usually $5/stick or less. That's the good part about Perdomo, most shops carry several of their cigar lines. The new Perdomo craft beer series is pretty good too, well the dark one at least since that's what I've been smoking.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A baby LFD for a quick smoke between office and shop. Good thing I hurt my right leg and not the left. A few times on the clutch pedal and my stitched up leg would probably be pretty sore.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I just got this one in today from @GOT14U and since it had some minor injuries, I decided to go ahead and put it out of it's misery. Wonderful smoke! Not my normal strength profile, but the flavors and performance were bangin'! Thanks Jerod!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Umbagog Churchill by Steve Saka :grin2:Last one of these I smoked it almost lasted 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> I just got this one in today from @GOT14U and since it had some minor injuries, I decided to go ahead and put it out of it's misery. Wonderful smoke! Not my normal strength profile, but the flavors and performance were bangin'! Thanks Jerod!


Wasn't sure if that would be in your flavor profile or not bud...it honestly isn't in mine but I know it was suppose to be a good smoke....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Maxh92 said:


> Mayimbe by AJF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like it? I rarely see them.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally!!! My first LFD and it's a little firecracker. Really enjoyable so far.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Wasn't sure if that would be in your flavor profile or not bud...it honestly isn't in mine but I know it was suppose to be a good smoke....
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Oh, the flavor was great! I nubbed the sucker (with my Modus II from @curmudgeonista)! I've got a Maduro in my tupper that I can't wait to try now. This was my first JG, and even though it was mild-med, it was perfect. Thank you brother!


----------



## Kidvegas

Bearded Chef courtesy @mrolland5500

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Mike2147

So tasty even with the wind....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this Montecristo Pilotico courtesy of disco_potato. Easily the best Montecristo NC I've had. Not had a CC Monte, but this is certainly a buy another. Nice oily wrapper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Mundial and this is right up there with the Prensado as tops of the AB line in my opinion


Never tried and I like Prensado a lot. Thanks!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

RM 101 serie SA and a Breckenridge Brewery Nitro Irish Stout. Gotta see if it rivals Guiness before Saturday.


----------



## Maxh92

Monte by Monte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

greasemonger said:


> RM 101 serie AF and a Breckenridge Brewery Nitro Irish Stout. Gotta see if it rivals Guiness before Saturday.


How do those age? A box of them goes for super cheap now

Edit:NVM. I was thinking of the SA


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> How do those age? A box of them goes for super cheap now


Ya know, I haven't got a clue. It was a blind grab outta the box from a B&M run tuesday, but its pretty darn good so far. Had an unexpected ash drop at .5", but after that its holding a 1.5" ash with a wavy burn line. Nice retro too. I set it down to check on the chicken in the oven and after it cooled down it tasted great (the cigar, the chicken isn't done yet but smells like the bomb). Got 2 more after this but may grab a couple more tomorrow to sit a while. Remind me again in 6 months and I'll let you know. Lol.


----------



## Fusion

BigPuffer said:


> How do those age? A box of them goes for super cheap now
> 
> Edit:NVM. I was thinking of the SA


They are good, if your going to grab some do it now as Room 101 has gone out of business and everything on sale now is just the inventory thats left


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> Edit:NVM. I was thinking of the SA


Whoops it is the the SA. I'm feeling lexdysic today.


----------



## GOT14U

Okay brought out one of my favs! EZ Cleaver! These things are on point! Never had a EZ give me burn issues but this one had a bit of tunneling and then just was some work on keeping it burning right...still was great. One of the hardest hitting retros out there with a taste of whiskey...Good way to celebrate 15 yrs married! She must be a sucker..lol

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> They are good, if your going to grab some do it now as Room 101 has gone out of business and everything on sale now is just the inventory thats left





greasemonger said:


> Whoops it is the the SA. I'm feeling lexdysic today.


Shouldn't have asked. Even more tempted now :serious:


----------



## WABOOM

G torpedo. I think I've said this before here, the Oliva G is a blend that NEEDS to rest for a year or more to shine. This one has about two years on it and is fantastic. It has all the cameroon flavors I love about cammies. Floral, nutty, spicy wood. The G is far better than the O in my opinion. But... you gotta bury them for many many months.


----------



## mrolland5500

Good evening gentlemen well I'm back had a awesome time at the #UG









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Bearded Chef courtesy @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


How did you like it Kid?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Okay brought out one of my favs! EZ Cleaver! These things are on point! Never had a EZ give me burn issues but this one had a bit of tunneling and then just was some work on keeping it burning right...still was great. One of the hardest hitting retros out there with a taste of whiskey...Good way to celebrate 15 yrs married! She must be a sucker..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Congrats and Happy Anniversary....Anniversaries are special! Salute~


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> Shouldn't have asked. Even more tempted now :serious:


Same here. Now I gotta go buy the rest of his box tomorrow lol.


----------



## Garlisk

Enjoyed a Perdomo2 Limited Edition 2008 this evening while out walking.


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Congrats and Happy Anniversary....Anniversaries are special! Salute~


Thanks bud...nothing special this year....saving for the house still.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next on the hit list! Uuuum yeah!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

This Ash is so white I can't even get a good pic....these little guys are up there on the charts.....Opus's got nothing on these! IMHO 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Especially for the price. They are well worth the money. If I spot gordito's in a shop, I usually grab a few extra, usually $5/stick or less. That's the good part about Perdomo, most shops carry several of their cigar lines. The new Perdomo craft beer series is pretty good too, well the dark one at least since that's what I've been smoking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they're tough to beat. I personally love Perdomo. I know a lot of people don't. I've been a fan of their Champagne Noir. His lines aren't all amazing. But the ones that are, they're off the charts good. At least to me.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Wednesday with a Cloud Hopper


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Warped Wednesday with a Cloud Hopper


Hey you, get off of my cloud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Thanks bud...nothing special this year....saving for the house still.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The Cleaver is special!


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> The Cleaver is special!


I like the way you think...it is special!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TCstr8

@ Casa Fuentes









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

We're off to see the wizard......oh wait, I'm smoking a Parodi on my way home from the shop at 5:00 a.m. I need some sleep. Good night/morning fellas.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> We're off to see the wizard......oh wait, I'm smoking a Parodi on my way home from the shop at 5:00 a.m. I need some sleep. Good night/morning fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Damn!! I haven't had one of those in a long time

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Damn!! I haven't had one of those in a long time
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I always have a few packs in the car. You never know when you might need a quick smoke. Another cheapie made in PA. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> I always have a few packs in the car. You never know when you might need a quick smoke. Another cheapie made in PA. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice!! All the old guys where I grew up used to smoke those and Denoboli.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Nice!! All the old guys where I grew up used to smoke those and Denoboli.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Yup, they're both the same, made at the same factory up toward Scranton.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, they're both the same, made at the same factory up toward Scranton.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm just glad they still make them. They're terrible in a beautiful way!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Brazillia and Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> How did you like it Kid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Excellent cigar! Smooth and tasty down to the nub.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bknaka

A crowned heads paniolo 2018 and a ffp


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> This Ash is so white I can't even get a good pic....these little guys are up there on the charts.....Opus's got nothing on these! IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes. I know it's only March but those are my #1 cigar of the year so far. I just have to take the knuckle band off those before I smoke one because they get in the way and I wish they just made it an inch longer to enjoy a bit longer :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Yes. I know it's only March but those are my #1 cigar of the year so far. I just have to take the knuckle band off those before I smoke one because they get in the way and I wish they just made it an inch longer to enjoy a bit longer :grin2:


Ya another inch or maybe 5 would be nice....it's a sad moment when you have to put this one down....wish I had 50 of them.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

A tasty Esteban Carrera 187 from my stash. Sad, only a few left. Smoking pic won't upload, dern tapatalk.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Because Thrifty Thursday Thread peer pressure. First one I've had and it is great


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Oliva Hellion









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> A tasty Esteban Carrera 187 from my stash. Sad, only a few left. Smoking pic won't upload, dern tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Loved the 187, think I might have one left.


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Next on the hit list! Uuuum yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Those things are like a sore pecker..... they can't be beat.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

EZ courtesy of @Gumby-cr many thanks my brother...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Loved the 187, think I might have one left.


I think I have 3 or 4 left. I forgot I had them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

arsham.boduryan said:


> Oliva Hellion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This isn't long ash 3.0 contest. Hang that ash like a man!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro thrifty thursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

arsham.boduryan said:


> Oliva Hellion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Right there! Ash contest winner.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CHLC Cosacos with Bell's Hopslam 
I'll get a 5er and let them rest. After a long time they should be really good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TCstr8 said:


> @ Casa Fuentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice!

PM sent


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The King is Dead - Diamond Girl


----------



## disco_potato

Lounge stick #1. Good, "cheap" stick.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some cookie for this evening










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## SoCal Gunner

jtav8tor said:


> some cookie for this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from orbit above douglas ga


yum!


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for dessert.....besides...it's thrifty Thursday!









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## poppajon75

I'll post this over here too 









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> I'll post this over here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


I gotta get some to hand out locally...that's great!

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## GOT14U

Natural Born Killer!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Yellow Rose tonight to support the boys down in Texas to take on the Gators


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino


----------



## Cossie

E.P. Carrillo "Perez Carrillo" not a bad bouquet!

Kracken Rum is ok once in a while









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Black and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

AF SS courtesy of @greasemonger and Kona courtesy of @poppajon75...Fuente Friday Friend Day.....









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mike2147 said:


> EZ courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* many thanks my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it sir and you're welcome :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## disco_potato

Forgot to post this last night. Stick #2, VSG Wizard. Smooth as silk but there was just nothing there. As mild as it gets with no real flavors other than tobacco.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

A little undercrown coronet ROTT. Damn good little guy for for $1.20. Glad I have 49 more


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Forgot to post this last night. Stick #2, VSG Wizard. Smooth as silk but there was just nothing there. As mild as it gets with no real flavors other than tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I've smoked only one in Corona Gorda maybe, but it was a delicious stick. Bald flavors, chocolate, coffee if I remember correctly, peppery retro. It was fantastic, so maybe yours was just a dud.


----------



## Madderduro

the wind in southern pa all this week has just been annoying...oh well cold & windy ain't stopping me today...can't start a weekend without a cigar on the porch


----------



## Flawlessly

Four Kicks really kicks



















Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this one from from @SoCal Gunner. about a year ago. It was such a pretty stick I had just stuck it in with my higher end sticks and never got around to smoking it. Well it had its viking funeral and has gone to a better place. Thank you sir!


----------



## disco_potato

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've smoked only one in Corona Gorda maybe, but it was a delicious stick. Bald flavors, chocolate, coffee if I remember correctly, peppery retro. It was fantastic, so maybe yours was just a dud.


Hope so. Will be smoking another on Sunday.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunchtime smoke

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## zephead61

Las Calevaros 2017









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Caldwell murcias especial


----------



## bobbya08

My last day at home for awhile so why not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Blanco Primos Estate Selection Maduro










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How did you like it? I rarely see them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


One of my favorite sticks!


----------



## cracker1397

Nice Padron with "some age" that was gifted to me from the owner of Low Ball Louis. Local BnM near me.

Really smooth smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Perdomo at a B&M. I must admit that I enjoy these from time to time.


----------



## Madderduro

trying out the drew estate fsg


----------



## LeatherNeck

Royal Danish Double Ligero curtacy of @Hickorynut.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Salvation and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Pandyboy

JSK Red Knight Lanceros and some single malt









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

Found this LC 2015 at my local B&M. Very tasty! Perfect construction.


----------



## Madderduro

surrogates skull breaker


----------



## LeatherNeck

#2 Joya Black


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Royal Danish Double Ligero curtacy of @Hickorynut.


I usually like anything with ligero in the name. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> the wind in southern pa all this week has just been annoying...oh well cold & windy ain't stopping me today...can't start a weekend without a cigar on the porch


I know what you mean about the wind, I'm in south central PA between York and Gettysburg. If you're in shouting distance from me, shoot me a PM and see what lounges/shops we might both go to.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway SS. It wouldn't draw with an 8mm punch, so I had to cut it.























Sent from my horseless chariot traveling henceforth to the next dwelling on thine scroll.


----------



## Matt_21

I dropped the kids off at my parents place for a play date so I could get a few things done. Had to run over the border to pick up a few things so I grabbed a AF Short Story and smoked it in the truck while I did my running around. Always a great smoke. Even out of the Duty Free humidor and probably with little to no rest on it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Lit this Tat about 15 minutes ago. Start off nice with some dark choc notes and some earth. Went bitter very quick. A lounge pick up a few weeks ago so I should have let it sit a little longer. Had promise so I’ll have grab another and let it nap for a few months.


----------



## Sophie0503

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Sprouthog o man making me jealous brother, have a whole top tray full of those and can't smoke aone of em, I had a back tooth pulled and just don't have the taste for a nice cigar right now, I love the natural as well as the Maddie's, I need to try and dig out a work of art and put the coal to one of those, thanks brother.. have a goodn


----------



## Kidvegas

AJF The T courtesy @mrolland5500 and my MAW wishlist....great smoke so far, and much appreciated as always!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> AJF The T courtesy @mrolland5500 and my MAW wishlist....great smoke so far, and much appreciated as always!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Killer smoke...my first releases are up there pretty far on the gooood level

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Killer smoke...my first releases are up there pretty far on the gooood level
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm with ya! Damn fine....as most of AJ's blends are.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Shaver702

A little March madness and a Torano Exodus 50 Year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> I'm with ya! Damn fine....as most of AJ's blends are.
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Ouch....not sure about that...haven't meet a AJ I like....lol...but I'm weird.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WABOOM

La Herencia Cubana CORE, they call it belicoso but its 6 inches long so its really a torpedo. To me, this blend tastes identical to the Norteno. It's good.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192930&stc=1&d=1521250734

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192938&stc=1&d=1521250734

Curivari reserva Limitada and a double pour of Glenrothes! After half the stick I just let it burn out just not my profile.

LA Herrmandad aged and decent not on my top 5 list but decent!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Ouch....not sure about that...haven't meet a AJ I like....lol...but I'm weird.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's what is great about this hobby......always enough blends and brands to make us all happy!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I usually like anything with ligero in the name.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The Danes called it "Extra Strong" but I say Nay Nay. It was full at best. IMHO, it was lighter than CAO Brazilia and LFD Double Ligero.
Not a bad cigar; matter of fact, it performed perfectly. It was a consistently pleasant 45-50 minute smoke with not much more than a smooth aged tobacco flavor. The spice was subtle and had just as much natural sweetness. Like I said, pleasant but not nearly the powerhouse I was expecting. Preconceptions aside, I have a couple more I'm looking forward to smoking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild on this fine evening,


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> The Danes called it "Extra Strong" but I say Nay Nay. It was full at best. IMHO, it was lighter than CAO Brazilia and LFD Double Ligero.
> Not a bad cigar; matter of fact, it performed perfectly. It was a consistently pleasant 45-50 minute smoke with not much more than a smooth aged tobacco flavor. The spice was subtle and had just as much natural sweetness. Like I said, pleasant but not nearly the powerhouse I was expecting. Preconceptions aside, I have a couple more I'm looking forward to smoking.


That sounds like the Partagas "extra fuerte". Fuerte is Spanish for strong. I've had much stronger sticks than that, which I like a lot, like LFD DL, BLTC, and lots of AJF's stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Eye of the Shark courtesy of @GOT14U
Excellent smoke thus far, mucho gracias Mr. Friday


----------



## greasemonger

MF FDLA courtesy of @*Matfam1* (excellent, so much so, more are on their way to La Casa de Greasemonger) with a cup of IBCC Cast Iron courtesy of @*JtAv8tor*, and a nitro brew for kicks


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I thought I'll chuck the damn thing, but after an inch down it has changed. Still mild, but much more flavor than at the beginning.
La Diferencia Cubana Robusto from someone in a pass. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Fantastic steak watching basketball with good friends, and a phenomenal smoke to go with it.

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Thursday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Rothschild on this fine evening,
> View attachment 192954


I enjoy those too

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192930&stc=1&d=1521250734
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192938&stc=1&d=1521250734
> 
> Curivari reserva Limitada and a double pour of Glenrothes! After half the stick I just let it burn out just not my profile.
> 
> LA Herrmandad aged and decent not on my top 5 list but decent!


Ill have to look up that La Herrmandad. I've never seen it before

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill. One of my absolute favorite go to's.

Backed up by a from scratch, homemade Mojito.

Cus' we should bring back tar and feathering for that jerk that came up with store bought Mojito mix.

Like my Pop used to say, "DISGRASZZIADAHH!!!!"









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa Especial and Sumatra,


----------



## arsham.boduryan

never disappoints









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill. One of my absolute favorite go to's.
> 
> Backed up by a from scratch, homemade Mojito.
> 
> Cus' we should bring back tar and feathering for that jerk that came up with store bought Mojito mix.
> 
> Like my Pop used to say, "DISGRASZZIADAHH!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


That sure looks good!


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> The Danes called it "Extra Strong" but I say Nay Nay. It was full at best. IMHO, it was lighter than CAO Brazilia and LFD Double Ligero.
> Not a bad cigar; matter of fact, it performed perfectly. It was a consistently pleasant 45-50 minute smoke with not much more than a smooth aged tobacco flavor. The spice was subtle and had just as much natural sweetness. Like I said, pleasant but not nearly the powerhouse I was expecting. Preconceptions aside, I have a couple more I'm looking forward to smoking.


You know them your-a-peeins can't handle Vitamin N as well as us ******** 

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Hickorynut

Free light show and rain! La Palina Classic and Guatemalan........









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=192994&stc=1&d=1521289588

Starting my day with a Blind Man and Peets Major D.


----------



## Madderduro

Crazy Alice...been a while since I've had one


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> Crazy Alice...been a while since I've had one


Humm, never had one but reminds me of my X Wife, hope she's not Bi-Polar! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro

CAO Amazon Anaconda....one of my favorites


----------



## bozoo

Is it St. Patrick's already?

(Guess it ended up blurry :/ sorry)


----------



## blackrabbit

bozoo said:


> Is it St. Patrick's already?
> 
> (Guess it ended up blurry :/ sorry)


What is it? A pickle? :wink2:


----------



## WABOOM

Herrera Esteli, robusto. Courtesy of @CloakedInSmoke_
Thank you.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> That sure looks good!


Thanks. Hope to enjoy one with you, when you're freed up

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Black Label today


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 has arrived right out the mailbox !

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## bellts

La Palina Black Label (Peer pressure from @Fusion)


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill. One of my absolute favorite go to's.
> 
> Backed up by a from scratch, homemade Mojito.
> 
> Cus' we should bring back tar and feathering for that jerk that came up with store bought Mojito mix.
> 
> Like my Pop used to say, "DISGRASZZIADAHH!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I'll second that. That mix crap is terrible.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

For St Patrick's Day AB Black Market Filthy Hooligan 2017, in humi for a year.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> I'll second that. That mix crap is terrible.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, I'd rather clean my counters with it

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

IR Maduro on the way home from chaos at 3:00 this morning. I got home in time to finish it, not much traffic, lol.
 















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Happy St Patrick's Day!

8lbs of Spareribs in the smoker currently.
4lbs of Smoked wings with homemade Sriracha Honey BBQ to follow.
Lots of cheap ******* beer.
And starting the day with a Viaje ORO Aficionado.

...I never much cared for green beer or nuts to butts pubs...

Cheers!

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Finishing the corned beef brisket on the grill, steaming the cabbage and carrots, and roasting the baby reds. Time for an 8-5-8 Claro and stout


----------



## quesquared

Friday sticks
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Ezra Zeppelin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A little Oktoberfest in March on St. Patricks day courtesy of Disco_potato. Thanks brother.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

blackrabbit said:


> What is it? A pickle? :wink2:


It's la flor dominicana in double claro envelope. Doesn't it look like a cucumber?


----------



## msmith1986

TTT Trinidad while filling the brass tumblers back up. 45 this round.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Thanks for this one @JtAv8tor !



















Wrapped cracked when I cut it... but it held together til almost the end!

REALLY tasty cigar, would definitely pick up a pack if/when they are available again!

Edit: the padlocks are there because I was practicing my picking as I smoked... scary how easily those master locks pop open


----------



## bobbya08

I have no idea what this is but it has a little rest on it for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little Curivari this afternoon


----------



## mpomario

The second Curivari I've had outside of the Buenaventura. Reserva limitada Cafe. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> A little Curivari this afternoon


Great minds?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> Great minds?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Obviously !


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> A little Curivari this afternoon


I ordered the Centauro off Niceash. I'm anxious to see what it will be like

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cossie said:


> I ordered the Centauro off Niceash. I'm anxious to see what it will be like
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Just ordered a couple more samplers from CP. hehe....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Just ordered a couple more samplers from CP. hehe....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice. Cigar page? Ill check it out

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cossie said:


> I ordered the Centauro off Niceash. I'm anxious to see what it will be like
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Let me know what you think - haven't had that yet.


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Let me know what you think - haven't had that yet.


I will. I've never had one either. I haven't really seen any info on it

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Oliva G on this nice Spring evening.


----------



## poppajon75

Hah a Four Kicks in the sticks today.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## LeatherNeck

PTAaron said:


> Thanks for this one @JtAv8tor !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped cracked when I cut it... but it held together til almost the end!
> 
> REALLY tasty cigar, would definitely pick up a pack if/when they are available again!
> 
> Edit: the padlocks are there because I was practicing my picking as I smoked... scary how easily those master locks pop open


You planning on hitting a Self Storage?:vs_laugh:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The Late Hour.

'Sup @UBC03


----------



## PTAaron

LeatherNeck said:


> You planning on hitting a Self Storage?:vs_laugh:


LOL!!
Nah, just a way to keep the hands busy


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Hah a Four Kicks in the sticks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


better than a swift kick in the b....aw..nevermind..:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> The Late Hour.
> 
> 'Sup @UBC03


You kill me..lol

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hell yeah!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Black Works Killer Bee, courtesy of. @mrolland5500. It was the cigar with the most green on it that I have so I decided to fire it up. It is a great smoke all around. Top shelf quality. Thank you sir!


----------



## Westside Threat

5205










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A toast on St Paddy's Day to all my Puff-Kin...keep your stick on the ice.. @Olecharlie and @Scotch-n-Stick...try this Glenrothes. @LeatherNeck this Rage is great. Thank you brother!









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LADCMA Reserva Divino









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Wonderful start to the evening.

Taz


----------



## SoCal Gunner

hickorynut said:


> a toast on st paddy's day to all my puff-kin...keep your stick on the ice.. @olecharlie and @scotch-n-stick...try this glenrothes. @leatherneck this rage is great. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from an undisclosed high altitude uav..smile for the camera.......


dilly dilly!


----------



## Olecharlie

SoCal Gunner said:


> dilly dilly!


Oh yea Baby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl,


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> A toast on St Paddy's Day to all my Puff-Kin...keep your stick on the ice.. @Olecharlie and @Scotch-n-Stick...try this Glenrothes. @LeatherNeck this Rage is great. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


Now that's the ticket!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Now that's the ticket!


Yes it is....that wasn't the first pour tonight. This will make a regular appearance for me...30 year blend of singles....delicious!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## greasemonger

Tempus and oatmeal stout for dessert


----------



## tazdvl

Here's the next round on a relaxing St. Patrick's day!

Taz


----------



## bobbya08

Forgot my cutter at home so I just bit the end off of this one. I guess I'm gonna have to buy a truck cutter lol. It still smokes fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

St Patrick's day stick. Some Angels Envy on the side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193250&stc=1&d=1521340174
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193258&stc=1&d=1521340174
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v... too but I can't remember the name of it. Lol


----------



## churchpunk

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193250&stc=1&d=1521340174
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193258&stc=1&d=1521340174
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ther one.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

churchpunk said:


> Haha it was a fantastic time! Really enjoyed seeing you! Emilio was the other one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emilio yep that was it, great stick. You're an "Awesome Guy" and your friends as well. I'm excited for your upcoming trip to Cambodia and your move to Chicago for College. Stay in touch!


----------



## Westside Threat

bobbya08 said:


> Forgot my cutter at home so I just bit the end off of this one. I guess I'm gonna have to buy a truck cutter lol. It still smokes fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need a punch on your key chain!


----------



## WNYTony

Gilberto Oliva Reserva Toro


----------



## BigPuffer

WNYTony said:


> Gilberto Oliva Reserva Toro


Do you prefer that or the Blanc?


----------



## WNYTony

BigPuffer said:


> Do you prefer that or the Blanc?


First one of these and it's pretty good but nothing I'm going to seek out more of. Got it in the Cigar Authority Care Package to try. Never had the Blanc so can't tell you which is better.


----------



## BigPuffer

WNYTony said:


> First one of these and it's pretty good but nothing I'm going to seek out more of. Got it in the Cigar Authority Care Package to try. Never had the Blanc so can't tell you which is better.


Lol. I brought out the Blanc today to try and smoke it but it's too cold out. Was just trying to live vicariously through you till I can light up. Thx tho


----------



## Matfam1

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193250&stc=1&d=1521340174
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193258&stc=1&d=1521340174
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...BC03[/USER]
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Matfam1 said:


> Nice, even the feet and flip flops @UBC03
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So I get mention notifications. Are they 
"you know that ubc is one hell of a guy, good lookin and extremely intelligent to boot" ...

Nope it's "hey Dino, another grown @ss man with his hooves wedged into a pair of flip flops" lol

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Navistar

Cossie said:


> Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill. One of my absolute favorite go to's.
> 
> Backed up by a from scratch, homemade Mojito.
> 
> Cus' we should bring back tar and feathering for that jerk that came up with store bought Mojito mix.
> 
> Like my Pop used to say, "DISGRASZZIADAHH!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


You willing to share that recipe?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Sumatra to kick off this damp Sunday,


----------



## Cossie

Navistar said:


> You willing to share that recipe?


Sure. Its really easy.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

oh yeah


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193354&stc=1&d=1521379361
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193362&stc=1&d=1521379361

Perez and Uncle Peets Major Dickason's.


----------



## Cossie

A wonderful gift from @Olecharlie

Now that I've adopted him, his Italian name is Chalooch

A fine Johnny Walker blend and an H Upmann 'The Banker"

Chalooch encouraged my scotch discovery and I wouldn't have gravitated to "The Banker"

But its a good light to medium smoke with some character. Subtle complexity, with tastes of light coffee, white pepper and a light, sweet nutty taste.

If you prefer light, sweet subtle cigars. You could do a lot worse than "The Banker"









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> A wonderful gift from @Olecharlie
> 
> Now that I've adopted him, his Italian name is Chalooch
> 
> A fine Johnny Walker blend and an H Upmann 'The Banker"
> 
> Chalooch encouraged my scotch discovery and I wouldn't have gravitated to "The Banker"
> 
> But its a good light to medium smoke with some character. Subtle complexity, with tastes of light coffee, white pepper and a light, sweet nutty taste.
> 
> If you prefer light, sweet subtle cigars. You could do a lot worse than "The Banker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Ok let's see, I'm Irish & Black Dutch on my Dads side, Cherokee on my moms side, Portuguese by injection (37 years married to a Portuguese) and Itallian by Adoption! One Hell of a combination my friend. I'll gladly accept Chalooch! Still trying to figure out what it means?. :vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Because @Fusion! Room 101 and Kona!









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> Ok let's see, I'm Irish & Black Dutch on my Dads side, Cherokee on my moms side, Portuguese by injection (37 years married to a Portuguese) and Itallian by Adoption! One Hell of a combination my friend. I'll gladly accept Chalooch! Still trying to figure out what it means?. :vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_laugh:


Hey, you already got all the other ingredients, why not?

Chalooch is Italian slang for Charlie

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Hellcat....usually I punch a boxed but this sucker has a pigtail....haven't had a EC but I've been seeing them at a local b&m so I'll give em a try


----------



## Kidvegas

Anejo 46

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Madderduro

FSG...pretty good smoke I enjoyed the first enuff to.smoke another 2 days later....I lack "self control" lol


----------



## WNYTony

In the car with a Corto while the missus wanders the stores


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Bitter habano taste, but nice retro. Thrifty Sunday smoke.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

La Galera Maduro...about 1/3 thru it...nice smooth smoke so far


----------



## tazdvl

Cossie said:


> Sure. Its really easy.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Interested in that recipe as well. Wife and I love a good Mojito.

Taz


----------



## Madderduro

MF La Opulencia....woman was by the stream and yells WTF IS THAT...so I walk down and she's pointing to a rock and there's a crawfish chillin....that's a crawfish hun WHAT'S A CRAWFISH... and she's a country girl lol


----------



## Madderduro

time for a Nomad


----------



## huffer33

Cromag - nice day with only a slight breeze. Nice surprise presentation with the petroglyphs inscribed on the inner band.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> La Galera Maduro...about 1/3 thru it...nice smooth smoke so far


One of the cigars that surprised me the most last year. Great taste,construction,and price :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

@LeatherNeck Ok, #2 of this unbanded cigar is about to go up in flames. I didn't burn my tongue either on coffee like I did the 1st time. Will report back when I'm finished and you can finally tell me what it is. Thanks again :grin2:


----------



## Sophie0503

Madderduro said:


> oh yeah


 @Madderduro what stick is that sir..


----------



## Fusion

@GOT14U sent me one of these a while ago, smoked it and loved it, so i just had to break my new years resolution of not buying any more NC"s and bought a 10 pack, dam they are good


----------



## Madderduro

this will be the last for today....Fat Bottom Betty....if u can find em grab em....GREAT cigar


----------



## zephead61

Oliva Serie V









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Caldwell yellow cake thanks to @GOT14U









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying something new










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Madderduro

not too shabby for being a tad tipsy and outside lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown Maximus and a cup of Kona,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diamond Crown Maximus and a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 193538


Good stuff, worth buying with a discount online.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ok @LeatherNeck I have no clue what this unbanded cigar you gifted me but I would absolutely smoke/buy more :grin2:


----------



## Verdict

This little guy is good!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Having a "Short Run" Sunday while watching the race.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> Ok @LeatherNeck I have no clue what this unbanded cigar you gifted me but I would absolutely smoke/buy more :grin2:


You want to try and make a guess on what it is or at least a known comparison? How much per stick would you willingly pay for it? 
I'll give you a hint: I smoke alot of them so it ain't no Gurkah.


----------



## GOT14U

Trying out a Jeremy Jack Libelula.....not to shabby but the wind was playing havoc on it a bit....have no doubt it would have had a razor burn otherwise.

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> @GOT14U sent me one of these a while ago, smoked it and loved it, so i just had to break my new years resolution of not buying any more NC"s and bought a 10 pack, dam they are good


Glad I could assist you bud! Lol....they are pretty good

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

acitalianman13 said:


> Caldwell yellow cake thanks to @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me some cake!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Verdict said:


> This little guy is good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Dang those things stink! Lol I'm going to try another someday but felt like I was smoking a &#128293; fire pit!


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks too @mrolland5500 this is a great looking stick! Just the wrapper makes a guy know it's gonna be good. Nice and oily! And I'm pretty sure a bit of age on this one...great smoke bud! Dominoes still going on, also the wind...but I ain't scared!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193586&stc=1&d=1521411650

Now this is a good Stick! Used it for a 2 mile walk with the wifee, so You might say this is a great walking stick!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Verdict

Olecharlie said:


> Dang those things stink! Lol I'm going to try another someday but felt like I was smoking a  fire pit!


Indeed they think I found the flavor quite pleasant though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193594&stc=1&d=1521411921

After a walk I gotta relax with a couple nice Hofbrau Dunkels and old A.Fuente!


----------



## Gumby-cr

LeatherNeck said:


> You want to try and make a guess on what it is or at least a known comparison? How much per stick would you willingly pay for it?
> I'll give you a hint: I smoke alot of them so it ain't no Gurkah.


Diesel line? Ring gauge seemed a little small. I haven't smoked many Diesel's but I thought most of their ring gauge's run 56+?


----------



## blackrabbit

Always enjoyable!


----------



## greasemonger

Verdict said:


> Indeed they think I found the flavor quite pleasant though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I felt like I had been licking the inside of my smoker. Like @Olecharlie I may try one that has sat (by itself mind you) for a looooong while. That being the case I have 3 others I got the other day in a freebie add on sampler if you want them.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Weeeeeell...I gave the EPC Short Run more of my time than it was due IMHO; I smoked it to the midpoint hoping it would improve. I love MOST of their offerings but the SR was not for me. I think I may have gotten it from @WNYTony but I could be wrong. Whomever gave it to me, thank you for the experience even if it wasn't my cup-o-tea. 
I'm now smoking this Nat Sherman Hobart. With 8 months on it, they have improved. It's on the lighter side of medium but the flavors are decent enough to keep me puffing...and that's a win for me.


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> You want to try and make a guess on what it is or at least a known comparison? How much per stick would you willingly pay for it?
> I'll give you a hint: I smoke alot of them so it ain't no Gurkah.


I think I might have an idea. Does it come with a BIG single "band"?


----------



## Verdict

greasemonger said:


> I felt like I had been licking the inside of my smoker. Like @Olecharlie I may try one that has sat (by itself mind you) for a looooong while. That being the case I have 3 others I got the other day in a freebie add on sampler if you want them.


The very first one I tried I didn't enjoy. The one I had today had few months rest on it at 65% rH.

And I appreciate the offer but you can forward them to a newer member who is developing what they like instead 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Verdict said:


> The very first one I tried I didn't enjoy. The one I had today had few months rest on it at 65% rH.
> 
> And I appreciate the offer but you can forward them to a newer member who is developing what they like instead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Thats just cruel lol.


----------



## mpomario

Rnd2 1-3 Buena Vista Prominiente while doing paperwork. Miram and Solomon, very tasteless. Finally and PDR Capa Oscuro. Great budget Sunday stick. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Rnd2 1-3 Buena Vista Prominiente while doing paperwork. Miram and Solomon, very tasteless. Finally and PDR Capa Oscuro. Great budget Sunday stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That PDR wrapper....:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:...they are going on the shopping list....


----------



## Scap

Never heard of this one before....
Coworker gifted it to me.


----------



## quesquared

Sunday smokes
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromagnon Mode 5

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Cossie

tazdvl said:


> Interested in that recipe as well. Wife and I love a good Mojito.
> 
> Taz


No problem. I'm gonna find the easiest way to share it

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193586&stc=1&d=1521411650
> 
> Now this is a good Stick! Used it for a 2 mile walk with the wifee, so You might say this is a great walking stick!
> :vs_laugh:


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/152219/cuban-mojito/photos/396609/

What's the name of it?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Grind earlier riding around with the wife and resting my stitched up leg.









Sent from the reloading room.


----------



## cracker1397

Warped Corto courtesy of @JtAv8tor


----------



## greasemonger

Red dot and IBCC fear no evil


----------



## bellts

Man O War Legend and a Guinness Draught Stout


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou,


----------



## GOT14U

Four year old TaT with some SoCo...wife and in-laws hope it's my last! Damn music is sounding good tonight with this Cigwar!
















And earlier the green machine!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Mason Dixon


----------



## GOT14U

Last quickie!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Weeeeeell...I gave the EPC Short Run more of my time than it was due IMHO; I smoked it to the midpoint hoping it would improve. I love MOST of their offerings but the SR was not for me. I think I may have gotten it from @WNYTony but I could be wrong. Whomever gave it to me, thank you for the experience even if it wasn't my cup-o-tea.
> I'm now smoking this Nat Sherman Hobart. With 8 months on it, they have improved. It's on the lighter side of medium but the flavors are decent enough to keep me puffing...and that's a win for me.


Don't think it was me - stick didn't look familiar to me and I like Short Runs so doubtful I would have sent one to you :vs_laugh:


----------



## Navistar

Fusion said:


> @GOT14U sent me one of these a while ago, smoked it and loved it, so i just had to break my new years resolution of not buying any more NC"s and bought a 10 pack, dam they are good


No need for resolution. There are some good NCs worth owning. I still buy some from time to time. Usually the milder creamier smokes. Don't care much for the pepper sticks.


----------



## msmith1986

My morning smoke is compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. Good smoke, thanks Mark. Oh crap, it's Monday already? I better get to bed. See y'all around noon.
















Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity. Clearly insane.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Obsidian white noise with Sumatra, from the MAW courtesy of @poppajon75


----------



## Hickorynut

JDN Antano 1970 and Guatemalan....









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&C to get the day rolling










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel line? Ring gauge seemed a little small. I haven't smoked many Diesel's but I thought most of their ring gauge's run 56+?


No sir, not a Diesel but another of my favorite budget cigars: Alec Bradley American Sun Grown


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> No sir, not a Diesel but another of my favorite budget cigars: Alec Bradley American Sun Grown


Der purty guuuuud!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Madderduro

Padilla Black...was thinking a long nap mellowed it out too much but nope she's still got some bite


----------



## Gumby-cr

LeatherNeck said:


> No sir, not a Diesel but another of my favorite budget cigars: Alec Bradley American Sun Grown


How much rest were on the one's you sent me? I'm getting a box for sure. Thanks for the info and the cigars sir :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> How much rest were on the one's you sent me? I'm getting a box for sure. Thanks for the info and the cigars sir :grin2:


I believe 8 months. I love passing on good budget smokes. Glad I could help!


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> That PDR wrapper....:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:...they are going on the shopping list....


Head on over to https://www.cigarpage.com/five-packs-galore-plus-free-bonus-option-free-shipping.html .

FDLA Maduro


----------



## FunkBass55

Enjoying a nice Monday off. If I wasn't before, I'm a believer now. Wow this smoke is amazing. Traded with one of my B&M clerks for this. I have a maduro as well, if I ever smoke it lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lol I tried I really did....wrapper cracked and unraveled when cut...draw was bad....made it a half inch and it was rubber bands....never have I tasted rubber bands in a cigar....couldn't do it....so so bad....pretty sure I'd enjoy licking the bottom of the cat box more...brutal


----------



## Madderduro

La Palina....really like the band on this one


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> lol I tried I really did....wrapper cracked and unraveled when cut...draw was bad....made it a half inch and it was rubber bands....never have I tasted rubber bands in a cigar....couldn't do it....so so bad....pretty sure I'd enjoy licking the bottom of the cat box more...brutal


Yeah well, there's quite an anti-pükurkha crowd around here. Now you know why, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I'm trying to weed out and smoke the "not so good" stuff and get them out of the old humidors...the Tupper is full and those need to get into boxes...and there's quite a few gurkhas lol...oh joy


----------



## msmith1986

I got this from an Altadis rep at an event last summer. It is soooooo light and plain, I'm not sure what it's purpose is. Some nice cedar and a tiny bit of spice, barely anything else to speak of. The only other flavor I can detect is the lightest Dominican tobacco they could find. Perfect example of why I'm not fond of cheapo Dominican smokes.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Illusione Rothchilde. Forgot to take a picture and it's about time to get another box--or two :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Edge maduro at the lounge for monday


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ez blessed leaf on the drive

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## zephead61

Long Live the King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Green hornet









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Thanks too @mrolland5500 this is a great looking stick! Just the wrapper makes a guy know it's gonna be good. Nice and oily! And I'm pretty sure a bit of age on this one...great smoke bud! Dominoes still going on, also the wind...but I ain't scared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HELLYEAH great smoke

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> AJF The T courtesy @mrolland5500 and my MAW wishlist....great smoke so far, and much appreciated as always!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion in Jefferson. @WNYTony I know for a fact you sent me this one in a bomb durring last year's Pass...I looked it up!:wink2: Thanks buddy!


----------



## LeatherNeck

zephead61 said:


> Long Live the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


<announces to the Court> THE KING! 
DILLY DILLY! :grin2:


----------



## PTAaron

Tried this one from @bobbya08 - not really sure what it is, couldn't find it on the Googles... tasted great but it really packed a punch!


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Tried this one from @bobbya08 - not really sure what it is, couldn't find it on the Googles... tasted great but it really packed a punch!


https://www.sinistrocigars.com
From here 

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## LeatherNeck

PTAaron said:


> Tried this one from @bobbya08 - not really sure what it is, couldn't find it on the Googles... tasted great but it really packed a punch!


Habana Vieja in Lancero. Those HV's are some awesome cigars...#HELLYEAH!


----------



## poppajon75

One of the AB 90+ seconds from @WABOOM. Definitely a Prensado. Tasty!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## disco_potato

LFD Double Ligero









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I had myself another AF Short Story while driving around today. Smoked ROTT from the box I just bought. Was good but, will be better after acclimating for a few weeks.


----------



## PTAaron

JtAv8tor said:


> https://www.sinistrocigars.com
> From here
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Ah, thank you!



LeatherNeck said:


> Habana Vieja in Lancero. Those HV's are some awesome cigars...#HELLYEAH!


Oh yeah, that thing was great - but man my head is spinning at the moment! Shoulda ate more food before I had it.


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> Tried this one from @bobbya08 - not really sure what it is, couldn't find it on the Googles... tasted great but it really packed a punch!


Habana Vieja. They are sold by sinistro cigars. Should start seeing them in actual boxes soon. They're only available in bundles right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Ruination and Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ain't he just the cutest lil' runt y'ever saw? 
Believe it or not I may get 45 minutes outta this midget.:vs_whistle:


----------



## mpomario

Third Curivari. Second from my sampler. Reserva Limitada. Not sure which one though. Very nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

PTAaron said:


> Tried this one from @bobbya08 - not really sure what it is, couldn't find it on the Googles... tasted great but it really packed a punch!


If it packed a punch, I want to know what it is too. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Third Curivari. Second from my sampler. Reserva Limitada. Not sure which one though. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cafe Noir

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last of my fiver from last summer.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

msmith1986 said:


> If it packed a punch, I want to know what it is too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll send you a few when I get back home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana M13 reblend









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tramp Stamp


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well of course I have to try one 

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193986&stc=1&d=1521502157

Tatuaje Reserva Broadleaf on Monday because I can't wait untill Tuesday! :vs_laugh:

Courtesy @Gumby-cr Good smoke! Thanks


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads TN Waltz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> I'll send you a few when I get back home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys are killing me around here!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackvulcan9000

Light rain in Vancouver, BC today. 
Wasn't enjoying the 1999 so sparked up a Maduro Sun Grown instead.


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## Matfam1

The nub of a New World










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matfam1 said:


> The nub of a New World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin por nub in all the wong places.... 

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## BillH

BLTC Morphine, not as good as the AF between the lines (phenomenal) I smoked on St. Paddy’s day, but not bad. It sat in the humidor next to my Drew Estate No. 9’s, I taste some similarities could they have married? I think they just taste similar to me. Here’s what I taste: Leather & some kind of tart dried fruit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ's La Herencia Cubana Core,


----------



## WNYTony

Matilde Renacer tonight


----------



## bellts

I went thrifty today (as with most days) and had a Black Ops Rubicon Torpedo (yes - a gurkha) on the way home. I enjoyed it quite a bit. The consistency of these things can be off from time to time but the one I had today hit the spot. Quite citrusy and sweet IMHO (even though it is not marketed as such). A really good $1.20 smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion in Jefferson. @WNYTony I know for a fact you sent me this one in a bomb durring last year's Pass...I looked it up!:wink2: Thanks buddy!


Definitely - that one is on the list !



LeatherNeck said:


> Ain't he just the cutest lil' runt y'ever saw?
> Believe it or not I may get 45 minutes outta this midget.:vs_whistle:


What, you're not going to give me credit for that little gem ? Those are damn good little smokes and you should easily get 45 min out of it.



Maxh92 said:


> Crowned Heads TN Waltz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atta boy Max, good to see you giving the Waltz some love since they're in your back yard !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue wit a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello beautiful! El Gallan Dona Nieves Negra Macha-Box Press and Southern Pecan coffee...









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Sophie0503

AF SS and some iced tea


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ fortune cookie and some IBC this morning


















My fortune is really an unwritten rule 

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Hickorynut

Sophie0503 said:


> AF SS and some iced tea


Just made a big ol' pitcher of tea....thinking it's about shorts time....

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## msmith1986

Morning all. I'm having a 440 J. Fuego Teaser maduro on the ride home. I worked through the night because we were supposed to have 12 feet of snow by now. And not one flake as of yet. Not amused, good night/morning.
















Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity. Clearly insane.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ fortune cookie and some IBC this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fortune is really an unwritten rule
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


That's a dang commandment!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## msmith1986

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ fortune cookie and some IBC this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fortune is really an unwritten rule
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


I'll give that a #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Hickorynut said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AF SS and some iced tea
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a big ol' pitcher of tea....thinking it's about shorts time
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......[/QUOTE @Hickorynut yessir about any thing goes good with good ole iced tea
Click to expand...


----------



## mrolland5500

Killer Bee Lonsdale









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Sophie0503 said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a big ol' pitcher of tea....thinking it's about shorts time
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......[/QUOTE @Hickorynut yessir about any thing goes good with good ole iced tea
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love ice tea with a cigar
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Hello beautiful! El Gallan Dona Nieves Negra Macha-Box Press and Southern Pecan coffee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


Can you let me know how you liked that?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Killer Bee Lonsdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Since when did they make that in a Lonsdale?


----------



## Cossie

disco_potato said:


> Cafe Noir
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I got the Centauro from Nice Ash. I let you know how it is. Oh! I got the Gloria De Leon too

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Monday night



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> Since when did they make that in a Lonsdale?


Not long they're out there just a little hard to find underground has them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

snowing like crazy...lovely...just frickin great


----------



## Hickorynut

Cossie said:


> Can you let me know how you liked that?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


They live in the "Always have on hand" tupper. They are not complex or full of foo-foo flavors, but they are very satisfying, consistent Nicas. I always have 10 resting...

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Madderduro

full of foo foo flavors lmao


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> They live in the "Always have on hand" tupper. They are not complex or full of foo-foo flavors, but they are very satisfying, consistent Nicas. I always have 10 resting...
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


Thank you!!! That sounds like the type that I go for. Exactly what I like. Ill look around for them.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

NC I still enjoy from time to time.


----------



## bellts

It's "different" - Drew Estate MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos. Courtesy of @BigPuffer.


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> It's "different" - Drew Estate MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos. Courtesy of @BigPuffer.


LMAO that was fast


----------



## bellts

BigPuffer said:


> LMAO that was fast


I had to decide if I was going to freeze it or smoke it.... :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

This which was one on my wish list in the MAW pass from @BigPuffer, enjoyed it, thank you


----------



## EdATX

Just a plain old FdO.

Who knew Walmart had cigar nub tools. Lol. Corn Cobb holder.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 TAA and a cup of Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

FDLA on this windy afternoon.


----------



## Olecharlie

bellts said:


> It's "different" - Drew Estate MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Kyotos. Courtesy of @BigPuffer.


Different is a nice way to say it!


----------



## msmith1986

Snowing like crazy today. Hanging at the lounge for a little.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tuesday treat


----------



## mpomario

A little Magicos action. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

#2 for today, MoW Armada


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## WNYTony

Belle Encre


----------



## tazdvl

Smoking my last Victor Sinclair tonight. Still haven't found a VS that rocks my world. Haven't even found one I'd smoke again. 

Not even worth a picture. On to better sticks. 


Taz


----------



## Cossie

tazdvl said:


> Smoking my last Victor Sinclair tonight. Still haven't found a VS that rocks my world. Haven't even found one I'd smoke again.
> 
> Not even worth a picture. On to better sticks.
> 
> Taz


Well, maybe one door closes and another one opens

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Potencia courtesy of @LeatherNeck and Guatemalan. Been eyeballing this one for the "grab a gar" tupper.... Thanks brother!









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## mrolland5500

DPG BLUE and Starbucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

celebrating making it home thru a foot of snow...spring time my arse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aging Room F55 and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

time to shovel snow...will try out a Gispert Intenso...hopefully it makes the task more enjoyable


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Fusion

Not usually a RP fan but got this Royal Vintage Torpedo from a friend and its not bad at all


----------



## jackvulcan9000

Keeping things light with a 1999.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Not usually a RP fan but got this Royal Vintage Torpedo from a friend and its not bad at all


It's been a little while, but I have gone thru a couple bundles of these. Would smoke another and would actually consider buying it!


----------



## arsham.boduryan

job hunting with a Avo









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Always tasty!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thanks to @Olecharlie I enjoyed this treat on my drive home today










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So after the carnage and subsequent cleanup of today's mail delivery, I need something to relax,,,







T52 and Kona it is.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 today, another torpedo, a MF La Reloba this time, one of my first ever box purchases, still like them


----------



## poppajon75

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks to @Olecharlie I enjoyed this treat on my drive home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


JSK make some fine cigars. That's a treat indeed.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> JSK make some fine cigars. That's a treat indeed.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


Yep they have some Limited boxes for sale on website (or did last night) but already spent my cigar allowance for this month lol

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep they have some Limited boxes for sale on website (or did last night) but already spent my cigar allowance for this month lol
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Which website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Which website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://jassumkral.com/product/zlatno-sonce-solomon-7x58/

Link direct to the cigars lol

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## bellts

Torano Noventa


----------



## Gumby-cr

Something special for tonight :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

One of my favorite RPs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Attending a Tatuaje event tonight at my local lounge, smoking a Capa Especial.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Couldn't hold off any longer - Always wanted ro try one - put them in my MAWs, etc. @JtAv8tor sent me this as part of his Jigsaw Game. Losing never tasted so good!

Thanks JT!

BLTC Bishops Blend


----------



## GOT14U

A day full of paperwork and possibly a night filled with whiskey. Such a good smoke after resting almost a year.









I wrestled this stick out of the Humidor tonight. Leccia Luchador....









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Couldn't hold off any longer - Always wanted ro try one - put them in my MAWs, etc. @JtAv8tor sent me this as part of his Jigsaw Game. Losing never tasted so good!
> 
> Thanks JT!
> 
> BLTC Bishops Blend


They are tasty!

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Navistar

bellts said:


> Torano Noventa


ive had a couple torano that i enjoyed. what do you think?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> They are tasty!
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Yeah, I wish I hated it... now I HAVE to try to find some!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=194674&stc=1&d=1521680546

Santa Muerte and a pour of 18 yr Glenmorangie!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yeah, I wish I hated it... now I HAVE to try to find some!


Either cigar federation or underground cigars bud

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Well, [email protected]*T!!!

Had a nice walk with my girl and the doggie. Lit up a Curivari Gloria De Leon and realized my tupperdore was over humidified.

Props to the cigar though, of course I picked up the bitterness but, it still burned good and tasted ok.

PS, my girl walks faster than other humans. Plus I'm older and its my day off and I was enjoying my stogie.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a good stick...almost smoked one tonight, hell I still might.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

A Craft 2018 from Illusione! Oh man @mrolland5500 these are goood!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sprouthog

GOT14U said:


> Such a good stick...almost smoked one tonight, hell I still might.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


They never disappoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> A Craft 2018 from Illusione! Oh man @*mrolland5500* these are goood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Just found a B&M by the house that has em. I had no idea about this place 5 miles away. Saw em searching warped retailers. Can't wait to see what else they have.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Paul Stulac Lancero, courtesy of @Rondo







Thank you brother!


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Paul Stulac Lancero, courtesy of @Rondo
> 
> View attachment 194682
> 
> 
> Thank you brother!


Man those are good sticks. @Rondo was kind enough to send me one also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads night for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Navistar said:


> ive had a couple torano that i enjoyed. what do you think?


They're not horrible. There's certainly better things to smoke but I enjoy them.

I have a few Torano Noventa's and Exodus Gold 1959 (20 year) left, want some? (offer is open for everybody)


----------



## GOT14U

Please help me lord!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bellts

GOT14U said:


> Please help me lord!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You're running low on SoCo...


----------



## GOT14U

bellts said:


> You're running low on SoCo...


Your telling me! Always a problem!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Exclusivo


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Good stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Found this in my visitor giveaway tupper in between clearing a foot of snow.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Natural Rothchilde to unwind.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a passport...so I must travel to Mexico this weekend...plus it will keep the wife happy!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ericryd

Went with an LFD TAA today, with a New Holland Tangerine Space Machine watching John Wick.

All 3 were great.


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Viaje Exclusivo


Does this mean you're feeling better??

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cossie said:


> Does this mean you're feeling better??
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Didn't realize I wasn't feeling good ! Methinks perhaps you have confused me with another ?


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Didn't realize I wasn't feeling good ! Methinks perhaps you have confused me with another ?


I'm sorry. I'm still getting used to tapatalk. I thought you posted about having the flu.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Cossie said:


> I'm sorry. I'm still getting used to tapatalk. I thought you posted about having the flu.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


That was @TonyBrooklyn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

bobbya08 said:


> That was @TonyBrooklyn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave Maria Divinia and Iron Bean Odin.....









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Ave Maria Divinia and Iron Bean Odin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


Ha HAAAHHH!!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive smoke thanks to @Olecharlie










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning drive smoke thanks to @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Guuuud....you'll want more.....

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Guuuud....you'll want more.....
> 
> Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


Already do, they are tasty

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*Delicious ...*



Hickorynut said:


> A toast on St Paddy's Day to all my Puff-Kin...keep your stick on the ice.. @*Olecharlie* and @*Scotch-n-Stick*...try this Glenrothes. @*LeatherNeck* this Rage is great. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


That is one FINE looking setup there, brother. Would love to get a bottle of that ... not many places near me to get that label. You would think in Nashville, that wouldn't be the case. Been to five large stores and consistently buy/try anything new I can get my hands on and afford at the time. DM me a clearer shot of that label if you have a chance. I may have to drive across state lines to some get some. You got a guest room ? :grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Cornelius and Anthony 
Cornelius Lonsdale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Feet!!!!!


----------



## Madderduro

finally got time for a smoke today...LFD Double Ligero in chisel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bellas Artes and Guatemalan,


----------



## MattT

La Palina Black Label. Tasty little sucker too. Will do well with some age.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Air bender at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg. Funny, I'm sitting here talking to a guy that works for CI. He says CI is building a facility in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and he's moving down there to help open it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

FDO for old times sake and, Thrifty Thursday.









Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avion

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TCstr8

Cloud Hopper courtesy of @curmudgeonista. I always assume that any NC Jack sends are him trying to get rid of sticks. Enjoying the hell out of this one right now though. Thanks Jack!

The smoke output on this thing is phenomenal.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=194930&stc=1&d=1521761422

Ramon Allones and Abelour 12yr in a new glass from Scottland. A great nose from this glass...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Probably only 2 more months and I can stop taking pictures in front of my laptop and actually smoke outside again. Pictures will sure look a lot better :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TCstr8 said:


> Cloud Hopper courtesy of @*curmudgeonista*. I always assume that any NC Jack sends are him trying to get rid of sticks. Enjoying the hell out of this one right now though. Thanks Jack!
> 
> The smoke output on this thing is phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nope. I'm down to a manageable level of NC's, under 300 at last count, and they're all either cigars I know I truly like to smoke or ones gifted to me that I haven't gotten around to trying yet (and wouldn't insult the bomber by re-gifting). And I'm kinda' over experimenting with buying blind, though I did with the Cloud Hoppers because they are closely related to Warped (the owner's brother's new line). Turned out rather well though, didn't it?


----------



## TCstr8

curmudgeonista said:


> Nope. I'm down to a manageable level of NC's, under 300 at last count, and they're all either cigars I know I truly like to smoke or ones gifted to me that I haven't gotten around to trying yet (and wouldn't insult the bomber by re-gifting). And I'm kinda' over experimenting with buying blind, though I did with the Cloud Hoppers because they are closely related to Warped (the owner's brother's new line). Turned out rather well though, didn't it?


Nubbing the hell out of it. Big fan. (Not sure if that speaks to the cigar or the # of beers). Thanks again brother.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

#2 for today: AB American Sungrown Robusto


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Love these - great value!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Smoking down a EZ brass knuckle kindly given to me by @bobbya08










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## bellts

Gumby-cr said:


> Probably only 2 more months and I can stop taking pictures in front of my laptop and actually smoke outside again. Pictures will sure look a lot better :grin2:


How are those (Full Moon)? I saw them at one of the B+M's in the area (some 30 miles away) last Sunday. I think they were asking $8.99 (on sale).


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Smoking down a EZ brass knuckle kindly given to me by @bobbya08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Eminence and an old fashion


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

This La Palina Black from @*mrolland5500* has been screaming at me for a few weeks now. I silenced it paired with a Goodwood Walnut Brown Ale out of Louisville, KY. Thanks brother!!!


----------



## msmith1986

Flor de Copán maduro 2nds. The reason it's a 2nd is because color sorting pulled these for being a few shades too light.
















Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## champ0924

Just finished up a Don Tomas maduro , decided to have it while taking a walk around the block and realized i'll be doing several trips around the block , good cigar though for me .


----------



## WNYTony

A Hoyo Rothschild courtesy of @ibrewmination


----------



## msmith1986

I found a gordito with a few cracks from the foot, so it got burned.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bellts said:


> How are those (Full Moon)? I saw them at one of the B+M's in the area (some 30 miles away) last Sunday. I think they were asking $8.99 (on sale).


I enjoy them very much. The Edicion Limitada version is fuller bodied than the regular Full Moon. Those are the ones from last year. I think they've had one each year since 2014.


----------



## Hickorynut

AF Magnum R52 and Kona....makes for a happy Friday!









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva G courtesy of @GOT14U with Sumatra


----------



## disco_potato

Curivari Classica. Mmm, good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

love these sticks


----------



## Fusion

Padilla to start the day


----------



## Kidvegas

Puro Authentico Courtesy @CloakedInSmoke....thanks bud these are goooood!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Madderduro

nomad


----------



## Navistar

Fuente Signature down 2 years. Good smoke


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo 20th at Jay's lounge


----------



## disco_potato

Ritmo Toro. Light pack, burned very quickly. A bit more spice than the Syncro Nica.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## jackvulcan9000

Enjoying a Camaroon wrapper on an African Oryx.


----------



## Gumby-cr

6 months rest has tamed these down just a little :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

gar in the car


----------



## greasemonger

Aquitaine at Ligero Tob. House


----------



## LeatherNeck

"Live East Die Young"


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Trinidad y Cia. My new, favorite cheap stick. Smoked a Tatauje at the local B&M this morning, based on the suggestion of fellow board members. I was very impressed and they will be a regular in the rotation.


----------



## chadderkdawg

Nat Sherman point 5 for the ride home, great little smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Madderduro

LFD capitulo 2...I'm almost scared to smoke this after that espinosa murcielago...not often a cigar smacks me upside the head anymore but that was one seriously potent smoke...but excellent I will need more of those!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> 6 months rest has tamed these down just a little :grin2:


Nice, can't wait to try mine.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Air bender at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg. Funny, I'm sitting here talking to a guy that works for CI. He says CI is building a facility in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and he's moving down there to help open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sweet. Good news.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry to celebrate my students' success. On level and PreAp are #1 in the district.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> Cherry to celebrate my students' success. On level and PreAp are #1 in the district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great cigar.....you'll not be disappointed ....and congats in being Numero Uno!!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yep never even made it into the Humidor liking the flavors in this so far @Hickorynut thanks again









Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep never even made it into the Humidor liking the flavors in this so far @Hickorynut thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Ring that cowbell! it's supposed to be aged tobacco....good to hear on te flavors. Might have to fire one in the morn.....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Ring that cowbell! it's supposed to be aged tobacco....good to hear on te flavors. Might have to fire one in the morn.....


Has a very prominent hazelnut flavor to it if I had to point out one. With a dash of cinnamon

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoying this after it has been resting over 2 years.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

TLD. Happy Friday!


----------



## GOT14U

Prerelease Dapper La Madrina Maduro....oh man is this one good...get yourself a box or two!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva G courtesy of @GOT14U with Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 195130


Hope ya enjoyed bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## quesquared

Weekend starter









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying a new AJF Southern Draw Firethorn. Not sure how new, but new to me at least. Didn't get any good pics, too many of us at the lounge carrying on, lol. Dark chocolate, spice, and some pepper on the retro. I didn't pay much attention, but it was good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Man o war armada









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V,


----------



## haebar

Sorry no picture but I smoked a Mark Twain Churchill this morning.


----------



## GOT14U

haebar said:


> Sorry no picture but I smoked a Mark Twain Churchill this morning.


With no proof it's hard to believe! 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Man almost a year on these and it's $$$$

Just found another box of these hiding. I guess I can smoke more of them now...I was kinda sad this was one of the few left...not now!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Lost and Found Butter


----------



## Westside Threat

A. Flores Gran Reserva Desflorado & Nectar D'or. So glad the week is over!
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Jhttp://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=195546&stc=1&d=1521863980
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=195554&stc=1&d=1521863980

Great Stick courtesy of Dr. @Scotch-n-Stick, Great Glenlivet 15 yr Scotch courtesy of Dr. Scotch-n Stick, Great Woodford Bourbon all courtesy of Dr Scotch-n-Stick at Smokey Cigar in Hendersonville TN. Thanks a bunch, enjoiyed it much Dr. Chris!


----------



## FunkBass55

Had been meaning to smoke this one for a while. Yet two years of age due to neglect made this a great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a Bully while taking stitches out of my leg meat. With some rest these are slightly better than the more expensive RyJ's, lol. Still not much to speak of though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I freaking LOVE those

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano, The Bull with Sumatra dark,


----------



## mrolland5500

Verdict said:


> I freaking LOVE those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


 They are guuuuuud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

1936 courtesy of @Matfam1 Had to research this one. I am really diggin the flavors and noted the aging of the cello. You got more of these you wanna dump?

With Iron Bean Odin to start the day...









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> A Craft 2018 from Illusione! Oh man @mrolland5500 these are goood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HELLYEAH I'm drooling over here!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> This La Palina Black from @*mrolland5500* has been screaming at me for a few weeks now. I silenced it paired with a Goodwood Walnut Brown Ale out of Louisville, KY. Thanks brother!!!


#HELLYEAH!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

For breakfast.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Le Careme for breakfast... the wrapper smells exactly like dry dog food...which has me a tad concerned...however some of the best cigars I've smoked smelled like a barnyard


----------



## Matfam1

Hickorynut said:


> 1936 courtesy of @Matfam1 Had to research this one. I am really diggin the flavors and noted the aging of the cello. You got more of these you wanna dump?
> 
> With Iron Bean Odin to start the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


Glad you're enjoying it. Unfortunately I don't have anymore...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=195602&stc=1&d=1521901019

A good after breakfast stick!


----------



## mrolland5500

Kato









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

EZ All My Ex's


----------



## Madderduro

pic


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blind sampler #4 from @churchpunk with my IBC fix

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> Le Careme for breakfast... the wrapper smells exactly like dry dog food...which has me a tad concerned...however some of the best cigars I've smoked smelled like a barnyard


According to my soon to be ex-wife some of my favorite cigars smell like wet work boots that have been soaking in cow pie


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> According to my soon to be ex-wife some of my favorite cigars smell like wet work boots that have been soaking in cow pie


Given the context of that statement if I were in your boots I might stock up on those.

Sorry to hear

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## EdATX

AB Tempus while smoking some beef ribs.


----------



## Maxh92

RomaCraft Cromagnon. Great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FDA this fine morning


----------



## bellts

Super smooth (almost boring), Casa Fernandez.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Great cigar. We met the owner last year in North Carolina. He was staying at our hotel for the "Smokin' in the Carolinas" event last year. He was a cool dude, feeding us bourbon, cigars and great stories. 
We sat around for hours shooting the shit, drinking and smoking. He broke out a couple of bundles, sat them on a table and told us to help ourselves. Good time and good cigars.


----------



## knilas

These are actually pretty damn good once you get past the Midway point. Worthy of a reorder.









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## zephead61

LA Imperiosa









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Camacho candela....definitely a break from my usual


----------



## Gumby-cr

Roma Craft 2018 ROTT. 30 minutes in and not even a half inch smoked. I wasn't expecting it to burn this slow. Not complaining though. A FULL strength cigar for sure :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

CF ICB for #2 today










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Gumby-cr

1 1/2 hour mark and still chugging along. I haven't had a stick hit me in a long time. This one has my head spinning uke:. Almost...The other 9 are getting a serious nap.Had a few sugar cubes too :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo La Fortaleza,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Not sure if it will come through in the pic but the color difference on these is pretty impressive. Both have been in the humi 2-3 years

With @mambo5


----------



## Matt_21

Gummy Jones said:


> Not sure if it will come through in the pic but the color difference on these is pretty impressive. Both have been in the humi 2-3 years
> 
> With @*mambo5*


Wow! What do you think caused the difference?
Were they side by side in the humidor?


----------



## Rondo

Watching golf at the lounge with an Air Bender Chisel.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=195818&stc=1&d=1521930030


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Hickorynut

Gummy Jones said:


> Not sure if it will come through in the pic but the color difference on these is pretty impressive. Both have been in the humi 2-3 years
> 
> With @mambo5


I'll take the one on the right..and left..:vs_whistle:


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Blending sessions with a margarita and a backyard camp out with my 5 yo daughter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I'll take the one on the right..and left..:vs_whistle:


Ok I'll settle for the one in the Middle. :vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> I'll take the one on the right..and left..:vs_whistle:


Whoa wait I'll take the one on the right I meant left I meant hell I'll just take both from you hell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Rites Hawaiian Blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Thought I would enjoy the new snow... ended up sleeting but I had an umbrella lol.

Afrique - these are pretty unique relative to other Montes or anything else I've had. Pretty durn good too


----------



## zephead61

Knuckle Sammich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Mmmmm









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

zephead61 said:


> Knuckle Sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Great Stick


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=195882&stc=1&d=1521938136

Nice little Stick courtesy of @Gumby-cr


----------



## mpomario

A rare smoke with the wifey. Larutan Dirt Torpedo and dirt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CAO Brazilia Gol! From @bellts top of the list for sure man thanks again. Its smoking perfect!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites,


----------



## Matt_21

greasemonger said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol! From @bellts top of the list for sure man thanks again. Its smoking perfect!


Great stick! Thats a go to for me in the summer when I smoke more often.

I just finished another AF short story on the drive home from work. It was great. Good burn and draw. Good flavour. Very pleasant drive home.


----------



## WNYTony

Eastern Standard









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackvulcan9000

The burn line was less than ideal, but what a relaxing mellow stick.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

Wrath by Oliva









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Uncut Connie and Costa Rican....so far, this Connie is getting a second date!









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## Ethernaut05

Rose of Sharon by Southern Draw. Absolutely a game changer to the EC wrapped cigar. A creamy, peppery flavor bomb with superb draw and interesting flavors all through!!! Don't miss it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ethernaut05 said:


> Rose of Sharon by Southern Draw. Absolutely a game changer to the EC wrapped cigar. A creamy, peppery flavor bomb with superb draw and interesting flavors all through!!! Don't miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had a bad stick from southern draw

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bknaka

Hi gentleman


----------



## Madderduro

breakfast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra, always reliable


----------



## Olecharlie

Ethernaut05 said:


> Rose of Sharon by Southern Draw. Absolutely a game changer to the EC wrapped cigar. A creamy, peppery flavor bomb with superb draw and interesting flavors all through!!! Don't miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had any of their sticks but there on my short list. Heard good things.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=196018&stc=1&d=1521986902

The Nub Maduros never dissapoint me. One of my most favorite after breakfast smokes. Keep a box in the cooler.


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue with Sumatra, always reliable
> View attachment 196002


I just got the My Father Toro sampler. It has a DPG in it. Eager to try it. Btw, the sampler is on big sale at Nice Ash if you're interested

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't had any of their sticks but there on my short list. Heard good things.


Katman just did a great review on these cigars

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

You know the drill C&C, I have also realized that almost every vendor is out of Corto currently, at least at the price I am willing to pay. Local shop won't get any in until May. So down to my Sunday morning smoke instead of every morning lol.

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Navistar

JtAv8tor said:


> You know the drill C&C, I have also realized that almost every vendor is out of Corto currently, at least at the price I am willing to pay. Local shop won't get any in until May. So down to my Sunday morning smoke instead of every morning lol.
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


I have called every B&M in my neck of the woods and none of them carry Warped. So sad


----------



## JtAv8tor

Navistar said:


> I have called every B&M in my neck of the woods and none of them carry Warped. So sad


My local carries them but Corto is in back order. Once he gets them in I will snag a couple boxes though if you want some

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Navistar

JtAv8tor said:


> My local carries them but Corto is in back order. Once he gets them in I will snag a couple boxes though if you want some
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Appreciate that brother but i better smoke a couple singles first. I have never smoked a Warped cigar so I hate to invest in a box.


----------



## Matfam1

JtAv8tor said:


> You know the drill C&C, I have also realized that almost every vendor is out of Corto currently, at least at the price I am willing to pay. Local shop won't get any in until May. So down to my Sunday morning smoke instead of every morning lol.
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


192.00 from JR cigars

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Navistar said:


> Appreciate that brother but i better smoke a couple singles first. I have never smoked a Warped cigar so I hate to invest in a box.


Shoot me your address I will send you a couple to try.

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## JtAv8tor

Matfam1 said:


> 192.00 from JR cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I get them for about 140.00 from my local I will wait but thanks sir

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> My local carries them but Corto is in back order. Once he gets them in I will snag a couple boxes though if you want some
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


The new favorite B&M by the house has em, but not sure whether the price is fair


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I get them for about 140.00 from my local I will wait but thanks sir
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


That's a Heck Of a Price for the Cortos!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Call Maduro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The Banker


----------



## Madderduro

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Been sitting on this one for a while....


----------



## Navistar

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I get them for about 140.00 from my local I will wait but thanks sir
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Appreciate it brother.


----------



## acitalianman13

Very tasty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

9/2015 stick from the Holiday Exchange with @Gummy Jones


----------



## mrolland5500

My son and I decided to come fishing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Trying one of these sticks for the first time today. The biggest stick in my stash.


----------



## knilas

10 yr old Diadema. Damn good!









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=196106&stc=1&d=1522008863

This stick came to me from a friend and I'm impressed! It's a 6x60 Reserve Maduro been around forever but my first one.


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> You know the drill C&C, I have also realized that almost every vendor is out of Corto currently, at least at the price I am willing to pay. Local shop won't get any in until May. So down to my Sunday morning smoke instead of every morning lol.
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Awesome Cup, Awesome Stick!


----------



## mrolland5500

La Palina #10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> La Palina #10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Cigars....No fish???


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Never smoked an Avo that I haven't liked


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Great Cigars....No fish???


No fish

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Budget Sunday continues for this Palm Sunday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Sunday so far... Noella at the shop Petite Caz for the hoop game


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Renacer
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Yes Sir!:grin2:


----------



## bellts

Diesel Grind and a Pacifico


----------



## Gummy Jones

Matt_21 said:


> Wow! What do you think caused the difference?
> Were they side by side in the humidor?


bought at same time and next to each other as well


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally warmed up enough to go for a night walk and stalk the fox! Ugly stick De Nobili!









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## cracker1397

My first La Hacienda courtesy of @JtAv8tor
Thanks bud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are really smoking and tasting great. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Hickorynut said:


> Finally warmed up enough to go for a night walk and stalk the fox! Ugly stick De Nobili!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


That thing is green enough to be taking a toke instead of a smoke.


----------



## JtAv8tor

cracker1397 said:


> My first La Hacienda courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy man! Have a soda or chocolate handy 

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Finally warmed up enough to go for a night walk and stalk the fox! Ugly stick De Nobili!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


I need to buy these, miss them. Great smokes IMO.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I need to buy these, miss them. Great smokes IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Perfect for a 20 minute walk around he north 40...almost want to crunch it like a taquito!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Thig said:


> That thing is green enough to be taking a toke instead of a smoke.


IDK what makes them so satisfying...little, legal, toke , smoke! Need to find my little flask now that you mentioned it...:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown,


----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary
Courtesy of @Semper Noctem . THANK YOU. These are a poor mans Padron 64. I'm sure thats what they were going for when they blended this. These are very good.


----------



## csk415

los hermanos


----------



## ericryd

It’s billions premiere night, and a great night for a new KBS 2018 and a tat cojonu 2012.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked this on the drive home tonight. It was tossed in at no cost to me in my order from elcigars.
EG Family Series.
Never heard of them but it was a good stick. Reminded me of the Oliva Connies. A few puffs I thought were reminiscent of the RyJ 1845 as well.


----------



## greasemonger

FDLA and hi-wire coffee stout.


----------



## WNYTony

Ending the day with a little Perdomo. Love these little guys !


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro after dinner.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

First time with this one earlier. Not very strong IMO, but pretty dern good.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed cheapie
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho SLR and Sumatra,







It will be a sad, sad day when these are gone.


----------



## Hickorynut

LGC Serie RF13 ....last one on hand, need to order more!

With yirgachaffe? ....LOKI! courtesy of @JtAv8tor









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> LGC Serie RF13 ....last one on hand, need to order more!
> 
> With yirgachaffe? ....LOKI! courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


Yes sir it's a tasty bean for sure 

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho SLR and Sumatra,
> View attachment 196234
> 
> It will be a sad, sad day when these are gone.


I remember getting a box of 10 of those in crystal tubes when I first started smoking. Those were REALLY good back then I can only imagine they are fantastic now.


----------



## George007

$5 hand rolled Honduran cigar. Damn good so I went back and purchased 10 more lol. Well made and did not fall apart.


----------



## George007

Padron 80 Years on the beach in Mexico


----------



## George007

Padron and beer in Mexico


----------



## Matfam1

Last night, great smoke!

EZ Makin Bacon from the NC MAW (thanks @JtAv8tor) paired with a Hazelnut Brown Nectar. Out camping on the Oregon Coast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Deliverance BLTC









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho SLR and Sumatra,
> View attachment 196234
> 
> It will be a sad, sad day when these are gone.


How old is that one? One I have has a similar band and it's from 2001 IIRC.

RP Decade in the freezing cold. Forgot how nice these are.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Boom!

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Fusion

Rothchilds Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

J. Fuego Teaser 440 maduro









Sent from manic Monday drive


----------



## OneStrangeOne

disco_potato said:


> How old is that one? One I have has a similar band and it's from 2001 IIRC.
> 
> 2013 I believe.


----------



## zephead61

Epernay









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2013 I believe.


You're a fan of Camachos? New and old or just the older ones?

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Green Hornet Kato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Green Hornet Kato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tacticool #HELLYEAH ????


----------



## disco_potato

Good cigar, ridiculous band.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Tacticool #HELLYEAH ????


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

disco_potato said:


> You're a fan of Camachos? New and old or just the older ones?
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Mostly the older stuff, the new Criollo i like and the new Corojo is not bad. I don't have a full set of Liberty's but I do have a couple of years represented &#128513;
I had had high hopes and expectations when The Davidoff group took over, IMO it's mostly been a letdown.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 GOF Serie B and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## csk415

Looks like I found me a new favorite quick smoke. Need to give the 9 and 52 a try now


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project.........


----------



## poppajon75

Flathead 554









Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Navistar

poppajon75 said:


> Flathead 554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


One of the few CAO i enjoy


----------



## poppajon75

Navistar said:


> One of the few CAO i enjoy


It's nice IMO too. The Brazillia and, Amazon Basin are the other two CAO I enjoy. Have the other two in the Amazon trilogy but, I've yet to smoke them.

Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## mpomario

This cherry Monte really surprised me even though it is an AJF. Pretty darn good. Need to try the white one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This cherry Monte really surprised me even though it is an AJF. Pretty darn good. Need to try the white one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Relaxing

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Where have these been all my life! Representing Wyoming very well. Strong pepper bomb! (Find them and buy them)
Jeremy Jack J23!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive back to the hotel smoke thanks to @mrolland5500










Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Drive back to the hotel smoke thanks to @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


<<<googly eyes>>>...what a wrapper!

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> <<<googly eyes>>>...what a wrapper!
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....












Under the band finishing it up in the hotel parking lot.

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## mpomario

Still loving these. One of my first full smoke loves. Need to try some other sizes though. Can't wait to try the Gran Reserva I have.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Under the band finishing it up in the hotel parking lot.
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


That has to be the most blinged out cigar I've ever seen


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Still loving these. One of my first full smoke loves. Need to try some other sizes though. Can't wait to try the Gran Reserva I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sure do stand on their own...like em Yes Sir!

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Under the band finishing it up in the hotel parking lot.
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


Chocolate, leather, velvet, hizzy fashizzy!

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Where have these been all my life! Representing Wyoming very well. Strong pepper bomb! (Find them and buy them)
> Jeremy Jack J23!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


According to the web site, the only retailer in AZ is 30 minutes from my house. Hmm...may need to take the motorcycle out for a spin next weekend.

Taz


----------



## WNYTony

Eiroa First 20 Years


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl ,


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> According to the web site, the only retailer in AZ is 30 minutes from my house. Hmm...may need to take the motorcycle out for a spin next weekend.
> 
> Taz


You must be around Lake Havasu, better kick that thing and get goin! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> You must be around Lake Havasu, better kick that thing and get goin! Lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I know what to bring you when I head for Phx! 

Taz


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight. Gotta hit and run to bed. These first releases are smoking goooood!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

FDLA is definitely in my top 10. I need something good for the ride home at 2:30 a.m. Another 14 hour Monday was not my idea of a good time.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V Melanio,


----------



## Hickorynut

Royal Danish Extra Ligero and Costa Rican









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## greasemonger

H. Esteli with Sumatra for breakfast on the go


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> They sure do stand on their own...like em Yes Sir!
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


I liked the Gran Reserva a lot.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Still loving these. One of my first full smoke loves. Need to try some other sizes though. Can't wait to try the Gran Reserva I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Gran Reserva

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Nice and calm outside. Other than the rain, good weather to smoke some of these big boys I've been holding on to.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, Courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## mrolland5500

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor can't remember the name help me out bud but this thing is DAMN GOOD!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor can't remember the name help me out bud but this thing is DAMN GOOD!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Non pic to help ID 

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Non pic to help ID
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


See what i mean still distracted









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> See what i mean still distracted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If it had a red band on the foot it was the beer pong

If it had the white hand written band it was the Irish car bomb

If it had no band at all it was the JSK Xmas dinner

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Non pic to help ID
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Use the force dammit!:vs_mad:


----------



## Matt_21

Just smoked a La Aurora 1495 robusto in the yard while watching the baby sleep in the garage and letting the dog run around.


----------



## disco_potato

Matt_21 said:


> Just smoked a La Aurora 1495 robusto in the yard while watching the baby sleep in the garage and letting the dog run around.


It defies gravity, it must be damn good.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

AB Sungrown courtesy of @bellts really liking these. Awesome retro


----------



## disco_potato

The Caldwell "economy" lines have a bit more punch than their main lines. Gibraltar Extra.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> The Caldwell "economy" lines have a bit more punch than their main lines. Gibraltar Extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## disco_potato

BigPuffer said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Depends what you like. Caldwells, for the most part, are smooth, mild smokes. This had a bit more spice, slightly bolder and darker flavors. I still like milder cigars because I find it easier to identify flavors. With bolder smokes, the tobacco flavors mask whatever nuance might be there.


----------



## bellts

greasemonger said:


> AB Sungrown courtesy of @bellts really liking these. Awesome retro


5ers on sale right now @ cigarpage - $15

https://www.cigarpage.com/five-packs-galore-plus-free-bonus-option-free-shipping.html


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdATX

Padron 3k. Ignored me dirty charcoal hands.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva and Kona waiting on the rain,


----------



## Matt_21

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I hear about these guys the more I think I've gotta try some.
Any suggestions on what to try first from them?


----------



## bobbya08

Matt_21 said:


> The more I hear about these guys the more I think I've gotta try some.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try first from them?


I haven't had a bad one yet. I really like the Aquitaine. The mode 5 and knuckle dragger are my favorite sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Rosado 46


----------



## Matt_21

bobbya08 said:


> I haven't had a bad one yet. I really like the Aquitaine. The mode 5 and knuckle dragger are my favorite sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion Bobby. I'll look into it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fausto with some considerable age on it (not much spice but tons of flavor) and Captain & Coke.


----------



## msmith1986

Gold Karat for a quick trip across town. This one is blah, must be a dud.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@WNYTony sent me this Skinny Drac knowing it was one monster I always wanted to try.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Madderduro said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi


Thoughts?


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=196858&stc=1&d=1522196995

Not sure if this is an CAO Amazon Basin, thinking not, it's dark and tasty. just found it in the Humidor unmarked.


----------



## TCstr8

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=196858&stc=1&d=1522196995
> 
> Not sure if this is an CAO Amazon Basin, thinking not, it's dark and tasty. just found it in the Humidor unmarked.


Looks like a CAO Anaconda

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=196858&stc=1&d=1522196995
> 
> Not sure if this is an CAO Amazon Basin, thinking not, it's dark and tasty. just found it in the Humidor unmarked.


Appears to be this fellow.
















Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Olecharlie

TCstr8 said:


> Looks like a CAO Anaconda
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep your right, thanks TC. I have only smoked maybe 3 CAO's, this is my first Anaconda and it's a good medium bodied stick. I would have it again.


----------



## Olecharlie

poppajon75 said:


> Appears to be this fellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


Wait I guess PoppaJon75 is correct... LOL :vs_cool:


----------



## Maxh92

An "ehhh" cigar in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Checking out to see if these ER 17's are any better yet @GOT14U and they're still pretty bad. You sure you got all of them out of your humi ?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> Checking out to see if these ER 17's are any better yet @GOT14U and they're still pretty bad. You sure you got all of them out of your humi ?


How 'bad' are they? I've got one resting that might be about ready.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## WNYTony

OneStrangeOne said:


> How 'bad' are they? I've got one resting that might be about ready.


Only bad to @GOT14U but he was still an inhaler then......... :spank:

They are excellent for the rest of us normal cigar smokers


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 with Sumatra 







Wet and windy this morning,looks like another office day


----------



## Madderduro

EZ Eminence


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> Only bad to @GOT14U but he was still an inhaler then......... :spank:
> 
> They are excellent for the rest of us normal cigar smokers


I think I got the other half of that box from him. I've smoked a couple and really like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

MUWAT KFC. Mmmmm, Mmmmm, Goo... (Something)


----------



## disco_potato

AJ The Bull circa 2013

Almost no spice. Very un-AJ like.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Banker Currency in stopped traffic


----------



## Gumby-cr

Flavor BOMB :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Im always a day late and a dollar short


----------



## mrolland5500

Getting PropeR like









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> How 'bad' are they? I've got one resting that might be about ready.


Lol....I'm gonna have to grab one at the shop and see if anything has changed...I'm interested to see myself.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Madderduro

one of the humis rh was annoying me...bovedas turned into boards so thats solved but found this digging around....Espiritu De Cuba La Tribu...never smoked one didn't know it was in there


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197130&stc=1&d=1522281124

Nice relaxing stick thanks to @mrolland5500! Thanks Mario!


----------



## cracker1397

I love smoking in the hot tub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Traffic was horrible on the way home so I stopped at a lounge around the halfway point. JG.


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197130&stc=1&d=1522281124
> 
> Nice relaxing stick thanks to @mrolland5500! Thanks Mario!


#HELLYEAH you're quite welcome sir that's a top 5 EZ stick IMOP

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH you're quite welcome sir that's a top 5 EZ stick IMOP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm with you and the coffee was Damn good too!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Black Honey - thank goodness spring has sprung.


----------



## mpomario

Cherry here. Leaf by Oscar Maduro en Lancero. Was in the bargain bin at a BnM. Man, these are dang good. May have to back and see if there are any more. $5. I wish I knew. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Warped weds Futuro with a Goodwood walnut brown ale


----------



## Maxh92

Le Careme 2018 limited. Not sure that I can tell the difference between this and the regular, to be honest.

Good cigar though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH you're quite welcome sir that's a top 5 EZ stick IMOP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, "TOP SHELF" Bro!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Last Cracker Crumb. Might have to look for the Travailleurs next.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

JDN Cabinetta #7. I really don't want to say this, but this cigar tastes exactly like a Cuban. It's crazy. Very tangy leather and earth. If I was blindfolded I would swear this was a Habano. 
Very squiggly entubado bunched filler too. Very densely packed. I'm amazed.
EXCELLENT construction.


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Le Careme 2018 limited. Not sure that I can tell the difference between this and the regular, to be honest.
> 
> Good cigar though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only difference is the size. Same blend as regular stuff.

https://halfwheel.com/le-careme-belicosos-finos-slated-march/252584


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Four Kicks Corona


----------



## Tuckerjack

liga privada no. 9. Such a smooth smoke. Held on to it for a few months because I was afraid to smoke it, being that it was a gift. Had to remind myself that no matter the price or the meaning, cigars are meant to be smoked and enjoyed and this one was definitely enjoyed! Also, it's been too long since I've posted up here!


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> The only difference is the size. Same blend as regular stuff.
> 
> https://halfwheel.com/le-careme-belicosos-finos-slated-march/252584


Now I know. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

bobbya08 said:


> I think I got the other half of that box from him. I've smoked a couple and really like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I remember you grabbing those. Now we gotta work on him for that box of Tatuaje TAA he bought that were the wrong year ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peter Joseph

Plasencia alma fuerte salamon. Perfection.


----------



## msmith1986

For the drive home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF#3 and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

Pinar Del Rio oscuro liga cubana no. 2


----------



## Hickorynut

C'mon now....it's Thrifty Thursday! J FUEGO AMERICANA! And Costa Rican...









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD LaNox









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> LFD LaNox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

Honduras









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Heading to the doctor after this one. I think I got a MRSA staph infection when I got my leg stitched up at the ER the other week. I love my CAO's though.









Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## LeatherNeck

After smoking this one I guess I'll need to seek some Redemption...to bad I'm fresh out. >


----------



## Madderduro

Ez fhk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Crowned heads red horseman while chatting with @mrolland5500










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Crowned heads red horseman while chatting with @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Why so many Gurkha bands?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Matt_21

LeatherNeck said:


> Why so many Gurkha bands?:vs_laugh:


 Showing the evolution of the palette


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Crowned heads red horseman while chatting with @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Crowned....while chatting.....bn lah,bn lah,blah... 

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Why so many Gurkha bands?:vs_laugh:


Thst place has like a whole wall of Ghurka....

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## gunnersguru

last night was an A. Fuente Hemingway classic and then a fire cured spectre washed down with coors light .


----------



## quesquared

EZ masquerade. Tapatalk keeps saying upload failed. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> EZ masquerade. Tapatalk keeps saying upload failed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's good....shouldn't be showing that one around anyway..but here you go! Man what a smoke!









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> Why so many Gurkha bands?:vs_laugh:


He's just a classy gentleman who likes $125 cigars. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## quesquared

Hickorynut said:


> That's good....shouldn't be showing that one around anyway..but here you go! Man what a smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


Agreed Hick! Enjoyable indeed.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> Agreed Hick! Enjoyable indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Many thanks to @JtAv8tor for that experience...

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Why so many Gurkha bands?:vs_laugh:


Table at the lounge

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Many thanks to @JtAv8tor for that experience...
> 
> Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


My pleasure boss

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor and a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## BigPuffer

Not sure why I can't get a clear pic but Espinoza cubao Maduro from an angry @Shadowdogg


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> EZ masquerade. Tapatalk keeps saying upload failed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mine says the same thing at least half of the time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Romeo y Julieta Nicaragua


----------



## GOT14U

Having a EZ Never Dead tonight with some soda....then maybe a bit of whiskey!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Yes, I remember you grabbing those. Now we gotta work on him for that box of Tatuaje TAA he bought that were the wrong year ! :vs_laugh:


Lmao....not a chance fellas! Those are $$

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197337&stc=1&d=1522367995

"Long Live The King" Courtesy of @Gumby-cr, Nice pepper bomb to start, really think this is going to be a very pleasurable experience. 2oz pour of Aberfeldy 12 yr.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Caldwell Hit and Run from a MAW by @huffer33.

John, I couldn't hold off any longer.

Thanks man!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Caldwell Hit and Run from a MAW by @huffer33.
> 
> John, I couldn't hold off any longer.
> 
> Thanks man!


My opinion the best vitola is that pyramid you got. Great smoke!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197337&stc=1&d=1522367995
> 
> "Long Live The King" Courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*, Nice pepper bomb to start, really think this is going to be a very pleasurable experience. 2oz pour of Aberfeldy 12 yr.


Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197337&stc=1&d=1522367995
> 
> "Long Live The King" Courtesy of @Gumby-cr, Nice pepper bomb to start, really think this is going to be a very pleasurable experience. 2oz pour of Aberfeldy 12 yr.


Love the glass.... but mine would say "Keep Calm and Finish the Bottle" - LoL


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Winderlust

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Having a EZ Never Dead tonight with some soda....then maybe a bit of whiskey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Let me know how you like those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> RC Winderlust
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Is this one any better than the first one you tried?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Is this one any better than the first one you tried?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! The other had a tight draw which turned the smoke hot and not very enjoyable. This ones performing well making the taste so much better!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Let me know how you like those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well, it's a in your face strong stick! You probably won't like them so if you have any I'll trade you for some mellower sticks of your choice! 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

My first tat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Very well, it's a in your face strong stick! You probably won't like them so if you have any I'll trade you for some mellower sticks of your choice!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


As a matter of fact I did grab some of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

akpreacherplayz said:


> My first tat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## greasemonger

Graycliff 30yr and E. Craig SB


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> As a matter of fact I did grab some of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay honestly they are terrible. Pm a list of some sticks you like and we can make a trade....I have tons of acids and Gurkhas....and some infused sticks....oh and I have some undercrowns I put behike bands on and they are coming around ! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Okay honestly they are terrible. Pm a list of some sticks you like and we can make a trade....I have tons of acids and Gurkhas....and some infused sticks....oh and I have some undercrowns I put behike bands on and they are coming around ! Lmao
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Lol, now you know I don't smoke acid's or gurkha's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Villazon Rothschild 2nds. Thanks @WABOOM
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


Let's see I say Halabloo !!! Yes I do

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197377&stc=1&d=1522372908


----------



## Hickorynut

Someone Say Irish Car Bomb? @JtAv8tor I can't tell which I like better....but I wish I had gotten more!









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Boheme,


----------



## WNYTony

Black Works S&R lancero courtesy of @SoCal Gunner This is a damn fine smoke TJ !


----------



## GOT14U

Back from BMX practice and this farmer and bacon soda....ya not your norm, but it was calling my name! Oh and a dab of SoCo in between!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Navistar

Got my vitamin n fix for a month but a good smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

Navistar said:


> Got my vitamin n fix for a month but a good smoke.


Light weight, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed smoke
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I'm gonna have to grab one of those this weekend and give them a shot! thanks for the push!


msmith1986 said:


> Before bed smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> I'm gonna have to grab one of those this weekend and give them a shot! thanks for the push!


I still like the original maduro better, but the SG is pretty good. I have 1 or 2 left out of 10. They consistently got better over 6 months with rest. My stash of maduro's is more important to me though, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Got the day off. It's our "presidents' day".

You know you're getting old when it's your day off and you're still up at 4am..wtf

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Wow, crappytalk actually let me post a pic. I smoked this yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WNYTony said:


> Black Works S&R lancero courtesy of @SoCal Gunner This is a damn fine smoke TJ !


#HELLYEAH they are!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Guatemalan,


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina Red with Guatemalan,
> View attachment 197425


Nathan what the hell did you sleep in late

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Nathan what the hell did you sleep in late
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, for some reason I ended up being up till after midnight last night, getting old and have to have my 5hrs sleep.


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, for some reason I ended up being up till after midnight last night, getting old and have to have my 5hrs sleep.


#HELLYEAH I'm with you brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Breakfast smoke courtesy of @csk415. Thanks Chris.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Oliva serie v


----------



## disco_potato

Serie V Lancero. Sweet, woody, with a hint of nuts. Burned really fast.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

T52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Fuma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Maxh92 said:


> CAO Fuma.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do those compare to our Amazon Basins?


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> Light weight, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


yea i am.


----------



## Maxh92

SoCal Gunner said:


> How do those compare to our Amazon Basins?


It's very comparable. I would see this one is a little bit sweeter on my palate. Same great smoke output, draw, etc.

If you get a chance, try one. The shop I go to just got 10 boxes in if you want me to grab a few for ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F nub style

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## disco_potato

Pretty good ROTT. More spice than other Room101s I've tried.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Maxh92 said:


> CAO Fuma.


I think that is the Anaconda.


----------



## cracker1397

Room 101 Serie HN
Not bad for the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Paired with Woodford Reserve Double Oaked and Founders Porter


----------



## mrolland5500

cracker1397 said:


> Room 101 Serie HN
> Not bad for the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dino I know that damn foot fetish you have right about now got you copying and pasting like hell right

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

cracker1397 said:


> Room 101 Serie HN
> Not bad for the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @UBC03 toes and flip flops...

Ahhh I see Mario beat me to it...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey Dino I know that damn foot fetish you have right about now got you copying and pasting like hell right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

cracker1397 said:


> I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty certain he really appreciates that... I'm thinking he needs some flip flops for his own toes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Matfam1 said:


> I'm pretty certain he really appreciates that... I'm thinking he needs some flip flops for his own toes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

cracker1397 said:


> I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah take as many as you like he loves feet!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh yeah take as many as you like he loves feet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Matfam1 said:


> I'm pretty certain he really appreciates that... I'm thinking he needs some flip flops for his own toes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cracker1397 said:


> I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all fun and games until I go on a ban and clean spree..

Don't worry you'll get to know me "personally"... WHEN I SEND YOU YOUR GOOD BYE PM !!!

YUNZ JAGOFFS SUCK...lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Navistar

UBC03 said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah take as many as you like he loves feet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matfam1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain he really appreciates that... I'm thinking he needs some flip flops for his own toes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracker1397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all fun and games until I go on a ban and clean spree..
> 
> Don't worry you'll get to know me "personally"... WHEN I SEND YOU YOUR GOOD BYE PM !!!
> 
> YUNZ JAGOFFS SUCK...lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity
Click to expand...

Someone is SENSITIVE!


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> It's all fun and games until I go on a ban and clean spree..
> 
> Don't worry you'll get to know me "personally"... WHEN I SEND YOU YOUR GOOD BYE PM !!!
> 
> YUNZ JAGOFFS SUCK...lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Good Friday indeed









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yunz guys know there's probably some freak downloading all these feet pics..

I'm not sayin it's @poppajon75 ..... But it's @poppajon75 ..lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys know there's probably some freak downloading all these feet pics..
> 
> I'm not sayin it's @poppajon75 ..... But it's @poppajon75 ..lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


#HELLYEAH BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys know there's probably some freak downloading all these feet pics..
> 
> I'm not sayin it's @poppajon75 ..... But it's @poppajon75 ..lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


So much for anonymity.... Thanks bro lol

Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## BigPuffer

UBC03 said:


> mrolland5500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah take as many as you like he loves feet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matfam1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain he really appreciates that... I'm thinking he needs some flip flops for his own toes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracker1397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Dino personally yet but I try to have my feet in almost every picture. Just so he gets his daily fix lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all fun and games until I go on a ban and clean spree..
> 
> Don't worry you'll get to know me "personally"... WHEN I SEND YOU YOUR GOOD BYE PM !!!
> 
> YUNZ JAGOFFS SUCK...lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity
Click to expand...

It's a win win win. Dino gets his feet fetish in, Mario gets his angry old man fetish, I get a lil ugly geisha ... Wait NVM!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> So much for anonymity.... Thanks bro lol
> 
> Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


And I'm just over here behaving myself....

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## Matfam1

Hickorynut said:


> And I'm just over here behaving myself....
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


With popcorn, I'm guessing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matfam1 said:


> With popcorn, I'm guessing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep...bacon popcorn...I love carnage flicks!

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> So much for anonymity.... Thanks bro lol
> 
> Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


Don't worry I'm sure it'll make the newspapers one day anyway..

(We're severely jacking this thread)

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Next up! Paired with Founders Stout, and Buffalo Trace


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Churchill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde Renacer and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Madderduro

RP Edge Maduro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Romeo San Andreas...usually avoid Romeos they tend to bore me but this new one might be promising...smells like a pepper bomb!!


----------



## Travoline

I knew I would be having a long day today, so I started my morning at 3:30 AM on my back porch with a Nat Sherman Timeless No. 2. A little early but it started the day out right!


----------



## msmith1986

Always mmmmm









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ All My EX's and a coffee milk stout. I really needed this in my life today.


----------



## msmith1986

The King is Dead 4x42 while hauling @$$ past Lancaster on the way back from Philly.









Sent from umm, I'm not quite sure. Paradise.


----------



## Olecharlie

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that stinker Max? Im going to try another Mutwat one day... Going to have a get together soon at Cigar Abbeys if you would like to join us.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197657&stc=1&d=1522457240

This stick is coming along really nicely!


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> This stick is coming along really nicely!


Nice photo. What is it?


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Nice photo. What is it?


Hoyo de Monterrey. A powerful peppery smoke so well balanced. Esteli-Habano shade grown wrapper intensified by Penn Ligero and brought to balance by a Sumatra binder and Nicaragua's sweeter, Ometepe tobacco. The wrapper is proprietary to General cigar Co. Its one of a kind. If you haven't tried it I suggest you get one ASAP. Its awesome IMHO.


----------



## Olecharlie

@blackrabbit PM me if you would like to try one and I will pick you up a couple at the local B&M.


----------



## tazdvl

Perdomo 20th and 15 year old Red Breast.

Taz


----------



## blackrabbit

@OlecharlieI truly appreciate it, but I have a backlog of cigars to try so I that I already have, so no need brother.


----------



## tazdvl

The gratuitous foot shot.

Taz


----------



## mrolland5500

tazdvl said:


> The gratuitous foot shot.
> 
> Taz


 @UBC03 Dino damn son I know you're living it up right now #HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

EDGE Habano, torp


----------



## Maxh92

Olecharlie said:


> How is that stinker Max? Im going to try another Mutwat one day... Going to have a get together soon at Cigar Abbeys if you would like to join us.


It was alright. I wouldn't say it was one that I will repeat soon.

Yes sir! Just give me a holler and I'll be there.

Smoking an Ezra Zion tonight, but the picture won't load.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197681&stc=1&d=1522464298

It's been a tough week, need to follow up the pepper with a Deliverence courtesy of @mrolland5500!


----------



## WNYTony

Don Carlos


----------



## tazdvl

The Perdomo is history. On to the next one for tonight. 5Vegas A.
Good booze. Good smokes! Excellent company!!









Taz


----------



## tazdvl

Tore up from the floor up!

Wow! What a good night!

Taz


----------



## msmith1986

Smooth corona for the ride home, finally.









Sent from my horseless chariot.
Home in time to finish it.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BigPuffer said:


> How was it?


I thought it was pretty good, not a really high end but a good stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ Bees Knees courtesy of @bobbya08, thanks bro it's a great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197681&stc=1&d=1522464298
> 
> It's been a tough week, need to follow up the pepper with a Deliverence courtesy of @mrolland5500!


#HELLYEAH bud  I Love Those!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> EZ All My EX's and a coffee milk stout. I really needed this in my life today.


You can't go wrong with that combo Grease Oh but wait you're gonna look back and think this week was a walk in the park

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

breakfast is served


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Tattoo and Sumatra


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> You can't go wrong with that combo Grease Oh but wait you're gonna look back and think this week was a walk in the park
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully CiCi has a few more. That was a good smoke, tons of flavor and lots of flavor changes. Extra nic hit at the end put me right to bed. Gonna be back in d'ville at the asphalt refinery for a few hrs monday.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Breakfast smoke from @ivandrocco. It was different from the Torpedo I've smoked 2 days ago,but still enjoyed it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

"Had to get out of the dang office" smoke courtesy of @JtAv8tor the enabler.....with foo-foo Bubly water (the Mrs said it's healthy)

The light off this Aganorsa closed foot was very tasty.....









Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> "Had to get out of the dang office" smoke courtesy of @JtAv8tor the enabler.....with foo-foo Bubly water (the Mrs said it's healthy)
> 
> The light off this Aganorsa closed foot was very tasty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


They be good for sure ! Enjoy

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Fusion

FDA Today, was enjoying it so much i nearly forgot to get a pic


----------



## mrolland5500

Pretty Good









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Pretty Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pretty good?.....Always goid....IMO..

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria Reconquista and Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Pretty good?.....Always goid....IMO..
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


#HELLYEAH it was the Easter bunny you just plugged I've just personally contacted DNR you can't plug a endangered species hick wth???????&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EdATX

Padron 1964, with some pork spare ribs on the smoker.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

EdATX said:


> Padron 1964, with some pork spare ribs on the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


That bbq guru is legit ain't it? Makes a long smoke much easier. I just got one for Christmas and love it. That stogy ain't half bad either. Had one awhile ago and really enjoyed it. Enjoy the ribs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdATX

cracker1397 said:


> That bbq guru is legit ain't it? Makes a long smoke much easier. I just got one for Christmas and love it. That stogy ain't half bad either. Had one awhile ago and really enjoyed it. Enjoy the ribs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. The fan hasn't come in handy lately though. Smokers been holding temp very well.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista and Kona,
> View attachment 197857


How is that stick? I have a gifted one in my Humidor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> How is that stick? I have a gifted one in my Humidor.


Set aside about 2 1/2 hrs when you give it a go! Lots of leather, spice, cedar and pepper some light cashew on the retro. 
Full bodied and flavor, pretty complex so pay attention! If you like the regular Ave Maria you will love these.


----------



## Olecharlie

Went to Whole Foods for Breakfast, stoped by church in German Town, then talked the wifee into stopping by Cigar Abbeys with me on the East Side. I smoked this nice Maduro Undergrown and talked her into taking about 6 Puffs, yep I was surprised, she has never been a smoker and 3 years older than me but what a Trooper, Latin Blood I guess. She won’t be happy I posted this Pic but hey rules are made to be broken sometimes, Right... Then we went for Chinese, We had a good time! Now I’m ready for a nap so I can smoke a stick and have a Scotch or Bourbon when I’m rested, lol!


----------



## greasemonger

RM 101 Conjura Papi Chulo and an Evan and cheapo fake Dr P cocktail during a yardwork break. Pretty dang good.


----------



## PTAaron

Couldn't get it much further than this without burning my lips... but I sure tried!

Yeah this thing was fantastic!


----------



## huffer33

'14 Heisenberg courtesy of Nathan @OneStrangeOne - thanks brother very enjoyable one this beautiful day.


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> Went to Whole Foods for Breakfast, stoped by church in German Town, then talked the wifee into stopping by Cigar Abbeys with me on the East Side. I smoked this nice Maduro Undergrown and talked her into taking about 6 Puffs, yep I was surprised, she has never been a smoker and 3 years older than me but what a Trooper, Latin Blood I guess. She won't be happy I posted this Pic but hey rules are made to be broken sometimes, Right... Then we went for Chinese, We had a good time! Now I'm ready for a nap so I can smoke a stick and have a Scotch or Bourbon when I'm rested, lol!


Great pic with the smoking swirling around there - very classy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> '14 Heisenberg courtesy of Nathan @OneStrangeOne - thanks brother very enjoyable one this beautiful day.


My pleasure brother, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Went to Whole Foods for Breakfast, stoped by church in German Town, then talked the wifee into stopping by Cigar Abbeys with me on the East Side. I smoked this nice Maduro Undergrown and talked her into taking about 6 Puffs, yep I was surprised, she has never been a smoker and 3 years older than me but what a Trooper, Latin Blood I guess. She won't be happy I posted this Pic but hey rules are made to be broken sometimes, Right... Then we went for Chinese, We had a good time! Now I'm ready for a nap so I can smoke a stick and have a Scotch or Bourbon when I'm rested, lol!


Your awful lucky Sharkey! Enjoy your libation tinight!

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## Olecharlie

Regina Cigars: VIRUM ET PATER Very nice Maduro! Eagle &#55358;&#56709; Rare ky Straight Burbon on the side!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Your awful lucky Sharkey! Enjoy your libation tinight!
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


:vs_laugh: your sharp for a Hickorynut!


----------



## bellts

RB Genesis Habano


----------



## greasemonger

Matilde Renacer in corona with a Midnight Train Southern Porter. This thing has an oily wrapper. @*Hickorynut* says its a good one and so far I'd agree. Got the Quadrata and Oscura to try at a later date.


----------



## zephead61

Killer Bee









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Matilde Renacer in corona with a Midnight Train Southern Porter. This thing has an oily wrapper. @*Hickorynut* says its a good one and so far I'd agree. Got the Quadrata and Oscura to try at a later date.


Yes Sir!......you will love the green band Oscura, I promise you.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Yes Sir!......you will love the green band Oscura, I promise you.


I didn't get any of the blue band ones but I feel like they had them all. Purchased at Smitty's in Gainesville.
Edit: i just looked up the oscura and with a san andres wrapper I'm sure its a gem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino, Make of LA and a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Yes Sir!......you will love the green band Oscura, I promise you.


I concur!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own this fine evening in Vacaville


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> I concur!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger that. I may have to break one out tomorrow after Easter dinner with Hick's neighbors (wife's family) over in Madison County. Ima need something good after tolerating that bunch.


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Roger that. I may have to break one out tomorrow after Easter dinner with Hick's neighbors (wife's family) over in Madison County. Ima need something good after tolerating that bunch.


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gordito natural and sweet tea









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> One of my own this fine evening in Vacaville


The ash is more than half the length and you're holding sideways. That deserves a #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> I concur!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> ....:grin2:


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BLTC Salvation

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Salvation
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


BLTC #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Tat-urday night









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I didn't get any of the blue band ones but I feel like they had them all. Purchased at Smitty's in Gainesville.
> Edit: i just looked up the oscura and with a san andres wrapper I'm sure its a gem


One of my favorites!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AM smoke -
EZ ezraZeppelin


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fast forward to tonight - Archetype Axis Mundi

Must be Destiny- always wanted to try one, asked @Madderduro about them the other day, then walk into a shop while waiting for the wife and there it was.


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @WABOOM


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## msmith1986

Evil Genius Black Chapel
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last Rights before heading to bed










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Black Works Rorschach petite panatela and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

He is Risen! And I'm having an adult Easter breakfast.... La Palina Red Label and Costa Rican....so far it's pretty boring... 









Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SEA by Nicholas J with Sumatra,


----------



## mrolland5500

Old school and Starbucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Old school
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shonuff!... When in doubt Oliva it out....bwahahaha......

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Shonuff!... When in doubt Oliva it out....bwahahaha......
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Olecharlie

Two of my morning “Favorites” Maddie Nub and Peets Major D.


----------



## UBC03

The breakfast of champions









sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Old school and Starbucks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> The breakfast of champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


Nice to see ya on this side for once. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Viaje Ghost









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Nice to see ya on this side for once.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Felt like a nic kick kinda morning.. Love those Cortos

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Madderduro

man oh man...oatmeal stout, jalapeño, red pepper, coco, cashew, coffee....and I'm only halfway thru...outstanding cigar


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Felt like a nic kick kinda morning.. Love those Cortos
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


They are definitely good. 
I'm smoking a baby UC on the way to dinner at mom's house. I brought extra smokes of course, just to annoy my jaggoff brother and SIL. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> man oh man...oatmeal stout, jalapeño, red pepper, coco, cashew, coffee....and I'm only halfway thru...outstanding cigar


I am intrigued by the description. What is it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

HELLCAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Fusion

This while grilling lunch


----------



## TCstr8

Four Kicks Maduro

No idea where this box came from. Guessing a raffle winning from a while ago.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> They are definitely good.
> I'm smoking a baby UC on the way to dinner at mom's house. I brought extra smokes of course, just to annoy my jaggoff brother and SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Woah, insanely strong.


----------



## bellts

MoW Armada


----------



## Pandyboy

And relax! Arturo Fuente Work of Art with espresso and single malt.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Woah, insanely strong.


I love those. If I wasn't so cheap, I'd smoke them all the time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

#2 after Easter Dinner!


----------



## quesquared

Yard work finally done...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Those got there fast!

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Those got there fast!
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


Indeed, landed yesterday 

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Indeed, landed yesterday
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Hick he's one of their blenders don't let him fool ya

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Hick he's one of their blenders don't let him fool ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hats off then....cause they is some guud seegars! He made me a ho! 

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Hats off then....cause they is some guud seegars! He made me a ho!
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Hick he's one of their blenders don't let him fool ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Don't I wish this was true, my bank account wouldn't hate me so much

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Westside Threat

Caldwell Reserva Sevillana courtesy of @SoCal Gunner










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Relaxing on this Easter Sunday afternoon...

Not sure what brand of cigar I'm smoking, I'm doing a blind palate challenge... it's good though...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> This while grilling lunch


Lookin' & smellin' good bud!:vs_OMG:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Doing a with-draw. LMAO


----------



## FLsmoker

Dunhill Heritage


----------



## blackrabbit

Illusione- MKULtra


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> Indeed, landed yesterday
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Kinda bummed mine don't land till tomorrow. I ordered within 10 minutes and even that was cause my phone had a siezure during checkout.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 64 Anni, nat with a cup of Kona,







Courtesy of @NightFish


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Woah, insanely strong.


One of my favorite breakfast smokes..

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> One of my favorite breakfast smokes..
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


Hell yes, me too. Especially the 460, even though it measures out to 4.5x60

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Savinelli 2007. The cigar is extremely good, it has a very high-end taste to it. Really really good. Pretty sure they don't make these anymore.


----------



## msmith1986

RC Intemperance Intrigue 4x46. Perfect size and strength. I definitely need a box of these soon. @Kid Vegas turned me on to RC by the way. Haven't had one that I didn't like yet.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Matilde Oscura Corona because peer pressure lol


----------



## bellts

#2 for today, Joya de Nicaragua, Antano 1970


----------



## mrolland5500

Ryan Frank Rodriguez(Of Ohana Cigars) UG Exclusive LMW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Anyone want a 2015 Lost city? I’m giving away a half burnt one. 

Happy Easter ya Smokey Bums!


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 Today


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Estupendos tonight. Been a while - forgot how good this cigar is !


----------



## lex61

Ezra Zion Blending Sessions paired with EZ Cleaver coffee for my Easter dessert. Enjoyed 'em both though I'm not much of a corona fan in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano with Sumatra,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BillH said:


> Anyone want a 2015 Lost city? I'm giving away a half burnt one.
> 
> Happy Easter ya Smokey Bums!


Happy Easter Bil!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Super Ligero courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick and Iron Bean Cast Iron...well, because Monday....I don't smoke RP very often but this might sway that....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Total Flame 2013









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fought a charter oak maduro tight draw and finally gave up. Switched to a Cain Daytona.


----------



## zephead61

Southern Draw









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Mike Bellody Imperia ISLERO RF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Fought a charter oak maduro tight draw and finally gave up. Switched to a Cain Daytona.


I got 2 of those Daytonas tucked away, havent tried one yet. I might just light one up today when I get home.


----------



## Madderduro

finally time for a smoke...mondays suck


----------



## mrolland5500

Courtesy of @greasemonger one of my freaking all time favorites he delivered the Deliverance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Courtesy of @greasemonger one of my freaking all time favorites he delivered the Deliverance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you feeling like me today? Taking pics at 70+ mph. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Are you feeling like me today? Taking pics at 70+ mph. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me. I'm only doing 60 right now. Lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You beat me. I'm only doing 60 right now. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V and Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rage!


----------



## msmith1986

Black Works Studio Rorschach. 5x38 petite pantela. Top notch smoke so far. It's all Mario's fault, he got me hooked on BLTC with that Morphine corona bomb a while back. @mrolland5500










Sent from my horseless chariot


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Black Works Studio Rorschach. 5x38 petite pantela. Top notch smoke so far. It's all Mario's fault, he got me hooked on BLTC with that Morphine corona bomb a while back. @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my horseless chariot


#HELLYEAH you can't go wrong with BWS

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Couldn't wait...









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH you can't go wrong with BWS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You guys keep temping me to put fire to this deliverance I got too. So much temptation round hea'.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dessert :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

I believe the gold has pulled even with the silver as some of my favorite AJ Fernandez blends. Both continue to get better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> You guys keep temping me to put fire to this deliverance I got too. So much temptation round hea'.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

So far so good. Can't wait to see in a few months.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD 1994









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mighty enjoyable!


----------



## JtAv8tor

@churchpunk thanks much for this one ! Was a tasty smoke










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> @churchpunk thanks much for this one ! Was a tasty smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Haha I like that you stuck my name on it so you remembered where it was from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> Haha I like that you stuck my name on it so you remembered where it was from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I do that with any I am gifted with 

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> LFD 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How was it? I have 5 of those somewhere and haven't tried them yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep I do that with any I am gifted with
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Very smart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

churchpunk said:


> Haha I like that you stuck my name on it so you remembered where it was from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

msmith1986 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Uncle Lee by Room 101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> How was it? I have 5 of those somewhere and haven't tried them yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are excellent I don't remember them being this good!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> They are excellent I don't remember them being this good!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I bought those in may or June I think. I smoke the DL's mostly so haven't tried my 1994's yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I bought those in may or June I think. I smoke the DL's mostly so haven't tried my 1994's yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah mine have had plenty rest....grab one I'm highly recommending you do so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gold maduro long corona for the ride home. You guys know I love my PA broadleaf maduro's.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Yeah mine have had plenty rest....grab one I'm highly recommending you do so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely will one of these days. I'm too distracted by other stuff I've been waiting 6 months or more to try. Hell, sometime this month will be a year now I've been seeking out smokes that you post, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I definitely will one of these days. I'm too distracted by other stuff I've been waiting 6 months or more to try. Hell, sometime this month will be a year now I've been seeking out smokes that you post, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From JT "Jigsaw"...

Nomad - Fin de Los Mundos


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Courtesy of @*greasemonger* one of my freaking all time favorites he delivered the Deliverance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Courtesy of @*mrolland5500* pleasurable deliverance INDEED!!


----------



## Maxh92

Crooked ash lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Courtesy of @*mrolland5500* pleasurable deliverance INDEED!!


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

The Wise Man


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Pudgy Monster,


----------



## Madderduro

somebody had posted a ghost pepper not that long ago...been a while since I smoked a Viaje...now I'm reminded why they're some of my favorite cigars


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Corojo and Iron Bean Skull..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Illusione Eperney










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Romacraft









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

After Lunch I.R.


----------



## Rondo

For lunch, Cameroon


----------



## Fusion

LGC Black Churchill


----------



## Madderduro

CAO Wicked Winter...figured its appropriate considering its snowed here the past 2 days


----------



## msmith1986

440 Verocú because Tuesday and April showers.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Didn't realize this had a sweetened tip. Once you get around that, it's not bad.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EPC La Historia and Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

American Legion cherry courtesy of @disco_potato. Never had heard of these before. Really nice prelight flavor and burning well for a larger RG. Starting out pretty good too. Thanks brother.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tatuaje L’Espirit de Vérité 2013


----------



## mrolland5500

Killer Bee Lonsdale









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Forgot to post a few today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Green Hornet Kato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good any day of the week!


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Killer Bee Lonsdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I see you bro. 4.5x46 for the ride home. 
#HellYeah









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

A nice mellow Tatuaje with a thunderstorm in the background tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I see you bro. 4.5x46 for the ride home.
> #HellYeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BWS S&R courtesy of @mrolland5500 been staring at it in the top shelf. Time to burn...


----------



## csk415




----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> BWS S&R courtesy of @mrolland5500 been staring at it in the top shelf. Time to burn...


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Riqueza,


----------



## WNYTony

Havana Hermoso


----------



## Maxh92

First time trying one of these. Probably the last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Little Havana maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

FDLA robusto before bed. Oh crap, birds are chirping already, see y'all this afternoon.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva Serie V Lance courtesy of @poppajon75 and Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum Z-Class with some Guatemalan,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

JDNAC before work. Short stick but a slow smoke.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

No razor sharp burn, but after a long time in a box this is super smooth.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> No razor sharp burn, but after a long time in a box this is super smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes Sir!...silky smooth and tasty!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

CigarFed Irish car bomb to wake me up this morning

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> CigarFed Irish car bomb to wake me up this morning
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Turns out they are pretty dang good!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Turns out they are pretty dang good!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yep wish I had gotten more for sure

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## greasemonger

I got my days mixed up. Ive been thinking it was Thursday all morning. Anywhooo GTO house blend and dark Italian roast


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> I got my days mixed up. Ive been thinking it was Thursday all morning. Anywhooo GTO house blend and dark Italian roast


Looks like a Reese pb cup. Love that wrapper!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

S&R BWS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

4 days off work starts today...peace & quiet only problem is turning 40 friday have to accept I'm officially old lol...kicking it off with a fave LGC Serie N


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like a Reese pb cup. Love that wrapper!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


For a house blend its pretty dang good. Burned a good 1.5hrs on the jobsite in this wind.


----------



## disco_potato

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. What a great stick. Wish the wind and cold weren't here so I could enjoy it more.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Rites Hawaiian Blend Exclusive while evaluating a new equipment operator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

No intro necessary









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

#thriftyEVERYDAY

Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.P (so good)


----------



## blackrabbit

Cornelius and Anthony- Daddy Mac

Similar flavor profile to the CAO Amazon Basin. Good smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Trying to hide from the wind...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD 1994 with Costa Rican,


----------



## FLsmoker

I used to love this cigar, now I dont care for it anymore


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> S&R BWS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the lightest wrapper I've seen on a BWS or BLTC. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

One of the best NCs I've ever had. Loved it


----------



## Navistar

FLsmoker said:


> I used to love this cigar, now I dont care for it anymore


Funny how quickly our tastes can change. That's why I try not to buy boxes unless I think it will resell.


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> That the lightest wrapper I've seen on a BWS or BLTC. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't usually go for the Connecticut or light wrappers but he nailed it complex nutty a little citrus very light coffee creamy light black pepper flavor no heat smooth man the retro is outstanding

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Tat K222









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Nice day, blown out knee. Might as well take advantage of it all. This cigar is kicking my ass, but it's so good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Yeah I don't usually go for the Connecticut or light wrappers but he nailed it complex nutty a little citrus very light coffee creamy light black pepper flavor no heat smooth man the retro is outstanding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice. I usually stick to darker wrappers too, but I'll keep my eye out for that one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LLTK 4x42. It's hard to believe these little guys last an hour or more. They perform great and don't overheat.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

msmith1986 said:


> LLTK 4x42. It's hard to believe these little guys last an hour or more. They perform great and don't overheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great smoke

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

gonna light er up..


----------



## GOT14U

Okay been on my death bed for 3 days now. Shivers and sweats while it's 90 out....so I'm sick of being sick and am fixing it the old fashion way....whiskey and cigars! First one tonight is the cigar of the year! Damn good, probably better if my head wasn't full. But I'm loaded on cold medicine, whiskey, and amoxicillin so what do I know! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 199290
> gonna light er up..


One of my favorites :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Okay been on my death bed for 3 days now. Shivers and sweats while it's 90 out....so I'm sick of being sick and am fixing it the old fashion way....whiskey and cigars! First one tonight is the cigar of the year! Damn good, probably better if my head wasn't full. But I'm loaded on cold medicine, whiskey, and amoxicillin so what do I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hope you feel better soon sir :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

New cutter... new cigar...


----------



## Matfam1

GOT14U said:


> Okay been on my death bed for 3 days now. Shivers and sweats while it's 90 out....so I'm sick of being sick and am fixing it the old fashion way....whiskey and cigars! First one tonight is the cigar of the year! Damn good, probably better if my head wasn't full. But I'm loaded on cold medicine, whiskey, and amoxicillin so what do I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Get better brother....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

BOSSTANK said:


> New cutter... new cigar...


 No idea about the cigar, but that cutter rocks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Matfam1 said:


> Get better brother....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely need a strong in your face stick...this one is to nice....decision I tell ya...lol...and thanks...suppose to go back to Mexico on Friday and this may ruin my plans!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you feel better soon sir :grin2:


The more I drink the Less i care...lol....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next! Fin De Los Mundos....what a screwed up name...good stick tho!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Nub Cameroon

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Olecharlie

This stick ?? Courtesy of @GOT14U... I have no idea what I'm smoking but man it's good! Enlighten me please.

Thanks Bud!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> Nub Cameroon
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Love those... my go to. I bought a whole box of them...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> This stick ?? Courtesy of @GOT14U... I have no idea what I'm smoking but man it's good! Enlighten me please.
> 
> Thanks Bud!!


Fable Fourth Prime. How did you like it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Next! Fin De Los Mundos....what a screwed up name...good stick tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Got 14 myself  in a sampler pack. Will wait a long time before I light it up. Was it heavy, smooth, any pepper, how about the retro?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Fable Fourth Prime. How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It is Awesome!! I think it had a few years of age on it...very well balanced between slight pepper, cream, coffee, earthy and some wood notes but start to finish very well balanced. Great Stick for sure!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Okay been on my death bed for 3 days now. Shivers and sweats while it's 90 out....so I'm sick of being sick and am fixing it the old fashion way....whiskey and cigars! First one tonight is the cigar of the year! Damn good, probably better if my head wasn't full. But I'm loaded on cold medicine, whiskey, and amoxicillin so what do I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's what I'm talking about. Kill that bug with whiskey nicotine and antibiotics lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


>


What is that? <|googly eyes>>

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Black Army Men

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> What is that? <|googly eyes>>
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


See"s Candy Chocolate Cigar... Damn it was tough to light- lol


----------



## mrolland5500

From earlier today forgot how good these were









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> See"s Candy Chocolate Cigar... Damn it was tough to light- lol


Dang you...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## FLsmoker

Navistar said:


> Funny how quickly our tastes can change. That's why I try not to buy boxes unless I think it will resell.


totally agree with you. the only boxes I buy now are from the island south of key west.
I am actually heading that way tomorrow :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> From earlier today forgot how good these were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My man!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> My man!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hick where the hell you been????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Hick where the hell you been????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I have to work so I can afford all these rabbit holes....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Sometimes I have to work so I can afford all these rabbit holes....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Well hell I'm glad to see you made it back out of the rabbit holes brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Okay been on my death bed for 3 days now. Shivers and sweats while it's 90 out....so I'm sick of being sick and am fixing it the old fashion way....whiskey and cigars! First one tonight is the cigar of the year! Damn good, probably better if my head wasn't full. But I'm loaded on cold medicine, whiskey, and amoxicillin so what do I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Oh hell I see now dang bud hope you feel better you need daddy to come rub some Vicki's on your chest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh hell I see now dang bud hope you feel better you need daddy to come rub some Vicki's on your chest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait! I need ro sell more tickets and stock up on jiffy pop!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Got 14 myself  in a sampler pack. Will wait a long time before I light it up. Was it heavy, smooth, any pepper, how about the retro?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A nice strong stick...definitely getting better with age!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> This stick ?? Courtesy of @GOT14U... I have no idea what I'm smoking but man it's good! Enlighten me please.
> 
> Thanks Bud!!


Fourthprime with about 2 years...it's a stick that you don't want to end...glad you like it....check out Sam at Fine Ash for some well aged bundles dude...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Wow, just not enough in your face with this stick...should have went with a BWK....but this ain't getting thrown away that's for sure.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

It's a dapper from @mrolland5500 and it's the first cigar at the new house !

Thanks










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> It's a dapper from @mrolland5500 and it's the first cigar at the new house !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


#HELLYEAH welcome Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Taa and some tri tip!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Villa Sombra Mojito for hump day


----------



## msmith1986

Añejo for the drive home. I'm glad this is my last one. When I light a good one, they're pretty good, but that's only 1/4 of the time. This one is with the other 3/4. Plenty of better stuff out there for 1/2 of what these retail for.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UC while in the put! Tomorrow may never change me!!!!!!!! If you know then you know D.R.I









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

oh those are a great stick! just saying!


JtAv8tor said:


> It's a dapper from @mrolland5500 and it's the first cigar at the new house !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## JtAv8tor

Coffee and a great smoke !










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ajf says good morning to you all.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fernando Leon Family Reserve and Sumatra,


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Coffee and a great smoke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Oh man that's a fantastic smoke Bill Bellody is that the Aventador or Imperia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Brother!

ENJOY THE DAY!!!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday....you'll be a FOG in no time...just keep trying....lol

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Birthday Brother!
> 
> ENJOY THE DAY!!!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


#HELLYEAH Thanks Brother!!!! Indeed I will

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Petit and IBCC Skull...then I can people....hold my calls please..or suffer..your choice...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Birthday....you'll be a FOG in no time...just keep trying....lol
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol Thanks Bro!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH We share the same birthday and my first smoke of the day is one you sent me which I saved for mine :grin2: I bet you're older than me though :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> #HELLYEAH We share the same birthday and my first smoke of the day is one you sent me which I saved for mine :grin2: I bet you're older than me though :vs_laugh:


Happy Birthday Deuce!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> #HELLYEAH We share the same birthday and my first smoke of the day is one you sent me which I saved for mine :grin2: I bet you're older than me though :vs_laugh:


#HELLYEAH brother Aries are the besties!!!! Enjoy That Birthday Brother Darn Good Smooth Stick!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Looks like everybody was born a day before me lol
Happy bday ya'll


----------



## Madderduro

for a 6x60 this cigar is very light in weight...this sucker is gunna burn fast


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the big man is turning 30, happy birthday bro! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> #HELLYEAH We share the same birthday and my first smoke of the day is one you sent me which I saved for mine :grin2: I bet you're older than me though :vs_laugh:


Well I said Mario is turning 30, so that makes you 50. Happy birthday as well! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Birthday @Gumby-cr

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## zephead61

Le Careme









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Fonseca Nicaragua PC. This thing is surprisingly good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Well I said Mario is turning 30, so that makes you 50. Happy birthday as well!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 Thanks bro #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana Candy Cane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

1st cigar to be cut with the new xo...Viaje Holiday


----------



## Semper Noctem

Working from home today, so I'm enjoying a Dirty Rat and the low humidity.


----------



## EdATX

God of Fire. And some other fun things I'm doing today.























Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EdATX said:


> God of Fire. And some other fun things I'm doing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Your day is turning out much better than mine! Looks like a good time. Now if you only had a beverage...


----------



## EdATX

Westside Threat said:


> Your day is turning out much better than mine! Looks like a good time. Now if you only had a beverage...


I don't drink much anymore. My blood pressure meds really don't allow me to drink. I do have a Coke.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

So far today I've had a Casta Brazilian puro corona and a Flor Dr Copán 2nds robusto. The pictures are screenshots of the bullcrap tapatalk nonsensical nonsense going on again. My phone signal is full and everything else works great, just no picture uploads to tapatalk. Grrr.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

First Partagas I have ever smoked... and this cigar is pretty darn good imo


----------



## zephead61

Blind Man's Bluff









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Tried to smoke a Jaun Lopez gifted to me...not bad if u like cardboard and dog butt....that got pitched now on to better things


----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> Tried to smoke a Jaun Lopez gifted to me...not bad if u like cardboard and dog butt....that got pitched now on to better things


Lol... cardboard and dog butt ound:


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads Yellow Rose of TX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Sobremesa....absolutely excellent cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

K by Karen Berger with a cup of Kona


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> So far today I've had a Casta Brazilian puro corona and a Flor Dr Copán 2nds robusto. The pictures are screenshots of the bullcrap tapatalk nonsensical nonsense going on again. My phone signal is full and everything else works great, just no picture uploads to tapatalk. Grrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Maybe, make sure no trademark items are in the image.....I could be wrong....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> K by Karen Berger with a cup of Kona
> View attachment 199602


This requires some google-fu!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sophie0503

work of art..


----------



## Fusion

I do like these


----------



## greasemonger

Padilla Cazadores courtesy of @Hickorynut


----------



## Mike2147

Ezra









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAPPEE BURHFDAE MAIHN!! HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

AB Prensado from my Cigar Jungle brutha James. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Maybe, make sure no trademark items are in the image.....I could be wrong....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


This is one that it wouldn't accept earlier. No band, let alone a trademark.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

mpomario said:


> HAPPEE BURHFDAE MAIHN!! HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bud  indeed I will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

1926









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Anthropology Gran Corona

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## SoCal Gunner

1502 Nicaragua

Been sitting on a sampler pack of the 1502s for a while and figured I'd break into it. They are packed left to right in a light to dark wrapper order and that's the way I intend to smoke 'em.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> RC Anthropology Gran Corona
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Ok, I'm jealous... got get me some more of those delicious powerhouses!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I'm jealous... got get me some more of those delicious powerhouses!


Matter o fact I think I've got your addy somewhere lol!

Yea you do bro, my favorite NC's by far!

For some reason post came out backwards but, you get my drift I'm sure lol
Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Maxh92

Love this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cause everyone needs some McLovin.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....

And it developed a McCrackin! I think I can smoke through it. Maybe have to get smore of this one....


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> This is one that it wouldn't accept earlier. No band, let alone a trademark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ok...so Tapatalk is being a dumbass...check!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo

La Nox


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> La Nox
> 
> View attachment 199682


Great choice....and that lounge looks comfy!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo

Hickorynut said:


> Great choice....and that lounge looks comfy!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I love this lounge. It's around the corner from work. The owner is a cop so it's loaded with LE and guys from the jail telling great stories. A couple recognized me from the Emergency Department so I'm welcomed. They all ride too. 
No problem buying one of theirs and smoking my own. 
Poker room in the back.


----------



## Olecharlie

When I toasted the foot it smelled like a Barnyard, on the other end, cayenne, black pepper and spice. Expresso, cocoa and cream. It really delivers a great burn and draw, enjoyable smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Birthday boys! @Gumby-cr and @mrolland5500 , some "Mighty Fine" BOTL right there!


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Birthday boys! @Gumby-cr and @mrolland5500 , some "Mighty Fine" BOTL right there!


Thanks bud!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Birthday boys! @*Gumby-cr* and @*mrolland5500* , some "Mighty Fine" BOTL right there!


Thanks sir :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black


----------



## WNYTony

My Father La Opulencia tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Maxh92 said:


> Love this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I got a 5 pack of them on the way to try... now Im really looking forward to them.


----------



## Cossie

Sorry I haven't been around everyone. Very hectic. Finally was able to light up tonight.

JFR Maduro. I let it sit over a month. Very nice for a $6 dollar cigar if you let them rest for a while.

I'm chillin' at a joint called "Smokers Abbey" in Nashville TN. If you're from here or visiting, its a really cool place to hang.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Strange before bed smoke. Got 2 of them at an event around Christmas. It isn't too bad for a Dominican puro. I was expecting to hate it because I smoke mostly Nica and Honduran, but I still won't buy any again. It might be perfect for some people, but I think the Paradox is way better.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

MBombay









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Reserva Sellecta and Sumatra,


----------



## zephead61

Rondo said:


> I love this lounge. It's around the corner from work. The owner is a cop so it's loaded with LE and guys from the jail telling great stories. A couple recognized me from the Emergency Department so I'm welcomed. They all ride too.
> No problem buying one of theirs and smoking my own.
> Poker room in the back.


Liquor up front
Poker in the rear


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Uncut Connie and Iron Bean Kenyan...woohooooo TGIF!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Smoking this little lady this mawnin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Smoking this little lady this mawnin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful you font get burned by that smokin hot lady.....ol man.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cold and rain...so much for yard work today

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Careful you font get burned by that smokin hot lady.....ol man....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Honestly I had forgotten I had a box of these until someone sent me one!!! I'm so glad they did....hint hint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


----------



## mrolland5500

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy Birthday  Brother!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

thanks man and back at ya, think I saw that yours was yesterday, I hope it was a great day!


----------



## quesquared

Yesterday's gar









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy,happy, happy. .....Birthday....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

Thanks Hick!! Viaje Jalapeño...the woman calls these "those tampon cigars" lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 by Camacho


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy Birthday Man :grin2: :vs_cake::vs_balloons:


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Room 101 by Camacho
> View attachment 199826


Hell Nathan as pretty as that scene is I'm coming out there to build me a leanto to live and hell you can call me a squatter

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy Birthday! Don't fret over 40 too much. That's not old. 30 means you have to start adulting. 40 is just another year. I'm knocking on 50 and realize my ride is almost half way over.

I hope your ride has been an "E-ticket" so far!

Taz


----------



## bellts

Muwat


----------



## disco_potato

Curivari Gloria De Leon









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

My Father LA Antiguedad









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

La Sirena Merlion...turning into a nice day in PA and then its going to snow tomorrow...wth


----------



## BigPuffer

Stayed home sick today and this gispert hit the spot. Thanks @Hickorynut


----------



## Skinsfan1311

One of my favorite cheap sticks, on the back porch, watching the Masters coverage. Looking forward to firing up a Punch Rare Corojo, when the network coverage starts


----------



## Madderduro

I hear this one is heavy on pepper....let's see what its got!


----------



## Fusion

100% Humidity here today, this Padilla is holding up well


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Honestly I had forgotten I had a box of these until someone sent me one!!! I'm so glad they did....hint hint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know where you got those....and it's all I can do not to press the checkout button!:vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> Stayed home sick today and this gispert hit the spot. Thanks @Hickorynut


Hope you feel better soon!... That is a great "Blue Plate Special", always good and feels like a friend....


----------



## Madderduro

suns gone and its super windy...should be a nice clean burn line!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Montecristo Monte, paired with a Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale and the Masters tournament


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> Thanks Hick!! Viaje Jalapeño...the woman calls these "those tampon cigars" lol


Happy birthday!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

1845 Habano
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell Nathan as pretty as that scene is I'm coming out there to build me a leanto to live and hell you can call me a squatter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There's plenty of room, come on!


----------



## Madderduro

Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes guys appreciate it....LGC serie n...should be the last smoke for today


----------



## bobbya08

Headed home finally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> There's plenty of room, come on!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Eastern Standard Midnight Express









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Just fired up a Punch Rare Corojo, paired with some Very Old Barton. It's a fantastic pairing...


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 199954


Dang....he's serious....:smile2:


----------



## greasemonger

King is Dead and a mixed beverage


----------



## mpomario

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy birthday man!!!!! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These is tasty. HAPPEE FRIDAE!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy Birthday, Man!!


----------



## cracker1397

Madderduro said:


> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever


Happy birthday and in honor of your birthday tonight I think I will have a smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

1502 Emerald


----------



## Skinsfan1311

cracker1397 said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I am 40...and now when all the kids at work call me "old man" there is no more arguing against them...oh well...got the day off and digging the favorites out....Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet...one of the coolest cigar bands ever
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday and in honor of your birthday tonight I think I will have a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good call, I think that I'll do the same! &#128578;


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway SS for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

My last between the lines, bought this last Christmas, anyone have a chance to get these at retail, scoop em up. They kind of remind me of Andalusian Bull.. very good smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

La Palina Red courtesy of @Matfam1 Thanks bro! And get to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Olecharlie

A nice slow smoking, ash holding, good draw and tasty stick from a trade with @Tulse a while back!


----------



## Navistar

mrolland5500 said:


> Morning Birthday Smoke Pretty Tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday buddy


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> A nice slow smoking, ash holding, good draw and tasty stick from a trade with @*Tulse* a while back!


I didn't expect that I would, but I very much enjoyed the banker currency I had a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Navistar

Pretty good smoke. Little pricey for what it is


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I didn't expect that I would, but I very much enjoyed the banker currency I had a couple weeks ago.


I honestly thought I would be disappointed but quite the opposite!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

L'Atelier and a Manhattan...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Smoking AJF Relic from May 2016.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Intemperance courtesy of @GOT14U







Been a little while since I've had one of these, most definitely hitting the spot tonight.


----------



## WNYTony

Between the Lines TGIF brothers !


----------



## mrolland5500

Navistar said:


> Happy birthday buddy


Thanks bud!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

WNYTony said:


> Between the Lines TGIF brothers !












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koprut69

Cheap coffee and a perdomo amber craft series


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night Gurkha BEAST... I know Gurkha is kind of frowned apon around here but this stick is actually pretty darn good imo.


----------



## MattT

WNYTony said:


> Between the Lines TGIF brothers !


Pricey, but good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Perdomo Lot 23 and Guatemalan on a soggy spring morning









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> A nice slow smoking, ash holding, good draw and tasty stick from a trade with @Tulse a while back!


Sure am glad you like it! For me it was like being straddled by a camel while fields of hay burned around us. :wink2:


----------



## Madderduro

lighter √ cutter √ cigar √...go outside and freeze my arse off √


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> lighter √ cutter √ cigar √...go outside and freeze my arse off √


Good trade off for the frozen butt!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Opulencia,


----------



## greasemonger

Masters, beans and cabbage in the smoker, waiting on the salmon pellicle, La Perla, and IBCC


----------



## huffer33

Sun-grown Hemingway seasonal with heavy shipping damage. I had to trim it a bit but it's smoking okay and tasting great.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

First stick of the day:


----------



## zephead61

Viaje









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Stacking dimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Stacking dimes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah! Happy belated birthday brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

gotta make it to 1am til the fights are done....yeah might be on the floor by then!!!!


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> Stacking dimes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read the post and thought you were welding...

Happy belated b day bro.

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier Côte d'Or La Tâche at the shop for the Masters


----------



## Olecharlie

F55 translates the day of 1st production, the Sumatra wrapper with a special tobacco incorporated by Aging Room Cigars.


----------



## ebnash

Pardon 64 Pyramides Maduro while watching the Masters at my local lounge. No one in here! Awesome


----------



## Madderduro

pure goodness


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> #HellYeah! Happy belated birthday brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH Thanks Brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Read the post and thought you were welding...
> 
> Happy belated b day bro.
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


#HELLYEAH Thanks Bro

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

fat bottom betty


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 - Le Careme


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Archetype Initiation


----------



## Maxh92

CAO Consiglieri.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

@Fusion Yellow Dot and Champagne (of beers)


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> @Fusion Yellow Dot and Champagne (of beers)


Highlife!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de las Antillas courtesy of @bobbya08


----------



## WNYTony

Last one for today - Luminosa


----------



## mrolland5500

Farmer Bill









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bellts said:


> @*Fusion* Yellow Dot and Champagne (of beers)


How was it @bellts ? good or bad i like the feedback


----------



## Westside Threat

Strong cigar, strong drink. Cheers to Saturday night!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Fusion said:


> How was it @bellts ? good or bad i like the feedback


It was awesome. Reminded me of a E.P. Carrillo but with a couple of huge pepper bombs here and there. The draw was really tight to begin with but the cigar drew much better about 1/3 in... then the PEPPER which almost totally morphed into tons of leather, then the pepper again(not quite as strong). It kept me on my toes - I liked it a lot. I tried to retro it but "holy-mother-of-burning-nostril-hairs"! :vs_OMG:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@ everyone in spring pass @JtAv8tor

Went ahead and lit up the unbanded mystery smoke thought to be a Xmas Sweater? Idk if they ever made a box pressed one though.


----------



## Fusion

Had a Padron 6000 today and very nice it was, no photo as i was at a friends house and didnt take my camera


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Late night Gurkha BEAST... I know Gurkha is kind of frowned apon around here but this stick is actually pretty darn good imo.


Is that an inch and a half long unburned run on the back of that mangled looking beast? Lol. Just playing, I guess it don't matter if it got the job done.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> F55 translates the day of 1st production, the Sumatra wrapper with a special tobacco incorporated by Aging Room Cigars.


I have a fiver of those I've been waiting to smoke. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Villazon 2nds maduro compliments of @WABOOM thanks for getting me into these bro. My current winning bid on a bundle is $20 right now. Oh yeah, I chose this straight burning cheapo because I'm not paying attention to it much while doing some fresh 300 blackout conversions with scrap 223 brass.
















Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Is that an inch and a half long unburned run on the back of that mangled looking beast? Lol. Just playing, I guess it don't matter if it got the job done.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol it does look mangled... I was in the dark and it was super windy out. 

But on the real, this cigar has great flavor transitions... the construction is not too good though. I received them in a sampler a while back. Now the Gurkha Beauty cigar down right sucks. Didn't care for it at all.


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I have a fiver of those I've been waiting to smoke. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Its different and unique starts out mild to medium, gets stronger as it goes, strength and pepper kicks in last 3rd. It will sneak up on you! Not complex but has some nuances along the way.

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Its different and unique starts out mild to medium, gets stronger as it goes, strength and pepper kicks in last 3rd. It will sneak up on you! Not complex but has some nuances along the way.
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Well for me it has 2 strikes against it before I even smoke it: it's made by Altadis, and it's mostly Dominican tobacco. Lol. Thanks for the warning though at least. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Excalibur and Iron Bean Cast Iron to start the day!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorite morning sticks and Mystic Monk Java.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday morning go to DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

if I was too intoxicated to remember then it didn't happen, so whatever supposed photographic evidence of me allegedly passed out on the floor using the dog as a pillow just proves u can use Photoshop...now where did I put my cutter, lighter, wallet...wait...where am i


----------



## greasemonger

Caught enough hell at the house, I figured I'd come to the office and have one after getting my paperwork done. Not much to it but relaxing with a bucket of coffee. Next stop: more coffee then lounge.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night. Perfect pairing :grin2:


----------



## zephead61

Carolina Reaper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Got it cut up and started toasting. Then the old lady calls crying from the neighbor's phone saying she locked herself out of the house. Guess I'm once again stuck smoking at the nag shack instead of the lounge. At least I got some Cortos and a couple BWS sticks before I left. Roma Intemperance


----------



## huffer33

Brisk day but nice and sunny








Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Undercrown Shade


----------



## bobbya08

zephead61 said:


> Carolina Reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Getting ready to put the flame to one of those myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Day turned out to be a pretty good day after all









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CAO pilon dropped the damn thing on it's head, right after I clipped it and it cracked the wrapper a little bit. Shit! So far, so good. Hopefully it won't peel below the top of the label...


----------



## bobbya08




----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores Serie Privada

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Damn CAO didn't make it. Fired up a Montecristo Monte. Paired it with a Consecrator Dopplebock. I raked, cut the grass, made a pot of chili and cleaned the kitchen. I earned this....


----------



## BOSSTANK

First stick of the day, Black Ops Rubicon:


----------



## cracker1397

Camacho Triple Maduro and a ice cold Coors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Finally a half way decent Sunday!









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Love these little bastards..

Gonna have to get a couple more tins









sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## WNYTony

Joya Clasico


----------



## GOT14U

Ruffing it in Mexico Saturday. Still have the funk so nothing taste quit right! Anyways smoked a Passport, but during that time it took a 2 story digger and got a bit of damage...still smoked it to the nub.

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

My first davidoff. Get to find out if it's worth the price tag.

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Mine has been quiet and uneventful but sometimes that is welcome.


----------



## bobbya08

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oink oink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Oink oink!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS NBK and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you found some sunshine! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Tatauje Cojonu 2012. Been Sitting on this one for a while. Pairing it up with some Very Old Barton 90.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Olecharlie

Tried smoking this Hellcat but it just didn’t do for me so I tossed it and lit up a Brickhouse. I think I have only tossed 2 sticks in my 2 years of cigar smoking.


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice how does this compare to the feral flying pig? I had the UF13 and it was Awesome! I'm going to try a 10 pack sampler If Neptune ever gets them back in stock. Ligas sell out quickly; Unless your buying boxes.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Tried smoking this Hellcat but it just didn't do for me so I tossed it and lit up a Brickhouse. I think I have only tossed 2 sticks in my 2 years of cigar smoking.


How do you like it?


----------



## mrolland5500

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like you found some sunshine!


#HELLYEAH I Did!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Nice how does this compare to the feral flying pig? I had the UF13 and it was Awesome! I'm going to try a 10 pack sampler If Neptune ever gets them back in stock. Ligas sell out quickly; Unless your buying boxes.


 It's hard to decipher the difference the best way to explain one has a tad bit more spice than the other and what i consider a allspice sweetness IMO

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How do you like it?


I personally like Brick House Maduros. Their not very complex, a few nuances along the way but burn and draw is always good. They can't compete with others in the same price range but I have one now and then. The Hellcat was gifted by a cigar shop, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## ebnash

Late Hour Churchill compliments of @SoCal Gunner Thanks brother. This thing is smoking flawlessly.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Nice how does this compare to the feral flying pig? I had the UF13 and it was Awesome! I'm going to try a 10 pack sampler If Neptune ever gets them back in stock. Ligas sell out quickly; Unless your buying boxes.


Checkout Fine Ash...he has most in stock I think.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrolland5500

Nat Sherman Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Good one right here.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

1994 & a glass of Cigar City










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Though I am new to cigars, this is my favorite to date


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> 1994 & a glass of Cigar City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Not a bad little brown ale! This reminds me I need to get some more next time I'm in Savannah.


----------



## bellts

Quesada Reserva


----------



## greasemonger

Cucubano by Southern Classic Cigars. Perfect burn so far and good flavor, even with a cracked wrapper by the cap. I'm pleased so far, but for a boutique at its price point, I expected more complexity.


----------



## greasemonger

Near perfect burn. Forgive my messy ashtray, but the boys came over for masters coverage to the chagrin of the wife lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Late Hour Churchill compliments of @SoCal Gunner Thanks brother. This thing is smoking flawlessly.


That wrapper looks all kinda oily and tasty! Hubba-Hubba!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Cucubano by Southern Classic Cigars. Perfect burn so far and good flavor, even with a cracked wrapper by the cap. I'm pleased so far, but for a boutique at its price point, I expected more complexity.


Not to highjack your post....but my local had/has the GTO series...never noticed them until you had one. Thanks!


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Not to highjack your post....but my local had/has the GTO series...never noticed them until you had one. Thanks!


The ones I have are a blend they made for Imperial pipe and cigar. Id bet their production ones are even better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jdh,


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Masquerade 
Unwrapped foot tasted as described on EZs website. As soon as burn hit the wrapper it was like a completely different cigar. 








I'm halfway done now and it's changed flavors on me a few times. I am really enjoying this smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

greasemonger said:


> Cucubano by Southern Classic Cigars. Perfect burn so far and good flavor, even with a cracked wrapper by the cap. I'm pleased so far, but for a boutique at its price point, I expected more complexity.


I really enjoy that cigar.

Smoking an El Centurion tonight. One of my favorite lighter bodies cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle tonight


----------



## msmith1986

@Olecharlie described this one the other day so I figured I'd get it over with. Prelight draw was extremely loose and all cinnamon and nutmeg. Kind of interesting, but once lit it lacked complexity, and was overall a mediocre smoke. I'm still not sure what the "quattro" foot band meant. Maybe aged 4 years? The burn was pretty good, but that's about it. I'll probably trade off the others to my neighbor that likes these kind of sticks.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night chill


----------



## BOSSTANK

and that stick sucked... very tight draw, bad burn towards the half, and overall a bland smoke... ^^^


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion with Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

never smoked a Viaje that I didn't like


----------



## greasemonger

Imperiosa Majicos Monday


----------



## JtAv8tor

Decided the office didn't need me today.










Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Decided the office didn't need me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Lol, i was so close to making that exact same decision this morning, but after dropping my wallet and watching it slowly float to the floor Like a feather i decided that wasn't the best idea lol

Enjoy brother

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## JtAv8tor

Putting off mowing the yard now

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> never smoked a Viaje that I didn't like


I grabbed a few of those at the shop in Columbia a few weeks ago. I'm assuming you did the same. I might have to try one now since I see you smoking one lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Cornelius and Anthony Venganza









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wrestlemania 34 last night (hell half the day it felt). 
2x Padron 1926 No 90 Maduro
EZ Brass Knuckles
Las Calaveras 2017
Roma Craft 2018
My palate and body need a few days break from all that nicotine :serious:


----------



## BOSSTANK

First stick of the day, about to light her up. Never had this one before. First thoughts... what a well constructed and overall beautiful stick.


----------



## disco_potato

Spicy Curivari









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Uncut with Costa Rican


----------



## mrolland5500

LFD 1994 while relaxing on the sun porch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nomad S-307. Apparently these have more age than I thought. Mario recommended I get into the ones I have. If I remember correctly these are made by AJ. Definitely good, I wish I got more than a fiver.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Visiting an old friend

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Maxh92

Diesel Rage. Crappy draw. Ruining the experience. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

CAO Pilon









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Nomad S-307. Apparently these have more age than I thought. Mario recommended I get into the ones I have. If I remember correctly these are made by AJ. Definitely good, I wish I got more than a fiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Fred Rewey is maker of Nomad cigar brand and they are very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are smoking great. Really nice mottling starting to appear. Aroma is great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AJF Ave Maria Holy Grail Salomon, was looking thru the stash getting ready for the Spring Pass and saw this had a cracked wrapper, its smoking great but i couldnt/wouldnt send it to anyone


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MOW Ruination


----------



## Hickorynut

@greasemonger literally saved someone's life today...... this is so dang good, and even still has a little Vitamin N...DPG Cuban Classic with a bit o age.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## zephead61

Super Shot 12 ga









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From a trade with @GOT14U


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=200978&stc=1&d=1523320870


I enjoyed that cigar

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MOW puro authentico courtesy of @bellts. Thanks bro!


----------



## churchpunk

Nothing like a great cigar and a cup of coffee after a long day of threats and war plans. Thanks @JtAv8tor for the fantastic smoke. Sorry to see you're on the wrong side of history. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

churchpunk said:


> Nothing like a great cigar and a cup of coffee after a long day of threats and war plans. Thanks @JtAv8tor for the fantastic smoke. Sorry to see you're on the wrong side of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh such a cute little humi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh such a cute little humi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the top part of a 4 foot humidor and I also have another. Your threats don't scare me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

churchpunk said:


> That's the top part of a 4 foot humidor and I also have another. Your threats don't scare me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a compliment my aren't we touchy.... been scared much lately

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

mrolland5500 said:


> Only a compliment my aren't we touchy.... been scared much lately
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mario. I'm warning you because I like you. You have no clue what is about to happen. You're gonna regret all this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

churchpunk said:


> mario. I'm warning you because i like you. You have no clue what is about to happen. You're gonna regret all this.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


hellyeah!


----------



## Hickorynut

I've never seen Game of Thrones.....


----------



## GOT14U

Almost feeling 100% so I couldn't take it anymore! Had me a couple of sticks while doing paperwork and guiding my nephew through life...hope that boy takes a bit of the info I was dropping! ....cuz I'm old AF!
















Pairing great with some bacon soda!










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> From a trade with @GOT14U


Glad your firing some up bud! Smoked me on!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Almost feeling 100% so I couldn't take it anymore! Had me a couple of sticks while doing paperwork and guiding my nephew through life...hope that boy takes a bit of the info I was dropping! ....cuz I'm old AF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing great with some bacon soda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


My man!:surprise::surprise:
Nice seegars and BACON SODA!!!!


----------



## WNYTony

Felt like a Caldwell type of Monday


----------



## csk415

Glad I got these off @WABOOM.


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Almost feeling 100% so I couldn't take it anymore! Had me a couple of sticks while doing paperwork and guiding my nephew through life...hope that boy takes a bit of the info I was dropping! ....cuz I'm old AF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing great with some bacon soda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Well?!?! Did you love the Boondock Saint!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> Well?!?! Did you love the Boondock Saint!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah this was the last one you sent me...definitely a keeper!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

csk415 said:


> Glad I got these off @WABOOM.


What cigar is that? I think that's the most perfect razor sharp burn and ash I have ever seen lol...


----------



## WNYTony

churchpunk said:


> Nothing like a great cigar and a cup of coffee after a long day of threats and war plans. Thanks @JtAv8tor for the fantastic smoke. Sorry to see you're on the wrong side of history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that I am not alone on the wrong side of this so called history @JtAv8tor :thumb:


----------



## msmith1986

All my ex's for the ride home. I'm quite agitated with myself right now. I chose to light this up almost immediately after eating a Philly cheese steak with jalapeños on it. It tastes sooo bad. Sad.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I've never seen Game of Thrones.....


What?!?!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Last smoke of the day, I really enjoy this stick:


----------



## Peter Joseph

Andalusian bull. Really enjoy these.


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> What?!?!


I never have either......but this impending nuclear holocaust is getting entertaining round hea.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> I never have either......but this impending nuclear holocaust is getting entertaining round hea.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah it took a french girl of chinese decent to talk me into watching GoT. Great decision. GoT that is, french chinese chick... debatable decision


----------



## BOSSTANK

I haven’t watched GOT ether. Only reason is I want to start watching it from the beginning. If Netflix showed it I would be all over it. Sometimes when channel surfing I will see a certain episode airing and I quickly change the channel so I get no spoilers. Just waiting to watch it from the beginning.


----------



## msmith1986

Starting Tat Tues with a 440. Just got done casting some bullets for some test loads for this weekend. Time for bed.









Sent from the insomniac's haven of goodies.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with something called El Corazon from the coffee co-op Columbian/Sumatra blend


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> Yeah it took a french girl of chinese decent to talk me into watching GoT. Great decision. GoT that is, french chinese chick... debatable decision


I'll bet she was a blonde......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

LGC Serie R courtesy of @LeatherNeck. She was a little slow outta the gate, but she's waking up nicely...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I'll bet she was a blonde......
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Na, but the french twins I took tai-chi with were :grin2:

So when are you going to get on that GoT?


----------



## disco_potato

AJ Mayimbe









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

L'atelier









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> Putting off mowing the yard now
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Those are taking the #1 spot for me for EZ cigars now. Its even taken over the newer blend of the brass knuckles which I absolutely LOVE :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

always a solid stick


----------



## bobbya08

Diesel shorty while cleaning the shop. My wife wouldn’t let me have a break to post a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FYR Habano


----------



## awk6898

Gonzo Celebracion 2007









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke, it's been a few months since I've had one.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

First of the day, compliments of @Shaver702


----------



## greasemonger

LP Classic rosado. Good afternoon smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

“FedHead”

Great “Stick” start to finish!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V and Costa Rican


----------



## tazdvl

Not too sure about this one. I think it could have used more rest. It's mild. I think I'm getting has and hay. Burned a little wonky on the first third, but straightened itself out in the second third.

Taz
I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them. - John Wayne (The Shootist)


----------



## Cherokee98

Today's choice was the Arturo Fuente Maduro Curly Head Deluxe


----------



## mrolland5500

This has quickly become one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## mpomario

Year old and hasn't lost anything.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 201249


Had my first diesal! You proud of me?!?

Wasn't for me


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> This has quickly become one of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems.... "Proper"


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Tues courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## greasemonger

Tabernacle and porter


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tat Tues courtesy of @WNYTony


Man those are good. You're gonna make go dig one out of my jar now lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> Had my first diesal! You proud of me?!?
> 
> Wasn't for me


I am, but just remember; not all Diesels are created equal. There are at least a dozen different blends in the Diesel line. Don't give up on'em yet. 
Which did you try today?


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> I am, but just remember; not all Diesels are created equal. There are at least a dozen different blends in the Diesel line. Don't give up on'em yet.
> Which did you try today?


The original unholy cocktail I believe. I got a rage and what I think is an unlimited to follow up later on


----------



## bobbya08

BigPuffer said:


> The original unholy cocktail I believe. I got a rage and what I think is an unlimited to follow up later on


Try the shorty. I really like them, as a matter of fact I'm down to my last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bobbya08 said:


> Try the shorty. I really like them, as a matter of fact I'm down to my last one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got np with large RG so I prob will down the line. I'm in no rush =)


----------



## WNYTony

Tattoo Needles


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> This has quickly become one of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to agree. The ones you sent me didn't last long! Killer sticks

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

H Upman by AJ Fernandez. Just deleted the pic on accident. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> I would have to agree. The ones you sent me didn't last long! Killer sticks
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and coffee of course,


----------



## MattT

Not bad. Kind of what I was expecting. Excellent draw though.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.William

day off work today. starting my morning before yard work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Was searching for a Diesel, and this little number caught my eye...with Costa Rican...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

My first Melanio last night. Great stick, but I should have kept a sugary drink near by, used to more Corona size!

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Patina Connie









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

disco_potato said:


> Patina Connie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I picked up some of those at a B&M in Chicago last September. Awesome stick! Only have 2 left.

Taz
Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


----------



## Madderduro

nub dub


----------



## Madderduro

finally got mulch down and plants in the ground....now some rodent thinks I sat a buffet out for em...traps are now set!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

LP #9 Belicoso and Crux Robusto today :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Tat Black

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## disco_potato

Class.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Seems.... "Proper"


Damn Proper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

The Judge









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another fine cigar compliments of @Shaver702


----------



## Verdict

Ender1553 said:


> My first Melanio last night. Great stick, but I should have kept a sugary drink near by, used to more Corona size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


May be time for another longest ash competetion...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Craft Cromagnon and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## bobbya08

Madderduro said:


> nub dub


How are those? I've been thinking about picking some up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> What cigar is that? I think that's the most perfect razor sharp burn and ash I have ever seen lol...


I was an Olivia 2nd. @WABOOM probably could give a little more info on it.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

and smoked it to the nub... really enjoyed that one...

What RH you keep your humi at @Shaver702? Mine has been at 67 for a while now, I'm thinking of lowering it to around 65 or so...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Was searching for a Diesel, and this little number caught my eye...with Costa Rican...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Those are great smokes! I may have to go do some digging myself, think I have some of those hiding somewhere.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are great smokes! I may have to go do some digging myself, think I have some of those hiding somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It was a great smoke! It hit on all cylinders for some reason. Really, really good :vs_whistle:


----------



## BOSSTANK

bobbya08 said:


> How are those? I've been thinking about picking some up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know about Madderduro's thoughts but from my experience I love the NUB DUB, I love the hole NUB line... thats coming from a noob though...


----------



## bobbya08

BOSSTANK said:


> Don't know about Madderduro's thoughts but from my experience I love the NUB DUB, I love the hole NUB line... thats coming from a noob though...


I've tried several Nubs when I first started smoking. I've just never had the dub. It sounds like a great little cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

A new one for me....

ITC Super Fuerte Natural










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## UsernameHere

La Flor Dominicana La Nox, and it was far from excellent. To be fair, it had a few minor perforations, but the flavor just wasn't there.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Postman just dropped this off at my front door. Won it for a steal imo, knife, ammo box, and 28 cigars... will keep the Black Ops Rubicon Ammo Can in the back of my Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.


----------



## bellts

Ramon Bueso Olancho


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having this Unlimited to wake up, compliments of @quesquared Thanks Archie.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Caldwell- midnight express.


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> I'm having this Unlimited to wake up, compliments of @quesquared Thanks Archie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Burn that mutha down!!! #pssita

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> My first Melanio last night. Great stick, but I should have kept a sugary drink near by, used to more Corona size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yep, they gots some vitamin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Burn that mutha down!!! #pssita
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Which reminds me......you and Colin are both still on my retaliation hit list.....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Falllen Angel en Churchill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> The original unholy cocktail I believe. I got a rage and what I think is an unlimited to follow up later on


Let's do this proper, shall we. Send me your addy and I'll give you a sampling. If you still can't find one you like, it won't be for lack of trying. :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> Falllen Angel en Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites!


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> Which reminds me......you and Colin are both still on my retaliation hit list.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


*the number you have reached is no longer in service*

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> I've tried several Nubs when I first started smoking. I've just never had the dub. It sounds like a great little cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems @Olecharlie has a nub bout every morning. He can set ya straight....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matfam1

BOSSTANK said:


> Postman just dropped this off at my front door. Won it for a steal imo, knife, ammo box, and 28 cigars... will keep the Black Ops Rubicon Ammo Can in the back of my Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.


Those Rubicon's are good, I'm gonna have to get some more...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> *the number you have reached is no longer in service*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I refuse to admit what I'm drinking. Suffice it to say that it is free.

Taz
Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> I've tried several Nubs when I first started smoking. I've just never had the dub. It sounds like a great little cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a box of the Maduros but haven't tried the Doulbe Nubs. I will Try one if I find a fiver. I hear they are better than the Regular Maduros.


----------



## bobbya08

Olecharlie said:


> I have a box of the Maduros but haven't tried the Doulbe Nubs. I will Try one if I find a fiver. I hear they are better than the Regular Maduros.


I'm going to order a 5er to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice spicy pepper bomb! Got the Colibri today nice deep V cut.


----------



## bellts

Matfam1 said:


> Those Rubicon's are good, I'm gonna have to get some more...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have about 3 left. They're yours if you want'em.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

bellts said:


> I have about 3 left. They're yours if you want'em.


I can't say no, pm me your PayPal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

tazdvl said:


> I refuse to admit what I'm drinking. Suffice it to say that it is free.
> 
> Taz
> Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


On come on Taz now you got to tell us!


----------



## bellts

Matfam1 said:


> I can't say no, pm me your PayPal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't worry about it... I'll drop it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## MattT

Matfam1 said:


> I can't say no, pm me your PayPal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Picked up 10 of these from CP. Never had them before, but they're good. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> I'm going to order a 5er to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, let me know how they stack up to the regular Maduros.


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> On come on Taz now you got to tell us!












Taz
Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


----------



## Fusion

A great Hoyo/AJ Collaboration


----------



## bobbya08

Olecharlie said:


> I have a box of the Maduros but haven't tried the Doulbe Nubs. I will Try one if I find a fiver. I hear they are better than the Regular Maduros.


Just snagged 10 on Cbid for $32.90. You guys are bad influences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang it now I gotta take a look!


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> Just snagged 10 on Cbid for $32.90. You guys are bad influences.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cheater, you made the price go up! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

50 degrees out and not raining... needed a "quick smoke" while grilling so I pulled out this little guy:


















If google is correct this is a "Cracker Crumbs"? Came in a sampler I got - pretty tasty. Put out ridiculous amounts of smoke for how small it is!
Definitely need to get me more of these.

EDIT: definitely WASN'T a quick smoke... lasted a lot longer than planned - ended up eating outside to keep enjoying it. 









Luckily the father in law was over, so my wife didn't notice I was still outside til I was down to the last third


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff Avelino 80th,


----------



## csk415

Cold draw was like licking a jalapeño. Same spice on the retro. This is gonna be a great smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

Le Careme. Enjoyable. May make an Irish coffee.


----------



## WNYTony

Guardian of the Farm tonight


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Special one tonight. This was a stick from my first 5er I ever bought. Closing in on the 1 year mark of getting back into cigars so this guy has about 11 months of age.

This guy put me DOWN last year, so much nic ROTT but is shaping up beautifully in the first third to be a nice, complex smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Joseph

2 yr old Nica Rustica Belly and an illusion Gigantes tonight.
Phenomenal smokes. The Nica is a tad underfilled but 2 years has done wonders to these. 24 more to go.


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Sent from the poor-shack!


Great album but Electric is my favorite.


----------



## msmith1986

bobbya08 said:


> Just snagged 10 on Cbid for $32.90. You guys are bad influences.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably grabbed the 10 I missed out on by 15 minutes. I've been trying to snag some to try for a few weeks and keep getting distracted when auction end time is. There's still another 10 coming up, 20 hours left.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MOW Puro Authentico maduro for the ride home, here it's 3:00 a.m. All I have to say about this is WOW. I haven't had a corona this strong in quite some time. Might be a new favorite. Apparently this is AJ's personal blend for himself, and made of the strongest Nica ligero's he could find. I need to order a bunch more @UBC03
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

From earlier this morning.


----------



## Shaver702

Have a long drive this morning, so why not...

They have been sitting for awhile now so let's compare....










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Madderduro

wasn't much impressed by this one...maybe rest did it some good


----------



## blackrabbit

msmith1986 said:


> MOW Puro Authentico maduro for the ride home, here it's 3:00 a.m. All I have to say about this is WOW. I haven't had a corona this strong in quite some time. Might be a new favorite. Apparently this is AJ's personal blend for himself, and made of the strongest Nica ligero's he could find. I need to order a bunch more


Those are one of my favorites as well. I got one when I was a noob in the "noob sampler trade" a while back and it really impressed me then. I have since bought and smoked a lot of them, a few with up to 5 years age on them. They do mellow and smooth out a bit at 5 years, but are still quite good. If you are patient you can get great deals on them on the devil site.


----------



## Scap

Caldwell
Long Live the King
My Style is Jalapeno


Definitely spicy. Was unable to nub it, it got pretty nasty tasting in the last 1.5 inches. Bitter pepper doesn't agree with my palate.


----------



## disco_potato

Veritas









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

blackrabbit said:


> Those are one of my favorites as well. I got one when I was a noob in the "noob sampler trade" a while back and it really impressed me then. I have since bought and smoked a lot of them, a few with up to 5 years age on them. They do mellow and smooth out a bit at 5 years, but are still quite good. If you are patient you can get great deals on them on the devil site.


There are no puro authenticos on cbid....


----------



## Hickorynut

This little guy courtesy of @Olecharlie Easter Parade...I gotta say these little guys are better IMO than the Robusto I have had...had to take the dogs out and wake up!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## blackrabbit

Cigar Federation- Hella Retro.

Excellent smoke- very complex, great flavors.


----------



## greasemonger

BLTC last rites lonsdale


----------



## msmith1986

bellts said:


> There are no puro authenticos on cbid....


That's where I got them. Got a box of 4.5x50 on the way too. I'm buying them all!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Scap said:


> Caldwell
> Long Live the King
> My Style is Jalapeno
> 
> Definitely spicy. Was unable to nub it, it got pretty nasty tasting in the last 1.5 inches. Bitter pepper doesn't agree with my palate.


That's actually about the same length as where I usually give up on most of my cigars. That is when I start cooking my tongue a lil and I would like to taste my food for the rest of the week.


----------



## zephead61

Roma Neanderthal









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

msmith1986 said:


> That's where I got them. Got a box of 4.5x50 on the way too. I'm buying them all!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How do we dislike a post?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't had one of these in a dogs age


----------



## msmith1986

bellts said:


> How do we dislike a post?


You do it telepathically, while sending all the Puro Authentico's to me for destruction. They are so terrible, I have to do my duty of getting rid of all of them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

70s and sun today..Finally! (Snow again Monday..smh)









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Casa Fuente Corona Cameroon inspired by @Sophie0503 bomb to @Cigary

Great smoke while I strip the road bike for drivetrain upgrades.


----------



## Fusion

A Favorite


----------



## Madderduro

I'm batting 0-2 today...perhaps my pallette is broken


----------



## Madderduro

guaranteed goodness


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pretty tasty box press stick...


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoying my first Caldwell
The King is Dead Broken Sword
Courtesy of @disco_potato thanks bud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Almost the weekend...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> MOW Puro Authentico maduro for the ride home, here it's 3:00 a.m. All I have to say about this is WOW. I haven't had a corona this strong in quite some time. Might be a new favorite. Apparently this is AJ's personal blend for himself, and made of the strongest Nica ligero's he could find. I need to order a bunch more @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Do you sleep? Damn bro

Looks like I'm gonna have to grab a couple of those..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Do you sleep? Damn bro
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to grab a couple of those..
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


I sleep when I can. Certain jobs I do at night while offices or stores are closed, others I do during the day. It's getting warm, so I'll be full throttle in the distillery here shortly too.
Those MOWs are ROTT, but hang out a few days and I'll get a couple of them out to you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gordito natural









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

SLR and Columbian.....man I'm tired....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> SLR and Columbian.....man I'm tired....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Cheer up brother it's almost the weekend! You know, the time you get to work on your own place! &#128540;


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cheer up brother it's almost the weekend! You know, the time you get to work on your own place!


I thought yesterday was Thursday When I found out it wasn't, it was like getting kicked in the junk.

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cheer up brother it's almost the weekend! You know, the time you get to work on your own place!


Truth!......sad Truth.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> I thought yesterday was Thursday When I found out it wasn't, it was like getting kicked in the junk.
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Yeah....well last night a 2.5 hose cut loose and did hit me in the junk...lol...made me cry for mama!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah....well last night a 2.5 hose cut loose and did hit me in the junk...lol...made me cry for mama!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


&#128561;&#128546;&#128546; Ouch!


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah....well last night a 2.5 hose cut loose and did hit me in the junk...lol...made me cry for mama!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Maybe not use the words 2.5 inches and my junk in the same sentence.. Just tryin to help ya out bro..lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Maybe not use the words 2.5 inches and my junk in the same sentence.. Just tryin to help ya out bro..lol
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Touche~....  ok everybody...it wasn't Dino's...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl

ROTT. I was afraid it was a little dry, but it punched and lit just fine.










Taz
Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah....well last night a 2.5 hose cut loose and did hit me in the junk...lol...made me cry for mama!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Well, stop playing with your hose in public and these things won't happen! &#129315;

Taz
Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Well, stop playing with your hose in public and these things won't happen! &#129315;
> 
> Taz
> Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. -John Wayne


Bwahahaha

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

To lights deletion is Ramon Bueso Genesis Project









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First third done and the ash is holding strong. I even tried a little love tap and it didn't budge.

Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## Maxh92

Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Neanderthal lancero H-Town!

Picked up in a split with @bobbya08

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U

And so it begins!








Burning great with 1 year on it.








Might be a Saka night!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning great with 1 year on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a Saka night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's an awfully big cup and not a lot of Southern Comfort to put in it. &#129347;

Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## Olecharlie

A Diesel with a Hofbrau Dunkel!


----------



## zephead61

Can't get enough of these little guys









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> That's an awfully big cup and not a lot of Southern Comfort to put in it. &#129347;
> 
> Taz
> 
> Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


I have a reserve...lmao! Always be prepared!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

Mi Querida Gordita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

zephead61 said:


> Can't get enough of these little guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So freakin good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

cracker1397 said:


> Mi Querida Gordita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one good stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next up...thanks @Olecharlie wasn't wowed but definitely a decent smoke! Cudos!








One of my favs!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Next up...thanks @Olecharlie wasn't wowed but definitely a decent smoke! Cudos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Dude with all that Fine Ash stuff you smoke how could I wow you! :vs_laugh: you were supposed to Drink the Damn Eagle Rare before you smoked it for the wow factor, you didn't read my directions did you! :vs_laugh:


----------



## cracker1397

GOT14U said:


> That is one good stick!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yeah it is really nice so far. Never had one before and got it from SBC COTM club last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Tried this cherry first. Started out pretty good like a Wiseman with more oomph, but then it got bitter. After a couple of purges it would recover and then the bitterness would come back. 







Then an old budget fave in a new vitola. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Knuckle Sammich









Strong black coffee with a good helping of brown sugar. 
IMO, the only EZ worth the price, since the Ugly Xmas Sweater.


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> Pretty tasty box press stick...


And that stick was so good I had to order a box... might be my all time favorite stick so far


----------



## greasemonger

MB3 with a drafty kilt.


----------



## Maxh92

Olecharlie said:


> A Diesel with a Hofbrau Dunkel!


That sounds like my kind of beer.

Oliva for me tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Magicos


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Dude with all that Fine Ash stuff you smoke how could I wow you! :vs_laugh: you were supposed to Drink the Damn Eagle Rare before you smoked it for the wow factor, you didn't read my directions did you! :vs_laugh:


That hilarious....I cracked it open tonight....smooth as silk!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Knuckle Sammich
> 
> View attachment 201890
> 
> 
> Strong black coffee with a good helping of brown sugar.
> 
> IMO, the only EZ worth the price, since the Ugly Xmas Sweater.


Hell yeah....just gonna leave that right here for ya!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning great with 1 year on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a Saka night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm a distiller and I know what they put in that stuff. It gives me gagging chills every time you post it, lol. Good smokes though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I'm a distiller and I know what they put in that stuff. It gives me gagging chills every time you post it, lol. Good smokes though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ya well I also do that on the other side....it might make you gage but I haven't had any of your yet! Lol...I do know my straight corn mash is 10x superior to SoCo but I still would luv to match his flavors....with tighter cuts obviously!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> Knuckle Sammich
> 
> View attachment 201890
> 
> 
> Strong black coffee with a good helping of brown sugar.
> IMO, the only EZ worth the price, since the Ugly Xmas Sweater.


Look at you competing against me and mario for highest speed while snapping a pic of a stick. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Dude with all that Fine Ash stuff you smoke how could I wow you! :vs_laugh: you were supposed to Drink the Damn Eagle Rare before you smoked it for the wow factor, you didn't read my directions did you! :vs_laugh:


Lmao....your awesome I know I will enjoy the other sticks from you that much more! Your selection is on point in my book bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Ya well I also do that on the other side....it might make you gage but I haven't had any of your yet! Lol...I do know my straight corn mash is 10x superior to SoCo but I still would luv to match his flavors....with tighter cuts obviously!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No cuts for the SoCo flavors. Should I fill you in on what it's made of?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> No cuts for the SoCo flavors. Should I fill you in on what it's made of?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Honestly I'd luv to know since I know a bit about distilling. You ain't gonna stop me from drinking this $hit....besides my stuff it's the only thing that kicks ass!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

always up late!


WNYTony said:


> Magicos


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Honestly I'd luv to know since I know a bit about distilling. You ain't gonna stop me from drinking this $hit....besides my stuff it's the only thing that kicks ass!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Honestly, SoCo is not distilled by the company at all. It's blended left over crap from the bottom of holding tanks, from everywhere. Everything from Kentucky to the Caribbean. Whiskey, bourbon, rum, brandy, even some wine, and at least 60% of it is just neutral grain spirits from KY. I've seen and tasted some of the stuff that was getting sent to SoCo from large conglomerate owned distilleries that I spent a lot of time at.
It gives me flashbacks of when I was 7 and all the leftovers on the butcher shop floor got squeegeed into a hopper. The butcher told me it gets saved like that because that's what hotdogs are made of. 
So to this day, I don't eat hotdogs, and I don't drink SoCo. Both have had a traumatizing effect on me, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> Honestly, SoCo is not distilled by the company at all. It's blended left over crap from the bottom of holding tanks, from everywhere. Everything from Kentucky to the Caribbean. Whiskey, bourbon, rum, brandy, even some wine, and at least 60% of it is just neutral grain spirits from KY. I've seen and tasted some of the stuff that was getting sent to SoCo from large conglomerate owned distilleries that I spent a lot of time at.
> It gives me flashbacks of when I was 7 and all the leftovers on the butcher shop floor got squeegeed into a hopper. The butcher told me it gets saved like that because that's what hotdogs are made of.
> So to this day, I don't eat hotdogs, and I don't drink SoCo. Both have had a traumatizing effect on me, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's why it's so good! I luv the knowledge bud! Honestly....maybe that why I can't make the Sam taste....I don't have $hit when I distill

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had to try another tonight to make sure and yep this is the best cigar I have ever smoked... flavors are perfect imo
Now if the wind would give me a break...


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> always up late!


Hell yeah - seems to be the only quiet time in life. I usually don't light up my nightly smoke until around 10:00, after mama goes to bed. I find a late night smoke and checking in with you guys (yes, even you) to be very relaxing....


----------



## GOT14U

Okay I do think I posted this yet....it's been a long night so I may have!
But....I'll I gotta say is "bread fan"!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Had to try another tonight to make sure and yep this is the best cigar I have ever smoked... flavors are perfect imo
> Now if the wind would give me a break...


Oh you need to spread your wings then! One of us cats will bomb you with some go to smokes!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Hell yeah - seems to be the only quiet time in life. I usually don't light up my nightly smoke until around 10:00, after mama goes to bed. I find a late night smoke and checking in with you guys (yes, even you) to be very relaxing....


Poor you! But after all your golfing it probably is relaxing! Lol...have a great night bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Poor you! But after all your golfing it probably is relaxing! Lol...have a great night bud!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


What golfing ? We still have snow on the ground here and the ski slopes are still open. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks we'll start to be able to play. At least I hope so as I just booked a little 4 day golf weekend ! Just got done warning the guy that all 4 of us are cigar smokers and will be outside at night puffing away so he may not want to stick us near anyone he likes !


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Hell yeah - seems to be the only quiet time in life. I usually don't light up my nightly smoke until around 10:00, after mama goes to bed. I find a late night smoke and checking in with you guys (yes, even you) to be very relaxing....


I'm home early tonight, lol. Gotta eat some dinner, then a smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> What golfing ? We still have snow on the ground here and the ski slopes are still open. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks we'll start to be able to play. At least I hope so as I just booked a little 4 day golf weekend ! Just got done warning the guy that all 4 of us are cigar smokers and will be outside at night puffing away so he may not want to stick us near anyone he likes !


It just snowed 2 days ago here in PA. Today it was 75 degrees. The weather says "hold my beer" a lot this time of year.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The trade! D.R.I. !


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

I’m not good at describing cigars but this cigar starts off with a strong pepper kick, then to a smooth cream, then a creamy almond retrohale...
The construction, burn, and taste are pretty good imo.


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure who gifted this one to me. But it's pretydn good! Pairs great with some pantera! 







respect!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Sindicato Hex while catching up on The Blacklist and SVU. It's pretty good, but I will have to revisit it again another time with some rest. It has potential to be great but this one started way too tight.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## toshort

New World .. It's 3:41 am and it's so silent outside..i appreciate silence and this stick. I have some Zep playing super light volume. It's becoming a nice daily ish smoke


----------



## GOT14U

I'm waiting in the air!






Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## toshort

GOT14U said:


> I'm waiting in the air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You're the best just so you know.


----------



## GOT14U

Good night!





Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Lol. I'm going to bed. I'll see y'all around noon. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

My first Homeroll!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Undercrown and Sumatra...so begins vacation with a 12+ hr boston butt smoke...time to unwind a little and pack for the beach tomorrow.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Undercrown and Sumatra...so begins vacation with a 12+ hr boston butt smoke...time to unwind a little and pack for the beach tomorrow.


Slacker....real ******** don't need no vacay shun..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF! R52 Magnum and Kona. The great coffee in this cup courtesy of @poppajon75. Good coffee and a morning cigar has been proven to reduce the homicide rate of the pygmies in New Guinea....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> TGIF! R52 Magnum and Kona. The great coffee in this cup courtesy of @poppajon75. Good coffee and a morning cigar has been proven to reduce the homicide rate of the pygmies in New Guinea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Glad you're enjoying the coffee. I know that rosado is good 

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Escepcion with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Slacker....real ******** don't need no vacay shun.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I gotta make my way down to @*poppajon75* neck of the woods and have me some steamed skrimps at the IP Raw Bar, and maybe wet a line or two for a Red.


----------



## poppajon75

greasemonger said:


> I gotta make my way down to @*poppajon75* neck of the woods and have me some steamed skrimps at the IP Raw Bar, and maybe wet a line or two for a Red.


Don't forget to hit Appalachicola to check out Oyster City Brewery. If we both have the free time we may have to herf...what trouble could we get into just having a good smoke on the coast? 

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## Madderduro

nice break from the normal


----------



## greasemonger

poppajon75 said:


> Don't forget to hit Appalachicola to check out Oyster City Brewery. If we both have the free time we may have to herf...what trouble could we get into just having a good smoke on the coast?
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


Oh yeah the brewery is on the list for sure. My parents offered to babysit the rugrat for that trip. Herf sounds good to me. I dont have a Mario humi, but I'm bringing a good pile of smokes for sure.


----------



## mrolland5500

Noel Rojas Bearded Chef

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ez Butter,
Jury is still out. Started out very creamy and pow but mellowed quickly. Seems to be picking up steam again.










Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

No.2 by My Father.

I've seen a lot of good reviews about My Father cigars, but this is the first one I've ever tried. Really enjoyed it. The smoke was smooth, the flavor kind of nutty. As in . . . edible nuts - nutty, not off-the-wall nutty. Of course, I don't know that I taste cigars as well as others. The aftertaste is easier for me to detect than the actual taste of smoke while actively smoking.

Anyway, I wasn't disappointed with the one MF cigar I've tried so far. 

How does everyone else feel about them? Is the brand worthy of commanding a generally higher price, or are there other cigars out there that are every bit as good, but less expensive?


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Ez Butter,
> Jury is still out. Started out very creamy and pow but mellowed quickly. Seems to be picking up steam again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Yeah it's very creamy I didn't experience the mellowing but with some rest these will be some freaking great morning sticks with coffee!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cromagnon...excellent cigar


----------



## LeatherNeck

Baptiste and a cup of Columbian. 
First I've had of this Oliva exclusive from Famous, but I can see what I've been missing. This will be a regular occupant in my tuppers from now on. It reminds me alot of the O without the peppery spice and more cinnamon. I'm not a fan of the oval box press, however.


----------



## Shaver702

Heading to another project about hour and half away....this should hold me over









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## LeatherNeck

Shaver702 said:


> Heading to another project about hour and half away....this should hold me over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


And if not, they can wait!:grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Not sure who gifted this one to me. But it's pretydn good! Pairs great with some pantera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> respect!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


pairs well with homosexual ****?

didn't know youtube allowed that kind of stuff.

must be categorized as "art"

:wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> TGIF! R52 Magnum and Kona. The great coffee in this cup courtesy of @poppajon75. Good coffee and a morning cigar has been proven to reduce the homicide rate of the pygmies in New Guinea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Baptiste and a cup of Columbian.
> First I've had of this Oliva exclusive from Famous, but I can see what I've been missing. This will be a regular occupant in my tuppers from now on. It reminds me alot of the O without the peppery spice and more cinnamon. I'm not a fan of the oval box press, however.


I was wondering about those. I found some other Oliva exclusives the other day on CBid. We'll see what the deal is with those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

La Herencia Cubana Core, compliments I believe of @huffer33, on the first pleasant day of spring. Beautiful box-pressed richness.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I was wondering about those. I found some other Oliva exclusives the other day on CBid. We'll see what the deal is with those.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Get yourself some! Warning though, don't let the smooth flavors and low strength in the beginning fool you. The last third brought on a beast of unexpected strength. Same flavors but the Vitamin N kicked in at the hour mark. The burn rate slowed as well which leads me to think that the @ss end is ligero laden. I need to do some research on them.


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Get yourself some! Warning though, don't let the smooth flavors and low strength in the beginning fool you. The last third brought on a beast of unexpected strength. Same flavors but the Vitamin N kicked in at the hour mark. The burn rate slowed as well which leads me to think that the @ss end is ligero laden. I need to do some research on them.


Sounds good to me, I love strength. That's why I smoke so many Oliva and AJ sticks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

The new LA Careme









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

skinny monster


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> With @mambo5


Where ya play?

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Madderduro

@msmith1986 u are the man!!! just hit the b&m in Columbia... what a sweet selection and 20% off... nice


----------



## Scotchpig

At the recommendation of my little cal B&M. Now where’s my damn cutter?


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RB









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


With some age, those are fantastic. A great value IMO.

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 so far today :grin2:


----------



## TCstr8

poppajon75 said:


> With some age, those are fantastic. A great value IMO.
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


Agree 100%. This thing has about 18 months on it. Think I was a bigger fan at about the 12 month mark, but still better than ROTT

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> @msmith1986 u are the man!!! just hit the b&m in Columbia... what a sweet selection and 20% off... nice


That is exactly where I got those Deliverance sticks. They carry a lot of Caldwell, CH, Viaje, Tat, and BLTC. You'd never know that nice walk in was hidden in there just driving past that shopping center. As long as you're a member of the discount club it's super nice. That discount makes up for the markup for the little lounge. We gotta get together soon at The Cove or something.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale Maduro for across town. The nic hit and flavor strength in the last half never lets me down when I need it.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

ROTT. Couldn't wait any longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core, compliments I believe of @huffer33, on the first pleasant day of spring. Beautiful box-pressed richness.





BOSSTANK said:


>


I think I have put one of those in about every trade and bomb I've done - I've had really great experiences with the older ones and was psyched to have one pop up from the bottom of the cooler yesterday. I'll have to try the Genesis someone sent but as it stands I'm a big fan especially at the current sale price ~$5.



Gummy Jones said:


> With @mambo5


Thanks for another great stick bud! Seriously I was supposed to have an easy day but everything bogged down. First time it felt like spring was when I got home and lit this one up!

(2015)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fourth Prime Mi and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> ROTT. Couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happens to us all lol....enjoy buddy

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

mrolland5500 said:


> Yeah it's very creamy I didn't experience the mellowing but with some rest these will be some freaking great morning sticks with coffee!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Gummy Jones said:


> With @mambo5


That's the first time I've every seen two dude's sticks touching.


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man. You are going to have to build a walk in with the variety you have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These are much better with a few months on them


----------



## mpomario

These have rested really well haven't smoked one in a while. Nice maduro that leans more towards the medium full as opposed to full. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

EZ Butter...I don't do mild but this stick has some good flavor...creamy, hazelnut, white chocolate, toffee, hint of coffee and butter...halfway thru now getting some cashew...not a maduro but sure ain't bad


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sucker burned for over an hour! However, I did burn it down to almost nothing. So guuuud!


----------



## LeatherNeck

disco_potato said:


> That's the first time I've every seen two dude's sticks touching.


I have typed and erased about half a dozen responses to this post....none of which even came close to abiding by forum rules. Soooo glad I haven't started drinking yet!


----------



## Cherokee98

Sorry for the poor picture I tried using my web cam. Not so good. Anyway it is a Bahia Blu, seems quite mild, but nice flavor.


----------



## mpomario

Meritage habano en toro box pressed Torpedo. Very underrated brand. Want to try the meteor hammer en double perfecto next. Nice mottled wrapper. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Man this Brazilla is hitting the spot with some Aberfeldy!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


One of my favorites!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 202218


Love Ligas all of them!!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## churchpunk

The dinner of champions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zulu Zulu, the years have been kind to these,


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Zulu Zulu, the years have been kind to these,
> 
> View attachment 202305


That's an interesting band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

MB3










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## greasemonger

V Melanio and 7.62 imperial Brown Ale


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R44


----------



## Maxh92

Man O War paired with an Old Fashioned made with Jim Beam Bonded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Like,likel,like......:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> That's an interesting band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the idea was to draw attention to the kids that were/are being conscripted into the civil war in El Salvador, supposedly a percentage from sales goes to a group that advocates children's rights.


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> It just snowed 2 days ago here in PA. Today it was 75 degrees. The weather says "hold my beer" a lot this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hey bud we're not hitting Gettysburg this year on our spring golf trip but heading to Treasure Lake in Dubois. Any shops over that way as cool as Union Cigar ? Or don't you get out to those sticks


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Magnum R44


Under rated for sure...love those...:grin2:6


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Hey bud we're not hitting Gettysburg this year on our spring golf trip but heading to Treasure Lake in Dubois. Any shops over that way as cool as Union Cigar ? Or don't you get out to those sticks


I get up around State College and Altoona every once in a while and there's quite a few decent shops, but I think that's still 20 miles SE of Dubois.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night snack, gave up on the ash... crazy wind...

Jut won a box of 20 of these toros on Cbid for under $100... saved me $89.50. The other sight wanted $189.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Eminence & Malmsey. Madeira is such a great pairing with cigars










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UHC compliments of @Kidvegas on the ride home while listening to some old school Biggie.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

good morning everyone


----------



## Hickorynut

This CAO Pilon courtesy of ...... a great BOTL. The sticky fell off and my picture pages don't show this. Gonna need to invest in some foot bands. Whomever you are thank you and apologies for me being a dumbass









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> UHC compliments of @Kidvegas on the ride home while listening to some old school Biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice Brother, hope that one performed a little better than the last!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano and El Corazon ,


----------



## Madderduro

gunna hide the woman's phone from her...all I hear day & night is stupid angry birds


----------



## Olecharlie

Hella Retro from CF, one nice morning smoke, phenomenal Retrohale!


----------



## bellts

roma craft intemperance


----------



## Olecharlie

It's raining out so this Surrogate seemed appropriate fot a second smoke. Received from @blackrabbit as well as the above Hella Retro. Yes indeed you out did me Blackrabbit but it won't go without punishment. Lol :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro

smoked one of these when it first came out, haven't been able to find em again til yesterday...gotta love Roma Craft all their sticks are top notch


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Nice Brother, hope that one performed a little better than the last!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


It performed flawlessly. The only problem is it was still 75° and 90% humidity when I smoked it on the way home. It got too hot and squishy to fully nub, which was expected. Ever since you got me into Diesel, I'm constantly stocking tuppers from the devil site. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> gunna hide the woman's phone from her...all I hear day & night is stupid angry birds


I thought the angry birds fad died out 4 years ago. Your woman must be behind on the times. I think candy crush died out too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

fat bottom betty


----------



## WABOOM

Blizzard conditions, expecting 5-11" of snow.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Blizzard conditions, expecting 5-11" of snow.


It's 80° here in PA and it snowed a few days ago. Do you happen to live in Montana, Minnesota, Dakota's? Crazy how it seems northern states get snow Sep through almost May.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sure I got 3 hours of free time today :grin2: Padron Magnum Maduro


----------



## bobbya08

Sprouthog said:


> LP L40











Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Seen a couple of you guys smoke this one, got a 5er in yesterday... about to light her up.


----------



## zephead61

An EZ appetizer for the Texas Cigar Festival this evening.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

zephead61 said:


> An EZ appetizer for the Texas Cigar Festival this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wish I was going with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

shooting is done now time to fish....can u spot the cigar in the pic? lol


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Where ya play?
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


we were at oglebay


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> we were at oglebay


Both courses are great.. Haven't been there in over a decade.. Trying to talk my golf group into playing the Palmer course

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

AF Gran Reserva


----------



## OneStrangeOne

All my Exes and a cup of Kona,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> AF Gran Reserva


Whereabouts in Texas are you? I'm just outside of Austin


----------



## zephead61

bobbya08 said:


> I wish I was going with you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish you were too bro! I'll post pics later.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mama said...it's a nice day let's clean up and burn....I said... much obliged ma"am....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## bobbya08

zephead61 said:


> I wish you were too bro! I'll post pics later.


Let me know if they have any event only EZ stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> It's 80° here in PA and it snowed a few days ago. Do you happen to live in Montana, Minnesota, Dakota's? Crazy how it seems northern states get snow Sep through almost May.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, Minnesota


----------



## Madderduro

new La careme


----------



## huffer33

Sungrown for the beautiful sunny day, with snow right around the corner.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another beautiful day here in the redwoods. Black Honey


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> Sure I got 3 hours of free time today :grin2: Padron Magnum Maduro


Yes! I'm sure that'll get strong about halfway down.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro for a ride to the market with girls.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Vudu Black 
This has the most interesting wrapper I've ever encountered. It's almost like suede ("I love suede") and has an extremely rough tree bark like feeling. It's performing perfectly and has an unusual but pleasant flavor with a nice nic hit at the midway point.


----------



## WNYTony

Finally got out for the first round of the year today, and got to smoke some of the bigger sticks received in some trades. 
Rocky Patel Decade courtesy of @ToastEffect
Man O' War courtesy of @bellts
Thank you gentlemen


----------



## greasemonger

Line in the water, green hornet, and a porter. Life is good


----------



## mpomario

bobbya08 said:


> I wish I was going with you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

greasemonger said:


> Line in the water, green hornet, and a porter. Life is good


Living the dream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

killer bee


----------



## mpomario

A well deserved cherry today after having to pull the upper intake on my sons Mustang to replace a $5 dollar bushing on the manifold valve actuator. Washed our cars too. Feeling blessed that we didn't have to replace the actuator at a cost of $300. $21 for the replacement gasket and pack of little plastic bushings. 
La Riqueza bombed to me from a friend. Gonna need to get more of these Pete offerings.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnUSA




----------



## Westside Threat

Epernay and a boutique champagne the wife opened. Epernay was blended to go with champagne but not this one. Champagne needs to have a lot more lees and yeast, this one is too acidic

#firstworldproblems










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


>


River boat casino??

Taz


----------



## csk415




----------



## Madderduro

last smoke of the day


----------



## Maxh92

Upman by AJF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Upman by AJF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are really good smokes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

tazdvl said:


> River boat casino??
> 
> Taz


Yep... getting my butt kicked to haha


----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


> Yep... getting my butt kicked to haha


I was in Vegas this week, in case you couldn't see the machines in the background of my pics. The only thing I got from the slots was free drinks.

Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

tazdvl said:


> I was in Vegas this week, in case you couldn't see the machines in the background of my pics. The only thing I got from the slots was free drinks.
> 
> Taz


Haha... I know how that goes...I gave up on slots and went to the tables, no luck there ether.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild,


----------



## greasemonger

Night fishin with a nica rustica courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## WNYTony

Tonight's offering - AVO Syncro Nicaragua


----------



## Westside Threat

Duplicate post


----------



## Westside Threat

No 9










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Forgot to post earlier









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Number two for the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Room 101 Fine Ash exclusive....very good, it's in the same ball park as the Hit and Runs.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> Forgot to post earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love the glassware brother! However, (forgive me) I don't picture you the "executive" type. 
As for myself, I've never found the practicality of purchasing $$$ crystal decanter sets for my $20 bottom shelf ambers. Which, by the way, require more of a gulp with a chaser than a neat sip. 
Then again, I'm no Boss either.:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

AB American Sungrown courtesy of @LeatherNeck and Costa Rican on this stormy morn....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG and Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








The weather finally cleared and it looks to be a beautiful day


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> Love the glassware brother! However, (forgive me) I don't picture you the "executive" type.
> As for myself, I've never found the practicality of purchasing $$$ crystal decanter sets for my $20 bottom shelf ambers. Which, by the way, require more of a gulp with a chaser than a neat sip.
> Then again, I'm no Boss either.:grin2:


Thanks, lol. I'm not really the "executive" type, but I do enjoy good drinks. I rarely ever have mixed drinks so what I keep around are usually single malts, good whiskey, bourbons, and rums.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

yesterday 86° and sunny...today high of 49° and rain all day...its like some sick twisted game


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Room 101 Fine Ash exclusive....very good, it's in the same ball park as the Hit and Runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Placed my first order with Fine Ash yesterday. They are the only internet site with Feral Flying Pig in 1's or 5'vers in stock. Picked up a favorite UF13 and 4 more ligas. They had the Grand Opening yesterday, did you go out?


----------



## Olecharlie

My ole faithful and some Pete’s!


----------



## Olecharlie

quesquared said:


> Thanks, lol. I'm not really the "executive" type, but I do enjoy good drinks. I rarely ever have mixed drinks so what I keep around are usually single malts, good whiskey, bourbons, and rums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Same here!


----------



## greasemonger

La Duena and Sumatra


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Placed my first order with Fine Ash yesterday. They are the only internet site with Feral Flying Pig in 1's or 5'vers in stock. Picked up a favorite UF13 and 4 more ligas. They had the Grand Opening yesterday, did you go out?


Oh ya! It was something else. Grabbed a box of their special room 101 sticks and watched the people for awhile.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today, its a 46x5 Nica Puro made as a test, its a bit harsh, i made 2 so i will leave the other a few months, lets see if it mellows out.


----------



## TexaSmoke

You roll your own cigars? That's awesome. How long did it take you to figure out a proper blend?



Fusion said:


> One of my own today, its a 46x5 Nica Puro made as a test, its a bit harsh, i made 2 so i will leave the other a few months, lets see if it mellows out.


----------



## Fusion

TexaSmoke said:


> You roll your own cigars? That's awesome. How long did it take you to figure out a proper blend?


Oh im just a beginner and still experimenting, i do have 2 blends i keep, i call them they yellow and the pink, take a look at the rolling thread, some interesting reading.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...10763-anyone-rolling-their-own-cigars-61.html


----------



## zephead61

bobbya08 said:


> Let me know if they have any event only EZ stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No EZ present at the event. But everyone else was.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

quesquared said:


> Thanks, lol. I'm not really the "executive" type, but I do enjoy good drinks. I rarely ever have mixed drinks so what I keep around are usually single malts, good whiskey, bourbons, and rums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Like I said....BOSS!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks, I'll definitely give that a read.



Fusion said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You roll your own cigars? That's awesome. How long did it take you to figure out a proper blend?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh im just a beginner and still experimenting, i do have 2 blends i keep, i call them they yellow and the pink, take a look at the rolling thread, some interesting reading.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...10763-anyone-rolling-their-own-cigars-61.html
Click to expand...


----------



## quesquared

LeatherNeck said:


> Like I said....BOSS!


Well in that case it's Learned behavior from your posts!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Perfect mild smoke to start the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splattttttt

Good taste on both categories bud


----------



## Olecharlie

A gifted RP and my Favorite Dunkel. I can’t figure out where this stick came from but maybe a Christmas exchange? Pretty good smoke, burn is off a little. Anyway Thanks BOTL.


----------



## BOSSTANK

First one of this brand for me... bout to light her up


----------



## quesquared

My day so far
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Had to dump the RP halfway! First One of these Monte's !

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=202930&stc=1&d=1523823747


----------



## Cherokee98

Today smoke was gifted by a friend, long lasting and tasty.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

quesquared said:


> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Good Night Good Day. Hell Good,Good,Good... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mmm good


----------



## Hickorynut

Had bigger plans today....but these year old La Aurora Los Escogidos Maduro will make up for the rain....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Mmm good


Mmmmm.....real good.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG and Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 202778
> 
> 
> The weather finally cleared and it looks to be a beautiful day


It is beautiful and cool. Low humidity too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Had to dump the RP halfway! First One of these Monte's !
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=202930&stc=1&d=1523823747


 How is it bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Chocolate Milk & Founders CBS. Match made in heaven










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> How is it bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Monte was a solid smoke not on my Can't wait to buy more list.


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> The Monte was a solid smoke not on my Can't wait to buy more list.


Ok I thought maybe it was just me

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Even though it's far from a Sun day, it is Sun Grown Sunday so I reached for my favorite; an AB American SGB. Aaaaaahhhh, now to sit out back and listen to the ran falling through the leaves of trees. Reeeeelaxing! 
Hey! Sum-body grab me'a ber!:drinking:


----------



## greasemonger

R B Genesis Project courtesy of @Hickorynut


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromag mode5

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## eliot

I picked up a bundle of one of my local tobacconists house blend maduro for my cousins 30th birthday party. They're very tasty. I might have to replace FdO and Famous Nic 3000s with them as my daily smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another new cigar to me... Im on a roll today. 
Now trying to enjoy this cigar in 40mph wind gust lol...


----------



## Maxh92

Crowned Heads LC '17. Solid smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Pretty sure the wife is in labor, so... decided to wait it out and have a short stick and grill some meat. Wish me luck gents!


----------



## Westside Threat

Semper Noctem said:


> Pretty sure the wife is in labor, so... decided to wait it out and have a short stick and grill some meat. Wish me luck gents!


Haha...totally have your priorities in order! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Semper Noctem

Westside Threat said:


> Haha...totally have your priorities in order! :vs_laugh:


Yessir! I figure it will take a while - and she will be much happier with some meat in her belly, and I'll be much happier with a cigar while I wait.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ like Sunday afternoon type of day. Nice aged beer along for the ride.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Semper Noctem said:


> Pretty sure the wife is in labor, so... decided to wait it out and have a short stick and grill some meat. Wish me luck gents!


Awesome!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> R B Genesis Project courtesy of @Hickorynut


Like I always said....that's my deserted island smoke...and your picture proves it...hahaha....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat TAA 2016 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## mrolland5500

Ashton VSG Sungrown









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Like I always said....that's my deserted island smoke...and your picture proves it...hahaha....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


As a matter of fact that is a deserted island. St. Vincent's wildlife refuge. Used to be a private zoo. Had a bald eagle come in and hang out an hour so to see if I'd give him a free meal. Even they wont eat the sail cats. Good smoke and stayed burning great despite the windy conditions.


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> Like I always said....that's my deserted island smoke...and your picture proves it...hahaha....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I've never had it. Got an active order going on CB, they are economical so time to pick up a single.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Even though it's far from a Sun day, it is Sun Grown Sunday so I reached for my favorite; an AB American SGB. Aaaaaahhhh, now to sit out back and listen to the ran falling through the leaves of trees. Reeeeelaxing!
> Hey! Sum-body grab me'a ber!:drinking:


That's how I started my day...less the beer...


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> I've never had it. Got an active order going on CB, they are economical so time to pick up a single.


They are good after 3months...they are great at 12-18....


----------



## PTAaron

Chocolate Chip Cookie... delicious!
Thanks @JtAv8tor!


















Only got to enjoy 2/3 of it though... got a call from the wife that I needed to head home ASAP


----------



## Ender1553

First one of these, thanks @mpomario

Little bit stronger of a flavor than I'm used to









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Needed to get this thing out of my humidor before it started infusing it’s neighbors. Not really into these, but the burn has been perfect since the start and it hasn’t been a terrible experience. Nice change of pace and cleared the last infused from the stash. Two birds...


----------



## BOSSTANK

PTAaron said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookie... delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to enjoy 2/3 of it though... got a call from the wife that I needed to head home ASAP


There's a cigar that taste like a chocolate chip cookie? :vs_OMG:


----------



## cracker1397

Juntos torpedo
by Viaje and EP Carrillo 
If it tastes anything like it smells this is going to be a great smoke. Can't wait to get it started









Very nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino


----------



## WNYTony

Fable Fourth Prime, because @GOT14U told me they were good


----------



## tazdvl

TexaSmoke said:


> Needed to get this thing out of my humidor before it started infusing it's neighbors. Not really into these, but the burn has been perfect since the start and it hasn't been a terrible experience. Nice change of pace and cleared the last infused from the stash. Two birds...


I have a sealed acrylic jar for my Acid Extraordinary Larry and Roam cigars. I never put them in my humidor. Occasionally I feel like smoking a bouquet of flowers, and Larry is good for that.

Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another new to me, last of the day.

Xikar HC Habano2










Ash got a lil wonky, she dont like the wind so I will finish her inside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor and a Columbian Sumatra blend,


----------



## PTAaron

BOSSTANK said:


> There's a cigar that taste like a chocolate chip cookie? :vs_OMG:


I'll tell ya, it was pretty awesome! Was sad to have to end it after an hour and 15 minutes, but there was a situation that required me to be back at home 

From the Ezra Zion site:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Enjoyed one of my homerolls tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Enjoyed one of my homerolls tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Condega Serie S from Casa Fernandez :grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

man did these improve with a bit of rest...hated this stick, was like licking a new baseball glove then chewing some fresh cut cedar...it was bad...those flavors mellowed significantly now there's a bit of spice and nuttiness coming thru


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Both courses are great.. Haven't been there in over a decade.. Trying to talk my golf group into playing the Palmer course
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


let me know


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> let me know


Will do.. If I get a weekend off we'll get tee time this summer.

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## msmith1986

I decided to smoke this a week from ROTT because the mailman really beat the crap out of it. Even with a 3" foot crack and 1" head crack, it's burning pretty good. Really good medium flavor, earth, cocoa, leather, and light spice.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fdla


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP Fifteenth and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TexaSmoke

This mighty mighty Maduro.


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I decided to smoke this a week from ROTT because the mailman really beat the crap out of it. Even with a 3" foot crack and 1" head crack, it's burning pretty good. Really good medium flavor, earth, cocoa, leather, and light spice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My man! Been wanting to see someone try those before I picked any up. Sounds like a safe bet!:vs_cool:


----------



## bellts

Joya Black


----------



## mpomario

Westside Threat said:


> EZ Chocolate Milk & Founders CBS. Match made in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Oh man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Semper Noctem said:


> Pretty sure the wife is in labor, so... decided to wait it out and have a short stick and grill some meat. Wish me luck gents!


Hey you are doing your part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today after cleaning cars all day.
















Both were very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Aging Room Mi Tierra and a Red Brick Chai Spice Milk Stout


----------



## mpomario

On deck and loving it. The box I scored has some age on it. The cellos have been pretty dark. Burning and tasting great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeg612

Always one of my favorites...


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow, not a bad stick for $1.49


----------



## Olecharlie

Amazing for $1.49 lol


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yard Work


----------



## mrolland5500

RAF Mike Bellody









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Always a good smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

Kristoff maduro...tons of good smoke


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> My man! Been wanting to see someone try those before I picked any up. Sounds like a safe bet!:vs_cool:


This came in the 5 size sampler on CB. Fiver for $11. I can't wait to try the bigger ones that came with it. Classic RP, I instantly need more to put to rest for a while.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I smoke a fair amount of these black labels and never had one disappoint until now. This is the first time I've seen filler burn almost pure white, but the binder won't burn and is hard and black. I guess there's a first time for everything.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Triple Maduro for Monday


----------



## Fusion

This on a rainy day in Vacaville


----------



## bellts

Hickorynut said:


> My man! Been wanting to see someone try those before I picked any up. Sounds like a safe bet!:vs_cool:


I have a couple if you want them.... (or did I donate them... I'll have to check)


----------



## msmith1986

After that disappointment I grabbed the ugliest Smithdale maduro in the box. Old faithful won't let me down.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Now to plan the day....Oliva G and Guatemalan is a safe bet to start the day....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Now to plan the day....Oliva G and Guatemalan is a safe bet to start the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Always!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Genesis the Project and Sumatra to jumpstart my day,


----------



## Kidvegas

A little cheapie purchased just about a year ago. Not a bad budget minded smoke IMO. Great construction burn line and draw. For about $2.20 or so by the box performing quite well!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## disco_potato

LP Family Series Miami

Nutty, bready, gooood.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tatuaje Cojonu at Indian Pass, FL


----------



## Rondo

Sinistro Habana Vieja
Thanks @bobbya08


----------



## greasemonger

Royal Danish courtesy of @Hickorynut Its a tasty little sucker!


----------



## blackrabbit

@Fusion- special #15


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> @*Fusion*- special #15


Thats an ugly stick lol, my first try at a big RG and a wrapper that was not meant for a Cigar, how was it?


----------



## blackrabbit

Fusion said:


> Thats an ugly stick lol, my first try at a big RG and a wrapper that was not meant for a Cigar, how was it?


Pretty good. It required a couple touchups but overall construction was good. The flavor was a creamy earthy/woody/cedar with baking spices. What are the leaf components?


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> Pretty good. It required a couple touchups but overall construction was good. The flavor was a creamy earthy/woody/cedar with baking spices. What are the leaf components?


Nic Habano Ligero, Brazil Habano Viso, Dom seco Olor Fillers (Dom seco Olor majority)aged Fronto binder, aged Fronto wrapper.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Most excellent cigar compliments of @Shaver702
Had to stop what I was doing, sit down and enjoy this one. Thank you sir.


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Most excellent cigar compliments of @Shaver702
> Had to stop what I was doing, sit down and enjoy this one. Thank you sir.


Padrons....are to be smoked without another care in the world. When I plan on sitting on then back porch and just watch the cows roam by...I get a fine pardon.

Enjoy bud!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu at Indian Pass, FL


Excellent picture


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> and smoked it to the nub... really enjoyed that one...
> 
> What RH you keep your humi at @Shaver702? Mine has been at 67 for a while now, I'm thinking of lowering it to around 65 or so...


I keep my NC at 67 and CC at 65.


----------



## Fusion

A My Father that dont get much love, well i love em:grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

As I'm out enjoying this excellent cigar, look who shows up... Cigar Express.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

That reminds me, I have a mountain of those $100 Wine vouchers from ordering stuff. Anybody ever use those? I don’t drink wine.


----------



## Fusion

Why is it that when i "like" any @mrolland5500 posts i dont have a clue what cigar he is smoking lol


----------



## mrolland5500

Fusion said:


> Why is it that when i "like" any @mrolland5500 posts i dont have a clue what cigar he is smoking lol


Sorry bud it's the Gonzo Santeria

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba One and Only with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> Why is it that when i "like" any @mrolland5500 posts i dont have a clue what cigar he is smoking lol


That's not true. I saw him smoke an oliva ONCE. Other then that, yeah I'm lost


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> That's not true. I saw him smoke an oliva ONCE. Other then that, yeah I'm lost


Nah, I've seen him smoke Norteño, Nat Sherman, Umbagog, and BLTC sticks plenty of times. I'm not entirely lost, but half the time it's a mystery.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Nah, I've seen him smoke Norteño, Nat Sherman, Umbagog, and BLTC sticks plenty of times. I'm not entirely lost, but half the time it's a mystery.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


...I don't know what any of those are


----------



## msmith1986

This one is confusing but also one of the best cigars I've had in a while. Confusing because it has a stupid 4ft band with a normal one on top, and it's from Oliva Tobacco, not Oliva Cigars, and I can't find who actually rolled it. It started with cream, cedar, spice, and leather. Then it changed to caramel, earthy oak, chocolate, cherry, and pepper. 
A quick search says the Ecuador habano wrapper is an angel's cut from 2011, USA binder, and Esteli 2010 filler. It is fantastic, halfway it goes from med to full, and I recommend trying it. Another quick look at buy history says I paid $12 for a fiver, definitely worth the money. I'm gonna need more for long term revisits.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> ...I don't know what any of those are


What rock are you hiding under? Lol. How about the stick I just posted?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> This one is confusing but also one of the best cigars I've had in a while. Confusing because it has a stupid 4ft band with a normal one on top, and it's from Oliva Tobacco, not Oliva Cigars, and I can't find who actually rolled it. It started with cream, cedar, spice, and leather. Then it changed to caramel, earthy oak, chocolate, cherry, and pepper.
> A quick search says the Ecuador habano wrapper is an angel's cut from 2011, USA binder, and Esteli 2010 filler. It is fantastic, halfway it goes from med to full, and I recommend trying it. Another quick look at buy history says I paid $12 for a fiver, definitely worth the money. I'm gonna need more for long term revisits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/latitude-zero-cigars/1475407/


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/latitude-zero-cigars/1475407/


Yup, I got them on cbid. Got the info from CI just now, lol. I'm about to the nub and it's been very enjoyable.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I don't know what any of those are
> 
> 
> 
> What rock are you hiding under? Lol. How about the stick I just posted?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Never tried it but yeah those seem to go on sale a lot

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigarfu/latitude-zero-cigars/2012214/#p-2012215


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Midnight Express trade with @blackrabbit. My first, so many sticks I haven't tried in the ones you sent. :smile2:

Very nice smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> How you rate that Joya Mario?


----------



## mrolland5500

It's a pretty decent stick Leather black pepper hints of bread dark coffee nutty I have a half box left it's box worthy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Why is it that when i "like" any @mrolland5500 posts i dont have a clue what cigar he is smoking lol


Lol, understood but he smokes some might fine Sticks!


----------



## Fusion

Last one for me today.


----------



## Olecharlie

No good deed goes unpinished, lol. I think @blackrabbit deserves some punishment for this "FINE ASH"! Anyone want to second that?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


How is the double compared to the standard Maduro?


----------



## cracker1397

Ltd Room 101 Namakubi Roxxo 
Courtesy of @disco_potato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> No good deed goes unpinished, lol. I think @blackrabbit deserves some punishment for this "FINE ASH"! Anyone want to second that?


I 2nd that!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that band. Hope the smoke was just as good.


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> My ole faithful and some Pete's!


Good man. Peet's makes great coffee.


----------



## csk415

I was a little worried about this one. So far it's not to bad. I think I'm going to pick up a 5er to have on hand. About 3 months on it since I've had it Guess AJ made it a little better. If you don't like pepper on the retro stay away.


----------



## mrolland5500

csk415 said:


> Love that band. Hope the smoke was just as good.


Darn good smoke bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Four Kicks


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> No good deed goes unpinished, lol. I think @blackrabbit deserves some punishment for this "FINE ASH"! Anyone want to second that?


That is a nice ash.

However, I have gotten beaten bloody plenty in the past. I don't think I am fully healed yet.


----------



## MattT

Felt like something short but with a little kick. This weather is getting to me. Right stick for the hot tub tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> That is a nice ash.
> 
> However, I have gotten beaten bloody plenty in the past. I don't think I am fully healed yet.


Ok well you should be recovered by the time my partner gets back to the states. I'll holler out!


----------



## ebnash

EZ FHK from the spring pass. Has the most off putting wrapper burn smell, but it tastes and smokes very well


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> How is the double compared to the standard Maduro?


Double delicious... it's become my Fav NUB next to the Cameroon


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Black for Tuesday


----------



## msmith1986

Perfect light smoke for the ride home to get some dinner.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Late smoke on a week day...cause I can!:wink2:


----------



## Matfam1

Almost forgot to post... Papas Fritas, amazing little cigar. @ebnash. Thanks again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> That is a nice ash.
> 
> However, I have gotten beaten bloody plenty in the past. I don't think I am fully healed yet.


Dont let him kid you. I've seen the devastation issued by the rabid rabbit........:grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Having a puff of this Torano Royal Blue as I watch the minutes pass on this graveyard shift.


----------



## Westside Threat

CAO Amazon Basin & Four Roses Barrel Strength










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Last one for today.

You ever just stand and stare at your cigars trying to decide wich one to smoke... haha

Then once you chose one right for the moment, then try and decide on what type of cut you want.


----------



## tazdvl

Last one of these I had in the humidor. I haven't been too keen on them. The flavor just hasn't been to my liking. In this gar's favor tho, the burn has been perfect, and although a bit tight, the draw was good. There are plenty of other sticks I'd reach for first, but I'd smoke another one of these in a pinch.









Taz 
Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.

Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.

- Barbara Bush, RIP


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Last one of these I had in the humidor. I haven't been too keen on them. The flavor just hasn't been to my liking. In this gar's favor tho, the burn has been perfect, and although a bit tight, the draw was good. There are plenty of other sticks I'd reach for first, but I'd smoke another one of these in a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.
> 
> Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.
> 
> - Barbara Bush, RIP


I can't read the band but it looks like Macanudo.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> I can't read the band but it looks like Macanudo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yup. It's a Macanudo. Received a few in a sampler over a year ago.

Taz 
Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.

Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.

- Barbara Bush, RIP


----------



## msmith1986

Titan 660 maduro before bed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon Northern with a Columbian/Sumatra blend,


----------



## Hickorynut

Bobalu Doble Capa and Costa Rican. I took the challenge and bought a dark sampler. The only memorable ones have been the Fuerte and Sungrown.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Las Calaveras









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoyed CLE after the weekend without a cigar.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

finally getting time to sit down and actually enjoy a cigar...past few days ain't been much fun...time for a little deliverance oh yeah


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting the day with a Custom from Ruiz cigars Sparks NV


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BOSSTANK

First stick of the day, and first Diesel for me...


----------



## blackrabbit

Curivari- El Gran Rey

Good smoke, great construction. To me it was similar to the Undercrown Shade in flavor profile.
Thanks @Gumby-cr. :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> finally getting time to sit down and actually enjoy a cigar...past few days ain't been much fun...time for a little deliverance oh yeah












Nice pic man :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice pic man :thumb:


Glad someone else got the HP4 like me.....cigar lighter / welder....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## huffer33

AB second. I guess I forget when I got these.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

blackrabbit said:


> Curivari- El Gran Rey
> 
> Good smoke, great construction. To me it was similar to the Undercrown Shade in flavor profile.
> Thanks @*Gumby-cr*. :vs_cool:


Glad you enjoyed it :grin2: It's my favorite from the Curivari line.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Undercrown Shade. I'm going to blame the turfed up foot on my cutter which came apart last week. I did a repair on the cutter but might have left too much space between the blades. Now when I make a cut there's a tiny stair-step like bump on the foot, which might have affected the wrapper.

... or Drew Estates might have just used a bum wrapper, but I've never had that problem with them before.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you drove a Ford. When did you switch to Ram?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

These are always good, I just hate the fragile wrapper. Even with a sharp straight cut it cracked an inch. I prefer dark thick wrappers because of flavor anyway, the bonus is usually less cracking problems.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> These are always good, I just hate the fragile wrapper. Even with a sharp straight cut it cracked an inch. I prefer dark thick wrappers because of flavor anyway, the bonus is usually less cracking problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A few of my sticks cracked like that in the last month or so. They are sitting at 63 to 65 RH for months.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> A few of my sticks cracked like that in the last month or so. They are sitting at 63 to 65 RH for months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Most of my tuppers sit between 65-67% for quite some time. It's only the thin wrapper sticks that have been cracking like this for me. I would just punch them with a 44 mag punch, but I like a full cut a lot better.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.William

my first nica libre! all I can say is WOW!

opening the cello, before taking it out, smelled of hay and tobacco. wrapper smells of hay and foot, like black tea.

don't know if It's due to being box pressed (this is my first box pressed cigar, But I'm liking the box press so far) But the cap was a little hard to make out, due to that I didn't cut as much as I normally would off, for fear of it unraveling on me. But draw isn't bad

I'm only 15 minutes in But after a couple puffs I retrohaled and Woah that cleared my sinuses. I've had a handful of san Andre's wrapper and this one has been the most peppery. 

I'm getting flavors of creamy coffee, black tea and of course pepper. great stick!


----------



## Olecharlie

Man this is a great stick for the price. $4.45 per stick on cigar page! Great pairing with the Aberfeldy!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Man this is a great stick for the price. $4.45 per stick on cigar page! Great pairing with the Aberfeldy!


We are gonna get along just fine @Olecharlie I love to pair my cigars with a good single malt. Aberfeldy is a knockout for the price tag. I like a good, smoky scotch. Springbank has been a hit at my house lately.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> We are gonna get along just fine @Olecharlie I love to pair my cigars with a good single malt. Aberfeldy is a knockout for the price tag. I like a good, smoky scotch. Springbank has been a hit at my house lately.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Yes Aberfeldy is great for the price. I keep a few bottles of my favorites on hand. From Aberfeldy 12 yr to Macallan Rare cask. Looking to try a 30 year Balvenie but the price tag won't let me take the plunge. Lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Yes Aberfeldy is great for the price. I keep a few bottles of my favorites on hand. From Aberfeldy 12 yr to Macallan Rare cask. Looking to try a 30 year Balvenie but the price tag won't let me take the plunge. Lol


Oh my! My pocketbook had never allowed me to drink a scotch that was old enough to order it's own scotch.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## beeg612

Olecharlie said:


> Yes Aberfeldy is great for the price. I keep a few bottles of my favorites on hand. From Aberfeldy 12 yr to Macallan Rare cask. Looking to try a 30 year Balvenie but the price tag won't let me take the plunge. Lol


That's on my list, too! I always keep a bottle of Balvenie Single Barrel 12 and DoubleWood 12 on hand. Each bottle of Single Barrel, which I make sure to get different barrel numbers each purchase, has been at the top of the best Scotches I've ever tasted.


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso. Rested 2 years. This is really hitting the spot right now.


----------



## TexaSmoke

beeg612 said:


> That's on my list, too! I always keep a bottle of Balvenie Single Barrel 12 and DoubleWood 12 on hand. Each bottle of Single Barrel, which I make sure to get different barrel numbers each purchase, has been at the top of the best Scotches I've ever tasted.


Never had a Balvenie. I'll keep an eye out for it next time I'm shopping for spirits.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## greasemonger

Futuro wednesday courtesy of @mrolland5500 and a beer they named just for him (its a DuClaw chocolate peanut butter porter)


----------



## BOSSTANK

Have I said I love this stick...


----------



## mrolland5500

Cavalier Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Singulare Anunnaki


----------



## beeg612

TexaSmoke said:


> Never had a Balvenie. I'll keep an eye out for it next time I'm shopping for spirits.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


I can't recommend it enough. The Single Barrel is more pungent than the DoubleWood, the latter also being roughly half the price here in Orlando. Both are extremely good. Happy tasting!


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> Yes Aberfeldy is great for the price. I keep a few bottles of my favorites on hand. From Aberfeldy 12 yr to Macallan Rare cask. Looking to try a 30 year Balvenie but the price tag won't let me take the plunge. Lol


The oldest peated single malt I've ever had was Connemara 22 year old. Paired it with AVO Dominant 13th. That was a wonderful night drinking and smoking with friends.









Taz


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Futuro wednesday courtesy of @mrolland5500 and a beer they named just for him (its a DuClaw chocolate peanut butter porter)


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeg612

tazdvl said:


> The oldest peated single malt I've ever had was Connemara 22 year old. Paired it with AVO Dominant 13th. That was a wonderful night drinking and smoking with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz


I'll second this choice. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if my recollection is correct, this is the only peated Irish Whiskey. And it is tasty.


----------



## beeg612




----------



## cracker1397

The truth about "The T." is that it is an outstanding smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

A little spicy, but this thing billows smoke. Not bad at all!

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## tazdvl

beeg612 said:


> I'll second this choice. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if my recollection is correct, this is the only peated Irish Whiskey. And it is tasty.


This was, by far, the most complex single malt I have ever had. I wouldn't know where to start describing the range of emotions my taste buds went through with every sip. Smooth is an understatement, and it finishes with this fading smokey flavor that perfectly complimented the AVO.

There, I'm done being a poet for tonight.

Taz 
Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.

Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.

- Barbara Bush, RIP


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Belicoso. Rested 2 years. This is really hitting the spot right now.


Mmmmm. I might have to smoke one of those when I get home.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V Melanio,


----------



## WNYTony

Oliva time


----------



## msmith1986

cracker1397 said:


> The truth about "The T." is that it is an outstanding smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An outstanding smoke paired with......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I thought you drove a Ford. When did you switch to Ram?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol......Hell I've still got the Ford I've had the dodge about 3 months now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol......Hell I've still got the Ford I've had the dodge about 3 months now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. Well, you gotta switch it up every now and then. That's the first time I noticed you in a Dodge. I was a mechanic for too long so I prefer a Cummins over a Powerstroke by far anyway. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> I see. Well, you gotta switch it up every now and then. That's the first time I noticed you in a Dodge. I was a mechanic for too long so I prefer a Cummins over a Powerstroke by far anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk










So here's the new truck Yeah actually the F250 was my back up I previously had a dodge as well that was wrecked









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> So here's the new truck Yeah actually the F250 was my back up I previously had a dodge as well that was wrecked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap! I hope everything turned out ok. "All my friends, love a low-rider...." 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Holy crap! I hope everything turned out ok. "All my friends, love a low-rider...."
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 Lol.....Yeah I don't get a scratch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

this should do nicely after one heck of an annoying time at work....
LP T52 that's been napping for a couple years


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol.....Yeah I don't get a scratch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah........cause totaled doesn't mean "totally scratched"......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah........cause totaled doesn't mean "totally scratched"......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hit and Run


----------



## ebnash

greasemonger said:


> Hit and Run


YES!!!! Great smoke there!


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and Columbian. Went to bed around 6:00 so I'm up earlier than usual. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Here's my #thriftythursday as well. Factory throwout #59 sweet. One of my favorite little dollar smokes.








Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## disco_potato

Tramp Stamp

Burnt oatmeal cookie. Delicious.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Here's my #thriftythursday as well. Factory throwout #59 sweet. One of my favorite little dollar smokes.
> View attachment 204145
> 
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


There's always a few different jars of those at the B&Ms around here for I think $1 or less. Are they long filler or mixed/short? Any idea who makes them? I might have to grab one to fully investigate now that I see someone smokes them, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Tramp Stamp
> 
> Burnt oatmeal cookie. Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Bro, the name alone just put that thing on my list. Oatmeal cookies are my jam and IMHO one of the most underrated cookies out there!

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

I found this. Not sure....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> There's always a few different jars of those at the B&Ms around here for I think $1 or less. Are they long filler or mixed/short? Any idea who makes them? I might have to grab one to fully investigate now that I see someone smokes them, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are made by JC Newman. If you like a little hint of sweet and a cheap smoke, they are right up your alley. A bundle of 20 is about 22 bucks shipped at full retail.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Bro, the name alone just put that thing on my list. Oatmeal cookies are my jam and IMHO one of the most underrated cookies out there!
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Just keep in mind I said burnt, and I do mean BURNT. Like you forgot you had cookies in the oven and decided to take long nap, burnt. Dark, strong, burned oatmeal cookie flavor. Some roasted nut/chestnut in there too.


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Just keep in mind I said burnt, and I do mean BURNT. Like you forgot you had cookies in the oven and decided to take long nap, burnt. Dark, strong, burned oatmeal cookie flavor. Some roasted nut/chestnut in there too.


Hmmm, sounds like further testing is needing to render a verdict. Gonna keep it on the list. Thanks for the info, disco.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Fusion

Not quite thrifty for Thursday but not expensive either MF FDLA


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Out of all my lighters that is my favorite one, the Rocky Patel twin torch. ^
Not sure who makes it but it’s perfect.


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I found this. Not sure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh....and they, regrettably, are short filler

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## disco_potato

Fuma Em Corda

Great ROTT. Tons of smoke.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

man...do not eat a pickle before a cigar...not the best pairing


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas. Darn good!


----------



## Matfam1

EZ Chocolate Chip Cookie

Off on workers comp, it's a beautiful day, I'm in the backyard in the hammock

This cigar is amazing, thanks @JtAv8tor

Life's mostly good except the knee. See a surgeon tomorrow









Hehe, forgot about the feet @UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Feet


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Enjoying some rare Seattle sunshine with a Drew Estate Java toro (box press) and a cup of coffee.

Good way to boost energy for the second half of the work day.










Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Kristoff Ligero Maduro, very dark, rustic and oily. The Ligero leaves do it justice. Balvenie 12 yr Doublewood.


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> man...do not eat a pickle before a cigar...not the best pairing


How is the Italia, I like the Brazila...


----------



## greasemonger

CFed Irish Car Bomb courtesy of @JtAv8tor now this sucker right here is great. Second half is marvelous with creamy chocolate. Thanks again man!

Perfect on a slow walk with the wife, dog, and youngin after an awesome dinner at The Hole In The Wall and beers at Oyster City Brewing Co in Apalachicola, FL (thanks for that reccomendation @poppajon75 we brought home a growler of the stout and 2 of the Tupelo Honeys which were both great!)


----------



## Fusion

Todays round 2 smoke


----------



## poppajon75

greasemonger said:


> CFed Irish Car Bomb courtesy of @JtAv8tor now this sucker right here is great. Second half is marvelous with creamy chocolate. Thanks again man!
> 
> Perfect on a slow walk with the wife, dog, and youngin after an awesome dinner at The Hole In The Wall and beers at Oyster City Brewing Co in Apalachicola, FL (thanks for that reccomendation @poppajon75 we brought home a growler of the stout and 2 of the Tupelo Honeys which were both great!)


Yeah buddy! Up the Creek is a good spot to eat too. I'm glad you liked the brewery. It's cool to order a beer right next to the action.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Maxh92

Amazon Basin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> CFed Irish Car Bomb courtesy of @JtAv8tor now this sucker right here is great. Second half is marvelous with creamy chocolate. Thanks again man!
> 
> Perfect on a slow walk with the wife, dog, and youngin after an awesome dinner at The Hole In The Wall and beers at Oyster City Brewing Co in Apalachicola, FL (thanks for that reccomendation @poppajon75 we brought home a growler of the stout and 2 of the Tupelo Honeys which were both great!)


Ill second that as a great cigar....but you suck! I'm glad you are having a great vacay :smile2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Car gar.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD La Nox and Kona,


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> Last one for today.
> 
> You ever just stand and stare at your cigars trying to decide wich one to smoke... haha
> 
> Then once you chose one right for the moment, then try and decide on what type of cut you want.


What did you think? Had one the other day and thought it was a good stick. Nice and peppery.


----------



## FLsmoker

good, quick smoke


----------



## WNYTony

The '17 edition


----------



## mpomario

Trash....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'm still new to the game, but this is the nicest smoke I have had yet. It's fan-freaking-tastic!

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

Umbagog courtesy of @mrolland5500 It's awesome, thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night or early morning cigar. Man this was a good one, very relaxing and great tasting...


----------



## BOSSTANK

csk415 said:


> What did you think? Had one the other day and thought it was a good stick. Nice and peppery.


I've only had 2 of these so far, the first one I regular cut and it was ok. Not bad but not outstanding... Now the 2nd one I had in that picture I V-cut it and didn't enjoy it at all. The V-cut totally changed the taste, for the worse imo. 
I'm still experimenting with what cigars I like to use the V-cut on.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> I've only had 2 of these so far, the first one I regular cut and it was ok. Not bad but not outstanding... Now the 2nd one I had in that picture I V-cut it and didn't enjoy it at all. The V-cut totally changed the taste, for the worse imo.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with what cigars I like to use the V-cut on.


So, even the cut can change the flavor? I have so much to learn. Maybe the local community college offers courses on this...

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> So, even the cut can change the flavor? I have so much to learn. Maybe the local community college offers courses on this...
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Some people say it does, most say it doesn't... That cigar just seemed to be more concentrated and almost bitter with a deep V-cut to me. Ive only been smoking cigars for a couple of months and I still a have a lot to learn myself.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> How is the Italia, I like the Brazila...


The Italia is one of my favorites, it's got a unique spice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

@bobbya08 thank you for the great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fourth Prime sunrise


----------



## mrolland5500

msmith1986 said:


> Umbagog courtesy of @mrolland5500 It's awesome, thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well deserved brother enjoy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano with Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> The '17 edition


Have you heard if there'll be an '18?


----------



## greasemonger

SLR since nothings biting


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> SLR since nothings biting


Maybe you can use that 4 ft band for a flasher above the lure!:vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you heard if there'll be an '18?


Yes sir, they teased a picture of the band !


----------



## Hickorynut

Since it's having a birthday soon.....its last one....and since a good brother @LeatherNeck loaned it to me...I'm really enjoying my first Cornelius and Anthony with Costa Rican that may or may not be spiked.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Lawless Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I decided life was too good so plucked the last remaining Gurkha 18 year cellar reserve out of my faithful humidor....aahhhhh burnt plastic and chalk on the retrohale, no actual tobacco flavors to be found...aged 18 days perhaps they had a typo on the band...now i detect rubber bands and styrofoam with an ever so subtle trace of cat feces...life is now not so wonderful...now I can appreciate the soon to come trip to the b&m when I'll select a fine Dunbarton and clip and light an actual cigar and not this plastic laced dog dropping...as I finish this fine Gurkha offering I now get pine sol on the retrohale...I'm gunna cross the street now and kiss a goat to get this foul taste out of my mouth...good morning botl


----------



## tazdvl

Madderduro said:


> I'm gunna cross the street now and kiss a goat to get this foul taste out of my mouth...good morning botl


Careful which end you kiss, brother. One end tastes like grass and snot....the other end tastes like that Gurkha. Choose wisely my friend!!

Taz 
Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.

Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.

- Barbara Bush, RIP


----------



## Travoline

A lunch time smoke with some buddies at work...


----------



## Madderduro

lol good one Taz!
RC Aquitaine


----------



## greasemonger

E Carreras 13 yr


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> Well deserved brother enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If my notes are correct, you sent that to me in August. Well, it got almost 8 months rest here, lol. Good stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> I decided life was too good so plucked the last remaining Gurkha 18 year cellar reserve out of my faithful humidor....aahhhhh burnt plastic and chalk on the retrohale, no actual tobacco flavors to be found...aged 18 days perhaps they had a typo on the band...now i detect rubber bands and styrofoam with an ever so subtle trace of cat feces...life is now not so wonderful...now I can appreciate the soon to come trip to the b&m when I'll select a fine Dunbarton and clip and light an actual cigar and not this plastic laced dog dropping...as I finish this fine Gurkha offering I now get pine sol on the retrohale...I'm gunna cross the street now and kiss a goat to get this foul taste out of my mouth...good morning botl


I had a Gurkha like that last summer. East India something or another. It had a lot of burnt plastic and mace going on. I mean like pepper spray Mace, concentrated capsaicin. Within 10 minutes it was like a SWAT cop pepper spray bombed my face. I was choking, sneezing, and coughing. Worst experience ever, and that's what fully turned me against Gurkha for life. Oh, talking about it is giving me flashbacks. Now I feel dirty, I'm going to get a shower....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Umbagog...if u haven't tried this one I highly recommend doing so....one of my new favorites, very very tasty


----------



## Fusion

This MOW from @blackrabbit nice smoke, thank you


----------



## BOSSTANK

Break time:


----------



## disco_potato

LGC Coleccion Reserva










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Ezra Zion blending session

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Nothin fancy but it's Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Unlimited
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Sam Leccia White, courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Since it's having a birthday soon.....its last one....and since a good brother @LeatherNeck loaned it to me...I'm really enjoying my first Cornelius and Anthony with Costa Rican that may or may not be spiked.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Those C&A are great smokes. Glad you enjoyed it.



Madderduro said:


> I decided life was too good so plucked the last remaining Gurkha 18 year cellar reserve out of my faithful humidor....aahhhhh burnt plastic and chalk on the retrohale, no actual tobacco flavors to be found...aged 18 days perhaps they had a typo on the band...now i detect rubber bands and styrofoam with an ever so subtle trace of cat feces...life is now not so wonderful...now I can appreciate the soon to come trip to the b&m when I'll select a fine Dunbarton and clip and light an actual cigar and not this plastic laced dog dropping...as I finish this fine Gurkha offering I now get pine sol on the retrohale...I'm gunna cross the street now and kiss a goat to get this foul taste out of my mouth...good morning botl


It even looks like a turd...tapered on both ends.


----------



## Maxh92

Four Kicks Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Yes sir, they teased a picture of the band !


Really? You got a link, please?


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Really? You got a link, please?


Of course, but it's just a tease at the moment. I'm sure Jon will post something soon.

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/7b53a...ages/d31d107e-6b9b-46c3-a38e-6b007467c917.png


----------



## quesquared

It's FriYAY









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> Nothin fancy but it's Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a cigar I would like, dark, box pressed, etc... how good does it smoke, taste?


----------



## BOSSTANK

***


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A. Flores Capa Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

awesome stick


----------



## Scotchpig

@BOSSTANK It's a Alec Bradley Black Market Bootleg. It seemed a bit loose on the pre-light draw, but burned evenly for the length. I don't have a refined palette, and thought I noted creamy, woody and peppery flavours. I'm heading back to the B&M to grab a few more. The journey begins!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

While replacing the water pump on my friends truck.. and yes he snapped a bolt off.. going to grab different extractors.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Of course, but it's just a tease at the moment. I'm sure Jon will post something soon.
> 
> https://gallery.mailchimp.com/7b53a...ages/d31d107e-6b9b-46c3-a38e-6b007467c917.png


Oooooo, that band is nice!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Scotchpig said:


> @BOSSTANK It's a Alec Bradley Black Market Bootleg. It seemed a bit loose on the pre-light draw, but burned evenly for the length. I don't have a refined palette, and thought I noted creamy, woody and peppery flavours. I'm heading back to the B&M to grab a few more. The journey begins!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditch the IPA and grab a dark malt, brown Ale, or White Belgium. Each of these will bring out a different flavor from that AB Black Market. An IPA is generally too bitter to do well with cigar pairings. You'll see that cigar regular around here. It's one on AB's best blends IMHO.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been sitting on this one for a bit, won't be buying anymore, just ok to me...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cházaro


----------



## Scotchpig

LeatherNeck said:


> Ditch the IPA and grab a dark malt, brown Ale, or White Belgium. Each of these will bring out a different flavor from that AB Black Market. An IPA is generally too bitter to do well with cigar pairings. You'll see that cigar regular around here. It's one on AB's best blends IMHO.


Thanks Leatherneck. Not much of a white fan, but will try a brown ale with the next one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Working on a La Flor Dominicana










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I've gone a little Psyko tonight with another 1st try for me. Also, using my new Colibri tonight @Hickorynut. :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Scotchpig said:


> Thanks Leatherneck. Not much of a white fan, but will try a brown ale with the next one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the oatmeals, coffee, and chocolate brews with cigars also. It's like getting a whole meal while relaxing!:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

A nice Pig!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CH LI Corona Gorda









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

#2 for today, Camacho Triple Maduro and some old vine zin.


----------



## WNYTony

Monte Espada tonight


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> I've gone a little Psyko tonight with another 1st try for me. Also, using my new Colibri tonight @Hickorynut. :wink2:


Saw these locally a few days ago, any good?

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not a bad smoke at all. Thick smoke, rustic flavor. I'd smoke another one...

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Westside Threat

AFR-75 & Nikka Pure Malt










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

1845 for the ride home. It figures my blind grab leaving the house left me with this. The extra fuerte oscuro is much better.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Was gonna try a new one but didnt want to go to bed disappointed so I reached for old faithful


----------



## Westside Threat

I love the AFR-75 but this one had major burn issues. That damn carbonizing that happens...La Careme to the rescue










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Monte Espada tonight


What was your take on that one? I bought one at a fairly high priced local B&M a few months back and smoked one I brought with me. I smoked the Espada a few weeks later and was kind of bored by it. Not impressed for the price. If I remember correctly it was over $10. Much better stuff half the price IMHO.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

msmith1986 said:


> What was your take on that one? I bought one at a fairly high priced local B&M a few months back and smoked one I brought with me. I smoked the Espada a few weeks later and was kind of bored by it. Not impressed for the price. If I remember correctly it was over $10. Much better stuff half the price IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I bought a five pack of those and every single one had wrapper cracking issues. I chalk it up to inconsistency of that batch but I don't think I'll be going back to confirm.


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> I bought a five pack of those and every single one had wrapper cracking issues. I chalk it up to inconsistency of that batch but I don't think I'll be going back to confirm.


The one I had was cracking everywhere while smoking it. I hate thin wrappers too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> Saw these locally a few days ago, any good?
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Verdict is still out as it's a pretty young stick (3 months rested), but I liked enough to look forward to smoking the other one I have in about 3 months from now. The Sumatra binder real stood out, which I really liked. It started out Full but quickly dropped to the low end of medium, where it remained for the rest of the stick. It's definitely worth trying and if you like Sumatran tobacco, you may find a new keeper. I want to try the Maduro version next for it's San Andreas wrapper and more medium body. For this one, CI's description of flavors was spot on (surprisingly).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Amazon Basin with some Sumatra to start out what looks to be a damp Saturday,


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> A nice Pig!


And one of my favourite scotches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Classic courtesy of @Matfam1 with Guatemalan....working out the homework list (honeydo)









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> AFR-75 & Nikka Pure Malt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Almost ordered those a couple times, how are they?


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day today!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Almost ordered those a couple times, how are they?


I really like them. Chocolate bombs with layers of licorice, espresso, cream and dark fruits with a low level of spice. Last nights was the first I've had with burn issues. Really, really like the maduro, haven't smoked the Claro yet.


----------



## Madderduro

this day is off to a good start


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> What was your take on that one? I bought one at a fairly high priced local B&M a few months back and smoked one I brought with me. I smoked the Espada a few weeks later and was kind of bored by it. Not impressed for the price. If I remember correctly it was over $10. Much better stuff half the price IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are on the pricey side but one of the few Montes I actually like. Did a box split back when they first came out and then bought this 2nd box last Jan so a little over a year on it. No cracking and I can't recall ever having that problem but I could see that because they are a thinner wrapper. I liked it as a once in a while something different smoke and that's still where I classify it. Started out a little rougher than I remembered but finished strong and reminded me why I wet back. Nothing I'd jump up and down about but to try something different I'd still give it a thumbs up.
And I think I got the box of 10 on the Devil site at around $55ish - no way I'd pay $10


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> They are on the pricey side but one of the few Montes I actually like. Did a box split back when they first came out and then bought this 2nd box last Jan so a little over a year on it. No cracking and I can't recall ever having that problem but I could see that because they are a thinner wrapper. I liked it as a once in a while something different smoke and that's still where I classify it. Started out a little rougher than I remembered but finished strong and reminded me why I wet back. Nothing I'd jump up and down about but to try something different I'd still give it a thumbs up.
> And I think I got the box of 10 on the Devil site at around $55ish - no way I'd pay $10


Yeah I just bought the single to support a local proprietor. I won't get it again, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cornelius and Anthony "senor esugars"


----------



## blackrabbit

greasemonger said:


> Cornelius and Anthony "senor esugars"


What did you think of it?


----------



## greasemonger

blackrabbit said:


> What did you think of it?


It was good. Its really windy here but it held up really well. Good mild pepper and some coffee pockets throughout. I have a couple more at home I'm looking forward to trying when I can focus a little more


----------



## Verdict

Mmmmm









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning for breakfast.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

mow the lawn or smoke a Padron... don't dip into my Padron stash very often....would go broke if I did...such great cigars...better than mowing


----------



## msmith1986

560 Muwat. Last one of these I smoked was last July and it was obnoxious. Under the advice of many I let them rest. Well, 9 months later they are fantastic. Perfect size for around town too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TCstr8

On to a Undercrown Belicoso with about 1.5 years on it and some craft beer 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bltc lawless


----------



## WNYTony

Got a little break after getting some work done for the Missus so I opted for an original Firecracker


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost warm enough to smoke outside but not yet :grin2: Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## huffer33

Finally feels like spring









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Not much smoke or taste but burned well for a cheapie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This morning.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Maxh92

Thanks, @Gumby-cr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had to try an Uncut ROTT, against the advice of @OneStrangeOne My curiosity got the best of me. I thought it would be a little stronger with more pepper. Not very complex, but pretty enjoyable. A month or three to acclimate should do the trick, they are a little wet yet.
 








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice stick!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Nice stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


That one is definitely on my must try list.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The King Is Dead.

I never judge a cigar before the first 1/2 inch but the first Puff told me this would be great. Brown sugar, marshmallow cream, cedar, vanilla, honey suckle with absolutely no spiciness. Stunning. The Supreme vitola, looking at 2+ hours of bliss.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Tatuaje time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Westside Threat said:


> The King Is Dead.
> 
> I never judge a cigar before the first 1/2 inch but the first Puff told me this would be great. Brown sugar, marshmallow cream, cedar, vanilla, honey suckle with absolutely no spiciness. Stunning. The Supreme vitola, looking at 2+ hours of bliss.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


You had me at cedar. Sounds awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

This old guy looked like he would enjoy a nice cigar: Diesel


----------



## bellts

RB Genesis The Project


----------



## ebnash

64 Family Reserve 50 Years. 

Sadly, This has to be chucked after about 10 min. A severe underfill condition caused this to burn like the sun. Pretty uncharacteristic of the brand.


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Oscura & Cigar City Maduro










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Today's sticks
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pretty good ROTT. Can't wait to try one in the fall. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> 64 Family Reserve 50 Years.
> 
> Sadly, This has to be chucked after about 10 min. A severe underfill condition caused this to burn like the sun. Pretty uncharacteristic of the brand.


That sucks man especially since it was a 50. I've smoked plenty of Padron's and never had a problem. Maybe it was an off day on the rollers part. Best of luck on the next one you smoke :grin2:


----------



## watchesandputters

Had one of these to kick off the day along with a quick 9 before things got going. It was my first one and throughly enjoyed it. Started off good then around the half way point exploded with flavor. If anyone's had one and knows what terms or tastes are in the second 1/2 of this pleas let me know! Still new to cigars and the taste just isn't something I'm used to in cigars or food/beverages for that matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First smoke of the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I had to try an Uncut ROTT, against the advice of @OneStrangeOne My curiosity got the best of me. I thought it would be a little stronger with more pepper. Not very complex, but pretty enjoyable. A month or three to acclimate should do the trick, they are a little wet yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, three months they really start coming alive...no sooner, I already tried....:grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

MOW Ruination courtesy of @bellts good stuff thanks man!


----------



## Westside Threat

quesquared said:


> Today's sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Outside of rum, this might be the greatest liquor to pair with cigars. Great choice


----------



## mambo5

MF original


----------



## msmith1986

Always a good smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Romeo Anejo and a Zaya Rum


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> Outside of rum, this might be the greatest liquor to pair with cigars. Great choice


What about coffee rum? I have a formula already TTB approved, just saying. R&D so far has been successful. I'll have it on the market by winter. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Romeo Anejo and a Zaya Rum


It seems they changed the design. Mine has a neck band and a wood cork top, but the cool wood one is missing right now because I was using it for comparison in the distillery last night. I will never understand this new generation of marketing/design guys. T-top corks have class, screw caps are blah IMHO. I've had this bottle 6 years or more, it's not high on my list of rums.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Fusion said:


> Romeo Anejo and a Zaya Rum


That is good freaking rum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> What about coffee rum? I have a formula already TTB approved, just saying. R&D so far has been successful. I'll have it on the market by winter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That sounds amazing. I need that R&D job.


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> What about coffee rum? I have a formula already TTB approved, just saying. R&D so far has been successful. I'll have it on the market by winter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


If your going to spout off like that, you had better have a solution for shipping some of those bottles to the west coast, my friend!


----------



## Shaver702

Sobremesa









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## greasemonger

Shaver702 said:


> Sobremesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


That dude really IS an angel!


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> That sounds amazing. I need that R&D job.


I've had the recipe down for quite a few years. What I had to figure out was how to fill out the TTB formula form for approval. Bureaucratic paperwork is not something I excel at.


ebnash said:


> If your going to spout off like that, you had better have a solution for shipping some of those bottles to the west coast, my friend!


I've been working on that brother. I have a distiller friend in southern Oregon and he created his own distributor solely for the purpose of distributing in CA. So in the meantime keep your eye out for Stillwagon Distillery- Devil's Own Rum. Richard has about 12 different rums on the market and in CA now. His distilling style is similar to mine and he is doing well as he got licensed about 2 years before I did.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Not to rub salt in the wound, but it's pretty nice here in PA since the wind died down. I'm taking this pair out back to the fire pit.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> What about coffee rum? I have a formula already TTB approved, just saying. R&D so far has been successful. I'll have it on the market by winter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


"Siri find me directions to Hanover distillery"


----------



## mpomario

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had one of those mice elf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Summerfest tonight - hoping for some warmer weather


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> Not to rub salt in the wound, but it's pretty nice here in PA since the wind died down. I'm taking this pair out back to the fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So far so good. One of my favorite smokes, but I don't have many left.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

You know how you wake up in the morning feeling awful and wonder where you crossed the line? Me too, I'll let you know when I get there 










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Oliva Serie O and a few fingers of Jameson. The smoke was okay at best, but I haven't been smoking long enough to rest anything. At this point, I think I'll just smoke my cheapies and let everything else rest.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## greasemonger

Chewed up NBK in a windstorm catching sail cats on the last night at the beach


----------



## msmith1986

2nd stick tonight out back by the fire. My neighbor brought 2 of these out and requested we smoke them ROTT. Actually not bad, mostly cedar and leather so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Sitting in the sunshine on the porch this morning. Perhaps spring has sprung.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Westside Threat said:


> Outside of rum, this might be the greatest liquor to pair with cigars. Great choice


Thanks, It is indeed a great whiskey. I really like all of the Japanese whiskies that I've tried so far.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

msmith1986 said:


> What about coffee rum? I have a formula already TTB approved, just saying. R&D so far has been successful. I'll have it on the market by winter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Wish I could find your rum here to give it a go!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## porsuk

*Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto*


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Supreme Choix and Iron Bean Odin....work now....Romathetapy later....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Matilde Oscura & Cigar City Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


This is one of my Favorites, think I'll have one later today !


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro & Peets










US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cojonu 2012 with Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Goldie Dalia


----------



## rvillegachapa

If it was up to me, I would smoke a H.Upmann Half Corona this beautiful Sunday morning in Texas. But unfortunately, I am recovering from a bad case of Allergies and it would be pointless to smoke anything. But next weekend, it is on like Donkey Kong! I will post my pic then, if it is OK?


----------



## Hickorynut

Look Rondo......no snow!


Rondo said:


> Goldie Dalia
> 
> View attachment 205225


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo

Hallelujah to that, Nutter. 
Debating if it's going to be a motorcycle or kayak day.

View attachment 205233


----------



## lex61

Hickorynut said:


> ERDM Supreme Choix and Iron Bean Odin....work now....Romathetapy later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Haven't smoked the cigar but IBCC Odin is the real deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> ERDM Supreme Choix and Iron Bean Odin....work now....Romathetapy later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Why does your coffee look a bit oily there?


----------



## UBC03

What did I just smoke?

It started with a little leather and earth.
Then some weird @ss floral notes for a few puffs. Then pepper, leather, and cocoa. Then the last third it was pepper, pepper, pepper.. Great smoke, finished strong enough to make me sneeze on the retrohale.. Also nice vitamin N content.

Ok warped guys, tell me the name of what the hell I just smoked..









Nevermind @Rondo filled me in ...warped honey..lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Madderduro

Graycliff was brought up on another thread so dug one out...has over a year rest and still isn't very impressive... tastes like a macanudo maduro rott...1/3 thru it and its slightly improving at this point


----------



## Madderduro

smoking up the "not so good" stuff today...it's really nice out and all chores are done so its a great cigar puffin day


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Old Core with the original label









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cause I'm a FOG and needs extra lubrication.....


BigPuffer said:


> Why does your coffee look a bit oily there?


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

My vote is the scooter.....but the kayak holds more refreshments....


Rondo said:


> Hallelujah to that, Nutter.
> Debating if it's going to be a motorcycle or kayak day.
> 
> View attachment 205233


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

Double Ligero kinda day


----------



## Madderduro

my kinda day...all that's needed now is some fishin & shootin


----------



## msmith1986

quesquared said:


> Wish I could find your rum here to give it a go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hopefully we can get moved to a bigger facility here soon, then we'll be able to produce enough to distribute down the coast.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just a heads up to the newer members here. No habanos in this thread please :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Just a heads up to the newer members here. No habanos in this thread please :grin2:


Post deleted , thanks.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this one last year in a trade or something but can't remember who gave it to me. If you recognize the writing of the date in the blue marker please jog my memory. Thanks!


----------



## Madderduro

lgc serie n


----------



## sagasta

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Let's go pens

These are awesome with some age


----------



## Maxh92

Not super impressed with this one. It tumbled on me and flavor hasn't been great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

Oh why not?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Really enjoying this stick... gonna have to get a box of these


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites but this one had a crack that went up an inch or so finally smoked beyond it and it straightened out. Only the 2nd time I have had a cigar do this.









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorites but this one had a crack that went up an inch or so finally smoked beyond it and it straightened out. Only the 2nd time I have had a cigar do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Great smoke!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

blackrabbit said:


> I got this one last year in a trade or something but can't remember who gave it to me. If you recognize the writing of the date in the blue marker please jog my memory. Thanks!


Looks like telltale @CloakedInSmoke but I've been known to be wrong once or a million times lol

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like telltale @CloakedInSmoke but I've been known to be wrong once or a million times lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I've seen the post, not me though. And I just started marking my sticks about a year ago .


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorites but this one had a crack that went up an inch or so finally smoked beyond it and it straightened out. Only the 2nd time I have had a cigar do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


 @Olecharlie done growed up!

Well done


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LFD Chapter One


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Fusion

After lunch smoke, CH Las Mareas courtesy of @poppajon75 This is the best NC iv had for a long time, really diggin it, thank you Jon


----------



## poppajon75

Fusion said:


> After lunch smoke, CH Las Mareas courtesy of @poppajon75 This is the best NC iv had for a long time, really diggin it, thank you Jon


Glad it treated you well. CH makes some tasty cigars IMO and, can be found for a deal now and then.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## msmith1986

A maduro CdG corona that I just operated on with my new Modus. Smoking good now.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

poppajon75 said:


> Glad it treated you well. CH makes some tasty cigars IMO and, can be found for a deal now and then.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I agree, i do like all the CH iv tried but this one outshines the others for me


----------



## LeatherNeck

Internet herfing with @poppajon75 and some lovely CLE Prieto.


----------



## Matt_21

Just finished an AF Hemingway Short Story at work.
The sun's shining. It's not busy. Not a bad day.


----------



## poppajon75

It's been a great day. Had a unity ride with Legion Riders from all over the panhandle and, the rain didn't start until most of us made it home. Now brother @LeatherNeck and I are busting out the Prieto's we've been saving. Here's to a fruitful recovery and,a quick one. I know you're ready.
















Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> It's been a great day. Had a unity ride with Legion Riders from all over the panhandle and, the rain didn't start until most of us made it home. Now brother @LeatherNeck and I are busting out the Prieto's we've been saving. Here's to a fruitful recovery and,a quick one. I know you're ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Damn right brother! I'm glad we finely got the chance to light these babies up. I've got 15 more I've been holding off on until we smoked this one. You sent me this one last Sept and I told you then we would smoke them together and here we finely are. Thanks Jon!


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn right brother! I'm glad we finely got the chance to light these babies up. I've got 15 more I've been holding off on until we smoked this one. You sent me this one last Sept and I told you then we would smoke them together and here we finely are. Thanks Jon!


No worries bro. Glad you're enjoying it. One of the most rewarding aspects of this hobby is turning someone on to a cigar they've never had. It's almost up there with the friends and connections made.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> No worries bro. Glad you're enjoying it. One of the most rewarding aspects of this hobby is turning someone on to a cigar they've never had. It's almost up there with the friends and connections made.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Absolutely right buddy!


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bayou and a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 205417


mmm

I can almost smell the bayou from here :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> Hallelujah to that, Nutter.
> Debating if it's going to be a motorcycle or kayak day.
> 
> View attachment 205233


whatever you decided it better have been shirtless!


----------



## Kidvegas

Unlimited

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Unlimited
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Damn skippy!


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Internet herfing with @poppajon75 and some lovely CLE Prieto.


That stick looks good, but that ashtray is stealing the show. That thing is sexy.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> That stick looks good, but that ashtray is stealing the show. That thing is sexy.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Lol, thanks bro. I made it last Summer and just as soon as my medical issues improve I'll be back in the shop making them again. @gunnersguru has one I made for him out of some SC he sent me. How's that thing holding up Gunner?


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Lol, thanks bro. I made it last Summer and just as soon as my medical issues improve I'll be back in the shop making them again. @gunnersguru has one I made for him out of some SC he sent me. How's that thing holding up Gunner?


The fact that you crafted it makes it that much cooler. My father, rest his soul, instilled in me at an early age to make as many things with my hands as I could. Same went for vehicle and home maintenance. Glad to have all those skills now that I am a father of 4.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> The fact that you crafted it makes it that much cooler. My father, rest his soul, instilled in me at an early age to make as many things with my hands as I could. Same went for vehicle and home maintenance. Glad to have all those skills now that I am a father of 4.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


My dad did the same with me. He used to say, "Son, why pay someone else to do something you can do yourself?" 
We didn't grow up with much extra money laying around (still don't) so we were always fixing, building, or helping others with repairs. Something kids nowadays can't or won't do.


----------



## mpomario

So good especially after a year. Still one of my favorite MF offerings. I haven't had one in a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Sunday shenanigans









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Fusion said:


> After lunch smoke, CH Las Mareas courtesy of @poppajon75 This is the best NC iv had for a long time, really diggin it, thank you Jon


Just won these for dirt cheap on CB. Glad to hear your feedback, looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## mambo5

In celebration of Dad’s 59th Bday. A splash of Rough Rider in some black coffee with a Padron 1926.... now what to do for the 60th?!


----------



## msmith1986

This 7x58 El Jefe is awesome, I've been waiting since June to smoke it. I figured a 44 mag to punch it was appropriate. Turned out good.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UC double corona


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw Firethorn







So far it's starting off great!


----------



## mpomario

This is the first and I while. pretty good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A couple out on the golf course today. Las Calaveras and a RYJ Reserve courtesy of @ibrewmination


















A L'Atelier La Tache at the shop on the way home










And tonight a Charter Oak to end the weekend


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love this stick:










Got me an ashtray similar to yours @WNYTony


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> This 7x58 El Jefe is awesome, I've been waiting since June to smoke it. I figured a 44 mag to punch it was appropriate. Turned out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good to know, I have one I havent tried yet.


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Good to know, I have one I havent tried yet.


It's reminiscent of the MF's and DPG's. Very nice smoke. They're made by the MF factory anyway, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> It's reminiscent of the MF's and DPG's. Very nice smoke. They're made by the MF factory anyway, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh cool, didn't know that. I have smoked the La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor duque...purchased a couple 5 packs and it's great.
Last week I received the La Aroma De Cuba sampler. Wanted to try them all, that's were my El Jefe came from. 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/la-aroma-de-cuba-best-sellers-assortment-samplers/1514037/


----------



## Cossie

Well, I finally got done with work in enough time to have one. Its been about two weeks and I also miss being on here.

I had to find a new gig and its a lot of hours right now. Good to see everyone's posts.

Getting back in the smoke cloud has been easy with this little Honey I'm smoking.

La Aurora ADN. My first one. Not too bad!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoked on this Oliva serie O on the way to the refinery this morning. Paired it with a cup of Honduran. Nice way to start the week.








Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AF SS with Sumatra,


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> Just had one of those mice elf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The elusive mice elf. I thought they were a myth, like the unicorn.

CH Headley Grange.

See Republica Dominicana and expect a smooth experience. That's what I get. Look into it online and it's made from Nicaraguan tobacco.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Casa Fernandez Miami Anniversario from '15. 
Exquisite. Thanks Jack @curmudgeonista :vs_cool:


----------



## Madderduro

one of the best cigar names ever....skull breaker


----------



## blackrabbit

Cracker Crumb.


----------



## BOSSTANK

New to me stick.... not bad


----------



## msmith1986

Pita this morning.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mad Nub Monday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Gummy Jones

With a good friend


----------



## Gumby-cr

CLE thanks to @LeatherNeck. What a cedar bomb :grin2: 2nd today was a CH that I picked up a few days ago from a local shop.


----------



## msmith1986

Last one in the box, sad because I love these. Even more sad my Xi2 decided to mangle and crack the head. That cutter has had blades replaced twice since Aug. What good is the warranty if I have to use it 3 times a year? SMH. Manic maduro Monday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

2 Great smokes in 2 days, yesterday was a Las Mareas from a great brother here, today and just as good is a Curivari Buenavista, the cheapest in the Curivary line, all i can say is if the more expensive ones are better than this im in lol


----------



## LeatherNeck

Room 101 Conjura from @GOT14U. Thanks Jerod, this is a tasty little treat!


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> 2 Great smokes in 2 days, yesterday was a Las Mareas from a great brother here, today and just as good is a Curivari Buenavista, the cheapest in the Curivary line, all i can say is if the more expensive ones are better than this im in lol


Curivari makes some exceptional cigars brother! Glad ya digging that one ....very good!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## SoCal Gunner

H&S Fellowcraft


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> CLE thanks to @LeatherNeck. What a cedar bomb :grin2: 2nd today was a CH that I picked up a few days ago from a local shop.


The wrapper on that Mule Kick looks primed and ready. Mottling usually foreshadows a great smoke. Can't wait to try the one I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry Headley Grange Black Dog. I haven't had the regular HG but this is not impressing me. Waiting for something to happen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

thanks @disco_potato for the relaxation, well needed brother...


----------



## Rondo

Morphine lancero thanks to @bobbya08


----------



## bellts

Yummy, like chocolate cake.... Macanudo Inspirado Black


----------



## Maxh92

Quick little one tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacierman

Oliva Master Blend 3 robusto.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking my very first ever Padron.
Padron 3000. Great stick so far.
Smoked ROTT. I know they say don't buy a box of something you haven't tried but, I got a box of these. I think it's a safe bet. The slip in the box says these are from mid Jan this year. I can't wait to see how these are after a few months rest...if I can let enough of them sit that long. Lol
Here's a pic of it in my new cigar holder...


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> Cherry Headley Grange Black Dog. I haven't had the regular HG but this is not impressing me. Waiting for something to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had that particular stick but IMO almost all of of the CH stuff needs at least a years rest and doesn't hit the sweet spot until after the second year. YMMV


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52,


----------



## bellts

Matt_21 said:


> Smoking my very first ever Padron.
> Padron 3000. Great stick so far.
> Smoked ROTT. I know they say don't buy a box of something you haven't tried but, I got a box of these. I think it's a safe bet. The slip in the box says these are from mid Jan this year. I can't wait to see how these are after a few months rest...if I can let enough of them sit that long. Lol
> Here's a pic of it in my new cigar holder...


It must be good. That sucker is defying gravity!


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haven't had that particular stick but IMO almost all of of the CH stuff needs at least a years rest and doesn't hit the sweet spot until after the second year. YMMV


Maybe that was it. It started to give me a little something in the last third. I had to go look at reviews half way through. It seems I wasn't far off. It had six months or more with me but looking at the cello, it looked like it was older. I have really like all CH and they are one of my favorite companies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Padron Damaso. I know the lighter smokes are frowned upon around here but its pretty good.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last nights smokes:

Round 1 - My own homeroll










Round 2 - Jericho Hill Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

5 pack of Parodi shorts: $4. 
The feeling you get when you want to smoke and find some under the driver seat: priceless.
Some things in life are free, but for everything else there's MasterCard.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Kristoff Kristania Maduro - slightly cracked but still smoking fine


----------



## WNYTony

BOSSTANK said:


> New to me stick.... not bad


Like that ashtray !


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Enjoying a good one while I plant some seeds!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking this Tat for Tuesday while I'm up to no good. Today is my 1 year Puff Annie.  Thanks for being an awesome dysfunctional family guys. Good times to be had by all. 
I guess I should go to bed here shortly for a few hours....























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Punch Rare Corojo courtesy of @Olecharlie Easter Parade and Iron Bean Skull....this one has some age and is starting out delightful!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

That reminds me I need to stock up....again...I'm down to a pack of Kings...


msmith1986 said:


> 5 pack of Parodi shorts: $4.
> The feeling you get when you want to smoke and find some under the driver seat: priceless.
> Some things in life are free, but for everything else there's MasterCard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Smoking this Tat for Tuesday while I'm up to no good. Today is my 1 year Puff Annie.  Thanks for being an awesome dysfunctional family guys. Good times to be had by all.
> I guess I should go to bed here shortly for a few hours....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Happy Annie Puffy Versary!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Blind Mans Bluff and Peets!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Madderduro

the foot on this one is all cracked up so it has to be put out of its misery...its always the hard to find ones that seem to crack on me


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday. 1st smoke outside this year :grin2:. FYI, Liga's seem to attract EVERY bug in the neighborhood. Been a weird month here. Snow, flooding, tornado warnings, summer and winter weather in the same day.


----------



## disco_potato

The king is dead jalapeno.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Custom from @MyFatherFan very good it is, thank you Mitch


----------



## BOSSTANK

Watched this excellent short film of a tour on Rocky Patel cigar making from start to finish and his factories last night before bed. I had no idea all the processes it takes making a quality cigar. You should check it out if you havent seen it before.






Had to grab one for the first smoke of the day after watching that.


----------



## LeatherNeck

For all you guys who like skinny white ash...







J. Fuego Origen


----------



## disco_potato

MF La Dueña courtesy of @mpomario

Good stick. Very MF, spice, just taken down a notch.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> With a good friend


forgot to add that the 3000 mads were from 5/15 and smoked incredibly yesterday. the guy I was with had never had one and couldn't stop singing its praises.


----------



## Gummy Jones

LeatherNeck said:


> For all you guys who like skinny white ash...
> View attachment 206081
> 
> J. Fuego Origen


badum ching!


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> MF La Dueña courtesy of @mpomario
> 
> Good stick. Very MF, spice, just taken down a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


They mellow with age and that has about a year on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Bees Knees and the last of the Columbian/Sumatra blend,


----------



## droy1958

LeatherNeck said:


> For all you guys who like skinny white ash...
> View attachment 206081
> 
> J. Fuego Origen


You misspelled the last word. Drop the h and add a s and I'm in. Smoking an Oliva MB3......


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Watched this excellent short film of a tour on Rocky Patel cigar making from start to finish and his factories last night before bed. I had no idea all the processes it takes making a quality cigar. You should check it out if you havent seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to grab one for the first smoke of the day after watching that.


That is a good video. You wanna be amazed even more? Watch all the AJ Fernandez videos on YouTube. There's at least a half dozen good lengthy videos of how he oversees every step of the process. There's also a funny one of him going to work at CI.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Beautiful evening. Going to finish it with a Opus X 5.....


----------



## msmith1986

Black Belt Buckle @Kidvegas sent me 6 months or so ago. Thanks Joe.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

poppajon75 said:


> With some age, those are fantastic. A great value IMO.
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


This is my go to every day cigar. What a great smoke when you can pick them up for $2......


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Black Belt Buckle @Kidvegas sent me 6 months or so ago. Thanks Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My pleasure bro!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

Puro Authentico for a dog/errand walk.


----------



## Kidvegas

After all the deal talks today i just had to! A. Flores Serie Privada

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

droy1958 said:


> This is my go to every day cigar. What a great smoke when you can pick them up for $2......


Yeah, I wouldn't pay the $4-$6 they sometimes sell fit but, at $2....they're great!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## bellts

La Palina Black Label


----------



## Matt_21

LGC Rabito de Cochino I found in the bottom of one of my humidors while looking for something I didn't know I had. 
Found it.


----------



## greasemonger

Matilde Quadrata and a porter


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothschild,


----------



## Hickorynut

droy1958 said:


> You misspelled the last word. Drop the h and add a s and I'm in. Smoking an Oliva MB3......


Holy crap! Look who came back!


----------



## mpomario

Ran through a bunch of cheapies while doing paperwork and grading.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm smoking this 680 Ogre for my one year Puff Annie. @gunnersguru sent it to me 6 months or more ago to celebrate his one year with Puff. I glued the shipping damage to the head a few months ago. 50 BMG for size comparison and 45 Colt to punch. I used a Rockwell quad torch for a while to start the ember. The draw is almost too easy on this Ogre. I'll post a few more pictures as I go. It's almost med bodied and pretty light in strength. I was under the impression these were supposed to be rather strong, although the flavor is good, earthy, and leathery, there is a complete absence of any pepper or spice. I might need a few cigarettes during this fiasco to keep up the nicotine. I lit it at 10 p.m. EST, we'll see how long it goes.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Continuing on, about 2-2.5" of ash fell right after I took this picture. Still med body and slightly stronger in strength, the flavor hasn't changed much if at all. I smoked a cigarette and ate a piece of chocolate to get some more flavors in the mix. I think if the draw was a little tighter it might be more enjoyable, just too airy.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

J21 ...... Bingo !


----------



## Matfam1

Funny how palates change... the first couple of Gurkha Special Ops Rubicon's I smoked, I loved. Today's tasted like ass.... made it about half-way thru and tossed it. I blame you guys for this, except @bellts!!!
@bellts, thanks for the cigars... not your fault in any way.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Matfam1 said:


> Funny how palates change... the first couple of Gurkha Special Ops Rubicon's I smoked, I loved. Today's tasted like ass.... made it about half-way thru and tossed it. I blame you guys for this, except @bellts!!!
> @bellts, thanks for the cigars... not your fault in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those things are hit or miss... very inconsistent. Sorry... there might be a good one in the bunch (and the bodyguards I sent are way better cigars)


----------



## msmith1986

Finishing off this Ogre at 2 hours and 10 minutes. It's starting to swell to around 100 RG with the humidity and rain here, plus I'm an hour and 45 minutes past bored with it. Naturally it got a little stronger toward the end, but the mediocre flavor the entire time was like watching paint dry on the outside of a house in the middle of a NE winter. Entertaining but uuuuuugh. I'm a big guy so it doesn't look that big with me holding it, that's why I included size comparisons along the way.
That gives me a barber pole idea if one of our resident rollers could do it. Nica and Hond. ligero binded with habano and wrapped with CT shade and maduro as a more manly barber pole, but in a reasonable size. 























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bark at the moon...


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Matilde Quadrata and a porter


That's an interesting looking stick... I loved boxed pressed


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Last nights smokes:
> 
> Round 1 - My own homeroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 2 - Jericho Hill Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope the home rolling is going good. Id love to learn

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

My Father La Antiguedad. Otherwise, known as "El Explodo Pepper Bombo!!" At least for me anyway.

I wouldn't mind to know if anyone tried these. I've been letting it rest. Off the foot, it reminded me of the hit I get when I put a lot of red pepper on my macaroni.

Great cigar so far. Lots of pepper. But very sweet too.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cossie said:


> Hope the home rolling is going good. Id love to learn
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


It's a lot of fun! There's a thread on here titled "Anyone rolling their own?" It's full of folks that roll their own cigars! I'm just getting started but I can help point you in the right direction if you are interested?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> It's a lot of fun! There's a thread on here titled "Anyone rolling their own?" It's full of folks that roll their own cigars! I'm just getting started but I can help point you in the right direction if you are interested?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. I'm gonna check out that thread too. Definitely interested. Ill probably end starting very slow and using just enough so I can only roll a few as to not waste too much material.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cossie said:


> Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. I'm gonna check out that thread too. Definitely interested. Ill probably end starting very slow and using just enough so I can only roll a few as to not waste too much material.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I would recommend going on YouTube and search for videos by Bliss Cigar Co particularly those on bunching and wrapping! Also google Leaf Only that's where you can buy leaf for rolling, you can buy 1/4lb samples of their leaf. Do plenty of research and ask lots of questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> I would recommend going on YouTube and search for videos by Bliss Cigar Co particularly those on bunching and wrapping! Also google Leaf Only that's where you can buy leaf for rolling, you can buy 1/4lb samples of their leaf. Do plenty of research and ask lots of questions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! Actually, I subbed to Bliss Cigar Co. about a month ago. Great channel. You're absolutely right about asking questions. I may have to ask you some too. 
I appreciate the info on the samples. That's exactly what I was looking for. I will check out Leaf.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

JOYA Red and Costa Rican









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

tdl while watching it rain


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gobble gobble


----------



## Hickorynut

Gummy Jones said:


> Gobble gobble


Best Turkey call ever....:grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hickorynut said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobble gobble
> 
> 
> 
> Best Turkey call ever..../forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

First time I ever had a cigar while hunting. I'm in a blind. Doesn't seem to have had any negative effects this far.


----------



## greasemonger

TLD toro courtesy of @*mrolland5500*


----------



## disco_potato

Melanio Robusto









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

This spectacular offering courtesy @CloakedInSmoke........wooooow good!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matt_21

Gummy Jones said:


> First time I ever had a cigar while hunting. I'm in a blind. Doesn't seem to have had any negative effects this far.


Should be good as long as you're down wind right?


----------



## msmith1986

9-12 months is where I smoke them. The pepper levels out a bit around then, and had way more enjoyable complexity.


Cossie said:


> My Father La Antiguedad. Otherwise, known as "El Explodo Pepper Bombo!!" At least for me anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't mind to know if anyone tried these. I've been letting it rest. Off the foot, it reminded me of the hit I get when I put a lot of red pepper on my macaroni.
> 
> Great cigar so far. Lots of pepper. But very sweet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I mentioned some fresh ones a week or 2 ago. I've been trying to get a box of shorties on CB. They are fantastic.


Kidvegas said:


> This spectacular offering courtesy @CloakedInSmoke........wooooow good!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

swear I taste BBQ sauce...time for allergy pills, think my pallette is out of whack...either can't taste anything lately or I pick up flavors that I know ain't there...evil pollen


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> 9-12 months is where I smoke them. The pepper levels out a bit around then, and had way more enjoyable complexity.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I rested mine for two months. I couldn't imagine how good they would be after a year. I really enjoyed this cigar a lot.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

An old fav for round 2 today


----------



## msmith1986

It's getting nicer out and more smoking ensues. So I gotta save the super premiums for at night. This Oliva O 2nd is great. This one has a nice tight roll, which is why it's a 2nd, but it's performing great. All these 2nds are either slightly loose or slightly tight, which is fine for me because they were $1.60/stick shipped.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Cherokee98

CAO Italia









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Fusion said:


> An old fav for round 2 today


Solid smoke. Think I may do the same


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> It's getting nicer out and more smoking ensues. So I gotta save the super premiums for at night. This Oliva O 2nd is great. This one has a nice tight roll, which is why it's a 2nd, but it's performing great. All these 2nds are either slightly loose or slightly tight, which is fine for me because they were $1.60/stick shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice ash!


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> San Lotano Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 206586


I think you should have let that one rest longer. You can still slightly see through its cello. :wink2:


----------



## huffer33

Too humid out for a really nice stick but this one's actually hitting the spot after a several years rest.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Ran through a bunch of cheapies while doing paperwork and grading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's that PDR? They can be had at a great deal on CP from time to time.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> How's that PDR? They can be had at a great deal on CP from time to time.


I really like the Oscuro. A little milder than I'd like. I wish they would've put some more ligero in it, but very tasty. The A. Flores is already good just a month in and I got them. cheap as well. Regrettably I let a box of the PDRs in Churchill slip through my fingers for $30 on Thompson auctions last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

My first Daddy Mac, surprisingly good, @blackrabbit in a trade!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Stopped in at the B&M while running errands today and enjoyed a mild Perdomo champagne 10 year. Hadn’t had it before and it hit the spot when all I wanted was something light and creamy.


----------



## csk415




----------



## msmith1986

RP Sun Grown. Very good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A little change of pace from my AP. Pretty good actually. It allowed more of the tobacco flavor to come through.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HLSheppard

La Galera maduro. Fantastic smoke and cheap! Loved the artwork on the band as well...










Howard L. Sheppard


----------



## Westside Threat

All Out Kings & Glenlivet 18. One of my favorite scotches to pair with.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

May have been a bit too ambitious with this one. We'll see if I can finish it. Heard so many good things I had to give it a try. Not disappointed in the least but I probably should've gone smaller.

Don't want to go out like Roberto Duran, but this one may have me saying "no Más... no Más"

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia White corona while getting the golf cart all ready for the season ! This one courtesy of @Bigjohn










Tonight a Cloud Hopper for Warped Wednesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

Diesel Double Perfecto... Lots of smoke output


----------



## BOSSTANK

@WNYTony I dropped my new ashtray on the concrete today, then kicked it trying to catch it with my foot... lol it didn't break but it doesn't look pretty any more... out:


----------



## bknaka

This zombie was an amazing smoke. I wish there was more pepper though because I'm a pepper junkie


----------



## WNYTony

BOSSTANK said:


> @WNYTony I dropped my new ashtray on the concrete today, then kicked it trying to catch it with my foot... lol it didn't break but it doesn't look pretty any more... out:


That's a bummer. Mine is metal, is yours not ?


----------



## BOSSTANK

WNYTony said:


> That's a bummer. Mine is metal, is yours not ?


Yeah it's metal but it scratched it up pretty good, it's black so it shows up even more...


----------



## msmith1986

Matilde Oscura for my 2:30 a.m. drive home compliments of @Kidvegas All I have to say is WOW, thanks bro. OH MY GAWD......









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Davidoff Yamasá. Nice cigar but not worth the £33 price tag! However this was a gift from a promotional event.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Matilde Oscura for my 2:30 a.m. drive home compliments of @Kidvegas All I have to say is WOW, thanks bro. OH MY GAWD......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I Knew you'd dig that one! Roma Craft and the Matilde lineup are easily my favorite NC's at the moment. Quality, Taste and the online prices are extremely generous for such good cigars!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Mi Barrio and Guatemalan. This is the last one from a 5ver over a year ago. It's finally hitting it's stride with a nice spice and sweetness for a 4 buck smoke....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep.....that good..... 


msmith1986 said:


> Matilde Oscura for my 2:30 a.m. drive home compliments of @Kidvegas All I have to say is WOW, thanks bro. OH MY GAWD......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Gilberto Oliva


----------



## Madderduro

its a ez kinda day


----------



## bellts

DE/RP Java Maduro


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> DE/RP Java Maduro


When did you start going the flavored route?


----------



## bellts

BigPuffer said:


> When did you start going the flavored route?


The cute little 20 something working the B+M suggested it. Still a sucker for a pretty girl.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag Mode 5 while enjoying an extended lunch

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Gumby-cr

bknaka said:


> This zombie was an amazing smoke. I wish there was more pepper though because I'm a pepper junkie


That's one beautiful looking wrapper :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and Columbian
#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

The Wiseman









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Knuckle Sammich :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

went digging thru one if the humis checking bovedas and rotating and found more of these then I knew I had...remember these being a hay bomb and smelling like a barn rott... time does these great...nuttiness, floral notes, the hay really tamed down, slight pepper on the retrohale... these really come to life with a bit of age, excellent stick


----------



## disco_potato

Jaime Garcia The Fox 2014
Probably the sweetest cigar I've had. No spice at all, contrary to the reviews I've read after smoking. Very surprising in all aspects.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Perfect size for a KFC. The bigger rg are a little to much bbq.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Picked this log up today at the B&M, havent tried La Gloria yet... about to light her up


----------



## BillH

This puppy has rested for a year. Very smooth, good flavor. It may have even rested a little passed it’s prime. Can’t tell but def not a bad smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

What a great stick... sorry I get excited when I find a good one.


----------



## greasemonger

Cain straight ligero maduro at Lou's picking up a few more DPG blacks with stained cellos after a nudge by @Hickorynut


----------



## Westside Threat

BillH said:


> This puppy has rested for a year. Very smooth, good flavor. It may have even rested a little passed it's prime. Can't tell but def not a bad smoke


Interesting. I've been sitting on one for about a year as well, maybe its time. Although I do prefer my smokes with some age


----------



## Jankjr

Undercrown Corona Viva. Solid medium strength and body!


----------



## Hickorynut

The Lady is always a good bet....


BOSSTANK said:


> What a great stick... sorry I get excited when I find a good one.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck

BLTC Lawless with some Bottled in Bond Bourbon cause I'm feeling a little reckless tonight!














Oh, and a rare mug (ugly) shot.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> BLTC Lawless with some Bottled in Bond Bourbon cause I'm feeling a little reckless tonight!
> 
> View attachment 206930
> 
> 
> View attachment 206938
> 
> 
> Oh, and a rare mug (ugly) shot.


You Rebel!! Enjoy!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Olecharlie

This is not starting out good! Modus time









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## blackrabbit

CAO Brazilia Cariocas. A nice little one.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=206994&stc=1&d=1524785927

The Fuente died but the dead King is Live and well. Lol


----------



## HLSheppard

La Imperiosa Duke

Always a winner for me!




Howard L. Sheppard


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb by BLTC









Got a variety from this boutique in a trade with @bobbya08. 
I know you guys rave about BLTC. I was really disappointed with their Morphine lancero. I'll guess it was the San Andreas wrapper. Tasted like dirt all day. This, though is a great stick. Espresso, walnut and cherries. Yes, @WABOOM, cherries. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> BLTC Lawless with some Bottled in Bond Bourbon cause I'm feeling a little reckless tonight!
> View attachment 206930
> 
> View attachment 206938
> 
> Oh, and a rare mug (ugly) shot.


Reckless better not include more injuries.....at least you can't light your hair on fire......:vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Reckless better not include more injuries.....at least you can't light your hair on fire......:vs_laugh:


You could always Richard Pryor that sucker


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> What a great stick... sorry I get excited when I find a good one.


I knew you'd come to you senses sooner or later and realize there's a lot of good stuff out there, and it is exciting to smoke new stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Unlimited for the ride home. And yes @LeatherNeck I too devoted a Tupper or 2 just for Diesels, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Unlimited for the ride home. And yes @LeatherNeck I too devoted a Tupper or 2 just for Diesels, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And yet you didn't send me one!:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> And yet you didn't send me one!:vs_unimpressed:


Check....tupper of Diesels.......>


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> And yet you didn't send me one!:vs_unimpressed:


I figured you had enough Diesels, the MOW was the kicker in that one. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I figured you had enough Diesels, the MOW was the kicker in that one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol, ok, so I do.:grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Not a bad smoke. I think with some time it will be really good. Really smooth smoke zero pepper and a lot of coffee is what I got out of it. I only picked up on one flavor for the entire smoke but it was a good flavor so I enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Catacomb by BLTC
> 
> View attachment 207002
> 
> 
> Got a variety from this boutique in a trade with @bobbya08.
> 
> I know you guys rave about BLTC. I was really disappointed with their Morphine lancero. I'll guess it was the San Andreas wrapper. Tasted like dirt all day. This, though is a great stick. Espresso, walnut and cherries. Yes, @WABOOM, cherries. :wink2:


To be honest I haven't had a BLTC that I've enjoyed yet. I don't know maybe there's one out there that I'll like some day just haven't come across one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Waiting for a Hawkeye to get taken in the draft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Oro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou,


----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bayou,
> View attachment 207066


I got a 5pk on the way of those... can't wait to try


----------



## mpomario

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> May have been a bit too ambitious with this one. We'll see if I can finish it. Heard so many good things I had to give it a try. Not disappointed in the least but I probably should've gone smaller.
> 
> Don't want to go out like Roberto Duran, but this one may have me saying "no Más... no Más"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


Those are great. Strong, but with time they are fantastic. I like them better than the Melanio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

4 yr old Espinosa y Ortega Cubao corona courtesy of @Shadowdogg Very nice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hammer & Sickle with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Sickle sliced it clean oft! 


OneStrangeOne said:


> Hammer & Sickle with Sumatra,
> View attachment 207106


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
I swear the picture was sliced clean down the middle of that stuck.....smh


----------



## Hickorynut

Perdomo Sun Grown Habano courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick. ...with palate cleaning turbo charge joe!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Buenaventura for an encore chillin in the Kudzu. Had several damaged spots, but not affecting the burn at all.


----------



## tazdvl

cracker1397 said:


> Not a bad smoke. I think with some time it will be really good. Really smooth smoke zero pepper and a lot of coffee is what I got out of it. I only picked up on one flavor for the entire smoke but it was a good flavor so I enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blantons is getting a little hard to come by. I ran out and haven't been able to find another bottle locally.

Taz 
I'm not ready for summer!!


----------



## blackrabbit

This one had a couple years on it and was quite enjoyable. This is another I forget where I got it from. I think it was Humphrey's Ghost. I hope that guy is doing OK since he vanished from these parts.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Perdomo Sun Grown Habano courtesy of @*Scotch-n-Stick*. ...with palate cleaning turbo charge joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Good call


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Good call


Might have to revisit this one. The smoke off the foot had clues that there was a bunch more that I missed on the first round.....:serious:


----------



## php007

Yesterday's drive from LA in to Orange County took 1 hour and 40 minuets. So I figured the Davidoff Manhattan was the perfect choice.










Scorecard as a follow up at the shop.










The Davidoff Mundano to California off the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Ah, better late than never! Yesterday's enjoyment while watching the Draft with friends

Was a birthday present from another friend.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LGC Black


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Blantons is getting a little hard to come by. I ran out and haven't been able to find another bottle locally.
> 
> Taz
> I'm not ready for summer!!


Where do you live? Blantons is everywhere here in PA and MD.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Ender1553 said:


> Ah, better late than never! Yesterday's enjoyment while watching the Draft with friends
> 
> Was a birthday present from another friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Never saw an LFD say light on it. Is that directions or a light/mellow stick?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

msmith1986 said:


> Where do you live? Blantons is everywhere here in PA and MD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't find it anywhere. It's been over a year since I have seen it in the store. I bought 2 bottles and that's all I have seen in Orlando area

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

That's strange.


cracker1397 said:


> I can't find it anywhere. It's been over a year since I have seen it in the store. I bought 2 bottles and that's all I have seen in Orlando area
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

msmith1986 said:


> Where do you live? Blantons is everywhere here in PA and MD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I might have to do a swap with you!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Ender1553 said:


> I might have to do a swap with you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'm not opposed to that at all. Send me a PM and we can figure something out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Never saw an LFD say light on it. Is that directions or a light/mellow stick?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oddly, it's a real thing! I see one place that actually sells these. I can't really see the purpose...most LFD smokers want to get kicked in the teeth, I'd l;ike the OP to chime in on em!

"LFD Light is La Flor Dominicana's premium line of mild-bodied cigars.For a smooth and mild smoke with savory Dominican character and finesse, try a box of LFD Light today and taste the lighter side of La Flor!"


----------



## Ender1553

msmith1986 said:


> Never saw an LFD say light on it. Is that directions or a light/mellow stick?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ha, same here. Don't know where my buddie got it from. It started off pretty spicy, but that last 3rd was creamy. Looked like a maduro, but i haven't had many to compare. Still working on the taste buds.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Yeah, that's weird to me. I don't smoke much Dominican, but LFDs are awesome. I might have to smoke one here shortly.


Hickorynut said:


> Oddly, it's a real thing! I see one place that actually sells these. I can't really see the purpose...most LFD smokers want to get kicked in the teeth, I'd l;ike the OP to chime in on em!
> 
> "LFD Light is La Flor Dominicana's premium line of mild-bodied cigars.For a smooth and mild smoke with savory Dominican character and finesse, try a box of LFD Light today and taste the lighter side of La Flor!"


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Hickorynut said:


> Oddly, it's a real thing! I see one place that actually sells these. I can't really see the purpose...most LFD smokers want to get kicked in the teeth, I'd l;ike the OP to chime in on em!
> 
> "LFD Light is La Flor Dominicana's premium line of mild-bodied cigars.For a smooth and mild smoke with savory Dominican character and finesse, try a box of LFD Light today and taste the lighter side of La Flor!"


That spice on the front was definitely more of a kick in the teeth than my usual smoke (AF SS and cheap-n-cheerfulls). Not as much smoke production, but it definitely went creamer tasting at the end. Reminded me of one of those Amazon wrapper sticks @mpomario gave me a while back. He described the creamyness as nutty, like from Cashews.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

green hornet


----------



## Cherokee98

Thank you @Hickorynut for this great cigar. My first Diesel.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Oddly, it's a real thing! I see one place that actually sells these. I can't really see the purpose...most LFD smokers want to get kicked in the teeth, I'd l;ike the OP to chime in on em!
> 
> "LFD Light is La Flor Dominicana's premium line of mild-bodied cigars.For a smooth and mild smoke with savory Dominican character and finesse, try a box of LFD Light today and taste the lighter side of La Flor!"


It's like ordering a Guinness Light - lol


----------



## JtAv8tor

DE event at the shop had to snag one

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## BigPuffer

cracker1397 said:


> Ender1553 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to do a swap with you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not opposed to that at all. Send me a PM and we can figure something out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ask him for eagle rare instead! Same mashbill, aged longer and cheaper.


----------



## Ender1553

BigPuffer said:


> Ask him for eagle rare instead! Same mashbill, aged longer and cheaper.


I buy typically 2 bottles/year for my father-in-law... one for Christmas and one d9r his birthday. He grew up drinking it with his grandfather. I tried subbing something else when i couldn't find a bottle, but for him its as much memories as it is the mashbill

Thank you for the suggestion though!

Might pick up a bottle of that for myself

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Found time and found my arse down at the new lounge. 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Just wait until you try the Unlimited or UHC. Oh my gawd they are good budget smokes.


Cherokee98 said:


> Thank you @Hickorynut for this great cigar. My first Diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

L'Atelier La Mission









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Can't go wrong with Eagle Rare since it's aged 8 yrs and $30 or less. Hell they both are run under Sazerac anyway. Buffalo Trace makes PVW too.


BigPuffer said:


> Ask him for eagle rare instead! Same mashbill, aged longer and cheaper.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Had to go with the small chisel, rain off and on since last night. Not as strong as my favorite DL 4.5x60 though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this today (aquataine?) on the ride home.. Pretty much a Hershey bar covered with black pepper.. Loved it.. Kept a razor sharp burn line at 70MPH..Impressive.

The only issue was the band UNDER the band. Damn near wrecked trying to get the second one off..lol

Thanks @SoCal Gunner

Tapatalk went let me upload a photo..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Just wait until you try the Unlimited or UHC. Oh my gawd they are good budget smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Need I even chime in on a Diesel discussion? Lol


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don Carlos, mi buen amigo.


----------



## Madderduro

somebody was talking about not digging bltc all that much... try the nocturne deliverance...prefer it over most of the others I've tried


----------



## msmith1986

Mmmm. I brought one with me today too....


Madderduro said:


> somebody was talking about not digging bltc all that much... try the nocturne deliverance...prefer it over most of the others I've tried


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Can't go wrong with Eagle Rare since it's aged 8 yrs and $30 or less. Hell they both are run under Sazerac anyway. Buffalo Trace makes PVW too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Blantons is 6-8 year years and single barrel. Eagle rare is 10 but like 2-3 years ago they changed the way they bottle their bottling system where they don't flush out the system between every barrel so they legally had to take off the single barrel label as it had remnats of the last barrel. Along with the price diff, ER is where it's at.

Side note, MoCo had a sale on the 1.75L handle of elijah craig for $38... sold out of it county wide and hasn't carried it since. FML for not buying it then :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Series V and Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro Rothschild and sweet tea in Friday traffic in town.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Señor Rana insists his AF 858s be sun grown or nothing. I find them a bit strong myself. Plus, this first one had some issues with staying lit and the draw closed up at about the 2/3rds mark.

Still, it's an 858. And it's hard to argue with the judgment of a plastic frog. Good smoke. Will definitely keep a few in the humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Found time and found my arse down at the new lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Where the hell have you been?? Enquiring minds want to know. Glad you areback!:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Where the hell have you been?? Enquiring minds want to know. Glad you areback!:grin2:


Just been real busy! Work and kids. Starting to general my own houses so it's a lot of time. I've still been checking in. Just not posting much!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> Where do you live? Blantons is everywhere here in PA and MD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm in Arizona. My local liquor store can't get it. They treat me good....let me buy from the secret stash in the back room.

I went to Total Wine in Vegas when I was there and their aficionado said they were having trouble getting it too. I've had to settle for Redbreast 15, Jameson Gold, and Jameson Cask Blend, lately. (Did you hear me whining? Lol)

Taz 
I'm not ready for summer!!


----------



## tazdvl

Ender1553 said:


> I might have to do a swap with you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Hmmm...PM me. I'm sure we can figure something out.

Taz 
I'm not ready for summer!!


----------



## BigPuffer

tazdvl said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? Blantons is everywhere here in PA and MD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Arizona. My local liquor store can't get it. They treat me good....let me buy from the secret stash in the back room.
> 
> I went to Total Wine in Vegas when I was there and their aficionado said they were having trouble getting it too. I've had to settle for Redbreast 15, Jameson Gold, and Jameson Cask Blend, lately. (Did you hear me whining? Lol)
> 
> Taz
> I'm not ready for summer!!
Click to expand...

Buffalo Trace has been shipping a lot and I mean a lot of their bourbon over seas and has been having trouble supplying the the US market so they do it by region. Sounds like it will be a while before they come back to yours


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> Buffalo Trace has been shipping a lot and I mean a lot of their bourbon over seas and has been having trouble supplying the the US market so they do it by region. Sounds like it will be a while before they come back to yours


I guess its a good thing I still have a sealed bottle I bought back in 2010


----------



## HLSheppard

Enjoying this at the moment with my Bulldog next to me...










Here's Henry, too!










Howard L. Sheppard


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> Ha, same here. Don't know where my buddie got it from. It started off pretty spicy, but that last 3rd was creamy. Looked like a maduro, but i haven't had many to compare. Still working on the taste buds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


You are kind of a light weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some Deliverance to get me home. Cheaper sticks rolled like this would have barely any draw, but this thing draws perfect, even with the tiny cut from my Firebird keychain cutter.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Found time and found my arse down at the new lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Great smoke. Corona Gorda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> Some Deliverance to get me home. Cheaper sticks rolled like this would have barely any draw, but this thing draws perfect, even with the tiny cut from my Firebird keychain cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol those things make you want to smoke it like a lancero, then remind you its anything but with a chimney of smoke. Loved it.


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Lol those things make you want to smoke it like a lancero, then remind you its anything but with a chimney of smoke. Loved it.


Once you get to smoking it, it looks like a cartoon perfecto all swelled out getting ready to explode in your face.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

ez eminence that's way too wet to smoke but didn't care was anxious to try out the new xikar spark plug punch I just got


----------



## Olecharlie

You will never get this “Tattoo” and have regrets!


----------



## Matt_21

About halfway into an RP Vintage 1990.
Not a bad smoke. My first of the 1990s.
I dont think Id buy a box though. Its ok but not anything I'll remember.
Smoking on the deck tonight now that its warmer. Can hear an Eastern Screech...and of course all the dogs on the road.


----------



## mpomario

Matt_21 said:


> About halfway into an RP Vintage 1990.
> 
> Not a bad smoke. My first of the 1990s.
> 
> I dont think Id buy a box though. Its ok but not anything I'll remember.
> 
> Smoking on the deck tonight now that its warmer. Can hear an Eastern Screech...and of course all the dogs on the road.


One of my favorites. Especially the Churchill with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sticking with Corojo for round 2. Going well with bourbon and coke. Stacking dimes.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

mpomario said:


> One of my favorites. Especially the Churchill with time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it needs/needed more time. 
I'll give the 1990 another shot. I'll get one and let it rest a good while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Alison


----------



## mpomario

Going with a little Maduro to end the night. Dropped it. Hope it holds together. Darn bourbon and coke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Started the weekend golf trip a little early


----------



## LeatherNeck

Me and my buddy riding the neighborhood earlier. It was great to get outta the house. @msmith1986 that rum WAS great!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Curivari Achilles Heroicos Homero, a gracious gift from @Humphrey's Ghost that's been idling in my humidors for almost a year. First NC in about 6-weeks and it's a dandy! Thanks Mark!


----------



## mpomario

Maybe one more. You ever smoke one again right before you order more? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

curmudgeonista said:


> Curivari Achilles Heroicos Homero, a gracious gift from @Humphrey's Ghost that's been idling in my humidors for almost a year. First NC in about 6-weeks and it's a dandy! Thanks Mark!
> 
> View attachment 207474


Mine need to hurry up and get to that year mark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Andalusian Bull & Redbreast Lustau.

I really didn't know what to expect from this cigar besides the hype and reviews... But I love it. Salty as hell, meaty, oak and molasses. Pairs great with the whiskey. And it's burni v slow as hell, I'm going to be up all night.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Enjoyed this.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Working in the greenhouse today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Curivari Achilles Heroicos Homero, a gracious gift from @Humphrey's Ghost that's been idling in my humidors for almost a year. First NC in about 6-weeks and it's a dandy! Thanks Mark!
> 
> View attachment 207474


That Modus 2.1 cigar stand looks tuff as hell! Why oh why didn't you think of that when you developed the Modus II? 
WHY?:crying:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very nice smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Yesterday's smokes. Crapatalk would not let me upload yesterday.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Guatemalan,


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a working weekend! My last Hammer and Sickle Connie with a year on it. Creamy, buttery, little spice, nutty...Won't buy a box, but might restock a couple for mornings..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

CAO MX2 with Sumatra. Seen mixed reviews. Not a bad taste but the burn line is all over the place. The others will get a much longer rest.

Edit: after the first third it calmed right down and I quite enjoy the flavors. Not one I'd pay B&M prices for, but online $ its worth it.


----------



## Madderduro

all out kings


----------



## Stratus

BEAST! 6x60. Love it! Picked up two more so I can share with my son when he come home from college tomorrow.

EIROA - The First 20 Years.


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill rested 2 years. One of my very favorite NC's.


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> Yesterday's smokes. Crapatalk would not let me upload yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So I'm not the only one with the upload problem. Not entertained.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> That Modus 2.1 cigar stand looks tuff as hell! Why oh why didn't you think of that when you developed the Modus II?
> WHY?:crying:


Wha'? The new stand works with any Modus tool, not just the newest one... not to mention most any stogie as a cigar rest. :smile2:


----------



## Maxh92

Undercrown Shade. Great way to start a Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

curmudgeonista said:


> Wha'? The new stand works with any Modus tool, not just the newest one... not to mention most any stogie as a cigar rest. :smile2:


You're gonna push me over the cliff.....love the new stand....ahhhhhhhh 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

love this cutter, thanks to great advise!


----------



## Sophie0503

WABOOM said:


> Churchill rested 2 years. One of my very favorite NC's.


 yessir very hard to beat right there, if anything I keep those around..


----------



## Madderduro

some umbagog goodness


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @LeatherNeck :grin2: I didn't consider it strong imo. More towards mild/medium but I enjoyed it anyways.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Foyle 
Wow @msmith1986, this is a nicely intense stick! Bitter dark chocolate, strong espresso, and fruity notes on the finish. So far that's the 1st 3rd. If this thing has transitions that are as good and strength to match the body, you may have just turned me on to a new tupper resident! I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than the size and capa, but you can bet I'll be doing some searching. I just hope it's not an expensive stick... 
Thanks bud! 
BTW, I V cut it long ways on the box press and the draw is perfect.


----------



## BigPuffer

My first Caldwell from a Mr. @selpo. Thanks man


----------



## Madderduro

RC neanderthal.... the purple monkey dishwashers are going down a bit to easy right now


----------



## awk6898

Had some early morning fog on the farm. Turned the horses out, got the first lawn mowing of the year out of the way, and now kicking back on the porch with a cold one and an old school Perdomo. Happy Saturday everyone! Enjoy this beautiful weather if you're in the Mid-Atlantic area!























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Wha'? The new stand works with any Modus tool, not just the newest one... not to mention most any stogie as a cigar rest. :smile2:


Can it be bought separately?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @LeatherNeck :grin2: I didn't consider it strong imo. More towards mild/medium but I enjoyed it anyways.


You can thank @Hickorynut as well. He is the one who sent me a few and I wanted to share. Yes, I too thought it a bit weak in the strength dept., but it is a nice smoke otherwise. Maybe the Danes are a little more sensitive to Vitamin N? IDK


----------



## Sophie0503

headcold or not I swear i'm GONNA have one today!!!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First call









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

EZ Zeppelin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep...them yourapeeins have less tolerance for Vitamin N....I sure like the flavor though 


LeatherNeck said:


> You can thank @Hickorynut as well. He is the one who sent me a few and I wanted to share. Yes, I too thought it a bit weak in the strength dept., but it is a nice smoke otherwise. Maybe the Danes are a little more sensitive to Vitamin N? IDK


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## csk415

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 207642
> headcold or not I swear i'm GONNA have one today!!!


That's a good smoke. Hope you get to enjoy it.


----------



## quesquared

Yesterday
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not even sure what this thing is, but it came in a nice noob sampler bomb from @blackrabbit and it is delicious. Definitely gonna grab a few of these in the near future.










Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Sophie0503

csk415 said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207642
> headcold or not I swear i'm GONNA have one today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good smoke. Hope you get to enjoy it.
Click to expand...








she's gettin a lil hot but i'll Go till I can't


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Rondo

Rookie Card


----------



## blackrabbit

TexaSmoke said:


> Not even sure what this thing is, but it came in a nice noob sampler bomb from @blackrabbit and it is delicious. Definitely gonna grab a few of these in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Flores y Rodriguez cabinet select maduro. It is really inexpensive one that is a great value for the money in my opinion. You could find those for 2 bucks or less on cigar page, but I see the price has increased a bit now.


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## TexaSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> Flores y Rodriguez cabinet select maduro. It is really inexpensive one that is a great value for the money in my opinion. You could find those for 2 bucks or less on cigar page, but I see the price has increased a bit now.


...and it's affordable! Even better. Thanks a million, rabbit. Enjoyed the heck out of that one.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

Fire Truck and a bunch of screaming kids...and axults. Nope no cigar....that's later by golly!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoying this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Sam Leccia Black. Very enjoyable smoke. I like it alot better than the white. I got this in a mystery bomb last year, so than you Puff mystery bomber!


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> love this cutter, thanks to great advise!


I have the same exact one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> Foyle
> 
> Wow @msmith1986, this is a nicely intense stick! Bitter dark chocolate, strong espresso, and fruity notes on the finish. So far that's the 1st 3rd. If this thing has transitions that are as good and strength to match the body, you may have just turned me on to a new tupper resident! I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than the size and capa, but you can bet I'll be doing some searching. I just hope it's not an expensive stick...
> 
> Thanks bud!
> 
> BTW, I V cut it long ways on the box press and the draw is perfect.


I just got some of their Colorado wrapper Meteor Hammers today. The cellos are dark too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I haven't had the San Andreas wrapper Texas Select. Pretty good IMHO. I think I like the Original Texas Select more. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Figured I’d try it ROTT...it’s not too wet but is being finicky. But it’s a beautiful day in Colorado and the flavor is hitting the spot with the Stranahans.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Rookie Card
> 
> View attachment 207698


Does that EZ release have a shaggy foot or covered foot? :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mississippi River


----------



## Ender1553

Oliva MB 2nd Robusto, smoking nicely. Deep V, nice draw, smoke and burn rott. Haven't had a 1st, but i can see why these are enjoyed. Looks like the only issue was the wrapper looks a little bumpy, like the veins might have been a little stiffer.

@mpomario









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

El Primer Mondo Epifania


----------



## msmith1986

I remember seeing them on cigar dot com for $35/5. Made in the same factory as Alec Bradley.


LeatherNeck said:


> Foyle
> Wow @msmith1986, this is a nicely intense stick! Bitter dark chocolate, strong espresso, and fruity notes on the finish. So far that's the 1st 3rd. If this thing has transitions that are as good and strength to match the body, you may have just turned me on to a new tupper resident! I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than the size and capa, but you can bet I'll be doing some searching. I just hope it's not an expensive stick...
> Thanks bud!
> BTW, I V cut it long ways on the box press and the draw is perfect.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> I remember seeing them on cigar dot com for $35/5. Made in the same factory as Alec Bradley.
> 
> 
> LeatherNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foyle
> Wow @msmith1986, this is a nicely intense stick! Bitter dark chocolate, strong espresso, and fruity notes on the finish. So far that's the 1st 3rd. If this thing has transitions that are as good and strength to match the body, you may have just turned me on to a new tupper resident! I know absolutely nothing about this cigar other than the size and capa, but you can bet I'll be doing some searching. I just hope it's not an expensive stick...
> Thanks bud!
> BTW, I V cut it long ways on the box press and the draw is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

... I'm going to punch somebody if you guys don't tell me wth you are talking about


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> ... I'm going to punch somebody if you guys don't tell me wth you are talking about


foyle fool! :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I remember seeing them on cigar dot com for $35/5. Made in the same factory as Alec Bradley.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


There's also this.


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoyed this one from my birthday MAW courtesy of @bobbya08


----------



## Rabidawise

Montecristo Espada Guarda


----------



## greasemonger

Padron 2000 I believe (5x50). Oddly my first true Padron other than the Londres which I like a lot. Paired with a Sweet Baby Java (espresso bean infused chocolate peanut butter porter).


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> ... I'm going to punch somebody if you guys don't tell me wth you are talking about


Foyle box-pressed maduro 5.5x55









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying out the Zederkoff cutter on a petit robusto. I think it was Jack I saw with one so I got one for $4 on CB along with a serrated Colibri for $8 that I'll test out later.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

triple mad


----------



## msmith1986

Yeah, links are censored for some reason. It's probably in the rules somewhere. I need to re-read them and find out. Was that link to best cigar prices? If so they're special order and not box pressed maduro either. I've had those, good, but not as rich in flavor.


disco_potato said:


> There's also this.
> 
> https://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/foyle-cigars/foyle-variety-sampler-221111/


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm hungry....I wanna smoke...smoke wins...thanks @JtAv8tor just what the doctor ordered....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Las Calaveras not sure the year but, it's DAMN GOOD!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## PTAaron

Kidvegas said:


> Las Calaveras not sure the year but, it's DAMN GOOD!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I had one of those in my hand... but put it back for a day when I had more time.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not bad, but kind of tastes like smoking a cigarette. We'll see how it finishes.










Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Las Calaveras not sure the year but, it's DAMN GOOD!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


2017. They are damn good.


----------



## Madderduro

I might have a xikar problem


----------



## cracker1397

Leesburg bikefest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

This Parodi @msmith1986, this rough little cigar was super flavorful.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Matfam1 said:


> This Parodi @msmith1986, this rough little cigar was super flavorful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it. They're mostly strong KY tobacco, but made here in PA. Cheap and easy quick smoke, and since it's dry-cured no need for humidification. A must have around my house and car, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My search for stronger landed me at this CAO Extreme quad ligero blend. Ecuador habano ligero wrapper and Nica and Hond. ligero filler. So far it is good and smooth. Chocolate, vanilla, then into spice, pepper, coffee, and leather. The chocolate bar looking habano wrapper has a few ugly veins, but this thing has my approval based on flavor and strength, despite not being the most complex of the bunch and a most ridiculous foot band. Good amount of nic, I'm going to sleep like a baby here soon.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

A rested Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro with a pure Spanish Tempranillo.

Surprisingly good combination.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

A little quiet time sitting in the dark with my four legged friend Charlie. My midnight smoke...

5 Vegas Gold Robusto, deep V cut, paired with vintage diet cola.








This one has only had about a month to rest. The start was a little rough, but it has settled down nicely and is the smooth mellow smoke I expect.

Taz 
Happy this weekend is almost over. Sad to see my friends go.


----------



## bellts

Smelt like a pigeon turd so I had to smoke it (granted my only disability as an ex-marine is smell... Which I've been told is psychological... Aka PTSD... But whatever... I can't smell (like the rest of yous))


----------



## porsuk

*Quorum Shade Robusto*







​


----------



## Cherokee98

7x58









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ like Sunday morning !

15 hours of travel today getting one in before a long day.










Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm putting it on the Blind Man and Kona this morn....my attempt at an attitude adjustment...if that don't work..ima spiking the coffee.. 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Connie with Sumatra


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> Yeah, links are censored for some reason. It's probably in the rules somewhere. I need to re-read them and find out. Was that link to best cigar prices? If so they're special order and not box pressed maduro either. I've had those, good, but not as rich in flavor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yup. I saw the light band Foyles earlier in the thread and thought that's what you guys were talking about.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning Puffers :grin2: This was in a surprise pack from SBC. I don't buy mild cigars as they aren't my cup of tea but I'm willing to give this one a shot.


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> Sam Leccia Black. Very enjoyable smoke. I like it alot better than the white. I got this in a mystery bomb last year, so than you Puff mystery bomber!


Check out his Luchador sticks! Pretty good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Las Calaveras not sure the year but, it's DAMN GOOD!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Looks like 2017 but I'm not positive.....I see it was answered already. 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Morning smoke after a long day at a Jiu-Jitsu tourney. Worth seeing my boy take first in Az Kids. I believe this stick is thanks to @churchpunk

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

Morning smoke. Thanks to Gumby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Morning smoke after a long day at a Jiu-Jitsu tourney. Worth seeing my boy take first in Az Kids. I believe this stick is thanks to @churchpunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


This may just be Deja Vu but I swear you've smoked that exact cigar before and have given me credit for it before. Either way, wasn't me that sent it. Hahahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Morning smoke after a long day at a Jiu-Jitsu tourney. Worth seeing my boy take first in Az Kids. I believe this stick is thanks to @*churchpunk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I sent you 2 in the NC MAW :grin2:


----------



## Tulse

Nice surprise for $2.4 a pop. The name (Napalm) didn't really live up to the strength. I wonder if it wasn't named after the pepper? There was quite a bit. Good smoke. Happy morning.


----------



## mpomario

Starting off light with some coffee. These taste a lot like AF double chateau green labels. Now to start grading. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Much better :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites









Far and above the best BL I've ever had. It's like an LP9 that's been double stacked, extra crispy as with an espresso shot. 
Bullseye in my wheelhouse. 
Wish I had more room in the coolers. Anyone want to buy some L40s?
Best nc in a long time, thanks @bobbya08


----------



## Fusion

Uncut today


----------



## Madderduro

lgc r


----------



## TCstr8

V









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Cossie said:


> A rested Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro with a pure Spanish Tempranillo.
> 
> Surprisingly good combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


 good deal brother..


----------



## huffer33

Just an old yard gar for a windy day.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

first stick i've Aged/smoked with the cello on, so far scooting head cold outta the way!! Heck yeah!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PunchMyFuente

Surrogates Tramp Stamp. Actually considering buying a box


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoked one Muwat, smelled like barnyard and taste like a smoke pit, not a good experience. I received this big boy from one of you brothers out there, sorry can’t find a pic to know where it came from. It’s much better than my first one and I wouldn’t buy a box but heck it’s not too bad!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bolivar, paired with some Buffalo Trace White Dog....


----------



## msmith1986

I had a nasty 5x60 Muwat last June. Then I smoked one last week that was resting since last June. Completely different smoke, and really good. It seems the magic number for those is 9-12 months. My preference though is stuff that's amazing as soon as they've acclimated, lol.


Olecharlie said:


> I smoked one Muwat, smelled like barnyard and taste like a smoke pit, not a good experience. I received this big boy from one of you brothers out there, sorry can't find a pic to know where it came from. It's much better than my first one and I wouldn't buy a box but heck it's not too bad!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BLTC Salvation to test another under $10 cutter I've inexplicably acquired. Of course the smoke is great, but given the perfect RG for this cutter, it cut sharp and perfect. Better than my Xi2 ever has. I have yet to smoke a BLTC I didn't like.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender and a cup of Kona,


----------



## mpomario

So far.....
Foyle Colorado Meteor Hammer. Pretty darn good ROTT








Bobalu Texas Select









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Was hammered last night and forgot to post this. Wine tasting will do that to you!

La Mission & Basil Hayden










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Undercrown Corona Viva on a lazy hangover day


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I sent you 2 in the NC MAW :grin2:


Sorry @Gumby-cr I don't know why I keep doing that on these. Great stick man! Really good morning stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a Farmer Bill Hatchet (not pictured) while out blowing off some steam in the desert!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Verdict

mpomario said:


> So far.....
> Foyle Colorado Meteor Hammer. Pretty darn good ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobalu Texas Select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is everyone getting these foyles from?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Jamais Vu & Institution Vanilla Oatmeal Stout










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel UHC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## greasemonger

AB Tempus Nicaragua, still absolutely love this stick! Paired with an OCBC Hooter Brown @poppajon75 grillin deer burgers. Happy freaking Sunday!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Sorry @*Gumby-cr* I don't know why I keep doing that on these. Great stick man! Really good morning stick!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No worries and actually it was a bomb I sent to you after you fulfilled a NC MAW for me :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lawn time Yardgar:


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I had a nasty 5x60 Muwat last June. Then I smoked one last week that was resting since last June. Completely different smoke, and really good. It seems the magic number for those is 9-12 months. My preference though is stuff that's amazing as soon as they've acclimated, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea me too, not a ton of patience. Mo doubt this one had been well rested before I received it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fallen Angel


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> BLTC Salvation to test another under $10 cutter I've inexplicably acquired. Of course the smoke is great, but given the perfect RG for this cutter, it cut sharp and perfect. Better than my Xi2 ever has. I have yet to smoke a BLTC I didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those Palio cutters have recently been selling for cheap. A couple of years ago they were closer to the $30 mark. It's by no means a "cheap" cutter though and will hold its edge for quite some time. 
That Salvation is in my top 10 favorite smokes. I personally prefer the Pyramid figurado over the parejo but either are outstanding.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Those Palio cutters have recently been selling for cheap. A couple of years ago they were closer to the $30 mark. It's by no means a "cheap" cutter though and will hold its edge for quite some time.
> That Salvation is in my top 10 favorite smokes. I personally prefer the Pyramid figurado over the parejo but either are outstanding.


I got that cutter for $10, lol. The BLTC Salvation is one that one of the local B&Ms just into Lancaster county stocks and I get 15-20% off everything they have in stock. Good stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili


Aw come on. I'm a car guy. Let's see the rest of the WABOOM ride.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> Aw come on. I'm a car guy. Let's see the rest of the WABOOM ride.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


'13 with a tuned 5.0


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> '13 with a tuned 5.0


There we go. Nice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

T Paradox
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Verdict said:


> Where is everyone getting these foyles from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I got them from a local BnM and from Thompson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon


----------



## PTAaron

Got this little guy from @bellts in the NOOB PIF... quite tasty!


















Neighbor got a new patio heater - had to break it it properly


----------



## Sophie0503

Very good smoke today despite not feeling well.


----------



## tazdvl

80°. No wind. Camacho Connecticut Robusto paired with my usual...Diet Coke.









Taz 
Happy this weekend is almost over. Sad to see my friends go.


----------



## tazdvl

Perfect draw. Near perfect burn. The epitome of "mellow yellow". I would like to thank everyone who has promoted the v-cutter. I had a 7mm punch that I really liked, and thought I lost it. So I bought a 9mm punch, and thought it was perfect. This is only my second cigar cut with the v-cutter, but I am really liking this cut.









Taz 
Happy this weekend is almost over. Sad to see my friends go.


----------



## msmith1986

RP Edge #MaduroMonday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

tazdvl said:


> Perfect draw. Near perfect burn. The epitome of "mellow yellow". I would like to thank everyone who has promoted the v-cutter. I had a 7mm punch that I really liked, and thought I lost it. So I bought a 9mm punch, and thought it was perfect. This is only my second cigar cut with the v-cutter, but I am really liking this cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> Happy this weekend is almost over. Sad to see my friends go.


Hate to be the one to tell you this, but if you like 9mm punch, you'll love the 11mm punch!


----------



## ebnash

csk415 said:


>


How do you like the La Serena? I've been looking for Merlions for quite some time now, so curious what you think.


----------



## tazdvl

ebnash said:


> Hate to be the one to tell you this, but if you like 9mm punch, you'll love the 11mm punch!


Are you trying to be an "enabler"? Or do you identify as a "bad influence"? Lol

Taz 
I don't need any help spending what little money the government let's me keep!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Feels so good out here this late:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

PDR sungrown and Sumatra. Not a bad a.m. smoke. Got this one at a B&M, but may order a few more.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Courtesy of @blackrabbit 
Another fine smoke from a fine gentleman. Indeed.









Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Hickorynut

This should do for Maduro Monday...last one in the stash. When I have more room to let these sit a year....they are worth the price big time....RP Maduro Cuban Blend with Iron Bean Skull









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

One of the best cigars I've smoked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Great stick










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Shaver702

Some post embargo.....










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> This should do for Maduro Monday...last one in the stash. When I have more room to let these sit a year....they are worth the price big time....RP Maduro Cuban Blend with Iron Bean Skull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Mmmmm


OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HotD and Sumatra,
> View attachment 208098


What is a Diesel HotD?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Peppercorns and chocolate...with a couple relights...  for the RP..


msmith1986 said:


> MmmmmWhat is a Diesel HotD?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

I've had the RP, that's why I was drooling. I'm wondering about the Diesel. Nathan always seems to have something that isn't available anymore.....lol.


Hickorynut said:


> Peppercorns and chocolate...with a couple relights...  for the RP..
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep...still on the lookout for Hair of the Dog... 


msmith1986 said:


> I've had the RP, that's why I was drooling. I'm wondering about the Diesel. Nathan always seems to have something that isn't available anymore.....lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## acitalianman13

On the mild side imo expected more but still a good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Kristoff Ligero Maduro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunch and a smoke back at the hotel

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro monday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> MmmmmWhat is a Diesel HotD?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Short for Hot Dog. It's a new "meat" flavored blend for Diesel made by Gurkha.

Kidding, Diesel Heart of Darkness IIRC.

Long Live the King Lancero









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lfd dl
dude u just reminded me that hot dog flavored tofu exists...no really that's not a joke


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today


----------



## watchesandputters

18 holes with new sticks to try









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Ride home smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

ebnash said:


> How do you like the La Serena? I've been looking for Merlions for quite some time now, so curious what you think.


It was a good smoke. This one was picked up from another brother. I don't usually go for corojo wrappers but this one was pretty good. I probably sniffed it for five minutes before putting flame to it. The aroma was sweet, nutty, earthy and coco. Cold draw was perfect. Got her lit and was hit with some pepper. Great flavors all the way to the end. If you get the chance try one don't pass it up


----------



## csk415

akpreacherplayz said:


> One of the best cigars I've smoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. That 2014 blend is the bomb diggity. Was yours a 2017 (they have the 14 band) or the orig 2014? Either way they are both great.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

csk415 said:


> I agree. That 2014 blend is the bomb diggity. Was yours a 2017 (they have the 14 band) or the orig 2014? Either way they are both great.


I have no idea, I got it from @bwhite220. All I know is that it was amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon Northern and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> MmmmmWhat is a Diesel HotD?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hair of the Dog, it's a spicy pepper bomb that'll clear your sinuses and open your eyes. They were pretty harsh when fresh and a lot of folks wrote em off as a dud, AJ hasn't had many IMO these just needed a bit of rest to shine. I'm not 100 % sure but I think these may have been exclusive to CI/CC and when they had their falling out they went away.


----------



## Matt_21

Workin on a Short Story with a Bud and a view.


----------



## Olecharlie

Working on a Short Story with a Scotch and a view. Lol

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> One of my own today


Duuude! What blend is that?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> Working on a Short Story with a Scotch and a view. Lol
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Nice!
I got some good ash from mine.
Punched it with the Modus II and nubbed it with it as well. Start to finish the Modus II does the job!


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Duuude! What blend is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The new Green blend (think i posted but) Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder, FX Smith Connie shade wrapper
Yea its dark for a Connie wrapper but i left a bunch of it in a casing bag and forgot lol so it got stained.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> The new Green blend (think i posted but) Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder, FX Smith Connie shade wrapper
> Yea its dark for a Connie wrapper but i left a bunch of it in a casing bag and forgot lol so it got stained.


Sounds awesome, and that ash was nice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 TAA and a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## msmith1986

FdO maduro for the ride home









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

The Bobalu Annihilation was leaking air from somewhere. So......old reliable short smoke.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Matt_21 said:


> Nice!
> I got some good ash from mine.
> Punched it with the Modus II and nubbed it with it as well. Start to finish the Modus II does the job!


Have you tried the Hemmingway Maduro Best Seller 4 1/2 x 55? Really nice smoke!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Spending this Maduro Monday with my buddy JJ (filled with makers and Diet Coke) and a La Palina Maduro 60. This fat girl is mighty tasty.








Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> Have you tried the Hemmingway Maduro Best Seller 4 1/2 x 55? Really nice smoke!


Haven't had the chance but I'll add it to the list lol


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Discreetpuffer

Enjoyed this so much I wish I’d gone with the No.5 instead of No.4.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Libre with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

EPC Encantos


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut

Today requires a Diesel UHC and Iron Bean Rage....nothing less will do....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

oh man just now realizing its tuesday...guess a tat needs to be next


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


>


You ought to let some of those rest a little. I gave my neighbor one Sunday night with a year rest on it. He's still talking about it, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake to start today


----------



## msmith1986

Damn these deep V-Cuts are tempting me to buy another cutter.


Hickorynut said:


> Today requires a Diesel UHC and Iron Bean Rage....nothing less will do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> You ought to let some of those rest a little. I gave my neighbor one Sunday night with a year rest on it. He's still talking about it, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Indeed... but it will be hard haha. Everything I got is pretty much new except for some NUBs that have been resting about 2 months. I do have some cigars in my humi I haven't tried yet though....


----------



## msmith1986

Read through the thread "patience". You won't regret it.


BOSSTANK said:


> Indeed... but it will be hard haha. Everything I got is pretty much new except for some NUBs that have been resting about 2 months. I do have some cigars in my humi I haven't tried yet though....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Holy Moly I can smoke outside today :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Smooth smoke, easy draw. Not detecting much in the way of flavor so far, but it's early yet.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> Damn these deep V-Cuts are tempting me to buy another cutter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk












The instigators on this forum convinced me to buy one, and I don't regret it. Just do it. You'll thank yourself and blame me later!

Taz 
Happy this weekend is almost over. Sad to see my friends go.


----------



## bellts

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Holy Moly I can smoke outside today :grin2::grin2::grin2:


Hmmm...that looks good....I may have to fire one later.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Penalty on the play. Beach photo! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Perdomo 20th Annie. These are always good. They can easy be in my top 10 of more complex smokes. The barrel aged wrapper adds so much more than you would expect.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Punch Barenuckle. Spicy sucker this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> Perdomo 20th Annie. These are always good. They can easy be in my top 10 of more complex smokes. The barrel aged wrapper adds so much more than you would expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I will try one. Been extremely disappointed in myself for not grabbing a ten pack of champagne when they were $3/stick on cigar page. Now they are sold out for last 3 weeks.


----------



## watchesandputters

Saw a deal on CP for the No2 variation of these, realized I had one from a sampler in my humi so giving it a try and making a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

This weather, a bit too much a bit too qucikly. Mid 50s on Saturday and we just touched 90 a minute ago. We're skipping spring entirely, huh?

Tat Havana Verocu no.5. Missed these little suckers.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Hickorynut said:


> Penalty on the play. Beach photo!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Wait a minute! Are beach photos against the rules or something?!?! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

My first Eastern Standard. Picked it up a few weeks ago at my local joint. Not bad.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## quesquared

From Sunday til today























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Phenomenal calm day today feels almost like summer. The label on this old Padilla says corojo 06. Not sure if that's the year but I think it could be looking at the cello.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

This lasted all of three weeks in the humi. It's a whooping $33 CAD in my local B&M. But the weather is so nice and I've got the time.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

I dunno how much age is on these but they smoke great!


----------



## disco_potato

cracker1397 said:


> Wait a minute! Are beach photos against the rules or something?!?! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're ok as long as you show feet. Otherwise, @UBC03 will probably ban you until you send him a pair of flip flops.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Costa Rican,


----------



## Fusion

This old LGC from @*msmith1986*, never saw one like this before, 2 wrappers and very good, thanks Matt


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> This old LGC from @*msmith1986*, never saw one like this before, 2 wrappers and very good, thanks Matt


Those are Artesanos De Tabaqueros. I believe I got those in late 2011. Whenever I transported them in summer heat while moving is the date I put on them. They made a limited number of those and were hard to find, but the point of them was to experience how much influence the wrapper leaf has on flavor profile. I never bought a box because they were so expensive, but 4 vitola samplers were available then, so I bought a few. I think I have 3 or 4 sticks left.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I would not say it is a bad smoke, just not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Go pens


----------



## Matt_21

Just got home from work. Lee is putting the girls to bed and I just lit up a Macanudo Cru Royale. Really good stick with some rest. I know a lot of guys steer clear of Macanudos but I'd recommend trying a Cru Royale if you get a chance.
Some rum and Pepsi to go with it.


----------



## Matt_21

:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my Favorites










US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## disco_potato

Matt_21 said:


> :smile2:


You must be about half way between the US and Australia. :wink2:


----------



## mpomario

Cherry. Almost tried everything from the first sampler. Two more I think. The other two samplers are going to sleep a long sleep.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> One of my Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Looks real good!


----------



## Matt_21

disco_potato said:


> You must be about half way between the US and Australia. :wink2:


I can't figure how to get them right side up. I take them the right way. Using a Samsung galaxy s8. If anyone knows how to fix it please pm me.


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> I can't figure how to get them right side up. I take them the right way. Using a Samsung galaxy s8. If anyone knows how to fix it please pm me.


G'Day Mate... Swipe down from the top of the screen on your phone, swipe down again to expand the notification menu. Touch auto-rotate and turn it off. Take a picture. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

New World Connecticut 

Very good smoke


----------



## Rondo

Sammich outside on the casino patio.


----------



## msmith1986

BWS NBK for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Much more to my liking! 2000 Maduro.


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic .. Nice beach scenery and NOT A FOOT IN SIGHT.. ( send me flip flops and I'll flog you with em)

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I can't figure how to get them right side up. I take them the right way. Using a Samsung galaxy s8. If anyone knows how to fix it please pm me.


Dont take it in Tapatalk. Post it from your gallery.:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Dont take it in Tapatalk. Post it from your gallery.:smile2:


I do...as far as I know.
I click the paperclip then click upload. Select the pic and hit upload.

Just finished up. (Puc taken right side up. Autorotate off.)


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Samurai Robusto









BTW, how do you get pics to turn properly??


----------



## TexaSmoke

Didn't get a pic, but smoked a Nica 90+ rated 2nd from @blackrabbit
That, my friends, was a good stick. So good I didn't get a chance to capture it on film.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Samurai Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how do you get pics to turn properly??


Did you take the pic in Tapatalk or load from your photos?

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## LeatherNeck

My first adventure with Buenaventura and it is a good one so far. (See what I did there?) This is really nice with some Bourbon and Dr. Pepper.
Thank you Marko @cvrle1 for the stogie brother. Hope you're doing well; haven't seen much of you lately.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Didn't get a pic, but smoked a Nica 90+ rated 2nd from @blackrabbit
> That, my friends, was a good stick. So good I didn't get a chance to capture it on film.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...





TexaSmoke said:


> Did you take the pic in Tapatalk or load from your photos?
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


It was taken vertically with my iPhone and uploaded via the forum.


----------



## WNYTony

A few smokes from golf weekend
Nick's Sticks, courtesy of @WABOOM Finally got a chance to burn this big churchill and it was worth the wait !









E.P. Carrillo CRA edition









Cojonu 2012 for Tat Tuesday









And tonight a little something from AJ


----------



## bellts

I didn't happen to capture a pic (and didn't want to repost a pic from the other day) but #2 for today was a Macanudo Inspirado Black.... really starting to like these things, very similar to MF Jamie Garcia's (but slightly sweeter). I'm glad I snagged another 10 off of cbid for about $2 a cigar (surprising because cbid is getting crazy these days -- ever since the redesign).


----------



## LeatherNeck

bellts said:


> I didn't happen to capture a pic (and didn't want to repost a pic from the other day) but #2 for today was a Macanudo Inspirado Black.... really starting to like these things, very similar to MF Jamie Garcia's (but slightly sweeter). I'm glad I snagged another 10 off of cbid for about $2 a cigar (surprising because cbid is getting crazy these days -- ever since the redesign).


WHOA! You are the first person that I've ever seen compare a Mac (NC) to a MF in a positive way. You may get some tounge lashing for that...just saying. Lol


----------



## bellts

LeatherNeck said:


> WHOA! You are the first person that I've ever seen compare a Mac (NC) to a MF in a positive way. You may get some tounge lashing for that...just saying. Lol


Well, whatever. They are very similar, enough said. I'm not about labels. I'd happily supply someone with both cigars and have them tell me different.


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> My first adventure with Buenaventura and it is a good one so far. (See what I did there?) This is really nice with some Bourbon and Dr. Pepper.
> Thank you Marko @*cvrle1* for the stogie brother. Hope you're doing well; haven't seen much of you lately.


I bought a 5er of those a few weeks ago, i really like them, have a box on order


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoked a 5 Vegas gold late into the night. 2nd cigar of the night while hanging with some friends. It's super bland, but smoked well enough. Not gonna hate on it, but not gonna buy another either.








Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Something new tonight... great burning and tasy stick thus far:


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoked a 5 Vegas gold late into the night. 2nd cigar of the night while hanging with some friends. It's super bland, but smoked well enough. Not gonna hate on it, but not gonna buy another either.
> View attachment 208818
> 
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


5V Gold Maduro or Triple-A all the way. The regular Gold is boring to me too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> 5V Gold Maduro or Triple-A all the way. The regular Gold is boring to me too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Super boring. I do prefer maduro over these natural sticks. This came in a sampler, so it's okay for what it is. Didn't pay much.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

Trying this resurgence of the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte in double corona 7.5x52. It's full bodied, but the strength just isn't there. About halfway down naturally it's getting stronger with wood, leather and earth, barely any pepper. Smooth and enjoyable, even though I expected strong pepper and spice.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Super boring. I do prefer maduro over these natural sticks. This came in a sampler, so it's okay for what it is. Didn't pay much.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


It would probably be better natural, the Gold is a CT wrapper.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> It would probably be better natural, the Gold is a CT wrapper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Showing my noobness again. I haven't learned all the differences just yet. Thanks for the info.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Showing my noobness again. I haven't learned all the differences just yet. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


I like strong and bold so I very rarely smoke connies. The only ones I have are in my visitor giveaway tupper, and there isn't many in there, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I like strong and bold so I very rarely smoke connies. The only ones I have are in my visitor giveaway tupper, and there isn't many in there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have a few of those that I see in that tupper. Doubt I'd like them. I am still early into it, but I seem to lean towards the fuller flavor stuff as long as there isn't too much pepper to it.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I have a few of those that I see in that tupper. Doubt I'd like them. I am still early into it, but I seem to lean towards the fuller flavor stuff as long as there isn't too much pepper to it.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


There's some stuff in there I really like, but that RyJ RR is the lightest one in there and I'm really bored by those. I throw extras in there so there's always a selection for visitors to smoke. My good stuff is not out for people to see, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> There's some stuff in there I really like, but that RyJ RR is the lightest one in there and I'm really bored by those. I throw extras in there so there's always a selection for visitors to smoke. My good stuff is not out for people to see, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have the RyJ RR, never thought to smoke it. I seem to lean toward a darker wrapper. I am still learning the differences in wrappers and tobaccos, but I have noticed that all my favorites have had a darker wrapper, whether it be maduro or obscuro. Still trying to figure it all out and enjoying every minute.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I have the RyJ RR, never thought to smoke it. I seem to lean toward a darker wrapper. I am still learning the differences in wrappers and tobaccos, but I have noticed that all my favorites have had a darker wrapper, whether it be maduro or obscuro. Still trying to figure it all out and enjoying every minute.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Enjoyment is the goal. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

BOSSTANK said:


>


Boss that's one good stick & one cool pic, I bought a few a bit ago sent all but 1 out to some brothers, I need to get a few more I believe..


----------



## sagasta

Yesterday morning from Cadiz, Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sophie0503 said:


> Boss that's one good stick & one cool pic, I bought a few a bit ago sent all but 1 out to some brothers, I need to get a few more I believe..


Thanks man... that was my first MF 1922, it was pretty good. I have 4 left, gonna let them rest for a bit. I want to try My Father the Judge next. Probably gonna buy a couple singles to try out. What do you think about that stick?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ Nepenthe



















Love me some EZ! Thanks @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

3.5" LC maduro before bed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bueso Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

my new go to smoke....love this cigar


----------



## Gumby-cr

Compliments of @mrolland5500. Thanks again. I enjoyed it very much :grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Breakfast on the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> I have a few of those that I see in that tupper. Doubt I'd like them. I am still early into it, but I seem to lean towards the fuller flavor stuff as long as there isn't too much pepper to it.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...





msmith1986 said:


> I like strong and bold so I very rarely smoke connies. The only ones I have are in my visitor giveaway tupper, and there isn't many in there, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


it's all personal preference. I find myself actually liking med sticks with some pepper on them. I was talking to a guy maybe like 2 weeks ago and turns out he smokes 2-3 times a week and I asked what he liked to smoke. He said when sober, he liked RyJ and I know he wasn't talking about cuban kind. Side note, those RyJ 1875 are actually sumatra wrappers.


----------



## Kidvegas

These are just friggin good! Mode 5 Cromag

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Breakfast on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better keep them toes buried in the sand or @UBC03 is gonna drop the ban hammer on ya! Haha! 
What ocean are we looking at in this pic?

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Better keep them toes buried in the sand or @UBC03 is gonna drop the ban hammer on ya! Haha!
> What ocean are we looking at in this pic?
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Daytona beach looking at the Atlantic

I made sure to sensor my wife's toes with my hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Daytona beach looking at the Atlantic
> 
> I made sure to sensor my wife's toes with my hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A wise choice. I live a short hop from the Gulf of Mexico. The Florida beaches are much nicer.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## greasemonger

Trusty house blend, The Rook


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> it's all personal preference. I find myself actually liking med sticks with some pepper on them. I was talking to a guy maybe like 2 weeks ago and turns out he smokes 2-3 times a week and I asked what he liked to smoke. He said when sober, he liked RyJ and I know he wasn't talking about cuban kind. Side note, those RyJ 1875 are actually sumatra wrappers.


I was just referencing that being a lighter one in there that I don't smoke. Hell the bully's used to have Brazilian in the blend but don't anymore, and the Habano wrapper Romeo isn't made in 460 anymore, and most of their stuff is inconsistently rolled, that's why I gave up on NC RyJ. Yeah it's definitely preference, and I like stronger and richer flavors and strength.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I agree, those are great. I think I'll grab some more today, that is if you didn't take them all, lol.


Madderduro said:


> my new go to smoke....love this cigar


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Parodi while I walk the dogs....courtesy of @msmith1986....facet than De Nobili cause they individually wrapped with Der name on it....woohoo









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Parodi while I walk the dogs....courtesy of @msmith1986....facet than De Nobili cause they individually wrapped with Der name on it....woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


They're both the same anyway, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Parodi while I walk the dogs....courtesy of @*msmith1986*....facet than De Nobili cause they individually wrapped with Der name on it....woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I always hate caterpillar season


----------



## Hickorynut

That little bastage went right for the gar too.....


greasemonger said:


> I always hate caterpillar season


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> I was just referencing that being a lighter one in there that I don't smoke. Hell the bully's used to have Brazilian in the blend but don't anymore, and the Habano wrapper Romeo isn't made in 460 anymore, and most of their stuff is inconsistently rolled, that's why I gave up on NC RyJ. Yeah it's definitely preference, and I like stronger and richer flavors and strength.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang didn't know that. Brazilian habano sounds almost like a la palina classics


----------



## Madderduro

neanderthal... no worries @msmith1986 I got ci tomm & think I'll hit lemoyne this week to see if they still have any black bats...columbia is safe this week!


----------



## disco_potato

Matt_21 said:


> I do...as far as I know.
> I click the paperclip then click upload. Select the pic and hit upload.
> 
> Just finished up. (Puc taken right side up. Autorotate off.)


Do you hold your phone upright or sideways when taking photos? Instead of the paper clip, click gallery. That should be the middle choice. See if that changes anything.

Serie V Lancero. Mmmmmm, good.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

This is from last night.
Post to see if the picture comes out right.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Matt_21 pic is right, but them toes is wrong...

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## tazdvl

Matt_21 said:


> This is from last night.
> 
> Post to see if the picture comes out right.


You should have tagged @UBC03 to make sure he can see it in the proper orientation as well.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## cvrle1

LeatherNeck said:


> My first adventure with Buenaventura and it is a good one so far. (See what I did there?) This is really nice with some Bourbon and Dr. Pepper.
> Thank you Marko @*cvrle1* for the stogie brother. Hope you're doing well; haven't seen much of you lately.


Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I am still around :smile2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

think this might be the one I like most out of the ez core line


----------



## Cherokee98

CAO Black Bengal compliments of @Hickorynut. Thanks 









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

tazdvl said:


> You should have tagged @UBC03 to make sure he can see it in the proper orientation as well.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Don't do me no freakin favors...JAGOFFS..there wasn't even a freaking cigar IN THE PIC.. YA SMACK

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Hickorynut

Can't decide on those...what did you think?


Cherokee98 said:


> CAO Black Bengal compliments of @Hickorynut. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

I hit Lemoyne once a month to grab random stuff. They have at least 1000 boxes in there.


Madderduro said:


> neanderthal... no worries @msmith1986 I got ci tomm & think I'll hit lemoyne this week to see if they still have any black bats...columbia is safe this week!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2013 Maduro Especial. 1st one so far out of the box. Mmmmm









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Hickorynut said:


> Can't decide on those...what did you think?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I am really enjoying it, I'm picking out spicy notes and something I can't put my finger on in the finish that hangs with me, I really like it and will add it to my wishlist.

Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CAO Pilon









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga T52 with a perfect punch lol


----------



## Fusion

Foundry No.2 Lovelace


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just washed my Jeep, now its time to relax before I mow the lawn... haha
This Bumbu rum is good stuff.


----------



## huffer33

Another perfect day and celebrating my last lecture for the school year. I know what the blue fungus is on my sitting log but trying to figure out who's been scratching my trees. It goes up pretty high.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bear scratches?


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Bear scratches?


Hard to see the scale but they're pretty small. Maybe a raccoon, could be a bobcat, not sure. Probably something that is climbing up there.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL, courtesy of @Rondo with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

UC corona out and about checking out some land and commercial properties before the sun goes down.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

This better be good @greasemonger.... it's starting out that way.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had to chase the rum with some brew... cool limited edition Corona bottles with my trusty LaRue tactical bottle opener. 
This cigar is great. Im starting to realize cigars with ladies on them are pretty darn good...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent! 
Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

anaconda for end of the day


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
> I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent!
> Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...


Now your on the feds radar cause you said you were making bombs. Lol..


----------



## Olecharlie

Sitting outside now enjoying this pleasant day!


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
> I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent!
> Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...


If anyone cares, and for future reference, you can get these boxes from amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E81LBCS or any other place that sells this size,

and if you pay for shipping through paypal, https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-no, you can send first class for $3-$4 as long as it's 16oz and under. Ship time is usually the same as priority. Even if you want to use the priority boxes, shipping through paypal gives a discount.

Anyway, back to pictures.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

C.F. 45 ACP


----------



## SoCal Gunner

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
> I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent!
> Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...





csk415 said:


> Now your on the feds radar cause you said you were making bombs. Lol..


Yeah, might want to be careful answering the door - LoL


----------



## GOT14U

To tell you the truth...these are good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BillH

First time smoking these Oliva master blend 3 year. Bought them after seeing other BOTL posting them here. This guys been resting for 6 months or so. It took unyil the second pic to take off. Good stuff, thanks for the tip fellow puffers.


----------



## BigPuffer

GOT14U said:


> To tell you the truth...these are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Is that the only AJ stick you like?


----------



## GOT14U

BigPuffer said:


> Is that the only AJ stick you like?


Just about, I can't think of any other good one! 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro to drive home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

csk415 said:


> Now your on the feds radar cause you said you were making bombs. Lol..





SoCal Gunner said:


> Yeah, might want to be careful answering the door - LoL


Lol I was thinking that as I was typing... then I thought meh...










:laugh2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bee,


----------



## Ewood

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a view!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Smoking an unreleased Casa Fernandez via the Fine Ash COTM. TASTY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Rocky Patel 15th for golf tonight and Aurora Escogidos Maduro tonight
















Also, I forgot to mention in last night's post that on our golf weekend my buddy grabbed a La Herencia Cubana that @huffer33 had sent to me and absolutely loved it. So much so he made me promise to let you know John.... and then he asked me tonight if I "told that guy that was a great freaking cigar" lol.


----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
> I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent!
> Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...


Knock-knock...
"Who's there?"
"ATF"
"What do you want?"
"We want to come in and talk."
"How many of you are out there?"
"Four."
"Four? Why don't you talk to each other?"










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> Smoking an unreleased Casa Fernandez via the Fine Ash COTM. TASTY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get this months yet? Suppose to be Matilde (I think that's how you spell it)

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sophie0503

some b-day honey..


----------



## Peter Joseph

Romacraft aquitaine venus. This may be my desert island cigar. I'm buying every box I see for the time being. 

PJS


----------



## Sophie0503

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 209146
> some b-day honey..









wow what a stick here, my first one. Won't be my last one, the ash made it just to that lateral leaf mark right under my thumb before I dropped it. Being a rookie I couldn't tell you what I was tasting, but that was a dang fine smoke...


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Oh yeah and I picked up some bomb making supplies on my beer run...
> I havent forgot about you my brother @Shaver702 return fire is eminent!
> Been waiting on one more box. Cigar Page sent me the wrong order. So I had to send it back... been waiting 12 days for this package, should be here today...


I'll be sleeping with one eye open for awhile..... haha

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Matfam1

Peter Joseph said:


> Romacraft aquitaine venus. This may be my desert island cigar. I'm buying every box I see for the time being.
> 
> PJS


That good?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5 with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Rocky Patel 15th for golf tonight and Aurora Escogidos Maduro tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention in last night's post that on our golf weekend my buddy grabbed a La Herencia Cubana that @huffer33 had sent to me and absolutely loved it. So much so he made me promise to let you know John.... and then he asked me tonight if I "told that guy that was a great freaking cigar" lol.


Trifecta Tony!... all three of those are great economy class smokes, classing way above their respective price point....IMHO....:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

tazdvl said:


> You should have tagged @UBC03 to make sure he can see it in the proper orientation as well.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


That's a dangerous road to be walkin. I like Dino and I like it here at puff. I played it safe.


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> Did you get this months yet? Suppose to be Matilde (I think that's how you spell it)
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I didn't, usually takes 4-5 days for me to get mine in Texas. Really excited for this one, but who am I kidding, I'm excited for all of them


----------



## awk6898

San Lotano Requiem Maduro









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

viaje holiday blend


----------



## Fusion

Undercrown Shade


----------



## Madderduro

oh yeah and the tat pudgy too


----------



## Madderduro

Betty has a fat bottom


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Look who just crawled out of the bayou to see what I was smoking...


----------



## msmith1986

Most of the bayous are pretty gross, probably shouldn't offer him a puff.


BOSSTANK said:


> Look who just crawled out of the bayou to see what I was smoking...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Iconic Leaf Recluse OTG
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Melanio









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MB3 to enjoy the AC while it's 90° outside today. Not ready for the heat.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 today is this Gurkha, now i wasnt expecting much from it as the only 3 iv had before were pretty bad, this turned out to be quite good, wouldnt buy any but not bad, dont remember who gifted it to me but thank you.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This Viaje while watching Cobra Kai on Youtube which is a lot better than I thought it would be. Highly recommended if your a fan of the original Karate Kid movie :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> oh yeah and the tat pudgy too


I'm drooling here :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Singulare and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Madderduro

imo not nearly as good as the black band but its still a pretty good smoke


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking on an Oliva serie V thanks to @akpreacherplayz and it's just great. I should also add that I paired it with a glass of chocolate milk at the recommendation of @curmudgeonista on another thread. Jack really knows his stuff because chocolate milk and cigars are evidently birds of a feather. Thanks, gentlemen.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First one of these and it's fresh off the truck... Yummy! This deal even qualifies for thrifty Thursday.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Relaxing on the balcony

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoking on an Oliva serie V thanks to @akpreacherplayz and it's just great. I should also add that I paired it with a glass of chocolate milk at the recommendation of @curmudgeonista on another thread. Jack really knows his stuff because chocolate milk and cigars are evidently birds of a feather. Thanks, gentlemen.
> View attachment 209386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah bro the Oliva V is a winner fo sho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

So good at 18 mos., I'm scared to let them go longer.

Norteno


----------



## Olecharlie

Just went to sit outside and enjoy this fine Scotch Whisky with a really Dark Jamie Garcia Maduro. Loving this warmer weather!


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Look who just crawled out of the bayou to see what I was smoking...


turtle soup fer dinner pawpaw!:smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> So good at 18 mos., I'm scared to let them go longer.
> 
> Norteno


Don't!!!!! That's perfect brother!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Gummy Jones

Couple of old mf originals with @mambo5


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoking on an Oliva serie V thanks to @akpreacherplayz and it's just great. I should also add that I paired it with a glass of chocolate milk at the recommendation of @curmudgeonista on another thread. Jack really knows his stuff because chocolate milk and cigars are evidently birds of a feather. Thanks, gentlemen.
> View attachment 209386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Irish cream is great too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Got this in a sampler and figured I’d try it on a rainy day. Well it was rainy...and this ain’t moving the needle much. Not bad, just not anything worth rememberin


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Pa....pa...padilla....pa..pa..Padilla pet....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## cracker1397

La Riqueza courtesy of @JtAv8tor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

mpomario said:


> View attachment 209466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious how that is. I got one in my humidor (another sampler) as well as a 5er of the Maduro version. Haven't smoked any of em yet...came from the devil...but excited to try them


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Couple of old mf originals with @mambo5


Go pens


----------



## ebnash

Puffing on a Skinny Mummy


----------



## mpomario

Discreetpuffer said:


> Curious how that is. I got one in my humidor (another sampler) as well as a 5er of the Maduro version. Haven't smoked any of em yet...came from the devil...but excited to try them


Pretty good. I have really enjoyed every one I've smoked but this one was just ok. I think it was because of what I ate earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Discreetpuffer said:


> Got this in a sampler and figured I'd try it on a rainy day. Well it was rainy...and this ain't moving the needle much. Not bad, just not anything worth rememberin


Okay, 6 fingers of whisky later and more then halfway through, this stick really started to wake up. Rich smoke, notes of cedar, a bit of bittersweet chocolate, and a note of leather. Wonder if it just needed more nap time...


----------



## WNYTony

About to light up this Ezra Zion @bobbya08 dropped on me. I believe it's the Fried Chicken Xtra Crispy


----------



## ice_nyne

Nub and a brew to cap off the workday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Fortune Cookie & some barrel strength bourbon










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Batch 1 from 2015.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I really enjoy rolling my own cigars!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

AF SS thanks to @Sophie0503 with My last pot of Kona....it's a great morn!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

cao zocalo....woke up & read a review on this San Andreas wrapper, Cameroon binder & nica filler...sounds like my kinda party so rolled outta bed cut it & lit it... earthy, getting notes of vanilla, cinnamon, slight bit of coffee enuff pepper on the retrohale to make my nose run...approaching the halfway mark & its smoothing out with a bit of creaminess... they only released 3500 boxes...I'd say its worth picking a couple sticks up


----------



## Sophie0503

Hickorynut said:


> AF SS thanks to @Sophie0503 with My last pot of Kona....it's a great morn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


 glad you liked it brother,


----------



## WNYTony

On the road to Cigars International to meet up with some forum friends for Cigarfest weekend. Started the trip with a La Antiguedad


----------



## msmith1986

I wish I had time to drive an extra half hour to meet up with you guys. I'm heading to Hershey with a car full of liquor. Which store you heading to, Hamburg or Bethlehem? I did see the Oliva golf tournament is tomorrow in Lake Harmony.


WNYTony said:


> On the road to Cigars International to meet up with some forum friends for Cigarfest weekend. Started the trip with a La Antiguedad


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

big ol norteno


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> I wish I had time to drive an extra half hour to meet up with you guys. I'm heading to Hershey with a car full of liquor. Which store you heading to, Hamburg or Bethlehem? I did see the Oliva golf tournament is tomorrow in Lake Harmony.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hamburg store - about 15 of us including a few who flew in. Did see the tournament and my clubs are in the car but probably will spend the time smoking with the boys.


----------



## WNYTony

Next up


----------



## Kidvegas

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









UHC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dang dogs got the couch!


----------



## poppajon75

Matilde Renacer from @LeatherNeck. First Matilde and I'm certainly enjoying it. From the cello, it appears this ones been sitting for some time. Many thanks again brother.
















Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## msmith1986

I would think MAXX means max everything. They're not very strong but pretty enjoyable.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Mow Puro Authentico


----------



## greasemonger

BLTC Lawless


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Travoline

Pretty good lunch break today! Thanks @Shaver702



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Here goes nothing... My first Amazon Basin.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Celebrating completion of one of the most difficult courses I've ever been voluntold to take. And believe there's more than coffee in that mug. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

J. Fuego 'The OC' Origen Connoisseur Robusto. Surprisingly good!


----------



## msmith1986

blackrabbit said:


> J. Fuego 'The OC' Origen Connoisseur Robusto. Surprisingly good!


Those are pretty underrated, you don't hear about them much. The 440 Teasers were good too. J.Fuego is kind of like the Jim Beam of cigars, palatable on occasion, but Woodford Reserve would be much better.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RP SG while the sun hides behind the clouds.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> RP SG while the sun hides behind the clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well I got this far in and it tunneled straight up inside and burned my lips. Out the window it went. Been a long while since that last happened. Oh well, I'll light up another after this next sales appointment.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Round 4 - Fuma at CI. Missed the pic of La Imperiosa that was the first official cigar here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Kona,







Poured down rain all morning, I'm gonna have to mow again


----------



## bellts

BOSSTANK said:


>


I want that freaking knife!!! (wearing a ruger shirt as I type this)


----------



## TCstr8

Trying to get one in before the rain









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

WNYTony said:


> On the road to Cigars International to meet up with some forum friends for Cigarfest weekend. Started the trip with a La Antiguedad


o that would be a cool trip, y'all have a goodn up there..


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking this bad boy from @Shaver702 on my way in for a graveyard shift. Monday for me....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Been having some construction issues with this old Tempus but enjoying it nonetheless.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

bellts said:


> I want that freaking knife!!! (wearing a ruger shirt as I type this)


Great knife for the price:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BIVZBHQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the full size version, they make a compact version also. Serrated too if you want.
It's heavy as heck but I knew that before buying. I love a well made heavy, thick bladed tanto.


----------



## Fusion

Found this at the bottom of a Tup, not so bad with more than a year on it


----------



## WNYTony

#5 for Friday


----------



## mpomario

ROTT JDN Alisado. First time with this size. Good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Todays round 2


----------



## Madderduro

watching the t-storm roll in while puffin a uf-13


----------



## Kidvegas

Something Wicked

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dang dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

Best seller









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Casa Fuente Cameroon Corona Gorda

Local lounge is having an event tonight to honor the life of Arturo Fuente. There will be a guy who knew him to tell stories about his life and we are all going to drink Chivas Regal 12 year as it was Arturo’s favorite drink


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Casa Fuente Cameroon Corona Gorda
> 
> Local lounge is having an event tonight to honor the life of Arturo Fuente. There will be a guy who knew him to tell stories about his life and we are all going to drink Chivas Regal 12 year as it was Arturo's favorite drink


Sounds Awesome! Wish I could be there,. "Enjoy"


----------



## greasemonger

Triple Mad courtesy of @cracker1397 with lazy magnolia southern pecan. Gracias Bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice smoke with Eagle Rare!


----------



## cracker1397

greasemonger said:


> Triple Mad courtesy of @cracker1397 with lazy magnolia southern pecan. Gracias Bro!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje time


----------



## bellts

AB American Sungrown Robusto


----------



## Shaver702

Travoline said:


> Pretty good lunch break today! Thanks @Shaver702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love a Maduro and that one always fits the bill!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Padron...not sure which one..but it is good...


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> Matilde Renacer from @LeatherNeck. First Matilde and I'm certainly enjoying it. From the cello, it appears this ones been sitting for some time. Many thanks again brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Glad you enjoyed it buddy. Seriously though, you really gotta change up your reading material more often. Alot has changed in the world of motorcycles since 2015. :wink2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Relic from 2 years ago









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> Glad you enjoyed it buddy. Seriously though, you really gotta change up your reading material more often. Alot has changed in the world of motorcycles since 2015. :wink2:


HA! The newer books don't publish a lot of parts for my 1996 though  It's like they're in cahoots with the dealers, pushing the new stuff on folks lol.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ebnash

Angels Share to wrap up my smoking day. Amazing stick after a nice fatty burnt ends dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V,


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> HA! The newer books don't publish a lot of parts for my 1996 though  It's like they're in cahoots with the dealers, pushing the new stuff on folks lol.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Spineless weasels! :grin2:


----------



## Sophie0503

I started a bit ago, pretty well nubbed it, turned out pretty nice..


----------



## WABOOM

Serie O, perfecto. Gonna go ahead and say this is my favorite vitola of this blend. It is more complex.


----------



## tazdvl

No Fuente in the humi for Friday, so a Red Dot will have to do.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## WABOOM

BigPuffer said:


> I dunno how much age is on these but they smoke great!


all those cigars I sold you have 2 years @65% rest on them


----------



## Westside Threat

La Imperiosa & rye.

This is my first time with the cigar. Based on the gorgeous color I expected it to be richer but it's smooth as silk...but it's already gone through transitions since I posted this.

Burn line has straightened itself out










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night treat


----------



## BigPuffer

WABOOM said:


> all those cigars I sold you have 2 years @65% rest on them


Hmm explains a lot. I just sent a bunch over in the Noob PIF because all these were smoking better then all my sticks with only like 2 months on them. Hopefully the bag last me until my sticks get some decent rest. Thx bruh!:grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Enjoying this little Fable while swelling a few new barrels to make sure there's no leaks. I bought 2 of these sticks last July when I kept seeing everyone smoking them on here. I should've bought a box or 6. You guys know I like my PA broadleaf wrappers, but damn this thing is really getting the job done.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Saturday morning started right









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Mr AVO are having a lengthy conversation....while we enjoy some New England Blend Coffee on the Lido deck...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

Up early doing the dance dad thing today. Oliva serie G with Colombian.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas Gold "Nugget". Its probably 4x42. It's basically a petite corona. I like these just fine. They don't get the credit they deserve for the value they offer. They taste decent and are rolled well.


----------



## Madderduro

thought I hadn't tried these before...and then found a couple in one of the humidors...man I'm getting old


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Grind









Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie

My usual morning smoke with Peets.


----------



## huffer33

Firecracker with coffee and flowers. Thanks Tony @WNYTony! I'm going to need some bacon after this.








Definitely want to get more of these.
Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Luminosa to start the day and now this Tat Black CG is round 2.


----------



## mpomario

Room101 master blend 2 Mutante courtesy of @disco_potato. Pretty darn good and in celebration of my daughter's group getting 1st place platinum at her dance competition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

My first Rocky Patel. Incredible draw, smooth smoke, subtle flavor. Light, easy, mild.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## WNYTony

Estupendos


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lil sumtin different today...


----------



## watchesandputters

First time with this guy and pretty pleased with the first inch or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I’m at the halfway point on this RP Sun Grown and I’m impressed. For some reason I had it in my mind I didn’t like sun grown, had this stick for a while and just been pushing it to the side as I dig around in the humi. So good I stopped what I was doing and sit down to savor every puff. Sucks that it’s my only one.


----------



## msmith1986

Ah, the one Diesel available to B&Ms. I like those too. Only one near me has them though.


Kidvegas said:


> Diesel Grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I get fivers of those on CB for $10-$12. Always good to have some on standby.


BOSSTANK said:


> I'm at the halfway point on this RP Sun Grown and I'm impressed. For some reason I had it in my mind I didn't like sun grown, had this stick for a while and just been pushing it to the side as I dig around in the humi. So good I stopped what I was doing and sit down to savor every puff. Sucks that it's my only one.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

watchesandputters said:


> First time with this guy and pretty pleased with the first inch or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's what she said.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano Lancero with 81 months of rest and a cup of Kona,


----------



## msmith1986

A short little nap. 


OneStrangeOne said:


> San Lotano Habano Lancero with 81 months of rest and a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 210106


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Onyx Reserve No.4











Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bamf right here...in my top 5 of all time easily


----------



## mpomario

Good old New World. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

disco_potato said:


> Yeah, that's what she said.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


BAM

For me, Punch London Club at work.

...aaaand another photo thats not right lol


----------



## WNYTony

My last Tat TAA '14


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

My first one, won’t be my last. Nice dark oily Oscuro, not really spicy for me, more coffee, chocolate slight liquorice and caramel.


----------



## WNYTony

Vegas Cubana


----------



## Rondo

Hellofasmoke









Thanks again @bobbya08


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A quickie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The strong talk in another thread made me remember I only have a few of these left. Almost a year rest on them.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

msmith1986 said:


> The strong talk in another thread made me remember I only have a few of these left. Almost a year rest on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just got back from a walk with Elvis. 
Had a Padron 3000.
I definitely see why people talk up how great Padrons are. I let this thing terribly and it even itself out right away. Razor straight burning the whole time.


----------



## Ewood

On the Churchill Melanio tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I have 2 left. The end of my second box since this time last year. Sad.


Ewood said:


> Those are great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero and a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## msmith1986

I had a 2000 last summer and wasn't impressed by the flavor at all, and it was loosely rolled and burned too hot too. Haven't given them another chance yet. First impressions last with me it seems.


Matt_21 said:


> Just got back from a walk with Elvis.
> Had a Padron 3000.
> I definitely see why people talk up how great Padrons are. I let this thing terribly and it even itself out right away. Razor straight burning the whole time.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> I had a 2000 last summer and wasn't impressed by the flavor at all, and it was loosely rolled and burned too hot too. Haven't given them another chance yet. First impressions last with me it seems.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This was my second ever Padron. Both out of a box I bought. Draw on this one was looser than I like but, still smoked great.
I'd say give them another try. A lot of guys seem to like their higher end ones.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I had a 2000 last summer and wasn't impressed by the flavor at all, and it was loosely rolled and burned too hot too. Haven't given them another chance yet. First impressions last with me it seems.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm a fan, IMO the 0000 series need at least a year of rest for the flavors to really develop, love the 64 & 26, I wasn't super impressed with the Connie but still can't say it was a bad smoke. With the 64 & 26 it seems like I tend to buy more natural than maddies.


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 SA and a Corona. Hey its a Mexican wrapper, cause who wants to smoke a Mexican puro after all, #amIright? I DO enjoy these jokers though!


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> I had a 2000 last summer and wasn't impressed by the flavor at all, and it was loosely rolled and burned too hot too. Haven't given them another chance yet. First impressions last with me it seems.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They really shine after 2 years rest. Someone from this forum sent me one with 6 years and it was no different than the higher end smokes.


----------



## msmith1986

That one I had was the only one, so I've never tried the 64 or 26. Every time I see them in my travels, they're usually locked up separately and the prices are just plain ridiculous (To me at least). I usually won't buy something to try on a whim if it requires more than me pulling a $20 from my pocket, lol.


OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm a fan, IMO the 0000 series need at least a year of rest for the flavors to really develop, love the 64 & 26, I wasn't super impressed with the Connie but still can't say it was a bad smoke. With the 64 & 26 it seems like I tend to buy more natural than maddies.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Navistar said:


> They really shine after 2 years rest. Someone from this forum sent me one with 6 years and it was no different than the higher end smokes.


I assumed the ones I got off you in the samplers were 2000s with 2 years, and the first was great. Holding on to the second.


----------



## msmith1986

Meh. Letting a $5-$8 stick rest for 2 years is pointless to me, lol. I like a lot of stuff that's perfect between 3-12 months. Don't get me wrong, I do have some higher end stuff that has well over 3 years on them, but I'll need another cigar fridge if I'm gonna start aging more stuff for longer, lol.


Navistar said:


> They really shine after 2 years rest. Someone from this forum sent me one with 6 years and it was no different than the higher end smokes.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Meh. Letting a $5-$8 stick rest for 2 years is pointless to me, lol. I like a lot of stuff that's perfect between 3-12 months. Don't get me wrong, I do have some higher end stuff that has well over 3 years on them, but I'll need another cigar fridge if I'm gonna start aging more stuff for longer, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


&#128077;✌I get it, there's plenty of good smokes out there! All that matters is that you enjoy what your smoking!


----------



## bellts

AB The Lineage


----------



## msmith1986

There's way toooooo many boutiques and AJF's available to even keep up with trying them all, lol. And a lot are great smokes rather quickly in a year or less. I am slowly venturing into harder to find stuff though, the other day I found some Opus X coronas and Love Affairs for $13. 


OneStrangeOne said:


> ️I get it, there's plenty of good smokes out there! All that matters is that you enjoy what your smoking!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchMyFuente

*Arturo fuente sun grown cuban belicoso*

ARTURO FUENTE SUN GROWN CUBAN BELICOSO Smokes like a Cadillac just wish it was stronger


----------



## TexaSmoke

All this Padron talk tonight made me want to try this Padron killer that my buddy @poppajon75 sent to me. This ole Nica Libre 1990 has about 18 months rest and is a darn fine smoke. I'll be ordering a few of these in the near future.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> All this Padron talk tonight made me want to try this Padron killer that my buddy @poppajon75 sent to me. This ole Nica Libre 1990 has about 18 months rest and is a darn fine smoke. I'll be ordering a few of these in the near future.
> View attachment 210218
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you're enjoying it. With over a years rest they give the X000 series Padron a run for the money IMO.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## WNYTony

Last one at CI - Divine Inspiration


----------



## Rabidawise

Giving this a shot tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Came to the mountain cabin without the OL this weekend and am enjoying this fine ceegar on the deck. It’s a Ramon Bueso genesis robusto. Hard to get a good photo in this light


----------



## msmith1986

Winding down with some Killer Bees









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill...again. Its just one of my favorites









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Good morning Puff community.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

if u think a nica libre is a "padron killer" u may wanna check what's in that cigar ur smokin...there's very few cigars I refuse to smoke unless there's some special event or accomplishment and almost all of em are Padrons...the 64 50 yr is possibly the best cigar I've ever smoked...Padrons are smoked to celebrate life I smoke a nica libre when I'm too drunk to care if I'm smoking a dog rocket


----------



## Hickorynut

A My Father moment...FDLA Sungrown and Costa Rican.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> A My Father moment...FDLA Sungrown and Costa Rican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That's good stuff their!


----------



## Hickorynut

Yes Sir....finally hid one for a year....it got even better and still has pepper and spice!


OneStrangeOne said:


> That's good stuff their!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A pigtailed Diesel with Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabidawise said:


> Giving this a shot tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, it looks like there is still enough room for 2 maybe 3 more bands on that one, I can still see cigar! ✌&#128521;


----------



## Olecharlie

Fresh ground oily Peets W/Coconut cream and my Nub on a non-rainy morning!


----------



## Madderduro

Cohiba Macassar


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill on Sunday morning. 
This is a good example of different vitolas tasting different. I like MB3's in general, but this churchhill has a much more creamy and refined flavor than the robusto. Its almost like it's a completely different cigar.


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, it looks like there is still enough room for 2 maybe 3 more bands on that one, I can still see cigar! ✌


AJ wanted to make sure that it was known that he help. Montecristo, not one to be outdone.....well, you see the result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these with coffee in the morning. Really good after a year rest too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Noted. To each his own, my friend. I'll be sure to never darken your mailbox with any Nicas.



Madderduro said:


> if u think a nica libre is a "padron killer" u may wanna check what's in that cigar ur smokin...there's very few cigars I refuse to smoke unless there's some special event or accomplishment and almost all of em are Padrons...the 64 50 yr is possibly the best cigar I've ever smoked...Padrons are smoked to celebrate life I smoke a nica libre when I'm too drunk to care if I'm smoking a dog rocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

On the way home from CI, listening to last week's Cigar Authority podcast and I happened to have the cigar they were smoking so I can smoke along


----------



## Madderduro

lmao @TexasSmoke...I got more gurkhas then I care to admit so a nica ain't all that bad...but I can recommend this one sir...Fuma em Corda quite an enjoyable cigar


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> Cohiba Macassar


I've let so many NC Cohiba and Monte rest anywhere from 1-3 years and just can't get into them over a lot of the Nica varieties. I still have some red dot Pequaños that aren't too bad. What are your thoughts on this one?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Well aged Partagas from @msmith1986 thanks Matt


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> A Well aged Partagas from @msmith1986 thanks Matt


I love those things. I had a bad one the other week though that kind of disappointed me, but one out of 50 or so still isn't a bad ratio. Enjoy brother.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Cohiba Macassar ain't too bad of a smoke...its a smooth cigar not very complex & a tad boring by the end...only Cohiba I can say is real good is the black gigante, they're a nice complex smoke that will hold ur interest...now I'm gunna have a Perdomo Estate Seleccion...rott these were good see how they're doing with some rest


----------



## msmith1986

Actually, only one of my ex's lives in Texas. Lol. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

One of my first pack buys. A little over a year and these have grown quite complex. You have to be patient with old-school. These have been out of their cellophane since I bought them. Tons of smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Ah, the one Diesel available to B&Ms. I like those too. Only one near me has them though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Actually found this one at a local gas station, and it performed flawlessly which I wasn't expecting!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Kidvegas

An 11 month old Tatuaje Avion. These are smoking fantastically right now!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Drew Estate Java box press. Wife's favorite. Easy draw (seems most box pressed cigars have good draws), flavorful, but with enough kick to still get you buzzing.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Got this Fusion Yellow Dot (if that's the actual name) via the Spring Pass and @Fusion. I really wanted that Rudolph but @Hickorynut (I think) stole that one. Haven't had this one either and I gotta say, Colin is on to something here. This flavor profile is unlike any that I can recall having. I mean that in a good way; it's quite nice! Thanks for throwing these in for us to try brother!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Actually found this one at a local gas station, and it performed flawlessly which I wasn't expecting!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Well of course they sell Diesel at the gas station... 
Oh, you were talking about the cigar...my bad.:grin2: 
"Hey sweetie, I'm going to the convenience store to get some Diesel. You want anything?" 
"Diesel? But your car runs off gas!":vs_whistle: 
:drum:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Annie courtesy of @Rondo,







Thank you Ron, :vs_cool: always a great smoke!


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


One of my most favorite budget smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Just a great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

AF curly heads Maddie.....so good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Got this Fusion Yellow Dot (if that's the actual name) via the Spring Pass and @*Fusion*. I really wanted that Rudolph but @*Hickorynut* (I think) stole that one. Haven't had this one either and I gotta say, Colin is on to something here. This flavor profile is unlike any that I can recall having. I mean that in a good way; it's quite nice! Thanks for throwing these in for us to try brother!


I Think its the Pink you wanted to try and i havnt forgot, i rolled some more and im just letting them age a while before i send any out, your first on the list bud, Happy you found the yellow to your liking


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> I Think its the Pink you wanted to try and i havnt forgot, i rolled some more and im just letting them age a while before i send any out, your first on the list bud, Happy you found the yellow to your liking


Yes @LeatherNeck I did covet the pink Fusion the weather is almost right in the evening to savor it.....it is in my special humi....relish in the butt hurt..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Illusione mj12.....my first......courtesy of @JtAv8tor with Iron Bean Kenyan...another great smoke, Thank you brother!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matfam1

Hickorynut said:


> Yes @LeatherNeck I did covet the pink Fusion the weather is almost right in the evening to savor it.....it is in my special humi....relish in the butt hurt.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


If I had only stayed in the pass... that pink dot would be in my tupper right now. Waiting and resting... next year maybe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Illusione mj12.....my first......courtesy of @*JtAv8tor* with Iron Bean Kenyan...another great smoke, Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I have a story about those direct from the illusion owner/blender Dion, The first "official but secret" study of UFO's was a committee of 12 men and name was Majestic hence Majestic 12 or MJ12
Full of useless information i am :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Sadly? I know of the Majestic project and am a sci-fi junkie...  Very cool story!


Fusion said:


> I have a story about those direct from the illusion owner/blender Dion, The first "official but secret" study of UFO's was a committee of 12 men and name was Majestic hence Majestic 12 or MJ12
> Full of useless information i am :grin2:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Westside Threat

Ultra No. 9 & some most excellent cider










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

2 yr old Mi Amor and "Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## Ewood

Went with old faithful tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

That v cut though









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Trying something new for me. I waited a month and had to try one. Apparently it's Nica & Dom filler, criollo 98 binder, and Brazilian habano ligero wrapper. So far it's one of the most interesting smokes I've ever had. The wrapper smelled like dark chocolate and almost minty. So far the smoke is dark chocolate and leather. Incredibly smooth and subtle cedar and spice on the retro. I usually like a punch in the face nic-hit, but this thing is very intriguing without the pepper and kick. Can't wait to try another after summer.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Trying something new for me. I waited a month and had to try one. Apparently it's Nica & Dom filler, criollo 98 binder, and Brazilian habano ligero wrapper. So far it's one of the most interesting smokes I've ever had. The wrapper smelled like dark chocolate and almost minty. So far the smoke is dark chocolate and leather. Incredibly smooth and subtle cedar and spice on the retro. I usually like a punch in the face nic-hit, but this thing is very intriguing without the pepper and kick. Can't wait to try another after summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sounds right in my wheelhouse. Gonna add this to my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The fiver on CBid was $14.50.


TexaSmoke said:


> Sounds right in my wheelhouse. Gonna add this to my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> The fiver on CBid was $14.50.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not bad at all. I just looked them up on a few places and saw some $20 fivers. My list is getting longer, but I'll definitely grab some soon. Thanks, bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Verdict said:


> That v cut though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I'm tellin you, that's where it at #HELLYEAH


----------



## msmith1986

I never run bids up, I wait to the 1 minute mark to bid so I still have a few tries without it going too high. I miss a lot that I want though because I forget to set an alarm to give me a 5-10 minute warning. This one is the box pressed toro.


TexaSmoke said:


> Not bad at all. I just looked them up on a few places and saw some $20 fivers. My list is getting longer, but I'll definitely grab some soon. Thanks, bud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I never run bids up, I wait to the 1 minute mark to bid so I still have a few tries without it going too high. I miss a lot that I want though because I forget to set an alarm to give me a 5-10 minute warning. This one is the box pressed toro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good advice. I haven't used cbid yet, but I'm not opposed to it. So far cpage has had most of what I'm looking for at a reasonable price. The wife cut me off last week after making a few purchases. I gotta remember this is a long game. Plenty of time to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CI is here in PA about 2 hours up the road from me, so my cbid purchases usually get here the next day, lol.


TexaSmoke said:


> Good advice. I haven't used cbid yet, but I'm not opposed to it. So far cpage has had most of what I'm looking for at a reasonable price. The wife cut me off last week after making a few purchases. I gotta remember this is a long game. Plenty of time to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> CI is here in PA about 2 hours up the road from me, so my cbid purchases usually get here the next day, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's awesome. Can't beat that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked this Norteno yesterday while backpack camping. Awesome smoke. I really enjoy these.


----------



## cracker1397

EZ sugar cookie
Perfect draw and a razor burn. No touch ups required

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

cracker1397 said:


> EZ sugar cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never heard of that one! Sounds good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Good advice. I haven't used cbid yet, but I'm not opposed to it. So far cpage has had most of what I'm looking for at a reasonable price. The wife cut me off last week after making a few purchases. I gotta remember this is a long game. Plenty of time to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to know the price ranges for various sticks, head over to https://herf.io/bids , put in the cigar name/vitola, look at previous prices and the going rates, set your price based on that, and just walk away. If you get outbid, it's ok cause they paid more than you know sticks are worth. Of course that means that the later you join in on the bidding, the more you'll pay as the 1st bids usually end up being in the "good" range. Then of course there's the "free-fall" auctions. Oh boy...


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> If you want to know the price ranges for various sticks, head over to https://herf.io/bids , put in the cigar name/vitola, look at previous prices and the going rates, set your price based on that, and just walk away. If you get outbid, it's ok cause they paid more than you know sticks are worth. Of course that means that the later you join in on the bidding, the more you'll pay as the 1st bids usually end up being in the "good" range. Then of course there's the "free-fall" auctions. Oh boy...


Thanks, disco. That's a useful website. Gonna bookmark that immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mf lb,


----------



## Rabidawise

disco_potato said:


> If you want to know the price ranges for various sticks, head over to https://herf.io/bids , put in the cigar name/vitola, look at previous prices and the going rates, set your price based on that, and just walk away. If you get outbid, it's ok cause they paid more than you know sticks are worth. Of course that means that the later you join in on the bidding, the more you'll pay as the 1st bids usually end up being in the "good" range. Then of course there's the "free-fall" auctions. Oh boy...


That is an awesome site Disco! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something new for me. I waited a month and had to try one. Apparently it's Nica & Dom filler, criollo 98 binder, and Brazilian habano ligero wrapper. So far it's one of the most interesting smokes I've ever had. The wrapper smelled like dark chocolate and almost minty. So far the smoke is dark chocolate and leather. Incredibly smooth and subtle cedar and spice on the retro. I usually like a punch in the face nic-hit, but this thing is very intriguing without the pepper and kick. Can't wait to try another after summer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right in my wheelhouse. Gonna add this to my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Obsidian is a CI exclusive brand but you guys should add the white to your list too. I read somewhere the white was made by PDR and I really liked those.


----------



## WNYTony

La Mission for golf upon my return home and ending the weekend with an old favorite, Padron Principe


----------



## n8douglas832

Enjoying a tasty 3000.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Funky burn 85% RH in here from steaming out the small still earlier. Still good though.
I'm wanted.....dead or alive.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

huffer33 said:


> Firecracker with coffee and flowers. Thanks Tony @WNYTony! I'm going to need some bacon after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely want to get more of these.
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I think Steve Saka is doing this year's Firecracker so that may be the one to get. Glad you enjoyed it - those little guys pack a punch !


----------



## Cossie

Don Pepin Series JJ natural. She's a little sweetheart









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> One of my first pack buys. A little over a year and these have grown quite complex. You have to be patient with old-school. These have been out of their cellophane since I bought them. Tons of smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Cossie said:


> mpomario said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my first pack buys. A little over a year and these have grown quite complex. You have to be patient with old-school. These have been out of their cellophane since I bought them. Tons of smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Gotta try that


----------



## bobbya08

I can't sleep so I'm in the garage trying one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

bobbya08 said:


> I can't sleep so I'm in the garage trying one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions from @cracker1397. Thanks Jason this is starting the day out right.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

huffer33 said:


> Blending sessions from @cracker1397. Thanks Jason this is starting the day out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Excellent choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

TexaSmoke said:


> Not bad at all. I just looked them up on a few places and saw some $20 fivers. My list is getting longer, but I'll definitely grab some soon. Thanks, bud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calculate that as $10 each. Midway through the second one, you'll put the remaining three in your giveaway pile.
Trust me.


----------



## disco_potato

Cameroon wrapper and binder. Sweet, mild, Short Story-ish.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Dam this work thing is keeping me too busy to post.
Here is what was burned last Thursday

2006 Avo Lounge for the 70 minuet drive to the shop.










The Original Last Tsar to celebrate Caldwell's 4th Anniversary










Davidoff Rooster










The Chef to cap off the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Well now I'm curious since I'm the one that smoked one last night. At least give me a little info on your stance here Ron, lol.


Rondo said:


> Calculate that as $10 each. Midway through the second one, you'll put the remaining three in your giveaway pile.
> Trust me.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I was wondering about those. I've smoked so many CAOs and have mixed opinions on at least half of them. Some are top notch and others are downright terrible flavor, burn, construction, etc. It seems they tried to make too many novelty sticks in the last decade or more to revamp the company, but came up with too many haphazardly on a whim of assumptions with a lot of the blends and still released them anyway.


disco_potato said:


> Cameroon wrapper and binder. Sweet, mild, Short Story-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

php007 said:


> Dam this work thing is keeping me too busy to post.
> Here is what was burned last Thursday


Sweet pics man :vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> I was wondering about those. I've smoked so many CAOs and have mixed opinions on at least half of them. Some are top notch and others are downright terrible flavor, burn, construction, etc. It seems they tried to make too many novelty sticks in the last decade or more to revamp the company, but came up with too many haphazardly on a whim of assumptions with a lot of the blends and still released them anyways
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agree completely. I have had terrible smokes from CAO. They lost me


----------



## Cossie

Put some rest time on them and I think you'll enjoy them


Navistar said:


> Gotta try that


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These are right in my ballpark


----------



## churchpunk

Nothing beats a cigar and homemade lemonade on a hot day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Navistar said:


> Agree completely. I have had terrible smokes from CAO. They lost me


Don't get me wrong, I still like a bunch of their stuff, but they screwed up on a lot of lines, big time. I still have a handful of Amazon Basin's, Soprano's, Brazilia, Flat Head, etc. that I really like, but their newer stuff is so inconsistent you never know how it'll draw or burn. They're definitely screwing up and it's way too noticeable to ignore.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

When in doubt I get a G maduro out. In my all time favorite configuration, box pressed 4.5x50. Always good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still like a bunch of their stuff, but they screwed up on a lot of lines, big time. I still have a handful of Amazon Basin's, Soprano's, Brazilia, Flat Head, etc. that I really like, but their newer stuff is so inconsistent you never know how it'll draw or burn. They're definitely screwing up and it's way too noticeable to ignore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This is fairly typical when General takes over a brand. JMO


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo La Tradicion P with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, big conglomerates buying out smaller guys screws things up in every industry. I guess General fired all the good rollers and hired novice rollers for less money. What else explains such a change? The bottom line and board members.


OneStrangeOne said:


> This is fairly typical when General takes over a brand.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Sam Leccia Luchador El ****** Frog Splash. What a name, huh? 4.5x70 flat box press. Too damn big! Cutter for comparison.

As immitating as the size was, the cigar was very mild. Some spice coming and going but otherwise just a sweet and mild smoke. Very good if you like mild.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk



msmith1986 said:


> I was wondering about those. I've smoked so many CAOs and have mixed opinions on at least half of them. Some are top notch and others are downright terrible flavor, burn, construction, etc. It seems they tried to make too many novelty sticks in the last decade or more to revamp the company, but came up with too many haphazardly on a whim of assumptions with a lot of the blends and still released them anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The burn wasn't great but as You see, I was out in the woods walking the dog plus these came in on Saturday. I know you like strong smokes so I'm not sure you'll like it. Either way, I'm sure I'll feel generous in the near future and some might find their way into your mailbox.


----------



## Madderduro

gotta agree with y'all... seems like general cigar taking anything over equals doom for quality


----------



## awk6898

Nice relaxing evening... Til my Deutsch Drahthaar puppy comes out... 1st pic is my Aussie being a saint. 2nd and 3rd is when the puppy wants nothing more than the older dogs undivided attention... I still couldn't think of a better way to spend a Monday evening.























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@msmith1986. Perdomo Craft Series.

Relaxing and recovering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

How'd you like it? Last one I smoked was with 6oz of my dark rum neat. Oh my heaven it was a good combo.


Matfam1 said:


> @msmith1986. Perdomo Craft Series.
> 
> Relaxing and recovering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

msmith1986 said:


> How'd you like it? Last one I smoked was with 6oz of my dark rum neat. Oh my heaven it was a good combo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Into the last third just now. It's really good, full of chocolate and coffee flavors.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, that's what I get from them too, and they really don't require much rest to be pretty good. Dark craft beers pair well too. Some kind of local chocolate stout I tried with one, worked out quite nicely.


Matfam1 said:


> Into the last third just now. It's really good, full of chocolate and coffee flavors.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Here's what I just finished up. Found 3 of these left in the humidor. Gotta say. I still really like these. This one's gotta be away least 3 years in the humidor. Probably more. Very smooth and a short finish which I like. Razor straight burn and nice tight, white ash. 
Ok
Ready for the comments. Aaaand GO


----------



## Randy956

Nicaraguan ligero 
Piloto viso
Nicaraguan Seco
Perique 
With oscuro wrapper


----------



## Rondo

Ugly Sweater by EZ


----------



## msmith1986

Mini UC for a quick drive to Gettysburg before I head home. I find these little buggers to light and burn best with a match and no toasting. The cap is just a wrapper flag, so I cut with a really shallow closed back cutter. They've all been great so far and put out plumes of smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Le Careme, corona. These are always good and are expertly constructed, dropping ash twice for the whole cigar.


----------



## greasemonger

Pit stop at the lake to help my parents pull the dock back in after their 4 month winter stint at the beach house


----------



## msmith1986

CAO maduro l'anniversaire. I believe I got these in 2010 from my cigar inheritance, since my grandma doesn't smoke and didn't want them to take care of. The sticker on the cello is completely blank, so either way I really have no idea how old they are. Pretty dern good so far I must say.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JDN Antano courtesy @bellts

Haven't had one of these in a long time brother. Thanks much for sending this my way!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MattT

Whomever sent me this Perdomo Cab Reserve, Bravo! This one caught me by surprise. What a wonderful little smoke.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An original release CAO Amazon Basin. From about 2014-15. One of the oldest smokes I got. Very smooth and little more earthy than the fresher ones. Burning great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cubo


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Matt_21 said:


> Here's what I just finished up. Found 3 of these left in the humidor. Gotta say. I still really like these. This one's gotta be away least 3 years in the humidor. Probably more. Very smooth and a short finish which I like. Razor straight burn and nice tight, white ash.
> Ok
> Ready for the comments. Aaaand GO


Just glad you liked it! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> An original release CAO Amazon Basin. From about 2014-15. One of the oldest smokes I got. Very smooth and little more earthy than the fresher ones. Burning great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke there. I need to do inventory on the ones I have from the same time period. I rarely smoke them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Great smoke there. I need to do inventory on the ones I have from the same time period. I rarely smoke them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I feel like they have past their prime a little bit so I have been smoking them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> I feel like they have past their prime a little bit so I have been smoking them up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap, I should probably smoke one this week and see. That maduro I smoked earlier was probably from the early to mid 2000s and it was great. We shall see I guess.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

Nothing too special, nice lil puff for dinking around the yard here in wonderful Wyoming .Decent burn,lots of smoke. Once ash falls it gets kinda squirly.
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sorry @UBC03. Wasn't on purpose.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie O,







I'm embarrassed to admit it but I've d**ked around and and let my stash of these reach a critical level,,,&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva Serie O,
> View attachment 210890
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit it but I've d**ked around and and let my stash of these reach a critical level,,,


I just reupped a few myself. I like to let them Olivas sit for quite a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are good smokes. They aren't worth the usual price, but I usually get them for 35-40 for a tenner. At that point they are worthy. Need a lot of time though. They really need close to a year or more. Love the French peanut flavor I get. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva Serie O,
> View attachment 210890
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit it but I've d**ked around and and let my stash of these reach a critical level,,,


Nooooooooo, say it's not true and that you were just kidding....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matfam1 said:


> Nooooooooo, say it's not true and that you were just kidding....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fraid so, I've been spending the majority of my Tobacco budget on pipe tobacco that's likely to disappear forever soon and have been neglecting the staples in my humidor's.


----------



## Discreetpuffer

mpomario said:


> These are good smokes. They aren't worth the usual price, but I usually get them for 35-40 for a tenner. At that point they are worthy. Need a lot of time though. They really need close to a year or more. Love the French peanut flavor I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. I've got 9 of a tenner in the humi that I picked up on cbid for diiiiirt cheap. I was gonna light one up tonight but decided to go with a Maduro instead. Now I know to wait a year before I lightnany of em up!


----------



## msmith1986

Are those tiny water spots?


mpomario said:


> These are good smokes. They aren't worth the usual price, but I usually get them for 35-40 for a tenner. At that point they are worthy. Need a lot of time though. They really need close to a year or more. Love the French peanut flavor I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Burning like a dream and tastes oh so wonderful with my snazzy sazzy sazerac. And stinks enough to piss my neighbor off 😈

HC Black Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've gotta get a sampler of these. I keep seeing them, but my B&M doesn't carry them.

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## Rabidawise

Discreetpuffer said:


> Burning like a dream and tastes oh so wonderful with my snazzy sazzy sazerac. And stinks enough to piss my neighbor off &#128520;
> 
> HC Black Maduro


Do you make your Sazeracs traditionally, with all of the proper ingredients?? If so, then I'm jealous!

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## WNYTony

Carolina Reaper tonight - from @bobbya08
What a great smoke ! Thanks for the opportunity Bobby.


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Rabidawise said:


> Do you make your Sazeracs traditionally, with all of the proper ingredients?? If so, then I'm jealous!
> 
> Wishing this was sent from the beach!


Indeed I do. Tonight I did it with an absinthe rinse and a sugar muddle. Some nights I do the herbsaint rinse. And some times I leave out the sugar muddle. Depends on the mood. My grandma is from nawlins and taught me how to make them...been my go to since I was 18.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Discreetpuffer

WNYTony said:


> Carolina Reaper tonight - from @bobbya08
> What a great smoke ! Thanks for the opportunity Bobby.


That looks 'infused.' :wink2:


----------



## Discreetpuffer

BOSSTANK said:


>


What is that?!? I've had the serie R maduro and loved it. That looks intriguing.


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Are those tiny water spots?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Discreetpuffer said:


> Indeed I do. Tonight I did it with an absinthe rinse and a sugar muddle. Some nights I do the herbsaint rinse. And some times I leave out the sugar muddle. Depends on the mood. My grandma is from nawlins and taught me how to make them...been my go to since I was 18.


Excellent!! Do you use Sazerac Rye? Or do you have another preference?

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> I've gotta get a sampler of these. I keep seeing them, but my B&M doesn't carry them.
> 
> Wishing this was sent from the beach!


NUBs were my first love haha... bought A NUB Cameroon at my local BM a couple times and finally got this sampler. My first sampler to buy. 
And it was great... then started buying boxes of them.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/nub-erlode-sampler-ii-35-cigars/2878582/


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> I've gotta get a sampler of these. I keep seeing them, but my B&M doesn't carry them.
> 
> Wishing this was sent from the beach!


Check CBid, B&Ms charge too much for singles anyway.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Discreetpuffer said:


> What is that?!? I've had the serie R maduro and loved it. That looks intriguing.


This is my second stick of the La Gloria Serie R Esteli Cubana. Tryed my first one about a week ago and loved it. So I got another one today. Aldo picked up the Maduro version, havent tried it yet though.


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Rabidawise said:


> Excellent!! Do you use Sazerac Rye? Or do you have another preference?
> 
> Wishing this was sent from the beach!


I have in the past...but it's just another brand. It was okay. My go-tos are knob creek rye and templeton rye. The knob creek has a distinct vanilla flavor that comes alive with the peychaud that I really enjoy.


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet they were proud of those spots, especially for such an overpriced retail cigar, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MattT said:


> Whomever sent me this Perdomo Cab Reserve, Bravo! This one caught me by surprise. What a wonderful little smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are welcome. Those are my favorites out of Perdomo. Famous' auction site Auctioneer is the place to find them if you're looking for more. :vs_laugh:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP Fifteenth with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

DPGBlue and Iron Bean Fierce....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> I bet they were proud of those spots, especially for such an overpriced retail cigar, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They may have been proud. I would never pay retail so the joke is on them. Still pretty good for $4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Second of a fiver. Pretty good. Long finish for a Connecticut. The first was under filled and burned like crap. This one is a light pack but is burning good so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> They may have been proud. I would never pay retail so the joke is on them. Still pretty good for $4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was nothing against you, I know you wouldn't pay $10-$15/stick. I find it fascinating what those retail for, so you would think they would use the best wrappers leaves the could find. I saw some big tubo's the other day for $20 and I was wondering what on earth the tube was made of other than aluminum to justify that price. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> It was nothing against you, I know you wouldn't pay $10-$15/stick. I find it fascinating what those retail for, so you would think they would use the best wrappers leaves the could find. I saw some big tubo's the other day for $20 and I was wondering what on earth the tube was made of other than aluminum to justify that price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I know. The retail is ridiculous. Funny that Thompson sells them in their auction regularly for $4. Reminds me of Ghurka but these are actually decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

just not even close to the brasilia or the italia...its ok for a light smoke...


----------



## disco_potato

Reconquista Perfecto









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I have a couple of the Argentum in that vitola. Haven't smoked any yet. What do you think of that one you smoked?


disco_potato said:


> Reconquista Perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JH Lancero, always been good to me


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I have a couple of the Argentum in that vitola. Haven't smoked any yet. What do you think of that one you smoked?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have that one as well. Compared to the couple other Ave Marias I've had, this one was more bold with flavors, quite rich. Can't say much more than that cause my palate is still on the fritz.


----------



## msmith1986

The regular light wrapper Ave Maria's are pretty good. I'm imagining the dark ones will be awesome.


disco_potato said:


> I have that one as well. Compared to the couple other Ave Marias I've had, this one was more bold with flavors, quite rich. Can't say much more than that cause my palate is still on the fritz.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

yup...its a gurkha lol...seduction... lit it up and thought oh no here we go again with the typical wretched gurkha experience...at the halfway mark and this thing has some serious smoke output only issue is there's this weird charcoal esque flavor...its a tolerable cigar at best


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnds 2-3. Getting old stuff out today. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

4.6x60 in between Gettysburg and Hershey. Every time I'm up here I end up slamming my face with king size peanut butter cups on the way back through.....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Well this might take a little while but my wife's out of town so I have some free time. 70 and mostly sunny. I lost the ash screwing around trying to get a good picture.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Happy Tatuesday! These have turned out pretty good after a year+.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Jeremy Jack "El Chapo" while doing boss $hit......lol....Hella root beer also!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ramon Bueso Genesis:The Project

Pro - exactly what you'd expect from a modestly priced Maddie 
Con - the name is way too darn long

I want one of those ashtrays that came with some of these. They look legit.

Thanks for the good smoke @bellts








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Happy Tatuesday! These have turned out pretty good after a year+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that, and up here the fat toro's are $5-$6. Every one I've had was good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Couple on the drive to Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## droy1958

Oliva MB3.......


----------



## LeatherNeck

A little C-Fed action going on this afternoon. Figured I'd get one last gar in before tomorrow morning's surgery. They said no tobacco or alcohol for 24 hrs. before and after surgery. Yeah...I think not! 
Once again, this is from @Hickorynut. I'm starting to think he is supporting both of our obsessions (he does send some good sh*t)!:wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

2nd gear in capital beltway traffic with some morphine to ease the pain from @mrolland5500
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LeatherNeck said:


> A little C-Fed action going on this afternoon. Figured I'd get one last gar in before tomorrow morning's surgery. They said no tobacco or alcohol for 24 hrs. before and after surgery. Yeah...I think not!
> Once again, this is from @*Hickorynut*. I'm starting to think he is supporting both of our obsessions (he does send some good sh*t)!:wink2:


Good luck on the surgery sir :grin2: When I broke my right hand years ago I had a cigar in my left hand four hours after they discharged me from the hospital after surgery. Smoking on pain killers was an interesting experience. My mom said I tried to smoke the cigar for five minutes before even lighting it up :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> A little C-Fed action going on this afternoon. Figured I'd get one last gar in before tomorrow morning's surgery. They said no tobacco or alcohol for 24 hrs. before and after surgery. Yeah...I think not!
> Once again, this is from @Hickorynut. I'm starting to think he is supporting both of our obsessions (he does send some good sh*t)!/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png


Hope Mr.Hick ain't giving it too good &#128521;


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> A little C-Fed action going on this afternoon. Figured I'd get one last gar in before tomorrow morning's surgery. They said no tobacco or alcohol for 24 hrs. before and after surgery. Yeah...I think not!
> Once again, this is from @Hickorynut. I'm starting to think he is supporting both of our obsessions (he does send some good sh*t)!:wink2:


Naughty List....Great Smoke!...Good luck in the morn Devil Dog!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Good luck on the surgery sir :grin2: When I broke my right hand years ago I had a cigar in my left hand four hours after they discharged me from the hospital after surgery. Smoking on pain killers was an interesting experience. My mom said I tried to smoke the cigar for five minutes before even lighting it up :vs_laugh:


Now that's a trooper!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis:The Project
> 
> Pro - exactly what you'd expect from a modestly priced Maddie
> Con - the name is way too darn long
> 
> I want one of those ashtrays that came with some of these. They look legit.
> 
> Thanks for the good smoke @bellts
> View attachment 211066
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deserted Island Blue Plate Smoke....let em sit a year and they are the bomb!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Deserted Island Blue Plate Smoke....let em sit a year and they are the bomb!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks for the advice, bud. I'm not sure how long this thing sat, but it was pretty smooth. Next time I see a good deal on some, I'll scoop them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

This is a cheapie at the local B&M, I think a Don Tomas second. With so many smokes overpriced, it's nice to find an acceptable everyday stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE with a Costa Rican med roast,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

H. Upmann the Banker series, this one a limited edition of 36,000 its the Ingot The Banker Private Holding
Got them at a Altadis event, wasnt so keen on the regular bankers but after 9 mos this is very nice


----------



## Olecharlie

BLT Deliverance and Eagle Rare!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> A little C-Fed action going on this afternoon. Figured I'd get one last gar in before tomorrow morning's surgery. They said no tobacco or alcohol for 24 hrs. before and after surgery. Yeah...I think not!
> Once again, this is from @Hickorynut. I'm starting to think he is supporting both of our obsessions (he does send some good sh*t)!:wink2:


Wishing you the best!


----------



## Matt_21

Punch gran puro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

EZ makin bacon with my new stylish modus 2. Little did I know I would actually need it for this smoke. Draw was so tight it was miserable. I pulled a plug out of this smoke that was so huge. 








Opened it up enough for me to smoke it. That's all you can ask for.








Very strong pepper and wood flavors is what I got out of it. Not bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Oliva MB3 tonight courtesy of @akpreacherplayz 
This thing just shot up into the top 5. Thickest smoke I've ever pulled out of a stick and darn tasty. Thanks, preacher. This was a nice one indeed.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Oliva MB3 tonight courtesy of @akpreacherplayz
> This thing just shot up into the top 5. Thickest smoke I've ever pulled out of a stick and darn tasty. Thanks, preacher. This was a nice one indeed.
> View attachment 211210
> View attachment 211218
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

cracker1397 said:


> EZ makin bacon with my new stylish modus 2. Little did I know I would actually need it for this smoke. Draw was so tight it was miserable. I pulled a plug out of this smoke that was so huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up enough for me to smoke it. That's all you can ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strong pepper and wood flavors is what I got out of it. Not bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well damn. I Feel bad about that one.


----------



## cracker1397

greasemonger said:


> Well damn. I Feel bad about that one.


Don't feel bad at all. That was the one that @JtAv8tor sent me in my Noob Trade lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier La Tâche 
I am really liking these, going to have to grab a box.


----------



## msmith1986

Mini LP9 for the ride home










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HU AJ Churchill. I'm sure these have about a year now, but I'm not sure how cello starts darkening that fast. It's slightly more interesting now, but still very one dimensional.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Connecticut with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Great with coffee, and it'll burn that clean all the way down....Diesel Uncut Connie....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

I picked one out of the VS sampler this morning









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

AB Presanado
Last day to grab them on cigarpage for 20 bucks a fiver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I think saka might be a being from another dimension...wouldn't surprise me


----------



## lex61

Ezra Zion Texas Tea with iced IBCC Fear No Evil. Maybe it was just my mindset but I didn't love this cigar. Being that it was a C&COTM exclusive, I won't get a chance to try another. At least the coffee hit the spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Two firsts - the first stick from my noob PIF trade and my fist 5 Vegas.
My cutters did a chop job on the head of this one, but everything else is smooth sailing.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## msmith1986

I haven't seen a Muestra around or tried one yet. I've taken a liking to the Umbagog, and have the 2 others resting that I haven't tried yet. I want to know what you think of that Muestra though.


Madderduro said:


> I think saka might be a being from another dimension...wouldn't surprise me


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Edit: on second thought, I didn't look closely at the small individual looking boxes in the bottom of the locked humidor at the shop I told you about in Harrisburg. I was occupied by the numerous boxes of cheap Opus X's in there, lol. If you get there before me, let me know if that's what it is because I definitely want to try one.


----------



## Scotchpig

That’s quite the signature Matt, longer than your message (but a compelling read!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first V-Cut on a Torpedo


----------



## Madderduro

that might've been them...each muestra comes in a coffin...I've smoked em rott, 3 months rest and today's was after a 6 month nap...all were really good, every Dunbarton is excellent... the muestra is definitely worth a try but I'm with u on the umbagog that's probably my favorite...sobremesa, mi querida are quality and the todos las dias is one of my go to smokes got a stash of those...the muestra is harder to find and a bit steep on the price but its worth having em in ur collection imo


----------



## awk6898

Perdomo 20'th Sun Grown









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

RP 20th maduro


----------



## Fusion

I didnt want to like this cigar, didnt want to get into all the hype ect but OMG i loved it, my first time with any EZ and im happy it was the one that Ez started out with, got this from the spring pass, gona have to buy some now lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jamais Vu and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Fusion I am afraid of the same thing. Never had an EZ. Scared I might like it and go into debt...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

everybody seems to be puffing on these lately so dug one up out of one of the old humis...this things been resting for years, used to smoke a lot of perdomos way back when...careful with those ez cigars lol...Chris's blend almost ruined every other cigar for me...scared to smoke another one!!


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> My first V-Cut on a Torpedo


Wait...how do you have the Steelers on TV?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> Wait...how do you have the Steelers on TV?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NFL Network replay... I'm a big football fan so I'm always watching lol... GEAUX Saints! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

TexaSmoke said:


> @*Fusion* I am afraid of the same thing. Never had an EZ. Scared I might like it and go into debt...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont do it :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> NFL Network replay... I'm a big football fan so I'm always watching lol... GEAUX Saints! :vs_cool:


I am big on football as well. Texans fan here. Can't wait for football season to start. Baseball and basketball just don't do the trick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


>


I thought that set up looked familiar.

Padilla 68. I think I got it from someone here. Looked through my history to find you but couldn't. Whoever you are, thanks for this enjoyable smoke.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jamais Vu and a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 211386


First time I smoked that cigar it changed my life!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> Two firsts - the first stick from my noob PIF trade and my fist 5 Vegas.
> My cutters did a chop job on the head of this one, but everything else is smooth sailing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


Daaaaaang somebody send him a good cutter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Smoking this Fusion 16 today. Awesome smoke. Perfect construction, lots of output, great flavors. Getting Cedar at cetera and a really interesting spice. Thanks Colin @Fusion
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scotchpig said:


> That's quite the signature Matt, longer than your message (but a compelling read!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No signature. This typing top and bottom now is confusing. I just hit edit and typed additional thoughts. I build computers, but that doesn't mean I like all software. (Tapatalk) lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Only one I've had ready access to is the All My X's, and I haven't been very impressed thus far. I have a couple left I'm waiting to revisit after summer.


Fusion said:


> Dont do it :vs_no_no_no:


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

huffer33 said:


> Smoking this Fusion 16 today. Awesome smoke. Perfect construction, lots of output, great flavors. Getting Cedar at cetera and a really interesting spice. Thanks Colin @*Fusion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Happy you liked it, wont be any more of those unfortunately, the binder and wrapper were a gift from Ruiz customs in Reno/Sparks Nevada, dont know what they were except they are Nicaraguan.


----------



## huffer33

Fusion said:


> Happy you liked it, wont be any more of those unfortunately, the binder and wrapper were a gift from Ruiz customs in Reno/Sparks Nevada, dont know what they were except they are Nicaraguan.


Well that is both cool and a bummer at the same time - thanks for letting me try it though! I had written a bit more but tapatalk crashed before submitting it... Definitely a great experience and that a great brother made it was all the more satisfying.


----------



## msmith1986

My Mistress
All this Saka talk influenced me today. I will say the 4x48 size has to be my favorite for any smoke, for a handful of obvious reasons like time.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> My Mistress
> All this Saka talk influenced me today. I will say the 4x48 size has to be my favorite for any smoke, for a handful of obvious reasons like time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have yet to use the nubber spikes on my Modus II.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> I thought that set up looked familiar.
> 
> Padilla 68. I think I got it from someone here. Looked through my history to find you but couldn't. Whoever you are, thanks for this enjoyable smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Wasn't me haha... might be one day though  I guess whoever has the same setup as me...


----------



## Scotchpig

Another first for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

These RP Sun Growns are delicious...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Another first for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> I like those a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a fan as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

The game and Ramon Bueso tonight









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## droy1958

La Gloria Cubana Wavell.....


----------



## droy1958

Hickorynut said:


> Deserted Island Blue Plate Smoke....let em sit a year and they are the bomb!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


BOOM..... I have a treasure chest full buried at the island that I sent y'all the map to. I'll meet y'all there with the rest of the cigars....


----------



## droy1958

Scotchpig said:


> This is a cheapie at the local B&M, I think a Don Tomas second. With so many smokes overpriced, it's nice to find an acceptable everyday stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially up there in Canada. Just nuts what the prices are.......


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mpomario said:


> I feel like they have past their prime a little bit so I have been smoking them up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awe crap, I better bust some out soon


----------



## droy1958

TexaSmoke said:


> Oliva MB3 tonight courtesy of @akpreacherplayz
> This thing just shot up into the top 5. Thickest smoke I've ever pulled out of a stick and darn tasty. Thanks, preacher. This was a nice one indeed.
> View attachment 211210
> View attachment 211218
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If possible, stick one back 3-5 years. I never made it past three years, but Herf n' Turf said before he passed that they were amazing after five years.....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

La Colmena


----------



## TexaSmoke

droy1958 said:


> If possible, stick one back 3-5 years. I never made it past three years, but Herf n' Turf said before he passed that they were amazing after five years.....


That, my man, is an exercise in patience. Only been smoking sticks about 3 months. I guess now is as good a time as any to go ahead and stash some. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little after Dinner relaxing!


----------



## Matt_21

Carlos Toraño Siganture robusto while cleaning up a few 'structures' the wind has blown over this spring. Kids playstructure and our gazebo.
Seems like even after I come home from work theres a different kind of work waiting for me here. Ah well. At least its a change.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> La Colmena


I've had this once and didn't care for the at all, but I must try Corto, which everyone is raving about.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

The jury is still out on theses...

My current feelings towards them...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ill


CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've had this once and didn't care for the at all, but I must try Corto, which everyone is raving about.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'll take any you wish to discard!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> IllI'll take any you wish to discard!


Have none and I'm happy I was able to try first.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

Happy birthday to me ! Chillin with my buddies , Chuck Morris and 3000.
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

n8douglas832 said:


> Happy birthday to me ! Chillin with my buddies , Chuck Morris and 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Umbagog for the ride home, and finishing it while getting big bubble ready to make some vodka with some rum and brandy overruns.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Good ol faithful


----------



## msmith1986

100%


greasemonger said:


> Good ol faithful


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> 100%
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Been wanting to try that one. I got an Oliva sampler on Holt's today, but that one wasn't in it. Maybe the shop in town has them. I'll check next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The G maduro 4.5" is one of my favorites.


TexaSmoke said:


> Been wanting to try that one. I got an Oliva sampler on Holt's today, but that one wasn't in it. Maybe the shop in town has them. I'll check next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> Been wanting to try that one. I got an Oliva sampler on Holt's today, but that one wasn't in it. Maybe the shop in town has them. I'll check next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a good cheap box pressed b&m stick. Burns great and tastes great. Not my next pants down epiphany review stick, but just does what it was bought to do. For fun, retro every draw, and pretend it costs twice what I paid. It's one of those @Hickorynut deserted island sticks...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> The G maduro 4.5" is one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


One of a few reliable box pressed burn lines


----------



## lex61

EZ The Raven: Nevermore. This was only the second lancero I've smoked and I definitely needed to get used to it. It worked out ok. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Its a good cheap box pressed b&m stick. Burns great and tastes great. Not my next pants down epiphany review stick, but just does what it was bought to do. For fun, retro every draw, and pretend it costs twice what I paid. It's one of those @Hickorynut deserted island sticks...


Oliva = Always a good bet! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Westside Threat

Vallejuelo Medio Tiempo & bourbon










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nub Cameroon








America's $3 commuter smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

Rocky Royale, courtesy of @acitalianman13 for golf tonight. Almost forgot to take the pic










La Reloba from My Father tonight








[


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Gold label. Used to be my go-to years ago when I barely smoked. I forgot how good they were. Nice and creamy and just right to follow up the Thai hot pad Thai I had for dinner.


----------



## Matfam1

msmith1986 said:


> Umbagog for the ride home, and finishing it while getting big bubble ready to make some vodka with some rum and brandy overruns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are gooooooodddddddd

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Picked this one up yesterday at the local B&M.
I've never had an Alec Bradley of any kind yet. About to see what this ones about.










Impressed... very good construction and burn... good taste...










An Armadillo come to check it out, he got within about 4 feet of me and started sniffing... I moved to get my camera out and he took off...


----------



## msmith1986

LFD 1994 to go with the 2nd run of vodka for the evening. These are perfect for you guys the other day that were asking about full-body, medium strength, and light pepper.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HU Demitasse before bed









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Up early for a long drive.....what better way









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Hickorynut

Wasn't feeling especially thrifty today 
JDN Antano 1970 and Iron Bean Kenyan...listening to the geese fly down the river......ahhhhhhh....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Connecticut and Sumatra ,


----------



## awk6898

Haven't really liked much Alec Bradly stuff since the Tempus Quadrum and pretty much wrote them off. I generally steer away from 'gimmicky' packaging and this one definitely fits that bill so I had never given it a chance... I was gifted this a few months ago from a non smoker and figured I'd pull it out today while I mowed the lawn. While I really didn't want to like it, it really isn't that bad. I'm not saying I'd buy a bunch at retail prices, but I definitely wouldn't turn my nose to one in the future.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

mow damnation... they're pretty tasty...most man o war smokes are


----------



## Madderduro

lp 9...this one is boxed which is interesting... never seen a boxed lp before


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake


----------



## BOSSTANK

My last one of these... can't have that... love this cigar... I had to order a box of these last night. Got a sweet deal on the torpedos from cigar page.


----------



## GOT14U

First one for me....makes me ask myself why so long! Killer stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## disco_potato

Oliva Cain F. Bold leather and coffee, maybe.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Fusion said:


> Yellow Cake


I had a piece of cake for breakfast this morning with some Iron Bean- Kenyan coffee. Good way to start the day.


----------



## msmith1986

A 2nd band too. Is the box pressed a new release?


Madderduro said:


> lp 9...this one is boxed which is interesting... never seen a boxed lp before


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva Robust-O 2nds. #ThriftyThursday








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cornelius & Anthony, Cornelius


----------



## Cigary

El Rey del Mundo
Choix Supreme
6.12 × 49 · Maduro

It has been quite awhile since I smoked this and I can remember why I bought 2 boxes of them. One to smoke and one to save and the date on this sucker was 2013....that's 5 years of love and care. I completely forgot about them and wondered if that much rest was going to make them too mild...nope...since it's a medium to full bodied cigar it was like smoking a dream. W/O doing a full review this cigar is so good I bought another box..rich, chocolatey and tasted almost like a 3 musketeers bar, creamy and nutty. I almost burnt down my nubber.


----------



## TCstr8

Divine Inspiration









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

An Oliva CT. First time trying this cigar.....


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> A 2nd band too. Is the box pressed a new release?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Google-foo says it's a Corona Cigar Company exclusive from a couple years ago.


----------



## Matt_21

droy1958 said:


> An Oliva CT. First time trying this cigar.....


 I bought a 5er of those not long ago. They're gone. Smoked. By me. I really liked them even though I shy away from connies these days.


----------



## mpomario

A CAO Flathead 554. I think I still like the 660 better. Interesting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

mpomario said:


> A CAO Flathead 554. I think I still like the 660 better. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only tried the Flathead Steel Horse Handbrake.
All the rest of the flat head series are on my to try list.
I wish I could find a sampler that had them all.


----------



## droy1958

TexaSmoke said:


> That, my man, is an exercise in patience. Only been smoking sticks about 3 months. I guess now is as good a time as any to go ahead and stash some. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet champ. It's amazing how fast time goes by and you'll never get them aged until you keep your fingers and lighter off them! Two years ago I was forty, now I'm sixty and I don't know why?..


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Google-foo says it's a Corona Cigar Company exclusive from a couple years ago.


Interesting

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

n8douglas832 said:


> Happy birthday to me ! Chillin with my buddies , Chuck Morris and 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


HB2U!....a bit late, but enjoy!....


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Parodi AND Kenyan while I grill up these NY Strips....usually that means the tones go down by now......maybe it's my lucky day....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

I'll second your appraisal...they always have a spot in the humi!


Cigary said:


> El Rey del Mundo
> Choix Supreme
> 6.12 × 49 · Maduro
> 
> It has been quite awhile since I smoked this and I can remember why I bought 2 boxes of them. One to smoke and one to save and the date on this sucker was 2013....that's 5 years of love and care. I completely forgot about them and wondered if that much rest was going to make them too mild...nope...since it's a medium to full bodied cigar it was like smoking a dream. W/O doing a full review this cigar is so good I bought another box..rich, chocolatey and tasted almost like a 3 musketeers bar, creamy and nutty. I almost burnt down my nubber.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Agree


mpomario said:


> A CAO Flathead 554. I think I still like the 660 better. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## droy1958

greasemonger said:


> Good ol faithful


I have a couple of Churchill sized O and G's to try out from an Oliva sampler. Had one many moons ago, but don't remember if I liked it as a buddy was buying the drinks....&#128513;


----------



## droy1958

BOSSTANK said:


> Picked this one up yesterday at the local B&M.
> I've never had an Alec Bradley of any kind yet. About to see what this ones about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed... very good construction and burn... good taste...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Armadillo come to check it out, he got within about 4 feet of me and started sniffing... I moved to get my camera out and he took off...


Possum on the half shell.....Yummy!.....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

droy1958 said:


> Possum on the half shell.....Yummy!.....


Did you mean armadillo? ;-)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

awk6898 said:


> Haven't really liked much Alec Bradly stuff since the Tempus Quadrum and pretty much wrote them off. I generally steer away from 'gimmicky' packaging and this one definitely fits that bill so I had never given it a chance... I was gifted this a few months ago from a non smoker and figured I'd pull it out today while I mowed the lawn. While I really didn't want to like it, it really isn't that bad. I'm not saying I'd buy a bunch at retail prices, but I definitely wouldn't turn my nose to one in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I really like the AB Tempus Quadrum Maddy, but I won't drop $9-$10 for one. It just seems way too high. Of course, I'm a cheap....Errrrrr I mean a frougal.....Errrrrr I mean a poor soul. I'll try one of those Black Markets when my ship comes in. I just hope my pier doesn't collapse before my ship comes in.....


----------



## disco_potato

droy1958 said:


> I really like the AB Tempus Quadrum Maddy, but I won't drop $9-$10 for one. It just seems way too high. Of course, I'm a cheap....Errrrrr I mean a frougal.....Errrrrr I mean a poor soul. I'll try one of those Black Markets when my ship comes in. I just hope my pier doesn't collapse before my ship comes in.....


They go for $3-$5 on cbid.


----------



## Matt_21

I took The King for his walk (which I'm trying to make more of a routine) and puffed on a favourite. CAO Brazila.
Now I'm home on the deck and the wind is gusting a little. Oh well. Only half a stick to go lol.


----------



## Matt_21

Oops I forgot the obligatory picture.
Also on our walk I found out that Elvis is afraid of horses LOL maybe Clydesdale specifically haha. There's a pair down the road and they followed us along the fence line. He didn't know what to do. He hid behind me the whole time. What a pansy!


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## UBC03

Matt_21 said:


> Oops I forgot the obligatory picture.
> Also on our walk I found out that Elvis is afraid of horses LOL maybe Clydesdale specifically haha. There's a pair down the road and they followed us along the fence line. He didn't know what to do. He hid behind me the whole time. What a pansy!


That's a huge animal.. I'd go with Elvis is being pretty smart about it.. He'd have an escape route as you get stomped to death..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## ebnash

64 Maduro Pyramide at the lounge


----------



## Matt_21

UBC03 said:


> That's a huge animal.. I'd go with Elvis is being pretty smart about it.. He'd have an escape route as you get stomped to death..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Ah so he's not as dumb as he seems lol
He's so used to our 3 cats and little yorkie.


----------



## greasemonger

Papas Fritas


----------



## Rabidawise

Oliva Serie G Toro, my first, by not last Oliva! I bought one in each series.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and sweet tea, with the AC on to offset the humidity here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Core,


----------



## Westside Threat

Mi Querida & Redbreast Lustau. Both are excellent!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Fusion said:


> Yellow Cake





blackrabbit said:


> I had a piece of cake for breakfast this morning with some Iron Bean- Kenyan coffee. Good way to start the day.


Proud to be in such great company today. Count me in as a member of the Yellow Cake club !


----------



## msmith1986

The Reckoning by Oliva. Been waiting to try this and wow, I tried to light it and a bull kicked me in the face. So far I'm getting PEPPER, leather, and semi sweet chocolate. Not sure what else yet, but it's a powerhouse so far, just what I like. Never saw one on here, anybody else ever try one?
Now that I think of it, it might just be a rebrand of the Cain 550 straight ligero with a habano wrapper to make it spicier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Enjoyed this box pressed beauty on the ride into work this morning. RP Super Fuerte 
It was nice and spicy with a mellow finish.








Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## greasemonger

Curivari Seleccion Privada


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Fuente Friday and Costa Rican.....almost criminal! The tag fell off this one, but it was sent to me by a great BOTL...I'll figure out who...but Thank you in advance 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a sandwich last night...hit the spot!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

lfd dl 6x60...figured I'd have a nice light mild smoke first thing this morning lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to sign up today!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Going to sign up today!


Beautiful piece of property you have there, Charlie.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Hickorynut

Sign up for what? Are gonna club a little ball to death?


Olecharlie said:


> Going to sign up today!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Sign up for what? Are gonna club a little ball to death?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I think @Olecharlie is referencing an earlier post this week where he said he was going to sign up for his Medicare today. I may be wrong, but I recall something of that nature.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## huffer33

With equal exchange organic decaf.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

second of the day


----------



## php007

Last night

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I think @Olecharlie is referencing an earlier post this week where he said he was going to sign up for his Medicare today. I may be wrong, but I recall something of that nature.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


You guys in Texas are pretty sharp! Took me ever bit of 10 minutes. Thought I would be there a couple hours. The waiting room was super crowded. I never even sit down.

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> You guys in Texas are pretty sharp! Took me ever bit of 10 minutes. Thought I would be there a couple hours. The waiting room was super crowded. I never even sit down.
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


My wife considers that to be one of my less desirable traits. Never could figure out why....haha
Glad you made it through so quick, most folks don't have the same experience.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## cracker1397

GOT14U said:


> Had me a sandwich last night...hit the spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I think I'm gonna light one of those up tonight. @JtAv8tor sent me one in a trade a few months back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I smoked one of those last week because I was curious. The ones I have are 7.5" or 8". I got bored with it and didn't think it was strong or spicy at all. The original ITC was much better than this re-release IMHO.


TexaSmoke said:


> Enjoyed this box pressed beauty on the ride into work this morning. RP Super Fuerte
> It was nice and spicy with a mellow finish.
> View attachment 211994
> 
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked one of those last week because I was curious. The ones I have are 7.5" or 8". I got bored with it and didn't think it was strong or spicy at all. The original ITC was much better than this re-release IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This one was only about 5 inches. It definitely had some pepper to it.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## BOSSTANK

Were y’all getting those brass knuckle cigars... what are they called? Seems pretty popular here...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Were y'all getting those brass knuckle cigars... what are they called? Seems pretty popular here...


They are Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Alrightdriver

They are from Ezra Zion. Think they are called knuckle sandwiches. However the bad news is that when ez release something you have to grab it quick because they sell out super fast.


BOSSTANK said:


> Were y'all getting those brass knuckle cigars... what are they called? Seems pretty popular here...


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> They are Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Ya beat me do it lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Alrightdriver is right. Not easy to get their stuff once it's been released. The knuckles are 60 bucks a fiver and are currently backordered.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## msmith1986

This giant one had very little pepper until near the end. It wasn't a bad smoke, I just remember the originals being a lot better. A cigar called "Super Strong" should be a little strong at least.


TexaSmoke said:


> This one was only about 5 inches. It definitely had some pepper to it.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

$60 for a 5er... dang 

Hey can one of y’all post me a link, and I will keep an eye out to see when they get back in stock...


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> This giant one had very little pepper until near the end. It wasn't a bad smoke, I just remember the originals being a lot better. A cigar called "Super Strong" should be a little strong at least.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


For all I know, this one may have been original. I was bombed with it. The cello definitely had some age to it. Pretty dark and not clear at all.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## msmith1986

They probably won't come back in stock. All their stuff is small batch and I haven't seen any come back. Go to EZ's website and check it out. The blending session sticks are usually available though.


BOSSTANK said:


> $60 for a 5er... dang
> 
> Hey can one of y'all post me a link, and I will keep an eye out to see when they get back in stock...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ezrazion.com I'm pretty sure. Just sign up for their email notifications and they will notify you every time they have a new release. Honestly I've yet to try one of their smokes that I didn't enjoy.


BOSSTANK said:


> $60 for a 5er... dang
> 
> Hey can one of y'all post me a link, and I will keep an eye out to see when they get back in stock...


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

That is possible.


TexaSmoke said:


> For all I know, this one may have been original. I was bombed with it. The cello definitely had some age to it. Pretty dark and not clear at all.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The only one I've had access to is the All My Ex's, and I wasn't impressed. Smoked 2 so far and still have 3. I'm not giving them another go until after summer. Too much other stuff I like for half the price, but that's just me, lol.


Alrightdriver said:


> Ezrazion.com I'm pretty sure. Just sign up for their email notifications and they will notify you every time they have a new release. Honestly I've yet to try one of their smokes that I didn't enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> The only one I've had access to is the All My Ex's, and I wasn't impressed. Smoked 2 so far and still have 3. I'm not giving them another go until after summer. Too much other stuff I like for half the price, but that's just me, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The regular or Maduro? I liked the Maduro a good bit. Never tried the natural

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> The regular or Maduro? I liked the Maduro a good bit. Never tried the natural
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I think maduro. I think it was pretty dark, but it was dark when I smoked it too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Holy Lance Maduro


----------



## Madderduro

scored today...been wanting to try this one


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> I think maduro. I think it was pretty dark, but it was dark when I smoked it too, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The natural haven't been available for a few years. I got lucky and found a hidden box behind some stuff at a B&M and bought a handful. I thought it was a really good stick personally. Makes me want to go burn another.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Early morning.


----------



## msmith1986

I just looked at the ones I have. Definitely not dark enough to be Maduro.


greasemonger said:


> The natural haven't been available for a few years. I got lucky and found a hidden box behind some stuff at a B&M and bought a handful. I thought it was a really good stick personally. Makes me want to go burn another.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Shark with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

5x38 BWS Rorschach. A big ole' oak tree with peppercorns falling out of it, a map of new England, and a giant butterfly that's on fire. Let's see a shrink analyze that one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> 5x38 BWS Rorschach. A big ole' oak tree with peppercorns falling out of it, a map of new England, and a giant butterfly that's on fire. Let's see a shrink analyze that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I just looked at those online, any good?

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Fusion

Got this LFD Air Bender early last year from @ADRUNKK it hasnt mellowed any, full in your face but in a good way, thanks Aaron


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I just looked at those online, any good?
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


I've liked everything by BLTC so far. These and Morphine are 2 of my favorites. My "strong tupper" only has 2 morphines and 6 of these left in it, but every time I open it I get blasted with fresh ground peppercorns. I love it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Another first for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

What a coincidence. AB Tempus Natural from this morning.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Got this LFD Air Bender early last year from @*ADRUNKK* it hasnt mellowed any, full in your face but in a good way, thanks Aaron


Nice looking stick.


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

disco_potato said:


> What a coincidence. AB Tempus Natural from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Cheers brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

I was anxious to try this one compliments of @disco_potato . The reviews I read had my mouth watering an i wasn't let down. I get a lot of spice and a hint of sweetness in the finish.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Fuente Friday and Costa Rican.....almost criminal! The tag fell off this one, but it was sent to me by a great BOTL...I'll figure out who...but Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sungrown with cedar and a black ribbon? If so I'm probably to blame...

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hemingway classic Maduro. I'm celebrating... I'm off until July 5th!!!
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

How'd you pull off that one? Lots of vacation days built up?


huffer33 said:


> Hemingway classic Maduro. I'm celebrating... I'm off until July 5th!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> How'd you pull off that one? Lots of vacation days built up?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm just an underpaid state employee on a 9 month contract. I teach a summer class in July for some extra spending money though.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I knew it! Thank you John, it was a great start to the morning!


huffer33 said:


> Sungrown with cedar and a black ribbon? If so I'm probably to blame...
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## BOSSTANK

Those are good ^


----------



## mpomario

Second LFD I've had. This is way different from the DL 600 Chisel, I think it was maybe 500. Took a while to get good. Bombed to me. Gonna have to try some more LFDs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

try this one out lfd la nox...the la volcada is good...chapter 1, chapter 2, capitulo 1 & 2, oso, ligero, double ligero, air bender...pretty much any lfd...the andalusian bull I have yet to try...some day I'll find one!!!


----------



## Fusion

These are so good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 Maddie,


----------



## Matt_21

Short Story after a long day.


----------



## Olecharlie

LFD and Eagle Rare after a 
very







long day!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Hickorynut

Cherokee98 said:


> I was anxious to try this one compliments of @disco_potato . The reviews I read had my mouth watering an i wasn't let down. I get a lot of spice and a hint of sweetness in the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


The black label is as good....better even 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Could not waste this beautiful weather. Debonaire Habano Petit Lancero. The flavor is outstanding.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## cracker1397

Knuckle Sammich courtesy of @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Second Oliva, first torpedo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Principal Cigars, Money to Burn thanks to @mrolland5500

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie

Really fine smoke










US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## msmith1986

TLD for the drive home. Based on the back story of this one, I was under the impression these were supposed to be the strongest, lol. It is top notch smooth and full for sure, very close to Mi Querida and Umbagog. This will definitely be in my rotation more often.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Really fine smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Love those!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> TLD for the drive home. Based on the back story of this one, I was under the impression these were supposed to be the strongest, lol. It is top notch smooth and full for sure, very close to Mi Querida and Umbagog. This will definitely be in my rotation more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You smoking a cigarette and a cigar at the same time?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Diesel UHC and a few fingers of TX whiskey. Thanks, @poppajon75








God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## msmith1986

That's my usual half-time cigarette. If the nic isn't kicking me in the face, I have to add to it, and no I don't accidentally inhale my cigars. Sometimes Levi Garrett plug, sometimes a cigarette. Just a regular 20+ year nic junkie.


BOSSTANK said:


> You smoking a cigarette and a cigar at the same time?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> That's my usual half-time cigarette. If the nic isn't kicking me in the face, I have to add to it, and no I don't accidentally inhale my cigars. Sometimes Levi Garrett plug, sometimes a cigarette. Just a regular 20+ year nic junkie.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A half time cig for a smoke that was suggested to me to knock me down a few inches....now I KNOW I'm not ready for those 
LFD DL's that I believe you suggested!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Knuckle Sammich courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine stick!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## msmith1986

I have a half time cigarette or 2 with most cigars, I just don't post pics. But driving after sundown makes it difficult to hide since I can't see all the daytime stuff in the car, lol. Keep in mind I haven't ate anything since 1:00 p.m. and I'm drinking a bottle of water on the way home for dinner while smoking this.


Rabidawise said:


> A half time cig for a smoke that was suggested to me to knock me down a few inches....now I KNOW I'm not ready for those
> LFD DL's that I believe you suggested!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Rothchilde


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Those are good ^


Yes and very velvety smooth too. I'm used to more of a kick, but the change of pace with those is nice.



Fusion said:


> These are so good


I had my first one a couple weeks ago and I loved it. I'll have to pick some up some day (mine was gifted). 
I ment to comment to you the other day about the Pink Dot and totally forgot. I'm in no hurry so when you think they're good to go I'll be most grateful. They yellow was good and I'm curious to try the rest of your line. Keep them fingers rolling buddy, you're onto something good!:wink2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Diesel UHC and a few fingers of TX whiskey. Thanks, @poppajon75
> View attachment 212250
> 
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


Which whiskey might that be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Two Olivas, two nights, two nubs....this is a good sign! Either I'm picking better cigars, or my humidor is working better!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Two Olivas, two nights, two nubs....this is a good sign! Either I'm picking better cigars, or my humidor is working better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I pretty much smoke anything Oliva makes. Just not Nub Cafe or CT. O, G, V are all good IMO.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

6.2x64 and Columbian Supremo for evening paperwork. This is another one for you guys wanting lots of rich flavor without much pepper. Light to medium strength for me, but plenty of flavor. This big ring has less bold dark chocolate and earth compared to the smaller ones, and comes with more cedar and leather, and retrohale is all cedar and light spice, barely any pepper. Nice change of pace compared to the smaller 550s I usually smoke. I need to make more time for these, very relaxing smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Which whiskey might that be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's actually called TX Whiskey and is made by Firestone and Robertson distilling.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## TexaSmoke

A little Ave Maria Immaculata action on the 4am ride in to work this morning. Been smoking so much full flavor stuff that this was a nice change of pace.








God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Cherokee98

Hickorynut said:


> The black label is as good....better even
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks, I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Madderduro

been picking up Esteban Carrera cigars here and there...haven't thought much of em but this one is called Mr. Brownstone and its a winner...the wrapper on this is nuts, its pretty leathery...their bands still throw me off, can't decide if its cool & elegant or gaudy & obnoxious...one thing for sure thou is gotta get more of these


----------



## TexaSmoke

Madderduro said:


> been picking up Esteban Carrera cigars here and there...haven't thought much of em but this one is called Mr. Brownstone and its a winner...the wrapper on this is nuts, its pretty leathery...their bands still throw me off, can't decide if its cool & elegant or gaudy & obnoxious...one thing for sure thou is gotta get more of these


I dig the band. It's a little gaudy, but in that good way.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk and Iron Bean Fierce. Expected more pepper. Almost none on the retro, big chocolate, cream, toast, velvety...kinda reminds me of a NUB...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Fought this beast yesterday from @ivandrocco.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Texas Edition with Sumatra,


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana Cameroon Selection by DE, toro. 
these are very good (if you like cammies)


----------



## bellts

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Kidvegas

Chilling with the Blindman and the little duffer

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## tazdvl

bellts said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R


Is that a Tuff Products pocket holster?

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Fusion

This little Gem from @blackrabbit way back in May/17 thank you sir


----------



## sagasta

Nice cigar for a tourist shop walk in Athens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @tazdvl....now here is a firefly that gets paid to eat,sleep and train.... better finish cleaning that rig @cracker1397. :grin:
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Halfway through this stick and I still don't like it. I want to like it, it's a beautiful well constructed cigar. I just don't like the taste. My second one of these. I need to research what's in it that I don't like.


----------



## cracker1397

Hickorynut said:


> cracker1397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @tazdvl....now here is a firefly that gets paid to eat,sleep and train.... better finish cleaning that rig @cracker1397. :grin:
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
> 
> 
> 
> Lol too busy smoking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BOSSTANK

tazdvl said:


> Is that a Tuff Products pocket holster?
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Looks like a DeSantis pocket holster... very nice holster. I carry my Sig P238 in mine.


----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


> Looks like a DeSantis pocket holster... very nice holster. I carry my Sig P238 in mine.


I think you're right. Now that I look at it, the Tuff Holsters tag is black and white. No red.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

The second stick from my noob PIF trade - La Aurora 1495. Excellent construction, easy draw, mild nutty flavor. Hit a good buzz at the halfway mark. They get a little bitter at the last 3rd (have a faintly sour bite) but that may be from smoking it ROTT.

Couldn't be more pleased with the outcome of the trade so far - cigar wins sitting at 2 for 2. I liked the Vegas 5 Gold (first from noob trade) enough to order a few from CBid as budget friendly smokes. This La Aurora is even better and will definitely make that list.

How did I miss these? They're really good.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Madderduro

2 & 3 on the day...go to smokes always consistent always good


----------



## mpomario

These are good. One of my favorites of the few TAAs I've tried. Had some maple hit me. Great smoke. Only had the 2017 of these. Bought two about nine months ago. First one was bombed to me and had to get a couple more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Those always hit the spot!!


WNYTony said:


> Rothchilde


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

No pic but I had a new to me Davidoff Nicaragua short corona. 
Was a great little smoke, lots of cedar and leather with a touch of spice. 
I have liked every Davidoff I've tried, but they too expensive for what they are usually. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

this smoke is dedicated to @Olecharlie!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Casino time


----------



## mpomario

Gotta try out the new box from a couple week ago. Love these. Favorite size to boot. 









Edit: These are already great. Gonna be fantastic in the fall/winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesandputters

First opus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> been picking up Esteban Carrera cigars here and there...haven't thought much of em but this one is called Mr. Brownstone and its a winner...the wrapper on this is nuts, its pretty leathery...their bands still throw me off, can't decide if its cool & elegant or gaudy & obnoxious...one thing for sure thou is gotta get more of these


That looks cool, but from a "I just want to smoke this already" standpoint, it's obnoxious. I've had a few, and one left resting to try later.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> this smoke is dedicated to @Olecharlie!!!


Love the Maduro Nubs, only smoke them after breakfast. Haven't tried the Double but I hear they are very good. I purchased a box of Maduros for $82 pretty hard to beat that stick for the price.


----------



## Kidvegas

La Gran Llave

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Madderduro

lfd dl with a double punch along with a dead guy ale


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Gotta try out the new box from a couple week ago. Love these. Favorite size to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: These are already great. Gonna be fantastic in the fall/winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a box of maduro especial 2013. Freakin fantastic right now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I have no idea where this came from because I don't recognize it. I do know MF makes them, but I've never had one. It was just ok, nothing to write home about.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One of







my Favorite Sticks along with may Favorite Dunkel!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Madderduro

rc neanderthal up next


----------



## Gummy Jones

When the shop has no selection then you see dem padron...


----------



## Scap

This was gifted to me from a collection that belonged to a gentleman that passed away.
He had a saying.... Smoke your best cigars all the time. Live in the moment.


----------



## Hickorynut

Needing a little Romatherapy......and Yes @Olecharlie I used ice today in my Haig ..... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Needing a little Romatherapy......and Yes @Olecharlie I used ice today in my Haig .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Looking good Hick, I pressured washed all day, time to kick back and enjoy a nice evening.


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> One of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Favorite Sticks along with may Favorite Dunkel!
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


I'm a distiller, I don't know what a dunkel is. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Needing a little Romatherapy......and Yes @Olecharlie I used ice today in my Haig .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ice?!? Blasphemy! You gotta get some of them marble or granite freezer stones to put in yer likker.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It seems the thunder tornado storm calmed down a little. Unlimited for the ride.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I'm a distiller, I don't know what a dunkel is. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol I spent 3 years in Germany. It's German for Dark Lager, this one is pretty dark and alcohol 5.5% by volume. The Hofbrau Dunkel a Munich speciality is best stateside IMO.

CHEERS


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Ice?!? Blasphemy! You gotta get some of them marble or granite freezer stones to put in yer likker.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I got em...whiskeystones, they don't stay cold long.. .but I agree with you in principle! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

If you don't like drinking neat, just put your whiskey in the freezer for an hour, then your stones will stay cold longer in the glass. I get crazy with liquor as long as I've been distilling. I have a separate fridge/freezer just for alcohol and related things. For example, 2 varieties of ice in the freezer. One side is ice made from triple filtered distilled water and the other is ice made from 8 stage RO water. Ice made from tap water can ruin the experience depending on what's in the water.


Hickorynut said:


> I got em...whiskeystones, they don't stay cold long.. .but I agree with you in principle!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> If you don't like drinking neat, just put your whiskey in the freezer for an hour, then your stones will stay cold longer in the glass. I get crazy with liquor as long as I've been distilling. I have a separate fridge/freezer just for alcohol and related things. For example, 2 varieties of ice in the freezer. One side is ice made from triple filtered distilled water and the other is ice made from 8 stage RO water. Ice made from tap water can ruin the experience depending on what's in the water.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I always keep vodka in the freezer, kinda like the bloom?of whisky and bourbon at room temp . Almost always drink neat with a little splash to open it up. The Haig wasn't my favorite, but a knew it would pair well with the Roma. Good info...much appreciated!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

I'll drink some strong beer every once in a while if I make a triple or a quad bourbon mash and siphon some off to clear and bottle before I fill the still, lol. That's probably why I never get any infections from any messed up teeth.....because I primarily drink from the still between 130 and 180 proof, my mouth gets sanitized a lot, lol. 


Olecharlie said:


> Lol I spent 3 years in Germany. It's German for Dark Lager, this one is pretty dark and alcohol 5.5% by volume. The Hofbrau Dunkel a Munich speciality is best stateside IMO.
> 
> CHEERS


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bltc bishops blend... one seriously good cigar


----------



## cracker1397

DPG Cuban classic while enjoying a little jam session at the station. Stick is courtesy of @greasemonger thanks bud. This is a great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> If you don't like drinking neat, just put your whiskey in the freezer for an hour, then your stones will stay cold longer in the glass. I get crazy with liquor as long as I've been distilling. I have a separate fridge/freezer just for alcohol and related things. For example, 2 varieties of ice in the freezer. One side is ice made from triple filtered distilled water and the other is ice made from 8 stage RO water. Ice made from tap water can ruin the experience depending on what's in the water.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


All of my ice is 5 stage RO. That said, if I can't drink it neat, it isn't worth drinking. I will chill my whiskey and use whiskey stones in the summer, just because it's nice to have a cool drink when it's 115 outside at 9pm.

I rarely touches my liquor.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## WNYTony

Smoking with the Blind Man tonight


----------



## bellts

tazdvl said:


> Is that a Tuff Products pocket holster?
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


De Santis


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## n8douglas832

Nice lil snack after a long week . Love these cool nights here in ol Wyoming!
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

n8douglas832 said:


> Nice lil snack after a long week . Love these cool nights here in ol Wyoming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Crappy camera and angle ....oops

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

Gummy Jones said:


> When the shop has no selection then you see dem padron...


Bought a box of 3000 series a while back! Love a Padron from time to time .

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Brazilia & Maui brewco Coconut Porter. This is a good cigar, for the money it's a great cigar. Ages so well too










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @disco_potato this is a great stick! Perfect after a long day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks @disco_potato this is a great stick! Perfect after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I was the only one still awake. Are you working?
Doesn't look like it.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

tazdvl said:


> I thought I was the only one still awake. Are you working?
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Naw it's only 10:40pm here I'm up studying for church tomorrow. I'm a full time Pastor and a volunteer firefighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Oliva Connecticut Reserve









God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Cherokee98

Sunday morning Media Noche









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues with Don Pepin and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Kidvegas

Traficante Sinaloa.

This particular cigar came from :Traficante Cigar Company well over a year ago. Was given 2 different blends to try and post reviews! Tried the first (can't remember name) and thought it was a ok light/medium bodied smoke that performed well and had a dried fruit profile with a hint of licorice.

These fellas didn't stick around long so I'm not gonna do a review! Just hoping that over a years rest on this Sinaloa hasn't been wasted! Either way a big thanks to @TRAFICANTE 2016 for giving me the opportunity

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro, piece of dark chocolate and Peets Java Black









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## greasemonger

AJ New World and IBCC Cast Iron. Needed a couple days of palate cleansing and heartburn relief...well worth it.


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Traficante Sinaloa.
> 
> This particular cigar came from :Traficante Cigar Company well over a year ago. Was given 2 different blends to try and post reviews! Tried the first (can't remember name) and thought it was a ok light/medium bodied smoke that performed well and had a dried fruit profile with a hint of licorice.
> 
> These fellas didn't stick around long so I'm not gonna do a review! Just hoping that over a years rest on this Sinaloa hasn't been wasted! Either way a big thanks to @TRAFICANTE 2016 for giving me the opportunity
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Good luck. I got the same one. Hopefully yours is better.


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> Good luck. I got the same one. Hopefully yours is better.


Yea, not wowing me!

Straight tobacco profile nothing jumping out at me. Good burn is all i can say









Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## mpomario

Nice Baccarat this morning with coffee while listening to David Gilmour's live in Gadansk. These are supposed to have a sweetened tip but none of the ones in my tenner I bought over a year have tasted like it. These are over looked milder smokes. Good morning all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lfd la volcada for breakfast...morning to everyone


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Traficante Sinaloa.
> 
> This particular cigar came from :Traficante Cigar Company well over a year ago. Was given 2 different blends to try and post reviews! Tried the first (can't remember name) and thought it was a ok light/medium bodied smoke that performed well and had a dried fruit profile with a hint of licorice.
> 
> These fellas didn't stick around long so I'm not gonna do a review! Just hoping that over a years rest on this Sinaloa hasn't been wasted! Either way a big thanks to @TRAFICANTE 2016 for giving me the opportunity
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I remember being given the same opportunity with that cigar. To the best of my memory I enjoyed it. I only have it around two weeks time to rest though. It may have lost some of the nuances over the year. I'm sure I've still got another selection from them sitting in the cooler. Hopefully the flavors haven't diminished too much.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm not sure if that brick qualifies as a piece of chocolate, lol.


Olecharlie said:


> Nub Maduro, piece of dark chocolate and Peets Java Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985





Kidvegas said:


> Yea, not wowing me!
> 
> Straight tobacco profile nothing jumping out at me. Good burn is all i can say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I was just thinking a good business decision is usually not defined by naming anything after such a deadly well known drug cartel....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

550 Maduro for the ride to mom's in the rain for lunch. I'm relaxing while the wife is driving.....
I'm surprised these are rarely seen here, especially how many Oliva guys we have on here. This one has 2 years on it and is great. I need to track down some more to put to rest ahead of time.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Random pull from the bottom of the cooler today.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> 550 Maduro for the ride to mom's in the rain for lunch. I'm relaxing while the wife is driving.....
> I'm surprised these are rarely seen here, especially how many Oliva guys we have on here. This one has 2 years on it and is great. I need to track down some more to put to rest ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212690
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I loved that stick. I need to pick up a handful more.


----------



## msmith1986

The San Andres wrapper isn't as spicy with rest, but definitely a solid smoke at any time. If I'm in the mood for smoother and less spicy I grab a Mad Nub.


greasemonger said:


> I loved that stick. I need to pick up a handful more.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

huffer33 said:


> Random pull from the bottom of the cooler today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Those are great with some rest on them


----------



## Madderduro

DPG...not sure what rg this thing is but its big for a boxed


----------



## Fusion

This 2000 Maduro to start the day, has some age looking at the yellow cellophane, thank you @WNYTony
always like these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> DPG...not sure what rg this thing is but its big for a boxed


Been thinking about trying one of those... worth it?


----------



## Wildman9907

Todays Smoke
Attached image cant embed images yet


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Been thinking about trying one of those... worth it?


All DPGs are worth trying. The blue and the Cuban Classic are both really good. I feel the same about their LADC offerings too. MF makes some all around good smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Received this PDR 1878 Reserva in a trade with @Tulse, I'm enjoying it, plenty of smoke, nice draw, even burn. Looks like an Oscuro Churchill but label just says Reserva Dominican. Tastes like Oscuro.


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> DPG...not sure what rg this thing is but its big for a boxed


DPGBlue and Cuban are like Jello.....there is always room for Jello...:smile2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yard Stick


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> Received this PDR 1878 Reserva in a trade with @Tulse, I'm enjoying it, plenty of smoke, nice draw, even burn. Looks like an Oscuro Churchill but label just says Reserva Dominican. Tastes like Oscuro.


I have many resting. For 2 bux... well, you know. Still shocked you liked that Upmann Banker.


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to set fire to this Davidoff Yamasa. 
The second of 3 I grabbed a few days ago. The shop there really preach the virtues of Davidoff and only having tried a couple when I first started smoking cigars, I asked for the 3 strongest blends and got one of each. This is supposed to be the second strongest.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> I have many resting. For 2 bux... well, you know. Still shocked you liked that Upmann Banker.


The PDR was far better than the Banker I smokedd it to the NUB, more in my wheelhous!


----------



## Rondo

After a wonderful dinner of grilled lamb chops, beef tenderloin, asparagus, onions and portobellos, angels sing as The Lord blesses my L40.


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Holy Lance Maduro


How are those?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm stranded on a deserted island....after a huge Mothers Day feast and everything is good cause I have..... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

n8douglas832 said:


> Nice lil snack after a long week . Love these cool nights here in ol Wyoming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Nice to see someone from Wyoming here! Have you had a Jeremy Jack cigar? They are a Wyoming company.?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

Fuente. Not sure which vitola, but its decent for yardwork and swapping sprinklers around


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> Fuente. Not sure which vitola, but its decent for yardwork and swapping sprinklers around


Magnum R maybe?

Hug your Mom today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Magnum R52..... 


greasemonger said:


> Fuente. Not sure which vitola, but its decent for yardwork and swapping sprinklers around


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Magnum R52.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Good eye, brother!

Hug your Mom today.


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Good eye, brother!
> 
> Hug your Mom today.


Naw...I love em and have in ten to 20 stocked  I think the R44 is a little better...baby Opus..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Naw...I love em and have in ten to 20 stocked  I think the R44 is a little better...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I have a few of the 44s stashed. They are one of my favs right now.

Hug your Mom today.


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> How are those?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


IMO they are extremely good. They have the ultra premium quality Illusione taste. Expertly constructed lancero. Nice rich nutty bitter sweet coco.


----------



## TexaSmoke

AB Tempus Maduro
TX whiskey
Day off tomorrow
Life is good









Hug your Mom today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino,


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> After a wonderful dinner of grilled lamb chops, beef tenderloin, asparagus, onions and portobellos, angels sing as The Lord blesses my L40.
> 
> View attachment 212914


What a great pic... :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

La Imperiosa, toro. 
I got 2 of these, 1 from @WNYTony in the Holiday exchange, and the other from @Kidvegas in a bomb. I dont know who sent this one. Thank you. This is a creamy, peppery, espresso powerhouse!!


----------



## msmith1986

Uncut to finally sit down for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> After a wonderful dinner of grilled lamb chops, beef tenderloin, asparagus, onions and portobellos, angels sing as The Lord blesses my L40.
> 
> View attachment 212914


Nice pic!


----------



## Rabidawise

New World Navegante Robusto courtesy of @Olecharlie! Very different from anything I've had so far! Reminds me of cocoa powder, leather, and black pepper.


----------



## WNYTony

Oliva V courtesy of @churchpunk


----------



## msmith1986

Nick's Little Havana Maduro









Sent from the boss's table


----------



## Discreetpuffer

After a long day of sportsballing and a stressful weekend...the subtle sound of the tobacco smoothly burning is a treat. And so is the flavor

And thanks to an awesome botl on here @mcfrey, generously gifting this awesome cigar stand! It's way better than my old method of just resting it on the table


----------



## TexaSmoke

Discreetpuffer said:


> After a long day of sportsballing and a stressful weekend...the subtle sound of the tobacco smoothly burning is a treat. And so is the flavor
> 
> And thanks to an awesome botl on here @mcfrey, generously gifting this awesome cigar stand! It's way better than my old method of just resting it on the table


 @mcfrey is out for blood with this contest. His skills are being honed as we speak. How can one compete with a man that spins his own wood on the lathe? Fine job, bud.

Hug your Mom today.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Reconquista & ginger ale with a variety of rum.

Continuing on my theme of tried and true cigars that I don't need to concentrate on after a day of drinking. Milk chocolate, coconut shell, oak, white pepper and nutmeg. Good stuff.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Perdomo La Tradicion P with a cup of Costa Rican
> View attachment 210746


I love Perdomo. I've never seen one of those. How was it?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro. Very nice. Worth a try. Full bodied with some subtle complexity.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Monday Intenso with Sumatra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cossie said:


> I love Perdomo. I've never seen one of those. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I'd put it on the good list, started off fantastic and kinda faded out by about the halfway mark, creamy, Carmel, coffee and leather


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra


----------



## Wildman9907

Starting off my Monday morning, I must say I am really liking the Java line for a nice early smoke, slight sweetness and very smooth easy draw. good way to start off the day.

not sure why it wants to upload the image sideways


----------



## huffer33

Choix Supreme









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Back to work, where did my vacation go?









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lfd dl with a dead on double punch...that's skill right there lol


----------



## n8douglas832

Enjoying a nice lil box pressed Torana Exodus. Overcast and glorious here in Worland, Wyoming . Have a great day folks.
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'd put it on the good list, started off fantastic and kinda faded out by about the halfway mark, creamy, Carmel, coffee and leather


Thanks for the info

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Flathead today from 2013, thank you @MyFatherFan its delightful


----------



## msmith1986

Crap, you just reminded me I have 2 left out of 2 boxes from last summer. I need to track down another deal....


greasemonger said:


> Monday Intenso with Sumatra


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Got some of the grass cut. Then took a break.
Hoyo Amistad II AJ Fernandez robusto.
Not too shabby.


----------



## disco_potato

JDN Cuatro Cinco. These never disappoint









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Wrestling with some paperwork today so grabbed this Leccia Luchador! Really liking this stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

n8douglas832 said:


> Enjoying a nice lil box pressed Torana Exodus. Overcast and glorious here in Worland, Wyoming . Have a great day folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


What direction are you from Main Street?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro while there's still a looming threat of more bad thunderstorms. I have a stash of drier ones (60%) for days like this, and they perform great in the high humidity.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfesr and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting ready for the rain. Gonna enjoy a little sumpin-sumpin from @msmith1986..Thank you Brother!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## droy1958

A Buena Vista torpedo earlier, and an Oliva O Churchill now.....


----------



## droy1958

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Did you mean armadillo? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No sir. It's a possum tucked under a half shell and it's called an armadillo. They do taste about the same though.....


----------



## droy1958

disco_potato said:


> They go for $3-$5 on cbid.


Cool. I wish I could go on there and spend $50-$100, but it always ends up being a bit more. I can't help but bid on several "deals". Even though I don't go over a reasonable bid on an item, I end up bidding on several "great" ones. Right now my storage is full so I'm theoretically safe from buying/bidding....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Getting ready for the rain. Gonna enjoy a little sumpin-sumpin from @msmith1986..Thank you Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


#HellYeah I brought a G maduro with me today. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Pretty good









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

droy1958 said:


> Cool. I wish I could go on there and spend $50-$100, but it always ends up being a bit more. I can't help but bid on several "deals". Even though I don't go over a reasonable bid on an item, I end up bidding on several "great" ones. Right now my storage is full so I'm theoretically safe from buying/bidding....


I've got the natural, prensado, and some other AB. If you want, I can put a 5er together and send them your way. Sound good?

And/Or you can go here, free shipping.

https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus-maduro.html

https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus-nicaragua.html

https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus.html


----------



## LeatherNeck

@ebnash I don't know how long you had these resting before giving them to me, but these are in their prime right now! Thank you Eric, these are absolutely wonderful buddy. The only issue I'm having is trying not to smoke them so damn fast, lol!


----------



## ebnash

LeatherNeck said:


> @ebnash I don't know how long you had these resting before giving them to me, but these are in their prime right now! Thank you Eric, these are absolutely wonderful buddy. The only issue I'm having is trying not to smoke them so damn fast, lol!


That's great to hear! The Prieto's were the 1st cigar I really enjoyed and so I bought 2 boxes, like the green noob tends to do. I had trouble with the first few from those boxes, because patience was little and I broke right into them. After 3-4 months, they started smoking really well. By then, I was experimenting with all kinds of cigars and pipes and I guess my palate changed a bit. I never disliked them, but had so many others I was reaching for that I felt it would be best to pass them on to a few people. I'm glad the bulk went to you because you seem to like them so much. Both of those boxes were purchased in Feb/March of last year so they have well over a year on them.

If they are prime for you right now, I would suggest smoking them whenever they call to you. You never know when they will either peak out or your preferences will change. I have no interest in metering any tobacco anymore when I really like it, because things change so fast. Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Day 3 and the last of my Davidoff trial. Luckily the last, happened to be the best so far. A lot of leather and spice with a touch of sweetness. Still don't think it's worth the price of admission, however it is quite enjoyable.

Corona Gorda size. 
Of the Davidoff cigars I've smoked, this one (escurio), and the Yamasa have been the best by far. If I could find singles at 10 or under I'd probably keep a few around.

I tried to take the pic with the ash still on, however the moment I got my camera on it the ash fell... win some, lose some.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Co.pliments of @disco_potato, my first 5 vegas.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Day 3 and the last of my Davidoff trial. Luckily the last, happened to be the best so far. A lot of leather and spice with a touch of sweetness. Still don't think it's worth the price of admission, however it is quite enjoyable.
> 
> Corona Gorda size.
> Of the Davidoff cigars I've smoked, this one (escurio), and the Yamasa have been the best by far. If I could find singles at 10 or under I'd probably keep a few around.
> 
> I tried to take the pic with the ash still on, however the moment I got my camera on it the ash fell... win some, lose some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


The best deals I have seen are on the ones included in the small batch samplers.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Undercrown








Who can be against us?


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> The best deals I have seen are on the ones included in the small batch samplers.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I didn't think Davidoff would get included in samplers. I found a box of 14 that broke down to 11 bucks each, which seems average online. This thing was 16 bucks at the B&M. They are an "authorized" Davidoff dealer, with a Davidoff member lounge. All high end cigars. 8 bucks being the cheapest smoke in there, and when asking for suggestions they have yet to point me to a smoke under 12 bucks, and the first suggestion is always a Davidoff. So I asked for the 3 strongest they had. And that's how i got here.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> If they are prime for you right now, I would suggest smoking them whenever they call to you. You never know when they will either peak out or your preferences will change. I have no interest in metering any tobacco anymore when I really like it, because things change so fast. Enjoy, my friend!


You misunderstood; when I said "smoking too fast" I ment each cigar. I gots no problem lighting them up, Lol. I've been catching myself wanting to speed up my cadence while smoking them. They're just soooo good I can't help myself!:grin2: 
Have you explored any of the rest of the line?


----------



## droy1958

msmith1986 said:


> Smithdale maduro while there's still a looming threat of more bad thunderstorms. I have a stash of drier ones (60%) for days like this, and they perform great in the high humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





disco_potato said:


> I've got the natural, prensado, and some other AB. If you want, I can put a 5er together and send them your way. Sound good?
> 
> And/Or you can go here, free shipping.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus-maduro.html
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus-nicaragua.html
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/alec-bradley-tempus.html


I appreciate the offer, but I'm good right now. I'm not sure if I'm going to finish up what I have in my humidors before I take the long nap. I always want more, but there's no sense in it.....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Well now I can see what the fuss is all about, thanks to @disco_potato !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

droy1958 said:


> No sir. It's a possum tucked under a half shell and it's called an armadillo. They do taste about the same though.....


And they come with their own bowl!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## watchesandputters

RyJ evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Alrightdriver said:


> I didn't think Davidoff would get included in samplers. I found a box of 14 that broke down to 11 bucks each, which seems average online. This thing was 16 bucks at the B&M. They are an "authorized" Davidoff dealer, with a Davidoff member lounge. All high end cigars. 8 bucks being the cheapest smoke in there, and when asking for suggestions they have yet to point me to a smoke under 12 bucks, and the first suggestion is always a Davidoff. So I asked for the 3 strongest they had. And that's how i got here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Check out smallbatchcigar. They make their own samplers. Basically, any brand they sell, they make a sampler from several or all of their lines.


----------



## Matt_21

Brazilia and Beam with the chickens.

I clipped the cap off a La Palina Classic but the was so much tobacco in the head of it even the Modus II couldn't loosen the draw past about 8.5. I wasn't in the mood for wrestling so I put it away for another day and pulled out 'old faithful'. I don't recall ever smoking a bad Brazilia.


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> I didn't think Davidoff would get included in samplers. I found a box of 14 that broke down to 11 bucks each, which seems average online. This thing was 16 bucks at the B&M. They are an "authorized" Davidoff dealer, with a Davidoff member lounge. All high end cigars. 8 bucks being the cheapest smoke in there, and when asking for suggestions they have yet to point me to a smoke under 12 bucks, and the first suggestion is always a Davidoff. So I asked for the 3 strongest they had. And that's how i got here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've never felt the urge to try any Davidoff. People in PA don't seem very into them, otherwise I would see them more. I know your tastes are similar to mine, good to hear it's been worth it to stay with my favorite $4-$8 smokes, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Bishops Blend 2018. Finally got the clearance to go back to work after being off for 3 months for my foot. Now I get to try to get used to working nights tomorrow after working days over the weekend :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Hey, you missed the Nordic Viking spelling Erik. I'm just ball busting bro, I only know that spelling because my mom's dad's family is from Norway, lol.


LeatherNeck said:


> @ebnash I don't know how long you had these resting before giving them to me, but these are in their prime right now! Thank you Eric, these are absolutely wonderful buddy. The only issue I'm having is trying not to smoke them so damn fast, lol!


I'm pretty sure the one I smoked over the winter was sent by Erik. I remember it being awesome then, now must be pretty similar. I saw some at one of my favorite B&Ms, I just haven't grabbed any because I'm always grabbing BLTC stuff, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from @TexaSmoke in the newb sampler trade. Thank you sir! It had a little wrapper damage so I decided to put it out of its misery and I had never smoked one of these even though I still have one from a bomb from Sophie. This tasted really different from what I thought a double maduro would. It was kinda sweet with almost no pepper but then this odd grassy background note which reminded me of some off puttting connies I have tried. It put out lots of smoke and burned well, but I would say the flavor is not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I agree. While they are really good smokes, I think you are paying for the name mostly. The one I smoked today had a decent touch of vitamin N, which surprised me. First of theirs that had any effect. If you could grab one off the shelf at 10 bucks it's worth it. Otherwise, if you want to feel "special" while having a decent smoke, then perhaps the 16 bucks would be worth it. Or if price don't matter because you could never spend it all, or perhaps a friend's wedding and you know they would appreciate the name.. then yea.


msmith1986 said:


> I've never felt the urge to try any Davidoff. People in PA don't seem very into them, otherwise I would see them more. I know your tastes are similar to mine, good to hear it's been worth it to stay with my favorite $4-$8 smokes, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> Got this one from @TexaSmoke in the newb sampler trade. Thank you sir! It had a little wrapper damage so I decided to put it out of its misery and I had never smoked one of these even though I still have one from a bomb from Sophie. This tasted really different from what I thought a double maduro would. It was kinda sweet with almost no pepper but then this odd grassy background note which reminded me of some off puttting connies I have tried. It put out lots of smoke and burned well, but I would say the flavor is not in my wheelhouse.


I got the last two of those from the shop in town. The one I had was a bit dry as well, but smoked fine. I had a similar experience. Started good, but ended a bit weird. It was one of the very first cigars I smoked.

Who can be against us?


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Hey, you missed the Nordic Viking spelling Erik.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oops, my bad. :doh:


----------



## Wildman9907

well since I had the day off and started out with a nice sweet JAVA red. figured I would enjoy this nice evening on the porch. tonight's choice Man O War Ruination. Really like almost the whole Man O War line. Next is side project phalanx.


----------



## msmith1986

All the MoW's I've had were enjoyable, even the lighter stuff. If you tend to like AJF's stuff, make sure you try Ave Maria and Diesel too. All 3 labels are some of my favorites.


Wildman9907 said:


> well since I had the day off and started out with a nice sweet JAVA red. figured I would enjoy this nice evening on the porch. tonight's choice Man O War Ruination. Really like almost the whole Man O War line. Next is side project phalanx.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> All the MoW's I've had were enjoyable, even the lighter stuff. If you tend to like AJF's stuff, make sure you try Ave Maria and Diesel too. All 3 labels are some of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 I'm working on getting some Diesels. I'm actually on the, what is commonly reffered to on here as, Devils site haha. (cant say I disagree at times) I will look into the Ave Maria. thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Oscura & Coconut Porter










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

disco_potato said:


> Check out smallbatchcigar. They make their own samplers. Basically, any brand they sell, they make a sampler from several or all of their lines.


Yup - the straight Davidoff samplers are spendy but the ones with them mixed in I think you come out well ahead. You have to want the other cigars, but they are appealing ones at least.

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/small-batch-cigar-2017-cigars

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/small-batch-cigar-exclusives
@Alrightdriver


----------



## Maxh92

Cigar tonight. Been a while since I've posted. Life's been crazy. I wish it would slow down some - but, it's the busy season with work and wedding planning is starting to get more intense and take up more time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Caldwell Murcias Especial

Not always the prettiest cigar, but I really enjoy all the flavors these produce.


----------



## csk415

Some might disagree but if I could have a whole separate tup of only these.


----------



## Rabidawise

The Nub while grilling was great, but I needed an after dinner snack.


----------



## Ewood

With a PUFF fan favorite tonight. Has a year of rest on it and is fantastic - tasting coffee porter currently. Unfortunately my last one out of a sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First go with these after only a couple of weeks after receiving. Really good smoke all ready. Got them cheap too. Can't wait till they have some time on them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tried my first NUB tonight thanks to @Moonshae and it is fantastic so far.








Who can be against us?


----------



## Navistar

TexaSmoke said:


> Tried my first NUB tonight thanks to @Moonshae and it is fantastic so far.
> View attachment 213362
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Good smoke


----------



## ebnash

LeatherNeck said:


> You misunderstood; when I said "smoking too fast" I ment each cigar. I gots no problem lighting them up, Lol. I've been catching myself wanting to speed up my cadence while smoking them. They're just soooo good I can't help myself!:grin2:
> Have you explored any of the rest of the line?


I can't say I've explored the rest of the line because I've only had 1 each of the Connie and Azabache. Both were acclimated in my wineador for a couple months. The Connie was flavorless to me and the Azabache had far too much red pepper for my liking. I'd really like to try a few of the "1st 20 Years".


----------



## BOSSTANK

My last one of these... been resting it for a bit. Added to my box worthy list. Great stick!


----------



## msmith1986

Argentum+ to finish the day off.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Undercrown
> View attachment 213170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


You would make a great neighbor.


----------



## BOSSTANK

watchesandputters said:


> RyJ evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First cigar I ever smoked


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> You would make a great neighbor.


You're from Monroe area, right? I'm not too terribly far.

Who can be against us?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Maduro with Sumatra,


----------



## arx0n

AB Prensado Gran Toro. Had it in the humidor for a year.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

2012 m356 mezzo this morning. Big old boy..









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

The humidity is making things a bit tough the past couple of days. First JJ, won't be last.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

kristoff sumatra


----------



## Navistar

One of my favorite NCs when they are fresh. I've had a couple with 12+ months in the humi and didnt care for them as much. So I just order a 5er at a time


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning for breakfast.
Always so good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

these seem to be the least impressive of the mow smokes...see how they are with a year and a half of rest on em


----------



## Wildman9907

Madderduro said:


> these seem to be the least impressive of the mow smokes...see how they are with a year and a half of rest on em


I will say I tried them after only a week of sitting once I got them, and was not that impressed. Now last night I had one after about 6 months and it was much better. Still not my favorite MoW but I like it.

Speaking of MoW, today's smoke, MoW Virtue. I like these on a hotter humid day like today good flavors while still being a nicer mild smoke. I don't seem to do well in beat and humidity with a realstrong smoke.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Start to finish, amazing. Raised the bar.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> these seem to be the least impressive of the mow smokes...see how they are with a year and a half of rest on em


I actually like Ruination better than Legend. Although I still like Legend better than Virtue. I'm waiting to try some Armada I got last month, but they are too big for this humidity, so an AC lounge will probably be required.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Had this a while, delightful as always


----------



## Navistar

Wildman9907 said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> these seem to be the least impressive of the mow smokes...see how they are with a year and a half of rest on em
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I tried them after only a week of sitting once I got them, and was not that impressed. Now last night I had one after about 6 months and it was much better. Still not my favorite MoW but I like it.
> 
> Speaking of MoW, today's smoke, MoW Virtue. I like these on a hotter humid day like today good flavors while still being a nicer mild smoke. I don't seem to do well in beat and humidity with a realstrong smoke.
Click to expand...

Same here buddy. You will see my smoking and drinking habits change with the seasons.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I actually like Ruination better than Legend. Although I still like Legend better than Virtue. I'm waiting to try some Armada I got last month, but they are too big for this humidity, so an AC lounge will probably be required.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sit on them, they are very spicy . But you are also welcome to try one . I've tried a corona, with 1 week resting and I couldn't finish it.


----------



## msmith1986

Oooo, I like spicy and peppery. I'm still waiting to make sure they've acclimated, they were pretty wet when they showed up and they're giant perfecto's. They gotta be around 6x64.


CloakedInSmoke said:


> Sit on them, they are very spicy . But you are also welcome to try one . I've tried a corona, with 1 week resting and I couldn't finish it.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RP Super Ligero lancero with 16 months on it. Earthy Honduran flavor with ligero spice. Mmmm.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> RP Super Ligero lancero with 16 months on it. Earthy Honduran flavor with ligero spice. Mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang....sounds tasty!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Wildman9907

Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.

how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


----------



## Tulse

I can’t decide. Like Sophie‘s choice.

I guess the "NOX" tonight and the Frat in the morning. Seems a dumb enough choice.


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.
> 
> how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


I mark the cello month/year with a sharpie. Just let it dry a minute before putting back in humi or tupper. I don't always mark them, but when I remember to, I can keep track better, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.
> 
> how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


Blank bands

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.
> 
> how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


Thunderstorm about to hit here in York. I'm trying to get back to my shop in west York and pull my car inside. Apparently hale is coming with it. The tornado warning is York, Adams, and Lancaster again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

While I agonize about what to smoke now, this was great in the morning.


----------



## poppajon75

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.
> 
> how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


I like to use the circle stickers from any dollar store, wally world or, office supply store. If I run out, I just write on the trail of the cello with a sharpie. If there's no cello, blank bands.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Thunderstorm about to hit here in York. I'm trying to get back to my shop in west York and pull my car inside. Apparently hale is coming with it. The tornado warning is York, Adams, and Lancaster again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Damn

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## bellts

MF Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## LeatherNeck

Inferno while enjoying the much needed rainfall. I can literally see the grass growing as I sit here! What was brown and crunchy yesterday (seriously, it was) is today a pale green and 3 inches taller.


----------



## Fusion

You guys are going to get tired of me posting these, great even ROTT


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> You guys are going to get tired of me posting these, great even ROTT


Some more "I'm not buying anymore NC's"...I don't blame you...some good NC stuff this year!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

I have some tats I want to smoke but the wind and rain....well...it's Verocu time!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Some more "I'm not buying anymore NC's"...I don't blame you...some good NC stuff this year!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I was never good with resolutions, have the willpower of a gnat :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

Fusion said:


> I was never good with resolutions, have the willpower of a gnat :grin2:


 I don't know man. When they want to buzz around your face and not leave...they got some serious willpower! lol


----------



## greasemonger

H Upmann legacy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finally got a minute to sit down 
L'Atelier Melange Special and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## GOT14U

Damn thing has been calling my name all day! Not bad after a year!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig

GOT14U said:


> Damn thing has been calling my name all day! Not bad after a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Is that the ideal rest time for a UC? I bought some, trying to gauge when to burn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Scotchpig said:


> Is that the ideal rest time for a UC? I bought some, trying to gauge when to burn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are the oldest I got and they are up there with any Liga 9 I've smoked right now....taste and oily 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Oooo, I like spicy and peppery. I'm still waiting to make sure they've acclimated, they were pretty wet when they showed up and they're giant perfecto's. They gotta be around 6x64.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well, I like them too, but this was a lot. Gonna try them soon, it's been over a year now.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

A great smoke thanks to @disco_potato.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good Illusione cromag atlat! Sorry good with some time! Earlier while the boys where riding I had a UC mini!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Tulse

Not bad but not worth what I paid.


----------



## DrexelLake

Sancho Panza Double Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

Tat for the ride home. 2 years on this one. Purdy tasty.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## droy1958

Hickorynut said:


> And they come with their own bowl!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Just hard to beat. Which gets me to thinking about roadkill. Several times I've seen crows pecking at turtles crossing the road to keep them in the danger zone until they get run over so they can have a hot fresh meal. Dang crows are sharp as hell....


----------



## Maxh92

Surprisingly good (granted it has some rest on it).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2018 Bishop's Blend. All I have to say is wow. Might have a new favorite here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Verocu #5 tonight after taking a couple nights off - allergies kicking my butt !


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of my favorite sticks:


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LP9 mini before bed. These are so good and bellow just as much smoke as the full size ones.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano with Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Wildman9907

Well I'll be ordering a box of these today. This is the last of the 5 pack. everyone smoked great and to me it's a perfect way to start a day. sweet with a very light chocolate cherry flavor. goes great with black coffee


----------



## greasemonger

JDN Red


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> 2018 Bishop's Blend. All I have to say is wow. Might have a new favorite here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are on point!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> 2018 Bishop's Blend. All I have to say is wow. Might have a new favorite here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just ordered some...


----------



## Rondo

Nat Sherman Metro Maduro

View attachment 213650


Very tasty. Lots of dark fudge with a little cinnamon. It was an obligatory purchase in exchange for the privilege of smoking my own at the lounge.


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Bishop's Blend. All I have to say is wow. Might have a new favorite here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered some...
Click to expand...

May I ask where you ordered? I was hoping to find a 5 pack. it only seem to find a full box of 20. or did you just order a whole box?


----------



## Rondo

Wildman9907 said:


> May I ask where you ordered? I was hoping to find a 5 pack. it only seem to find a full box of 20. or did you just order a whole box?


Pull the trigger on a box. These won't be around much longer. 
You can get your coffee infused anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Wildman9907

Rondo said:


> Pull the trigger on a box. These won't be around much longer.
> You can get your coffee infused anytime, anywhere.


Well then a box of each it is haha, its my birthday anyway so that's how ill justify it.

I know its a good thing I ordered and got my coolidor ready this week, ive been justifying a lot of cigars this week telling myself its your birthday week haha


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> May I ask where you ordered? I was hoping to find a 5 pack. it only seem to find a full box of 20. or did you just order a whole box?


Cigar Federation
https://store.cigarfederation.com

Save $5.75 & Free Shipping 
Coupon Code: RCIGARS

They only have 3 5-packs left and 1 box.

Edit: Wow now only 1 5-pack left... 
https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...ing-company-bishops-blend?variant=19476514565


----------



## disco_potato

Punch Grand Cru









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Federation
> https://store.cigarfederation.com
> 
> Save $5.75 & Free Shipping
> Coupon Code: RCIGARS
> 
> They only have 3 5-packs left and 1 box.
> 
> Edit: Wow now only 1 5-pack left...
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...ing-company-bishops-blend?variant=19476514565


thanks for the link, another site to add to the list...I ended buying a box from Famous Smoke Shop. they have a 20 off coupon right now that is valid on them


----------



## huffer33

AB second for a crappy rainy day.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Found another one digging in mah humi... :vs_OMG: 
I need to reorganize


----------



## BOSSTANK

Speaking of reorganization of cigars... am I crazy for even thinking about buying this humidor?

https://yourelegantbar.com/products...MIjsigi5WH2wIVhzyBCh3LfQ-1EAkYASABEgKpOvD_BwE

One day I think I will, not anytime soon though..


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> Speaking of reorganization of cigars... am I crazy for even thinking about buying this humidor?
> 
> https://yourelegantbar.com/products...MIjsigi5WH2wIVhzyBCh3LfQ-1EAkYASABEgKpOvD_BwE
> 
> One day I think I will, not anytime soon though..


I wouldn't say crazy, maybe "serious hobbyist" is a better term?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> Speaking of reorganization of cigars... am I crazy for even thinking about buying this humidor?
> 
> https://yourelegantbar.com/products...MIjsigi5WH2wIVhzyBCh3LfQ-1EAkYASABEgKpOvD_BwE
> 
> One day I think I will, not anytime soon though..


Crazy is all relative haha, just buy it. People say I'm crazy for the amount I have in guns ( many ar15's that each cost more then that). I consider females crazy for how much they spend on shoes and purses


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> Crazy is all relative haha, just buy it. People say I'm crazy for the amount I have in guns ( many ar15's that each cost more then that). I consider females crazy for how much they spend on shoes and purses


Exactly my thoughts haha...

Heck, I spent more than that on one of my AR15's I built a while back...


----------



## awk6898

Time for a piece of cake...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

On the way home smoke









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Speaking of reorganization of cigars... am I crazy for even thinking about buying this humidor?
> 
> https://yourelegantbar.com/products...MIjsigi5WH2wIVhzyBCh3LfQ-1EAkYASABEgKpOvD_BwE
> 
> One day I think I will, not anytime soon though..


Go big or go home Haha!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Warped GOTF to start today


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Just ordered some...


We got lucky with these. With the frequent flyer discount at one of my favorite local B&Ms, they come down to close to $9, and they have a few boxes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A Smithdale maduro to go with the continued rain and more flood warnings.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> We got lucky with these. With the frequent flyer discount at one of my favorite local B&Ms, they come down to close to $9.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I wish I had a good local B&M... mine sucks... last week I was like why don't you have any of this brand or that brand? She was like ok I will order some. Was in there a couple days ago and she was like thanks, these are flying off the shelf. Then I find myself up in their humidor trying to fix it... haha. Only reason I still go in there is because she saves all of their empty cigar boxes for me. Their prices are crazy after I discovered cigar online shopping.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking this Padilla courtesy of @curmudgeonista in the Tahoe since the weather is a bit hellish...








Who can be against us?


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> I wish I had a good local B&M... mine sucks... last week I was like why don't you have any of this brand or that brand? She was like ok I will order some. Was in there a couple days ago and she was like thanks, these are flying off the shelf. Then I find myself up in their humidor trying to fix it... haha. Only reason I still go in there is because she saves all of their empty cigar boxes for me. Their prices are crazy after I discovered cigar online shopping.


The good thing here is there's no cigar tax in PA, Altadis still has a factory in NE PA, and the cigar business is good and competitive here. That B&M I was referring to gives us frequents 15%-20% off everything but Opus-X. Another one I frequent, has buy 5 sticks get one free, even if they're all $12 sticks the lowest price 6th one is free. That's why I like having 12+ B&Ms within a 25 mile radius.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> The good thing here is there's no cigar tax in PA, Altadis still has a factory in NE PA, and the cigar business is good and competitive here. That B&M I was referring to gives us frequents 15%-20% off everything but Opus-X. Another one I frequent, has buy 5 sticks get one free, even if they're all $12 sticks the lowest price 6th one is free. That's why I like having 12+ B&Ms within a 25 mile radius.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thats awesome you live in PA, the cigar capitol of the USA.
Online pricess are great but my average waiting time for shipping is 8-11 days. My poor box of MF 1922's I ordered will hopefully be here by this Friday. Hate for them to sit on a hot truck for that long.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been out playing on this all day:


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoking this Padilla courtesy of @curmudgeonista in the Tahoe since the weather is a bit hellish...
> View attachment 213762
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Mmmmmmm......Padilla Habano....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

Today's selection...









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thinking about my friend @poppajon75....so I put fire to this wonderful DE HE...it is behaving despite the dang weather...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

Neighbor just back from Tampa. Brought me a selection of hand rolls from Ybor. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC EE ,


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Mmmmmmm......Padilla Habano....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It was one of the best non-maduro sticks I've set on fire. My beginner palate has taken a liking to all things maduro, but this thing was seriously good in a way most other non-maduro sticks just haven't been for me. I had to make sure I wasn't hot boxing it. So good.

Who can be against us?


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> Thinking about my friend @poppajon75....so I put fire to this wonderful DE HE...it is behaving despite the dang weather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hope it treats you well. This humidity we have in the SE is brutal right now.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut

It is so good....I could skip supper..... 


poppajon75 said:


> Hope it treats you well. This humidity we have in the SE is brutal right now.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> It is so good....I could skip supper.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


One of my favorite lighter cigars. Great with coffee.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Ain't smoked it yet...but about to relax hard while doing so! This just came today, compliments of @WNYTony and the noobie sampler trade!

The prelight draw has some citrus and vanilla that is exciting my palate with this wheat beer


----------



## Discreetpuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> Speaking of reorganization of cigars... am I crazy for even thinking about buying this humidor?
> 
> https://yourelegantbar.com/products...MIjsigi5WH2wIVhzyBCh3LfQ-1EAkYASABEgKpOvD_BwE
> 
> One day I think I will, not anytime soon though..


I dunno man...I've seen some coolidors on here that put that thing to shame lol


----------



## watchesandputters

An evening with AJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Federation
> https://store.cigarfederation.com
> 
> Save $5.75 & Free Shipping
> Coupon Code: RCIGARS
> 
> They only have 3 5-packs left and 1 box.
> 
> Edit: Wow now only 1 5-pack left...
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...ing-company-bishops-blend?variant=19476514565


Try no packs left 

I must be in a good mood because I've generally never blindly bought a 5er at $10/per stick


----------



## Tulse

Very, Very good. Mostly coffee vanila. Just a good thing.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tulse said:


> Very, Very good. Mostly coffee vanila. Just a good thing.


Last one of those I had kicked my arse!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Norteño


----------



## Olecharlie

What a nice smoke and the Abelour 12 is a complement! Need it after a hard day at work!


----------



## Tulse

SoCal Gunner said:


> Last one of those I had kicked my arse!


It has a nice kick, but I'm coming off a 10'er of 601 Green. Try that if you want it bruised.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon sparked this with my brand new (first ever) soft flame lighter courtesy @curmudgeonista The lighter worked perfectly and I'm surprised at just how quickly it got things fired up!

Thanks again Jack....me likes!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## LeatherNeck

I little change of pace tonight. Nice mellow stick. This was in my "last chance/not interested" tupper because other Columbia failed to be decent smokes. This one was no Governor's reprieve for the blend, but it was good to go out on a pleasant note.


----------



## Wildman9907

Discreetpuffer said:


> BOSSTANK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cigar Federation
> https://store.cigarfederation.com
> 
> Save $5.75 & Free Shipping
> Coupon Code: RCIGARS
> 
> They only have 3 5-packs left and 1 box.
> 
> Edit: Wow now only 1 5-pack left...
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...ing-company-bishops-blend?variant=19476514565
> 
> 
> 
> Try no packs left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be in a good mood because I've generally never blindly bought a 5er at $10/per stick
Click to expand...

I know how you feel, I myself am in a great mood these last couple days and I just went for the whole box of those haha.

now tonight's pairing. I'm about a third of the way through it now and I believe I'll be taking advantage of the price on page thanks to @BOSSTANK posted up. thank you sir


----------



## greasemonger

LP Black


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Boheme,


----------



## csk415

Wildman9907 said:


> Well I'll be ordering a box of these today. This is the last of the 5 pack. everyone smoked great and to me it's a perfect way to start a day. sweet with a very light chocolate cherry flavor. goes great with black coffee


 Not gonna lie I want to try one. Well the wife wants me to try one. Seen them at my B&M when I picked up her favorite aroma smoke. The java line is the only infused smoke I like.


----------



## Wildman9907

csk415 said:


> Wildman9907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be ordering a box of these today. This is the last of the 5 pack. everyone smoked great and to me it's a perfect way to start a day. sweet with a very light chocolate cherry flavor. goes great with black coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie I want to try one. Well the wife wants me to try one. Seen them at my B&M when I picked up her favorite aroma smoke. The java line is the only infused smoke I like.
Click to expand...

Not gonna lie, before I first posted it i was like ahhh I'll get crap for this sweet infused smoke. well by the time I was done with it i was like dont care that is just a delicious smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Norteno, belicoso


----------



## csk415

Wildman9907 said:


> Not gonna lie, before I first posted it i was like ahhh I'll get crap for this sweet infused smoke. well by the time I was done with it i was like dont care that is just a delicious smoke.


Post away brother. Like what you smoke, smoke what you like.


----------



## n8douglas832

Love these tasty lil suckers.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Discreetpuffer said:


> I dunno man...I've seen some coolidors on here that put that thing to shame lol


Link? I'm interested...

The reason I like this one so much is that it's a glass front, heat/cool, and looks great. Plenty of room for boxes too.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> I know how you feel, I myself am in a great mood these last couple days and I just went for the whole box of those haha.
> 
> now tonight's pairing. I'm about a third of the way through it now and I believe I'll be taking advantage of the price on page thanks to @BOSSTANK posted up. thank you sir


No problem my friend, I thought about buying a whole box but that price tag was pretty big, especially for a cigar I haven't tried yet. If I like my 5 pack enough I probably will spring for a box one day. Already spent $500 this week on cigars... my poor wallet.


----------



## msmith1986

Well now you guys got me curious. I've had the nub cafe and Isla del Sol, which weren't bad with morning coffee, but I haven't smoked anymore of what I have in almost a year. I might have to try one of those soon.


Wildman9907 said:


> Not gonna lie, before I first posted it i was like ahhh I'll get crap for this sweet infused smoke. well by the time I was done with it i was like dont care that is just a delicious smoke.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nica Rustica for the drive home in the rain. These are really good at 1-2 years.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

if you want, pm me your addy ill get em out to you to try



msmith1986 said:


> Well now you guys got me curious. I've had the nub cafe and Isla del Sol, which weren't bad with morning coffee, but I haven't smoked anymore of what I have in almost a year. I might have to try one of those soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying to get a smoke in before these Thunderstorms start. one of my longest sitting smokes at 6 months( yea I'm new to this haha) can't wait till I have some at a year and year and a half like you guys.
> 
> how do you guys keep track of it? I thought about a mark on the celo but didn't know if that would be a good idea with the smell and chemicals


I take a picture of all my purchases when received. Then I go back and browse my new pics to look for things around the age I am looking for. For example, I will buy a fiver of something new, I'll smoke one ROTT, then one after 2, 4, 6, and 8 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Tasty little jewel so far! I can't remember who suggested these on another thread, but thanks!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Tasty little jewel so far! I can't remember who suggested these on another thread, but thanks!


It was probably @msmith1986
I think he's a fan of those.

Who can be against us?


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> It was probably @msmith1986
> I think he's a fan of those.
> 
> Who can be against us?


I think you're right!


----------



## Discreetpuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> Link? I'm interested...
> 
> The reason I like this one so much is that it's a glass front, heat/cool, and looks great. Plenty of room for boxes too.


Browse through these pics/thread. Some of these guys really know how to rig these things up!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../161247-take-pic-your-coolidor-thread-23.html


----------



## msmith1986

We were messaging about those and a few others, lol. Make sure to try the Mi Querida too. Mmmmm.


Rabidawise said:


> I think you're right!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel 660 perfecto. I knocked the ash too soon on a barrel I was moving. The wife actually likes the sweet aroma of these. But the smell in the distillery right now with this and the still running is heavenly.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> if you want, pm me your addy ill get em out to you to try


You don't have to do that but if you must, expect retaliation because I'm not known for playing fair.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> We were messaging about those and a few others, lol. Make sure to try the Mi Querida too. Mmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My Mistress, I like it!!!


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Fernandez for golf tonight










Last Call Maduro as my nightcap


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, I laughed the first time I saw the name.


Rabidawise said:


> My Mistress, I like it!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, I laughed the first time I saw the name.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Makes me want to compile a list of smoke with interesting or funny translations!


----------



## BOSSTANK

If this stick dont get any better and quick its about to get tossed into the bayou.
Got a couple of these in the first sampler pack I ordered since smoking cigars about 3 months ago. The one I had then was yuk too.

A cigar beetle would probably hatch, take a bite and die if it were born in this stick. Lol


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Diesel 660 perfecto. I knocked the ash too soon on a barrel I was moving. The wife actually likes the sweet aroma of these. But the smell in the distillery right now with this and the still running is heavenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are great... puts off a ton of smoke too


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Well now you guys got me curious. I've had the nub cafe and Isla del Sol, which weren't bad with morning coffee, but I haven't smoked anymore of what I have in almost a year. I might have to try one of those soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I purchased a Isla Del soul a couple days ago from my B&M. Later that night I watched some reviews on it. Didnt know it was infused at the time of purchase or I wouldnt have got it. 
It got tossed into the Acid humi. I suppose I will try it one day. The thought of infused cigar right now make me want to gag. Lol

I do have a couple of Nub Nuance Winter blend, those were great. Havent had one in a long time though.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> If this stick dont get any better and quick its about to get tossed into the bayou.
> Got a couple of these in the first sampler pack I ordered since smoking cigars about 3 months ago. The one I had then was yuk too.
> 
> A cigar beetle would probably hatch, take a bite and die if it were born in this stick. Lol


The bayou? You must be from down in my part of the world. I'm guessing Louisiana. I'm from Texas, but right on the border. Not many folks use the term bayou

Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Well I tuffed it out as long as I could... NASTY!

Thank goodness for this stuff:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just looked, I got 3 more of these. I will give them away to somebody if they pay shipping lol... somebody on here posted a picture of one of these and they liked it a while back... I will even throw in some Vegas 5 something’s I didn’t like ether. I haven’t tried them in a long time though. But didn’t care for them a while back.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> The bayou? You must be from down in my part of the world. I'm guessing Louisiana. I'm from Texas, but right on the border. Not many folks use the term bayou
> 
> Who can be against us?


I'm in Monroe, LA. Live on Bayou Desiard. You probably get to experience this nasty humidity we have down south since your in TX.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@BOSSTANK I live off Cow Bayou in Bridge City. Some of my family came from Monroe. Not sure if anyone still lives there, but that's where my grandparents came from.
Also, I was the one that posted that Punch Signature a while back. I liked it.

Who can be against us?


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Just looked, I got 3 more of these. I will give them away to somebody if they pay shipping lol... somebody on here posted a picture of one of these and they liked it a while back... I will even throw in some Vegas 5 something's I didn't like ether. I haven't tried them in a long time though. But didn't care for them a while back.


Please don't tell me these are bad! I bought a couple of singles for me and a friend of mine who is a huge Punch fan. I was planning on smoking them Friday! If we end up liking them I'll holler at you!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Please don't tell me these are bad! I bought a couple of singles for me and a friend of mine who is a huge Punch fan. I was planning on smoking them Friday! If we end up liking them I'll holler at you!


Ok no prob


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> @BOSSTANK I live off Cow Bayou in Bridge City. Some of my family came from Monroe. Not sure if anyone still lives there, but that's where my grandparents came from.
> Also, I was the one that posted that Punch Signature a while back. I liked it.
> 
> Who can be against us?


Never heard of Bridge City TX I had to look it up. Your almost on the gulf...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Very close. We are the ones that get wiped off the map when the hurricanes come. Hurricane Harvey knocked us down pretty good last year. Before that it was Ike...


Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yeah having to worry about hurricanes would suck...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Teaches you that stuff doesn’t matter. Literally lost 90% of my belongings in Ike. Wasn’t a homeowner at the time, so I was spared that. During Harvey we owned our house, but didn’t get as much damage as many of our friends did. Only lost my flooring this time. Some lost pretty much everything. I spent weeks helping people demo and driving around supplies. Crazy stuff.


Who can be against us?


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> If this stick dont get any better and quick its about to get tossed into the bayou.
> Got a couple of these in the first sampler pack I ordered since smoking cigars about 3 months ago. The one I had then was yuk too.
> 
> A cigar beetle would probably hatch, take a bite and die if it were born in this stick. Lol


I'm never disappointed by the regular Punch and the Rare Corojo. I don't stray from those. Also, the Punch Elite maduro is cheap and pretty tasty.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Teaches you that stuff doesn't matter. Literally lost 90% of my belongings in Ike. Wasn't a homeowner at the time, so I was spared that. During Harvey we owned our house, but didn't get as much damage as many of our friends did. Only lost my flooring this time. Some lost pretty much everything. I spent weeks helping people demo and driving around supplies. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Who can be against us?


2 years ago I almost got flooded...the bayou was at my back door. It rained for weeks and weeks and I set up a wall of sand bags and was about to trip. My sisters house did flood, she lost a lot... what a freaking disaster mess... I would be devastated if I lost almost all my stuff.


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC in between stuff. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Water sucks, but people can be awesome during hard times and things can be replaced. Hard lesson learned, but a valuable one.


Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> I'm never disappointed by the regular Punch and the Rare Corojo. I don't stray from those. Also, the Punch Elite maduro is cheap and pretty tasty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I had one of these a while back and it was great.


----------



## msmith1986

We are quite far off topic of the smoke today thread here guys. Please use the banter thread or PMs for such conversations.


BOSSTANK said:


> 2 years ago I almost got flooded...the bayou was at my back door. It rained for weeks and weeks and I set up a wall of sand bags and was about to trip. My sisters house did flood, she lost a lot... what a freaking disaster mess... I would be devastated if I lost almost all my stuff.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff Double Espresso and a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Wet and Soggy....bah! Hoyo Petit and IBCC Kenyan.... small RG...full flavor!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

Alec Bradley is like Rocky Patel to me...used to be solid smokes but lately they just churn out a lot of new stuff that all kinda tastes the same and nothing really stands out...


----------



## huffer33

Got the yard cut in between the rains this morning. Montecristo classic Churchill that has just been in the way too long. Not bad really with this many years on it.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great setting to smoke, @huffer33


----------



## lex61

Illusione Rothchilde and a cup of IBCC Drink From the Skull of Your Enemy. Not often I get to sit outside and have a morning cigar. I thought these paired very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Jericho Hill Lancero courtesy of @mpomario

Just a bit of spice. Nice.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Jericho Hill Lancero courtesy of @mpomario
> 
> Just a bit of spice. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


It takes some restraint to smoke those. You have to slow your cadence. Those have about a year on them. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

great cigar for some terrible weather...well unless ur the frog hopping across my lawn he's pretty content


----------



## Madderduro

ez butter...man ezra zion is so far beyond anything else


----------



## bellts

Nica Libre 1990


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> It takes some restraint to smoke those. You have to slow your cadence. Those have about a year on them. Glad you enjoyed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the ones I bought are 7-8 months now. Will start digging into them to see if the spice has calmed a bit. You're not joking about the burn. I ashed this one, walked away for a couple minutes and came back to a ~1/4" of ash.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This PDR for thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK

Crazy wind today be messing my my cigar


----------



## Wildman9907

@BOSSTANK, how do those compare to the regular Oliva V serie


----------



## Sophie0503

Rabidawise said:


> Two Olivas, two nights, two nubs....this is a good sign! Either I'm picking better cigars, or my humidor is working better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


with oliva, you're pickin better brother.. yup


----------



## msmith1986

A tried and true cheapo for #ThriftyThursday. Still raining here in PA.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Finally... me time!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> @BOSSTANK, how do those compare to the regular Oliva V serie


Couldn't tell ya, I don't think I have had just a regular Oliva V


----------



## disco_potato

Tasty lil thing courtesy of @Matfam1









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Finally some time for a seegar!

Four Kicks BBB

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Finally some time for a seegar!
> 
> Four Kicks BBB
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I have seen these. What's the difference from the regular 4K?

Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

disco_potato said:


> Tasty lil thing courtesy of @Matfam1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


These are pretty great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TexaSmoke said:


> I have seen these. What's the difference from the regular 4K?
> 
> Who can be against us?


I believe just the wrapper has changed with the BBB. A CT broadleaf maduro instead of the Habano. Adds another dimension to the already great cigar!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

The third offering from my noob PIF trade - Padilla Series '68 The Golden Bear. Not sure if they named this one after the legendary Jack Nicklaus because it's as thick as a golf club handle ... or if it actually contains the fibers of bears somewhere in the filler.

It's a monster sized stogie, either way.










Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Rondo

My favorite $3 stick.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> My favorite $3 stick.
> 
> View attachment 214306


Could of called Cameroon from miles away brother! Those Nubbies are damn good!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## disco_potato

Yellow Cake. More leather than other Caldwells I've had. Nice quick smoke.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to put fire to this guy. Only ever had the corto before and it was fantastic. Alas this was the only warped they had on the shelf so I figured I'd try one.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nub for the ride to work. 



Who can be against us?


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> About to put fire to this guy. Only ever had the corto before and it was fantastic. Alas this was the only warped they had on the shelf so I figured I'd try one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Better sit down......you are leaving on a great ride! :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Ecuador and Costa Rican,







95f in the shade,


----------



## Hickorynut

AR Quattro F55 courtesy of @Olecharlie and three fingers neat. Ima going in boyz, I'll see ya in the other side.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## droy1958

Padron Ambassador.....


----------



## Wildman9907

Let's see how this is after a long day at work. seats it felt long after 6 days off haha


----------



## blackrabbit

Esteban Carreras- Habano Maduro Rothman. These are all coffee and dark chocolate. I like em.


----------



## Kidvegas

AOK's and some IBCC Fierce

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rocky on the Bayou


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> AOK's and some IBCC Fierce
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


That pic looks delicious! I might have to try some of that coffee...


----------



## Cherokee98

Today...









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Rocky on the Bayou


Have you looked for the Decade seconds? I think I got then from JR a while back. I'm pretty sure the only thing to put them in that category was wrapper color, because they didn't taste any different. The 1990 seconds are good too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Flores Y Rodriguez Tamborli Maddy and a pour of Balvenie 12! I love the smoke these produce! Great smoke for the $$$$


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Flores Y Rodriguez Tamborli Maddy and a pour of Balvenie 12! I love the smoke these produce! Great smoke for the $$$$


My favorite budget smoke thus far. Lots of bang for the buck.

Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Have you looked for the Decade seconds? I think I got then from JR a while back. I'm pretty sure the only thing to put them in that category was wrapper color, because they didn't taste any different. The 1990 seconds are good too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nah I haven't looked or even smoked seconds before... I've seen them browsing around but the prices I have seen on any seconds was pretty close to the approved so I haven't bothered


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Blending Sessions. Its a mystery, but its good.


----------



## cracker1397

Davidoff Grand Cru No. 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This has been great so far. First time with the Cameroon. Love the Decade. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> AR Quattro F55 courtesy of @Olecharlie and three fingers neat. Ima going in boyz, I'll see ya in the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Well....how was it? He was kind enough to send me one as well!


----------



## tazdvl

Ahhh....the taste of burning cardboard. The loose draw. The funky sideways burn that I've touched up twice in the first inch and a half!

Thrifty Thursday? It was under 2 bucks.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## mpomario

Sticking with the Cameroon tonight. A favorite of this wrapper in my favorite size. Over a year on it too. Nice mottling. Watching Fallon, waiting for my son to get home from work to smoke one with him









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

First one of these for me ROTT

Pretty good... the lady hasn't disappointed me yet










Im impressed, I've never had a stick with such a strong holding ash as this one did. 
Also very tasty. Going to have to get some more of these.


----------



## WNYTony

MK Ultra


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> If this stick dont get any better and quick its about to get tossed into the bayou.
> Got a couple of these in the first sampler pack I ordered since smoking cigars about 3 months ago. The one I had then was yuk too.
> 
> A cigar beetle would probably hatch, take a bite and die if it were born in this stick. Lol


I have read a few reviews that these cigars require quite a bit of age. Kohnhead does a good review. I won a box (18) of these from Beat the Dealer so did a bit of research.

With that said, I haven't smoked one yet. But a warning to all, if you receive a box from me you will probably receive one of these, tossed on top of everything else!


----------



## Westside Threat

LP Maduro and Dailuaine 14 cask strength










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> I have read a few reviews that these cigars require quite a bit of age. Kohnhead does a good review. I won a box (18) of these from Beat the Dealer so did a bit of research.
> 
> With that said, I haven't smoked one yet. But a warning to all, if you receive a box from me you will probably receive one of these, tossed on top of everything else!


Im sure its a good cigar to some, just not to me.


----------



## greasemonger

Buenaventura and Sumatra. One heluva combo


----------



## Madderduro

I hate squirrels


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Heisenberg and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> Well....how was it? He was kind enough to send me one as well!


Make sure you have a couple hours, go slow and you will be rewarded with Cedar, leather, coffee and sweet tobacco....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

No band courtesy of @LeatherNeck and Tarrazzu Costa Rican...it ain't no Fuente, but it is Friday!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WNYTony said:


> MK Ultra


Beautiful wrapper. I actually have one MK sitting since last July. Will be sampling soon.


----------



## Kidvegas

Breakfast of Champions UHC style

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> No band courtesy of @LeatherNeck and Tarrazzu Costa Rican...it ain't no Fuente, but it is Friday!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hummm, I don't remember what that gar was. Was it good?


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Hummm, I don't remember what that gar was. Was it good?


Yes....I wanna say AB ......I know it wasn't a J Fuego....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Darn excellent stick bought a bundle while down in Little Havana wow excellent will be ordering more!!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

PDR 1878 Oscuro and coffee


----------



## huffer33

AB second. Rain rain rain rain rain and some more rain.








Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Extra Viejo for Fuente Friday


----------



## greasemonger

RP Connecticut courtesy of @*Matfam1 thanks bro!*​


----------



## Travoline

My Friday lunch break smoke. About 330 this morning I reached down deep in the humidor, pulled up something I didn't know I had, dated a few years ago, not sure how I even came in possession of it. Never had one, looked like it might be a decent milder smoke... I was wrong, this was a pretty darn good smoke and stout also. If I knew this I should have saved it for a nice night with a glass of bourbon. I don't usually smoke them down this far but didn't want to put it down.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had to take a pic before I lit it because of this goofy foot band (sock?). Gotta day, this Cain straight Ligero packs a punch. I love it. Seems right up your alley, @msmith1986








Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mrolland5500

Holy Begeezus I've had this one about 10yrs ago and man this thing is creamy leathery peppery cocoa thick chewy smoke bakers chocolate smooth smooth smooth!!!!!! This is the best stick I've had in forever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Round 2 for lunch


----------



## SilkyJ

Round 2


----------



## msmith1986

I was PMing with someone the other day about Oliva stuff and I suggested the Cain maduro because of the spicy San Andres wrapper. I posted one I smoked last Sunday I believe.


TexaSmoke said:


> Had to take a pic before I lit it because of this goofy foot band (sock?). Gotta day, this Cain straight Ligero packs a punch. I love it. Seems right up your alley, @msmith1986
> View attachment 214730
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I was PMing with someone the other day about Oliva stuff and I suggested the Cain maduro because of the spicy San Andres wrapper. I posted one I smoked last Sunday I believe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I got this in an Oliva sampler. I'll definitely be grabbing some more....

Who can be against us?


----------



## msmith1986

I was chatting with @Rabidawise about all the stuff Oliva makes and I did suggest that and The Reckoning. Both good smokes.


TexaSmoke said:


> I got this in an Oliva sampler. I'll definitely be grabbing some more....
> 
> Who can be against us?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> I was chatting with @Rabidawise about all the stuff Oliva makes and I did suggest that and The Reckoning. Both good smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll be looking for some of those the next time a visit my B&M.


----------



## msmith1986

Another full/full I forgot about is Oliva Inferno. Famous has some good prices on samplers. I might get out a Churchill if this rain ever stops.


Rabidawise said:


> I'll be looking for some of those the next time a visit my B&M.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

64

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

Yep, this again lol


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Holy Begeezus I've had this one about 10yrs ago and man this thing is creamy leathery peppery cocoa thick chewy smoke bakers chocolate smooth smooth smooth!!!!!! This is the best stick I've had in forever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be why it is named redemption...... :idk:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

A year has been good to these. Nice cedar, spice, nuts, and pepper. The classic and maduro are still my favorites though. Sorry @Hickorynut, I forgot I had these, I could've let you try one of these too.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just lit this guy up. It's got some serious bite so far, but it's only the first 3rd. 
EZ black army man.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with Costa Rican,


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## quesquared

Weekend!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Montecristo 75th Anniversario, nice full of flavors, from coffee, coco, leather, pepper, earth, nuts and fruit. Pairs really well with Eagle Rare!


----------



## greasemonger

Renacer and a Southern Pecan to unwind. I just cant handle 75 hr weeks like I used to (unless its a train derailment and the adrenaline is up).


----------



## Tulse

Caldwell Midnight Express. Like a dark chocolate cookie dipped in the blackest coffee. Loved it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Stupid humid and more storms on the way. Means no spensive stick Lucy!

La Palina Classic and Ice water....must hydrate before training tomorrow....dang that also means no morning seegar....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## footballkckr7

Drink is Gibson's finest wisky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cheapo in the rain. Yup, still raining a week later. Last one of these I smoked was last September. Not bad for a $2 smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> I got this in an Oliva sampler. I'll definitely be grabbing some more....
> 
> Who can be against us?


https://atlanticcigar.com/specials/10-pack-steals/?_bc_fsnf=1&brand=4368


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> https://atlanticcigar.com/specials/10-pack-steals/?_bc_fsnf=1&brand=4368


Heck yea! Thanks Disco! Perfect!

Who can be against us?


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with one of my own perfecto's, smoking nice


----------



## TexaSmoke

A little herf with the father in law tonight. I'm smoking a Padron 5 series, he's got a Fuente work of art. We are drinking Springbank single malt.








Who can be against us?


----------



## WABOOM

RC Intemperance BA, envy (short perfecto 5x50). They say 5 inch but it measures 4-1/4" long. Anyhow its a great cigar. Very earthy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl,


----------



## Wildman9907

one of my favorite lighter smokes


----------



## Rondo

Black Label Deliverance Perfecto


----------



## msmith1986

BV petit 4.25x54 for the ride home. I had to find out why Colin smokes 15 of these a day. Worth a shot for $4 locally. Pretty dern good I must say. They have a pile of boxes for $70/20, maybe I should grab a box or 3.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rondo said:


> Black Label Deliverance Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 214930


Those are awesome. I might have to light one up later.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First up out of my spring pass package. One of the best of the few Ezra Zion lines. His had some serious age. Th cello looks bronze after twisting it up. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

1 year aged Padron 2000 natural. Oils are oozing out of the wrapper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Sitting down by the fire out camping. Had a few play dates on the bike today. Mexican food for dinner. Now icing the knee, drinking whiskey and root beer and smoking this monster from @bellts.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 (I believe) & Nikka Coffey Grain










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> 2018 Bishop's Blend. All I have to say is wow. Might have a new favorite here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





Wildman9907 said:


> Well then a box of each it is haha, its my birthday anyway so that's how ill justify it.
> 
> I know its a good thing I ordered and got my coolidor ready this week, ive been justifying a lot of cigars this week telling myself its your birthday week haha


Got mine in today, man thats a mean looking stick. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## mpomario

Smoked a Natural Root then this Room101 LTD Conjura. Best $1.50 cigar I've smoked. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

had a cohiba black gigante stuck in my head today, 3 of em resting for a year now....they smell so good like sweet licorice I just can't do it...think this one is a toro so I'll smoke it instead...


----------



## Cossie

Its obvious I'm a creature of habit. Another Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill.

Its like a black cherry bomb with wood notes through the nose and gets a little savory on the back end.

P.S. 
It still goes great with a homeade mojito...and the lazy eye is because rum is tasty.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Bueno!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I've seen guys smoking the sweet Jane and crazy Alice but not the best of the three!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Ditka 89 and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

archetype strange passage...haven't tried this one yet...axis mundi has been my fave of the archetypes


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Got mine in today, man thats a mean looking stick. Cant wait to try it.


I have a 5vr on the way, everyone seems to like them.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Black Label Deliverance Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 214930


The Deliverance is one of my favorites from BLT


----------



## Olecharlie

Nubs my Top of the Morning smoke!


----------



## Cherokee98

.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

These are some of my new favorites!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cherokee98 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


This will be my smoke for tonight... or maybe something else. These are decent after a long rest.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Did you get them at the factory?


mrolland5500 said:


> These are some of my new favorites!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Yumm









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Verdict said:


> Yumm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect!!


----------



## Randy956

One of my own after cleaning the garage


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> If this stick dont get any better and quick its about to get tossed into the bayou.
> Got a couple of these in the first sampler pack I ordered since smoking cigars about 3 months ago. The one I had then was yuk too.
> 
> A cigar beetle would probably hatch, take a bite and die if it were born in this stick. Lol


You were right. Started by tasting stale, then bland, and then some other flavor that I can't place. I gave up in the second 3rd.


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Last night:







This afternoon:


----------



## Wildman9907

Gurkha Park Ave while assembling the new grill on yet another crappy rainy day. not bad for 2.25$


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> These are some of my new favorites!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Factory based out of Miami. I've had a few of el Titan de Bronze's smokes and they were pretty good. One was an El Cigar Shop house blend that was OK at best, but the others were good. I haven't seen those Redemption around though. I'll have to do some checking. Thanks for adding to my list Mario. How you been brother?


----------



## huffer33

Another old one from the depths of the cooler.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

2014 Cigar of the Year


----------



## awk6898

Rainy day here, so hanging out at Liberty Barber Shop in Middletown DE w/ a Perdomo 20'th Anniversary Maduro.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

All BLTC are likeable to me so far. I got a new one the other day I can't wait to try. Royalty, it has a lighter corojo wrapper and says to be medium bodied. Benediction is the next medium of theirs I have to try.


Olecharlie said:


> I have a 5vr on the way, everyone seems to like them.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

That stick popped up in my research the other month of the few Gurkhas made in AJF's factory. I still refuse to try another Gurkha though, lol.


Wildman9907 said:


> Gurkha Park Ave while assembling the new grill on yet another crappy rainy day. not bad for 2.25$


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A barber shop that still has a smoking room?!? I might have to come down there sometime this summer, that's only a 30-40 minute drive down 7 and 1 if it's a day I'm around Kennett Square. That's the exception though, 2 hours from my house, lol.


awk6898 said:


> Rainy day here, so hanging out at Liberty Barber Shop in Middletown DE w/ a Perdomo 20'th Anniversary Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Well everything is easier to try when it just shows up at your door&#128521;



msmith1986 said:


> That stick popped up in my research the other month of the few Gurkhas made in AJF's factory. I still refuse to try another Gurkha though, lol.
> 
> 
> Wildman9907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gurkha Park Ave while assembling the new grill on yet another crappy rainy day. not bad for 2.25$
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Madderduro

the mailman rules...speaking of bltc grab those bishops blends while u can they're disappearing fast...


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Great smoke there

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Great smoke there
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Yea, I'm digging it for sure!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rabidawise

A strong quick storm came in and washed away my yard plans. So why not have an afternoon smoke to pass the time? Besides, I needed an excuse to try out the new cutter!


----------



## Hickorynut

Reward time! Everyone survived, no fallouts. Just a few burns...success!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Reserva









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Did you get them at the factory?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes sir 5 bundles of of 20 each

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Factory based out of Miami. I've had a few of el Titan de Bronze's smokes and they were pretty good. One was an El Cigar Shop house blend that was OK at best, but the others were good. I haven't seen those Redemption around though. I'll have to do some checking. Thanks for adding to my list Mario. How you been brother?


You are correct sir ..... I'm doing much better bud thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Another stick from my noob PIF trade. Tried the regular 5 Vegas Gold and liked it well enough to order a couple for yard work. Had high hopes for this one since I tend to prefer the Maduros, but it just didn't hit me. Still, nothing like having a variety of new cigars to try on the never ending quest to find hidden gems. One more down, thousands to go.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Madderduro

La aurora untamed extreme...sounds and looks fierce but it only purrs...hey hey good to see Mario posting pics again!!!!


----------



## awk6898

msmith1986 said:


> A barber shop that still has a smoking room?!? I might have to come down there sometime this summer, that's only a 30-40 minute drive down 7 and 1 if it's a day I'm around Kennett Square. That's the exception though, 2 hours from my house, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, it's without a doubt a hidden gem. Delaware is definitely not a pro-smoking state. I highly recommend getting a cut and straight razor shave while you're there. Also, a pint of Sam Adams is complimentary with your cut! The cigar selection and lounge are nothing huge and special, but the overall experience and being able to support a local shop is well worth my patronage.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ohana and Costa Rican


----------



## Madderduro

mf La opulencia...outstanding cigar


----------



## mrolland5500

Madderduro said:


> La aurora untamed extreme...sounds and looks fierce but it only purrs...hey hey good to see Mario posting pics again!!!!


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tat









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey Mario glad to see you back, hasn't been the same without you around!


----------



## Olecharlie

Camacho barrel aged Corojo with Hofbrau Dunkel. These are good smokes.


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Hey Mario glad to see you back, hasn't been the same without you around!


#HELLYEAH bud Thanks brother glad to be back hell I did kind of miss you misfits 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Hey Mario glad to see you back, hasn't been the same without you around!


My memory is all shot to hell and I've lost a little cognitive function but neurologist says it'll be back to normal in a couple of months or so and I say, that's not saying a whole helluva lot&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> My memory is all shot to hell and I've lost a little cognitive function but neurologist says it'll be back to normal in a couple of months or so and I say, that's not saying a whole helluva lot&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is that you are going to be like the majority of us around here! Good sence of Humor Brother!


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ White Wine #1 from the coffee of the month club paired with Marc Chauvet Brut Cuvee.
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

still congested but this may clean 'er out..


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili hitting the spot with instant satisfaction.


----------



## Wildman9907

How is that @BOSSTANK, was just looking at them


BOSSTANK said:


>


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nub maddie for a quick, awesome smoke and a Sidewinder by Revolver Brewing.










Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Another cheap one I'm really liking. @msmith1986 have you tried these?


----------



## Shaver702

While at a brewfest today....
Take a bit to correct the burn but was a great cigar










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## watchesandputters

Leaf by oscar corojo earlier now this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Perdomo edicion de silvio...pretty tasty from the start thinking this will be a good one


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> Another cheap one I'm really liking. @msmith1986 have you tried these?


Yup, I might even have a couple left. I tried to try the CI Legends from all the Mfgs. The AJs were definitely good.

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> So what you're saying is that you are going to be like the majority of us around here! Good sence of Humor Brother!


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> My memory is all shot to hell and I've lost a little cognitive function but neurologist says it'll be back to normal in a couple of months or so and I say, that's not saying a whole helluva lot&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So does that mean you dont remenber the money I owe you?:surprise:


----------



## disco_potato

Cars and gars. Great day.

Oliva 2017 LE









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili hitting the spot with instant satisfaction.


Agreed! These are fantastic little sticks.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just finished UC Maduro coronet, my first, and I'm continuing with Relic. UC was much better IMO.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 Payback and a stout


----------



## Olecharlie

disco_potato said:


> Cars and gars. Great day.
> 
> Oliva 2017 LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I have been to Springfield a few times for the Springfield mile and the short track races on Saturday night. Always a good time in Springfield!


----------



## Fusion

Le Careme Thank you @WNYTony very nice it is


----------



## Travoline

I haven't smoke a cigar with a sweet tip in years and years. Let's see how this thing turns out...


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Agreed! These are fantastic little sticks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I know I've said it it a million times but it's ridiculous how tasty these are. If the world went to hell in a hand basket and this was all there was... I couldn't complain.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

About to finish Relic









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bltc deliverance...always excellent


----------



## WNYTony

Diamond Crown Maximus and Cesar Espinal Grata for golf today. Tonight a camera shy Fuente Short Story


----------



## Discreetpuffer

WNYTony said:


> Diamond Crown Maximus and Cesar Espinal Grata for golf today. Tonight a camera shy Fuente Short Story


You may need to sacrifice five your monthly gar budget for some new golf gloves


----------



## Discreetpuffer

You guys, I just got home from meeting my new baby niece! She’s so tiny and precious 😄 In honor of her full head of dark hair, I’m smoking this very dark Mac maduro. When she and her papa get home, he and I are gonna herf on some isoms. But this is hitting the spot with my giddyness over my adorable baby niece!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> How is that @BOSSTANK, was just looking at them


They are pretty good to me, I have only had 2 so far though.


----------



## WNYTony

Discreetpuffer said:


> You may need to sacrifice five your monthly gar budget for some new golf gloves


Lol, rain on and off = old glove day. But I am thinking of using a "picture glove"


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Lol, rain on and off = old glove day. But I am thinking of using a "picture glove"


Don't do it for us.. we are just worried about your game....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Another breakfast of champions haha, as you can tell my favorite breakfast smoke along with a nice cup of Black Rifle coffee co. AK47


----------



## Hickorynut

Easy on Sunday Mornin...d Uncut Connie and Iron Bean Kenyan...mighty fine start...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

waiting on the usual cardboard & burnt styrofoam flavors but this one actually tastes like a cigar...an actual cigar from gurkha...suppose stranger things have happened


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a fake!.... 


Madderduro said:


> waiting on the usual cardboard & burnt styrofoam flavors but this one actually tastes like a cigar...an actual cigar from gurkha...suppose stranger things have happened


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

nope hick its a real gurkha here's the proof!!!!


----------



## UBC03

Madderduro said:


> nope hick its a real gurkha here's the proof!!!!


Lol.. Perfect

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Olecharlie

With a couple years rest this Para Japon by Aurora makes a nice morning smoke, paired with some Peets Major Dickason’s Dark Roast.


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana, robusto


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> With a couple years rest this Para Japon by Aurora makes a nice morning smoke, paired with some Peets Major Dickason's Dark Roast.


Sharkey doesn't fit amymore as a nickname......gonna have to call you Fancy Ash......tray now


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Sharkey doesn't fit amymore as a nickname......gonna have to call you Fancy Ash......tray now


It's a nice looking $16 no shipping and no tax ash tray Hick so I couldn't pass it up LOL. Now the Fuente is Fancy but thing it may just be a bar piece for decoration and just may ship it back.


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> So does that mean you dont remenber the money I owe you?:surprise:


#HELLYEAH well as long as you owe me I'll never go broke 
Hick you're a scoundrel I'm gonna cut you off at the knees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH well as long as you owe me I'll never go broke
> Hick you're a scoundrel I'm gonna cut you off at the knees
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, I'm already short....that'd make me a big little person....bwahahaha!!!!!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Dude, I'm already short....that'd make me a big little person....bwahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Oh hell you'd be perfect for the circus #HellYeah traveling and making money bwahahahahahaha!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Enjoyed with the morning.


----------



## Kidvegas

Finally some sunshine after a week worth of rain and overcast!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Aztecs,







About to find out if this makes the cut as a yard mowing stick or not!


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

The Oliva Serie G. I've always read the the Olivas should be ranked (greatest to least) V, O, G. I have to disagree. I've always liked the G better than the O. Too much, in this case ... been wanting to do another one since finishing this guy up. Back, nic devils - not today!

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gran Habano Aztecs,
> View attachment 215482
> 
> About to find out if this makes the cut as a yard mowing stick or not!


Let me know. I've had one before and it wasn't bad but, they can be had at a decent price so maybe I should get some more for around the yard.


----------



## WABOOM

Torpedo. I bought over 40 V's about 3 years ago. These keep getting better with age. A lot better. Sweeter, nuttier, more complex. Fresh V's are ruthless. I really recommend putting them to bed for a while.


----------



## tazdvl

AB American Sunday morning. Needs a little more rest. But it's still smoking pretty good. 









EDIT: Smoothed out in the second third. Held a good ash. Perfect burn. No touch ups. 








Finally got a tiny bit wonky at the end. 








Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

I smoke the G maduro box pressed robusto more than the other Olivas because they're great and the price and availability is always there.


Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> The Oliva Serie G. I've always read the the Olivas should be ranked (greatest to least) V, O, G. I have to disagree. I've always liked the G better than the O. Too much, in this case ... been wanting to do another one since finishing this guy up. Back, nic devils - not today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

That looks like a giant plastic stem sticking out there. Lol. Definitely real. 


Madderduro said:


> nope hick its a real gurkha here's the proof!!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Warped Don Reynaldo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matt_21 said:


> Let me know. I've had one before and it wasn't bad but, they can be had at a decent price so maybe I should get some more for around the yard.


My criteria for a mowing stick is fairly low, mainly that the construction decent enough that I don't have to do touch ups and it can stand up to some abuse. This one makes the cut! And as a bonus the flavor is decent! 
Stayed lit And burned even, in a light rain, didn't get bitter. I'm actually somewhat impressed!


----------



## WABOOM

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> The Oliva Serie G. I've always read the the Olivas should be ranked (greatest to least) V, O, G. I have to disagree. I've always liked the G better than the O. Too much, in this case ... been wanting to do another one since finishing this guy up. Back, nic devils - not today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


Ive always liked the G better than the O. The O is good and everything, but the G is splendid. The G needs more humi time to blossom. (Like 9 months).


----------



## zephead61

A Shark









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> My criteria for a mowing stick is fairly low, mainly that the construction decent enough that I don't have to do touch ups and it can stand up to some abuse. This one makes the cut! And as a bonus the flavor is decent!
> Stayed lit And burned even, in a light rain, didn't get bitter. I'm actually somewhat impressed!


It's been years since I've had one of those, but I remember liking them. They 100% qualify as a thrifty/yard-gar IMO. The only thing I didn't like about them is the flowering and flaky ash. I may pick up a few for nostalgia purpose. Thanks for bringing this stick back from my past.:wink2:


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> My criteria for a mowing stick is fairly low, mainly that the construction decent enough that I don't have to do touch ups and it can stand up to some abuse. This one makes the cut! And as a bonus the flavor is decent!
> Stayed lit And burned even, in a light rain, didn't get bitter. I'm actually somewhat impressed!


 Thanks for the update on that stick.
I'm going to see what the budget will allow in terms of buying some.


----------



## msmith1986

Fourth Prime on the way to mom's to replace the contactor in her outside AC unit. This stick is a perfect example of a PA wrapper completing the package nicely. Finally it stopped raining here.
 








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

mid-70s with 60% humidity today... Diez Litto Gomez lucitano. Wish they all came with dates on the label. Probably my last one of these -- it will definitely be missed.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Trying this out as I relax after cutting the grass. so far so good. will be much better in a few months this one is only a week old so prolly still a little too humid in there but all mine are youngin and I gotta smoke something haha


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gran Habano Aztecs,
> View attachment 215482
> 
> About to find out if this makes the cut as a yard mowing stick or not!


That's what I'm about to do when I get home. In the past I've been trying to run my weed wacker with a cigar in my mouth... it's a fail every time lol. A slobbery mess...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tulse said:


> Enjoyed with the morning.


For some reason I can never see your pictures... just a box, seems like other people can though... hmm


----------



## Sophie0503

disco_potato said:


> Cars and gars. Great day.
> 
> Oliva 2017 LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


 Disco that whole scene just looks goood right there..


----------



## Tulse

BOSSTANK said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed with the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can never see you pictures... just a box, seems like other people can though... hmm
Click to expand...

 Probably has something to do with us both living in Louisiana.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mine is the same way with @Madderduro
I can never see his pics. Others can.


BOSSTANK said:


> For some reason I can never see your pictures... just a box, seems like other people can though... hmm


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Torpedo. I bought over 40 V's about 3 years ago. These keep getting better with age. A lot better. Sweeter, nuttier, more complex. Fresh V's are ruthless. I really recommend putting them to bed for a while.


Look! It's Hans Solos Cello.......:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Mine is the same way with @Madderduro
> I can never see his pics. Others can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk





BOSSTANK said:


> For some reason I can never see your pictures... just a box, seems like other people can though... hmm


It's a cigar, ash tray, and table... No worries, I'm here to help..lol

I get the empty box all the time. It's one of the downfalls of tapatalk.. But the ease of navigation makes up for missing a couple pics.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Kidvegas

Wildman9907 said:


> Trying this out as I relax after cutting the grass. so far so good. will be much better in a few months this one is only a week old so prolly still a little too humid in there but all mine are youngin and I gotta smoke something haha


Those absolutely need some time ta blossom! Give them 8 months to a year and WHAMO!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Sophie0503

startin early today folks, gonna try and infuse this lil feller with mucinex to try and get some taste back.. lol


----------



## Kidvegas

Haven't had one of these in at least a year. Always such an enjoyable smoke. Pre light was pure barnyard off the foot!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rondo

Metro


----------



## TexaSmoke

Four kicks Maddie! So freakin' good.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 TAA and Costa Rican,


----------



## mrolland5500

Crux Limitada PB5









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

<sniff, sniff> My last C&A:crying: This one is the Cornelius.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Haven't had one of these in at least a year. Always such an enjoyable smoke. Pre light was pure barnyard off the foot!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


You can never go wrong with 000 series. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Metro
> 
> View attachment 215706


How are those? I always look at them when visiting a b&m but never grab one. They are a local company to me.. well at least the cigarette portion of their business.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I always look at them when visiting a b&m but never grab one. They are a local company to me.. well at least the cigarette portion of their business.


They're ok. My obligatory purchase at the lounge where I smoke my own. 
Smooth, medium, well constructed, $6.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 with thanks to @*Thunderbird_SouthWest*


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> They're ok. My obligatory purchase at the lounge where I smoke my own.
> Smooth, medium, well constructed, $6.


Thanks. Not sure why I've steered clear of them, but you can't argue with those 3 points.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Sucker punch a specialty stick from one of the vendors. Nice all around medium almost 1.5 hrs


----------



## Hickorynut

Some days are just Diesel days.....Some days are Wicked....this might be as good or better than UHC.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl

Gummy Jones said:


> Happy Sunday


I think we have the same fire pit/table.








Or you're smoking in my back yard....

Beer is in the fridge, whiskey in the pantry. Take whatever leftovers you want from the fridge. Crock pot chicken should be done around 6. Don't forget to lock up on your way out.


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Matfam1

From last night,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Padilla, Cava?....not sure which one, but it's good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Padilla, Cava?....not sure which one, but it's good.


Habano me thinks..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

Victor Sinclair 55









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Some days are just Diesel days.....Some days are Wicked....this might be as good or better than UHC.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


How are those? I keep forgetting to check back on CBid and missing out on the best deals.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

AB Black Market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Hickorynut said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla, Cava?....not sure which one, but it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Habano me thinks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm terrible at keeping track of what I purchase.


----------



## Hickorynut

Classic Diesel flavors...but deeper. I expected more cayenne type but it was super smooth. The wrapper is freakin beautiful. They want more rest I think at 6-9 months these will outperform the UHC...I'm nubbing this one as the cloud to ground lightning is hitting and it's starting to hail...lol. Certainly worth keeping a 5ver available!


msmith1986 said:


> How are those? I keep forgetting to check back on CBid and missing out on the best deals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

mrolland5500 said:


> AB Black Market
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally, you're smoking something I've actually smoked.. Do I win a prize or something? Lol

Glad to see you on the mend bro. Chin up bud.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Classic Diesel flavors...but deeper. I expected more cayenne type but it was super smooth. The wrapper is freakin beautiful. They want more rest I think at 6-9 months these will outperform the UHC...I'm nubbing this one as the cloud to ground lightning is hitting and it's starting to hail...lol. Certainly worth keeping a 5ver available!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Couldn't agree more with your comments bro! The Wicked is definitely a much smoother smoke than the UHC and absolutely out performs it given enough rest! Last one i smoked had a solid year at around 65% and was AWESOME!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## mrolland5500

UBC03 said:


> Finally, you're smoking something I've actually smoked.. Do I win a prize or something? Lol
> 
> Glad to see you on the mend bro. Chin up bud.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Yes sir ding ding ding you are the winner #HELLYEAH Thanks bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Padilla, Cava?....not sure which one, but it's good.


Cava habano for the win!

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more with your comments bro! The Wicked is definitely a much smoother smoke than the UHC and absolutely out performs it given enough rest! Last one i smoked had a solid year at around 65% and was AWESOME!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Finally got one in the hoop! :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more with your comments bro! The Wicked is definitely a much smoother smoke than the UHC and absolutely out performs it given enough rest! Last one i smoked had a solid year at around 65% and was AWESOME!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Well damn, I'll have to pay more attention and get some. When I looked last month there were guys from high tax states bidding them up over retail. SMH.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After I lit this maduro Rothschild, I decided the girls and I should walk around in the woods along the creek. The trails are muddy from a month of rain, but we at least saw a decent size snapping turtle swimming around.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Seems i cant go a day without one of these lately, didnt have 1 yesterday lol


----------



## mpomario

The custom roll from my friend Sabino was very good. 








Then a Recluse BnM from local place. Criollo with some tasty floral and ligero notes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> Well damn, I'll have to pay more attention and get some. When I looked last month there were guys from high tax states bidding them up over retail. SMH.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





HTML:




I was wondering why I see some lots going so high, like the Oliva V right now are more on there then on cigarpage. didn't realize some states charge like that. Good ole PA gotta love it

Don't go bidding up my Lot of diesels im watching now haha


----------



## UBC03

Fired up one of these little guys. I figured I'd show yunz my " in truck " cigar holder, when I take out my Stinky flip tray and forget to put it back.
















sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why I see some lots going so high, like the Oliva V right now are more on there then on cigarpage. didn't realize some states charge like that. Good ole PA gotta love it
> 
> Don't go bidding up my Lot of diesels im watching now haha


Look at the current bids, it shows initials, what state they're from, and when they bidded. If you see NY or CA you know they'll run it up trying to get it. I luck out sometimes and they're sleeping toward the auction's end.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Flathead 660 and rum while trying to grill chicken in the rain.


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> Look at the current bids, it shows initials, what state they're from, and when they bidded. If you see NY or CA you know they'll run it up trying to get it. I luck out sometimes and they're sleeping toward the auction's end.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


should have known it would be those commie states haha


----------



## msmith1986

Lookup a cigar tax by state list. There's a ton of states with ridiculous cigars taxes.


Wildman9907 said:


> should have known it would be those commie states haha


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Busy day today... Wife is out at a Hall and Oates concert... decided it was time to relax and bust out an EZ Sugar Cookie



















Pretty tasty!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Some Fuente action gifted to me by my friend, @Sophie0503









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

So this Flathead started off kind of boring, but got better. Then after a bug decided to land in my rum, I decided to try it with rootbeer even though I hate soda and most sugary drinks in general. This thing really came alive with the rootbeer and I'm a big rum guy. I never would've thought of that if not for everyone here talking about rootbeer or Dr Pepper pairing with cigars. Thanks guys.


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> The custom roll from my friend Sabino was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a Recluse BnM from local place. Criollo with some tasty floral and ligero notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy, whoever that friend is...you need to keep him around! Those are some beauuuuutiful cigars bro. Very nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> So this Flathead started off kind of boring, but got better. Then after a bug decided to land in my rum, I decided to try it with rootbeer even though I hate soda and most sugary drinks in general. This thing really came alive with the rootbeer and I'm a big rum guy. I never would've thought of that if not for everyone here talking about rootbeer or Dr Pepper pairing with cigars. Thanks guys.


next time evict the bug and drink tbe rum. ..:grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

I still drank the rum, it was just better with the rootbeer. It was cheap rum anyway (bacardi black), I finished the good stuff last week and was just trying to get by until i get payed again


----------



## greasemonger

Rothchildes trying to figure out where the weekend went


----------



## msmith1986

Pequaño quickie while we wait for pizza to get here. Even with a year and a half on these, they're not impressive to my taste.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LeatherNeck said:


> Buddy, whoever that friend is...you need to keep him around! Those are some beauuuuutiful cigars bro. Very nice!


He is good indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MoyaRiuz Rake this morning, Viaje Platino tonight !


----------



## msmith1986

Kristoff criollo torpedo with 18 mo rest while watching One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Great smoke and great classic Nicholson.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Last night camping, and this Padron, courtesy of @ebnash, was put to the flame . Thanks Eric










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

This one hit the spot tonight...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning for breakfast.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Fresh Roll with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Tried to smoke an RP Edge maduro but it unraveled and canoed, so it got tossed. On to a MOW Ruination


----------



## mrolland5500

La Aurora ADN









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

ryj nicaruaguan something or other...I dunno don't smoke many romeos but it was a pretty decent little stick...not bad at all


----------



## huffer33

Mornin' everybody









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bbb


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> La Aurora ADN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


La Aurora.....my man! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora...all right Jack!


huffer33 said:


> Mornin' everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Have I said I love this cigar?


----------



## Matt_21

In the fall my buddy handed me five sticks that he said he got from a guy at work. He said it was one of those guys that nobody likes but always tries to be friends with everyone. And he was handing out cigars so he took a couple knowing I smoked. I tried one when I first got them from him and I didn't think much of it.
after I cut the grass today I needed something to smoke and I remembered having those. So I dug through my stash and found four left. I lit this thing up and it was great! As soon as the second third hit all I could taste was a dark caramel. And I don't usually pick out flavors. It was a very good cigar especially for free LOL but I'm kind of disappointed I decided to smoke it while doing yard work because I think I could have enjoyed it a little more if I was just sitting down with it.
Don Tomas Maduro Robusto. No idea how much age on it but I know it's been resting at 65/ 65 since the early fall.


----------



## Rondo

L40 with Thai tea.


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> Have I said I love this cigar?


see i hate when you guys say that cause i automatically go on and get a 5er of them haha


----------



## Hickorynut

De Nobili King....I blame @WABOOM

Cause these really do nail that craving....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> De Nobili King....I blame @WABOOM
> 
> Cause these really do nail that craving....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ive been watching everyone talk about these. Guess I gotta pull the trigger. I think the tobacco shop in town has them.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

^^^^^^ill add it to the list i guess haha

would actually be nice for the times i dont have alot of time but want a smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> see i hate when you guys say that cause i automatically go on and get a 5er of them haha


Can't go wrong with any of the My Fathers... heck I ordered a MF ashtray last night... can't wait for it to get here... haha


----------



## Fusion

This Ec Chupa Cabra Maduro after lunch, forgot how good these are


----------



## cracker1397

Leaf by Oscar Maduro courtesy of @disco_potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Neanderthal H-Town lancero

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

yard work done...time for a fbb


----------



## msmith1986

I have a few Don Tomás robusto's that come in a bright yellow tubo with SC inside. Every time I smoke one they're a little better. Not bad for a $4 shot in the dark last summer.


Matt_21 said:


> In the fall my buddy handed me five sticks that he said he got from a guy at work. He said it was one of those guys that nobody likes but always tries to be friends with everyone. And he was handing out cigars so he took a couple knowing I smoked. I tried one when I first got them from him and I didn't think much of it.
> after I cut the grass today I needed something to smoke and I remembered having those. So I dug through my stash and found four left. I lit this thing up and it was great! As soon as the second third hit all I could taste was a dark caramel. And I don't usually pick out flavors. It was a very good cigar especially for free LOL but I'm kind of disappointed I decided to smoke it while doing yard work because I think I could have enjoyed it a little more if I was just sitting down with it.
> Don Tomas Maduro Robusto. No idea how much age on it but I know it's been resting at 65/ 65 since the early fall.


Parodi and DeNobili are made here in PA in Dunmore and Scranton. A 5 pack is usually $3-$4 around here. Dry cured made with strong PA and KY tobacco.


Wildman9907 said:


> ^^^^^^ill add it to the list i guess haha
> 
> would actually be nice for the times i dont have alot of time but want a smoke


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A 2014 Maduro X2 for a Stress-X2 Charlie Foxtrot of a Monday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

La Antiguedad at the lounge in Augusta


----------



## Kidvegas

Mmmmmm guuuud!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Hickorynut

Had enough Monday for....well Monday. Jammin Jamaican coffee and a RP Broadleaf......yes @msmith1986 I blame you....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided it was time to wake this V from it's nap! 
View attachment 216002


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Decided it was time to wake this V from it's nap!
> View attachment 216002


Was it's name Rumplestiltskin? :surprise:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Was it's name Rumplestiltskin? :surprise:
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


No, but one of his brothers might be!


----------



## mpomario

Decided to try the big ring gauge one next out of the sampler after the toro. Great budget smoke and can't wait till they get some time on them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Not a bad choice this evening









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Probably the first cigar I had when I really got started that I fell in love with. You never forget your first.
LFD Cabinet Oscuro L300









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Had enough Monday for....well Monday. Jammin Jamaican coffee and a RP Broadleaf......yes @msmith1986 I blame you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They are going to be stellar at 6mos I think. That was a trip to flavor town! Pleasantly surprised......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> They are going to be stellar at 6mos I think. That was a trip to flavor town! Pleasantly surprised......
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yup, anywhere from 6 mos to a year will be awesome. The other ones I have are constantly taunting me.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Poor man's Cohiba? Pretty good for $2.50. I wouldn't pay half of full price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hick sent me my first St Luis Rey and it was a good smoke. I picked one of these up and enjoying it after after a crazy Monday at work; So @Hickorynut Im smoking this one for you brother! I will find at least find a 5'ver to purchase.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Had enough Monday for....well Monday. Jammin Jamaican coffee and a RP Broadleaf......yes @msmith1986 I blame you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Look who's stepping up there game!


----------



## Wildman9907

this should do it after a 14 hour Monday


----------



## blackrabbit

These are smooth and good.


----------



## disco_potato

Sophie0503 said:


> Disco that whole scene just looks goood right there..


You've got no idea. I had my 2 best friends with me, cooler full of booze, roar of vintage racers, and an entire area of Road America all to ourselves. It was a great weekend.


----------



## msmith1986

DL for the ride home. After the day I've had, I'm going to grab something stronger when I get home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

A local BOTL turned me on to these. I'm into my second 5er now. IMO, they are a good everyday smoke. 









Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Maxh92

Howdy, y'all. Hope you're doing good. Been a while since I've posted.

AJF Last Call tonight. Great little smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

RC Aquitaine 
Courtesy of @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

My first DPG blue test of a 5er from feb. May need to rest a box of these as @OneStrangeOne suggests. Even with 3 mo this is a beauty with very nice retro. Excellente!


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> My first DPG blue test of a 5er from feb. May need to rest a box of these as @OneStrangeOne suggests. Even with 3 mo this is a beauty with very nice retro. Excellente!


Don't stop with the blue. The black label is really good also. Heck all the DP have been good so far


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Don't stop with the blue. The black label is really good also. Heck all the DP have been good so far


Oh Ive enjoyed several black labels to be sure and have a dozen or so resting, but this blue is an absolute flavor bomb. The 4 I have left need company. Like @Fusion I love the Curivari BV and this has many of the same notes with a little more body.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> My first DPG blue test of a 5er from feb. May need to rest a box of these as @OneStrangeOne suggests. Even with 3 mo this is a beauty with very nice retro. Excellente!


I got a 10pk in today of those... gonna have to try one maybe tonight ROTT cause I can't resist it haha... then let some rest


----------



## LeatherNeck

Caldwell Midnight Express 
Such a great looking cigar. And the flavor...WOW! This was my 1st one and man, I wish I had more because this is a perfect cigar in my book. It's got a year on it this month and is just wonderful. Thank you @bobbya08 for sending this to me in the MAW.


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> I got a 10pk in today of those... gonna have to try one maybe tonight ROTT cause I can't resist it haha... then let some rest


Its very good, but I can see where 9mo or so would mellow the taste beautifully. This is a top 10 so far for me. Now to interrogate a B&M or two on how long their stock has been sitting...


----------



## WNYTony

Emilio Suave courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> Don't stop with the blue. The black label is really good also. Heck all the DP have been good so far


Wait...did I not send you a cuban classic?
I know I've passed out a few that were ripe


----------



## LeatherNeck

Wildman9907 said:


> this should do it after a 14 hour Monday


How was it?


----------



## LeatherNeck

greasemonger said:


> Wait...did I not send you a cuban classic?
> I know I've passed out a few that were ripe


That cello is darker than the cigar!:vs_whistle:


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> Wait...did I not send you a cuban classic?
> I know I've passed out a few that were ripe


I don't think you did. I could be wrong. I would have remembered a cello that dark. I'll have to check my photos to be sure.


----------



## Mark in wi

Hickorynut said:


> De Nobili King....I blame @WABOOM
> 
> Cause these really do nail that craving....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Noob here,
What exactly is it? I Can't add it to the list to try if I don't know what it is.:wink2:

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## csk415

Mark in wi said:


> Noob here,
> 
> What exactly is it? I Can't add it to the list to try if I don't know what it is.:wink2:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Fire cured smokes. I get mine from famous. If you try them get the longs and cut them in half. 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/de+nobili+cigars


----------



## Cossie

One of my go to's


Kidvegas said:


> Mmmmmm guuuud!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Habano Maduro. My first one. I got too excited and smoked it young.

Very nice, spicy and bold. Not too strong. A little age on it and this thing will stop a clock.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

I mentioned this before on here. I'm amazed guys are still smoking these. I grew up in a small Italian neighborhood back east. All the old guys smoked these and usually drank Anisette ( a clear sweet liquor ) with them. Or they chewed on them when they laid brick and block.

Its so cool to see they're still around. I get tears in my eyes thinking of those old guys. Good tears.


csk415 said:


> Fire cured smokes. I get mine from famous. If you try them get the longs and cut them in half.
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/de+nobili+cigars


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got caught in the rain, had to make a run to the garage. Dang raindrop landed on my ash.


----------



## Cossie

BOSSTANK said:


> Got caught in the rain, had to make a run to the garage. Dang raindrop landed on my ash.


At least you saved it. That's a good cigar

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Breakfast of the Gods









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> I don't think you did. I could be wrong. I would have remembered a cello that dark. I'll have to check my photos to be sure.


Yep you're right. I still have a few left so we might have to remedy that.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Series JJ with some Sumatra,
View attachment 216170


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> My first DPG blue test of a 5er from feb. May need to rest a box of these as @OneStrangeOne suggests. Even with 3 mo this is a beauty with very nice retro. Excellente!


Yep...milk,bread. DPG,EZ,extra gas... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Wildman9907

LeatherNeck said:


> How was it?


Very good, just ended up being 4 glasses of johnny walker instead of just the one haha. The smoke was really good especially since ive only had it a week. the rest of the box will be sitting for a while before i have anothr


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat Havana VI and Iron Bean Kenyan. One of the Easter Parade bunch. Thanks @Olecharlie!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

merlion by La Sirena.... last one


----------



## Alrightdriver

For breakfast today.. a diesel, and a cup of death wish coffee.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

can't go wrong with bltc


----------



## huffer33

Nice morning smoke.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

The sweetness was much more apparent than with the previous ones I've had.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Green Hornet









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

mrolland5500 said:


> Green Hornet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


All is right with the world. Back to posting smokes I've never heard of before.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The Killer Bee and Green Hornet are good. BWS is made by BLTC.


Alrightdriver said:


> All is right with the world. Back to posting smokes I've never heard of before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> The Killer Bee and Green Hornet are good. BWS is made by BLTC.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I hadn't made it to Google yet.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

I was sitting outside the shop earlier with my right hand man and this good smoke with Columbian coffee, trying to figure out my next move. Pouring down rain again too. Ugh.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Verocu for Tat Tuesday


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stepping into the Heart of Darkness this afternoon.


----------



## msmith1986

Another one I have to try. Are they good and strong?


LeatherNeck said:


> Stepping into the Heart of Darkness this afternoon.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Another one I have to try. Are they good and strong?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Had me buzzing in 20 min. but this one is a bit lacking in the flavor department. You can tell it's packed to the gills with Ligero and not much else. On these larger RG's that much Ligero just brings on alot of touch-ups and strength with not much else. Not my favorite combo.


----------



## msmith1986

Today's raining door panel find. It will have to do since I really feel like excessive bourbon drinking right about now. Gotta love dry cured, there's no telling how old any of these packs in my car are, lol. Imagine a Parodi/DeNobili with a smooth bourbon retro, delicious. Just right, not overpowering flavor like the anisette ones. Avanti makes all of them here in PA anyway.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Today's raining door panel find. It will have to do since I really feel like excessive bourbon drinking right about now. Gotta love dry cured, there's no telling how old any of these packs in my car are, lol. Imagine a Parodi/DeNobili with a smooth bourbon retro, delicious. Just right, not overpowering flavor like the anisette ones. Avanti makes all of them here in PA anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A cardboard pack with a cowboy on it that has the name "Ram Rod" on it.....LMAO!! 
Good thing it says "cigars" on the pack as well cause I was thinking something else.>


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> A cardboard pack with a cowboy on it that has the name "Ram Rod" on it.....LMAO!!
> Good thing it says "cigars" on the pack as well cause I was thinking something else.>


It was starting to look like one if them fruity cowboy movies, wasnt it?

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> It was starting to look like one if them fruity cowboy movies, wasnt it?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Something like that....lol
I was thinking 70's John Holmes though:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> A cardboard pack with a cowboy on it that has the name "Ram Rod" on it.....LMAO!!
> Good thing it says "cigars" on the pack as well cause I was thinking something else.>


Lol. I'm pretty sure these have been around since before the great depression, just like all the others. I'm not sure how available they are in other states, but all their brands/varieties are in every gas station and tobacco shop in PA, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Lol. I'm pretty sure these have been around since before the great depression, just like all the others. I'm not sure how available they are in other states, but all their brands/varieties are in every gas station and tobacco shop in PA, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've been looking for them local for a few weeks with no luck and so far every place I've ordered from this week only sold them in bulk. I think CI sells single packs, but I haven't ordered from them since these got on my list. I plan on getting some to toss in the truck.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Something like that....lol
> I was thinking 70's John Holmes though:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Oh dang! Haha haha! That's even better!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> Oh dang! Haha haha! That's even better!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You hear the music now, don't you?:laugh2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> You hear the music now, don't you?:laugh2:


Cant get it outta my head.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I've been looking for them local for a few weeks with no luck and so far every place I've ordered from this week only sold them in bulk. I think CI sells single packs, but I haven't ordered from them since these got on my list. I plan on getting some to toss in the truck.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


CI is actually pretty close to their factory in NE PA, lol. I'm busy running 18 hours a day right now trying to get some things taken care of, but remind me this weekend and I'll get an Avanti sampler out to you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Cant get it outta my head.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.





LeatherNeck said:


> You hear the music now, don't you?:laugh2:


Yunz guys hijack much..lol

Back on topic kids.. Enough with the brokeback mountain cigars.. Ok now I'm done too..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## msmith1986

By the way, if you do order some online don't get them from CI go to avanticigar.com and they're around $0.40/stick then.


TexaSmoke said:


> I've been looking for them local for a few weeks with no luck and so far every place I've ordered from this week only sold them in bulk. I think CI sells single packs, but I haven't ordered from them since these got on my list. I plan on getting some to toss in the truck.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Ok from now on I'll just say it's a Parodi so the kids don't start giggling in their seats.


UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys hijack much..lol
> 
> Back on topic kids.. Enough with the brokeback mountain cigars.. Ok now I'm done too..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 216234


----------



## huffer33

Yummy!
View attachment 216250









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

haven't had one of these in awhile... for a small cigar they've got big flavor but why would anyone name a cigar "dirty rat" might as well name it the filthy toilet bowl...one thing I've never smoked and don't think I would based on shear principle is a "ram rod" lol...sorry had to


----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> Yep you're right. I still have a few left so we might have to remedy that.


Lol. Easy now.


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Today's raining door panel find. It will have to do since I really feel like excessive bourbon drinking right about now. Gotta love dry cured, there's no telling how old any of these packs in my car are, lol. Imagine a Parodi/DeNobili with a smooth bourbon retro, delicious. Just right, not overpowering flavor like the anisette ones. Avanti makes all of them here in PA anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Don't know how many times I've added those to the cart and pulled them out. Are they infused? May have to just buy a pack and see.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## blackrabbit

I will refrain from an inappropriate humorous response to @csk415's post.

I smoked this Cigar Federation- Mclovin today. I thought it was excellent. Kinda reminded me of a Caldwell Yellowcake or Eastern Standard. Smooth, creamy, sweet, kinda leathery, with baking spices. This is a great cigar for the 5 buck price they sell for in my opinion.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm a gun guy, so I always think of the ram rod for a black powder rifle. What's more manly or American than black powder rifles and bourbon? So no, I don't have a problem smoking them at all fellas.
I have no idea if they're infused or if the wrapper or tobacco is soaked, can't be sure. I'm sure I could find out with a few phone calls, lol. All I know is they're a good change in scenery sometimes, especially if I'm agitated and on a rampage, or drinking some bourbon, or whatever.


csk415 said:


> Don't know how many times I've added those to the cart and pulled them out. Are they infused? May have to just buy a pack and see.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Second round


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican,
View attachment 216362


----------



## Tulse

Tired and cranky so grabbed something I didn't think I'd like. I was wrong. Right nice smoke. Less cranky now, still tired.
View attachment 216370


----------



## Kidvegas

K222 for Tuesday

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## poppajon75

Diesel Hair of the Dog with nearly two years on it. Still has that Diesel pepper kick in front and the sweet background after that, which I enjoy about the brand. Almost like cinnamon and gingerbread finish going into the second third..... Still plenty cedar, pecan and, little leather. I'd say it's just past its prime, but enjoyable none the less.
















Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## greasemonger

Headley Grange


----------



## Cherokee98

Loving this one...









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Has a tree brach going through the entire length but smoking well.


----------



## Wildman9907

very nice


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking this stout guy thanks to @Rondo
By far the best Torano I've tried.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## mpomario

Couldn't help it had to get into these again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

blackrabbit said:


> I will refrain from an inappropriate humorous response to @csk415's post.
> 
> I smoked this Cigar Federation- Mclovin today. I thought it was excellent. Kinda reminded me of a Caldwell Yellowcake or Eastern Standard. Smooth, creamy, sweet, kinda leathery, with baking spices. This is a great cigar for the 5 buck price they sell for in my opinion.


But he set it up for you and everything with a "ram rod" cowboy on the cover


----------



## msmith1986

You obviously didn't read my response to all that. Everyone's minds must be too used to going the wrong direction....


BigPuffer said:


> But he set it up for you and everything with a "ram rod" cowboy on the cover


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mmmm mini No9 to go with the 92% humidity here currently.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Fallen Angel by Aj Fernandez, robusto. Gifted by @Kidvegas 1.5 years ago. It took a while to get to this one. This is a tasty smoke that flies under the radar. Thank you.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Time to see what the fuss is all about!


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER17


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishop's Blend, 2018
View attachment 216418


----------



## Rabidawise

I understand now....


----------



## msmith1986

Those are great


OneStrangeOne said:


> Bishop's Blend, 2018
> View attachment 216418


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Enclave to wind down for the night.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night chill... cant sleep. Out listning to all the bullfrogs on the bayou.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hanging with my girl, Maria Mancini before daylight. Thanks for a great smoke @curmudgeonista









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

RP A10 Edge courtesy of @greasemonger. Don't pull an RP very often, no real reason. Good flavor and very densely packed. Kinda reminds me of the GTO, Thanks Brother!...with Iron Bean Kenyan.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra 
View attachment 216434


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> RP A10 Edge courtesy of @*greasemonger*. Don't pull an RP very often, no real reason. Good flavor and very densely packed. Kinda reminds me of the GTO, Thanks Brother!...with Iron Bean Kenyan.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hopefully it stll draws ok


----------



## huffer33

Rearranged my cooler last night. I'll be smoking a bunch of old school stuff while the newer hipster units get some age.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Fallen Angel by Aj Fernandez, robusto. Gifted by @Kidvegas 1.5 years ago. It took a while to get to this one. This is a tasty smoke that flies under the radar. Thank you.


Wow time flies brother! Glad ya dug it

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## greasemonger

A nice EPC New Wave conn. from 2014 courtesy of @Shadowdogg from the noob sampler trade. Thanks man its smoking great!


----------



## BigPuffer

greasemonger said:


> A nice EPC New Wave conn. from 2014 courtesy of @Shadowdogg from the noob sampler trade. Thanks man its smoking great!


 yeah I really liked those


----------



## Alrightdriver

While looking for something to smoke I found this padron busted. It leaves me no choice but to cut above the break and cleanse it all with fire.























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Curivari Buenaventura that I got in the MAW from @Gumby-cr. I was going through my coolidor last night and noticed I accidently crushed the head of this one really bad. Even cigar glue wasn't going to hold it together so I wrapped it in some hemp twine I had which worked great. This cigar had excellent construction. I had to go to the bathroom mid cigar and it was still lit when I came back out a while later. I liked the flavors overall, but there is one flavor in it I can't really describe but that does not agree with me. I still enjoyed it and would smoke another, but I would say not quite in my wheelhouse for seeking them out.


----------



## disco_potato

Nothing to write home about. Not much flavor til the last 3rd. Sweetness ramped up towards the end.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

funny...just saw ur post disco I'm getting the same from this one...way to light for me and I remember these having more flavor to em


----------



## Kidvegas

Unbanned Mystery Stick i found at the bottom of a Wineador drawer last night. No idea what or where this came from. Closed foot and a pigtail cap

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> funny...just saw ur post disco I'm getting the same from this one...way to light for me and I remember these having more flavor to em


Funny you mention it. I really like RP, but only certain ones. I stick to 90's, Decade, Edge maduro, and only a few others. The re-release of the ITC super fuerte I got was pretty much a flop too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

RP The Edge, Decade, Sun Grown, and Royale are all good to me... haven’t tried the Vintage

The Sun Grown Robusto is great but don’t care for the Maduro Torpedo... totally different taste to me... surprised me. 

Oh and I didn’t like the Decade Cameroon....


----------



## msmith1986

Yes, sun grown, I forgot to mention those, I'm partial to the robusto's too. I might have to smoke one now that you mentioned it. The Vintage 1990 is one of my old favorites from a few years ago. Out of a box each of robusto and Churchill I only have a couple of each left. All the other vintage ones and whatever cameroons I tried never really did it for me.


BOSSTANK said:


> RP The Edge, Decade, Sun Grown, and Royale are all good to me... haven't tried the Vintage
> 
> The Sun Grown Robusto is great but don't care for the Torpedo... totally different taste to me... surprised me.
> 
> Oh and I didn't like the Decade Cameroon....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> Unbanned Mystery Stick i found at the bottom of a Wineador drawer last night. No idea what or where this came from. Closed foot and a pigtail cap
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


How'd it smoke?


----------



## Fusion

One of my own for the after lunch smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> One of my own for the after lunch smoke


You rolled your own and even had your own band made? If so thats nice! What tobaccos did you use and what are the tasting notes?


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


>


Awesome smoke, one of the first cigars i smoked...and i love your smoking room there, great setup


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> Awesome smoke, one of the first cigars i smoked...and i love your smoking room there, great setup


Thank you sir. Yeah the 1922's are one of my favs...

My smoke room tv bit the dust yesterday, need to go by Best Buy and buy another....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo ESV and Costa Rican 
View attachment 216522


----------



## Westside Threat

Cat likes having his photo taken as much as I do


----------



## Fusion

BOSSTANK said:


> You rolled your own and even had your own band made? If so thats nice! What tobaccos did you use and what are the tasting notes?


Im getting nuts and cedar from this blend, maybe leather, its only 2 weeks old so it started to get a little bitter about half way thru, take a look at this thread if your interested.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/210763-anyone-rolling-their-own-cigars.html


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Perdomo ESV and Costa Rican
> 
> View attachment 216522


Always intrigued with what you are smoking daily @OneStrangeOne, you seem to have an endless supply of cigars I haven't heard of.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> Cat likes having his photo taken as much as I do


Lol, yeah that's my smoking buddy... he's an inside cat but he likes to come chill on the screened in porch with me.


----------



## huffer33

Hoping this one is starting to even out









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

View attachment 216538


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Yes, sun grown, I forgot to mention those, I'm partial to the robusto's too. I might have to smoke one now that you mentioned it. The Vintage 1990 is one of my old favorites from a few years ago. Out of a box each of robusto and Churchill I only have a couple of each left. All the other vintage ones and whatever cameroons I tried never really did it for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Talking about them, I had to have one too.










I had it wrong earlier, the RP Sun Grown Robusto and torpedo are great. The one I didnt care for was the Sun Grown Maduro box pressed torpedo.


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Talking about them, I had to have one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it wrong earlier, the RP Sun Grown Robusto and torpedo are great. The one I didnt care for was the Sun Grown Maduro box pressed torpedo.


I'm lighting a SG robusto right now, lol. I haven't had the SG maduro though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

His home rolls are awesome. Definitely follow the roll your own thread. I love looking at the works of art Marc rolls too.


BOSSTANK said:


> You rolled your own and even had your own band made? If so thats nice! What tobaccos did you use and what are the tasting notes?


You never heard of stuff Nathan smokes because half of them were changed or discontinued a decade or more ago, lol. Just wait until Mario is back to normal, he posts all boutiques that nobody heard of.


Scotchpig said:


> Always intrigued with what you are smoking daily @OneStrangeOne, you seem to have an endless supply of cigars I haven't heard of.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Perfect for sun and 75° today









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

My first Avo. What a dainty cigar. A cigar one could have while competing on Dancing With The Stars. Nice.
View attachment 216554


----------



## Wildman9907

nothing to fancy out on the course since I tend to throw them around


----------



## Hickorynut

Another Easter Parade Cigar. Not much info on the NC Ramon Allones, but it had a great pre-light which got it picked for sacrifice....with Haupa Kona Joe..it's giving some toast,cedar,and cinnamon so far....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Went looking for something I haven't tried yet and was also labeled properly. Aj hasn't let me down yet.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> How'd it smoke?


First half surprisingly good! After that kinda went flat pitched it soon after.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Cherokee98

Sancho Panza box pressed. Better than I expected, thanks for this one @disco_potato 









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tabernacle Double Corona

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## droy1958

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro #2....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Warped Villa Sombra


----------



## Gumby-cr

blackrabbit said:


> Curivari Buenaventura that I got in the MAW from @*Gumby-cr*. I was going through my coolidor last night and noticed I accidently crushed the head of this one really bad. Even cigar glue wasn't going to hold it together so I wrapped it in some hemp twine I had which worked great. This cigar had excellent construction. I had to go to the bathroom mid cigar and it was still lit when I came back out a while later. I liked the flavors overall, but there is one flavor in it I can't really describe but that does not agree with me. I still enjoyed it and would smoke another, but I would say not quite in my wheelhouse for seeking them out.


I don't remember sending you that particular Curivari but glad you enjoyed it. I've been to busy with work I haven't smoked much but that's going to change come Friday :grin2:


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> Talking about them, I had to have one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it wrong earlier, the RP Sun Grown Robusto and torpedo are great. The one I didnt care for was the Sun Grown Maduro box pressed torpedo.


Yeticon? Your keeps name?


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 216594
started out with a lil pepper tingle now it's a really smooth grahamcracker like taste, really liking these..


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 216594
> started out with a lil pepper tingle now it's a really smooth grahamcracker like taste, really liking these..


Ok Sophie I'm convinced, gotta try one of these!


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Camping with my folks and enjoying this oily maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

A decent Maduro!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Discreetpuffer said:


> Camping with my folks and enjoying this oily maduro


My favorite budget maddie!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

Discreetpuffer said:


> Camping with my folks and enjoying this oily maduro


A good budget smoke for sure, love the smoke they produce!


----------



## cracker1397

Sacra and Folium Radix
Never heard of them but it's a really nice smoke so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Alrightdriver said:


> Went looking for something I haven't tried yet and was also labeled properly. Aj hasn't let me down yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


What do you think of that stick? I have one in the cooker to try out!


----------



## blackrabbit

Gumby-cr said:


> I don't remember sending you that particular Curivari but glad you enjoyed it. I've been to busy with work I haven't smoked much but that's going to change come Friday :grin2:


Maybe I got it from someone else? If I have forgoten someone and mixed this up please let me know!


----------



## Wildman9907

after golf relaxing


----------



## Alrightdriver

It wasn't bad, got a little bitter in the last third, but that may have been my own fault puffing to fast. Perhaps just needed more rest. 
Till the last third it had that slightly sweet undertone I associate with aj blends. Definitely worth a try.


Olecharlie said:


> What do you think of that stick? I have one in the cooker to try out!


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got some rather bad news this evening, so I broke out the good stuff. A Davidoff from my buddy @poppajon75 and a glass of Sinatra.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 216594
> started out with a lil pepper tingle now it's a really smooth grahamcracker like taste, really liking these..


mmmmmmmmmm goood!:grin2:


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> Got some rather bad news this evening, so I broke out the good stuff. A Davidoff from my buddy @poppajon75 and a glass of Sinatra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Enjoy it and I hope things are alright.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Maxh92

RB Genesis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Enjoy it and I hope things are alright.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Thanks man. They will be. I'm certain of that.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## PTAaron

Crazy Alice...



















Thew it out halfway through... the sweet wrapper made me want to puke. The taste isn't going away even 15 minutes later...


----------



## Matt_21

Just smoked a Don Tomas Clasico Presidente I pulled out of the bottom of one of my humidors before work.
Smoked it at work. The cello was nice and coloured. First third was great. Second was decent. Didn't care much for the third but, I got to stand outside at work not working so all in all it was pretty good.
I brought an Obsidian robusto as well so I may get into that soon. Or save it for tomorrow.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 216666


----------



## OneStrangeOne

.lat 46,
View attachment 216674


----------



## LeatherNeck

Having this last of the day little petite Liga #9 
I'm starting to like these lil guys!


----------



## WNYTony

Found this Emilio La Musa Melete deep in a drawer and tonight I'm smoking a Porthole Corona by La Sirena.


----------



## Westside Threat

BLTC Deliverance & 24 year Italian Brandy, great pairing and wonderful cigar.

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My 1st T52










Great taste so far...


----------



## BOSSTANK

csk415 said:


> Yeticon? Your keeps name?


Nah... i wanted that lience plate but somebody already got it.

I might call her "Puddle-Pig" lol


----------



## Cossie

I'm a big fan of this brand. Nice save by the way


blackrabbit said:


> Curivari Buenaventura that I got in the MAW from @Gumby-cr. I was going through my coolidor last night and noticed I accidently crushed the head of this one really bad. Even cigar glue wasn't going to hold it together so I wrapped it in some hemp twine I had which worked great. This cigar had excellent construction. I had to go to the bathroom mid cigar and it was still lit when I came back out a while later. I liked the flavors overall, but there is one flavor in it I can't really describe but that does not agree with me. I still enjoyed it and would smoke another, but I would say not quite in my wheelhouse for seeking them out.


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

poppajon75 said:


> Enjoy it and I hope things are alright.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Hope things get better

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Alec Bradley Nica Puro. My first one. Pretty good so far. I was skeptical at first. Ill have to learn more about the brand.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

FdO maduro for the ride home. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

One of my new favs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> One of my new favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of my favorites too

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cossie said:


> That's one of my favorites too
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


FYI $23 for 5er on cigarpage for 1 more day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> FYI $23 for 5er on cigarpage for 1 more day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I just picked up a 5 pack not too long ago

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting the day with this hunk of chocolate for breakfast.
Dunhill Aged Maduro courtesy of @Moonshae
Good smoke, brother. Many thanks.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Really good for breakfast or when you don't have much time.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Maduro and Sumatra,
View attachment 216690


----------



## Wildman9907

Coffee and chocolate for breakfast. yes please


----------



## huffer33

Perdomo cabinet series. Dead Calm on this beautiful morning
View attachment 216706


Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Oliva O after a 72hr shift at work


----------



## Hickorynut

Gispert Box Pressed and Tarrazzu Costa Rican....and 5 frozen blueberries....yep, it's good!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

Hammer and Sickle









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Murcielago. Don't usually go for spicy sticks but this has fruity and nutty notes to go along with it.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Beautiful day for a smoke.


----------



## Sophie0503

Olecharlie said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216594
> started out with a lil pepper tingle now it's a really smooth grahamcracker like taste, really liking these..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Sophie I'm convinced, gotta try one of these!
Click to expand...

hey @Olecharlie yeah it turned out really nice, I don't take really huge puffs, but man this stick produces a lot of smoke, very enjoyable smoke..


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch break special

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had a V, still good


----------



## Madderduro

never met a lfd I didn't like


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Wildman9907

everyone loves an afternoon quickie


----------



## Wildman9907

Well that was a disappointing smoke, only smoked half of it but just no flavor at all....Its a man O War don't know which one though....first MoW I didn't like


----------



## GOT14U

2018 Mule Kick....very oily wrapper! Not bad so far!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## blackrabbit

Wildman9907 said:


> Well that was a disappointing smoke, only smoked half of it but just no flavor at all....Its a man O War don't know which one though....first MoW I didn't like


That looks like the Puro Authentico- Belicoso. That is surprising that it did not have flavor. The corona version is a flavor bomb and the one belicoso I had while not as good as the corona was still pretty good.


----------



## Wildman9907

blackrabbit said:


> That looks like the Puro Authentico- Belicoso. That is surprising that it did not have flavor. The corona version is a flavor bomb and the one belicoso I had while not as good as the corona was still pretty good.


maybe it needed more time? all of my smokes are rather new a month or less ill wait a long while before I try another


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> maybe it needed more time? all of my smokes are rather new a month or less ill wait a long while before I try another


The Puro Authentico corona is one of my favorites, but you should really give them at least a 6 month nap. The belicoso is good too, but definitely wouldn't smoke them ROTT.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou courtesy of @GOT14U with a cup of Kona,
View attachment 216810

Always a great smoke!


----------



## BOSSTANK

First one of these, and it's pretty darn good imo


----------



## msmith1986

Cain Nub maduro. Always great, but I have yet to learn my 460 smoking lesson: not a quick smoke, equal tobacco and smoke time to a Churchill. At least 1.5 hours.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> The Puro Authentico corona is one of my favorites, but you should really give them at least a 6 month nap. The belicoso is good too, but definitely wouldn't smoke them ROTT.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


IM trying haha, but I have no older smokes so kinda rotating through the ones I have multiples off for now and letting the rest of them sit


----------



## LeatherNeck

Giving this new-to-me a shot. Not bad so far...


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Cain Nub maduro. Always great, but I have yet to learn my 460 smoking lesson: not a quick smoke, equal tobacco and smoke time to a Churchill. At least 1.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I freaking love those things.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez

My first time smoking one of these, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Matt_21

Proof its not all about looks.
Started this beauty. Obsidian robusto.
After I lit it I noticed a bunch of cracks by the head. Thought Id smoke til they became an issue. Halfwsy into the first third it cracked near the burn line.
I smoked the first third and ditched it.


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Cain Nub maduro. Always great, but I have yet to learn my 460 smoking lesson: not a quick smoke, equal tobacco and smoke time to a Churchill. At least 1.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Do you punch the larger guages?


----------



## msmith1986

Not usually, I did a straight cut with this one as I prefer. I have an 8mm keychain punch on me all the time, but 90% of the time if I use it the draw is too restrictive, so I end up doing a straight cut. If I'm at home I prefer my sharpened 44 magnum or 45 colt case punch. Same goes for my shallow Xikar V cutter, usually a restrictive draw and I end up with a straight cut. 
Maybe it's just me, but I enjoy a cigar's flavors and draw the best with a regular cut.


BigPuffer said:


> Do you punch the larger guages?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Not usually, I did a straight cut with this one as I prefer. I have an 8mm keychain punch on me all the time, but 90% of the time if I use it the draw is too restrictive, so I end up doing a straight cut. If I'm at home I prefer my sharpened 44 magnum or 45 colt case punch. Same goes for my shallow Xikar V cutter, usually a restrictive draw and I end up with a straight cut.
> Maybe it's just me, but I enjoy a cigar's flavors and draw the best with a regular cut.
> 
> 
> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you punch the larger guages?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. I got some fatties that I need to cut into now that's it's warm. Those 6x60s are going to take a dedication. So much hate for the large RG movement but so much love for nubs.


----------



## droy1958

Punch Rothschild while I prepare to grill some fish......


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> IM trying haha, but I have no older smokes so kinda rotating through the ones I have multiples off for now and letting the rest of them sit


There's a lot of cheaper smokes that are pretty good right away, or at least acclimated to better RH than a wet sponge. I'll send you some examples over the weekend of good stuff that don't take long. Your package came today by the way, I've just been too busy to post it up yet. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I usually get bored and lose interest by myself smoking a 660. I have to be watching a movie, driving, or into a conversation at a lounge for a 660 to work for me. My go to smoke is in the range of 440 up to 555.


BigPuffer said:


> Lol. I got some fatties that I need to cut into now that's it's warm. Those 6x60s are going to take a dedication. So much hate for the large RG movement but so much love for nubs.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ever have one of those cigars you wish you would have bought 10 boxes of?....yeah, me too..... 
La Aurora Escogidos Maduro....watchin the storm roll in on da front porch....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Ever have one of those cigars you wish you would have bought 10 boxes of?....yeah, me too.....
> La Aurora Escogidos Maduro....watchin the storm roll in on da front porch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That good is it?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

For the price at that time...absolutely. What's available now is stupid priced. But they are consistent and good in my book!


Alrightdriver said:


> That good is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

I have 2 boxes of these put away trying to get a bit of age on them, good they are great ROTT because i cant leave them alone


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday
View attachment 216874


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> I have 2 boxes of these put away trying to get a bit of age on them, good they are great ROTT because i cant leave them alone


Coming from the "No NC" man......your gonna make me stow a box aren't you? Is that the BV500?:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Coming from the "No NC" man......your gonna make me stow a box aren't you? Is that the BV500?:grin2:


I know, i know lol, no they are the 560 5.5x56


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 216890


----------



## hawk45




----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Coming from the "No NC" man......your gonna make me stow a box aren't you? Is that the BV500?:grin2:


Dooowit! I grabbed the picadores 52 6x52. So good. Speaking of good, I just sparked a Curivari Socrates 550, which I will buy a box of these as well ( @*Fusion* try one and I bet you'll have another daily lol). Great from first light, getting muuuch better at half inch...highly reccomend

Edit: nubbing this sucker. Box will have to wait for a deal, but Ima grab a fist full at the B&M Saturday.


----------



## Cherokee98

Another fine selection from @disco_potato









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Room 101’s old johnny tobacconaut, imho anyone saving these aren’t doing themselves any favors.. this tasted 110% better back then.. granted back then it was one of my all time favorites, maybe this is a bad one too. This was my last one, sad to see it go..

Cheers guys!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Black Label Bishops Blend & Bumbu Rum


----------



## TexaSmoke

LFD Limitado III with "a few years on it" courtesy of @huffer33
Thank you, John. This cigar is truly divine.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> Black Label Bishops Blend & Bumbu Rum


someone got himself a new tv I see haha
and good smoke even right of the truck I smoked one from my box the rest are in hibernating


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking this H. Upmann The Banker at work. 
Not a bad stick. Thanks @Shadowdogg


----------



## huffer33

With Sazerac Rye









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BigPuffer said:


> Lol. I got some fatties that I need to cut into now that's it's warm. Those 6x60s are going to take a dedication. So much hate for the large RG movement but so much love for nubs.


There was a good article by several blenders explaining how the large RG gives them more flexibility. I think if it's a blend intended to be fat they'can be quite good.

I'm also usually for a straight cut. This Cohiba was really choked up until I locked it off further. I can't stand a restrictive draw. It leads to sour flavors and you don't get any toastiness. I'd rather control my own pace.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

These are friggin spectacular! Thanks @WNYTony surprised at how great this was!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> These are friggin spectacular! Thanks @WNYTony surprised at how great this was!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


A Sam Adams and a Miller Lite? I like your style, Kid.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

C.F. Whipped Cream


----------



## WNYTony

Fusion Yellow Dot - an excellent corona gorda-ish size. Still in the first third but smoking excellent.


----------



## Fusion

greasemonger said:


> Dooowit! I grabbed the picadores 52 6x52. So good. Speaking of good, I just sparked a Curivari Socrates 550, which I will buy a box of these as well ( @*Fusion* try one and I bet you'll have another daily lol). Great from first light, getting muuuch better at half inch...highly reccomend
> 
> Edit: nubbing this sucker. Box will have to wait for a deal, but Ima grab a fist full at the B&M Saturday.


Never seen that one before, i tried the reserva limitada classic, it was ok, i also have a Achilies in my humi, kinda hoping i dont like it as much as i do the Buenaventura as they are twice the price :surprise: Iv heard the Gloria De Leon are very good


----------



## blackrabbit

SoCal Gunner said:


> C.F. Whipped Cream


What did you think??


----------



## TexaSmoke

Up next tonight is a Graycliff 10 Year Vintage that I'm pretty sure I got from @Shaver702
Great stick in the first third. Still smoking like a champ.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise

AJ New World Puro Especial, started off nice and spicy. Mellowing our a bit. Reminds me of a red hot!


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 216594
> started out with a lil pepper tingle now it's a really smooth grahamcracker like taste, really liking these..


Those are fantastic. Put a little rest on some and they get better.


----------



## csk415

LeatherNeck said:


> Having this last of the day little petite Liga #9
> 
> I'm starting to like these lil guys!


These are next on the list. Had a tin of the uc maduro and finishing off some t52. Dang good little smokes.


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva O 2nds for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> I usually get bored and lose interest by myself smoking a 660. I have to be watching a movie, driving, or into a conversation at a lounge for a 660 to work for me. My go to smoke is in the range of 440 up to 555.
> 
> 
> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I got some fatties that I need to cut into now that's it's warm. Those 6x60s are going to take a dedication. So much hate for the large RG movement but so much love for nubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah 5x50 is life! We can whip out the 6x60s when I come up to visit. You gotta let me know when you free tho


----------



## BOSSTANK

Now this is an excellent cigar. Best predraw taste I have had yet. Excellent construction and burn. Excellent taste and perfect amount of smoke and resistance.

This stick is defiantly in my top 3. 
Gonna have to get a box of these.


----------



## msmith1986

First time trying this Sun Grown maduro. Pretty good, but I liked the BV the other day quite a bit more.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LP Classic









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Light breakfast


----------



## Madderduro

nothing comes close to a ez cigar...its absurd how good their stuff is...granted I've only smoked cigars for 20+ years tried 1000+ different cigars so I may not know much...but man every time I light a ez stick its pure joy...and probably never would've stumbled upon em if it wasn't for the guys on here...will always be appreciative to my botl here on puff...this one goes out to all of you


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Series V Melanio and Sumatra for breakfast,
View attachment 216994


----------



## Hickorynut

It's all kinda Friday up in here...R52 with Iron Bean Odin









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> First time trying this Sun Grown maduro. Pretty good, but I liked the BV the other day quite a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Get your hands on a Cafe Noir, total chocolate bomb! My favorite Curivari by far

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Madderduro

rp hamlet paredes


----------



## php007

Yesterday's Drive to the shop from work included The West Side Connection and a well aged Davidoff Double R.










The rest of Thursday night



















1999 Power Ranger 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These didnt get any better with a few more months on em


----------



## msmith1986

I'll keep my eye out for them. The one shop I go to often has probably a dozen or more different Curivari boxes.


Kidvegas said:


> Get your hands on a Cafe Noir, total chocolate bomb! My favorite Curivari by far
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Camacho Triple Maduro and black coffee


----------



## Madderduro

always a good smoke


----------



## Madderduro

the weather here in PA is sublime today so figured why not smoke a sublime then


----------



## greasemonger

Nica Rustica


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

I grabbed a 5er of these Caldwell Hit and Run from @BigPuffer in the marketplace. I am pretty sure he has one 5er left and I promise you wont be disappointed. Medium bodied, but rich and creamy. Delicious smoke. Thanks, Tony.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having a Love Affair around town this afternoon.
Ummm, that wording could be misinterpreted....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> I'm having a Love Affair around town this afternoon.
> Ummm, that wording could be misinterpreted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you needed something good to happen today..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Sounds like you needed something good to happen today..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


I figured if I smoke this something good might happen today. I'm remaining optimistic, but aimlessly driving around with my thoughts isn't helping the stress level at all. In hindsight I probably should've grabbed one of my regular smokes instead. There's a first time for everything and this is my first Opus-X. Pretty good thus far.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

8-5-8 from @Thunderbird_SouthWest for round 2 today, great smoke, thank you sir


----------



## huffer33

Almost done with my chores for the weekend.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> I grabbed a 5er of these Caldwell Hit and Run from @BigPuffer in the marketplace. I am pretty sure he has one 5er left and I promise you wont be disappointed. Medium bodied, but rich and creamy. Delicious smoke. Thanks, Tony.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


you sold me haha none left


----------



## George007

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last of my fiver.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

1495, corona


----------



## LeatherNeck

Nice & smooth and medium in body, now this is a Connie I can enjoy. Thank you @JtAv8tor for sending me a pack. I had initially steered clear of the d.CT because of the Connecticut wrapper, but you have changed my mind.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep....they are good....in the morning with a cup o joe!


LeatherNeck said:


> Nice & smooth and medium in body, now this is a Connie I can enjoy. Thank you @JtAv8tor for sending me a pack. I had initially steered clear of the d.CT because of the Connecticut wrapper, but you have changed my mind.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Wildman9907

Like these when I'm looking for a lighter body smoke and they hold that ash well right up till you have to take the band off


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enjoying this Jericho Hill and watching a slow moving rain shower roll across,
View attachment 217153


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 217161


Can I get a little identification assistance, please?
Red glitter band was at the foot. 
EZ Prom Dress?

The only thing I'm sure of, it came from @JtAv8tor, and it's delicious.


----------



## Madderduro

red army men


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> Now this is an excellent cigar. Best predraw taste I have had yet. Excellent construction and burn. Excellent taste and perfect amount of smoke and resistance.
> 
> This stick is defiantly in my top 3.
> Gonna have to get a box of these.


They completely turn into tasty monsters after a year. I am going to get a box of Maduro and Naturals and put them into cryogenic rest. I like the 5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> It's all kinda Friday up in here...R52 with Iron Bean Odin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Need to try me some Rosados.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Get your hands on a Cafe Noir, total chocolate bomb! My favorite Curivari by far
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


+1 on the Cafe Noir. The Cafe is my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yep. Months later......even better. Padron Maduro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

My pick, while doing some cigar stuff. Tomorrow they all go back into the whynter for the summer.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I grabbed a 5er of these Caldwell Hit and Run from @BigPuffer in the marketplace. I am pretty sure he has one 5er left and I promise you wont be disappointed. Medium bodied, but rich and creamy. Delicious smoke. Thanks, Tony.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Thems are some good ones!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Wildman9907 said:


> you sold me haha none left


Fine Ash has some original release ones still...check them out!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> They completely turn into tasty monsters after a year. I am going to get a box of Maduro and Naturals and put them into cryogenic rest. I like the 5000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After Imsmoked it I was like were did I get it from to try to figure out exactly wich stick it was. It come in the #88 natural sampler pack https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-sampler-no-88-natural-box-5.html
and I think the one in the pic is a 5000? I was trying to figure it out so I could get a box of the exact same.

I think I will try another one from that pack tonight.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stogiepuffer said:


> Last of my fiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I got 2 of those in today. Safe to have one ROTT or should I rest both, never had one before.


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Need to try me some Rosados. :vs_cool:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Rosado and Oscuro get this FOG going! :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> My pick, while doing some cigar stuff. Tomorrow they all go back into the whynter for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


GREAT pick.....but from the looks of that tupper that musta been pretty hard! :surprise:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> View attachment 217161
> 
> 
> Can I get a little identification assistance, please?
> 
> Red glitter band was at the foot.
> 
> EZ Prom Dress?
> 
> The only thing I'm sure of, it came from @JtAv8tor, and it's delicious.


That is actually Cigar Federations "Beer Pong"

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## kryptoroxx

Man look at the ash on this thing . EP Cargill Maduro. What a pepper bomb but great smoke! Very smooth with a complex flavor. Easy draw too. Definitely will be finding another one of these for the box.









Stamped and snailmailed from an alternate location


----------



## mpomario

JDNA 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> GREAT pick.....but from the looks of that tupper that musta been pretty hard! :surprise:


Ya I needed something that wouldn't take ALL my attention or 1:30hr to smoke....  been sorting sticks this evening.
Another one and I guess I forgot the Liga 9 I had in between this and the first!

And I Smoked this one thanks to @Gumby-cr love me some me Saka's










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> Up next tonight is a Graycliff 10 Year Vintage that I'm pretty sure I got from @Shaver702
> Great stick in the first third. Still smoking like a champ.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Great little sticks

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 217161
> 
> 
> Can I get a little identification assistance, please?
> Red glitter band was at the foot.
> EZ Prom Dress?
> 
> The only thing I'm sure of, it came from @*JtAv8tor*, and it's delicious.


Beer Pong I think from Cigar Federation.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not much luck from this Roma Craft with a candella wrapper. Humidity is only 40% today so it wasn't that.


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Ya I needed something that wouldn't take ALL my attention or 1:30hr to smoke....  been sorting sticks this evening.
> Another one and I guess I forgot the Liga 9 I had in between this and the first!
> 
> And I Smoked this one thanks to @*Gumby-cr* love me some me Saka's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The only stick that Saka has put out that didn't do it for me. I know you enjoyed it though :grin2:


----------



## WNYTony

AJ's Hoyo


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> The only stick that Saka has put out that didn't do it for me. I know you enjoyed it though :grin2:


Hell yeah! Again thanks stud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

blackrabbit said:


> What did you think??


Mild smoke that's a nice change up - creamy, nutty, cedar smoke in an easy (loose) draw cigar.


----------



## WABOOM

Mb3, robusto


----------



## Rabidawise

@Olecharlie, thank you for one of my new favorites!


----------



## BigPuffer

Wildman9907 said:


> you sold me haha none left


I was wondering what you meant when you said he convinced you


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> AJ's Hoyo


Good stick Tony. Can't beat them for the price.

Trip M tonight.


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> After Imsmoked it I was like were did I get it from to try to figure out exactly wich stick it was. It come in the #88 natural sampler pack https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-sampler-no-88-natural-box-5.html
> and I think the one in the pic is a 5000? I was trying to figure it out so I could get a box of the exact same.
> 
> I think I will try another one from that pack tonight.


I got some of mine in the same sampler. Measuring them is the only way I can identify them. The bigger numbers are not necessarily the bigger sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

La Mission & Drambuie 15










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dapper exclusive release! So freakin good! Wish I had 20 more! Will have to keep my supply on a close eye!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got a box of these in today, love the 25th Anniversary Silver so I will give these a go. Only reason I got a box was because I won them on the devil site for $25. Double Toro.










They need some rest though I think, smoked good and taste good but was a little squishy. Maybe they will harden up some after a while.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> I got 2 of those in today. Safe to have one ROTT or should I rest both, never had one before.


I would smoke one now for a baseline. Put the other down for a few months. Back when I got this fiver I was in to the larger sized gars up to 6x60. That was two years ago. Now i save those for yard gars and only purchase up to Robusto at max. I did just get a 50ct box Robusto to put down to rest. They are a great value/cost benefit smoke in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

BigPuffer said:


> I was wondering what you meant when you said he convinced you


yes sir, and its not that hard to convince me to buy cigars right now haha


----------



## Cherokee98

Hammer and sickle









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> yes sir, and its not that hard to convince me to buy cigars right now haha


Glad I could play my part. Great smoke.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks for the brain Crack @LeatherNeck. ... Diesel Uncut UHC...and Tarrazzu Costa Rican









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

WABOOM said:


> Mb3, robusto


I loved it, so I bought a 10 pack of torpedoes. Now I have to be patient lol.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> @Olecharlie, thank you for one of my new favorites!


Glad you enjoyed it, I like those myself and they're in a decent price range.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 217257


----------



## Gumby-cr

I believe this is a new size for the RC Cromagnon. It's 4.5 by 60 and its a box press. Either way it was fantastic :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

HE, short corona


----------



## greasemonger

Curivari Ciclope 554. Not bad but somewhere in between the BV and Socrates in strength and body. I think I'll stick with the Socrates.


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake to start off


----------



## Madderduro

so far today...fbb...a warped maestro Del tiempo which wasn't very impressive now trying out this DPG 15 yr anniversary got high hopes becuz a) its a mf b) these suckers ain't cheap!!!!


----------



## Randy956

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ohana and Costa Rican
> 
> View attachment 215194


How was it?


----------



## WABOOM

Super Premium Seconds Villazon !!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped to pick up may favorite Hofbrau Dunkel and had to try this Ciudad Se Musica since I live in Nashville. Nashville-based Crowned Heads pays Tribute to it’s home with the Montecristo Ciudad de Musica, Spanish for city of music, is a reference to Nashville and its storied history in music. It’s kind of unsual in a good way, fresh ground black pepper, bitter wood, nuts. After an inch leather and cream kick in, musky bitter wood hit me at 1/3rd. The strength is kicking up medium-full and the body remains medium. It will be interesting to see how the stick finishes. 

Nashville is a “Wonderful City” other than drive time traffic. Our infrastructure stinks, a multicultural friendly city with a small town feel. I’m happy to smoke this cigar in Tribute to the city that has supported our livelihood and to Crowned Heads that is awesome as well. Is this cigar on my top 10 list, nope maybe my bottom 10 but it’s well worth a try for all those that can relate to Nashville and Crowned Heads!


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think I need a little break from cigars because this LP Flying Pig #9 didn't do anything for me and I love all the other sizes in the line. Maybe I just got a bad one too :noidea:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Good ole B&M price


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I think I need a little break from cigars because this LP Flying Pig #9 didn't do anything for me and I love all the other sizes in the line. Maybe I just got a bad one too :noidea:


I know exactly what you mean, haven't smoked one yet but have one in the cooker, think I will let it stay for a few months. I kinda felt the same way with a Liga feral flying pig, it was ROTT !

Our palate, food we have eaten, storage so many factors come into play, I always go for a second round!


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 217353
I reach into the humi without my readin glasses on and grabbed a dang ole AF best seller nattey, the band fell off. but man it sure kicked life in the butt!!! Lol I really needed this..


----------



## Wildman9907

well decided to stop at a small local B&M to try something new. I just walk in and tell her I'm looking for 2 smokes not over 10$ and surprise me. First one is this Romeo San Andres. nice smooth smoke I would say medium body. bit of a roasted cocoa taste to it. I like it. 8.25 price

Later tonight will be the my father la opulencia. priced at 11.25 but she like that I just tell her to pick me some so she does it for 10.25 haha


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

First stick from my noob sampler trade courtesy of @Fusion, so I thought I'd give one of his favorites a try. Beautiful day for my first Buenaventura.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Madderduro

da bears da bears da bears da bears


----------



## msmith1986

Good thing I don't deliver babies. I dropped this one on it's head walking out to the car and cracked it pretty bad.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Trying to enjoy one last day of good weather before this storm ruins my week off work


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Randy956 said:


> How was it?


That was maybe the fifth one I've had and I'm still very impressed with this blend.


----------



## Maxh92

Didn't realize these had a sweetened tip when I bought them. Oh well. Not bad with a cup of coffee on a rainy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Good thing I don't deliver babies. I dropped this one on it's head walking out to the car and cracked it pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Eh, kids are pretty tuff,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

In Laws went to church, wife went to visit her daughter and I have the porch to myself,
Norteno
View attachment 217385


----------



## Madderduro

some perdomo I've never tried... not to shabby of a smoke


----------



## Piper

AF Gran Reserva, compliments of @huffer33. This has been resting in my humidor for about five months. Fantastic burn and splendid taste. Chasing it with a Hayman's Old Tom gin and tonic. Lobster dinner upcoming. Life is good. Thanks John.


----------



## mpomario

First of these. Pretty good, didn't care for the La Antigua. I still love the FDLA. Can't wait till my box gets here next week with some CF Maduro Miami Reservas in tow. Been really curious about The Aganorsa leafs. About to head out to my boys HS graduation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Comped golf at a casino with the wife for the night calls for some Padron 7000 Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

BV Petit. Colin might be onto something with these. Not the best construction or burn, but flavor and value with these 4.25x54's makes it a great $4 or less smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOF Serie B









Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Madderduro

next box purchase might have to be these


----------



## Gummy Jones

5 of us had la imperiosa double robustos last night but forgot to take a pic

With @mambo5


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> next box purchase might have to be these


Those are sooooo freakin good :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Bmb


----------



## WABOOM

Fable Fourth Prime courtesy of @GOT14U 
Thank you. These are tasty !! Much appreciated.


----------



## Maxh92

Not too bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Alec Bradley Lost Art- Prime Minister box pressed

Strong but really great flavors that are actually easy to differentiate. Coffee kiss, leather, oak, with a pepper smelling smoke. Really nice! Should last me the whole game, go Rockets? I dunno?


----------



## poppajon75

Maxh92 said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your take on those? I picked up a 5er for cheap and I want to give then a full 6 month nap.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Holler-day Weekend Y'all @Thig. @JtAv8tor Thanks for the libation and cigar. Both are stellar and so are you.









Modus to the rescue! Saved it 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Thig

Hickorynut said:


> Happy Holler-day Weekend Y'all @Thig. @JtAv8tor Thanks for the libation and cigar. Both are stellar and so are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Glad you're enjoying it.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

NL 1990, second half was so good.
Torpedo was definitely different from Toro, sweeter, maybe a different batch or just a different blend.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

To end the night...









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Fable Fourth Prime courtesy of @GOT14U
> Thank you. These are tasty !! Much appreciated.


Love those sticks! Glad you lit it up!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Today's lineup
Velvet Rat courtesy of @Regiampiero
Abe Flores Serie Privada courtesy of @Discreetpuffer
LFD Reserva Especial


----------



## Travoline

Olecharlie said:


> Stopped to pick up may favorite Hofbrau Dunkel and had to try this Ciudad Se Musica since I live in Nashville. Nashville-based Crowned Heads pays Tribute to it's home with the Montecristo Ciudad de Musica, Spanish for city of music, is a reference to Nashville and its storied history in music. It's kind of unsual in a good way, fresh ground black pepper, bitter wood, nuts. After an inch leather and cream kick in, musky bitter wood hit me at 1/3rd. The strength is kicking up medium-full and the body remains medium. It will be interesting to see how the stick finishes.
> 
> Nashville is a "Wonderful City" other than drive time traffic. Our infrastructure stinks, a multicultural friendly city with a small town feel. I'm happy to smoke this cigar in Tribute to the city that has supported our livelihood and to Crowned Heads that is awesome as well. Is this cigar on my top 10 list, nope maybe my bottom 10 but it's well worth a try for all those that can relate to Nashville and Crowned Heads!


I am not sure what you are talking about... Nashville stinks, not worth the visit and for sure not worth the move. Just trust me everyone on that. Stay away!

Hahaha


----------



## Travoline

Haven't had one of these in a while, probably a year. Still hands down my favorite smoke! I bought a box 4 or 5 years back, only 3 more left in cooler. Might have to grab another box.

View attachment 217577


----------



## GOT14U

Matilde Quadrata and a frostie root beer 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

Brickhouse


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting the day off with one of Mr. Caldwell's creations. 
The King Is Dead









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Cherokee98

Monte media Noche









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

I'm gonna end up buying 3 or 4 boxes of this breakfast. The whole line is good, one box of each flavor haha


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 Fuente Fuente,
View attachment 217609


----------



## Madderduro

warped futuro...been trying to find sticks I haven't smoked yet that might be enjoyable...which doesn't leave me with many maduros to choose from lol...been smoking a lot of lighter stuff which ain't my realm but tell ya what man this stick here is a lil bit of alright


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## huffer33

Little burst of sunshine.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Padilla miami


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


I'm thinking I'd like a report on that one!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

Spending a little time with Uncle Lee before church and the graduation party. I'll be sad when these are all gone out of the humidor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Singularé Anunnaki 
As the raindrops fall.

View attachment 217634


----------



## George007

Cafe con leche at 8am. Wife and I smoked these 2 Padron 80th after dinner.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Starting off this morning watching the F1 race while enjoying this Nub Maduro and my coffee. It's going to be a long day of race watching!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bws rohrshach


----------



## WABOOM

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds, corona


----------



## Kidvegas

MOW Armada

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TCstr8

UC and some yard work









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Another new for me Curivari, this time the Achilles, i cant tell much difference between this and the Buenaventura, Ill stick with the Buenaventura as they are much cheaper lol, still need to find some of the others to try, thank you @WNYTony for this one


----------



## Madderduro

fbb...smoke way to many of these


----------



## greasemonger

Foundation Charter Oak maduro. First one had major draw issues, but this one is sublime. Glad I never make final opinions on just one stick (got three of these to try out)


----------



## Kidvegas

Jose Blanco Senorial Maduro

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TCstr8

5 Vegas while still doing yard work...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Very smooth, rich creamy light leathery taste to it. smoke extremely smooth perfect draw


----------



## Nology

Surprisingly not that bad.
View attachment 217738


----------



## TexaSmoke

#2 today. Finally trying this one out from @Sophie0503









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm interested in your take on that. I have some monster perfecto 660 Armadas I'm waiting impatiently to try.


Kidvegas said:


> MOW Armada
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Petit robusto at Union Cigar Club. Man holidays are crazy here in Gettysburg. Getting ready to go cook some burgers at mom's house soon.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Charter Oak and port
Pretty good smoke so far


----------



## Madderduro

la mission...decent


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I'm interested in your take on that. I have some monster perfecto 660 Armadas I'm waiting impatiently to try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Really good smoke brother! IMO they need considerable rest to get really good around 9 months to a year. Tried a few awhile back basically ROTT and had a lot of draw problems. Probably my favorite of the MOW lineup

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Really good smoke brother! IMO they need considerable rest to get really good around 9 months to a year. Tried a few awhile back basically ROTT and had a lot of draw problems. Probably my favorite of the MOW lineup
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I still haven't tried one, but I might have to soon. I got them in February or March and they were soggy wet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Have really been enjoying these Leccia Whites I grabbed a long time ago. Just a nice smooth no spicy medium body that's always good

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Have really been enjoying these Leccia Whites I grabbed a long time ago. Just a nice smooth no spicy medium body that's always good
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


He's got some good sticks out there. I love his Luchador

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> He's got some good sticks out there. I love his Luchador
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Another goodie from Sam and well under the radar! They just need some time and WHAMO !!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Madderduro

love these


----------



## TexaSmoke

#3 today 
Cain F550 Straight Ligero...the Marlboro Red of my cigar collection. Stout and strong. On the Pit I've got a shoulder roast from a grass fed cow a friend raised with some red potatoes, garlic, butter, and locally made pork sausage. In my glass is Lone Star beer, the official beer of Texas.

Edit....oops, sorry @UBC03 just noticed one of my tiny guys snuck his toes in the pic.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

BLTC Royalty. First time with this, but an instant BLTC classic. Still full bodied and more medium in strength. The corojo wrapper and Honduran binder give it baking spices and some earthiness. Very nice relaxing smoke. I recommend adding it to y'alls ever growing must try list, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> BLTC Royalty. First time with this, but an instant BLTC classic. Still full bodied and more medium in strength. The corojo wrapper and Honduran binder give it baking spices and some earthiness. Very nice relaxing smoke. I recommend adding it to y'alls ever growing must try list, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think I have one in the tupper. Maybe that will be #4 today.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez

Kristoff Corojo Limitada Robusto


----------



## Randy956




----------



## Hickorynut

Got the acreage mowed and limbed...had a wonderful ribs dinner and enjoying this CFED Project7......ahhhhhhhhh...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili


I like those


----------



## Hickorynut

+1 


Randy956 said:


> I like those


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

PDR and rum with burgers and smoked meatloaf cooking in the background


----------



## Maxh92

poppajon75 said:


> What's your take on those? I picked up a 5er for cheap and I want to give then a full 6 month nap.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


For what I got to smoke, it was a good mild-medium smoke. Was interrupted about 2/3rds in. I'm not sure how much rest that it had. If my memory serves, it was about 4-5 months. I would smoke another.

Today's smoke. Very good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, man. Thats a beautiful pic. If it were a habano, it could be confused for one of those @bpegler beauties....
Enjoy the vacay, brother.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## cracker1397

I don’t have any of those nice custom rolls he always smokes. The scenery here is incredible. 5 days isn’t going to be enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> I don't have any of those nice custom rolls he always smokes. The scenery here is incredible. 5 days isn't going to be enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Custom rolls would cut a day off the vacay. Enjoy the time off. Well deserved.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## SilkyJ

Enjoy the vacation, this is what it's like in my part of Florida for my vacation


----------



## Wildman9907

well I figured since I kept seeing these in here I would try it out. I've only had it acclimating two weeks though so we will see. Along with a little Johnnie Walker Gold Reserve


----------



## Olecharlie

This BLT Bishops Blend Rocks! Meaty, dark rich chocolate pepperd smoke, mighty fine indeed!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I'm thinking I'd like a report on that one!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Nicely rolled, excellent draw, just not in my flavor profile...


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking an unbanded 'Nica Puro' from ELCigars.
Great construction. And a very good smoke.
It's a Toro and I'm about halfway. 
I'd definitely smoke more of these.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

That's summer in Florida, sir. Not a good place to spend your vacation.


SilkyJ said:


> Enjoy the vacation, this is what it's like in my part of Florida for my vacation


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


----------



## Matfam1

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Happy Birthday brother

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Matfam1 said:


> Happy Birthday brother
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!


----------



## SilkyJ

Well I've lived here my whole life so I'm used to it. I just took a week off work for my wife's birthday tomorrow so it sucks. At least I've had a couple days to sit around and drink and smoke, it just sucks for her. Hopefully this storm doesn't do anything so i don't get called back into work.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


I thinks thats a pretty good choice. And happy birthing day to your Mom!:grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Davidoff Anniversario No. 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

La Duena Belicoso #2

Time has did this cigar well. It has always been good but after aging a few years it is fantastic!

The band on this cigar just pops. The color of the band and the cigar together look great. Probably my favorite band on a cigar.

View attachment 217858


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father corona,
View attachment 217866


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Happy Birthday, nothing wrong with a Diesel on your BDay, ask the wife to join you on the patio and pour you both a drink


----------



## greasemonger

All my EXs Natural.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Happy Birthday!! You made the right choice on the patio...


----------



## Travoline

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Happy Birthday! You only turn 27 fourteen times, so enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

In honor of your birthday, I chose a stick that you recommended. Good suggestion @LeatherNeck!!!


----------



## Fusion

Rabidawise said:


> In honor of your birthday, I chose a stick that you recommended. Good suggestion @*LeatherNeck*!!!


You seen this @*UBC03* :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise

Fusion said:


> You seen this @*UBC03* :grin2:


Whatcha saying @Fusion??


----------



## Fusion

Rabidawise said:


> Whatcha saying @*Fusion*??


He just loves Toes


----------



## Rabidawise

Fusion said:


> He just loves Toes


I see why!


----------



## WNYTony

Avo 85th Anni LE 2011
Perdomo Habano
Last night in the Blue Grass state called for a Last Call


----------



## Travoline

WNYTony said:


> Avo 85th Anni LE 2011
> Perdomo Habano
> Last night in the Blue Grass state called for a Last Call


One day I will get to be on the links as much as you!


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Got back from the Black Hills this evening and decided to enjoy this

Courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## Discreetpuffer

And smoked these beasts with my pops before I left this morning. The sweet cap was a bit much but the stick was decent. Definitely should just be reserved for drunken nights in NOLA though


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Headed out for an evening smoke









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

leatherneck said:


> for my birthday today i was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop i decided to go with more of a robust diesel uhc. The wife and i were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here i am on the back patio./forums/vb/images/puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


happy birthday brother!!!


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 217914
some J Fuego tonight thanks from @Cigary


----------



## BOSSTANK

Always a good smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I miss the beaches


----------



## tazdvl

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Sorry I'm late to your party!

Happy Birthday!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Madderduro

Happy bday @LeatherNeck! burn a lot of the uf13s & 9s been awhile since I smoked a t52...this one was way down at the bottom of my "big" humidor probably over a year...do not remember these being such pepper bombs...way different flavor profile then those other two


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra 
View attachment 217946


----------



## Wildman9907

can i offer anyome a schmoke and a pancake


----------



## genomez

SilkyJ said:


> Enjoy the vacation, this is what it's like in my part of Florida for my vacation


That's pretty typical in FL especially during the summer. We kind of have a saying when someone comments on the weather being bad. Just give it 30 minutes and it will be beautiful again.

It's crazy how true it is because it will be pouring and a little while later gorgeous out. Of course it's a little different for a tropical storm or hurricane, but some of the most beautiful weather happens after a big storm comes through. It tends to suck out all the clouds with the storm and leaves it with totally clear skies.


----------



## awk6898

Cromagnon Anthropology for the ride home after a 48 hour shift at work... Hope none of our Maryland brothers were stuck in Ellicott City last night...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

I really enjoy these little guys...


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Birthday Mr Padilla....I appreciate your sacrifice....and need to get more as you are the last... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Uncut d.ct with my morning joe courtesy of @Hickorynut


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 217986


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Memorial day off work in 34 years. Thanks to everyone who served, those that wanted to and couldn't and all those who appericate the ones that did!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> My first Memorial day off work in 34 years. Thanks to everyone who served, those that wanted to and couldn't and all those who appericate the ones that did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Well, it's about damn time, then. Enjoy your day off and as always, thank you for your service.


----------



## Randy956

LeatherNeck said:


> For my birthday today I was planning on smoking a much nicer cigar, but since it has been raining non-stop I decided to go with more of a robust Diesel UHC. The wife and I were also gonna go out for some drinks.....but....rain, cast, crutches, and alcohol don't make for a good time. So, here I am on the back patio.:grin2:


Happy birthday!

Thank you for your service. I appreciate it.


----------



## bellts

A. Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## genomez

#2 for the day...while watching the movie 13 Hours.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 218074


----------



## genomez

Any idea what I'm doing wrong with my photos? For some reason they have started posting sideways even though the originals are correctly oriented.


----------



## Westside Threat

No Surrender & Zafra 21










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

One of my favorite smokes.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Sugar Cookie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

AJ New World Connecticut. Good smooth smoke


----------



## Madderduro

gurkha beast...not nearly as atrocious as most gurkhas...note the razor sharp burn line and fine construction lol


----------



## Fusion

cracker1397 said:


> EZ Sugar Cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO you hid your Toes:grin2:

Looks very nice there


----------



## cracker1397

Fusion said:


> LMAO you hid your Toes:grin2:
> 
> Looks very nice there


Lol yeah I didn't want to offend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

cracker1397 said:


> EZ Sugar Cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol...nice toe hide


----------



## Kidvegas

cracker1397 said:


> EZ Sugar Cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dino, will be so proud lmao .......great pic and seegar bro

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Matt_21

genomez said:


> Any idea what I'm doing wrong with my photos? For some reason they have started posting sideways even though the originals are correctly oriented.


I had the same problem. I started taking my pics sideways.


----------



## Wildman9907

Matt_21 said:


> I had the same problem. I started taking my pics sideways.


mine do the same thing, then I tried the sideways thing and it post them upside down haha


----------



## Nology

Wish I tried these a long time ago. Damn good smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

#2 Maduro today this one is just ok but the NP Bold by RP was fantastic!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL and Kona,
View attachment 218154


----------



## TCstr8

K222 with my dad prior to family cookout. (Got pic to upload)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

By far my best cigar smoking experience, I wouldn't neccassiraly say it's because of the actual smoke but rather the first smoke I've had that actually has some rest on it. great taste and over smoothness of it are wonderful. always kinda had in my head that the way you guys talk about resting was maybe exagerated but holy crap. I was wrong again. this has just have two years on it. 
Thank you again @Gummy Jones


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy memorial day


----------



## Maxh92

Thankful for those that have served and fallen so I can enjoy this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Bold and lots of eartyness









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Trying out a new blend, could be a keeper


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 218210
my second venture into the mow, so far purtty good..


----------



## orange87

I'm new to cigars, and up to this point Nat Sherman Host was my favorite cigar. Then I tried a Padron 1964 Anniversary Series and my whole universe changed. It's hard to describe. It tasted so unbelievably smooth, and somehow simple yet very complex at the same time. I'm sorry if that doesn't make sense, but that the only way I can describe it. They've shown in studies that supposed wine experts couldn't really tell the difference between a $5 bottle of wine and a $500 bottle of wine. But I could taste a world of difference between a $5 cigar and this $12 cigar.


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> EZ Sugar Cookie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yunz guys are great.. Except @Rondo .. Jaggoff..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> You seen this @*UBC03* :grin2:


If I get my way, One day it'll be a bannable offense..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Wildman9907

Not horrible but I don't think it's that tasty, couldn't get it to burn even. three years on this one. Not adding this to my buy list though that's for sure


----------



## Kidvegas

An affordable smoke mixed with enough rest to shine....extremely enjoyable! Gracias Ramon

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Trying out a new blend, could be a keeper


Looks great!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

All damn day! Love Saka's creations...he's like a Cigar whisperer! Lol









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> If I get my way, One day it'll be a bannable offense..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Ok, clue a noob in!


----------



## Rabidawise

Wildman9907 said:


> Not horrible but I don't think it's that tasty, couldn't get it to burn even. three years on this one. Not adding this to my buy list though that's for sure


Too much age maybe??


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52,
View attachment 218258


----------



## Wildman9907

Rabidawise said:


> Too much age maybe??


could be, I don't know im a noob haha. I have seen people say they can rest too long though, it could be past its prime


----------



## GOT14U

God everyone should have these Ore ****** in their humy! I screwed myself and didn't get a box. But it is my next purchase! Not bad for a gold miner!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> T52,
> 
> View attachment 218258


Nice, did you hear about their new size for the fitty toooos?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

Wildman9907 said:


> could be, I don't know im a noob haha. I have seen people say they can rest too long though, it could be past its prime


Noob here too, but from what I've read it "seems" like NCs do well with some age while CCs do well with extended age, but don't quote me. I haven't been here long enough to post in the habanos section. I would have to differ to the senior staff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabidawise said:


> Too much age maybe??


Naw, it's just the way RP has gone since Nish took over, IMO


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> Nice, did you hear about their new size for the fitty toooos?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No, but I'm hoping you're gonna tell me it's a lonsdale,,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> God everyone should have these Ore ****** in their humy! I screwed myself and didn't get a box. But it is my next purchase! Not bad for a gold miner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Good to here, been wondering about em,


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Naw, it's just the way RP has gone since Nish took over, IMO


Hmmm, interesting. I have 4 RPs that I got in a sampler, waiting on them to get some short rest. I'll report back on my findings. Though one is a Connie and I'm not looking forward to it. May save it for a guest.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, but I'm hoping you're gonna tell me it's a lonsdale,,,


Honestly I can't remember, read it on Fine Ash. I guess they sent him some prior to their release. They are having a DE event the end of next month here and they are suppose to be there.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Deeees! Are good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, but I'm hoping you're gonna tell me it's a lonsdale,,,


I read it also, its a 6x60 unfortunately


----------



## WNYTony

Le Careme Robusto tonight


----------



## Bird-Dog

Warped Flor Del Valle Las Brumas

View attachment 218290


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Had an EZ Blending Session tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Full moon tonight

My Father La Antiguedad


----------



## porsuk

*Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anniversary Robusto*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,
View attachment 218330


----------



## Hickorynut

Fratello courtesy of the Easter Parade and Terrazzu Costa Rican. And today is..... Tuesday....guess I'll have my maduro Monday....smh.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gummy Jones

Cherokee98 said:


> Bold and lots of eartyness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


i have smoked very many lat zeros

and your description is 100% on point


----------



## Madderduro

cain f...haven't smoked one of these in a long time...they got some spice and bite to em...good cigar


----------



## huffer33

Not sure where I got this but it's been taking up room too long.. not too bad really.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

The maduro version of this is one of my favorite budget smokes.


Madderduro said:


> cain f...haven't smoked one of these in a long time...they got some spice and bite to em...good cigar


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday. I planned on something else for a celebration smoke but it was 96f outside and I wasn't going to be miserable smoking what I had planned. This brass knuckles hit the spot though sitting inside where it was a bearable 82f :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, but I'm hoping you're gonna tell me it's a lonsdale,,,


Corona Viva I believe, ~6x46.


----------



## greasemonger

Cromagnon knuckle dragger.


----------



## disco_potato

I heard you guys like old, dirty cello.

Too damn big San Cristobal Coloso










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I think @Fusion or @Kidvegas recommended the Cafe Noir last week as a chocolate bomb. I found one over the weekend! This lightly box-pressed bar of chocolate is wonderful with my Columbian Supremo this morning. Definitely worth the price of admission, around $6 if I remember correctly. I need some more for some rest. Performing pretty decent in this 94% humidity here too, just have to keep puffing so it doesn't go out, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Banker "Ingot" to start the day


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I think @*Fusion* or @*Kidvegas* recommended the Cafe Noir last week as a chocolate bomb. I found one over the weekend! This lightly box-pressed bar of chocolate is wonderful with my Columbian Supremo this morning. Definitely worth the price of admission, around $6 if I remember correctly. I need some more for some rest. Performing pretty decent in this 94% humidity here too, just have to keep puffing so it doesn't go out, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That was @Kidvegas i never tried that one yet


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking this big girl today thanks to @huffer33
Another fine stick from a fine brother. 
I rarely have the time for a Churchill, but the kids wanted to get out the slip-n-slide and play in the water.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

You gotta try it, it's awesome. I can't imagine what some rest would do. I need more asap, lol.


Fusion said:


> That was @Kidvegas i never tried that one yet


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Happy bday bruh


----------



## Madderduro

good ole PA its either raining or humid


----------



## cracker1397

Long live the king my style is jalepeno 
Courtesy of @disco_potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## php007

Saturday evening/night fun





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

php007 said:


> Saturday evening/night fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn looks good, about my wholes months smoking budget haha


----------



## disco_potato

cracker1397 said:


> Long live the king my style is jalepeno
> Courtesy of @disco_potato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That burn line looks, how I feel.


----------



## msmith1986

Oops. Wrong section for that 1st one.


php007 said:


> Saturday evening/night fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorite dark smokes. My stash is getting alarmingly low. I'm not sure I want to know what boxes of 50 cost these days.....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Back from the gym, a large lunch, and shopping. Been raining constantly for the last 2 days.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Potent.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Saturday evening/night fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see ya..as always great selection

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> One of my favorite dark smokes. My stash is getting alarmingly low. I'm not sure I want to know what boxes of 50 cost these days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great minds bro

I used to have stacks of these years ago.. Someone sent me this. I remember why I'd buy a few boxes at a time.. And they were on clearance where I went for 40-50$ a box..









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## SilkyJ

Not too bad for a $2 stick ROTT. I've spent a lot more for worse.


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Great minds bro
> 
> Not sure if sarcastic or you forgot where it came from, lol. I used to have stacks of these years ago.. Someone sent me this. I remember why I'd buy a few boxes at a time.. And they were on clearance where I went for 40-50$ a box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


I knew you like those, it's not like we talk about them every other month when I post one....lol. I think I'm down to 10 or so left, I'm starting to get worried.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Did you send it to me?


msmith1986 said:


> I knew you like those, it's not like we talk about them every other month when I post one....lol. I think I'm down to 10 or so left, I'm starting to get worried.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just set fire to this.. I don't think ez can make a bad smoke.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I think @Fusion or @Kidvegas recommended the Cafe Noir last week as a chocolate bomb. I found one over the weekend! This lightly box-pressed bar of chocolate is wonderful with my Columbian Supremo this morning. Definitely worth the price of admission, around $6 if I remember correctly. I need some more for some rest. Performing pretty decent in this 94% humidity here too, just have to keep puffing so it doesn't go out, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


&#128077;&#128077; They do really well with a proper nap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V and Costa Rican,
#tattuesday
View attachment 218458

Okay, it's officially hot out here, gonna have to think about switching my afternoon coffee for unsweetened iced tea!


----------



## Sophie0503

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva Serie V and Costa Rican,
> #tattuesday
> View attachment 218458
> 
> Okay, it's officially hot out here, gonna have to think about switching my afternoon coffee for unsweetened iced tea!


always a good bet right there buddy..


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Did you send it to me?
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


If that was the only one you had, then yes. Barely a month ago, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

disco_potato said:


> That burn line looks, how I feel.


Yeah smoking on the beach isn't easy. Super windy but I make do lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FDLA and a great beer on this 96F day in Vacaville


----------



## Cherokee98

My first Punch.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I think @Fusion or @Kidvegas recommended the Cafe Noir last week as a chocolate bomb. I found one over the weekend! This lightly box-pressed bar of chocolate is wonderful with my Columbian Supremo this morning. Definitely worth the price of admission, around $6 if I remember correctly. I need some more for some rest. Performing pretty decent in this 94% humidity here too, just have to keep puffing so it doesn't go out, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I knew you'd dig that one!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## disco_potato

cracker1397 said:


> Yeah smoking on the beach isn't easy. Super windy but I make do lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't have to tell me. Most of the time when I smoke I'm either walking with the dog, sitting outside in an open area, or at the dog park with no cover. The burn is almost never on point and pretty early on I stopped caring unless it gets really out of whack.


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> If that was the only one you had, then yes. Barely a month ago, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The blank band I use fell off..thanks bro .. They are great smokes

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Olecharlie

I “Love Tattoos”, think I will pass on the body pericing!


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores SP5

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's Tattoo Tuesday, so why not!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Lit a Gran Habano Connecticut #1 when I left work. It only lasted maybe 40 minutes at the most. 
Now I've just lit a Don Tomas Clasico by this 'roaring fire' lol.


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> I "Love Tattoos", think I will pass on the body pericing!


That's a good stick!


----------



## genomez

Still on my Davidoff kick...this one is new to me.


----------



## Navistar

Light creamy smoke for a hot day.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Meh.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Stogiepuffer said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed the several I've had. Was eyeballing one for tonight but Noah and his ark just passed my hotel so I'll likely burn it for breakfast.


----------



## ebnash

I can’t believe the transition from shaggy to wrapper on this. The 1/2" of no wrapper portion was terrible. Harsh and pepper burn. I honestly thought I would not be smoking this very long. As soon as the wrapper came into play, it transitioned into to this wonderful balanced sweetness on the tip of the tongue with woodsy and leather notes behind it. I am shocked at how good this cigar tastes and an eye opener at how much influence the wrapper has on a smoke. I can’t wait to see how the remaining 3 develop over a little time.


----------



## mrmcfly

Relaxing after an 11 hour day at work with a Hoyo de Monterey Churchill
and a lovely bourbon barrel ale to accompany it.


----------



## WABOOM

O, robusto. This one is particularly strong. I've smoked kind of a lot of O's and this one is a powerhouse. I've had it for almost 2 years too.


----------



## tazdvl

Stogiepuffer said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hate to see a brother suffer. Feel free to send me however many you have left and I'll be happy to give them a proper Viking burial.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## ice_nyne

Do love a smooth Avo and a brew. Wish I could support the habit on a daily basis.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Very nice


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

Well rested RP The Edge Habano. 
View attachment 218650


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Enjoying this, my first, cant remember where i got it, if it was from you, sorry:smile2:


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 218674
lol she's come up with some kinda coffee with some liqueur in it, lol but I sure ain't snarlin my nose up.. lol


----------



## Matfam1

Fusion said:


> Enjoying this, my first, cant remember where i got it, if it was from you, sorry:smile2:


Been eyeing those, how was it. Knowing it was gifted, I feel almost safe in asking...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Matfam1 said:


> Been eyeing those, how was it. Knowing it was gifted, I feel almost safe in asking...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was good, i liked it, med to full, kind of a malty taste with just a hint of pepper best i can describe it, i would smoke another without a problem, not sure if i would pay the asking price for one though. Then again im cheap lol


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Nobles for Tat Tuesday


----------



## msmith1986

I just smoked one of those the other day. I enjoyed it, but in the same price range I'll take BLTC and Saka smokes over them any day.


Fusion said:


> It was good, i liked it, med to full, kind of a malty taste with just a hint of pepper best i can describe it, i would smoke another without a problem, not sure if i would pay the asking price for one though. Then again im cheap lol


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Not too bad. Interesting but not my cup of tea. Gotta at least try the white yet, but when these are gone I won't get any more of them.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Genesis the Project with Sumatra,
View attachment 218706


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Not too bad. Interesting but not my cup of tea. Gotta at least try the white yet, but when these are gone I won't get any more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What is it? The suspense is killing me..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

^^^^ second picture he is holding the band..Obsidian Black


Stogiepuffer said:


> What is it? The suspense is killing me..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lp feral...6 mo. rest really brought the oils out of it...the wrapper is actually slick to the point its not easy to keep ahold of...flavors have dramatically changed thou...this might be one of the older ones...dunno but a 1/3 in and its getting pretty tasty


----------



## Hickorynut

Maestro Del Tiempo and Costa Rican...straight cut and smoking wonderfully. Good flavors but it's not a Corto.....but it is very good!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

AB sungrown for breakfast


----------



## huffer33

And... still raining









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Not too bad. Interesting but not my cup of tea. Gotta at least try the white yet, but when these are gone I won't get any more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those need a lot of rest before they are any good. But I agree, I wouldn't buy more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A very fine piece of munitions here from one Mario to another. FQ Proper. Very good smoke. Probably not the best choice for a breakfast cigar but loving it. I'll have to sit for a while after this one. One of The longest finishes I've had. @mrolland5500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This little guy early morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its a Lancero kinda day


----------



## Madderduro

RC cromagnon....landed a big job interview for friday had to go get nerd clothes...my sympathies go out to any of my botl that have to wear a tie every day!!! ain't worn one in 6 years keep thinking I gotta reach for wrist control to get out of a choke


----------



## BOSSTANK

Taking a break from yard work, had to retreat from the wind. 
Its freaking HOT outside!


----------



## huffer33

Sun is peeking through for a minute... Finally made it over 70 here. I haven't had one of these in a long time. Not bad but not remarkable either.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Madderduro said:


> RC cromagnon....landed a big job interview for friday had to go get nerd clothes...my sympathies go out to any of my botl that have to wear a tie every day!!! ain't worn one in 6 years keep thinking I gotta reach for wrist control to get out of a choke


Looking good brother. Congrats on the interview!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## UBC03

Had this on the way home.. It was weird I've smoked quite a few of these. In the second third of this one I got hit with a walnut and cherry taste. It was great..

Thanks for the smoke @SoCal Gunner









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> A very fine piece of munitions here from one Mario to another. FQ Proper. Very good smoke. Probably not the best choice for a breakfast cigar but loving it. I'll have to sit for a while after this one. One of The longest finishes I've had. @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are $

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

J Fuego Americana......Rustic as hell but smooth....and doesn't give a crap how humid it is....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Knuckle Dragger on a beautifully warm and glorious Wednesday!









Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

A Little Yellow Cake for my afternoon snack


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff GC,
View attachment 218802


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pre dinner smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

My Happy place.
View attachment 218810


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cedar bomb :grin2: No idea how old this box is that I got last year as the shop I bought them from sadly went out of business last year too.


----------



## Wildman9907

perfect evening here in Pa


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Black Honey









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I've had Strep since Sunday night and today is the first day I've felt like a living human. If it weren't for the antibiotics and steroids, I think I'd still be laid up in the bed. 
Anyway, maybe it's too soon to smoke a cigar because this Leccia White is just tasting like burnt coffee and burning tires. Hell, I tried being human again....guess I'm not quite there yet.:frown2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Dude, don't push it. Give it a few more days.


LeatherNeck said:


> I've had Strep since Sunday night and today is the first day I've felt like a living human. If it weren't for the antibiotics and steroids, I think I'd still be laid up in the bed.
> Anyway, maybe it's too soon to smoke a cigar because this Leccia White is just tasting like burnt coffee and burning tires. Hell, I tried being human again....guess I'm not quite there yet.:frown2:


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

It was a humid 30+*C today but, now it's not too bad out.
Lit up an EZ Chris(?)
Gave it a nice straight cut. There was a visible vortex shaped plug right dead center under the cap. No matter how Id have clipped it (V or punch or straight) it would have had a tight draw. Used my Modus 2 to pull it out and now its got a vortex shaped hole. Draw is better now.
Well shoot. As Im typing this the damned thing went out on me. Thats odd. I didnt stop puffing in my usual rhythm.
Well...I'll light'r back up and see what comes next.

And brother @LeatherNeck feel better soon man. Don't push it. And if youre going to smoke something smoke a yard gar so if it tastes off its no big deal. 

*** I relit as I was waiting for the pictures to load and man, I just got a big hit of caramel and chocolate. That's what I was waiting for!


----------



## Matt_21

Three relights and I pulled another plug. And I'm only this far in. Fairly disappointed. This being my first of this brand I was expecting to get punched in the mouth with awesomeness.


----------



## Westside Threat

Matt_21 said:


> Three relights and I pulled another plug. And I'm only this far in. Fairly disappointed. This being my first of this brand I was expecting to get punched in the mouth with awesomeness.


That's a huge bummer.


----------



## Matt_21

Westside Threat said:


> That's a huge bummer.


It is. But I'm no quitter lol
There's still some good flavours here so that's a positive.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Asylum Nyctophilia compliments of @Scotchpig from the newbie sampler trade. I can't find this size anywhere but it seems to be a 440. If only I could get the Asylum 13 in this size. This is great, thanks Scott.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Fired up this lil guy on a pizza run









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## SilkyJ

No. 9 with coffee on the last night of week off work


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Taking a break from yard work, had to retreat from the wind.
> Its freaking HOT outside!


Everybody needs to buy these up from the devil site! I've bought a good bit and so have some others here and so far no complaints. If you like Nica Libre and don't mind a 54 RG (my limit), then I think you'll enjoy them. If not, I'd be interested in buying them from you. 
Seriously though, great stick that has recently dipped into the budget category (if bought from c-bid). 
As you were...carry on.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,
View attachment 218930


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK

LeatherNeck said:


> Everybody needs to buy these up from the devil site! I've bought a good bit and so have some others here and so far no complaints. If you like Nica Libre and don't mind a 54 RG (my limit), then I think you'll enjoy them. If not, I'd be interested in buying them from you.
> Seriously though, great stick that has recently dipped into the budget category (if bought from c-bid).
> As you were...carry on.


I scored a box of them for a pretty good price, also scored a box of the double toro not in this pic.


----------



## Bird-Dog

2009-ish Camacho 10th Anniversary

View attachment 218962


----------



## BOSSTANK

First Serie O for me... so far super tight draw... hope it losens up


----------



## tazdvl

Love these...
















Sorry, didn't get a pic before it was a nub. Smoked it until it burned my fingers. Never got hot or squishy. I'm definitely a happy camper. The pale liquid is Tulamore Dew, BTW.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## BOSSTANK

I need one of those Modus thigamabobs right about now... about to bust out the needle nose pliers... recut and half way a tad better draw so far


----------



## WNYTony

2018 Mule Kick for golf









Now relaxing with this La Gloria Cubana


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ahh... much better... Smokin like a BOSS now


----------



## BOSSTANK

Early morning smoke.
First one of these sticks for me, wont be my last. This one is box worthy.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


>


How did you like it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tony, is that your new pic glove?


WNYTony said:


> 2018 Mule Kick for golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now relaxing with this La Gloria Cubana


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Castta Criollo and Sumatra,
View attachment 219018


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Tony, is that your new pic glove?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good to see you noticed !


----------



## huffer33

Zino classic. I'm not sure if this is from before the reblend. Nice medium woody creamy smoke with a touch of spice.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Last call for drive time rd 2


----------



## Hickorynut

La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte and French Roast......mmmmmmmmm









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Three relights and I pulled another plug. And I'm only this far in. Fairly disappointed. This being my first of this brand I was expecting to get punched in the mouth with awesomeness.


Wanna get punched in the mouth by awsomeness? I'll be in Canada in August 

Ezra is a great cigar, but a hoo- man still rolled it, don't give up!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Ewood

BOSSTANK said:


> I scored a box of them for a pretty good price, also scored a box of the double toro not in this pic.


Oh so I see you out bid me on the T52 sampler 

But I totally agree the nicas are great with some rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Wanna get punched in the mouth by awsomeness? I'll be in Canada in August
> 
> Ezra is a great cigar, but a hoo- man still rolled it, don't give up!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Brother, if you end up near me, let me know. We can meet up for a smoke.

Yeah, anything hand made and mass produced... you're going to find a flaw here or there. This won't keep me away from the brand... was just disappointed. 
I wanted my first to be special hahaha :vs_laugh:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte and French Roast......mmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


How is this different from the CORE? My guess is it is as good as the CORE.


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How is this different from the CORE? My guess is it is as good as the CORE.


CORE is like a Norteno....this is like a chocolate expresso cinnamon roll!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

I don't want to jack the thread but, I wanted to put this with my other posts about my EZ stick that was plugged and went out on me.
I posted a picture on instagram and EZ saw it. They told me to email them and they'd make it right. (Any time someone has a problem with their cigars they said).
Through email I said I know this will happen with cigars and I hadn't even bought this from them I got it from someone else. They still offered to send me a replacement!
Just wanted to put out there what I solid bunch of guys they are over at Ezra Zion.


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> Asylum Nyctophilia compliments of @Scotchpig from the newbie sampler trade. I can't find this size anywhere but it seems to be a 440. If only I could get the Asylum 13 in this size. This is great, thanks Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's 4x44.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CloakedInSmoke said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


They are a good smoke. I have enjoyed the few that I've picked up. Defiantly worth trying if you haven't.


----------



## mpomario

Thanks Spring Pass. EZ Second Amendment. Great smoke. This is the third EZ smoke I've had and they keep getting better. The AME was a bit disappointing, the Jamais Vu was very good. This SA is great. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Camacho Churchill courtesy of @Matfam1 Thanks man, been looking forward to this guy


----------



## msmith1986

Brazilia and Columbian. Hopefully I can get caught up on some work today and not have to work on my birthday tomorrow.









Sent from I can't be sure....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

Room 101 Series A Connie I found in the discount bin at the lounge. Good smoke.

View attachment 219058


----------



## BOSSTANK

Matt_21 said:


> I don't want to jack the thread but, I wanted to put this with my other posts about my EZ stick that was plugged and went out on me.
> I posted a picture on instagram and EZ saw it. They told me to email them and they'd make it right. (Any time someone has a problem with their cigars they said).
> Through email I said I know this will happen with cigars and I hadn't even bought this from them I got it from someone else. They still offered to send me a replacement!
> Just wanted to put out there what I solid bunch of guys they are over at Ezra Zion.


That's pretty cool... I wish they would make more of them at a time... I still haven't gotten to try one yet.


----------



## disco_potato

Johnny Tobacconaut

Spicy start, smooth finish.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Thompson sent me a M365ii instead of a F55. Pretty good. Was a single with a big order so I'll settle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Gran Habano Corojo #5 corona :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

La Galera Maduro









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Diesel from @Gummy Jones sticker says its 3 years old, not sure which kind of Diesel it is but good it is, thank you sir


----------



## BOSSTANK

Still one of my favorites


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> Thompson sent me a M365ii instead of a F55. Pretty good. Was a single with a big order so I'll settle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those Ive been wanting to try.


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> I have one of those Ive been wanting to try.


Not as good as the F 55.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> I scored a box of them for a pretty good price, also scored a box of the double toro not in this pic.


Nice haul there buddy! Here's to hoping I'm on Santa's good list, lol. 
**That was ment as a joke not actual solicitation for your cigars...seriously!**


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> This Diesel from @Gummy Jones sticker says its 3 years old, not sure which kind of Diesel it is but good it is, thank you sir


Hair of the Dog aka HOT DOG, HOTD, or Hot D


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Hair of the Dog aka HOT DOG, HOTD, or Hot D


Thats the one, thank you sir


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick from close to the bottom of a humidor that I haven't actually seen the bottom of in quite a while.
View attachment 219146

Seems to be a Nicaraguan profile with maybe an Ecuadorian or possibly a Mexican wrapper, light pepper, baking spices a touch of cocoa on the back side of the retro.


----------



## droy1958

Leaf & Bean by Esteban.....


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fusion said:


> This Diesel from @Gummy Jones sticker says its 3 years old, not sure which kind of Diesel it is but good it is, thank you sir


hopefully it performed rott


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bout time this guy met the flame


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> 2018 Mule Kick for golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now relaxing with this La Gloria Cubana


What did you think of the 2018 mule? Mine was super oily! Didn't think it was as good as last years but still a good smoke.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> What did you think of the 2018 mule? Mine was super oily! Didn't think it was as good as last years but still a good smoke.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Agree on both counts. My immediate thoughts were it needs rest and I liked last year's better. Wrapper is much darker and I was going to say more rich and toothy but oily is just as descriptive.


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Cedar bomb :grin2: No idea how old this box is that I got last year as the shop I bought them from sadly went out of business last year too.


Got this one out to partake with you. Probably my oldest stick. Apparently they were the best in 2005 by the Rob Report... And it's not always mold this time.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

On the menu for tonight, courtesy of @huffer33
John will be tagged in everything I smoke for the remainder of 2018 thanks to a few fantastic MAW selections...









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Tulse

Put this La Boheme out of its misery at halfway point--- Let the fat lady sing.

But giving Aging Room a little redemption now with a Mi Tierra, which I quite like!

View attachment 219210


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> Put this La Boheme out of its misery at halfway point--- Let the fat lady sing.
> 
> But giving Aging Room a little redemption now with a Mi Tierra, which I quite like!
> 
> View attachment 219210


The La Boheme was no good? I just ordered a few!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

the problem with smoking these sticks from @Gummy Jones is I don't want to smoke any of my other ones haha..
Thank you to @LeatherNeck for the tip on getting my pics to show up correctly


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ Eminence









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Warpped La Colmena Black Honey courtesy of @ebnash, thanks Eric, we all pretty muck know how goods these are, for me my first and "Excellent" underestimates these! Just perfect burn, draw an flavor!


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> The La Boheme was no good? I just ordered a few!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Not for me. One single bland note. Granted, this one is ROTT.

I got them with that CI deal, so effectively 10 for $20. Will be worth it to put them down for a year just as an aging experiment.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> Not for me. One single bland note. Granted, this one is ROTT.
> 
> I got them with that CI deal, so effectively 10 for $20. Will be worth it to put them down for a year just as an aging experiment.


I grabbed that deal as well. Just haven't tried one. Hope some rest compliments them

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

I've only had the Encantador. I liked it, but not sure about the regular one.


TexaSmoke said:


> The La Boheme was no good? I just ordered a few!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MoW Puro Authentico maduro. Love these things, one of my favorite coronas. Rain here...again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Bishop's 2018 with Oyster City Druler Stout. Luckily I had a single BB from the B&M instead of having one from the box split, but its still new enough to be considered ROTT. The other 10 nap a while.


----------



## Rondo

Number nine
Number nine

View attachment 219258


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Getting hot in Colorado so it was time to have a Hefeweizen and try out this DE Smoking Monk. Love the smell and the aftertaste is great...but it’s leaving a weird taste on the draw...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon Northern,
View attachment 219282


----------



## Fusion

Yep, Again:smile2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

View attachment 219298


----------



## TCstr8

My 2nd one of the night (first can be found in the Habanos forum) was a Don pepin Garcia Blue. Thought I took a pic but maybe a few too many dribks. Picked it up at one of the locals a few months ago. Enjoyable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Wildman9907 said:


> the problem with smoking these sticks from @Gummy Jones is I don't want to smoke any of my other ones haha..
> Thank you to @LeatherNeck for the tip on getting my pics to show up correctly


No prob bob. Glad you gotter figured out!:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> Thats the one, thank you sir


Damn good smoke, right @OneStrangeOne? Wish they were still in production. I haven't even had one in about a year. Matter of fact, the last one I smoked was from you Nathan.They're still around I've just not picked up any in a long time. :dunno:


----------



## tazdvl

It was taunting me, I tell you! Sitting there in it's acrylic jar, waiting to join all of the other soldiers in the humidor! I bet it thought that because there are more troops arriving tomorrow I'd take it out of quarantine early! Just because my acrylic isolation chambers are almost full! I haven't even raided the wife's Tupperware cupboard yet!

Due to this square little dudes arrogance, he had to be incinerated!









Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn good smoke, right @*OneStrangeOne*? Wish they were still in production. I haven't even had one in about a year. Matter of fact, the last one I smoked was from you Nathan.They're still around I've just not picked up any in a long time. :dunno:


Picked up a few from @Gummy Jones when he has his sale, he had a 5/15 date on them so they had a great rest, i did enjoy it


----------



## mpomario

Amazon Basin. Good. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Next victim


----------



## WNYTony

Regius Black


----------



## BOSSTANK

Meh


----------



## msmith1986

I managed to get a bunch of both sizes. Love them things.


greasemonger said:


> Bishop's 2018 with Oyster City Druler Stout. Luckily I had a single BB from the B&M instead of having one from the box split, but its still new enough to be considered ROTT. The other 10 nap a while.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Matt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Matfam1 said:


> Happy Birthday Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. We'll see how happy it is, I have one project to get finished after I get up this afternoon, lol. I brought the stress level down some in the past week, but still have to figure out a bunch of the details.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

E.P. Carrillo Seleccion' Oscuro. Very nice so far









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Good morning Puff.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy belated birthday!


msmith1986 said:


> Thanks bro. We'll see how happy it is, I have one project to get finished after I get up this afternoon, lol. I brought the stress level down some in the past week, but still have to figure out a bunch of the details.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UC Maduro.
And happy birthday to @msmith1986

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday good fellow!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

Hope you have a good one Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Birthing Day to your Mom!


msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a slow....down....Friday and a new month..... 

Joya Black and French Roast....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Wildman9907

just a little guy before I have to head to the airport


----------



## Alrightdriver

What kind of table lighter is that? Don't think I've seen one before.


Hickorynut said:


> It's a slow....down....Friday and a new month.....
> 
> Joya Black and French Roast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Mi Amor Reserva...Sans foot band. So good.
View attachment 219441


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAN!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finally found a good time to light this Opus X. Won this in a contest months back. I'd probably never buy one of these for myself. Nice smoke but much milder than I thought it would be. Cherry for 14 years of teaching and my son graduating from HS. Oh yeah, happy Fuente Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Finally found a good time to light this Opus X. Won this in a contest months back. I'd probably never buy one of these for myself. Nice smoke but much milder than I thought it would be. Cherry for 14 years of teaching and my son graduating from HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats all around @mpomario
Well deserved!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> What kind of table lighter is that? Don't think I've seen one before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Alec Bradley Burner. @Sophie0503 sent it to me. I like it!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Alec Bradley Burner. @Sophie0503 sent it to me. I like it!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Cool. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

El Centurion to kick off the day. Spice til the first ash. Sweet and Woody til the end.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I never bought any until I found out the smaller ones are $12 at B&Ms around here. I agree on thinking they were supposed to be stronger. I don't know enough about them though. I smoked the red one like you have there, maybe the blue is stronger?


mpomario said:


> Finally found a good time to light this Opus X. Won this in a contest months back. I'd probably never buy one of these for myself. Nice smoke but much milder than I thought it would be. Cherry for 14 years of teaching and my son graduating from HS. Oh yeah, happy Fuente Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Thank you my good sirs. I guess I'll smoke good stuff all day. I also have a Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder (double ligero with dark PA wrapper) I've been wanting to try. Maybe I'll smoke that one next, in between a few work tasks today.


mpomario said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAN!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hickorynut said:


> Happy Birthing Day to your Mom!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....





Scotchpig said:


> Hope you have a good one Matt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kidvegas said:


> Happy birthday brother!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!





Olecharlie said:


> Happy Birthday good fellow!
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985





CloakedInSmoke said:


> UC Maduro.
> And happy birthday to @msmith1986
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





Stogiepuffer said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Afrique Jambo. These shoot well above the mark for NC Montes. I would buy more.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday Matt!

And congrats Mario!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Year old LPUC tubo. Very good. Thinking about sticking a LPUSG in the tube. With the cap off of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Happy Birthday Matt and congrats Mario, ill think about you both while smoking this Shade :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

New RM 101 Farce while down at Fine Ash Cigars! Trying to weasel out some Tatuaje wine from him....it ain?t going good tho...lol









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

An Oliva series O and Day drinking. Hot already. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out taking a walk on this fine Friday afternoon:


----------



## msmith1986

Perfect combo of an AJ double ligero blend, and dark PA broadleaf wrapper. It's a bold earthy spicy espresso. I've only had this a few months, I can't wait to see what a few more months will do.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I was looking for a short story for Fuente Friday but found this little guy instead. Pretty tasty.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> New RM 101 Farce while down at Fine Ash Cigars! Trying to weasel out some Tatuaje wine from him....it ain?t going good tho...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


How is it? I snagged a pre-release at the B&M with the PR plain band but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## UBC03

@msmith1986 .. HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## greasemonger

Padilla Cava after a downpour cut short grass mowing


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Ride to work smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I may....stress may....finish this Hoyo Petit before Odin destroys the land from above (another dang storm)









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag

Sent from Dino?s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I may....stress may....finish this Hoyo Petit before Odin destroys the land from above (another dang storm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Man it got crazy here about 1600


----------



## Mark in wi

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Jericho Hill 
View attachment 219529


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro for the ride home. Flaky ash on this one for some reason.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Asylum 33 compliments of @WNYTony

Very nice seegar buddy!

Sent from Dino?s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> How is it? I snagged a pre-release at the B&M with the PR plain band but haven't tried it yet.


Good I had some pre releases also....good sticks! In the ball park of the hit and runs I think.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Stogiepuffer said:


> Ride to work smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! Don?t be telling people about those tho!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

Warped corto and a nice old fashioned. I loved my vacation in the Caribbean, but those island people can?t make an old fashioned to save their life. That is the only thing I missed about home........ My kids too but mainly the old fashioned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

HOfbrau Dunkel and Bishops Lend go well together!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Does this go in the thigh or the @ss cheek? :vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Wait...those are AJ? I thought they were a private label....:dunno:


----------



## GOT14U

So damn good it?s a shame you have to blow smoke out...makes me want to inhale again!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> Wait...those are AJ? I thought they were a private label....:dunno:


Yep, you are right my friend! Tobacco supplied by Tabacalara Fernandez. 
Southern Draw Cigars


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, they are made by AJ in his factory. Southern Draw is it's own brand, just made by AJ.


LeatherNeck said:


> Yep, you are right my friend! Tobacco supplied by Tabacalara Fernandez.
> Southern Draw Cigars


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, they are made by AJ in his factory. Southern Draw is it's own brand, just made by AJ.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Seems he has his paws on everybody's shoulders these days. Kinda has me worried, ya know? "Jack of all Master of none" thing. Granted, I'm a bonified lover of all things AJ, but sometimes ya gotta draw back on the reigns IMHO. Let's hope he continues doing what he does best. Nestor Plasencia did/is doing the same thing so what do I know, right? As long as they keep producing great product, I'll not judge.


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Seems he has his paws on everybody's shoulders these days. Kinda has me worried, ya know? "Jack of all Master of none" thing. Granted, I'm a bonified lover of all things AJ, but sometimes ya gotta draw back on the reigns IMHO. Let's hope he continues doing what he does best. Nestor Plasencia did/is doing the same thing so what do I know, right? As long as they keep producing great product, I'll not judge.


Plenty of good sticks out there with out him in the mix. I?ve never liked his sticks unless they were in conjunction with someone else....not sure how some of these guys got the fan base they have....him ,Padron, etc....way better sticks out there for the price tag....but some guys will say I?m crazy. Hell my wife may agree 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

If you wanted to start a cigar company, who would you have make your cigars? Yup, me too. Instead of spending millions to do it themselves, they called AJ and he said yes. Plasencia has been doing it quite a bit longer, but AJ is still my preference.


LeatherNeck said:


> Seems he has his paws on everybody's shoulders these days. Kinda has me worried, ya know? "Jack of all Master of none" thing. Granted, I'm a bonified lover of all things AJ, but sometimes ya gotta draw back on the reigns IMHO. Let's hope he continues doing what he does best. Nestor Plasencia did/is doing the same thing so what do I know, right? As long as they keep producing great product, I'll not judge.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I've always been more drawn to Fuente over Padron anyway. I see better value for the money with Fuente every time. All this aging and freezing Padron does, but they taste and burn like Gurkha until I wait a full year? No thanks, never been mildly entertained by Padron and I'm not spending $20-$30/stick to find out. And that's also only my crazy opinion.


GOT14U said:


> Plenty of good sticks out there with out him in the mix. I?ve never liked his sticks unless they were in conjunction with someone else....not sure how some of these guys got the fan base they have....him ,Padron, etc....way better sticks out there for the price tag....but some guys will say I?m crazy. Hell my wife may agree
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

You do make a good point Mat @msmith1986 and I'd have to agree. 
I'm also inclined to agree about Padron. I've just never been a fan..all I'll say about that. 
I'm of a different mindset altogether though when it comes to purchases. I've always been frugal and really don't care about whose name is on what. I just want a good smoke at an everyday, family man, blue collar, family raising, gotta pay the bills FIRST kinda price....PERIOD. 
I've never, nor plan to, smoked a Davidoff for this reason. Hell, I'm not a 1% so.... 
I'm not gripping, trust me; I'm just saying I'm happy where I fit in society and I enjoy what little I've got. If ya got the dough to drop and that's what you like, I'm good with that. It just ain't in my cards.


----------



## msmith1986

That's exactly where you and me are identical. Everything you just said describes me exactly. That's why you rarely ever see me smoke expensive stuff, my favorites are anywhere from $1 to $6, and I'm fine with that. I have a few tuppers full of what I think are expensive cigars, but every time I open one I can't decide what to grab so I don't and go with one of my go to's. Maybe it's because I'm a cheapo, maybe it's because I don't know when I can justify buying more, but I smoke them sometimes.


LeatherNeck said:


> You do make a good point Mat @msmith1986 and I'd have to agree.
> I'm also inclined to agree about Padron. I've just never been a fan..all I'll say about that.
> I'm of a different mindset altogether though when it comes to purchases. I've always been frugal and really don't care about whose name is on what. I just want a good smoke at an everyday, family man, blue collar, family raising, gotta pay the bills FIRST kinda price....PERIOD.
> I've never, nor plan to, smoked a Davidoff for this reason. Hell, I'm not a 1% so....
> I'm not gripping, trust me; I'm just saying I'm happy where I fit in society and I enjoy what little I've got. If ya got the dough to drop and that's what you like, I'm good with that. It just ain't in my cards.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

This thing is fantastic! I had one but I am sure I will stock up on a few more in the near future.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

msmith1986 said:


> ...Maybe it's because I'm a cheapo, maybe it's because I don't know when I can justify buying more, but I smoke them sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I understand this statement all to well. I always grab my more expensive stick then usually end up putting it back and grabbing something else. Because I do not know when I can justify buying more. The funny thing was I never knew the words for what that feeling was until I just read them. But you hit the nail on the head for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It's an every day battle for me. I'm actually doing just that right now while I say goodbye to another birthday, lol. If I only have 1 or 2, I would rather see it there and smile when I look in and it's still there, If that makes sense. I really enjoy BLTC stuff, so for that reason I can't justify buying anything from Drew Estate that I like less and costs more. Also as William was saying earlier, him and I both smoke a lot of Diesel, MoW, and other AJ smokes that are a very blue collar price. Affordable smokes from AJ and Oliva keep me running. If I had a preference for expensive stuff more often, I certainly wouldn't smoke 2-4 cigars every day.


Travoline said:


> I understand this statement all to well. I always grab my more expensive stick then usually end up putting it back and grabbing something else. Because I do not know when I can justify buying more. The funny thing was I never knew the words for what that feeling was until I just read them. But you hit the nail on the head for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Nice long Monte Original double corona for the first cool evening in a while.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good. Witchcraft!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Cuba, Happy Friday !










And ended this day with a Rose of Sharon


----------



## msmith1986

Another thunderstorm and flash flood calls for a Smithdale maduro. Luna came out with me to block the runway.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

These have been resting for years in my humi...
Suprisingly very enjoyable, bought them on clearance for dirt cheap..
View attachment 219641


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

happy belated @msmith1986!! sorry I'm late on that one its been a crazy day been up since 8:30pm Thursday lol...have to try one of these before finally sleeping...this is one mighty tasty cigar right here


----------



## Sophie0503

Matfam1 said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get out a good strong AJ made smoke to start my birthday before I go to bed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 happy birthday brother..


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Palina Black on the ride home from a night shift.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra
View attachment 219657


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Red and Jazzy Jazz.... (look, I didn't name the coffee ok?)










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

On this sticky morning....
View attachment 219665


----------



## huffer33

Love the Padron profile personally... Just ordered another 20 at under five bucks a piece.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mexican Candy Jas Sum Kral and Peets in a Death Wish Cup!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## huffer33

Pag#11 said:


> These have been resting for years in my humi...
> Suprisingly very enjoyable, bought them on clearance for dirt cheap..
> View attachment 219641
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Those centenario used to be my go-to yard gar. Nice toasty smoke and dirt cheap.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My smoking buddy joins me on occasion








, he likes Mexican candy lol

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## bellts

Morning diesel...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> La Palina Red and Jazzy Jazz.... (look, I didn't name the coffee ok?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


And yet you bought/drank it!:vs_whistle: LOL


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, churchhill. The best tasting vitola of this line IMO.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Another hot Texas summer day, another awesome smoke provided by @huffer33









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Tulse

WABOOM said:


> MB3, churchhill. The best tasting vitola of this line IMO.


That's good news. One is on my dance card for this pool & meat day.

@Olecharlie, great pic of you communing with nature.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> MB3, churchhill. The best tasting vitola of this line IMO.


I always have robusto's but I still have that Churchill you sent me. I need to find time to smoke it, probably at the lounge though, I think the humidity is here to stay for the season now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

My First Perdomo 20th Anniversary


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> My First Perdomo 20th Anniversary


Those are good, maduro's even better.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lat Mad 44. Been waiting since last summer to try it, I should've got more.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson with a cup of Costa Rican 







Okay not sure what happened there?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So when I 'preview' it looks okay, IDK


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 219746
> 
> So when I 'preview' it looks okay, IDK


I see it just fine, Nathan.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## disco_potato

Must be something on the backend. Every other post has broken links in it. On desktop that is. TapaTalk shows up fine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> I see it just fine, Nathan.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Okay, that's strange,what shows on my screen is a URL address, no pic.


----------



## Hickorynut

Got some....some of the yard work done, now it's time for fun!

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Kona...iced









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rabidawise

Waiting on the fish to fry.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Disregard


----------



## LeatherNeck

Let's try that again, shall we. 
WICKED


----------



## LeatherNeck

@OneStrangeOne Hey Nathan, I'm having the same issues. It's forcing me to add words to the post in order for the photo to load. Preview looked fine as well, IDK what's going on. :dunno:


----------



## LeatherNeck

I see what's happening; attachments are getting hung up within the post. First the photo wouldn't show so I went in and edited it then it popped up. Stupid little internet fairies! Where's my bug spray?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


>


Can't go wrong there brother! One of my favorite My Father offerings for the price point.


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Love the Padron profile personally... Just ordered another 20 at under five bucks a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Those are on my box list... love those


----------



## socalocmatt

Litto Gomez Small Batch 3 is going great with this homebrewed hef! Gonna go and gobble up a few more while I still can and smoke them throughout the summer!!!


----------



## ebnash

*What Did You Smoke Toda y? (Non-Habanos)*



socalocmatt said:


> Litto Gomez Small Batch 3 is going great with this homebrewed hef! Gonna go and gobble up a few more while I still can and smoke them throughout the summer!!!


I've been gifted a few Litto's from a brother at the local lounge and they are always so good. Not sure where he buys them cause they are not sold at our lounge. Great smokes


----------



## LeatherNeck

ebnash said:


> I've been gifted a few Litto's from a brother at the local lounge and they are always so good. Not sure where he buys them cause they are not sold at our lounge. Great smokes


Litto Gomez Small Batch cigars are a LFD offering that seem to be extremely difficult to find. Small Batch doesn't even have'm. From what I can find, the no. 6 were $20-$22 per and only offered in limited quantities. Not much found on the no. 3...online anyways. If you still have any, you're in very short company...and I don't mean the vertically challenged either. Lol 
If you want some, you may be hunting unicorns at this point.


----------



## Olecharlie

Liga Privada UF-13 and Woodfords Reserve, what a combination. I love these 13’s, probably end up with a box.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## Matt_21

Gurkha Black Beauty Gran Torpedo for walking the dog. I've been and come back and still have a fair bit to smoke. 
Not a bad stick after a long day. Definitely good enough for walking the dog.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The T.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Socrates and muh Bud Freedom Reserve, cause Murica!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> The T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Tell us the truth, do you like it ? 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

GOT14U said:


> Tell us the truth, do you like it ?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


How could you not. Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

cracker1397 said:


> How could you not. Great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost grabbed the one you sent, but the MIL is en route and I didn't want to be interrupted.


----------



## genomez

#1 today...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

This is my first one and I'm really digging it. Colab with Matt Booth, AJF and Caldwell.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Beer pong courtesy of @JtAv8tor
I don't like to drink dark beers but after this cigar I realized I like to smoke them. Tastes just like dark beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

#2 today...


----------



## genomez

and finally #3...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cracker1397 said:


> Beer pong courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> I don't like to drink dark beers but after this cigar I realized I like to smoke them. Tastes just like dark beer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tastes so much like a dark beer that I'm suspicious of there was some flavor added!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas,
View attachment 219797


----------



## Pag#11

Quick smoke after the pool cause it is hot out 88°....definitely a tasty and smooth lil fella.
View attachment 219803


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Olecharlie said:


> Liga Privada UF-13 and Woodfords Reserve, what a combination. I love these 13's, probably end up with a box.


My favorite of the Liga Privadas

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pag#11 said:


> Quick smoke after the pool cause it is hot out 88°....definitely a tasty and smooth lil fella.
> View attachment 219803
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You just said 88 is hot....your funny lol









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

SoCal Gunner said:


> That tastes so much like a dark beer that I'm suspicious of there was some flavor added!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I need to find some of these and verify....dark beer is my jam.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Madderduro

today was a lfd dl...illusione mj12...ez raven nepenthe & now watching it storm with a lfd taa 2016


----------



## Olecharlie

TCstr8 said:


> My favorite of the Liga Privadas
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine too, and I have only had maybe 6.


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> today was a lfd dl...illusione mj12...ez raven nepenthe & now watching it storm with a lfd taa 2016


I can't hang with you LfD guys! Maybe one day when I grow up and can handle the Vit N better!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> You just said 88 is hot....your funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


And I thought Florida was bad! Just checked your town for tomorrow...4 PM feels like 110 F :surprise:


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> You just said 88 is hot....your funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hot enuff. ..especially when it's been in the low 70s for weeks...don't know how you Arizonians do it..much respect Sir. Try to stay cool.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pag#11 said:


> Hot enuff. ..especially when it's been in the low 70s for weeks...don't know how you Arizonians do it..much respect Sir. Try to stay cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


A lot of cussing during the summer months. And to know that we will have 8 months of perfect weather helps.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I need to find some of these and verify....dark beer is my jam.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Tex have you tried this beer? Hofbrau Dunkel

h


----------



## GOT14U

CloakedInSmoke said:


> And I thought Florida was bad! Just checked your town for tomorrow...4 PM feels like 110 F :surprise:


Ya on the map it's right down the road from hell! Lol...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> You just said 88 is hot....your funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm gonna have to 1-up you here...










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Tex have you tried this beer? Hofbrau Dunkel
> 
> h[/quote]No, but I've seen you drin... where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CAO VR Toro from December 2015. The first one I've smoked long time ago was nasty, so I let the other one sleep. It was OK, not my cup of tea, but finished it with the nub burning very hot. Glad it was only $1.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I don't feel there's near as much N in the LFD DL's compared to others I smoke a lot of. @Olecharlie

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CloakedInSmoke said:


> And I thought Florida was bad! Just checked your town for tomorrow...4 PM feels like 110 F :surprise:


Bless their hearts. You should see em when the humidity hits 20%. I did a well abandonment for Anadarko (air monitoring) outside Roswell, NM a few years back with 14k ppm h2s and methane and they all swore I was gonna die chilling outside the truck at 110° on location drinking a Dr. Pepper. It rained one day and I was the only sap that showed up. It was warm, but even in FR, it felt really nice. Hottest I've been at work was in NJ surprisingly.


----------



## Travoline

First off I am not sure what size this is but it is MASSIVE!

Secondly, after about 5 minutes I would have chucked this. But I would have had to go inside, down stairs, dig through humidor, refill butane in lighter, come back out, cut, light and start over. I was to stubborn tonight so I just suffered through it. And glad I did!

After the first little bit it turned out to be a damn good smoke. A little big for my liking but flavor wise not bad for the price. Nothing complex but good. Just had to sit through 15 to 20 minutes of bad to get to it though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Trying something new. Found La Croix cola and mixing it with white rum and lime juice. Clearly missing sugar but could be a little worse!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

My first one of these over a year since I got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room Concerto










Tres Reynas 2013 corona


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Navistar

Smoked old faithful Perdomo Champagne


----------



## Cossie

Navistar said:


> Smoked old faithful Perdomo Champagne


One of my favorites

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> A great smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got one of these in my "on deck" tupper. They just look good. Ready to try it out.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Got one of these in my "on deck" tupper. They just look good. Ready to try it out.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsuk

*Acid Krush Classic Blue Connecticut*


----------



## Cherokee98

Media Noche









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 and Sumatra for a Sunday morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday Morning Goin Down....

Royal Danish Extra Ligero and French Roast....takin' a trip to flavor town.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I don't feel there's near as much N in the LFD DL's compared to others I smoke a lot of. @Olecharlie
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I haven't really experienced it but read a lot talking about the high N. I think I had two experiences one was with an Inferno, may have been heat and some dehydration. The next time I smoked the same stick nothing. What are the other cigars you're referring to as more strength than LfD's?


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Got one of these in my "on deck" tupper. They just look good. Ready to try it out.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Go ahead and smoke it, you will have another one tomorrow...


----------



## Madderduro

oh come a lfd is a nice tame kitty they barely have any vitamin n at all lol...the gf tried to pick me up a dl that must've been 8x60 I said oh no no step away from that cigar


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Madderduro

see a lot of ya with a curivari so figured I'd pick a few up...pretty good smoke not bad at all!!


----------



## Wildman9907

on the balcony of the condo relaxing before heading to the beach


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> MB3, churchhill. The best tasting vitola of this line IMO.


I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Casa Fernández Miami Reserva. Great smoke even one day ROTT. I may be developing a love for Aganorsa leaf. I see myself burning through the rest of their line. Cherry smoke before recital all day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't really experienced it but read a lot talking about the high N. I think I had two experiences one was with an Inferno, may have been heat and some dehydration. The next time I smoked the same stick nothing. What are the other cigars you're referring to as more strength than LfD's?


Anytime anyone asks about high N sticks I say RomaCraft Neanderthal.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Spoiler alert!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Matfam1

EZ Knuckle Sammich from a MAW several months back @JtAv8tor.










With a couple of pork shoulders on the smoker, should be done around 10PDT, that'll give you all time to get here.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Annunaki


----------



## greasemonger

Wise Man Gueguense. I believe the hype now. Very smooth flavors


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Casa Fernández Miami Reserva. Great smoke even one day ROTT. I may be developing a love for Aganorsa leaf. I see myself burning through the rest of their line. Cherry smoke before recital all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inspired me to go back into the walk-in and get 3 Warped Lirio Rojo (all Aganorsa wrapper, binder, filler). Mixed reviews, limited production, but worth a shot.


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Casa Fernández Miami Reserva. Great smoke even one day ROTT. I may be developing a love for Aganorsa leaf. I see myself burning through the rest of their line. Cherry smoke before recital all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost lit one of those up this morning. Maybe later today! I take it you liked it.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't really experienced it but read a lot talking about the high N. I think I had two experiences one was with an Inferno, may have been heat and some dehydration. The next time I smoked the same stick nothing. What are the other cigars you're referring to as more strength than LfD's?


I smoke LFD DL's for a rather tame experience without much pepper when I'm in that mood. Oliva is known for high N in a lot of their stuff like V and V Melanio, but not too crazy. Their Cain straight ligero and Inferno I think is good but tame, but The Reckoning is a little stronger in the N dept. The RC Neanderthal has good N, but if you're not ready, just try the Knuckle Dragger for a shorter intro to it. A lot of BLTC stuff is my preferred, especially Morphine, for N strength and earth, pepper and spice.
Also topping my preferred go to list is ALOT of AJ's full/full stuff, Matilde oscura, and all of Saka's Dunbarton stuff like Umbagog, TLD, and Mi Querida.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

EL 2015 from a trade with @WNYTony my first Las Calveras, i like it


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Inspired me to go back into the walk-in and get 3 Warped Lirio Rojo (all Aganorsa wrapper, binder, filler). Mixed reviews, limited production, but worth a shot.


Those Liro Rojo are great and may have been the one that got me started chasing Aganorsa and Medio tiempo Leaf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Finally drying out a little today and really pleasant in the mid-70s. Went for a walk earlier with the Kristoff. Finally got around to making the sheaths for my knives and chilling with a My Father now.























Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I need to try one of those DL 8x60's on a drier day. Sounds like a good relaxing 2-3hr time to me.


Madderduro said:


> oh come a lfd is a nice tame kitty they barely have any vitamin n at all lol...the gf tried to pick me up a dl that must've been 8x60 I said oh no no step away from that cigar


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

ebnash said:


> I've been gifted a few Litto's from a brother at the local lounge and they are always so good. Not sure where he buys them cause they are not sold at our lounge. Great smokes


smoked my last one a little while back. Pipes and cigars has fivers for around 50 bucks.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Time to mow some grass:


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Sophie0503 Sent it @akpreacherplayz Said smoke it today @Olecharlie sent a replacement
Here's to you fine gentlemen









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Gummy Jones

'Merica


----------



## Fusion

This big girl after lunch


----------



## ice_nyne

Nub Cameroon to wrap up an afternoon of yard work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Not a fan...









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Cherokee98 said:


> Not a fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Do tell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Finally a break from the humidity!! Easy breezy this evening..


----------



## Scotchpig

Short story before dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

First time smoking this one. I'll be getting more of these for sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sam Lotano Habano,


----------



## therick04pp

9 hours of yard work rounded off with a cool shower. Now on the porch with a nice cool breeze and a crown cut Oliva..

Great day.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Hammock, stranahans on ice, mild weather, and this delicious seegar have me feelin on top of the world right now


----------



## Discreetpuffer

mpomario said:


> Casa Fernández Miami Reserva. Great smoke even one day ROTT. I may be developing a love for Aganorsa leaf. I see myself burning through the rest of their line. Cherry smoke before recital all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stuck a 5er if those in the coolidor. Might have to try one right away now...


----------



## Hickorynut

My first NC Sancho Panza courtesy of @greasemonger.....I expected it to be harsh and boring.....I musta got a goodun!
This would be a good with black coffee...

Sig approves!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

The DL talk earlier made me get one out for driving in the rain. Always a good smoke, sick of the rain.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> My first NC Sancho Panza courtesy of @*greasemonger*.....I expected it to be harsh and boring.....I musta got a goodun!
> This would be a good with black coffee...
> 
> Sig approves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Certainly glad you like it, but I'm fairly sure it wasn't from me lol. Never had one myself.


----------



## Hickorynut

Now I gotta go retrieve the cello.....dang..you are right, somehow the grease dot made it on to it. I think it was in a CI mystery sampler....lol


greasemonger said:


> Certainly glad you like it, but I'm fairly sure it wasn't from me lol. Never had one myself.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WABOOM

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial, toro.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Liga No.9 in the new Corona Viva after a day of shooting toys at the Turners Sportsmans Fair.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Hitting on all 8 cylinders this afternoon/evening. Love these... MF Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> My first NC Sancho Panza courtesy of @greasemonger.....I expected it to be harsh and boring.....I musta got a goodun!
> This would be a good with black coffee...
> 
> Sig approves!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sancho Panzas are smooth sailing my friend. Try the double maduro.


----------



## PTAaron

Busted out this guy from @bobbya08 and since I had the matching coffee I fired up a cup...



















Really tasty! Some great flavor changes as it progressed... up until it started toasting my lips too much to finish 

Thank you Bobby!


----------



## WNYTony

EZ Brass Knuckles Thanks @bobbya08 for the opportunity to smoke one of these !


----------



## mpomario

Discreetpuffer said:


> Just stuck a 5er if those in the coolidor. Might have to try one right away now...


I might have to snag some more from Thompson auctions. They had fivers for $15-$19.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WNYTony said:


> EZ Brass Knuckles Thanks @bobbya08 for the opportunity to smoke one of these !





PTAaron said:


> Busted out this guy from @bobbya08 and since I had the marching coffee I fired up a cup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really tasty! Some great flavor changes as it progressed... up until it started toasting my lips too much to finish
> 
> Thank you Bobby!


Anyone heard from @bobbya08

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## greasemonger

I.R. Ct


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another mystery stick courtesy of @bobbya08







Guessing this could be one of the EZ releases


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Anyone heard from @bobbya08
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


I'm alive still. Been stuck out here at work for a month with no days off. Just moved to a new location with better cell service. I have had minimal contact with my wife and kids for awhile now so I've been in a bad mood. Going home tomorrow though thanks god.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> A great smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been wanting to try these. Heard there not the pepper bombs his Pop favors.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> My first NC Sancho Panza courtesy of @greasemonger.....I expected it to be harsh and boring.....I musta got a goodun!
> This would be a good with black coffee...
> 
> Sig approves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Use to always smoke the exrta fuerte b4 the price jumped up...tasty enjoyable smoke thumbs up for sure.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A little sumthin with coffee before my training. Yay, looking at TEKS all day.........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Market I believe by way of @JtAv8tor from a trade or swap ....that feels like eons ago! Thanks brother for this perfect break time cigar

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## huffer33

This is when the weather in the mountains starts to shine. From Mario @mrolland5500 hope all is well brother















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Another mystery stick courtesy of @bobbya08
> View attachment 219936
> 
> Guessing this could be one of the EZ releases


Glad to be able to see your pictures again

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Warped Lirio Rojo


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> I'm alive still. Been stuck out here at work for a month with no days off. Just moved to a new location with better cell service. I have had minimal contact with my wife and kids for awhile now so I've been in a bad mood. Going home tomorrow though thanks god.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just worried about ya bud..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## huffer33

huffer33 said:


> This is when the weather in the mountains starts to shine. From Mario @mrolland5500 hope all is well brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219948
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Not sure why my second pic isn't showing up for me now...

It was an EZ Closed Mouth Gathers No Feet.


----------



## disco_potato

Dragging knuckles first thing in the morning courtesy of @blackrabbit









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

PTAaron said:


> Busted out this guy from @bobbya08 and since I had the matching coffee I fired up a cup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really tasty! Some great flavor changes as it progressed... up until it started toasting my lips too much to finish
> 
> Thank you Bobby!





WNYTony said:


> EZ Brass Knuckles Thanks @bobbya08 for the opportunity to smoke one of these !


Where is Bobby? I haven't seen him around lately.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> Where is Bobby? I haven't seen him around lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


 Apparently I should have scrolled down before posting lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Anastasia Caspia


----------



## PTAaron

huffer33 said:


> Not sure why my second pic isn't showing up for me now...
> 
> It was an EZ Closed Mouth Gathers No Feet.


Second is a fortune cookie - they have different "fortunes" on each one.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Been wanting to try these. Heard there not the pepper bombs his Pop favors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yep they are not! I don't mind some pepper but pepper bombs just aren't in my wheelhouse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

WABOOM said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial, toro.


What's your thoughts on this stick. I had my first one couple days ago and didn't like it. The only La Aroma De Cuba cigar I don't like.
Had too much of a pepper after taste. The kind of pepper taste that are on supreme pizzas haha.


----------



## Fusion

Uncut


----------



## Madderduro

tip for noobs and one I had forgotten about...my hp4 only had 1 jet working when it was perfectly fine yesterday....today I was half crushed I love this lighter....got to thinking how the weather has been crazy and that sometimes messes with a torch lighter...took the air compressor to it and she works like brand new...crisis adverted!!!


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Where is Bobby? I haven't seen him around lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


He replied this morning.. He's been working where there's limited cell service.. He's coming home today

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## msmith1986

Onyx Reserve No.4
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Straight from my second noob PIF trade - Man O' War, puro. A.J. Fernandez hasn't let me down yet!

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## cracker1397

FDLA courtesy of @greasemonger








Tasty smoke thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not too bad, better than the last one I smoked.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Good stick!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had this Oliva G with about 2 years rest on my way to work. It was drawing like a pencil. Thanks @Gummy Jones









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez

I'm smoking this right now and I received my new Modus II today. It's very nice (the smoke and the Modus).


----------



## Cherokee98

Ave Maria









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

BOSSTANK said:


> What's your thoughts on this stick. I had my first one couple days ago and didn't like it. The only La Aroma De Cuba cigar I don't like.
> Had too much of a pepper after taste. The kind of pepper taste that are on supreme pizzas haha.


I thought it basically sucked. Just regular straight forward tobacco flavor. Not even a little bit interesting!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 by Camacho


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake


----------



## Hickorynut

AB American Sungrown and Jamaican Blue Mountain Joe!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

Only needed this one and the El Gran Rey to try from my first sampler. I think I like the natural Seleccion Privada better, but still good. Saved the best for last???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

My reward for cutting the grass in this heat. 
And @Hickorynut it's funny you bring up Blue Mountain coffee because sitting on the balcony in Jamaica with a fresh cup of coffee and a cigar that I can't talk about here yet is what got me started down this path. It just so happens that my daughter is coming over later tonight to bring me something she got on her trip to Costa Rica last week. Lol


----------



## Wildman9907

anyone else just getting a link instead of pictures in peoples post? then when I click on link it just says forbidden page


----------



## Olecharlie

Pappy Van Winkle Tradition corona @churchpunk MAW 2.0. Now I know why they call him Pappy, this oleman is kicking my butt, in a very enjoyable manner! Thanks a million Church!


----------



## greasemonger

Wildman9907 said:


> anyone else just getting a link instead of pictures in peoples post? then when I click on link it just says forbidden page


On the desktop version (which is what I use on my phone) I get no pic or link at all from some people like @*OneStrangeOne* and if I click a picture link I get forbidden too, but some people's posts work just fine. It must be that Li-VSTESTLEE bug...back to the bunker @*Scotchpig* post haste!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Fusion said:


> Yellow Cake


What's your thought in those? I've smoke 2 so far and both had burn issues and took 3-4 relights with wonky burns. I guess they are fresh and need a long nap to burn properly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Old standby. Can't beat this stick for flavor, consistency and price.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Roma Intemperance. I'm not one to pick out many specific flavors but on first light I got a huge cinnamon hit and a red hots candy taste. Eye watering in a greay way!


----------



## MisterJ

Cherokee98 said:


> Ave Maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


I got a few of these, haven't tried one yet. Good?


----------



## Wildman9907

just got back from Surf City, NC(unfortunately) just relaxing now and watering some plants


----------



## Navistar

Just a boring ole AJF NW connecticut. Nice summer fave


----------



## Pag#11

The crazy 3 yr old and his Mom are out shopping. ..time to light up.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Stogiepuffer said:


> What's your thought in those? I've smoke 2 so far and both had burn issues and took 3-4 relights with wonky burns. I guess they are fresh and need a long nap to burn properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When i got these they were very wet, squishy to the touch lol, i took them out of the packet and put them in a dry box, no humidification for 4 weeks, smoking good now, i got 10 of the Robusto's and 20 of the Corona for a good price off a friend who bought them on sale at CI


----------



## msmith1986

Wavell maduro on the way home









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


>


Those never let me down.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## csk415

TexaSmoke said:


> Those never let me down.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


They are good. Been a bit since I've had one. Need to smoke one more often.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

La Imperiosa










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I just cant get enough of these...


----------



## TexaSmoke

That was the first cigar I smoked that really had that "wow" factor.


BOSSTANK said:


> I just cant get enough of these...


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

I was going to smoke the truth, but decided I need deliverance from this mess I'm in right now instead.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus X Oscuro :grin2:. I hope they put these into regular production soon. These are a far departure imo from a regular Opus X. This is super creamy with a little bit of spice. Hoping they still have a few of these left at my local shop. Right now the only way to get these I think is in a 15 count sampler with 3 cigars each of the 5 different sizes. The bad thing about these are they are more expensive than the regular Opus line.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus X Oscuro :grin2:. I hope they put these into regular production soon. These are a far departure imo from a regular Opus X. This is super creamy with a little bit of spice. Hoping they still have a few of these left at my local shop. Right now the only way to get these I think is in a 15 count sampler with 3 cigars each of the 5 different sizes. The bad thing about these are they are more expensive than the regular Opus line.


That's a hefty price tag if its even higher, but that Oscuro sure looks good.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CCCJ and Kona for breakfast today,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MOW Puro Authentico for breakfast 
Always good









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Lat Maduro for breakfast. I am starting to like the brand. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

65 degrees 60% humidity.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ole Faithful

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

Kidvegas said:


> Ole Faithful
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


What is that kid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> What is that kid?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Ramon Bueso

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

Scotchpig said:


> What is that kid?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano. Great budget friendly cigar!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks gents,

Added to the endless list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Decade Cameroon









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

FyR Cabinet Seleccion Maduro


----------



## disco_potato

Tabernacle Corona.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cao zocalo...a short nap already tamed these down...unfortunate its lost its zing maybe it'll pick up a bit at the halfway mark


----------



## Fusion

You guys getting tired of seeing these yet? im hesitant to keep posting them lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fusion said:


> You guys getting tired of seeing these yet? im hesitant to keep posting them lol


Keep it up, bud. I hope to find a smoke I like enough to smoke 9 days a week.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Fusion said:


> You guys getting tired of seeing these yet? im hesitant to keep posting them lol


Nope not tired of them at all

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

You guys are going to get tired of me saying this... 75 degrees 40% humidity.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

let's try this one today


----------



## Westside Threat

Wildman9907 said:


> let's try this one today


Love those


----------



## Fusion

First time with this one, just a few days OTT, not bad, Perfect construction and burn, will try another after a few months rest


----------



## msmith1986

He must've cut back to around 13 a day. He hasn't been posting as many.


TexaSmoke said:


> Keep it up, bud. I hope to find a smoke I like enough to smoke 9 days a week.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Haha! Right?
Your little quick trip smokes made me jealous. Ordered some tins of Liga9 and UC Mads a few days ago. Perfect size for my ride to work.


msmith1986 said:


> He must've cut back to around 13 a day. He hasn't been posting as many.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

No...just get them (project also) and put them to bed for 9-12 months. Then come back and thank me 


Scotchpig said:


> Thanks gents,
> 
> Added to the endless list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat Black with AGE courtesy of @OneStrangeOne....OMG...hello baby!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Wise Man


----------



## Alrightdriver

greasemonger said:


> Wise Man


 What's your thoughts on that one? I grabbed it's twin a couple weeks back at a jr cigar, and have been letting it adjust to it's new home before it gets it's day with the fire.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Alrightdriver said:


> What's your thoughts on that one? I grabbed it's twin a couple weeks back at a jr cigar, and have been letting it adjust to it's new home before it gets it's day with the fire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It was good with a nice vitamin N kick in the lastthird, but I think I enjoyed the Gueguense better. I need to bring one of each home from the lounge to focus a bit more (I get all caught up in the lounge banter and time escapes me).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 TAA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Tat Black with AGE courtesy of @OneStrangeOne....OMG...hello baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hope you enjoy it, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hope you enjoy it, it's one of my favorites.


Well I am smoking that favorite and feeling no guilt...just gotta figure out how to leave them alone that long. #thisisoneincrediblesmoke #Ineededthisinmylife


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## droy1958

Oliva Master Blends III....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

droy1958 said:


> Oliva Master Blends III....


 @droy1958 what do you think about MB3?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Wildman9907

done with all the yard work, time for a little devil


----------



## Cherokee98

Surrogate Satin Glove









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

MisterJ said:


> I got a few of these, haven't tried one yet. Good?


It was very good, though I had wrapper cracking issues.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Got these several months back. Smoking pretty good.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Fought it bareknuckle from tunneling till halfway, but it was still damn good.


----------



## SilkyJ

Cheap AF that was on sale for $3 and some local beer


----------



## droy1958

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @droy1958 what do you think about MB3?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I really like them a lot. This one only has a year on it, but very nice. I have a few past three years resting and hope to get them to five years if I can as I heard they're fantastic after that. Oliva makes some excellent cigars...


----------



## droy1958

Alrightdriver said:


> Got these several months back. Smoking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Love them!.....


----------



## cracker1397

Viaje Craft Series Bales on Bales
Tastes great
Smells great
Draws great
Looks like a tampon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this Warped Corto for one of the finest brothers @ebnash. So very goooood!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione L'elegance. With a sparkling moscato d'Asti.









Always tasty when the weather is right and humidity is down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJ

Liga 9 flying pig


----------



## GOT14U

Chilled in the pool with the boys today! Gotta love being off at 1:00 pm! 
Damn good at @ bobby08































All hit the spot today!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> Got these several months back. Smoking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Damn good at that 1 year mark

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Damn good at that 1 year mark
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm bad about keeping records, I'm pretty sure these are at about 6 months. As good as this one was I can't wait till the year comes around.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The Truth is I'm sick of rain, and this is a good smoke. Although I will say there are a few AJs pretty close to this for substantially less money.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Latitude Zero, robusto


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> The Truth is I'm sick of rain, and this is a good smoke. Although I will say there are a few AJs pretty close to this for substantially less money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Tell us the truth, it's the best AJ you've had! Isn't it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Tell us the truth, it's the best AJ you've had! Isn't it!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I wouldn't say it's the best, it's on par with my favorite AJ sticks, but costs more. I'm a cheap skate and value is important to me. If a cigar breaks into the $10-$15 category, it better be dern impressive for me to pay that again. Still not sure, I need to smoke the other one I have next month. Hopefully then I'll be in a better mood.
The triple collaboration is still confusing to me. AJ selected the tobaccos and probably rolled in his factory, Booth said "ok make the wrapper and band look like this", but what did Caldwell bring to the table? I sure didn't taste any Dominican tobacco. I don't get it. The hype and talk does nothing to influence me, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a Parodi while I try to decide what to smoke, if that makes sense. I'm looking in my tupper of aged Punch at the moment. I haven't smoked a classic Punch in a while....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Alrightdriver said:


> Got these several months back. Smoking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I like these...but I really like the Habano version..which makes me realize I am out. Time to go do some bidding.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first one of these, I think... 
Good stick


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> My first one of these, I think...
> 
> Good stick


What's your smoking time on that? I have one resting.


----------



## WNYTony

Tat TAA 2018 - so good !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> What's your smoking time on that? I have one resting.


2 weeks... the final third was great too


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> 2 weeks... the final third was great too


Two weeks?!?! Dang! I know it's a long vitola, but you couldn't finish it in one??


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Two weeks?!?! Dang! I know it's a long vitola, but you couldn't finish it in one??


Lol... it's a slow burning stick... very slow :wink2: probably a 45m smoke


----------



## tazdvl

I really like these ABs.



















Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

Punch pita with 3 years rest.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

What a shame. I ordered a Curivari online and it came in damaged.

Its a Selccion Privada Maduro. Great cigar. Try one sometime.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Long live the king


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cossie said:


> What a shame. I ordered a Curivari online and it came in damaged.
> 
> Its a Selccion Privada Maduro. Great cigar. Try one sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


How badly damaged? Most or all good stores will replace damaged cigars.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino and Sumatra


----------



## Madderduro

before work the ever present fat bottom betty....after work black bat...2 of my absolute favorites


----------



## huffer33

Cubano limitado









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Smoking this Warped Corto for one of the finest brothers @ebnash. So very goooood!


Pair that with Coffee......it might just replace that NUB! :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

Illusione Prive BP Toro









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Miss Kitty joining me today, love this cat...


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Tat TAA 2018 - so good !


Good to know.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No, you won't like them ! Just keep on moving


----------



## Fusion

Nearly forgot the pic


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Nearly forgot the pic


One of my favs


----------



## Fusion

BOSSTANK said:


> One of my favs


Bought a box exactly 1 year ago, smoking great but only 3 left :frown2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Bought a box exactly 1 year ago, smoking great but only 3 left :frown2:


Time to hit that order button! :wink2:


----------



## greasemonger

Few months helped this guy out


----------



## genomez

Not a bad spot for a smoke.


----------



## huffer33

Tulse said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 220126


Just tried to light one of those up but it was so tight the modus split it. 

Having this now instead.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After lunch smoke


----------



## Madderduro

I won't say this often but this one is a must try cigar...just wish I had more of em cuz they're disappearing!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

On today's menu...









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TCstr8

Fighting this POS









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

TCstr8 said:


> Fighting this POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 That looks like an all out war!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Madderduro said:


> I won't say this often but this one is a must try cigar...just wish I had more of em cuz they're disappearing!!!


Man, I almost picked one up. Just lit the pit, so it's likely to be a 2 cigar afternoon.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Matt_21

TCstr8 said:


> Fighting this POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Jeez. Good luck. If you're winning, it's just barely.


----------



## Matt_21

Just about to light up a pair of Padron 3000 with my FIL.
The wife, MIL and kids are gone to my 4 yr old nephews soccer game. We decided we'd better stay here with Elvis. Lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

I remember the days of 4 year old sports. Like cat wrangling.


Matt_21 said:


> Just about to light up a pair of Padron 3000 with my FIL.
> The wife, MIL and kids are gone to my 4 yr old nephews soccer game. We decided we'd better stay here with Elvis. Lol


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamais Vu and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Back home from a short vacation to Tampa. Nothing like sitting in my own chair at my own house enjoying a cigar! 
The Perdomo (great stick) was from last night and the Matilde (also great) is what I'm smoking now.


----------



## Scotchpig

Here we go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Just about to light up a pair of Padron 3000 with my FIL.
> The wife, MIL and kids are gone to my 4 yr old nephews soccer game. We decided we'd better stay here with Elvis. Lol


Good call!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Back home from a short vacation to Tampa. Nothing like sitting in my own chair at my own house enjoying a cigar!
> The Perdomo (great stick) was from last night and the Matilde (also great) is what I'm smoking now.


Welcome back lughead...was about to message your sorry but to check on ya.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List and Jamaican Blue Mountain Joe. ...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

huffer33 said:


> Just tried to light one of those up but it was so tight the modus split it.
> 
> Having this now instead


Serendipity you should mention that. The draw on the Cain I had was TIGHT. But the burn was perfect.


----------



## Cherokee98

This one caught me off guard with strong cocoa notes. Loved it. Thanks @disco_potato.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back lughead...was about to message your sorry but to check on ya.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


All good here buddy, just a short 3 day get-away. Too many bill collectors at my door...had to skip town to throw them off my scent trail! LMAO!


----------



## Hickorynut

500 yard siloughette targets on the way to the house keeps me safe...especially with 5 inch groups in them.... 


LeatherNeck said:


> All good here buddy, just a short 3 day get-away. Too many bill collectors at my door...had to skip town to throw them off my scent trail! LMAO!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

Cherokee98 said:


> This one caught me off guard with strong cocoa notes. Loved it. Thanks @disco_potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


What is that you are smoking Cherokee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thats an AKA nth degree @Scotchpig

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The hype was correct on these. Delicious. Thanks for sharing @Olecharlie
Great stick

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> The hype was correct on these. Delicious. Thanks for sharing @Olecharlie
> Great stick
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You're welcome brother, it's certainly among my favorites right now!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

i needed some Deliverance today! Never had a BLT stick that wasn’t real good!


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> I won't say this often but this one is a must try cigar...just wish I had more of em cuz they're disappearing!!!


I have to agree I purchased a 5vr, smoked one and purchased a box same evening. Atlantic were the only ones I could find in stock at that time.


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto......


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> I have to agree I purchased a 5vr, smoked one and purchased a box same evening. Atlantic were the only ones I could find in stock at that time.


There's at least a fiver in my future.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

El Gueguense and an 805









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission courtesy @knilas thanks bud very nice seegar!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Wildman9907

Delicious little guy. no idea what it is, maybe @TexaSmoke can fill us in on that


----------



## Wildman9907

Olecharlie said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say this often but this one is a must try cigar...just wish I had more of em cuz they're disappearing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree I purchased a 5vr, smoked one and purchased a box same evening. Atlantic were the only ones I could find in stock at that time.
Click to expand...

Famous smoke still has boxes in stock and you can use coupon codes on them. that's where I got my box and used a 30 off coupon code


----------



## csk415

Just can't get use to a chisel tip. Other than that the smoke is good.


----------



## MrSlim

Hello
Was directed here but I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this! 
I am relatively new to cigars and was looking for suggestions on cigars i may enjoy. There are so many different types that i have a hard time deciding what to get ti try. I have really enjoyed the oliva serie G and a few other maduro types and i thought this would be a good place to ask if there was anything else i may enjoy. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> Delicious little guy. no idea what it is, maybe @TexaSmoke can fill us in on that


If that was a small unbanded one I sent, its a Nica 2nd. They are super cheap and taste great to me. You can get 20 for 30 bucks when the time is right.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Oliva serie G and a craft cider!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> If that was a small unbanded one I sent, its a Nica 2nd. They are super cheap and taste great to me. You can get 20 for 30 bucks when the time is right.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


yes it was, and that's perfect I needed something I like that I can get cheap


----------



## Wildman9907

MrSlim said:


> Hello
> Was directed here but I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this!
> I am relatively new to cigars and was looking for suggestions on cigars i may enjoy. There are so many different types that i have a hard time deciding what to get ti try. I have really enjoyed the oliva serie G and a few other maduro types and i thought this would be a good place to ask if there was anything else i may enjoy. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


I saw you were directed in from the post your started, it was more for you to scroll through this thread and see what everyone is smoking and what they say about them. its very hard to tell you what your gonna like to smoke cause everyone has different taste


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> yes it was, and that's perfect I needed something I like that I can get cheap


Thats why I put it in there. That's the point of the sampler trade. Good variety of different sticks and price points. Glad you liked it.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## mrmcfly

Tonight was a Rocky Patel Cargo, paired with a hB Maibock. 

Life is Good.


----------



## Westside Threat

Cabaiguan & Benrinnes 19. Solid cigar










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

La Barba red for golf tonight, with my shiny new picture glove !










La Imperiosa for the hoop game later










Excellent !


----------



## BOSSTANK

My last one of these... but not for long. One of my favs...


----------



## Mark in wi

genomez said:


> Not a bad spot for a smoke.


Those pics look like they should be on a post card or advertisement! Very nice!


----------



## msmith1986

That looks like some kind of Nimish Patel nonsense. I stopped trying their random stuff a while ago and stick to the ones I know I like, Edge maduro, Sun Grown, and V1990 mostly. Thunder was halfway decent, but I was recently disappointed by the re-release of ITC super fuerte. It didn't have a bomb go off like yours did there, but I was not the slightest entertained by it. Need to give it a 2nd chance soon to confirm.


TCstr8 said:


> Fighting this POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

msmith1986 said:


> That looks like some kind of Nimish Patel nonsense. I stopped trying their random stuff a while ago and stick to the ones I know I like, Edge maduro, Sun Grown, and V1990 mostly. Thunder was halfway decent, but I was recently disappointed by the re-release of ITC super fuerte. It didn't have a bomb go off like yours did there, but I was not the slightest entertained by it. Need to give it a 2nd chance soon to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You nailed it. Was a freebie from my local. Had to been resting comfortably for close to a year. Personally I'm not a fan of Rocky Patel overall and the cigar yesterday didn't help.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho with Sumatra,


Bought a sampler of RB's and have really enjoyed them. They seem to be liked around these parts...for the $$ I think there very good..Top of the morning to ya Sir.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lots of rest on this one...1/3 in & its starting to come to life...have seen a lot of rp bashing lately...they're just putting out too much - quantity over quality...someone must've liked the gurkha approach lol


----------



## mpomario

Tatuaje Serie P.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

New World. Into my second 10 of these now; I'm sure they'll be a third .


----------



## msmith1986

Smith Tuscarora maduro and royal heritage Puerto Rican coffee.
#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

MBombay Gaaja

I've been wanting to try this one for a while...


----------



## Fusion

Another new smoke for me, thanks @WNYTony for the trade, this is good


----------



## talisker10

Cle connecticut, one of the better connecticuts out there, and not that mild


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first one of these. This big daddy is about to join me on the lawn mower. We will see if it gets an upgrade from its current "YardGar" status.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Was looking for a short smoke and found this one. Long live the king!









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> My first one of these. This big daddy is about to join me on the lawn mower. We will see if it upgrades from its current "YardGar" status.


thats one clean ass garage


----------



## Madderduro

lol that's gunna get upgraded from a yardgar @BOSSTANK!!! puffing on a viaje full moon


----------



## Tulse

Faithful


----------



## porsuk

*Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo*


----------



## Hickorynut

F LEON Corojo and Coffee 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine soooooo guuuuud

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

A Diesel for thrifty Thursday


----------



## Matt_21

I'm just finishing up my replacement EZ Chris Blend.
Oddly enough the first one I tried had way better flavor. And even more strange this one had the same vortex shaped plug under the cap. Must be whomever rolled it?
Also... it went out on me at each third. 
I'll try EZ cigars again but not this blend. The customer service will be what brings me back to try another. 

Onto the pics!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> My first one of these. This big daddy is about to join me on the lawn mower. We will see if it gets an upgrade from its current "YardGar" status.





Madderduro said:


> lol that's gunna get upgraded from a yardgar @BOSSTANK!!! puffing on a viaje full moon


Haha... honestly I didnt care for it, I've had better tasting Gurkahs


----------



## BOSSTANK

Holy crap its HOT outside doing lawn work... gotta make that cigar money though :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> thats one clean ass garage


One of the good things about OCD lol


----------



## Randy956

Home roll


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> MBombay Gaaja
> 
> I've been wanting to try this one for a while...


Didnt care for this one ether, not box worthy imo
My Fathers, Padrons, Olivas, and Ageing Rooms have spoiled me eep:


----------



## bobbya08

Irish car bomb from my brother @JtAv8tor. Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Breaks over... back to lawn work... no more YardGars today... bleh


----------



## droy1958

Sosa Vintage Robusto…..


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday TakeaCrap will only upload this pic.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

A @Fusion yellow dot Especial. This one has been resting for awhile. Very enjoyable brother.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Roma Cromagnon Mastodon box press at the event here at Ligero House. Good crowd for a weekday


----------



## disco_potato

Man, not as good as I hoped. Pretty bland with just some sweetness up front.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

BOSSTANK said:


> Holy crap its HOT outside doing lawn work... gotta make that cigar money though :vs_cool:


It's been brutal the last two weeks/weekends here in OK also. Spent three days on the John Deere brush hogging at the farm during Memorial weekend, and helping dad with a freekin' garage sale last Saturday (110 heat index), and off to the lake Sunday and Monday morning to do some fishing. I bet I drank fifty bottles of water during those six days....


----------



## greasemonger

Round 2 Powstanie Habano perfecto out of the Roma factory


----------



## Wildman9907

2 for 2 from @TexaSmoke. this things pours off smoke, nice lighter flavors nothing to peppery very nice


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> 2 for 2 from @TexaSmoke. this things pours off smoke, nice lighter flavors nothing to peppery very nice


Probably my favorite in the #thriftythursday category. Cigarpage has them 10 for 20 pretty often. They get lots of love on this page. Awesome early morning or after dinner smoke.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my “Favorites” tried to split on me, pulled out the Modus glue and straightened right up, smokes perfect!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Joya Red, and a wheat craft beer while watching the Stanley Cup finals and the Ontario provincial election outcome.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Smoking the AJ Fernandez Hoyo @matfam 1 sent me in the Noob Pif. .thank you definitely enjoying it.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Jaime Garcia and ron zacapa 23. My first time with both and still undecided about them. I'm sure they'll both get better after a few more sips of the rum. lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> Jaime Garcia and ron zacapa 23. My first time with both and still undecided about them. I'm sure they'll both get better after a few more sips of the rum. lol


That Jamie doesn't play games. Its tough.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> Probably my favorite in the #thriftythursday category. Cigarpage has them 10 for 20 pretty often. They get lots of love on this page. Awesome early morning or after dinner smoke.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Such a nice smoke for the price. Always in my regular rotation.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

The beginning of a long weekend.
Thanks @GOT14U Jerrod


----------



## msmith1986

MoW Puro Authentico corona for the ride home. Always flavor express.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

The modus already putting in work! Great little stick here once I got it opened up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Ave Maria Divinia and Angels Envy. Excellent pairing. Both were smooth as silk.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## WNYTony

Aladino Cazador


----------



## Westside Threat

Lucille & rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My new favorite... and my last one.
Box on the way...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> One of my "Favorites" tried to split on me, pulled out the Modus glue and straightened right up, smokes perfect!


Those are on my to try list


----------



## msmith1986

MoW Legend while watching Deliverance.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Thanks for asking. It seemed to have a nice gouge out of it on the side. Yes I will contact the company. I understand shipping and all. But, if they can replace it, that would be great


CloakedInSmoke said:


> How badly damaged? Most or all good stores will replace damaged cigars.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

E.P. Carrillo Dusk Maduro. Off the foot, its amazing so far.

If anyone is interested, I picked up the Carrillo Maduro sampler off Famous Smoke for a great price.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF! d.Uncut and Old World Lab Firefly....at least I'll start the day with a good attitude....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Litte Fuente to start the day and some Peets, Happy Friday!


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> E.P. Carrillo Dusk Maduro. Off the foot, its amazing so far.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I picked up the Carrillo Maduro sampler off Famous Smoke for a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Cossie check Holt's Fathers Day sale. I purchased Oliva Master Blend 3 a box for $74 includes free shipping. I think they have a box deal on those as well.


----------



## Cossie

Thanks Chalooch. Will do. I miss ya Pal


Olecharlie said:


> Cossie check Holt's Fathers Day sale. I purchased Oliva Master Blend 3 a box for $74 includes free shipping. I think they have a box deal on those as well.


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

back on my journey of digging the goat logs out of old humidors....the ab pictured has the worst draw of any cigar ever...2 not pictured was a cao gold honey which I do not recommend & a gurkha black dragon that I kid u not tasted like soap had to brush my teeth twice and do a shot of vodka to erase the lingering torment now onto a gurkha legend which is surprising me...the leaf has some tooth on it getting actual tobacco flavors & some cinnamon with dried fruit...still fair at best


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Celebracion and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Thanks Chalooch. Will do. I miss ya Pal
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Were planning on a get together the 16th, probably at Cigar Abbey.


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> Were planning on a get together the 16th, probably at Cigar Abbey.


Cool. Ill check my calender about work

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> The beginning of a long weekend.
> 
> Thanks @GOT14U Jerrod


I luv those things for some reason. Glad your enjoying one!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> back on my journey of digging the goat logs out of old humidors....the ab pictured has the worst draw of any cigar ever...2 not pictured was a cao gold honey which I do not recommend & a gurkha black dragon that I kid u not tasted like soap had to brush my teeth twice and do a shot of vodka to erase the lingering torment now onto a gurkha legend which is surprising me...the leaf has some tooth on it getting actual tobacco flavors & some cinnamon with dried fruit...still fair at best


Have you tried the Gurkha Beast yet? I liked it, had some good flavor transitions. I have a couple of them in the dungeon lol, I need to smoke another... it's been a while to see if I still have the same thoughts about it.
The Gurkha Beauty was just plain nasty imo... it was one of those brush your teeth, gargle with mouth wash, ruin your palate for the day sticks lol.


----------



## genomez

I love this cigar and this spot to smoke it. The water sure is flat today.


----------



## huffer33

Millenium blend robusto.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> One of my "Favorites" tried to split on me, pulled out the Modus glue and straightened right up, smokes perfect!


Matilde Oscura, in regard to....

Just grabbed a box and I have my fingers crossed. I don't want to start rumors, but I've had a lot of issues with the Renacers I've purchased at my B&M--- like 3 out of 7 with problems. And there are enough documented issues on this forum to have me concerned about my box in transit.

I, however, love em enough to roll the dice.


----------



## Cherokee98

Last evening and this morning
















Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lost Art


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bought a 5er of these 6x54 Torpedos on CI last week for $4.99 shipped, never had one before and wasnt expecting much, well i got a nice surprise, good smoke


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bought that deal as well. At a buck a piece, hard to pass up. Glad at least one was good.


Fusion said:


> Bought a 5er of these 6x54 Torpedos on CI last week for $4.99 shipped, never had one before and wasnt expecting much, well i got a nice surprise, good smoke


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

Almost a year on these boys! Smoking as good as ever!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Fusion said:


> Bought a 5er of these 6x54 Torpedos on CI last week for $4.99 shipped, never had one before and wasnt expecting much, well i got a nice surprise, good smoke


I ordered them as well and expect delivery today. I figured for the price it was worth a shot. I'm glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## genomez

#2 today. The picture from earlier today it was beautiful out, but now it’s pouring big time. Typical Florida weather.


----------



## Tulse




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## LeatherNeck

Le Carème


----------



## Madderduro

found quite a few of these too....way way gooder than a gurkha


----------



## Fusion

A home roll for round 2


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Bought a 5er of these 6x54 Torpedos on CI last week for $4.99 shipped, never had one before and wasnt expecting much, well i got a nice surprise, good smoke


The gold maduro corona and box press triple-A are my favorite 5V smokes. Both happen to have PA BL wrappers on them too. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> The gold maduro corona and box press triple-A are my favorite 5V smokes. Both happen to have PA BL wrappers on them too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I love PABL and box press...sounds like a winner.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

When I'm driving past all the fields of PA BL next week I'll make sure to send some teaser pics.


TexaSmoke said:


> I love PABL and box press...sounds like a winner.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

An Unlimited supply of Diesel would be ideal.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hemingway classic iirc. #FuenteFriday









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

New one from Diesel from event last night. Liking it so far.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Grabbed these as well after someone posted it in the deals page...How can you go wrong for 5$


TexaSmoke said:


> Bought that deal as well. At a buck a piece, hard to pass up. Glad at least one was good.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Grabbed these as well after someone posted it in the deals page...How can you go wrong for 5$
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Heck, I thought you were the one that posted it. I'm slipping.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

FDLA courtesy of @Matfam1 from a MAW...so good......









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Petite. I forgot how much I loved these aged. Graham crackers.. yum.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

#3 today and my first Oliva and I have to say I like it so far.


----------



## Hickorynut

That G is a solid go to with no worries....never had a bad Oliva....YMMV....


genomez said:


> #3 today and my first Oliva and I have to say I like it so far.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Cuban corona. Very nice.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Almost a year on these boys! Smoking as good as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Damn it, I can't wait to try it. Mine has been sitting for about 5 months, but I'll let it rest some more.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Piramide Fino from December 2015, good stuff.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive and a good cigar to relax

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Olecharlie

Leaf by Oscar Maduro and HB Dunkel!


----------



## PTAaron

Haven't had one on a long time... been resting for 10 months... wasn't as good as I remembered.


----------



## Wildman9907

paired with a nice glass of Johnnie Walker Blue. good Friday night


----------



## GOT14U

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Damn it, I can't wait to try it. Mine has been sitting for about 5 months, but I'll let it rest some more.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Smoke it! Smoke it today!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

How do you get that sharkbite plumbing coupler off that thing?


PTAaron said:


> Haven't had one on a long time... been resting for 10 months... wasn't as good as I remembered.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

msmith1986 said:


> How do you get that sharkbite plumbing coupler off that thing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


LOL!
Since I didn't finish it... I just slid it off


----------



## msmith1986

I wasn't sure what was keeping that thing on there. It seems rather strange. A shiny paper band would probably suffice. I kind of want one to play with now.


PTAaron said:


> LOL!
> Since I didn't finish it... I just slid it off


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

msmith1986 said:


> I wasn't sure what was keeping that thing on there. It seems rather strange. A shiny paper band would probably suffice. I kind of want one to play with now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It sized for the ring gauge of the cigar so it just slips on and off if the cigar is properly humidified. They're made of steel - so they're really fun to play with


----------



## msmith1986

4.5x50 Chateau while heading home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I call these my wedding cigars. My wife bought me a box of them for me around 5 years ago when we got married. Down to around 4 left after this one. A little milder than I was think I wanted but hitting the spot none the less. A fantastic smoke!


----------



## Madderduro

smoked a rp a10 a lil bit ago...wasn't good enuff to end the night on...this will work thou


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Wrapping up the week with this tasty Perdomo


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Madderduro said:


> found quite a few of these too....way way gooder than a gurkha


Ha. Smoking one right now. Pretty darn good if you ask me


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Viaje Holiday Blend


----------



## Travoline

Hickorynut said:


> FDLA courtesy of @Matfam1 from a MAW...so good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Had one myself tonight, I have to agree so very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Fusion said:


> A home roll for round 2


That's a pretty roll there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Natty 1930 








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R44


----------



## MattyIce

Muu


----------



## mpomario

BLTC Morphine courtesy of @mrollond5500. Man these little suckers are strong.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

EZ Tantrum to start the day









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Providencia El Santo and Sumatra for breakfast


----------



## Cherokee98

Some great smokes.
















Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

EP Carrillo Rebel Maduro. Its so good, I tried to take a picture when it was a lot longer. No such luck. What a nice surprise.

Talk about climbing into the smoke.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

First one of the day with some much needed coffee.


----------



## Madderduro

oliva g to start the day


----------



## genomez

Madderduro said:


> oliva g to start the day


Nice! I had a G for the first time yesterday and really enjoyed it. I got a sampler from CI to try Oliva's and the G was my first one. I'll be getting more of those for sure.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Nice! I had a G for the first time yesterday and really enjoyed it. I got a sampler from CI to try Oliva's and the G was my first one. I'll be getting more of those for sure.


Oliva really doesnt have a bad cigar in their lineup. My least favorite would be the Connecticut Reserve, but even it isn't bad.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigares Prive Illusion H-Town Lancero, pretty sure it was return fire from @GOT14U

Usually smoke 50-60 ring, really enjoying this Lancero! Perfect burn line, spice, floral, nuts, coffee, leather, a surprise indeed! Complex for sure, a really nice morning coffee stick! I think I may be a Lancero fan...


----------



## genomez

I can't get enough of these. Sorry to post the same cigar multiple days in a row (with others too), but I really enjoy them.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I can't get enough of these. Sorry to post the same cigar multiple days in a row (with others too), but I really enjoy them.


That does it, gotta break down and order some.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> That does it, gotta break down and order some.


You just can't go wrong with them. I've taken the last few days off of work and come to the beach with my wife the last four days in a row and I've had one everyday. I go to my humi to pick one to take with me and I just can't seem to grab something different lol.


----------



## mpomario

Gonna need to re up on these 3 left. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> You just can't go wrong with them. I've taken the last few days off of work and come to the beach with my wife the last four days in a row and I've had one everyday. I go to my humi to pick one to take with me and I just can't seem to grab something different lol.


Oops seems like their out of stock. What size is that?


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Gonna need to re up on these 3 left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigarpage just put the 10 packs on sale.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Oops seems like their out of stock. What size is that?


Toro, but you should be able to find them easily. I just meant when I look in my Humidor at home and try to decide what I want to smoke at the beach lately I keep grabbing this at home. My local B&M keeps singles, 5'ers and boxes of 12 on hand and I get 20% off if I buy 20 (but I can mix and match size and still get the discount).


----------



## Madderduro

ever wonder what licking a burnt match dipped in rubbing alcohol tastes like....smoke these & you'll know...still got about 10 gurkhas to get thru yet...oh the joy


----------



## genomez

Madderduro said:


> ever wonder what licking a burnt match dipped in rubbing alcohol tastes like....smoke these & you'll know...still got about 10 gurkhas to get thru yet...oh the joy


Ouch!


----------



## mpomario

Robusto. Usually get them here. 
http://www.thompsoncigarauctions.co...on=detail&auction_uid1=5091859&txw=1528538477 
But have been want to try the sublime size. I really like the Maduro in that size and want to compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mrs Hickorynut volunteered to drive Ms Daisy today....that means I got to make a trip to the Cigar Spa.....Mr Padilla was telling me he'd never been burned in all the time he'd been at my spa...

Soldier up Pilgrim, today is your day...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC for a quick trip across town to quote a shop electrical service upgrade.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## .404 Jeffery

I humbly replace this post with cigar number 2 for the day, a Padron 3000. Cigar number 1, was a bit tight on the draw. First Padron ... wow!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I got some of those and the L9 after aeeing you smoke on them. How much rest would you recommend?


msmith1986 said:


> Baby UC for a quick trip across town to quote a shop electrical service upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Gummy Jones

.404 Jeffery said:


> Romeo y Julieta No. 2 to go with my coffee this morning.


wrong forum noob :wink2:


----------



## greasemonger

Prieto for breakfast with iced Kona


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> I got some of those and the L9 after aeeing you smoke on them. How much rest would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Any of the Liga Privada, 6-12 months tops. From what JD Drew said, or was it Saka, they're not meant to be aged long. Light them up after they acclimate.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Any of the Liga Privada, 6-12 months tops. From what JD Drew said, or was it Saka, they're not meant to be aged long. Light them up after they acclimate.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Thanks, new best friend. Haha

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Cigares Prive Illusion H-Town Lancero, pretty sure it was return fire from @GOT14U
> 
> Usually smoke 50-60 ring, really enjoying this Lancero! Perfect burn line, spice, floral, nuts, coffee, leather, a surprise indeed! Complex for sure, a really nice morning coffee stick! I think I may be a Lancero fan...


Those are good! Glad you enjoyed it. And pretty sure those have 4 years on them give or take 1 year.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with Costa Rican


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Flor de las Antillias, sungrown, from my noob sampler trade. 
Wow!
From the draw, to the construction, to the flavor, this guy is a winner. Prepare the chicken dinner. Definitely going on my to-buy list.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Little Piggy!


----------



## mpomario

Staying with Crowned Heads. LI CG. Chilling in Newcastle OK. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

have never smoked a diamond crown that lived up to its price tag...puffing on a Zulu Zulu now and it tastes like a gran habano creation that's for sure...its been a bad cigar day might have to smoke a ez next to restore balance


----------



## Hickorynut

Last Criollo Camacho from the "pay the shipping" deal last year....dang it is GOOD!....with Kona! Wish I had more to store away.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first Serie G... very nice! Had a bad experience with Serie O, have a few more will give another shot.

Two baby turtles just hatched on my property and made their way to the bayou.


----------



## Hickorynut

Turtle Soup some day Paw-Paw!


BOSSTANK said:


> My first Serie G... very nice! Had a bad experience with Serie O, have a few more will give another shot.
> 
> Two baby turtles just hatched on my property and made their way to the bayou.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> My first Serie G... very nice! Had a bad experience with Serie O, have a few more will give another shot.
> 
> Two baby turtles just hatched on my property and made their way to the bayou.


A great smoke! This is only my second G (in a different size), but I'm enjoying it as we speak.


----------



## disco_potato

Not something I'd go looking for. Hoping the Maduro has more flavors.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Turtle Soup some day Paw-Paw!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Turtle soup & opossum pie down here in the south


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Turtle soup & opossum pie down here in the south


dont forget the **** fat gravy!:smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

UFC prelims and a lancero Nomad. Good way to start the evening of fights off!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Round 2....man these things are stellar after a year! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi to skip up the road to Gettysburg so the girls can climb on the rocks at Devil's Den.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJ

Velvet rat. So good, it made me put the phone down


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Archun

Tabernacle & Golf


----------



## Olecharlie

@Scotchpig, Man this stick is "Rock and Roll, Rythym & Blues" all rolled up into one! Thanks brother love it! Goes good with Glenrothes single malt!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I see tons of love for these. I smoked one. Liked it, but wouldn't buy them. A little on the mild side for me. Flavor was good, but I could have used more.


Olecharlie said:


> @Scotchpig, Man this stick is "Rock and Roll, Rythym & Blues" all rolled up into one! Thanks brother love it! Goes good with Glenrothes single malt!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## greasemonger

RP Decade lonsdale courtesy of @*JtAv8tor* and his cat (and someone else here on puff) with a Cuba Libre....Rum's gone...


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> @Scotchpig, Man this stick is "Rock and Roll, Rythym & Blues" all rolled up into one! Thanks brother love it! Goes good with Glenrothes single malt!


Is that the 2018 one?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

Anyone remember these ? Indian Tabac classic corojo ...probably not...








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Is that the 2018 one?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I think so, is it @Scotchpig?


----------



## MisterJ

Pag#11 said:


> Anyone remember these ? Indian Tabac classic corojo ...probably not...
> View attachment 220446
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


One of the first smokes that I wanted to buy a lot of


----------



## MisterJ

Archun said:


> Tabernacle & Golf


I know it's subjective, but are these worth the money? I can get 10 for $85 at cigarpage. Seems to be an ok deal....don't know if I want that many, and never had one


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton ESG


----------



## greasemonger

MisterJ said:


> I know it's subjective, but are these worth the money? I can get 10 for $85 at cigarpage. Seems to be an ok deal....don't know if I want that many, and never had one


Depends. Foundation makes some very good smokes, but they ARE spendy.


----------



## greasemonger

DE UC everyone is in bed, and I wanna build a good buzz. Rum's gone (not really but who's counting bottles), on to the bourbon...


----------



## MattyIce

Went with my other vitola Pinar tonight a robusto. The burn is a bit wonky but its correcting itself. The 2 I have tried so far have turned out to be a nice simple sweet stick! Just got tea tonight work again tomorrow but would pair awesome with a cognac or port!


----------



## msmith1986

That's the brand that put RP on the map. I mentioned them a few weeks ago because I was disappointed by the re-release of the ITC super fuerte. The old stuff was was awesome.


Pag#11 said:


> Anyone remember these ? Indian Tabac classic corojo ...probably not...
> View attachment 220446
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Give this man a cigar. ...Really enjoyed the super fuerte naturals first then the maduro's. Was really thinking about trying them again but the reviews have been pretty bad...the corojo is pretty tasty. This was such a classic brand back in the day...the double Indian head label and all...I have to give credit to RP with stepping up the flavors. RP 1990 and the 92 are still tasty to me...a lil pricey unless I catch some bidders slipping on C bid..doesn't happen too often though. @msmith1986

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Hanging out at my neighbor's house... it's raining off and on so we're enjoying these little guys... didn't want to fire up something bigger in case the rain starts again.


----------



## msmith1986

Pag#11 said:


> Give this man a cigar. ...Really enjoyed the super fuerte naturals first then the maduro's. Was really thinking about trying them again but the reviews have been pretty bad...the corojo is pretty tasty. This was such a classic brand back in the day...the double Indian head label and all...I have to give credit to RP with stepping up the flavors. RP 1990 and the 92 are still tasty to me...a lil pricey unless I catch some bidders slipping on C bid..doesn't happen too often though. @msmith1986
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I didn't like the 92s so much, but the 90s I really like. I still have a few robusto and Churchill 90s from boxes I bought a few years ago.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

Lil,unwinding after a long week at the Wyoming juvenile prison system . Love my job . But thankful for the Lord's day tomorrow and days off .









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

These coronas are from 2009. They're still on the high side of med/med. One of my all time favorites and they don't make them anymore. My dwindling stash is increasingly disturbing. The humidity here is even more disturbing.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night's smoke Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles from @bobbya08! My last EZ 










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

It's Sunday morning again.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

This is my first My Father.


----------



## Wildman9907

Sunday morning relaxing..little bit of rain going on but nice and cool out this morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Sumatra


----------



## Madderduro

this cigar makes me think of Oscar the grouch...with the leaf around it looks like the cigar is popping out of a trash can


----------



## Olecharlie

@ebnash, Eric has introduced me to another fine cigar. Thanks brother!


----------



## Rondo

akpreacherplayz said:


> My last EZ


I hope I *never* have to say that.


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Last night's smoke Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles from @bobbya08! My last EZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Had one of these and their soooo good!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> @ebnash, Eric has introduced me to another fine cigar. Thanks brother!


One of my favs, and one of the best sticks out there. The price ain't to bad either.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Another first for me....Oliva V


----------



## Rondo

Oinker


----------



## Rondo

Oinker


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

I'm trying one you sent me. Latte, since it's the lightest wrapper and most likely would be my least favorite. Paired with SB Royal Heritage Puerto Rican coffee. The jury is still out yet as I smoke along here. So far, it is very similar to the Isla del Sol. Not bad. I can imagine the only time to smoke these is in the morning with coffee like I am right now. Thanks Justin.


Wildman9907 said:


> Sunday morning relaxing..little bit of rain going on but nice and cool out this morning












Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Still one of my favorites. Best MF to date for me.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Definitely my oldest ligas
Maybe close to my oldest nc

With @mambo5


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

First MF, now Tatuaje. It's a JPG Sunday.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Another first for me!


----------



## Madderduro

tat taa 50th...not quite the 2014 but still pretty good!!!


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> I'm trying one you sent me. Latte, since it's the lightest wrapper and most likely would be my least favorite. Paired with SB Royal Heritage Puerto Rican coffee. The jury is still out yet as I smoke along here. So far, it is very similar to the Isla del Sol. Not bad. I can imagine the only time to smoke these is in the morning with coffee like I am right now. Thanks Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I agree, to me they are just morning smokes with a nice coffee. I have now smoked them all multiple times, except the mint. ( not real excited for that one haha) I must say I will prolly stick with the RED. The latte is definitely my least favorite though. Like you im not usually I big fan of the light wrappers.


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think Scott? I enjoyed mine, thanks again.


----------



## huffer33

Really good.


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> What do you think Scott? I enjoyed mine, thanks again.


I quite enjoyed it Charlie, I'm glad you did as well. I wasn't sure how they would be with 5-6 years of rest, and I can't compare it to a recent release, but I savoured every last puff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I got like 5 of these when I first started cigars about 4 months ago. I smoked one ROTT and hated it. Havent touched them since. Was digging for some yardgars today and ran across them. I said what the heck and literup.
Very good now, guess they just needed some rest or my palate changed or something. These just got upgraded from the junk drawer to a spot in the coolerdor.


----------



## msmith1986

I like most RB stuff with 6-12 mo. Great budget smokes cheap on CBid.


BOSSTANK said:


> I got like 5 of these when I first started cigars about 4 months ago. I smoked one ROTT and hated it. Havent touched them since. Was digging for some yardgars today and ran across them. I said what the heck and literup.
> Very good now, guess they just needed some rest or my palate changed or something. These just got upgraded from the junk drawer to a spot in the coolerdor.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Espinosa Laranja Reserva Toro, this cigar is definitely underrated! Throws orange hues from the wrapper, Laranja is Portuguese for orange. Brazilian wrapper, Nicaraguan fillers and binder. This thing has been amazing from the cold draw. The retrohale is very nice,sweet Flordia oranges galore, chocolate, nuts, red pepper, malt, citrus, orange popsicles, coffee very diverse flavor profile. So far it's medium bodied and strength medium as well. On the last half the strength and body increase, the last 3rd doesn't dissapoint if you like full body and full Vit N, kicking me like a mule, my heads spinning, flavors expanding, more fruity notes with red peppers. I'm a maduro fan but this is a pleasant change. @Cigar Addict add this one to your underrated list!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


> I got like 5 of these when I first started cigars about 4 months ago. I smoked one ROTT and hated it. Havent touched them since. Was digging for some yardgars today and ran across them. I said what the heck and literup.
> Very good now, guess they just needed some rest or my palate changed or something. These just got upgraded from the junk drawer to a spot in the coolerdor.


Give em another 12 months, you can thank me then &#128540;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## MattyIce

Olecharlie said:


> Espinosa Laranja Reserva Toro, this cigar is definitely underrated! Throws orange hues from the wrapper, Laranja is Portuguese for orange. Brazilian wrapper, Nicaraguan fillers and binder. This thing has been amazing from the cold draw. The retrohale is very nice,sweet Flordia oranges galore, chocolate, nuts, red pepper, malt, citrus, orange popsicles, coffee very diverse flavor profile. So far it's medium bodied and strength medium as well. On the last half the strength and body increase, the last 3rd doesn't dissapoint if you like full body and full Vit N, kicking me like a mule, my heads spinning, flavors expanding, more fruity notes with red peppers. I'm a maduro fan but this is a pleasant change. @Cigar Addict add this one to your underrated list!


Nice that one sounds like a winner! You guys are making me jealous I still have 5+ hours before I can light one up. Damn 16 hour shifts!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks to @disco_potato for this La Aurora.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

This is one of my favorite yard-gar/budget smokes, but since I'm grilling today I'm calling this a "grillin' gar". :grin2:
AB Sun Grown


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I like most RB stuff with 6-12 mo. Great budget smokes cheap on CBid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ditto^^^^My deserted island smoke.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Speaking of 12 mos.....RB Genesis Habano at 12 mos....boy howdy!


OneStrangeOne said:


> Give em another 12 months, you can thank me then












Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Those are guuuud! They don't need a ton of rest to be good.....but rest makes em better!


LeatherNeck said:


> This is one of my favorite yard-gar/budget smokes, but since I'm grilling today I'm calling this a "grillin' gar". :grin2:
> AB Sun Grown


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Speaking of 12 mos.....RB Genesis Habano at 12 mos....boy howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I really like those RB Habano too.



Hickorynut said:


> Those are guuuud! They don't need a ton of rest to be good.....but rest makes em better!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


You sir are correct. That one had right at 11 months in my tupper and it was perfect.


----------



## genomez

Last one of the day. A Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto with a glass of chocolate milk. I got the idea from some of the guys here. Good call!


----------



## msmith1986

My 2nd go with this piece of crap and 2nd EZ ever. The first one a month or so ago tasted like salty beef jerky and dirt. This one also tastes like salty beef jerky and dirt, and is rolled so haphazardly and loose, it is burning hot from 10 minutes in and had to touch up already. The cap area you can see how crappy it is rolled and the darker spot is where the hot jet of smoke is coming through. I'm glad I only bought 2 of these back in November because I have plenty of sticks at half the price or less that are 300% better burn, roll, flavor, and value. 2 in a row that went from bad to horrible, no thanks. At this point I probably won't change my mind either, no value to me here at all. Tossing it at the 30 minute mark, I can't see this one through.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I enjoy them after a few weeks, I can only imagine 12 months. ...great stick for the money.


Hickorynut said:


> Speaking of 12 mos.....RB Genesis Habano at 12 mos....boy howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Second Amendment
Someone patched it up at the factory. That or someone just shouting out to the bayou state.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Second Amendment
> Someone patched it up at the factory. That or someone just shouting out to the bayou state.


Maybe it was Marie Laveau......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> Second Amendment
> Someone patched it up at the factory. That or someone just shouting out to the bayou state.


Somebody didn't want that one to go into the reject bin. "No Cigar Left Behind"!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 14 and 16 while watching the E3 conference after a long day at work. I only have one 14 left now which makes me sad because it's my favorite cigar I've smoked in my 10+ years of cigar smoking.


----------



## Wildman9907

Thanks @BigPuffer, good price and tasty smoke


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> LC 14 and 16 while watching the E3 conference after a long day at work. I only have one 14 left now which makes me sad because it's my favorite cigar I've smoked in my 10+ years of cigar smoking.


Oh man those 16>14 buddy. My B&M has both and I always go for the 16 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

La Aurora Preferido Connecticut. Really interesting...rose water, toasted tobacco and roasted meat. I really expected to be clobbered by traditional DR flavor profile. I'll definitely explore more La Aurora.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ like Sunday Morning 






Why is the rum gone?


----------



## SilkyJ

Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua and an assortment of Kentucky bourbon barrel


----------



## SilkyJ

So that punch really didn't do it for me so I decided to try something else before bed and this is one of the best smoked I've had in awhile.


----------



## Sophie0503

guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorites. I like those any time.


SilkyJ said:


> So that punch really didn't do it for me so I decided to try something else before bed and this is one of the best smoked I've had in awhile.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde and Coke to relax after finishing a bunch of paperwork.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

msmith1986 said:


> One of my favorites. I like those any time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Haven't had a bad My Father yet. The Judge is probably my favorite but this is right there with it.


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Oscura & Drambuie 15










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oh another recent favorite. I can't get enough of those.


Westside Threat said:


> Matilde Oscura & Drambuie 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Graycliff....not terribly exciting yet hopefully I get a transition or two!


----------



## WNYTony

Ezra FHK for golf today - another one from the massive @bobbya08 bombing and another great smoke !










Las Calaveras '18 tonight


----------



## Sophie0503

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 220530
> guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..


 coffee beans and subtle notes of black choc on the rhetro, for a $4 stick man these deliver..


----------



## BOSSTANK

Everytime I smoke one of these Im amazed at how delicious it is... perfection


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 220542


Sophie0503;5443104[attach said:


> 220530[/attach]guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..


 coffee beans and subtle notes of black choc on the rhetro, for a $4 stick man these deliver..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sophie0503

coffe beans and subtle notes of dark choc on the retro, but I knew what to expect, my tounge had been cracked open for a week and I needed a subtle smoke and I knew to grab for an ole faithful. Thanks, y'all have a goodn.


----------



## Firewalkr333

I have been smoking auroura 100 anos lately such a tasty smoke


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @Sammy63 for nice long smoke!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Another beautiful mornin'


----------



## Madderduro

starting to get hooked on anything that's a taa...not the biggest ab fan but this one holds its own for sure


----------



## huffer33

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 220530
> guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..


I feel you brother - mine has gotten better with some sun but my hands and nail still look like they have herpes :serious:


----------



## Archun

MisterJ said:


> I know it's subjective, but are these worth the money? I can get 10 for $85 at cigarpage. Seems to be an ok deal....don't know if I want that many, and never had one


IMHO, They are worth the price tag. I like the profile very much. Is a medium Body/strength cigar, with a chocolaty-creamy-coffee like profile. Non Spicy, towards the sweet side.
I got a box, and dont regret it at all!


----------



## msmith1986

A UC smoking like a LP9 house fire, paired with Starbucks Puerto Rico, and my side kick Luna is up early today. I get the coffee from fellas that work at the roasting plant up the road here, but I imagine they bag it and sell it in stores. I never knew about coffee in Puerto Rico, but it's a nice smooth nutty flavor. Great Monday combo right here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finally see what people are going on about with these. The first two of the fiver left me guessing WTH. I guess they just needed time. The jury is still out on the UC Sungrown I bought at the same time. But this Toro is very good and may be box worthy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My local shop had Churchill and robusto, so those I tried. Even after 9 months they seemed boring. I have one more of each but not really worried about them anymore, plenty other AJ sticks are good right out the gate.


mpomario said:


> Finally see what people are going on about with these. The first two of the fiver left me guessing WTH. I guess they just needed time. The jury is still out on the UC Sungrown I bought at the same time. But this Toro is very good and may be box worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2. These are one of my favorite Maduros. Gonna reup. I have tried these in a few different sizes and surprisingly I like this Robusto extra size better than the Corona Gorda. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

JH Lancero









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

My June Christmas wish: everyone enjoy every cigar as much as I did this one. First of the box. Dreamy Smoke.


----------



## huffer33

75 degrees with 60% humidity today. Enjoying a number 9.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Nice way to finish a soak and wet Monday..Great little @ss kicker..

Thanks @msmith1986









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I agree @UBC03 smoked one this morning before work.
#MaduroMonday









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Baby Liga for a quick break from my honey-dos.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

No problem brother. Those coronas are better than the 4.5 belicoso IMO. Love those things. They are multiple box worthy, but I've been sniping fivers for $10-$12.


UBC03 said:


> Nice way to finish a soak and wet Monday..Great little @ss kicker..
> 
> Thanks @msmith1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Diesel Grind









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

These maduro coronas are great. They fit right into my budget maduro category too at $4-$4.50 at my local B&M. Which works great since I like these a lot more than the double priced Tabernacle.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> Diesel Grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hard ta find but, one of my favorite Diesels

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TCstr8

My first one (won a 5er in the raffle at my local last week). Count me as a fan.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Been in Taho for the weekend, sat relaxing with this MF Fdla after a mad few hrs drive


----------



## Hickorynut

Made it through Monday.......
DTT Sobremesa and Jamaican Blue Mountain.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Ruination and Costa Rican on this fine Monday afternoon!


----------



## Madderduro

cao taa 2018...hey @msmith1986 can't think of the name of the shop but its in Lancaster across from tanger outlets...check them out if ur ever out that way they've got some sticks in there right now that I haven't seen before...picked up a bunch of ep carillos and taa stuff...its a nice shop big selection...not lemoyne big thou


----------



## LeatherNeck

AJ New World


----------



## LeatherNeck

Anyone ever notice this on the back of New World bands?


----------



## Kidvegas

Tat Fausto accompanied by some of the most yellow cello in my stash! Damn these are guuuuud

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MisterJ

Been a really long day


----------



## Cherokee98

Don Raphael 2004 Maduro









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This “Dirty Rats”gotta pay with his life, I think a slow enjoyable death is in order!


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto....


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Made it through Monday.......
> DTT Sobremesa and Jamaican Blue Mountain.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Stepping you game on up Hick, pretty soon you will have a fancy ashtray like mine! :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Camacho Coyolar. Never got a chance to smoke the original blend but this one's pretty full bodied out of the gate :grin2:


----------



## genomez

A quick one...


----------



## Wildman9907

time for atleast another 5er of these, I like


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Alec Bradley Tempus. So far yum


----------



## Fusion

Second round today, not sure about this one, jury is still out


----------



## Navistar

The good stuff


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CAO Esteli and a Kilt Lifter









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Second round today, not sure about this one, jury is still out


I got a couple of those last week or so, smoked one rott and it had great taste but was too wet or something, didn't smoke good... been letting the other rest a bit to see if they smoke better. I might have one latter tonight to see.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Well I wasnt expecting this... what a fantastic smoke!


----------



## socalocmatt

LeatherNeck said:


> Litto Gomez Small Batch cigars are a LFD offering that seem to be extremely difficult to find. Small Batch doesn't even have'm. From what I can find, the no. 6 were $20-$22 per and only offered in limited quantities. Not much found on the no. 3...online anyways. If you still have any, you're in very short company...and I don't mean the vertically challenged either. Lol
> If you want some, you may be hunting unicorns at this point.


A shop owner that I know has some stashed away along with some other goodies that aren't for retail sale. I think he has about a third of a cabinet left. One of these days I'll have to do some video of the stuff he stashes away to the side. lol.


----------



## WNYTony

Leaf Sumatra










E.P. Carrillo Cabinet


----------



## msmith1986

I'll have to check that out soon, lol.


Madderduro said:


> cao taa 2018...hey @msmith1986 can't think of the name of the shop but its in Lancaster across from tanger outlets...check them out if ur ever out that way they've got some sticks in there right now that I haven't seen before...picked up a bunch of ep carillos and taa stuff...its a nice shop big selection...not lemoyne big thou


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Anyone ever notice this on the back of New World bands?


I have to dig out the one I smoked last week. I swear the signature looked just like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I usually smoke the toro, but opted for a lancero the other week that I've had for 2 years, man it was good.


Wildman9907 said:


> time for atleast another 5er of these, I like


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Drive home smoke after midnight. 2nd one since I got them in April. Even better.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @Shaver702










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sophie0503

huffer33 said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220530
> guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you brother - mine has gotten better with some sun but my hands and nail still look like they have herpes /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_plain.png
Click to expand...

brother I feel for ya I really do, man pustular psoriasis ain't even somethin i'd wish on that fat ugly kid that runs North Korea. They were giving me humira shots before they knew what to call it. at a bargain price of $5000 per shot, course my insurance knocked it down to almost free due to it being experimental at the time. My tounge is ok and I could smoke a 6010 but my feet and hands have a lil ways to go.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo La Fortaleza and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Judy,Judy,Judy..... Mr Punch from @Olecharlie and Old World Lab Firefly....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Double post.....more coffee Stat!


----------



## greasemonger

1922 petit


----------



## Madderduro

cao america


----------



## huffer33

F55M concerto with 5 months.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Madderduro said:


> cao america


Nice! I've been looking at them for a while, the RG is on the upper end, but the blend is interesting.
How long did it rest and how did you like it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting the day off with this fattie from @Matfam1
Thanks, brother.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Mark in wi

Cigar Addict said:


> Graycliff....not terribly exciting yet hopefully I get a transition or two!


How did that Silver 30 year turn out?


----------



## Mark in wi

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 220530
> guys pustular psoriasis has been on me like ugly on an ape, but my dermatologist sent me meds, they've seemed to work, i'm starting slow with an ole hat stick, I love my sanchos. Love ya'll.. mike&sophie..


Hope the meds are helping!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Great smoke....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamBruner

Haven't smoked anything today yet, but yesterday I had a La Auroa 1903 Ecuduar and a Kristoff Corojo. The Kristoff started off pretty slow and mild, but picked up and got good after the midway point.


----------



## Fusion

The second of my 5Vegas, first was the Maduro and good, this is the High Primings and is also good


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Between a Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro or Alec Bradley Black Market when I get home later, any advice?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fusion said:


> The second of my 5Vegas, first was the Maduro and good, this is the High Primings and is also good


I actually started to like the 5 Vegas high primings a few years ago then they stopped carrying them at CI. I don't think they make them anymore either.


----------



## TexaSmoke

A few of us just got these high primimgs in a CI sampler a few weeks ago. They did a 5 cigar sampler of 5 vegas for 5 bucks shipped


Gumby-cr said:


> I actually started to like the 5 Vegas high primings a few years ago then they stopped carrying them at CI. I don't think they make them anymore either.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

NYRangerfan2 said:


> Between a Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro or Alec Bradley Black Market when I get home later, any advice?


Personally, I prefer the black market. Not a fan of RP stuff or most Connecticut wrapped smokes.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Fusion

TexaSmoke said:


> A few of us just got these high primimgs in a CI sampler a few weeks ago. They did a 5 cigar sampler of 5 vegas for 5 bucks shipped
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Yes, thats where i got these


----------



## Cherokee98

Just another day at the office.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm trying to get on the gravy train with this CAO Extreme quad-ligero here. Good leather, earth, very light spice, and maybe a slight hint of wood. It's very full bodied with rich thick smoke, but the complete absence of any pepper or substantial nic strength is not very extreme at all, IMHO. I think I'll put the rest of them in the LFD tupper to remind me that it won't kick me in the face like most in my AJF and BLTC tupper do.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Mark in wi said:


> How did that Silver 30 year turn out?


Well take this with a grain of salt as I do not have a refined palette.

I have 4 more to smoke and I will definitely smoke them but I wouldn't buy more. It was smooth, creamy very little pepper but got bitter towards the end maybe I was smoking it fast looking for something to happen. There were no transitions that I could point out and just some plain flavors. Maybe that's what they are going for with the whole 30 year again thing but I like a stick with some pop


----------



## huffer33

#TatTuesday









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

ep carillo elencos


----------



## Fusion

This Curivari Reserva Limitada from a trade with @WNYTony i do like it but i prefer the Buenaventura


----------



## Kidvegas

NYRangerfan2 said:


> Between a Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro or Alec Bradley Black Market when I get home later, any advice?


Black Market.....very enjoyable smoke!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Tabernacle lancero









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> Tabernacle lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Guuuuuud!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Guuuuuud!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


It's my first one in the lancero size. So far it's very good. Probably should have bought more.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> It's my first one in the lancero size. So far it's very good. Probably should have bought more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more! I've tried them all and the Lance definitely comes out on top.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## disco_potato

Four Kicks Lancero. Fantastic stick.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Something about the Nicaragua profile. Which for me seems to be a go to for nc smokes.


Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more! I've tried them all and the Lance definitely comes out on top.
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 nat


----------



## Scotchpig

Higgins approves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Todos Los Dias


----------



## droy1958

Oliva MB III...…


----------



## GOT14U

Ok I guess I won't hide these anymore....one of the best sticks I've had in a long time...if you can get some you should....sad I'm down to my last, but will be calling and seeing if anymore are available. Dapper for sure. Wish they had a band, it would go on my hall of fame 2x4...lol

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Finishing up a last call. One of my favorite sticks.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's Tatuaje Tuesday, so this seemed like a logical choice.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I've been seeing Diesel on here so much from Hick and Leather I figured I'd get one out of the humidor. 
The only other Diesel I've smoked was when I was a noob and at that time I didn't care for it. 
This Unholy Cocktail was a spicy meatball right of the bat. I've just lit it up so I can't say more than that yet.

Edit: actually @LeatherNeck this one's from you, so, thanks bud!
About mid way and it's pretty good. Very smooth and not as much of a spice bomb as the first few puffs had me thinking.


----------



## Jankjr

Fusion said:


> Second round today, not sure about this one, jury is still out


Love to hear your final thoughts. I've always heard great review but I fear the strength.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

droy1958 said:


> Oliva MB III...&#8230;


How did you enjoy the MB III?


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> How did you enjoy the MB III?


Over rated! Oh who were you ask g? Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Yum! Whiskey! Pairs great with sum GnR one in a million!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

Jankjr said:


> Love to hear your final thoughts. I've always heard great review but I fear the strength.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was i good smoke, i didnt find it way strong, i got a black tea and leather taste from it, all the way down it thats why i said im not sure about it, kind of 1 note, well 2 i guess, it was just ok for me, then again im someone who dont like Tatajue's so dont take much notice lol


----------



## genomez

GOT14U said:


> Yum! Whiskey! Pairs great with sum GnR one in a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You can't go wrong with some GnR!


----------



## GOT14U

funny I don't like most TATs but the ones I like I luv.....a lot of his have a fan boy base that is what it is!


Fusion said:


> It was i good smoke, i didnt find it way strong, i got a black tea and leather taste from it, all the way down it thats why i said im not sure about it, kind of 1 note, well 2 i guess, it was just ok for me, then again im someone who dont like Tatajue's so dont take much notice lol


----------



## Olecharlie

My first one and it’s pretty darn good!


----------



## msmith1986

Can't go wrong with much of anything Diesel. A high percentage of my collection is usually Diesel, second only to Oliva.


Matt_21 said:


> I've been seeing Diesel on here so much from Hick and Leather I figured I'd get one out of the humidor.
> The only other Diesel I've smoked was when I was a noob and at that time I didn't care for it.
> This Unholy Cocktail was a spicy meatball right of the bat. I've just lit it up so I can't say more than that yet.
> 
> Edit: actually @LeatherNeck this one's from you, so, thanks bud!
> About mid way and it's pretty good. Very smooth and not as much of a spice bomb as the first few puffs had me thinking.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I'm apologizing now for anything and the opinions I express in the next 5 hours! LMAO


----------



## genomez

Last one to wind things down. I do enjoy these and the G's.


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> I'm apologizing now for anything and the opinions I express in the next 5 hours! LMAO


Eagerly following.....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

LMAO......get your popcorn...I've been on the wagon for awhile but fell off and hit the ground running.... 

I'm all jacked up and listening to Billy Joel so you never know whats gonna happen!



TexaSmoke said:


> Eagerly following.....
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> LMAO......get your popcorn...I've been on the wagon for awhile but fell off and hit the ground running....
> 
> I'm all jacked up and listening to Billy Joel so you never know whats gonna happen!


Just keep your offenses in the realm of laughable and out of the realm of prosecutable and everything will be just fine.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

Theres one more in ya! come on!


genomez said:


> Last one to wind things down. I do enjoy these and the G's.


----------



## genomez

GOT14U said:


> Theres one more in ya! come on!


Lol, 2 this evening will be about my max. I tend to get 3-4 in a day on the weekend, but only 1-2 in weekdays due to time.


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> funny I don't like most TATs but the ones I like I luv.....a lot of his have a fan boy base that is what it is!


Well i do like 1 Tat, and not because its the cheapest, its the Series P short mixed filler and all:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Slacker!


genomez said:


> Lol, 2 this evening will be about my max. I tend to get 3-4 in a day on the weekend, but only 1-2 in weekdays due to time.


----------



## genomez

GOT14U said:


> Slacker!


I haven't quite convinced myself to smoke in my car yet, but I've considered it. I'm concerned about the smell in their.


----------



## droy1958

Olecharlie said:


> How did you enjoy the MB III?


I really enjoy all the Oliva offerings that are available. The MBIII, V's and Melanio's are all very good to me. The O and G are also pretty spanky for me. I haven't smoked many Connecticut's, but they're nice also if one desires a CT.......


----------



## GOT14U

Grab some TAA tats....there will be a love fest going on your block! just saying!


Fusion said:


> Well i do like 1 Tat, and not because its the cheapest, its the Series P short mixed filler and all:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

This to , shall pass!


genomez said:


> I haven't quite convinced myself to smoke in my car yet, but I've considered it. I'm concerned about the smell in their.


----------



## msmith1986

#TatTuesday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn sexy! tAA 2016









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig

My new favourite thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Heart of Darkness

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## greasemonger

EZ 2A from Rocky Mt., NC celebrating Tuesday, trying to catch up with @GOT14U (minus the rod stewart)


----------



## Hickorynut

Done early with fire admin meetings....these Hoyo Petit's are just right for a quick fix....full of flavor...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

That's a real good one to have a few spares of fo' sho!


Matt_21 said:


> I've been seeing Diesel on here so much from Hick and Leather I figured I'd get one out of the humidor.
> The only other Diesel I've smoked was when I was a noob and at that time I didn't care for it.
> This Unholy Cocktail was a spicy meatball right of the bat. I've just lit it up so I can't say more than that yet.
> 
> Edit: actually @LeatherNeck this one's from you, so, thanks bud!
> About mid way and it's pretty good. Very smooth and not as much of a spice bomb as the first few puffs had me thinking.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Great....jacked up like a spider monkey listening to a senior citizen.....:facepalm: 


GOT14U said:


> LMAO......get your popcorn...I've been on the wagon for awhile but fell off and hit the ground running....
> 
> I'm all jacked up and listening to Billy Joel so you never know whats gonna happen!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Hoyo De Tradicion as it finally starts to cool down.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> LMAO......get your popcorn...I've been on the wagon for awhile but fell off and hit the ground running....
> 
> I'm all jacked up and listening to Billy Joel so you never know whats gonna happen!


Please leave your vinyl Barry Manilow and Neil Diamond in their cardboard sleeves.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

I'll 2nd that.


tazdvl said:


> Please leave your vinyl Barry Manilow and Neil Diamond in their cardboard sleeves.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Oliva El Cobre 
Overfertalized pastures never tasted so good.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> EZ 2A from Rocky Mt., NC celebrating Tuesday, trying to catch up with @GOT14U (minus the rod stewart)


You need to give the Rod a chance! Just sayin! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

EZ blessed leaf...probably should have grabbed a stronger stick then this!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Casa Magna lancero! Probably gonna finish the night off with this! Pairs well with some Diamond Back baseball!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Pudgy Drac tonight


----------



## MattyIce

Like it so far!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Excellence


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Shorty 4.5x60









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## n8douglas832

Ripping a mini before bed . Love these lil suckers .









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A shorty in the morning, UC Maduro.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EP Carrillo and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

I like this one









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Gigantic Blind Man


----------



## disco_potato

Partagas Limited Reserve 1998. Much better than they should've been. Damn fine smoke.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Starting strong and big this morning. Doing laundry. Oliva MB 3 en Churchill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nubby little LFD DL from a trade with @WNYTony and some coffee to start the day.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

Got a few of these last month and was saving them and I haven’t been disappointed! One of my favorite so far.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

ep carillo oscuro


----------



## msmith1986

IMO the box-pressed Triple-A is the best 5 Vegas.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

LFD and Sumatra while waiting on the rain to stop so I can take the kids to the beach


----------



## Fusion

Picked this from the spring pass, at the time i had never had a Davidoff, a few weeks ago a friend gave me a Grand Cru which i did not care for at all, so it was with no good expectations i picked this out to smoke today, what a nice surprise, great smoke


----------



## genomez

Fusion said:


> Picked this from the spring pass, at the time i had never had a Davidoff, a few weeks ago a friend gave me a Grand Cru which i did not care for at all, so it was with no good expectations i picked this out to smoke today, what a nice surprise, great smoke


The Nicaragua is fantastic too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Started vacation today had to celebrate with another stick...so far nice mild smoke.


----------



## Cherokee98

Another day at the office
















Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Squirrely Tapatalk - reposted below.


----------



## huffer33

Madderduro said:


> ep carillo oscuro


I've been eyeing those on cbid for 4 bucks. How are they?

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Fusion said:


> Picked this from the spring pass, at the time i had never had a Davidoff, a few weeks ago a friend gave me a Grand Cru which i did not care for at all, so it was with no good expectations i picked this out to smoke today, what a nice surprise, great smoke


I have one of those that seems to have surfaced recently. Will give it a try soon. The Millenium blend I had a little while back was outstanding with a number of years on it.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TCstr8

AOK









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

V


----------



## huffer33

Seems that Tapatalk deleted my post when I edited another one... hope this doesn't show up as a double post

Limitado III. Awesome stick - I can't recall where or when I got these but I assume they are no longer available?


----------



## Hickorynut

@Fusion favorite....my first time.

Colin nailed it! This is good! Not in your face, but makes you take notice and keeps you wanting more....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fourth Prime and Costa Rican


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> thread is glitchy this afternoon


I can't see more than every 4th pic if I'm lucky. And I saw it update yesterday on my phone.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> I can't see more than every 4th pic if I'm lucky. And I saw it update yesterday on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


That whole post disappeared, reappeared, disappeared again and then reappeared lol. On both my phone and on my computer. There was a database error somewhere in between that. Oh well no complaints it generally tracks well for such a huge thread.

I think they are working on the pic thing - they show up more for me lately.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now pics show up fine... it's like a box of chocolates around here.


huffer33 said:


> That whole post disappeared, reappeared, disappeared again and then reappeared lol. On both my phone and on my computer. There was a database error somewhere in between that. Oh well no complaints it generally tracks well for such a huge thread.
> 
> I think they are working on the pic thing - they show up more for me lately.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Potluck, grabbed the first one in sight! Nice stick!


----------



## Cherokee98

I'm really digging this one...









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Todos los dias luchan mi amigo, todos los dias.


Alrightdriver said:


> Now pics show up fine... it's like a box of chocolates around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4x38 Gold Karat. The first 2 of the tin a few months ago were meh. This one is pretty good. 10 months must be the magic number, even though I rarely smoke anything CT, it was 88° and 92% today and it didn't rain.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Im having issues with this thread on my ipad, not tapatalk. Keeps saying there are new replies but nothing new.


----------



## Fusion

RP Burn from the opening of the PR lounge in Naples FL, from a friend who had a cigar lounge


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Flor Del Valle for Warped Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

My first Liga ever. I'm not disappointed. Really good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Vanilla beans and fruit wood. But no Nic to speak of. Maybe a morning smoke after yoga.


----------



## Pag#11

Smooth Dominican not bad on a hot day.


----------



## Fusion

I was having trouble seeing these posts, its ok now but a little while ago i couldnt see the last page, im on a desktop


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having constant issues everywhere, in the browser and on tapatalk.


Fusion said:


> I was having trouble seeing these posts, its ok now but a little while ago i couldnt see the last page, im on a desktop


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I needed to light up a good smoke for the ride home. My anxiety and stress levels are high enough lately even without bullets flying past the building I'm working in. I heard about 6 shots ring out and then a bunch of cops showed up so I went across the street to check my car. My car is the silver one in front, the building I was working in is 2 buildings to the left. Good ole' downtown York.
I'm having a good smoke with sweet tea at least.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmcfly

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage with a New Belgium 1554.

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## ebnash

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda and Tejava in the deck. It’s absolutely calm and quiet out this evening...


----------



## TexaSmoke

ebnash said:


> Casa Fuente Corona Gorda and Tejava in the deck. It's absolutely calm and quiet out this evening...


Ya did it!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Meant to smoke this yesterday for Tat Tues but ended up blowin rails off a hooker arse til 3am...

Pretty tasty

Compliments of @WNYTony


----------



## WNYTony

Daddy Mac corona gorda









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Celebrating 14 years of wedded bliss with a CAO Anaconda. Also lifting this up for Cano Ozgener who I just learned passed. Don't know how I missed it. 
https://www.cigaraficionado.com/article/cano-ozgener-81-dies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

WOW what a treat!


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

Rnd 3 with this triple maddie from Camacho. Evening folks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Those are mighty fine indeed.


Cigar Addict said:


> WOW what a treat!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Uncut with SB royal heritage Puerto Rico coffee while watching The Hateful Eight.









Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## Mark in wi

My first Nub. Thanks again @UBC03.


----------



## msmith1986

Baby Blue before bed. The smell when I opened the box enticed me to smoke one. Light pepper and cedar. Just like the blue lancero, not as strong as the big brothers, but very nice indeed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BV breakfast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Clasico and Sumatra,
View attachment 220747


----------



## Madderduro

never seem to get tired of these...lfd dl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Second post, first time disappeared.
PDR and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Lot 23 and Old World Coffee Lab Firefly with a splash of heavy cream.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Continuing the lfd tour as the sun tries to poke out this morning. Coronado Toro.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

ebnash said:


> Casa Fuente Corona Gorda and Tejava in the deck. It's absolutely calm and quiet out this evening...


Smells like victory

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gummy Jones

msmith1986 said:


> Baby Blue before bed. The smell when I opened the box enticed me to smoke one. Light pepper and cedar. Just like the blue lancero, not as strong as the big brothers, but very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


never seen those before


----------



## greasemonger

Mundial


----------



## UBC03

Mark in wi said:


> My first Nub. Thanks again @UBC03.
> 
> View attachment 220746


I don't think I sent that..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## MattyIce

Been wanting to try these...


----------



## msmith1986

I'm pretty sure they're new. I spotted them in the section of the walk in with small stuff like tins and had to grab some. I paid $14 for the tin-sized box of 6.


Gummy Jones said:


> never seen those before


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

They're good, but very hit or miss the last few years with bad QC, construction, and burn.


Cigar Addict said:


> Been wanting to try these...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MattyIce

msmith1986 said:


> They're good, but very hit or miss the last few years with bad QC, construction, and burn.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thats what I read and why I havent bought them. These came in a 10 gar freebie sampler with box purchase so I got a box of my brazilia and the sampler. Sampler has 4 flatheads, 2 MX2, 2 CX2 and 2 LX2


----------



## BOSSTANK

My Father El Centurion










Under review...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Windy day but I decided I needed a Regius to pair with slightly sweet sun tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

5V Classic


----------



## greasemonger

Cordoba & Morales 19th Hole


----------



## genomez

Well the wifey got rear ended today. Luckily she's not hurt, but her 6 month old car isn't looking pretty anymore. So I came home early to help with the insurance and lit up this big guy.


----------



## genomez

mpomario said:


> Celebrating 14 years of wedded bliss with a CAO Anaconda. Also lifting this up for Cano Ozgener who I just learned passed. Don't know how I missed it.
> https://www.cigaraficionado.com/article/cano-ozgener-81-dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy anniversary!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn near a year on these Hit and Runs....I am a dark cigar guy but these are pretty damn good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Fourth Prime and Costa Rican
> 
> View attachment 220708


One of the best kept secrets out there! Good stick

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

gurkha yakuza....can't believe I'm gunna say this but this is actually a really good smoke...good tobacco flavors, cinnamon, caramel, nice peppery retrohale and a nice even burn!!! very surprising


----------



## php007

Last couple of weeks



































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

php007 said:


> Last couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## Mark in wi

UBC03 said:


> I don't think I sent that..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


My mistake! It's from the local B&M. It's the only one that I bought that didn't go in the freezer. I had it sitting in the humi on the side where yours are.  Hopefully I'll get to one of yours tomorrow!


----------



## NYRangerfan2

A bit late but I had a Monte Cristo White Series for the first time late last night while reviewing some notes for an upcoming certification exam and it really hit the spot. Being relatively new to smoking cigars more than once in a blue moon, I enjoyed the medium and Connecticut wrapper. One complaint is that this one did not seem to have the best construction, it was pretty loose.


----------



## huffer33

A bunch of posts from yesterday showed up....

Last of my older lfd - need to restock









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gummy Jones

Don't mind if I do


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde with Costa Rican,


----------



## UBC03

Mark in wi said:


> My mistake! It's from the local B&M. It's the only one that I bought that didn't go in the freezer. I had it sitting in the humi on the side where yours are.  Hopefully I'll get to one of yours tomorrow!


Ya..I don't think I've ever owned a NUB..

Lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## UBC03

So you're sayin you've got no entry for thrifty Thursday... Slacker..


php007 said:


> Last couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O and Jamaican.......legit!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Modus makes even Ghurka better.....jus sayin....


Cigar Addict said:


> Glad I found you guys when I did. Almost fell into the Gurkha marketing scandal and actually spent money on those dog rockets. This is the third one of six Pack sampler I have had. Worst construction yet literally dissentegrating in my hands as soon as I cut it and constant touch ups. Worst of all I have sucked on straws with a tighter draw than this wind tunnel!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Lucious Lyon









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Noel Rojas "Un Peso" courtesy of @mrolland5500 Tanks bro, hope all is well!


----------



## ebnash

GOT14U said:


> Damn near a year on these Hit and Runs....I am a dark cigar guy but these are pretty damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I will 2nd that. They are amazing, specifically the pyramides like your smoking there. I'm always on the lookout for these when I walk into a shop. Thanks for sending me my 1st! I had completely written off Caldwell since I don't seem to like any of their other stuff.


----------



## tazdvl

Cigar Addict said:


> Glad I found you guys when I did. Almost fell into the Gurkha marketing scandal and actually spent money on those dog rockets. This is the third one of six Pack sampler I have had. Worst construction yet literally dissentegrating in my hands as soon as I cut it and constant touch ups. Worst of all I have sucked on straws with a tighter draw than this wind tunnel!


I feel so ashamed...

Two years ago I fell in to the Gurkha marketing swamp when a friend bought me a Ghost.

I bought Gurkhas...and smoked them because I didn't know any better.

I still have Gurkhas in my humidor because I can't throw away money by just tossing them in the trash.

I have given them to friends and coworkers to smoke just to get rid of them.

Thanks to the wonderful people on Puff, I am recovering from my Gurkha problem and have recognized that LP, UC, MF, Oliva, and Camacho are better for my wellbeing.

I hope all of you can forgive me!!

Hahaha!!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

You smoked them because you didn't know any better.....How many that you smoked burned like a plane crash on the side of a mountain?


tazdvl said:


> I feel so ashamed...
> 
> Two years ago I fell in to the Gurkha marketing swamp when a friend bought me a Ghost.
> 
> I bought Gurkhas...and smoked them because I didn't know any better.
> 
> I still have Gurkhas in my humidor because I can't throw away money by just tossing them in the trash.
> 
> I have given them to friends and coworkers to smoke just to get rid of them.
> 
> Thanks to the wonderful people on Puff, I am recovering from my Gurkha problem and have recognized that LP, UC, MF, Oliva, and Camacho are better for my wellbeing.
> 
> I hope all of you can forgive me!!
> 
> Hahaha!!
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


I've only had 2. The last one was like burning plastic and pepper spray. I'll just leave it at that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

After a year these haven't lost much. Just gotten smoother. Rich tobacco, little nutty cocoa. Still need to try the original. Nice mottling on the wrapper. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

php007 said:


> Sorry it's my daughters graduation


Congratulations to her and you! :vs_clap:


----------



## msmith1986

I'm continuing on my Java intro tour compliments of @Wildman9907. I'm not sure what to say about this one. This might turn out to be my least favorite. All I'm getting here is chocolate and mint. Chocolate good and mint bad. No tobacco flavors at all, they're completely overpowered. I'm halfway through, we'll see how this goes. Paired with Folgers black silk, not sure what that is, but it's pretty good so far.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I'm continuing on my Java intro tour compliments of @Wildman9907. I'm not sure what to say about this one. This might turn out to be my least favorite. All I'm getting here is chocolate and mint. Chocolate good and mint bad. No tobacco flavors at all, they're completely overpowered. I'm halfway through, we'll see how this goes. Paired with Folgers black silk, not sure what that is, but it's pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The java mint was the first of the java line I tried. Didn't try another one after that. Wasnt my cuppa tea. I felt the same as you. Chocolate good, mint bad....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

Fusion said:


> Those were my first ever buy from a guy on here, they were from 2012 and delicious, been hesitant to buy more in case i have to leave them a few years to get any good lol, think i will now


Ya mine are basically ROTT but I really like them so far. Now I will have to let em rest and get even better! Shoot me your address and I will send you a few to see if you like em green and worth buying.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> The java mint was the first of the java line I tried. Didn't try another one after that. Wasnt my cuppa tea. I felt the same as you. Chocolate good, mint bad....
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


If it was the first I tried, I wouldn't try anymore either. The latte one wasn't bad but too light. I still have to try the maduro and the red yet. I hear good things about those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting with this today


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. Just such a tasty Nica puro that is excellent with age.










Finishing up a very nub worthy stick with a cigar holder Dino sent to me. This works perfect.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Perfect weather today.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> I will 2nd that. They are amazing, specifically the pyramides like your smoking there. I'm always on the lookout for these when I walk into a shop. Thanks for sending me my 1st! I had completely written off Caldwell since I don't seem to like any of their other stuff.


That's funny I look at them as a Room 101 stick more then a Caldwell. The Pyramids are the best of them for sure...check out Fine Ash if you want some...they are pretty right with them and usually have their sticks.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Baby L9









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> Baby L9


Dawwww. I need them. Deciding b/w that or some tiny Surrogates Cracker Crumbs.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> Dawwww. I need them. Deciding b/w that or some tiny Surrogates Cracker Crumbs.


The answer is always both...the cracker crumbs are legit as well

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> I'm continuing on my Java intro tour compliments of @Wildman9907. I'm not sure what to say about this one. This might turn out to be my least favorite. All I'm getting here is chocolate and mint. Chocolate good and mint bad. No tobacco flavors at all, they're completely overpowered. I'm halfway through, we'll see how this goes. Paired with Folgers black silk, not sure what that is, but it's pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


IMO they need to be smoked after dinner. Its almost like eating a scoop of chocolate chip mint ice cream after a hearty meal. I have tried them alone with a drink and didn't like them.


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Flores half corona from my long lost brother @Humphrey's Ghost!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## BigPuffer

ebnash said:


> I will 2nd that. They are amazing, specifically the pyramides like your smoking there. I'm always on the lookout for these when I walk into a shop. Thanks for sending me my 1st! I had completely written off Caldwell since I don't seem to like any of their other stuff.





GOT14U said:


> That's funny I look at them as a Room 101 stick more then a Caldwell. The Pyramids are the best of them for sure...check out Fine Ash if you want some...they are pretty right with them and usually have their sticks.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Would you say these get better with rest/age?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V and a cup of Kona to kick off the weekend,


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> The answer is always both...the cracker crumbs are legit as well
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Crazy, I did not expect these these till next week! Trial 5 pack. But what a lovely snack.


----------



## greasemonger

Finally got a round in.


----------



## LK600

MUWAT 770... First one of this kind I've ever had. I suspect I'm going to be having many first times. Anyway... I really enjoyed it until the last third. It fell apart like a jenga set.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Oliva serie O and of course a beer!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

I had this at my local B&M a few hours ago. I decided our Leadership meeting needed to be there instead of the office.

There's not many times when it pays to be the boss, but this is one of them.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Celebrating this Father's day weekend #fuentefriday with this beautiful Anejo xtra Viejo with about 2.5 years rest courtesy of my Texas brother @selpo
Thank you, sir 
A fine smoke, indeed.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

BigPuffer said:


> Would you say these get better with rest/age?


Yes, I have smoked them from 1 month to a year and I'd say better from 6 months on. But I'm not a guy that has a sophisticated palate.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Alrightdriver

One of the first smokes that made me start a collection. While not my favorite any more, still a great smoke.


greasemonger said:


> Finally got a round in.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking this PDR tonight. Bought from a forum brother. Look at the date on this!
Tasted just as it should. Pairing with a Heineken somebody left after poker night.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Casa Fuente - Cameroon Wrapped goodness









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

First time for me on this one...


----------



## Hickorynut

Bean Blossom! Yes Sir, mighty fine.....


TexaSmoke said:


> Baby L9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Ok it's Friday.. let me tempt the pager gods. Smh...

Diesel UHC and Tin Cup neat....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

This is gona surprise you:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> This is gona surprise you:grin2:


What? Who knew! :laugh2:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Halfway point on ths EZ FHK, not my favorite, doesn’t fit my flavor profile very well.


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Running errands earlier. I haven't smoked one of these in almost a year. Pretty nice after some time.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi kings for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Bourbon & .....bourbon. Cigar doesn't taste necessarily like bourbon but has crazy profiles like oak & burnt vanilla with an overall intensity. Really delicious!

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## mpomario

A couple of cheapies this evening. 
Perdomo room 826 slow aged and a PDR cubana especial Capa Maduro. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I enjoyed this all the way through. Not anything that I will stock up on, but if I find a good deal I will definitely grab a 5er or so to have on hand. Solid smoke from start to end.


----------



## BOSSTANK

BLTC Bishops Blend

Forgot how good this one is.


----------



## Madderduro

ez space cadet....unbelievably good... wow


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW Virtue ans Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicholas J "The Sea" and Old World Coffee Lab Firefly. This maker was around quite a bit last year, but haven't seen them lately. This maduro is pretty good, I think better than the Alma. They are still in business and the pricing is very reasonable.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Southern Draw Quick Draw Habano and Peets.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> BLTC Bishops Blend
> 
> Forgot how good this one is.


My favorite behind Liga-UF13, glad I purchased a box.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> A couple of cheapies this evening.
> Perdomo room 826 slow aged and a PDR cubana especial Capa Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that dark oily wrapper on the PDR, gotta be a great smoke!


----------



## LK600

With my morning coffee before I start spending the day cutting my grass. Hope everyone has a good Father's Day weekend!


----------



## mpomario

Starting this morning with some World Cup, Pike Place and a La Aurora Corojo en robusto. I like the corona so much better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Heading out camping guys so got nothing to show except.....

Happy Father’s Day to all!


----------



## genomez

Back at my spot...but I just realized I forgot my Modus stand! Darn! At least I remembered the tool itself.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cigar Addict said:


> Heading out camping guys so got nothing to show except.....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all!


Enjoy yourself bro!!!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Tulse

It's a Matilde morning.


----------



## mpomario

These things just pour smoke like a DE. This in the favorite of the Capa line. PDR 1878 Oscuro. Messi looked really flat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

My first









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting with this today


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> My favorite behind Liga-UF13, glad I purchased a box.


Sounds like I need to add the Liga-UF13 to my to try list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

You do.


BOSSTANK said:


> Sounds like I need to add the Liga-UF13 to my to try list.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are so good imo


----------



## Rabidawise

MUWAT courtesy of @Sophie0503, along with a second cup of Pikes. Rounding out the vacation on my grandparents' porch.


----------



## TCstr8

UF-4 and not a lick of shade to find out here.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nice selection........but you probably want to swap those 72's for 65's. You'll thank all of us later.


Cigar Addict said:


> Heading out camping guys so got nothing to show except.....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I usually smoke those often outside during the summer heat for a lighter smoke. I did notice when they changed the band a year or so ago, they also seemed to change to blend a little. You used to be able to taste the smoothness of the Brazilian tobacco in the blend, but not as much in the newer ones. I suspect they cut down or out that good factor I liked.


Travoline said:


> I enjoyed this all the way through. Not anything that I will stock up on, but if I find a good deal I will definitely grab a 5er or so to have on hand. Solid smoke from start to end.


I might have to get one out later and see, I haven't smoked one since I think last August. Also, since you enjoyed that, try the Romeo by RyJ, they are slightly spicy and a little stronger with a habano wrapper but very smooth. Just make sure to acclimate below 69% before smoking it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

A bit of a gloomy day up in the mountains. Fog refuses to push out so we have a steady mist and pretty crappy conditions for a cigar. Decided to smoke my 2nd Four Kicks of a 5er I bought some months back. I did not care for the 1st as it was so harsh I couldn’t really taste much. 

This one is very enjoyable with a steady hit of woody cedar and a touch of pepper. Even a little earthy/leather in the background. 

I’m starting to think I should only smoke pipes in the Spring. I did not enjoy very many sticks this past spring and even though my allergies never really flared up, I think the season was affecting my taste.


----------



## TCstr8

Sticking with DE this afternoon. Finally got a tad bit of shade from a cloud.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

#2 at one of our local B&M's with the wifey with Cappuccino's. Starting Father's Day weekend right. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

2013 ffp


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto. This a a particularly good one. Cocoa, hazelnut, hint of black licorice.


----------



## Dran

Oliva Master blend#3! Great cigar! Got 3 left hanging out in the humidor, and actually found a band in my vest pocket at work this morning while smoking this guy.


----------



## SilkyJ

La Imperiosa and a local porter. Had these on a 2 for 1 deal at the B&M last week. Really wish i had got a few more, these things don't play around. I might have to find a stronger drink to keep up.


----------



## TCstr8

3rd round. 6-12months on these are nice.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LGC Series N and a cup of Kona,


----------



## msmith1986

@Travoline enticed me to get one of these out. Still a nice solid mild/med smoke at a little over a year rest. I checked prices online while smoking, I won't be buying anymore when these are gone unless I can get some for $3.50 or less. Plenty are much better and stronger in the same price range.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Padilla Cava


----------



## Olecharlie

Grimalkin Emilio and a Porter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

msmith1986 said:


> @Travoline enticed me to get one of these out. Still a nice solid mild/med smoke at a little over a year rest. I checked prices online while smoking, I won't be buying anymore when these are gone unless I can get some for $3.50 or less. Plenty are much better and stronger in the same price range
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I agree if I can find the price in the 3.50 range I would grab a 5er or two and have on hand. But not until then.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez




----------



## Rondo

genomez said:


>


Haven't seen one of those in a while. 
And who spilled all those Cheerios?
My dog would love it if I did that.


----------



## genomez

Rondo said:


> Haven't seen one of those in a while.
> 
> And who spilled all those Cheerios?
> 
> My dog would love it if I did that.


It's my first. I have to say it's pretty good. I picked it up yesterday at one of my B&M's. It was a bit tight but nothing my Modus couldn't fix quickly.


----------



## Navistar

Pretty good. Doubtful age will improve this smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm going with an old school SLR this evening to go help my buddy move some stuff. These really mellowed out over the years, but are still awesome medium smokes with lots of cedar and spice, and a hint of honey graham crackers.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Due to many excellent recommendations by you gentlemen, I have finally broken out a Camacho Triple Maduro robusto.

All I can say is wow...this thing hit me like a freight train. Lots of flavor right out of the gate and it hasn't let up well in to the second third. What a rush!










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## SilkyJ

Not bad for round 2


----------



## disco_potato

The band looks pretty cool. That's all I've got about this stick.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Does this count as "what did you smoke today"?


----------



## Pag#11

Finally I can sit and enjoy a nice stick...
Not easy when you have a crazy 3 year old Boy...









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Wow! The Triple Maduro just hit one of my top ten. Sugar...need sugar. Got a nice vitamin N buzz going right now!










Thank you @curmudgeonista for the Modus II. I feel a lot more tiny nubs in my future. 

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## greasemonger

The T courtesy of @cracker1397 and a Dark 'N Stormy, cause its dark...and stormy


----------



## huffer33

Happy Saturday night everybody.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

This is way too big lol 64RG


----------



## WNYTony

Missed Friday but better late than never


----------



## Madderduro

what a day...drove all over including 2 stops at the vets....the woman's cat thought chewing thru an electric cord would be fun...turns out no not so much...cat is fine other than burning the hell out of his mouth but he's so doped up it ain't bothering em much presently...anyways today's sticks...

- fat bottom betty
- viaje skull & bones limited edition stick that was excellent
- I just can't get into the las calaveras cigars they're boring imo
- about to smoke this camacho coyolar never seen em before so of course gotta try it!!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Grimalkin Emilio and a Porter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BillH

Enjoying a lovely little figurado of some sort sent to me by @ADRUNKK while checkin out the guns & knives posts


----------



## GOT14U

Not my cup of tea!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

BillH said:


> Enjoying a lovely little figurado of some sort sent to me by @*ADRUNKK* while checkin out the guns & knives posts


Thats one of his home rolls, i had 1, it was good


----------



## Dran

Thanks! I was staring at this for 30 seconds waiting on the damn picture to load! 


SilkyJ said:


> Does this count as "what did you smoke today"?


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> How is it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Excellent! A+ Smallbatch has in stock 5vr's free shipping.


----------



## Travoline

This actually pretty good with an old fashioned using a couple extra dashes of orange bitters. I like my old fashions with a citrus twist.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Excellent! A+ Smallbatch has in stock 5vr's free shipping.


I saw that the other day and almost pulled the trigger.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

Solid smokes shared with my sister

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Four Kicks BBB, corona. Thank you @WNYTony . Great cigar.


----------



## Navistar

Not bad


----------



## msmith1986

Absolutely 


SilkyJ said:


> Does this count as "what did you smoke today"?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Qusada Oktoberfest with Costa Rican,


----------



## Cherokee98

Blurry but it's a Saint Luis Rey Reserve Especial. Very good.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I saw that the other day and almost pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


James Brown never ceases to amaze me. I smoked that one yesterday at a cigar lounge, came home and ordered the ones I saw on smallbatch. I've never had a cigar from BLT that I didn't like.


----------



## Hickorynut

After a day and night of accidents and calls....this La Palina Red and French Roast is going to help...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and Bullet Proof coffee!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

I'm starting off Father's Day with this Davidoff Nicaragua Box Pressed Toro.

I'm not as experienced as most of you but this would make my Top 5 much less Top 10.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon

Happy Fathers Day everyone!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Hickorynut

Romatherapy!


Kidvegas said:


> RC Cromagnon
> 
> Happy Fathers Day everyone!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

That coffee mug is awesome! Deathwish... Finally a coffee that will wake me up!&#128564;



Olecharlie said:


> Nub Maduro and Bullet Proof coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo. Haven't had one in quite a while. Happy Fathers Day and to all those that fill the role. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I'm starting off Father's Day with this Davidoff Nicaragua Box Pressed Toro.
> 
> I'm not as experienced as most of you but this would make my Top 5 much less Top 10.


Plan on having one of those later today! I think you're hooked on the Nicaraguan.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Plan on having one of those later today! I think you're hooked on the Nicaraguan.


You are right!!

Now I'm smoking one at the beach. Just not box pressed


----------



## greasemonger

PDR Oscuro up first. Smokers hot with a "fattie" in for lunch. No bacon weave this time cause Ima wrap in pizza dough for the stromboli effect. This one is ground deer, cheddar, pepperoni, SPOG, rolled in a sheet of mild Italian sausage topped with Frank's Stingin Honey Garlic. Eta ~3hrs to 160 IT.


----------



## genomez

greasemonger said:


> PDR Oscuro up first. Smokers hot with a "fattie" in for lunch. No bacon weave this time cause Ima wrap in pizza dough for the stromboli effect. This one is ground deer, cheddar, pepperoni, SPOG, rolled in a sheet of mild Italian sausage topped with Frank's Stingin Honey Garlic. Eta ~3hrs to 160 IT.


Wow! I'm in the wrong place for sure!


----------



## Madderduro

illusione mj12...becoming one of my favorites just a beautiful cigar certainly a top notch smoke imo


----------



## Tulse

Like. Someone once called AVO the "old man's brand." So thought I'd have this one in memory of mine.


----------



## Hickorynut

Son!


greasemonger said:


> PDR Oscuro up first. Smokers hot with a "fattie" in for lunch. No bacon weave this time cause Ima wrap in pizza dough for the stromboli effect. This one is ground deer, cheddar, pepperoni, SPOG, rolled in a sheet of mild Italian sausage topped with Frank's Stingin Honey Garlic. Eta ~3hrs to 160 IT.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Son!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Salmon and a liga 9 on deck for dinner. Smokin all day today.


----------



## Cherokee98

Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Happy fathers day to you all from a windy few days here in VV


----------



## disco_potato

Spicy. Far from my favorite Curivari but I see why people love these.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Plan on having one of those later today! I think you're hooked on the Nicaraguan.


At least this one is not a Nicaragua, but it is a Davidoff (Yamasa Petit Churchill)


----------



## Wildman9907

MoW mind a day, started today off at 4:15 am with a little devil, followed by a Puro authentico(sorry no pics) now onto a Man O War...plus it's a warm one today have 5o stay hydrated


----------



## Jankjr

Southern Draw PA Broadleaf. Link to pic is not working, sorry.


----------



## Fusion

After lunch this CH Tennessee Waltz from a trade with @WNYTony


----------



## Alrightdriver

genomez said:


> At least this one is not a Nicaragua, but it is a Davidoff (Yamasa Petit Churchill)


The Yamasa's are good as well. I also like the escurio's. All 3 are treat cigars for me, because of expense, but you can't deny the taste or construction.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange from a brother MIA @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## msmith1986

BWS Rorschach. It's basically a short lancero and one of my favorite smaller smokes. @Olecharlie is right about Mr Brown, he's got it going on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yes these Nicaraguans Toros are great. Just asked @genomez (addictive) and the foot toast up nicely as well! Makes you want to kick off the shoes and stay a while! LMBO


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

The only thing worse than a foot photo is an old guys foot photo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> The only thing worse than a foot photo is an old guys foot photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck Yeah! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's viaje selections


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> today's viaje selections


I can't ever see your pics! Have you tried the super shots yet? 10 or 12 gauge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Happy Fathers day, Don Pepin Garcia here.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

This box pressed beauty (halfway through the box that was last year's Father's day present), and a Sleeman Honey Brown.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

That Sleemans is an all time fav of mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Flor de las Antillas and the Colibri V my wife got me for Father's Day


----------



## LK600

My boys took me out for fathers day and bought me this. Was a good time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for dessert! Thanks for my first Kristoff @Olecharlie and this bourbon is super sweet...I'm getting chocolate honey, graham crackers cinnamon..frigging flavor town..ahhhhhh....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Archun

Padron 1926 Maduro 9


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Yes these Nicaraguans Toros are great. Just asked @genomez (addictive) and the foot toast up nicely as well! Makes you want to kick off the shoes and stay a while! LMBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely!


----------



## genomez

Scotchpig said:


> The only thing worse than a foot photo is an old guys foot photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right!!


----------



## greasemonger

My first LP 9 with a cuba libre. Salmons on, and the fattie for lunch was awesome


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> I can't ever see your pics! Have you tried the super shots yet? 10 or 12 gauge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see them either...


----------



## SilkyJ

Not bad ROTT. Not my favorite MF so far but should get better after a rest. I have maduro in the humi I might try later to compare.


----------



## Sprouthog

Happy Father's Day!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

@greasemonger that looks like an awesome lunch


----------



## MattT

Father's Day round 1&2. Eye of the Shark was awesome....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SilkyJ said:


> Not bad ROTT. Not my favorite MF so far but should get better after a rest. I have maduro in the humi I might try later to compare.


They get a lot better with age, i have some just at 1 year and they are delish


----------



## TexaSmoke

Selection #2 for the day... 
Popping the cork on this EZ









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rondo

~~~


----------



## disco_potato

Seriously good cigar...seriously.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I know its bad form, but no pics😞 my apologies! But I'm sharing father's day with old blue eyes, Montecristo, and makers mark!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Time for dessert! Thanks for my first Kristoff @Olecharlie and this bourbon is super sweet...I'm getting chocolate honey, graham crackers cinnamon..frigging flavor town..ahhhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


One of my favorites! Glad you like it.


----------



## Wildman9907

and finishing up the day with this MoW Damnation


----------



## Pag#11

Craving something a little lighter than yesterday's flavorful Le bijou. 
Flores y Rodriguez habano 
Really digging the V cut of the VX2 
Happy Fathers day
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Grind


----------



## Fusion

Finishing up Fathers Day with one of my own


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Heavenly Sombreso with some time on it!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel Grind
> View attachment 221088


Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Seriously good cigar...seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I smoked one a couple weeks ago. It was awesome, better than the Kudzu. Wrap a cigar in PA broadleaf, it is heaven to me. Fable fourth prime also has the same effect for me as the Jacob's Ladder did. Flavor and strength the way I like.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MoW Puro Authentico corona on my buddy's porch. Finally got finished moving him and his 9 mo pregnant wife into their new place, time to relax.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these. Less than a week ROTT. Ceremonial New Box ROTT smoke. NBRS if you must. Glad I still have some singles still.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Still Early, almost to the first ash, Inch+
Lots of pepper and leather, typical AJ spice notes, light touch of sweetness in the back of the retro, started off just a bit harsh but has smoothed out nicely, good burn so far, tons of thick chewy smoke. I'd be willing to split a box of these and see how they do with a nice nap!


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Still Early, almost to the first ash, Inch+
> Lots of pepper and leather, typical AJ spice notes, light touch of sweetness in the back of the retro, started off just a bit harsh but has smoothed out nicely, good burn so far, tons of thick chewy smoke. I'd be willing to split a box of these and see how they do with a nice nap!


My impression was those were the only Diesel to be available to B&Ms. Only one shop near me ever has them and I always grab a fiver for $20-$25. I can't remember exact price, but they are worth it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Illusione 4/2g & Mavallan 25. Last cigar of the evening, happy Father's day.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> My impression was those were the only Diesel to be available to B&Ms. Only one shop near me ever has them and I always grab a fiver for $20-$25. I can't remember exact price, but they are worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Looks like $108 for a box with free shipping.


----------



## msmith1986

I cut my cigar budget for now though, at least until I figure out this business issue. The good thing is I can smoke 2-3/day for 2 years without buying before I run out. I'm still buying here and there, but mostly fivers or less at a time.


OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like $108 for a box with free shipping.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pretty good stick


----------



## GOT14U

This stick is gangster! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

I apologize to you guys who can't see the pics I put up...dunno that's one of those "tech issues" presumably so I'm not much use on that one...least I can make sure to say what the stick is in case u might have questions etc...nope @Olecharlie haven't tried the super shots simply bcuz they're so small...smaller than the peppers so it would be a 10 minute smoke for me which doesn't carry much interest but if its a viaje its good imo...right now about to puff on this viaje holiday blend


----------



## WNYTony

My daughter had given me this Francis Ford Coppola Director's Series cigar and today seemed like a good day to fire it up










Tonight, a My Father Le Bijou for Father's Day.


----------



## GOT14U

This is killer!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cherokee98

Morning









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso Olancho and Sumatra to celebrate another Monday! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro

ez space cadet...really trying to not smoke these up but they're so good...absolute flavor bomb


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bout to set this log on fire...


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro. A good start to a hot Monday. I'm already soaked and no coffee yet, I'm thinking about trying some iced coffee.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Rothschild maduro. A good start to a hot Monday. I'm already soaked and no coffee yet, I'm thinking about trying some iced coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They key to making iced coffee is to brew a double strong batch and then shock it cold with ice and put it in the fridge. It's usually best made the day before. At least, that's how I do mine.


----------



## Tulse

Always a home in the humidor for this lady.


----------



## msmith1986

I'll have to do that later. I'm stopping at McD's in a minute to try theirs.


Rabidawise said:


> They key to making iced coffee is to brew a double strong batch and then shock it cold with ice and put it in the fridge. It's usually best made the day before. At least, that's how I do mine.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I'll have to do that later. I'm stopping at McD's in a minute to try theirs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


McDs has pretty decent iced coffee. I'll take theirs over Starbucks.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Fusion

Starting with this today


----------



## MattyIce

msmith1986 said:


> Nice selection........but you probably want to swap those 72's for 65's. You'll thank all of us later.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ya when I bought those I read up on them and thought 72 would be perfect. But now I have a 10 pack and know its a little wet. Where were you a few months ago? HEHE :grin2: ts crazy how a few RH points can change a smoke soo much!

I went to try and get some 69RH ones but they were out so I figured better to smoke em wet than face the alternative.


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattyIce said:


> Ya when I bought those I read up on them and thought 72 would be perfect. But now I have a 10 pack and know its a little wet. Where were you a few months ago? HEHE :grin2: ts crazy how a few RH points can change a smoke soo much!
> 
> I went to try and get some 69RH ones but they were out so I figured better to smoke em wet than face the alternative.


You could dry box them for a few days before you smoke them. Wouldnt hurt.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

Boveda 65s are cheap on Amazon. Just order some and you'll have them in a few days. Just remember to assume the RH in your cigars will drop 1% per week to acclimate from 72% down to 65% with Boveda packs.


MattyIce said:


> Ya when I bought those I read up on them and thought 72 would be perfect. But now I have a 10 pack and know its a little wet. Where were you a few months ago? HEHE :grin2: ts crazy how a few RH points can change a smoke soo much!
> 
> I went to try and get some 69RH ones but they were out so I figured better to smoke em wet than face the alternative.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> McDs has pretty decent iced coffee. I'll take theirs over Starbucks.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


The McD's vanilla iced coffee wasn't bad at all. I can still probably make my own better though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Java maduro with McD's vanilla iced coffee. Not bad at all, probably the best so far. Still have the Java Red to try yet one of these days. Thanks Justin @Wildman9907
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> The McD's vanilla iced coffee wasn't bad at all. I can still probably make my own better though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Most definitely. I make my own iced coffee during the summers, but McD is where I stop if I'm on the road and need a quick cup.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Most definitely. I make my own iced coffee during the summers, but McD is where I stop if I'm on the road and need a quick cup.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I had some from Peet's when I was in DC a few years ago. Fantastic stuff. I need to see if I can recreate it now that Peet's is sold in my market.


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo maduro out in Augusta, Ga


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> Java maduro with McD's vanilla iced coffee. Not bad at all, probably the best so far. Still have the Java Red to try yet one of these days. Thanks Justin @Wildman9907
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 i figured the maduro and the RED would first your taste best, red is still my favorite


----------



## msmith1986

I went in assumed order to save the best for last. The mint one is definitely not for me, lol. The maduro was rich and chocolatey, pretty enjoyable on this hot day.


Wildman9907 said:


> i figured the maduro and the RED would first your taste best, red is still my favorite


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Not smoking today... Or probably ever again.... But the mint was my gateway!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HC for the ride today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Last night







This afternoon


----------



## msmith1986

Triple maduro 11/18









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

From the future?


msmith1986 said:


> Triple maduro 11/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> From the future?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Look them up. This size is called 11/18. Ends are skinny and fat in the middle.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Really? Interesting.


msmith1986 said:


> Look them up. This size is called 11/18. Ends are skinny and fat in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Really? Interesting.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.



















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's pretty cool. Triple maddie figurado. Gotta be good. Triple mads are delish.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> That's pretty cool. Triple maddie figurado. Gotta be good. Triple mads are delish.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I had a triple maduro toro one time, but the 11/18 is pretty much all I smoke. I just hate how Camacho got very inconsistent a few years back, which is equally as disappointing as when General bought CAO and went downhill in a hurry around the same time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

It seems general is the kiss of death for cigar companies they buy out.


msmith1986 said:


> I had a triple maduro toro one time, but the 11/18 is pretty much all I smoke. I just hate how Camacho got very inconsistent a few years back, which is equally as disappointing as when General bought CAO and went downhill in a hurry around the same time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> It seems general is the kiss of death for cigar companies they buy out.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


It doesn't make any sense with Camacho though, Davidoff owns them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After lunch, this another of my picks from the Spring pass, Meh


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> It seems general is the kiss of death for cigar companies they buy out.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


They really are. For anyone that's been around long enough to personally attest, they will tell you that it's clearly evident. Cigar companies will be putting out great product then all of a sudden thier QC takes a nose dive. After some investigation as to why, General Cigar is the common denominator (for some of them, while others are in-house) just like @msmith1986 said.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> It doesn't make any sense with Camacho though, Davidoff owns them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


True, but it's like the QC for Camacho wasn't held at the same high standards as Davidoff. For a long time they were then they dropped. I personally think that's why they went through the whole re-branding thing...to get customers back and try a fresh new start. But, in my opinion, that didn't solve the issue as it still seems the QC has not improved. My 2 cents.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

LeatherNeck said:


> But, in my opinion, that did solve the issue as it still seems the QC has not improved. My 2 cents.


Sorry, that should say, "didn't solve the issue". I'll edit the original


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> True, but it's like the QC for Camacho wasn't held at the same high standards as Davidoff. For a long time they were then they dropped. I personally think that's why they went through the whole re-branding thing...to get customers back and try a fresh new start. But, in my opinion, that did solve the issue as it still seems the QC has not improved. My 2 cents.


Right, Davidoff makes world class cigars, so I imagine a $20+ stick has high QC standards. Although I can't personally attest to that because I've never smoked anything Davidoff. Camacho smokes are usually around $10 or more, so I naturally get agitated when I can think of 10 or more smokes half the price that are made better jist off the top of my head.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Right, Davidoff makes world class cigars, so I imagine a $20+ stick has high QC standards. Although I can't personally attest to that because I've never smoked anything Davidoff. Camacho smokes are usually around $10 or more, so I naturally get agitated when I can think of 10 or more smokes half the price that are made better jist off the top of my head.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Exactly how I feal about most of DE offerings.


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Exactly how I feal about most of DE offerings.


Exactly my brother from another mother. I can smoke any of my favs from BLTC and have a better smoke for a lot cheaper than most DE stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

@Olecharlie don't give me a hard time, but I pulled out another Nicaragua 
Apparently, I had my V cutter a bit off center lol


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> @Olecharlie don't give me a hard time, but I pulled out another Nicaragua
> Apparently, I had my V cutter a bit off center lol


They are so good, smoke em if you hot em!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

MattyIce said:


> Ya when I bought those I read up on them and thought 72 would be perfect. But now I have a 10 pack and know its a little wet. Where were you a few months ago? HEHE :grin2: ts crazy how a few RH points can change a smoke soo much!
> 
> I went to try and get some 69RH ones but they were out so I figured better to smoke em wet than face the alternative.


Just MO, I would go with the 65%.


----------



## Navistar

Cheap and cheerful


----------



## MattyIce

Olecharlie said:


> Just MO, I would go with the 65%.


Ok I will have to try that thank you for the advice.

I run my wineadoor at 69 but it seems that a lot of you OG's are suggesting 65 so I will have to make the adjustment and try it out. :vs_cool:

Thanx,
Matt


----------



## Tulse

Eating humble pie stuffed with crow feathers. This is my second La Bohème. I threw the first one out at the half way mark and swore while I did, mumbling something about letting the fat lady sing. This one is MUCH better. There's actually some pretty nice flavors this go around. Smoky with perfect construction, too. Live and learn.


----------



## Navistar

MattyIce said:


> Ok I will have to try that thank you for the advice.
> 
> I run my wineadoor at 69 but it seems that a lot of you OG's are suggesting 65 so I will have to make the adjustment and try it out. :vs_cool:
> 
> Thanx,
> Matt


If you enjoy 69, keep them at 69. No perfect number for everyone


----------



## genomez

Last one of the night...


----------



## MattyIce

Navistar said:


> If you enjoy 69, keep them at 69. No perfect number for everyone


Well I am still fairly new to this and appreciate the advice and suggestions. Still trying to find what I enjoy lol :nerd2:


----------



## Olecharlie

MattyIce said:


> Ok I will have to try that thank you for the advice.
> 
> I run my wineadoor at 69 but it seems that a lot of you OG's are suggesting 65 so I will have to make the adjustment and try it out. :vs_cool:
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Matt


I find the sticks are firmer, better draw, more smoke. Cuts perfect with s V, Punch or straight cut.?I've tried the Bovedas 65,69,72. Some like 62 on the CC's and I agree with that as well. Plan on having one Humidor at 62 just for CC's in the future. It all depends on what you like. I hate a soft cigar. My room temp is 69-70, my Whynter cooler holds steady 65 temp with my humidity around 67%. Wood Humidors 65-67 with 65% Bovedas. I can smoke from either and their perfect for me. Aging increases the flavor and enjoyment. It's a journey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

Tulse said:


> Eating humble pie stuffed with crow feathers. This is my second La Bohème. I threw the first one out at the half way mark and swore while I did, mumbling something about letting the fat lady sing. This one is MUCH better. There's actually some pretty nice flavors this go around. Smoky with perfect construction, too. Live and learn.
> 
> View attachment 221150
> View attachment 221148


I had a stash of the La Boheme Encantador. They were pretty good and I bombed a few of them to guys here, I just can't remember who for input other than @Kidvegas. I've never had the regular one, but it could be completely different.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> I had a stash of the La Boheme Encantador. They were pretty good and I bombed a few of them to guys here, I just can't remember who for input other than @Kidvegas. I've never had the regular one, but it could be completely different.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I liked the one ya sent, and have since bought a few at the lounge. A bit one dimensional but, a strong profile. Just need to be in the mood for the flavors not your everyday cigar IMO

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> I liked the one ya sent, and have since bought a few at the lounge. A bit one dimensional but, a strong profile. Just need to be in the mood for the flavors not your everyday cigar IMO
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I'll agree with that. I still have a few from last year that have been resting since then. I might have to see how they're developing one day soon. I've been noticing some price increases this year, so I probably won't buy more because there's other stuff I like more and can smoke all the time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I agree with Joe on this one. I have the La Boheme Pittore. They arent bad, buy kind of a one trick pony. Good if that's what you are in the mood for. These are my "after my 4th drink" cigars. Doesnt really matter what they taste like. Good construction and burn.


Kidvegas said:


> I liked the one ya sent, and have since bought a few at the lounge. A bit one dimensional but, a strong profile. Just need to be in the mood for the flavors not your everyday cigar IMO
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Had to fire the walkway to take the grass with my buddy....wonky Brickhouse....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

wonky great word I use it all the time had to prove to the woman that's an actual word she thought I made it up! last smoke for today Padilla miami


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo, Old School,


----------



## Maxh92

Smoking this cigar tonight. Not sure who sent it to me, but it is quite good. Sorry for not being around much. Work has me busy and I've just been "down" in general. Still smoking a cigar every now and then... just forget to login and post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo, Old School,
> View attachment 221156


Yes, that's what I was referring to earlier. The old school ones with the better simpler bands were so much better than what they're making now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi shorts are great for a short drive home, then I will figure out what I want to smoke to relax.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Room101 Uncle Lee......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@SoCal Gunner gifted me this excellent King is Dead Diamond Girl. Some days he's all right !


----------



## msmith1986

Cabinet Noir maduro with 2 years on it. Superb.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Yes, my camera is still broken. I'm lucky when I can get a photo this good!

First of these for me. About a month and a half rest on this Oliva Master Blends 3. Perfect draw, perfect burn. Producing loads of smoke. I'm liking it.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Yes, my camera is still broken. I'm lucky when I can get a photo this good!
> 
> First of these for me. About a month and a half rest on this Oliva Master Blends 3. Perfect draw, perfect burn. Producing loads of smoke. I'm liking it.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


They really shine after a year. The Churchill is fantastic, on the rare occasion I have time for one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having a baby blue before bed since it's still 80°/80% here. Gross feeling, but these little guys are awesome.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Champagne Sungrown with 34 months. The retro on this thing is divine.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez

A quickie...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning y'all,
Joya Red and Sumatra on a damp and sticky Tuesday,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Puro Authentico Maduro this morning and San Cristobal last Friday.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

This happy Lil Tat courtesy of @Gumby-cr with Jamaican Coffee this morn....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

LP Classic


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Starting today with this Conni shade


----------



## LeatherNeck

El Güegüense (pronounced: Wah-when-say). This is a MAW treat from @Kidvegas. Thank you Joe, I'm loving this one! Corojo '99 is one of my favorites and this beauty uses it as the binder and the wrapper. 
For anyone looking for cedar, oak, spice, slight cinnamon, and light sweetness flavors in a cigar; this one is a must try! This is a slow burning, long white ash, perfect construction, flavorful stick. And the foot smoke aroma is amazing! For me, the final 3rd brought on the most strength with a nice punch of Vitamin N. 







15 minutes in: 







Total smoking time (down to the finger burning nub) for this Churchill was: 1hr. 40 min. 
I'm definitely wanting more of these!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lol Im experimenting... eep:










Got these in today. Gonna try to use them for getting more out of my cigars on really good final 3rd nubs.










And of course I had to try it on a whole stick.


----------



## Jankjr

Southern Draw


----------



## Matt_21

A Victor Sinclair Legacy thanks to @LeatherNeck.
Very good yard 'gar


----------



## msmith1986

Black bat from @Scotchpig in the noobie sampler trade. Depending on timeframe it was made at either La Zona or AJF. Either way, it's a good rich, spicy, earthy smoke. Thanks Scott.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I say Dilly Dilly old chap!


----------



## genomez

Is it weird that I took a cigar to work with me this morning with the intent to hold it and smell it on my way home? I picked out the cigar I would smoke when I got home at 6a.

Weird? What say you?


----------



## Madderduro

only $20+ cigar that's worth the ridiculous price tag imo...padron 1964 50 yr anni maduro...been resting for a year been waiting for a good reason to smoke it...landed a new job so figure its padron time


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> only $20+ cigar that's worth the ridiculous price tag imo...padron 1964 50 yr anni maduro...been resting for a year been waiting for a good reason to smoke it...landed a new job so figure its padron time


Congrats!


----------



## genomez

Madderduro said:


> only $20+ cigar that's worth the ridiculous price tag imo...padron 1964 50 yr anni maduro...been resting for a year been waiting for a good reason to smoke it...landed a new job so figure its padron time


Congratulations!


----------



## MattyIce

These are mighty tasty!

El Rey Del Mundo oscuro rectangulare


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke from @BigPuffer in a recent trade, its good, thank you


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7th Reserva and a cup of Kona,







#Tattuesday


----------



## Cherokee98

Fantastic









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Well my day started off bad and keeps getting worse so it's cheap smokes and lots of beer for me. At least the chicken on the smoker looks good and i have some cheap smokes that i really like. And good tunes to listen to.


----------



## BillH

A damn hot day spent in some unfinished attic space in this Virginia heat. I should be in the AC but after the last smoke from @ADRUNKK I needed to make the time for another one, forgot to mention the flavor rundown on his last smoke & didn't make any notes for him but I do remember the end of his last smoke reminded me the world of an Opus, no fooling, it was that good.

This ones a little different. It's got a bit of a bite to it and yet smooth... pepper, leather, a little nutty & I'm about an inch into it. Cheers puffers!!


----------



## Scotchpig

msmith1986 said:


> Black bat from @Scotchpig in the noobie sampler trade. Depending on timeframe it was made at either La Zona or AJF. Either way, it's a good rich, spicy, earthy smoke. Thanks Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it Matt! Funny I pulled out the Castas tonight, and thought I better save it for a special occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> This happy Lil Tat courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with Jamaican Coffee this morn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hope you enjoyed it. Those little suckers can pack a punch sometimes :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good stick.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Tulse

Go go L'Atelier...


----------



## Dran

AB tempus natural and lemonade! Dr's orders, no alcohol


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Joya Red and a craft beer (IPA), from my local brewery, these guys have beer figured out!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> El Güegüense (pronounced: Wah-when-say). This is a MAW treat from @Kidvegas. Thank you Joe, I'm loving this one! Corojo '99 is one of my favorites and this beauty uses it as the binder and the wrapper.
> 
> For anyone looking for cedar, oak, spice, slight cinnamon, and light sweetness flavors in a cigar; this one is a must try! This is a slow burning, long white ash, perfect construction, flavorful stick. And the foot smoke aroma is amazing! For me, the final 3rd brought on the most strength with a nice punch of Vitamin N.
> 
> View attachment 221192
> 
> 
> 15 minutes in:
> 
> View attachment 221194
> 
> 
> Total smoking time (down to the finger burning nub) for this Churchill was: 1hr. 40 min.
> 
> I'm definitely wanting more of these!


Your welcome bro!

Those are definitely good stogies glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Nub Dub!


----------



## SilkyJ

Well my day is finally getting better. Ave Maria and rum while finishing off this yard bird.


----------



## Pag#11

RP 1992









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Is it weird that I took a cigar to work with me this morning with the intent to hold it and smell it on my way home? I picked out the cigar I would smoke when I got home at 6a.
> 
> Weird? What say you?


Yep I say those Davidoff Nicaraguan's are highly addictive!


----------



## PTAaron

Needed something quick that I wouldn't be upset about not finishing while I was out grilling burgers... remembered I had this little guy from a sampler...
Actually not bad!!
Makes me think I really need to invest in some "little cheap smokes" once I'm able to spend money on nonessentials again.


----------



## latin.jazz

The bee's knees

Moderator Edit: Photo removed

Cuban cigars are restricted to our "Habanos" section. Posting privileges are limited to members with 90-days and 100-posts on the site.


----------



## Ewood

Had to do one ROTT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last one of a sampler of these. Meh. It might be my least favorite CH. CHLC en cosacos. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

How is the Cool Arrow? From Holts sale?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Craft Aquitaine from before they started putting bands on em,


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut waiting for it to cool down....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> only $20+ cigar that's worth the ridiculous price tag imo...padron 1964 50 yr anni maduro...been resting for a year been waiting for a good reason to smoke it...landed a new job so figure its padron time


Congrats! Light that smoke wagon..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Camacho red robusto. Strong with to loose of a draw for me but strong... and it’s really strong I keep forgetting about my beer


----------



## Ewood

Tulse said:


> How is the Cool Arrow? From Holts sale?


Reminds me a ton of BBQ, great hickory flavor coming from it. A bit of spice but not overbearing. Still in the first third so we'll see how it transitions. So far I'd recommend it!

I picked them up on Atlantic, they have a 10er for about 54, best price I could find anywhere, not sure what holts had them for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Ewood said:


> Reminds me a ton of BBQ, great hickory flavor coming from it. A bit of spice but not overbearing. Still in the first third so we'll see how it transitions. So far I'd recommend it!
> 
> I picked them up on Atlantic, they have a 10er for about 54, best price I could find anywhere, not sure what holts had them for
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Holt's still has boxes for sale. Thought about grabbing one:
https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


----------



## Ewood

Tulse said:


> Thanks, Holt's still has boxes for sale. Thought about grabbing one:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


Dang, I messed up! Heck, buy a box and ask of someone wants to split, great price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Ewood said:


> Dang, I messed up! Heck, buy a box and ask of someone wants to split, great price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna do just that. :smile2:


----------



## mpomario

AVO Synchro Nicaragua. Not a lot here after first light. The first was was a little spicier. A little time has mellowed it a bit.

EDIT: Much improved at the half way mark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

@Fusion made me do it :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ Fortune Cookie









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Madderduro said:


> only $20+ cigar that's worth the ridiculous price tag imo...padron 1964 50 yr anni maduro...been resting for a year been waiting for a good reason to smoke it...landed a new job so figure its padron time


Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Namakubi on the golf course










Pudgy Face tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

J Fuego Americana with Iron Bean LOKI

On the phone with Mr AC pleading my case....I'll mention incentives to get him here today....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

thanks for the congrats guys! appreciate it...here's another thing worth appreciating...lfd volcada these will wake u up in the morning


----------



## greasemonger

RB Genesis courtesy of @Hickorynut


----------



## PTAaron

SoCal Gunner said:


> EZ Fortune Cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


How was it? I've been holding onto one for a day I have time to really enjoy it


----------



## SoCal Gunner

PTAaron said:


> How was it? I've been holding onto one for a day I have time to really enjoy it


Wish I could tell you: draw was so tight I couldn't smoke it. I went from V-cut to cutting the whole cap - nada. Draw tool went in with no resistance. Weird thing is it didnt "feel" packed - had a very spongy feel to it.

Anyway, I smoke fi running and relax and that thing stressed me out, so that was the end of it. Hopefully it was a one-off condition.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

So far out of the sampler the MX2 is by far the best. The LX2 and CX2 are not bad though

Edit: Halfway through it has actually made a good transition and I am enjoying it a bit more still not as much as MX2 but not bad at all!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## NYRangerfan2

Rocky Patel vintage 1990 hit the spot l, first time trying one of these. Interested to hear what the veteran puffers think of these.


----------



## huffer33

These age quite well









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

This from @MattyIce he told me they are "fresh" still good but im sure will get better with some rest, Thank you Matt


----------



## greasemonger

Finished work early, so a Leaf Maduro in the AC at the lounge.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


>


What is that lighter? Looks cool


----------



## Madderduro

nub dubs have been resting awhile now...like smoking a chocolate bar


----------



## genomez

Finished work early so I grabbed some chocolate milk and a Nicaragua


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> What is that lighter? Looks cool


One of my favorite lighters

https://www.cigarplace.biz/lotus-duet-torch-lighter.html


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> One of my favorite lighters
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/lotus-duet-torch-lighter.html


Thanks


----------



## BOSSTANK

About to go make me some chocolate milk... that looks good


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


>


For some reason this one sucked lol... very tight draw all the way through... it's like it was still wet too... kept trying to go out.The other Bishops Blend sticks that come in the same pack weren't like that... hmm 
I hate tight draw sticks...


----------



## Hickorynut

Mama said cut the grass, company is comin for the weekend.....

Yard gar time!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

After dinner smoke...


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks @disco_potato for tonight's smoke.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Fortune Cookie and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Mi Querida 
Wow! Strong, dark, loads of red pepper spice, and a touch of chocolatey sweetness...me likey! Thanks Jerrod @GOT14U for sending me this Saka stick.


----------



## MattyIce

Been wanting to try these and they didn’t disappoint even ROTT!


----------



## msmith1986

Just like 90% of other times, I didn't like the V-cut draw and cut it. Ash fell on my lap when I recut it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> Mi Querida
> 
> Wow! Strong, dark, loads of red pepper spice, and a touch of chocolatey sweetness...me likey! Thanks Jerrod @GOT14U for sending me this Saka stick.


Glad you liked it bud! My fav of the Saka's

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

msmith1986 said:


> Just like 90% of other times, I didn't like the V-cut draw and cut it. Ash fell on my lap when I recut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I stick to V Cuts on torpedos exclusively.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> After dinner smoke...


Dude how can smoke this after the Davidoff Nicaraguans? Lol it's infused right? I smoked the Drew Estate infused stuff, like Kuba Kuba, Javas and others when I first started cigars, only for a few weeks. Can't stand anything infused now! I am in favor of smoking what you like, even cherry flavored Swishers if that's what you enjoy! Smoke em if you got em...


----------



## msmith1986

I usually do too, but the draw was way too tight.


Westside Threat said:


> I stick to V Cuts on torpedos exclusively.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Dude how can smoke this after the Davidoff Nicaraguans? Lol it's infused right? I smoked the Drew Estate infused stuff, like Kuba Kuba, Javas and others when I first started cigars, only for a few weeks. Can't stand anything infused now! I am in favor of smoking what you like, even cherry flavored Swishers if that's what you enjoy! Smoke em if you got em...


Unfortunately, I bought 5 of them at once. The first I really didn't care for, but this one was better (not good). They seem to not be made well as most of the cigars I've tried. I'll let them rest a while longer to see if I like them better. To your point they aren't even in the same realm as the Nicaragua's.

PS. I'm kind of hoping to pawn them off on my wife. I know we don't send dog rockets to each other, but do wife's count? Actually they aren't that bad.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Dude how can smoke this after the Davidoff Nicaraguans? Lol it's infused right? I smoked the Drew Estate infused stuff, like Kuba Kuba, Javas and others when I first started cigars, only for a few weeks. Can't stand anything infused now! I am in favor of smoking what you like, even cherry flavored Swishers if that's what you enjoy! Smoke em if you got em...


Plus this is what I'm smoking before calling it a night lol (yes that's my second glass of chocolate milk)


----------



## GOT14U

Loving these after 6 months...and so needed today!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

@ebnash, Everyone of the sticks you hit me with are just Awesome!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Plus this is what I'm smoking before calling it a night lol (yes that's my second glass of chocolate milk)


Now that What Im talking about! Yes it's cool on the wifee, most women like the infused stuff.


----------



## Madderduro

cao zocalo....nice & spicy


----------



## GOT14U

Nacata-wake up early tomorrow!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

This is surprisingly good. Has plenty of rest on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @blackrabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mf #3


----------



## PunchMyFuente

SURPRISED by MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Fat Molly 5x56. When I these arrived over a month ago I thought they were flavored based on the smell through the cello. Smells like your clothes after smoking ribs or sitting around a camp fire. I quarantined the 3 that came in the sampler fearing introducing that smell to my collection and was hesitant to light her up. Does not taste like it smells in a good way to me. The Smokey smell doesn’t go below the wrapper. Seems mild to medium and the construction and draw are typical of Drew Estate cigars.


----------



## msmith1986

PunchMyFuente said:


> SURPRISED by MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Fat Molly 5x56. When I these arrived over a month ago I thought they were flavored based on the smell through the cello. Smells like your clothes after smoking ribs or sitting around a camp fire. I quarantined the 3 that came in the sampler fearing introducing that smell to my collection and was hesitant to light her up. Does not taste like it smells in a good way to me. The Smokey smell doesn't go below the wrapper. Seems mild to medium and the construction and draw are typical of Drew Estate cigars.


No pics? Pics or it didn't happen. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## msmith1986

New World to try to relax. Ice on my back hasn't done anything good yet but the smoke is great as usual. @LeatherNeck do you still have the pic of the band from last week? All the ones I have are from the same box and all this signature so far. How many m's or n's are in this person's name?
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

After a rough 48 at the hospital,


----------



## latin.jazz

Today I smoked one of my NC just so I could post the picture here freely.


----------



## BigPuffer

BOSSTANK said:


>


Man you got all the cool looking sticks


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## GOT14U

Bishops to shut it down!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PunchMyFuente

msmith1986 said:


> No pics? Pics or it didn't happen. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=221340&stc=1&d=1529549631


----------



## MattyIce

Ya i don’t know why i did it. Not much to say other than, well it’s a Gurogoket - Gurkha dog rocket!

It’s actually not terrible just not good


----------



## Westside Threat

My first EZ blending session. So far it's a phenomenal value.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BigPuffer said:


> Man you got all the cool looking sticks


A bunch of us have been posting those the last month or so. It's the 2018 BLTC Bishop's Blend.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

What did you think of that one? I always notice they are a dollar or two cheaper than the other Nubs. The last one I had was decent but I wasn't too sure about it because the one I smoked previously was salty nasty. I think I have one left I could try for round three. The maduro and habano are the best IMO.


csk415 said:


>


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

This one has been resting for as long as I haven been smoking cigars... taste great


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> What did you think of that one? I always notice they are a dollar or two cheaper than the other Nubs. The last one I had was decent but I wasn't too sure about it because the one I smoked previously was salty nasty. I think I have one left I could try for round three. The maduro and habano are the best IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The Nub Cameroon (my first ever box purchase) is my favorite Nub... then the Nub Dub... followed my the Nub Cain F... didnt care too much for the Connecticut though


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> New World to try to relax. Ice on my back hasn't done anything good yet but the smoke is great as usual. @LeatherNeck do you still have the pic of the band from last week? All the ones I have are from the same box and all this signature so far. How many m's or n's are in this person's name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The AF NW is on my to try list... heard good stuff about it


----------



## WNYTony

A couple of good'uns today !


----------



## BigPuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> The Nub Cameroon (my first ever box purchase) is my favorite Nub... then the Nub Dub... followed my the Nub Cain F... didnt care too much for the Connecticut though


Lol. There is never love for the connecticuts. But yeah if funny that the Cameroon is the cheapest but seems to be most people's favorite


----------



## TexaSmoke

I prefer maduro in almost everything, but I agree. The Nub Cameroon is the best one. Something magic about that little guy. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Supreme Choix and Iron Bean Loki....the start of a good day!....well at least a couple good hours anyway..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&A Daddy Mac and Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

It has never let me down yet.


BOSSTANK said:


> The AF NW is on my to try list... heard good stuff about it


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

....then it shall be added to your PIF box.


BOSSTANK said:


> The AF NW is on my to try list... heard good stuff about it


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> ....then it shall be added to your PIF box.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


But does the PIF box have electrolytes? It's what cigars crave.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> But does the PIF box have electrolytes? It's what cigars crave.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk












Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

Lol. 


TexaSmoke said:


> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Agreed with the lot of you. Never ever a let down. Silly, silly, spastic, ridiculous you can find these for ~70 bucks for a mazo of 21.


----------



## msmith1986

Y'all know me. Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

esteban carreras chupa cabra...been trying out more of the ec stuff...pretty solid smokes


----------



## genomez

I decided to leave the office for a quick bite and a quick smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> ....then it shall be added to your PIF box.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## awk6898

Don't know why I've waited so long to try these. What a great cigar for the price!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

A short story in a makeshift holder while I gassed up the mower.


----------



## Hickorynut

Crappy day....storm rolling in also. @Gumby-cr brings a quick smoke and attitude adjustment! Dang, these are delicious....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MattyIce

Soo tiny but so good!


----------



## Fusion

Villager La Capitana


----------



## Sophie0503

hey guys it's been awhile, I've been burnin the wind instead of my stogies,ever since I got ole ghost i've had as few as 3 and as many as 12 pull in the drive and just absolutely rattle the windows lookin for josey Wales they say, lol. So I leather up and hit the road. We've had good times, it's brought back bad memories, but i've just let them go and starting new and good memories. Due to the shape i'm in i'm haveing trouble rideing with my highway pegs, and heel shifting like I used to, but in time i'll get back into the swing of things. I'm signed up to retake the riders safety course, no shame in that as I wanna take it, upon completion of the course it saves on insurance and gives you your permit. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to share what's goin on in my life right now, and it all good. Love you guys.. mike&sophie..


----------



## Scotchpig

Exciting times Mike, enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sophie0503 said:


> I'm signed up to retake the riders safety course,


I'll never forget the weekend I took the MSF course. It was like an amusement park, permanent smiling.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 221404
> hey guys it's been awhile, I've been burnin the wind instead of my stogies,ever since I got ole ghost i've had as few as 3 and as many as 12 pull in the drive and just absolutely rattle the windows lookin for josey Wales they say, lol. So I leather up and hit the road. We've had good times, it's brought back bad memories, but i've just let them go and starting new and good memories. Due to the shape i'm in i'm haveing trouble rideing with my highway pegs, and heel shifting like I used to, but in time i'll get back into the swing of things. I'm signed up to retake the riders safety course, no shame in that as I wanna take it, upon completion of the course it saves on insurance and gives you your permit. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to share what's goin on in my life right now, and it all good. Love you guys.. mike&sophie..


Keep it on two wheels brother.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Costa Rican


----------



## Scotchpig

Cheers brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UF-13









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde oscura

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I missed Tuesday's smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


>


Get the nfl network on that, @BOSSTANK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> Get the nfl network on that, @BOSSTANK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot naw... I would have road rage as soon as my Saints did something stupid lol


----------



## Navistar

Rott. Curious to see if these are good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Crappy day....storm rolling in also. @*Gumby-cr* brings a quick smoke and attitude adjustment! Dang, these are delicious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I enjoy those the most out of that blend. The larger ring gauges just didn't wow me like those little buggers did :grin2:


----------



## genomez

Can't go wrong with a V...


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> New World to try to relax. Ice on my back hasn't done anything good yet but the smoke is great as usual. @LeatherNeck do you still have the pic of the band from last week? All the ones I have are from the same box and all this signature so far. How many m's or n's are in this person's name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's it. Fernnnnnnnnnnndez :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 221404
> hey guys it's been awhile, I've been burnin the wind instead of my stogies,ever since I got ole ghost i've had as few as 3 and as many as 12 pull in the drive and just absolutely rattle the windows lookin for josey Wales they say, lol. So I leather up and hit the road. We've had good times, it's brought back bad memories, but i've just let them go and starting new and good memories. Due to the shape i'm in i'm haveing trouble rideing with my highway pegs, and heel shifting like I used to, but in time i'll get back into the swing of things. I'm signed up to retake the riders safety course, no shame in that as I wanna take it, upon completion of the course it saves on insurance and gives you your permit. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to share what's goin on in my life right now, and it all good. Love you guys.. mike&sophie..


That's great to hear Mike, nothing like it, been there 50 years now. I had a short 1% intro 45 years ago, not for me. Ride safe brother!


----------



## Olecharlie

1st Masterblend 3, Pretty much ROTT, with 6 months rest these should be really good.


----------



## Mark in wi

MattyIce said:


> Soo tiny but so good!


Pic didn't load for me, what is it?
Thanks


----------



## MattyIce

Mark in wi said:


> Pic didn't load for me, what is it?
> Thanks


A Brazilia Cariocas


----------



## BOSSTANK

Navistar said:


> Rott. Curious to see if these are good.


I'm also curious... as to what you think? Haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoil with one of my smoking buddies,


----------



## Madderduro

mow ruination...didn't like em much rott...year later they're slightly better...actually as I type this just got hit with some nutty notes...hhhmmmmm they might be a bit of alright now


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From the morning before work.
MOW Puro Authentico









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flor de Copán 2nds maduro Rothschild
#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Blind grab tonight - turned out ok


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lucille









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm not sure either one of those are legal in CA.....


SoCal Gunner said:


> Lucille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Late night last minute mini...Cohiba corona minor.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

msmith1986 said:


> I'm not sure either one of those are legal in CA.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ah Haha- so true!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

BOSSTANK said:


> I'm also curious... as to what you think? Haven't tried that one yet.


I enjoyed it. The last 3rd got a bit bitter from being over hydrated, Will try another in a couple weeks.


----------



## MattyIce

Man I love these! Is there anything else has a similar profile or taste that you guys can recommend?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love this stick


----------



## Rabidawise

I think I can call this nubbed! Lol


----------



## WNYTony

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they Max ? Mine are still in the mail :vs_mad:


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Didn’t have the chance to take a pic earlier...was too eager to smoke it fast. Love these


----------



## Dran

@Rabidawise, that gal looks familiar! How'd it go?


Rabidawise said:


> Late night last minute mini...Cohiba corona minor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5 anb Sumatra,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gran Habano Corojo #5 anb Sumatra,
> View attachment 221464


Always been interested in these, but never pulled the trigger. Care to comment @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Always been interested in these, but never pulled the trigger. Care to comment @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Good flavors, baking spice/cedar some coffee and cashew notes. Construction is good and so far the burn on this one is as perfect as it gets, I haven't had a fresh one in a long time, this batch is from around 2013/14. I've found that for me at least, the majority of the GH lineup demands a very slow careful cadence or they get bitter quickly, this is the robusto, I'm 40 min in and barely at the halfway mark. 
:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

MattyIce said:


> Man I love these! Is there anything else has a similar profile or taste that you guys can recommend?


The Flathead 660 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Torano Vault E-021 courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick

I judged this one without having had a Torano in the last 10 years and stuck it in the blind grab-a-gar It has some Fuente notes and is very DR. Not bad with coffee.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MattyIce

Hickorynut said:


> The Flathead 660
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Haha &#128077;


----------



## Olecharlie

As most of you know, I favor my Nub Maduros after breakfast with a nice cup of Java, today it’s Bulletproof coffee. The dub nubs are great but for $79 for a box of 24 I’ll keep ordering the regular Maduros as long as Holt’s keeps selling for that price.


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Dran said:


> @Rabidawise, that gal looks familiar! How'd it go?


Actually that wasn't yours. Yours is regular corona. This is one that I got as a gift for Christmas. It was hiding in the back of my humi.


----------



## greasemonger

DPG blue at Ligero Tobacco House


----------



## droy1958

Punch Rothschild…..


----------



## Madderduro

oliva v melanio reserva limitada...looking forward to this one!! while picking this up the guy in front of me asks "do u have gurkhas?" while he's getting his acids...I just shook my head


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Good flavors, baking spice/cedar some coffee and cashew notes. Construction is good and so far the burn on this one is as perfect as it gets, I haven't had a fresh one in a long time, this batch is from around 2013/14. I've found that for me at least, the majority of the GH lineup demands a very slow careful cadence or they get bitter quickly, this is the robusto, I'm 40 min in and barely at the halfway mark.
> :vs_cool:


Thanks for the review, been very close to grabbing those but never pulled the trigger. Sounds pretty interesting.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hick needs a cigar cause he is stressed.
Hick has good buds on Puff!
Hick grabbed an Achilles from @Olecharlie 
Hick has a fresh cup of Kona
Hick is happy now. Be like Hick 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer

Pag#11 said:


> Thanks for the review, been very close to grabbing those but never pulled the trigger. Sounds pretty interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I got you. I got one more maduro one and I'll send it your way


----------



## genomez

I feel like I've been counting down the hours...


----------



## Madderduro

always good...lfd dl chisel


----------



## quesquared

Been MIA for a bit. Fuente Friday in effect, though. Hope you fellas/gals/others are having a great day!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Monte White Series......


----------



## Tulse

First half was nondescript. Second-half turned into florist potpourri. Interesting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Kona,


----------



## LeatherNeck

RoMa Craft Neanderthal HN 
Thank you @bobbya08 for sending me this gem, I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## genomez

First time for me on this one... so far so good.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fixing to light one of my favorites up, then go see my 3 year old nephew. Meanwhile, his new toy I got him makes a great cigar holder display.


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped LA HACIENDA WITH Woodfords Reserve! Very nice medium bodied smoke! Fruit, citrus and nuts.


----------



## greasemonger

Very familiar looking and tasting EZ Blending Sessions. Yep, the transition from shaggy foot to wrapper is wonderful


----------



## GunnyJ

Mine was a Sumatra Leaf by Oscar. Hey greasemonger, what's the story behind that cigar holder? Pretty unique looking...


----------



## SilkyJ

Loving this Undercrown. First thing I've really liked from DE


----------



## genomez

Short Corona


----------



## greasemonger

GunnyJ said:


> Mine was a Sumatra Leaf by Oscar. Hey greasemonger, what's the story behind that cigar holder? Pretty unique looking...


Its just a little dremel job out of part of last year's Christmas tree sitting on the lid of a Romacraft Neanderthal box. I stole the inner wall, solid spanish cedar panels (~3/8" thick each and support the lid) that fit nicely in a tupperdor, and use the lid as a coaster and the box for pipe stuff. Couple coats of poly and they came out really nice (too cool of a box to toally destroy). I have a Cromagnon Atlatl box I need to mess with eventually.


----------



## Jankjr

mpomario said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? Very interested to hear your tasting notes.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2 year old Wavell for the ride home in the rain.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Guests made it....Here's my chill pill!










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Maxh92

WNYTony said:


> How are they Max ? Mine are still in the mail :vs_mad:


I have no complaints. Preferred this year's to last. But, that's just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Spoiled myself with a pardon 1964 natural...forgot to take a pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

€€€


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

RC Cromagnon thanks to @TexaSmoke!


----------



## BigPuffer

Lol. I didn't put them away when I got them yesterday so they became easy targets today. This weekend was brought to you by @Dran. 2 down, 2 to go


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bayou petite robusto,


----------



## Pag#11

BigPuffer said:


> I got you. I got one more maduro one and I'll send it your way


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

I am digging these in the Sun Grown


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Le Bayou petite robusto,
> View attachment 221546


I really enjoyed the 1 I had a few days ago. Very rich tasting and smooth. That one have alot of rest on it @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigar Federation Steampunk & Longmore 20. Cigar is good but could use some time down to meld.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Another Gurkha windtunnel. Too bad it has some good flavors


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Le Bayou petite robusto,
> View attachment 221546


One of my favorites. So good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Jankjr said:


> How was it? Very interested to hear your tasting notes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


My palette is not developed enough for tasting notes. But I can say they are pretty good and are getting better. They've only been resting about 10 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My last Cuban Classic and the first one I've ever had with a hollow center and not put out much smoke. We'll see how it goes, the roller must've been sleeping. And if the burn line could stop matching how I'm leaning in my chair that would be great too, it's painful to sit but my left leg isn't working the best right now.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Well i got my money's worth out of the Undercrown and enjoyed every puff. Now trying this chunky little Diesel to end the night.


----------



## Rondo

Nice stick. 
Thanks @GOT14U


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Nice stick.
> 
> Thanks @GOT14U


Good to see you are trying them out! I gotta get me some more of those.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

5 Vegas Gold Maduro 
Not bad for a $ 1.25 
5 pack sampler for 5.99 
Thanks for posting this in the deals fellas.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra, watching the day wake up.


----------



## Kidvegas

Flores Y Rodriguez Reserva Limitada

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## genomez

The ash fell off as I was taking the picture lol


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast of champions.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Another delicious stick from the








@ebnash collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Vacation stick #1
Thanks, @selpo
Great smoke.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## greasemonger

Papas Fritas


----------



## Cherokee98

Sancho Panza









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

At the car show


----------



## msmith1986

Pag#11 said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
> Not bad for a $ 1.25
> 5 pack sampler for 5.99
> Thanks for posting this in the deals fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Those are my second favorite 5V next to the Triple-A. I love them dark PA wrappers. The value for the money is definitely there with those, especially with 6 months rest.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I grabbed a pack of these last week thinking Dino @UBC03 might like these better than his favorite Isla del Sol's since they're just flavored Parodi's. I'm having coffee with it too, but the jury is still out. You can taste a classic Parodi under there somewhere but I'll admit it's a little strange, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> I grabbed a pack of these last week thinking Dino @UBC03 might like these better than his favorite Isla del Sol's since they're just flavored Parodi's. I'm having coffee with it too, but the jury is still out. You can taste a classic Parodi under there somewhere but I'll admit it's a little strange, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I remember my pops smoking anise flavored denobilis but those are just takin it a little too far..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Scotchpig

I know we preach patience but sometimes you just got to do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> I know we preach patience but sometimes you just got to do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair...it has a few months on it.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

Lol. I agree. Maybe my wife will smoke them.....


UBC03 said:


> I remember my pops smoking anise flavored denobilis but those are just takin it a little too far..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

CAO Flathead Steel Horse









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not sure about these this year. I've smoked all 3 sizes now and I enjoyed the toro the most but I think these need some nap time.


----------



## bpegler

msmith1986 said:


> I grabbed a pack of these last week thinking Dino @UBC03 might like these better than his favorite Isla del Sol's since they're just flavored Parodi's. I'm having coffee with it too, but the jury is still out. You can taste a classic Parodi under there somewhere but I'll admit it's a little strange, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I really never stop by to comment on NCs. I just don't know enough to have an informed opinion.

But my friend, that is one hideous looking stick.

I mean it's powerfully ugly.

I hope that it has a really nice personality.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabal,


----------



## Pag#11

Scotchpig said:


> I know we preach patience but sometimes you just got to do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always enjoyed the short story. I prefer the cameroon wrapper but enjoy these also..My last one definitely needed more rest.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

V Melanio









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lol. You never saw an Avanti, Parodi, or DeNobili before? They're dry cured Toscano style cigars that have been around for ages. They're made by an Italian family here in PA. Clint Eastwood is known to smoke the longer ones in a lot of his old movies. The American style ones were always called KY Cheroots.


bpegler said:


> I really never stop by to comment on NCs. I just don't know enough to have an informed opinion.
> 
> But my friend, that is one hideous looking stick.
> 
> I mean it's powerfully ugly.
> 
> I hope that it has a really nice personality.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Everything about this stick is excellent...

Padron 5000


----------



## Matt_21

BOSSTANK said:


> Everything about this stick is excellent...
> 
> Padron 5000


I've really liked the 3000s Ive tried. Trying to let the rest of the box rest a bit more before trying again.
Will have to try some of the other x000s

Love that ashtray btw. It's a beaut.
And good call on the Dr. Pepper


----------



## TCstr8

Ratzilla









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

TCstr8 said:


> V Melanio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great cigar, I picked up a box recently.


----------



## genomez

At our annual company picnic today...


----------



## Olecharlie

First Liga I ever had bad, tunneled out right up the center, had to toss it:crying: poured a JD Tennessee Honey just for the T52 and she let me down... gotta go back to the Humidor!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd out of a fiver from last fall. Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pulled this one that was right beside the T52, same amount of rest and it smokes just fine, I’m just not a big Curivari fan...
This TN honey should make it better. But it’s a little too sweet for my taste, I usually drink Scotch Whisky, Woodfords or Eagle Rare Burbon Whiskeys. I should have watched a movie instead. :frown2:


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> First Liga I ever had bad, tunneled out right up the center, had to toss it:crying: poured a JD Tennessee Honey just for the T52 and she let me down... gotta go back to the Humidor!


I had a B&M-bought Matilde death-tunnel on me. Sat quietly and wept, read a self-help book, started a gofundme page, and told all 6 friends on Facebook about it. I have scars, but one does eventually move on, OC. Glad to see you've started the process!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> At our annual company picnic today...


Well if you shoot par or boggie, its a good round with a great stick! Oops or maybe a great burger.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok the Curivari or the TN Honey just not cutting it. One more try and I’m done. Life’s too short to not drink great Whisky and smoke great cigars!

Now this Davidoff Yamasa and Macallan Rare Cask is a game changer. 3rd times a charm! dang 3 too many ice cubes! Cubes removed...


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> Ok the Curivari or the TN Honey just not cutting it. One more try and I'm done. Life's too short to not drink great Whisky and smoke great cigars!
> 
> Now this Davidoff Yamasa and Macallan Rare Cask is a game changer. 3rd times a charm! dang 3 too many ice cubes! Cubes removed...


Can never go wrong with Macallans. Glad you got it sorted out @Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> I had a B&M-bought Matilde death-tunnel on me. Sat quietly and wept, read a self-help book, started a gofundme page, and told all 6 friends on Facebook about it. I have scars, but one does eventually move on, OC. Glad to see you've started the process!


Thanks for the support, it is traumatic lol!


----------



## msmith1986

I managed to test the new new lift I put in for my buddy last week and change my oil while I was at it. Nub Cam for the ride home is great, I just need to figure out how to get back out of the car. I think rest, cigars, and liquor might be the rest of my weekend.....























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I managed to test the new new lift I put in for my buddy last week and change my oil while I was at it. Nub Cam for the ride home is great, I just need to figure out how to get back out of the car. I think rest, cigars, and liquor might be the rest of my weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Stay there will call Rescue team out! Hey @Hickorunut help please man stuck in car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattador

Bought a box of these at the border. They’re cheap but surprisingly nice. I’d say they fall between mild and medium flavour-wise with a bit of nuttiness on the end and a very mild chocolate note in the nose. For a cheap toro, I’m quite happy.


----------



## msmith1986

Lol


Olecharlie said:


> Stay there will call Rescue team out! Hey @Hickorunut help please man stuck in car!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Time for a new Davidoff (@olecharlie see I mix it up sometimes)...The Late Hour Toro.


----------



## BOSSTANK

All these Davidoffs I have been seeing recently. They must be good. I suppose I will see if I can find a sampler to order to see what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## Madderduro

umbagog & a mj12 so far today


----------



## LeatherNeck

Madderduro said:


> umbagog & a mj12 so far today


I almost grabbed an Umba out today, but decided on this Lancero instead.

Thanks for this enjoyable stick @Rondo; I think I'll try this one again in a different size just to see the difference in flavor. This one in this vitola is very enjoyable as is though. Definitely one of the better RP out there, IMHO.:wink2:


----------



## George007

Padron 1926. Lasted the entire 18 holes


----------



## BOSSTANK

My second one of these, first was in a bomb from @Shaver702 this one I got from a B&M months ago.
Very good stick!

Meanwhile me and this red wasp are fighting over the bench in the shade outside of the casino. Haha


----------



## cracker1397

Illusione Epernay Le Grande courtesy of @disco_potato

I am a fan. Thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @Hickorynut for this stick :grin2: As far as the scotch goes well I'm probably going to regret it in the morning. I bought some Pedialyte at the grocery store which is already sitting at my bedside next to a bucket haha >


----------



## huffer33

Ah, there's no place like home... (8 hr. drive back today)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero,


----------



## Hickorynut

Good scotch choice! Great Cigar! Yes Sir!


Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @Hickorynut for this stick :grin2: As far as the scotch goes well I'm probably going to regret it in the morning. I bought some Pedialyte at the grocery store which is already sitting at my bedside next to a bucket haha >


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MattyIce

The muwat label got put on wrong had me scared but smoked great!

The olde penn was my first box purchase. I got them on sale and thought drew estate it had to be good! ROTT I was disappointed but they keep getting better. A little over 2 months in and this one is smooth and sweet. Nice little change of pace


----------



## Rondo

___


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Time for a new Davidoff (@olecharlie see I mix it up sometimes)...The Late Hour Toro.


Nicaraguan still my favorite but I haven't tried the Late Hour yet. I have one in my Humidor patiently waiting on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

L40


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Nicaraguan still my favorite but I haven't tried the Late Hour yet. I have one in my Humidor patiently waiting on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was good but I agree. My preference is the Nicaragua. Let me know what you think after you smoke the Late Hour.


----------



## genomez

Last one of the day...


----------



## greasemonger

EZ "cigar wars" Chris with a Maduro


----------



## Madderduro

project 805 andullo


----------



## Rabidawise

Diesel Rage Perfecto courtesy of @TexaSmoke!


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> EZ "cigar wars" Chris with a Maduro


How is that beer? I brought a sixer home from the coast based on the name and that I like Jai Alai.


----------



## Travoline

Just as a was getting up closer to the light to take this picture I bumped my elbow and dropped the ash into my freshly made Old Fashioned. Last bit of bourbon I had in the house... boxed red wine it is.


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> How is that beer? I brought a sixer home from the coast based on the name and that I like Jai Alai.


Its a pretty good brown ale. Not my favorite but it goes well with a full smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Just as a was getting up closer to the light to take this picture I bumped my elbow and dropped the ash into my freshly made Old Fashioned. Last bit of bourbon I had in the house... boxed red wine it is.


Now that's horrible!


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Now that's horrible!


Tell me about it, I tried to pick it out but you can't get all that out. I knew I wouldn't but had to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Flor de las antillas


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Tell me about it, I tried to pick it out but you can't get all that out. I knew I wouldn't but had to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it was Lagavulin 16 you'd never know the difference! Lol


----------



## WNYTony

La Galera maduro tonight


----------



## Matt_21

greasemonger said:


> EZ "cigar wars" Chris with a Maduro


How did that smoke for you? The first one I had went out 3 times in me for no reason, had 2 plugs and had a vortex shaped plug under the cap.
They actually sent me a replacement. It has the se vortex plug and went out on me once.
Ive had bad luck with that blend. 0 for 2


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Finishing up a great day, was at a party on a Ranch in the hills.
Ramon Bueso's Genesis project.
Really been enjoying these...more than some cigars which I have paid 4x what I paid for this stick.
Thanks Mr . Bueso. 























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

Kristoff ligero maduro. Polishing it off and watching the storms roll by out west


----------



## Cossie

Back in the game...Curivari Achilles Maduro.

I know I smoke a lot of this brand. But, dear God gentlemen...this one is a little honey









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

waking up with Mr. Brownstone... these cigars pack a lot of punch & flavor simply superb


----------



## greasemonger

Matt_21 said:


> How did that smoke for you? The first one I had went out 3 times in me for no reason, had 2 plugs and had a vortex shaped plug under the cap.
> They actually sent me a replacement. It has the se vortex plug and went out on me once.
> Ive had bad luck with that blend. 0 for 2


Hum. It was a little tight at first, ok flavor. It really woke up at the end of the first third and was great after that. I used a deep V for the cut so perhaps I cut any issues below the cap out. I took it to the nub with a little over an hour burn time.
Edit: it DID go out on me once at about the halfway mark requiring a relight but it may have been my fault. It seems like it wanted about a 30 sec cadenceand I was distracted, but I never had to touch up the burn line.


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Iron Bean Integrity.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Herrera Esteli and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Liga L40 and mug of Bulletproof Java! Never understood why people smoke Lanceros, until I tried a couple. I need to try the Tat skinny monsters.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> It was good but I agree. My preference is the Nicaragua. Let me know what you think after you smoke the Late Hour.


Right now my favorites from top down: Liga UF-13, L40, BLT Bishops Blend, BLT Deliverance, Grimalkin Emilio 2018. Didnt care too much for the Davidoff Yamasa, the Nicaraguan is nice. I'll let you know on the Late Hour.


----------



## genomez

First one of the day...


----------



## TexaSmoke

This tried and true from @Matfam1
Always a good breakfast.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> This tried and true from @Matfam1
> Always a good breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Looks like you're enjoying you vacation!


----------



## Jankjr

Olecharlie said:


> Liga L40 and mug of Bulletproof Java! Never understood why people smoke Lanceros, until I tried a couple. I need to try the Tat skinny monsters.


Is the coffee Stronger than Death?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Looks like you're enjoying you vacation!


Yes sir. Good times in the woods.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Yes sir. Good times in the woods.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I need to load up the Jeep with sticks and do the same soon!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> I need to load up the Jeep with sticks and do the same soon!


You'll be glad you did.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

Jankjr said:


> Is the coffee Stronger than Death?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I'm sure it isn't but is really good. I'm scared of the Death Wish coffee, I just buy the cups! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

Hear such good things about this stick..


OneStrangeOne said:


> Herrera Esteli and Sumatra,
> View attachment 221640


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Recovery time :banghead:


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks @disco_potato for this morning's smoke. John Bull









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Starting a Sunday off right. MoW Puro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Not at all what I expected. I didn't pick up much of the bourbon barrel; although, it was very smooth and had a good bit of funk/twang like a good cheese. Got sweet latte last third. Beautiful sharkskin velvet wrapper. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Travoline said:


> Just as a was getting up closer to the light to take this picture I bumped my elbow and dropped the ash into my freshly made Old Fashioned. Last bit of bourbon I had in the house... boxed red wine it is.


That is the worst horror story I've heard. Ash in the last of the bourbon!! I shed a tear for the loss.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Those are some good smokes... better with rest.


Pag#11 said:


> Finishing up a great day, was at a party on a Ranch in the hills.
> Ramon Bueso's Genesis project.
> Really been enjoying these...more than some cigars which I have paid 4x what I paid for this stick.
> Thanks Mr . Bueso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first time with this one...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> Liga L40 and mug of Bulletproof Java! Never understood why people smoke Lanceros, until I tried a couple. I need to try the Tat skinny monsters.


Lanceros are great as long as you are able to take your time. I love one when I'm having a lazy day and can just relax.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> I'm sure it isn't but is really good. I'm scared of the Death Wish coffee, I just buy the cups! :vs_laugh:


Don't be scared of death wish coffee... I just had a cup and can assure you, it does it's job well, and tastes great to boot.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I absolutely hated the Muwat I smoked last summer. I waited and smoked another last month, it was fantastic.


MattyIce said:


> The muwat label got put on wrong had me scared but smoked great!
> 
> The olde penn was my first box purchase. I got them on sale and thought drew estate it had to be good! ROTT I was disappointed but they keep getting better. A little over 2 months in and this one is smooth and sweet. Nice little change of pace


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I snuck in a smoke last night as I was on my way to sneaking into the hospital after visiting hours to see my friend's baby that was born yesterday. He was almost 10 lbs! The trick is to go through the emergency department and make sudden turn, lol. I look like a cripple right about now, so nobody paid attention and it worked, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd out of a fiver. Might have to pick up a box.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Give em another year..they get even better


msmith1986 said:


> I absolutely hated the Muwat I smoked last summer. I waited and smoked another last month, it was fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## WABOOM

At the car show again today.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Right now my favorites from top down: Liga UF-13, L40, BLT Bishops Blend, BLT Deliverance, Grimalkin Emilio 2018. Didnt care too much for the Davidoff Yamasa, the Nicaraguan is nice. I'll let you know on the Late Hour.


The late hour is a good one ! I'm thinking you'll be pleasantly surprised

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## MattyIce

msmith1986 said:


> I absolutely hated the Muwat I smoked last summer. I waited and smoked another last month, it was fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice! Ya I like em so far I will buy more once I am out


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Recovery time :banghead:


To bad your not a welder, we just crack open the oxygen bottle and breath...lol...made it through many of days because of that trick.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## tazdvl

Charlie and me are enjoying an Oliva Serie O robusto. I'm drinking cold brewed Costa Rica Tarrazu, with a little Stevia, sugar free caramel flavor, and a little milk.

Since you gentlemen are discussing Death Wish Coffee...
I have Death Wish K-cups for my Keurig. I might get myself a bag of Death Wish and cold brew it. Steeping it cold brings out more flavor without the bitter acidity, and infuses more caffeine into the drink. Should be an interesting experiment.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Fusion

Sunday lunch


----------



## greasemonger

Oliva CT with a Bud and an iced brew for a yardwork break


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto and the little duffer!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## genomez

I'll keep the Oliva theme going...


----------



## UBC03

Saw this on the top and figured " what the hell, they named a day after em on puff" I'll give it a try..got about an inch left and it's finally getting "good". Not great, but tolerable. Sour overtones covered anything good about this cigar for the first and second third. I'd get a little black pepper on the retro but that's it. Won't need the nubber on my modus for this one.

You know it's bad when I'm thinking "I shoulda cut the grass" instead of smoking this.

And for the guys that don't know me. Please don't say "you need to rest it or maybe your humidity is too high". I may have to smack ya

I know better..Shoulda tossed it after the first inch. It's 90 minutes of my existence I'll never get back..
















sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Chris80

Avo Domaine #50. Excellent performing cigar just not a blend for me. I prefer the Heritage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Saw this on the top and figured " what the hell, they named a day after em on puff" I'll give it a try..got about an inch left and it's finally getting "good". Not great, but tolerable. Sour overtones covered anything good about this cigar for the first and second third. I'd get a little black pepper on the retro but that's it. Won't need the nubber on my modus for this one.
> 
> You know it's bad when I'm thinking "I shoulda cut the grass" instead of smoking this.
> 
> And for the guys that don't know me. Please don't say "you need to rest it or maybe your humidity is too high". I may have to smack ya
> 
> I know better..Shoulda tossed it after the first inch. It's 90 minutes of my existence I'll never get back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Lol....Maybe your hygro is out of calibration Hahahaha........!!

In all seriousness I'd have to agree with your assessment of those D. Bought a couple 10pks about 18 months ago and just never dug them...im a glutton for punishment so every once in awhile I'll fire one up hoping things change, it doesn't....They Don't Get Better!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## greasemonger

Kidvegas said:


> Lol....Maybe your hygro is out of calibration Hahahaha........!!
> 
> In all seriousness I'd have to agree with your assessment of those D. Bought a couple 10pks about 18 months ago and just never dug them...im a gluten for punishment so every once in awhile I'll fire one up hoping things change, it doesn't....They Don't Get Better!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I've had a couple good ones and a couple bad ones. Now that Fausto you had is another story, all have been good. Thats the difference between 5 dollars and 10 I suppose.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Saw this on the top and figured " what the hell, they named a day after em on puff" I'll give it a try..got about an inch left and it's finally getting "good". Not great, but tolerable. Sour overtones covered anything good about this cigar for the first and second third. I'd get a little black pepper on the retro but that's it. Won't need the nubber on my modus for this one.
> 
> You know it's bad when I'm thinking "I shoulda cut the grass" instead of smoking this.
> 
> And for the guys that don't know me. Please don't say "you need to rest it or maybe your humidity is too high". I may have to smack ya
> 
> I know better..Shoulda tossed it after the first inch. It's 90 minutes of my existence I'll never get back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Yep, pretty fair assessment, not some of Pete's best work IMO


----------



## genomez

Box pressed is the next pick today...


----------



## Dran

CAO Italia Ciao, and white rum with lime juice


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> Saw this on the top and figured " what the hell, they named a day after em on puff" I'll give it a try..got about an inch left and it's finally getting "good". Not great, but tolerable. Sour overtones covered anything good about this cigar for the first and second third. I'd get a little black pepper on the retro but that's it. Won't need the nubber on my modus for this one.
> 
> You know it's bad when I'm thinking "I shoulda cut the grass" instead of smoking this.
> 
> And for the guys that don't know me. Please don't say "you need to rest it or maybe your humidity is too high". I may have to smack ya
> 
> I know better..Shoulda tossed it after the first inch. It's 90 minutes of my existence I'll never get back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Well the Ashtray is really nice!


----------



## Westside Threat

Seriously love these Blending Sessions










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Series V Liga Especial Churchill!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

Another Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Thinking about cutting it and finishing it off down at my local lounge then browse for an R&J


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

My first RP courtesy of @msmith1986. Cheers Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

What do you think of that one? I don't remember how long ago I got those A10's but I've always liked the Edge line, especially maduro and habano. Simple and effective.


Scotchpig said:


> My first RP courtesy of @msmith1986. Cheers Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

The date on it was 2/17. Just starting the second third and things are starting to get interestingZ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Ok one more, why not, right.


----------



## Justcause

Maxh92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that MoW? I was considering that one yestersay.


----------



## Justcause

Olecharlie said:


> Oliva Series V Liga Especial Churchill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had the Oliva V but not the especial. Is it bolder?


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 15 Toro :grin2: I haven't left the house today after last nights (bad) decision to drink. It's bad when you spend half the day inside with sunglasses on :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jankjr

AJF Last Call Maduro. Maybe with a glass of chocolate milk or Knob Creek?









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Diesel courtesy of @bellts and a cuba libre


----------



## Maxh92

Justcause said:


> How is that MoW? I was considering that one yestersay.


I've not had a bad MoW. You can usually get them for a decent price on the devil site.

And another cigar for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Bohème 
She is shining with 13 months on her!


----------



## SilkyJ

FDLA again, had to try the maduro to compare with the one I had last night. Both are really good but so far I think the maduro is a little better.


----------



## LeatherNeck

^^I agree!


----------



## MattyIce

The Oliva G was good just too small left me wanting more so fallowed up with the Gurkha Beauty and well...just glad I only have one Gurkha left from that sampler!


----------



## SilkyJ

LeatherNeck said:


> ^^I agree!


Yeah this is probably a top 5 stick forme so far


----------



## TexaSmoke

Been smoking some familiar faves so far on vacation. Decided to try something new tonight and it didn't disappoint. Dunbarton Sobremesa









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## LeatherNeck

MattyIce said:


> The Oliva G was good just too small left me wanting more so fallowed up with the Gurkha Beauty and well...just glad I only have one Gurkha left from that sampler!


That's exactly why we hate on Gurks sooooo much around here....well that and taste, price, etc.


----------



## Tulse

LeatherNeck said:


> La Bohème
> She is shining with 13 months on her!


I threw out the first one I had, but I utterly enjoyed the second. I put the rest down for hibernation. Might sneak one more. If I see the blowout prices again, they're getting reordered.

Presently enjoying this little heart of darkness...


----------



## BigPuffer

MattyIce said:


> The Oliva G was good just too small left me wanting more so fallowed up with the Gurkha Beauty and well...just glad I only have one Gurkha left from that sampler!


Is that G a maduro?


----------



## Dran

I love me some Gurkha... At the next season cut rate! I'd never buy them first run, but at $15 a 5er, after they've created their next $25+ stick for fan boys to lap up... Ill grab them occasionally.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tulse said:


> I threw out the first one I had, but I utterly enjoyed the second. I put the rest down for hibernation. Might sneak one more. If I see the blowout prices again, they're getting reordered.
> 
> Presently enjoying this little heart of darkness...
> 
> View attachment 221732


Yea, they definitely need some rest. I saw recently some BOTLs not enjoying them, but I think it boils down to not enough rest. They need at least 6 mos before they're enjoyable and a year before they shine. I smoked mine down to the 1/2 inch nub and enjoyed all 1 hr 15 min of it!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Old favorite of mine. This uses to be my daily go to smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

101 MC One


----------



## Olecharlie

Justcause said:


> I've had the Oliva V but not the especial. Is it bolder?


Oliva Serie V - Ligero Especial

Serie V Especial is a complex blend of Nicaraguan long filler tobaccos. Blended with specially fermented Jalapa Valley ligero, and finished with a Connecticut Broadleaf Wrapper.

Blending Notes: This cigar is blended to deliver full body taste while maintaining an unparalleled smoothness. This flavorful blend exhibits complex tobacco with rich coffee and dark chocolate tones.

A subtle and well balanced spice is present throughout.


----------



## greasemonger

Mini Mi courtesy of @JtAv8tor and yet another cuba libre. Gotta make an 8 hr drive starting at 0400 so I need a little help falling asleep. Saka nailed it on the Mi Querida, just wish I could afford a box.


----------



## Justcause

New cigar for me


----------



## MattyIce

BigPuffer said:


> Is that G a maduro?


Yes it was. Middle third was good last third I wanted it to go much longer kept getting better!


----------



## MattyIce

LeatherNeck said:


> That's exactly why we hate on Gurks sooooo much around here....well that and taste, price, etc.


Ya I would never buy again this was a cheap big ring sampler that I bought when I was new and got sold on the marketing. At least that's all I bought. Some have good flavors and I keep thinking maybe the production vitolas are better but sheesh not gonna waste my time until peeps say they are ok


----------



## Pag#11

This was my last one from a bundle I got a few years back. Great walking stick or Yard Gar.










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

Maxh92 said:


> Justcause said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that MoW? I was considering that one yestersay.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had a bad MoW. You can usually get them for a decent price on the devil site.
> 
> And another cigar for me.
> 
> The 3R shop I went to I want to say the MoW was either just under 10 or just over 10 bucks. What would I save? 2 dollars a stick give or take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The 3R shop I went to I want to say the MoW was either just under 10 or just over 10 bucks. What would I save? 2 dollars a stick give or take


----------



## BOSSTANK

MattyIce said:


> The Oliva G was good just too small left me wanting more so fallowed up with the Gurkha Beauty and well...just glad I only have one Gurkha left from that sampler!


The Gurkha Beauty sucks... but did you happen to get the Gurkha Beast with that sampler? It's not bad, has some good transitions imo


----------



## PTAaron

Thank you @bobbya08 for this one! Delicious!


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a TLd and a Las Calveras 17 before time s one...all good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

CF Whipped Cream & Nectar d'Or. Really great pairing










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I've never paid more than $18 for any MoW, Diesel, or Ave Maria fiver on CBid.


Justcause said:


> The 3R shop I went to I want to say the MoW was either just under 10 or just over 10 bucks. What would I save? 2 dollars a stick give or take


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Capa Habano from the fiver Jack sent. Never had one before, but it's pretty dern tasty so far. Gonna rest the others a little, maybe. Thanks Jack.









Sent from my chaotic chaos


----------



## Pag#11

Heard good things about these...actually might have 1


msmith1986 said:


> Capa Habano from the fiver Jack sent. Never had one before, but it's pretty dern tasty so far. Gonna rest the others a little, maybe. Thanks Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Hammer & Sickle Hermitage for golf this morning










Checking out this year's Las Calaveras tonight


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Hammer & Sickle Hermitage for golf this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out this year's Las Calaveras tonight


Jerod was saying this year's LC needs rest. What's your thoughts on that so far?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> Jerod was saying this year's LC needs rest. What's your thoughts on that so far?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I would agree. I grabbed this one fresh outta the box and it's good but it will get much better with a little time. Just came off the big truck Friday at my local and I picked it up today so it's really ROTT
But a pretty good smoke for ROTT and the burn was excellent


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Nightcap with Michter sour mash









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

awk6898 said:


> Breakfast of champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Whew!! That is a hell of a wake me up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Oh shut up already!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Jamey Jonhnson May end this evening! Maybe!!!!!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these are food!!!!!!!!lol in color!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Jamey Jonhnson May end this evening! Maybe!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Good call


----------



## genomez

Good morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pudgy Tat, Chuck Or Tiff and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

La Nox courtesy of @huffer33...with French Roast









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Monte classic churchill


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Monte classic churchill


Long drive today? Lol...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Trying this one for the first time. Got it from my buddy in music city. 
Thanks @Olecharlie









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## mpomario

I think this may be my favorite DPG still. 
Pete Johnson did a great job on this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I think this may be my favorite DPG still. 
Pete Johnson did a great job on this.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Unlimited

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> I think this may be my favorite DPG still.
> Pete Johnson did a great job on this.
> View attachment 221780
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are just so classy looking. Have one, but just dont want to smoke it.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

I've seen those in the walkin but never tried one. Maybe that should be on my list of stuff to try.


mpomario said:


> I think this may be my favorite DPG still.
> Pete Johnson did a great job on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Long drive today? Lol...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Been 400 miles so far


----------



## mpomario

Smoking while it's cool. Watching some FIFA action. I love these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Easing back into smoking dead, rolled up leaves. Great start.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Gran Habano from @MattyIce with a Peet's MD a few rolls just come out of the mold in the background


----------



## genomez

Sometimes you just have to get out of the office and over to the B&M just because...


----------



## Archun

Arturo Fuente Añejo N77


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Jankjr

Archun said:


> Arturo Fuente Añejo N77


Fuente Añejo's are some of the best smokes on the planet!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4.5x50 nightcrawler from @BigPuffer. Probably my favorite Muwat. My clutch foot and leg was still killing me, so I stopped and grabbed the wife's automatic. As long as she doesn't go to drive this one this weekend and it smell like cigar smoke.....lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

TexaSmoke said:


> These are just so classy looking. Have one, but just dont want to smoke it


They're readily available. 
Around $9 each. 
A little more than half of that from The Devil. 
Fire up the one you have and go from there.


----------



## stoutreader

So far, just the morning Punch Rare Corojo Elite.


----------



## disco_potato

Caldwell Anastasia Caspia









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> 4.5x50 nightcrawler from @BigPuffer. Probably my favorite Muwat. My clutch foot and leg was still killing me, so I stopped and grabbed the wife's automatic. As long as she doesn't go to drive this one this weekend and it smell like cigar smoke.....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I thought you had that ozone maker for your car


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> These are just so classy looking. Have one, but just dont want to smoke it.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yeah I'm a sucker for cool looking bands too -_-


----------



## msmith1986

Nope, I'm a cheap bastard. I do keep up with the cabin air filters in the cars though.


BigPuffer said:


> I thought you had that ozone maker for your car


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Inspired by @Olecharlie...Oliva Serie V Liga Especial


----------



## Champagne InHand

disco_potato said:


> Caldwell Anastasia Caspia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


How was this? I haven't bought any Caldwell or other NCs in over a year, but I do enjoy them. They are pricy if not deeply discounted. Age helps ones that seem to be just alright, like The King is Dead.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

I'm not supposed to be smoking but am using Nica protocol an softly sipping a RoMa Craft Intemperance with a fresh gauze costed on one side draped over my dental extraction and held in place by my tongue.

In 10 minutes it will get rinsed with antiseptic, regained and packed back in ice. Not a particularly fun day, but a great cigar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

BigPuffer said:


> I thought you had that ozone maker for your car


Fabreeze and windows down for 15 minutes helps a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Inspired by @Olecharlie...Oliva Serie V Liga Especial


What cutter are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> What cutter are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the cutter and a better picture of the cut on the cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Here's the cutter and a better picture of the cut on the cigar.


Yep that's the one I have in black, it gives a deeper cut. Really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Yep that's the one I have in black, it gives a deeper cut. Really nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like many others new to cigars have done I'm sure, I have picked up several cutters both cheap and not so cheap and I find myself always coming back to this one.


----------



## droy1958

Padron Ambassador Maduro......


----------



## Cherokee98

La Aroma Dr Cuba









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Petite Robusto. A week off the CP truck (WOTT). Tasty.


----------



## Scotchpig

Nother cheapie, Well constructed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Champagne InHand said:


> How was this? I haven't bought any Caldwell or other NCs in over a year, but I do enjoy them. They are pricy if not deeply discounted. Age helps ones that seem to be just alright, like The King is Dead.
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I had has been in my possession just a week or so. It's similar to other Caldwells I've had. Creamy, nutty, bitter dark chocolate, and sort of a tartness. I'd be happy to send you one to try for yourself. Lemme know if you'd be ok with that.


----------



## greasemonger

E. Carreras


----------



## huffer33

Might take awhile.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

72 degrees between storms! CFED Steampunk.....yes sir!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> I've seen those in the walkin but never tried one. Maybe that should be on my list of stuff to try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Got a box cheap about a year ago. Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoutreader

Gran Habana Corojo #5 after dinner.


----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores Capa Maduro ROTT. Just had to try one before they went in the freezer.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Either you have baby hands or that's not your run of the mill 356&#128514; and its from the first run if im not mistaken?!


huffer33 said:


> Might take awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

Never had a bad time with one of these bad boys.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## mpomario

Foyle Meteor Hammer Colorado en Double Perfecto. With sweet tea. These came with some really dark cellos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MoW Puro maduro corona. Coming home late as usual, got a call earlier, then paperwork.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

I remember the last one of these that I had being quite a bit better than this one. Oh well, I've got 9 more. Maybe they'll get better with more age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

My first AB cigar... this one was from the $10 for 5 deal they did back in March - really tasty smoke! I've got 4 more from that batch and 2 from Noob PIF trades, I'm pretty excited about these!
I like the idea of a nice affordable smoke that is really tasty.


----------



## huffer33

Dran said:


> Either you have baby hands or that's not your run of the mill 356&#128514; and its from the first run if im not mistaken?!


Compared to my wife's hand lol.









I think it was longer than the current major (6x60) but I didn't log it when I got it. Not sure how you discerned the run (interested to know)... there was a sticker on the cello advertising a rating from 2011 so it was probably from 2012.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Dran

@huffer33 The stock of tobacco they blended the original 356 from was finished of in the summer of I want to say 2014... They just reblended in 2017. Now there is a lower case "ii" right after the 356. Rafael Nodal wants to honor the small batch idea, so once the stock to create a blend is gone... Its gone. Any re-releases are noted on the band. I only had 2-3 of the first run... It was the cigar that set the hook in my lip. The 356 ii is still pretty good, but for me the original was much better!


----------



## WNYTony

Fratello corona for golf and tonight the Roma Craft Firecracker


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another fantastic stick by Aging Room...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HotD and Sumatra,
> View attachment 221846


Ever try the Diesel unlimited?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Ever try the Diesel unlimited?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, I want to say I have but I don't remember anything about it if I did. I know my memory is not what it used to be but it's not totally gone, yet!


----------



## greasemonger

Nica Puro Rosado and hotel coffee, iced


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally got time to smoke this billy club...driveway repair companion...from @Matfam1









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

Cherry.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting the day off right with this gem from @huffer33
John, I haven't had a bad stick from you yet.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out grinding stumps this morning... and this cigar is excellent


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Archun

Jankjr said:


> Fuente Añejo's are some of the best smokes on the planet!


FO SHO!!:cb


----------



## mpomario

JDNA en Consul. So good. A years rest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

===


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Do I see a beetle hole?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Did a little rotation in my larger cooler last night and found 3 of these. I should rotate more often :grin2:They were hidden in a Curivari box.


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Did a little rotation in my larger cooler last night and found 3 of these. I should rotate more often :grin2:They were hidden in a Curivari box.


So good. I wish I had bought a 20 pack. Still have 5 left though.


----------



## greasemonger

Foundry Zodipunk Portent


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> So good. I wish I had bought a 20 pack. Still have 5 left though.


Only 2 EZ releases I got a 20 pack of was the Masquerade and the Brass Knuckle Sammich. I wish I bought like 60 of the Brass Knuckle Sammich release. I've missed on the last 4 releases. I thought with the price increases they would last a little longer but no.


----------



## Hickorynut

So good! Better hide the rest!


Gumby-cr said:


> Did a little rotation in my larger cooler last night and found 3 of these. I should rotate more often :grin2:They were hidden in a Curivari box.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Someone supplied me with this Inca Puro...smells perfumey on the wrapper and the flavors are nutty and buttery toast like a DR Connie...was it you @Matfam1 ?









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

Following Nathan today with this Diesel HotD


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Do I see a beetle hole?


Nah, just a dark spot (not sure what from?).


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matfam1

Hickorynut said:


> Someone supplied me with this Inca Puro...smells perfumey on the wrapper and the flavors are nutty and buttery toast like a DR Connie...was it you @Matfam1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I don't think so. I don't think I've bombed you YET!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Still thinning out the old stock










Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake after lunch


----------



## genomez

Watching the rain with my usual...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cigar good :grin2:Cost bad :vs_mad:


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC while rolling around the shop on my short roller stool taking some frame measurements.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got my new Cigar Bobken like 5 minutes ago... havent tried it in my Jeep yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF, THE JUDGE 
And a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Cherokee98

Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.

I celebrate with a CAO America.
















Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Awesome!!


----------



## UBC03

Tell her we said congrats.. I know it's alot of hard work.


Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm not sure, I want to say I have but I don't remember anything about it if I did. I know my memory is not what it used to be but it's not totally gone, yet!


So what you're saying is that you need a variety of Diesel cigars?>


----------



## Mark in wi

Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Congratulations to both of you!!:vs_clap:


----------



## Hickorynut

Congrats!


Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Awesome! Time to celebrate!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> So what you're saying is that you need a variety of Diesel cigars?>


:vs_shocked: :fencing: :kicknuts: eep:


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> :vs_shocked: :fencing: :kicknuts: eep:


I still owe you from way back...it's long overdue!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> I still owe you from way back...it's long overdue!


Don't know what you're talking about, you must be hallucinating again :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tulse

Congrats to your wife, Cherokee.

My favorite color.


----------



## Sophie0503

Fixin to try my first nub, thanks @TexaSmoke, it's been a lil bit since I've been on, been burnin the wind folks, the rain got us today so i'm relaxin at home instead of on the road, keep the rubber side down brothers..


----------



## genomez

Last one of the day...


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Chocolate Chip Cookie 
Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
Thank you good sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

G, toro. These are superb, but they gotta rest for over a year.


----------



## Maxh92

This year's LC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

Drive home smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras 10 Anos,


----------



## Justcause

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm considering trying my first perdomo habano either in half an hour or to be my after work cigar. Dont know if I can wait that long though lol. I've heard good things about perdomo.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> This year's LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You devil you! How are they?:vs_OMG:


----------



## mpomario

La Amistad Gold. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## LeatherNeck

Last of the night...MB3 "half Churchill" (literally I cut it in half, lol)


----------



## Maxh92

LeatherNeck said:


> You devil you! How are they?:vs_OMG:


It's a good cigar. I'm enjoying it. It would do well with rest. But, knowing my B&M, they won't last too long, so I don't know that I'll experience that, unless I get a few and take them home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maxh92 said:


> It's a good cigar. I'm enjoying it. It would do well with rest. But, knowing my B&M, they won't last too long, so I don't know that I'll experience that, unless I get a few and take them home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had the opportunity I would. They rest well and besides, you'll want one in 6 mos or so....you can thank me then, lol.:wink2:


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje, the Holt's HCS exclusive


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Tatuaje, the Holt's HCS exclusive


Wait...what? Holt's has a Tat exclusive? How'd I miss that?


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Wait...what? Holt's has a Tat exclusive? How'd I miss that?


Asleep at your post ? 
They do indeed. I grabbed the natural and it's so-so but I understand the maduro is much better. They go on sale every so often but stocks have got to be getting very low.


----------



## ebnash

Black Honey tonight. These have about a year on them and just not all that good. Never been able to get one as good as the 1st one I smoked last year.

Maybe it’s me...


----------



## BigPuffer

huffer33 said:


> Still thinning out the old stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Are those supposed to rested or no? Srs question


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF, THE JUDGE
> And a cup of Costa Rican
> View attachment 221871


Hey Onestrangeone,
Do you like this more than the 1922 Le Bijou ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I've had one in each car for quite some time. I love them.


BOSSTANK said:


> Got my new Cigar Bobken like 5 minutes ago... havent tried it in my Jeep yet.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Cherokee98 said:


> Today my wife took her oath and became an American citizen. I am very proud of her.
> 
> I celebrate with a CAO America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## msmith1986

G Churchill ride home smoke from @BigPuffer earlier when the sun was still up. I always smoke these in robusto only, but this was fantastic and I actually came home early for once to rest my back so I had time to smoke it. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BigPuffer said:


> Are those supposed to rested or no? Srs question


I'd rate it as "overlooked" more than "rested" but it smoked pretty well. It has been years since I smoked or purchased one of these so I don't recall exactly what they were like at the time, but my impression was they came pretty mellowed out with age already. Maybe a little spicier back then. Today's still had a little zing on the retro but was overall cocoa/nutty/earthy with a bit of the soda/effervescence I associate with older cigars. I wouldn't say I noticed a big improvement but it was still a nice smoke.

Here is a review of one with 6 years rest - the author claims they improve...
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo Review @ Cigar Inspector


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Asleep at your post ?
> They do indeed. I grabbed the natural and it's so-so but I understand the maduro is much better. They go on sale every so often but stocks have got to be getting very low.


Apparently...geez:doh: 
Hope you didn't throw your back out dragging my @ss out from under that rock! Thanks for the heads up and info Tony.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Todays going to be a good day...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Hey Onestrangeone,
> Do you like this more than the 1922 Le Bijou ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Not yet, the Judge is a good smoke, it's more complex than the LB and probably stronger too.
I really like the sweet spicy cedar notes of th the La Bijou.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

AJNW courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## genomez

Oliva Master Blend #3


----------



## TexaSmoke

Last vacation cigar will be this Bobalu Texas Select San Andreas I received from @MattT in retaliation for bombing @JtAv8tor
Pretty sure this was rolled here in our capitol of Austin, TX.
Achieve excellence today, y'all.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> G Churchill ride home smoke from @BigPuffer earlier when the sun was still up. I always smoke these in robusto only, but this was fantastic and I actually came home early for once to rest my back so I had time to smoke it. Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


NP. Glad you are enjoying the sticks


----------



## huffer33

MAW stick from @Westside Threat. Thanks Skye!









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

Me an Mr Padilla gonna sort some stuff out!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

4 months in and getting even better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

cracker1397 said:


> EZ Chocolate Chip Cookie
> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> Thank you good sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @JtAv8tor
Ohh!! I've been wanting to try one of those:surprise:


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not yet, the Judge is a good smoke, it's more complex than the LB and probably stronger too.
> I really like the sweet spicy cedar notes of th the La Bijou.


I'll second that. The LB is divine in any size I've tried. Last one was a petit robusto and it was just as good as the toro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last Thursday and Saturday

2015 Golf Tori Tubo









Davidoff 2009 Limited Edition comparison of the original against the Vault Release.

























2015 Golf Robusto 









Revisiting the 2016 Master Selection 









Saturday Morning smoke 




































Drive home 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Just nubbed the Nub Cameroon i picked up yesterday! They live up to the name... Its not often i burn my fingers on a stick because I don't want to put it down. Hats off to @TexaSmoke. Great suggestion!!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

php007 said:


> Last Thursday and Saturday
> 
> 2015 Golf Tori Tubo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff 2009 Limited Edition comparison of the original against the Vault Release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Golf Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisiting the 2016 Master Selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Morning smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the White Edition? I'm all about the Nicaragua. I thought the Yamasa was ok, the Late Hour was good, but I keep going back to the Nicaragua.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


>


You like?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> You like?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yep, this one gets the BOSSTANK stamp of approval... probably get better with some rest too


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Yep, this one gets the BOSSTANK stamp of approval... probably get better with some rest too


I'd had one before. It was good, but I'd had a few drinks. I bought a box the day you did . couldnt pass that deal up.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I'd had one before. It was good, but I'd had a few drinks. I bought a box the day you did . couldnt pass that deal up.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


That was my first one, yeah that deal was pretty good. I couldn't resist it no longer haha had to smoke one...


----------



## Fusion

The Wise Man today, i find this very much like the Curivari Buenaventura so you know i like it, thanks @WNYTony


----------



## Cherokee98

Boring day at work today









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## stoutreader

Illusione Rothchild. I know there is some dislike for the Roth but I find it nice and flavorful.


----------



## Kidvegas

stoutreader said:


> Illusione Rothchild. I know there is some dislike for the Roth but I find it nice and flavorful.


None here brother, well priced and very enjoyable

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> None here brother, well priced and very enjoyable
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Agree

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

No dislike around here. A lot of us smoke those. I prefer the maduro myself. They are a good solid smoke.


stoutreader said:


> Illusione Rothchild. I know there is some dislike for the Roth but I find it nice and flavorful.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

That's right fellas...ITS A GURK

Just had to edit: its not very good, been marinating for well over a year and tastes terrible

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Pag#11

Kidvegas said:


> That's right fellas...ITS A GURK
> 
> Just had to edit: its not very good, been marinating for well over a year and tastes terrible
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Wow ...most Gurka's get a bad rap around here...a member sent me one (not sure I should name him) looking forward to trying it, who knows might be my new favorite.
Somebody must like em...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I love Gurks.. Just not at their initial release price point... They make for a wicked nice budget smoke when the bottom drops out though!


----------



## Fusion

Pag#11 said:


> Wow ...most Gurka's get a bad rap around here...a member sent me one (not sure I should name him) looking forward to trying it, who knows might be my new favorite.
> Somebody must like em...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I think iv had 4, now i will smoke just about anything but i know i tossed all 4 of them :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Pag#11 said:


> Wow ...most Gurka's get a bad rap around here...a member sent me one (not sure I should name him) looking forward to trying it, who knows might be my new favorite.
> Somebody must like em...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Smoke what ya like and like what ya smoke brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## huffer33

MAW courtesy of @mrolland5500 ... First time trying this.
Thanks Mario I hope all is well!









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

My first time smoking a Zino Platinum Scepter Series in size Grand Master


----------



## Fusion

After lunch smoke, now im not a CAO fan but this is quite good, thank you @MattyIce


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> That's right fellas...ITS A GURK
> 
> Just had to edit: its not very good, been marinating for well over a year and tastes terrible
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Way to 'Take' one for the team! eace:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and a cup of Costa Rican,







Christian don't mess around when it comes to spice!


----------



## Tulse

Freshly baked Grandma's graham crackers. A wee desert stick. Might be box time.


----------



## msmith1986

I know it's not Thursday yet, but I just emptied the rest of the savings account on attorney fees and I'm not trying to smoke up the good stuff I still have left. So I decided to take one for the team today.
There's this bargain bin at my local Smokin' Joe's that I always laugh at when my buddy grabs random stuff from it. $1.89/stick and buy 5 get one free, lol. An older fella grabbed a handful of these and said they're good mild-med yard-gars. At this point I take the shot in the dark and grab 6. A lot felt wet and under-filled but this one got lit as it is firmest and driest.
TBH I'm surprised and mildly entertained so far. It started out like a Dominican puro, then halfway got a little stronger and added some spice and more cedar.
It's rolled with long filler and is leaving a nice white ash with a good draw. I would wager it probably came from novice rollers at Tabacalera Garcia since it seems very reminiscent of CdG and RyJ 1875 and other NC stuff Altadis makes at that factory. Not bad at all, but Dominican flavor isn't really my go-to. #ThriftyThursday lol
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oooo, that looks like a delicious chocolate bar.


Tulse said:


> Freshly baked Grandma's graham crackers. A wee desert stick. Might be box time.
> 
> View attachment 221954
> View attachment 221956


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Thompson's does a pretty good value stick... PDR VLR wanna say $35 for a bundle of 25... The maduro and cameroons are good... Stay away from the habanos and connies. They taste like pepper spray and dried hay respectively.


msmith1986 said:


> I know it's not Thursday yet, but I just emptied the rest of the savings account on attorney fees and I'm not trying to smoke up the good stuff I still have left. So I decided to take one for the team today.
> There's this bargain bin at my local Smokin' Joe's that I always laugh at when my buddy grabs random stuff from it. $1.89/stick and buy 5 get one free, lol. An older fella grabbed a handful of these and said they're good mild-med yard-gars. At this point I take the shot in the dark and grab 6. A lot felt wet and under-filled but this one got lit as it is firmest and driest.
> TBH I'm surprised and mildly entertained so far. It started out like a Dominican puro, then halfway got a little stronger and added some spice and more cedar.
> It's rolled with long filler and is leaving a nice white ash with a good draw. I would wager it probably came from novice rollers at Tabacalera Garcia since it seems very reminiscent of CdG and RyJ 1875 and other NC stuff Altadis makes at that factory. Not bad at all, but Dominican flavor isn't really my go-to. #ThriftyThursday lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

msmith1986 said:


> Oooo, that looks like a delicious chocolate bar.


It' was exceptional! ROTT. Exactly 45 minutes of bliss. On my short noob tops list. Way up high. Box shopping now. :smile2:


----------



## php007

genomez said:


> How is the White Edition? I'm all about the Nicaragua. I thought the Yamasa was ok, the Late Hour was good, but I keep going back to the Nicaragua.


The white label Colorado Claro, Millennium series and Limited Editions are great, I prefer them over the Nicaragua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

My first time with The Judge


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> That's right fellas...ITS A GURK
> 
> Just had to edit: its not very good, been marinating for well over a year and tastes terrible
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Way to take one for the team! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> My first time with The Judge


Curious if you like it or not. Haven't tried it yet or the Opulencia


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a sweet aged 1502 Lancero picked out from Nathan.....a huge old storm front has moved in and tones are starting to drop around the county. So....J Fuego and Kona it is.....not gonna waste that 1502...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> Curious if you like it or not. Haven't tried it yet or the Opulencia


I'm only half way through but so far I'll be adding it into by "buy again" category.

I'm not experienced enough to say more than that I like it so far and it seems be of good quality.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @Olecharlie for this cigar :grin2: All I know is it's a cigar federation blend.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @Olecharlie for this cigar :grin2: All I know is it's a cigar federation blend.


That Grenade should tell you something, it's a flavor "BOMB", hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Prf5415

CI knock off that’s been sitting for for 2 months. Better than I expected!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Best of the overpriced rocket dogs at the convenience store


----------



## BigPuffer

Love these! Got this one from @Thunderbird_SouthWest PIF. Thx bruh!


----------



## BigPuffer

Gummy Jones said:


> Best of the overpriced rocket dogs at the convenience store


Lol. What?


----------



## Tulse

I'm working the smalls. To follow an Eiroa CBT is a near sisyphean ask, but this Nub held its own.


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> Lol. What?


Kinda what I was thinking lol.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm stuck on Oliva O 2nds, FdO maduro, and Villazon premium 2nds. Around that price range or less.


Dran said:


> Thompson's does a pretty good value stick... PDR VLR wanna say $35 for a bundle of 25... The maduro and cameroons are good... Stay away from the habanos and connies. They taste like pepper spray and dried hay respectively.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I was also thinking that. You might be able to say that about a fresh FdO but I'm confused too, lol.


greasemonger said:


> Kinda what I was thinking lol.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CT is about the only Oliva I don't smoke. If I didn't trade them all to my neighbor already, I'll send those along with the Mac Court tubo's when I get a chance. 


BigPuffer said:


> Love these! Got this one from @Thunderbird_SouthWest PIF. Thx bruh!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Same. Cant get down with the CT.


msmith1986 said:


> CT is about the only Oliva I don't smoke. If I didn't trade them all to my neighbor already, I'll send those along with the Mac Court tubo's when I get a chance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Same. Cant get down with the CT.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Same with the newer Gilberto Oliva. I really like the regular one but I won't even try the Blanc because it's a CT.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I got a sucker punch from @Dran
Its a CT, but with ligero fillers. Interested to see how that fares. You tried one?


msmith1986 said:


> Same with the newer Gilberto Oliva. I really like the regular one but I won't even try the Blanc because it's a CT.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran

The first half smokes like a beefy CT then it lives up to its name.


----------



## msmith1986

Hmmm. The G.O. Blanc? That does sound interesting. Don't send any, I already owe you, lol.


TexaSmoke said:


> I got a sucker punch from @Dran
> Its a CT, but with ligero fillers. Interested to see how that fares. You tried one?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Hmmm. The G.O. Blanc? That does sound interesting. Don't send any, I already owe you, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No, not the GO blanc. Its called a sucker punch. Its a famous exclusive made by punch. CT outside, ligero inside. 
No worries on sending, ive only got the one @Dran sent me.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Justcause

Smoked an Exactus maduro at work. Now trying a new brand. Was a special at my B&M


----------



## msmith1986

Oh ok. I have seen the sucker punch on famous but never bought any. I'll put that on the back burner list. My other issue is I don't like thin wrapper leaves that crack and peel and piss me off. Lol.


TexaSmoke said:


> No, not the GO blanc. Its called a sucker punch. Its a famous exclusive made by punch. CT outside, ligero inside.
> No worries on sending, ive only got the one @Dran sent me.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> CT is about the only Oliva I don't smoke. If I didn't trade them all to my neighbor already, I'll send those along with the Mac Court tubo's when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! Got this one from @Thunderbird_SouthWest PIF. Thx bruh!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. I'm good. I'm moving away from CT's after this weekend. I started smoking more this month but almost everything I ended up smoking were CT's. Anyway, I don't advise the Blanc. The reg Gilberto is better and this is coming from a guy who actually smokes CT.

Edit: qouted wrong convo XD


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> I got a sucker punch from @Dran
> Its a CT, but with ligero fillers. Interested to see how that fares. You tried one?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


There are a bunch of CT wrappers with habano filler now a days like the perdomo and aging room solera. Sounds good but have yet to try them


----------



## Pag#11

Always enjoyed these.
Excellent construction and draw.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino,


----------



## disco_potato

I like it. The bands can go.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Rott


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pag#11 said:


> Always enjoyed these.
> Excellent construction and draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I know what you mean... those are excellent in every way... one of my favs


----------



## WNYTony

Fusion said:


> The Wise Man today, i find this very much like the Curivari Buenaventura so you know i like it, thanks @WNYTony


Great minds Colin - that one was on my radar today as well

Alec Bradley Nica Puro Rosado at the course after golf got rained out










El Gueguense tonight in my smoking lounge


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> That's right fellas...ITS A GURK
> 
> Just had to edit: its not very good, been marinating for well over a year and tastes terrible
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Were you being punished or something ?


----------



## BOSSTANK

AJ Fernandez New World

Got this one from @TexaSmoke . He knew I wanted to try one and Im glad I did. Fantastic stick. Gonna have to stock up on these... thanks bro


----------



## msmith1986

They are fantastic but beware if you don't like strong pepper, if you smoke them young there's a lot of pepper in the throat.


BOSSTANK said:


> AJ Fernandez New World
> 
> Got this one from @TexaSmoke . He knew I wanted to try one and Im glad I did. Fantastic stick. Gonna have to stock up on these... thanks bro


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

5.5x60 titan maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5 and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Intemperance


----------



## Hickorynut

1502 Ruby Lancero courtesy of @OneStrangeOne....the cello was only a few shades lighter than the cigar!

Cocoa, dark bread, sweet pepper?, creamy, some twang of aged baccy...

I don't even want to drink coffee...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

My first DPG blue. Got it from my brother, @poppajon75
The hype was right about these. Great flavor so far. 
Also, I gotta admit that @Rondo was absolutely right. My firebird V is a keychain and not at all on par with the full size Colibri V cutter. Fantastic, deep cut.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## huffer33

EZ blending sessions. Really delicate wrapper on this one wasn't going to survive in the cooler. Modus glue to the rescue.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> Oh ok. I have seen the sucker punch on famous but never bought any. I'll put that on the back burner list. My other issue is I don't like thin wrapper leaves that crack and peel and piss me off. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ugg, very thin. I'm actually impressed with the construction on this in that it still draws fine.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

I don't usually smoke RG 60 cigars, but when I do it's a CAO Flathead 660. Everyone of these in the fiver have been good and gettin better. Definitely box worthy at $109 which is what I have seen them pop up for.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

mpomario said:


> I don't usually smoke RG 60 cigars, but when I do it's a CAO Flathead 660. Everyone of these in the fiver have been good and gettin better. Definitely box worthy at $109 which is what I have seen them pop up for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that cello is pretty yellow. How long have you had that for?


----------



## greasemonger

L'Atelier


----------



## Rondo

Pyramides


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> My first DPG blue. Got it from my brother, @poppajon75
> The hype was right about these. Great flavor so far.
> Also, I gotta admit that @Rondo was absolutely right. My firebird V is a keychain and not at all on par with the full size Colibri V cutter. Fantastic, deep cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Have you tried the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial? Those are even better imo...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Have you tried the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial? Those are even better imo...


I have tried it and I prefer these. The JG was a little high on the pepper content for me.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I have tried it and I prefer these. The JG was a little high on the pepper content for me.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


It was the other way around for me...


----------



## Fusion

Kind of ashamed to post this one but hey, its Thrifty Thursday:grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Post it proud bro. Nobody seems ashamed to post a $0.60 DeNobili/Parodi. Do you. I brought some gifted Gurkhas along to try today. As soon as I'm done with lunch here.....


Fusion said:


> Kind of ashamed to post this one but hey, its Thrifty Thursday:grin2:


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

That's funny. Weird how that works.


BOSSTANK said:


> It was the other way around for me...


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Fusion

Got those A Crop cheap lol but it seemed to me that they have been "coated" with something, kind of artificial finish on them, so i peeled the wrapper and binder off a few and re-wrapped them, a few of you may have one, sent a few out marked "EXP" for experiment lol, they are much better though.


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> My first DPG blue. Got it from my brother, @poppajon75
> The hype was right about these. Great flavor so far.
> Also, I gotta admit that @Rondo was absolutely right. My firebird V is a keychain and not at all on par with the full size Colibri V cutter. Fantastic, deep cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I'm glad you liked it. It's definitely on the full/pepper end of the spectrum. I really like them around a year. The pepper is still there, but it mellows out a little sooner like a Diesel UHC.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Were you being punished or something ?


Lol....the self inflicted kind!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Dran

Zion heads! I need your advice here, browsing the app, aside from a couple i picked up in a deal with @JtAv8tor... I havent had any... For a first run at this much beloved brand, should I try the monthly coffee sampler, regular sampler, or a 5er of all my exes?


----------



## msmith1986

I'm regretting this guinea pig idea already. I'm not going to soil my thrifty thread with it either. This is exactly my 3rd experience with Gurkha. @Dran said he likes these for the right price and sent me one in my care package, which sentiment was much appreciated. But, sorry bro, the right price for these is around -$0.325. 
The huge lump just below the band is hard as a rock and the draw is very similar to a 12" flex duct. The flavor started with leaves and grass clippings from the back yard and quickly added some nuances of the bottom of a Pakistani factory worker's shoe. Right about the strange lump below the band the flavor quickly transitioned to the taste you get in your mouth from an uncoated pill right before you take a drink to swallow it. At this point I threw it out the window at 80mph to return it to nature, if that's even where it came from, and lit up a cigarette.
I have one more kind of Gurkha in my possession which I was going to try later today, but I'm not too sure now.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Melanio Double Toro....


----------



## TexaSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> I'm glad you liked it. It's definitely on the full/pepper end of the spectrum. I really like them around a year. The pepper is still there, but it mellows out a little sooner like a Diesel UHC.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Crazy, but I wasnt getting pepper at all other than the retro. My palate is nuts!

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

msmith1986 said:


> I'm regretting this guinea pig idea already. I'm not going to soil my thrifty thread with it either. This is exactly my 3rd experience with Gurkha. @Dran said he likes these for the right price and sent me one in my care package, which sentiment was much appreciated. But, sorry bro, the right price for these is around -$0.325.
> The huge lump just below the band is hard as a rock and the draw is very similar to a 12" flex duct. The flavor started with leaves and grass clippings from the back yard and quickly added some nuances of the bottom of a Pakistani factory worker's shoe. Right about the strange lump below the band the flavor quickly transitioned to the taste you get in your mouth from an uncoated pill right before you take a drink to swallow it. At this point I threw it out the window at 80mph to return it to nature, if that's even where it came from, and lit up a cigarette.
> I have one more kind of Gurkha in my possession which I was going to try later today, but I'm not too sure now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Does that mean Gurkha owes you 32.5 cents? Lol!!!!


----------



## msmith1986

Yes, that is exactly what that means. 


genomez said:


> Does that mean Gurkha owes you 32.5 cents? Lol!!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Yes, that is exactly what that means.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And butane! Ask for your butane back too


----------



## msmith1986

I should have lit it with my Zippo, it might have tasted better......


BigPuffer said:


> And butane! Ask for your butane back too


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Digging through the box of loosies, I came across a Freya I have been waiting on for years. I don't know if they even make these any longer. The previous ones all had burn issues. So now with 2 years rest I can taste some of that citrus resemblance to some Caldwells especially on the lips as the cigar sits in your mouth.

I think they had a good concept a good band, but very few people have the patience to wait 2 years on a cigar you buy in 5 or 10ers to come around. Besides there a surely better cigars out there.

Oh well. It was fun smoking them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> I'm regretting this guinea pig idea already. I'm not going to soil my thrifty thread with it either. This is exactly my 3rd experience with Gurkha. @Dran said he likes these for the right price and sent me one in my care package, which sentiment was much appreciated. But, sorry bro, the right price for these is around -$0.325.
> The huge lump just below the band is hard as a rock and the draw is very similar to a 12" flex duct. The flavor started with leaves and grass clippings from the back yard and quickly added some nuances of the bottom of a Pakistani factory worker's shoe. Right about the strange lump below the band the flavor quickly transitioned to the taste you get in your mouth from an uncoated pill right before you take a drink to swallow it. At this point I threw it out the window at 80mph to return it to nature, if that's even where it came from, and lit up a cigarette.
> I have one more kind of Gurkha in my possession which I was going to try later today, but I'm not too sure now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


At least it just tasted bad. It could of fallen apart on ya too

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Dran said:


> Zion heads! I need your advice here, browsing the app, aside from a couple i picked up in a deal with @*JtAv8tor*... I havent had any... For a first run at this much beloved brand, should I try the monthly coffee sampler, regular sampler, or a 5er of all my exes?


I'd try the regular sampler and the blending sessions. I like the exs but some here don't so YMMV.


----------



## Rondo

msmith1986 said:


> The huge lump just below the band is hard as a rock...


It might be a tumor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Westside Threat

Dran said:


> Zion heads! I need your advice here, browsing the app, aside from a couple i picked up in a deal with @JtAv8tor... I havent had any... For a first run at this much beloved brand, should I try the monthly coffee sampler, regular sampler, or a 5er of all my exes?


The regular sampler only gives you their standard production and exes is only exes. By doing the COTM you will get standard and special release cigars, plus coffee. If your budget can afford it, I would recommend the coffee club.


----------



## genomez




----------



## msmith1986

It's not a tuma!!


Rondo said:


> It might be a tumor.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Matilde Oscura

Compliments of @TexaSmoke ...... this stick is absolutely delicious.
Boxworthy? Most definitely!


----------



## msmith1986

One of my all time favorites.


BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Compliments of @TexaSmoke ...... this stick is absolutely delicious.
> Boxworthy? Most definitely!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Compliments of @TexaSmoke ...... this stick is absolutely delicious.
> Boxworthy? Most definitely!


Yes, yes it is. You couldn't take away mine with a fleet of 1000 warships, flanked each by 200 battle sperm whales.


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> One of my all time favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This stick is so good, I stopped what I was doing and sat down to savor every puff...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> Compliments of @TexaSmoke ...... this stick is absolutely delicious.
> Boxworthy? Most definitely!


I got my first one from @huffer33
Had to get a few more after that. Glad you enjoyed it.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

Tulse said:


> .
> 
> Yes, yes it is. You couldn't take away mine with a fleet of 1000 warships, flanked each by 200 battle sperm whales.


Guys, I think he's pretty serious about that one lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> Zion heads! I need your advice here, browsing the app, aside from a couple i picked up in a deal with @JtAv8tor... I havent had any... For a first run at this much beloved brand, should I try the monthly coffee sampler, regular sampler, or a 5er of all my exes?


So far, other than the special releases, I've got the blending sessions, all my ex's Maduro, and a sampler of their regular run stuff i.e. immense etc.. I haven't been disappointed with any of them. I did have one all my ex's fall apart on me, but I think it was partly my fault.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I got my first one from @huffer33
> Had to get a few more after that. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Roubusto? Amirite


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Roubusto? Amirite


Yessir

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just ordered a box from Famouse Smoke Shop... and got 24% off with code 24FOR24 only 1 box left.
2 day shipping lol... I ain’t playing... screw that 9+ day wait from PA to LA bs


----------



## Tulse

BOSSTANK said:


> Just ordered a box from Famouse Smoke Shop... and got 24% off with code 24FOR24 only 1 box left.
> 2 day shipping lol... I ain't playing... screw that 9+ day wait from PA to LA bs


117 a box. Ya stole em.


----------



## Dran

@msmith1986, sorry for the dog rocket brother! You can send me a pack of grape Swishers sometime for penance&#128514; i can't excuse the flavor, but i shoulda caught the plug before boxing it up. I'll do better next time&#128542;. To all who gave advice on the Zions, thanks for the input, about to order the coffee sampler!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tulse said:


> 117 a box. Ya stole em.


It took off $50.15 so I got them for $103.84 a box... ordered some other stuff but they were excluded from coupon code. That's not 24% but I ain't complaining. :smile2:


----------



## Prf5415

Lucky Cigar Twister (caught my eye at the b&m) Through the first inch atm, not super impressed.


----------



## Cherokee98

.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CH Luminosa courtesy @JtAv8tor How is that cat btw?


----------



## Tulse

BOSSTANK said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 117 a box. Ya stole em.
> 
> 
> 
> It took off $50.15 so I got them for $103.84 a box... ordered some other stuff but they were excluded from coupon code. That's not 24% but I ain't complaining. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

Wat! Try that again on the Renancer. Box split, my La Kin! :smile2:


----------



## Rondo

In a prize package from @GOT14U


----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> It's not a tuma!!
> 
> 
> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a tumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

His stick got a stiffy


----------



## msmith1986

My tried and true Smithdale maduro for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Old label PL


----------



## huffer33

Tempus


----------



## Olecharlie

Always hard to go wrong with a Papa, He never disappoints!


----------



## Rabidawise

Hanging out in the back yard with my pups. A smooth Hit & Run courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Good for a smoldering hot afternoon!


----------



## Maxh92

One of my favorite sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Courtesy of @Scotchpig! Making wishes come true brotha! Only a third in, but shes a strong candidate for a box purchase, thanks again Scott!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Courtesy of @Scotchpig! Making wishes come true brotha! Only a third in, but shes a strong candidate for a box purchase, thanks again Scott!!


Is that one of those new fanged invisible ceegars I heard about?


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Is that one of those new fanged invisible ceegars I heard about?


Only in Canada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

New World,


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> Dang that cello is pretty yellow. How long have you had that for?


About a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

AF Chateau Maduro.

The fireflies have just come out.


----------



## Justcause

I smoked an oliva O series. The last half was good but I was wanting during the first half.



TexaSmoke said:


> My first DPG blue. Got it from my brother, @poppajon75
> The hype was right about these. Great flavor so far.
> Also, I gotta admit that @Rondo was absolutely right. My firebird V is a keychain and not at all on par with the full size Colibri V cutter. Fantastic, deep cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I had my first pepin original the day before yesterday. It is VERY noice.


----------



## Dran

Hahaha! I was distracted


Dran said:


> Courtesy of @Scotchpig! Making wishes come true brotha! Only a third in, but shes a strong candidate for a box purchase, thanks again Scott!!


----------



## mpomario

These are turning out pretty good. PDR AFR-75. PDRs have been good to me so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RP Royal Vintage 
Definitely worth the $2.30 
5ver for $11.50









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

EZ 1611









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Those things average $5-$6/ea around here. Just like other DE stuff, they're pretty good, but way overpriced, especially for a SF cigar. Better value with a UC as long as it's $7 or less IMO.


Olecharlie said:


> Always hard to go wrong with a Papa, He never disappoints!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nub Cam for the ride home. I decided earlier I'm not working on anything but liquor, cigars, guns, or explosives for at least the next 3 days. It's supposed to be hot here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Lost and found land of snakes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tulse said:


> Wat! Try that again on the Renancer. Box split, my La Kin! :smile2:


Sure, I'll split it with ya... pm me if u want to


----------



## MattyIce

Not as good as my maduro #5 but this one is smoking ok with a bunch of pepper on the retro Hale


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> Those things average $5-$6/ea around here. Just like other DE stuff, they're pretty good, but way overpriced, especially for a SF cigar. Better value with a UC as long as it's $7 or less IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


A box of 50 can be purchased on sale between $2.70-$3.00 a stick delivered. Really a good price for a Liga! Same place I get the crack sticks from.


----------



## msmith1986

Interesting....


Olecharlie said:


> A box of 50 can be purchased on sale between $2.70-$3.00 a stick delivered. Really a good price for a Liga! Same place I get the crack sticks from.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

El Centurion courtesy of @GOT14U










Then I thought I'd try to channel @Fusion again tonight, but he took a hard left on me with whatever that was he posted earlier...... so I'm alone here with my Curivari Colin


----------



## huffer33

Go team. This has been at the bottom of my quarantine box for many years but no beetles have got them so I'll light it up.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

WNYTony said:


> El Centurion courtesy of @*GOT14U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought I'd try to channel @*Fusion* again tonight, but he took a hard left on me with whatever that was he posted earlier...... so I'm alone here with my Curivari Colin


Dam lol, i would have rather had one of those, but i did have a Melano V at my buddys house so the day wasnt all bad


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Corojo lancero. Very nice, thanks @Semper Noctem
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Been itching for an Umbagog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Enclave and my morning Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

AF Magnum R52 and Kona.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

What...like a sacrificial anode?? Lol...


huffer33 said:


> Go team. This has been at the bottom of my quarantine box for many years but no beetles have got them so I'll light it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

UHC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## mpomario

Original Release Amazon Basin from @Humphrey's Ghost. Very good. One left. I notice that the bands get lighter with time. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

858 Sungrown
Probably my favorite 858 so far, same basic profile as the others but with extra spice


----------



## Archun

Shaver702 said:


> EZ 1611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got me some last week, how was it?? :cb


----------



## tazdvl

Last one of these in the humi. Alec Bradley Sun Grown Blend with 7 months of rest. I'm drinking cold brewed Costa Rican Tarrazu with Stevia and caramel. (Yes, I like these fu-fu iced coffees. My last trainee got me hooked on these darned things, and I refuse to give money to S-bucks!)








Took the whole circus outside.








Gonna be cooler today. Only 102°! It might even be cool enough to sit out and have another stick tonight before bed.








Hope everyone has a wonderful day. For those working, remember...It's Friday!!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## SilkyJ

tazdvl said:


> Last one of these in the humi. Alec Bradley Sun Grown Blend with 7 months of rest. I'm drinking cold brewed Costa Rican Tarrazu with Stevia and caramel. (Yes, I like these fu-fu iced coffees. My last trainee got me hooked on these darned things, and I refuse to give money to S-bucks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the whole circus outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be cooler today. Only 102°! It might even be cool enough to sit out and have another stick tonight before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. For those working, remember...It's Friday!!
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


If we had humidity like that here in Florida I'd probably have to turn the heater on. Lol


----------



## msmith1986

I'm a sucker for the maduro.


SilkyJ said:


> 858 Sungrown
> Probably my favorite 858 so far, same basic profile as the others but with extra spice


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Last one of these in the humi. Alec Bradley Sun Grown Blend with 7 months of rest. I'm drinking cold brewed Costa Rican Tarrazu with Stevia and caramel. (Yes, I like these fu-fu iced coffees. My last trainee got me hooked on these darned things, and I refuse to give money to S-bucks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the whole circus outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be cooler today. Only 102°! It might even be cool enough to sit out and have another stick tonight before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. For those working, remember...It's Friday!!
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Here in PA it's 90° right now and almost 80%. I need to start going up north and visit @Scotchpig when we get worse summer heat. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Freebie from that vendor that was around for a while. Seems like a pretty good quality stick. Nice oily wrapper, medium strength and body, nice flavors. Cocao, coffee, nuts.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> Here in PA it's 90° right now and almost 80%. I need to start going up north and visit @Scotchpig when we get worse summer heat. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


We're having a heatwave... Might see 80 today. The mountains make a big difference even though it is NC.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Here in PA it's 90° right now and almost 80%. I need to start going up north and visit @*Scotchpig* when we get worse summer heat. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's going up to 35*C up here this weekend. And the humidity is always pretty high this time of year too.


----------



## msmith1986

huffer33 said:


> We're having a heatwave... Might see 80 today. The mountains make a big difference even though it is NC.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


It's supposed to be in the mid to upper 90's here for the next week or more. It seems the summer heat might be here to stay for the summer. My wife just called me and said her crew is doing some new storm drains and the sun hitting the black felt that goes in before the pipe and gravel is making it feel like well over 100° in the ditch with the high humidity and direct sun. I'm chilling in the shade with the kids at the moment


Matt_21 said:


> It's going up to 35*C up here this weekend. And the humidity is always pretty high this time of year too.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AJF Bellas Artes today


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> Here in PA it's 90° right now and almost 80%. I need to start going up north and visit @Scotchpig when we get worse summer heat. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I was in New Orleans about 25 years ago in June. 99° and 105% humidity. How do you get to 105% without drowning?

The ex-GF put up an umbrella while we were waiting for the St. Charles Ave. trolley. When I asked what she was doing, she said it was raining. Couldn't have proved by me until I saw drops hitting the palm of my hand.



Matt_21 said:


> It's going up to 35*C up here this weekend. And the humidity is always pretty high this time of year too.


Wow! That's about 95° for us non-metric weirdos!



SilkyJ said:


> If we had humidity like that here in Florida I'd probably have to turn the heater on. Lol


See my comment about New Orleans above! ^^^



msmith1986 said:


> It's supposed to be in the mid to upper 90's here for the next week or more. It seems the summer heat might be here to stay for the summer. My wife just called me and said her crew is doing some new storm drains and the sun hitting the black felt that goes in before the pipe and gravel is making it feel like well over 100° in the ditch with the high humidity and direct sun. I'm chilling in the shade with the kids at the moment
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I keep offering to send my wife back to work full-time and I take a break for a while. She always declines. I think she prefers to work 2 or 3 days a week and be a soccer mom.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

That's one of a few AJF'S I've never tried. I've heard good things though. What is your take on it my good sir?


Fusion said:


> AJF Bellas Artes today


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Divinia


----------



## msmith1986

4.5" Chateau Fuente. This is one of a few CT's I don't mind smoking and it's short enough to enjoy and not get tired of it.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

MF #3 Crema


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> That's one of a few AJF'S I've never tried. I've heard good things though. What is your take on it my good sir?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh i do like them, medium smoke, nutty light cedar and a bit of chocolate at the end, this one is over a year old


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Oh i do like them, medium smoke, nutty light cedar and a bit of chocolate at the end, this one is over a year old


That sounds good. Good thing that is still on my to try list. I just have too many I really like already. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Archun said:


> Got me some last week, how was it?? :cb


Still one of my favorites. I'll be ordering more once they restock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

msmith1986 said:


> Here in PA it's 90° right now and almost 80%. I need to start going up north and visit @Scotchpig when we get worse summer heat. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Come on up! Today we are also 90 but only 49% humidity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scotchpig said:


> Come on up! Today we are also 90 but only 49% humidity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's disappointing. I thought Canada was all polar bears and dog sleds? Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Only 11 months of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Mmm...mmmm









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

San Cristobal Revelation 
Really liking this one


----------



## msmith1986

Lol


Scotchpig said:


> Only 11 months of the year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Enjoying this on an absolutely gorgeous Bronx morning.


----------



## BigPuffer

Scotchpig said:


> Come on up! Today we are also 90 but only 49% humidity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading out now. I'm going by foot so I'll be there by... Thanksgiving? Your Thanksgiving, not ours


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> 4.5" Chateau Fuente. This is one of a few CT's I don't mind smoking and it's short enough to enjoy and not get tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Good sticks.
I like the Maduros too but, find they're hit or miss.


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice way to start the long weekend. Thanks @msmith1986 for opening my eyes to another fine smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

mpomario said:


> These are turning out pretty good. PDR AFR-75. PDRs have been good to me so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those. Wish they came in a RG a bit smaller, but great regardless. They can be had for a good price too.


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

No problem bro. Those are about 5 years old if I remember right. I'm not a big fan of many Dominican smokes but I always liked those. When I sold off a bunch of cigars the other week, the rest off those T's went because he wanted them. He got a good deal on a lot of good smokes and I'm sad about some of the ones I sold. Life goes on I guess.


Scotchpig said:


> Nice way to start the long weekend. Thanks @msmith1986 for opening my eyes to another fine smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Literally right off the truck. I intercepted the UPS guy about halfway up the yard, yelling "mine!, mine!, mine!." He seemed frightened and I'm sorry for that. The remainder of the box gets time capsuled.


----------



## Fusion

Had to have one today, its been more than a week and i was getting the shakes


----------



## BOSSTANK

Another great stick courtesy of @TexaSmoke :cb


----------



## droy1958

Rocky Patel Edge A-10 Barber Pole thanks to @Ciro...&#8230;.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Another great stick courtesy of @TexaSmoke :cb


Not much from LFD I don't like. What did you think?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke

HE Norteno with just over 2 years on it. Very tasty, indeed. Thank you, @selpo









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Kidvegas

A. Fuente Salute Maduro

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## genomez

Davidoff Nicaragua Box Pressed Toro...really good


----------



## SilkyJ

After a 72 hr shift at work and another 24 tomorrow I'm chain smoking them today. Been a long week.


----------



## Dran

First lonsdale, first stick with age on it, first Killer Bee, thanks JT!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Hickorynut

AJF Relic with a 6-17 date courtesy of @LeatherNeck. It lived to be at least a year old. Bread pudding, cherries and coffee with cream so far.... 

I think this might be better than the Dark Rituals you also sent me!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

Love em or hate em, they make a sexy smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> Love em or hate em, they make a sexy smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a safe bet....keep a few at all times. 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

@Scotchpig, that was actually the first one i picked up, but the killer bee was right under it and grabbed my attention!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Love em or hate em, they make a sexy smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favorite one. The Ligas are good, but a little high for my budget.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## MattT

Gurkha Chairman's Select...I know, I'm an a$$
I secretly like these, under the blankets, with all the lights off. I'd never pay full price though...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Hickorynut said:


> Always a safe bet....keep a few at all times.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I just reordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

MattT said:


> Gurkha Chairman's Select...I know, I'm an a$$
> I secretly like these, under the blankets, with all the lights off. I'd never pay full price though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Secrets out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

I know....better to admit to it now. I'll never pay the $13 you see them going for though. They're not that good...


Scotchpig said:


> Secrets out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

This is my 3rd Rocky Patel and it's very good. Smooth and a nice sweetness!


----------



## Scotchpig

MattT said:


> I know....better to admit to it now. I'll never pay the $13 you see them going for though. They're not that good...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No shame in liking what you like @MattT, I know you have good taste in music!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Scotchpig said:


> No shame in liking what you like @MattT, I know you have good taste in music!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. Haven't forgotten about you either brother... One day soo you will get a random package full of DMB and Gurkha's...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Crux passport and Woodfords Reserve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Crux passport and Woodfords Reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Melanio and chocolate milk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Not much from LFD I don't like. What did you think?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I enjoyed it... great taste, construction, etc... I will probably get me a 5er one day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bees,


----------



## Pag#11

Scotchpig said:


> Love em or hate em, they make a sexy smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to try these...never read a bad thing about them..I have a lil cigarrillo texas smoke sent me. May sacrifice it tonight.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> I enjoyed it... great taste, construction, etc... I will probably get me a 5er one day


I like the Coronado, but the double ligero is my current fave by them. It's nice and strong.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## huffer33

Happy Friday









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff Maduro. Not the worst stick out there. Wish I would have grabbed something nicer from my stash after this hellhole of a Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

No Fuente so went with this...

EDIT: this was my first illusione. I’m guessing these need some rest as it was pretty bitter from the first puff with lots of pepper. Although I did touch on some good underlying notes on the retro. Gonna let the other four rest for awhile.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Rothschild with Rootbeer and rum.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Maduro. Not the worst stick out there. Wish I would have grabbed something nicer from my stash after this hellhole of a Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually really like Kristoff. Criollo, which just means raw or double Ligero. I think they are great fit the money especially when rested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Short Story


----------



## Maxh92

Champagne InHand said:


> I actually really like Kristoff. Criollo, which just means raw or double Ligero. I think they are great fit the money especially when rested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had some good ones and some not so good ones.

I think my opinion of this one is more reflective of my opinion of my day, to be honest. The double Maduro is quite good - I believe they call it the Kristiana. My biggest complaint with them is that the QC is hit or miss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Good tasty sticks


----------



## PTAaron

EZ Fortune Cookie from @JtAv8tor while hanging out with the neighbors


----------



## Westside Threat

Asylum 33 from @SoCal Gunner from the Christmas pass. Paired with some rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

I havent had that one but the ligero maduro is really good imo. I may actually have another real soon. I've certainly have less impressive sticks for a higher price.



Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff Maduro. Not the worst stick out there. Wish I would have grabbed something nicer from my stash after this hellhole of a Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Late night Last Call Maduro


----------



## tazdvl

Well, crapanolli! 4 fingers of Jameson Gold Reserve later, and I realize I didn't take any pictures! So you all are gonna have to use your Friday imaginations!!








Cain with the red label. 3/4 bottle of Jameson Gold Reserve, split two ways. 94° with a stiff breeze. I'm sure most of you can picture it!

Yes, I remembered to put my Birkenstocks on to walk home this time.

Good night all!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

Late night smoke compliments of the Noob Hit Squad. I always smoke the maduro so I never had one of these light CT ones, pretty good. Thanks fellas.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause

I lit what was called a Hamlet 25th year anniversary smoke. Just left it out in the garage. Had a draw that's going to give me nightmares lol. Maybe it was just a bad stick or I needed to do something to it idk. Cant wait for tomorrow to go to my B&M and have a good smoke though!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso The Project with Sumatra,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

T52 with a latte. Mornin peeps.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first Diesel...


----------



## Gumby-cr

WOW :grin2: Out of my wheelhouse but it's nice to be surprised every now and then.


----------



## Madderduro

what's up fellas!!!! wasn't on here at all last week... had to be on day shift and it had me all messed up...nub dub to start today


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

9:30 A.M. 83° 60% rh... Perfect pairing! Another one from @Scotchpig!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good stick right there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

Don't recall why I got these but it isn't going to smoke itself. Going to need a major correction as soon as I'm past this knot.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying a Mi Querida before it heats up here!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Again I forgot a picture but had an H Upmann by AJ Fernandez on the golf course yesterday, great smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Working weekend.....so I need a coffee break with this d.Uncut and Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

A decent smoke. I had to open it up with my Modus draw tool, but I could feel the problem only an inch or so in and it opened right up.


----------



## disco_potato

Even in this heat it's as good as I remember.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

From Noob Hit Squad









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Happy Saturday everyone.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick right there!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes Sir, James Brown "Rocks"


----------



## Maxh92

disco_potato said:


> Even in this heat it's as good as I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I really enjoy those. I have a box of them at home.

Today's smoke. Trying something new at the B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I received this with the leftovers from the sub $10 pass with an April 2017 date. Thanks to the participants!









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today before i head out to my regular Saturday Herf, gonna be a blooody hot one today 105 is forecast


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sagasta

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## talisker10

Gran habano Connecticut


----------



## TCstr8

Says it feels like 98° out. Not a sliver of shade to be found. I imagine this is what hell feels like, but if I get some cigars I'll be OK.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 LC and a cup of Costa Rican,







97 with a heat index of 101


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Piper

Happy to devote my 2000th post to this gorgeous maduro gem, courtesy of @Olecharlie. Mild but full of flavor. Thanks pal.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

Hanging out at the B&M. Le Careme with some iced Pikes and a glass of Papa's Pilar.


----------



## Scotchpig

Iced Coffee with a splash of Baileys and Flathead thanks to @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Padilla Capa Maduro from my brother, @LeatherNeck
At just under 2 years, this thing was as tasty as smokes thrice the price. Thanks, bud.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## ebnash

Padron 26 Natural and Anderson Valley Briney Melon Gose


----------



## Madderduro

finally got ahold of an elusive one...ez brass knuckle black & it did not disappoint lots of complexity to it quite excellent... now sitting back & relaxing with a mf fdla maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> AJF Relic with a 6-17 date courtesy of @LeatherNeck. It lived to be at least a year old. Bread pudding, cherries and coffee with cream so far....
> 
> I think this might be better than the Dark Rituals you also sent me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....





TexaSmoke said:


> Padilla Capa Maduro from my brother, @LeatherNeck
> At just under 2 years, this thing was as tasty as smokes thrice the price. Thanks, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Glad you two brothers enjoyed my humble offerings. Both of those are simple smokes that I've enjoyed over the years and have never disappointed. 
Stay Smokey my friends!


----------



## LeatherNeck

It's been raining and humid as hell here today so I'm keeping it low-end tonight with this hearty AB American SGB.


----------



## WABOOM

La Herencia Cubana CORE, torpedo


----------



## genomez

Some rum and coke tonight...


----------



## Rondo

Don Carlos


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love the flavor and open draw on these Padrons...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva V,


----------



## Pag#11

CAO MX2 
Courtesy of @BigPuffer 
Thanks BP definitely enjoying this one.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Definitely some of the best drawing sticks I ever had.


BOSSTANK said:


> Love the flavor and open draw on these Padrons...


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

What I call humidor weather (clock is stuck on Pacific Time). With a gin and tonic.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Tulse

huffer33 said:


> What I call humidor weather (clock is stuck on Pacific Time).
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Speaking of time, can you let me know how long that one goes. I've got one that's calling, I feel like I need to block out some time, though.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> Speaking of time, can you let me know how long that one goes. I've got one that's calling, I feel like I need to block out some time, though.


Same.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

All I can say is “Wow” an amazing cigar!


----------



## beerhunter




----------



## huffer33

Tulse said:


> Speaking of time, can you let me know how long that one goes. I've got one that's calling, I feel like I need to block out some time, though.


This is really really good. Graham crackers dipped in cream. It stacked dimes for the first third and just dropped.

Edit... Right about an hour 25 minutes but I'm not a reall slow smoker. Also this was a toro not one of the 60s

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Travoline

I might have to stop taking pictures, every time I do I end up knocking my ash off. At least this time it stayed out of my drink.

Hard to see but it's the E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals. Pretty good stick. Was wanting something a little heavier and is hitting the spot!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> All I can say is "Wow" an amazing cigar!


Glad to hear you liked it. I have some headed this way


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Glad to hear you liked it. I have some headed this way


Hate to sound "Melodramatic" but puts The Opus I have enjoyed in the back seat! Got to say best cigar I have ever smoked and I'm certainly not an Aficionado, not even close. Molasses, nuts, cedar, coffee, pecans... holds an ash to the halfway mark then I hit it twice to make it fall. Down to the nub now and it just gets better.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Hate to sound "Melodramatic" but puts The Opus I have enjoyed in the back seat! Got to say best cigar I have ever smoked and I'm certainly not an Aficionado, not even close. Molasses, nuts, cedar, coffee, pecans... holds an ash to the halfway mark then I hit it twice to make it fall. Down to the nub now and it just gets better.


Wow, I'm really looking forward to it now. I haven't tried an Opus yet but have some of those on the way too.


----------



## huffer33

Travoline said:


> I might have to stop taking pictures, every time I do I end up knocking my ash off. At least this time it stayed out of my drink.
> 
> Hard to see but it's the E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals. Pretty good stick. Was wanting something a little heavier and is hitting the spot!


Picked up a fiver of those too... Good to hear

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

The little Liga 9 coronets are just as good as there big brothers!


----------



## Maxh92

DPG Cuban Classic tonight. A good cigar. I think I prefer the blue labels, but this one has a good spice to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Only a few of these left 
Wish they were the original super fuerte instead.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

I haven't been smoking too many Connecticut's lately but when @Rabidawise sent me this in the pif I was chomping at the bit to try it. So finally after giving it a week of rest I figured what better pairing than knob creek small batch and this fine specimen! It's mild sweet and creamy plays off the bourbon perfectly!


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina El Dario










Tonight I got to try a Roma Craft 2018 Craft thanks to @bobbya08


----------



## Rabidawise

MattyIce said:


> I haven't been smoking too many Connecticut's lately but when @Rabidawise sent me this in the pif I was chomping at the bit to try it. So finally after giving it a week of rest I figured what better pairing than knob creek small batch and this fine specimen! It's mild sweet and creamy plays off the bourbon perfectly!


Still one of my favs! Glad you like it!


----------



## Rabidawise

One more for today.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> La Palina El Dario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I got to try a Roma Craft 2018 Craft thanks to @bobbya08


That witchcraft is a great stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Okay had me a couple this afternoon! Decided to let loose a bit with all the stress in my life...shaped up to be a great afternoon with my boys and my nephews and nieces! Thanks to @mrolland5500 and @bobbya08 for the trades....Bobby I love me this tenderloin! Wow!































Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight! Shines after a year! Damn good pairing with some DAVID A Coe!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## MattyIce

Rabidawise said:


> Still one of my favs! Glad you like it!


This smoke has lasted 2 hours and still creamy sweet goodness my wife is pissed now because im still here smoking and not in bed! I told her I have to have priorities but I do not think that went over too well! >


----------



## Maxh92

Late night stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

illusione mj12...very tasty stick, have never had to touch up a burn line on these...definitely a go to


----------



## Hickorynut

Undercrown courtesy of @Gumby-cr and Guatemalan to start "easy on Sunday Morn".









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday with Sumatra,


----------



## Cherokee98

Some from the last couple of days.























Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Camacho Corojo and coffee while watering the yard. I need to try the Ecuador.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Mi Amor Reserva. Talk to me.


----------



## genomez

Good morning,

MB3 with a coffee this morning...


----------



## msmith1986

Is that a new re-release of the original? I have a few of the new re-release of the super fuerte and it was not impressive. Hopefully time will help but it was not strong like the original ones.


Pag#11 said:


> Only a few of these left
> Wish they were the original super fuerte instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Camacho Corojo and coffee while watering the yard. I need to try the Ecuador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ecuador is good, but I like the corojo and corojo maduro a lot more. Even over the triple maduro because I like the stronger robust spiciness.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

It is the Original corojo been in my humidor for years..think I have 3 or 4 left may retire them and keep them. Pretty sure he can't use the 2 chiefs heads any more cause of Indian motorcycles. ..these may be worth big $$$ one day...Imagine that..


msmith1986 said:


> Is that a new re-release of the original? I have a few of the new re-release of the super fuerte and it was not impressive. Hopefully time will help but it was not strong like the original ones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'll make sure to put you on my list. I'll get a super fuerte out to you to try when the craziness calms down here a little.


Pag#11 said:


> It is the Original corojo been in my humidor for years..think I have 3 or 4 left may retire them and keep them. Pretty sure he can't use the 2 chiefs heads any more cause of Indian motorcycles. ..these may be worth big $$$ one day...Imagine that..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning Peets black with A. Fuente.


----------



## Pag#11

msmith1986 said:


> I'll make sure to put you on my list. I'll get a super fuerte out to you to try when the craziness calms down here a little.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That would be greatly appreciated. .I had some bids on them, but after reading the reviews I let someone out bid me.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

No big deal. I usually only bid on late ending auctions, so the fiver was only $9.50, lol.


Pag#11 said:


> That would be greatly appreciated. .I had some bids on them, but after reading the reviews I let someone out bid me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

CAO La Traviata


----------



## huffer33

Tulse said:


> Speaking of time, can you let me know how long that one goes. I've got one that's calling, I feel like I need to block out some time, though.


I did the math wrong last night (hadn't refreshed the thread) - 1 hr 25 min. for the toro but I'm not a very slow smoker.


----------



## Fusion

ROTT, this is the Morado Belicoso, box date is 1/18 so pretty young, very good but i know they will get better if i put them to bed for a while


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> ROTT, this is the Morado Belicoso, box date is 1/18 so pretty young, very good but i know they will get better if i put them to bed for a while


Pay attention to em, from what I remember once they peak it's a relatively short window.


----------



## Tulse

huffer33 said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of time, can you let me know how long that one goes. I've got one that's calling, I feel like I need to block out some time, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the math wrong last night (hadn't refreshed the thread) - 1 hr 25 min. for the toro but I'm not a very slow smoker.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not that long.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pay attention to em, from what I remember once they peak it's a relatively short window.


Will do Nathan, thank you


----------



## greasemonger

Well marinated yard bird in the smoker, EZ blending sessions, and a dark and stormy waiting on the grass to dry so I can mow.


----------



## MattT

Did something change with Perdomo recently? I was never a fan of Perdomo in the past. Glad I've given them a second look. The last few I've had have produced some amazing flavor.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## genomez




----------



## Maxh92

Room 101 Uncle Lee while smoking some chicken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Left Whole Foods and talked wifee into stopping at the lounge. Shes drinking her water and I'm enjoying this stick with a creme soda and conversation with wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerhunter




----------



## Madderduro

nub cameroon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

VSG and Costa Rican,


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 and Stella on this 100’ day in NY.


----------



## msmith1986

MattT said:


> Did something change with Perdomo recently? I was never a fan of Perdomo in the past. Glad I've given them a second look. The last few I've had have produced some amazing flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nothing changed that I know of. I've been smoking the Lot 23 for quite a few years and they've always been consistent.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

2012 Opus X Robusto


----------



## genomez




----------



## Maxh92

Number two for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

AVO Heritage Maduro. My first one. Well made cigar with a tight draw


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Left Whole Foods and talked wifee into stopping at the lounge. Shes drinking her water and I'm enjoying this stick with a creme soda and conversation with wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great lady!:grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Lots to post, I'll start here. EZ blending with a closed foot. Delicious, tastes like angels food cake

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Earlier today :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Bermuda Cigar Company 
-Barracuda: great smoke halfway in!


----------



## cracker1397

I have decided to buy a box of these as soon as I'm off my spending freeze. So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Dran said:


> View attachment 222298
> 
> Bermuda Cigar Company
> -Barracuda: great smoke halfway in!


Had to look that one up, lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rummaged around and found this!

Murica!  it's got a year, if it's not god now it'll never be.....it's got cool factor tho'










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ cicken & waffles. Incredibly dry, maybe I was expecting some sweetness due to "syrup" but none to be found. The cigar was complex and had a bready depth that hit all notes besides sweetness. Very good. I paired with rum to hit the sweetness note.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The King is Dead and Furmint. It's the same grape they make Tokaji with, but it lacks the Noble rot. Really good pairing actually (props to the wife). FYI, when you pair cigars with bubbly always go with something bready, that's spent a lot of time on the lees. Acidic bubbly just doesn't work.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

It's been about 8 years since I've had one, so I was curious. Seems they've just gotten better, at least for me.


msmith1986 said:


> Nothing changed that I know of. I've been smoking the Lot 23 for quite a few years and they've always been consistent.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Pantheon Infernos crafted by my boy AJ

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

I have a Potomac I've been saving. I'll smoke it Wednesday. Last one I had over the winter was pretty good with 10 months on it. Not super fantastic, but it had some toasted nuts, earth, cedar, and a little bit of allspice.


Hickorynut said:


> Rummaged around and found this!
> 
> Murica!  it's got a year, if it's not god now it'll never be.....it's got cool factor tho'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nailed it!


msmith1986 said:


> I have a Potomac I've been saving. I'll smoke it Wednesday. Last one I had over the winter was pretty good with 10 months on it. Not super fantastic, but it had some toasted nuts, earth, cedar, and a little bit of allspice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks @disco_potato I enjoyed this.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some Perdomo's go way past their prime around 2 years. I always rotate out Lot 23 and Nick's so I don't usually go past a year.


MattT said:


> It's been about 8 years since I've had one, so I was curious. Seems they've just gotten better, at least for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I might've forgot some about it, that was maybe 6 months ago, but it was good enough to keep some around for the right price. I think I paid $6 whenever I got those 2 sticks.


Hickorynut said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mine was a sampler...I think I have the Columbia left...the only one that blew my skirt up was the Brazilia GOL...those I have multiples.


msmith1986 said:


> I might've forgot some about it, that was maybe 6 months ago, but it was good enough to keep some around for the right price. I think I paid $6 whenever I got those 2 sticks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Forgot to grab a stogie before I left. Bummed one of these from a co-worker. The draw is loose and construction is alright. Getting notes of terrible tasting air and remembering why I quit. At least the coffee is good and the view is nice. Luck favors the prepared, I guess.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986

I love the box-pressed Brazilia. I do have that tin of mini's the NHS hit me with, I gotta try one of those soon.


Hickorynut said:


> Mine was a sampler...I think I have the Columbia left...the only one that blew my skirt up was the Brazilia GOL...those I have multiples.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Been a long time since I had one of these.
Always enjoyed the scent of the Cameroon wrappers smoke..
This one is from @TexaSmoke thanks Pal.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

Let's just call it "history", thanks @PTAron (I think, or whomever... I certainly correct it afterwards)


----------



## SilkyJ

Short little Neanderthal while dinner is cooking.


----------



## bellts

This emblem certainly isn't invoking fond memories, but it's smoking very smooth/med.


----------



## csk415

Had my doubts on this smoke. All I can say is I need to get more. It's been a good smoke. Picked it up a couple weeks ago from a B&M.


----------



## WNYTony

King is Dead Last Payday tonight.


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Original Release Amazon Basin from @Humphrey's Ghost. Very good. One left. I notice that the bands get lighter with time.
> View attachment 222098
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good smoke from great guy. He had gifted out several of those.


----------



## Westside Threat

T52 Pig & rum. Tried putting the pig on my glass for a photo and dumped ash in my glass 










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> King is Dead Last Payday tonight.


What did you think? I've been holding off on ordering some of those and the Long Live the King. I read that they were blended to be smoked back to back.


----------



## PTAaron

Tried this guy from @bellts - tasty smoke, thank you sir!


----------



## Westside Threat

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think? I've been holding off on ordering some of those and the Long Live the King. I read that they were blended to be smoked back to back.


King is Dead is delicious. It's medium body tops, so that may not be your thing if your are a Maduro head.


----------



## Rabidawise

Westside Threat said:


> King is Dead is delicious. It's medium body tops, so that may not be your thing if your are a Maduro head.


I like em all over the spectrum. I guess I'll have to pull the trigger on these!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> I like em all over the spectrum. I guess I'll have to pull the trigger on these!


Small batch had 6ers, yes 6ers, of the broken swords in Scotty's corner at 40% off. Came out to around 27 bucks for 6 if they are still there.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Small batch had 6ers, yes 6ers, of the broken swords in Scotty's corner at 40% off. Came out to around 27 bucks for 6 if they are still there.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


They are, as well as the Long Live the King Diamond Girl 5ers.


----------



## mpomario

This evening. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think? I've been holding off on ordering some of those and the Long Live the King. I read that they were blended to be smoked back to back.


This one was an excellent smoke and I'd smoke it again. I usually go smaller and have several of the Broken Sword in my stock but this was excellent as well. In the LLTK I stock the Heater. But I should say I like just about everything in the Caldwell line. The Gibralter is a bit strong for my taste but everything else is good to go in my opinion.


----------



## MattyIce

I’m kicking myself got a 5ver of these and they came out of freezer treatment 3 days ago. I couldn’t wait any longer so sparked one up and the first 5 min was creamy spicy bliss then that wet tabacco flavor started taking over and it went out. Should have let it rest longer!


----------



## msmith1986

MB3 from the NHS attack on the back porch with little miss Luna. She's trying to eat every bug flying around her. She gets quite a few but apparently not all are equally delicious, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Live and learn bro. We've all done it.


MattyIce said:


> I'm kicking myself got a 5ver of these and they came out of freezer treatment 3 days ago. I couldn't wait any longer so sparked one up and the first 5 min was creamy spicy bliss then that wet tabacco flavor started taking over and it went out. Should have let it rest longer!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

msmith1986 said:


> Live and learn bro. We've all done it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well even after a few relights I already know this is gonna be a staple in my humi!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Parodi shorts before bed. Luna is giving me the look because her own snoring woke her up and she's ready to go back in the AC.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Forgot to grab a stogie before I left. Bummed one of these from a co-worker. The draw is loose and construction is alright. Getting notes of terrible tasting air and remembering why I quit. At least the coffee is good and the view is nice. Luck favors the prepared, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


You forgot your stogies... :spank:
I haven't touched a cigarette in the last 9 years...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> You forgot your stogies... :spank:
> I haven't touched a cigarette in the last 9 years...


Totally wasn't worth it. Gross. Never again.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano 3SLS,


----------



## Pag#11

Heard good things about the SLS.
Top of the morning to ya Nathan 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody. Lonsdale Deluxe... Need to look through my pictures to figure out who I got this from.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Pag#11

huffer33 said:


> Morning everybody. Lonsdale Deluxe... Need to look through my pictures to figure out who I got this from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


See alot of interest in these.
Never really see any good deals on these.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I hope Mexico reads Brazil their Last Rites.......see what I did there? One of my favorite BLTCs of the few I've tried so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Pag#11 said:


> See alot of interest in these.
> Never really see any good deals on these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Pretty tasty! They have them on Cbid.

This was from the Holiday Exchange with @Gummy Jones - Thanks Jim!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Heard good things about the SLS.
> Top of the morning to ya Nathan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I tried the torpedo many years ago and was less than impressed, this is the robusto with a lot of rest on it. A very decent smoke!
Have a great day!


----------



## disco_potato

There's a cigar there, somewhere.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

2015 LP Ratzilla


----------



## mpomario

It seems like the boxes I get from Thompson's auctions are really well rested. I've only had this box for three months. I would say this is close to a year's rest by the look of the cellophane. Love these. It is imperative that Mexico wins today.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This from @PTAaron for a comp prize, very good


----------



## PTAaron

mpomario said:


> It seems like the boxes I get from Thompson's auctions are really well rested. I've only had this box for three months. I would say this is close to a year's rest by the look of the cellophane. Love these. It is imperative that Mexico wins today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't listen to your wishes...
I haven't decided who to root for since Germany lost...


----------



## PTAaron

Fusion said:


> This from @PTAaron for a comp prize, very good


Glad you like it! I have one waiting for me to try ... just need to get around to it


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hold on to your hats


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> I tried the torpedo many years ago and was less than impressed, this is the robusto with a lot of rest on it. A very decent smoke!
> Have a great day!


Yep not bad at all. Toro for me. Cheers!









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

mpomario said:


> It seems like the boxes I get from Thompson's auctions are really well rested. I've only had this box for three months. I would say this is close to a year's rest by the look of the cellophane. Love these. It is imperative that Mexico wins today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local B&M had those in 2 for 1 recently so i grabbed a few and the cello on them was the same way. I just thought i had got lucky and found something good with some age on it and went back and got a couple more.


----------



## SilkyJ

Got a couple of these at a beer fest a couple years ago and didn't care for them. Thought I'd try the one I had left now that it's got a couple years on it and it's much better than I remember. I guess this is the first thing I've ever had that really had some age on it.


----------



## Mark in wi

Thanks @UBC03. Does this count for Maduro Monday too?

Finished the yard word now icing my knee. My son is doing most of the work but I might be doing too much 12 days after meniscus repair surgery.


----------



## genomez

This couldn't come quick enough...


----------



## mpomario

PTAaron said:


> They didn't listen to your wishes...
> I haven't decided who to root for since Germany lost...


The teams I'd planned to root for are all out. Go Great Britain!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> My local B&M had those in 2 for 1 recently so i grabbed a few and the cello on them was the same way. I just thought i had got lucky and found something good with some age on it and went back and got a couple more.


I love the reduced bins. They are great with a year or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think? I've been holding off on ordering some of those and the Long Live the King. I read that they were blended to be smoked back to back.


If your gonna buy any checkout "Scotty's corner" on small batch...I think 60% off

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> If your gonna buy any checkout "Scotty's corner" on small batch...I think 60% off
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Already done!


----------



## greasemonger

Finally got a round in on a nice morning. Hopefully I can sneak another one tomorrow after going in for my CCW renewal. Lot 23 and had a Last Call maduro torpedo I didn't snap a pic of.


----------



## msmith1986

RP SG-M from the Noob Hit Squad, I love these things, thanks guys. 99° in the shade today. Heading to the chiropractor with my 2 sidekicks, then to my friend's pool so they can cool off a little.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Spending my last 5 Vegas A on weed reduction. Mama wants a clean yard for the 4th....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## mrmcfly

Finally got to light up a CAO OSA SOL...










Yum.


----------



## Fusion

mpomario said:


> The teams I'd planned to root for are all out. Go Great Britain!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now there are 4 nations in Great Britain, England is the only team left in of the 4 :grin2: (Scotland, Wales and northern Ireland all got knocked out early on)


----------



## SilkyJ

La Herencia Cubana, brisket, and a butt


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had a Tempus, thanks @MattyIce i enjoyed it


----------



## msmith1986

A smaller size pool this time, but they don't care, and I get to sit in the shade and finish my smoke.


msmith1986 said:


> RP SG-M from the Noob Hit Squad, I love these things, thanks guys. 99° in the shade today. Heading to the chiropractor with my 2 sidekicks, then to my friend's pool so they can cool off a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk












Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## LeatherNeck

Laranja from 2016


----------



## msmith1986

RP Famous Smoke Factory Selects R69 Maduro from @TexaSmoke. I can usually pinpoint what line something is from but this dark Costa Rican wrapper is throwing me off. It is med and not super complex, but it seems like The Edge line to me. Pretty good, thanks brother.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

LeatherNeck said:


> Laranja from 2016


I almost bought one of these this past weekend. How was it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Mini Caldwell Eastern Standard courtesy @JtAv8tor


----------



## Piper

Incredible construction on this gift from @huffer33.


----------



## SilkyJ

Like a chocolate covered cherry wrapped in leather


----------



## Robert1_1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Incredible construction on this gift from @huffer33.


Those Rosado Sungrown Magnums are a great go-to affordable Fuente for me, hope you enjoy!


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> Those Rosado Sungrown Magnums are a great go-to affordable Fuente for me, hope you enjoy!


I love the magnum R as well, especially the 44 vitola. Probably my favorite Fuente.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Rabidawise

I found out today that I didn't get the new job I was going for, so this is my consolation prize to myself. A Mi Querida paired with a healthy pour of Weller's. On to the next one!


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @greasemonger
Shaping up to be a great stick. Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @*greasemonger*
> Shaping up to be a great stick. Thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya know come to think of it I'm pretty sure you sent me the lot 23 I smoked on the course. Made it about 7 holes. Musta had some age on it, and thanks to you too!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

TexaSmoke said:


> I love the magnum R as well, especially the 44 vitola. Probably my favorite Fuente.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sorry about the hanging multi-quote. I had been meaning to say the DPG blue I had after some rest (at least a year) was not very peppery either...


----------



## PTAaron

This was one of the first cigars i bought after joining the forum... 10 months of resting. It was pretty decent. I guess I had higher hopes. Probably wouldn't buy it again for full price.


----------



## WNYTony

Diamond Crown tonight


----------



## LeatherNeck

MattT said:


> I almost bought one of these this past weekend. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very nice all the way through. No strength to it but the flavors were med-full and wonderful. Very smooth, never bitter, razor sharp burn, perfect construction, and stayed cool all the way down to the last inch. The ash was a dark grey and held on strong only coming off in 3 sections. 
Definitely a must try cigar! I only had the one, but will be looking to get more when I'm able. 
I would love to try one a little newer. I think this one had too much rest and think it lost too much of its pep. Get your hands on some "fresher" ones and let me know your thoughts once you smoke one.:wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

Another one from the Noob Hit Squad. This one's a dud. The wrapper smelled of sweet leather, awesome. The draw is so loose, it got hot within minutes. If it was rolled tighter it probably would've tasted better than just burnt leaves. Thanks guys, I have another one that came with this one to try again another time.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer

These were finally ready after a couple months of rest


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out taking a walk...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

EZ blending session and Folgers! Thanks @greasemonger!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OR Torano Colosseum and Sumatra,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> OR Torano Colosseum and Sumatra,
> View attachment 222454


Top of the morning @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Top of the morning @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Supposed to hit 105 today, gonna be a fun one! :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

JDN Antano and Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

4X60 Maduro







and Peets Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

2 reasons I smoke Nub Maduros: they hold their flavor like they hold ash, all the way to the finished nub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

Last night. Perdomo Champagne Noir. This morning BLTC Royalty with coffee.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

For SCIENCE! First home rolled! Decent flavor, burned a little wonky, no relight! Paid for a few cigars i enjoyed less!


----------



## disco_potato

I'll be surprised if this takes less than 2hrs.

Courtesy off @mpomario









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Good morning fellas!


----------



## msmith1986

Both awesome smokes


mpomario said:


> Last night. Perdomo Champagne Noir. This morning BLTC Royalty with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quick smoke in this heat. Thanks NHS.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Rabidawise said:


> I found out today that I didn't get the new job I was going for, so this is my consolation prize to myself. A Mi Querida paired with a healthy pour of Weller's. On to the next one!


It aint over till the fat lady sings!! KEEP IT UP BRO!! :cb


----------



## Rabidawise

Archun said:


> It aint over till the fat lady sings!! KEEP IT UP BRO!! :cb


Oh yeah! I have another interview next week!


----------



## BOSSTANK

@GOT14U I found it... this mug is awesome, had to have it.


----------



## Lindy

a Naked Stick, I think it is a Perdomo Mistake Maduro,, with coffee and fresh picked and cut Mango's!


----------



## tazdvl

Another one of my left-over Gurkha Titans went to a firey grave this morning. This one actually stayed together, with just a little wrapper peel in the first third. 

Only three more in the work humi and they will all be gone, thank goodness! They don't taste bad, but every one of them has had some sort of construction or burn issue. A


Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> 2 reasons I smoke Nub Maduros: they hold their flavor like they hold ash, all the way to the finished nub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the NUB's... I had a Cameroon yesterday that had about 4 months rest on it and it was even better.


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> For SCIENCE! First home rolled! Decent flavor, burned a little wonky, no relight! Paid for a few cigars i enjoyed less!
> View attachment 222466
> View attachment 222468
> View attachment 222470


That looks great for any roll never mind a first, nice work


----------



## Gummy Jones

These are always bigger than I remember


----------



## Dran

Thank you sir!


Fusion said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> For SCIENCE! First home rolled! Decent flavor, burned a little wonky, no relight! Paid for a few cigars i enjoyed less!
> View attachment 222466
> View attachment 222468
> View attachment 222470
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great for any roll never mind a first, nice work
Click to expand...


----------



## huffer33

Back from a 2-hour sporting ride in the backcountry. Still got to hit the gym.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First one of these. Not any good a describing flavor profiles, I just know I like it.


----------



## Fusion

Home roll after lunch


----------



## msmith1986

CX2 corona from @disco_potato. These are pretty dern tasty, I sure didn't know what I was missing. Thanks Dave. I've never had any CAO in corona other than the Soprano if I remember correctly.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

First time on one of these...


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> First time on one of these...


Whoa! That is a far cry from your normal smokes. From Davidoff to the dollar bin.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Whoa! That is a far cry from your normal smokes. From Davidoff to the dollar bin.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


It came in a sampler I got online. I had no idea what they cost (because it came with other stuff), but I wanted to try something new. I'll admit I'm not into it lol


----------



## genomez

I’m not any good at picking out flavors yet, but for some reason this almost taste sour to me :/


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> It came in a sampler I got online. I had no idea what they cost (because it came with other stuff), but I wanted to try something new. I'll admit I'm not into it lol


I knew when I saw it where it likely came from. We have all bought them. Sometimes there's a diamond in the rough, but you gotta be willing to try so rough stuff to find which one. Was that the recent 5 for 5 fathers day deal?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> I knew when I saw it where it likely came from. We have all bought them. Sometimes there's a diamond in the rough, but you gotta be willing to try so rough stuff to find which one. Was that the recent 5 for 5 fathers day deal?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yes sir it was! I'm all about trying them, but this one will definitely not be on my "buy again" list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The 2 maduros in the bunch are decent. Others are pretty bad. Bahia blue is worse than the twain. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> The 2 maduros in the bunch are decent. Others are pretty bad. Bahia blue is worse than the twain.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll admit this last 20%-25% is very difficult to get through.

I don't think I've ever smoked two cigars back to back but I'm tempted to get this taste out of my mouth. Each puff gets worse haha


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll admit this last 20%-25% is very difficult to get through.
> 
> I don't think I've ever smoked two cigars back to back but I'm tempted to get this taste out of my mouth. Each puff gets worse haha


You're a trooper, I wasn't willing to get past the first 10 minutes. Life is too short for terrible tasting cigars when better ones are a few feet away.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> You're a trooper, I wasn't willing to get past the first 10 minutes. Life is too short for terrible tasting cigars when better ones are a few feet away.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Great point, I guess I was hoping it would get better. It definitely didn't.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BOSSTANK said:


> Good tasty sticks












My first Caldwell yellow cake courtesy of a Disco_Potato care package. Thanks brother. These are tasty and different. I really appreciate the cigars you sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Now THAT'S a fine looking specimen!


Fusion said:


> Home roll after lunch


----------



## TexaSmoke

Went ahead and put fire to this AKA Respect lancero from @disco_potato
Gotta be one of, if not the, best $2 lanceros on the market. Leather, cedar, spice, and everything nice. Thanks, my frugal friend. I love a good, cheap stick.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 Nat with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Madderduro

just got done with a bone crusher... love those surrogates!!!


----------



## genomez

After that dog rocket I smoked earlier, I wasn't about to tempt fate a second time so I went with old faithful...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> just got done with a bone crusher... love those surrogates!!!


They have 2 new ones coming out soon. One is called the 8 ball and I forget what the other one was. Personally my favorites in that line are the Bone Crusher and Skull Breaker :grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

Great AJF stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Another maduro gem-Papas Fritas-courtesy @Olecharlie. This was creamy delicious. Had to nub it!


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Another maduro gem-Papas Fritas-courtesy @Olecharlie. This was creamy delicious. Had to nub it!


It's good to see you on the NC side smoking sticks. Glad you enjoyed it, I see you have saved the best one for last! Curious how you will like the Bishops Blend.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll admit this last 20%-25% is very difficult to get through.
> 
> I don't think I've ever smoked two cigars back to back but I'm tempted to get this taste out of my mouth. Each puff gets worse haha


Well just wait until you get your grape Swishers I'm sending you, there really enjoyable. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

A Fine Leaf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Well just wait until you get your grape Swishers I'm sending you, there really enjoyable. :vs_laugh:


I can't wait!


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLT Bishops Blend Corona in 98% humidty. Why I decided to even try to smoke is beyond me :surprise:I powered through it though. At least it dropped to the mid 70's here for temperature.


----------



## Dran

Smoking on @Scotchpig again tonight, thanks mate!


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Smoking on @*Scotchpig* again tonight, thanks mate!


 Im willing to bet your home roll was just about as good if not better than that AB, am i right?

Edit: That sounded bad, meant to say home rolls are different, not better, well sometimes they are better:grin2:


----------



## genomez




----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> It's good to see you on the NC side smoking sticks. Glad you enjoyed it, I see you have saved the best one for last! Curious how you will like the Bishops Blend.


I'm saving the Bishop's Blend until I have time to devote to it, hopefully this week. It's a beauty that's for sure.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

#9 dog walker.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got rained out, so nows a good time to have a puff.

Ezra Zion Eminence compliments of @TexaSmoke










This is different... I guess this is whats called floral notes... should be called womans perfume haha...

My upper lip smells like Teen Spirit... not a bad smoke but too much perfume. Im only in the first third so I will see if there are any transitions.

Thanks for the stick bro!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Uf-13


----------



## Pag#11

My First Undercrown.
Undersized but oversized on flavor.
Courtesy of @TexaSmoke, Thank you my Friend. 
I thought everything was bigger in Texas ?
Definitely wish it was this time.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Whatch out Merica! Someone shoot out that spotlight!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> I found out today that I didn't get the new job I was going for, so this is my consolation prize to myself. A Mi Querida paired with a healthy pour of Weller's. On to the next one!


Damn good choice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> @GOT14U I found it... this mug is awesome, had to have it.


That awesome!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Back from a 2-hour sporting ride in the backcountry. Still got to hit the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


You ever checkout their jewelry?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn the burn on this thing! Hangin out in the driveway!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

GOT14U said:


> You ever checkout their jewelry?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Wow, no, I had no idea. It actually looks kind of cool, but I just do watches and an occasional bolo. Someone said something about a rumor/report from a vendor that they were going out of business (at least the cigar side). It would be too bad.


----------



## msmith1986

Super Ligero from @disco_potato. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I don't think so....my B&M is very close to them and I haven't heard anything....like that


huffer33 said:


> Wow, no, I had no idea. It actually looks kind of cool, but I just do watches and an occasional bolo. Someone said something about a rumor/report from a vendor that they were going out of business (at least the cigar side). It would be too bad.


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure which one is next! Decisions decisions decisions!
oops no photo









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

Guaimaro. Been saving this one. It's great so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

those are guuuud!


Maxh92 said:


> Guaimaro. Been saving this one. It's great so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

None of the above...found this Jackal that was calling my name from a trade with @bobbya08

Not bad for a TaT!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

You should've waited until tomorrow, then we can call it "what is that? Wednesday" 


Maxh92 said:


> Guaimaro. Been saving this one. It's great so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Maxh92

msmith1986 said:


> You should've waited until tomorrow, then we can call it "what is that? Wednesday"
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Here's what I'm finding on it.

https://halfwheel.com/guaimaro-corona

This isn't in the corona vitola. I would call it more of a box pressed torpedo. It's great. I've had it for about 1.5 years. I'm seriously considering getting a box after smoking this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

New ash try so had to break it in with something nice! First Herrera too!


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier La Tache


----------



## BOSSTANK

This Little jewel is now King of the humidor... delicious stick. ROTT too


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron 2000 Nat with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 222500


Hey... what's my cat doing over there


----------



## Maxh92

BOSSTANK said:


> This Little jewel is now King of the humidor... delicious stick. ROTT too
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I've seen this popping up a time or two. What do they usually run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Maxh92 said:


> I've seen this popping up a time or two. What do they usually run?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around $140 a box... not bad at all imo


----------



## GOT14U

Last for tonight. Do believe this was from @mrolland5500









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Around $140 a box... not bad at all imo


Worth every penny.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tiny Fratello keeping me company while heading to work some holiday OT. 
Thanks @WNYTony









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## IWRD2018

I smoked before i had my early lunch a PDR El Criollito Double Magnum  wich is sort of a regular cigar i smoke lately after all those limitadas i've been smoking for the last 20? years.

And why this particular cigar? I dunno know. Just bumped into it, liked it and... as i always say when in like something and make use of it on a regular base: "my flavour of the month."


----------



## Pag#11

Morning, Happy 4th of July. 
How was the stick ? I see some of the guys here smoking them.
V-cut has become my main cut.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

It was pretty good, but they got me on the band! I was expecting a 10 And got a solid 7&#128513;


Fusion said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking on @*Scotchpig* again tonight, thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Im willing to bet your home roll was just about as good if not better than that AB, am i right?
> 
> Edit: That sounded bad, meant to say home rolls are different, not better, well sometimes they are better/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Morning, Happy 4th of July.
> How was the stick ? I see some of the guys here smoking them.
> V-cut has become my main cut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Good stick. Warm bread and white pepper in the beginning, more of a nutty flavor with black pepper and the bread in the background at the end. 
I sent you that tiny undercrown because I know you have a toddler. Sometimes we only have 15-20 minutes to smoke and you can't beat those for the price. 10 for 16 bucks.

'Merica


----------



## Dran

Today's EZ brought to me by @JtAv8tor! A purchase, but he's still respnsible for this hour of joy!


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Around $140 a box... not bad at all imo


Worth it.....worth it in spades!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Your so right. Some days I have no time to smoke. Thinking I will now...10 for 16$ do tell where...the smoke output is astronomical and it stayed cool...thanks for thinking of the times when I have no time and you said calling you "A scholar and Gentleman" was pushing it.
Thanks Tyson

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Your so right. Some days I have no time to smoke. Thinking I will now...10 for 16$ do tell where...the smoke output is astronomical and it stayed cool...thanks for thinking of the times when I have no time and you said calling you "A scholar and Gentleman" was pushing it.
> Thanks Tyson
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Most online retailers sell them for that price. I think I got those from corona cigar company. They also sell the Liga 9s like that and they are even better. I think they are 22 or 24 a tin, but worth the little extra.

'Merica


----------



## Hickorynut

Celebrating Freedom today. Even with the bureaucratic bs we all deal with....it was still worth the sacrifices to be independent of the crown. Happy Independence Day!

Jamie Garcia RE courtesy of @Sophie0503 and Guatemalan....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Independence Day Y'all,
LFD Airbender with Sumatra


----------



## greasemonger

Propper start to the 4th courtesy of @mrolland5500 thanks and hope all is well buddy!


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> Most online retailers sell them for that price. I think I got those from corona cigar company. They also sell the Liga 9s like that and they are even better. I think they are 22 or 24 a tin, but worth the little extra.
> 
> 'Merica


Sniped 5 tins at Thompson way back for a steal ($14 /tin for 5 tins). They've been backordered for months and never got them. They called and said they were honoring the price and shipping early next week. They can be had for great deals every so often.


----------



## TexaSmoke

That's a killer price!


greasemonger said:


> Sniped 5 tins at Thompson way back for a steal ($14 /tin for 5 tins). They've been backordered for months and never got them. They called and said they were honoring the price and shipping early next week. They can be had for great deals every so often.


'Merica


----------



## genomez

Happy Independence Day


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Celebrating Freedom today. Even with the bureaucratic bs we all deal with....it was still worth the sacrifices to be independent of the crown. Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Jamie Garcia RE courtesy of @*Sophie0503* and Guatemalan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Amen to that. Just think, we could all be speaking British right now.


----------



## JohnUSA

H.Upmann Cabinet Selection, and brand new Modus


----------



## czartann

Happy 4th 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cao wicked winter on a 90° fourth of july...please remember to exercise at least some level of caution when combining alcohol with fireworks


----------



## Olecharlie

Pardons are good but not on my top 10 list or something I purchase very often. I had a Family Reserve that was pretty decent.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Sniped 5 tins at Thompson way back for a steal ($14 /tin for 5 tins). They've been backordered for months and never got them. They called and said they were honoring the price and shipping early next week. They can be had for great deals every so often.


Thompson is notorious for backorders, pretty much quit purchasing from them for this reason. The good thing is you don't pay until their shipped and you can get some decent deals as well with the 5 pack fever but they have increased their prices. You have a good deal there!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Propper start to the 4th courtesy of @mrolland5500 thanks and hope all is well buddy!


God those are good sticks!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mr_Black

Smoking this fine Padron 1926 while brewing a New England IPA. Happy 4th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## mpomario

From another well rested box from Thompson auctions. Decade en Lonsdale. 
$3 a pop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Works Studio S&R courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## msmith1986

They make the T52 coronets too. Pretty tasty, my neighbor gave me one a few weeks ago. I keep forgetting to stop for a tin. I think he said they run $20-$30, all depending on where you get them.


TexaSmoke said:


> Most online retailers sell them for that price. I think I got those from corona cigar company. They also sell the Liga 9s like that and they are even better. I think they are 22 or 24 a tin, but worth the little extra.
> 
> 'Merica


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO America- Potomac(robusto) with just over a year on it and America coffee in my America cup. Because Merica. Happy Independence Day my BOTL's.









Sent from AMERICA


----------



## Fusion

Happy 4th to all


----------



## genomez




----------



## MattyIce

Thanx for this fine stick @TexaSmoke

Happy 4th to all my BOTL!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

First time for me on this one.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> First time for me on this one.


I have liked everything I tried from illusione.

'Merica


----------



## TCstr8

4th of July. Tradition. Makes sense right?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

TCstr8 said:


> 4th of July. Tradition. Makes sense right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


So, are they worth it. I've had their booze. And It was. But now I have a friend who wants to box split.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> I have liked everything I tried from illusione.
> 
> 'Merica


It was really tight but nothing my Modus tool couldn't handle. So far so good now.


----------



## ebnash

Today, I've decided to go with an American made cigar and an American made beer. 

EZ Sugar Cookie and Left Hand Brewing Milk Stout. I love the text at the bottom of the can.

Happy Independence Day, fellow puffers.


----------



## huffer33

Happy 4th everybody!

So I didn't really think this through when I was picking out a stick today. Should have grabbed the King is Dead instead!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7th Reserva and Costa Rican after a nice little shower that cooled things off quite a bit!
If I feel that my palate is up to it after dinner I'll dig out an old school Camacho Liberty,


----------



## MattyIce

Tried to get a smoke in before i leave for work... this one was a dud! Started tunneling about 20 min in so I cut it off to fresh Baccy relit it and started immediately tunneling again


----------



## genomez

Watching a storm roll in...


----------



## Maxh92

Happy 4th, y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mississippi River


----------



## Rabidawise

Dang it! It cracked!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Tasty.


----------



## Dran

Not chocolate milk, next best thing though, milk and kahlua! First time with the V meliano. Good so far!


----------



## greasemonger

Southern Classic Cigar's Coabey and a Bud Freedom Reserve. What a treat this thing is! Been eyeballing it in the desktop for a while now. For a factory with only 4 rollers I'm impressed. Gonna have to trek up to the only retailer that has em in the area and snag a handful more. This has 3mo but I'd bet a year would do wonders.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good one folks


----------



## TexaSmoke

As patriotic as they come. 
EZ 2nd Amendment
Courtesy of my buddy @huffer33
















'Merica


----------



## PTAaron

Since it’s too humid and nasty out here to smoke anything I’ll just say that I PLANNED on having a Camacho Liberty 2016 today - does that count?


----------



## TCstr8

Tulse said:


> So, are they worth it. I've had their booze. And It was. But now I have a friend who wants to box split.


After smoking a CC and comparing it to that? No. If I had smoked this one first, maybe. Sorry I don't have a better answer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

TCstr8 said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are they worth it. I've had their booze. And It was. But now I have a friend who wants to box split.
> 
> 
> 
> After smoking a CC and comparing it to that? No. If I had smoked this one first, maybe. Sorry I don't have a better answer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's all I needed. Thanks.


----------



## Hickorynut

Takin a walk of freedom with my best bud...and a CFED McLovin.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Camacho Liberty,


----------



## Tulse

Lil Morsel


----------



## Pag#11

Same to you.


Maxh92 said:


> Happy 4th, y'all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Happy 4th of July! Going through my smokes from trades, exchanges, etc and I picked this guy. Excellent cigar from @Gumby-cr thank you sir!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Tulse said:


> That's all I needed. Thanks.


Keep in mind, that CC I smoked is one of my all-time favorites.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Pic is blurry but it's a tatuaje reserve. This is my first tat and i got this from @StillPuffin way back when. This stick is great!!!

Happy fourth y'all


----------



## Fusion

This from a trade with @WNYTony thank you Tony


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Happy Birthday "Murica!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattT

Perdomo La Tradicion Cameroon followed by a Petite Tatuaje.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

ebnash said:


> Today, I've decided to go with an American made cigar and an American made beer.
> 
> EZ Sugar Cookie and Left Hand Brewing Milk Stout. I love the text at the bottom of the can.
> 
> Happy Independence Day, fellow puffers.


Sugar Cookie...I dont know these. I have some blending sessions that look similar. How was it?


----------



## trampking

Smoked a New World by A J Fernandez. one of my fave's.


----------



## Westside Threat

May 16 and finally turning the corner. These will have some legs on them










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

These cigars hit so hard above their price point it's staggering. They have a year under their belt but just getting warmed up.

The first of these I smoked as a singles purchase and I'm chasing the flavor profile...they still aren't there. I'd like to keep my paws off my box for another year. Moral of the story, when you can get a box for ultra cheap, you get one!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I agree, they are fantastic. They are on par with my favorites from BLTC. Definitely in my top 10.


Westside Threat said:


> These cigars hit so hard above their price point it's staggering. They have a year under their belt but just getting warmed up.
> 
> The first of these I smoked as a singles purchase and I'm chasing the flavor profile...they still aren't there. I'd like to keep my paws off my box for another year. Moral of the story, when you can get a box for ultra cheap, you get one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Started the day with this Montecristo New York that was a gift from my daughter










Next up, a Fratello Firecracker while getting the grilling started










and closing it out with an Angel's Anvil










Hope you all had a safe and Happy 4th !


----------



## msmith1986

AB Prensado 2nds from @WABOOM for early #ThriftyThursday. It's raining and cooling off here finally.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Found a cigar slot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I agree, they are fantastic. They are on par with my favorites from BLTC. Definitely in my top 10.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I agree, not long after they came out I walked into a local B&M and they had boxes of the Ranacer on the clearance rack marked at $80 because nobody knew what they were and they weren't selling, and no the wife didn't agree that I was being responsible by buying the entire rack.


----------



## huffer33

And vacation's all over.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

Sitting outside listening to and watching fireworks competitions in my neighborhood. Smoking a 1990 en Churchill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> I agree, not long after they came out I walked into a local B&M and they had boxes of the Ranacer on the clearance rack marked at $80 because nobody knew what they were and they weren't selling, and no the wife didn't agree that I was being responsible by buying the entire rack.


Sometimes women don't think as clearly as you would hope......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Found a cigar slot


Biloxi?


----------



## JohnUSA

Happy 4th!


----------



## ebnash

Westside Threat said:


> Sugar Cookie...I dont know these. I have some blending sessions that look similar. How was it?


Sugar cookie was released together with the Sawed Off Shotgun earlier this year. Sawed Off Shotgun was amazing. This cigar was a very well balanced blend after getting through the 1st 1/2" which burned like a habanero. I enjoyed it, but nothing has compared with Sawed Off Shotgun...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Biloxi?


Vicksburg


----------



## TexaSmoke

Darn tasty.
















'Merica


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR exclusivo and Sumatra,


----------



## UBC03

Gotta say I was a little disappointed. Not the kick I was expecting. But a good smoke









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> Happy 4th of July! Going through my smokes from trades, exchanges, etc and I picked this guy. Excellent cigar from @*Gumby-cr* thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to hear you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday :grin2: That little Green Hornet was beyond fantastic. Too bad it's an event only cigar and I only got a chance to get a few. I have a love/hate relationship for limited run cigars :vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario

Goood morning. Beginning to check out the places we are stopping at on vacation. Stoked about staying at Bryce Canyon. 
CH 12HM. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Montecristo White, Corona size. I picked this up at a local shop in my quest to find something on the milder side. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## disco_potato

Leaf Sumatra Toro. Really digging the wrapper.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

La Imperiosa


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Charity. Always tasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AVO Dominant 13


----------



## php007

Last week


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Olecharlie, you were right. I did save the best for last. This Bishops Blend you sent me is scrumptious. I'm still enjoying it. Thanks pal.


----------



## msmith1986

ScottyB said:


> Montecristo White, Corona size. I picked this up at a local shop in my quest to find something on the milder side. I'm enjoying it so far.


If your local shop has Monte then they should have plenty of other Altadis mild-side stuff. IMO Gispert is better and half the price if you're looking for milder. NC Monte's always fail to impress me for the price, but I also don't prefer Dominican flavor.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

@Olecharlie - you were right...really good cigar so far. Great recommendation.


----------



## Del Fuego

Finally found an AB cigar that I like.

Tempus.

It was a Toro. Was really great from start to finish. Savory and complex. 

If you've given up on AB, this might be the stick that changes your mind.


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> AVO Dominant 13


Love those! I have a 5er resting in my humidor.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Fusion

tazdvl said:


> Love those! I have a 5er resting in my humidor.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


Got it a while ago, just a single, very good it was


----------



## Scotchpig

From trade with @TexaSmoke trying to beat the rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> @Olecharlie - you were right...really good cigar so far. Great recommendation.


Best cigar I have smoked, wonder what the 5 ANOS is like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Excalibur quick smoke across town









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Yea, again:grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

msmith1986 said:


> If your local shop has Monte then they should have plenty of other Altadis mild-side stuff. IMO Gispert is better and half the price if you're looking for milder. NC Monte's always fail to impress me for the price, but I also don't prefer Dominican flavor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. It was about 6 bucks and I enjoyed it.


----------



## msmith1986

$6 isn't too bad I guess, but I like $3-$4 better.


ScottyB said:


> Thanks for the tip. It was about 6 bucks and I enjoyed it.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Chris80

Finally getting to try one of these. Not bad so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

msmith1986 said:


> $6 isn't too bad I guess, but I like $3-$4 better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## Chris80

Fusion said:


> Yea, again:grin2:


I've got 4 left of a box of Pralines. Great underrated cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Finally getting to try one of these. Not bad so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect draw. Great construction. Lacking in profile unless bland is a profile. Nothing really stands out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Just for the Crux of the matter! DU Connoisseur @mrolland5500


----------



## cracker1397

Eastern standard marble house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

MOW Side Project 52-C


----------



## msmith1986

550 maduro. Thanks @TexaSmoke














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

A liga Privada no.9 Corona Doble and a Barrel Bourbon Batch #11. What a match made in heaven! Just a spectacular evening even though it was hot and humid.

Oops, not sure how that photo turned out sideways?


----------



## Pag#11

A.F. Short Story
Always have some resting in the Humi









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Make up for missing out on a 4th of July smoke - from my buddy @TotesMcGoats - we actually both smoked one at the same time even though he's about 30 miles away at the time 




























Loose draw - but very tasty!!


----------



## GlassEye

Yesterday: Perdomo Habano Connecticut and Basil Hayden's


----------



## Maxh92

I received this from someone on the forum in a trade. Had a sticker saying it was from May of '16. Great smoke. Smooth and creamy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Crowned Heads Las Mareas & Bloody Shiraz










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Old school Camacho


----------



## BOSSTANK

First Cigar of the day for me, well its the next day now... busy day


----------



## JohnUSA

Another Ezra Zion "Sessions"...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Riding to work with this AJ creation. 
Another fine smoke from @huffer33
Thanks, prof...
















"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Real good after a good nap


----------



## genomez

Short story kind of morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Missed Thrifty Thursday too tired to sit still for Fuente Friday. This Olecharlie Easter Parade La Hermandad is pretty tasty...with Guatemalan!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

An old morning favorite and coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Good morning, all!

First day of vacation. Starting it off waiting for the air conditioning guy to show up and service the A/C.

I think I'll smoke a Camacho and drink an ice coffee while I wait for him to show up.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## disco_potato

LADC Mi Amor Jawbreaker courtesy of @Westside Threat









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

genomez said:


> @Olecharlie - you were right...really good cigar so far. Great recommendation.


Flavor Profile?:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

I wish I wouldn't sold a bunch of these, this is tasting wonderful. I've been guilty of that mistake before. I also sold a bunch of well rested Nica Libre and immediately regretted it. Lol


----------



## Madderduro

since the mj12 is becoming a favorite I figured I'd try out the illusione oneoff...a tad light for me but it does pack some nice flavor...exceeding expectations


----------



## Westside Threat

WABOOM said:


> I wish I wouldn't sold a bunch of these, this is tasting wonderful. I've been guilty of that mistake before. I also sold a bunch of well rested Nica Libre and immediately regretted it. Lol


The last time I smoked one was Thanksgiving 2016 and didn't care for it...but I promised myself I wouldn't touch the other two until Thanksgiving 2018. Still got them and looking forward to trying it again.


----------



## msmith1986

Sudden downpour, best seller self-destruction.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Archun said:


> Flavor Profile?:vs_cool:


Sorry brother right now I'm limited to:
Dog Rocket
Not bad
Ok
Good
Great

I would definitely give it a great! 
@Olecharlie - maybe you can give a better answer?


----------



## Maxh92

Trying something new at the B&M. Nice spice on the retro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Another dog walker.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Skinny Drac, Compliments of @mrolland5500









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A little yellow cake from @disco_potato








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

No regrets from this box purchase.
Many don't find he higher end Davidoff hold value.
Smoke what you like.


----------



## msmith1986

I saw some Davidoff Nicaragua box-pressed earlier. It was somewhere around $18+/stick. Late Hour toro was a few dollars more. Are they worth it in your opinion? One of these days I'm going to try one of each, but right now my spending freeze is still active.


Rondo said:


> No regrets from this box purchase.
> Many don't find he higher end Davidoff hold value.
> Smoke what you like.
> View attachment 222732


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

440 Brazilia. Thanks NHS.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Someone gave this to me. I apologize, I don't remember who it was, but thank you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I saw some Davidoff Nicaragua box-pressed earlier. It was somewhere around $18+/stick. Late Hour toro was a few dollars more. Are they worth it in your opinion? One of these days I'm going to try one of each, but right now my spending freeze is still active.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


With the direction your taste seems to run I doubt that you would think they are, however if you don't try one you'll never know! I like a change up from the full blown pepper and spice bombs every once in a while and for me I like the Davidoff profiles as a nice change of pace, I don't smoke a lot of em but it makes a nice treat.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cojonu 2012 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I agree with you, I do like a change of scenery once in a while that's completely off the wall from my usual tastes. I will try them some day soon whenever my spending freeze lifts a little.


OneStrangeOne said:


> With the direction your taste seems to run I doubt that you would think they are, however if you don't try one you'll never know! I like a change up from the full blown pepper and spice bombs every once in a while and for me I like the Davidoff profiles as a nice change of pace, I don't smoke a lot of em but it makes a nice treat.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Cognac and Bishops Blend to finish this week off, or is it start the weekend off? Hangin down @Fine Ash Cigars 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a Parodi quick to head home at a normal time for once. Too much pain, just picked up the girls and going home to try to relax. Happy Friday fam.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Storm Rollin in! Escogidos don't care..... 

Even after a year it's still leaving cayenne on my lips....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> A little yellow cake from @disco_potato
> View attachment 222730
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How as it? I think I have some Funfetti as well. Might send you one or two to compare.


----------



## huffer33

TexaSmoke said:


> Riding to work with this AJ creation.
> Another fine smoke from @huffer33
> Thanks, prof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Found the twin to burn the afternoon - quasi-break from the rain.


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> Found the twin to burn the afternoon - quasi-break from the rain.


That's one fine piece of ash, prof.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986

It was a pretty good change of pace since I don't smoke much Dominican, but I do like most of Caldwell's stuff I've tried. I could do a comparison review since I have a little more time on my hands at the moment of disasters, lol.


disco_potato said:


> How as it? I think I have some Funfetti as well. Might send you one or two to compare.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Second stick of the day.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## greasemonger

Now is an EZ Red Army Men (its excellent and digging the "skinny toro" size) and Black Mocha Stout. Earlier was Fuente Friday


----------



## Dran

Got this dark beauty in an NST with @greasemonger. Thank you sir! Really enjoying it!







I was just about to give up on Maduro as I hadn't really found one that made me burn my fingers.. WOW i like it!!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Travoline

Pretty good cigar, the construction of it a different story.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Friday smoke


----------



## Westside Threat

Late Hour & bourbon...over ice...in a prefrozen glass with ice imbedded in it. Bourbon already getting warm, but after all it was 118f today and 95f at 9pm

Apparently tappatalk is having issues with images tonight 


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Westside Threat said:


> Late Hour & bourbon...over ice...in a prefrozen glass with ice imbedded in it. Bourbon already getting warm, but after all it was 118f today and 95f at 9pm
> 
> Apparently tappatalk is having issues with images tonight
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Wow that's hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

AJF Montecristo. Into the final 1/3rd. What a tasty treat. Thanks @Rabidawise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Matfam1 said:


> AJF Montecristo. Into the final 1/3rd. What a tasty treat. Thanks @Rabidawise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only got one left! Time to re-up!


----------



## tazdvl

Westside Threat said:


> Late Hour & bourbon...over ice...in a prefrozen glass with ice imbedded in it. Bourbon already getting warm, but after all it was 118f today and 95f at 9pm
> 
> Apparently tappatalk is having issues with images tonight
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


We did finally match you CA folks today, but it was close. 118° is a normal July day for us. Out there, you all start dropping like flies!!

Hydrate brother. And I mean walk around with a bottle of water all day. Throw in some electrolytes every so often for good measure. I would also recommend eating lighter. Stay off the greasy stuff and the heavy carbs. Stay safe, stay cool.

Edit: last smoke of the day, Camacho Connecticut. Still just "meh."

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Fusion

A Blue dot Robusto and another 10 just come out of the mold


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## MattyIce

Erdm


----------



## TexaSmoke

Namakubi courtesy of @disco_potato
You were right, bro. Great smoke.
Thanks again.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rodrigo and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

curivari sun grown maduro...at the halfway mark & its had this odd flavor that I can't place...thankfully that's fading and chocolate notes are taking over...didn't start so good but looking to finish strong


----------



## Hickorynut

Ahhhhh......Breakfast on the Lido Deck...

V554 and BRCC AK47









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez




----------



## Hickorynut

genomez said:


>


Ifn I keep seeing these everyday.....I'm a gonna have to get one soon!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

Hickorynut said:


> Ifn I keep seeing these everyday.....I'm a gonna have to get one soon!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I don't think you'll regret it. I haven't smoked nearly as many cigars as everyone here, but I keep coming back to this one when I'm not in an experimenting type of mood. Very consistent great smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

JG Especial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Grimalkin Emilio and some Bulletproof coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

For the price Abe Flores and PDR smokes are some of the best budget smokes around. Both are very consistent after rest and smoke better than many more expensive ones. This morning Abe Flores Corojo Gran Reserva en Gran Toro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> For the price Abe Flores and PDR smokes are some of the best budget smokes around. Both are very consistent after rest and smoke better than many more expensive ones. This morning Abe Flores Corojo Gran Reserva en Gran Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it any better..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> For the price Abe Flores and PDR smokes are some of the best budget smokes around. Both are very consistent after rest and smoke better than many more expensive ones. This morning Abe Flores Corojo Gran Reserva en Gran Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After 2 yrs. I’m still a Noob. Let this Nub burn out, concerned about the small tan spots that I made larger with my finger nail. First time seeing this. 
Sent a quick chat to one of our mods and it’s just water spots from when the wrapper was aging. Just fired it back up, hate to toss a good cigar. Never afarid to admit ignorance when it’s a lack of knowledge. Thanks Dino!


----------



## Chris80

It’s been a long time since I’ve had a stick with coffee in the morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

Chris80 said:


> It's been a long time since I've had a stick with coffee in the morning.


Im pretty much limited to weekends for cigars and coffee in the mornings, Scotch and cigars in the evenings but both are very enjoyable. Lately I have been doing coffee black, sometimes a little vanilla almond creamer. Enjoy!


----------



## Tulse

I got an owiee. So I lit up. Courtesy of @Gumby-cr.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> I got an owiee. So I lit up. Courtesy of @Gumby-cr.
> 
> View attachment 222792


Excellent stick!


----------



## genomez




----------



## Rabidawise

The King is Dead came in a 6er while Long Live the King came in a 5 pack. Had to sacrifice one ROTT! With some strong iced coffee!


----------



## Pag#11

Going for a walk before it gets to hot.
Gonna be 112° degrees today









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bltc bishops blend...if u haven't smoked one of these yet ur missing out on an outstanding cigar


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto. Very good. Has everything I remember from a Connecticut Reserve, honey, caramel, birchwood, cream.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sitting in the shade, watching the lawn burn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

A Judge kind of day...


----------



## Maxh92

Really enjoy this stick. Of course, set it down to grab some bourbon to go with it from the house and the ash fell off. Paired with McKenna Bottled in Bond. Great bourbon for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

msmith1986 said:


> I saw some Davidoff Nicaragua box-pressed earlier. It was somewhere around $18+/stick. Late Hour toro was a few dollars more. Are they worth it in your opinion? One of these days I'm going to try one of each, but right now my spending freeze is still active.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've never smoked any of the Poru D' Oro so sorry, I can't be of any help.


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> bltc bishops blend...if u haven't smoked one of these yet ur missing out on an outstanding cigar


I've been resting mine. I smoked too many already, lol, and want them to last until the next release. The shop in Columbia still has 10 or so left.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Red dot with Columbian from @Dran. Thanks bro, I usually don't smoke these but I couldn't figure out my mood because of distracting pain, but this has worked out pretty good so far. There's a little nutiness and spice that's going good with the coffee and sweet cream.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

msmith1986 said:


> Red dot with Columbian from @Dran. Thanks bro, I usually don't smoke these but I couldn't figure out my mood because of distracting pain, but this has worked out pretty good so far. There's a little nutiness and spice that's going good with the coffee and sweet cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Reloads?


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Namakubi courtesy of @disco_potato
> You were right, bro. Great smoke.
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


You guys don't waste any time, do you? Just sent you that one and you're smoking it. Matt probably smoked half the stuff I sent him this week. While I just started to get into the stuff I got in february from the noob sampler thread.


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> You guys don't waste any time, do you? Just sent you that one and you're smoking it. Matt probably smoked half the stuff I sent him this week. While I just started to get into the stuff I got in february from the noob sampler thread.


I threw this one and the aka lancero in my weekly smoke humi and the rest in long term storage. This little guy looked ready to go, so he was sacrificed.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986

Yup. Loading some .38s for someone down the road here. Might as well make any money I can while I can barely walk. I tried leaving earlier but I couldn't push the clutch pedal down. At some point my wife will get home so she can take me wherever.


genomez said:


> Reloads?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I think I smoked 2 of them so far. They were enticing me and I figured you didn't send much young stuff. Always appreciated bro. 


disco_potato said:


> You guys don't waste any time, do you? Just sent you that one and you're smoking it. Matt probably smoked half the stuff I sent him this week. While I just started to get into the stuff I got in february from the noob sampler thread.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UF-4. Think this is by far my least favorite of the LPs.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Dreary day, but I'll take the break between the rains.. Did some car maintenance.








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

tazdvl said:


> We did finally match you CA folks today, but it was close. 118° is a normal July day for us. Out there, you all start dropping like flies!!
> 
> Hydrate brother. And I mean walk around with a bottle of water all day. Throw in some electrolytes every so often for good measure. I would also recommend eating lighter. Stay off the greasy stuff and the heavy carbs. Stay safe, stay cool.
> 
> Edit: last smoke of the day, Camacho Connecticut. Still just "meh."
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


High today is 61 degrees...

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

msmith1986 said:


> Yup. Loading some .38s for someone down the road here. Might as well make any money I can while I can barely walk. I tried leaving earlier but I couldn't push the clutch pedal down. At some point my wife will get home so she can take me wherever.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice, I've thought about getting into reloading.


----------



## WABOOM

Another


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Soccer, Horses and Cigar.


----------



## genomez

My first Nub, courtesy of @Olecharlie

Thank you sir!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ez Fortune Cookie and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## tazdvl

msmith1986 said:


> Red dot with Columbian from @Dran. Thanks bro, I usually don't smoke these but I couldn't figure out my mood because of distracting pain, but this has worked out pretty good so far. There's a little nutiness and spice that's going good with the coffee and sweet cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Are you doing a little reloading during your recovery? Whatcha loading?.44?.45LC? Maybe rifle ammo? Just curious. ;-D

Edit: guess I should have kept reading. Casings looked bigger than .38.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## tazdvl

huffer33 said:


> High today is 61 degrees...
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I woke up at 4am to my dog barking at the thunder from the monsoon thunderstorms. We're at 111° at 2pm right now. 









Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## genomez

tazdvl said:


> I woke up at 4am to my dog barking at the thunder from the monsoon thunderstorms. We're at 111° at 2pm right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


That's just not right and I'm in south FL.


----------



## TCstr8

UC belicoso. Would take this over a UF-4 any day.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @genomez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

just saw these came out for this year and I never smoked the one that's been resting...viaje satori...reminds me of the farmer bill hatchet a lil because that's the only other cigar that has a bloody steak flavor in my experience...the satori to the halfway mark has been like a leather wrapped peppered porterhouse...pure awesomeness


----------



## Hickorynut

Chris80 said:


> It's been a long time since I've had a stick with coffee in the morning.


Son, your life must be hell.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Chris80

Hickorynut said:


> Son, your life must be hell.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I work all the time. With school starting again and a three year old ruling my house it's rough haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just enough time before dinner and a movie.....
Hoyo Petit to satisfy....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

Enjoying the crap out of this Midnight Express.


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I think I smoked 2 of them so far. They were enticing me and I figured you didn't send much young stuff. Always appreciated bro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Some of the stuff I've only had for 2-3 months. Much of it is older than I thought, though. That Jacob's Ladder toro I got in April. It came in a little "coffin/box" of 2. Apparently those coffins only contain the initial 2000 Toros produced.


----------



## Olecharlie

@genomez it's getting really good now. Thanks Brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> @genomez it's getting really good now. Thanks Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you would like it. It really is a great cigar.


----------



## genomez

Box pressed this time...


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> @genomez it's getting really good now. Thanks Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is holding that ash. I want to say that one had 1-2 months rest on it. I haven't been able to keep many very long. I end smoking them too quickly lol

I think I'll break out your Lost City tomorrow


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> Enjoying the crap out of this Midnight Express.
> View attachment 222826
> View attachment 222828


That's a fine smoke for sure!


----------



## MattT

Old reliable. Short Story.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dpg blue


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the crap out of this Midnight Express.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fine smoke for sure!
Click to expand...

Giddy like Sadie Hawkins over the five piramides on the way from that Disco Potato sale.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> It sure is holding that ash. I want to say that one had 1-2 months rest on it. I haven't been able to keep many very long. I end smoking them too quickly lol
> 
> I think I'll break out your Lost City tomorrow


It made it past the first band, almost to the second then I flicked the ash twice before it dropped lol. 
The Lost City has 8 months of rest. Go for it!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> It has 8 months of rest, should be good to go.


I knew you said all but a few were well rested. I'm looking forward to all of them. Thanks!


----------



## Gumby-cr

12 hour shift done. Grass cut and done. It's cigar time.


----------



## mrmcfly

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto w/ a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.


----------



## Fusion

Earlier


----------



## BOSSTANK

About $700 up, got a pocket full of cigars and a good beer buzz going... good night so far


----------



## cracker1397

Made my wife a nice charcuterie and sb old fashioned for her birthday now I'm smoking a RC Neanderthal. This has been a great evening.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

emilio af suave


----------



## genomez

cracker1397 said:


> Made my wife a nice charcuterie and sb old fashioned for her birthday now I'm smoking a RC Neanderthal. This has been a great evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, Winter Haven isn't too far to drive for a setup like that


----------



## cracker1397

genomez said:


> Wow, Winter Haven isn't too far to drive for a setup like that


Come on up lol! Maybe not tonight on my wife's birthday.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

O, torpedo


----------



## mpomario

A busted up Buena Vista en pyramid. The wrapper on these are so fragile. The folks who put the bands on these did a terrible job. Most come off with wrapper attached. A lot of bermocoll 320 glue did its best to hold it together. Still tastes pretty good though. Not gonna complain too much at $1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

*AJ Fernandez - Hoyo de Monterrey, La Amistad*

OK Gents! Construction-wise this was a solid AJ Fernandez stick - well made, nice look and feel, smooth wrapper with minimal veins. It burned even from start to finish. The draw, in my opinion was perfect - easy with a little resistance. It started off a little spicy but mellowed out. This was an enjoyable smoke all the way through. AJ makes very consistent cigars and this one was another good example.

This was a Robusto, 5 x 54, 13 months old, and smoked for 84 minutes.


----------



## greasemonger

CAO Columbia courtesy @Dran by the looks of the cello its got a fair amt of time on it. Its a good and fairly interesting smoke indeed. Thanks bro this is one to chew the retro on, can't quite put my finger on the specific flavor but its enjoyable


----------



## Rabidawise

MF FDLA. This one isn't from @BOSSTANK, but he sent me a couple of other MFs. I think you're on to something!


----------



## mrmcfly

cracker1397 said:


> Come on up lol! Maybe not tonight on my wife's birthday.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could've made it there in an hour on the bike...

Spoil her rotten! :smile2:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## mpomario

The last of a fiver. The other four were not good. This one is much better. A year + on them. Not sure about Asylum. The ogre was terrible. Finally could taste the sweetened tip which I kinda like is certain smokes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> MF FDLA. This one isn't from @BOSSTANK, but he sent me a couple of other MFs. I think you're on to something!


Yeah those MF's are some good sticks. I sent you a MF FDLA, Le Bijou 1922, and a La Antiquidad I think.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WABOOM

greasemonger said:


> CAO Columbia courtesy @Dran by the looks of the cello its got a fair amt of time on it. Its a good and fairly interesting smoke indeed. Thanks bro this is one to chew the retro on, can't quite put my finger on the specific flavor but its enjoyable


I feel the same way. Those are different, and very interesting. I like them.


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Yeah those MF's are some good sticks. I sent you a MF FDLA, Le Bijou 1922, and a La Antiquidad I think.












Yep! You're correct!


----------



## Matt_21

Had a Don Tomas maduro today. 
Went really well with chocolate ice cream.


----------



## JohnUSA

Pug approved...


----------



## Travoline

Nice stout smoke. @TexaSmoke seems to
Talk about these a lot and I see why.


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Full Moon while winning a small scramble this morning










Tonight I'm trying to figure out why @WABOOM doesn't like these :noidea: 3 years on this short corona gorda and it's smoking just fine


----------



## Pag#11

Been trying to score a deal on those Herrera Estelli's...and no cigar not a chance .
May have to crack open my 3 year old Sons piggy bank.

Until then this is what I am smoking.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

A few smokes today
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

For me, consistently good and I think found them for a good price on cp, albeit about a year ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> Nice stout smoke. @TexaSmoke seems to
> Talk about these a lot and I see why.


Oh yea! Big fan. Always in the humi.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## SilkyJ

Le Careme and rye


----------



## Matfam1

Last night of 7 glamping on the Oregon Coast. LP T-52, man thing was good. Paired it with a Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar. Thanks @akpreacherplayz.










Glamping-I won't ever go camping again. Full queen tempurpedic mattress, AC, my own hot showers, refrigerator, flat screen tv and Netflix.










Camping, is for the birds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Some kinda TaT!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> I've been resting mine. I smoked too many already, lol, and want them to last until the next release. The shop in Columbia still has 10 or so left.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Better get them while the getting is good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> High today is 61 degrees...
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Way better then my 118! What I wouldn't give for temps in the 70's

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> About $700 up, got a pocket full of cigars and a good beer buzz going... good night so far


All that's left is finding a good seegar to go with the winnings! Lol....just pokin ya!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

GunnyJ said:


> OK Gents! Construction-wise this was a solid AJ Fernandez stick - well made, nice look and feel, smooth wrapper with minimal veins. It burned even from start to finish. The draw, in my opinion was perfect - easy with a little resistance. It started off a little spicy but mellowed out. This was an enjoyable smoke all the way through. AJ makes very consistent cigars and this one was another good example.
> 
> This was a Robusto, 5 x 54, 13 months old, and smoked for 84 minutes.


How many seconds tho? 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Airy draw! Not digging it at all! Backs up my opinion of nothing new good coming from the DE line!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Ya that sun grown is $Hit! Just my opinion 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight....gotta love the TAA's!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> All that's left is finding a good seegar to go with the winnings! Lol....just pokin ya!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Haha... that was my first Punch Rare Corojo... I need to try another when I'm not drinking... wasn't bad, wasn't great ether from what I remember. Maybe they will get better with a nap


----------



## SilkyJ

CroMagnon 
I don't know what's going on tonight but the Le Careme i had earlier had the tightest draw I've probably ever had for about half the stick before it opened up. Now this one is just like sucking air. I really like the flavor of both, they're just being a pain in the butt.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Haha... that was my first Punch Rare Corojo... I need to try another when I'm not drinking... wasn't bad, wasn't great ether from what I remember. Maybe they will get better with a nap


You can always hope! Lmao....smoke what tickles you!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cherokee98

Good morning fellow Puffers.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave Maria Divinia and Guatemalan....smooth Sunday start.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwell's The King is Dead with Sumatra


----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite morning stick with Bulletproof coffee! Sorry for the double post, didn’t show on Tapatalk then after posting again on my I-Pad it shows.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Good morning everyone


I have a box of those, smoked one ROTT, it wasn't bad but think with rest they will be really good.


----------



## Scotchpig

Costa Rican and CroMagnon Aquitaine compliments of @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> CroMagnon
> I don't know what's going on tonight but the Le Careme i had earlier had the tightest draw I've probably ever had for about half the stick before it opened up. Now this one is just like sucking air. I really like the flavor of both, they're just being a pain in the butt.


Modus II works miracles for those tight draws.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> I have a box of those, smoked one ROTT, it wasn't bad but think with rest they will be really good.


Agreed, not bad at all.


----------



## TexaSmoke

After a year, they really start to get good.


genomez said:


> Agreed, not bad at all.


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986

Sorry for the late response, I had a bad day yesterday. I was loading .38s for somebody. I was going to load other stuff, but I twisted wrong at some point and it put me down hard until now.


tazdvl said:


> Are you doing a little reloading during your recovery? Whatcha loading?.44?.45LC? Maybe rifle ammo? Just curious. ;-D
> 
> Edit: guess I should have kept reading. Casings looked bigger than .38.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


I wouldn't say recovery, that's the depressing part right now, I'm waiting to see how and when they're going to fix me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CHFKBBB. Had a cracked foot so it had o be next. Blind bought two box tens after smoking the FK Maduro. Glad I did. Really good already









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

got14u said:


> how many seconds tho?
> 
> sent from the poor-shack!


5040 .


----------



## genomez

Smoking this thanks to @Olecharlie

I've wanted to try one of these for a while and the fact that you sent me one with 8 months rest is just awesome. Thanks again brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> Smoking this thanks to @Olecharlie
> 
> I've wanted to try one of these for a while and the fact that you sent me one with 8 months rest is just awesome. Thanks again brother!


Straight for the Opus, eh?
How was it?

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Straight for the Opus, eh?
> How was it?
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Once I confirmed it was rested I couldn't help myself. I actually have a box of 10 coming this week (great buy on the devils site) and I liked the idea of being able to compare one at 8 months vs shorter time. That way I can try one at a month then 3 months and then even longer.

I'm only 1/2 through it so I'll wait to say how I feel about it overall.


----------



## TexaSmoke

They say 3 years is optimal rest on them, which seems like an eternity to those of us that have been smoking less than a year. I'd love to get my hands on one, but I'm afraid I'd smoke it long before the 3 year mark.


genomez said:


> Once I confirmed it was rested I couldn't help myself. I actually have a box of 10 coming this week (great buy on the devils site) and I liked the idea of being able to compare one at 8 months vs shorter time. That way I can try one at a month then 3 months and then even longer.
> 
> I'm only 1/2 through it so I'll wait to say how I feel about it overall.


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> They say 3 years is optimal rest on them, which seems like an eternity to those of us that have been smoking less than a year. I'd love to get my hands on one, but I'm afraid I'd smoke it long before the 3 year mark.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


3 years is going to be tough indeed!


----------



## Madderduro

warped la hacienda... like most of their cigars its got top notch construction an excellent burn and its absolutely boring...the rest of the warped cigars will be napping for a very very long time


----------



## msmith1986

Old school SLR Rothschild. Yup, I'm driving today. Last night I got nice new thick boots and put a 1" spacer on my clutch pedal so I can push it down without any twisting. I'm smoking while the wife is in the store hunting some bra's. Winning.


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, robusto.


----------



## Jankjr

It's a baseline smoke for me. I love the new boutiques but always have Honduran EDRM's resting in my humi's. Have a great Sunday everyone!









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Melanio time


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


>


There's a lot going on in that picture I like


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> There's a lot going on in that picture I like


Lol yeah... I was getting ready for a smoke and got an alert on my phone I had a delivery. Went to the mailbox and yep new toys. I will use the Modus stand when I don't have my ashtray.
When I get done smoking I'm going to go setup the sensors. I might get the WiFi gateway for them one day.


----------



## Madderduro

surrogates satin glove


----------



## Maxh92

Wasn't too impressed with this one when I lit it up. The wrapper was cracked at the head, and I could tell that it was extremely thin.

Halfway through, flavor is great and he ash still hasn't dropped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Smoking this thanks to @Olecharlie
> 
> I've wanted to try one of these for a while and the fact that you sent me one with 8 months rest is just awesome. Thanks again brother!


The tobacco has 5 years of age on those, the way I see it is 5 yrs 8 mo. Lol

Your welcome!


----------



## Olecharlie

Special R 702 Series


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Special R 702 Series


You'll have to let me know what you think of that one. I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Shaver702

Olecharlie said:


> Special R 702 Series


What are your thoughts on these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> You'll have to let me know what you think of that one. I haven't tried one yet.


Honestly I'm not sure what I think. I purchased from a B&M today, their humidor is top notch, but not sure how long it's been on the shelf. It's way too complex at times, lots of flavors, flavors I can't get close to identifying. It's over my head!
Will I purchase more, maybe when I grow up... which won't be anytime soon. FYI for @Shaver702 as well.


----------



## Fusion

Following @Maxh92 after lunch, had one of my own this morning


----------



## Chris80

Romeo Y Julieta Cabinet Seleccion Churchill earlier, Padron 3000 Maduro is on deck after dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yardstick


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First ever Las Calaveras. Damn fine Cigar.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Back from vacation. Smoking a quick papas fritas before dinner.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Padron with about 10 years of rest


----------



## ellebrecht71

Great for outdoor grilling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

First one of these. Going well with an IPA. Thanks, @Kidvegas (I believe you sent this to me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

3000 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

My swagger has some age....so my cigar should also.. 

The pretentious branding landed these in the bottom of the downstairs humi.....the time has kind to them. Solid straightforward cigar....
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

She's giving me the eye. Hello there.....


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Blending Session. Even the Connie's are delicious. Brioche and toasted coconut.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxh92 said:


> First one of these. Going well with an IPA. Thanks, @Kidvegas (I believe you sent this to me).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome bro, glad your diggin it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Cuban Classic and a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 222916


That looks familiar. May have to go dig one out soon.


----------



## Prf5415

Having a Pinar del Rio A. Flores Serie Privada SP52 Habano. A good smoke all day long and a great one considering I got them for a buck apiece.


----------



## Dran

These things are dangerous! Thanks for the smoke Scott!


----------



## greasemonger

Range day to end out my july 4 week and after they all got a good solvent and oil bath, a EZ 2A and a Cuba Libre. Back to hibernation for a good while for the 74yr old m44 and the 92yr old yugo mauser. Heluva good day with some good Bronco Forum buddies.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## huffer33

Did some plinking in the back yard this morning with my wife then cleaned a bunch of guns. Old Mutante later -was wishing I had a long sleeve shirt sitting in the shade. :tease:


----------



## Tulse

huffer33 said:


> Did some plinking in the back yard this morning with my wife then cleaned a bunch of guns. Old Mutante later -was wishing I had a long sleeve shirt sitting in the shade.


How was it. Holt's has them for what I assume is cheapish.


----------



## huffer33

genomez said:


> 3 years is going to be tough indeed!


I know dates get put on labels with all kinds of different marketing justifications, but I think those might actually be from 2016.


----------



## msmith1986

Uncut toro this afternoon. Finally time to wind down and find my night smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tulse said:


> How was it. Holt's has them for what I assume is cheapish.


They are great - I saw the sale too and it is a deal IMO if they still make them like they used to. I was revisiting the idea considerably but I still have a couple and I have indulged on too much other stuff lately. Monstros are on sale at a couple other places but are considerably less interesting to me.


----------



## lroy76

I had a room 101 Hit and Run by Matt Booth today. Awesome...if you see one buy one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Didn't look at the clock before I picked up this monster 6x54

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Finally gave one of these a try... the bit before the wrapper was a little rough, but it was awesome after that!


----------



## Pag#11

Cain Daytona 
Courtesy of @TexaSmoke thanks Pal

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


If you just got those Sensor push hydrometers you will love them!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Dug this Sosa Half Century out for golf this morning










Tonight a Killer Bee that @Ewood dropped on me in a trade. This is pretty good Eric, I think you may be costing me some money in the near future !


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Brass Nuckles Black & Bloody Shiraz. Really good and interesting cigar...very asteur with zero sweetness. Delicious










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

For @GOT14U Start 18:35:21, end 19:56:53...

The Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder. I gave it a nice straight cut and a match light. Unfortunately I believe it was my match light that gave this stick it's consistent catty-wompus burn. Nothing too bad, just a slight canoe.

Anyhow, this stick deserves respect - the initial puffs were spice bombs that went to my forehead. Into the second third it mellowed but this is a solid eat-your-dinner-first cigar. I did not...

There was a fold in the wrapper that didn't belong, but didn't affect the enjoying qualities of this cigar. This thing is a go to for a full bodied, full strength stick. I really enjoyed it!

That's Harley on the right side...no longer with me but no better dog could be your pal...


----------



## BOSSTANK

99 Rating on the BOSSTANK scale


----------



## greasemonger

LP breakfast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra


----------



## genomez

huffer33 said:


> I know dates get put on labels with all kinds of different marketing justifications, but I think those might actually be from 2016.


Actually, I have had several of these in my possession for at least 10 years. Good looking out though.


----------



## mpomario

EZ Black Army men courtesy of @mrolland5500. Hope all is well with your wife's new business. This may be my favorite EZ I've tried so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rothschild this morning. My desert island smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

First Curivari thanks to @Gumby-cr.

Floral hay. Like smoking a thanksgiving centerpiece. Enjoyed.


----------



## tazdvl

First smoke of the new week. Starting out right with an Oliva V Melanio robusto, box press. It's got a couple months rest on it. Draw is perfect. Burn is perfect. I've said it before, I don't think I've run into an Oliva I didn't like.










Drinking my house coffee, Costa Rican Tarrazu, cold brewed with a little Stevia and a splash of caramel flavor syrup.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## tazdvl

Well, the ash survived removing the label and just missed my sandaled foot 30 seconds later.










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

Charter Oak maduro corona this morning. Now, the King is Dead, and I'm the King.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

I've not had many cigars that are as smooth as Diamond Crowns. Classy smokes.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> I've not had many cigars that are as smooth as Diamond Crowns. Classy smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I got one of those I've been saving. Good to hear the review

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> I got one of those I've been saving. Good to hear the review
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I know you like bold and strong smokes. This one might be a bit mild for you. Good flavors but I think the Maximus would be more up your alley. I've got 1 with your name on it if you're interested.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks @Rabidawise 
LFD DL & Ribz























"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986

I do have a Maximus sitting there from you. Now in excited to try it. Who makes Diamond Crown? I always seen them in the walk in but know nothing about them.


disco_potato said:


> I know you like bold and strong smokes. This one might be a bit mild for you. Good flavors but I think the Maximus would be more up your alley. I've got 1 with your name on it if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ellebrecht71

msmith1986 said:


> I do have a Maximus sitting there from you. Now in excited to try it. Who makes Diamond Crown? I always seen them in the walk in but know nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


J.C. Newman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> If you just got those Sensor push hydrometers you will love them!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes, they are great


----------



## TexaSmoke

Black Honey with a littke over a year. Great smoke again, @selpo









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> I know you like bold and strong smokes. This one might be a bit mild for you. Good flavors but I think the Maximus would be more up your alley. I've got 1 with your name on it if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I'm good bud, but I do appreciate the offer. I've got so many sticks I need to try in my Humidor but not enough time.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> I'm good bud, but I do appreciate the offer. I've got so many sticks I need to try in my Humidor but not enough time.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Understood. If you ever change your mind, let me know.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tulse said:


> First Curivari thanks to @*Gumby-cr*.
> 
> Floral hay. Like smoking a thanksgiving centerpiece. Enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 222960
> View attachment 222958


Those are 1 of my hidden gems. Nice ash too :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Going Blind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Romeo y Julia reserve Churchill with about three months in the box... meh


----------



## LeatherNeck

CLE Prieto


----------



## lex61

Kidvegas said:


> Going Blind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't your mother warn you about that? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

lex61 said:


> Didn't your mother warn you about that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


She did say if he kept doing that he would go blind. LMAO!


----------



## Ewood

A picture is worth 1,000 words









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This was an unsmokable PDR A-Crop that looked and tasted like they had been dipped in 70wt oil,
Had 20 of em so i stripped the wrapper off them and Re-wrapped them, much much better:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo ESV and Costa Rican, 







It's been raining all day and I feel that I have a good chance of finishing this without a case of the bitters or a blowout!


----------



## Dran

Gurkha 15 year cellar reserve and makers mark! Not to tarnish his name among popular hatred of the Gurk, but @TexaSmoke sent this enjoyable perfecto my way!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Going Blind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you bluffing?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> This was an unsmokable PDR A-Crop that looked and tasted like they had been dipped in 70wt oil,
> Had 20 of em so i stripped the wrapper off them and Re-wrapped them, much much better:grin2:


You should of just put Opus X bands on them...would have changed the flavor right away! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Tulse




----------



## huffer33




----------



## Olecharlie

These are just so good!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Black Honey with a littke over a year. Great smoke again, @selpo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Those are good smokes and you covered thos feet, yeah!


----------



## MattyIce

72 hour work week so what better way to unwind than on the water! Had this MoW and Brazilian on the water but didn’t get a pic of the Brazilia. Come home to find my package from SC and had to try a cloud hopper ROTT... it has great potential some notes I haven’t tasted before but it’s definitely a bit green so gotta let the other 4 sit


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last call, last smoke for the day.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

From this past weekend, Graycliff 300Years.


----------



## mpomario

Tatuaje Serie P. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Tatuaje Tatoo 
Enjoying this one for sure.
Courtesy of @TexaSmoke









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

*Smokin' today...*

Just this...


----------



## GunnyJ

Oh...you meant cigars? Brisket is non-Habano...


The Joya de Nicaragua Merciless Robusto from Famous...smoke time 1 hour, 24 minutes, 35 seconds. This stick's wrapper wasn't the prettiest...multi-colored and veiny, unusual for the brand. But it started off as normal...spicy with a hint of toasted bread. Not like Jacobs Ladder! The draw was a little tight. After awhile the spice gave way to other flavors. This is a good, every day, medium to full smoke with a price point just above $3 per stick. I like 'em.


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> You should of just put Opus X bands on them...would have changed the flavor right away! Lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's two mentions of that idiot.. If he shows back up I'm blaming you and @Rondo

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Rabidawise said:


>


What's your thought on this cigar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Maxh92 said:


> What's your thought on this cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like em! Starts off with heavy spice, like you would expect from an AJ. Then it mellows out into a bunch of leather and oak. It starts getting kinda creamy around the middle, and the bourbon helps draw those flavors out.


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi on the way home earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH La Imperiosa petite corona,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

A good old JDN tonight


----------



## TexaSmoke

Midnight here and on my third cigar. Spent the day with family smoking a few racks of ribs. Smoking this CLE Prieto from @LeatherNeck and it's fan-freaking-tastic. Thanks, William.
















"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hickorynut

Breakfast courtesy of @greasemonger

La Careme with Guatemalan.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Perla Black Pearl and Sumatra,


----------



## kacey

Little late but Last nights smoke, Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## huffer33

Zino classic with coffee this fine morning









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

Starting Tatuesday with a little Tattoo. I think I still like the Serie P more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

My first Tatuaje for my 100th post.


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Starting Tatuesday with a little Tattoo. I think I still like the Serie P more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm the complete opposite. I like the Tattoo and I thought the Series P wasn't good at all. Different tastes, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Viaje Cache and sweet tea to wake up this morning. I'm going in to see the neurosurgeon about my back now. We'll see what they say.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> Viaje Cache and sweet tea to wake up this morning. I'm going in to see the neurosurgeon about my back now. We'll see what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good luck man. Get multiple opinions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> Starting Tatuesday with a little Tattoo. I think I still like the Serie P more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had the P series. Had one of these yesterday and really enjoyed it. For the price I think it's a very good smoke.
I asked Pete and he replied.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

msmith1986 said:


> Viaje Cache and sweet tea to wake up this morning. I'm going in to see the neurosurgeon about my back now. We'll see what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Best of luck at the Doctors my friend

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

RP EDGE Maduro. These are great after a few months time and have been very consistent for me. Usually get them for between $3-$4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Best Seller, very tasty.


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Never had the P series. Had one of these yesterday and really enjoyed it. For the price I think it's a very good smoke.
> I asked Pete and he replied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yep. Both are very well priced with the Serie P being slightly cheaper. I thought I'd like the long filler Tattoo more. I'll admit that the P is a little inconsistent but the flavors are more along the line of the red band which I like a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I agree. I think I brought one with me today too.


mpomario said:


> RP EDGE Maduro. These are great after a few months time and have been very consistent for me. Usually get them for between $3-$4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

No regrets on the the 10'er, but in the 4 bux range I'll stick to Oliva O Maduro and New Worlds.


----------



## php007

Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday.

2004 Limited Edition AVO Legacy









2010 AVO Limited Edition 









Davidoff Year of the Horse 









Davidoff Paragon 









Original Release Davidoff Winston Churchill 









A well aged Opus X









Davidoff Master Selection 2010









Work of Art Natural 









Davidoff Scorecard 









Davidoff 2016 Art









Avo Limited Edition 88









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Nox at the planets largest tag sale in Brimfield, Ma.


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake and a Peet's MD for breakfast


----------



## BOSSTANK

MODUS glue to the rescue


----------



## huffer33

Didn't hold its Ash too well but quite tasty.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK

Crux ~ Bull & Bear
Currently under review...

New stickers for the Whynter


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Gorgeous Bronx Day and an underrated cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Clever old girl


----------



## Matfam1

No idea where I got this Tat at or who gave it to me, but thank you. It's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

arturo fuente rosado gran reserva. It's been a good day, had to dip into the good stuff.


----------



## Cherokee98

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Tat TAA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez




----------



## Chris80

Not sure if I bought this or if it was given to me. It's been in the humi for a long time. The draw is perfect. Little bit of red pepper and barn so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Not sure if I bought this or if it was given to me. It's been in the humi for a long time. The draw is perfect. Little bit of red pepper and barn so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This cigar is perfect for the novice smoker. Like a practice cigar. The construction is absolutely perfect. The draw, the appearance, the smoke output is perfect. The taste is of deeeeeep space. Nothing there at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Not a big fan of connie's, this one is at least good enough to finish though.


----------



## mpomario

Down to be last two from a tenet of these. Haven't been super impressed. The humidity is 75% so that may be affecting the flavors a little. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Snapple Lemon Tea and Oliva G. The Oliva G was not really my preferred flavor profile these days, but it was alright and continued to get better the further it burned.


----------



## Rondo

Tat Avion


----------



## Pag#11

Fallen Angel
Courtesy of @mpomario 
Thank you for the enjoyable smoke.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Fallen Angel
> Courtesy of @mpomario
> Thank you for the enjoyable smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Those continue to get better too. That has about 6-8 months on it. Glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just finished this Diesel Wicked.
Put my Audible on over the truck speakers for the ride home from work. Took the long way and did some extra driving.
Gave me a nice little kick in the ass. Pretty decent stick.
I think I got this from you last year @LeatherNeck so, thanks!


----------



## LeatherNeck

This may be the one venture AJ should have kept his mittens out of. I had constant burn issues from the get-go not to mention that the taste of stale ash tray never left my mouth. I finally tossed it mid-way when the taste of burnt wet dog hair entered the mix followed by it going out imediately afterwards. Evidently even it didn't approve of the flavors it was spewing. 
Looking at other reviews online, apparently I'm not alone with the burn issues. I've had this one resting for well over a year after having been gifted it so no issues on my end. If someone here generously sent it my way; Thank you for the gift and the lesson! Clearly it's just simply a POS...IMHO of course...even though it got high marks back in 2013. No way would I pay the steep cost of admission to ride that ride again! For those interested, it was once (not sure if anyone has them anymore) $9.50 for a 4.44"x44 stick.

AJ, stay in your lane! Ezra, don't do that again! (Rant over) 

EZ Tantrum (yes, I pitched one...)


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> This may be the one venture AJ should have kept his mittens out of. I had constant burn issues from the get-go not to mention that the taste of stale ash tray never left my mouth. I finally tossed it mid-way when the taste of burnt wet dog hair entered the mix followed by it going out imediately afterwards. Evidently even it didn't approve of the flavors it was spewing.
> Looking at other reviews online, apparently I'm not alone with the burn issues. I've had this one resting for well over a year after having been gifted it so no issues on my end. If someone here generously sent it my way; Thank you for the gift and the lesson! Clearly it's just simply a POS...IMHO of course...even though it got high marks back in 2013. No way would I pay the steep cost of admission to ride that ride again! For those interested, it was once (not sure if anyone has them anymore) $9.50 for a 4.44"x44 stick.
> 
> AJ, stay in your lane! Ezra, don't do that again! (Rant over)
> 
> EZ Tantrum (yes, I pitched one...)


Smoked one of these a few weeks back. No burn issues, but wasn't impressed with the flavor.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoked one of these a few weeks back. No burn issues, but wasn't impressed with the flavor.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


So you're saying you like the taste of burnt wet dog hair? :wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Quite the opposite. I WASN'T impressed with the flavor. I didn't get wet dog hair, I kept tasting this weird grassy taste with lots of pepper. Like a terrible salad. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> Quite the opposite. I WASN'T impressed with the flavor. I didn't get wet dog hair, I kept tasting this weird grassy taste with lots of pepper. Like a terrible salad.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Mmmm. Terrible salad with catalina dressing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> Those continue to get better too. That has about 6-8 months on it. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info . Ended up winning a 5ver of toro's for $8.50 + shipping for a total of $14.45 . Definitely worth the price.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viva Republic and a Pudgy Tiff today


----------



## Rabidawise

Rollin coal! You can't beat these little LP9C's for a quick smoke!


----------



## kacey

Padron Serie 1926 First couple draws tasted like cigarette smells but after that it smoothed out and smoked beautifully. Spent 2 hours smoking it


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fernando Leon Family Reserve with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and Coffee.....nuff said!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

HDM and coffee for breakfast.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

JDNA 1970 en Alisado. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Parodi shorts for a quick trip.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Killer Bee early this morning.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

illusione mj12 to start the day


----------



## Tulse

Og


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hands down a deserted island smoke for me.


Dran said:


> Got this dark beauty in an NST with @greasemonger. Thank you sir! Really enjoying it!
> View attachment 222742
> 
> I was just about to give up on Maduro as I hadn't really found one that made me burn my fingers.. WOW i like it!!


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

This was actually yesterday... had the day off work for my aunt's funeral so I took a little time to have a cigar in her honor...


















Pretty tasty!


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> This was actually yesterday... had the day off work for my aunt's funeral so I took a little time to have a cigar in her honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty tasty!


Just noticed the tiny hole in the wrapper in the second picture... hmmm... gonna be doing a thorough inspection when I get home tonight to see if anything else has holes...


----------



## disco_potato

That peppery DPG goodness.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

Well now I now. A @Gumby-cr gift smoked in honor of @genomez. Bready good stuff.


----------



## Dran

Still up there on "the list" but its been knocked down a few spots in my first month on PUFF!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First with this. Tasty.




Edit.


First with the Angels Anvil. Ignore the first pic. Don't know how to delete it.


----------



## MattyIce

Nice tasty light smoke


----------



## genomez

Tulse said:


> Well now I now. A @Gumby-cr gift smoked in honor of @genomez. Bready good stuff.
> View attachment 223134


Nice! What size is that?


----------



## genomez

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> First with this. Tasty.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> First with the Angels Anvil. Ignore the first pic. Don't know how to delete it.


It looks like it has a Square and Compasses :.


----------



## genomez




----------



## Tulse

genomez said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I now. A @Gumby-cr gift smoked in honor of @genomez. Bready good stuff.
> View attachment 223134
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What size is that?
Click to expand...

Itty bitty cigarillo? And it was good.


----------



## ellebrecht71

1st Perdomo ever. Doesn't seem too bad right off the bat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Great cigar thanks to @apesmokes









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2nd one of these. I like the profile.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm, peanut butter and chocolate?


----------



## Kidvegas

Mode 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

genomez said:


> Mmmm, peanut butter and chocolate?


With a touch of white pepper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

My first Ashton VSG and it’s amazing! Tons of rich chocolate cocoa with a light nuttiness. I paired it with a Barrel Whiskey Batch#4 which oozed wildflower honey, butter cake and marzipan. What a stellar pairing!


----------



## genomez

My first UF-13 thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nomad SA-17 shortly and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> My first UF-13 thanks to @Olecharlie


My favorite Liga! Hope you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hard to beat a Corto!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> Still up there on "the list" but its been knocked down a few spots in my first month on PUFF!
> View attachment 223138


It will drop like a rock in water in do time! 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nomad SA-17 shortly and a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 223166


Good stick, I've been babying a box of those!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> My favorite Liga! Hope you like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! It will be added to my Humidor for sure.


----------



## GOT14U

Had a couple today! Damn this AZ summer!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

@GOT14U What is the second cigar?


----------



## Chris80

JR Cuban Alternative Of a MC#2. Sitting in a few of these since 2016. I like these. Nice and mellow after work and school. Paired with an exquisite Canada Dry Ginger Ale. Thunder rumbling in the distance. No one here to nag me. I cherish these moments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> @GOT14U What is the second cigar?


King is dead...little corona thing ma bob...a decent quickie

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ForMud

Nothing very special here just one of my first impulse buys with about five+ months on it. I rate it a 3.5 up from a 2 now.
I'm slowly getting though my "Marginal stick" cooler while I let the better ones get some age on them. I smoke them Mon - Fri when I don't have much time so there's no guilt if if I don't have time to to finish them. I hit some of the better ones on the weekend when I have the time to sit down and enjoy them.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Absolutely! It will be added to my Humidor for sure.


CP has some Opus X and they are good cigars but for my profile I will purchase very few, they just don't make my top 10. That Liga UF-13 hits me towards the top.


----------



## ScottyB

Avo no. 2 - A gift from my daughter. Very mild but very good.


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had one of these, not great but not too bad


----------



## George007

Back home in Florida with a padron


----------



## Jankjr

Not a fan through the first third. Knob Creek Rye helping me power through like a soldier.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> CP has some Opus X and they are good cigars but for my profile I will purchase very few, they just don't make my top 10. That Liga UF-13 hits me towards the top.


You will probably find Opus X are one of the most overrated sticks around! Just my .02

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> You will probably find Opus X are one of the most overrated sticks around! Just my .02
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


For the price, I will stick with the Magnum R.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a little NCCS (non Cuban crack stick) damn things are fantastic!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Thx @WNYTony been a year since you sent me this one!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## czartann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Aquitaine in the spotlight tonight.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a little NCCS (non Cuban crack stick) damn things are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

First one of these from the box I purchased. Only a week's acclimation and it is smoking great, so far. Everything I expected from this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Thx @WNYTony been a year since you sent me this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Last 2/3rds turned into a burnt black licorice taste....not a fan...but now I know!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lit up a @UBC03 special today on its 2nd birthday. Remember when you could use the code word Dino on any site and get these for a discount?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Because he was getting kickbacks!


----------



## WNYTony

Diamond Crown JC tonight


----------



## Discreetpuffer

Tonight’s selection. Wasn’t sure how the beer and the cigar would taste together but turned out well. Can’t remember who recommended this stick on here, but thank you! Money well spent for sure!


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking an Undercrown after a great work party. Now getting serious with my best buddy who is visiting. His wife's (alsp a best friebd of mine) has cancer... and of course a few beers in we're talking about it. I feel so sad we cant do more for her.and majejes me feel ashamed of when my mom had breast cancer and o B**ched out and wasnt there for her.
Smoking an undercrown though..........


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Diamond Crown JC tonight


How is it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How is it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Very tasty. Not one I usually buy and this one was given to me by a fine BOTL elsewhere but I'd smoke one any day of the week. I even hit the little white ball pretty good when I was smoking it !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

$3 bucks. Smokes better than that but wouldn't pay much more.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

after the snake river run today gonna try this one. Thanks @TexaSmoke. Been home about 4 hours the snake is not for a novice for sure, one curve you have to counterweight the bike and still drag the left foot peg, but I came home to a driveway full of cars, most were the wives of the brothers I was with. I found that my wife has took sick really bad, 2 of the girls are still here, i'd just kindly ask for a few prayers here y'all she's bad. She's finally sleeping and we're just kindly keepin an eye on 'er, I know I haven't been on in a bit, but I haven't forgotten you brothers at all. Prayers to you folks, and to our brothers that ride, keep the rubber side down, love y'all.. mike


----------



## Hickorynut

SLR Maduro Rothschild and Kona.....# ThriftyThursday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Killer Bee Lonsdale :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Latitude Zero and Sumatra


----------



## huffer33

No time for breakfast, just this little snack with coffee.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

Cohiba Nicaragua. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

These have got about a month of rest on them. I never get over what an amazing stick these UCs are!










Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## msmith1986

Edge maduro. This one is burning strange and erratic, first time one of these did that.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cheap smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Caldwell Funfetti. Connie and Maduro in one wrapper! Amazing new development! &#129315;

Really tasty. Very sweet, Woody, nutty, hay.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lit up a @UBC03 special today on its 2nd birthday. Remember when you could use the code word Dino on any site and get these for a discount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's been awhile since I stopped getting a percentage..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Lancero today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ellebrecht71

For today's ride home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Surprise surprise


----------



## droy1958

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project Robusto…...


----------



## huffer33

LFD with Black Butte Porter. The ash on this one was organic art. The neighbor's cows have 20 acres to roam around on, but love a good cigar and gather around downwind and stare at me when I light up.


----------



## Fusion

Bit of a wonky burn but who cares when its a good smoke


----------



## genomez




----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Gorgeous day in the Bronx.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hanging out with Farmer Bill courtesy of @GOT14U and of course a cup of Costa Rican!


----------



## genomez

Last one of the day...


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last call Maduro. While the sun sets.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Stogiepuffer said:


> Last call Maduro. While the sun sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I saw those tonight in the B&M. I never heard of them. Would you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Rooftop Parodi


----------



## Olecharlie

This baby puts out more smoke than a coal fired Locomotive &#55357;&#56962;. and cheaper than a Swisher!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## LeatherNeck

Chris80 said:


> I saw those tonight in the B&M. I never heard of them. Would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say Hell Yeah, but grab one for yourself and see what you think. They're not expensive so one ain't gonna break the bank. What breaks the bank is when you like the one you tried!:wink2:


----------



## Jankjr

The habano is great as well.


Chris80 said:


> I saw those tonight in the B&M. I never heard of them. Would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Forgot the pic. Had a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda with about a year on it. Amazing. Going to try to pic up a box when I'm in Vegas in September and/or October.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Papas Fritas nightcap


----------



## Maxh92

Pretty tasty smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room, well what's left of it


----------



## Dran

I'm going to be in vegas in September as well. Union conference from the 9th-13th. Any chance this overlaps?


TCstr8 said:


> Forgot the pic. Had a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda with about a year on it. Amazing. Going to try to pic up a box when I'm in Vegas in September and/or October.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Leftovers from my second Cain F550 Maduro for the night. The first one was so good that it required a second smoke!


----------



## Pag#11

Los Puros del Rey.
Have never seen these before. 
Not sure I ever want to see them again.
Actually very smooth but the nasty bitter long finish is horrendous. 
The funny story behind this keeps a smile on my face.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

La Aurora 107 Maduro. Very nice surprise. I shyed away from this company because I think they may be tied in with General Cigar company. (Not really sure of that) Which I'm not too big a fan of

Either way, they did a great job on this. Nothing very top shelf or fancy. But very pleasing.

I STAND CORRECTED!! La Auroa actually became independent from a corporation called 'Grupo Leon Jimines"

La Aurora is now independently owned by family member Guillermo Jimenes.

Really good cigar









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first Opulencia ROTT


----------



## Hickorynut

Provedencia El Padre and Guatemalan....

A very agreeable connie.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 with Sumatra


----------



## mpomario

A nice Cuba Libre One en Churchill this morning before packing for vacation. A favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Jacob's Ladder and Blue Mountain. Perfect breakfast after a rough 48 hrs at work. My first Southern Draw but definitely not the last. Already one of my favorites and I'm only an inch into it.


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> A nice Cuba Libre One en Churchill this morning before packing for vacation. A favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a great Vacation. ..I still have the one you gave me...always been interested in this line . Can't wait to fire it up. How is the regular Cuba Libre ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

BLT for breakfast on @Gumby-cr.


----------



## SilkyJ

This started off great and never backed off. My only complaint smoking this thing with nothing but black coffee in my belly.


----------



## ForMud

Tulse said:


> BLT for breakfast on @Gumby-cr.
> 
> View attachment 223294


The one of those I tried fell flat at the half way point. It was ROTT, so I have the others sitting....I hope they improve.


----------



## Fusion

A bit of age on this Fuente


----------



## Pag#11

Fusion said:


> A bit of age on this Fuente


Nice ..how long ? Any idea

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Just starting to really explore Roma craft and my first neanderthal. I've been missing out!!








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ellebrecht71

Tasty and refreshing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pag#11 said:


> Nice ..how long ? Any idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


No idea, was a gift from a friend who closed his cigar shop at the end of last year, we have a Herf every Saturday morning and he comes out with some very nice sticks


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Presidente Maduro from my local shop. Top down off to the beach today!


----------



## disco_potato

El Diario KBII courtesy of @blackrabbit

Thanks for this coffee loaded stick.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Chris80 said:


> I saw those tonight in the B&M. I never heard of them. Would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most definitely. Try both wrappers.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Breakfast and lunch smokes.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Carlito Fuente event last night























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Gonna smoke this one after work tonight, never had this particular one before. Sungrown 2006.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Have a great Vacation. ..I still have the one you gave me...always been interested in this line . Can't wait to fire it up. How is the regular Cuba Libre ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've not had the Cuba libre just the One. I've not heard good things about the regular one. I think I enjoy these more than Ligas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

La Aroma De Cuba EE with what was ice water 2 minutes ago when I stepped outside. Now it's just water.


----------



## genomez




----------



## WABOOM

Ram Rod bourbon flavored. I'm almost ashamed to admit that I'm in love with all these cheap fire cured cigars. They deliver a gigantic satisfaction that is hard to explain. It's comforting knowing that if I was in the poorhouse... I could still step outside and enjoy cigars. 
I don't like the Drew Estate KFC though. Totally different animal.


----------



## Tulse

WABOOM said:


> Ram Rod bourbon flavored. I'm almost ashamed to admit that I'm in love with all these cheap fire cured cigars. They deliver a gigantic satisfaction that is hard to explain. It's comforting knowing that if I was in the poorhouse... I could still step outside and enjoy cigars.
> I don't like the Drew Estate KFC though. Totally different animal.]


Had those in my cart more than once, thinking they'd be similar to KFC. But still really curious. No reason not to pull the tigger next time. The name though.... that's a risk taking bunch of marketers.


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke


----------



## huffer33

Had got this to try one but wouldn't smoke it until I got more...









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Cherokee98

Inch by EP Carrillo









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

These things are just silly good.

Cracker Crumbs


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Talavera Edicion Exclusiva 2015 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

My first EZ (While My Cigar Gently Weeps) together with the free whisky I won from their drawing.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

Cain Daytona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hanging out with Farmer Bill courtesy of @GOT14U and of course a cup of Costa Rican!
> 
> View attachment 223268


Hope you liked it! I may grab one of those myself for tonight!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## beerhunter




----------



## Olecharlie

Not a big RP fan but this special reserve Sun Grown Maduro is pretty good. Pairs well with Dark German Lager!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> My first EZ (While My Cigar Gently Weeps) together with the free whisky I won from their drawing.


How is the cigar and the whiskey? Not keeping count but that was your second, the first was Brass Knuckles.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> How is the cigar and the whiskey?


Both are good. I'm not a big whiskey drinker but I have to say the two together was very nice.


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC around 8 am. Totally crazy here, but I'm making the best of it. Hopefully I'll get a good smoke later tonight.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

To
Times to smoke!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

O.G. torpedo natural


----------



## csk415

First one. Good stick but Not a huge fan of corojo wrapper. Need to try some of their others


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> First one. Good stick but Not a huge fan of corojo wrapper. Need to try some of their others


That ones a bit light in the loafers!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> That ones a bit light in the loafers!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Which ones do you recommend? I know nothing about them. Always see them posted tho.


----------



## Ewood

Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> To
> Times to smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another favorite, let's face it you have good taste Bro!


----------



## kacey

Todays before and during dinner smoke with Aperitif. Smokes nice strong pepper, middle of rich cocoa and coffee, finish of pepper and leather? Highly recommend


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Finally remembered to take a picture! My Father Le Bijou


----------



## Travoline

Pretty good, a little heavier than I was expecting. However as you can see in the last picture the humidity or something is causing it to crack and swell a little.


----------



## mrmcfly

Went down to the Executive Cigar Lounge with a few fellow 'aficionados' and broke out the first
stick I received from @Maxh92 in my Noob Sampler. Paired with a Bourbon Barrel Ale. Sweet Justice!










A very nice smoke, that was consistent straight through.... One to put on my short list for sure.

Awesome evening in historic Melbourne FL on a busy Friday evening.
Good folks, good cigars, good company. Win, win, win. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Which ones do you recommend? I know nothing about them. Always see them posted tho.


My fav lately is the bishops blend, then go for any of the killer bees, nbk, etc.....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next and last....so sad!
Craft! For the "n" hit!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> Next and last....so sad!
> Craft! For the "n" hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Goodbye to Romance

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Wonderful smoke! LFD Limitado III 
I love all things Ecuadorian Sumatra and LFD knocked it outta the park with this one! With well over 2 years on this stick, there was very little pepper bite, yet the flavor of it was there in the background, and the caramel chocolatey sweetness carried throughout the entire smoke.







I also smoked a Diesel Wicked earlier today while cutting grass that was pure pleasure.


----------



## Westside Threat

Eminence and a new whiskey to me. John McRae 22

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnUSA

Corona Doble....pug approved


----------



## LeatherNeck

JohnUSA said:


> Corona Doble....pug approved


He thinks it's a stick and wants you to throw it. Lol! 
Cute pup!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Westside Threat said:


> Eminence and a new whiskey to me. John McRae 22
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's one outstanding cigar! I've only had a couple and it's been a while, but it's still memorable to me.


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration


----------



## PTAaron

Short story maduro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Pinolero and Sumatra


----------



## kacey

JohnUSA said:


> Corona Doble....pug approved


Such sad eyes on puppy. Great shot.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima try and get through this RP Churchill with a couple cups of Old World Lab Firefly Coffee...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Got up at 5 AM, went to hardees for a coffee and a 3 mile walk with the wife before the heat set in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Got up at 5 AM, went to hardees for a coffee and a 3 mile walk with the wife before the heat set in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea!! I'm smoking mine thanks to you @Olecharlie


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Got up at 5 AM, went to hardees for a coffee and a 3 mile walk with the wife before the heat set in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they? I just packed one for my time in Mexico...May fire it up.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

After lunch smoke...


----------



## bobbya08

Craft at the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Giving it a whirl as my first of the day. Had one the other day bit it was the 2nd of the day and wasn't very memorable. This one is very similar.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Craft at the beach
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smoke. Stop by the intro section and tell us about yourself. :vs_laugh:

I am a little jealous of where your smoking that stick. Hopefully the wife and I will get down to Port A in august when the kids go back to college.:wink2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Chris80

Fuente Sungrown 8-5-8








That ash! Perfect draw, great smoke, spicy, dry smoke, nuts. Perfection.







I never paired a beer and a cigar together. This works kind of. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Afternoon delight.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Great idea!! I'm smoking mine thanks to you @Olecharlie


Lol I thought you had already smoked the Brass Knuckle. It was the knuckle sammich that I had been gifted a while back and really liked, seems it is better than the Brass Knuckle, although this one is very good.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I thought you had already smoked the Brass Knuckle. It was the knuckle sammich that I had been gifted a while back and really liked, seems it is better than the Brass Knuckle, although this one is very good.


I also enjoyed it. It was the 2nd EZ I've tried.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Nice smoke. Stop by the intro section and tell us about yourself. :vs_laugh:
> 
> I am a little jealous of where your smoking that stick. Hopefully the wife and I will get down to Port A in august when the kids go back to college.:wink2:


You're so funny lol. I know I've been mia for awhile but I'm a busy man. I still keep up with you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> How are they? I just packed one for my time in Mexico...May fire it up.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It's a great stick just thinking the Knuckle Sammich may be better. If I remember seems it has a darker wrapper.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Dino Especiale









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

OG Maduro


----------



## beerhunter

Nica Libre Anniversary. Great budget smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Singulare and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Tulse

Four fiddy retail from a cigar bar, no less. Walk-in humidifier set to Rail Forest, pumping hard enough to mist produce and keep a live butterfly collection. But this Buena was still super impressive save for a little wacky burn geometry. Box? I think so.


----------



## Rondo

Illusione HTown Lancero 
Courtesy of @GOT14U:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr. Winston Churchill Davidoff Late Hour Toro, aged 6 months in Single Malt Whisky cask, dark oily wrapper.


----------



## huffer33

Chatting with my wife about the kitchen remodel.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Mr. Winston Churchill Davidoff Late Hour Toro, aged 6 months in Single Malt Whisky cask, dark oily wrapper.


What say you? Late Hour or Nicaragua?


----------



## genomez

My first Undercrown...


----------



## ScottyB

2006 Sungrown. I was supposed to smoke this one last night but ended up working late. Finally did today while grilling a nice hunk of flank Steak.


----------



## Dran

@genomez... My first Undercrown!


----------



## Scotchpig

beerhunter said:


> Nica Libre Anniversary. Great budget smoke!


Don't look now you're being watched

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> What say you? Late Hour or Nicaragua?


I must be honest, the Vit N kicked my butt in the last third. I think this is the 3rd time since I have been smoking cigars, went upstairs and drank some carrot juice, the only thing sweet in the house. I need to have some root beer on hand. The heat, a beer and empty stomach didn't help. She packs a punch! Nicaraguan for sure... lol

Other than that it was a good stick. Recovering with this white label Geneve.


----------



## genomez

Dran said:


> @genomez... My first Undercrown!
> View attachment 223410


You definitely have better scenery then where I smoked mine


----------



## Dran

Wish I could claim it as mine, but I just mived into my MIL's basement apartment😱 sold our house in anticipation of moving south next year. What did you think of it?


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> I must be honest, the Vit N kicked my butt in the last third. I think this is the 3rd time since I have been smoking cigars, went upstairs and drank some carrot juice, the only thing sweet in the house. I need to have some root beer on hand. The heat, a beer and empty stomach didn't help. She packs a punch! Nicaraguan for sure... lol
> 
> Other than that it was a good stick. Recovering with this white label Geneve.


I actually thought the same. I've smoked 1 of them so far (with another in waiting) and they seemed a little much Vit N for me. I assumed it was because I'm still new to the stronger stuff. I liked it, but definitely prefer the Nicaragua as well. I have a white label in my humidor, but it's only been in there a week or two. I haven't tried a white label yet.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> I actually thought the same. I've smoked 1 of them so far (with another in waiting) and they seemed a little much Vit N for me. I assumed it was because I'm still new to the stronger stuff. I liked it, but definitely prefer the Nicaragua as well. I have a white label in my humidor, but it's only been in there a week or two. I haven't tried a white label yet.


Now I am gonna have to find one. The minute someone says a cigar kicked their butt, I immediately wanna try it. Hahaha

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

Dran said:


> Wish I could claim it as mine, but I just mived into my MIL's basement apartment&#128561; sold our house in anticipation of moving south next year. What did you think of it?


I enjoyed it. I've heard it mentioned on here quite a few times so I grabbed a 5'er recently. I thought I try one now and then more with some rest. How about you?


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Now I am gonna have to find one. The minute someone says a cigar kicked their butt, I immediately wanna try it. Hahaha
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


It's a solid smoke, but not on an empty stomach like @Olecharlie said.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> I must be honest, the Vit N kicked my butt in the last third. I think this is the 3rd time since I have been smoking cigars, went upstairs and drank some carrot juice, the only thing sweet in the house. I need to have some root beer on hand. The heat, a beer and empty stomach didn't help. She packs a punch! Nicaraguan for sure... lol
> 
> Other than that it was a good stick. Recovering with this white label Geneve.


I had a lot of the Davidoff Signature Series when I first got back into cigars. They are a much milder smoke compared to the Nicaragua, but still very good. It was the first box purchase I made several months ago.


----------



## Dran

I'm digging it! I could taste tons of chocolate on the cold draw, but once lit, i still seem limited to great, good, bad, terrible, swisher.... This falls in the great catagory


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> It's a solid smoke, but not on an empty stomach like @Olecharlie said.


Yeah it is pretty cool how it starts mild/ slightly medium strength, then on that last 3rd just smacks you in the face with full on strength. I'm a sucker for dark oily wrappers and is was fine until..., might be ok on a full stomach.


----------



## SilkyJ

Florida Sun Grown and a really good beer from the brewery right down the road


----------



## SilkyJ

Ok so the FSG earlier wasn't the worst thing I've had but not worth what I paid for it. It reminded me that cigars are a lot like women. When you already have one that always treats you right, chasing after something new and shiny usually leaves you disappointed.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SilkyJ said:


> Florida Sun Grown and a really good beer from the brewery right down the road


Love the beer bottle! Where'd you get that?


----------



## LeatherNeck

EZ Eminence 
Says it's "Designed to be retro haled", well good thing cause I am. Lol


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Florida Sun Grown and a really good beer from the brewery right down the road


Dig the growler. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Travoline

One of my favorite budget smokes. To bad they are not produced anymore. Luckily I have a few more saved back.


----------



## Pag#11

Travoline said:


> One of my favorite budget smokes. To bad they are not produced anymore. Luckily I have a few more saved back.


These were great budget smokes . My favorite were the natural super fuerte . When they were good they were great.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Olivia master blends after a great dinner at white chocolate grill.


----------



## SilkyJ

@Leathereck and @greasemonger 
My wife got it at ABC liquor store in Destin. We're plan on making it up there for another game this year so I might be looking for a good place to have a drink and smoke. GO DAWGS!


----------



## SilkyJ

@LeatherNeck sorry lol


----------



## SilkyJ

Ok so forget my post about cigars and women. Sometimes the shiny new thing is worth it lol. My first Bishops Blend. Best thing I've had since yesterday (Jacob's Ladder) lol


----------



## Maxh92

Had this one for about 2 years, if I had to guess. Nice smoke. Nothing fantastic, but getting it done tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

I had this smoke built up in my head, but it just didn’t live up to my expectations. It’s just a little one dimensional to me.

Sorry everyone, I just can’t figure out why my iPhone turns the images.


----------



## skipper469

I also had an EZ Glazed Doughnut. It was actually a pretty reliable description. I was getting cake doughnut flavors which a butter cream. The Barrel Whiskey Batch #4 gave it the nice sugar taste finish it lacked.


----------



## BOSSTANK

skipper469 said:


> I had this smoke built up in my head, but it just didn't live up to my expectations. It's just a little one dimensional to me.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I just can't figure out why my iPhone turns the images.


Go to your camera roll, click on image you want to rotate, then hit edit. Rotate picture then save.


----------



## WNYTony

Aladino corona tonight


----------



## Pag#11

Just as bold as I remember 
Courtesy of @mpomario thank you









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

After 14 hours of driving. My wife, son and MIL shared the driving. Chilling at the pool in Flagstaff with an Illusione and some scotch. 
EDIT: This is the first time with these and ROTT they are good. It is going to be tough waiting for these to rest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Interesting smoke....draw was very loose But has potential!


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Just as bold as I remember
> Courtesy of @mpomario thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Reconquista & Basil Hayden's.

I always forget how much I like this cigar. Overly complex? Nope. Transitions? Not a lot. Just a beautiful deep flavor of powdered cocoa, white pepper and coconut shells (which is an under rated flavor profile). As long as you don't pay full price for them, they are a great value. And age gracefully.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

When I first started smoking cigars about 5 months ago I got some of these in a sampler. Tried one and hated it. So they eventually got burried in the humidor. Had one couple weeks ago and tonight.

What a tasty treat these have become.


----------



## Fusion

Tulse said:


> Four fiddy retail from a cigar bar, no less. Walk-in humidifier set to Rail Forest, pumping hard enough to mist produce and keep a live butterfly collection. But this Buena was still super impressive save for a little wacky burn geometry. Box? I think so.
> 
> View attachment 223400


Oh yea, CP is your friend on these, dont buy the 10 box, 2 5ers will arrive much quicker and only $1 more than the box


----------



## Pag#11

BOSSTANK said:


> When I first started smoking cigars about 5 months ago I got some of these in a sampler. Tried one and hated it. So they eventually got burried in the humidor. Had one couple weeks ago and tonight.
> 
> What a tasty treat these have become.


Bueso's are a good smoke for the price. .the longer the rest the better. .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Good morning brothers









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

skipper469 said:


> I had this smoke built up in my head, but it just didn't live up to my expectations. It's just a little one dimensional to me.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I just can't figure out why my iPhone turns the images.


I figured out on my iPhone, if I edit the picture in any way (crop, lighting, anything) it will then post the picture the correct way. Mine were always sideways before.


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hickorynut

La Herencia CORE courtesy of @JtAv8tor....and some House brand ethiopian yirgacheffe









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

yesterday was to hectic didn't get to put the smokes up...illusione mj12, camacho coyolar, caldwell savages...and for this morning a fat bottom betty


----------



## Hickorynut

Wait until they hit their real stride at 9-12 months....cigar candy!


BOSSTANK said:


> When I first started smoking cigars about 5 months ago I got some of these in a sampler. Tried one and hated it. So they eventually got burried in the humidor. Had one couple weeks ago and tonight.
> 
> What a tasty treat these have become.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

The clown knows...listen to the clown....I still buy the box cause its easier to stack in the cooler 


Fusion said:


> Oh yea, CP is your friend on these, dont buy the 10 box, 2 5ers will arrive much quicker and only $1 more than the box


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

Time to pick up another tin of these.. Little smoke bomb is a perfect errand runner









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Peets this morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Yamasa and Sumatra to jumpstart this Sunday morning,


----------



## greasemonger

Midnight Express and Sumatra


----------



## Olecharlie

Cherokee98 said:


> Good morning brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


It's a pleasure for me to see how the new members are moving along in their journey. When I think back to my infused Kuba Kuba days, I come a long way thanks mainly to this community.


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> Midnight Express and Sumatra


That's a pretty looking wrapper. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Davidoff Year of the Dog at the beach this morning.


----------



## MattyIce

genomez said:


> I figured out on my iPhone, if I edit the picture in any way (crop, lighting, anything) it will then post the picture the correct way. Mine were always sideways before.


I have this issue can't figure it out testing an edit of previous smoke....

Edit: this worked for me too I just cropped a small piece and saved now posts in correct orientation!

Sorry for the spam in this folder!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Davidoff Year of the Dog at the beach this morning.


How is that dog? I tend to lean towards the dark oily wrappers with a lot of fermentation.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> How is that dog? I tend to lean towards the dark oily wrappers with a lot of fermentation.


I am very impressed so far although I just started the 2nd third.

I was a little concerned that there wasn't much to it the first few minutes, but it has been getting better as I've been smoking it. In fact, it's the first cigar that I've ever smoked that I can actually pick out multiple separate flavors.

At first I just picked out leather (which I have picked up in other cigars) and something I would guess as a hay flavor, but recently started tasting some salty nutty flavors which is new to me. It also seems to get more spicy the further in I get.

So far I really like it.


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> That's a pretty looking wrapper. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pretty good. Only had about 3 months on it, and with 90% rh outside I had to nurse it along to keep it lit well. It reminded me of a pipe tobacco, I just can't recall which. I may shred the nub and pipe it.


----------



## Jankjr

huffer33 said:


>


5 pack or box worthy?


----------



## skipper469

PHP:







genomez said:


> I figured out on my iPhone, if I edit the picture in any way (crop, lighting, anything) it will then post the picture the correct way. Mine were always sideways before.


Thank you. I'll do that. Worked perfectly!


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> Davidoff Year of the Dog at the beach this morning.


I miss those beaches...where is this Boca?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Pag#11 said:


> I miss those beaches...where is this Boca?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


We are on Palm Beach Island (south end). Right down the road from the Lake Worth pier.


----------



## WABOOM

UC Shade, churchill. Courtesy of @ Semper Noctum . 
This is the first time I've smoked this. It's the best tasting Connecticut I've had. If you appreciate a good conni you need to try this one. Very good.


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this with some coffee and the beautiful Flagstaff weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lgc serie n...thought I was out of these found this one hiding out...at least 6 months its really gotten earthy and nutty almost to the point of overwhelming but 1/3 in its really smoothing out nicely...still my favorite lgc either rott or rested


----------



## huffer33

Done with my chores and my wife is out doing her CCH class requirement. Tonight we celebrate my mom's 81st at the local restaurant that serves game species.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Jankjr said:


> 5 pack or box worthy?


Worth a 5r for sure in the 5 dollar range each

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GlassEye

Yesterday Evening: Camacho Criollo, Water, Jazz


----------



## genomez

UF-13


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> Worth a 5r for sure in the 5 dollar range each
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Interesting question, @huffer33

Maybe we should start noting if we would buy more of the Cigars we are smoking? That way those like myself who may not be familiar with a smoke can get a recommendation from someone who they may trust on a smoke that is unfamiliar.


----------



## Chris80

Sitting poolside with the family and a Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina. I've wanted to try one of these for a while. Paired up with my new Colibri lighter. Finally I have a good lighter.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Sitting poolside with the family and a Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina. I've wanted to try one of these for a while. Paired up with my new Colibri lighter. Finally I have a good lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a Fuente. Notes of maple, nuts and cedar. Absolutely enjoying this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Yellow dot to start today


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## genomez

We aren't wine drinkers but we received this as a Christmas present and decided to give it a try.

It's actually good with an MB3.


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First and last of this. Not a fan.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of my favorites...


----------



## Kidvegas

Chris80 said:


> Sitting poolside with the family and a Fuente Casa Cuba Flor Fina. I've wanted to try one of these for a while. Paired up with my new Colibri lighter. Finally I have a good lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a PLUS to have a good lighter, hope you enjoyed the smoke bro....it's a goodie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Kidvegas said:


> Always a PLUS to have a good lighter, hope you enjoyed the smoke bro....it's a goodie!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta say it was realllllly up until the nub. I must have over heated it because 
1. It burned my fingers 
2. It then tasted like what lives in the barnyard. 
I will get another and rest it for a few months and revisit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Supreme Choix and Kubota!....before it rains...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JDN Antano dark corojo... awesome pepper and chocolate bomb. Nice afternoon treat.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> AVO XO and a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 223496


The Heritage line is my favorite Avo


----------



## Olecharlie

Glenrothes “Neat” and this Underground dark oily wrapped Maduro, My Cigar Gently Weeps, smells like a barnyard until you put a torch to the foot. A nice smoke; indeed it is!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> UF-13


Top shelf smoke right there, from a guy with a lot of "Class":vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> Glenrothes "Neat" and this Underground dark oily wrapped Maduro, My Cigar Gently Weeps, smells like a barnyard until you put a torch to the foot. A nice smoke; indeed it is!


Interesting band, who makes that @Olecharlie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Glenrothes "Neat" and this Underground dark oily wrapped Maduro, My Cigar Gently Weeps, smells like a barnyard until you put a torch to the foot. A nice smoke; indeed it is!


+2 for the Glenrothes ; )

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

F


Scotchpig said:


> Interesting band, who makes that @Olecharlie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It came through EZ on the Underground site as a special offer I think. Someone help me out here!


----------



## Madderduro

foyle maduro...tempted to rant about the uselessness of citronella candles as a bug just flew up my nose...wonder if they still make those old school bug zappers


----------



## Cherokee98

My first Padron.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Padron 1964 Soberano Maduro


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

My Father La Duena Robusto. I picked these up really cheap off a daily deal site a year or so ago. Not very strong but some good flavors.


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Sessions with some construction issues, had to apply some glue. Only Blending Session I've had with any issues but all good as the flavor makes up for it. A lot of Dominican in this blend.

I'll be honest, if I had to smoke nothing but Blending Sessions I'd be a very happy man.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Aquitaine


----------



## greasemonger

Scotchpig said:


> Interesting band, who makes that @*Olecharlie*?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ezra Zion for an Underground exclusive release. Haven't cracked my 5er just yet.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> foyle maduro...tempted to rant about the uselessness of citronella candles as a bug just flew up my nose...wonder if they still make those old school bug zappers


They still make them. Amazon is your friend if your looking for one. I still get giddy like a 5 year old when I hear a zap :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sobramesa Short Torpedo.


----------



## Tulse

Cayenne pepper. Straight past the black and white stuff. Black strap molasses, etc, etc, etc. The rest of the many flavors escape me. Extremely unique cigar for me.


----------



## Dran

The infamous Lucile! Got it in a joker's grab bag from @JtAv8tor, and it's a great smoke, had a few EZ's now and starting to see the hype is real!







Didn't know what I was getting into with this girl... 40 minutes in and I'm just past halfway... But i would pick up a fiver of these if i had spare room in the budget for the fanboy driven price increases plaguing this brand.


----------



## Pag#11

Nicaraguan maduro overun. Nice lil box pressed stick courtesy of @TexaSmoke 
Unfortunately this size is sold out 4.5 x 50 or I would grab more.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Nicaraguan maduro overun. Nice lil box pressed stick courtesy of @TexaSmoke
> Unfortunately this size is sold out 4.5 x 50 or I would grab more.
> View attachment 223514
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I'll buy more of that vitola when they have them again. I think I got those for around a buck a piece.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father #3


----------



## csk415




----------



## MattyIce

It’s my Friday....let the games begin!


----------



## Mark in wi

Olivia Serie G Cameroon.









Good for a 30-40 minute smoke, depending on the mosquitos. :frown2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I've been missing the smoking action lately, because of traveling, then I've been sick a little. And probably because of the cold sticks don't taste the same.
Earlier today I've had Inferno 3rd Degree 660.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

My first Matilde Oscura toro bravo. What an amazing stick! The first 1/3 had a funky ash color change and required a correction, but it quickly corrected and smoked fantastically.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

skipper469 said:


> My first Matilde Oscura toro bravo. What an amazing stick! The first 1/3 had a funky ash color change and required a correction, but it quickly corrected and smoked fantastically.


I'm about to fire one of them up in a few... never had one blow out like that though...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday I had Man O War Armada Corona.
After a year + it has tamed down in spice. Pretty good stuff.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

genomez said:


> We are on Palm Beach Island (south end). Right down the road from the Lake Worth pier.


Oh, really.... I'm headed down to Boynton Beach to visit my kid in October. I'm just sayin

Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 for golf this morning









La Aurora this evening


----------



## kacey

Stopped in at the local cigar shop today and picked up a few dozen new sticks. Today's smoke was Quoram Maduro. Decent smoke not complicated, very simple smoke something you could smoke while doing something else. Very inexpensive $3.25 and $0.65 of that price is the max cigar tax for Oregon. Not something I will be in a hurry to buy again but certainly smokeble. For an inexpensive cigar I would give it a C plus to a B minus .


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


>


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## genomez

WNYTony said:


> Oh, really.... I'm headed down to Boynton Beach to visit my kid in October. I'm just sayin
> 
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 for golf this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Aurora this evening


There's a great Cigar Lounge in Boynton Beach on Gateway Blvd just west of I95. Let me know when you're in town and we can meet up.


----------



## msmith1986

Sun just came up. Elite maduro Monday.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Short Story


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> F
> 
> It came through EZ on the Underground site as a special offer I think. Someone help me out here!


 @Scotchpig, @Olecharlie
shrug? Looks like a Liga Provada Unico Serie uf-13 made by drew estate to me.
https://www.famous-smoke.com/liga+privada+unico+serie+uf+13+dark+cigars/item+40948


----------



## Hickorynut

I was hoping this was a maduro for Monday. It's not, it's a Habano....

I've wanted to try these based on the factory and price point. This is punching above its price point.  From the @Olecharlie Easter Parade...

Ortega Serie D Black and 1850 Coffee









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano SLS and Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC maduro monday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SilkyJ

Had a few really good sticks over the weekend, now it's back to the cheap stuff for a while. Still a good smoke though.


----------



## disco_potato

Sindicato Maduro









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

NP Bold on a stroll b4 it heats up.
Courtesy of @kacey.....thank you.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223556


What brand stick is that? Just wondering as sometimes people post pictures with no descriptions and no brand names on the bands. Thanks.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> What brand stick is that? Just wondering as sometimes people post pictures with no descriptions and no brand names on the bands. Thanks.


Liga Privada no. 9 flying pig

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Liga Privada no. 9 flying pig


Thanks!


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> NP Bold on a stroll b4 it heats up.
> Courtesy of @*kacey*.....thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Pretty good stick? Much better than the reviews. Nish gave me a couple to try before I bought 2 boxes, he said "When we first made them they were very strong. ... We have aged them a year in box and now they are much better." I think he was correct, the year of age really has mellowed them and brought out the flavors.


----------



## Madderduro

forgot how tasty these are...nothing quite like the amazons...this one is a basin not as good imo as the anaconda or fuma em corda but good nonetheless


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Pretty good stick? Much better than the reviews. Nish gave me a couple to try before I bought 2 boxes, he said "When we first made them they were very strong. ... We have aged them a year in box and now they are much better." I think he was correct, the year of age really has mellowed them and brought out the flavors.


Good stick for sure...all the reviews were tasting alot of pepper....I wasn't. .rich creamy ,semi chocolaty smoke. Usually let smokes rest longer after transit but I been eyeing it since you sent it. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Good stick for sure...all the reviews were tasting alot of pepper....I wasn't. .rich creamy ,semi chocolaty smoke. Usually let smokes rest longer after transit but I been eyeing it since you sent it. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes the aging took out the pepper among other things. I mentioned that the reviews spoke of the cigar as, "being like hit in the face with a hammer."  I tend to rush in where angels fear to tread.


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> I was hoping this was a maduro for Monday. It's not, it's a Habano....
> 
> I've wanted to try these based on the factory and price point. This is punching above its price point. From the @Olecharlie Easter Parade...
> 
> Ortega Serie D Black and 1850 Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I didn't know it was made in My Father factory . 
5vers for $25
Boxes for $80 no wonder there almost sold out.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Madderduro said:


> forgot how tasty these are...nothing quite like the amazons...this one is a basin not as good imo as the anaconda or fuma em corda but good nonetheless


Is that the original or the rerelease?

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Maduro for Monday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

ScottyB said:


> What brand stick is that? Just wondering as sometimes people post pictures with no descriptions and no brand names on the bands. Thanks.


Ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Forgot to post yesterday. I was able to smoke two of the cigars that @mrmcfly sent to me. Here's a pic of the OSA, which I really enjoyed. Forgot to take a pic of the Roman Bueso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

It's sooper.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## LeatherNeck

Hard to go wrong with a Diesel...especially in this 80%+ humidity. Might be a cheap stick, but it's still damn tastey!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Cromagnon and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

Maduro Monday


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Esteli. 1st time enjoying one!


----------



## ellebrecht71

Just a cheap little Fumas with a Cameroon wrapper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

EDRM Maduro Rothschild, Knob Creek Rye and listening to Joe Rogan and Uncle Joey Diaz. First third is a little rough on the finish but they should get better with a little more age.


----------



## msmith1986

I had this dark PDR after lunch in the shop this afternoon compliments of the NHS. Great smoke and flavors, but the smoke off the end smelled like burning oil and plastic. Strangest thing ever, tasty smoke but my whole shop stank, lol. #MaduroMonday. Now I'm off to pick up the girls at Vacation Bible School.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

El Oso

Cedar sawmill on a creamy anise farm, run by a spicy flamenco dancer who burns the coffee. Lovely Lancero.


----------



## huffer33

Trying to sit on these for a bit but couldn't stand it. BLTC Bishop's blend for the new folks. anymore.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Smoked La Palina El Diario KB last night. Very slow burning stick. I continued to watch a movie and it took me over an hour to smoke it. Good flavors, not a cheap stick, but for the burn time this is money.
Problems with loading photos, again?









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

OC, I need that ash tray for my next 7 incher in the same influenza mucus swirl, please. Dig that one!


----------



## Pag#11

Mild smoke on another hot day. 
Courtesy of @kacey thank you









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MF Le Bijou 22 petit robusto


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My second RP Vintage 1990
A little too bitter at times, but good sold retro.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> It's a great stick just thinking the Knuckle Sammich may be better. If I remember seems it has a darker wrapper.


Ya I think it was also. This one is pretty good tho. I got to smoke it last night in this resorts "Havana" club....more or less a room with some cigar pictures on the wall. You can even buy glass top Cubans here...lol






























Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

LFD Cabinet #5. 
Picture won’t upload for whatever reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

tasting good about right now thanks @Olecharlie, appreciate buddy..


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Davidoff Special R


----------



## WNYTony

genomez said:


> There's a great Cigar Lounge in Boynton Beach on Gateway Blvd just west of I95. Let me know when you're in town and we can meet up.


Will do . Is that Smoke Inn ? I've been to Puros in Delray Beach but not Smoke Inn and I hear they are nice shops. Coming over Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## Sophie0503

BOSSTANK said:


>


that looks and sounds like a nice one Boss..


----------



## TexaSmoke

Diesel Uncut d.CT
Really enjoyed this wolf in sheep's clothing on my ride to work. Don't let that CT wrapper fool ya, this thing was a Diesel. AJ doesn't mess around. Thanks @LeatherNeck
These are worth stashing a few away.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Diesel Uncut d.CT
> Really enjoyed this wolf in sheep's clothing on my ride to work. Don't let that CT wrapper fool ya, this thing was a Diesel. AJ doesn't mess around. Thanks @LeatherNeck
> These are worth stashing a few away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Dude why are you awake so early? Lol It had to be like 3:30AM where you are when you made this post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Dude why are you awake so early? Lol It had to be like 3:30AM where you are when you made this post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, 
Somebody has got to pay the bills. I work 4a-4p seven days a month and 4p-4a seven days a month. That's refinery life for ya. Lol

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

That is a righteous ash on a lancero!


Tulse said:


> El Oso
> 
> Cedar sawmill on a creamy anise farm, run by a spicy flamenco dancer who burns the coffee. Lovely Lancero.
> 
> View attachment 223618


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I have the Uncut with natural wrapper. I love them. They seem long for a toro, I think they're 6.5". I'm gonna try to find robusto's next time for time purposes though.


TexaSmoke said:


> Bro,
> Somebody has got to pay the bills. I work 4a-4p seven days a month and 4p-4a seven days a month. That's refinery life for ya. Lol
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Habano Sun Grown courtesy of @Scotch&Sticks with Sumatra coffee,







Still early with this but so far this is a great pairing, might have to pick up a few more of these, for research purposes!


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I have the Uncut with natural wrapper. I love them. They seem long for a toro, I think they're 6.5". I'm gonna try to find robusto's next time for time purposes though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The natural in robusto is really good in the morning for me....the broadleaf is a great afternoon snack!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have a natural one in the on-deck tupper as well. Was trying to decide between the two this morning.


msmith1986 said:


> I have the Uncut with natural wrapper. I love them. They seem long for a toro, I think they're 6.5". I'm gonna try to find robusto's next time for time purposes though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hickorynut

I've been on a Habano kick the last few days...that one is worthy of a couple in wait..


OneStrangeOne said:


> Perdomo Habano Sun Grown courtesy of @Scotch&Sticks with Sumatra coffee,
> View attachment 223638
> 
> Still early with this but so far this is a great pairing, might have to pick up a few more of these, for research purposes!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Ya I think it was also. This one is pretty good tho. I got to smoke it last night in this resorts "Havana" club....more or less a room with some cigar pictures on the wall. You can even buy glass top Cubans here...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's Awesome, glad you're having a great time. Boys with you or did you sneak away lol.

I may be a little envious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

This morning smoke was a Rocky Patel Edge picked up at the local B&M store. Lots of pepper, retrohale was always a sinus cleaner. Good smoke for the price point. LOcal B&M sold it for $4.25 and $0.65 of the cost is Oregon Cigar Tax.
Last night I smoke an Everyday Joe also from the local B&M also lots a of pepper, retrohale was green like alfalfa. This cigar is a short filler, but very inexpensive $3.25 and $0.65 of the cost is Oregon Cigar Tax.


----------



## ksnyder211

*Brick House Connecticut*

Needed to buy a punch to replace the one I'd lost. I hate to go in a great cigar store and not pick up something to break the monotony of the cheap bundled cigars I smoke (currently a mixed-wrapper bundle of Honduran Short Runs that, except for the Connecticuts, are not a repeat buy.) I won't go over $5 for a cigar and found a Brick House Robusto Connecticut that was outstanding.


----------



## disco_potato

Leccia Luchador Loco Perfecto

Pepper, leather, pepper, and pepper.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

ksnyder211 said:


> I won't go over $5 for a cigar and found a Brick House Robusto Connecticut that was outstanding.


Welcome, check this thread out. https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/271314-thrifty-thursday-39.html


----------



## ScottyB

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hemmingways are great smokes.


----------



## Pag#11

ScottyB said:


> Hemmingways are great smokes.


One of the very few smokes I smoked during my start in the 90s that I still enjoy to this day..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> This morning smoke was a Rocky Patel Edge picked up at the local B&M store. Lots of pepper, retrohale was always a sinus cleaner. Good smoke for the price point. LOcal B&M sold it for $4.25 and $0.65 of the cost is Oregon Cigar Tax.
> Last night I smoke an Everyday Joe also from the local B&M also lots a of pepper, retrohale was green like alfalfa. This cigar is a short filler, but very inexpensive $3.25 and $0.65 of the cost is Oregon Cigar Tax.


$4.90 for the edge probaly $10-12 bucks in Los Angeles. ..time to move to Oregon

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An FDLA before heading back to L.A. to hit the walk of fame and Universal Studios again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Leccia Luchador Loco Perfecto
> 
> Pepper, leather, pepper, and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Love those

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> That's Awesome, glad you're having a great time. Boys with you or did you sneak away lol.
> 
> I may be a little envious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always with me, little guys won't let me out of their site....I'm blessed

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sophie0503 said:


> that looks and sounds like a nice one Boss..


It was pretty good... good construction, good draw, good taste. My only regret was choosing it to smoke before going to bed... it's pretty strong


----------



## ScottyB

Pag#11 said:


> One of the very few smokes I smoked during my start in the 90s that I still enjoy to this day..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Same here. I have been trying singles from my local B&M, most I have never seen before, and they have been hit-and-miss with me. Last week I decided to pick up a Hemmingway and it was exactly like I remember 20 years ago. Very enjoyable indeed. I need to try a Maduro now - they didn't have those back in the day.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Its Tat Tuesday


----------



## disco_potato

San Cristobal Elegancia Corona. Way past its prime, sadly.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Little Breezy but the humidity has come back down.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

My first 601 Maduro


----------



## Tulse

^The 601 Green label put me flat on my kiester. Green will raise the dead. How was that.


----------



## Cherokee98

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#Tat Tuesday,


----------



## genomez

First time with this one ...


----------



## Prf5415

First man o wad I've had. Virtue torpedo quite tasty


----------



## Jankjr

genomez said:


> First time with this one ...


That BTL had to have been too mild based on what you've been smoking lately.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

Jankjr said:


> That BTL had to have been too mild based on what you've been smoking lately.


I totally agree! Unfortunately, I'm not thrilled with it. Just not much to it and right before I cut it I noticed a crack in the head, but decided to go for it anyway. It's no dog rocket but too mild.


----------



## Chris80

I’m living vicariously through you all right now. Massive headache and all I want is to sit outside and enjoy a nice stogie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Last of my Olivas. Feel better @Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Much better than the Tat i had earlier


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> First time with this one ...


Those are good but I really like the 4 1/2 x 55 Maduro Hemmingways. Not everyone carries them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Why does nobody on the forum smoke these? Aging room solera


----------



## cracker1397

This little beauty is courtesy of @greasemonger thx bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Perfect sized 1964 for a weekday evening smoke. Courtesy of @genomez, thanks its a fine cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to make some dee-viders fir the wineador drawers....
AB American Sungrown









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

BigPuffer said:


> Why does nobody on the forum smoke these? Aging room solera


I'll keep an eye out - looks interesting. I like the F55M quite a lot.


----------



## Jankjr

Halfway through this and it's definitely box worthy. I'll post my attempt at a full review once I'm finished and can clean up my notes.


----------



## Matt_21

El Mejor Espresso. Working on a project in the garage.
Wishing I had a better circular saw...or a second and third...maybe fourth battery for it.


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Time to make some dee-viders fir the wineador drawers....
> AB American Sungrown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I Kinda went off AB's but i do like the American Sungrown


----------



## csk415




----------



## BigPuffer

huffer33 said:


> I'll keep an eye out - looks interesting. I like the F55M quite a lot.


I also had the maduro one and it was great


----------



## BOSSTANK

These BLTC sticks are impressing me...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MC Media Noche and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped Maestro Del Tiempo and Fleetwood Suparatomized Coffee

I like these....not as much as the Corto...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone


----------



## huffer33

O while the birds have breakfast.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Pag#11

Don't know what it is ... I would guess a lil fuente ...courtesy of @kacey. Perfect b4 work..thanks









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Jankjr said:


> Halfway through this and it's definitely box worthy. I'll post my attempt at a full review once I'm finished and can clean up my notes.
> View attachment 223682


Pre light, heavy barnyard smell, I mean straight up cow patties, from the wrapper and a mix of dry cocoa and alfalfa feed for cows on the foot. First draw was a delicate sweet spice, like baking spices, light hay and the slightest tinge of pepper on the finish. First third is smoking wonderfully with a razor sharp burn and a sweetness and flavor I've tasted in many Monte's not available in the US. Finish is super long, sweet and enjoyable. Still in the first third, 3/4 inch, and getting sweet berry flavor like blackberry pie! Very next puff went back to baking spices absent of the strong berry flavor (that was crazy). About an inch in and getting a slight berry pie flavor again but nothing like the pull earlier and the tail end of the finish has a slight bitterness that I assume may go away completely with some age. Side note, I usually start off with water and transition to bourbon, Pepsi or chocolate milk in the first third of most NC once I have a bead on what may pair well. I'm going to stick with water as I don't want to influence the natural flavors of this smoke. At the midpoint and the sweet baking spices are deepening and have taken over completely. No pepper spice and the bitterness on the finish is gone. Getting close the band and picking up traditional notes of wood, leather and tobacco with the sweetness taking a back seat and the berry flavor is completely gone. Getting just past the band and I'm experiencing the smell of fire roasted marshmallows on each draw. Just the smell, the flavors are still traditional with a touch of sweetness.


----------



## Pag#11

Great review sounds like my kind of smoke...thanks

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Jankjr @Pag#11
Keep your eyes out on Holts.com
They have boxes of the La Careme on sale from time to time. Got one last month for under 80 bucks shipped for a box of 24

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> @Jankjr @Pag#11
> Keep your eyes out on Holts.com
> They have boxes of the La Careme on sale from time to time. Got one last month for under 80 bucks shipped for a box of 24
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Thanks great price ..figured they be alot more...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Thanks great price ..figured they be alot more...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


They usually are. I try my best to smoke great smokes for great prices. Normally those boxes are twice that price.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## genomez

MB3


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> They usually are. I try my best to smoke great smokes for great prices. Normally those boxes are twice that price.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Wow double....I try not to smoke cheap smokes any more ...not worth it to me..many years ago I would by smokes just to fill my humidor. ..big mistake. .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo SG


----------



## kacey

No pics but my pre breakfast smokes;

Started with a Quorum natural, did not really care for that stick. The best description I could give would be; a stick so soft it's flaccid, taste between black pepper and sichuan pepper, with random sweet notes. Very unsatisfying, got about 1/3 of the way in and said nope not worth going any further. 

Finished with a Patel Junior, always a reliable smoke. Simple, short smoke, with sweet notes with a lite touch of wood?


----------



## disco_potato

Murcias Especial. Caldwell with some oomph. Wish it was smaller.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Mb3


----------



## Rabidawise

From last night. Thanks @Sophie0503!


----------



## msmith1986

LC 2018 while waiting for parts. Pretty dern good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Benediction, very nice, thank you to whoever gave me this, cant remember lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've enjoyed a few in the past few days 
Illusione Le Grand
Intemperance Charity

Right now JdN Cabinetta.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

This sounds interesting...

_"The Habano Vieja begins with a lot of strawberries overtop some earthiness, creaminess and a bit of pink salt. There's also some toastiness, though I imagine that is in large part due to the extended lighting period due to the covered foot. Shortly after burning through the covered foot, I hit the wrapper and the flavor shows a hearty redwood core on top of some oatmeal cookie. Behind that are creaminess, some wet leaves and lemon shortbread. Flavor is medium-full, body is medium-full and strength is also medium-full."_

Sinistro Habana Vieja Corona


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Todays Yard gar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Benediction, very nice, thank you to whoever gave me this, cant remember lol


Had my first one of those last night... really enjoyed it... great stick


----------



## disco_potato

Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger. Heard these guys were lil butt kickers so had to try one.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

disco_potato said:


> Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger. Heard these guys were lil butt kickers so had to try one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


What's the verdict?


----------



## disco_potato

PTAaron said:


> What's the verdict?


Very tasty but I'm still standing.


----------



## skipper469

Caldwell Long Live The King. A pretty decent smoke with creaminess, milk chocolate, and graham cracker especially on the last third. It didn’t knock my socks off for my first Caldwell, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## genomez

My first one... Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown


----------



## Alrightdriver

AJF last call Maduro.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

FyR









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

These keep jumping into my hand when i open the Humi:smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> These keep jumping into my hand when i open the Humi:smile2:


Must mean they are good!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Perfect day for my first TAA with 75 degrees and 50% humidity this evening.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

Courtesy of @*TexaSmoke*, Really great - I can see why so many of you like these.

Update: This thing puts out more smoke than a road flare - burned my fingers on the nub. I'm gonna have to get a few of these.


----------



## Randy956

Home roll










Leaf Only Cameroon wrapper
Leaf Only Conedega ligero
Whole Leaf cibao viso
Nicaraguan seco
Leaf Only Dominican binder

It's really good. Rolled 2 days ago. No mold used.

It's nice how the Cameroon sweetness moves around with the floral notes of the ligero.


----------



## Kidvegas

Neanderthal







H-Town lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This last evening. Punch Bareknuckle Pita
Error while uploading the photo. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Randy956 said:


> Home roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf Only Cameroon wrapper
> Leaf Only Conedega ligero
> Whole Leaf cibao viso
> Nicaraguan seco
> Leaf Only Dominican binder
> 
> It's really good. Rolled 2 days ago. No mold used.
> 
> It's nice how the Cameroon sweetness moves around with the floral notes of the ligero.


That looks and sounds delicious.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Dran

After listening to @TexaSmoke & @Rabidawise rave about these I had to take the Mighty Mighty for a spin! After letting it relax for a few weeks after its traumatic time spent in the Thompson's warehouse... It meets It's destiny!


----------



## Rabidawise

Dran said:


> After listening to @TexaSmoke & @Rabidawise rave about these I had to take the Mighty Mighty for a spin! After letting it relax for a few weeks after its traumatic time spent in the Thompson's warehouse... It meets It's destiny!
> View attachment 223740


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Dran

Pretty good! Not my favorite maduro, but on the bang for the buck scale... Phenomenal! I think its to big....... (Insert joke here) I might have to try a smaller one, but definately worth keeping at least. a 5er around. Good tip you 2! Also a little on the young side... Ive only had it for 3 weeks and temp has been up and down like crazy.. Finally got an a.c. in the bedroom though so that will be more stable now
EDIT: final third and its moving up the list... I still think I'm going to try the Robusto next, I'm more a 50 RG kinda guy... I think im tasting too much filler a d not that luscious oily wrapper.


Rabidawise said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to @TexaSmoke & @Rabidawise rave about these I had to take the Mighty Mighty for a spin! After letting it relax for a few weeks after its traumatic time spent in the Thompson's warehouse... It meets It's destiny!
> View attachment 223740
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tat to finish the evening.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Stogiepuffer said:


> Tat to finish the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love these one of my favorites and the price is great too

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

AF Hemingway Short Story and Scotch&Soda


----------



## JohnBrody15

One of these guys on this fine early evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Connecticut Illusione Rothschild 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Diesel Delirium S.E- Not my favorite in the Diesel line, but it was a pretty good smoke. Wanted to try something different and it was part of a sampler pack that was in the bottom of my humidor. Good flavor, pretty mild in my book , but something that after this first one i will probably keep in the humidor for a good cigar to pass along to a friend when they come over.


----------



## WNYTony

Nathan keeps posting these so I figured I should bust one out for golf league tonight. Great smoke and it helped me to an even par round !










Now an EZ Tantrum that @Ewood sent me in a trade package. Another great smoke - thanks Eric.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

AB 2nd for thrifty Thursday from @huffer33
Cream, leather, pepper....good









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pag#11 said:


> Love these one of my favorites and the price is great too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Agreed...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

AB Sungrown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

PDR Oscuro and Fleetwood Suparatomized. ...being Thrifty!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ScottyB

Planning on this for later, never had one before. That may change though as I'm making a trek down to JR today.


----------



## huffer33

In the background is one of two big birch trees that died several years back. we left the trunks for the woodpeckers and they get visited regularly by a huge Pileated. Dude is like Woody Woodpecker ... he has cut split rail fencing down to the ground.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

Surrogates Cracker Crumbs. Tasty little guy. May need a few more of these. Listening to the Cigar Authority podcast riding to savannah.


----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog


----------



## disco_potato

Chief Cool Arrow Ranflajo
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own 6x60 experiments for thrifty Thursday


----------



## SilkyJ

My first ever Warped I bought a while back for warped Wednesday without realizing I'm not going to have a Wednesday off work for a while. I'm not one to be picking or specific flavors but it really reminded me of a cinnamon roll when first lit and then changed to some kind of fruit and cream. Now I don't know what it's doing but it's good. Or it could just be the Bulleit Rye talking. Good thing the B&M down the road just started carrying Warped, I see Warped Wednesday in my future.


----------



## SilkyJ

I know this probably sounds weird and I promise the only alcohol I've had was what was in the first pic but now I'm getting salty banana. Very interesting smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

MF #5


----------



## huffer33

Sorted out the cabinets just need to decide on countertops.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

In NC for work for a few days.


----------



## SilkyJ

FDLA because I need a little extra room in the humi. These were pretty good ROTT, 6 weeks later they're really good. Gonna have a hard time keeping my hands off the rest of them.


----------



## Alrightdriver

genomez said:


> In NC for work for a few days.


Where in NC?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> Where in NC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Greensboro


----------



## Alrightdriver

genomez said:


> Greensboro


Greensboro is only 45 min away. I worked in Greensboro till last October.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> Greensboro is only 45 min away. I worked in Greensboro till last October.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Nice. We are at the Grandover Resort for the next few days.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I might be able ride up tomorrow or Saturday afternoon. I work in the mornings, but should be free after lunch.


genomez said:


> Nice. We are at the Grandover Resort for the next few days.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> I might be able ride up tomorrow or Saturday afternoon. I work in the mornings, but should be free after lunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


We are packed with work stuff Saturday, but we do have some down time tomorrow afternoon. Let me know if you want to come by and we can meet and smoke. They have some ideal places here.


----------



## Alrightdriver

genomez said:


> We are packed with work stuff Saturday, but we do have some down time tomorrow afternoon. Let me know if you want to come by and we can meet and smoke. They have some ideal places here.


Will do. I should be done with work around lunch time.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Alrightdriver said:


> Will do. I should be done with work around lunch time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Cool, I think we have some down time around 1:30p. I'll PM you my cell phone number.


----------



## MattyIce

Had some bad luck today on smokes. The draw on this one is soo very tight I had to poke it with a paper clip for 5 mins and it is still nearly Un drawable. Caveat is the flavors are absolutely wonderful. Great tasting cigar can’t wait for the next one just hope the draw is better


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless


Flavor was great but then things fell apart


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

The Judge by My Father Cigars, great cigar IMO, killer band on it, and i know, that doesn't make the cigar, but for some reason I'm drawn to bands that stand out and this one certainly does. 

Very good after work smoke, sitting out by the pool. I'm sure i'm pairing it wrong but The Judge seemed to hand pretty well with a Red Stripe as a sidekick today. 

Hope all the cigar lovers out there are having a great evening!


----------



## huffer33

Grand torpedo.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

SilkyJ said:


> I know this probably sounds weird and I promise the only alcohol I've had was what was in the first pic but now I'm getting salty banana. Very interesting smoke.


Go home Silky. You're drunk!

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Man I'm really digging on these. I may need to purchase another box or 2. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

El Primer Mundo La Hermandad Cabillito Black. Very nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Skull Crusher and Costa Rican for a pre dinner smoke


----------



## Chris80

It's Fuente Thursday for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless
> 
> Flavor was great but then things fell apart


Yeah it fell apart. I've had a few of these and really like them. I've yet to have one do that though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> It's Fuente Thursday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one out of the box I got delivered last week. Not bad, but not ready yet. Needs a month or two before I reach for another. All notes are there they're just not pronounced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Joya Red


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice Corto and a couple Drams of Aberfeldy neat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Cain Daytona Courtesy of @kacey 
Enjoying the wood and nutty flavors.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Nice. We are at the Grandover Resort for the next few days.


Figured you were out having a good time. Considering a trip to the Azores for the wife and I. Enjoy Jason.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> First one out of the box I got delivered last week. Not bad, but not ready yet. Needs a month or two before I reach for another. All notes are there they're just not pronounced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Final third has been red pepper, rich tobacco and leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SilkyJ said:


> I know this probably sounds weird and I promise the only alcohol I've had was what was in the first pic but now I'm getting salty banana. Very interesting smoke.


Just wait until you get banana pudding from a smoke...:vs_whistle:


----------



## LeatherNeck

LGC Serie R Maduro while keeping iddle hands busy on this Thrifty Thursday


----------



## WNYTony

Hirochi Robaina Blue


----------



## Chris80

WNYTony said:


> Hirochi Robaina Blue


How is it? I just watched the short film about him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Chris80 said:


> How is it? I just watched the short film about him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first of the Blue and it's pretty good but I'd rather have the Signature in the HR. I really liked the few Cubanacans I've been able to smoke. The man makes some good cigars, but they probably said that in the film


----------



## Chris80

WNYTony said:


> My first of the Blue and it's pretty good but I'd rather have the Signature in the HR. I really liked the few Cubanacans I've been able to smoke. The man makes some good cigars, but they probably said that in the film


Thanks for the info! It was very interesting. Check it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Chris80 said:


> Thanks for the info! It was very interesting. Check it out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where was it ? Just a Google search ?


----------



## Chris80

WNYTony said:


> Where was it ? Just a Google search ?


Amazon Prime tv. It's like 28 minutes long and free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

WNYTony said:


> Where was it ? Just a Google search ?


Prince Of Smoke I believe is the name

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

LeatherNeck said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this probably sounds weird and I promise the only alcohol I've had was what was in the first pic but now I'm getting salty banana. Very interesting smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you get banana pudding from a smoke...
Click to expand...

Banana pudding? Where? I need one of those lol. I already got told I was drunk for mentioning bananas and I'd only had one drink. There's only been a couple of times that I've been able to pick out the different flavors in a cigar but i swear I've had real bananas that tasted less like a banana than the last couple inches of that one.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Figured you were out having a good time. Considering a trip to the Azores for the wife and I. Enjoy Jason.


Thanks. It's work during the daytime and then some play after dinner. There's some down time tomorrow afternoon but a packed Saturday ending with a big awards banquet Saturday night.

So it's work related but a good time as well


----------



## SilkyJ

Leaf by Oscar Sumatra lancero while watching the lightening in the distance and listening to my "pet" owl that hangs out in the yard to watch me smoke every evening. Still trying to make room in the humi after the hits I took from @Pag#11 and @WNYTony today.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

SilkyJ said:


> Leaf by Oscar Sumatra lancero while watching the lightening in the distance and listening to my "pet" owl that hangs out in the yard to watch me smoke every evening. Still trying to make room in the humi after the hits I took from @Pag#11 and @WNYTony today.


 @SilkyJ of course you would be breaking out a leaf tonight! Going to have to get over to Harbor and pick some up for myself!

Enjoy man, now i'm craving one even more


----------



## LeatherNeck

MUWAT
Meh...this is my second chance on these and I just can't like it! Sorry... 
I'll smoke as much as can tolerate but right off the bat, it just ain't good


----------



## SilkyJ

@TobaccoKenny lol
That's why I fired it up tonight so I'd know if I needed to grab more while they're on sale. It's ok, probably would have been better if I hadn't had two really great smokes earlier. Worth trying one of you've never had it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

SilkyJ said:


> @TobaccoKenny lol
> That's why I fired it up tonight so I'd know if I needed to grab more while they're on sale. It's ok, probably would have been better if I hadn't had two really great smokes earlier. Worth trying one of you've never had it.


I've had the Corojo and it's fantastic!


----------



## SilkyJ

I've had the Corojo and it's fantastic![/QUOTE]
I might have to try that one next


----------



## PTAaron

Neighbor invited me over for a cigar... and handed me this delicious treat!









I had brought over an EZ Raven that I got from @JtAv8tor to smoke, ended up gifting it to my neighbor


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Peppered Bacon and Oak & Eden rye. I got to give EZ credit, they name their cigars aptly based on flavors. Huge pepper notes, maple sweetness and incredibly meaty. What a great cigar and pairs wonderfully with their whiskey.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I hope y'all are saving some EZ's for "EZ Saturday"!


----------



## Westside Threat

LeatherNeck said:


> I hope y'all are saving some EZ's for "EZ Saturday"!


At this point I have more EZ's than any other NC...that won't be a problem!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Killer Bee


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> MUWAT
> Meh...this is my second chance on these and I just can't like it! Sorry...
> I'll smoke as much as can tolerate but right off the bat, it just ain't good


Give em a couple years rest. They turn into a great smoke

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano SLS with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

AF SS courtesy of @Sophie0503 and 1850....TGIF!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A quick smoke for breakfast.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Getting an early start on the weekend.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

Blind Man's Bluff courtesy of @mpomario









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron by the pool


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Barba One and Only


----------



## Fusion

Black Pearl Morado


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Trying to get my view back and get some sun on these blueberry bushes. Don't like running the chainsaw when I'm home alone so I'm doing it by hand. More peaceful that way but it's kicking my ass
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Pandyboy

RP decade tonight









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Last of my 5er of these. Every one smoked perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

These used to be terrific but I can make one just as good.


----------



## Pag#11

Scotchpig said:


> Last of my 5er of these. Every one smoked perfectly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are wonderful. ..not sure you can find a Pete Johnson My Father stick for the price of these..I need to grab more myself

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Prf5415

Fuente Friday! Double chateau sun grown. It's been a good day


----------



## Prf5415

PTAaron said:


> Neighbor invited me over for a cigar... and handed me this delicious treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had brought over an EZ Raven that I got from @JtAv8tor to smoke, ended up gifting it to my neighbor


Love the band on that!


----------



## PTAaron

Prf5415 said:


> Love the band on that!


Definitely a cool one.


----------



## Prf5415

PTAaron said:


> Definitely a cool one.


Forgive my ignorance but what is that?


----------



## Dran

Correction @Scotchpig.... I believe THIS is the last of your 5er! Thanks Scott.time to try the tat!


----------



## Scotchpig

Dran said:


> Correction @Scotchpig.... I believe THIS is the last of your 5er! Thanks Scott.time to try the tat!
> View attachment 223920


Damn! That's where #5 went! Enjoy Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

KFC from DE... I think I’ll stick with KFC from the Colonel.


----------



## huffer33

Big storms this weekend so smoke 'em if you got 'em. I can already tell this is going to be good.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep @huffer33....sneaking a hoyo petit in while I prep the truck for potential bad juju this weekend.

I had a nice Jericho Hill Churchill lined up to....oh well....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Guardian of the farm. Not bad, but not great at this point.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Guardian of the farm. Not bad, but not great at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Wow...love that one. All Aganorsa leaf! Tasty!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

This killer B ain't the only thing smokin tonight! A little chuckie action!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

Matilde Oscura tonight


----------



## Olecharlie

I had a 6 sampler of Curivari, not my favorite cigars, this particular one is pretty decent but so far not a fan of any. Maybe jut not fitting my profile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Picked this up at JR yesterday, just for old times sake. I used to smoke a lot of these.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Ortega









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Favorite budget cigar at the moment, nothing fancy, but kinda digging the moose right now


----------



## ForMud

Nice way to start the weekend off.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Really enjoyed this black pearl from @NightFish. I kept thinking of sweet and spicy bbq chips, but also hints of a charcoal bbq, and maybe some leather in the room note.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just started on this Illusione Rothschilds!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

YES!!! I may need to do a box split on these!


MrCrowley39 said:


> Just started on this Illusione Rothschilds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Wanted to smoke this for a long time and there it is.
Lunch Money. Good deep and heavy flavors and gorgeous wrapper, it looks like a bark.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

I think this is a bespoke cabinet selection ristretto but I'm not sure. Picked it up from SBCOTM club. I'm pretty drunk but I'm pretty sure I'm tasting chocolate and graham crackers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Not gonna lie. Had my doubts on this one but so far it's been good.


----------



## GOT14U

Worth every penny spent, if you guys can find them. And if you can afford them grab yourself some Cigwar TaTs! 4 years is about their time to smoke! I can't say enough about these "unicorns"









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

This was last nights smoke. Not bad at $3.25 and $0.65 of that being oregon Cigar tax a very affordable smoke. decent pepper and a little oak maybe leather mellows out after first third so the pepper isn't rough. Ya I may buy a few more, nice for a doing something else smoke, or ehh I don't have a lot of time and I don't want to waste a good smoke. The cigar is a mix of long filler and short filler.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> This was last nights smoke. Not bad at $3.25 and $0.65 of that being oregon Cigar tax a very affordable smoke. decent pepper and a little oak maybe leather mellows out after first third so the pepper isn't rough. Ya I may buy a few more, nice for a doing something else smoke, or ehh I don't have a lot of time and I don't want to waste a good smoke. The cigar is a mix of long filler and short filler.


Where in Oregon?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Tempus Nicaragua


----------



## Travoline

Had this thing in my cooler for years, not bad.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this thing is almost gone!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

Then we have this afternoon's smoke. A Rocky Patel Ocean club. Strong lingering pepper on the first 7 puffs after that this stick settles down to a very nice smoke. I will definitely be getting more of these.


----------



## GOT14U

man I hope you like it, that thing has some age on it! be honest and let us know


Rondo said:


> Illusione HTown Lancero
> Courtesy of @GOT14U:vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 223402


----------



## GOT14U

How was this stick for you? honestly! it's one of my favs


OneStrangeOne said:


> Hanging out with Farmer Bill courtesy of @GOT14U and of course a cup of Costa Rican!
> View attachment 223268


----------



## GOT14U

God these are good after a rest!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Travoline

GOT14U said:


> God these are good after a rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Shouldn't you get those authentic Cohiba's in your humidor before they dry out? You can't just get the glass top boxes from anywhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

they are hermetically sealed so they are safe....LMAO!...going on the wall of shame this weekend!


Travoline said:


> Shouldn't you get those authentic Cohiba's in your humidor before they dry out? You can't just get the glass top boxes from anywhere!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

God these are good for a second smoke. if your new you need to learn what sticks to smoke first , second, and third....this one delivers no matter what! And it's a weight on my mind! Lmao









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

damn I have a black finger nail and a yellow finger nail. go figure!


GOT14U said:


> God these are good for a second small me. Hit your new you need to learn what sticks to smoke first , second, and third....tile s one delivers no matter what! And it's a weight on my mind! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> How was this stick for you? honestly! it's one of my favs


It was good, not one I'd choose to smoke every day but once a month or so #Hell Yeah! The Viaje White Label corona could be an everyday smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bee,


----------



## GOT14U

Hot damn!
Bury me in southern ground!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mark in wi

Got this from @Gummy Jones La Aroma DE Cuba Mi Amor









Had this this morning. Lots of flavor. Either I didn't have enough breakfast or this got pretty strong about halfway through, I needed a few pieces of chocolate and a can of Coke. Still felt it for a while.:shocked: I know noob!:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Would be real taste if I hadn't smoked some stronger sticks before!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

AFR-75 Claro & Four Pillars Barrel Aged Gin

So far this pales in comparison to the Maduro version, but then again it's a big smoke so could take a while to get going. Shredded wheat, saw dust, cedar, honey and apricot in the finish.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Would be real taste if I hadn't smoked some stronger sticks before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


What is that?


----------



## WNYTony

Golf 'gar #1 - '17 Mule Kick










Golf 'gar #2 - Murcielago










And tonight's smoke for @Fusion Friday - the famous Pink Dot. Smoking nicely and love the corona size Colin !


----------



## GOT14U

I guess I'll sit around and medicate!
But this pequin pequin is so good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this brings back some Olde Tyme memories!
Such a good stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

This thing will make you talk to angels!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this last stick has made a number of showings....lmao...goodnight ALL!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> What is that?


Anastasia for the win! Really was a good stick I just had to many stronger sticks before it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cossie

Hoyo La Amistad by AJ Fernandez. A very sweet little pocket rocket. Imagine red pepper, cinnamon and a hint of cherry. Kind of a shame it burns faster than what I'm used to. Either way, great, affordable smoke









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this yesterday to finish off a long, long week









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Free light and sound show, fresh coffee and a Jericho Hill. Hello Saturday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Sumatra, watching Saturday morning cat rasseling


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Wow...love that one. All Aganorsa leaf! Tasty!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Pleased to report that it got better and better as it smoked. I'd grab a few more.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I figured I would get this Mild smoke done in the morning since I'm not a mild smoker. This Rosado has been enjoyable. It's a mild to medium stick with nuts, caramel, hint of pepper at times, very smooth and a good morning smoke, thanks to @kasey. A 3 mile walk before the heat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Happy Saturday everyone! I said I would smoke when it dropped to 97° last night, but that didn't happen until 01:00, and I was in dream land long before that.










Looks like it is below 100° this morning, so I think I'll set fire to a couple of casualties from last week's trip to Washington State before I go pick up the new battery to install in the wife's car. That's going to be a sweaty mess of a job this morning, but I should get to smoke another stick during the install. If these 5 Vegas won't smoke, there is a perfect Oliva serie O waiting in the wings.










Not a big loss if they don't smoke. I buy them by the ten pack for my work humidor.

My morning cup is full of iced Costa Rican Tarrazu with Stevia, a splash of French vanilla, and a splash of milk.

Have a great weekend, everybody!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> Pleased to report that it got better and better as it smoked. I'd grab a few more.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Glad to hear that ..once a month I chat with Max Fernandez of Aganorsa leaf his Dad is the owner and he is a blender. Blended the Guardian of the farm with Warped cigars . Tyson you would like this guy. He is sending me a shirt and hopefully a few smokes...I will be happy with a shirt. Funny thing is I haven't smoked any of there blends but I respect his hard work...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Started today with this Blood Red Moon, got this from @blackrabbit more than a year ago, little flavor bomb, thanks Andrew (havnt seen him on in a long time)


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> YES!!! I may need to do a box split on these!


The Rothschilds are hard to beat! I can't keep them on hand, I smoke them faster than i can buy them. Definitely in my top 5 budget smokes.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Best part is they don't TASTE like a budget stick! These are Defineately in my top 3... Budget or not!


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Oliva O, not a bad smoke but I'm just not a fan. The V is much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Figured I give a try while walking the dogs this morning, taste was meh, the burn was good, had a pretty good nic kick at the end.....The type that snuck up on you ten minutes after you're done.
I think I'm going to let the other four sit for awhile and see if the taste improves any.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Heavy rain today. Figured I would organize the garage today and have a smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto


----------



## Madderduro

so far today....enjoying the rain its finally cooled off a bit around here


----------



## George007

#46 family reserve


----------



## MattyIce

Still love these...


----------



## huffer33

MAW from @cracker1397 IIRC... Thanks brother









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ForMud

Round two for today........


----------



## Hickorynut

Holy Flavor wagon in Cow town! This yellow cello Pedro Martin Fiera is from @Gumby-cr.....first one for me...ima lookin for more!

Oh yeah...And A Couple steaks...whatever..
















PS...it's unobtanium.....dammit Gumby! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown Julius Ceaser and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## JohnUSA

VRBO with thirteen other family members out by Tokeland, WA (ya like that? "Toke" land...)


----------



## Olecharlie

@Cossie passed me this fine Maduro about 6 months ago at a cigar lounge. Figured it's time to burn and glad I did! Paired with Bob Dylans Heavens Door Whiskey! Really enjoying, Thanks brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> @Cossie passed me this fine Maduro about 6 months ago at a cigar lounge. Figured it's time to burn and glad I did! Paired with Bob Dylans Heavens Door Whiskey! Really enjoying, Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks guuuud!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


>


I think you like those slots as much as you like those MF's!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> I think you like those slots as much as you like those MF's!


:vs_cool: Yes sir!


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_cool: Yes sir!


Good luck! Strike it rich!


----------



## Hickorynut

Funny...Mrs Hickorynut sees those and wants to know when we are gonna visit my Puff-Kin friends......smh...


BOSSTANK said:


> :vs_cool: Yes sir!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

My Father FDLA.
It's been awhile since I've had one of these. I won't wait that long again. I remember being blown away the first time I had one. This one's going the same way. Excellent construction, nice white ash, and great taste.


----------



## Jankjr

First Melanio V


----------



## Chris80

Going to catch up on some reading.








Had to bust out the Modus Tool on this bad boy. She was plugged up worse then Taco Bell's toilet. 
She's smoking great now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Jankjr said:


> View attachment 224018
> 
> 
> First Melanio V


Sweet Bronco!


----------



## Chris80

huffer33 said:


> MAW from @cracker1397 IIRC... Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I find Yeungling goes very well with a lot of sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Chris80 said:


> I find Yeungling goes very well with a lot of sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed - they had it for $6 off a case so I got three today ($15 ea.). I like either light beers or dark beers for smokes and avoid strong ales. Sours are interesting too - I think they are kind of like the pickled ginger with sushi. Good pallet cleansers.


----------



## Chris80

huffer33 said:


> Agreed - they had it for $6 off a case so I got three today ($15 ea.). I like either light beers or dark beers for smokes and avoid strong ales. Sours are interesting too - I think they are kind of like the pickled ginger with sushi. Good pallet cleansers.


I'm not much of a drinker at all. I will indulge in scotch or Jameson with a stick every once in a while but in the hot summer by the pool, a stogie and a Yuengling is just the right thing to do. It has actually become the only beer I like now lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Matt_21 said:


> My Father FDLA.
> It's been awhile since I've had one of these. I won't wait that long again. I remember being blown away the first time I had one. This one's going the same way. Excellent construction, nice white ash, and great taste.


Nubbed it.
Got the Modus II out and smoked it til it wouldn't smoke no more. GREAT stick.


----------



## huffer33

Matt_21 said:


> Nubbed it.
> Got the Modus II out and smoked it til it wouldn't smoke no more. GREAT stick.


Should we page Dino? :vs_laugh:

2nd pic is really cool!


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Matt_21 said:


> Nubbed it.
> 
> Got the Modus II out and smoked it til it wouldn't smoke no more. GREAT stick.


S-t don't let Dino see that foot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I think it is @Olecharlie who seems to like these. I can see why, definitely going to have to pick up at least a 5er or two of these to have on stock.


----------



## greasemonger

Jankjr said:


> View attachment 224018
> 
> 
> First Melanio V


You hang with any of the MEB guys or go to any of the ECB round ups? I drove my 86 all the way to VB a long time ago for an FSB m&G.


----------



## Olecharlie

Travoline said:


> I think it is @Olecharlie who seems to like these. I can see why, definitely going to have to pick up at least a 5er or two of these to have on stock.


It's not on my top 10 but its a decent smoke for sure.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> S-t don't let Dino see that foot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not gonna quote captain flip flop cause the pic will go to the top..

I've given up.. I hope I get one if these guys for the gift exchange this Christmas.. A 2$ pair of flip flops and a pack of swishers seems like a good gift. 
It shouldn't be too tough...SINCE I DRAW THE NAMES..LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

RomaCraft tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> I'm not gonna quote captain flip flop cause the pic will go to the top..
> 
> I've given up.. I hope I get one if these guys for the gift exchange this Christmas.. A 2$ pair of flip flops and a pack of swishers seems like a good gift.
> It shouldn't be too tough...SINCE I DRAW THE NAMES..LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Flip flops? I thought you were gonna say socks! Lol!


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina Classic this morning










BLTC Morphine tonight


----------



## Jankjr

greasemonger said:


> You hang with any of the MEB guys or go to any of the ECB round ups? I drove my 86 all the way to VB a long time ago for an FSB m&G.


You guys will get a kick out of this but that `89 is my wife's baby. I get permission to drive it to Carova, NC or up in the mountains near Montebello, VA from time to time. We really haven't joined any of the club's for enthusiasts. She is always tinkering with it and I don't ask any questions when new parts show up. Likewise, she doesn't ride me about my love of the leaf.

That said, her Bronco is fun to drive!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Another Blending Sessions winner










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel special edition courtesy of Nish Patel. Nice smoke draw is smpoth and easy, pre light draw was coco , coffee and light citrus with hints o green tea. Smoke is light pepper, dark coffee with something i can't place on the back of the palate. Retrohale is spice leaving a taste of anise on the tounge. Good cigar so far will have to find more.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

MUWAT & Malmsey Madeira. This cigar isn't my favorite blend, I was surprised to find it didn't have Honduran tobacco in it.

BTW Madeira is an underrated cigar pairing Bev.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Holy Flavor wagon in Cow town! This yellow cello Pedro Martin Fiera is from @*Gumby-cr*.....first one for me...ima lookin for more!
> 
> Oh yeah...And A Couple steaks...whatever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...it's unobtanium.....dammit Gumby!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I picked up a box from SBC a few years ago and those were a steal for what I got them for. Unfortunately like you said they are something that isn't made anymore and I can't find them anywhere either. Happy to hear you enjoyed it though :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of cigars that are no longer made here's an out of focus LC 15 in Toro size. 3 left then their all gone.


----------



## Madderduro

I love a quiet sunday morning...nothing but the birds and the breeze


----------



## Cherokee98

Good morning Puff community.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Fleetwood SupAromatized on a Sunday morn...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby with Sumatra this morning


----------



## Olecharlie

My morning favorite Nub with Jim's sweet love organic.I really enjoy morning smokes with coffee, especially on a nice 68 degree morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

A Short Story before heading to the airport


----------



## Alrightdriver

Westside Threat said:


> Another Blending Sessions winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I got a couple of those left laying around I got last year. I may have to dig one out. Is that your band? Or have they started putting bands on the blending sessions?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My Father's Cigar La Opulencia Robusto with Black Rifle Coffee Silencer Silencer smooth. I think I have a box of these on hand.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Still surprisingly good after all this time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

My band. I've done so many orders, need a way to keep them apart! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

sticking with the dunbartons today...always nice to revisit old favorites


----------



## Pag#11

Burning a Flores y Rodriguez Habano on my walk.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its an EZ on a Sunday morning


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> My Father's Cigar La Opulencia Robusto with Black Rifle Coffee Silencer Silencer smooth. I think I have a box of these on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


How do those compare to the FDLA?


----------



## Madderduro

I dunno what @kacey thinks of the la opulencia but its my fave prefer it over the le bijou or judge...the fdla maduro is pretty good thou!


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> How do those compare to the FDLA?


FDLA? Flor De Las ANtilies? Mandarins and Oranges really. FDLA is to me at least light sweet not a lot of pepper kind of creamy (Light citrus, black tea, feel of cream on back of teeth), and the La Oppulence is more pepper and richer darker (Coffe, cocoa). Both good but the La Oppulence was queued up from yesterday since the blending class took a lot longer than I thought it would. Our fault since we stood around chatting with the wine makers, and deciding if we would crash the wedding. Decided against crashing the wedding since we really did not know the bride or groom, and the wedding was going to be tiny.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> FDLA? Flor De Las ANtilies? Mandarins and Oranges really. FDLA is to me at least light sweet not a lot of pepper kind of creamy (Light citrus, black tea, feel of cream on back of teeth), and the La Oppulence is more pepper and richer darker (Coffe, cocoa). Both good but the La Oppulence was queued up from yesterday since the blending class took a lot longer than I thought it would. Our fault since we stood around chatting with the wine makers, and deciding if we would crash the wedding. Decided against crashing the wedding since we really did not know the bride or groom, and the wedding was going to be tiny.


Good on you for not crashing and thanks for the description!


----------



## Madderduro

u guys are a bad influence...believe I'll smoke one as well


----------



## Sophie0503

enjoying this lil gem on a very rainy Sunday thanks @Cigary,


----------



## Jankjr

Very good smoke for the price! No in depth review but they are very similar to the AF Gran Reserva line in my opinion.


----------



## ScottyB

Two straight days of friggen rain - I have cigars to smoke and fishin to do, ugh!


----------



## Olecharlie

This Tabernacle is one fine smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick and Costa Rican,







No clue what this might be, my first thought on lighting was Kelner, very earthy and nutty, not quite the Kelner musk but maybe as close as I've seen.


----------



## kacey

ScottyB said:


> Two straight days of friggen rain - I have cigars to smoke and fishin to do, ugh!


What you don't have a hat?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Dran said:


> YES!!! I may need to do a box split on these!


If it's a cab of 50, split it, if not then hog them all to yourself! Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## RockyMountainHigh

DE Nica Rustica


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel vintage 1990. Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Maxh92

Some good smokes today. Forgot to take pics of a few. TAA LFD and NUB SUMATRA.

This RomaCraft is going great with a nip of Bulleit whiskey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Warped La Colmena Black Honey and listening to Omara Portuondo


----------



## Westside Threat

Another one, last of my May 5. Love these










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MB3 courtesy of @Dran thanks brotha!


----------



## cracker1397

Last smoke of the vacation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## 92hatchattack

Perfection...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dern good smoke right here


----------



## WNYTony

Padilla for golf










Ashton Symmetry tonight, with thanks to @TexaSmoke Great cigar buddy !


----------



## TheSoldier

Trying a Cohiba Nicaragua on for size, I like it.

View attachment 224098


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red Label with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Laranja and Kona


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and 1850









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ScottyB

kacey said:


> What you don't have a hat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


For this crappy weather I would need one of these rigs. And no, I'm not....


----------



## huffer33

Really good stick that has aged very well. Keeping the tip up hoping the humidity doesn't Bonk it.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Really good stick that has aged very well. Keeping the tip up hoping the humidity doesn't Bonk it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Those certainly fly under the radar....and punch way above their class....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

It's good to be home...


----------



## Pag#11

huffer33 said:


> Really good stick that has aged very well. Keeping the tip up hoping the humidity doesn't Bonk it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I love a smoke that punches above its price point...my question is what is it?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Flor Del Valle. Interesting but didn't care for it. Musty and too much perfume, like the kind in the background at a wake.


----------



## JohnUSA

Last day at the family retreat...can't believe it's been six years since some of us have seen each other. Finished it off with a Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary (...and beer)


----------



## disco_potato

Fuma Em Corda









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Oliva Master Blend 3 Double Robusto


----------



## TexaSmoke

Its a Mi Barrio


Pag#11 said:


> I love a smoke that punches above its price point...my question is what is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986

Lot 23 natural robusto. Thanks NHS.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Lot 23 natural robusto. Thanks NHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You're welcome!


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> Its a Mi Barrio
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Citrus, nuts, spice. If the robusto is as good I'll be a happy boy.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Davidoff my very first one! Pretty damn good smoke


----------



## GlassEye

George007 said:


> Davidoff my very first one! Pretty damn good smoke


I've not had one in years, but I like those Davidoff Millenniums


----------



## Fusion

This Maduro today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

Thank you @Olecharlie for introducing me to the UF-13


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks @WNYTony for my first MB3. After 72hrs at work and 6 hrs driving when I got off this morning, I needed a good smoke. And this is a good one. I also finally upgraded my beer can ashtray to a slightly larger beer can with a built in cigar rest lol.


----------



## LeatherNeck

FDLA Sungrown Maduro


----------



## genomez

Davidoff White Edition 2012


----------



## LeatherNeck

CLE Prieto 
Love these!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Thanks @disco_potato










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

LeatherNeck said:


> CLE Prieto
> Love these!


Do they resemble Camacho's that were released in 2004-2005?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Jankjr said:


> Do they resemble Camacho's that were released in 2004-2005?


Not sure TBH, I've only been enjoying cigars for a decade. They are very good IMHO if you like chocolate, coffee, cream, nuts, mild sweetness, and med-full bodied cigars.


----------



## TheSoldier

Enjoyed a NUB Cappuccino watching my bees, not a bad little smoke at all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Costa Rican, only 109* today


----------



## Semper Noctem

Tonight I'm having a LP9 and Mountain Dew. First time trying the crown cut and it's drawing great. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Thank you @Olecharlie for introducing me to the UF-13


All time favorite of mine, hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Farce Lonsdale


----------



## George007

Padron and some wine!


----------



## cracker1397

Good not great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

In honor of shark week! Setting up the TV out by the pool for the kids to watch jaws tonight when it gets dark.. and smoking a Brunette Naked Lady for the next hour or so..

Really oily, with a full strength punch, dang good cigar in my opinion for the price. Totally worth it
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Interesting! Is that a special cutter, or just 2 cuts with a v-cutter? 


Semper Noctem said:


> Tonight I'm having a LP9 and Mountain Dew. First time trying the crown cut and it's drawing great. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> Interesting! Is that a special cutter, or just 2 cuts with a v-cutter?


It's 2 cuts with a v

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

# Mad. Mon.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

Words can't describe this little Jewel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Las Calaveras 2016 and Pacifico while grilling some burgers. Great combo


----------



## Sea Jay

One of my absolute favourites.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Words can't describe this little Jewel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He speaks the truth!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

La Palina Classic Rosado


----------



## SilkyJ

So I let Mrs. Silky pick out my last smoke of the day. She's never smoked but she's one of those people that can pick out all the weird notes in a glass of wine or cup of coffee. Gave her 3 choices and she picked this Fratello firecracker I just recieved from @WNYTony. Said the wrapper smelled like sweet tea and got chocolate and cherries from the cold draw. My daughter said it smelled like tea with a hint of dog poop lol. Not sure about all of that but it is good.


----------



## Matfam1

Matt_21 said:


> Nubbed it.
> 
> Got the Modus II out and smoked it til it wouldn't smoke no more. GREAT stick.


I love the FDLA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark 2017. Love these things. Sent a few to other puffers hope they enjoy them also..























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark 2017. Love these things. Sent a few to other puffers hope they enjoy them also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Damm. This must have been a stick that you ran out of room for...in my box....kidding Brother hope all is well. Disgustingly hot here...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Damm. This must have been a stick that you ran out of room for...in my box....kidding Brother hope all is well. Disgustingly hot here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Heat wave starting here. Oversite on my part let me make up for that.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Heat wave starting here. Oversite on my part let me make up for that.:vs_laugh:


It's fine Brother. .you have been beyond generous. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

kacey said:


> Heat wave starting here. Oversite on my part let me make up for that.:vs_laugh:


You want to see some real heat drive south a few hours and join me for a smoke.....a cool 106* on my deck today! &#128521;


----------



## loadz

Worth every penny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Whipped Cream and Fleetwood SupAromatized. ..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5







Still very much surprised by these, not the most complex around (Sometimes that's a good thing)


----------



## Hnemes

loadz said:


> Worth every penny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What stick is that? Looks vaguely familiar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Hnemes said:


> What stick is that? Looks vaguely familiar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Fuente Fuente Opus X not sure which.


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> It's a Fuente Fuente Opus X not sure which.


Been wanting to try one, but I can't convince myself to spend the coin.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hnemes

TexaSmoke said:


> Been wanting to try one, but I can't convince myself to spend the coin.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Don't blame you. I heard lots of great things about the opus x. But, at a higher price point, it could be difficult for someone to try. I think i'm going to bite the bullet and go for one this weekend, we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

kacey said:


> It's a Fuente Fuente Opus X not sure which.


Knew I recognized that label.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BLTC Royalty


----------



## George007

Padron #45 so amazing!


----------



## greasemonger

858 maduro


----------



## Matfam1

kacey said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark 2017. Love these things. Sent a few to other puffers hope they enjoy them also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'll be setting one of these to the flame this weekend up in your neck of the woods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today


----------



## Jankjr

kacey said:


> It's a Fuente Fuente Opus X not sure which.


Looks like the Super Belicoso


----------



## Jankjr

greasemonger said:


> BLTC Royalty


Are they worth the coin? Would you buy a box?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Fat Bottom Betty. Still not sure what to make of this stick. I'm willing to try any cigar once but I'm still pretty positive that any kind of infused cigar is not for me. Kinda weird since I don't have any problems with aromatic pipe tobaccos though :noidea:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ninfamaniac


----------



## greasemonger

Jankjr said:


> Are they worth the coin? Would you buy a box?


Probably not. Dont get me wrong, its a very good smoke, but if it were me I'd get the sampler posted in the deals thread. Get 10 total of 5 different sticks that are all worth having a few of.


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Fat Bottom Betty. Still not sure what to make of this stick. I'm willing to try any cigar once but I'm still pretty positive that any kind of infused cigar is not for me. Kinda weird since I don't have any problems with aromatic pipe tobaccos though :noidea:


I had one, it will be my last one. The sweetened cap was overwhelming.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva and a cup of Costa Rican, enjoying this arctic blast while I can! 99*f 
#TatTuesday


----------



## tazdvl

Tapatalk has been giving me problems all day.









I'm at Burn Premium Cigar Specialist in Burnsville, MN. Nice humidor. Excellent staff. Prices are reasonable for a B&M. Weather is so nice we are sitting out on the patio smoking these Room 101 Farce pre-releases.



















Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Prf5415

Someone new a Charter Oak Maduro. Quite good so far. A recommendation from a b and m.


----------



## Dran

From my NTS with @greasemonger, a rare aged stick for me tonight! Thanks Steve, been looking forward to this one!!


----------



## ScottyB

Very tasty little smoke.

Edit: there was a pic (LFD Maduro perfecto), but it’s gone, dunno what happened.


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite along with the 4 1/2 x 55 Maduros. Courtesy of @kasey


----------



## GunnyJ

A Southern Draw Firethorn. Enjoyed it for 93 minutes while partaking various 8 year old home brews...


----------



## huffer33

Keep getting error messages when I try to like other posts...


----------



## PTAaron




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## loadz

kacey said:


> It's a Fuente Fuente Opus X not sure which.


Hey sorry for the late reply, i couldnt get i to the forum for some reason. Its a fuente fuente opus x perfection x. Pretty darn good gar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blind Mans Puff with Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Hickorynut

Punch and 1850...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Rm101 SA


----------



## Madderduro

rarely will I say "must try" but the illusione oneoff is one of em...have smoked several now and each one at about the halfway mark has hit with a dead on root beer note which seems bizarre to me unless smoking a ez...very interesting cigar


----------



## Madderduro

the rain just brutalized my cro magnon!!! was lost dazing off smoking the one off...this will burn well lol...first for everything so I'll smoke a rain soaked stick


----------



## huffer33

And when the morning light
Comes streaming in
We get up and do it again










Still can't like posts....


----------



## kacey

Ezra donuts. Lives up to its name. I should have rested it more, but I didn't want to wait. Wish I had ordered 20.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Flor del Valle and iced green tea


----------



## disco_potato

Moya and Ruiz Dim Mak









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron baby! Another day in paradise


----------



## knilas

@Applejaxz

The King is Dead

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## LeatherNeck

A @Fusion home roll from yesterday...the blue dot. Colin, this puppy was nice! Think you said these were some of your new blends; it's a keeper in my opinion. Thanks buddy, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SilkyJ

H. Upmann The Banker from @WNYTony while cleaning off the back porch, cutting grass, and picking tonight's supper out of the garden. I actually think I like this better than the Warped from this morning.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

LGC Black today


----------



## Madderduro

camacho coyolar...not a bad for a quick smoke


----------



## Pag#11

AJ Bellas Artes . Left work an hour early so I can stop by my local lounge . Enjoying the atmosphere and the thousands of smokes to choose from...









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Palina El Diario from @TexaSmoke. 
Thanks brother, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina El Diario from @TexaSmoke.
> Thanks brother, I really enjoyed it!


Haha! I just pulled the La Colmena Reina you sent me out of the tupper. Cheers, bro!

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Colmena Reina courtesy of @LeatherNeck
Just sparked it, but tasty so far. Thanks, devil dog.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last Thursday and Sunday























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

One of my favorites









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This thing is about to get burnt before it heats up out here! Gotta clean the ******* pool!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig

First crack at at Aging Room F55 courtesy of @msmith1986. It has seven months of rest on it and still quite a peppery bite on first draw. Thanks Matt, hope the sun is shining for you brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Warning: feet pics
Obsidian courtesy of @Pag#11 while floating down the creek with the kiddos


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Jericho Hill and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## knilas

These never disappoint









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Saw this and couldn't resist.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Wasn't having a great day until now.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Scotchpig

huffer33 said:


> Wasn't having a great day until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I'll puff to that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

MB3 with a couple months rest.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applejaxz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Straight cut Brickhouse and Jamaican Blue Mountain Joe.....one of those days....and I'm fresh outta places to hide the bodies...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

Dang it @Hickorynut, now ima gonna hafta make me some Blue Mountain to go with this Kudzu


----------



## Olecharlie

Poured the good Scotch for this stick, both are excellent! Cigar courtesy of @genomez ,Scotch Macallan Rare Cask!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Good smoke I am sure it was sent to me but I am chaotic and disorganized so I can't find the pics that would tell me who to thank. --EDIT:: Thank you @Scotchpig
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Good smoke I am sure it was sent to me but I am chaotic and disorganized so I can't find the pics that would tell me who to thank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Probably @OneStrangeOne
Nathan loves them LFDs, and for good reason.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stupid good and inexpensive!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> Probably @*OneStrangeOne*
> Nathan loves them LFDs, and for good reason.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I don't think so he sent me an LFD football and something else I have never seen by LFD. Both are resting comfortably in my personal humidor until they acclimate, and the weather cools down. Then I will smoke them sticks.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Oh yea, the football. That intrigued me. Never did Google that one and meant to. Off I go....


kacey said:


> I don't think so he sent me an LFD football and something else I have never seen by LFD. Both are resting comfortably in my personal humidor until they acclimate, and the weather cools down. Then I will smoke them sticks.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

kacey said:


> Good smoke I am sure it was sent to me but I am chaotic and disorganized so I can't find the pics that would tell me who to thank. --EDIT:: Thank you @Scotchpig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Enjoy @kacey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Straight cut Brickhouse and Jamaican Blue Mountain Joe.....one of those days....and I'm fresh outta places to hide the bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Pig farm will do the trick!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cruising a Nomad Lancero tonight!


----------



## greasemonger

@Hickorynut I second nathans suggestion


----------



## greasemonger

MOW Armada courtesy @bellts good stuff, thanks man!


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Straight cut Brickhouse and Jamaican Blue Mountain Joe.....one of those days....and I'm fresh outta places to hide the bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Out by the septic tank with a bit of lye works well. :vs_laugh:
If ya live near a bay crab pot no buoy. :vs_laugh:
Let me know if ya need any more suggestions. :grin2:


----------



## GlassEye

Aging Room F59


----------



## mpomario

An AF SS this morning with coffee courtesy of @Pag#11. and a change of pace this evening. Thanks man. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> An AF SS this morning with coffee courtesy of @Pag#11. and a change of pace this evening. Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cruising a Nomad Lancero tonight!
> 
> View attachment 224328


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

My with dinner smoke a perennial favorite BrickHouse Traveler. With a T bone med rare and Tycaton TY's Red
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

E.P. Carrillo for golf










Rothchilde tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tuesday's and Wednesday's smokes. Had crapytalk issues.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

BOSSTANK said:


>


May I pick your brain about this cigar? If so, how did you like it, what stick is this, and how was the body of this cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

These are great with age. Same with johnny tobbaconaught 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Classic Covers 2015 and Sumatra to kick off a long weekend,


----------



## greasemonger

Very light wrapper covering a delightful binder and filler on this EZ blending session with a bucket of Sumatra coffee. Stoked about our trip to nashville today.


----------



## mpomario

Padron Maduro en Churchill. A little over a year on this and smoking and tasting great. Gonna need to get a box to put away.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My father le Bijou in Toro









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro corona #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

My favorite short smoke so far.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Alrightdriver

My fist wise man, bought this in April, and let it acclimate. Still in the first third, and it's good. Has a slight spice, but wouldn't call it peppery, and a slightly sweet finish, right in my wheelhouse. Anyone who has had both, which is better this one, the Maduro, or the blue label natural?









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> My fist wise man, bought this in April, and let it acclimate. Still in the first third, and it's good. Has a slight spice, but wouldn't call it peppery, and a slightly sweet finish, right in my wheelhouse. Anyone who has had both, which is better this one, the Maduro, or the blue label natural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


 I like the natural better myself.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Exclusivo,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like the natural better myself.


 Then that puts the natural on top of my grab list next time I visit jr.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Then that puts the natural on top of my grab list next time I visit jr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Take it for whatever it's worth to you, for the most part I also prefer the natural Padron over the Maddie.


----------



## Fusion

Yellow Cake


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Take it for whatever it's worth to you, for the most part I also prefer the natural Padron over the Maddie.


The way I figure it is, if I never try, I'll never know. The Maduro was good, so you endorsing the natural gives reason to give it a try. Who knows I might like it better. I will say the Maduro was a pretty heavy smoke that I don't think I would want as an everyday type smoke, if the natural tones that down a touch, then it could be.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

AJ new world. Flavors are black coffee, pepper, and a mild sweetness. Not a bad way to spend an evening. Very peppery though.


----------



## disco_potato

LADC Mi Amor Reserva. Mmmm mmm.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Hnemes said:


> May I pick your brain about this cigar? If so, how did you like it, what stick is this, and how was the body of this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like them all...

https://blacklabeltrading.com/?age-verified=2f93c53e9d

You can get the samples here:
https://cigarsdaily.com/product/black-label-unholy-sampler/


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like the natural better myself.





OneStrangeOne said:


> Take it for whatever it's worth to you, for the most part I also prefer the natural Padron over the Maddie.


I'll 2nd this. I'm a Maddie lover, but on both of those I like the Nattie better.


----------



## knilas

Scrumptious









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hnemes said:


> May I pick your brain about this cigar? If so, how did you like it, what stick is this, and how was the body of this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BOSSTANK said:


> I like them all...
> 
> https://blacklabeltrading.com/?age-verified=2f93c53e9d
> 
> You can get the samples here:
> https://cigarsdaily.com/product/black-label-unholy-sampler/


Here's another sampler: 
https://www.cigarking.com/black-lab...259994237&mc_cid=03c576e640&mc_eid=d5200227f3


----------



## Applejaxz

Diesel Rage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> I'll 2nd this. I'm a Maddie lover, but on both of those I like the Nattie better.


I'm like you, I'm a Maduro fan, but I've heard good things about the natural, now with you and Nathan endorsing it, i have to try one now, because the maddie I had today was very good.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Montecristo platinum toro paired with some calvados. Very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FDLA maduro at Primings lounge in Nashville, TN


----------



## Scotchpig

La Boheme courtesy of Texasmoke. It's not a Miller, but it'll do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First with this. Loved it, too bad about the wrapper issues.


----------



## Hnemes

RomaCraft Intemperance, excellent smoke for a hour drive home.


----------



## Hnemes

LeatherNeck said:


> Hnemes said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I pick your brain about this cigar? If so, how did you like it, what stick is this, and how was the body of this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSSTANK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all...
> 
> https://blacklabeltrading.com/?age-verified=2f93c53e9d
> 
> You can get the samples here:
> https://cigarsdaily.com/product/black-label-unholy-sampler/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another sampler:
> https://www.cigarking.com/black-lab...259994237&mc_cid=03c576e640&mc_eid=d5200227f3
Click to expand...

I'll have to check these out, thank you gentlemen.


----------



## ScottyB

ERDM Maduro


----------



## Kidvegas

The Bull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Courtesy of @Gumby-cr. ....much needed and really good! Salute!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

My kind of smoke! Another one from @kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Been waiting for this one for a whole month! Lol... 4 whole weeks of age!, but ive never had one, so theres no since in giving it real age when i dont know my thoughts on it...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Absolutely. Great stick.


Olecharlie said:


> My kind of smoke! Another one from @kasey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Trying this one out tonight. Through the 1st third.. pretty decent so far









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

He's just a crazy old man! smoke on! lol....I love what you got going! @OneStrangeOne is just getting soft in his old age! lmao
!


OneStrangeOne said:


> Take it for whatever it's worth to you, for the most part I also prefer the natural Padron over the Maddie.


----------



## GOT14U

Come on guys...where are the good smokes!? LMAO....ya I'm poking the bear!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Come on guys...where are the good smokes!? LMAO....ya I'm poking the bear!


I was gonna break out one of the big RG Acids tonight. Does that count?

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

How's this @GOT14U? 
Surrogates 7th Sam with a Bud Light Orange


----------



## Chris80

FANTASTIC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

close , but no seegar!


LeatherNeck said:


> How's this @GOT14U?
> Surrogates 7th Sam with a Bud Light Orange


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> He's just a crazy old man! smoke on! lol....I love what you got going! @OneStrangeOne is just getting soft in his old age! lmao
> !


If we didn't have crazy old men around there wouldn't be cigars! :vs_laugh:


----------



## ice_nyne

Chris80 said:


> FANTASTIC


Agreed. One of my faves!

I don't venture into Alec Bradley territory, but today I tried a Connecticut I received as a gift. Not bad paired with a dark rum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

ice_nyne said:


> Agreed. One of my faves!
> 
> I don't venture into Alec Bradley territory, but today I tried a Connecticut I received as a gift. Not bad paired with a dark rum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I bought a natural and a Maduro to try. I've never had one of these I'm impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay had me a Mi Querida Big one! And a CC and now a green Hornet! Loved hanging out with my boy all day today. And look forward to his world class jiu jitsu comp on Saturday! God I love me a kid!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Archmaker

About to light up my last Nica Habana which I bought in Ybaro City two years ago.


Special occasion, a good friend of mine become a dad today, will pair it with some 18yr old Coal Ila Scotch.


Cheers!


----------



## ice_nyne

Moving on to the Don Pepin Blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Been buying these and giving them away without actually trying one... finally gave it a try - very tasty!

Neighbor had the Connecticut version... he wasn't a fan thought it was too bland - I'm proud of him for finally moving on to wanting his cigars to taste like something!


----------



## GOT14U

Last one getting burnt tonight!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> close , but no seegar!


There's no birdie smilly so I'll have to settle for this one. :tease:


----------



## WNYTony

Nica 2nd courtesy of @TexaSmoke










La Duena petite robusto


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> My kind of smoke! Another one from @kasey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you are enjoying what I sent you

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Tonight's bedtime smoke Axis Mundi Archetype









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ 'Merica and Oak & Eden bourbon. Like the bouron a lot more than the rye










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSoldier

Enjoyed a Monte Desde 1935 Club Selection with an evening fire, it was relaxing and delicious.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

loadz said:


> Worth every penny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of people say great things about that stick but I had one last week and didn't really like it. Maybe it was a fluke.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> View attachment 224388
> 
> Been waiting for this one for a whole month! Lol... 4 whole weeks of age!, but ive never had one, so theres no since in giving it real age when i dont know my thoughts on it...


Those are fantastic smokes!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Chris80 said:


> FANTASTIC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good smoke, I always get a ton of cedar flavor out of them, pairs great with red or amber beers... at least for me.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Great smoke. And though I've mentioned it before I think, but ice nine, after reading cats cradle, has always been my biggest science fiction fear.. one tiny piece down the sink and all water becomes ice the world over.


ice_nyne said:


> Moving on to the Don Pepin Blue...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

PTAaron said:


> Been buying these and giving them away without actually trying one... finally gave it a try - very tasty!
> 
> Neighbor had the Connecticut version... he wasn't a fan thought it was too bland - I'm proud of him for finally moving on to wanting his cigars to taste like something!


Buying and giving away without trying?? That's a crime I'm glad you finally corrected.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

I hear they need a ton of rest to really shine.


akpreacherplayz said:


> A lot of people say great things about that stick but I had one last week and didn't really like it. Maybe it was a fluke.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

It was great! The first third was a wash, but when it kicked in... It KICKED IN!cost will prohibit them from being an every day, but gonna have to pick up the occasional 5er and give them some proper relaxation time!


Alrightdriver said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224388
> 
> Been waiting for this one for a whole month! Lol... 4 whole weeks of age!, but ive never had one, so theres no since in giving it real age when i dont know my thoughts on it...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fantastic smokes!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottyB

Hemi goodness.


----------



## Hickorynut

Lot 23 and Fleetwood SupAromatized .....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Dran said:


> It was great! The first third was a wash, but when it kicked in... It KICKED IN!cost will prohibit them from being an every day, but gonna have to pick up the occasional 5er and give them some proper relaxation time!


Petite Robusto on CP 5vers 21 or 22 $ these burn super slow. Very good smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Lot 23 and Fleetwood SupAromatized .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That was one of the fist real cigars I ever smoked, I was at the beach and went into nicks cigars. Was my first time ever in a real cigar shop and I bought a perdomo sampler of 5, and the lot 23 was my favorite of the bunch.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Aged Maduro and a cup of Foldgers


----------



## msmith1986

Cuban corona on my way to the shop here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Exactly how does one go about brewing folders into a cup to drink?


OneStrangeOne said:


> Ashton Aged Maduro and a cup of Folders,
> View attachment 224428


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Natural Padron en Churchill this morning. Trying to figure out which one I like more to order a box. I think the Maduro has a slight lead so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

ScottyB said:


> ERDM Maduro


A quick update: This is the first one of these I have had in many years and it was exactly like I remember. Sweet, thick-smoked chewy chocolatey goodness. Smoked it while fishing last night - Loved it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Exactly how does one go about brewing folders into a cup to drink?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Okay okay I'll go fix it! Autocorrect my azz


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay okay I'll go fix it! Autocorrect my azz


Was getting worried about ya Nathan. Your usually the first to rise and smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Exactly how does one go about brewing folders into a cup to drink?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Funny thing, I picked up some of the 1850 pioneer expecting it to be swill. It was actually drinkable!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Jankjr

ScottyB said:


> A quick update: This is the first one of these I have had in many years and it was exactly like I remember. Sweet, thick-smoked chewy chocolatey goodness. Smoked it while fishing last night - Loved it.


I always have ERDM Choix Supreme and Flor de Llaneza resting. As a wise man has repeatedly said, with age, "tobacco crack."


----------



## kacey

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ashton Aged Maduro and a cup of Foldgers
> View attachment 224428


Folgers with a good cigar. I am calling the cigar police. :wink2:

I take it you use a pre-ground coffee. Like a dark coffee or a light roast?


----------



## greasemonger

King is Dead with some hotel keurig brekfast blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

kacey said:


> Folgers with a good cigar. I am calling the cigar police. :wink2:
> 
> I take it you use a pre-ground coffee. Like a dark coffee or a light roast?


I'm at the in-laws for a couple of days, so I have to make do, every time we're here I tell myself that next time I will bring some real coffee but I never do, I gifted the Fil some good coffee a couple of times and he seems to like it, he also saved it for the next time we came out, we only make it out here a couple of times a year. 
At home I get fresh whole bean, a weeks worth at a time.


----------



## Pag#11

Nice tasty stick courtesy of @kacey. Thank you









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe Ken

Perdomo Natural Fresco Churchill


----------



## kacey

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm at the in-laws for a couple of days, so I have to make do, every time we're here I tell myself that next time I will bring some real coffee but I never do, I gifted the Fil some good coffee a couple of times and he seems to like it, he also saved it for the next time we came out, we only make it out here a couple of times a year.
> At home I get fresh whole bean, a weeks worth at a time.


Ya I get my beans shipped to me every other week from Black Rifle Coffee. I just take coffee with me so I don't have to hear my wife complain when we are visiting my family, or hers. Being ex-Navy I will drink any coffee, but my wife likes hers dark with lots of Coffee Mate Vanilla.


----------



## huffer33

Had a San Cristobal Ovation last night but didn't have my phone on me to take a pic. This 22-year salute from 2014 possibly from Nathan through the pass for Fuente Friday today.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

GOT14U said:


> Last one getting burnt tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Okay that's got my attention what is it?

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

JH Lancero


----------



## GOT14U

Honestly I don't remember the brand... @bobbya08 told me about them...it's a budget lancers and they have turned out well. I will try to figure it out...lol


huffer33 said:


> Okay that's got my attention what is it?
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

Room 101 master collection 1. These will be gooood winter smokes.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> Honestly I don't remember the brand... @bobbya08 told me about them...it's a budget lancers and they have turned out well. I will try to figure it out...lol


Sinistro Habana Vieja

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

will be grabbing more of these...absolute flavor bomb...a bit mild but very tasty


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Sinistro Habana Vieja
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Ya what he said!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hnemes

Going to be smoking a papas fritas corona tonight hopefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Ooooh fancy band!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'ATELIER Lancero,


----------



## Olecharlie

CroMagnon mode 5 Maduro! Beautiful oily dark wrapper, delicious indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Olecharlie said:


> CroMagnon mode 5 Maduro! Beautiful oily dark wrapper, delicious indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an excellent smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yes and very well balanced. Going on my favorite list today!


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm at the in-laws for a couple of days, so I have to make do, every time we're here I tell myself that next time I will bring some real coffee but I never do, I gifted the Fil some good coffee a couple of times and he seems to like it, he also saved it for the next time we came out, we only make it out here a couple of times a year.
> At home I get fresh whole bean, a weeks worth at a time.


If you were there for a couple weeks I would mail you some, since it's a couple days you will have to tough it out I guess.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Poured the good Scotch for this stick, both are excellent! Cigar courtesy of @genomez ,Scotch Macallan Rare Cask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Hnemes

Olecharlie said:


> Yes and very well balanced. Going on my favorite list today!


I have never had a RomaCraft stick that I didn't absolutely enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy Friday everybody









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> If you were there for a couple weeks I would mail you some, since it's a couple days you will have to tough it out I guess.


It's all good! I'm pretty sure that I'll survive!


----------



## genomez

My first Regina thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> My first Regina thanks to @Olecharlie


That's a Nicaraguan blend, let me know how it rolls out!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> That's a Nicaraguan blend, let me know how it rolls out!


I'm only 10 minutes in but I'm already on their website!


----------



## Hnemes

Olecharlie said:


> That's a Nicaraguan blend, let me know how it rolls out!


Ahh me too I will definitely be lurking waiting to hear about this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> My first Regina thanks to @Olecharlie


I still have the one @Olecharlie sent me. i will try them all when it cools down some. Too hot to even enjoy them right now.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> I still have the one @Olecharlie sent me. i will try them all when it cools down some. Too hot to even enjoy them right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I bet you won't be disappointed. I'm shocked at how solid this thing is for such a small operation.


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> I bet you won't be disappointed. I'm shocked at how solid this thing is for such a small operation.


I love small operations. Less overhead, more passion.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## RockyMountainHigh

One of my favorites.


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Raven and a Wisacre Gotta Get Up To Get Down Coffee Milk Stout


----------



## TheSoldier

Enjoying a Monte Pepe Mendez Pilotico, I'm enjoying this one a lot, to me it's pretty reminiscent of a CC


----------



## Olecharlie

BLT Bishops Blend with Macallan 12 and a piece of extra dark chocolate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My Fuente Friday
This cigar is NOT pairing well with this rum. Scotch it is!







Deep earth tones, slightly mineral on top, rich deep black coffee on the finish. Dry smoke. Short finish. Switching to water. This rum goes great with Padron. Not so much with this stick. 







to the fingertips 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Olecharlie said:


> BLT Bishops Blend with Macallan 12 and a piece of extra dark chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And a piece of dark chocolate?? I must try this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Chris80 said:


> And a piece of dark chocolate?? I must try this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir very enjoyable!


----------



## csk415

Smoking good @Ewood.


----------



## Ewood

csk415 said:


> Smoking good @Ewood.


They're delicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ewood said:


> They're delicious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are. Thanks for splitting the box up.


----------



## Hnemes

I can’t wait to try the ones I got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Chris80 said:


> My Fuente Friday
> This cigar is NOT pairing well with this rum. Scotch it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep earth tones, slightly mineral on top, rich deep black coffee on the finish. Dry smoke. Short finish. Switching to water. This rum goes great with Padron. Not so much with this stick.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the Añejo fresh or aged?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Jankjr said:


> Is the Añejo fresh or aged?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


There's about 3 years on all my loose Añejo s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Maybe 2 years. I don’t label them. Maybe I should, my memory.....what were we talking about again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Chris80 said:


> Maybe 2 years. I don't label them. Maybe I should, my memory.....what were we talking about again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laughing, I never label my stuff either. I'm surprised the HC didn't pair well but it can be on the dry side. Maybe Zacapa or a good bourbon would be worth a try in the future.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

This ones for you @msmith1986! I finally got the guts to try one! Lol


----------



## Chris80

Jankjr said:


> Laughing, I never label my stuff either. I'm surprised the HC didn't pair well but it can be on the dry side. Maybe Zacapa or a good bourbon would be worth a try in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Normally I have Glenlivet or Jameson with a Fuente but I wanted to try this out. Plus i finished this bottle to make room for another. Hmmmm another bottle of HC or something different? Or more cigars. Choices choices choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

So good.


Rabidawise said:


> This ones for you @msmith1986! I finally got the guts to try one! Lol


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Jankjr said:


> Laughing, I never label my stuff either. I'm surprised the HC didn't pair well but it can be on the dry side. Maybe Zacapa or a good bourbon would be worth a try in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Normally I have Glenlivet or Jameson with Fuente. I wanted to try this out however. Plus, this finished the bottle so I can either, get another bottle, try something new, get more cigars, or put the $ in the kids colle....hmmmm choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Chris80 said:


> Normally I have Glenlivet or Jameson with a Fuente but I wanted to try this out. Plus i finished this bottle to make room for another. Hmmmm another bottle of HC or something different? Or more cigars. Choices choices choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A nice Fuente deserves a pour or two of Macallan rare cask or if you really want to step it up a pour or two of 25 yr. the kids won't know the difference! :vs_cool:


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Normally I have Glenlivet or Jameson with Fuente. I wanted to try this out however. Plus, this finished the bottle so I can either, get another bottle, try something new, get more cigars, or put the $ in the kids colle....hmmmm choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the first one didn't post hahaha. Rum at its finest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No thought expended or needed to enjoy this CAO Brazilia GOL....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

Chris80 said:


> Normally I have Glenlivet or Jameson with a Fuente but I wanted to try this out. Plus i finished this bottle to make room for another. Hmmmm another bottle of HC or something different? Or more cigars. Choices choices choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ummmmm
Why limit yourself?? HC and something different plus cigars. >


----------



## Chris80

kacey said:


> ummmmm
> Why limit yourself?? HC and something different plus cigars. >


I liked the rum a lot but I like scotch just a little better I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Holding together nicely!


----------



## Travoline

AB Prensado, this has been in my humidor for years. Thought it would be a rocket so I wouldn't even give it away. I was way wrong, this thing is fantastic. I will now be getting more to have on hand.


----------



## Ewood

Papas Fritas with @Hnemes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Ewood said:


> Papas Fritas with @Hnemes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent stick at an excellent price. Thanks for the good conversation sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> This ones for you @msmith1986! I finally got the guts to try one! Lol


Good stuff, but don't need guts for those. I think those are the best "strong" smoke that seems rather tame to me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Illusione Singulare 2018 & Yamazaki 12










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Westside Threat said:


> Illusione Singulare 2018 & Yamazaki 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


How do you like that cigar and what are your thoughts on the yamazaki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Good stuff, but don't need guts for those. I think those are the best "strong" smoke that seems rather tame to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You must be rubbing off on me. Definitely a full, strong smoke, but no negative effects! It smoke great with a glass of Michter's Single Barrel while I watched the new Tomb Raider! I'll be getting some more of those!


----------



## Pag#11

5 Vegas classic..it's a pretty good smoke considering I paid $1.00 for it. Classic? I wouldn't say so.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Hnemes said:


> How do you like that cigar and what are your thoughts on the yamazaki?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first 1/3 of the cigar was very disappointing and uneventful. Too light, nothing interesting. At the half way point (where Im at), things have transitioned with a tremendous amount of white pepper, cedar, pollen and brown butter. Lets see where it goes. Every moment its becoming richer and more delicious.

Yamazaki 12 is good but not worth the money that these trendy, Japanese whiskeys are going for IMO. I purchased this bottle maybe two years ago while it was still reasonable. Red apple, dark honey, toasted grains and candle wax. They pair well.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> EZ Raven and a Wisacre Gotta Get Up To Get Down Coffee Milk Stout


Where did you find one of my local brews?? I'll be down at the taproom next weekend. REI is opening a new store here and they're having a celebration at the Wiseacre taproom.


----------



## Hnemes

Westside Threat said:


> The first 1/3 of the cigar was very disappointing and uneventful. Too light, nothing interesting. At the half way point (where Im at), things have transitioned with a tremendous amount of white pepper, cedar, pollen and brown butter. Lets see where it goes. Every moment its becoming richer and more delicious.
> 
> Yamazaki 12 is good but not worth the money that these trendy, Japanese whiskeys are going for IMO. I purchased this bottle maybe two years ago while it was still reasonable. Red apple, dark honey, toasted grains and candle wax. They pair well.


Hmm keep us posted I'm interested in hearing more about this cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

FFOX


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

say what ya will I like em


----------



## BKurt

Oliva Seri V Melanio.. first time smoking this and I'm literally blown (see what I did there) away! I'm only a couple months into the cigar world and this was included in one of my first cigar purchases but never got around to smoking it. I bought it because of the good reviews but I was a little gun-shy firing it up because I thought it would be too strong for me. I hate having that nauseous/spinning feeling. 

Anyways, decided that after a couple months it had a little bit of rest on it and it was time for me to put my "big boy pants" on and ..... Boy was I thoroughly pleased.. so many transitions! And I was floored when I had a note of black cherry taste come through. I'm into my final third now and it's still transitioning. I can see why there's so much hype around this stick. Got to get me more of these for sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 64 Anni


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @Sammy63 it was great!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last night. I liked it, but wasn't blown away.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Archmaker

Starting my morning out. To hot in the evening to smoke been in the 90's even at 9pm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Roth and Peets MDB









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Opus X Lost City 2015


----------



## Olecharlie

Iced Coffee with an EZ Doughnut! These Doughnuts are great and low calories!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

guy on the radio was talking about how back in the day a 54 rg was considered to large and a fad that would die out...now u can find an absurd 90 rg...past 70 is just nuts


----------



## Olecharlie

BKurt said:


> Oliva Seri V Melanio.. first time smoking this and I'm literally blown (see what I did there) away! I'm only a couple months into the cigar world and this was included in one of my first cigar purchases but never got around to smoking it. I bought it because of the good reviews but I was a little gun-shy firing it up because I thought it would be too strong for me. I hate having that nauseous/spinning feeling.
> 
> Anyways, decided that after a couple months it had a little bit of rest on it and it was time for me to put my "big boy pants" on and ..... Boy was I thoroughly pleased.. so many transitions! And I was floored when I had a note of black cherry taste come through. I'm into my final third now and it's still transitioning. I can see why there's so much hype around this stick. Got to get me more of these for sure.


Never worry much about strength, if it happens have a Root Beer handy the sugar will off set the Vit N. The V isn't a high N stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Where did you find one of my local brews?? I'll be down at the taproom next weekend. REI is opening a new store here and they're having a celebration at the Wiseacre taproom.


 In Nashvegas. Grabbed up 10 sixers since it cant behad at home.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> In Nashvegas. Grabbed up 10 sixers since it cant behad at home.


If you like those, I'll try to remember to grab you a few bottles of Astronaut Status when it comes out this year.


----------



## genomez

My first Papas Fritas. Mikey likes it.


----------



## greasemonger

Recovery mode with an EZ Never Dead and Sumatra


----------



## Tulse

Giving me that Bill Withers Lovely Day feelin.


----------



## Hnemes

genomez said:


> My first Papas Fritas. Mikey likes it.


I had my first papas fritas last night and I was very shocked at how good the stick was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

I've been rather lax about posting here... that time of year. It's hot as hell here and I'm an HVAC guy.

I've smoked sticks from @ebnash, @BigPuffer, @Rabidawise, and @msmith1986. Thank you guys.

This one last night from @JtAv8tor's cat naming. I've got to say, this was mighty fine. Looking for. Sweet deal on a fiver of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Really surprised by this stick. Enjoying the heck out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Almost picked one of these up at the B&M a few days ago. I just hate paying B&M prices at the sad excuses for B&Ms near me. They are all basically bong shops with a humidor in the corner.


Matfam1 said:


> I've been rather lax about posting here... that time of year. It's hot as hell here and I'm an HVAC guy.
> 
> I've smoked sticks from @ebnash, @BigPuffer, @Rabidawise, and @msmith1986. Thank you guys.
> 
> This one last night from @JtAv8tor's cat naming. I've got to say, this was mighty fine. Looking for. Sweet deal on a fiver of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to smoke one of these. Bought a 5er. Sent 4 to other brothers. Been resting the one I kept.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> I need to smoke one of these. Bought a 5er. Sent 4 to other brothers. Been resting the one I kept.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Seems rude of me to smoke one of your gifts before you have tried one. Quite enjoying it, thanks Tex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Seems rude of me to smoke one of your gifts before you have tried one. Quite enjoying it, thanks Tex!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, I have smoked very few things I purchased. I have been smoking gifted sticks for months.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I was close to buying one Thursday at my BnM but ended up with a AJ Bellas Artes @Matfam1 good to see ya, hope all is well.
Bought a 5ver of the RP royal vintage cheap on the devils site. Wasn't expecting much myself . Ended up being a very tasty stick. Will grab more when out especially since there cheaper than the 90 and 92 @Maxh92

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender Lancero,


----------



## huffer33

I'm through the first third now and this is excellent. Coco nice spice some nuts easy draw and lots of smoke. If you didn't grab a tenner Holts has them for even less now close to 4 bucks each in a box.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## George007

Padron 1926


----------



## Archun

Muestra de Saka Exclusivo


----------



## genomez

MF The Judge


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

illusione mj12...so so good


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


>


First one of those... pretty good


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> First one of those... pretty good


They age really well. I had one ROTT that was decent, but the one I got from @poppajon75 with over a year on it was off the chain.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> They age really well. I had one ROTT that was decent, but the one I got from @poppajon75 with over a year on it was off the chain.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Mmmmm. Those cream puffs are tasty.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## porchsmoke

First post. Hoping I'm doing this right.

My first Long Live the King









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Can't complain about these!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Tried one of the a few years back and ABSOLUTELY hated it. I'm going to give it another go, Best Seller....we'll see....








Very earthy and sweet. I never smoke Cameroon wrappers so that's definitely what sets this apart from what I'm used to. I have to say the first puffs are very tasty. Also, I match lit this before cutting the cap. Interesting. 
So far just grass and wrapper sweetness. Let's see how it developes.

The draw is a bit snug but notes of almonds and hazelnut creamer are coming through. The aroma coming off of this stick is exquisite. Looser draw and it would be better IMO. Let's keep it going.














Absolutely no complaints about this stick. The draw opened up and that ash just fell off as I'm typing this. I'm glad I bought two!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

MoW Puro Authentico corona









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

<———— done got drunk lol

:drinking: comon slot i need cigar money


----------



## TexaSmoke

Slow night at work.
Hanging out with this CAO Italia I got from @OneStrangeOne 
Its got a little over 4 years on it and its by far the tastiest CAO I've tried, though I haven't tried many. 
Thanks, Nathan.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> They age really well. I had one ROTT that was decent, but the one I got from @poppajon75 with over a year on it was off the chain.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I was impressed... somebody on here is always smoking those so i got a 5er to see whats up... i will get more


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been playing this same machine for over 3 hrs and still havent lost... chain smoking cigars and free beer... life is good

Ok i will stop spamming the pic thread






Maybe


----------



## Olecharlie

LA Mission L'Atelier Toro, Dark Mexican Lager, with some friends at a great Lounge in Nashville!























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me some head from 2017 today while firing up the Weber....we don't care if it's 115 out. Pick of the night was a Caleveras 17 since my 18 are still in the freezer!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

porchsmoke said:


> First post. Hoping I'm doing this right.
> 
> My first Long Live the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next! Nuff said!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Next! Nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


 What is the cigar.
Label looks like something I got from Ford on Fifth st Scottsdale.


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> What is the cigar.
> Label looks like something I got from Ford on Fifth st Scottsdale.


BLTC Deliverance

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> BLTC Deliverance
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Thank you


Of course, my horse. Hope you are enjoying vacay.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> They age really well. I had one ROTT that was decent, but the one I got from @poppajon75 with over a year on it was off the chain.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I need to try these ...CP has boxes of Robusto for $125 at the moment

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Diploma under the rising full moon.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

I saw that. They're good. A little light for me to buy a box though. I get a 5er at a time.


Pag#11 said:


> I need to try these ...CP has boxes of Robusto for $125 at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Quick smoke while daughter took a nap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

What I needed tonight. Something nice and smooth on the milder side. I keep trying the fuller bodied smokes but this is my kind of smoke.


----------



## Cossie

E.P. Carrillo "Perez Carrillo" what a smooth, elegant tricky cigar this is.

First off, thank you olecharlie for the public ambush at the cigar shop.

He brought me this one and a few other goodies when we met up. What a prince.










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

GOT14U said:


> Got me some head from 2017 today while firing up the Weber.


Ahhh, to be a newlywed again.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> BLTC Deliverance
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


You poor bastard...you order from them! Lol...sorry it's a local joke 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Ahhh, to be a newlywed again.


Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Ya that's a Umbagago to finish tonight off. 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TheSoldier

Today was a Flores y Rodriguez CVR day, pleasantly surprised by this stick as I expected it to be smoother bodied then it really was.


----------



## knilas

Applejaxz said:


> Diesel Rage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## WNYTony

A little Asylum for a dump run this afternoon










JDN Consul tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

Crux Epicure and Fleetwood SupAromatized on Sunday morn.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and my LAST cup of stale Foldgers for a while!


----------



## Archmaker

Everything is now going. The coffee, the cigar, and what you see in the background will in a few hours will be pecan smoked bacon!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Undercrown and my LAST cup of stale Foldgers for a while!
> 
> View attachment 224566


Lol, does that mean vacation is over @OneStrangeOne?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Archmaker said:


> Everything is now going. The coffee, the cigar, and what you see in the background will in a few hours will be pecan smoked bacon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Gotta love making your own bacon. I just picked up supplies to do some myself. Hoping for next weekend.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool morning for a smoke and good coffee!


----------



## genomez

Another MB3 with coffee on this rainy morning


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Undercrown and my LAST cup of stale Foldgers for a while!
> View attachment 224566


The torture is almost over brother, soon it will be LFD' s and real coffee!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Lol, does that mean vacation is over @OneStrangeOne?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, got the grandkids BTS stuff taken care of, after I finish this UC I'll make sure the In-laws house is in order and head back. It's a 6hr drive, the wife will let me smoke a pipe in her car but no cigar's.


----------



## WABOOM

Sunday morning Churchill. Melanio is in my top 5 favorite NC's.
I've always wondered why Oliva chose to attach the name Serie V to it. It's not even similar to the regular "Ligero Especiale". I suppose they blended the Melanio right after the V Ligero got Cigar of the Year and wanted to ride their own coat tails. I love both blends, but they aren't similar to each other in any way.


----------



## Kidvegas

Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Oliva Connecticut. This came with an Oliva sampler that had MB3S, Os, Gs, and Melanio Vs. It's not bad. I haven't had a bad Oliva yet. It's just kind of boring. I have found that with most Connecticut wrappers, though. I guess I just need more ZING!

If these come in a sampler pack again, I think they'll get relegated to the guest tupperdor or put in my work humidor.










Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## kacey

Archmaker said:


> Everything is now going. The coffee, the cigar, and what you see in the background will in a few hours will be pecan smoked bacon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If ya need some help with that Bacon just let me know.


----------



## Pag#11

Out for a Sunday morning stroll. Smoke courtesy @kacey thanks Pal









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe Ken

Capadura 898 robusto


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Out for a Sunday morning stroll. Smoke courtesy @*kacey* thanks Pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Your welcome


----------



## genomez

Always a solid smoke


----------



## Tulse

Speaking of solids....


----------



## Fusion

On a cool Sunday morning before the heat arrives, expecting 103F


----------



## George007

Opus x lost city. Again.... I think I am hooked! I bought a box!


----------



## Chris80

Shaver702 said:


> Quick smoke while daughter took a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughter will nap for hours, unless I light up a stogie, then she's wide awake. Lucky man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Starting off great! Really enjoy the offerings by CH.


----------



## genomez

I sure thought a box of 50 Papas Fritas would last a long time but these things are so good I sure doubt it now.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mode 5 and a Founders Porter, both are full of







chocolate goodness! This is my after lunch dessert!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @Dran, my first Gurkha. My will is up to date, just in case.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Currently 75 degrees and partly sunny. For some reason I have to say that in a weather person's voice when I dictate it to the phone.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## SilkyJ

The Tabernacle double corona 
After a really long 76 hrs at work, I thought I deserved a long cigar. Work's been stressing me out more than normal the last few weeks so I'll apologize in advance for drinking too much tonight lol.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## genomez




----------



## Maxh92

Not a bad stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Tasty









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@porchsmoke, Welcome to the forum! Be sure to check out the Newbie trade sampler and noob PIF in the cigars on the move section once you get a few more posts under your belt! Great way to get some interaction with other members and try some new cigars!


----------



## SilkyJ

Another tasty stick from @WNYTony


----------



## Chris80

Romeo Y Julieta Love Story









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Giving this a try, special thanks to @MattyIce for shooting it my way

Really pleased through the first third. Looking forward to the next two
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Applejaxz

Want to thank @knilas for the recommendation of this cigar here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Sweet finish for the night









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Another long day. Mr Padilla and I are sitting here waiting for Mr Storm to get all loud and stuff....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Jankjr

Rare two stick day for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ FHK and a cup of Costa Rican!


----------



## Rabidawise

MF Le Bijou courtesy of @BOSSTANK, thanks man!


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> Thanks to @Dran, my first Gurkha. My will is up to date, just in case.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the verdict??


----------



## Scotchpig

Rabidawise said:


> And the verdict??


I nubbed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sobremesa americano before I start a 4 day work marathon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Punch signature Courtesy of @kacey thanks .
Rough start but it's warming up.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Just getting started on my first ever Herrera Esteli. Ten minutes in and it is very nice so far.


----------



## SilkyJ

Sobremesa from @WNYTony 
One of the ones he sent I was most excited about but probably least impressed with so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Tennessee Waltz










Aladino Cazador


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Black and Sumatran.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio and Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

RP Edge while fishing last evening courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Big smoke, GOOD smoke, lasted me till way after dark when the Wally-Eyes started hitting.


----------



## huffer33

Breakfast of Champions









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

Time for this big boy to meet his maker.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying a cheap favorite on this very nice, cool, rainy morning. Maria Mancini en Robusto Largo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro on an overcast Monday








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Monday


----------



## Christophe Ken

Tasty... Indeed


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

-cdn.com/20180730/6ed5cc29fbf45fb0c7382b2e29e98606.

That's the 2nd one I've had out of a 5er. Definitely gonna have to buy more, not sure the other 3 will last. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


>


I'm used to seeing what you're smoking in the ash tray. For a minute I was confused. That's easy to do on a Monday.


----------



## genomez

AF Best Seller


----------



## Dran

genomez said:


> AF Best Seller


 It's my Friday! I think I'll join you with his little brother later on!


----------



## porchsmoke

Took the wife and daughter shopping today... Cheap stick time!

I'm still pretty new to cigars so I don't have all the nuanced flavors learned on my pallette. This is a light smoke but starting out okay tasting so far.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff Sumatra and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Kidvegas

La Palina Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Not sure the specifics on this big old boy I found in the bottom of the cooler.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

Romeo anejo. Meh.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Fabulous Favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Tennessee Waltz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladino Cazador


Tony what did you think of the Waltz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

EZ Butter. So far... great construction and I can see why they called it Butter.
I hope the whole thing is this good and has no issues.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Decent stick, courtesy of @TexaSmoke









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Diesel Double Perfecto, another great smoke courtesy of @BOSSTANK! Largest RG I've had to date!


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Completely happy with how this stick is holding up. Really decent smoke in my opinion, which being new to the cigar game doesn't amount for much.

But I do have to say, so far all the guys on this forum have been totally helpful and have gone out of their way to make a new guy feel welcome.

So a huge thanks to all of yall for creating a place where a new guy feels welcome and doesn't feel dumb for voicing his questions or opinions









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> Diesel Double Perfecto, another great smoke courtesy of @BOSSTANK! Largest RG I've had to date!


You and @huffer33 with your double perfectos!..mmmmm good woohoo!.....I need to dig me up one for later this week.....now where did I store em....... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> I'm used to seeing what you're smoking in the ash tray. For a minute I was confused. That's easy to do on a Monday.


:wink2:

Am I the only one who washes their ashtrays? I do so about once a month.

That was my first Judge... loads of pepper...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Diesel Double Perfecto, another great smoke courtesy of @BOSSTANK! Largest RG I've had to date!


Nice! I had forgot about that one...


----------



## Hnemes

Didn’t take a picture due to walking the pooch but I puffed on another papas fritas. Such good flavor put a stick that’s relatively inexpensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> You and @huffer33 with your double perfectos!..mmmmm good woohoo!.....I need to dig me up one for later this week.....now where did I store em.......
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It's a great smoke! Not as heavy as I would have expected, but that might be due to still being able to taste that Le Bijou from last night!


----------



## Pag#11

TobaccoKenny said:


> Completely happy with how this stick is holding up. Really decent smoke in my opinion, which being new to the cigar game doesn't amount for much.
> 
> But I do have to say, so far all the guys on this forum have been totally helpful and have gone out of their way to make a new guy feel welcome.
> 
> So a huge thanks to all of yall for creating a place where a new guy feels welcome and doesn't feel dumb for voicing his questions or opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


We were all Noob's at one time or another. Some of these Gents have been smoking for 50 years ...that's alot of cigars my friend. .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Great Smoke


----------



## WNYTony

A little something from a brother elsewhere - a Pantheon Imperator
This is a nice hidden gem - AJ Fernandez and under $3 !












Olecharlie said:


> Tony what did you think of the Waltz?


They are in my top 5 Charlie - I've bought a couple of boxes of these since they came out.


----------



## mpomario

First of this size. Profile was very consistent among the sizes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Another night of fishing, this time with an OMB3, courtesy of @Alrightdriver. Fantastic long smoke and a great evening at the river.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UC Maduro coronet before breakfast. Tasty.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

EZ blending sessions. First one of these I had exploded. this one was so tight the Modus wouldn't get it and I cut off an extra inch.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Shaver702

Chris80 said:


> My daughter will nap for hours, unless I light up a stogie, then she's wide awake. Lucky man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me....There was been plenty of times I have lit a smoke, took two puffs, then awake.....

I have learned to light up the small cigars....


----------



## mpomario

Great one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

If you told me I can only smoke Cabaiguans for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be opposed to the idea.

Citrusy, nutty, floral.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> If you told me I can only smoke Cabaiguans for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be opposed to the idea.
> 
> Citrusy, nutty, floral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


This is all I needed to hear. I have looked at these numerous times and haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

From the beautiful mind of Christian Eiroa and the generous humidor of @Sophie0503 comes this tasty stick, the Eiroa: The First 20 Years. Pairing it with Bulleit Rye and not disappointed in either so far. Enjoying this rainy day off. @Tulse told me he had a friend that was a tobacconist and this stick made his top 5. So far it isn't that high on my list, but its early on and it does have a brilliant start. Eager to see where this goes.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Inch









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Aging Room Bin No. 1


----------



## Sophie0503

TexaSmoke said:


> From the beautiful mind of Christian Eiroa and the generous humidor of @Sophie0503 comes this tasty stick, the Eiroa: The First 20 Years. Pairing it with Bulleit Rye and not disappointed in either so far. Enjoying this rainy day off. @Tulse told me he had a friend that was a tobacconist and this stick made his top 5. So far it isn't that high on my list, but its early on and it does have a brilliant start. Eager to see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


i hope it turns out well toward the end brother, I do love the puros, and that's a goodn, hope you like 'er brother.. have a goodn sir..


----------



## Fusion

This Broken Sword from a trade with @WNYTony super little smoke, thank you Tony


----------



## knilas

Goodn









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Sophie0503

genomez said:


> AF Best Seller


some of my go to's for sure right there..


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> If you told me I can only smoke Cabaiguans for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be opposed to the idea.
> 
> Citrusy, nutty, floral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think they are amazing. I'm down to one left, thinking about ordering more.


----------



## Sophie0503

in the process of moving some of my arrowheads to put up some harley shadow boxes and enjoying my first brick house maddie thanks @Olecharlie, yup it's raining so me and ole ghost are sorta house bound today.. thanks Charlie, ya'll have a goodn..


----------



## ScottyB

Padron Maduro, Londres I think. I really like this smaller size.


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's Tuesday, I'm done work early time to enjoy Tatuaje Tuesday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel Evolution strong nutty sweet not a lot of pepper. I had a box between smoking and what not, not so many.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

NL 25th Annie


----------



## porchsmoke

My first time trying one of these










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

porchsmoke said:


> My first time trying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## porchsmoke

kacey said:


> How was it?


I'm just about into the second third of the stick. It's a pretty light smoke with a smooth taste which is slightly nutty to me. It's good for before dinner which is when I'm smoking it. If I were to knock it for something, it's that it does not hold ash well at all.

I'd definitely smoke it again when I'm in the mood for something light/ inexpensive.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

I like this in any size I've tried.


----------



## BKurt

My first 1964 maduro (hermoso). Phenomenal smoke


----------



## Scotchpig

Amazon Basin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Cleaned the ashtray in honor of Bosstank. Took some scrubbing with Bar Keepers Friend. Twinkles like new now.


----------



## MattT

Skull and Bones...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Very loose draw and a dead spot on the foot. Tried lighting it three times now. Hmmmm







Look at the smoke billowing out of this black spot! Literally like a smoke machine.








Horrible burn. Draw is good now however. Typical Maduro flavors. Nothing standing out. I would buy another to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoy these short Torpedos with a nice V cut.


----------



## George007

What else do you do after a great day? Opus X Lost City and DP 2009


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Lost and Found "pepper cream soda". Not sure what it used to be but it was a 2014 re-release of some much older release. Interesting story behind these.


----------



## GOT14U

George007 said:


> What else do you do after a great day? Opus X Lost City and DP 2009


Glad one of us had a great day! I almost put my notice in today myself. Smoke on!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Chris80

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoy these short Torpedos with a nice V cut.


Those are so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Going much better than my day did.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> Going much better than my day did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


One of my favorites at any price point.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

My day.
Started with a RM 101 Fine Ash exclusive....very good stick!















Next was a Proper smoke...in my top 5 for sure. This thing was ROTT-oft and killer. (Out the freezer) thanks to Mario for showing me this one. May buy another box. One is not enough.








What's left of a Mi Quarida...pequin pequin...








Now slowing things down with a L40...has a little crack but isn't affecting it at all. 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

I need to pull the trigger on a fiver! Been in my shopping cart for months!


greasemonger said:


> Aging Room Bin No. 1


----------



## TexaSmoke

RP Decade and a Fat Tire









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal, panatela and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## csk415




----------



## Dran

Thanks @MattyIce! Gran Habano,a bit out of my comfort zone, but pretty tasty!


----------



## mpomario

BnM house blend by Recluse. San Andreas Maduro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Shaver702 said:


> Trust me....There was been plenty of times I have lit a smoke, took two puffs, then awake.....
> 
> I have learned to light up the small cigars....


That's where pipes come in to play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last call with a proper stick! Man this is my second of the evening that's how good these are...please don't order them tho....not your cup of tea I'm sure!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Oh this country roads and moonshine!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

This retro-hale on this proper is something else! just my .02


----------



## mpomario

Those Proper are fantastic. So one more for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Dran said:


> Thanks @MattyIce! Gran Habano,a bit out of my comfort zone, but pretty tasty!
> View attachment 224768


Man I loves these. Tried a bunch of other gran Habanos but these are the only ones i buy more of!


----------



## BOSSTANK

I believe this is my favorite from BLTC


----------



## LeatherNeck

Custom roll from Grey Ashes in Ybor City, Tampa, FL.


----------



## WNYTony

TAA for Tat Tuesday


----------



## akpreacherplayz

One of my favorites!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thanks @TexaSmoke

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo 12yr


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> One of my favorites!
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Yes, sir. Fine smokes, indeed.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Beuso Olancho and Sumatra today,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Beuso Olancho and Sumatra today,
> View attachment 224778


Excellent choice @OneStrangeOne enjoy all the Bueso's but this and the Habano really float my boat.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I'll have a Danish and Kona please....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

20q2 by Oscar Valiadaire good yard work cogar. Light pepper on side of tongue heavy pepper on tetrohale
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Warped Floor De Valle Cristales

Very unique. Desert like. Smoke has texture and mouth feel of heavy cream. Hints of the non-orange part of a creamsicle. Bit of sugar cookie, maybe graham cracker. Honestly have no clue how I'm tastng any of this.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Morning everyone. I still need deliverance in many ways.....always a good smoke though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Madderduro

new release from mf!!! didn't even know about this one til I saw it at the local b&m today...had to try it rott


----------



## SilkyJ

Madderduro said:


> new release from mf!!! didn't even know about this one til I saw it at the local b&m today...had to try it rott


How are they? The shop here just got them in and I was thinking about grabbing one.


----------



## Madderduro

buy more than one...after the first one you'll regret it if u don't have a few others...absurdly good smoke lots of dried fruit, subtle earthy tones, honey, nuts...nice complexity smooth almost silky smoke...a tad mild but very very good...its impressive maybe the best mf


----------



## SilkyJ

Madderduro said:


> buy more than one...after the first one you'll regret it if u don't have a few others...absurdly good smoke lots of dried fruit, subtle earthy tones, honey, nuts...nice complexity smooth almost silky smoke...a tad mild but very very good...its impressive maybe the best mf


Thanks, sounds great. I'll put them on my grocery list for my Friday shopping trip.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Almost forgot to take a pic


----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> new release from mf!!! didn't even know about this one til I saw it at the local b&m today...had to try it rott


I haven't heard about that ether... gotta get my hands on one of those...

What's your thoughts on this stick?

Ahh never mind I see you answered that already... now I want even more


----------



## BOSSTANK

I’m so jealous of your B&Ms... mine are a joke...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yep. My "B&Ms" are head shops with small humidors.


BOSSTANK said:


> I'm so jealous of your B&Ms... mine are a joke...


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wish I could find a 5pk of those but all I’m seeing are boxes so far...


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> Wish I could find a 5pk of those but all I'm seeing are boxes so far...


??? 5pk of what?


----------



## Fusion

A Padilla today


----------



## Pag#11

Fusion said:


> A Padilla today


How's it smoking? Great prices to be had on these. Question is are they worth it?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

1st Nubduro. Spicy! start. Cocoa and coffee rest of the way.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pag#11 said:


> How's it smoking? Great prices to be had on these. Question is are they worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Rott yesterday, yes, very good, well worth it IMO


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> ??? 5pk of what?


The new MF La Gran Oferta


----------



## genomez




----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> Yep. My "B&Ms" are head shops with small humidors.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


My local has a large selection but nothing Boutique. They brag about only carrying main stream stuff.

I can get that stuff for 1/4 the price on cbid, just saying...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> My local has a large selection but nothing Boutique. They brag about only carrying main stream stuff.
> 
> I can get that stuff for 1/4 the price on cbid, just saying...


That's all I can find within 60 miles. That kinda drive really drives the price point up when you factor in gas

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> That's all I can find within 60 miles. That kinda drive really drives the price point up when you factor in gas
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


With the tax in California, I simply do not buy local. Can't justify it. I would like to support local but money is money and we are talking about a lot of money!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> With the tax in California, I simply do not buy local. Can't justify it. I would like to support local but money is money and we are talking about a lot of money!


The only local place I want my money to go is the one 60 miles away. Its a lounge with a real humidor. Their prices are pretty high, but they are really friendly, fairly knowledgeable, and the ONLY one around.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Keeping it light









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> The only local place I want my money to go is the one 60 miles away. Its a lounge with a real humidor. Their prices are pretty high, but they are really friendly, fairly knowledgeable, and the ONLY one around.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Saw a place on 96 in Lumberton, discount tobacco- cigs, ryo, vape and at the bottom Humidor we didn't stop place is just a bit bigger than a job site shack.


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Saw a place on 96 in Lumberton, discount tobacco- cigs, ryo, vape and at the bottom Humidor we didn't stop place is just a bit bigger than a job site shack.


Nathan, I regret to I form you that almost every place in the golden triangle is just the same. My local liquor store has a small humi that holds about 25 boxes. He listens to my suggestions, but won't buy anything that isn't mainstream. I got him to at least drop the general brands off the list in favor of Padron, Fuente, and Oliva. Better than the gurks, RyJ, and punch that he had it filled with.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> Nathan, I regret to I form you that almost every place in the golden triangle is just the same. My local liquor store has a small humi that holds about 25 boxes. He listens to my suggestions, but won't buy anything that isn't mainstream. I got him to at least drop the general brands off the list in favor of Padron, Fuente, and Oliva. Better than the gurks, RyJ, and punch that he had it filled with.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's one reason we didn't bother to stop. A lot of the gas stations around here will have a glass display with RyJ, Macs, Punch and occasionally you might see a Fuente. Stopped once in Columbus and this place had a real Cabinet display, mostly the same ol same ol but did have some DE, MF, RC and even had a box of Matilde in the very bottom back corner, so ya never can tell!


----------



## Kidvegas

UHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Test. I can't see a post past TexaSmoke at 11:45am in this thread, but see them listed in recent discussions. Lets see if I can see this


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Test. I can't see a post past TexaSmoke at 11:45am in this thread, but see them listed in recent discussions. Lets see if I can see this


FWIW, I see your post tagging me.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Can see on Tapatalk just not Chrome. Bah

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Elite maduro on the ride home with my 2 little ladies.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Leaf by Oscar Maduro









My first of anything by Island Jim. Pretty tasty. Espresso, dry chocolate and honey. 
Can't say I remember last time I smoked a Honduran puro. 
I'll be keeping my eyes open for these. 
El Diablo has a steal on the corojo version but the majority of their reviews are less than stellar.


----------



## kacey

LFD Andalusian bull courtesy of @*TobaccoKenny*
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Damn this thing is really good may have to get 2 boxes
honey with undertones of vanilla, pepper on the retrohale.


----------



## porchsmoke

Round 2. This time with some Jefferson's Reserve Very Old bourbon to complement it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Glad I picked up a box on sale. They have been resting a few weeks, nice smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Westside Threat said:


> Can see on Tapatalk just not Chrome. Bah
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I had the same problem with FF on win and Safari on MAC. I had been getting DB errors earlier so my guess is a site glitch.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Ride home smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List and Ice water.....I wish I would have bought 20 or 50 of these.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Warped Floor De Valle Cristales
> 
> Very unique. Desert like. Smoke has texture and mouth feel of heavy cream. Hints of the non-orange part of a creamsicle. Bit of sugar cookie, maybe graham cracker. Honestly have no clue how I'm tastng any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Your profile is on POINT! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> The new MF La Gran Oferta


CDM cigars has singles in stock for $7.53, never ordered from them and not sure of shipping cost.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Nathan, I regret to I form you that almost every place in the golden triangle is just the same. My local liquor store has a small humi that holds about 25 boxes. He listens to my suggestions, but won't buy anything that isn't mainstream. I got him to at least drop the general brands off the list in favor of Padron, Fuente, and Oliva. Better than the gurks, RyJ, and punch that he had it filled with.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


That stinks for you guys, there must be at least a dozen in the Nashville area with quality smokes and some really good lounges.


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Rondo




----------



## csk415




----------



## Dran

All my ex's!


----------



## Ewood

Great smoke here @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Gave this one a try tonight - got this guy from @TexaSmoke
Delicious cigar, thank you brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke

LFD Air Bender with a good friend and good scotch tonight. Paired with Bunnahabhain 12 year. Thanks for the great stick, @OneStrangeOne.
Great stuff.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

PTAaron said:


> Gave this one a try tonight - got this guy from @TexaSmoke
> Delicious cigar, thank you brother!


Glad you liked it, brother. Not bad at all.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Olivia V from @bellts with some 1792 whiskey










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The T from @Ewood via MAW. Thx bro, so far it's killer. Rich, meaty, walnuts, milk chocolate and oak. Not nearly as spicy as I was expecting.

Pairing with a Cherrywood smoked rye.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 92hatchattack

Perfect as always.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> Leaf by Oscar Maduro
> 
> View attachment 224816
> 
> 
> My first of anything by Island Jim. Pretty tasty. Espresso, dry chocolate and honey.
> *Can't say I remember last time I smoked a Honduran puro.*
> I'll be keeping my eyes open for these.
> El Diablo has a steal on the corojo version but the majority of their reviews are less than stellar.


I've avoided these because they are Honduran puros. Someone said something to me once that I can't shake...

"Honduran tobacco tastes like burning a brown paper bag". And I taste it every time I smoke a Honduran cigar. Maybe I'll check these out.


----------



## WNYTony

Ewood said:


> Great smoke here @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you dug it E !

Fratello Boxer, courtesy of @SlikyJ for golf tonight. Great stick Jerrett, love the box press on it.










Angel's Anvil tonight. ROTT and it's smoking fantastic !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> CDM cigars has singles in stock for $7.53, never ordered from them and not sure of shipping cost.


I checked them out and looks like a preorder now.

But I just found some in stock for $7 a piece here.
https://www.coronacigar.com/product...a-Gran-Oferta-Robusto-Single-Cigar-DPLGO01RB/

I got 10 of them with free shipping


----------



## Rabidawise

Matfam1 said:


> Olivia V from @bellts with some 1792 whiskey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the glass and the can of WD-40 in the background. With that and your love of BBQ, are you sure your not from around here?? Lol


----------



## Pag#11

Another one courtesy of @kacey. 
Never seen these before but really enjoyed it. Thanks again my friend









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Year old plus LADC Serie R Black Maduro R60. Pretty good for a big RG cigar. One of my first box purchases before I was found out how much size had to do with flavors. I bet the CG size would taste great. Good it's just I think this nice toothy wrapper is a bit watered down with all the filler flavor. These are found cheap too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Another one courtesy of @*kacey*.
> Never seen these before but really enjoyed it. Thanks again my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Your very welcome.
Can you take a clearer picture of the band please? I may have sent you a Nish Patel special, they were for a friend of the Patel family's wedding.  I had two but well I can only find one.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Your very welcome.
> Can you take a clearer picture of the band please? I may have sent you a Nish Patel special, they were for a friend of the Patel family's wedding.  I had two but well I can only find one.


It's a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend 
Picture maybe a lil clearer. .maybe 
Hope your Wife is feeling a lil better ...My Mom just had her third operation on her herniated disk...









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe Ken

Alec Bradley


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> LFD Air Bender with a good friend and good scotch tonight. Paired with Bunnahabhain 12 year. Thanks for the great stick, @OneStrangeOne.
> Great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Glad it worked for you!

Gran Habano SLS and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I picked up a box on sale. They have been resting a few weeks, nice smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on the MB3. Definitely on my list of smokes to have on hand.


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut Connie and Fleetwood SupAromatized joe for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Pag#11 said:


> Another one courtesy of @kacey.
> Never seen these before but really enjoyed it. Thanks again my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


RP Cuban Blend....tasty with about 6 Mos rest. Well worth the money!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Pag#11 said:


> Another one courtesy of @kacey.
> Never seen these before but really enjoyed it. Thanks again my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Almost thought you didn't have gravity at your place! Dang it's too early.....


----------



## kacey

COHIBA LA REPUBLICA DOMINICANA pre light green tea and citrus. Draw is a little tight. Sweet taste in first few puffs. Coffee is Black Rifle coffee company Silencer smooth
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TexaSmoke said:


> From the beautiful mind of Christian Eiroa and the generous humidor of @Sophie0503 comes this tasty stick, the Eiroa: The First 20 Years. Pairing it with Bulleit Rye and not disappointed in either so far. Enjoying this rainy day off. @Tulse told me he had a friend that was a tobacconist and this stick made his top 5. So far it isn't that high on my list, but its early on and it does have a brilliant start. Eager to see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


This reminds me, that I have one and it's ready smoke!!!


----------



## SilkyJ

B.G. Meyer Standard Issue from @WNYTony while enjoying this nice Florida sunshine.


----------



## ScottyB

Gonna smoke this big boy fishing after work tonight.


----------



## disco_potato

Good smoke courtesy of @Mark in wi









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I picked up a box on sale. They have been resting a few weeks, nice smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had only one so far, but really enjoyed it as well. How was the draw? Just curious, because mine was pretty loose. Nonetheless, it smoked like a champ.


----------



## Fusion

One of my own today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

Wanted a quick smoke ...80 minutes later this guy is done. Sweet tobacco.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> COHIBA LA REPUBLICA DOMINICANA pre light green tea and citrus. Draw is a little tight. Sweet taste in first few puffs. Coffee is Black Rifle coffee company Silencer smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I had one of them yesterday that I had resting for a while... predraw had a green apple taste to me... was a pretty good smoke. 
Only got to enjoy half of it though. I layed it on the curb to do something, went back to get it and the wind had blown it off into the storm drain. :surprise:


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> I had one of them yesterday that I had resting for a while... predraw had a green apple taste to me... was a pretty good smoke.
> Only got to enjoy half of it though. I layed it on the curb to do something, went back to get it and the wind had blown it off into the storm drain. :surprise:


That there is cigar abuse. Gonna have ta call the cigar police on you, make ya smoke swishers until ya quit abusing them cigars. 
Most things have a tea tinged pre-light draw to me, maybe I need to drink some more tea.  Or maybe because I keep the RH so low that is the taste I will get, or maybe it's because my sense of taste and smell sucks.  But in any case it was a good smoke and short enough it only took me about 45 minutes to smoke.


----------



## Pag#11

BOSSTANK said:


> I had one of them yesterday that I had resting for a while... predraw had a green apple taste to me... was a pretty good smoke.
> Only got to enjoy half of it though. I layed it on the curb to do something, went back to get it and the wind had blown it off into the storm drain. :surprise:


Had 2 within the last 2 months. 1st one was really good and I wasn't expecting much.. So a month later I grabbed the other one and was pretty excited to smoke it....this one was a full blown dog rocket that tasted nothing like the first. It seemed like it was a fake Dominican Cohiba imagine that?? Well I didn't imagine it to much longer. Little past the half way point I tossed it.....

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

I'm enjoying this one...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ellebrecht71

Meh. Not bad. Not great. But it was a cigar and I got to relax while smoking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

First go at a Southern Draw in "sunny" Florida









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Heading home finally. I'm getting up before the sun tomorrow and taking the girls to OC MD for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Let's try this again now that I'm in the right section...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Heading home finally. I'm getting up before the sun tomorrow and taking the girls to OC MD for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That makes one long day.. 4hrs each way?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel Uncircumcised...errr, Uncut.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

After the day I've had, needed this big boy right now to force me to relax for the next 2 hours.

Account deleted had to create and entire new one.. oh well..

Now a shot of rum and this diesel soloman.. pretty sure it's a hair of the dog..

Here we go..









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Bought on a whim, enjoying immensely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've had only one so far, but really enjoyed it as well. How was the draw? Just curious, because mine was pretty loose. Nonetheless, it smoked like a champ.


The draw reminded me of a Pardon, on the light draw side! I think in 6 months they will even be better on the palette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I'm with you on the MB3. Definitely on my list of smokes to have on hand.


With 6 months or more age these will be really fine I think.


----------



## Applejaxz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Really liking these short torpedos! Maybe better than the Melanio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Really liking these short torpedos! Maybe better than the Melanio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vsg,


----------



## Maxh92

Blind Man's Bluff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Matilda Renancer from @greasemonger, thanks brother!


----------



## mpomario

I was ready for some football. After working on my son's car all day, really needed a smoke break. Pulled out an old favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My first T from a trade with @Ewood
Eric - I don't recall what I traded you for this but whatever it was I'm sure I got more ! Thanks for the great smoke bud.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BKurt

Anyone want an ice cream ??? Lol

Bonus pts to whoever can name this cigar based on the shape.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BKurt said:


> Anyone want an ice cream ??? Lol
> 
> Bonus pts to whoever can name this cigar based on the shape.


Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro Perfecto ?


----------



## BKurt

BOSSTANK said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro Perfecto ?


Ding ding ding.

Nicely done









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> That makes one long day.. 4hrs each way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


3:25 each way, I'm 2 miles from the Mason/Dixon in Hanover and the road I live on is a straight shot to 795 and 695. The girls will sleep in the car, they have tablets, and I have Wi-Fi in the car.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Happy Friday. Spanish Lonsdale from @Semper Noctem on the road this morning. Thanks bro.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## Semper Noctem

msmith1986 said:


> Happy Friday. Spanish Lonsdale from @*Semper Noctem* on the road this morning. Thanks bro.
> View attachment 224950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Enjoy brother!


----------



## huffer33

Rain rain rain rain rain









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

ScottyB said:


> Gonna smoke this big boy fishing after work tonight.


Here fish fish fish..... come to thy doom.


----------



## kacey

Actually last nights post concert, pre-bed smoke. Opus X Forbidden Lost City 2010. Pre-light draw of Coffee and Cocoa. Light white pepper at the beginning, Coffee and Cocoa, cream texture to tongue as it progressed pepper and nutmeg, pepper gets stronger then fades in the final third to baking spices cream and strong coffee. I only have a few of the 2010 left gonna set those back for some more age, on to the 2011's


----------



## Christophe Ken

Camacho


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch gar. Good stick.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last one if these. Probably won't buy any more of the Connecticut Camachos. They didn't do much for me. 









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## huffer33

One of the good old ones.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Lost and Found Cherry Pepper Cream Soda


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

found myself with a 60 rg cigar and a dull 9mm punch...only acceptable thing I could get was a firebird v...many many years of cigar smoking and always stayed away from v cuts...well now I went and got a xikar first use on this here curivari


----------



## knilas

Applejaxz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What'd ya think of it?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## knilas

Love the size of these..









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

First try at these....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> First try at these....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those... one of my favs...

That RP Edge I smoked earlier will be my last... bleh


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> I like those... one of my favs...
> 
> That RP Edge I smoked earlier will be my last... bleh


Surprisingly quick smoke, but very enjoyable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Seeing as I have some extra time, and I'm now officially on vacation, I'm going to try this thanks to @msmith1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

A Melanio and a Tennessee Honey (their other glasses were dirty) at one of the local cigar lounges for a work "meeting".


----------



## Maxh92

Amazon Basin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

If y'all boys haven't figured it out I'm really digging these papas fritas. I will be smoking a couple others tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano and Kona









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Trade from @WNYTony. Thanks Tony it is delicious.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Maxh92

Hnemes said:


> If y'all boys haven't figured it out I'm really digging these papas fritas. I will be smoking a couple others tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are a great smoke. Hard to think it's short filler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Trying something sweet tonight









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Maxh92 said:


> Those are a great smoke. Hard to think it's short filler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just grabbed two of those today. I've never had one. Looking forward to trying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Numero dos tonight Oliva serie v melanio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

huffer33 said:


> Trade from @WNYTony. Thanks Tony it is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I'm not saying I'm jealous...but I'm also not saying I'm not jealous.

I'm jealous


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> I'm not saying I'm jealous...but I'm also not saying I'm not jealous.
> 
> I'm jealous


Glad you said it first 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

disco_potato said:


> I'm not saying I'm jealous...but I'm also not saying I'm not jealous.
> 
> I'm jealous


He's a Tony from New York that smokes cigars. I'm not saying that he's connected but I did watch the Sopranos....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tabernacle and stout


----------



## porchsmoke

huffer33 said:


> Trade from @WNYTony. Thanks Tony it is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Please forgive the noob question, but what cigar is this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Hnemes said:


> If y'all boys haven't figured it out I'm really digging these papas fritas. I will be smoking a couple others tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm smoking one right now too!


----------



## Olecharlie

Man the Modus II just saved this BLT Deliverance. It would have saddened me to throw this great 1 yr aged stick away. I ran it 1/2 in down from the cap, no draw, with the cigar lit, I ran it 1/2 in from the foot and it opened up immediately. This great tool has paid for itself x 2!

Woodford's Reserve and a Great smoking aged Deliverance, hard to beat with a big stick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I'm smoking one right now too!


Eric introduced me to this jewels with a 5 pack a year or so ago and I'll always remember walking around the lake close to work smoking one after lunch. @ebnash thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Avo Classic


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not much time for a smoke tonight. Liga 9 coronet to the rescue!









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

porchsmoke said:


> Please forgive the noob question, but what cigar is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Not a newb question really - don't see them too often. Room 101 Master Collection III Mutante (Lancero)


----------



## GlassEye

Ezra Zion Eminence, the first EZ that I've tried. This one was damaged in shipping so the cap fell off and started to unravel with clipping, the foot half was cracked and the draw was terrible, wide open; burn was wonky and difficult to manage. 
That said, this cigar really was excellent! To me, flavor was rich, nutty, woody, a bit of sweetness on the end; a bit of spice with a light floral fruitiness on the retrohale. Around medium strength.


----------



## GlassEye

TexaSmoke said:


> Not much time for a smoke tonight. Liga 9 coronet to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I thought for a moment that was a gigantic ashtray, until I noticed the cutter:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hnemes

Maxh92 said:


> Those are a great smoke. Hard to think it's short filler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it's kinda weird that the blends are just right to do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I was thinking about Eiroa the first 20 years, but looked at RB Genesis The Project and wanted to smoke it. This one is courtesy of @WABOOM if I remember correctly. Thank you sir. It's a beast, but good flavors.
Pairings it with KOMES Baltic Porter.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Another Nicaraguan Second


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Travoline

Meh


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Trade from @WNYTony. Thanks Tony it is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay tonight was a epic line up of great smokes! Damn did EZ hit it hard with these AXxs.......wish I bought 40 instead of 20.
Time started with some grilling! TaT TAA 14'








Not sure if I'm on the grill or not! Screw it!








This had to be from @WNYTony
Not bad for a production line tAt








Now this one like I said before. EZ hit it hard. Razor burn, slow smoke even in 108 degrees and man the flavors! Find them and keep them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro Desocio courtesy of Nish Patel. I like it. Drinking house made smoked Jalapeno and Pineapple Tequila. Good pairing with this cigar
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Got this one from @Pag#11


----------



## GOT14U

SilkyJ said:


> View attachment 225046
> 
> Got this one from @Pag#11


Your sentence was almost cool...lol...I guess he had14u! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Okay tonight was a epic line up of great smokes! Damn did EZ hit it hard with these AXxs.......wish I bought 40 instead of 20.
> Time started with some grilling! TaT TAA 14'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm on the grill or not! Screw it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had to be from @WNYTony
> Not bad for a production line tAt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this one like I said before. EZ hit it hard. Razor burn, slow smoke even in 108 degrees and man the flavors! Find them and keep them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of your nights are epic Bro. You smoke good sticks


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Most of your nights are epic Bro. You smoke good sticks


Honestly thank you. I try to stay off the beaten path!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I need more of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


Lost quote....these sticks are great! Good choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RP Royal Vintage for a late night smoke









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure who gifted me this one....not bad at all tho!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

BOSSTANK said:


>


What is it?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## BOSSTANK

knilas said:


> What is it?
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


Matilde Oscura

A very good stick imo...


----------



## WNYTony

36 holes today


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> 36 holes today


Your a beast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got board with the Achilles and had to fire up the best sub $10 stick! A year and a half age and these things are stellar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

GOT14U said:


> Got board with the Achilles and had to fire up the best sub $10 stick! A year and a half age and these things are stellar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Cossie

I love San Lotano. I love you for making your own bacon


GOT14U said:


> Gotta love making your own bacon. I just picked up supplies to do some myself. Hoping for next weekend.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Look AJ Fernandez sent me my own little "light saber"

Actually it goes to show you how good the San Lotano is. This one is a little young. But still very tasty









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

knilas said:


> What is it?
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


Ramon Bueso genesis project...had for around $2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Cossie said:


> I love San Lotano. I love you for making your own bacon
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I luv you the same....40# of sausage tomorrow! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

GOT14U said:


> Ramon Bueso genesis project...had for around $2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Do you think the 1.5 yrs in your humi is the reason is so stellar or are these decent ROTT?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## knilas

BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> A very good stick imo...


I'll need to look em up! Thanks

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Cossie

Thanks my friend. I can't wait to learn how to make sausage


GOT14U said:


> I luv you the same....40# of sausage tomorrow! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

knilas said:


> Nice! Do you think the 1.5 yrs in your humi is the reason is so stellar or are these decent ROTT?
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


8-12 mo that they shine.....not much different in this last half year....get a bundle or 2 and get to seeing what you think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

GOT14U said:


> 8-12 mo that they shine.....not much different in this last half year....get a bundle or 2 and get to seeing what you think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll start with a fiver...and the ashtray. 

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## GOT14U

knilas said:


> I'll start with a fiver...and the ashtray.
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


You'll kick yoursyin the ass for not getting at least 10.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

GOT14U said:


> You'll kick yoursyin the ass for not getting at least 10.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw. I usually hang with a different crowd. These are just change of pace cigars...humi fillers. Lol

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## GOT14U

knilas said:


> Naw. I usually hang with a different crowd. These are just change of pace cigars...humi fillers. Lol
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


Sticks like this should fill every hummy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicarao and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Living 15 minutes from downtown Nashville, can't believe this is my first Crowned heads TN Waltz. Gotta love the UT orange foot band. A good stick, perfect draw, burn, dark oily wrapper, leather, earth, coffee and Nicaraguan of course.

Large cup of Bulletproof Java!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

A. Flores Maduro


----------



## genomez

Surprise surprise...I'm sure no one would have guessed.


----------



## Madderduro

had to start hiding these....burying them in various humidors to keep from smoking em all...excellent cigar


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last call with peets mdb.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

With coffee, machinist books and practice tests. Happy Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finally get to try one of these. Courtesy of my buddy Matt. Great smoke!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Surprise surprise...I'm sure no one would have guessed.


My Favorite Davidoff!


----------



## Hickorynut

genomez said:


> Surprise surprise...I'm sure no one would have guessed.


**chuckle**

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

Eiroa first 20 natural. Need to get a box of these.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Eiroa first 20 natural. Need to get a box of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Smoked my first one last week. Great cigar.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

So far a good smoke. Thanks @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

A spice bomb and carries a punch! Glad you like it @genomez


----------



## Travoline

Hey look it's a cigar but only smaller.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> A spice bomb and carries a punch! Glad you like it @genomez


I liked it indeed


----------



## Fusion

I Thought the Jamis was good, could this be better? it just may be


----------



## porchsmoke

Kuba Kuba in the pool









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Home roll. It's a bit new and mild for my taste, but good.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Diesel shorty in the french market.. spending the weekend in new Orleans









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

wise man maduro...meh...good on vitamin n other then that not much worth mentioning


----------



## porchsmoke

Continuing the day by the pool. First time for one of these.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

OG


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to that Lone Star bloke, @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

K by Karen Berger














Very tight box press

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Having this good one on Norman time. Happy Saturday y'all!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My wallet hates me a little every time I light one of those up, but there is no denying that it's a great smoke.


genomez said:


> Surprise surprise...I'm sure no one would have guessed.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Special S with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

EZ O&E Gran Robusto with Oak and Eden Bourbon and Spire.

I wasn't sure about the hype, but no joke a great pair so far. I can't wait to see what some age will do to it.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> K by Karen Berger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very tight box press
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will DEFINITELY buy a few more of these to put to sleep. These will be great after a few years rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Round 3









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2. Wiseman. Can't wait till my naturals come.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Carnage it's ok pepper so far. Pre lifht draw was ok but flavor less. Band is red.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Would have been a nice age to stick but this tunnel is running the length of the middle. It is just burning out the center.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## WABOOM

Avanti Ram Rod.


----------



## George007

Padron 90th


----------



## Gummy Jones

An old guy


----------



## Olecharlie

We're on our favorite spiritual retreat staying in our favorite St Michael's house in Hanceville Al. After a great day today and early rise in the morning 5:00am to start another great day with service at the Shrine of the immaculate conception, I'm on the back deck getting in a cigar!

Thanks @Westside Threat for the spicy bomb! Very good, never had the signature.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Having this good one on Norman time. Happy Saturday y'all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great sticks for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

porchsmoke said:


> Kuba Kuba in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Never tried one of those underwater but it might pull that infused swisher taste out of it! Lol just joking bro, we usually joke on the infused line, and some just keep it a secret smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Olecharlie ima little later than usual today 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Yes a lot later but you can’t hold a good man down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Muestra de Saka Exclusivo, mrs surprises me with this one really good smoke. Paired it with Ciroc vs brandy and some 70% cocoa Lindt chocolate. Has lots of bread and earth notes and in the last third a nice subtle pepper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Never tried one of those underwater but it might pull that infused swisher taste out of it! Lol just joking bro, we usually joke on the infused line, and some just keep it a secret smoke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally get it, but I'm only about two months in to my cigar smoking journey. No shame here; I started out playing a recorder on my music journey before I started making money gigging bass and people started showing up to hear me play. I certainly wouldn't go back to that recorder now, but I wouldn't trade the journey that led me to where I am. Gotta try things to know why it's loved or not loved and I can appreciate why that acid is not a favorite after years or perhaps decades of experience (and in some cases only a couple of months...). It tasted like I was smoking weird baking herbs to me and won't be visited again on my end - underwater or not lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Diesel unlimited.... amazing what a month and a half can do to a cigar. Unfortunately it's my last one. Oh well. .
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Pag#11 said:


> Diesel unlimited.... amazing what a month and a half can do to a cigar. Unfortunately it's my last one. Oh well. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Get more! 6 Mos cigar spa rest....thank me later 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Skull and Bones,


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> Get more! 6 Mos cigar spa rest....thank me later
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I will thank you now for the info...thank you . Your Wife is in my prayers sir.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

porchsmoke said:


> Totally get it, but I'm only about two months in to my cigar smoking journey. No shame here; I started out playing a recorder on my music journey before I started making money gigging bass and people started showing up to hear me play. I certainly wouldn't go back to that recorder now, but I wouldn't trade the journey that led me to where I am. Gotta try things to know why it's loved or not loved and I can appreciate why that acid is not a favorite after years or perhaps decades of experience (and in some cases only a couple of months...). It tasted like I was smoking weird baking herbs to me and won't be visited again on my end - underwater or not lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I Gotcha, Kuba Kuba was my favorite cigar two years ago. It lasted a couple of months then my palette changed quickly. Mild cigars were on my list as well and that was really short lived.

Smoke what you like just don't buy a bunch and get stuck with them in case you shift gears quickly as I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Interesting stick here. Much better than expected. Has an expresso taste to it. If it wasnt so late would have been perfect with a cup of coffee.


----------



## WNYTony

kacey said:


> Carnage it's ok pepper so far. Pre lifht draw was ok but flavor less. Band is red.


Awesome review @kacey lol Makes me want to throw any out that I come across in my winos !



Gummy Jones said:


> An old guy


I think I grabbed the same stick for golf tomorrow. Hangover - the Anthony's 22nd ? Any good ?

Today's line up:

Herrera Esteli Toro courtesy of @WABOOM










Monte










Oliva G from a trade with @Ewood


----------



## Pag#11

Travoline said:


> Interesting stick here. Much better than expected. Has an expresso taste to it. If it wasnt so late would have been perfect with a cup of coffee.


Received one from @kacey was a very nice surprise, would get more. Especially when I am in the mood for something a lil lighter in flavor.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Diesel unlimited.... amazing what a month and a half can do to a cigar. Unfortunately it's my last one. Oh well. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:Would you like me to solve that problem for you? Just Kidding. I haven't smoked any of mine yet, they still need to rest.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Awesome indoor cigar bar in the french quarter, a little pricier than normal, but worth it for a indoor place to smoke in new orleans...

Can't go wrong with the judge
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

First time with one of these!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TobaccoKenny said:


> First time with one of these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What is it?
Do you like it?
The label alone would get me to buy two.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> What is it?
> Do you like it?
> The label alone would get me to buy two.:vs_laugh:


Only 2 ? I was thinking it would be 200 minimum.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

kacey said:


> What is it?
> Do you like it?
> The label alone would get me to buy two.:vs_laugh:


It's a governor... I found a bad a$$ b&m here in new Orleans called crescent city cigars.. Armando the owner totally hooked me up.. walked out with 1st released black labels.. stuff that has been in his personal collection and resting for 4 years..

He threw in this beauty for me to try.. I will definitely be going back for a box before I leave the city. It's a smaller RG than I normally go for, but awesome flavor and packs a punch

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Here's a better pic of the band, I'm sure someone knows more about it than I do






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TobaccoKenny said:


> Here's a better pic of the band, I'm sure someone knows more about it than I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks like they're one of the two House blends from Governor's Cigar and Pipe in Monroe, LA.


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Only 2 ? I was thinking it would be 200 minimum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no: Not before I have smoked one. I am crazy not stupid. Besides 200 of the exact same cigar would bore me to tears.:vs_cool: I buy two so that if I like them I have and example of what it is I am looking for. Literally that is why I buy two just for me, always an extra so I know what to go looking for if I like it. Because I would forget what it was and what color etc...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Looks like they're one of the two House blends from Governor's Cigar and Pipe in Monroe, LA.


That place in about 5 miles from me... I need to go check it out...


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> That place in about 5 miles from me... I need to go check it out...


Well hurry up every chance you get! Inquiring minds want to know! Lol. If they're good, I might get you to grab me a few!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fallen Angel from @LeatherNeck
Definitely an AJ blend. Tons of smoke, plenty of pepper, perfect burn.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A Keto bar, Peets black coffee and quick Nub Maduro this morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

porchsmoke said:


> Totally get it, but I'm only about two months in to my cigar smoking journey. No shame here; I started out playing a recorder on my music journey before I started making money gigging bass and people started showing up to hear me play. I certainly wouldn't go back to that recorder now, but I wouldn't trade the journey that led me to where I am. Gotta try things to know why it's loved or not loved and I can appreciate why that acid is not a favorite after years or perhaps decades of experience (and in some cases only a couple of months...). It tasted like I was smoking weird baking herbs to me and won't be visited again on my end - underwater or not lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I started out the year smoking my black and mild jazz then this communist state some call commiefornia gouged deeper with taxes and it led me to delv deeper into good cigars which was actually a blessing. That said I don't really smoke anything infused anymore but I do love a few of the natural line from DE. I don't like the sweetened tip but if you wipe it off on a juicy Lucy it's like smoking pipe tabbaccy. They say it's not infused but it has to have something. Such a good little treat when you want to indulge. lol


----------



## genomez

Papas Fritas and coffee. Good morning all


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Buckingham with Sumatra dark roast,


----------



## UBC03

porchsmoke said:


> Totally get it, but I'm only about two months in to my cigar smoking journey. No shame here; I started out playing a recorder on my music journey before I started making money gigging bass and people started showing up to hear me play. I certainly wouldn't go back to that recorder now, but I wouldn't trade the journey that led me to where I am. Gotta try things to know why it's loved or not loved and I can appreciate why that acid is not a favorite after years or perhaps decades of experience (and in some cases only a couple of months...). It tasted like I was smoking weird baking herbs to me and won't be visited again on my end - underwater or not lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Our motto here is "smoke whatcha like, like whatcha smoke".

My daughters like the Java line. I mean no disrespect by suggesting something my girls smoke, but I've never smoked an infused, so that's the only experience I have with em.

Whatever smoke gets someone into this hobby is a great smoke.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

UBC03 said:


> Our motto here is "smoke whatcha like, like whatcha smoke".
> 
> My daughters like the Java line. I mean no disrespect by suggesting something my girls smoke, but I've never smoked an infused, so that's the only experience I have with em.
> 
> Whatever smoke gets someone into this hobby is a great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I prefer the nub stuff if I'm going coffee style smokes... For now. I hate the sweetened tips on all of that stuff though. I don't really understand that appeal but to each his own.

In truth, I bought the flavored stuff because my wife would complain of the smell of some of the things I smoked and I prefer her company over stronger smelling cigars.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

porchsmoke said:


> In truth, I bought the flavored stuff because my wife would complain of the smell of some of the things I smoked and I prefer her company over stronger smelling cigars.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's why most of us smoke alone..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> That's why most of us smoke alone..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hate that I have to smoke alone 99.9% of the time. I wish I had a neighbor into cigars. When I light one up in my yard I hear windows shutting all around me. Then they let their dogs out who just bark for the next 1-2 hours. Bastardos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

My first one of these. If it finishes as good as it started I know where my next paycheck is going.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> My first one of these. If it finishes as good as it started I know where my next paycheck is going.


It will...go ahead and accept it.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks for breakfast @Gumby-cr! Creamy Coffee, toast and nuttiness....

I couldn't find any info, so I assume it's unobtanium....Man O' War 25 and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

TexaSmoke said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first one of these. If it finishes as good as it started I know where my next paycheck is going.
> 
> 
> 
> It will...go ahead and accept it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm about the halfway point and I've already started checking prices online to see how many I can get without the wife noticing lol. I just bought my first tupperdor a couple days ago so I need something to put in it right?


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> I'm about the halfway point and I've already started checking prices online to see how many I can get without the wife noticing lol. I just bought my first tupperdor a couple days ago so I need something to put in it right?


An empty tupper is a terrible thing...

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sunday fun day
God bless


----------



## g1k

From Friday evening. Monte-cristo paired with Jamison and Ginger ale - and of course puff.com


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padilla 1948. Always an enjoyable smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

porchsmoke said:


> I prefer the nub stuff if I'm going coffee style smokes... For now. I hate the sweetened tips on all of that stuff though. I don't really understand that appeal but to each his own.
> 
> In truth, I bought the flavored stuff because my wife would complain of the smell of some of the things I smoked and I prefer her company over stronger smelling cigars.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's the reason I smoke strong smelling cigars! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

After lunch UF-13


----------



## SilkyJ

Wow, a connie that actually has flavor for my after church smoke. I had almost given up. I'm 2 for 2 on the day, I'd better quit while I'm ahead lol.


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @Dran, packing for camping tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> Wow, a connie that actually has flavor for my after church smoke. I had almost given up. I'm 2 for 2 on the day, I'd better quit while I'm ahead lol.
> View attachment 225130


I say roll the dice and ride the streak @SilkyJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

SilkyJ said:


> Wow, a connie that actually has flavor for my after church smoke. I had almost given up. I'm 2 for 2 on the day, I'd better quit while I'm ahead lol.
> View attachment 225130


This is my favorite light smoke at the moment. The smoke has almost a buttery texture if that makes any sense.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Scotchpig said:


> I say roll the dice and ride the streak @SilkyJ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He can't win big if he doesn't bet big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Well I'm supposed to be taking the kids to the water park today so it'll have to wait a while. However, Mrs Silky did mention sitting on the beach watching the sunset and having a drink afterwards so I might have to go all in before the days over. I don't want to disappoint ya'll. Just be prepared, beach pics usually involve feet lol.


----------



## BigPuffer

Giving a shout-out to @Fusion blue dot


----------



## tazdvl

Sunday morning smoke. Only 93° when I stepped out. This one is from Don Vicentes in Las Vegas. Unfortunately they have closed, so when they are gone, they are gone. Don Vicente and family hand rolled them on site. This one is a robusto, natural.








After almost a years rest, they are still a spice bomb on the light. Then they mellow out a bit. Had a little wonky burn, but I still nubbed it with the help of my Modus II.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## genomez

AF Best Seller


----------



## Prf5415

Trying out a CAO Amazon Fuma em Corda curtesy of @TexaSmoke. A delicious cigar, hands down. Thanks again!!

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Forgot a pic

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> I'm about the halfway point and I've already started checking prices online to see how many I can get without the wife noticing lol. I just bought my first tupperdor a couple days ago so I need something to put in it right?


Silky you're catching on quick and fitting in well lol!


----------



## Olecharlie

Perdomo Ltd Reserve Champagne Noir. I have only smoked like 3 Perdomo, this is another good one, thanks to @kacey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Silky you're catching on quick and fitting in well lol![/QUOTE]
Haha, thanks
The wife isn't feeling good so no water park today. Guess I'll take everyone's advice and roll the dice again. Let's see if I can go 3 for 3.


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Silky you're catching on quick and fitting in well lol!


Haha, thanks
The wife isn't feeling good so no water park today. Guess I'll take everyone's advice and roll the dice again. Let's see if I can go 3 for 3.
View attachment 225138
[/QUOTE]

James Brown rocks BLT!


----------



## Jankjr

Relaxing before the Black Label Society show tonight!


----------



## SilkyJ

Yes he does, I've only had the Bishop's Blend before this one and they're both good. I'm definitely 3 for 3 so far today.


----------



## Chris80

La Aroma De Cuba Monarch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

Joya de Nicaragua Antano with 4 years on it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Double Shock,


----------



## knilas

Don Reynaldo Flor Fina









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Firecracker


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## genomez

akpreacherplayz said:


> firecracker
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from area 51 using telepathy


xds?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

genomez said:


> xds?


XDM

There were some strange people in my yard earlier, I sent them on their way.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## genomez

akpreacherplayz said:


> XDM
> 
> There were some strange people in my yard earlier, I sent them on their way.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I thought it looked a little different than my XDS.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Cloudhopper


----------



## ScottyB

First time I've had one of these, very tasty!


----------



## huffer33

Not taking any chances tonight.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> Relaxing before the Black Label Society show tonight!
> 
> View attachment 225140


Great stick but it should have been a BLTC for the occasion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks for breakfast @*Gumby-cr*! Creamy Coffee, toast and nuttiness....
> 
> I couldn't find any info, so I assume it's unobtanium....Man O' War 25 and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Glad you enjoyed it and yes they are long gone. I got two boxes of those on clearance from CI 6-7 years ago. I'm not even sure if I have any more of those left. Looks like I have to do some inventory tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

What could possibly go better with brisket smoking over some mesquite than a Texas Rose sent all the way from @WNYTony. If smoking was a contest I feel like I'd be winning today.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## George007

Liga #9 Toro & Chandon


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 Payback


----------



## Scotchpig

Pinar Del Rio Liga Cubana No 2. Super oily wrapper and throwing a ton of smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sunday desert. Its low carb.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Padilla 1948. Always an enjoyable smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CiH I guess they discontinued that line.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Flor de Selva
Courtesy of @disco_potato 
2 thumbs up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dpg blue


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

So I took y'all's advice and rolled the dice today and smoked a lot of baccy. I'm 5 for 5. Going to buy a lottery ticket while this brisket cooks lol. I really took a chance on this last one and it's the best of the day. Cigar Factory private reserve.


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> So I took y'all's advice and rolled the dice today and smoked a lot of baccy. I'm 5 for 5. Going to buy a lottery ticket while this brisket cooks lol. I really took a chance on this last one and it's the best of the day. Cigar Factory private reserve.
> View attachment 225194


Sounds like a perfect day @SilkyJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Top 5 smoke for me. I was sold on the Illusione Rothschildes for my first box purchase but now I'm not sure. I might have to send out some Cigar Factory bombs just to see if anyone can prove me wrong.


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> Top 5 smoke for me. I was sold on the Illusione Rothschildes for my first box purchase but now I'm not sure. I might have to send out some Cigar Factory bombs just to see if anyone can prove me wrong.
> View attachment 225196


I've got a couple of them resting that @Rabidawise sent me. Ill have to break one out soon.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Need to explore more smokes from Black Works


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> I've got a couple of them resting that @Rabidawise sent me. Ill have to break one out soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Now I've gotta break one of mine out!


----------



## TexaSmoke

That didn't take much arm twisting


Rabidawise said:


> Now I've gotta break one of mine out!


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

@TexaSmoke not sure which ones of their blends you have but the one I'm smoking now is killer. You need to fire one up soon. I'm definitely no expert but this is a good cigar. I'm smoking the Nic and Brazilian blend with the Brazilian wrapper. Got one with a broadleaf wrapper I'm going to try to rest a while. Not sure if I can after this one lol.


----------



## kacey

Tonight's smoke Vudu bought a bunch of these in various makes a while back now that they have rested time to smoke some.
Pre light draw is a little tight, have modus handy. Taste of the wrapper is fresh green pepper, draw tastes like alfalfa hay. Lit draw is light pepper leather woody. I like it.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Break it out, you'll thank me later. If not then I'll know I've drank too much lol. Should be good through, the smokes usually get worse the more I drink but this one is great. I'm sad to see this one end.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kristoff Maduro Ligero with a little over 2.5 years on it. Got this bad boy from @selpo and it is delicious. Thanks, Selva.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> That didn't take much arm twisting
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I'm easily persuaded when it's something I already want!


----------



## Matfam1

Relaxing after a long weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Never heard of these. They were provided by my host. Came in a coffin of three cigars. They are smoking pretty good. Mellow. Burn line is perfect. Hay. Definitely tasting hay. 
















Look at the color of that cello!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Renacer courtesy of @Ewood from a MAW ago. Pairing with a vanilla oatmeal stout from Institution Ale. Travelling from LA to the Central coast, this brewery is not to be missed










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje for golf










Padron tonight


----------



## Rabidawise

I think I might've discovered my new favorite for Thrifty Thursday!


----------



## SilkyJ

Those Charter Oaks are pretty good


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> Those Charter Oaks are pretty good


Yes sir they are!


----------



## Jankjr

GOT14U said:


> Great stick but it should have been a BLTC for the occasion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct! I need to purchase a sampler online and quit waiting for the B&M's in my area to carry their sticks.

Zakk was awesome! Always gives his fan a great show!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Delerium (fitting) and Kona









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## PTAaron

(Last night)









Fired up this guy from @bobbya08 - was my first Padron, and it was pretty darn tasty.


----------



## huffer33

Not bad









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a good cigar but doesn't rank with the MF LeBjou 1922 for me the 1922 goes on my favorite list!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Kristoff Maduro Ligero with a little over 2.5 years on it. Got this bad boy from @selpo and it is delicious. Thanks, Selva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


One of my favorites even without a lot of aging!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Tatuaje TAA 2015


----------



## Tulse

Tasty and some unique flavors for me. A wet sour apple forest. A lot of that funk. And dare I say complex. Big meandering flavors. There's a lot in this I can't pick out. My favorite CH so far, I think.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tulse said:


> Tasty and some unique flavors for me. A wet sour apple forest. A lot of that funk. And dare I say complex. Big meandering flavors. There's a lot in this I can't pick out. My favorite CH so far, I think.
> 
> View attachment 225212


Interesting. Almost grabbed ome of these at the lounge and passed. Hard to drop 15 bucks on a stick you've heard nothimg about. Maybe next time.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CH Four Kicks Maduro









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

TexaSmoke said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty and some unique flavors for me. A wet sour apple forest. A lot of that funk. And dare I say complex. Big meandering flavors. There's a lot in this I can't pick out. My favorite CH so far, I think.
> 
> View attachment 225212
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Almost grabbed ome of these at the lounge and passed. Hard to drop 15 bucks on a stick you've heard nothimg about. Maybe next time.
Click to expand...

Flavors died off in the last third. I have the sampler. Will be interesting to see what the other vitolas do. Still really good.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Very good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

From a friend on another forum, AB Tempus Maduro


----------



## disco_potato

Tasty. Strong spice to start, sweetness rest of the way.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Last night my last Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. So tasty, smooth and uniquely floral. 

It was very late so no picture. I was doing a head to head comparison that can’t be posted here but the Epernay line of Illusione is just that great with proper age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

Early day with a good friend


----------



## Gumby-cr

Caldwell (name escapes me) short robust o behind the wheel. No pic cuz Gumby takes driving seriously unlike 99% of the other drivers on the roads here. It's like Mad Max on the freeways. Can't wait to get home later and smoke with some peace and quiet 🙂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Opps! Wrong Pic!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Redo! 
El Gueguense (nat) with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monday &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## MattyIce

A quick Monday Maddie before work!


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm glad their now offering this new size. A good 30-45 min smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yard mowing time...


----------



## Prf5415

RP edge habano paired with a bells oberon. First time for both, not disappointed in either.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

RP edge habano paired with a bells oberon. First time for both, not disappointed in either.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> I'm glad their now offering this new size. A good 30-45 min smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firecracker? If so mind giving me the source where you got them from?


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Firecracker? If so mind giving me the source where you got them from?


These are 4.25 x 44, the Firecracker is 3.25 x 50 and no one seems to have them but 2 guys and they are backordered. I would like to try one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> These are 4.25 x 44, the Firecracker is 3.25 x 50 and no one seems to have them but 2 guys and they are backordered. I would like to try one myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, the Pequeno Pequeno then. Yes those are fantastic too. They only made 500 boxes of the Firecracker size and I just read a very positive review of those on Halfwheel the other day. Thanks for the quick response :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good seeing posting up some stogies Brother! Hope all is well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good seeing y posting up some stogies Brother! Hope all is well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Leccia White

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

What's left of a Dark Ritual from @LeatherNeck. ...this thing is on point!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Ah, the Pequeno Pequeno then. Yes those are fantastic too. They only made 500 boxes of the Firecracker size and I just read a very positive review of those on Halfwheel the other day. Thanks for the quick response :grin2:


I'm on the wait list and it's limited to 2 boxes, let me know if you want a box or a box split.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Drew Estate Java Red while mowing this evening. 

Ryan


----------



## porchsmoke

Checking out another southern draw stick









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm being lazy today. So lazy I didn't take a picture of my smoke even with my phone being a few feet away from me. Oliva V Maduro 6x60 :grin2: I had another smoke planned out but the humidity is just too high right now.


----------



## Jankjr

Great quick smoke! Enjoying some Sturgill Simpson.


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good see'in ya Bobby boy! Is that what's left of a welding rod? Lol


----------



## Stogiepuffer

It's been probably 6 months since I've had one of these. Good gar. Reminds me of a brickhouse maduro.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had a Diesel in a while, not sure I like them as much as I used to. This one is reminding me of my one and only Gurkha that I took 5 puffs and threw it out lol.

It has improved, had me worried for a minute... Humm maybe the Gurkha woul have maybe 1/3 in. I have more resting that were gifted, different models, will try again one day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Good see'in ya Bobby boy! Is that what's left of a welding rod? Lol


No it's some kind of sparkler thing my wife had on the back deck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Ah, the Pequeno Pequeno then. Yes those are fantastic too. They only made 500 boxes of the Firecracker size and I just read a very positive review of those on Halfwheel the other day. Thanks for the quick response :grin2:


After listening to the Cigar Authority podcast from Dave at 2guys with Saka, the 500 was all there was and would be, and Saka wasn't happy about losing money on them in the first place lol. Apparently Dave has a new manufacturer make one every year for the 4th of July. Good podcast too by the way. This weeks was really good, featuring the Toscano rep discussing Parodi and others ( @msmith ) and how the parent company of Nat Sherman and Marlboro stabbed us all in the back last week with their letter to the FDA...

On another note, I smoked a bunch today and stopped at JR in Burlington, NC on my way to Wilson, NC.

1st was a desert island PDR Madura, 2nd was a Curivari Socrates, 3rd was a Saka Umbagog robusto, 4th and current is a BWS Green Hornet


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Good seeing y posting up some stogies Brother! Hope all is well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Been a little while since I've posted. I've been busy and haven't had much time at home lately so I haven't had many chances to fire one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## huffer33

Big one









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## mpomario

Jankjr said:


> Great quick smoke! Enjoying some Sturgill Simpson.


Meta modern sounds of country music is one of my favorite smoking albums. Although all of his albums are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please head over to the intro section and introduce yourself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Burning a cheapie but an oldie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

celebration smoke because Better Call Saul is back tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Please head over to the intro section and introduce yourself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very funny lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Chilling out and watching the latest Jack Reacher.


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> celebration smoke because Better Call Saul is back tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right, and Ozarks on the 31st....good smoke and good show!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Blending Sessions ROTT

Not bad, not bad at all... very lose draw but I will take that all day over a tight draw. Good flavor and transitions so far into the first 3rd


----------



## WNYTony

greasemonger said:


> After listening to the Cigar Authority podcast from Dave at 2guys with Saka, the 500 was all there was and would be, and Saka wasn't happy about losing money on them in the first place lol. Apparently Dave has a new manufacturer make one every year for the 4th of July. Good podcast too by the way. This weeks was really good, featuring the Toscano rep discussing Parodi and others ( @msmith ) and how the parent company of Nat Sherman and Marlboro stabbed us all in the back last week with their letter to the FDA...


I don't think any more of the Saka version will be coming (could be wrong) but it was an amped up version of the regular blend and said to be quite strong. I've bought them the last few years but I passed on this year's because (a) I figured they'd be too strong for my taste and (b) Roma Craft is doing a re-boot of theirs (from 2015 and excellent btw) and it's supposed to be coming in October. 
The Saka version dropped on Mon 6/25 and they e-mailed me on Wed the 27th asking if I forgot to order as they were down to the last few boxes so it only made it 2 days !


----------



## WNYTony

FDLA Toro for golf tonight, courtesy of @SilkyJ in our Noob Sampler Trade. Always a solid smoke.










Graycliff 10 year Vintage Maduro tonight for Maduro Monday


----------



## Ender1553

I've had this puppy laying back in my humidor for a while now, courtesy of a pass from @Fusion and felt today was the night to light her up...










Nicely packed with a great burn. Slight sweet taste on the tongue taking a pre- light draw.

Burned nice, even and slow, except for when the breeze picked up and made it burn a little irregular.










Nice leathery taste reminiscent of the Short Stories I smoke. Brought my modus intending to enjoy to the last drop, but my lack of smoking over the last month got the better of me right before the final third and a bit of the over-queezyness ensued. Enjoyed, but could not finish


----------



## akpreacherplayz

This was a great cigar right down to the nub! Thanks @churchpunk










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## genomez

Good morning. A short corona with coffee.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Corojo and Fleetwood SupAromatized .....

Prelight twangy hay and barnyard.... 

Just what the Dr ordered....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italla with Sumatra dark roast


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Brass Knuckle and Peets Iced coffee since I'm not working today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

From the sandy shores of Lake Huron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Brass Knuckle and Peets Iced coffee since I'm not working today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a lighter smoke then my norm I really liked those.....what's say you?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> For a lighter smoke then my norm I really liked those.....what's say you?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes they make a good morning smoke with coffee! On the lighter side for me as well but more complex than the mild stuff.


----------



## huffer33

Scotchpig said:


> From the sandy shores of Lake Huron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a morning smoke. Seriously I like a jolt in the morning. Wish I had reached for something with more kick.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian
Baby bunny lives under the Hosta.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Believe it or not, this is my first one of these. Dang, they are delicious.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Skinny Jason Lancero courtesy of @mrolland5500










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal HN :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

RP Conni


----------



## huffer33

Tuesday









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch smoke from @kacey
This has RJ's signature on the back of the label, is that normal or have I just won "Cigars for Life"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Crowned Heads TAA 2015 :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Yeah buddy, gonna get my hands on one of those soon! Might even smoke it!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I've seen that on other bands. Hope I didn't throw away a winner...


Olecharlie said:


> After lunch smoke from @kacey
> This has RJ's signature on the back of the label, is that normal or have I just won "Cigars for Life"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I've seen that on other bands. Hope I didn't throw away a winner...
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna sell this one on e-bay someone will buy it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## disco_potato

Does anyone ever wonder how DE gets all their sticks to produce so much smoke? Magic dust?









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

You better smoke the sob.


Olecharlie said:


> Yeah buddy, gonna get my hands on one of those soon! Might even smoke it!


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Yeah buddy, gonna get my hands on one of those soon! Might even smoke it!


I'm a huge MF fan and the Judge is just ok to me, I havent tried any with some rest yet though. My favorite MF stick is the #1 robusto followed by the 1922.


----------



## TexaSmoke

So good....









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Oh yeah! It's that good! Thanks @WNYTony, now there's another box on my wish list!


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy, gonna get my hands on one of those soon! Might even smoke it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge MF fan and the Judge is just ok to me, I havent tried any with some rest yet though. My favorite MF stick is the #1 robusto followed by the 1922.
Click to expand...

The Judge is my favorite MF. I had the new La Gran Oferta yesterday but didn't get pics. It's probably a close second, with the Le Bijou 3rd then FDLA maduro and FDLA . Got a few others in the humi I haven't tried yet.


----------



## SilkyJ

Lot 23 maduro ROTT with green tea. Forgot how much I like these, nothing special just a really good solid smoke at a good price.


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> The Judge is my favorite MF. I had the new La Gran Oferta yesterday but didn't get pics. It's probably a close second, with the Le Bijou 3rd then FDLA maduro and FDLA . Got a few others in the humi I haven't tried yet.


I have some of the new MF La Gran Oferta supposed to be arriving today. Probably will try one tonight.

Forgot about the FDLA. So my favs in order so far are...

FDLA
#1 Robusto
1922
Jamie Garcia Reserva 
Don Pepin Garcia Original


----------



## knilas

Padron 3000









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## SilkyJ

@BOSSTANK definitely try one rott, you won't be disappointed. And if we're including all the pepin sticks, the Jamie Garcia was one of my least favorites and the San Cristobal Revelation is close to the top. They also make some good stuff for Crowned Heads. That said, I haven't had one yet that I didn't like. If I had to make a top 10 list they'd probably take up half of it.


----------



## genomez

My first EZ Blending Session...a slightly weird burn but a decent smoke


----------



## genomez

My first EZ Blending Session...a slightly weird burn but a decent smoke


----------



## Scotchpig

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Thanks brother, hope all is well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Sindustry thanks to @Olecharlie with some chocolate milk


----------



## Prf5415

Gurkha war pig. Not a great smoke but better than I expected and as part of a 5 for 5 worth the buck.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Submitting grades tomorrow morning then doing a volunteered mushroom workshop for some local park rangers in the afternoon. Then comes two weeks of staycation.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## csk415

disco_potato said:


> Does anyone ever wonder how DE gets all their sticks to produce so much smoke? Magic dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Lol. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Olecharlie

LFD Limited Production Double Ligero Lancero courtesy of @kacey Full body, Full strength oily spicy finish that doesn't disappoint!


----------



## ScottyB

Tying leaders and having a smoke.


----------



## SilkyJ

Since having a discussion earlier about favorite MF's, I thought I'd fire up this La Opulencia I got from @WNYTony to see where it ranks. Started off about middle of the pack but gets better with every puff. We'll see where it ends up. Also had another Cigar Factory stick earlier while floating down the creek with the kids. Good smoke but no where near as good as the other one I had of theirs.


----------



## kacey

my first smoke of the day.
Wife is off so I can have another one or two before bed.
Draw on this was very tight, if I had not been out walking I would have used my modus on it. I will assume the tight draw was due to it being to moist. Since I had just purchased the stick. Fair amount of pepper on this one deep boack pepper or clove. I think a little rest in the Mojave wood do this stick some good.


----------



## GOT14U

Scotchpig said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Thanks brother, hope all is well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First and third with my second not pictured! Todos Los Dias, squeezed in a 4 kicks Madura in between this AXx actions....and now on to a La Palina from @WNYTony! Great stick brother!

























Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Edit: wrong text


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

It has the pretty ribbon that sucks you in @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Classy. So dang classy.


Ewood said:


> It has the pretty ribbon that sucks you in @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Muestra de saka exclusivo. Picture is from the other night but these are excellent smokes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Abe Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano Edicion Especial en Toro. These need more rest but still pretty good. The Corojo Gran Reserva is better so far. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Truth this is the best AJ stick out there...probably because he had other people telling him what was good...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Truth is this is the best AJ stick out there...probably because he had other people telling him what was good...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it as peppery as most of his stuff?

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Always a good smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Is it as peppery as most of his stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


My palate is dog $h/t so I'll let you decide! Lol...but I do know it is guuuud

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> My palate is dog $h/t so I'll let you decide! Lol...but I do know it is guuuud
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Haha. Mine isn't much better. I just know I taste a similar spice in a lot of AJs blends.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> Truth this is the best AJ stick out there...probably because he had other people telling him what was good...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @TexaSmoke both of ya's should try the Bellas Artes alot different than his usual smokes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Small cigar event tonight. Wasn't sure what they would be handing out so I came prepared and I think I made the right choice !


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Small cigar event tonight. Wasn't sure what they would be handing out so I came prepared and I think I made the right choice !


Damn skippy! Themes look good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> GOT14U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth this is the best AJ stick out there...probably because he had other people telling him what was good...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @TexaSmoke both of ya's should try the Bellas Artes alot different than his usual smokes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick that one on the list. I know there are a lot of AJ fans. I don't dislike his stuff, but I dont like them as much as I did 3 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BKurt

My first liga 9









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Illusione 88 
Pre light wrapper tastes of pepper and something that i can't place. Pre light draw is easy taste like fig newtons. Mmm fig newtons, haven't had one in years.
Smoke is pleasant sweet pepper and light wood maybe leather. Transitions to pepper and chocolate cake. Maybe i should do some baking? ROTT good smoke will need a box of these
I did set this on the bar for a few hours to dry it out.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TexaSmoke said:


> Pag#11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick that one on the list. I know there are a lot of AJ fans. I don't dislike his stuff, but I dont like them as much as I did 3 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> AJ fan here. Looking forward to getting my hands on the hoyo black and a few others I haven't tried.
Click to expand...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good, right?


BKurt said:


> My first liga 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

The new My Father La Gran Oferta



















Almost at the halfway point...first thoughts...

Very smooth... very creamy... great taste...


----------



## kacey

third smoke of the day Illusione mj12 madurro
by request from @TexaSmoke
Pre-Light: smooth easy draw no taste to wrapper, draw taste of light spices and hay.
Light draw is smooth light pepper some spice and a liitle something I can't figure out.
ROTT this is a good smoke will get more. but they need some rest, to wet.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Love those Lot 23's! Do you like the Natural or Maduro better?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

LeatherNeck said:


> Love those Lot 23's! Do you like the Natural or Maduro better?


That's my first one and I didn't really enjoy it. I think I should have dry boxed it a bit.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck

akpreacherplayz said:


> That's my first one and I didn't really enjoy it. I think I should have dry boxed it a bit.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Don't give up on them, yet. They do need lots of rest (at least a year) to really shine and seem to do well in a lower humidification range (<65%).


----------



## akpreacherplayz

LeatherNeck said:


> Don't give up on them, yet. They do need lots of rest (at least a year) to really shine and seem to do well in a lower humidification range (<65%).


I'll have to see if I've got another one I can set aside til next year!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Bishops Blend and Sumatra dark,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A shorty this morning









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Short, fat and sweet JDN Antano....with Kona!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ScottyB

BKurt said:


> My first liga 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How did you like it? That's on the top of my list to try, but they are $13-$15 bucks each at my local shop.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Two goodies (x2) with my cousin yesterday


----------



## disco_potato

Abysmal construction. Good flavor. Cool wrapper(s).









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

First time smoking these. Better than I expected. Stored at 65rh for 2 months and punched to avoid the bits.


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Is it as peppery as most of his stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


From memory, no. It tastes like a really good Caldwell stick, not an AJ stick.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks, that helps. Love the Caldwell stuff.


disco_potato said:


> From memory, no. It tastes like a really good Caldwell stick, not an AJ stick.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Guess I got a little carried away last night...









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Matt_21

Was going to smoke this last night. Went fishing instead. Smoking it now. 
Padron 3000


----------



## ScottyB

Matt_21 said:


> Was going to smoke this last night. Went fishing instead. Smoking it now.
> Padron 3000


Smoke it while you fish! I do


----------



## tazdvl

Happy Hump Day, Puffkins!

Starting out my work day right.








Man-O-War Virtue. Last one in the humi. I think I'll try some more from the MOW line. These were a little rough ROTT, but they have become a good smoke with almost a year of rest.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Madderduro

cigar....bug zapper...ready to go


----------



## BKurt

TexaSmoke said:


> Good, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


It was phenomenal. I didn't know what to expect - there was so much hype around this smoke that I was almost certain I would be disappointed.. But I wasn't at all.. I totally made a noob mistake though. This was also my first flying pig vitola and didnt realize you were just supposed to pull the tail off and smoke. I cut it like a regular cigar which made the draw a little loose-and almost tunnel-like; but I was able to get around it by squeezing the end a bit when I took a puff.

When I read previous reviews about this cigar, everyone kept using words like "meaty",. "juicy steak" "savory" to describe the taste. I thought that these were just words people were using to try and describe the texture of the smoke.. but NO.. I totally got the "steak"/"meaty" notes when I smoked it. Quite prevalent actually -- it blew me away. A very nice smoke indeed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

ScottyB said:


> Smoke it while you fish! I do


I didnt evwn think if it...which is weird.
Maybe tonight.


----------



## Scotchpig

Cigar courtesy of @Dran
Book recommendation of @allrightdriver
Fire courtesy of @Scotchpig
Cider courtesy of Somersby
Rain courtesy of Mother Nature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good day


----------



## Fusion

As always, great smoke and behaved perfectly


----------



## Scotchpig

Another fine stick and first from @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ezra Zion Oak & Eden


----------



## George007

Padron 1926 Maduro. The big long one! Oh so good! Yes!


----------



## disco_potato

La Opulencia Petite. Slight pepper. Good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Scotchpig said:


> Another fine stick and first from @Dran
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear that's a good one. I received one today along with 5 Blending Sessions.


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> Ezra Zion Oak & Eden


What did you think of it?


----------



## GOT14U

Well.....we're waiting!


BOSSTANK said:


> Ezra Zion Oak & Eden


----------



## huffer33

Another awesome stick courtesy of @WNYTony. This is a Nice Ash 5th anniversary exclusive limited edition in 6.5x 44. Thunderstorm is grumbling... I hope it stays over the ridge.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> What did you think of it?





GOT14U said:


> Well.....we're waiting!


I enjoyed it.... great taste and excellent construction. Will definitely buy more in the future...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RP Catch 22. 2 yrs on it and its smoking well. Not a bad smoke for a beginner but one dimensional. I"ll smoke the last remaining few from my box purchase and will not be buying more.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Hickorynut

Brickhouse.....cuz that big storm in the background is headed this way.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## porchsmoke

First EZ.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> As always, great smoke and behaved perfectly


For some reason this made me chuckle...like deep belly chuckle and I needed that. Visions of Fusion clowns and a cigar circus big top..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Prf5415

La Hermandad Cabillito Black and some lemonade. One strong one sweet.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Rare second stick during the week









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

RPSGM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Aurora Corojo, corona. The corojo thread today made me dig this out. @arcmhs#1


----------



## Rabidawise

The wife wanted to run out for beer and burgers earlier. Who was I not to indulge her?










Now I'm indulging myself!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ooohhh...I keep staring at mine every time I open the humi.


Rabidawise said:


> The wife wanted to run out for beer and burgers earlier. Who was I not to indulge her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm indulging myself!


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Ooohhh...I keep staring at mine every time I open the humi.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


It's ready to go! I bought them at the same time! 

I see a larger purchase than two in the future...


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Perdomo and a beer.. nice ending to a busy day






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Petite Raven & rye










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Don Pepin Garcia Original OG courtesy of @kacey thanks Pal. Glad I picked up a 5ver of these a few weeks ago. Enjoying this from the get go.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Leaf by Oscuro courtesy of @*Tab*accoKenny
The pre lite draw was smooth and easy, no taste to the stick, draw has a taste of hay and chocolate.
Light this thing and it easy to see why people talk about it so nicely, it taste great. Light pepper nut meg tobacco and a hint of chocolate.
But the damn thing just burn terrible, ash drops off in flakes making a mess of my skirt. LOL Kilt actually but...
It burns ragged leaving pieces un burnt. Great idea great leaves just needs to be held together better, I will be smokingthe band glad it is paper.


----------



## WNYTony

Golf smoke = Nirvana










Forum browsing smoke = King is Dead Broken Sword


----------



## BOSSTANK

Crown Heads La Imperiosa in Corona Gorda

Compliments of @MattyIce

Im just into the first 3rd and Im in love with this stick! 
This cigar is most definitely box worthy.


----------



## MattyIce

BOSSTANK said:


> Crown Heads La Imperiosa in Corona Gorda
> 
> Compliments of @MattyIce
> 
> Im just into the first 3rd and Im in love with this stick!
> This cigar is most definitely box worthy.


I agree those are soo good if you see a deal on a box post it please I need to restock! &#128556;


----------



## BOSSTANK

MattyIce said:


> I agree those are soo good if you see a deal on a box post it please I need to restock! &#55357;&#56876;


I ordered a 10pk of them tonight... along with a few Davidoffs


----------



## greasemonger

Savages


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Leaf by Oscuro courtesy of @*Tab*accoKenny
> The pre lite draw was smooth and easy, no taste to the stick, draw has a taste of hay and chocolate.
> Light this thing and it easy to see why people talk about it so nicely, it taste great. Light pepper nut meg tobacco and a hint of chocolate.
> But the damn thing just burn terrible, ash drops off in flakes making a mess of my skirt. LOL Kilt actually but...
> It burns ragged leaving pieces un burnt. Great idea great leaves just needs to be held together better, I will be smokingthe band glad it is paper.


Did you smoke it without taking the outer leaf off?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Did you smoke it without taking the outer leaf off?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


From the photos my guess would be NO! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Did you smoke it without taking the outer leaf off?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yes. Like any cigar I have smoked. Only bands come off. @OneStrangeOne tells me I should have tried removing the outer leaf, and that the cigar isn't meant to be smoked??? Which I find odd why make a cigar if it isn't to be smoked?


----------



## Dran

Instead of using the traditional cellophane, the brand gimmick is another leaf. The out most isn't meant to be smoked. It's like a lil Christmas present from Atabey!


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## msmith1986

Unlimited #ThriftyThursday














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Viaje White Label Project Birthday Blend.

Pepper and sweet cream. After 1st inch it's like smoking birthday cake.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Following @msmith1986 today


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 4/2g with sweet raspberry tea. It’s just one of those days to smoke cigar after cigar. I don’t mind watching the day go by with limitless sticks. 

Lame Tapatalk won’t upload the photo. Arghh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## talisker10

Illusione fume d'amour. I'm impressed. Nutty sweet earth leather pepper wood. I'm into the second 3rd and this has reached flavor bomb status. Reminds me of a rass and an oliva o, a cross between the two.


----------



## disco_potato

PDR El Criollito half Corona #thriftythursday

Medium, spice, grassy/floral, sweet. Needs much rest. Very reminiscent of another half corona.

TapaTalk can go eat a bag of...well, not cooperating today.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Nothing worse than a ridiculously thick cigar that is also tight. This had a knot in the head and then cracked there so I lopped it off. Better than tossing it which was plan A.








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK

Was trying to mow the yard and a storm blew in and rained me out... so cigar time


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avion 

Tapatalk is giving me fits trying to post a photo. Gonna have ta take my word for it!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 4/2g with sweet raspberry tea. It’s just one of those days to smoke cigar after cigar. I don’t mind watching the day go by with endless sticks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

#ThriftyThursday








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Missed Thrifty Thursday by a buck!

CFED McLovin on a stormy afternoon...

No pic....Crappy talk said you failed...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Same here no pic upload. AB Tempus for the ride home. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

I too am smoking an AB Tempus natural thanks to @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> Crown Heads La Imperiosa in Corona Gorda
> 
> Compliments of @MattyIce
> 
> Im just into the first 3rd and Im in love with this stick!
> 
> This cigar is most definitely box worthy.


A favorite. Holts has boxes of corona Gordas on sale. Cheaper than I bought my latest box. 
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/la-imperiosa-corona-gorda.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> A favorite. Holts has boxes of corona Gordas on sale. Cheaper than I bought my latest box.
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/la-imperiosa-corona-gorda.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I would have seen that yesterday... I just purchased 10 for $85 shipped last night. :banghead:

Check it out @MattyIce


----------



## Hnemes

Brick house Maduro robusto courtesy of @kacey decent smoke so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Costa Rican,


----------



## g1k

Not bad for a very quick smoke this afternoon. 



Ryan


----------



## Gummy Jones

Taa 2016 with a good friend


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Second amendment courtesy of @JtAv8tor

Great stick so far. I would put this in top 2 of the EZs I've smoked. Masquerade is my favorite so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Ave Maria Crusader- Excellent burn- good value smoke


----------



## Matt_21

Another Padron today with some Blackberry Smoke.


----------



## mpomario

Firing up this in celebration of a minor promotion to Science Department Head. Great smoke. Love this vitola.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Firing up this in celebration of a minor promotion to Science Department Head. Great smoke. Love this vitola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, brother.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jericho Hill and Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 225468


What's your opinion of these? I saw a pretty decent deal on a box, but I haven't had one yet.


----------



## Jankjr

Brown paper bagin' it tonight with a ERDM Rectangulare.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabidawise said:


> What's your opinion of these? I saw a pretty decent deal on a box, but I haven't had one yet.


I like em, definitely a flavor bomb, good construction, lots of thick chewy smoke and complexity. I get cedar, spice, leather and earth, bit of pepper and sometimes a hint of lemon on the retro. I like to give em about a year of rest, to me when there fresh the flavors run together and can be a bit overwhelming. Heavy side of medium into a solid full nic kick.


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like em, definitely a flavor bomb, good construction, lots of thick chewy smoke and complexity. I get cedar, spice, leather and earth, bit of pepper and sometimes a hint of lemon on the retro. I like to give em about a year of rest, to me when there fresh the flavors run together and can be a bit overwhelming. Heavy side of medium into a solid full nic kick.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Missed Thrifty Thursday by a buck!
> 
> CFED McLovin on a stormy afternoon...
> 
> No pic....Crappy talk said you failed...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It was doing that to me again too, sounds like a lot of others as well. On my phone I can still add them as an attachment instead of straight from the gallery and get them to show up (plan B as they come out sideways in a smaller box...).


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ House Blend & some scotch. This cigar is very sweet and intensely creamy. Baked bread, brown butter, almonds and marscapone. No spiciness yet. Cream is intense, totally coats the tongue. Cedar is coming on. Construction is perfect

This is certainly a middle of the road cigar that will appeal to a lot of palates.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Looks like the forum is skitzing out again, I can’t see my last few post and I know there’s another page of post I can’t get to at all, have no idea if this will post or not.


----------



## Westside Threat

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like em, definitely a flavor bomb, good construction, lots of thick chewy smoke and complexity. I get cedar, spice, leather and earth, bit of pepper and sometimes a hint of lemon on the retro. I like to give em about a year of rest, to me when there fresh the flavors run together and can be a bit overwhelming. Heavy side of medium into a solid full nic kick.


Agreed. Perhaps my favorite San Andres cigar.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

kacey said:


> Yes. Like any cigar I have smoked. Only bands come off. @OneStrangeOne tells me I should have tried removing the outer leaf, and that the cigar isn't meant to be smoked??? Which I find odd why make a cigar if it isn't to be smoked?


What happened to the 2nd band underneath the leaf wrapper?? Did it get smoked too?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first UF-13 compliments of @MattyIce

Im just speechless... wow


----------



## WNYTony

Man O War Side Project Little Devil


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nothin like a good one round the fire!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Well.....it's Friday.....
AF Magnum R52 and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Surrogates Bone Crusher with Sumatra,







The retro on this will open the eyes!


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> Firing up this in celebration of a minor promotion to Science Department Head. Great smoke. Love this vitola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mario

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Taking my wife down the mountain to get a much-deserved new flute today.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hnemes

No picture but, i enjoyed a Papas Fritas and a boiling hot cup of coffee on the hour long commute to work this fine Friday morning.


----------



## disco_potato

Eastern Standard Midnight Express Piramide









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My first Davidoff. It's quite a few years old, and pretty good, just too light for my taste. Lots of nuts, wood, and hay. The aroma almost has a floral note at times.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cain Maduro at Lou's Smokehouse


----------



## Fusion

This Viejo for Fuente Friday


----------



## GlassEye

Curivari Reserva Limitada Petit Cafe and Ezra Zion Brass Knuckles Coffee.
Notes of candied orange and dark chocolate, an enjoyable cigar for this unusually cool morning while getting some work done.


----------



## disco_potato

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro

Smooth and tasty treat but don't think I'd pay retail for it.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

😱look at that razors edge burn line though!! That's some rock solid construction!


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> &#128561;look at that razors edge burn line though!! That's some rock solid construction!


It's a thing of beauty. The ash held on til my lips were burning. And the tubes they come in, fancy. Wish I held on to them.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Productivity, Friday style.
Sungrown AF 858

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

The very last of the unbanded RC Cromagnon's with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Matfam1

What a day. Weather is cooling down, which is nice. Last half of my wife's first infusion today.

I got her settled and met up with the infamous @kacey for a smoke.










I've never seen one of these before, it was tasty though.










We had a good chat and smoke. Of course, I didn't leave empty handed... more about the bomb later. I may have to build a walk-in. Bombing Kacey first may have been a bad idea...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cornelius & anthony....dunno never heard of it figured eh never seen it so gotta try it...oh so glad I did too...u know how a band aid smells? exactly what this tastes like...hard spots soft spots burn line is quite gurkha-ish draws like a stone...its pretty bad...got another and it will rest for a long long time


----------



## Madderduro

man allow me to retort!!!! this thing did a total 180° deal on me....bitter dark chocolate and espresso notes...draw and burn are still sub par but its hitting with some serious flavor now...smoothing out nicely


----------



## Pag#11

This is great. ..always nice to see the faces behind the keyboards. Was chatting with him Wednesday night. Discussing his next victim and life. He told me " one of my peculiar habits is I smoke everything people give me. It was given to me with good intentions so I will try it with an opened mind" nice honest statement. Cool you guys got to meet up. @kacey @Matfam1

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Line of Duty Broadleaf. This is gooood :grin2:


----------



## laborer75

Opulence 3 Torpedo.


----------



## greasemonger

Madderduro said:


> man allow me to retort!!!! this thing did a total 180° deal on me....bitter dark chocolate and espresso notes...draw and burn are still sub par but its hitting with some serious flavor now...smoothing out nicely


I was just about to reply to the other post. Esugars isn't my favorite, but I've enjoyed the few C&As I've had. They've got quite a few high end lines that can be found cheap.


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## SilkyJ

2015 The Angel's Anvil 
Excellent smoke so far


----------



## ellebrecht71

1st one. And not bad if I may say so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

#classy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nothing more classy than smoking a premium cigar in a Porta potty....nailed it!


----------



## genomez




----------



## hawk45

When you can't get to the course, but still want to get some golf in.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Smoking while having some R&R in the sauna....nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

hawk45 said:


> When you can't get to the course, but still want to get some golf in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Chris80

Long night of studying. Glad I have a second bottle of The Glenlivet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Nice inkosi @hawk45

Still has some kick after all these years. With Blackwood Estate organic Cylon black tea.
 








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Prf5415

Oliva Connecticut. Not to bad... for a Connecticut but I think like many of you I'm loosing my taste for them.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Some alone time.... got to love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They say smell is a large part of flavor... &#129315;

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Something on the light side...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dude, that is nasty. Even if that thing was just emptied it would smell of chemical so strong it would overpower that gar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

The start of a good weekend.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time for this one - really great.


----------



## Verdict

First one of these.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dark and Darker yummy!! The cigar has been in storage for a while. My first Anejo, been smoking the Hemingway's for some time. This one is a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

MB3 with chocolate milk


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> My first UF-13 compliments of @MattyIce
> 
> Im just speechless... wow


That's why I say it's my favorite Liga, now you know bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Verdict said:


> First one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Good choice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

Enjoying this Cohiba robusto after a long week. Mrs. Rab and I just booked vacation for next month. Headed down to OB down in LA for a week of rest, fishing, and seafood. Maybe some sun and sand if it's not too hot!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> That's why I say it's my favorite Liga, now you know bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

Wheres the best price on a box at the moment? That isnt sold out.
Im willing to buy a box and split it with somebody.


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first Black Pearl compliments of @MattyIce

Thanks bro... another fine stick


----------



## Chris80

Olecharlie said:


> Dark and Darker yummy!! The cigar has been in storage for a while. My first Anejo, been smoking the Hemingway's for some time. This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Indeed
> 
> Wheres the best price on a box at the moment? That isnt sold out.
> Im willing to buy a box and split it with somebody.


CDM has a box of 12 for $166.95


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Verdict said:


> First one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


And what's your opinion? I've bought a couple back in march, so I'm letting them rest for a bit. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

genomez said:


> MB3 with chocolate milk


These are solid!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> CDM has a box of 12 for $166.95


Tried to add to cart... out of stock


----------



## msmith1986

No.4 for a drive to clear my head with some music. I don't always listen to the best Shinedown songs, but when I do so does everyone else.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Matfam1 said:


> What a day. Weather is cooling down, which is nice. Last half of my wife's first infusion today.
> 
> I got her settled and met up with the infamous @kacey for a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one of these before, it was tasty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good chat and smoke. Of course, I didn't leave empty handed... more about the bomb later. I may have to build a walk-in. Bombing Kacey first may have been a bad idea...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kacey Rocks! Humm think I saw that picture on the FBI's most wanted list with an accomplice!


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Tried to add to cart... out of stock


Try Famous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nica Libre 25th Anniversary Silver.
Great smoke, thanks @WABOOM









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Not sure what this is, got it from @Gummy Jones in one of his aged sample packs and it came with no band. Boxed pressed Churchill I assume. It is really good though. To bad I will probably never figure out what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L'atelier,


----------



## Rabidawise

Burning a little off, but tastes great! I see what you mean @Olecharlie!


----------



## Jankjr

BOSSTANK said:


> Tried to add to cart... out of stock


Thompson's has 4 boxes in stock

https://m.thompsoncigar.com/product/LIGA-PRIVADA-UNICO-SERIE-UF13-MADURO-ROBUSTO/95088.uts

Cigar Place shows in stock as well

http://www.cigarplace.biz/liga-privada-unico-serie-uf-13-dark.html

Gotham Cigars $160 + a free hat

https://www.gothamcigars.com/liga-privada-unico-serie-uf13/

2 guys

http://www.2guyscigars.com/liga-privada-uf-13-123298/


----------



## TCstr8

You fellas that have an issue with my last pic haven't been to a good get together. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

TCstr8 said:


> You fellas that have an issue with my last pic haven't been to a good get together.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If a party needs a port-a-john, its a dang good party. Carry on, brother!

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@TCstr8









You could have one of your own in the front yard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Fratello Boxer
Really liked these, unfortunately this is my last one.


----------



## BKurt

Couldn't wait too long had to have one rott.. The look and feel of the wrapper is remarkably smooth. So is the smoke









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Indeed
> 
> Wheres the best price on a box at the moment? That isnt sold out.
> Im willing to buy a box and split it with somebody.


Check Fine Ash Cigars I think he may have some..

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Took the wife out and made a stop at Fine Ash Cigars for a smoke....first Fable that I've ever had problems with. Soft spots and burn sucked. Airy draw....chucked it about halfway and came home and grabbed a 
Killer B. All is well!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Oak & Eden


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @kacey


----------



## TexaSmoke

Too late for a Fuente Friday. Is Saka Saturday a thing? Not sure this would even qualify...









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Cubana with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

It's quiet.....shhhhhh....

SLR Rothschild Maduro and Fleetwood SupAromatized









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

TCstr8 said:


> #classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Did you have some lobster tacos....or filet mignon hash too?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

May favorite morning smoke with black coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A very good Connecticut. Draw was loose prior to lighting but quickly improved. Courtesy of @Pag#11









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> A very good Connecticut. Draw was loose prior to lighting but quickly improved. Courtesy of @Pag#11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it Mario 
Congrats on the new position.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

working on this... Its my last one. I was planning to buy some VSGs today, but I may just have to grab some more of these instead. (The first person to say "get both!" is an evil enabler and should have to come smoke them with me.)


----------



## Dran

Black Six said:


> working on this... Its my last one. I was planning to buy some VSGs today, but I may just have to grab some more of these instead. (The first person to say "get both!" is an evil enabler and should have to come smoke them with me.)


Get both!!! And something new to try out!!


----------



## genomez




----------



## kacey

Black Six said:


> working on this... Its my last one. I was planning to buy some VSGs today, but I may just have to grab some more of these instead. (The first person to say "get both!" is an evil enabler and should have to come smoke them with me.)


Get a box and save yourself some effort.
While your at it buy a box of ;LFD, or maybe a nice Guardian of the Farm. :grin2:


----------



## kacey

This mornings pre-breakfast post walk smoke. La Perla Habana 1515. Very good smoke need to find a box of these things. 

Pre light draw was a little tight and the first few draws after lighting were really tight, but after she warmed up the draws becames easier.
Pre-light tastes like dark rich chocolate with an undertone of spice like a really good Jalapeno/or strong cinnamon dark chocolate.
After lighting she came out light pepper on the sides of the tongue and a malt nougat sweet taste to the tongue, peppper comes into the middle end finished of chcolate or coffe. Could also be the coffee I was drinking.
After my yard work and fence building it will be an EZ Axx.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> This mornings pre-breakfast post walk smoke. La Perla Habana 1515. Very good smoke need to find a box of these things.
> 
> Pre light draw was a little tight and the first few draws after lighting were really tight, but after she warmed up the draws becames easier.
> Pre-light tastes like dark rich chocolate with an undertone of spice like a really good Jalapeno/or strong cinnamon dark chocolate.
> After lighting she came out light pepper on the sides of the tongue and a malt nougat sweet taste to the tongue, peppper comes into the middle end finished of chcolate or coffe. Could also be the coffee I was drinking.
> After my yard work and fence building it will be an EZ Axx.


Check CI they usually have good deals on the La Perla Habano brand. Good smokes for a decent price. I remember when they first came out in 97 or 98 bought 1 and enjoyed the huge amounts of cedar and pepper. After smoking this a friend of mine invited me to lunch with his Cousin and actor Armand Assante who is a lover of the leaf. Of course he asks me to bring a cigar for him. Lucky for him I had a few Esplendidos left. Back when a box was under $400 . Good ole days.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Afternoon smoke









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cracker crumbs


----------



## Tulse

greasemonger said:


> Cracker crumbs


. 
Me too


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Fusion

Still love em


----------



## genomez

EZ Blending Sessions


----------



## porchsmoke

genomez said:


> EZ Blending Sessions


How are these? Strongly considering a purchase.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

porchsmoke said:


> How are these? Strongly considering a purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This is only my second blending sessions (I have 8-9 more) but this one in particular is great. I just wish I could order more of this one.

I just placed an order on the EZ store of stuff I haven't tried. I've had a few of their cigars and have enjoyed them all.


----------



## TexaSmoke

That house blend is killer if you ask me.


genomez said:


> This is only my second blending sessions (I have 8-9 more) but this one in particular is great. I just wish I could order more of this one.
> 
> I just placed an order on the EZ store of stuff I haven't tried. I've had a few of their cigars and have enjoyed them all.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> That house blend is killer if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


If I could order a box of the blending sessions I'm smoking right now I would. If the house blends are half as good as this one I'll be happy.


----------



## porchsmoke

First of the enki brand . Draw is crazy tight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

genomez said:


> This is only my second blending sessions (I have 8-9 more) but this one in particular is great. I just wish I could order more of this one.
> 
> I just placed an order on the EZ store of stuff I haven't tried. I've had a few of their cigars and have enjoyed them all.


$171.15 and still shipping charge? Not cool!


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep, had that in mind for an afternoon smoke. I think you sealed it!


Fusion said:


> Still love em


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez




----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless you all


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless you all


Uh oh, you might upset the feet people here...


----------



## Christophe Ken

Lucky enough to smoke a Camacho Triple Maduro while watching the Milano Duomo👍


----------



## Christophe Ken

Clearer


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> This mornings pre-breakfast post walk smoke. La Perla Habana 1515. Very good smoke need to find a box of these things.
> 
> Pre light draw was a little tight and the first few draws after lighting were really tight, but after she warmed up the draws becames easier.
> Pre-light tastes like dark rich chocolate with an undertone of spice like a really good Jalapeno/or strong cinnamon dark chocolate.
> After lighting she came out light pepper on the sides of the tongue and a malt nougat sweet taste to the tongue, peppper comes into the middle end finished of chcolate or coffe. Could also be the coffee I was drinking.
> After my yard work and fence building it will be an EZ Axx.


Get ready to be wowed with that AXx....Or I'm crazy. Let me know what you think.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Not my normal smoke...grabbed a 5ver from the Underground event....Man this thing had some flavor...great stick for a Connecticut and I hate Connecticuts....Nomad Private Collection










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Archun

Las Calaveras 2015


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Get ready to be wowed with that AXx....Or I'm crazy. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


What does one have to do with the other? Your likely just plain crazy. That does not mean you don't have good taste
If we are being honest sanity is way over rated.
I like the axx but I was more impressed with donuts. We shall see how it develops.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Revolver with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## kacey

EZ AXX strong pepper and spice wrapper had a salty taste to it. New fence sections in background, building fence by yourself is no fun. But at least it's mostly done. Short 5 boards.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last night's stick.









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nice Maserati and a good stick


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice Maserati and a good stick


Strong stick. I bet the owner of the Maserati was watching you saying "what is this clown doing" lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> What does one have to do with the other? Your likely just plain crazy. That does not mean you don't have good taste
> If we are being honest sanity is way over rated.
> I like the axx but I was more impressed with donuts. We shall see how it develops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Lol..... didn't get the donuts so I can't compare. To me the AXx is a close cousin to the "Cleaver" and that's one of my favs

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Black


----------



## Dran

EZ chocolate milk! Almost @TexaSmoke... But it was the only one I had from your list&#128514;

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Last night's stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


And yer still smokin it?....dang son!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar Lounge in the Gulch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> La Palina Black
> 
> View attachment 225652


Nice shot Rondo! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks for the prod @Fusion.....it's scratchin the itch!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## porchsmoke

Something new to me









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Another new one for me. Gorgeous oily wrapper, very good smoke. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke - thanks Tyson!


----------



## genomez

porchsmoke said:


> Something new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> Another new one for me. Gorgeous oily wrapper, very good smoke.


Buy a box of them....and the Project, let em sleep for 9mos...one great smoke! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## porchsmoke

genomez said:


> How was it?


In the first third. Getting cedar and hay on the pallette. Hoping it opens up a bit more.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Good night at the Indianapolis Speedrome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> Buy a box of them....and the Project, let em sleep for 9mos...one great smoke!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks for the tip! Some of the gang here have been very good to me and pretty much everything I'll be smoking from now on (for quite a while) will be new to me. I'm really enjoying the journey - it feels like the "Boom" days all over again, but with much better smokes.


----------



## mpomario

Power is finally back. It wasn't even raining then. Raining now. Old faithful. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Never Dead!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

That 10er didn't last long. But they sure were good.


----------



## lex61

My last Ezra Zion Chocolate Stout from a year ago. Chocolate creamy goodness... wish I had more of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Cain F, toro


----------



## Chris80

Just lit this one up ROTT. So far the first several puffs have been good. Let's see where it goes.















smoking beautiful so far. Cinnamon, nuts, a bit of pepper on the retrohale, the very smooth retrohale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

RomaCraft cromagnon aquitaine knuckle dragger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

HC black from a ci humidor plus cigars buy. Not bad, good d&d night smome.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Plans changed now home on the back porch. I think I am starting to like the longer yet smaller ring gauge smokes.


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> My last Ezra Zion Chocolate Stout from a year ago. Chocolate creamy goodness... wish I had more of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hell &$ yeah! I've heard about these!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

TobaccoKenny said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn all these smokes are killer. First is the burn from the EZ never dead...then while cooking up some carne I lite me up a farmer hatchet! Man I should have bought 2 boxes of these!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

One Shot One Kill on the course today










Tonight a Florida Sun Grown, compliments of @SilkyJ


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> One Shot One Kill on the course today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight a Florida Sun Grown, compliments of @SilkyJ


Hell yeah! OsoK are killer!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Fin de Los for the last call! So good with some age! Oh damn look at that foot!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Matilde Oscura and a skunk in the background


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Oscura and a skunk in the background


Damn stinky stick right there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

I'm a million different people from 1 day to the next...but this passport always delivers! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> And yer still smokin it?....dang son!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Haha! I'm pretty close to the CA fires right now. Had to breath through a stick to filter the air!

Tonight was a DE UC maduro. Didn't get a picture...I was busy watching the Broncos get their butt handed to them in the 4th quarter.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> Haha! I'm pretty close to the CA fires right now. Had to breath through a stick to filter the air!
> 
> Tonight was a DE UC maduro. Didn't get a picture...I was busy watching the Broncos get their butt handed to them in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Then it never happened....the sticknor the game!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

This was a great stick! Sad I didn't get to finish it, had to respond to a fire alarm.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues with Sumatra,


----------



## genomez

Another EZ Blending Sessions this morning with coffee.


----------



## Olecharlie

First time smoking the Herrera Esteli. It is a great mild stick,turning medium quickly i may be the only member that hasn’t smoked this cigar now I see why we do!


----------



## mpomario

Starting off with this. Time has done well with this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> First time smoking the Herrera Esteli. It is a great mild stick,turning medium quickly i may be the only member that hasn't smoked this cigar now I see why we do!


I haven't smoked one either. Was close many times but the 15$ price tag at the BnM made me skip over it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural


----------



## disco_potato

Pag#11 said:


> I haven't smoked one either. Was close many times but the 15$ price tag at the BnM made me skip over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


That can, and will, be fixed quite shorty. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna go mow a Toro's worth of grass 
Swag South Beach with a couple years on it. Turned out to be a flavor bomb good smoke!
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

San Cristobal Revelation 
Not only do they taste good but I really like the look of the wrapper and the bands on these.


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> Gonna go mow a Toro's worth of grass
> Swag South Beach with a couple years on it. Turned out to be a flavor bomb good smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Toro's worth or a forest worth...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SilkyJ said:


> San Cristobal Revelation
> Not only do they taste good but I really like the look of the wrapper and the bands on these.
> View attachment 225684
> View attachment 225686


They always reminded me of Jimmy Buffett

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## SilkyJ

Maybe I should listen to some Buffet while I smoke it. They just make me want to drink rum and be a pirate lol.


----------



## genomez

SilkyJ said:


> Maybe I should listen to some Buffet while I smoke it. They just make me want to drink rum and be a pirate lol.


I don't see anything wrong with that plan


----------



## SilkyJ

@genomez I guess since your in south Florida I could stop by and pick you up once I commandeer myself a ship and find up a crew.


----------



## genomez

SilkyJ said:


> @genomez I guess since your in south Florida I could stop by and pick you up once I commandeer myself a ship and find up a crew.


Count me in brother!


----------



## UBC03

Yunz are about "200 years to late" lol

I'm a huge parrot head ( not just because I'm "plus sized" ) lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Haha, that's the song I'm listening to right now


----------



## Chris80

First time with one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ramon Bueso Today


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> First time smoking the Herrera Esteli. It is a great mild stick,turning medium quickly i may be the only member that hasn't smoked this cigar now I see why we do!


Na I am sure that there are a few of us who have mot smoked them. But I guess it's time to get a two and see if i like them.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Lfd double Ligero now I rember why i bought these.
Pre lite draw of rich dark chocolate figs and vanilla.
Smooth smoke of white pepper and coffee with hints of chocolate rolling into coffe and chocolate.
Time to get another box of these.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Camacho Liberty 2010








The tastiest and most complex Camacho I've ever had. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## S&W

Feeling a corona today. More of my cbid 5-pack exploratory smokes. Not bad at all...


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> First time with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of molasses and rich tobacco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Chris80 said:


> Lots of molasses and rich tobacco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke


----------



## huffer33

Old school Camacho 101









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Lfd double Ligero now I rember why i bought these.
> Pre lite draw of rich dark chocolate figs and vanilla.
> Smooth smoke of white pepper and coffee with hints of chocolate rolling into coffe and chocolate.
> Time to get another box of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


yep....:grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, double robusto. Very good. This one is stronger than normal. Or maybe it's just my mood.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Christophe Ken

First time and pleased


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ House Blend. dang good Smoke gets better as it goes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra Zion house blend and a cup of Costa Rican, right at a years rest on this one


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Le Grand, while watching EPL football today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> This was a great stick! Sad I didn't get to finish it, had to respond to a fire alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Yep, I save the premiums for days I can be off call for one reason or another for just that reason....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sungodv

The pictures are why this thread is so damn long. Anyway, finished a pre-SCHIP Fire and before that was a pre-SCHIP JR Alt. to El Rey Del Mundo. 
How you all can afford most of these sticks is beyond me. One I buy somewhat regularly has gone up $15 on 20 cigars in LESS than a year.
Bet they don't taste any better.


----------



## Matfam1

The Tabernacle. Thanks @kacey

"Does any one have a good organizational method".... apparently a small half full tupper is not the correct answer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Yep, I save the premiums for days I can be off call for one reason or another for just that reason....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yup. I keep the cheap stuff in my work humidor because that happens to me often. I

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## genomez

A great smoke. Thanks for introducing me to these @Olecharlie


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Lol..... didn't get the donuts so I can't compare. To me the AXx is a close cousin to the "Cleaver" and that's one of my favs
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Cleaver is my favorite by a large margin. I wasnt sure if the cleaver and axx are similar when I ordered, they have different wrappers. If they remake Cleaver I'll buy a forklift full


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje K222. The last of a box split eons ago with the always AWESOME @JtAv8tor

Love ya Brother! Hope all's well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ezra Zion house blend and a cup of Costa Rican, right at a years rest on this one
> View attachment 225700


Has the blend aged well, sir?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell JV it Gibraltar as marketing would line you to call them now. It was very good. 

I’ll take 80F with low humidity and little wind, over Winter any day of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Has the blend aged well, sir?


It seems to have smoothed out some, I think the flavors are more pronounced, don't think I will let these go past two years, I don't believe they will go downhill but there's not gonna be enough of a change for it to be worth the wait.


----------



## porchsmoke

Monte extra









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Padron 2000 natural, had some nice colour to the cello, hasn't disappointed!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Not a smoke I would normally consider but I grabbed one based on positive reviews by the community.


----------



## SilkyJ

Curivari Buenaventura


----------



## Westside Threat

Went to wine country this weekend. The Oliva was for the drive up. Blending Sessions at home with a new liquor, Avua Cachaca
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

My first EZ.


----------



## mpomario

Both of these were and are good. The FA has over a year on it. Pretty good but I think I like larger toro size with age. 
The la Duena is still one of my favorites. Watching the Grand Tour. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Matfam1 said:


> The Tabernacle. Thanks @kasey.
> 
> "Does any one have a good organizational method".... apparently a small half full tupper is not the correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name is kacey or KC

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok smoke not really in my wheelhouse!


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Ok smoke not really in my wheelhouse!


I havent had it. What's it missing?


----------



## BKurt

Smoked the T52 yesterday and now smoking the UF-13. All for the first time. Had the #9 a few days ago as well. These are such good tasting smokes. I really enjoy that meaty/savory taste you get from the Ligas.

To me, that note was more prevalent in the UF-13 than the others. Almost like a terriyaki taste. Because of that, think I like the UF-13 more out of all 3...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> I havent had it. What's it missing?


3 or 4 my Fathers cigars I really like. This La Duena doesn't have a good finish for me, not complex, earthy leather mud.
Not bold just kind of blah, doesn't resemble a dark oily maduro, actually its not oily at all. Perfect burn, nice draw.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HVC while watching the PGA Championship. Good game.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BKurt said:


> Smoked the T52 yesterday and now smoking the UF-13. All for the first time. Had the #9 a few days ago as well. These are such good tasting smokes. I really enjoy that meaty/savory taste you get from the Ligas.
> 
> To me, that note was more prevalent in the UF-13 than the others. Almost like a terriyaki taste. Because of that, think I like the UF-13 more out of all 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The UF-13 is my favorite Liga!


----------



## Dran

Cracker Crumbs courtesy of @WNYTony, he says a bit more than a year of rest, and he even cut it for me! Thanks brother!


----------



## WNYTony

Dran said:


> Cracker Crumbs courtesy of @WNYTony, he says a bit more than a year of rest, and he even cut it for me! Thanks brother!
> View attachment 225712


Lol - they come pre-cut like that, nothing I did. Makes them great to take along, you can just light and puff away....

Headly Grange Estupendos for me tonight


----------



## Dran

Ha! And here i though you were doing me a solid! You totally could've taken credit... Until i bought a box anyhow!


----------



## kacey

LFD Football courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Good smoke light pepper leather chocolate sweet note
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

LC 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Evolution By Rocky Patel on a late Sunday night. 
Inferno from Saturday night smoke. Not sure who makes them or where there from. Probably not gonna find out either. Definitely not my cup of tea. Guess ya can't win them all but I sure as hell try.
Both from @kacey thanks Pal.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

kacey said:


> The name is kacey or KC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Dang autocorrect..... grrrr I've had to fix it every time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Evolution By Rocky Patel on a late Sunday night.
> Inferno from Saturday night smoke. Not sure who makes them or where there from. Probably not gonna find out either. Definitely not my cup of tea. Guess ya can't win them all but I sure as hell try.
> Both from @kacey thanks Pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's an Oliva

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## MattyIce

Spent the last few days haggling with car dealerships trying to get a 2017 diesel truck. The most I could talk any of them down was $500 and I refuse to pay asking so had to bring my spirits up with this....


----------



## arx0n

Last night, AB The Lineage.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Potencia and Kona









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5 with Sumatra,


----------



## GOT14U

MattyIce said:


> Spent the last few days haggling with car dealerships trying to get a 2017 diesel truck. The most I could talk any of them down was $500 and I refuse to pay asking so had to bring my spirits up with this....


Checkout Dave Smith in Idaho....biggest dodge dealer in the nation. All us welders buy from there...usually worth a plane ticket and a drive home.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

Really humid. Tried an OSA that was gifted to me several years back but it was so tight the modus cracked it. Darwin orchid I have growing on a chunk of oak bark is opening this morning.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Maxh92 said:


> LC 2016.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I knew where to get more of those.

Edit... I see they're still available a couple places actually.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

Avo Nica from Spartanburg, SC


----------



## SilkyJ

A really good Mi Querida courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## Kidvegas

Shockingly good CAO Lx2 Razor 4x38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Monday, RP Sungrown Maduro


----------



## disco_potato

Blanco Liga Exclusiva de Familia Broadleaf Maduro. Spicy start, sweet finish. Good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

These sticks are delicious

Padron 5000 Natural


----------



## disco_potato

AKA Nth Degree.

Nesquick and roasted peanuts changing to Hershey's chocolate and faint dried fruit. Rushed the end so can't comment on how it ended.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> AKA Nth Degree.
> 
> Nesquick and roasted peanuts changing to Hershey's chocolate and faint dried fruit. Rushed the end so can't comment on how it ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Dang, that sounds delicious


----------



## greasemonger

Aging Room m356ii courtesy of @*Dran* very nice, thanks bro!


----------



## arx0n

Miro...









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Illusione Singularé


----------



## Fusion

Rondo said:


> '14 Illusione Singularé
> 
> View attachment 225740


Kinda dark pic there Ron but i like it


----------



## Fusion

A 5x46 Corona/Corona extra after lunch, one of mine


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Dang, that sounds delicious


Unobtanium....don't make them anymore.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tennessee Waltz and Costa Rican for a Monday afternoon,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


> These sticks are delicious
> 
> Padron 5000 Natural


Uh-oh, it's all downhill now! :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> A 5x46 Corona/Corona extra after lunch, one of mine


That's looking nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

I assume this is what people mean when they mow with a Toro.......on a Kubota 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Papas Fritas putting off smoke signals. Really enjoyable quick smoke. I'll have to get some more of these little guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

601 Labomba.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applejaxz

Enjoying this beauty thanks to @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Liga papas fretas. I concur with everyone that this thing produces a crazy amount of smoke for its size. Very good.

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

My first Tat.


----------



## Olecharlie

These are such fine smokes!


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I assume this is what people mean when they mow with a Toro.......on a Kubota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Heresy. Its Cub Cadet Monday.


----------



## S&W

Another of my cbid 5-pk exploratory purchases. Gurkha Widow Maker Churchill. Not my favorite smoke. It was loosely rolled and did not burn well. But looking at the bright side. If Sir Winston had been consigned to smoking this particular cigar instead of the CC's he preferred. He would have spent so much time fussing with it we may have actually lost WWII. Then instead of Churchills we would be smoking Hitlers.


----------



## UBC03

Welcome to the wonderful world of Ghurka..lol


S&W said:


> Another of my cbid 5-pk exploratory purchases. Gurkha Widow Maker Churchill. Not my favorite smoke. It was loosely rolled and did not burn well. But looking at the bright side. If Sir Winston had been consigned to smoking this particular cigar instead of the CC's he preferred. He would have spent so much time fussing with it we may have actually lost WWII. Then instead of Churchills we would be smoking Hitlers.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> These are such fine smokes!


These seem to be a popular choice, what's the charm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Maxh92 said:


> 601 Labomba.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the Labomba treating ya ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Flores y Rodriguez 
Habano









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> These seem to be a popular choice, what's the charm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medium to full Bodied, medium to full strength, dark oily wrapper. Flavor, complexity and balance make this little 4x44 box worthy and I can stretch it to a 1.5 hr smoke. Excellent burn, draw and finish. Perfect for a V cut!


----------



## Navistar

New World Connecticut


----------



## csk415




----------



## Black Six

Just fired this guy up. Its my first ever. Been meaning to try one for a long time but havent gotten to it until just now. Gotta say, so far... not bad at all.


----------



## g1k

Rondo said:


> '14 Illusione Singularé
> 
> View attachment 225740


Love the backdrop!

Ryan


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> These are such fine smokes!


Please edit your post! They suck!

(Don't go letting everyone know what we know.)

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

La Boheme

Compliments of @MattyIce

Thanks bro...


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Shockingly good CAO Lx2 Razor 4x38
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shockingly good ? 
Almost makes it sound like you think the schmuck who sent it to you would have sent you crap :boink:



Fusion said:


> A 5x46 Corona/Corona extra after lunch, one of mine


Colin - you said I should wait until Aug on this Fusion Green Dot... 
I've been patient and it's August, can I go now ?

Fallen Angel today over here in NY


----------



## LeatherNeck

I've interrupted my hiatus to reward myself with a smoke.:grin2: It's been a long week of non-smoking and I wanted to get in just this one. 
Espinosa Alfa Dawg


----------



## akpreacherplayz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje K222. The last of a box split eons ago with the always AWESOME @JtAv8tor
> 
> Love ya Brother! Hope all's well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the last !

Want to know how I got these scars?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Tatuaje Broadleaf for Tuesday courtesy of @Gumby-cr.....tight draw but still loads of flavor.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario

Last night. Pretty darn good after 8+ months. Need to try the Maduro or Oscuro. Want to try the Nicaraguan too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Also known as the Bethlehem orchid... It is fully open now. probably my favorite. It has a really cool story and history and it's freaking huge.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## Fusion

WNYTony said:


> Shockingly good ?
> Almost makes it sound like you think the schmuck who sent it to you would have sent you crap :boink:
> 
> Colin - you said I should wait until Aug on this Fusion Green Dot...
> I've been patient and it's August, can I go now ?
> 
> Fallen Angel today over here in NY


Sure Tony lol, go on Green


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fusion said:


> Sure Tony lol, go on Green[/quote @Fusion how are things in Vacaville? Saw a video of a bunch of dogs and cats saved from the wildfires yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Back in Miami for a few days. Enjoying one of these guys, taking a walk and keeping in the shade. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> Medium to full Bodied, medium to full strength, dark oily wrapper. Flavor, complexity and balance make this little 4x44 box worthy and I can stretch it to a 1.5 hr smoke. Excellent burn, draw and finish. Perfect for a V cut!


Excellent thanks @Olecharlie. I'll have to check them out! You guys make it tough to keep up!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

TexaSmoke said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Tony lol, go on Green[/quote @*Fusion* how are things in Vacaville? Saw a video of a bunch of dogs and cats saved from the wildfires yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, fire got to about 2 miles from us, all is good for now, thanks for asking:vs_cool:
Click to expand...


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Unobtanium....don't make them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


You just have to ask nicely. 

The flavors sound good but I just want feeling it.

----------------------------------------
Aladino by JRE/Camacho

Had high hopes but kind of a middling stick. Sweet hay and cream. Mild.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good to hear. Prayers that it stays away. Have a good one, Colin.


Fusion said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, fire got to about 2 miles from us, all is good for now, thanks for asking:vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron 5000 Maduro










I think I prefer the natural in this stick. Can taste the flavors better imo


----------



## Jankjr

disco_potato said:


> Aladino by JRE/Camacho
> 
> Had high hopes but kind of a middling stick. Sweet hay and cream. Mild.


Thx Disco... was going to pick some up but I'll hold off. Doesn't sound like a profile I'm interested in.


----------



## Fusion

Padilla La Pillar while grilling some Kebabs


----------



## Sophie0503

bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


----------



## Dran

@Sophie0503, sending good vibrations your way brother.


----------



## Fusion

@Sophie0503 thoughts are with you and your familly


----------



## Sophie0503

Thanks brother I know we haven’t talked but if you’re on puff I consider you a brother. Plz feel free to pm me or I can send you my number. Thank you very much and lord bless you brother..


----------



## disco_potato

Jankjr said:


> Thx Disco... was going to pick some up but I'll hold off. Doesn't sound like a profile I'm interested in.


Some have called it CCesque. To me it's close but the sweetness is too faint and lacking the floral note I'm used to. Though keep in mind, my nonNC experience is somewhat limited.

--------------------------------------------------

CK Aganorsa Puro

Mild. Loose pack, loose draw, hints of coffee and a sweet wood.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk

@Sophie0503 we love you, brother. Your wife, you, and Sophie will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tazdvl

Finished the morning work with telecom, who happens to be a BOTL. He usually finds time to have a stick when he comes to fix our phones. 








Besides, I'm now waiting for the IT tech to show up...and he's 3 hours late.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Hands down one of the best Maduros I've smoked recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 225804
> bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


Praying for you both!


----------



## genomez




----------



## huffer33

Prayers for you both @Sophie0503









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## knilas

Nasty









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Finished the morning work with telecom, who happens to be a BOTL. He usually finds time to have a stick when he comes to fix our phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I'm now waiting for the IT tech to show up...and he's 3 hours late.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


damn tech people.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

NUB DUB


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

This thing ain't bad at all! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## porchsmoke

This has decent age on it from the local b and m









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> This thing ain't bad at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Those are very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Another fine smoke! Eagle Rare makes it even better.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 225804
> bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


Sorry to hear the news, but you know you have our support and prayers brother.


----------



## GOT14U

Ya I'm liking how they suck very little....lol


Kidvegas said:


> Those are very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Please edit your post! They suck!
> 
> (Don't go letting everyone know what we know.)
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


LMBO yeah terrible, I gotta place an order to spare a few from this experience!


----------



## GOT14U

This thing is hitting on all cylinders!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto for TATuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Fusion said:


> Padilla La Pillar while grilling some Kebabs


How is the Pillar. Figured it be a good budget smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

porchsmoke said:


> This has decent age on it from the local b and m


I didn't know they sold wholesale. 
You're a lucky man being able to buy them in singles.
What was the price on that beauty?


----------



## Pag#11

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 225804
> bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


Keeping both of ya's in my prayers. ..feel like this month has been a rough one for a bunch of us here..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

The King is Dead, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Milder smoke with absolutely phenomenal flavors.


----------



## Rondo

Oliva Master Blend
It's been years. Great stick.


----------



## porchsmoke

Rondo said:


> I didn't know they sold wholesale.
> You're a lucky man being able to buy them in singles.
> What was the price on that beauty?


Its a great local shop that stocks a decent selection of small batch stuff - pretty much my tasting source at the moment.

I think it was eight bucks for the stick. Might've been slightly more.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Meh. Kinda of weird. Not getting the "java" flavor out of this like the rest of the line. It's like a sweet tip smoke with just the right amount of sweet. Don't judge.


----------



## GOT14U

Tell me the truth does this ceegar make my hand look big?









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Tell me the truth does this ceegar make my hand look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I see what you did there. And no it doesn't.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> I see what you did there. And no it doesn't.


Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

GOT14U said:


> Tell me the truth does this ceegar make my hand look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Pretty sure your hand makes the cigar look small! Lol.


----------



## Hnemes

Oliva serie o paired with a cocktail made of grand mariner, ciroc vs brandy, and orange juice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Nothing finer than an Oliva serie V with a bourbon and Coke. That stick can burn for days without a relight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> Pretty sure your hand makes the cigar look small! Lol.


You take that back! I'm a petite kinda guy! Now I got a complexion!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER15 tonight


----------



## GOT14U

DOG rocket! 


WNYTony said:


> L'Atelier ER15 tonight


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> DOG rocket!


Got any more ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Pag#11 said:


> How is the Pillar. Figured it be a good budget smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Nothing special, well made and as you say, good budget smoke


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Got any more ? :vs_laugh:


Lol...let me look in my pocket!

Damn this stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn the retro on this is stellar! Better get them while they are cheep!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

@Sophie0503. I can't imagine what you are going through. Peace and grace to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

ScottyB said:


> The King is Dead, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Milder smoke with absolutely phenomenal flavors.


Totally agree. Its a contender for COTY for me so far.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Potus & John McRae 22. Good all the way around.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great photo!


----------



## GOT14U

This is one in a million...actually it's not....not bad, not great! Cashed it earlier but my wife's biatchin talked me into ONE more smoke....lmao...ya I know 50% of you relate!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good stick, 2018 vintage, exclusive, private reserve!!!!! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> Great photo!


Thanks...One of my favorite sticks too...


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick, 2018 vintage, exclusive, private reserve!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Thought these were against the rules to post.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick, 2018 vintage, exclusive, private reserve!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I quit them 9 years ago...


----------



## arx0n

Paired with Schweppes Mastic-Mint.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 225804
> bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


Praying for you and your wife.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB second curtesy of @WABOOM with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

***


----------



## Madderduro

a lil boring at first but starts coming alive 1/3 of the way in


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe. Makes this day start out great, before it all goes to crap. 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

Pag#11 said:


> Thought these were against the rules to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Only in California!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 225804
> bittersweet day the 18th was guys, as you can see I passed the riders course, but a few on here know I have been diagnosed with early stages of copd. Untill the 18th I had been smoke free for 20 some days. As I was comeing back on ole ghost from the course I could hear my phone ring every few minutes, I finally found a place to pull off to see who it was, it was my wife's best friend, they were at the ER and the call was terrible, I learned that my wife has advanced basil-squamish cell cancer. I ripped my nic patch off stopped at a store bought Marlboro lit one up and I ran ole ghost between 115-118 mph she's good for 130, but I don't have the nerve to do 130 she's had motor work done by the original owner, you folks has helped me through some hard times and just when I get my life back it's seems i'm once again in a downward spiral, I love you guys and always will, we're just in need of some prayers here. I love you guys and always will.. mike&sophie..


Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## ScottyB

Westside Threat said:


> Totally agree. Its a contender for COTY for me so far.


No kidding. By the time I got up to the band, I wanted to eat this thing.


----------



## Dran

RP Connecticut JR and a cup of EZ MASQUERADE this fine morning! Hopefully the sun rose a little brighter on our struggling brothers than it did yesterday! Thanks for my morning smoke @kacey!


----------



## kacey

arx0n said:


> Paired with Schweppes Mastic-Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


So what do you think of the Huawei P10? Is the AI in the camera worth anything? or does it screw the shot up as much as a human would?


----------



## arx0n

kacey said:


> So what do you think of the Huawei P10? Is the AI in the camera worth anything? or does it screw the shot up as much as a human would?


I have it for a year now and have taken the best shots ever, compared to previous devices I had.

Lately I used the nightshot which is pretty cool for night photography but you need a very steady hand or some sort of a tripod/holder.

Monochrome, 3D panorama, slow-motion etc are cool functions if you want a phone with some dslr-like capabilities go for it.

Apparently the new P20 is much better.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

V Melanio


----------



## disco_potato

Who doesn't like a big-ash band?

Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone Toro.

Sweet, coacoa, long woody finish.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MB3 today


----------



## genomez

My first EZ House Blend. Solid smoke so far.


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Viva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I've got my first one of these relaxing in the humi, I may break it out Friday after closing on the sale of my house!


Kidvegas said:


> Corona Viva
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dran said:


> I've got my first one of these relaxing in the humi, I may break it out Friday after closing on the sale of my house!


I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Overall taste is your usual liga profile but a tad stronger body/strength. I'm diggin it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Another first for me... The Tabernacle


----------



## Pag#11

Stopped by my local BnM after work.
Finally got to smoke this guy. Definitely an enjoyable smoke. 
Also grabbed there house blend that I hear such good things about. Beautiful looking stick.
Also had a good conversation via DM's with @curmudgeonista (Jack) today. Another great member and Mod on here.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> MB3 today


Those are really great smokes.


----------



## ScottyB

Going Fishing tonight, first time for this one - I can't recall ever smoking this large a RG, should be interesting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anni 64 with a cup of Costa Rican,







If I have one more Monday this week I will likely snap.


----------



## Fusion

ScottyB said:


> Those are really great smokes.


They are Scotty, even better when Holts have 1 in the 5 Oliva churchills for $9.99 shipped deal, managed to order 3 of these deals in the last few weeks.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mode 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I get jealous of y'alls Kubota but Mr Massey Ferguson came to visit today to have a chat with my brush on the lowland. I had a huge vegetable garden here for years but have been letting it fallow cuz I got lazy. Montecristo afrique as I say bye to the 12-foot tall blackberry and roses.





























Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

Man O'War side project Lil Devil....courtesy of @Gumby-cr

Tasty, Tasty, Tasty!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

C'mon Brother.....I'm already there......


OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron Anni 64 with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 225888
> 
> If I have one more Monday this week I will likely snap.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke
Unique flavor stick I have really enjoyed so far. Thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick, 2018 vintage, exclusive, private reserve!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I dropped in here because I saw the HELLYEAH picture - Crazy coincidence, but I was just in the studio where they record and produce their music.

They weren't there, but Flavor-Flav and bunch of guys were in there just blazing away!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Some over the last few days...





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Where have you been Brother Gunner! You have been missed.....well, at least by this FOG...


SoCal Gunner said:


> Some over the last few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Killer day at work. Getting my WarpedWednesday on with this Corto I got from @Rabidawise in the MAW. Killer stick, Bri.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Where have you been Brother Gunner! You have been missed.....well, at least by this FOG...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Oh man, just a collision of stuff keeping me super busy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Killer day at work. Getting my WarpedWednesday on with this Corto I got from @Rabidawise in the MAW. Killer stick, Bri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Enjoy it!


----------



## MattT

DE Undercrown Shade and a Petite Tatuaje.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> I dropped in here because I saw the HELLYEAH picture - Crazy coincidence, but I was just in the studio where they record and produce their music.
> 
> They weren't there, but Flavor-Flav and bunch of guys were in there just blazing away!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's pretty damn cool right there....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

Principle cigars Money to Burn. Very appropriately named cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

This earlier today. Thanks @kacey










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

It just keeps getting better. Going to need a few more of these to rest and see what they do. This thing is top 10 material at current palate status.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

BLTC Morphine courtesy of @TexaSmoke.
Wrapper has a mild pepper taste. Pre-light draw was good, taste of dark chocolate and black tea.
First puffs coffee and some chocolate with hints of pepper. As i smoke this stick the draw opens to smooth and the flavors get more complex.
Definately getting a box of these.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Room101 Ichiban from the Spring Pass. Paired with some 24 year Italian Brandy.

Cigar has more spice than I was expecting, don't know why. Cereal grains, honey comb, espresso and Graham crackers with a dash of cayenne.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Matfam1 said:


> This earlier today. Thanks @kacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I take it you enjoyed the smoke

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

kacey said:


> I take it you enjoyed the smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I did indeed. Notes of chocolate and spice, always good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Grimalkin and a Luminosa


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Black Six

Another first. Really digging this so far. This one has been resting for 6 months. Maybe a year. On a side note: I know everyone's got their prefered RH, but I can't imagine smoking anything higher than 65%. I made the switch some years back and everything smokes like a dream. At least down here in dry SoCal anyway.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC GreenGo ,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UC Maduro coronet before work.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Great way to start the day.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> They are Scotty, even better when Holts have 1 in the 5 Oliva churchills for $9.99 shipped deal, managed to order 3 of these deals in the last few weeks.


Yep, I grabbed one of those deals too, should be here today.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's #ThriftyThursday!
d.Uncut and Fleetwood SupAromatized 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> BLTC Morphine courtesy of @TexaSmoke.
> Wrapper has a mild pepper taste. Pre-light draw was good, taste of dark chocolate and black tea.
> First puffs coffee and some chocolate with hints of pepper. As i smoke this stick the draw opens to smooth and the flavors get more complex.
> Definately getting a box of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Ill be trying the one I kept this week.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## TobaccoKenny

Carolina Blue cigars Connecticut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

LADC Marquis tubo









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not quite Thrifty Thursday but this Anni 64 was calling my name today


----------



## SilkyJ

Another great stick from @WNYTony. Crowned Heads Mason Dixon.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez




----------



## Jankjr

BOSSTANK said:


>


I'm smoking the same stick...


----------



## greasemonger

FYR courtesy of @cracker1397 so far so good. Thanks again!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry and Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

First Ave Maria thanks to @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel Junior.
Pre-light draw tastes of peaches. Smooth draw sweet taste to wrapper.
Spicy yet kind of sweet. Great little cigar. To sit and think to. Trying to figure out how to install a HEI distributor so need to do some wiring.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Smoking another great stick from @TexaSmoke. MF Flor de Las Antillas. A very tasty cigar and getting interesting as I hit the third third.









Made even better in the comfy of this pretty girl










Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> Smoking another great stick from @TexaSmoke. MF Flor de Las Antillas. A very tasty cigar and getting interesting as I hit the third third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made even better in the comfy of this pretty girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


What a sweet dog. Post up in Four Legged Friends.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> La Mission
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which vitola was it? Have you tried other vitola? Gotta try this finally.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Which vitola was it? Have you tried other vitola? Gotta try this finally.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


1982 Torpedo 6x52 I believe

Picked these up on an impulse buy almost 2 years ago. I'll be honest it's taken that long for these to finally get good. When first purchased all the flavors were mottled together and not in a good way. 2 years later it's a much better cigar. If your looking to try them just take my word that they need an extremely long slumber....but if you've got the patience you'll be rewarded!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

1st 20. I want my next car to have seats made from these suede wrappers. And some underwear.


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> La Mission
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one of my favorites, my favorite list is getting longer by the month. Amazing how many come off my list to be replaced.


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> 1982 Torpedo 6x52 I believe
> 
> Picked these up on an impulse buy almost 2 years ago. I'll be honest it's taken that long for these to finally get good. When first purchased all the flavors were mottled together and not in a good way. 2 years later it's a much better cigar. If your looking to try them just take my word that they need an extremely long slumber....but if you've got the patience you'll be rewarded!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently you and I bought the same box around the same time. Sadly, I'm down to my last one.


----------



## Olecharlie

CroMangon Firecracker ROTT. Macallan 12 year neat. Cold draw: dark rich chocolate, nuts. First third a big cayenne pepper kick, dark chocolate, earth and expresso. Definitely not for a mild cigar smoker, holding a good ash and burn. 2nd third, more dark rich chocolate, pepper, spice,nuts, coffee beans, and full strength for sure! More complexity at the halfway mark. 
Last third: pepper changes and lightens up a bit with more expresso, rich chocolate, baking spice and sweet fruit, maybe raisins, on retrohale more pepper, dark oily coffee the sweetness brings it together and smoothes it out. Time to dump the ash and remove the band. Still very firm, good draw, even burn and no harshness! Going to the nub, after clearing it’s mellowed to a full bodied, medium strength and still well balanced. IMO it lives up to the name of Firecracker!


----------



## GOT14U

This stick sucks....very little! Was gifted by a BOTL not from these parts. 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> CroMangon Firecracker ROTT. Macallan 12 year neat. Cold draw: dark rich chocolate, nuts. First third a big cayenne pepper kick, dark chocolate, earth and expresso. Definitely not for a mild cigar smoker, holding a good ash and burn. 2nd third, more dark rich chocolate, pepper, spice,nuts, coffee beans, and full strength for sure! More complexity at the halfway mark.
> Last third: pepper changes and lightens up a bit with more expresso, rich chocolate, baking spice and sweet fruit, maybe raisins, on retrohale more pepper, dark oily coffee the sweetness brings it together and smoothes it out. Time to dump the ash and remove the band. Still very firm, good draw, even burn and no harshness! Going to the nub, after clearing it's mellowed to a full bodied, medium strength and still well balanced. IMO it lives up to the name of Firecracker!


Sounds like a fire cracker

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Hands down the best bang for your buck after some age!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

A little Monte by Monte pigtail from @Dran. It's pairing nicely with this Manhattan. Who would've thought leather and orange peel would make a good combo??


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> Hands down the best bang for your buck after some age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I feel the same way. I have enjoyed all 3 olancho, habano and the original. Excellent stick for the price.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> I dropped in here because I saw the HELLYEAH picture - Crazy coincidence, but I was just in the studio where they record and produce their music.
> 
> They weren't there, but Flavor-Flav and bunch of guys were in there just blazing away!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Here's Flav with a friend who's identity I obscured.







I'm so bummed I dont have a picture of the wall with all the Hellyeah albums and the no smoking sign - lol. It was a freaking pot SMOG in there!

Anyway here's today's cigar from a BOTL









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U

@TexaSmoke man thanks for the smoke....perfect size for tonight. For some reason these are not in my wheel house...it should be and honestly this is my second one but it has some kind of back taste that just doesn't sit with me....I know it's a good smoke tho, just my strange taste buds! Either way I still appreciate having one and trying it again! You rock!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I still like them, but they aren't in my top 10 anymore. Glad youre powering through it, bro! Enjoy.


GOT14U said:


> @TexaSmoke man thanks for the smoke....perfect size for tonight. For some reason these are not in my wheel house...it should be and honestly this is my second one but it has some kind of back taste that just doesn't sit with me....I know it's a good smoke tho, just my strange taste buds! Either way I still appreciate having one and trying it again! You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

by no means is it a rocket! and I know TONS of people like them! and I love having the chance to try one again and check myself...I have sold boxes of smokes that I thought I didn't like after one stick....and I probably should have waited...so please don't take it as anything other then thankfulness! hell I think @WNYTony is still smoking on a box I sold prematuraly... lol


TexaSmoke said:


> I still like them, but they aren't in my top 10 anymore. Glad youre powering through it, bro! Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nah, brother. I don't take it that way at all.


GOT14U said:


> by no means is it a rocket! and I know TONS of people like them! and I love having the chance to try one again and check myself...I have sold boxes of smokes that I thought I didn't like after one stick....and I probably should have waited...so please don't take it as anything other then thankfulness! hell I think @WNYTony is still smoking on a box I sold prematuraly... lol


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Space Cadet & Ben Nevis 21. This cigar is transitioning all over the place, it could use some age. Solid regardless. Teriyaki, marshmallow, almonds with a spiciness that comes and goes.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

did you say marshmallows.....lol


Westside Threat said:


> EZ Space Cadet & Ben Nevis 21. This cigar is transitioning all over the place, it could use some age. Solid regardless. Teriyaki, marshmallow, almonds with a spiciness that comes and goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

good deal brother!


TexaSmoke said:


> Nah, brother. I don't take it that way at all.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I tell you what, the last third kicked in from no where! was worth the wait! the retro is something else!quote=TexaSmoke;5484390]Nah, brother. I don't take it that way at all.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> I tell you what, the last third kicked in from no where! was worth the wait! the retro is something else!quote=TexaSmoke;5484390]Nah, brother. I don't take it that way at all.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]I love it when one sneaks up on me like that. I don't give some of them enough chance. First impressions get me.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> did you say marshmallows.....lol


Indeed. Complex little bugger.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> by no means is it a rocket! and I know TONS of people like them! and I love having the chance to try one again and check myself...I have sold boxes of smokes that I thought I didn't like after one stick....and I probably should have waited...so please don't take it as anything other then thankfulness! hell I think @WNYTony is still smoking on a box I sold prematuraly... lol


You didn't sell me any of those but if you have any you wish to unload.........

Cigar Federation's Highball tonight for me. Got this in a trade with my buddy @TreySC who checks in over here once in a blue moon


----------



## Matfam1

My first time with a Jamie Garcia, so smooth and tasty.










Next to hunt down a fiver and a La Careme that you folks are raving about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked a non Cuban Bolivar Cofrida.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> You didn't sell me any of those but if you have any you wish to unload.........
> 
> Cigar Federation's Highball tonight for me. Got this in a trade with my buddy @TreySC who checks in over here once in a blue moon


That's right, we traded.... I'll keep you in mind 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Grand Cru, curtesy of @poppajon75 from a MAW,


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Hands down the best bang for your buck after some age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Agreed.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Matfam1 said:


> My first time with a Jamie Garcia, so smooth and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to hunt down a fiver and a La Careme that you folks are raving about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar Page had 5vers for 21 $ maybe ending very soon.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Emilio LJZ and Kona. Time to get outta my fog.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Got to fell a few more trees after this then I'll be done with the clearing.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

GOT14U said:


> Hands down the best bang for your buck after some age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I picked up a 5-er of the Olancho. Smoked one ROTT. Buried the other 4 in the humidor. Looking forward to pulling them out in the future.


----------



## disco_potato

Dapper La Madrina robusto

Floral sweetness changing to sweet brioche then into sweet heavy cream.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Headley Grange


----------



## Fusion

A Conni today


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ Sugar Cookie thanks to @TexaSmoke , it was an amazing smoke all they way to the nub!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamais Vu curtesy of @bobbya08,


----------



## genomez

My first Ratzilla


----------



## Scotchpig

#gotnofuentefriday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Scotchpig said:


> #gotnofuentefriday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can fix that for you.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Was out mowing the lawn and the bottom fell out... had to seek shelter under the boat house... = Cigar Time


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> #gotnofuentefriday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ifn I had a box of those.....wouldn't matter one bit..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Foundry Portent between storms. Holy moly this is getting better with a nap..gonna have to get some more to lay down...

Gonna be a washout this weekend.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

My first time smoking this EZ JAMAIS VU - PRIMERA EDICION. I'm only 10 minutes, but wow this thing a fine cigar. At $9 I have to say I'm impressed.


----------



## Hnemes

Macanudo inspirado white and this morning a rocky Patel vintage 2003 Cameroon courtesy of @TexaSmoke and @kacey. Thank you gentlemen for the smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Currently smoking Deer Sausage.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Currently smoking Deer Sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


What flavors are you getting....does the ash hold on or is it flaky.. :laugh2:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Currently smoking Deer Sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


As much as I like this EZ I'd much rather be smoking deer sausage lol


----------



## Westside Threat

That your rig? Awesome


----------



## greasemonger

WTF from @JtAv8tor this thing is legit


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> What flavors are you getting....does the ash hold on or is it flaky.. :laugh2:
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Current flavors....oak, jalapeno, cheddar, green onion, garlic....

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Rodrigo from the namesake defunct website. Too bad. Very subtle, smooooth cigar.


----------



## Prf5415

First padron. A 5000 natural. I found a new regular!!!!! Very good! 


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> Currently smoking Deer Sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


MMMMMMM Dear on the bbq.:grin2:


----------



## genomez




----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Another first for me. Nice n creamy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Don Carlos, thanks to @kacey. What a fine smoke!


----------



## cracker1397

AB Tempus Maduro 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Dapper La Madrina robusto
> 
> Floral sweetness changing to sweet brioche then into sweet heavy cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Those are soooo good....and I had some of their la madrina Maduros...holy cow were they phenomenal!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mrmcfly

Nice Friday evening smoke with a @maxh92 Noob bomb stick.
"La Palina Black Label"... Very nice cigar.

Doesn't like the punch, but gave it a cut with the guillotine and BAM!
Paired with a Warstiener Pils... nice end to a busy day at worksux.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nica 2nds this afternoon










Muy bueno

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## csk415

Damn good. AJ Hoyo black. Peppppper on retro.


----------



## TexaSmoke

First time with an Opus for myself and my father in law. They are phenomenal so far. Thanks so much @kacey you helped create a great memory.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> First time with an Opus for myself and my father in law. They are phenomenal so far. Thanks so much @kacey you helped create a great memory.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Awesome. 
A moment last a second. A memory last forever. 
Things fade but memories never die .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

genomez said:


> My first Ratzilla


What is your overall impression?

Ryan


----------



## genomez

g1k said:


> What is your overall impression?
> 
> Ryan


A good smoke but I definitely prefer the UF-13.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

First time with this one and I liked it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Lots and lots of chocolate or coffee, hell maybe both.


----------



## Westside Threat

T52 & El Salvadoran rum. The rum smells like tangerine zest and tastes like orange sherbet. Maybe it will grow on me










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Tomorrow is the 50th Anniversary party for my in-laws. My wife has planned the entire event. I am so proud of her and her efforts.

I am sitting outside with her laptop, editing photos for a slide show that will be running during the party. My wife was wonderful enough to suggest that I go smoke a cigar while I work on the photos.

So...Sons of Anarchy with almost 6 months of rest.









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Tomorrow is the 50th Anniversary party for my in-laws. My wife has planned the entire event. I am so proud of her and her efforts.
> 
> I am sitting outside with her laptop, editing photos for a slide show that will be running during the party. My wife was wonderful enough to suggest that I go smoke a cigar while I work on the photos.
> 
> So...Sons of Anarchy with almost 6 months of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Good man.....do what the little lady says..... Congrats to the in-laws! Anniversaries are special, anyone can get married.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WNYTony

The rare green dot for Fusion Friday ! 
Colin - this green dot it the best one of the three you sent me. Excellent cigar you created here.


----------



## Pag#11

This stick has been falling apart since I cut it. No resistance in the draw what so ever. Taste is way off. I have heard and seen many inconsistencies with the Don Pepin line. Never so with the MF line. Almost positive these are not rolled in the MF factory and I am starting to believe it. I had better Bueso sticks . Glad I only paid 4$ for it. The one I smoked 10 days ago was excellent go figure. These will take a long nap. Maybe I got a bum stick ...stick happens .
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


>


I was not impressed with this $16 stick. Just not my taste I guess... ^^^ 
This was my first Davidoff. I have one more Davidoff the (Special R) I'm gonna try tomorrow. I hope it taste better.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pag#11 said:


> This stick has been falling apart since I cut it. No resistance in the draw what so ever. Taste is way off. I have heard and seen many inconsistencies with the Don Pepin line. Never so with the MF line. Almost positive these are not rolled in the MF factory and I am starting to believe it. I had better Bueso sticks . Glad I only paid 4$ for it. The one I smoked 10 days ago was excellent go figure. These will take a long nap. Maybe I got a bum stick ...stick happens .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I haven't had that one before, only the blue label original and I have never had any issues with them...


----------



## Black Six

Old standby tonight. These are so interesting to me. Every time I grab one it's like a different cigar. It's never bad or anything, in fact I always find myself surprised at how good they are for what they cost. I guess they just age differently than the rest of my smokes. Or maybe they're staying the same and I'm the one that's ageing differently? I don't know. You think of weird stuff when you're wrestling with a ridiculously-impossible-to-get-off foot band (Thanks for that as always, FyR...)


----------



## kacey

Today's smoke an Arturo Fuente Opus X Desino Al Siglo 2012. From the estate of a man who blazed his own trail through and out of life.
Pairing this stick with some Angels Envy Bourbon.
Smoke if ya got em.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sorry Puffers I've been extremely busy with work the past few weeks. Finally some time off to relax and the humidity is 95. Not going to stop me firing up this Neanderthal and get me going. Cannot wait until the Fall weather.


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2 for today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

'K' by Karen Berger, not sure what she's calling this shape it's a perfecto that's box pressed on one end and round on the other like the shark,







This is the second one of these I've smoked, thinking I might pick up a few more


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Chocolate Milk with Jims organic coffee after a Keto bar. EZ courtesy of @Westside Threat


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> #2 for today


Good choice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks. Not mine, but that would be nice. Mine looks similar to the one firther off in the pic, but about half the size. Doesn't have wheels and a trailer hitch.


Westside Threat said:


> That your rig? Awesome


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Provedencia Trinitas Triple Ligero and Ethiopian Yirgachaffe..

Prelight draw is sweet feed, barnyard and hay.....this should be a great smoke for a Honduran!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez

tazdvl said:


> Tomorrow is the 50th Anniversary party for my in-laws. My wife has planned the entire event. I am so proud of her and her efforts.
> 
> I am sitting outside with her laptop, editing photos for a slide show that will be running during the party. My wife was wonderful enough to suggest that I go smoke a cigar while I work on the photos.
> 
> So...Sons of Anarchy with almost 6 months of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


How is it? Great show, but how's the cigar?


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


>


 @BOSSTANK did you say that was your first Nicaragua? What did you think?

Never mind I saw your comments further down. Thanks


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone. EZ All My Ex's with coffee.


----------



## Scotchpig

Been eyeballing this for a while. Today's the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Diesel UHC Limited Edition Corona









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Damn good. AJ Hoyo black. Peppppper on retro.


Can't wait for my box of Rothschilds. How do they compare to the gold and silver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today is move in day for my son at UNT. So, after mowing this morning, I'm having a natural Padron x000 with over a year on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> #2 for today


"Son, are you playing vijia games?"

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Fusion

Black Pearl Morado


----------



## Hickorynut

Dang it Colin....I've been eyeballin these, and now you're smokin one.....

Worth having in the grab a gar drawer?


Fusion said:


> Black Pearl Morado


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

EZ Tantrum. Good smoke, did not wow me like the donuts did. Definately a good choice for pre-breakfast play with dogs and contemplate.


----------



## huffer33

Rainy day.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> "Son, are you playing vijia games?"
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I was watching a documentary on the Ridge Racer series on youtube :grin2: I still remember the day I picked up my PS1 on 9/9/95.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Getting a quicky in...


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag mode5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Rott


----------



## Madderduro

living it up during a thunderstorm


----------



## genomez

Dirty Rat


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> living it up during a thunderstorm


Is it pumpkin season already?


----------



## Madderduro

the evil genius chocolate pumpkin porter is my favorite one...have seen the blue moon and one of the local breweries pumpkin beers are out now...they're slowly trickling out waiting for the smuttynose pumpkin brew that ones pretty good


----------



## Scotchpig

Faithful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Really good!


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> I was watching a documentary on the Ridge Racer series on youtube :grin2: I still remember the day I picked up my PS1 on 9/9/95.


Same here, well, I was 11 so my parents had to go with me. Good days.

-------------------------------------------

Did not think I'd be smoking this today. Stopped by a b&m, on the worst possible day as all the street around were closed for a local festival, to grab a couple small cigars to sit down and smoke. Made my way to the humidor and the first thing I saw was the new Fuente Fuente opusX Perfexion 888. Grabbed it and made my way to the other side of the display. There sits a single Andalusian Bull. Grabbed it and ran to the register.

For a $20 cigar, I'm kind of torn. It was quite different from other things I've had but not really different at all. I was reading reviews as I lit it up so I was prepared for chocolate and tons of pepper. I got neither.
First, probably the only cigar I've smoked where I wanted to "eat" the smoke coming off the foot. The flavors weren't that different from the norm; dank soil, a sweet woodsy cream, and 2 or 3 instances of mint. Normal flavors, other than the mint, but like they were on a completely different plane.
Good cigar, quite unique, but unlikely I'll pick it up again.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Dang it Colin....I've been eyeballin these, and now you're smokin one.....
> 
> Worth having in the grab a gar drawer?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Oh yes, great prices to be had for a very nice smoke IMO


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> Same here, well, I was 11 so my parents had to go with me. Good days.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Did not think I'd be smoking this today. Stopped by a b&m, on the worst possible day as all the street around were closed for a local festival, to grab a couple small cigars to sit down and smoke. Made my way to the humidor and the first thing I saw was the new Fuente Fuente opusX Perfexion 888. Grabbed it and made my way to the other side of the display. There sits a single Andalusian Bull. Grabbed it and ran to the register.
> 
> For a $20 cigar, I'm kind of torn. It was quite different from other things I've had but not really different at all. I was reading reviews as I lit it up so I was prepared for chocolate and tons of pepper. I got neither.
> First, probably the only cigar I've smoked where I wanted to "eat" the smoke coming off the foot. The flavors weren't that different from the norm; dank soil, a sweet woodsy cream, and 2 or 3 instances of mint. Normal flavors, other than the mint, but like they were on a completely different plane.
> Good cigar, quite unique, but unlikely I'll pick it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sorry you didn't enjoy the bull. Just goes to show that we all experience things differently.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson and Costa Rican


----------



## ScottyB

Gumby-cr said:


> I was watching a documentary on the Ridge Racer series on youtube :grin2: I still remember the day I picked up my PS1 on 9/9/95.


I was addicted to RR and Jet Moto.


----------



## genomez

EZ 6th Anniversary


----------



## kacey

genomez said:


> EZ 6th Anniversary


Well how is it ROTT?


----------



## ellebrecht71

Firing this up at the track tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Davidoff Special <<R>>

Now this stick is freaking great!


----------



## genomez

kacey said:


> Well how is it ROTT?


So far decent but certainly not my favorite EZ. Also, I'm not even halfway through it, but I do have some strange burn issues.


----------



## Olecharlie

My Father was not on my radar until I smoked the 1922 and now The Judge! Amazingly solid!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas Gold, nugget (petite corona)


----------



## kacey

Liga Privada no9 nice simple light pepper. Pre-light draw was good and reminded me of dark chocolate mints.
I believe this came from @Olecharlie could have been @OneStrangeOne both hit me with a pile of great sticks.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> Sorry you didn't enjoy the bull. Just goes to show that we all experience things differently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it, I just didn't $20 enjoy it. My bad if I didn't get that across.


----------



## S&W

Enjoying a Cao Gold Churchill behind the wheel of my buddy's 57 Vette at the Rockabilly Resurrection 2018 in Kannapolis, NC.


----------



## huffer33

With Pu-erh tea









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Westside Threat said:


> Is it pumpkin season already?


Had the Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest last night.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

kacey said:


> Liga Privada no9 nice simple light pepper. Pre-light draw was good and reminded me of dark chocolate mints.
> I believe this came from @Olecharlie could have been @OneStrangeOne both hit me with a pile of great sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Must have been @Olecharlie I haven't had any of the corona's in the 9


----------



## Rondo

My first EZ disappointment. 
That's what I get for spending $15 for a cigar wrapped in Kleenex.


----------



## Tulse

Is good. Is real good.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> View attachment 226096
> 
> 
> View attachment 226098
> 
> 
> My first EZ disappointment.
> That's what I get for spending $15 for a cigar wrapped in Kleenex.


Just not your flavor profile or issues overall?


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> Had the Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest last night.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Is that the Oktoberfest where they partner with a German brewery?


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 226096
> 
> 
> View attachment 226098
> 
> 
> My first EZ disappointment.
> 
> That's what I get for spending $15 for a cigar wrapped in Kleenex.


Ya I've shyed away from their full wrapped sticks...although I heard I should have jumped on the chocolate one last year...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo

Westside Threat said:


> Just not your flavor profile or issues overall?


Solely a lack of flavor issue. 
No problems with construction, etc.


----------



## huffer33

Westside Threat said:


> Is that the Oktoberfest where they partner with a German brewery?


Yes, this year is with Weihenstephan (claimed to be the worlds oldest brewery) and I thought it was excellent!


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> Yes, this year is with Weihenstephan (claimed to be the worlds oldest brewery) and I thought it was excellent!


Hell yeah! I'm a huge Oktoberfest fan, I'll be on the look out. Ayinger is my favorite.


----------



## g1k

AJ Fernandez Last Call while floating down the Upper Niagara river today.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Pretty good smoke to enjoy a perfect CO evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Sticking with an old reliable. Bar B Q and pool with the family today. Will be an early one tonight. Hope everyone had a good Saturday.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

@Fusion being a fanboy this is a CAO that I haven't tried yet and WOW it's good! It's got some interesting notes I cannot put my finger on but I need to get me a few more of these! Thank you Collin for this delightful smoke!


----------



## Travoline

Tulse said:


> Is good. Is real good.
> 
> View attachment 226094


What is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Just finished 116 hours of overtime this pay period and decided to celebrate with this little gem courtesy of @Olecharlie
So smooth and delicious 
Thx man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warped El Oso


----------



## Fusion

MattyIce said:


> @*Fusion* being a fanboy this is a CAO that I haven't tried yet and WOW it's good! It's got some interesting notes I cannot put my finger on but I need to get me a few more of these! Thank you Collin for this delightful smoke!


Im happy you liked it @MattyIce , im not a fan at all, bought a box and traded most of them, didnt like the first one either the Amazon Basin, have not tried the 3rd one the Anaconda yet.


----------



## MattyIce

Fusion said:


> Im happy you liked it @MattyIce , im not a fan at all, bought a box and traded most of them, didnt like the first one either the Amazon Basin, have not tried the 3rd one the Anaconda yet.


Too funny! It does have a perfume note that is not typical but I seem to like weirder stuff and not the mainstream. I think Oliva are just ok except the cain maddies!


----------



## Fusion

MattyIce said:


> Too funny! It does have a perfume note that is not typical but I seem to like weirder stuff and not the mainstream. I think Oliva are just ok except the cain maddies!


Oh dont get me wrong @MattyIce most here do like them, just not for me


----------



## WNYTony

My most local shop got in these Mbombay Corojo Oscuro so I figured I'd try one. Pretty good and going to have to grab a few more I think.










Tonight a CLE Chele from a SOTL elsewhere


----------



## Westside Threat

Loving it










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very good!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Black Six

I normally only smoke 3 cigars per week, but this 4th smoke was my reward for attending a play with my lady tonight. Didn't guys used to be able to smoke cigars at the theater? Man, I'd be there all the time...


----------



## kacey

Well I had two more tonight a AJF Pantheon and a AF OPus X Forbidden Lost city.
The pantheon was pepper and spice, a little bit of wood.
The Opus X on the other hand was nutty, spicy and chocolate. Very good smoke.


----------



## genomez

EZ O&E with coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

My last GrandMaster....and Sumatra









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje White Label, curtesy of @bobbya08 with a cup of Sumatra for Sunday breakfast


----------



## msmith1986

OG Amazon Basin and sweet tea for the ride to OC MD with La Familia for the day. Less than an hour away now. The girls go back to school tomorrow.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Peets morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Oliva G, toro. Rested 24 months. Very good.


----------



## genomez

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Island Jim by Leaf cigars. Meh. Glad I only picked up one. Only halfway through but I'm going to persevere and keep going and hope things get better.


----------



## SilkyJ

Angel's Anvil 2018 with strawberry green tea 
Wow, this thing is good enough to eat


----------



## Matfam1

This Padron on an easy Sunday morning.

Thanks @kacey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry. Very good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron & Folgers morning!


----------



## Chris80

LFD #5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

Las Calaveras.


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> LFD #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the first of many LFD I am actually enjoying. I've tried several and thought they were not good. This one is impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Introduced bro in law to a nice cigar today while I enjoyed one of my own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

LADC Mi Amor Reserva from the @ebnash collection. Good stick for sure.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## porchsmoke

Gaming and smoking









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The Esteban Carreras when v cut the cap came loose, re-glued the cap, couldn't keep the cigar lit and tunneled badly. Picked up from a B&M probably poor humidity control. Tossed it!

The Cigar Fed is a decent medium bodied smoke courtesy of @Westside Threat.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Oliva for some reading and thinking.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless


----------



## greasemonger

EZ blending sessions. Good flavor, but the wrapper on this 7.5x50 is in pretty bad shape


----------



## Kidvegas

Two, while enjoying Moms 61st Birthday this afternoon!
















Gotta be honest wasn't blown away by the Davidoff had a few construction issues and all around not something I'd waste spending any more cash on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Worked on my syllabi for next week... I hate doing schedules.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> EZ blending sessions. Good flavor, but the wrapper on this 7.5x50 is in pretty bad shape


Wow, never got anything larger than a toro from them. My last round of blending sessions was in rough shape too. I have a batch arriving today with my 6th Anniversary, if these are beat up as well I may be taking a Blending Sessions hiatus.


----------



## Tulse

Travoline said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warped El Oso. The pencil version. :wink2:


----------



## Jankjr

A very enjoyable smoke


----------



## genomez

EZ Blending Sessions


----------



## porchsmoke

Not my favorite so far









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

JC the Cuban Roller


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Wow, never got anything larger than a toro from them. My last round of blending sessions was in rough shape too. I have a batch arriving today with my 6th Anniversary, if these are beat up as well I may be taking a Blending Sessions hiatus.


This thing is huge, and the wrapper issues may be my fault from movement. They gave me 2 churchill sized ones in my second to last order. The other looks to be maduro and is slightly shorter with a 49 rg and a little foot damage (may just trim it and treat it like a masquerade).


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yardgar


----------



## TobaccoKenny

Another Carolina Blue Stick, this one is their Habano , these guys are making some seriously good sticks. You should give them a shot.

If anyone is interested in picking up a couple sticks pm me, I've got some I'll share































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Tonight's selection after a ribeye dinner with the wonderful wife...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

I enjoyed this Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ellebrecht71 said:


> Tonight's selection after a ribeye dinner with the wonderful wife...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whereas Dino?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Gran Habano Corojo #5 courtesy of @MattyIce


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rocking a @Fusion pink dot
Solid smoke, Colin. I'd keep a few of these on hand.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padilla Miami


----------



## ellebrecht71

Stogiepuffer said:


> Whereas Dino?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do not understand? Maybe I've had to much to drink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dino is one of the mods. He hates feet, therefore gets tagged in any toe-pics.


ellebrecht71 said:


> I do not understand? Maybe I've had to much to drink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Brick House Maduro


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## GOT14U

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God I got to get me some....I'm all about the black!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Well shit! Some 2018 head!















well I tried some...not sure who sent it...but it was resent. Maybe tomorrow I'll look it up...not terrible.!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

One more tonight.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Damn this thing...got me way down in Dixie land!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

TexaSmoke said:


> Rocking a @*Fusion* pink dot
> Solid smoke, Colin. I'd keep a few of these on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I smoked the last Pink a few weeks ago, not sure if ill ever make any more considering the greater leaf selection we have been getting lately, Happy you enjoyed it


----------



## GOT14U

Hot damn! This is one proper smoke!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

Montecristo by AJF. Going to need some rest. Smoke it Rott and it isn't giving me the flavors I'm used to from this stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maxh92 said:


> Montecristo by AJF. Going to need some rest. Smoke it Rott and it isn't giving me the flavors I'm used to from this stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most monteies need a ton of rest! Just my .02

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Maxh92

GOT14U said:


> Most monteies need a ton of rest! Just my .02
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I should have known better. But, what's a guy to do when a new box comes in? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Double Chateau Maduro this morning, courtesy of @BKurt in the Noob Sampler trade










Ezra Zion FHK from a trade with @Ewood this fine evening










Thank you gentlemen !


----------



## MattyIce

Got my truck just now had to celebrate. Man this is a dam fine stick! I will 100% be buying more of these!

The truck is a 2018 Ram 2500.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sweet rig @MattyIce
A rare 3 smoke day ending with this Las Calaveras from a trade with @LeatherNeck
First third was nothing but coffee and cocoa with a dry mouth feel and blasts of pepper every now and then. A little bland, but still really pleasant. Second third has real been a treat. Flavor and body ramped it up by adding in some cream and earth to take that dry mouth feeling away while still keeping the good flavors from the beginning. Killer transition and a really enjoyable smoke thus far.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Sweet rig @MattyIce
> A rare 3 smoke day ending with this Las Calaveras from a trade with @LeatherNeck
> First third was nothing but coffee and cocoa with a dry mouth feel and blasts of pepper every now and then. A little bland, but still really pleasant. Second third has real been a treat. Flavor and body ramped it up by adding in some cream and earth to take that dry mouth feeling away while still keeping the good flavors from the beginning. Killer transition and a really enjoyable smoke thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Damn skippy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

La Palina Black Label Courtesy of @*TexaSmoke*. I am going to have to come up with a suitable thank you for him.>

This is a fantastic cigar for the price point. I just bought a box, the taste of this cigar pre light was like apricots and sweet southern tea.
Light it reminded me of a fantastic dark chocolate with a hint of mint and pepper. My mouth is salivating as I smoke this thing.


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> La Palina Black Label Courtesy of @*TexaSmoke*. I am going to have to come up with a suitable thank you for him.>
> 
> This is a fantastic cigar for the price point. I just bought a box, the taste of this cigar pre light was like apricots and sweet southern tea.
> Light it reminded me of a fantastic dark chocolate with a hint of mint and pepper. My mouth is salivating as I smoke this thing.


Glad you dig it, brother. Heavy hitters at that price point.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

First cigar in over a week was Alex Bradley American Subgrown from @Maxwellsays


----------



## Mark in wi

Here are a few from vacation.

All three are from the sin-bin on the Disney boat. The first is a Sosa Family Maduro bought at their lounge at Disney Springs.


----------



## Matfam1

MattyIce said:


> Got my truck just now had to celebrate. Man this is a dam fine stick! I will 100% be buying more of these!
> 
> The truck is a 2018 Ram 2500.


Nice truck

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Can't figure how to post more than one picture per post.:vs_mad:


----------



## Mark in wi

Thanks @Dran!! Enjoyed this on our day at sea!


----------



## ellebrecht71

TexaSmoke said:


> Dino is one of the mods. He hates feet, therefore gets tagged in any toe-pics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Good to know. I will keep that in mind for future. Lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> La Palina Black Label Courtesy of @*TexaSmoke*. I am going to have to come up with a suitable thank you for him.>
> 
> This is a fantastic cigar for the price point. I just bought a box, the taste of this cigar pre light was like apricots and sweet southern tea.
> Light it reminded me of a fantastic dark chocolate with a hint of mint and pepper. My mouth is salivating as I smoke this thing.


Yep....they are good!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano and Kona. Hello Monday, you're an a****le. 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Neanderthal. I picked up a 25 pack last month. I have 12 left after this one. I LOVE these.


----------



## greasemonger

BLTC Last Rites at the Ligero Lounge


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> RB Genesis Habano and Kona. Hello Monday, you're an a****le.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I think the Habano is my favorite one. There all good smokes for the $.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

That one had a little over a year on it....it was divine!


Pag#11 said:


> I think the Habano is my favorite one. There all good smokes for the $.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Another Neanderthal. I picked up a 25 pack last month. I have 12 left after this one. I LOVE these.


I have one from my MAW list. Somehow I know I'll love it, so I don't smoke it. Its a fiscal decision. Hahaha

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Conference call, smoking an Alec Bradley Black Market, and drinking cold brewed, iced Costa Rica Tarrazu.









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> I have one from my MAW list. Somehow I know I'll love it, so I don't smoke it. Its a fiscal decision. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Set fire to that bad boy! Be prepared for a nice Vitamin N kick >


----------



## Christoph

looks like one mighty fancy cigar stand Pag...


----------



## Christoph

Just finished a nice Ave Maria ...


----------



## Christoph

Dark Horse is one of my favorite smokes,...chock full of nuts


----------



## Fusion

Fighting a Summer cold, this BV560 is still good though


----------



## Christoph

Nice picture Fusion!


----------



## huffer33

Quick smoke after hitting the gym.


----------



## JPT

The picture isn't from yesterday, but I did have one yesterday. One of my new favorites:

Camacho Coyolar:


----------



## disco_potato

Room101 Uncle Lee, courtesy of the one and only @mpomario.

The sweetest cigar I've had outside of infused sticks. What a treat.

Thanks broski!









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ashton ESG

YUM!


----------



## BOSSTANK

MattyIce said:


> Got my truck just now had to celebrate. Man this is a dam fine stick! I will 100% be buying more of these!
> 
> The truck is a 2018 Ram 2500.


Congrats on the truck, that's nice! Are you gonna smoke in it? 
Yes the UF-13 is delicious, glad to see you finally light her up.


----------



## MattyIce

BOSSTANK said:


> Congrats on the truck, that's nice! Are you gonna smoke in it?
> Yes the UF-13 is delicious, glad to see you finally light her up.


No this is also for family trips my wife puts up with me smoking to a point that's why I have a little beater now for commuting to work. &#128521;

Ya that uf13 was a great stick! Gonna have to try the others in that lineup now.


----------



## UBC03

Stogiepuffer said:


> Whereas Dino?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't hit the what did you smoke NC section every day..


ellebrecht71 said:


> I do not understand? Maybe I've had to much to drink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My real name is Dino.. Yes a hate feet.. Plus I'm convinced that some of these freaks are downloading all these funky foot pics for their own personal stash


TexaSmoke said:


> Dino is one of the mods. He hates feet, therefore gets tagged in any toe-pics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


That's why I don't even look when I get a notification.


ellebrecht71 said:


> Good to know. I will keep that in mind for future. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Curivari from 2013 if the sticker on the box doesn't lie. A store that unfortunately closed up shop last year turned me onto these. Basically they just sent him whatever was available at release. Still a flavor bomb after all these years.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night's smoke










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Prf5415

Gurkha archive 1887. Not behaving well but a lot more complex than I was expecting from a Gurkha.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Bobalu reserve. Not exactly ROTT but close. Could use some age.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Now that I am back at the house. This stick reminds me of a decent to good CC, decent twang, lots of earth spicy but the spice flavors are so heavy you can't figure out why your tongue is going numb, but "I like it." Walked to the post office smoking this thing tied up the dog went inside mailed package came out puffed cigar back to full life. Went to the parts store got parts loaded up the dog with parts. Walked all the way home, about 4 miles RT still smoking the cigar. So the cigar burns nice tastes good and does do some changes in texture but the spice is such that you can only discern softness in the middle third then lighter spice in the final third. Glad I picked up a box.


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva. Damn fine stick. Sweet dark chocolate, coffee, leather.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No thinking.....just a walk and a smoke!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

2nd Neanderthal today. A rare picture outside too with a foot for someone special. Made sure it was covered though 😋


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bayou and a cup of Golden Oolong,







Had a violent T-storm hit right before I got to the house, then as soon as I opened the door the power went out was able to boil some water on the grill but no way to grind my coffee! At least it cooled things of for a minute.


----------



## ScottyB

Sorry that I can't remember who I got this from, I'm not very organized. Good so far.


----------



## TobaccoKenny

These Carolina Blue Habano 2000s are a little bit addictive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Maxh92

Hoyo Gold. Nice stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bayou and a cup of Golden Oolong,
> View attachment 226220
> 
> Had a violent T-storm hit right before I got to the house, then as soon as I opened the door the power went out was able to boil some water on the grill but no way to grind my coffee! At least it cooled things of for a minute.


Le Bayou? Is that a special release in Louisiana only? Haha @BOSSTANK would stock up on them swampsticks. Lol

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> I don't hit the what did you smoke NC section every day..My real name is Dino.. Yes a hate feet.. Plus I'm convinced that some of these freaks are downloading all these funky foot pics for their own personal stashThat's why I don't even look when I get a notification.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Or maybe deep inside Dino has a foot fettish and he's trying to convince himself he doesn't! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Or maybe deep inside Dino has a foot fettish and he's trying to convince himself he doesn't! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


You know I have a ban and clean button...right? lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

In case I get suspended for 3 days due to my previous post I need to post this gorgeous smoke. Lol

Mi Querida (My Darling in Spanish)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Speaking of WTF...










Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Dran

Maduro Monday! La palina black label, from my nts with @greasemonger.


----------



## greasemonger

SoCal Gunner said:


> Speaking of WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


That was one great smoke!


----------



## greasemonger

El Primer Mundo Epifania truly ROTT from cpage. Never heard of it before, but the reviews were great, and at 19.49 for a 10pk I figured why not (supposedly retails at $9 but I've never seen it at a retailer). Its definitely the best sub-$2 stick I've had. I only wish I'd ordered more than 10.

Edit: even though the deal ended I stumbled upon a back door at CP through google and found the same deal, so of course another 10er and a 10pk of FYR maduro magicos found their way into my cart for a total of $39.40 shipped.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> El Primer Mundo Epifania truly ROTT from cpage. Never heard of it before, but the reviews were great, and at 19.49 for a 10pk I figured why not (supposedly retails at $9 but I've never seen it at a retailer). Its definitely the best sub-$2 stick I've had. I only wish I'd ordered more than 10.
> 
> Edit: even though the deal ended I stumbled upon a back door at CP through google and found the same deal, so of course another 10er and a 10pk of FYR maduro magicos found their way into my cart for a total of $39.40 shipped.


Many times I was gonna grab those Epifania but never went thru with it. That perticular deal shows up often. Next time I will grab. Maybe. The Flores y Rodriguez are great sticks. Habano and maduro. Thanks for posting. I've been waiting.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Room101 Uncle Lee, courtesy of the one and only @mpomario.
> 
> The sweetest cigar I've had outside of infused sticks. What a treat.
> 
> Thanks broski!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


It is a crave stick for me. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

My local shops House Blend $7.00 
Fantastic ,flawless and highly enjoyable.
Stick could have been $15.00 and I still would be happy. $7.00 doesn't get ya much in Los Angeles.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Pag#11 said:


> Many times I was gonna grab those Epifania but never went thru with it. That perticular deal shows up often. Next time I will grab. Maybe. The Flores y Rodriguez are great sticks. Habano and maduro. Thanks for posting. I've been waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


They describe it as full, but I'd put it more towards medium. The draw and retro are effortless to me. Not a ton going on, but I can see this being a great morning coffee smoke. Reminds me of the Illusione Epernay flavor profile. I'll be interested to see how it rests. I figured it was high time I got some more budget friendly sticks to even things out in the humi before the states start implementing their online sales taxes.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Earlier this afternoon with a cup of coffee


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> They describe it as full, but I'd put it more towards medium. The draw and retro are effortless to me. Not a ton going on, but I can see this being a great morning coffee smoke. Reminds me of the Illusione Epernay flavor profile. I'll be interested to see how it rests. I figured it was high time I got some more budget friendly sticks to even things out in the humi before the states start implementing their online sales taxes.


Sounds very good for the price point. These are made at the PDR factory. Every stick I have had from them draws effortlessly. I really favor the entubar method of rolling that they use.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> My local shops House Blend $7.00
> Fantastic ,flawless and highly enjoyable.
> Stick could have been $15.00 and I still would be happy. $7.00 doesn't get ya much in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Where's this at?


----------



## BKurt

Warped Corto thanks to @WNYTony .. great smoke.. thx again!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> Where's this at?


Woodlandhills cigar co. 
Ventura blvd right b4 Topanga on South side. Great shop, owners are great .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

This has been laying at the bottom of one of my humidors for 5 or 6 years. I decided to give it a shot. So far it's great. I don't know how these are ROTT, but I'm here to tell you that they age pretty darn well. Coffee, nuts, baking spice. Good stuff, Maynard.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Le Bayou? Is that a special release in Louisiana only? Haha @BOSSTANK would stock up on them swampsticks. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


:grin2:


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho for golf










Sobremesa at home tonight


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tonight's selections include a RomaCraft Neanderthal gifted to me by @huffer33 that @Gumby-cr had me itching to try. It was an awesome stick. 
2nd smoke was a CH Four Kicks that came from @ebnash and it was fantastic. 
Thanks for a great night, gentlemen. Pics are not wanting to load. Dang tapatalk.










Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Aged with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut Connie and Kona

If I keep Connies in hand, it'll be this a here one.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Back to school today...









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!!

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only the finest gentlemen share an 8/21 birthday hehehe. Cheers! My birthday smoke for round 1. May we all age with the grace of this DPG Cuban Classic 1970 lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

Happy Birthday @greasemonger

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

And happy birthday to @greasemonger as well


----------



## cracker1397

greasemonger said:


> Only the finest gentlemen share an 8/21 birthday hehehe. Cheers! My birthday smoke for round 1. May we all age with the grace of this DPG Cuban Classic 1970 lol


Happy birthday bud. About a month ago I smoked one of those Cuban classics you gave me that appears to have been from the same box. The cello matched the cigar color and it was incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since iv had 1 of these, still good, Happy birthday @greasemonger


----------



## BOSSTANK

Limited Edition DPG stick courtesy of @kacey .
Thank you sir!

And Happy B-day @greasemonger!


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> Limited Edition DPG stick courtesy of @*kacey* .
> Thank you sir!
> 
> And Happy B-day @*greasemonger*!


 @BOSSTANK you are welcome. @greasemonger Happy Birthday @Olecharlie Happy Birthday
May you both age well.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Happy B-day @Olecharlie !


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Brother, And you as well @greasemonger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> Only the finest gentlemen share an 8/21 birthday hehehe. Cheers! My birthday smoke for round 1. May we all age with the grace of this DPG Cuban Classic 1970 lol


Cheers to that DPG and Happy birthday to you sir.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

Happy Birthday @greasemonger! Enjoying an infused in your honor.


----------



## genomez




----------



## Kidvegas

First go at these and it's mighty tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Aquitaine and Glenfiddich. My first time with both.


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> Aquitaine and Glenfiddich. My first time with both.
> View attachment 226286


Neither will disappoint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

The smoke gave me fits to start with but i finally got it going and it's pretty good now. The scotch is much better than I was expecting for $30 scotch. This is a pretty good combo too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7th Reserva and Kona 







#TaT Tuesday!


----------



## Dran

Courtesy and in honor of @greasemonger's birthday... A short story!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Undercrown maduro has been calling my name all day. Out here hoping the sky doesn't open up with some dewars.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


????,,,,???,,??mg:


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> ????,,,,???,,??mg:


For once in my life, I was at a loss for words.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

SilkyJ said:


> Aquitaine and Glenfiddich. My first time with both.
> View attachment 226286


Both are great! Mode 5?

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@TexaSmoke got one of the infamous invisible cigars from me!


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Belt Buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

De Nobili!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

Prf5415 said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquitaine and Glenfiddich. My first time with both.
> View attachment 226286
> 
> 
> 
> Both are great! Mode 5?
> 
> Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, mode 5
It was good


----------



## greasemonger

Its been 20 years to the day since my last Opus X. Why not have one today? Robusto paired with a couple fingers 4 Roses SB.


----------



## SilkyJ

A surprisingly good RP Super Ligero. From the look of the cello it's been sitting around a while before I found it in the $4 bin at the B&M.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Its been 20 years to the day since my last Opus X. Why not have one today? Robusto paired with a couple fingers 4 Roses SB.


Very Nice! Must be your birthday! Lol, Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Very Nice! Must be your birthday! Lol, Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ha! You too good sir!


----------



## Rondo

Rooftop Parodi


----------



## Olecharlie

Neanderthal, competes with the Firecracker on the strength side but on the bodied side I I like Mi Querida better!


----------



## ScottyB

Had to wait for the rain to stop.


----------



## Maxh92

Trying something new tonight. Leaf Sumatra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CH FK BBB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

One more RomaCraft to end the day. Best one yet.


----------



## BKurt

Looks like there's a few Roma crafts being burned today by everyone... Sounds like fun.. it's bout time I try one of these anyways. Have a few in my collection. Going to enjoy this while replacing the headlights on my car.. anyone tried this release-- Sabretooth?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RP Sun Grown 
Been 10 years since I had one of these. I remember where I bought it and who I smoked it with. Thanks for taking me back in time. Time Traveler stick courtesy of @kacey









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

UnderCrown Shade courtesy of @GOT14U
Tasting good. Spicy on the draw. Pre-light draw was cocoa and raisins.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Olecharlie said:


> On this 21st day decided to have my Birthday cake before going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!:vs_cake::vs_gift:


----------



## Mark in wi

greasemonger said:


> Only the finest gentlemen share an 8/21 birthday hehehe. Cheers! My birthday smoke for round 1. May we all age with the grace of this DPG Cuban Classic 1970 lol


Happy Birthday!!:vs_cake::beerchug:


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Cigwar that @GOT14U sent me in a trade.... yesterday. He told me not to wait too long to smoke it as it was ready to go. How's this Jerod - quick enough ? Excellent smoke sir- thanks for the opportunity


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Tat Cigwar that @GOT14U sent me in a trade.... yesterday. He told me not to wait too long to smoke it as it was ready to go. How's this Jerod - quick enough ? Excellent smoke sir- thanks for the opportunity


Glad I had something you never had before, or at least I'm assuming. And man that was quick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> UnderCrown Shade courtesy of @GOT14U
> Tasting good. Spicy on the draw. Pre-light draw was cocoa and raisins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

laborer75 said:


> Happy Birthday @greasemonger! Enjoying an infused in your honor.


Fhat the Wuck!? :vs_shocked:



TobaccoKenny said:


> These Carolina Blue Habano 2000s are a little bit addictive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hummm, haven't heard of that one. Looks good...where might one procure a specimen or two?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hope you enjoyed your closer to "FOG" day!


greasemonger said:


> Its been 20 years to the day since my last Opus X. Why not have one today? Robusto paired with a couple fingers 4 Roses SB.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Short on time this mornin'. Gotta head to the city...so
Hoyo Petit and Guatemalan it is









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> De Nobili!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


These are so good :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and something called Jackhammer from Independence Coffee Co.


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho and something called Jackhammer from Independence Coffee Co.
> View attachment 226316


Tasty stick. How much rest does it have on it? Top of the morning to ya Nathan.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Tasty stick. How much rest does it have on it? Top of the morning to ya Nathan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Good morning back atcha! 
About 3 years I think.


----------



## kacey

Ninfamaniac curtesy of @GOT14U
Mmm tasty spicy rich sweet note maybe so coffee. Very nice good morning stick.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Ninfamaniac curtesy of @GOT14U
> Mmm tasty spicy rich sweet note maybe so coffee. Very nice good morning stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Those are good sticks and they pop up on cigarmonster for really cheap fairly often.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> Rooftop Parodi
> 
> View attachment 226300


Your pics are always art.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## LeatherNeck

"Kit Kat" candybar from my good buddy @BigPuffer. Thanks brother, wonderful stick!


----------



## disco_potato

Warped El Oso MaMa

Salted caramel, I swear.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

These have made my short list of things to try lately. Two things I have really started to love...Warped and Lanceros. These will be part of my next NC purchase. Let me know if you see a deal on them pop up. 


disco_potato said:


> Warped El Oso MaMa
> 
> Salted caramel, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> These have made my short list of things to try lately. Two things I have really started to love...Warped and Lanceros. These will be part of my next NC purchase. Let me know if you see a deal on them pop up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


If you haven't used the 50 off 150 code at serious, or don't mind making another account, that might be cheapest way to get a few different warped to try.


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> If you haven't used the 50 off 150 code at serious, or don't mind making another account, that might be cheapest way to get a few different warped to try.


I haven't placed any orders with serious yet. Wasn't aware they still had that going. I'll definitely be making my next order through them. Thanks, brother.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> These have made my short list of things to try lately. Two things I have really started to love...Warped and Lanceros. These will be part of my next NC purchase. Let me know if you see a deal on them pop up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Checkout H-town lanceros...if you haven't already.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I haven't, but I will. Thanks J.


GOT14U said:


> Checkout H-town lanceros...if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## knilas

disco_potato said:


> If you haven't used the 50 off 150 code at serious, or don't mind making another account, that might be cheapest way to get a few different warped to try.


What's this? $50 off or 50%? And only if you spend $150?

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Tulse

Reserva and chocolate iced coffee.


----------



## TexaSmoke

knilas said:


> What's this? $50 off or 50%? And only if you spend $150?
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


$50 off $150. Gotta total 150 before discount


----------



## Archun

AF Añejo #77 Shark


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> I haven't placed any orders with serious yet. Wasn't aware they still had that going. I'll definitely be making my next order through them. Thanks, brother.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Coupon is good til 12/31/2018 IIRC



knilas said:


> What's this? $50 off or 50%? And only if you spend $150?
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


$50 off if you spend $150. Coupon is good by itself but if they have a sale on things, it should still stack.

50off4me


----------



## Fusion

I do like these


----------



## BOSSTANK

I think i may have found my new favorite stick...


----------



## huffer33

Feels like fall... I might have to go get a jacket.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> I haven't placed any orders with serious yet. Wasn't aware they still had that going. I'll definitely be making my next order through them. Thanks, brother.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


As long as they actually ship you the cigars. They are more than happy to take your money regardless.


----------



## genomez

It's actually been a while since I had one of these...


----------



## ScottyB

Skinny Monster courtesy of @OneStrangeOne, perfect with iced coffee.


----------



## Jankjr

Archun said:


> AF Añejo #77 Shark


One of my favorites!


----------



## ellebrecht71

Man I love me some Cameroon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiboan

Glad to see the Davidoffs. I've had a craving this year for that musty/aged tobacco, don't care if it's a one trick pony as long as that's it's trick. I like other smokes too, but so far DV's are the only source I'm finding for that flavor. Trying to explore Ashton's and Padron's.


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> I do like these


I have one of those, just might smoke it tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

glad you liked it!


kacey said:


> Ninfamaniac curtesy of @GOT14U
> Mmm tasty spicy rich sweet note maybe so coffee. Very nice good morning stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

It finally stopped raining. Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow so I can cut the grass before it's a foot high.


----------



## genomez




----------



## TexaSmoke

Just mowed mine an hour ago and it was high! Gotta quit letting it do that.


Gumby-cr said:


> It finally stopped raining. Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow so I can cut the grass before it's a foot high.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Curivari for the ride home.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> Just mowed mine an hour ago and it was high! Gotta quit letting it do that.
> 
> 
> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It finally stopped raining. Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow so I can cut the grass before it's a foot high.
Click to expand...

 I've been off since last Friday. It took me 4 days to cut the backyard. It's rained every day. It doesn't help when the lawnmower stalls every few feet cuz the grass is to wet. I have a Davidoff 50th diadema that's been taunting me every time I open my humidor but the humidity has been too high. Not lighting up a 36 dollar stick until it's perfect weather.


----------



## ScottyB

A rare weekday off (this time of year), smoke #2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Costa Rican this afternoon,


----------



## huffer33

With some cab I opened to make a pot roast.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night's smoke










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## laborer75

Inca Secret Blend Tambo


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> I've been off since last Friday. It took me 4 days to cut the backyard. It's rained every day. It doesn't help when the lawnmower stalls every few feet cuz the grass is to wet. I have a Davidoff 50th diadema that's been taunting me every time I open my humidor but the humidity has been too high. Not lighting up a 36 dollar stick until it's perfect weather.


Can't blame ya there. Bet that's a fine stick. Good luck with the yard.


----------



## greasemonger

CH La Imperiosa Magico


----------



## huffer33

huffer33 said:


> With some cab I opened to make a pot roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I wasn't expecting much as the last one from this old batch tasted like it had expired. This one is one of the best cigars I've smoked all year though... Outstanding.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez




----------



## Olecharlie

A good smoke here but can't replace my Mi Querida!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

^One of my all times, OC. I'll trade you all the Mi Quesadillas you want!

Always nice.....


----------



## Hickorynut

Jinx!


Gumby-cr said:


> It finally stopped raining. Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow so I can cut the grass before it's a foot high.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## knilas

Rosado









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ready for some quiet time....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Diesel Rage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

@Fusion inspired me to dig this one out, glad I did. First time for me, this is one heck of a flavor bomb.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

For the price this is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## mpomario

Room101 SA rg 60. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

UF-13 & Nikka Coffey. First time with this cigar, wonderful. So many transitions in such a short amount of time.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rabidawise said:


>


Yep!


----------



## Black Six

With the exception of the Prensado, which I liked but didn't love, I've really enjoyed every Alec Bradley stick that I've had so far. To me, they're almost like a counterpoint to Pepin Garcia blends. This is no exception. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK

This stick is addictive... has a nice zing on the retrohale that I cant get enough of...


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## BOSSTANK

WNYTony said:


>


I have yet to try one of these sticks and it sure is popular... am I missing out?


----------



## WNYTony

BOSSTANK said:


> I have yet to try one of these sticks and it sure is popular... am I missing out?


You should try one, you might be !


----------



## Cossie

BARGAIN ALERT!!!

La Aurora 1962 Corojo.

Very sweet, long finish and bold. I'm not a big ligero guy. But it creeps in.

Can't beat it for the price and sure some rest will really make this beauty even better.

If youre looking for a pretty cigar, this aint it. I could care less. Well worth it it









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

I wouldn't be able to smoke there. Id get cotton mouth from being to frightened of the doll head!!


Rondo said:


> '14 Illusione Singularé
> 
> View attachment 225740


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> I have yet to try one of these sticks and it sure is popular... am I missing out?


I haven't yet either, but all the other years were very good IMO.


----------



## Cossie

I enjoy these. But the last time I smoked one, the draw was so tight, it was comical. How was it for you?

Id like to try one again.


huffer33 said:


> With some cab I opened to make a pot roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #5


----------



## huffer33

#Thrifty Thursday


Cossie said:


> I enjoy these. But the last time I smoked one, the draw was so tight, it was comical. How was it for you?
> 
> Id like to try one again.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I've never had a problem with one but you can get a bad roll from anybody once in awhile. Grab a Modus if you haven't already.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez




----------



## greasemonger

Rothchildes


----------



## Kidvegas

Mini 9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Roth, coffee, and this prickly guy.


----------



## JPT

No picture, but Padron 3000 Maduro... Yummy...


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I rarely get to enjoy a morning smoke, nice.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gran Habano Corojo #5
> View attachment 226410


 Me too


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Jinx!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


:vs_smirk:


----------



## msmith1986

I decided 2 things: it's lunch time, and it's Friday. So I'm at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg. My house is only 20 minutes away, so I can easily hop down the road and get the girls off the bus then.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Padilla Vintage Reserve courtesy of @mrolland5500

Sweet chocolate, cocoa.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

I'm glad to see you didn't have any draw issues. I wanted to ask someone before I purchased more. Thanks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My new 2nd favorite stick


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I decided 2 things: it's lunch time, and it's Friday. So I'm at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg. My house is only 20 minutes away, so I can easily hop down the road and get the girls off the bus then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Friday? lol


----------



## Fusion

MB3 Churchill


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Friday? lol


Yup, I decided it is Friday. I've had enough stupidity for this week. I told 6 guys they will fix what they messed up during the 3 days I won't be there. And if they still can't read blueprints when I get there Monday, they will never work on a job that I'm the GC ever again. Following code and inspections is important too. I'm so over this week.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> MB3 Churchill


Awesome sticks, probably my favorite so far.


----------



## ScottyB

Nice smoke with iced coffee. Edit-ok, so now I figured out how to post from my iPad, and the pic is sideways. I can’t friggen win lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

#3 today
Had a brisket going since before daylight. @GOT14U this is a killer smoke. Wow....thanks, bro.


----------



## TexaSmoke

My brother in law, @CRenshaw86 feeling especially Texan today with Lone Star and an EZ House Blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam and a cup of Costa Rican this afternoon,







These have been a top ten smoke for me for a while now, I believe I may have found the sweet spot, and these might have cracked the top five, I need to go check the box date, and of course I'm almost out.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

ScottyB said:


> Nice smoke with iced coffee. Edit-ok, so now I figured out how to post from my iPad, and the pic is sideways. I can't friggen win lol.


Edit the picture first. Slightly crop it, anything works. Then post and it won't be sideways. I don't know why but it works.


----------



## ScottyB

genomez said:


> Edit the picture first. Slightly crop it, anything works. Then post and it won't be sideways. I don't know why but it works.


Ok, I'll try it, thanks.


----------



## ScottyB

Attempt at cropping. BTW, this is a good smoke. Who Hoo it worked, thanks!


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm surprised these lasted a year. Last one left. Hopefully they release another version soon.


----------



## Dran

My ROTT EZ house blend with a DEEP V cut!


----------



## laborer75

Lucious Lyon No. 3


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> #3 today
> Had a brisket going since before daylight. @GOT14U this is a killer smoke. Wow....thanks, bro.


Glad you like it. I love those things!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

ScottyB said:


> Nice smoke with iced coffee. Edit-ok, so now I figured out how to post from my iPad, and the pic is sideways. I can't friggen win lol.


I can't do attachments here and have them come out any good at all. I'll either put them on Imgur or insert them directly from the gallery in Tapatalk. Also oddly vertical pictures get shrunk much less than landscape.

Working on this number 9 with a Manhattan.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina, Mr Sam and a cup of Costa Rican this afternoon,
> View attachment 226446
> 
> These have been a top ten smoke for me for a while now, I believe I may have found the sweet spot, and these might have cracked the top five, I need to go check the box date, and of course I'm almost out.


I'd like to know... sitting on a few myself but never tried one.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> I'd like to know... sitting on a few myself but never tried one.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


This box is hand dated by me (purchase date) 12-2014
I liked these from the start, it's probably been a year maybe since my last one. The rest seems to have brought a sweet note to the cream notes. I'm gonna start picking up a box every 6 months or so.
I see your at least somewhat of a Liga fan, you'll like these!


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoy the V!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate that part of finally finding a winner when there is only a couple left!


OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina, Mr Sam and a cup of Costa Rican this afternoon,
> View attachment 226446
> 
> These have been a top ten smoke for me for a while now, I believe I may have found the sweet spot, and these might have cracked the top five, I need to go check the box date, and of course I'm almost out.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

@msmith1986 turned me on to these and I am so thankful! They are stellar with a little over a year. I'm also down to 5 or so.... 

#ThriftyThursday SLR Maduro Rothschild...
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Honduran house roll from Ye Ole Tobacco shop in Savannah, GA. This is really nice with 6mo, likely time to get another dozen to stash away. Great flavor, great burn and draw, sometimes I wonder where they source these house blends.


----------



## GOT14U

Well I tried! @akpreacherplayzthis just ain't in my wheel house bud...but I do appreciate being able to try one and have the experience! On another not, I'm pool side in Mexico watching my boys swim! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> @msmith1986 turned me on to these and I am so thankful! They are stellar with a little over a year. I'm also down to 5 or so....
> 
> #ThriftyThursday SLR Maduro Rothschild...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


My stash is getting low on the Rothschild and Titan maduro's of the newer stuff too. But I do still have a dozen or so each of the 10+ year old SLRs and Gispert maduro's....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

GOT14U said:


> Well I tried! @akpreacherplayzthis just ain't in my wheel house bud...but I do appreciate being able to try one and have the experience! On another not, I'm pool side in Mexico watching my boys swim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Isnit the Habano or maddie ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Honduran house roll from Ye Ole Tobacco shop in Savannah, GA. This is really nice with 6mo, likely time to get another dozen to stash away. Great flavor, great burn and draw, sometimes I wonder where they source these house blends.


Are you close to Savannah? Whenever I go to Tampa or Palm Beach I always get off of 95 at Savannah and that's always one of my stops. If so, we can get together on my way through this winter.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## chu2

Well folks I've been away from this forum and the hobby for a while now but it turns out that cigars really DO get better if you let them sit around for a few years.

That said, I picked up this Punch Elite at the B&M down the street a few months ago and it's reminding me how good a simple cigar can be. Creamy, woody, classic, tasty and relaxing. What more can you ask for after a long day?


----------



## csk415

Quick smoke tonight. I think I need to find more sticks in this 3.5X50 size.


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> Are you close to Savannah? Whenever I go to Tampa or Palm Beach I always get off of 95 at Savannah and that's always one of my stops. If so, we can get together on my way through this winter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm actually near Atlanta. I have to make a day trip 4.5hrs down, work a few hrs, then 4.5-5.5hrs home (depends on ATL traffic) once a week. Its a PITA but its 555 miles @ $.545/mi and hourly time. Can't complain. Early on I stopped in a few shops in the old parts of town. Its possible though I could figure a way to make it an overnighter and burn a few gars.


----------



## Westside Threat

Imperiosa & the Godfather










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Pantheon Oceanus - a good AJ stick


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sindicato
Aged 4 years... Privada Cigar Club


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Pantheon Oceanus - a good AJ stick


Is there such a thing without him working with someone else?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a couple great ones while swimming with da boys! First was the Luchador! Second I hit the Todo Los Dias!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Sindicato
> 
> Aged 4 years... Privada Cigar Club


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Pag#11 said:


> Isnit the Habano or maddie ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Habano...definitely not the Madura

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

Still one of my Go Tos....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio Cavatina and ICC Jackhammer


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Short one before swimming and work.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Needed to commune with My Father, while I talk to My Father.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

CAO extreme and sweet tea to get this rolling here. They keep getting better every other month I smoke another.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

LP El Diario at work today.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Decided that today was the day to finally fire this bad boy up. Floral,salt,butter,hay. Happy to have been able to try one but I think it might have been my one and only of these at the price. I would rather get 3-4 premium sticks than 1 of these :grin2:


----------



## Tiboan

Nub, Connecticut. I don't by in to the "sweet spot of the cigar" hype, but I've smoked more than a dozen of these and enjoyed every one. I notice a lot of V cuts on other peps photos, think I have to check that out.


~Tib


----------



## Tiboan

Wondering, when I drag a photo into the post it inverts it. Is there a trick to posting photos/attachments?

~Tib


----------



## Fusion

My first Macanudo, so so


----------



## Westside Threat

Tiboan said:


> Nub, Connecticut. I don't by in to the "sweet spot of the cigar" hype, but I've smoked more than a dozen of these and enjoyed every one. I notice a lot of V cuts on other peps photos, think I have to check that out.
> 
> ~Tib


Like you don't believe some cigars improve with age?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Travoline

This smoke is fantastic, for the price I will be getting a box to have on hand. Lots of cream, chocolate and sweetness. At the end I had a bit of possibly wood taste. Once again fantastic, especially for the price.


----------



## greasemonger

Aganorsa


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tiboan said:


> Wondering, when I drag a photo into the post it inverts it. Is there a trick to posting photos/attachments?
> 
> ~Tib


Try slightly cropping the picture before attaching it


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Decided that today was the day to finally fire this bad boy up. Floral,salt,butter,hay. Happy to have been able to try one but I think it might have been my one and only of these at the price. I would rather get 3-4 premium sticks than 1 of these :grin2:


That is my fav stick at the moment... in robusto though.
Love the citrus zing retrohale.


----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> Aganorsa


How is it ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Travoline said:


> This smoke is fantastic, for the price I will be getting a box to have on hand. Lots of cream, chocolate and sweetness. At the end I had a bit of possibly wood taste. Once again fantastic, especially for the price.


Nice white ash ..I have one from a PIF. Been sitting on it . Has around 8 to 9 months of rest on it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## BOSSTANK

Travoline said:


> This smoke is fantastic, for the price I will be getting a box to have on hand. Lots of cream, chocolate and sweetness. At the end I had a bit of possibly wood taste. Once again fantastic, especially for the price.


I purchased a box of those a while back... the ones I have are box pressed though. The most loosely rolled cigars I have ever seen. Yours don't appear to be like that though. I tried one or two and haven't had one since.


----------



## greasemonger

Pag#11 said:


> How is it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


It was decent. This one was plugged up near completely, so I think my frustration there may have contributed to my not getting the most flavor out of it. At the lounge it was 10 bucks, so if I had it to do over again I woulda grabbed something else in that range.


----------



## Travoline

BOSSTANK said:


> I purchased a box of those a while back... the ones I have are box pressed though. The most loosely rolled cigars I have ever seen. Yours don't appear to be like that though. I tried one or two and haven't had one since.


These were box pressed also. It's funny that you say the ones you have are loosely rolled. Mine was a little tight. I have to use the Modus and rolled and squeezed it till it was the way I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Pag#11 said:


> Nice white ash ..I have one from a PIF. Been sitting on it . Has around 8 to 9 months of rest on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Mine have about 6 months rest on them. It was pretty damn smooth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiboan

Westside Threat said:


> Like you don't believe some cigars improve with age?


I'm certain they do, didn't mean to imply otherwise. Am I misunderstanding the marking of nub?

~Tib

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 Maduro aged 3 years this September. Oh ya! The greatness never ends


----------



## laborer75

Baccarat


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## ScottyB

Long day, Time to relax.

Edit: First time for this one and I hate to say it, but I’m really not digging the flavors. I’m going to dig out something else.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Short Story courtesy of @popajon75


----------



## Archun

Gumby-cr said:


> Decided that today was the day to finally fire this bad boy up. Floral,salt,butter,hay. Happy to have been able to try one but I think it might have been my one and only of these at the price. I would rather get 3-4 premium sticks than 1 of these :grin2:


I got a Jar, recommendation is they are for resting and smoking every now and then. 
Im resting mine for quite sometime before fireing them up. We'll see...:vs_cool:


----------



## ScottyB

Much better. This is the third Olivia I’ve tried so far, and the mildest, but I really like the flavors.


----------



## ellebrecht71

Today's selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

So i wont be around much tomorrow so i thought i would take a pic of the smokes i have lined up for a kind of special day, not going to say much about them as i dont want to get into trouble:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Sabor De Esteli by Noel Rojas.....Wow!

Courtesy of @Olecharlie from the Easter Parade.....thank you brother, after this day, it is great therapy....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Pardon Family Reserve 50th year 1964 with Eagle Rare!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ScottyB said:


> Long day, Time to relax.
> 
> Edit: First time for this one and I hate to say it, but I'm really not digging the flavors. I'm going to dig out something else.


Your not alone, i didnt care for them either


----------



## Rabidawise

A mild Maduro to start the evening.


----------



## knilas

Long live the King









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Great fortune. Draw was really tight which was quite frustrating. But good flavors. I think it would have been cool if they wrapped the band with the fortune facing in so you couldn't read it till you pulled it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just starting with this and I love it. Bought a couple in May last year and smoked one some time ago, but I like it so much more now.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

EZ O&E with O&E bourbon


----------



## wrandyh

Black Market AB Gordo... Tasty!
using the pole saw today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Travoline said:


> This smoke is fantastic, for the price I will be getting a box to have on hand. Lots of cream, chocolate and sweetness. At the end I had a bit of possibly wood taste. Once again fantastic, especially for the price.


Oh yeah, many will agree with you. A great stick for the price.


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Just starting with this and I love it. Bought a couple in May last year and smoked one some time ago, but I like it so much more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think you may have gotten a little extra protein with that stick.:vs_whistle:


----------



## BOSSTANK

wrandyh said:


> Black Market AB Gordo... Tasty!
> using the pole saw today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to PUFF! :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

wrandyh said:


> Black Market AB Gordo... Tasty!
> using the pole saw today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the group! Anyone else see the family resemblance @OneStrangeOne? Lol.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> I think you may have gotten a little extra protein with that stick.:vs_whistle:


I've noticed the pinhole as well, but I think it was only a wrapper defect. If not the bastard went up in flames, haha!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've noticed the pinhole as well, but I think it was only a wrapper defect. If not the bastard went up in flames, haha!!!


LOL, a little extra flavor never hurt anybody.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> LOL, a little extra flavor never hurt anybody.


As long as sticks hold together and don't crumble into dusk I'm all good. 
I've seen many of them and never had any issues: holes, pinholes, it's all man made and they aren't very expensive. With a Davidoff 50th Anni that would be unacceptable!!! Besides, I'm adventures.


----------



## Rabidawise

The wife is away, so the husband is at play. Round 2.....Foundation The Tabernacle


----------



## Travoline

Good cigar to finish the evening off with. First Ave Maria cigar. I like a good mild to medium cigar!


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Long first week of school. A good week though. CF Miami Maduro and some cheap Bird Dog whiskey and coke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tiboan said:


> I'm certain they do, didn't mean to imply otherwise. Am I misunderstanding the marking of nub?
> 
> ~Tib
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


I was confused by your comment too because someone else had been talking about the "sweet spot" in the aging context yesterday...

I see now - yeah that is the "Nub" marketing thing. I never saw how you could have a last third type experience without the first thirds stoving the tobacco either, but many enjoy them.


----------



## Black Six

Still extremely hard to beat for the money. This is a 3000 maduro. I like pairing these with Costa Rican coffee with just a splash of heavy cream. Damn I need to grab a box of these someday.


----------



## -Stinky-

A little organizing and upkeep within the collection tonight calls for an old favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Eye of the Shark courtesy of @kacey


----------



## Westside Threat

19 years, 11 months...just turned in my notice. Will miss my 20 year anniversary by a couple of weeks. Have a great job lined up. Tonight I drink the good stuff!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Congrats, Skye.


Westside Threat said:


> 19 years, 11 months...just turned in my notice. Will miss my 20 year anniversary by a couple of weeks. Have a great job lined up. Tonight I drink the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

ScottyB said:


> Long day, Time to relax.
> 
> Edit: First time for this one and I hate to say it, but I'm really not digging the flavors. I'm going to dig out something else.


I really enjoyed the one I had!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> 19 years, 11 months...just turned in my notice. Will miss my 20 year anniversary by a couple of weeks. Have a great job lined up. Tonight I drink the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Congrats neighbor all the best in the new job.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Westside Threat said:


> 19 years, 11 months...just turned in my notice. Will miss my 20 year anniversary by a couple of weeks. Have a great job lined up. Tonight I drink the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's what I call going out in style. Congratulations.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> 19 years, 11 months...just turned in my notice. Will miss my 20 year anniversary by a couple of weeks. Have a great job lined up. Tonight I drink the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Dang Bro, good stuff? That's understated at near two grand a bottle! Congratulations on the job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Amazon Basin with ICC Dark roast,


----------



## genomez

Padron with coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok can't remember who sent this Reconquista Ave Maria but thank you it's Amazing! Jim's organic coffee and a two mile walk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

1st LP9 and a cheap store brand kcup on company time!


----------



## SilkyJ

Just got off one of the worst shifts at work in a long time and the wife and kids are going to be gone all day so I'm starting my day with a Green Hornet and some Glenfiddich for breakfast.


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> Just got off one of the worst shifts at work in a long time and the wife and kids are going to be gone all day so I'm starting my day with a Green Hornet and some Glenfiddich for breakfast.
> View attachment 226572


Can only get better @SilkyJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

BLTC Lawless


----------



## Kidvegas

Padilla Reserva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana, robusto.


----------



## Madderduro

sorry haven't been posting much lately...no time for anything but work...actually have the weekend off so time to get caught up on some cigar smoking


----------



## SilkyJ

@Scotchpig Thanks, if there's one thing I've learned from my job it's that even when things are bad I've still got it better than most people. We've just been having to work way too much overtime lately and things got a little crazy yesterday. @genomez how is that Lawless? I've got one hiding somewhere.


----------



## UBC03

One for the ride up to mom's









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Eye of the Shark courtesy of @kacey


Glad you enjoyed the shark.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First Prensado from AB. I have no idea how much rest this stick has had. I received it with a golden brown cello back in May. Thank you @craig_o. 









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## porchsmoke

Giving this a shot









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Recommended by the local b and m.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Punch Diablo


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## genomez

My first time with this one. The price was right (it was thrown in for free when I picked up some stuff yesterday).


----------



## Kidvegas

Fourth one of the Skinny Monsters and just like all the rest a completely plugged no draw crap cigar. Don't know if anyone else has had problems with these but damn I'm finished with them. Just happy I've never grabbed a box!

Up next







Diesel Heart Of Darkness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

2013 LP UF-13
As I’ve read, these are not for aging. It got very mellow, ordinary. Nothing compared to what they used to be.


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> Fourth one of the Skinny Monsters and just like all the rest a completely plugged no draw crap cigar. Don't know if anyone else has had problems with these but damn I'm finished with them. Just happy I've never grabbed a box!
> 
> Up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Heart Of Darkness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havent had issues with my skinny monsters, besides them being boring. Maybe the vitola isn't my favorite. I've had one or two I've liked but have three more to go.


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> I havent had issues with my skinny monsters, besides them being boring. Maybe the vitola isn't my favorite. I've had one or two I've liked but have three more to go.


 Yea, perhaps I just got some duds. I've had this particular one for about 7 months at 66%. Just totally un smokable. Wish I could of at least tasted the profile boring or not lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

liberty series are always good


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks @WNYTony for the good smoke. One of my favorites.


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit this up at work. Thanks @Scotchpig
Hopefully the acting supervisor who's been keeping his close eye on me for who knows what reason lets me enjoy it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> I havent had issues with my skinny monsters, besides them being boring. Maybe the vitola isn't my favorite. I've had one or two I've liked but have three more to go.


 Yea, perhaps I just got some duds. I've had this particular one for about 7 months at 66%. Just totally un smokable. Wish I could of at least tasted the profile boring or not lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jamais Vu and Kona,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night! Thanks @TexaSmoke




























Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

#3 & #4 today


----------



## Tiboan

Master Blend 3









Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Been waiting a long time to try this one so far I’m a bit let down just seems ordinary hoping it will pick up in the second third.

Update: It definitely picked up and gave a good transition in the second third. Strength kicked in too man this one will mule kick you when you are not looking!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chillin in the lounge at the casino getting ready to watch Saints @ Chargers preseason game #3


----------



## BOSSTANK

akpreacherplayz said:


> Last night! Thanks @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thats a good stick right there.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BOSSTANK said:


> Thats a good stick right there.


Very good!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Fourth one of the Skinny Monsters and just like all the rest a completely plugged no draw crap cigar. Don't know if anyone else has had problems with these but damn I'm finished with them. Just happy I've never grabbed a box!
> 
> Up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Heart Of Darkness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that sucks....I've had a box or two and never had that problem....I guess it's better to be lucky some times!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

this ones become my favorite caldwell


----------



## genomez

EZ House Blend


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just hit $1000 on the slots... Saints scored a TD... time to break out the Davidoff :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

The only Davidoff I have smoked that I enjoy! Eagle Rare Ky Straight Burbon Rocks!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> EZ House Blend


Those House Blends are really good !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> The only Davidoff I have smoked that I enjoy! Eagle Rare Ky Straight Burbon Rocks!


I didnt care the Davidoff Nicaragua, but Ive only had 1


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Those House Blends are really good !


I agree normally.

The couple I had before this were really good, but I had had the hardest time with this one. It was cracked, very tight and I had to keep relighting it. I finally gave up and fired up a UF-13 instead of fighting with it.


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> I didnt care the Davidoff Nicaragua, but Ive only had 1


I've smoked a ton and like them, but I have to say with all of the great recommendations I've got from you guys I definitely don't smoke them nearly as often. Plus now that I have a loaded up wineador I have many options to choose from. I would say it's worth another try though if you've only had one.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I agree normally.
> 
> The couple I had before this were really good, but I had had the hardest time with this one. It was cracked, very tight and I had to keep relighting it. I finally gave up and fired up a UF-13 instead of fighting with it.


UF-13 is a Favorite and out ranks the Davidoff Nicaraguan by far IMO.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> UF-13 is a Favorite and out ranks the Davidoff Nicaraguan by far IMO.


I really like the UF-13 too and it's certainly easier on the wallet.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I really like the UF-13 too and it's certainly easier on the wallet.


The L40 is my second favorite Liga.


----------



## kacey

Kidvegas said:


> Fourth one of the Skinny Monsters and just like all the rest a completely plugged no draw crap cigar. Don't know if anyone else has had problems with these but damn I'm finished with them. Just happy I've never grabbed a box!
> 
> Up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Heart Of Darkness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just spoke with a cigar maker about the draw on these. The issue is that rollers get paid per piece and you have to turn cigars during the press before the wrapper. So what happens with all cigars of the sub 44 ring gauge is the roll imparts a torque which causes a problem with the draw. I think that the modus tool may save these cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> The L40 is my second favorite Liga.


Im a UF-13 fan... havent tried the L40 yet


----------



## Dran

genomez said:


> EZ House Blend


 tasty ROTT, now i have to be patient to see how they age...


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> Just spoke with a cigar maker about the draw on these. The issue is that rollers get paid per piece and you have to turn cigars during the press before the wrapper. So what happens with all cigars of the sub 44 ring gauge is the roll imparts a torque which causes a problem with the draw. I think that the modus tool may save these cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I ordered the Modus tool last night after my failed attempt at bending a fish hook straight and trying to use it to unclog a cigar. Would have worked but was way too short. Haha


----------



## Chris80

Camping.








By far one of the best sticks I have ever had and I'm just at the half way. I cannot wait to try the Eye. Few months...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsceneJester

Rose of Sharon

Oliva Connecticut Reserve was my favorite Connecticut wrapped stick but it has been dethroned by Sharon.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Aging Room F55, robusto. 
This is a good cigar. They have a secret though... it seems to me that they are identical in every way to Nica Libre (but these are more expensive)


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> I ordered the Modus tool last night after my failed attempt at bending a fish hook straight and trying to use it to unclog a cigar. Would have worked but was way too short. Haha


My best ever accessory purchase, you will have no regrets!


----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


> I ordered the Modus tool last night after my failed attempt at bending a fish hook straight and trying to use it to unclog a cigar. Would have worked but was way too short. Haha


Gotta have the right tool for the job. 








You might need a torch, hammer and anvil to straighten this one out. Lol

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> My best ever accessory purchase, you will have no regrets!


I already have the Modus stand and glue wich is great and said to myself I dont need no stinking tool... well now I do haha


----------



## BOSSTANK

tazdvl said:


> Gotta have the right tool for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might need a torch, hammer and anvil to straighten this one out. Lol
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Haha
I had a good spur of the moment idea but it just wasnt long enough.


----------



## BKurt

Re stocked my Liga collection today.. had to have one to celebrate!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

My former graduate student runs the fermentation science lab now so I got comped into the beer fest they put on. First one was with Ballast Point Blackberry sour, second was with Brett's chocolate salty balls.























Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## WNYTony

Today's smokes


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> The only Davidoff I have smoked that I enjoy! Eagle Rare Ky Straight Burbon Rocks!


Have you had a late hour yet? So good! Sounds like a good night for ya!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Im a UF-13 fan... havent tried the L40 yet


What?????

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Had a little get together tonight after getting back from Mehico....I got to give a couple smokes to my buddies. One got to smoke his first CC but I had the cream of the crop tonight!

These AXxs are something else!








These propers are becoming one of my top 5 sticks









And now the evening is over I'm home and decided to break in to the new stash and give one a whirl...holly crap. Before posting this I ordered 20 more....with a bit of time these are gonna be epic smokes! Charlie Fox Trot for the win tonight! Oh the retro!!!!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Had a little get together tonight after getting back from Mehico....I got to give a couple smokes to my buddies. One got to smoke his first CC but I had the cream of the crop tonight!
> 
> These AXxs are something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These propers are becoming one of my top 5 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the evening is over I'm home and decided to break in to the new stash and give one a whirl...holly crap. Before posting this I ordered 20 more....with a bit of time these are gonna be epic smokes! Charlie Fox Trot for the win tonight! Oh the retro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Didn't know you had a Jeep... Nice! I love Jeeps...I love my Jeep


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Didn't know you had a Jeep... Nice! I love Jeeps...I love my Jeep


I have a thing called a money pit....not sure which is worse, the Jeep or the cigars!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> I have a thing called a money pit....not sure which is worse, the Jeep or the cigars!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


(J)ust (E)mpty (E)very (P)ocket :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> (J)ust (E)mpty (E)very (P)ocket :vs_cool:


You spelled cigars wrong! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Black and Guatemalan on a Georgia sunrise....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with ICC Jackhammer,


----------



## Olecharlie

I assume this is a Blending Session from EZ, it's my first and it is a very good Maduro thanks to @Westside Threat! The burn was a little Whacked, but held the flavor all the way to the end. Nice walk with the wife before the heat moves in...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Didn't know you had a Jeep... Nice! I love Jeeps...I love my Jeep


I'm driving my second Wrangler as a Demo, really like the JL over the JK. This is my first two Wranglers I have driven. Planning on an Outback as a retirement gift but I've never driven one lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Have you had a late hour yet? So good! Sounds like a good night for ya!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I had one and didn't care for it, maybe I'll try another down the road, not a Davidoff fan, but love dark oily Maduros. The wrapper on the Nicaraguan started coming apart on the last 3rd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone. I really like these...MF Judge


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> Good morning everyone. I really like these...MF Judge


Great ...I gave the one I had to @kacey life goes on.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Birdhouse, corona.


----------



## genomez

I think this is my first Diesel


----------



## tazdvl

Good Sunday morning, all! @GOT14U, the weather may finally be turning here in Arizona. It was 89° when I stepped outside this morning. 








Oliva Serie G and a big cup of Costa Rica Tarrazu over ice this morning. Celebrating my daughter's 15th birthday today. I'm gonna have a house full of teenage girls. Good news is, I'm firing up the BBQ and burning some ground cow flesh to slap between a couple of processed wheat pucks. The smell of roasting flesh is never the same without a good cigar!

This sucker just refuses to drop it's ash! Started burning label, so I took it off. Made it almost to the nub before it dropped!









Enjoy your day, everyone!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## ScottyB

genomez said:


> I think this is my first Diesel


How did you like it? I have been thinking about picking up a sampler to try.


----------



## genomez

ScottyB said:


> How did you like it? I have been thinking about picking up a sampler to try.


I just thought it was ok. Nothing to write home about. It might have been because I had smoked an MF Judge (which I really like) only a couple hours before. I got it from a pass so I'm not sure if it's age either. I'd give it another try if I come by another one.


----------



## disco_potato

Tabernacle Lancero. Spicy dill pickle infused cedar planks.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

My father #5 and a Jdub's bell cow milk chocolate porter









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

O, churchill


----------



## Fusion

Didnt get to smoke this on my birthday yesterday, nice start to the day today


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> Good Sunday morning, all! @GOT14U, the weather may finally be turning here in Arizona. It was 89° when I stepped outside this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva Serie G and a big cup of Costa Rica Tarrazu over ice this morning. Celebrating my daughter's 15th birthday today. I'm gonna have a house full of teenage girls. Good news is, I'm firing up the BBQ and burning some ground cow flesh to slap between a couple of processed wheat pucks. The smell of roasting flesh is never the same without a good cigar!
> 
> This sucker just refuses to drop it's ash! Started burning label, so I took it off. Made it almost to the nub before it dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day, everyone!
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Yes sir, it's almost over! Can't wait for great smoking weather again!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

EZ All My Ex's


----------



## knilas

Better than the last one...









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Yes sir, it's almost over! Can't wait for great smoking weather again!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


This, too!!








That's a seven week layer of dust! It's even too hot to wash it!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## msmith1986

Robusto for a after church Sunday drive with my 3 special ladies.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Picked this one up at a local B&M. Pretty tasty stick


----------



## porchsmoke

Rain is rolling in. Peaceful Sunday afternoon at the house.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu & Golf


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

There was too much talk about the Nicaragua last night so I had to have one today.


----------



## greasemonger

Well rested FYR maduro earlier at deer camp getting ready for bow season and next week's dove shoot


----------



## ScottyB

Busy season at work and I’m fried, nice to sit back and relax.


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 Vintage Morphine release, Lancero Barber Pole. Mexican San Andres and Ecuador Habano wrapper, nice combo for a Barber Pole but the color variance is only noticable up close. The Ecuador has a greenish tint, the Dan Andres dark and both are oily. Nicaraguan binder and fillers.

James Brown is always one up and he did it again IMO. The transition from wrapper to wrapper is fantastic though I think the complexity is above my ability to distinguish. It starts out so mild mannered and delicious, after the first third it leaps forward, one minute leather, pepper and chocolate, them waboom the flavors exploded into pure goodness, retrohale is fantastic, strength and body increase, the flavor is amazing and doesn’t overwhelm, just satisfying! Halfway through one retrohale is jalapeño Wow and the other is dark chocolates and leather. My tongue tingles, with a smile on my face wishing I would have purchased the limit!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sounds awesome, OC. Can't wait to fire one up.


Olecharlie said:


> 2018 Vintage Morphine release, Lancero Barber Pole. Mexican San Andres and Ecuador Habano wrapper, nice combo for a Barber Pole but the color variance is only noticable up close. The Ecuador has a greenish tint, the Dan Andres dark and both are oily. Nicaraguan binder and fillers.
> 
> James Brown is always one up and he did it again IMO. The transition from wrapper to wrapper is fantastic though I think the complexity ia above my ability to distinguish. It starts out so mild mannered and delicious, after the first third it leaps forward, one minute leather, pepper and chocolate, them waboom the flavors exploded into pure goodness, retrohale is fantastic, strength and body increase, the flavor is amazing and doesn't overwhelm, just satisfying! Halfway through one retrohale is jalapeño Wow and the other is dark chocolates and leather. My tongue tingles, with a smile on my face wishing I would have purchased the limit!


----------



## huffer33

Figured it was about time to find out what it's all about.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fusion said:


> Didnt get to smoke this on my birthday yesterday, nice start to the day today


Happy belated birthday!

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

huffer33 said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Thank you


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Thank you


Plus 1 Fusion hope you had a good one!


----------



## ScottyB

huffer33 said:


> Figured it was about time to find out what it's all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


How did you like it?


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> 2018 Vintage Morphine release, Lancero Barber Pole. Mexican San Andres and Ecuador Habano wrapper, nice combo for a Barber Pole but the color variance is only noticable up close. The Ecuador has a greenish tint, the Dan Andres dark and both are oily. Nicaraguan binder and fillers.
> 
> James Brown is always one up and he did it again IMO. The transition from wrapper to wrapper is fantastic though I think the complexity is above my ability to distinguish. It starts out so mild mannered and delicious, after the first third it leaps forward, one minute leather, pepper and chocolate, them waboom the flavors exploded into pure goodness, retrohale is fantastic, strength and body increase, the flavor is amazing and doesn't overwhelm, just satisfying! Halfway through one retrohale is jalapeño Wow and the other is dark chocolates and leather. My tongue tingles, with a smile on my face wishing I would have purchased the limit!


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> 2018 Vintage Morphine release, Lancero Barber Pole. Mexican San Andres and Ecuador Habano wrapper, nice combo for a Barber Pole but the color variance is only noticable up close. The Ecuador has a greenish tint, the Dan Andres dark and both are oily. Nicaraguan binder and fillers.
> 
> James Brown is always one up and he did it again IMO. The transition from wrapper to wrapper is fantastic though I think the complexity is above my ability to distinguish. It starts out so mild mannered and delicious, after the first third it leaps forward, one minute leather, pepper and chocolate, them waboom the flavors exploded into pure goodness, retrohale is fantastic, strength and body increase, the flavor is amazing and doesn't overwhelm, just satisfying! Halfway through one retrohale is jalapeño Wow and the other is dark chocolates and leather. My tongue tingles, with a smile on my face wishing I would have purchased the limit!


Sounds great!


----------



## Rondo

Taste the Rainbow


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

Caldwell Eastern Standard while the teenagers are in the pool. Excellent smoke. I swear I got some maple on the cold draw.









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## Dran

King is dead, thanks @TexaSmoke for this one!


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Plus 1 Fusion hope you had a good one!


I did thank you Charlie


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> 2018 Vintage Morphine release, Lancero Barber Pole. Mexican San Andres and Ecuador Habano wrapper, nice combo for a Barber Pole but the color variance is only noticable up close. The Ecuador has a greenish tint, the Dan Andres dark and both are oily. Nicaraguan binder and fillers.
> 
> James Brown is always one up and he did it again IMO. The transition from wrapper to wrapper is fantastic though I think the complexity is above my ability to distinguish. It starts out so mild mannered and delicious, after the first third it leaps forward, one minute leather, pepper and chocolate, them waboom the flavors exploded into pure goodness, retrohale is fantastic, strength and body increase, the flavor is amazing and doesn't overwhelm, just satisfying! Halfway through one retrohale is jalapeño Wow and the other is dark chocolates and leather. My tongue tingles, with a smile on my face wishing I would have purchased the limit!


Great tasting notes


----------



## huffer33

ScottyB said:


> How did you like it?


Very tasty but I feel like I missed something relative to the rave reviews online and the price. In all fairness I think I scorched my tongue a little on the chicken soup I made for dinner though. This one was pretty fresh (mid-July).


----------



## Kidvegas

Archun said:


> Tatuaje Gran Cojonu & Golf


Either your golfing on a beach or that's the biggest bunker I've ever seen lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes,


----------



## Pag#11

L' Atelier LA Mission Very good stick. Enjoyed this one for sure. Courtesy @kacey Thanks my Friend.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Smoke #2, on the patio listening to the radio.


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> L' Atelier LA Mission Very good stick. Enjoyed this one for sure. Courtesy @kacey Thanks my Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Motion to make the last pic in this post @Pag#11 new profile pic


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> This, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a seven week layer of dust! It's even too hot to wash it!
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


:drool:.....Nice!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard while the teenagers are in the pool. Excellent smoke. I swear I got some maple on the cold draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Why yes, yes you did 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Motion to make the last pic in this post @Pag#11 new profile pic


Careful Flippin the bird Pag!....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Late late happy birthday @Fusion !!


----------



## Maxh92

Ezra Free or Die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Westside Threat said:


> Pag#11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> L' Atelier LA Mission Very good stick. Enjoyed this one for sure. Courtesy @kacey Thanks my Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Motion to make the last pic in this post @Pag#11 new profile pic
Click to expand...

 I second the motion! Great pick, was trying to figure out if it was a live bird!


----------



## g1k

A. Fuente before dinner. 



Ryan


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'll second that.


Westside Threat said:


> Motion to make the last pic in this post @Pag#11 new profile pic


----------



## Westside Threat

This is one austere and powerful cigar.

I wasn't sure what to pair with it. The beverage needs a touch of sweetness to balance the cigar but I didn't want to over power. Bourbon seemed like a logical choice but went a different direction.

I went with an ultra dry 10 year Apple Brandy with a perceived sweetness that feathers in really well. The pairing is working. This cigar could use 6-9 months to soften the edges.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

greasemonger said:


> Late late happy birthday @*Fusion* !!


Thank you Sir


----------



## WNYTony

Alec Bradley Tempus Nicaragua from @kacey










Las Calaveras '16 robusto


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

A 3.5" LC maduro and a cup of Folgers black silk brewed bold at the break of dawn. Perfect Monday morning combo before I have to get the girls up for school.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Tempus and ICC Dark roast,


----------



## huffer33

I was thinking more about that uf-13 and I think it must have been a little tight. It made so much smoke I probably was fooled a bit but it's supposed to be a pretty strong cigar and mine was trending below medium. I'll have to try it again someday.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Archun

Kidvegas said:


> Either your golfing on a beach or that's the biggest bunker I've ever seen lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!! Im down in Argentina, its winter time and the fairway was pretty dyied out and burned from the cold.
Still, amazing sunny day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Tulse

First Kristoff. Brittania. Enjoyed it.


----------



## disco_potato

Custom roll courtesy of @Verdict

Spicy, sweet, a bit tight, but a nice kick in the pants on this Monday morning.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

CAO Black Bengal (Toro). Perfect draw. Medium intensity. Cream with a little pepper. 
Definitely smooth.








Middle of the first third and I'm about to hit a vein that is bulging in the wrapper. We'll see how that goes!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Fusion

A Padilla with a Kirkland Pacific Bold, a few rolls just came out of the mold, getting wrapped later today


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @kacey

Thanks bro, excellent stick!


----------



## disco_potato

Hoyo La Amistad

AJ spice to start then nutty citrus throughout. Good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

@kacey has been put in a whooping on you guys...








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

After a long day at the Cancer Assassination Atrium (with no coffee!), I'm gonna wind down with an AB American Sungrown (which is extra tasty for dome reason) and @LeatherNeck fault!
!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

Damn hipsters!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

Never pictured you for Strongbow...a softer side of GOT14U.... 

Excellent smoke!


GOT14U said:


> Damn hipsters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Throw a nip of Fireball©️ whiskey in a cider for an amazing fall cocktail!!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Never pictured you for Strongbow...a softer side of GOT14U....
> 
> Excellent smoke!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It's the closest thing I can stomach to beer...I'm a moonshine / liquor kinda guy...lol...first time with this stick...not shabby!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Gran Maduro #5 and Kona,


----------



## Fusion

AVO Maduro after lunch


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## Prf5415

RoMa Craft aquatain emh. Good stick.

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Had a Short Story and the last of my EZ Brass Knuckles coffee this morning


----------



## TexaSmoke

Brought this little guy to work tonight. Cold draw was cinnamon and raisin. Can't wait to spark it up.







Thanks, @WNYTony


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Feeling @Olecharlie today! Nub Maduro and a cup of Peet's!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

Done for the day.


----------



## Matt_21

TexaSmoke said:


> Brought this little guy to work tonight. Cold draw was cinnamon and raisin. Can't wait to spark it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @WNYTony


That's a great stick. Enjoy!


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow, the wrapper is cracking but I'm impressed with the smoke output and the flavor! Another gifted stick from @kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Washed and waxed the truck today. Did mom and dad's SUV as well. Just got home and put the girls to bed. Time for some EZ Butter and a beer or 3.


----------



## g1k

This CAO was a great way to start the day. I had an Oliva G picked out for tonight but switched to a pipe tobacco blend 'cause the family was reminiscing about my Grandfather smoking a pipe.


----------



## Kidvegas

Capa Habano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hope you all don't mind if I join you for round 3.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez




----------



## porchsmoke

Long Monday needed to end better than it started









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Exs Natural in toro. So gooood. 3 years of dusty neglect did this stick wonders.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GARO - Los Lectores










Sent from the fetal position


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> Hoyo La Amistad
> 
> AJ spice to start then nutty citrus throughout. Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Those are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry Chillin Moose from @Pag11. Pretty well constructed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Yum. If only the temperature outside were 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## csk415

disco_potato said:


> Hoyo La Amistad
> 
> AJ spice to start then nutty citrus throughout. Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


You need to try the Blacks. They are really good.

Curi BV tonight but stupid tapa won't load it.


----------



## WNYTony

Guardian of the Farm JJ


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got a chance to light this up at the smoke pit tonight at work. Great little stick, @WNYTony
L'atelierTravellieur


----------



## Pag#11

It looks good. Which one is it?


TexaSmoke said:


> Got a chance to light this up at the smoke pit tonight at work. Great little stick, @WNYTony
> L'atelierTravellieur


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I think its these.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/latelier+travailleurs+10~5+cigars/item+46386


Pag#11 said:


> It looks good. Which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Just fired this up. About half an inch into it. So far so good. It reminds me of some of the great cigars of yesteryear. Smooth, deep, dark, rich flavors. No real spice so far. I'm really digging it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Black Six said:


> Just fired this up. About half an inch into it. So far so good. It reminds me of some of the great cigars of yesteryear. Smooth, deep, dark, rich flavors. No real spice so far. I'm really digging it.


Me of my favs right there... excellent stick


----------



## Black Six

BOSSTANK said:


> Me of my favs right there... excellent stick


seeing you buy two boxes of these is what piqued my interest. And you're absolutely right, this is an excellent stick! So thanks!


----------



## msmith1986

Black Six said:


> Just fired this up. About half an inch into it. So far so good. It reminds me of some of the great cigars of yesteryear. Smooth, deep, dark, rich flavors. No real spice so far. I'm really digging it.


Easily in my top 5. But today's cigar world has about 15 sticks in my top 5, that's how many good ones out there these days.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC with a cup of Sumatra before the sun this morning.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Fernandez and Kona this morning,


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Casa Fernandez and Kona this morning,
> View attachment 226758


How was it Nathan?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Havana VI gordito with some tan cello from the NHS.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First one... Yum.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## wrandyh

Felipe Gregorio this morning during my constitutional... mild, inexpensive, it's all good... Have a Blessed day now, ya hear...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> How was it Nathan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Always good, very complex, I don't smoke a lot of these as my palate generally can't keep up with everything that's going on, as long as I can smoke it slow enough I can keep it from overwhelming my taste buds.


----------



## Black Six

OneStrangeOne said:


> Casa Fernandez and Kona this morning,
> View attachment 226758


I love those. I've got the newer banded ones that just say "Miami". (I was hoping to get the stylized "F" bands when I ordered the box... oh well. Bummer)


----------



## disco_potato

Regius Exclusivo USA

Wish I bought a box. Musty aged tobacco, wood, mild spice, long slightly sweet finish.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## skipper469

Black Six said:


> seeing you buy two boxes of these is what piqued my interest. And you're absolutely right, this is an excellent stick! So thanks!


Me too. I buy a box at a time. Killer smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumata, now where is my Curivari BV


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Tat Tuesday with leftover chilled coffee.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## southpaw13

Today was the day. Smoked my first cigar today on my lunch break. Palette definitely isn't there, but was definitely enjoyable. Have a few more of these same cigars that I'm going to try over the next few weeks and see how my view changes. Looking forward to starting this journey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Work done....check
Daughter down for a nap....check
Lighter and cutter...check










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

southpaw13 said:


> Today was the day. Smoked my first cigar today on my lunch break. Palette definitely isn't there, but was definitely enjoyable. Have a few more of these same cigars that I'm going to try over the next few weeks and see how my view changes. Looking forward to starting this journey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice starting point!


----------



## disco_potato

Matilde Renacer Lancero.

Was expecting more. Flavors were ok, wood, slight sweetness, slight nuttiness. Had to smoke much slower than other Lanceros or it got really hot.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Another from @ebnash
This is one of those cigars that make me love a PIF. I would never have picked this cigar up in person or online. Just doesn't look like something I'd grab. Not sure what the price point is on these, but it has been a fine smoke. Full strength and medium body. Smooth, creamy smoke with just a touch of pepper. I'd definitely smoke another.


----------



## genomez




----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Another from @ebnash
> This is one of those cigars that make me love a PIF. I would never have picked this cigar up in person or online. Just doesn't look like something I'd grab. Not sure what the price point is on these, but it has been a fine smoke. Full strength and medium body. Smooth, creamy smoke with just a touch of pepper. I'd definitely smoke another.


That's what it's all about!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Thx @WNYTony
This one has a tight draw but it's coming alive...I'm thinking a bit of rest will help these out...now I'm off to google to find a box!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

GOT14U said:


> Thx @WNYTony
> This one has a tight draw but it's coming alive...I'm thinking a bit of rest will help these out...now I'm off to google to find a box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Nice backdrop. At first I thought they were big signs of some sort until I noticed the light switch for perspective.


----------



## GOT14U

genomez said:


> Nice backdrop. At first I thought they were big signs of some sort until I noticed the light switch for perspective.


It's ******* cigar enthusiast decoration! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Prf5415

First Ezra Zion. A Reagan with a nice yellow cello. A very good smoke.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Thoroughly enjoying this BLTC Bishops Blend from brother @Rondo while watching the rain with Molly. Beautifully spicy little devil it is. You could use a knife to cut the smoke. Many thanks brother!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Scotchpig

Close enough to Wednesday for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

So after a 48hr shift at my job I let a friend talk me into helping him do some good old fashioned manual labor in the nice warm Florida sun. Needless to say I immediately regretted it and as soon as I got home I had to grab a beer and a smoke that would slap me in the face and tell me to quit whining. Thanks @poppajon75 for reminding me that I had a couple of these hid.


----------



## cracker1397

My first BLTC smoke courtesy of @TexaSmoke

Off to a great start!! Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> Thx @WNYTony
> This one has a tight draw but it's coming alive...I'm thinking a bit of rest will help these out...now I'm off to google to find a box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


If Google doesn't work out for you I might know a guy lol.


----------



## poppajon75

SilkyJ said:


> So after a 48hr shift at my job I let a friend talk me into helping him do some good old fashioned manual labor in the nice warm Florida sun. Needless to say I immediately regretted it and as soon as I got home I had to grab a beer and a smoke that would slap me in the face and tell me to quit whining. Thanks @poppajon75 for reminding me that I had a couple of these hid.
> View attachment 226798


Fantastic in my opinion. It was my first, won't be my last. A truly hearty smoke.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## GOT14U

How much is a box from your guy? lol...cuz i know a guy also...heheheheh


SilkyJ said:


> If Google doesn't work out for you I might know a guy lol.


----------



## genomez

These are just great. That's all.


----------



## SilkyJ

[/quote]Fantastic in my opinion. It was my first, won't be my last. A truly hearty smoke.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.[/QUOTE]
Yes they are. I had one a while back and had to go and get more.


----------



## g1k

Oliva G this afternoon. Paired perfectly with walking on the beach.


----------



## poppajon75

g1k said:


> Oliva G this afternoon. Paired perfectly for walking on the beach.


That looks an awful lot like an access to the beach in the Walton Co. Florida area.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Tulse

Good and cheap but more good than cheap.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these sticks, kids about to come home and it's gonna take me away from smokin!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ah Jury Duty... Civic Duty or Torture?
I'm calling it both. Spent the better part of a day there and they still haven't seated the 12 + Alternates. Better still, the power went out after the lunch break . So I gotta show up again tomorrow. HURRAY!
At least @UBC03 has been giving me some pointers.

Home now and lit up a revelation.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit this. They're great. Of the dozen or so I've had I can only think of one I didn't enjoy. 
It's got great smoke production/ volume, great construction, great taste, looks, you name it. It could be a daily for me if I had the money.


----------



## Kidvegas

disco_potato said:


> Regius Exclusivo USA
> 
> Wish I bought a box. Musty aged tobacco, wood, mild spice, long slightly sweet finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Those are excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I may have a problem with these!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice with a little age.


----------



## ScottyB

Bourbon courtesy of @Alrightdriver. Medium bodied, delicious. I swear I taste caramel and vanilla.


----------



## Olecharlie

poppajon75 said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this BLTC Bishops Blend from brother @Rondo while watching the rain with Molly. Beautifully spicy little devil it is. You could use a knife to cut the smoke. Many thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I purchased a 5've smoked one and immediately purchased a Box! James Brown is always on his game. The Morphine Lancero Barber Pole is another one. Soooo good.


----------



## UBC03

Glad I could help..


SoCal Gunner said:


> Ah Jury Duty... Civic Duty or Torture?
> I'm calling it both. Spent the better part of a day there and they still haven't seated the 12 + Alternates. Better still, the power went out after the lunch break . So I gotta show up again tomorrow. HURRAY!
> At least @UBC03 has been giving me some pointers.
> 
> Home now and lit up a revelation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I'm four for four on getting thrown off juries.. The drinking at lunch almost got me arrested, the bailiff was SO PISSED.. I do not recommend that one.. I got tossed for saying I'd believe the cop over another eyewitness(twice), and called the defendant a douche bag once (child molester).

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Olecharlie said:


> I purchased a 5've smoked one and immediately purchased a Box! James Brown is always on his game. The Morphine Lancero Barber Pole is another one. Soooo good.


I've had the Morphine in corona. Another wonderfully full cigar. I noticed just a hint of sweetness in the last third of both of them. Really finished them out nicely.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Archun

GOT14U said:


> I may have a problem with these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Whats that?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Glad you enjoyed it.


ScottyB said:


> Bourbon courtesy of @Alrightdriver. Medium bodied, delicious. I swear I taste caramel and vanilla.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

southpaw13 said:


> Today was the day. Smoked my first cigar today on my lunch break. Palette definitely isn't there, but was definitely enjoyable. Have a few more of these same cigars that I'm going to try over the next few weeks and see how my view changes. Looking forward to starting this journey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great start. A favorite for me with coffee in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Prf5415 said:


> First Ezra Zion. A Reagan with a nice yellow cello. A very good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


Man that looks oily!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

RP Edge Corojo. Still enjoy the flavors in these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Victor Sinclair Primeros Robusto- light smoke for heavy reading.


----------



## greasemonger

Tattoo for lunch, and a Caldwell Lost & Found Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch (say that 5 times fast) from 2010 for dessert after dinner. @*Hickorynut* bless you / curse you for putting me on to that place. Dadgum aged sticks galore.


----------



## ObsceneJester

One of my all time favorites..... Ashton Aged Maduro.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


You bet, burned my fingers.


----------



## csk415

Brother from another group passed me a couple to try out. It's a good smoke.


----------



## SilkyJ

Having a good night so far. Having a college fantasy football draft with some friends and had to have something special to follow the Bishop's Blend. This Jacob's Ladder was happy to oblige.


----------



## GOT14U

Archun said:


> Whats that?


Cigar federation "Fox Trot"

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## lex61

GOT14U said:


> Cigar federation "Fox Trot"
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I haven't tried the Fox Trot but in general I've enjoyed all the Cigar Fed sticks I've had. They make some fine cigars and I think they tend to get overshadowed by their EZ big brother. Much better price point too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> I haven't tried the Fox Trot but in general I've enjoyed all the Cigar Fed sticks I've had. They make some fine cigars and I think they tend to get overshadowed by their EZ big brother. Much better price point too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't tell anyone ! Please! I plan on buying the rest of these on Friday. Only 8 five packs left and these are something to be had!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> Don't tell anyone ! Please! I plan on buying the rest of these on Friday. Only 8 five packs left and these are something to be had!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Don't forget the 10% coupon.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Anastasia & Nikka Taketsuru. Cigar courtesy of MAW via @disco_potato !










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Mummy


----------



## g1k

poppajon75 said:


> That looks an awful lot like an access to the beach in the Walton Co. Florida area.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Oak Island, NC. You get points for the correct side of the country though :vs_clap:
A lot of the beach access boardwalks look similar.

Ryan


----------



## BOSSTANK

This cigar is so good I just cant get enough, im sure i will burn myself out on it sometime... at least my wallet hopes so


----------



## SilkyJ

Quick Draw Habano to end the night


----------



## msmith1986

My favorite old school corona this morning with a cup of Folgers black silk. I'm still in denial that I will run out of these at some point. 
The humidity is still crazy here and today is supposed to be another record heat index to go with it....again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff DBL Espresso with ICC Jackhammer,


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm still kickin...and it's Wednesday

Corto and Guatemalan!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Prf5415

mpomario said:


> Man that looks oily!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to wipe my hand. Lol

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> I'm still kickin...and it's Wednesday
> 
> Corto and Guatemalan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Keep kickin and fighting. ..hell bite em if ya have to.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

A little blade maintenance, a fine stick, and some Honduran to round out the morning after getting the boys off to school.


----------



## msmith1986

Titan maduro before it gets too hot outside.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Cornelius & Anthony Liga E Claro. Really good morning smoke. Sweet and goes perfectly with coffee. Cheap too.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> A little blade maintenance, a fine stick, and some Honduran to round out the morning after getting the boys off to school.


Nice Blade Tyson. ..Hows the smoke?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks, Frankie. I love this knife. The UF13 is a consistently awesome choice. Never disappoints.


Pag#11 said:


> Nice Blade Tyson. ..Hows the smoke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A 70x4 1/2 Custom Nicaraguan from Marvin Ruiz Cigars in Sparks NV, my last 1 need to make another trip


----------



## Archun

GOT14U said:


> Don't tell anyone ! Please! I plan on buying the rest of these on Friday. Only 8 five packs left and these are something to be had!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Flavor Profile?:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Lit up this baseball bat courtesy of @LeatherNeck. The Muestra de Saka El Pachyderm. Smoking some chicken breast this afternoon, So it was either three cigars or this behemoth. Cheers, William. Here goes nothing.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ramón Bueso Olancho with about 5 months rest


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

TexaSmoke said:


> A little blade maintenance, a fine stick, and some Honduran to round out the morning after getting the boys off to school.


Polishing Compound on a strop. Someone is doing it right. I switched to the Dimond paste recently... it does speed the process a bit.

Perfect Cigar weather today so I got out this old school Room 101 Daruma mutante. With a Manhattan, stirred not shaken.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

reminds me of the knuckle sammies from EZ. but my palate is crap to say the least!


Archun said:


> Flavor Profile?:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> reminds me of the knuckle sammies from EZ. but my palate is crap to say the least!


The original or the most recent (blacks)?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF #3 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## JohnBrody15

From @GOT14U from the sub 10 dollar pass a while back. Although I forgot what it was lol. It's good though! Creamy comes to mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first time with this one. While very different than the usual Davidoff's I'll have (Nicaragua) this is a great smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's a La Duena day.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Room101 Namakubi









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Working on posting more often but life and work and we all know the rest that comes with it, tend to claim the remaining time slots. Today however I have a rare mid day window to enjoy on of these. UC Shade with 8 months stored. A little young still but I just wanted to smoke this one. Few more boxes resting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

A nice Four Kicks this afternoon on the recommendation of @WNYTony. It was good, a little canoeing issue in the middle.

Ryan


----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> My first time with this one. While very different than the usual Davidoff's I have (Nicaragua) this is a great smoke.


My current favorite...


----------



## LeatherNeck

From my Blind MAW.


----------



## skipper469

Visiting some family in Alabama and brought along this tasty chameleon!


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> From my Blind MAW.


Mmmmmmm....cream puffs.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Tulse

My favorite of the PDR blue light specials.


----------



## genomez

AF Best Seller


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Little brother to the MB3, always good.


----------



## ScottyB

Right at the sweet spot, storm coming, gonna ride it out as long as I can.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

On the way home earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tulse said:


> First Kristoff. Brittania. Enjoyed it.
> View attachment 226674


I can't find these anymore. They are interesting smokes with a nice looking wrapper. And cheap if I remember correctly.


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> Lit up this baseball bat courtesy of @LeatherNeck. The Muestra de Saka El Pachyderm. Smoking some chicken breast this afternoon, So it was either three cigars or this behemoth. Cheers, William. Here goes nothing.


So...how was it? I've got it's lil brother awaiting his turn on the fire pole.
BTW, you do know what a Pachyderm is, right?


----------



## S&W

Really liked this one...


----------



## TexaSmoke

I am aware of what a pachyderm is, or at least what it used to be. Its kinda like Pluto, still there but ignored by the scientific world. 
The stick was definitely a Saka. A cousin to the Liga line. Can't lie, it was good from start to 2+ hour finish.


LeatherNeck said:


> So...how was it? I've got it's lil brother awaiting his turn on the fire pole.
> BTW, you do know what a Pachyderm is, right?


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a box of those the cigar maker for these, Steve Saka, makes two other cigars I like TDL and Sobremesa


----------



## TexaSmoke

I haven't had a bad Saka stick yet.


kacey said:


> I just bought a box of those the cigar maker for these, Steve Saka, makes two other cigars I like TDL and Sobremesa


----------



## Ewood

A little EZ Makin' Bacon Slab Cut. How in the world do they get maple syrup flavor to come out of dried leaves!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> I just bought a box of those the cigar maker for these, Steve Saka, makes two other cigars I like TDL and Sobremesa


He also makes the Umbagog, which is kinda like Mi Querida's ugly step-sister.


----------



## Rabidawise

Another winner from Mr. Gellis!


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> I am aware of what a pachyderm is, or at least what it used to be. Its kinda like Pluto, still there but ignored by the scientific world.
> The stick was definitely a Saka. A cousin to the Liga line. Can't lie, it was good from start to 2+ hour finish.


Dictionary

*pach·y·derm*
ˈpakəˌdərm/Submit
noun
-a very large mammal with thick skin, especially an elephant, rhinoceros, or hippopotamus.

Kind of explains the reason for that cigar's name, right? LOL


----------



## TexaSmoke

Absolutely. 


LeatherNeck said:


> Dictionary
> 
> *pach·y·derm*
> ˈpakəˌdərm/Submit
> noun
> -a very large mammal with thick skin, especially an elephant, rhinoceros, or hippopotamus.
> 
> Kind of explains the reason for that cigar's name, right? LOL


----------



## kacey

Asylum Lobotomy 
Sweet and spicy pre-lite draw of cocoa









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Got this stick from @SoCal Gunner 8-21-17. I told myself I'm gonna smoke this thing in one year. Well folks it's been a year and this smoke is absolutely fantastic. Thanks SoCal.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/257305-cigar-box.html


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> From @GOT14U from the sub 10 dollar pass a while back. Although I forgot what it was lol. It's good though! Creamy comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a EZ blessed leaf. Glad you liked it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishop's Blend


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> The original or the most recent (blacks)?


The recent short ones.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tat Skinny Drac
Good smoke. Had about 16 months or so.


----------



## Westside Threat

All Out Kings & Italian Brandy










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Chief Cool Arrow from a trade with @Ewood Nasty, rainy night but at least I got in a good smoke !










Padron '26 #90 tonight


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what do you think? I got one but am wondering if I should give it sometime or fire it up.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> That's a EZ blessed leaf. Glad you liked it!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I thought it was an EZ stick, just not sure which one. Awesome. That broke my EZ che....I mean that was my first offering from Ezra Zion.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Neanderthal. I've almost smoked 1 of these everyday since I got these earlier this month. Now I'm hunting for more.


----------



## Black Six

Never had one of these. This one's been sitting at the bottom of one of my coolers for years.(I don't know how long exactly as its existence predates any recordkeeping on my part. So I've had it for quite a while.) I figured it was about time to give it a shot. Not sure how I feel about it yet. It may be past its prime.


----------



## msmith1986

One of a few PDRs that came from the Noob Hit Squad. Not sure of year, make, and model, but this is the best one yet. I still find it strange the foot smoke on all the dark PDRs so far smell like motor oil burning. Definitely not an indoor smoke for that reason. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from da back porch


----------



## Hickorynut

La Herencia Cubana and Sumatra for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## genomez




----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and ICC Jackhammer


----------



## huffer33

Zino Classic this morning









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

I rarely have time for a breakfast smoke but I don’t work until 11. Yellow Cake with iced coffee.


----------



## disco_potato

Espinosa Laranja.

Finally. First one of these I've smoked where the citrus is front and center. Very pronounced.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> One of a few PDRs that came from the Noob Hit Squad. Not sure of year, make, and model, but this is the best one yet. I still find it strange the foot smoke on all the dark PDRs so far smell like motor oil burning. Definitely not an indoor smoke for that reason. #ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from da back porch


PDR 1878 Capa Oscura, put down in my tupper on 5/26.


----------



## Tulse

V for victory!


----------



## Dran

Mmm.... You're making me want a V.... But they only have 3 days in the humi...


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> PDR 1878 Capa Oscura, put down in my tupper on 5/26.


Good looking out bro. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

FdO maduro #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty and Tasty Thursday


----------



## genomez




----------



## BOSSTANK

New to me stick... currently under review...


----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> Espinosa Laranja.
> 
> Finally. First one of these I've smoked where the citrus is front and center. Very pronounced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Interesting... I shall add that to my (must try) list...


----------



## TexaSmoke

From @GOT14U
Good stick so far. Love them lanceros.


----------



## skipper469

Tulse said:


> V for victory!
> 
> View attachment 226940


That looks very tasty! I have one on deck for my smoking pleasure this evening.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good til the end.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had a two hour jury duty lunch and found a cigar shop just a few blocks away. I almost never go to a b&m. Great little place, had one of these guys. Apparently something relatively new. Enjoyable in all aspects, and pretty much on the earthy side in terms of flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Mmm.... You're making me want a V.... But they only have 3 days in the humi...


How would you compare the V's flavor-wise to the MB3?


----------



## Dran

I personally found the V to be a bit smoother... But I'm one of the guy that has classes... Great good bad... Mb3 is in good, V is in great!


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> How would you compare the V's flavor-wise to the MB3?


I prefer the MB3. A little bolder.


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> I personally found the V to be a bit smoother... But I'm one of the guy that has classes... Great good bad... Mb3 is in good, V is in great!


Thanks. The MB3 is my current favorite, so I'll be picking up a V next.


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> Mmm.... You're making me want a V.... But they only have 3 days in the humi...


Perfect opportunity. Smoke one now and compare the rest as time goes by.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I could be way off though.. Last mb3 I smoked I was still super noob and smoking everything ROTT, no age high rh and no temp control... @disco, I already had a ROTT... That's what convinced me to buy a box!


----------



## Kidvegas

Skeeterz thanks to @blackrabbit!

Great little smoke that I forgot I had since its been buried in the humi for around a year. Perfect when times short!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C-Fed Greengo with Costa Rican


----------



## poppajon75

Et tu Diamond Crown?
I like it, but not at the retail price?









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Travoline

poppajon75 said:


> Et tu Diamond Crown?
> I like it, but not at the retail price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I agree, I would love it if it were a $7 stick. But some of the prices I see them going for....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Continuing thrifty Thursday with this Blue Dot of mine


----------



## Applejaxz

Has anyone else got any salted caramel flavor out of one of these???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Brick house maduro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another great one!! Man I've enjoyed the hell out of these (only a handful left in this box). It's matching well with this crazy strong double IPA (100+ IBU).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

ROTT. Mild, but pretty dang good for 2 bucks.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

This guy named you may have heard of @WNYTony sent me this CAO pilón.

Thanks Buddy!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## huffer33

Renancer this evening.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

If you look through the smoke there are 3 deer's in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Perdomo lot 23 natural! Bit heavy on the RG for my preference, but, its all the local B&M had.


----------



## SilkyJ

Good smoke, good beer, and finally some college football.


----------



## Kidvegas

Charter Oak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Charter Oak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

First half of this cigar has been pretty bad. Not sure what's up but there's not much here. Really muted flavors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Nica Rustica courtesy of a trade or pif. Tasty little bugger.
May need to get a box
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Trying one of these out, got one for now and one for later. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Managed to get half way through this RP vintage 1990 before pitching it. Just not my taste yet.


Ryan


----------



## SilkyJ

I've had my eye on this one ever since @WNYTony sent it. I must say this is my favorite from the trade so far. Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mb3,


----------



## ObsceneJester

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro with the new Brick House ashtray.... I found it at a local shop down in Rehoboth Beach. It's all ceramic and I talked the guy down to $10.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Fusion said:


> Thrifty and Tasty Thursday


Picked up a tenner of these a few months back and they're easily becoming one of my new favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pag#11

Woodlandhills cigar co House Blend
By: AJ Fernandez
TGIF









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

lex61 said:


> Picked up a tenner of these a few months back and they're easily becoming one of my new favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, been a fav of mine for a while now


----------



## BKurt

My first dirty rat.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Privada 9 & Cherrywood smoked rye. My wife is straight up about to banish LPs from our house due to the smoke volume!

Needless to say I'm milking it at this point. "Happy wife, happy life. Slightly annoyed wife, amusing life"










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

That photo is all kinds of sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

BG Meyer Standard Issue for Thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

ScottyB said:


> Thanks. The MB3 is my current favorite, so I'll be picking up a V next.


To me the MB3 is a lot earthier, which I prefer more at certain times, especially with a dark earthy coffee. The V on the other hand is smoother and more refined but has a great bold full flavor, and goes great with sweet tea, rum, or bourbon, and not so much with coffee.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Charter Oak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The maduro's in corona and robusto are a fave of mine. For a couple bucks they can't be beat.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ObsceneJester said:


> Rocky Patel Edge Maduro with the new Brick House ashtray.... I found it at a local shop down in Rehoboth Beach. It's all ceramic and I talked the guy down to $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Are you referring to Cigar World on Coastal Hwy? I just stopped in there when I came through 2 weeks ago when I took the girls to OC for the day. I always stop when I'm down there, and a few others just to see what they have.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Starting the day with a lance barber pole from @Semper Noctem and Columbian since the rain is rolling in. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Libre courtesy of @WABOOM with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Imagine me having a Nub Maduro and coffee. Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Morning with a Blind man and Guatemalan 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Et tu Diamond Crown?
> I like it, but not at the retail price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Welcome back Boss...missed you round these parts....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> The maduro's in corona and robusto are a fave of mine. For a couple bucks they can't be beat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Kinda forgot how good these are! Strong and flavorful and as you said price wise a great bargain smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Kinda forgot how good these are! Strong and flavorful and as you said price wise a great bargain smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, half the price or less of the Tabernacle and Guiganese and just as good. Right up my alley.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Haven't posted in a while, cause life gets crazy. Here are a few attempts at sanity in the last week.


----------



## huffer33

Happy Friday everybody









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ObsceneJester

msmith1986 said:


> Are you referring to Cigar World on Coastal Hwy? I just stopped in there when I came through 2 weeks ago when I took the girls to OC for the day. I always stop when I'm down there, and a few others just to see what they have.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes. I stop there at least once a month to load up on tax free tobacco. My mom lives in Rehoboth so we come down often.

I think it's a great shop with a lot of good options.

They have two more of these ashtrays left by the way. Listed at $15 but will sell for $10. Can't beat it for a large ceramic tray.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

huffer33 said:


> Happy Friday everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


How was this smoke? See good deals on them sometimes but the Connie wrapper steers me clear. Have a great holiday weekend.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Villiger La Flor de Ynclan Torpedo

Another great med-mild stick. Right up there with the Negociant. Salted caramel in the 1st inch. Floral, citrus, sweet cream to finish it up.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

cracker1397 said:


> First half of this cigar has been pretty bad. Not sure what's up but there's not much here. Really muted flavors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes. Do you have more than just that one? I've not had an AVO that didn't make me want to buy a box. Been dying to try that one but holding out for a deal.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ObsceneJester said:


> Yes. I stop there at least once a month to load up on tax free tobacco. My mom lives in Rehoboth so we come down often.
> 
> I think it's a great shop with a lot of good options.
> 
> They have two more of these ashtrays left by the way. Listed at $15 but will sell for $10. Can't beat it for a large ceramic tray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You said come down. So where are you from? I'm up in York County PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsceneJester

msmith1986 said:


> You said come down. So where are you from? I'm up in York County PA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I live right outside of Baltimore in an area called Perry Hall.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ObsceneJester said:


> I live right outside of Baltimore in an area called Perry Hall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yup, I know where, you're an hour or so south of me. I'm right above Hampstead and Westminster just over the Mason-Dixon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cuban corona while finishing repointing a wall.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

More please.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado,


----------



## gtechva

Why mow on your day off, when you can smoke a good cigar and ride around with the top down.
















I need to remember it's all in how you look at things.


----------



## disco_potato

poppajon75 said:


> Et tu Diamond Crown?
> I like it, but not at the retail price?
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Have you tried the others? I'm pretty sure I have the Maximus, Maduro, and normal DC if you wanna give them a go, free of charge :grin2:. No black diamond, too rich for my blood.


----------



## cracker1397

disco_potato said:


> Yikes. Do you have more than just that one? I've not had an AVO that didn't make me want to buy a box. Been dying to try that one but holding out for a deal.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I only had the one thankfully. I have had other AVOs that were great. Not sure what was up with the one last night but man was it bad. After I finished the smoke I started looking at reviews of it and there were several people that said the same thing as me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Tonight's delight!









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Curivari Cafe 52. Never disappoints but I still prefer the smaller PC size.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Good thing I bought 20 of these. I think I'll buy another 20 before they're all gone. Have a great Labor Day weekend brothers and sisters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> All Out Kings & Italian Brandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Smoked one not long ago and loved it. I think they went up in price. I paid about $11 and I've seen them recently at around $15. But I could be wrong.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Yearly Labor Day party is all but finished. Great as always, food ...drinks music now ta relax and unwind for the extended weekend!









Enjoy yourselves PUFFER'S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

At Franklin cigars in Franklin, TN 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Oscura Corona


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ewood said:


> At Franklin cigars in Franklin, TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a long way from H-Town.


----------



## SilkyJ

Laranja courtesy of @WNYTony. Good smoke, I definitely get the citrus thing everybody talks about with this one.


----------



## poppajon75

disco_potato said:


> Have you tried the others? I'm pretty sure I have the Maximus, Maduro, and normal DC if you wanna give them a go, free of charge :grin2:. No black diamond, too rich for my blood.


That sounds like a set up 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## ScottyB

Yellow Rose of Texas, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.


----------



## disco_potato

poppajon75 said:


> That sounds like a set up
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


In the sense that I want to set you up with a nice trio of sti...cigars, yes.

I'm serious. If you want to try them, I can look for them and send them out next week. Let me know.


----------



## genomez

Earlier at a local B&M... LP Feral Flying Pig


----------



## genomez

Now at home with an MB3


----------



## Dran

Courtesy of @kacey, putting fire to this after dinner! Thanks brother!


----------



## poppajon75

disco_potato said:


> In the sense that I want to set you up with a nice trio of sti...cigars, yes.
> 
> I'm serious. If you want to try them, I can look for them and send them out next week. Let me know.


I'll shoot you a pm this evening. I'm sure we can work out a agreeable deal. Thank you for your generosity.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

After dinner smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Spent this afternoon with an Oliva Serie G. 



Ryan


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This one happened in the morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio and Kona,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

g1k said:


> Spent this afternoon with an Oliva Serie G.
> 
> Ryan


Nice view other than the feet.. where's Dino?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Morphine and mountain sunset from the back porch in TN









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Happiness.


----------



## S&W

My first box pressed cigar and a little stronger than I've been smoking. Definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## kacey

Balmoral Connecticut anejo xo
Strong spice wood notes retrohale of pepper









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Blending sessions. I had a hunch and set it next to a 6th anni and its a spitting image


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

XXXL Bobalu Triple Ligero!
A HELLOFA Smoke!
With Eagle Rare!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Pag#11 said:


> How was this smoke? See good deals on them sometimes but the Connie wrapper steers me clear. Have a great holiday weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Good morning smoke. The regular San Cristobal with the Habano wrapper is much better... I'll be looking for more of those Had one the other night from the same purchase years ago and it was awesome. The ovation (relatively new) was one of my favorite cigars this year.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rusty Nail

Room 101 Farce.


----------



## huffer33

When I got these several months back I accidentally clicked on a fiver of the 6 by 60. Pretty minty at first, some raisin, and getting a bit nutty at halfway. A bit airy draw and needs a bit more kick.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Tulse said:


> More please.
> 
> View attachment 226986


Of the oscuro and renancer the quadrata has been my favorite.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> At Franklin cigars in Franklin, TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your in my neck of the woods. Check out Casa de Montecristo in the Gulch. 600 9th Ave South Nashville if you have a chance!


----------



## csk415




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

La Imperiosa for the evening. And watching American Ninja from 1985 lol









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## WABOOM

Nica Libre, petite corona


----------



## WNYTony

@kacey sent me this Between the Lines and it volunteered to face the flame for Fuente Friday


----------



## Shaver702

Giants vs Mets
Long smoke ahead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> XXXL Bobalu Triple Ligero!
> A HELLOFA Smoke!
> With Eagle Rare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice brother! I've never had that smoke, but that Eagle Rare is an amazing pour! Looks delicious.


----------



## SilkyJ

Aging Room F55 while watching the Wisconsin game. B&M had them half price, might should have bought more.


----------



## GOT14U

Taste








Crafty








Time to end it. Have a lot to do for the vacation tomorrow!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

poppajon75 said:


> Et tu Diamond Crown?
> I like it, but not at the retail price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I got one to try. It suppose to be the shiz nizzle

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Shaver702

GOT14U said:


> I got one to try. It suppose to be the shiz nizzle
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I have one that I bought 4 years ago....I'm so tempted to smoke it...reason I haven't, I only have one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Don't remember atm who I got this stick from but its pretty tasty so far... love the size


----------



## tazdvl

Hope this one is good. It was on top in the humi, and I was too tired to dig for something else. 








AB Prensado with 3 months of rest. Drinking Diet Coke because alcohol would put me to sleep.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## SilkyJ

Good little LFD firecracker from @WNYTony. I'm beginning to think that I smoke more of his cigars than he does lol.


----------



## Black Six

I took the Bobalu challenge about 6-8 months ago. This 'Doble Capa' is the next to last stick remaining. They've all been very solid smokes. Nothing mind blowing so far, but really good cigars that I wouldn't hesitate to hand to a friend. Construction on every single one of these has been absolutely impeccable. I will definitely be checking out their other offerings.


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Nica Libre, petite corona


Always good to have these on hand. Pretty dang good smoke in any size.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a grab it and go kinda mornin'










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano and ICC Jackhammer,


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ House Blend and Jim's Organic Coffee while walking with the wife. The House Blends are very good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Breakfast time...


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Six said:


> I took the Bobalu challenge about 6-8 months ago. This 'Doble Capa' is the next to last stick remaining. They've all been very solid smokes. Nothing mind blowing so far, but really good cigars that I wouldn't hesitate to hand to a friend. Construction on every single one of these has been absolutely impeccable. I will definitely be checking out their other offerings.


Did you try the XXXL triple Ligero and double Maduro? I'm impressed so far, 6 pack for 29.95 and Jeff tailored it to my profile...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

Romeo...


----------



## Black Six

Olecharlie said:


> Did you try the XXXL triple Ligero and double Maduro? I'm impressed so far, 6 pack for 29.95 and Jeff tailored it to my profile...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only tried what they sent in the 'old' Bobalu challenge sampler (back when it was free minus the shipping costs.) While they've all been great, I found myself wanting more. I think 'triple ligero' or 'double maduro' sounds more like what I'm after. I'll have to check them out when I get a chance.


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Did you try the XXXL triple Ligero and double Maduro? I'm impressed so far, 6 pack for 29.95 and Jeff tailored it to my profile...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Shaver702 said:


> I have one that I bought 4 years ago....I'm so tempted to smoke it...reason I haven't, I only have one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke it. I'll send you another one.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I can't remember who sent this New World to me but thanks. Been thinking about getting a box and this reminds me of how good they are.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Having Einstein's bathroom cleaned while he's at the spa.


----------



## genomez

AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes Maduro


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes Maduro


Never had the maduro. Smoked the Rojita and it was a great smoke. Possibly my favorite AJ smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Pag#11 said:


> Never had the maduro. Smoked the Rojita and it was a great smoke. Possibly my favorite AJ smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


This is a great smoke too. I'll definitely be ordering more. I'd like to see what they are like with some rest.


----------



## greasemonger

EZ sawed off shotgun. Dove season opens in 10 min.


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> Always good to have these on hand. Pretty dang good smoke in any size.


It truly IS an amazing value. Super reliable. Very good flavors.


----------



## genomez

Next up...EZ Blending Sessions


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first one of these... currently under review... first thoughts... nice construction and burn but not really to my taste liking


----------



## SilkyJ

Lot 23 maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Nicaraguan and Kona


----------



## SilkyJ

Finally some DAWG football! Oh and a MF La Gran Oferta. Might be my favorite MF


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie
Thanks bro


----------



## Madderduro

at first was a lil disappointed the ghost and jalapeño pepper were pretty spicy...whew tell u what when this ones flavor hit it was with a POW...love viaje


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions. I'm 3 for 3 on these being crap. Had to modus it from both ends again and it likes to self destruct if you even look at it funny. What little of it I can actually burn then is a Ultra mild blend.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

huffer33 said:


> Blending sessions. I'm 3 for 3 on these being crap. Had to modus it from both ends again and it likes to self destruct if you even look at it funny. What little of it I can actually burn then is a Ultra mild blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Looks about like what my Blending Session did today. Got it earlier this month through the C&COTM and noticed right away the wrapper was already peeling. Lost a bit of the cap when I cut it, and by the time I took a torch to it most of the wrapper was coming off. I've been told maybe these need to acclimate a bit but I'm giving up on them. I don't have this problem with other EZ sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

lex61 said:


> Looks about like what my Blending Session did today. Got it earlier this month through the C&COTM and noticed right away the wrapper was already peeling. Lost a bit of the cap when I cut it, and by the time I took a torch to it most of the wrapper was coming off. I've been told maybe these need to acclimate a bit but I'm giving up on them. I don't have this problem with other EZ sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These had several months on them and it was only 65% outside... Other people seem to have good luck but I'm out. I'm sure some of the darker ones will be great but it is hard to consider them a value buy at this point for me personally.


----------



## SilkyJ

Le Bijou courtesy of @Pag#11


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> These had several months on them and it was only 65% outside... Other people seem to have good luck but I'm out. I'm sure some of the darker ones will be great but it is hard to consider them a value buy at this point for me personally.


Go for the house blend. More consistency.


----------



## Kidvegas

Custom rolled toro from La Casa Grande Cigars in New York. Very nice cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Papas Fritas and High West Bourbon on the back porch









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

From last night. Almost forgot a pic, but this was a really nice smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

CAO pilón from @WNYTony. Good smoke but I just dropped an almost full bottle of whiskey and broke it so I'm sad.


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> CAO pilón from @WNYTony. Good smoke but I just dropped an almost full bottle of whiskey and broke it so I'm sad.
> View attachment 227110


Noooooooooooooooo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ouch...if it were crappy whiskey, it would be in plastic. That means a goos bottle dies tonight. RIP Sweet Spirit.


SilkyJ said:


> CAO pilón from @WNYTony. Good smoke but I just dropped an almost full bottle of whiskey and broke it so I'm sad.
> View attachment 227110


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> CAO pilón from @WNYTony. Good smoke but I just dropped an almost full bottle of whiskey and broke it so I'm sad.
> View attachment 227110


I feel your pain man. I dropped a brand new handle of Weller a few months ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I remember that. Sad day.


Rabidawise said:


> I feel your pain man. I dropped a brand new handle of Weller a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> I remember that. Sad day.


I'm surprised you didn't tag me and bust me out! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Cle


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Another wonderful MF. Love these sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Go Dawgs!


SilkyJ said:


> Lot 23 maduro
> View attachment 227078


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

It was Sensei Japanese whiskey, I told Mrs. Silky what happened and she brought me a new bottle of Glenfiddich to replace it. It's better anyway so I'm back in business. Still sucks to waste whiskey though. Thanks for the support though guys, that was a rough few minutes.


----------



## SilkyJ

Hickorynut said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot 23 maduro
> View attachment 227078
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
Click to expand...

Hell yeah! We good this year


----------



## Hickorynut

Curivari Reserva Limitada courtesy of @Gumby-cr. .....another high falutin trip to flavor town. Gonna be good me time!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CRenshaw86

EZ blending sessions and Makers Mark. So far so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Continuing the night. Emilie Weiss' Reveling Heart playing in the background









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

On my way, bro.


CRenshaw86 said:


> EZ blending sessions and Makers Mark. So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V, beli.. not for beginners


----------



## CRenshaw86

TexaSmoke said:


> On my way, bro.


Come on man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

About to. Fa sho.


CRenshaw86 said:


> Come on man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana


----------



## Travoline

Ewood said:


> At Franklin cigars in Franklin, TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were close to my neck of the woods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Thanks to @ADRUNKK for this!

A good smoke with lots of earthiness to it. Still a little green, will have to give it a couple more months before my next.


----------



## ObsceneJester

Brick House Maduro in the Brick House ashtray paired with a Kentucky mule.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Enjoyed these two today. 

Ryan


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hanging out with @CRenshaw86 tonight. A Proper from @GOT14U for me and an AB 2nd from @huffer33 for him. Thanks for the good smokes and memories gentlemen.


----------



## Scotchpig

Common Tex, you sure that you aren’t just double fisted in that photo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SLR G showing its age in a good way


----------



## TexaSmoke

But who took the pic?


Scotchpig said:


> Common Tex, you sure that you aren't just double fisted in that photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> But who took the pic?


I was wondering the same....enjoy gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Cain F550 for a W today!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking a second stick with @CRenshaw86 tongiht. Having some EZ blending sessions with makers mark. Great night. You see, @Scotchpig two left hands.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

Pappy van Winkle from @WNYTony to celebrate a successful opening day of college football.


----------



## tazdvl

Don Vicente robusto out of Las Vegas.









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Hanging out with @CRenshaw86 tonight. A Proper from @GOT14U for me and an AB 2nd from @huffer33 for him. Thanks for the good smokes and memories gentlemen.


Did you fall in love with that proper like I did?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SilkyJ

Quick Draw Pennsylvania. If Southern Draw makes a bad cigar, I haven't found it yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and ICC Jackhammer for a Sunday morning,


----------



## TexaSmoke

It was one of the better sticks I've had lately. Definitely worth a box.


GOT14U said:


> Did you fall in love with that proper like I did?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

there's something wrong with my cromagnon....its green


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Looks about like what my Blending Session did today. Got it earlier this month through the C&COTM and noticed right away the wrapper was already peeling. Lost a bit of the cap when I cut it, and by the time I took a torch to it most of the wrapper was coming off. I've been told maybe these need to acclimate a bit but I'm giving up on them. I don't have this problem with other EZ sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I never purchased those. I ordered the House Blend, the couple I have smoked have been great with no issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and a jug of Peets Black!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Brickhouse Connecticut courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick. ... with Mezza Sumatra

Ok with coffee...not my favorite









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Tat Fausto this fine morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Tat Verocu (from either @WNYTony, or @disco_potato) and Peets dark after a long stretch of 8/9 days worked.


----------



## genomez

MF The Judge


----------



## genomez

Here is the Papas Fritas my wife is smoking.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I don't smoke these very often but today I just wanted a Mocha Cappuccino to start my day and this Espresso Nub Cafe jumped out at me when I opened the humidor!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these. The cello was very bronze looking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## Pag#11

mpomario said:


> Love these. The cello was very bronze looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was so close to smoking the one I received from ya the other day . Then I put it down to rest a lil more in the Humi hotel.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> I was so close to smoking the one I received from ya the other day . Then I put it down to rest a lil more in the Humi hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The box I got was already very well rested when I got it. I think I am going to really start burning through it and enjoy. These are great with a year on them and these are probably passed that just from comparisons to others I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> I was so close to smoking the one I received from ya the other day . Then I put it down to rest a lil more in the Humi hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The box I got was already very well rested when I got it. I think I am going to really start burning through it and enjoy. These are great with a year on them and these are probably passed that just from comparisons to others I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Fusion

Broke out a Fuente today


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This one has a year on it. Unfortunately I dont remember the last time I smoked one and how this aged one compares. Good smoke all the same.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## MattyIce

Been holding out but felt it was a good time to fire this bad boy up... @Fusion this is a damn fine smoke Sir my compliments to the maker! Are you willing to provide details on the blue dot? It went great with my Costa Rican fair trade coffee splash of simple syrup and heavy cream. I don't know if it was the coffee or what but I got some nuttiness and a touch of sweetness overall very pleasing flavors medium body no nic kick.


----------



## MattyIce

mpomario said:


> The box I got was already very well rested when I got it. I think I am going to really start burning through it and enjoy. These are great with a year on them and these are probably passed that just from comparisons to others I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I burned through a few fivers on these quick got a few more and just got a box in that went straight into hibernation. Love these things!


----------



## Fusion

MattyIce said:


> Been holding out but felt it was a good time to fire this bad boy up... @*Fusion* this is a damn fine smoke Sir my compliments to the maker! Are you willing to provide details on the blue dot? It went great with my Costa Rican fair trade coffee splash of simple syrup and heavy cream. I don't know if it was the coffee or what but I got some nuttiness and a touch of sweetness overall very pleasing flavors medium body no nic kick.


Im happy you like it Matt, right now its all im making, just lately the leaf sellers have been getting some very good leaf from Dom Rep, the Blue dot is Cibao valley cirojo viso and Cibao Valley Corojo Ligero fillers with a PA binder and different wrappers, yours has a Habano 2000 wrapper


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Desert Island Maduro


----------



## ScottyB

AF Rosado, courtesy of @kacey.


----------



## S&W

My Sunday afternoon sabbatical smoke...


----------



## WABOOM

Avanti Anisette. I've got 2 more of these. When these are gone I'm never smoking another one. The black licorice flavor is just too much.


----------



## Prf5415

Going old school today. Camacho pre embargo on a river boat.









Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

The wifey and I are at a local B&M having some cappuccinos and a great smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Was mowing some properties and got rained out...


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> The wifey and I are at a local B&M having some cappuccinos and a great smoke.


Nice! My wife went with me to two lounges. Once I talked her into taking a couple puffs of my cigar lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first ever Ashton Maduro. Very dark oily wrapper, lots of prominent veins, feels rough to the touch. Chocolate, cocoa, no complexity here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Nice! My wife went with me to two lounges. Once I talked her into taking a couple puffs of my cigar lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to @TexaSmoke she enjoys an occasional Java cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bout time these old guys met the flame


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Thanks to @TexaSmoke she enjoys an occasional Java cigar.


Be careful Kuba Kuba was my favorite smoke two years ago and now look at me! If you come up missing some Davidoff, Opus and Byrons you will know where they went.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Be careful Kuba Kuba was my favorite smoke two years ago and now look at me! If you come up missing some Davidoff, Opus and Byrons you will know where they went.


Lol, this could get even more expensive if that happens.


----------



## Dran

But on the bright side, you wouldnt have to worry about spousal induced spending freezes!


----------



## Maxh92

One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Mann Of War Ava Maria from someone on this forum. I have a box of Ava Maria's in my pile guess I will let them age.
Pre-lite draw was cocoa 
Lit it has a white pepper taste cream texture and wood notes.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I guess I picked a camping spot that's not far enough. Phone still works...never had that problem in Wyoming....lol....but I'll be able to post up my sticks.

Tonight I'm making a proper stew/Hungarian goulash...and smokin a Proper! Current temp is 68....hell yeah!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Curivari Reserva Limitada courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*. .....another high falutin trip to flavor town. Gonna be good me time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hope you enjoyed it. I'm glad your smoking and making room in your humidor >>>


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ratzilla and a cup of Kona,


----------



## George007

Opus X. Similar to 77 the shark and this was aged 6 years!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Have tomorrow off so I can stay up late tonight and smoke. These 3 victims tonight in order from left to right :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Gumby-cr said:


> Have tomorrow off so I can stay up late tonight and smoke. These 3 victims tonight in order from left to right :grin2:


Wow @Gumby-cr that looks like a great night, I'm a bit envious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rainy day. Got in a short ride earlier and had an Olivia G up at a local park.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Chris80

MC#2 NC earlier. Now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

All that, and a Balvenie double wood!


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## GOT14U

Merica! Not sure who sent this to me. Service isn't good enough to search. I'm thinking akpreacher! Anyways I'm lovin this stick! 
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Have tomorrow off so I can stay up late tonight and smoke. These 3 victims tonight in order from left to right :grin2:


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

BLTC Deliverance Nocturne thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## csk415

Been looking at this stick for way to long. Passing it up for others. Stuck in the rut of wanting to save it. Haven't seen the one in a while who passed me this when I first joined puff. Wished I would have smoked it sooner. Thanks Mark @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## greasemonger

Serino Sunday Wayfarer and IBCC Fierce both courtesy of @JtAv8tor . Smoking a couple pork chops using orange chips, low and slow with Franks Stingin Honey Garlic, bacon chipotle dust, and a garlic pepper pinch.


----------



## Dran

GOT14U said:


> Merica! Not sure who sent this to me. Service isn't good enough to search. I'm thinking akpreacher! Anyways I'm lovin this stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


 wish I'd known I'd hate it and you'd love it! Woulda sent you mine... I wasnt fond of it.... If they send another in the c&COTM I'll send it your way!


----------



## Travoline

Meh....


----------



## kacey

Second smoke of the night Dominica by Carlos Torano. Fair stick.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

A fine stick from my brother @kacey. One last night of Glamping at Devils Lake State Park.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Matfam1 said:


> A fine stick from my brother @kacey. One last night of Glamping at Devils Lake State Park.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been thinking of picking one of those up. How is it? What strength/body is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Diesel Whiskey Row


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Diesel Whiskey Row


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Matfam1

Travoline said:


> I have been thinking of picking one of those up. How is it? What strength/body is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.... no idea. It's good. Just do it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Gave this one a try after about 10-11 months of rest... it wasn't bad.


----------



## ScottyB

Great smoke.


----------



## Dran

ScottyB said:


> Great smoke.


 You're gonna run out of those soon!


----------



## Westside Threat

Jericho Hill & Old Curmudgeon, bottled 1/3/16










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> You're gonna run out of those soon!


I know, I need more willpower, but they are so darn tasty.


----------



## BKurt

This was my first illusione... very tasty









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

disco_potato said:


> Smoke it. I'll send you another one.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I guess if you're going to twist my arm! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night stroll...


----------



## BKurt

SilkyJ said:


> Quick Draw Pennsylvania. If Southern Draw makes a bad cigar, I haven't found it yet.
> View attachment 227132


What's your favorite SD?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Black Six

I was looking for something to smoke this morning and for some reason, this guy was just calling to me. I wouldn't have ever considered this as a morning smoke w/ coffee, but so far It's right at home. Try it sometime!


----------



## Olecharlie

In the back yard, now on a walk with the wifee. Enjoying this 4/2g courtesy of @Westside Threat along with Jim's Organic iced black







Java










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight, lancero.


----------



## Scotchpig

Corona extra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Diesel Whiskey Row


How is that? I have been eyeballing those. Pretty good barrel aged?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I dislike the thin wrappers on these, but they still never disappoint.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Been really loving Oscuro wrappers lately and this is a home run. Really enjoying this new JDN Silver. This has a great Nicaraguan profile. Started out with good spice and half way through it is getting earthy with hint of sweetness and cocoa. Gonna let the other sit for a while but I already think this may be box worthy. 
I really liked the black in nocturne. Can't wait to try the Cinco Decadas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Shaver702 said:


> I guess if you're going to twist my arm!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me your address and I'll get it out your way this week.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Been really loving Oscuro wrappers lately and this is a home run. Really enjoying this new JDN Silver. This has a great Nicaraguan profile. Started out with good spice and half way through it is getting earthy with hint of sweetness and cocoa. Gonna let the other sit for a while but I already think this may be box worthy.
> I really liked the black in nocturne. Can't wait to try the Cinco Decadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me at Oscuro.


----------



## ScottyB

1502 Ruby with iced coffee, perfect pairing, really good. Thank you @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## Tulse

Interesting sampler so far.


----------



## Dran

An upcoming sacrifice to Atabey! I got one of these from @Alrightdriver, and I believe @Pag#11. Apologies if thats misinformation. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong! Want to make sure the right BOTL gets credit. Ramone Bueso Genesis project!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> An upcoming sacrifice to Atabey! I got one of these from @Alrightdriver, and I believe @Pag#11. Apologies if thats misinformation. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong! Want to make sure the right BOTL gets credit. Ramone Bueso Genesis project!
> View attachment 227258


I had one of those, I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> How is that? I have been eyeballing those. Pretty good barrel aged?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it wasn't spectacular but the barrel was coming thru and although I'm not a huge Diesel fan I would smoke this again and might even look for it in a smaller size. 52 is just a little big for my taste


----------



## TexaSmoke

DPG JJ from @Applejaxz 
Thanks, bud.


----------



## genomez

Great cigar.


----------



## Fusion

Decided to give myself a Maduro Monday treat on this fine NorCal morning, happy Labor day folks


----------



## MattyIce

Tulse said:


> Interesting sampler so far.
> 
> View attachment 227256


I think I probably got the same sampler this is my second one and so far they have been good.


----------



## mpomario

MattyIce said:


> I think I probably got the same sampler this is my second one and so far they have been good.


Kristoff's are under rated in my opinion and are always enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A nice Colorado on this rainy, coolish afternoon. Foyle Meteor Hammer. Happy Labor Day! Pairing with a Fosters Ale.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> In the back yard, now on a walk with the wifee. Enjoying this 4/2g courtesy of @Westside Threat along with Jim's Organic iced black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them are some BIG CHICKENS!! :Kidding:

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## huffer33

Happy Labor Day.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

Worth buying a ticket



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Great cigar.


Love these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Kristoff's are under rated in my opinion and are always enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never disappointed with the Maduro Ligero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

tazdvl said:


> Them are some BIG CHICKENS!! :Kidding:
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


My smoking buddy's along with deers and butterflies. Had a butterfly stay on my hand Saturday while smoking a cigar and pressure washing for 30 minutes. They really dig Maduros lol! Only ones in my neighborhood to join me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Joya Antano thanks to @BOSSTANK. Sitting on a patio having beers with the wife. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## genomez

Love these


----------



## SilkyJ

BKurt said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Draw Pennsylvania. If Southern Draw makes a bad cigar, I haven't found it yet.
> View attachment 227132
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite SD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My favorite is the Jacob's Ladder but the Kudzu is a close second.


----------



## GOT14U

OG knuckles in between storms !









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

CroMagnon between storms


----------



## Jankjr

Drawing tight until I dug out this tree branch. All is well...


----------



## kacey

Oliva Serie V liga especial
Pre-lite draw was raisins with a touch of mint
Lit she has a ton of spice









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first Bobalu thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Dran

genomez said:


> My first Bobalu thanks to @Olecharlie


 looks amazing! Hope theres one of those in the challenge!


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Hope everyone's having a great Labor Day. Just fired up the grill and this smoke is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Lawn mowed - Check 
Overgrown shrubs trimmed - Check 
Foot and back killing me - Check & Check 
Glass of beer in hand, cigar in mouth, and feet propped up - #HELLYEAH 

DE FFP cause I need a $20 reward right now! Aaaaaahhhh soooo nice....


----------



## Olecharlie

After some Texas style BBQ I'm ending the Labor Day with the V and a pour of Glenrothes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Session & Bloody Shiraz. When Blending Sessions are on... Full body, med/full strength. Intensely creamy, espresso, cedar, vanilla bean. Good stuff.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First one.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Westside Threat said:


> Blending Session & Bloody Shiraz. When Blending Sessions are on... Full body, med/full strength. Intensely creamy, espresso, cedar, vanilla bean. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


So true!


----------



## laborer75

Not bad....


----------



## Pag#11

Hope everyone had a fantastic Labor Day.
When I was a child Labor Day meant the end of summer fun and I never enjoyed the day.
As an adult I love Labor Day. Means cooler days are upon us. Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas will be here before we know it.
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cimarron maduro robusto
I think these things will do real nice in a few months
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Bought it at Rocky Mountain cigar festival so ROTT to me.
Smoking till it burns my fingers this thing just keeps getting better. I am worried about how much a box will cost me with out the discount I got.


----------



## csk415

kacey said:


> Cimarron maduro robusto
> I think these things will do real nice in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


First time seeing one of these. Time to research.


----------



## greasemonger

Nice old LGC serie N thats been whispering at me everytime I open the kegerador


----------



## WNYTony

Melanio


----------



## csk415

For whatever reason I never got into RP smokes. This one was tossed in an order. For me this stick is a yard gar. Is there any RP sticks worth trying?


----------



## BKurt

My first Tatuaje.. this one is courtesy of @WNYTony










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hope everyone's holiday weekend was fun, and safe. I had to work last night at the fireworks show. We were busy, so I only managed one pic.








Off tonight and relaxing with this Ashton Virgin complements of @craig_o.








I haven't been able to figure out the flavor profile, yet. It's burning a little hot, and the wrapper is trying to peel on me. No, I'm not freight training it.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> My smoking buddy's along with deers and butterflies. Had a butterfly stay on my hand Saturday while smoking a cigar and pressure washing for 30 minutes. They really dig Maduros lol! Only ones in my neighborhood to join me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











How about a wild burro?

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

SGR88 by Warped 
Thanks to @kacey for splitting a box with me.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation - Love Potion
https://www.cigarfederationtobacos.com/products/love-potion


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Cigar Federation - Love Potion
> https://www.cigarfederationtobacos.com/products/love-potion
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


You know we're going to need a full review....

I've been looking at those. Tell us what you think!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> You know we're going to need a full review....
> 
> I've been looking at those. Tell us what you think!


I've been kicking this stick around the humi for a while now. Just didn't look appealing. Finally decided to give it a go tonight. I though I had lost it, I had to dig for a while to find it.

They pretty much nailed it in their description, except I didn't notice heavy cream. The first third was a IN YOUR FACE PEPPER BOMB and I was like hmm I don't think I'm gonna like this stick. But all of the sudden the pepper disappeared totally and went to a whole range of complex, bold flavor transitions... all in all not a bad stick. I'm glad I got to experience one but would I buy again... probably not. Burn and construction was pretty good.


----------



## Travoline

csk415 said:


> First time seeing one of these. Time to research.


I was going to say, that's a first for me also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't sleep and it's Tuesday. Tatuaje Michael courtesy of @Ewood. This is one fine smoke. Thank you Brother!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep..... 


csk415 said:


> You had me at Oscuro.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Cuatro Cinco with a Sumatra med roast


----------



## huffer33

Old stick that's been taking up room for too long.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> For whatever reason I never got into RP smokes. This one was tossed in an order. For me this stick is a yard gar. Is there any RP sticks worth trying?


The 1990 Vintage Churchill is the stick that got me in the cigar craze some 10+ years ago. I also enjoy the Sungrown Maduro and the Old World Reserve was good but I'm not sure how the new blend is. They were discontinued awhile ago and are just now coming back.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Steampunk courtesy of @Hickorynut. You got me on this one sir. I LOVE this stick and of course they are no longer available. Thanks for letting me get the chance to experience one :grin2:


----------



## arx0n

La Flor Dominicana double ligero with a light lemonade ... Pleasantly surprised and tasty!!!









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Asylum 33

Good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SilkyJ said:


> My favorite is the Jacob's Ladder but the Kudzu is a close second.


The Jacob's Ladder also utilizes a PA broadleaf wrapper, and the entire Southern Draw line is made by AJF, so there you have it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A Tor-O to ride to the next town.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Kinda ROTT from @GOT14U Gota love some Illusion


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th anni and Kona,


----------



## huffer33

Navetto Atlantis. Single I have from a sampler... Wishing I had more....
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat 10th anni and Kona,
> View attachment 227332


I had one of those in my hand but decided it should rest a little more. Please let me know what you think.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## poppajon75

Leccia Black today. Felt like something that tickles the sinuses on retro. The pepper and leather are just a bonus.









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Kinda ROTT from @GOT14U Gota love some Illusion


ROTT with about 3 or 4 years on it! Nice one bud! How did you like it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> ROTT with about 3 or 4 years on it! Nice one bud! How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Could see that by the cellophane, Delish, i do like most Illusion's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> I had one of those in my hand but decided it should rest a little more. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Really good smokes IMO, I'm getting close to finishing off this box and will likely pick up another. For me they seem to be best with between 1 & 2 years rest, after that they're still good but seem to lose the pop that makes em great.


----------



## knilas

Jamais Vu. Meh. Maybe they need more down time...









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## greasemonger

The T CT at a "cut and light" impromptu visit with Matt Booth. I think I actually enjoy this more than the original. Snagged a few event only sticks including the Farce lonsdale. Matt's a super down to earth guy.


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone! If you like oily Maduros with rich chocolate, cocoa, spice, sweet tobacco finish and lots of smoke you will love these little jewels!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Last couple nights in TN









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

La Mission La Atelier 2009 love em
With a rye and coke.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> The T CT at a "cut and light" impromptu visit with Matt Booth. I think I actually enjoy this more than the original. Snagged a few event only sticks including the Farce lonsdale. Matt's a super down to earth guy.


Yes he is.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Air Bender. Had this in my tup for a couple of months, pretty tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Lawless


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> For whatever reason I never got into RP smokes. This one was tossed in an order. For me this stick is a yard gar. Is there any RP sticks worth trying?


Decade, Vintage 1990, Sungrown Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A good one. Really nice smoke. About a year on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy that @JtAv8tor sent me in my noobie sampler trade almost a year ago... holy crap is this thing strong! LOL!


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy that @JtAv8tor sent me in my noobie sampler trade almost a year ago... holy crap is this thing strong! LOL!


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy that @JtAv8tor sent me in my noobie sampler trade almost a year ago... holy crap is this thing strong! LOL!


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone! If you like oily Maduros with rich chocolate, cocoa, spice, sweet tobacco finish and lots of smoke you will love these little jewels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sold! Sounds right up my alley. I've got to find and try one now.


----------



## PTAaron

I thought I posted this but crapatalk isn't working right:



















Fired up this bad boy that I got from @JtAv8tor in my noobie sampler trade almost a year ago... that thing is STRONG! LOL!


----------



## kacey

Number two for the day RP evolution.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Well I had a sacrificial stick today at the lake....don't try to tie a spinner and talk to your boy at the same time! The first 1/3 was great! That TAA was boring the first 1/3 but then sprang to life. Thanks @WNYTony!






























Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

La Mission 1959 for me tonight


----------



## BKurt

First day back after the long weekend.... Surviving today deserved a two stick night to unwind..... Both of which are new ones for me. Been wanting to try them both for quite some time..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

BKurt said:


> First day back after the long weekend.... Surviving today deserved a two stick night to unwind..... Both of which are new ones for me. Been wanting to try them both for quite some time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Excellent choices! I assume the Sobremesa was first?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Still King of the humi


----------



## Stogiepuffer

GOT14U said:


> Well I had a sacrificial stick today at the lake....don't try to tie a spinner and talk to your boy at the same time! The first 1/3 was great! That TAA was boring the first 1/3 but then sprang to life. Thanks @WNYTony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That still looks smokable to me. May be a little hard to light. Nice views, looks like you had great weather.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and ICC Jackhammer this morning


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a hankerin'.....Curivari Buenaventura and Sumatra. ...dang it @Fusion









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Black Six

20th Anni. sungrown. This is my first one. So far It's great! Med-full bodied, earth, baking spice, citrus, cocoa, etc... etc...


----------



## Black Six

Double post.


----------



## southpaw13

Morning smoke. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Pag#11

Black Six said:


> Double post.


Double down

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Fired up this bad boy that @JtAv8tor sent me in my noobie sampler trade almost a year ago... holy crap is this thing strong! LOL!


Haha glad you enjoyed, and it seems to have posted about 4 times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black Six

Pag#11 said:


> Double down


Let it ride...


----------



## Dran

Gurkha&#128561; cellar reserve!


----------



## msmith1986

Baby UC. Heat index is over 100° here and 90%+ humidity. Ugh.









Sent from I'm too big for this heat, let it snow let it snow.


----------



## disco_potato

Padron 4000 from I believe @Westside Threat and the fat boy contest he held









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Famous Nicaraguan 4000 Churchill. For a cheap bundle stick, these aren't half bad with over a year of rest. 









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Alrightdriver

tazdvl said:


> Famous Nicaraguan 4000 Churchill. For a cheap bundle stick, these aren't half bad with over a year of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


I heard those were good, but never noticed anyone smoking one before now. I may have to grab a bundle when I get off my buying freeze.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Had a hankerin'.....Curivari Buenaventura and Sumatra. ...dang it @*Fusion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol, may have to have one of those myself today


----------



## Fusion

Had to do it @Hickorynut


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## BOSSTANK

^^^ This stick is like smoking a fruit basket. Every retrohale taste like I just took a bite out of a big, juicy red apple. I’m impressed.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Afternoon break


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, afternoon smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

G maduro to head home for the day, this heat and humidity sucks.









Let it snow, let it snow


----------



## Hickorynut

The problem is, I'll have no idea how they age....cause there won't be any left!


Fusion said:


> Had to do it @Hickorynut


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> The problem is, I'll have no idea how they age....cause there won't be any left!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Im having the same problem, the one i smoked today came yesterday, i know they are good ROTT lol


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Lost and Found Land-O-Snakes Butter


----------



## huffer33

Happy hump day









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## George007

#9 toro


----------



## poppajon75

Playing with the filters on the new phone while enjoying this.








Edit: Typo, should be Modella.

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> Padron 4000 from I believe @Westside Threat and the fat boy contest he held
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Ha...thats right. Time flies. Totally forgot about that.


----------



## Olecharlie

skipper469 said:


> I'm sold! Sounds right up my alley. I've got to find and try one now.


I have a B&M holding a box of the small size Maduros until I can pick up on Saturday. No one has the smaller size online, it was well over a 1 hour smoke for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another smaller favorite! These smaller smokes seem to be better for weekdays after I get home from work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I go back and forth on my favorite of this line I like the extra strength of the Anaconda. The dried fruit on the pre light is getting stronger. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Another smaller favorite! These smaller smokes seem to be better for weekdays after I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that. LFD DL mini chisel. First LFD for me. So far so good, but I'm not sure I care for the shape.


----------



## S&W

Torano Vault P-044 Green Robusto. Loved the cigar. Hate the band...


----------



## Rabidawise

Finally getting to sit down and unwind after a trying day at work. Cheers fellas!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

101/Camacho


----------



## MattT

Really enjoy these.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I got photo bombed


----------



## TexaSmoke

That don't look like Brussels Sprouts, Ron.


Rondo said:


> I got photo bombed


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Jury Duty is OVER!

Grabbed a nice and easy CF Whipped Cream to relax.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## tazdvl

TexaSmoke said:


> That don't look like Brussels Sprouts, Ron.


Yeah...looks more like he's holding wacky tobaccy! Lol

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## GunnyJ

Today was the Padron 1926, which was excellent, as always. Yesterday was an Oliva Master Blends 3, which I forgot to photo. Those are excellent cigars, right up there with the Melanio. The day before that was the LGC Esteli. Now I have to admit that LGC has lost favor with me over the years, and the Coleccion Reserva didn't do much to change that. But this one was pretty darn good, and for it's price I may give it another shot.


----------



## BKurt

Rabidawise said:


> Excellent choices! I assume the Sobremesa was first?


Yup sobramesa was first.. which was good because the mi querrida was stronger imo. Was very relaxed after the last smoke. Slept like a baby when I crashed for the night

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Well with cooler weather and no work comes more time for cigars so two today.
The first This was a decent yard work cigar good nicotine not much subtle to it straight tongue numbing.
Then a ROTT cimaron I am really liking these cigars. Wish I had bought more of them. (bought 5 different 5 packs)


----------



## Rabidawise

BKurt said:


> Yup sobramesa was first.. which was good because the mi querrida was stronger imo. Was very relaxed after the last smoke. Slept like a baby when I crashed for the night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ha! I bet you were! The Mi Queridas are some of my favs. I'm looking forward to the Sobremesa I have. You've got me thinking I should stack them like that!


----------



## WNYTony

Camacho on the course tonight










Sublimes a little later on


----------



## BKurt

Fourth Prime - Fable









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Rabidawise said:


> Ha! I bet you were! The Mi Queridas are some of my favs. I'm looking forward to the Sobremesa I have. You've got me thinking I should stack them like that!


Give it a try It was a killer combo.. a nice treat to myself after a hectic day...

Though I didn't smoke them back to back.. had the sobramesa immediately when I got home... Then the mi querrida at the end of the night after dinner . Both were very tasty. Went to bed very content lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano SLS and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Jury Duty is OVER!
> 
> Grabbed a nice and easy CF Whipped Cream to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Those are good!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Broadleaf and Guatemalan
#ThriftyThursday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hnemes

RomaCraft ec on the way to work this morning. Have a good day gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## greasemonger

Mini liga 9 at the office


----------



## huffer33

I think I could smoke these every day.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

HE Toro









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> Those are good!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


They are and remarkably taste like Whipped Cream. Heads up, I found a thin piece of blue plastic in one of mine so just do a quick double check after you cut the cap, make sure everything is all good.


----------



## Fusion

As the song goes "its just an illusion" with a cracked wrapper but that didnt affect the smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

MF #3 Cremas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

My chariot awaits...


----------



## genomez




----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 Farce from April, good but needs more time. The rest of them will nap a good bit longer.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

NFL pregame smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Mmmm mmmm, Melanio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you smoking there @Kidvegas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

It has an acrid taste but it is very expensive and hard to find.
Starter solenoid for a 1976 jeep.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Scotchpig said:


> What are you smoking there @Kidvegas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A spectacular Neanderthal H-Town lancero. Spilt a box awhile back with @bobbya08. There damn good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Surrogates Cracker Crumbs after a long day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Nice evening.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## JtAv8tor

An EZ blending session for the evening 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

Foundation Cigars the upsetters Django.
Sweet very herbal and pepper on the side of the tongue. This cigar is smoke cured using herbs. The nice folks at foundation gave me two to try, actually I think they gave me two because my wife luked the smell.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

In honor of the new SOA spinoff, Mayans M.C.


Was a nice smoke while mowing this evening.




Ryan


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Bought 5 of these a couple years ago when I first started getting into cigars. This is the last of them and I really enjoyed every one. I have way too much I want to try now to pick up more but someday I'll come back to them.

... if your into football, enjoy the game tonight! I know I will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

Can always rely on these to be a good smoke...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Medium bodied but packed a punch. Unless that birch beer had caffeine.....got a little heady.... delicious none the less.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

H Town Baby!


Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## southpaw13

Football is back!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Are you ready for some footbaaaalll?!?

A treat for the game!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Room 101 something. Very nice retro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

JtAv8tor said:


> An EZ blending session for the evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to see one holding up.. Blending sessions have been generating a lot of bad press around these parts lately due to poor quality.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

A little Diesel action while trying out the new ashtray!


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> A little Diesel action while trying out the new ashtray!


I like that ashtray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> I like that ashtray!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/CiTree-Cigar...6850&sprefix=cigar+as&sr=8-16&ref=mp_s_a_1_16


----------



## kacey

My Fathers The Judge.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Camacho on the course tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sublimes a little later on


Oh man, how are those sublimes? I've always wanted some but always forget to order them....who would have known you had some! Lol....are they a light smoke or medium?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Oh man, how are those sublimes? I've always wanted some but always forget to order them....who would have known you had some! Lol....are they a light smoke or medium?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It was pretty good - got it in a MAW. Started out really smooth and was a nice medium and I was really digging it. As it hit the last third it seemed to kick into full and was on the edge of no longer in my wheelhouse. I'd smoke it again if I got one but not rushing out to buy any.


----------



## PTAaron

Oak and Eden... delicious.


----------



## WNYTony

Crux Du Connoisseur, compliments of @SoCal Gunner


----------



## Rondo

:::


----------



## Cossie

Umm, I just realized I'm still a noob!!  What brand is that? Im very interested


Black Six said:


> Just fired this up. About half an inch into it. So far so good. It reminds me of some of the great cigars of yesteryear. Smooth, deep, dark, rich flavors. No real spice so far. I'm really digging it.


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Are the blacks good?? The Hoyo I had was great. It had that Cayenne hit. I thought it would get to me afterwhile, but it really added to the cigar


csk415 said:


> You need to try the Blacks. They are really good.
> 
> Curi BV tonight but stupid tapa won't load it.


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Small Batch Maduro. I can't help coming back








Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Embassy with Kona,


----------



## Black Six

Cossie said:


> Umm, I just realized I'm still a noob!!  What brand is that? Im very interested
> 
> 
> Black Six said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fired this up. About half an inch into it. So far so good. It reminds me of some of the great cigars of yesteryear. Smooth, deep, dark, rich flavors. No real spice so far. I'm really digging it.
Click to expand...

Don't sweat it. I've been smoking cigars for 27 years and I'd never heard of these either until some weeks ago. It's a Matilde Oscura Toro Bravo. I can definitely reccomend it if you like dark chocolate and Guinness.


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Black Six

I have 5 of these and I have no idea where they came from. (I suspect they're a random cbid acquisition.) I decided to give them a try. The good news is, while it's not anything to write home about, it is fairly decent. The bad news is, the burn line is running like a scalded dog and it keeps going out (but that last one might be my fault. I tend to smoke slow.) Also, the band nearly required bolt cutters to get off. 

All in all, I think 5 of these is about 4 more than I need.


----------



## Rondo

Black Six said:


> I have 5 of these and I have no idea where they came from.


Those are Gurkhs. No further explanation needed..


----------



## ScottyB

Morning Connie and good coffee, working the late shift today.


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> As the song goes "its just an illusion" with a cracked wrapper but that didnt affect the smoke


The wrappers on those are fragile. Of the 10 I had, only 2 didn't split at one point or another. Still a damn good cigar.

-----------------------------------------------

AVO Syncro Ritmo Toro. Smoking companion in the background hunting chipmunks.

Pepper, cream, nutty sweetness.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting out light today


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron 3K


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Birthday smoke!
64 Anni


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 64 Anni
> View attachment 227488


Happy Birthday young man:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Happy B-Day! @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


Happy Birthday Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


Happy Birthday bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

And a wise choice @OneStrangeOne happy berfday!


----------



## Fusion

This Reserva Xira Viejo after lunch for Fuente Friday, very nice it is


----------



## msmith1986

Baby Blue to run home quick for a shower so I can take la familia out to dinner.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Stopped by the BM today.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

ScottyB said:


> Air Bender. Had this in my tup for a couple of months, pretty tasty.


Want to give these a try.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Applejaxz

RoMa Craft Aquitaine

Thanks @knilas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 64 Anni
> View attachment 227488


Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day!


----------



## cjmmm47

crappy Victor Sinclair cigarillo this morning... tonight will be a Perdomo Fresco I picked up yesterday afternoon


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> It was pretty good - got it in a MAW. Started out really smooth and was a nice medium and I was really digging it. As it hit the last third it seemed to kick into full and was on the edge of no longer in my wheelhouse. I'd smoke it again if I got one but not rushing out to buy any.


Good to know. Thx man!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez




----------



## Dran

@OneStrangeOne, happy birthday!


----------



## ellebrecht71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalStretcher

How did you like that? I just picked up a few and trying to forget about them for now. @genomez on the Padron 1964


----------



## genomez

MetalStretcher said:


> How did you like that? I just picked up a few and trying to forget about them for now. @genomez on the Padron 1964


I really like them. I bought a box a few months ago and between smoking and sending some in bombs I'm down to only a couple left 

I'll definitely be getting more.


----------



## Hickorynut

Long live the King Lancero and Kona

If only smellivision worked....this is tasty!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Black Six said:


> Don't sweat it. I've been smoking cigars for 27 years and I'd never heard of these either until some weeks ago. It's a Matilde Oscura Toro Bravo. I can definitely reccomend it if you like dark chocolate and Guinness.


Winner winner Chicken Dinner! Matilde!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Travoline

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


Happy Birthday! Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 64 Anni
> View attachment 227488


Birthday? Is it time to bomb you for your Birthday? 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Where you been hiding!


Mike2147 said:


> Want to give these a try.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ellebrecht71

Looks like a lot of smoking and drinking tonight with the rain coming down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Birthday? Is it time to bomb you for your Birthday?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


You missed it &#128541;


----------



## laborer75

Enjoyed this one more than I thought I would...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> You missed it


Or I could be fashionably late..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## S&W

Obsidian White Noise Belicoso. Hated the white paper shroud thingie but liked the cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Or I could be fashionably late.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


:vs_peace:


----------



## cjmmm47

Perdomo Fresco Churchill Natural


----------



## huffer33

If anyone could refresh my recollection of exactly what this cigar is it would be appreciated... I usually check my records before I smoke them if I haven't had it before... It's good.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 64 Anni
> View attachment 227488


Happy birthday old man!!

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Fusion

huffer33 said:


> If anyone could refresh my recollection of exactly what this cigar is it would be appreciated... I usually check my records before I smoke them if I haven't had it before... It's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Looks like a Viaje Pina to me


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> If anyone could refresh my recollection of exactly what this cigar is it would be appreciated... I usually check my records before I smoke them if I haven't had it before... It's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


White label Holiday blend, I think.


----------



## Dran

Cfed Beerpong in a table sized ashtray @Rabidawise!


----------



## genomez

Next up...BLTC Salvation


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Oak & Eaden with Woodfords Reserve! Trying to calm down from this Bomb that hit my mailbox today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Oak & Eaden with Woodfords Reserve! Trying to calm down from this Bomb that hit my mailbox today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we've all been there


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I think we've all been there


You're in trouble buddy!! In a good way :smile2::smile2:


----------



## Mike2147

Hickorynut said:


> Where you been hiding!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Work and wife had pneumonia so I had to pick up the household chit as well... then add in the summer heat and humidity and all of a sudden I'm off my cigar game.


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> Cfed Beerpong in a table sized ashtray @Rabidawise!
> View attachment 227504


I hear those are pretty good

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig

Wife and I packed up at left the kids at home for a couple nights. Gonna get my smoke on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

•••


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just starting with this. Beautiful wrapper and interesting flavors. Medium Habano taste turns into something sweet and mixes together.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

laborer75 said:


> Enjoyed this one more than I thought I would...


I really like both the Dulce and the Negra, so I'm looking forward to trying this one soon, if I can get my hands on one!


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

EZ blending sessions. They tossed it in with last months COTM. Great stick, perfect draw, good burn, ash held strong for quite awhile. Not sure I'd buy them just because I enjoy a consistent smoke but it makes me want to give their house blends a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Honey & Hand Grenades,


----------



## TexaSmoke

RP Super Ligero. Very nice.
Happy birthday @OneStrangeOne


----------



## BKurt

Was super excited to light this one up... im about half way through it... Very tasty so far. Sweet with notes of a citrus taste.. man this smoke is a lot stronger than I thought it would be. Maybe I should have saved this one for the after dinner smoke.. lol

Still a very good smoke so far..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


Happy birthday!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Travoline

BKurt said:


> Was super excited to light this one up... im about half way through it... Very tasty so far. Sweet with notes of a citrus taste.. man this smoke is a lot stronger than I thought it would be. Maybe I should have saved this one for the after dinner smoke.. lol
> 
> Still a very good smoke so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What is that smoke?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


Hope you had a great day. Happy birthday Nathan.


----------



## BKurt

Travoline said:


> What is that smoke?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an Illusione One Off. From what I read, One Off was a popular brand in the early 2000s that developed an almost cult-like following. Illusione bought the rights to it along with the recipe and just released it a few months ago. Ive been hearing a lot about these so I've been trying to get my hands on one for a while.

There's also a +53 version that Illusione bought the rights to as well. This just got released to B&Ms about a month ago but they're double the price of the regular One Offs. Included some links below in case you're interested about it..

https://halfwheel.com/illusione-details-oneoff-plans/255393

https://halfwheel.com/oneoff-53-super-robusto-arriving-in-stores/278244

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I think it is @GOT14U who keeps bragging on these. I finally got around to smoking one and worth every penny, probably worth more than that. But you better like a leather tasting cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fusion said:


> Looks like a Viaje Pina to me


Yep - Pina Makana. It appears I have one more somewhere :smile2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Padron 1964 natural and Kirkland 18 year Speyside. I never buy Kirkland whiskey, mostly because they bottle at 80 proof. This one is 92 proof, so why not. Price sure was right.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

An Alec Bradley Prensado for the night.


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R courtesy of @g1k


----------



## GOT14U

Travoline said:


> I think it is @GOT14U who keeps bragging on these. I finally got around to smoking one and worth every penny, probably worth more than that. But you better like a leather tasting cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes those are stellar after about 9 months rest....6 if your in a hurry.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke!
> 
> 64 Anni
> 
> View attachment 227488


HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Fuentes Opus X Lost City while drinking Tears of Llana.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> Fuentes Opus X Lost City while drinking Tears of Llana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice Desert Eagle and cigar :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Red and French Roast. ..been a long morning already....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning fellas! RC Cromag to set things off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and Black DW coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

For breakfast.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

No idea on the cigar as it was found in the back of the NC humidor without a band.

Iron Beans Loki coffee, in the DW mug.

Yes chaos all around


----------



## genomez

MF Judge with coffee this morning


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> MF Judge with coffee this morning


So good!


----------



## WABOOM

CAO Colombia, tinto (robusto). 2-1/2 years rested. 
I really love these. This is burning perfect. Big smoke output. Very earthy, minerally and tangy. It's got a citrusy zest to it. It s slightly bittersweet... a sweet and sour sauce vibe. It suits my taste so perfect right now. I'm going to buy more. I hope they haven't changed the blend or quality practices.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Hit & Run with Sumatra


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting off my #EZsaturday with the While My Cigar Gently Weeps, an underground exclusive. Got bombed this by @genomez during our box pass and he was even kind enough to send me the artwork off the packaging. Thanks, brother. The cigar is great so far. Perfect to start the day.


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Starting off my #EZsaturday with the While My Cigar Gently Weeps, an underground exclusive. Got bombed this by @genomez during our box pass and he was even kind enough to send me the artwork off the packaging. Thanks, brother. The cigar is great so far. Perfect to start the day.


Awesome! I'm glad you like it. I remembered you were a musician so it was a no brainer to include it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Super thoughtful of you, brother. Many thanks. Great stick.


genomez said:


> Awesome! I'm glad you like it. I remembered you were a musician so it was a no brainer to include it.


----------



## mpomario

This started off horribly. May be the 94% humidity, poor lighting technique, or the steroids. Maybe all of it. But, this improved greatly at half way. AVO mystery note 326. Starting to expand more and bust though as I'm typing. Had to poke it with the PD and hit it with some bermocoll 326. Pulled out a big twisted leaf and it opened up nicely. First I've had in a few days after being sick and really didn't want to be disappointed and it was this one's time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Caldwell Savages from @WNYTony for breakfast after finally getting home from work. Good stick so far.


----------



## Olecharlie

Oscuro with a few months rest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first Tatuaje


----------



## mpomario

Gonna start hitting these this winter. Much improved over a year. Bought the box blind for $50. Wasn't really impressed with them at first. Now they are quite tasty. They developing a nice mottling on the wrapper too. Even with this rainy 83% Rh outside it is burning quite well. NC Cohibas need time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first diamond crown. Still in the first third, but so far so good.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Man o war Virtue and some cafe bustelo on the first fall like day of the year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> My first diamond crown. Still in the first third, but so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Was a very good smoke. Leather and mild spice to me. However, I think it fired it up a touch early, it had some burn issues, I thought 3 months give or take a week would be enough. I think it could have been great if I'd waited a touch longer, say 6 instead of 3 months.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Rondo

La Palina Kill Bill


----------



## tazdvl

I was too tired to fight with Crapatalk about posting this picture last night.

EP Carrillo Dark Rituals 









That was a REALLY GOOD smoke! Only 3 months rest. I wish I had my Modus. I could r gotten more out of that one.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

MF Belicosos. Pleasant retro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Herencia,


----------



## tazdvl

I've been smoking my way through a bunch of aged cigars I acquired from @craig_o. Today is a Berger & Argenti in 46RG x 4 1/2".








Craig must have had all of these resting for a while before sending them to me. I have about 3 months rest on them, enough to make sure they are at my RH. All of the cellos look like that.








Seems somebody jammed a tree branch under the cap. We'll see if makes a difference. Draw is a little tight, but not like I'm sucking a golf ball through a garden hose. 








Excellent so far. Leather and tobacco flavors with some white pepper on the finish.

Have a good Saturday everybody!!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## genomez

Flores Y Rodriguez Tamboril. Thanks @Olecharlie


----------



## Rabidawise

Courtesy of @Dran


----------



## akpreacherplayz

It's good to be back home!

Thanks @TexaSmoke



















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to mow a robusto worth of grass. While I'm still in shock. Right @Gumby-cr and @kacey........









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2! Hanging out in the garage watching college ball while the wife is at Frozen on Ice. I think I got the better end of the deal!


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Time to mow a robusto worth of grass. While I'm still in shock. Right @*Gumby-cr* and @*kacey*........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I am sure I have no idea what you are talking about. 0:hmm::dunno: How could 1 or 2 # cigars cause you to be in shock? :dunno:


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice Desert Eagle and cigar :vs_cool:


The Deagle is something I sold to a customer for another customer, and the buyer was having failure to load issues so we were drinking Tequilla while I ran down the issue. Always pleasant to sit and have a drink while you work. > Also built out 2 AR's for the same customer.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Afternoon smoke










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

AB Black Market. Roscoe is non-plused

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes with some Tennessee Honey


----------



## SilkyJ

BLTC Lawless with a Terrapin IPA
Maybe my favorite BLTC so far. Can't be sure though, CBS cut me off at the beginning of the 3rd quarter of the UGA game. Really pissed me off but we still won. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes with some Tennessee Honey


Gotta ask, how is the Artes?


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Gotta ask, how is the Artes?


I just finished telling my wife not to throw away the bands (they are on the patio table) so I can remember to order more. I'll be surprised if it's not right in your wheelhouse Charlie.


----------



## Olecharlie

All in all I think I like the 1922 better.Ony you can be the Judge!


----------



## cjmmm47

Quorum Shade Churchill.... actually it’s not bad at all!


----------



## GOT14U

Man this Accomplice is one smooth guy....couldn't wait and had to have one right out of the freezer. Can't wait to try some of these others! Time to date them and get them put up.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

Long day, nice to sit down.


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> All in all I think I like the 1922 better.Ony you can be the Judge!


I like The Judge better, but I've only had one of those and several 1922


----------



## Mike2147

ScottyB said:


> Long day, nice to sit down.


Love those Nubs. Great sticks.


----------



## kacey

Exactus ROTT pepper pre lite very strong pepper lit. Lips are gping numb. This may get interesting.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Demoed my old kitchen entirely this morning then went and helped a friend install a self-supporting glass shower enclosure in his new tile basin.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## JohnBrody15

It was a treat to be able to try one of these from @Gumby-cr. Thanks man!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

At the End Zone watching the LSU game


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> It was a treat to be able to try one of these from @Gumby-cr. Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> BLTC Lawless with a Terrapin IPA
> Maybe my favorite BLTC so far. Can't be sure though, CBS cut me off at the beginning of the 3rd quarter of the UGA game. Really pissed me off but we still won. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 227552


Have you tried the Benediction? Thats my fav from BLTC


----------



## GOT14U

UFC and a EZ! And a couple boxes I cleaned out of the humidor.
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

See above


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 227570


I need to try Mine out!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> What year?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Pretty sure it was a 2017


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sindustry at a James Brown event this afternoon,







Cornelius & Anthony Meridian to wind down the evening,


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> Pretty sure it was a 2017


Great stick....I've been wanting the 18's after having one at the local shop...but I keep putting it off for some reason....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> Great stick....I've been wanting the 18's after having one at the local shop...but I keep putting it off for some reason....
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'd be happy to encourage you to buy them asap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'd be happy to encourage you to buy them asap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....I'm sure you would!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Today's smokes on the rainy golf course


----------



## CRenshaw86

...


----------



## CRenshaw86

...


----------



## GOT14U

Last call! Bring on the main event!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Mine!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

Joining @BOSSTANK on the davidoff ride.....

My first .... man these are smooth.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Achilles Mimidrones, Maduro...Almost got a head rush after that long name.

This one is a keeper. If you like a lot of flavor but not a strong nic kick.

Also mellows out nicely.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn I swear! This is the last one babe! I grabbed a quickie!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

BKurt said:


> Joining @BOSSTANK on the davidoff ride.....
> 
> My first .... man these are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the 702 yet... but probably will one day :vs_cool:


----------



## -Stinky-

Edge Habano Toro @ Harrahs in Vegas got he whole patio to get in on the cigar action. Yes I brought 15 sticks with me 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

The Mi Amor is one of my all time favorite cigars, and I realized that I've never tried anything else from the LADC line. A couple of months ago I went ahead and bought one of everything and I'm going to smoke through them over the next week or so and see how they stack up.

This morning is the standard issue LADC Monarch (toro). I'm actually sort of surprised. I'm not entirely sure why I expected this to be like their 'bargain-bin' offering, and maybe my previous cigar being a less-than-impressive Gurhka is making this one shine in comparison, but so far it's great! Typical Garcia pepper blast up front followed by really smooth, earthy cocoa and salted-nut flavors. 

While it's not terribly complex and nothing mind blowing, it's very enjoyable, and I'll definitely take this over a sharp stick in the eye (or that Gurkha) any day.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk and Sumatra 
C'mon Sunday...whatcha got? 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> It was a treat to be able to try one of these from @*Gumby-cr*. Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you enjoyed it :grin2: Totally forgot I sent you that in last years Secret Santa.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra to kickstart the day,


----------



## Kidvegas

ROTT and besides needing a bit of lower rh rest. This CF Agnorosa is performing and tasting damn good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning Puffers! Hope you have a relaxing day!
DW Black and Nub Black!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'd be happy to encourage you to buy them asap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went ahead a got a box of the the LC46 '18 last night on the cheap so I thought I'd lite up another I got to try them out in the first place. Loving SA and Oscuro wrappers lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Only took a couple tries. Ordered a box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

IBBC cast iron, DW mug, and Cigar courtesy of @greasemonger

Top of the morning to you all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione 888 Maduro, churchill. These have the ultra premium flavor and smoking experience.


----------



## laborer75

Romeo San Andres. So good I had to stab this one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I only made it halfway through this before tossing it.


----------



## msmith1986

Avanti on the way to meet everyone for after church lunch. Still raining everywhere here, flooding again too.


















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it :grin2: Totally forgot I sent you that in last years Secret Santa.


So I just looked, and @Gumby-cr, you sent me a 2015 and a 2016, and I'm mad that I didn't smoke them in numerical order lol


----------



## genomez

Getting low on these


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had 1 of these, still great


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoy your NFL Sunday fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

WHO DAT Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints


----------



## tazdvl

Another in my @craig_o series. Alec Bradley Tempus. Nice, oily wrapper. Very heavy in the hand. But the draw is perfect. Got chocolate and coffee immediately on the light. Really enjoying this from the start!








Drinking Diet Coke.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## UBC03

I'm thinking the Buccaneers..lol


BOSSTANK said:


> WHO DAT Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints


I picked them in my survival league..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

UBC03 said:


> I'm thinking the Buccaneers..lolI picked them in my survival league..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It ain't over until the fat lady sings my friend


----------



## TexaSmoke

From @BOSSTANK
Come on, Texans!


----------



## kacey

L'Atelier Melange Special.
Pre-lite citrus spice chocolate cake sweet notes.
Lit earth wood spice finish. Good smoke may have to look for some more of these.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Damn I swear! This is the last one babe! I grabbed a quickie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


"And I know.... I'm married to the sea"


----------



## UBC03

BOSSTANK said:


> It ain't over until the fat lady sings my friend


Hope you're right.. But I definitely hear her humming..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

These are never bad. Thanks @BOSSTANK


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> These are never bad. Thanks @BOSSTANK


Your most welcome my friend. That beer sure does look good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not my normal brew, but compliments the stick better than I would have imagined.


BOSSTANK said:


> Your most welcome my friend. That beer sure does look good.


----------



## BKurt

Mimidnight express









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I've looked at these way too many times.


BKurt said:


> Mimidnight express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

My first Firecracker thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

New AJ Bellas Artes Maduro. Hand rolled at his legendary facility in the heart of Esteli Nicaragua. Beautiful Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper, San Andres binder with Nicaraguan fillers. Brazillian wrapper from AJ, not typical. It has a slight barnyard smell, which got me excited. Rich dark chocolate, espresso, slight pepper with a mild sweetness! Construction and burn are nearly as perfect as it gets. A new Maduro to add to my favorites! Thanks to @genomez, made my afternoon brother!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> New AJ Bellas Artes Maduro. Hand rolled at his legendary facility in the heart of Esteli Nicaragua. Beautiful Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper, San Andres binder with Nicaraguan fillers. Brazillian wrapper from AJ, not typical. It has a slight barnyard smell, which got me excited. Rich dark chocolate, espresso, slight pepper with a mild sweetness! Construction and burn are nearly as perfect as it gets. A new Maduro to add to my favorites! Thanks to @genomez, made my afternoon brother!


You're welcome brother. I figured you would really like it.


----------



## mpomario

Good working man's, budget stick. Good colors too. Dark blue, white and silver. I can't believe the weather this weekend. These have continued to be very enjoyable. Cuba Libre One en Churchill. One of the last three of the box. Gotta get started on the box of belicosos next. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalStretcher

Yesterday we had a Cigar Festival at Diebels on the Plaza, Kansas City. Had a Fuente Don Carlos, and a Fuente Opus X. Proceeded to purchase a box of each.
Also picked up 6 Fuente Opus X in the 9 1/2" size. Looking forward to some long quiet weekends for those (rep said approx. 3.5hrs smoke time)

Today I smoked a pre-game Archetype Axis Mundi. Very good. Looking forward to picking up a box of those.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sunday Funday. I've had a ton of great and new to me smokes lately. I'll add this to that lists!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> New AJ Bellas Artes Maduro. Hand rolled at his legendary facility in the heart of Esteli Nicaragua. Beautiful Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper, San Andres binder with Nicaraguan fillers. Brazillian wrapper from AJ, not typical. It has a slight barnyard smell, which got me excited. Rich dark chocolate, espresso, slight pepper with a mild sweetness! Construction and burn are nearly as perfect as it gets. A new Maduro to add to my favorites! Thanks to @genomez, made my afternoon brother!


Rojita version is excellent also. Maybe my favorite AJ stick.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Nice Fusion special to start the season









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Tatuaje Nuevitas


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLTC Lawless with a Terrapin IPA
> Maybe my favorite BLTC so far. Can't be sure though, CBS cut me off at the beginning of the 3rd quarter of the UGA game. Really pissed me off but we still won. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 227552
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Benediction? Thats my fav from BLTC
Click to expand...

I haven't tried that one yet but I'll put it on my list. The only place I've found any BLTC's around here is about an hour drive from me so I only get over there about once a month.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> View attachment 227616


How was it? I almost bought a box today online.


----------



## SilkyJ

Gumby-cr said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> View attachment 227616
> 
> 
> 
> How was it? I almost bought a box today online.
Click to expand...

I liked it a lot. Not my favorite but will definitely be buying a few more.


----------



## kacey

Gurkha Warpig for yard work.
Not sure what to say tastes funky strong??? Definate construction issues. Guess these will go into the bar humi for yard work.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Dodging the raindrops for this one


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nub Maduro with a cup of Peet's!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I only made it halfway through this before tossing it.


Not good. Just got a 5ver in. Was it the flavor or construction?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Undercrown Maduro and Kona after a busy day of playing Dr and Photy-grapher.

I have some stories to tell related to some overly generous Puff-Kin, but I am still collecting the images and still on Dr duty. My beautiful sis-in-law granted me some cigar time.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

EZ While My Cigar Gently Weeps with an Abita Purple Haze and a Bud Copper Lager. First one of the 5 pack, but I wish I had bought 20 more of these. Great first smoke of the weekend. Took the family to the Biltmore house in Asheville, NC for the Dale Chihuly blown glass exhibit. I highly recommend checking out his work whenever he has an exhibit nearby (also love the Biltmore, especially at Christmas). One day maybe I can afford a Chihuly piece, but at $6500 for a small bowl it'll have to wait.


----------



## cjmmm47

Oliva G...


----------



## Hickorynut

Chris Marshall said:


> Oliva G...


Never had a bad Oliva! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MetalStretcher

Just finished a post game Oliva V Serie Melanio. Very buttery. Smooth. At times there would be almost no pepper, then some would bite. Either mouth, lips or retro hale but never all at once. Is that weird or intended. Still learning to decipher tastes/smells. Almost every cigar I've smoked the retrohale is fairly similar.


----------



## g1k

greasemonger said:


> EZ While My Cigar Gently Weeps with an Abita Purple Haze and a Bud Copper Lager. First one of the 5 pack, but I wish I had bought 20 more of these. Great first smoke of the weekend. Took the family to the Biltmore house in Asheville, NC for the Dale Chihuly blown glass exhibit. I highly recommend checking out his work whenever he has an exhibit nearby (also love the Biltmore, especially at Christmas). One day maybe I can afford a Chihuly piece, but at $6500 for a small bowl it'll have to wait.


We were there a few weeks ago. The Chihuly exhibit was fantastic. The glass in the water was my favorite.

I'd love to do a tour at Christmas time.

Ryan


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Uhc


----------



## huffer33

Long weekend. Work is going to feel like a respite tomorrow.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ellebrecht71

Cigar Factory Social Club. I'm not a large ring gauge guy but I do like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

My reward for a 7.5 hr drive. FDLA and Weller's.


----------



## WNYTony

Today's offerings


----------



## Fusion

Ender1553 said:


> Nice Fusion special to start the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Wow thats one of the first i made, dont remember what they were like, hope it was at least smokeable


----------



## Ender1553

Fusion said:


> Wow thats one of the first i made, dont remember what they were like, hope it was at least smokeable


Was a little tight... started with a large punch, then cut it. Couldn't find my deep V. Good flavor, burnt straight, not a whole lot of smoke. It's also been raining around here though, so that might have had an effect. Enjoyable experience while watching the game outside.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Aging Room Bin No 1....and Kona

This lived rent free in the humi for the last couple years. Seems to have lost its Habanoness. Smooth no spice, leather and unsweetened cocoa.

Prelight smelled great like yeasty bread, sweetness and aged tobacco.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest 16 with ICC Jackhammer,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Round 1









Round 2









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Morning.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Dran

Caldwell Yellowcake and a lil' pre conference gambling! I'm up a whole $20... Play small, win small!


----------



## awk6898

Amazon Basin. Much better than the first one I had.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

ROMEO pyramide by RyJ









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch stick









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Firecracker


----------



## Fusion

Not the Maduro but still good


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

Lunchtime short story, this one from @disco_potato


----------



## laborer75

Sun grown maduro..


----------



## huffer33

Squared.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

laborer75 said:


> Sun grown maduro..


Delicious.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying one of the NST cigars from @cracker1397










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Series V Melanio and Costa Rican,


----------



## genomez

OG


----------



## cracker1397

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoying one of the NST cigars from @cracker1397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!! I still have a few EZs left that you sent me. Waiting on this horrible head cold to leave so I can start smoking again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

Rainy evening smoke









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Four Kicks maduro earlier and an MF belicoso post-work


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida and Aberfeldy neat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

That Aberfeldy is as good as budget single malts gets!


Olecharlie said:


> Mi Querida and Aberfeldy neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time, one word, awesome! This is right in my wheelhouse, full, sweet, nutty, coffee, spice. Burn is wacky, but I can live with it.


----------



## mpomario

I wonder if the new DE factory bundles are going to be as good as these. I bet these were a test bed for the upcoming releases. These are really nice. May have to try out the maduros and sweets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> That Aberfeldy is as good as budget single malts gets!


Yes Sir!


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> Wow thats one of the first i made, dont remember what they were like, hope it was at least smokeable


Your unlabeled 6x60 experiment was my favorite one out of your sticks


----------



## Ewood

Wonderful smoke I received from @selpo in the MAW thread. Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

My first time with this big RG behemoth. Scored it in the recent pass from @Matfam1
About an inch in and its already a formidable stick. MF is batting 1.000


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

Haven't had my daily smoke yet. It's a toss up of either a Boxed Pressed Rebellion or something new.


----------



## Rabidawise

Camacho Triple Maduro from Dran in my MAW.


----------



## BKurt

Got kind of a wonky burn going but great stick so far
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MB3 for the win









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Dran

Finally! Casa Fuente Maduro.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ahh... quiet time... just me and my favorite stick... relaxing 
No skeeters, no heat and humidity... about 73F outside


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Campfire herf with my brother










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

Even though I'm sick as a dog and it's wet and rainy still, I'm pleasantly surprised by this rare corojo 2006. The local Altadis rep gave me 2 of these a few months ago to try. He's a hell of a guy and works out of the northern PA Altadis USA facility. This smoke has criollo 98 binder and filler and a habano corojo 2006 wrapper. It is made by Grupo de Maestros in the Flor de Copán factory in Honduras where my favorite SLRs are made. Full bodied spice, earth, and espresso, and med strength, they did good with this one. I paired it with a good morning cup of Costa Rican coffee.
Have a great day everyone, this sick puppy is going back to bed after the girls go to school.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with ICC Jackhammer


----------



## Black Six

Next up in the LADC mini-marathon is the 'Edicion Especial' #3 (toro) Or as I call it, the 'Mary Ann & Ginger'

I feel like this is DPGs attempt to blend a more traditional mild cigar within the LADC line. It's got the obligatory Garcia pepper-blast at the very beginning, (How does he blend cigars so that only happens at the beginning and nowhere else?) but then settles into a very tame smoke with classic 'cedar/spice' flavors that never really transition to anything else.

While it was enjoyable, it was too mild for my tastes, and I think there are better cigars out there with this profile.


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> MB3 for the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Always a winner in my book.


----------



## SilkyJ

Sevillana Reserva from the Caldwell bomb @WNYTony hit me with awhile back.


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Black Label courtesy of @Gumby-cr
Thanks for this tasty treat, broski.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cracker Crumbs


----------



## hedjemunkee

Enjoying an Oliva G with my coffee









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Eastern Standard


----------



## disco_potato

Quick afternoon snack. CroMag Knuckle Dragger









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

***


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> ***


Ah, yes. One of my favorites.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

MB3


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7th Reserva and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Day one. We won't have counters until the 2nd of October...
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> Tatuaje Black Label courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*
> Thanks for this tasty treat, broski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


They sure are tasty :grin2: Happy to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello old friend.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Cracker Crumbs


What did you think of that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bobalu Double Maduro!

Haven't been disappointed yet with Bobalu!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

In my short time since getting back into Cigars I have had a lot of "wow" moments, but this one is a serious game-changer. Absolutely delicious- thanks @kacey!


----------



## MetalStretcher

Leaf by Oscar. Connecticut. Great so far. Pretty airy. Light. Though strong spice on the retrohale. First third. Smells great.


----------



## WABOOM

5 Vegas Miami. My last one. They are discontinued. I wish I had more. Great blend, high quality taste and excellent construction.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Room 101 Serie HN from @cracker1397 in the MAW
First one of these and so far not disappointed. Definitely Honduran.


----------



## mpomario

DE UCM smoke cannon. A little over a year on these and they haven't lost much of anything. One of my first box purchases. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Room 101 Serie HN from @cracker1397 in the MAW
> First one of these and so far not disappointed. Definitely Honduran.


I heard those are crazy improved after a year. Have that experiment currently underway. Those and Padron X000 series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

If I'm correct, this one is close to a year, but maybe a little under. Its a great smoke for what I see them go for.


mpomario said:


> I heard those are crazy improved after a year. Have that experiment currently underway. Those and Padron X000 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

ScottyB said:


> In my short time since getting back into Cigars I have had a lot of "wow" moments, but this one is a serious game-changer. Absolutely delicious- thanks @*kacey*!


Your Welcome. That is one of the few large RG cigars I enjoy. Steve Saka of DTT also the blender of, mind behind, the Liga Pravada line is the person who blended that cigar very nice guy.


----------



## kacey

COHIBA glad I got this for free. Started poor and got worse until I put it out. Draw was like sucking a blizzard through a plastic stir stick.

Taste was burnt cigar transitioning to burnt rubber.









-- 
Kc
_Work is the curse of the drinking class. --Oscar Wilde_


----------



## Maxh92

Hoyo by AJF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Pretty sure this one is from @BOSSTANK!


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> If I'm correct, this one is close to a year, but maybe a little under. Its a great smoke for what I see them go for.


Get them while you can. I already see them getting more rare. I was sad when the uncle Lee disappeared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

LFD Ligero & Michters barrel strength rye. Cigar has a couple of years on it. Blast of red pepper, ground espresso, vanilla bean, pencil lead, umami with just a hint of sweetness.

Does not suck.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Get them while you can. I already see them getting more rare. I was sad when the uncle Lee disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They ran those at crazy good prices. Defiantly need 6months plus rest before they shine.


----------



## BKurt

Giving this another quick taste... Hopefully a few weeks of nap time can unlock more of the flavors... Smoked this one ROTT and it was borderline terrible... 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BKurt said:


> Giving this another quick taste... Hopefully a few weeks of nap time can unlock more of the flavors... Smoked this one ROTT and it was borderline terrible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Appreciate you figuring this out for us!


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @SilkyJ - thanks bro !


----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 or 2007 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. Absolutely amazing. One of the best I have smoked in a long time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Westside Threat said:


> Appreciate you figuring this out for us!


Lol. It's a tough job... But someone's got to do it....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Illusion Oneoff


----------



## DoomSlayer

2016 Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> What did you think of that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're great little smokes. I wish I had bought a couple more packs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bueso Olancho and Sumatra


----------



## BKurt

BOSSTANK said:


> Illusion Oneoff


What did you think?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> Buenos Olancho and Sumatra
> View attachment 227780


I really enjoyed these. 1 because there cheap. Definitely tasty to me. I can only imagine what a year of rest would do.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> I really enjoyed these. 1 because there cheap. Definitely tasty to me. I can only imagine what a year of rest would do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I didn't think much of em fresh, this batch has about 3-4 years rest and are really good!


----------



## Olecharlie

My original morning smoke with DW Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

The proverbial Calm before the storm.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> The proverbial Calm before the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Nice Professor, lol, love the pics with the fog and the cigar smoke. I've been in Nashville since 1985 but I'm an East TN boy!


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> Nice Professor, lol, love the pics with the fog and the cigar smoke. I've been in Nashville since 1985 but I'm an East TN boy!


Thanks 

The TN line is just over the MTN. I cross over a lot on the bike and my folks are over in Gray. Pretty country but a lot hotter than here.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Jankjr

huffer33 said:


> The proverbial Calm before the storm.


That's my kind of view!


----------



## disco_potato

Esteban Carreras Chupacabra Hellcat

If i got this without a band, I'd guess it was a Sindicato Maduro. From the light weight, the box press, flavors, and burn, I had to do a double take. Big honkin stick that weighs almost nothing. Still good though.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

Today's smoke brought to you by Dog Rockets.... Literally the name of the cigar.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

HE Norteño Lonsdale. The flat press on this is ridiculous.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ave Maria and a Peets Yosemite Organic


----------



## BOSSTANK

BKurt said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wasn't bad but not really to my current taste. It's a stick to atleast try once to see what you think.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Tempus that is having some significant burn issues.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

RP 20th Anni Natural courtesy of the @Gumby-cr smorgasbord. Late start today with a nice breeze off the impending hurricane.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Was it box worthy? Lol...


kacey said:


> COHIBA glad I got this for free. Started poor and got worse until I put it out. Draw was like sucking a blizzard through a plastic stir stick.
> 
> Taste was burnt cigar transitioning to burnt rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Kc
> _Work is the curse of the drinking class. --Oscar Wilde_


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Was it box worthy? Lol...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sure let me have one shipped to you. I am sure your work humi could use something. :vs_laugh:


----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ House Blend and a cup of Costa Rican 







Really tight draw on this one, Modus on standby


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Sprouthog you have a very interesting selection of cigars. Like @OneStrangeOne, I find myself researching the unique brands and vitolas after most of your posts. Thanks for sharing, it keeps my interest piqued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Really great smoke, but I think I should have smoked this one before the TDL I had last night.


----------



## Gumby-cr

ROTT and damn good :grin2: New TDL Mas Fuerte.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WABOOM said:


> 5 Vegas Miami. My last one. They are discontinued. I wish I had more. Great blend, high quality taste and excellent construction.


I sure do miss the original blend of those :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

CroMangon Firecracker & Glenmorangie extremely rare 18 yr!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalStretcher

Perdomo Sungrown Habano. I like it, but I'm starting to think that Nicaraguan is not my favorite.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> ROTT and damn good :grin2: New TDL Mas Fuerte.


Mas fuerte you say? Bigger, faster, stronger than the original?


----------



## Kidvegas

BWS NBK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> Mas fuerte you say? Bigger, faster, stronger than the original?


Lonsdale 6x46 with a pigtail and yes they are stronger in the last third. I'm 1 1/2 hours in and still have a little over an inch left to smoke. Only 2000 boxes and I think they are a one and done blend.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Killer size also. Guess it's time to buy the wife something nice... .


Gumby-cr said:


> Lonsdale 6x46 with a pigtail and yes they are stronger in the last third. I'm 1 1/2 hours in and still have a little over an inch left to smoke. Only 2000 boxes and I think they are a one and done blend.


----------



## cracker1397

First La Nox
It did not disappoint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

La Duena

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Maybe not a full fledged #warpedwednesday but pretty close. Edition One Cloud Hopper by Kyle Gellis
Courtesy of my compadre, @Rabidawise


----------



## Maxh92

Kristoff GC with some Old Bardstown bourbon. Pairing fairly well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Day 2. I deserve a cigar after watching this guy install all these. 27 years experience and they're straight as an arrow.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## Sprouthog

Scotchpig said:


> @Sprouthog you have a very interesting selection of cigars. Like @OneStrangeOne, I find myself researching the unique brands and vitolas after most of your posts. Thanks for sharing, it keeps my interest piqued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of good cigars out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## BKurt

Tasty ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

BKurt said:


> Tasty ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you haven't yet tried an Illusione MJ12 I highly suggest it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


>


Thoughts? I've been tempted to try some of the other Hoyos by AJF. I've got a box of the silvers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Fallen Angel 
By A.J Fernandez









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

EZ Cigar Wars Chris from @JtAv8tor tonight in Vegas... thought I had grabbed a 2nd amendment... oops!
After the $1 vodka happy hour I'm not sure I'd know the difference!
This one is pretty tasty.


----------



## BKurt

JtAv8tor said:


> If you haven't yet tried an Illusione MJ12 I highly suggest it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't ... I'll add it to my sourcing list to try and find during my next purchase. I also heard the cg4 maduro was good as well ... Need to give that a try also....

Thanks for the recommendation

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@Discreetpuffer sent me this custom roll from Key West Cigar Factory a while back and today was the day










Charter Oak tonight


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fallen Angel. I reviewed one of these about a year or so ago in a different vitola and I've gotta say; these budget friendly cigars are one of my favorite daily smokes. This Corona is sweeter than the box pressed Robusto and is fantastic as a morning or 1st of the day cigar.


----------



## msmith1986

Unholy perfecto and a cup of Columbian to wake up this morning. Perfect with just under a year to rest. It's still raining off and on here with a constant 90% humidity, yuck.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Up next in the series is the Mi Amor Magnifico (toro). What can I really say about this cigar that hasnt been said 100 times? I Can only add that I've learned they age extraordinarily well. The one I'm smoking right now is exceptional, but even so, it's from a new(ish) box, and is a pale shadow of the last one I had, which had about 5-6 years of age on it. Throw one of these at the bottom of your humidor and forget about it for 5 years and then smoke it. You'll understand why it's called the 'Mi Amor', because you'll fall in love with it.


----------



## msmith1986

Black Six said:


> Up next in the series is the Mi Amor Magnifico (toro). What can I really say about this cigar that hasnt been said 100 times? I Can only add that I've learned they age extraordinarily well. The one I'm smoking right now is exceptional, but even so, it's from a new(ish) box, and is a pale shadow of the last one I had, which had about 5-6 years of age on it. Throw one of these at the bottom of your humidor and forget about it for 5 years and then smoke it. You'll understand why it's called the 'Mi Amor', because you'll fall in love with it.


I agree. Ashton did good by having MF make those. Pretty much anything made by MF ages well. I like strong so I usually don't rest much longer than a year or 2 but they are great at any age for me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

msmith1986 said:


> I agree. Ashton did good by having MF make those. Pretty much anything made by MF ages well. I like strong so I usually don't rest much longer than a year or 2 but they are great at any age for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It really is a fascinating blend. Young, it reminds me in parts of some of the great Mexican puros (I'm one of those guys that loves good mexican cigars.) With age, it morphs into a mix of a milky-way dark bar and taco spices. It's also one of those cigars you have to retrohale because that's where the real magic happens. I've smoked boxes of these and never had a bad one.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin 5am smoke. I'll miss these when they are gone... only a few left.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and Guatemalan for #ThriftyThursday. Time to get working on my new routine.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl

We had some time to kill waiting for the sun to go down so we could start the night shoot. 









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Hickorynut

Ok....there is no happy hour after vodka...or tequila..... lol. Enjoy brother!


PTAaron said:


> EZ Cigar Wars Chris from @JtAv8tor tonight in Vegas... thought I had grabbed a 2nd amendment... oops!
> After the $1 vodka happy hour I'm not sure I'd know the difference!
> This one is pretty tasty.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> We had some time to kill waiting for the sun to go down so we could start the night shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Is that car at 150yds the target? I may have to plan a trip to the sand palace if that's so.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Is that car at 150yds the target? I may have to plan a trip to the sand palace if that's so.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sort of. It is a prop, which ends the day demonstrating bullets through glass. I'll post more pics in the Anti-thread jacking thread tonight. There is no cell service at the range, so I am incommunicado for 10 hours a day. It's kinda nice!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## huffer33

Thanks William @LeatherNeck. This is very good with a year on it.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greypilgrim76

I just took my life insurance physical, and I have a full two weeks before my health insurance physical. (People sure seem to like collecting my blood and urine.) Guess how I'm celebrating this morning?


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, gotta cut the grass.


----------



## hedjemunkee

Today has started with coffee and an Obrigado








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa signature selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> EZ Cigar Wars Chris from @JtAv8tor tonight in Vegas... thought I had grabbed a 2nd amendment... oops!
> After the $1 vodka happy hour I'm not sure I'd know the difference!
> This one is pretty tasty.


Follow up on this: the cigar was awesome! 
I originally meant to save this one for home and bring a 2nd amendment to Vegas because I had 2 of those, didn't want to have to rush one I only had a single of... didn't end up having to rush it and it was dang good!



Hickorynut said:


> Ok....there is no happy hour after vodka...or tequila..... lol. Enjoy brother!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Haha! Wasn't that bad  
No bad decisions were made that wouldn't have happened without the vodka!


----------



## LeatherNeck

huffer33 said:


> Thanks William @LeatherNeck. This is very good with a year on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Smoked one today myself. Damn good smoke if you ask me. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Oliva Robust-O 2nds. Only flaws are light colored wrapper veins. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Kidvegas said:


> Aganorsa signature selection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Fusion Blue for Thrifty Thursday


----------



## disco_potato

Papas Fritas
These are #thriftythursday eligible, right?










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Story of my life.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

exact song that was on at that time! lol


Mike2147 said:


> "And I know.... I'm married to the sea"


----------



## Kidvegas

Pag#11 said:


> How was it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Excellent bro. Haven't met any cigars by Casa Fernández I've not enjoyed. Medium strength with a full body. Limited quantities and no time table for another release so I've been told.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor and Costa Rican,


----------



## kacey

Hamlet
Pre light sweet chocolate.
Lit spicy pepper cinnamon and wood.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Almost forgot this one also!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Kidvegas said:


> Almost forgot this one also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking my language!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Mi Querida


----------



## FunkBass55

Waiting for the rain with some Woodford reserve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Killer stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

Nish.


----------



## porchsmoke

One more work day left!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Look below!


----------



## GOT14U

genomez said:


> Mi Querida


Themes are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

porchsmoke said:


> One more work day left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That looks good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione ~68~ fine little smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

back from Sin City and unwinding a bit!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

BLTC Sindustry









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Pag#11

Enjoying a Jaime Garcia on a beautiful Thursday evening.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Palina Family Series Alison from @selpo
Thank you, Selva. Hits all the spots..... construction, burn, flavor, and complexity.


----------



## MattT

They're small, but tasty. Especially when you're limited on time.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Trying to avoid the nauseation grading frustration so my mind needed some lubrication, bay bay. Think Wango Tango. Friday eve with some TNF and a Founders All Day IPA.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hurricane Florence cigar. It's a little windy but the breeze is nice. Nothing to crazy going on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Mi Querida


Jason your taste for cigars is developing like the speed of light! Great little stick!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bltc bb


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

17>then the rest









Texas Rose thanks to @WNYTony or possibly the Tennessee Waltz...to colorblind to know for sure!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

This thing is Booty-lishis...lmao









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got this giant Hershey bar from @disco_potato
Chocolate and nuts....so freaking good.


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> 17>then the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Rose thanks to @WNYTony or possibly the Tennessee Waltz...to colorblind to know for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Looks like an orange band so I would say Waltz. Rose has yellow.


----------



## Westside Threat

Hit & Run










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> Looks like an orange band so I would say Waltz. Rose has yellow.


I'll leave that up to you color seeing peeps! Lmao

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Last call!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

EZ tantrum









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

That’s double good!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Some Curivari goodness


----------



## BKurt

My first time smoking this... Also, there's just something about a firm box-press that feels sturdy when you hold it..... Good smoke so far..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

MF FDLA


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Killer stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I be diggin your man cave


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Kona to jumpstart the weekend


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Jason your taste for cigars is developing like the speed of light! Great little stick!


There's a lot of great people here pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Hickorynut

AF Especiales courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

1666 yesterday courtesy of @WNYTony... Thanks brother. G this morning.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## msmith1986

Columbian caffeine and nicotine on the back porch with little miss Luna. Smoke from @Dran thanks bro.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

MF Le Bijou Connecticut FedCig exclusive. If there's a milder cigar out there, I haven't smoked it. Hay, sweet cedar, faint spice.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

Yummy








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Round 1 
One of my own rolls from last March I think, didn't really like the blend ROTT but after some time in the cooler it became a really enjoyable stick!

Tapatalk won't let me post a pic of it.

Round 2
An amazing cigar










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> 17>then the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Rose thanks to @WNYTony or possibly the Tennessee Waltz...to colorblind to know for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


As I cover my ears and whisper 14


----------



## disco_potato

Dapper Cubo
Don't know how to feel about it. Slightly tight draw, limited smoke production, light flavor. Nice woody sweetness









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Im an LFD fan but didnt like the La Nox, been about a year so i thought i would re-visit, still not keen on em


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Breezy afternoon but still no rain.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> Breezy afternoon but still no rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Is it an optical illusion or is that cigar absolutely massive?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Columbian caffeine and nicotine on the back porch with little miss Luna. Smoke from @Dran thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are good. I like the American and Brazila too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Just received a second of these with this months COTM shipment so decided to try one that's been resting for a couple months. I haven't had too many ez's but this was my favorite so far, delicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Caldwell Yellowcake. 
There is a reason they sell these 50 at a time.


----------



## genomez




----------



## huffer33

Got visited by some little dinosaurs while I was sitting here.


Westside Threat said:


> Is it an optical illusion or is that cigar absolutely massive?


6"3/4 by 56 double torpedo. Glad I looked it up just now... I got it years ago and didn't realize this was an Aganorsa Nicaraguan Puro.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Madderduro

tat nuevitas jibaro and a punkin ale...l-i-v-i-n


----------



## Madderduro

lfd colorado oscuro....I'm a lil more than familiar with lfd and I've never seen this one before...very sweet from the start...sugar cedar pepper and nuttiness...good stick


----------



## msmith1986

Stogiepuffer said:


> Those are good. I like the American and Brazila too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Brazilia and America are 2 of my favorites. CAO still makes quite a few I like.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Started off with only two kicks but the third and fourth kick have shown up as it burns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

CAO Consigliere Soldier

Very tasty and a lot of smoke!


----------



## BOSSTANK

I purchased a couple of these sticks about 7 months ago, gave one a try... meh. But now they are fantastic!


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie

I've been eyeing this sucker since he sent it to me a few months ago. Its off to a great start. Thanks bro

Edit: this cigar is way better than I expected it to be. Great draw, great balance, great flavors. Thanks for introducing me to this one bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Anejo & Macallan Rare Cask










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I'm never going to get any age on these.


----------



## Rabidawise

Double hitter tonight! The King is Dead Broken Sword and Long Live the King Lock Stock. I read that they were blended to be smoked back to back.










Starting off nicely! Leathery, sort of twangy, slight pepper on the retro!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hitting this #fuentefriday hard with this Anejo 77 Shark from @Sophie0503
Been holding onto this one, waiting on a cool night. Thanks, Crazy Mike.


----------



## Mike2147

Tonight's









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Too lazy to walk upstairs....that's ok, there's a humi here too....Diesel on a dark night...









It's got issues....say it ain't so!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## csk415

Starting to get into AF sticks. This cheap 8-5-8 is not to shabby. Picked up a few for cheap at the B&M.


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> Starting to get into AF sticks. This cheap 8-5-8 is not to shabby. Picked up a few for cheap at the B&M.


The 8-5-8 is great. Fuente is one of my favs. I don't care how mainstream they are, they make sticks I really enjoy.


----------



## Shaver702

Enjoying a smoke during the first wave of storm clouds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

genomez said:


>


Haven't ever seen that one before. Where did you find it and how did it smoke?


----------



## genomez

LeatherNeck said:


> Haven't ever seen that one before. Where did you find it and how did it smoke?


I got it at one of the B&M's near me. One of the guys that works there recommended it. I'll pick up a few more to let some rest. It was a decent smoke but I'm sure it will get even better after a nap.


----------



## skipper469

Good smoke. Nothing that really jumped out at me, but real smooth and mellow. Pairing it with an E.H. Taylor Single Barrel seemed to kick it up a notch. The burn really slowed down the second half. I'm thinking it needed some more nap time, or I need to take my 65rh down a little.


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2

This one is a smooth and creamy, super easy smoke! It would be killer with a cup of coffee!










Btw, is that supposed to be Elvis on the band?


----------



## Westside Threat

Jacobs Ladder thx to @disco_potato and a bit of scotch. This cigar could use a bit of age to smooth out the edges, it's got a big personality. It produces smoke like a LP.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

huffer33 said:


> 1666 yesterday courtesy of @WNYTony... Thanks brother.
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Twasn't me bro - I've never even seen one of those much less had one to send you !



Gumby-cr said:


> As I cover my ears and whisper 14


No need to whisper it @Gumby-cr '14 is the best Las Calaveras @GOT14U doesn't know what the hell he likes. He's sent me Padrons, Tats and L'ats that he thought were the worst sticks out there :boink:

Perfecxion on a Friday night - Cigarfest tomorrow !


----------



## Mark in wi

A mini Mac for a quickie to end the week.


----------



## Black Six

Alright guys, #4 of my silly 5 part LAdC series is the Mi Amor Reserva Divino (toro)

This one so far is like the Mi Amor but darker flavors. (On a side note, allow me to give you a tip that will greatly aid in your personal grooming. Stop messing with trimming your nose hairs with those little scissors. Buy one of these, light it up, and retrohale the first 2 puffs. I guarantee you it will burn every last nose hair out of your head.)

I'm digging this one a lot. I don't think it's better than the Mi Amor, just stronger and like I said, darker flavors. I'm not yet convinced that it justifies the price difference, but It's worth a try if you like the regular Mi Amor and are a fan of black cherry, Guinness, and high percentage dark chocolate.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just enough dawn to cut and light. I hate busy Saturday mornings....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Strong coffee, full bodied cigar and clear sky's overhead doesn't get much better than this! Enjoy your weekends PUFFERS!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Now that's a theory I can ascribe to. Have a great day Kid


Kidvegas said:


> Strong coffee, full bodied cigar and clear sky's overhead doesn't get much better than this! Enjoy your weekends PUFFERS!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Back at ya @Hickorynut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Saturday Morning, a Keto bar, Black DW coffee and a 3 mile walk with the wifee!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Getting knuckle-tough on this EZ Saturday morning. A MAW acquisition from @cracker1397
Fantastic stick. Maybe my favorite EZ to date.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Leaf Sumatra with ICC Jackhammer,


----------



## huffer33

WNYTony said:


> Twasn't me bro - I've never even seen one of those much less had one to send you !
> 
> No need to whisper it @Gumby-cr '14 is the best Las Calaveras
> @GOT14U doesn't know what the hell he likes. He's sent me Padrons, Tats and L'ats that he thought were the worst sticks out there :boink:
> 
> Perfecxion on a Friday night - Cigarfest tomorrow !


Sorry 'bout that - I should know better than to go off the top of my head... getting too old.

Also sorry to whoever sent it, I can't find any pics or records. DOH!


----------



## WABOOM

Maxh92 said:


> Kristoff GC with some Old Bardstown bourbon. Pairing fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not had that one, but I have ig respect for Kristoff. Every one I've had has been great. Especially the construction. They do cigars right!


----------



## SilkyJ

A delicious slice of Yellowcake from @WNYTony for breakfast this morning.


----------



## genomez

Time for some relaxation!


----------



## Kidvegas

SilkyJ said:


> A delicious slice of Yellowcake from @WNYTony for breakfast this morning.
> View attachment 228028


Are we sure @WNYTony sent this one lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Kidvegas said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A delicious slice of Yellowcake from @WNYTony for breakfast this morning.
> View attachment 228028
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure @WNYTony sent this one lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think most of what I own came from Tony lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ERDM while finishing up a semi-successful garage sale. Thanks for the smoke, @MattyIce This was from the NST.


----------



## genomez

Round 2!


----------



## SilkyJ

genomez said:


> Round 2!


If I had a view like that I'd sit outside smoking and drinking 24 hours a day.


----------



## cjmmm47

Papas Fritas. Holy hell this thing puts off some smoke!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last night I've tried CAO Italia, but the draw was super tight and I did like the flavor, which was probably affected by the draw. So I went back to pick up something else and ended up smoking Blind Man's Bluff. I liked it and I'm glad I have 3 more left.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> Jacobs Ladder thx to @disco_potato and a bit of scotch. This cigar could use a bit of age to smooth out the edges, it's got a big personality. It produces smoke like a LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Looking at my notes, I got those towards the end of March. So coming up on 6 months rest. They are indeed a big flavor and I wish it got and kept more.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Earlier in the morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

2 years ago I bought 10 of these on cbid. 10/10 were horrible. Glad they are gone.


----------



## Madderduro

la duena and a undercrown dogma so far today


----------



## genomez

SilkyJ said:


> If I had a view like that I'd sit outside smoking and drinking 24 hours a day.


I've been here for almost 40 years so it is easy to take it for granted. I grew up at the beach all and spent a ton of time there as a teenager, but as an adult I went many years never going. My wife walks on the beach 5 days a week so on some weekends I'll go with her.


----------



## genomez




----------



## Olecharlie

After Brunch Guardian of the Farm. I mostly smoke Maduros but this fellow is nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Air Bender before going to my buddy's birthday BBQ and HERF


----------



## Kidvegas

V torpedo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Montecristo #3 Square Pressed....media noche?

From the @Gumby-cr tupper....









Espresso, bitter Chocolate and the foot smoke is intoxicating! Thanks Adam!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Kidvegas said:


> V torpedo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @WABOOM I couldn't agree more with your assessment of these V cigars. This ones got 18 months and has blossomed into an exceptionally great cigar. I've been so caught up with the newest manufacturers and boutiques that I've lost track of just how great some of these original brands can be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> After Brunch Guardian of the Farm. I mostly smoke Maduros but this fellow is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aganorsa! Really good. Also consider Casa Fernandez in this blend @Kidvegas can attest....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Aganorsa! Really good. Also consider Casa Fernandez in this blend @Kidvegas can attest....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


For the longest time I was Maduro or nothing but, as my journey keeps unfolding before me I've found myself drawn to the natural wrapper more and more. Aganorsa, criollo, corojo are all special in there own ways which I'm just now discovering. Warped, Casa Fernandez just to name a couple make some exceptionally great cigars with these wrappers. And a change of pace is always nice at least for me on this never ending journey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

FDLA and Aberfeldy to celebrate another Dawg win.


----------



## Madderduro

tat fausto...awesome cigar after a nice nap....still plenty of kick to em


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> I be diggin your man cave


Thanks man!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Dapper Cubo
> Don't know how to feel about it. Slightly tight draw, limited smoke production, light flavor. Nice woody sweetness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I love those things, and a great company as well. Try another one if you can!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> I love those things, and a great company as well. Try another one if you can!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That was my last one. Had the Madrina a couple weeks back and that one was great. I'm sure I'll pick a few more along the way to give'em another go.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Fortune Cookie and Kona,


----------



## mpomario

Today so far. So glad the humidity dropped. It was crazy after I mowed. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got a fiver a while back. The label punched me right in the face. But the cigar was kind of underwhelming. 'Murica!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lets GEAUX LSU !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## SilkyJ

Got the grass cut between games and the wife and kids are gone so I thought I'd celebrate a little more






. '16 Las Calaveras


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoying a LP No 9 with the neighbors.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Shaver702 said:


> Enjoying a smoke during the first wave of storm clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of that one? I used to smoke those weekly about 3 years ago. Not sure I would enjoy them now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> 2 years ago I bought 10 of these on cbid. 10/10 were horrible. Glad they are gone.


Sorry about you're luck. Be glad you didn't buy a box.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First stick of the weekend. It 73 outside and low humidity.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

BOSSTANK said:


> Lets GEAUX LSU !!!!!!!!


Man you have just been tearing those up lately. They must be outstanding! Did you buy a pallet of them or what? lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

UF-13 and a Founders Porter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porchsmoke

AJ and an old fashion with heaven's door bourbon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## kacey

The Upsetters hecho a mano. Resort is non smoking and it is cold and wet here, so smoking scented cigars is the order of the week.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

kacey said:


> The Upsetters hecho a mano. Resort is non smoking and it is cold and wet here, so smoking scented cigars is the order of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thats a rather deceptive name for a non smoking resort....


----------



## Maxh92

Leaf by Oscar Corojo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Pretty good Puro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Earlier today for science ROTT. These are good for anyone who got them here.


----------



## SilkyJ

One more since I'm still home alone and I start a 96 hr shift in the morning.


----------



## Westside Threat

How does a 96 hour shift work?


Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> That was my last one. Had the Madrina a couple weeks back and that one was great. I'm sure I'll pick a few more along the way to give'em another go.


Try to grab some of the El Birracho also....I need to get me more of them myself.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> How does a 96 hour shift work?
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I think he's a firefighter. They just live at the station for 4 days and hope not too many calls come on.


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Sessions & a super boutique port from Santa Ynez. Cigar is pure s'mores.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> I think he's a firefighter. They just live at the station for 4 days and hope not too many calls come on.


Cool, got it


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed this CAO Brazilia today catching up with my brother at Buffalo Cigar Fest


Ryan


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> How does a 96 hour shift work?
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Yes I'm a firefighter and we're really short staffed right now so we're having to work a ridiculous amount of overtime. I'm in the middle of working 7 out of 8 days, 24 hr shifts. We normally work 24 and off 48 and if at a slow station get to sleep at night. Unfortunately I got moved to an ambulance at a busier station a while back due to the staffing problems and new management so not much rest for me. The money is nice, but you kind of get burned ot after awhile.


----------



## greasemonger

UC, depressed after arrowing a good 8pt buck tonight. Good blood and fur on the arrow, but lost the trail. Dang raining now too. I'll find him tomorrow, but the meat will be bad, and no matter how long I boil em I still cant eat the antlers. So pissed right now.


----------



## Ewood

Casa Fernandez puts out a great cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Black Six said:


> Man you have just been tearing those up lately. They must be outstanding! Did you buy a pallet of them or what? lol.


My current nc favorite... i duno what it is but I love the Special R.


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> UC, depressed after arrowing a good 8pt buck tonight. Good blood and fur on the arrow, but lost the trail. Dang raining now too. I'll find him tomorrow, but the meat will be bad, and no matter how long I boil em I still cant eat the antlers. So pissed right now.


Don't get much opportunity to hunt in Los Angeles but certainly love venison. What is your window to find him before the meat is bad?


----------



## Maxh92

Tatuaje TAA 2014 from @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Ez House Blend and obligatory first use ashtray pron!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Little bit of a cold tonight so I went with something I could toss with no remorse. Nicaraguan 2nd cheap and cheerful!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WNYTony

Mason Dixon for golf this morning










And few at Cigarfest I forgot to take pics of Aging Room, a custom roll and a Kafie.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Don't get much opportunity to hunt in Los Angeles but certainly love venison. What is your window to find him before the meat is bad?


It really depends on when he expires, but warm like it is, only a few hours. We searched until 2 in the morning with no luck. I'm about to head back out and walk some more.


----------



## Hickorynut

Bummer!


greasemonger said:


> UC, depressed after arrowing a good 8pt buck tonight. Good blood and fur on the arrow, but lost the trail. Dang raining now too. I'll find him tomorrow, but the meat will be bad, and no matter how long I boil em I still cant eat the antlers. So pissed right now.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yep, it was the one in the foreground of the pic I text you. Fair warning: I intend to take out my frustration on your mailbox on my way home in a few hours.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gran Habano Corojo #5 in Pantela I think.
I had a robusto version of this last year and thought it was worthy to keep a couple. This size is twice as good and will be searched out.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Yep, it was the one in the foreground of the pic I text you. Fair warning: I intend to take out my frustration on your mailbox on my way home in a few hours.


C'mon down the road. You Want Coffee OR stronger?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Another beautiful morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> C'mon down the road. You Want Coffee OR stronger?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol Coffee but it'll likely be around noontime. Gotta go look for vulchers.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Montecristo #3 Square Pressed....media noche?
> 
> From the @*Gumby-cr* tupper....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espresso, bitter Chocolate and the foot smoke is intoxicating! Thanks Adam!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


As always I'm glad you enjoyed it :grin2:That was a Media Noche too btw. The second band must have fallen off.


----------



## mpomario

RP Decade en Londsdale. 95% Rh this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

That was probably the first NC Monte I enjoyed in a while. Seems the mainline is not what it was 20 years ago.....


Gumby-cr said:


> As always I'm glad you enjoyed it :grin2:That was a Media Noche too btw. The second band must have fallen off.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&C time gents ! Mugs up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padilla Miami LE 2010 with fresh Sumatra


----------



## tazdvl

SilkyJ said:


> Yes I'm a firefighter and we're really short staffed right now so we're having to work a ridiculous amount of overtime. I'm in the middle of working 7 out of 8 days, 24 hr shifts. We normally work 24 and off 48 and if at a slow station get to sleep at night. Unfortunately I got moved to an ambulance at a busier station a while back due to the staffing problems and new management so not much rest for me. The money is nice, but you kind of get burned ot after awhile.


Hey @Hickorynut, why didn't you tell me @SilkyJ was in your line of work. 96 hour shifts makes him a captive victim!

And Hick....Silky mentioned money. I think they'll actually pay you to do that!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## ScottyB

Nub Connie, very nice. This is the third Nub I have tried, and I have enjoyed them all.


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Hey @Hickorynut, why didn't you tell me @SilkyJ was in your line of work. 96 hour shifts makes him a captive victim!
> 
> And Hick....Silky mentioned money. I think they'll actually pay you to do that!
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


What? Pay to play? 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo

ScottyB said:


> Nub Connie, very nice. This is the third Nub I have tried, and I have enjoyed them all.


The Cameroon with a couple months rest has been one of my favorite smokes since day one and can be had for under $3.


----------



## Maxh92

From a local BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Pregame Smoke. Go Panthers!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Courtesy of @blackrabbit. Color me surprised because I wasn't expecting much out of these little coronets. Thanks again for the tin.


----------



## Olecharlie

A small after lunch treat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This RP San Andreas is goooood, not something i would normally pick up


----------



## Rusty Nail

This while watching the Chiefs vs the Steelers.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Perdomo Champagne robusto. It’s got about 15 months rest on it & has lost some of the honey sweetness that I like in these. But still not bad. I haven’t been able to smoke cigars or a pipe for awhile, so I’m trying to smoke up some of these sticks while they’re still decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genomez

My first Recluse at a B&M. Of course, I blacked out my wife's toes to protect the innocent.


----------



## TexaSmoke

AVO Syncro Nicaragua from @disco_potato
Great stick from an awesome BOTL. Thanks, Dave


----------



## tazdvl

Keeping with my @craig_o Sunday mornings, here is another from him. 








Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve

It's already 100° out.








Not pictured is my box fan blowing hot air on my back.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## hedjemunkee

Yummy








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

tazdvl said:


> Keeping with my @craig_o Sunday mornings, here is another from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
> 
> It's already 100° out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is my box fan blowing hot air on my back.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Looks like another Phoenix neighborhood

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Where's the cup o nails to chew on?

Not many fond memories of AZ......cept maybe Apache Junction and a party at Stevie Nicks ranch 


tazdvl said:


> Keeping with my @craig_o Sunday mornings, here is another from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
> 
> It's already 100° out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is my box fan blowing hot air on my back.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

hedjemunkee said:


> Yummy
> View attachment 228132
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I see someone uses a colibri v-cutter

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Umbagog with @greasemonger. Great cigar...even better company....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## awk6898

Caldwell Yellow Cake









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yep my favorite MF the 1922 thanks to @genomez.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> My first Recluse at a B&M. Of course, I blacked out my wife's toes to protect the innocent.


What no infused for her today?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sobremesa


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> What no infused for her today?


Yep, she went with an Acid lol


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Yep, she went with an Acid lol


Kuba Kuba?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Lawless with a cup of Kona,


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Umbagog with @*greasemonger*. Great cigar...even better company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Heck yeah man no doubt. Forgot a pick of my gar but its all good. Awesome spread you've got there hick, and you have no idea how bad I needed that cup of coffee. I felt like a wet dog after the soggy walk in woods this morning.


----------



## BOSSTANK

S&W said:


> Pregame Smoke. Go Panthers!


Gave ya a like cause good cigar... but I hate the Pantherers except for Luke Kuechly. 

Go Saints!


----------



## genomez

My first Hiram & Solomon Master Mason :.


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Kuba Kuba?


I was just corrected. It's a Tatiana Chocolate.


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> I was just corrected. It's a Tatiana Chocolate.


Rock on girl!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Never had this happen to a Davidoff before. First time for everything.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

UBC03 said:


> I see someone uses a colibri v-cutter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Definitely. Been my favorite way since I bought it. Clean cut and smooth draw.


----------



## Tulse

Steady through the Kristoff sampler....


----------



## ScottyB

Diesel Wicked. Not as full as I was expecting, but great flavor.


----------



## Rondo

Ezra Zion Mexican Hot Chocolate 
Got a bundle of these last week and dry boxed this single for four days. Similar to their last release, chocolate, cinnamon, espresso and malt. The difference I taste is praline. I don't find sweetness often in the EZs. 
Congrats to those who also jumped on this.


----------



## Joe Sticks

UBC03 said:


> I see someone uses a colibri v-cutter


Me too. I use that cutter probably 90% of the time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

A very rare weekend smoke. V Lancero.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Punch Pita rounding off a rare two cigar day for me. Florence still dropping lots of rain here. Great excuse to hang out in the man cave to smoke and read.


----------



## porchsmoke

One week until my cruise. Let's hope this one is better and faster than last week.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nomad Nestor Miranda Collection- Connecticut

This is a good smoke, im diggin it. Blended in the My Father factory.
I have really been into Connecticut wrappers lately, I used to not care for them as much. Cant wait to try the other cigars Nomad has to offer.

Tasting notes etc...
Cigar Review: Nestor Miranda Collection Connecticut | Toasted Foot | Cigar News & Reviews


----------



## Rabidawise

Four Kicks Maduro LE 2018 lancero


----------



## Maxh92

LC 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Trying to ride out this storm. Power just came back on... Hoping our bridge will be there in the morning.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## tazdvl

huffer33 said:


> Trying to ride out this storm. Power just came back on... Hoping our bridge will be there in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Stay in touch, brother. I'm concerned about all of you guys in the path of Florence.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Westside Threat

Damn. Good luck


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Found a mystery stick mixed in with a tray of my 'nice' La Paulina's, pigtail cap and a closed foot, sweet cream and light spice so far pretty sure the wrapper is Ecuadorian shade,


----------



## Hickorynut

Been wanting to try these....La Perla Habana 1515 ....courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Thanks fellas!

First light bout killed me with the pepper explosion, but it's settling down now and I can pick out the AJ influence and some sweet tobacco hints.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Been wanting to try these....La Perla Habana 1515 ....courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Thanks fellas!
> 
> First light bout killed me with the pepper explosion, but it's settling down now and I can pick out the AJ influence and some sweet tobacco hints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Nice! Nothing quite like an eye watering kick to the sinuses!


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> Trying to ride out this storm. Power just came back on... Hoping our bridge will be there in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Good luck. Hope all of y'all on the eastern sea boatd are ok

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> Been wanting to try these....La Perla Habana 1515 ....courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Thanks fellas!
> 
> First light bout killed me with the pepper explosion, but it's settling down now and I can pick out the AJ influence and some sweet tobacco hints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sounds great. No really. It does.


----------



## kacey

La Creme. On the balcony of thos smoke free resort. Never was good at following the rules.
And a Camacho triple maduro from my morning walk.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Olivia G maddy


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Sounds great. No really. It does.


For the price point on these I am pleasantly surprised. The construction and burn are on point (even in the rain). Nice pepper on the retro and sweet tobacco...not like sweetened tip....I think this would be great with a rum or Oban scotch....but alas I am on call... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

tazdvl said:


> Stay in touch, brother. I'm concerned about all of you guys in the path of Florence.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!





Westside Threat said:


> Damn. Good luck





kacey said:


> Good luck. Hope all of y'all on the eastern sea boatd are ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks everybody. Our hose is well up the hill from there so we should be OK... just worried about getting out later.


----------



## Westside Threat

Brass knuckles black & El Dorado 15. Love this rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

These have improved dramatically in terms of burn. They are very rustic but are beginning to get an oily sheen on the wrapper. Still love them. 







These have improved as well. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

disco_potato said:


> A very rare weekend smoke. V Lancero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Those are box worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Ave Maria while enjoying a walk in Carlsbad. This smelled like Copenhagen when I first took it out of the cello, definitely a first. Turned out to be a good stick. Courtesy of @akpreacherplayz thanks brother.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> Ave Maria while enjoying a walk in Carlsbad. This smelled like Copenhagen when I first took it out of the cello, definitely a first. Turned out to be a good stick. Courtesy of @akpreacherplayz thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Get a pint at Pizza Port for me while in Carlsbad.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

csk415 said:


> Sounds great. No really. It does.


That was a damn good smoke which is why I bought a box. I was told they smoke even better at 6 months.


----------



## WNYTony

Today's smokes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown Reserve and Sumatra for breakfast


----------



## msmith1986

Good thing I just got in 5 more robusto's and have 5 more of these perfecto's on the way. Always top notch. #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and French Roast with my buddy Sig









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Black Six

Finally for #5 of 5, we come to the LAdC Noblesse Regency (robusto). The rarest (supposedly) and the most expensive (undeniably) of the LAdC line. Is it good? Yes. Without question. Is it worth the price tag? In my opinion, no. I like even the stock LAdC far more. Now, it could be that the quality of this blend is just lost on me. I'm willing to admit that's entirely possible... I like bourbon more than scotch, and I'd rather eat a cheeseburger than a steak, so my tastes may just be too simple to really appreciate this cigar. I don't know.

I do know that I really enjoyed smoking through this line and seeing how they compared. I'm planning to do the same in October with every Fuente I could get my hands on. That'll be in the Fuente thread.


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Boheme from @OneStrangeOne
I bought 10 of these a few months ago. Smoked one ROTT, sent out 6 in various packages, and laid 3 down. This one has 14 months and is far superior to the ROTT stick. Thanks, Nathan. I'll leave the others down at least this long. Fine stick it turned into.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Found a mystery stick mixed in with a tray of my 'nice' La Paulina's, pigtail cap and a closed foot, sweet cream and light spice so far pretty sure the wrapper is Ecuadorian shade,
> View attachment 228162


Kind of looks like a EZ Makin Bacon.


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> d.Uncut and French Roast with my buddy Sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Damn Hick, you had me looking around for a semi-auto pistol...then I saw the dog.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## ScottyB

I have discovered that I love a good Connie in the morning.


----------



## disco_potato

LGC R Black Maduro.

Donkey sized, coffee and chocolate flavored.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Primer Mundo La Hermandad

Maduro Monday (also qualifies on thrifty Thursday)

If you've seen these go up for a buck or two on cigarpage and wondered if it was a dog rocket, its really not. I've had a few and they have all been decent. In my opinion, these should be smoked once acclimated. The flavors aren't big and bold and really don't need time to rest and mature. It's good, cheap humi filler and is great with morning coffee. If you smoke 3 cigars a week, dont buy these. If you smoke 2-3 a day, these are great for the buck a piece I get them for.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Westside Threat said:


> Get a pint at Pizza Port for me while in Carlsbad.


Pizza Port! Great pizza, great beer. Been to the one in San Clemente a few times.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Primer Mundo La Hermandad
> 
> Maduro Monday (also qualifies on thrifty Thursday)
> 
> If you've seen these go up for a buck or two on cigarpage and wondered if it was a dog rocket, its really not. I've had a few and they have all been decent. In my opinion, these should be smoked once acclimated. The flavors aren't big and bold and really don't need time to rest and mature. It's good, cheap humi filler and is great with morning coffee. If you smoke 3 cigars a week, dont buy these. If you smoke 2-3 a day, these are great for the buck a piece I get them for.


Good to know! I've got one from @Olecharlie that I've been eyeing!


----------



## Shaver702

Stogiepuffer said:


> What did you think of that one? I used to smoke those weekly about 3 years ago. Not sure I would enjoy them now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was pretty good. But I wasn't expecting the boldness/strength of it. I would smoke another one. The strength was def. a wow.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Thanks to @kacey for giving me the chance to try one of these...waaay out of my wheel house... I know a ton love them tho.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

La Boheme

I'm not sure how this made the top 25. Not bad by any means, nice blends of spice and cream, but easily forgettable. Maybe some rest will do it good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoked one of these today with 14 months. It was good, but not top 25 good. I got the same flavors you did, but almost dead center it got this overpowering floral note that would have caused me to put the stick out if it had hung around much longer. Other than that, it was a solid smoke. Worth the price paid when I got them, which was $40 for a 10 pack and came with $20 in CI bucks.


disco_potato said:


> La Boheme
> 
> I'm not sure how this made the top 25. Not bad by any means, nice blends of spice and cream, but easily forgettable. Maybe some rest will do it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Round 1










Round 2










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks for this good strong stick @WNYTony 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

Fuente Monday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unlimited with Costa Rican


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro Rothschild #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

From the @Gumby-cr tupper.

La Barba Red label. Prelight was red-hot cinnamon candy...I kid you not.

A nice smooth smoke. The Corojo in this blend is easy to pick out. What a treat!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Tulse

Warped with my shiny-new, warranty-replaced Xikar that showed up in the mail today.


----------



## Olecharlie

BLT Bishops Blend and small pour of Bob Dylans Heavens Door!


----------



## huffer33

Storm is breaking up... Looks like we came through fine.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Storm is breaking up... Looks like we came through fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Glad to hear! A lot of devastation in N and S Carolina...


----------



## mpomario

FDLA.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Four kicks Madduro for the walk and a Guardian of the Farm with a bottle of wine on the beach









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mabachito at halftime









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger

PDR 1878 Oscuro deserted island stick urban tacticool hunting roof squirrels earlier, and a Perdomo Maduro to wind down currently with a couple good brews. What a long day.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Roma Craft CroMagnon Firecracker for maduro Monday. 
Got these in a trade with @Olecharlie and they are not disappointing at all!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I think its safe to say that the Roma Craft CroMagnon Firecracker is a hit both in flavor and build quality.


----------



## WNYTony

OSOK for Monday Night foosball


----------



## Black Six

My favorite short smoke. Cheap, and damn tasty. I wish I got a chance to have one of these more often, but the upside is that the box I've got should still last a good long while.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


>


Who makes those and where do you get yours from? I've seen that stick a couple of times now and it's got me interested in finding out more about it. Thanks in advance for any info BOSS.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tulse said:


> Warped with my shiny-new, warranty-replaced Xikar that showed up in the mail today.
> View attachment 228192


I've got one of those lighters too and one of the torches kinda spits and sputters from time to time but I don't use it that often. Why did you have to send yours in?


----------



## BOSSTANK

LeatherNeck said:


> Who makes those and where do you get yours from? I've seen that stick a couple of times now and it's got me interested in finding out more about it. Thanks in advance for any info BOSS.


Got mine from Privada Cigar Club monthly box... Ranflajo, 5 1/2 by 50 aged 2 years. Was a very good smoke imo... only had one but I wouldn't mind a few more. Made by Room101.

Here's some on sale:
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-cigars/1512442/

Here's a good review on it:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Black Six

BOSSTANK said:


> Got mine from Privada Cigar Club monthly box... Ranflajo, 5 1/2 by 50 aged 2 years. Was a very good smoke imo... only had one but I wouldn't mind a few more. Made by Room101.
> 
> Here's some on sale:
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-cigars/1512442/
> 
> Here's a good review on it:


Holts has them for less than half of what CI is charging

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html



LeatherNeck said:


> Who makes those and where do you get yours from? I've seen that stick a couple of times now and it's got me interested in finding out more about it. Thanks in advance for any info BOSS.


Same. I'm game for a box split.


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Got mine from Privada Cigar Club monthly box... Ranflajo, 5 1/2 by 50 aged 2 years. Was a very good smoke imo... only had one but I wouldn't mind a few more. Made by Room101.
> 
> Here's some on sale:
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-cigars/1512442/
> 
> Here's a good review on it:


I wonder who makes them for Room 101 though? As far as I know Room 101 used to be made by Davidoff but that deal is gone, so I'm not sure who picked up to make them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> I wonder who makes them for Room 101 though? As far as I know Room 101 used to be made by Davidoff but that deal is gone, so I'm not sure who picked up to make them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ok, they must've picked back up where they left off when Booth said he was coming back to cigars. The Davidoff website has all the Room 101 stuff on it. I also found these cheap Zino's on there, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Got mine from Privada Cigar Club monthly box... Ranflajo, 5 1/2 by 50 aged 2 years. Was a very good smoke imo... only had one but I wouldn't mind a few more. Made by Room101.
> 
> Here's some on sale:
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-cigars/1512442/
> 
> Here's a good review on it:


Thanks brother! Looks like one I may try in the near future.



Black Six said:


> Holts has them for less than half of what CI is charging
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html
> 
> Same. I'm game for a box split.


Wow! They are MUCH cheaper there ($4-4.50 per). A box split sounds nice, but I'm gonna have to hold off for a few weeks. I'll get with you when I'm able to pull the trigger.



msmith1986 said:


> Ok, they must've picked back up where they left off when Booth said he was coming back to cigars. The Davidoff website has all the Room 101 stuff on it. I also found these cheap Zino's on there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, looks like they're made by Matt Booth. That makes me more interested and eager to try them out. Damn medical bills got me sidelined! I might have to wash dishes somewhere to get some pocket money.:vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

Starting my day with a 4.5 Nightcrawler. This one is great. I've found out they are offensively disgusting with any less than a year on them. So I'm not sure if they use young tobacco or what.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Just a quickie before the work day begins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> Ok, they must've picked back up where they left off when Booth said he was coming back to cigars. The Davidoff website has all the Room 101 stuff on it. I also found these cheap Zino's on there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


After a chat with him a couple weeks back, he told me that basically he's out from under Davidoff. They just market the stuff made until Jan 2017. When he came back with the T collab everything now is done with Caldwell (distribution) and AJ. He's got another one releasing Friday with cigar dojo, so he's just sort of bouncing around.


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> After a chat with him a couple weeks back, he told me that basically he's out from under Davidoff. They just market the stuff made until Jan 2017. When he came back with the T collab everything now is done with Caldwell (distribution) and AJ. He's got another one releasing Friday with cigar dojo, so he's just sort of bouncing around.


Well that's good to know. Plus I'm sure AJ can produce for a lot cheaper than Davidoff at their Camacho factory too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes and Sumatra for the win!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I think its safe to say that the Roma Craft CroMagnon Firecracker is a hit both in flavor and build quality.


Glad you enjoyed them Tyson, they hold up their name!


----------



## Hickorynut

Foundry Portent and Guatemalan.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Black Six

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow! They are MUCH cheaper there ($4-4.50 per). A box split sounds nice, but I'm gonna have to hold off for a few weeks. I'll get with you when I'm able to pull the trigger.


 @BOSSTANK mentioned he wouldn't mind having a few more, maybe he'd be interested in throwing in on a box too? Would that make it anymore do-able?

I know how box-splits work in theory, but I've never actually taken part in one so I don't know if that's a dumb idea or not.


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Got mine from Privada Cigar Club monthly box... Ranflajo, 5 1/2 by 50 aged 2 years. Was a very good smoke imo... only had one but I wouldn't mind a few more. Made by Room101.
> 
> Here's some on sale:
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-cigars/1512442/
> 
> Here's a good review on it:


I'm pretty sure I got mine from Holts. They are less than half that CI price. I thoroughly enjoyed the one that I smoked.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

Morning.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## LeatherNeck

Black Six said:


> @BOSSTANK mentioned he wouldn't mind having a few more, maybe he'd be interested in throwing in on a box too? Would that make it anymore do-able?
> 
> I know how box-splits work in theory, but I've never actually taken part in one so I don't know if that's a dumb idea or not.


I'll consider it and get back with you two soon. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning Puffers.


----------



## Tulse

LeatherNeck said:


> I've got one of those lighters too and one of the torches kinda spits and sputters from time to time but I don't use it that often. Why did you have to send yours in?


No spark and the action was mushy. Sent it in. No questions asked. Had a replacement in 10 day. There is a form on Xikar's site to fill out.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Blind review this morning and I guessed it right off the bat. Needless to say, I enjoyed this cigar...which is a first for me.


----------



## skipper469

LeatherNeck said:


> Blind review this morning and I guessed it right off the bat. Needless to say, I enjoyed this cigar...which is a first for me.


I had my first MB3 this past weekend. What a fantastic stick!. I'm going to try another one soon, and if it's as good as the first one, I'll have to spring for a box purchase.


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I wonder who makes them for Room 101 though? As far as I know Room 101 used to be made by Davidoff but that deal is gone, so I'm not sure who picked up to make them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


These aren't made anymore AFAIK and haven't been for a while but they were made by Davidoff at "Agroindustria LAEPE S.A. factory in Danlí, Honduras". Whatever you're seeing out there is likely old stock.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Father #4

Holy hell. Spice like never before morphing into heavy cream after about an inch.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I was having a Davidoff withdrawal, been 3 days haha.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Black Six said:


> @BOSSTANK mentioned he wouldn't mind having a few more, maybe he'd be interested in throwing in on a box too? Would that make it anymore do-able?
> 
> I know how box-splits work in theory, but I've never actually taken part in one so I don't know if that's a dumb idea or not.


Dang, thats Holts price is pretty good.
I would be interested in a 3-way box split and I get to keep the box. I like to collect cigar boxes. :grin2:

If we get 3 people interested, I will order the box today.


----------



## huffer33

Sorry for the false accusation last time @WNYTony and thanks for the stick. Still embarrassed by that... This one is quite enjoyable and verified LOL.

Blue skies back today. Haven't been able to see the mountain for quite some time. It always looks wimpy in pictures but it is 5500 ft at the top.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Westside Threat

msmith1986 said:


> Starting my day with a 4.5 Nightcrawler. This one is great. I've found out they are offensively disgusting with any less than a year on them. So I'm not sure if they use young tobacco or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Interesting feedback about them being disgusting with less than a year. I absolutely HATED the one I smoked, maybe it just needed more time down.


----------



## Rabidawise

disco_potato said:


> These aren't made anymore AFAIK and haven't been for a while but they were made by Davidoff at "Agroindustria LAEPE S.A. factory in Danlí, Honduras". Whatever you're seeing out there is likely old stock.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I had heard/read the same thing. My B&M has these and the Johnny Tobacconauts. I was going to try them before grabbing some of these from Holt's.


----------



## huffer33

Just get them while you can guys... They are gooood

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Morning Puffers.


Uummm Dr Pepper!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

A proper stick today, hoping for some proper rain tomorrow...it may be the last 105+ degree day this year. Should be down in the low 90's tomorrow...this retro is something else!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras Black Cross,


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> Interesting feedback about them being disgusting with less than a year. I absolutely HATED the one I smoked, maybe it just needed more time down.


A year and a half ago I smoked one that I had for 6 mo and I was offended by how terrible it was, especially with the price of them. 6 mo later I smoked the other one I bought and it was great. Which is why I have very little respect for DE, because I feel for the price of their smokes they should use tobacco aged longer or age the cigars before the sell them. There's plenty of good cigars out there for half the price that are great as soon as they're acclimated. Just my opinion and observations.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next up...a new for me...not to shabby! A bit of a wavy burn but nothing I needed a torch for! Bad principles, cleansing my palate with SoCo and rockstar in between sticks....teeth are a bit numb...not sure if it's the strong sticks or the 100% tho.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from Marvin Ruiz in Reno NV, this thing puts out a lot of smoke lol but its good


----------



## GOT14U

is he the one at the illusion lounge?


Fusion said:


> A Custom from Marvin Ruiz in Reno NV, this thing puts out a lot of smoke lol but its good


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> is he the one at the illusion lounge?


No, thats Dion Golito


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> Dang, thats Holts price is pretty good.
> I would be interested in a 3-way box split and I get to keep the box. I like to collect cigar boxes. :grin2:
> 
> If we get 3 people interested, I will order the box today.


Any particular boxes or types you like? I have quite a few I'm not doing anything with. At some point I could send them to you if you want them.


----------



## genomez

I like this one...


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this ain't to shabby! Got this from a fella on FakeBooK!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## disco_potato

Sweet cedar, cream, bit of spice.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tuesday Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

For a TaT, this ain't to bad! Thanks @WNYTony ..wish I was stoned and drunk but damn it I got a family! Some of you will get that!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Tulse

Some of my personal oldest cigars @ about 8 months. And it is seriously good. I wish I had more patience or a time helicopter. This whole aging game sucks.


----------



## porchsmoke

First one of these. Starting out with a good flavor









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time, not really digging it so far.


----------



## Mike2147

About 11 months on this one.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

An old favorite!


----------



## huffer33

Evening folks.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BKurt

Lasted a whole day before lighting one up lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> An old favorite!


Such a tasty little stick. I'm down to my last one and need to pick some more up.


----------



## Olecharlie

skipper469 said:


> Such a tasty little stick. I'm down to my last one and need to pick some more up.


Not that long ago you could pick these up for $135-$150 for a box of 50. Haven't seen a good deal lately.


----------



## kacey

Two today.
BLTC Royalty. Cigar had construction issues and was just pure schwann pepper for the first third. Not a big fan.
Diesel. Is current smoke not bad.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

I hate that this is my last one but I love these thangs. I have to get more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yes, these suck very little after a year of rest!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## lex61

Bourbon and bourbon. I haven't met an EZ that I haven't liked yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Honduran house blend. Lovely.


----------



## Rondo

Chief Cool Arrow 
A great blind box buy per the recommendation of @Sprouthog









If I had smoked it blind, I'd bet it was an LP9. 
P.S. They're 1/3 the price.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Esteban Carreras Black Cross,
> View attachment 228254


That's one I haven't seen in a long time. I did a quick search to see if they were still available for purchase and it seems almost all stock is out. Some "mom and pop" shops still have them, but I've never done business with them. How far into your humi did you have to dig for that fella? LOL



GOT14U said:


> Damn this ain't to shabby! Got this from a fella on FakeBooK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Three different wrappers on one smoke, must be some sort of tasting session deal. At least they put the Connie up 1st in the quickest burning part of the cigar so that you can breeze right through it. (That was a dig on Connies, I know exactly why it's 1st.)


----------



## mpomario

Burning through em. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Rondo said:


> Chief Cool Arrow
> 
> A great blind box buy per the recommendation of @Sprouthog
> 
> View attachment 228278
> 
> 
> If I had smoked it blind, I'd bet it was an LP9.
> 
> P.S. They're 1/3 the price.


Glad you're enjoying them. I appreciated the heads up on those. They were a steal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Yes, these suck very little after a year of rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I don't think that they suck ever. I like those under 6 months better than a year or more. After a year they seem to loose alot of their punch that makes them interesting. IMHO



mpomario said:


> Burning through em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With those, that ain't hard to do!


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK

genomez said:


> Any particular boxes or types you like? I have quite a few I'm not doing anything with. At some point I could send them to you if you want them.


I appreciate it man that's very nice of you but at the moment I'm trying to figure out how to get more room haha... the ones I have so far are taking over my closet... maybe one day :wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Regius Maduro from @BKurt in the PIF.
These things are box worthy is the price is right. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Caldwell The T

Toast, Butter, Orange/Citrus, Black Pepper

Pretty tasty stick...


----------



## WNYTony

Well, it is Tuesday !


----------



## Black Six

Man these are good. I grabbed a ton of them from cigarpage about a year ago. They're starting to get interesting. This one is just DUMPING smoke like crazy. I feel like I'm sitting in the middle of a campfire.


----------



## msmith1986

Morning all. Robusto and Costa Rican. These are always good with proper rest.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Hump Day....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning y'all 
Lot 23 with Sumatra


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Morning y'all
> 
> Lot 23 with Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 228304


Willing to bet that lot 23 is an original release haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Willing to bet that lot 23 is an original release haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha! You lose! I go through these fast enough that none have made it past about a year and a half! 
It's possible I might have a few different OR laying around here somewhere &#128522;


----------



## LeatherNeck

Black Six said:


> Man these are good. I grabbed a ton of them from cigarpage about a year ago. They're starting to get interesting. This one is just DUMPING smoke like crazy. I feel like I'm sitting in the middle of a campfire.


Those are fantastic! And I'll be a monkey's uncle, I thought I was out, but I found the last one the other day. I bought a bunch of them around May of last year and broke my normal SOP by not letting them rest for at least 6 months first. I tested one at 3 months and after that the others didn't stand a chance of staying in the humi. Now, every time they go on sale, they sell out quicker than I can get my hands on them. You're gonna blow through them like a teenage girl with daddy's credit card.:wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha! You lose! I go through these fast enough that none have made it past about a year and a half!
> 
> It's possible I might have a few different OR laying around here somewhere


Okay I will send out your winnings sometime soon 

Walked right into that trap you did....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Okay I will send out your winnings sometime soon
> 
> Walked right into that trap you did....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn, So it's like that eh? And I thought we were buds!


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## LeatherNeck

@OneStrangeOne inspired me to grab an Esteban Carreras this morning so I grabbed this Chupa Cabra that @JtAv8tor put in last years Pass. BEEFY!


----------



## disco_potato

Serie V Maduro Especial. San Andres wrapped as opposed to the regular Habano.
Spice, coffee, wood, leather on top of sweet, dark chocolate.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BV560 Today


----------



## huffer33

Coronado Toro.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## talisker10

Padron maduro 3000 after a long day


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel corona. Home for the day, yay.














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

talisker10 said:


> Padron maduro 3000 after a long day


Good seeing you posting up some stogies bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Black Honey courtesy of @Jankjr

Pepper and floral notes. Sweetness really ramped up in the 2nd half.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ The Collective.


----------



## genomez

AJF Bellas Artes


----------



## greasemonger

Ave Maria Immaculata finally in the shade at work for another hour and a half in Grovetown, GA


----------



## Pag#11

genomez said:


> AJF Bellas Artes


Very good sticks. What ya think?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Pag#11 said:


> Very good sticks. What ya think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed it. I have to say I like the maduro even more.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Costa Rican


----------



## huffer33

Okay I'm actually in the pocket now. Another fine stick from a fine Brother @WNYTony. I think all told we as a group have smoked more of his cigars than he has in the past week...

Kitchen is all trimmed in and the vent sucks and blows.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## genomez

Recluse Draconian


----------



## Hickorynut

This gem of a La Careme from the @Gumby-cr tupper.

Dessert is served......









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Umbagog while I wait outside for the UPS driver who probably isn't coming today. It's dropped down to the mid 60's here which is nice.


----------



## ScottyB

Pretty good solid smoke, but not a lot going on flavor-wise.


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, So it's like that eh? And I thought we were buds!


Best buds !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> This gem of a La Careme from the @*Gumby-cr* tupper.
> 
> Dessert is served......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Those are gooood :grin2: Is the Gumby tupper made of clay and green? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Those are gooood :grin2: Is the Gumby tupper made of clay and green? :vs_laugh:


Close.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Close.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Perfect travel humidor :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Officially my # 1 Maduro! Paired with Balvenie Double-wood 17 year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

AJ Hoyo La Amistad Silver 
Courtesy of @mpomario Thank you 
Back in LA after a great trip to SD









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lots of E. Carreras getting burned here lately. Here's another one up in smoke. Covenant may be my favorite EC offering.


----------



## BKurt

Note to self: buy more of these... 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed a nice RP Super Ligero while mowing today.

Ryan


----------



## BKurt

TexaSmoke said:


> Regius Maduro from @BKurt in the PIF.
> These things are box worthy is the price is right. Really enjoyed this one.


Glad you enjoyed it.. they are good and don't get much attention round here..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Palina Family Series from @selpo
All of these LPFS have been just fantastic.


----------



## BKurt

Olecharlie said:


> Officially my # 1 Maduro! Paired with Balvenie Double-wood 17 year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is like number one on my "really need to smoke next " list... I keep hearing great things about it.... My Local B&Ms don't have it -- need to sack up and order a few

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Just an amazing stick! The burn line was like a razor all the way down. Thick caramel creamy smoke. Ash fell half and half. I've only had the Ashton VSG and the symmetry, but both were stellar. I need to try the ESG.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Triple Maduro,


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro,
> 
> View attachment 228362


Must be an older one! Very different from the one I had with the giant band.


----------



## GOT14U

BKurt said:


> Note to self: buy more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


One of the best sticks on the market, and pretty budget friendly!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Fratello Navetta courtesy of @TreySC


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> This gem of a La Careme from the @Gumby-cr tupper.
> 
> Dessert is served......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Well crap, I need these..love that vitola. CI isn't offering a discount. Anyone know the Famous discount code?


----------



## TreySC

WNYTony said:


> Fratello Navetta courtesy of @TreySC


How was it?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ultra no 9 and a splash of Benrinnes 19










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

TreySC said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Great, a little milder than the original but I liked it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

BG Meyer Standard Issue, been resting 4 years...

Cream, roasted red peppers, citrus, bread, oak, sweet earth, sea salt tang

Yum


----------



## BOSSTANK

skipper469 said:


> Just an amazing stick! The burn line was like a razor all the way down. Thick caramel creamy smoke. Ash fell half and half. I've only had the Ashton VSG and the symmetry, but both were stellar. I need to try the ESG.


The ESG is great imo...


----------



## msmith1986

Uncut and Columbian this morning. There is an 'and' in that sentence, lol. It's a perfect shorts and t-shirt 61° here this morning, I was dying in the hot sun yesterday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Bellas Artes and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Found this La Floridita Premium in @kacey and the sunshine band greatest hits tupper. I'd like to know it's age....cause it definitely smokes like it has some.

Barnyard and hay prelight, it's smoking like a honduran....and reminds me of Ashton. Holy moly they are priced right!

#ThriftyThursday fo sho'









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro,
> View attachment 228362


 is love to know why Davidoff felt the need to rebrand these.... That label is CLASSY!!


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Found this La Floridita Premium in @*kacey* and the sunshine band greatest hits tupper. I'd like to know it's age....cause it definitely smokes like it has some.
> 
> Barnyard and hay prelight, it's smoking like a honduran....and reminds me of Ashton. Holy moly they are priced right!
> 
> #ThriftyThursday fo sho'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


2 Months probably closer to 3 but the receipt, shipped order, in my email is from July 9.


----------



## Tulse

Sampler wind down....


----------



## hedjemunkee

Liga Muerte from Cigars Daily








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This has been in my Tup for a while, Since its thrifty Thursday thought i would give it a try, Joya just dont do it for me and this one is no exception


----------



## PTAaron

This was last night's smoke... started out really harsh, then got tasty, then harsh again... ended on "pretty tasty". Wouldn't buy it again, but didn't hate it.

Moon looked cool last night while I was smoking it:


----------



## msmith1986

4x38 #ThriftyThursday










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Alec Bradley tempus









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Time to find out what the fuss is all about. With a cup of death wish.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

kacey said:


> Alec Bradley tempus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Only ever had one, but twas a great smoke.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tatuaje Skinny Monster compliments of @TexaSmoke thanks brother


----------



## greasemonger

Some brand myself nor google seems to have heard of...Al-Hala Dominican "premium cigar". It came in a sampler from a smaller shop near the house. Not good, but not as bad as I expected it to be, especially since its been in my pocket all day lol.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> Time to find out what the fuss is all about. With a cup of death wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Ok vitamin n seekers.. I smoke like a chimney all day every day. If i don't have a cigar, pipe, or cigarette lit, I'm about to light one. This is the first cigar since my first month of cigar smoking that made me woozy. I know it's been said before, but thought it worth mentioning again.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok vitamin n seekers.. I smoke like a chimney all day every day. If i don't have a cigar, pipe, or cigarette lit, I'm about to light one. This is the first cigar since my first month of cigar smoking that made me woozy. I know it's been said before, but thought it worth mentioning again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I'll steer clear of this one for the time being.


----------



## awk6898

C.L.E and some light afternoon reading









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After lunch and continuing the thrifty Thursday theme


----------



## TexaSmoke

Come on, Skip. Dive right in, the water is fine....


skipper469 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll steer clear of this one for the time being.


----------



## disco_potato

Don't remember this one having sweetness as a dominant flavor. It was a desert stick for sure.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry and Costa Rican


----------



## Alrightdriver

That's a shame. It's a fantastic smoke, just eat first and have a sweet drink to hand. I smoked that on a mostly empty stomach with coffee.


skipper469 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll steer clear of this one for the time being.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Finally made it back home after a long shift with little rest and could hear this thing calling my name as soon as I opened the door. Mbombay courtesy of @WNYTony. This is either a really good smoke or I'm just glad to be home. Either way I like it.


----------



## skipper469

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a shame. It's a fantastic smoke, just eat first and have a sweet drink to hand. I smoked that on a mostly empty stomach with coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It's just for the time being. I fire up sticks much more often now that I've sort of developed a tolerance. I want to try some stronger sticks like the Cromagnon and such, but I've had a couple that nearly buckled my legs. I keep some A&W on hand now and try not to smoke anything too strong (that I'm aware of) before a hearty meal. I haven't had any LFD smokes yet, because I know they're full body/full strength, but I look for to them.


----------



## Alrightdriver

skipper469 said:


> It's just for the time being. I fire up sticks much more often now that I've sort of developed a tolerance. I want to try some stronger sticks like the Cromagnon and such, but I've had a couple that nearly buckled my legs. I keep some A&W on hand now and try not to smoke anything too strong (that I'm aware of) before a hearty meal. I haven't had any LFD smokes yet, because I know they're full body/full strength, but I look for to them.


I totally understand. But they is worth it when you are ready.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Edge Battalion, great smoke.


----------



## kacey

skipper469 said:


> It's just for the time being. I fire up sticks much more often now that I've sort of developed a tolerance. I want to try some stronger sticks like the Cromagnon and such, but I've had a couple that nearly buckled my legs. I keep some A&W on hand now and try not to smoke anything too strong (that I'm aware of) before a hearty meal. I haven't had any LFD smokes yet, because I know they're full body/full strength, but I look for to them.


I find that funny I have several boxes of LFD cigars and use them as a casual smoke. Guess that shows how different each person really is in how we react to stimuli.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> I find that funny I have several boxes of LFD cigars and use them as a casual smoke. Guess that shows how different each person really is in how we react to stimuli.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am the same way with LFD. I always hear how strong they are, but they never really strike me as that strong.


----------



## kacey

Smoke number 2 for the day. No idea which one this is off hand but I do recall the person who gave it to me saying what it was. Good smoke hopefully I can get more.
With Templeton 4 year old Rye.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Intemperance Charity. I forgot how much I liked these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Drew Estate Factory Smoke Maduro. Almost has an oval shape to it due it being packaged in a bundle. Anyways onto the short review for the few who are waiting. It's not the prettiest wrapper but I had no construction issues while smoking. Sniffing the wrapper and it reminds me a lot of an Undercrown. No sweetened tip but as soon as I lit it up it immediately reminded me of the Natural Line (coffee infused) by Drew Estate. Maybe they age these in the same room who knows? Coffee,chocolate,and sweet cedary tobacco. 



This was ROTT but I can't believe this is a two dollar cigar. Impressed I am and hopefully the others are just as good. It's not going to wow you with complexity but if you want a cheap stick to smoke and not worry you can't go wrong with this. This also lasted a little over an hour. It's 5x54. I was going to light up the Sungrown tonight but my palate is kinda off since I've smoked 4 cigars already today now. I will be trying one tomorrow and post a little review as well. Cheers :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok vitamin n seekers.. I smoke like a chimney all day every day. If i don't have a cigar, pipe, or cigarette lit, I'm about to light one. This is the first cigar since my first month of cigar smoking that made me woozy. I know it's been said before, but thought it worth mentioning again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep.....that's a gooooood cigar....even better with strong coffee....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

TLD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Rebellion infantrymen. Very good but a bitch to keep lit. Been stored in my humi with 69% packs. I need to get another to see if it's just this one stick because it's good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Box Press Corona? With some age....first one for me.

I'm thinking it won't be the last cause each draw I want more and more...this is Matilde Oscuro meets RP Cuban Blend with only the good parts of each! From the @Gumby-cr tupper with Sumatra









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Nica Libre Box Press Corona? With some age....first one for me.
> 
> I'm thinking it won't be the last cause each draw I want more and more...this is Matilde Oscuro meets RP Cuban Blend with only the good parts of each! From the @*Gumby-cr* tupper with Sumatra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That's the original band. I'm guessing I bought a box of those 6-7 years ago? When they first came out they were compared to a poor mans Padron. That's all I needed to know. Glad ya liked it :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Y'all kill me. In the 90's we'd be lucky to have 3 different boxes. Usually for me that was Partagas, Padilla and La Aurora.....nowadays it's a dang smorgasbord...


Gumby-cr said:


> That's the original band. I'm guessing I bought a box of those 6-7 years ago? When they first came out they were compared to a poor mans Padron. That's all I needed to know. Glad ya liked it :grin2:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Liga Privada No.9. - The new, err, Right Size.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## skipper469

SoCal Gunner said:


> Liga Privada No.9. - The new, err, Right Size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Nice choice! I had a Corona Doble XXXXlL size. Always good for killing time.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Yep.....that's a gooooood cigar....even better with strong coffee....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I couldn't agree more. And the coffee was strong. However right now the drambuie is strong lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A Thrifty stick for Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Southern Draw Kudzu, cow ribs, pig ribs, and a butt.


----------



## ScottyB

I've been trying hard to keep my hands off these... I have no willpower.


----------



## porchsmoke

One more work day before vacation starts. Let's celebrate early.

Pic won't load - Liga t52


----------



## Dran

Oliva G and a real root beer! Weather finally broke! Thanks for the smoke @kacey!


----------



## huffer33

Evening gentlemen.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

FDO courtesy of @JohnUSA in the noob PIF.
Killer on a thrifty Thursday.


----------



## PTAaron

Gumby-cr said:


> Drew Estate Factory Smoke Maduro. Almost has an oval shape to it due it being packaged in a bundle. Anyways onto the short review for the few who are waiting. It's not the prettiest wrapper but I had no construction issues while smoking. Sniffing the wrapper and it reminds me a lot of an Undercrown. No sweetened tip but as soon as I lit it up it immediately reminded me of the Natural Line (coffee infused) by Drew Estate. Maybe they age these in the same room who knows? Coffee,chocolate,and sweet cedary tobacco.
> 
> This was ROTT but I can't believe this is a two dollar cigar. Impressed I am and hopefully the others are just as good. It's not going to wow you with complexity but if you want a cheap stick to smoke and not worry you can't go wrong with this. This also lasted a little over an hour. It's 5x54. I was going to light up the Sungrown tonight but my palate is kinda off since I've smoked 4 cigars already today now. I will be trying one tomorrow and post a little review as well. Cheers :grin2:


Nice! Thanks for the review. I'm glad I put the order in


----------



## Tulse

Alrightdriver said:


> Alrightdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find out what the fuss is all about. With a cup of death wish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ok vitamin n seekers.. I smoke like a chimney all day every day. If i don't have a cigar, pipe, or cigarette lit, I'm about to light one. This is the first cigar since my first month of cigar smoking that made me woozy. I know it's been said before, but thought it worth mentioning
Click to expand...

That one hit me hard, too. Second maybe to the 601 green label that nearly sent me to the moon's ER.


----------



## porchsmoke

porchsmoke said:


> One more work day before vacation starts. Let's celebrate early.
> 
> Pic won't load - Liga t52


Good stuff








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rosado King T from @kacey
Like a magnum R on steroids. Love me some Fuente.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ez 1611,


----------



## tazdvl

Thrifty Thursday - John Bull Bulldog

These are ROTT. They are mild and mellow. The draw is good. Perfect burn line. No relights or touch ups. Worst I can say about it is that it was one dimensional and didn't change at all through the entire cigar.

Not bad for under $2 each. 









Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## greasemonger

You know its been a long day when you're enjoying the heck out of a factory throwouts #49. Who knew the symptoms of heat exhaustion closely mimic those of a bad hangover? My coworker was literally useless ALL day and almost got us an OSHA recordable for it, and all before 11am and 80°F. Pansies.


----------



## WNYTony

LC '16


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Skull Crusher and Sumatra to jumpstart the weekend!


----------



## Hickorynut

Fond of the JDN offering, so this Merciless in the @kacey and the sunshine band mix is the order of the day. Another one I has wanted to try.... thanks fellas









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

Headley Grande Drumstick courtesy of @mrolland5500

Nutty, woody, and spice to round it out. Gooood.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Had to try one before the other 4 get a nap. Sin Compromiso. I haven't had a cigar coat my palate like this did in awhile. FULL body and medium strength until the last third. Another stick in the Saka line that is nothing like his other blends. Me likes a lot. Just wish they weren't so expensive and hard to come by. Will be interesting to see how one of these is in a few months :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

This behemoth Fuente, its a Hemingway 8.5x54 "In between the lines"


----------



## JtAv8tor

And trying the New 15 anni Tat.. peppery start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> This behemoth Fuente, its a Hemingway 8.5x54 "In between the lines"


Between the lines is the dual colored wrapper perfecto and Hemingways have black on the band. This one has green on the band so I'm guessing it's the Chateau Royal Salute 7.5x54.


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> Between the lines is the dual colored wrapper perfecto and Hemingways have black on the band. This one has green on the band so I'm guessing it's the Chateau Royal Salute 7.5x54.


Well i could have the name wrong but i can measure good lol, its 8.5x54, i did look it up and the only 1 that size was a "in between the lines"


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> Between the lines is the dual colored wrapper perfecto and Hemingways have black on the band. This one has green on the band so I'm guessing it's the Chateau Royal Salute 7.5x54.


This is where i got the info

https://translate.google.com/transl...goodgeek.com/herfindex/fuente.htm&prev=search


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> Well i could have the name wrong but i can measure good lol, its 8.5x54, i did look it up and the only 1 that size was a "in between the lines"


Between the lines is a 4.5x54. Only huge hemingway is a 9x52 but again, that would be a black accented band. Hemingways are perfectos and yours looks to be a parejo.



Fusion said:


> This is where i got the info
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...goodgeek.com/herfindex/fuente.htm&prev=search


Oh, I see. I can't find anything elsewhere about a "in-between the lines", just "between the lines".


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> Between the lines is a 4.5x54. Only huge hemingway is a 9x52 but again, that would be a black accented band. Hemingways are perfectos and yours looks to be a parejo.


Seems from the link i posted there were 2 sizes for the in between the lines 4.5x54 and 8.5x54


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night










This morning EZ Chocolate Milk with a cup of EZ Makin Bacon










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BKurt

disco_potato said:


> Between the lines is a 4.5x54. Only huge hemingway is a 9x52 but again, that would be a black accented band. Hemingways are perfectos and yours looks to be a parejo.
> 
> Oh, I see. I can't find anything elsewhere about a "in-between the lines", just "between the lines".


 @Fusion That looks like an AF natural canones? I have the maduro version

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Fusion said:


> Seems from the link i posted there were 2 sizes for the in between the lines 4.5x54 and 8.5x54


Could it be the Fuente Canones? That's a 8.5x52. Green band, parejo, natural wrapper. Looks to add up.

Arturo Fuente Canones Natural - Great Selections of Best Selling Arturo Fuente Cigars


----------



## Fusion

disco_potato said:


> Could it be the Fuente Canones? That's a 8.5x52. Green band, parejo, natural wrapper. Looks to add up.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Canones Natural - Great Selections of Best Selling Arturo Fuente Cigars


Just texed the guy who gave it to me, you guys are right, its a Cajones Natural:grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Last night's: Liga Privada Velvet Rat. 6.5 x 46 of pure joy.

Perhaps a $20 smoke was not the best choice for Thrifty Thursday, but I had a rotten day at work, and knowing that a full lineup of Liga Privadas was waiting for me at the cigar lounge made it all seem a lot better.


----------



## Rabidawise

No pics from last night, but a buddy and I went to the lounge. I bought us a couple of Chief Cool Arrows which were fantastic! He brought us a bottle of 1792 that we sipped on. After the CCA’s he gets up and walks off, I assumed to use the head. A couple of minutes later he comes back with a pair of Opus X Super Belicosos! Seems like cigar lovers are the same no matter where you go! Now I just need to convince him to join Puff!


----------



## Madderduro

Plasencia Alma Fuerte...if u see a hexagonal cigar u have to buy at least one lol...well worth the hype this is a great cigar but definitely not for the lightweights she's got some kick...will get more for sure that is if they can be found


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Havana with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## awk6898

Original EO 601 Blue Label... Not sure how old this thing is, but it's definitely super mellow now.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRenshaw86

Camacho Criollo while i wait for my coals to get hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Made a new friend today... her name is Alice. She's a little crazy. I think I like her 

Need to meet her sisters...


----------



## disco_potato

Aquitane Knuckle Dragger

Never disappoints.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cjmmm47 said:


> Made a new friend today... her name is Alice. She's a little crazy. I think I like her
> 
> Need to meet her sisters...


I think Sir Mix a Lot sang about her sister.


----------



## greypilgrim76

cjmmm47 said:


> Made a new friend today... her name is Alice. She's a little crazy. I think I like her
> 
> Need to meet her sisters...


Betty and Jane are both well worth getting to know!


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Had to try one before the other 4 get a nap. Sin Compromiso. I haven't had a cigar coat my palate like this did in awhile. FULL body and medium strength until the last third. Another stick in the Saka line that is nothing like his other blends. Me likes a lot. Just wish they weren't so expensive and hard to come by. Will be interesting to see how one of these is in a few months :grin2:


Ya that price tag is hard to swallow....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

Weekly board meeting.....Mr Padilla, Mr Kona and myself are present.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## GOT14U

Since I was able to get 5 more of these I decided to burn this Dapper stick to ashes....if you like TaT TAA this this will probably be a stick for you.....

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Oh yeah, it's Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Kidvegas

Jacobs Ladder ROTT just as good as I remembered.....fantastic cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Ballgame and stogie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Axis Mundi.


----------



## greasemonger

Lightest drawing blending sessions I've had yet. Bout choked me on initial light expecting a tight draw. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Attack of the Zombie!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Jacobs Ladder ROTT just as good as I remembered.....fantastic cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one I have never tried....but I hear good things!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Attack of the Zombie!
> 
> View attachment 228486


Some place just got their antidote in today! I'm on the fence if I should buy or not!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Killer stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> Some place just got their antidote in today! I'm on the fence if I should buy or not!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I like the antidote, it's not quite as strong as the zombie, a bit sweeter and a different spice profile, more of a baking spice, if you like the Room 101 spice notes you would probably like the antidote.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like the antidote, it's not quite as strong as the zombie, a bit sweeter and a different spice profile, more of a baking spice, if you like the Room 101 spice notes you would probably like the antidote.


Damn. This thing is killer still!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Travoline

Been a few weeks since my last smoke, sinuses and had a cough I could not shake. Damn I missed my weekend nights!

First Undercrown and I am impressed. I see what the hype about! The 90% plus humidity is most likely causes these burn issues. But good taste and great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Next!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this second! Pairs great with some Penny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> I have one I have never tried....but I hear good things!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You'll not be disappointed. We seem to enjoy many of the same cigars and I'm sure you'll dig it.....definitely doesn't suck lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ya if you were actually in Vegas I'd send you a stick or two...but no....you are all about false advertisement ! LMAO....kid vegas my arse!


Kidvegas said:


> You'll not be disappointed. We seem to enjoy many of the same cigars and I'm sure you'll dig it.....definitely doesn't suck lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Kidvegas said:


> GOT14U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one I have never tried....but I hear good things!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll not be disappointed. We seem to enjoy many of the same cigars and I'm sure you'll dig it.....definitely doesn't suck lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the probably the only cigar I can think of that I absolutely have to buy everytime I see one. I guess I should just suck it up and buy a box.


----------



## Pag#11

H.Uppman Vintage Cameroon. On an evening walk. Courtesy of @kacey









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

MF The Judge 
Haven't had one in a while but it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## WNYTony

Ending this long week with a bang. Roma Craft Firecracker


----------



## BKurt

Illusione CG4: white horse. Tasty stick. Stronger than I expected. Need to try the maduro version next. Hear good things about it









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok vitamin n seekers.. I smoke like a chimney all day every day. If i don't have a cigar, pipe, or cigarette lit, I'm about to light one. This is the first cigar since my first month of cigar smoking that made me woozy. I know it's been said before, but thought it worth mentioning again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I'm the same junkie with N as you as we already know. I smoke a few of those a month in the 4x40 configuration with 2 cigarettes. Maybe it was a rare mood for you? I don't remember those effecting me at all like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Fusion said:


> Seems from the link i posted there were 2 sizes for the in between the lines 4.5x54 and 8.5x54


The In Between the Lines is an extremely limited release cigar that was produced many years ago for the participants of the Fuente sponsored CFC events if my memory serves correctly.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I am the same way with LFD. I always hear how strong they are, but they never really strike me as that strong.


I agree. I think Dunbarton, MF, and AJ are the top 3 mainstream for producing the strongest smokes, LFD comes somewhere after that. I love strong full/full.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> Drew Estate Factory Smoke Maduro. Almost has an oval shape to it due it being packaged in a bundle. Anyways onto the short review for the few who are waiting. It's not the prettiest wrapper but I had no construction issues while smoking. Sniffing the wrapper and it reminds me a lot of an Undercrown. No sweetened tip but as soon as I lit it up it immediately reminded me of the Natural Line (coffee infused) by Drew Estate. Maybe they age these in the same room who knows? Coffee,chocolate,and sweet cedary tobacco.
> 
> This was ROTT but I can't believe this is a two dollar cigar. Impressed I am and hopefully the others are just as good. It's not going to wow you with complexity but if you want a cheap stick to smoke and not worry you can't go wrong with this. This also lasted a little over an hour. It's 5x54. I was going to light up the Sungrown tonight but my palate is kinda off since I've smoked 4 cigars already today now. I will be trying one tomorrow and post a little review as well. Cheers :grin2:


I'm glad to hear that, I've been wondering since we were talking about them the other day. Now I'm excited to try them, I'm always looking for more new thrifty tupper-stuffers.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> I'm the same junkie with N as you as we already know. I smoke a few of those a month in the 4x40 configuration with 2 cigarettes. Maybe it was a rare mood for you? I don't remember those effecting me at all like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Very possibly. I was on an empty stomach.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My Friday was pretty busy and forgot to post. SS after breakfast and FDLA on the way to dinner with la familia at Primanti Bros. The guys around the Pittsburgh area will know that restaurant, but we have one in York too.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Fall y'all....ima kick start it!
Royal Danish Extra Ligero and Guatemalan!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

colorado oscuro for breakfast


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Some place just got their antidote in today! I'm on the fence if I should buy or not!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It was UG. Full retail unless you have some strings to pull.


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

EZ All My Ex's


----------



## Olecharlie

The Cameroon is good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT with Sumatra, Watching the rain.


----------



## Gummy Jones

3000 with 4+ years vs pam64 taste test

With @mambo5


----------



## JtAv8tor

So it had been talked about before that the EZ chocolate chip release and people having issues with them. Having smoked about 15 or so of them now, I am convinced that perhaps they rolled them too tight or something. As even after months of rest on my storage they are still popping at about the same spot when I smoke one.

Still good and really the only release of theirs that I have had issues with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Stinky-

Fall is finally here with a 7am 62 degrees and dew. MF CT with 1 year rested with a cup of joe. Harshness gone time to smoke these









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Boss hoggin' on a Saturday.


----------



## Rondo

Spectre by AJ Fernandez

















The only regular production cigar rolled with Latakia. Very tasty, strong, nice painful pepper burn on the retro. 
Thanks for sharing this @OneStrangeOne:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

only about 6 weeks on these, but whats a notsonoob to do? Still tasty!


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ House Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This was an extremely tasty smoke with over a year on it. I should've bought a box a year back. They would be my go to cheapest smoke. Sent by a friend a year ago. Thought I'd use it as an experiment. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

didn't care for the other island jim...this one was ok nothing to woo hoo about


----------



## awk6898

Burned surprisingly well in a stiff breeze today. I don't smoke a lot of them, but they never disappoint when I do decide to light one up.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

Undercrown Shade Connecticut








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Yea, I know it's EZ Saturday........
BWS S&R with Depot Bourbon.... that's my EZ choice 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> The Cameroon is good!


I like the Cammie more than the Maduro....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Yea, I know it's EZ Saturday........
> BWS S&R with Depot Bourbon.... that's my EZ choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Had one in my hand a minute ago, thought it might be to humid out for a 42


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OSOK with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## porsuk

*Avo Heritage Toro*


----------



## BKurt

not a fan of the dirty rat but really like this....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Last night's RC, and a Grand Cru number one for tonight.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

Very tasty.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> I like the Cammie more than the Maduro....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Me too.


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> View attachment 228536
> only about 6 weeks on these, but whats a notsonoob to do? Still tasty!


I'm lucky to get three weeks lol!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX TIGERS !!!!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nice cool evening in Texas is much nicer now!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok Time to try this "Proper" thanks to @GOT14U
A little Glenrothes is in order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Nothing... it is pouring down rain. Should have smoked one this afternoon when I had a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Same here cool and raining. I have a small area on my front porch that’s covered. O I’m tucked into my Strong Back camo chair enjoying the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Olecharlie said:


> Same here cool and raining. I have a small area on my front porch that's covered. O I'm tucked into my Strong Back camo chair enjoying the rain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one place I could have now leaks and needs fixed. So just watching football tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

There's football on tonight? I thought they only had Saturday games during the playoffs.


Travoline said:


> The one place I could have now leaks and needs fixed. So just watching football tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

TexaSmoke said:


> There's football on tonight? I thought they only had Saturday games during the playoffs.


Ha ha tell me that score from last week again? I forgot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cold blooded. Lol


Travoline said:


> Ha ha tell me that score from last week again? I forgot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ Eminence









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

1999 Opus X and Macallan Classic Cut.


----------



## Pag#11

EZ House Blend while figuring out my picks for the PUFF pick em .









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Mule Kicks LE 2018 thanks to a MAW fulfillment by @JtAv8tor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CH La Imperiosa and Guatemalan. I think the Corona Gorda has been the best size for me in these....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## csk415

socalocmatt said:


> 1999 Opus X and Macallan Classic Cut.


19yo opus?? Disregard the rest of this if it isn't. If so kudos for hanging onto it for so long. How was it after so long?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Olecharlie

A Fed Head and a large D W coffee! I'm enjoying this mild to medium stick. Nuts, cedar, leather and a little spice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Good morning everyone


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> CH La Imperiosa and Guatemalan. I think the Corona Gorda has been the best size for me in these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Totally agree. I like the Magicos as well though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Nice RP Vintage 1990 on this cool high humidity morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## greasemonger

Punch GP. Not really a morning smoke with coffee. I like Honduran tobacco but this blend just doesn't suit my pallete well.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Ok Time to try this "Proper" thanks to @GOT14U
> A little Glenrothes is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, what do you think?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

Salvation. Thanks William @LeatherNeck. It is delicious.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rondo

Buttery warm raisin bread all day.








Davidoff limited editions are unquestionably the smoothest smokes in my stash. Expensive, yet worth the experience that I get. And that's all that matters, right?


----------



## Rondo

socalocmatt said:


> 1999 Opus X and Macallan Classic Cut.


Right on, @SoCalmatt
I'm glad the oils held on for you. I'm not that confident with anyof my smokes much older than 10. Anything you do differently you can share would be appreciated.


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s interesting, the The FQ Proper’s wrapper is an Ecuadorian habano oscuro leaf, while the binder comes from Honduras and the filler is made up of Connecticut broadleaf and Honduran tobacco. This is a combination that is new to me as far as I know. It was a good cigar, I had difficulty identifying all the nuisances. Butter, Milk chocolate, earth, pepper, other flavors that were over my head. For me it would rate in the high 80’ s to 91. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to try this one out!


----------



## Jankjr

Rondo said:


> Buttery warm raisin bread all day.


That description is a straight up purchasing trigger for me. TY!


----------



## Westside Threat

Jankjr said:


> That description is a straight up purchasing trigger for me. TY!


Yeah sounds great and I've never had one. @Rondo where's the best place online to get these?


----------



## Rabidawise

I didn't have time to get in a smoke yesterday for EZ Saturday, and I have no idea what Sunday is. So for today at least, I declare this day Saka Sunday! Sobremesa and iced Brass Knuckles, kicking back and listening to the rain drizzle down.


----------



## tazdvl

It's Sunday again, which means I am going to smoke a stick acquired from @craig_o.

Nestor Miranda doppelbök - robusto









Well, that one was a non-starter. Mild doesn't begin to describe it. Bored to tears would be a better description.

I'm not quite in to the third-third and the smoke is getting hot. I smoke slow. I'm more likely to need a re-light than to hot-box a cigar. This thing has issues. Glad I only had one, because I'd have been tempted to put the rest in my guest stash. Wouldn't have been fair to my guests.

This one is on the dog-rocket list.

Happy Sunday everyone!!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Fusion

This Regina Virgo today, not bad


----------



## Gummy Jones

Enjoyed the afternoon pam64 so much we decided on an evening repeat

With @mambo5


----------



## Pag#11

Nica Libre 1990 on a Sunday morning walk
Thanks for the stick @mpomario









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Warped Villa Sombra from a recent online purchase. Messaged the retailer a photo stating that because the split was at the head the cigar would be unsmokable. They agreed to replace, but disputed that it was still smokable.

They obviously know their business, so here goes nothing....(read with much sarcasm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nice after lunch stick. Def after some barbacoa tacos. MF La Antiguedad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> Warped Villa Sombra from a recent online purchase. Messaged the retailer a photo stating that because the split was at the head the cigar would be unsmokable. They agreed to replace, but disputed that it was still smokable.
> 
> They obviously know their business, so here goes nothing....(read with much sarcasm)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there..Glue a patch on it..

I keep a few dog rockets as donor cigars

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Don Reynaldo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

New World while watching the Bills who ain't looking to shitty this afternoon Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> New World while watching the Bills who ain't looking to shitty this afternoon Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprising showing by Buffalo so far.


----------



## Kidvegas

TexaSmoke said:


> Surprising showing by Buffalo so far.


No doubt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Got this in a bomb...can't remember who it was but so far it's really good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Rondo said:


> Right on, @SoCalmatt
> I'm glad the oils held on for you. I'm not that confident with anyof my smokes much older than 10. Anything you do differently you can share would be appreciated.


It was gifted. So, unfortunately, I don't have much to share in regards to the storage conditions of that cigar. I do have many cigars that are past the ten-year mark though. I think consistency plays a large role. Some prefer low 60s while others prefer high 60s. Whatever your preference, keep it consistent. Just my :2


----------



## socalocmatt

csk415 said:


> 19yo opus?? Disregard the rest of this if it isn't. If so kudos for hanging onto it for so long. How was it after so long?


Was gifted. The longest I've held on to an Opus for is a OR A coffin that I acquired around 2010. Still have it. I'm going to hold it until 2022. As for the taste, it was excellent. A completely different flavor. Had power still but a good amount of earthiness to it; which I'm a fan of earthy musty flavors.


----------



## PTAaron

Beautiful day... Wife is taking a nap after soccer... I'm out grilling so I fired up this delicious EZ Blessed Leaf from @JtAv8tor









The beautiful weather and tasty cigar even inspired me to take a selfie ... so I'll torture you all with my ugly mug:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Todos Los Dias from @LeatherNeck
Great stick before work and after a tough Texans loss.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Sirena, Merlion with a cup of Kona


----------



## Hickorynut

Choix to the world....with Venetian blend.

Is it too early for that? 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

7-20-4 lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX Saints!!!!


----------



## mpomario

Still enjoy these a lot. Just ordered more. 
6 months plus is best.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Choix to the world....with Venetian blend.
> 
> Is it too early for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Never too early!

I'm gonna need a second stick today to get the "lack of" taste out of my mouth from that dog rocket this morning. I feel as though I was deprived of my Sunday morning joy!

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Olecharlie

Found this in my Humidor today, have no idea who sent, my first La Palina Black Label.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PTAaron said:


> Beautiful day... Wife is taking a nap after soccer... I'm out grilling so I fired up this delicious EZ Blessed Leaf from @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful weather and tasty cigar even inspired me to take a selfie ... so I'll torture you all with my ugly mug:


See...I told y'all he was honest.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

TLD Toro courtesy of @cracker1397. Thanks Jason been wanting to try one of these for quite some time









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ScottyB

Cain Maduro, courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Many thanks, Tyson - love it!


----------



## TexaSmoke

That was probably my first love. Still enjoy them immensely.


ScottyB said:


> Cain Maduro, courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Many thanks, Tyson - love it!


----------



## genomez

Blind Man’s Bluff


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ceremonial first of the box smoke. Already really tasty. JDN Silver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Hickorynut said:


> See...I told y'all he was honest....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lucky for me my wife didn't get LASIK until after we were married.


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the Leccia Black right? How did you like it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Had some time to burn so I might as well try out a Money to Burn....smooth retro! Had a flavor I couldn't place. Not a bad flavor just a different flavor then most sticks I smoke.

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one. It was right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Keep your eyes peeled. Those things routinely go for a dollar a piece on cigarpage and they are always good and age well.


S&W said:


> Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one. It was right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Keep your eyes peeled. Those things routinely go for a dollar a piece on cigarpage and they are always good and age well.


Yup, those are good ROTT too. They look and taste well above their price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Buckingham,


----------



## msmith1986

A nice lancero while at mom's house after church. Thanks @Semper Noctem









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Such a reliable smoke....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

La Palina Black Label 
Massive smoke off the foot. Enjoying it on this Sunday evening. Thanks @Matfam1
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed this Crux Passport from @*WNYTony* on Friday night with a perfectly cooked steak - just before a storm blew in and I climbed into the boat for the night. Both the cigar and steak were fantastic. Thanks Tony!










and this Oliva on Saturday










Ryan


----------



## Westside Threat

These most certainly don't suck. What's everyone's favorite vitola in these? I've only smoked the 5x52










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

I love these and this is the only vitola I've tried. I'd like to try the 6x48 next.


Westside Threat said:


> These most certainly don't suck. What's everyone's favorite vitola in these? I've only smoked the 5x52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> These most certainly don't suck. What's everyone's favorite vitola in these? I've only smoked the 5x52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


The 6x48 and the pequin pequin...good short stick.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## tazdvl

Have you ever gone on a date and been disappointed at the end of the night? That was how I felt when I smoked that dog rocket this morning.

An old bartender friend of mine always kept a sure thing...just in case. Here is my sure thing. 








Caldwell - Long Live the King.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Winding down the weekend with a Norteno.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JohnBrody15

This was a journey. Longer smoke that what I'm used to. And I'll admit, i got green after I had finished. Not sure why, I usually don't have that issue.

Good news was that it was an enjoyable smoke.

If my notes are correct, this was from @mpomario from way back. Maybe the noobpif? Thanks brother!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

First one on the gulf


----------



## BOSSTANK

SuperStroke aged 7 years...

Cream, pepper, sweet cherry


----------



## WNYTony

Got busy and didn't get my post in yesterday so this is the weekend's smokes


----------



## Black Six

I am digging this way more than I thought I would. I picked up a couple of these about a month and a half ago. I like them way better than the main 'Classic' blend. I'm definitely going to grab at least 5 more. I think with a 6-12 months rest this will be an excellent stick. It's cheap too! What's not to love?


----------



## greasemonger

Brazilia gol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

CAO MX2 and Sumatra for # Maduro Monday courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band greatest hits. First time with this one. Sweet and spicy. Great way to wake up your palate....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> These most certainly don't suck. What's everyone's favorite vitola in these? I've only smoked the 5x52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


4x42 I believe is the size of my favorite.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

PDR Liga Cubana #2 Oscuro from the Noob Hit Squad. This one is the best PDR I've tried so far. The problem is the smoke off the foot is just like all the other PDRs I've tried but not quite as bad, it smells like burning motor oil. I'm sitting in the reloading room this morning and it stinks. They taste great but smell horrid, so I won't be buying any PDRs ever.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Decided to "Play Hooky" this morning. Just to damn nice out ta be stuck in the warehouse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Found this in my Humidor today, have no idea who sent, my first La Palina Black Label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it have a date on the cello? I sent a few of those out last year, but I have no idea to whom I sent them. I could be mistaken, but I think I've sent you something in the past. IDK...
...but what I do know is that that's a damn good stick!


----------



## a2lute

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HotD with Sumatra,
> View attachment 228666


Had a Diesel HotD and an Unlimited Maduro over the weekend, HotD had some spice...pepperish? at the start and minty about 1/2 way down. Both were torpedos that had the head packed so tight I had to open them up a bit.


----------



## Kidvegas

Wise Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Curivari Reserva 1000 series from the reject box. 
Cracked foot. 1st inch was a bit loose. Nutty, creamy, spicy, fruity. Good.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Upmann Mogul. I usually don't smoke full-bodied smokes during the day, but what the heck! Very rich, chewy, meaty smoke. Thanks @Olecharlie.


----------



## Fusion

Its Monday, Maduro time


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hitting up Tatuesday a day early with this tiny Verocu from @WNYTony
Another winner in this one. Perfect size and good flavors.


----------



## BOSSTANK

My last one, I ain't bluffing...


----------



## huffer33

Wanted to get out something special but there's a lot of mist blowing around today.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Last night actually...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis




----------



## tliotis




----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> My last one, I ain't bluffing...


I caught that!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yard mowing time


----------



## ScottyB

Camacho Double Shock. I really didn't know what to expect as I've only tried a couple of Camachos, but this is an excellent smoke. Many thanks @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## disco_potato

Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ScottyB said:


> Camacho Double Shock. I really didn't know what to expect as I've only tried a couple of Camachos, but this is an excellent smoke. Many thanks @OneStrangeOne!


My pleasure brother &#128077;


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I pulled this Chillin Moose out of the grab a gar tupper. I don't recall who sent this one, but I guess I appreciate the chance to at least try it.

So far the flavors are horrendous and each draw creates a crackling sound like twigs burning. And there is a harsh stinging sensation deep in the back of my throat.

Ima guessin these aren't in my wheelhouse, but I won't give up just yet on case it smooths out cause there is a nice breeze and it's cool on the porch..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Caldwell Yellow Cake with a cup of Peet's Major Dickason










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I pulled this Chillin Moose out of the grab a gar tupper. I don't recall who sent this one, but I guess I appreciate the chance to at least try it.
> 
> So far the flavors are horrendous and each draw creates a crackling sound like twigs burning. And there is a harsh stinging sensation deep in the back of my throat.
> 
> Ima guessin these aren't in my wheelhouse, but I won't give up just yet on case it smooths out cause there is a nice breeze and it's cool on the porch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Can't win em all! &#128546;


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Did it have a date on the cello? I sent a few of those out last year, but I have no idea to whom I sent them. I could be mistaken, but I think I've sent you something in the past. IDK...
> ...but what I do know is that that's a damn good stick!


No date, I think maybe @kacey hit me with it when he filled up a humidor lol. Sadly I couldn't keep it lit, it had a terrible burn and I ended giving up and tossed it. It was stored at 70/65 so it must not have been in my humidor long. I lost a bunch of pics with the names of the senders. I will try another in the future. I just haven't gotten into dating my sticks but I need to.


----------



## Olecharlie

Great smokes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Now that's a Regal looking seegar!


Olecharlie said:


> Great smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Olecharlie said:


> Great smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grabbed a couple of smaller versions of this today to give 'em a try!


----------



## Tulse

M'lady.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> These most certainly don't suck. What's everyone's favorite vitola in these? I've only smoked the 5x52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I like these for a weekday evening smoke in a 4x44. Last me an hour easily.


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Grabbed a couple of smaller versions of this today to give 'em a try!


I purchased a box of 40 in a 4.5 x 44 vitola. My weekday evening smokes! Really good cigars! The Mi Querida 4x44, Illusions ~88~ And surrogates cracker crumbs are all good daily smokes for me since time in the evening is a factor.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Now that's a Regal looking seegar!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


A well know secret lol. Deliciously delightfully amazing!


----------



## Kidvegas

La Hacienda while waiting for MNF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@Olecharlie, i guess I got the same size!! And yes, ive had the cracker crumb! Great smoke... Just hard to buy.


----------



## cracker1397

Compliments of @Olecharlie
First cigar I have retrohaled that didn't bring tears to my eyes lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Had to try one ROTT . Tasty so far.. also found out that I really like this vitola.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Baccarat while watching the game. Come on Pittsburgh! Haven't smoked one of these in 20 years. Actually not that bad. 
Thanks @kacey for taking me back in time.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

RP A10 barber pole. Been a while since I had a truly special-ed burn. I thought about correcting it, but taking into account the Augusta, GA weather, my level of intoxication, and curiosity, I think I'll let it ride...


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks to @bobbya08 for this one! Always a good stick...have a bit of down time before bed time. Watching some baseball and looking for my knuckle, it's in there somewhere!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> No date, I think maybe @kacey hit me with it when he filled up a humidor lol. Sadly I couldn't keep it lit, it had a terrible burn and I ended giving up and tossed it. It was stored at 70/65 so it must not have been in my humidor long. I lost a bunch of pics with the names of the senders. I will try another in the future. I just haven't gotten into dating my sticks but I need to.


Nope, not from me. All mine were dated 9/17. Plus, all mine burn perfectly, lol.:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Thanks to @bobbya08 for this one! Always a good stick...have a bit of down time before bed time. Watching some baseball and looking for my knuckle, it's in there somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That almost looks real! It probably also really hurts. Ouch!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> That almost looks real! It probably also really hurts. Ouch!


Almost....lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

La Palina Black Label fresh from the PIF pass courtesy of @Dran.
The blur is my 13.5yr old boxer









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JohnBrody15 said:


> This was a journey. Longer smoke that what I'm used to. And I'll admit, i got green after I had finished. Not sure why, I usually don't have that issue.
> 
> Good news was that it was an enjoyable smoke.
> 
> If my notes are correct, this was from @mpomario from way back. Maybe the noobpif? Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those. A crave some for me. Favorite Room101. Sad they are no longer available. Might have to smoke one this weekend. Glad you enjoyed even if it made you a little wobbly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An RP Edge habano while making about 30 parent calls. Not a favorite part of my job. Very good smoke though. These really need time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina Nicaragua Oscuro tonight


----------



## Mark in wi

Davidoff Primeros Nicaragua Mafuro.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> La Palina Black Label fresh from the PIF pass courtesy of @Dran.
> The blur is my 13.5yr old boxer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What did ya think ? Had my first yesterday. Sticks are highly flammable and smoky

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lfd taa 48th...was pretty mellow for a lfd


----------



## Cossie

EP Carrillo Cardinal Impact. Let it sit for about two months.

Classy smoke. Fruity with a touch of brandy on the finish. Mixed with a smooth Ligero punch. Very, very nice.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Pag#11 said:


> Baccarat while watching the game. Come on Pittsburgh! Haven't smoked one of these in 20 years. Actually not that bad.
> Thanks @kacey for taking me back in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I always thought the sweet cap on those was a little strange, but they have a solid mellow flavor. I might still have one from last I bought some a couple years ago, if you like them and want to try one with some age. I'll take a look see later tonight.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Sun Grown with Sumatra


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> I pulled this Chillin Moose out of the grab a gar tupper. I don't recall who sent this one, but I guess I appreciate the chance to at least try it.
> 
> So far the flavors are horrendous and each draw creates a crackling sound like twigs burning. And there is a harsh stinging sensation deep in the back of my throat.
> 
> Ima guessin these aren't in my wheelhouse, but I won't give up just yet on case it smooths out cause there is a nice breeze and it's cool on the porch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That was from me. I think I sent you each a natural and maduro which is how many I've smoked since I got them over a year ago. I guess there is a reason why they were/are cheap. Thanks for smoking one. Now I know age isn't going to make them better. Now what to do with the other 18?


----------



## Hickorynut

Well...I do appreciate trying one. Do you have a garden? Tobacco tea is good for repelling insects...


Gumby-cr said:


> That was from me. I think I sent you each a natural and maduro which is how many I've smoked since I got them over a year ago. I guess there is a reason why they were/are cheap. Thanks for smoking one. Now I know age isn't going to make them better. Now what to do with the other 18?


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

It's HAF.....so no Tat this morning. Got the go to that smokes well in any conditions. Diesel UHC courtesy of @greasemonger with Venetian coffee.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Indeed HAF. Some one posted one of these the other day, so I figgered I'd try the one @Shadowdogg gave me in the NST


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Well...I do appreciate trying one. Do you have a garden? Tobacco tea is good for repelling insects...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Maybe I could chop one up and try to smoke it in a pipe for science :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

You know that's not a bad idea. The wrapper and binder seemed to be ok. The filler is what sucked i think. Mix that with some VA Flake and press it. That might work!


Gumby-cr said:


> Maybe I could chop one up and try to smoke it in a pipe for science :vs_laugh:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> You know that's not a bad idea. The wrapper and binder seemed to be ok. The filler is what sucked i think. Mix that with some VA Flake and press it. That might work!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I do that from time to time, so I'll second that. I have a Cobb just for cigar/non aromatic stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Swag Black Infamous in the reloading room this morning since it's still raining an inch an hour here. @disco_potato sent me this one. I wasn't sure what to expect but it was a pretty good medium smoke with a cup of black Columbian. Not sure who makes them but thanks bro, I probably wouldn't have tried one otherwise.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> Swag Black Infamous in the reloading room this morning since it's still raining an inch an hour here. @disco_potato sent me this one. I wasn't sure what to expect but it was a pretty good medium smoke with a cup of black Columbian. Not sure who makes them but thanks bro, I probably wouldn't have tried one otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Boutique Blends made them. Rafael Nodal, dude behind Aging Room. It's supposed to be a pepper bomb with a hard nic hit. So much for that, huh? Same as you, if someone hadn't sent me one of their other lines, I'd never even consider smoking them. It was a pleasant surprise.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Boutique Blends made them. Rafael Nodal, dude behind Aging Room. It's supposed to be a pepper bomb with a hard nic hit. So much for that, huh? Same as you, if someone hadn't sent me one of their other lines, I'd never even consider smoking them. It was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Yeah, no pepper, no nic hit. Lol. Tasted good though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> What did ya think ? Had my first yesterday. Sticks are highly flammable and smoky
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Not bad, stick needed more rest I think. Yes I did note that it let kff a ton of smoke. Going to try the Red next. I have lots of the 1815 and a box of Black labels resting so they will certainly get some rest.


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Boutique Blends made them. Rafael Nodal, dude behind Aging Room. It's supposed to be a pepper bomb with a hard nic hit. So much for that, huh? Same as you, if someone hadn't sent me one of their other lines, I'd never even consider smoking them. It was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


The SWAG Puro hits ok. Don't give them over a year....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Archun

4 Year-old, First Release Liga Undercrown Dogma


----------



## msmith1986

Archun said:


> 4 Year-old, First Release Liga Undercrown Dogma


I remember those. I think Smokeinn sells the latest release for $10/stick in 10 packs.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This from @PTAaron in the MAW, its good, reminds me of the Umbagog


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> This from @PTAaron in the MAW, its good, reminds me of the Umbagog


I think it's more refined then the umbagogo, not bashing the umba....I love the umba! Do you get a Dr Pepper from the TLD? I know I got it from the Umba

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Illusione Gigante Connecticut

Lips are still burning but it was mmm mmm good.












Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> I think it's more refined then the umbagogo, not bashing the umba....I love the umba! Do you get a Dr Pepper from the TLD? I know I got it from the Umba
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


No, i was expecting a big pepper hit but i didnt get that either (which is good for me as im not keen on a lot) but yes your right, a more refined Umba


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> No, i was expecting a big pepper hit but i didnt get that either (which is good for me as im not keen on a lot) but yes your right, a more refined Umba


No, I actually mean Dr Pepper the drink...I get that from the Umba....crazy I know

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> The SWAG Puro hits ok. Don't give them over a year....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That's the one I had before the Black. Based on the reviews, Black should've had me on my butt.


----------



## huffer33

I had an Excaliber Legend this morning. Great full-bodied smokes for the money with a little time. On to a Quadrata this afternoon as the mist and drizzle continues. These really suit my preferences, even a bit more than the Oscuro









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

MF Jaime Garcia Fox

The milder side of MF.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U

Paperwork sucks with a busted hand! Frustrated!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## lex61

EZ Tantrum Lancero with iced coffee. Fall is arriving in Colorado but it's a beautiful day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genomez

AJ Bellas Artes Maduro ROTT


----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> MF Jaime Garcia Fox
> 
> The milder side of MF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Ive never seen one with a Fox... whats different about it than the one without the Fox? :ask:


----------



## huffer33

Another Toro with a Manhattan.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> Ive never seen one with a Fox... whats different about it than the one without the Fox? :ask:


Exclusive blend for Fox Cigar Bar down in AZ. Unlike the regular JG reserve, this one is a Nicaraguan Puro.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Coming along!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

My new best friend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> Illusione Gigante Connecticut


Best Conn I've had so far.


----------



## GOT14U

Really??? I'm to lazy to google, what is it and what type of smoke is it?


Olecharlie said:


> My new best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Really??? I'm to lazy to google, what is it and what type of smoke is it?


Released in 2017, Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone premium handmade cigars introduced the first Connecticut Broadleaf maduro wrapped smoke into the heralded Esteban Carreras portfolio. This unique blend is finished with top-quality Nicaraguan long fillers, and a savory Ecuador Habano binder, for a medium to full bodied profile that is incredibly balanced and highly complex. Beautifully boxed and artistically banded, these oily maduro's are brimming with nuances of chocolate, various spices, and cocoa, rounded out with a sweet tobacco finish that will have you savoring every delicious puff.

This above is a google and Damn accurate!


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks! sounds guud


Olecharlie said:


> Released in 2017, Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone premium handmade cigars introduced the first Connecticut Broadleaf maduro wrapped smoke into the heralded Esteban Carreras portfolio. This unique blend is finished with top-quality Nicaraguan long fillers, and a savory Ecuador Habano binder, for a medium to full bodied profile that is incredibly balanced and highly complex. Beautifully boxed and artistically banded, these oily maduro's are brimming with nuances of chocolate, various spices, and cocoa, rounded out with a sweet tobacco finish that will have you savoring every delicious puff.
> 
> This above is a google and Damn accurate!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Got this in a boutique sampler from cigars.com. Not too bad I might say. Burn so far is way better than I expected. A nice cigar for a walk

Indian Heads Cuban Aristocrat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Thanks! sounds guud


I've considered just eating the last third! Delicious indeed. They come in various Vitolas, this is a 4.5x44.


----------



## Elizabeth10

All Out Kings by Caldwell and Drew Estate. 

Is it good? Yeah. Is it worth the price? Heck no. Taste is undistinguished and check out that wonky burn line!


----------



## GOT14U

Elizabeth10 said:


> All Out Kings by Caldwell and Drew Estate.
> 
> Is it good? Yeah. Is it worth the price? Heck no. Taste is undistinguished and check out that wonky burn line!


Over priced T52

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Elizabeth10 said:


> All Out Kings by Caldwell and Drew Estate.
> 
> Is it good? Yeah. Is it worth the price? Heck no. Taste is undistinguished and check out that wonky burn line!


Possibly storage/humidity issue.


----------



## php007

Enjoyed these on Saturday


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Started with this but didn't like it 









Ditched it for this









Much better

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise

Always good, DPG Blue robusto!


----------



## Pag#11

House Blend from Woodlandhills cigar company. This is my 3rd one. First one was top 10 all time great smoke. The last 2 have failed me. I have one more that I will let rest. Putting this one down a 3rd in. So much for that.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Olecharlie said:


> Possibly storage/humidity issue.


Possibly. I've now smoked plenty of things right out of this store's humidor and haven't had this problem. These were in an upper corner of the humi, however, and I did have a hard time even getting it lit, so maybe that's an extra-humid spot or something. I did correct the burn line, and after about 10 minutes, it went haywire again, but in a whole new and exciting way! At least it was entertaining.


----------



## kacey

La Palina Red Label. It started pit chocolate and coffe but picked up a harsh note a few puffs in and then moved to harshness. I may pick up a box if I can get them cheap enough and give them a long nap. Love the 1815 and black label is also good.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tatuesday at work. Thanks for another stellar tiny tat @WNYTony


----------



## Rabidawise

Sticking with my Pepin themed evening...


----------



## -Stinky-

Rabidawise said:


> Sticking with my Pepin themed evening...


Those mellow out sooo nice if patient 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

-Stinky- said:


> Those mellow out sooo nice if patient
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Define patient....that one I've had for 2 months! Lol. I've given away three and have one left. Definitely on the reorder list!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious!


----------



## WNYTony

Cabaiguan courtesy of a fine SOTL elsewhere


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra for a hump day breakfast


----------



## msmith1986

I smoked this garbage yesterday afternoon. First and last for me, good thing I only had one. I have $1 sticks that punch higher than this thing. Loose roll, floor sweeping dirt taste, and horrible burn. Nothing good about it at all. Moving on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello old friend....I sure hope they release you again soon.....

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro and Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Last smoke for a while as the dentist will have his way with me today. I'll see you gentlemen on the flip side.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Last smoke for a while as the dentist will have his way with me today. I'll see you gentlemen on the flip side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Best of luck and fast healing John!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

Back home after a surprisingly slow and easy few days at work. I thought I'd see what all the fuss was about with these things the last couple weeks on here. It took about 2 puffs for me to figure it out. These things are gooood! Mr. Brownstone


----------



## disco_potato

L'Atelier El Suelo.
Coffee and some sort of spice. Maybe anise or nutmeg. Once is a while got a bit of dried plum and once or twice got sauerkraut on the long finish.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RB Genesis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

Whiskey with a side of whiskey for lunch. Diesel Whiskey Row with Balvenie Doublewood.


----------



## ForMud

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked this garbage yesterday afternoon. First and last for me, good thing I only had one. I have $1 sticks that punch higher than this thing. Loose roll, floor sweeping dirt taste, and horrible burn. Nothing good about it at all. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good to know I'm not the only one.....I tried one a couple of weeks ago, it was like smoking a cat turd. Figured I'd try another last night just in case the first one was just a bad one.....It was worst than the first one.

Sent me address and I'll send you two more. :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


>


How was it? I picked one up the other day.


----------



## Fusion

Always good


----------



## disco_potato

LGC EPC Coleccion Reserva.

Interesting. Not your usual Nicaraguan cigar. Not much spice or leather. There was some pepper, coffee and an odd sweetness that resembled artificial berries. The thing that threw me off the most, and I had to consult the spice rack, was a very apparent thyme note on the retro.










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> How was it? I picked one up the other day.


I nubbed it :wink2:


----------



## S&W

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked this garbage yesterday afternoon. First and last for me, good thing I only had one. I have $1 sticks that punch higher than this thing. Loose roll, floor sweeping dirt taste, and horrible burn. Nothing good about it at all. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I hope the Maduro version is better. Just ordered 5 of them last week. Good thing they were cheap...


----------



## Elizabeth10

Regarding my All Out Kings with the wonky burn line pictured above in post 47,207. @Olecharlie posited that there might have been a humidity problem. Well, here's some more evidence that he's probably right.

@Joe Sticks posted a link to an article on burn issues in this thread: The Burning Question: Burn Issues in Cigars. If you scroll down to the last pic, it shows a "blistered wrapper." It looks exactly like what happened when I was about halfway into the stick, only the blistered section was quite a bit longer.

Thanks, guys!

p.s. My only regret is that I forgot to take the band off before I chucked it. The band is pretty cool.

Edited to add: When I got back home, I tried a La Perla Habana Rojo that I got in a 5-pack from Cbid for the lofty price of $1.67 per stick including shipping. Pretty decent smoke, IMHO, and just about exactly 1/10 the price of the All-Out Kings.


----------



## ScottyB

Good smoke, but definately not the powerhouse description it's been given.


----------



## Rabidawise

ScottyB said:


> Good smoke, but definately not the powerhouse description it's been given.


I felt some nic by the time I was done with my last one. We'll see how the others smoke later. It needed more time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost halfway through a DE Factory Smoke Sweet. Not sure what to compare it to since the only Acid I ever smoked was the cold infusion tea. It's definately got a sweeted cap though. I also smoked another DE Factory Smoke maduro the other night. I've smoked two of those now and each was different. The first maduro reminded me of an Undercrown with chocolate notes. The second tasted just like a Nica Rustica and smelled the same. No idea if they are using different wrappers on these but it caught me off guard. The only DE Factory Smoke I haven't enjoyed so far is the Sungrown but I've only smoked one so far so it's too early to pass judgement on those.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The maduro is much better.


S&W said:


> I hope the Maduro version is better. Just ordered 5 of them last week. Good thing they were cheap...


----------



## Tulse

Because today I cleaned the shed...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamais Vu with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Ahhh Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Hello old friend....I sure hope they release you again soon.....
> 
> La Aurora Escogidos Maduro and Guatemalan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Pretty sure I have just one of those in the cooler. Never had one, think KC sent it to me.


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Back home after a surprisingly slow and easy few days at work. I thought I'd see what all the fuss was about with these things the last couple weeks on here. It took about 2 puffs for me to figure it out. These things are gooood! Mr. Brownstone
> View attachment 228754
> View attachment 228756


Ha someone finally listened, lol. Is that a Habano? I have a box of Maduros and right now trying my first Habano. I have a feeling the Maduro wins out for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone Habano. These just came out a couple months ago. They are very good but the Maduro version is my favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Bigjohnshea

Boom...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I chose this cause its raining and big ring burns better. Lotsa work to do and need to refresh. Have wanted to try this anyway so win-win either way.....

Partagas 1845 Black Label Bravo....feels like more than 54rg tho....

First light burnt sugar and toast, the smoke is chewy and satisfying. 15 minutes in and nice tobacco, sweet bread and cream. Coupled with a bold Venetian Black coffee...I am amazed...courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> I chose this cause its raining and big ring burns better. Lotsa work to do and need to refresh. Have wanted to try this anyway so win-win either way.....
> 
> Partagas 1845 Black Label Bravo....feels like more than 54rg tho....
> 
> First light burnt sugar and toast, the smoke is chewy and satisfying. 15 minutes in and nice tobacco, sweet bread and cream. Coupled with a bold Venetian Black coffee...I am amazed...courtesy of @*kacey* and the sunshine band....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Glad ya enjoyed it.


----------



## kacey

Perdomo lot 23 this cigar started ver flat like most Perdomo's are but luckily it picked up late in the first third. Spice and a touch of citrus on the retro. Decent nic hot nothing fantastic bit a good solid yard work cigar. 
To me the Perdomo's i have sampled are tasteless and flat, this one much better may actually buy a 5ver.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Elizabeth10 said:


> Regarding my All Out Kings with the wonky burn line pictured above in post 47,207. @Olecharlie posited that there might have been a humidity problem. Well, here's some more evidence that he's probably right.
> 
> @Joe Sticks posted a link to an article on burn issues in this thread: The Burning Question: Burn Issues in Cigars. If you scroll down to the last pic, it shows a "blistered wrapper." It looks exactly like what happened when I was about halfway into the stick, only the blistered section was quite a bit longer.
> 
> Thanks, guys!
> 
> p.s. My only regret is that I forgot to take the band off before I chucked it. The band is pretty cool.
> 
> Edited to add: When I got back home, I tried a La Perla Habana Rojo that I got in a 5-pack from Cbid for the lofty price of $1.67 per stick including shipping. Pretty decent smoke, IMHO, and just about exactly 1/10 the price of the All-Out Kings.


If I was buying from the B&M, I would toss in tupper for a few days with a 65% Boveda before smoking. Most walk in Humidors store at 70/70. Its difficult to purchase an excellent smoking experience at a B&M without a little rest. Not impossible but difficult.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Olecharlie said:


> If I was buying from the B&M, I would toss in tupper for a few days with a 65% Boveda before smoking. Most walk in Humidors store at 70/70. Its difficult to purchase an excellent smoking experience at a B&M without a little rest. Not impossible but difficult.


Excellent idea, but unfortunately a bit difficult to put into practice if I intend to enjoy the excellent smoking experience of being at the lounge that evening. 

Now, I could bring in a rested cigar to smoke, purchase an identical cigar, do a little switcheroo, and smoke the one I brought from home...


----------



## Kidvegas

Wednesday's offering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Elizabeth10 said:


> Excellent idea, but unfortunately a bit difficult to put into practice if I intend to enjoy the excellent smoking experience of being at the lounge that evening.
> 
> Now, I could bring in a rested cigar to smoke, purchase an identical cigar, do a little switcheroo, and smoke the one I brought from home...


I believe you'll find that most of us do exactly that. I'm always bringing my own and buy a few just to keep the peace. There's to many times I've purchased and smoked and was underwhelmed or picked out a cigar with no draw whatsoever. Most places shouldn't bother you but, just don't go advertising and all will be good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back home after a surprisingly slow and easy few days at work. I thought I'd see what all the fuss was about with these things the last couple weeks on here. It took about 2 puffs for me to figure it out. These things are gooood! Mr. Brownstone
> View attachment 228754
> View attachment 228756
> 
> 
> 
> Ha someone finally listened, lol. Is that a Habano? I have a box of Maduros and right now trying my first Habano. I have a feeling the Maduro wins out for me.
Click to expand...

Heck, I honestly don't know. I bought it from a b&m and they all looked the same. I assumed they were all maduro's. The wrappers all looked the same but some had black foot bands and some had brown. What's the difference? Mine had black and tasted like a maduro. It was good enough to eat either way lol.


----------



## Mark in wi

ForMud said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one.....I tried one a couple of weeks ago, it was like smoking a cat turd. Figured I'd try another last night just in case the first one was just a bad one.....It was worst than the first one.
> 
> Sent me address and I'll send you two more. :grin2:


Being a noob, I was wondering if this is worse than a dog rocket?? :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Herding down with @CRenshaw86 tonight.
Sucker punch for me from @Dran
PDR Oscuro for him (note his ash that fell mid-pic).


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> If I was buying from the B&M, I would toss in tupper for a few days with a 65% Boveda before smoking. Most walk in Humidors store at 70/70. Its difficult to purchase an excellent smoking experience at a B&M without a little rest. Not impossible but difficult.


True, if I buy one at a B&M to smoke there I look for a larger gauge stick....the smaller sticks I always have more problems with do to humidity. Only took me about $50 to figure that out 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Elizabeth10 said:


> Excellent idea, but unfortunately a bit difficult to put into practice if I intend to enjoy the excellent smoking experience of being at the lounge that evening.
> 
> Now, I could bring in a rested cigar to smoke, purchase an identical cigar, do a little switcheroo, and smoke the one I brought from home...


I've yet to have a cigar at a lounge that didn't smoke beautifully at that lounge. When I take them home, it's a different story.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Wednesday's offering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one I've been wanting to try lately. How was it?


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> That's one I've been wanting to try lately. How was it?


An excellent medium strength cigar! I'm not one for tasting notes so I'll leave it there lol. Seriously though very smooth the Dominican Corojo wrapper really shines making just a damn good blend!

And I've just remembered that the Eastern pass will be landing on your doorstep when finished.....hmmm !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> An excellent medium strength cigar! I'm not one for tasting notes so I'll leave it there lol. Seriously though very smooth the Dominican Corojo wrapper really shines making just a damn good blend!
> 
> And I've just remembered that the Eastern pass will be landing on your doorstep when finished.....hmmm !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be very awesome; however, unnecessary. I'm just asking for info. 
I know good and well that I just wasted my time typing out the first part of this response, but I never feel comfortable in these situations. If you wish to share, I'd be more than grateful. Just know that I'm only asking for your experience.


----------



## SilkyJ

@LeatherNeck you gonna have to learn to keep your mouth shut around here. That pass ends at your door and you're making it way to easy for the rest of us. Lol


----------



## LeatherNeck

SilkyJ said:


> @LeatherNeck you gonna have to learn to keep your mouth shut around here. That pass ends at your door and you're making it way to easy for the rest of us. Lol


That's funny, my wife tells me that all the time.:vs_laugh: A silent observer I am not.
As for the Pass ending at my door...I hadn't thought that part all the way through yet. :vs_whistle:
You guys are just too generous that's for sure!


----------



## SilkyJ

Cracker Crumbs for a little snack before bed


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just started the third 12 pack with @CRenshaw86
He's smoking an Oliva O from @Stinky
I'm smoking a Perdomo lot 23 from @cracker1397
I don't normally get down like this on a weekday, but I've got to cover quite a bit of OT this month at work. This is pretty much the only night I have off for quite some time. He's on his 7 day break, so we are hitting the Lone Star Beer and Herfing down.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> I chose this cause its raining and big ring burns better. Lotsa work to do and need to refresh. Have wanted to try this anyway so win-win either way.....
> 
> Partagas 1845 Black Label Bravo....feels like more than 54rg tho....
> 
> First light burnt sugar and toast, the smoke is chewy and satisfying. 15 minutes in and nice tobacco, sweet bread and cream. Coupled with a bold Venetian Black coffee...I am amazed...courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I usually smoke all 4 different Partagas versions quite a bit. I'm rarely disappointed by them. It's been a while, I hope I have some left.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Tasty
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mark in wi said:


> Being a noob, I was wondering if this is worse than a dog rocket?? :grin2:


Close, but no cigar.....ummm. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

TexaSmoke said:


> Just started the third 12 pack with @CRenshaw86
> He's smoking an Oliva O from @Stinky
> I'm smoking a Perdomo lot 23 from @cracker1397
> I don't normally get down like this on a weekday, but I've got to cover quite a bit of OT this month at work. This is pretty much the only night I have off for quite some time. He's on his 7 day break, so we are hitting the Lone Star Beer and Herfing down.


That looks like a dang good time right there.


----------



## WNYTony

Kudzu


----------



## CRenshaw86

Pulling an all nighter with @TexaSmoke! Thanks @JtAv8tor!! The Raven is outstanding!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Azeteca with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Project and Guatemalan for #ThriftyThursday ....this one only has a couple months.....still really good. Time to score some more for napping.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> That would be very awesome; however, unnecessary. I'm just asking for info.
> 
> I know good and well that I just wasted my time typing out the first part of this response, but I never feel comfortable in these situations. If you wish to share, I'd be more than grateful. Just know that I'm only asking for your experience.


Roger that bro! Although you should know by now the repercussions of asking questions about certain cigars around these parts....the answers usually wind up as craters where your front porch used to be! :vs_cool:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Heck, I honestly don't know. I bought it from a b&m and they all looked the same. I assumed they were all maduro's. The wrappers all looked the same but some had black foot bands and some had brown. What's the difference? Mine had black and tasted like a maduro. It was good enough to eat either way lol.


Yes it was a Maduro. The black band is Maduro and the brown is Habano! The Maduro is better IMO.


----------



## ForMud

Mark in wi said:


> Being a noob, I was wondering if this is worse than a dog rocket?? :grin2:


Only if you not like the taste of Meow mix with slight hints of Whiskas and a strong Friskie retrohale.


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to work late, need a little break. My favorite morning Maduro and DW Java! Sitting on the porch watching the rain come down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to work late, need a little break. My favorite morning maduro with DW Java! Sitting on the porch watching the rain come down.


----------



## LeatherNeck

With all the buzz about Perdomo Lot 23 lately, I thought I'd dig one out myself. I figure this one's got around 2 years on it and is IMHO the absolute max rest period for this blend. Most of what I like about a Corojo has almost washed out by this time. It's still a tasty treat, albeit a little too muted for my preference. These deffinately have a best by date, and that's the 1 year mark. I've got a few more that will most likely be moving over to the "yard gar" box.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BKurt said:


> Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Whooooa! What is that?:nerd2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Roger that bro! Although you should know by now the repercussions of asking questions about certain cigars around these parts....the answers usually wind up as craters where your front porch used to be! :vs_cool:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


<hangs head low> 
Yes, I know. :doh:


----------



## Rabidawise

LeatherNeck said:


> Whooooa! What is that?:nerd2:


Pretty sure that's the new EZ Third Dimension.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rabidawise said:


> Pretty sure that's the new EZ Third Dimension.


Gotcha, thanks buddy!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Ummm


----------



## BKurt

Rabidawise said:


> Pretty sure that's the new EZ Third Dimension.


Correct 3rd Dimension EZ

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Aladino by JRE

Better than the previous I had. Wood, hint of pepper, coffee and a bit of sweet wafer.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## talisker10

Sipping on a Cabaiguan guapos sun grown. Notes of coffee wood spice earth  leather and sweetness. Close to a cuban. Very nice.


----------



## JtAv8tor

CRenshaw86 said:


> Pulling an all nighter with @TexaSmoke! Thanks @JtAv8tor!! The Raven is outstanding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed !

"I'm like a dog chasing cars, I wouldn't know what to do if I caught one, you know, I'd just do&#8230;things." ~ Joker


----------



## Fusion

Had to google this one, another AJF offering and very good it is


----------



## stubb

Waiting to get more than one so I can rest them.


----------



## msmith1986

stubb said:


> Waiting to get more than one so I can rest them.


I smoked one of those at the club last month, it's a good new one, typical from MF. I need to locate some to rest too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I spent all day in bed, the back pain is back with vengeance again. Now I'm on the porch it's 60° and 97% humi and raining. So I'm smoking a classic for #ThriftyThursday. Never had a bad one, but I should've grabbed a maduro to go with this Sumatra dark roast.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Got off early today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

Proper drink while contemplating how many I should have tonight....!!! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Dran

LLTK, my flavor is jalapeno, doesn't disappoint if youre expecting a pepper bomb! Thanks for a tasty smoke @disco_potato


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> LLTK, my flavor is jalapeno, doesn't disappoint if youre expecting a pepper bomb! Thanks for a tasty smoke @disco_potato
> View attachment 228882


What a coinkidink. Guess what I had a few hours ago? Though I might be broken as the pepper wasn't very forward for me. Got a tinge of baking spice with occasional hits of sweet brioche/raisin bread.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SEXY! and I aint talking about the see-gar!


csk415 said:


>


----------



## Scotchpig

GOT14U said:


> SEXY! and I aint talking about the see-gar!


The Oakleys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

In just a noob that stays away from peppery things as it sounds scary, although right before i typed that, i did a heavy retro, and had to erase "I'm not gettimg any pepper from this". also its paired with Balvenie doublewood... So maybe that's bringing some out too.


----------



## BOSSTANK

LFD Double Ligero


----------



## Scotchpig

Maestro del Tiempo burning here, although Tapatalk doesn’t want me to show it off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

I've been anticipating this stick for awhile now after seeing some good feedback on it. I must say, what a stellar smoke! From the over done but beautifully wrapped band, to amazing creamy smoke, chocolate, and white pepper; just wow! This will be a box purchase from here on out, as the taste profile fits perfectly in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Pius X

Ab black market tonight. The ash is doing this weird mouth thing at the end


----------



## Kidvegas

Kudzu lance tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

skipper469 said:


> I've been anticipating this stick for awhile now after seeing some good feedback on it. I must say, what a stellar smoke! From the over done but beautifully wrapped band, to amazing creamy smoke, chocolate, and white pepper; just wow! This will be a box purchase from here on out, as the taste profile fits perfectly in my wheelhouse.


I purchased a box from EL Cigar for 30% off, think the sale is still going on.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sooooo Good!


----------



## MetalStretcher

Liga Privada T52, on the lake. Feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> In just a noob that stays away from peppery things as it sounds scary, although right before i typed that, i did a heavy retro, and had to erase "I'm not gettimg any pepper from this". also its paired with Balvenie doublewood... So maybe that's bringing some out too.


No, it definitely is supposed to have a nice pepper kick. Like I said, I'm the broken one.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> Sooooo Good!


Thanks for the heads up. I see the 20% off. Is there a special code or deal for the 30% off?


----------



## Westside Threat

You guys and your Esteban cigars are killing me. THIS is why I have more cigars than I can smoke!


----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> You guys and your Esteban cigars are killing me. THIS is why I have more cigars than I can smoke!


With a name like Mr.Brownstone, it was inevitable.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Enjoying this one. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

skipper469 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I see the 20% off. Is there a special code or deal for the 30% off?


SECRET SALE- 30% OFF for PUFF.COM MEMBERS
Hello again from El Cigar Shop. Hope your summer has been good! Well, it's about to get even better....... currently, https://www.elcigarshop.com/ is running a site wide 20% OFF SALE !!!... but wait......for all the great folks at PUFF.COM we are offering a site wide 30% OFF SALE!!!!! Just use the code: 30OFF at checkout and save 30% OFF your entire order. This code is not listed anywhere on our website. It is only here, at PUFF that you will save an extra 10% off our already incredible deals! This SECRET SALE will run for just a few short weeks, so don't miss out! Just a way for us to say thanks to everyone on this am


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> You guys and your Esteban cigars are killing me. THIS is why I have more cigars than I can smoke!


Yeah but you gotta have this one bro! :vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

C&A Aerial


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> SECRET SALE- 30% OFF for PUFF.COM MEMBERS
> Hello again from El Cigar Shop. Hope your summer has been good! Well, it's about to get even better....... currently, https://www.elcigarshop.com/ is running a site wide 20% OFF SALE !!!... but wait......for all the great folks at PUFF.COM we are offering a site wide 30% OFF SALE!!!!! Just use the code: 30OFF at checkout and save 30% OFF your entire order. This code is not listed anywhere on our website. It is only here, at PUFF that you will save an extra 10% off our already incredible deals! This SECRET SALE will run for just a few short weeks, so don't miss out! Just a way for us to say thanks to everyone on this am


Sweet! Thanks @Olecharlie!


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice smoke for a nice night here in Texas.

Herrera Esteli










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> SEXY! and I aint talking about the see-gar!





Scotchpig said:


> The Oakleys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the lenses. That's what's sexy.


----------



## southpaw13

Enjoying this on the back porch. Not sure how many more nights I'll be able to smoke outside here in the Midwest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Thanks @TexaSmoke










Round 2










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Worst damn stick I’ve had from Ezra.most recent blessed leaf release...either a blue or purple rope wrapp....tunneled, cut about a 1/4 of the stick off...fired it up and yup...tunneled again...honestly not a bad run since I have smoked a lot of their sticks and only one has done this to me...but dang it! On to the next!

I’m not a smart fella but I know when a stick isn’t rolled right! (Insert Forrest Gump voice)



Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Next! I can't get enough of these....wish they were a regular production! Pairs great with some Rick James!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Discreetpuffer

First time in 2 months I’ve been able to sit on my patio and enjoy a cigar. Decided to smoke a tried and true one because I needed a home run smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

Force is strong with this one!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 La Bomba, Napalm.







1 week shy of 4 years rest


----------



## BKurt

I see what all the fuss is about! Super tasty and smooth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

disco_potato said:


> What a coinkidink. Guess what I had a few hours ago? Though I might be broken as the pepper wasn't very forward for me. Got a tinge of baking spice with occasional hits of sweet brioche/raisin bread.
> View attachment 228884
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I had almost 0 pepper in mine. Different vitola though. I think mine are the Broken Sword belicosos.


----------



## csk415

Finally got to try one. Found it at a B&M on vacay.


----------



## GOT14U

So good!


csk415 said:


> Finally got to try one. Found it at a B&M on vacay.


----------



## skipper469

csk415 said:


> Finally got to try one. Found it at a B&M on vacay.


So what'd you think of it? It's a personal favorite of mine and always makes for a good smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

AVO Syncro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

Late night...


----------



## GOT14U

Last killer stick tonight! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck

BKurt said:


> I see what all the fuss is about! Super tasty and smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You guys really suck you know that!?:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Black Six

Man oh man. if you get one of these I urge you to top it off with an extra year or two and make it into a 14-15 yrs aged. This is great!


----------



## Hickorynut

Had this since the last Sub10 pass....

Glad I waited, sorry I don't have a box of em.. Illusione Haut10...this thing has more flavors than Baskin-robbins









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobalu Criollo and Costa Rican for a Friday morning 







Not of to a great start, thinking this one might not go the distance


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bobalu Criollo and Costa Rican for a Friday morning
> View attachment 228924
> 
> Not of to a great start, thinking this one might not go the distance


 overall, what do you think of those bobalu's? Just got my "Bobalu challenge" in the mail yesterday! Figured at 10/$30 couldn't go wrong, even if half are duds.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> overall, what do you think of those bobalu's? Just got my "Bobalu challenge" in the mail yesterday! Figured at 10/$30 couldn't go wrong, even if half are duds.


They're okay at that price, most of the ones I've had started of pretty decent but didn't finish well. I have to drive by the factory/Lounge to get to another B&M I like so I might stop in once or twice a year. I won't go out my way to get more.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reboot! 
Nub cammy







I'm stubborn enough that I don't give up on too many cigars but something was definitely wrong with the Bobalu


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Almost halfway through a DE Factory Smoke Sweet. Not sure what to compare it to since the only Acid I ever smoked was the cold infusion tea. It's definately got a sweeted cap though. I also smoked another DE Factory Smoke maduro the other night. I've smoked two of those now and each was different. The first maduro reminded me of an Undercrown with chocolate notes. The second tasted just like a Nica Rustica and smelled the same. No idea if they are using different wrappers on these but it caught me off guard. The only DE Factory Smoke I haven't enjoyed so far is the Sungrown but I've only smoked one so far so it's too early to pass judgement on those.


Thanks. Good to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Yesterdays smokes three
Short LFD, on the drive out to a friends winery to help sort grapes.
Unfortunately crapatalk wont upload the pocture. Short AF Maduro. For the wall to the post office to mail cigars.
Eiro 20 years on the patio. Have a box in connie and one in maduro.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Curivari Ciclope earlier and a cheapo Fuente currently


----------



## Westside Threat

Dran said:


> overall, what do you think of those bobalu's? Just got my "Bobalu challenge" in the mail yesterday! Figured at 10/$30 couldn't go wrong, even if half are duds.


They failed the challenge for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

I think that cheapo Fuente is purty good....


greasemonger said:


> Curivari Ciclope earlier and a cheapo Fuente currently


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's too dark in here to take a pic, but death wish coffee, and a MB3 to start the day. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I think that cheapo Fuente is purty good....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It was good. Not sure which one it is, but its shorter than the curlyhead deluxe. I have a ton of those guys squirreled away for a rainy day.


----------



## Rondo

'14 Illusione Singularé


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing an Illusione Epernay Le Grande.

Always in my top 5 of best cigars out there. Including those from the dark side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Diamond Crown Maximus

All the Diamond Crowns I've had have been criminally smooth. Cocoa, some woodsyness and a rich, creamy sweetness.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Meh


----------



## Dran

Always nice to get paid to smoke!


----------



## Hickorynut

This joker is huge and intimidating....Ima smoking it! Courtesy of @Gumby-cr tupper.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## skipper469

Mmmm.. tasty


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit up this Gurkha Black Beauty.
Was going to change the mower blades but, I'm letting my oldest (4) learn to ride a bike in the garage. She's doing quite well. She's got training wheels on. Having more fun bumping things right now then anything lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got this little guy from @Tulse
My 2nd Eiroa 20 and both were different vitola. Great sticks. I'd even say top 10. Think I'll grab a box of these little 4 x 40 one day. Perfect size for my busy life.


----------



## Matt_21

Matt_21 said:


> Just lit up this Gurkha Black Beauty.
> Was going to change the mower blades but, I'm letting my oldest (4) learn to ride a bike in the garage. She's doing quite well. She's got training wheels on. Having more fun bumping things right now then anything lol.


Ditched it.


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Matt_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just lit up this Gurkha Black Beauty.
> Was going to change the mower blades but, I'm letting my oldest (4) learn to ride a bike in the garage. She's doing quite well. She's got training wheels on. Having more fun bumping things right now then anything lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditched it.
Click to expand...

 doesn't count then! Gotta choke that whole thing down brotha! Lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

3 hrs shopping with my good lady:frown2: i deserve this, even though the wrapper is cracked still smoking great


----------



## Elizabeth10

Gentlemen, I have heeded your wise advice regarding a solution to the potential over-humidification problem in my B&M''s humidor.

I am currently sitting in the lounge enjoying a lovely and well-rested New World kindly gifted to me by @curmudgeonista. It's pictured below with its newly purchased twin and a glass of Woodford Reserve.

As an aside, I don't know if you can tell, but the glass has flowers on it. I thanked the proprietor for giving me a pretty flowery glass, assuming he chose that one instead of the usual ones with dice on them because it was more feminine. He chuckled and told me that they had just replaced ALL the glasses with those.


----------



## Rabidawise

Man it feels nice outside!


----------



## Olecharlie

Thank God it's Friday gang. I'm worn out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

EPC La Historia

Coffee, chocolate, dried fruit sweetness.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sure is a nice night Brian!


----------



## greasemonger

MX2 with 7 months. Much better now, but I bet much over 18mo it would go flat.


----------



## Kidvegas

J21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> doesn't count then! Gotta choke that whole thing down brotha! Lol.


Its funny. It tasted good. Draw was about a 4 or 5 which I'm good with...but, it just wouldn't produce smoke. It was weird. Decent draw, sharp burn line, obviously burning but, very very little smoke out the back end. And I've smoked a bunch of them before and always found them mostly enjoyable (for a gurkha). There was some decent flavour there when I did get some wisps of smoke. Some dark chocolate, some earthiness. It's rested about 4 years.


----------



## Rondo

It's that time of year again. 








Not sure who gave me this BW but, I want to kiss him.


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't count then! Gotta choke that whole thing down brotha! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny. It tasted good. Draw was about a 4 or 5 which I'm good with...but, it just wouldn't produce smoke. It was weird. Decent draw, sharp burn line, obviously burning but, very very little smoke out the back end. And I've smoked a bunch of them before and always found them mostly enjoyable (for a gurkha). There was some decent flavour there when I did get some wisps of smoke. Some dark chocolate, some earthiness. It's rested about 4 years.
Click to expand...

 just giving you the rough way! Not my contest, but you were brave enough to light it up, That's a point in my book!


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> It's that time of year again.
> View attachment 228992
> 
> 
> Not sure who gave me this BW but, I want to kiss him.
> View attachment 228994


Didn't send it...and don't wanna kiss lol..,,but damn you got the fingerless mittens on already? Your making me think of digging out my space heater......ugh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I wore a sleeveless tee-shirt and shorts for my evening smoke... But then again @Rondo is up in the mountains and I'm on the water.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Decided it was time to finally try Prieto.
Digging the flavor.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Early morning shorty.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Received this in the Noobie Sampler Trade from @Shaver702 about 6 months back. My first Oliva MB3 and will not be my last. Good earthy smoke!

Thanks Seth!


----------



## S&W

Thanks @-Stinky- This was an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Hopefully this shows up. Crapatalk strikes again! Lol


----------



## PanzaVerde

Another great cigar from Warped. Flor Del Valle. The more cigars of theirs I try the more I love the brand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Well the week is finally behind me, but it sure beat me down. Pepin Vegas Cubanas courtesy of my Brother @kacey thanks. Time to review my picks and check in with my Vegas handicappers for the PUFF pick em. Goodluck fellas week 4 and I am looking for more wins then last week.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Patient Zero from September COTM paired with bourbon. EZ is upping their artwork game which I love.

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## kacey

@Fusion blue dot with Eagles rare kit Kat dark. Spent a few hours pickling vegetables and then looking for cigars. So after a day of making my own stuff time for a home roll.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
I enjoyed this cigar.
Pre lite was citrus and mint.
First third was smooth light taste of wood like oak and madron white pepper on the retrohale. Pepper and spice are mild in the second third.
Ohh if you have one and want to go for long ash this is the cigar.
Burn was even.
Slight cream texture in the final third. A solid smoke.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## BKurt

Been a minute since I had one of these.. the brownstone from last night reminded me of these. Still a great tasty stick. Having some minor draw/burn issues right now but able working through it thus far.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

BKurt said:


> Been a minute since I had one of these.. the brownstone from last night reminded me of these. Still a great tasty stick. Having some minor draw/burn issues right now but able working through it thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Update: as I get farther into the stick.. I am getting some major tunnel action going on here... Prob the worst tunneling I've had .. ever.. looks like there's four tunnels??























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Dran said:


> View attachment 228986
> 
> Sure is a nice night Brian!


FYI... If you woulda included your dog in the pic this would of been a 2 pointer!

Edit: I probably should of checked before opening my big mouth! Looks like you're way ahead me.. nice 2 pt score!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BKurt said:


> Update: as I get farther into the stick.. I am getting some major tunnel action going on here... Prob the worst tunneling I've had .. ever.. looks like there's four tunnels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thats from the leaf stems, help with flavor, keeping the cigar lit and construction strength, quite normal in lots of cigars.


----------



## Madderduro

camacho diploma...these still come in the coolest coffin ever


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Gloria De Leon. They did it again. Very pleasing cigar.

Solid medium, subtle transitions.

Check 'em online Boys. Very, very reasonable price for the quality









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## kacey

EZ Repulic of Texas for my morning walk









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and French Roast this mawnin...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

For me a good draw even burn ok on taste Maduro with Peets coffee. Sitting on my deck enjoying the cool morning!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> For me a good draw even burn ok on taste Maduro with Peets coffee. Sitting on my deck enjoying the cool morning!


Yumm! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano with Costa Rican


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

csk415 said:


>


Nice!!! How did you like it, Chris?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning. LPEDKB









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Good morning


----------



## SilkyJ

Eastern Standard from @WNYTony


----------



## Madderduro

curivari ciclope...picked up a curivari 8 cigar sampler for cheap and only recognized 2 of the cigars...decent little score and new sticks to try


----------



## Kidvegas

Just after 10am here on the East Coast. Shaping up to be a very nice day. 3rd cup of joe and onto my second cigar!

Aganorsa leaf Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

The Usual Thursday

Davidoff 2017 Art for the drive





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

muestra de saka....excellent smoke


----------



## PTAaron

DE Factory Smokes Maduro... while mowing the lawn. Not as hard as I thought to push a mower and puff - until the 10th trip up and down the hill! LOL!

Pretty tasty smoke for costing around $1.30!


----------



## Piper

This Opus X, courtesy of Matt_21, tastes great (even unlit). I'm not sure the vitola but I love the long, slim shape.


----------



## Piper

Here's are two photo of the Opus X from Matt_21. Beautiful white ash..


----------



## Olecharlie

AXx courtesy of @GOT14U

Man what a premium smoke. Full bodied, Full Strength and full of flavors. Stored it for 2 weeks or so in my wood Humidor at 61% and it so firm, clean draw smokes really well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> AXx courtesy of @GOT14U
> 
> Man what a premium smoke. Full bodied, Full Strength and full of flavors. Stored it for 2 weeks or so in my wood Humidor at 61% and it so firm, clean draw smokes really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Olecharlie may have found another new favorite. Sounds like a great smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I wish I could say I was done for the week. Sometimes a teacher's work is never done. But I am taking a long break. These are so good with a year on them. I will continue to buy more to keep ready at least that long. Looks like a big Dukey Stick. Let's see who gets that reference. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gonna try and mow for a couple hours after all,


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the idea of those are they any good?.....would also love a fully dressed 58 Indian Chief.... Carry on

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Caldwell Yellow Cake and coffee










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

Hickorynut said:


> I love the idea of those are they any good?.....would also love a fully dressed 58 Indian Chief.... Carry on
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Must admit, bought it for the label candy, but the flavours weren't bad and the burn was on point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Picked up a 10 pack mixed VS. gonna give em a try. Lots of wonderful smelling smoke so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are great around the year mark. 
Figured I’d just keep cashing in periodically on those Holts deals to stay stocked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Another Bellas Artes Maduro


----------



## Dran

nub cameroon!


----------



## SilkyJ

El Primer Mundo Epifania
Really good for a $2 stick


----------



## BOSSTANK

Endzone lounge bottom floor of casino getting ready for the LSU/Ole Miss game...

GEAUX Tigers!!!!


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate. A recent EZ rerelease.

View attachment 229084


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Bella Artes Maduro courtesy of @genomez. My favorite list continues to grow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

RockyMountainHigh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww, what's wrong with the pupper?


----------



## S&W

A couple today...


----------



## Ewood

All Out Kings ForeverLast on a night I have a ton of time to smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

disco_potato said:


> Aww, what's wrong with the pupper?


Old mans got hyperparathyroidism and a blockage near his aorta. We were planning to do surgery for the thyroid but they did an ultrasound on his tummy and found the blockage. So at this point we're just trying to keep him comfy and giving him lots of treats! Thanks for asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lfd factory press...have never tasted salted hard pretzel in a cigar before...very different


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ and AJ Fernandez's Rome 
Courtesy of Mr @kacey 
Stand courtesy of @PanzaVerde 
Thanks guys.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

LFD Double Ligero on the huge side courtesy of @Fusion. Gonna run a guess how long it takes to smoke contest on this.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 26 Anni


----------



## S&W

kacey said:


> LFD Double Ligero on the huge side courtesy of @Fusion. Gonna run a guess how long it takes to smoke contest on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'd guess about 1 hour 45 minutes but that's just a guess. Never smoked one that big...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Into the Black Abyss I go. Not a big fan of the 60 rg but hey it smokes and tastes good. Tons of smoke from this big sucker too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## g1k

I finally found time for a Fuentes Magnum R44 recommended by @WNYTony. It was a good smoke.










Ryan


----------



## BKurt

This is actually my first time smoking a CAO Brazilia Gol. I see now why they're literally in every B&M.. Great flavors and very consistent..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Fable Fourth Prime and some 3rd Planet Cream Ale from right down the road.


----------



## Madderduro

curivari onassis


----------



## WNYTony

Sindicato Hex


----------



## csk415

g1k said:


> I finally found time for a Fuentes Magnum R44 recommended by @WNYTony. It was a good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


What's wrapped around that engine?


----------



## PanzaVerde

csk415 said:


> What's wrapped around that engine?


Yes I am anxious to know as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Good ole Four Kicks. One of my favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Dang tapatalk wont add the picture but that’s what I’m smoking


----------



## Black Six

Had this for 6 years, decided it was time to fire it up. I can't recall exactly where I got it but I think it was a promotional thing. Anyway, it's really good.


----------



## g1k

csk415 said:


> What's wrapped around that engine?





PanzaVerde said:


> Yes I am anxious to know as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't want to derail the thread - 1974 Triumph TR6. I'll put up a post with more photos this week in the cars and motorcycles sub forum.

Ryan


----------



## Kidvegas

Early morning Blind Man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday morn quiet time seems a good time to burn this AJ New World Puro Especial Toro courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band......going great with Sumatra and a new cigar mag.. 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

enjoying wake up time before a sunday that's full of chores


----------



## Dran

EZ Sunday morning!






actually picking up burnt sugar off of this.... But given my palate, I'm gonna call it psycological, and not actually tasting it.


----------



## Olecharlie

A mild Connie, nice change of pace. Macanudo Cafe. San Andrean binder, Dominican/Mexican Fillers. Courtesy of @kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Avelino 80th with Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

Round 2

Damn these are Guuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

When they are filled correctly these are good morning smokes. The first two of the five were under filled. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> AXx courtesy of @GOT14U
> 
> Man what a premium smoke. Full bodied, Full Strength and full of flavors. Stored it for 2 weeks or so in my wood Humidor at 61% and it so firm, clean draw smokes really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it. I love those things!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think about those? I've been looking at them for quit awhile but always grab something else.

I saw you answered already....thx

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ForMud

Last night.......









And this morning.......


----------



## Fusion

This very nice Lancero


----------



## msmith1986

Got up early and went to church, then mom's house for lunch and try one of these smokes from @Gumby-cr. My first time away from the house since Wed with my back and neck acting up. This is the Sweet version. It has Indonesian filler and binder, and Nica habano wrapper. Other than the Sweet cap, it is a dern good smooth mellow smoke. Indonesian is probably overlooked as a filler, but now I know it's not bad at all. This stick retails around $1.50, and easily punches into the $3 category for value for the money. I can't wait to try the SG and maduro soon, as time and health permits. Thanks for the opportunity to try them Adam.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 XO (2015 ed) with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo

Kidvegas said:


> Round 2
> 
> Damn these are Guuud!


Kiss worthy, aren't they.


----------



## S&W

Got a 5er of these. Wish I'd have gotten more. Excellent draw, almost effortless, without burning hot or tasting harsh.


----------



## PanzaVerde

EP Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro. Nice stick. Burn is a bit wavy but more so due to the breeze but when it's less than 90 degrees, cloudy with a nice cool breeze you can't help but smoke outside and enjoy the weather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cain Straight Ligero, ice







water with a nice breeze blowing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This "Quiet Birdman" Custom, they are a group (secretive) of Aviators, one of the members comes to our Saturday HERF and gave me this, not sure who made it but its quite good.
Found this new (to me) Peet's coffee at Costco, Yosemite Organic, delish, like it more than the MD


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday evening comics and Romatherapy....I can tell this one has some age..... 

Neanderthal courtesy of @Gumby-cr with Kona on the Lido Deck...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## PanzaVerde

On to the next one. A big 6 x 60 Asylum 13. Pretty good smoke.

Did some research on it and never realized these things can come in a 8 x 80. Just trying to figure out who would want to smoke that. Not my cup of tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Been going for a bit, time for some smoke time and maybe a bit of relaxation!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Kiss worthy, aren't they.


Yea brother....exceptionally good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this beauty from @TexaSmoke. 
Delicious cigar, perfect burn, and that band is awesome! Thank you brother.


----------



## huffer33

Jumping back in with this old friend.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

Glad you like it. My favorite AB that I've tried.


PTAaron said:


> Fired up this beauty from @TexaSmoke.
> Delicious cigar, perfect burn, and that band is awesome! Thank you brother.


----------



## ForMud

What I got up to this afternoon. Ether a 2 or 3000, can't remember.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Sunday evening comics and Romatherapy....I can tell this one has some age.....
> 
> Neanderthal courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with Kona on the Lido Deck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


2 months of age is it :grin2: Those Neanderthals are smooth suckers until they creep up on you and hit you in the gut with a vitamin N bomb. I've smoked the HoxD and SGP sizes of those but I don't really care for them. That HN size though makes me drool :vs_whistle:


----------



## Gumby-cr

TLD Mas Fuerte :grin2: Camera on my phone is not being nice today. Not many things on it are not being nice since I updated it a few days ago. Smoked (well tried to) a EZ Chocolate Brownie last night that was plugged. Made it an inch and threw in the towel. Going to cut it open tomorrow and see what caused it. First EZ stick that ever gave me problems. Just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Forgot how good these are:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing out the day with this Tatuaje Havana VI and nice Victoria










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

2016 was a good year!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> 2016 was a good year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I love the wall back there. Nice way to use the boxes and bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

S&W said:


> Got a 5er of these. Wish I'd have gotten more. Excellent draw, almost effortless, without burning hot or tasting harsh.


I like those with coffee in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> I love the wall back there. Nice way to use the boxes and bands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a work in progress. Had some time today so I hung up about 5 bx I had empty and about 50 bands...it's my alone therapy! Lol...for some reason it is one of my favorite things to do these days...I must be getting OLD!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> Forgot how good these are:


Nice ash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A good JDN Antano 1970 while working. Poked my PD through it to fix the slightly tight draw. Glued it back and it was fine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An after dinner CH JH WL. Watching SNF. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Thanks. It's a work in progress. Had some time today so I hung up about 5 bx I had empty and about 50 bands...it's my alone therapy! Lol...for some reason it is one of my favorite things to do these days...I must be getting OLD!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


This is one of my many work in progress. Gonna end up being and end table. Gotta attach the sides and legs and then pour in some resin to truly seal it.


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed this CAO Flathead today while walking the local pick-n-pull junk yard.










Ryan


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Dbl Shock,


----------



## Maxh92

MoW. These get better with rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> This is one of my many work in progress. Gonna end up being and end table. Gotta attach the sides and legs and then pour in some resin to truly seal it.


That's nice dude. Can tell you took your time....!! I need one of those also...lmao...shipping is gonna kill me!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Needed some Deliverance today! 9 months have done these justice!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

Having some Romatherapy as @Hickorynut likes to call it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Smoking this beast









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

2014 is smoof! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

Damn good smoke. Wish I bought more than one. @OneStrangeOne, if your close to that shop you should pick one up to try if you haven't already.


----------



## GOT14U

very good stick...pretty sure Fine Ash Cigars has some also...definitely worth the price of admission!


csk415 said:


> Damn good smoke. Wish I bought more than one. @OneStrangeOne, if your close to that shop you should pick one up to try if you haven't already.


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks @BKurt! Needed a bit less humidity but a good smoke non the less...thinking of dropping my smoking stash to 61-63%









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Oh damn, how is it?????I need to know!


BOSSTANK said:


>


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Fernandez Reserva Corojo, courtesy of @TreySC


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Casa Fernandez Reserva Corojo, courtesy of @TreySC


Good stick right there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Oh damn, how is it?????I need to know!


I forgot I had it, I was digging for something new to try tonight and found it hiding in one of my humi drawers. First third I almost tossed it, glad I hung in there. It got pretty good from there on out and I ended up nubing it. Draw was a tad on the tight side but didn't need poking. For me I would do a 5er but not box worthy for my taste.

I just looked it up and here are the tasting notes... as I was smoking it I could not put my finger on the taste I was getting, maybe because it was all the flavors mixing. It was pretty consistent and good after the first third imo.
https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/nomad-cigars-signature-series?variant=19448950597


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Thanks @BKurt! Needed a bit less humidity but a good smoke non the less...thinking of dropping my smoking stash to 61-63%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Just noticed you haven't taken off the clear sticker covering the Whynter display.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Just noticed you haven't taken off the clear sticker covering the Whynter display.


Oh it's off, stuff like that doesn't last long in my parts!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

I can't wait any longer to try one of these. 4.5x52 D.10th annie. All Nica inside and an Ecuadorian habano oscuro wrapper. It started out with a full blast of profound earthy chocolate. It also has some spice with very little pepper. I'm drinking black Costa Rican coffee with it, so I'm not sure of coffee notes in it, but very smooth for a fresh full/full stick. It's definitely a strong flavor bomb just the way I like. Like between the Puro Authentico and UHC. They retail between $8-$10, but I grabbed a fiver of these 4.5" for $12 and 5.5" robusto fiver for $14 from late ending auctions. #MaduroMonday























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Diesel HotD and Sumatra,
> View attachment 229172


The only place I've been able to find those is in sampler packs on CB, but I always forget and miss out. How are they?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> The only place I've been able to find those is in sampler packs on CB, but I always forget and miss out. How are they?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think that they might be out of production, they were/are a CI-C.com exclusive. The samplers are probably to get rid of that last handful. Give Andy D @ C.Com a call, it's likely that he can find some in the warehouse.
Lots of baking spice & pepper, creamy thick chewy smoke, light leather, chocolate & cedar on the retro. When they first released these they were really harsh so a lot of people gave up on em. 
A phone call goes a long way, I can usually beat the crap out of C-bid prices simply by talking to a CS rep and asking!


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I can't wait any longer to try one of these. 4.5x52 D.10th annie. All Nica inside and an Ecuadorian habano oscuro wrapper. It started out with a full blast of profound earthy chocolate. It also has some spice with very little pepper. I'm drinking black Costa Rican coffee with it, so I'm not sure of coffee notes in it, but very smooth for a fresh full/full stick. It's definitely a strong flavor bomb just the way I like. Like between the Puro Authentico and UHC. They retail between $8-$10, but I grabbed a fiver of these 4.5" for $12 and 5.5" robusto fiver for $14 from late ending auctions. #MaduroMonday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Got a 5ver of the 4.5x52 on the way. 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

CCA Ranflajo and Guatemalan after a long night...up and at em....Atom Ant!

Lotsa flavors, easy on the retro. Gonna be a good morning smoke with a cup a joe contender....interested to see how they age.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Roma therapy this AM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Roma therapy this AM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dat sheen tho.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Dat sheen tho.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ya see that! For all the cigars I've enjoyed and the many different brands that I've burned through. The Roma's are just good! Fit my profile likes to a "T" and price wise extremely friendly for all! Quality and construction wise some of the best that I've experienced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Quick smoke at work.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> CCA Ranflajo and Guatemalan after a long night...up and at em....Atom Ant!
> 
> Lotsa flavors, easy on the retro. Gonna be a good morning smoke with a cup a joe contender....interested to see how they age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Basically a year old already


----------



## Gumby-cr

Umbagog Toro. Looks like Gumby is shopping for a new phone later today. My camera is kaput :serious:


----------



## disco_potato

Wise Man Maduro

Gooood.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

huffer33 said:


> Quick smoke at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Is that a KTM Duke in the background?


----------



## Fusion

Been a while for one of these, not keen


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron 2k


----------



## genomez




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## awk6898

A gift from brother Humphreys Ghost. Surprisingly smooth. I've generally steered away from RP's for the last several years, but this is a welcomed change in his lineup. Would def buy if I stumbled upon it at a B+M for a reasonable price. Thanks man!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rabidawise said:


> Is that a KTM Duke in the background?


Good eye... It was a 690

And for this evenings smoke we have a Blind Man's Bluff









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had this little guy on the way to work. Thanks @WNYTony


----------



## LeatherNeck

The King is Dead 
Such a beautiful floral retro on these.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Had my second insurance physical of the month this morning and tested negative for nicotine/cotinine, and then I worked all day on a nonsmoking campus. Finally got home at 5:00 and by 5:30, here's what my first stick in two weeks looked like. A nice, light Isla del Sol, but I suspect I'll end up back on the porch either tonight or tomorrow morning to have something with a bit more flavor. Still, an excellent fast-breaking smoke!


----------



## ellebrecht71

VS Bohemian 15th Anniversary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> CCA Ranflajo and Guatemalan after a long night...up and at em....Atom Ant!
> 
> Lotsa flavors, easy on the retro. Gonna be a good morning smoke with a cup a joe contender....interested to see how they age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Friggin peer pressure


----------



## Ewood

Very toothy 1.5 year old Nub Habano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Bwahahaha!!!


greasemonger said:


> Friggin peer pressure


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greypilgrim76

Stick #2 of tonight's "I can finally smoke again!" double-header. I've not had this one before, but I'm a fan so far, and it pairs nicely with the pale ale.


----------



## Fusion

This Eminence for Maduro Monday, quite different from the other EZ's i have had (not that many) i do like it


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Maduro Chupitas! Pronounce that 3 times real fast lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Las Dias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Olecharlie said:


> Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Maduro Chupitas! Pronounce that 3 times real fast lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried. Pretty sure I dislocated my jaw.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Regius Seleccion Orchant

Not as good as the USA Exclusivo but still a solid smoke. Smooth, somewhat mild, cocoa and toasted peanuts.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Nice end to my Monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WNYTony said:


> Casa Fernandez Reserva Corojo, courtesy of @TreySC


Where'd you find the old non maduros?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Love these and can't wait for this box to get in the year range. Still smoking a little wavy. But tasty already. Needed this after today and his weekend of work. Paired with some cheap bird dog bourbon and coke and MNF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

EZ While My Cigar Gently Weeps

Barnyard smell, dark chocolate and leather all over the place! White pepper on the retro. Good stuff so far!


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Maduro Chupitas! Pronounce that 3 times real fast lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this as insanely good as the Mr. Brownstone? How would you compare the two?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

101/Camacho


----------



## mpomario

First one of these with a little time on them. Even better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Papas Fritas. Great little cigar. Paired with Stagg Jr. Barrel proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkydigger

*Cuban Cohiba*



Herf N Turf said:


> For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.
> 
> So, what's YOUR latest???


I won a Leather Humidor of 25 Cuban Cohibas on this year's Smoke on the Water , a benefit to help The Hope Clinic for Women ...
Laid back with one tonight with a Glenlivet Single malt .....
:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

alkydigger said:


> I won a Leather Humidor of 25 Cuban Cohibas on this year's Smoke on the Water , a benefit to help The Hope Clinic for Women ...
> Laid back with one tonight with a Glenlivet Single malt .....
> :vs_cool:


As this is your first post, you may want to read through the forum rules beforw going much further. 
This is a friendly place, but we do have guidelines. On of them is not speaking of Cuban cigars outside of the Habanos forum, which you may not post in until you have met a 90 day tenure and minimum of 100 posts. The forum you have just posted in is actually named What Did You Smoke Today (Non-Habanos).
Also, after reading the rules it would nice to know a little about you. Drop by the introductions thread and tell us a little about yourself. Your mention of your philanthropy and love of scotch leads me to believe you'd fit right in. An intro isn't required, but it really is nice to have a new person introduce themselves. I'm sure you understand. 
That being said, welcome to puff. Glad to have ya.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had this little guy while walking with the wife. Wasn't sure I could handle at first lite as it was a pepper bomb but it mellowed out and was a great smoke. Gotta get me some more now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

mpomario said:


> Where'd you find the old non maduros?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy @TreySC sent it to me in a trade. I'm assuming he grabbed it in a local B&M in his area (SC).

Pudgy Jason for MNF


----------



## Pius X

I figured this would be a good call after working afternoon shift all day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Boheme with Sumatra


----------



## Madderduro

colorado oscuro for breakfast...this stick is becoming a favorite...if ur a lfd fan its definitely worth a try


----------



## Hickorynut

8yr old Perdomo Reserve Cabinet La Tradicion Series P....Square pressed torpedo Nica...with a Cammie wrapper?
@Gumby-cr sent this to see if a Modus could help the draw....And it did.

I think the tobaccos married to well? There was no obvious knot or hard areas. I did manage to pull bits out of the head and above the band which helped the draw. I also had to take two cuts from the head to get a decent draw....

Reward...hell yes! B&M Brown bread (in the can), orange citrus, leather, musty tobacco, buttery toast...and I'm about an inch and a half in...Happy Boy!
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> 8yr old Perdomo Reserve Cabinet La Tradicion Series P....Square pressed torpedo Nica...with a Cammie wrapper?
> @*Gumby-cr* sent this to see if a Modus could help the draw....And it did.
> 
> I think the tobaccos married to well? There was no obvious knot or hard areas. I did manage to pull bits out of the head and above the band which helped the draw. I also had to take two cuts from the head to get a decent draw....
> 
> Reward...hell yes! B&M Brown bread (in the can), orange citrus, leather, musty tobacco, buttery toast...and I'm about an inch and a half in...Happy Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yes it's a cameroon wrapper. When i picked those up last year they were still shrink wrapped. The few I've tried have been rolled so tight I couldn't get a draw hence me sending you a few to see if they were able to be saved with a modus. The owner had another box of those that were opened and the one I bought out of that box was fine. At least I know now that I don't have to toss 16 sticks. Thanks :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Yes it's a cameroon wrapper. When i picked those up last year they were still shrink wrapped. The few I've tried have been rolled so tight I couldn't get a draw hence me sending you a few to see if they were able to be saved with a modus. The owner had another box of those that were opened and the one I bought out of that box was fine. At least I know now that I don't have to toss 16 sticks. Thanks :grin2:


Ima here to tell you....that was a stellar pick up. Thank you for sharing! Btw...second third picks up some floral notes and a bit of twang...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Ima here to tell you....that was a stellar pick up. Thank you for sharing! Btw...second third picks up some floral notes and a bit of twang...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I have one of those of similar age... Will have to look for it this evening.

101 Camacho









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Olecharlie

skipper469 said:


> Is this as insanely good as the Mr. Brownstone? How would you compare the two?


It's good but Mr Brownstone is better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

I know, I know. But here are some thoughts. This is the stick that, back in June, turned me on to cigars. I loved everything about it, and it made me want to learn more about cigars. (I knew almost nothing.) In the months since, I've collected many more cigars of the infused and non-infused variety, but I hadn't come back to the Kuba Kuba until this morning. Here's what I've decided: it's still a good cigar, and its construction is absolutely top-notch in every way. But, I've also realized this morning that I'm probably not going to return to the ACID line again soon. For infused sticks, I now much prefer coffee-infusion (Nub Cafe, Tabak, Isla del Sol) over the floral infusions of the ACIDs. I'll still smoke what I've got, and probably enjoy them, but I think my money will be better spent moving forward on coffee infusions and especially non-infused sticks. For this morning, though, the Kuba Kuba is still solid. (Though, for future reference, it does not pair well with black coffee.)


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure what is is with UC and coffee, but I love the two. Enjoying the rain and flooding this morning....Rain day, fun day!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Archun

Rondo said:


> Mexican Hot Chocolate. A recent EZ rerelease.
> 
> View attachment 229084


How was it? mine are still resting:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 229288


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229288


Ron, you drinking early lol.........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

???


----------



## greasemonger

Rondo said:


> ???


Wrong thread lol looks good though.


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Negociant

Still #1 Tat for me.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Been awhile!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> Been awhile!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I like your watch. Who makes it?


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> I like your watch. Who makes it?


Rolex baby! I always have time ! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

One of mine today, Blue Dot with the Habano wrapper


----------



## GOT14U

Gotta lay-off these I tell myself...but what do I know!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

Counters finally arrived so tomorrow I get to hook up to sink.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## poppajon75

huffer33 said:


> Counters finally arrived so tomorrow I get to hook up to sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Great looking counters there! Nice selection on the leaf too. Think I'll break out the 15' one of these days this month myself.

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## GOT14U

Never disappoints!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ellebrecht71

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of my favorites right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Espinosa Crema. Good cigar, well constructed, lot of smoke. But, not the creamiest cigar I've ever had, hell not the creamiest I've had this week. It's makes me want to try there others as I'm not normally a Connecticut fan because it is good. But it's not what I was told or was expecting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Melanio V Maduro courtesy of @genomez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Just a cheap RP 1992 Fumas. I like the Sumatra wrapper every now and then.

Can anyone recommend a good Sumatra wrapped cigar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Listening to some of my wife's music while crossing my finger that tonight may be a good night! Damn good seegar also! Lol









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a freaking Pedro Martin Fiera unobtanium! I've looked at this several times thinking it was an Asylum Premium or sumthin. Lo and behold it's a PM. I've had one other PM and that was from @Gumby-cr...these are really good... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Listening to some of my wife's music while crossing my finger that tonight may be a good night! Damn good seegar also! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Ah, the things we'll do...

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ohana Pulse with a guy that doesnt have one.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ellebrecht71 said:


> Just a cheap RP 1992 Fumas. I like the Sumatra wrapper every now and then.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good Sumatra wrapped cigar?


San Cristobal Revelation

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas

Jacobs Ladder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Jacobs Ladder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I literally had one in my hand today and was about to light it up! Good choice.

For science and research! ROTT









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greypilgrim76

Man, y’all weren’t wrong about this little guy. Delicious! (And I hear they get BETTER with age?)


----------



## Pius X

AB tempus maduro, one of my favorites!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> I literally had one in my hand today and was about to light it up! Good choice.
> 
> For science and research! ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Looks like ya made a good choice! I've only had one of those awhile back and really enjoyed it. Hope you do as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Johnny Tobacconaut

Coffee, nuts, and that dang thyme on the retro. 2nd cigar in a week with the same retro sting and I can't pinpoint what they've had in common. Other than having Nicaraguan tobacco.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Four kicks Maduro Robusto courtesy of @TexaSmoke

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Had this little guy while walking with the wife. Wasn't sure I could handle at first lite as it was a pepper bomb but it mellowed out and was a great smoke. Gotta get me some more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried one with some time on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Oliva Master Blends 3 - scored a 20 pack sampler for $63!


----------



## mpomario

RP Sungrown Maduro. After even more paperwork.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Flores Y Rodriguez Seleccion Maduro Magicos- My first one of these. Good smoke IMO.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Have you tried one with some time on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw I don't have the stock of cigars to truly age any. Working my way there but not quite yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

After a long and heated conversation with my bank I had to grab something strong with a long smoke time. Into the Abyss I go again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Naw I don't have the stock of cigars to truly age any. Working my way there but not quite yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Noted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the chaos ensues....lol


----------



## Pag#11

Nicaraguan overrun from CP courtesy of @akpreacherplayz. The shiny Brass stand courtesy of @PanzaVerde. 
I wonder what factory makes these. Burns super slow and is packed tightly. Reminds me of an MF smoke burn wise. Flavors are better then some $8 -10 smokes. Definitely a very good value. When the 4 x40 comes back in stock I will grab some.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Nicaraguan overrun from CP courtesy of @akpreacherplayz. The shiny Brass stand courtesy of @PanzaVerde.
> I wonder what factory makes these. Burns super slow and is packed tightly. Reminds me of an MF smoke burn wise. Flavors are better then some $8 -10 smokes. Definitely a very good value. When the 4 x40 comes back in stock I will grab some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


One of my favs with a cup of coffee

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Ewood

A Daddy Mac I received in a trade with @WNYTony thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Nice smoke. Defiantly worthy of picking up some more.


----------



## kacey

GPC Cachitos
Unlit draw was citrus and tea.
Lit draw was mmmmm made my mouth water. Retrohale was white pepper and citrus.
Second half was light white pepper and something that i can't place.
Glad I bought a bundle.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Haut damn these are good! Everytime I smoke one I tell myself I got to buy more..










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> Man, y'all weren't wrong about this little guy. Delicious! (And I hear they get BETTER with age?)


They do! (Psst....the maduros are better!) Nice scotch too!


----------



## Westside Threat

BKurt said:


> Haut damn these are good! Everytime I smoke one I tell myself I got to buy more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have five sitting around that I haven't gotten into yet. What sort of age is on the one you are smoking?


----------



## BKurt

Westside Threat said:


> I have five sitting around that I haven't gotten into yet. What sort of age is on the one you are smoking?


I'd say about 7 weeks on this one.. I have a few more resting as well from the same purchase..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Wolf this fine Tuesday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

I really enjoy it when I am able to get in a morning cigar with coffee! Courtesy of @genomez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> It's a freaking Pedro Martin Fiera unobtanium! I've looked at this several times thinking it was an Asylum Premium or sumthin. Lo and behold it's a PM. I've had one other PM and that was from @*Gumby-cr*...these are really good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


If I told you what I got those for from SBC a few years ago I think your jaw would hit the floor :vs_laugh: I'm super busy with work the next few weeks but I think I still have at least ten of those left somewhere.I will just keep resting them for you.Just say the word when you want more :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> Man, y'all weren't wrong about this little guy. Delicious! (And I hear they get BETTER with age?)


Nice combo, I love the 4x55 Maduro Hemingway


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> One of my favs with a cup of coffee
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I gotta try those, always wondered how they were.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Olecharlie said:


> Nice combo, I love the 4x55 Maduro Hemingway


That's two recs for the maduro. Guess I'm gonna have to track some down!


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> That's two recs for the maduro. Guess I'm gonna have to track some down!


Let me know if you find them, they have been out of stock for a while. The 49ring gauge is the same jut like the 55 a little better.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Olecharlie said:


> Let me know if you find them, they have been out of stock for a while. The 49ring gauge is the same jut like the 55 a little better.


Will do!


----------



## ScottyB

Nice morning smoke with coffee.


----------



## Dran

EDRM from @MattyIce in a PIF! Changing my opinion on Maduro 1 stick at a time. Thanks Matt!


----------



## ForMud

Not today but after work yesterday. Perfect size ( 5.5 x 42 ) for a short hour long smoke. I just wish BL would make them in this size for all their different sticks.


----------



## SilkyJ

Cigar Factory Social Club


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crux Du Connoisseur Lancero with Sumatra for a late morning start,


----------



## huffer33

I'm pretty sure this firecracker came from Tony @WNYTony but I don't have my cheat sheet with me.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## awk6898

Haven't smoked one of these in forever. Forgot how good they are for the price.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

huffer33 said:


> I'm pretty sure this firecracker came from Tony @WNYTony but I don't have my cheat sheet with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


That looks like the 4.5x60. My favorite LFD DL.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This B52 Edge from @Rvon, thanks Ron


----------



## disco_potato

Warped Maestro del Tiempo 5205

Probably the best vitola for this blend IMO. Nice spice that subsided after the 1st inch to leave us with a creamy, woody, sweetness.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 64 Anni


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Nub love.


----------



## disco_potato

Ortega The Fox 2013

Salty, meaty, woody, sweet.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

EZ Chicken and Waffles from @JtAv8tor while watching Solo and enjoying a beautiful half day off work.


----------



## poppajon75

Courtesy of @disco_potato. Just what the doctor ordered after troubleshooting and, rebuilding a panel that was hit by lightening. It's performance is flawless, output tremendous, smoke is chewy. Not on the bold end of the Maduro spectrum with a tea sweetened with honey finish. I would say this is a great summertime Maduro. Thanks Dave, this is a treat.









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## kacey

Caldwell Yellow cake courtesy of @Fusion
Very tasty cigar.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Yesterday the maduro tempus, today the Nicaragua! Tomorrow the regular?...


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahwwwww after work relaxation!


----------



## ScottyB

First nice evening in a few days.


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Caldwell Yellow cake courtesy of @Fusion
> Very tasty cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Awesome $2 smokes


----------



## Hickorynut

There are some brands I have a mental dislike for for no specific reason. Rocky Patel is one of those brands, I don't know why.....I've not had a bad experience..just didn't gel with them...

Ok..Hick get to the point....

My first Edge courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....this thing is good...I've like the flavors, burn, draw...so thanks for piling one in the bunch! 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> There are some brands I have a mental dislike for for no specific reason. Rocky Patel is one of those brands, I don't know why.....I've not had a bad experience..just didn't gel with them...
> 
> Ok..Hick get to the point....
> 
> My first Edge courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....this thing is good...I've like the flavors, burn, draw...so thanks for piling one in the bunch!
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Have you had the Sun Grown Maduro? You strike me as the kind of guy who would like the Sun Grown Maduro.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ahhh....you noticed I like my cigars like I like my coffee and women folk... 


disco_potato said:


> Have you had the Sun Grown Maduro? You strike me as the kind of guy who would like the Sun Grown Maduro.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Not sure what is is with UC and coffee, but I love the two. Enjoying the rain and flooding this morning....Rain day, fun day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


UC is a desert island stick for me. I haven't met one I didn't like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

At the cigar lounge sketching out some ideas for a particularly thorny memo for work. Special thanks to Mr. AJ Fernandez for helping me relax and focus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BKurt

Le bijou one nine deuce deuce









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalStretcher

Rocky Patel 55. Corona. That's the entire cigar.


----------



## Shaver702

El Gueguense The Wise Man 
Thanks to @Travoline thanks bud

What an excellent stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Ahhh....you noticed I like my cigars like I like my coffee and women folk...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


The regular SG and SG maduro are both really good. I get fivers on CB for $10-$12 usually.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Wavell natural to close out the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TexaSmoke said:


> Awesome $2 smokes


They that good for $2?

Going with a RP my BIL passed to me. Not my go to brand but this one seems worthy of picking up more.


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> They that good for $2?
> 
> Going with a RP my BIL passed to me. Not my go to brand but this one seems worthy of picking up more.


At the $2 mark, i really like them. They definitely have that caldwell flavor to them. The construction isn't pretty and sometimes they burn a little funny, but the flavors are great.


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> There are some brands I have a mental dislike for for no specific reason. Rocky Patel is one of those brands, I don't know why.....I've not had a bad experience..just didn't gel with them...
> 
> Ok..Hick get to the point....
> 
> My first Edge courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....this thing is good...I've like the flavors, burn, draw...so thanks for piling one in the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I am glad that you enjoyed the cigar @Hickorynut I figured it would be a work humidor cigar.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice little AB Nica Puro for my walk with the wife and a few of the kids. Although I wish I would have paid a little more attention before I cut it. Can't see it in the pic as its on the backside but it had a large vein that went under the cap and split when I cut. Should have used my v cutter. Oh well I made it work. Still a good smoke IMO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Elizabeth10 said:


> At the cigar lounge sketching out some ideas for a particularly thorny memo for work. Special thanks to Mr. AJ Fernandez for helping me relax and focus.


Have you tried the Bella Artes by AJ...think you would like that a bunch.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> At the $2 mark, i really like them. They definitely have that caldwell flavor to them. The construction isn't pretty and sometimes they burn a little funny, but the flavors are great.


where are you finding them for $2? 8 to 20 is what I see.


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Fusion

kacey said:


> where are you finding them for $2? 8 to 20 is what I see.


CI often has them on sale $100 for 50 of the short corona, $131.17 right now though

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/


----------



## Elizabeth10

Pag#11 said:


> Have you tried the Bella Artes by AJ...think you would like that a bunch.


Nope, but I'll be sure to give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


>


I have no clue what that machine is, but I bet it's a good time. :wink2:


----------



## kacey

Fusion said:


> CI often has them on sale $100 for 50 of the short corona, $131.17 right now though
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/


I think that we have a communication issue.:grin2:
The picture that I saw was a RP Olde World Maduro. I assumed that was the $2 smoke being discussed.:vs_laugh:
Now that I know where to buy the yellow cake I will certainly get me some.>
Thank you for passing me the yellow cake. And the link.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione GC:4 Maduro. So tasty with about 3 years in my naked humidor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Eastern Standard from @disco_potato and some Japanese whiskey. Fun vitola and crazy taste profile, it's all over the place. Keep thinking toasted olive bread...good stuff.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

LeatherNeck said:


> I have no clue what that machine is, but I bet it's a good time. :wink2:


Not so much a good time haha... but a damn fine mower.


----------



## Black Six

Villiger Export. I didn't have a lot of time and I grabbed this out of pure laziness. Not bad for a machine-made cigar.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Not so much a good time haha... but a damn fine mower.


Didn't expect that! LOL


----------



## msmith1986

Black Six said:


> Villiger Export. I didn't have a lot of time and I grabbed this out of pure laziness. Not bad for a machine-made cigar.


Those are solid for a $1 smoke. #ThriftyThursday I think they've been around over 100 years if I remember correctly. Check out one of my favorite single torches, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Uncle Lee 
Quite the meaty cigar if you ask me. Add in the Earthy mushrooms & saltiness of it and this cigar could host its own cooking show. Not really the ideal early morning stick, but I work nights so it's kinda my "evening" right now. This would be great after a hefty steak & taters meal. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partagas Cifuentes with Sumatra,







Not to impressed so far.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Partagas Cifuentes with Sumatra,
> View attachment 229438
> 
> Not to impressed so far.


All the Partagas I smoke are still the old bands, kind of like you with Camacho, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Honduran Gispert and Guatemalan coffee....this works for #ThriftyThursday cause I got them on a packaging change for cheap.
Always watch for packaging changes, they save you dough!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Uncle Lee
> Quite the meaty cigar if you ask me. Add in the Earthy mushrooms & saltiness of it and this cigar could host its own cooking show. Not really the ideal early morning stick, but I work nights so it's kinda my "evening" right now. This would be great after a hefty steak & taters meal. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


Well I'm off to the Diner right up the street... They serve breakfast all day, so I hope they do the same with steak and taters.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> A little Honduran Gispert and Guatemalan coffee....this works for #ThriftyThursday cause I got them on a packaging change for cheap.
> Always watch for packaging changes, they save you dough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm still on my stash of old school box pressed maduro Gispert and the new Intenso. How does that new one compare? I'm guessing too tame for this guy.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I'm still on my stash of old school box pressed maduro Gispert and the new Intenso. How does that new one compare? I'm guessing too tame for this guy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's pretty mild. They are about a year and a half since they changed from 15 to 24? In the package. I like the creamy Coffee and nuts with a hint of pepper on the retro. IMHO going great with coffee....I wouldn't pair this with liquor....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

I like those for driving and not paying attention. Always grab a couple when I visit a certain b&m


Black Six said:


> Villiger Export. I didn't have a lot of time and I grabbed this out of pure laziness. Not bad for a machine-made cigar.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> That looks like the 4.5x60. My favorite LFD DL.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It had a fuse - I believe they were 3 1/4 x 50


----------



## ForMud

Hickorynut said:


> It's pretty mild. They are about a year and a half since they changed from 15 to 24? In the package. I like the creamy Coffee and nuts with a hint of pepper on the retro. IMHO going great with coffee....I wouldn't pair this with liquor....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I got some with 6 - 8 months on them.....That's a perfect description. I like em while riding the mower, they have a nice burn even while being bounced around.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and lots of paperwork,


----------



## greypilgrim76

Late to update, but I had my first Tabak Especial Dulce (Robusto) in a while last night. May well be my favorite stick right now. (Sorry no pic--it was dark by the time I made it to the back porch!)


----------



## Travoline

Shaver702 said:


> El Gueguense The Wise Man
> Thanks to @*Travoline* thanks bud
> 
> What an excellent stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it! I might have to give mine a try this weekend!


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ellebrecht71

For the long drive home!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Diesel Unlimited d.D for #thriftythursday

6x64 and I'm pretty sure the d.D stands for donkey d***.

Plain donut on first few draws. Doughy sweetness rest of the way.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ sawed Off Shotgun Maduro!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

One of my favorite pairings NUB Maduro and Peet's Major Dickason Coffee









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Kidvegas

Four Kicks BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Yellow Cake courtesy of @disco_potato










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio V and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Hickorynut

Little Devil and Kona.....









currently on assignment


----------



## greypilgrim76

I'd planned to smoke the Montecristo that @Rabidawise sent me in the noob sampler trade tonight, but I was running short on time and it's a larger vitola, so I made a game-time call and lit up one of my recently-ordered Oliva Serie Gs instead. I know they improve with age, but this one was quite good. The first 1/3 was a bit undewhelming compared to the Hemingway Short Story I had recently, but it really shined in the middle 1/3--smooth, sweet, and almost silky. A hint of what I think was white pepper showed up in the final 1/3. Very satisfying overall, and I look forward to having another after they've had a chance to rest for a bit! (And I also look forward to that Montecristo soon!)


----------



## huffer33

Been a long week.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Yellow Cake courtesy of @disco_potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


With a band? Nice

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> One of my favorite pairings NUB Maduro and Peet's Major Dickason Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Whit a minute I have a patten on that! :vs_laugh:


----------



## greypilgrim76

I've gotta order a Nub sampler soon. I dig their Cafe line, but I really want to try their non-infused sticks. Soon!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Little Devil and Kona.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently on assignment


I really enjoy their Side Project cigars. IMHO, I think they are better than the regular line.



greypilgrim76 said:


> I've gotta order a Nub sampler soon. I dig their Cafe line, but I really want to try their non-infused sticks. Soon!


Hit up the devil site. They have them on there pretty regular.


----------



## g1k

Oliva wile cutting the lawn today.









Ryan


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> Whit a minute I have a patten on that! :vs_laugh:


Lol I forgot to tag you in it, I tried it because of your posts!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

huffer33 said:


> Been a long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


That's my favorite Warped so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

I put in my two weeks today because I received an amazing opportunity with another company. I'm celebrating tonight with a 2017 Davidoff Chefs Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ewood said:


> I put in my two weeks today because I received an amazing opportunity with another company. I'm celebrating tonight with a 2017 Davidoff Chefs Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Good luck on the new job.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Cuban Aristocrat

The first one was so good I had to have another. Construction is spot on, I mean check out that ash and burn line. The only knock is the flavor. While good it's just not complex. Either way for lest than $3 a stick I'm not complaining










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Olecharlie said:


> Whit a minute I have a patten on that! :vs_laugh:


Have you tried the double Maduro? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Olecharlie

ScottyB said:


> Have you tried the double Maduro? If so, what did you think?


The Nub Dub is good, I like the regular maduro with morning coffee better.


----------



## tazdvl

I failed to post this one last night.

Regius White Label Exclusive USA










Hand delivered by a BOTL from another BOTL in Chicago. Excellent stick.

Just got to the nub when I got hit by Hurricane Rosa!! Barely escaped with my life!!








All joking aside, we have had days of severe weather alerts, and we finally got 15 minutes of heavy rain last night. Very disappointing.


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> With a band? Nice
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I put bands on everything, otherwise I completely forget what it is.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I guess I need to revisit the Nub Maduro. I tried one really early on in my journey and just wasn't impressed at all, which is strange because I usually love maduro wrapped sticks. I'll grab a few next time I am at the B&M.


----------



## Westside Threat

Ewood said:


> I put in my two weeks today because I received an amazing opportunity with another company. I'm celebrating tonight with a 2017 Davidoff Chefs Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bravo!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Congrats @Ewood


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> I guess I need to revisit the Nub Maduro. I tried one really early on in my journey and just wasn't impressed at all, which is strange because I usually love maduro wrapped sticks. I'll grab a few next time I am at the B&M.


Tyson, I'll send you a couple next week, pretty sure I have your addy.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Aw, man. You don't need to do that.


ScottyB said:


> Tyson, I'll send you a couple next week, pretty sure I have your addy.


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Aw, man. You don't need to do that.


No problem at all brother.


----------



## kacey

Good yard work cigar
Espinosa









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> I put bands on everything, otherwise I completely forget what it is.


So you printed that yourself? Pretty cool and a bit OCD 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> So you printed that yourself? Pretty cool and a bit OCD
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yeah, you have no idea. Pales in comparison to the effort I need to go through to get all the cigars created into the Cigar Boss app. At this point feels like I'm the only person using it.


----------



## Westside Threat

Here I am smoking a cigar with no band. EZ Ugly Christmas Sweater 2017, wrapped in black paper but apparently no band underneath. Pairing with Michters barrel strength rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

FKM while watching TNF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> FKM while watching TNF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Good yard work cigar
> Espinosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hey you missed your Pick em picks again. This had to be the easiest pick of the year.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


How do you like those inserts for zippos? I was thinking of getting one.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> How do you like those inserts for zippos? I was thinking of getting one.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I love it, the dual soft flame/torch insert. Only down side is it doesnt hold much fuel, but I always have a can or two within reach anyway.


----------



## MattyIce

Dran said:


> View attachment 229346
> 
> EDRM from @MattyIce in a PIF! Changing my opinion on Maduro 1 stick at a time. Thanks Matt!


Glad you liked it bruddah! I may have to smoke one now tomorrow since I dont think i have anymore fuente's!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> I guess I need to revisit the Nub Maduro. I tried one really early on in my journey and just wasn't impressed at all, which is strange because I usually love maduro wrapped sticks. I'll grab a few next time I am at the B&M.


I get em from Cbid usually $10-14 for a 5er

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Time to relax with the Chief!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

I grabbed a Smithdale maduro and Columbian this morning since it's still 100% humidity here. Little Miss Luna is on guard as usual.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reunited (EPC/MPG) with Sumatra


----------



## Gumby-cr

Breakfast :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

AF Hemingway WOA Maduro and a cup of Brazilian.
Almost as good as it's sibling the SS...almost. Anyone else here cut the nipple off the foot before lighting?


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I guess I need to revisit the Nub Maduro. I tried one really early on in my journey and just wasn't impressed at all, which is strange because I usually love maduro wrapped sticks. I'll grab a few next time I am at the B&M.


The Nub Maduros are a favorite for me as everyone knows. It's medium at best in body and strength. It's very smooth and I usually only smoke in the morning with coffee. The draw and burn line are near perfect. I always punch cut this one due to size and insure proper foot toasting for best burn. When Holts run their specials at $79 I grab a box. Storing any stick for several days properly, obviously makes it better as we all know. Give it another try I think you will enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> AF Hemingway WOA Maduro and a cup of Brazilian.
> Almost as good as it's sibling the SS...almost. Anyone else here cut the nipple off the foot before lighting?


Another one of my favorites. Is that a recent purchase, seems the Hemmingway Maduros have not been available in quite a while.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> Another one of my favorites. Is that a recent purchase, seems the Hemmingway Maduros have not been available in quite a while.


No sir, I've had these for quite a while now. 
I did a quick search and it looks like Corona Cigar Co. has singles and boxes in stock. Here's the link: https://www.coronacigar.com/product...way-Work-of-Art-Maduro-Single-Cigar-AFH01WAM/


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Hickorynut

Congrats Brother!


Ewood said:


> I put in my two weeks today because I received an amazing opportunity with another company. I'm celebrating tonight with a 2017 Davidoff Chefs Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


currently on assignment


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima late today! RB Genesis Habano with some kinda New England roast...









currently on assignment


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> I put in my two weeks today because I received an amazing opportunity with another company. I'm celebrating tonight with a 2017 Davidoff Chefs Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those...it's about the only Davidoff that has sparked my interest?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 229492


What ya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

More paid puffing! Can i really complain about Monday?


----------



## GOT14U

Building America one stick at a time!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greypilgrim76

My current favorite morning smoke.

View attachment 229500


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> How are those...it's about the only Davidoff that has sparked my interest?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It was my first Davidoff so I'm definitely no expert but here were my thoughts...it was really good at the start, slight pepper (chili) and some sweetness. The middle was very bland for me as my palate doesn't pick up cedar, every few puff there was something that would make me re-interested. The final third was my second favorite as it had the chili pepper re-emerge and it had my mouth wanting more. For $30, I wasn't that impressed, but it's worth a try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> What ya think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up the sampler back in January and they were good in May, but at 9 mos. the Oceanus and Infernos have really developed. They are very good and well below what their price point should be. IMHO, I'd comfortably pay $6-$7 a piece for them.


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> It was my first Davidoff so I'm definitely no expert but here were my thoughts...it was really good at the start, slight pepper (chili) and some sweetness. The middle was very bland for me as my palate doesn't pick up cedar, every few puff there was something that would make me re-interested. The final third was my second favorite as it had the chili pepper re-emerge and it had my mouth wanting more. For $30, I wasn't that impressed, but it's worth a try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know...they are always proud of their stuff. I always think there must be gold sprinkles in those things.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## George007

Smoked this bad boy! My buddy got his hands on these and gave me a couple. Opus X TAA Gods Whisper.


----------



## kacey

EZ donuts with donuts and coffe on this cold rainy day.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> EZ donuts with donuts and coffe on this cold rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice pairing....what ever gave you that idea....lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> No sir, I've had these for quite a while now.
> 
> I did a quick search and it looks like Corona Cigar Co. has singles and boxes in stock. Here's the link: https://www.coronacigar.com/product...way-Work-of-Art-Maduro-Single-Cigar-AFH01WAM/


Cool thanks, never ordered from them will check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> AF Hemingway WOA Maduro and a cup of Brazilian.
> Almost as good as it's sibling the SS...almost. Anyone else here cut the nipple off the foot before lighting?


I always light those as is with a wood match.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cojonu 09 with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## greasemonger

Ex's natural for finishing the office wide internal ISO 9001 audit


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I love cake and coffee!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

If you can imagine drinking hot milky chocolate and eating peanuts that have been roasted on a fire, well this is it, freakin Delicious (pic isnt too good, its a Southern Draw Kudzu)


----------



## Madderduro

so stop at a b&m on the way home from work....end up talking cigars with a random dude in the humidor turns out he's Alec Bradley!!! was pretty cool man got to pick his brain for a lil while we walked thru the humidor discussing this cigar and that cigar, turns out he's a xikar guy and had interesting insight on a few cigars I enjoy...it was so totally random, awesome unexpected edition to the day and I ended up picking up two of their new sticks and picked one up that Alec was smoking...he's an alright guy man I even helped him out when a noob asked us for help choosing a cigar...Alec's handling of the noob when the guy went for acids was quite amusing...poor guy had no clue who he was talking with...heck I didn't even know until he introduced himself...it made the day for sure and this magic toast ain't too bad either


----------



## disco_potato

Madderduro said:


> so stop at a b&m on the way home from work....end up talking cigars with a random dude in the humidor turns out he's Alec Bradley!!! was pretty cool man got to pick his brain for a lil while we walked thru the humidor discussing this cigar and that cigar, turns out he's a xikar guy and had interesting insight on a few cigars I enjoy...it was so totally random, awesome unexpected edition to the day and I ended up picking up two of their new sticks and picked one up that Alec was smoking...he's an alright guy man I even helped him out when a noob asked us for help choosing a cigar...Alec's handling of the noob when the guy went for acids was quite amusing...poor guy had no clue who he was talking with...heck I didn't even know until he introduced himself...it made the day for sure and this magic toast ain't too bad either


I'm confused. Did he introduce himself as "Alec Bradley"? Alec Bradley isn't a real person. Were you personifying the cigar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

MB3 Torpedo

Very strong wodsy flavor off the bat. Sort of a campfire, not like the fire cured stuff. Nutty and sweet rest if the way.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

"I have a crack in my tramp stamp." - Things I never thought I'd have occasion to say. :grin2:

I exchanged it, no problem. I've been wanting to try one of these forever! It's fantastic, especially since it's right off the shelf.









Where did I find this treasure? Casa de Montecristo by JR Cigar. Whippany, NJ.

I was in the area for a meeting, so I stopped by. Holy moly. The selection is ridiculous. The singles prices are lower than a typical B&M. They have a bar on site - very rare in Jersey. And several lounges and a restaurant too.

There were endless boxes of sticks that I wanted to try, but don't typically see in stores or as singles online. I forced myself to just stop when I had 8 in my tray. Otherwise I would have been there all day and spent my entire bank account.


----------



## Madderduro

guy on the right and yup he introduced himself as Alec Bradley...so if that's not his actual name then it was whoever that dude is lol


----------



## Scotchpig

Elizabeth10 said:


> "I have a crack in my tramp stamp." - Things I never thought I'd have occasion to say. :grin2:
> 
> I exchanged it, no problem. I've been wanting to try one of these forever! It's fantastic, especially since it's right off the shelf.
> 
> View attachment 229524
> 
> 
> Where did I find this treasure? Casa de Montecristo by JR Cigar. Whippany, NJ.
> 
> I was in the area for a meeting, so I stopped by. Holy moly. The selection is ridiculous. The singles prices are lower than a typical B&M. They have a bar on site - very rare in Jersey. And several lounges and a restaurant too.
> 
> There were endless boxes of sticks that I wanted to try, but don't typically see in stores or as singles online. I forced myself to just stop when I had 8 in my tray. Otherwise I would have been there all day and spent my entire bank account.


Very nice looking choices....and kudos to stopping at 8!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Little bitty tattoo this morning and a Joya currently.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Elizabeth10

Madderduro said:


> guy on the right and yup he introduced himself as Alec Bradley...so if that's not his actual name then it was whoever that dude is lol


Looks like Alan Rubin, founder of Alec Bradley. Wow! How cool is that?


----------



## disco_potato

Madderduro said:


> guy on the right and yup he introduced himself as Alec Bradley...so if that's not his actual name then it was whoever that dude is lol


The guy on the left is Alan Rubin. He named the company Alec Bradly after his sons Alec, right in pic, and Bradley.


----------



## Tulse

Served on a dirty ashtray...


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

By far one of my favorites while I do one of my favorite things! Play with seegars and label them.

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they compared to some of their older releases? I have one waiting for me.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> How are they compared to some of their older releases? I have one waiting for me.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It's not bad but not my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> It's not bad but not my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yet now your stuck with 10 more of them...lmao...poor guy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

Great smoke, I’m really digging these.


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Fuente Friday, a Gran Reserva and HB Hofbrau Dunkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back Big Cheese....nice Cigar!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Kidvegas

Kudzu Axil Lancero while watching the BOSOX punish the Stankies....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

From the @Gumby-cr tupper. No idea what it is. Seems Nica ? It is smooth and straight but good. I'm liking it.









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## GOT14U

Deliverance and some tri-tip! Hell yeah! Age has done these SOOOo good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

Thanks @Olecharlie
Great smoke!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Thanks @Olecharlie
> Great smoke!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. Its my favorite Liga.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> From the @*Gumby-cr* tupper. No idea what it is. Seems Nica ? It is smooth and straight but good. I'm liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


It's either a Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos or a Yellowcake. I think it's the first. Kinda hard when they both are around the same size and both have no bands.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Series JJ,


----------



## Pag#11

Macanudo Red Inspirado 
Definitely not your usual Mac. Actually enjoying it. Courtesy of the Man with many cigars @kacey. Thanks Bud was good chatting with ya.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This seemed fitting today while watching UFC weigh-ins...thanks ...I'll tell you what. I wasn't expecting much but I have been surprised...definitely a good stick!@Olecharlie









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back Big Cheese....nice Cigar!
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Thanks brother! It's good to be back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Killer Bee and a Smoking Mirror Smoked Porter from Quest Brewing Co. Greenville, SC


----------



## mpomario

A Laranja then a ROTT AJF Punch Oscuro Diablo Diabolus. Pretty darn good. Well constructed. Perfect draw. Smooth already. Dark Oscuro flavor and peppery. Paired with come bourbon and coke. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I think Fuente Friday is nearing the end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Fusion said:


> If you can imagine drinking hot milky chocolate and eating peanuts that have been roasted on a fire, well this is it, freakin Delicious (pic isnt too good, its a Southern Draw Kudzu)


You had me at peanuts. Thats a trigger word for me with cigars!


----------



## skipper469

Olecharlie said:


> I think Fuente Friday is nearing the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a NUB!! Good form!


----------



## skipper469

Started with a UF-4 with just shy of a year on it and hot damn was it good!!! I finished with a BLTC Morphine and it was a good finisher that held its own.

UF-4 proudly displayed on a sweet little cigar stand courtesy of @PanzaVerde


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> By far one of my favorites while I do one of my favorite things! Play with seegars and label them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


See you have this labeling thing in your DNA too. You just need a printer, paper, scissors and a little envelope glue. Maybe a touch of photoshop skills :grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

A CAO Brazilia Gol! Courtesy of @skipper469. Haven't had one of these in nearly a year. My palate has definitely changed since then.


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> See you have this labeling thing in your DNA too. You just need a printer, paper, scissors and a little envelope glue. Maybe a touch of photoshop skills :grin2:


I'm lacking the photo shop skills...lol. I got the others covered

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

My nc crack stick...


----------



## WNYTony

Tonight's sticks


----------



## Westside Threat

Eminence & Golden Stout. I rarely get behind new beer fads but Golden stouts are super cigar friendly. Eminence is one of my preferred EZ regular production cigars. All the flavor of SA wrapper but bone dry.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BKurt

Goooooool!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Last night's stick. Love me some Deadwood!


----------



## Madderduro

didn't know I had any of these left!! probably out of em now for sure...as good as remembered thou


----------



## Hickorynut

Lil Tony to start the day









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva, Angel 100

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mpomario

These have proven to be great morning smokes. Very twangy. Definitely some of the oldest leaf in my collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores Gran Reserva Corojo ROTT


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ 6th Year Anniversary with Peets. Courtesy of @genomez, a nice one indeed, thanks Jason!


----------



## Tulse

For dogs playing poker. Dusty with a hint of old lawnmower oil. But somehow I was still happy to be smoking a cigar.


----------



## Madderduro

really wonky burn on this one


----------



## SilkyJ

Had to toss my first stick because it was too wet rott and wouldn't stay lit. Fired up this Blind Man's Bluff Connecticut with some peach oolong tea and it's like peach cobbler and vanilla ice cream with a touch of cinnamon and leather. First connie I've had that I liked enough to buy more. Thanks @WNYTony


----------



## Dran

Braving the dastardly Connecticut shade today...







Courtesy of @Hnemes in my last PIF, thanks Bro, its actually pretty decent! I won't be rushing out to buy a 5er, but its one of the better connies I've had!


----------



## Fusion

This has a Kick


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Turkeys on, in-laws arrive in a couple hours. Raining today so I decided I should clean the garage. Courtesy of @kacey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar Lounge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Madderduro said:


> really wonky burn on this one


Of course it did. Its still very wet. Those just came out. Why would you smoke one before January?


----------



## tazdvl

CAO Flathead Steel Horse. Last of these in my humidor. Has cracks in the wrapper on two sides, but the ring is holding it together. Seems to be smoking OK, so we'll see. 








New ashtray. I couldn't see fit to break it out until I was going to smoke a Flathead. Drinking Diet Coke, like always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Montecristo Media Noche at high noon. I'm 12 hours off, I guess.

I've found these to be a tricky smoke to coax their full flavor from. For me, the secret has been to toast the foot on the first light ever so slowly, more slowly than with other sticks. Let the foot blacken and slowly go white. Otherwise, I end up with a flavorless smoke chimney.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro with coffee.
@Olecharlie I think these might be about as good as a Nub with coffee!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Got this guy from small batch COTM. Should have let it rest longer perhaps? Never had this happen; smoke was pouring off the foot, draw felt really loose, but I was getting almost no smoke. Thought maybe a knot somewhere in there but didn't feel anything. Gave it a good poking anyways and still nothin. Put it out after about 5 min of fussing around, life's too short. But quite the bummer. Put it out and started on this which was much more enjoyable. I'll pretty much smoke anything down to the nub as long as it has a decent draw but a tight draw is just the worst IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Fresh from their 18 month nap, Norteño in Lonsdale!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

uf-13 always good


----------



## Imthedude

Not today but last night I had a Liga Privada 9 which I thought was outstanding! No wonder they’re back ordered everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC BB with Costa Rican


----------



## huffer33

Exclusivo Nicaragua








Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Madderduro

curivari socrates...have yet to find a curivari that isn't good an excellent bargain every time


----------



## msmith1986

Umbagog earlier while driving wifey around to yard sales. This this seemed huge compared to the robusto I'm used to. Thanks Noob Hit Squad.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

second sawed off shotgun of the day....no burn issues with this one...wasn't due to being rott it had a big ole gap in the filler construction on that was no bueno....this one is spot on excellent flavors as to be expected with any ez...these are right up there with the brass knuckles imo


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one. New cigar and vitola for me and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## huffer33

Jankjr said:


>


That woodwork is stunning - what is it?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mmmmm....chocolate.....
Glad you enjoyed it. I love that blend and that vitola.


S&W said:


> Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one. New cigar and vitola for me and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Dran

My first Papas Fritas! Pretty good, aside from the short filler niblets I keep getting in my mouth.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

At the Northville Cigar Lounge with the wife and a friend... firing up this one from @bellts


----------



## TexaSmoke

Enjoying a 5th Anniversary on this EZ Saturday with a pour of Eagle Rare.


----------



## Jankjr

huffer33 said:


> That woodwork is stunning - what is it?


I'd love to tell you its handmade but its just an inexpensive Craftsman's Bench small desktop humi my son's best friend bought recently. It's in my office for conditioning because he couldn't get it stabilized (no patience). He'll get it back in a month.


----------



## CRenshaw86

Well I had planned to hit the gym after work today but this stick had other plans for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

S&W said:


> Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one. New cigar and vitola for me and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


That's a good one. Can't help but get one every time I got to the B&M.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Herrera Estelí while watching the Aggie game. Gig'em Ags!!


----------



## GOT14U

Great evening! Temps are low, family is here. Carne Asada and chicken on the weber. UFC on the TV! A couple sticks already!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


>


You guys are killing me with these. Very cool story with them...and a great price point....just waiting on my order to come!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

La Palina for me.. Man these are good. Even ROTT it was sweet and tasty










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> Herrera Estelí while watching the Aggie game. Gig'em Ags!!


Oh no, I totally forgot about it....Did OU beat you guys up?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> Oh no, I totally forgot about it....Did OU beat you guys up?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Texas Baby! Hook-em!


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> At the Northville Cigar Lounge with the wife and a friend... firing up this one from @bellts


Ended up being surprisingly tasty, but fell apart!


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Texas Baby! Hook-em!


That's right, baby! Throw them horns in the sky!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Oh no, I totally forgot about it....Did OU beat you guys up?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Unfortunately t.u. won that game. I go for Texas A&M. The best Texas team. You'll never catch me in that ugly orange color.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tonight's 2nd stick.
BLTC 2018 Morphine Lancero Barber Pole
I wish I had a hundred more. 
Called my Mom and told her I was in love and I'm still in the first 3rd.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just when I was starting to like you, green belly.


PanzaVerde said:


> Unfortunately t.u. won that game. I go for Texas A&M. The best Texas team. You'll never catch me in that ugly orange color.


----------



## GOT14U

All those Texas teams are the same to me! Lol... BOOMER!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> Just when I was starting to like you, green belly.


Haha all in good fun. I have some good friends that are longhorns. I still hate that we don't play anymore. Both universities are acting like little butthurt kids when it comes to scheduling that game again. I have a lot of thanksgiving memories surrounding that game.


----------



## TexaSmoke

May as well ask now before we go any further.....Cowboys or Texans?


PanzaVerde said:


> Haha all in good fun. I have some good friends that are longhorns. I still hate that we don't play anymore. Both universities are acting like little butthurt kids when it comes to scheduling that game again. I have a lot of thanksgiving memories surrounding that game.


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Haha all in good fun. I have some good friends that are longhorns. I still hate that we don't play anymore. Both universities are acting like little butthurt kids when it comes to scheduling that game again. I have a lot of thanksgiving memories surrounding that game.


The Thanksgiving Day games are the best! The wife and I will be at the Egg Bowl this year eating turkey at the tailgate!

They do need to bring y'all a game back. I always watched that one.


----------



## Madderduro

smoking a black bat while the black beast enters the cage...man volkov is gunna be a tough fight for em


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> May as well ask now before we go any further.....Cowboys or Texans?


Either or. As a young kid I was an Oilers fan. Then a cowboys fan after they left Houston. Now I go for both. Not really a huge NFL fan. Bigger baseball fan than anything else. Paying more attention to my Stros right now. They are gonna win it all again this year.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> The Thanksgiving Day games are the best! The wife and I will be at the Egg Bowl this year eating turkey at the tailgate!
> 
> They do need to bring y'all a game back. I always watched that one.


Yeah those games were tradition growing up. Thanksgiving hasn't been the same for me


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying the not so hot evening. Listening to the crickets chirping. Wife got me a new little ashtray for my birthday. Perfect to bring out on the back deck. All is good!


----------



## GOT14U

Next up! UFC heavy weights and a 14' TaT TAA!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey

Unknown cigar from one of my first two PUFF passes. Heaters on the patio and Stein straight 5 year old Rye to heat my insides.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Another UGA win and another Blind Man's Bluff from @WNYTony. The connie was so good this morning that I had to try this one. It did not disappoint.


----------



## Rabidawise

Cigar Factory double wrap this evening.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing off the night with a wonderful Tat Havana VI


----------



## TexaSmoke

3rd and final smoke of the evening. The Tabernacle by Foundation. Got this from @Rabidawise in the MAW
Thanks, Brian
Totally a box-worthy smoke


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> 3rd and final smoke of the evening. The Tabernacle by Foundation. Got this from @Rabidawise in the MAW
> Thanks, Brian
> Totally a box-worthy smoke


Saw those at my local. Been wanting to pick one up. Going there tomorrow so I'm hoping they still have them.


----------



## TexaSmoke

PanzaVerde said:


> Saw those at my local. Been wanting to pick one up. Going there tomorrow so I'm hoping they still have them.


Solid stick if you like them dark and tasty.


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> Solid stick if you like them dark and tasty.


Notes. That's right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Pius X

London club maduro. This is a delicious cheap little smoke, I pick up floral notes and cinnamon candy. I love punch, I've tried the punch vintage which is a holts exclusive, total cream bomb, sweet cedar, baking spice. I'll be picking up both again for sure. Look forward to trying more punch


----------



## Pag#11

Oliva lil G perfecto. Burning nice considering these are ROTT























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Thought I was done for the night but I ain't ready to go to sleep since tomorrow is the one day I don't have to work. Had this calling my name


----------



## Hickorynut

AB Tempus Maduro and Portside Java. Pretty cool presentation with the contrasting wrapper/binder. Courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Tasty smooth smoke. Thanks fellas, after a tough yesterday ima relaxin this mawnin'









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Kidvegas

An always good Tat J21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> My first Papas Fritas! Pretty good, aside from the short filler niblets I keep getting in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


As king of the short fillers. My advice is, only use a punch on em.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Zulu Zulu with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Ya call that fillerupkee? :laugh2:


Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## mpomario

Great minds @PanzaVerde? First smoke I thought of this morning. Trying out the new stand you sent me too. Love it. 
These are still a favorite. This one is ROTT. Getting burned first because it had a busted foot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Great minds @PanzaVerde? First smoke I thought of this morning. Trying out the new stand you sent me too. Love it.
> These are still a favorite. This one is ROTT. Getting burned first because it had a busted foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes a good stick there. I always liked the way that stand looked like a chess piece.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Oh yes a good stick there. I always liked the way that stand looked like a chess piece.


Exactly what my daughter said and that you could knock someone out with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

gladly no hangover this morning...dunno how many of ya watched the fights last night but its always awesome when it was worth it to dish out the loot for a ppv...this aladino ain't bad for a breakfast smoke


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ForMud

A perfect smoke for a slow easy Sunday morning.......


----------



## PanzaVerde

Morning to all.










Compliments to @Pag#11 for the stick. Figured the one with the most age would be the first to be smoked. Thanks again man


----------



## George007

AJ Fernandez. Not bad at all


----------



## Fusion

SC Supremo


----------



## Pag#11

PanzaVerde said:


> Morning to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments to @Pag#11 for the stick. Figured the one with the most age would be the first to be smoked. Thanks again man


My pleasure, hope ya enjoyed it. When I am in the mood for something lighter I grab 1 of these.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Good Sunday Morning, everyone!!

And just like that...summer was over in Arizona!!







@GOT14U, don't you love watching the leaves turn in Fall? Arizona has so many lovely shades of brown! Haha!








On to my Sunday morning @craig_o stick....

Obsidian 









Have a wonderful day everyone!
Taz


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro with a cup of Kona


----------



## Olecharlie

C. Fed Damn Hipster, courtesy of @GOT14U. Thanks bro, good stick for sure! 8 yr old dark Criollo wrapper, binder and filler,
Indonesia, Ecuador, and Nicaragua. Coffee, chocolate, nuts and light pepper.


----------



## mpomario

These are good smokes. Have not had a Recluse I haven't liked. Recluse Amadeus Habano Reserva. New size in this one. I can see why these were Cigar of the year in some circles. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Pag#11 said:


> My pleasure, hope ya enjoyed it. When I am in the mood for something lighter I grab 1 of these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


It was a nice morning smoke. I dont want my socks knocked off first thing


----------



## huffer33

Sage Advice toro
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## ellebrecht71

Tonight's selection for the 3 hour drive to Ft. Wayne.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

EZ Chris from the Sub $10 pass eastern addition. Couldn't help myself from digging in since it's my first EZ ever. Must say it's darn good through first inch or so. Big thanks to @Dran for putting this in the pass.....most enjoyable buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last Night










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

Cain F Nub


----------



## Hickorynut

Open draw and kinda harsh....Las Mareas..mighta should used a punch instead of a straight cut....my bad...









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## ForMud

It wouldn't quit....A little over three hours with a near perfect burn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ESG 23 year Salute


----------



## greasemonger

Intemperance EC


----------



## mpomario

Third Habano wrapper of the day. I like these. Meritage Habano BP out of Raices Cubanas in Danli, Honduras.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

AB Tempus (natural) on this beautiful Sunday evening. Courtesy of "The Man with many Smokes @kacey Thanks









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Padron 2000 Maduro with some serious age on it! Thanks @TexaSmoke!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Undercrown Maduro courtesy of @Dran


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut Connie and Costa Rican.....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

This was a great smoke










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Meeting got cancelled.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Meeting got cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Looks like you found a better meeting to attend 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greypilgrim76

Didn't have my phone with me for a pic last night, but I tried my first DE Java Mint in the petite corona vitola. Very satisfying smoke with a lovely maduro wrapper!


----------



## Dran

greypilgrim76 said:


> Didn't have my phone with me for a pic last night, but I tried my first DE Java Mint in the petite corona vitola. Very satisfying smoke with a lovely maduro wrapper!


Need to get a hold of one of those... Its been a while, wonder if I'd still enjoy it....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Charter Oak maduro this morning and a Perdomo 20th at the jobsite


----------



## mpomario

These are oldies but greaties. Another forgotten gem. I will say cubanesque and getting better as time goes by. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

First go at the Oliva serie V Melanio Madura. So far it's much smoother than I was expecting, there's only about 15 months of a nap on this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Fusion Blue dot on a very windy Vacaville morning


----------



## SilkyJ

Lot 23 maduro while I wait on Michael to get here.


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> Need to get a hold of one of those... Its been a while, wonder if I'd still enjoy it....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I can help you with that. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

Master of destruction


kacey said:


> I can help you with that. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

RP Revolution courtesy of señor @kacey








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Beautiful morning this morning!! 70° and not a hint of a breeze!

A friend at work picked this up for me while he was on a cruise with his wife. Wonderful that he thought of me, and since I have about 5 hours until I have to be anywhere, I think it's time to give this guy the proper cremation he deserves!








When I opened the tube I was immediately hit with the fragrance of chocolate and cherries. The first third was more cherries and the rum infusion. Reminds me of chocolate covered cherries from Christmas time.
Second third lost the rum and cherries and turned nutty. Also had some canoeing in the second third that required some touch ups. 
Going into the last third now. Canoeing seems to have corrected itself. We'll see what flavors come out as this one ends. Took over an hour to get through the first and second third. Looks like I've got half an hour to go. Medium bodied, and decent, even if it wasn't a Gurkha.

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Pius X

HdM and greek frappe on this sunny 77 degree columbus day! Also trying out my new vx2


----------



## Pius X

tazdvl said:


> Beautiful morning this morning!! 70° and not a hint of a breeze!
> 
> A friend at work picked this up for me while he was on a cruise with his wife. Wonderful that he thought of me, and since I have about 5 hours until I have to be anywhere, I think it's time to give this guy the proper cremation he deserves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the tube I was immediately hit with the fragrance of chocolate and cherries. The first third was more cherries and the rum infusion. Reminds me of chocolate covered cherries from Christmas time.
> Second third lost the rum and cherries and turned nutty. Also had some canoeing in the second third that required some touch ups.
> Going into the last third now. Canoeing seems to have corrected itself. We'll see what flavors come out as this one ends. Took over an hour to get through the first and second third. Looks like I've got half an hour to go. Medium bodied, and decent, even if it wasn't a Gurkha.
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


That is a beautiful ashtray you have brother. It's warmer in buffalo than it is in arizona. Tomorrow record breaking 82, I love the heat!


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Lot 23 maduro while I wait on Michael to get here.
> View attachment 229710


Just got off the phone with my mom. They are off oak street lol. Couldn't get any more direct than that. Looks like I may be headed south friday with a load of lumber and the generator.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## csk415

This stick is spot on @ScottyB. Oh so good...


----------



## tazdvl

Pius X said:


> That is a beautiful ashtray you have brother. It's warmer in buffalo than it is in arizona. Tomorrow record breaking 82, I love the heat!


The Devils Site has has them on Freefall. Price drops to under $23 if you have the patience.

Come to Arizona next July/August. I'll break you of your love for heat!! Lol

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot 23 maduro while I wait on Michael to get here.
> View attachment 229710
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my mom. They are off oak street lol. Couldn't get any more direct than that. Looks like I may be headed south friday with a load of lumber and the generator.
Click to expand...

Wow, I hope everyone stays safe and this thing doesn't cause too much damage. That's a little east of me but these things can be hard to predict sometimes.


----------



## huffer33

I usually don't do fruity beer but this was recommended to me by somebody that knows their stuff. Great pairing









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Matt_21

Don Tomas maduro


----------



## TexaSmoke

From @hedjemunkee in the NST
Always a solid stick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Skull Crusher,


----------



## disco_potato

Plasencia Cosecha 146 courtesy of @TexaSmoke

Pretty dang good. Wood, not cedar, a dominant flavor. Bit of sweetness in the background.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Keeping with the CAO theme today. Amazon Basin from last year. Gonna start hitting this box. May have an Anaconda during MNF. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

csk415 said:


> This stick is spot on @ScottyB. Oh so good...


 I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## ScottyB

Another evening, another Nub - loving it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Camacho Diploma Special Selection :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Since I grabbed a couple more earlier, I'll have this T-52 bought in May. Gonna be a long night. I grabbed the short straw on crib-breaking the pot licker for his first full night in the crib.


----------



## Tulse

Love that band.


----------



## Olecharlie

Can't go wrong with these any day of the week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Relic....they're just good....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Dran

Traveller, courtesy of @WNYTony! The Monkey-man saved another from getting tossed! We should start a thread of Modus saved sticks!


----------



## mpomario

Wiseman instead of the Anaconda. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Cold draw and smell of this stick pre light was a weird one. I got strong smells of doe estrous and buck urine. To me that's a welcome smell since hunting season is about to warm up. After I lit it up all that went away and the cigar tastes amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rose Of Sharon Lancero......just friggin good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> Master of destruction
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Your package is ready and will go out tomorrow with @Olecharlie and @akpreacherplayz 3 small packages outbound. I did forget to include the Kentucky fire cured cigar I found last week.
Anyone want a Kentucky fire cured cigar?


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Your package is ready and will go out tomorrow with @Olecharlie and @akpreacherplayz 3 small packages outbound. I did forget to include the Kentucky fire cured cigar I found last week.
> Anyone want a Kentucky fire cured cigar?


You're a fine generous person Kacey and always full of suprises. Small and KC that's an Oxymoron isn't it?

Peace brother!


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying a night with friends north of Louisville somewhere in Indiana...


----------



## csk415

kacey said:


> Your package is ready and will go out tomorrow with @Olecharlie and @akpreacherplayz 3 small packages outbound. I did forget to include the Kentucky fire cured cigar I found last week.
> Anyone want a Kentucky fire cured cigar?


Better send some Tums with that KC stick. That is the only stick that has given me heart burn. Not like bad heartburn but like you just ate the whole rack of ribs heartburn.


----------



## kacey

Crux ninfamaniac i really need to get me a box of these things. This one is courtesy of the box pass @TexaSmoke ran it has some age on it but flavors are still there.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

My wife joined me on the back porch tonight for a Nub Macchiato. She said she had to hold the stick for the picture, since the cigar band matched her fingernails. 

View attachment 229746


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo,


----------



## GOT14U

Yum! On the cold draw I swear I got a hint of Levi Garret tobacco taste...and a sweetness that stuck around for awhile...loved it.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Travoline

Travoline said:


> Enjoying a night with friends north of Louisville somewhere in Indiana...


Burning the fingers had to put it down...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

What a nice smoke for the ride home from work courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Glad I took it with me to work. Was too long of a day and too many issues with machines. Needed this after another crappy Monday.


----------



## SilkyJ

Long Live The King courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## Rabidawise

@greypilgrim76, thanks for this one! My first! I need some more of these for morning smokes with coffee!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ROTT


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Royal Danish Extra Ligero and Portside Java.....gotta smoke through these. Flavors are still fantastic...but the vitamin N is waning....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greypilgrim76

​


Rabidawise said:


> @greypilgrim76, thanks for this one! My first! I need some more of these for morning smokes with coffee!


Glad you enjoyed it! I'm hoping to sample more of those CAO country-named sticks!


----------



## Madderduro

watching the sun rise and the eagles fly...love how seeing a bald eagle used to be a once in a lifetime type of deal now I can watch em from the porch...the population around here is soaring lol...oh yeah and smoking the new ab blind faith


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra,


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> Crux ninfamaniac i really need to get me a box of these things. This one is courtesy of the box pass @TexaSmoke ran it has some age on it but flavors are still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Make sure to get the natural, not Dark. The people that introduced me to these are maduro heads but even they prefer the natural.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Royal Danish Extra Ligero and Portside Java.....gotta smoke through these. Flavors are still fantastic...but the vitamin N is waning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


I got one of these from @ebnash
Great little stick, smooth and punchy.


----------



## Dran

2014 Camacho pre-Embargo from @OneStrangeOne, just getting going but looks like it's gonna be a good ride! Thanks Nate! Oldest "NC" I've had by a long shot.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Crappy weather stick.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## disco_potato

Tat Black Petite Lancero








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CrapaTalk strikes again!

Diesel UHC this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I went off these, thought i would re-visit, not bad


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pius X

5 vegas A. I'm loving the v cut, it's a game changer, had to pull out the cigar glue though after I cut it. I'm trying to get through my cheap sticks, this one's not bad, not amazing but I'm enjoying it. Razor sharp burn though it is burning fast. I see what yous mean about everyday sticks. I'm really going to appreciate the padron I've been saving soon...


----------



## Olecharlie

After Lunch break!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Grande. 

It’s time to restock these as they are so tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Still quite potent after all these years.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## awk6898

Yesterday's smoke... Duck season opens Sat. don't mind my coozie. It's an exciting time of year... Lol









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Grabbed this stick out of the sub 10 pass. Never did pay attention to who put it in or the date on the cello. Yup, looked like a good one to burn to me @OneStrangeOne. I've had one before but not with this much time on it. This one is much better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie V and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

See ya ft Wayne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Skinny Wolf for an October Tat Tuesday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## disco_potato

RP Decade. The flavors aren't anything exciting; leather, wood, bit of spice. But they are very strong. Full flavored smoke right here.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## Dran

Caldwell Yellowcake ROTT!


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr Brownstone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Asylum Lobotomy 

Good smoke pre-lite draw was fig, chocolate, and hay.
Lit was chocolate, coffee, and wood middle was pepper wood leather end was chocolate and wood.
retro was sweet with white pepper.


Also smoked a RP Junior Sumatra pretty much ROTT those little guys are strong. Good but definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## skipper469

Amazing smoke right here courtesy of @JohnBrody15. I was surprised and I wasn't. The clove that came out on the back 1/3 was a nice little surprise! I see more of these in my future!


----------



## Elizabeth10

greypilgrim76 said:


> My wife joined me on the back porch tonight for a Nub Macchiato. She said she had to hold the stick for the picture, since the cigar band matched her fingernails.


Would you mind asking your wife what color that is, because I must have some immediately.

I finally got around to trying an Oliva G. I'm gonna nub this sucker, not because I love it, but because as soon as it's done I have to finish packing -- off for a long weekend in Iceland. :smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Mr Brownstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to live in San Pedro California with a legion from the triumph days! Good stick also!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Lc50 17' > then the rest!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greypilgrim76

Elizabeth10 said:


> Would you mind asking your wife what color that is, because I must have some immediately.


Ha! She says it was something like "Raspberry Red."


----------



## greypilgrim76

This morning, I had another of my Isla del Sols I ordered a while back (no pic). Gotta say, that one's maybe the best value for the money I've found so far.

Tonight, the wife and I each had a cigar on the back porch. I bought my wife a tin of Tabak Dulce cigarillos, so she had one of those, and I decided to try another of the ACIDs I got a while back. This time, I lit up a Progeny:









In all honesty, I liked it more than I expected, given that I've started to grow less fond of the ACIDs in general. I think it's one of the Famous Smoke exclusives. It's got a San Andres wrapper (whatever that is), and is a smooth smoke with a bit of power underneath.

Full disclosure, though: my wife had smoked her fill about halfway through her Tabak, and she asked me if I wanted the rest. I of course said yes, and after one puff, I realized that the Progeny's good, but the Tabak is still a lot better.


----------



## mpomario

DE Nirvana Cameroon en Corona Gorda. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Knuckle Dragger,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Enjoyed a nice RP Sun Grown thanks to @Pag#11 while on my daily walk with the wife. Nice little stick. I can't lie I like a lot of Rocky's stuff.


----------



## JohnBrody15

skipper469 said:


> Amazing smoke right here courtesy of @JohnBrody15. I was surprised and I wasn't. The clove that came out on the back 1/3 was a nice little surprise! I see more of these in my future!


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## GOT14U

greypilgrim76 said:


> This morning, I had another of my Isla del Sols I ordered a while back (no pic). Gotta say, that one's maybe the best value for the money I've found so far.
> 
> Tonight, the wife and I each had a cigar on the back porch. I bought my wife a tin of Tabak Dulce cigarillos, so she had one of those, and I decided to try another of the ACIDs I got a while back. This time, I lit up a Progeny:
> 
> View attachment 229814
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I liked it more than I expected, given that I've started to grow less fond of the ACIDs in general. I think it's one of the Famous Smoke exclusives. It's got a San Andres wrapper (whatever that is), and is a smooth smoke with a bit of power underneath.
> 
> Full disclosure, though: my wife had smoked her fill about halfway through her Tabak, and she asked me if I wanted the rest. I of course said yes, and after one puff, I realized that the Progeny's good, but the Tabak is still a lot better.


This to shall pass....(some verse in the good book) lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

Quickly becoming a puff dot com fave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This stick has been floating around the top of my cooler for the last month or so. when I went down to grab something tonight I remembered a vivid Dream from this morning of having just acquired a box of them and smoking one. definitely wishing I had that box now.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> Quickly becoming a puff dot com fave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! No need to be a Culero tho!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Is it Tuesday? 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> Is it Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I see you smoking these all the time, I need to find me some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> I see you smoking these all the time, I need to find me some!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get them now! Don't wait!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Oh ya...so good...man those knuckle marks look way bigger in a photo! Rockin a hatchet to end the night!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce Connecticut


----------



## WNYTony

A little Padron after getting home pretty late from the airport


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Room 101 Farce Connecticut


How was it?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Glad you ask. I loved it so much that I nubbed it, was sad when it was over and the only one that I had haha. My first Farce Connecticut, if your not a Connecticut fan this stick might make you one. Midway through the stick I was like :vs_whistle: I need to get more of these. As far as tasting notes, I'm not good at describing but this stick had that zing that I like... almost reminded me of the Davidoff Special R sticks that I love so much.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, morning Connie.


----------



## Archun

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oliva Serie V and a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 229790


Gotta love'em series V:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

Here's some from my busy last few days. Sun grown on Sunday from @Gumby-cr, G maduro on Monday, and 4x38 Brazilia yesterday. Heading to the lounge right now, haven't decided what to smoke today yet.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Very pleasant.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake with my coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

Cuz De Nobili









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I Know where you got that Brazilian Villain lol i have had one, great smoke


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> I Know where you got that Brazilian Villain lol i have had one, great smoke


Yep, my first candela as well, pretty interesting

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

After lunch DL Chiselito at Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Yep, my first candela as well, pretty interesting
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


The one i had wasnt a Candela, he uses the same blend with different wrappers on the Villain, not sure which wrapper was on the 1 i had.


----------



## disco_potato

RC Aquitane Atlatl








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> RC Aquitane Atlatl
> View attachment 229832
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Good stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Crossfire Habano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reconquista and Costa Rican,


----------



## csk415

All Out Kings. If you didn't know, it's a collaborative effort between Willy Herrera and Jonathan Drew of Drew Estate and Robert Caldwell of Caldwell Cigar Co.


----------



## Hickorynut

Looks like it might be a long night. My storm prep package. HC Black courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band in DD size  and a double Kona....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Fusion

EZ FHR after a late start, yummy


----------



## greasemonger

AB sungrown corona on the way to Savannah this am, and a Matilde Oscura corona on the way home. Slipped through I16 and macon before the storms started. Now to home Depot for necessities.


----------



## msmith1986

A. Flores Capa Habano after almost 5 months. Thanks Jack.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

PDR Capa obscura. Well constructed, even burn. Wouldn't call it a dog rocket but there are better smokes out there for $2-3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Black Honey









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Fusion

SoCal Gunner said:


> Black Honey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I bought a 5er of those last year, smoked one and didnt like it at all, gave 3 away and kept 1, ill smoke it one of these days


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> I bought a 5er of those last year, smoked one and didnt like it at all, gave 3 away and kept 1, ill smoke it one of these days


I liked the originals better, but with about a year on this one it's really good.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Dran

Short story with a friend on a random chance meeting at the B&M!


----------



## Jankjr

Great smoke, lots of flavors going on but primarily nutty (cashews).


----------



## ScottyB

First time for the Dub, me likey.


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 16 :grin2: One more day to go and I'm off for SEVEN days :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Been looking at these. Cashew is one of my favorite flavors.


Jankjr said:


> Great smoke, lots of flavors going on but primarily nutty (cashews).


----------



## WABOOM

DPG Original. Extremely good.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I use to live in San Pedro California with a legion from the triumph days! Good stick also!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Cut my teeth on the old Bonnys and BSA's. A customer brought me that, looks so cool. It appears to be cut with a Plasma Torch. Really nice work with steel.


----------



## disco_potato

Jankjr said:


> Great smoke, lots of flavors going on but primarily nutty (cashews).


Spicy start. Woody, nutty, slight floral and a bit of a vegetal spice.

20ft from my back door and I got caught in a downpour. Nursed this thing for almost 2hrs til it cleared up.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Family Series Alison


----------



## PanzaVerde

My first regular Serie V compliments of @skipper469. Great stick. A nice one to finish the night off with.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DC Maximus,


----------



## PanzaVerde

OneStrangeOne said:


> DC Maximus,
> 
> View attachment 229874


I have been wanting try anything Diamond Crown but can't find them here locally. May be taking a trip to Houston here soon to hit up a better B&M. How is the Maximus?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Been a rough week so far but this excellent smoke courtesy of @TexaSmoke turned it around. I'm getting up tomorrow to kick the rest of this weeks a**!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PanzaVerde said:


> I have been wanting try anything Diamond Crown but can't find them here locally. May be taking a trip to Houston here soon to hit up a better B&M. How is the Maximus?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 'heavy' Smoke definitely an after dinner affair. If you like the Fuente Anejo chances are you will like these, I haven't checked but I suspect that they use some of the same tobacco's. I've had some draw issues with the pyramid.


----------



## PanzaVerde

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's a 'heavy' Smoke definitely an after dinner affair. If you like the Fuente Anejo chances are you will like these, I haven't checked but I suspect that they use some of the same tobacco's. I've had some draw issues with the pyramid.


Definitely gonna have to try it then. My next trip to a bigger city I'm gonna be in search of some.


----------



## BKurt

RP the Edge.. there was a lot more flavor in these than what I was expecting. A Nice surprise !









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777

'11 EP Carrillo Short Run. Fantastic smoke!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Big thanks to @GOT14U for this Fine Ash exclusive Room 101. Damn Jerod - this is one excellent smoke, why didn't you tell me about these before now ?????


----------



## BOSSTANK

Special <<R>>


----------



## TexaSmoke

Perdomo Cabinet Series La Tradicion to start the day. Tasty little medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool breezy 58 deg. Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

^^^ I love seeing that mug and I don't even drink coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> ^^^ I love seeing that mug and I don't even drink coffee


Their mugs are excellent quality, this is one of three I have, craftsmanship is amazing, really a work of art.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hope all the SE Puff-Kin made it through. We were spared from the nasty....just moderate rain and wind. ...

RB Olancha and Sumatra....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Hope all the SE Puff-Kin made it through. We were spared from the nasty....just moderate rain and wind. ...
> 
> RB Olancha and Sumatra....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Glad to hear, hopy you were able to get some sleep.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Glad to hear, hopy you were able to get some sleep.


Thanks Charlie...sleeps tough even on quiet nights... 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti, Texas Edition with Sumatra,


----------



## Christoph

Drez_ said:


> Four Kicks by Crowned Heads, which I am attempting to make into my first video review once I finish the last third.. (I am going to break the internet! haha)


I sure would like to see that. This may be a great Alabama vs Vols game cigar


----------



## Elizabeth10

Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural in Reykjavik.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Elizabeth10 said:


> Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural in Reykjavik.


Awesome scenery.


----------



## greasemonger

Bueso habano


----------



## huffer33

AB second on the outskirts of the storm. Praying everyone in the Southeast is staying safe.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

Elizabeth10 said:


> Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural in Reykjavik.


That's What I Call getting around. Business or pleasure?

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> Special <<R>>


Anddd....We have an addict!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cake & Coffee

These sticks are starting to become my favorite morning smoke... love them


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> Anddd....We have an addict!!:vs_laugh:


Yup... lol. My favorite NC stick... its been king of the humidor for a while now. Price sucks though.


----------



## Elizabeth10

huffer33 said:


> That's What I Call getting around. Business or pleasure?


 Pleasure. Just a long weekend getaway. Only a 5-6 hour flight from Newark, and the tickets were only $400 for a round trip on Icelandair. How could I NOT go? :smile2:
Boy, do I have a weird cigar store story. This thread isn't really the place, though...maybe I'll start a new one. Stay tuned.


----------



## Fusion

Gota be good when i can post one of my favs and it qualifies for Thrifty Thursday:grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

IRON HORSE : Super Dino Special - @UBC03 regularly touted these as a thrifty bang for the buck smoke.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Pius X

My first 26


----------



## msmith1986

Trying the maduro, the 3rd of the series from @Gumby-cr. I'm a maduro guy all the way and I liked the sun grown more. This might be best with some rest. We'll find out since I have one of each resting. It seems bundles of 25 regularly go from $35-$45. Well worth it IMO.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> Yup... lol. My favorite NC stick... its been king of the humidor for a while now. Price sucks though.


I got the 50 years Diademas, dont know if they'll taste the same. Still resting


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> I got the 50 years Diademas, dont know if they'll taste the same. Still resting


The Davidoff Nicaragua and Aniversario Special R are the Only Davidoffs I have tried so far. Didn't care for the Nicaragua. I'm kind of waiting on a good Davidoff sampler to be available, always on backorder.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tried my first Macanudo Café Hyde Park today. It's...fine? Draw was a little tight and the cap cracked a bit when I punched it, but it was a nice, smooth smoke. I don't know enough about cigars yet to say this with authority, but I'd maybe describe this stick as the Wonder Bread of cigars--good and serviceable, if not exactly full of flavor. I'll have to try another one down the road.


----------



## S&W

greypilgrim76 said:


> Tried my first Macanudo Café Hyde Park today. It's...fine? Draw was a little tight and the cap cracked a bit when I punched it, but it was a nice, smooth smoke. I don't know enough about cigars yet to say this with authority, but I'd maybe describe this stick as the Wonder Bread of cigars--good and serviceable, if not exactly full of flavor. I'll have to try another one down the road.


Wonder Bread- I think you hit the nail on the head. Not a cigar for someone with a sophisticated palate or looking for a flavor bomb. But I've always enjoyed an occasional Macanudo. I've got to say that I remembered them fondly from my early smoking days back in the 80's. They were always some of my favorite mild smokes. When I was getting back into cigars they were one of my first purchases. But they're not as enjoyable for me this time around. Not sure if the Macanudos or my tastes have changed.


----------



## -Stinky-

Macanudo a great benchmark mild-mild medium cigar in terms of once your palate starts to “improve” or when you start to see nuances in cigars that you didn’t before. Compare a macanudo to a My Father Connecticut blend and it’s a whole new ballgame as far as complexity and body goes with a mild-mild/medium cigar. 

Thats why is great that you have tried one because now you’ll be able to compare it with other premium blends in the same body/strength range and find your groove in terms of that easy morning smoke with body and complexity. 

“IF” and when your palate starts to change and grow, you can appreciate not only the cigar more but you can appreciate your individual palate greater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Epicurean Gonzo









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Big thanks to @GOT14U for this Fine Ash exclusive Room 101. Damn Jerod - this is one excellent smoke, why didn't you tell me about these before now ?????


They aren't to shabby! Glad you liked it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Roma Craft Intemperance Charity. 


Such a great little cigar. I can’t believe I’m almost out of these. 

I have their other darker wrapper similar size in boxes, but I need to reorder these. Always in my top 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk and Costa Rican Joe....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## S&W

@greypilgrim76 inspired me earlier with the Macanudo Hyde Park. This is the maduro version and I like it!


----------



## mpomario

Elizabeth10 said:


> Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural in Reykjavik.


Have you ever seen the new version of The Secret Life of Walter Mitty? Love the view of Reykjavik in that movie. Beautiful place, enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

It was a dark and stormy night in Delaware.......These are getting good with six months on em.


----------



## mpomario

These have improved much since April. Very good but the last third has been a little bitter and harsh. Another three months and these should be hitting their stride. Bought them blind because the price was good. The fact I generally love CH and the FKM was good pushed me to buy them. Paired with a bourbon and coke and TNF. I wish both teams could lose.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> These have improved much since April. Very good but the last third has been a little bitter and harsh. Another three months and these should be hitting their stride. Bought them blind because the price was good. The fact I generally love CH and the FKM was good pushed me to buy them. Paired with a bourbon and coke and TNF. I wish both teams could lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the BBB's....!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

Tonight's theme Crowned Heads. LI en CG. 
It's such a huge difference in flavor when smoking in lower ambient RH. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Time to try a Chief Cool Arrow. I love the shape of this stick. Thanks to @skipper469 for the stick. Now let's see how it smokes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000,


----------



## greasemonger

PDR Small Batch and a decent amber


----------



## TexaSmoke

2nd stick of the night. Oliva V Melanio Maduro
These are always good. The box pressed robusto maduro is my favorite of the Melanio line. Time for another box.


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> 2nd stick of the night. Oliva V Melanio Maduro
> These are always good. The box pressed robusto maduro is my favorite of the Melanio line. Time for another box.


I'm with you on the Robusto. I have had it in several sizes but tend to look for the Robusto when buying more than one.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

EP Carrillo Core Plus. Accompanied by a 5 year old glass of Coppola Rosso









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

greypilgrim76 said:


> I know, I know. But here are some thoughts. This is the stick that, back in June, turned me on to cigars. I loved everything about it, and it made me want to learn more about cigars. (I knew almost nothing.) In the months since, I've collected many more cigars of the infused and non-infused variety, but I hadn't come back to the Kuba Kuba until this morning. Here's what I've decided: it's still a good cigar, and its construction is absolutely top-notch in every way. But, I've also realized this morning that I'm probably not going to return to the ACID line again soon. For infused sticks, I now much prefer coffee-infusion (Nub Cafe, Tabak, Isla del Sol) over the floral infusions of the ACIDs. I'll still smoke what I've got, and probably enjoy them, but I think my money will be better spent moving forward on coffee infusions and especially non-infused sticks. For this morning, though, the Kuba Kuba is still solid. (Though, for future reference, it does not pair well with black coffee.)
> 
> View attachment 229282


If you like infused cigars. You may wanna try a Fat Bottom Betty.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Frank


----------



## Dran

Stepping outside my comfort zone this fine Friday morning.... The sweet tip caught me off guard, but its not to bad now that that's outta the way. Thanks for the chance to try this once in a lifetime stick @kacey


----------



## greypilgrim76

Cossie said:


> If you like infused cigars. You may wanna try a Fat Bottom Betty.


That was actually one of my first sticks. Love that one, and the Sweet Jane, too!


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF! Ortega Serie D Black and Costa Rican Joe....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE Nica Rustica and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Went from tropical storm to Winter overnight here.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Starting the day off right with a EZ All my Exes Maduro thanks to @akpreacherplayz.


----------



## ScottyB

Edge Batallion Maduro.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake


----------



## Elizabeth10

Trocadero Ruelles by L'Atelier in Thingvellir National Park, Iceland.

Does that bottom image look familiar?


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Obsidian White Noise, Meh


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

was never all that impressed with southern draw stuff but this one is a different story...nice smoke output really nice flavors that meld into each other its like each new note compliments the previous...very enjoyable cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRenshaw86

Undercrown Shade and a Becker Cab blend. Happy Friday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Monte by Montecristo. Not a bad smoke, got it as part of a sampler but idk if I'd spend the kind of money there going for on there own. That being said very strong butterscotch on the retro without being too sweet. It does seem to be getting more interesting as it burns.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Time to try a Chief Cool Arrow. I love the shape of this stick. Thanks to @skipper469 for the stick. Now let's see how it smokes


So I wonder who Booth was referring to as the chief A-hole when he named these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Aurora Corojo. These robustos aren't as tasty as the corona size. It's raining so this is as expensive as I'll go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> IRON HORSE : Super Dino Special - @UBC03 regularly touted these as a thrifty bang for the buck smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


How was it and how old is it?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> How was it and how old is it?


2 years in a humijar with cedar sheet and boveda.
Pleasantly surprised - had a hint of allspice/clover to it.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

PDR courtesy of @greasemonger...hope the family is on dry ground.









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Fusion

Didnt enjoy my morning smoke, had a busy day thought i would treat myself to this Perfexion X and a Peet's MD on this Fuente Friday, not perfect but dam close:grin2:
Edit: I did have a double chocolate muffin before i lit this, need a full stomach for it


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> PDR courtesy of @*greasemonger*...hope the family is on dry ground.l
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


They're good but considering coming back to the lake house on Hartwell (which is what they shoulda done when they left the beach). Gulf county is still locked down, even to residents. The sherriff turned them away earlier when they tried to go back. That means my trip is on hold till they either come home or gain access. No sense in me driving through all that mess to get turned away. So for now its a BLTC Morphine lance.


----------



## Hickorynut

Elizabeth10 said:


> Trocadero Ruelles by L'Atelier in Thingvellir National Park, Iceland.
> 
> Does that bottom image look familiar?


Damn Elizabeth.....that's just cool. I'd rather go to Iceland than Hawaii sny day of the week...

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cake and Coffee









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Island Jim #2,


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ashton Symmetry

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U

C-F-T
And dominoes 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

Oliva Lil G Perfecto on this Friday evening. Enjoy the weekend fellas.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Courtesy of @Rabidawise mighty tasty!!


----------



## BKurt

Guardian of the Farm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Emilio Grimalkin from @Olecharlie in the MAW
These are great. Strong and complex. Right up my alley.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Emilio Grimalkin from @Olecharlie in the MAW
> These are great. Strong and complex. Right up my alley.


Oh man! I'm gonna kick myself for not getting the new ones...oh well, what we give up for our loved ones I guess! Great stick bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SilkyJ

La Antiguedad after a fun first night at the beer festival with the wife. The main event is tomorrow during the UGA @ LSU game so I'm going to have a busy alcohol fueled day. We got some good practice in tonight though and even ran into a good friend I haven't seen in about a year.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Perdomo Habano Barrel Aged Sun Grown courtesy of @Pag#11. Very nice stick.


----------



## GOT14U

Chopping some dominoes with this AxX!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

PanzaVerde said:


> Perdomo Habano Barrel Aged Sun Grown courtesy of @Pag#11. Very nice stick.


Glad ya liked Pal

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Steampunk and Costa Rican Joe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


How much age and how they smoking?


----------



## PanzaVerde

Pag#11 said:


> Glad ya liked Pal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. I appreciate it greatly. Now to watch for them to come on sale and grab some.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

EZ All My Ex's Toro. Favorite regular release. Splash of Nikka coffey to pair on this rainy evening.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

So good! Thanks @WNYTony
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

From ******* to gangster...ya that's me tonight!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Thank you @WABOOM !


----------



## Madderduro

u could smoke a sindicato maduro or take a fist full of dirt add a teaspoon of cocoa powder shove the mix in ur mouth and chew...either way it'll taste the same...this is almost gurkha bad...now it tastes like band aids...its now gurkha bad


----------



## Dran

Pretty good smoke, though not the "gem" I remember smoking as a new smoker. Might need to get a coffee tupper set up.Thanks for the smoke @kacey!


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> How much age and how they smoking?


About 5 mos I think...I don't date my CFED factory directs because they are usually already aged. I've really enjoyed these from ROTT...even then the cello was already stained. Interestingly enough, the second batch had no cello wrappers. IrishCarBomb is better...and I think they have some now.

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 Big Payback.....I wish I would have gone deep on these...this is my last and is really priming the pump!....with some Portside Joe...









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Emilio Grimalkin from @Olecharlie in the MAW
> These are great. Strong and complex. Right up my alley.


I picked those up when they first came out this year. I thought you would like it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nicaraguan Habano overrun and Peets MD, courtsey of @akpreacherplayz

Wow a great smoke for $1.50and some say the Maduro is better, will try it next! I just missed a sale of 20 for $29.95


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ house blend with Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

These have really changed since I got them. It is 92% ambient humidity and raining currently, so I am having to mentally adjust a bit, but the draw and burn have improved. Flavor is good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ezra Zion Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Pag#11

Maria Mancini on a drizzly morning. First rain I seen in 9 or 10 months. Out for my morning walk. Enjoy the weekend. 
Smoke courtesy of @mpomario thanks Pal. CP has 10 of these for $20 well worth the admission price.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LFD Capitulo while cold smoking some salmon


----------



## Elizabeth10

Great news! I found a place in Reykjavik to chill with a cigar and a beer. 

Even better news: I dropped my iPhone 6 in a toilet and it survived! The same could not be said for my lost and lamented iPhone 5. Fortunately, Icelandic toilets have less water in them than American toilets. Anyway...

Smoking is prohibited in any indoor public place in Iceland. A lovely little bar called Ölstofan has a space that is technically outdoors, but it has walls, a roof, and heaters. It is quite comfy. 

My mango beer pairs quite nicely with the fruity notes in my Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua.


----------



## Kidvegas

Another gem from the East Coast pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

DE Undercrown with nice cup of Folgers on this rare beautiful weather morning in Florida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## PanzaVerde

Ohana Pulse Maduro. A wonderful little pepper bomb. Smooth and chewy smoke. I chose good for this after lunch smoke. I don't think I have ever seen a true box press like this


----------



## greasemonger

AB SG corona I dropped square on the cap and busted. So far its smoking great despite the injury. I just love these little guys for the price. This may be one I score a box of to sit on eventually.


----------



## Rusty Nail

La Herencia “Gore” and some Port.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Enjoying Yellow Cake & coffee and the mailman just happened to show up...


----------



## tazdvl

AB Prensado. I'm not a big fan of these. I think this is the last one in my humidor, unless something is hiding in the bottom. 








@Pag#11, you're rain arrived here in NW Arizona about 2 hours ago, which has turned this in to a beautiful day.

Have a great weekend, everybody!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> EZ All My Ex's Toro. Favorite regular release. Splash of Nikka coffey to pair on this rainy evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Wheres the double like button! Love me some Nikka Coffey!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## huffer33

Cleaned up a nice old Collins legitimus World War ii machete today. Someone in the past had gotten to it with a dremel. The stone marks make it look wonky in the light but the bevel is all nice and straight now.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

so far today...smoking the archetype curses right now...its not too shabby after the first 1/3 it comes to life


----------



## Archun

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 & Glenlivet 15


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tatuaje Hyde with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Cool and damp LA day. Perfect for grilling the meal prep and trying this stick outHappy Saturday puffers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Mr. Brownstone at day 2 of beer fest while my poor dawgs are getting their a$$ beat


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 BLT Morphine Barber Pole Lancero and Eagle Rare! Both are amazing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

La Duena on this much needed lazy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce Connecticut

Great stick


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> Mr. Brownstone at day 2 of beer fest while my poor dawgs are getting their a$$ beat
> View attachment 230100


GEAUX LSU! :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Oscar Leaf, oscuro from @disco_potato, MAW An inch in and loving it, thanks brother!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Brick House Maduro. It's always a solid stick.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Archetype Axis Mundi
@kacey, I see why you like these!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi
> @kacey, I see why you like these!


I knew when I saw this that you had put the dagger in and finished me off in the scavenger hunt haha.


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> I knew when I saw this that you had put the dagger in and finished me off in the scavenger hunt haha.


Sorry brotha, had to do it!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Guardian of the Farm. First one I had. Very nice stick. Tasted the black pepper at first which was nice but was not expecting the creaminess to come through later. Gotta get me more of these


----------



## Matt_21

Padron. Good smoke. Lots of smoke.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Sorry brotha, had to do it!


Hey I ain't mad. It was a fun contest. Got to have some good sticks in the process.


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Hey I ain't mad. It was a fun contest. Got to have some good sticks in the process.


My thoughts as well!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Matt_21 said:


> Padron. Good smoke. Lots of smoke.


How were the flavors?

I have been wanting try one for the longest of time but can't seem to pull the trigger to get one. The more I see them the more I want one though.


----------



## Matt_21

PanzaVerde said:


> How were the flavors?
> 
> I have been wanting try one for the longest of time but can't seem to pull the trigger to get one. The more I see them the more I want one though.


Good flavours. I wouldn't say it's a favourite of mine but, I bought 2 from Larry at El Cigar to try them. Worth trying for sure and Larry is great to deal with.


----------



## g1k

Picked this up yesterday - I think a 5 or 10 from the devil site is in my future. Please excuse the dirty hands - working on cars again this afternoon.










Ryan


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2










MF La Gran Oferta


----------



## PanzaVerde

On to the next one. A LP T52 in the Corona Viva size. Great stick so far. Got a long ways to go and gonna enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## WNYTony

Angel's Anvil


----------



## Pius X

64 maduro robusto. I have to say I much prefer the smaller rg 64s for flavor


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Blending sessions...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi
> @kacey, I see why you like these!


Thats a good stick right there...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Not sure what happened to the pic but we had a handful of aged mow puro authenticos as a night cap


----------



## Madderduro

smoking a neanderthal waiting for the sun to rise


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sometimes the flavor of a cigar amazes me. This is one of those cigars. Thanks @kacey


----------



## Hickorynut

From the @Gumby-cr tupper....way cool shape!

Gran Habano Corojo #5 and Costa Rican before I go to the spiritual filling station to top off cuz I leak!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday morning, Nub Maduro & Peets MD.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> From the @Gumby-cr tupper....way cool shape!
> 
> Gran Habano Corojo #5 and Costa Rican before I go to the spiritual filling station to top off cuz I leak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


So how's that headache this morning Hick?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning y'all 
Perdomo barrel aged Vintage from my noob trade with @Sammy63 with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Headache? Cheap wine and beer cause headaches...and maybe vodka that not filtered enough. But good Bourbon or Scotch....naww  thank goodness I'm a lightweight compared to my past!


Olecharlie said:


> So how's that headache this morning Hick?


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Tulse

Wish I had 500 more.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Before lunch Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger on the porch at mom's after church. Overcast and 49°, I guess winter is coming soon.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

From last year's sub $10 pass.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

Umbagog Today


----------



## Westside Threat

A rare morning cigar. My first Nub (with an unfortunate crack) & a cup of Mexican coffee










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

V Melanio on a pleasant Sunday afternoon


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Brass Knuckles Red


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think? i had a Kudzu a few days ago and loved it


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> What did you think? i had a Kudzu a few days ago and loved it


Very good! Just recently started getting into the Southern Draw line and must say I'm impressed. Haven't had a bad one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another plugged MMC ☹☹. It’s too bad. I chucked it after playing with the Modus. I was already frustrated this morning by a seized oil filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Very good! Just recently started getting into the Southern Draw line and must say I'm impressed. Haven't had a bad one yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only had the Kudzu and the Rose of Sharon and loved them both, have to look out for the others, i heard Jacobs Ladder is good also


----------



## Madderduro

'18 hit & run


----------



## mpomario

A well rested HU by AJF en toro. A beautiful day so far. Rain is forcast again later.....eesh. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Cromag Aquatine from the summer box pass.







Edit: those are 2 different smokes from the same company..... RomaCraft... I'll leave the error for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ 5th anni with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Fusion

Black Crown Sons of Anarchy for the after lunch smoke, good solid Smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

2nd and final smoke today. Courtesy of @GOT14U I'm pretty sure. Indonesian binder, Ecuadoran wrapper with Nicaraguan fillers makes for a great paring with dark rich oily coffee beans. A delicious smoke. Thanks bro.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> A rare morning cigar. My first Nub (with an unfortunate crack) & a cup of Mexican coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Thars a pretty long crack but with Nub it wouldn't surprise me if you didn't smoke through it.


----------



## mpomario

Kicking it with the triple maddie. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> 2nd and final smoke today. Courtesy of @GOT14U I'm pretty sure. Indonesian binder, Ecuadoran wrapper with Nicaraguan fillers makes for a great paring with dark rich oily coffee beans. A delicious smoke. Thanks bro.


No sir....I've never had one of those....but I think I should fix that.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Spencer480

Smoking this stick with some nice age courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and watching the cowboys game


----------



## Hickorynut

GPC Cachetos? Courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band.

Work Detail.....boyz I'll be with you in a bit 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromagnon Blockhead.

First go at this format of one of my favorite cigars/outfits. Thanks for the opportunity @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> Kicking it with the triple maddie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Earlier today from the Eastern Pass that's still going strong :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

asylum ogre....smoked one of these in a 770 awhile back...first and last time I did that


----------



## mpomario

Laranja Baixo en robusto. Wind switched to out of the north. Feels nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Kidvegas said:


> RC Cromagnon Blockhead.
> 
> First go at this format of one of my favorite cigars/outfits. Thanks for the opportunity @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure that's not an Aquatine Cromagnon!!! Lol


----------



## Kidvegas

Dran said:


> Are you sure that's not an Aquatine Cromagnon!!! Lol


Wise Guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I don’t usually smoke Connie’s in the evening, but this is delicious. I have become a lover of all things Nub.


----------



## huffer33

Second of the day with a stinkin' big old yellow label.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W

Another great cigar courtesy of @TexaSmoke!


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Noel Rojas Bearded Chef
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bearded chef courtesy of none other than @mrolland5500 from the NC MAW. Got 20 more of em on the way, delivery manana. Hope all is well boss, haven't heard from ya in a while.


----------



## SilkyJ

Espinosa Alpha Dawg and a couple of steaks


----------



## kacey

This weekends cigars
Friday:
Rocky Patel Edge Cigar Rights of America
AF Barber pole not sure what the actual name is
Saturday:
Don Peppin Garcia 15th in Toro and Robusto
And an AF Opus X Lost City
Today for yard work an Oliva












































Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff dbl Espresso with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> '18 hit & run


I'm not the guy who buys cigars for the band but damn....


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Thars a pretty long crack but with Nub it wouldn't surprise me if you didn't smoke through it.


I made it close to the band but the crack got worse and spread as I smoked. If I took the band off, the cigar would have fell apart. Sometimes the bands work as belts.

It wasn't totally my flavor profile, definitely not looking for a spicy cigar in the morning.


----------



## kacey

Gran Habano limited Release all Nicaraguan courtesy of @Fusion
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Aganorsa event only stick. Really nice stick for the evening walk with the wife.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@kacey That Fuente you posted is a Between the Lines and are limited. Great smoke if you can get your hands on them.


----------



## Dran

@kacey, between the lines! Great stick, bit steep on price, but worth it!


----------



## mpomario

Always a treat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Alec Bradley Prensado courtesy of @WNYTony









Ryan


----------



## Ewood

One word: interesting. Not sure if that's good though. 








"The difference Between a good wife and a bad life is how well you walk through the fire" - Carl Jung

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this delicious stick from my MAW from @JtAv8tor - wow! Amazing cigar. Thank you!!


----------



## WNYTony

T52 corona at the lounge for football










Bishop's Blend tonight. This fine smoke courtesy of @SilkyJ


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

UHC for Maduro Monday and Portside Java....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown Shade and Sumatra,


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> @*kacey*, between the lines! Great stick, bit steep on price, but worth it!
> View attachment 230214


 @Gumby-cr @Dran thank you for the name. I have a box of them I just can't for the life of me get the name in my brain. They look like a barber pole to me. :smile2:


----------



## kacey

Rocky Patel Decade for my morning 4 mile walk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Last night's smoke, squarely in my current comfort zone. Gotta say, I've tended more toward smaller ring gauges lately, because I'm trying to thread the needle between overdoing the nicotine but still enjoying the whole stick. This robusto Isla del Sol, though, was mild and enjoyable all the way down. Nearly burnt my fingers on the nub. Can't wait to order the new maduro version!


----------



## Fusion

Real windy here in Vacaville today


----------



## greasemonger

Capa Maduro


----------



## kacey

Yard work time so Voodo time









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Last couple of weeks


















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Heavy shipping damage on this that I did not notice in a timely fashion due to the cellophane. Modus glue has it smoking okay though.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron 3000


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione ~68~ after lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Always a good smoke......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Savages torpedo. Crazy windy day. Luckily I can go back into the hot tub which makes me very happy. It's been way too long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ 6 for my third smoke of the day. One upside of getting up early.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bout to spend the rest of the day mowing... Yellow Cake coming for the ride


----------



## greasemonger

101 serie SA


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Bishops Blend thanks to @akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Second choice after the first fell out of my mouth into the toilet.


----------



## msmith1986

Perdomo stout epicure maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

New Tatuaje on the ride home from the cigar store :grin2: I'm calling this one the TJ since I forgot the actual name of it. Loved it. Glad I picked up more than just one.


----------



## GOT14U

Been awhile since I had one of these!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> New Tatuaje on the ride home from the cigar store :grin2: I'm calling this one the TJ since I forgot the actual name of it. Loved it. Glad I picked up more than just one.


pssst, the name is on the band

Orange band is the Nuevitas, white band is the nuevitas Jibaro.


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> pssst, the name is on the band
> 
> Orange band is the Nuevitas, white band is the nuevitas Jibaro.


Ya, I'm a dummy :vs_laugh: I didn't even look to see if I lit up the one with the covered foot or not. I picked up 2 of each of the 3 sizes.


----------



## ScottyB

Treating myself tonight.


----------



## Dran

ScottyB said:


> Treating myself tonight.


surprised you have any left!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Haha....I see what you did there....


OneStrangeOne said:


> UHC and Costa Rican,
> View attachment 230268


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> surprised you have any left!!!


That's the last of them, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Dran

RP Super Ligero from the @Rabidawise ashtray incident! A bit darker than I'm used to, but super tasty! Thanks Brian.


----------



## BEEEZZE

Not sure how I feel about this one ya'll


----------



## S&W

Punch Bareknuckle Pita. Good honest smoke at a fair price.


----------



## Rondo

Dub


----------



## huffer33

I knew Tapatalk would not take this image except as an attachment before I even tried to upload it. Does anyone else seemingly randomly get the message about how it cannot be accepted into the Tapatalk Network? I'm pretty sure this is a nudity filter and it is especially hammers dark sticks.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> I knew Tapatalk would not take this image except as an attachment before I even tried to upload it. Does anyone else seemingly randomly get the message about how it cannot be accepted into the Tapatalk Network? I'm pretty sure this is a nudity filter and it is especially hammers dark sticks.
> View attachment 230294
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Yes

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ashton ESG
Not cheap, but dang are they good.


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @greasemonger
Great cigar thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little something bold to warm me up since it's all of a sudden 40* here in Texas.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Scotchpig said:


> Bishops Blend thanks to @akpreacherplayz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I sent you a Bishops Blend, I did send a Chris' Blend from Ezra Zion!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Padron Presidante Maduro with a glass of Delirium Tremens...

Love ya Dino @UBC03























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee from a marvelous trade with @*Olecharlie* This one is a perfect size for before bed. Even with the box split I may have to squirrel away a box of these for next year.


----------



## Ewood

It's 54 degrees here in Houston tonight. Basically freezing for us down here! 
Oh this is a great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

So I've been pretty underwhelmed by the DE Java line so far. I tried the Latte, and it was sort of meh, and the Mint seemed like the world's most expensive menthol stick. I haven't yet tried the Maduro, but I picked up the Red on a whim this morning, curious to see what a coffee-cherry infusion might be like. Turns out, all of the cherry is in the aroma, and once I lit this up, it was just really good tobacco flavor with hints of coffee and dark chocolate. It also convinced me that you maduro-heads are onto something, because this wrapper was just delicious. I'll be honest--this might have been the most satisfying stick I've smoked so far, and it got better all the way down to the nub. These are too pricey to stock up on, but I'm gonna have to get a fiver the next time they go on sale somewhere. If you haven't tried this one, even if you're generally suspect of infused sticks, I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Herrera Esteli,


----------



## SilkyJ

Mr. Brownstone Habano and some Zafra. Forgot it was Monday or I would have lit another maduro. I think these are just as good though. The rum's not too bad either.


----------



## Rabidawise

huffer33 said:


> I knew Tapatalk would not take this image except as an attachment before I even tried to upload it. Does anyone else seemingly randomly get the message about how it cannot be accepted into the Tapatalk Network? I'm pretty sure this is a nudity filter and it is especially hammers dark sticks.
> View attachment 230294
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


It did the same thing to me with the same stick. I think the band on the cigar stops the filter, but when you take it off the filter flags it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce Connecticut

Delicious


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> Ashton ESG
> Not cheap, but dang are they good.


An Ashton rep came in the club the other day and handed me a Symmetry robusto. Never had an Ashton before so I'll try it one day soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

RB Genesis compliments of the Noob Hit Squad, and a cup of Royal Heritage Puerto Rico coffee compliments of my neighbor that works at the local SBux roasting plant in the north side of York County.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

For my morning walk a MF Le Bijou 1922









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Laranja Baixo from the last Sub10Pass and Costa Rican on a humid warm morning....where the heck did fall go?









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&C as usual, also noticed when I opened my most recent box of Cortos this morning. They are in cello now instead of the bundle in paper as before...need to research why the change.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Aged with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Rothchildes and Sumatra


----------



## kacey

For the second half of my extended walk an Alec Bradley 1633 Connecticut. Burn was wonky but still tasted ok.


----------



## huffer33

Yay morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TexaSmoke

ERDM natural from @MattyIce in the NST
Surprisingly good stick. Perfect with this cuppa Joe.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Warm? It just dropped below 60 for the first time in 8 months here!


Hickorynut said:


> Laranja Baixo from the last Sub10Pass and Costa Rican on a humid warm morning....where the heck did fall go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

SoCal Gunner said:


> Padron Presidante Maduro with a glass of Delirium Tremens...
> 
> Love ya Dino @ubc30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


How was that cigar? I have one in the cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Olecharlie said:


> How was that cigar? I have one in the cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spectacular!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas

An old favorite which I'll be the first to concede that the band drew me in! It's impressive and still awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

php007 said:


> Last couple of weeks


Mouth-watering selection!:vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger

Hacienda a day early


----------



## Fusion

Rott yesterday a 2011 Morado and very good it is


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cake & Coffee

These Yellow Cakes are great and especially at only at 3 bucks a piece. Thinking about getting a couple more boxes of these to stash away.

Cold and raining...


----------



## kacey

CAO for some yard work









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

EDIT:: I did not really enjoy this stick it had an astringent taste to it the whole way through, not so bad as to make me toss it away as I did the blue band Cohiba but definitely in my bottom 3 sticks.


----------



## TexaSmoke

La Careme Cosacos
These are a personal favorite. 
Perfect size and flavors.


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione Epernay courtesy of @akpreacherplayz


----------



## kacey

Ding ding round 4 Fallen Angel as my second smoke for yard work.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BOSSTANK said:


> Cake & Coffee
> 
> These Yellow Cakes are great and especially at only at 3 bucks a piece. Thinking about getting a couple more boxes of these to stash away.
> 
> Cold and raining...


Agreed, one of my favorites with coffee

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Don't think I could be a weatherman... I couldn't stand being wrong all the time.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Killer stick! Watch that retro tho! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cossie

greypilgrim76 said:


> That was actually one of my first sticks. Love that one, and the Sweet Jane, too!


Glad you liked it. I never tried one. My B&M recomended it for my friend who likes infused cigars. He ended up really liking it

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Padron Presidante Maduro with a glass of Delirium Tremens...
> 
> Love ya Dino @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Why so nice? Am I dyin and no one told me yet.. That's it huh? That'd figure , just my luck bro....lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

One of my many "Ugly Sticks" for round 2 today, description in the Rolling thread


----------



## Jankjr

Short smokes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou and a Peruvian med roast,


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Just getting started on an umbagog. Tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin in the boonies!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

This will do for a Tatuaje until I can find some of The Bride that were just released :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

I'm out of the loop, but I bet Fine Ash Cigars has some...tell him I sent you and you might get 15% off or added...not sure...lol


Gumby-cr said:


> This will do for a Tatuaje until I can find some of The Bride that were just released :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Time for number 5 an @Fusion red dot short stick. Since I have 2 and I am not sure which came from the pass and which from Colin when he filled my MAW list.
I consign this one to the flames
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
The first few puffs were stronger than I expected but the cigar calmed down and smoked very nicely.


----------



## Pius X

AB Nica Puro Rosado in the garage with the heater going.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ding-Ding! Round two on the Chillin Moose courtesy of the @Gumby-cr tupper. ..This one has some metallic citrus notes the other one did not....so there's that...but it's still better than a poke in the eye!

Awe stogie...it's me not you, but I don't think we get along.... :laugh2:









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## GOT14U

Witchy 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Roma Craft Intemperance from @BKurt in the PIF.
RC sticks are ALWAYS good. Thanks, Kurt.


----------



## BKurt

Wise man maduro and the dodger game









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Fishin with AJ.


----------



## GOT14U

BKurt said:


> Wise man maduro and the dodger game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good game. Gooooo brewers!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

Thrifty Tuesday PDR sungrown. I need a beer.


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks to @TexaSmoke long smoke for a long game!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yes sir! I need my Astros to pull it together so we can play in the WS again! 
Cant beat them big Ligas! Enjoy bro!


GOT14U said:


> Thanks to @TexaSmoke long smoke for a long game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Yes sir! I need my Astros to pull it together so we can play in the WS again!
> Cant beat them big Ligas! Enjoy bro!


Damn thing tunneled about 2/3rds through. Never had a #9 do that....oh well it was good while it lasted bud!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Damn thing tunneled about 2/3rds through. Never had a #9 do that....oh well it was good while it lasted bud!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Dang! I've never had one do that either. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Dang! I've never had one do that either. Stranger things have happened.


Yup no biggy. On to the next! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Yup no biggy. On to the next! Lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Me too. Just lit up the Mi Querida pequeno pequeno from the box pass. Awesome little stick.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mi Querida pequeno pequeno from @GOT14U in the most recent box pass. These are box upon box worthy.


----------



## GOT14U

Look at that ugly mug!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Mi Querida pequeno pequeno from @GOT14U in the most recent box pass. These are box upon box worthy.


Best bang for your dollar right there. Glad you liked it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

Some cigars take a bit to ramp up and then there is CFT. Awesome stick. Paired with a little whiskey.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Some cigars take a bit to ramp up and then there is CFT. Awesome stick. Paired with a little whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Those are stellar! One of the best i think I've had! Glad to see another one on here!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Frank on this Tuesday in the month of Monsters...


----------



## GOT14U

Next









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

GOT14U said:


> Look at that ugly mug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Bro aren't you from az?? How are you rooting for milwaukee?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BKurt said:


> Bro aren't you from az?? How are you rooting for milwaukee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Creg Counsel is the coach...he was on the 01' team that won the series...other wise I'd be going for the dodgers... 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got a fan at the door sucking out the smoke, only problem is that its sucking out the warmth too...

The longer these rest the better they get imo...


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Portside Java....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greasemonger

Perdomo SB 2005 CT with Kona. Not a bad smoke, just not quite in my wheelhouse. May let the other one sit a few more months.


----------



## huffer33

Fair morning but a pretty stiff breeze.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

Westside Threat said:


> Some cigars take a bit to ramp up and then there is CFT. Awesome stick. Paired with a little whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


What is it if you don't mind me asking?

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TexaSmoke

CFed Charlie Foxtrot


huffer33 said:


> What is it if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Ding-Ding! Round two on the Chillin Moose courtesy of the @*Gumby-cr* tupper. ..This one has some metallic citrus notes the other one did not....so there's that...but it's still better than a poke in the eye!
> 
> Awe stogie...it's me not you, but I don't think we get along.... :laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Sorry Hick :serious:I was thinking of lighting one of those up soon. I guess not.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## Fusion

Southern Draw Quickdraw Conni, another good smoke from Southern Draw


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake - Coffee - Football :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BEEEZZE




----------



## greasemonger

GTO house special


----------



## Kidvegas

UHC while waiting for my second job to start .............and yes having 2 jobs is just as CRAPPY as it sounds!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Olecharlie

This one stored at 61% RH for a few weeks. Nice and firm, perfect burn line, just a great smoking experience! Thanks @genomez



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Mi Barrio. Mehhh strong tobacco and tand twang, mineral notes. Just more tobacco taste than I really enjoy. I will have to let the other one rest for longer to see if the flavor profile becomes more to my taste.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Another PDR Oscuro while I lock down the Fort!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Fusion

5000 series for round 2 today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Pinolero and a cup of Peruvian ,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJF Pinolero and a cup of Peruvian ,
> View attachment 230404


I haven't had Peruvian in a while...thanks for the nudge!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

Those are pretty good....gonna have to get by five points next month...


greasemonger said:


> GTO house special


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> This one stored at 61% RH for a few weeks. Nice and firm, perfect burn line, just a great smoking experience! Thanks @genomez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you enjoyed it Charlie.


----------



## genomez

It's been a crazy last few weeks and most of my smokes have been rushed, but it's not to sit down with this one and take my time.


----------



## Jankjr

Superb experience, top 5 NC in my opinion.


----------



## kacey

Nub habano for my third cigar of the day. I am beginning to enjoy yard work.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Number 3 here as well. Last one I have of these from years gone by. I've actually been looking forward to it and it does not disappoint. I've always enjoyed the Reds and Triple A's as a yard cigar but these are definitely in a different class. I get green apples...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## LeatherNeck

huffer33 said:


> Good afternoon folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Whatcha got there Huff? Looks like some midevil coat of arms deal going on with that band.



BEEEZZE said:


> View attachment 230396


So...give me the skinny.


----------



## Pius X

AB post embargo.. Dissapointed I'm getting no smoke output from this.


----------



## huffer33

I should also point out that limitada is a 2005 which were very highly rated. It doesn't appear the recent ones fare so well


LeatherNeck said:


> Whatcha got there Huff? Looks like some midevil coat of arms deal going on with that band.
> 
> So...give me the skinny.


https://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-desiena-312-k4/

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W

Fallen Angel Toro


----------



## TexaSmoke

James Brown never disappoints. Thanks, @BOSSTANK


----------



## Kidvegas

For Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had to take the strength back a notch tonight. A little Caldwell Savages for the game. Nice smooth earth and leather is what I'm getting so far. Let's go Stros. Thanks to @skipper469 for this stick. It's smoking great.


----------



## BKurt

Been disappointed with some of the sticks I've had lately.. had to turn to a T52 for a slump buster..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Little 2000 before bed


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Fusion green dot to end the night. Not going to lie, this is one if the better cigars I've smoked in recent memory. Nutty, slightly sweet, and a little pepper on the retro. Fantastic stick, Colin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black Lancero,


----------



## WNYTony

Love these dogs !


----------



## Pag#11

Winding down another long day. Looking forward to 4hrs of sleep. Last few weeks have taken a toll on me... but the crazy train keeps on a rolling. 
Cusano Corojo 18 yrs : Courtesy of a great brother @TexaSmoke. Thanks. Very rarely do I smoke Dominicans, but this one is a good stick. Always enjoyed the Corojo wrappers.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Crisp calm morning for a sunrise smoke.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

HU by AJ. VX2 split the head on cutting, but smoking okay.


----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> HU by AJ. VX2 split the head on cutting, but smoking okay.


Hate when that happens.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

huffer33 said:


> Crisp calm morning for a sunrise smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Great stick... just wish they were a lil cheaper.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Exclusivo with Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

Dirty Rat! New to me... Lots of tasty smoke flying off this little guy.


----------



## greasemonger

Jacob's Ladder to see what the fuss is about. Very toothy wrapper and great foot aroma. Good complex smoke so far with a nice peppery retro


----------



## kacey

Bahoa Blu Nicaraguan for the second smoke of the day.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've decide to smoke my final Padron 1964 pyramid. The weirdest shape pyramid I've come across. But I think it pays trine to the great pyramids of the Mayans.

I usually love the torpedoes but thesecare quite rare and tasty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I've decide to smoke my final Padron 1964 pyramid. The weirdest shape pyramid I've come across. But I think it pays trine to the great pyramids of the Mayans.
> 
> I usually love the torpedoes but thesecare quite rare and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cake & Coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another sacrificed to the flame :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Hermandad for lunch


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie

I admittedly wasn't too excited to try this since I have not been too impressed with Montes but this one has more than exceeded my expectations. It is really really good. Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Great little smoke for thrifty Thursday


----------



## msmith1986

Classic #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Asylum Lobotomy @kacey from contest win! First draw was WTH, did I make you mad bro lol.
Huge little pepper bomb! Thanks man!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @Olecharlie
> 
> I admittedly wasn't too excited to try this since I have not been too impressed with Montes but this one has more than exceeded my expectations. It is really really good. Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you on the Montes! I've only had a couple others but these aren't bad. I'm glad you liked it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Asylum Lobotomy @*kacey* from contest win! First draw was WTH, did I make you mad bro lol.
> Huge little pepper bomb! Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFLMAO
Well if you think that one is to strong skip the RP Sumatra that little SOB is major pepper. I like the Asylum Lobotomy, and the RP junior Sumatra is stronger but ya get used to it. >


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

Last one in the humidor.









Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## BEEEZZE

LeatherNeck said:


> Whatcha got there Huff? Looks like some midevil coat of arms deal going on with that band.
> 
> So...give me the skinny.


Not good with flavor notes and all but this seemed like a middle of the road cigar. Didn't pair well with the cider I was drinking either, kinda gave it a bitter taste. This was bought at a BM and smoked the next day so I do think they need some time


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG El Centurion with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## kacey

Number 3 for the day Voodoo









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Evenin'









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Fishing.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sobermesa thanks to TJ @SoCal Gunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Man these are quickly turning into an every day smoke for me.. so Tasty/savory...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

First Nomad. SA-17. Very full flavor and full body. Need to try the Therapy. Been resting at 64% for a few weeks. Very little nicotine kick. Interesting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EPC La Historia,


----------



## Pag#11

Rocky Royal Vintage cause I will be living like Royalty after I hit the billion dollar jackpot. These are well worth $2.75 I paid on the devil site. Seems like Rocky doesn't get much love these days. I remember when he was all the rage in the early 2000s I hear the Edge is really good. Pretty sure @Cigary stockpiles these. Just forget exactly which one. TGIF... Have a great trip @Hickorynut









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Makes me sad to smoke my last one...these thing are great! Even better after a year of rest.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> First Nomad. SA-17. Very full flavor and full body. Need to try the Therapy. Been resting at 64% for a few weeks. Very little nicotine kick. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! Those are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PanzaVerde

My first Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro thanks to @akpreacherplayz. Gonna have to pick up some of these now. Best budget smoke hands down


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PanzaVerde said:


> My first Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro thanks to @akpreacherplayz. Gonna have to pick up some of these now. Best budget smoke hands down


On sale right now on cpage

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> On sale right now on cpage
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Hey Preach, what size did you buy?


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> On sale right now on cpage
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


First time I see some Connies up also.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pag#11 said:


> Rocky Royal Vintage cause I will be living like Royalty after I hit the billion dollar jackpot. These are well worth $2.75 I paid on the devil site. Seems like Rocky doesn't get much love these days. I remember when he was all the rage in the early 2000s I hear the Edge is really good. Pretty sure @Cigary stockpiles these. Just forget exactly which one. TGIF... Have a great trip @Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Since Nish took over the daily operations, QC seems to have done a slow downward spiral. They still have a few I like ^^ this was one, the Edge Sumatra and Sun Grown are good, I don't buy anymore because I think Nish is a POS D-B.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Hey Preach, what size did you buy?


6 1/4x52 torpedo

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

akpreacherplayz said:


> On sale right now on cpage
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Yup and I now have a pack of the Habanos coming my way. Wanted to get both the Habano and maduro wrapper but the wife says different


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Face


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Smoking Monk with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Espada on the beach.....I actually spent too much on these last night. Won it back at the local casino. Win-win....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## cjmmm47

Nica Libre Esteli Especial


----------



## greasemonger

Friday


----------



## ForMud

Hickorynut said:


> Espada on the beach.....I actually spent too much on these last night. Won it back at the local casino. Win-win....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


I had one with a year + on it, dam good.......Thanks for reminding me I need to get some and put them out of sight for awhile.


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

GOT14U said:


> Makes me sad to smoke my last one...these thing are great! Even better after a year of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Those are soooo good!


----------



## kacey

Yellow cake courtesy of @Fusion for my morning walk









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEEZZE

Today's pre work warmup


----------



## Fusion

This Gem today


----------



## SmokingPi

Me and Smokering drove up to Holt's for Fuente Mania


----------



## Dran

Celebrating..... Today!!! Another day above ground is a good enough reason for a good smoke!


----------



## Kidvegas

Fusion said:


> This Gem today


Love those !!! What ya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Kidvegas said:


> Love those !!! What ya think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure the best Conni i have ever had


----------



## Archun

Dran said:


> Celebrating..... Today!!! Another day above ground is a good enough reason for a good smoke!


Amen!:amen:


----------



## Archun

EZ OAK & EDEN with Coffee on this beautiful afternoon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jamais Vu with Costa Rican,







Still raining,,,


----------



## kacey

Partagas 1845 with some age on it for my yard work cigar.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nomad Connecticut Fuerte Belicoso

Every Nomad stick I have tried so far, they've all been great...


----------



## ScottyB

Day off.


----------



## Scotchpig

This Friday brought to you by @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Perfect day to enjoy a smoke. Oliva O courtesy of @Stinky. Thanks bud, really enjoying this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

These are so good. Waiting on my Hemingway Best Seller Maduros to come back in stock!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Olecharlie said:


> These are so good. Waiting on my Hemingway Best Seller Maduros to come back in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw some on Thompson's... If you're interested in making a deal with the devil...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> I saw some on Thompson's... If you're interested in making a deal with the devil...
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I placed an order with them a while back they were back ordered, after 3 weeks I cancelled. Now they show back ordered until the Nov 5th, they keep moving the date forward. Everyone is out until the next release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Casa Fuente courtesy of @Dran
Gotta say this long warm fall has been fantastic. 
Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

kacey said:


> Casa Fuente courtesy of @Dran
> Gotta say this long warm fall has been fantastic.
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


did I send you a cameroon? Thought i dropped a maduro o. Ya!


----------



## GOT14U

17' > 14'









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ive had this one a bit... time to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> Ive had this one a bit... time to see what all the fuss is about


And I tossed it a little after half way... did not care for it at all... I lot of people like it though... just not my taste...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 and some Port.


----------



## GOT14U

All winners!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anejo with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Prf5415

BOSSTANK said:


> Nomad Connecticut Fuerte Belicoso
> 
> Every Nomad stick I have tried so far, they've all been great...


Dam @BOSSTANK that's a hell of a porch. Beautiful view but must be mosquito central.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> did I send you a cameroon? Thought i dropped a maduro o. Ya!


You sent me 2


----------



## SilkyJ

Finally got my hands on the new Southern Draw Cedrus. Way different than any of the other Southern Draw's I've had but still definitely a Southern Draw if that makes sense.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Oliva Serie V.

I deserve all the prizes for exceptional color coordination between my cigar band, my cowboy boots, and the decor of the cigar lounge. I wish I could say it was intentional.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Prf5415 said:


> Dam @BOSSTANK that's a hell of a porch. Beautiful view but must be mosquito central.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... not a porch though, that's down at the boat house and yes the mosquitos are huge haha


----------



## Kidvegas

BOSSTANK said:


> And I tossed it a little after half way... did not care for it at all... I lot of people like it though... just not my taste...


Ya got any more of those crappy cigars send them my way buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> Ya got any more of those crappy cigars send them my way buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the only one I had or I sure would :wink2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Don't count me out...cuz I'm in on #FuenteFriday....queue the crashing waves 30 feet away...









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Kidvegas

CrapaTalk is acting up again! 

Todos las Dias tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 230548












Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Truth is this is good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Another great cigar from Aganorsa Leaf. JFR Maduro


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> All winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Thats a great smoke. One of my absolute favorites


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Thats a great smoke. One of my absolute favorites


Damn skippy! One of the best I've had!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pius X

La perla habana 1515. This one is suprising me, pretty good so far.


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> 17' > 14'
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


You know not of which you speak. Probably inhaled the only '14 you ever had :boink:

Casa Cuba Devine Inspiration tonight


----------



## SilkyJ

La Historia and some local brew


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yeller cake


----------



## GOT14U

Rise!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WABOOM

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the very best NC's there is.


----------



## Spencer480

Smoked this today with my boss and co-worker .


----------



## SilkyJ

Chupa Cabra Hellcat
Weird shape, never had a flat cigar before. Tasty little thing though.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool wet Saturday Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Oops! Almost forgot...I had this Cuban Counterfeit....(and it was not Cuban at all)  on a walk down the beach this morning with a cup of whatever the bistro had brewing....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Oops! Almost forgot...I had this Cuban Counterfeit....(and it was not Cuban at all)  on a walk down the beach this morning with a cup of whatever the bistro had brewing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Whenever I'm in the islands, I always get the bartender to splash a few shots of Amarula (or baileys if thats all they've got) into that morning brew. Makes a nice preface to the cabana nap around 10.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Sent from the poor-shack!


Lol I sure miss Mario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Don't count me out...cuz I'm in on #FuenteFriday....queue the crashing waves 30 feet away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Glad to see you having some fun Hick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GMTA! Way ahead of you. It's easier to stay looped than recover and start over 


greasemonger said:


> Whenever I'm in the islands, I always get the bartender to splash a few shots of Amarula (or baileys if thats all they've got) into that morning brew. Makes a nice preface to the cabana nap around 10.


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## genomez

AJ Fernandez Bellas Artes Maduro


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I sure miss Mario
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya he always had some interesting sticks!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Oops! Almost forgot...I had this Cuban Counterfeit....(and it was not Cuban at all)  on a walk down the beach this morning with a cup of whatever the bistro had brewing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Jealous

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## AlkyMike

*Cigars that Hold a long ash*

[One subject that I never see posted is about cigars that hold an ash without it flaking or crumbling. Anybody have a favorite or several for me .
I get so irritated when driving when they flake all over my shirt and seats. I love CAO for example, but Italia and Brazilia fall apart every 1/4" inch

QUOTE=Herf N Turf;3651837]For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.

So, what's YOUR latest???[/QUOTE]


----------



## disco_potato

SilkyJ said:


> Chupa Cabra Hellcat
> Weird shape, never had a flat cigar before. Tasty little thing though.
> View attachment 230556
> View attachment 230558


Try the Herrera Esteli Norteno Lonsdale. That thing is a pancake. I will say though, my Hellcats are not nearly as flat.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Padron Churchill at the dog park.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

TexaSmoke said:


> 2nd stick of the night. Oliva V Melanio Maduro
> These are always good. The box pressed robusto maduro is my favorite of the Melanio line. Time for another box.


Waiting on a box of 10 getting delivered from the good old United States...never ever smoked a non habanos before so very excited about trying them.


----------



## Dran

Going to do some waltzing in a bit, courtesy of @skipper469! I'm excited for this one!


----------



## cjmmm47

Damn good flavor and construction for a sub $2 stick... this is close to the Maduro as my favorite variety of the Factory Smokes so far. This is the Sungrown wrapper.


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> GMTA! Way ahead of you. It's easier to stay looped than recover and start over
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Cheaper than therapy, too!

You: "Doc, I feel like &[email protected]#%"

Therapist: "Life isn't fair. Get used to it. $500...pay on your way out."

I'll give you the same advice for free over a bottle of $100 whiskey and couple cigars. Saved you $400 a week, right there!

Keep your chin up brother, we are all here for you.

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fixing to take the boat down the bayou...

MF Le Bijou 1922 Churchill courtesy of @kacey

Thanks brother...


----------



## tazdvl

Aging Room Small Batch M356ii received in a box split from @-Stinky-. Smoking it ROTT with aboit a week. The other 4 were put to bed and we'll see how they are in a few months. 









Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Fixing to take the boat down the bayou...
> 
> MF Le Bijou 1922 Churchill courtesy of @kacey
> 
> Thanks brother...


That's the life mate. Very jealous &#128578;


----------



## Fusion

Ez o&e


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nice day and perfect cigar for the journey


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little EZ Blending Sessions for the ride home from work courtesy of @JtAv8tor


----------



## mpomario

Today. Got a nail fixed in my tire. Smoked a very good Curivari Buenaventura. Cut the cable. Smoking a well rested Halloween from the Spring Pass. Going to see the new movie later so I thought this is a great time. Rain finally stopped and sun is out. Nice and cool. Probably the best Tatuaje I've smoked out of the few I've tried. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

A davidoff to Smstart the day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dude, the owner, selling them on the beach. Yes please!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Room101 MC3 at the dog park. Half way through and we have a full blown wind/snow storm on our hands.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ FHK










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff GC with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Madderduro

cao angry santa


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night, thanks @BKurt









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> cao angry santa


Haha, I've never seen that. Old or new?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake

Casino Endzone getting ready for the LSU/Mississippi St game


----------



## CRenshaw86

Tat lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## BOSSTANK

Just an fyi, Yellow Cake and beer does not pair well... haha

But I got a pocket full of sticks that do... :wink2:

TD Tigers!!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Just an fyi, Yellow Cake and beer does not pair well... haha
> 
> But I got a pocket full of sticks that do... :wink2:
> 
> TD Tigers!!!!


May wanna hit that cake with some spiced rum.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> May wanna hit that cake with some spiced rum.


Shoot, if I start drinking Rum I will have to get a room tonight at the casino.... haha

:grin2:


----------



## Maxh92

MoW Ruination to start the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tennessee Waltz courtesy of @skipper469. Man this is a great stick. Just another one from CH that I like. Haven't had a bad cigar from them yet. The flavors are amazing. Leather, hay and barnyard, and now a creaminess to the smoke that coats the mouth completely. The burn is spot on. Thanks again Tracy for these.


----------



## Olecharlie

A little Salvation going on right here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Bday smoke passed on from another brother elsewhere. This band is groovy......


----------



## csk415

Dran said:


> Going to do some waltzing in a bit, courtesy of @skipper469! I'm excited for this one!
> View attachment 230578


If you like that one then you'll love the yellow rose. There is an Ohio exclusive coming this month. Bet it's good also.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Brownstone by EC









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

At a Halloween party tonight, so I figured a Skinny Frank was appropriate!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father, corona


----------



## skipper469

PanzaVerde said:


> Tennessee Waltz courtesy of @skipper469. Man this is a great stick. Just another one from CH that I like. Haven't had a bad cigar from them yet. The flavors are amazing. Leather, hay and barnyard, and now a creaminess to the smoke that coats the mouth completely. The burn is spot on. Thanks again Tracy for these.


My pleasure Eric! We'll see to it you don't run out of them bad boys! As you said, they are 100% reliable and tasty. Seeing that photo makes me want one NOW.


----------



## BKurt

Courtesy of the box pass....big sports day for LA... Dodgers won Game 7... 
now Lakers home opener..

#lakeshow









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Working my way through my cheap ci sticks. They really aren't that bad


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> If you like that one then you'll love the yellow rose. There is an Ohio exclusive coming this month. Bet it's good also.


I got you Chris :thumb:

Hammer & Sickle Trademark Maduro - an excellent cigar


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing the night off thanks to @akpreacherplayz.










Gonna have to get better pics of the new stand that @skipper469 sent me. This thing is beautiful. The bocote looks amazing in good light.


----------



## Archun

Anastasia Caspia


----------



## Hickorynut

H Uppman AJF.....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greypilgrim76

Had my first Baccarat yesterday while mowing the yard. Seems like a nice, sturdy, everyday 'gar, especially for yard work!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with Sumatra,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tatuaje Havana VI from @mata777 aged sticks sale. 7 years on this bad boy.










And a better look at @skipper469 bocote cigar stand. Those colors really pop in the sunlight. Thanks again Tracy


----------



## Edgy85

csk415 said:


> Bday smoke passed on from another brother elsewhere. This band is groovy......


That band is very nice like a miniature Hendrix style concert poster. I like it!


----------



## mpomario

BKurt said:


> Courtesy of the box pass....big sports day for LA... Dodgers won Game 7...
> now Lakers home opener..
> 
> #lakeshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Enjoy. Started into my box pass stuff yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Gueguense churchill


----------



## -Stinky-

Undercrown sun grown from the sub $10 west coast(winners/champions) box pass 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Ramon Bueso Olancho Vintage Robusto, black coffee, early NFL on TV and a nice fall chill in the air. Great start to a Sunday.

GO PANTHERS!!!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ewood

Rondo said:


> View attachment 230636


Did you buy that on August 5th 1957? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

MFLB while the boss pays me!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> View attachment 230638
> 
> MFLB while the boss pays me!


Gotta love that.


----------



## tazdvl

It's Sunday morning again. I missed last Sunday morning, and it has been a crazy week to say the least.

But, as with every Sunday morning, it is @craig_o Sunday...when I smoke another cigar from the craig_o tupperdor.

So, I've never explained, but craig_o offered up a bunch of cigars a while back, and rather than him ship to multiple places, I bought the whole lot. I've been working my way through them, one a week. I figure I've got about another 4-6 months to go before the tupperdor is empty. So here is this week's well aged craig_o acquisition:

5 Vegas Limitada 2010









Look at the color of that cello! Pure gold!

As I write this I'm in the second third. It's been kind of one dimensional with light pepper, leather and tobacco flavors. I was afraid that it may have just lost its "ZING" with too much rest, but no, the couple of reviews I found online simply confirmed my assessment. Not a dog rocket by any means.

Have a great day everyone!!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday and today.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

Last night at a friends house. I know nothing about these cigars. They were sent to him by an LEO/firearms student. Everyone here is smart enough to figure out what "BAMF" stands for, as it wouldn't be family friendly enough for me to actually type out! I wouldn't want @curmudgeonista to threaten me with 40 lashes again for my questionable language or pictures!! Lol

BAMF 5.56 Green Tip Habano Wrapper









These came in a sampler with a Connecticut, Habanos, and Maduro wrapper. Pretty mild cigar. Good draw and construction. I got leather with a little coffee nuance. Not bad.

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## huffer33

Been looking forward to this all weekend. Yesterday was 40 mile an hour winds and I had to replace a lower control arm this morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

A unusual size and shaped figurado from Crux 7X33 and sort of a double torpedo, was expecting it to be tight but no, great smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

Getting ready for the Saints/Ravens game...


----------



## kacey

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra Hellcat, for the morning walk.

Really good smoke may need a box or two of these. Random hits of; Pepper, oak, cream, chocolate and a finish of well smoked beef. You know those lovely burnt ends that have all that BBQ flavor. MMMMMM


----------



## genomez

La Hermandad. Thanks for this new one to me @Olecharlie


----------



## skipper469

PanzaVerde said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI from @mata777 aged sticks sale. 7 years on this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better look at @skipper469 bocote cigar stand. Those colors really pop in the sunlight. Thanks again Tracy


My pleasure brother! That bocote is gorgeous and hard as a rock!:surprise:


----------



## kacey

Tatuaje for my second smoke of the day. While I try to get this jeep of mine running right.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yellow Rose with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great view buddy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

1502 Blue









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Getting ready for the Saints/Ravens game...


How does the padron 1000 series stack up against the 1926 and 1964? Would be interested in picking some up if they were any good.


----------



## cjmmm47

First Fuente for me... morning smoke. 8-5-8

Then a Tabak Red Eye this evening


----------



## mpomario

MFGO. This one is for a friend who retired today from over twenty years of service to God. 
This is one of the best MF I've had. Got a The Judge to try. Looking at a box of these already. Corona has them at a good price. Tried a lot of DPG's just not a lot of the MF line. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> How does the padron 1000 series stack up against the 1926 and 1964? Would be interested in picking some up if they were any good.


I like the Padron Natruals better than the Maduros... the 2000/3000. Also like them better than the 1964. I have never tried a 1926 yet.


----------



## Fusion

One of my own after lunch


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> MFGO. This one is for a friend who retired today from over twenty years of service to God.
> This is one of the best MF I've had. Got a The Judge to try. Looking at a box of these already. Corona has them at a good price. Tried a lot of DPG's just not a lot of the MF line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ElCigarShop has them beat, as long as you want the robusto. Others you might have to buy individually but still for a better price.


----------



## Rabidawise

Spent the afternoon at the lounge with a younger friend of mine answering questions and giving advice on his upcoming nuptials. He's becoming a BOTL. I'll have him on here soon. This Killer Bee lonsdale was perfect to hang out for a good while and talk.


----------



## Westside Threat

2nd Amendment & Corsendonk Xmas with a few years on it. I've smoked this cigar in the form of a Blending Session a number of times










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the padron 1000 series stack up against the 1926 and 1964? Would be interested in picking some up if they were any good.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Padron Natruals better than the Maduros... the 2000/3000. Also like them better than the 1964. I have never tried a 1926 yet.
Click to expand...

That's good to know. Trying to venture outside the world of Cubans so I'll defo look into them...great prices as well compared to what I usually pay so that's a bonus!


----------



## Fusion

Edgy85 said:


> That's good to know. Trying to venture outside the world of Cubans so I'll defo look into them...great prices as well compared to what I usually pay so that's a bonus!


Have to agree with @BOSSTANK on the Naturals over the Maduro, the 5000 is my fav size, i do like the 1964 though, also never had a 1926


----------



## Kidvegas

Great tasting Don Reynaldo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Kidvegas said:


> Great tasting Don Reynaldo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you finding those @Kidvegas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Regina Mediatrix in this finally cool evening air. Tomorrow I may just sit out on the patio all day smoking cigars and enjoying this Fall weather.


----------



## Olecharlie

Went south east today to visit my brother and wife and I decided to go by the cemetery where my Dad and Grandfather are buried. Very difficult to find, way up in the Ridges on a gravel backroad that no GPS can find. Decided to fire up a stick and leave some tobacco leaves on their grave, since they were leaf lovers in the 19th Century.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Kicked back with this Esteli in the garage now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Ave Maria Crusader


----------



## kacey

A papas Fritas courtesy of @Ewood.
I liked it but glad I did not buy a box, the smoke on exhale was strong and I am sure it would be another cigar the wife would not enjoy and I already have lots of those.
Tapatalk is rejecting my photos today.


----------



## MattT

Olivia V Melanio and Colibri V Cutter both from @TexaSmoke

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> Olivia V Melanio and Colibri V Cutter both from @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


and....picture.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Killer Bee


----------



## mpomario

DE Norteno en Robusto Grande I believe.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

skipper469 said:


> Killer Bee


Nice choice!


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

This was fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Brickhouse Connecticut while strolling the hood on this beautiful Sunday evening. Back to the grind tomorrow. Probably be a short week for me. Back is a lil jack, worn out and feel like I am coming down with something. 
Thanks for the stick @kacey and congrats at landing a new contract.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

I decided to treat myself tonight. AB Tempus natural robusto. First cigar I truly enjoyed and still a favorite. Best part a 10 pk on CP was 26$. My b&m charges 10$ plus tax! Pairs perfect with Elijah Craig neat. And that band!


----------



## Elizabeth10

Olecharlie said:


> Went south east today to visit my brother and wife and I decided to go by the cemetery where my Dad and Grandfather are buried. Very difficult to find, way up in the Ridges on a gravel backroad that no GPS can find. Decided to fire up a stick and leave some tobacco leaves on their grave, since they were leaf lovers in the 19th Century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La Careme for me today too. First one, too. Wonderful smoke.


----------



## WNYTony

A rare morning smoke today - Yellow Cake for breakfast










Pudgy Tiff tonight


----------



## VegasPuffer

I didn't even know there was a maduro Flor de las Antillas until recently.. I think I enjoy them more than the regular ones.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Brick house Connecticut courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick with a med roast Peruvian


----------



## greypilgrim76

Last night's selection. Delicious!


----------



## Hickorynut

Tongue in cheek smoke for #MaduroMonday 

BLTC Last Rites courtesy of @kaceyand the sunshine band ....with Portside Java.

Very happy I have these resting....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## stephenfdudley

Oliva Master Blend w/ coffee!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolguy

*Last night's choice*

Love the Flatheads


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Tongue in cheek smoke for #MaduroMonday
> 
> BLTC Last Rites courtesy of @kaceyand the sunshine band ....with Portside Java.
> 
> Very happy I have these resting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


BLT's Soooo gooood! Mario turned me on to BLT and I haven't lookd back since. James Brown Rocks! I ordered a sampler because there was one I haven't tried.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow cake I think, courtesy of @GOT14U and DW coffee! Oh and yes everyone needs a Colibri and a Xikar V Cutter!


----------



## Kidvegas

Asylum 33

Thanks @SoCal Gunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Umbagog with some French roast for maduro Monday


----------



## kacey

Arturo Fuente Special for my morning walk.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday....Roma Craft Cromagnon. Took a chance and got a box....Now I wish I had gotten two boxes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Crack Cake & Coffee


----------



## Fusion

A new to me La Galera today, i like it


----------



## kacey

Round two while I wait for my mobile mechanic. Jericho hill 12 honest men









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Some mighty fine sticks right here if your a Connecticut fan...


----------



## ellebrecht71

For tonight's ride home. Never had one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

The last few days


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Perfect conditions today so I broke out this pig from last year's pass IIRC.

Tree in the background is a weeping Alaska I planted a dozen years ago and is my favorite.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## hawk45

Special days require special cigars..









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Probably my favorite Diesel...


----------



## Olecharlie

2015 Norteno and a 4 mile stroll.


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> 2015 Norteno and a 4 mile stroll.


Four mile stroll? Hell I just went from car to front door and needed a breather.....God Bless you brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Probably my favorite Diesel...


YEP, as a verified Diesel fanatic I'd say, the Wicked and Armadas with enough down time in the humi are insanely impressive cigars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> 2015 Norteno and a 4 mile stroll.


4 mile stroll? Like Joe said, walking to your car is a stroll.. 4 miles is a death march..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A bit of paperwork and a stick today!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Tulse

Wee treat after replacing all 36,000 outlets, switches and plates in my house.


----------



## disco_potato

Luchador at the dog park.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Broke out the Dub for maduro Monday. Got this from @ScottyB and I am a believer in this stick. It was fantastic. Thanks, brother.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Luchador at the dog park.
> View attachment 230756
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Broke out the Dub for maduro Monday. Got this from @ScottyB and I am a believer in this stick. It was fantastic. Thanks, brother.


You're welcome my friend, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## ScottyB

ROTT from @-Stinky-, man oh man these are great smokes!


----------



## mpomario

Toolguy said:


> Love the Flatheads


Got one of those on deck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These really get good after a year or more. Very long finish and I think the Jember binder/Cameroon wrapper gives a unique flavor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Chose the go-to this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Pag#11

Flores y Rodriguez Habano 10 months has really smoothed any rough edges out. 
Out for a lil stroll to close out this Monday.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Herrera Esteli


----------



## Elizabeth10

Punch London Club. Tasty li'l thing.


----------



## WNYTony

It's a T night tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Black Six

Another Asylum Schizo. Man, these things are way better than they have any business being. I was online ordering more of these before I was even done smoking it.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Not bad









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## tacket

Been enjoying these Cameroon's lately









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Tongue in cheek smoke for #MaduroMonday
> 
> BLTC Last Rites courtesy of @*kacey*and the sunshine band ....with Portside Java.
> 
> Very happy I have these resting....
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


You done good boss. Gots some protein for ya last night. Lost Art yesterday morning, then a diesel grind before the hunt, and a Caldwell Racks on Racks after smoking an 8pt and getting the monkey off my back. Not the monster I was looking for, but heavy with meat for the freezer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Joya Red with Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

A Flores Capa Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger and Portside Java...First one and its a pretty dang tasty smoke!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> A Flores Capa Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger and Portside Java...First one and its a pretty dang tasty smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


The Capa Habano is equally as good too. Fivers for $10 or less usually.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

AB 1633 from @kacey (Thank you!) on Saturday during the final Buffalo boat run










and an Oliva G on Sunday










Ryan


----------



## ForMud

Only a couple months on it, not bad....I think with more time, they should improve.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and DW. This is a good smoke for the money. Thanks @akpreacherplayz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Long Live the King petite double wide short churchill (lol just toro would have done fine).


----------



## disco_potato

DPG JJ

Been waiting to smoke this guy for a year. Just got a box from @Stinky so figured now's as good a time as any. Don't forget your cutters, kids. Your teeth are not as sharp as you think.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I got this delicious Brazilian maduro from @Hickorynut. Good smoke, thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Good stick right here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Tat Tuesday


----------



## Peapaw

This wasn't as dried out as the last one, even though it was in the same ziplock bag...

These are all I have until I get back home.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

From a trade with @WNYTony. Thanks Tony this is a great stick.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

thats the stick that started me down this road !!


Peapaw said:


> This wasn't as dried out as the last one, even though it was in the same ziplock bag...
> 
> These are all I have until I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> thats the stick that started me down this road !!


If you don't count the black and milds and backwoods honey Berry's it's what got me started as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's 46F at 94% rH outside. But it's been close to that for almost a month. I figured screw it and fired up a 2+ year old Blind Man's bluff Corona. Still very tasty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these things! Thx @kacey









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ House Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Bobalu Oscuro and Eagle Rare!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pius X

Punch Vintage. I don't see this one mentioned much here. It's a holts exclusive but it's good. First one I had was a cream bomb this one was a cherry bomb.






Homemade 8mm mauser punch!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these are great! One in a Million









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores Corojo 
Tried one awhile back ROTT and tossed it halfway in. Just a couple weeks in the humi and these are turning into a dang good smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

true, me also!


Peapaw said:


> If you don't count the black and milds and backwoods honey Berry's it's what got me started as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Maduro. Picked up a 10 pack from CP a couple months back. Really good smoke for the $.


----------



## S&W

Pius X said:


> Punch Vintage. I don't see this one mentioned much here. It's a holts exclusive but it's good. First one I had was a cream bomb this one was a cherry bomb.
> View attachment 230848
> Homemade 8mm mauser punch!


I like the 8MM Mauser Punch. I'm going to experiment with that idea. If there is one thing I have plenty of it's brass.


----------



## Rvon

Drew Estate undercrown shade very nice Connecticut


----------



## mpomario

CAO Flathead 554. Have enjoyed all of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## GOT14U

Forgive me god, sin is sooo good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Four Kicks Piramide while working some OT tonight. Thanks for a killer deal on a killer box of sticks @-Stinky-


----------



## kacey

Pius X said:


> Punch Vintage. I don't see this one mentioned much here. It's a holts exclusive but it's good. First one I had was a cream bomb this one was a cherry bomb.
> View attachment 230848
> Homemade 8mm mauser punch!


Love that punch. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Lil' Oliva Serie G while I watch the World Series










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tuesday TAA


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Damn these things! Thx @kacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Your welcome my friend


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Forgive me god, sin is sooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: >
Why? No forgiveness is needed. Tobacco was made to be enjoyed, and everyone needs to sin.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Nica Libre for my afternoon smoke
2012 for my walk
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Damn these are great! One in a Million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I need to give those another try, my first go with one was not very good. However it was straight from the B&M and not rested any. Think I'll put them back on the list for my next trip for cigars.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Super Ligero courtesy of @Scotch-n-Sticks with Peruvian


----------



## Hickorynut

Mr Punch Corojo courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Kona on a crisp morning....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yes I know it is Warped Wednesday but I smoke a Warped almost every other morning so today I swapped it up.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes I know it is Warped Wednesday but I smoke a Warped almost every other morning so today I swapped it up.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Man...living dangerously..... 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Still my favorite morning smoke with Black DW coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BLTC Salvation


----------



## VegasPuffer

Flor de Oliva, Toro.. Halloween decorations time!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night


----------



## hawk45

LeatherNeck said:


> Probably my favorite Diesel...


Love the Diesel's. Need to try some of those for sure.


----------



## Olecharlie

Really good with rest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time around I really didn't care for these, now I am liking them muchly.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

VegasPuffer said:


> Flor de Oliva, Toro.. Halloween decorations time!


Wonder what Dino thinks of this? Are toes ok if they've been removed from the rest of the body?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Romatherapy session at @CRenshaw86 house today.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rothchilds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

'11 pig! Tasty smoke!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

Kidvegas said:


>


Beauty of a shot, Joe.

La Palina El Diario


----------



## tazdvl

A little extra time off work, so I've spent 3 days fixing stuff around the house. The last 2 days I've spent cleaning out the garage, which means I can pretty much smoke cigars non-stop. Yesterday was an UC Maduro and an AB Black Market. Sorry no pictures. Too busy, and you guys know what they look like anyway.

Today I'm having a shred party in the garage getting rid of old paperwork that dates back as much as 12 years.

First one for the party is Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto.








@ScottyB, if you change your mind again, feel free to send me your leftovers. I'll be happy to send you something in exchange that is more to your liking!! :smile:

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Fusion

La Herencia Cord, good yard gar


----------



## tazdvl

Shredder overheated for the 3rd time. Sounds like a good time for a smoke break!

Oliva MB3 Robusto









Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Pius X

S&W said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch Vintage. I don't see this one mentioned much here. It's a holts exclusive but it's good. First one I had was a cream bomb this one was a cherry bomb.
> View attachment 230848
> Homemade 8mm mauser punch!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 8MM Mauser Punch. I'm going to experiment with that idea. If there is one thing I have plenty of it's brass.
Click to expand...

 Just chuck it in a drill and stick a round file in there or file the outside on a flat file. I drilled out the primer and added the keyring just for looks but it's not necessary. Might try some steel case 7.62 could last longer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Oval and a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## huffer33

MAW stick. Thanks @LeatherNeck William it is starting off fantastic.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Round 2.


----------



## Olecharlie

RNot going to even speak of the day I had today! Let’s just say it calls for a couple drinks of Burbon and a good cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for some Romatherapy...with Kona
Cuz there's a little Weasel....I don't think ima gonna finish that sentence......









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> RNot going to even speak of the day I had today! Let's just say it calls for a couple drinks of Burbon and a good cigar.


Yes Sir...I'll have one of each.... 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Shredder overheated for the 3rd time. Sounds like a good time for a smoke break!
> 
> Oliva MB3 Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


Quit trying to shred people in it...and it won't overheat....

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## kacey

LFD Cameroon Cabinet first smoke of the day and i need a drink.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Working through the lasts of my CI noob sampler. This one is pretty bad


----------



## TexaSmoke

Invited @CRenshaw86 over for a little bro time. Let the herf begin!


----------



## Fusion

These are good


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Invited @CRenshaw86 over for a little bro time. Let the herf begin!


Stepping you game up right there Tyson! Enjoy


----------



## Pius X

TexaSmoke said:


> Invited @CRenshaw86 over for a little bro time. Let the herf begin!


Wow I recognize the opus but what's the other one? Makers mark good stuff &#128077;


----------



## PanzaVerde

A few from the past few days. Thanks @mpomario for a bunch of these.





































And lastly what I'm smoking now


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pius X said:


> Wow I recognize the opus but what's the other one? Makers mark good stuff &#128077;


The other is a Warped Flor Del Valle. The Makers is great. Its the cask strength, so 111 proof. Not for the meek.


----------



## CRenshaw86

TexaSmoke said:


> Invited @CRenshaw86 over for a little bro time. Let the herf begin!


My first Opus! Damn fine smoke. Thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Stepping you game up right there Tyson! Enjoy


Every now and then its nice to have nice things.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

huffer33 said:


> MAW stick. Thanks @LeatherNeck William it is starting off fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Those are wonderful! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

2nd of the night. 3rd of the day. Crux Passport from the recent pass. 
The first post from tonight was staged, this one is reality!


----------



## Pag#11

Oliva series G perfecto on this Wednesday evening. Making tomorrow my Friday so Yippee Ki Ay ...














Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> 2nd of the night. 3rd of the day. Crux Passport from the recent pass.
> The first post from tonight was staged, this one is reality!


I like those passports

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

Flor del Valle for Warped Wednesday


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> I like those passports
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Well, it came from your humi. I was underwhelmed for the first inch, then blown away by the rest. I'd smoke a few more for sure!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Well, it came from your humi. I was underwhelmed for the first inch, then blown away by the rest. I'd smoke a few more for sure!


Lol....forgot I sent one to you. Glad you liked it.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Lol....forgot I sent one to you. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I took it from the pass. Good stick.


----------



## WNYTony

Mi Querida Pequeno courtesy of @Gumby-cr Pretty good short smoke here.










Tonight I'm hopping on clouds


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Mi Querida Pequeno courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* Pretty good short smoke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm hopping on clouds


How is that Cloud hopper?


----------



## WNYTony

kacey said:


> How is that Cloud hopper?


Got it on the Modus now to nub it. Pretty good for a cheaper smoke. I grabbed a cab of 50 on a Small Batch sale for a great price - you want a few to sample ?


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Got it on the Modus now to nub it. Pretty good for a cheaper smoke. I grabbed a cab of 50 on a Small Batch sale for a great price - you want a few to sample ?


Sure.
I have a Dealers choice MAW up.


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Got it on the Modus now to nub it. Pretty good for a cheaper smoke. I grabbed a cab of 50 on a Small Batch sale for a great price - you want a few to sample ?


You got a cab of Cloud Hoppers? Hit me up if you want to swap a few off!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Liga T52 coronet from @Elizabeth10
In my world, these are perfect in 2 instances. 
1) when you're in the car/truck for 20 minutes
2) when you've had a few cocktails and would love a quick smoke before bed.

Its an option 2 kinda night. Thanks, Elizabeth.


----------



## kacey

Nomad at 1am after my first conference call on my way to hospital for x-rays the dr ordered 6 weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

Best of luck with the x-rays, @kacey..

Nub Cameroon, 460. Very flavorful, great draw!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italia with Peruvian,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning :grin2:36 degrees outside now. Looks like it's indoor smoking until next year here.


----------



## CRenshaw86

Forgot to post this one from last night. EZ Tiffany & Co.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

This mornings smoke courtesy of @greasemonger. Thanks for the blessed leaf !










"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Edoty39

Finally got around to smoking one of these...wasn't expecting much do to various reviews but definitely wasn't expecting it to be this bad. Absolutely awful from start to finish. Oh well, that's part of the process I suppose.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Thursday morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Edoty39 said:


> Finally got around to smoking one of these...wasn't expecting much do to various reviews but definitely wasn't expecting it to be this bad. Absolutely awful from start to finish. Oh well, that's part of the process I suppose.


Try the Gold Maduro next time. The bold earthy PA maduro wrapper makes it a completely different smoke. Same with the "Triple-A" compared to the "A". IMO at least.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A frosty 31° here this morning. I smoked this favorite while doing a few quick runs earlier right when the sun came up. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Herrera Esteli ... becoming one of my favorites


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and sweet tea #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee


----------



## Fusion

A Primer Mundo La Hermandad for thrifty Thursday


----------



## msmith1986

Shorts for a short ride home #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Illusione Rothschild, I really enjoyed these last year during the cooler months, now they have 15 months on them. They still have a bite but overall much more balanced vs when they were fresh (to me).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nomad Martial Law


----------



## msmith1986

MrCrowley39 said:


> Illusione Rothschild, I really enjoyed these last year during the cooler months, now they have 15 months on them. They still have a bite but overall much more balanced vs when they were fresh (to me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Those have bite? I see those as rather tame. But I also prefer a Mack Truck to the face. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I get that Nicaraguan spice/pepper (not a lot but it's there). When I say bite, I guess bite is maybe the wrong word, it's not smooth all the way through, like a Connecticut would be. There's definitely more going on.


msmith1986 said:


> Those have bite? I see those as rather tame. But I also prefer a Mack Truck to the face.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Guardian of the farm. Rothschild. A very nice stick. Bit of a tough draw and a little less flavorful than I was expecting but very nice. Going to need to try the other sizes especially the Warped collaboration, if I can ever find one. Lol. A bit late and the wrong thread but here it is with my dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

First tonight. Had a bit of a tunnel going, second one that has done that. Hope all aren't like this. Great flavor will be good with more age tho.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Prf5415 said:


> Guardian of the farm. Rothschild. A very nice stick. Bit of a tough draw and a little less flavorful than I was expecting but very nice. Going to need to try the other sizes especially the Warped collaboration, if I can ever find one. Lol. A bit late and the wrong thread but here it is with my dog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cute pupper. I've only had the Apolo and JJ and preferred Apollo cause lonsdale. AFAIK, they are all the same blend with Apollo being a smaller size run.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

A small pour of Bulleit and Bad Principles courtesy of @GOT14U 
Good smoke bud, thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

#2 tonight while doing mind numbing truss calcs!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> A small pour of Bulleit and Bad Principles courtesy of @GOT14U
> Good smoke bud, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! Glad you liked it!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Some Outlaw Shit and a CFT!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ewood

Olecharlie said:


> A small pour of Bulleit and Bad Principles courtesy of @GOT14U
> Good smoke bud, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great paring!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Fishing, cold but no wind.


----------



## huffer33

Short story earlier today at work and a Cain currently
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

This afternoons smoke:
Garo Double Habano torpedo. 








This one was from my @craig_o tupperdor.

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> That's a great paring!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a good one for sure.


----------



## GOT14U

Not bad for a TaT!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

El Gueguenese en Corona Gorda. The box this is from is pretty well rested, apparently, from the look of the bronze cellophane. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday....AB American Sungrown...









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## GOT14U

Gangster!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo,


----------



## GOT14U

Killer song!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

Le Bijou toro, the girls are hanging out in the garage with me while mama is out of town. They have their own "sticks" as well!


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked this on the way home from work. I left early while the sun was still up.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Quick afternoon smoke, Oliva G "Special G".. I gotta expand my knowledge of Oliva as I've only tried the "G" and enjoy them. From what I've read the "O" and "V" might be even more my style. Patio witch approved!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Elizabeth10

My naughty Ave Maria was trying to take off her clothes! So I helped her out. Now she's just wearing her undies and still smoking fine.


----------



## GOT14U

This thing is a pig!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## DoomSlayer

From last night. Started with a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva ERH OCT 2006. Didn't seem to have that cedar flavor I tend to get from an aged Tatuaje Cabinet. Definitely a twang, fruity, and almost barbecue flavor in there.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Todos Las Dias from the Sub $10 Eastern Pass


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Todos Las Dias from the Sub $10 Eastern Pass


Damn good stick right there!

A proper one for me this fine evening also! Born in the backwoods down a dirt road!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Great song with a great stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Damnit Dean Martin is showing himself also!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## haegejc

Cain Daytona... this was much better then the first one I had several months ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G.A.R Opium with Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Elizabeth10 said:


> My naughty Ave Maria was trying to take off her clothes! So I helped her out. Now she's just wearing her undies and still smoking fine.


The thin wrappers on those drive me nuts, but they're so good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> A small pour of Bulleit and Bad Principles courtesy of @GOT14U
> Good smoke bud, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun fact: Bulleit is another one that doesn't actually distill anything. On the good side though, Four Roses makes it for them, that's why the 28% rye mash bill turned out so delicious.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

T52 Coronet. Bought a tin of these and the #9’s. Haven’t had the pleasure of a full sized stick of either yet, but if these are an indication I’m going to have to rectify that soon


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, time to git er done.


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning from Houston Tx. La Barba Purple. I got this stick at a recent Houston Cigar event put on by Stogies. The VIP ticket got us 40+ cigars in our swag bag. Don't know a lot about the sticks we got, but i do look forward to tiring them all. J


----------



## Edgy85

Cold but sunny.
Smoking my first ever non cuban just picked up a box of 10.


----------



## Edgy85

DoomSlayer said:


> From last night. Started with a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva ERH OCT 2006. Didn't seem to have that cedar flavor I tend to get from an aged Tatuaje Cabinet. Definitely a twang, fruity, and almost barbecue flavor in there.
> 
> Moved onto an H. Upmann No. 2 ECA NOV 2002. It was pretty good. I enjoyed the Tatuaje more.
> 
> Finished off with an H. Upmann Magnum 46 GEP JUN 2004. I'll be honest, my taste buds were pretty much shot at this point, so I didn't get much out of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's what you call a real 3 course meal buddy


----------



## huffer33

Thanks to @Prf5415

Nasty weather today but getting some color on the Hills.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Curivari Res. Limitada. Perfect rainy, cool, post-vote, mostly off work, coffee, Friday smoke on the covered porch


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

The King is Dead


----------



## SilkyJ

Started with Cracker Crumbs and green tea but for some reason it just wasn't doing it for me. I usually like those a lot but had to upgrade to an Aging Room F55 and some rum. Much better.


----------



## disco_potato

DoomSlayer said:


> From last night. Started with a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva ERH OCT 2006. Didn't seem to have that cedar flavor I tend to get from an aged Tatuaje Cabinet. Definitely a twang, fruity, and almost barbecue flavor in there.
> 
> Moved onto an H. Upmann No. 2 ECA NOV 2002. It was pretty good. I enjoyed the Tatuaje more.
> 
> Finished off with an H. Upmann Magnum 46 GEP JUN 2004. I'll be honest, my taste buds were pretty much shot at this point, so I didn't get much out of this one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Interesting choices. I'd probably smoke the Tat last.


----------



## Fusion

My style is Jalapeno


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a Roma Craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. Not as great as I remembered. Maybe it’s just the weather. I tend to like the Charity and Intrique a bit more though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Time to get my smoke on and see what these are all about.
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## huffer33

My wife chased me off the porch so I made an ad hoc Shelter by throwing some plastic over my orchid shade Hut.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

My 2nd ever non cuban.
2nd of the day.


----------



## disco_potato

If you told me this had a sweetened cap, I'd believe you.

Also, guys, I've invented a W cut. You should totally try it. 








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BV450









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Kill Bill with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Blending Sessions on the Bayou


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente so darn good anytime. A small pour of bulleit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> My 2nd ever non cuban.
> 2nd of the day.


There are a lot of great NC's on the market. I smoke a few CC's but rarely post them. Don't know why really, their all good but I have been so enumerated with NC's, can't try enough!


----------



## Hickorynut

Some fu-fu coffee and a Morphine courtesy of the @Gumby-cr tupper outta chase the blues away.... 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Some fu-fu coffee and a Morphine courtesy of the @*Gumby-cr* tupper outta chase the blues away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


I'm positive that wasn't sent by me sir :grin2: Unless I'm going senile already...


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 and a Psycho Penguin Porter. I've been trying to get away from IPAs while smoking, this is working much better and the weather is getting cool enough now that it's about time to start drinking darker stuff anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Two cigars so far today maybe good lord willin I can get in a Fuente on Fuente friday.
First was a Room 101 that I got as a bomb from a BOTL. I usually avoid these big RG smokes but I must say this one was really enjoyable I will need to order a box of these.
Cigar 2 is an old favorite of mine, RP vintage cameroon 2005 of which I have 2 boxes.
On the bright side of my day the mobile mechanic got my jeep problem solved so Jeep is running like a top. Stupid mistake on my part, I put two plug wires on in the wrong order. He fixed a couple other small items and viola Jeep spins like a top.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> Some fu-fu coffee and a Morphine courtesy of the @Gumby-cr tupper outta chase the blues away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Woops...maybe I'm going batsh#t crazy....might a been @greasemonger then. Sometimes dem seegars jump tuppers....hee-hee...it was in great company tho!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Two cigars so far today maybe good lord willin I can get in a Fuente on Fuente friday.
> First was a Room 101 that I got as a bomb from a BOTL. I usually avoid these big RG smokes but I must say this one was really enjoyable I will need to order a box of these.
> Cigar 2 is an old favorite of mine, RP vintage cameroon 2005 of which I have 2 boxes.
> On the bright side of my day the mobile mechanic got my jeep problem solved so Jeep is running like a top. Stupid mistake on my part, I put two plug wires on in the wrong order. He fixed a couple other small items and viola Jeep spins like a top.


It happens to good techs! I made a stupid mistake Wednesday. Wife came home in her SHO, we were leaving and decided to take the trash out, loaded the trunk, got inside and car was dead, a few warning lights on, wouldn't shift out of park. So we went to load trash in the jeep, of course trunk wouldn't unlock. No jump box or cables, no test light, loaned out. I pulled the battery cables, reconnected for a split second had enough juice to open trunk. I call my local Ford Dealership and they have a battery on hand cheaper than the parts house by $30. So I pull the battery for the core and head out to pick up the battery. I am very meteclious so I looked everything over well. I install the battery and nothing, track light, low oil warning coming on and a dozen other warnings. I call Roadside to pick up an tow to dealership. I call the wrecker company that was dispatched and told him it would not come out of park, he said he would have to drag it on the rollback. I said hell no, its 4 wheel drive and automatic trans. So I canceled and called my friend at the Ford store that is the Service Manager. He said I will send a tech to your garage. Tech shows up in 15 minutes, looks the battery install over and all looked good, he goes to his van to get a laptop to check codes and bang I found a power cable tucked out of the way for removal that did not get reinstalled to the positive side of the battery. Hooked it up and bang, power, starts right up, he scans and it has stored some 30 plus DTC's. He clears the codes. I put it through a relarn drive cycle and all is good. Talking about feeling like a dumb butt lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

Let me tell you a short story...
It starts with a V cut and ends in a nub.


----------



## Olecharlie

Matt_21 said:


> Let me tell you a short story...
> It starts with a V cut and ends in a nub.


You nailed that one Matt!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Such a lovely stick. Started smoking this thing at 6:30 while on a walk with the wife a few of the kids and here it is 8:15 and I'm just now getting close to a nub.


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> You nailed that one Matt!


"Alright! That's it for me."


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nicaraguan Overruns Habano box pressed robusto ROTT. Just got these in the other day. Nice little smoke.


----------



## csk415

Pretty good stick so far. Defiantly need to see what else is good from them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino,


----------



## Maxh92

All Out Kings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Hoyo La Amistad. Joy to smoke










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ashton Classic from my Noobie trade with the not so new @BKurt :thumb:


----------



## kacey

AF Eye of the Shark for Fuentes Friday. Which I think is the first time I have done a FF
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> The King is Dead


Love those.


----------



## SilkyJ

csk415 said:


> Pretty good stick so far. Defiantly need to see what else is good from them.


 all of them


----------



## Westside Threat

Been a while since I had one of these. Not bad but not overly interesting... Yet getting better at the half way point. Little whiskey as a wingman.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

All Out Kings - Give Me Your Lunch Money


----------



## Bvolm680

just picked up the edge lite. Good smoke and very smooth!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thank @BKurt









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Morning Java with green mountain French toast, thanks @kacey!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Laranja and Peets MDB prepping some pig for the smoker


----------



## Rondo

In line for new tires.


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @-Stinky- for this one. I'm becoming a fan of FyR cigars.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> In line for new tires.
> 
> View attachment 231080


So exciting there is a line....lol

EZ Saturday later....now RB Genesis Project..... 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## huffer33

Taking a break from the chores.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

EZ and a brisk walk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Matilde Oscuro while watching the Vandy vs Arkansas game. I see why so many of y'all like these!


----------



## BKurt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ Merica for EZ Saturday and my morning walk.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
I must say this was far and away the worst EZ I have ever had. The construction issue were unreal. The cigar had 3 tunnels that burnt through to the mid point of the cigar. I had to blow out through the cigar every fifth puff, if I didn't the cigar would not draw. By the time I got to the mid point the cigar foot smoked like a runaway diesel but would not draw, and the three tunnels had merged to form a LG core effect but no draw. I blew out and out flew several small pieces of tobacco. Not what I expected from an EZ.


----------



## talisker10

Enjoying a fuente maduro


----------



## Rusty Nail

Caldwell “All Out Kings” ✔, Rusty Nail ✔, Florida vs Georgia ✔.


----------



## Scotchpig

Modern day frontiersman. Chopping up a stack of hardwood skids for the winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Courtesy of @-Stinky- thanks brother









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

AJF Fallen Angel. 









Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Elizabeth10

The real story here is the humongous ashtray. I got it at a good price on Cbid, largely because it said "Livin' the dream" on it - I frequently say that about my own life.* When it arrived, it was a LOT bigger than I expected, and in person, that really long groove looked pretty odd. Being a huge klutz, a giant ceramic ashtray is not the best choice so I put it back in the box.

In the meantime, I read somewhere that it's supposed to mimic the shape of the classic Xikar cutter (it's a Xikar ashtray - see second pic). I thought that was pretty cool. And then, as I started smoking the Tat brown label lancero, the utility of the long groove became clear! I didn't have to do a balancing act. This ashtray is the bomb!

Anyway, the Tatuaje brown label was quite good, but it pales a bit in comparison to the El Triunfador Original lancero and several other Tats I've tried. Poor thing had a lot to live up to. (I'm going to a Tat event at my local B&M tonight, about which I am inordinately excited.)

The CAO Black limited was better than I expected, but I was expecting a lot worse. I've been working through a surfeit of CAOs from 2 sampler purchases and a sampler I didn't want that came with something else. I can't say I've been too impressed so far. With its cedar wrapper, the look of the Black reminded me of a pencil-neck geek dressed up in a suit that doesn't quite fit. It turned out to be kind of a weird combo of creamy and peppery,** which was especially weird on the retrohale, but pretty good overall once I gave up retrohaling.

* TBH, many aspects of my life are kind of nightmarish too, but I try to count my blessings - and I have a LOT of blessings to count.
** It occurs to me that New England clam chowder is also creamy and peppery. A good NE clam chowder is a wonderful thing, but I don't particularly want to smoke it.***
*** It occurs to me further that of all the weird flavor notes I've seen in cigar descriptions, clams haven't been one of them.


----------



## mpomario

A rustic well rested CAO Anaconda after yard work and digging part of a small drainage ditch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Factory smoke maduro while blowing out my sprinkler system in the rain.


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @TexaSmoke for this one!


----------



## Dran

Gonna fire this pig up later because.... Perfecto Gordo, that's why! Can't seem to pass this shape up!


----------



## Scotchpig

Who you calling a pig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## Dran

@Scotchpig..... Guess i just have pig smoking on the brain...


----------



## Hickorynut

Elizabeth10 said:


> The real story here is the humongous ashtray. I got it at a good price on Cbid, largely because it said "Livin' the dream" on it - I frequently say that about my own life.* When it arrived, it was a LOT bigger than I expected, and in person, that really long groove looked pretty odd. Being a huge klutz, a giant ceramic ashtray is not the best choice so I put it back in the box.
> 
> In the meantime, I read somewhere that it's supposed to mimic the shape of the classic Xikar cutter (it's a Xikar ashtray - see second pic). I thought that was pretty cool. And then, as I started smoking the Tat brown label lancero, the utility of the long groove became clear! I didn't have to do a balancing act. This ashtray is the bomb!
> 
> Anyway, the Tatuaje brown label was quite good, but it pales a bit in comparison to the El Triunfador Original lancero and several other Tats I've tried. Poor thing had a lot to live up to. (I'm going to a Tat event at my local B&M tonight, about which I am inordinately excited.)
> 
> The CAO Black limited was better than I expected, but I was expecting a lot worse. I've been working through a surfeit of CAOs from 2 sampler purchases and a sampler I didn't want that came with something else. I can't say I've been too impressed so far. With its cedar wrapper, the look of the Black reminded me of a pencil-neck geek dressed up in a suit that doesn't quite fit. It turned out to be kind of a weird combo of creamy and peppery,** which was especially weird on the retrohale, but pretty good overall once I gave up retrohaling.
> 
> * TBH, many aspects of my life are kind of nightmarish too, but I try to count my blessings - and I have a LOT of blessings to count.
> ** It occurs to me that New England clam chowder is also creamy and peppery. A good NE clam chowder is a wonderful thing, but I don't particularly want to smoke it.***
> *** It occurs to me further that of all the weird flavor notes I've seen in cigar descriptions, clams haven't been one of them.


You crack me up....or down or....Hell..it was funny!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greypilgrim76

Had an ACID Blondie Belicoso this evening. Or, I should say, half of a Blondie Belicoso. The ACIDs officially just don't do it for me anymore. They taste way too much like potpourri now that I've developed my palate a bit more. From here on out, the only infused sticks for me are the coffee-infused ones. Beyond that, I'm in Camp Non-Infused.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PTAaron said:


> Factory smoke maduro while blowing out my sprinkler system in the rain.


Any good?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Elizabeth10

Ha, Thanks, Hickorynut. 

Tatuaje Nuevitas at the Tat event at my local B&M. Amazing.


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> So exciting there is a line....lol
> 
> EZ Saturday later....now RB Genesis Project.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


How was that Genesis Project? I ordered some because I see a lot of people smoking them but... >


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> How was that Genesis Project? I ordered some because I see a lot of people smoking them but... >


Give them 6 months rest.....then they hit way higher then their price point!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> How was that Genesis Project? I ordered some because I see a lot of people smoking them but... >


Buy a box of the Project and the Habano put em in the cooler and crack em at 9-12 months (They are good ROTT). RInse and repeat so you have a steady supply at that age. You will not be dissapointed.

If I was stranded on a deserted Island and had 100 boxes.......I'd still have money in the bank and I'd be one happy mother (and that's two words)


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Give them 6 months rest.....then they hit way higher then their price point!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


^^^^^^This all day long!:grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

greypilgrim76 said:


> Had an ACID Blondie Belicoso this evening. Or, I should say, half of a Blondie Belicoso. The ACIDs officially just don't do it for me anymore. They taste way too much like potpourri now that I've developed my palate a bit more. From here on out, the only infused sticks for me are the coffee-infused one. Beyond that, I'm in Camp Non-Infused.


I've been watching your posts and waiting on this day go come. Your palate is growing up right before our eyes. Haha!


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> Had an ACID Blondie Belicoso this evening. Or, I should say, half of a Blondie Belicoso. The ACIDs officially just don't do it for me anymore. They taste way too much like potpourri now that I've developed my palate a bit more. From here on out, the only infused sticks for me are the coffee-infused one. Beyond that, I'm in Camp Non-Infused.


So....how's your non-infused stock looking?


----------



## cracker1397

Curivari Achilles courtesy of @curmudgeonista

Thanks Jack! Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

About to get into a La Duena from the champions Western sub $10 pass 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> How was that Genesis Project? I ordered some because I see a lot of people smoking them but... >


I have tried all of them except the new Connecticut one. They have all been very good. The Habano and Olancho are my two favorites right behind the project.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Amazing stick so far. @skipper469 you were right this is a good one.










Also this is the first time I have done this for the game but man I'm loving this setup










Gig'em Ags!!


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Amazing stick so far. @skipper469 you were right this is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is the first time I have done this for the game but man I'm loving this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gig'em Ags!!


Hail State!!!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Hail State!!!


Game ain't over yet. Been a good one so far though.


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Game ain't over yet. Been a good one so far though.


It's been a dang good game!


----------



## tazdvl

Dinner at a friend's house. BBQ and a little whiskey. 









Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Rondo

greypilgrim76 said:


> Had an ACID Blondie Belicoso this evening. Or, I should say, half of a Blondie Belicoso. The ACIDs officially just don't do it for me anymore. They taste way too much like potpourri now that I've developed my palate a bit more. From here on out, the only infused sticks for me are the coffee-infused one. Beyond that, I'm in Camp Non-Infused.


Welcome to graduation, Brother.:vs_cool:


----------



## greypilgrim76

Rabidawise said:


> So....how's your non-infused stock looking?


It's reasonable now that the cooler weather keeps me from smoking quite as often. I've got the bombs that you and Stinky sent, and I picked up a fiver of Short Stories and a tenner of Oliva Gs a while back. Still hoping to pick up those Padrons and maybe some Perdomos at some point, but I just dropped some serious (for us, at least) bank on a family vacation to Orlando in January (shhh...it's a secret), so I'm thinking the current stash will probably be what sees me through the winter! :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> It's reasonable now that the cooler weather keeps me from smoking quite as often. I've got the bombs that you and Stinky sent, and I picked up a fiver of Short Stories and a tenner of Oliva Gs a while back. Still hoping to pick up those Padrons and maybe some Perdomos at some point, but I just dropped some serious (for us, at least) bank on a family vacation to Orlando in January (shhh...it's a secret), so I'm thinking the current stash will probably be what sees me through the winter! :grin2:


Noted!


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Noted!


Dually


----------



## greasemonger

EC Mr. Brownstone Boolit Maduro courtesy of @Olecharlie in a lopsided (he bombed me) box split. This guy is absolutely right up my alley!


----------



## Olecharlie

RC - BA Courtesy of @greasemonger. This is a good stick kinda reminds me of a Mode 5. I will compare it to the EC. Thanks bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> EC Mr. Brownstone Boolit Maduro courtesy of @Olencharlie in a lopsided (he bombed me) box split. This guy is absolutely right up my alley!


That's funny we must have been on the same wave length, posted our sticks 4 minutes apart lol!


----------



## Elizabeth10

May I present my lovely Bride?

#653 of 666 dress boxes made. Year #13 too!


----------



## Olecharlie

Elizabeth10 said:


> May I present my lovely Bride?
> 
> #653 of 666 dress boxes made. Year #13 too!


That should be a good smoking Tat!


----------



## Bvolm680

RP The Edge Lite with a little Gentlemen's Jack. Not sure about the whiskey, I think I would rather stick with the no7 or the Tennessee honey with Jack. Their upper whiskeys just aren't as smooth as I would like


----------



## WNYTony

Crowned Heads Buckeye Land


----------



## PanzaVerde

WNYTony said:


> Crowned Heads Buckeye Land


After trying the Tennessee waltz I'm curious as to how these are. I love anything crowned heads


----------



## PanzaVerde

WNYTony said:


> Crowned Heads Buckeye Land


After trying the Tennessee waltz I'm curious as to how these are. I love anything crowned heads. What did you think?


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing the night off with one of my favs.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

Poker night tonight. The boys just left. Started about 7 lol. 
Had a RP Edge Corojo and a Short Story. Lost my buy in.


----------



## WNYTony

PanzaVerde said:


> After trying the Tennessee waltz I'm curious as to how these are. I love anything crowned heads. What did you think?


It was fresh out of the mail but good. Stronger than the Waltz but a little nap will do these well. Glad I bought a box, not scurrying out to grab a second......just yet.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Michael









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Dinner at a friend's house. BBQ and a little whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


That's a good dinner....what'd everybody else eat? 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First AB MAXX courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Pleasantly surprised with the chocolate notes on top of the very typical AB flavors. Goes well with my morning Joe!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra ,


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> First AB MAXX courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Pleasantly surprised with the chocolate notes on top of the very typical AB flavors. Goes well with my morning Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


I've been smoking the robusto's and I've taken a liking to the MAXX so far. Not overly complex, but pretty dern good for me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRenshaw86

A few from this weekend. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvolm680

Matt_21 said:


> Poker night tonight. The boys just left. Started about 7 lol.
> Had a RP Edge Corojo and a Short Story. Lost my buy in.


I was gifted one the the RP Edge Corojo's. I have it resting in the Humidor but I am excited to try it!


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> How was that Genesis Project? I ordered some because I see a lot of people smoking them but... >


6-12 months does them much good. 2 years makes them much more gooder. They really shine with 2 years on them.

I believe all the projects and olanchos I have are all from july-sept of last year. I'll gladly send you some if I can find them.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Matt_21 said:


> Poker night tonight. The boys just left. Started about 7 lol.
> Had a RP Edge Corojo and a Short Story. Lost my buy in.


Excellent beer choice.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A. Flores Gran Reserve Corojo Robusto


----------



## Fusion

FYR today


----------



## PanzaVerde

I think this has some age on it


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> 6-12 months does them much good. 2 years makes them much more gooder. They really shine with 2 years on them.
> 
> I believe all the projects and olanchos I have are all from july-sept of last year. I'll gladly send you some if I can find them.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


That's good because I just bought 2 boxes of Olancho A on CI for 55 ea
And 2 10 packs of the Habano toro for 35 ea.


----------



## huffer33

Yummy









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~ Coffee ~ Football


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy sunday
God bless you all


----------



## mpomario

A little time with Uncle Lee after finishing digging a drainage ditch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRenshaw86

Tat Lancero and yard work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Round 2

Love this stick


----------



## Olecharlie

LFD Double Ligero Lancero, an afternoon delight! Seems like the Lanceros carry a bit more kick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reserva Miraflor with a cup of Puerto Rican medium roast,







I lost track of where I got this from, I think it might have been part of JT's MaW from last year.
Interesting smoke so far, a Nicaraguan puro without the pepper explosion on the front end.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Aganorsa JFR Corojo while watching Hackers. Been forever since I watched this movie


----------



## Peapaw

The wife just got sick off of hers.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> The wife just got sick off of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol, tell her to drink some root beer! Sugar will off set the Vit N.


----------



## Bvolm680

Peapaw said:


> The wife just got sick off of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Been there done that :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Bvolm680 said:


> Been there done that :grin2:


I figure it's only a matter of time before it happens to me.

This time last year I had never smoked anything.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Long Live the King 60RG

Ordered the 60RG by mistake, glad I did... its like smoking a big roasted peanut. Excellent... will be getting more of these


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> I figure it's only a matter of time before it happens to me.
> 
> This time last year I had never smoked anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't had nicotine since 1988 when I quit cigarettes. Cigars are a great hobby, but buying the damn things is an addiction! 2 years later I don't want to know the $$$$$, but it's worth it.

It will sneak up on you when not expecting it. lol! I'm still smoking on this LFD Double Ligero Lancero for two hours; figured I might need some sugar, but I'm off sugar right now so just hit the water. I'm just really relaxed.


----------



## BOSSTANK

I have never felt sick from smoking a cigar. Maybe its because I smoked cigarettes for 20 years. 
I quit them 10 years ago then didnt smoke anything and only been smoking cigars for about 8 months now.


----------



## Fusion

This BV with my afternoon Coffee, got the smoke generator ready for tonights Salmon cold smoking session (a bit hot here still during the day, need to keep it less than 86F)


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Creme Brulee










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> This BV with my afternoon Coffee, got the smoke generator ready for tonights Salmon cold smoking session (a bit hot here still during the day, need to keep it less than 86F)


I love my a-maz-n pellet tray. Its almost cheese smoking time in the MES with mailbox mod.


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> This BV with my afternoon Coffee, got the smoke generator ready for tonights Salmon cold smoking session (a bit hot here still during the day, need to keep it less than 86F)


That's amazing! Have you smoked any cheese?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> That's amazing! Have you smoked any cheese?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I have not, do tell how


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> I have not, do tell how


I have the mailbox offset to the smoker, tray in the mailbox so no real heat from the pellets. Get it lit with a good cherry and roll about 3-4 hrs. Vac seal and fridge or freezer for at least 2 weeks (lets the smoke move through the block of cheese evenly, before that and its a bit bitter/sour). Enjoy with crackers or some such thing


----------



## Fusion

greasemonger said:


> I have the mailbox offset to the smoker, tray in the mailbox so no real heat from the pellets. Get it lit with a good cherry and roll about 3-4 hrs. Vac seal and fridge or freezer for at least 2 weeks (lets the smoke move through the block of cheese evenly, before that and its a bit bitter/sour). Enjoy with crackers or some such thing


Yea i have a smoker that wont give it any heat, I have a nice block of sharp cheddar, think that would smoke good?


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Yea i have a smoker that wont give it any heat, I have a nice block of sharp cheddar, think that would smoke good?


Greasmonger is spot on....if it's a block of cheese that you get from say sams club...or what I call a brick, cut it in equal 4ths...I go about 3 hrs tho...you just have to play around with it...let it sit for at least 2 weeks if not 4...would be ready by thanksgiving for sure

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

A couple of good smokes on a beautiful fall day.


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Osok,


----------



## GOT14U

Finally 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo

Haven't had one of these in years. 
Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> Yea i have a smoker that wont give it any heat, I have a nice block of sharp cheddar, think that would smoke good?


It sure would. Once you do that block and rest it like a good cigar, you'll wind up smoking huge batches and aging them for years. Its soooo good. So as not to thread-jack anymore I'm smoking an LFD La Nox corona-ish size. Probly shouldn't have as I have one heck of a head cold right now. Threw in some cheese pics too lol. This is about the size I cut mine to for storage. I gotta raid it soon cause some is in its prime (2015 and 3/2017). Not photod is the gouda, provolone, and muenster


----------



## Rabidawise

DPG Blue for round 2. Crapatalk wouldn't let me select the pic of the Cain from earlier.


----------



## cjmmm47

Ave Maria Argentum Morning Star


----------



## PTAaron

akpreacherplayz said:


> Any good?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Yeah, these are definitely way better than their price point would indicate. With discounts I think I paid $1.35 apiece for them - I'd pay a lot more than that for one!


----------



## Pag#11

Winding down a fun filled Harvest festival weekend. 3 days 3 festivals, countless pumpkins later and one happy and worn out 3 year old. Le Careme courtesy of @TexaSmoke thanks Brother, definitely a different and enjoyable smoke.















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Exclusivo Leaded tonight


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PTAaron said:


> Yeah, these are definitely way better than their price point would indicate. With discounts I think I paid $1.35 apiece for them - I'd pay a lot more than that for one!


Nice, I love a good budget smoke!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Still my fav... had to break one out to celebrate another Saints victory. 
WHO DAT


----------



## mata777

MUWAT Baitfish.
https://i.imgur.com/8YMK8GY.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nirvana Cameroon Selection with Sumatra,


----------



## Pag#11

Morning Nathan. Nothing quite like a good Cameroon smoke. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning. Hope everybody's weekend was great!! Had some more sticks from my swag bag. Believe it or not my first NUBs. Very nice 35 minute smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Unlimited and Portside Java....it's all kinda Monday round here....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## SilkyJ

Jacob's Ladder and a great local Oktoberfest for a nice after work breakfast.


----------



## haegejc

Monday round one. Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado. I always forget how good these are till the next time I have one.


----------



## greasemonger

SD Kudzu in the English Ivy. Not my favorite, but decent.


----------



## Tulse

Morning 13


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

Workday Warped! First corto, tons of leather coming off this lil feller.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wish I would have bought a box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

5000


----------



## Rabidawise

Cain from last night. Thanks for the help with the pic @PanzaVerde!


----------



## ForMud

^^ I had a Cain Nub over the weekend....Right after I took this pict, the thing fell apart on me.


----------



## csk415

SilkyJ said:


> all of them


I was afraid of that. Lol...

Mid day stick


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hemingway with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yeller Cake


----------



## eng309

Montecristo Platinum, Fine Cigar!!


----------



## awk6898

Archetype Cloak after a 10 hour class.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

awk6898 said:


> Archetype Cloak after a 10 hour class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wonder how good this one is compared to the Axis Mundi.... I love the Mundi


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Wish I would have bought a box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw some surrogates on sale which one is that?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

awk6898 said:


> Archetype Cloak after a 10 hour class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

A Diploma... Because hopefully I graduated from the dentist's chair today.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## CRenshaw86

White Chocolate Mocha ROTT. Not living up to the hype so far but hopefully that will change after they rest a while.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First chance I’ve had for a smoke in few days.


----------



## GOT14U

CRenshaw86 said:


> White Chocolate Mocha ROTT. Not living up to the hype so far but hopefully that will change after they rest a while.
> View attachment 231274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't think it would, glad I passed. Sucks to be you tho 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## g1k

A few from this past week

Tuesday - Oliva Master Blend









Wednesday - Caldwell Yellow Cake









and Sunday - La Palina Black Label









Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut

Pedro Martin Fiera.....mmmmm good!
Definitely @Gumby-cr. .... 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## GOT14U

Omertà!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> Just saw some surrogates on sale which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Looks to be the Cracker Crumbs.


----------



## Maxh92

New Crowned Heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Just saw some surrogates on sale which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Cracker Crumbs 10/5


----------



## GOT14U

Damn things is all over the place! Great stick!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> New Crowned Heads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

what a good but weird retro on this stick...it will boggle your mind!


GOT14U said:


> Damn things is all over the place! Great stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Peapaw

Maybe an acquired taste? I wouldn't turn down another though.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I was so excited to smoke my first oner of those...but they are just okay...not bad but not great....you are on the right path tho!.....ohj and I'd fire one up in no time just saying!


Peapaw said:


> Maybe an acquired taste? I wouldn't turn down another though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kate is great, so is this 16'









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D,


----------



## Maxh92

csk415 said:


> How was it?


I really enjoyed it for being ROTT. With rest, I can see it being a great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memp2atl85

Camacho Triple Maduro









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Bellas Artes Maduro from the man, the myth, the legend @genomez
Really good smoke Jason - thank you sir.


----------



## mata777

2012 J. Fuego Origin Original 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

A lovely Herrera Esteli lonsdale, courtesy of @curmudgeonista.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed Whipped Cream with a cup of EZ The Raven coffee while working on a project earlier.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting...had to fire up the interwebs for that one. They're pretty tight-lipped on the details though.


----------



## genomez

WNYTony said:


> Bellas Artes Maduro from the man, the myth, the legend @genomez
> 
> Really good smoke Jason - thank you sir.


I'm glad you enjoyed it Tony!


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Cuban Classic and Costa Rican.....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## haegejc

I have really enjoyed this Perdomo Vintage Maduro and Room 101 Farce


----------



## cracker1397

LeatherNeck said:


> Interesting...had to fire up the interwebs for that one. They're pretty tight-lipped on the details though.


Yeah they are. I got it through SBCOTM. Very good cigar but not my typical flavor profile. I would say it's not Nicaraguan if I had to guess. Maybe some leaves I have never tried before. Sort of similar to EZ eminence or one of their regular production line cigars. I would say it was a better smoke than the EZ reg production line hands down. Perfect draw and great burn

Flavors were 
1st 3rd: creamy, sort of sweet, citrus
2nd 3rd: pepper and wood
3rd 3rd: dry and earthy feel

Medium to medium full body.

I would smoke it again but I wish it was a bit shorter. Smoke time was approximately...... too long. I don't remember but it was around two hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Colosseum with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Nice morning before work!!


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Been a while, still good


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious & My Last One


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## greypilgrim76

Finally got around to trying this little guy, which I received courtesy of @Rabidawise. Tasty smoke--seems like what the Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park _wanted_ to be.


----------



## huffer33

Sobremesa this afternoon









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF MOW and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Big ole roasted peanut time... even good ROTT


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> Finally got around to trying this little guy, which I received courtesy of @Rabidawise. Tasty smoke--seems like what the Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park _wanted_ to be.
> 
> View attachment 231332


Glad you like it man!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie

This started out strong with pepper and leather and has mellowed out to a nice smooth smoke. Very enjoyable
Thanks bud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

My friends birthday today. Brought him Ramon Bueso with 11 months rest.










Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## Pius X

Not blown away but I enjoyed the transition of flavors, nuts, cedar and especially the sweet creamy center!


----------



## Pius X

Last night, not a huge maduro guy but I enjoy this one. Look at that oil! My first box purchase.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Hi kids! Today's theme will be CONSTRUCTION PROBLEMS.

I got the Joya de Nicaragua 1970 Antano as a free promo with an order from Famous. Not only was it plugged, but it started unraveling almost immediately. I stuck the wrapper back together with some lip gloss, but nothing helped with the draw. No bueno. I gave up on it right after I took the picture.

I moved on to the Sobremesa short torpedo. It had some kind of weird runner thing that burned up the side a little ways. The problem did resolve itself, however. It may have affected the flavor, though...I'll have to try another one of these.


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Mummy


----------



## Rabidawise

Elizabeth10 said:


> Hi kids! Today's theme will be CONSTRUCTION PROBLEMS.
> 
> I got the Joya de Nicaragua 1970 Antano as a free promo with an order from Famous. Not only was it plugged, but it started unraveling almost immediately. I stuck the wrapper back together with some lip gloss, but nothing helped with the draw. No bueno. I gave up on it right after I took the picture.
> 
> I moved on to the Sobremesa short torpedo. It had some kind of weird runner thing that burned up the side a little ways. The problem did resolve itself, however. It may have affected the flavor, though...I'll have to try another one of these.


Give those Joyo's another try. The ones I've had have been fantastic! Sorry to hear that you had two burn issues in a row!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce Connecticut - One of my favs...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Disregard


----------



## LeatherNeck

cracker1397 said:


> Yeah they are. I got it through SBCOTM. Very good cigar but not my typical flavor profile. I would say it's not Nicaraguan if I had to guess. Maybe some leaves I have never tried before. Sort of similar to EZ eminence or one of their regular production line cigars. I would say it was a better smoke than the EZ reg production line hands down. Perfect draw and great burn
> 
> Flavors were
> 1st 3rd: creamy, sort of sweet, citrus
> 2nd 3rd: pepper and wood
> 3rd 3rd: dry and earthy feel
> 
> Medium to medium full body.
> 
> I would smoke it again but I wish it was a bit shorter. Smoke time was approximately...... too long. I don't remember but it was around two hours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input, brother. It sounds like an interesting smoke. Maybe I'll get my hands on one some day.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Happy early Halloween, fellow puffers!

Curivari Socrates.. my first Curivari and I was pleasantly surprise! Little bit of a wavy burn but no need to correct. Rich flavor, mostly wood and cocoa with a tad bit of spice at the beginning and end. Great draw, excellent smoke production. I'll be picking up some more of this marca to try out. Paired with a (kinda not great) Venom pumpkin carving.

Nub maduro. I've become a fan of the camaroon and I didn't think the maduro could stand up to it. Well, it wasn't quite as tasty but by no means poor. Not quite as punchy with the flavor as the camaroon but still rich and bold. Enjoyable smoke and for me, Nubs have consistently had great draw and smoke production. Paired with Halloween patio lights which kinda wigged me out due to the "darkroom" effect. Can't wait to change them out after the trick or treaters have departed!


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Flying Pig. Very nice!


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloud Hopper courtesy of @curmudgeonista, with Kona....

Thanks Jack, this has been on my try list for some time!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## cjmmm47

haegejc said:


> Undercrown Flying Pig. Very nice!


Nice. I really want to try some of the Flying Pigs! I love the shorter, larger ring gauge stuff.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## S&W

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho with Sumatra,
> View attachment 231380


One of my favs. Just picked up a box of 10 toros and a 5-er of torpedoes to rest for a while.


----------



## Alrightdriver

S&W said:


> One of my favs. Just picked up a box of 10 toros and a 5-er of torpedoes to rest for a while.


Hard to beat for the price, if you have a little patience.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

From last night, courtesy of @BOSSTANK. I think this is the last of the MF's that you sent me in the PIF. Thanks for making me a fan of them!


----------



## Fusion

Matilde Serina


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> From last night, courtesy of @BOSSTANK. I think this is the last of the MF's that you sent me in the PIF. Thanks for making me a fan of them!


Glad you enjoyed them brother...


----------



## BOSSTANK

cjmmm47 said:


> Nice. I really want to try some of the Flying Pigs! I love the shorter, larger ring gauge stuff.


I duno if you have tried the NUBs yet but if not they are some of the best, shorter, large ring guage sticks I have ever had. imo
I purchased this sampler a while back and enjoyed every one of them.
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/the-nub-erlode-sampler-ii-samplers/1498437/


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee


----------



## haegejc

Rainy day.... So round 2 A nice DE Nica Rustic


----------



## cjmmm47

BOSSTANK said:


> I duno if you have tried the NUBs yet but if not they are some of the best, shorter, large ring guage sticks I have ever had. imo
> I purchased this sampler a while back and enjoyed every one of them.
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/the-nub-erlode-sampler-ii-samplers/1498437/


Yeah, love the Nubs. Tried the Cafe.... not so much lol but do like the regular varieties!


----------



## huffer33

This is a great stick. Nice day here... Just cut the yard in shorts.










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Blending Sessions


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Monster The Hyde with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

I got this from the Ashton rep when I was at the club a month or 2 ago. First Ashton for me, and not really my cup of tea. It's not bad, but tastes too dominican for me. I'm riding shotgun in the wife's car because I drove myself across town earlier and my back wasn't having it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I got this from the Ashton rep when I was at the club a month or 2 ago. First Ashton for me, and not really my cup of tea. It's not bad, but tastes too dominican for me. I'm riding shotgun in the wife's car because I drove myself across town earlier and my back wasn't having it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I like em for a once in a while smoke, have to be in the right mood!


----------



## Prf5415

Just got done moving. Relaxing on my new patio with the pupper and a CAO Amazon Basin. This one is from my b&m and I got it a few months ago before the new batch was released so it's got some age to it. I'm going to have to order some more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @-Stinky- for this one. My first Undercrown Maduro and NOW I understand why I see them show up so often in this thread. It will definitely not be my last one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Caldwell Anastasia from @ForMud, I see why this tasty treat is on your favorites list!


----------



## Elizabeth10

I continue to be a magnet for construction problems.

The first Padron 2000 I picked up at the B&M had some big flakes of wrapper in the cello, the end was weirdly spongy, and it had a lump in it. I traded it in for another, and...wow! This thing is flat-out amazing. I had tried the maduro version before, and didn't love it. I'm finding over and over that if a cigar comes in both natural and maduro, I prefer the natural. I DO like lots of cigars that are maduro-only. Interesting.

Anyway, this morning I finally got around to trying an experiment - cutting a Crux Ninfamaniac in half, so I got two perfect little 3.5x33 mini-belicosos.* See second pic below. The results were outstanding. I think I'll try cutting the next one into a 4" and a 3".

_*The wrapper did crack a tiny bit where I cut it, even though I used a fresh razor blade.** It didn't seem to affect the burn, but next time I'm going to try moistening the wrapper a bit first to see if that helps._
_** I cleaned the blade with 91% alcohol before I used it, so no residue issues, okay?_



Rabidawise said:


> Give those Joyo's another try. The ones I've had have been fantastic! Sorry to hear that you had two burn issues in a row!


I plan to. What I got of the flavor seemed to be good. Thanks.

(I whacked the cigar against the ashtray right before I took this picture so I lost my ash.  )


----------



## ScottyB

Courtesy of @-Stinky- , thanks Brother!


----------



## greasemonger

A little No 9 coronet before bed. Taste buds are still fried from this sinus crap but slowly getting better.


----------



## disco_potato

Elizabeth10 said:


> _*The wrapper did crack a tiny bit where I cut it, even though I used a fresh razor blade._




Cuts are about the swiftness of the blade as much as the sharpness. You need equal, quickly applied force from both sides to get a great cut.


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @greasemonger from a MAW back in May. Halfway done and it's a very nice smoke. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I'm still not detecting flavors.









Half the people you meet are below average.


----------



## Dran

Peapaw said:


> I'm still not detecting flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the people you meet are below average.


 I've been at this for several months and im just starting to taste things other than great , good, bad... And im not even convinced its not all in my head because it goes as quickly as it came.... Don't get too wrapped up in what you taste, as long as you enjoy the taste you do get!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mb3


----------



## Peapaw

I think that RP vintage 1990 made me a little light headed. not sick, but...

Half the people you meet are below average.


----------



## WNYTony

@GOT14U sent me this Powstanie SBC16 in a trade and tonight seemed as good as any. Not bad Jerod. I had a box of the original release back in '15 and this was better.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Emilio Grimalkin - Saved for Halloween

_"In 2011, Emilio Cigars released a Nicaraguan puro produced at the My Fathers Cigars S.A. factory named Grimalkin, after an archaic term for an old, gray, female cat."_


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dran said:


> Caldwell Anastasia from @ForMud, I see why this tasty treat is on your favorites list!
> View attachment 231414


Ive almost got that stick a couple of times... that lady on the band so looks like my mom when she was younger. Seriously... Maybe I should add a couple on my next order to try one out.


----------



## greasemonger

Mombacho Liga Maestro courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## msmith1986

60° and 86% hum this morning yay! I've been waiting 6 months to try the Damnation. I assumed I would like it because I like all the other MoW's. It's got the kick I like and has a CT BL wrapper. Leather, black coffee, pepper, and a little earth and spice. Bold strength, very nice. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Nice and easy Halloween smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cuz once in a while everyone needs a 2 year old Honduran, with Costa Rican coffee

#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD event Series with Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

BOSSTANK said:


> Ive almost got that stick a couple of times... that lady on the band so looks like my mom when she was younger. Seriously... Maybe I should add a couple on my next order to try one out.


It was a little light on the vitamin N, but big on flavor. Pretty good experience.... Or maybe I'm just growing up and starting to pick things up that weren't there for me before.


----------



## haegejc

Nub Cafe Espresso 438 I'm not really into infused cigars but this was an enjoyable morning smoke.


----------



## cjmmm47

Gilberto Oliva this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Dran said:


> Caldwell Anastasia from @ForMud, I see why this tasty treat is on your favorites list!
> View attachment 231414


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Mombacho Liga Maestro courtesy of @mrolland5500


Those are good!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB

I love these in the morning, gonna have to get a few more.


----------



## ForMud

Figured I should smoke something with a skull on it for Halloween. First time trying these in the 6.5 x 42......Nice!!


----------



## Fusion

These are even better with a few months on them, i managed to hide this 1


----------



## Dran

November 1st, 70° #Gurkhasneedlovetoo!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee - while I rewatch Saints @ Vikings game for like the 5th time haha...


----------



## haegejc

Part of my Thrifty Thursday, Factory Smoke by Drew Estate. not bad for a $2 stick


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Davidoff #3


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## GOT14U

Wasn't sure for the first 1/2" but I'm liking it!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

EPC Cabinet

Cedar on the verge of citrus, nuts, leather.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Hanging at the lounge with a Killer Bee lonsdale.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima tired and outside listen'in to the rain....
While I smoke this fat lil Cain courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band and enjoy a cup a joe....then ima gonna probably collapse and sleep.....

PS....this might be the size for Cain...its the best I've had of these...just saying.....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Ima tired and outside listen'in to the rain....
> While I smoke this fat lil Cain courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band and enjoy a cup a joe....then ima gonna probably collapse and sleep.....
> 
> PS....this might be the size for Cain...its the best I've had of these...just saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I'm probably gonna pass out soon too, that's why I'm smoking a pipe quick.
FYI on those 460's. They have the same amount of tobacco and burn time as a Churchill. I always make that mistake saying oh I'll smoke this little fatty.....yeah 1.5-2 hours later.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I'm probably gonna pass out soon too, that's why I'm smoking a pipe quick.
> FYI on those 460's. They have the same amount of tobacco and burn time as a Churchill. I always make that mistake saying oh I'll smoke this little fatty.....yeah 1.5-2 hours later.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


But good....I didn't expect it to be so much better than the standard sizes!

Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee waiting on the first batch of backstrap jerky of the season to come out of the dehydrator


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Filerokee waiting on the first batch of backstrap jerky of the season to come out of the dehydrator


My mouth is watering over here. I usually throw the backstraps on the grill on low with a little Montreal seasoning and butter. Oooooh my. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Another day, another construction problem. I took the band off of a Ninfamaniac to try a 3"/4" split, and found a whole sheet of wrapper wasn't stuck on. My trusty lip gloss fixed the problem in short order, however, and I had a good smoke. 

Later on, I decided to put truth to my statement that I wanted to try another Joya de Nicaragua. I didn't have a regular one on hand, but I did have a Rosalones Reserva Petit Corona. (Pictured below, posing prettily on my ironic camo scarf). I really enjoyed it. Nice and flavorful, and other than the draw being a bit on the tight side, no construction problems. Hallelujah!


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> My mouth is watering over here. I usually throw the backstraps on the grill on low with a little Montreal seasoning and butter. Oooooh my.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll smoke em occasionally but usually I find myself sauteing them for a stir fry over rice with thai peanut sauce. Thats pretty awesome too. This is my favorite time of year for sure, and the rut is just getting warmed up. Gotta get a few more before its over to feed the fam.


----------



## Olecharlie

An evening smoke after a year in rest!


----------



## ScottyB

msmith1986 said:


> My mouth is watering over here. I usually throw the backstraps on the grill on low with a little Montreal seasoning and butter. Oooooh my.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I fry mine up with mushrooms and onions.


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> I'll smoke em occasionally but usually I find myself sauteing them for a stir fry over rice with thai peanut sauce. Thats pretty awesome too. This is my favorite time of year for sure, and the rut is just getting warmed up. Gotta get a few more before its over to feed the fam.


PA is a pain with that. We're only allowed one antlered tag per year and if you apply early you can get an antlerless tag. Nature is illegal without permission these days. Same with fishing. Ugh.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Not sure how many posts I have not put up but here we go from Saturday to yesterday.
The Onyx could probably due with some rest, a little sharp ROTT.


----------



## GOT14U

Wish you guys could enjoy these....but it will have to wait till next year. Dapper La Martina Madura....wow! These still after trying them for the fourth time! Better save some money for a box! They will be called something like the pissed off mother...well worth the money!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## GOT14U

From earlier...these hit way above their price point in my opinion...but what do I know!
Thanks @kacey









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger

msmith1986 said:


> PA is a pain with that. We're only allowed one antlered tag per year and if you apply early you can get an antlerless tag. Nature is illegal without permission these days. Same with fishing. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang that sucks. We get 10 does and 2 bucks. I do my part to manage our properties and work to end overpopulation, but with 5 8pts seen eating at the same time on the same feeder, we're not harvesting enough apparently. Hell I passed on 3 8s and a spike tuesday evening. Doe opens saturday so its full open season then.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this Dapper!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Dang that sucks. We get 10 does and 2 bucks. I do my part to manage our properties and work to end overpopulation, but with 5 8pts seen eating at the same time on the same feeder, we're not harvesting enough apparently. Hell I passed on 3 8s and a spike tuesday evening. Doe opens saturday so its full open season then.


Now we do have crop damage permits for farms in PA and there's no # limit, and you can use it year round. That's how I get big doe for summer parties.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Went with a Classic tonight


----------



## GOT14U

classic smoke right there!..lol


WNYTony said:


> Went with a Classic tonight


----------



## GOT14U

Waiting around! If you know then you know!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pius X

RyJ ROTT from my man @kacey!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce Connecticut


----------



## GOT14U

let me know when you start liking maduras!


Pius X said:


> Last night, not a huge maduro guy but I enjoy this one. Look at that oil! My first box purchase.
> View attachment 231368


----------



## Pius X

GOT14U said:


> let me know when you start liking maduras!
> 
> 
> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, not a huge maduro guy but I enjoy this one. Look at that oil! My first box purchase.
> View attachment 231368
Click to expand...

Right now maduros are hit or miss for me, not sure why.


----------



## GOT14U

time grasshopper, time. you have plenty of time to snatch the pebbles....lmao


Pius X said:


> Right now maduros are hit or miss for me, not sure why.


----------



## GOT14U

Should have seen it in color!










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Farmer! And my palate is done!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> Farmer! And my palate is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Someone gave me one of those awhile back and it was amazing!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

1502 Ruby and Portside Java...I don't know why this brand doesn't get more traction....









Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## Olecharlie

Top of the morning to ya!

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=231542&stc=1&d=1541159003


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning coffee and smoke!

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Tatuaje. I rarely smoke in the morning, but it's a balmy 68° here in MD, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> 1502 Ruby and Portside Java...I don't know why this brand doesn't get more traction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


I have a 1502 Black I've been waiting to try. A fella at the club gave it to me back in July. Online reviews seem good at least. It looks like they make 3 cigars and that's it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

MF yesterday morning at work and an HR today.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oktoberfest with Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro while it rains off and on here. These are multiple box worthy for flavor and value for the money. For me they come in just above the Hemingway line, and I love the Short Story. I think the CT wrapper is the icing on the cake.









Sent from the back porch


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> Rothschild maduro while it rains off and on here. These are multiple box worthy for flavor and value for the money. For me they come in just above the Hemingway line, and I love the Short Story. I think the CT wrapper is the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I need to get me some of those! Like the 8-5-8's a lot


----------



## Spencer480

I smoked this gem from BLTC with a cup of hazelnut coffee this morning and really enjoyed it.


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> I need to get me some of those! Like the 8-5-8's a lot


The 8-5-8's are good, but nothing compared to these or Hemingway's.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

My first Nat........


----------



## Archun

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning coffee and smoke!
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Im just bouit to smoke my first Serpiente either tonight or tomorrow. How was it?:vs_cool:


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> The 8-5-8's are good, but nothing compared to these or Hemingway's.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang... that doesn't make budgeting any easier lol


----------



## Fusion

A Fusion Blue dot today, my fav blend so far


----------



## kacey

Fuente Opus X Black Orchid 2011
Tasty treat.






























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

From last nights walk before work
Punch Suckerpunch. I am finding that the large RG smokes really hold up well on my walks.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Fuente Opus X Black Orchid 2011
> Tasty treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's just pretty.


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Dang... that doesn't make budgeting any easier lol


I get those here locally for about $4-$4.50 depending on who has them at the time. Pretty budget friendly. Same with Illusione and Punch Rothschilds.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71

Just can't get enough of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> I get those here locally for about $4-$4.50 depending on who has them at the time. Pretty budget friendly. Same with Illusione and Punch Rothschilds.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh wow, they're almost triple that here locally. Everything local is expensive here.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Archun said:


> Im just bouit to smoke my first Serpiente either tonight or tomorrow. How was it?:vs_cool:


Very good

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Oh wow, they're almost triple that here locally. Everything local is expensive here.


Yeah, look at the cigar tax in Illinois.....here in PA no cigar tax. I have a heart attack every time I cross into MD and see cigar prices. I would have more heart attacks if I had to pay $12 for a $4 cigar.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> Yeah, look at the cigar tax in Illinois.....here in PA no cigar tax. I have a heart attack every time I cross into MD and see cigar prices. I would have more heart attacks if I had to pay $12 for a $4 cigar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's definitely one of the MANY downsides to living in IL lol


----------



## msmith1986

Fuma em Corda while it's not raining and 70° compliments of @disco_potato. I got my Spec-V in the pic just for you bro. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I have a 1502 Black I've been waiting to try. A fella at the club gave it to me back in July. Online reviews seem good at least. It looks like they make 3 cigars and that's it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They're up to 6 different lines. CigFed has a nice sampler of 5. Price used to be lower though.
______________________________________________

17 LC46

Graham cracker on top of leather, coffee, mustiness.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cruising with the King and lots of wind... making my stick burn all wonkey


----------



## SilkyJ

A gift from @-Stinky- 
It is FyR Friday right?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino, Make of LA and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Tulse

So good....


----------



## tacket

Needed a relatively quick smoke during a work break today, so continuing in my Cameroon journey, out comes the H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon 5.5x44.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Southern Draw Quick draw Habano, these and the Conni version are just great smokes


----------



## kacey

La Aroma De Cuba as i muster the energy to finish my week









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Fusion said:


> Southern Draw Quick draw Habano, these and the Conni version are just great smokes


I love those and the Pennsylvania. Haven't tried the Conni yet


----------



## mpomario

Been a helluva week. Between loads of crap put on me at work, allergies and steroids I am finally getting to enjoy one. Couldn't taste the Tatuaje or the Fallen Angel last. Finally starting to taste my smokes again. Saving the good stuff for when I am fully back. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SilkyJ said:


> I love those and the Pennsylvania. Haven't tried the Conni yet


oh you need to try one, i like em that much i have a box split on its way, very similar to the Rose of Sharon


----------



## cjmmm47

Nub Maduro before bowling...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Another Friday courtesy of @kacey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

FRIIIIIIIIIDAY!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## S&W

New formula. Crappy week at work = big ass cigar on Friday. My first Gordo thanks to @TexaSmoke. I'm liking it!


----------



## msmith1986

SilkyJ said:


> I love those and the Pennsylvania. Haven't tried the Conni yet


I agree on the PA. Everyone around here knows I love that PA flavor, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Slippin in a Four Kicks Maddie courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Perfect ratio with this Corona Gorda very nice!









Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente on Friday with a V cut, Don't say! Dram of Alberfeldy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Great stick for the price.


----------



## greasemonger

Hemmingway waiting on BS batch 2 of jerky since yesterdays batch went to work with the old lady and she came back empty handed. Figured that might happen I had another backstrap on deck.


----------



## SilkyJ

Fusion said:


> oh you need to try one, i like em that much i have a box split on its way, very similar to the Rose of Sharon


I'll have to try one then. That rose is one of the few connie's I've really liked


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke from a MAW back in June. Thanks man that was a delicious cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

AB Tempus Maduro @cracker1397 sent me in the pass. Really good smoke so far. I didn't care for the only other AB I've had but I might have to give them another try after this one.


----------



## Pius X

A very fine smoke


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @TexaSmoke from a MAW back in June. Thanks man that was a delicious cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't met a Roma I didn't like. Glad you enjoyed it, Jason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V,


----------



## Rabidawise

RC Aquitaine courtesy of @JtAv8tor


----------



## SilkyJ

Nat 1930 courtesy of @Pag#11.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little morphine for the pain of having to wake up at 4 tomorrow morning


----------



## Bvolm680

Just finished a RP The Edge in Habano and man was it a great stick! I would recommend!


----------



## WNYTony

Varina Farms Breakfast Blend I got in a little trade with @WABOOM


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

if ur looking for a smoke to switch things up a bit the nasty fritas will serve that purpose...very different


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde Renacer with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Puffers! Back to smoking in my garage, have it better equipped this year for cigar smoking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

An Undercrown this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Madderduro said:


> if ur looking for a smoke to switch things up a bit the nasty fritas will serve that purpose...very different


The fritas are some good smokes. Fox has a 5er at a decent price for the nasty. Shipping is free.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/nasty-fritas-cigar-kit/


----------



## WNYTony

Rare lounge day for me. First up the new Crowned Heads Court Reserve


----------



## kacey

EZ Black Army men courtesy of @Dran
For this not so EZ Saturday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Olecharlie said:


> Good Morning Puffers! Back to smoking in my garage, have it better equipped this year for cigar smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see a picture or video tour as I'm trying to get my garage better set up for winter smoking as well.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> EZ Black Army men courtesy of @Dran
> For this not so EZ Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Beautiful boxer, great dogs.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Olecharlie

Over a year rest on these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Round #2 Mbombay corojo oscuro


----------



## Hickorynut

Holy Crap it's already afternoon.....can ya tell the burn ban has been lifted?

CFed Whipped Cream and Sumatra....and 1.5 hours of peace please..... 









Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## Archun

EZ Serpiente and the Spring Sun


----------



## George007

Opus X Lost City Aged 😀


----------



## S&W

First up today was a Punch Bareknuckle Pita- no pic. Enjoying this RP The Edge Habano Toro courtesy of @-Stinky- now.


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Rare lounge day for me. First up the new Crowned Heads Crown Reserve


And...........

How much different is it than the LC18? Both made out of same wrapper and filler. The binders are different.


----------



## Prf5415

Doing some school work and smoking a RP super Ligero curtesy of @TexaSmoke. The is probably the best RP I've had yet. Got a huge fan of them normally but this one is very good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> Doing some school work and smoking a RP super Ligero curtesy of @TexaSmoke. The is probably the best RP I've had yet. Got a huge fan of them normally but this one is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the only RP I like as well. Glad you concur.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Jamais Vu with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## Rusty Nail

Another “bang for the buck” cigar this afternoon. These need a little time to rest before they really come in.


----------



## Jankjr

Been staring at this stick for a long time. Decided to fire it up tonight for no particular reason other than feeling nostalgic (and old). I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday night!


----------



## George007

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

They're coming to take me away...aha...they're coming to take me away ...ahee....

There might be some bourbon in my coffee...maybe.... 









Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

RP The Edge Toro part of a welcome to the group gift from @-Stinky- thanks brother, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bigjohn

Thanks @kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lets GEAUX LSU!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Sindustry,


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cigar Federation Beer Pong from @Dran
These are simply delicious and a must try if you like dark beer.


----------



## Peapaw

bosstank said:


> lets geaux lsu!!!!


roll tide!


----------



## Elizabeth10

Archetype Axis Mundi. They should have named it the Chocolatey Chocolate Bomb.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Peapaw said:


> roll tide!


:vs_unimpressed: :banghead:


----------



## Pius X

Courtesy of @kacey. I've been wanting to try this classic was in the mood for something light tonight. The old school sugar tip is cool. I heard FDO is also sugar capped?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Elizabeth10 said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi. They should have named it the Chocolatey Chocolate Bomb.


Just goes to show how everyone's palate is different. I would have named it after fruity pebbles and not cocoa pebbles. Either way, its a stellar stick in my book.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Capping off an unforgettable birthday with this tasty stick from my good buddy @BOSSTANK
Thanks, Jay
I can totally see why you smoke these so often.


----------



## Pius X

Happy birthday TS


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> And...........
> 
> How much different is it than the LC18? Both made out of same wrapper and filler. The binders are different.


It was an excellent smoke Chris. As to how different - I'd haven't had the LC in a while so not sure, but how's this ? I bought a box of corona and robusto of the Las Calaveras and after smoking the first few I thought they were good. Bought same 2 boxes of Court Reserve and smoked one today and was thinking I might need more.......

Jericho Hill tonight


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

Pius X said:


> Happy birthday TS


Thanks, bud


----------



## DoomSlayer

I still have one of these remaining. How has it aged?


Jankjr said:


> Been staring at this stick for a long time. Decided to fire it up tonight for no particular reason other than feeling nostalgic (and old). I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday night!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Cain Maduro with 6 months rest. 








Going to need to restock these soon.

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## TexaSmoke

tazdvl said:


> Cain Maduro with 6 months rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to need to restock these soon.
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


Been in my top5 under $5 since the beginning. Great budget smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

LP Diario courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band, with Amber Sunrise Java...

This is a good morning smoke fellas...thanks!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Gumby-cr

CH Buckeye Land which is putting out smoke like a Drew Estate. I believe this is my 6th or 7th in a week. I've lost count because I've fallen in love with this cigar.I'm glad I purchased 2 boxes. I think 2 is not going to be enough :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning! CF White Chocolate Mocha and DW! In the garage, warm an relaxed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

tacket said:


> Would love to see a picture or video tour as I'm trying to get my garage better set up for winter smoking as well.


Nothing elaborate, I installed an insulated garage door that is a huge help although it is a large basement garage it stays about 60 degrees in the winter before the new insulated door. I have a walk through door on the very end by the wall. I have a fan that I actually just sit on a stool, crack the walk through about 3 inches, the fan is only like 15in tall, the intake vents are large and face me the exhaust is only about 2 in wide, it pulls the smoke right out since I am blowing it towards the intake vents. I have an electric heater behind me that's set on 85deg and blows towards me. I am tucked behind the door so I feel little cool air. If this isn't enough I may hang a natural gas heater from the ceiling. As of now I do not think There will be a need for it. See pic below. Hope this helps.

I have a 900 ft man cave that is attached to the garage, seperated with a walk through door. Thats where I have a bar, store all my cigars, small gym, sauna, massage chair, zero gravity chair, TV ETC. No smoke odors in that room, the main floor or the floor above it.


----------



## Jankjr

DoomSlayer said:


> I still have one of these remaining. How has it aged?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Classic CAO flavor from that period in time. Almost no strength. I'd say fire it up soon as mine was likely way past its prime.


----------



## cjmmm47

Hanging out with Melanio this morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> BWS Sindustry,
> 
> View attachment 231670


What did you think?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


It's a solid smoke , chocolate, coffee, leather & pepper in changing proportions throughout, I've smoked the Lancero and robusto. I think these will be great with a proper rest, pretty fair amount of nic. Only about 6 weeks rest on these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's a solid smoke , chocolate, coffee, leather & pepper in changing proportions throughout, I've smoked the Lancero and robusto. I think these will be great with a proper rest, pretty fair amount of nic. Only about 6 weeks rest on these.


Ya I'm trying not to smoke all mine and let them rest a bit. I think with some more time they are gonna be over the top

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cjmmm47

Round 2... these are getting better with even a little age. Construction still a little rough though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Diesel Whiskey Row


----------



## Pag#11

I don't have a dog to fetch my slippers or newspaper. What I do have is a Robot that brings me cigars in this New World. 
New World Connecticut on my search for the Ultimate Connecticut .
Don't think this is it.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> I don't have a dog to fetch my slippers or newspaper. What I do have is a Robot that brings me cigars in this New World.
> New World Connecticut on my search for the Ultimate Connecticut .
> Don't think this is it.
> View attachment 231696
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Have you tried the My Father Connie? Its pretty good.


----------



## greasemonger

MB3 courtesy of @Olecharlie always a great smoke and perfect for today


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> Have you tried the My Father Connie? Its pretty good.


I haven't. .not sure it's the profile I am looking for. Would like mostly nutty. Sweet , creamy and a tad cedar .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Epernay from @akpreacherplayz. Burning like a champ on this cold morning. Thanks Tim!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Still working my way through the assortment of aged cigars I purchased from @craig_o.

So, for me it is @craig_o Sunday!

This morning, sitting right in top, was a Nica Libre 1990. Burn in the first 3rd is good. Mostly getting chocolate, tobacco, with a little white pepper on the finish. Construction is good. I noticed some comments about more recent Nica Libre offerings having delicate or poor construction. Pretty good smoke output. Getting a little wonky burn as I type this, but we'll see if that straightens itself out.....and it did! Lol









Have a great Sunday, everybody!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> I haven't. .not sure it's the profile I am looking for. Would like mostly nutty. Sweet , creamy and a tad cedar .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The Warped La Colmena Reina comes to mind. Looks like a Connie, but I believe the wrapper is an Ecuadorian Deflorida. The profile matches what you're looking for, but they are a little on the high side for my pocketbook. Good luck with the search. Hope you find a diamond in the rough, as I love that profile as well.


----------



## Fusion

This delightful lady on a fine Sunday morning in Vacaville


----------



## S&W

Macanudo and RC Flying on a flawless autumn morning in North Carolina


----------



## kacey

Backdoor Bambi from fine ash cigars. As I contemplate the stupidity of doing 8 pif/box passes at once. 8 boxes 16 cigars to a box.
Bambi is a good smoke lingering pepper after the exhale, smoke is light flavors of toasted nuts, leather, white pepper notes.
Retro hale is pleasant









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Caldwell Collection - Long Live The King


----------



## Rusty Nail

Chores done, this MB3 soon to be.....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Bodyguard from @disco_potato box split.

Thank you!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Jake3821

Rocky Patel Decade cigar. 

I was a bit disappointed with this one. Nothing really stood out in terms of flavor. Has anyone else experienced blandness with this cigar?


----------



## Rabidawise

Quick afternoon smoke courtesy of @MattyIce.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Courtesy of Disco-Potato. This is my first LGC ever. Go figure. I'm impressed by how well they do these Maduro cigars. It has to be cold out for me to enjoy a good Maduro and this surely qualifies. Thanks DP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> Courtesy of Disco-Potato. This is my first LGC ever. Go figure. I'm impressed by how well they do these Maduro cigars. It has to be cold out for me to enjoy a good Maduro and this surely qualifies. Thanks DP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've been missing out. The Serie R Esteli maduro is really good too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva O on the way home from family lunch at mom's after church.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Chief cool arrow from @BKurt. A nice cigar I see what all the fuss is about.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria,


----------



## Olecharlie

RoMa Craft Intemperance EC XVIII. Sent from my friend @greasemonger. Oh yes I'm a hard rolling Maduro Head so I have been trying to venture into some light wrappers. I gotta give this Ecuadorian connie a lead over the BA with the Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper Steven! Thanks for the opportunity to try both!

Razor sharp burn line, cream, nuts and spice, smoking really good!


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday and today. Still sticking with the cheap stuff. Had to try something flavored. 
















This morning and now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Round Two


----------



## memp2atl85

Flor de las Antilles









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kristoff Ligero Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger. I've had a few of these and a few more resting. My first was from @Ole Charlie. These are so satisfying...like you could skip a meal and feel like you just had a porterhouse steak kinda satisfying....makes 0 dark thirty at 6pm even tolerable....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Kristoff Ligero Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger. I've had a few of these and a few more resting. My first was from @Ole Charlie. These are so satisfying...like you could skip a meal and feel like you just had a porterhouse steak kinda satisfying....makes 0 dark thirty at 6pm even tolerable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


A lot of bang for the buck right there!


----------



## PTAaron

Fired this one up... got it in a "$30 humidor and 10 cigar sampler" deal last August - decided 14 months of rest was enough. Not bad at all!


----------



## S&W

Excellent smoke. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## greasemonger

Illusione Cigares Prive courtesy of @GOT14U mighty fine so far. Thanks brother!


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Kristoff Ligero Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger. I've had a few of these and a few more resting. My first was from @Ole Charlie. These are so satisfying...like you could skip a meal and feel like you just had a porterhouse steak kinda satisfying....makes 0 dark thirty at 6pm even tolerable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I agree 100% on the ligero and the criollo. I'm surprised we don't see more Kristoff around here, every one I've had has been great.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

All My Ex's


----------



## Elizabeth10

TexaSmoke said:


> Just goes to show how everyone's palate is different. I would have named it after fruity pebbles and not cocoa pebbles. Either way, its a stellar stick in my book.


That's really interesting. I'm finding that my favorites tend to have fruit notes in them. Maybe they really were fruit notes but I have chocolate on the brain.*. This Edition One Cloud Hopper tastes like salted milk chocolate of all things. (That sounds awful, but it's actually delightful. Thanks to @curmudgeonista!)

*I haven't had any sweets since July, and I was facing the prospect of lunch at my sister-in-law's today. Her desserts are damn-near irresistable... but I'm delighted to report I survived unscathed.


----------



## Hickorynut

Elizabeth10 said:


> That's really interesting. I'm finding that my favorites tend to have fruit notes in them. Maybe they really were fruit notes but I have chocolate on the brain.*. This Edition One Cloud Hopper tastes like salted milk chocolate of all things. (That sounds awful, but it's actually delightful. Thanks to @curmudgeonista!)
> 
> *I haven't had any sweets since July, and I was facing the prospect of lunch at my sister-in-law's today. Her desserts are damn-near irresistable... but I'm delighted to report I survived unscathed.


Agree on the cloud hoppers....they are on the shopping list!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

PTAaron said:


> Fired this one up... got it in a "$30 humidor and 10 cigar sampler" deal last August - decided 14 months of rest was enough. Not bad at all!


That's one of the best....second cigars while drinking whisky with friends....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## SilkyJ

First one of these for me but my favorite Illusione so far.


----------



## Rabidawise

A little chocolate soufflé for dessert tonight.


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> Kristoff Ligero Maduro courtesy of @greasemonger. I've had a few of these and a few more resting. My first was from @Ole Charlie. These are so satisfying...like you could skip a meal and feel like you just had a porterhouse steak kinda satisfying....makes 0 dark thirty at 6pm even tolerable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Makes me look forward to mine from Charlie too. I've got a sampler of theirs that I'm looking forward to breaking into as well!


----------



## Rabidawise

Elizabeth10 said:


> That's really interesting. I'm finding that my favorites tend to have fruit notes in them. Maybe they really were fruit notes but I have chocolate on the brain.*. This Edition One Cloud Hopper tastes like salted milk chocolate of all things. (That sounds awful, but it's actually delightful. Thanks to @curmudgeonista!)
> 
> *I haven't had any sweets since July, and I was facing the prospect of lunch at my sister-in-law's today. Her desserts are damn-near irresistable... but I'm delighted to report I survived unscathed.


Love those! They make me think of toasted marshmallows.


----------



## memp2atl85

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro with white Henny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Prf5415

#2 for today Herrera Estella Miami. Good stick. Got this one at the b&m for full pop before I saw the deals online. Not really sure if it's better than the original but it's a good cigar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH JD Howard,


----------



## WNYTony

Graycliff 30 year vintage courtesy of a great SOTL elsewhere


----------



## -Stinky-

Finally got a cigar in this week!

ROTT Hererra Esteli Miami

Will need some time to acclimate to my storage conditions but so far one heck of a smoke. I never take into consideration the cold draw of a cigar flavor wise other than if it's green. This one is DIFFERENT. Can't really put my finger on it but almost dark flowers mixed with cooking herbs. I don't know how else to explain it. Good thing I bought.....x.....amount of boxes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Jankjr said:


> Classic CAO flavor from that period in time. Almost no strength. I'd say fire it up soon as mine was likely way past its prime.


Thanks. I'll do just that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

My better half's birthday today. Punch London Club at the Mirage casino, took her to see Post Modern Jukebox. She also won a grand gambling but then lost most of it.. she still walked away with $200 extra duckets!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @Prf5415









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

FDLA on a drizzly camp morning, this is gonna be a rough hunt


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Earthquake with Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

MFLGO, I actually got a hint of chocolate on the cold draw, half an inch in, just tons of spicy habano flavors! Best of all.... Im being paid to smoke a cigar!


----------



## Hickorynut

Royal Danish Extra Ligero....really just a flavor bomb now...with Amber Sunrise Java.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> FDLA on a drizzly camp morning, this is gonna be a rough hunt


I know what you mean...its do humid on the covered back deck. 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning from Houston. I spend all day during the week on computers so rarely do I even turn one on over the weekend so that said my weekend started Thursday after work. First off was a RoMa Craft Intemperance BA XXI and ended with a Undercrown DoJo Dogma. Both really enjoyable.


----------



## cjmmm47

Immaculata....










Update: the burn on this thing was amazing. Shame I had to leave for work and didn't get to finish. Literally had to break the ash off. I think this would have held the ash to the nub...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Now for Friday. A day off!!! Started with a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Machito, later a Southern Draw Cedrus at Casa De Montecristo. Then later met a good friend at Davidoffs and had a Don Pepin Garcia 15th Anniversary 2018


----------



## haegejc

Friday ended with a cigar I got from the Privada Cigar Club. Not sure I am getting my moneys worth. Plan on giving them one more month. Room 101 Daruma Mutante Lancero 2012


----------



## haegejc

Saturday started with a Liga Privada T52 that exploded on me. Does anybody know why this would happen?


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> Saturday started with a Liga Privada T52 that exploded on me. Does anybody know why this would happen?


Generally this happens when the cigar needs a bit more rest and on high humidity days. There's a good thread on running a cigar under the faucet somewhere in the PUFF archives. It works wonders.


----------



## huffer33

Mornin'









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

After my disappointing Liga Privada explosion I grabbed a stick from a recent cigar event swag bag. La Palina Classic Maduro.


----------



## haegejc

Saturday evening out with the wife at a local pub i had a cigar I had been waiting to try ever since reading about them. An Atabey Delirios. Very enjoyable cigar. Just wish they were a bit cheaper.


----------



## Archun

CF Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## disco_potato

haegejc said:


> Saturday started with a Liga Privada T52 that exploded on me. Does anybody know why this would happen?


Moisture in the cigar expands as it heats up and KA BOOM!

Needs more rest.


----------



## haegejc

disco_potato said:


> Moisture in the cigar expands as it heats up and KA BOOM!
> 
> Needs more rest.


It had been in my 69% RH Savoy humidor since mid August. Thought that would have been good enough. i usually leave them to rest for a month or two before smoking. I have another from the same purchase so I guess I will have to wait it out. Thanks!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> It had been in my 69% RH Savoy humidor since mid August. Thought that would have been good enough. i usually leave them to rest for a month or two before smoking. I have another from the same purchase so I guess I will have to wait it out. Thanks!!!


You can mist the cigar with a little distilled water and wrap it in a paper towel for a few minutes. This moistens the wrapper and allows it to expand a bit more to accommodate the swelling.


----------



## disco_potato

haegejc said:


> It had been in my 69% RH Savoy humidor since mid August. Thought that would have been good enough. i usually leave them to rest for a month or two before smoking. I have another from the same purchase so I guess I will have to wait it out. Thanks!!!


What's the humidity like out where you live?


----------



## haegejc

disco_potato said:


> What's the humidity like out where you live?


According to the weather report it was around 75%


----------



## disco_potato

Cracker Crumbs

Not digging it at all today. Just tobacco, wood, and leather.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron 2k Nat


----------



## ForMud

Had one of these a couple month ago....Tasted like dawn detergent..... This time round, much better.


----------



## Fusion

5K Nat, always good


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Killer Bee courtesy of @greasemonger.... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Pius X

Nicaraguan overruns courtesy of @kacey. Loving this one so far. Great construction, burn and flavor. Will be picking some up in the future for sure.


----------



## huffer33

Can't recall who this came from or if it was from the $10 pass last year.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Killer Bee courtesy of @*greasemonger*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Dangit man, I forgot to take a pic again this time, but I had a UF-13 hick gifted me. First one and I see why it gets a lot of love around here. Damn good smoke for sure! Thanks again for that and the others as well. Always a good visit at the hickory nut compound!


----------



## Peapaw

Short story, falling apart on me but i smoked it any way..

My phone is filling up with cigar pics.


----------



## Pandyboy

Oliva Serie G Torpedo while watching Darkest Hour
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Absolute decadence.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Black Gold with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## Pius X

Ave Maria ora pro nobis!


----------



## Prf5415

Don pepin Cuban classic with 5 years from a fellow puffer. This is the oldest stick I've had and the difference is obvious.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Yep another one. I promise the next cigar I post will be different :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Yep another one. I promise the next cigar I post will be different :vs_laugh:


I'm not even a Buckeye fan and you're making me want one of those! Haha


----------



## mrmcfly

CAO Gold, Sam Adams Octoberfest and a little Jeff Healy for Election Day Eve.


----------



## greasemonger

Bishops Blend 18 from @Olecharlie These guys are always sooo good. I wish I'd have gotten a whole box when I had the chance.


----------



## Olecharlie

Bomb from @Dran! Thanks these are always a good solid smoke!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yellowcake from a trade with @WNYTony and a small pour of Woodford Reserve that @CRenshaw86 brought me for my birthday last week.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> 1502 Black Gold with a cup of Peruvian,
> 
> View attachment 231832


What's your thoughts?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Good stick right here









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> It had been in my 69% RH Savoy humidor since mid August. Thought that would have been good enough. i usually leave them to rest for a month or two before smoking. I have another from the same purchase so I guess I will have to wait it out. Thanks!!!


Every LP9 I've had has fallen apart. All six of them. Some of them had a year of rest on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

LGC Serie R Black Maduro R60 with raspberry tea and MNF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GOT14U said:


> What's your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Good stuff here, strong coffee notes with a little bit of sweet cream, Black pepper, leather & spice on the retro. Full flavor & the nic kick can be boarder line overdose.
I think you would enjoy it. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> 1502 Black Gold with a cup of Peruvian,
> View attachment 231832


I have one of those that somebody gave me. It seems a little spongy even at 65%. What did you think about it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Good stuff here, strong coffee notes with a little bit of sweet cream, Black pepper, leather & spice on the retro. Full flavor & the nic kick can be boarder line overdose.
> I think you would enjoy it. :vs_cool:


I guess we were typing at the same time. I just saw your response just now. Sounds like I need to smoke that early in the morning with coffee.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Marelas Supremas,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I have one of those that somebody gave me. It seems a little spongy even at 65%. What did you think about it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's pretty humid here and I ended up having to do touch ups three times, this is next to last of a box so it's not from lack of rest, I think maybe half didn't need TU and the other half was about like this one.


----------



## csk415

Here we go @WNYTony. I'm about an inch into this thing. You should have bought more boxes and I should have jumped in that split. This stick is good.


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> Here we go @WNYTony. I'm about an inch into this thing. You should have bought more boxes and I should have jumped in that split. This stick is good.


It looks like a delicious piece of chocolate. Mmmmm

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Not loving this. I'm now 0 for 3 on Caldwells, and really a bit disappointed at that. Excellent smoke production, though.


----------



## Westside Threat

Elizabeth10 said:


> Not loving this. I'm now 0 for 3 on Caldwells, and really a bit disappointed at that. Excellent smoke production, though.


What was wrong with it? Looks like it burned great. Just not your profile?


----------



## Elizabeth10

Westside Threat said:


> What was wrong with it? Looks like it burned great. Just not your profile?


Yep, I think that's all it is. Construction is flawless and there are no off flavors. It's actually developed nicely past the halfway point, too.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been a rough past 5 days. 30 hours without sleep Thursday to Friday, sent a good friend/coworker to the hospital Saturday morning in an ambulance and then worked all day Sunday. I really needed this great stick to finally relax.


----------



## WNYTony

csk415 said:


> Here we go @WNYTony. I'm about an inch into this thing. You should have bought more boxes and I should have jumped in that split. This stick is good.


Oh don't you worry Chris, I know where I can get more. Glad you're enjoying it - can you taste the Drew Estate influence in it or is it just me ?


----------



## WNYTony

Crowned Heads Court Reserve - had the corona Sat so I had to try the robusto tonight


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> Been a rough past 5 days. 30 hours without sleep Thursday to Friday, sent a good friend/coworker to the hospital Saturday morning in an ambulance and then worked all day Sunday. I really needed this great stick to finally relax.


Proper choice! Hope your coworker is okay

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Proper choice! Hope your coworker is okay
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


He is doing good now. Has some GI blockage. Still in the hospital trying to figure out what the blockage is.


----------



## msmith1986

Just now smoking the second one from this box of V maduro Especial 2013 I picked up last winter. Not much pepper or nic-hit, but very nice and complex with coffee and cocoa leading, then leather and earth, with cedar and spice on the retro, and a short finish that doesn't linger at all. These have turned out wonderfully at the 5 year point.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ROTT...for science of course 

Cain III CT with Amber Sunrise Java before heading to the voting zoo to drop a chad.

It's an Oliva for sure and nica inside. The CT wrapper really sweetens it up, and on the whole more interesting than a CT Reserve.

Not black pepper (white maybe?) nutty, creamy, cedar, cashew! I think these are gonna be good coffee smokes.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> ROTT...for science of course
> 
> Cain III CT with Amber Sunrise Java before heading to the voting zoo to drop a chad.
> 
> It's an Oliva for sure and nica inside. The CT wrapper really sweetens it up, and on the whole more interesting than a CT Reserve.
> 
> Not black pepper (white maybe?) nutty, creamy, cedar, cashew! I think these are gonna be good coffee smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Sounds like a winner!


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> ROTT...for science of course
> 
> Cain III CT with Amber Sunrise Java before heading to the voting zoo to drop a chad.
> 
> It's an Oliva for sure and nica inside. The CT wrapper really sweetens it up, and on the whole more interesting than a CT Reserve.
> 
> Not black pepper (white maybe?) nutty, creamy, cedar, cashew! I think these are gonna be good coffee smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I didn't know that was a thing. Did it still have a good amount of strength to it like other ligero laced Oliva's?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Monday evening! R&J Small Batch F25 It was ok! And another Alec Bradley Lost Art!! very nice.


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I didn't know that was a thing. Did it still have a good amount of strength to it like other ligero laced Oliva's?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not as punchy, but it's there. Certainly more so than any DR connie. I kinda like the two sides of it...at least for a morning smoke...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Oh don't you worry Chris, I know where I can get more. Glad you're enjoying it - can you taste the Drew Estate influence in it or is it just me ?


That stick was great all the way to the nub. You can tell DE had a hand in making this by the flavor and smoke.


----------



## ForMud

Really coming a long nicely. I guess about 5-6 months on them (Forgot to check date on the box) Might need to get another box soon.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Having my morning Danish courtesy of @Hickorynut.


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow cake from @greasemonger, after casting my votes !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Daruma Lancero

My kind of stick right here... tangy retrohale


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Yellow cake from @*greasemonger*, after casting my votes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had a yellow cake lol. If it was from me it might be a Honduran roll from a shop in Savannah. If so, those have started to smoke pretty good.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> ROTT...for science of course
> 
> Cain III CT with Amber Sunrise Java before heading to the voting zoo to drop a chad.
> 
> It's an Oliva for sure and nica inside. The CT wrapper really sweetens it up, and on the whole more interesting than a CT Reserve.
> 
> Not black pepper (white maybe?) nutty, creamy, cedar, cashew! I think these are gonna be good coffee smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Oooooh you said Cashew. Thats a trigger word. I may have to burn one of the parting gifts you sent later. For science, of course.

Edit: hour to burn at Wally World getting new kicks for my whip. I'd say your assessment is right on point. Thanks Hick. I may give the other one a bit more time to see if that pepper melds in with the creamy.


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Belicoso, what can i say, its a very good yard gar


----------



## huffer33

Tatuaje lancero for election day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Room 101 Daruma Lancero
> 
> My kind of stick right here... tangy retrohale


Those are really good.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Mi Amor and a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## Peapaw

Kristoff Brittania









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Eastern Standard Cream Crush ROTT


----------



## Hickorynut

Do you Fonseca? Well I've never....
Cubano Exclusivo courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Kona....some Linda flowery cedar thing goin on here with this'un.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK

I enjoyed my first Cream Crush... has a good lemony retrohale... will most definitely get more.


----------



## Scotchpig

Yeah, got it yesterday, smoke it today. Patience is great in theory.

Thank you @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scotchpig said:


> Yeah, got it yesterday, smoke it today. Patience is great in theory.
> 
> Thank you @Dran
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the petit robusto, my favorite.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## S&W

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

Room 101 Serie HN 660 from @BigPuffer back in June. I've had these at 65% for almost 5 months and I have to triple puff just to keep it lit and only half at a time wants to burn. I really want to pay attention to the election results, not this cigar's ridiculous behavior. I have 2 more, hopefully they perform better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## cjmmm47

5 Vegas A "Animal" Perfecto ROTT

A few touch ups but not horrible. That ash is the whole cigar 8) Not bad for a $1 stick from the devil site ($5 for a fiver)


----------



## PanzaVerde

Was very impressed with this stick. Very creamy.


----------



## Elizabeth10

I'm enjoying this peppy Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men lancero while I watch the election results roll in. Thanks @kacey!

In exciting election news, our polling place got a new machine. Woo hoo! (No, I'm not being sarcastic. The new machine was cool.)


----------



## msmith1986

I had to redeem that last smoke catastrophe with a good smoke that has never failed me. CAO is pretty hit or miss the last few years since the ownership change, but this line has stayed pretty good. Nice tight roll, slow burn, and good draw. The Maduro is even better too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Kentucky Cheroot I picked up from the local B&M couple months ago.


----------



## WNYTony

I've been playing some serious cigar Tetris to get all the recent acquisitions into the humis lately and this big fat Laranja was just always in the way and needed to get burned !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yum


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Emilio bundle from CFed









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

waking up with a black bat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and Coffee.....ahhhhh......thanks @curmudgeonista..... #warpedwednesday

I really just need to buy a lifetime supply of these.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


> Room 101 Daruma Lancero
> 
> My kind of stick right here... tangy retrohale


I received one in my last months Privada Cigar Club mailing. Said it was aged for 6 years. I enjoyed it!


----------



## cjmmm47

CAO Nicaragua to break in a new ashtray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

cjmmm47 said:


> CAO Nicaragua to break in a new ashtray


How do you like the ashtray? Is the drawer big enough to fit typical accessories? I bid on that one on cbid - it was more than I wanted to pay in the end, but seemed like a very good deal.


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> CAO Nicaragua to break in a new ashtray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ashtray. What did you think of the CAO Nicaragua?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Yesterday after work waiting for my wife.


----------



## ScottyB

Good smoke with my dark roast, thanks @Olecharlie!


----------



## ForMud

A couple from yesterday....


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> I received one in my last months Privada Cigar Club mailing. Said it was aged for 6 years. I enjoyed it!


Ahh...that's where this stick came from then... I was wondering where I got it from... no wonder it was so good


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> Nice ashtray. What did you think of the CAO Nicaragua?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I liked it. Brazilia is still my favorite of the bunch, but this is close... ranks up there with the Italia for a strong 2nd. Very smooth and good flavor.



Elizabeth10 said:


> How do you like the ashtray? Is the drawer big enough to fit typical accessories? I bid on that one on cbid - it was more than I wanted to pay in the end, but seemed like a very good deal.


Like it so far. The drawer is really shallow, so if you have a thick lighter or cutter it won't fit, but decent enough footprint to get a few things in there


----------



## greypilgrim76

Smoked this lovely stick last night (another gift from @Rabidawise--thanks again, man!). I had inadvertently bent the stick a little in storage, which led to an interesting smoking experience. The first half had a tight draw and relatively little smoke, which kept the flavors pretty delicate (but tasty!), and then, once I smoked past the kink, it became a smoke/flavor bomb (which was also pretty nice).  I definitely want to try more Crux sticks!


----------



## huffer33

From last year's $10 pass. Good stick but the red label is the way to go on these.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> Smoked this lovely stick last night (another gift from @Rabidawise--thanks again, man!). I had inadvertently bent the stick a little in storage, which led to an interesting smoking experience. The first half had a tight draw and relatively little smoke, which kept the flavors pretty delicate (but tasty!), and then, once I smoked past the kink, it became a smoke/flavor bomb (which was also pretty nice).  I definitely want to try more Crux sticks!
> 
> View attachment 231948


I love those little things. Best of all, you can get 5ers on CM for around $15. I'm going to try the natural next time.


----------



## LeatherNeck

First one for me. Started off interesting but soon became blah. Not a bad smoke, just too boring for too long.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

Blind Mans Bluff Connecticut

Im really into Connecticuts lately...


----------



## greypilgrim76

Rabidawise said:


> I love those little things. Best of all, you can get 5ers on CM for around $15. I'm going to try the natural next time.


True story: I had somehow missed the existence of CM until you posted this, even though I've ordered from FS before. I may or may not have just ordered 10 Nub Cafés from them at about $2.60 a stick with free shipping, even though I just placed a big CP order yesterday. Thanks for the tip!

(Self-control is hard in cigar world, innit?)


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> True story: I had somehow missed the existence of CM until you posted this, even though I've ordered from FS before. I may or may not have just ordered 10 Nub Cafés from them at about $2.60 a stick with free shipping, even though I just placed a big CP order yesterday. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> (Self-control is hard in cigar world, innit?)


Yeah, you gotta be careful. The budget can disappear so fast! Lol


----------



## Dran

A couple Cool Arrows on the oceanfront with the guy I just can't convince to join Puff






, Plymouth Rock Monument. @Champagne InHand might recall this view!


----------



## haegejc

AJ Fernandez event cigar.


----------



## Fusion

This is good but i still prefer the Jamais


----------



## huffer33

Where's all the smokers today?









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BigPuffer

msmith1986 said:


> Room 101 Serie HN 660 from @BigPuffer back in June. I've had these at 65% for almost 5 months and I have to triple puff just to keep it lit and only half at a time wants to burn. I really want to pay attention to the election results, not this cigar's ridiculous behavior. I have 2 more, hopefully they perform better.


Not going to lie... I like 101 sticks but I'm just realizing that their sticks had some real consistency issues. I recently got some CCA so me and my friend lit some up last weekend. The flavors were great but they had extra patches of glue on the wrapper, felt underfilled and we both had funky burns. Happily smoke another one though :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Puerto Rican this afternoon,


----------



## GOT14U

The dreaded top drawer clean out after 6 years! I got everything from Moonshine stuff to arts and crafts to electrical outlets in here! Lmao, great excuse to smoke a great stick tho!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Yesterday after work waiting for my wife.


Hell thats a great way to get cigar time....I could smoke at least two a day while waiting on mine! Lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

Sobremesa from @Gumby-cr while riding up to my shop with the wife. She wants the new head put on her Honda and I haven't been to the shop in several weeks. Thanks for the smoke bro, most around here know I love that PA flavor, especially the PA ligero in these.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

I dragged my pal Kellie to the lounge. I picked out a nice mellow Short Story for her, but the Verocu caught her eye. It’s one of my favorites, so I got that for her instead. She’s handling it like a champ.


----------



## Prf5415

Monti red... meh. Smooth but not much flavor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

EG Family Series courtesy of Larry @ El Cigar Shop. House cigars don't get a lot of love, but this one should. A very fine smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Mr. Brownstone Maduro with Cigar City Maduro brown ale. Great combo. It's almost like they were made for each other.


----------



## ScottyB

I usually enjoy these, but this one is kinda meh. Probably just me.


----------



## Hickorynut

What do you do on rainy night in Georgia....blame @Fusion of course....

This is a dang good smoke....no doubt about it!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rusty Nail

Boutique blend tonight, fist﻿ t﻿ime with a﻿ Sombrero de C﻿opa.﻿


----------



## greasemonger

Sneaking in a stick. Providencia El Santo courtest of @Hickorynut it has a great salty component that some reviwers disliked, but I'm enjoying immensely. Muchas Gracias


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Sneaking in a stick. Providencia El Santo courtest of @Hickorynut it has a great salty component that some reviwers disliked, but I'm enjoying immensely. Muchas Gracias


Have you hit the second half yet?? There might be some caramel to go with that salt... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## GOT14U

brings back memories of my 600 HP 4 cylinder honda.....ya it was fun!...great smoke!


msmith1986 said:


> Sobremesa from @Gumby-cr while riding up to my shop with the wife. She wants the new head put on her Honda and I haven't been to the shop in several weeks. Thanks for the smoke bro, most around here know I love that PA flavor, especially the PA ligero in these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I've never had a yellow cake lol. If it was from me it might be a Honduran roll from a shop in Savannah. If so, those have started to smoke pretty good.


Honestly I think that Roll you sent me has a slightly darker wrapper and is in the cooler. Oh well someone sent me a yellow cake. I've started taking pics with senders names and keeping in a note file on my I Pad. So thanks whoever sent a yellow cake. Think I may have another one left.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Have you hit the second half yet?? There might be some caramel to go with that salt...
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Not yet, I had to set it down, cause apparently I was late for baby bathtime. Not used to being Mr Mom, but Val can't maneuver at all as you know. Just relit it and must say, this is a really good stick. The retro is great with just a little pepper zing. Next time cfed throws another promo up, a 5er may find my cart.


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Honestly I think that Roll you sent me has a slightly darker wrapper and is in the cooler. Oh well someone sent me a yellow cake. I've started taking pics with senders names and keeping in a note file on my I Pad. So thanks whoever sent a yellow cake. Think I may have another one left.


Yeah I have to take pics too or Ill never remember. I have some of those Hondurans with lighter wrappers too, but you're right I sent the darker one. Those have about 8mo on them post-purchase.


----------



## GOT14U

Thx @WNYTony
!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure who sent this one to me, damn good if you pair it with some Pennywise!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise

Chief Cool Arrow on a cool night, thanks for the idea @Dran!


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Chief Cool Arrow on a cool night, thanks for the idea @Dran!


I'm gonna have to try one of these soon

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what it is, other than a Pepin stick, but it looks fantastic! How was it?


----------



## WNYTony

Cloud Hopper tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Anastasia ~ courtesy of @ForMud ... pretty good stick... thanks brother


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Warped Wednesday









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## VegasPuffer

Partagas Black. I've had a couple of these and they start off great, but don't finish strong IMO. Shame, it's a nice oily wrapper and has solid construction but I'll likely avoid them for now.


----------



## Hickorynut

SLR Rothschild Maduro and Guatemalan...
#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti White Label with a med roast from Peru,


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> I don't know what it is, other than a Pepin stick, but it looks fantastic! How was it?


It is a Don Pipen Garcia 15th Anniversary. Comes in a neat coffin. I had one about a week about ago with a close friend, and was a great smoke!!!


----------



## haegejc

Started the morning off with a La Aroma De Cuba EE. I can not remember if I have ever had a La Aroma Cuba before. I will have more!! A bit stout for the first of the day though!!


----------



## huffer33

This is hitting the spot this morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise

haegejc said:


> It is a Don Pipen Garcia 15th Anniversary. Comes in a neat coffin. I had one about a week about ago with a close friend, and was a great smoke!!!


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Dran

DC Maximus, from @WNYTony using the eastern box pass as an excuse to beat on me. Velvety soft wrapper and tastes great! Have one more of these at home from @disco_potato.


----------



## ForMud

From last night......


----------



## PanzaVerde

A couple from last night

Ramon Bueso Olanch courtesy of @mpomario. I see why everybody likes them now. 









Punch Diablo. Pretty good stick


----------



## ForMud

haegejc said:


> Started the morning off with a La Aroma De Cuba EE. I can not remember if I have ever had a La Aroma Cuba before. I will have more!! A bit stout for the first of the day though!!


The first La Aroma I smoked was one of these. It had about a year and a half rest........Ordered a box the next day.


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Flor de Quintero Maduro graciously given to me by @curmudgeonista in the Eastern Pass. Great mild-med cigar Jack. Thanks, I enjoyed it!

Oh, check out the newly refinished ashtray fellas. Ain't she purdy? :vs_OMG:
She's been outta commission lately because the previous Polycrylic didn't hold up. I stripped it down, fixed a few issues, and refinished with 6 coats of Polyurethane; which should hold up much better.


----------



## Sprouthog

Rabidawise said:


> I don't know what it is, other than a Pepin stick, but it looks fantastic! How was it?


DPG 10th Ann 2013. Outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

LeatherNeck said:


> La Flor de Quintero Maduro graciously given to me by @curmudgeonista in the Eastern Pass. Great mild-med cigar Jack. Thanks, I enjoyed it!
> 
> Oh, check out the newly refinished ashtray fellas. Ain't she purdy? :vs_OMG:
> 
> She's been outta commission lately because the previous Polycrylic didn't hold up. I stripped it down, fixed a few issues, and refinished with 6 coats of Polyurethane; which should hold up much better.


Gorgeous!!! Now you've got me thinking about playing with different colored layers on the next batch!


----------



## greasemonger

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Fusion

This aged Gem for thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK

Davidoff Anniversario Special T

This stick is a masterpiece...


----------



## disco_potato

Still prefer the Cafe over any other Curivari lines I've had so far








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Smoking a Macanudo and drinking my go to IPA outside in this beautiful weather.
The Shape of Hops to Come! Wish I had a Heady Topper or Crusher but this will definitely do!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP Olde World Reserve with a cup of Costa Rican,







It been 5-6 years since I've had one of these, I don't remember being all that impressed with em then, only about 1/2" into it but so far much better than I remembered.


----------



## greasemonger

FYR maduro after finding out the wife needs arthroscopic surgery for an MCL repair. There goes the cigar budget for a little while. Guess I'm glad I snagged some EZ machine guns before that call came in.


----------



## Dran

Yikes! Good luck to the better half @greasemonger.


----------



## Pius X

Rabidawise said:


> greypilgrim76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked this lovely stick last night (another gift from @Rabidawise--thanks again, man!). I had inadvertently bent the stick a little in storage, which led to an interesting smoking experience. The first half had a tight draw and relatively little smoke, which kept the flavors pretty delicate (but tasty!), and then, once I smoked past the kink, it became a smoke/flavor bomb (which was also pretty nice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely want to try more Crux sticks!
> 
> View attachment 231948
> 
> 
> 
> I love those little things. Best of all, you can get 5ers on CM for around $15. I'm going to try the natural next time.
Click to expand...

I see the natural on cm for 15.96 shipped. Is that a good price? Stupid question, can you cut these in half and smoke two stogies like with toscanos? (Read a YouTube comment that you could)


----------



## Pius X

1 day of rest haha couldn't wait. Already delicous!


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


>


How was it? I got a box last week and still resting them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Pius X said:


> I see the natural on cm for 15.96 shipped. Is that a good price? Stupid question, can you cut these in half and smoke two stogies like with toscanos? (Read a YouTube comment that you could)


I have no actual experience doing so, but based on the stick itself, I really don't see why you couldn't. Both ends are closed, so a guillotine right in the middle would basically net you two nice cigarillos, I'd think.


----------



## Dran

greypilgrim76 said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the natural on cm for 15.96 shipped. Is that a good price? Stupid question, can you cut these in half and smoke two stogies like with toscanos? (Read a YouTube comment that you could)
> 
> 
> 
> I have no actual experience doing so, but based on the stick itself, I really don't see why you couldn't. Both ends are closed, so a guillotine right in the middle would basically net you two nice cigarillos, I'd think.
Click to expand...

 @Elizabeth10 has done just that, and reported positive results!


----------



## Pius X

Wow didnt even think of the Vcut on the CCA! How are you guys lighting these? I just toasted the tip with a match and started puffing.. Ive seen some people cut the tip and toast.. Not sure what's correct


----------



## Hickorynut

Thunder rollin in.....so more #ThriftyThursday it is. This Nica Libre Estelli Special is pretty dang good...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Crappy day at work, maybe this'll cheer me up.


----------



## cracker1397

BLTC bishops blend courtesy of @Olecharlie
This stick has a ton of flavor. So good! Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Dran said:


> @Elizabeth10 has done just that, and reported positive results!


Yup. Split into two 3.5"s and also into 3" and 4". Works perfectly.

I'm embarrassed to admit I never thought of just using a guillotine to split it. That's a much better idea than a razor blade.

As far as price - you can routinely find the 5-packs for under $10.

Or you can see if Famous has them as "free" with a certain $ purchase. Then find something you want on Monster that ships free. That item should count toward the $ minimum, but check. Then put in the code for the free Ninfas. Oh, and get 6% back thru Ebates.


----------



## Peapaw

Undercrown Maduro, it's alright. Not profile..... for now...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

haegejc said:


> How was it? I got a box last week and *still* resting them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah. A whole week? You're crazy man.

>



Pius X said:


> I see the natural on cm for 15.96 shipped. Is that a good price? Stupid question, can you cut these in half and smoke two stogies like with toscanos? (Read a YouTube comment that you could)


That's a good price if you're not getting anything else. They sometimes go down to $10-$11 range but don't come with free shipping. You'd have to get something else to get free shipping. 
The natural is the better stick IMO.


----------



## greasemonger

Savages


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> How was it? I got a box last week and still resting them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well constructed good burning stick... pretty good taste too... I like it for an every now and then smoke to mix it up a bit


----------



## Ewood

Got this guy from @selpo during the MAW, thanks brother!

Just bought a box of these so figured I should try one. The saying is buy before you try, right? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Ewood said:


> Got this guy from @selpo during the MAW, thanks brother!
> 
> Just bought a box of these so figured I should try one. The saying is buy before you try, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt you're having buyers remorse. Those things are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Left Hand Blurred Lines. Draw was tight and flavor was not my cup of tea but it smoked. At least it's burning good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> A couple from last night
> 
> Ramon Bueso Olanch courtesy of @mpomario. I see why everybody likes them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch Diablo. Pretty good stick


I can't take credit for the RBO. Maybe the punch though. Smoking one now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Crux Ninfamaniac from @Rabidawise for thrifty Thursday. These are too good for the price. Definitely gonna grab some next time CM has them on sale. 
Also, tried the dickman cut on this one. Very nice.


----------



## huffer33

When you accidentally make it through Thursday, but it still feels like Tuesday.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ewood

cracker1397 said:


> I doubt you're having buyers remorse. Those things are good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't want to reply too early but now that I'm into it some...this smoke is darn good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

It's freaking cold outside... supposed to snow overnight... but The Project doesn't seem to care


----------



## OneStrangeOne

K by Karen Berger,


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> K by Karen Berger,
> View attachment 232100


A lot of thought went into naming that smoke, didn't it? Lol!

Karen B: "Wonder what I should call my latest cigar blend?" 
Friend: "Well, your name starts with 'K' soooo just like...call it that." 
Karen B: "You are such a genius! I would have never thought of that."

(Blend #2 in the works) 
Karen B: "Wonder what I should call my newest cigar blend?" 
Friend: "Well, your last name starts with 'B'..........." :doh:


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> I can't take credit for the RBO. Maybe the punch though. Smoking one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup Mario your right. Thought I had my stuff in order but guess not . The Punch did come from you though. The Olancho came from @akpreacherplayz. Thanks for that Tim


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PanzaVerde said:


> Yup Mario your right. Thought I had my stuff in order but guess not . The Punch did come from you though. The Olancho came from @akpreacherplayz. Thanks for that Tim


Glad you enjoyed it brother!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

Anaconda. Love these, such an interesting profile. Thanks @Ewood










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ewood

Westside Threat said:


> Anaconda. Love these, such an interesting profile. Thanks @Ewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Glad you're enjoying it! Definitely unique, one of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Been a while since I've had a sobremesa... man these are so good..










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Dran said:


> DC Maximus, from @WNYTony using the eastern box pass as an excuse to beat on me. Velvety soft wrapper and tastes great! Have one more of these at home from @disco_potato


Are you implying that I need an excuse ? oke:

Curivari goodness !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> BLTC bishops blend courtesy of @Olecharlie
> This stick has a ton of flavor. So good! Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome, 
James Brown Rocks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio AF and Peruvian this morning,


----------



## cjmmm47

My first Man O' War, a Phalanx. Good flavor but not as strong as I anticipated










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> When you accidentally make it through Thursday, but it still feels like Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I can relate, still searching where I dropped the needle for my compass this week....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

Last night this San Lotano tunneled and had a bad burn had to cut and correct the burn through out the smoke. Had a great taste though


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a nice Fuente picked out, but it's raining and breezy....so....thanks to @kacey and the sunshine band for this Black Pearl Morado. If I had space I might put some of these away for another rainy day. Tasty and burning true!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

Starting off the day with a NUB café


----------



## msmith1986

A lot of Room 101 flying around here lately, so I'm starting my day with a 2018 Hit & Run II. Very nice so far, hopefully around Christmas they'll be even nicer. 38° and raining here so far this morning.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Post lunch time to relax.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don Carlos Eye of the Shark on this Finally Fuente Friday. Time to go grab my Modus...my fingers is a burnin'.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> A lot of thought went into naming that smoke, didn't it? Lol!
> 
> Karen B: "Wonder what I should call my latest cigar blend?"
> Friend: "Well, your name starts with 'K' soooo just like...call it that."
> Karen B: "You are such a genius! I would have never thought of that."
> 
> (Blend #2 in the works)
> Karen B: "Wonder what I should call my newest cigar blend?"
> Friend: "Well, your last name starts with 'B'..........." :doh:


LoL! As best as I can remember it named in honor of her father or grandfather, something like that. It's a damn fine smoke whatever she calls it!


----------



## Archun

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, check out the newly refinished ashtray fellas. Ain't she purdy? :vs_OMG:
> She's been outta commission lately because the previous Polycrylic didn't hold up. I stripped it down, fixed a few issues, and refinished with 6 coats of Polyurethane; which should hold up much better.


Dont know about the cigar, but that is one hell of an amazing ashtray!!!! Good job
Would love to get one...:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

View attachment 232132


----------



## greasemonger

Graham crackers mmm


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Very smooth


----------



## Fusion

Cant let @greasemonger smoke alone:grin2:


----------



## haegejc

It has not been a great week, so I was so happy to see Friday... Fuente Friday especially :serious: Don Carlos


----------



## haegejc

And # 2 Fuente!!


----------



## Pandyboy

Nub o'clock
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Pandyboy said:


> Nub o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Now that's neat!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

haegejc said:


> Now that's neat!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

LeatherNeck said:


> La Flor de Quintero Maduro graciously given to me by @curmudgeonista in the Eastern Pass. Great mild-med cigar Jack. Thanks, I enjoyed it!
> 
> Oh, check out the newly refinished ashtray fellas. Ain't she purdy? :vs_OMG:
> She's been outta commission lately because the previous Polycrylic didn't hold up. I stripped it down, fixed a few issues, and refinished with 6 coats of Polyurethane; which should hold up much better.


Wow! Beautiful work @LeatherNeck !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Prf5415

Pandyboy said:


> Nub o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Where did you get that stand it's so awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Prf5415 said:


> Where did you get that stand it's so awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A guy who does laser engraving made it for me as a gift. He doesn't sell them. Www.laserus.co.uk is the guy, he does some great stuff including a hip flask with a cigar stand attached.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

My go to...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A rather large Fuente from @JohnBrody15 from last years Christmas Secret Santa. Many of you here know I smoke mostly full bodied sticks so this was a nice change of pace. Thanks again sir :grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

AVO 30th.


----------



## Olecharlie

3 days without a cigar, a toast with a bulleit Bourbon seems appropriate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mombacho Cosecha at the lounge.

Wonderfully complex and enjoyable cigar.

Wife says "Hi" @UBC03 









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger

Sawed off maduro. Much better draw on this one than the first habano version I had.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto circa 2005 for Fuente Friday.
13 years have not stolen anything from this cigar. I'm about halfway in at this point and it is just divine. Smooth retro with sweet, creamy smoke. Medium bodied thus far and picking up a bit as it goes. Warm baking spices with caramel and just a hint of white pepper. I am savoring every puff. Breaking out the modus to make sure I get every last draw.


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto circa 2005 for Fuente Friday.
> 13 years have not stolen anything from this cigar. I'm about halfway in at this point and it is just divine. Smooth retro with sweet, creamy smoke. Medium bodied thus far and picking up a bit as it goes. Warm baking spices with caramel and just a hint of white pepper. I am savoring every puff. Breaking out the modus to make sure I get every last draw.


Wow. I bet that is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Wow. I bet that is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. Currently nubbing it. Sad to see it go. Wish I had more of them. It was a real pleasure.


----------



## Olecharlie

Round II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto circa 2005 for Fuente Friday.
> 13 years have not stolen anything from this cigar. I'm about halfway in at this point and it is just divine. Smooth retro with sweet, creamy smoke. Medium bodied thus far and picking up a bit as it goes. Warm baking spices with caramel and just a hint of white pepper. I am savoring every puff. Breaking out the modus to make sure I get every last draw.


Yummy, sounds great!


----------



## BOSSTANK

In the garage practicing my smoke rings... too cold outside tonight

The Millennium is a little to much pepper for my liking, I'll stick with the Aniversario


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## S&W

Last night...


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ FHK courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band for EZ Saturday with Amber Sunrise.....this one is gonna need some Modus action I think...Note to self, not a coffee cigar. This one is destined to be paired with Bourbon or Whiskey..the oak is strong!.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

29 Deg this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

JFR Lunatic and Man O' War Armada corona

The Lunatic wasn't bad but needs rest. This was the 4.7 x 70... still a monster, but I've also got the 8x80 grand daddy sitting and resting as well... taking that one out to the deer stand with me next weekend.

The MOW was very enjoyable, not near the pepper bomb I was expecting



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

EZ Eminence courtesy of @akpreacherplayz thank you. I hope this is as good as all the sticks you bombed me with. Thanks again Brother.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I smoked these two last night at The Big Smoke:
Balmoral Connecticut 
&
Fume d' Amour








Both were excellent. Construction and draw was perfect. Never had to touch up or relight.

Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cake & Coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

Go big or go home!...well I am home..so....
Courtesy of @Olecharlie....on a sunny Saturday!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## tazdvl

Sitting in the morning seminars at the Big Smoke.

Smoking one of my acquisitions from last night.









Taz


----------



## WNYTony

Sitting outside the hotel in the car so I can listen to the college hoop game back home and smoke this Kristoff corona


----------



## mpomario

Today at the CI super store in the Colony with Robert Holt of Southern Draw.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

LFD Box Press and an 8oz Rusty Nail.


----------



## mpomario

Keeping it rolling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

So I got my first fiver of Padrón Londres naturals yesterday. I should've put all five away for a long rest, but I had to try one last night, since it was my first Padrón. If this is what they taste like straight out of the shipping box, I can't wait to see how they turn out with a little age on them! (I ordered a fiver of the maduros, too, so I'll probably try one of those soon, too, and then let them age with their natural cousins for a bit.) I'm a Padrón fan (or as much of one as I can be after one smoke)!


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro while it was raining here yesterday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice Tatuaje Havana VI on this nice and cool afternoon.


----------



## Archun

First one out of the jar, after a 2-month resting period.
Smooth, AMAZING cigar


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed a HC Black Maduro courtesy of @TexaSmoke at the car show today with a couple of friends.


----------



## Scotchpig

Yellow cake by the fire with a generous gulp of Macallans 12. Geez it's chilly.

Thanks @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Classic Covers 45,


----------



## Fusion

The Project


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> First one out of the jar, after a 2-month resting period.
> Smooth, AMAZING cigar


I need one of them jars in my life


----------



## greasemonger

Bearded Chef. Dang these guys are good.


----------



## msmith1986

Avanti vanilla on the way to dinner, and G Maduro box after dinner.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

So happy the weather has cooled off. Been missing be able to sit around a good fire

Last night







@mpomario Thanks for this one Mario, I enjoyed it.

Tonight








Finally had to break down and smoke this one. Been hearing so many good things about it


----------



## Jankjr

Getting cold in VA this evening. Le Careme courtesy of @TexaSmoke!


----------



## greasemonger

Quadrata


----------



## memp2atl85

Enjoying my first Padron 1964 at the lounge. Not bad at all

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Event,


----------



## csk415

Thanks @Dran


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @GOT14U










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Quadrata


Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After dinner smoke with my Cuban friends family. Not an AB fan but this is a solid Maduro courtesy of @Pius X in a trade, thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Black Honey & bba Eurly Darkness with vanilla and cherry. Both are outstanding. Thx @jankr for the stick










Sent from the Westside


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Daaaang! Glad I bought a box!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT and a Peruvian medium roast on a chilly Sunday morning,


----------



## cjmmm47

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How'd you like this guy? I'm more of a maduro guy, but I think I liked this one more than the maduro in this case


----------



## cjmmm47

Sunday morning at the shop round one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Seemed like a Double VCut CAO Brazilia GOL kinda morning.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

26 degrees, a Habano and hot coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

I've always been a fan of AJ Fernandez last call Maduro, even right off the truck, but not so much for the habano. I bought this one last year, and it has almost a full year on it now, and it makes me reconsider my assessment of this cigar. Perhaps rott they have too much bite for me, but this one after rest is fantastic. Another lesson in cigars has been learned for me today, and makes me glad that I have a few different sticks that I could see potential in but didn't really enjoy my first round with. So today's smoke.. AJ Fernandez last call habano.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Archun said:


> First one out of the jar, after a 2-month resting period.
> Smooth, AMAZING cigar


Buenos días,

Not familiar with that cigar, exactly what is it?


----------



## SilkyJ

Gloria de Leon from the eastern pass.


----------



## cjmmm47

Round 2... Man O' War Little Devil










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Brisk but the Wind stopped blowing and it's sunny out.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Pag#11

Umbagog from @Matfam1 noob pif trade many months ago. Thank you very tasty stick indeed. Glad to see you back around, I know you been busy with the house and all.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

LLTK Harem courtesy of @Gumby-cr
Excellent little stick sir, many thanks


----------



## cjmmm47

Round 3... Diesel Unholy Shorty. Like the torpedos better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Yummy even with a cracked wrapper


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## memp2atl85

To start the day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Local B&M house blend.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

cjmmm47 said:


> How'd you like this guy? I'm more of a maduro guy, but I think I liked this one more than the maduro in this case


Loved it, gonna have to buy a box I think!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

Cameroon and rest of Chocolate stout (that didn't go in chilli)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's been a long time since I smoked one of these, Hey there still good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo Diploma Natural with a cup of Puerto Rican,







6 + years of rest and still a pepper bomb


----------



## Jankjr

Green Hornet cut with my replacement Xikar. Thanks to @UBC03 for motivating me to ship the old malfunctioning one back, after 14 years in a junk drawer, for a new model. The new one cuts great!


----------



## disco_potato

Jankjr said:


> Green Hornet cut with my replacement Xikar. Thanks to @UBC03 for motivating me to ship the old malfunctioning one back, after 14 years in a junk drawer, for a new model. The new one cuts great!


Hey, can I get some motivation to ship my XO out for a replacement? Thanks.:vs_mad:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PanzaVerde

Overcast and chilly today by won't stop be from enjoying a good smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

One of the best smokes I've had lately.


----------



## ScottyB

After dinner Cami.


----------



## mpomario

Cherry GOTF SDW. For science. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Givin myself some McLovin...Cfed that is 
These are very EZ and I wish ida bought a bunch more. 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Elizabeth10

My experiments chopping Ninfamaniacs in half led to a near-uncontrollable urge to try dismembering another stick. Fortunately, I had a few Ave Maria Salomons lying around. At 7.1" long and pointy on both ends, it seemed like an ideal victim. As you can see in the first picture, it's not symmetrical. I elected to cut it exactly in half anyway. 

The first wrinkle was that my trusty X2's hole wasn't big enough to get to the mid-point. Luckily, my cheapo cutter made a nice clean cut. Except...massive wrapper phail! I decided that it was too big a job for my trusty lip gloss or the weaksauce bottle of brush-on glue that I picked up from Famous. Some pectin cigar glue fixed things right up. 

I put the big half aside to dry and lit up my newly minted mini-pyramid. So far so good. It's burning fine, and tastes pretty much like any other Ave Maria, albeit a bit flatter. That could just be my imagination, though. I'll let you know how the other half goes.


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> One of the best smokes I've had lately.
> View attachment 232310


What is it?


----------



## Westside Threat

6th anniversary & a DIPA.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## S&W

Burn issues from start to an early finish. I'm not a picky smoker but this ones a cull for me.


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Alma Fuerte. So good. I now wish I didn't split the box with a friend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best smokes I've had lately.
> View attachment 232310
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...

Crowned Heads Court Reserve


----------



## GOT14U

Celebration smoke today! My boy kicked some butt in his comp today!......damn these are phenoms!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

First one of these. Not to bad.


----------



## Peapaw

Went to the local Cbar for a smoke. I liked it, good burn, but didn't produce much smoke.

I'm pretty much just throwing darts and picking what grabs my attention.

I didn't make it to the My Father event last night. I didn't get in until 5:00 and not having slept much the night before or eaten much yesterday I was more interested in eating and sleeping.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran

Peapaw said:


>


Nice band!


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 shorties today. Royal Danish Ligero from @Hickorynut :grin2: and a Viaje Skull and Bones.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

Tonight's drink AND smoke are courtesy of @TexaSmoke

The smoke: DE Undercrown Maduro
The drink: Makers Mark Cask Strength

So far both are really good. Thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Nice cheap, trusty, well rested Oliva O. Not bad now that the Mr. Mom chores are done.


----------



## GOT14U

Next !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Pinolero,


----------



## Rabidawise

Starting off pretty good! Especially since I picked up a sampler for $15 (I think).


----------



## Rabidawise

It may not be the most complex stick, but it's smoking like a champ! Perfect ash!


----------



## Elizabeth10

Admittedly, this is a whole heck of a lot nicer than a half of an Ave Maria.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> 2 shorties today. Royal Danish Ligero from @Hickorynut :grin2: and a Viaje Skull and Bones.


That Viaje is a stout little smoke! Yum...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## GOT14U

Country road!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Pure dominican habano! Been wanting to try these, it's got potential but too young right now.


----------



## Pius X

Elizabeth10 said:


> Admittedly, this is a whole heck of a lot nicer than a half of an Ave Maria.


does it taste like chocolate suffle?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

haegejc said:


> Plasencia Alma Fuente. So good. I now wish I didn't split the box with a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Spanish that means 'strong soul'. I've never heard of that one, now I must hunt them down.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy, cold dark....and Monday.....yeccch!
Diesel UHC and Portside Black....I think I see the sun.. 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguan Overrun Panatela









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

The Liga T52 Belicoso was Friday nights treat but had some wrapper issues. and the Joya De Nicaragua CC Especial toro was fantastic!!


----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite Nub and drinking Jim's Organic this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

The only thing bad about not getting on a computer on the weekends ( Self imposed ) Is I have to go back 12 pages to get caught back up from Fri.......

I love this small size ( 5.5 x 42 ) for the taste and it's a quick smoke, I just wish BLTC would make the rest of their sticks in this size.


----------



## Archun

Olecharlie said:


> Buenos días,
> Not familiar with that cigar, exactly what is it?


These are the DAVIDOFF DIADEMAS FINAS LIMITED EDITION 50TH ANNIVERSARY. They come in tens, inside a ceramic jar that comes in 4 different designs.


BOSSTANK said:


> I need one of them jars in my life


You definitely do Bro.


----------



## greasemonger

Londres Maduro on this miserable Monday


----------



## msmith1986

ForMud said:


> The only thing bad about not getting on a computer on the weekends ( Self imposed ) Is I have to go back 12 pages to get caught back up from Fri.......
> 
> I love this small size ( 5.5 x 42 ) for the taste and it's a quick smoke, I just wish BLTC would make the rest of their sticks in this size.
> 
> View attachment 232364


The BWS Rorschach is smaller and quicker than that corona size, and is super guuuuuuud.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Argentum on the way to take my wife to a doctor appt. #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Pius X said:


> does it taste like chocolate suffle?


Not literally, but yeah. Crowned Heads achieved their goal for sure. I swore off sweets in July,* and this is the closest thing to dessert in a cigar that I've experienced.

The Le Careme has a pronounced sweetness and is unusually smooth. I hadn't noticed its distinct lack of pepper in previous go-rounds, but after seeing that Small Batch's new pepperless sampler includes it I paid more attention this time. The elegant band and presentation complement the French souffle theme perfectly too.

* a couple of weeks after I started with the cigars. Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> A rather large Fuente from @JohnBrody15 from last years Christmas Secret Santa. Many of you here know I smoke mostly full bodied sticks so this was a nice change of pace. Thanks again sir :grin2:


I'm glad you enjoyed a little change of pace 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Several more from rainy Saturday and Sunday in Houston.


My first Asylum I like it, one of my favorite Todos Las Dias


----------



## ForMud

msmith1986 said:


> The BWS Rorschach is smaller and quicker than that corona size, and is super guuuuuuud.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll put them on my "Ever growing, never ending" list of sticks I have to try.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

This under filled Home roll, still smokes good


----------



## BOSSTANK

BMB ~ CT


----------



## huffer33

I forgot exactly what I got these for on cbid, but finally trying one now I have to say they were a steal.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

I don't smoke much AB stuff or keep many around, but this one was pretty good, and I think it came from @Scotchpig. These punch in just under the Prensado and Maxx. Thanks Scott.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

msmith1986 said:


> I don't smoke much AB stuff or keep many around, but this one was pretty good, and I think it came from @Scotchpig. These punch in just under the Prensado and Maxx. Thanks Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed! I like them too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks again @WNYTony :grin2: Yep this one's a good one too :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

A BV560 while wrapping some home rolls


----------



## Alrightdriver

Elizabeth10 said:


> Admittedly, this is a whole heck of a lot nicer than a half of an Ave Maria.


Those are good.. might have to go digging I know I have one or 2 hiding somewhere lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

greasemonger said:


> Londres Maduro on this miserable Monday


My favorite of that line. Great smoke and great price.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

It is cold in Houston tonight we are not use to this. Enjoying an Oliva O.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Maduro Monday


----------



## ScottyB

Surprised to find this one, thought I was out.


----------



## greasemonger

H.E. by D.E.


----------



## g1k

Two from this past weekend.

AC Mr.Brownstone









and a Chief Cool Arrow from a box split with @Pius X. Good stick!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ryan


----------



## Elizabeth10

This one REALLY took me by surprise. This ugly-looking stick that showed up in some random bargain sampler or another turned out to be one of the best I've had. If the Le Careme is a chocolate souffle, this is a light chocolate mousse with whipped cream on top. And by whipped cream I mean heavy cream whipped by hand with a whisk in a copper bowl. It was THAT creamy. Just wonderful.


----------



## WNYTony

Petite Caz on my drive home from the Kentucky visit










At Ease Air Force, courtesy of a great SOTL elsewhere, tonight to celebrate Veteran's Day


----------



## BOSSTANK

Aganorsa Leaf ~ Casa Fernandez

Something new for me, currently under review...

_"Expect flavors of creamed coffee, caramel, vanilla, black pepper, baking spice, brown sugar. Additional notes of cedar wood, tanned leather, dark chocolate, butter, and anise. It's so complex, so smooth, and so delicious."_

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/aganorsa-arsenio-tribute?variant=20548957241402


----------



## BOSSTANK

^^^
This cigar was so good I wrote a small review in the "cigars that wowed you" thread.
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5528754#post5528754


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra, it's freaking cold this morning &#128533;


----------



## Madderduro

nasty fritas on a rainy morning...really liking these lil smokes...very tasty


----------



## Hickorynut

My last Bat. A bit over a year on it, and it is better than ROTT..but not blowing my skirt up...with Costa Rican.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> ^^^
> This cigar was so good I wrote a small review in the "cigars that wowed you" thread.
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5528754#post5528754


 Aganorsa 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> H.E. by D.E.


And? Full steam ahead or hoist the Jolly Roger?

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> And? Full steam ahead or hoist the Jolly Roger?
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


It fell apart on me again, unravelling half way up to the band and shed its cap too this time. Stored 65rh and about 67 deg F. I gave up with about 3" left. Looking at its raggedy remains in the tray now. Granted, the weather is the same here as it is there. Hopefully the Miami oscuro wrapper fares better.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying a Milk and cookies from EZ this morning, nice and smooth tons of vanilla !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## BOSSTANK

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoying a Milk and cookies from EZ this morning, nice and smooth tons of vanilla !
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I've been looking at mine for 13 days now wanting to smoke one so bad... :vs_OMG:


----------



## JtAv8tor

BOSSTANK said:


> I've been looking at mine for 13 days now wanting to smoke one so bad... :vs_OMG:


Half way through now, vanilla, Carmel, and cinnamon....still very smooth and good wishing I had done more than a 10 pack of them

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## S&W

Last night....


----------



## huffer33

I was afraid these were expired but no complaints.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

Nothing remarkable, just a good solid smoke......


----------



## Dran

Crux Passport, another great stick gifted to me by @WNYTony! Thanks again!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i visited these, still a great smoke


----------



## huffer33

They call it stormy Monday
But Tuesday's just as bad









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

Fusion said:


> Been a while since i visited these, still a great smoke


I sent @S&W one of these in the NOOB PIF, I meant to keep it for myself. 
Oh well, I already have more sticks than I ever thought I'd have at one time with more on the way from multiple sources. 
Ha. I'm winning.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SilkyJ

Nub Cameroon 
I'm beginning to think cameroon wrappers just aren't my thing. Never had one that I really didn't like but never had one that I thought was great either.


----------



## Fusion

Peapaw said:


> I sent @*S&W* one of these in the NOOB PIF, I meant to keep it for myself.
> Oh well, I already have more sticks than I ever thought I'd have at one time with more on the way from multiple sources.
> Ha. I'm winning.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


CP has a 10 pack on sale right now for $38.44 shipped, only the Connecticut but for me thats the best one
https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-brand-tenski-sale.html


----------



## csk415




----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> I sent @S&W one of these in the NOOB PIF, I meant to keep it for myself.
> Oh well, I already have more sticks than I ever thought I'd have at one time with more on the way from multiple sources.
> Ha. I'm winning.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


LOL- yeah that would've been a good keeper. You really hooked me up on the Illusione. I'm having a hard time letting them hang out and get to the proper RH. They've been in there calling my name for a couple of weeks- that's better than I usually do!


----------



## Dran

@S&W, the trick is to get so many cigars that you can't possibly smoke them all before they reach proper Rh, and then keep buying, so that more are reaching proper while you smome the ones already there!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Dran said:


> @S&W, the trick is to get so many cigars that you can't possibly smoke them all before they reach proper Rh, and then keep buying, so that more are reaching proper while you smome the ones already there!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'm getting there.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> I'm getting there.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Lol, I remember telling myself "I'll never have 200 cigars". Boy that didn't last long!


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, I remember telling myself "I'll never have 200 cigars". Boy that didn't last long!


Yeah, I think I said on here somewhere that I'd never have enough to need a hawkador but I'm thinking of going ahead and pull the trigger on the one in my Amazon shopping cart.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Got a killer deal on these 2015 Eastern Standard Cakewalk at the B&M. Good smoke and nice size.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> Yeah, I think I said on here somewhere that I'd never have enough to need a hawkador but I'm thinking of going ahead and pull the trigger on the one in my Amazon shopping cart.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I'd recommend it!


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Exclusive Series Stogies H-Town









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

A Kristoff Pistoff.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Pius X

Felt like I had to have something good today. The 64 natural is my favorite cigar, first time with the robusto size. Love the coronas


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, I remember telling myself "I'll never have 200 cigars". Boy that didn't last long!


No doubt.. this place gives you a bad case of acquisition disorder. Lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Peapaw said:


> A Kristoff Pistoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Infused to powerhouse in like 3 weeks! Even I haven't crossed that bridge yet! How was it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 7th Reserva with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## greasemonger

Chores done, baby in bed, time for another killer B&M deal. The King is Dead in "broken sword" (corona) from 2014 $4.95 each plus buy 3 get 1 free ($3.75 ea which is cheap for this shop).


----------



## Peapaw

Dran said:


> Infused to powerhouse in like 3 weeks! Even I haven't crossed that bridge yet! How was it?


Lol, well I'm not done with infused yet.

It was good, I'll likely buy more but I'll let them rest a bit as that one was ROTT.
I had trouble keeping it lit but that was probably more me than anything. As far as flavors? I don't know. My palate still doesn't discern flavors. So...

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## VegasPuffer

I hear so much about them I had to try.. La Gloria Cubana Serie R. My first one of these, some nice pros and some cons so I'm still undecided how I feel about 'em.


----------



## Rondo

Chief Cool Arrow








from the confines of the Man Shed


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hoo Boy! LFD Digger Maduro. 8 1/2" x 60. I think I might have overdid it when I picked this up last month :vs_laugh:


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Chief Cool Arrow
> 
> View attachment 232450
> 
> 
> from the confines of the Man Shed


I've smoked four from the box I ordered and I still can't quite convince myself I like them. Cigar season is about over for me so maybe I'll have a new perspective in the spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

Diamond Crown JC from @disco_potato with a few fingers of Tullamore Dew after a long day of laying floors.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night

Round 1









Round 2









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had time for one more small smoke tonight, so I pulled out this little 3.5x46 Flores from @WNYTony
Really tasty little stick paired with a Founders Sumatra Mountain.


----------



## Rabidawise

It's a two burner kinda night in Memphis. It's 29 outside with a chance of light snow tomorrow (yeah right). A Cain and some Knob Creek to help keep warm.


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> Had time for one more small smoke tonight, so I pulled out this little 3.5x46 Flores from @*WNYTony*
> Really tasty little stick paired with a Founders Sumatra Mountain.


Is that 4 caps I'm seeing or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Is that 4 caps I'm seeing or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Totally 4 caps. I couldn't believe it when I went to cut it. Looked like a green hornet! Haha


----------



## WNYTony

Black Corona Gorda


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ccom American Label and Sumatra 27* this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

More wet than cold here....but still miserable... Hoping my Iron Bean order gets here soon!

JDN Antano and Portside...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hoo Boy! LFD Digger Maduro. 8 1/2" x 60. I think I might have overdid it when I picked this up last month :vs_laugh:


Save money and buy the family pack they said..... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Cracker Crumbs waiting on laundry to finish


----------



## cjmmm47

Oliva Serie O Maduro. Very good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

From Skye @Westside Threat if I recall correctly. I never really got into punches but this one is quite good. Definitely on the full side but I needed a kick after getting my permanent Crown installed this morning. 37 degrees here but it doesn't feel bad in the Dead Calm


haegejc said:


> Tatuaje Exclusive Series Stogies H-Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I quite enjoyed the one I had recently









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

curivari sun grown maduro...the one b&m still has boxes of curivari samplers ive almost got a humidor filled with em now...all good smokes the connies ain't even half bad


----------



## LeatherNeck

Absolutely wonderful Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 on this chilly Wednesday. Happy HUMP DAAAYYY!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Save money and buy the family pack they said.....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I was 2 hours and 55 minutes in and still had 2 inches left. I put it down out of boredom. Taste was still good but at almost 3 hours that's pushing my patience for 1 cigar.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> I was 2 hours and 55 minutes in and still had 2 inches left. I put it down out of boredom. Taste was still good but at almost 3 hours that's pushing my patience for 1 cigar.


You are a better man than I am. I get bored at the 90 minute mark, so I never stock bigger than a toro.


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> You are a better man than I am. I get bored at the 90 minute mark, so I never stock bigger than a toro.


I just received part of my latest order and had to go back and see if I had really ordered a 7.5 x 60... and yes I did. Good thing it is a box split with friends. Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. too funny.


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> I just received part of my latest order and had to go back and see if I had really ordered a 7.5 x 60... and yes I did. Good thing it is a box split with friends. Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. too funny.


Good smokes, even though I'd likely only smoke half of it. Lol


----------



## Imthedude

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, I remember telling myself "I'll never have 200 cigars". Boy that didn't last long!


Me too! My 75er is about full!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

While take the dogs for a walk in the woods. Been wanting to try one of theses for a while now. Not box worthy, but I can see getting a couple fivers in the near future.


----------



## Fusion

Had to Google this one from a "Dog Rocket sale" off @GOT14U, apart from it looking like it was rolled by an apprentice, this was one great smoke, Sinistro Habana Vieja Lancero


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Milk & Cookies

I think this is the first time it has ever snowed on my birthday. Still very light snow falling now, but not sticking.


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> EZ Milk & Cookies
> 
> I think this is the first time it has ever snowed on my birthday. Still very light snow falling now, but not sticking.


Happy birthday!

That is a really sweet setup... I don't know if I could handle the bugs but I don't see running around in that swamp ever getting boring.

Starting to sleet here and I have my fingers crossed with the predicted icing.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> EZ Milk & Cookies
> 
> I think this is the first time it has ever snowed on my birthday. Still very light snow falling now, but not sticking.


Happy Birthday Boss! It's been sleeting and spitting snow flurries all day in Memphis. I think our high for the day was 35. This should make the drive home fun!


----------



## Pag#11

Oliva Connecticut on my lunch break at the Cigar warehouse in sherman oaks. Very cool lounge was even offered a free cup of coffee. 
Happy Birthday @BOSSTANK























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

AJ Connie. Sweet, creamy, tons of smoke, medium body - I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## memp2atl85

Kristoff Vengeance









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD Double Ligero at HOUSTON Flying Saucer with a double IPA. Kind of chilly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

haegejc said:


> LFD Double Ligero at HOUSTON Flying Saucer with a double IPA. Kind of chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another Saucer fan! Alright! Are you a UFO Club member?


----------



## haegejc

Yes. Working on plate #6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cain F Nub riding with the wife up to the shop to work on her car for an hour or 2. The F is for my wife driving and my back hurting.....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First Smoking Monk. This one is the American IPA. Pretty mild.









Taz


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Opportunity for a mid week smoke, this one is tasting awfully good right now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I'm not sure where it came from, I don't have it listed in my inventory.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Pius X

Fuente magnum R. Not a fan of big RGs but haven't had a bad Fuente yet! Delicious, 3mo rest on this the oldest I have.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Freezing my butt off in 33 degree weather right now having a Bandidos Smooth and Sweet cigarillo. Is that against the code to smoke these if I'm freezing my balls off?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Freezing my baws off out here... 30F


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Hoo Boy! LFD Digger Maduro. 8 1/2" x 60. I think I might have overdid it when I picked this up last month :vs_laugh:


I smoked that cigar a few days ago and it was very good!


----------



## cracker1397

This great stick courtesy of @curmudgeonista










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> I'm not sure where it came from, I don't have it listed in my inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


And maybe that's a good thing... it's bitter, that's the best way I can describe it.

Good even burn and a good draw though. I think it's one of the first I didn't have to relight.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

The Griffin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

My Father La Gran Oferta from @Rabidawise with a Founders Sumatra Mountain


----------



## WNYTony

Court Reserve - so good !


----------



## Hickorynut

Just got back from running calls...I'm wet, tired and cold. Diggin in the @Gumby-cr Tupper and found this Caldwell for a calm down. Its perfect with a cup o joe!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Pius X said:


> Fuente magnum R. Not a fan of big RGs but haven't had a bad Fuente yet! Delicious, 3mo rest on this the oldest I have.
> View attachment 232520


Get the R44 it's the best.....R52 is all right also..... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> EZ Milk & Cookies
> 
> I think this is the first time it has ever snowed on my birthday. Still very light snow falling now, but not sticking.


Happy Birthday ya Swamp Rat (Belated of course...)

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EC Covenant with Sumatra,


----------



## VegasPuffer

The last Punch LC in my humidor.


----------



## huffer33

Still raining but just above freezing now so I think it's starting to take the ice away.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

Always a good smoke....


----------



## Peapaw

A traffic jam seemed like a good time to mlm burn one.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rabidawise

haegejc said:


> Yes. Working on plate #6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! I got my first plate last year. You've got me beat! My hats off to you sir!


----------



## Hickorynut

Trying to get back on track after a looonnnng night.

RB Genesis Project and Sumatran









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> EZ Milk & Cookies
> 
> I think this is the first time it has ever snowed on my birthday. Still very light snow falling now, but not sticking.


Happy Birthday Bro!:vs_cake:


----------



## disco_potato

30 minutes later we've got an inch of snow. Can't catch a break.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> A traffic jam seemed like a good time to mlm burn one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I've found that's a great time to smoke. It helps me stop getting aggravated.


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez Original for thrifty Thursday


----------



## Peapaw

ForMud said:


> I've found that's a great time to smoke. It helps me stop getting aggravated.


I already had a stress headache from dealing with an idiot at the truck stop fuel desk.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Madderduro

28° and snowing....it ain't bad there's no wind and the porch is covered...smoking an asylum watching the snow plows


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Looks like a Post BD Celebration!

Happy Belated BIRTHDAY young man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

This was a Undercrown Belicoso but had to cut so much off to get past a split in the wrapper and a hard draw. Still one of my favorite sticks even though I have had some consistency issues with DE the past few purchases.


----------



## csk415

Burn got off on me but I'm doing some outside work and don't care to fix it. Other than that it's smoking just fine.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ever have one of those days where nothing goes right? Todays that day for me. Haha

EZ Milk & Cookies should make it all go away...


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Had to Google this one from a "Dog Rocket sale" off @GOT14U, apart from it looking like it was rolled by an apprentice, this was one great smoke, Sinistro Habana Vieja Lancero


Glad you liked it man...great price point and a good stick with some time I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Needed this after dealing with engineers and truss designers along with jacka$$ home building superintendents this week...but I did get two 4000 sqft model homes framed and passed all inspections this week! Time for a stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cruzado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Lancero with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Peapaw

I actually tasted a slight hint of nuttiness in this one... kinda stuck up on me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Craft! Needed a kick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cain F Lancero with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 232584


That sounds delicious. One extreme to the other I guess, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

#thriftythursday : Factory Throwout #49 resting in my Goodwill find of the day. Got a set of 6 acacia wood corn cob trays with end holders (perfect nubbers, set of 6 trays and 12 holders) for $2.59 total to make for a very nice set of 2 finger ash trays lmao. Also found a 12" RevereWare skillet for less than $3 and a brass tray/bowl for $1.91 with nice patina. Score!!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Needed this after dealing with engineers and truss designers along with jacka$$ home building superintendents this week...but I did get two 4000 sqft model homes framed and passed all inspections this week! Time for a stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yela mullet mohawk! Nice choice!


----------



## Rabidawise

A little Delirium after a crazy day at work!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Yela mullet mohawk! Nice choice!


I dig it as well .... has the punk with the ska and the hip hop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Currently smoking a Mexican Hot Chocolate from Cigar federation. Pretty tasty.


----------



## haegejc

Gurkha Ghost.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

AJ Fallen Angel on my evening walk. Glad tmrw is Friday









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

This is what I smoked last Saturday for the Marine Corps birthday.


----------



## SilkyJ

Matilde Oscura from the eastern pass. It's a little cold outside but I had to get in at least one good smoke today. And also start loading up on the coffee, leaving for Georgia in a couple hours.


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2: Punch After Dinner Maduro lonsdale. Getting my Throwback Thursday on watching Ready Player One. Not as good as the book, but still a fun watch!


----------



## Westside Threat

Didn't care for this cigar two years ago. Now with 2.5 years on it, I'm liking it a lot more! Paired with some Ben Nevis 22










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Pantheon Solaris


----------



## OneStrangeOne

J Fuego The Judge with Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

ForMud said:


> A couple from yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 231942
> 
> 
> View attachment 231944


How are the series o? Loved the v was wondering how these compared...


----------



## Hickorynut

AF Chateau King with a Chickory Blend Joe on #FuenteFriday










Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## tazdvl

Morning smoke. Not one of my favorite sticks, but somebody has to smoke it. This one has 6 months of rest.








Yes, that is a split in the foot, but it didn't effect the burn. The split was probably my fault. This one has been bouncing around in my Pelican case humidor for about 2 months.

Taz


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Cromagnon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time for this one, fantastic smoke.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK

BMB ~ CT


----------



## greasemonger

Tabernacle Havana Seed CT hangin with @*SilkyJ* up in my neck of the woods. Damn good time and as a bonus, he bombed me with a sick handful of sticks I've been really wanting to try (CHC Reserve, Cabaiguan, Cigar Factory which is super cool btw, and the A. Flores corojo). Thanks again brother and have fun at the game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Fusion

Anejo for Fuente Friday


----------



## SilkyJ

Had a Proper smoke with @greasemonger today . I enjoyed the company, just wish I could make it up here more often. And about the bombing, he fired the first shot and definitely brought more ammo. I'll be back next year if not before. GO DAWGS!


----------



## kacey

AF Eye of the Shark for my first relaxed smoke in about 2 weeks.
One more week of boot camp down, 2 frauds caught. Now if I can just get my surviving IC's to produce the necessary work.
Happy Friday everyone
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I decided it was about time I give this one a try









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

This was last nights smoke, first time I detected a little flavor in a cigar. Kinda surprised me, I wasn't expecting it.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Souther Draw Jacobs Ladder. Ton of smoke enjoying this one a lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Aganorsa Leaf ~ Arsenio Ramos Tribute ~ Casa Fernandez

Awesome stick... creamed coffee/buttered popcorn


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate








from the confines of the man shed


----------



## Pius X

Don Thomas Conn from brother @kacey. Love the lonsdale size! Thanks bud


----------



## Prf5415

LFD Colorado oscuro with some dewars on this cold evening. Making due with an electric patio heater for now and going to need another one for when it gets real cold. Dam hoa won't let me use propane on my patio.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

CAO America tonight.


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Sawed Off Shotgun and Malcallan Rare Cask after a hard week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

I tried to smoke a La Riqueza but it misbehaved badly, so switched to this A. Flores 2006 Corojo from @SilkyJ The price and quality of these PDR smokes is impressive. This sucker is tasty, and I'd bet with a nice bourbon it'd be even better. Excuse me, off to pour some bourbon...


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> Had a Proper smoke with @greasemonger today . I enjoyed the company, just wish I could make it up here more often. And about the bombing, he fired the first shot and definitely brought more ammo. I'll be back next year if not before. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 232652
> View attachment 232654


Next time your up in this neck of the woods....expect a tag team! 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Next time your up in this nbn deck of the woods....expect a tag team!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I had assumed you saw the invite


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks Jack!

Curivari Reserva Limitada Calidad Suprema courtesy of @curmudgeonista and it is very good!......with some Cherry Coke with a funny bourbon aftertaste 
@Fusion....sorry but this one kicks the BV right down the street... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> I had assumed you saw the invite


I did...and am buried this week. Everyone wants their crap before Tbird Day....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

haegejc said:


> Souther Draw Jacobs Ladder. Ton of smoke enjoying this one a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo I love those. That dark PA wrapper is unmistakable when smoking them too. They're made at AJF, so he already has the good tobaccos to make them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> Curivari Reserva Limitada Calidad Suprema courtesy of @*curmudgeonista* and it is very good!......with some Cherry Coke with a funny bourbon aftertaste
> @*Fusion*....sorry but this one kicks the BV right down the street...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Havnt tried that 1, will look out for it


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Havnt tried that 1, will look out for it


I think (can someone confirm?) This is the classica now as far as I can tell. CP has them but sold out on 5.2 x 52...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday Brunch


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday and today. 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## cracker1397

Beautiful weather for a change around here. Trying to take full advantage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Beautiful weather for a change around here. Trying to take full advantage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Lagavulin 16 is great stuff!


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> That Lagavulin 16 is great stuff!


I get one bottle a year for my anniversary. I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

TexaSmoke said:


> cracker1397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful weather for a change around here. Trying to take full advantage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That Lagavulin 16 is great stuff!
Click to expand...

Ironically, that was the expensive bottle I put back so I could feet the bourbon too!


----------



## msmith1986

Much better than the first one I tried when I got them back in March. This double corona is 7.5x52. I grabbed it because I really shouldn't be driving, and I figured I'd have about a Rothchilde left by the time I drive 30 miles to drop off the girls at G-Ma's, stop in between at the market, and then drive back home. I took the 2nd pic at an hour. Burning straight through, I tossed the last 2" when I got home 2 hours later, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Pinolero corona,


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Entemperance!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> Curivari Reserva Limitada Calidad Suprema courtesy of @*curmudgeonista* and it is very good!......with some Cherry Coke with a funny bourbon aftertaste
> @*Fusion*....sorry but this one kicks the BV right down the street...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I don't remember that one. In fact, I don't think I've had one yet myself. May have come from somebody else. I did send you an Achilles at some point though. Those are sort of my go-to with Curivari. There's so many lines like the Reservas and a bunch of others, but so little info on the differences that I didn't really know where else to start. Now I do! Thanks Hick!


----------



## WNYTony

Opus Petite Lancero - another great stick from the Buckeye kid @Gumby-cr


----------



## Olecharlie

Starting the day off right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't remember that one. In fact, I don't think I've had one yet myself. May have come from somebody else. I did send you an Achilles at some point though. Those are sort of my go-to with Curivari. There's so many lines like the Reservas and a bunch of others, but so little info on the differences that I didn't really know where else to start. Now I do! Thanks Hick!


I knew you sent a Curivari...but since no cello, I didn't tag it. If not you, there's only two other choices in that tupper.....news at 11 after researching some pics!

Yes you want one..... still have to find out if it's now the Classica

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Pag#11

msmith1986 said:


> Much better than the first one I tried when I got them back in March. This double corona is 7.5x52. I grabbed it because I really shouldn't be driving, and I figured I'd have about a Rothchilde left by the time I drive 30 miles to drop off the girls at G-Ma's, stop in between at the market, and then drive back home. I took the 2nd pic at an hour. Burning straight through, I tossed the last 2" when I got home 2 hours later, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad this one was better. The Original ones were really good. Put Rocky on the map.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Found this straggler in the downstairs group home. Been hiding a year. This overachiever came from @LeatherNeck so I'm not surprised its talent for evasion and storming the gates. Quite the flavor bomb now.

AB Amercan Sungrown and Na Pauli Kona!
#MURICA









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Found this straggler in the downstairs group home. Been hiding a year. This overachiever came from @LeatherNeck so I'm not surprised its talent for evasion and storming the gates. Quite the flavor bomb now.
> 
> AB Amercan Sungrown and Na Pauli Kona!
> #MURICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Haha, been hanging on to a few of them myself. I've had them almost a year and a half now. 
Glad you enjoyed it my friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## SilkyJ

Hickorynut said:


> Next time your up in this neck of the woods....expect a tag team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Definitely, we had a good time. I'm already trying to come up with an excuse to come twice next year. I'll be around until tomorrow afternoon if your plans change this time.


----------



## haegejc

My first EZ, All my ex's So far not a bad start to the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> I tried to smoke a La Riqueza but it misbehaved badly, so switched to this A. Flores 2006 Corojo from @SilkyJ The price and quality of these PDR smokes is impressive. This sucker is tasty, and I'd bet with a nice bourbon it'd be even better. Excuse me, off to pour some bourbon...


Everything's better with bourbon lol. Glad you liked it, those are pretty dang good for the price.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra dark roast


----------



## Elizabeth10

Yesterday, ROTT:


----------



## huffer33

Beautiful calm sunny day so I decided to treat myself.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Pag#11

Johnny Something or Other from a local BnM. Out for a morning walk before the rest of the world wakes up.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with an IPA!


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Rickynewarknj said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail with an IPA!
> View attachment 232732


Not as strong or yummy as I remember it. Still good though.


----------



## haegejc

Cheapo from JR's while doing honey do's at my mother in laws.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I precut this before I started driving this morning so I could smoke it later, only "later" was much earlier than I planned. It was good with my morning coffee though.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Starting the day off right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That coffe mug kicks ass... great pic &#128077;


----------



## haegejc

Chief Cool Arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Rock solid Flathead.


----------



## Olecharlie

Caldwell Lost & Found courtesy of @greasemonger on a beautiful sunny 62 deg. Afternoon!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rickynewarknj said:


> Not as strong or yummy as I remember it. Still good though.


IPAs can really jack up a cigar's flavor. I love my IPAs, but I quit drinking them when smoking. Just don't mix real well, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Rabidawise

I worked my butt off in the yard, the rest of the afternoon is dedicated to EZ!


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Chief Cool Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't to get home to smoke one of these, got a box waiting on me.

And to see the wife of course.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## George007

Padron #46 Maduro. My sexy wife smokes black and milds yuck! I still love her!


----------



## Dran

George007 said:


> Padron #46 Maduro. My sexy wife smokes black and milds yuck! I still love her!


 i think whether or not we admit it, a good many started there... Maybe you can encourage the next step!


----------



## Westside Threat

Nomad from the EZ COTM. Boring so far but getting better, we will see.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## George007

Padron #46 Maduro. My sexy wife smokes black and milds yuck! I still love her!


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> IPAs can really jack up a cigar's flavor. I love my IPAs, but I quit drinking them when smoking. Just don't mix real well, but your mileage may vary.


I have found the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Really busy day. Dealt with the leaves in the front. Finally dry enough to mow the back. Bunch of shopping. Only one I'll get today or tomorrow so l make it count. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Haven't been on the forums for a while, but I've been enjoying sticks from my old stash.
Tonight it's Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary with almost 2 years rest. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Haven't been on the forums for a while, but I've been enjoying sticks from my old stash.
> Tonight it's Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary with almost 2 years rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Nice to see you around again...slacker!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Relaxing after making a shrimp and scallop meal with my folks.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

SD Quick Draw Connecticut


----------



## Peapaw

Verdict.... meh.

Multiple relights tainted my enjoyment, my fault or the sticks fault?? Idk.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## disco_potato

Always wanted to try one. Pretty good.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ranflajo


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

After dinner delight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Guardian of the Farm and a six pack of Creature Comforts Reclaimed Rye downtown after the game and dinner. Great game, food, beer, and smoke. I'm going to miss this place when I have to leave.


----------



## Travoline

Been smoking pipes a lot here lately due to cold. But tonight I found something smaller to enjoy around a little fire.

The band always turned me away from this, but pretty damn good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

It's a DE night. Undercrown Dogma










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Sessions and the go to Stout










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ

This trip just keeps getting better and better. This GOTF is great and just found some Redbreast 12 year at the bar next to Creature Comforts. Been wanting to try this for awhile. Great drink, might have to save up for a bottle.


----------



## Mark in wi

Drew Estate Natural Dirt
Got chocolate at the start then I was walking trying to stay warm in the 20* temps so I was less focused on the flavors.


----------



## WNYTony

Paul Garmirian 15th


----------



## SilkyJ

I guess it's not Saturday anymore but I just now got the wife and kids in bed so I thought I'd have one more. My first EZ thanks to @cracker1397. Thanks man, this is a great smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

So glad Holts put these on sale again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Laranja while working on the GTO










Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut

La Herencia CORE and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH JDH and Sumatra,


----------



## cjmmm47

Ave Maria Salomon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

1st cigar in a few days, been leaning heavily on the pipe with all this cold.


----------



## haegejc

First of the day as utility workers dig up our front lawn and street replacing lines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BWS Rorschach. I need to get more of these.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to really sit down and enjoy a stick. A little chillier than I would prefer but it's all good.

A great EZ Chocolate Brownie to start the day. Too bad I only have one. Thanks for this @JtAv8tor. You really treated me well in the NOOB Sampler Trade. This is a great stick that really hits all my favorite flavors.


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> BWS Rorschach. I need to get more of these.


Love those!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Yesterday- Pinar Small Batch Maduro, Ramon Bueso Olancho Vintage (no pic) and Ave Maria Crusader
This morning- Aging Room M356ii Mezzo
Go Panthers!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## cracker1397

For $2 this smoke is great. Glad I bought another 10 pack I'm down to my last 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Another one I think is bitter, I think I would enjoy it more with coffee.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Leaf by Oscar Maduro. This use to be one of my weekend go to smokes. Need to get back to them. Soo good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Blessed Leaf Tanakh courtesy of @bobbya08


----------



## huffer33

Amazon basin from Mario quite a while back.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

huffer33 said:


> Amazon basin from Mario quite a while back.
> View attachment 232824
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Where's he been? Seems like he disappeared after that apocalyptic bombing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Where's he been? Seems like he disappeared after that apocalyptic bombing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd ask JT or another close that might know. I know he took a crew to PR again a while back, but I'm not sure of his whereabouts the last few months.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Another one I think is bitter, I think I would enjoy it more with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those are fairly light and the best with coffee, but stored at 65% for a few months first. The sun grown is even better.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf Tanakh courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> View attachment 232816


Enjoy brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks to whoever sent me this UMBAGOG! Figured since I like Mi Querida that I would like it. Nice smoke indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Milk & Cookies

Lets Geaux Saints!


----------



## mpomario

Quite chilly but oh well. Celebrating a narrow Cowboys win.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Heading to work with this gem from @Dran


----------



## Rusty Nail

CAO Flathead Steelhorse.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Man O' War Damnation after my G-Men took care of the Bucs! IPA draft as well!


----------



## PanzaVerde

2nd stick of the day


----------



## Hickorynut

Bittersweet day....

But ima enjoying this Jaime Garcia and some Na Pauli Kona reflecting in a rocker on the porch....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

El Titan De Bronze Gran Reserva. From the Privada club. Not my favorite but it will do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cuvari Gloria de Leon and the best holiday beer outside of Belgium. Thx for the cigar @disco_potato










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Peapaw

Round two









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Jankjr

Listening to Neil Young in front of the space heater on a chilly VA evening.


----------



## ScottyB

Very tasty.


----------



## Rondo

Many say the band is the best part.


----------



## George007

Dran said:


> i think whether or not we admit it, a good many started there... Maybe you can encourage the next step!


I started with Phillies Cigars. Graduated super quick! She is trying some new stuff but very slow. She smoked a $3 hand rolled cigars when we were in Honduras las year. She loved them.


----------



## msmith1986

CAO FH 554. I love these things, but this one weighed about double the normal and had a hard draw. It was definitely rolled with too much tobacco, because it can't be water weight since I've had it at 65% since June when the Noob Hit Squad blew up my house. Still another good one either way, thanks brothers.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> CAO FH 554. I love these things, but this one weighed about double the normal and had a hard draw. It was definitely rolled with too much tobacco, because it can't be water weight since I've had it at 65% since June when the Noob Hit Squad blew up my house. Still another good one either way, thanks brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Love me some flat heads! Excellent choice.
Maybe that'll be my next box if I can find a good price. I'll have to check Elcigarshop


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bishops Blend,
> View attachment 232860


I've been hoarding my 2018s to let them rest a little while, but every time I see one here I'm tempted to smoke another one. I think I've already smoked a half dozen between the 2 vitolas. Good thing it's cold outside and I'm busy with pipes....

Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity.


----------



## haegejc

Ratzilla on a nice cool HOUSTON evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Romeo y Julieta Perlado- meh...


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 232858
> 
> 
> Many say the band is the best part.


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Elizabeth10

After spending some time with a lovely brindle boxer named Roxy this evening, a Guardian of the Farm seemed appropriate.


----------



## WNYTony

Cigar Obsession Final Third for the afternoon games










Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf tonight, courtesy of @kacey Excellent smoke big guy !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

The Last Tsar courtesy of @greasemonger for #MaduroMonday with IBCC Cast Iron.......holy molly this cigar is good....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> I knew you sent a Curivari...but since no cello, I didn't tag it. If not you, there's only two other choices in that tupper.....news at 11 after researching some pics!
> 
> Yes you want one..... still have to find out if it's now the Classica
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


:vs_wave: I'm a bit tipsy atm or I would check on the vitola as i'm sure i still have the box for those. And yes those are flavor bombs.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Buckeye Land with some well lots of Ardbeg Corrywreckan


----------



## huffer33

Good morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Karen Berger Maduro on Monday morning. So far very enjoyable cigar. Must have come in a swag bag.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Had a short story last night on the drive home from work. Was exhausted and forgot to post it.


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday. Perfect pairing, beer slightly sweet and the stick nutty.


----------



## ScottyB

Mf ct.


----------



## huffer33

Another courtesy of Mario @mrolland5500. This brass knuckles is living up to the hype.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Getting to be a bit of a Conni freak lately


----------



## Prf5415

Norteno lonsdale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Prf5415 said:


> Norteno lonsdale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I keep seeing them on pretty good sales just never pulled the trigger...


----------



## Edoty39

Yesterday's cold, wet and windy day smoke. Tasty stick, though it had what turned out to be some serious construction issues.


----------



## Prf5415

cjmmm47 said:


> How are those? I keep seeing them on pretty good sales just never pulled the trigger...


I really enjoy them. They are an odd flat box press. If that does turn you off there worth it. Especially given that you can find them for $3-$4 and there $10-$12 at the b&m.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Getting to be a bit of a Conni freak lately


Same here


----------



## haegejc

Drew Estate Factory Smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Have some time to myself today, decided on this 4 hr smoke LFD Digger 8 1/2 X 60 for Maduro Monday


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Reserva Petite Cazadores

I'd be hard pressed to find a better cigar in this size.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW side project Little Devil with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Round 2 from last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

Good.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Ranflajo from @greasemonger. Good smoke, I might have to jump on the wagon with everybody else and grab some more.


----------



## Matt_21

Just ran some errands and puffed on a Carlos Toraño Signature Torpedo.


----------



## Hickorynut

57 and calm....yes of course I'm on the back patio listening to the river...with the CFed Rectangle Press Boutique Second that I wish I knew what it was, and a cup of Jamaican Joe!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Le Careme


----------



## Pius X

Fuente from my friend @Olecharlie, thank you sir!


----------



## cracker1397

This great smoke courtesy of @curmudgeonista

This to me has been a very complex smoke. Lots of different flavors popping out here and there throughout the entire smoke. I really have enjoyed this one way more than all of the other sticks I have had in the warped line. Thanks Jack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Attack of the Zombie! Might have to go find the Antidote later &#128541;


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida. Poor draw the first third getting a bit better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

akpreacherplayz said:


> Round 2 from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I really like this Miami's. Wish I had gotten more!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Peapaw

A Gilberto Oliva Reserva Blanc earlier and just finished









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## WNYTony

Vintage 90 for Maduro Monday. Been a while since I've had one but these are still pretty good smokes.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

haegejc said:


> I really like this Miami's. Wish I had gotten more!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I got a box from Serious for cheap not too long ago and loved it, then when JR had that crazy deal I jumped on another box!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## arx0n

Swamp Thang.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Alex Bradley Tempus Maduro Marius 6, my first one of these. So far great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

God I can not sleep so..... The Griffin...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## VegasPuffer

My last one ::sigh:: I'll be replacing this staple with the maduro upon next replenishment.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> La Herencia CORE and IBCC Cast Iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Gotta fire one up soon.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lawless


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Always good.
MOW Puro Authentico Maduro.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Master with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Today I am thankful for this Tat SeriesP with Chicory Blend Java.

I went through my notes and could not determine which fine Brother sent it to me to personally thank.....but rest assured I am thankful.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger

Cabaiguan courtesy of @SilkyJ for tatuesday. Been looking forward to trying one of these.


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Another courtesy of Mario @mrolland5500. This brass knuckles is living up to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Post 50003...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Nub Cafe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Another one that I have that's not on my inventory list. Same brand, different vitola, and I was right, excellent with the truck stop swill that passes for coffee.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Clean burn

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## haegejc

Starting another day of painting at my mother in laws house. She is too cool to say no to. So smoking a cheapo bundle cigar from Jr's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Archun

Tatuaje TAA 2015


----------



## ForMud

Out in the woods walking the dogs.....They always watch me light up a stick wagging their tails when I get home from work, it's their cue it's walk time.

View attachment 232990


----------



## huffer33

Quick shot of morphine thanks to Mario once again to start my Thanksgiving break.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

These are starting to hit their stride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

BLTC Morphine 
I think this might be my new favorite BLTC


----------



## Doumitt

*Doumitt Cigar*



GOT14U said:


> Hell of a cigar. I was hoping this was a good one since I am a fan of Gold Rush show, at least the early years. Doumitt cigar while doing paperwork. He is the sluice box operator for the kid Parker...always has a cigar in his mouth. Well he makes some good ones also and I'll be ordering a box. Nice oily burn. Good pepper retro..or at least what I think is pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


This is Chris Doumitt here; thanks for the feedback and I am happy to hear you like the Oro ***** (Black Gold) cigar. We are developing new blends and sizes and hope to have at least two new Dominican Republic sticks before the summer of 2019. I would love to get your permission to add your review to our website with your permission. You can add your own review if you like as well. Thanks, Doumitt


----------



## TexaSmoke

@CRenshaw86 invited us over for some gumbo tonight. He's celebrating Tat Tuesday with a nice lancero paired with a Fat Tire. I'm smoking a chief cool arrow recently acquired from @BigPuffer in the MAW and trying a Budweiser Copper Lager. For my tastes, these are great sticks. Glad I just scored a half box from @lex61.


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder what happened to Mario? Hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Queen B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Flathead V554 double V cut.....vroom!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

SilkyJ said:


> BLTC Morphine
> I think this might be my new favorite BLTC
> View attachment 233010


I pretty much like anything from BLTC. I've never seen any box-pressed though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Usually only have these as a morning smoke with coffee, a little on the light side for evening but still good!


----------



## greasemonger

AR Mi Tierra. Decent, with dashes of excellent mixed in, with a pretty good retro...requires a slow cadence to keep cool, but good with the right rhythm.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been awhile since I've smoked one of these. This ones from a fiver I picked up in 14. I must have picked a good one because I'm getting cherry cream soda and cedar from this one. Yummy :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D,


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> Been awhile since I've smoked one of these. This ones from a fiver I picked up in 14. I must have picked a good one because I'm getting cherry cream soda and cedar from this one. Yummy :grin2:


It surprises me how much I like the Reconquista every time I fire one up. Not sure why I am still surprised.


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Frank


----------



## Pag#11

Rocky Patel Fifty-five very nice aged Nicaraguan, smooth damp earth with a lil baking spice. Courtesy of @kacey Thanks Pal.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tattoo Draw issues again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Yesterday's smoke part one. Good, inexpensive everyday stick. Haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G.A.R Opium with Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut

Aganorsa Leaf Signature and IBCC Cast Iron.....yeah buddy!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Peapaw

I had to to smoke one ROTT, I'm glad I bought 20. Gonna have to bury these for a while and forget them.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edoty39

Yesterday's smoke part two. Can't go wrong with a girl named Fat Bottom Betty


----------



## ForMud

After seeing a couple posts yesterday...I just had to give one a try. Dam they're good!! A 7-1/4" x 42 took me almost 2 hs to finish and was sad to see it done....Kinda wish I had gotten a couple more boxes of em.


----------



## haegejc

My usual go to at my local B&M. Fuente Don Carlos pyramid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My first Yellow Cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Finally got out of the house for a little today with a Diesel 10th Annie.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> After seeing a couple posts yesterday...I just had to give one a try. Dam they're good!! A 7-1/4" x 42 took me almost 2 hs to finish and was sad to see it done....Kinda wish I had gotten a couple more boxes of em.
> 
> View attachment 233028


I was only able to get 2 singles of the lancero. They sold out quick. Wish I'd have been able to get more. Fantastic stick.


----------



## Olecharlie

After Lunch Quickie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> After seeing a couple posts yesterday...I just had to give one a try. Dam they're good!! A 7-1/4" x 42 took me almost 2 hs to finish and was sad to see it done....Kinda wish I had gotten a couple more boxes of em.
> 
> View attachment 233028


I never had a bad BLT anything!
All great smokes, James Brown truly Rocks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I never had a bad BLT anything!
> All great smokes, James Brown truly Rocks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should checkout all his other projects or "companies"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> You should checkout all his other projects or "companies"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, agree 100%. Mmmmmm

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

It's been a while since I smoked one of these.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BOSSTANK said:


>


O M G

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

A year of old natural Padron X-000 and coffee while watching CICGC on the Netflix. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Much deserved relaxation time after what turned out to be the longest day in the history of ever.


----------



## huffer33

Had to change out my rear springs cuz one broke. This one was borderline too tight but made enough smoke to make up for it.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin and a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Fallen Angel by AJ Fernandez! Very nice cigar!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna be really sad when these are gone 

DPG Cuban Classic (c.2012) and Orange Zinger Tea









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rusty Nail

Quorum Maduro.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Gonna be really sad when these are gone
> 
> DPG Cuban Classic (c.2012) and Orange Zinger Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Get a box and hide em till 2024.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Get a box and hide em till 2024.


Not sure I can be that disciplined.....lol

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @blackrabbit

Enjoying this fine smoke by the campfire tonight. Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @Peapaw for this one. Really enjoyed it! Gotta get stocked up on these.


----------



## Olecharlie

Alrightdriver said:


> Wonder what happened to Mario? Hope all is well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Mario got me hooked on BLT when he sent me some Morphine sticks. I will always remember him saying brother you are always welcome to any cigar I got. I say HELLYEAH I miss you Mario!


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> After seeing a couple posts yesterday...I just had to give one a try. Dam they're good!! A 7-1/4" x 42 took me almost 2 hs to finish and was sad to see it done....Kinda wish I had gotten a couple more boxes of em.
> 
> View attachment 233028


Looks like the Lancero Barber Pole 2018 limited release. I have a couple left wish I would have bought a box! One of the best sticks ever!


----------



## Garyk

Black market time


----------



## Olecharlie

Not blown away but not a bad smoke, mainly woody no complexity but solid.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Warped Futuro on this chilly Warped Wednesday courtesy of @Scotchpig in the MAW. Great stick and this St. Arnold Santo black kolsch is a nice compliment.


----------



## haegejc

Don Pepin Garcia. I'm enjoying this cigar!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Blending Sessions and an Atlanta Brewing Co. Puffin Chocolate Porter. Good combo right here.


----------



## Peapaw

S&W said:


> Thanks to @Peapaw for this one. Really enjoyed it! Gotta get stocked up on these.


Glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Not sure I can be that disciplined.....lol
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I've been quietly looking for the right deal on some of the belicoso1970s to squirrel away. I still have several more of those, and then a few of the 1950s that need a couple more years of cello color. Knowing what they turn into it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Don Pepin Garcia. I'm enjoying this cigar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always keep a 5ver (at least) in rotation....you'll be rewarded 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rabidawise

Moon Garden lancero courtesy of @JtAv8tor for Warped Wednesday. Jeez! No wonder you bought two boxes of these! I'm glad I know that my B&M has some tucked in a corner!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rabidawise said:


> Moon Garden lancero courtesy of @JtAv8tor for Warped Wednesday. Jeez! No wonder you bought two boxes of these! I'm glad I know that my B&M has some tucked in a corner!


Snag em ! You won't regret it

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Olecharlie

Had to toss the Balmoral at 50%! This is sooo much better!


----------



## Rabidawise

JtAv8tor said:


> Snag em ! You won't regret it
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I plan to! Just like I plan to nub this sucker!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Diesel Corona from @Elizabeth10 in the PIF and a XX.
Totally not a dog rocket, Elizabeth. Lol


----------



## tazdvl

I've been remiss from posting my sticks the last several days, so here is a pictorial journey....
























And these two from last night...








I'm going to have to blame Jameson for my failure to get a picture of the actual sticks.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one in the cooler. How was it?


----------



## Sprouthog

Olecharlie said:


> I have one in the cooler. How was it?


Excellent cigar. Can't say it better than Saka does.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv53wlYr7-I#

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Yeah, it was that good!


----------



## csk415

Gonna be an early morning. Should have smoked this sooner.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Exclusivo tonight


----------



## Westside Threat

2017 Hit & Run with Nectar D'or. This blend is one of the greats...the way the flavor increases over the smoking experience is unparalleled. Can't wait to try the 2018.

Getting the BBQ up to smoking temp to do the turkey over night. Thanksgiving is one of my favorite days of the year.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> 2017 Hit & Run with Nectar D'or. This blend is one of the greats...the way the flavor increases over the smoking experience is unparalleled. Can't wait to try the 2018.
> 
> Getting the BBQ up to smoking temp to do the turkey over night. Thanksgiving is one of my favorite days of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Have you tried the pyramid vitala?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Have you tried the pyramid vitala?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed, smoking the toro now.

The last third of this toro is simply stunning. Knockout punch of cedar, white pepper, marshmallow, Nilla wafers and the strength just keeps ticking up. I gotta get this bird on the bbq but between the cigar and whiskey, tonight just may prove to be a challenge!


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Yes indeed, smoking the toro now.
> 
> The last third of this toro is simply stunning. Knockout punch of cedar, white pepper, marshmallow, Nilla wafers and the strength just keeps ticking up. I gotta get this bird on the bbq but between the cigar and whiskey, tonight just may prove to be a challenge!


Lol....been there before

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Bird is on, now it's raining and boy do we need it.

The BBQ is under an overhang and I'm waiting for everything to stabilize. EZ Tantrum and Oktoberfest while I wait.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## VegasPuffer

Check out all y'alls fancy photos! I'm always thinking some of you are professional photographers, they are so well done. I picked my most appropriate stick, which also happens to be one of my favorites. Happy Thanksgiving, to all you Puffers!


----------



## Pipeorcigarpuffer

Camacho Powerband


----------



## Pipeorcigarpuffer

Sorry for the upside down photo.. I’m a android user by default but I’m using my iPad Pro and I cant get it to post Photos right side up . Damm apple products .


----------



## Madderduro

have a safe and happy holiday everybody!! I was going to smoke a viaje stuffed turkey but going for a black bat instead...


----------



## Hickorynut

La Flor De Cuba and Costa Rican...

My one Puerto Rican cigar from the trip. Good memories, ok cigar









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Kona,







Happy Thanksgiving Y'all


----------



## greasemonger

EPM Epifania and Costa Rican


----------



## WABOOM

Melanio, churchill. Fantastic.


----------



## haegejc

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody. Just a plan old Oliva that I got in my last swag bag with a piping hot cup of Sumatra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Pipeorcigarpuffer said:


> Sorry for the upside down photo.. I'm a android user by default but I'm using my iPad Pro and I cant get it to post Photos right side up . Damm apple products .


I believe members that use Apple tablets have to edit the photo before posting via Tapatalk. Even if only slightly resizing or cropping the image.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little Coronita before I really get going with the cooking


----------



## S&W

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FLsmoker

WABOOM said:


> Melanio, churchill. Fantastic.


thats a great smoke!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Thanksgiving! 


Viaje Exclusivo Robusto Nicaraguan filler and Criollo ‘98 wrapper I think lol. A good morning smoke indeed!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

A little pre-Turkey Oscuro.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Thanksgiving blend. Tastes exactly like last year's blend, could literally be the same cigar. Band looks the same










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Went to a local cafeteria Cleburne's for our Thanksgiving meal. Had a RoMa Craft while waiting in line. Opens at 11, by 10:15 there were around 100 in line, by 11 the line wrapped the building and down the street.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Las Provincias and some football.


----------



## memp2atl85

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back home after a great Thanksgiving meal with No dishes to do!! Todos Las Dias half churchill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Hope y'all are enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Westside Threat

Getting a cigar in before the meal starts










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Smoked a nice SD Connecticut with coffee this morning. Very good Connie. I like the closed foot. Smoking after round one is imperative.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite


----------



## haegejc

Four Kicks H-Town limited edition lancero. Getting a smoke in before taking the wife out shopping for some door busters....So happy.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cowboys and Skins = another Cigar.


----------



## tacket

Forgot to snap a picture during the smoke - fixing the garage door while watching the Bears/Lions this morning. The smoke was an Espinosa Crema 5.5x52. Nice Mild+ smoke, ash was a little loose and draw was a little more open than I like, but was pretty nice overall for a Connecticut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Full flavor so far today. The baby blues are great.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tonight's selection: my first Padrón maduro. These things are just as good as the naturals. I guess I'll just have to smoke more of both to reach a final decision. Aw shucks.  Happy Thanksgiving, BOTLs and SOTLs!

View attachment 233140


----------



## Hickorynut

Today is the day, and the reward...worth twice the wait. Inspired by @WABOOM....courtesy of @Ewood. I've never had a bad Oliva, and I've never had a better one than this.

Thankful today for friends far and near.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Ewood

Hickorynut said:


> Today is the day, and the reward...worth twice the wait. Inspired by @WABOOM....courtesy of @Ewood. I've never had a bad Oliva, and I've never had a better one than this.
> 
> Thankful today for friends far and near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Enjoy brother! Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP MR Sam with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> Today is the day, and the reward...worth twice the wait. Inspired by @WABOOM....courtesy of @Ewood. I've never had a bad Oliva, and I've never had a better one than this.
> 
> Thankful today for friends far and near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Man. The Melanio is possibly my favorite NC of all time.
I'm happy to see you smoking one.


----------



## greasemonger

Chocolate Brownie


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Last year's EZ Thanksgiving release









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Man. The Melanio is possibly my favorite NC of all time.
> I'm happy to see you smoking one.


I was happy too.....won't be the last!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Fusion

Busy day, hope you all had a great Thanksgiving, managed to get a smoke in after lunch, a great smoke it was


----------



## GOT14U

You guys are all killing me! Stuck in Iowa where it’s to cold to smoke a stick.....!!!!! I’m living vicariously through all of you!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

A little Pedro Martin Fiera while I was out frying the bird. Thank you @Gumby-cr










And this Thanksgiving night - this Farmer Bill Hatchet that @GOT14U sent me in a trade seemed appropriate










There you go Jerod - had one of yours for you today. It was no Padron... but a pretty good smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> You guys are all killing me! Stuck in Iowa where it's to cold to smoke a stick.....!!!!! I'm living vicariously through all of you!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm picking up a load today heading for Clinton, IA for Monday morning.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> I'm picking up a load today heading for Clinton, IA for Monday morning.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


No rest for the wicked I guess! We are flying back to AZ Saturday morning...was a great time but it will be nice to be home.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Little thrifty Fuente before our thanksgiving starts. Wife is in pain from surgery and angry, baby's being a little a-hole, Mom, Dad, Brother, SIL, friends, etc may be too much for her today. At least I have cleaned the whole house and have an hour downtime...and some Baileys Chocolate Cherry in my Costa Rican, or maybe its some Costa Rican in my Baileys


----------



## S&W

Oliva G Maduro- an excellent way to start the day


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Little thrifty Fuente before our thanksgiving starts. Wife is in pain from surgery and angry, baby's being a little a-hole, Mom, Dad, Brother, SIL, friends, etc may be too much for her today. At least I have cleaned the whole house and have an hour downtime...and some Baileys Chocolate Cherry in my Costa Rican, or maybe its some Costa Rican in my Baileys


Stay strong brother!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fuente Friday ~ Don Carlos


----------



## haegejc

Well I forgot to bring any AF's LFD event cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Little thrifty Fuente before our thanksgiving starts. Wife is in pain from surgery and angry, baby's being a little a-hole, Mom, Dad, Brother, SIL, friends, etc may be too much for her today. At least I have cleaned the whole house and have an hour downtime...and some Baileys Chocolate Cherry in my Costa Rican, or maybe its some Costa Rican in my Baileys


That's a lot a jugglin' Hoss. Tell the missus I hope she get better real quick like....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Me Padilla gotta go walk some thanks off.... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Peapaw

Tight draw on this one, almost like a milkshake.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Prf5415

Trying an umbagog impressed so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first BWS, a Sindusry, was expecting more from it, reminds me of a RB The Genesis Project


----------



## huffer33

Not what the weatherman called for...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Prf5415 said:


> Trying an umbagog impressed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could smoke those all day long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Playing cards, smoking a Yellow Cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Missed Wednesday, what a shame. I would smoke these again

And again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Gumby-cr.. @Gumby-cr, tupper by the wall....serve me up something delicious to cut through the fall 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label. So much thick foot smoke and great flavor but had a bad burn but was a great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Trying another in a different size. I think I liked that Apollo size better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Missed Wednesday, what a shame. I would smoke these again
> 
> And again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, what's that funky white stuff! &#128561;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ House Blend and Puerto Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, what's that funky white stuff!


That's dedication....smoke fu badness!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rabidawise

Arganese and Yazoo Sue smoked porter.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> @Gumby-cr.. @Gumby-cr, tupper by the wall....serve me up something delicious to cut through the fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I have a few of those resting. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I have a few of those resting. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So far my favorite NC Monte Cristo, that was my second and I think they warrant further investigation. I might compare them to the Dark Ritual, but a bit smoother?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gunslinger Drifter and some Oban









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2, Gilded Age

Both of these sticks courtesy of @TexaSmoke (had to look it up)


----------



## Olecharlie

Sancho Panza Triple an a small offering of Aberfeldy.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=233204&stc=1&d=1543023880


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last Night's Cigars
Ezra Zion Happy Thanksgiving









Black Works S&R









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

Eiroa First 20 with an Abita Pecan Ale


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gold Ghost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And my second Gurkha TAA Exclusive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Short Story
Gotta get me some of the Maduro version.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Machine Gun and Yipee Ki-yay!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Not enough desert yesterday so I had to have a Yellow Cake this afternoon










And tonight this Rothschild courtesy of @g1k


----------



## BOSSTANK

Aganorsa Leaf ~ Casa Fernandez


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown and Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Uneven burn, and unsatisfactory smoke production.

I've noticed my overall mood has improved since I started this hobby.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting this Saturday started!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Intemperance for the day after.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Excited to try this Axis Mundi courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Jamaican Joe on a drizzly morn.

The draw is really tight....might have to call on the mighty Modus! But I'm diggin it so far, not what I expected.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Edgy85

This is quickly becoming my fave cigar. The flavours are bang on for me. Any recommendations for similar flavour profile cigars?


----------



## Edgy85

Melanio serie v


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Having a Man O' War Ruination! It is fantastic! Smoked a Man O' War Damnation the other day but didn't realize It was different until today. The Damnation was good but I prefer the Ruination.

Was also drinking coffee inside in a mug and decided to go insulated for the backyard so the heat can last a little longer!


----------



## Fusion

First time with a LP Red, i like it


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Parodi shorts to fight my way through steady rain and dense fog to go bid another before-christmas electrical job quick.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Seems to be correcting itself.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

almost didn't want to smoke this considering each cigar is unique but picked up 2 of em so why not...incredible cigar...flavor, construction, draw are all on point....lfd salomon unico


----------



## Peapaw

Cinnamon and sugary and softly spoken lies*
You never know just how you look through other people's eyes.

I guess some people like this, it's not for me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

All My Ex's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

EZ Blessed Leaf Pesach


----------



## Dran

Watching the Buckeyes game with an LFD Airbender at Smokey Joe's with @Rondo & @Elizabeth10!


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Cinnamon and sugary and softly spoken lies*
> You never know just how you look through other people's eyes.
> 
> I guess some people like this, it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Good song tho!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Archun

EZ Old Fashioned Donut 🍩


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


My favorite Cigar right there! Well for this week anyway...:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Well first one of at least 3 this evening...gotta make up for this last week. And my new calendar came in! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

My very first! Where have I been under a Rock lol.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> My very first! Where have I been under a Rock lol.


LMAO....those are great! but I'll take a Mi Quarida first....am I crazy?


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> LMAO....those are great! but I'll take a Mi Quarida first....am I crazy?


No, you're not. They are good but the Mi Querida and Umbagog are better IMO.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> LMAO....those are great! but I'll take a Mi Quarida first....am I crazy?


U
I'm with you on that one and a Umbagog, but these are good.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

BMB









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had to open another 5 pack....damn these CFT's !









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Liga Privada No 9. Toro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

I think I need a bigger ashtray haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to sit down and relax. A lot of honey-do’s to take care of today. Now it’s game time. Chief Cool Arrow and some Hoegaarden. Great combination!! These sticks will be my first purchase once the buying freeze is lifted. Now Gig’em Ags!!! BTHOLSU!!!!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to sit down and relax. A lot of honey-do's to take care of today. Now it's game time. Chief Cool Arrow and some Hoegaarden. Great combination!! These sticks will be my first purchase once the buying freeze is lifted. Now Gig'em Ags!!! BTHOLSU!!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lets GEAUX LSU!

This is becoming one of my favorite stix


----------



## BKurt

Work of Art n BBQn on a chill Sat evening...

Cheers!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Olecharlie said:


> U
> I'm with you on that one and a Umbagog, but these are good.


Wasnt a fan of the umbagog.. but the Mi Querrida and Sobramesa lines are great... gun to my head though I'd take the sobramesa over Mi Querrida..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

BOSSTANK said:


> Lets GEAUX LSU!
> 
> Becoming one of my favorite stix


Good game so far. I still don't get how we were favored going into the game.

I haven't had that stick but the Late Hour is one of my favorite Davidoff lines that I have had so far.


----------



## TexaSmoke

EZ old fashioned donut. The smoke tastes pretty good, but the taste the cap leaves on my lips is nothing short of terrible. Ive tried wiping it and my lips to no avail. 5 more minutes of this and I'm out.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> EZ old fashioned donut. The smoke tastes pretty good, but the taste the cap leaves on my lips is nothing short of terrible. Ive tried wiping it and my lips to no avail. 5 more minutes of this and I'm out.


Ive never had one of those.
Does it taste like Krispy Kreme?


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Ive never had one of those.
> Does it taste like Krispy Kreme?


Come on, Boss....nothing tastes like Krispy Kreme. 
Its not bad, but I wouldn't say its worth the buy-in.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Ive never had one of those.
> Does it taste like Krispy Kreme?


Not worth the price of admission unless you have a good palate....that's something I don't have... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

After a year these still throw my taste buds a curveball! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Asylum 13 for the mid game cigar. Still drinking the Hoegaarden. Great Belgium beer.


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> After a year these still throw my taste buds a curveball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I loved the one I had. Great flavors throughout the whole cigar.


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> I loved the one I had. Great flavors throughout the whole cigar.


Right there with you....just not your normal flavors....great stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> Asylum 13 for the mid game cigar. Still drinking the Hoegaarden. Great Belgium beer.


What game....OU played yesterday. No need to watch any other game...lmao...boomer!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Chipster67

Just pulled out one that I thought would be meh... It turned out to be pretty good. Nice surprise as I get back into cigar smoking.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181125/ab01220ba2d6ca6e7badeb66a47373f0.jpg[/]

Bad pic, Villiger, Colorado is the brand.


----------



## BKurt

TexaSmoke said:


> Come on, Boss....nothing tastes like Krispy Kreme.
> Its not bad, but I wouldn't say its worth the buy-in.


Interesting.. the glazed donut was one I really wanted to try from EZ... I had the chicken n waffles for the first time last week and it was turrible... i donut know if it was just my smoke but it tasted like a mix of cardboard and bitter. I was expecting a savory taste... was really disappointed

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> What game....OU played yesterday. No need to watch any other game...lmao...boomer!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ah you're a Sooner fan hugh. Aggies all the way for me. Some great games between OU and A&M in the past.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Chipster67 said:


> Just pulled out one that I thought would be meh... It turned out to be pretty good. Nice surprise as I get back into cigar smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is that one? Can't tell in the pic


----------



## GOT14U

All great things come out of Texas..................................On their way home!....LMAO


PanzaVerde said:


> Ah you're a Sooner fan hugh. Aggies all the way for me. Some great games between OU and A&M in the past.


----------



## gtechva

Rained stopped and temperature in the 40s, so I'm outside for a snack


----------



## GOT14U

Damn thing is going strong!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Damn thing is going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ever had the FQ Phenom maduro? I grabbed one at the B&M but can't imagine it could compare to the Proper


----------



## GOT14U

G's up yo!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Chipster67

PanzaVerde said:


> What is that one? Can't tell in the pic


Sorry, it is a Villiger, Colorado. Never heard of it, was in my old Humi, so figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Chipster67 said:


> Sorry, it is a Villiger, Colorado. Never heard of it, was in my old Humi, so figured I'd give it a try.


Villiger makes some good sticks. Doesn't surprise me. Gonna have to look out for that one


----------



## msmith1986

Chipster67 said:


> Sorry, it is a Villiger, Colorado. Never heard of it, was in my old Humi, so figured I'd give it a try.


I've never seen a regular looking Villager cigar, the only ones I've ever had were small like around 5x40 and box-pressed. They've been around for eons and are big in Europe where they're made.
My favorite single torch is Villager. I keep trying to find another to have a spare.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this thing!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Chipster67

msmith1986 said:


> I've never seen a regular looking Villager cigar, the only ones I've ever had were small like around 5x40 and box-pressed. They've been around for eons and are big in Europe where they're made.
> My favorite single torch is Villager. I keep trying to find another to have a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Awesome, I read somewhere they were Swiss. Was a good smoke for sure. Wife even commented on how good it smelled.

Nice torch btw.


----------



## Ewood

Been traveling a bunch lately and finally home for a night to smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Chipster67 said:


> Awesome, I read somewhere they were Swiss. Was a good smoke for sure. Wife even commented on how good it smelled.
> 
> Nice torch btw.


Yup, they are Swiss.
I got that torch on CBid for $8 last year. I think my wife said retail is around $20-$30 on those depending on where you get it from.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

The Tabernacle I am really enjoying this cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Todos Las Dias half churchill


----------



## Madderduro

tat fausto on a 30° morning


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday mornin goin down......
With a CH La Imperiosa and some IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greypilgrim76

Back in my wheelhouse last night. Love these things.


----------



## Garyk

It's been a "productive" evening and morning 🙂


----------



## Olecharlie

Keto Friendly Black DW and Nub Maduro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After church smoke. #SakaSunday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Courtesy of @-Stinky- thanks bro, enjoyed it. Among my favorites so far.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Garyk

Peapaw said:


> Courtesy of @-Stinky- thanks bro, enjoyed it. Among my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


 great stick, love the AB lineup


----------



## Pag#11

Flor de las Antillas The last 5 out of 6 MF sticks have had construction issues to say the least. This has been in my humi for 8 months at around 65 -67 rh don't think it's the reason for cracked heads when cutting or to much glue on the band. I rarely have any issues with my other smokes. Flavors were very good as always. Someone needs to step it up at the Pepin factory cause this is unacceptable and I enjoy there smokes. When Pepin hit the NC scene in 2004 his sticks were impeccable. Oh well helluva good reason to have another stick later.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

EZ House Blend courtesy of @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

DE Nasty Fritas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

fuma em corda


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

Underrated budget stick today.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Oh boy, im in heaven, first time with the Brass Knuckles and my new Espresso maker (not first time with the espresso maker, 3 days iv had it) Think the Brass Knuckles is a Maduro, tastes like one and the coffee is La LLave


----------



## mpomario

This morning with coffee while grading this morning. Skipped church as the wife was paining.








While watching the giants/eagles. This has improved greatly after a year, but I think I still prefer the Serie P, especially in robusto. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This needed a correction but finally straightened out. Interesting profile.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

I have to say these are very good. Not sure if there is a great difference, by this is the Thompson exclusive version.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm feeling festive...here is my decoration this year...I think it's enough... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Another Griffin. Beginning to really enjoy this quick smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

TLD double wide belicoso.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Afternoon BV500 and a Cuban style Latte, (Bustelo espresso and evaporated milk )


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA and a cup of Kona,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Sobremesa Had trouble with it from the start. The cigar split right at the foot after lighting. Let it sit and snipped the bad off. So far a lot better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I can't tell what the difference is between the ones I really like and the ones that are just okay.

May have to delete everything in the sigaro app and start over and pay closer attention to wrapper, filler, origin, etc.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Peapaw said:


> I can't tell what the difference is between the ones I really like and the ones that are just okay.
> 
> May have to delete everything in the sigaro app and start over and pay closer attention to wrapper, filler, origin, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Keep in mind mood has A LOT to do with your perception of a cigar's flavor. Some say its the most important factor.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice little treat from earlier today. Good stick but no quite in my wheelhouse. Great construction on it though










Now it's time to sit down and eat some Pozole Rojo


----------



## UBC03

Smoke bomb! Can't believe the output of these little bastages









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Keep in mind mood has A LOT to do with your perception of a cigar's flavor. Some say its the most important factor.


I second that statement. Very often I'll grab one of my favorites while I'm in an off mood and I get pissed because it's not the same, and I know better beforehand.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley. Black Market










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Black Works Studio NBK. Stellar stick gifted by @Rabidawise in the MAW


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Black Works Studio NBK. Stellar stick gifted by @Rabidawise in the MAW


Like the artwork!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Like the artwork!


Dave Koenig
Check him out.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Dave Koenig
> Check him out.


Will do!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Espinosa Alpha Dawg courtesy of @LeatherNeck
I love the flavor profile of this stick.


----------



## WNYTony

Out at a buddy's garage for the afternoon games. The first smoke was a Crowned Head Buckeye Land I missed getting a picture of, and the second was The Judge from My Father, courtesy of @genomez A little bigger than I like but a good smoke none the less.










Tonight an Asylum 33 corona to finish the weekend


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first one of these... compliments of @ForMud

Good stick, thank you sir


----------



## tacket

Cohiba Red Dot 7x49. Pretty basic stick, but on a quest to conquer all that is Cameroon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Espinosa Alpha Dawg courtesy of @LeatherNeck
> I love the flavor profile of this stick.


I've never heard of it so I looked it up from one of my favorite cigar reviewers... after his review I think I need to give these a shot.


----------



## BOSSTANK

tacket said:


> Cohiba Red Dot 7x49. Pretty basic stick, but on a quest to conquer all that is Cameroon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those get really good with some age...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a cup of Costa Rican this morning,


----------



## genomez

WNYTony said:


> Out at a buddy's garage for the afternoon games. The first smoke was a Crowned Head Buckeye Land I missed getting a picture of, and the second was The Judge from My Father, courtesy of @genomez A little bigger than I like but a good smoke none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight an Asylum 33 corona to finish the weekend


I'm glad you liked it. I'm with you that it's a bit too big. They have one in a smaller RG but it's about an inch longer I believe.


----------



## Hickorynut

Las Calaveras courtesy of @LeatherNeck with Chickory Blend Joe. This making Monday morning mo betta!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody 









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Archun

GOT14U said:


> Had to open another 5 pack....damn these CFT's !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Were you stalking me???:vs_laugh:
Cheers Bro!


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> Espinosa Alpha Dawg courtesy of @LeatherNeck
> I love the flavor profile of this stick.


I snagged a good deal on these earlier this year and I've not been disappointed. They're a good any time of day smoke. Glad you enjoyed it Tyson.


----------



## tacket

BOSSTANK said:


> Those get really good with some age...


Good to know -- I've got a couple months on these and aside from some inconsistencies with the draw, burn has always been pretty spot on which I can't always say about other Cameroon wrapped sticks. Maybe I'll tuck the last ones away and give them another shot as you suggest with more age on 'em.


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Good to know -- I've got a couple months on these and aside from some inconsistencies with the draw, burn has always been pretty spot on which I can't always say about other Cameroon wrapped sticks. Maybe I'll tuck the last ones away and give them another shot as you suggest with more age on 'em.


Those taste too Dominican for me either way. I'd gladly take an Oliva G or any other Cameroon wrapped central American stick over those any day, especially at half the price those NC Cohibas go for.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday, Viaja Holiday blend 2016....Nice way to end the long weekend.


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> My first one of these... compliments of @ForMud
> 
> Good stick, thank you sir


Glad you enjoyed it.

One thing I gotta say for them, they're build tough. One of the only sticks I've found I can smoke while beating around the rocks in my truck. Wind/damp/being dropped and generally abused does seem to effect them much.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

ForMud said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> One thing I gotta say for them, they're build tough. One of the only sticks I've found I can smoke while beating around the rocks in my truck. Wind/damp/being dropped and generally abused does seem to effect them much.


Isn't that pretty much how Saka designed them? At least, that's what I remember reading.


----------



## msmith1986

G Maduro Rothschild. Man I love these with 2 years on them. #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padron 3000


----------



## huffer33

Crux Skeeter with Appleton rum on a windy cold day with light flurries.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ForMud

Rabidawise said:


> Isn't that pretty much how Saka designed them? At least, that's what I remember reading.


Yes I read that too....But 90% of what is written about a cigar is hype...But in this case, it's true.


----------



## Rabidawise

ForMud said:


> Yes I read that too....But 90% of what is written about a cigar is hype...But in this case, it's true.


Touché....at least that one was an honest description!


----------



## kacey

Pius X said:


> Don Thomas Conn from brother @kacey. Love the lonsdale size! Thanks bud
> View attachment 232672


You're welcome

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Last Rite to celebrate the end of boot camp.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Custom Roll from another brother with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## tazdvl

Two nights ago:

















Last night:









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## ScottyB

BMB Connie, really nice smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

Lunchtime Esteban Carreras MR Brownstone Maduro! So good!


----------



## haegejc

I have been wanting to try this for awhile and saw so many others enjoying them on the forums I decided tonight is the night. Southern Draw Rose of Sharon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

I've been trying so many blah cigars lately that I was beginning to wonder if I've gotten jaded or just too picky or something. A lot of them have been Cuban heritage brands that came in samplers and whatnot. I can see why they generally get a bad rap around here. Fonseca is made by Quesada, not Altadis or General, however. Perhaps that makes the difference. 

This Fonseca Cubano Limitado was just wonderful, and right in my wheelhouse flavor-wise. The Fonseca Vintage I had this morning had quite an unusual flavor profile - very dry like a dry wine, and cedary I think. Not what I normally like, but quite enjoyable. 

Here's my problem. I got a sampler of 4 for 10 bucks including the above, the Quesada Espana, which I loved, and a Quesada 40th. I'm afraid to try the 40th! I want to believe that a sampler with 100% great sticks is possible....I will be heartbroken if the 40th turns out to be a dud. Dear Abby, what should I do?

Signed, Neurotic in New Jersey


----------



## Pius X

Just bought a new car today. Pulled out something good to celebrate.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hard to beat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Earlier today while cleaning out the garage.


----------



## Garyk

AB mundial


----------



## greasemonger

Four Kicks maduro


----------



## Peapaw

Early this morning, also had a DE Larutan/natural.

That one a day plan has kinda gone out the window.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BKurt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Joy De Nicaragua Gran Reserva Robusto Grande.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

I know nothing of this smoke but I have seen them a few times. Not going to lie my expectations were not high on it. The band is sort of gimmicky from my point of view.

I was fooled. This stick isn't to bad. Hitting on the full side of the range. Time to see if I can find more.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Early this morning, also had a DE Larutan/natural.
> 
> That one a day plan has kinda gone out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The nice seasons I smoke 3-5/day. Steady on my pipes at the moment with mix of cold and rain lately. I smoke constantly when I'm driving though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Agreed!


Olecharlie said:


> Hard to beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





LeatherNeck said:


> Earlier today while cleaning out the garage.


Oooo I love the nic and rich flavor in those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> The nice seasons I smoke 3-5/day. Steady on my pipes at the moment with mix of cold and rain lately. I smoke constantly when I'm driving though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I smoke too fast when I'm driving, the larutan was a 7 x 44 rg i finished it in just over an hour.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Federation White Chocolate Mocha as I stroll through the neighborhood on a cool Monday evening. 
Smoke courtesy of a great Brother and friend @Olecharlie thank you. 









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I smoke too fast when I'm driving, the larutan was a 7 x 44 rg i finished it in just over an hour.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Damn that's fast, that can give you heat and bitterness before halfway at that rate. Relax, enjoy the drive, no matter what you're driving.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These have improved and are great. Curivari really improve with time. Didn't really wow me the first time with this one but really enjoyed it and stacked dimes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Abe Flores maduro courtesy of @SilkyJ Really love everything Abe does and this is no exception


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dont remember where this stick came from at the moment, but it was like hey... hey you... pssst... smoke me

WARPED ~ LA RELATOS


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Federation White Chocolate Mocha as I stroll through the neighborhood on a cool Monday evening.
> Smoke courtesy of a great Brother and friend @Olecharlie thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoyed it Frankie!


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Habano and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

These still have good pepper and spice 10 months later. My only complaint about the 5 vitola sampler is there was no robusto, 6x50 was the shortest one. Good thing the jobsite I'm headed to is almost 2 hours away.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> I hope you enjoyed it Frankie!


Good cigar always loved a corojo wrapper.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

haegejc said:


> I have been wanting to try this for awhile and saw so many others enjoying them on the forums I decided tonight is the night. Southern Draw Rose of Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of it? It's on my "to try" connie short list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> What did you think of it? It's on my "to try" connie short list.


You have one on the way, bud!


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> You have one on the way, bud!


Dude! Cool, thanks!


----------



## GOT14U

It’s never just one! Lol


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> It's never just one! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Cant leave empty slots in the bag.


----------



## haegejc

ScottyB said:


> What did you think of it? It's on my "to try" connie short list.


This is the first Rose I smoked and it will not be the last. Loved it. Plan on getting several different sizes this weekend at my B&M! I have liked every Southern Draw cigar I have smoked.


----------



## greasemonger

Romeo by Romeo for lunch


----------



## Fusion

A Monte on a overcast morning, 98% Humidity waiting for the rain


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> Keep in mind mood has A LOT to do with your perception of a cigar's flavor. Some say its the most important factor.


I'm in a stabby kinda mood today.

Wondering what i should try from my limited stash.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran

@Peapaw, you may wanna try the new Drew Estates stick, Screwitol!


----------



## Peapaw

Dran said:


> @Peapaw, you may wanna try the new Drew Estates stick, Screwitol!


Yes!!!!!!!! I'll take 100!

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edoty39

Very nice, smooth and creamy stick. Definitely going to have to buy more.


----------



## awk6898

A nice and balmy 40° with 20mph winds. Perfect day to sit on the porch with a chruchill and do some studying while dinner cooks in the smoker. Just pulled out some wood duck and gadwall poppers to cool after an hour and a half smoke bath. They'll get breaded and fried for an appetizer and then ribs and drumsticks for the main course... Enjoy your evening gents.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Brrrrr. Oh and here is the skeeter pic I forgot to post yesterday.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

Camacho Triple Maduro while I'm prepping for this year's hunting trip. 








This will be home for 10 days.









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Peapaw

Settled on a RP vintage 1990 since I've had one before that way a new stick wouldn't be ruined by a foul mood.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Tulse

1st smoke in weeks!


----------



## greasemonger

Peapaw said:


> I'm in a stabby kinda mood today.
> 
> Wondering what i should try from my limited stash.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Pistoff Kristoff


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje. I do not know which one it is but it is good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

haegejc said:


> I have been wanting to try this for awhile and saw so many others enjoying them on the forums I decided tonight is the night. Southern Draw Rose of Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see these posted a lot. Always good reviews.


----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> Pistoff Kristoff


I've had one... pretty good but I only bought one in case I didn't like it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Nick's Little Havana maduro for the drive home
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I've had one... pretty good but I only bought one in case I didn't like it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Never buy one, always buy two or three. Then you can revisit with some rest and a different mood a few months later.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Maduro with a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## Rickynewarknj

awk6898 said:


> A nice and balmy 40° with 20mph winds. Perfect day to sit on the porch with a chruchill and do some studying while dinner cooks in the smoker. Just pulled out some wood duck and gadwall poppers to cool after an hour and a half smoke bath. They'll get breaded and fried for an appetizer and then ribs and drumsticks for the main course... Enjoy your evening gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That look amazing and super yummy!


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Trying another Fallen Angel. No I do not have any liquor in that soda...too lazy to go down to the bar and get some!


----------



## haegejc

Umbagog. Such an enjoyable slow smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

House blend at deer camp. Sneaking in a weekday hunt trying to catch the follow up to an abbreviated rut


----------



## Rondo

Ezra Zion Masquerade


----------



## mpomario

Still enjoy these after a year or more of rest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Mummy


----------



## Peapaw

My mood improved somewhat, after a smoke and I got away from some of the traffic I was dealing with.. ended the day with a camacho.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

A bit chilly out tonight...


----------



## Edoty39

Received this gem in a trade with @Olecharlie. Fantastic smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

It's cold for Hicksville....gonna need a quick satisfying smoke!

La Aurora Los Escogidos Maduro with New Orleans Black Joe









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro while I'm prepping for this year's hunting trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be home for 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


So jealous....you need to do an Antelope bow hunt on horseback next....next level fun

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

My morning maduro is one that always has a good foundation of flavor and smoke output.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> So jealous....you need to do an Antelope bow hunt on horseback next....next level fun
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Closest I come to being Tribal is my Viking ancestors....and you don't want to see me in a loin cloth. :SCARY:

Texas pig hunt from helicopter is on my bucket list. I haven't figured out how to pay for it, though. Not enough pennies in my kids piggy banks. Maybe I should start a go fund me page and claim it is part of my mental health therapy!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## tazdvl

A little something out of the @craig_o tupperdor.
My Father La Reloba Selección Sumatra in robusto...









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fusion

Its been a few days since i had 1:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

One of my go-tos


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

20 degrees with 20 mile per hour wind today so I'm hiding behind some garbage cans with my Brew burner. I have no recollection of where the cigar came from... If any of you passed it to me most appreciated. Very interesting full strength stick that seems like a good value.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Really liking these when I want a lighter smoke.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

huffer33 said:


> 20 degrees with 20 mile per hour wind today so I'm hiding behind some garbage cans with my Brew burner. I have no recollection of where the cigar came from... If any of you passed it to me most appreciated. Very interesting full strength stick that seems like a good value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


So random you're smoking one of those. I ran across a picture of one of those on Instagram and tried to find out where to buy one but couldn't. Hope it was good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ewood said:


> So random you're smoking one of those. I ran across a picture of one of those on Instagram and tried to find out where to buy one but couldn't. Hope it was good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah very good, and strong. Seriously I have a healthy N tolerance and I got slightly light headed at the last inch. It just kept building strength. Possibly the strongest I have ever had. The reviews I read rated it 91 & 92 as well.

Appear to be available here -

https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/cigar-brands/saga/saga-short-tales-tomo-ii.html


----------



## huffer33

@Ewood I just noticed that is the Tomo II and it is rated medium - full. I believe what I had was the Tomo I:

"If you are familiar with Saga Short Tales Tomo I - Tales of High Priming, you know that is not only a full strength, full-bodied cigar. I consider it one of the stronger cigars to have come out of the Dominican Republic. As for Tales of the Land: Cotuí, this cigar has a different profile. This is a cigar that is medium strength and medium to full-bodied. I didn't find much in the way of variance with the strength and body throughout the smoking experience.
In terms of strength versus body, I gave the edge to the body."

https://cigar-coop.com/2017/04/cigar-review-saga-short-tales-tomo-ii-tales-of-the-land-cotui-by-de-los-reyes-cigars.html

The Tomo II got a 93 in that review.

Edit - OK I'm a bone-head. It was a Tomo II I smoked based on the vitola. Must be some variation in strength as this one hit hard.


----------



## Ewood

huffer33 said:


> Yeah very good, and strong. Seriously I have a healthy N tolerance and I got slightly light headed at the last inch. It just kept building strength. Possibly the strongest I have ever had. The reviews I read rated it 91 & 92 as well.
> 
> Appear to be available here -
> 
> https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/cigar-brands/saga/saga-short-tales-tomo-ii.html


Shoot, that's right down the road from me! I may have to make a trip there shortly. Thanks Huffer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> View attachment 232858
> 
> Many say the band is the best part.


Looks cold out there buddy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabal and a cup of Puerto Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain courtesy of @curmudgeonista....going pretty good with this cup of Kona.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## kacey

Viaje Potluck Fake Meat









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Braving the cold for an AF short story.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edoty39 said:


> Received this gem in a trade with @Olecharlie. Fantastic smoke.


Everyone seems to like those. They are much better with rest.


----------



## cracker1397

Really enjoying this one. My first CCA and I'm not disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Completely underwhelming. So much so that I just put it down. Hopefully this Umbagog turns out to be a little more interesting...


----------



## Pius X

First home roll. It's big, it's loose, it's ugly but it's mine! Taste is good can't wait to roll a proper one


----------



## GOT14U

Elizabeth10 said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Completely underwhelming. So much so that I just put it down. Hopefully this Umbagog turns out to be a little more interesting...


Oh it will, you may give up on al AB's after that DTT

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Pius X said:


> First home roll. It's big, it's loose, it's ugly but it's mine! Taste is good can't wait to roll a proper one
> View attachment 233516


Looks better than any cigar I've ever rolled.


----------



## Pius X

I had to toss it, too loose. Round 2! This one might actually smoke! Maybe it's just cuz it's mine but it tastes delicious &#128523;


----------



## NormH3

Oliva Serie V No 4


----------



## Elizabeth10

GOT14U said:


> Oh it will, you may give up on al AB's after that DTT


The Umbagog isn't really floating my boat (ha, get it?), but it's a heck of a lot better than that Tempus. It is right off the shelf and I'm smoking it right after the other one, so conditions are less than ideal.

What's a DTT?

On an unrelated note, I realized today that my B&M doesn't stock Rocky Patel. Interesting. They DO have all 4 Dunbartons now, which is pretty nice.


----------



## haegejc

Guardian of the farm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Elizabeth10 said:


> The Umbagog isn't really floating my boat (ha, get it?), but it's a heck of a lot better than that Tempus. It is right off the shelf and I'm smoking it right after the other one, so conditions are less than ideal.
> 
> What's a DTT?
> 
> On an unrelated note, I realized today that my B&M doesn't stock Rocky Patel. Interesting. They DO have all 4 Dunbartons now, which is pretty nice.


DDT Is Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust. Steve Saka's brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Viaje Potluck Fake Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


 Where did you get that please?


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Really liking these when I want a lighter smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What is that?


----------



## Dran

Cfed circle game if im not mistaken


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> What is that?


Room 101 circle game....close @Dran

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Post Embargo from the Noob Hit Squad on my way home. 12 hours is enough for today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Room 101 circle game....close @Dran
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Time to research it


----------



## Elizabeth10

haegejc said:


> DDT Is Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust. Steve Saka's brand.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks.

As far as "giving up on" Alec Bradleys - I think that was the first one I've ever smoked. And the Umbagog was the third type of Dunbarton I've sampled. 

From what I've read, Steve Saka had a very specific concept when he created the Umbagog. I think he achieved his goal. I do tend to like cigars that have some backstory or at least a reason for being other than "let's throw some stuff at the wall, slap a band on it, amd see what sticks."


----------



## WNYTony

Hump day Corto


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first one of these...


----------



## tacket

Peapaw said:


> Settled on a RP vintage 1990 since I've had one before that way a new stick wouldn't be ruined by a foul mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Good maneuvering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Olecharlie said:


> Everyone seems to like those. They are much better with rest.


 Great smoke, thanks again Charlie.


----------



## Edoty39

Tasty smoke from the other night. Of the few Maduro's I've tried, this is my favorite.


----------



## Peapaw

Am RP jr courtesy of @kacey I think.

Nice little stick ml









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Joys Red with Sumatra,


----------



## Matt_21

A CI knockoff while.puttering around the garage last night.
When "let's pack up the garbage." Turned into cleaning the garage.


----------



## huffer33

Sunny and calm... It's a beautiful new day.










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Garyk

Good smoke


----------



## ForMud

Nice, quick, tasty, wish I had more.....Papa Joe


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva O 2nds #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Illusion for Thrifty Thursday


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Where did you get that please?


From a gentlemen named KC, at a cigar festival in Boulder. KC is the is the VP for marketing for Viaje/tatuaje, if my memory serves me.


----------



## haegejc

LFD Double Ligero at local b & m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


>


What did you think of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked it to my finger tips... was a great stick... wish I had more.


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cabal and a cup of Puerto Rican,
> 
> View attachment 233506


Guessing by my google search that these haven't been around for a few years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


> Guessing by my google search that these haven't been around for a few years.


I got these from CFed awhile back, they still have em listed although 'out of stock' good med smoke if you're a HK fan.


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday 
SLR Maduro and New Orleans Joe....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## MattT

A warm smoke on a cool evening.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MattT said:


> A warm smoke on a cool evening.
> View attachment 233580
> View attachment 233582
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good choice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a perfect Gentleman!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Elizabeth10 said:


> The Umbagog isn't really floating my boat (ha, get it?), but it's a heck of a lot better than that Tempus. It is right off the shelf and I'm smoking it right after the other one, so conditions are less than ideal.
> 
> What's a DTT?
> 
> On an unrelated note, I realized today that my B&M doesn't stock Rocky Patel. Interesting. They DO have all 4 Dunbartons now, which is pretty nice.


I really liked the the few I have had. Do you like Mi Querida? I'll talke DB over RP anytime...


----------



## S&W

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## greasemonger

Torano vault I undoubtedly overpaid for back in January. This one might not go the distance.


----------



## msmith1986

FdO maduro #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A MF for MNF. This and the Gran Oferta are current favorite MFs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> A MF for MNF. This and the Gran Oferta are current favorite MFs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Thursday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Royalty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Quick smoke that @Rondo passed out.


----------



## haegejc

Liga Privada UF-13. A ton of foot smoke which I really like. Might have to get a few more of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Olecharlie said:


> I really liked the the few I have had. Do you like Mi Querida? I'll talke DB over RP anytime...


Not yet, but I have one resting in the humi.


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> It's Thursday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah! TNF! I'm leaving that there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Senorial from a MAW by @poppajon75,


----------



## Elizabeth10

First, a Hemingway Signature on the deck of the Hyatt Regency in Jersey City. Gotta love events where they provide cigars. 

Now, an Undercrown Sun Grown (been meaning to try one) at Railroad Cigars in Newark with my friend Kellie, who is enjoying her Acid Blondie.


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> Hah! TNF! I'm leaving that there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your week just got a whole lot faster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Black Belt Buckle tonight


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Black Belt Buckle tonight


Old one or new one?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Old one or new one?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Me or the cigar ? Lol. Old one, from first release back in '15. I'm down under 3 boxes now.....


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Me or the cigar ? Lol. Old one, from first release back in '15. I'm down under 3 boxes now.....


I love the regular production 4 kicks. What is the difference in that one and the BBB?


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Me or the cigar ? Lol. Old one, from first release back in '15. I'm down under 3 boxes now.....


Poor guy....you need to get rid of those old crusties!  you shouldn't take up precious humidor space with 15's....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

TexaSmoke said:


> I love the regular production 4 kicks. What is the difference in that one and the BBB?


BBB is a Famous Smoke exclusive, full strength and wrapped in Connecticut Broadleaf maduro. Regular Four Kicks is medium and natural Habano. Sounds like you might need to try one Tyson....


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Poor guy....you need to get rid of those old crusties!  you shouldn't take up precious humidor space with 15's....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah ? You got some Tats you're looking to unload or something ?


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> BBB is a Famous Smoke exclusive, full strength and wrapped in Connecticut Broadleaf maduro. Regular Four Kicks is medium and natural Habano. Sounds like you might need to try one Tyson....


Just can't get an answer without threats around this place. Lol


----------



## WNYTony

TexaSmoke said:


> Just can't get an answer without threats around this place. Lol


No threat - just an offer. We're buds, you let me know.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bren a while since I smoked one of these... dont care for them like I used too


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Bren a while since I smoked one of these... dont care for them like I used too


I smoked one from you the other night. Liked it more than I remembered. Put them on my box list.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I smoked one from you the other night. Liked it more than I remembered. Put them on my box list.


Im at the half and like it better now haha... first third was meh


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Im at the half and like it better now haha... first third was meh


I love that dark, Nicaraguan profile.


----------



## DoomSlayer

Opus X Forbidden X TAA 2018 Gods Whisper. The first third or so was just ok, but then it picked up and got interesting. I prefer the regular Opus, but this one was good.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Herrera Esteli Miami 
Not to bad for my first smoke in about a week and a half.


----------



## BOSSTANK

A little Morphine kick this morning...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Italia and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Caught an early smoke and Java, before ending a not so great sales month!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Coffee break yesterday, courtesy of my co worker.


----------



## Garyk

Matilde, cant remember which..but its great


----------



## Hickorynut

Garyk said:


> Matilde, cant remember which..but its great


Oscuro.....oscuro.....great cigar!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

MLB Tremont with Guatemalan on a balmy Friday...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I love that dark, Nicaraguan profile.


G's and V's are still my favorites.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Last night's smoke--a Nub Cafe Espresso tubo. I think the Espressos are my favorite Nub Cafes, and this is also my first tubo. (I know, exciting, right?)


----------



## TexaSmoke

The sheen on this La Palina maduro is like an oil slick. From 2/2016 and so delicious. The last of a very kind package from @selpo
Thank you, Selva. I enjoyed each and every one.


----------



## haegejc

Another stick with a ton of foot smoke. I luv it. This Black Label is acting a lot better then the last one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Asylum 13.

Looking in my tuppador trying to decide which one I want, I feel like a kid in a candy store whose mom said he could only have one.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cracker1397

Cheap breakfast smoke while camping at Disney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Cheap breakfast smoke while camping at Disney
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and kids are jealous. I, on the other hand, am having nightmares and flashbacks.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> My wife and kids are jealous. I, on the other hand, am having nightmares and flashbacks.


I approve and 2nd that statement.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> My wife and kids are jealous. I, on the other hand, am having nightmares and flashbacks.


This place gets crazy during the holidays. People go all out with their decorations this time of year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


>


Fair play to you for smoking in the house. I was smoking up in my attic earlier and I still got the 'it stinks in this house'.


----------



## Fusion

DPG Blue


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> Fair play to you for smoking in the house. I was smoking up in my attic earlier and I still got the 'it stinks in this house'.


Oh I wish I could smoke inside. That's a screened in back porch. Lol at smoking in the attic, that has crossed my mind before when it's so cold out but it would stink it up too.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play to you for smoking in the house. I was smoking up in my attic earlier and I still got the 'it stinks in this house'.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I could smoke inside. That's a screened in back porch. Lol at smoking in the attic, that has crossed my mind before when it's so cold out but it would stink it up too.
Click to expand...

The attic is still freezing this time of the year but it beats sitting in the wild winds. I'm a slow smoker as well...was smoking a robusto, under an hour for many, but I can easily last 2 hours even taking a couple of puffs every minute...


----------



## huffer33

With bourbon barrel-aged Sexual Chocolate at the local Saloon.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Made a trip to the lounge and enjoyed a Tabernacle Ct 142, and knew I recognized a guy over in the corner. When he walked by it was none other than Rick Rodriguez of CAO. Super cool guy, in town celebrating a birthday at a lounge downtown tonight. He was gracious enough to gift me with a CAO Nicaragua. Pretty cool deal.


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Queen B at Georgetown Texas for a Christmas Stroll.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

huffer33 said:


> With bourbon barrel-aged Sexual Chocolate at the local Saloon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Drinks sounds tasty. I don't know if you can get it on your end but try Guinness milk stout, comes in bottles and it really does compete with regular Guinness...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Series V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Herrera Esteli Miami at a Christmas street fair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Diesel d. 10th...was very nice!


----------



## Pius X

Home roll from scrap pieces

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Edgy85

One of the drops from @Dran 
Sorry mate couldn't wait told you I was impatient.
Short story - my first Dominican


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been nearly a week since I have been able to sit down and enjoy a smoke.

La Imperiosa courtesy of @mpomario. You are right, these are great with over a year on them. Thanks again Mario










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Edgy85 said:


> One of the drops from @Dran
> Sorry mate couldn't wait told you I was impatient.
> Short story - my first Dominican


Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Scotchpig said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drops from @Dran
> Sorry mate couldn't wait told you I was impatient.
> Short story - my first Dominican
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I really really liked it. Found it quite mild, hadn't read anything before hand wanted to make my own judgement.
The initial couple of draws after lighting the nib filled me with fear cause I hated the taste haha...once it opened up and got going it was delicious.
Just a shame there weren't a couple more chapters to this short story...barummm pssshh

What about yourself? You smoked it before?


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Been nearly a week since I have been able to sit down and enjoy a smoke.
> 
> La Imperiosa courtesy of @mpomario. You are right, these are great with over a year on them. Thanks again Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are so good, but I will tell you they lose a lot after a couple and become very earthy. Right after 6 to a year + and sweet spot hits. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Fuma Em Cordo with a year+. Good passed the band. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BLTC Lawless while I get the overflow cigar parking lot striped and ready for business...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

Damn it’s been a tough week, people are crazy, must be Holiday stress! Speaking of stress I’m gonna start whipping mine with this 2018 Barber Pole Lancero Morphine from No other than BLT and some Bullit Burbon!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Dam it's been a tough week, people are crazy, must be Holiday stress! Speaking of stress I'm gonna start whipping mine with this 2018 Barber Pole Lancero from No other than BLT and some Bullit Burbon!
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=233678&stc=1&d=1543626783


Amen brother Charlie!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

Arturo Fuente Anejo. So good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> One of the drops from @Dran
> Sorry mate couldn't wait told you I was impatient.
> Short story - my first Dominican


Good cigar and the 4.5x55 Best Seller Hemingway Maduro really rocks!


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drops from @Dran
> Sorry mate couldn't wait told you I was impatient.
> Short story - my first Dominican
> 
> 
> 
> Good cigar and the 4.5x55 Best Seller Hemingway Maduro really rocks!
Click to expand...

Oooo good shout mate. I'll have a look into that one. Cheers for the recommendation! Got a gift box of the padron 26 in the post and a box of the RP special editions...can't wait.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> They are so good, but I will tell you they lose a lot after a couple and become very earthy. Right after 6 to a year + and sweet spot hits. Glad you enjoyed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely make a note of that when I get some more of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Bourbon


----------



## Rusty Nail

Viaje Craft Series tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

Almost my favorite thing to do. Date some sticks, smoke a stogie, and watch some UFC!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Pius X

Check out that cello. A gift from my friend @Olecharlie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oktoberfest,


----------



## greasemonger

Pius X said:


> Check out that cello. A gift from my friend @*Olecharlie*
> View attachment 233696


That looks familiar he he. I think you'll find that one to be smoking nicely. Just ask @Hickorynut


----------



## greasemonger

HE Miami that has good flavor but little to no resistance on the draw. Me and ole Willy H have not gotten along well so far. At least its staying together, that goes in the + column.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> That looks familiar he he. I think you'll find that one to be smoking nicely. Just ask @Hickorynut


Mighty fine.....mighty fine! :smile2::smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

All packed up for tomorrow......time to pay some attention to these fights!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## LeatherNeck

You fellas are making my mouth water over here! I haven't had a smoke in over a week now and I'm bout to pull my hair out. Good thing I'm bald! 

Keep it up guys, I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Elizabeth10 said:


> This Fonseca Cubano Limitado was just wonderful, and right in my wheelhouse flavor-wise. The Fonseca Vintage I had this morning had quite an unusual flavor profile - very dry like a dry wine, and cedary I think. Not what I normally like, but quite enjoyable.
> 
> Here's my problem. I got a sampler of 4 for 10 bucks including the above, the Quesada Espana, which I loved, and a Quesada 40th. I'm afraid to try the 40th! I want to believe that a sampler with 100% great sticks is possible....I will be heartbroken if the 40th turns out to be a dud. Dear Abby, what should I do?
> 
> Signed, Neurotic in New Jersey


Update: The Quesada 40th was good too! Not quite as interesting as the ither three oerhaps, but a good solid all-around smoke.

So that's 4 for 4! I just picked up some more of them for $11 a pop. The Espana alone is $160 for a box of 20, so wow, what a deal!


----------



## GOT14U

Elizabeth10 said:


> Update: The Quesada 40th was good too! Not quite as interesting as the ither three oerhaps, but a good solid all-around smoke.
> 
> So that's 4 for 4! I just picked up some more of them for $11 a pop. The Espana alone is $160 for a box of 20, so wow, what a deal!


I'd check out Fine Ash Cigar for the Halfwheel cigar of the year quasada fine ash exclusive barber pole....sounds like it would be right in your wheel house...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

One more! Alec Bradley Prensado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Found this stick with a crazy hammer on it that @GOT14U threw me in a trade. Must be another one of those that he doesn't like because it was pretty damn good :ss


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Found this stick with a crazy hammer on it that @GOT14U threw me in a trade. Must be another one of those that he doesn't like because it was pretty damn good :ss


Ya everyone knows those Ezra sticks suck! Glad you like it tho!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg


----------



## kacey

El Suavesito real good cogar for the price. Strong pepper with wood and earth notes.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

Flor de Oliva.


----------



## BobP

Getting around to the mystery sampler I got a few months back.


----------



## Olecharlie

First Nub out of a new box with Valhalla Java!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Alpha Dawg


? Curious

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 La Bomba Bunker Buster with Sumatra,







It would appear that it's officially leaf season in Central Texas


----------



## Garyk

This is a tasty find..too bad a dry winter lip lead to the early demise of the cap and a piece of the wrapper, but it's still a great smoke!


----------



## haegejc

A morning piece of Yellow Cake and what Hilton calls bold coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Why Connie Oliva? Cuz I've had no sleep, just got back off fire calls, and its freaking raining. So if I have to toss it...its ok.

Actually I haven't had an Oliva Connie in over a year, they're purty good....now ima sit here and play cookie blast and drink some IBCC Cast Iron with my cigar...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> A morning piece of Yellow Cake and what Hilton calls bold coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo you got a brown crayon dipped in hot water instead of burnt umber....

Enjoy your smoke!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> First Nub out of a new box with Valhalla Java!


And the month is looking better already!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight, lancero. Courtesy of @Semper Noctem . Thank you.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Oooo you got a brown crayon dipped in hot water instead of burnt umber....
> 
> Enjoy your smoke!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Hey, hey, hey. They refer to it as Robust at the Hampton Inn. I've stayed there so much I've grown to like it with 12 hits of hazelnut creamer lol.


----------



## Madderduro

flatbed cigar co. green label


----------



## huffer33

Crappy day but not too cold.










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Walking the streets of Austin TX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Im liking this one ROTT.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> ? Curious
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Pretty dern good imo... @TexaSmoke told me how much he liked them so I ordered some to see what all the fuss was about. Glad I got 9 more of them.


----------



## BOSSTANK

80F today


----------



## Olecharlie

Ez White Chocolate Mocha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rusty Nail

Good Cigar for the price.


----------



## Gummy Jones

padron 3000 mad with a couple years rest


----------



## kacey

Madderduro said:


> flatbed cigar co. green label


Never heard of them is it any good?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> 80F today


How are the my father's mate? Never smoked them was gonna buy a box of the bijou 1922 torpedo, saw them on a great deal.


----------



## kacey

Damned Hipsters 2 from cfed
Even the dog wanted a taste.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

What's up puffers?! First time with one of these. Good stuff. Leathery. Nice burn so far as well. From the sub 10 dollar pass. West coast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Liga 9 Coranet for a dog walk.


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> How are the my father's mate? Never smoked them was gonna buy a box of the bijou 1922 torpedo, saw them on a great deal.


I have found them to be very good for Le bejou and most the others. The judge has just been good.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the my father's mate? Never smoked them was gonna buy a box of the bijou 1922 torpedo, saw them on a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found them to be very good for Le bejou and most the others. The judge has just been good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can't find any judges on the site I use. 23 box of the bijou torpedos are only 157 dollars though...here in the UK they are 23 quid for a single...ridiculous


----------



## msmith1986

Only Diesel corona better is the Puro Authentico. These are perfect size and flavor for any time. Mmmmm.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Cain Nub I found cleaning the humidor; pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Damned Hipsters 2 from cfed
> Even the dog wanted a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Smart dog!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> How are the my father's mate? Never smoked them was gonna buy a box of the bijou 1922 torpedo, saw them on a great deal.


I love all of the MF sticks... the 1922 is a very good cigar


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label now in Roundrock Texas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Championship Saturday smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna have a pow-wow with the Chief and some Guatemalan.....then I'm going to have some liquid fermented grains and fruit... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> I love all of the MF sticks... the 1922 is a very good cigar


The LFLA and Gran Oferta are current MF favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cromagnon with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gumby-cr

Back2Back Nicaragua Robusto. Been far too long since I've had a smoke :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Don Pepin Garcia original at street fair in Georgetown Texas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Both very good. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

This rain is not playing nice....


----------



## Peapaw

Just started, jury is still out.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

This evening 























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Eastern Standard from the Summer Pass and some Flor de Cana anejo 5 year.


----------



## Ewood

Bales on Bales for round 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Always makes for a good smoke.


----------



## SilkyJ

Aganorsa Leaf Maduro after another disappointing UGA loss. Good thing that drunk thread got shut down last week lol.


----------



## haegejc

Great cigar night. Getting kind of cold. The Wise Man!! So good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Peapaw said:


> Just started, jury is still out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Almost embarrassed to say, but I've still yet to get my hands on one of those. :frown2:



TexaSmoke said:


> Eastern Standard from the Summer Pass and some Flor de Cana anejo 5 year.


One of my favorite Caldwell. Midnight Express edges it out slightly:wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> Almost embarrassed to say, but I've still yet to get my hands on one of those. :frown2:
> 
> One of my favorite Caldwell. Midnight Express edges it out slightly:wink2:


If I were to buy them, the midnight would have been my first choice. My tastes trend toward the darker stuff. The Eastern was pretty good, but not something I'd box. I'd snag a 5er.


----------



## Peapaw

LeatherNeck said:


> Almost embarrassed to say, but I've still yet to get my hands on one of those. :frown2:
> 
> One of my favorite Caldwell. Midnight Express edges it out slightly:wink2:


I smoked it to a nub, gonna let the remaining 3 age a bit.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> If I were to buy them, the midnight would have been my first choice. My tastes trend toward the darker stuff. The Eastern was pretty good, but not something I'd box. I'd snag a 5er.


I can get onboard with that. It's kinda like the Undercrown for DE. Quality smoke for the price point that still delivers.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

LeatherNeck said:


> I can get onboard with that. It's kinda like the Undercrown for DE. Quality smoke for the price point that still delivers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Yea, I like the undercrown at the right price point. It doesn't wow me, but it delivers.


----------



## cigaraddict

NUB kick today apparently; Oliva V NUB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> This evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Dat Cleaver!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

No Surrender & Stout.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina classic rosado tonight


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Homeroll from last winter









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Edgy85

TexaSmoke said:


> Eastern Standard from the Summer Pass and some Flor de Cana anejo 5 year.


Love that rum. I'm a bit of a rum buff if you ever get the chance try the diplomatico reserva exclusiva comes in a short stubby cloudy green bottle. It's a Venezuelan rum.... so delicious.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Good ol' Nub, this time a connie.


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Esteli and Guatemalan









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Started this morning with a little rage courtesy of @LeatherNeck.... or @kacey didn't remember having one from him, but I do.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cigaraddict

Imperiosa to start the day, love these things when it's cool out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and Sumatra for this sunny Sunday morning,


----------



## Garyk

A little post embargo action this morning


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron 7000 Natural :grin2: Much larger ring gauge than I like but when it was a freebie I'm not going to complain.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Had another Nub Cafe last night--this time the Macchiato in the 438 vitola. Perfect for a quick (but not _too_ quick) smoke! I'm a big fan of all three Cafe varieties, but if I had to choose, I'd say the Espresso is my favorite, followed closely by these Macchiatos. The Cappuccinos are also great, but (to my palate, at least) a bit less flavorful.


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake and not sure what Hilton calls this dark warm fluid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Renancer









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Garyk

huffer33 said:


> Renancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


 very nice..I have one of these I gordo waiting for me


----------



## Madderduro

I'm assuming this is a curivari stick...dunno stumbled upon a 5er and can't find any info on em!


----------



## S&W

Down in Wilmington, NC for a couple days. Enjoyed this Oliva an the Riverwalk


----------



## Pag#11

Aganorsa leaf on a Sunday morning . One of the smoothest Nicaraguan puros I have ever smoked, caramel and some wood without the Nicaraguan pepper. Great smoke from a great company that put Don Pepin on the map.







Courtesy of Max Fernandez, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Garyk said:


> very nice..I have one of these I gordo waiting for me


Yeah they are great - I've tried a couple vitolas (other than gordo) but am not sure I have a preference.


----------



## Olecharlie

No disappointment here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R Lancero with a cup of Kona,


----------



## BobP

Cold and raining today. Got the stove going in the garage.


----------



## Rusty Nail

One of my favorite NCs.


----------



## Fusion

Quick Draw Conni


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Can't find any judges on the site I use. 23 box of the bijou torpedos are only 157 dollars though...here in the UK they are 23 quid for a single...ridiculous


PM me your addy i'll send you a care package.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Back2Back Nicaragua Robusto. Been far too long since I've had a smoke :grin2:


Never heard of it any good and where did ya get them?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Oliva serie V Melanio Maduro with about 6 months rest good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Taking full advantage of a rare opportunity to have a cigar in December without freezing my ass off! Illusione Rothschild and nicely matched 8th Sin Black Lager.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chief Cool Arrow


----------



## BOSSTANK

Undercrown Shade courtesy of @TexaSmoke ... thanks brother


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale natural PA broadleaf. Still raining off and on here. #SloppySunday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just got the baby to sleep for a nap and the wife is sleeping off last night. For a Mexican she can't handle the next day very good hahaha.

Anyways great day to be outside. Having a nice Futuro. I haven't had all the Warped cigars but this is still my favorite with the La Colmena at a close second.


----------



## Rabidawise

HE Miami ROTT and Founder's Curmudgeon's Better Half


----------



## Peapaw

Another I'm going to need to let age a bit.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cigaraddict

For a quick anytime smoke a mini BV never disappoints








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back home relaxing with a Charter Oak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Never heard of it any good and where did ya get them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


The 1st half showed promise than fell apart flavor wise afterwards. They are made by Davidoff I believe and are priced low (compared to Davidoff prices). I picked them up at my local shop but I believe Small Batch has them. I'm going to smoke the Connie next weekend and will report back when I do :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

If you like a mild cigar with a nutty, earthy, little leather and slight pepper you should like this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Another I'm going to need to let age a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those only go so far with rest to a decent smoke. 
The Triple-A on the other hand is one of my favorites and completely different. I love the triple-a any time. The dark and bold PA wrapper gives it extra character I've always liked. I live in PA tobacco country so....lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Scotchpig said:


> Thanks to @kacey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're very welcome

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> The 1st half showed promise than fell apart flavor wise afterwards. They are made by Davidoff I believe and are priced low (compared to Davidoff prices). I picked them up at my local shop but I believe Small Batch has them. I'm going to smoke the Connie next weekend and will report back when I do :grin2:


Thank you. I think I will skip finding that one. No need to smoke a cigar that peters out on flavor. That would be disappointing.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Nice and warm today so I have time for a second cigar, EP Carrillo Short Run.


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Those only go so far with rest to a decent smoke.
> The Triple-A on the other hand is one of my favorites and completely different. I love the triple-a any time. The dark and bold PA wrapper gives it extra character I've always liked. I live in PA tobacco country so....lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm glad I only bought a fiver.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Toro,Toro,Toro... 
Matilde Oscura and my attempt at a bourbon old fashioned (should a stuck with the Mason jar)
@Westside Threat you need to PM me your addy....I can't describe this pleasure
















Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## LeatherNeck

Peapaw said:


> Started this morning with a little rage courtesy of @LeatherNeck.... or @kacey didn't remember having one from him, but I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I just sent you one; not sure if that's it, but good regardless it's a good smoke. Hope you liked it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg to help me put up Xmas decorations


----------



## Fusion

Afternoon Latte with a home roll


----------



## S&W

Romeo Y Julieta Love Story


----------



## Peapaw

LeatherNeck said:


> I just sent you one; not sure if that's it, but good regardless it's a good smoke. Hope you liked it.


Oh I did, gotta get some more.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Sunny and 78 in Houston today. Hard to believe it is December Nice Oliva V on the porch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I'm glad I only bought a fiver.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That's only my opinion. Some people really like them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

@GOT14U Those *Espinosa Alpha Dawg* sticks are some damn good smokes... had my 2nd one today and glad I got a box. Big time box worthy.
Thanks @TexaSmoke for telling me about these.


----------



## Westside Threat

CF The Collective & Delerium Noel










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Those *Espinosa Alpha Dawg* sticks are some damn good smokes... had my 2nd one today and glad I got a box. Big time box worthy.
> Thanks @TexaSmoke for telling me about these. @GOT14U


Thought you'd like it based on what I see you smoke. Glad I wasn't wrong and got you to buy a box for no reason.


----------



## Dran

EZ bourbon from the mailman @Alrightdriver! An inch in and loving it!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> @GOT14U Those *Espinosa Alpha Dawg* sticks are some damn good smokes... had my 2nd one today and glad I got a box. Big time box worthy.
> Thanks @TexaSmoke for telling me about these.


Duly noted! Thx for the info

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cracker1397

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto courtesy of @Olecharlie

This is just what I needed to get through a long 48 hour shift. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

YAAASSSSSSS!!!!! Aging Room doesn't get enough love! They're a favorite of mine!


----------



## cigaraddict

Mini BV Round 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Dran said:


> YAAASSSSSSS!!!!! Aging Room doesn't get enough love! They're a favorite of mine!


I definitely liked the small batch 356 I had.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Muestra De Saka. Gift from a friend. Dam good cigar.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

haegejc said:


> Muestra De Saka. Gift from a friend. Dam good cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at a purchase earlier. Are they comparable to anything, or just damn good? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Angels Anvil,


----------



## kacey

Crapatalk won't let me upload the photos BLTC Royalty as cigar 3 for the day love this one gonna have to get a box of them.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cigaraddict said:


> I was looking at a purchase earlier. Are they comparable to anything, or just damn good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely have that Saka flavor. Comparable to a Liga on some level. Lots of smoke, complexity, and flavor.


----------



## mpomario

La Imperiosa while grading reproductive system homework. 








While watching football. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> La Imperiosa while grading reproductive system homework.


Strike that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

cigaraddict said:


> I was looking at a purchase earlier. Are they comparable to anything, or just damn good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a great cigar. Made my mouth water with a creamy smoke feel. I will be adding these to my collection. Can only get better with time. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

C&A liga E. Pretty good budget line for that brand. Anyone have any good Atlantic discount codes?


----------



## Ewood

Construction is amazing, waiting for the flavor to kick in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

TexaSmoke said:


> Definitely have that Saka flavor. Comparable to a Liga on some level. Lots of smoke, complexity, and flavor.


Sounds great, his new stuff definitely has similar backbones but is all good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

haegejc said:


> It is a great cigar. Made my mouth water with a creamy smoke feel. I will be adding these to my collection. Can only get better with time. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a keeper, thanks for the description!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

kacey said:


> Crapatalk won't let me upload the photos BLTC Royalty as cigar 3 for the day love this one gonna have to get a box of them.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


The Royalty is a favorite of mine too. Although I have yet to not like anything I've smoked that BLTC makes. James Brown is a genius.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Many thanks to @Rondo for my first non-petite Verocu. It's wonderful.


----------



## WNYTony

Drew Estate Factory Smoke maduro courtesy of @dougstoner in our Noob Sampler Trade. A pretty good smoke for the price - thank you sir.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Doumitt

*Glad you liked the Doumitt Oro ***** Maduro*



GOT14U said:


> Hell of a cigar. I was hoping this was a good one since I am a fan of Gold Rush show, at least the early years. Doumitt cigar while doing paperwork. He is the sluice box operator for the kid Parker...always has a cigar in his mouth. Well he makes some good ones also and I'll be ordering a box. Nice oily burn. Good pepper retro..or at least what I think is pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


We would love to use your post on our Facebook and our Website with your permission.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Normally don't have time for a churchill but here's an Oliva G. I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## BobP

Starting it off right today. One of my favorites, currently.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

lfd 48th taa


----------



## cigaraddict

My Father Cederos this AM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Doumitt said:


> We would love to use your post on our Facebook and our Website with your permission.


Hell yes! Was just about to order another bundle from you guys.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> lfd 48th taa
> View attachment 233930


I have some 2018 LFD TAA's, but the 2nd band just says TAA in bigger font. I haven't smoked any yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Morning connie.


----------



## Peapaw

Man O' War Damnation, good stick.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Guardian of the Farm and Guatemalan to start the week...

Love me some Aganorsa......mmmmhmmm









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK

Foundry Zodipunk courtesy of @TexaSmoke thanks bro


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> @GOT14U Those *Espinosa Alpha Dawg* sticks are some damn good smokes... had my 2nd one today and glad I got a box. Big time box worthy.
> Thanks @TexaSmoke for telling me about these.


According to the sigaro app I favor Nicaraguan origin, so I'm gonna have to get some of these.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2k


----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got to try one ROTT


----------



## Fusion

These 000 series are nothing special but they are always a good smoke


----------



## ForMud

Out driving around......


----------



## Joe Sticks

No pics, but had a Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo corona this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

London Club 540 maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Had a quintessence this morning but my phone was dead. now A Midnight Express to enjoy the last of the nice weather. I like this quite a bit.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night
Liga 9









EZ All My Ex's Maduro 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> London Club 540 maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Chic-fil-A &#128077; Yum


----------



## BOSSTANK

On a roll today...


----------



## BobP

I initially didn't care for these. But, after learning to let things "rest" a bit, it was pretty good with my afternoon coffee. I wonder where I learn such things?


----------



## LeatherNeck

AB Tempus Maduro and some Jim Beam


----------



## haegejc

DE Factory Smoke while doing the yard. Fricken leaves.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Definitely a Nicaraguan trend. Good stick.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sneaking this in on #MaduroMonday

UC Maduro and Kona....warm outside,but the breeze says winter's coming....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## VegasPuffer

Christmas decorations going up, stage 1. Accompanied by a Flor de Oliva and zipties.


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione Fume D'Amour, this is a very different smoke for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Umbagog


Yeah buddy that's a good one !


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Definitely a Nicaraguan trend. Good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That stick is a perfect example of what Oliva makes. Just do a tour of everything Oliva makes and there won't be many you don't like. It seems you like the same stuff I do, I just prefer maduro wrappers with my Nicaraguan ligero.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> Definitely a Nicaraguan trend. Good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That nub cammie is a home run!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> That stick is a perfect example of what Oliva makes. Just do a tour of everything Oliva makes and there won't be many you don't like. It seems you like the same stuff I do, I just prefer maduro wrappers with my Nicaraguan ligero.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I guess I do need to do a tour. Right now my purchases are haphazard, just buying what looks interesting or I recognize from here.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

VegasPuffer said:


> Christmas decorations going up, stage 1. Accompanied by a Flor de Oliva and zipties.


Good call. We just stood the tree up, no lights or ornaments yet, just 11mo-old-proof barrier erected. Tomorrow we attempt decorating it. That will be an adventure.


----------



## cigaraddict

Caldwell Funfetti










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I guess I do need to do a tour. Right now my purchases are haphazard, just buying what looks interesting or I recognize from here.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those include Oliva, Nub, Cain, Studio Tobac, Viejo Mundo, Nica Libre. Maybe I missed some, but it'll keep you busy for a while on an Oliva tour, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Black,







I know it's been a while since I've had one of these and that my sinuses are still adjusting to the annual cedar pollen Attack but I remember these as having SOME flavor, this one might not go the distance!


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Those include Oliva, Nub, Cain, Studio Tobac, Viejo Mundo, Nica Libre. Maybe I missed some, but it'll keep you busy for a while on an Oliva tour, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol. That's quite a list.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Chief Cool Arrow. On a cool night in Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

AB 2nd from @huffer33 in the MAW about 6 months ago. This has a few years on it and really has great flavor. Was a little plugged, but nothing the Modus couldn't make quick work of.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing off a Nicaraguan Overrun as I head into work now for a call-in.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of my buddy @Dran


----------



## PanzaVerde

WNYTony said:


> Courtesy of my buddy @Dran


Oh that's a good one


----------



## csk415




----------



## haegejc

Cafe Nub to start the day off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO American with Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

The new version of Camacho Coyolar. Not bad at all but the jury is still out, and it's not near as strong as I thought it would be. This will need a revisit in Feb, but I have yet to find a recent production Camacho that punches the value for the money like my favorites from BLTC, AJF, AF, and Oliva.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

This one was absolutely disgusting, I could barely bring myself to finish it. @CRenshaw86 (and anyone else that has any of these vile things) You need to remove any you have left from your humidor immediately before they contaminate the rest of your stash, send them my way for proper disposal.

I was anticipating this from the moment I saw it, and it didn't disappoint. Thanks for including this one in the package bro.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Peapaw said:


> This one was absolutely disgusting, I could barely bring myself to finish it. @CRenshaw86 (and anyone else that has any of these vile things) You need to remove any you have left from your humidor immediately before they contaminate the rest of your stash, send them my way for proper disposal.
> 
> I was anticipating this from the moment I saw it, and it didn't disappoint. Thanks for including this one in the package bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Those are always fantastic but, sadly, never cheap.


----------



## Peapaw

TexaSmoke said:


> Those are always fantastic but, sadly, never cheap.


Yeah I just placed myself on a buying freeze to allow my cigar budget to accumulate funds.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

More snow coming this evening.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

440 Verocú #TatTuesday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Found a leccia white corona in the bottom of a humi while cleaning this morning, not a bad smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A quick smoke prior to Lunch at Home! Oops think I made a boo boo here, didn’t even think about it. Moderator please remove picture, sorry!

Looks like I was able to remove it lol! Mr Brownstone Maduro! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ok so i like em!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Olecharlie said:


> Illusione Fume D'Amour, this is a very different smoke for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey if anyone likes these let me know, I have 4 left and can send your way, not my cup of Tea.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg & Coffee


----------



## GOT14U

I like me some Leccia's


cigaraddict said:


> View attachment 234006
> 
> 
> Found a leccia white corona in the bottom of a humi while cleaning this morning, not a bad smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Too nice to be inside, I need some vitamin D and N

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate and Guatemalan









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Ok so i like em!!!


Bout time for another box...probably for you to! 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Bout time for another box...probably for you to!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I just ordered more earlier today, cant seem to let any get some age on em, good they are great ROTT
(i do have a box hidden away, 2 months already lol)


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Bout time for another box...probably for you to!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I snuck another box of picadores (6x52) after getting a beat the dealer discount and free shipping. Cant beat a box of those down to $25 from $35


----------



## huffer33

With a hot thermos of half decaf coffee.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> With a hot thermos of half decaf coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I was beginning to think no one else drank half caf....right on Prof!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## GOT14U

Won't be my last one of these, nor my last one today..









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

H-Town Exclusive Series from Tatuaje










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo Maddie,


----------



## Fusion

This looked like it was made at the end of a long shift with the last piece of wrapper, but oh it was gooood, first time with them, wont be the last


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> I was beginning to think no one else drank half caf....right on Prof!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


As wound up as I am from re-starting keto this week I can't imagine what an afternoon thermos of full caf. would do with a smoke...

Our everyday blend is half "Organic Decaf" and half "Love Buzz", both from Equal Exchange. My wife and I have been drinking that blend for over a decade and little else (she won't have anything else if we're home). Hence why I usually don't name the coffee I'm drinking, as it is always the same. If anyone doesn't believe that decaf can be delicious, try that one.


----------



## Edgy85

haegejc said:


> H-Town Exclusive Series from Tatuaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lancero looks tasty! Never even smoked a lancero but am desperate to try them.


----------



## msmith1986

Punch Diablo made by AJF for the ride home. Pretty good so far, it has a few Diesel and MoW reminders in it but very different and good complexity. Definitely worth waiting a few months to try the other 2 I have.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I think I should have let this one be for a while...
Also my longest ash.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Scotchpig

Ripped my package open and lit it up. Wednesday be damned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Just not enough nic....now I'm in a conundrum of what to finish the night off with? Not sure yet









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ezra Zion Chocolate Brownie. The ashtray counts as Tat Tuesday right? :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

BLT Bishops Blend. Nice kick to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo Maddie,
> View attachment 234018


Man do I miss Old Camacho blends :crying:His CLE stuff doesn't come close to the magic of the original Camacho cigars.


----------



## SilkyJ

I haven't been around here much lately because i'm still not completely over this cold but I can finally taste things again so thought I'd have this Cabaiguan for Tat Tuesday


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cloud Hopper








Right in my wheelhouse, soooo good!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Hands down without a doubt one of my favs! Wish I bought 4 boxes of these over priced bastards!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Just not enough nic....now I'm in a conundrum of what to finish the night off with? Not sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I always have a mid-cigar cigarette no matter how strong it is.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

HE Miami....gotta get some smokes in before the predicted icepacalypse this weekend....oh lawd we need milkbread mush makins' 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Hand down without a doubt one of my favs! Wish I bought 4 boxes of these over priced bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What is it my good sir?
Also, I noticed The T Connecticut in the walkin at the shop earlier. Have you tried that yet? It said something like buy 10 or 15 The T get 10 free or something like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> As wound up as I am from re-starting keto this week I can't imagine what an afternoon thermos of full caf. would do with a smoke...
> 
> Our everyday blend is half "Organic Decaf" and half "Love Buzz", both from Equal Exchange. My wife and I have been drinking that blend for over a decade and little else (she won't have anything else if we're home). Hence why I usually don't name the coffee I'm drinking, as it is always the same. If anyone doesn't believe that decaf can be delicious, try that one.


Thanks John, I was looking for my next coffee order assault victim....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Hands down without a doubt one of my favs! Wish I bought 4 boxes of these over priced bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


And those are?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> And those are?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Looks like a Roma Craft "Craft 2018". If it is I wish I picked up more than 1 box also when they came out.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> And those are?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Yes it is a craft 2018.....so good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Hey if anyone likes these let me know, I have 4 left and can send your way, not my cup of Tea.


I'll take em. Love those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Hi to everyone here! I post mostly on the piper side but in NYC for the week and will take being able to smoke inside.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I'll take em. Love those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you posted 1 minute before I received a PM from another interested brother. PM me your address and I'll get those out to you by the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## greasemonger

Fable Fourth Prime. If these weren't $11 at the shop I'd buy the box. Maybe at Christmas I'll grab and handful to put away since this is my last one from this summer. Such a treat of a smoke.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

restomod said:


> Hi to everyone here! I post mostly on the piper side but in NYC for the week and will take being able to smoke inside.


Tell the truth!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Fable Fourth Prime. If these weren't $11 at the shop I'd buy the box. Maybe at Christmas I'll grab and handful to put away since this is my last one from this summer. Such a treat of a smoke.


Great stick! Checkout fine ash for their price

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Pius X

Camacho Pre embargo. I didn't expect much but it's blowing me away rn. Aged tobacco taste, think padron but with a cc profile. Sweet musty, loose pack but perfect draw and burn. I'm loving it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

greasemonger said:


> Fable Fourth Prime. If these weren't $11 at the shop I'd buy the box. Maybe at Christmas I'll grab and handful to put away since this is my last one from this summer. Such a treat of a smoke.


Yep, good stuff!


----------



## BOSSTANK

My fav nc stick... been almost 2 weeks since I've had one


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black Cazador


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Hands down without a doubt one of my favs! Wish I bought 4 boxes of these over priced bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Greta Van Fleet rocks... Black Smoke Rising ftw... 
What stick is that?


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Greta Van Fleet rocks... Black Smoke Rising ftw...
> What stick is that?


It's a Craft 2018

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## VegasPuffer

Oliva Connie, Robusto. Smooth is as smooth does.


----------



## Peapaw

While it was a good smoke, it didn't quite get there for me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte with Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Fable Fourth Prime. If these weren't $11 at the shop I'd buy the box. Maybe at Christmas I'll grab and handful to put away since this is my last one from this summer. Such a treat of a smoke.


I was just thinking that when I wanted to grab some yesterday, but they're not quite that bad here. Depending on size they're $7-$10 here, they definitely went up since last spring.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

1502 and Guatemalan for the morning drive (28 steps to the back deck)

Soft box press and smells like sweetbread....take all the time you want....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

RP Super Ligero from @disco_potato Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A trade from @Dran.....Great as always....Thank you sir.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Excellent stick


----------



## huffer33

I think it was @Rondo that I saw recommend these some time back. Irrespective I'm glad I listened.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

An Uncut today


----------



## Ender1553

Not Friday, but felt like one









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Enjoying a coffee break.


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are great for a quick fix...


----------



## BOSSTANK

BobP said:


> Enjoying a coffee break.


Good stick right there :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

BOSSTANK said:


> These are great for a quick fix...


I just ordered some of those today!


----------



## msmith1986

Gonna rock this Punch Bareknuckle from the Noob Hit Squad right out of Harrisburg. Hopefully it's better than my bareknuckle attitude.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Gonna rock this Punch Bareknuckle from the Noob Hit Squad right out of Harrisburg. Hopefully it's better than my bareknuckle attitude.
> View attachment 234086
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's been a while but I don't remember em being terrible!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sere V with a cup of Costa Rican,







Full bodied, Full flavored, Dark, strong and fully caffeinated pre-diner snack.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's been a while but I don't remember em being terrible!


It's pretty good. I've never had one before this one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TLD Mas Fuerte accompanied by half monkey shoulder/half cream soda :grin2::vs_cocktail:


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> These are great for a quick fix...


Glad to hear, I have 10 sticks being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Olecharlie

Always room in my cooler for these babies!


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Always room in my cooler for these babies!


Mmmmm my mistress, love em.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> It's a Craft 2018
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm jealous, you get all the good stuff and there out of stock everywhere! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> TLD Mas Fuerte accompanied by half monkey shoulder/half cream soda :grin2::vs_cocktail:


I tried monkey shoulder once, I did not like it at all. Gave the bottle to my brother in law.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> I tried monkey shoulder once, I did not like it at all. Gave the bottle to my brother in law.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It's a nice cheap blended whisky for mixing. I don't care for it straight. At 35 bucks a bottle it's a hell of a lot cheaper than what I usually drink (Ardbeg,Laphroig,Balvenie) so it has its uses.


----------



## ScottyB

Really great smoke.


----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley Lost Art. Nice cigar will have to add more of these sticks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Enjoyed this at the hotel patio outside of Indy tonight. 26F, but the fire helped a little










Ryan


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Hanging out with Mr. Sam


----------



## Rondo




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rondo said:


> View attachment 234108


Had a maduro lance a couple days ago and it was amazing!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yellow Cake for breakfast.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Illusione Rothchildes. Had this one hiding in the shadows for a few months.


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning Puffers. Starting the day off with a DE Herrera Esteli lancero. Very nice flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,







Looking like it's gonna be a wet couple days, flash flood warning thru Sat.


----------



## CRenshaw86

Peapaw said:


> This one was absolutely disgusting, I could barely bring myself to finish it. @CRenshaw86 (and anyone else that has any of these vile things) You need to remove any you have left from your humidor immediately before they contaminate the rest of your stash, send them my way for proper disposal.
> 
> I was anticipating this from the moment I saw it, and it didn't disappoint. Thanks for including this one in the package bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Awesome man, glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 and Sumatra,
> View attachment 234120
> 
> Looking like it's gonna be a wet couple days, flash flood warning thru Sat.


That's one way to describe it....miserable is another  we get ice, rain and flooding through the weekend....

Gispert and Guatemalan









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Garyk

Another Mundial day. Getting down to the bottom of the humi now, 9 days until I revisit 'the isle that shall not be mentioned' to restock on Caribbean sticks 🙂


----------



## Peapaw

Aging room pura cepa, a Nicaraguan puro. Any surprise that I like it so much?









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Argentum morning star. Always bold and rich the way I like.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

_The Thorn_~


----------



## Fusion

The Project for thrifty Thursday


----------



## huffer33

All done with classes... Just a couple of finals to administer.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud




----------



## haegejc

Joya Black Nocturno










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Smooth smooth smooooooth


----------



## Peapaw

That didn't take long.
I'll smoke whatever infused or sweet cap sticks I have, but I won't buy anymore.

Courtesy of @kacey









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting prepped for a long icy, cold, weekend. Sharpen the saw and load the trucks....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> That didn't take long.
> I'll smoke whatever infused or sweet cap sticks I have, but I won't buy anymore.
> 
> Courtesy of @kacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Lol.....that's usually how it goes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## awk6898

First time trying one of these. The local B&M had them B1G1 which made them around $3.50 a stick. Will definitely go back and get more. Pretty darn good.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Af short story my go to for cold nights after work. Gna have to reup on these. I think cp has them in sale atm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

PDR Small batch Maduro


----------



## mpomario

These are already coming around. Quite full.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Missed Warped Weds so MDT in remembrance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 and a cup of Kona,


----------



## haegejc

Espinosa Habano. Not sure I have had one of these before. I will have to get a few more!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cigaraddict

Unicos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

cigaraddict said:


> Unicos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unicose?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Where has this been! Wow! It got under my skin!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got this one from @GOT14U
I like Booth and Caldwell, but this is the best thing AJF has put his hands on to my palate. Great stick, Jerod. That's the Truth!


----------



## GOT14U

glad you liked it...probably had more to do with Matt Booth then any of the others...atleast thats what I want to think...lol...it is a great stick!


TexaSmoke said:


> Got this one from @*GOT14U*
> I like Booth and Caldwell, but this is the best thing AJF has put his hands on to my palate. Great stick, Jerod. That's the Truth!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> glad you liked it...probably had more to do with Matt Booth then any of the others...atleast thats what I want to think...lol...it is a great stick!


Funny you say that. I taste heavy Caldwell, but I've also tried more Caldwell than Booth. Either way, I want more!


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Sawed Off Shotgun, O&E Bourbon and Buster Scruggs!

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> EZ Sawed Off Shotgun, O&E Bourbon and Buster Scruggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I've tried the shotgun and the O&E, but how is Buster Scruggs? Been eyeballing it on Netflix....


----------



## GOT14U

doesn't look good at all....wanna trade? it just doesn't look like something you would like!


Westside Threat said:


> EZ Sawed Off Shotgun, O&E Bourbon and Buster Scruggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Can ya see the gold! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Can ya see the gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yep, can't miss it.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> I've tried the shotgun and the O&E, but how is Buster Scruggs? Been eyeballing it on Netflix....


Great, really enjoying it so far

Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Last one tonight and it's a tad special for me anyways. La Palina Black Horseman, wanted to see how these were, I can still get them for now.....and I think I will! Good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Leccia Black for thrifty Thursday


----------



## GOT14U

How was it? I have one sitting around and am chopping at the bit to smoke it? more time or fine where it's at....Yes I know you can't tell me for sure but do you think they would be better with a lot of rest? or smoke them when you get them?


WNYTony said:


> Leccia Black for thrifty Thursday


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How was it? I have one sitting around and am chopping at the bit to smoke it? more time or fine where it's at....Yes I know you can't tell me for sure but do you think they would be better with a lot of rest? or smoke them when you get them?


Well, this one had a little over 2 years on it and it was just ok. I'd dare say I liked them better earlier as the little bit of fire cured in them seemed to come thru more back then. Still like the white over the black.


----------



## GOT14U

thanks for the insite stud!


WNYTony said:


> Well, this one had a little over 2 years on it and it was just ok. I'd dare say I liked them better earlier as the little bit of fire cured in them seemed to come thru more back then. Still like the white over the black.


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Amazon Basin . The first couple of puffs on this and I thought I wouldn't like it, but it turned out to be pretty good.

A lor better than the kuba kuba from last night.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cigaraddict

GOT14U said:


> Where has this been! Wow! It got under my skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I heard about these being decent a while ago and then nothing. Good to hear about them again. I may have to try it finally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

Sorry Mods, wrong thread post.

C&D St. Nick in the MM Gent. Between this and Christmas Spice it has been a sweet week.


----------



## haegejc

Yes it's Friday!! I'm ready for some Fuente's. Starting the day off with a Queen B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Uppowok Mataloto ( custom roll) and Sumatra,


----------



## Garyk

Placencia. Not one of my better experiences. It could have used a bunch more time to mellow this sh*t out


----------



## Hickorynut

Roma Intemperance courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Guatemalan. For me this is the right size for this combo. There is a flavor I can't quite place in the draw and the foot smoke that is intriguing...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> I've tried the shotgun and the O&E, but how is Buster Scruggs? Been eyeballing it on Netflix....


Buster Scruggs is a hoot! One of the few I'll watch more than once...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BobP

@;


Hickorynut said:


> Roma Intemperance courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Guatemalan. For me this is the right size for this combo. There is a flavor I can't quite place in the draw and the foot smoke that is intriguing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Those are great. I rarely buy boxes of anything, but I made an exception for those.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm always in the mood for a PA wrapper, so I'm commuting with a Fable this morning. These never let me down.









Sent from the road


----------



## Edgy85

Caps hanging off after I dropped it 
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Anejo. Favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

3000


----------



## haegejc

Stop #2 Davidoff Houston for a LFD Andalusian Bull. I expected more from this cigar but still very good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FQ Phenom and Puffin Porter for lunch


----------



## ForMud

One out of my "Cheap tupperware" ( It was Thurs after all ) Not very impressed, burn issues and plugs. I gave up half way. Not to bad taste wise. Maybe the next one will be better.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee


----------



## huffer33

EL 2017 courtesy of @WNYTony. Great stick. The proverbial Calm before the storm with one to two feet predicted starting tomorrow morning.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 18. I still haven't got a box of these this year.


----------



## blackrabbit

Quesada Heisenburg, that I got from SeanTheEvans last holiday season. While not smoking daily anymore, I will probably be more of one or two a week and special occasions. I do enjoy the dogwalker sticks.


----------



## msmith1986

Cromagnon compliments of @disco_potato. Always good, thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione -88- with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Haven't had one of these in a long time. Not sure why because these are super good :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project7 and IBCC Cast Iron....Everyone lived today...just barely, but they made it...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## mpomario

Not long enough.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Starting the weekend off like this.......


----------



## BOSSTANK

Brass Knuckles Red


----------



## Pius X

CH four kicks. Liking this one &#128077;


----------



## vroom_vroom

Smoking my first padron this evening. Straight from the b&m it could definitely use some rest and it would be worlds better, but not bad as is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @Peapaw for this Illusione Cruzado. Obvously I enjoyed it!!!


----------



## mpomario

vroom_vroom said:


> Smoking my first padron this evening. Straight from the b&m it could definitely use some rest and it would be worlds better, but not bad as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those with a year or two are damn good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Fuente Opus X. WOW this was a great cigar to top off my day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black,


----------



## vroom_vroom

mpomario said:


> Those with a year or two are damn good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Finally got it down to the last 1/3. It has a nice profile just needs some time to rest. I have been spoiled, got my wineador this summer so everyone has had 6 months of rest. It has ruined me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

DP Cuban Classic to get the Holiday weekend rolling.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Ramon Allones by AJ Fernandez First time with this one and it won't be my last - very good cigar with one of the best burns I've seen


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BOSSTANK said:


> Brass Knuckles Red


How was it?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

akpreacherplayz said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Its my 2nd one and I dont care them honestly. First one I tried a while back I didnt like ether. I was hoping that I would...but still meh.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BOSSTANK said:


> Its my 2nd one and I dont care them honestly. First one I tried a while back I didnt like ether. I was hoping that I would...but still meh.


Smoking one right now and I like it so far

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BobP

Tried these today for a quick smoke. Not bad, hits the spot. Definitely quick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW and Sumatra,


----------



## cigaraddict

mini BV; really digging on these lately for an AM smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Dumped a cuban partagas petit corona especiales as it was no where near ready to smoke...ammonia central.
Swapped for this padron 2000. Love these, never let you down.
Finding I'm enjoying new world cigars more than Cubans these days.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Edgy85 said:


> Dumped a cuban partagas petit corona especiales as it was no where near ready to smoke...ammonia central.
> Swapped for this padron 2000. Love these, never let you down.
> Finding I'm enjoying new world cigars more than Cubans these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Are you smoking in your attic?


----------



## Edgy85

Rabidawise said:


> Are you smoking in your attic?


Hahaha yeah.
It's warmer than outside just now it's about 1 degree c at the moment.
I'd smoke in the house but the good lady wouldn't be best pleased.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Edgy85 said:


> Hahaha yeah.
> It's warmer than outside just now it's about 1 degree c at the moment.
> I'd smoke in the house but the good lady wouldn't be best pleased.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Lol, mine would shoot me for indoors or the attic! I'm glad I have a garage with a propane heater that I can retreat to!


----------



## Edgy85

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, mine would shoot me for indoors or the attic! I'm glad I have a garage with a propane heater that I can retreat to!


Wish I had that luxury.
I get the odd 'I can smell that down here' but she's at work so no complaints.
Plus iv got garden furniture up here I can chill out on...Good little set up 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

cigaraddict said:


> I heard about these being decent a while ago and then nothing. Good to hear about them again. I may have to try it finally
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do, they are pretty damn good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

It has been raining non stop in Houston for hours but stopped long enough for a quick Intemperance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

What’s the flavor profile on the Brass Knuckles red?


----------



## S&W

Nat Sherman Conneticut gifted to me by a salesman. It had some kind of sugar or sweetener on the cap. I've never run across that before. Didn't really care for it. Good mild smoke other than that.


----------



## huffer33

Not sure why the LC pick didn't post yesterday but here it is and a Melanio for now
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

huffer33 said:


> Not sure why the LC pick didn't post yesterday but here it is and a Melanio for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Absolutely love those melanios. There's always a point where there's 2 or 3 puffs that are pure cream and nothing else. Outstanding.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Supreme Choix thats rockin my taste buds while Mr Kubota gets swapped into dirt and trees down mode....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Fusion

Ra 1837


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> What's the flavor profile on the Brass Knuckles red?


Aganorsa and Rosado combo. I really liked it though bosstank didn't. I got toasted nuts anong other notes and the pepper was pleasant. The retro was smooth and the foot aroma was awesome.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dammit Tony....I just blind bought a box of Leccia white because of you....was waiting for someone to try the Ramons...and here you are!


WNYTony said:


> Ramon Allones by AJ Fernandez First time with this one and it won't be my last - very good cigar with one of the best burns I've seen


Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Hickorynut said:


> Dammit Tony....I just blind bought a box of Leccia white because of you....was waiting for someone to try the Ramons...and here you are!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


You didn't go wrong with Leccia white and they are cheap, cheap, cheap. These RA's - not so cheap. I think I did you right Hick !


----------



## PTAaron

It's a little chilly out... but the sun is shining so I am giving this guy a try courtesy of @bobbya08
First cigar I've been able to sit down and enjoy in a long time...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

This plus Army vs Navy.


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> It's a little chilly out... but the sun is shining so I am giving this guy a try courtesy of @bobbya08
> First cigar I've been able to sit down and enjoy in a long time...


Follow up... I'm gonna need to get me some more of these! Very tasty!


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Nicaragua on a chilly afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> It's a little chilly out... but the sun is shining so I am giving this guy a try courtesy of @bobbya08
> First cigar I've been able to sit down and enjoy in a long time...


Enjoy buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 234240


Such a good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

My first Norteno


----------



## cigaraddict

Illusione rothschild for the ride home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Caldwell "The King is Dead"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Dammit Tony....I just blind bought a box of Leccia white because of you....was waiting for someone to try the Ramons...and here you are!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Looks good, a little hard to find right now. The Bella Artes Maduros are good as well.


----------



## ScottyB

No chance these will see much rest.


----------



## Rabidawise

@Dran and I are hanging out in the garage hiding from the rain and wind. A Tennessee Waltz for him (fitting) and a BLTC Morphine for me.


----------



## Dran

A Chuapa Cabra sighting in the Ozarks yesterday.... Hijacking Brian's Wi-Fi cause arkansas is a black hole!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ugly Sweater 2017


----------



## Rondo

Rabidawise said:


>


 @Dran is a fine smoking partner. 
Very nice toy box you've got there, @Rabidawise
Dran's gonna love the new neighborhood.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> @Dran and I are hanging out in the garage hiding from the rain and wind. A Tennessee Waltz for him (fitting) and a BLTC Morphine for me.


Not gonna lie, I'm a little jealous.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Picked this one up today. Finally over a sinus infection so it's time to smoke. So far so good on this one. Never had one before but I see all you guys liking them so it has to be good


----------



## Rabidawise

Rondo said:


> @Dran is a fine smoking partner.
> 
> Very nice toy box you've got there, @Rabidawise
> 
> Dran's gonna love the new neighborhood.


Yes sir he is! And thank you! I need to build a shed so I can get some of these toys out of the garage!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Masquerade from @Scotchpig in the MAW
So good...


----------



## mpomario

vroom_vroom said:


> Finally got it down to the last 1/3. It has a nice profile just needs some time to rest. I have been spoiled, got my wineador this summer so everyone has had 6 months of rest. It has ruined me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. When you have boxes sitting it really becomes nice. I am just getting to the point where I am starting to have a good personal selection at the year mark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101/Camacho


----------



## Rondo

My first of these. 
Chillin at the lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> Room 101/Camacho
> View attachment 234268


That's not a new release for sure!


----------



## Dran

@TexaSmoke.... 3.75 hr is the halfway point between Russlleville and bridge city, when I get moved we'll have to get together!


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> No chance these will see much rest.


The only thing saving the ones I just got are the ones I already have and even that isn't likely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> @TexaSmoke.... 3.75 hr is the halfway point between Russlleville and bridge city, when I get moved we'll have to get together!


Deal.


----------



## mpomario

@Rondo. They are good little smokes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Round 2 in Memphis, the Tabernacle, from my "newb" PIF with @ForMud.


----------



## haegejc

One of my favorites. Jacobs Ladder by Southern Draw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

X3 with some friends


----------



## WNYTony

EZ Chocolate Brownie Another baller smoke courtesy of @genomez


----------



## kacey

Asylum Lobotomy









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

Romeo y Julieta 1875.

Last night was a MUWAT KFC









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Got to go see Florida Georgia line tonight and now me and mr gran habano are chilling out on the patio. My ears are still ringing, the wife says I’m getting old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

The judge J fuego









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> Romeo y Julieta 1875.
> 
> Last night was a MUWAT KFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It unraveled, would be worse if I took the band off.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Garyk

Rocky Patel 50 and a Brickhouse Maduro to brighten the day


----------



## cigaraddict

BG slacker for a quickie on this 8 degree AM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Morphine with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Its freakin' miserable outside....Cain CT550 and Guatemalan

Ice...ice...baby....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

This cigar never disappoints me with morning coffee!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

First burn of the day is La Palina Black Label. If you like a cigar that puts off a LOT of foot smoke. This is it. Reminds me of a Liga 9. But a third of the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

flatbed cigar co red label


----------



## Rondo

Smoking a *GIANT* Parodi on the hospital roof. 
I may be here a while.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Enjoyed this much more than last years release :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm a little jealous.


We'll get you up here one day! Either that or we'll head south!


----------



## Edgy85

Cheers @Dran the man









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


>


Love that band!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Afternoon Yellowcake that I butchered with the straight cut side of my SV cut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

4 inches of snow- now it's sleet/freezing rain for the rest of the afternoon. Gonna be a mess here. Nice and toasty in the shop beside my trusty propane heater though. 
Go Panthers!


----------



## tazdvl

Sunday morning stick from the @craig_o tupperdor while a was talking on the phone with @Fusion. 








Was wonderful talking with you this morning, sir.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## Edgy85

tazdvl said:


> Sunday morning stick from the @craig_o tupperdor while a was talking on the phone with @Fusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wonderful talking with you this morning, sir.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Those always looks so tasty.
How are they?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Continuing my Conni quest with this delightful Hiram & Solomon Entered Apprentice
Not quite as good as the Sharron but close IMO
Had a convo with @tazdvl earlier, good to talk to you George


----------



## huffer33

Bishop's blend with a Petite Sirah in the snow fort. Still isn't letting up 























random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Bishop's blend with a Petite Sirah in the snow fort. Still isn't letting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


You are the man! Don't let a little snow stop ya.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Le Careme and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rusty Nail

First time with this one, we’ll see.....


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice MF while doing some organizing in the shop. I'd say this has some age on it. @mata777 really took care of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not a RP fan but this Vintage isn't half bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP decades 10th anniversary









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Sumatra,







Only three months on this one, gonna have to pick up some more.


----------



## Fusion

Second Conni of the day, this one from @kacey in a bomb, CFed Blond Bombshell, 2 great smokes today, thank you again @kacey


----------



## kacey

Fusion said:


> Second Conni of the day, this one from @*kacey* in a bomb, CFed Blond Bombshell, 2 great smokes today, thank you again @*kacey*


I am glad you enjoyed the smoke @Fusion I certainly enjoy your handiwork.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ O&E courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Opened up overflow parking today and was rearranging only to find a broken foot. Flames away....and its gooood.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Noted....cuz even your coffee probably has longer than three months on it. 


OneStrangeOne said:


> Micallef Sumatra,
> View attachment 234340
> 
> Only three months on this one, gonna have to pick up some more.


Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

So good. Umbagog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

So it was really cold outside tonight and I only had an hour before dinner, but I was craving a cigar. I took a look at my stock and considered which I'd be okay with putting out early due to cold and/or dinnertime, and after the ACID conversation last week, I decided to try a Mantra, since I hadn't smoked one before. The draw was really loose, but the burn was even, and the stick had more pepper than I expected from an ACID. On one hand, it was perfectly fine, and on the other, I wasn't sad when my wife said dinner was ready and I had to put it down at the halfway point. Still, not a disappointing stick, as ACIDs go (for me, at least) at this point.

I do think my next smoke, though, will be non-infused. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## cigaraddict

Forgot how strong these are, nice all the same.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ohhhhhhh frak... I've had a couple of these '26 40th Anniversary torps resting in my humidor for a bit; first time trying one. Words barely do it justice; simply epic, and powerful. Haven't felt like this about/from a cigar in a looong while..:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ohhhhhhh frak... I've had a couple of these '26 40th Anniversary torps resting in my humidor for a bit; first time trying one. Words barely do it justice; simply epic, and powerful. Haven't felt like this about/from a cigar in a looong while..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a regular 1926 resting that I plan to have soon. I just wanted to comment so that I could say "So say we all!"


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> I've got a regular 1926 resting that I plan to have soon. I just wanted to comment so that I could say "So day we all!"


"So say we all!!!"

Oddly enough, I generally prefer the '64s over the '26s, but this 40th and the 80th special runs are fit for a Caprican executive... Simply another league, entirely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Ahh...Mi Querida, the dirty secret mistress! She's oh so wrong, but oh so so right.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Burned my last under crown and even being a Connie fan, it ok at best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Winter golf and a FdlA. Haven't had one of these for a while and it was a nice reminder how good they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

lex61 said:


> Winter golf and a FdlA. Haven't had one of these for a while and it was a nice reminder how good they are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Extremely jealous that you can play golf at this time of year ! But a warning - unless you have a brand new shiny white glove there are some on this forum who will bust your balls over it.......
Hope you hit them long and straight

La Barba Red corona


----------



## BobP

These are really good, Ohana maduro, spicy sweetness. I need to find some more!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

C'mon Monday....I dare you....
UHC and Sumatran









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown with Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

Decent Stick for 3 bucks.


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Wicked from @LeatherNeck Friday night, Smithdale maduro yesterday, and A.Flores Capa maduro from @SilkyJ this morning.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


> Extremely jealous that you can play golf at this time of year ! But a warning - unless you have a brand new shiny white glove there are some on this forum who will bust your balls over it.......
> 
> Hope you hit them long and straight


Wait til I bust out the black winter gloves! We'll play here as long as there's no snow on the ground but low 40's is about as cold as I'll go. I think I got in eight rounds last January.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mini LP9









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fuente Anejo 49 while I stay warm indoors :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

msmith1986 said:


> Mini LP9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ooohhh, that looks like a decent little smoke...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Archetype, Strange Passages....Loved the taste, hated the construction.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

6 month Cain experiment (part 2 of a 7 part, 3yr experiment)


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> 6 month Cain experiment (part 2 of a 7 part, 3yr experiment)


Let us in on your thoughts. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Fusion

This Gilberto is performing well in 98% Humidity, first time with it, thank you @cjmmm47


----------



## huffer33

Thought I had it but I bogged down.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

Ave Maria courtesy of @LeatherNeck









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

This is my favorite JdN to date. There is a profound, but not overbearing, dark chocolate covered cherries and even some cedar and black coffee. Very complex and quite impressive so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> Thought I had it but I bogged down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard












Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MattT

Saw these at my local shop last week for the first time. Had to pick one up. This thing really gives off some smoke. Strong, great draw, a little pepper bomb. Apparently DE has sprung an off shoot of their Acid Nasty. I would have liked it more if it was proceed in line with the Papa's Fritas though, $8.00 is a little steep.




















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow Cake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

How do these sell? First time and last time with one of these.









Now this is better!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> How do these sell? First time and last time with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Not the first time Mi Querida saved the day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Series O with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Let us in on your thoughts. Inquiring minds want to know!


Ever so slightly more mellow flavor after 6mo, but the ligero is still very strong and a pleasing bite through the sniffer. Maybe more dark coffee flavor apparent. I see this peaking at 1-1.5 years, then getting bland, but we'll see. I have lots of sticks with several years, lots with a year, and enjoy lots at the shop, but I want to taste the progression of ligero for myself with the same stick in the same environment over time.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rare night at the lounge with a '16 Las Calaveras and a six pack of beer.


----------



## msmith1986

This should do the trick to drive 60-90 minutes home. I'm working between Harrisburg and Three Mile Island today and tomorrow.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Started with one of my use to be favorites but it had issues is is not somewhere in the yard. TLD from Dunbarton. No issues. Great draw and flavors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Round 2 at the lounge and while I was smoking the LC '16 they cracked open a box of LC '15 so if course I had to try it. I think I might like the '15 better. Or it could just be the Knob Creek single barrel bourbon one of the fine gentlemen here just gave me lol.


----------



## S&W

A. Fuente Gran Reserva Cuban Corona. Liking the smaller vitolas on occasion now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Serie G courtesy of @msmith1986 and tea..

Happy 1st Birthday Serie now burn, baby burn....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Good cigar....not strong....but good.


msmith1986 said:


> This is my favorite JdN to date. There is a profound, but not overbearing, dark chocolate covered cherries and even some cedar and black coffee. Very complex and quite impressive so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## vroom_vroom

Burning off my singles, Zulu Zulu gh. Not bad huge Cedar bomb. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FDLA this rainy evening


----------



## sinkable

greasemonger said:


> FDLA this rainy evening


How was it ? I first tried My Father back when they initially released. I wasn't impressed. Been thinking of returning. Even had a Judge in my hand but put it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## sinkable

BOSSTANK said:


>


Interested to know your thoughts. I have a few from a Fox freebie. I did just read a review that made my mouth water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## greasemonger

sinkable said:


> How was it ? I first tried My Father back when they initially released. I wasn't impressed. Been thinking of returning. Even had a Judge in my hand but put it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


It was good and has a few years rest, so a pretty mellow typical Pepin smoke. My only gripe was too much glue on the label that took a small chunk of wrapper. I'd say my favorite MF to date has been a rested #2 belicoso, though I've not had a judge or gran oferta yet.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## csk415

CP overrun Maduro.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Serie G courtesy of @msmith1986 and tea..
> 
> Happy 1st Birthday Serie now burn, baby burn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


You're missing a band there chief. Is that the maduro? I love those, how was it for ya?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Round 2 at the lounge and while I was smoking the LC '16 they cracked open a box of LC '15 so if course I had to try it. I think I might like the '15 better. Or it could just be the Knob Creek single barrel bourbon one of the fine gentlemen here just gave me lol.
> View attachment 234418


Lucky you on being at the right place at the right time. When the 15 first came out I didn't care for it but now I like it more than the 16 go figure.


----------



## cigaraddict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

sinkable said:


> Interested to know your thoughts. I have a few from a Fox freebie. I did just read a review that made my mouth water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


It's a great stick, and that was my last one. I need to order some more.


----------



## SilkyJ

Gumby-cr said:


> Lucky you on being at the right place at the right time. When the 15 first came out I didn't care for it but now I like it more than the 16 go figure.


That's what I love about this place, they always keep stuff hid for a couple years and then put them out when nobody's looking. They pulled out a box of My Father's from '07 a few weeks ago but they sold out before I could get there. Tonight I bought and smoked the '16 and went back in and was paying for an '18 when she told me about the 15's she just opened.


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> I'd say my favorite MF to date has been a rested #2 belicoso, though I've not had a judge or gran oferta yet.


The Judge and the Gran Oferta are my favorite two.


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> That's what I love about this place, they always keep stuff hid for a couple years and then put them out when nobody's looking. They pulled out a box of My Father's from '07 a few weeks ago but they sold out before I could get there. Tonight I bought and smoked the '16 and went back in and was paying for an '18 when she told me about the 15's she just opened.


You tell her I'm still looking for those 14's lol. Their customer service was excellent, I'll be looking to go back next year for the TAA's.

Esteban Carreras 187 corona tonight


----------



## SilkyJ

@WNYTony she said they didn't have the 14's but I'm not sure I believe her lol. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> @WNYTony she said they didn't have the 14's but I'm not sure I believe her lol. I'll keep an eye out for you.


Yeah she told me that too. She's holding out on us J - keep an eye on her !


----------



## BOSSTANK

This is a good cold weather stick...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Round 1









Round 2









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat pudgy ((Tiff I think) with Sumatra,


----------



## Garyk

Some Perdomo action this am


----------



## huffer33

Pretty toasty with the sun and a nice wind break all around.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and RB enjoying the morning sun....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rondo

~~~ double post


----------



## msmith1986

Morning commute









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

2012 LFD Cameroon


----------



## haegejc

akpreacherplayz said:


> Round 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I just ordered a 10er of the 300 Hands in maduro today, what do you think of them?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

haegejc said:


> I just ordered a 10er of the 300 Hands in maduro today, what do you think of them?


I thought it was really good, a nice rich coffee with some sweetness. Construction was good as well.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ForMud

Probable Cause, lancero...Had a little kick to it.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Probable Cause, lancero...Had a little kick to it.
> 
> View attachment 234464


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## EdATX

Perdomo Lot 23, with some beef jerky going on the smoker. Now, what should I pick for smoke #2...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon ~ The Thorn


----------



## Gumby-cr

@WNYTony Going to be a sad day when my last one is gone. I need a time machine so I can go back and buy like a hundred boxes of the robusto size. I still preferred the profile of these when they were fresh back in '14 but today it's still a fantastic smoke :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

BOSSTANK said:


> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon ~ The Thorn


Whats the difference to the normal ROS? i do love the ROS


----------



## Fusion

#2 of the day is a CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate, didnt like the first 1" or so but it got a LOT better, thanks @kacey


----------



## tazdvl

Nica Libre Potencia








Not too sure about this one. It has about 2 months of rest, and I think it needs more nap time. Got better in the second third, but I started having trouble keeping it lit. The draw is also a little tight.

Oh well, 2 more months and I'll try again.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## huffer33

#TatTue









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Quesada keg. Its nuts how dark these guys are. Decent smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Whats the difference to the normal ROS? i do love the ROS


Olny other one I have had is the perfecto and its great. The Lancero taste about the same to me.


----------



## Peapaw

Tatuaje tattoo 10 Miami for this morning and currently enjoying a Padron 5000
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## bobbya08

Little Nub Dub action while I prepare the grill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Left hand.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

RP Decade Sumatra Toro - Got this stick in a free 10-pack sampler of different RP lines when I bought a box of Edge Torpedos; I'm generally not much of an RP fan, so I've been smoking cigars from the sampler while working a part time gig, since I'm not sure if I'll like them... Lets see how this goes. Not so well, from the first inch. *










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

bobbya08 said:


> Little Nub Dub action while I prepare the grill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to give one of those a shot soon; the Nub Cameroon I tried was amazingly well constructed, and smoked like a dream. Maduro version has to be amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I need to give one of those a shot soon; the Nub Cameroon I tried was amazingly well constructed, and smoked like a dream. Maduro version has to be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me your address and I'll send you one to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

bobbya08 said:


> Send me your address and I'll send you one to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir, are very generous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Tattoo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gittin ready for some fire hall Christmas!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Little Nub Dub action while I prepare the grill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobby is back!!!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Nica Libre Potencia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about this one. It has about 2 months of rest, and I think it needs more nap time. Got better in the second third, but I started having trouble keeping it lit. The draw is also a little tight.
> 
> Oh well, 2 more months and I'll try again.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


8 to 10 months Brother. They are much better....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora Ecuador courtesy of @Gumby-cr,


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> 8 to 10 months Brother. They are much better....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Noted. I'll hide them at the bottom of the humidor. Thanks!!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## cigaraddict

Old faithful for the ump-teenth time this week  
Mini BV









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

AB American Classic. Finally on my way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Been out for a bit with a head cold. First smoke in awhile








Cfed Naughty List from last December. Tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Unlimited Maduro








_can i get a hellyeah?_


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Send me your address and I'll send you one to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Nice to see you post up a stick.


----------



## blackrabbit

La Palina- El Diario, Kill Bill. Courtesey of @Gumby-cr , dated August 2016. Great construction and a long lasting high kick smoke for such a little stick. I had these young and like them a lot. After a couple years rest they are still excellent!


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> La Palina- El Diario, Kill Bill. Courtesey of @Gumby-cr , dated August 2016. Great construction and a long lasting high kick smoke for such a little stick. I had these young and like them a lot. After a couple years rest they are still excellent!


Are you back on board brother? Missed you!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Sitting down with some scotch and an A-10









Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> Are you back on board brother? Missed you!


Thanks man. I am a cigar smoker now part time, a couple smokes a week. I do love this forum so I will be around.


----------



## greasemonger

rondo said:


> diesel unlimited maduro
> 
> View attachment 234502
> 
> _can i get a hellyeah?_


#hellyeah !!!!!


----------



## greasemonger

Last tsar


----------



## Pius X

A fine smoke from my pal @Olecharlie


----------



## csk415

Just because @bobbya08 smoked a nub today.


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> 6 month Cain experiment (part 2 of a 7 part, 3yr experiment)


I love science.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Some days just take the air out of you. Some cigars help put it back. CAO Anaconda. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> @WNYTony Going to be a sad day when my last one is gone. I need a time machine so I can go back and buy like a hundred boxes of the robusto size. I still preferred the profile of these when they were fresh back in '14 but today it's still a fantastic smoke :grin2:


Oh man, I just found another one in my wino and now you're going to make me pull it out and smoke it !



Sine_Qua_Non said:


> You sir, are very generous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's @bobbya08 - he'll always send you ONE to try :vs_laugh:

Tatuaje TAA '18 for Tuesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

Warped Futuro ~ First one for me, currently under review.


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Warped Futuro ~ First one for me, currently under review.


Psht....no review needed. Better yet, just tell us how many you are ordering!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Psht....no review needed. Better yet, just tell us how many you are ordering!


Actually, Im at the halfway point and I dont really care for it. Its just ok... imo


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ Blending Session









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue with Sumatra,


----------



## Edoty39

Finally got around to smoking one of these little flavor monsters. For me, it definitely lived up to the hype. I took my time with this one, and damn near burned my finger tips off taking it down to the nub.


----------



## Peapaw

Edoty39 said:


> Finally got around to smoking one of these little flavor monsters. For me, it definitely lived up to the hype. I took my time with this one, and damn near burned my finger tips off taking it down to the nub.


I really like their small batch 356.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

AJF H. Upmann with some Columbian warm brown water.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edoty39

Peapaw said:


> I really like their small batch 356.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I've seen that one, definitely going to have to pull the trigger on a few.


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Actually, Im at the halfway point and I dont really care for it. Its just ok... imo


Huh...I'm surprised by that. I figured it would be right up your alley. Are you a fan of aganorsa tobaccos?


----------



## Hickorynut

LGC Tubo....like unwrapping a present..
With Guatemalan









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Aurora Ecuador courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*,
> View attachment 234500


Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

blackrabbit said:


> La Palina- El Diario, Kill Bill. Courtesey of @*Gumby-cr* , dated August 2016. Great construction and a long lasting high kick smoke for such a little stick. I had these young and like them a lot. After a couple years rest they are still excellent!


Yep, those little ones pack a punch. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Natural gordito this morning









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Another good one thanks to @WNYTony









random capitalization courtesy of gboard

Just noticed I was being watched.


----------



## bobbya08

In the shop doing some cleaning this morning. I forgot my cutter so I butchered the cut on this one, it's smoking fine though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

So nice out today. Should have chose something that last longer


----------



## haegejc

I plan what I intend to smoke for the day or weekend and even move them to the top shelf of my primary humidor.... Does anybody else "plan" ?


----------



## Dran

Nope.... I spend minutes picking through various humidor, tuppers, and the winedor until something jumps out at me.... Even then i sometimes keep parusing, just to make sure nothing jumps higher!


----------



## Fusion

Its a Churchill kinda day


----------



## Dran

From @WNYTony... An attempt at a workday smoke..... Been to busy lately, but I think i can squeeze this little guy in!


----------



## ForMud

Nice an easy as she goes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Huh...I'm surprised by that. I figured it would be right up your alley. Are you a fan of aganorsa tobaccos?


This Aganorsa Leaf I smoked here was excellent 
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279298-cigars-wowed-you-4.html


----------



## greypilgrim76

Got this stick in my very first CI order at the beginning of September. It's been resting at 62% RH for three months, and since the weather broke today, I figured I should give it a try. I'm glad I did! A nice mild smoke with just a bit of pepper. Burned a little unevenly, but that might've been the wind we've had off and on today. A tasty stick that didn't mess with me on an empty stomach. I'll definitely have to order some more of these!


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> This Aganorsa Leaf I smoked here was excellent
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279298-cigars-wowed-you-4.html


I've got one of those in the tupper that I'm seriously looking forward to!


----------



## BOSSTANK

This is the best burn line on a cigar that I have ever seen... razor sharp.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dran said:


> Nope.... I spend minutes picking through various humidor, tuppers, and the winedor until something jumps out at me.... Even then i sometimes keep parusing, just to make sure nothing jumps higher!


That what I do every day haha. Some days I dig and dig and have a hard decision on wich stick to choose but eventually one will jump out at me.


----------



## msmith1986

haegejc said:


> I plan what I intend to smoke for the day or weekend and even move them to the top shelf of my primary humidor.... Does anybody else "plan" ?


I load up or exchange in my 10 stick Herfador every few days. That thing is always with me. I tried to plan ahead but sometimes I exchange stuff out of it everyday.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Another good one thanks to @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard
> 
> Just noticed I was being watched.


What is it? I can't find anything.


----------



## blackrabbit

Esteban Carreras- Hellcat that I got from @SoCal Gunner many moons ago. I almost smoked this stick a dozen times but always put it back. Not this time. Very good construction and smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

Gran Habano corojo #5 compliments of the Noob Hit Squad. First GH for me and won't be the last. Thanks fellas.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon lancero Glad I have several of these in my stash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Absolute horrible day at work so having a padron 2000 at 11 30 pm with a few drams of glenfiddich 18 year old









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Breaking in my new ashtray from @Olecharlie with a smoke that's worthy of the honor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Color Project, Misterioso Maduro with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

Seemed like a good night for this ADN and Kona....this is certainly not your daddy's La Aurora.. @BOSSTANK. Just got roasted peanuts 5 minutes in.









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Gran Habano corojo #5 compliments of the Noob Hit Squad. First GH for me and won't be the last. Thanks fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That really is a good blend....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Gumby-cr

Buckeye Land and I'm too lazy today to find my phone to take a picture :grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Sbc 18.


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> What is it? I can't find anything.


Caldwell Savages. Good smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Caldwell Savages. Good smoke.


I was referring to what animal was watching him in the background in his second picture. :wink2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Seemed like a good night for this ADN and Kona....this is certainly not your daddy's La Aurora.. @BOSSTANK. Just got roasted peanuts 5 minutes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I will definitely have to check them out... roasted peanuts... :vs_OMG:


----------



## GOT14U

Rusty Nail said:


> Sbc 18.


How are those compared to the 16'?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> I was referring to what animal was watching him in the background in his second picture. :wink2:


Savages. Clearly.


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Send me your address and I'll send you one to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor new guy...Bobby never sent "ONE" of anything in his life. :surprise:


----------



## LeatherNeck

greasemonger said:


> Last tsar


You don't see much of that one around. I still have it on my list to try...penny for your thoughts?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

LeatherNeck said:


> Poor new guy...Bobby never sent "ONE" of anything in his life. :surprise:


Return shots will be fired, without a doubt...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

RP Edge Torpedo Maduro, one of my go-to smokes. Strong, in-your-face, but not without complexity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> What is it? I can't find anything.


The deer is just to the left of the big pine - two ears then the brown hump is her back. She was peaking out at me now and then but mostly all ears...


----------



## huffer33

Right under that tree this time. She was totally ignoring me.























random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Reina for Warped Wednesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

BLTC Bishops Blend~


----------



## Bigjohn

First time smoking CAO Pilon. Actually enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Maybe that's the buzz talking lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LeatherNeck said:


> You don't see much of that one around. I still have it on my list to try...penny for your thoughts?


I thought it was an overall good smoke. It took a while to ramp up, but became fairly complex after the first half. It was med full strength at best, even though its billed as full. I got em in a 5 pk fever buy; would never pay retail ($15) for it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hemingway Signature with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Liga Privada no 9 courtesy of @CRenshaw86

If you sent me cigars and I don't mention you when I smoke it, it's not because I'm unappreciative, it's because I'm absent minded.

Half the time I can't tell where i was 3 days prior without figuring it out.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## S&W

Last night- Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## Garyk

Macanudo maduro


----------



## Matt_21

S&W said:


> Last night- Macanudo Cru Royale


These are the obe Macanudo I always enjoy.
Which reminds me...I'm all out. Gonna have to start scoping for some 5ers...maybe a box.
Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Hickorynut

El Galan Dona Neives Negra-Macha Box Press...long name good cigar...with Guatemalan #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Savages. Clearly.


If you look to the right of that pine....it kinda looks like a bearded guy squatting..but I see black helicopters all the time too....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> If you look to the right of that pine....it kinda looks like a bearded guy squatting..but I see black helicopters all the time too....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


You guys are seriously cracking me up.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

Last day of exams!!!









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> If you look to the right of that pine....it kinda looks like a bearded guy squatting..but I see black helicopters all the time too....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


So you see em too eh? I swear they were watching me hunt yesterday. Its probly just @JtAv8tor


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> So you see em too eh? I swear they were watching me hunt yesterday. Its probly just @JtAv8tor


That's his nickname in his off-time....Blackhawk Bill Collector!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> So you see em too eh? I swear they were watching me hunt yesterday. Its probly just @JtAv8tor












"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## greasemonger

In the bunker in @mrolland5500 -ville with a Viaje Exclusivo


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Milk & Cookies ~ while I watch the Dish tech work on the satalite...


----------



## msmith1986

It's dark and gloomy here in South Central PA, so I grabbed this questionable $2 smoke I got from @Scotchpig in his NST, lol. It's honestly a decent mild smoke for my questionable mood, but not something I usually smoke. While rolling past TMI's cooling towers. Thanks Scott.









Sent from the gas guzzler.


----------



## haegejc

I rarely have a smoke during work but most of my users are at there group holiday luncheons so why not have a Griffin.










And from last night. A Gurkha TAA Exclusive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Groove


----------



## S&W

Matt_21 said:


> These are the obe Macanudo I always enjoy.
> Which reminds me...I'm all out. Gonna have to start scoping for some 5ers...maybe a box.
> Hope you enjoyed it.


I actually like the Macanudo Maduro like @Garyk was smoking better than the Cru Royale.


----------



## GOT14U

Almost went with this EZ for the B-day smoke but it's just a bit to young still.









Instead went with this James Brown creation....this sucks very little!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg~


----------



## BOSSTANK

Happy B-day @GOT14U !


----------



## tacket

Pius X said:


> A fine smoke from my pal @Olecharlie
> View attachment 234508


Is that the churchill size? What did you think of it? That's one of my favorite smokes right there!


----------



## GOT14U

Got a bit of a wave! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Matt_21

S&W said:


> I actually like the Macanudo Maduro like @Garyk was smoking better than the Cru Royale.


I've only had one before. It was pretty bland. Maybe because I picked it up from the Duty Free and smoked it right away. I'll have to try another.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Happy B-day @GOT14U !


Thx man!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Almost went with this EZ for the B-day smoke but it's just a bit to young still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead went with this James Brown creation....this sucks very little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Happy Birthday sir :beerchug::vs_gift::grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

AB Prensado. I don't know if it's just this particular stick or what, but it's just bland, almost flavorless.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> AB Prensado. I don't know if it's just this particular stick or what, but it's just bland, almost flavorless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The ones that I've had definitely had some spice from the corojo wrapper. Hopefully it's just that one!


----------



## UBC03

I was putting @Jankjr 's Christmas gift in the freezer and left this guy out for the ride home today.

Tons of Pepper off the bat. Then chocolate , cherries , a hint of citrus and pepper in the background. Very interesting smoke..About half way it went full on ammonia.. Purged, purged, and purged again. Tossed it out on Interstate 79.

Great smoke, great construction, great draw. Well for the first half anyway..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Head Jericho Hill Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

No pics as i was at @Rvon house waiting for fedEx, took a Don Pepin Blue then had one of Rons RP Edge


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> I was putting @Jankjr 's Christmas gift in the freezer and left this guy out for the ride home today.
> 
> Tons of Pepper off the bat. Then chocolate , cherries , a hint of citrus and pepper in the background. Very interesting smoke..About half way it went full on ammonia.. Purged, purged, and purged again. Tossed it out on Interstate 79.
> 
> Great smoke, great construction, great draw. Well for the first half anyway..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Is it invisible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Is it invisible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try again... Never mind tapatalk won't let me.. It was a Neanderthal..

But if you're traveling down 79, it's should be right before the Moon/mall exit..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying a killer walk this afternoon!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I suppose I should have lit this up on Tuesday, but better late than never.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Miss the line, Sumatra was my favorite. I'll be sad when I run out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

It's been so long, this thing kicked my butt.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

disco_potato said:


> It's been so long, this thing kicked my butt.
> View attachment 234582
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Was gonna buy some of the lancero...will they floor me?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BV450 for the ride home. @Fusion made me do it. These definitely have value more than just #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> BV450 for the ride home. @*Fusion* made me do it. These definitely have value more than just #ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh yes


----------



## msmith1986

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy some of the lancero...will they floor me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The lancero is good. I don't think they're that strong so I can't answer the nicotine question.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this is a oily SOB!
PDR White Horseman, if you know then you know!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

Quesada Molotov because i can









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> It's been so long, this thing kicked my butt.
> View attachment 234582
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Where ya been taterhead? Was startin to fret....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I'll try again... Never mind tapatalk won't let me.. It was a Neanderthal..
> 
> But if you're traveling down 79, it's should be right before the Moon/mall exit..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sure it was! Don't believe ya!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Almost went with this EZ for the B-day smoke but it's just a bit to young still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead went with this James Brown creation....this sucks very little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Happy one more trip around the sun....keep it up, you gotta bunch left to go!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Hickorynut
Delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

A birthday smoke for me today.










Ryan


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Birthday @GOT14U and @g1k!


----------



## ELLASU

Looks like someone wants a taste! @kacey


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to sit down and smoke one. This sucker hits right in my wheelhouse. Thanks @GOT14U. Happy Birthday to you and to @g1k










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

g1k said:


> A birthday smoke for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Another Puff-Kin with a successful trip around the sun. Enjoy your day!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## S&W

Happy Birthday and many happy returns! @GOT14U and @g1k


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Sure it was! Don't believe ya!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


STILL ain't Workin.. I wish I cared enough to log on and upload it on the regular site..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## greasemonger

Gispert Intenso. Good smoke but my boxer wanted none of it @kacey Course she's old as dirt and mad cause I made her come outside to conduct her business before bed.


----------



## SilkyJ

Happy Birthday @GOT14U and @g1k
NUB Maduro this afternoon before the rain started. Definitely like this one better than the Cameroon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO, Classic Covers with a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

g1k said:


> A birthday smoke for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


We are brothas from another mother! Happy B-day!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> STILL ain't Workin.. I wish I cared enough to log on and upload it on the regular site..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Gispert Intenso. Good smoke but my boxer wanted none of it @kacey Course she's old as dirt and mad cause I made her come outside to conduct her business before bed.


She looks.....ticked! Expect an overnight delivery from here to thank you....


----------



## Ewood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

GOT14U said:


> We are brothas from another mother! Happy B-day!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Right back at ya brother.

Ryan


----------



## GOT14U

Next! 14' was a good year....my 12' yr old has good taste! Breaking him down in dominoes and showing him who is the KING!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

I always seem to drift to my box of Dundarton TLD. These just hit the spot for me!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> I always seem to drift to my box of Dundarton TLD. These just hit the spot for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both...I should probably post more when I smoke them!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Crown Reserve from a trade with @WNYTony
Totally worthy of buying more. 
Happy Birthday @GOT14U


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Crown Reserve from a trade with @WNYTony
> Totally worthy of buying more.
> Happy Birthday @GOT14U


Awesome cigar, craft beer, WD-40, and a boat! Sounds like a heck of a night!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Awesome cigar, craft beer, WD-40, and a boat! Sounds like a heck of a night!


You ain't lyin'!


----------



## WNYTony

Mombacho Consecha 2013 courtesy of @SCal Gunner Great cigar TJ !


----------



## GOT14U

2017 Cabernet Sauvignon Sams club to finish tonight off! Ya I'm that sophisticated! Oh and a archetype!








Yes that's a mason jar!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

This stick is hitting the spot tonight... delicious ~


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Yeah, that's definitely going towards the top of my to-try list... Smoke it in good health, and enjoy!



BOSSTANK said:


> This stick is hitting the spot tonight... delicious ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

@ELLASU

Heck yeah! Another LSU fan... GEAUX TIGERS! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Good morning !! RoMo Craft Intemperance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O and IBCC Cast Iron to start the day...its rainy and wet, but above 40..









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Edgy85

Not bad
Leather dark fruit and cream









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Gispert Intenso. Good smoke but my boxer wanted none of it @*kacey* Course she's old as dirt and mad cause I made her come outside to conduct her business before bed.


Aww she looks so sweet, mine I think always wants to try whatever I have in my hand. :grin2:


----------



## huffer33

A day late for thrifty Thursday but it's humid and rainy.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## awk6898

Officially 100% done Christmas shopping. Just left the Westfield Mall in Annapolis and there happens to be a pretty well stocked B&M right across the street. It must have been a sign. I picked this big boy up for the hour drive home.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

GOT14U said:


> Almost went with this EZ for the B-day smoke but it's just a bit to young still.


Happy Birthday BRO!
I saw that one on the Undeground page, but since there was no picture nor description I passed. Let me know how it was when you try it.
Cheers Mate! :cb


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Friday


----------



## cigaraddict

It's that day of the week, early morning Fuente.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## akpreacherplayz

ForMud said:


> View attachment 234628


One of my favorites!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

Fuentes Friday Chateau Fuentes King Tubo for working on my day off.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


That one made it to my favorites list.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Talking to The Judge today.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran

Going to war with this aged behemoth, that i just got in the mail today from @huffer33 Aging room small batch m356, small batch Elijah Craig, green mountain dark roast, and some water! Taking advantage of the balmy 45° day!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee ~


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

AF Reserva Don Carlos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Starting early today to make up for the week. It is not balmy out, contrary to what others might have said.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Jaime Garcia Especial for my afternoon walk.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Nasty day in Shreveport LA. Smoking a Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Fuente Friday. Rosado 52.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Don Carlos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

All. Dat. Ash...

Makes me wish I had some AF in my humidor ready to smoke currently... Next Friday, though...



haegejc said:


> Fuente Don Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First Amazon Basin.....courtesy of the @Gumby-cr tupper. Very smooth and very good....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK

_1922_ ~


----------



## Garyk

Mundial and a glass of Lagavulin 16 year old (offscreen)


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> Fuente Don Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That floor looks familiar... one of those casinos in Shreveport/Bossier?


----------



## greasemonger

LLTK My Style is Jalapeno courtesy of @GOT14U Been looking forward to this size in this liga, thanks bro!


----------



## MattT

Hickorynut said:


> First Amazon Basin.....courtesy of the @Gumby-cr tupper. Very smooth and very good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


He sent me one of those too. Ironically, I sent him one back in the exchange. They are good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Swing and a miss for me. While I like the smell of campfires, tasting them, not so much.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattT said:


> Swing and a miss for me. While I like the smell of campfires, tasting them, not so much.
> View attachment 234652
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Strange stick for sure.


----------



## kacey

MattT said:


> Swing and a miss for me. While I like the smell of campfires, tasting them, not so much.
> View attachment 234652
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You sir are a braver man than I, i smelled that cigar and went no thank you.


----------



## MattT

kacey said:


> You sir are a braver man than I, i smelled that cigar and went no thank you.


It certainly tastes like it smells. Had to try it to verify my suspicions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Courtesy of @Peapaw


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Padron '64 Imperial Maduro; one of the last from a sampler I snagged a good deal on. Good smoke, but a bit more than I typically go for.

Demosthenes seems confused, but fell right back asleep after the photo op.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Dran


----------



## vroom_vroom

Wife hooked me up with some goodies from Ez so I am smoking my first stick, a blending session that's pretty solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MattT said:


> It certainly tastes like it smells. Had to try it to verify my suspicions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I equate it to licking the grates in my smoker..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


> That floor looks familiar... one of those casinos in Shreveport/Bossier?


Yes Eldorado. Took my mother in law for the afternoon. It's her favorite. I just smoked all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Laranja corona tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## DoomSlayer

Started off with a Don Arturo Destino al Siglo de Pasion. It started off really acidic, but eventually turned out nice. IMO, it reminded me of a nice aged Opus. Despite the beginning, I ended up enjoying it.

Ended with a Tatuaje La Vérité 2009. It was good, but much too mild of a cigar to follow the Fuente. Definitely to be smoked first next time.














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Can't sleep, might as well smoke.


----------



## cigaraddict

kacey said:


> You sir are a braver man than I, i smelled that cigar and went no thank you.


+2 I received a few of these in a sampler and they didn't even make it into the humidor. An immediate gift to friends (smell like they have been lit and put out a week ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Camacho Hard Charger :grin2:Of course it's a limited line because I like it...Time to pick a few more up before they are gone I suppose.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> First Amazon Basin.....courtesy of the @*Gumby-cr* tupper. Very smooth and very good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Happy to hear you enjoyed it :grin2:. I believe those are from a box of first runs when they originally came out.


----------



## Olecharlie

After not smoking a cigar for 4 days this Nub and Coffee are tasting really good!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> I equate it to licking the grates in my smoker..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LMBO that's a good "Analogy", now if I can just bring myself to licking those grates to be sure, I'll just take your word Dino!

I smoked two the first one was like WTH! The second was like Dino's smoker. The thrid one is in the cooler for a long nap, maybe a good 4th July cookout will bring out the best!


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Can't sleep, might as well smoke.


Bob are you smoking in the shower? Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel 10th Anni and Sumatra before driving Ms Daisy.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake to start my Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

It's been a while since I was able to slow down enough for a morning smoke.

Padron 1964 Maduro Prototype


----------



## greasemonger

My favorite coffee go-to smoke


----------



## WABOOM

CAO Colombia, robusto. I really love these. They have a very earthy twang. The quality has been consistent in the box.


----------



## cigaraddict

I've committed to burning a box of these (my wife always asks if I like certain things enough to buy boxes why I don't ever finish one)

Mini BV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Nicely aged Nomad for my Saturday morning chores









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I'm not the biggest crowned heads fan but this is a mighty good smoke


----------



## Fusion

Do Drew make every cigar out there? Sometimes it seems like that lol


----------



## kacey

La Flor Dominica Premium line courtesy of @Fusion. Nicely aged
Back to yard work.








I really enjoyed this smoke. Creamy texture sweet note like banana, but not as strong. Taste a little nutty with a finish of light pepper.
Very good smoke.
Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fumbled the first inch of Ash.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

cigaraddict said:


> I've committed to burning a box of these (my wife always asks if I like certain things enough to buy boxes why I don't ever finish one)
> 
> Mini BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Challenge accepted right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

By far the best Montecristo I've had a and I like the standard line. Tasted like a Montecristo the first half and all AJF the second. Had a really nice mottled oily wrapper. I think I may need to get some more of these. May be box worthy. It had tissue under the band. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Elizabeth10

Esteban Carreras Chupacabra


----------



## Rusty Nail

San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## mpomario

Had to try the natural. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Madura. These are not quite as good as the black labels but still a good cigar. Soooo much smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Guardian of the Farm with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Madderduro

definitely wasn't my cup of tea...found it as boring as most davidoffs I've smoked


----------



## Madderduro

hard to get a pic....its a one shot one kill...nic puro....pretty good


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

EZ Blending sessions for EZ Saturday, with a glass of Brandy Peak BlackBerry Liqueur, made in Brookings oregon.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

AB Prensado with the spoils from the Buffalo Trace Distillery.


----------



## cigaraddict

Alma del Campo

Beautiful smoke...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This is an incredible cigar! I paired with Eagle Rare, it would also be great with coffee. It was delicious from cold draw onward. Raisins, cocoa, chocolate, caramel, leather nuts, light pepper. Mild to medium strength, medium body, I will buy more when available. Sadly I only purchased one.

LA Viuda Negra Black Widow! @GOT14U, you wanted to know what I think about this smoke. If you run across some let me know!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> This is an incredible cigar! I paired with Eagle Rare, it would also be great with coffee. It was delicious from cold draw onward. Raisins, cocoa, chocolate, caramel, leather nuts, light pepper. Mild to medium strength, medium body, I will buy more when available. Sadly I only purchased one.
> 
> LA Viuda Negra Black Widow! @GOT14U, you wanted to know what I think about this smoke. If you run across some let me know!


Looks like this site has some torpedos in stock: https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/la-viuda-negra/

Sounds like a nice smoke, from the reviews I browsed. And that band is killer looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Looks like this site has some torpedos in stock: https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/la-viuda-negra/
> 
> Sounds like a nice smoke, from the reviews I browsed. And that band is killer looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I thought they were sold out but the Torpedos were the only ones left. I grabbed a fiver!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks, I thought they were sold out but the Torpedos were the only ones left. I grabbed a fiver!


No problem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> This is an incredible cigar! I paired with Eagle Rare, it would also be great with coffee. It was delicious from cold draw onward. Raisins, cocoa, chocolate, caramel, leather nuts, light pepper. Mild to medium strength, medium body, I will buy more when available. Sadly I only purchased one.
> 
> LA Viuda Negra Black Widow! @GOT14U, you wanted to know what I think about this smoke. If you run across some let me know!


Good to know! I've been salivating at those!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Good to know! I've been salivating at those!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


A few Torpedos left! Nice and oily...


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida 7 X 50. I might be here for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Well wanted to participate in ez Saturday but my stick I pulled from the blending sessions was the flavor of burnt tire......

So I went for a Gran Habano #3 sls courtesy of @mata777 nice stick, thank you again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

New World Connecticut


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ Fried Apple Pie









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BobP

I am beginning to like these.


----------



## Peapaw

RP Decade 10th anniversary.

I was hoping to smoke a couple with my brother in law yesterday at our Christmas party but it was raining too much, i did leave him a Room 101 CCA and an Aging Room Small Batch M356ii









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Not a mild cigar fan but this Macanudo is good with morning coffee. Contest win @Dran










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday morning Blues with Kona,


----------



## genomez

Enjoying a Grimalkin by Emilio this morning thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Enjoying a Grimalkin by Emilio this morning thanks to @Olecharlie


Hope your move to the Beach went well! Glad to see a post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> Hope your move to the Beach went well! Glad to see a post!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure it went smooth, but we made it lol.


----------



## S&W

Last night- Flores Y Rodriguez Seleccion Maduro- outdoor hygrometer was reading a RH of 99%. Not surprisingly I had some burn issues.


----------



## Madderduro

viaje...waking up...still raining


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

First time trying this one. So far so good. @Rondo I have my smoking buddy out with me today. He's getting big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

MF El Centurion with cello darker than the whiskey I'm having with it. Excellent smoke.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wonderful day today. A bit chilly but the sun is out. Having a BWS Green Hornet courtesy of @GOT14U. I can see why everyone loves these. Definitely added to the list of next purchases.


----------



## Fusion

Omar Ortez on a gloomy, high Humidity California day


----------



## haegejc

Marquesa by Gurkha. Got this in a swag bag back in August. Not bad at all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rusty Nail

CAO Flathead Steelhorse.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Long Live The King


----------



## S&W

PDR Maduro Small Batch Reserve this A.M. The sun is out, but high humidity still playing havoc with my smokes. Never had an issue with the wrappers cracking on these before.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Yesterday's smokes. EZ Pre-Eminence, The T and Eminence































Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Got to start burning through my bombs. Almost a whole drawer full. You guys are nuts. 
From last Christmas pass. Courtesy of @poppajon75. Haven't had a LADC in a while. Good smoke.








First of these in a long time. Liked the regular V and MB3 more then. I think these may be better to me now. Thanks to @disco_potato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Glad I bought a box of these, just 4 left now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Joys Red and Guatemalan....must be getting a head cold...can't taste a thing 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## bobbya08

I can't remember what this is but it's good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> I am beginning to like these.


I bought my 3rd box a couple weeks ago after several 5 and 10's. That's usually my weekend after breakfast smoke with coffee. Medium body, very smooth, dark chocolate, coffee, no spice and mild to medium strength. Perfect construction, a very good solid smoke for $3.33 each! Holts has them at times for $79.95 delivered.


----------



## mpomario

From the massive beating I received at the hands of @Olecharlie. Well rested en Centuria. Good ring gauge of this smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano


----------



## disco_potato

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy some of the lancero...will they floor me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The lanceros are quite a bit more laid back. Less ligero to compensate for the smaller vitola.


----------



## kacey

Menelik by Foundation.
Strong cigar, tobacco, nuts cocoa and pepper.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Espinosa Laranja Reserva lancero. Very good smoke. I am liking the lancero more and more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cigary Factory gifted by @SilkyJ So far so good. Thanks bro!


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Black courtesy of @cjmmm47

I'm liking it, I'll have to get some more.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

My first Hit and Run!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Thanks @kacey, great cigar










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

#sungrownsunday


----------



## Maxh92

I haven't posted in forever. Between life, getting married, and work jumping on here has fallen to the wayside.

Nice All Out Kings tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

@greasemonger I can't remember what you said this is but I'm really liking it so far. Thanks!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Starting my "weekend" with an ez ninjabread man. Told my self they needed to sit for a few weeks..............










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> @greasemonger I can't remember what you said this is but I'm really liking it so far. Thanks!
> View attachment 234800


Maybe an EZ....third dimension or something like that.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## vroom_vroom

vroom_vroom said:


> Starting my "weekend" with an ez ninjabread man. Told my self they needed to sit for a few weeks..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man for the price point I didn't expect to have to get out the modus and cigar clue. Wrapper to not be glued all the way and the stick to be plugged! Curious if it's just the one stick now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

I've had a VERY interesting day, both good and bad so I thought I'd have a Padron 64 and some port by a fire.


----------



## SilkyJ

Monte courtesy of @cracker1397. I probably should have gone to bed hours ago since I have to work a 48 hr shift tomorrow






but it's been a crazy day so...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

greasemonger said:


> Cigary Factory gifted by @SilkyJ So far so good. Thanks bro!


Good to know - he threw one of those at me a while back and lately it's been looking at me like it's ready to go

AJ Last Call to end the busy weekend


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> @*greasemonger* I can't remember what you said this is but I'm really liking it so far. Thanks!
> View attachment 234800


Yep. EZ Third Dimension.


----------



## msmith1986

Batch 1 Casta Mareba from 2015 this morning. #MaduroMonday









Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity


----------



## Archun

Chicken & Waffles


----------



## huffer33

The swag was from a pass last year. Apparently a misty day with sprinkles isn't part of the swag cigar lifestyle. Serie hn today testing out this Big Buddy Heater. Plenty of heat but doesn't seem to like any wind.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday. AF Hemingway, Short Story. Wasn't to my taste...But I'll try a couple more to make sure.


----------



## vroom_vroom

huffer33 said:


> The swag was from a pass last year. Apparently a misty day with sprinkles isn't part of the swag cigar lifestyle. Serie hn today testing out this Big Buddy Heater. Plenty of heat but doesn't seem to like any wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


That heater is a bad mofo, but no it is not happy about the wind, we use it inside tents for camping early in the year. No issues, one of our friends is a ranger and he has used it inside his truck before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Well its Monday


----------



## huffer33

I bet that this will be sideways...

Monday Monday








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ELLASU

BOSSTANK said:


>


Like your smoking buddy! Mine often come out with me when the weather is nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW side Projects 'Little Devil' and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BobP

Nothing fancy today, except for the new gloves the wife bought me. I have no idea why the picture rotated.


----------



## LeatherNeck

601 Maduro


----------



## Peapaw

RP Sungrown









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Just the third one of these. So good I ended up with 3 boxes. Great smoke for $3 apiece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smith Tuscarora maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ortega Serie D Black.. @Olecharlie got me started on these....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## g1k

Caldwell yellow cake this weekend.









Ryan


----------



## mpomario

Very good smoke courtesy of @mrolland5500. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Montecristo classic and some ron zacapa 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Not sure where I got this but thank you to whoever! Smoking gooooood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

About to light up a Umbagog for MNF


----------



## cigaraddict

La Galera Maduro no.1... pretty good to say the least 
Got an hour out of the ****er


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFT Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~

"_One of the most popular cigars ever released under the Cigar Federation Tobacos brand is Blonde Bombshell.

Like...REALLY damn popular!

So we've taken this amazing cigar blend and amped it up. We used even better tobaccos from better primings. It's gone from good to great!

Blonde Bombshell 2.0 is a full-bodied, med/full strength classic 6x52 toro. We used some epic tobacco in this baby! Wrapper is an oily 6-year-aged Corojo 99 leaf that's laid over Nicaraguan fillers from Jalapa, Esteli, and Ometepe!

Flavors are outta control...heavy buttercream, dark chocolate, fresh brewed coffee, vanilla, cashew, and pepper. Additional hints of maple, cinnamon, and almond._"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

An AJ Relic and Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just fired up this Illusione :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

The older they get, the better they get.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ForMud said:


> The older they get, the better they get.
> 
> View attachment 234886


Such a beauty.


----------



## huffer33

MAW thanks to @cracker1397 on an Ideal day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee ~


----------



## Peapaw

Victor Sinclair Primeros, not bad for a mild but I don't think it'll make a regular appearance.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## tazdvl

My Father La Reloba Selección Habano from the @craig_o tupperdor. 








The foot split as soon as I lit it. That hasn't effected the burn at all, though. Lots of rest on this guy. Good draw. Clean burn line. Lots of smoke. I'm really enjoying this.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fusion

SD Quick Draw Conni


----------



## huffer33

Also from @cracker1397. Thanks Jason I'm really glad to get to try one of these.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## vroom_vroom

Waxing the truck today with a rp American market selection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Brought a RP with me from home, but decided the Montecristo Espada I just picked up sounded like a far better option. 

Beautiful cigar, meticulous labels. Decent smoke so far, for being more mild. And holds some nice ash.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Espinosa courtesy of @TexaSmoke.


----------



## cigaraddict

Corona classica










As a follow up if anyone is wondering if these still have bones 5 years later, it does. Takes an inch to warm up but it's still a gem 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Tattoo. Not starting out as good as the last one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

The weather's nice again today, so I took some time for a back-porch smoke. Today's selection: a Cult Blood Red Moon, courtesy of @Rabidawise. What a great smoke! It's like somebody cross-bred a cigar with a pipe!


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone Maduro! Relaxing after work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Also from @cracker1397. Thanks Jason I'm really glad to get to try one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Your a lucky man! I hear they are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone Maduro! Relaxing after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr Charlie, what RG are the brownstones you partake in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Mr Charlie, what RG are the brownstones you partake in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe these are 4.75 x 46 perfect weekday smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Dran








My first ever of these. 
No distinct flavors. Smooth tobacco throughout. Good draw and smoke output. A good yardgar.

I'm not calling this a factory touch up, more like a partial skin graft.


----------



## Dran

My first Davidoff, a thumb sized escurio from @Bigjohn in the christmas exchange! Perfect for a cold night.


----------



## Peapaw

I think we all know what this is.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Having a smoke and tasting some bourbons with @CRenshaw86


----------



## vroom_vroom

Montecristo epic craft cured robusto after a day in the garage.









Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## vroom_vroom

TexaSmoke said:


> Having a smoke and tasting some bourbons with @CRenshaw86


Oooo that devil juice! Me and mr. Bulleit are no longer on speaking terms if find some knob creek single barrel go for it! It's delicious

Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## TexaSmoke

vroom_vroom said:


> Oooo that devil juice! Me and mr. Bulleit are no longer on speaking terms if find some knob creek single barrel go for it! It's delicious
> 
> Sent from an underground desert bunker


I almost grabbed the knob creek today, but went with the Oak and Eden. The Knob creek is on my short list. We also have buffalo trace, Weller Antique, Elmer T Lee, and Elijah Craig small batch on the test list for the night.


----------



## vroom_vroom

TexaSmoke said:


> I almost grabbed the knob creek today, but went with the Oak and Eden. The Knob creek is on my short list. We also have buffalo trace, Weller Antique, Elmer T Lee, and Elijah Craig small batch on the test list for the night.


You have some good ones on there for sure, I do enjoy the knob creek but there single barrel is up there on par with pappy and the likes but you can find it for a much better price! (And you can find it)

Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rondo

+plume :grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

My first flying pig. Been sitting on this thing for 6 months and haven't been able to break down and smoke it. Got it from the local B&M which aged it for 4 years. Don't know if it's the size or the age but I'm really loving this thing. Throw in a cup of Columbian coffee and I'm sitting pretty


----------



## Ewood

Are you full Texan if you think 58 is cold? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Animal Cracker,







#Tat Tuesday


----------



## csk415




----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Mr Charlie, what RG are the brownstones you partake in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope there 4.5 x 44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A smoke I got from long lost buddy @Ender1553. RP Decade en Torpedo. Enjoying for a good formal observation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Joya Cabinetta & Rhum. Odd two tone cigar. Oh and some Outlaw King on Netflix










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Elizabeth10

Plascensia Reserva Original Nesticos (4.2x36)

A cigar this small has no right to be this good. ROTT, too. Wow.


----------



## Mark in wi

Elizabeth10 said:


> Plascensia Reserva Original Nesticos (4.2x36)
> 
> A cigar this small has no right to be this good. ROTT, too. Wow.


We _will_ be getting a review of these right?:smile2: Your past small ring gauge reviews have been very good. I can't wait to see what you think of these with some rest since you already like these ROTT.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Elizabeth10 said:


> Plascensia Reserva Original Nesticos (4.2x36)
> 
> A cigar this small has no right to be this good. ROTT, too. Wow.


Yessss, definitely eager to find out how that little guy smokes, as well. And I think Plasencia might currently be winning the best banding competition...


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Tiff


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Brought a RP with me from home, but decided the Montecristo Espada I just picked up sounded like a far better option.
> 
> Beautiful cigar, meticulous labels. Decent smoke so far, for being more mild. And holds some nice ash.


I might as well have gone with the RP. Though a technically well made cigar, with excellent smoking characteristics, it was just essentially boring. Oh well, can't win 'em all.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Elizabeth10

Mark in wi said:


> We _will_ be getting a review of these right?:smile2: Your past small ring gauge reviews have been very good. I can't wait to see what you think of these with some rest since you already like these ROTT.


Thanks, and yes! I've been trying to get L'Atelier Travailleurs up for a week now, but have had a triple-whammy of work, holiday, and other family obligations.

You know, I'm finding most of these little guys don't change much in their 4+ weeks rest. Could it be that so many of them are in plastic-wrapped tins and thus are much slower to pick up the over-over- humidification of the big warehouses? Not sure, but the Nesticos didn't come in a tin so that would be irrelevant here. 


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Yessss, definitely eager to find out how that little guy smokes, as well. And I think Plasencia might currently be winning the best banding competition...


Yeah, until you have to peel them all off to smoke it!  it does look gorgeous, though.

P.S. these are 100% certified organic too


----------



## akpreacherplayz

One of my own I rolled last spring









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cigaraddict

Cracked a fresh cab of PCR's this AM 
Broadleaf is a good way to start the day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A winning combination, Lot 23 nat and Sumatra,


----------



## TexaSmoke

C-Fed white chocolate mocha from @CRenshaw86 
About 2 months on this one and a perfect compliment to a cup of coffee. 
Got a 2nd one of these from @kacey in the holiday exchange. Gonna put 6 months on that one and see where it goes.


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped La Hacienda Flor Fina and Guatemalan. Enjoying a last dry day for a few...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Warped La Hacienda Flor Fina and Guatemalan. Enjoying a last dry day for a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Yep rains going to be coming...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

huffer33 said:


> Yep rains going to be coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Better rain than snow!!

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

AB Prensado, 2nd one was better than the first.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

One of my go to's....Always predictably good in taste and construction.


----------



## tazdvl

2012 Maduro by Oscar Valladares. 
This was one my acquisitions at the Big Smoke. The wrapper is incredibly thin and although it has been protected and kept at 69RH, I have already lost about half of it. I'll see how it smokes. 









EDIT: I don't know if this one is going to go the distance. The draw like breathing through a McDonald's straw, no resistance at all. The wrapper is literally falling apart. 








Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had 1 of these


----------



## Olecharlie

Quick Caldwell Yellow Cake

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=234946&stc=1&d=1545245707


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> C-Fed white chocolate mocha from @CRenshaw86
> About 2 months on this one and a perfect compliment to a cup of coffee.
> Got a 2nd one of these from @kacey in the holiday exchange. Gonna put 6 months on that one and see where it goes.


What kind of label are you using on that stick? I need to do that with my unbanned sticks so I don't get them mixed up and forget what they are.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> What kind of label are you using on that stick? I need to do that with my unbanned sticks so I don't get them mixed up and forget what they are.


I have been meaning to ask @JtAv8tor about that. He sent some of these labels to my brother in law in his PIF. I like them a lot. Where do you get these, JT?


----------



## Fusion

Not sure if these are the same but lots use these
https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Cigar-...1545246159&sr=8-1&keywords=blank+cigar+labels


----------



## TexaSmoke

This is a good stick @kacey

Nish Patel Bold


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BobP

Fusion said:


> Not sure if these are the same but lots use these
> https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Cigar-...1545246159&sr=8-1&keywords=blank+cigar+labels


This was the highlight of my crappy day. I never knew these existed. I hate it when I smoke something without a label. Thanks.


----------



## huffer33

Yeah shouldn't have drilled into that strut to drain the fluid without changing into proper work clothes. At least I had safety glasses...

This is making up for it. I really like Illusione generally but the two is really good. With a New Belgium Barrel aged at 9 ABV.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## UBC03

BobP said:


> This was the highlight of my crappy day. I never knew these existed. I hate it when I smoke something without a label. Thanks.


Best 20$ you'll spend. I use em for bombs I get, trades, mark box dates. Great investment

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from @TexaSmoke a while back. I am always wary of non-cuban smokes that have the Cuban brand names, but this one was surprisingly good. A nice smooth Maduro. Thanks!


----------



## greasemonger

TKID Broken Sword


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blending session for the drive home

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## BobP

Having my last coffee for the day, while I enjoy something from my noobie sampler trade, courtesy of edoty39.


----------



## ELLASU

First smoke in over a year and a half. Decided on a shorty on a nice evening with a coke. It was sooooo good!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Who can tell me why I raided the Lancero tupper? @csk415 can.....

Ohana Pulse and Black Pekoe Hard Tea









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

A Serino Wayfarer tonight.


----------



## haegejc

Liga Privada Ratzilla. These are getting better and better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Caldwell yellowcake. There delicious and the petite Robusto is perfect for winter in the ne. I don't really love the scrap tobacco since it ashes like a Mixed fill and the burn isn't great, but for the price I'll take it. I've smoked many, many curly head deluxe and they have he same issue. These taste better, never thought I'd say that about an AF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Couple from today...

Generally not much of a fan of Connies but the Oilva was very tasty to start the morning

And the Fonseca was surprisingly good as well!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Had some tunneling issues as this one progressed


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Mmmm, VSG goodness...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Flor Del Valle on a cool evening here


----------



## PanzaVerde

BOSSTANK said:


>


What's the size on that one?


----------



## Ewood

All decked out in my new fashion accessory @Rondo turned me on to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

PanzaVerde said:


> What's the size on that one?


Its called the Cosacos and measures 5 3/8 x 42


----------



## csk415




----------



## SilkyJ

H•2k•ct


----------



## cracker1397

Olivia V Melanio and a glass of Buffalo Trace make a great pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cracker1397 said:


> Olivia V Melanio and a glass of Buffalo Trace make a great pair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no doubt that they do. Amazing smoke and an great bourbon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobomite

Macanudo Inspirado Black Toro, Inferno Toro and a Steel 601 Girder. Modus Hoperandi 6-pack. And a Caps Penguins game which unfortunately the Caps lost.


----------



## WNYTony

Southern Draw Quickdraw Habano 
Damn @SilkyJ this is really good, did you tell me that when you sent it and I just wasn't paying attention ?


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> Southern Draw Quickdraw Habano
> Damn @SilkyJ this is really good, did you tell me that when you sent it and I just wasn't paying attention ?


Yeah, I tried to tell you that but you don't listen. I've really liked everything I've had from them so far. Did I send you a Quickdraw Pennsylvania too? If I did it's just as good, probably better. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## haegejc

Last day of work for the year!! Decided to start it off with a short Griffin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I can't believe it's already #ThriftyThursday again. Here a solid contender (and a dang good smoke) Curivari BV500 and IBCC Cast Iron Joe









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another AJ creation, San Miguel with EZ's Chocolate Stout,







These two pair up very nicely, both very smooth and neither overpowering the other.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just finished up a 12 hour shift so I'm relaxing with this Asylum here for the next few hours :grin2:


----------



## huffer33

Dead Calm morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Just finished up a 12 hour shift so I'm relaxing with this Asylum here for the next few hours :grin2:


 They have been on my "to try list" any good?


----------



## Peapaw

Graycliff 30 year vintage. Wow, great smoke thanks for sending it @GOT14U









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Graycliff 30 year vintage. Wow, great smoke thanks for sending it @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Glad you liked it bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bobbya08

Out in the shop this morning giving the old bug a once over. Gotta make sure the mice aren't eating my boat lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> Its called the Cosacos and measures 5 3/8 x 42


Yeah that looked small on the ring gauge. Haven't had that size yet but it's a size I love so time to search.


----------



## TexaSmoke

PanzaVerde said:


> Yeah that looked small on the ring gauge. Haven't had that size yet but it's a size I love so time to search.


Boss and I both bought a box the same day. Holts had 24 ct boxes for 74 bucks a few months back.


----------



## PanzaVerde

I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo for lunch!


----------



## Fusion

One of my fav's


----------



## talisker10

Avo synchro nica fogata in good company



















And coal for the hookah. Merry Xmas peeps.


----------



## Dran

RomaCraft Cromagnon Firecracker from @Olecharlie! Only thing that makes a unicorn better is smoking on company time! Thanks for the stick brother!


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Chief Cool Arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

talisker10 said:


> Avo synchro nica fogata in good company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And coal for the hookah. Merry Xmas peeps.


Where are you at?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> One of my fav's


Going with you and @Hickorynut this afternoon, but in picadores 6x52. At $35/ box its hella thrifty.


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> They have been on my "to try list" any good?


The mini belicoso/torpedo size is where its at but unfortunately they only had the 6x60 where I went which didn't do it for me. Haven't smoked much of the other Asylum blends so I can't help you there.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm nuts for these Buckeyes :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Dran

@Gumby-cr, although I'm looking forward to the lone Buckeye i have at this time.... As an Ohio native this is by far my favorite rendition of the buckeye!!


----------



## haegejc

Taking a break from the honey dos. Alec Bradley Coyol. First one of these and I have to say it is not disappointing me at all. I will add several more of these to the stash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I think this qualifies for #ThriftyThursday...
Nica Libre Silver courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band...dickman cut! Thrifty or not, this has my interest....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm nuts for these Buckeyes :grin2:


It is Cuckoo for cocoa puffs and BONKERS for buckeyes....not nuts.. :facepalm: 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Dran

A buckeye is a useless nut Hick (double Facepalm) gumby totally had it right!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first MJ12; a wonderful experience. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Dran said:


> @Gumby-cr, although I'm looking forward to the lone Buckeye i have at this time.... As an Ohio native this is by far my favorite rendition of the buckeye!!
> View attachment 235008


Those are the best, I've helped make those in the past. The original Reese's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are so very good. Tastes even better after a hard day. Less filling too. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Should have let this one sit. Picked it up from the B&M today and was a little to excited to try it. I'll smoke it down but I'll need to get another and let it sit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father Le Bijou,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## vroom_vroom

Dran said:


> @Gumby-cr, although I'm looking forward to the lone Buckeye i have at this time.... As an Ohio native this is by far my favorite rendition of the buckeye!!
> View attachment 235008


Anthony Thomas! Always could taste the difference from the off brands. Should have gotten some on my last trip back but I prioritized beer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cfed Whipped Cream ~

Reminds me of EZ's Milk & Cookies... which is great because Ive been missing them


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> Yeah, I tried to tell you that but you don't listen. I've really liked everything I've had from them so far. Did I send you a Quickdraw Pennsylvania too? If I did it's just as good, probably better. Glad you enjoyed it.


You did, and I have a few as I've had that one and liked it very much. This was my first time with the Habano though and it was almost as good.

@Dran sent the Chief my way for a little meeting. All went well, very well


----------



## Peapaw

Another great smoke from the stables of @GOT14U this one I think will make my favorites list.

Illusione Gigantes









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Signature with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

I got so caught up enjoying this 
Norteno Belicoso Fino that a almost forgot to take a pic. For $3 delivered you really can't beat it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed whipped cream courtesy of @Hickorynut with some Costa Rican


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Project and IBCC Cast Iron waiting for the weather to get gooder...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ForMud

What was on last nights menu........


----------



## huffer33

Black Label. It did even itself out shortly after the pic.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

huffer33 said:


> Black Label. It did even itself out shortly after the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Love those!! So much smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

At my favorite B&M for a few sticks and a smoke before meeting my friends at Davidoff for something special.

LFD Double Ligero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

haegejc said:


> Love those!! So much smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one - it was great. Reminded me of a DE with all the smoke...


----------



## George007

Fuente Aenjo #77 Shark! Christmas Cigar! That time of the year again


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

George007 said:


> Fuente Aenjo #77 Shark! Christmas Cigar! That time of the year again


Very nice... I'm hopeful that some of the b&ms near me will get a delivery of those soon. How is it compared to others in the Anejo line?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Having a Winston Churchill Late Hour toro with a friend at Davidoff Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Had a Fuente Sungrown ready to smoke today for Fuente Friday, well as you can see 99% Humidity i wasnt going to chance it so went with a Omar Ortez, its holding up


----------



## George007

Padron 3k Maduro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

George007 said:


> Padron 3k Maduro


Yummm. The X000 series might not be the cream of the crop, but they are consistent, reliably smokeable, and can be had at a decent price-point. Makes me want to smoke one right now. :grin2:


----------



## Rickynewarknj

My first cigar since my thyroid surgery. Everything came back negative and I'm feeling great! Having a Man O' War Ruination and a Cypress Brewery Insane in the Grain...local brewery they sell limited quantities locally but this IPA is simply outrageous! If anyone is ever in NJ you have to go check it out because the name is no exaggeration...it is insane! Playing it safe with the Ruination but weather is not that great so didn't want to try anything new.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Kicking off the holidays with an RP Edge Lite Connecticut.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed White Chocolate Mocha ~

Kitty meowed right when I took the pic... haha


----------



## Madderduro

saw a few oscar cigars I've never seen before today....picked this one up the altar q....then read its a sumatra wrapper and everything else honduran then cringed....not my style not even close....turns out this ones surprising...sweetness to it honey nuttiness slight earthiness...very mild cigar imo...wasn't bad...too tame for my liking thou


----------



## greasemonger

Diesel UHC. This one is sooo much nicer with a years rest. Very harsh and super heavy vitamin N rott


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard with a cup of EZ Chocolate Stout,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rabidawise

Cooked a shrimp boil for the company Christmas party today and got to cut out early. Now it's time to rest up and enjoy the holidays! CH Buckeye Land, some WL Weller, and a nice fire in the pit!


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> I got so caught up enjoying this
> Norteno Belicoso Fino that a almost forgot to take a pic. For $3 delivered you really can't beat it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also took advantage of the re-design purge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rickynewarknj said:


> My first cigar since my thyroid surgery. Everything came back negative and I'm feeling great! Having a Man O' War Ruination and a Cypress Brewery Insane in the Grain...local brewery they sell limited quantities locally but this IPA is simply outrageous! If anyone is ever in NJ you have to go check it out because the name is no exaggeration...it is insane! Playing it safe with the Ruination but weather is not that great so didn't want to try anything new.
> View attachment 235060


Good news!!! Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Blind Mans Bluff. Just got 5 of these. Might the rest hang out for a little while. It's a bit harsh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> Cooked a shrimp boil for the company Christmas party today and got to cut out early. Now it's time to rest up and enjoy the holidays! CH Buckeye Land, some WL Weller, and a nice fire in the pit!


That's the way to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

From the 2018 Winter Grab-A-Gar Collection.....meh....not my favorite, what am I supposed to get with this? So far it's cedar and tide pod...I dunno....

CAO Columbia









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## bobbya08

I'm not sure what stick this is but I'm enjoying it. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne oh and he sent me the beer too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry SD Firethorn en Toro while waiting to go to my son's first real bar gig. His band seems to be picking up momentum all of a sudden. Also, I'm officially on break. Wont be back till the 8th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

bobbya08 said:


> I'm not sure what stick this is but I'm enjoying it. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne oh and he sent me the beer too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a CH buckeye land.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

bobbya08 said:


> I'm not sure what stick this is but I'm enjoying it. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne oh and he sent me the beer too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice tonight!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Looks like a CH buckeye land.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Can pretty much guarantee that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> I'm not sure what stick this is but I'm enjoying it. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne oh and he sent me the beer too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the CH Buckeye Land.


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's the CH Buckeye Land.


Well now I know lol. It's a good smoke thanks again brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Hickorynut said:


> So far it's cedar and tide pod...


I didn't think you were a member of the tide pod eating generation!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie 
Great cigar! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Smoking a very dark ez blending session
With a little Ron zacapa. Not a big fan of that much maduro but it's not as heavy as one would expect









Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## Skinsfan1311

La Gloria Cubana Serie R. My go-to


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 SA


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

RoMa CroMagnon Blockhead










So much flavor! And so much smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC from one of if not my first newb trade with @Tedder87


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

csk415 said:


>


Ha! Had one in hand with the UHC! &#128077;


----------



## csk415

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha! Had one in hand with the UHC!


But I bet yours has a few years on it.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

I should have just bought a box instead of splitting one.

Oh wait actually @ForMud gifted me my part of the split, never mind.

I'll have to buy a box myself.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## WNYTony

CLE Prieto - a grab from the great Eastern Pass


----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> I should have just bought a box instead of splitting one.
> 
> Oh wait actually @ForMud gifted me my part of the split, never mind.
> 
> I'll have to buy a box myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I bought a box of these at a great price in the BST's a couple months back. They really suit me too. It was my first box purchase and I'd never smoked one before. I really got lucky on that buy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Mr Padilla are getting ready to brave the angry hordes and drive Ms Daisy...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Me and Mr Padilla are getting ready to brave the angry hordes and drive Ms Daisy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Yeah, looks like I'm gonna have to venture out as well &#128556;


----------



## S&W

Speaking of my Aging Room box purchase. Last night I smoked this bodyguard from @-Stinky- in that deal. Haven't seen him around lately. But if you're still checking in- Big Thanks! This one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake. Starting to be a regular.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning Nub with some CCOTM club coffee from @Ewood










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Olecharlie said:


> Morning Nub with some CCOTM club coffee from @Ewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Livin the dream!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

*Curivari Reserva Limitada*

Another selection from the "Crazy Tony Tupper"! Thanks @WNYTony, outside my usual profile and loving it!


----------



## HumphreysGhost

S&W said:


> Speaking of my Aging Room box purchase. Last night I smoked this bodyguard from @-Stinky- in that deal. Haven't seen him around lately. But if you're still checking in- Big Thanks! This one is definitely a keeper.


 @Kidvegas turned me on to those
Really good layered stick
Just picked up 10 figurados on Cigarpage for $45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Everything got refreshed with a bit of white.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SilkyJ

EZ All My Ex's courtesy of @greasemonger.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Crack ~ Coffee & Korn


----------



## haegejc

HVC u received from Privada cigar club. Very good cigar, it is full body and fits my style of cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

HumphreysGhost said:


> @Kidvegas turned me on to those
> Really good layered stick
> Just picked up 10 figurados on Cigarpage for $45
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do my eyes deceive me? Welcome back!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Everything got refreshed with a bit of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


If I was younger there's a punchline there....heehee

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Swag with Kona....while I add some swag to the King Ranch....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> HVC I received from Privada cigar club. Very good cigar, it is full body and fits my style of cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to smoke mine last night but after I read that there were only 1500 made and they only make them once a year on Black Friday I decided to wait and save it for when I can fully enjoy it. Description had some great tasting notes Im excited to try.


----------



## blackrabbit

I have not been smoking that many cigars lately but I did smoke this one that I got long ago from @HumphreysGhost who coincidentally just showed up back here. Thanks again!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Pennsylvania. Huge fan of SD and this is one of the reasons why. Great smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Yesterday a No.9 and some Nikka Coffey.









Today an EZ Ninjabread Man!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BOSSTANK

A Fuente Don Carlos ~

Bout to watch the game...


----------



## memp2atl85

Padron 90 in maduro









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Rocky Patel sun grown fuerte 
Got off early today so stick # 2!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

We are done taking down all of our Christmas decorations and packed for a 6 day trip to Cabo San Lucas. So why not one more since the weather in Houston is so nice. Sobramesa and Gran Centenario Anejo on the rocks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

haegejc said:


> We are done taking down all of our Christmas decorations and packed for a 6 day trip to Cabo San Lucas. So why not one more since the weather in Houston is so nice. Sobramesa and Gran Centenario Anejo on the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that is one of my favorite tequilas and it flys under the radar! Have a fun trip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumbell78

Wife and kid are at the in-laws and had some me time. Just finished off a Buenaventura BV right now in the backyard while listening to a podcast. Seriously love this stick! I have smoked a decent amount of cigars and I keep coming back to this one. Just a great stick all-around. 

Cant post a pic just yet but you guys no what it looks like.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

vroom_vroom said:


> Man that is one of my favorite tequilas and it flys under the radar! Have a fun trip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their entire line up is WELL above the price point. I keep waiting for them to realize it.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

EZ Raven Napenthe


----------



## csk415

Nicaraguan overrun habano. 

To bad the pic won’t load


----------



## Fusion

HumphreysGhost said:


> @*Kidvegas* turned me on to those
> Really good layered stick
> Just picked up 10 figurados on Cigarpage for $45
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh great to see you around :vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

csk415 said:


> Nicaraguan overrun habano.
> 
> To bad the pic won't load


No band right?


----------



## GOT14U

This stick is so different then anything else I have smoked! Not bad.
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yesterday a No.9 and some Nikka Coffey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today an EZ Ninjabread Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


How was the ninja?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yesterday a No.9 and some Nikka Coffey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today an EZ Ninjabread Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


And where is the unwrapped pic?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Alec Bradley New Yawk tonight


----------



## WNYTony

Dran said:


> Another selection from the "Crazy Tony Tupper"! Thanks @WNYTony, outside my usual profile and loving it!
> View attachment 235104


That Tupper must be getting light, time to restock it ?


----------



## tacket

Dragged a beach chair out to this lava rock field to find a place to smoke. Enjoying this CAO Brazilia that I got from @Pius X. Typically I don't go for cigars this thick, but I'm enjoying it so far!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

It's 3 am getting ready to head to the airport. Just enough time for a smaller smoke. Happy Holidays Puffers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> It's 3 am getting ready to head to the airport. Just enough time for a smaller smoke. Happy Holidays Puffers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of us are up at 3am to head to work! Lame! Have a blast on your vacay!


----------



## BobP

Lovely New England, 60 degrees one day, 28 the next.


----------



## UBC03

BobP said:


> Lovely New England, 60 degrees one day, 28 the next.


The motto in Pittsburgh is " if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes, It'll change"

I've worked shifts that went from sun, to rain, to freezing rain, to snow, and back to sun in the twelve hours I was in the lift..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

WNYTony said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another selection from the "Crazy Tony Tupper"! Thanks @WNYTony, outside my usual profile and loving it!
> View attachment 235104
> 
> 
> 
> That Tupper must be getting light, time to restock it ?
Click to expand...

 you'd think... But it seems like it gets resupplied faster than i can smoke 'em... Maybe i should leave the lights on to dissuade them from getting frisky!


----------



## S&W

A couple from yesterday...


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flores Y Rodriguez courtesy of @-Stinky- with Sumatra for a bright and brisk Sunday morning,







So far this is off to a great start!


----------



## Hickorynut

On the eve of the eve, of the best Birthday of the year...
Cain and Cast Iron...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Olecharlie

Holts Factory Special Maduro!
Available in Natural, Maduro and Sungrown wrappers with long fillers. A great smoke for $1.99 ea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

flatbed cigar co blue label pyramid


----------



## huffer33

Got to go out for a little bit. Hopefully it'll be painless.

Tennessee Waltz today....

New message from Tapatalk claims this is an adult image lol








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

huffer33 said:


> Got to go out for a little bit. Hopefully it'll be painless.
> 
> Tennessee Waltz today....
> 
> New message from Tapatalk claims this is an adult image lol
> View attachment 235216
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Oooh, is that another Crowned Heads special edition? First thing I thought of was the song, specifically the version that the Chieftains did with Tom Jones on vocals back in the day, hahaha.

Hmm, I suppose cigars are technically for adults, but something tells me that isn't what Tapatalk was focusing on; too funny.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> And where is the unwrapped pic?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Here you go. Wish I took a couple of the ash and burn line - bright white ash and crisp burn line.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Here you go. Wish I took a couple of the ash and burn line - bright white ash and crisp burn line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Gvgccgdt is 1ffzzGGQXSZ,●$$-%$"":$'qfrrh

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> Gvgccgdt is 1ffzzGGQXSZ,●$$-%$"":$'qfrrh
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Uh-oh, Hick is drinking from the mason jar before noon again.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Gvgccgdt is 1ffzzGGQXSZ,●$$-%$"":$'qfrrh
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Oh, is that so?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oooh, is that another Crowned Heads special edition? First thing I thought of was the song, specifically the version that the Chieftains did with Tom Jones on vocals back in the day, hahaha.
> 
> Hmm, I suppose cigars are technically for adults, but something tells me that isn't what Tapatalk was focusing on; too funny.


Yes sir, it is!


----------



## huffer33

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oooh, is that another Crowned Heads special edition? First thing I thought of was the song, specifically the version that the Chieftains did with Tom Jones on vocals back in the day, hahaha.
> 
> Hmm, I suppose cigars are technically for adults, but something tells me that isn't what Tapatalk was focusing on; too funny.


Indeed and it is fantastic... Lots of dark fruit.

it is too funny they think it's an adult image if it doesn't have the band. I think I'd be quite disappointed with a 52 ring gauge....

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> Oh, is that so?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Sometimes there are no words.....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> On the eve of the eve, of the best Birthday of the year...
> Cain and Cast Iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I had no idea Cain had a Connie - how was it?


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> I had no idea Cain had a Connie - how was it?


They are pretty good for a Connie...I dont think rest will make these better....but ya never know.

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Uh-oh, Hick is drinking from the mason jar before noon again.


You have no idea.....I have the Christmas Spirit(s)......

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Friday, Oh wait its Sunday, ah well


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni with a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Got to go out for a little bit. Hopefully it'll be painless.
> 
> Tennessee Waltz today....
> 
> New message from Tapatalk claims this is an adult image lol
> View attachment 235216
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


An almost naked cigar, for shame,,, :vs_laugh:


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> Fuente Friday, Oh wait its Sunday, ah well


Hemis are good any day.


----------



## Olecharlie

Dunhill Aged Maduro sent from @Edoty39 in Noob Sampler trade! Never had a Dunhill, this is a very good cigar IMO! Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Hello Cabo San Jose. First cigar is a Hit and Run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Picked up a couple to try. Not bad. Gonna let the other sit for a few months though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Back in the attic after a week of flu.
No cigar looks tastier than a box pressed maduro in my eyes 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> View attachment 235226


I bet that beer is good. I know the cigar is, just picked up a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Good stuff. A favorite Perdomo. 
The









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

SilkyJ said:


> View attachment 235226


Both of those look mouth wateringly good.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

mpomario said:


> I bet that beer is good. I know the cigar is, just picked up a box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Edgy85 said:


> Both of those look mouth wateringly good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes they're both really good. The beer goes really good with a cigar. Would be better with a good maduro though. I got a couple left I might have to experiment with that later.


----------



## huffer33

With Cruzan Rum.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Picked this up in a pass last year, it's time has come.....
La Aurora Preferidos









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## BOSSTANK

LETS GEAUX SAINTS!!!! WHO DAT


----------



## mpomario

Good smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Room 101 the Big Payback for round 2


----------



## ELLASU

Sancho Panza double Maduro Lancero with Buffalo Trace. Grilling chicken in 43 degree weather!
Little tight on draw, guess it’s time to invest in a modus!


----------



## ELLASU

@BOSSTANK

Home Field baby!!! Who Dat!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

300 Hands Southern Draw from a great SOTL.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## S&W

Got this one from @Peapaw in the Noob PIF. Good cigar.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ELLASU said:


> @BOSSTANK
> 
> Home Field baby!!! Who Dat!


Heck yeah! 
This game had me like...










Who Dat Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints !

Who Dat


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and hot spiced Apple cider,


----------



## Peapaw

S&W said:


> Got this one from @Peapaw in the Noob PIF. Good cigar.


I haven't even had that one I don't think.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> Serie V and hot spiced Apple cider,
> 
> View attachment 235248


Oh man, I bet that's an awesome combo. I've never even thought about having hot cider with a cigar, but something about it just makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh man, I bet that's an awesome combo. I've never even thought about having hot cider with a cigar, but something about it just makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The spice from the V does balance out well with the sweet from the cider, the aftertastes highlights the pepper on the back of the palate, it's a different nuance than I'm used to. I'm not sure how well it would work with a really tart cider.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Burning another rp sun grown while waiting to see if cigar bid has made me broke..... evil, evil website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> The spice from the V does balance out well with the sweet from the cider, the aftertastes highlights the pepper on the back of the palate, it's a different nuance than I'm used to. I'm not sure how well it would work with a really tart cider.


I'm definitely adding this to my list of things to try. Now to find some good cider...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CAO Brazilia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hoyo black. Done with family Christmas #3, day off, then its #4, #5.


----------



## SilkyJ

New World to end the day. Back to work in the morning for 48hrs. At least they agreed to increase our holiday pay.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Blending Session and rum, hotel balcony style










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

EZ Blending Sessions. One of the best I've had so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Fuma Em Corda


----------



## tacket

Hickorynut said:


> On the eve of the eve, of the best Birthday of the year...
> Cain and Cast Iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Awesome front porch man!


----------



## BOSSTANK

2 smokes tonight

EZ Blending Sessions









and


----------



## BobP

Tried to get the red chicken to stay still for the picture, wasn't happening. Joya Red.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's like a gift....

2012 DPG Cuban Classic and Peets Big Bang...









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## Hickorynut

tacket said:


> Awesome front porch man!


Thanks!

Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## UBC03

vroom_vroom said:


> Burning another rp sun grown while waiting to see if cigar bid has made me broke..... evil, evil website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who woulda thunk it.. Something called the devil's site would come across as remotely evil..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> I haven't even had that one I don't think.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Yeah I think you got a little carried away when you were loading the package. I've certainly enjoyed all that I've smoked so far and I've still got a couple left...


----------



## cjmmm47

Esteli Miami. This is easily one of the most enjoyable sticks I've had yet!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

S&W said:


> Yeah I think you got a little carried away when you were loading the package. I've certainly enjoyed all that I've smoked so far and I've still got a couple left...


What happened was, I went to the local B&M and picked out a handful I thought I'd like to smoke and sent you half.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Prf5415

Hickorynut said:


> It's like a gift....
> 
> 2012 DPG Cuban Classic and Peets Big Bang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


I picked up the other 5er of those. Quite exceptional!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Angels Anvil with Sumatra


----------



## vroom_vroom

UBC03 said:


> Who woulda thunk it.. Something called the devil's site would come across as remotely evil..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol haven't been around long enough to pick that one up. it is most deffenitly the devil 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Don't be fooled, the devil's site is right here.


----------



## Rusty Nail

I forgot to post this Oliva Connecticut from yesterday.


----------



## Dran

A short little Punch from @Elizabeth10 ROTT to me, to accompany me on the way to the post office.












Made a new friend!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Another Connecticut while taking a break from Christmas.


----------



## Stratus

*My Father - La Opulenia* (does last night count?) Ha.


----------



## Fusion

Quick Draw Conni


----------



## greasemonger

Oscura and an afternoon beer while burning some boxes and scrap wood


----------



## hawk45

Merry Christmas Eve yall's. Sunny and mid 40's.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Some Zaya and a K222. Merry Xmas Eve everyone.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's easy to forget how good these are! "Papas Fritas"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

LP#9. Quite good. Merry Christmas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of my favorite places to get away from it all and have a nice peaceful smoke.

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Rabidawise

Tried and true goodness for Maduro Monday and Christmas Eve. Gonna be firing up the grill soon for a nice dinner for the wife and I.


----------



## mpomario

Merry Christmas. I thought this was an appropriate smoke for today. First from my Christmas box. Got my wife a little something too. Not cigar related though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Merry Christmas. I thought this was an appropriate smoke for today. First from my Christmas box. Got my wife a little something too. Not cigar related though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Santa broght me a Christmas smoke. These things are gourmet. Merry Christmas, All.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Feeling moderately better today, figured an AF Short Story Maduro would be a good companion while making some homemade fried-then-baked hot wings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus at Cabo San Lucas marina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Punch Bareknuckle Pita


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## msmith1986

Sorry I've been M.I.A. for the last week. I've been working 10-12 hour days in Harrisburg all week, on up through and including yesterday. Here's some smokes I had over the last week, including the RP Edge maduro from @LeatherNeck and a Whiskey Row from @SilkyJ. Merry Christmas everyone, stay safe and enjoy.








































































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

msmith1986 said:


> Sorry I've been M.I.A. for the last week. I've been working 10-12 hour days in Harrisburg all week, on up through and including yesterday. Here's some smokes I had over the last week, including the RP Edge maduro from @LeatherNeck


That edge maduro is a mighty tasty smoke. Is that the battalion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Put out a lot of smoke...&#8230;


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Put out a lot of smoke...&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 235360


Figured you would burn a catacomb for science. I want to so bad but my sinuses are jacked, I may burn one anyways! So tempting

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That edge maduro is a mighty tasty smoke. Is that the battalion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a toro, might be my favorite budget RP though, simple but rich and tasty.
The Bishop's is a favorite and the CHC 2018 Reserve was ridiculously awesome.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Not a bad smoke, first one I have had from them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

BobP said:


> Don't be fooled, the devil's site is right here.


Should be a disclaimer about this when you sign up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

After a sinus flush I'm giving this one a try. First time smoking a Nub and not to shabby!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> After a sinus flush I'm giving this one a try. First time smoking a Nub and not to shabby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I really like those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Baby is in bed before his first Christmas, so its time to try a unicorn in my book. Gifted by @mrolland5500 an Espinosa "Stand of the Alamo". I can't find a shred of info on it, but its very good, and given his penchant for finding unique sticks, I'll enjoy it on his word on this perfect evening. Merry Christmas everyone, and thanks Mario!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

msmith1986 said:


> Just a toro, might be my favorite budget RP though, simple but rich and tasty.
> The Bishop's is a favorite and the CHC 2018 Reserve was ridiculously awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


When it comes to the Edge, it isn't "just" a toro, haha. Damn sticks are in your face, no matter the size. Even the little Missile vitolas are impressive. Definitely my favorite RP line, budget, or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally my sinuses are feeling fairly back to normal, figured it was time I finally tried one of these MF Le Bijou torpedos I've had resting for a bit... First thought: man, this stick is sweet! Literally, and not figuratively, haha. Yummy and sweet, in a unique way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Label Deliverance Nocturne 2018 release Short Nub paired with EL Dorado 15 yr special Reserve Rum. I've only had these sticks for a few days but just had to fire one up. This beautiful shaped, Barnyard smelling super dark and oily Nocturne is a kick in the seat of the pants. Perfect burn, perfect draw, Black Pepper and spice, expresso, coffee, Strong Tobacco and a kiss my smoking hot foot if you don't like me attitude is what it's all about, paired with a beautiful fruity tasty sipping Rum like this El Dorado makes you think WTH just happened. It's kinda like a Round House in the Juggler and waking up while still standing. If you would like to enjoy one of the best Rums ever blended and a cigar with an attitude then jump on it, the waters fine.

Where is @GOT14U when you need him! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Black Label Deliverance Nocturne 2018 release Short Nub paired with EL Dorado 15 yr special Reserve Rum. I've only had these sticks for a few days but just had to fire one up. This beautiful shaped, Barnyard smelling super dark and oily Nocturne is a kick in the seat of the pants. Perfect burn, perfect draw, Black Pepper and spice, expresso, coffee, Strong Tobacco and a kiss my smoking hot foot if you don't like me attitude is what it's all about, paired with a beautiful fruity tasty sipping Rum like this El Dorado makes you think WTH just happened. It's kinda like a Round House in the Juggler and waking up while still standing. If you would like to enjoy one of the best Rums ever blended and a cigar with an attitude then jump on it, the waters fine.


My friend, it sounds like you're having quite an enjoyable experience. I've never really been tempted by BLTC before, but if anything makes me want to try one, this is it.


----------



## Gummy Jones

5 year old woa with @mambo5

Merry Christmas and God bless


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> When it comes to the Edge, it isn't "just" a toro, haha. Damn sticks are in your face, no matter the size. Even the little Missile vitolas are impressive. Definitely my favorite RP line, budget, or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not many smokes are really "in your face" to me, I've been on the vitamin N for 20 years or so, lol. All the cigars people have ever said make them queasy, I smoke in the morning on an empty stomach. Most of the smokes you see me with in the car are usually within 30 minutes of waking up in the morning, right after waking up to a half dozen cigarettes with my coffee before jumping in the car. Unless it seems dark in the pic, then I'm on my way home on an empty stomach, lol.


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally my sinuses are feeling fairly back to normal, figured it was time I finally tried one of these MF Le Bijou torpedos I've had resting for a bit... First thought: man, this stick is sweet! Literally, and not figuratively, haha. Yummy and sweet, in a unique way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 1922 is a great smoke, high on my favs list.
Merry Christmas all.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Black Label Deliverance Nocturne 2018 release Short Nub paired with EL Dorado 15 yr special Reserve Rum. I've only had these sticks for a few days but just had to fire one up. This beautiful shaped, Barnyard smelling super dark and oily Nocturne is a kick in the seat of the pants. Perfect burn, perfect draw, Black Pepper and spice, expresso, coffee, Strong Tobacco and a kiss my smoking hot foot if you don't like me attitude is what it's all about, paired with a beautiful fruity tasty sipping Rum like this El Dorado makes you think WTH just happened. It's kinda like a Round House in the Juggler and waking up while still standing. If you would like to enjoy one of the best Rums ever blended and a cigar with an attitude then jump on it, the waters fine.


That is a great description Charlie. I love those on the way home with either cold water or a frozen spiced chai. I still have a few from last April or May I've been waiting longer to smoke until my choice local shop gets my 2019s.


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My friend, it sounds like you're having quite an enjoyable experience. I've never really been tempted by BLTC before, but if anything makes me want to try one, this is it.


I love any BLTC/BWS smokes right away and after acclimating. Every single line they make I smoke. I've never been able to hold onto any longer than a year because I crave them. If I could afford to smoke only their stuff I would. A lot of their stuff is definitely "in your face" and plenty of complexity, exactly what I love.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> After a sinus flush I'm giving this one a try. First time smoking a Nub and not to shabby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


The Nub Maduros box worthy for my morning coffee and the price thru Holts is $3.33 per stick on sale. The Nub Dub is double good!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

msmith1986 said:


> Not many smokes are really "in your face" to me, I've been on the vitamin N for 20 years or so, lol. All the cigars people have ever said make them queasy, I smoke in the morning on an empty stomach. Most of the smokes you see me with in the car are usually within 30 minutes of waking up in the morning, right after waking up to a half dozen cigarettes with my coffee before jumping in the car. Unless it seems dark in the pic, then I'm on my way home on an empty stomach, lol. The 1922 is a great smoke, high on my favs list.
> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh man, I remember the days, and not all that long ago. Gave up the squares a couple years back, after a looong time smoking them.

The 1922 was irrefutably decent, but after laying it to rest a few minutes ago, I can say that it's just not for me in the long run. Well crafted, smokes like a dream, but not my flavor profile preference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> That is a great description Charlie. I love those on the way home with either cold water or a frozen spiced chai. I still have a few from last April or May I've been waiting longer to smoke until my choice local shop gets my 2019s. I love any BLTC/BWS smokes right away and after acclimating. Every single line they make I smoke. I've never been able to hold onto any longer than a year because I crave them. If I could afford to smoke only their stuff I would. A lot of their stuff is definitely "in your face" and plenty of complexity, exactly what I love.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 These were just released about 2-3 weeks ago. Try em out...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gummy Jones said:


> 5 year old woa with @mambo5
> 
> Merry Christmas and God bless


Dang, that's some age on that little stick... Let us know how the years have treated it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh man, I remember the days, and not all that long ago. Gave up the squares a couple years back, after a looong time smoking them.
> 
> The 1922 was irrefutably decent, but after laying it to rest a few minutes ago, I can say that it's just not for me in the long run. Well crafted, smokes like a dream, but not my flavor profile preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I prefer dark, rich flavors, mostly full/full maduro's, which probably comes from me growing up with strong spicy earthy PA broadleaf ligero. I like PA and Nica flavor and prefer the strength and flavor to be similar to a Mack Truck in the face at 75mph. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> After a sinus flush I'm giving this one a try. First time smoking a Nub and not to shabby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Sinus flush for the win! A couple of those fixed me right up today. 

Nubs are definitely decent. Not my standard smoke, but nice for a change of pace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida on our balcony










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Another one of those fancy smokes that @GOT14U traded me for something that he wanted to try. He said this was a Nomad NFG and the NFG must stand for No F'in Good because this thing is just terrible. But just out of curiosity Jerod - do you have more of these dog rockets you want to get rid of ? I may know a guy who would gag them down to the nubs !


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Another one of those fancy smokes that @GOT14U traded me for something that he wanted to try. He said this was a Nomad NFG and the NFG must stand for No F'in Good because this thing is just terrible. But just out of curiosity Jerod - do you have more of these dog rockets you want to get rid of ? I may know a guy who would gag them down to the nubs !


Lol.....only 1 more bud....but I may know a guy!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> The Nub Maduros box worthy for my morning coffee and the price thru Holts is $3.33 per stick on sale. The Nub Dub is double good!


I always see you smoking these bad boys....with that price point I see why....damn good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these olde tyme mem'ry









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BobP

Bought some various tins, these were really good.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List Maduro and Peets Big Bang...Merry Christmas y'all









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Make of LA with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Make of LA with Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 235384


Well thats... what....4 years old? Zino... nice!

Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Well thats... what....4 years old? Zino... nice!
> 
> Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


Something like that, :vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

The Christmas Eve tradition. A BTL and some chestnuts roasting on an open fire. Merry Christmas ya filthy animals 














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Christmas morning Nub and coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Christmas morning by the resort pool. MF Le Binou 1922










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Found in my stocking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione Epernay, Le Grande (corona). Superb taste and draw. Very good blend.


----------



## Madderduro

xmas eve was a well aged muestra de saka and today a rabid reindeer...
merry xmas everybody!


----------



## huffer33

Merry Christmas everybody!!

Had my whole family in last night 4 tenderloin and some salmon Bagels this morning. Now it is time for a present from myself...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

An enjoyable hour and forty five minutes this morning...&#8230;


----------



## haegejc

Merry Christmas. La Palina Black Label










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Padron 50th (refill) and Soma Zaya. Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano


----------



## Fusion

Starting off the day with this, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matilde Renacer.....an after dinner treat!









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## Elizabeth10

El Suelo Vuelos on the Esplanade overlooking Hell Gate on the East River in Manhattan.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~

Snuck away for a quckie


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Intemperance. Great smoke on a fantastic Christmas Day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Time to kick this double time pay night into LOW gear! Hopefully I brought enough cigars cause there'll be plenty of @ss sittin' time tonight, lol. Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## cracker1397

La Herencia Cubana courtesy of @curmudgeonista
Thanks brother!
Merry Christmas to all my brothers of the leaf!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I, personally, love this combo.
Happy Holidays!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Revolver with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Merry Christmas. La Palina Black Label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just moved one of these to my travel tuppador to take with me tomorrow, how was it?

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

L40 courtesy of @*GOT14U* after my first try being santa. Everyone survived thankfully. We are truly blessed, merry Christmas Puff familia.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Merry Christmas!!

Wrapping up the evening with a Ninjabread man and a little crown/molson combo. Got to watch the family drama from afar. It was a good year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

First time with this one earlier in between destinations, courtesy of @Gumby-cr. Much lighter than my usual smoke, but very nice indeed, thanks Adam. Back to the grind tomorrow.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

2014 Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Winding down this fantastic Christmas Day with this gem from @skipper469.


----------



## Westside Threat

Mentioned a Godfather in another thread so had to pour one. Hit and Run 2017 is a great pairing. No other cigar comes in as slow as this one. First third is uneventful. Second third is excellent. Last third is legendary.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

A little Camacho Criollo while out manning the turkey fryer. This one courtesy of @Gumby-cr










And tonight a Tat Verocu that my wife surprised me with earlier today !


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~ Delicious


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> A little Camacho Criollo while out manning the turkey fryer. This one courtesy of @Gumby-cr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight a Tat Verocu that my wife surprised me with earlier today !


You fry turkeys in NY?? Sweet!!!


----------



## Mark in wi

Sosa Family Exclusive. A nice mild stick, started with slight tobacco taste with a creaminess for the last two-thirds.

View attachment 235432


----------



## JtAv8tor

Back at it

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Sungrown with Sumatra listening to the rain,


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 1/2 hours and still had an inch left but it started to get really harsh so I had to put it down :grin2: I couldn't even get the whole cigar in the picture :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

LGC Artesanos de Miami from 2012. It mellowed a bit, but still a med body.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

First smoke after the holiday q 5 Vegas A which is a little better after some rest, and in the mug, folgers. Yes folgers. It's what I had on hand.

A while back one of you mentioned that we seem to have the same taste in smokes, 
I forgot who it was, I need to watch what you smoke so I can try to acquire some of the same sticks. 
My haphazard method isn't working.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista pool side










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Broadleaf and Peets....









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## tazdvl

Good morning all,

Been busy this week preparing for family to come for the holiday. This is my first stick in days...
AJF Fallen Angel box pressed robusto with 4 months rest:









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday.....EP Carrillo, La Historia. I got in a trade a while back..... Wonderful taste and perfect burn, will be buying a box in the near future. 
Always like a highly detailed label.


----------



## Scotchpig

Moon Garden thanks to @JtAv8tor while turkey cooks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Lawless, Tequila, and sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

haegejc said:


> BLTC Lawless, Tequila, and sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was that Lawless? I had one in my hand at the local shop today but put it back.


----------



## Fusion

Oktoberfest 2017 Banvarian


----------



## GOT14U

ScottyB said:


> How was that Lawless? I had one in my hand at the local shop today but put it back.


Grab one or 5....you won't regret it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Nat Sherman for today.


----------



## haegejc

ScottyB said:


> How was that Lawless? I had one in my hand at the local shop today but put it back.


Great. Will be a return visit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

ForMud said:


> Yesterday.....EP Carrillo, La Historia. I got in a trade a while back..... Wonderful taste and perfect burn, will be buying a box in the near future.
> Always like a highly detailed label.
> 
> View attachment 235462
> 
> 
> View attachment 235464


They seem to have those on cbid most the time. Sounds like I should have grabbed some.

The Yellow Rose.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

TLD with more tequila and lots of sun. I could really get use to this vacation thing. Thank you again to my beautiful wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lat 46 with a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GunnyJ

OK Gents...Southern Draw sticks have a difficult cold draw but that's mostly due to the closed foot. But that closed foot makes for easier and cooler lighting. I used a V cut on mine, it smoked for 70 minutes, and only needed to be ashed three times. The initial spice gave way to toasty flavors with slight vanilla. Good smoke output, but the burn line was wavy and needed a touch up once. This stick had a nice wrapper that felt like leather and had minimal veins. A decent cigar, but I prefer the Firethorn and Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Rickynewarknj

Smoking La Herencia Cubana CORE with some water. Recovering from the flu...not sure if a cigar in the cold is a good idea but wanted to try it out.


----------



## mpomario

Earlier today christened my new smoking arm chair. A very well rested Maria Mancini on this rainy day.
















Rnd 2 DE Nirvana en CG with a finger of Weller's Reserve. Still one of my favorite cammies. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> Earlier today christened my new smoking arm chair. A very well rested Maria Mancini on this rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rnd 2 DE Nirvana en CG with a finger of Weller's Reserve. Still one of my favorite cammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a nice cozy spot to enjoy a good smoke.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Yesterday.....EP Carrillo, La Historia. I got in a trade a while back..... Wonderful taste and perfect burn, will be buying a box in the near future.
> 
> Always like a highly detailed label.
> 
> View attachment 235462
> 
> 
> View attachment 235464


I love these sticks. Holts has boxes of 10 for $50 pretty often.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## Fusion

GunnyJ said:


> OK Gents...Southern Draw sticks have a difficult cold draw but that's mostly due to the closed foot. But that closed foot makes for easier and cooler lighting. I used a V cut on mine, it smoked for 70 minutes, and only needed to be ashed three times. The initial spice gave way to toasty flavors with slight vanilla. Good smoke output, but the burn line was wavy and needed a touch up once. This stick had a nice wrapper that felt like leather and had minimal veins. A decent cigar, but I prefer the Firethorn and Jacob's Ladder.


Havnt had a Jacobs Ladder yet but had that one(Kudzu) and the Firethorn but my fav is the Rose of Sharon, give it a try if you havnt already


----------



## BobP

Not sure where I got this from, I have an idea though. I just hope I don't get another one, definitely not for me.


----------



## kacey

Las Calaveras courtesy of @Olecharlie 
Love it thank you much Charlie









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

Great smoke!


----------



## mpomario

Pouring rain and thunderstorms, bad movie. Good smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Las Calveras 2015










Sent from the Westside


----------



## msmith1986

I don't smoke the 5V A at all, because the Triple-A is so much better.


Peapaw said:


> First smoke after the holiday q 5 Vegas A which is a little better after some rest, and in the mug, folgers. Yes folgers. It's what I had on hand.
> 
> A while back one of you mentioned that we seem to have the same taste in smokes,
> I forgot who it was, I need to watch what you smoke so I can try to acquire some of the same sticks.
> My haphazard method isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I believe I said something to you a while ago about certain flavors. I like bold, dark, rich flavors and usually good nic strength to go with it. @LeatherNeck and I have almost identical preferences for cigars. Let me know if that description fits the bill and I'll see if I can get some aged smokes out to you in the next week or so.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

H-Town Nomad Lancero....









Sent from: s<>p<>a<>c<>e


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Havnt had a Jacobs Ladder yet but had that one(Kudzu) and the Firethorn but my fav is the Rose of Sharon, give it a try if you havnt already


The Jacob's ladder has a PA wrapper and is really good. You gotta try one or 10, very nice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> The Jacob's ladder has a PA wrapper and is really good. You gotta try one or 10, very nice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep need to try that as i do like a PA Wrapper


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night:

Thanks @bobbya08


----------



## msmith1986

Maduro corona for the ride home. This is the last one of a bundle I bought a year and a half ago. Still a decent mild maduro at $28/20. Might need some more soon.

















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> From last night:
> 
> Thanks @bobbya08


Oh that dapper is a good one!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Torpedo, very nice so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A random EZ. No idea which one. By the band I'm guessing 150 grit. 
I've got more of these so identification is appreciated.


----------



## Scotchpig

Rondo said:


> A random EZ. No idea which one. By the band I'm guessing 150 grit.
> 
> I've got more of these so identification is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235502


So misguided. Clearly 80 grit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Nanakubia,


----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> A random EZ. No idea which one. By the band I'm guessing 150 grit.
> I've got more of these so identification is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235502


Blessed Leaf?


----------



## Peapaw

A 5 vegas triple A courtesy of @cjmmm47 and you're right @msmith1986 these are better than the 5V a.
According to sigaro my preference tends to a medium-full but that could be because I haven't tried that many full bodied smokes.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hard at it!


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> A random EZ. No idea which one. By the band I'm guessing 150 grit.
> 
> I've got more of these so identification is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235502


It's an Ezra Zeppelin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Warped La Relatos that @SoCal Gunner was kind enough to drop on me


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> A random EZ. No idea which one. By the band I'm guessing 150 grit.
> 
> I've got more of these so identification is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235502


I'd say that's a Blessed Leaf 1611


----------



## VegasPuffer

Happy Holidays to all of you Puffers! Haven't been on in a while due to, well.. life. But here's a few choice pics of my December consumption. I am wishing you all a very Happy New Year!


----------



## Hickorynut

PDR Oscuro and Peets! #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

I hear roosters off in the distance...


----------



## ForMud

Last night...Dapper Cubo Claro, lonsdale. Kinda light for my taste but nice subtle tastes especially in the 2nd half.


----------



## Edgy85

Just too damn good!!! Wish I was wealthier haha.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LLTK Mad MF 5.7x43. Mmmm the taste of PA ligero in the morning. Woodsy, cocoa, leather, black pepper, and further in some light spice, leather, and earth on the back end. Another good one to try @Fusion and @Peapaw









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Edgy85 said:


> Just too damn good!!! Wish I was wealthier haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I seriously debated getting one yesterday, but I put it back and got 2 of something else for the same price. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> I seriously debated getting one yesterday, but I put it back and got 2 of something else for the same price. Too rich for my blood.


If you take advantage of the 30% off deal on elcigarshop.com right now you can get a box of the '26 No. 2 at a cost of only $12.60 per stick... >


----------



## Edgy85

I bought a gift box of 4 vitolas of these for 67 dollars. Couldn't afford a full box it would kill me financially. They are really good but the padron 2000 are nice as well and way more affordable.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Illusione Cruzado paired with some BRCC Caffeinated as ****. Chilling in a new zero gravity chair my mother gifted me for Christmas. Spending lots of time with my oldest who is home from Norwich U.

I hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Fusion

The Big Payback


----------



## Peapaw

La Palina Black Label. On the cold draw I got the hint of cedar which surprised me because I almost never get the subtle flavors. I had to check and make sure I was supposed to be tasting it.

Thanks @CRenshaw86 I think this will make my favorites list.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Edgy85 said:


> I bought a gift box of 4 vitolas of these for 67 dollars. Couldn't afford a full box it would kill me financially. They are really good but the padron 2000 are nice as well and way more affordable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Agreed, they are quite expensive, either way. I love the '26 No. 2s but still have yet to make a box purchase. Perhaps one day, when I don't have other less expensive sticks to buy, haha.

Oh yeah, the x000 series is definitely great. I keep a stock of 6000s regularly, might even try to rest a box or two for a couple of years and see how it treats them.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Dang, that's some age on that little stick... Let us know how the years have treated it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it was good
perfect burn
but I think I prefer the maduro


----------



## haegejc

Last full day in the sun. AB Tempus Maduro and The Tabernacle



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Elizabeth10

I was feeling a bit grumpy at work today, so I took myself out for a walk and a smoke. This is the view from the gazebo in J. Owen Grundy park in Jersey City, complete with a couple of NY Waterway ferries and a blah Oliva Serie 'O' small cigar in the foreground. 

Watching and taking the ferries always takes me back to January 15, 2009. Almost exactly 10 years ago. 

I'm not sure why it touched me so deeply, but watching The Miracle on the Hudson unfold on TV was truly one of the happiest moments of my life. The movie "Sully" does a remarkable job of capturing the joy and wonder of of that day, and they did it by just showing what actually happened. Without the incredibly fast and skillful response by the NY Waterway ferry captains, would every single person on that flight have survived?


----------



## GOT14U

Man, what a great place to sit and have a smoke and reflect! nice choice! The cigar not so much... 


Elizabeth10 said:


> I was feeling a bit grumpy at work today, so I took myself out for a walk and a smoke. This is the view from the gazebo in J. Owen Grundy park in Jersey City, complete with a couple of NY Waterway ferries and a blah Oliva Serie 'O' small cigar in the foreground.
> 
> Watching and taking the ferries always takes me back to January 15, 2009. Almost exactly 10 years ago.
> 
> I'm not sure why it touched me so deeply, but watching The Miracle on the Hudson unfold on TV was truly one of the happiest moments of my life. The movie "Sully" does a remarkable job of capturing the joy and wonder of of that day, and they did it by just showing what actually happened. Without the incredibly fast and skillful response by the NY Waterway ferry captains, would every single person on that flight have survived?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

this one is for Science! And it's gonna be a good stick after a rest! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> LFD DL with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 235576


Love the LFD DLs, very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rickynewarknj said:


> Smoking La Herencia Cubana CORE with some water. Recovering from the flu...not sure if a cigar in the cold is a good idea but wanted to try it out.
> View attachment 235484


I haven't smoked for a month, because I was fighting flu like symptoms. Couldn't taste food, so I took a break from cigars. Didn't want to waste any.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Finally first time with this one. Good stuff.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

GOT14U said:


> Man, what a great place to sit and have a smoke and reflect! nice choice! The cigar not so much...


Have you tried them? And/or the G? What did you think?


----------



## GOT14U

Elizabeth10 said:


> Have you tried them? And/or the G? What did you think?


My opinion........crap....I'm not an Olivia fan....but I'm just one fella. And to be honest there are a lot of sticks that people love on here that I can't stand so take it for what it's worth.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TCstr8

UF13









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Four kicks corona gorda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

GOT14U said:


> My opinion........crap....I'm not an Olivia fan....but I'm just one fella. And to be honest there are a lot of sticks that people love on here that I can't stand so take it for what it's worth.


I can't say I disagree.


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

The T, La Palina, Tequila , and a Yellow Cake.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MMMMMMMMatilde


----------



## Westside Threat

Farce and Ayinger










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BigPuffer

Elizabeth10 said:


> I can't say I disagree.


I say try the G. I'm a fan of the G and O maduro but not the original O.

O Maduro > G > O


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Mi Querida, mi amor...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

BigPuffer said:


> I say try the G. I'm a fan of the G and O maduro but not the original O.
> 
> O Maduro > G > O


Thanks, but I've never seen the 4x38 G or O in maduro. Could you point me to a link?

I have had several Gs and Os in both the 4x38 and full sizes. And one or the other in Maduro. And a regular V or two. And a bunch of Melanios, and a Master blends. And the Gilberto in both regular and Blanc. And I have a CT Reserve and a Nub Cameroon resting up in the humi. So while I am hardly knowledgeable, I'm also not entirely unfamiliar with their lineup. 

ETA: That sounded a lot more dickish than I meant it to! Sorry about that.


----------



## Peapaw

No pic but I had a DE Tabak Especial Negra a little bit ago...... no thank you.

Thanks anyway @kacey can't learn what you like and what you don't if you don't try'em.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ewood

Taking advantage of some great weather tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night



















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Garyk

Davidoff anniversario #3


----------



## WNYTony

Aging Room Quattro tonight


----------



## vroom_vroom

LeatherNeck said:


> Hard at it!


Man was sooo close to buying a box on this shipment. Ended up with an Alec Bradley sun grown. Will have to give that stick greater priority st time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Peapaw said:


> No pic but I had a DE Tabak Especial Negra a little bit ago...... no thank you.
> 
> Thanks anyway @*kacey* can't learn what you like and what you don't if you don't try'em.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Remind me to send you some good cigars some day.  LOL


----------



## Peapaw

kacey said:


> Remind me to send you some good cigars some day.  LOL


No need brother, I'm enjoying the learning experience.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Here Piggy Piggy :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a nice R52 picked out for Fuente Friday....but it's raining and miserable in the holler....

Royal Danish to the rescue......









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Here Piggy Piggy :grin2:


Goin whole hog this early?..... 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Garyk

Drew estates undercrown robusto


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ez 3rd dimension this morning










"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Goin whole hog this early?.....
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Just got off from nights. Time to get turned around now :clock:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EP Carrillo with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Wanted a short smoke this morning. 
Nub Cameroon.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday's Brickhouse Mighty Mighty Connecticut


----------



## TexaSmoke

GotF


----------



## haegejc

Early Griffin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Some winter Thunder this morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> this one is for Science! And it's gonna be a good stick after a rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ah Ha, that didn't last long. :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Hey, is that your engine light on?


TexaSmoke said:


> GotF


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Hey, is that your engine light on?


Nah, that's the cruise control.


----------



## ForMud

Nice smoke and nice label detail


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label. Last cigar in Cabo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Ah Ha, that didn't last long. :grin2:


Ya I had to break my rule of waiting 3 weeks. I figured I have enough to let one be sub-par Because I'm to impatient! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Ah Ha, that didn't last long. :grin2:


Ya I had to break my rule of waiting 3 weeks. I figured I have enough to let one be sub-par Because I'm to impatient! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

A little companion for errands! Thanks @Elizabeth10!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Asylum Insidious today.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg ~


----------



## mpomario

Really enjoying this old JDN dark Corojo. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ELLASU

Birthday smoke for me, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro #5 paired with a stout I got from a local brewery. Very good and the mrs. is even let me smoke inside!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

Happy Birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF New World and a cup of EZ Chocolate Stout,


----------



## Gumby-cr

ELLASU said:


> Birthday smoke for me, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro #5 paired with a stout I got from a local brewery. Very good and the mrs. is even let me smoke inside!:vs_cool:


Happy Birthday :vs_cake:


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJF New World and a cup of EZ Chocolate Stout,
> View attachment 235636


You own a dog? First time I've ever seen one in your pics.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> You own a dog? First time I've ever seen one in your pics.


He's too fat to fit in most pictures! :vs_laugh: plus he's camera shy! Usually have to sneak up on him to get a pic.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Quick little yummy Norteno










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

ELLASU said:


> Birthday smoke for me, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro #5 paired with a stout I got from a local brewery. Very good and the mrs. is even let me smoke inside!:vs_cool:


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## greasemonger

858 maduro earlier during baby's nap (turns 1 tmrw) and a Midnight Express tonight. Jeez, I can't believe its been a year. Thinking about it makes this old bag of tree bark emotional.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> 858 maduro earlier during baby's nap (turns 1 tmrw) and a Midnight Express tonight. Jeez, I can't believe its been a year. Thinking about it makes this old bag of tree bark emotional.


I loooove those 858 maduros... How did a year treat it?


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Label Trading Co. Deliverance Nocturne Porcelain 

I’m not a Connecticut fan but this cigar I could smoke daily, amazing blend bold and spicy. Complete opposite of the brother 2018 release Nocturne maduro but equal in terms of enjoyment. 


Wrapper: Connecticut
Binder: Nicaraguan Habano
Filler: Nicaraguan and Pennsylvania
Country of Origin: Nicaragua
Factory: Fabrica Oveja Negra

Corona Gorda: 5 1/2 x 48


----------



## greasemonger

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I loooove those 858 maduros... How did a year treat it?


Lol funny you mention it but the stick is older than the baby by a few days. I got a few in Dec to celebrate the birth with some buddies, and its what got me back into the habbie after a 15+ year hiatus (minus a few on the golf course). He was due 12-24-17 but like his mother, he had to be fashionably late. Luckily I still have a few buried. They are good, ugly yet consistent sticks that just do their job like the boy's father.:vs_cool:
,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Mi Querida, mi amor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a real cigar right there!


----------



## haegejc

We are back home from a great vacation.. Wishing we were still there. But must work. My first Archetype. These are really good. Not really sure where I got it but will get some more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> Lol funny you mention it but the stick is older than the baby by a few days. I got a few in Dec to celebrate the birth with some buddies, and its what got me back into the habbie after a 15+ year hiatus (minus a few on the golf course). He was due 12-24-17 but like his mother, he had to be fashionably late. Luckily I still have a few buried. They are good, ugly yet consistent sticks that just do their job like the boy's father.:vs_cool:
> ,


Well, not so much a coincidence as happy circumstance, then! Agreed, they might not be the best looking cigars, but they definitely smoke very well.


----------



## GOT14U

Nice....good to hear they are a good stick from you!


Olecharlie said:


> Black Label Trading Co. Deliverance Nocturne Porcelain
> 
> I'm not a Connecticut fan but this cigar I could smoke daily, amazing blend bold and spicy. Complete opposite of the brother 2018 release Nocturne maduro but equal in terms of enjoyment.
> 
> Wrapper: Connecticut
> Binder: Nicaraguan Habano
> Filler: Nicaraguan and Pennsylvania
> Country of Origin: Nicaragua
> Factory: Fabrica Oveja Negra
> 
> Corona Gorda: 5 1/2 x 48


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Nice....good to hear they are a good stick from you!


Being a Maduro Head, thats mouthfuls from me. I would like to know your thoughts since I'm a biased BLT James Brown fan. Its not your average Connie, I think several CC fans would enjoy as well.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Being a Maduro Head, thats mouthfuls from me. I would like to know your thoughts since I'm a biased BLT James Brown fan. Its not your average Connie, I think several CC fans would enjoy as well.


I plan on picking a couple up so I will let you know for sure.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Getting a early start on EZ Saturday! Death may have no sting but my shoulder sure does! Lmao....great stick!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

ForMud said:


> Ah Ha, that didn't last long. :grin2:


What is it? I can make out a blue band and 300 on lovely dark chocolate wrapper.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Fuente Extra Anejo for Fuente Friday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> What is it? I can make out a blue band and 300 on lovely dark chocolate wrapper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Catacombs...an Underground exclusive


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Now that's a real cigar right there!


I was quite impressed, especially after my lackluster previous DTT experience with Umbagog. The flavor profile was much more to my liking, and the smoking characteristics and construction were far superior to Umbagog. I don't know if I'd go out of my way to buy Mi Querida, but I can definitely see myself burning one now and then. The first 2/3 was really good, but the last 1/3 just seemed to fade away for some reason.


----------



## S&W

Ready for the weekend...


----------



## Ewood

Loved my Roma last night so had to follow it up with another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unbranded RoMa Craft, forget which one, Cromagnon maybe,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> Unbranded RoMa Craft, forget which one, Cromagnon maybe,
> View attachment 235658


Hell, if it's RoMa, it's probably good... :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Case of the "Trots" but the bourbon helps










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Case of the "Trots" but the bourbon helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Hellyeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Birthday cigar #2 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I was quite impressed, especially after my lackluster previous DTT experience with Umbagog. The flavor profile was much more to my liking, and the smoking characteristics and construction were far superior to Umbagog. I don't know if I'd go out of my way to buy Mi Querida, but I can definitely see myself burning one now and then. The first 2/3 was really good, but the last 1/3 just seemed to fade away for some reason.


I have only smoked the 4x48 size and they are awesome start to finish.


----------



## Olecharlie

Of course it's "Morning Coffee" time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Bout time for CP to run the "La Palina" deal...I'm about out..

Red Label and Peets...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Bout time for CP to run the "La Palina" deal...I'm about out..
> 
> Red Label and Peets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


It's going to be a great 2019 for you Mr. Hickorynut and it's almost here!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> It's going to be a great 2019 for you Mr. Hickorynut and it's almost here!


Thanks Charlie!...ima head into it full steam working so hopefully that'll cast the die...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Gumby-cr

Breakfast :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> We are back home from a great vacation.. Wishing we were still there. But must work. My first Archetype. These are really good. Not really sure where I got it but will get some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the Axis Mundi. I'm budgeting for a box.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa La Zona and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

have yet to smoke a bad curivari


----------



## Edgy85

akpreacherplayz said:


> Birthday cigar #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


A Box pressed maduro Really is a thing of beauty.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Something from the @craig_o tupperdor. 
Man O War Ruination









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000.
I'm now going to start smoking 1 cigar a week, every Friday night. 
Wish me luck.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake for breakfast. Why yes I will










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> Birthday cigar #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Dog rocket? Oh and happy birthday stud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tacket

Last night on vacation, first time smoking a Padron, in this case a 2000. It was pitch black in the lava field last night, so a little tricky taking pics. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Edgy85 said:


> Padron 2000.
> I'm now going to start smoking 1 cigar a week, every Friday night.
> Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 that's funny... I remember you saing you were dropping to 1 a week over a month ago&#128520;.


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> Birthday cigar #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Happy Birthday Preach! Nice choice!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This La Barba right here :grin2:


----------



## PTAaron

At the cigar lounge with my neighbor... picked up an Animal Crackers to try out. Dang good!! This thing was huge though.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Happy Birthday Preach! Nice choice!


Thanks

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> Dog rocket? Oh and happy birthday stud!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Lol thanks

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> Birthday cigar #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Happy birthday

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Bout time for CP to run the "La Palina" deal...I'm about out..
> 
> Red Label and Peets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I can spare 1 or 2 lol. I think I even have your address.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Easy decision on an EZ Saturday since this one has been hanging out in my cooler too long!


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> I can spare 1 or 2 lol. I think I even have your address.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Oh come on KC send him a 1, 2 punch!


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed White Chocolate Mocha ~


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Oh come on KC send him a 1, 2 punch!


Aww...hellz no.... I grab that CP deal every year 5 Classic,Red and Black and they last a year. That was all, a small section of a tupper has allocated space, @kacey everything else is full! :vs_mad::serious:


----------



## Garyk

Drew estate java Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Aww...hellz no.... I grab that CP deal every year 5 Classic,Red and Black and they last a year. That was all, a small section of a tupper has allocated space, @kacey everything else is full! :vs_mad::serious:


Ok no worries I'll get you a Tupper in the mail! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SilkyJ

Cigar Factory Tres Hermanos


----------



## Edgy85

Dran said:


> that's funny... I remember you saing you were dropping to 1 a week over a month ago&#128520;.


Was more of a new years resolution...forgot to mention that part 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Ahh! Those are made to be broken!!


----------



## haegejc

Liga #9 so far this one is burning great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Just hanging with the wife's birds. They don't talk that much.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Burnt Ends. Shaggy footed and pretty tasty!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> Was more of a new years resolution...forgot to mention that part
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


One way for sure success is set that resolution to no more than 12 per day!


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Just hanging with the wife's birds. They don't talk that much.


One way to make two chicks happy at the same time!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> One way to make two chicks happy at the same time!


**rimshot** 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## LeatherNeck

I'm Blessed to have known you and am sad that your final day has come! SKOL!


----------



## MattT

A little something from the @Gumby-cr holiday horde.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Entered Apprentice


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Hickorynut








Thanks brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are consistently good! You are welcome!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## GOT14U

2016 was a good year!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

This from earlier, favorite thing to do. Smoke a stick, date some purchases, and watch some UFC! Damn good smoke, not sure why I don't smoke more of them! Thx @capnpfff









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Aww...hellz no.... I grab that CP deal every year 5 Classic,Red and Black and they last a year. That was all, a small section of a tupper has allocated space, @kacey everything else is full! :vs_mad::serious:


Like buying new Tupperware containers is a burden. Hell it may even be on sale.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bishops Blend
> 
> View attachment 235732


That sticks sucks! Send me what you have left and I can dispose of them for you! I always try to think of my BOTL before myself! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

AVO Syncro Nicaragua Fogata ~

Pretty good stick


----------



## WNYTony

601 Green Oscuro gifted to me by @SoCal Gunner 'Tis very good


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> 601 Green Oscuro gifted to me by @SoCal Gunner 'Tis very good


Damn skippy!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Picked up this Crowned Heads Buckeye Land from a local B&M here recently on the recommendation of a friend that works there, and I'm glad I did. This little stick is proving to be quite impressive!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

After a couple months rest this stick is gonna be stellar! So smooth! Phenomenal after about a inch and it's very young....get a box or 5 if you can!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Ezra Zion









Rose of Sharon lancero


















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Good last "Sunday Morning" of 2018! Bullet Proof coffee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Man O' War Damnation to start my day off.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Working New Years Eve and Day so I'm getting my New Years cigar in this morning :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Working New Years Eve and Day so I'm getting my New Years cigar in this morning :grin2:


That's a beauty alright! Enjoy!


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Black and Peets Big Bang....we're in the final stretch....thank God!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Sumatra this morning,


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> 601 Green Oscuro gifted to me by @SoCal Gunner 'Tis very good


I think I have one of those in the cooler if so I need to fire it up, heard good things about the green label.


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> Good last "Sunday Morning" of 2018! Bullet Proof coffee today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, except my wife just came over and spiked it with Irish Cream ..









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo

Possibly my last L40 as I risk my life surrounded here in the gator infested Everglades.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Possibly my last L40 as I risk my life surrounded here in the gator infested Everglades.
> 
> View attachment 235758


Bahahaha, run for your life!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Casa Fernandez Miami :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Padron today


----------



## Dran

Saty safe @Rondo! They are known to attack!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Hey @Rondo, I hear they can get a bit weird...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Me too, except my wife just came over and spiked it with Irish Cream ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Chores are done. Smoke time. Leaf by Oscar in Maduro. I always enjoy these!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Not a Wednesday, but felt like one with a friend









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## msmith1986

5V Cask Strength last night that I didn't like, and a BV450 now on the way to mom's for dinner. These BV450's are about perfect anytime size and flavor no matter what the mood is.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

Black Pearl with a cup of cappuccino in my new garage hideout. Made a new place to get out of the cold!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> 5V Cask Strength last night that I didn't like, and a BV450 now on the way to mom's for dinner. These BV450's are about perfect anytime size and flavor no matter what the mood is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't say that I've had anything by 5V that I've enjoyed. I think a couple I've pitched mid stick.
I still have to try the BV brand though. They get a lot of love around here. What notes do you get Matt?


----------



## Olecharlie

My first official cigar leading up to my New Years smoke. Cavalier-Black-Series, it gets really good when the ashes turn Gold.
Glenmorangie 18 yr Extremely Rare Neat!


----------



## Westside Threat

Ezra & Co. This is probably my favorite unique blend they have given in the COTM

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> My first official cigar leading up to my New Years smoke. Cavalier-Black-Series, it gets really good when the ashes turn Gold.
> Glenmorangie 18 yr Extremely Rare Neat!


Those things are freakin great!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

I started today with a MOW Damnation so I figured it would be appropriate to end it with a Black Label Trading Company Salvation.

And a big thank you to @ForMud for my salvation. :bounce:









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Its not raining...and it's a warm evening...
I've got this fine specimen Umbagog and a cup o joe....work can take a time out...

Was this really named after a lake in NH?









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> I started today with a MOW Damnation so I figured it would be appropriate to end it with a Black Label Trading Company Salvation.
> 
> And a big thank you to @ForMud for my salvation. :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I aim to please.....Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## haegejc

LFD Double Ligero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Smooth light Habano taste and surprisingly I still like them. This one had a knot, but after the spot you can see on the picture it started smoking perfectly normal. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk

PS upload failed. Smoking Punch Bareknuckle Pita


----------



## Fusion

This is different, right on my threshold of pepper, any more and i wouldnt have liked it, have 4 more ill keep and see if they calm down a bit, still very good as is


Illusion oneoff


----------



## msmith1986

5V Triple-A and gold maduro seem to be the only ones I like.


Matt_21 said:


> I can't say that I've had anything by 5V that I've enjoyed. I think a couple I've pitched mid stick.
> I still have to try the BV brand though. They get a lot of love around here. What notes do you get Matt?


The BV I like because it tastes great even if I'm not paying attention. I seem to get cocoa and nuts, and getting further in I get some light pepper and earth, and there's some sweet spice on the retro. Pretty simple, but worth it for the $3-$3.50 I pay for the 4x50. Colin @Fusion forced me to and I'm glad he did.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> This is different, right on my threshold of pepper, any more and i wouldnt have liked it, have 4 more ill keep and see if they calm down a bit, still very good as is
> 
> Illusion oneoff


I almost grabbed some the other week, but I've never liked Illusione near as much as BLTC, so for the same price, I grabbed BLTC stuff instead.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELLASU

msmith1986 said:


> 5V Triple-A and gold maduro seem to be the only ones I like.The BV I like because it tastes great even if I'm not paying attention. I seem to get cocoa and nuts, and getting further in I get some light pepper and earth, and there's some sweet spice on the retro. Pretty simple, but worth it for the $3-$3.50 I pay for the 4x50. Colin @Fusion forced me to and I'm glad he did.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I started with 5 Vegas but soon moved to better sticks. Now I really don't like any of them, but they were my gateway to the poor house. We were on vacation with some friends and a buddy gave me a triple A and I was hooked. I never was a smoker of anything but for some reason I really enjoyed the whole process of cigars from collecting, aroma, & flavors. Tried to give it up but that only lasted about a year.:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

From this morning


----------



## ForMud

I wish I had gotten more of this......Six months in and they're getting better and better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Royalty,


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> I wish I had gotten more of this......Six months in and they're getting better and better.
> 
> View attachment 235796


I know what you mean! I wish I would have got about 80 of them!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

Front and back nine today courtesy of @Prf5415. December golf is a win by itself but made even better by a couple new for me cigars. Thanks Pete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

These sticks are horrible rott. Head cold and 6 months rest makes this one and only one smokeable.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Working my way into darker sticks, wanted the Connie but the Maduro was all the b&m had. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

vroom_vroom said:


> Working my way into darker sticks, wanted the Connie but the Maduro was all the b&m had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not familiar with that line of smokes, but I have to say, I love the band!


----------



## Garyk

Sin Compromiso No 7. This is one fantastic stick! Got.the missus a Padron 1926 Maduro robusto


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Bearded Chef. So nice


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Possibly my last L40 as I risk my life surrounded here in the gator infested Everglades.
> 
> View attachment 235758


Crikey!!!!.. Jump on him , mate..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Today's selection. Caldwell Midnight Express with 5 months rest. I really enjoyed this stick.









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## WNYTony

lex61 said:


> Front and back nine today courtesy of @Prf5415. December golf is a win by itself but made even better by a couple new for me cigars. Thanks Pete!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh man that looks great - December golf ! Hope you hit one in the fairway for me

Cigar Factory Social Club corona while watching the afternoon games. Thanks for sharing this one with me @SilkyJ - my first of these and a very good smoke.










Undercrown Sungrown for tonight's final game of the season


----------



## msmith1986

vroom_vroom said:


> Working my way into darker sticks, wanted the Connie but the Maduro was all the b&m had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are one of my favorite budget sticks in Rothschild and corona for $3-$4 at one of the dozen local shops I go to. Be glad you got the maduro, they're good. Nice dark chocolate, earthy, and woodsy flavors.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

I only have a couple left so I just ordered a box of these tasty, well crafted sticks.

Its dark and pooring rain so Im chillin in my fuzzy house shoes...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Homeroll from last spring









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Round 2 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

A find in 2018 for me. Wish I'd have stored more of these..
Foundry Zodipunk....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A nice little wake up stick this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

Some AF Maduro action this am


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> A find in 2018 for me. Wish I'd have stored more of these..
> Foundry Zodipunk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Is that the portent? I have some of the Hircus. Haven't tried one yet, but they have a much lighter wrapper. I meant to buy the darker ones.


----------



## Hickorynut

TexaSmoke said:


> Is that the portent? I have some of the Hircus. Haven't tried one yet, but they have a much lighter wrapper. I meant to buy the darker ones.


Yes!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## huffer33

Boiling some crab apple branches in the brew pot for my aquarium. Unseasonably mild day as well.










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A hit from @Dran &#8230;.Frist time trying them.... Defiantly adding these to my "Dam good, gotta get some more" list. Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Dran

That's the general consensus around here! If im not mistaken, my first one came from @greasemonger in my NST!


----------



## Fusion

RP Edge Maduro


----------



## Rusty Nail

A Montecristo White Churchill this afternoon.


----------



## Edgy85

Happy hogmanay everyone!
Hope 2019 is a belter for you all.
Many thanks to @kacey for the stick...arrived about 6 hours ago and already lit...couldn't wait.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

To save everyone that needs it a trip to the Google... Hogmanay is like new years eve.... But for 3 days! Or at least theres 3 days of festivities in Edinburgh... I juat did a cursory Google headline search. . You boys know how to do it over there @Edgy85!!


----------



## Edgy85

Dran said:


> To save everyone that needs it a trip to the Google... Hogmanay is like new years eve.... But for 3 days! Or at least theres 3 days of festivities in Edinburgh... I juat did a cursory Google headline search. . You boys know how to do it over there @Edgy85!!


Come over next year you're welcome anytime. You can join me for some cigars and whisky.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A nice little wake up stick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what a great idea!


----------



## Edgy85

haegejc said:


> La Palina Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! I'd love to be able to smoke in the casinos here!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little Judge action this afternoon, courtesy of the generous @bobbya08

Paired (until it runs out) with some 11ABV Dragon's Milk Bourbon-Barrel Aged Stout.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD. Double Ligero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry FKMK 2017 after installing some new headlights and fogs on the Magnum. Beautiful day. 
I really like the original FK still, but the added strength here is very good. Interesting core. Gonna get more if I can find them. Thanks Spring pass!

















Sent from somewhere outside The Wall....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Color Project, Greengo,


----------



## Garyk

My first ever Oliva..the V Maduro..what a nice smoke


----------



## Peapaw

My first Caldwell. The King is Dead because, well I'm ready for this year to die Especially after the day I had today.. nothing life altering just a crappy day.

Now question time. When the description says w cigar has w note of cedar, what do they mean? You have the cedar shelf smell and you have the fresh green cedar needles.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Westside Threat

Peapaw said:


> My first Caldwell. The King is Dead because, well I'm ready for this year to die Especially after the day I had today.. nothing life altering just a crappy day.
> 
> Now question time. When the description says w cigar has w note of cedar, what do they mean? You have the cedar shelf smell and you have the fresh green cedar needles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Cedar shelves I suppose. Cedar to me is Woody bakers spices. I love that cigar, I got vanilla, honey suckle, marshmallow and brown sugar...as well as cedar.

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ O&E Gran robusto. Quite excellent, so much richness. Oak, vanilla, jerky and Bay leaves. And it's just getting warmed up.

Really pleased I got a box. Although I think I have robustos










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Garyk said:


> My first ever Oliva..the V Maduro..what a nice smoke


I love the sumatra Melanios, but the maduro version I've had just seemed off to me somehow, which is odd, considering how much I love maduro. I need to try one again to compare, though.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> My first Caldwell. The King is Dead because, well I'm ready for this year to die Especially after the day I had today.. nothing life altering just a crappy day.
> 
> Now question time. When the description says w cigar has w note of cedar, what do they mean? You have the cedar shelf smell and you have the fresh green cedar needles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Damn, hopefully not irrevocably life altering... Or at least not in a way that can't be overcome. Sorry to hear that, but hopefully the cigar can take your mind off of it, at least while it's burning.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Too much rain lately...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Too much rain lately...


Hmm, and a MF stick I've never seen before. What is the CT variety?

Background of the structure suspended above the water looks pretty badass. Screams Louisiana in an awesome way.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmm, and a MF stick I've never seen before. What is the CT variety?
> 
> Background of the structure suspended above the water looks pretty badass. Screams Louisiana in an awesome way.


Its a Connecticut MF... if you like connies this is a good one imo


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Its a Connecticut MF... if you like connies this is a good one imo


Not typically my thing, but almost anything is worth a try!


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel 10th Annie this morning, and an old Serie R I found in the bottom of my big tupper this morning. It looked a little funky so I figured what better time to dust it off and smoke it on the way home. By looks of it, I'm guessing it's from 11' or 12'. Both great smokes.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Taking a break playing card for an Oliva series V










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

I can't seem to find this one (or the Black) anymore, but damn what a fine smoke for $5. Sumatra is not normally one of my favorite wrappers, but Espinosa really hits it outta the park for me on this one. Wish I knew then what I know now! 
This has been sitting in the bottom of one of my tuppers for quite a while (mainly because I'm not all giddy about Sumatra) and is the only one I had...wish I had more! 

Hope everyone has a great and safe New Year!


----------



## kacey

Glad I bought a box of these. This one is right out of the mailbox and tastes pretty good burn is fairly even.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

kacey said:


> Glad I bought a box of these. This one is right out of the mailbox and tastes pretty good burn is fairly even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Enlighten me brother; looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## ELLASU

Diesel Unholy with Margaritas!


----------



## S&W

A couple from earlier today


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> Glad I bought a box of these. This one is right out of the mailbox and tastes pretty good burn is fairly even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Good to know, I got one resting...


----------



## BOSSTANK

ELLASU said:


> Diesel Unholy with Margaritas!


Mmm... I love a good Margarita


----------



## kacey

LeatherNeck said:


> Enlighten me brother; looks familiar but I can't place it.


La Barber Ricochet

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

kacey said:


> La Barber Ricochet
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Those things are freakin great!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You Dang Skippy they are!


----------



## greasemonger

Intemperance BA XXI Vanity (5.5×37). Perfect size and great flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton 22 yr Salute







This one's been hanging out in my humi for a couple of days,,, it's time


----------



## Olecharlie

2nd Cigar leading up to New Years Day!

“Sin Compromise” and Bob Dylan “Heavens Door” seems fitting!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> I can't seem to find this one (or the Black) anymore, but damn what a fine smoke for $5. Sumatra is not normally one of my favorite wrappers, but Espinosa really hits it outta the park for me on this one. Wish I knew then what I know now!
> This has been sitting in the bottom of one of my tuppers for quite a while (mainly because I'm not all giddy about Sumatra) and is the only one I had...wish I had more!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great and safe New Year!


I've been out of the Black for about four years now, and they were hard to find then!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've been out of the Black for about four years now, and they were hard to find then!


Its only 3 of each but here you go guys
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/601-furious-five-sampler/2019809/#p-2012996


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo

2019
Happy Year of the Foot


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy New Year Puff-Kin!.....ima starting mine with a little Salvation...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## WNYTony

Padron seems to be a popular choice today


----------



## BOSSTANK

NUB Cammy ~

Happy New Year erbody


----------



## GOT14U

My first with my 23 year old.....had a Sweat Jane for him while I had a DTT! Great smoke no matter what it was!








He chewed the $hit out of this!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Next was a EZ pecan pie....wow!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Don Pepin Garcia Original and a La Palina Black Label while playing cards in LA. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

First smoke of 2019









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

First cigar of 2019 Mild, mellow, nutty, spice, cinnamon, leather. A really nice Connie with a Cup of Extrodinary “Bullet Proof Mentalist” Java! Trying to debate on 2 cigars for my NC Grand Finale today!


----------



## Hickorynut

Now it's time to break out the Padron. Gonna start the year positive....

I'm positive I appreciate you Puff-Kin...
I'm positive this cigar was gifted to me, however, the events of the last few months I've lost the who and when for any that weren't celloed 
I'd positively thank the sender

I've kept this cigar on a cedar shelf for over a year....waiting for the right time...the last year taught me the right time is now, stop waiting for tomorrow.









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Peapaw

I didn't have a cigar with me that screamed start the new year with me, so I chose this one, and I'm glad I did. Cbid here i come, looking for these.

Thanks @cjmmm47.

Lmao. The first pic I tried to upload, said it was an adult image.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Garyk

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Garyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Oliva..the V Maduro..what a nice smoke
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sumatra Melanios, but the maduro version I've had just seemed off to me somehow, which is odd, considering how much I love maduro. I need to try one again to compare, though.
Click to expand...

 I'm going to have to put another down myself before I decide that I really like them..sometimes you need a second stick as you say to really decide


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Kona to start the new year,


----------



## cjmmm47

My first Anejo to start out a new year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

I had pulled a DPG Blue, but then it started pouring, so I switched to the old familiar year old O.G. with Sumatra. Nothing like sitting on the porch listening to rain in shorts, flip flops, and a tshirt on January 1.


----------



## Dran

Head cold or no, im not wasting a 55° day in January! First up, LP9 coronet! Tasting pretty good so maybe it hasn't set in deep yet!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Always dependable Yellow Cake to start the year off for the 3 + hour drive back home. 
Happy New Year to All!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Starting 2019 with an Undercrown Shade.


----------



## S&W

Happy New Year!


----------



## Elizabeth10

Watching the sunrise on the beach at Sandy Hook. La Herencia Cubana CORE. Happy New Year!


----------



## WABOOM

Melanio, petite corona. Happy New Year's brother's.


----------



## Fusion

Starting the new year with Mr Fuente, Happy and Prosperous new year to all


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday...Neanderthal, almost kicked my ass...Just shy of three hours, it was a battle to the end. If it wasn't such a good tasting/burn, it would have won.









This morning.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy New Year everybody!

First one of these. For some reason the 20 on this stick makes me keep thinking about the whole Y2K shenanigans. Or that I should have saved it for next year... Tastes great right now though!!
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

Padron Family Reserve 1964 85 Years ~

Lets GEAUX LSU!!!!


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed this AF Rosada Sungrown Magnum R Forty-Four alot...


----------



## TexaSmoke

S&W said:


> Enjoyed this AF Rosada Sungrown Magnum R Forty-Four alot...


Solid Fuente


----------



## S&W

TexaSmoke said:


> Solid Fuente


My first one of these. Bought it as a single at a B&M. It will not be my last one.


----------



## TexaSmoke

S&W said:


> My first one of these. Bought it as a single at a B&M. It will not be my last one.


They aren't always easy to get online, but the liquor store in town always have them. I think el cigarshop has them pretty often forba good price.


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Happy New Year everybody!
> 
> First one of these. For some reason the 20 on this stick makes me keep thinking about the whole Y2K shenanigans. Or that I should have saved it for next year... Tastes great right now though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


What knife is that?


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> Padron Family Reserve 1964 85 Years ~
> 
> Lets GEAUX LSU!!!!


Wow... at the halfway point, now I see why this is a $20 stick... :surprise: Gonna have to get some more of these to stick back for special occasions. I'm impressed...


----------



## mpomario

Happy New Years to all! Having a favorite today with some Weller's special reserve and apple juice kicker. CAO amazon Basin. It's 39 degrees and I don't care. 









Sent from somewhere outside The Wall....


----------



## Jankjr

BOSSTANK said:


> What knife is that?


Last page

Redux: EDC knives
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...orums/vb/showthread.php?t=272562&share_type=t


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> What knife is that?


better pics here -
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/272562-redux-edc-knives-3.html#post5547792


----------



## haegejc

Edgy85 said:


> Man! I'd love to be able to smoke in the casinos here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That sucks. The Golden Nugget in Lake Charles LA does not allow cigars or pipes so I don't go!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> better pics here -
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/272562-redux-edc-knives-3.html#post5547792


That's a great looking knife... https://zt.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/zt0470


----------



## Olecharlie

Well this is my Top Cigar for this New Years. The wrapper binder and filler are not disclosed. It's medium to full strength. It has roots to the 19th Century. Nelson Alfonso brought this cigar back in 1998 and is know for his input on the Cohiba Behike a Cigar I still hope to smoke one day. Each size is a different blend to reflect a specific era of Cuban Cigars. Figured it was fitting to throw in my best Single Malt along side a strong black cup of Bulletproof coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> That sucks. The Golden Nugget in Lake Charles LA does not allow cigars or pipes so I don't go!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The casinos in Shreveport/Bossier and Vicksburg Mississippi where I go a lot don't care. One of my most favorite places to enjoy cigars.


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> That's a great looking knife... https://zt.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/zt0470


Thanks, I'm really really happy with it in all regards, and 20cv is really hard to beat.


----------



## kacey

Cimarron out back with puppies









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Courtesy of @kacey, Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Fusion

Round 2, SD Quick Draw Conni, i do like these


----------



## SilkyJ

My first cigar of the year and it's a dang good one courtesy of @greasemonger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cojonu 2012 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## ForMud

This afternoon.....


----------



## Hickorynut

O...O and some liquid refreshment out of a jar to ensure I start the year right!










Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## vroom_vroom

Firing up an Ab sun grown. This box was a total impulse buy, but I'm glad I did! Have been on a sun grown kick and this guys hits the spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Room 101 Ltd Conjura Ed. By Camacho. Good smoke, but I'd bet its age has diminished some of the darker flavors I saw in most reviews. Still a very interesting blend.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> Its only 3 of each but here you go guys
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/601-furious-five-sampler/2019809/#p-2012996


Sweet! Thanks buddy! I haven't bought anything from CI in so long that I didn't think to look there.


----------



## Ewood

First cigar of the year and it's a good one. Glad I snatched a box. These will be on heavy rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

One from the stack of singles: EP Carrillo Seleccion Oscuro Pyramid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Belle Encre


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

Fdla


----------



## BobP

Enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## haegejc

Interesting smoke. This was a box split with a friend from work. I like it!! Trinidad mini










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Ezra Zion Third Dimension









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de Selva and Sumatra,


----------



## kacey

Green hornet I believe that this is courtesy of @GO14U









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> Ezra Zion Third Dimension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How was it preacher?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

King is dead









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Garyk

First stick in a new box. Tasty stuff


----------



## Hickorynut

I walked out the door with a Maddie in hand. Two days into a new year and I don't know what day it is....sheesh!

La Hacienda and IBCC Integrity...#WarpedWednesday










Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Fusion

Padron today


----------



## ForMud

Wasn't impressed the first time round. A couple months later, much better.


----------



## Edgy85

Killer bee - black works studio courtesy of @kacey 
Cheers man!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

#warped Wednesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

My First Green Hornet from Black Works Studios! Awesome cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed White Chocolate Mocha & Coffee ~


----------



## Rabidawise

What’s up with everyone smoking Killer Bees and Green Hornets today? Did I miss the memo??


----------



## Dran

You guys are killing me with the cortos... Shoulda skipped the freezer on one! Not a bad consolation prize!






this one is from @Elizabeth10, 1 more from Tyson to hold me over till I buy some!


----------



## mpomario

Chilling this afternoon in Cigars International with a cherry PVW. Turned out better than I thought after lighting. Paired well with some Knob Creek. Wrapper starting to split at the beginning of the last third though. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> What's up with everyone smoking Killer Bees and Green Hornets today? Did I miss the memo??


Lol I didn't even see anyone else has posted these today until I scrolled back a couple pages. The days not over smoke em if you got em! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I didn't even see anyone else has posted these today until I scrolled back a couple pages. The days not over smoke em if you got em! You won't be disappointed!


You've clearly not been STUNG by the BUG yet...im so sorry.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Backyarding accoutrement du jour.


----------



## haegejc

Not sure where I got this but it has a nice pepper blast on the retro that I like!

Monte Nicaragua Series.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ninfamaniac, and RP Royale courtesy of @Olecharlie. No pic of the Ninfamaniac. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yellow Cake and a cup of Chocolate Stout,







This one is from when these were 'event only'


----------



## Peapaw

Took my wife to the local cigar bar for her birthday, she picked one where the tobacco is supposedly banned in Cuba, a LFD N.A.S.

I chose the Oliva V
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

An N.A.S, for the wife? I’m impressed! Let us know what she thinks about it!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Puro Authentico
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

OneStrangeOne said:


> An N.A.S, for the wife? I'm impressed! Let us know what she thinks about it!


Well She picked it, smoked about half and said she won't get another.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Peapaw said:


> Took my wife to the local cigar bar for her birthday, she picked one where the tobacco is supposedly banned in Cuba, a LFD N.A.S.
> 
> I chose the Oliva V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.





OneStrangeOne said:


> An N.A.S, for the wife? I'm impressed! Let us know what she thinks about it!


Educate the dumb, will ya. What is the LFD N.A.S?


----------



## Peapaw

LeatherNeck said:


> Educate the dumb, will ya. What is the LFD N.A.S?


*La Flor Dominicana, the owner here says N.A.S stands for nasty @ss sh1t

And the tobacco is banned in cuba because it's prone to blue mold. He told us this after we purchased it

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

2012 by Oscar with an adult beverage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

At the lounge with a Wise Man maduro. Cripes, this thing is good!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Peapaw said:


> *La Flor Dominicana, the owner here says N.A.S stands for nasty @ss sh1t
> 
> And the tobacco is banned in cuba because it's prone to blue mold. He told us this after we purchased it
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

peapaw said:


> well she picked it, smoked about half and said she won't get another.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


&#128563; &#128077; ✌


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice!


Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Foundry ET-S3,


----------



## vroom_vroom

No pic but a foundry chillin moose. Better with rest for sure but not a bad garage stick.


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

Warped Gran Reserva 1988


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Hickorynut

And just like that it was #ThriftyThursday again!

Gispert and Integrity









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

From last night...


----------



## ForMud

Pretty tasty I must say......


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> That sucks. The Golden Nugget in Lake Charles LA does not allow cigars or pipes so I don't go!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always bring a cigar to the nugget in LC! I get bad looks from the dealers but they never say I can't smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Part of my Christmas present from @Rvon, thanks Ron


----------



## Garyk

Drew estates undercrown sungrown


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake & Coffee ~


----------



## huffer33

Sadly I can't remember who sent me this one but it's a nice smoke. With darjeeling.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

I'm trying something different. While in Vegas a couple months ago, I stopped in a small cigar shop, Las Vegas Cigar Company. Turns out they roll their own cigars. The owner of the shop was polite enough. The shop wasn't anything to write home about. They had a TV and some of the usual leather cigar lounge chairs. It was a little dank and dusty.

So I bought two each of his different Churchills. He had both natural and Maduro wrappers. I didn't have high expectations, but today I smoked the first of the natural wrappers. I always keep an open mind, and I was pleasantly surprised.

The construction was a little rough, with a lot of veins showing through the wrapper. The draw was near perfect. The burn line was perfect as well, not requiring a single touch up, and it held an incredible ash. During the last third I had to relight it, but I believe that was user error, as I was watching youtube videos while I was smoking, and probably let it burn out.

The flavor profile was the only mediocre part. It was pretty one dimensional. It tasted like tobacco (duh), with just a hint of leather and grass (maybe it was hay). Anyways, the flavors were rather muted.

















Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## BobP

This reminds me of whatever my father and uncle used to smoke! I used to swipe one whenever I could. This was obviously years ago, many many years ago.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Smoking a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. This was the first medium to full bodied cigar I ever smoked a few years ago and it made me puke. Today I feel as though it somehow lost its strength. Definitely not as strong as I remember it. Oh well...still a nice smoke!


----------



## Hickorynut

Temps are tolerable and it's not raining...I think I'll sneak this Kristoff Maduro in while the voices in my head are quiet....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

BWS Killer Bee tasting so good this evening with a Dram and a half of Heavens Door!


----------



## MattT

Roma Craft CroMagnon tonight.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bcannon87

An oldie but goodie









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FDO for thrifty thursday


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nomad Fin De Los Mundos from @GOT14U and some Oak&Eden
Thanks, Jerod


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie. Love this cigar. Tried it 3 times now. Time to buy a 10er. Thanks man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcannon87

Rickynewarknj said:


> Smoking a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. This was the first medium to full bodied cigar I ever smoked a few years ago and it made me puke. Today I feel as though it somehow lost its strength. Definitely not as strong as I remember it. Oh well...still a nice smoke!
> View attachment 236102


My go to! Great cigar

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

ROMA Craft










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @Olecharlie. Love this cigar. Tried it 3 times now. Time to buy a 10er. Thanks man!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it. It's a solid smoke. I smoked infused for a couple months when I first started with cigars, the New World transitioned me to what cigars really are all about.


----------



## greasemonger

And another thrifty smoke since I'm on "stay up and wait for the laundry to finish" duty


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Nomad Fin De Los Mundos from @GOT14U and some Oak&Eden
> Thanks, Jerod


Good deal, how'd you like it?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

L'Atelier Surrogates courtesy of @Prf5415 today. Nice little smoke. Even brought a wasp out of its winter dormancy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Good deal, how'd you like it?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


First smoke of 2019 and I couldn't have made a better choice. Great stick!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first-ever Chief Cool Arrow, thanks to @cjmmm47. Very decent!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My first-ever Chief Cool Arrow, thanks to @cjmmm47. Very decent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love the Chief!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> I love the Chief!


It's not bad at all. Draw is a little looser than I prefer, but flavor is good, and it burns well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> It's not bad at all. Draw is a little looser than I prefer, but flavor is good, and it burns well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the sales are right, those things are under 5 bucks. A poor man's Liga. Shoot me your addy if you wanna try another.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> When the sales are right, those things are under 5 bucks. A poor man's Liga. Shoot me your addy if you wanna try another.


Weren't these a very limited run? Like 1,500ish boxes per vitola? I'd hate to have you part with something that can't be readily acquired again...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Weren't these a very limited run? Like 1,500ish boxes per vitola? I'd hate to have you part with something that can't be readily acquired again...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your call. Offer is on the table


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Chuck tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~


----------



## vroom_vroom

Little Alec Bradley after work action. Don't usually smoke after work on my late nights but this guy was calling my name.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> How was it preacher?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


It was good, as it progressed it was almost like smoking three different cigars!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub-Dub with Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

And Iron bean "Loki" in the mug

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 and the nuttiest coffee iv ever tasted.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rosado sun-grown for Friday.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

From @LeatherNeck I wanted to smoke it and hold on to it at the same time, he convinced me to go ahead and smoke it. I'm glad he did. It turned out to be a great smoke after I corrected some user error.

Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

Always a good solid smoke....


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## WABOOM

Well, that My Father was another fail. I've never had a good Flor de Las Antillas. I've tried smoking about 10 of them in different vitolas. Harsh, one dimensional, and horrible construction.

Now onto this AB Tempus Natural. I like these. Good earthy flavors, and I have had great luck with the construction.


----------



## kacey

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos the Man 1935
Brought back from Puerto Rico by @Hickorynut, many thanks my friend.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Killer bee - black works studio courtesy of @kacey
> Cheers man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Did you enjoy it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Weren't these a very limited run? Like 1,500ish boxes per vitola? I'd hate to have you part with something that can't be readily acquired again...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have two boxes of of the Chief Cool Arrow, they were on sale cheap so I am fairly certain that a number of people have a box or two. Besides with this group generosity is almost a flaw. Most of us would readily share with another even if we only had two and there were no more. So send me your address and I'll send you some.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos the Man 1935
> Brought back from Puerto Rico by @Hickorynut, many thanks my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I am so anxious to burn mine, but am gonna wait until a spring sunny day.......:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

For Fuente Friday I chose a Don Carlos, excellent stick.

Getting a little nervous over the water levels here...


----------



## haegejc

Lunch time at the lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Porch, Blanket and a Smoke. Ecstatic.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Booteek Second and Columbian Joe..dang this one is guuuuder!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Tantrum with a cup of Chocolate Stout,


----------



## greasemonger

Knowing how many people enjoy this stick I've been hesitant to voice my displeasure with it. The first few had a distinct diesel fuel taste on my palate. The first was a couple months old, the second, roughly six months. Apparently for my taste they need a year, which this one is just short of. Still not my favorite but much more enjoyable, with chocolate and coffee notes. Paired with a Highland Brewing Oatmeal Porter (which is very nice)


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Knowing how many people enjoy this stick I've been hesitant to voice my displeasure with it. The first few had a distinct diesel fuel taste on my palate. The first was a couple months old, the second, roughly six months. Apparently for my taste they need a year, which this one is just short of. Still not my favorite but much more enjoyable, with chocolate and coffee notes. Paired with a Highland Brewing Oatmeal Porter (which is very nice)


Slow your cadence....she likes to be sipped....I promise 100percent better cigar 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Booteek Second and Columbian Joe..dang this one is guuuuder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I just got cashew, peanut, malt-o-meal and spice bread.....mind blown.....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Slow your cadence....she likes to be sipped....I promise 100percent better cigar
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Lol maybe thats my problem. I'm at deer camp, so no one to talk to. You can attest to how slow I smoke when I'm running my mouth. Damned ADD gives me diarrhea of the mouth lmao.


----------



## S&W

PDR 1878 Madura


----------



## Garyk

Nice smoke


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I just got cashew, peanut, malt-o-meal and spice bread.....mind blown.....
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Nice! Sounds like one that I need to give a try. After all, who doesn't like a cigar that has the nutz?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> I am so anxious to burn mine, but am gonna wait until a spring sunny day.......:vs_cool:


I would be happy to send you another if you want. I really enjoyed the one I just smoked, flavors of nut, hay and leather. Pre lite flavors of hay and sweet apple.


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice! Sounds like one that I need to give a try. After all, who doesn't like a cigar that has the nutz?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I wish I knew what factory produced it. The seconds have no identification :vs_mad:


----------



## csk415

Short smoke with my boy Stogie.


----------



## SLOANER

Delicious lil fella been aging about 8years. Very happy evening. Don pepin garcia blue label robust.


----------



## Olecharlie

AJ Fernandez Ramon Allones. Probably one of the best AJ has ever produced! I could tell this was going to be a good one from the heavy firm feel and the punch cut told me it was ready to smoke, of course some rest beyond the 3 weeks in my cooler would make it even better I presume. Lots of bitter and sweet chocolate, leather, earth and spice perfectly complementing each other. Yeah it’s a winner in my opinion! The second third persuaded me to say “Thanks AJ” nicely done Sir!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Black Label Sindustry Robusto tonight.


----------



## Ewood

A well aged Padron from @Rvon tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> A well aged Padron from @Rvon tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well aged no doubt!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PanzaVerde

Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Wow, Im so sorry


----------



## vroom_vroom

X2 very sorry indeed. Sounds like it was indeed a celebration of life.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Westside Threat said:


> Wow, Im so sorry


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> I have two boxes of of the Chief Cool Arrow, they were on sale cheap so I am fairly certain that a number of people have a box or two. Besides with this group generosity is almost a flaw. Most of us would readily share with another even if we only had two and there were no more. So send me your address and I'll send you some.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hmm, so perhaps not as limited of a release as they tried to make it seem, then.

If I get the itch to try another one, I'll hit you up. :vs_cool:


----------



## vroom_vroom

Managed to lose my post, as much as I poo on perdomo this is one of my all time favorites.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## PanzaVerde

vroom_vroom said:


> X2 very sorry indeed. Sounds like it was indeed a celebration of life.


Thank you. It was a celebration indeed. Lots of friends and family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just makes my heart break to hear that. You are truly in my prayers bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Just makes my heart break to hear that. You are truly in my prayers bud!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Thanks brotha. I greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Not ready to end the day yet so another one gets lit up. A new to me stick from my favorite brand. Warped La Relatos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

greasemonger said:


> Knowing how many people enjoy this stick I've been hesitant to voice my displeasure with it. The first few had a distinct diesel fuel taste on my palate. The first was a couple months old, the second, roughly six months. Apparently for my taste they need a year, which this one is just short of. Still not my favorite but much more enjoyable, with chocolate and coffee notes. Paired with a Highland Brewing Oatmeal Porter (which is very nice)


I've smoked 2 of those and both were borderline garbage.


----------



## WNYTony

Olecharlie said:


> AJ Fernandez Ramon Allones. Probably one of the best AJ has ever produced! I could tell this was going to be a good one from the heavy firm feel and the punch cut told me it was ready to smoke, of course some rest beyond the 3 weeks in my cooler would make it even better I presume. Lots of bitter and sweet chocolate, leather, earth and spice perfectly complementing each other. Yeah it's a winner in my opinion! The second third persuaded me to say "Thanks AJ" nicely done Sir!


I've had a couple of those and they are definitely box worthy in my opinion.



PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great way to remember her with a celebration of life. My deepest sympathies to you and your family. You guys will be in my thoughts.


----------



## WNYTony

Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


----------



## PanzaVerde

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


Oh yes I wouldn't have had it any other way. Thank you Tony and Happy Birthday!!!

What cigar is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell ~ ROTT


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


Happy birthday to you

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

PanzaVerde said:


> Oh yes I wouldn't have had it any other way. Thank you Tony and Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> What cigar is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Tatuaje Whore


----------



## greasemonger

PanzaVerde said:


> Not ready to end the day yet so another one gets lit up. A new to me stick from my favorite brand. Warped La Relatos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man this just hurts my heart this morning. I cannot even imagine. Every day is a gift and we'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## Olecharlie

PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother I'm so sorry for you're wife and you! It is heart wrenching to even try and imagine how hard it is! A child is the most difficult of all. She is in a great place and one day you will see her. Prayers sent to you and the family!


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel HOTD and Iron Bean Integrity....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prayers with you Brother....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


You have Birthdays.....bahahaha...
Happy Birthday!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


So this is how old men celebrate their "Birthday"! I know you're just practicing for when you get old! Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## Olecharlie

CFed White Chocolate Mocha and Black Bullet Proof Mentalist! A nice combination with @Rondo gloves.


----------



## haegejc

Early morning smoke before work!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Another courtesy of @LeatherNeck 
Cain F Nub









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## PanzaVerde

@greasemonger @Olecharlie @Hickorynut
Thanks guys for the love and prayers. It will be needed for some time. It's gonna be rough but I know my family and I will get through it. Will just take time
@WNYTony 
I'm gonna have to do some searching for that one. Love the uniquely named sticks. Picked up some of the CFed Leche De Mama the other day just for the name.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My deepest condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WNYTony said:


> Spending my birthday in the company of a Whore and damn she is fine !


Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## MattT

Macanudo Inspirado. Looks like it should be on the full side, but it wasn't at all. At least not to me.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

OneStrangeOne said:


> My deepest condolences to you and your wife.


Thank you. We greatly appreciate it


----------



## Peapaw

A rare 2nd morning smoke for me.
From the local B&M, the owner, who says he used to be a member here, said it smokes like a $10 cigar. I can't disagree with him.

El Galan Reserva Especial.










Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Madderduro

padron no. 90....don't get much better than this


----------



## WNYTony

PanzaVerde said:


> @greasemonger @Olecharlie @Hickorynut
> Thanks guys for the love and prayers. It will be needed for some time. It's gonna be rough but I know my family and I will get through it. Will just take time
> @WNYTony
> I'm gonna have to do some searching for that one. Love the uniquely named sticks. Picked up some of the CFed Leche De Mama the other day just for the name.


I'll save you the time. It was a stick released in '15 for Nice Ash Cigars anniversary and sold out fast. They were $99 a box of 10 at the event. Every once in a while I see someone offer a box but now they're in the $350-400 range when they come up for sale.


----------



## HumphreysGhost

A little firecracker courtesy of @WNYTony. It's time to pick up the challenge of trying to send you sticks that you haven't smoked Tony. >


----------



## WNYTony

HumphreysGhost said:


> A little firecracker courtesy of @WNYTony. It's time to pick up the challenge of trying to send you sticks that you haven't smoked Tony. >


Glad you enjoyed it. Now go back to sleep, don't need you thinking that's a challenge !


----------



## Edgy85

PanzaVerde said:


> Don't smoke a lot of Fuentes often but this Queen Bee is wonderful. I really needed this after what has been hardest time of my life. We just lost our 8mo baby girl two weeks ago and tonight we had a celebration of life for her. It's been a beautiful day and evening so it's nice to top it off with a nice smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's heart breaking mate I'm so sorry to hear that. Can't imagine what that must feel like. Hopefully this year pans out better for you brother. Take care!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

HumphreysGhost said:


> A little firecracker courtesy of @WNYTony. It's time to pick up the challenge of trying to send you sticks that you haven't smoked Tony. >


Good luck! That guy has had them all!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. Now go back to sleep, don't need you thinking that's a challenge !


LOL, I know I can't sneak up on you. You always get the "incoming, Prineville, OR"


----------



## huffer33

Windy day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Wonderful day here in Houston, afternoon smoke/lunch break. DE Norteno.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I think I am going to have to say that this may be my new favorite Connecticut blend. 
A lot of flavor. Love the closed foot on a Connecticut. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Wonderful day here in Houston, afternoon smoke/lunch break. DE Norteno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep seeing these here, so when I saw them stocked at my B&M I had to grab one.
I think I'll make it my Sunday morning smoke.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> I keep seeing these here, so when I saw them stocked at my B&M I had to grab one.
> I think I'll make it my Sunday morning smoke.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Watch the deals thread. I got a box of 10 shipped for $29 from Holts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Waiting for the playoffs to begin.


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Milk Chocolate from Brother @Ewood! Good smoke thanks E


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rusty Nail said:


> Waiting for the playoffs to begin.


Same here...


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Received mine today, what's your thoughts?


----------



## mpomario

Thanks Sub $10 pass. A little time with a mistress. Very good so far.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I think I am going to have to say that this may be my new favorite Connecticut blend.
> A lot of flavor. Love the closed foot on a Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I smoke few Connies but that's a good one for sure!


----------



## Dran

Hiding under the awning on the front door step! Tons of peat in this budget scotch! 1st third down, and I'm a little disappointed... I'm usually stoked for anything LP... But this one is just missing... It tastes like it wants to be that classic cigar the old men are smoking in front of the drug store.... But so far it missed the mark in my eyes.. Only way out is to move forward... Lets hope it comes around.
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Last one, always good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Pinolero and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Peapaw

AJF Bellas Artes









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey

Punch Diablo. Because I am the Devil 
Like this one gonna have to get 2 boxes. Pepper is strong at first but after 2 or 3 puffs mellows to middle flavor, primary is nuts, leather the pepper and chocolate.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

First cigar of playoff Saturday. Got this in a NPIF from @Pius X. Draw was a bit too open and first 3rd was FULL on punch in the face, but mellowed out and loads of smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Keep seeing these on sale at Holts and finally had to pull the trigger. Jericho Hill Lancero.

Think I definitely found a new top 3 for me. This was really tasty.

Now I need to try the other vitolas!


----------



## Olecharlie

A well aged Regis Maduro after watching the Texans game.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Matilde Renacer
Glad I just split a box of these with @Rabidawise
So good.
It wont upload the image. Saying its adult content. Darn these girthy toros.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Matilde Renacer
> Glad I just split a box of these with @Rabidawise
> So good.
> *It wont upload the image. Saying its adult content. Darn these girthy toros*.


Hahahahaha, super-censoring strikes again...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hahahahaha, super-censoring strikes again...


Gotta stop holding the cigar between my knees when I snap a pic, I guess. Bwahahaha


----------



## TexaSmoke

The naughty pic finally uploaded.


----------



## dumbell78

Just finished this one off. I hadn't had it in a little while, still one of my fav's. I need to smoke it more often.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> Gotta stop holding the cigar between my knees when I snap a pic, I guess. Bwahahaha


Toro eh? Sure that wasn't a petit corona?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Toro eh? Sure that wasn't a petit corona?


I prefer the term Mareva.


----------



## PanzaVerde

WNYTony said:


> I'll save you the time. It was a stick released in '15 for Nice Ash Cigars anniversary and sold out fast. They were $99 a box of 10 at the event. Every once in a while I see someone offer a box but now they're in the $350-400 range when they come up for sale.


Wow that's crazy they sale for that much now.


----------



## Ewood

Beautiful wrapper on this T52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

A very well aged sls3 is keeping me good company tonight.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## vroom_vroom

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You like the moose? Always thought it's a great shop stick for the price.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## PanzaVerde

BOSSTANK said:


>


Had one of those earlier but forgot to take a pic. What did you think of it? Not a bad stick. Burn and draw were good but the flavor lacked IMO. Gonna let them sit and see how they are later


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing this beautiful day out on the porch. My Grandparents celebrated 60 years of marriage today and renewed their vows. Been a much needed great day with family.


----------



## BOSSTANK

PanzaVerde said:


> Had one of those earlier but forgot to take a pic. What did you think of it? Not a bad stick. Burn and draw were good but the flavor lacked IMO. Gonna let them sit and see how they are later





Olecharlie said:


> Received mine today, what's your thoughts?


I liked it...I need to smoke another to form a better opinion .... but it was good imo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Satori and a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Watching the playoffs...


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Matilde Renacer
> Glad I just split a box of these with @Rabidawise
> So good.
> It wont upload the image. Saying its adult content. Darn these girthy toros.


You sure you haven't been child Proof'ed lol


----------



## csk415

Time to restock.


----------



## Rabidawise

These just smelled too good, and hey, they're aged already since the box is from 2014! Matilde Renacer corona ROTT


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2: Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone courtesy of @Olecharlie. I think I'm going to have to get with Larry on some of these!


----------



## WNYTony

Diesel Whiskey Row this afternoon, courtesy of @TreySC










Fratello Inverso tonight


----------



## cracker1397

vroom_vroom said:


> You like the moose? Always thought it's a great shop stick for the price.
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


It's a good smoke for the price. No complaints here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Something I likely never would have tried, courtesy of Larry with @elcigarship.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Something I likely never would have tried, courtesy of Larry with @elcigarship.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I think I'm officially done with RP after this smoke, aside from the Edge Maduro line and a couple of others that I enjoy. Too much flash, not enough bang. Or in the case of this smoke, essentially no bang at all. I think Gurkha might have lost it's crown for over-hyped and under delivering based on price...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ 6 Year









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday, with Sumatra of course!


----------



## Garyk

Some NUB Maduro action for a pre ice fishing sunday start


----------



## Olecharlie

Think I'll join you Gary!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva Box Press G and Iron Bean Integrity...soaking in the rising sun..









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2: Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone courtesy of @Olecharlie. I think I'm going to have to get with Larry on some of these!


Can't remember if that was the Habano or Maduro! I love the Maduros! I still have a few in the cooler if you need a couple.


----------



## Peapaw

Bad coffee and a good cigar 
DE Norteño









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Can't remember if that was the Habano or Maduro! I love the Maduros! I still have a few in the cooler if you need a couple.


I'm going to guess Maduro, since it came in your Maduro lovers contest winnings.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> I'm going to guess Maduro, since it came in your Maduro lovers contest winnings.


Yes it was then. The Maduro has a black door band and the Habano a brown foot band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Been a while since I've had a flying mouse....









I like these better in the morning than the PM.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima thinkin Mr Padilla and I about ready to go for a ride.....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Elizabeth10

Herrera Esteli Norteno on Friday on the way home from work. 

I was having so much fun smoking it and singing along to Sister Christian that I missed my exit! Navigating the traffic-clogged road spaghetti surrounding the Newark Airport added an extra 20 minutes to my trip. The silver lining was that the Norteno was a slow burner, and it gave me time to finish it. I'd have hated to miss out on that last inch.


----------



## Fusion

RP Edge on a rainy day in Vacaville


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## PTAaron

Nice warm(ish) day to fire up first cigar of 2019 

Thank you @JtAv8tor for this one!


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, I think I'm officially done with RP after this smoke, aside from the Edge Maduro line and a couple of others that I enjoy. Too much flash, not enough bang. Or in the case of this smoke, essentially no bang at all. I think Gurkha might have lost it's crown for over-hyped and under delivering based on price...


I bought a box of the sun grown maduro and wasn't the biggest fan, tasted almost sour the few that if smoked.
Got 9 left from a box of 10 of the special edition toro...they are much better mate, maybe worth a try. Would be happy to send you a couple.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@PTAaron, my favorite year for ugly sweaters.

I'm having a pow wow with a very hospitable Chief.


----------



## haegejc

My first 300 Hands by Southern Draw. Yep First off I will always support a veteran ran business and I have not had a cigar of there's I did not like!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mini LP9 on the way to mom's for Sunday feeding time. Riding shotgun, back is killing me, and I'm having another mental meltdown.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Rondo said:


> @PTAaron, my favorite year for ugly sweaters.
> 
> I'm having a pow wow with a very hospitable Chief.
> 
> View attachment 236310


It's pretty darn tasty!

I was debating between this and a chief cool arrow... maybe that'll be my second of the year


----------



## Peapaw

Elizabeth10 said:


> Herrera Esteli Norteno on Friday on the way home from work.
> 
> I was having so much fun smoking it and singing along to Sister Christian that I missed my exit! Navigating the traffic-clogged road spaghetti surrounding the Newark Airport added an extra 20 minutes to my trip. The silver lining was that the Norteno was a slow burner, and it gave me time to finish it. I'd have hated to miss out on that last inch.


I had my first Norteno this morning, I really enjoyed it. Too bad my coffee was undrinkable.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Struggled through half a Tatuaje petite reserva and had to call it quits. Hate when workers come into work and spread it around because their too much of a man to call off work :vs_mad:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Edgy85 said:


> I bought a box of the sun grown maduro and wasn't the biggest fan, tasted almost sour the few that if smoked.
> Got 9 left from a box of 10 of the special edition toro...they are much better mate, maybe worth a try. Would be happy to send you a couple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What series/line?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

My Father Connecticut.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little Nica Overrun Habano on a beautiful day here. Not complaining one bit.


----------



## Peapaw

Rose of Sharon ROTT, really good so far.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Peapaw said:


> Rose of Sharon ROTT, really good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Heard nothing but good things about these. Defo need to try them soon!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

CAO Amazon Basin ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy Sunday everybody. I think this was the nine hundred million billion size.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise

Charter Oak Connecticut, first one from the box my wife bought me for Christmas. Pretty tasty with some iced Starbucks Christmas blend. Lots of cedar and leather.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Warped Futuro Suprema.


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> Rose of Sharon ROTT, really good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Eh..... it dropped off pretty fast for me... I'm assuming these are better with rest???

I don't see myself buying anymore otherwise.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The T,


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow this is a good stick, can't believe I purchased a box for $1.42 each. Looks like a barber pole, 2 different wrappers in appearance.

Wrapper- Exclusive of Tabacalera El Artista
Binder- Dominican Wine fermented Criollo 98
Filler Dominican Criollo 98&1900










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

huffer33 said:


> Happy Sunday everybody. I think this was the nine hundred million billion size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


That thing is a BEAST! I want to try one at some point, but it has to be like a 3 hours smoke... 12.5% of your day devoted to one cigar; epic.


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> CAO Amazon Basin ROTT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad those are popping up again. I noticed with the amazon line, when the band gets a little lighter than the wrapper, they are usually good to go.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Today. A gift from a friend. Not bad while doing paperwork.








Now. Some time with Willy Lee and some Weller's SR. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> I am glad those are popping up again. I noticed with the amazon line, when the band gets a little lighter than the wrapper, they are usually good to go.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Great insight, thanks! Bought a box of the Anacondas last year and loved them so had to grab a box of the basins when SBC had them on sale.

Had to do this one ROTT +2 weeks for research purposes for course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A couple from earlier today...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## LeatherNeck

While grilling some steaks.


----------



## haegejc

El Mas Chingon #4 by Room 101. 7.5 X 60. Massive smoke. Not enjoying it too much. Flavor is all right but the draw is way to light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Wow this is a good stick, can't believe I purchased a box for $1.42 each. Looks like a barber pole, 2 different wrappers in appearance.
> 
> Wrapper- Exclusive of Tabacalera El Artista
> Binder- Dominican Wine fermented Criollo 98
> Filler Dominican Criollo 98&1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find that at? I have been trying to get my local store to order from El Arista, since I could not find the online.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## haegejc

I gave up on the El Mas Chingon and grabbed a Caldwell Hit and Run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Fortune Cookie
Great smoke.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Alec Bradley sungrown 60 to kick off my weekend.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## csk415




----------



## vroom_vroom

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2: Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone courtesy of @Olecharlie. I think I'm going to have to get with Larry on some of these!


Love the door blocker btw

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rabidawise

vroom_vroom said:


> Love the door blocker btw
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


Haha! Thanks! She was whining to come out in the garage with me, but I can't trust her not to slide out from under the garage door. Best $2500 door blocker I ever had! Lol


----------



## WNYTony

Finally got to try one of these little Ligas on the way to a mini herf to watch the games today. As good as everyone says they are. Thanks @Gumby-cr










La Aurora DNA this afternoon










Viaje tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Alpha Dawg ~

Down to my last one of these, time to get another box. One of my favorite cigars.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Alpha Dawg ~
> 
> Down to my last one of these, time to get another box. One of my favorite cigars.


I 2nd this statement!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and my morning dose of Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

Early morning CT. I smoke maybe 2 CTs a year but I'll say this one pretty is good. Toasty nutty creamy. Nicely complex but too tame for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Alpha Dawg ~
> 
> Down to my last one of these, time to get another box. One of my favorite cigars.


I got a pack for a song on cbid recently... Haven't tried one yet.

Put up some cameras. Here's me smoking while taking a selfie of myself.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Where did you find that at? I have been trying to get my local store to order from El Arista, since I could not find the online.


Thompson sent me an e-mail private sale and I couldn't pass up. Don't care for that company but all arrived quickly and in good condition.

I can hook you up with 10 if you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From late yesterday.....The stick that turned me onto Black Label. Still love them for the taste and how it changes because of the shape.


----------



## cracker1397

Had this last night. Courtesy of @curmudgeonista. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I don't dance but today I'll waltz


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

Its not Friday but i just felt like a Fuente


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Its not Friday but i just felt like a Fuente


Shouldnt limit yourself based on the day of the week! When would you smoke CC's or your home rolled? I've probably "played along" MAYBE 3-4 times... And once was a complete accident! Lol.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Shouldnt limit yourself based on the day of the week! When would you smoke CC's or your home rolled? I've probably "played along" MAYBE 3-4 times... And once was a complete accident! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Oh believe me i dont lol, i have what i feel like having but if it falls on that day all the better


----------



## huffer33

Dran said:


> Shouldnt limit yourself based on the day of the week! When would you smoke CC's or your home rolled? I've probably "played along" MAYBE 3-4 times... And once was a complete accident! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Maduro Monday happens serendipitously often enough though. I can't even remember what Sunday is supposed to be...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

plasencia reserva original....I think its sungrown sundays but don't quote me on that


----------



## haegejc

Anastasia by Caldwell. This is an enjoyable cigar that will definitely find a place in my ever growing rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> From late yesterday.....The stick that turned me onto Black Label. Still love them for the taste and how it changes because of the shape.
> 
> View attachment 236346


Did you ever have one of the OG large Salomon deliverances? They were great, I can't believe they did have that size this year!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bobbya08

La Palina No. 5 courtesy of @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> Maduro Monday happens serendipitously often enough though. I can't even remember what Sunday is supposed to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Serino Sunday, which I like, but there's only one shop anywhere near me that carries them. And they're expensive.


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> La Palina No. 5 courtesy of @mrolland5500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have heard Sungrown Sunday more often than anything. If I had my way, EZ would move to Sunday for the EZ like Sunday morning and we would celebrate Saka Saturday. 
These will be the platforms I use when running for Puff President. Lol


----------



## bobbya08

TexaSmoke said:


> I have heard Sungrown Sunday more often than anything. If I had my way, EZ would move to Sunday for the EZ like Sunday morning and we would celebrate Saka Saturday.
> These will be the platforms I use when running for Puff President. Lol


Smoke what you like, like what you smoke is my motto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Diploma with the last cup of Chocolate Stout,







Don't remember where this one came from but it's been hanging out in my humidor for right a two years now, so far it's off to a good start.


----------



## mpomario

Smoking my way through the line. This has been one of the best so far. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gotta have one today!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Eq. Hab. EXs toro this morning and a CCA Filerokee tonight


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Gotta have one today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Usually you and i seem to like similar smokes but thats one i dont much care for


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Usually you and i seem to like similar smokes but thats one i dont much care for


I like these every so often. I had realized it was evening and I hadn't had time for a cigar yet and the Curivari were all upstairs..and I'm lazy...lol

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Shaver702

Camacho while I burn trash









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rough rider sweet while I work on the old Crown Vic. Damn wipers were staying up. Got a temp fix in until new parts come in. Love this car though.


----------



## Shaver702

Ok one more....some yellow cake after dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Rough rider sweet while I work on the old Crown Vic. Damn wipers were staying up. Got a temp fix in until new parts come in. Love this car though.


Love CVs. Great engine with potential.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Thompson sent me atn e-mail private sale and I couldn't pass up. Don't care for that company but all arrived quickly and in good condition.
> 
> I can hook you up with 10 if you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may take you up on that. I will go see if Thompson has the cigar I really want.


----------



## mpomario

Only the second or third I've had of these. Bought a tenner cheap on CP en toro. I can see a little of the LP comparison. It is light in hand and has tunneled, but has settled in. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoying this smoke while I watch the game from the hot tub. Hoping the last 3/4s of the game are as good as the first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Enjoying this smoke while I watch the game from the hot tub. Hoping the last 3/4s of the game are as good as the first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good game! Go Clemson!


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Love CVs. Great engine with potential.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


As do I. I will never get rid of this car. 2001 LX with just over 100k on it. Still has a lot of life left in it. I only drive it to and from work which is only 12 miles round trip 6 days a week


----------



## tazdvl

PanzaVerde said:


> As do I. I will never get rid of this car. 2001 LX with just over 100k on it. Still has a lot of life left in it. I only drive it to and from work which is only 12 miles round trip 6 days a week


The last one I was assigned at work was a 2007 CVPI. Had 160k miles, I had just had the upper and lower control arms replaced at 150k. We did the steering parts and socks and struts at the same time. If you change the oil regularly, there is no reason that car won't go 200k.

BTW, if you're at 100k, you are probably looking at control arms in the next 20k miles. I was the fleet manager for several years, and on the police cars they were worn out between 80k and 100k miles. Your personal vehicle should last a little longer.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## vroom_vroom

Broke down and got a v cutter, requires a little finesse but I like it.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## PanzaVerde

tazdvl said:


> The last one I was assigned at work was a 2007 CVPI. Had 160k miles, I had just had the upper and lower control arms replaced at 150k. We did the steering parts and socks and struts at the same time. If you change the oil regularly, there is no reason that car won't go 200k.
> 
> BTW, if you're at 100k, you are probably looking at control arms in the next 20k miles. I was the fleet manager for several years, and on the police cars they were worn out between 80k and 100k miles. Your personal vehicle should last a little longer.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Yeah my mechanic was saying same thing. He treats me good and makes sure all is taken care of. Just had to replace the intake since it had to be pulled to take care of a coolant leak. Damn plastic parts.


----------



## csk415

PanzaVerde said:


> Rough rider sweet while I work on the old Crown Vic. Damn wipers were staying up. Got a temp fix in until new parts come in. Love this car though.


First crown Vic I drove was a 91 police interceptor. That car was a tank but dam it was fast. That sucker would straight get it on the highway. The one car I wished I bought was the 5.0 that the DPS drove. Not sure what they did to those but they would suck the paint off as they drove by.


----------



## greasemonger

PanzaVerde said:


> As do I. I will never get rid of this car. 2001 LX with just over 100k on it. Still has a lot of life left in it. I only drive it to and from work which is only 12 miles round trip 6 days a week


There's no reason that shouldn't see a half million. Its the f150 of cars. Especially if you slap a rebuilt crate in after 300-350k and get the trans rebut a time or two. I expect at least 400k out of my 04 navi. Matter of fact we were just looking at 10-12 mkx for the wife.


----------



## Ewood

National championship baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ewood said:


> National championship baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Tigers!


----------



## PanzaVerde

csk415 said:


> First crown Vic I drove was a 91 police interceptor. That car was a tank but dam it was fast. That sucker would straight get it on the highway. The one car I wished I bought was the 5.0 that the DPS drove. Not sure what they did to those but they would suck the paint off as they drove by.


They are great cars and have a ton of power. I wish mine had a limited slip rear end in it though.

How are those Black belt buckles? Been wanting to get one to try.


----------



## PanzaVerde

greasemonger said:


> There's no reason that shouldn't see a half million. Its the f150 of cars. Especially if you slap a rebuilt crate in after 300-350k and get the trans rebut a time or two. I expect at least 400k out of my 04 navi. Matter of fact we were just looking at 10-12 mkx for the wife.


Oh I plan on getting that out of this one. As things go out it will be upgrades put in and hope to turn it into a nice little sleeper


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Very likely my favorite Illusione stick so far; cg:4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Very likely my favorite Illusione stick so far; cg:4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That good, huh? I really dig the Rothschilde, but that was the only one that wowed me.


----------



## cracker1397

Ewood said:


> National championship baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roll TIIIIIII..........GERS??!?!!??!!

Awesome game!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cool Arrow and Blanton's for a Clemson win!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> That good, huh? I really dig the Rothschilde, but that was the only one that wowed me.


Very much so. The MJ12 was a good smoke, but the vitola I tried was much larger than I prefer. Still won't likely make my box list, but it's a very good smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Very much so. The MJ12 was a good smoke, but the vitola I tried was much larger than I prefer. Still won't likely make my box list, but it's a very good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that. Its all about vitola. I prefer under 52 rg


----------



## WNYTony

Bandolero


----------



## TexaSmoke

After a smashing Clemson win!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~ & Yoohoo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Started off with a Torano Exodus 59,







Incredibly bad draw and the little bit of smoke I could get through it wasn't working for me (almost made it to the half inch mark before I pitched it)
Decided to try this Monti White, wasn't really expecting much from it. It's burning and the coffee is good,


----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of @kacey 
The tooth is incredible on this which in my experience means more flavour.
Very Very slow burn for such a small stick which is great.
Bold, spicy, smooth.
Cheers @kacey









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Well it was a Monday....And that's what it said on the label....


----------



## Peapaw

Time to see what the fuss is about thanks to @LeatherNeck 
Oliva serie V Melanio Maduro









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> I may take you up on that. I will go see if Thompson has the cigar I really want.


Just let me know KC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ez blending sessions. This one is actually drawing and seems to be staying together so far.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## LeatherNeck

A little Cigarus Maximus action going on this a.m.


----------



## GOT14U

LeatherNeck said:


> A little Cigarus Maximus action going on this a.m.


Good smoke!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

MB3 courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band with Guatemalan. Car wrecks and other calls took control of my morning...

This oval pressed torp is smoking a bit differently than the robustos....in a good way....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Started off with a Torano Exodus 59,
> View attachment 236396
> 
> Incredibly bad draw and the little bit of smoke I could get through it wasn't working for me (almost made it to the half inch mark before I pitched it)
> Decided to try this Monti White, wasn't really expecting much from it. It's burning and the coffee is good,
> View attachment 236398


Coffee is medicinal and saves about every day 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Whipped Cream ~ & Yoohoo


Holy Sweet Potatoes... why didn't I think of that pairing!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Fusion

FDLA Today


----------



## Olecharlie

First time with the T52 Cornet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

One of the leftover sticks from last year's sub $10 pass that was gifted to me.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

It's been raining the last few days, but it was back to 55° and breezy this morning. We are back to t-shirt and sweat pants weather. 








I'll have you note that my v-cutter is intact again. I no longer have a screw loose.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Madderduro

so far today....was a tad disappointed by the taa it was fairly boring....was chompin at the bit to try the lltk mad mf...San Andreas wrapper and PA double ligero sounds good to me...very smooth smoke so far lots of cocoa and milk chocolate...should be quite a stick after a nap


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> White Chocolate Mocha


Good stick right there...


----------



## ForMud

Madderduro said:


> was chompin at the bit to try the lltk mad mf...San Andreas wrapper and PA double ligero sounds good to me...very smooth smoke so far lots of cocoa and milk chocolate...should be quite a stick after a nap
> View attachment 236450


Been sitting on a box since Sept. I figure by summer should be good.


----------



## Tulse

With home made ginger beer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sindicato Miami Edition with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SLOANER

Not entirely sure where I acquired this guy or who makes it... But another one that had been taking a long nap in the depths of my Humidor undisturbed for about 6 years..Very enjoyable smoke whilst taking down the Christmas decor.


----------



## Peapaw

This is one I never would have bought for myself because of the bands wonky shape and it's a little boring, the band not the cigar, it was actually pretty good.

La Aurora Adn. Thanks @GOT14U









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> This is one I never would have bought for myself because of the bands wonky shape and it's a little boring, the band not the cigar, it was actually pretty good.
> 
> La Aurora Adn. Thanks @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Thanks to all the guys on the sub 10 pass! I'm glad you liked it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A bunch today :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> A bunch today :grin2::grin2::grin2:


A bunch of good ones also!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

No Idea what this dark luscious cigar is but it screamed at me Smoke me. So I am goong to smoke it.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Took me three hours to get clear for a cigar....with a headache. Not gonna burn a Nomad, so this Norteno will have to do...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> No Idea what this dark luscious cigar is but it screamed at me Smoke me. So I am goong to smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 Hello beautiful....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> A bunch today :grin2::grin2::grin2:


Someone had the day off......nice run!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## vroom_vroom

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke
Just what I needed after a long day of work
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @TexaSmoke
> Just what I needed after a long day of work
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dem wheels need some polish....jus sayin.. 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Shaver702

vroom_vroom said:


> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


At least I know I'm not the only one using a mr heater to stay warm while enjoying a smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Shaver702 said:


> At least I know I'm not the only one using a mr heater to stay warm while enjoying a smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol not at all! I use that stinking heater so much I refill my own 1lb tanks  between the cigars on cold nights and the many camping trips we use a lot of propane.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Shaver702

vroom_vroom said:


> Lol not at all! I use that stinking heater so much I refill my own 1lb tanks  between the cigars on cold nights and the many camping trips we use a lot of propane.
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


Same here. I've actually upgraded to my 30lb tank when sitting on the porch. So much easier since the grill is close by

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Madderduro said:


> ...was chompin at the bit to try the lltk mad mf...San Andreas wrapper and PA double ligero sounds good to me...very smooth smoke so far lots of cocoa and milk chocolate...should be quite a stick after a nap
> View attachment 236450


Love me some Caldwell and the LLTK line especially. I need to add that one to my list; it sounds delicious.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Someone had the day off......nice run!
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Feeling much better too so I can finally smoke again :grin2: I'm on a long break until Friday so I'm planning on getting more smokes in the next few days to make up for lost time :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Love me some Caldwell and the LLTK line especially. I need to add that one to my list; it sounds delicious.


I posted one last week. It was fantastic.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I haven't had one of these in almost a year. With rum and ginger ale and catching up on Blind Spot.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Hickorynut said:


> Dem wheels need some polish....jus sayin..
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Dem wheels are 14 years old. I gave up on polish lol. New truck on order finally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Not my first Olivia V, but it's still just as good as the first time. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## greasemonger

An Antano dark corojo earlier. Very nice little stick. Currently a Perdomo CT at deer camp for a quick morning hunt and breakdown of some gear on a property we are letting go next year. Guy wants too much for the lease, so he can have it. Good thing we have 2 more properties to hunt with better deer.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


>


Now that there is a stick of men!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje HCS - the Holt's exclusive


----------



## PanzaVerde

I won't lie today has been a struggle emotionally but have to stay strong for my family. Right when I think I'm ok it hits me. It doesn't help my 6 year old doesn't understand and still asks questions about her little sister.

Overall had a good birthday though. Prime rib for dinner and finishing it off with this nice stick. Right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Peapaw

Ohmygog Umbagog!
Was wanting to try this one since I see it here so much, great stick! Thanks @ForMud









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> I won't lie today has been a struggle emotionally but have to stay strong for my family. Right when I think I'm ok it hits me. It doesn't help my 6 year old doesn't understand and still asks questions about her little sister.
> 
> Overall had a good birthday though. Prime rib for dinner and finishing it off with this nice stick. Right in my wheelhouse.


Hang tough. Happy Birthday!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Will do and thank you Mario


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> I posted one last week. It was fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah but nobody pays attention to your posts! LMAO! ound: ound: 
Seriously, I must have missed it because I don't recall seeing that cigar before.


----------



## huffer33

vroom_vroom said:


> Lol not at all! I use that stinking heater so much I refill my own 1lb tanks  between the cigars on cold nights and the many camping trips we use a lot of propane.
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


I got the hose so I can run mine off of the 20 pound









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

Living life dangerously this morning. I usually dip in to the @craig_o humidor on Sunday morning. Did it mid-week this week! I'm a wild man this morning!








Have a great day everybody!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Yeah but nobody pays attention to your posts! LMAO! ound: ound:
> 
> Seriously, I must have missed it because I don't recall seeing that cigar before.


Sorry I tagged Colin and Peapaw in that one, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Hickorynut said:


> Car wrecks and other calls took control of my morning...
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I think everybody just forgot how to drive yesterday. We ran our a$$ off and it was mostly just wrecks all day long. Including one that took out the power pole in front of the station and knocked out our power. I got 5 days off now though and I'm heading to Tampa for the weekend and ain't answering my phone till i get back lol.


----------



## SilkyJ

Four Kicks from @TexaSmoke. Great smoke, thanks man.


----------



## SLOANER

Insurance money finally here... Headed to pick up the replacement rifle from Our recent home invasion loss. This guy coming to Keep me company.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Boutique 2nd ~


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed Boutique 2nd ~


What do you think Boss? Are they worth it?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> What do you think Boss? Are they worth it?


Don't see anything wrong with this stick, excellent burn line as well. Duno why it got labeled a 2nd, dang tasty too, wish I knew what it was. I did notice one of the sticks in the bag is cracked real bad and coming unraveled, but I'm sure the Modus glue will save it.


----------



## Fusion

FYR Reserva Limitada


----------



## huffer33

These really are as good as y'all say.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> Ohmygog Umbagog!
> Was wanting to try this one since I see it here so much, great stick! Thanks @ForMud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Your welcome.

One of my go to's, great price point too.


----------



## ForMud

Tasty, a little light on the draw.


----------



## TexaSmoke

JDN Antano from @BOSSTANK
I love Nicaraguan sticks and this is no exception.


----------



## Madderduro

Oscar 2012 and a camacho coyolar


----------



## kacey

Punch for my walk.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Hacienda and Kona,


----------



## haegejc

My Father Le Bijou. Great cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I dunno what's changed in my screwed up world, but having to wait until sundown for a cigar is ree-dick-ulus!

Tabernacle and a big old cup of Joe!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Round 2


I think those are worth getting some more of....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Punch for my walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Punch for my developer...right in the kisser!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed Boutique 2nd ~


The worst part of these is not knowing where to get multiples....everyone I've had has been stellar....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> I think everybody just forgot how to drive yesterday. We ran our a$$ off and it was mostly just wrecks all day long. Including one that took out the power pole in front of the station and knocked out our power. I got 5 days off now though and I'm heading to Tampa for the weekend and ain't answering my phone till i get back lol.


Lucky son of a..... Enjoy! 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I think those are worth getting some more of....
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Oh yes, i do like em and the price is hard to beat


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

PanzaVerde said:


> I won't lie today has been a struggle emotionally but have to stay strong for my family. Right when I think I'm ok it hits me. It doesn't help my 6 year old doesn't understand and still asks questions about her little sister.
> 
> Overall had a good birthday though. Prime rib for dinner and finishing it off with this nice stick. Right in my wheelhouse.


Prayers are with you during these difficult times brother... "Happy Birthday"


----------



## GOT14U

To hell with my molers or lack there of....I'm smokin a damn seegar, and cleansing my mouth with whiskey after every drag...lol
First time with this one....not a wow stick, but pretty good. And I'm sure I'm not tasting everything quit right tho...these holes and swelling mess with a lot of stuff









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Well I made close to half way through before I have to lay it down. Got called into work. Good fun tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

One of my favorite cigars while reading...


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Now that there is a stick of men!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Smoked that sucker right before bed. Slept like a baby.

AAA for tonight. Such a good budget smoke.










Edit.... Ash is hanging on like a champ


----------



## PanzaVerde

Olecharlie said:


> Prayers are with you during these difficult times brother... "Happy Birthday"


Thank you for the prayers brother. Appreciate it greatly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tried my first Mr Brownstone. Probably what smoking pressure treated wood tastes like. 
Worst thing I put in my mouth since trying kambucha. 
No pic, 2/3 is in the bushes.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Tried my first Mr Brownstone. Probably what smoking pressure treated wood tastes like.
> 
> Worst thing I put in my mouth since trying kambucha.
> 
> No pic, 2/3 is in the bushes.


How dare you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Lol at the kombucha knock.


----------



## WNYTony

Rondo said:


> Tried my first Mr Brownstone. Probably what smoking pressure treated wood tastes like.
> Worst thing I put in my mouth since trying kambucha.
> No pic, 2/3 is in the bushes.


I knew there was a reason I wasn't grabbing any, thanks for the heads up.

Happy Birthday @PanzaVerde - smoking a Le Careme to celebrate with you


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ghurka BEAST! ~ (for science)

Actually, its a good stick imo. Excellent construction, burn, and pretty good taste. 
This one has been resting for about 8 months.

Gonna keep enjoying it and see if those taste transitions are still like I remember.


----------



## UBC03

BOSSTANK said:


> Ghurka BEAST! ~ (for science)
> 
> Actually, its a good stick imo. Excellent construction, burn, and pretty good taste.
> This one has been resting for about 8 months.
> 
> Gonna keep enjoying it and see if those taste transitions are still like I remember.


Not a bad 2$ smoke, but a horrible 12$smoke. Which is the price at a b&m I went to last year..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

Strong black coffee, sweet bread and chocolate sound pretty good for breakfast..

SLR Maduro and Guatemalan #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Lol at the kombucha knock.


Dont knock kombucha till ya try it...then carry it in your left hand because opening the trash can is easier with your right...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Cold weather be damned... I'm having a cigar







Tat Tattoo 10 Miami... Or whatever, the band looks like a NASCAR race with all the different names... From the fall box pass!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Rothchildes with Costa Rican,
> View attachment 236514


Great minds and all that...

Bitter nasty windy day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill heritage honduras


----------



## greasemonger

E Carreras Hellcat


----------



## ForMud

The Cubo Maduro is much more to my liking than the Claro...No real surprise.


----------



## Fusion

For Thrifty Thursday (or any day)


----------



## huffer33

Going to find out if I'm tall enough to ride this ride.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

H Upmann Legacy









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

Three Kings and a Chief


----------



## SLOANER

Tasty lil lunch break puff....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Oak & Eden ~


----------



## MattT

EP Carrillo Encore Majestic. Local cigar bar just got them in. Grabbed the first one out of the box to enjoy. Awesome cigar! Goes great with a Blue Moon.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @disco_potato








Tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

MB3








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Maduro. Tons of taste smoke TONS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado Marelas Supremas with a cup of EZ Raven,


----------



## ScottyB

My first Roma, wow, I am in love.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> My first Roma, wow, I am in love.


That's a manly RoMa to start with. Swinging for the fences with that bad boy!


----------



## Ewood

Just a lil Romatherapy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Tried my first Mr Brownstone. Probably what smoking pressure treated wood tastes like.
> Worst thing I put in my mouth since trying kambucha.
> No pic, 2/3 is in the bushes.


That's Funny Rondo! That must have been a Mr. Frownstone, maybe your palate was in bad shape before you lit up, these are so good!


----------



## Peapaw

Asylum 33. Not bad coming from a bargain bin.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this one for @Rondo! Lol


----------



## SLOANER

Excited to try my first Kafie paired with Kafie 1901 coffee courtesy of a chance meeting with the rep at my local lounge while having a lunch break smoke.

Kafie 1901 Sumatra










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cloud Hopper tonight.


----------



## ScottyB

Round 2, first time for this one as well, I can see why so many of you like these. Really good.


----------



## greasemonger

FyR. For dirt cheap these sure are good after several months rest


----------



## Matt_21

Had to light one up from the new box. Still a bit wet but, I'll make it through. I love that Brazilian flavour.


----------



## mpomario

An old favorite. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Jimenez torpedo with Mexican San Andres wrapper and a 5-country blend of fillers. Rolled right downstairs here in Newark. Lovely lovely stick. I’m lounging on pillows in my own private alcove like some kind of rajah in my own little alcove in the gorgeous speakeasy-style lounge. 

Also included is a shot of today’s sunset over NYC. 

Armpit of the nation indeed


----------



## csk415




----------



## TexaSmoke

Prohibition Prescription 9 from @sinkable in the Holiday Exchange.
Smooth Dominican blend complimented by some Four Roses. @Jankjr I finally found a bottle and its darn fine bourbon.


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> Oak & Eden ~


How'd you like it? Smoked one recently, thought it was great


----------



## TexaSmoke

MoW side project little devil also from @sinkable in the Holiday Exchange. This little guy is tasty and worthy of a little humi space. I'll be looking for a deal on these little dudes soon.


----------



## WNYTony

Outlaw WTF courtesy of @SoCal Gunner - great stick !


----------



## DoomSlayer

2010 Fuente Opus X Robusto.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> How'd you like it? Smoked one recently, thought it was great


Good stick... my last one though. Will get more if they become available ahain.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with EZ Ravens Blend courtesy of @bobbya08,


----------



## haegejc

First in line for scheduled maintenance having a Griffin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> That's a manly RoMa to start with. Swinging for the fences with that bad boy!


I thoroughly enjoyed it. Go big or go home, right? Now I'm going to try the entire line.


----------



## Peapaw

Really enjoying this one, I forgot who sent it to me but THANK YOU!
CAO Brazilia









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

For being 17 this morning this has turned into a glorious day. Fantastic smoke too.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Friday at Serious lounge while my wife gets her hair done. Sweet!!!!

Arturo Fuente Reserva Don Carlos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This on a gloomy day in Vacaville


----------



## Tulse

New World... and they are correct.


----------



## greasemonger

Lunch Romatherapy


----------



## SilkyJ

A quick little Fuente Friday smoke while changing the oil in the car before leaving for Tampa to hear my daughter sing.


----------



## Madderduro

these will probably be the only two for today....cold and windy here in PA...viaje satori & a yellow rose


----------



## Rusty Nail

Agreed, one of the best bang for the bucks out there.


----------



## Rusty Nail

greasemonger said:


> FyR. For dirt cheap these sure are good after several months rest


Agreed, one of the best bang for the bucks out there.


----------



## Fusion

After lunch Fuente with a Four Sisters Espresso


----------



## kacey

For my walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Wee Aquitaine for this cold afternoon. Thanks @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

London Club out shooting tree rats.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Armada with a cup of EZ's Raven ,


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~ & Coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

2 MVA's (no entrapment) and a woods fire....I should be ok to enjoy one now.

From the @Gumby-cr tupper.....

GH Black Dahlia and Kona

Tea, citrus, nutty and sweet tobacco....what a surprise from this monster!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> After lunch Fuente with a Four Sisters Espresso


That's a lot of espresso....did the four sisters get mad when you took it from them?

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## crown

Oliva V Melanio 







It's cold!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

EP Carrillo Short Run 2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Got a box of these in the Filerokee vitola in today. Had to try one ROTT...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Nat Sherman tonight.


----------



## dumbell78

Got some very good news last night and decided to celebrate. Must say it is one of the best cigars I have had, whatever the price point.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

This cigar will be everything my week has not been, EZ...

Thanks @bobbya08!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I enjoy, The Umbagog, not a Mi Querida but a good smoke! Nice with a couple drams of Balvenie DoubleWood 17 yr. neat


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nice and cool evening down here.
LADCMA Reserva.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sindustry by Black Works Studio from @Ewood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

#ThriftyThursday was a SLR corona from 2008 and a baby UC. Right now I'm trying to smoke a CFed Steampunk from @Hickorynut, but both ends are self destructing. I'll see it through as far as I can, it's pretty good.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun,


----------



## csk415

Never heard of it, it was in a group of sticks I picked up, it's a really good smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> #ThriftyThursday was a SLR corona from 2008 and a baby UC. Right now I'm trying to smoke a CFed Steampunk from @Hickorynut, but both ends are self destructing. I'll see it through as far as I can, it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Bummer! They are good.....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Rondo

ez bourbon


----------



## Rabidawise

Casa Fuente Maduro from my buddy @Dran! Dark chocolate, cocoa, almost a little gingerbread and cinnamon.


----------



## msmith1986

The Steampunk was a disaster, so before bed Brazilia it is.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> The Steampunk was a disaster, so before bed Brazilia it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good smoke right there.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Good smoke right there.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Never fails. 5.5x55 box pressed is my favorite though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Never fails. 5.5x55 box pressed is my favorite though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I had my first one this morning, it made the box list.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## WNYTony

Ezra Zion 6th Anniversary courtesy of Santa @Westside Threat


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Saturday morning Nub and Bulletproof Mentalist! A good start to a rainy day.


----------



## Edgy85

Still my favourite.
On a quest to find something even better, don't know if it will happen.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Cabinetta and Iron Bean Integrity to get this day rollin









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Ravens blend,







Looking like the sun is gonna show up today!


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake and coffee. Good morning everybody.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Yellow Cake and coffee. Good morning everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much rest do you find the yellow cakes to be at prime? I have only smoked 1 ROTT and have a box resting.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I had my first one this morning, it made the box list.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You can get boxes cheap too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Morning smoke...


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> How much rest do you find the yellow cakes to be at prime? I have only smoked 1 ROTT and have a box resting.


Olecharlie, most likely I'm the wrong person to ask. I bought a box about 3 months ago and this is just the second pack of 5 I have smoked. I like them for a shorter smoke They have a nice earthy flavor and are medium strength. They tend to be a morning smoke for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

MoW Puro Authentico while blowing leaves this morning.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Eastern Standard Cakewalk 6x50 pyramide. And at more than half off and buy 3 get the 4th free at the local shop they cant be beat for a brunch and coffee smoke


----------



## tazdvl

The rest of the house is still is bed, so I went to the humidor to find something to smoke, and this little guy was calling me. This one is compliments of @Fusion from the Christmas exchange. Thank you brother!

Southern Draw - Quick Draw Connie









Creamy. It had a little spice on the back end. Not exactly pepper. The only thing disappointing was it was a quick smoke. I can usually nurse a robusto just passed an hour and a toro usually last me close to 90 minutes. I found myself nubbing this and wishing for more around the 40-45 minute mark.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Madderduro

mf cedros deluxe


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Madderduro said:


> mf cedros deluxe
> View attachment 236692


Ooooh, that looks nice... How was it? Comparison to other MF cigars?


----------



## Fusion

tazdvl said:


> The rest of the house is still is bed, so I went to the humidor to find something to smoke, and this little guy was calling me. This one is compliments of @*Fusion* from the Christmas exchange. Thank you brother!
> 
> Southern Draw - Quick Draw Connie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy. It had a little spice on the back end. Not exactly pepper. The only thing disappointing was it was a quick smoke. I can usually nurse a robusto just passed an hour and a toro usually last me close to 90 minutes. I found myself nubbing this and wishing for more around the 40-45 minute mark.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


The first lot of those i bought were the smaller petit corona which you got (4.5x44) then i had the larger short panatela (5.5x40) you need to try those. Still not a 90 minute smoke but close


----------



## Olecharlie

A 2 mile hike and a Maltide Toro Bravo Renacer


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> A 2 mile hike and a Maltide Toro Bravo Renacer


That looks like a good place to run a metal detector


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ooooh, that looks nice... How was it? Comparison to other MF cigars?


The one I had was really good...


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> A 2 mile hike and a Maltide Toro Bravo Renacer


Very cool building! Good stick also!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Sindicato Maduro and a double pour of Redbreast 12 year cask strength. I'm starting to like this vacation thing.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000

Bahia Maduro got this stick from TexaSmoke about 6mo ago. Thanks again

Edit: Wow, and just like that I hit 100post, and am now a maturing puffer fish, yay puffer puberty 

!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Madderduro

plasencia alma del campo....plasencia smokes are all top notch!


----------



## kacey

EZ third dimension for EZ Saturday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I'll join you for EZ Saturday with a Space Cadet.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Peapaw

Trying one of the Graycliff G2 Habano ROTT.

not bad, a little mild at a medium body.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rusty Nail

AJ New World.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

Life is good...


----------



## Madderduro

mi querida...been awhile since I smoked one of these...so good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak & Eden with a cup of Kona,


----------



## haegejc

LFD I got during an August HOUSTON cigar event.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Earlier today


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little Nub Dub action...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Too much football for one Cigar, time for an El Rey.


----------



## arlopez

Last night smoke. Really good!!!!









Enviado desde mi moto g(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Not bad little smoke... Happy New Year BTW.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

LA VIUDA NEGRA BLACK WIDOW. I like this cigar with some good Burbon! Bob Dylan Heavens Door, I can even see Dylan burning this stick! Very flavorful, has a really dark ash, only mild in strength;The flavor and good Burbon take up the slack.


----------



## tacket

Continuing my adventures into Cameroon - Olivia Serie G 7.0x50 while doing some assembly work and watching some football:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

@Fusion blue dot for the drive to game night.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I have time for a Short Story before bed.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> That looks like a good place to run a metal detector


Your right on that. This property joins my backyard, it was originally 250 acres and could not be sold for 99 years. Well the kids managed to change that so all but 15 acres was sold for residential housing. 15 acres divide us. As you can see it's a very old homestead farm. Pretty interesting including the family grave site. I just kinda ignore the no trespassing sign, not sure I would break out a shovel and metal detector but hey if you run the shovel I'll smoke a cigar with you! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Camacho 2013 Liberty Series. Gift from the manager of my local B&M. Great burn and draw. I swear I can taste mint on the retro Good stick.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Blending Sessions on this EZ Saturday while watching the Cowboys game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd dl,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> I have time for a Short Story before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Have you tried the Maduro version yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Have you tried the Maduro version yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't. 
I don't remember enjoying any of the Hemingway series, not that I've had a lot of them.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lfd dl,
> 
> View attachment 236736


One of my favorite smokes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Your right on that. This property joins my backyard, it was originally 250 acres and could not be sold for 99 years. Well the kids managed to change that so all but 15 acres was sold for residential housing. 15 acres divide us. As you can see it's a very old homestead farm. Pretty interesting including the family grave site. I just kinda ignore the no trespassing sign, not sure I would break out a shovel and metal detector but hey if you run the shovel I'll smoke a cigar with you! :vs_cool:


I wouldn't disturb the graves, but it's no telling at the treasures you could dig up around there. I've always been interested in metal detecting for a hobby. I'm sure I will peruse it one day.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> I haven't.
> I don't remember enjoying any of the Hemingway series, not that I've had a lot of them.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I'm not much for the standard Cameroon Hemingways, but the Maduro versions are a different story. Might be worth checking out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> LA VIUDA NEGRA BLACK WIDOW. I like this cigar with some good Burbon! Bob Dylan Heavens Door, I can even see Dylan burning this stick! Very flavorful, has a really dark ash, only mild in strength;The flavor and good Burbon take up the slack.


I was eyeballing these today......you may have put me over the edge with this post!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm not much for the standard Cameroon Hemingways, but the Maduro versions are a different story. Might be worth checking out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll definitely give them a shot.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Original release tonight....enjoying this kick in the lance stick with some over the top music! God this retro hale is something else!


















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Scotchpig

It’s electric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Ab sungrown for an after work smoke.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## GOT14U

Yum, 2016'









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Your right on that. This property joins my backyard, it was originally 250 acres and could not be sold for 99 years. Well the kids managed to change that so all but 15 acres was sold for residential housing. 15 acres divide us. As you can see it's a very old homestead farm. Pretty interesting including the family grave site. I just kinda ignore the no trespassing sign, not sure I would break out a shovel and metal detector but hey if you run the shovel I'll smoke a cigar with you! :vs_cool:


I love old graveyards. I'm an ancestry.com dork which spills into findagrave.com. If you ever have some spare time, see if that grave yard is on findagrave and if it isn't...


----------



## Peapaw

Westside Threat said:


> I love old graveyards. I'm an ancestry.com dork which spills into findagrave.com. If you ever have some spare time, see if that grave yard is on findagrave and if it isn't...


I bet I know where an old cemetery is that's not on there, well maybe it is. I can't be the only one to have noticed it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Westside Threat said:


> I love old graveyards. I'm an ancestry.com dork which spills into findagrave.com. If you ever have some spare time, see if that grave yard is on findagrave and if it isn't...


Never mind it is, lol i just found it on there.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

I got a bunch of grave yards you all don’t know about....ok so a lot of them are in my head but so what! Lmao....just joking 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

wow the last third is amazing!


GOT14U said:


> Yum, 2016'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Well I started this Blessed Leaf but things went a little sour from the start



















Tried to keep it from splitting more but decided it was better off to set it down

Now a lil La Hacienda picked up from lounge earlier this evening


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks to @TexaSmoke not sure what it is. But it wasn't to shabby!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @kacey !


----------



## msmith1986

LGC from 2014 while watching Acts of Violence with my wife and it's snowing outside. I like the Wavell and maduro better, but this is still good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Thanks @*kacey* !


Your welcome


----------



## Peapaw

Ortega Serie D









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Herencia Cubana and Guatemalan.....one eye open. Sore Hands!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Hickorynut said:


> La Herencia Cubana and Guatemalan.....one eye open. Sore Hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I saw a porta-jon when I first looked at this pic

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> I saw a porta-jon when I first looked at this pic
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You need more coffee....yes sir....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Ravens blend,


----------



## Jankjr

From this past weekend in the Blue Ridge mountains...

Añejo 888 from 2018, very good! Will bury the rest for a few years.










Oliva G courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Enjoyable everyday maduro when found on deal. Not overly complex but a great simple profile. TY Tyson!


----------



## haegejc

My first Cfed Mexican Hot Chocolate. Not the prettiest wrapper but a taste smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow Cake and Bulletproof.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I was eyeballing these today......you may have put me over the edge with this post!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I would say if you placing an order from UG then throw in a 5'vr and check it out. Everyones taste are different but we smoke a lot of the same kind of tobaccos.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> I love old graveyards. I'm an ancestry.com dork which spills into findagrave.com. If you ever have some spare time, see if that grave yard is on findagrave and if it isn't...


I will, having my Grandfather fight in the Civil War and my Dad born in 1880 I'm really getting more interested in knowing more about where my roots are. Is that spit test ancestry offers accurate and price worthy?


----------



## huffer33

Bit of ice.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

Worth the ticket price when they're running a special! And it came back confirming what i had dug up through building my family tree... A joint project with my half brother. 40% German, 30% Irish, 20% UK, with 10% mutt mixed in... Most people i know that have done it, have that 10% mutt status.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> I will, having my Grandfather fight in the Civil War and my Dad born in 1880 I'm really getting more interested in knowing more about where my roots are. Is that spit test ancestry offers accurate and price worthy?


I have a cousin on my mother's side who keeps the family tree for our entire family. On my father's side I am related to the Mormons on the Provo, UT area, and they keep excellent records as well. Based on the information from them, as well as my direct knowledge from my parents, I believed I was 25% Norwegian (grandpa immigrated), 25% Hungarian (grandma immigrated), and 50% English, Scottish, Irish, German (dad's ancestors...one that came over on the Mayflower, and a smathering of European immigrants in the 19th century.

The DNA percentages were much more accurate, but still proved the lineage as I expected. Although I primarily identify as Norwegian/Icelandic Viking because we know that my lineage leads back to Erik Thorvaldsson (Erik the Red), his father was raiding the Irish, Scottish and English coastal villages, and took a red headed concubine in Ireland. Therefore it is not surprising that my Norwegian lineage has the English isles in it.

Yes, worth the price of admission for me. It confirmed everything I already knew. Almost disappointing that I didn't find a tie to Asia, Africa, or some other part of the world, because it would have been fun to try and track down that ancestor. So, this is me, in a nutshell....









Mods, here is my NC smoke for the morning...









I really like these EPC Dark Rituals.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> I will, having my Grandfather fight in the Civil War and my Dad born in 1880 I'm really getting more interested in knowing more about where my roots are. Is that spit test ancestry offers accurate and price worthy?


Yeah, its a good starting point, especially if you don't have much of a tree to start with. Message me (or start a thread in a diff forum) if you have any questions so we don't take this one too far off track!


----------



## Westside Threat

Warped Flor Del Valle with two years on it, fantastic. Ready for some football.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## S&W

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project
Any form I fill out that asks for Ethnicity. I select "Other" and write in Indigenous *******.


----------



## crown

Mexican Hot Chocolate 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Football all day=smoking all day. White chocolate mocha from @Olecharlie I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SD Sunday Firethorn with some salmon in the smoker. This smoke surprises me, with lots of red pepper to start, but transitioned into a very smooth almost peanut buttery flavor midway. Very nice. Makes me want to go make a PB and honey sammich.


----------



## Rabidawise

CCA with iced Death Wish, at the lounge watching the Chargers and Patriots.


----------



## Fusion

I still cant believe i bought some Tats lol, been a while but i do like these


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## Edgy85

Rp special edition toro.
Really like these.
Never tried the royale, which are supposed to be better, may need to get a box one day.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Best Seller 4.5x55 Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> Football all day=smoking all day. White chocolate mocha from @Olecharlie I believe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff Platinum with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Scotchpig

Paulina Red thanks to @Dran and hard root beer watching the game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Lamenting the anniversary﻿ o﻿f the﻿ lo﻿ss o﻿f a﻿ belov﻿e﻿d p﻿et﻿.


----------



## S&W

Series G Maduro


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 is an Antonio Gimenez from the Philippines, mmmm lol not so good though i have had a few good ones from there


----------



## mpomario

A good Plasencia made triple ligero. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Westside Threat

I've been looking forward to this Bishops Blend for a while. Huge thx to @kasey for the opportunity. It's as good as I hoped it would be. Bitter chocolate, espresso, vanilla bean, sasparilla with no pepper. Spectacular.

Pairs great with the bourbon barrel Stout.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## kacey

Asylum Lobotomy for my walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Camacho Ecuador courtesy of @GOT14U and the sub $10 pass









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Aging Room M356ii. Enjoying this smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

I forgot to take a picture earlier, but I had a Las Calaveras that @mpomario sent me in the Holiday Exchange. I see why all of y'all rave about those! Thanks Mario! By far the best CH stick I've had!


----------



## Hickorynut

La Barba One and Only from 2016 I think...
Courtesy of @Gumby-cr with dark unsweet (figuratively) cocoa in my Commiefornia cup..

I've had a few LaBarba....this is right at the top...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> SD Sunday Firethorn with some salmon in the smoker. This smoke surprises me, with lots of red pepper to start, but transitioned into a very smooth almost peanut buttery flavor midway. Very nice. Makes me want to go make a PB and honey sammich.


Sounds like icky salmon. How was the SD? 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Warped Flor Del Valle with two years on it, fantastic. Ready for some football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Excellent smoke!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## vroom_vroom

Kicking off my weekend









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rondo




----------



## greasemonger

Headley Grange


----------



## tacket

Rusty Nail said:


> Lamenting the anniversary of the loss of a beloved pet.


Aww man, I feel you. Our pup pass a few weeks ago and I celebrated his life with a special stick that I'll have again a year from now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Gameday smoke










And tonight a Recluse Las Cabos


----------



## arlopez

Nice grill night outside!!!!









Enviado desde mi moto g(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

Love this stick...


----------



## sherryvan

Nothing for today. I am diagnosed with hypertension. Though I don't think it's related to smoking, I smoke less recently.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso Olancho with Ravens blend,


----------



## Peapaw

Pysko Seven Maduro from the sub $10 pass via @GOT14U.
Excellent stick.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Fusion

RP Edge for Maduro Monday


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday... It was cold and snowy, so I had the wood stove cranking out the heat ....So the stick pick was an easy one.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sindicatio Miami Edition ~

A first for me, currently under review...


----------



## huffer33

First day of the new semester.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

After work Yellow Cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo Maduro,







Trying out some Mexican coffee today.


----------



## crown

Maduro Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Best part of the day.


----------



## Fusion

BobP said:


> Best part of the day.


What is it Bob?


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project 7 and Kona!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## kacey

CFed Naughty List for this Maduro Monday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

I hate it when a student cancels last minute for their hour long drum lesson, but at least I brought company today:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CAO Brazilia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Ave Maria Divinia thanks @ForMud.

After 3+ months I'm starting to pay attention, I've noticed that I seem to prefer Maduros. Which this isn't, but....
I guess I need to pay closer attention.

I'm slow on the uptake, Okay?









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## S&W

I think I've got it figured out @Peapaw I only like the cigars that have fire on one end and smoke comes out the other


----------



## SLOANER

Avo this evening with a cup of kafie 1901 hinduran hitting the spot.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

S&W said:


> I think I've got it figured out @Peapaw I only like the cigars that have fire on one end and smoke comes out the other


That'll do.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Few today while on the road


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oliva Cain F Habano: wasn't sure how a ligero puro would suit me, but I'm loving it so far. Intense and flavorful, and an outstanding burn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oliva Cain F Habano: wasn't sure how a ligero puro would suit me, but I'm loving it so far. Intense and flavorful, and an outstanding burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had the Maduro?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Have you had the Maduro?


I have not. This is my first Cain, courtesy of @cjmmm47 in a trade. Considering how much I'm enjoying this one, I plan on picking up a Cain sampler here soon, or at least some random sticks from a B/M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I have not. This is my first Cain, courtesy of @cjmmm47 in a trade. Considering how much I'm enjoying this one, I plan on picking up a Cain sampler here soon, or at least some random sticks from a B/M.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot me your address, I'll send you one.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Shoot me your address, I'll send you one.


Ha, can't pass up on that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Rabidawise said:


> Shoot me your address, I'll send you one.


Ha ha - you said one and he bought it !

La Palina Blue - the 2018 TAA and it is fantastic


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

WNYTony said:


> Ha ha - you said one and he bought it !
> 
> La Palina Blue - the 2018 TAA and it is fantastic


Ahhh, I have a feeling that there might be some inevitable hitchhikers, but I figure I can always burn them to keep them away from the main prize. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> Ha ha - you said one and he bought it !
> 
> La Palina Blue - the 2018 TAA and it is fantastic


Haven't we all been there? I learned from my mistake from @JtAv8tor. It's only fair that I pass on my knowledge when I'm able!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## BobP

Fusion said:


> What is it Bob?


Illusione Rex, never heard of them before, glad I tried one. Good little stick, I might add.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oliva Cain F Habano: wasn't sure how a ligero puro would suit me, but I'm loving it so far. Intense and flavorful, and an outstanding burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kitty looks like he needs a root beer!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and a Mexican medium roast,


----------



## Peapaw

Cle Prieto from @LeatherNeck









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

La Aurora Para Japón from @Gumby. Pretty good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> Illusione Rex, never heard of them before, glad I tried one. Good little stick, I might add.


They are good! Nice find

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> They are good! Nice find
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I have to get my act together, I want to grab a bundle, but I am running low on space. I am not show how "limited" of a production they actually are.


----------



## huffer33

Going to be sideways thanks to Tapatalk thinking it's an adult image.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

A companion for the drive to the VA clinic for routine checks. Took the big fancy label off and was surprised by a small fancy label! Think i like the small one better!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> I have to get my act together, I want to grab a bundle, but I am running low on space. I am not show how "limited" of a production they actually are.


I think once a year.....it was made for his lawyer and has morphed into a stick a lot of people like. Rex is the lawyers name....lol...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

That's more like it. 
Black Works Studio Killer Bee.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

T.k.i.d.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mexican Hot Chocolate ~


----------



## Fusion

Series P


----------



## Hickorynut

Sometimes conference calls are ok....










Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## ForMud

Haven't had a Nub in a long time....And it was a Mon.....So, Nub it was.


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions. Another one that likes to self destruct but hopefully the modus glue will hold up.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

Another sick of of my @craig_o Tupper. It's raining, so I've had some burn issues. It's also I little tight. All in all, I've been puffing more often than usual, so it's been a fight between being warm and relighting it. Otherwise, it's been a decent tasting stick. 









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Dran

My Bin no. 1 exploded too ... Should've given it a little spritz of dw

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~ Homemade Pecan Brownies & Milk


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed Whipped Cream ~ Homemade Pecan Brownies & Milk


Well that looks stoopid good!:vs_OMG:


----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley Prensado Lost Art










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I have not. This is my first Cain, courtesy of @cjmmm47 in a trade. Considering how much I'm enjoying this one, I plan on picking up a Cain sampler here soon, or at least some random sticks from a B/M.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard great things about them as well... But havnt had my first Cain either.... Anything you can compare it too for reference?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Nice eve for a LGC serie R maddy and red brass knuckles while the wife finishes up preparing dinner.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Heard great things about them as well... But havnt had my first Cain either.... Anything you can compare it too for reference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hmmm, closest reference point I can think of would be La Flor Dominicana's Double Ligero line. The LFDs seemed stronger, but less complex than the Cain. Take it with a grain of salt, though; wrapper can make a large difference sometimes, and the Cain I had was a habano wrapper.

In general, ligero tends to be a boot-in-the-ass kind of tobacco. It's generally used somewhat sparingly in some blends to add some ooomph; but when the entire cigar is ligero, it is quite unique. Powerful, intense, not overly complex, but can be yummy.

Cheers!


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmmm, closest reference point I can think of would be La Flor Dominicana's Double Ligero line. The LFDs seemed stronger, but less complex than the Cain. Take it with a grain of salt, though; wrapper can make a large difference sometimes, and the Cain I had was a habano wrapper.
> 
> In general, ligero tends to be a boot-in-the-ass kind of tobacco. It's generally used somewhat sparingly in some blends to add some ooomph; but when the entire cigar is ligero, it is quite unique. Powerful, intense, not overly complex, but can be yummy.
> 
> Cheers!


Very nice! Thanks for the insight. I have a couple of the lfd doubles in my inventory and really enjoy them. Wil have to try a Cain soon.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

ForMud said:


> Haven't had a Nub in a long time....And it was a Mon.....So, Nub it was.
> 
> View attachment 236936


Love those.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Green Hornet from @GOT14U in the sub10 pass with some Weller antique. A good, STRONG pair. 
Thanks, Jerod


----------



## PanzaVerde

Today has been a good day. Warped Lirio Rojo with the wife in the garage.


----------



## mpomario

Illusione Fume d'Amore. The lack of ligero in these is interesting. Just Viso and Seco. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I wanted to like this stick, but it was just sort of "meh" overall. Not a bad smoke, but not really good, either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Green Hornet from @GOT14U in the sub10 pass with some Weller antique. A good, STRONG pair.
> Thanks, Jerod


Glad you liked it man!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Burning down a ninjabread man and shopping for truck parts.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rondo

Still $90 shipped from Holts.


----------



## Rabidawise

vroom_vroom said:


> Burning down a ninjabread man and shopping for truck parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


Love the ashtray! Did you make it?


----------



## vroom_vroom

Rabidawise said:


> Love the ashtray! Did you make it?


I wish! It's very nice, and a hand made piece. The wife says knottycreations17 on Etsy is where she got it. Was a Christmas gift from my wife.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## vroom_vroom

Killing time before dinner so I went for a second helping! First one I have had, like it better than the #1s










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Westside Threat

huffer33 said:


> Blending sessions. Another one that likes to self destruct but hopefully the modus glue will hold up.
> View attachment 236938
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I had a run of bad shipments where all the blending sessions were beat up. Wonder if they went through a rough patch with a roller, all my shipments have been great since then. My most recent order had 6x56 dark wrapper that CLEARLY is Knife Fight which I'm excited about.


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black Cazadore for Tat Tuesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

BLTC Deliverance (Porcelain) Conny ~

My first one of these. Got it in a trade from my bud @TexaSmoke

Excellent stick, thanks brother...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

AB Prensado









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CH La Imperiosa Magicos to wake me up this morning :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with an Mexican Altria,


----------



## haegejc

Yellow Cake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Westside Threat said:


> I had a run of bad shipments where all the blending sessions were beat up. Wonder if they went through a rough patch with a roller, all my shipments have been great since then. My most recent order had 6x56 dark wrapper that CLEARLY is Knife Fight which I'm excited about.


Nice. I think it's just luck of the draw. This has been my only batch and four or five of them had this stupidly thin wrapper. I think this was the last one. Of course culling them out has given me a bad impression because I haven't gotten to the other ones.

This morning's smoke...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W

mpomario said:


> Illusione Fume d'Amore. The lack of ligero in these is interesting. Just Viso and Seco.
> View attachment 236946
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


CP sent me a fiver of those instead of the the Rothschilds I ordered. Glad it worked out that I could keep them. The one I smoked ROTT was pretty good.


----------



## greasemonger

Missed Tatuesday, but a La Riqueza this morning.


----------



## Peapaw

Don Pepin Garcia Original









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Fusion

Big Payback day


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Cocoa


----------



## tazdvl

Last one of these in the humidor. Not bad sticks....just not quite in my wheel house.

AB Prensado









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## ForMud

Caldwell, Midnight Express...I just had to give one a try, only been sitting a week or two. Not bad, can't wait to see what they'll be like after some time on them.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Caldwell, Midnight Express...I just had to give one a try, only been sitting a week or two. Not bad, can't wait to see what they'll be like after some time on them.
> 
> View attachment 236980


I had high hopes for those but they seemed to be a bit light for me.....curious what you think

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I wanted to like this stick, but it was just sort of "meh" overall. Not a bad smoke, but not really good, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a soft spot for those. It was one of the first sticks I really liked taste wise......Now When I smoke one, you're right "meh" is a good description.


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> I had high hopes for those but they seemed to be a bit light for me.....curious what you think
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You're right about it being on the light-med side. Going to be a good morning smoke for me. The burn/draw was spot on.


----------



## tazdvl

ForMud said:


> Caldwell, Midnight Express...I just had to give one a try, only been sitting a week or two. Not bad, can't wait to see what they'll be like after some time on them.
> 
> View attachment 236980





GOT14U said:


> I had high hopes for those but they seemed to be a bit light for me.....curious what you think
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Last month I smoked one with 6 months rest, and the flavor profile was right up my alley, but I agree with @GOT14U, they are a little light. It's definitely on the repeat list for me, though.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

First Serino for me... I like it.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ForMud said:


> I have a soft spot for those. It was one of the first sticks I really liked taste wise......Now When I smoke one, you're right "meh" is a good description.


It was impeccably made, smoked decently enough; just was completely outside of what I enjoy in a cigar flavor-wise. Have to try to find out, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


>


I think there's a squirrel to the left outside the window.....


----------



## BobP

Ave Maria for the ride home, wasn't bad, until it wouldn't stay lit for some reason....


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> I think there's a squirrel to the left outside the window.....


Lol, your probably right.. all kinds of critters to get the cats attention out here


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel perfecto with a cup of EZ's Raven blend,


----------



## crown

Miami Cigar has announced that they're bringing these back if anyone is interested. I was all about them when I started smoking 13 years ago. When they're good they're good but they're hit and miss unfortunately.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## haegejc

Dunbarton Mi Querida Churchill These never disappoint. And look no feet in the pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Big thanks to @WNYTony for the inspiration to pick these up. Mighty tasty Sam Leccia White while walking the pooch...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Mbombay Oscuro compliments of @WNYTony, killer stick brother!


----------



## Olecharlie

Jeremy Jack EL CHAPO, Powerful short and fat, not an empty stomach smoke so I opened a Root Beer! Cayenne Pepper bomb starting out, leather, earth, spice! Nice indeed!! @GOT14U I believe you like this smoke, its a winner.

Wrapper - Corojo
Binder - Nicaragua
Filler - Nicaragua


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Dunbarton Mi Querida Churchill These never disappoint. And look no feet in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao......great stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Jeremy Jack EL CHAPO, Powerful short and fat, not an empty stomach smoke so I opened a Root Beer! Cayenne Pepper bomb starting out, leather, earth, spice! Nice indeed!! @GOT14U I believe you like this smoke, its a winner.
> 
> Wrapper - Corojo
> 
> Binder - Nicaragua
> 
> Filler - Nicaragua


Yes sir! Those are great sticks. And they are from a Wyoming company! Try out their jj23 and labula or however you spell it....the band is a silver dragon fly....good sticks

Now I decided on this power house of a stick tonight. WOW is all I have to say! Get some








Smoke while supervising and getting as much down as a one armed man can! This will be my house for the next two years! Yikes! But well worth it in the end!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion

A Home Roll for round 2


----------



## GOT14U

look at that ash! nice one brutha


Fusion said:


> A Home Roll for round 2


----------



## GOT14U

Trying to abide tonight! Staying with the James Brown theme tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

Fallen Angel Toro


----------



## mpomario

tazdvl said:


> Last one of these in the humidor. Not bad sticks....just not quite in my wheel house.
> 
> AB Prensado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


I have one last one of those too and they are probably one of the only ABs I've had didn't like much. Been resting about a year and have been thinking about revisiting. I heard the original blend was great.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

These are great. RP gets a bad rap sometimes. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

First one for me I do believe.....not to shabby fellas!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Trying the Miami


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Hickorynut

Big ol' helping of #ThriftyThursday

RB Genesis Habano and Guatemalan









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Vault with coffee from Mexico,







#thriftythursday


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Mike2147

B&M had some short story Maduro so I grabbed a couple singles.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Stopped by the local shop this morning.


----------



## Edgy85

My favourite size of cigar. Delicious full body. Love this So far!
I can see myself becoming a drew estate fanboy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Peapaw

Diesel Uncut d. Ct from @LeatherNeck. 
Pretty good









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

About 8 months rest on these and they are wonderful. Perfect draw. Perfect burn line. Definitely on my repeat list. 









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Jankjr

Smoking at the local lounge with some cool cats!


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


>


Let us know how these are mate.
Really interested to know 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of EZ's Raven,


----------



## tacket

Currently smoking the last of these that I have. Been enjoying the smaller RG sticks I have as of late. H Upmann Vintage Cameroon 5.5 x 44 with about 3 months on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I believe this qualifies as Thrifty.

Got some unexpected white stuff today.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Tulse

Didn't care for these much at first. Too much perfume. But this one has none of that. Hope the rest follow.


----------



## Rondo

All My eXs


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> Let us know how these are mate.
> Really interested to know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I like it better than the T-52 and the #9 but I believe its one of @Olecharlie 's favorites. He could probably tell you more about it than I could.


----------



## ScottyB

Working my way through the RoMa line.


----------



## Ewood

Thrifty Thursday? Nahhh expensive Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> Let us know how these are mate.
> Really interested to know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


One of my favorite cigars, medium strength, full in body, tons of smoke productionWon the Nub contest with it pictured below.


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorite cigars, medium strength, full in body, tons of smoke productionWon the Nub contest with it pictured below.


Nice!
Need to try them.
That is a nub and a half. No wonder you won, lips must still be blistered.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Liga Privada No 9 Toro. Lots of smoke and flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Aroma and a cup of Black honey processed Honduran by coffee hunters









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Jimenez Ecuador torpedo paired with a Stella. (My friend’s cocktail was just more photogenic) Mellower than last week’s San Andres, but just as good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hard to beat Papas Fritas, I managed to delete the pic before posting. I should have majored in computer science and electrical engineering, NOT! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## msmith1986

Tues, We'd, and Thurs nights. Smithdale Maduro right now for #ThriftyThursday






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorite cigars, medium strength, full in body, tons of smoke productionWon the Nub contest with it pictured below.


Lol &#128514;


----------



## PanzaVerde

Not a bad stick with 6 months rest. The only issue is the ring gauge. Not a big fan of the larger gauges.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Mr. Brownstone; a rather yummy little tagalong from @Elizabeth10 in the Kinksdale pass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SLOANER said:


> Aroma and a cup of Black honey processed Honduran by coffee hunters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I just saw an ad for honey processed today.......might gonna have to try some.....


----------



## Westside Threat

Almost Friday...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Gibralter from Caldwell tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## JtAv8tor

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Cubana Core and Mexican Coffee,


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


What did you think of those?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Crappy weather inbound and a busy afternoon...time for one today....

Nomad SA17 and Iron Bean Integrity









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Crappy weather inbound and a busy afternoon...time for one today....
> 
> Nomad SA17 and Iron Bean Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Those are good sticks! Enjoy the weather bud....still a bit cold here at 67 today

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## LeatherNeck

It's a @Fusion Friday for me this morning. Green dot from 6/18; great morning stick Colin.


----------



## cjmmm47

Celebrating my oldest's 16th birthday this morning with an Anejo and a nice lady...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Had a single in the humidor.
Thank God I bought a box of 20 as a random buy as this is very nice.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Edgy85 said:


> Had a single in the humidor.
> Thank God I bought a box of 20 as a random buy as this is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'll smoke one and like it a lot, the next one not so much, then the next is really good again.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Perdomo 20th Anniversary from one of youse guys, too lazy to look up who, but thank you.










Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Peapaw said:


> I'll smoke one and like it a lot, the next one not so much, then the next is really good again.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


So iv got 10 good cigars out of box of 20 is what you're saying haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Edgy85 said:


> So iv got 10 good cigars out of box of 20 is what you're saying haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeah, send me the bad half for proper disposal. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Peapaw said:


> Yeah, send me the bad half for proper disposal.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Haha I will only be able to pick out the bad ones by lighting them first...otherwise I would have been happy to 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday at Serious. Don Carlos Reserva to the rescue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> It's a @*Fusion* Friday for me this morning. Green dot from 6/18; great morning stick Colin.


Lol, i feel my blends have got so much better even though its not that long ago, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## tazdvl

Power window regulator problems. At least Chevy made them easy to replace in the 2002 Avalanche.

UC Maduro. Good for all occasions!









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## ForMud

Got two from yesterday.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just got back from a friends funeral... I need a smoke.

LA Barba Ricochet ~


----------



## SLOANER

1st Mr. Brownstone. Enjoying so far....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

ForMud said:


> Got two from yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 237086
> 
> 
> View attachment 237088


You like the black label? I do! Stashed several 10ers from cpage for a song.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Trying to maintain my composure before the impending snow apocalypse.


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. LFD Double Ligero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## BOSSTANK

That was my first LA Barba Ricochet...on the final 3rd now. This is a pretty good stick imo


----------



## Mike2147

I was expecting more from this one...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Mr. Brownstone; a rather yummy little tagalong from @Elizabeth10 in the Kinksdale pass.


That one came from Dran.  As did the one I have sitting in my humi. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oh, my mistake! It was quite yummy, though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Stopped in to Outlaw and tried one of their house sticks (Gunslinger Wild West). All they had it in was a churchhill (I usually smoke Toros or Robustos).... the first 3rd seemed to have a poor draw; I'd have to puff a couple times before the draw to get any smoke. After that it smoked completely normally - maybe because it's so long and I ain't used to puffing that hard.... Good flavor in a medium smoke at a reasonable price.


----------



## kacey

AF Opus X 20th Aniversary for this Fuentes Friday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend anc Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

AF Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

By the smell of things.... Not too sure I'm going to enjoy this... But gonna give it a spin..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

SLOANER said:


> By the smell of things.... Not too sure I'm going to enjoy this... But gonna give it a spin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your Brave

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Good smoke, but I like the regular V better.


----------



## SLOANER

kacey said:


> Your Brave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Not too bad actually... The heavy smoked wood Aroma preflight is rather subtle in the taste.... Not my favorite by any means but I havnt tossed it either....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> Good smoke, but I like the regular V better.


It always seemed odd to me that the Melanios wear the "Serie V" line name, as they seem to have completely different flavor profiles. I enjoy each, for different reasons, but they definitely aren't overly similar.


----------



## UBC03

kacey said:


> Your Brave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'll stick with licking my smoker.. it's cheaper

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

ScottyB said:


> Good smoke, but I like the regular V better.


Really? My fave cigar.
For anyone that has a box, take out the inside tray there is a boveda pack included. You're welcome 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Quick one tonight.


----------



## SLOANER

Back to our regular scheduled program.... This a a tasty lil jam! Aj Fernandez Friday,
Last call....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

UBC03 said:


> I'll stick with licking my smoker.. it's cheaper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Agreed.... When it's a gift it shifts the mindset a bit... Would never buy one myself..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inquiring minds want to know?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Leche de Mama, Mothers Milk Indeed. Nice mild- medium cigar with notes of cream, leather, nuts and mild pepper. Perfect burn line, no relights without much rest its a decent stick. Not on my top 10 list but a good smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Leche de Mama, Mothers Milk Indeed. Nice mild- medium cigar with notes of cream, leather, nuts and mild pepper. Perfect burn line, no relights without much rest its a decent stick. Not on my top 10 list but a good smoke.


Good to know, I was so on the fence about those....sorry but glad that it's not a top ten from you. I'd have to kick myself repeatedly if it was.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one from Mario I've been hiding since March. Perhaps it's time for it to meet its demise...just to confirm the review, and to see what 10+ months have done with it.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Underground Cowboy. About two years old. Courtesy of @mrolland5000. Wherever you are brother, thanks for the great smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

Also courtesy of @mrolland5500 thanks bossman! #hellyeah


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

greasemonger said:


> also courtesy of @mrolland5500 thanks bossman! #hellyeah


#hellyeah, lol


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my part of hell!


Hahahaha, classic:vs_laugh:


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

TGIF









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Four Kicks Robusto


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Cain Maduro, courtesy of @Rabidawise; I just couldn't wait to smoke one of these...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Right before I ripped the band off. After the band got off it forgot it is a cigar at a $18 price point and became a $1 cigar. Had to stop. First half was good though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Cain Maduro, courtesy of @Rabidawise; I just couldn't wait to smoke one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And? What did you think?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PanzaVerde

Tabernacle. Now this is a nice stick and right up my alley. Smooth and flavorful.


----------



## WNYTony

Headley Grange Black Lab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red Label with a Mexican med roast,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> And? What did you think?


I was quite impressed; same strength and boldness as the habano version, but that yummy maduro twist! Thanks for sending it my way, Brian!


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I was quite impressed; same strength and boldness as the habano version, but that yummy maduro twist! Thanks for sending it my way, Brian!


No problem Nate! Glad you enjoyed it! Now you've gotta catch the next deal at Holt's!


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label before the days chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A little time to burn this morning....nice and quit. A bit of Coffee Fools house expresso and a Money To Burn to start the day! Man about halfway through this thing becomes a top drawer smoke!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my part of hell!


That's my Bud right there! HELLYEAH!


----------



## Olecharlie

Aganorsa Leaf Signature Selection and Full Throttle Bulletproof Mentalist!

Wrapper: Nicaraguan Rosado Claro Corojo ’99 (Jalapa)
Binder: Nicaraguan Corojo ’99
Filler: Nicaragua Criollo ’98, Corojo ’99, Medio Tiempo
Size: 6 x 44 Corona Gorda
Strength: Medium/Full

Loaded with flavors!


----------



## SilkyJ

Makin Bacon for breakfast today. Thanks @cracker1397 good smoke so far.


----------



## tazdvl

I'm not usually a Diesel fan. But it was starting at me from the travel Pelican humidor this morning.








Not too bad with a years rest. It has definitely mellowed a bit.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Rabidawise

tazdvl said:


> I'm not usually a Diesel fan. But it was starting at me from the travel Pelican humidor this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad with a years rest. It has definitely mellowed a bit.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Nice! Love the sticker too!


----------



## Madderduro

curivari ciclope...time to sit back and watch the snow fall


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> curivari ciclope...time to sit back and watch the snow fall
> View attachment 237174


Now that sounds like a perfect relaxing time....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Aganorsa Leaf Signature Selection and Full Throttle Bulletproof Mentalist!
> 
> Wrapper: Nicaraguan Rosado Claro Corojo '99 (Jalapa)
> 
> Binder: Nicaraguan Corojo '99
> 
> Filler: Nicaragua Criollo '98, Corojo '99, Medio Tiempo
> 
> Size: 6 x 44 Corona Gorda
> 
> Strength: Medium/Full
> 
> Loaded with flavors!


I love this cigar....what did you think?

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I love this cigar....what did you think?
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Luv it in that Vitola, only had one but looking to get some more.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Luv it in that Vitola, only had one but looking to get some more.


I agree, the Corona Gorda seems to be a really good match...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

First dance with the regular V, hopefully the one i got from @Hnemes, as the one from Nate is still in recovery mode!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Milder than I expected, but excellent flavors - good daytime smoke.


----------



## Rabidawise

MmmmmmMatilde Oscura


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


>


How was it ?? Mine should be delivered today from SBC. Can't wait to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse and some Port.


----------



## kacey

EZ Brass Knuckels Red for my morning walk and EZ Saturday.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> How was it ?? Mine should be delivered today from SBC. Can't wait to try them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was ok, didn't wow me or anything. It was ROTT though, probably be better with some rest.


----------



## SLOANER

Not a huge fan of the ring size. No pun intended. Had high hopes as it Had come highly recommended. Pretty great flavor, but couldn't get past the continuous uneven burn touch ups and wrapper falling to pieces half way through. Time to go Find a redeemer in the stash...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chilling in the garage hiding from the cold and tornado force winds...

CFed Whipped Cream ~ & Star Trek :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

Smoking great at 39 degrees.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Firethorn while grilling some hotdogs for the kids before this storm gets here. As much of a Southern Draw fan as I am, for some reason I hadn't tried this one until now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

.45 ACP, about two years old
Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner
It's groovy, as the kids like to say


----------



## haegejc

Don Pepin Garcia Original










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

From earlier today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Chilling in the garage hiding from the cold and tornado force winds...
> 
> CFed Whipped Cream ~ & Star Trek :vs_cool:


Lol...that sounds like a regular day in Wyoming. Stay safe!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MattT

A little something to warm me up on this cold afternoon.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacombs and UFC! God I'm glad I hoarded these!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Fresh off my weekly double back and into a Alec Bradley sun grown, and a reallly big glass of crown.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rondo

My last JSK Red Knight from the @WABOOM bomb.








Thanks again Casey:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

A little pie!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

MattT said:


> A little something to warm me up on this cold afternoon.
> View attachment 237228
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Water is not gonna keep you warm!!! Lol

What did you think of that guy?

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> A little pie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Definitely a top release of EZ! Wow!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

The Tabernacle. So good The wind has calmed down just enough to have a smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> My last JSK Red Knight from the @WABOOM bomb.
> 
> View attachment 237244
> 
> 
> Thanks again Casey:vs_cool:


Yeah buddy! You're very welcome.


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> The Tabernacle. So good The wind has calmed down just enough to have a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're braver than me, too cold for me tonight! That stick is on my bucket list, what's it like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

$hitty pic but actually a good stick....Pistoff Kristoff!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Joya Silver


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 237246


Killer smoke!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## arlopez

Te Amo Nicaragua Blend









Enviado desde mi moto g(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Johnny O 1966 Roy 2017 cigar courtesy of @GOT14U









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

vroom_vroom said:


> Water is not gonna keep you warm!!! Lol
> 
> What did you think of that guy?
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


I bought one at my local cigar bar and went back to buy more. Its a damn good smoke IMHO. Good spice throughout, and I swear I get tastes of orange every once in a while. A loose open draw and an excellent burn. I'd say it's on the medium to full side. Checks all the boxes for my preferences. The room note on this thing is really strong too. The only thing it doesn't do is hold a long ash very well. The taste is pretty consistent throughout.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Flores Y Rodriguez Tamboril from @CRenshaw86









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Friday afternoon with a Breakfast Stout.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Johnny O 1966 Roy 2017 cigar courtesy of @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't think that was from me bud.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with my coffee from Mexico,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Whiskey Row and spiked Joe....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> I don't think that was from me bud.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Thats from me. Bodyguard in the boutique pass


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Herrera Esteli Habano Toro Especial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I've smoked quite a few of this particular viaje but this one must've had some serious age judging by the cello...cigar smelled like it had been dipped in apple cider vinegar!!! packed full of strong citrus notes...viaje never disappoints


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Thats from me. Bodyguard in the boutique pass


That was my guess. The swanky label is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one ready....just need to find an entire afternoon to devote to it...lol...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Pandyboy

Joya Cabinetta on Friday. Hardly smoked since Christmas but getting back on it now.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I've got one ready....just need to find an entire afternoon to devote to it...lol...
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


This is a 4.5 x 42 nice little bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

New in my top 3. Maybe #1. Outstanding smoke is a complete understatement! Isabela shapeshifter 6.5x42. Mind blown...


----------



## S&W

Morning smoke


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> New in my top 3. Maybe #1. Outstanding smoke is a complete understatement! Isabela shapeshifter 6.5x42. Mind blown...


Sounds pretty hard to get. Also sounds like another release of them is coming but after that maybe nothing....your pic makes the wrapper look so light? Was that the flash or the real color?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Sounds pretty hard to get. Also sounds like another release of them is coming but after that maybe nothing....your pic makes the wrapper look so light? Was that the flash or the real color?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


No flash used. Its light, but has the maduro stripe. They have several other varieties that are regular production, mostly barber pole. Someone somewhere said it has a sweet tip, but I didn't notice at all. I wanted to try one of the 5er I ordered before I put it in the pass. Just ordered 10 more before I posted lol (greedy me). I wouldn't normally say this but katman's review was dead on. I nubbed it till my lips burned.

Another small brand I've been wanting to try is JNV

Edit: it does look light in the picture, and is CT, but theres a glare making it look lighter than it really is.


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista. Had a bit of a tunneling at the star of the second third but corrected itself










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

This is hitting the spot...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Staying put today, weather is horrendous. Cleaning the garage, going to try to get at least another one in today.


----------



## BobP

greasemonger said:


> New in my top 3. Maybe #1. Outstanding smoke is a complete understatement! Isabela shapeshifter 6.5x42. Mind blown...


Well, I told my wife I wasn't going to be buying anything else in the near future. Then I read this, how could I not order these now?


----------



## greasemonger

BobP said:


> Well, I told my wife I wasn't going to be buying anything else in the near future. Then I read this, how could I not order these now?


Here's a better pic of the remainder of my first order. They threw in a little body guard. I also had a freeze going, but have had to make a couple minor alterations to that plan for some more obscure items.


----------



## TxColt

greasemonger said:


> Here's a better pic of the remainder of my first order. They threw in a little body guard. I also had a freeze going, but have had to make a couple minor alterations to that plan for some more obscure items.


There goes my buying freeze as well. Can't resist with an endorsement like that!


----------



## mpomario

Still love these. Found these around the same time I found the New World. Both are still favorites. The box was already pretty well rested when I got it too. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> New in my top 3. Maybe #1. Outstanding smoke is a complete understatement! Isabela shapeshifter 6.5x42. Mind blown...


I'm a sucker for new cigars, just placed an order. Free shipping over $50! I like free shipping and stickers.


----------



## Olecharlie

Was able to squeeze another one in today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Goldie,


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Was able to squeeze another one in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that was tough and pained you. Way to take one for the team! 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Ewood

Also had one of these today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Bout to test this lil guy out. Esteban did a great job with the Brownstone, hoping we have another winner to add to the lineup.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Bout to test this lil guy out. Esteban did a great job with the Brownstone, hoping we have another winner to add to the lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Every time I see one of these it makes me wonder if the hellcat is genetically linked somehow to the chupacabra... :vs_laugh:

On a serious note, I've been curious about those, as well. The Brownstone I had was definitely decent.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Silver and Kona with a big ol' Moon risin'
















Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> Also had one of these today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts????


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> Thoughts????


I think katman was taking shots at Ezra in his review which was hilarious. These were great, nubbed it. But there was a part where it was a bit flat - right before the band. Great after it and before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

First time smoking an EZ and in this instance in the form of a shaggy footed Blending Session from @TexaSmoke. One of the most gorgeously oily wrappers I've seen. Draw and ash were a little loose and the burn was a bit wonky but flavors and aroma were dope! May have to jump on this EZ train and try some of their production blends. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> I think katman was taking shots at Ezra in his review which was hilarious. These were great, nubbed it. But there was a part where it was a bit flat - right before the band. Great after it and before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well good, cause I knew these sharks would smell blood, and wanted to be sure I wasn't in some lucid dream or something lol.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Paul Garmirian 20


----------



## S&W

Mellow Sunday afternoon smoke


----------



## Scotchpig

Short & Fat. Thanks @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Shade Gran Toro. I can not remember the last time I had one of these. This has to have a year + on it. Very taste.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> Short & Fat. Thanks @Dran
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And old! Sold as 2011's from a reputable Puff trader!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Short, fat and old. Hmmm

Thanks Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Short fat and young! Between the lines.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Scotchpig said:


> Short & Fat. Thanks @Dran
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good with some age. Love that shape too


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Thanks again @Wallbright


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jfr


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Only three words will suffice: Ho. Lee. S**t.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Leg was unhappy to day so I stayed on my butt for the most part.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Only three words will suffice: Ho. Lee. S**t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to agree.


----------



## PanzaVerde

It's been a rough month with my little girl passing but even with mixed emotions we have something to celebrate tonight. Looks like we are pregnant.


----------



## Scotchpig

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some Morphine earlier from a fiver Mario sent me a year and a half ago. They picked up a little cedar from aging. Still awesome. 
Now looking for what to smoke before bed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> It's been a rough month with my little girl passing but even with mixed emotions we have something to celebrate tonight. Looks like we are pregnant.


Good to hear!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

CLE Priesto for the Lunar eclipse









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

No blood moon here so far. So having a Trinidad Habana Reserve Short Belicoso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

PanzaVerde said:


> It's been a rough month with my little girl passing but even with mixed emotions we have something to celebrate tonight. Looks like we are pregnant.


Congrats man! With all that has happened, good news is big.


----------



## WNYTony

Roma Craft Firecracker during the early game










My last Las Calaveras '14 for the late game. This will always be the best Las Calaveras release @GOT14U


----------



## dumbell78

Much needed after those games today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Series O with some Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Peapaw

The last couple of days have tried to kick me in the butt, I decided to punch back.

Punch Diablo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Roma Craft Firecracker during the early game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Las Calaveras '14 for the late game. This will always be the best Las Calaveras release @GOT14U


I think you should send me all your 17's 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Very tasty stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty list Maduro and Iron Bean Integrity for #MaduroMonday









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## PanzaVerde

tacket said:


> Congrats man! With all that has happened, good news is big.


Thank man. Yes it's definitely nice to have some news like that.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Back is messed up from shoveling for an hour yesterday so it's a do nothing day. It's 20 below today with the wind chill too.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> It's been a rough month with my little girl passing but even with mixed emotions we have something to celebrate tonight. Looks like we are pregnant.


CONGRATS!!!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BobP

I bought a bundle of these last spring for yardgars, surprisingly they actually improved quite a bit over time. Maybe they were designed to be enjoyed at -5 degrees?


----------



## ForMud

Always saw the taste "cream" used in descriptions, never really tasted it till now. Nomad Connecticut Fuerte. Not a big fan of Conns, but just felt like one this AM.....Creamy


----------



## Rondo

Mexican HC


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Back is messed up from shoveling for an hour yesterday so it's a do nothing day. It's 20 below today with the wind chill too.


Well that's an appropriate place name.....PAINesville. Here's hoping you don't live in PAIN long!


----------



## huffer33

Finally settled down a bit... The wind was howling last night.

I don't find these to be as mild as some have recently said. I've had a few and they seemed to me to be on the full side of medium. Maybe different batches and all that.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

Rest has done these nice.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Tried out another vitola of CCA, courtesy of @Rabidawise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A well aged purchase from @Ewood, thank you brother


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

L40 on this beautiful Northwest day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Puro D'ore with a cup of Kona,


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Some Morphine earlier from a fiver Mario sent me a year and a half ago. They picked up a little cedar from aging. Still awesome.
> Now looking for what to smoke before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I had morphine once.......... when I had a stuck kidney stone. That was some good stuff.

Oh and the morphine smoke is dang good also.


----------



## kacey

El Borracho courtesy of @GOT14U and his boutique box pass.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

ForMud said:


> Always saw the taste "cream" used in descriptions, never really tasted it till now. Nomad Connecticut Fuerte. Not a big fan of Conns, but just felt like one this AM.....Creamy
> 
> View attachment 237336


I consider cream a mouthfeel. The thicker the smoke and the more creamy the smoke is, the more it fits that definition.


----------



## haegejc

Todos Las Dias toro. This is now on my box wish list!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> El Borracho courtesy of @GOT14U and his boutique box pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


How did you like it?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Todos Las Dias toro. This is now on my box wish list!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

A balmy 6° outside with the heat cranked!


----------



## GOT14U

Getting a bit wavy....but still tasting great after 1.5 years rest....it might be this burn but I'm thinking 8 months was their sweet spot!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Quick Parodi in the car. It's warmer now than it was earlier today.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Rabidawise

BLTC Deliverance Nocturn

The oddest shaped cigar that I've smoked. Tried a V cut first, not near enough draw, so I just straight cut it. Thanks for the smoke @BKurt!


----------



## GOT14U

Yes! The great 2017 LC!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> BLTC Deliverance Nocturn
> 
> The oddest shaped cigar that I've smoked. Tried a V cut first, not near enough draw, so I just straight cut it. Thanks for the smoke @BKurt!


Those are so damn good right now! And yes, definitely a straight cut!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> Those are so damn good right now! And yes, definitely a straight cut!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


The straight cut and a little work with a tool and it's smoking like a dream! Not as strong (so far) as I would've guessed. Tasty though!


----------



## Rondo

Salvation
Clean tobacco and cinnamon.


----------



## Ewood

These refuse to disappoint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Doesn't feel like Miami, but one can dream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Camacho LegendArio big bertha before bed last night. Now to find something for tonight.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Doing a little Tennessee Waltz tonight


----------



## vroom_vroom

Knocked out all my errands, made two apple pies and got a roast on the slow cooker! Time to relax, another sun grown for tonight.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Rabidawise

vroom_vroom said:


> Knocked out all my errands, made two apple pies and got a roast on the slow cooker! Time to relax, another sun grown for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


Man I love that ashtray! Oh, and the smoke looks good too! I'm definitely going to incorporate that into my next round of builds!


----------



## msmith1986

Black gold and a cup of black gold. Good combo.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Draw started off horrible but improved greatly just before halfway.


----------



## greasemonger

Petite 1922


----------



## BOSSTANK

Matilde Renacer from a trade with @TexaSmoke

Very good stick. My first Renacer, only have had the Oscuro.

What vitolas is this?


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Matilde Renacer from a trade with @TexaSmoke
> 
> Very good stick. My first Renacer, only have had the Oscuro.
> 
> What vitolas is this?


I'll hazard a guess and say corona.


----------



## WNYTony

Took my car in for service and got the shuttle to drop me at the local lounge. First up the E.P. Carrillo Encore Majestic - Cigar Aficionado's #1 this year.
Really good smoke, don't know that I'd have made it #1 but I'll be looking for some more.










Time for one more before the shuttle came for my butt so never had one of these Foundry Time Flies. Pretty good, solid smoke, would have this again.










Tonight, a little Curivari to end the day off.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oktoberfest and Peruvian Coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Michael for Tat Tuesday. 15 degrees but calm so the heater is kicking butt.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Last day off for a while.


----------



## ForMud

For some reason I think the word Tabernacle is funny. 
At about nine months old, this one seemed like it's loosing some of it's kick...I'll try another soon to check if it's me or the stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~ & Coffee


----------



## Fusion

Its Tuesday


----------



## Tulse

After cleaning the inside of the car with a toothbrush.


----------



## Fusion

SD QD Conni, great smoke with a Cuban style latte


----------



## haegejc

Tattoo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Lil Thanksgiving leftovers...
EZ fried turkey...
First go with anything from EZ and thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't wait to Try the rest in the sampler. 

P. S. 
As you can tell the wrapper had a nice crack in it. In fact multiple along the shaft. So, I sent an email with some feed back to customer service and they promptly replied there was no need to send this one back and they had already sent 2 more my way. One replacement and one surprise. Very pleased with their level of customer service! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

SLOANER said:


> Lil Thanksgiving leftovers...
> EZ fried turkey...
> First go with anything from EZ and thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't wait to Try the rest in the sampler.
> 
> P. S.
> As you can tell the wrapper had a nice crack in it. In fact multiple along the shaft. So, I sent an email with some feed back to customer service and they promptly replied there was no need to send this one back and they had already sent 2 more my way. One replacement and one surprise. Very pleased with their level of customer service!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tapatalk didn't like My photo I guess... Will try later

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Herencia and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

These aren't as good as the original factory smokes but not bad for $2.40. The last third is pretty good. DE FS Maduro. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Trying to make a little room in the humidors!
CFT








White Johnny








And a ladder! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

Last nice night here in Houston for awhile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


the first third was ok, second third was good creamy texture tobacco pepper hints of chocolate last third was great. So overall it was good. Glad I ordered some from SBC.


----------



## SilkyJ

TAA 50th


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> These aren't as good as the original factory smokes but not bad for $2.40. The last third is pretty good. DE FS Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I thought the sun grown was the best. I still have one of each to go through again for another vote. I didn't like the "sweet" very much, it was rather weak and strange.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

AJF Hoyo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Partagas 1845 Clasico from 2016. Still good med body with earth and spice. I only have one of each of the 3 other lines from then. The 4 pack samplers were $12 locally then and I had 10 of them, down to the last one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

yum!


Ewood said:


> Last nice night here in Houston for awhile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Still working on more room! This one didn't give much space up tho...but damn good! Pairs great with some Frank!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little Havana for Tuesday


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> I thought the sun grown was the best. I still have one of each to go through again for another vote. I didn't like the "sweet" very much, it was rather weak and strange.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I almost picked the sungrown. Will pick them up next to try.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Got this unique smoke from @Rabidawise. Craziest proportions for a cigar that I've ever smoked; it might be a 44 RG, but with as extremely flat-pressed as it is, it is incredibly different. Same delicious Norteno flavor, but in such a different package.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Got this unique smoke from @Rabidawise. Craziest proportions for a cigar that I've ever smoked; it might be a 44 RG, but with as extremely flat-pressed as it is, it is incredibly different. Same delicious Norteno flavor, but in such a different package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be one of the easiest vitolas to smoke too! More of those will be bought for sure!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Gotta be one of the easiest vitolas to smoke too! More of those will be bought for sure!


I'm very impressed with it, definitely going to seek a box of them out. I love how incredibly flat they are, it's amazingly unique. Thank you for sharing one with me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

I'd like to thank @disco_potato for this! Enjoyed this over the New Year vacation. The wife came up to the sin bin and we spent a good hour and a half talking and people watching.


----------



## Mark in wi

Number 2 of three from the vacation. This one from an aged sampler I picked up from @Gummy Jones. Not sure on this one yet, at times it was great others just ok. That could have been from rushing or one to many rum-punches. Good thing I have one more to set the record straight!


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Frank tonight


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sabor Aganorsa Corojo Robusto... another great Nicaraguan from Casa Fernandez


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cornelius & Anthony ~ aged 2 years

Pretty good


----------



## tacket

Mark in wi said:


> Number 2 of three from the vacation. This one from an aged sampler I picked up from @Gummy Jones. Not sure on this one yet, at times it was great others just ok. That could have been from rushing or one to many rum-punches. Good thing I have one more to set the record straight!
> 
> View attachment 237416


You on a boat?


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> Trying to make a little room in the humidors!
> CFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a ladder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Liking the cigars, but I am liking those medals in the background more!


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally some down time....this Oliva Connie Reserve is more about the time than the cigar. But, its nutty, creamy and buttery with some Iron Bean...









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Cornelius & Anthony ~ aged 2 years
> 
> Pretty good


I've been curious about them, whoever runs their instagram followed me. 
I'm planning on getting a couple at the local B&M next time i go.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> Liking the cigars, but I am liking those medals in the background more!


They are my boys jujitsu medals, not mine.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> They are my boys jujitsu medals, not mine.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You've got younguns' ....you earned em too! 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> They are my boys jujitsu medals, not mine.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Great sport, never too old to start.


----------



## Mark in wi

tacket said:


> You on a boat?


Yes, we did a Disney cruise for New Year. They have a smoking space near the front in the adult area and all the pics are from up there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italia with a dark roast from Mexico,


----------



## greasemonger

Ranflajo for breakfast


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Ranflajo for breakfast


How many tries did it take to get it to stay like that for the photo? 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

CCA filarokee









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> How many tries did it take to get it to stay like that for the photo?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Only one, but it was precarious. If it had fallen, it woulda busted for sure.


----------



## Jankjr

Lost & Found Panda Welfare that was gifted by a good friend! Great first light flavor but a little overhyped on various sites, in my opinion. I'd smoke it again but probably wouldn't buy them for my personal stash.


----------



## tacket

Mark in wi said:


> Yes, we did a Disney cruise for New Year. They have a smoking space near the front in the adult area and all the pics are from up there.


¡Delicious!


----------



## Fusion

No Warped so this will have to do :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked this solidly constructed piece of art.
This was my first Romacraft.
I really liked it. It was a treat after blowing the snow. We got a few more inches and it's still coming down. Tempertures are going up though. They're saying it'll turn to ice rain by evening.
Also, it was cool to see what I thought was one band was actually two.


----------



## SLOANER

Playing hookie from work today. Got this lil number qued up for after lunch...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pandyboy

RP Sungrown Lancero









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I wish it would get through to Tapatalk that a cigar is not a phallus.

Another blending sessions and this one is night and day. Triple cap, great construction, dark wrapper that isn't paper thin, and a really nice full profile








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Shaver702

Tamboril

Needed a little glue but still good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Shaver702 said:


> Tamboril
> 
> Needed a little glue but still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tamboril is where they make them. That's a Cabinet Seleccion. Good stick for the price.


----------



## BobP

Matt_21 said:


> I smoked this solidly constructed piece of art.
> This was my first Romacraft.
> I really liked it. It was a treat after blowing the snow. We got a few more inches and it's still coming down. Tempertures are going up though. They're saying it'll turn to ice rain by evening.
> Also, it was cool to see what I thought was one band was actually two.


All it takes is one, Romas are great.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BobP said:


> All it takes is one, Romas are great.


Haven't been on this side in ages, but had to comment that RoMa Craft along with Illusione are two of the finest NC companies out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Las Calaveras with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Matt_21

BobP said:


> All it takes is one, Romas are great.





Champagne InHand said:


> Haven't been on this side in ages, but had to comment that RoMa Craft along with Illusione are two of the finest NC companies out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already thinking I'll try the Aquataine after dinner. The temps are just around 0 (celsius) so I may sneak off the the garage.


----------



## porchsmoke

Tasty cigar pairing with some willett bourbon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I haven't had a Punch in.....like a year. This Signature courtesy of @Westside Threat in a trade. Its gettin-r-done....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Already thinking I'll try the Aquataine after dinner. The temps are just around 0 (celsius) so I may sneak off the the garage.


Dont sneak.....be Burly...like a burly man!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Last Rites with right at a years rest on it from @Ewood. Thank you !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> No Warped so this will have to do :grin2:


Roughing it I see....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Dont sneak.....be Burly...like a burly man!
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I decided on the Intemperance instead. I thought I was going to the garage and it was a bit smaller. But, I didn't sneak. Like a man I asked, "can I smoke in the grooming room, please."
And so, like a burly man I'm smoking in the grooming room because I used my manners lol. 
I think she just wanted company while she bathes Dolly.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice little Warped since it's Wednesday.


----------



## S&W

Punch Maduro Rothschild


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Delicious LP9; so much smoke, even while sitting. I still don't find it to be the life-changing smoke that some find it to be, but it's definitely enjoyable, and very well constructed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Today smoke compliments of the Noob Hit Squad last June. Thanks guys.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Yes it's a tat on Wednesday.


----------



## GunnyJ

2012 by Oscar Corojo Toro, local shop has them at buy 2 get 1.​


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Middle of Nowhere, Nevada.

Found a nice little casino with a decent diner and bar that will let me smoke while I watched whatever hockey game was on the TV.

Camacho Check Six

















Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Lirio Rojo Excellent smoke


----------



## Peapaw

CCA Ranflajo. Which I meant to smoke yesterday soon after the Filerokee for comparison of different vitolas. 
But yesterday didn't go as planned. Starting when my trailer was rejected because of a vent built in at the factory.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Bueso Project


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad Habana Reserve Short Belicoso on a quick cold early morning break hiding in the parking lot at work. 31 this morning in Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave Maria Reconquista and IBCC Integrity for a throwback #ThriftyThursday...

2 years ago the 5ver of Morningstar Perfectos Sampler could be had for 12 bucks....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## JtAv8tor

First cigar of the week just due to a super madhouse of work. But it was so good I grabbed the last of them off Cigar Fed.

Thanks @Hickorynut for the Mexican hot chocolate!

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> First cigar of the week just due to a super madhouse of work. But it was so good I grabbed the last of them off Cigar Fed.
> 
> Thanks @Hickorynut for the Mexican hot chocolate!
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I thought you'd enjoy that...... 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> I thought you'd enjoy that......
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Yep all they had left on site was a 5er but will be ready if they restock them!

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a Peruvian Dark roast,


----------



## huffer33

A crappy day with wind driven rain at 45 degrees F. Diesel for thrifty Thursday.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Jankjr

Peapaw said:


> I'm planning on getting a couple at the local B&M next time i go.


Peapaw, seeing what you tend to like on this thread go for the Señor Esugars.


----------



## Fusion

Another from the @*Ewood* sale


----------



## Ewood

Fusion said:


> Another from the @*Ewood* sale


Glad you're getting to burn them! Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Jankjr said:


> Peapaw, seeing what you tend to like on this thread go for the Señor Esugars.


I'll see if he has them in stock.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SLOANER

After lunch Thrifty Thursday... Very tasty!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cuesta Rey for the walk. I have been wanting lighter cigars lately so I will be smoking some more Connie's.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

These aren't half bad!
Just over a dollar a stick. Yes please.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Guess I should have kept my mouth shut... 25f now, blowing even harder, and snowing. Too windy for the heater.

Look for these on cbid for a few bucks each if they still have them. Excellent cigars.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

1st one of these, damn tasty stick!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

JtAv8tor said:


> First cigar of the week just due to a super madhouse of work. But it was so good I grabbed the last of them off Cigar Fed.
> 
> Thanks @Hickorynut for the Mexican hot chocolate!
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I've been trying to get my hands on some of those as well. Never tried one but see so many people Loving them. Every time I check they are sold Out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SLOANER said:


> I've been trying to get my hands on some of those as well. Never tried one but see so many people Loving them. Every time I check they are sold Out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


BOOM check this link... and same thing happened to me, kept reading about them ..then finally got some.. they are good.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...s/mexican-hot-chocolate?variant=7892858798138


----------



## SLOANER

haegejc said:


> BOOM check this link... and same thing happened to me, kept reading about them ..then finally got some.. they are good.
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...s/mexican-hot-chocolate?variant=7892858798138


Thank ya sir!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Last Padron in my humidor... and thats not good. Im all out of Davidoffs and Padrons. I need to rob a bank... *sigh


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Last Padron in my humidor... and thats not good. Im all out of Davidoffs and Padrons. I need to rob a bank... *sigh


That is definitely a bad position to be in...


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I think I succeeded in a compensation debate from my disaster kitchen remodel. I will know tomorrow but I'll celebrate anyway today whatever the outcome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## Rickynewarknj

Man O War Ruination with a Stone Ruination! Why not?


----------



## ScottyB

First time, really excellent smoke. I don't think A.J. can make a bad cigar.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

M356ii I pulled from the Kinksdale pass; It was definitely a high-quality stick, excellent burn, and decent flavor, just not exactly and my preference. Was still good to try, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SLOANER said:


> Thank ya sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Got me too!! Really a good thing to have a cool neighbor that lets me send me cigars to so I don't get into any more trouble.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Villa Sombra. Great Warped taste but fought the burn all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Archetype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

haegejc said:


> Got me too!! Really a good thing to have a cool neighbor that lets me send me cigars to so I don't get into any more trouble.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I hear ya! Unfortunately I didnt pull the trigger. I went with the norteno 10ct box from JR instead for $34 after promo code . Couldn't pass that up... Interested in a lil swaparoo?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

First go with a lil Whip cream
And some Kafie 1901 sumatra.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima a good boy......it's #ThriftyThursday....this gem pushing 18 mos....

RB Genesis Project and some Kona









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Rabidawise

@Sine_Qua_Non, you made me do it!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Haha I hear ya! Unfortunately I didnt pull the trigger. I went with the norteno 10ct box from JR instead for $34 after promo code . Couldn't pass that up... Interested in a lil swaparoo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is an amazing deal. I have to actively resist the urge to buy Nortenos all the time when deals like that pop up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Archetype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. I haven't ordered any yet but the urge keeps getting stronger.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That is an amazing deal. I have to actively resist the urge to buy Nortenos all the time when deals like that pop up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one but based my decision on quite a high marks being received on the forum.. Very excited to get my hands on them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> M356ii I pulled from the Kinksdale pass; It was definitely a high-quality stick, excellent burn, and decent flavor, just not exactly and my preference. Was still good to try, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The F55 is better IMHO. Try one of those.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

Ramon Bueso Olancho


----------



## PanzaVerde

Some Mothers Milk while sitting the garage reading. A little chilly out


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non, you made me do it!


No regrets! Love those sticks, every vitola I've tried. I think after the one you've sent me I'm up to five now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I was blown away earlier with a EZ winters ale!!! What a Connie...never met one I liked until tonight...no pic...next cooking some burgers and jamming Black Sabbath while enjoying a catacombs! I may need 5 more boxes of these!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tacket

Dran said:


> 1st one of these, damn tasty stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Dang! Stackin' some nice dimes there!


----------



## WNYTony

It's a Caldwell kind of night


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Happy Friday! Original EXs. Good choice on the robusto box buy @*Hickorynut* I grabbed a few toros last time I was there, and the robustos definitely aged better. This toro still has a nice white pepper retro though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with some Altura Mexican,


----------



## crown

A 3000 before my best friend's wedding later tonight!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My first Diesel complements of @cjmmm47. These will find a place in my stash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> One of my favorites. I haven't ordered any yet but the urge keeps getting stronger.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Peapaw I agree with you 100%. Once I recover from my buying spree they will be top of my list for a box purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Sun grown flying pig.
Little fruity spice bomb.
TONS of smoke!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

3 12's down, now 1 day to recharge before 3 more... Opus X, i believe its a Love Story, a Christmas gift from @TexaSmoke. Every bit as tasty as she looks!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> 3 12's down, now 1 day to recharge before 3 more... Opus X, i believe its a Love Story, a Christmas gift from @*TexaSmoke*. Every bit as tasty as she looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I love smoking that shape with a V cut. Not sure why.
Enjoy the day off


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell TKID and Iron Bean....maybe my taster is off, but seems like this is missing something...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> I love smoking that shape with a V cut. Not sure why.
> Enjoy the day off


I think v-cuts are a perfect fit for torps/belicosos; you get a great draw without having to cut too far back. Plus it looks pretty darn cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho with some Altura Mexican,
> 
> View attachment 237562


Which Mexican do you like better? Chiapas or Altura?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Happy Friday! Original EXs. Good choice on the robusto box buy @*Hickorynut* I grabbed a few toros last time I was there, and the robustos definitely aged better. This toro still has a nice white pepper retro though.


That's it.....I'm breaking into that box tomorrow!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

C Fed Irish Car Bomb and some Bulleit Bourbon. Been up since 0930 yesterday. Lord, give me strength...and caffeine.


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## ForMud

With all the Roma talk this week........


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> That's it.....I'm breaking into that box tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Did you smoke the one from the venison trade?


----------



## Peapaw

RP The edge Habano









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~ & Coffee


----------



## Edgy85

Bought one of these out of curiosity.
Actually not bad. The smoke smells like incense but you can't taste it.
Crazy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. Tabernacle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Round 2.. A coronet waiting for my son at the Dr's office.







or its my impersonation of a robusto in @huffer33's hand!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Intemperance ec


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cigar and beer courtesy of @Rabidawise.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Which Mexican do you like better? Chiapas or Altura?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Probably the Chiapas, it's harder to find locally, at least around here. The Altura I've got now is pretty good, Chocolate notes on the front and a very light fruit on the back.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Peapaw

HC Black Maduro









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SilkyJ

Isn't today Fratello Friday or something? I'm kind of surprised I don't see more of them on here, I've really liked all the ones I've tried so far.


----------



## kacey

Two for the walk to the post office
CAPAS did not do it for me. First drag numbed my tongue and mouth had a taste of astringent chemicals.
RP was a RP









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Smoked quite a few of these back about 8 years ago. Time to see if they are still as tasty as I remember...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

SilkyJ said:


> Isn't today Fratello Friday or something? I'm kind of surprised I don't see more of them on here, I've really liked all the ones I've tried so far.
> View attachment 237602


I am a huge fan of the Fratello with the red band. Haven't had the white band ones yet. But I do not doubt they are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Esteban Carreras Chupacabra Hellcat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List Maduro and Kona...winds are calm and it is quiet.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Pier 28 tonight.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Did you smoke the one from the venison trade?


Yes... it was the hizzy-fashizzy...but. I'm not sure I remember correctly.....sos I better burn an original exe's tomorrow

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Travoline said:


> I am a huge fan of the Fratello with the red band. Haven't had the white band ones yet. But I do not doubt they are good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Boxer was my favorite and it had a red band I believe. This one's the Bianco and it's pretty good too.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Killer Bee ~


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 BLT Deliverance Nocturne Snub Nose and Elmer T Lee.

Elmer T Lee courtesy of @TexaSmoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Haha I hear ya! Unfortunately I didnt pull the trigger. I went with the norteno 10ct box from JR instead for $34 after promo code . Couldn't pass that up... Interested in a lil swaparoo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Okay, I'm blaming you for letting me know about that deal. Just bought (another) box of Norteno Corona Extras from JR... :vs_laugh:

In all seriousness, thank you for letting me know about that deal. :vs_cool:


----------



## vroom_vroom

Still can’t taste much but wanted a stick anyhow. Alec Bradley maxx 




Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## greasemonger

Usually don't smoke the same stick twice in a week, but with more coming (evidently usps takes 2 days to get a package 3 miles from the sorting facility to my house) and after 135 hrs work in the elements over the last 12 days, I feel I deserve another treat.


----------



## TexaSmoke

A 3 stick day. Long day.


----------



## csk415




----------



## crown

Best friend's wedding night...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Makin' Bacon Thick Slab from EZ


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Usually don't smoke the same stick twice in a week, but with more coming (evidently usps takes 2 days to get a package 3 miles from the sorting facility to my house) and after 135 hrs work in the elements over the last 12 days, I feel I deserve another treat.


What cigar is that? Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Brass Knuckles,


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> What cigar is that? Looks mighty tasty!


Isabela Shapeshifter. Last one I smoked was paired with coffee and was amazing, this time I tried a little whiskey chased with a porter. While still great, it seems it likes a creamier pairing. Im about to switch to a coffee milk stout and see what changes. So many transitions...


----------



## S&W

Tgif


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> Isabela Shapeshifter. Last one I smoked was paired with coffee and was amazing, this time I tried a little whiskey chased with a porter. While still great, it seems it likes a creamier pairing. Im about to switch to a coffee milk stout and see what changes. So many transitions...


Official ruling on a sweetened tip?


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Official ruling on a sweetened tip?


FWIW, it doesnt bother me one bit. I cannot stand it on sticks like fat bottom betty as its all I can taste. Tastes like im chewing a sweet-n-low packet. Apparently they use a sugar paste to affix the cap on these and it strangely compliments the early pepper. Its hard to explain, but it adds to the insanity.


----------



## tazdvl

Last day of my business trip. The weather has cooperated, which is good, since we have been out in the mountains getting mud all over my old Chevy Avalanche.

Celebrating heading home to sleep in my own bed on Fuente Friday with an Opus X Lost City in toro.

















Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tazdvl said:


> Last day of my business trip. The weather has cooperated, which is good, since we have been out in the mountains getting mud all over my old Chevy Avalanche.
> 
> Celebrating heading home to sleep in my own bed on Fuente Friday with an Opus X Lost City in toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


I'd call that a fitting celebration!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Usually don't smoke the same stick twice in a week, but with more coming (evidently usps takes 2 days to get a package 3 miles from the sorting facility to my house) and after 135 hrs work in the elements over the last 12 days, I feel I deserve another treat.


So you must like them!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Brass Knuckles,
> 
> View attachment 237622


Hell yes! I'm so tempted!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd call that a fitting celebration!


Drinking PBR on tap, BTW. Lol!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> FWIW, it doesnt bother me one bit. I cannot stand it on sticks like black bottom betty as its all I can taste. Tastes like im chewing a sweet-n-low packet. Apparently they use a sugar paste to affix the cap on these and it strangely compliments the early pepper. Its hard to explain, but it adds to the insanity.


I will second this. Not sure how but it's subtle and complements it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Okay, I'm blaming you for letting me know about that deal. Just bought (another) box of Norteno Corona Extras from JR... :vs_laugh:
> 
> In all seriousness, thank you for letting me know about that deal. :vs_cool:


Hahah, your welcome my brotha! Never even had one. But the b&m in my are sales them for $9 a pop. So I bought them on pure that's a hell of a deal impulse. Quite certain I will appreciate them and enjoy them too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Fuente, courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


----------



## haegejc

Gurkha Ghost..... ok stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Of course it's a Nub Maduro morning and DW!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel unlimited figuarado with a cup of Peruvian,


----------



## Edgy85

Still my number 1.
My ideal flavours. Love this cigar.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

My first EZ. A Jamais 2, it's ok. I'm not loving it









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TCstr8

Serie R Maduro









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Hahah, your welcome my brotha! Never even had one. But the b&m in my are sales them for $9 a pop. So I bought them on pure that's a hell of a deal impulse. Quite certain I will appreciate them and enjoy them too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, for making an untested purchase, you lucked out. Nortenos are pretty much universally enjoyed, not too strong, not too weak, good flavor, quality construction, burn well. Enjoy!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peapaw said:


> My first EZ. A Jamais 2, it's ok. I'm not loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Not the best EZ. Fairly one-dimensional.


----------



## Peapaw

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Not the best EZ. Fairly one-dimensional.


With as much love as EZ gets here I figured it had to be atypical.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB

Peapaw said:


> With as much love as EZ gets here I figured it had to be atypical.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I have tried a few different EZ's, they weren't bad but nothing really wowed me.


----------



## Dran

I've had several, and for me its been very black and white, either mind blowingly good, or sat down before halfway.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Mid-day Melanio and some coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> My first EZ. A Jamais 2, it's ok. I'm not loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Ya those were never a wow stuck for me either!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

My First Monte Nicaraguan, not to shabby!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Kona,


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Ichiban H-Town Stogies Exclusive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Bit bland.
Tastes like a dumbed down version of the drew estate factory smoke that i had the other day.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Only EZ stick that has wowed me is the Milk & Cookies... if they ever come out with that cigar again... I might buy 2 boxes. With that being said, I haven’t tried many EZ’s to be fair.


----------



## Westside Threat

Jamais 2 is the short filler from Jamais Vu. And Jamais Vu, in my humblest of opinions, is the worst EZ cigar by a large margin.

So don’t let this one cloud your opinion of EZ.


----------



## Hickorynut

For science! Original EZ Exe's
The cello is already staining...damn this is good!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

A couple from earlier today...


----------



## GOT14U

These 2018' are pretty damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Earlier today.

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Madderduro

today's sticks


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Le Bijou 1922 on the Bayou ~


----------



## haegejc

EZ NINJABREAD MAN. I think I got these mid December. My first one. Quite a bit of spice. I like it. Should have got more them a 5er.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fighting my way through this Saturday!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Fighting my way through this Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I got 5 of those Knife Fights. How are they? Still letting them rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> I got 5 of those Knife Fights. How are they? Still letting them rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I took one for science...not bad at all. Big as hell. Definitely a EZ flavor coming through....the one I'm smokin has a bit of a loose puff so it takes two good drags to get a good hit....but all that said I like it....maybe a 2 hour smoke for you common folk! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 237688


That looks like a looong smoke

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Love my long and skinnies.
More wrapper flavor and they’re constructed well because only the best torcedors in the factories can pull it off.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Yummmm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Fighting my way through this Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Heck yeah...electric cattle prods... cigars... and Pennywise...


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> Heck yeah...electric cattle prods... cigars... and Pennywise...


Don't judge....It's a normal Sat night round there.:grin2:


----------



## GunnyJ

Alec Bradley Mundial PL5 (Perfecto), 5.1 x 52


This stick has a very nice, smooth wrapper that was soft to the touch, a couple of noticeable veins. It canoed slightly in the first third but straightened out pretty quickly, no touch up was required. Very good smoke output and ash, it only needed to be ashed twice which speaks to its construction (I like a good ash...). It had good flavor and aroma, quite pleasing yet not overpowering. I enjoyed this one, it strikes me as a good after lunch cigar paired with strong coffee. 



Smoke time 70 minutes.


----------



## GOT14U

lmao....was looking at something to motivate my boy while he does push-ups is all..... 


BOSSTANK said:


> Heck yeah...electric cattle prods... cigars... and Pennywise...


----------



## Olecharlie

This will make the Dark Side boys Salute! Perfectly rolled, impeccable razor sharp burn line, and the flavors... Wow! 

Isabel Shape-Shifter and my last pour of Alberfeldy!


----------



## GOT14U

now I need 2 after that video!


BOSSTANK said:


> Heck yeah...electric cattle prods... cigars... and Pennywise...


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> now I need 2 after that video!


2 Cigars, 2 Drinks and 2 Cattle Prods on the way!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these 2017' deliverance! Wow, so good......squirrel them all away folks!









And squirrel some carne asade away also! I'm eating mine tho!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GunnyJ

GOT14U said:


> And squirrel some carne asade away also! I'm eating mine tho!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Squirrel...chicken of the tree!:grin2:


----------



## Travoline

Not sure what this is, or who I got it from. But giving it a shot...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

I see why so many of y'all like these T's! One more to stock up on!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Not sure what this is, or who I got it from. But giving it a shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Room 101 Daruma


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> I see why so many of y'all like these T's! One more to stock up on!


Good choice! About 6 months and they shine!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> Good choice! About 6 months and they shine!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Caldwell smokes and lonsdale vitolas don't seem to sell well at my B&M, so I'd bet this one has a little age on it! Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## WABOOM

robusto. 
I've really been slacking on smoking cigars this winter. Lots of projects at our house. I just haven't been in the right frame of mind for relaxation.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these Mas Fuertes! Saka can screw up and still make a killer smoke!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Liga Privada no. 9









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Room 101 Daruma


Thanks! I am not sure if it is my color blindness or what, but I could not read what it says. I could make out the room 101 barely but that was it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Wonderful Dessert after a nice 20oz strip steak!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

A little too dark for my taste...


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I wish I could double like this post for the LoG you have playing. Epic album, and some of the last true metal around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

A little petite Le Bijou for round two, thanks to my buddy Joe! @Dran


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I wish I could double like this post for the LoG you have playing. Epic album, and some of the last true metal around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao....dually noted...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Took a trip over to my most local shop today. First up Mbombay Gajaa. Liked it but not as good as the Corojo Oscuro










Next up a Griffin's Nicaragua. This one I liked better than the original.










And tonight a La Palina Bronze


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

WNYTony said:


> Took a trip over to my most local shop today. First up Mbombay Gajaa. Liked it but not as good as the Corojo Oscuro


That Mbombay Oscuro was DIIIRRRRRTTY!!! Really enjoyed that one Tony!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

While I was thawing out.


----------



## Olecharlie

This BLT is a good morning spice with Bulletproof Mentalist!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with some of the Altura Mexico,


----------



## haegejc

Nice cool Texas morning with a CAO Brazilia. So good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Why it takes 300 hands....cause everyone has to touch it! 

MC Espada and Kiawah Dark....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday day at the CI/Deep Ellum Brewery event. The Judge was care of Spring Box Pass. It was good and surprisingly smooth. The Cafe Noir paired nicely with the Barrel aged Belgian Quad called Four Swords. 

















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## arx0n

Davidoff Escurio Petit Robusto.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Had a Jacob's Ladder Friday afternoon at the saloon and shared an alpha dawg with a friend for his birthday yesterday.

The cafe Noir is quite delicious as well.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ewood

A year of rest on these and much better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

G.A.R Mehh


----------



## greasemonger

Bishop's Blend 2018. Glad I have several more as it just keeps getting better.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Iv said it once I'll say it again. 
These are nice.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Courtesy of @Peapaw


----------



## PanzaVerde

A good cigar on a nice day here


----------



## haegejc

CLE. OSOK from Privada Club. Huge cigar. Decent flavors.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Original Gangsta OSOK 60 x 44 x 8

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/edgar-hoill-cigars/og-osok/malandro


----------



## Fusion

Dumped the G.A.R from earlier, not for me at all, this is mucho better


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday’s impromptu herf with an old friend.


----------



## Tulse

Post kitchen knife sharpening smoke.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tulse said:


> Post kitchen knife sharpening smoke.
> 
> View attachment 237752
> View attachment 237754


Was the bandage needed before or after the sharpening?


----------



## Peapaw

Aging Room Small Batch M356ii









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Tulse

PanzaVerde said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post kitchen knife sharpening smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the bandage needed before or after the sharpening?
Click to expand...

 After. :smile2: Sharp enough to cleanly remove a bit of knuckle. So there's that.


----------



## SilkyJ

Lit this thing up, took about 3 puffs and my clumsy self dropped it right on the concrete floor. And I haven't even started drinking yet, I guess it's just going to be one of those days.


----------



## BobP

Enjoying this on a beautiful, warm winter afternoon.


----------



## SilkyJ

Cut off a couple inches and glued the rest back together and now I'm back in business. I think these might be good enough to try again.


----------



## Ewood

Cigar this afternoon courtesy of @Olecharlie thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Well I couldn't keep the Encore together so I had to toss it. This is better anyway.


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Session and vanilla tea. Cigar is delicious, like smoking custard.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro....a little early for Monday...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Enjoyed the last Blending Session so much, went for another. Smaller vitola than they usually send with a thick, toothy wrapper.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tulse said:


> After. :smile2: Sharp enough to cleanly remove a bit of knuckle. So there's that.


Haha I can't lie I have at least a close call every time I sharpen.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Naughty List


----------



## Rondo

_I'll take "Cigars" for 400, Alex. _









_What is the LP9?_








_That's correct. Pick again. _


----------



## PanzaVerde

2nd of the day


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label. Tons of smoke!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Savages


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Nox with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

Rode a Bull today! He was Big, Strong and Bold! What a fine smoke thanks to @Dran, Thanks Joe very nice indeed!

La Flor Dominicana Andalusian Bull 6 1/2 x 64


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Nox with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 237798


If I drank coffee at night Nate, I'd get about five minutes of sleep.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If I drank coffee at night Nate, I'd get about five minutes of sleep.


Yeah, it just doesn't hit me the way it does a lot of people. :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke


----------



## vroom_vroom

Celebrating multiple birthdays with some pappys!

*edit*

Man! After smoking this guy down to the nub what a stick! Super smooth and a ton of nuances that anyone could enjoy! Only a month of rest, can't wait to see what else is in store for them!










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Delicious AF Anejo, courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. The white ash in contrast to the dark maduro wrapper is amazing to behold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Robusto Grande courtesy of @cjmmm47.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Delicious AF Anejo, courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. The white ash in contrast to the dark maduro wrapper is amazing to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the Anejos I've had are really good!
Which is that one?
In my sorting last night I saw that I have one Shark left.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> All of the Anejos I've had are really good!
> 
> Which is that one?
> 
> In my sorting last night I saw that I have one Shark left.


I actually had a difficult time figuring out which exact one it was. It's roughly 5 1/2" x 50 RG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

After a long Sunday a couple great smokes. The AB went well with he Grand Tour Columbia episodes. I really prefer the habano over the maduro in the Last Calls. 















Forgot this tasty gem from this morning. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I actually had a difficult time figuring out which exact one it was. It's roughly 5 1/2" x 50 RG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, it's the 50


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ya, it's the 50


Don't know why I had such problems finding that. I'll blame the bourbon on Friday night when I was sorting all the sticks you sent me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

This afternoon was a Quick Draw kind of afternoon. Thanks @SilkyJ










Tonight a nice My Father toro that my daughter got me for my birthday


----------



## BOSSTANK

El Titan De Bronze ~


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> This afternoon was a Quick Draw kind of afternoon. Thanks @SilkyJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight a nice My Father toro that my daughter got me for my birthday


You're welcome buddy. I've been busy lately so I guess I missed your birthday, hope you had a good one.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Had a fantastic meal at the house, good food,company, and cigars! Now to wind down the evening.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Garyk

Rocky patel cuban blend. Not going to say I love this yet, tastes......weird


----------



## Edgy85

Smoke before work courtesy of @kacey 
Cheers buddy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD with Peruvian Dark roast this morning,


----------



## haegejc

An early morning Late Hour Robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Dead Calm this morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Getting one in before the storm hits.


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Smoke before work courtesy of @kacey
> Cheers buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Did you enjoy it?


Not too bad mate little yellow on the cello. Bold flavours, earthy and leathery, no sweetness but very smooth...reminded me very much of the rp sun grown maduro.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Noir early, now a house blend


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday.....


----------



## Hickorynut

CAO Brazilia GOL and Kiawah Dark









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Dead Calm this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Dont fall for it! It's a trap!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Garyk said:


> Rocky patel cuban blend. Not going to say I love this yet, tastes......weird


Usually great with plenty of rest!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Hickorynut said:


> Dont fall for it! It's a teap!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I was scratching my head trying to figure out what a teap was.... took me a minute.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> Dont fall for it! It's a trap!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> I was scratching my head trying to figure out what a teap was.... took me a minute.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Fat thumb syndrome...
.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

CFed Gpc Cachitos and a Killer Beans Coffee, nice combo


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Madderduro

today's smokes...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Lancero with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~ & Coffee

Let's see how my iPad takes pics compared to my iPhone...


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 after lunch


----------



## huffer33

ScottyB said:


> Getting one in before the storm hits.


Same here...

While these don't exactly knock-your-socks-off I got to say it is quite an elegant cigar and tasty as well.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> An early morning Late Hour Robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yum!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

JJ15









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Pappy Van Winkle Tradition Belicoso Fino. I was given this by a local B&M to try. It surprised me with the strength it has. Too bad they are so pricey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Room101 Ltd. Conjura. Good smoke. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Dran

Patience? Nah.... Had to burn this one!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Got this beauty from @cjmmm47 during my newbie sampler trade. Churchills always seem a little intimidating, but I've been putting off trying this stick for far too long. Even within the first inch, it's amazing me. So different from the other Oliva lines, and soooo very good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Behold, the ultra rare EZ Deep Fried Turkey Robusto courtesy of @GOT14U Still a few wrapper dings, but got past the binder cuts


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> Behold, the ultra rare EZ Deep Fried Turkey Robusto courtesy of @GOT14U Still a few wrapper dings, but got past the binder cuts


That's not a bad box it's sitting on, either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's not a bad box it's sitting on, either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a Cromag Atlatl size box. Too bad I only got the last one and the box


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> Thats a Cromag Atlatl size box. Too bad I only got the last one and the box


Sounds like a good excuse to pick up some more, haha.

CroMagnon boxes are some of the coolest I've ever seen. I'll probably hold on to the one I have for a long while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Colombia, tinto (robusto). These suit my palate very well. Zesty earth and leather. I find that I really enjoy blends that include Colombian or Brazilian leaf varieties. (Roma Craft, Kristoff, CAO). They have a zing to them.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Behold, the ultra rare EZ Deep Fried Turkey Robusto courtesy of @GOT14U Still a few wrapper dings, but got past the binder cuts


Extra short extra strong version! Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Extra short extra strong version! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


We soldiered through it. It got hairy there for a few.


----------



## csk415

Smoke picked up from @Wallbright. It looked like it has sat long enough.


----------



## SLOANER

Esteban carerra chupacabra. Really digging this lil tasty lil Smoke.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Ewood

One of my go-tos CAO Amazon Anaconda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A shot of Morphine with an Earl Grey chaser,


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> We soldiered through it. It got hairy there for a few.


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Blind Mans Bluff with 3 fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Eiroa CBT Eiroa


----------



## GunnyJ

Grape infused White Owl...


----------



## lex61

GunnyJ said:


> Grape infused White Owl...


Love the AB knock-off label too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vroom_vroom

Spent most of the afternoon scouring the internet for air filter efficiency data, that deserved a cigar. Perdomo 20th anniversary

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rd 2









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Waiting for the crappy weather to hit. Warm right now and the river sounds peaceful.

La Palina Black and Kiawah Dark.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Last night


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Peruvian dark roast,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Over the past few days I winterized my place as best as I could before the temperatures of -30 below arrive tonight and stay around for a few days. I PRAY the internet and power does not go out (also that my car starts when all this crappy weather is done and warms up). Smoked a Buckeye Land earlier (no pic) and now this Cain Ligero Maduro with a nice can of Bang to finish waking me up.


----------



## huffer33

Snow total got downgraded.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## cjmmm47

Birthday cigars so far... Esteli Maduro I got at a DE Estate last year, and Brazilia Paranha



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

So after having to chuck a partagas d 6...the whole box has had awful construction issues iv went back to the old faithful. 
Padron 2000.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cjmmm47 said:


> Birthday cigars so far... Esteli Maduro I got at a DE Estate last year, and Brazilia Paranha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday, Chris.


----------



## S&W

cjmmm47 said:


> Birthday cigars so far... Esteli Maduro I got at a DE Estate last year, and Brazilia Paranha


Happy Birthday! Many Happy Returns.


----------



## haegejc

Earlier this morning Yellow Cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Happy birthday Chris! Have a Corto lit to celebrate for you!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

cjmmm47 said:


> Birthday cigars so far... Esteli Maduro I got at a DE Estate last year, and Brazilia Paranha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday mate. Have a good one.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue and Peruvian dark roast,
> 
> View attachment 237958


How is that? Got one sitting waiting.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some smokes the last few days. The Cromagnon was from @TexaSmoke and the Muwat Nightcrawler came from @BigPuffer. Thanks guys.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgy85 said:


> How is that? Got one sitting waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I like em alot, nice creamy baking spice and cedar with a bit of pepper to it.


----------



## tazdvl

@cjmmm47 Happy Birthday, Chris!

Pulled this one out of the @craig_o tupper.

Alec Bradley Sun Grown









Just hit the last third as I was typing this and it was like a spice bomb went off. This cigar has produced a lot of smoke throughout, with mellow flavors of cocoa, nuts, and cream. Getting hit by spice was a welcome surprise!

I'm not going to rub in our weather like usual. You folks back east take care, stay warm, drive safe, and stay home if possible.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Madderduro

today's sticks....the one and only benefit of the drive to work...a cigar to and from


----------



## vroom_vroom

tazdvl said:


> @cjmmm47 Happy Birthday, Chris!
> 
> Pulled this one out of the @craig_o tupper.
> 
> Alec Bradley Sun Grown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the last third as I was typing this and it was like a spice bomb went off. This cigar has produced a lot of smoke throughout, with mellow flavors of cocoa, nuts, and cream. Getting hit by spice was a welcome surprise!
> 
> I'm not going to rub in our weather like usual. You folks back east take care, stay warm, drive safe, and stay home if possible.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Mmmm I do believe I will have to dig one out today!

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cjmmm47 said:


> Birthday cigars so far... Esteli Maduro I got at a DE Estate last year, and Brazilia Paranha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zakk Wylde wishes you a Happy Spirit Formation Anniversary!


----------



## Fusion

Todays offering


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been saving this stick cause it looked delicious... can't wait no longer, and I was right... delicious


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Zakk Wylde wishes you a Happy Spirit Formation Anniversary!


Yeeeesssss! ATHF for the win!


----------



## Prf5415

Work sent us home early. Having my first aging room m356ii from @Dran.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro while heading back down 15 toward Gettysburg.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> Smithdale maduro while heading back down 15 toward Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


To heck with all that! Drive safe brother... Last time I drove on roads like that was on I-20 3 or 4 years ago in my Honda Civic... slipping and sliding all over the place headed to Shreveport. Was not fun... now I have a Jeep... bring it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Daruma Lancero with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Travoline

OneStrangeOne said:


> Room 101 Daruma Lancero with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 237986


I had one of those a few days ago, I really enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Got off work early, headed to the lounge for a smoke.


----------



## mpomario

These are legit. Rothschild is perfect for a quick cold smoke. Oscuro goodness.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

"Green Hornet" and a pour of Balvenie Doublewood 17yr.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Not really digging today at all. So I came home at noon and have smoked about 4 sticks and had a bit of whiskey. I've decided I better have surgery on my shoulder.....just hope it's the right thing to do and very numbed that this accident has screwed up a lot of plans I had....it shall pass that's for sure and life will get better so don't take this as complaining...just a bit worried I'm making the right decision....any who Here's 2 of them....LC17 (also known as the greatest) and one of the four Horseman (PDR white horseman) so smooth!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Not really digging today at all. So I came home at noon and have smoked about 4 sticks and had a bit of whiskey. I've decided I better have surgery on my shoulder.....just hope it's the right thing to do and very numbed that this accident has screwed up a lot of plans I had....it shall pass that's for sure and life will get better so don't take this as complaining...just a bit worried I'm making the right decision....any who Here's 2 of them....LC17 (also known as the greatest) and one of the four Horseman (PDR white horseman) so smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Just had an employee at work that had Rotator Cuff surgery, hers was really bad. She came back in about 6 weeks and is doing well. She had the other arm done about 2 years ago. She's happy with both decisions. Just so much pain and surgery is a necessity. Wishing you the best recovery. My understanding is that a larger frame with larger bone structure do very well. I might add she is 67 years old...


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Chief Cool Arrow ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

CH La Imperiosa and a XX....interesante'


----------



## greasemonger

Aquitaine Venus LE


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Just had an employee at work that had Rotator Cuff surgery, hers was really bad. She came back in about 6 weeks and is doing well. She had the other arm done about 2 years ago. She's happy with both decisions. Just so much pain and surgery is a necessity. Wishing you the best recovery. My understanding is that a larger frame with larger bone structure do very well. I might add she is 67 years old...


Woop woop....good to hear bud. Thanks

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Taz planted the seed early today. Sun grown deliciousness










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## cjmmm47

TexaSmoke said:


> Happy Birthday, Chris.





S&W said:


> Happy Birthday! Many Happy Returns.





Dran said:


> Happy birthday Chris! Have a Corto lit to celebrate for you!





Edgy85 said:


> Happy birthday mate. Have a good one.





tazdvl said:


> @cjmmm47 Happy Birthday, Chris!





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Zakk Wylde wishes you a Happy Spirit Formation Anniversary!


Thanks fellas!


----------



## cracker1397

cjmmm47 said:


> Thanks fellas!


Happy birthday. I also am celebrating my birthday starting midnight tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked a CBRM tonight after blowing snow.
I was joined by this little fella.


----------



## Rabidawise

Matt_21 said:


> Smoked a CBRM tonight after blowing snow.
> 
> I was joined by this little fella.


Chupacabra???


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

cracker1397 said:


> Happy birthday. I also am celebrating my birthday starting midnight tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy early birthday then!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Matt_21

Rabidawise said:


> Chupacabra???


An Eastern Screech. I actually called it in using a youtube video after hearing it faintly. When people say these things fly silently, they're right. The thing didn't make a sound flying in or out.
Time to put the owl house back up and see if we can get a pair to live in the back yard.


----------



## Rabidawise

Matt_21 said:


> An Eastern Screech. I actually called it in using a youtube video after hearing it faintly. When people say these things fly silently, they're right. The thing didn't make a sound flying in or out.
> 
> Time to put the owl house back up and see if we can get a pair to live in the back yard.


Owls are exceptionally interesting creatures. I think far too many people forget that they are birds of prey.


----------



## GunnyJ

I had a cherry Black & Mild tonight but I removed the plastic tip to look "classy"...:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> I had a cherry Black & Mild tonight but I removed the plastic tip to look "classy"...:vs_cool:


The tip is what makes em classy..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Matt_21 said:


> An Eastern Screech. I actually called it in using a youtube video after hearing it faintly. When people say these things fly silently, they're right. The thing didn't make a sound flying in or out.
> 
> Time to put the owl house back up and see if we can get a pair to live in the back yard.


A little off topic I know... We were lucky enough to have a pair of great horned owls nest in some trees behind our house a few years ago. The babies were very photogenic and it was awesome watching them grow.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GunnyJ

UBC03 said:


> The tip is what makes em classy..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Egads...no wonder the other guys were looking at me like I was crazy...


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> Egads...no wonder the other guys were looking at me like I was crazy...


Now you know better for next time.. lol

As some bonus advice. If you're going to a b&m that sells black and milds, you need to find a NEW HANGOUT.. lol

Sad part is I love the smell of black and milds. Haven't smoked one since high school, but alot of guys smoke em at work .

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Not really digging today at all. So I came home at noon and have smoked about 4 sticks and had a bit of whiskey. I've decided I better have surgery on my shoulder.....just hope it's the right thing to do and very numbed that this accident has screwed up a lot of plans I had....it shall pass that's for sure and life will get better so don't take this as complaining...just a bit worried I'm making the right decision....any who Here's 2 of them....LC17 (also known as the greatest) and one of the four Horseman (PDR white horseman) so smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Well darn, doc says I have a torn rotator cuff as well. I can't get into an mri until Feb 7. Good luck, if you are in as much pain as I am, sooner the better.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

I'm raging this morning, on 3.5 hours of sleep.

Diesel Rage torpedo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Well darn, doc says I have a torn rotator cuff as well. I can't get into an mri until Feb 7. Good luck, if you are in as much pain as I am, sooner the better.


I feel for you and ya it sucks. My worry is I also have a "slap tear" everything I read and what the doctor says is surgery. Good luck on yours bud, this sucks! On the good side I can drink coffee with it now tho! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

I like the 4X60 over this one!
A black cup of Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

cracker1397 said:


> Happy birthday. I also am celebrating my birthday starting midnight tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## cjmmm47

cracker1397 said:


> Happy birthday. I also am celebrating my birthday starting midnight tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> I feel for you and ya it sucks. My worry is I also have a "slap tear" everything I read and what the doctor says is surgery. Good luck on yours bud, this sucks! On the good side I can drink coffee with it now tho! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


The couple of people I know that had shoulder work done told me one of the biggest problems after the operation is wiping your ass. Most of the time it's your dominate side ( aka; wiping side ) that gets operated on. So start practicing now with the other side ( aka; strange wiping side )
Other than that, make sure you have a ( Highly recommended ) surgeon.

From yesterday....Been awhile since I've had one of these. It was the first stick I really tasted chocolate, which in turn lead me down the Maduro road. 
It still does it for me.


----------



## Madderduro

had to be outside in 5° so figured might as well smoke a stogie while freezing to death


----------



## Rondo

Spectre by AJ Fernandez 
An unobtainable cigar, generously gifted to me from @OneStrangeOne
Incredibly delicious because it contains some Latakia leaf.

















Thanks again, Nathan.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Glad you enjoyed it @Rondo! They are definitely different. Might have to break one out for myself this afternoon! I need to go look but I'm pretty sure I've got a couple left that have Perique in em.


----------



## Peapaw

Cornelius and Anthony Senor Esugars ROTT.

A lot of smoke which I like but this would probably be better with some time on it.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Fusion

101 The big payback today with a Killer Beans coffee


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> I feel for you and ya it sucks. My worry is I also have a "slap tear" everything I read and what the doctor says is surgery. Good luck on yours bud, this sucks! On the good side I can drink coffee with it now tho! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


FYI, Aleve is a miracle compared to ibuprofen. Highly recommend it. Although you can't take with alcohol, it will mess up your organs


----------



## kacey

For my noon walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Spectre with some Mexican Altura,


----------



## haegejc

Oliva V I enjoy all of their cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

CFED SteamPunk Maduro ROTT
A little sharp but it has potential I think my normal 3 month wait will be perfect for these lovely cigars.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Potencia









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

Horrible day in work so to celebrate all the rodents that work there...the ratzilla.
My favourite size of cigar. Love a 46 ring. It is a gorgeous looking stick as well and tasty.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

One of my favorites.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Edgy85 said:


> Horrible day in work so to celebrate all the rodents that work there...the ratzilla.
> My favourite size of cigar. Love a 46 ring. It is a gorgeous looking stick as well and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I need to buy and try one of these, for exactly the same reason, hahaha.

Can you compare it to the LP9, by chance?


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I need to buy and try one of these, for exactly the same reason, hahaha.
> 
> Can you compare it to the LP9, by chance?


Bought a box of 10 this is my 3rd out of the box. I unfortunately haven't had a liga 9...yet!
It's a nice cigar. Full body. Dark chocolate and cocoa, woody. Smooth and slightly spicey. I always think of the smoke being meaty...If that makes sense, like chewy and thick. Long burn time with plenty of smoke.
Construction is awesome as you'd expect from drew estate.
I really like them.
I bought a box on a reduced price of 78 dollars! Still at that price if you want the site name message me 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Edgy85 said:


> Bought a box of 10 this is my 3rd out of the box. I unfortunately haven't had a liga 9...yet!
> It's a nice cigar. Full body. Dark chocolate and cocoa, woody. Smooth and slightly spicey. I always think of the smoke being meaty...If that makes sense, like chewy and thick. Long burn time with plenty of smoke.
> Construction is awesome as you'd expect from drew estate.
> I really like them.
> I bought a box on a reduced price of 78 dollars! Still at that price if you want the site name message me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sounds pretty similar to the LP9, which is a good thing. Only real complaint I had about the LP9 was its overly tight draw.

I won't jump into a box at this point, but I'll probably pick a single or two up from a B&M here in town that carries them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Sounds pretty similar to the LP9, which is a good thing. Only real complaint I had about the LP9 was its overly tight draw.
> 
> I won't jump into a box at this point, but I'll probably pick a single or two up from a B&M here in town that carries them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd defo recommend them mate.
I'm from Scotland so I tend to buy full boxes of cigars so it's worth my while haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first Caldwell experience, and I'm enjoying it so far. Based upon texture and taste, it would seem to have a San Andrés wrapper, which I'm always a fan of. 44 RG is a little smaller than I prefer, but it suits it well and brings the wrapper to the forefront. The rounded box-press is very pleasant, as well. I might have to pick another of these up soon. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Great pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed boutique second


----------



## Elizabeth10

I have been looking for a single Trocadero (and El Suelo) for AGES! I found them tucked away on the bottom shelf of my regular B&M. I can't believe it.

Anyway, I like the Trocadero Ruelles (4.5x38), and wanted to try a full-size one for comparison for my upcoming review of the Ruelles. This is a good stick with a nice mellow nutty/sweet/floral profile. It doesn't have the complexity of a typical Tatuaje, but for a $3.50 bundle smoke, it's damn good. My only complaint is that it's a 60 RG, but what can ya do?

@Sine_Qua_Non - is that a Korat in the background?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Elizabeth10 said:


> I have been looking for a single Trocadero (and El Suelo) for AGES! I found them tucked away on the bottom shelf of my regular B&M. I can't believe it.
> 
> Anyway, I like the Trocadero Ruelles (4.5x38), and wanted to try a full-size one for comparison for my upcoming review of the Ruelles. This is a good stick with a nice mellow nutty/sweet/floral profile. It doesn't have the complexity of a typical Tatuaje, but for a $3.50 bundle smoke, it's damn good. My only complaint is that it's a 60 RG, but what can ya do?
> 
> @Sine_Qua_Non - is that a Korat in the background?


He and his brother were adopted from the local humane society, exact lineage uncertain. Demosthenes definitely looks like there was a Korat in his family, but his brother Locke makes me think there might have been Egyptian Mau, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> He and his brother were adopted from the local humane society, exact lineage uncertain. Demosthenes definitely looks like there was a Korat in his family, but his brother Locke makes me think there might have been Egyptian Mau, as well.


Gonna name the next ones Ender and Bean perhaps?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Elizabeth10 said:


> Gonna name the next ones Ender and Bean perhaps?


Nah, two namings from the same source material would be lame. Plus Bean is just kind of a lame name. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

JDN 1970 Antano


----------



## Rabidawise

Elizabeth10 said:


> Gonna name the next ones Ender and Bean perhaps?


Shouldn't that be Peter and Valentine?


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Great pair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+2 for the scotch choice....... :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination,


----------



## csk415




----------



## Elizabeth10

Rabidawise said:


> Shouldn't that be Peter and Valentine?


 That would be redundant. And Bean would be an awesome name for a cat!


----------



## WNYTony

La Hacienda


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

#thrifty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Peruvian on this damp morning,


----------



## huffer33

Petit Churchill.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

This RP sungrown is definitely better with some time on it. Gonna have to acquire a box of these. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> This RP sungrown is definitely better with some time on it. Gonna have to acquire a box of these.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I forgot the pic... oh well ya'll know what they look like.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

NoMad Martial Law ~


----------



## Fusion

#notthrifty but so good


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this Viva Republica- Guerilla Warfare a while back from @SeanTheEvans. A spicy little stick of yumminess. I like it a lot.


----------



## tazdvl

For Thrifty Thursday I dug out a Famous Nicaraguan 1000. This poor stick has been bouncing around in my travel humi for over a year. He has head and foot damage, and deserves to finally be put out of his misery. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Mike2147

Received in a trade from @TexasSmoke one of my favorites. Thanks brother.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Purty sure this is better than snuffin someone out....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cjmmm47

My first non-Melanio Serie V (nun version) and a Brazilia Piranha on the way to work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Franks Way, supposedly a slightly different blend from cigars created for ol' blue eyes himself.
Got it in the box of crapola from Cpage.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Tulse

Thrifty Thursday. These used to send me off seeing stars. But this one has sat a while. Let's see....


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Purty sure this is better than snuffin someone out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm the kinda friend that'll help you move light stuff. Anything heavier than 150 pounds and I have access to a backhoe.....and a lot of empty desert.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Purty sure this is better than snuffin someone out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Depends on the 'someone' &#128561;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## Peapaw

What's left of an Acid Kuba Grande, not bad really. I won't buy another but I'd smoke one if I had it.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Earlier I enjoyed a EX winters ale....was a bit of a struggle to keep it lit. Then went with a boondocks that had a slight tight draw.....but now I'm enjoying a Catacombs and it's just perfect! It takes everything I got not to smoke all of them!























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

One more for play time with the puppy.
Don Jorge Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela Fire Cracker


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Asylum 13 Oblongata: very strange shape, razor-sharp box press on the top half, highly rounded on the bottom half. Different sort of flavor, as well. I'm not sold on it yet, but it's interesting, at least.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

greasemonger said:


> Isabela Fire Cracker


What is that Fire Cracker sitting on?? Is it glass? It looks great!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chick Magnet
Wish I had more of these


----------



## haegejc

JDN Dark Corojo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

A great MF from @Humphrey’s Ghost sale.


----------



## mpomario

Peapaw said:


> I forgot the pic... oh well ya'll know what they look like.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Sun grown Maduro?

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

mpomario said:


> Sun grown Maduro?
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


No, but I have one. I'll probably smoke it tomorrow.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## mpomario

Good smoke this evening. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Anybody got any of these for sale....damn good!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Great song not to bad of a stick either!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @UBC03


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Thanks @UBC03


You gots watch that UB40 guy!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

A little LFD Double Ligaro to start the day. Hope everybody is warm and safe!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Mark in wi said:


> What is that Fire Cracker sitting on?? Is it glass? It looks great!


Its a book of Dale Chihuly installations at the exhibit at the Biltmore house in Asheville, NC. We picked it up during our visit last year. If you ever get a chance to see a Chihuly exhibit, do it. Its phenomenal. That particular piece was about 30' tall on the front lawn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## cjmmm47

Tasty Tabak stopping to get donuts for the office this morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Cuban classic.
Love that Matt black band.
Quite tasty smoke as well.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Neanderthal Strong smoke. Right down my alley.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Not a 4year old Matilde.....9 mos, just a baby....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

CH Imperiosa Magicos​


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## kacey

MOW for the walk used other phone for b4 pic.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas. Always good!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Opus X for Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rd 2 from last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

AKA Respect 2013 Lonsdale
Wood and leather.....manly....haha


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Serpentine
If you like green peppers and chile peppers, this stick is for you.
I always feel like dipping them in salsa


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Peruvian,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cjmmm47

First time getting to smoke outside in a few months, and first Camacho... Triple Maduro and I'm liking it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Vacation mode engage! Thanks @WNYTony for getting started off proper!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

SLOANER said:


> Vacation mode engage! Thanks @WNYTony for getting started off proper!


What Mountain are you at?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

crown said:


> View attachment 238252
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you source that? I would jump through fire to find some of those.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Very tasty little BLTC Catacomb, thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

blackrabbit said:


> What Mountain are you at?


Keystone

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Aptly named Firecracker ROTT. There may actually be gunpowder in this little beast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Boilermaker from CFED. Yesterday it was -30f with the windchill. In a few days its supposed to be 52f. I'm going stir crazy here :madgrin:


----------



## blackrabbit

SLOANER said:


> Keystone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Probably my favorite place to ride. I have smoked cigars up there as well. I have been there several times this season. Enjoy!


----------



## mpomario

RyJ Nicaragua by AJF. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Scotchpig

Making Bacon in front of the fire....
Thanks @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oscar Valladares ciseron Blue edition and Woodfords Reserve for a Friday evening!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia 146 Cosecha. Fantastic smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love this stick... so tasty... even better with age


----------



## Peapaw

RP sungrown Maduro. First of the day at 7:25 p.m. tight draw on this one.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gummy Jones

I promise I won the long ash contest


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Got this Viva Republica- Guerilla Warfare a while back from @SeanTheEvans. A spicy little stick of yumminess. I like it a lot.


Nice to see you around!


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Great pair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## Ewood

Izzy life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

A Fuente for Fuente Friday 2011 LBMF






























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Draw in this lance is perfect. To bad they aren't all this way.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Tonight a good 300 Hands. Love these sticks.


----------



## Rondo

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight lancero









Cinnamon, nutmeg, pizza dough vanilla bean, butter and white pepper.


----------



## Rabidawise

Warped La Relatos The First


----------



## OneStrangeOne

26 with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Warped La Relatos The First


Those are so good. Need to get more


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Those are so good. Need to get more


My first one, I agree!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bittersweet cocoa, semi-sweet cocoa, Dutch processed cocoa, cocoa beans, Cocoa Puffs and Cocoa Krispies


----------



## Rabidawise

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bittersweet cocoa, semi-sweet cocoa, Dutch processed cocoa, cocoa beans, Cocoa Puffs and Cocoa Krispies


Don't forget chocolate soufflé!


----------



## crown

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Where did you source that? I would jump through fire to find some of those.


I have like 14 left from way way back! They are bringing back the special selection but these were better IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

crown said:


> I have like 14 left from way way back! They are bringing back the special selection but these were better IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best NCs I ever smoked:vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Tonight a good 300 Hands. Love these sticks.


Robert Holt was at CI tonight. Wanted to head out there but got too late. Was going to pick some of those up. He told me about the story with those. Great idea.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

First Esteban Carrera. Pretty darn good and smoking like a dream. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Having a second, LFD La Nox


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Robert Holt was at CI tonight. Wanted to head out there but got too late. Was going to pick some of those up. He told me about the story with those. Great idea.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


It's a great stick. I have been wanting to get up there and check out that store but haven't had a reason to get up to Dallas. One day soon enough.


----------



## Peapaw

Ave Maria Immaculatta for round 2









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## WNYTony

GOTF


----------



## akpreacherplayz

J. Fuego Delirium









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Edgy85

Prensado in corona gorda.
In my top 3 favourite sizes of cigar.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

CFed whipped cream from a trade with @BOSSTANK
These really are well worth the price of admission and a great morning stick.


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Saturday Everyone!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Four Kicks with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Curivari Buenaventura. Hard to believe this is the first one of these I have had. Especially for under $4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bittersweet cocoa, semi-sweet cocoa, Dutch processed cocoa, cocoa beans, Cocoa Puffs and Cocoa Krispies


Choco-Bombs......they're GREATTT!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Yet another poor experience with a blending sessions. Annoyingly tight after multiple proddings with the modus, and a run that won't quit.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

Caldwell Eastern Standard lance with coffee while my son bowls... Being 15, he claims it makes him nervous if I stay to watch!










Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

2017 








Oh wow. First time smoking one of these. This is an excellent blend. High quality flavor coming off this. Cocoa, cedar, nuts, white pepper, slight floral (jasmine or bergamot).
Perfect construction too.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> It's a great stick. I have been wanting to get up there and check out that store but haven't had a reason to get up to Dallas. One day soon enough.


Let me know when you do. We can hang.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ranger0282

A few years ago, after all the reading and reviews I had seen on the Liga #9, I went and bought one from our local B&M store. I let it rest and gave it a go.....it just had very little to no flavor in my opinion. I did a review here on Puff and the members pretty much told me I must have just gotten that 1 in a 1000 that didn't come out right. I could understand that. It Happens. So a wonderful member here sent me another one, I would give that person a Shout Out if I was able to remember his name...Thank You Again!. BUT........I fired it up yesterday and after 15 minutes, dumped it in the ash tray. It was like trying to suck through a big straw. It had NO puff restriction at all. Normally if someone told me this, I would say they let their cigar dry out too much. I may not do a lot of things right, but I keep a close eye on my cigars. I keep all my cigars around 65 to 67rh. I can't help the temperature due to they stay in my closet or on my night stand. It took 4 or 5 puffs to be able to get enough smoke. It tasted good but the effort was giving me a headache. So, I guess I got the 2 - 1000 cigars. I am use to long odds. I still thinking the FALCONS are gonna win the Super Bowl tomorrow...... I am Taking the FALCONS and 9 points, if anyone still interested.......


GO FALCONS !!!!


----------



## Peapaw

Las Calaveras









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

Pulled this from my loose EZ bag. It's tasty but I've no idea what it is. Help a demented old man out, somebody.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> Pulled this from my loose EZ bag. It's tasty but I've no idea what it is. Help a demented old man out, somebody.


Looks like Bees Knees to me. I might have been stalking the EZ site recently after having received a couple in bombs/trades, haha.


----------



## Garyk

Pistoff kristoff


----------



## Rondo

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Looks like Bees Knees to me. I might have been stalking the EZ site recently after having received a couple in bombs/trades, haha.


Thanks. Without guyz like you, most of these low life's would raid my stash, put a gurkh in my mouth and laugh.
_"Pappi don't know the difference no how." _


----------



## Madderduro

a quick curivari


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Let me know when you do. We can hang.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Will do


----------



## Hickorynut

Grandkids....go enjoy the snow for an hour or so.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

First one of these. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bittersweet cocoa, semi-sweet cocoa, Dutch processed cocoa, cocoa beans, Cocoa Puffs and Cocoa Krispies


Those are so good... And I always seem to forget about them till I see one pop up in here.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Out for a walk with the wife on this nice 61 degree day. EZ Blending Session from @TexaSmoke! Dark and very good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> Caldwell Eastern Standard lance with coffee while my son bowls... Being 15, he claims it makes him nervous if I stay to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hey, it the perfect excuse to stay in the car and smoke.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwell Midnight Express courtesy of @disco_potato with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Rusty Nail

Enjoying a little warmer weather.


----------



## kacey

EZ Donuts for EZ Saturday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Sacrificing one for science with some iced Death Wish. Taking advantage of this weather and cleaning up the garage.


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. First time smoking one of these. This is an excellent blend. High quality flavor coming off this. Cocoa, cedar, nuts, white pepper, slight floral (jasmine or bergamot).
> Perfect construction too.


And you can still find some boxes of these.....one of my favs for sure!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Cornelius and Anthony Mistress. 
I had high hopes for this one, but I'm undecided. It didn't wow me that's for sure.

Unrelated question for Mr. Brownstone fans, are they good a few days from a B&M purchase or should I let it rest a while?









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Peapaw said:


> Cornelius and Anthony Mistress.
> I had high hopes for this one, but I'm undecided. It didn't wow me that's for sure.
> 
> Unrelated question for Mr. Brownstone fans, are they good a few days from a B&M purchase or should I let it rest a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Same experience here for all the C&As I've had.

As long as your B&M doesnt store them super wet, the Brownstone should be good to go!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Haven't post much lately, but here's a cavalcade of recent smokes:

































































Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cont... 

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rabidawise said:


> Sacrificing one for science with some iced Death Wish. Taking advantage of this weather and cleaning up the garage.


How was the Moon Garden?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> And you can still find some boxes of these.....one of my favs for sure!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


My B&M still has 16, 17, and 18.


----------



## Rabidawise

SoCal Gunner said:


> How was the Moon Garden?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position












Great, and still going strong!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> Pulled this from my loose EZ bag. It's tasty but I've no idea what it is. Help a demented old man out, somebody.
> 
> View attachment 238288





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Looks like Bees Knees to me. I might have been stalking the EZ site recently after having received a couple in bombs/trades, haha.


Confirmed - released in 2 sizes that I'm aware of.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

huffer33 said:


> Yet another poor experience with a blending sessions. Annoyingly tight after multiple proddings with the modus, and a run that won't quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Damn John, that's brutal!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rabidawise said:


> My B&M still has 16, 17, and 18.


Any 14's? 

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

SoCal Gunner said:


> Any 14's?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I don't think so. What does the band look like?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rabidawise said:


> I don't think so. What does the band look like?


Same writing, white band with red "circle" around Las Cals.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Same writing, white band with red "circle" around Las Cals.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Googled it...









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

SoCal Gunner said:


> Googled it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I don't think so, but I'll double check the next time I drop by.


----------



## SilkyJ

Mine still had 15's last time I looked but claim they don't have the 14's. Not sure I believe them though, they like to hide stuff lol.


----------



## haegejc

CORNELIUS & ANTHONY CORNELIUS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## vroom_vroom

Operation chillin moose.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Rose of Sharon from a trade with @kacey,


----------



## Matt_21

vroom_vroom said:


> Operation chillin moose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


They any good? I always see them on sale on Famous.
And being Canadian the name kind of pulls me in.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sawed Off Shotgun from the newbie sampler trade with @JtAv8torSo far a great smoke. Love all the flavors.










Started this stick two hours ago and now I'm here


----------



## mpomario

Had CHLI earlier while grading. Then a el Gueguenese and MB3. 

















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin with the fellas and smokin a couple sticks....dishes out a DE juicy Lucy and a Ramon bueso..... had a EZ Knife Fight









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Cheap but alright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

SoCal Gunner said:


> Same writing, white band with red "circle" around Las Cals.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


LOL you're dreaming big guy. But just in case - it also says 2014 on the band ray:

Yellowcake courtesy of my buddy @Dran










Sombrero de Copa tonight


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> LOL you're dreaming big guy. But just in case - it also says 2014 on the band ray:
> 
> Yellowcake courtesy of my buddy @Dran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sombrero de Copa tonight


How did you like the SMB stick?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How did you like the SMB stick?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It was excellent. May be a bit mild for a baller like you but I'm going to have to pick up some more.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Room 101 Farce ~

One of my favs...


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Hangin with the fellas and smokin a couple sticks....dishes out a DE juicy Lucy and a Ramon bueso..... had a EZ Knife Fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Nice looking YJ... prolly told you already though... I get excited when I see Jeep pics


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> It was excellent. May be a bit mild for a baller like you but I'm going to have to pick up some more.


I got half a box for ya if you don't want a hole box....just thrown it out there for ya...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice looking YJ... prolly told you already though... I get excited when I see Jeep pics


Does YJ mean Why a Heep? Lol....changed a ton in this thing and went exactly 15 miles and now the fuel pump is out.....lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I got half a box for ya if you don't want a hole box....just thrown it out there for ya...
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Pm incoming


----------



## tacket

mpomario said:


> Had CHLI earlier while grading. Then a el Gueguenese and MB3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Oh man, you got the right idea. Only way I've been getting through grading lately myself is with stick in hand/mouth.


----------



## greasemonger

Bobalu oscuro robusto courtesy of the @kacey stealth bomb. First of this brand for me, and its very enjoyable this morning. Despite a high ambient humidity this thing is burning perfectly and tastes great with a cup o' joe. Thanks brother!


----------



## Peapaw

Padilla La Pilar. 
Why is it the ones I expect/hope to like the most end up being a disappointment?









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BobP

Bespoke.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Matt_21 said:


> They any good? I always see them on sale on Famous.
> And being Canadian the name kind of pulls me in.


They are better with some rest, tends to be my garage stick/ indecisive stick. For the price I can't complain, it's not going to slap you with flavor but it's not a dog rocket construction is good and I can't say I have had any issues with one.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Olecharlie

Whipped Cream and Jim's Organic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

This is my pre game....this afternoon a private booth at the casino....







https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c56f2878a280/20190203_084820.mp4

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Bobalu oscuro robusto courtesy of the @kacey stealth bomb. First of this brand for me, and its very enjoyable this morning. Despite a high ambient humidity this thing is burning perfectly and tastes great with a cup o' joe. Thanks brother!


On ocassion they have a sampler for sale cheap. If you call when they have the sale they will let you choose your sticks. I enjoyed all the ones in my sampler.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Reserva with Sumatra,


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Hangin with the fellas and smokin a couple sticks....dishes out a DE juicy Lucy and a Ramon bueso..... had a EZ Knife Fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


How's the knife fight? Ready to go or some more rest?


----------



## S&W

Work and family obligations have conspired to make me cigarless for a few days. Hopefully this is the first of several today.


----------



## haegejc

MoW Phalanx from @cjmmm47. Thank you. My first MoW and I liked it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Can't go wrong this time- EL '17. Unusually calm, warm, and partly sunny.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000
Don't know if my palette is changing but I'm getting toasted coconut out of the last third, not for the first time...and it's really good!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

A little morphine to mellow out! Thanks @Rabidawise, worth the drive to Memphis to pick this up!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

DPG Blue on a rainy super bowl Sunday in Vacaville


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Bobalu oscuro robusto courtesy of the @*kacey* stealth bomb. First of this brand for me, and its very enjoyable this morning. Despite a high ambient humidity this thing is burning perfectly and tastes great with a cup o' joe. Thanks brother!


Your welcome I have enjoyed the ones I have smoked.


----------



## Jankjr

Grabbed some Wild Turkey Rare Breed to enjoy with this fine smoke! Yeti, the best whiskey cup IMHO.


----------



## Tulse

Good. Real good.


----------



## Peapaw

DE L40. 
I don't know where I got this one, it's not in my inventory, of course I've been slacking on updating inventory so....

I need to build a housing for my exhaust fan and filter.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rainy day in LA. Banging out some work before the game starts. I've got super into pairing hot tea with cigars, this is my latest

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ewood

From @TexaSmoke in the MAW. Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ewood said:


> From @TexaSmoke in the MAW. Thanks brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm....those are so good. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mpomario

A little TSP while I do PW.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SilkyJ

My new favorite drink/smoke combo. And I'm usually not a fan of connie's or flavored beer.


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> Rainy day in LA. Banging out some work before the game starts. I've got super into pairing hot tea with cigars, this is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


How is it? I like that tea but never tried it with a smoke.


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## S&W

This one courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Enjoyed it alot!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Whoever this Broadleaf Thanks it was good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Fuente for pre-football

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

@Fusion we are on the same path today. Love these smokes!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> How is it? I like that tea but never tried it with a smoke.


Good. Not too tannic. Would pair again.


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> My new favorite drink/smoke combo. And I'm usually not a fan of connie's or flavored beer.
> View attachment 238366


Both golden stouts and coffee beers pair great with cigars. That one looks like it fits like a glove


----------



## kacey

Flatbed cigar company Panacea Red Star









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> Both golden stouts and coffee beers pair great with cigars. That one looks like it fits like a glove


I agree, this one's just better than most I've had. More vanilla than coffee in my opinion but just enough coffee to go perfect with a cigar. Almost like a bubbly vanilla latte.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Limitado III with a cup of Kona,


----------



## ELLASU

My first but definitely not my last!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Steampunk is next and most likely not last










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

S'mores beer and a FKM en robusto extra.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sun Grown while watching the game. The wrapper on this one is beautiful. So smooth


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> S'mores beer and a FKM en robusto extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


What do you think of that beer? It tastes so much like a s'more to me. Don't know if I could drink more than one tho


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> What do you think of that beer? It tastes so much like a s'more to me. Don't know if I could drink more than one tho


It's ok. The smokiness of it reminds me of a porter. The s'mores flavor is pretty subtle to me today but I have been pounding smokes all weekend.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> It's ok. The smokiness of it reminds me of a porter. The s'mores flavor is pretty subtle to me today but I have been pounding smokes all weekend.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Yeah it's one for me that I could throw in on a pick your own six but not buy a 6 pack of it alone.


----------



## haegejc

Foundation, The Wise Man Maduro while watching the game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Interesting little smoke; quite different from many I've had before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Good one to end the day with...


----------



## Ewood

Some EZ. Not sure which though. Any help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A Norteno Belicoso Fino. For the finish of the game. At least it hasn't been a blow out. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415




----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2 for tonight.


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> Some EZ. Not sure which though. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blessed leaf 1611? Or doxology? @JtAv8tor any idear?


----------



## vroom_vroom

More sun grown while trolling cigar bid for this months box









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Westside Threat

Ewood said:


> Some EZ. Not sure which though. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking Blessed Leaf

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/blessed-leaf?variant=1148651741


----------



## Ewood

Westside Threat said:


> Thinking Blessed Leaf
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/blessed-leaf?variant=1148651741


The band is almost like a black sandpaper so I don't think it's those..hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I think its Blessed Leaf. Here's my post when I (think) I smoked one.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...smoke-today-non-habanos-3911.html#post5401754


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> How's the knife fight? Ready to go or some more rest?


Pretty damn good, but I had way to many adult beverages to tell you either way 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Sosa Maduro from my vacation last month


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Pretty damn good, but I had way to many adult beverages to tell you either way
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Thats my favorite answer


----------



## SilkyJ

That's my answer for everything lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had a Padron 5k natural at halftime, but evidently the pic was a bit phallic and won't load. Oh well, you know what it looks like.


----------



## arlopez

Super Bowl LIII Halftime show









Enviado desde mi moto g(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

It is Superbowl Sunday so this one seemed appropriate


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tacket

arlopez said:


> Super Bowl LIII Halftime show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


That angle tho...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Long Live The King









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Thyme for a smoke.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

Thanks @WNYTony! Great short morning smoke!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Undercrown sun grown flying pig.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Early this morning. The Griffin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Finally 50 degrees here! First cigar in a long time since switching to pipes in the cold months.


----------



## greasemonger

Had a few this morning


----------



## Fusion

These are good, pity its my last one of a 3 pack


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed (Tiger Kitty Soft Paws) ~


----------



## huffer33

Unseasonable mild here as well. Getting some vitamin D, vitamin C, and vitamin N

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

huffer33 said:


> Unseasonable mild here as well. Getting some vitamin D, vitamin C, and vitamin N
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Mmmmm MB3 goodness... Just snagged a 20-box of the robustos for $80, wish I had been allowed to buy more than one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Yes I'm smoking outside in MA in February... Almost 60° today, so I'm out of the mobile lounge and enjoying some fresh air with a CFed Love Potion!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday.....

A great AM smoke, mild... but got some good tastes to it....









And a great stick from @BOSSTANK .....Thank you James!!


----------



## Hickorynut

After Stupidbowl Sunday is #MaduroMonday right?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanicAcid

An utterly disgusting El Dorado - Half Corona. Some dutch cigar company makes them and I can honestly say hand over heart the worst thing I've ever smoked. And when I was a kid i used to steal tobacco out of the stubs in my dad's ash tray and roll a smoke! And that stuff was better than the El Dorado. €10 for 25 should have been a give away I guess...



Hickorynut said:


> After Stupidbowl Sunday is #MaduroMonday right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How did you enjoy it? I've got one sat in my humi ready for a special occasion


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

The King is Dead Broken Sword


----------



## haegejc

I really like these Yellow Cakes for a quickish tasty smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW OCC with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## mpomario

Giving the Black Label Works Rorschach at try. Pretty good little smoke.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Giving the Black Label Works Rorschach at try. Pretty good little smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Even if the smoke isn't amazing, that's one bada** label...


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida and a splash of Bulleit Bourbon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

C Fed Naughty List Maduro with some gentleman's jack. This is one smooth cigar. There's a few guys out there I've been meaning to pay back and these are going to be the perfect addition to a bomb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw 300 Hands Maduro. The ash dropped shortly after taking the pic.

Good smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Laying out all my stuff to go full mad scientist on my truck in the morning with this guy









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## WABOOM

2000 Maduro. These cigars are 2000 years old... (Robert Kraft reference)


----------



## TexaSmoke

WABOOM said:


> 2000 Maduro. These cigars are 2000 years old... (Robert Kraft reference)


I laughed so hard reading that article.


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin from @GOT14U about a year ago, with a cup of English tea.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Hot Cocoa ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> From yesterday.....
> 
> A great AM smoke, mild... but got some good tastes to it....
> 
> View attachment 238410
> 
> 
> And a great stick from @BOSSTANK .....Thank you James!!
> 
> View attachment 238412


Glad you enjoyed it :vs_cool:


----------



## WNYTony

A long skinny Padron


----------



## Dran

Travel smoke, on the way to the range. Parked now and smoking fine, despite the grand canyon sized cap crack!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Dreading work today. Must start of right!! Short and sweet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

WABOOM said:


> 2000 Maduro. These cigars are 2000 years old... (Robert Kraft reference)


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

That's some serious rest time...


----------



## huffer33

Cap popped off due to a poor cut.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

La Riqueza courtesy of @Westside Threat and Iron Bean Integrity. 2 yrs of rest and this is still a great smoke! Love these flavors....#TatuajeTuesday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano and Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

Morning smoke.


----------



## Peapaw

For some reason I brought 2 with me this trip.
RP Sungrown









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Buckeye Land (surprise). Didn't take a pic because I'm sure you know what it looks like or are tired of seeing them. First one of these that I am getting toasted coconut in the final third. If I ever win the super lotto I would dedicate an entire tower humidor to this cigar :grin2:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BWTC Deliverance Porcelain, very nice and im not a BWTC fan, could be i am now:grin2:Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday...Tatuaje, L'espirt de verite..... Sound like French to me....But a nice tasty, well put together smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

Fausto for tatuesday


----------



## GunnyJ

I tried a Rocky Patel Dark Dominican _again _today...IMHO I can see why these were on sale at such a discount. They look and feel rather dry even though the rest of the sticks in the humidor are good. They're on the bitter side, to me at least. The construction is lacking...veiny wrappers, the caps almost always come off, it's hard to get the label off or to punch one of these without cracking the wrapper. Of the ones I've had I've put down four of them before reaching the second third (including today's).

I won't buy these again and I'm putting the remainder into the bottom of a box to forget about...maybe in a couple of years they'll turn around. *BUT*, if anyone has had these and enjoyed them shoot me a PM and I'll give you a handful.

Now it's time to fire up an AB Coyol and enjoy a cigar.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

CH Luminosa with a little TX Whiskey
Definitely a Connie worth trying.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

An original hit and run with a bit of paperwork....man these are good









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> An original hit and run with a bit of paperwork....man these are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


So, not meaning to Jack the thread, but I see the computer... Greta van fleet, I've only heard a couple songs. Are they just a zepplin clone? Or are they more than that?

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Zepplin clone in a good way....not totally a clone so they do have some uniqueness


Alrightdriver said:


> So, not meaning to Jack the thread, but I see the computer... Greta van fleet, I've only heard a couple songs. Are they just a zepplin clone? Or are they more than that?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

GOT14U said:


> Zepplin clone in a good way....not totally a clone so they do have some uniqueness


I've heard the shows are great.

With some Four Roses on a wonderful afternoon.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Good stuff.


----------



## ScottyB

Pretty tasty.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2, this just for a change:smile2:


----------



## SilkyJ

Cabaiguan for Tat Tuesday


----------



## blackrabbit

These are good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr Brownstone Maduro Boolit paired with a small pour of Papa's Pilar 24 Dark Rum. Nice combination










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> These are good.


Yes they are!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Gilberto Oliva Reserva from @cjmmm47










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Ghost Pepper with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Kraft has nothing on this 6,000 year old cigar...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

On to the last 1/3 of another perdomo 20th anniversary 









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## S&W

Earlier tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Crack ~


----------



## WNYTony

Cabaiguan Lancero, courtesy of @TexaSmoke Great cigar as usual Tyson !


----------



## the camaro show

I really need to fit a stick in this week! College is kicking my ass right now and I got one nice stick lined up


----------



## The_blowout

I have a new air 300cc. I set the temperature around 66% and my humidity is 65. Is that okay or do I need to change it?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wrong thread, for both posts.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Hot Cocoa ~

The Hot Cocao is way better than the Mexican Hot Chocolate... imo


----------



## Peapaw

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Reserve. 
I have this listed as a purchase, but I have no memory of when/where I bought it. I wish I had more. Good stick









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

An early Yellow Cake My last one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Wanted to prove the naysayers wrong.
Couldn't get past the first third on this.
Just tasted off.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stickin with the days..
La Hacienda and Guatemalan #WarpedWednesday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Reserve.
> I have this listed as a purchase, but I have no memory of when/where I bought it. I wish I had more. Good stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I buy them when they go on sale at CI. You can usually get them for about $2 or so. I like'em alot too. Plenty of smoke.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Stickin with the days..
> La Hacienda and Guatemalan #WarpedWednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Me too. Colmena Reina








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Sumatra,


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at that little porcine cigar, very nice! Is the draw any easier than some of the other vitolas?


----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Look at that little porcine cigar, very nice! Is the draw any easier than some of the other vitolas?


This is my favorite LP stick. So far I've not had any issues with the draw on any of these and I've smoked quite a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Maestro del Tiempo for Warped Wednesday


----------



## Fusion

BMB Conni, so good


----------



## GOT14U

Edgy85 said:


> Wanted to prove the naysayers wrong.
> Couldn't get past the first third on this.
> Just tasted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ya we all learn....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Ya we all learn....lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Or yunz could just listen to me.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed> (Color Project) Tiger Kitty Soft
Paws ~


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Or yunz could just listen to me.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What fun would that be? Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> Or yunz could just listen to me.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha the 'cigars' were in my possession by that point there was no turning back so had to at least try them. 
I get what you say about the sickness though I was half gagging at parts...just not right, not right at all. Had a trini Reyes after I chucked it to get some normal cigar flavours in my mouth.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Haha the 'cigars' were in my possession by that point there was no turning back so had to at least try them.
> I get what you say about the sickness though I was half gagging at parts...just not right, not right at all. Had a trini Reyes after I chucked it to get some normal cigar flavours in my mouth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Exactly. Very weird cigar

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

With a nice glass of Pinot Noir









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

A bit more paperwork today and a killer stick!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed> (Color Project) Tiger Kitty Soft
> Paws ~


Not much doesn't go with Yoo-hoo; I usually smoke with a caucasion


----------



## haegejc

Guaimaro Robusto It was suggested that I try these. Very glad they did. I will have to get more for the stash. Nice spicy bite to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB Filthy Hooligan with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I don't dislike this cigar, but so far it's just kind of "eh".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I don't dislike this cigar, but so far it's just kind of "eh".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take them off your hands anyday.... I might even take the one you're smoking as long as you pass a wellness test. Lol


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Cigary said:


> I'll take them off your hands anyday.... I might even take the one you're smoking as long as pass a wellness test.


It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination; I just think it's a bit too mild for my preferences. Flavor has improved and grown more interesting as the first third is ending, though.

I just bought this single on a lark from a local cigar bar, otherwise I likely would sell or trade any others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Eastern Standard Cream Crush ~

Time to service the beast...


----------



## GunnyJ

Today was the day for that special Honey Berry Backwoods Cigar...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed> (Color Project) Tiger Kitty Soft
> 
> Paws ~


Such a terrible name....I hope they are good.....just typing that name makes me.....blah!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> AB Filthy Hooligan with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,
> 
> View attachment 238550


Keep it up....gonna make me have to up my coffee game..... smh....

CFED Naughty List Maduro and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Catacomb and some CoC! Hell yeah









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

I thought I posted this one....this was me enjoying a stick while telling people what to do....it's my favorite past time!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Such a terrible name....I hope they are good.....just typing that name makes me.....blah!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I like'em... I think I like all creamy connies though haha

"Flavors: Heavy cream, butter, dark chocolate, Spanish cedar, caramel, coffee, black pepper. The balance and burn are perfection!"


----------



## greasemonger

CAO Nica


----------



## mpomario

Ave Maria Divinia care of @Olecharlie.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

LFD Air Bender Lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Shorty,


----------



## GOT14U

Damn the retro! Last one for sure!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Keep it up....gonna make me have to up my coffee game..... smh....
> 
> CFED Naughty List Maduro and Guatemalan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Eh, I've seen what you drink, ain't no shame in your coffee game!
I found some Panamanian I'm gonna try when I get back from Missouri.


----------



## GOT14U

These things are gonna be phenomenal in about 6 months! Pared with some Police









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was that? Strong? I found one of those when I was diggn around in my humi the other day. Thanks


----------



## GOT14U

those are damn good sticks... kinda of a TAA tAt ...IMO....


Mark in wi said:


> How was that? Strong? I found one of those when I was diggn around in my humi the other day. Thanks


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Damn the carnage!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sprouthog

Mark in wi said:


> How was that? Strong? I found one of those when I was diggn around in my humi the other day. Thanks


6 years in the humi. Strong, smooth with a good bit of white pepper. One left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Warped Wednesday y'all


----------



## Peapaw

Mr. Brownstone. 
Gonna reserve judgment on this, I used a punch first and got an almost impossible draw, then went with a guillotine cut.. a little better, like sucking a chunk of strawberry through a straw, 2nd cut was like a thick milkshake. 
Burn was good. Flavor was ok,









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

PDR Oscuro and Guatemalan....for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

From last night


----------



## greasemonger

Mex Hot Chocolate


----------



## Edgy85

Love these rp special editions.
So smooth.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Dub and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Mex Hot Chocolate


In your opinion are those or the Hot Cocoa better? I need to know for science and stuff :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

CCA Filerokee from @Rabidawise and some EZ ugly Christmas sweater 2017 java


----------



## huffer33

Stunning day today... Last of the nice weather for a while.

For thrifty Thursday. I think I want to try to do a whole week of following the days.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SLOANER

A few from the recent vacation.. That ez snowman was so good!
@WNYTony thank you again for the lil Tat. That thing was delicious! Also partook in that lil curuvari while waiting on dinner one eve. Absolutely stellar lil Smoke!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

SLOANER said:


> A few from the recent vacation.. That ez snowman was so good!
> @WNYTony thank you again for the lil Tat. That thing was delicious! Also partook in that lil curuvari while waiting on dinner one eve. Absolutely stellar lil Smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That beer looks tasty too!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From 2016 from my old friend KidVegas. Great smoke.


----------



## ForMud

A good steady stand by.......


----------



## Shaver702

Long smoke but a great smoke.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Dran

Thanks @ForMud, tasty!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Dran said:


> Thanks @ForMud, tasty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Glad you're enjoying it........Now I want one.


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Wanted to prove the naysayers wrong.
> Couldn't get past the first third on this.
> Just tasted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


ROFLMAO, had you asked I would have sent you a selection of infused sticks. I keep a hundred or so on hand for my wife, to enjoy the smell of. Meaning I smoke them and she says yes I like that cigar. . I also have three friends that smoke them.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> With a nice glass of Pinot Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


When the weather warms back up I will have to try that combo. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Archetype Dreamstate for today's smoke really enjoying these. But my Connie kick continues.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Gurkha something or other for thrifty Thursday. Lots of rest on this thing. Isn't bad. A little wonky burn line. I found two Gurkhas hiding in my humidor when I was checking inventory and figured I should get rid of them. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> ROFLMAO, had you asked I would have sent you a selection of infused sticks. I keep a hundred or so on hand for my wife, to enjoy the smell of. Meaning I smoke them and she says yes I like that cigar. . I also have three friends that smoke them.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Haha nah you're ok!
Was one of those try anything once situations mate.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley Black Market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Aladino Maduro
Wrapper: San Andres Maduro
Binder: Honduras (100% Authentic Corojo)
Filler: Honduras (100% Authentic Corojo)
Length: 7″ 
Ring Gauge: 38
Vitola: Elegante

3 days off work! Chillibrate...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ScottyB

Love these...


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> In your opinion are those or the Hot Cocoa better? I need to know for science and stuff :grin2:


Honestly dont know. Have a 5er of hot cocoa resting and another en route


----------



## Hickorynut

CCA Ranflago and Columbian.....it's Thrifty and purty good!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MattT

Carrillo La Historia. Good stick, especially in the second half. While I got flavors of tangy orange peel out of the Encore Majestic, I swear I got flavors of sweet and strawberry out of this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Archetype Axis Mundi ROTT. 
The rest of them are going to rest awhile.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## PanzaVerde

This is starting to become one of my favorites. Really like this Lonsdale size


----------



## haegejc

Caldwell Hit and Run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi ROTT.
> The rest of them are going to rest awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I keep seeing these pop up, definitely need to try one.


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I keep seeing these pop up, definitely need to try one.


I had one and decided they were box worthy. 
ROTT is not quite as good but that's to be expected.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> I had one and decided they were box worthy.
> ROTT is not quite as good but that's to be expected.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I'm like that with some sticks, as well. Sometimes one is all it takes, especially if it's rested and in prime condition already. Most of the time I'll try a couple before deciding on a box purchase, but when you have one that just smacks you upside the head with how good it is, I figure I'd be a fool to ignore it and not get a box.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Livin' on the Edge tonight...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> In your opinion are those or the Hot Cocoa better? I need to know for science and stuff :grin2:


The Hot Cocoa is better to me...


----------



## Westside Threat

Powerband. I don't think I've ever seen someone smoke one. New cigar, figured I'd open a new single grain.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm like that with some sticks, as well. Sometimes one is all it takes, especially if it's rested and in prime condition already. Most of the time I'll try a couple before deciding on a box purchase, but when you have one that just smacks you upside the head with how good it is, I figure I'd be a fool to ignore it and not get a box.


Great sticks. I have one with about 6 months rest I will add to your goody bag. :vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Great sticks. I have one with about 6 months rest I will add to your goody bag. :vs_cool:


Sweet! I've never seen one in any local shops, that'll keep me from trying to track one down.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!! MoW Ruination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

From last night. Tasty for a Connie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Long live the King with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

GoodNub Morning


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> GoodNub Morning


Lookin pur nub in all the wong places.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

R52 Magnum and Kiawah Dark for #FuenteFriday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

At the only cigar place in scotland enjoy a padron 1926 (I brought it with me I'm not daft enough to pay uk prices) drinking a stout that tastes like smores and a rum that tastes like rum.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, gonna try this one.


Edit: While I'm not a huge LGC fan, this was an excellent smoke!


----------



## haegejc

Arturo Fuente Rosado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Always dependably good.....Really anything Dunbarton is.


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Friday


----------



## WABOOM

Torpedo.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tazdvl

I know it's Fuente Friday, but I needed something quick to appease the wife.









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Olecharlie

Boondock Saint on a 33 degree day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Blk Wks Rorschach
Big flavor in a small package.


----------



## Dran

Tat Havana VI petite corona.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Chupacabra. I always enjoy these.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican,







30*f with sleet and a wind chill of 19*f


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are always good...


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 today :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Remember seeing a bunch of these being smoked this summer, gonna give it a go....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

crown said:


> Blending Sessions
> View attachment 238718
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone else have a hard time keeping these lit? This is the 2nd one in a row after 3 GREAT cigars...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

L'Atelier. Pretty dam good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Gonna try this one.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DEHE for ME time.....courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thank you Jack!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GunnyJ

* Rocky Patel Tabaquero Hamlet Paredes, Toro *

This smoke had a nice medium/dark chocolate colored wrapper with some noticeable but it was a good looking cigar. I found it a little odd that the rounded foot was capped and then punched. Pre-light draw was firm but not hard, tasted like hay and chocolate. The foot made it a little hard to light well in the wind and I think contributed to a fairly wonky burn until the final third. First third started of quite spicy (liked that) and it mellowed as the smoking continued. Good smoke output and only needed ashing three times. The band was aggressively glued and hard to get off, I waited until it was almost burning to remove it and it still damaged the wrapper. I have three more so the jury is still out on this, but for its few issues I did like this one.

Smoke time - 92 minutes
Stick age - 2 years 1 month


----------



## GunnyJ

Hickorynut said:


> Such a terrible name....I hope they are good.....just typing that name makes me.....blah!


Yeah...Yoohoo doesn't seem right...

Oh, did you mean the cigar? :vs_laugh:


----------



## SLOANER

RP Decade this evening before the steaks hit the grill And sippin some EZ brass knuckles red.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Roma is becoming one of my favorite smokes next to Crowned Heads.


----------



## greasemonger

Socrates


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

csk415 said:


> Roma is becoming one of my favorite smokes next to Crowned Heads.


Same here; RoMa makes some pretty amazing smokes. And I appreciate that they don't seem to participate in the game of flooding the market with 100s of different lines. They make a few, quality blends, and leave it at that. Excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogota,,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Deep Fried Turkey and Oak & Eden bourbon. The savory aspect of the non dessert food line is growing on me










Sent from the Westside


----------



## lex61

Fuente Anejo at Casa Fuente, Las Vegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Asylum Lancero


----------



## vroom_vroom

Nice dinner out with the family, now a little relax time. Rp a-10. This box had been resting since october. Definitely better with more time.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Hickorynut

Herding turtles before driving Ms Daisy with this Oliva G square pressed and Iron Bean Integrity..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Crux Skeeter last night with sexual chocolate at the saloon and an Aniversario number 2 this morning
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

Smoking a prensado while cleaning and oiling the mean machine.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father Limited Edition 2013,


----------



## Olecharlie

I like this and also the Aganorsa Leaf signature, trying to decide between the two in order to have some lighter wrappers on hand.


----------



## haegejc

Curivari Buenaventura Mini BV Quick smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Traviata Maduro. 
And a couple of pics of the lighter I inherited from my pawpaw.
I know the lighter isn't in good condition but I didn't and still don't know what to do as far as cleaning it up/restoring it. I haven't found anything like it in the brief web searches I've done. So it's just sitting in a drawer.























Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx







Salted peanuts, lemon zest, butter and occasional hints of whiskey. 
A nice change from the deep and dark I usually reach for.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Cromagnon- Smells good, tastes good, kicks you in the teeth good. Very good!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Tat noella from last night.


----------



## kacey

EZ Donuts for EZ Saturday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mexican Hot Chocolate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Peapaw said:


> CAO Traviata Maduro.
> And a couple of pics of the lighter I inherited from my pawpaw.
> I know the lighter isn't in good condition but I didn't and still don't know what to do as far as cleaning it up/restoring it. I haven't found anything like it in the brief web searches I've done. So it's just sitting in a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Is it butane or Zippo fluid type? If it uses fluid it should be easier to restore than the butane, less seals to worry with.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

smoking jacket


----------



## mpomario

Yeah it's 35° but these are just too darn good.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non

I've drooled over it long enough haha...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non
> 
> I've drooled over it long enough haha...


Enjoy it! Might have one myself tonight...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> Cfed Minx
> View attachment 238790
> 
> Salted peanuts, lemon zest, butter and occasional hints of whiskey.
> A nice change from the deep and dark I usually reach for.


That stick sounds amazing haha... :surprise:


----------



## Hickorynut

Mark Twain Donkey Stick courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....had a few hours outside this afternoon and decided to fire it up. My triple torch had a tough time sos I used this brush pile.....way outta the RG park for me, but did have some nice flavors. Thanks fellas! Total smoking time...all day... 
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SilkyJ

A decent little barber pole from Cigar Factory. Not my favorite thing from them but it's decent.


----------



## S&W

On the High Point University campus this morning with my youngest son. He's committed there in the fall. Absolutely beautiful campus but a little chilly this A.M.


----------



## Westside Threat

Tea and La Barba

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Peapaw

Alrightdriver said:


> Is it butane or Zippo fluid type? If it uses fluid it should be easier to restore than the butane, less seals to worry with.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


It uses lighter fluid.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Black bengal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 238830
> 
> Black bengal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to go through CAOs sticks.. I think I've liked everything I have tried by them.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Camacho Triple Maduro









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Scotchpig

Irish Car Bomb. Thanks @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Peapaw said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That's a good 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@Sine_Qua_Non you hooked me up brother! I'm holding the Pardon 80 for a special ocassion but I was too tempted to let this fellow rest another day! Paired up with a couple oz of El Darado dark sipping rum 15 yr.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non you hooked me up brother! I'm holding the Pardon 80 for a special ocassion but I was too tempted to let this fellow rest another day! Paired up with a couple oz of El Darado dark sipping rum 15 yr.


I really hope you enjoy it; Placencia poured their heart and soul (alma) in to that line of cigars, and it shows. :wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I really hope you enjoy it; Placencia poured their heart and soul (alma) in to that line of cigars, and it shows. :wink2:


Yes Indeed a great Cigar! Thank you!


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fuente Hemingway Signature,


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non you hooked me up brother! I'm holding the Pardon 80 for a special ocassion but I was too tempted to let this fellow rest another day! Paired up with a couple oz of El Darado dark sipping rum 15 yr.


A seriously great rum and reasonable price point

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

Cutest little Blending Session you've seen. Box pressed and dark as night. Paired with Bual Madeira.

I love Madeira so much. The perfect blend between port and Sherry. Not too sweet, full of complexity.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Cutest little Blending Session you've seen. Box pressed and dark as night. Paired with Bual Madeira.
> 
> I love Madeira so much. The perfect blend between port and Sherry. Not too sweet, full of complexity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I've had a blending sessions that looked just like that. Smoked it ROTT and it was delicious.


----------



## GOT14U

So good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

EZ Cleaver


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> EZ Cleaver


Too 5

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> EZ Cleaver


I have one of those in the cooler, sure it's good!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Too 5
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


For real. Sweet, savory, and complex as can be. Great smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

Correction top 5...damn phone


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Sawd off! While the boy figures out the rubic cube.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Sin Compromiso


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> Sin Compromiso


That's a good one right there!


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Sin Compromiso


Damn good stick only had one....haven't sprung for a box yet.....but my buddy Steve is coming to town in 2 weeks so maybe then.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Sin Compromiso


I kept going back and forth on these. Never did pull the trigger.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I kept going back and forth on these. Never did pull the trigger.


I hear ya, kind of a steep price....but the one I had was pretty darn good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Sawd off! While the boy figures out the rubic cube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


My bets on him before you finish that one!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> My bets on him before you finish that one!


Ya he already figured it out and went inside.....go figure

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hammer & Sickle with Sumatra to kick of this 12 hr drive,


----------



## Peapaw

RP Decades while enjoying this view.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Here's a couple from last weeks "stuperbowl" that i forgot to post.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hammer & Sickle with Sumatra to kick of this 12 hr drive,
> 
> View attachment 238860


Safe travels back to Texas!

CFED Whipped Cream and Kiawah Dark...20 degrees colder than the last few days.. 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Round 2 Nicaraguan overruns,


----------



## haegejc

Gurkha Ghost. Hate to say it but not that bad. Same flavor from start to finish tho.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning smoke courtesy of @GOT14U with Jim's Organic Beans. This one had a label of 3/18, Thanks Jerod!


----------



## S&W

First smoke of the day


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Good morning smoke courtesy of @GOT14U with Jim's Organic Beans. This one had a label of 3/18, Thanks Jerod!


Hope you enjoyed it.....one of the few lighter smokes that I like.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Hope you enjoyed it.....one of the few lighter smokes that I like.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yes indeed I did. It's a change of pace from my usual morning Nub Maduros. I rarely ever have a Nub except with morning coffee because they are mild and pleasing to the palate in the AM hours.


----------



## Peapaw

Ave Maria Clermont









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey

Hickorynut said:


> Mark Twain Donkey Stick courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band....had a few hours outside this afternoon and decided to fire it up. My triple torch had a tough time sos I used this brush pile.....way outta the RG park for me, but did have some nice flavors. Thanks fellas! Total smoking time...all day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I use those fer walkin sticks. There great for that, smoke real nice and they last the full 5 miles.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey

S&W said:


> First smoke of the day


How was it? Looks dark and oily.


----------



## tazdvl

haegejc said:


> Gurkha Ghost. Hate to say it but not that bad. Same flavor from start to finish tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ghost is one of the few I actually like from them.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday's Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## Dran

Liking the junior much more than the full size cousin!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

3000 Always good


----------



## Westside Threat

Funfetti and Honeybrush tea, waiting for the rain










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

I'm burning the odd sticks today. This one I have no idea where I got it

Metropolitan Conn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Charter Oak Connecticut today.


----------



## WABOOM

T52, toro. 
With the exception of the L40, Liga Privada has let me down every time I've smoked one. The #9 and T52 have not impressed me. It's chocolatey and smooth, but overall boring, unacceptable construction, and overpriced. This one is not burning good and its obvious that it is bunched unevenly. Ive had this same experience with at least 5 other LP's. Just my bad luck? Maybe. I know they have a big following. But I wouldn't order these again.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I'm not sure what the point of the cap is. It looks like Bob Marley's hair.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

One more before the weekend is over.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Round 3, MF Le Bijou


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Cleaver courtsey of @Dran


----------



## Dran

@Olecharlie, that one wasn't my doing, unless it came from the nub prize pack. I think @Rondo threw that one in the prize pool!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Joya Silver.

Whoever sent this to me, thanks









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Westside Threat

The most important thing is you have the Cleaver. It’s a top five cigar IMHO


----------



## mpomario

Too freaking cold. Headed inside to Michael's in Euless.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Westside Threat

Mr Brownstone and a local coffee Porter. First half of the cigar has been disappointing based on the community feedback but it's starting to ramp up.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Simple afternoon with RB Genesis and a hot cup of Kona!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Round 2 for the day... I believe this one come from @TexaSmoke ?

Good stick!


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Round 2 for the day... I believe this one come from @TexaSmoke ?
> 
> Good stick!


Indeed it did. Hope you dig it.


----------



## haegejc

WABOOM said:


> T52, toro.
> With the exception of the L40, Liga Privada has let me down every time I've smoked one. The #9 and T52 have not impressed me. It's chocolatey and smooth, but overall boring, unacceptable construction, and overpriced. This one is not burning good and its obvious that it is bunched unevenly. Ive had this same experience with at least 5 other LP's. Just my bad luck? Maybe. I know they have a big following. But I wouldn't order these again.


I have had the same experience with 4 of the last 5 liga 9s I have smoked. All from the same box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron Not sure which one but it is good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Indeed it did. Hope you dig it.


I need to start putting a date label on my sticks... I got the stuff to do it, just need to make myself do it :grin2:

Thanks bro


----------



## Rabidawise

Norteno Belicoso Fino from @mpomario. Thanks brother! I love the shape of these!


----------



## S&W

kacey said:


> How was it? Looks dark and oily.


Not a flavor bomb but tasty and an excellent draw and burn.


----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> Padron Not sure which one but it is good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes those are great, looks like maybe a 3k Maduro


----------



## S&W

Round two was a RP Vintage courtesy of @Peapaw then off to the easy chair for a long afternoon nap


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Oscura with about 20 months on it paired with another coffee beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> @Olecharlie, that one wasn't my doing, unless it came from the nub prize pack. I think @Rondo threw that one in the prize pool!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It was from the Nub contest, thanks @Rondo for a great stick.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

hl candela









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> Norteno Belicoso Fino from @mpomario. Thanks brother! I love the shape of these!


Me too. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

I really like these La Palina black labels. So much smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Oliva G Maduro- Last one for today


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

*Cohiba Classic, Robusto*

I don't know if it's the age of this stick (2 years 8 months) or what...looked good, lit well, burnt a little wonky, but it was like smoking nothing. Almost no flavor or aroma...I mean this thing was so bland and lackluster I dropped half way through in favor of a Padron. At least it was a freebie...

*Padron Delicias (Corona Extra) Maduro*

Since that Cohiba red dot was such a disappointment, I fired this up to make up for it. A nice dark maduro, and almost a year older (3 years 7 months) than that Cohiba from above. I don't know if the Cohiba is just a mild stick (that was my first one of those) but that thing was nothing like its Cuban counterparts. This Padron started of with a surprising amount of spice and flavor. The smoke output was high although the burn, for a Padron, was off. This was a solid example of a Padron, even after 3.7 years, and is an example of why Padron is a leader in cigars!

When I bought this Padron I remember feeling like a high roller...spending the money for the little cigar. A little while later I realized that the little cigar is worth the money compared to its larger, but mediocre, counterparts. And if you're going to enjoy a cigar, make it the best you can have (definition of best is different for everyone). Hey...isn't that the point? To enjoy the cigars you consider to be the best cigars? Cheers!


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I might not be Rich as ****, but I am smoking an #RAF cigar, thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Viaje satori. Picked this up at my local B&M for $6.90. My first Viaje!


----------



## WNYTony

Skinny Jeckyll










LFD Lancero, courtesy of @kacey


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I might not be Rich as F**k, but I am smoking an #RAF cigar, thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I thought it was "Royal Air Force":vs_laugh:

What do you think Nate?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Oh, I thought it was "Royal Air Force":vs_laugh:
> 
> What do you think Nate?


It was very decent; a pleasantly firm draw and good flavor with just the right amount of spice. Thanks for sending it my way!

And my apologies, @curmudgeonista, I was debating in my head about how much to censor out of the name of the cigar, lol. @Humphrey's Ghost, I thought RAF was going to stand for Royal Air Force as well; I was a bit surprised when I started researching the cigar online while smoking it, hahaha.


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TexaSmoke

Charter Oak Connie Corona with EZ Brass Knuckles Coffee. Great way to start the day. 
Thanks, @Rabidawise


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> It was very decent; a pleasantly firm draw and good flavor with just the right amount of spice. Thanks for sending it my way!
> 
> And my apologies, @*curmudgeonista*, I was debating in my head about how much to censor out of the name of the cigar, lol. @*Humphrey's Ghost*, I thought RAF was going to stand for Royal Air Force as well; I was a bit surprised when I started researching the cigar online while smoking it, hahaha.


Milder expletives get overlooked, but I have a low tolerance for the F-word. If it still reads the same it's kinda' over the line; though I realize it's not entirely your fault.

I've never actually banned a cigar before, but if that one doesn't remain '_The Queen's fly-boys_' around here I'm gonna' figure out how! :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

MF Flor De Las Antillas









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Maduro Monday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ita Monday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

Cornelius and Anthony The Gent. 
This is the best of 3 C&As I've had. But IMO that's not sayinga lot.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


>


That was one of my favorite Davidoff's so far.

Blending sessions... So far so good. Seeing if the background helps with the adult filter. If it shows sideways you'll know the answer was negative.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Tulse

Clean the ashtray day @BOSSTANK. And the new New World.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tulse said:


> Clean the ashtray day @BOSSTANK. And the new New World.
> 
> View attachment 238950


Haha... I was looking at mine earlier thinking it's that time again... :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Romatherapy Cromag after a testing day....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GunnyJ

*Alec Bradley - The Lineage - Robusto, 5.25 x 52*

This was a fine looking cigar. It had some noticeable veins in the wrapper but it looked good. And it was a nice cigar to hold, the wrapper was soft to the touch and the stick was giving to a little pressure, not spongy and not hard. When I gave it a (straight) cut I noticed a dark spot so I looked at the foot and noticed more dark leafy goodness in the filler. This cigar had a very pleasant aroma and taste, not too mild, but it was "soft" as best I can explain it. The first two thirds had a chocolatey sweetness that I thought was really nice. I'm an IPA beer drinker and like spicy cigars, in comparison to beers, this smoke was like a really nice milk stout. On the downside, the burn was a canoe (not big, but noticeably uneven) until the last third when it finally straightened out. I would definitely smoke this again!

Smoke time - 98 minutes
Cigar age - 3 yr. 7 mo.


----------



## haegejc

Archetype Axis Mundi. Great cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## greasemonger

Aladino lance. Very Eiroa, in a good way.


----------



## Ewood

I've heard good things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ewood said:


> I've heard good things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not heard of it what did you think of it?


----------



## kacey

Walking in the light still
EZRA Zion 6









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

kacey said:


> I have not heard of it what did you think of it?


Really good to start, I'm getting cashews, cream and something that makes me raise my eyebrows in the first third with a hint of spice. Really smooth so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Soooooo good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

For this maduro Monday snow day here in Seattle, a Perez Carrillo La Historia from Katman:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Espinosa Orange Moon from a great buddy. Supposed to be a lounge exclusive and it is fantastic.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Raining like crazy out tonight...










_"AKA, short for American Kickass Cigars is a quality focused Boutique Company that uses unique blends of premium tobaccos to create a line of smokes that are fun, exciting, and, as the name implies- truly Kickass! All rolled at the legendary Davidoff factory in Honduras , Respect cigars feature a 5- year old Criollo Ligero wrapper over an aged Corojo binder, and a two-country blend of vintage filler tobaccos for rich, medium to full body flavors of earth, cedar, wood, and a smooth leathery finish. AKA Nth Degree is a maduro wrapped beauty with a sophisticated blending of Peruvian, Honduran, and Dominican binder and fillers. This one has lush notes of earth, coffee bean, sweet chocolate, and a smooth, medium body character that it makes it perfect for beginners and veteran smokes alike. One of the best cigar deals out there, every AKA blend comes flawlessly constructed, slow burning, and very affordably priced."_


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000. Always awesome.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Laranja.
I think it's from @Dran.... i think 
You know, keeping a full inventory of your cigars may be a bit obsessive (not saying that's a bad thing) but not keeping up who sent you what isn't obsessive enough.

Good stick though.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

No idea Corona sized CFED Boo-teek 2nd...and Guatemalan.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

One of these guys. For the price... not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

CroMagnon this morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Couple this morning. Graycliff 30th, and an Oliva O from @kacey


----------



## ScottyB

My favorite of the 3 BLTC's I've tried so far.


----------



## SilkyJ

TAA '14 for Tuesday. My first one of these and probably my favorite Tatuaje so far. Guess I'd better go get more while they're still around.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Achilles, yet another I didn't make a note of who sent it to me. But thank you









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Tattoo while waiting for an electrician. Bit of a funky burn but tasting great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Sanding cabinets with mr. Moose 









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Fusion

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Tulse

PDR Capa Oscura and a pork loin.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 3 over the past few days. I only picked up 1 of the new Headley Grange Black Labs. I'm going to have to change that soon. Very soon :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Fratello Lancero Stogies H- Town










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fuente Añejo with 13+ years rest. Absolutely decadent. As far as NCs go, nothing seems to age quite like a Fuente. I'm no scholar, but that's been my experience.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Fuente Añejo with 13+ years rest. Absolutely decadent. As far as NCs go, nothing seems to age quite like a Fuente. I'm no scholar, but that's been my experience.


Oh man, I bet that was an epic experience...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh man, I bet that was an epic experience...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in heaven right now, bro. It's smoking slow and strong.


----------



## GOT14U

Incredibly smooth!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

#3 while the snow flies.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Update - 90 minutes into this 13 year old monster and it just keep a getting better. Rest is good, but age is killer on these things.


----------



## GOT14U

These are impressive 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

Watching the sunset on the bayou...


----------



## vroom_vroom

One dog turd I let go out and a garage stick, 04 vintage gran habano 









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## blackrabbit

Undercrown pig. Very nice.


----------



## SLOANER

Jfr lunatic and a cup of rainforest blend while the pit warms up.... Beer can chicken for dinner..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pairs great with carne asade!








And then some









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GunnyJ

*Flor de las Antillas by My Father Cigars, Toro*

I like this cigar, I really do. It's one of the few that I've just flat out bought a box of (Oliva Serie V Melanio wins that category). I like the flavor and aroma, the smoke output, the box press. It's the burn that gets me...I have yet to get a nice clean burn and tight ash (and I like a tight ash!) from this cigar like I get from a Padron or a couple others. Would I keep buying them? Yes, IMHO where this stick falls short in the way it burns it makes up for elsewhere.

Smoke time - 95 minutes
Stick age - 2 yr. 9 mo.


----------



## haegejc

Aging Room M356ii with 3 fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Even with a wavy burn.....giving me some deliverance!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

If you didn't get any of these you should....just sayin!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

GOT14U said:


> If you didn't get any of these you should....just sayin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


+1 for the D.R.I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

you dirty rotten imbecile...first tat I ever had where these guys!


Ckc123 said:


> +1 for the D.R.I.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Don’t have a tat, but drew it everywhere when I was in high school. Trying to think of some songs it’s been so long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ckc123 said:


> Don't have a tat, but drew it everywhere when I was in high school. Trying to think of some songs it's been so long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thrash hard and beneath the wheel...are a couple. Then I can get into some minor threat and madball.....but that's for another forum....lol....love me some punk

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Ahh, your a good achiever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ckc123 said:


> Don't have a tat, but drew it everywhere when I was in high school. Trying to think of some songs it's been so long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flock tats.....little story....I spent a bit of time in Folsom prison....the southsider shot caller had not one tat.....but he was one serious cat....tats don't make you , you make the tats...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Royalty


----------



## GOT14U

Catacombs!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Black petite lancero


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Tat Black petite lancero


Hope that dawg rockier was decent for a tat Tuesday

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Hope that dawg rockier was decent for a tat Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Tats always deliver


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Tats always deliver


Don't you Easter coasters ever sleep......lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


Hell yeah

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

Two from my walk today
La Palina Classic to start
Partags at the halfway point.
They both worked decent smokes nothing to write home about single note no flavor change light pleasant smoke for a quick walk.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Tat Black Petite Lancero









Wrapper got beat up pretty bad!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Guatemalan.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

EXs toro and Hampton Inn Robust


----------



## ForMud

Soooo good!!! I can't wait till these get some more time on them ( Only four months on this one ) The taste, burn and draw was spot on.


----------



## Rondo

Fortune Cookie


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Fortune Cookie
> 
> Do you crave another cigar an hour later?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

FDV for warped weds


----------



## Dran

Thanks @OneStrangeOne! From my Philly victory "5er"!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I missed a lot of their releases from last year...oh well still have a few from 2017


----------



## crown

My go-to choice: 3000








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

DPG blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

A Flores serie privada.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Emilio LJZ from @Humphrey's Ghost; very enjoyable!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Camacho PE 1962
A first for me.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Hey, long time no post! (Sorry 'bout that.) Between Christmas, a vacation, and the [email protected]! cold weather, this is my first stick in like a month and a half! And with the weather still cold, all I could muster the fortitude for was a cigarillo.  But it was a Nub Cafe Espresso, so no complaints from me. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ckc123

Hmmm different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project 7 and Kona!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

AOK Smash









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## tacket

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Churchill while clearing out the snow:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Last cup of ez brass knuckles and this fellow. Great pair!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Robusto


----------



## Ewood

Not going to get to smoke tomorrow so here's my Valentine's Day smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## haegejc

DE Ratzilla Great cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ blue army men. Nice.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Finally figured out how to get the large image!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Warped El Oso Mama


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## S&W

Last night


----------



## greasemonger

FDLA toro gordo courtesy of @Dran Good breakfast!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hot Cocoa CFED. Just look at all that wrapper :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Feel the onslaught of a cold or flu.
Trying to fumigate the germs with this.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Warming up quickly... I had the heater out but just turned it off.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Warming up quickly... I had the heater out but just turned it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Confirmed, I think I'll join you....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from @Olecharlie. Thank you sir!


----------



## ForMud

First time trying a Maduro one.....Why did I wait so long?


----------



## Fusion

Have a great Valentines day everyone


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

I know not what I smoke or even who gifted it to me but the band caught my eye so I shall consign it to the flames.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Soooo good!!! I can't wait till these get some more time on them ( Only four months on this one ) The taste, burn and draw was spot on.
> 
> View attachment 239058


I really liked those. Still have a couple first release but I'm chopping at the bit to smoke the exclusivo I have from 16' I believe....side note I get to hang out with him next week while he is in town....should be fun

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Cookie
> 
> Do you crave another cigar an hour later?
> 
> 
> 
> No that's way to long...usually within 20 minutes
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!
Click to expand...


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I know not what I smoke or even who gifted it to me but the band caught my eye so I shall consign it to the flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Maybe from me, that's a red river....good stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oinky Oinky :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

No Surrender by EZ
Thanks Joe @lex61:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

God these are good!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TCstr8

WOAM









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Camacho Criollo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Convinced myself I would never really know how good they get with age if I don't fire one up rott!

Man o war ruination









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Hickorynut

Oh yeah.....it's #ThriftyThursday....gonna be sad when these are gone.....

SLR Maduro Rothschild and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Oinky Oinky :grin2:


Now that's bringin home the Bacon!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~

While out shopping...


----------



## greypilgrim76

It’s fifty-two degrees out tonight, so I’m enjoying a Nub Macchiato while my dog wonders what I’m up to. (And before the next cold front rolls in!)


----------



## Peapaw

Island Lifestyle from got14u









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Got this one from @Olecharlie. Thank you sir!


Hope you enjoyed it brother! Glad to see you hanging out again and smoking cigars!


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Island Lifestyle from got14u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Island of misfits I tell ya!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

Man it’s been a long week without a cigar, finally time to enjoy one!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Maybe from me, that's a red river....good stick
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Probably. It was a Red River Valley according to the label. Thank you it was a good smoke.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Man it's been a long week without a cigar, finally time to enjoy one!


Good choice

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

RP Royal Vintage for thirfty Thursday.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores Maduro and some Appleton 12 year for Thrifty Tuesday while my youngest daughter cooks me and the wife a "fancy dinner" for Valentine's day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

First cigar of the week, AVO Heritage with some strong azz coffee,







Supposed to be CAS tomorrow with a 100 % chance of snow.


----------



## csk415




----------



## kacey

Number 2 on this evenings walk









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

CAO Flathead V660 Carb 6 x 60


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Ckc123

Working outside today, so I grabbed this all day sucker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Smoking this to tidy up that.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Fancy Friday
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

#2


----------



## Fusion

Its a Double Wide


----------



## ForMud

Snaking it.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Its a Double Wide


Big ole roasted peanut... good stick imo


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> Fancy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that... "Fancy Friday" :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

BOSSTANK said:


> Big ole roasted peanut... good stick imo


My first 1, i do like it, just ordered more :grin2:


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Friday.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

Umbagoga..Umbagoga... "I can't fight this feelin... "









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

First time for this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> First cigar of the week, AVO Heritage with some strong azz coffee,
> 
> View attachment 239156
> 
> 
> Supposed to be CAS tomorrow with a 100 % chance of snow.


Quit bringing Missouri home with you....lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> I like that... "Fancy Friday" :vs_cool:


I thought it had a good ring for a fancier stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Oneoff for round 2


----------



## Peapaw

Cuba Libre One









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Finishing off this Tiger Kitty as I sneak up on these turtles before they see me and bail... haha


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked this RC Aquitaine this afternoon. Not a bad stick but, I think I prefer the Cromagnon.
I was just glad to enjoy a stick today. Temps went up, had the kids being watched at a friends house...it was good to just cruise around.


----------



## ellebrecht71

Today's Fuente Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

It's a funny lookin' Fuente &#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BOSSTANK said:


> I like that... "Fancy Friday" :vs_cool:


Sounds like Dino's Dad describing everything but a Parodi.


----------



## kacey

For Fuente Friday an Eye of the Shark









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Caldwell Long Live the King.


----------



## Olecharlie

Felt like I deserved this “Muestra De Saka Exclusivo” and a double pour of El Dorado dark sipping Rum, while listening to a little Dylan, Hendrix, Joplin and the like. This after a very busy work week.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Felt like I deserved this "Muestra De Saka Exclusivo" and a double pour of El Dorado dark sipping Rum, while listening to a little Dylan, Hendrix, Joplin and the like. This after a very busy work week.


Damn that sounds great! Stellar choices on everything!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

Fathers, Friends, and Fire watching Band of Brothers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Damn that sounds great! Stellar choices on everything!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Truth be known Jerod, we just have good taste! :vs_cool:


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

A bunch from this week. A lot of cherries. 


























































Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Lunatic...very nice...paired with a Chianti...nice smoke!


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Diesel Whiskey Row...nice smoke...paired with a Chianti...diesel never disappoints!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

La Herencia Cuba oscuro fuerte









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> La Herencia Cuba oscuro fuerte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Like those!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Hickorynut said:


> Like those!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yeah it's pretty good.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

I hate that these are in my top 5

EZ All My Exes and Iron Bean Integrity.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> A bunch from this week. A lot of cherries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Nice run. But that beer under the La Imperiosa looks really good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof


----------



## ScottyB

First time for this one, I'm waiting for something to happen - kinda meh so far.


----------



## Madderduro

picked up 10 of these they suckered me in with the sweet looking box...pretty decent stick


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Hickorynut said:


> I hate that these are in my top 5
> 
> EZ All My Exes and Iron Bean Integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The best of both in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

A pair of Bobalu cigars for my morning walk.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

one heck of a oily wrapper!


----------



## Edgy85

Still my numero uno.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Tried a short one, since i have the headcold from hell... No dice, it was good, but i knkw i was missing a lot.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Partagas this A.M.


----------



## kacey

Madderduro said:


> one heck of a oily wrapper!
> View attachment 239238


How was it?
Where did you get it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TCstr8

LFD Unreleased









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Mighty Mighty Connecticut.


----------



## Peapaw

Baccarat The Game.. mild. Sweet tip.

With my sweet tooth, I never thought I'd say this but, that's a no for me, dog.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Darjeeling Ambootia estate for the first half, Talisker for the second.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday two of those.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying the kid free weekend with the wife... well she is napping at this moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Thank you @TexaSmoke first one for me....good stick and enjoyed it while have my boys move dirt!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

Afternoon smoke


----------



## GOT14U

that there is a good stick!


huffer33 said:


> Darjeeling Ambootia estate for the first half, Talisker for the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SLOANER

Lil garage work...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Red after a fun afternoon.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A week ago with some decent age on it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Green Army Men from the Boutique Pass!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first cigar in a few days; figured I should make it a good one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

CH Yellow Rose of Texas......man this is a great smoke!


----------



## GOT14U

Broke out the good sticks tonight! God these are something special....with a bit of SoCo, Patrick Sweany, and Jimi ....had a great dinner with my young ones and my oldest+grand baby as well. Always makes my day!

























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Broke out the good sticks tonight! God these are something special....with a bit of SoCo, Patrick Sweany, and Jimi ....had a great dinner with my young ones and my oldest+grand baby as well. Always makes my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I almost passed you one of those. Top notch smoke right there. I'm gonna cry when the last one is gone...


----------



## S&W

Last one of the day...


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> I almost passed you one of those. Top notch smoke right there. I'm gonna cry when the last one is gone...


Ya these are one of THE best out there....that retro is insane! And I'm glad you kept it, unless you bought about 200 of them you should hold on to them....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Perdomo 20th. Such a good stick already, amazing with the rest.









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Round 2 tonight.


----------



## kacey

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 239292
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

La Barba purple.









Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Nice run. But that beer under the La Imperiosa looks really good!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Shiner's s'mores beer.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## BobP

After farm chores.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning Keto friendly breakfast Lol


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Broke out the good sticks tonight! God these are something special....with a bit of SoCo, Patrick Sweany, and Jimi ....had a great dinner with my young ones and my oldest+grand baby as well. Always makes my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Good looking crew J!


----------



## Olecharlie

Alrightdriver said:


> La Barba purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Almost bought a couple of those, so many colored bands, how was the purple?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH LC18,







Finally on the road back to Texas. Transmission is acting up, this could end up being a long azz drive.


----------



## Peapaw

RP The Edge









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH LC18,
> View attachment 239306
> 
> Finally on the road back to Texas. Transmission is acting up, this could end up being a long azz drive.


Don't know where you're at but if your going 40W, I might be able to help you out on the tranny to get you home safe.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH LC18,
> View attachment 239306
> 
> Finally on the road back to Texas. Transmission is acting up, this could end up being a long azz drive.


Drive safe man and get back home the same :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Don't know where you're at but if your going 40W, I might be able to help you out on the tranny to get you home safe.


I appreciate the thought, we're almost to Oklahoma though, shift module is bad, running second gear about 55 2000 rpm.


----------



## Hickorynut

Had to search pretty hard to find info when Quintero had this band. Very smooth, creamy smoke. Thanks @curmudgeonista...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Morning Keto friendly breakfast Lol


Had the same idea. Then a muffin dropped by.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> Almost bought a couple of those, so many colored bands, how was the purple?


It wasn't bad. What I got to smoke of it anyway. I lit it up late and passed out at about the halfway mark. So what I got was pretty good. Has spice and leather, along with an almost sweet undertone.. I'm not the best with flavors. My only complaint is I was expecting it to be bolder, flavor wise. Though I will say is has plenty vitamin n, but not overbearing.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

@kacey , I know some guys don't like sweet tips, but besides that it's very smooth and creamy, that was my second one. I like em


----------



## Tulse

Hickorynut said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Keto friendly breakfast Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same idea. Then a muffin dropped by.....
Click to expand...

Same, but then I accidentally made buttermilk biscuits and a roux based gravy.

Second one. In sinus recovery during the first and couldn't taste a thing. They're wet but I like this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Naughty List with Sumatra


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey for me today.


----------



## kacey

Padilla La Pilar during my morning walk, didn't care for this cigar two or three good puffs then a bitter mouth coating puff. Threw it away about a quarter of the way through.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> Padilla La Pilar during my morning walk, didn't care for this cigar two or three good puffs then a bitter mouth coating puff. Threw it away about a quarter of the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## S&W

Sunday afternoon smoke


----------



## haegejc

TLD Half Corona. Still a favorite of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Several from our weekend trip to Asheville NC.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> Same, but then I accidentally made buttermilk biscuits and a roux based gravy.
> 
> Second one. In sinus recovery during the first and couldn't taste a thing. They're wet but I like this one.


Awh biscuits and gravy my favorite!


----------



## poppajon75

A big thank you to @disco_potato for this RC Aquitaine.









Sent from ground zero.


----------



## TexaSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> A big thank you to @disco_potato for this RC Aquitaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ground zero.


Speaking of....where is @disco_potato?
Need to send up some smoke signals.....


----------



## Olecharlie

I really enjoy these!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Tulse said:


> Same, but then I accidentally made buttermilk biscuits and a roux based gravy.
> 
> Second one. In sinus recovery during the first and couldn't taste a thing. They're wet but I like this one.





Olecharlie said:


> Awh biscuits and gravy my favorite!


Oh man... biscuits and peppered gravy, throw some tomato slices on there...
Delicious.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Ia aurora maduro, nice fire and a few Guinness.
Life isn't all bills and death.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

La Palina classic, I'm 0 for 2 today.

Must be me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## tacket

Still not quite warm enough for me to smoke outside, so the garage it is. Oliva Serie G Churchill today - a pretty quick smoke for how long it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

First cigar in a week thanks to the flu. So far it's meh










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mich_smoker

Old school corojo.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk Maduro....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Pitched it. New year's resolution was to stop smoking bad cigars and need to get back on course.

I love Hit & Run. The first 1/3 is really boring...it's just a tease of the great things to come. More like fore play.

And the beer is something else.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Pretty darn after two +years. Didn't care for the first one I smoked. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Steampunk Maduro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


What's your call, good to go or let them nap longer?


----------



## SLOANER

@Prf5415 thank You sir! Will definitely adding a few of these to the line up!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Getting my Jay Z on tonight. Had no idea he helped come up with this blend. Pepper, coffee and dark chocolate.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Awesome Ashton, thanks to @Humphrey’s Ghost!


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> What's your call, good to go or let them nap longer?


I think they are good now. I dont think they'll get appreciably better with age, at least I have not noticed that. They ( the blends I have) have been consistently good ROTT and with a year.

I'll preface that I have a tupper dedicated to CFED and I dont put any light wrappers with dark oily ones. I store whipped cream, tiger kitty et al, in their own tupper.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Leccia White from an @Humphrey's Ghost 10pk buy. Pretty good smoke here, but I can see it being a morning coffee stick as opposed to an evening dark beer stick. Excellent burn and construction for a value.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Leccia White from an @Humphrey's Ghost 10pk buy. Pretty good smoke here, but I can see it being a morning coffee stick as opposed to an evening dark beer stick. Excellent burn and construction for a value.


Confirmed....great with a cup o Joe!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Blind Mans Bluff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain with some Bulleit Bourbon.

No complaints....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

Sam Leccia White from @WNYTony
Good stick, brother. 
Many thanks.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cracker1397

Tapatalk hasn't let me post anything for last week. Here's a few smokes I've enjoyed


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Peapaw said:


> La Palina classic, I'm 0 for 2 today.
> 
> Must be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The La Palina's to me are best with at least 6 months on them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Limited smoke time this morning so I grabbed one of these bad boys. MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured.
Thanks Kacey.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Flathead 554 and Guatemalan. Should suffice for #MaduroMonday......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Barber Pole (Powstanie?) last night and a Davidoff this morning :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Capa Madura smoke bomb


----------



## Fusion

Barba Red


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Barber Pole (Powstanie?) last night and a Davidoff this morning :grin2:


Dude, those are two great sticks!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

Fusion said:


> Barba Red


How are those? My B&M has a ton of them in the discount bin.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## Fusion

Rabidawise said:


> How are those? My B&M has a ton of them in the discount bin.


They are good, this is ROTT and a little over humidified so mine need a rest, i would buy more though


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 and a cup of Guatemalan.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> How are those? My B&M has a ton of them in the discount bin.


Get em!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Box worthy


----------



## huffer33

I need to go through my pics to figure out where this came from.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ewood

huffer33 said:


> I need to go through my pics to figure out where this came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


That is one heck of a box press!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Mbombay classic robusto. Very nice stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Let's give it a try and see if I like them.








Damn good cigar. Just the hint of pepper some leather wood and some cream. Something else I can't ID but I like it 
Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Habano with a cup of Kona,


----------



## crown

I forgot about maduro Monday...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padilla Finest Hour I received from the Privada Club. Not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Unreleased LFD, courtesy of @cjmmm47; medium bodied, but a very nice flavor. Very pleasing draw, especially considering how tightly rolled it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I would go ahead and smoke it since a good crack showed up at the foot. So far a wonderful stick


----------



## mpomario

Love these.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

All this Leccia White talk lately.....with some shall remain nameless adult liquid...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

T52 to remind myself the cost of admission is better spent in the boutique realm. Its a good smoke, very much JD and Saka (great construction and boatloads of thick smoke), just way overpriced and overhyped.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos,


----------



## PanzaVerde

greasemonger said:


> T52 to remind myself the cost of admission is better spent in the boutique realm. Its a good smoke, very much JD and Saka (great construction and boatloads of thick smoke), just way overpriced and overhyped.


That's a good beer


----------



## WNYTony

Mutante


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Peapaw

Unbanded stick, I'm pretty sure it's from @kacey









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with some Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## huffer33

Happy Tuesday everybody








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## S&W

Last night...


----------



## Dran

Been sick for 4 days, feeling better today, so what's the first thing I do?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Eastern Standard Midnight Express "Jockey Club" Love it


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Rondo said:


> View attachment 239420


I like the Blind Mans Bluff. What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

MOW Damnation. 
Ok, I've got something going on with my cigars, none have been good lately. Even ones I've liked earlier.
This one had what I assume was tar kinda bubbling up on a relight









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Fusion

One of my home rolls for round 2 today


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Realized I am dangerously low on Diesels....took care of that order before coming here...

Diesel Unlimited and some blend of Gevalia...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

First on the list! Alpha Dawg.....meh...a bit light for me.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Skull & Bones with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SLOANER

Great pair!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> MOW Damnation.
> Ok, I've got something going on with my cigars, none have been good lately. Even ones I've liked earlier.
> This one had what I assume was tar kinda bubbling up on a relight


I've gone through short spells where my usual cigars tasted bitter and oily to me. Not sure why. The last time it happened I switched to connies for a couple of days. When I tried a maduro after that it tasted good again. Never had one with tar bubbling though.


----------



## GOT14U

Next, wanted a good strong one. Well it smoked great for a minute then a bit of tunneling.....so I pulled out my own knife and had a fight...since my cutter won't fit around it....butchered the hell out of it but it's smoking like a champ....first EZ in a long time that has tunneled on me...
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

La Palina


----------



## TexaSmoke

SLOANER said:


> Great pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I went all over town yesterday trying to find some of that. No luck.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I went all over town yesterday trying to find some of that. No luck.


Ain't you in Texas?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Ain't you in Texas?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yea, but that S'mores was kinda like an EZ release. Seems like everywhere just got a few Sixers. Theres Shiner in every store, but I went to 2 liquor stores, 6 gas stations, and the grocery store yesterday and didn't see a single one. The hunt continues. Gonna hit the bigger cities this weekend. Working nights the next few.


----------



## greasemonger

Somebody said these are better after a year. This one is exactly 370 days in the humi. Its decent and was cheap, so I can't complain.


----------



## Matt_21

Cult BRM
Good stick.


----------



## GOT14U

Doing my brother-in-law taxes while enjoying myself....these are one of my tops from this year for sure....need to get about 5 more boxes!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Somebody said these are better after a year. This one is exactly 370 days in the humi. Its decent and was cheap, so I can't complain.


To much space for a okay stick...ditch'em and get some others bro!!!!lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> To much space for a okay stick...ditch'em and get some others bro!!!!lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I've got plenty of space lol. Gotta burn through my noob buys eventually, and its 34°F and pouring rain. I havent counted recently, but between cfed and EZ I'm sure I'm over 200 just there and thats only about 20% of the population. I have a pretty good range of pricey to yard gar, which I usually smoke at work.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> I went all over town yesterday trying to find some of that. No luck.


Kroger had it in my parts.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

I'm sure you do.....I wish I had your collection for sure


greasemonger said:


> I've got plenty of space lol. Gotta burn through my noob buys eventually, and its 34°F and pouring rain. I havent counted recently, but between cfed and EZ I'm sure I'm over 200 just there and thats only about 20% of the population. I have a pretty good range of pricey to yard gar, which I usually smoke at work.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> I'm sure you do.....I wish I had your collection for sure


I've seen your buys, every one is to be envied. I'd bet of that other 80% of mine, more than half you'd use as kindling lmao.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Round 2


----------



## WABOOM

I haven't smoked one of these in quite a while. I bought a box back in spring of 2015. Apparently they have aged very well. I liked them before and this is even better now. Borderline excellent. Still strong, but has gotten sweeter and the rough edges have smoothed out considerably. These are straight up good. Sweetness, lots of cedar, white pepper, leather and hint of incense. Honestly tastes like a premium boutique blend.


----------



## GOT14U

Mas fuerte!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

bullshit bud....but thank you! lol


greasemonger said:


> I've seen your buys, every one is to be envied. I'd bet of that other 80% of mine, more than half you'd use as kindling lmao.


----------



## TexaSmoke

mpomario said:


> Kroger had it in my parts.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Thanks, Mario. I'll check there.


----------



## GOT14U

Okay so this song has some great meaning with my first wife passing away before her time......what a great stick and song! Definitely talks to angels!......definitely makes everything alright!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

Man, this is actually the best tasting NC I have had in a while. This tastes exactly like toasted marshmallow right now. I wasn't expecting such a good experience from this cigar. It's too easy to look past some cigars that you forgot about. Especially when it's one of the village punching bags like Rocky Patel. Unfortunately I have a feeling if I ordered more they wouldn't be the same.


----------



## GOT14U

My first wife was awesome....use to Karaoke this song like a pro!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Wolf tonight


----------



## GOT14U

so cute!


WNYTony said:


> Pudgy Wolf tonight


----------



## kacey

Peapaw said:


> Unbanded stick, I'm pretty sure it's from @kacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Probably factory seconds from cfed

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viaje Skull & Bones with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 239446


What did you think of it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

God these luv you all! Ya bastard! I’ve always been crazy but it kept me from going insane!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Yes!
2018









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Next, wanted a good strong one. Well it smoked great for a minute then a bit of tunneling.....so I pulled out my own knife and had a fight...since my cutter won't fit around it....butchered the hell out of it but it's smoking like a champ....first EZ in a long time that has tunneled on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I have been having a lot of problems with EZ's. By the way did the WASP, lots of fun.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I have been having a lot of problems with EZ's. By the way did the WASP, lots of fun.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I always want to be somebody! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> Doing my brother-in-law taxes while enjoying myself....these are one of my tops from this year for sure....need to get about 5 more boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ya baby

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> I have been having a lot of problems with EZ's. By the way did the WASP, lots of fun.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


It's not even 10:00 yet so figure it out yourself bud...... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

TexaSmoke said:


> Thanks, Mario. I'll check there.


2nd that. Kroger is where I found them here


----------



## GOT14U

Call me the workin man! It's how I live my life! Best salute the workin man!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Doing my brother-in-law taxes while enjoying myself....these are one of my tops from this year for sure....need to get about 5 more boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell.
> 
> I thought those were a limited release, better start ordering bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

S&W said:


> I've gone through short spells where my usual cigars tasted bitter and oily to me. Not sure why. The last time it happened I switched to connies for a couple of days. When I tried a maduro after that it tasted good again. Never had one with tar bubbling though.


I turn the truck off at night (no heat) it hit me this morning when I got up to start the truck to warm it up, that it was probably the temp fluctuations that was causing the problem.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

After my issues with taste the last few days, this Ave Maria is pretty good. Also it stayed above freezing last night, so maybe that is it.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

kacey said:


> What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


That one was the FOAB, I like em even though I think they are right on the edge of being overpriced. Had a good clean slow burn with some pepper and a creamy cedar note maybe some coco mixed in. I won't go out of my way to hunt em down but I'll usually grab a few when available.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peapaw said:


> I turn the truck off at night (no heat) it hit me this morning when I got up to start the truck to warm it up, that it was probably the temp fluctuations that was causing the problem.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It seems to me that for some reason Maduro's are more sensitive to external temperature/humidity swings.


----------



## kacey

OneStrangeOne said:


> That one was the FOAB, I like em even though I think they are right on the edge of being overpriced. Had a good clean slow burn with some pepper and a creamy cedar note maybe some coco mixed in. I won't go out of my way to hunt em down but I'll usually grab a few when available.


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Last night.....Right up my taste alley. Can only see them getting better with time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Michael :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Tried out a delicious Matilde Oscura that @Rabidawise had sent me last night, but I was a bit distracted and forgot to snap a pic, haha. It was darn good, though. I have one more in my singles stash that I'm planning on letting rest for a few months and trying one more time.


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Tried out a delicious Matilde Oscura that @Rabidawise had sent me last night, but I was a bit distracted and forgot to snap a pic, haha. It was darn good, though. I have one more in my singles stash that I'm planning on letting rest for a few months and trying one more time.


Oh yeah! I'm ready to order some more of those!


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoked this one on the drive home yesterday from a long weekend snowboarding at Beaver Creek.


----------



## Fusion

EC Hellcat


----------



## Hickorynut

Bout as nice a weather as we will have for a few days and it sucks...
Mr Padilla cedar bomb dont care....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

snowing here and its a bit nasty out but my subaru just don't care...had to get rid of my old forester and got a new crosstrek and its ridiculous in bad weather


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

MINX Lancero, Corojo Claro wrapper from the Boutique Pass.
Nicely paired with Ginger Tea and honey!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments from @OneStrangeOne tasty little stick. Thanks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

TexaSmoke said:


> I went all over town yesterday trying to find some of that. No luck.


Found it at total wine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

These are so good I think I prefer them to the oscuro even.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Bishop's Blend 2018 from a split with @huffer33 These make me very excited for the 2019, such deep flavors...


----------



## SLOANER

4 hour drive ahead of me headed to Dallas on business. This should cover it....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Roma Craft ~


----------



## tazdvl

This morning's stick. This was one of the Christmas exchange sticks sent to me by @Fusion.

It was cold and windy, 39°F, so I set up camp in the garage and cracked the bottom of the big door about 18". I lit this smoke bomb up and filled my garage with smoke.

Excellent cigar. Started a little spicey and mellowed nicely through the second third.

Thanks Fusion. This was my first, but won't be my last.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## haegejc

Zino Platinum LE 2014 Texas Edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

~~~


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

Cohiba, Classic Robusto


Second try at this one...After being relatively unimpressed with the last one a little while ago I decided to smoke its counterpart (figured it's cold outside and if I stopped smoking early no big loss). Look and feel this is a pretty good cigar, nice smooth wrapper with some noticeable veins but that's OK. A nice cigar to hold. The burn was a little wavy at first but straightened itself out, it didn't require any touch ups. I only had to ash this stick twice, the ash was nice and compact (and I love a nice ash...) and held on to the cigar well. This says a lot about the construction to me, I really don't like those cigars that drop ashes like a snowstorm (looking at you Gurkha and some La Aurora). However, the flavor and aroma is the drawback. IMO this cigar is just ho-hum in this category. Wasn't bad, but wasn't really good either...it was just there...I like Cohiba's from Cuba and enjoy them when I go to Mexico, but the Red Dot...just isn't for me.
Smoke time: 63 minutes 
 Cigar age: 2 yr. 9 mo.


----------



## PanzaVerde

ROTT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Sopranos with a cup of Peruvian med roast,


----------



## greasemonger

Melanio


----------



## lex61

Couldn't figure out at first why this one wasn't drawing good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S&W

Quesada D'Etat Molotov


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

About 10 weeks rest on it, and even though I'm generally not a fan of toros, it's a mind-blowing smoke... only 8 left, I need to buy some more.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Mastering some time on Warped Wednesday


----------



## SLOANER

Courtesy of @WNYTony. This is a delicious lil fella. Thank you Tony to putting these and many others on my radar!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Avo and whiskey










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2

CCA Filerokee with some ER10.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## WNYTony

A Dragon's Wish from Warped


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> A Dragon's Wish from Warped


I want to know what you think, but then I don't. Unobtabium!


----------



## WNYTony

Rabidawise said:


> I want to know what you think, but then I don't. Unobtabium!


I wanted to get one in ROTT but they will need some rest. Started out just so-so but into the second third it got better and I think with a little rest they will be excellent.


----------



## tazdvl

I don't know where my head was this morning. I typed up a nice post...and then forgot to attach the picture. Lol.

So here is this mornings stick:









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## greasemonger

BV on the way to Savannah. Dang VX2 butchered the cap. May be another deep V in my future.


----------



## haegejc

My favorite time to have a smoke. Early morning!! Doesn't happen often!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros sun grown with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Broadleaf with a years rest and Guatemalan for #ThriftyThursday

The whole sampler of these had some burn issues, flavors are much better after this long nap. I'm a broadleaf fan but can't see stocking these tho....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Old labels diploma.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> About 10 weeks rest on it, and even though I'm generally not a fan of toros, it's a mind-blowing smoke... only 8 left, I need to buy some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Well, it was awesome, start to finish. Unfortunately I finished it a bit short of nubbing it. Darn toros, I never seem to feel like taking them as far as they can go. Makes me wish they would make this blend in smaller vitolas; this blend as a corona gorda or a short churchill would essentially be perfection in my eyes.


----------



## Peapaw

H. Upmann crafted by A.J. Fernandez.

Got a little carried away gluing the band on.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cjmmm47

S&W said:


> Quesada D'Etat Molotov


How is that? I missed out on a few on devil site this week for cheap but have still been considering them...


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> H. Upmann crafted by A.J. Fernandez.
> 
> Got a little carried away gluing the band on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Good cigar with a good burn if it wasn't for that gluing problem.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cjmmm47

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, it was awesome, start to finish. Unfortunately I finished it a bit short of nubbing it. Darn toros, I never seem to feel like taking them as far as they can go. Makes me wish they would make this blend in smaller vitolas; this blend as a corona gorda or a short churchill would essentially be perfection in my eyes.


Ooh, I've got to try one of those someday for sure. I agree with you though, most of the time I waste too much of toros and bigger, have been loving all things robusto and smaller when I have the chance. Always willing to give it a go though haha


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cjmmm47 said:


> Ooh, I've got to try one of those someday for sure. I agree with you though, most of the time I waste too much of toros and bigger, have been loving all things robusto and smaller when I have the chance. Always willing to give it a go though haha


I don't mind a longer cigar, as most churchills suit me just fine with the smaller RG; 46-48 seems to be what I prefer more and more frequently. Something about 6 1/4 x 54 just makes the last potentially enjoyable inch seem less satisfying than the effort would be worth.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rorschach a quick birthday breakfast. Great flavor but terrible draw and burn. Probably because it's ROTT and the humidity is 100% here. Wanted something quick and cheap to get me through until this weather clears up.


----------



## S&W

cjmmm47 said:


> How is that? I missed out on a few on devil site this week for cheap but have still been considering them...


That one was almost ROTT and it was high humidity when I was smoking so not surprisingly I had some uneven burn issues. But I really like the cigar. Right in my wheelhouse- medium body and good earthy flavors. I'd buy again at the devil site if I had the chance. But I'm trying to resist the temptation to log-on and start bidding...


----------



## S&W

SilkyJ said:


> Rorschach a quick birthday breakfast. Great flavor but terrible draw and burn. Probably because it's ROTT and the humidity is 100% here. Wanted something quick and cheap to get me through until this weather clears up.
> View attachment 239584


Happy Birthday!


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Last night.....Right up my taste alley. Can only see them getting better with time.
> 
> View attachment 239476


True

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

Nish Nish Patel Bold for thrifty Thursday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This is one of the tastiest smokes iv ever had, wow Zeno Platinum Z-class 550R Natural


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> This is one of the tastiest smokes iv ever had, wow Zeno Platinum Z-class 550R Natural


Been wondering about those. Glad to hear they are good ones. Time to move them up on the list


----------



## haegejc

Fusion said:


> This is one of the tastiest smokes iv ever had, wow Zeno Platinum Z-class 550R Natural


Fusion, I smoked a Zeno Platinum LE 2014 Texas Edition last night that I enjoyed all the way to the nub!! Wish I had several more!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Rorschach a quick birthday breakfast. Great flavor but terrible draw and burn. Probably because it's ROTT and the humidity is 100% here. Wanted something quick and cheap to get me through until this weather clears up.
> View attachment 239584


Happy Birthday :beerchug::vs_cake::vs_gift::vs_balloons:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> This is one of the tastiest smokes iv ever had, wow Zeno Platinum Z-class 550R Natural


I will have to add it to my to try list one day....


----------



## PanzaVerde

BOSSTANK said:


>


Soooo........How was it?


----------



## BOSSTANK

PanzaVerde said:


> Soooo........How was it?


Right up my alley! If you love connies like I do, this one is a no-brainer... Delicious ~


----------



## PanzaVerde

BOSSTANK said:


> Right up my alley! If you love connies like I do, this one is a no-brainer... Delicious ~


I'll make a note of that then. Thanks


----------



## huffer33

Chisel









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

SilkyJ said:


> Thanks


Happy birthday!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Blending session for me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label. All kinds of burn issues. Tunneled the whole way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> Rorschach a quick birthday breakfast. Great flavor but terrible draw and burn. Probably because it's ROTT and the humidity is 100% here. Wanted something quick and cheap to get me through until this weather clears up.
> View attachment 239584


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

Pickin practice got canceled....aww... I guess I'll have a cigar instead...

A Flores Capa Habano Edition Especial from the fall Sub10 pass. Chocolate coffee, cedar, almonds, some twangy metallic subtle bite and no pepper on the retro. Preflight was cow crap and moldy bread....I'm actually enjoying this with a cup o joe.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> Rorschach a quick birthday breakfast. Great flavor but terrible draw and burn. Probably because it's ROTT and the humidity is 100% here. Wanted something quick and cheap to get me through until this weather clears up.
> View attachment 239584


Happy trip around the sun day!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ScottyB

Chillin with AJ.


----------



## GunnyJ

G.A.R. By George Rico, Opium Nemesis, 6.5 x 60

Not a bad cigar, a bit large for my tastes (I prefer robustos...). The draw had almost no resistance, which I attribute to the quick smoking time for this log. The band was stuck a little but after awhile of smoking it loosened up and was removed without damaging the wrapper. This was a good looking stick, but the burn was uneven for the entire smoke. It was also an ashy cigar that had to be ashed multiple times. I really liked this cigar a couple of years ago but my tastes have changed so I probably won't go out of my way to buy a box, but if it's part of a sampler that'd be good to go.

Smoke time 95 minutes 
Cigar age 2 yr. 5 mo.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> About 10 weeks rest on it, and even though I'm generally not a fan of toros, it's a mind-blowing smoke... only 8 left, I need to buy some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I gotta agree, really good stick!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I would go with a connie tonight. So far so good. Let's see how it progresses


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> I gotta agree, really good stick!


And I'm about to be down to 7 as of tomorrow. Not that it'll be me turning it to ash... :vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

Year old JDN and Pluff Mud


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. Lesson #1. Do not shop for cigar online in the middle of the night after drinking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

haegejc said:


> Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. Lesson #1. Do not shop for cigar online in the middle of the night after drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it?


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua,


----------



## Fusion

PanzaVerde said:


> Figured I would go with a connie tonight. So far so good. Let's see how it progresses


Thats a great Smoke


----------



## Mich_smoker

This thing is a real smoker.


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I guess I'll be saving my birthday smokes for tomorrow. It's been so humid and foggy all day that I don't think I could get gasoline to burn.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> Thats a great Smoke


That is was. Definitely on my list now. Flavors were great and construction was awesome. Even down to the nub. Ashed it twice before I put it down


----------



## SLOANER

First Yellow cake courtesy of @Prf5415. Thank ya sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First VSG in this vitola, and I'm not disappointed. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Westside Threat

Ugliest Blending Session I own. Paired with OE bourbon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Happy birthday @SilkyJ I almost grabbed a smoke you sent me tonight and had I known I would have. Tomorrow.
But this nice big Kafie 1901 Sumatra that @SLOANER hit me with in the Noob Sampler Trade was calling my name
Great smoke Joseph - thank you sir


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> Thats a great Smoke


I really enjoyed the one you sent me.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## tacket

greasemonger said:


> Year old JDN and Pluff Mud


Tell me about that porter - looks interesting


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


>


Worth it? Still debating on grabbing some while they are still available.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Worth it? Still debating on grabbing some while they are still available.


Honestly, I wasn't that impressed. To be fair though it was ROTT. A little too wet, semi-tight draw (probably due to wetness), and very light... didn't have a good kick like the Whipped Creams do. I think maybe some rest will do them some good. Time will tell.


----------



## greasemonger

tacket said:


> Tell me about that porter - looks interesting


Its from Holy City Brewing in SC. Its pretty mellow and not overly sweet. ABV 5.5 I think it pairs pretty well with sticks I don't expect to have a chocolatey component.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Hickorynut

The weather must be getting better....70 unread in this thread....

Habano dreams today...RB Habano and Iron Bean Integrity....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Honestly, I wasn't that impressed. To be fair though it was ROTT. A little too wet, semi-tight draw (probably due to wetness), and very light... didn't have a good kick like the Whipped Creams do. I think maybe some rest will do them some good. Time will tell.


Glad I hedged my bet and got some more McLovin...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

PanzaVerde said:


> How is it?


Panza. It was a decent smoke but way to big for my liking. 2 hour 15 minutes and could have gone another 30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

haegejc said:


> Panza. It was a decent smoke but way to big for my liking. 2 hour 15 minutes and could have gone another 30
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a lot longer than I thought it would be. Were the flavors decent enough for that long of a smoke? Or were you 3/4 of the way through thinking "Will this ever end!" ?


----------



## Edgy85

Undercrown sun grown flying pig









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments from @kacey from noobie pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> Room 101 El Mas Chingon #4. Lesson #1. Do not shop for cigar online in the middle of the night after drinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search the thread on Dino's big board of rules. I think that's on there somewhere. The whole list is one of the funniest things posted on here.


----------



## haegejc

PanzaVerde said:


> Wow that's a lot longer than I thought it would be. Were the flavors decent enough for that long of a smoke? Or were you 3/4 of the way through thinking "Will this ever end!" ?


I just wanted it to end. Was real glad when my wife tapped on the window!! The flavor was the same all the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My Father El Centurion H-2K-CT At my local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

haegejc said:


> I just wanted it to end. Was real glad when my wife tapped on the window!! The flavor was the same all the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how I figured it would be. I have seen them on holts for cheap but was worried about them being what you describe. Not worth buying a box just to try one


----------



## Tulse

Brunch


----------



## SLOANER

Ready for the 4 hr drive home.. Courtesy of Mr. @WNYTony aka the professor.

Looking forward to my first Crown Heads experience.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Ready for the 4 hr drive home.. Courtesy of Mr. @WNYTony aka the professor.

Looking forward to my first Crown Heads experience.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog


----------



## blackrabbit

Puro Authentico. I like these quite a lot.


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## UBC03

Everytime I smoke one of these, I wonder why I don't have a cooler full of em.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Search the thread on Dino's big board of rules. I think that's on there somewhere. The whole list is one of the funniest things posted on here.


This one..
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=237322&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Cigar etiquette or lack of

it's not in there but I've mentioned this one or two HUNDRED times. That's how I ended up with more pipes than room.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Edgy85

My fave cigar. Just ordered another box so enjoying the last one with a fire and some coffee.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Really good after two years.


----------



## kacey

Opus X Perfection about 1 year on it









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Padron 89 for the ride home


----------



## Madderduro

Padron 89 for the ride home
View attachment 239708


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie O with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Fusion

La Historia after lunch, was expecting a lot from this but i found it just ok


----------



## Gummy Jones

Won a contest hosted by @ElCigarShop.com

Trying out their flagship tonight. Thanks again ElCigarShop.com!

Update: performance flawless, just a faint hint of bourbon.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch courtesy of @greasemonger with some Gevalia whatever Joe....

These blow my manskirt up around my neck...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Madderduro said:


> Padron 89 for the ride home
> View attachment 239708


Never had that one before, how does it compare to other Padrons!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Caldwell Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch courtesy of @greasemonger with some Gevalia whatever Joe....
> 
> These blow my manskirt up around my neck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Cream White Chocolate Crunch... damn that sounds delicious.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones The Hulk ROTT. These are going to be good :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

I've had one cigar this week and I'm feeling a little Lawless so I suspect this stick should work out well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I don’t see how some of you can just smoke 1 cigar a week... I could quit anytime cold turkey if I wanted but I love this hobby so much that I’m a 3-4 a day puffer. I will always find time for a stick.


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> I don't see how some of you can just smoke 1 cigar a week... I could quit anytime cold turkey if I wanted but I love this hobby so much that I'm a 3-4 a day puffer. I will always find time for a stick.


This week for me was called Sinus Infection and really messed up weather lol! My personal goal for the future is to limit to 2 cigars any given day but sometimes on the weekends I hit 3 in a day.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> I don't see how some of you can just smoke 1 cigar a week... I could quit anytime cold turkey if I wanted but I love this hobby so much that I'm a 3-4 a day puffer. I will always find time for a stick.


I wish I could find the time every day. Some days its none, others its 3 or 4. Haven't had a stick in 3 days, but I'm about to light one... and then another.. .and maybe even another after that.


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I wish I could find the time every day. Some days its none, others its 3 or 4. Haven't had a stick in 3 days, but I'm about to light one... and then another.. .and maybe even another after that.


Pics! We like pics... cigar pics, guitar picks, Foot Pics not so much lol except for our leader loves em!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Pics! We like pics...


Getting there. Haven't quite made it to smoke thirty yet. Getting the hoodlums situated and ready for bed.


----------



## greasemonger

Last Call with a Southern Delight praline Amber


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just started with Prensado after a couple of quesadillas with a new hot sauce.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Illusione 4/2g with about a year on it paired with some High West. This cigar is hitting it's stride, delicious.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Black Label,


----------



## tazdvl

Partagas 1845. Received this as a free gift from Fox cigars. Smoking it while making Smores with my family. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## WNYTony

Happy birthday and thanks for the great cigar @SilkyJ


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> Happy birthday and thanks for the great cigar @SilkyJ


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Really good after two years.


Hell really good at 6 months

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

A couple today.....both were great honestly....I will be getting both for sure! Had some fun playing Red Dead Redemption tonight....fun game....oh and I don't play video games at all....well I guess I do now.

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Flathead 660









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This may be the most rain in February since 1880! Might as well smoke em boys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Macanudo for breakfast


----------



## Peapaw

Oliva Master Blend 3 from @LeatherNeck for round two.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Rose of Sharon Lancero and Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

This little gem!! MF La Opulencia corona.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

a oscar ciseron


----------



## WABOOM

Limitada 2013.


----------



## ScottyB

This is a damn fine smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Good smoke


----------



## tacket

ScottyB said:


> This is a damn fine smoke.


I know RP doesn't get a lot of press around here, but I too enjoy that smoke quite a bit. Must be a drummer thing!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> This is a damn fine smoke.


Agreed!



tacket said:


> I know RP doesn't get a lot of press around here, but I too enjoy that smoke quite a bit. Must be a drummer thing!


It's one of the few RPs I'd give time or money to. 1990 blend has been solid since it's release, but gets lost in the fray among the dozens of lines that RP seems to release yearly.


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> This is a damn fine smoke.


Very good. I buy Churchill tenners of those from Thompson auctions for $25-30. Smoke way beyond that piece point and get more chocolatey over time.

Beautiful day. Servicing the Magnum and taking a break. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Awesome smoke courtesy of @kacey Thanks again :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this C-Fed Steampunk Maduro COTMC


----------



## Gummy Jones

Super productive day. Now the unwind...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

BWS Sindustry.










Early this morning. Not my favorite MoW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A CH Willy Lee for me and a Tabak for my Son. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Crappy weather not gonna chance an EZ today. Pre-release Edge Dominican with Kona. It's a corojo, kinda boring so far.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoying this C-Fed Steampunk Maduro COTMC


Those are good....and get better with rest!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little coronita for the ride home from work. Long day today


----------



## greasemonger

Little liga before the company Christmas party...in feb!?!?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just occurred to me to snap a pic. This is what's left. Not as good as the Nicaragua, but still a mighty fine smoke.









Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My Father's Le Bijou torpedo cpurtesy of the Joker @JTav8toor









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PanzaVerde

First time trying one of these. Not too shabby so far


----------



## poppajon75

PanzaVerde said:


> First time trying one of these. Not too shabby so far


I was really impressed with the Julius Caesar. The price tag is a bit high IMO, but it was really good. Construction was on point too. How long did you give it a rest before smoking?


----------



## SLOANER

Out in the garage throwing a lil tantrum...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

poppajon75 said:


> I was really impressed with the Julius Caesar. The price tag is a bit high IMO, but it was really good. Construction was on point too. How long did you give it a rest before smoking?


I am too by it as well. I agree on the price point. But too high for my taste but worth the buy when on sale IMO. It on my list now for sure

I didn't let it rest long. Picked it up last weekend and curiosity got the best of me. Been wanting to try one for awhile now. Would definitely rest them if I were to buy some more.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Next


----------



## kacey

Le Creme for my second of the day









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Some good looking smokes today. Going with a little RoMa therapy tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH LC14 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

Yes! 
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH LC14 with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 239836


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> I am too by it as well. I agree on the price point. But too high for my taste but worth the buy when on sale IMO. It on my list now for sure
> 
> I didn't let it rest long. Picked it up last weekend and curiosity got the best of me. Been wanting to try one for awhile now. Would definitely rest them if I were to buy some more.


Definitely a great cigar. It reminds me of the TaT TAA's.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Jealous. I just watched today the YouTube video of him with Tim from CigarsDaily.


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Definitely a great cigar. It reminds me of the TaT TAA's.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Only Tat TAA I have had was the one you sent me but I can agree both are great cigars.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's awesome!


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a EZ to finish off the night before NHRA tomorrow 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

Disappointed to find a cracked head on my first of these, but at least I had a second one! CH La Imperiosa Minutos


----------



## kacey

Julius Caeser Diamond Crown for number 3 of the day.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Julius Caeser Diamond Crown for number 3 of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Damn good choice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Big thanks to @SoCal Gunner for this great lance


----------



## GOT14U

it is Febuary!


WNYTony said:


> Big thanks to @*SoCal Gunner* for this great lance


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just a ****** smoking a Greengo.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Just a ****** smoking a Greengo.


Tejas! Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


Frappuccino and a cigar is such an oddly good combination. And that stick isn't half bad on its own. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


You poor bastard...it's hard to afford cigars with a Jeep! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> You poor bastard...it's hard to afford cigars with a Jeep! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


 (J)ust (E)mpty (E)very (P)ocket

haha... 67,000 miles on her and not one problem so far though... if the engine ever goes shes getting a HEMI


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> (J)ust (E)mpty (E)very (P)ocket
> 
> haha... 67,000 miles on her and not one problem so far though... if the engine ever goes shes getting a HEMI


I think I hear that engine knocking.......


----------



## haegejc

From last night, out with my wife at a local watering hole.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning, 52deg and a little sunshine today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunshine out...glad I waited on this one. EZ9 courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. This is really good! Thanks fellas!










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

PDR Small Batch Maduro- One of my favorite cigars while reading.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO 22 30th with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Fri afternoon at the saloon.


----------



## ScottyB

tacket said:


> I know RP doesn't get a lot of press around here, but I too enjoy that smoke quite a bit. Must be a drummer thing!


:grin2:


----------



## haegejc

AB Nica Puro H-Town Lancero from a Stogies sampler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

First cigar in awhile, weather sucks but found my way to a cigar shop in Syracuse today for a,new lance.


----------



## Scotchpig

Courtesy of @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Just as I begin to think I prefer the G... Not sure why this O at 7 months is especially good today.


----------



## S&W

Morning smoke


----------



## Gummy Jones

Windy out there


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tulse said:


> Just as I begin to think I prefer the G... Not sure why this O at 7 months is especially good today.
> 
> View attachment 239864
> View attachment 239866


For me the O really starts to shine after about two years, until then it's just okay. The G comes into its prime sooner, about a year but really sings with three! A V with Three to five years is sublime. :vs_cool:


----------



## crown

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tantrum


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A short little Aquitaine to start the day off right, thanks to @BobP! Yummy little stick with tremendous smoke output.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> Windy out there


Out here as well. With pu-erh tea.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PanzaVerde

A Connie for today even though I don't feel like I am smoking a Connie. Very good smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Sadly smoking my last BLTC dual wrapper, Mexican San Andres and Ecuadorian Maduro Barper Pole 7 1/4 X 42 Lancero. The Morphine and Deliverance are my two favorite BLTC’s. This Lancero is special, patiently awaiting the next release soon I hope.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sin Sunday ~


----------



## PanzaVerde

2nd of the day before I have to take my oldest daughter to her back to her mommas house


----------



## haegejc

La Palina Black Label. These are hit and miss. This one is a hit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

LFD Double Ligero thanks to @kacey, from an early MAW mauling that went too far&#128514;


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Session. I never purchase lighter EZs so it's nice to get them in the Blending Session packages. I always enjoy them










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Trying another Recluse by Iconic Leaf. Draconian. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

Warm enough for porch sittin'
Matilde Renacer









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

One last smoke before the airport










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

CH Court Reserve for the afternoon.


----------



## Razorhog

Today was the first day we've seen the sun in a while so I decided to smoke a couple stogies. First up was a My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto. Typical Pepin spice with earthy flavors, strong black coffee and leather. Consistent flavor mostly throughout, perfect draw and burn. There were a few different flavors from time to time such as cocoa, dark chocolate, and some sweetness. Probably a box purchase for me at some point, incredible smoke for the price. 

Up next was a Herrera Esteli Norteno lonsdale. This was a spice bomb in the first 3rd, almost a chili powder flavor. Sweetness started to mix in, sounds crazy but it reminded me of minty bubblegum. It was like minty bubblegum wrapped in leather with chili powder on top, lol. Enjoyable smoke but had to be corrected 3 times and went out twice. 

All in all, a good day!


----------



## haegejc

AB Black Market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Sunday afternoon smoke


----------



## PanzaVerde

With the discussion of the cracked liga I have I figured I would smoke one. Although a robusto


----------



## SilkyJ

Finally getting a chance to relax and enjoy a good cigar for my birthday a few days ago. First time with one of these and it's pretty good. I think I actually like the way it smells better than the taste.


----------



## cracker1397

My first diesel courtesy of @Hickorynut
So far it's been a great smoke. 2/3 left to go. Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee. I think I'm coming down with the crud-itis. Bummer.


----------



## Rads

BOSSTANK said:


>


Ah.....great choice....I just bought a few of the Padron 1926 this weekend and put them in my humidor. Will smoke them within the next few weeks. I did smoke a Romeo and Juilet 505 Nicaraguan today...Very smooth...but it kept going out on me. Had to relight several times and even had to cut the top off at one point and relight. Not sure why this happened....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Air Bender Lancero with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Trying to stick to my decision to not save great smokes just for special occasions. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Madderduro

viaje cache


----------



## WNYTony

Mbombay Habano at the shop










CAO La Traviata for round 2










La Galera box pressed tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## UBC03

Rads said:


> Ah.....great choice....I just bought a few of the Padron 1926 this weekend and put them in my humidor. Will smoke them within the next few weeks. I did smoke a Romeo and Juilet 505 Nicaraguan today...Very smooth...but it kept going out on me. Had to relight several times and even had to cut the top off at one point and relight. Not sure why this happened....


What's your rh and how long were they stored at that RH? If it's too high that'll affect the burn.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rose of Sharon


----------



## Hickorynut

Yeah, I know its #MaduroMonday but the Cain Connie is pairing real well with my Guatemalan coffee....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Filerokee. I think I'm coming down with the crud-itis. Bummer.


Can't "like" the crud. Hope you skirt it and are better soon....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Genghis Kahn, not a big fan of gurkha, but this had some pleasant flavors. Burn and draw sucked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO with Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

Ratzilla and a cup of Taylor's lava java coffee.
First and hopefully last time I come across a 4 inch hair glued on the cap 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Ratzilla and a cup of Taylor's lava java coffee.
> First and hopefully last time I come across a 4 inch hair glued on the cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Uggg sorry about that.


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Uggg sorry about that.


It's not your fault you never sent me this haha this is from a box of 10 I bought. A red hair as well which makes it worse for some reason.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tried to burn a cfed whipped cream, but it canoed like mad (can't tolerate that driving). Burned a Lattitude Zero courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost and lighting up a 101 Namakubi in the JR parking lot for the last leg of my travels.


----------



## Dran

Tennessee Waltz thanks to @skipper469! Wherever you are!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First for me, really didn't know what to expect but this is a good smoke from @greasemonger, thanks Bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Air Bender Lancero with a cup of Earl Grey,
> View attachment 239908


Nice, I'm really starting to dig Lanceros, haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Trying to stick to my decision to not save great smokes just for special occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I look at mine, smell it and put it back lol. My moto has always been smoke your best cigars first so this ones time is getting shorter by the minute.


----------



## Fusion

Seemed like a good day for a Churchill


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Tried to burn a cfed whipped cream, but it canoed like mad (can't tolerate that driving). Burned a Lattitude Zero courtesy of @humphrey' ghost and lighting up a 101 Namakubi in the JR parking lot for the last leg of my travels.


That sucks about the Whipped Cream... I have smoked mountains of them and they have all burned flawless


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> That sucks about the Whipped Cream... I have smoked mountains of them and they have all burned flawless


I've had a few and they've all been fine. This one went wonky immediately, and might could have been corrected, but driving makes touchups annoying.


----------



## BOSSTANK

This stick is pretty good. It's got like this sourdough retrohale thing going on, and I'm not sure if I have ever had sourdough but this is what I image it would taste like haha... I like! Got to get me some more of these...

Glad it finally stopped raining, it makes a huge mess when the water comes over the seawall.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last one from a year ago. Prelight is raisin bread and ovaltine.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I need a little “Deliverance” right now!


----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro for Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

It wasn't really that bad of a day but my attitude was. This is helping with some Talisker.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

A Diesel D10th this morning and a Graycliff G2 for round 2.
The cap on the G2 crumbled when I cut it with a punch.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

My first of these.








Nothing to speak of but a great smoke output. Happy I only grabbed two. Diesels/NubDubs are better and half the cost.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Leaf maduro lancero.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I need a little "Deliverance" right now!


What you think about those? I love them, when I get to the end I'm always wishing they were bigger

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> My first of these.
> 
> View attachment 240038
> 
> 
> Nothing to speak of but a great smoke output. Happy I only grabbed two. Diesels/NubDubs are better and half the cost.


Ya if there was any Saka stick that "under" performs its that one or the sombremesa in my opinion

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

got14u said:


> what you think about those? I love them, when i get to the end i'm always wishing they were bigger
> 
> sent from my part of hell!


hellyeah!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

This Neanderthal that @BOSSTANK sent me is freaking amazing. Draw is a little tight, but the flavor and intensity more than makes up for it. Soooo good.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

An obnoxiously busy Monday calls for a treat....a lil Novocain for the soul....well, Morphine....


----------



## S&W

Punch Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Magna Oscuro,


----------



## mpomario

Squeezed one in today. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

An hour in with the Morphine and I wasn't even halfway through. Tired of a smoke that's like drinking a frozen solid milkshake. On to a tried and true Maduro Monday. Cain Ligero Maduro!


----------



## WNYTony

601 Green Oscuro


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~ rott


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List Maduro and Iron Bean Integrity









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Partagas 1845.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

With Love Buzz coffee









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

From @JohnBrody15! Thanks brother









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Last night's smoke doing a little assembly work and zoning out to wood working youtube vids:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Torano Signature from @Matt21
Easily the best Torano I've smoked. Great retro. Thanks, bud.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

WNYTony said:


> 601 Green Oscuro


How was the nic level. Rott the green sent me spinning. After +6 months there is none of that anymore. Could be just me, though.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Last one from a year ago. Prelight is raisin bread and ovaltine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Couldn't help it :grin2:


----------



## konax

Oliva Serie V
also hi to the forums!


----------



## Fusion

This on a very wet Vacaville morning


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

konax said:


> Oliva Serie V
> also hi to the forums!


Welcome to Puff bro :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coffee Break! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## crown

konax said:


> Oliva Serie V
> also hi to the forums!


Same for me today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Some how ended up with a lot of these La Palina Black Labels from the devils site. A ton of smoke at a great price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Decade 10th Anniversary for round 2









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Round two here as well, watching a herd of 7 Deer move through.

These are tasty.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

A little quickie before heading to town...

Found this little rascal while rearranging some sticks last night.


----------



## greasemonger

Cain Daytona and LGC N sampling GW in the swamps of NC


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## cracker1397

Cigar courtesy of me and bourbon courtesy of @TexaSmoke
Boy let me tell you what! This Elmer T Lee is the best bourbon I have ever had the pleasure of sipping. I can't thank you enough for sharing this with me bro. It's outstanding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Cigar courtesy of me and bourbon courtesy of @TexaSmoke
> Boy let me tell you what! This Elmer T Lee is the best bourbon I have ever had the pleasure of sipping. I can't thank you enough for sharing this with me bro. It's outstanding!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's fine, ain't it?

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> It's fine, ain't it?
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Better than fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Quite a delicious cigar; spicy, leathery, and delicious. Thanks @BOSSTANK!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I’m gonna blame tapatalk for the weird double post...


----------



## ebnash

Ninja Bread Man and Woodford at the local lounge. These need a little more time but still a fine stick.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Coffee Break!
> 
> View attachment 240072


Yum

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Some how ended up with a lot of these La Palina Black Labels from the devils site. A ton of smoke at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know when you see more? Seems every time I remember to look for them they don't hav'em What size is that one? I swear I had a 46ish ring gauge one at one time from Mario...but I can't seem to find that size anywhere.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> From @JohnBrody15! Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


No problem man! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## GOT14U

I really like these! Thx @TexaSmoke









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

There's good, and then there's this... My second cigar of the day, and even though the first was very decent, this one still shines.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

Crazy evening calls. Got me jacked up like a spider monkey on Mt Dew!

Curivari BV to calm down.....ahh....that's better...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chinese Finge Trap,


----------



## WNYTony

Tulse said:


> How was the nic level. Rott the green sent me spinning. After +6 months there is none of that anymore. Could be just me, though.


This one only had a month or two and I didn't get a big nic kick out of it. Thought it was pretty darn good. A little on the stronger side but very good. Try another one, maybe it was just the timing

La Misson for Tuesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ashton Cabinet #6 ~

My new favorite Connecticut...


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> I really like these! Thx @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Crazy how people's taste vary... this stick gets a lot of love... but not from me. SD Jacob's Ladder

I think it wins the worst cigar of the year for me haha...construction, etc was good but i hated it. Was like smoking burnt rubber or something.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Quite a delicious cigar; spicy, leathery, and delicious. Thanks @BOSSTANK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Your very welcome my friend :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> There's good, and then there's this... My second cigar of the day, and even though the first was very decent, this one still shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Excellent stick right there... I think I favor the 1964 natural though with a 1926 thrown in ever now and then for a change.


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Crazy how people's taste vary... this stick gets a lot of love... but not from me. SD Jacob's Ladder
> 
> I think it wins the worst cigar of the year for me haha...construction, etc was good but i hated it. Was like smoking burnt rubber or something.


It is crazy how some "do" it and others don't. But you see other people love them. I can't stand the la creme but man everyone loves them

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Well can't sleep, been up all night so might as well get another stick in....3:00 am and enjoying this Leccia....not positive who sent this one to me. But I think @WNYTony did...has a bit of a burn issue but is tasting great! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Edgy85

Lovely sunny day unfortunately iv got work in a couple of hours so enjoying it while I can.
Have a good day folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

1988 for #warpedwednesday


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Let me know when you see more? Seems every time I remember to look for them they don't hav'em What size is that one? I swear I had a 46ish ring gauge one at one time from Mario...but I can't seem to find that size anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I believe it is a 6 x 50 toro. I may have made a mistake saying I got them from Cbid, it may have been CigarPage.com (again that late night drinking). they have a great price on a 20 pack now, but I have seen them as low as 19.99 for a 10er. PM me your address and I will fire your way!! My aim is getting better!!! :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> I believe it is a 6 x 50 toro. I may have made a mistake saying I got them from Cbid, it may have been CigarPage.com (again that late night drinking). they have a great price on a 20 pack now, but I have seen them as low as 19.99 for a 10er. PM me your address and I will fire your way!! My aim is getting better!!! :vs_cool:


Thx but I'm have a couple bud....I'll just keep a eye out for that $20 deal tho

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Cohiba









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

The only time I smoke Nubs is with morning Java. Just hits the spot! Bulletproof coffee this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns with Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

It is February after all....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## LeatherNeck

A lil aquitaine to finish up my day b4 heading to bed.


----------



## LeatherNeck

haegejc said:


> Some how ended up with a lot of these La Palina Black Labels from the devils site. A ton of smoke at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine smoke right there when they have a bit of rest. I just recently gifted my last one so I guess I need to restock so I'll have some to smoke next Spring.


----------



## PanzaVerde

S&W said:


> Last nights smoke


Wow the oil on that thing. So shiny. Good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Aging Room F55 while I get my new Whynter set up :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

First time with this, given by a friend at our weekly HERF, its a Kafie 1901 Connie


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> It is crazy how some "do" it and others don't. But you see other people love them. I can't stand the la creme but man everyone loves them
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That is weird....We have the most the same likes and I like the la creme......must be just you :grin2:


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Gummy Jones said:


> Won a contest hosted by @*ElCigarShop.com*
> 
> Trying out their flagship tonight. Thanks again ElCigarShop.com!
> 
> Update: performance flawless, just a faint hint of bourbon.


 @Gummy Jones- Thanks for the mention and hoped you enjoyed it. We love that stick because the bourbon takes a back burner(although it is Blanton's) to the Nicaraguan stick produced at El Titan de Bronze. One of the few infused cigars that still comes across as a cigar first. Thanks again, Gummy! :vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

A little Green Hornet action going on.....


----------



## Olecharlie

American Kick Ass (AKA) Respect 2013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

only got one smoke in today but it was a good one!


----------



## Gummy Jones

ElCigarShop.com said:


> @Gummy Jones- Thanks for the mention and hoped you enjoyed it. We love that stick because the bourbon takes a back burner(although it is Blanton's) to the Nicaraguan stick produced at El Titan de Bronze. One of the few infused cigars that still comes across as a cigar first. Thanks again, Gummy! :vs_cool:


totally agree. infused cigars arent my thing but this certainly remained a cigar first.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

ElCigarShop.com said:


> @Gummy Jones- Thanks for the mention and hoped you enjoyed it. We love that stick because the bourbon takes a back burner(although it is Blanton's) to the Nicaraguan stick produced at El Titan de Bronze. One of the few infused cigars that still comes across as a cigar first. Thanks again, Gummy! :vs_cool:


totally agree. infused cigars arent my thing but this certainly remained a cigar first.


----------



## huffer33

Tennessee Waltz. I took the picture sideways in anticipation of Tapatalk messing it up...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Possibly one of the best EZ sticks ever!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Possibly one of the best EZ sticks ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Marlboro Reds.... we used to call them "Cowboy Killers" when I smoked cigs, I was a Marlboro Light man. :grin2:

Those pecan pie sticks, think they will ever make another batch again? Heard good things bout them.


----------



## haegejc

Padron at the Houston Rodeo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

huffer33 said:


> Tennessee Waltz. I took the picture sideways in anticipation of Tapatalk messing it up...
> View attachment 240188
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


i think you sent me one of those
gotta put fire to it soon


----------



## GOT14U

from the rave reviews I think so...If so I'm gonna buy 40 or so of them.....maybe more...lol


BOSSTANK said:


> Marlboro Reds.... we used to call them "Cowboy Killers" when I smoked cigs, I was a Marlboro Light man. :grin2:
> 
> Those pecan pie sticks, think they will ever make another batch again? Heard good things bout them.


----------



## haegejc

Round 2 at the Houston Rodeo wine garden. Warped Corto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Round 2 at the Houston Rodeo wine garden. Warped Corto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Haven't had a Norteno for a while, figured it was time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ 1611 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## crown

Another blending sessions. I really like them but I wish they wouldn't send so many connies! Plus I have a hard time keeping their Connecticut wrappers lit for some reason.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

crown said:


> Another blending sessions. I really like them but I wish they wouldn't send so many connies! Plus I have a hard time keeping their Connecticut wrappers lit for some reason.
> View attachment 240198
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the reason I don't order them.....even tho their Connie's are decent I don't need them.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Larutan... infused 
Gah. I don't think I can finish it. The transformation is complete.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Eastern Standard at the Houston Rodeo Wine Garden waiting for Brooks & Dunn concert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sometimes one must live in sin









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## crown

GOT14U said:


> That's the reason I don't order them.....even tho their Connie's are decent I don't need them.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm probably going to suspend my subscription of them for a while and that'll be the only reason why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> Larutan... infused
> Gah. I don't think I can finish it. The transformation is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


God I use to love the natural till I found good cigars....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> God I use to love the natural still I found good cigars....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm done, that sweet cap is killing me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> i think you sent me one of those
> gotta put fire to it soon


They are gooood, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Navistar

Padron Damaso. I like them, dont judge


----------



## Fusion

This for round 2, yummy


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Sometimes one must live in sin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Even one armed paper hangers like you! 

Hope the shoulder is healin and hurtin less....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ortega Serie D Black and a giant cup of Kona!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

My first one of these and now I see why everybody likes them so much.


----------



## Rondo

cheap n cheerful


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde




----------



## Scotchpig

White knuckle drive home. Celebrate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

God these are above all else! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Even one armed paper hangers like you!
> 
> Hope the shoulder is healin and hurtin less....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yes sir, should start pushing how long off the pain pills tomorrow and see if I can just do some naproxen's....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Scotchpig said:


> White knuckle drive home. Celebrate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yellow Cake and Four Roses









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2. A little coronita while watching Texas A&M baseball


----------



## Rondo




----------



## S&W

A little CCA action tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~

Iced Coffee & Connies... yum


----------



## Ckc123

Everyday is thrifty Thursday for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> McLovin 2.0 ~
> 
> Iced Coffee & Connies... yum


For all the money your spending on those little bottles of iced coffee, you could be making your own, drinking premium coffee, and probably still have leftover money for more cigars! Lol


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> For all the money your spending on those little bottles of iced coffee, you could be making your own, drinking premium coffee, and probably still have leftover money for more cigars! Lol


I agree with Rabidawise!! I use one of these https://www.amazon.com/Toddy-Brewin...59886&s=gateway&sprefix=toddy+,aps,244&sr=8-8

makes great coffee concentrate


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Never been a Connie fan but trying a few here and there. This one is pretty decent, the wrapper cracked about 1/2 in after light up. That’s my fault because it has only been in my humidor a couple days and I’m sure the humidity was on the high end when I received it, so when the heat hit it she expanded and cracked. Amazingly I just kept smoking and the crack keep moving up but now on the last 3rd its gone and the cigar has smoked well the whole time, even held a great burn line and ash. 

Woody, creamy, nutty, a stuble sweetness with a touch of spice. I would think if you like Connies you will like this one! Long finish, medium body, mild strength.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> For all the money your spending on those little bottles of iced coffee, you could be making your own, drinking premium coffee, and probably still have leftover money for more cigars! Lol


Well I go through spurts... Im not an everyday coffee drinker like most people. And I switch from hot to cold or I would.


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> Well I go through spurts... Im not an everyday coffee drinker like most people. And I switch from hot to cold or I would.


A French press is the answer! Inexpensive, no power required, can make hot or cold coffee!


----------



## ScottyB

First one of these I've had in 20 years - used to be my go-to bundle smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> A French press is the answer! Inexpensive, no power required, can make hot or cold coffee!


I'll check'em out...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

With ice coffee, curated in a French press, mixed with real cream from cows, Nielsen & Massey vanilla and love.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting to explore the Aging Room line :grin2:First time seeing this movie too (no idea why I took so long).


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Peapaw

Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SLOANER

Lunch break...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The highlight of my day is having a cigar, it relaxes my mind and helps the pain!


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB 3 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed Whipped Cream ~


Any good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> MB 3 with a cup of Kona,
> View attachment 240286


Seeing you smoke that makes me want to pick up a box of the MB3 torpedos just so I can have one of each vitola. Granted, most of my future box purchase from this point on will be set aside for a bit of serious rest, but still...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Seeing you smoke that makes me want to pick up a box of the MB3 torpedos just so I can have one of each vitola. Granted, most of my future box purchase from this point on will be set aside for a bit of serious rest, but still...


They do really well with a nice nap! >


----------



## haegejc

Privada Cigar Club Exclusive from Room 101.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> Any good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so... especially if you like connies. Taste similar to the McLovin 2.0 to me with the Whipped Creams being better imo


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> They do really well with a nice nap! >


So I have heard. I have a box of robustos in one of my humis, and a box of churchills arriving tomorrow that will be going down for a long nap. I should have bought one more box while I was at it, but since I didn't, the torpedos would make a great addition.

How's the draw on the the torps?


----------



## ScottyB

A gift from the shop owner


----------



## Hickorynut

Big band day.....RB Olancho.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So I have heard. I have a box of robustos in one of my humis, and a box of churchills arriving tomorrow that will be going down for a long nap. I should have bought one more box while I was at it, but since I didn't, the torpedos would make a great addition.
> 
> How's the draw on the the torps?


I cut about a quarter inch on this on and it was pretty tight but I poked it a time or two with a Modus and it opened up nicely, still firmer than a robusto or Churchill but very smokable, pretty consistent burn down to about an inch and a half then just a touch up to finish it off. I like the way a torpedo concentrates the draw with a short cut but they can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## SLOANER

Careme courtesy of @WNYTony. Thank you good sir. Enjoying my CH education.

Paired with a cup of Ez cOm.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Sungrown Maduro. I shoulda let this one rest a bit. But noooo I couldn't do that. Enjoyable though.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> I cut about a quarter inch on this on and it was pretty tight but I poked it a time or two with a Modus and it opened up nicely, still firmer than a robusto or Churchill but very smokable, pretty consistent burn down to about an inch and a half then just a touch up to finish it off. I like the way a torpedo concentrates the draw with a short cut but they can be a pain sometimes.


That can definitely be a challenge, but I enjoy them for the same reason. Plus, they just seem to have a better mouth feel when smoking.

Have you ever tried a v-cut on a torp? Match made in heaven, as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Pretty sure I got this 4.5x~40 little feller from @Hickorynut but can't for the life of me remember what he says it was. Cleared a plug and its off to a good start.


----------



## Rondo

Alec Bradley
Magic Toast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partargas Cifuentes,


----------



## csk415




----------



## GOT14U

Catacombs and Deliverance today

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Daruma Gold to close out Lancero February


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Cakewalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So I have heard. I have a box of robustos in one of my humis, and a box of churchills arriving tomorrow that will be going down for a long nap. I should have bought one more box while I was at it, but since I didn't, the torpedos would make a great addition.
> 
> How's the draw on the the torps?


If you're not aware you can buy a box of Torpedoes from Holts with Free Shipping for $89.95. Just go to their web site and click on 1 day flash sale, it good for two more hours! I buy most boxes from them and always had great service and great cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra,


----------



## Gummy Jones

OneStrangeOne said:


> DPG Blue with Sumatra,
> View attachment 240356


youve inspired me 
if i get a minute i think ill have a dpg blue this weekend

i havent ever had a bad one


----------



## Olecharlie

These have been resting for 8 months much better than they were 6 mo ago.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another first :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of @kacey
It is as good as everyone says.
Absolutely tremendous.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Asylum Lobotomy. 
I wasn't thinking and let the truck get cold last night, so the cigars set in 33 degree temps for about 8hours









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

GH Corojo#5 and Iron Bean.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Monster Undercrown courtesy of @Dran smoke bomb


----------



## Matt_21

Out in the cold


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday Yea


----------



## Madderduro

2012 opus x destino siglo...I dunno if u could ever get ahold of one but if so this is an absolutely amazing cigar...consider my mind blown


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


That cat likes those Pardons! He's/ She's got class too, looks like a Pardon smoker!


----------



## Olecharlie

2 years of rest on this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Brazilia Gol


----------



## haegejc

Illusione Original Document. I'm enjoying this smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoil with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Hickorynut

CH Las Mareas with a jug o water. State training and a night burn tomorrow....time to get hydrated..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GunnyJ

Leaf by Oscar, a favorite for years now.


----------



## SLOANER

Another delicious selection courtesy of @WNYTony.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Firecracker from @WNYTony. Oh so good. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Rabidawise

Trying something new this evening. This JSK Red Knight has got to be one of smoothest, silkiest cigars I've ever had!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fuente Friday with a Don Carlos.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

A little Sin for round two, courtesy of @TexaSmoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Noblesse,


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa


----------



## TexaSmoke

HE Miami from @Rabidawise 
Pretty sad to kill off this bottle of Elmer T Lee. It was so. Freaking. Good.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Found a bar that allows cigars. I'm in heaven now hahaha. A little Quick Draw now


----------



## S&W

Man O' War 52C


----------



## Rabidawise

I know NC Monte's don't get much love around here, but this has a very interesting taste that I like! Oddly twangy, yet dark tasting. The corona size is great too!


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @TreySC


----------



## Rabidawise

WNYTony said:


> Thanks @TreySC


Love these! I hope the websites run some more sales on these like the Norteno's!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


>


Aaaaaaand? What's your thoughts?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> I know NC Monte's don't get much love around here, but this has a very interesting taste that I like! Oddly twangy, yet dark tasting. The corona size is great too!


I got a couple of these with about a years rest on them. This makes me want to try one again.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Aaaaaaand? What's your thoughts?


The like it, first third has this salty retrohale im diggin... 2nd 3rd salt goes away and its pretty smooth


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> I got a couple of these with about a years rest on them. This makes me want to try one again.


I don't know about others, but like I said mine have a very interesting twangy taste. I'm going to let my last 3 rest quite a bit longer in hopes that it kills the sharp edge on the back. Otherwise I like them!


----------



## Rabidawise

BOSSTANK said:


> The like it, first third has this salty retrohale im diggin... 2nd 3rd salt goes away and its pretty smooth


Salt? Like the mineral salt taste from CC's?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> Salt? Like the mineral salt taste from CC's?


Not twangy but more like sea salt


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> I know NC Monte's don't get much love around here, but this has a very interesting taste that I like! Oddly twangy, yet dark tasting. The corona size is great too!


The Media Noches are good smokes


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> The Media Noches are good smokes


Have you had any of the other brands of Media Noches?


----------



## Westside Threat

Greetings from Bacara in Santa Barbara. It's the World of Pinot Noir event. Tomorrow is going to be... messy.

Tonight Blending Session and rum.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

SLOANER said:


> Another delicious selection courtesy of @WNYTony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Check out their Pissed Off Kristoffs ....they are great also

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Navistar

Ashton 898 classic. I know it's not most people's cup o tea but I like them when I need a smooth creamy smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

Navistar said:


> Ashton 898 classic. I know it's not most people's cup o tea but I like them when I need a smooth creamy smoke


Have you tried the Ashton Cabinet #6 ? Currently my favorite smoke


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Have you had any of the other brands of Media Noches?


I have had only the Montecristos same as you are smoking


----------



## tacket

TexaSmoke said:


> HE Miami from @Rabidawise
> Pretty sad to kill off this bottle of Elmer T Lee. It was so. Freaking. Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Nice Strymon - you ever try the Blue Sky?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fuente Friday









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

tacket said:


> Nice Strymon - you ever try the Blue Sky?


Have it too. Love it!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Coffee break the other day, can't believe the amount of smoke off this little guy.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Happy Saturday to all. Connie and Coffee to start the day in full Farce.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Obsidian White Noise from Dran. 
I think









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

A quick Norteno before heading out to burn stuff up with buddies today 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> I know NC Monte's don't get much love around here, but this has a very interesting taste that I like! Oddly twangy, yet dark tasting. The corona size is great too!


Dig those!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

BobP said:


> Coffee break the other day, can't believe the amount of smoke off this little guy.


All DEs Liga lines are smoke bombs

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

OneStrangeOne said:


> Edgar Hoil with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 240402


I got one of these from a mystery bag sampler...had no clue what it was. Any good?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

padron 89...might have to stock up on these...very good smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgy85 said:


> I got one of these from a mystery bag sampler...had no clue what it was. Any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


There're pretty good, another Christian Eiroa Blend. There ready to smoke as soon as they acclimate to your Preferred RH. 
Imo they don't do well with a longer rest , seem to be okay up to about two years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde Renacer and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> padron 89...might have to stock up on these...very good smoke
> View attachment 240448


I'm still looking for these in maduro but I think I've hit the brick wall finding any.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Madderduro said:


> padron 89...might have to stock up on these...very good smoke
> View attachment 240448


Daaaaang, how'd you get your hands on one of those? I can't remember ever seeing any in stock; heard they were all sold out almost immediately after release.


----------



## ScottyB

Courtesy of @Dran, this is a great smoke - thank you my friend!


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Puffers


----------



## Edgy85

OneStrangeOne said:


> There're pretty good, another Christian Eiroa Blend. There ready to smoke as soon as they acclimate to your Preferred RH.
> 
> Imo they don't do well with a longer rest , seem to be okay up to about two years.


Sounds good man I'll put a light to mines within the month!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fri. afternoon











TexaSmoke said:


> HE Miami from @Rabidawise
> Pretty sad to kill off this bottle of Elmer T Lee. It was so. Freaking. Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Is that analog? It looks pretty cool!


----------



## SilkyJ

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm still looking for these in maduro but I think I've hit the brick wall finding any.





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Daaaaang, how'd you get your hands on one of those? I can't remember ever seeing any in stock; heard they were all sold out almost immediately after release.


I might know where some are if ya'll can't find them.


----------



## SilkyJ

My post work breakfast. I needed this, the crazies were out in full force last night.


----------



## TexaSmoke

huffer33 said:


> Fri. afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that analog? It looks pretty cool!


It's digital, but it's the finest digital money can buy. Strymon is quickly becoming an industry standard with their stuff. I have this and their reverb, the blue sky, and both are phenomenal.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SilkyJ said:


> I might know where some are if ya'll can't find them.


I've searched far and wide, sold out on the very few retail sites that carried them. Hopefully Padrón stays in the TAA limited release game, though.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

AB American Sun Grown blend









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> AB American Sun Grown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


WTF?? I just pulled this strip plastic from the American.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## GOT14U

Peapaw said:


> WTF?? I just pulled this strip plastic from the American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


One more reason I don't smoke ABs.....how's the retro with plastic these days?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

Another Limitada 2013. I figure I better get smoking on these as they are good right now, and I don't want them going flat. Pepper notes are almost gone. This is a quality cigar despite some of the garbage 5 Vegas offers.
I think it is a pretty darn good blend. They obviously used high quality leaf and the construction is perfect too.

Cedar, nuts, leather, hint of citrus zest. Almost no pepper.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mi Querida SakaKhan
Very full and tasty 
Thanks @lex61


----------



## Peapaw

GOT14U said:


> One more reason I don't smoke ABs.....how's the retro with plastic these days?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That particular piece of plastic wasn't burned or melted, hopefully there wasn't any in the first half of the cigar and I'm going to dissect what's left later.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peapaw said:


> WTF?? I just pulled this strip plastic from the American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Ish happens, I've seen tacks, jute, hair and plastics come out of cigars. That piece looks like it might have been part of a tarp maybe. When the rollers get to going they don't pay much attention to the tobacco's other than how fast they can roll it, a lot of em get paid per cigar.


----------



## Fusion

Peapaw said:


> WTF?? I just pulled this strip plastic from the American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Now thats what you call "Mixed filler":grin2:


----------



## Fusion

More Caldwell goodness


----------



## haegejc

One of these little sticks. Quickish smoke and a good price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Thx @ForMud I'm getting worried. This is the third Connie that I have liked! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Navistar

BOSSTANK said:


> Have you tried the Ashton Cabinet #6 ? Currently my favorite smoke


I dont experiment with NCs as much as i once did. I will certainly give it a try


----------



## mpomario

At omertà in OKC. Great place. Had a fourth prime cherry. Pretty good out of the BnM. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10th Anniversary 









I received this as one of my free gifts with purchase from Fox Cigars. A lot of hay and barnyard in this stick.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rusty Nail

Erm.


----------



## GOT14U

#2 while watching my boys workout a bit.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Angels Share with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Thx @ForMud I'm getting worried. This is the third Connie that I have liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I feel your pain, me too and it's scary isn't it??


----------



## poppajon75

Davidoff LE Florida Edition courtesy of @JtAv8tor. I said I'd smoke it for a special occasion, so after plugging the last nail hole in the truck's tire, 14 of 14 tires in my driveway are now holding air. Not a special occasion.... should try driving around here the last few months. 
Thanks brother. This one has more to it than the mostly medium bodied from the brand I've had. Started out with a nice spicy red pepper kick in the first 1/2" and is settling nicely going into the 2/3. A little espresso, oak, touch of dark chocolate, and just a pinch of peppery goodness. It really is a treat and greatly appreciated.


----------



## WNYTony

Testing a prototype for a friend from Jenneff Cigars this afternoon and it is getting 2 thumbs up.


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Testing a prototype for a friend from Jenneff Cigars this afternoon and it is getting 2 thumbs up.


I'll be the judge of that! Lol...tell him my taste is better then yours....for god sakes you smoke padrons... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> I'll be the judge of that! Lol...tell him my taste is better then yours....for god sakes you smoke padrons...
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ok Connie !


----------



## haegejc

Camacho Triple Madura Robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## S&W

Partagas Heritage Robusto


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been meaning to do this project for a while now...


----------



## SLOANER

Kicking back with a lil LGC after a solid 5 hours of lawn and garden work. Herbs, peppers, and tomatoes planted.

Public notice- Oak leaves suck royally!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> I'll be the judge of that! Lol...tell him my taste is better then yours....for god sakes you smoke padrons...
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I love Padrons... and connies :vs_cool:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Couldn't help myself. Had to burn one of these that I got from @-Stinky-


----------



## GOT14U

Okay enjoying this EZ while trying to recoup from jacking my shoulder up this morning....I feel like I put myself back 3 days in recovery for just turning my hand the wrong way while moving my arm up...man this sucks, but not this cigar!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

With all the talk about these things this morning I figured it was time to try one of mine. So far so good. Plus it's always a good time when the wife takes the kids somewhere and the last thing she says is to have fun grilling, drinking, and smoking while we're gone lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> With all the talk about these things this morning I figured it was time to try one of mine. So far so good. Plus it's always a good time when the wife takes the kids somewhere and the last thing she says is to have fun grilling, drinking, and smoking while we're gone lol.
> View attachment 240516


Nice! Never tried one before how is it so far compared to the other Padrons? We're can I buy these from?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Been meaning to do this project for a while now...


That's a pretty sweet setup...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Time to relax & chill...


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice! Never tried one before how is it so far compared to the other Padrons? We're can I buy these from?


My local B&M has them, or they still had plenty last week when I was last there. I might be picking some up for someone else next week if you'd like me to grab you some. Or I can give you their info and you can contact them, they'll ship them. As far as comparing them to others, they're supposed to be a mix of the '26 and the '64. I'm about halfway through this maduro and so far it might be my favorite. Haven't tried the natural yet. Could just be me or because it's fairly fresh but this one seems maybe a little stronger with a bit more pepper.


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> My local B&M has them, or they still had plenty last week when I was last there. I might be picking some up for someone else next week if you'd like me to grab you some. Or I can give you their info and you can contact them, they'll ship them. As far as comparing them to others, they're supposed to be a mix of the '26 and the '64. I'm about halfway through this maduro and so far it might be my favorite. Haven't tried the natural yet. Could just be me or because it's fairly fresh but this one seems maybe a little stronger with a bit more pepper.


Pm sent


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Been meaning to do this project for a while now...


I need one of these in my truck, but more hidden.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Peapaw said:


> I need one of these in my truck, but more hidden.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


This is where I got mine from. There are many different types and designs of this but I went with this one cause it's flat, rubber coated, and the screws sink below the mount so it doesn't scratch the gun. Comes with wood screws but I went to the hardware store and picked up some screws, lock washers, and nuts to mount it to plastic.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXCJHKG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GOT14U

These Mas Fuertes are killer TLD sticks!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> This is where I got mine from. There are many different types and designs of this but I went with this one cause it's flat, rubber coated, and the screws sink below the mount so it doesn't scratch the gun. Comes with wood screws but I went to the hardware store and picked up some screws, lock washers, and nuts to mount it to plastic.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXCJHKG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


One of the reviews brought up something I didn't think about... one big pothole and the gun would be on the floor. 
Bumps are rougher in a big truck than in a car.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Peapaw said:


> One of the reviews brought up something I didn't think about... one big pothole and the gun would be on the floor.
> Bumps are rougher in a big truck than in a car.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I don't think it would... it's a super strong magnet. I would use two on like a sawed off shotty though. My lifted Jeep can get ruff at times when I hit a big pothole so I will see. It does take some force to remove it though.


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> I don't think it would... it's a super strong magnet. I would use two on like a sawed off shotty though. My lifted Jeep can get ruff at times when I hit a big pothole so I will see. It does take some force to remove it though.


Let me know how it goes, although I'm getting a lighter gun one of these days, if I ever get around to it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Madderduro

2015 lfd salomon


----------



## SilkyJ

The maduro was great, might as well try the natural too right? You know since ya'll like science experiments and stuff. See this is what happens when I'm left home alone and told to grill and drink and smoke lol. This one's starting off good too. A little milder than the maduro. Still just as good, just doesn't have quite as much of that peppery burn that I like. If (when) I buy more, I'll probably get some of both again.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first Crowned Heads stick, courtesy of @BOSSTANK; I have to say it's quite an impressive smoke. Great flavor, awesome burn/smoking characteristics, and it's in my favorite vitola.










On a related tangent, La Imperiosa... To me it mentally brings up images of Mad Max. Almost seems like a portmanteau of Imperator Furiosa...



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Damn the witchcrafts!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Damn the witchcrafts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Seeing you burning one of those makes me want to put fire to the one that @JtAv8tor sent me... I'm going to try to exercise some restraint and wait for another day.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Science experiment complete. I followed Mrs. Silky's instructions and had fun grilling, smoking, and drinking. Im calling tonight a success. The natural wrapped stick started off a lot milder but definitely picked it up in the 2nd 3rd. Typical Padron flavor. The maduro started off with a kick in the face and kind of made me think of some cross between a Padron and a MF. Both were really good. BTW, it could just be the alcohol and they both suck but i doubt it lol.


----------



## WNYTony

Missed Warped Wednesday


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Seeing you burning one of those makes me want to put fire to the one that @JtAv8tor sent me... I'm going to try to exercise some restraint and wait for another day.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


It will make your day whenever you do. Top 5 ever!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out for a walk with Tiger Kitty ~


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Taking a walk with Tiger Kitty ~


How was it?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I woul give it a 6.5 out of 10. Not bad but not super great. Box-worthy no 10pk yes.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> It will make your day whenever you do. Top 5 ever!


Woah, that's some high praise... I'm going to give it some recovery time from shipping, but it'll be turned to ash shortly thereafter. Every day is a day worth celebrating.



SilkyJ said:


> Science experiment complete. I followed Mrs. Silky's instructions and had fun grilling, smoking, and drinking. Im calling tonight a success. The natural wrapped stick started off a lot milder but definitely picked it up in the 2nd 3rd. Typical Padron flavor. The maduro started off with a kick in the face and kind of made me think of some cross between a Padron and a MF. Both were really good. BTW, it could just be the alcohol and they both suck but i doubt it lol.
> View attachment 240534


Hmmmmm, looks like you burned the Maduro a bit further down than the natty... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Well part of that was from too many beers and back to back cigars in an empty stomach lol. I had to stop and eat.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

CCA Ranflajo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Escogidos and Iron Bean....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fusion said:


> Round 2


Curious what your thoughts on those are. Do they come close to old Camacho sticks?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Cubana Core,


----------



## Dran

Finally getting around to trying one of these!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @kacey









Haven't had a Connie in a couple years. Just not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Rondo

Daddy's home.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core,
> View attachment 240546


What, no coffee? Lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> CCA Ranflajo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Not sure why I don't care for these, guess I'm the odd one here!


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Peapaw

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure why I don't care for these, guess I'm the odd one here!


I'm not sure I would buy more if given the opportunity, but I don't regret buying what I did.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure why I don't care for these, guess I'm the odd one here!


I don't think they're amazing, but I think they're decent enough. Better than some big-name labels. I wouldn't order a box, but I'll gladly take one from a pass or in a PIF.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> I'm not sure I would buy more if given the opportunity, but I don't regret buying what I did.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Most everone luvs those!


----------



## S&W

Sunday morning smoke


----------



## S&W

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure why I don't care for these, guess I'm the odd one here!


I didn't especially care for the first couple of filerokee's I smoked. But the last one started growing on me. I think maybe I was smoking the earlier ones too fast.


----------



## Olecharlie

S&W said:


> I didn't especially care for the first couple of filerokee's I smoked. But the last one started growing on me. I think maybe I was smoking the earlier ones too fast.


Very good point and very possible.


----------



## Ckc123

Peapaw said:


> I'm not sure I would buy more if given the opportunity, but I don't regret buying what I did.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Holts had $100 for a box yesterday , 3 different vitolas, free shipping on 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

8-5-8 maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure why I don't care for these, guess I'm the odd one here!


You arent alone, Im with you on this one.


----------



## Peapaw

Ckc123 said:


> Holts had $100 for a box yesterday , 3 different vitolas, free shipping on 2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my box from them a few months ago for$89 shipped

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Peapaw said:


> I got my box from them a few months ago for$89 shipped
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Ya, just took a look @ it, 3 different prices based on vitola, $94 was highest 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Gumby-cr said:


> Curious what your thoughts on those are. Do they come close to old Camacho sticks?


Well i cant say i ever had an old Camacho stick but i do think they are a good smoke, nothing special but good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> What, no coffee? Lol


FIL coffee :vs_sad:


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sorry I've been MIA for a little while. My back is still causing major issues with my leg, and we just finished moving yesterday to a bigger house out of town by the lake. All of us are excited and love it so far. 
So now I'm smoking an SLR Rothchilde on my way to meet everyone at mom's house for lunch, and it's snowing pretty heavy again here. All week the snow has been slowing down our moving. 
I'll post later with all the smokes I've had recently, lol. Thanks Julian @ForMud for checking on me on Valentine's Day. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for a little while. My back is still causing major issues with my leg, and we just finished moving yesterday to a bigger house out of town by the lake. All of us are excited and love it so far.
> So now I'm smoking an SLR Rothchilde on my way to meet everyone at mom's house for lunch, and it's snowing pretty heavy again here. All week the snow has been slowing down our moving.
> I'll post later with all the smokes I've had recently, lol. Thanks Julian @ForMud for checking on me on Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad to see you pop in.. saves me a PM

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The last month while I've been busier than I prefer to be. I should be back to business as usual now. Didn't mean to make anyone worry, lol.





















































































































































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

@msmith1986 at least stayed on top of your vitamin N intake.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> @msmith1986 at least stayed on top of your vitamin N intake.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


More cigarettes and leaf chew than anything though, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LPH 1515. Enjoyable full bodied, chewy smoke with coffee watching it storm.


----------



## Fusion

Think Davidoff was having a bad day when he came up with these


----------



## Scotchpig

Somewhat surprised by this. Gent at my local recommended it last fall. First third giving me cherry and dark chocolate. Tempted to trade my beer in for a few fingers of highland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scotchpig said:


> Somewhat surprised by this. Gent at my local recommended it last fall. First third giving me cherry and dark chocolate. Tempted to trade my beer in for a few fingers of highland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is exactly what I got out of the one I smoked. I have 2 more resting. Joya knows what they're doing, they do make all of Dunbarton's sticks for Saka.
That LFD DL chisel above was from your NST a year or so ago, thanks bro. 
And I apologize for not crediting some of the fine brothers that sent me some of smokes I posted above, February was a crazy year, lol. Fine brothers like @Semper_Noctem @curmudgeonista @SilkyJ @Gumbycr @disco_potato, the Noob Hit Squad and others, thanks guys.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I know it's only been a day since I got these but I'm impatient as all out :grin2: If I were to say here exactly what I said upon lighting this I would be given a ban for what came out of my mouth. So I will just leave this here while I grab my card and order another box pronto. Size was robusto btw. @GOT14U


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> I know it's only been a day since I got these but I'm impatient as all out :grin2: If I were to say here exactly what I said upon lighting this I would be given a ban for what came out of my mouth. So I will just leave this here while I grab my card and order another box pronto. Size was robusto btw. @GOT14U


Always great. I have a few of both vitolas from early last year. Now my mouth is watering.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

didn't care for these rott and with some rest still a very boring cigar imo....good reminder thou of why maduros reign supreme


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> didn't care for these rott and with some rest still a very boring cigar imo....good reminder thou of why maduros reign supreme
> View attachment 240570


The first 1/3 is boring as hell. The 2/3 it gets good and the final 1/3 is unreal


----------



## Ewood

Today's stick from @WNYTony hope you're doing well brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

RP Connecticut 1999 because odds are i will get cut short and not finish a cigar today


----------



## Champagne InHand

msmith1986 said:


> That is exactly what I got out of the one I smoked. I have 2 more resting. Joya knows what they're doing, they do make all of Dunbarton's sticks for Saka.
> That LFD DL chisel above was from your NST a year or so ago, thanks bro.
> And I apologize for not crediting some of the fine brothers that sent me some of smokes I posted above, February was a crazy year, lol. Fine brothers like @Semper_Noctem @curmudgeonista @SilkyJ @Gumbycr @disco_potato, the Noob Hit Squad and others, thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


JdN is the pride of Nica. Plus they have to answer to the government of things aren't at their best. These are all available at the duty free in Managua, but not at tremendous bargains unless you consider how good they really are. None were over $95USD per box.

With age, every one of their cigars, minus the basic, smoke like premium cigars as they get first pick of most major tobacco crops. Whether the person picking out said tobacco leaf actually is the best persofor that job is probably debatable. Good government job.

I'm sure there is more than enough good Nica leaf, to supply many brands. Nica is the largest country in CA and the departmente of Esteli is huge. Nica would like tobacco to be 10% if their GDP. It's a lofty goal considering most of the people can't afford to smoke cigars, but the year I went to Esteli, it was ranked in the top 5 cities to invest in according to international business reports. Tiny airport and distance to a large port city, was probably holding it back from the top spot, but being that the Pan American Highway connects it to North America and its fertile surroundings, cheap labor force, and almost zero cost to start construction or pay government tariffs on business, it's also a very nice city. Friendly people on top of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruination,







Starting to cool off a bit


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I know it's only been a day since I got these but I'm impatient as all out :grin2: If I were to say here exactly what I said upon lighting this I would be given a ban for what came out of my mouth. So I will just leave this here while I grab my card and order another box pronto. Size was robusto btw. @GOT14U


Dang you're putting me over the edge!


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I know it's only been a day since I got these but I'm impatient as all out :grin2: If I were to say here exactly what I said upon lighting this I would be given a ban for what came out of my mouth. So I will just leave this here while I grab my card and order another box pronto. Size was robusto btw. @GOT14U


Can you give us more information, dying to hear before I dig out this card.


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Hickorynut

Ahhhhh....quiet time....Kristoff San Andreas and Kona.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> The last month while I've been busier than I prefer to be. I should be back to business as usual now. Didn't mean to make anyone worry, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not worrying so much as an excuse to plan a road trip.....for a safety check of course 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> Somewhat surprised by this. Gent at my local recommended it last fall. First third giving me cherry and dark chocolate. Tempted to trade my beer in for a few fingers of highland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those.....are.....keepers.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Can you give us more information, dying to hear before I dig out this card.


Full bodied and full strength. Dark roast coffee, cedar, black pepper. Remember it was one day from delivery but there is something special about these bishop's this year :grin2: And to push you over the edge they only made 600 boxes of each size (so there's your push)>


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Full bodied and full strength. Dark roast coffee, cedar, black pepper. Remember it was one day from delivery but there is something special about these bishop's this year :grin2: And to push you over the edge they only made 600 boxes of each size (so there's your push)>


Dang it that did it! I have two left over from last years box.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Let's see why everyone loves these.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Dang it that did it! I have two left over from last years box.


Boy your easy :vs_laugh: I thought it was going to be a quick smoke at first. After ten minutes I was almost through the first third (I smoke slow). After that though it slowed down and I got 70 minutes out of the robusto size. Probably going to fire up a corona gorda tomorrow morning to see how it compares.


----------



## csk415

PanzaVerde said:


> Let's see why everyone loves these.


They are a good smoke.


----------



## PanzaVerde

csk415 said:


> They are a good smoke.


So far I am loving it. Can see why everyone loves them. For the price they are great. Burn so far is spot on. Draw is a bit loose but blowing out thick smoke


----------



## greasemonger

Intemperance Vanity. Perfect size for the BA blend.


----------



## Westside Threat

Mbombay Corojo Oscura and one hell of a beer. Cigar courtesy of @WNYTony via the Xmas exchange, thx again you generous SOB

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## PanzaVerde

#3 for the day.


----------



## Rads

I always enjoy smoking a Padron...pairs well with a stout....


----------



## csk415

It's a @WNYTony weekend.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

6000 reasons to be thankful that this ridiculous Sunday is finally over.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Pretty good for the budget side of the line


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Break yes... Spring not so much.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> Break yes... Spring not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Sorry I am old and I can't make out the band. What is it?


----------



## Rads

Hey Boss....have you tried the 1926 blend? I'm curious to see what the differences are between the 1926 and 1964 blends. I have only smoked the 1926.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rads said:


> Hey Boss....have you tried the 1926 blend? I'm curious to see what the differences are between the 1926 and 1964 blends. I have only smoked the 1926.....


Yes the 1926 is good too but I prefer the 1964 natural myself. The 1926 is more of a spice and cedar and the 1964 is more chocolate cocoa. Both are smooth.


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Sorry I am old and I can't make out the band. What is it?


Looks like a Illusione Ultra. I'm so sick of winter. I want to smoke outside already.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Bishops Blend 2019 corona gorda (sorry no pic). I'm used to full strength sticks but this one has me spinning. Reminds me of a Killer Bee Green Hornet on steroids :grin2:. Still think I prefer the robusto size.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Armada with Foldgers,


----------



## Edgy85

Day off today. So making the most of this gorgeous sun. Happy Monday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Gumby-cr said:


> Bishops Blend 2019 corona gorda (sorry no pic). I'm used to full strength sticks but this one has me spinning. Reminds me of a Killer Bee Green Hornet on steroids :grin2:. Still think I prefer the robusto size.


A Corona from yesterday.....I had a Hornet last week that kicked me in the head while the Bishop didn't.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Got this from a lady hand rolling in Honduras this past summer.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

CAO flathead 554. 









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

kacey said:


> Sorry I am old and I can't make out the band. What is it?


Sorry it was a crappy pic - Illusione Ultra


----------



## Gumby-cr

ForMud said:


> A Corona from yesterday.....I had a Hornet last week that kicked me in the head while the Bishop didn't.
> 
> View attachment 240630


Maybe the roller was drunk the day he rolled mine and put a lot of ligero in it idk :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday Blues? Nomad SA17 to the rescue!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> CAO flathead 554.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Chocolate Bar!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Hickorynut said:


> Chocolate Bar!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I like it better than the FH 660, which was good.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Some Diesel goodness today


----------



## Peapaw

Victor Sinclair, I still wouldn't call it a great cigar but it has improved a little with some time.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rusty Nail

For got to post this one from yesterday.


----------



## huffer33

Skeeterz. These are remarkably satisfying for such a little quick smoke and remind me of Clint Eastwood.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Been slacking the last 8 months or so on taking time to read and learn a bit....so today is about as good as you can ask for weather wise....fire up a OG hit and run and see how age has treated this stick.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

crown said:


> Got this from a lady hand rolling in Honduras this past summer.
> View attachment 240636
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great! How did it smoke?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Been slacking the last 8 months or so on taking time to read and learn a bit....so today is about as good as you can ask for weather wise....fire up a OG hit and run and see how age has treated this stick.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Whatch think?.....The last one I had was meh.


----------



## Rads

Cool...next time I pick up Padron's I will have to try the 1964......


Such a great cigar....in your experience what smokes similarly to a Padron?


----------



## Rads

BOSSTANK said:


> Yes the 1926 is good too but I prefer the 1964 natural myself. The 1926 is more of a spice and cedar and the 1964 is more chocolate cocoa. Both are smooth.


Sorry...should have quoted your response..

Cool...next time I pick up Padron's I will have to try the 1964......

Such a great cigar....in your experience what smokes similarly to a Padron?


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Whatch think?.....The last one I had was meh.


About half way and I think it's great, when I smoke a lighter stick tho I don't expect much from them....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rads said:


> Sorry...should have quoted your response..
> 
> Cool...next time I pick up Padron's I will have to try the 1964......
> 
> Such a great cigar....in your experience what smokes similarly to a Padron?


I apologize to @BOSSTANK for jumping in the middle of the convo, but he's of the few people I've met that love Padron sticks as much as me, and I can't resist talking about them, hahaha.

The '64s are such a great smoke, and you can often find them online on sale at very reasonable prices. A bit more straightforward and less smooth than the '26 series, but always excellent.

As far as what smokes similar to a Padron, to answer that you have to look at what makes a Padron what it is; as far as the maduros are concerned (Boss can speak to the naturals more than me) they are a Nicuraguan puro with what is almost certainly San Andres wrapper and unspecified binder/filler. Padron grows, harvests, dries, ferments, ages, rolls, and packages all of their own cigars, so the specific terroir of the land they own can never be exactly duplicated, but I've come across a couple of blends that bear some distinct similarities. Caldwell The T is the closest I've come across, but isn't necessarily any less expensive than a similar vitola of Padron '64. Same can be said about Ezra Zion Eminence.

If you love Padron sticks as much as us, you'll likely end up finding them taking up a very large percentage of your stash. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Shaver702

Only had 25 minutes so why not have yellow cake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JDN Antano and Sweet Tea...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Some Diesel goodness today


That reminds me I need to get some more BV's....cuz you didn't lead with one. 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


>


This reminds me of a lobster taco. Of course the lobster is the Ashton....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## SLOANER

First Roma craft courtesy of @TexaSmoke via Kinksdale pass. Loving this lil fella!
Thanks smoke!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

La Barba- Purple


----------



## greasemonger

PDR SBR maduro for Monday. Sick as a dog, but this one dimensional dark smoke bomb is perfect.


----------



## GOT14U

Gotta love going to the freezer to get some ice for a adult beverage to smoke a cigar and find a box of sticks you forgot about....time to date these.....along with a proper smoke!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Gotta love going to the freezer to get some ice for a adult beverage to smoke a cigar and find a box of sticks you forgot about....time to date these.....along with a proper smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I can only hope that one day I'll have so much stock that I can forget about a whole batch of sticks. 

Mi Querida, yummm.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First one of these in a while, enjoying it far more in this vitola.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









2105 Paniolo


----------



## GOT14U

2014' was a good year!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Maduro Monday y'all


----------



## Lika1

La Palina Nicaragua Oscuro


----------



## Rabidawise

Lika1 said:


> La Palina Nicaragua Oscuro


With??? What's in the glass? You can't forget that part. Looks awfully (nice and) dark!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

"And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee"









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Gotta love going to the freezer to get some ice for a adult beverage to smoke a cigar and find a box of sticks you forgot about....time to date these.....along with a proper smoke!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I put a sticky note on the door to remind me somethings in there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Puro Authentico,







Lil bit chilly this morning


----------



## huffer33

Frigid out but the heater is keeping up with little wind.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to the garage and smoke with Bulletproof coffee! Man it's cold outside...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Morning smoke. Not earth-shattering but decent.


----------



## Peapaw

Well.

It is Tuesday









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

T52uesday


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Habano....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

It musta been broken, I didn't feel any wiser after I was done......


----------



## Rusty Nail

Very Nice!


----------



## Fusion

Love these


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just what the doctor ordered.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Last night's hot sauce with dinner and today's after lunch smoke are both compliments of @SilkyJ. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

TexaSmoke said:


> Just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I only see a wrap on that ankle. I hope that means it's not broken.

I need to see your doctor. His idea of smoke therapy is excellent!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## TexaSmoke

tazdvl said:


> I only see a wrap on that ankle. I hope that means it's not broken.
> 
> I need to see your doctor. His idea of smoke therapy is excellent!
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Not broken, just a helluva sprain. He said as long as bourbon and cigars relaxes me then go right ahead. Love that guy.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

msmith1986 said:


> Last night's hot sauce with dinner and today's after lunch smoke are both compliments of @SilkyJ. Thanks bro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I was having some with my lunch when I saw this lol. Hopefully this will be the last cold snap down here and I can get an earlier start on the garden this year.


----------



## SilkyJ

Epifania and coffee.


----------



## ScottyB

I bought 2 of these a couple of months ago, sent one to a friend and am finally smoking mine today. Wow, this is a really tasty stick.


----------



## Shaver702

Haven't had a diesel in years









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rd 2 from last night!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage,


----------



## Jankjr

Cracker Crumb


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out playing with my new toy...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morphine with a little help from my friend @ForMud... so good, thanks again brother!


----------



## crown

Blending sessions. This one is really good!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ScottyB said:


> I bought 2 of these a couple of months ago, sent one to a friend and am finally smoking mine today. Wow, this is a really tasty stick.


Ain't that the truth

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## blackrabbit

Chupito for a enjoyable dog walk.


----------



## SLOANER

AB black market and cup of Ez cOm.. Not doing to shabby on a Tuesday eve.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Vault TM-027 for another sick-as-a-dog smoke. Its funny smoking when your palete is jacked up. Tastes like burnt ends in bbq sauce.


----------



## Rondo

Thoroughly enjoying a $4 stick that's certain to please while the wife watches The Bachelor. 
Priceless :wink2:


----------



## cracker1397

This well aged stick courtesy of @Hickorynut
Curious how much time this had on it. Very smooth and delicious. Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> This well aged stick courtesy of @Hickorynut
> Curious how much time this had on it. Very smooth and delicious. Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vintage 2011 :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

@msmith1986 I'm happy to see that you are back. Nice "pic dump" btw lol.


----------



## WABOOM

Roma Craft Intemeperance BA


----------



## Mich_smoker

My first BLTC courtesy of @TexaSmoke. This is mighty fine! Thanks Tyson.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Some RoMa therapy this evening. I love the CroMagnon blend in all its forms, but this corona format seems to highlight the best parts that I love. Soooo glad I bought a box. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Lika1

Rabidawise said:


> With??? What's in the glass? You can't forget that part. Looks awfully (nice and) dark!


Just a little Ciroc Brandy.......:grin2:


----------



## Mark in wi

Thanks @disco_potato, this being from the noob pass. I was able to enjoy this a short time ago on a quick getaway with some friends. Had to fight the wind to keep a decent burn but I really enjoyed the stick!


----------



## WNYTony

TexaSmoke said:


> Not broken, just a helluva sprain. He said as long as bourbon and cigars relaxes me then go right ahead. Love that guy.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I need a doc like that ! In the mean time I think I'll take his advice and burn this one I got from you in a trade. Heal up and get back into that a cigar a day keeps the wife away mode !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ashton Cabinet #6


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

First time with the Mi Tierra, Thompson's exclusive from Aging Room, not mind blowing, but not too bad either.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> @msmith1986 I'm happy to see that you are back. Nice "pic dump" btw lol.


I try to keep up with snapping them for ya's. I missed a bunch too. That pic dump was building up for a while, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> First time with the Mi Tierra, Thompson's exclusive from Aging Room, not mind blowing, but not too bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Aging room always confuses me. They're distributed by Altadis reps, so I always see random AR stuff mixed with RyJ and Monte at the smoke shops around here. They're all the same price range, but I'm more a fan of central American tobacco so I rarely try the AR stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Camacho Triple Maduro. 
This was a lot better than the last one I had, based on some recent comments in other threads I've come to the conclusion that I need to work on my lighting technique









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Calgon! Take me away.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## tazdvl

Found two of these. Dated 6/17. Working on 21 months rest. Drinking Fanta Pineapple with it.










Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## msmith1986

Either I carried everything in the house, or I'm Dino @UBC03 and everything is under my seat. Backup cutter and matches for this trip it is.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Finally getting some of my own sticks with a year plus on them..... From the first box I ever bought.


----------



## Fusion

I stashed away a box of these last year just to test if a cheap(ish) mixed filler cigar can get any better, we will see:grin2:If not they are still great ROTT


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> I stashed away a box of these last year just to test if a cheap(ish) mixed filler cigar can get any better, we will see:grin2:If not they are still great ROTT


Let us all know how it goes. Curious myself now that you got me thinking about it.


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Jealous


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> Jealous


It was funny I wasn't sure if I had any of these or if this one was a gift.....it was good enough for me to start figuring out where I could get more....but I just needed to look in a different cooler is all.....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

White Johnny and some Black Sabbath....sad it had a bit of tunneling at the midway point.....about 5 small tunnels holes, not one big one...either way it ruined the finish so I still need one more today.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

Today has been a good day, got to take a little walk while burning this closed foot dark and oily EZ I think, not sure where it came from or exactly what it is, but it was good!


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 today :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Sugar and spice and cedar is nice. Elite maduro and a frozen spiced chai to finish off the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns and Costa Rican Dark roast,







Kicking off # Trifty Thursday just a bit early &#128540;,


----------



## Jankjr

EZ Ugly Xmas Sweater 2018. By far the best stick I've sampled from them. CoC and coffee in a supporting role...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

No cigar for me today, spending the night with the girlfriend. I’ll have to make up for it tomorrow, haha. 


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SLOANER

PanzaVerde said:


> Jealous


Great stick! Love em and wish I could get more...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I better ketchup with my sticks tonight..... 18'









And one I didn't know I had....giving it a test run.....









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> EZ Ugly Xmas Sweater 2018. By far the best stick I've sampled from them. CoC and coffee in a supporting role...


Damn, I guess I better smoke one of those. Damn good choice of music there stud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> It was funny I wasn't sure if I had any of these or if this one was a gift.....it was good enough for me to start figuring out where I could get more....but I just needed to look in a different cooler is all.....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Haha can't wait to have that problem. Getting there though


----------



## PanzaVerde

For the price of these I had no problem smoking one as I headed into work for a call in. Glad to know now that a relight won't hurt these either


----------



## Mich_smoker

Another great cigar from @TexaSmoke for Warped Wednesday.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finish off the night with a nice connie. Here's to hoping I don't get called back into work


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Little Devil,


----------



## GOT14U

Last one after football practice....was puffing on a decent stick when I was reminded I was on "school" grounds.....oh hell they would of had a fight but it was at the nub anyways.....anyways, these never disappoint!
Sometimes I wonder why I anime anything else but DTT









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

A little Plasencia from @Elizabeth10 - you were right this is a good little smoke. Haven't seen you around in a while, you find some nice southpaw to run off with ?










Villa Sombra because Wednesday happened


----------



## GOT14U

How the hell or what the hell do you do during the day in NY that you always post after I go to bed in AZ? when the hell do you sleep bud?


WNYTony said:


> A little Plasencia from @*Elizabeth10* - you were right this is a good little smoke. Haven't seen you around in a while, you find some nice southpaw to run off with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villa Sombra because Wednesday happened


----------



## Lika1

One of my go-to's.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

This stick is so delicious...


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> How the hell or what the hell do you do during the day in NY that you always post after I go to bed in AZ? when the hell do you sleep bud?


Lol, I like late night it's nice and quiet.


----------



## GOT14U

true, I normally have to get up to damn early for these late nights.....I'm more a "morning person" for the quite time....damn kids love their sleep....tonight has been very peaceful tho!...... you better get to bed bud, it's gotta be 2 am there opr close to it.....damn yankees


WNYTony said:


> Lol, I like late night it's nice and quiet.


----------



## GOT14U

Hell yes these are freaking great.....and a hell of a price point.....better get yourself some if you like good sticks....wow Noel Rojas never disappoints!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Holy hell honestly these are one of the best sticks I’ve had in awhile fellas! Not to push you all over the edge but I’m wowed by these!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Holy hell honestly these are one of the best sticks I've had in awhile fellas! Not to push you all over the edge but I'm wowed by these!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What are some of the tasting notes?


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> What are some of the tasting notes?


I suck at notes, but kind of a LC17 and a cavalier black.......definitely worth the price of admission!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

Archetype Dreamstate


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> Archetype Dreamstate


How was it?

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Kristoff Habano









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo

akpreacherplayz said:


>


I like Padron but that's one fugly seegar. 
I almost apologized for my dog.


----------



## huffer33

Weather is more like it today.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

My usual morning smoke when I’m off work.


----------



## Hickorynut

JNV Habano.......#ThriftyThursday 
The whole line is 5 bucks. This Habano is interesting.....but I think they'll do much better with a long nap. Bright flavors and spicy now...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ScottyB

Thrifty and pretty decent.


----------



## Ckc123

ScottyB said:


> Thrifty and pretty decent.


Just picked up a fiver, seemed interesting enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Rondo said:


> I like Padron but that's one fugly seegar.
> I almost apologized for my dog.


I believe rustic seegar is the preferred nomenclature.


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## SilkyJ

Talk about a fugly seegar, check this thing out. Good thing it's thrifty Thursday because this was the prettiest one in the 5er. Doesn't taste too bad though if I can keep it together.


----------



## msmith1986

SilkyJ said:


> Talk about a fugly seegar, check this thing out. Good thing it's thrifty Thursday because this was the prettiest one in the 5er. Doesn't taste too bad though if I can keep it together.
> View attachment 240952


I have a dark La Hermandad you sent me that I've been eyeing up lately. I haven't smoked it yet because I couldn't find more, just in case I like it a lot.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Peapaw said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It was good. Mild, but lots of good flavors with my coffee


----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> It was good. Mild, but lots of good flavors with my coffee


When I start buying again I'm going to get 5ers of all that Archetype offers, because I like the Axis Mundi so much.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

Peapaw said:


> When I start buying again I'm going to get 5ers of all that Archetype offers, because I like the Axis Mundi so much.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Strange passages is pretty good too.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Peapaw said:


> When I start buying again I'm going to get 5ers of all that Archetype offers, because I like the Axis Mundi so much.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I'd skip the blue one. The name escapes me, but it tasted like a menthol. I don't toss too many $12 smokes, but that one was nasty. Just my 2 cents

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Not two dollar cheap.....But the cheapest of the Sakas.


----------



## Peapaw

ForMud said:


> Strange passages is pretty good too.


Good to know.


TexaSmoke said:


> I'd skip the blue one. The name escapes me, but it tasted like a menthol. I don't toss too many $12 smokes, but that one was nasty. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sage Advice?? 
Maybe a single then.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Peapaw said:


> Good to know.Sage Advice??
> Maybe a single then.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That's the one. I'd try a single before you dropped 50 on a 5er

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

msmith1986 said:


> I have a dark La Hermandad you sent me that I've been eyeing up lately. I haven't smoked it yet because I couldn't find more, just in case I like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think they're good for the price I paid for them. I got them from CP but I guess they quit having them. The Epifania was probably my favorite but I smoked my last one a few days ago.


----------



## msmith1986

ForMud said:


> Not two dollar cheap.....But the cheapest of the Sakas.
> 
> View attachment 240966


Best DTT value for the money IMO.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not so thrifty but oh so good for round 2 today


----------



## ScottyB

Round 2 for me also.


----------



## SLOANER

This beautiful box press Fox sent as a body guard on my last order has piqued my curiosity this thrifty Thursday...
With a cup of Brazilian yellow catuai










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

All my Exes Maddie with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

So good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

So how Thrifty is it when you can't even remember having paid for the stick it's been so long...

With a Manhattan









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


>


These any good boss? Heard good things and they are reasonably priced.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> These any good boss? Heard good things and they are reasonably priced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I like'em, good cheap sticks... I used to smoke them a lot more than I do now... been a while since I have had one... yep, still like'em


----------



## msmith1986

huffer33 said:


> So how Thrifty is it when you can't even remember having paid for the stick it's been so long...
> 
> With a Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I have one of those too, and I too have no idea where it came from or how long I've had it. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> When I start buying again I'm going to get 5ers of all that Archetype offers, because I like the Axis Mundi so much.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


When you do, let us know how they are. I sought out an Axis Mundi thanks to your recommendations, and definitely loved that stick; it's on my box-purchase list. I'm interested to see how all the other Archetype cigars fair.


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> When you do, let us know how they are. I sought out an Axis Mundi thanks to your recommendations, and definitely loved that stick; it's on my box-purchase list. I'm interested to see how all the other Archetype cigars fair.


Whew!! Glad you liked it.

I'd hate to ruin my reputation on recommending sticks before I got started good.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SilkyJ

RP Broadleaf courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Thanks man, this is pretty good.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

CAO MX2...nice smoke and a nice ash going...freezing my butt off out here though!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Whew!! Glad you liked it.
> 
> I'd hate to ruin my reputation on recommending sticks before I got started good.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.




Everyone has their own tastes, but those are some awesome sticks. Kind of surprised I don't see more people smoking them.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EC 13 yr. These benefited greatly from a good nap.


----------



## Mich_smoker

No Oak & Eden to go with it, but I saved a couple Oktoberfest for just such an occasion.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Old Faithful










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to sit down and relax. Working on a cheat sheet for my techs while I am on vacation next week and watching Lord of War.

Been awhile since I last had one of these


----------



## WNYTony

Revisiting this one tonight


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> I have one of those too, and I too have no idea where it came from or how long I've had it. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You now, honestly, I picked it up because I was sick of looking at it after it rose to the top.

I give it an unqualified VG+ - it was not the stick I remembered from when I neglected it many years ago.


----------



## SLOANER

BOSSTANK said:


>


Been wanting to scoop Some of those lil guys up.. Been hesitant from some of the feedback... What ya think?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

SLOANER said:


> Been wanting to scoop Some of those lil guys up.. Been hesitant from some of the feedback... What ya think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ehh, there just ok to me. Smoke super fast, I got some T-52's and #9's a while back and when these are gone I doubt I will ever buy anymore of the coronets. Just not for me.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CFed MOFO


----------



## Hickorynut

HE Inktome and Iron Bean Odin.... think ima gonna need a little Modus action..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Had this last night. Really needed it. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie China Black. Got this as a freebie. No idea when these came out and according to the internets they only made 88 boxes of these for the China market. For a Viaje it was very mild-medium. First time I've ever encountered this while smoking and I'm not sure it's intentional on Viaje's part. The Zombie on the label vanished while smoking when it heated up. I had to do a double take when I noticed it. Thought it was kinda neat.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff Sumatra with a cup of dark roast Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Peapaw

Archetype Axis Mundi this morning and a CAO Brazilia last night.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

HE Miami


----------



## Olecharlie

Yellow Cake and Bulletproof on this Rainy Morning...


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Had this last night. Really needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


How are those? I have seen them posted here and there.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> How are those? I have seen them posted here and there.


They are very unique to me and take on a little of a citrus note. The pepper on these is different as well. Not black or red pepper.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> They are very unique to me and take on a little of a citrus note. The pepper on these is different as well. Not black or red pepper.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


The only one I ever had was pretty good on flavor, but it was rolled so poorly I never gave them another try. It was like half the entire length was rolled too tight and the other half the entire length was way too loose. Canoe from hell can't even describe that overpriced disaster. I think the local shop that has them sells them for $12 or something ridiculous like that. I can buy BLTC for cheaper, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Been away for awhile decided to jump back on the forum. I enjoyed this farce that's been resting for 7 months big difference in flavor from the one I had right off the truck


----------



## Edgy85

Going to enjoy this threesome very much.
Happy Friday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> The only one I ever had was pretty good on flavor, but it was rolled so poorly I never gave them another try. It was like half the entire length was rolled too tight and the other half the entire length was way too loose. Canoe from hell can't even describe that overpriced disaster. I think the local shop that has them sells them for $12 or something ridiculous like that. I can buy BLTC for cheaper, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Never had any construction issue, but they are overpriced. The only reason I jumped on the box was because it put them at $5. I have always like the flavor but just couldn't bring myself to buy more that 1-2 at a time.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> They are very unique to me and take on a little of a citrus note. The pepper on these is different as well. Not black or red pepper.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Gonna have to get me a 5ver to try


----------



## Dran

First NC in a few days, big meaty flavors in this one.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Never had any construction issue, but they are overpriced. The only reason I jumped on the box was because it put them at $5. I have always like the flavor but just couldn't bring myself to buy more that 1-2 at a time.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Yeah $5 is a big difference, I would've given them another shot at that point, lol. The shop I was referring to is one of those know-nothing shops that sells mostly glass smoking devices. Their humidor cabinets consist of D.E., Altadis, and Gurkha. And all way overpriced. I think the cheapest Ligas I saw were $14 and UCs for $8 or $9, lol. Good thing there's 19 other shops around me, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Casa Cuba Flor Fina at local B&M. First smoke in a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb









My first of these after a couple months rest. Best smoke I've had in a long time. Up there with the better EZs. 
Thanks to a tip from @GOT14U and Chef at Underground Cigar for a few handfuls.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Catacomb
> 
> View attachment 241046
> 
> 
> My first of these after a couple months rest. Best smoke I've had in a long time. Up there with the better EZs.
> 
> Thanks to a tip from @GOT14U and Chef at Underground Cigar for a few handfuls.


Glad to see you liked it bud.i thought they lived up to the hype also.....gonna need to get you some of these Gavitos to try....it's my new thang....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## haegejc

AF Rosado Gran Reserva. At Serious cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Madderduro

eh wasn't bad had some nice nutty and floral notes


----------



## ForMud

Rondo said:


> Catacomb
> 
> View attachment 241046
> 
> 
> My first of these after a couple months rest. Best smoke I've had in a long time. Up there with the better EZs.
> Thanks to a tip from @GOT14U and Chef at Underground Cigar for a few handfuls.


I know what I'm trying this weekend.....


----------



## ForMud

I need to get a box of these one day.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Fausto with a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat Fausto with a cup of Kona,
> 
> View attachment 241058


Maybe you should let that thing age a bit before you smoke it

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just smoking the cello is probably better than some cigars I've tried to smoke.


----------



## Peapaw

LLTK









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these cigars, always takes a minute to light but totally worth it. Had to go in and get a pour of Macallan Raee Cask.

A Fuente No. 77 The Shark


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Is that blend stronger than the regular Undercrown line?


----------



## Fusion

Some Caldwell goodness for round 2


----------



## Ewood

First one in awhile. Been super busy lately. This is really good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate and a rum and coke....oh... out of cola...oh well...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate and a rum and coke....oh... out of cola...oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lmao....good stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SLOANER

Friday is for Fuente.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

A boutique of unknown Origin I found at the back of the humidor.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

My Friday night.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches get Stitches









Good smoke. Not their greatest but it gets me away from the women in my house watching RKelly. 
Hell, I'd smoke a Gurk to avoid all the nonsense tv on these days. 
America is getting stupider every day.


----------



## haegejc

CAO Nicaragua. First one of these, needs to nap for awhile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Cfed Snitches get Stitches
> 
> View attachment 241086
> 
> 
> Good smoke. Not their greatest but it gets me away from the women in my house watching RKelly.
> 
> Hell, I'd smoke a Gurk to avoid all the nonsense tv on these days.
> 
> America is getting stupider every day.


AMEN!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

haegejc said:


> CAO Nicaragua. First one of these, needs to nap for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but surprisingly has great potential.


----------



## greasemonger

Knuckles Red


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fuente Friday y'all









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

First try at an AF Anejo courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non in the MAW. Great stick so far but of course it would be


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

PanzaVerde said:


> First try at an AF Anejo courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non in the MAW. Great stick so far but of course it would be


I'm glad it treated you well!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm glad it treated you well!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Appreciate it. This is definitely going on the list. Of course I haven't had a bad Fuente


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Intemperance courtesy of @TexaSmoke,


----------



## TexaSmoke

Round 2









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Don't need to tell you guys how much I've been looking forward to a cigar tonight. Paired with bourbon.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Don't need to tell you guys how much I've been looking forward to a cigar tonight. Paired with bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Good stick? Keep eyeballing those.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Don't need to tell you guys how much I've been looking forward to a cigar tonight. Paired with bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


What did you think?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Good stick? Keep eyeballing those.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Pull the trigger bud  imo

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

It’s dope. Started off medium body with citrus, roasted meat and white pepper. Transitioning all over the place, currently in a Rolo and woody world with some walnuts...kicking it at medium full around the 1/3 mark. Finish is tremendous, the caramel/chocolate comes through huge in the retro. Excited to see where it goes.


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> It's dope. Started off medium body with citrus, roasted meat and white pepper. Transitioning all over the place, currently in a Rolo and woody world with some walnuts...kicking it at medium full around the 1/3 mark. Finish is tremendous, the caramel/chocolate comes through huge in the retro. Excited to see where it goes.


That's a great description! James Brown nailed it....that guy is good I tell ya

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

The night isn't over, round two. No Surrender and imperial stout.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream ~ & Coffee


----------



## Peapaw

RP Sungrown as I head home, should have been home yesterday but that's what happens when I'm at the mercy of incompetent loaders.
Side note the sungrown Maduro is better, IMO.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> RP Sungrown as I head home, should have been home yesterday but that's what happens when I'm at the mercy of incompetent loaders.
> Side note the sungrown Maduro is better, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You know what doesn't pair well with this?
Doritos, just trust me.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Pandyboy

Finished the evening with a Nub Connecticut.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

DE Sun grown flying pig.
Love these.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

ForMud said:


> I need to get a box of these one day.....
> 
> View attachment 241056


I had a box got as far as my local depot and the customs charges were twice the price of the box...had to give it a pass : (

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just pulled an all nighter to install my new windshield on the UTV


----------



## Olecharlie

Storming outside, going to tuck away in the garage and have my smoke and Bulletproof.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Just pulled an all nighter to install my new windshield on the UTV


That your own garage at your home boss? Pretty damn cool man.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> That your own garage at your home boss? Pretty damn cool man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yep, I spend most of my time in it haha...


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Yep, I spend most of my time in it haha...


Yeah I'm not surprised. That's the life!
Very cool! Cool vehicles as well man.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> Yeah I'm not surprised. That's the life!
> Very cool! Cool vehicles as well man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks man :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Is that blend stronger than the regular Undercrown line?


To me it had a ton more citrus and yes a bit stronger than the regular line

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Breakfast with AJ and Sumatra dark,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SilkyJ

Jacob's Ladder with Diplomatico Reserva for breakfast today.


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday on the way home from the B&M...









This morning....


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

A Connecticut and some Port.


----------



## Edgy85

SilkyJ said:


> Jacob's Ladder with Diplomatico Reserva for breakfast today.
> View attachment 241128


Best rum in the world

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

Felt like something stronger
Haven't had one of these in a dog's age


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Felt like something stronger
> Haven't had one of these in a dog's age


Five years later and these are still full


----------



## mpomario

Pretty darn good despite poor reviews overall. COTY? I don't know. Worth the price? No. The other is going to sleep for a long time.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mpomario said:


> Pretty darn good despite poor reviews overall. COTY? I don't know. Worth the price? No. The other is going to sleep for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To achieve coty you have to take out quite a few ads in ca and be at least slightly below average in all categories


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Westside Threat

Edgy85 said:


> Best rum in the world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


No way, too sweet!


----------



## Peapaw

Roma Cromagnon









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Cedrus. Becoming one of my favorite cigars!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Super saver Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2 and 3. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Edgy85

Westside Threat said:


> No way, too sweet!


You think? Nah I love it mate. Can't get enough, very easy to drink and exceptionally tasty 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Edgy85 said:


> Super saver Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


And super saver cigar rest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Ckc123 said:


> And super saver cigar rest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm Scottish got to save money where I can so I can buy more kilts 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Or glenvich 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I think a little more rest for these to hit their sweet spot! Still damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

Been under the weather. First cigar since last Sunday A.M.


----------



## SilkyJ

Edgy85 said:


> Westside Threat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way, too sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> You think? Nah I love it mate. Can't get enough, very easy to drink and exceptionally tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is way sweeter than most stuff I drink. I can't even drink coffee or tea with sugar in it. There's just something about it I really like, especially with a smoke. I do put 1 ice cube in it and let it sit until it melts to tone it down a little, I rarely do that with other drinks.


----------



## GOT14U

I had to smoke another one of these to double check how good they were. Last time I had , had a couple drinks.....but I was right. Noel Rojas nailed these ones fella....and I never had this. The smoke smell coming off the stick is so delicious it's insane....now it's time to order more for sure....wow! Worth every minute of your time to call Lake Worth Cigars and order some.










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

First chance today for a cigar. Laranja courtesy of @greasemonger and Gevalia.

This funky oval pressed stogie is tasting great and burning perfectly.

Today was crazy with a capital S!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> Rnd 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


That a dark n stormy in the second pic?


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> That a dark n stormy in the second pic?


Dark and stormy sounds like a stripper....I'm interested!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Cavalier Geneve Black; a gold-gilded gift, courtesy of @humphrey's ghost.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## MattT

Norteno and a local oldie.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Cavalier Geneve Black; a gold-gilded gift, courtesy of @humphrey's ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those are so good

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> Those are so good
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm only an inch and a half in, but I'm already impressed. It took about an inch for the flavor to really show up, but now that's here, I'm glad for it.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Punch classico for my first cigar in weeks. First one of the night.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chisel fo shizzel


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> Chisel fo shizzel
> 
> View attachment 241176


On the rizzle that's such a unique vitola.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Chisel fo shizzel
> 
> View attachment 241176


I see what you did there!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Next is this EZ with my new perfect draw. I'm covered now, modus and this should keep me puffing all day long!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> That a dark n stormy in the second pic?


No but I need to try one, sounds good. Just a bourbon and coke.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Started off with a Alec Bradley sun grown but was plugged up. Taste went south after I remedied the problem, rocky Patel a 10, smoothed out and got a lot more complex after 6 months of rest.










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Two hours later and I'm finishing this epic beast of a cigar off. Awesome flavor, great burn and draw, and the gold flake stuck to the outside of the ash is kind of mesmerizing; I really don't want to ash it now. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

@mpomario, @GOT14U, sounds like y'all need one! It's Goslings rum, ginger beer, and lime. Good stuff!


----------



## kacey

Warped Moon Garden for number two









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> @mpomario, @GOT14U, sounds like y'all need one! It's Goslings rum, ginger beer, and lime. Good stuff!


I may just have to light one up...but I'm thinking something a bit stronger to finish this evening.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Two hours later and I'm finishing this epic beast of a cigar off. Awesome flavor, great burn and draw, and the gold flake stuck to the outside of the ash is kind of mesmerizing; I really don't want to ash it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I wish you all listened to me a long time ago....those sticks are "golden" lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Two hours later and I'm finishing this epic beast of a cigar off. Awesome flavor, great burn and draw, and the gold flake stuck to the outside of the ash is kind of mesmerizing; I really don't want to ash it now.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


You've conquered the beast! Now you're making me crave one. Either that or some brownies and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GOT14U said:


> I wish you all listened to me a long time ago....those sticks are "golden" lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'll be honest, I was unimpressed with the first inch; it barely even seemed to be there. But shortly after that the flavor just exploded and stuck around until the very end. I'll definitely smoke another; given the chance.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You've conquered the beast! Now you're making me crave one. Either that or some brownies and a cold glass of milk.


Considering you sent it to me, I suppose I can send the blame for that back your way. 

Seriously though, thank you for this awesome cigar. It's not one I would have likely ever purchased, but I'm grateful to have experienced it. Quality, through and through.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Considering you sent it to me, I suppose I can send the blame for that back your way.
> 
> Seriously though, thank you for this awesome cigar. It's not one I would have likely ever purchased, but I'm grateful to have experienced it. Quality, through and through.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


My pleasure. It's just as much fun watching a friend experience a cigar as it is smoking it yourself. Those can be a little slow starting but by the time you're done, you know you got your money's worth. Even at the price of gold.


----------



## UBC03

Had this lil guy running errands









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Had this lil guy running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's so cute!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT14U said:


> I may just have to light one up...but I'm thinking something a bit stronger to finish this evening.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It's as strong as your pour it! Pour 'em like this.....it'll be strong enough!


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> Warped Moon Garden for number two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What did you think?


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It's a60 rg.. it just looks small in my hands.. lil

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think?


Loved it. Wishing I had bought a box or two.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cigar three Minutes Querida
Good smoke.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think?


By the way thank you for sending me some.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> By the way thank you for sending me some.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


No problem! I wish I had bought more too! I'm on the hunt for a few more!


----------



## WNYTony

Norteno courtesy of @TreySC










Regius Black


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

CFED Hot Chocolate for number 4









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lika1

LFD Andalusian Bull; had to ash before removing the bands......


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

Flores y Rodriguez Tamboril.
Good stick.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

We had storms all night and enough rain to float the Arc but today is going to be a nice 60,s deg day and no rain!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Two hours later and I'm finishing this epic beast of a cigar off. Awesome flavor, great burn and draw, and the gold flake stuck to the outside of the ash is kind of mesmerizing; I really don't want to ash it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those are definitely great cigars in my opinion, had one a few days ago. I will be ordering more!


----------



## JtAv8tor

To the airport with a Corto and coffee !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran

Four Kicks maduro, this one found a crack in my usually rock solid tracking, if you sent this one feel free to let me know so i can give due credit.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nice and cool morning here. Enjoying this weather. Figured I would have a morning stick for once while the wife catches up on sleep since she had some acid reflux last night that hit her hard and the kids do their normal games and YouTube.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F with Sumatra,


----------



## PTAaron

Last night out at Northville cigar lounge with my friend @TotesMcGoats


----------



## ScottyB

Peapaw said:


> Flores y Rodriguez Tamboril.
> Good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


 @Peapaw, if you like those PM me your addy and I'll send you a few.


----------



## Peapaw

ScottyB said:


> @Peapaw, if you like those PM me your addy and I'll send you a few.


I liked it well enough.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## poppajon75

My first Foundation courtesy of @GOT14U from the finish of the Boutique Pass. The Menelik. The further I get into this one the more complex it's becoming. Started out with a decent pepper and spice kick, but generously giving me coffee, dark chocolate, cashews, and a background floral note with a touch of leather. Thanks for sharing with me Jarrod. It's really a flavor bomb that reminds me of a couple Liga blends. Maybe a cross between the L40 & L9. Love them both.


----------



## haegejc

Avo Uvezian Classic. Gift from Fox cigars on my last purchase. Ok cigar not going to run to the B&M to get more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

EP Carrillo.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> View attachment 241204


Mmmmm, Rooster & Grate...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Jankjr

Hanging out with my oldest son while he's home from university...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice long smoke during a slow rib cook


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

changing it up a lil today with a crazy alice


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Nice long smoke during a slow rib cook


5 years age on this
Incredibly delicious

I never find these very strong personally but it seems to have certainly lost a little punch imo


----------



## SilkyJ

LADC EE from @Humphrey's Ghost while I grill some burgers. Really good stick, thanks.


----------



## mpomario

Really didn't like these when they came out. Much better after a year+.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rusty Nail

An Alec Bradley American from a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Fusion

101 SA and a latte made with illy espresso, delightful


----------



## haegejc

RP Super Ligero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Norteno. Enjoyable!


----------



## Gumby-cr

I made sure this was my first smoke of the day and my taste buds weren't fried. I'm getting cedar,pepper, and well aged tobacco on the palate. The aroma is intoxicating and smells like freshly baked chocolate chip cookies. YUMMY :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise

Boondock Saint, courtesy of @kacey, hanging out at the lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie

A walk and a smile with this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Olecharlie said:


> A walk and a smile with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are soooooo good. Been wanting to get more but hard to find (then again haven't looked that hard). The Black Honeys are on my wish list too


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been busy today. Wife and kids are napping while I enjoy a good stick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

With pu erh tea









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Deliverance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Smoked 4 racks of baby backs for the gang this morning, then finished lunch with some me time on the driveway after cleaning up.
















Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are getting better with time. Hard to believe the price. I like this wrapper and I think it has a double binder. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

All work and no play...two today.

ERDM Supreme Choix...for work

Illusione Rothchildes with Iron Bean to wind down...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

A very old, maybe 4 years, Padron Londres. Not horrible. Maduros just aren’t my favorite any more. I bought these very cheap but put them away a long time ago. 

Not bad considering they were about $1.50 at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Yellow rose and beer...waiting for another round of rain.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BobP

Actually yesterday's smoke, with Vermont maple brown ale.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The Truth & hen butts










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ

Laranja courtesy of @greasemonger while I grill up some more cow.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Mmmmmmmm sun grown!










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## greasemonger

#serinosunday


----------



## csk415

18 Paniolo


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A spicy little Matilde, courtesy of @Rabidawise.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

Last one tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Not sure why, but I couldn't keep the Laranja burning so it had to go with about a 3rd left. So I guess it's on to round 3 with some Cracker Crumbs and a Guinness.


----------



## WNYTony

All right, finally tried a Toscano


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> All right, finally tried a Toscano


What did you think?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How was it ? I've got one resting that @kacey sent me



GOT14U said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I think that it was not hideous. The Kentucky fire cured is no where near as strong as in the DE KFC sticks. Ok for once in a great while change of pace but no where near what I'd call a premium cigar


----------



## akpreacherplayz

WNYTony said:


> How was it ? I've got one resting that @kacey sent me
> 
> I think that it was not hideous. The Kentucky fire cured is no where near as strong as in the DE KFC sticks. Ok for once in a great while change of pace but no where near what I'd call a premium cigar


First 3rd was good not a lot of strong flavors though, second 3rd was pretty bland and I almost set it down, but in the last third the flavors really shined and I was glad I persevered.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WNYTony

akpreacherplayz said:


> First 3rd was good not a lot of strong flavors though, second 3rd was pretty bland and I almost set it down, but in the last third the flavors really shined and I was glad I persevered.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thanks, I'll know to wait it out


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

WCM? From @kacey do you remember the details on this one?

*note to self: when you drop a lit cigar, don't catch it by the red glowy end, it'll hurt.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Peapaw said:


> WCM? From @*kacey* do you remember the details on this one?
> 
> *note to self: when you drop a lit cigar, don't catch it by the red glowy end, it'll hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Probably Cfed white chocolate mocha if I had to guess.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Back to work today.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud

Just had to try one yesterday...Kinda harsh the first half an inch, made me tear up at one point. But after that it smoothed right out and talk about putting out a lot of smoke for the size of it....All in all, another great BLTC


----------



## Olecharlie

Different spin this morning, Zino Platinum Grand Master, Jims organic with lots of coconut cream and sugar!


----------



## Edgy85

Sunny but very windy today.
Happy Monday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 Blue Maduro :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahh so much for mild cigars and sweet coffee... Killer Bee and Black Bulletproof outta do it!


----------



## mpomario

Reserva limitada for breakfast.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2 for today :grin2:Haven't seen a vein this big in a wrapper leaf in a long time. Hope it doesn't give me issues. Surprised it's from a Crowned Heads cigar too which I've never had problems with.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good one


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of my favorite sticks to help me install this winch...


----------



## Edgy85

Round 2 on my day off.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

WNYTony said:


> All right, finally tried a Toscano


That thing looks like ETs finger.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Got Spring fever really bad. Gonna get outside for an hour or so...

Nica Libre Potencia









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Different spin this morning, Zino Platinum Grand Master, Jims organic with lots of coconut cream and sugar!


That sounds like desert!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Long day at work but somebody's got to do it... 

Back home with an Aquitaine for round two.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jankjr

ForMud said:


> Just had to try one yesterday...Kinda harsh the first half an inch, made me tear up at one point. But after that it smoothed right out and talk about putting out a lot of smoke for the size of it....All in all, another great BLTC
> 
> View attachment 241260


Agreed, had one today and they definitely need rest. I'll check in on them in a year and see how the blend matures.


----------



## Fusion

Got quite a few Caldwells at a great price from a friend, really enjoying them, asking him for more lol


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Gumby-cr said:


> 601 Blue Maduro /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I keep seeing them on the sales racks. Any good?


----------



## Olecharlie

2019 Bishops Blend Robosto. This is pretty much ROTT, it was in the cooler for 3 days. The 2018 is good but this one is 3 cuts above IMO. I was impressed from the cold draw, after lighting the closed foot, the first couple puffs were “Wow” this is going to be interesting and man it sure was!


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Sam Leccia White time.......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Shaver702

Finally a dry 60 degree day. Rocky Patel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Camacho Barrel Aged Toro courtesy of @mrolland5500 breaking in my new oversized cigar (spoon) rests. I'm kinda digging this stick thus far.


----------



## SLOANER

Lil Melanio as the beer can chicken finishes up. These just get better and better as they rest....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cameroon Cabinet,


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> 2019 Bishops Blend Robosto. This is pretty much ROTT, it was in the cooler for 3 days. The 2018 is good but this one is 3 cuts above IMO. I was impressed from the cold draw, after lighting the closed foot, the first couple puffs were "Wow" this is going to be interesting and man it sure was!


That good? My god now I gotta go buy a box if they are that good cuz I loved the 18's

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Damn, @cjmmm47 sent me one hellllll of a good stick here. Not many cigars are worthy of such opulent packaging, but this Ave Maria Reconquista is one amazing smoke. Beautiful construction, perfect draw, and a bold flavor that isn't so powerful that it's overwhelming. Thank you for this.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## raymb1

*Care package*

Just received a "care package" from my son. Since I'm a casual smoker, one a week, it'll take awhile to smoke them. One each of:
Sin Compromiso
Jas Sum Kral
Line of Duty
Stuffed Turkey
My Father
Unknown


----------



## Wallbright

PDR Capa Oscura from 2012 if memory serves. Very mellow with a leather and cocoa profile. Can't believe these go for less than $2 each. 

Tried to get a picture with my work phone since my personal phone died but the camera is crap and it looked like a potato in the dark lol.


----------



## WNYTony

Court Reserve tonight


----------



## Lika1

Not a bad way to end the day.....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BobP

Coffee/Hot Chocolate break.


----------



## Peapaw

I think this one came from @kacey too, not bad for 3fiddy. 
Thanks brother.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tulse said:


> I keep seeing them on the sales racks. Any good?


I enjoy them. I liked them over ten years ago and like them just as much now. Not sure about other sizes other than the robusto but I find them to be med-full with tons of earth and chocolate.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning smoke with Bulletproof!


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments to @kacey newbie sampler trade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This one is from @kacey also. I think this was the Brass Knuckles Red but I'm not sure. Whatever blend it was I enjoyed it very much and it almost lasted 2 hours and 20 minutes :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> This one is from @kacey also. I think this was the Brass Knuckles Red but I'm not sure. Whatever blend it was I enjoyed it very much and it almost lasted 2 hours and 20 minutes :grin2:


That would be the Red right there bud. That's a looooong smoke

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> This one is from @kacey also. I think this was the Brass Knuckles Red but I'm not sure. Whatever blend it was I enjoyed it very much and it almost lasted 2 hours and 20 minutes :grin2:





Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 241330
> 
> Compliments to @kacey newbie sampler trade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Peapaw said:


> I think this one came from @kacey too, not bad for 3fiddy.
> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


What is this? Smoke cigars from kacey day?

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 SA....have no idea where this came from... but its purty good! Dont mind the dirty deck....its next on the spring cleaning list....wine tasting on the river this weekend...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Room 101 SA....have no idea where this came from... but its purty good! Dont mind the dirty deck....its next on the spring cleaning list....wine tasting on the river this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


At least your one of the guys on here who can smoke outside. It's still in the 30's here. Supposed to get up to 67f Thursday here....with a 90% chance of rain (I can't catch a break).


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Room 101 SA....have no idea where this came from... but its purty good! Dont mind the dirty deck....its next on the spring cleaning list....wine tasting on the river this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I almost pulled one of those out to smoke myself this morning but instead went with this. These are quite good after time even in this humidity today. 
If you can find them anymore and they were cheap. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SLOANER

Wallbright said:


> PDR Capa Oscura from 2012 if memory serves. Very mellow with a leather and cocoa profile. Can't believe these go for less than $2 each.
> 
> Tried to get a picture with my work phone since my personal phone died but the camera is crap and it looked like a potato in the dark lol.


AMAZING STICKS! One of my personal faves!


----------



## SLOANER

BOSSTANK said:


>


Now that's a pairing!!!


----------



## GOT14U

Man when a Connie has this dark luscious leaves inside you know it should be good. This is the 3rd Connie in 3 months I have liked.....watch out for hell freezings over!























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion

Its Tuesday


----------



## BOSSTANK

SLOANER said:


> Now that's a pairing!!!


If you've never tried it before pour one of those little bags of salted peanuts in your DrPepper, sooo good. :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Man when a Connie has this dark luscious leaves inside you know it should be good. This is the 3rd Connie in 3 months I have liked.....watch out for hell freezings over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What stick is that? That looks to be right in my wheelhouse...


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Man when a Connie has this dark luscious leaves inside you know it should be good. This is the 3rd Connie in 3 months I have liked.....watch out for hell freezings over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Cool koozie. Lucky dog. Cool Squatch too.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Man when a Connie has this dark luscious leaves inside you know it should be good. This is the 3rd Connie in 3 months I have liked.....watch out for hell freezings over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Slowly turning from the dark side toward the light :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> This one is from @kacey also. I think this was the Brass Knuckles Red but I'm not sure. Whatever blend it was I enjoyed it very much and it almost lasted 2 hours and 20 minutes :grin2:


Yes brass knuckles red

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Peapaw said:


> What is this? Smoke cigars from kacey day?
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


LOL 
Yes didn't you get the memo?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> At least your one of the guys on here who can smoke outside. It's still in the 30's here. Supposed to get up to 67f Thursday here....with a 90% chance of rain (I can't catch a break).


I have a covered porch that is smoking weather for me. I had one decent day for the first time in nearly 2 months high was 47 and humidity was 76 so I smoked a cigar on my walk.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

'18 from NST with @greasemonger back in June!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I'm to lazy to go see who put this stick in the boutique pass but damn was it good! I truly believe that anything Noel Rojas touch's is above par in this industry! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Despite advice against it, I bought an Archetype Sage Advice, not that bad really. I've had worse. YMMV









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Joya Black courtesy of @JtAv8tor Very nice smoke! Thank you my friend!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades The Rapier. That's a long name for a cigar :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Stopped by the shop on my way home from work. Damn these are good.


----------



## huffer33

Really poor construction on this one unfortunately.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SLOANER

BOSSTANK said:


> If you've never tried it before pour one of those little bags of salted peanuts in your DrPepper, sooo good. :grin2:


Oh yeah I've had it. Just hadn't seen it done since my grandmother was on this earth.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

I have had the Sumatra and loved it. Expecting great things.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> Despite advice against it, I bought an Archetype Sage Advice, not that bad really. I've had worse. YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.[/quote @Sine_Qua_Non my assessment, not that bad, I won't smoke another one ROTT though. If you're curious and just want to try one let it rest a couple of months at least.
> would I buy another?
> Probably not at that price point.
> Would I smoke another? Yeah if it was a gift and I was sure it had sufficient rest.
> Don't ask me about tasting notes, I'm not your guy for that.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day!


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2.
First go with a Dominican Big Leagues and I'm digging it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Gilberto Oliva churchill monster courtesy of @Dran Thanks man, its very different than its smaller counterparts. Proof that each vitola has its own distinct characteristics. So far this has a nice spicy finish with a creamy start. Diggin it! Paired with a spiked Costa Rican coffee.


----------



## kacey

A birthday cake in honor of a 49 degree day.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OMG im in love


----------



## Mich_smoker

Winter ale


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Corona Viva. Very taste smoke. Been awhile since I had one of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10th with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## S&W

Illusione tonight


----------



## GOT14U

I got this stick from a brother on another forum....holy hell....great stick, just wish I knew what it was.....doesn't happen often but I'm researching....any of you heathens can help a brotha out?
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

These remind me of the Cavalier blacks, not quit the refined taste but still good....17' kick pairs great with some Black Sabbath 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Man when a Connie has this dark luscious leaves inside you know it should be good. This is the 3rd Connie in 3 months I have liked.....watch out for hell freezings over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I've smoked a bunch of those as Blending Sessions.


----------



## WNYTony

TAA '16 that @GOT14U sent me in a trade. 
Thanks there Jerod, isn't about time for you to find some more dogrockets for me ???


----------



## GOT14U

absolutely not....lol...I hope I never have any more to sell you....this does not mean I don't like you! bahahahahhahahaha........glad you enjoyed it bud but where is the ashtray I sent you....we need some variance in your pics!


WNYTony said:


> TAA '16 that @*GOT14U* sent me in a trade.
> Thanks there Jerod, isn't about time for you to find some more dogrockets for me ???


----------



## GOT14U

I'd pay for the price of admission for these all damn day!


Westside Threat said:


> I've smoked a bunch of those as Blending Sessions.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Money









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> absolutely not....lol...I hope I never have any more to sell you....this does not mean I don't like you! bahahahahhahahaha........glad you enjoyed it bud but where is the ashtray I sent you....we need some variance in your pics!


I'm supposed to get that beauty dirty ?


----------



## GOT14U

Oh come on...that was a goodwill pickup for a $1.95 bud....abuse it!...lmao


WNYTony said:


> I'm supposed to get that beauty dirty ?


----------



## GOT14U

Last smoke tonight. Home rolled!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

A Duque (that's du kay not du kee) yardgar at a buck40 each.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

EXs


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Raccoon stole the suet again.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Lika1

Last night's treat......


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain CT and Iron Bean....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I like contests. I see 1 cutter, 1 lighter, 1 cigars, and 9 one hundred dollar bills. Do I win? Seriously though...Are those better than last years release. I honestly didn't care for last years (I know, I know).


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I got this stick from a brother on another forum....holy hell....great stick, just wish I knew what it was.....doesn't happen often but I'm researching....any of you heathens can help a brotha out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Looks like a BLTC Green Go which was a 1,000 stick run on CFED and they are long gone. I had one from @kacey and yes they are good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another nice day in store!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Looks like a BLTC Green Go which was a 1,000 stick run on CFED and they are long gone. I had one from @kacey and yes they are good.


I just found out it's a JW Marshall from 2016 made by BLTC for CigFed....man it was a good stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Spencer480

Had a whipped cream for my post workout smoke this morning


----------



## greasemonger

Joya Black and a tattoo


----------



## holland

BOSSTANK said:


>


Nice Jeep. What part of the country are you in? I've got an 05 LJ on 37s for wheeling fun. It's a trailer queen.

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Illusion on a very windy but warm Vacaville day


----------



## BOSSTANK

holland said:


> Nice Jeep. What part of the country are you in? I've got an 05 LJ on 37s for wheeling fun. It's a trailer queen.
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Thanks man, love Jeeps... Im in Louisiana


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just got back from filing my taxes... bleh

Puff Break


----------



## Madderduro

its been a mf kind of day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SLOANER

Quick smoke break at local lounge. Gifted by manager.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I like contests. I see 1 cutter, 1 lighter, 1 cigars, and 9 one hundred dollar bills. Do I win? Seriously though...Are those better than last years release. I honestly didn't care for last years (I know, I know).


Last years didn't hit the spot until about 9 months or so.....but I think these are better young then last years. Not sure about after a little rest tho.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Madderduro said:


> its been a mf kind of day
> View attachment 241442
> View attachment 241444


My wife loves the La Gran Oferta.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## huffer33

Got to love electronic test scoring... I'm done for the day and it is gorgeous

Herencia Cubana core with a Highland Gaelic ale.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## holland

BOSSTANK said:


> Just got back from filing my taxes... bleh
> 
> Puff Break


Looks like more toys in the background.... lol

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Hacienda courtesy of @TexaSmoke, thanks Bro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Just got back from filing my taxes... bleh
> 
> Puff Break


Have to pay the man, I'm guessing?

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Have to pay the man, I'm guessing?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Yep... old Uncle Sam be taking all my monies...


----------



## BOSSTANK

holland said:


> Looks like more toys in the background.... lol
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Oh I love me some toys... :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Yep... old Uncle Sam be taking all my monies...


There needs to be an "unlike" button on here.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## crown

I rarely ever do a round 2 and maybe this doesn't count but I needed something to puff on while I grill. Romeo y Julieta Reserve Amores








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

About ready to fire another one up from @kacey. EZ Deep Fried Turkey. Thanks again :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> About ready to fire another one up from @*kacey*. EZ Deep Fried Turkey. Thanks again :grin2:


Your very welcome.


----------



## haegejc

Jericho Hill lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Project.....pretending I'm stranded on a deserted island with a big ol cup a Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## kacey

Cloud Hopper courtesy of @WNYTony on this fantastic 57 deg day.
Great day for a stroll out in the neighborhood and a great stick to smoke.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Rocky Patel Hamlet Paredes Baal from @GOT14U, a cheap cup of hotel coffee, a fire pit, and an order of "thai hot" dinner on the way....









Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Rocky Patel Hamlet Paredes Baal from @GOT14U, a cheap cup of hotel coffee, a fire pit, and an order of "thai hot" dinner on the way....









Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Rocky Patel Hamlet Paredes Baal from @GOT14U, a cheap cup of hotel coffee, a fire pit, and an order of "thai hot" dinner on the way....









Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Diesel Unholy Cocktail....one of my go to sticks...love it!


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO Brazilia today. New to this. Like The king is Dead and La Instructora. Any out there along these lines worth trying. Any feedback welcome.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

An always-amazing MB3, courtesy of @BobP.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Gonna be a long night. Kid has a 102° fever plus teeth coming in. Im on second shift so may as well burn this Mi Querida before my turn. Gawd I forgot how good these are.


----------



## PanzaVerde

I have had the maduro so now it's time to try the Connie


----------



## Peapaw

Fabrica villazon?? 
An early thrifty Thursday









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Peapaw

csk415 said:


>


Now that looks good!!

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O ,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Round 2


I pulled up me of those out, clipped it, and went with this instead due to time constraints. Would have been three of us. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2, oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

a lil roma craft goodness


----------



## WNYTony

kacey said:


> Cloud Hopper courtesy of @WNYTony on this fantastic 57 deg day.
> Great day for a stroll out in the neighborhood and a great stick to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it bro !

Warped Don Reynaldo for me tonight. Sorry, had to change up my traditional look because @GOT14U was whining yesterday......


----------



## Westside Threat

1964 Maduro pyramid and John McRae










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Warped Wednesday!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Morning came real quick!! Quickie with what my company calls coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

These cigars are Richer than Bill gates.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Holt’s Factory Special, With Bulletproof Mentalist


----------



## ScottyB

Really nice.


----------



## Hickorynut

Peapaw said:


> Fabrica villazon??
> An early thrifty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Good thrifty....they have bands now? 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Holt's Factory Special, With Bulletproof Mentalist


Are they any good?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches get Stitches


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Glad you enjoyed it bro !
> 
> Warped Don Reynaldo for me tonight. Sorry, had to change up my traditional look because @GOT14U was whining yesterday......


Lmao.....nice ashtray dude!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Lmao.....nice ashtray dude!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I carefully set the cigar down for the picture and then switched so it wouldn't get dirty - it's too shiny to mess up !


----------



## Gumby-cr

I almost feel guilty for setting this fine looking cigar on fire :grin2:It called out to me today when I opened my cooler though so up in flames it goes.


----------



## raymb1

Watching the ACC Tournament, Jas Sum Kral and coffee.


----------



## Fusion

This not so Thrifty Conni for round 2


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

raymb1 said:


> Watching the ACC Tournament, Jas Sum Kral and coffee.


Go Hoos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


>


I'm picturing a meme with that cat saying "LOL Thrifty my ass..."









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> I'm picturing a meme with that cat saying "LOL Thrifty my ass..."


:vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @SilkyJ .............. I love a good NUB, thank you sir :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Are they any good?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


For the price it's a good smoke. I think I have a couple left if you want to sample!


----------



## Olecharlie

Thought this would be a great smoke! I may chuck it soon if no improvement... earth, more earth, baking spice and Leather.

PDR Dark Harvest 2012 Exclusive Reserva, it looks so good, dark and oily, too bad it doesn’t taste as good!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> For the price it's a good smoke. I think I have a couple left if you want to sample!


Thanks for the offer, but I went to Holt's....and for the price I can stock up on ERDM Choix and Oliva O's for outside tending the property smokes.......:grin2:

I thought I remembered Holt's sending em out for less. :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

A cherry Cromagnon and a great Wiseman from last year's birthday box.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

Headed back to the garage for another try, with a small pour of Glenrothes neat... the Drink for you @Hickorynut!

Yep had to toss the PDR too bad, but this Broadleaf Tabernacle is "Great"! Slight earth, rasins, fruity, cocoa and a really dark European chocolate finish lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## ScottyB

I've been wanting to try one of these for quite some time - shop just got them in. Really excellent!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

3000 mad with 5 years rest


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


I'll trade you a box of Pardons for your smoking buddy boss! Just put in a few Bovedas to keep his RH up during transit lol!

Seriously he is a "Cool Cat"!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Headed back to the garage for another try, with a small pour of Glenrothes neat... the Drink for you @Hickorynut!
> 
> Yep had to toss the PDR too bad, but this Broadleaf Tabernacle is "Great"! Slight earth, rasins, fruity, cocoa and a really dark European chocolate finish lol.


I love European chocolate almost as much as European butter. 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SLOANER

Thrifty Thursday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Edgy85

Late night snacking after work.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

So Good!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> View attachment 241580


Got another box landing tomorrow.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

La Palina Black Label.


----------



## TX Cigar

Regius today.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> I'll trade you a box of Pardons for your smoking buddy boss! Just put in a few Bovedas to keep his RH up during transit lol!
> 
> Seriously he is a "Cool Cat"!


Shes my buddy of about 14 years... love that cat haha... the black cat is a boy, had him about 11 years


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out at the camp ~


----------



## Rabidawise

Diesel Unlimited Maduro, definitely fits the bill for Thrifty Thursday at $1.70 each!


----------



## greasemonger

PDR SBR for thursday. Tending my little brush fire before the tornados get here, working to make a spot for my deer camp trailer (1967 Phoenix canned ham) in the back yard.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I'll never be a connie fan, but this little RoMa Intemperance from @BobP isn't all that bad... Nice little stick to puff on while cooking some dinner.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SLOANER

Lil norteno while the bugers broil









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso from early '16. Still full throttle strength. I'm thinking about buying a box to age for like 15 years. I like these so much better than Padron. These are much more complex to my palate.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2 courtesy of @PanzaVerde!


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Belicoso from early '16. Still full throttle strength. I'm thinking about buying a box to age for like 15 years. I like these so much better than Padron. These are much more complex to my palate.


I'll 2nd that. Oliva has a few I really like.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had "the night" after lunch because I'm dragging today and needed a quick kick in the face. The other 2 were thrifty morning and evening, lol.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Packed up my roadie case ready for the first camping trip of the year! (Our normal spot still has 12in of ice on the lake)

A well rested a10 for the load out!









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2 courtesy of @PanzaVerde!


Glad you're enjoying it. Love those quick little smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. Love those quick little smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Just what I needed for a quick second smoke!


----------



## S&W

First one of these. Good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat,


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice dark Edge courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Yes sir! Just what I needed for a quick second smoke!


Ha same thing I do with them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Wow, box please! These are phenomenal!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Lika1

Today was a two cigar kind of day......


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Morning BV mini.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Delirium and IBCC Odin.....hey Diesel, that 5 mile long footband doesn't work when it destroys part of the wrapper!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> PDR SBR for thursday. Tending my little brush fire before the tornados get here, working to make a spot for my deer camp trailer (1967 Phoenix canned ham) in the back yard.


Those trailers are great. Iconic!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

8-5-8 maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Sumatra,


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Delirium and IBCC Odin.....hey Diesel, that 5 mile long footband doesn't work when it destroys part of the wrapper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Any band that does that makes me die a little more inside.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Yesterday evening. First smoke of the year outside. It started to rain 5 minutes later :frown2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting used to sleeping in being off work, i think I could grow fond of this!


----------



## GOT14U

SLOANER said:


> Wow, box please! These are phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'm with you @Olecharlie
It looks like I will work 12 hours in the entire month of March. Haven't done that since I was 15 years old. 
Oh well, celebrating all things new on this Fuente Friday with this Short Story Maduro. The wrapper is falling apart, but dang the flavors are on point.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight


----------



## Dran

Cfed white chocolate mocha, from a trade with @akpreacherplayz









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Peapaw

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Reserve









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Bishop 19 at the B&M for a long lunch. Very good, but looking forward to a few months rest on the ones at home.​


----------



## haegejc

My first Serie Gran Reserva 1988.










Tunneled so bad I had to give up on it. Great flavor though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Late Hour is the replacement. Great service at Davidoff Houston!! Thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

a 8 year old lfd perfecto....it was like someone marinated a cedar stick in melted butter....unreal smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

The fine fellers up the road here at Flatbed Cigar Co gave me this here Pennsyltucky 5x60 to try out. This honestly is like an LFD DL with an American twist. Full flavor with wood, earth, dark tobacco, and halfway a slight spice comes in with the right amount of earthy smokey campfire and dark cocoa. No pepper at all. This smoke is pretty awesome, I need to order some to rest for a few months. I was told it is available in 5x60 and 7x40 and pretty much everything they make retails around $7.50/stick.
For anyone interested, here's the description I found on their website:
If you like our Pennsylvania Broad leaf blend.* And you like our Kentucky Fire cured blend...then you will love our new Pennsyltucky!* A triple Ligero (Piloto Cubano, Olor Dominicano, and Kentucky Fire Cured wrapped in the most beautiful PA Broadleaf you will find. The Binder is a Habano (Cuban seed) grown in the Dominican Republic. A Full bodied cigar that is medium to strong.*
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Killer b with moo hoo Stout at the saloon









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

26 Anni with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

A little Don Carlos for Fuente Friday!


----------



## Fusion

AVO XO for round 2


----------



## TexaSmoke

Started the day with Fuente Friday and continuing with a little Black Friday. Deliverance 2019 from my pal, @Olecharlie









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gorgeous day so a nice smoke while I do yard work









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Bishop 19 at the B&M for a long lunch. Very good, but looking forward to a few months rest on the ones at home.​


Both vitola's are great this year but the robusto seems to have more of a kick than the corona does imo. Like I said though they are both great. I can't believe these are still available too at some places.


----------



## lex61

Last Call Maduro while watching the snow from the bomb cyclone melt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Diesel Uncut...I guess I'm an ash man!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Going to be an interesting night tonight :grin2:


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Hahahaha...here's my second...in honor of St. Patty's Day! Alec Bradley Black Market Filthy Hooligan! Pretty nice!


----------



## Edgy85

Ratzilla. One of my faves.
Whole cap came off when I snipped already starting to unravel :/ ****ing sucks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Gumby-cr said:


> Going to be an interesting night tonight :grin2:


Report back on the taste. Im a a sucker for coffee anything!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> Report back on the taste. Im a a sucker for coffee anything!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I've had it before years ago then it vanished and was impossible to find. They must have re-released it here because the old bottles had a cork in them and this new bottle is a screw cap. For 45% it's pretty smooth. I would describe it as a desert whiskey though. Very light and fruity with no smokiness (at least to me).


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Only my second experience with the Le Bijou. I didn't care too much for the first one I had, which was the torpedo. I'm hoping this petite robusto will treat me a bit better.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Started the day with Fuente Friday and continuing with a little Black Friday. Deliverance 2019 from my pal, @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


Nubbed that delicious little bugger.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from. @Gumby-cr a while back in the MAW. I am not sure which Curivari this one is. It was pretty good.


----------



## haegejc

Casa Fuente Great flavors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Going to be an interesting night tonight :grin2:


Good choices

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Aging Room Small Batch M356ii for round 2









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humm, did my taxes today... I need tax shelter! Itemizing did me no good this year, I need to get a goat put it in my back yard and call it a farm.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep, taxes suck.

Ima havin' Romatherapy and Tennessee wine.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Yep, taxes suck.
> 
> Ima havin' Romatherapy and Tennessee wine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


You mean Tennessee Shine? Lol, we ain't known for wine...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Going to be an interesting night tonight :grin2:


C'mon over........Nikka...and you can bring Gumby too!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> You mean Tennessee Shine? Lol, we ain't known for wine...


No it's wine. The wife and I went tasting a while back and she picked these out because they were TN winery's. It reminds me of the juice in a can of Libbys Mixed fruit......No TN is still not known for wine.

And I can walk and get shine...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Humm, did my taxes today... I need tax shelter! Itemizing did me no good this year, I need to get a goat put it in my back yard and call it a farm.


Good choice.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I would try one of these out


----------



## poppajon75

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


You mean the goat or the Cigar lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> You mean the goat or the Cigar lol.


Yes.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Thats what I was thinking...


----------



## S&W

Punch Maduro and I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Next on the menu :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

CFed Hot Chocolate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Only my second experience with the Le Bijou. I didn't care too much for the first one I had, which was the torpedo. I'm hoping this petite robusto will treat me a bit better.


I ended up liking this one quite a bit more than the first one I tried. Probably a combination of different vitola and significantly more rest on this stick. In fact, the 1922 might now be my favorite MF stick. Will need to try one more, just to be certain, though.


----------



## TexaSmoke

CFed Leche de Mama









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Thanks to @JtAv8tor for sending me this Witchcraft off of my wish list, it's an awesome stick!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

My first '64 Maduro from @TexaSmokes summer pass. This is a rich little chocolate bar! I see why @Sine_Qua_Non loves these!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> My first '64 Maduro from @TexaSmokes summer pass. This is a rich little chocolate bar! I see why @Sine_Qua_Non loves these!


 Very nice! And those have to be some of the classiest tubos around.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Very nice! And those have to be some of the classiest tubos around.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Yes sir!


----------



## Westside Threat

Haut 10 & Ben Nevis










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Padron Delicias....









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Humm, did my taxes today... I need tax shelter! Itemizing did me no good this year, I need to get a goat put it in my back yard and call it a farm.


Chickens, and Rabbits are easier and tastier than goats.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> Chickens, and Rabbits are easier and tastier than goats.


Goat is pretty tasty!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Busted this one out for a campgar and damn I dont remember this stick being so good... I nubed the NUB


----------



## Rabidawise

It's a night for firsts, a UF-4 courtesy of @skipper469!


----------



## WNYTony

OR Mason Dixon South from '14 for basketball this afternoon










and since we already were into Crowned Heads, it became Four Kicks Friday tonight


----------



## haegejc

Camacho Triple Maduro with Tanzania Peaberry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Extreme 3 country cocktail









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The King is Dead and I'm enjoying a cup of dark roast Sumatra Mandheling,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof Mentalist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

The King Is Dead with Knappogue Castle 12 for breakfast after hopefully my last 96hr shift at work. They finally agreed to go back to the no more than 48hrs without a 12hr break rule we used to have.


----------



## haegejc

My first Viaje. Will not be my last!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Good cigar, cheap hotel coffee


----------



## BobP

Yesterday, with New England coffee French Roast. Not sure if this is a good choice with coffee, probably better with an adult beverage instead.


----------



## huffer33

Wish I had grabbed a bigger smoke. It is blissful in the sun.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

This before i go to my weekly Herf


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> Yesterday, with New England coffee French Roast. Not sure if this is a good choice with coffee, probably better with an adult beverage instead.


Aren't they all? Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Madderduro

doing some driving today....padron 89, ajf monte & a fbb so far


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Viaje skull and bones from 2010


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to get some work done round here...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rads

I actually smoked an Oliva V Melanio yesterday.....it started off good but got harsh towards the end. Not too thrilled with this cigar.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Round 2 

Tabernacle lancero


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments from @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Aging Room Pelo De Oro, a 5.5×55 monster of tasty tobacco!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Ezra Zion Butter with some Iron Bean Rocko-Coffee, then a beer!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva today.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Got a little break at work


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Masquerade courtesy of @TexaSmoke, a good one indeed. Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H-2K-CT with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jankjr

Pronounced chocolatey pre draw. Blast of pepper in the first half inch. TY for the gift Tyson! @TexaSmoke


----------



## Gumby-cr

As strong as the rest of the line even with the connie wrapper :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

King is Dead seems to be a popular choice today










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

A nice Fine Ash Grand Opening Room101 Farce, I believe. This reminds me a lot of a Davidoff I smoked once. 
Thanks to the Fall Sub $10 pass.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## holland

Caulked half a dozen windows, sprayed Bordeaux on the orchard, and cleaned up the debris from the last storm around the pond. Then enjoyed this El Borracho from @GOT14U on this fine 60 degree day....










Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Even a long time since I had a cigar. How does this work again?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Went to an estate sale and been drinking and smoking since

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 241792
> 
> Went to an estate sale and been drinking and smoking since
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like those KFCs I've got a few I could send you.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Flathead Spark plug









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Peapaw said:


> If you like those KFCs I've got a few I could send you.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You don't like? I have a couple, I save for when I need that flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Ckc123 said:


> You don't like? I have a couple, I save for when I need that flavor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can smoke'em but they're a long way from my favorite. 
I don't mind passing them to someone who will get more enjoyment out of them.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Peapaw said:


> I can smoke'em but they're a long way from my favorite.
> I don't mind passing them to someone who will get more enjoyment out of them.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Ok, your the man, but.... you better have return address on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Ckc123 said:


> Ok, your the man, but.... you better have return address on there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem.
Send your address, I'll send them out the next time I'm home.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> Even a long time since I had a cigar. How does this work again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your supposed to light the other end. Your doing it all wrong :vs_laugh: Just kidding. Glad to see you on these sides of the boards :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Chapter one chisel, been a while since i had a LFD, still as good as i remember


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> Your supposed to light the other end. Your doing it all wrong :vs_laugh: Just kidding. Glad to see you on these sides of the boards :grin2:


Lol, so that's how you do it.

That was good stuff. I missed cigars. :crying:


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin some sprouts, abts, and a EZ to finish today off!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vsg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Westside Threat said:


> King is Dead seems to be a popular choice today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Hope yours drew better than mine!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just got in from the woods, had to go winch out an atv


----------



## GOT14U

2 headed goat courtesy of UG....not a fan of LFD but damn! And this is pretty much ROTT









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Spent the day burning up and down the river, gran habano #3, #1 and an Alec bradly sun grown









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to enjoy a smoke. Watching Into The Badlands.



















Haven't had one of these in awhile. Great smoke


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rads said:


> I actually smoked an Oliva V Melanio yesterday.....it started off good but got harsh towards the end. Not too thrilled with this cigar.....


How much rest time did it have? I've had a couple of them get a little harsh at the tail end, but they were definitely at a higher RH than ideal.



Dran said:


> Aging Room Pelo De Oro, a 5.5×55 monster of tasty tobacco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


So overall verdict is positive? I've had one of those resting for a few months, trying to decide when to burn it. With that large of RG I'll probably give it a few more months.


----------



## tacket

Been waiting all day for this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

SteamPunk Maduro ~


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2


----------



## WNYTony

Decided to try this Ezra Zion Naked Roll that my Santa @Westside Threat sent me at Xmas. Skye I figured this would one would be weird without a wrapper and that it would explode on me as I was smoking it. Boy was I wrong. Very tasty smoke and as you can see it held together right down to the nub ! Not the prettiest of cigars but I would definitely call it a win ! Thank you sir.



















And since he hit round one out of the park, round 2 is also courtesy of @Westside Threat
Le Careme 2018 LE - another excellent cigar


----------



## GOT14U

Don Buffalo to finish tonight.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Decided to try this Ezra Zion Naked Roll that my Santa @Westside Threat sent me at Xmas. Skye I figured this would one would be weird without a wrapper and that it would explode on me as I was smoking it. Boy was I wrong. Very tasty smoke and as you can see it held together right down to the nub ! Not the prettiest of cigars but I would definitely call it a win ! Thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since he hit round one out of the park, round 2 is also courtesy of @Westside Threat
> 
> Le Careme 2018 LE - another excellent cigar


I'm thinkin I need to send you some EZ sticks that have wrappers....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Lika1

Saturday night's treat.......


----------



## Madderduro

perdomo maduro for breakfast and the drive home


----------



## Dran

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> How much rest time did it have? I've had a couple of them get a little harsh at the tail end, but they were definitely at a higher RH than ideal.
> 
> So overall verdict is positive? I've had one of those resting for a few months, trying to decide when to burn it. With that large of RG I'll probably give it a few more months.


Had almost 4 months on it, went a little flat at the 2 inch mark, but I'd definately smoke it again!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@WNYTony Decided to try this Ezra Zion Naked Roll that my Santa @Westside Threat sent me at Xmas. Skye I figured this would one would be weird without a wrapper and that it would explode on me as I was smoking it. Boy was I wrong. Very tasty smoke and as you can see it held together right down to the nub ! Not the prettiest of cigars but I would definitely call it a win ! Thank you sir.

Wow that's cool, never have seen this one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday with Sumatra of course,


----------



## Westside Threat

Glad you liked them Tony. Inspiring me to fire up my other naked roll.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Dark Dominican.

Good so far.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SLOANER

Rp unreleased Dominican and a lil fishin.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Camacho Criollo and Iron Bean Odin from earlier....time to get some work done so I can have a relaxing smoke later 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A grown up Rothschild today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

some lfd goodness


----------



## Rusty Nail

Some Irish Whiskey for St. Patrick’s Day.


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Yesterday's Smoke...La Palina Maduro...very nice cigar. Got a pretty nice ash going before it broke off!


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> RP Dark Dominican.
> 
> Good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It was good enough that I used a makeshift nubber.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

2017 Morphine from my Bud @ForMud. Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments from @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Ewood

Perfect day here in Houston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro riding in the wife's car. I need my good cheapies for these situations that a corner comes up and I might hit the door, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

What a great weekend. Yesterday we had a butterfly migration come through which was unreal. Today it's 82, got my tomatoes planted and saw the first Oriole of the season. Bring on spring.

Enjoying with no. 90 natural










Sent from the Westside


----------



## blackrabbit

Asylum-Nyctophilial. Good smoke!


----------



## Hickorynut

Every time I have a Black Diamond, I forget how good the last one was until about the third draw. Mmmm.....good

This one courtesy of @Sophie0503..thanks Mike, hope you are well.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cracker1397

Hemingway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Cooked a thanksgiving dinner for the kids and had a sweet Connecticut from our local roller (Weston Tobacco) with my son-in-law, then after puttering around on my sons car a bit sat down to enjoy the 54 degree afternoon with an A Flores 1975 and a glass of Glenmorangie 18 year single malt. Both are smooth as heck!









Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Espinosa Wasabi for my first ever candela. The draw on this one has no resistance at all and the ash is just flaking off all over me. I like the flavor though.


----------



## msmith1986

holland said:


> Cooked a thanksgiving dinner for the kids and had a sweet Connecticut from our local roller (Weston Tobacco) with my son-in-law, then after puttering around on my sons car a bit sat down to enjoy the 54 degree afternoon with an A Flores 1975 and a glass of Glenmorangie 18 year single malt. Both are smooth as heck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


That sounds familiar, but it's been a while. Is that the little town south of Leavenworth across the river? Looked like a big old factory with concrete floors? I remember getting some random smokes that were pretty good, it had to have been the place you're talking about.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Chocolate Chip Cookie that unfortunately started unraveling soon after this picture. It's my only one so will fight through it










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gumby-cr

Evening Puffers :grin2:


----------



## holland

msmith1986 said:


> That sounds familiar, but it's been a while. Is that the little town south of Leavenworth across the river? Looked like a big old factory with concrete floors? I remember getting some random smokes that were pretty good, it had to have been the place you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep that's it... in Weston, MO

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Dapper La Madrina on a nice March day in Colorado. First Dapper and it won't be my last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PanzaVerde

While out planting some flowers


----------



## mpomario

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 241812
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With you on this one. Great smoke. Especially after rest.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Dran

Was hoping to squeeze 2 in today... Barely have time for this one as I still have some packages to put together









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Happy St. Patrick's Day folks. Lucky day for me. I found $400 in front of my house. 
Bad part it was the money my son's band earned playing a 3 hr. gig yesterday. Their keyboard player dropped it last night off loading. It was out there till 2 pm. I just happened to see it driving away. 
Anyway, Cromagnon Fomarian and a Guinness stout to celebrate. Even went with a clover cut. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

858 candela


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Holy Lancero,


----------



## S&W

A few from this weekend


----------



## TexaSmoke

@SilkyJ sent me this Espinosa Wasabi for St. Paddy's day, so I obliged him with the lighting of a green stogie today. It's light and spicy, kinda like wasabi. Thanks, brother.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@SilkyJ sent me this Espinosa Wasabi for St. Paddy's day, so I obliged him with the lighting of a green stogie today. It's light and soicy, kinda like wasabi. Thanks, brother.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2 for today


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

VSG in the corona gorda vitola is simply perfection...




Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

holland said:


> Yep that's it... in Weston, MO
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


I didn't realize the town was called Weston, lol. I just remember it was south side of KC after coming across the river.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

LFD Ligero not sure if this came from @OneStrangeOne or @Olecharlie but it was from one of my first trades on puff.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

kacey said:


> LFD Ligero not sure if this came from @OneStrangeOne or @Olecharlie but it was from one of my first trades on puff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Mysterio, good stuff!


----------



## Rabidawise

These will end up in the rotation permanently! BWTC knocks it out of the park again!


----------



## WNYTony

Had a few for you today @GOT14U !

Padron Soberano for the afternoon hoop games and it was oh so good !










And since you didn't like that EZ Naked Roll I decided to have one with a wrapper. Got this blending session stick in a trade with @TexaSmoke and he thought it may be a Sawed Off Shotgun - it had a wrapper on most of it !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Had a few for you today @GOT14U !
> 
> Padron Soberano for the afternoon hoop games and it was oh so good !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you didn't like that EZ Naked Roll I decided to have one with a wrapper. Got this blending session stick in a trade with @TexaSmoke and he thought it may be a Sawed Off Shotgun - it had a wrapper on most of it !


I figured they were sawed off. Got 4 of those from a pack of 20 and the others were very similar. Hope it was good.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just hit the halfway point on this Padron.... Oh My! Big time transition... this stick is freaking awesome...


----------



## WNYTony

TexaSmoke said:


> I figured they were sawed off. Got 4 of those from a pack of 20 and the others were very similar. Hope it was good.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I quite enjoyed it


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> I quite enjoyed it


Glad you did. Not my fav EZ, but still pretty tasty. Big shoes and all.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Lika1

After dinner smoke.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bahia Gold with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning light is the best.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

Arganese.
It's ok, not as good as yesterday's smoke though.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Aladino Elegante


----------



## Wallbright

Last week or so.

2012 PDR Capa Madura Toro










2011 PDR Oscuro Churchill










Room 101 Big Payback Chavala CT










Nomad Connecticut Fuerte Toro










7-20-4 Churchill


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Benediction


----------



## Olecharlie

Change of pace and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

These are a bit hit or miss with me.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Aladino Elegante


I have some of those, what did you think?


----------



## ForMud

AVO Domaine, Was good taste wise...Burn got a little wavy from time to time, but would always correct itself.


----------



## Dran

2011 SLR from @OneStrangeOne!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Usually don't eat anything while smoking :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> 2011 SLR from @*OneStrangeOne*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


YUMMY :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> 2017 Morphine from my Bud @ForMud. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snickering......Go check you mailbox.......


----------



## Madderduro

as good as I remembered


----------



## Jankjr

My first Viaje, gifted to me by a good friend. One of the best NC's I've had in a long time. I'll get slaughtered for admitting this... the first light flavors reminded me of a CC Bolivar.


----------



## Fusion

These are gooood


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> I have some of those, what did you think?


It was good. Lots of chocolate halfway and not as much spice as the natural version.


----------



## kacey

Consigning some paperwork to the fire along with this Aging Room Havao









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Nasty Fritas, I'm gonna reserve judgment on this one. Not the best construction I've seen.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Peapaw said:


> Nasty Fritas, I'm gonna reserve judgment on this one. Not the best construction I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


But quite the kick for a little guy, no?
I don't know if it's just me, that particular day, or even that individual cigar, but I had one of those about a week ago on a Saturday morning and it shocked me with what a punch it packed.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EC ChupaCabra Hellcat









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Peapaw

SoCal Gunner said:


> But quite the kick for a little guy, no?
> I don't know if it's just me, that particular day, or even that individual cigar, but I had one of those about a week ago on a Saturday morning and it shocked me with what a punch it packed.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Yeah it's got a nice little kick to it... when I can keep it lit and from unwrapping since the cap came off when touched it with the cutter

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Peapaw said:


> Yeah it's got a nice little kick to it... when I can keep it lit and from unwrapping since the cap came off when touched it with the cutter
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


It is a weird shape... I just bit off the pigtail and lit it.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great cigar, of course. It does always make me chuckle a bit when I see that MF ashtray considering how often you're dropping Padron ash into it, though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok following DR @kacey orders!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Snickering......Go check you mailbox.......


You gotta be joking, Right!


----------



## kacey

Number 2 for my walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Did anyone ever figure out what the box pressed mystery cigar was in the Fox Cigar orders?

I'd like to get some more please!....with Kona....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

msmith1986 said:


> I didn't realize the town was called Weston, lol. I just remember it was south side of KC after coming across the river.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Maybe you're thinking of Outlaw Cigar then... Weston is up north near Atchison/St Joe...

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

While out with a walk with the family.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rickynewarknj

La Gloria Cubana Serie R! Very very nice cigar.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

@JtAv8tor sent me this powerful Four Kicks LE stick; it packs a punch!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## S&W

A well rested RP from @Humphrey's Ghost. I love box pressed cigars.


----------



## SLOANER

Been flirting with the lighter side here lately.... Nice lil stick.
Fratello Oro









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2 courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non. Love these. Need to get me a box or two or three.


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino courtesy of @disco_potato,


----------



## mpomario

Still one of my favorite Pete Johnson blends. And a favorite MF offering. I forget that this is all broadleaf.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> Still one of my favorite Pete Johnson blends. And a favorite MF offering. I forget that this is all broadleaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Been wanting to try one of those but keep forgetting about them when I make a purchase


----------



## WNYTony

New to me, gifted by @TreySC pretty good for a less expensive cigar


----------



## BOSSTANK

Installing a roof on the UTV...


----------



## Peapaw

RP Cri-ojo









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~

And done...


----------



## greasemonger

BK black


----------



## huffer33

Quadrata









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

New Warped yesterday for Science after getting a few bunker busters put together. Viaje to kick start the day :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Cloud Hopper and Bulletproof Mentalist kind of morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Midnight Express


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Caldwell Midnight Express


Nice pic, nice cigar for sure!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Round 1 for the day... Got this little guy in a sampler purchase from @Olecharlie!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Round 1 for the day... Got this little guy in a sampler purchase from @Olecharlie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I could eat those for breakfast, love em.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

PanzaVerde said:


> Round 2 courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non. Love these. Need to get me a box or two or three.


What is this one? There seem to be dozens labeled "gran reserva"

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Round 1 for the day... Got this little guy in a sampler purchase from @Olecharlie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Nice ashtray!


----------



## PanzaVerde

holland said:


> What is this one? There seem to be dozens labeled "gran reserva"
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Its a Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Tulse

I wonder if the Eiroas would consider adopting a grown man?


----------



## msmith1986

Sunny day smoke compliments of @Dran. Thanks bro, these never disappoint.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sunny day smoke compliments of @Dran. Thanks bro, these never disappoint.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Always a good standby......


----------



## Fusion

Smoking with Mr Fuente today


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mowing time!


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Sunny day smoke compliments of @Dran. Thanks bro, these never disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Love these.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&A Mistress with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BobP

This little thing had some flavor. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Peapaw

RP Hamlet Tabaquero









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BobP

BOSSTANK said:


> Mowing time!


Sounds great, I still have a layer of snow.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

BobP said:


> This little thing had some flavor. Pleasantly surprised.


I really like the illusiones I've had and that looks yummy. Gonna have to keep my eye out for some.


----------



## crown

Mexican Hot Chocolate 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tulse said:


> I wonder if the Eiroas would consider adopting a grown man?
> 
> View attachment 241984
> 
> 
> View attachment 241986


Flavor bumps all over dat ash!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

O and kOna...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## lex61

BOSSTANK said:


> Mowing time!


That's your yard gar?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night:
Rd1 was a homeroll from @webmost









Rd 2









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Asylum 13 ogre









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Love these.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The regular sun grown is really good too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> The regular sun grown is really good too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep. But I like the Maduro more.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

London Club maduro for the ride home. I love that they're pushing these to B&Ms everywhere, I think they were $25-$30 for 10 sticks. I love the classic cedar and spice, and perfect size at 5x40 too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Surrogates Cracker Crumb, definitely a must try for anyone looking for a short smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 1










Round 2. Been on an Oliva kick


----------



## BOSSTANK

lex61 said:


> That's your yard gar?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was today haha...


----------



## TX Cigar

La palina #1. First one. Not bad at all.


----------



## tacket

First smoke of the year outside!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

If you know, you know.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

Last one of my "old" ones. The other are gonna rest for another 6 moons. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Mich_smoker

A great smoke courtesy of @ PTAaron.


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Face


----------



## PTAaron

Mich_smoker said:


> A great smoke courtesy of @ PTAaron.
> View attachment 242034


Nice! Was wondering what you'd pick for the first one


----------



## Bigjohn

tacket said:


> First smoke of the year outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Me and you both! I am just down the street and the weather finally got nice enough. Sat down for a smoke outside after work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Las Mareas









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

At 31 deg. I’ll smoke this one in the garage with some Bulletproof Mentalist, MCT oil, cinnamon,sugar and a little coconut milk.


----------



## ScottyB

My first morning Connie in quite a while, courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Really good, medium body, nutty and very creamy.


----------



## GOT14U

Stuck doing paperwork all day. Trying out these AR bullet with a name

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ejbpesca

I'm puffing a quick smoking Baccarat. Super mild but my daytime go to while doing chores. I get out the big, fat, long, maduros at night with libation. I'm about out and getting nervous. Need some more Oliva V's seconds. Last batch were very good.


----------



## ForMud

Always good......


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love these Jamie Garcia sticks ~


----------



## Fusion

Raining today, these are always good


----------



## JPT

Not actually today, but a yummy smoke. I'm not sure if it was worth the price at my local B&M, but the flavor is up there:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Camp-gars........ check


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fuente this morning. Really wish they would lay off on the amount of glue they use on their bands. Bishops Blend right now on a warm 50f day with not much wind :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

At the Lounge with a Puff member!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@TxColt and myself, for a great lunch, a drink and a great cigar!
Rob is an Amazing person!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's smokes


----------



## kacey

Starting vacation right Le Creme









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Matt_21

Got out of training today, changed and came down to the truck for a Diesel.
Listening to some good tunes, sitting in the sun.
Started with some Doors and now it's the Hollies. Good station.

Edit: oh man. Just got to the last maybe 2 inches and got a month full of chocolate. 
My first time with this cigar and I'm really looking it. Glad I have a bunch more!
Nubbing this thing with the only tool I could find in the truck lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @PanzaVerde for the sweet stand!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> At 31 deg. I'll smoke this one in the garage with some Bulletproof Mentalist, MCT oil, cinnamon,sugar and a little coconut milk.


Now that's a meal!....and a good one!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Chief Cool Arrow and my new bug proof sippy cup.......like downtown!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

First day of spring... Ahhhhh.

Sunny with 50° and only 36% humidity calls for a celebratory smoke.

Lol I got too excited and forgot to hit submit...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

BOSSTANK said:


> Camp-gars........ check


I love the accessory case to go with the Herfadore.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## SilkyJ

HE Miami while I grill some shrimp and chase the tree rats out of the garden with my bb gun. Do city squirrels taste as good as country squirrels? Asking for a friend.


----------



## TX Cigar

Hair of the Dog


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Glad you are enjoying it @akpreacherplayz

Hanging at the park with some friends and the kids today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## S&W

Genesis the Project


----------



## holland

tacket said:


> First smoke of the year outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoke outside when it's over 30F as long as the hotel fire pit isn't on the fritz....










Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## holland

kacey said:


> Starting vacation right Le Creme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Which line lets you puff on the balcony? We cruised carnival and royal and it was verboten on both. 

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2. These are so good


----------



## Fusion

Looks like spring is here, if i had any id get a haircut:grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Flavours solfyre.
It was in a grab bag I bought and I wanted something quick tonight, supposedly cinnamon and whiskey flavored.
I wouldn't go out of my way to buy more. But it'll do for a change of pace









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Illusione 68


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa Alpha Dawg courtesy of @huffer33,







So far I'm liking this!


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A picture of tonight's cigar:










And a picture of me taking a picture of my cigar. My woman thought it was amusing that we take photos of cigars we smoke. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

Cuba Libre One en Belicoso. $1.75 triple ligero. Always has one of the oiliest wrappers. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Westside Threat

Whipped Cream










Sent from the Westside


----------



## csk415

Finishing off the day. Just got back from watching some OU softball with my oldest.


----------



## WNYTony

BOSSTANK said:


> Camp-gars........ check


That doesn't look like enough cigars - I see some empty slots......

Corto while out for a walk with the missus, enjoying the nicer weather










And tonight a new to me La Barba Ricochet


----------



## BOSSTANK

La Aurora ~

Little thing, cold draw wet dog hair. First third, burnt dog hair lol. Bleh

Come in CFed cigar of the month I think.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Good cigar but I'd rather be sleeping :serious:


----------



## Lika1

Trying this for the first time........I must say, this was an excellent experience!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra for breakfast,


----------



## Ckc123

G maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Corto Thursday!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Dran said:


> Corto Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


And..... Dud. Went out at the end of the first third.... Forced a relight, which it didn't want to do.... 10 more minutes of severe burn issues before self extinguishing again.....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Headed to the garage to enjoy this AVO Uvezian courtesy of @akpreacherplayz with some Bulletproof Mentalist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

An older V









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying this 2 yr old Rothschild second with some Coffee Fools dark knight this morning....back to building America! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Obsidian. Very good.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Alpha dog, @OneStrangeOne reminded me I had a couple of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Its Thrifty Thursday


----------



## msmith1986

huffer33 said:


> An older V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


The V's might be the best bang for the buck there is. I still have some 2013 maduro especial with the san andres wrapper. Oh my I might have to smoke one now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance for me. 
Sugar Maple Lancero for Einstein.


----------



## ForMud

Da Chief......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,







It's just too nice of a day to sit inside, I can write proposals from the deck just as well &#129300;


----------



## Jankjr

Rondo said:


> Illusione Holy Lance for me.
> 
> Sugar Maple Lancero for Einstein.


Trying to talk momma into getting an Einstein! She's not trying to hear it with 2 115# Bullmastiff's that are only 5 yo...


----------



## Peapaw

SD Rose of Sharon. 
I know these are somewhat favored around these parts, but they just don't do it for me.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> SD Rose of Sharon.
> I know these are somewhat favored around these parts, but they just don't do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The Jacobs Ladder is where it's at bro. Wrapped in bold dark PA broadleaf, mmmmm.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smoking a baby Blue to go with all this rain we're having, again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> The Jacobs Ladder is where it's at bro. Wrapped in bold dark PA broadleaf, mmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll look for it. But that was my 2nd and last try for RoS.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I'll look for it. But that was my 2nd and last try for RoS.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


The RoS is the only one of theirs I haven't tried. Good choice is seems, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Loads of different gurkhas stored away and iv never ever smoked one...until now...
Never had the excitement to try one cause everyone says they are shit.
This master select isn't bad so far.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida - Pequeno Pequeno (4 x 44) Luv these little guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

2017 Las Caleveras to kick off the CH event at my local b&m.

Courtesy of @WNYTony
Thank ya sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

BOSSTANK said:


> La Aurora ~
> 
> Little thing, cold draw wet dog hair. First third, burnt dog hair lol. Bleh
> 
> Come in CFed cigar of the month I think.


Look up Andullo tobacco on YouTube. The way they ferment it makes it like a giant tobacco log. 
It's also in the Aurora that came this month too I think.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

Some cigars make me anticipate #ThriftyThursday.....this is one....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Trying one of these out. Definitely gonna let the other rest a long while. Burn....not so good. Gave up on it. 








Next up? 2 year old Tatuaje Serie P. Really nice evening. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The Raven and Weller while drafting fantasy baseball.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Crazy busy few days but a few to report, but shout outs to @*GOT14U* (JSK red knight hook up), @*Hickorynut* (thrifty SLR), @*Humphrey's Ghost* (quesada 40th). This LP black tonight


----------



## Mich_smoker

Machine gun and Jamaican rum cream go together like peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Water leak is fixed so it's time to settle in
Nica Overrun Hanbano and some Blanche De Bruxelles


----------



## Matt_21

I had a short story earlier after getting tossed around the mats all day by a good looking older woman. 
Sorry no pics of either.


----------



## csk415

Buckeye land


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DC Maximus,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

1926 was a very good year...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## lex61

Dapper Cubo Sumatra... so tight I could hardly draw on it and I gave up about halfway in. Felt a little dry when I stubbed it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> The Raven and Weller while drafting fantasy baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Thats my kind of pour!


----------



## Westside Threat

Las Calveras 2017 and bourbon. Hell of a cigar so far, age has barely affected it










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Oscar 2012 - a Connie for @GOT14U :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Illusione Fume D'Amour from last night. Good smoke.


----------



## Peapaw

Chillin Moose Too










Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Lifes getting too busy when I don't have time to slow down....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Colibri butchered this Ave Maria Divinia. Its smoking decent though.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Colibri butchered this Ave Maria Divinia. Its smoking decent though.


Serves you right for being home on a Friday...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Serves you right for being home on a Friday...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm already over 50hrs and need to start building a shed for my camper today. The Ave fell apart so I decided to go with one of your shapeshifters instead. Pairs so good with coffee its rediculous.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat 50th :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Thought I would smoke my last Nocturne Porcelain to see if I wanted to get more since this is a good lighter wrapper for me. Decided no lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

I don't know what I smoked today. Mystery from the bottom of one my bins. Band nowhere to be found. Solid cigar.


----------



## Edgy85

Flor fina 8 5 8 
First time participating in fuente Friday and my first time smoking a candela.
It's a day of firsts for sure.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

greasemonger said:


> I decided to go with one of your shapeshifters instead. Pairs so good with coffee its rediculous.


I read great things about those Isabels but balked at the price. Good for you, Brother.


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Mi Querida - Pequeno Pequeno (4 x 44) Luv these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That size is my favorite.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

At least the rain finally stopped this morning after all the creeks have been flooding all night.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hemingway Work of Art for this Fuente Friday.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Visiting Mr Brownstone on a miserable rainy day


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Gumby-cr

Didn't like it. Boring to me at least.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Didn't like it. Boring to me at least.


Green band Fuentes are kinda blah to me.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> Green band Fuentes are kinda blah to me.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Was expecting more. I got the famous Fuente glue that took off half the wrapper when I took off the band toward the end too.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Was expecting more. I got the famous Fuente glue that took off half the wrapper when I took off the band toward the end too.


Some Fuentes are pretty good, but every time I see that green color on the band, I'm kinda disappointed.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

Gumby-cr said:


> Was expecting more. I got the famous Fuente glue that took off half the wrapper when I took off the band toward the end too.


Yep exact same thing happened to me just there. Pain in the ass.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Yesterday's









Today's from a fine BOTL









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie

Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador, courtesy of @greasemonger!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I like to start mild on Fuente Friday, then get wild for Black Friday! Royalty for #2









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I like to start mild on Fuente Friday, then get wild for Black Friday! Royalty for #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


So the 8oz pour is still coming? :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> So the 8oz pour is still coming? :vs_cool:


That big pour was a bottle kill. The Weller 107 has gone dry.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD event with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty nice cigar.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Didn't like it. Boring to me at least.


How I feel about 99% of AF's 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## crown

What's left of a blending sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

the ones from today that I remembered to get pics of...was surprised by the camacho imperial stout...very smooth cigar it was pretty good


----------



## Hickorynut

Hope there is a cigar under all those bandages.......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Warped “La Colmena”.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> Hope there is a cigar under all those bandages.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I kinda understand the foot band but a band between bands? :vs_worry:


----------



## Hickorynut

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I kinda understand the foot band but a band between bands? :vs_worry:


Been lucky so far....they've all been tasty, perfect burners.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Midnight Express for round 2, still raining


----------



## GOT14U

Noel Rojas UG stick....man these are gonna be something. Definitely feel the retro!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Noel Rojas UG stick....man these are gonna be something. Definitely feel the retro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm less than 2hrs for UG and couldn't make it this year. Rojas defiantly has some good stuff.


----------



## GOT14U

csk415 said:


> I'm less than 2hrs for UG and couldn't make it this year. Rojas defiantly has some good stuff.


Definitely worth a stop and right now I can't get enough of his stuff. This stick is gonna sing with some rest....but I'll tell ya what the Gavitos from Lake Worth Cigars is in my top 5 sticks right now....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Tulse said:


> I don't know what I smoked today. Mystery from the bottom of one my bins. Band nowhere to be found. Solid cigar.
> View attachment 242232


Surprised that didn't get kicked by the filter. Veiny.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnds 1 and 2. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Definitely worth a stop and right now I can't get enough of his stuff. This stick is gonna sing with some rest....but I'll tell ya what the Gavitos from Lake Worth Cigars is in my top 5 sticks right now....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


So many good shops down there. Cigar art is another good one.


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> So many good shops down there. Cigar art is another good one.


I may head out there this weekend. Might check out Pops Safari Cigars.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Deliverance Lancero with a cup of English tea,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Rnds 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Oh yeah, those are two awesome sticks...

Mine for tonight; Matilde Oscura courtesy of @BOSSTANK.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 1 while on the way to pick up my oldest daughter for the weekend. Really loving these sticks. Time to get a box










Round 2 after leaving work for a call-in. Chilling at the park with the family now


----------



## Ewood

Been sitting on this a year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Blending Session which is clearly Knife Fight. Pairing with a brand new rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Definitely worth a stop and right now I can't get enough of his stuff. This stick is gonna sing with some rest....but I'll tell ya what the Gavitos from Lake Worth Cigars is in my top 5 sticks right now....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Try that Rojas bearded chef I sent. I bet UG has a hidden stash of those somewhere. When they came out with bundles, I jumped immediately. Wish I had gotten 2. For me that is a smooth stick.


----------



## greasemonger

McLovin 2.0 excellent construction, moments of nice flavors, wrong pairing (porter, should go make a pot of joe). My mood may be affecting my smoke. Just got an obscene 4hr quote/sales pitch for a new roof and siding. It was awesome, but obscene (1/4 the value of my house.....no).


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Try that Rojas bearded chef I sent. I bet UG has a hidden stash of those somewhere. When they came out with bundles, I jumped immediately. Wish I had gotten 2. For me that is a smooth stick.


I have been eyeballing it for sure!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

A little something @Dran sent me in the blind pass..... oh what could it be


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I like to start mild on Fuente Friday, then get wild for Black Friday! Royalty for #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Good beer choice :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh yeah, those are two awesome sticks...
> 
> Mine for tonight; Matilde Oscura courtesy of @BOSSTANK.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


If that's your first one what yah think? That one had about 8 months rest. I love'em.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Ezra Zion Candela









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

I'm the only one I've seen smoking these, so I know they're not popular but these victor Sinclairs are getting better the more time they have on them.
IMO. YMMV









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran

I only had 1 VS from a value sampler.... That 1 was bad enough ill never try another, but I hear the VS 55 is a decent line.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Wife said I couldn't have cake for breakfast....I showed her.

Yellow Cake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> Ezra Zion Candela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Wow that is interesting.
How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> If that's your first one what yah think? That one had about 8 months rest. I love'em.


It's the second I've had, but this one had more rest on it. They're quite good, especially the burn. A little one-dimensional, but not necessarily in a bad way, as the flavor is decent and seems to stay consistent throughout. I don't know if I'd do a box purchase of them, but I'll always gladly take one in a pass/pif. I have another one in the toro bravo vitola that I'm going to let sit for a good long while and see how it smokes compared to the smaller varieties down the road.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Color Project, CltrAltDelicious with Sumatra,


----------



## SLOANER

Gift from Brian Mcgee at CH.
Beautiful mornin smoke!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

PDR Oscuro and Sumatra


----------



## GOT14U

akpreacherplayz said:


> Ezra Zion Candela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


You had up until "candela" lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

What's left of round 2, MoW side project









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 and a random ipa.
Post lawn cutting snack.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoyed a late morning brunch and now sunshine on my deck with coffee and a Nub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

BMB. 2 yrs+. Good but not worth the wait. Still pretty spicy though. Not much else. Hopefully it will improve towards the middle. Last of a tenner. Don't think I'll repurchase. Not a lot of Caldwell's hit me right.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WABOOM

V, robusto.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's easier to make a to do list, than complete any of it......think I'll sit here and ponder that with this Kristoff Habano and a cup of Kona.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tulse

Holts mystery sampler day 1. I couldn't help myself. I don't care for 60s but this was solid for a $3 cigar.


----------



## GOT14U

A passport while directing traffic!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

New world Churchill from @TexaSmoke's summer box pass!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey....


----------



## SilkyJ

Thought I'd have a cheap smoke and get some yard work done today since the weather is so nice and I'm off work. I'll usually fight with a bad stick longer than most but I had to toss a couple. Finally gave up and got a little work done so now I'm relaxing with a real cigar and a drink thinking about going to the beach when I'm finished.


----------



## talisker10

De sungrown and dinner with friends. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## Rabidawise

A lil afternoon RoMatherapy via a Firecracker, courtesy of @Olecharlie! Where can I find these when the release them??


----------



## PTAaron

Only had a little time... so I busted out a little cigar 

Undercrown maduro - very tasty, as was the beer.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> A lil afternoon RoMatherapy via a Firecracker, courtesy of @Olecharlie! Where can I find these when the release them??


It could be 2-3 years before another release. They sold out in about 50 minutes last year as soon as they hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Whipped Cream 
Not on my purchase list


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> It could be 2-3 years before another release. They sold out in about 50 minutes last year as soon as they hit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figures! I always like the ones that are unobtainium!


----------



## haegejc

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A picture of tonight's cigar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of me taking a picture of my cigar. My woman thought it was amusing that we take photos of cigars we smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Mine rolls her eyes and shakes her head. LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

An EZ today and several from a week long cruise


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ditka 89 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Mine rolls her eyes and shakes her head. LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully she actually enjoys the smell of most of them; usually she'll take some puffs here and there, too.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tacket

Holiday gift exchange from @kacey:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

EZ house blend courtesy of @TexaSmoke!

TY Tyson!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This is new to me and ROTT, good start


----------



## Shaver702

Wonky burn starting out but it straightened up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

The Kristoff was a disaster earlier....maybe cuz I knew I wanted this today...
EZ Exes Original









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin with the Devil today....watching some early UFC fights....definitely a rustic stick, loose roll, but not a airy draw at all, burn is pretty decent....gonna nap these for about 4 months or so and see....pretty good tho!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ice_nyne

A very mild, very fulfilling Oliva Serie O










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TexaSmoke said:


> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I pulled one of those out from two years ago. Think I'm gonna light it tomorrow.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

A FK Maduro after a massage and a SD QD Habano after a good chat with an old friend. Both great. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Pretty tasty! Looks like I need to break down and order some glue. The head is cracking....


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these Don Buffalo sticks!
Smooof as a babies butt. All I need is a poodle and some lotion! For the life of me I can't remember who I did the Christmas exchange with but this BBQ sauce is killer! 
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

Grind, robusto. I like the Grind blend a lot. Very different the rest of the line. It's my favorite diesel. It's earthy which I love in general. None of the other Diesels are earthy to me. Unfortunately the Grind is a "store only" thing supposedly can't order from distributors.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morphine,


----------



## TexaSmoke

Well, we buried Nana today. She was the closest thing to an angel I knew and she paid more than her due to earn her wings. Sad to see her go, but rejoicing in the end of her pain and the beginning of her eternity. I am burning this Byron tonight and thinking about the brother that sent it to me. It came from @Olecharlie and there hasn't been a time he's messaged me or sent me a package that didn't mention his prayers for Nana or ask about an update on her. That's more than just forum member, that's a real brother. Just had to brag on him a big because things like that don't go unnoticed. Thanks, Charlie. This is a damn fine stick.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

El Suavesito


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Well, we buried Nana today. She was the closest thing to an angel I knew and she paid more than her due to earn her wings. Sad to see her go, but rejoicing in the end of her pain and the beginning of her eternity. I am burning this Byron tonight and thinking about the brother that sent it to me. It came from @Olecharlie and there hasn't been a time he's messaged me or sent me a package that didn't mention his prayers for Nana or ask about an update on her. That's more than just forum member, that's a real brother. Just had to brag on him a big because things like that don't go unnoticed. Thanks, Charlie. This is a damn fine stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Thank you Tyson, this brought a tear, I felt your pain and Joy, Nana is a special Angel now in my eyes. You said you would save the Byron for a special time. It couldn't have been more special for me! God Bless!

Glad you enjoyed the Smoke brother! I do agree it's a damn fine stick!


----------



## GOT14U

2 headed goat UG exclusive....gonna be hard to let these sit!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx Charlie for the 2014 Matilde! As you can see it was a horrible day at my house
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2: Left Hand Cigar Co. Blurred Lines courtesy of @BKurt, thanks bro, this is starting out fantastic! @GOT14U, I read that Rojas has a hand in these. If this is any indication as to his potential, I'm going to have to look for some of his offerings!


----------



## Spencer480

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2: Left Hand Cigar Co. Blurred Lines courtesy of @BKurt, thanks bro, this is starting out fantastic! @GOT14U, I read that Rojas has a hand in these. If this is any indication as to his potential, I'm going to have to look for some of his offerings!


I have a few of these might smoke one tomorrow.


----------



## holland

Enjoyed a nice Weston connie out in the trails. Good think I'm stocked up! They're in the basement and there's at least 5 feet of water above the street... their entire business is under water!
















Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Westside Threat said:


> Thx Charlie for the 2014 Matilde! As you can see it was a horrible day at my house


Nice!!! How did that 5-year old Oscura treat you? They seem like one of those sticks that could really shine with some age on them.


----------



## Rabidawise

Spencer480 said:


> I have a few of these might smoke one tomorrow.


It's good! Give it a shot!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non in the MAW.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier today


----------



## BOSSTANK

Right now


----------



## WNYTony

Wife went to some plant show today so I headed to the shop for cigars and hoops !

First up - Herrera Esteli Lonsdale they had in the sale section, clearing them out









For round 2 I wanted something new to me and they talked me into trying the Macanudo Inspirado. Nothing special but not bad. 









I honestly was planning on leaving at this point, really I was.... but the shop owner, who is a partner in Jenneff Cigars with a friend of mine, wanted me to try out a new line they will be introducing called Grand Entry. I sampled the Sun Grown and aside from the cracks in the wrapper it was pretty good for a more values smoke.









And last but not least, tonight a home roll from a brother elsewhere


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 3 for tonight. Couldn't resist a Warped cigar I haven't tried.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Not as good as the 1922, but still very good...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2: Left Hand Cigar Co. Blurred Lines courtesy of @BKurt, thanks bro, this is starting out fantastic! @GOT14U, I read that Rojas has a hand in these. If this is any indication as to his potential, I'm going to have to look for some of his offerings!


Yes he does, check out Lake Worth Cigars....Gavitos is my gotta have. It's a house special cigar that Noel Rojas developed .......phenomenal.....I'm waiting to order another 40.....I just gotta quit spending money on other stuff. 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

Chocolate bar and Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Last nights nightcap. Beauty cigar. Really enjoyed this as the sunset and paired it with a Red Ale. The creamy mixtures worked so well together.
Thanks to @GOT14U for this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Thx Charlie for the 2014 Matilde! As you can see it was a horrible day at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Man sorry for all that punishment you had to endure! Lol great looking selection of smokes not to mention all the rest...


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Earlier today


Looks like i may have me a Nub fan, it's been a little lonely lol!


----------



## Dran

I'm a nubber too! I've just been off exploring other things, but I got a bundle of seconds on the way!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Mex Hot Chocolate and Iron Bean....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

been chain smokin today! I've lost count of how many different curivari sticks I've smoked but there ain't a bad one in the lot

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gumby-cr

I forgot to take a picture but I smoked one of the Viaje Cloudmakers this morning. Holy effin nicotine :grin2: I think I'm taking a nap soon.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Looks like i may have me a Nub fan, it's been a little lonely lol!


Shoot, them NUB's were my first love. When I first got into cigars I got a box of each and kind of burnt myself out on them over time. But now I started to light them back up and love them all over again. Hah


----------



## haegejc

MF Flor de las Antillas Lancero 2018 TAA release. I think I got this in a swag bag from a Stogies event, not sure but a nice cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Nice!!! How did that 5-year old Oscura treat you? They seem like one of those sticks that could really shine with some age on them.


Good. A bit over the hill, the flavors have lost a little something. But still very good. I'd recommend 2-3 years on them


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

Holts mystery sampler day 2. Another 60 Boss Hog. Another surprise. Room 101 HN. Pretty good+.


----------



## Spencer480

Almost forgot I had a few of these until I saw @Rabidawise post yesterday. Great smoke the burn was a little sideways but I expected that from a barber pole.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Hoyo after the chores.


----------



## ScottyB

Knuckle Dragger.


----------



## blackrabbit

Saka- Umbagog. Very nice!


----------



## huffer33

Idyllic day today.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

A favorite of mine. The Tabernacle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Dran

Yet another paid cigar! The King is Dead!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

holland said:


> Which line lets you puff on the balcony? We cruised carnival and royal and it was verboten on both.
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Holland America used to let you. Still do at Sea but you have to make sure you clean up and don't let any smoke into your suite.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

EL BORRACHO MADURO ROBUSTO BY DAPPER CIGARS courtsey of @ForMud and a pour of Bulleit Bourbon with too many Ice cubes, oh well, just add a little more bulleit.


----------



## kacey

mpomario said:


> Look up Andullo tobacco on YouTube. The way they ferment it makes it like a giant tobacco log.
> It's also in the Aurora that came this month too I think.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


That is correct, effectively 2 La Aurora cigars. Sounds like neither will be worth much in the smoking department. Ohh well, I will try them anyway

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

This size stick isn't usually my cup of tea but I have a ton of yard work to do lol. This one has a little over 2 years on it.... yam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

tacket said:


> Holiday gift exchange from @kacey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you like it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sitting here smoking a two year old Abe Flores Gran Reserva corojo. Then this dropped onto my car hood. Crawled up around my transmission. Waiting for him to come out to catch and release him or her.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Now that my heart rate has slowed a bit. CHLC46. The are finally coming around. Great San Andreas flavor.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> A favorite of mine. The Tabernacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A favorite of mine as well. Have some Lanceros resting, not for long lol.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm out back with all the crazies. Nice 60° day here. Cold forecast until next weekend, so I'm enjoying it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

mpomario said:


> Sitting here smoking a two year old Abe Flores Gran Reserva corojo. Then this dropped onto my car hood. Crawled up around my transmission. Waiting for him to come out to catch and release him or her.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Doood -- what ended up happening with the snake?!


----------



## tacket

kacey said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I did! First time smoking this shape, so draw was a little different than what I was used to. But I like the flavors -- medium body, mid-range depth, 50 minute smoke time -- all perfect for what I needed.


----------



## Hickorynut

This identifies as a healthy dinner....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

tacket said:


> Doood -- what ended up happening with the snake?!


What kind of snake was it? Snakes dropping from trees...isn't that the first sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## Westside Threat

Tomorrow I work. Today....










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Tulse

After checking the deck roof for snakes-- Holts mystery sampler round three.


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> Sitting here smoking a two year old Abe Flores Gran Reserva corojo. Then this dropped onto my car hood. Crawled up around my transmission. Waiting for him to come out to catch and release him or her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What the hell kinda snake is that.. are you selling the car or just lighting it on fire in the driveway?


----------



## mpomario

tacket said:


> Doood -- what ended up happening with the snake?!


It's still up in there as far as I know.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> It's still up in there as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Fried snake is good...start the car....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> That is correct, effectively 2 La Aurora cigars. Sounds like neither will be worth much in the smoking department. Ohh well, I will try them anyway
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I like smoking exotic stuff. I guess I'll see.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Westside Threat said:


> What kind of snake was it? Snakes dropping from trees...isn't that the first sign of the apocalypse?


Rat snake.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Tulse said:


> After checking the deck roof for snakes-- Holts mystery sampler round three.
> 
> View attachment 242494


Hehe...

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Fried snake is good...start the car....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I did. Got up to temp. Didn't come out. I guess next time I change the oil I'll have some clean up to do.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Well, getting around to this 20th anniversary Perdomo I bought out of the basket at the BnM. Firing this big boy up and watching some .









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Maestro del Tiempo courtesy of @TexaSmoke,


----------



## S&W

A couple from earlier today


----------



## greasemonger

EC Chupa Cabra. Its amazing the difference a year makes. I wasn't a fan the first couple of this type I had (EC Brownstone and Covenant I really enjoyed). This summer Ima get another few handfuls of the samplers to rest. Still have a ton of the packs, but feel like each version needs a revisit.


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> EC Chupa Cabra. Its amazing the difference a year makes. I wasn't a fan the first couple of this type I had (EC Brownstone and Covenant I really enjoyed). This summer Ima get another few handfuls of the samplers to rest. Still have a ton of the packs, but feel like each version needs a revisit.


This is good to know, I was not impressed with the one I smoked


----------



## Fusion

Been out on the water all day fishing with @Rvon, had a great day even though we didnt catch anything, had a couple of smokes on the water then this when i got back


----------



## csk415

Not my wheel house but so far it's not to bad.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Not bad with 60 days rest; could use a little bit more, though.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Not bad with 60 days rest; could use a little bit more, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


IMO they don't really start to shine until about 18 months.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

OneStrangeOne said:


> IMO they don't really start to shine until about 18 months.


Luckily I'm in no hurry.  It'll probably be another few months before I try one of these again. Not that it was bad by any means, but some nap time would obviously help it out.

I'm planning for the long run, trying to build up stash of easily smokeable sticks as well as a good amount that I'm hiding away for at least a year. So far so good, since I can buy/trade with people on here to keep my ready to smoke stock at a good level.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Another blinder from @Dran


----------



## haegejc

Pre work BV mini.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Maduro and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Skeeterz









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning friends!


----------



## greasemonger

Padron Londres Maduro and an Edge A10


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Padron Londres Maduro and an Edge A10


How do you like the Edge?


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoked over 150 of these so far and only had one that didn't burn like this one. It wasn't a storage issue but high humidity outside and it got an uneven burn, had to touch up but still finished well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last night at a friends house. With Bulleit Rye American Whiskey. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Hickorynut

Jericho Hill while walking on a Monday....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hickorynut said:


> Jericho Hill while walking on a Monday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


i enjoy the jericho hill but have never had a wrapper that looked like that

how was the taste?


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> How do you like the Edge?


Its okay. Definitely not my favorite. Pretty one dimentional for a barber pole.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gummy Jones said:


> i enjoy the jericho hill but have never had a wrapper that looked like that
> 
> how was the taste?


Like I need a box. A year on this OBS from a sampler. syrup molasses? leather and cream. Some pepper but it stays behind.

Had no idea these could deliver....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

From yesterday, RoMa Craft Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Already 20 minutes into this I remembered how slow these burn. Good thing is these are fantastic :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hickorynut said:


> Like I need a box. A year on this OBS from a sampler. syrup molasses? leather and cream. Some pepper but it stays behind.
> 
> Had no idea these could deliver....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


they are nice
mine are mostly pretty dark
ive had two boxes and a fiver or two and all have been a treat


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday.....


----------



## Fusion

These are good, if i can leave them alone for a while im sure they will get better, its a big IF though lol


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

Abel Expósito 1957.

A "hot item" at a B&M. Like most of what I buy, it needs some time on it.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TX Cigar

Anyone have thoughts on Asylum 13? Still new to this and trying something different everyday.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TX Cigar said:


> Anyone have thoughts on Asylum 13? Still new to this and trying something different everyday.


I tried that stick a couple months ago; had high hopes for it, but found it a bit one-dimensional and the flavor wasn't really up my alley. It was well-constructed and smoked well, though. It was a quality cigar, just not for me.


----------



## Bigal7373

Peapaw said:


> Abel Expósito 1957.
> 
> A "hot item" at a B&M. Like most of what I buy, it needs some time on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Very Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

These are so good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stashed away a box of these about a year ago... glad I did, good


----------



## BobP

A first for me.


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> These are so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Nicaragua Box Pressed Toro. Very good flavor but a real free draw. Had to smoke it super slow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Great smoke!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

haegejc said:


> I totally agree!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with your agreement that those are good :grin2:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Diesel 
So much for so little


----------



## SilkyJ

La Imperiosa while teaching one of the youngins how to grill. The wrapper on this looks like I sprayed it down with WD40 before lighting it up lol.


----------



## WABOOM

Unsmokable garbage. Empty, low quality flavor. Tastes like hay... just hay. I bought it on recommendation of the local cigar shop owner. I am on vacation in Florida and didn't bring enough cigars. I didn't know this timeshare condo was going to have such an accommodating terrace for smoking or I would have brought more.


----------



## WABOOM

Now for something good.


----------



## Rondo

WABOOM said:


> I bought it on recommendation of the local cigar shop owner. I am on vacation in Florida and didn't bring enough cigars.


Who are you and how did you hack into Casey's account?


----------



## WABOOM

Ha!


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## PanzaVerde

From last night courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non. Man the ash on that thing would not fall off










Now on to tonight. Drew Estate is theme.










Round 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mf


----------



## mpomario

Very good.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TexaSmoke

DC Maximus and Warsteiner Dunkel
Heaven on a Monday









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Jankjr

WABOOM said:


> Unsmokable garbage. Empty, low quality flavor.


Similar experience with these. It was so bad I pitched it after 1 inch and then fired up the riding mower and ran it over post haste. Terrible cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Unsmokable garbage. Empty, low quality flavor. Tastes like hay... just hay. I bought it on recommendation of the local cigar shop owner. I am on vacation in Florida and didn't bring enough cigars. I didn't know this timeshare condo was going to have such an accommodating terrace for smoking or I would have brought more.


I do t feel bad for you and all the smoking time you speak of....however I feel for your $hitty cigar situation. I guess you'll have to go back tomorrow but do not ask for his opinion. Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> Already 20 minutes into this I remembered how slow these burn. Good thing is these are fantastic :grin2:


Great to hear, I have a 5 pack on the way


----------



## WNYTony

This JD Howard is from @OneStrangeOne Thanks Nathan - great smoke and I needed a break from @Dran making fun of me in the Blind Pass he's running !


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with Sumatra,







Always a reliable combination.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Waking up to an Avo each morning :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped Don Reynaldo Corona de Luxe 2019


----------



## kacey

WABOOM said:


> Unsmokable garbage. Empty, low quality flavor. Tastes like hay... just hay. I bought it on recommendation of the local cigar shop owner. I am on vacation in Florida and didn't bring enough cigars. I didn't know this timeshare condo was going to have such an accommodating terrace for smoking or I would have brought more.


Where in Florida are you?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

kacey said:


> Where in Florida are you?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Haines City


----------



## WABOOM

AF Cubanitos.


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel HOD and Iron Bean Odin










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> Unsmokable garbage. Empty, low quality flavor. Tastes like hay... just hay. I bought it on recommendation of the local cigar shop owner. I am on vacation in Florida and didn't bring enough cigars. I didn't know this timeshare condo was going to have such an accommodating terrace for smoking or I would have brought more.


Gotta have a turd once in a while to appreciate the pearls.....but not on vacay, I agree...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

1st cigar of vacation!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last night was beautiful. 70°F. Perfectly still....not a breeze to be found. So, my BOTL neighbor and I sat out, counted stars, smoked two cigars, and managed to kill a bottle of bourbon with a few splashes of water. I don't know what kind of bourbon....he was pouring, I was drinking. Lol!

Brickhouse Maduro. Love these budget smokes!









A. Fuente Reserva Whatever. This thing had draw issues. Felt like I was trying to suck start a Harley. @curmudgeonista to the rescue with the Modus 2 draw tool. Even with the liquor on board I avoided skewering my finger!









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

Connie Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non

Matilde Serena


----------



## ForMud

Got bent.....


----------



## Dran

Home made Ecuador wrapped Dominican criollo filled with a nica binder... It smokes!! Wind tunnel draw, but it smokes!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

Best from the week. 
Luminosa and a brazilia. First time smoking either.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This thing is big lol, LFD Digger 8 1/2 x 60 Gona be here a while:grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tazdvl said:


> A. Fuente Reserva Whatever. This thing had draw issues. Felt like I was trying to suck start a Harley. @curmudgeonista to the rescue with the Modus 2 draw tool. Even with the liquor on board I avoided skewering my finger!


Looks like a Shark, or since it's a Don Carlos I suppose that would make it the Eye of the Shark or whatnot; I had similar overly tight draw issues with the Anejo Shark I tried recently. Could just be flukes, but definitely disappointing for such high end smokes. :/

I might need to pick up one of Jack's Modus tools before I attempt to smoke another one...



BOSSTANK said:


>


Now that's a multi-purpose socket!



Tulse said:


> Connie Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non
> 
> Matilde Serena
> 
> View attachment 242628


Was it everything you hoped it would be? As big as that sucker is you might still be smoking it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Doesn't happen often that I can get a cigar off to a good burn that's rolled like this but I did :grin2:


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments @kacey , tasty little bugger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Doesn't happen often that I can get a cigar off to a good burn that's rolled like this but I did :grin2:


Loooooove those Alma Fuertes... I find the Toro a more consistent and better-burning stick, but the salomon was still excellent; good enough to get me hooked on them. What I would give for them to make this blend in a corona extra or short churchill, or heck, even just a standard churchill... I'll still buy em buy the box, regardless. Just frustration from the big RG fad.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Loooooove those Alma Fuertes... I find the Toro a more consistent and better-burning stick, but the salomon was still excellent; good enough to get me hooked on them. What I would give for them to make this blend in a corona extra or short churchill, or heck, even just a standard churchill... I'll still buy em buy the box, regardless. Just frustration from the big RG fad.


I'm not even halfway through it yet but I don't think it's for me. Had to try one though just to find out though. I almost didn't get one due to the price.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm not even halfway through it yet but I don't think it's for me. Had to try one though just to find out though. I almost didn't get one due to the price.


Ugh, that sucks when a pricey stick doesn't measure up to your expectations. Well, at least that makes one less person out there competing for them against me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

Handling traffic heading into DC with a little help from my friend, Olica V. 
Probably going to spend the night at Cabelas in Hamburg, Pa... which is next door to Cigar International. 
:vs_cool:









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## MattT

Lunch break. Started to get a goofy burn about half way, but straightened up towards the end.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Didnt have a ton of time so went with a short stick...

Don Pepin made Padilla 1932 La Perla from 2008


----------



## TexaSmoke

It is too beautiful not to spend a little time outside today. 
Undercrown Maddie with a little over a year. Much better than ROTT.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Wallbright

Fusion said:


> This thing is big lol, LFD Digger 8 1/2 x 60 Gona be here a while:grin2:


:vs_shocked:


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje Verocu bombed from the Boutique Pass. What kind of man would do that you say, @Rondo, lol, thanks Brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Hyde and Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Ahhh sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Ahhh sunshine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunshine and a good smoke!


----------



## TX Cigar

Cornelius and Anthony. 1st time. Good smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> This thing is big lol, LFD Digger 8 1/2 x 60 Gona be here a while:grin2:


Nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Doesn't happen often that I can get a cigar off to a good burn that's rolled like this but I did :grin2:


A great stick!


----------



## Gumby-cr

EP Carrillo TAA 2018 :grin2:


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Rough days at work call for good smokes!


----------



## Tulse

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Was it everything you hoped it would be? As big as that sucker is you might still be smoking it. :vs_laugh:


Was good. Woodsy. Made me want to sharpen a chainsaw and buy stuff from Duluth Trading Co. :thumb:

56 is ok. 60 I feel like I'm being choked with a rolled up newspaper.

The Illusione Gigantes CT is a little better, though, if you're hankering for a honkin' Connie.



Gumby-cr said:


> I'm not even halfway through it yet but I don't think it's for me. Had to try one though just to find out though. I almost didn't get one due to the price.


I've notice those Plasencia taking the top shelf, prime real estate in more than one of my locals, lately.


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Tulse said:


> Was good. Woodsy. Made me want to sharpen a chainsaw and buy stuff from Duluth Trading Co. :thumb:
> 
> 56 is ok. 60 I feel like I'm being choked with a rolled up newspaper.


Now all I can think of is the scene from Alien where Ash tries to kill Ripley with a rolled up magazine...












Tulse said:


> I've notice those Plasencia taking the top shelf, prime real estate in more than one of my locals, lately.


Seriously? I wish I could find them locally... Every B&M I've every mentioned them to has been confused to the point where I gave up... :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Time for the daily walk with the wife and the little one. The older kids are starting to annoy me by not wanting to get out of the house.


----------



## Bigjohn

Monte by Montecristo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@ElCigarShop.com 's family series. Got this in a give away when they first joined the forum. Slight Black pepper on the retro, earth, and leather. Nice cigar great construction, perfect draw (for me) and the biggest smoke I've had in quite awhile.

I'd like to thank yunz guys.

(For some reason the pics didn't save to my phone , but she was pretty enough to make me reach past a wall of CCs to grab her)


----------



## holland

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of my favorites!

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Aging Room M356ii


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2: a little lighter for this one










Sorry for the bad pic, my phone won't seem to focus with the fire.


----------



## haegejc

S&W said:


> Aging Room M356ii


I like those!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2 for tonight. Forgot to take a pic at light up


----------



## Ewood

After studying 180 pages today, a nice cigar to enjoy the nice Houston weather (finally)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Remnants of a Caldwell Midnight Express sent from @Deuce Da Masta in his recent massive bomb.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WABOOM

another Grind. If you see these buy one. They are actually quite good.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Remnants of a Caldwell Midnight Express sent from @Deuce Da Masta in his recent massive bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I have been wanting to try those. How was it?


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> I have been wanting to try those. How was it?


They're really good!


----------



## mpomario

2 yr old Room101 Uncle Lee. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

PanzaVerde said:


> I have been wanting to try those. How was it?


It was very decent, though a bit milder than I was expecting. Somewhat sweet, only moderate spice, definitely medium body and strength, and unique flavor. I'd like to try another just to see how I feel about again on a different night without having smoked something as amazing as I did earlier.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

The third blinder from @Dran


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier today


----------



## BOSSTANK

Right now


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

haegejc said:


> I like those!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I got lucky on these when I bought a box of the M356ii listed here in the B/S/T section. Had never tried one before. Sometimes it pays to take a chance.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> They're really good!





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> It was very decent, though a bit milder than I was expecting. Somewhat sweet, only moderate spice, definitely medium body and strength, and unique flavor. I'd like to try another just to see how I feel about again on a different night without having smoked something as amazing as I did earlier.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Well it looks like that is on the list now for sure then. Thanks guys


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

AR Bullet with a name from @GOT14U. I like variety, this is a great mild to medium bodied morning coffee cigar, perfect burn, cream, Toffee, nuts, zero pepper just real smooth not like any Dominicana I have smoked.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> They're really good!


I agree!


----------



## Peapaw

I haven't had a bad CAO yet.

CAO MX2









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## lex61

From yesterday, JdN Antano 1970 from @Prf5415 and his PIF contest. This one has been on my to do list for a while and I wasn't disappointed. Full body and strength, will smoke again. Thanks Pete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoyed a nice smoke after we got our new house under contract. 10 day inspection period starts now. Hoping to close in a month. Still need to sell my house. Stress stress stress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I haven't had a bad CAO yet.
> 
> CAO MX2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I like most CAO stuff too, but some of them are the victims of trying to push out too many releases at any one time and end up not impressive. One budget CAO I always like is the La Traviata maduro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> I like most CAO stuff too, but some of them are the victims of trying to push out too many releases at any one time and end up not impressive. One budget CAO I always like is the La Traviata maduro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I bought one of those yesterday at CI

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986

A 4x40 Brazilia does the trick for a quick smoke. Always good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Turning in to a great cigar this morning!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I bought one of those yesterday at CI
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You were in PA? I'm about 2 hours SW of CI, below Gettysburg.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Turning in to a great cigar this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ok, is today "what-is-that-Wednesday"? Gotta pick up Mario's slack with the weird stuff I guess. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> You were in PA? I'm about 2 hours SW of CI, below Gettysburg.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep.... I came up 15 through Gettysburg yesterday, spent the night in Cabelas truck lot. 
I didn't really have a lot of time to stop on the way up, DC traffic killed what extra time I had.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Hickorynut

Strategically placed walking path ashtrays...

RB Genesis....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

New England's deck season was officially announced today with a Garmirian and a nap. 
-Boston Globe


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> AR Bullet with a name from @GOT14U. I like variety, this is a great mild to medium bodied morning coffee cigar, perfect burn, cream, Toffee, nuts, zero pepper just real smooth not like any Dominicana I have smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you tried it out...definitely a morning smoke for me also.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> Ok, is today "what-is-that-Wednesday"? Gotta pick up Mario's slack with the weird stuff I guess. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol, Principal Cigars- Accomplice

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Really nice smoke for 6 bucks.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ScottyB said:


> Really nice smoke for 6 bucks.


For under $60 for a box of ten they're great. I have 2 boxes resting.


----------



## ForMud

Not half bad......Woody tasting with a good burn.


----------



## Bigjohn

Olecharlie said:


> AR Bullet with a name from @GOT14U. I like variety, this is a great mild to medium bodied morning coffee cigar, perfect burn, cream, Toffee, nuts, zero pepper just real smooth not like any Dominicana I have smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who sells those? I think I want to try one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Atlantic and Underground 

I like supporting Underground. Great people with superb customer service.


----------



## BOSSTANK

:whip:


----------



## Madderduro

one good lfd right here


----------



## Tulse

Amongst the 27754 skews that make up the RP brand, here I have a pretty good one.


----------



## Fusion

One of my home roll conni's today


----------



## Olecharlie

2019 Bishops Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Waterfront cigar with my dog-in-law! Thanks for the stick @skipper469! Wherever you are.
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigjohn said:


> Who sells those? I think I want to try one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only had this one that was gifted in a trade. They are PDR and looks like Atlantic has 5 packs in stock. I'm a dark oily Maduro guy so you will have to be the Judge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Beautiful day cheers everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

@Peapaw tempted me with the CAO talk earlier, so I got on this extreme quad-ligero for my empty stomach nic craving on the way to get lunch on the way home.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Jankjr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate how are they? They are on my wish list. Never had one.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The L40 and Bronco are both on my wish list!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> The L40 and Bronco are both on my wish list!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'm a Chevy guy so a K5 Blazer would do it for me. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I'm a Chevy guy so a K5 Blazer would do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I normally would take a Chevy as well, but I had an Old Bronco II when I was younger and have loved them ever since.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Edgy85 said:


> Hey mate how are they? They are on my wish list. Never had one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good but not $15 per stick good in my opinion. If I was going to buy a box of lances, at that price, it would likely be CC Trini's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> Good but not $15 per stick good in my opinion. If I was going to buy a box of lances, at that price, it would likely be CC Trini's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My father in law and I keep talking about doing that box split of Trini. That may be all the push I need.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Felt like a Padron today :vs_OMG:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Felt like a Padron today :vs_OMG:


And one heck of a Padron it is! Makes me want to burn one now, haha.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Washing the UTV


----------



## Fusion

Round 2, i havn't had much luck with AVO but this one is delish


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I normally would take a Chevy as well, but I had an Old Bronco II when I was younger and have loved them ever since.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


As a mechanic for 15 years, I'm not a fan of any Fords, especially not the rap-a-tap 2.9L's they put in those little Bronco II's.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Round 2, i havn't had much luck with AVO but this one is delish


I've never tried an AVO, never had a reason to. In my favorite local walk-in they're in between DTT and Fable so I always skip them, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royalty courtesy of @Olecharlie with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Cavalier today. I like these.


----------



## BobP

Courtesy of @Dran


----------



## Edgy85

Jankjr said:


> Good but not $15 per stick good in my opinion. If I was going to buy a box of lances, at that price, it would likely be CC Trini's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. Cheers. I can get a box of 15 for 120 dollars...might be worth a shot.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Not normally a La Palina fan but this one hits the spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Depollination in progress.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Been on a CH kick lately.

Soo good!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Papas Fritas and a small pour of Heavens Door!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Was re-organizing one of my tuppedors and found this La Gran Llave from @Peapaw in the Noob PIF pass hiding in the bottom. Excellent cigar and a beautiful day ending in perfect accord.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rounds 1 & 2. Couldn't resist the Oso.


----------



## mpomario

Still one of my favorite DE smokes. Was a little worried about these. I think they were still pretty fresh when I got them, the draw was tight and I thought I had grown past them but after a year plus, boom. Just what I remembered from my first few a couple years ago. Boy did I need this one today.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Spencer480

Had my first Ashton vsg spellbound and it was my favorite smoke to date. I was so excited to smoke it I forgot to take a picture, I still thought it was worth a post though


----------



## WNYTony

From a trade with @TexaSmoke


----------



## Ckc123

From @TexaSmoke noob pif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Smoking Monk and Sumatra,







Hopefully the taste will pick up soon,,,,


----------



## Peapaw

Partagas Black Label Clasico









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Time to kickstart the day :grin2:


----------



## Elizabeth10

WNYTony said:


> A little Plasencia from @Elizabeth10 - you were right this is a good little smoke. Haven't seen you around in a while, you find some nice southpaw to run off with ?


Worse. I found a cute little blue house to buy. You would not believe the stress and drama and craziness of this transaction. I've been smoking yard-gars because I've been too wound up to appreciate anything with nuance. That's also why I haven't been around other than to check up on the Kinksdale pass.

I finally killed the deal. The sellers were notified yesterday, and now they're trying to Frankenstein the deal back together. We'll see what happens.

In the meantime, know that I've missed you guys. Hopefully, I'll be back to posting more often soon - maybe even while I'm sitting on the deck, smoking a Tat, and gazing lovingly upon the glorious mess that is the backyard of the little blue house.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Partagas Black Label Clasico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I still have a few with the old band. How are those new ones?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Pretty good with a year on them. Complexity is there, but no stand-out wow factor. #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Ratzilla and a cup of Italian roast in the attic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> I still have a few with the old band. How are those new ones?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it, I'll buy more.
Now as far as tasting notes or complexity, I haven't got a clue, I'm still able to discern that.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Time to kickstart the day :grin2:


2 great choices, that should do it!


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> Ratzilla and a cup of Italian roast in the attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel UHC and Guatemalan. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Hot Cocoa ~


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## SilkyJ

Alpha Dawg
I don't know why these keep ending up in the bargain box at the b&m but I'm glad they do.


----------



## WABOOM

Perla Del Mar Connecticut, 3.7x56
Never seen these before. Thought I'd try it. I bought this at Sosa Cigar Shop in Disney Springs. The Nub Conni is superior to this IMO.


----------



## Edgy85

Have a good Thursday night folks.
I certainly am.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cheers









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo

Double Ligero LFD
Cohosted by the Limited Special Two Toned Regional As Seen on TV Not Sold in Stores Edition of the ModusII :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Some reason I am STRESSED out today....no real reason.....so with that I am having a drink, smokin a stick, and put in a baseball game....ringer shut off and time to relax.... one of my favs

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## blackrabbit

Sungrown Undercrown. Not bad, but I like the regular and the shade better.


----------



## crown

Went to grab something else but noticed this blending sessions had a busted foot so I grabbed it. Smoke past the busted area without issues and it has been delicious.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Today's smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not so thrifty but good round 2


----------



## ScottyB

I always like to try something new at the Thursday night herf, but I just had to have another one of these - delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

I was thrifty this morning...now...not so much..
H-Town Nomad and Kona.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO Brazilia.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Shaver702

Took a little time for myself with this little guy
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Probable Cause by Protocol








Fantastic smoke


----------



## haegejc

You can not go wrong with a Todos Las Dias










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Heres a few from this week. Been slacking on posting but working like a madman. Ok so a "T", FYR, Epifania, Green Hornet, Farse PR, Eastern Standard, BB19 robusto, and tonight a PDR White Horseman from UG (so far an amazing smoke) paired with a couple Cuba Libre, Stout, and a big mug of Sumatra lol.


----------



## greasemonger

This oil slick is nuts (disregard the pollen on the table, I unlike @Hickorynut know you don't clean anything but your HVAC filter in GA until after may).


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> This oil slick is nuts (disregard the pollen on the table, I unlike @Hickorynut know you don't clean anything but your HVAC filter in GA until after may).


No arguement from me....I dont fancy havin a truck that looks like a bumblebee bee is all....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> No arguement from me....I dont fancy havin a truck that looks like a bumblebee bee is all....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


You should see the once black bronco...it scares all the bumble bees off the redbud


----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I would try one of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Padron for the win.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

EZ and the sweet 16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first lancero; my first Warped; and my first Moon Garden... Thanks @JtAv8tor!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked a Diesel torpedo on the drive home from work.
Edit: I really prefer the second half of these.


----------



## msmith1986

I'll never get tired of these. This one is 2016.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@GOT14U have no idea what this is, must be Nicaraguan, Maduro Broadleaf wrapper, full of cream, cocoa, coffee, chocolate, toffee, fruit, pepper complemented perfectly! Paired great with my last pour of Woodfords Reserve! Damn you man, you should have sent at least 3 of these LOL!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> @GOT14U have no idea what this is, must be Nicaraguan, Maduro Broadleaf wrapper, full of cream, cocoa, coffee, chocolate, toffee, fruit, pepper complemented perfectly! Paired great with my last pour of Woodfords Reserve! Damn you man, you should have sent at least 3 of these LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the lake worth Noel Rojas exclusive.....just had one myself.....I need about 4 more bundles of these. 
No pic tho.....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Another earlier!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> That is the lake worth Noel Rojas exclusive.....just had one myself.....I need about 4 more bundles of these.
> No pic tho.....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Amazing excellent cigar, thanks a million!


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> That is the lake worth Noel Rojas exclusive.....just had one myself.....I need about 4 more bundles of these.
> No pic tho.....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Gotsta get out there and get me some those. 
Today. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SilkyJ said:


> Alpha Dawg
> I don't know why these keep ending up in the bargain box at the b&m but I'm glad they do.
> View attachment 242806


Awhile back I found Matilde Renacer in the bin for $60 a box, yes I stocked up &#128077;


----------



## WNYTony

Doing a little testing for a brand a few friends have. This one is called Duster, a nice little 4 x 44










And tonight - the final blinder from @Dran It would be nice to get one of these right !


----------



## TexaSmoke

The Truth courtesy of @ScottyB
These always satisfy









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Awhile back I found Matilde Renacer in the bin for $60 a box, yes I stocked up


The renacer is always solid and age like a CC.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My first lancero; my first Warped; and my first Moon Garden... Thanks @JtAv8tor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Lanceros are your friend.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had to get my Padron fix...


----------



## Ckc123

858 maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cedro 14K with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Flor De San Andreas by RP.
Okay, the skull band influenced me to pick it up. But, not bad. Not bad at all.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## S&W

Quesada Q D'Etat Molotov from last night. Unusual vitola but good cigar.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Enjoyed but I wish I grabbed something stronger to start the day :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Midnight Express and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Enjoyed but I wish I grabbed something stronger to start the day :grin2:


Those Cavalier Blacks are really good!


----------



## ForMud

A 3000.... I always forget what a good deal these are.









I was playing around and took it down to nothing. :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Lanceros are your friend.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'd have to agree, it was a lot of fun to smoke. Had to be careful with puffing strength and frequency, but it was worth it. Looking forward to trying that DE L40 I took from a pass yesterday now.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

Espinosa Alpha Dawg!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday..........


----------



## Hickorynut

This little piggy courtesy of @Gumby-cr









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd have to agree, it was a lot of fun to smoke. Had to be careful with puffing strength and frequency, but it was worth it. Looking forward to trying that DE L40 I took from a pass yesterday now.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That L40 has about 2 years, it should smoke well. If anyone ever needed evidence that DE dies the LP wrappers, just age one for a couple of years and look at how mottled the wrapper is.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That L40 has about 2 years, it should smoke well. If anyone ever needed evidence that DE dies the LP wrappers, just age one for a couple of years and look at how mottled the wrapper is.


2 years, eh? Might be smoking it very soon...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> This little piggy courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hopefully you were able to manage that. I like the Undercrown but the one I smoked of those piggies fell out of my mouth into my lap years ago. Good thing I was smoking outside when it happened.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hopefully you were able to manage that. I like the Undercrown but the one I smoked of those piggies fell out of my mouth into my lap years ago. Good thing I was smoking outside when it happened.


Funny you mention that. It hasn't ashed (well had not) until I was reading this post....son of a...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Funny you mention that. It hasn't ashed (well had not) until I was reading this post....son of a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Doh :vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar

How often does Cigar Fed get new/updated smokes in? I've seen a few times on here that some smoke Whipped Cream. Assuming can only get it from CFed and when I looked they were not in stock. Just curious. Sounds like something worth trying.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TX Cigar said:


> How often does Cigar Fed get new/updated smokes in? I've seen a few times on here that some smoke Whipped Cream. Assuming can only get it from CFed and when I looked they were not in stock. Just curious. Sounds like something worth trying.


Sign up and theyll email you when new releases become available. They just came out with jailbate xl 2019 a few days ago.

Ezra Zion you can text them to have texts their releases. They just came out with one today...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of @kacey. Thanks very much brother.
This cigar was amazing! Totally my flavour profile! Just a shame I'll never get to smoke one again haha









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Señor Esugars at the shop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

New cigar for tomorrow. Made for Stolen Throne Cigars by Noel Rojas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rain here again, so going with a Smithdale maduro for now.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

2013 lgc trunk show....smoked a n series earlier in the week...the n is still my fave lgc stick


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The "Cuban Namesake" companies, (Altadis) remind me of American auto manufacturers from the '70's. They've been manufacturing and selling inferior product for so long, and now that they've lost huge market share to small batch companies that make a product that they couldn't even conceive of, they are desperately trying to catch a ride on the train.
Anyone want to buy a used Mustang II?


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Ichiban Stogies H-Town Exclusive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The "Cuban Namesake" companies, (Altadis) remind me of American auto manufacturers from the '70's. They've been manufacturing and selling inferior product for so long, and now that they've lost huge market share to small batch companies that make a product that they couldn't even conceive of, they are desperately trying to catch a ride on the train.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a used Mustang II?


I second this Mark, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lit this Queen B right after the rain stopped. Happy Fuente Friday.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Some of my personal oldest at ~1 year. I'm having one of those newbie coming of age moments. I'm positive this cigar has changed within that time. It's only about the second time I've been sure of something like that. The big nicotine hit I had when these were new is gone and the flavors range all over - warm sweet sourdoughs, frou-frou fruit wood, cocoa.... Good stuff out of a bargain brand.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

My after work stick. Enjoyed it immensely. Great flavor, good smoke and lasted a good hour. 
Perfect after a successful day.


----------



## Peapaw

A. FUENTE 8•5•8









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## SilkyJ

Started on this monster from @TexaSmoke over an hour and a half ago and just now about halfway done. Good thing I really like these lol thanks man.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Waiting for the game


----------



## Rusty Nail

Smooth.


----------



## SilkyJ

Killer Bee for round 2.


----------



## Jankjr

crown said:


> View attachment 242946
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rounds 2 and 3 :grin2:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Been a while since I've had a Prensado...all in all a very respectable cigar, great construction burn et al...but a little boring...maybe a jar will help this...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig

Hickorynut said:


> Been a while since I've had a Prensado...all in all a very respectable cigar, great construction burn et al...but a little boring...maybe a jar will help this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


A jar of what?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

SilkyJ said:


> Killer Bee for round 2.
> View attachment 242962


First @SilkyJ photo I've been able to see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> A jar of what?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I went with pear.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig

Damn, that sounds fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Naughty Bits Blue


----------



## Razorhog

Well aged Don Pepin Garcia Cuban classic robusto. This was a FANTASTIC smoke. Been in the humi about 8-10 years. Simply divine. Perfect draw and burn, wonderful flavors. Edit: looked up the date, and they went into the humidor on March 18, 2010. Got 3 left! Bought the box from Atlantic for $85, wish I woulda bought two boxes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Scotchpig said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Bee for round 2.
> View attachment 242962
> 
> 
> 
> First @SilkyJ photo I've been able to see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You ain't missed much lol. Anyone else having trouble seeing my pics?


----------



## csk415




----------



## TX Cigar

Excalibur Cameroon. 3rd cigar of the day, first time with this one. Guess I'm getting hooked on this fun little hobby. Always looking for feedback on what others think. Pros, cons of this one?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

csk415 said:


>


I'm huge on the normal line or tabernacle, how does this blend stand up?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Couldn't resist trying another lancero with this beauty staring up at me from a humidor...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Johnny Tobacconaut,


----------



## mpomario

Well rested L'atelier La Mission. Everyone I've had has been great. This may be my next box purchase. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Well rested L'atelier La Mission. Everyone I've had has been great. This may be my next box purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Those are awesome. Something special about the 1959 size. At least to me.


----------



## mpomario

Almost forgot. A cherry Senor Esugars. Has potential. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Those are awesome. Something special about the 1959 size. At least to me.


Agreed.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Dran

I know its a bomb or a contest win... Just cant place it.... Thanks mystery donor!! Wanna say @OneStrangeOne or @Fusion









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Going for a round three Friday. Tried the side cut for the Norteno belicoso fino.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> New cigar for tomorrow. Made for Stolen Throne Cigars by Noel Rojas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks freakin good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to enjoy a smoke tonight.


----------



## WNYTony

Let's put the T in TGIF


----------



## Peapaw

Ramon Bueso Olancho









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

BV Mini before starting our taxes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

mpomario said:


> Going for a round three Friday. Tried the side cut for the Norteno belicoso fino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Side cut?? How'd that work out for you?


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

SilkyJ said:


> Started on this monster from @TexaSmoke over an hour and a half ago and just now about halfway done. Good thing I really like these lol thanks man.
> View attachment 242954


Now that's the kind of stick I want watching the game. One cigar for the whole thing!
:ss


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense with Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

Razorhog said:


> Side cut?? How'd that work out for you?


Pretty good actually. It seems to focus the smoke towards your palate.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Razorhog

mpomario said:


> Pretty good actually. It seems to focus the smoke towards your palate.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Interesting. I've never seen such. Not sure it would work well for me, I tend to turn the cigar a lot.


----------



## mpomario

Razorhog said:


> Interesting. I've never seen such. Not sure it would work well for me, I tend to turn the cigar a lot.


Supposedly it is only for Torpedo or belicosos.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## huffer33

Oscura yesterday afternoon at the saloon and a Haut 10 this morning
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

Full sun no wind. I'm actually warm in a t-shirt.
Smoking this very mild stick. Wish I picked something a bit fuller.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Mystery cigar from a blind taste test on another forum


----------



## Olecharlie

My daily smoking will end this weekend. Going back to work Monday. I usually get in a couple during weekdays. 
I like Ligas but don't care much for the Undercrown line... this one is ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ezra Zion name unknown 
I'll just call it, "Delicious and I'd like to buy more "


----------



## George007

Happy Happy 🙂


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Ezra Zion name unknown
> I'll just call it, "Delicious and I'd like to buy more "
> 
> View attachment 243010


Lucille I believe. I think they only released it twice on their site.


----------



## Bigal7373

WNYTony said:


> Let's put the T in TGIF


How was it? It was in the store in Port Huron but I passed it up.


----------



## WNYTony

Bigal7373 said:


> How was it? It was in the store in Port Huron but I passed it up.


Those are great - something you should definitely try


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Sun is still shining bright so had to light up another.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tabak with a latte. Not bad together.


----------



## GOT14U

Time for some yard work.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Very nice smoke, courtesy of @Dran, thanks pal!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~ & Iced Coffee


----------



## Madderduro

always a good one lgc n


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Another Tabernacle lancero. Cant get enough. .


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

RC Cromagnom for round 2


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> RC Cromag*nom* for round 2


That stick sounds quite tasty. CroMagNOM-NOM-NOM :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That stick sounds quite tasty. CroMagNOM-NOM-NOM :grin2:


Oh it is very good

Nom-Nom-Nom :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Today’s selection with a king sized Rusty Nail.


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Edge San Andreas and Fogchaser.

Reminds me of SA Room 101....me likey!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde Renacer and Costa Rican,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Another mystery stick


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Another mystery stick


After firing this up I think I should have posted it in the other thread...


----------



## holland

Gumby-cr said:


> Lucille I believe. I think they only released it twice on their site.


Named after Neegan's bat on The Walking Dead? Just guessing based on the "band". Lol

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

holland said:


> Named after Neegan's bat on The Walking Dead? Just guessing based on the "band". Lol
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Yup, and they are freaking good. I think I have one or two left.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

I bought five of these a few months ago I didn't care to much for the first one I smoked ROTT but this time around I really enjoyed it not sure if my palet changed or if it needed time to rest.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ezra Zion Pistola :grin2:The description on the site says skinny toro. I don't have a ring gauge thingamabob but it looks to be 6x40.


----------



## Fusion

A Custom from a friend, Delightful, Honduras/Nica blend with a Habano wrapper


----------



## ice_nyne

My Father Cigar rep at the local cigar lounge with specials, figured it's as good a time as any to have The Judge. Goes well with a Lagunitas bock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Another Tabernacle lancero. Cant get enough. .


Ahhh these are so good!


----------



## msmith1986

First outside smoke at the new house from @disco_potato. #SakaSaturday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Chief Cool Arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Was able to sneak in a quick smoke today -- Oliva Serie G Cameroon 4.5 x 50. This line consistently feels like it's been under packed and certainly has to be the smallest 50RG I've experienced which led to a nice 30 minute smoke time. Slowly beginning to prefer the maduro version of these over the Cameroon I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@bobbya08 from the boutique pass! Thank you brotha!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Was able to sneak in a quick smoke today -- Oliva Serie G Cameroon 4.5 x 50. This line consistently feels like it's been under packed and certainly has to be the smallest 50RG I've experienced which led to a nice 30 minute smoke time. Slowly beginning to prefer the maduro version of these over the Cameroon I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maduro all the way. One of my favorite budget smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> @bobbya08 from the boutique pass! Thank you brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Wow nothing to eat today, 1 drink, and this thing has me light headed....couldn't of planned it better! Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

I had the Black Pearl this afternoon, I normally smoke them down farther than this but I tossed this one after I snapped the pic.

Round 3 is Origen by J Fuego cigar co. A boring smoke so far.
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Madderduro

lfd oro...really good after a lil nap


----------



## GOT14U

Yup....I luv my modus but the perfect draw lets me fine-tune my draw....my opinion you need both and I wish I didn't wait so long to get the perfect draw along with the modus.....
This stick was just a bit to tight for me to fight it! Now it's perfect!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ice_nyne

Moving on to a Don Pepin series JJ. Smoothest of the smooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Hit the shop for hoops and cigars today. First up - Bandolero










2nd round Ramon Allones by AJ Fernandez










and tonight a good old Padron


----------



## GOT14U

Mas fuerte! Oh and domino fo!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U

Still goin!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Yup....I luv my modus but the perfect draw lets me fine-tune my draw....my opinion you need both and I wish I didn't wait so long to get the perfect draw along with the modus.....
> This stick was just a bit to tight for me to fight it! Now it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I've never owned a perfect draw, but I do have the OG modus for the fine running affect. The perfect draw looks like something I'd break real quick.. lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Just a Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Classic Covers and Kona,


----------



## kacey

A few from my cruise

































































Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

A few more from the cruise.
Not pictured CFED boiler maker



















































Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Feeling a little age today.....tobacco that is 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Feeling a little age today.....tobacco that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Another well aged smoke! Maybe you should have left the wrapper on that one when you smoke it lol! Now that would be a smoking adventure!


----------



## S&W

Some of this weekend's smokes


----------



## Edgy85

Finished work. Catching the last 30 mins of sun. Happy Sunday folks!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

flatbed cigar co. green label


----------



## Peapaw

New World AJF.

Those little balls in the 2nd pic kinda bubbled up on the relight, is that tar?
















Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Finally found it, I knew I had one around here somewhere... time to see whats up.

First third, i like so far... very good...


----------



## Fusion

A visit with Mr Brownstone on a glorious Sunday morning in NorCal


----------



## BOSSTANK

At the halfway point on this RP Vintage 1990. One word can describe this stick... “Salt” Very good stick, especially if you like salt. Leaves a salt taste lingering on your lips, and the retrohale is salt. Love it... gonna have to get some more of these. This stick, I would image could pair very well with a Margarita or just straight up Tequila.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Another freezing day in Indy, so still no outside smoking for me. @Deuce Da Masta sent me this 2010 Viaje Platino perfecto recently, and it is quite amazing... Thank you, sir!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tacket

BOSSTANK said:


> At the halfway point on this RP Vintage 1990. One word can describe this stick... "Salt" Very good stick, especially if you like salt. Leaves a salt taste lingering on your lips, and the retrohale is salt. Love it... gonna have to get some more of these. This stick, I would image could pair very well with a Margarita or just straight up Tequila.


Oh man, you got me craving a cigar + 'rita now!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Another freezing day in Indy, so still no outside smoking for me. @Deuce Da Masta sent me this 2010 Viaje Platino perfecto recently, and it is quite amazing... Thank you, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Glad you enjoyed it. I have always really enjoyed the ones I've smoked.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> Finally found it, I knew I had one around here somewhere... time to see whats up.
> 
> First third, i like so far... very good...


1st box I ever got was those in the churchill size. It's what got me headed down the rabbit hole of cigars. I thought they were cigars from 1990 back then :vs_laugh: Still one of the RP blends I can go back to though :grin2:


----------



## Tulse

Tatuaje Nuevitas


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> 1st box I ever got was those in the churchill size. It's what got me headed down the rabbit hole of cigars. I thought they were cigars from 1990 back then :vs_laugh: Still one of the RP blends I can go back to though :grin2:


I thought the same thing the first time I had them back around 2001/2002. Deceptive branding/marketing works well on the uninformed, hahaha.

I remember buying a 40ish count box that had 4 different lines of RP cigars; two varieties of Indian Tabac, some 1990s, and one more that I can't recall. It was signed by RP, and a pretty neat little box; shame I threw it away about 5 years ago.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio and Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to walk in the breeze and burn this baby thanks to @TexaSmoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Last nights cigar. Not bad for the first 1/2 but the draw went south and ash did this. Not as enjoyable as the first part.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

@kacey was that a cigar cruise or what ???? Nice lineup and *&%*& you that you have Las Calaveras '14's left !!!

So at the shop yesterday I see they have a box or 2 of these FX Smith & Son stogies that @msmith1986 is always smoking so I figured I'd give it a shot. Grabbed one that said it was a Tuscarora. Ugly looking thing, but at $1.99 who cares how pretty it is. 









Have to say that it smoked pretty well and wasn't a bad change of pace cigar. I could see this as a yard gar or something for a walk once in a while, but not something I'd have a box of on hand. I may have to pick up one of the others now


----------



## Olecharlie

WNYTony said:


> @kacey was that a cigar cruise or what ???? Nice lineup and *&%*& you that you have Las Calaveras '14's left !!!
> 
> So at the shop yesterday I see they have a box or 2 of these FX Smith & Son stogies that @msmith1986 is always smoking so I figured I'd give it a shot. Grabbed one that said it was a Tuscarora. Ugly looking thing, but at $1.99 who cares how pretty it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say that it smoked pretty well and wasn't a bad change of pace cigar. I could see this as a yard gar or something for a walk once in a while, but not something I'd have a box of on hand. I may have to pick up one of the others now


I have to say I like ugly, rugged looking cigars!


----------



## haegejc

AVO Maduro No. 2 30 Year. Very nice cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

I wish it was a cigar cruise then I could have smoked on my balcony, would have smoked more cigars.
I had 2 14's left now I have one, both 14's courtesy of other BOTL's.

Maybe we should all get together and do a Cigar cruise of Dominican republic, Nicaragua Honduras and Cuba. 



WNYTony said:


> @*kacey* was that a cigar cruise or what ???? Nice lineup and *&%*& you that you have Las Calaveras '14's left !!!
> 
> So at the shop yesterday I see they have a box or 2 of these FX Smith & Son stogies that @*msmith1986* is always smoking so I figured I'd give it a shot. Grabbed one that said it was a Tuscarora. Ugly looking thing, but at $1.99 who cares how pretty it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say that it smoked pretty well and wasn't a bad change of pace cigar. I could see this as a yard gar or something for a walk once in a while, but not something I'd have a box of on hand. I may have to pick up one of the others now


----------



## kacey

I think I had 20 of them should still have a few left. I can always send ya another. 
This time I put Candy and Coffee in the box. 



Edgy85 said:


> Courtesy of @*kacey*. Thanks very much brother.
> This cigar was amazing! Totally my flavour profile! Just a shame I'll never get to smoke one again haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Killer cigar thanks to @disco_potato










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Project 7 and Kona.....shaping up to be a long night.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Bigal7373

Enjoyed this tonight. Not at all bad.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Riqueza with three years on it and a local wit.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jas Sum Kral


----------



## Gumby-cr

CH Buckeye Land. Left my phone at my parents house today so no pics for a few days :serious:


----------



## Peapaw

Punch









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoying a lovely evening with my wife after a long hard days work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

A very blingy labeled 5 Vegas Cask Strength 6 x 52 (I think) from the Holiday Gift Exchange with @Prf5415. My first 5 Vegas and it wasn't too bad. Basic mild+ smoke, mid-range type flavors, easy open draw and good burn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

FyR tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Sumatra,


----------



## tacket

Gumby-cr said:


> 1st box I ever got was those in the churchill size. It's what got me headed down the rabbit hole of cigars. I thought they were cigars from 1990 back then :vs_laugh: Still one of the RP blends I can go back to though :grin2:


I have a soft spot for the RP Vintage line for some reason as they were some of the first real "premium" cigars I ever smoked. I tend to keep a set of them onhand -- my moocher buddies like them, especially the 1999 Connies, and I'll grab a 1990 or 2003 from time to time.


----------



## tazdvl

Business trip to the middle of nowhere, again. All positive vibes for a good financial outcome are happily accepted this week. Hopefully this is the culmination of the first phase of a three year project.

I'm trying to put a little good juju on it with an H. Upmann, The Banker.









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## greasemonger

7x50 box press O. G. courtesy of @kacey Always a solid smoke. Many Thanks!!!


----------



## WNYTony

Cigar Federation Color Project - Greengo


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> @kacey was that a cigar cruise or what ???? Nice lineup and *&%*& you that you have Las Calaveras '14's left !!!
> 
> So at the shop yesterday I see they have a box or 2 of these FX Smith & Son stogies that @msmith1986 is always smoking so I figured I'd give it a shot. Grabbed one that said it was a Tuscarora. Ugly looking thing, but at $1.99 who cares how pretty it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say that it smoked pretty well and wasn't a bad change of pace cigar. I could see this as a yard gar or something for a walk once in a while, but not something I'd have a box of on hand. I may have to pick up one of the others now


I always smoke the Smithdale maduro, it's like 4.75x47 or something like that, but a perfecto so you can't miss it. The Tuscarora is longer and boring to me, so I don't smoke many of those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

First time I have had the oliva serie v and I see why everyone likes it so much and since my birthday is next week I may make my first box purchase if I can find a good deal .


----------



## Peapaw

Flores y Rodriguez









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

BV Mini that I dropped going out the fricken door this morning. Still smokes ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with Sumatra


----------



## Edgy85

Whoops


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> I think I had 20 of them should still have a few left. I can always send ya another.
> This time I put Candy and Coffee in the box.


That would be awesome mate but wouldn't be a fair trade as I feel you've probably got everything iv got times 20 haha. Unless you want a full box of Monte mcs?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments @TexaSmoke noob pif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Animal Cracker, took close to 3 hour to smoke. Great taste but a little big .... Had my daughter's dog/puppy on Sat, I took him on a long walk in the afternoon to burn off some energy. Figured we'd do a little shed hunting before it gets to buggy. Found one about 200 yards from the house and the other about 1/2 mile back around the swamp.


----------



## ForMud

WNYTony said:


> Cigar Federation Color Project - Greengo


Whatcha think? Still sitting on mine.


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, first time for this one - I like it so far.


----------



## Spencer480

Weather was bad this morning so I Picked this oliva up to smoke on my way to work.


----------



## WNYTony

ForMud said:


> Whatcha think? Still sitting on mine.


Excellent, light it up !


----------



## Tulse

Snack time.


----------



## greasemonger

Couple this morning. PDR War Pug #2 and an Aging Room Bin 1


----------



## SilkyJ

Murcielago for Maduro Monday. Been on an Espinosa kick here lately.


----------



## Fusion

Maduro Monday with this Beauty


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Was given this Warped GotF Apollo from @bobbya08 a few months ago; it smokes like a dream. Mild, but delicious.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

It was a long night.....Roma to the rescue...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> That would be awesome mate but wouldn't be a fair trade as I feel you've probably got everything iv got times 20 haha. Unless you want a full box of Monte mcs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 LOL
I have most of what I have at least 20 times. 
So no problem on a trade. 
I will take a look when I get home.


----------



## Bigal7373

silkyj said:


> murcielago for maduro monday. Been on an espinosa kick here lately.
> View attachment 243206


b-b-b- batman!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Was given this Warped GotF Apollo from @bobbya08 a few months ago; it smokes like a dream. Mild, but delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I like these a lot!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Last Call


----------



## huffer33

Maduro for Monday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SilkyJ

F55 for round 2 while I smoke some pig for work tomorrow. The name of this beer made me think of @WNYTony for some reason lol.


----------



## haegejc

I think this is one of my oldest cigars. EZ Tantrum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

And I thought no cigars this week, came home early lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Round 3


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Decided I needed another punch today.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## holland

Got a couple of these in a sampler.... not my thing. Didn't care for it after the first half inch.

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Yellow rose for my beautiful South to North Texas drive. This is a stellar smoke! 
Buckeye on deck for the ride home.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Honduran house blend, Cuba Libre, and pollen. Heavy on the pollen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black,


----------



## kacey

holland said:


> Got a couple of these in a sampler.... not my thing. Didn't care for it after the first half inch.
> 
> Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


Those are good walking around cigars. Also good yard gars. Give it 6 to 8 months.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Green hornet today courtesy if memory serves pf @GOT14U 
And from yesterday an Asylum 13 Ogre.
Not sure where the Ogre came from but to whomever sent it to me thank you I enjoyed.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

RP SG Maduro for Monday.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415




----------



## PanzaVerde

From yesterday

















Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non from the MAW










And for tonight


----------



## tazdvl

Exhausting day, but very productive. Excellent dinner, a couple PBRs on tap, and now this...









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> F55 for round 2 while I smoke some pig for work tomorrow. The name of this beer made me think of @WNYTony for some reason lol.
> View attachment 243216


That's nice that you're thinking I owe you a Tiny Bomb ! Inviting makes it all legal like :vs_laugh:



SLOANER said:


> Yellow rose for my beautiful South to North Texas drive. This is a stellar smoke!
> Buckeye on deck for the ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Love seeing another Crowned Heads fanboy coming into the light ! Great selections buddy

Olde World Maduro from a great SOTL elsewhere


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony;5589908
That's nice that you're thinking I owe you a Tiny Bomb ! Inviting makes it all legal like [IMG class=inlineimg said:


> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif[/IMG]


NO! NO! NO! I think you misunderstood me. That wasn't an invite, I'm just now recovering from the last one lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BobP

Hot cocoa, with a cold Tab.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

From yesterday evening. Southern Draw 300 Hands Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Connie from last night


----------



## Edgy85

Smoked the natural the other day - loved it! 
Was very happy when I found the maduro at the bottom of the humidor 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

It's only 6:30 and already seems like a long day.
Aging Room Pura Cepa

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## JDom58

Bishops Blend 2019, I as lucky enough to get my order in on time and have had them sitting at 65/65 for about a month now. Last nights smoke was fantastic, and the cigar DEFINITELY let you know of it's presence upon lighting it. It was a pepper blast at first then toned down to a medium full smoke. I could actually taste the orange citrus, chocolate and espresso flavors with the pepper always letting you know it was there. Fantastic smoke!


----------



## Hickorynut

San Cristobal and Fogchaser









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Exhausting day, but very productive. Excellent dinner, a couple PBRs on tap, and now this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


PBR's......that takes me back....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> PBR's......that takes me back....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It's gotta be ice cold, on tap! The cans and bottles just don't taste right.

I have business in a small town in NV every couple months that has this awesome little casino with a comfort food cafe and a wide open section near the bar where we can smoke cigars and watch 5 TVs at one time. The PBR is buck-a-beer! You can't beat it!

It's our nightly hang out while we are here. Definitely a highlight of these trips.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## SLOANER

WNYTony said:


> That's nice that you're thinking I owe you a Tiny Bomb ! Inviting makes it all legal like :vs_laugh:
> 
> Love seeing another Crowned Heads fanboy coming into the light ! Great selections buddy
> 
> Olde World Maduro from a great SOTL elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote @WNYTony got you to thank for the introduction. You da man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Dowsing rod G.


----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had one of these


----------



## Gummy Jones

Home early for the first time in a while so digging into this 3rd mystery cigar


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## Edgy85

In the loft with a prensado and cup of after dark. Yum yum.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

550 maduro in between sites















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

not the biggest AF fan but the harder to find stuff is pretty darn good!


----------



## Edgy85

msmith1986 said:


> 550 maduro in between sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243310
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You must really like your nicotine.
Don't forget which one you shouldn't inhale haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Neanderthal









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Edgy85 said:


> You must really like your nicotine.
> Don't forget which one you shouldn't inhale haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It's ok, I'm a 20 year nicotine professional, lol. I do like my nicotine, I get it any way I can. If I'm in the dirt I have either LG plug chew or cigarettes, or both, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The King is Dead. One if my favorites so far.


----------



## kacey

An Asylum with a few days on it. Not sure where it came from or who sent it my way, but I will consign it to the flames.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
201w according to the band.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Axe with Costa Rican,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> An Asylum with a few days on it. Not sure where it came from or who sent it my way, but I will consign it to the flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Couple of days, maybe even a week. 

Nice brown cello there!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

SilkyJ said:


> NO! NO! NO! I think you misunderstood me. That wasn't an invite, I'm just now recovering from the last one lol.


Sounds like he's begging for a bomb to me. Maybe I will have to pad the package I am gonna send him.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

This El Gueguense The Wise Man is fantastic cigar especially in the Corona Gorda!! Box worthy IMHO!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Unknown room 101 that I got form someone (sorry I forget who) a long time ago. Surprisingly great cigar! I know you can't get these anymore, but if anyone knows what it is let me know.


----------



## Gumby-cr

A Davidoff on steroids :grin2:


----------



## Razorhog

RP Vintage 1990. Very tasty. Smooth and creamy. Coffee flavors like I like my coffee, lotsa cream lotsa sugar!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tat. Tuesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

An @Olecharlie purchase. Good smoke after tossing the accompanying coffee - Christmas Maybe Maple and Faux Cinnamon Fair Trade Bonnanza Extreme Hyper Yada Yada Blend


----------



## Ckc123

Meduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2. Undercrown.


----------



## haegejc

Ratzilla.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

blackrabbit said:


> Unknown room 101 that I got form someone (sorry I forget who) a long time ago. Surprisingly great cigar! I know you can't get these anymore, but if anyone knows what it is let me know.


Master Edition Andrew
Can probably still find some bouncing around the internet galaxy somewhere.


----------



## tazdvl

Last night roughing it in the wilds of Nevada.

AF after an awesome dinner. Jalapeño Cheese soup and the daily special, beef tips over noodles. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Bigjohn

My Father Le Bijou 1922. These get even better with a couple years on them










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Papas Fritas earlier and a 101 SA tonight


----------



## Ewood

I think about 2 years on this. Pretty darn good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My monthly trip into 40th/80th land...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Such a good cigar so far. Lighter than I was expecting


----------



## S&W

PDR Small Batch Maduro.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> F55 for round 2 while I smoke some pig for work tomorrow. The name of this beer made me think of @WNYTony for some reason lol.
> View attachment 243216


That's freakin awesome to see Wiseacre so far from home! Tiny Bomb and Ananda are my favorite lawnmower beers! Are they distributing down there?


----------



## mpomario

Good smoke. Really wanted the scamp size. The Diablolous is what was on sale. Any body wanna trade a couple of scamps for the other.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

An exceptionally smooth smoke from @BKurt! Not sure how this thing is "triple Ligero", but it tastes great!


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

PanzaVerde said:


> From yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non from the MAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for tonight


Whoa. Never seen that Comacho before.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> That's freakin awesome to see Wiseacre so far from home! Tiny Bomb and Ananda are my favorite lawnmower beers! Are they distributing down there?


Yeah it's really good. I just found it last week at a grocery store here in town. They had the Tiny Bomb and one other that I don't remember the name of.


----------



## PanzaVerde

csk415 said:


> Whoa. Never seen that Comacho before.


Got it from @Wallbright in a sale. He may be able to explain more about it. Great stick though. Wish I had more of them.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> Yeah it's really good. I just found it last week at a grocery store here in town. They had the Tiny Bomb and one other that I don't remember the name of.


I wish there was any more Astronaut Status left that I could send you. @TexaSmoke can validate this response!


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> NO! NO! NO! I think you misunderstood me. That wasn't an invite, I'm just now recovering from the last one lol.


Misunderstood you ? I think I understood it correctly and I see others read it that way as well.....



kacey said:


> Sounds like he's begging for a bomb to me. Maybe I will have to pad the package I am gonna send him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks for backing me up buddy - he thinks I misunderstood him but it definitely sounded like taunting to me ! A little like the comments he was making while you were on vacation

Cojonu 2006 for Tat Tuesday


----------



## SilkyJ

Hey now this ain't fair. I sure don't need the 2 of you guys trying to gang up on me. I'm scared enough of @kacey without you egging him on lol.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> I wish there was any more Astronaut Status left that I could send you. @TexaSmoke can validate this response!


That sounds interesting. I'll have to keep an eye out for more of their stuff down here.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

RP Sungrown Maduro.... I'm not liking the lancero









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> Misunderstood you ? I think I understood it correctly and I see others read it that way as well.....
> 
> Thanks for backing me up buddy - he thinks I misunderstood him but it definitely sounded like taunting to me ! A little like the comments he was making while you were on vacation
> 
> Cojonu 2006 for Tat Tuesday


Hmmm guess he needs the treatment.
OBS engaged.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

SilkyJ said:


> Hey now this ain't fair. I sure don't need the 2 of you guys trying to gang up on me. I'm scared enough of @kacey without you egging him on lol.


Mmmm too late.
This wont hurt a bit.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

OneStrangeOne said:


> 601 Red with Sumatra,
> View attachment 243374


I like the 601 series and think they're underrated. I can only assume that's because they've been out for so long. The Black is one of my favorites and wish I could find them in more than sample packs.


----------



## LeatherNeck

From Saka, I'm enjoying this TLD. Bit of an uneven burn to start, but that could have been user error. This one has been resting for...oh, IDK...when were they released?:ask: Anyway, this one has calmed way down and mellowed out loosing a lot of its kick, but gained a more refined flavor. I'm about half way at this point so we'll see where its strength lands in the 2nd half.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tedious little odd things to get done and a walk.....grab-a-gar tupper

Nica Libre Esteli Especial....lotsa nap time









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Tedious little odd things to get done and a walk.....grab-a-gar tupper
> 
> Nica Libre Esteli Especial....lotsa nap time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thank your mailman too if you see him today >


----------



## Gumby-cr

Probably way out of my wheel house but I gotta find out :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

AF eye of the shark


----------



## kacey

One more from my vacation well the Las Calaveras is judged an adult image by tapatalk. LOL guess the wife's foot photo bomb was to .uch.
And one from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

TKID, FDLA maduro, and Perdomo 12yr from @mrolland5500


----------



## SilkyJ

Not Burger King for breakfast this morning


----------



## ForMud

Got it from @BOSSTANK awhile ago. A real nice smoke, going start looking out for some.


----------



## Fusion

Great little smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK

I think I like Padrons...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Probably way out of my wheel house but I gotta find out :grin2:


Thoughts? And what stick is that?


----------



## Bigal7373

SilkyJ said:


> Not Burger King for breakfast this morning
> View attachment 243406


WAY better than fast food!


----------



## SilkyJ

Bigal7373 said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Burger King for breakfast this morning
> View attachment 243406
> 
> 
> 
> WAY better than fast food!
Click to expand...

That it was. Probably my least favorite of theirs I've had though.


----------



## Madderduro

ridiculously windy day today....its ruining a perfect day to sit out and smoke a pipe...oh well will just have to fire this one up!!


----------



## huffer33

El Diario Toro. If I recall correctly at all I had seen Ron mention these and picked some up. Really good.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## blackrabbit

Cromagnon- Knuckle Dragger. Very good!


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> Thoughts? And what stick is that?


Cavalier Geneve White Elegante short robusto. I was expecting mild because it looked like a Connie but I was wrong. It's a habano and if I wasn't on a buying freeze I would be ordering a box today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Round 2 for today. Cain Ligero Maduro :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Cavalier Geneve White Elegante short robusto. I was expecting mild because it looked like a Connie but I was wrong. It's a habano and if I wasn't on a buying freeze I would be ordering a box today.


Go ahead, you know you wanna

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Warped Corto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Perdomo


----------



## Razorhog

Tatuaje Havana with 10 years on it. Divine.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I am going to be in Oklahoma this weekend and understand Steve Saka is going to be at an event. I'm going to try to make it for that. Don't know a thing about him as I'm new to the hobby but looking forward to it. I've read a little about him on here and other areas.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yardgar... my first ine of these... a bit on the light side but not bad


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Costa Rican,


----------



## SilkyJ

Four Kicks
I know everybody says you're not supposed to drink an IPA with a cigar but this is actually pretty good together.


----------



## Tulse

The most neutral cigar I've ever had. There was absolutely nothing bad about it. And that's about it. Makes for a good indecision yardgar.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yeah, sure I'll be right there.....NOT!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Perfection ~


----------



## Rusty Nail

This...


----------



## haegejc

Kristoff Maduro Lancero. Not too crazy about this one! From the Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Time for the walk with the wife and kids


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Perfection ~


Mmmm... All. Dat. Ash.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

This is a tasty cigar... Thanks @cjmmm47!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## jh314

Forgot to take a picture of the tabernacle I had earlier today - first one and loved it! MB3 tonight for round 2.


----------



## S&W

Oliva Serie G Maduro and some target practice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## WNYTony

It's Wednesday...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lika1

Love these sticks, but this one had an extremely tight draw! Grabbed my Modus II and somehow managed to pull out this little stem....all was well after that!


----------



## haegejc

Good morning from rainy Houston!! 
Morning BV Mini.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

O Maduro and Fogchaser.....and Sig....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

CAO La Traviata Maduro 
As it stands right now, my least favorite CAO. I'll have to burn one (or 5) more to be sure









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Madderduro

gotta mini road trip and these 3 are coming with....the farmer bill will be first haven't smoked one in over a year and they're definitely a favorite...that's just about every viaje thou they're all excellent


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Get to ride to work today it's so nice.


S&W said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro and some target practice


I have a model 57 exactly like that but in 41 mag.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Wallbright

csk415 said:


> Whoa. Never seen that Comacho before.





PanzaVerde said:


> Got it from @Wallbright in a sale. He may be able to explain more about it. Great stick though. Wish I had more of them.


I believe they are discontinued now but here is some info on them taken from Cigar Aficionado:

Camacho Select is the first Cameroon-wrapped cigar from Tabacos Rancho Jamastran. Blended by family patriarch Julio Eiroa, the Camacho Select line is his rebellion of sorts against stronger cigars. Camacho Selects are easygoing and balanced, with nutty flavors and some dry notes. The Torpedo is the best of the line, measuring 6 1/8 inches by 54 ring. The Eiroas are tobacco growers as well as cigarmakers, and Julio has been growing in Honduras' Jamastran Valley since 1962. Many of the cigars he makes are puros, but the Camacho Select is a hybrid, combining Honduran leaf with Cameroon, a somewhat uncommon blend. It makes for a cedary, earthy and nutty smoke with a pleasant smooth character, and not too much kick.


----------



## Toolguy

SilkyJ said:


> Four Kicks
> I know everybody says you're not supposed to drink an IPA with a cigar but this is actually pretty good together.
> View attachment 243438


Why not drink an IPA with a cigar? I do this most days.


----------



## Toolguy

Last night's smoke. DE Smoking Monk Porter. OK.


----------



## Toolguy

Night before. Flathead Piston. Terrific!


----------



## Dran

Tasty home roll!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

huffer33 said:


> Get to ride to work today it's so nice.I have a model 57 exactly like that but in 41 mag.


I love N-Frame S&W's. M57's are fairly hard to find. I'd love to run across a good deal on one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today we play the trumpet :vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying a Mexican Hot Chocolate. Good so far.


----------



## ScottyB

Tigers home opener, at the shop waiting for the regular gang to show.


----------



## Fusion

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

Enjoyed it, nice burn and taste. Will get more.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dran said:


> Tasty home roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Home roll paired with moonshine... :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne, I've been saving this one for a special occasion since last August - very nice smoke, thank you Nathan!


----------



## huffer33

Spring









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Bigal7373

ScottyB said:


> Tigers home opener, at the shop waiting for the regular gang to show.


I sure wish there was a cigar lounge around here... :frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ AME with Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

This young lady is working out quite nicely with some Dr Pepper. #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> This young lady is working out quite nicely with some Dr Pepper. #ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That cello is like root beer. Never seen one that dark.


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just got back from eating four and a half pounds of crab legs :hungry: I'm stuffed stupid but there's always room for a cigar :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Madderduro said:


> ridiculously windy day today....its ruining a perfect day to sit out and smoke a pipe...oh well will just have to fire this one up!!
> View attachment 243422


I have not seen that cigar before. How was it?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ForMud said:


> Enjoyed it, nice burn and taste. Will get more.
> 
> View attachment 243504


Great smoke! I grabbed a box from cigarpage a while back. Enjoy the heck out of them.


----------



## Madderduro

@kacey that smoke was a berger & argenti entubar....its a pretty good smoke those draw unlike any other cigar....that "plug" or whatever ya call it sticking out of the foot actually runs the entire length of the cigar creating a superb draw and the burn surprisingly is dead on...lil bit of complexity to the flavors...worth a try imo


----------



## BillH

Been awhile fellas. Happy to pop in now that it’s warmed up a bit in the Old Dominion state. 

Here’s one I fired up to start my work week Monday mornin’ & one I’m currently enjoying at my B&M store/lounge.


----------



## Rusty Nail

A Cubo from the SB COTM.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

It's been a couple days since I've had time for a smoke. @TxColt says he smokes one cigar a day to unwind to keep from joking someone lol, I may need to adopt his Methodology! 
Unwinding with some Deliverance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> That cello is like root beer. Never seen one that dark.


I have a few tuppers always hidden away in the basement and we just moved so I found them again. I still have a dozen or so of those black pearls and they're all about that dark, and a handful of EC 187 coronas just about that dark. I don't know what causes the color transfer like that, but I noticed dark maduro cigars do it more in my stash of older stuff. The ones with lighter wrappers with a lot more age barely have tinted cello.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Great smoke! I grabbed a box from cigarpage a while back. Enjoy the heck out of them.


Agreed FSG's are great!


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I have a few tuppers always hidden away in the basement and we just moved so I found them again. I still have a dozen or so of those black pearls and they're all about that dark, and a handful of EC 187 coronas just about that dark. I don't know what causes the color transfer like that, but I noticed dark maduro cigars do it more in my stash of older stuff. The ones with lighter wrappers with a lot more age barely have tinted cello.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't seem to let a cigar sit long enough to turn the wrapper but bet their much improved by now!


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> I can't seem to let a cigar sit long enough to turn the wrapper but bet their much improved by now!


I'll be honest, it was the best $2 cigar I've had in quite some time. Worth $6-$8 for flavor and performance at this point. It burned for 2 hours down to about 1.5" when I tossed it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

1st one in 4 days, had the flu&#129314;&#129314;&#129314;.


----------



## greasemonger

Viaje Cashe courtesy of @Olecharlie under my new tin roofed enclosure for the camper. Testing it out in the rain, and so far so good. This is a GREAT cigar I must say. I can see myself biting the bullet for a box of these to hoard. Thanks again brother!


----------



## blackrabbit

Nice smoke.


----------



## PanzaVerde

I think it's about time I got a box of these. Love these things


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Just got back from eating four and a half pounds of crab legs :hungry: I'm stuffed stupid but there's always room for a cigar :grin2:


Does this mean I should say Happy Birthday? If so, Happy Birthday, bro!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A mild, but very good cigar. Draw was a bit tight, but Modus came to the rescue. Essentially perfect burn and char line. Just wish it was a bit more flavorful.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Viaje Cashe courtesy of @Olecharlie under my new tin roofed enclosure for the camper. Testing it out in the rain, and so far so good. This is a GREAT cigar I must say. I can see myself biting the bullet for a box of these to hoard. Thanks again brother!


You're so welcome Bro, like the Tin Roof set up!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Does this mean I should say Happy Birthday? If so, Happy Birthday, bro!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yes I believe Happy Birthday to Gumby-cr is in order!


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> You're so welcome Bro, like the Tin Roof set up!


Once the camper is in next month, it becomes my heated/AC, directv, private smoke lounge. Can't wait lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Once the camper is in next month, it becomes my heated/AC, directv, private smoke lounge. Can't wait lol.


Nice!


----------



## tacket

Padron Londres Maduro - really enjoyed this size for a quick 40 minute smoke. May have to pick up a box of these to see what they are like after a few years. Paired with Wells Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

tacket said:


> Padron Londres Maduro - really enjoyed this size for a quick 40 minute smoke. May have to pick up a box of these to see what they are like after a few years. Paired with Wells Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought a box of those from Larry at Elcigarshop for 94.50 shipped. Good decision.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

TexaSmoke said:


> Just bought a box of those from Larry at Elcigarshop for 94.50 shipped. Good decision.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Saw that post - part of the inspiration for grabbing this one tonight!


----------



## TexaSmoke

tacket said:


> Saw that post - part of the inspiration for grabbing this one tonight!


Smoking a Padron Delicias Maduro is what made me buy them. The Londres is a bit longer and a tad skinnier. Haven't smoked one yet, but I have high hopes. Hope all is well, brother.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

msmith1986 said:


> This young lady is working out quite nicely with some Dr Pepper. #ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dang, how old is that thing and look at that ash. Well kept. Never mind, just read the above posts.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Camacho Corojo with a year plus while grading. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> Viaje Cashe courtesy of @Olecharlie under my new tin roofed enclosure for the camper. Testing it out in the rain, and so far so good. This is a GREAT cigar I must say. I can see myself biting the bullet for a box of these to hoard. Thanks again brother!


Indeed, my favorite viaje

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

AVO 88 (2014). Cbid was very proud of this cigar and sent a certificate of autenticity...paired with Ben Nevis 21










Sent from the Westside


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Viaje Cashe courtesy of @Olecharlie under my new tin roofed enclosure for the camper. Testing it out in the rain, and so far so good. This is a GREAT cigar I must say. I can see myself biting the bullet for a box of these to hoard. Thanks again brother!


I had a couple of those in box-pressed robusto from a few years ago. The last one I smoked over the summer was superb.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Dang, how old is that thing and look at that ash. Well kept. Never mind, just read the above posts.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I have quite a few sticks like that that are +or- a decade old. I was worried it would be weak, but it was great and the strength really kicked up in the 2nd hour. A cheaper maduro stick worth resting that won't go past prime in a couple years like Perdomo IMO. Nobody beats Nathan @OneStrangeOne with aged smokes though, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lika1

Another one of my favorites!!


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> I have a few tuppers always hidden away in the basement and we just moved so I found them again. I still have a dozen or so of those black pearls and they're all about that dark, and a handful of EC 187 coronas just about that dark. I don't know what causes the color transfer like that, but I noticed dark maduro cigars do it more in my stash of older stuff. The ones with lighter wrappers with a lot more age barely have tinted cello.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The EC 187 is a great smoke - wish they were still around. I'm down to a fiver or so myself and the only other one I've seen posted was by @OneStrangeOne I would concur with you that I would like to just peek at what's down deep in his humi !

Won the Silver tonight


----------



## Peapaw

My version of the blind pass.... kind of, didn't turn the light on. Just reached in and grabbed one, and no I wasn't able to guess what it was.

RP vintage '90









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

A. Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. Great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I'm prepping for tomm...I'll be deeper into my 40s tomm so that means rifling thru the humidors deciding what to smoke....priorities man priorities lol...for today it'll be another plasencia and I dug out some very well aged and old faves a uf-13 and mow dark aged maduro...still deciding on what's for the bday but I got some nice ones plucked and a trip to ci tomm as well...yeah I got issues but don't we all?!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

Ez tantrum.
Another great stick from @kacey thanks brother!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Nice ride home smoke Courtesy of @Prf5415

Thank you sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Chilly, wet mornin'....going pint sized.
Norteno and Iron Bean....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BillH said:


> Been awhile fellas. Happy to pop in now that it's warmed up a bit in the Old Dominion state.
> 
> Here's one I fired up to start my work week Monday mornin' & one I'm currently enjoying at my B&M store/lounge.


Good to see you Whisky Bill!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Just got back from eating four and a half pounds of crab legs :hungry: I'm stuffed stupid but there's always room for a cigar :grin2:


No lobster? Hope your BDay was good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> No lobster? Hope your BDay was good!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


We had my dinner yesterday since it wouldn't be so crowded. Today is the big day and I'm burning some big boys today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of which. 1st up for the day is a Padron 50th Maduro for my birthday :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> I'm prepping for tomm...I'll be deeper into my 40s tomm so that means rifling thru the humidors deciding what to smoke....priorities man priorities lol...for today it'll be another plasencia and I dug out some very well aged and old faves a uf-13 and mow dark aged maduro...still deciding on what's for the bday but I got some nice ones plucked and a trip to ci tomm as well...yeah I got issues but don't we all?!
> View attachment 243596
> View attachment 243594
> View attachment 243592


Happy Birthday :grin2:. I believe it was @mrolland5500 birthday also wherever he is.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Speaking of which. 1st up for the day is a Padron 50th Maduro for my birthday :grin2:


Happy birthday to both of us. 

That's one hell of a birthday cigar you have there. Nice!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Happy birthday to both of us.
> 
> That's one hell of a birthday cigar you have there. Nice!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Interesting > Happy Birthday back to you :grin2:


----------



## blackrabbit

A happy birthday all around! Enjoy your day brothers!


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> The EC 187 is a great smoke - wish they were still around. I'm down to a fiver or so myself and the only other one I've seen posted was by @OneStrangeOne I would concur with you that I would like to just peek at what's down deep in his humi !
> 
> Won the Silver tonight


Funny you mention the 187, I bought those bundles of coronas years ago at Union Cigar Club. I just happened to notice them in the little glass closet overstock walk in when I was chatting it up with Bill one afternoon. Apparently he really liked them too and had stashed a dozen bundles, so I ended up with 3 bundles that day. We smoked them regularly together for the longest time on the days I would go to hang out with all the old timers.
The sad part is Bill is getting older now and he had a stroke last year and getting harder for him to travel around as much. Then last July he took a bad tumble down the flight of stairs in his house and broke his neck and a bunch of ribs. Now he doesn't come to the club for more than a few hours on certain days, can't smoke, using a walker, and in a neck brace for the rest of his life. Good thing we all had time to make some good memories over the years though. I learned a lot about life and cigars from all those old timers in my younger years.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Happy Birthdays!

Smoking one for you guys.

Micallef Mata Fina


----------



## msmith1986

Morning Punch corona, now a Chateau maduro Rothchilde for lunch.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Round 2.
Hope the sun is shining where you guys are!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> Funny you mention the 187, I bought those bundles of coronas years ago at Union Cigar Club. I just happened to notice them in the little glass closet overstock walk in when I was chatting it up with Bill one afternoon. Apparently he really liked them too and had stashed a dozen bundles, so I ended up with 3 bundles that day. We smoked them regularly together for the longest time on the days I would go to hang out with all the old timers.
> The sad part is Bill is getting older now and he had a stroke last year and getting harder for him to travel around as much. Then last July he took a bad tumble down the flight of stairs in his house and broke his neck and a bunch of ribs. Now he doesn't come to the club for more than a few hours on certain days, can't smoke, using a walker, and in a neck brace for the rest of his life. Good thing we all had time to make some good memories over the years though. I learned a lot about life and cigars from all those old timers in my younger years.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's too bad, that is such a cool shop but it's always been a younger guy the couple of times I've been there. Wonder what other gems he has squirreled away.


----------



## ForMud

I like the short salamons better.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Gumby-cr said:


> Sine_Qua_Non said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to both of us.
> 
> That's one hell of a birthday cigar you have there. Nice!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png Happy Birthday back to you /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Happy birthday to both of ya!&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 







Gotta fix a flat tire on the lawnmower and see how much I can get cut before it starts raining,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Speaking of which. 1st up for the day is a Padron 50th Maduro for my birthday :grin2:


Nice! Happy Birthday! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Happy birthday to both of us.
> 
> That's one hell of a birthday cigar you have there. Nice!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> I'm prepping for tomm...I'll be deeper into my 40s tomm so that means rifling thru the humidors deciding what to smoke....priorities man priorities lol...for today it'll be another plasencia and I dug out some very well aged and old faves a uf-13 and mow dark aged maduro...still deciding on what's for the bday but I got some nice ones plucked and a trip to ci tomm as well...yeah I got issues but don't we all?!
> View attachment 243596
> View attachment 243594
> View attachment 243592


Happy Birthday! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

MF El Centurion. Almost done with my chores. Just the lawn to mow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Its Friday


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> We had my dinner yesterday since it wouldn't be so crowded. Today is the big day and I'm burning some big boys today.


Happy birthday brother!









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

I lit this Mad MF because that's what I am at the moment while it's cold and raining again, and I'm on my way to see my attorney with another round of paperwork accompanied by another pile of Franklins. Somebody is going to pay for this eventually....
On a positive note though, I love the PA double ligero rolled into these things. Happy Friday, and happy birthday to everyone it applies to today.









Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity.


----------



## Peapaw

OneStrangeOne said:


> MB3
> 
> View attachment 243612
> 
> 
> Gotta fix a flat tire on the lawnmower and see how much I can get cut before it starts raining,


My wife cut the grass yesterday.... tomorrow she'll help me change batteries in the truck. 
I'm a lucky man.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Round 2 courtesy of @Ranger0282 Thank you again :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Up on deck for round #2 for the day...


----------



## tazdvl

Camacho Triple Maduro with 6 months rest for a little garage project this afternoon. 









This is what my wife and I do to the tire stop in the garage about every 6 months. 









I'm tired of replacing them, so I'm filling the new one with resin as suggested by someone on Amazon in hopes it'll last 4 years like his. 









For those of you brothers and sisters concerned about me spontaneously combusting because I'm smoking around highly flammable chemicals....rest assured, it was chemicals in the well ventilated garage first, light the cigar outside while it cures, second. :big grin:

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Elizabeth10

Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet. 

Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


----------



## tazdvl

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


Congrats!!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro with 6 months rest for a little garage project this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my wife and I do to the tire stop in the garage about every 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of replacing them, so I'm filling the new one with resin as suggested by someone on Amazon in hopes it'll last 4 years like his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you brothers and sisters concerned about me spontaneously combusting because I'm smoking around highly flammable chemicals....rest assured, it was chemicals in the well ventilated garage first, light the cigar outside while it cures, second. :big grin:
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


I used a piece of a 2x4 on the floor for front and back of the tire. I shot in a few 3" drive pins with washers to hold it there. Although my Pennsyltucky solution is a reminder and works as a chock, not a stop like yours. A foam ball or bell and string would also do it for parking depth. I always back in, never pull in, just in case I ever have to flee Duke's of Hazard style.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the Steve Saka event in OK. Trying different cigars. Very good so far. Nice event.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Round 3 :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peapaw said:


> My wife cut the grass yesterday.... tomorrow she'll help me change batteries in the truck.
> I'm a lucky man.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Yes you are, don't think mine even knows what a lawnmower looks like!


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## haegejc

AF Don Carlos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

San Lotano.


----------



## mpomario

A TGIF and happy birthday Smoke for they guys!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Ez tantrum.
> Another great stick from @*kacey* thanks brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Glad ya enjoyed it.


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida


----------



## Rabidawise

Fable Fourth Prime


----------



## Hickorynut

Matilde Renacer on a beautiful evening....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


Congrats!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro with 6 months rest for a little garage project this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my wife and I do to the tire stop in the garage about every 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of replacing them, so I'm filling the new one with resin as suggested by someone on Amazon in hopes it'll last 4 years like his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you brothers and sisters concerned about me spontaneously combusting because I'm smoking around highly flammable chemicals....rest assured, it was chemicals in the well ventilated garage first, light the cigar outside while it cures, second. :big grin:
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Dang....I'd rather see a fire ball 

Glad you are safety minded...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Curlyhead maduro earlier and a Steampumk maduro tonight with and Oyster City Tupelo Honey brew.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hemingway Maduro and dark sipping Rum!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Having a different kind of Friday...









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


Congrats on the house!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


Congrats, Sis.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Forgot the start pic. Nubbing out a Cain Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Dang....I'd rather see a fire ball
> 
> Glad you are safety minded...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


All of you FFs are fire bugs. When I was a park ranger we invited the fire department to spectate while we burned off a bunch of brush we had piled up.

They couldn't just stand by and watch. Next thing I know they're emptying drinking water bottles and refilling them with deisel and gasoline, then throwing them in to the middle to "help it catch". Lol!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Round 2


Damn Brian you smoked 2 of my all time favorites today. I hope we have nice weather up here this weekend so I can catch up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Damn Brian you smoked 2 of my all time favorites today. I hope we have nice weather up here this weekend so I can catch up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


First time for the Fable, they'll be in the regular rotation for sure! I'm close to needing to re-up on the Oscuros.


----------



## Rondo

Rage Shorty
very tasty 1.5 hour smoke for under $3


----------



## kacey

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


What is your new address need to send ya a house warming gift.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

My second for today I need to post pics of my first.
Opus X Lost City need another box of these.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE! After 11 years of renting an apartment with no patio or deck or terrace, this is pretty damn sweet.
> 
> Jimenez San Andres Torpedo


Congrats on becoming a property tax paying homeowner Elizabeth ! 
You digging those Jiminez or just one you still had from your visit to that shop ? I've got that one you sent me in the on deck circle for next week.

Hemingway Signature over here tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Lika1

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

A couple today....started off like the OG @Olecharlie with a nub and some coffee and things escalated from there.

















La Paloma








Noel Rojas 









Lastly a Mi Quarida









And my 9 year old, learning how to Shit and Get!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> First time for the Fable, they'll be in the regular rotation for sure! I'm close to needing to re-up on the Oscuros.


So you didn't try to smoke 2 cigars with PA tobacco in them? Well you did, and excellent representation in both of those as they're both in my top 10.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> A couple today....started off like the OG @Olecharlie with a nub and some coffee and things escalated from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Paloma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Rojas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly a Mi Quarida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 9 year old, learning how to Shit and Get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


One hell of a day!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Break


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> A couple today....started off like the OG @Olecharlie with a nub and some coffee and things escalated from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Paloma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Rojas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly a Mi Quarida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 9 year old, learning how to Shit and Get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Got Noel Rojas on my short list! It's nice to see you with the boys having a hoot of a time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

thanks for the bday wishes guys and happy bday to everybody else!!! seems like we've got a few....starting this one off with a opus x blue


----------



## greasemonger

@*ElCigarShop.com* house blend (family series?) that was included in a shipment last Jan. Excellent draw, burn, construction, and nice mild nutty flavors that compliment a cup of Sumatra very well. Solid stick indeed.


----------



## Madderduro

bday cigar #2....padron 50 yr


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Thanks @WNYTony! Great smoke, a couple transitions alread and I'm convinced I tasted a glazed donut at one point!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard with Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well after yesterday I'm not drinking the rest of the weekend :faint:


----------



## Razorhog

Gumby-cr said:


> Well after yesterday I'm not drinking the rest of the weekend :faint:


One of my favorite albums playing in the background there. So nostalgic


----------



## SilkyJ

Camacho triple maduro from @cracker1397
Been awhile since I've had one of these and I forgot how good they are.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Work before play......Cain CT to start the day.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Toolguy

My Father the Judge paired with a Cab Sav & a glass of Scotch. Don't judge me.


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

My weekly ratzilla.
Perfect size, flavour and construction.
Happy Saturday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

From my drive, Wednesday, to get the fur babies from the dog sitters place. Punch cigarello and two AF cigarellos, jeep is great for a smoke not many soft surfaces in it.


----------



## kacey

For yesterdays walk courtesy of I believe @Ckc123 not my cup of joe but...


----------



## mpomario

From @kacey. To be honest I never expect much from Macanudos but they usually surprise me. Great morning smoke. Burning great, stacking dimes. First inch was a lot more pepper than I expected and has smoothed out and gotten creamy.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Fusion

Spending some time with Zino today


----------



## haegejc

CFed Mexican Hot Choc. Great flavors but bad burn again. Tunneled like crazy. Thought it might be the rh so I moved them from a 69% to a 65% tupperdor 3 months ago. Has anybody else had this issue? I bought this bundle around when I joined puff 6 to 7 months ago.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

I've been dancing with






Mr. Brownstone


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Tulse

A @Sine_Qua_Non bodyguard. Especially satisfying after a successful snaking of the tub drain....full whirlpool action.


----------



## haegejc

Gave up on the CFed and went to a Padron Always a great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

haegejc said:


> CFed Mexican Hot Choc. Great flavors but bad burn again. Tunneled like crazy. Thought it might be the rh so I moved them from a 69% to a 65% tupperdor 3 months ago. Has anybody else had this issue? I bought this bundle around when I joined puff 6 to 7 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had that problem with a MHC yet.


----------



## greasemonger

Oops DP


----------



## haegejc

greasemonger said:


> I haven't had that problem with a MHC yet.


Do you think it could be my RH? I am real careful and watch it like a hawk!! I even check all of the calibrations, and they were spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Saka Saturday....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

RP Cuban Blend for the walk to the post office









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

haegejc said:


> Do you think it could be my RH? I am real careful and watch it like a hawk!! I even check all of the calibrations, and they were spot on.


I have not smoked one of those but you may have just need to roast the edges before puffing as it seems the outside is not burnt at all. I always toast the heck out of the full face of the cigar.


----------



## SilkyJ

kacey said:


> RP Cuban Blend for the walk to the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'm glad to see you're able to walk to the post office. Wait...you aren't pulling a wagon with you are you?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> Oops DP


That's what she said. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday @Madderduro @Sine_Qua_Non

This one is five or six years old. Awesome spring day with a little bloodroot flower right next to where I am sitting in the woods behind the house










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

@kacey at it again I believe. First for the last one and this one. Cusano aged 18 years Corojo.








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

huffer33 said:


> Happy birthday @Madderduro @Sine_Qua_Non
> 
> This one is five or six years old. Awesome spring day with a little bloodroot flower right next to where I am sitting in the woods behind the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Thanks! I'm hoping to actually get to smoke a cigar or two tonight, I was too low on sleep and passed out early last bight.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Romeo Y Juliets 1875 Resrva for the walk home from the Post Office.
Now that I am home EZ Saturday is in effect.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not as bold as the Maduros I usually smoke but not a bad stick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Loose draw on this one, not sure if all will be the same. Not bad otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ok, make it a @kacey trifecta. Caldwell LLTK en lock stock.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SilkyJ

CAO Fume Em Corda while on squirrel duty with my trusty Red Ryder. These critters have ruined my garden for the last time. We are officially at war.


----------



## greasemonger

haegejc said:


> Do you think it could be my RH? I am real careful and watch it like a hawk!! I even check all of the calibrations, and they were spot on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the insides are dryer than the outside? No clue, but if they've acclimating for months I wouldn't figure that'd be the case.


----------



## Jankjr

Elizabeth10 said:


> Rainy day. Enjoying my first smoke on the screened porch at MY NEW HOUSE


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jas Sum Kral with a cup of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SilkyJ said:


> CAO Fume Em Corda while on squirrel duty with my trusty Red Ryder. These critters have ruined my garden for the last time. We are officially at war.
> View attachment 243746


I get to deal with rabbits every year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

haegejc said:


> CFed Mexican Hot Choc. Great flavors but bad burn again. Tunneled like crazy. Thought it might be the rh so I moved them from a 69% to a 65% tupperdor 3 months ago. Has anybody else had this issue? I bought this bundle around when I joined puff 6 to 7 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could be a combination of the Houston humidity and the way they were rolled.


----------



## Hickorynut

This Sumatra wrapper cuz I haven't had one for a while....and I'm still catching up around the house....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gummy Jones

About time these tainos met the flame

With @mambo5


----------



## Razorhog

10 years on this Graycliff Crystal Bahamas. Strange ash. Tastes good










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First outdoor cigar of the year!!! Decided to head over to the cigar bar/Asian Fusion restaurant across the street from me for a personal birthday celebration. Baker's Bourbon, a VSG, and sushi; perfection for me this evening. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I get to deal with rabbits every year.


Just got done pickin squirrels off in the garage....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Razorhog

Next up is a well aged Diesel from @TexaSmoke
These are delicious

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Razorhog said:


> Next up is a well aged Diesel from @TexaSmoke
> These are delicious
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Forgot the pic

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> First outdoor cigar of the year!!! Decided to head over to the cigar bar/Asian Fusion restaurant across the street from me for a personal birthday celebration. Baker's Bourbon, a VSG, and sushi; perfection for me this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Happy birthday! Sounds like my kind of evening. Enjoy

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rads

So whats wrong with this picture? Decided to have a nice smoke after a crappy week and crappy weather....


But I had to relight this cigar several times....not too happy with this....My Fathers Cigar Maduro....


But I have to admit...I like the artwork on the wrapper!


----------



## Tulse

Happy Birthday, Nate!

I got a new toy. New toy cigar. New toy bourbon.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron today.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

#2 3 & 4 for today


----------



## Dran

Jacobs Ladder from @disco_potato in a maw.... Whatever happened to that 2 steppin tuber anyways?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bws nbk,


----------



## Matt_21

Had a sh$t day at work. Smoking this on the drive home helped some. Thanks @MattT
Edit: please excuse the terrible toast/light job. Trying to get out of there as fast as possible lol


----------



## blackrabbit

Still a little snow on the lower mountains but spring is here with the lilacs starting to bud out. I decided to try this Fratello that I have been sitting on for a while after seeing the blind review. I agree that it is a very good smoke.


----------



## restomod

Guys, guys, guys, it's above 50 degrees after dark in NY! I'm so happy in this moment right now.


----------



## greasemonger

AVO+Porter+Fire =👍


----------



## Olecharlie

After eating Mexican food, I had to come home and have a smoke and a sip of Bulleit!


----------



## kacey

For the drive to game









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Round two: RoMa CroMagnon. I always love when a cigar is just as awesome the second and third and subsequent times as it was on the first. This cigar is definitely one of those.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

Watching the Astros !!! Next game is Texas Tech!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

The last 2 weeks























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> The last 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad your back. It's been too long since I've seen a car payment's worth of cigars go up in smoke.. lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed an Illusione Epernay Le Grande today. I just love this cigar. It has about 2 years in my tupperdor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Guns up baby. Go Tech


----------



## kacey

For cigar number 2 at game.
Davidoff Superior









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Everything is right in the world again.... the glove is back baby !










Tonight the Micallef Leyenda


----------



## tacket

Home roll courtesy of @Fusion -- not a bad tasting stick!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

CAO Flathead 
I'm kinda liking the squared off cap... of course I like the bellicose too...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

a viaje to start the day off


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mi Querida courtesy of @JtAv8tor with a dark roast Sumatra


----------



## S&W

A couple from yesterday...


----------



## Dran

Amazon Basin from @MattT








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Didn't label just put a date on it have no idea what this is! I think is was a CFed or Small Batch COTMC in Jan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, due to the RG on the 4x60 I use a punch, works great every time.


----------



## Madderduro

always enjoyed the basin, fuma em corda & the anaconda rott but with 2 yrs + they're excellent


----------



## haegejc

Norteno while waiting for the storms to hit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Edgy85

Don't know what's better the stick or the waffle and blueberry stout.
Damn that is one of the tastiest beverages iv ever had the pleasure of slurping.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Monte White on a fine spring morning


----------



## Razorhog

Rainy day setup in the garage. Partagas Black 6x60 EDIT: FYI this is not a beginner smoke, even with 5+ years on it. About half way done an hour in and it has some wonderful earthy dark flavors with a bit of pepper and an oily mouthfeel. Chewy smoke with a bit of spice on the finish, very tasty but strong!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Rondo said:


> View attachment 243830


You either have a small stick or some huge nuts lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dropped the last of my iced coffee on the way out the door for the first cigar of the day... didn't even get one sip...


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions for round 2. when I picked up the first one I was resigned not to let these things ruin another perfectly good smoking opportunity. the first one went over the fence after less than 5 minutes and several pokes with the Modus.


BOSSTANK said:


> Dropped the last of my iced coffee on the way out the door for the first cigar of the day... didn't even get one sip...


Bummer sorry to see that. Such a slap in the face when you have to clean it up too.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Razorhog

BOSSTANK said:


> Dropped the last of my iced coffee on the way out the door for the first cigar of the day... didn't even get one sip...


I see the cigar came to no harm, which is good. Given the choice I would probably drop the coffee too! :smile2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

The lineup of the past few days








Thanks to @Sine_Qua_Non for this wonderful smoke

At a birthday party for a friends last night

























And now for today while enjoying the rain and cooler weather


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


> Dropped the last of my iced coffee on the way out the door for the first cigar of the day... didn't even get one sip...


That sucks.


----------



## haegejc

Too wet to do anything outside except have a smoke!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

NLMTHA is a great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wrestlemania tonight and I'm starting with this :grin2: Last nights Hall of Fame was interesting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF and a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


> Dropped the last of my iced coffee on the way out the door for the first cigar of the day... didn't even get one sip...


Bummer


----------



## Fusion

Staying with a Conni for round 2


----------



## Hickorynut

Still have not had a "special" cigar this weekend...but this PDR Oscuro with a year on it is purty good for now.. 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tulse

Holts mystery sampler continued. Hay soaked with black coffee. Not bad at all for a cheapie.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Round 2 :grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had to smoke one right off the bat. Have to say this a great stick. Is it #1 worthy? Depends on who you ask I guess. Great flavors and progression. Construction wasn't bad either. I would definitely get more


----------



## S&W

Good one this A.M.


----------



## blackrabbit

Extremely lovely out today around these parts.


----------



## TX Cigar

Ezra Zion from my first online order. I like.


----------



## greasemonger

A Flores Maduro and a Sticky Stout from Red Hare Brewing Co


----------



## cracker1397

Sabor de Estelli
Courtesy of @Olecharlie
I always look for what this guy is smoking. We have similar tastes. Thanks buddy for another great stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Round :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

My first Saka stick. So far so good on this little guy


----------



## kengolfnut

Being a newbie...
Aging Room Pelo de Oro


----------



## TX Cigar

@panza verde - I met Mr. Saka this weekend at an event in Oklahoma and smoked several of his cigars, for the first time. I was impressed with everyone I had. Especially the Mi Querida.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pedro Martin Fiera,


----------



## PanzaVerde

TX Cigar said:


> @panza verde - I met Mr. Saka this weekend at an event in Oklahoma and smoked several of his cigars, for the first time. I was impressed with everyone I had. Especially the Mi Querida.


I have yet to try the Mi Querida but it's on my list for sure. The Muestra De Saka is on there too. The Todo Las Dias is really good and I am loving the transitions. Construction is spot on too.

Would love to go to an event of his but my local shops don't carry too much of his stuff. Same owner but has two different locations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pedro Martin Fiera,
> 
> View attachment 243918


Those are good....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

I got lucky. Was in OKC for the weekend, scouted out a cigar lounge and they had an event Friday night and he was there. Pretty cool. Lots of fun.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TX Cigar said:


> @panza verde - I met Mr. Saka this weekend at an event in Oklahoma and smoked several of his cigars, for the first time. I was impressed with everyone I had. Especially the Mi Querida.


Steve saka might be the coolest dude in the industry.

Also his wife Cindy handles a lot of their office stuff including responding to emails and is a complete doll. She was one of the most genuine people I've spoken to in the cigar industry and truly cares about her customers. They have a fan in me and a customer for as long as mr saka keeps produced smokes.


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier from @disco_potato









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Got out again today - short sleeves in April is awesome !










Round 2 - Black Crown corona










And tonight










OK, here's what was inside before anyone breaks the Google lol


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday...check.....maduro... check...
Umbagog and Fogchaser ahhhhhh....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

From SBCOTM
Viaje Exclusivo Petit Lancero
I Probably smoked this one a little to early.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

PanzaVerde said:


> I have yet to try the Mi Querida but it's on my list for sure. The Muestra De Saka is on there too. The Todo Las Dias is really good and I am loving the transitions. Construction is spot on too.
> 
> Would love to go to an event of his but my local shops don't carry too much of his stuff. Same owner but has two different locations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the TLD's, but my shop doesn't carry any Saka stuff either - I've been bugging him to get some in so I can try some of the others.


----------



## PanzaVerde

ScottyB said:


> I really like the TLD's, but my shop doesn't carry any Saka stuff either - I've been bugging him to get some in so I can try some of the others.


Yeah they are a great stick. Need to look for some deals on them. My local shops selection isn't that great but they can surprise me sometimes. Noticed yesterday they actually have some BLTC but very limited. For some reason they have enough Viaje to kill someone though. Which is not a bad thing but when you have limited space in the humidor why use half of it for one brand?

If you find any good deals on some Saka smokes let me know. Maybe we can do a split.


----------



## ScottyB

PanzaVerde said:


> Yeah they are a great stick. Need to look for some deals on them. My local shops selection isn't that great but they can surprise me sometimes. Noticed yesterday they actually have some BLTC but very limited. For some reason they have enough Viaje to kill someone though. Which is not a bad thing but when you have limited space in the humidor why use half of it for one brand?
> 
> If you find any good deals on some Saka smokes let me know. Maybe we can do a split.


You got it Brother.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been raining 3 days straight here...


----------



## Peapaw

Round 2 Cain F nub, courtesy of @ScottyB









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday...Was recommended to me be the guy at the B&M I go to. A really good cigar both in taste and burn....Not sure if it's $16.00 good...But at $10 - $12....I could see getting a box.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting off Monday with this :grin2: Wrestlemania went WAY longer than I was planning. It didn't end until like 12:30 am this morning. By 11:30 pm I just wanted it to be over :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mark in wi

First from Spring Break. Had decent flavor of tobacco and coco. The stick was a little squishy but even with a light draw and wonky ash/burn had tons of smoke. 
View attachment 243950


----------



## Mark in wi

One more from spring break.


----------



## Tulse




----------



## ScottyB

Gumby-cr said:


> Starting off Monday with this :grin2: Wrestlemania went WAY longer than I was planning. It didn't end until like 12:30 am this morning. By 11:30 pm I just wanted it to be over :vs_laugh:


Me and some buddies had a party for Wrestlemania I and II, they were a really big deal. I wouldn't even know who the big stars are now.


----------



## Gumby-cr

ScottyB said:


> Me and some buddies had a party for Wrestlemania I and II, they were a really big deal. I wouldn't even know who the big stars are now.


It's a totally different environment nowadays. I think last night might have been the final nail in the coffin for me. It's just too long for it's own good. Last nights main even was the first time they had women main event and the crowd was dead by then. There were people walking out in the match. It's not even considered "wrestling" anymore in the eyes of Vince McMahon. It's "sports entertainment".


----------



## Fusion

Maduro Monday with this offering from Dapper cigars, and very nice it is


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Sabor de Estelli
> Courtesy of @Olecharlie
> I always look for what this guy is smoking. We have similar tastes. Thanks buddy for another great stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime, glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sunday Fun Day


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO Black Gothic


----------



## msmith1986

75° and a Casta Mareba from 2014 on the back porch. Not very relaxing with all the crazies out here, but oh so good. #MaduroMonday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Drinking Age with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

RP Vintage 1990 ROTT


----------



## BOSSTANK

php007 said:


> Sunday Fun Day


Year of the Rooster... very nice! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

DTT Umbagog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Dehe....


----------



## msmith1986

Panacea Red 560. Pretty good so far. Triple ligero filler, habano binder, Brazilian maduro wrapper. #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

My first Viaje (I think). Definitely won't be my last

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Staying with the Maduro for round 2


----------



## Hickorynut

Front row seat for the light and sound show....
HE Miami and Tangerine Tea....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat Drinking Age with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 243980


Double take......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Man O War Virtue


----------



## WABOOM

Last Call Maduro for Maduro Monday


----------



## Peapaw

Tabak especial. For round 3.
Why? Because it was there.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had to go ahead and try one of these out


----------



## SLOANER

Lil Texas maduro stick in support of Texas Tech tonight!
#wreckem









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Someone sent me this Macanudo Jamaica Estate Reserve a few years ago. I decided to fire it up as a road trip gar as I drive the mountains to Eastern Oregon. I was pleasantly surprised by this stick. Nice pepper blast to start, the requisite coffee and cocoa, background of graham and baking spices. Copious amounts of smoke. I have to admit that I really enjoyed this.
Yes Dino, it's a Macanudo and it was a good smoke.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

PanzaVerde said:


> Had to go ahead and try one of these out


So what do you think? I went through a box of robustos a while ago but never tried that size.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Deuce Da Masta said:


> So what do you think? I went through a box of robustos a while ago but never tried that size.


Great so far. Nice smooth flavors. Still have a third left and little bit of spice is coming through. I'm not good with picking up specific flavors though. Construction is great but a little tight on the draw but I tend to see that with most perfectos. Had the ash hold on for over half the stick.

After doing some research on them they are definitely worth the $5 a stick price tag.


----------



## Razorhog

Had another 9 year old DPG Cuban Classic, I have got to get another box, only one left. Hope new ones taste the same ROTT 


Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Maduro Monday with this offering from Dapper cigars, and very nice it is


Hell yeah

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> Sunday Fun Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man that Daughters of the Wind looks great!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I have got to get me some of them. Which one is better. The natural or Maduro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje fifty fifty,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Caldwell Yellow Cake and a cup of Ezra Zion 6 Year!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

PanzaVerde said:


> I have got to get me some of them. Which one is better. The natural or Maduro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's to tough to call for me....I haven't had any Maduras that were rested. And I do believe they are gonna get better in time. With that being said I have had the naturals with rest and really like them. So pretty much buy a box of both....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PTAaron

Thanks @Rondo - this thing is great!


----------



## PanzaVerde

GOT14U said:


> That's to tough to call for me....I haven't had any Maduras that were rested. And I do believe they are gonna get better in time. With that being said I have had the naturals with rest and really like them. So pretty much buy a box of both....lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Haha I will remember that


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Double take......
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It's a Anthony's exclusive.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

CH Paniolo.


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost Great stick and it's going to last the whole game !


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost Great stick and it's going to last the whole game !
> 
> Couldn't be happier that you're enjoying it Tony.


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> WNYTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost Great stick and it's going to last the whole game !
> 
> Couldn't be happier that you're enjoying it Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this Royal Air Force stick is awesome, not your typical lancero
Click to expand...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Humphrey's Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this Royal Air Force stick is awesome, not your typical lancero
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a big MLB fan. If you ever had the Erlich, that was great as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## mpomario

Picked one of these to see if I liked it better than the regular Tabernacle that just didn't hit me right. Really enjoyed this one.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Lika1

Pretty good smoke......


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Peapaw

Punch Gran Puro









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BV Mini before work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Frank Llaneza 1961 with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Cool drizzly day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

El centurion and a bottle of cherry beer.
This beer goes great with any stick tastes like cherry cordial - perfect palette cleanser.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Celebrating my 1 week of not buying any cigars by smoking this. Baby steps :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Celebrating my 1 week of not buying any cigars by smoking this. Baby steps :grin2:


Congratulations!! I failed!! and with the Texas Cigar Festival this weekend I will fail again!!


----------



## greasemonger

LP Black Label last night, H Upmann by AJ this morning, Romeo Verona courtesy of @kacey currently. Good smoke bro thanks!


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Congratulations!! I failed!! and with the Texas Cigar Festival this weekend I will fail again!!


Ya...I just got an email from an online shop (not Ezra) and I think I'm going to break my not buying anything already :vs_laugh: Oh Boy!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days of smoking. My first Roma Craft, gotta put these on the buy list.


----------



## Tulse

Good. Is good. Is very good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione 88. Maduro. I don't smoke many maduro cigars these days but this is always a good smoke.









This has mellowed a lot over 4-5 years in the box. But in a good way. Illusione are amazing NC cigars even if they aren't the most cost effective at times. Buying them on sale or getting boxes at places that have good prices is always a good thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke for maw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Working on the back porch with a cup of coffee and a Mexican Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Fusion

This one is fast becoming a new fav


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

No humidor is complete without old faithful


----------



## Hickorynut

A little quiet time before I have to deal with people......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Razorhog

Herrera Esteli Miami. Thanks @Rabidawise










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Anaconda









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

Flathead 660 maduro from @LeatherNeck from last September. Lasted 2 hours while I'm typing proposals in the garage.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with a cup of Ethiopian,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust Sobremesa. One of my all time favorite cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

For my first smoke of the day.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Compliments [MENTION=12614]onestrangeone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Glandon Family Scottish Maduro. 

Rumor has it that one of the main guys from this brand (Salamanca Cigar Group) was one of the founding partners of EZ early on and there is some kind of bad blood. Local lounge recommended this and I am not disappointed. 

Going very well with a couple bottles of Founders Breakfast Stout


----------



## BobP

Well, I guess I like lanceros, really enjoyed this one, El Triunfador.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Oliva V lancero from 2008. One of my all time favorite smokes. Gotta find a deal on another box...


----------



## Razorhog

haegejc said:


> Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust Sobremesa. One of my all time favorite cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping to win a fiver of those on cbid today. Looks delicious

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

After dinner smoke. Just got these on Saturday. Very good










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Well, I guess I like lanceros, really enjoyed this one, El Triunfador.


Yep, never cared for a Lanceros until I tried one lol!


----------



## greasemonger

ECCJ courtesy of @*GOT14U* Dern good smoke here, thanks Lebowski!


----------



## Ckc123

Tasty little......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Still learning. Which lancero would you all recommend to a newbie for a first time?


----------



## greasemonger

TX Cigar said:


> Still learning. Which lancero would you all recommend to a newbie for a first time?


Aladino personally, but YMMV


----------



## Tulse

greasemonger said:


> Aladino personally, but YMMV


I can imagine. Great bloody cigar in the single size I had.

I'll add Warped El Oso.


----------



## PanzaVerde

I have to work on self control. Wanted to save this smoke and got tired of fighting the urge. Great stick


----------



## Peapaw

TX Cigar said:


> Still learning. Which lancero would you all recommend to a newbie for a first time?


My wife really likes the My Father La Gran Oferta and the My Father # 4 in lancero, I tried her LGO and it was pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Tonight's smoke from @Olecharlie and the holiday exchange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Triple Maduro. I hate testing days. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

Razorhog said:


> Herrera Esteli Miami. Thanks @Rabidawise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

I should have rat holed these.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> ECCJ courtesy of @*GOT14U* Dern good smoke here, thanks Lebowski!


Right on man! Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

A most excellent cigar


----------



## msmith1986

TX Cigar said:


> Still learning. Which lancero would you all recommend to a newbie for a first time?


Oliva V, RP Super Ligero, Jas Sum Kral, LP L40. Too many good ones, but I like strong.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Basketcase


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 before work. Always good.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Yellow cake thanks to @Scotchpig









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Oliva V lancero from 2008. One of my all time favorite smokes. Gotta find a deal on another box...


180 tax free and 7.99 shipping from cigarplace; best deal I've ever seen on those.

https://www.cigarplace.biz/oliva-serie-v-lancero.html

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Eastern Standard with my morning coffee


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 180 tax free and 7.99 shipping from cigarplace; best deal I've ever seen on those.
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/oliva-serie-v-lancero.html
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Damn good price thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Damn good price thanks for the heads up


No problem. CigarPlace is pretty awesome, and they usually ship within 24 hours of purchase.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Habano and great weather!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

CAO Maduro in the bullpen for when I get off of this lot marked no smoking.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Yellowcake for breakfast









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 180 tax free and 7.99 shipping from cigarplace; best deal I've ever seen on those.
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/oliva-serie-v-lancero.html
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


$163.95...Free shipping at Atlantic if your a member.


----------



## ForMud

Greengo..Great taste out of the gate, then fell kinda flat. Burn issues.....I hope the remainder improve.


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks for the Lancero suggestions. Will definitely give them a try. Perdomo for now


----------



## Fusion

A custom on a windy day in Vacaville


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Getting better and better.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

RP Sun Grown Maduro 
Bought these about a year ago because I really liked them. Not sure if it's my taste changing or these cigars but everyone I've smoked since has been worse than the one before.


----------



## huffer33

Black bat with a Manhattan of sorts (dry vermouth no cherry)









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

@Olecharlie
Good smoke, kinda reminds me of the Dapper el barracho natural! Thanks bud!
Now it has transitioned to more similar to a golden diamond....keeping me on my toes with this one









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> @Olecharlie
> Good smoke, kinda reminds me of the Dapper el barracho natural! Thanks bud!
> Now it has transitioned to more similar to a golden diamond....keeping me on my toes with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Glad you liked it. I enjoy those Black Widows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Magna with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Dran

Thanks @WNYTony!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

3000 Maduro and a Cinnamon Toast Crunch (not Starbucks)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The King is Dead. One of my favorites so far.


----------



## SilkyJ

Trying something new at a MF event at the local shop.


----------



## GOT14U

God I luv these.
LFD double headed goat









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

Nub Habano thanks @ScottyB









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Think I'll do this much more roadwork and call it a night.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig

What do you have there Hick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke

Really enjoying this bigger RG stick for a change of pace... thanx bro


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Think I'll do this much more roadwork and call it a night.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Looks like you are making a shooting range... that's what I'm gonna do out on my 40 acres in the country when I can get a bulldozer out there


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> I can imagine. Great bloody cigar in the single size I had.
> 
> I'll add Warped El Oso.


Luv the Tabernacle Lancero Maduro!


----------



## TX Cigar

Regius. Mighty tasty.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Looks like you are making a shooting range... that's what I'm gonna do out on my 40 acres in the country when I can get a bulldozer out there


The shooting range is past that red shed on the left .....that's just a mile long drive
to the main road...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> What do you have there Hick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blanco Primos....I guess its equivalent to a premium second?....I just think they are pretty tasty and cheap when I can't just sit and relax....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First in a few days, figured I'd try something I've never had before. Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415

Been a loooong day.


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Unholy Cocktail


----------



## TX Cigar

@GOT14U - i can't tell by the pictures on my phone -what are your smokes today? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Fusion

Great round 2


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMatt

Padron 5000


----------



## haegejc

@TexaSmoke. I had the same idea!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> @TexaSmoke. I had the same idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong. Always a solid choice.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabal,


----------



## Rabidawise

A Yellow Cake from @Dran and a little surgery on the new bike to install the new shorty exhaust.


----------



## GOT14U

Possibly the last, enjoying all this smoke time!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

Douple posting this to help keep Warped Wednesday alive.


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Douple posting this to help keep Warped Wednesday alive.


Cheater!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rabidawise said:


> A Yellow Cake from @Dran and a little surgery on the new bike to install the new shorty exhaust.


Don't you mean "mini bike"....lol enjoy the ride bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> A Yellow Cake from @Dran and a little surgery on the new bike to install the new shorty exhaust.


What is that? From here it looks like a little Grom, but then the passenger pegs are throwing me off. I keep threatening to get a Grom for around the lake and back roads but the wife keeps telling me I'm too big, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I do this occasionally with Maduro Monday too, but long term I think both threads will die.


----------



## WNYTony

I'm with you @WABOOM


----------



## Rabidawise

@GOT14U, @msmith1986, it's actually a Honda CB500F. While it's not a super sport by any means, it is a hell of a torquey little twin! It had enough power to get me out of the way if I need it to, but not so much that I can be stupid with. On top of that, the upright riding position feels like riding a dirt bike or a motard, but with better styling!


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> What is that? From here it looks like a little Grom, but then the passenger pegs are throwing me off. I keep threatening to get a Grom for around the lake and back roads but the wife keeps telling me I'm too big, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Have you ridden a Grom??? Probably need to move talking about this!


----------



## Lika1

One of my go-to's.....


----------



## lex61

WABOOM said:


> I do this occasionally with Maduro Monday too, but long term I think both threads will die.


I'll do what I can for Maduro Monday as soon as we get some consistent decent weather here. I've yet to smoke a Warped (though I have one in my humidor) so I'm not much help there. They're on my to-do list though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> I do this occasionally with Maduro Monday too, but long term I think both threads will die.


I try my best for maduro Monday, thrifty Thursday, and Fuente Friday, and more now that it's getting warmer out. I smoke maduro's primarily, but I try with ThriftyThursday more for the newer younger guys on tighter budgets though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Getting a little gangster for the end of tonight! @WNYTony he would love this stick









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rabidawise said:


> it's actually a Honda CB500F. While it's not a super sport by any means, it is a hell of a torquey little twin! It had enough power to get me out of the way if I need it to, but not so much that I can be stupid with. On top of that, the upright riding position feels like riding a dirt bike or a motard, but with better styling!


Fun looking bike. Lol I hear ya on the stupid part. I had a CBR1000 a while back and it was powerful enough to get stupid on and of course I got stupid at times haha... :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

My go to morning pre work stick. BV Mini.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

MoW last night...


----------



## Edgy85

Ab post embargo.
Enjoyed this one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RoMa Aquitaine, looked for a thrifty Thursday smoke but none I have with me fit the criteria.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

A little more of a pepper bomb than I like but not bad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Two from last night, an llusione Haut 10 Churchill and a Bespoke Cabinet Selection.


----------



## ForMud

Predictably good......


----------



## Fusion

Monte White


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


Not gonna lie.... totally jealous! Great pick up. Anything tatuaje and broadleaf.... yes please :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Day off, watching the Tiger game at the lounge.


----------



## SLOANER

Internet and phone down at the Job. Working from local lounge.

Thrifty Thursday goodness!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Order came in. Trying Whipped Cream for first time.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dang flood wiped out my bridge I just fixed... grrr


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


:surprise:


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


Looks and sounds delicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


Oh man! You ever want to trade buddy just let me know! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel and Costa Rican,


----------



## ScottyB

Round 2.


----------



## Bigal7373

I enjoyed this last night after work. I will be getting more.


----------



## Bigal7373

Heaven in a cigar!


----------



## Bigal7373

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


Heaven in a cigar!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

When one of your fav smokes is also a Thrifty Thursday cigar life is good:grin2:


----------



## huffer33

Emilio Draig K courtesy @WNYTony









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ckc123

Thrifty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro and a homerolled golden VA #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Alec Bradley Mundial thanks to @acitalianman13

Seems just a bit bigger then a short story. Prelight smell is great. Cant wait to spark this up now.


----------



## crown

NM Dominicano with my new V-cutter








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

113 days later, and this is one decent smoke. These took a while longer to get to a decent point than I had anticipated, but at least I'll know for the future.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21

At work. Just getting into a DPG Cuban Classic robusto.


----------



## Razorhog

Matt_21 said:


> At work. Just getting into a DPG Cuban Classic robusto.


One of my favorites!


----------



## Matt_21

Razorhog said:


> One of my favorites!


Only my second try at these but, so far pretty good. A good work cigar lol


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I'm with you ScotchPig. Got to meet Mr. Saka last weekend at an event. Very cool guy. Never had any of his stuff before that. This is a good one.


----------



## Olecharlie

A quick wind down to the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Umagog Toro with some refreshments :grin2:


----------



## S&W

My favorite RB tonight


----------



## haegejc

101 Chief Cool Arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Shorts for a quick ride home. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne, thanks Nate!


----------



## Hickorynut

Pedro Martin Fiera courtesy of @Gumby-cr......

Thrifty?......naw....unobtainium punch in da face and so good......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lfd oro,


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed 2nds


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with this sweetheart


----------



## Rabidawise

Thanks @Matfam1! These are always a favorite!


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Pedro Martin Fiera courtesy of @Gumby-cr......
> 
> Thrifty?......naw....unobtainium punch in da face and so good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Is that from before or after Gurkha bought PM?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Haven't bought a single cigar all year (besides COTM) so finally getting though some stock. These are so good, 80% retrohale-able too, so smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I was eager to try this stick from @curmudgeonista, since it came so highly recommended, and I wasn't disappointed. Thanks, Jack!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Spencer480

Great smoke only problem was a fourth of the way through I got called in to unload a truck, I may have drove slower than usual and I was able to get though the second 3rd.


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK

Good stick


----------



## msmith1986

It's chilly and windy so I'm in the garage to finish out my day with this DL.









Sent from somewhere


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Good stick


Those are great with dark rum. I still have a few from 2010 and they're pretty awesome.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Just wanted to thank @Matfam1 a second time for this smoke. Man it hit the spot after a long day. Also thanks to @curmudgeonista for creating the awesome Modus tool that allowed me to nub the crap out of this one!


----------



## Lika1

Love these......


----------



## WNYTony

SLOANER said:


> Internet and phone down at the Job. Working from local lounge.


I have questions:
1. How did you cut the phone and internet without anyone finding out it was you ?
2. How often can one do this before others get suspicious ?
3. Do you just tell people there was a house fire when all your paperwork smells of smoke the next day ?
4. Did @GOT14U teach you this trick ?
Inquiring minds need to know !

Recluse on a quick run over to my most local









Unbanded who knows what from a large sampler buy. Pretty good - whatever it is


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Spencer480 said:


> Great smoke only problem was a fourth of the way through I got called in to unload a truck, I may have drove slower than usual and I was able to get though the second 3rd.


Don't let anything prevent you from finishing a stick!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigal7373

Rabidawise said:


> Just wanted to thank @Matfam1 a second time for this smoke. Man it hit the spot after a long day. Also thanks to @curmudgeonista for creating the awesome Modus tool that allowed me to nub the crap out of this one!


Good to the very last?


----------



## Shaver702

Smoked this little gem yesterday. Smoked it to the nub.

Thanks bud! @OneStrangeOne


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Bigal7373 said:


> Good to the very last?


Yes sir! I tried to burn my lips!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Brick house courtesy of @kacey with Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost looks like I cut a cigar in half but I didn't :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm playing in the Big League now....actually it's been rattling around the office humi for a while and came in a mystery sampler from CFED I think.

Very Dominican with peanut, butter, hay and faint aged tobacco kind of vibe.

DBL Amarillo and Iron Bean Odin....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Is that from before or after Gurkha bought PM?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No idea......cello was tinted pretty good so I know it had some age.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Diesel 10th.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> Diesel 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


And I chucked it about there, bitter and unsmokable









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> No idea......cello was tinted pretty good so I know it had some age.....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I picked up a box from SBC a few years ago and I think I remember 2004 being in the description but I'm not entirely positive. I think they only had 1 box of each size when they put those up for sale.


----------



## Edgy85

Been a while since iv smoked my number 1.
Always a joy!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

A beautiful day in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Bigal7373

Shaver702 said:


> Smoked this little gem yesterday. Smoked it to the nub.
> 
> Thanks bud! @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Little" gem??!!?? LOL!
Maybe monster?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

Since the Diesel was a bust, I went with this one. 
I think I was still tasting the Diesel because it wasn't to good either.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Friday, have a great weekend everyone


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Razorhog

Peapaw said:


> Since the Diesel was a bust, I went with this one.
> I think I was still tasting the Diesel because it wasn't to good either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That's a bummer. Makes me think about the last time I bought a cigar at a B&M store. The salesman put a tiny ziploc bag of dark chocolate chips in there. You can eat one after a cigar (or even during, if it starts to get bitter) and it cleanses the palate. 
He said some old fella told them about it and they've been giving out bits of dark chocolate with cigars since. At any rate, you might grab some dark chocolate and keep some in the truck


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

Razorhog said:


> That's a bummer. Makes me think about the last time I bought a cigar at a B&M store. The salesman put a tiny ziploc bag of dark chocolate chips in there. You can eat one after a cigar (or even during, if it starts to get bitter) and it cleanses the palate.
> 
> He said some old fella told them about it and they've been giving out bits of dark chocolate with cigars since. At any rate, you might grab some dark chocolate and keep some in the truck


I don't think that would have saved the Diesel.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

might be the least impressive taa release ever....if not its close


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I have questions:
> 1. How did you cut the phone and internet without anyone finding out it was you ?
> 2. How often can one do this before others get suspicious ?
> 3. Do you just tell people there was a house fire when all your paperwork smells of smoke the next day ?
> 4. Did @GOT14U teach you this trick ?
> Inquiring minds need to know !
> 
> Recluse on a quick run over to my most local
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbanded who knows what from a large sampler buy. Pretty good - whatever it is


I will not be blamed for this! Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rounds 2 and 3. I think the new Alec Bradley Magic Toast might be their strongest stick to date :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Cao


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguan









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

First time for this, thanks @Olecharlie

If you're behind a truck and cigars are being tossed out the driver side window, honk and wave. It's likely @Peapaw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CAO Amazon Basis from @Ewood. Thank you Eric this is an enjoyable cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Shaver702

Bigal7373 said:


> "Little" gem??!!?? LOL!
> 
> Maybe monster?
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Haha maybe not the best choice words

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gardening......yes.......that's what I'll call it...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Scotchpig said:


> First time for this, thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> If you're behind a truck and cigars are being tossed out the driver side window, honk and wave. It's likely @Peapaw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today?? Probably !!!

But if you ever do see a white truck with Peapaw on the door, that's me.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Peapaw said:


> Today?? Probably !!!
> 
> But if you ever do see a white truck with Peapaw on the door, that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Great, now I'm gonna get killed by a tractor trailer cause I'm trying to read the damn door, instead of looking at the road.. my blood is on your hands... lol


----------



## Rusty Nail

Hdm


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I don't think that would have saved the Diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You must've smoked a wet one because all the ones I've smoked have been great. I got them as soon as they came out last summer and waited 3 months to smoke any. All good so far.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## msmith1986

OG Diesel corona. The pic with the foot band said "Failed to upload. This is an adult image". I didn't know Tapacrap could filter like that, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> You must've smoked a wet one because all the ones I've smoked have been great. I got them as soon as they came out last summer and waited 3 months to smoke any. All good so far.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's had been in my travel tuppador for at least three weeks.

I think. Lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Delicious...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

LFD Exclusive Two Headed Goat so I think from @GOT14U. Whatever it is it's good!!! 
Bob Dylan's Heavens Door Bourbon.

Thanks Jerod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> First time for this, thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> If you're behind a truck and cigars are being tossed out the driver side window, honk and wave. It's likely @Peapaw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hyour welcome Scott, that one has a few months rest. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## greasemonger

LC16 with a praline amber. Long day shovelling gravel and setting up the dish on the shed for my vintage camper cigar lounge. We wont pull the camper in till mid may, but I want to have it all prepped up so I can back it in, hook up shore power, directv, exhaust fan and enjoy a smoke in bug free air conditioned comfort watching the boob tube. I cant wait to get away from the bugs and pollen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Embassy Selection,


----------



## csk415




----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 Ezra Zion by the fire.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm not sure where this came from and avoided it for a few years now, but it is actually pretty good. The novice wrapper stretches aren't very impressive, nor is the retail price when I just looked it up. Good smoke, but for the price I'll take anything BLTC over this.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Honestly didn't realize what I had been sent. Fantastic smoke and wish I had picked up some at UG. Thanks @Olecharlie. Really starting to groove on some Noel Rojas. Sabor de Estelí.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> LFD Exclusive Two Headed Goat so I think from @GOT14U. Whatever it is it's good!!!
> Bob Dylan's Heavens Door Bourbon.
> 
> Thanks Jerod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir that is a UG exclusive. Correct name also.....damn good stick IMO! Glad you enjoyed it bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Honestly didn't realize what I had been sent. Fantastic smoke and wish I had picked up some at UG. Thanks @Olecharlie. Really starting to groove on some Noel Rojas. Sabor de Estelí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


The guy has some talent for sure!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

Round 2


----------



## Westside Threat

Tabernacle with 1.5 years on it. So much better than fresh. Paired with High West.

Jersey Jack Pinball just released Willie Wonka so watching it on twitch. I have serious Pinball envy and one day I'm gonna crack...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ

A little baby Oktoberfest from @WNYTony 's tiny bomb. I've walked right by the larger Oktoberfest's a dozen times and never once considered buying one. Now I wish I had. This is probably the best/most interesting cigar I've smoked in a long time. Thanks


----------



## SilkyJ

I was really excited about having some shorter smokes but dang I'd love to have another 2 or 3 inches of this thing right now.


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> I was really excited about having some shorter smokes but dang I'd love to have another 2 or 3 inches of this thing right now.
> View attachment 244466


Glad you enjoyed it J. The last part of that sounds eerily familiar for some reason.....

Thank Goodness It's Fuente Friday ! One the missus got me for Xmas, and I didn't have to dirty the pretty ashtray for the pic @GOT14U


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> The last part of that sounds eerily familiar for some reason.....


Hahaha, glad to know I'm not the only one that's heard that one before.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

One more quickie from @WNYTony. I knew I wouldn't be able to sleep thinking about the other one lol. Enjoyed this one to though.


----------



## Peapaw

After yesterday's troubles I went with a tried and true for me, CAO sparkplug....

Something is going on, I haven't changed anything in my travel setup since I started, and this one is bitter too. Not as bad as the Diesel yesterday but worse than the H Upmann.

The only thing I can think too do is switch to a snaplok container or get a herfador. But my boveda isn't swollen like I would expect it to be if it was absorbing excessive humidity from the air.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED McLovin and Fogchaser......before driving Ms Daisy....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## FLsmoker

One of these from sunny Miami


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Yes sir that is a UG exclusive. Correct name also.....damn good stick IMO! Glad you enjoyed it bud!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Very nice Jerod but that Noel Rojas - Gavito was amazing, going to give that cigar shop a call.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Honestly didn't realize what I had been sent. Fantastic smoke and wish I had picked up some at UG. Thanks @Olecharlie. Really starting to groove on some Noel Rojas. Sabor de Estelí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Glad you liked it Mario

I'm going to order some Noel Rojas - Gavitos, really amazing!


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Saturday


----------



## Gumby-cr

Westside Threat said:


> Tabernacle with 1.5 years on it. So much better than fresh. Paired with High West.
> 
> Jersey Jack Pinball just released Willie Wonka so watching it on twitch. I have serious Pinball envy and one day I'm gonna crack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Not going to cheat and guess that machine costs 12k. I always wanted the newer Star Wars pinball machine but when I think of how many cigars I could buy with that money it will remain a dream.


----------



## Dran

Tat Michael FTW! Should last me through the boys bowling league.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

LFD mini chisel for the dogs potty break.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Edgy85

Half way through this box of sungrown flying pigs.
Oooo this one is sweet and salty at the same time...loving it!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Glad you liked it Mario
> 
> I'm going to order some Noel Rojas - Gavitos, really amazing!


I think I may hit Lake Worth cigar shop next weekend.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

The standing under the portico at the car dealership waiting for service work to be done cigar...


----------



## Matt_21

Punch London Club EMS


----------



## haegejc

BV Mini before the Texas Cigar Festival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

My first wise man....tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Freakin finally!

HC Black Maduro, no bitterness.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are still very good to me. Burning great and tasting even better and despite of the poor weather. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## tacket

greasemonger said:


> LC16 with a praline amber. Long day shovelling gravel and setting up the dish on the shed for my vintage camper cigar lounge. We wont pull the camper in till mid may, but I want to have it all prepped up so I can back it in, hook up shore power, directv, exhaust fan and enjoy a smoke in bug free air conditioned comfort watching the boob tube. I cant wait to get away from the bugs and pollen.


Please send us a tour when you get that all set up -- you've got me inspired!


----------



## greasemonger

tacket said:


> Please send us a tour when you get that all set up -- you've got me inspired!


Yep. I reworked it a few years ago, taking the booth out of the front, to install a proper second bed. I have to figure out what to do with the mattress and a few other things to transition it from deer camp bedroom to lounge. Its hard to envision with it 1.5 hrs away, so it may take a couple weeks once its here to be where I want it.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I think I may hit Lake Worth cigar shop next weekend.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm jealous!


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Exclusive from trade with @GOT14U. Another good one but Gavitos still my favorite!


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Bike surgery round two, undertail kit going in, giant ugly factory thing going away! A little help from a Buenaventura courtesy of @PanzaVerde. Thanks Eric, this made the job 10x more enjoyable!


----------



## SLOANER

Ez blending session, ez coffee, and The Masters. Shaping up to be a great Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Noel Rojas Exclusive from trade with @GOT14U. Another good one but Gavitos still my favorite!


Nice, gavitos are mine also bud...lol...I do think these ones will be awesome after some rest tho.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> I think I may hit Lake Worth cigar shop next weekend.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Make sure you tell them you were sent there from me or at least let them know your from puff forum. That should ring a bell....been talking to them about a discount for us....also they have two boxes of Bishops blend if anyone is interested....2019...I want to but I'm not pulling the trigger.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

More "gardening"...courtesy of @greasemonger......

Odd thought (with no basis in fact) hit me while looking at this band....

What if EZ was just a distribution point for brands with attached stigma? Could not help but notice the design on this band from a cigar overseen by Torano....and with the year plus on this one it really is pretty good....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Glad you enjoyed it J. The last part of that sounds eerily familiar for some reason.....
> 
> Thank Goodness It's Fuente Friday ! One the missus got me for Xmas, and I didn't have to dirty the pretty ashtray for the pic @GOT14U


Breakin out the "fine china" I see....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Make sure you tell them you were sent there from me or at least let them know your from puff forum. That should ring a bell....been talking to them about a discount for us....also they have two boxes of Bishops blend if anyone is interested....2019...I want to but I'm not pulling the trigger.
> 
> Will do. Hope there will be more BB left by then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I've been eyeing this little 3x50 Garcia Firecracker ever since @Deuce Da Masta sent it to me a few weeks ago. As I smoke this 12 year old cigar I am truly amazed at how much character it has. Incredibly bold and with an insane amount of García black pepper, even after all these years... Firecracker was a perfect name for this stick. Thanks Patrick!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @SilkyJ
Thanks brother. Fine smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

think these were from 2017....better rott imo...still pretty good!!!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Lot 23.


----------



## Tulse

Wasn’t easy In this wind storm.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Diesel untld. Solid burn, heafty smoke out put... Yet a lil milder than I was anticipating. But enjoyable for round 2 before dinner with the missus.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I've been eyeing this little 3x50 Garcia Firecracker ever since @Deuce Da Masta sent it to me a few weeks ago. As I smoke this 12 year old cigar I am truly amazed at how much character it has. Incredibly bold and with an insane amount of García black pepper, even after all these years... Firecracker was a perfect name for this stick. Thanks Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


They really are a special little smoke. Wish he would make more because I would love to get more.... also pepin seems to age very very well to me. I have a decent amount of his stuff with really good age and they seem to just get better.....


----------



## Royal27

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 244500
> 
> My first wise man....tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is my current fav. Time to break down and get a box I believe.

Sent from my SM-T837A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

America's favorite game...guess that ash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

This little guy to end the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

4 years on this anejo


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Bike surgery round two, undertail kit going in, giant ugly factory thing going away! A little help from a Buenaventura courtesy of @PanzaVerde. Thanks Eric, this made the job 10x more enjoyable!


They are perfect just for that man. Glad your enjoying it. Bout to order me some more


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A No. 2 for round two... These might have the most perfect and consistently reliable burn if any cigar I've ever smoked...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Haven't had one of these in awhile.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> They really are a special little smoke. Wish he would make more because I would love to get more.... also pepin seems to age very very well to me. I have a decent amount of his stuff with really good age and they seem to just get better.....


I was quite impressed. It was the perfect amount of kick for such a small cigar, finished right at the point where any more would have become less satisfying. Thank you so much for sharing one with me. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Fusion

The Monte White was my first Conni, still love em


----------



## Shaver702

Milk and Sugar cookie with 14 year old scotch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CCA Ranflajo. The to-do list keeps growing for tomorrow. #1 is fire up the smoker for 2 x 10lb butts at 0530. They've been napping in brine for ~20hrs and a dr pepper cherry injection, mustard+syrup+rub+brown sugar+ garlic+rosemary in the am is just what the dr ordered. Then yard work as soon as day breaks and Masters egg salad sandwiches for breakfast (they pushed the coverage up to 0900 due to inclement weather).


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> CCA Ranflajo. The to-do list keeps growing for tomorrow. #1 is fire up the smoker for 2 x 10lb butts at 0530. They've been napping in brine for ~20hrs and a dr pepper cherry injection, mustard+syrup+rub+brown sugar+ garlic+rosemary in the am is just what the dr ordered. Then yard work as soon as day breaks and Masters egg salad sandwiches for breakfast (they pushed the coverage up to 0900 due to inclement weather).


I can't think of a better reason to get up that early... Good food is worth the effort.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Dran

Shaver702 said:


> Milk and Sugar cookie with 14 year old scotch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it worth the extra $ for 2 extra years?? Ive grabbed that one several times and put it back in favor of the 12.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Dran said:


> Is it worth the extra $ for 2 extra years?? Ive grabbed that one several times and put it back in favor of the 12.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It's worth it. Give it time to breathe tho. It's also good on the rocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Mi Querida for the slow smoke contest.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A couple for a windy day on the golf course. First up a Graycliff Churchill courtesy of a great SOTL elsewhere










Back side stick was an older Casa Fernandez










and tonight I'm really enjoying this Jiminez corona that @Elizabeth10 dropped on me in a trade


----------



## kacey

Intemperance courtesy of a BOTL not sure whom. But thank you.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Whipped Cream and some french blend cup a joe before these storms get here and ruin my plans for the day. As soon as I can see clearer, its ladder and pole saw time.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Whipped Cream and some french blend cup a joe before these storms get here and ruin my plans for the day. As soon as I can see clearer, its ladder and pole saw time.


Not in this wind.....I hope....

Serie O and Fogchaser before the wind and light show...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Went to the New Sarum Brewing Co. Annibeersary Celebration yesterday. Enjoyed a couple of good cigars while listening to some great music.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue and Sumatra,







Sun's out! It's still windy, but not like it was yesterday!


----------



## Rads

Hey all....as I promised earlier here is a picture of the Ezra Zion Eminence I smoked yesterday. Received it as part of the sampler packager I ordered from Ezra Zion. All I can say is WOW! What a nice smoking cigar. Burned great and tasted great too. I know some people have been complaining about their recent releases but for the money the Eminence this is a excellent value (IMO).


----------



## Peapaw

With my luck on bitter cigars the last couple of days, I don't want to smoke one I've never had before. So.....

Victor Sinclair it is.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Not in this wind.....I hope....
> 
> Serie O and Fogchaser before the wind and light show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It was done by 0715. Only got bonked in the head by one limb.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice morning cigar, not to bold or high strength. Pepper blast then settles into coffee, mocha and mild pepper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ewood said:


> America's favorite game...guess that ash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CAO Amazon looks like. Can't remember which one since there's 3 different ones.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Imperiosa, and Black Rifle Black Beards Delight coffee for a strong Sunday morning.


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 244236
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238
> 
> 
> View attachment 244240
> 
> 
> Aged steak, molasses and espresso. No regrets on this bundle purchase.
> View attachment 244242


Man, you must made that sound so good. They look excellent too.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Cello stole my band. These are coming along swimmingly.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Last nights Padron and Port.


----------



## Madderduro

coty has become a flacid gimmick


----------



## Madderduro

nice stick right here...enjoying this one


----------



## Dran

Homeroll dud... Flavor wise. Go grab another, for science









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Better... But im still thinking no...









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Got a few of these in a trade with @WABOOM a while back and since the final round was moved to this morning it seemed to fit


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Naughty List
Full bodied flavors right in my wheelhouse and wallet friendly, I believe. 








This may have been from the Rorschach Edition


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

Chief cool arrow courtesy of @Dran. Cheers buddy!
And a blueberry waffle stout to pair.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Today’s Connecticut.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Never had this one


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been a LONG time since I've had one of these :grin2:


----------



## PanzaVerde

Went with a Connie to start the day while out in the yard and now a quick Norteno before I head to take my oldest daughter back to her moms house


----------



## Peapaw

Maybe my run of bitter smokes is over.

Flores y Rodriguez 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

G maduro, really like these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CFed Boilermaker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

First domestic RA courtesy of @Olecharlie.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morphine Lancero courtesy of @ForMud These are just always good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

EZ FHK









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TX Cigar

La Herencia Cubana. From my first ever online order. Select 4 5-packs but if you chose this one from the last option, shipping was free, so I did. Probably my least favorite but still pretty good.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mmmmmmm sooo good! Brazilian Villain!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

Really enjoying this CH Buckeye with a Moscow Mule on this beautiful day. 68 degrees 30% Rh. Thought this would be a lot like the court reserve or LC. Pretty different. Thanks to @Rabidawise from the Christmas Trade. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SLOANER

2015 CH Mason Dixon. This is a exceptional stick while finishing the masters and letting the ribs ripen on the smoker.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> Really enjoying this CH Buckeye with a Moscow Mule on this beautiful day. 68 degrees 30% Rh. Thought this would be a lot like the court reserve or LC. Pretty different. Thanks to @Rabidawise from the Christmas Trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Glad you like it!


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 Whipped Cream


----------



## awk6898

Gearing up for GOT tonight so I decided to pull out a stick with a knight on it. It just seemed appropriate.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## lex61

A blurry pic of a Curivari Gran Reserva on a cold golf morning. My plan to get golf in and watch the end of The Masters live backfired when they changed the start times. Oh well, that's what DVRs are for.

I've been trying some of the other sticks from Curivari and enjoyed this one immensely. I can't seem to find these but it was full bodied deliciousness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I got this awesome little Curivari (that seems hell-bent on impersonating a different variety of cigar) from @curmudgeonista. It smokes like something else, burns like something else, tastes almost like something else... And yet, it's not. Quality, without a doubt. Thanks Jack!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## blackrabbit

Yesterday was a snowstorm, today sunny and warm. My first smoke since last week, Papas Fritas, and it was yummy.


----------



## Razorhog

blackrabbit said:


> Yesterday was a snowstorm, today sunny and warm. My first smoke since last week, Papas Fritas, and it was yummy.


Great pic!!!


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Mmmmmmm sooo good! Brazilian Villain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Iv had a few of those, great smoke but hard to get hold of lol, could be even harder now he finished school


----------



## Mich_smoker

Shape Shifter


----------



## Fusion

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I got this awesome little Curivari (that seems hell-bent on impersonating a different variety of cigar) from @*curmudgeonista*. It smokes like something else, burns like something else, tastes almost like something else... And yet, it's not. Quality, without a doubt. Thanks Jack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I get that with all the Curivari line i have tried up to now, the BV's are still my favs and no customs to worry about:grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Chicken & Waffles.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Fusion

LLTK after a days fishing with @Rvon


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya for round 2.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

TX Cigar said:


> La Herencia Cubana. From my first ever online order. Select 4 5-packs but if you chose this one from the last option, shipping was free, so I did. Probably my least favorite but still pretty good.


CORE very good at 12 months....let em sleep....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Cfed Naughty List
> 
> Full bodied flavors right in my wheelhouse and wallet friendly, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 244612
> 
> 
> This may have been from the Rorschach Edition
> 
> View attachment 244614


Hopefully they bring back the "not" Maduro version, I think it was better.....but agree with the opinion!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Spencer480

Papa's fritas courtesy of @blackrabbit for the slow smoke contest


----------



## PanzaVerde

The cello on this was already getting dark even though I just got them in Friday. Had to try one


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Iv had a few of those, great smoke but hard to get hold of lol, could be even harder now he finished school


I'm hoping it gets easier?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2 for Saka Sunday!

Soo good!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

GOT Season 8!!! A Crowned Heads (get it?) Headley Grange Black Lab and a glass of Weller's in my glass with my favorite GOT quote! It's gonna be a good night!


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> CORE very good at 12 months....let em sleep....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Amazing budget smoke


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> GOT Season 8!!! A Crowned Heads (get it?) Headley Grange Black Lab and a glass of Weller's in my glass with my favorite GOT quote! It's gonna be a good night!


Nice, I've been saving some of my GOT scotch for tonight and didn't realize I had to work. Guess I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonger

Nasty day, but got a lot done. Cleared around the sat dish, finished spreading gravel, cut up the christmas tree to burn, cut up a kanckered pine, built some carpenter bee traps, fabbed up a swivel tray for the camper, laundry, packed for work trip, sprayed some weeds, put a final coat of polyurethane on a table I'm building, packed @WNYTony winnings, and played with mini-me. Whew I'm sore and whooped. Oh yeah and the Boston Butts are coming out momentarily after a 15hr smoke (one is for the wife's office easter party tomorrow and one is mine, assuming theres some left when I get back). Now is a HE Miami and a brew or 5...​


----------



## Mich_smoker

Round 2 courtesy of @Ranger0282. New to me and a great smoke. Thanks Dave.


----------



## haegejc

Rose of Sharon. So good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Pappy is ready to go.


----------



## Rvon

Fusion said:


> LLTK after a days fishing with @Rvon


A good day on the water and some good sticks consumed

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> Nice, I've been saving some of my GOT scotch for tonight and didn't realize I had to work. Guess I'll catch up tomorrow.


GOT scotch?? The hell you say! Where can I find this??


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I've been saving some of my GOT scotch for tonight and didn't realize I had to work. Guess I'll catch up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> GOT scotch?? The hell you say! Where can I find this??
Click to expand...

I got mine at a local liquor store a few months ago when it was released but all the places around here sold out really quick. There's 8 different ones and I got 2 before they sold out. There's a thread about it on here somewhere but I don't know how to post a link to it so you'll have to look it up.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Padron Family Reserve 44 years - excellent cigar


----------



## Lika1

Relaxing on a beautiful Sunday afternoon......


----------



## greasemonger

BV Picadores 6x52 with Costa Rican for breakfast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1990 courtesy of @Ckc123 with Sumatra,


----------



## Bigal7373

Super busy weekend. Still had time to get this in Saturday Morning.


----------



## Madderduro

last nights smokes....rarely do I enjoy connies but that mf stick with some age on it is pretty impressive


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

PDR 1878 Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

Gran Habano Habano #3....I'm thinking these are underrated. Nice smoke and great construction....I'm a fan of the Corojo#5...but this is even steven...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

didn't start out so great but finished pretty good!


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not a Maduro but good


----------



## ForMud

Color Project Cray Cray..... Putting this in the "Dam I wish I had bought more of these" column. Great taste and great burn and draw.


----------



## msmith1986

Hurricane-force winds and intermittent rain has me inside all day. Haven't had a UC in a while so the corona is really nice. Gotta go search for a round 2 smoke next. #MaduroMonday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Most enjoyable stick today. Still cold out but the sunshine is nice.


----------



## SilkyJ

Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## huffer33

Haven't gotten to smoke since Friday at the saloon which I didn't get a picture of. The rain is finally gone and the wind is starting to ebb. Smoking a venerable old corojo from Camacho. Also meet Wink who visited our event yesterday.


Fusion said:


> Not a Maduro but good


I really like those after several years.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## msmith1986

I just brewed some Sumatra/Peru Mash-up coffee and had a craving for a V maduro. 3rd one from the box now and man it doesn't get much better than this. Going to make spaghetti and homemade meat sauce after this.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Well aged La Traviata. Better than expected, quite pleased.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Mexican hot chocolate








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> EZ Chicken & Waffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Nice OG stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Medius 6 Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Trying to fix my flux-capacitor, decided I needed a stick....not bad at all Avantador for the win









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Razorhog said:


> Well aged La Traviata. Better than expected, quite pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Glad those are treating you well!


----------



## Razorhog

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Glad those are treating you well!


Medium bodied with smooth tobacco flavors, some sort of nuts, a small amount of black pepper, and a touch of black licorice and hints of leather. No complexity but very smooth, and the burn was absolutely perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Hickorynut

Time has treated these well....even with a cracked wrapper.....gonna have to get more....

#MaduroMonday La Aurora Escogidos









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A very well rested Illusione Ultra from a friend. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

Quesada tonite


----------



## tacket

Bloodline OPA that I picked up from @GOT14U -- started off bitter and spicy as all heck. Once it decided to settled down a bit, this paired nicely with my afternoon coffee.


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight. 
Either these are much better when fresh, or JSK's quality is inconsistent. It's been a while since I smoked one these, and this one doesn't have any of magic that I remember. It's not bad, but it's nothin' special. Dang it.


----------



## TX Cigar

Liga Privada papas fritas at a cigar lounge near Tacoma WA.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been wanting to try one of these for a long time and finally pulled the trigger on a fiver. So glad I did. This is a beautiful stick with great flavors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Meh. Not in my wheelhouse at all. Enough that I'll probably toss it early because it's down to 45° in the garage now.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

So far so good, but nothing special to me. I just don't think I'll ever be much of a DE Liga fan. Call me weird.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

DPG Vegas Cubanas Coronas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Maduro with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## WABOOM

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So far so good, but nothing special to me. I just don't think I'll ever be much of a DE Liga fan. Call me weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm not a fan either.


----------



## Fusion

WABOOM said:


> I'm not a fan either.


Well thats 3 of us


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

@Fusion and @WABOOM, we should start a club! 

I don't think they're bad smokes, but I definitely don't get the hype about them.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Poodles and lotion! UG exclusive! While getting some work done.








Night cap...these boys are smokin good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

Sinistro Honor Among Thieves


----------



## WNYTony

OSOK - love the wrapper design


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Well thats 3 of us


Make that 4 of us. There is so much better for cheaper out there. I still have an LP9 from 3 Christmas's ago, lol. That might be the only DE LP I have yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 before work.
Always a pleasure never a chore. These things are worth twice the price I paid...flawless.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

AB Tempus natural, thanks @Ckc123









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Surrogates Tramp Stamp. #sortoftatuaje for tuesday.


----------



## Edgy85

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> @Fusion and @WABOOM, we should start a club!
> 
> I don't think they're bad smokes, but I definitely don't get the hype about them.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Really? Awww man I love these. Actually prefer them to the liga 9!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Before work this early morning. Last Call by AJF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LP Bronze courtesy of @GOT14U. Beautiful stick right here.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Reserva J21 :grin2:


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mr white sinistro and hotel coffee.


----------



## Spencer480

Straight ligero kind of morning


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bleh. Very subtle chocolate brownie flavor completely overshadowed by the grass and hay flavors from the connie wrapper. I knew some guys in college who had grass with their brownies but it wasn't for the flavor. Why do I keep falling for this "new connie" marketing nonsense? I still have never had one I enjoyed. YMMV. 
Aaand then it starts to tunnel. I won't comment on construction of the newer EZ, CFed releases.
Any noobs that want these and some others, PM me.


----------



## Fusion

Been waiting to try this, well worth the wait


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Olancho......more "gardening".. 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

Getting better with a little time on it....


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Been waiting to try this, well worth the wait


I've got one resting...I'm afraid I'll like it....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bleh. Very subtle chocolate brownie flavor completely overshadowed by the grass and hay flavors from the connie wrapper. I knew some guys in college who had grass with their brownies but it wasn't for the flavor. Why do I keep falling for this "new connie" marketing nonsense? I still have never had one I enjoyed. YMMV.
> Aaand then it starts to tunnel. I won't comment on construction of the newer EZ, CFed releases.
> Any noobs that want these and some others, PM me.


Probably the reason Cfed put them in their COTM last month....At least I'm only stuck with one.


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I've got one resting...I'm afraid I'll like it....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Oh trust me you will lol, im getting chocolate, molasses, and something else sweet that i cant quite figure out


----------



## haegejc

Fusion said:


> Been waiting to try this, well worth the wait


Fusion, those Southern Draw JL are fantastic. Also try the 300 Hands Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Fusion said:


> Oh trust me you will lol, im getting chocolate, molasses, and something else sweet that i cant quite figure out


Thanks, I've been eyeballing those for a while....Now I spend some money. :smile2:


----------



## Madderduro

today's yard gar...too good for yard gar status but I'm out of gurkhas


----------



## Fusion

haegejc said:


> Fusion, those Southern Draw JL are fantastic. Also try the 300 Hands Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that 300 Hands is on my list to try


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bleh. Very subtle chocolate brownie flavor completely overshadowed by the grass and hay flavors from the connie wrapper. I knew some guys in college who had grass with their brownies but it wasn't for the flavor. Why do I keep falling for this "new connie" marketing nonsense? I still have never had one I enjoyed. YMMV.
> Aaand then it starts to tunnel. I won't comment on construction of the newer EZ, CFed releases.
> Any noobs that want these and some others, PM me.


I didn't care for those either. The following pic is the only connie cigar that ever wowed. I do like strong sticks though >


----------



## haegejc

Crux Guild. It's just ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This is my yard gar for the moment. I put a new shifter/speed lever on the telehandler and the battery is weak. Charger hooked up, now we wait to see if it works whenever I can start it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

These are delicious although not that strong.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> LP Bronze courtesy of @GOT14U. Beautiful stick right here.


How is it? I've been thinking of picking some up.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> How is it? I've been thinking of picking some up.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I found it pretty mild, but it was had not long after I'd finished the Tramp Stamp. Im not great with flavors but cedar, nutty, and light coffee stick out in my mind. I'm not sure of the stick's age, but it seems like a lot of rest might be detrimental to this one IMO. The construction was awesome, and it really was almost perfect appearance wise.


----------



## Razorhog

An original DPG blue I've had for 10+ years. Delicious










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions

They're not all great. Most are pretty good. This one is a home run!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Chad Ocho Cinco Johnson 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Morphine with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat The Frank in Cazadore size :grin2: Still waiting for Tatuaje to release these in this size as a regular production that they said they were doing over a year ago. Didn't care for the skinny monsters but the cazadore size is something special.


----------



## Razorhog

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wishing you luck in your gambling adventures. Nice gift with that Davidoff Millennium!


----------



## kacey

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bleh. Very subtle chocolate brownie flavor completely overshadowed by the grass and hay flavors from the connie wrapper. I knew some guys in college who had grass with their brownies but it wasn't for the flavor. Why do I keep falling for this "new connie" marketing nonsense? I still have never had one I enjoyed. YMMV.
> 
> Aaand then it starts to tunnel. I won't comment on construction of the newer EZ, CFed releases.
> 
> Any noobs that want these and some others, PM me.


I haven't had those kinds of problems with CFED but certainly the EZ's.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

From my afternoon walk decent smoke lite like the label says.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

And another attempt to win the slow smoke contest

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little 68










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Cain Maduro from @Rabidawise









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

A diesel at work.


----------



## greasemonger

JDN Dark Corojo Peligroso. I love this size (5×44), and this guy is just brimming with sweetness. This is my second one, from the same shop here near Duncan, SC (figured the first may have been a fluke). Perhaps next month I'll hunt a box, I just wish I could find them under $4 ea...


----------



## cracker1397

Gonna need to buy a few more of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I stopped buying EZ’s, but someone sent me a 5er of these and Chocolate Bars. 

Ezra Pistola and What the Fudge Imperial Stout.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

A stick I hadn't had in many many years.... wonder what 10 years of age does to it lol. 



Casa Torano Maduro Lancero


----------



## GOT14U

One of the best I have had! Glad I got more coming so I can smoke a couple and not freak out about running out! Lol









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion. Perfect burn, great flavors with a thick creamy smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Glad I decided to try these. Construction is spot on


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> So far so good, but nothing special to me. I just don't think I'll ever be much of a DE Liga fan. Call me weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm with you on this one. IMO the price point is way to high for what it is. From what I read they were better when they first came about.

H.E. Miami tonight. The breeze has my burn off a little.


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bleh. Very subtle chocolate brownie flavor completely overshadowed by the grass and hay flavors from the connie wrapper. I knew some guys in college who had grass with their brownies but it wasn't for the flavor. Why do I keep falling for this "new connie" marketing nonsense? I still have never had one I enjoyed. YMMV.
> 
> Aaand then it starts to tunnel. I won't comment on construction of the newer EZ, CFed releases.
> 
> Any noobs that want these and some others, PM me.


I have not found a Connie that I like either. I've seen raves on the rose of Sharon stick but haven't pulled the trigger to try one.


----------



## mpomario

Courtesy of @poppajon75 from the Christmas exchange a couple years ago. Good smoke. Haven't had a LADC in quite a while.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

Deuce Da Masta said:


> A stick I hadn't had in many many years.... wonder what 10 years of age does to it lol.
> 
> Casa Torano Maduro Lancero


Pleas let us know how it was. What's the oldest stick in your stash?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

csk415 said:


> Pleas let us know how it was. What's the oldest stick in your stash?


I have a few perdomos and la Gloria's from the late 90s left which would be my oldest NCs. I have some others from the mid 90s and one RYJ from the 70s left.

As far as the Torano it was very pleasant. Very smooth with no spice. A decent amount of chocolate to it. Would be a nice morning smoke but they didnt get all that much better with age. A little more smooth but that's about it. Still good stick though.


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Nuevitas Jibaro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

From this afternoon with a good cup o joe!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

Hanging with the chief this morning!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

This little guy from @Bigjohn caught my eye when looking for a quick smoke before class this morning. Delicious









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Aladino Cazadore after getting the rental Mule high centered coming out of the creek. Bounced my favorite coffee mug full of go juice right out and down the way. Gone.


----------



## Edgy85

Madderduro said:


> today's yard gar...too good for yard gar status but I'm out of gurkhas
> View attachment 244820


Hahaha 'I'm out of gurkhas' sums the situation up perfectly.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Imperiosa to kick start the day....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Trying to enjoy this PDR 1878 Capa Madur, but the cigar and fire gods are being ornery today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Courtesy of @poppajon75 from the Christmas exchange a couple years ago. Good smoke. Haven't had a LADC in quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I hope it treated you well.


----------



## Peapaw

I'm gonna light it one more time then I'm done









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's on the road sticks


----------



## Rondo




----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog. The Poison Ivy is nice and shiny already


----------



## ForMud

Starting to fade a little after a year....But still good.


----------



## ForMud

Rondo said:


> View attachment 244888


Stand up to all the hype?


----------



## ScottyB

Odd that this one is unraveling, these are usually perfect. Guess I need to check the rest of the box.


----------



## Fusion

Starting this fine day off with this little fellow


----------



## MrCrowley39

Puffing away on this Cusano 18, it's been tucked away since June 2016.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Avo Synco Ritmo, after resting for a year and a half. Started off not very good flavor wise, then it ramped up and flavor wise became very good. It did have really flakey ash and a wonky burn, but stayed lit well and was satisfying. Overall, I like the blend but not the construction.


----------



## Rondo

ForMud said:


> Stand up to all the hype?


I'll say "yes". 
Creamy, smooth, never bitter or harsh to the nub, and very well constructed. 
Thanks to the Brother who generously traded them to me.


----------



## ForMud

Rondo said:


> I'll say "yes".
> Creamy, smooth, never bitter or harsh to the nub, and very well constructed.
> Thanks to the Brother who generously traded them to me.


Good to hear, I've a couple of them in the cooler I've been eyeballing.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Round 2, really like these, the best of the series IMO


----------



## Matt_21

A good yard gar after cleaning out the truck.


----------



## tazdvl

This morning...perfect! 62°F, slight breeze, not a cloud in the sky!








DE Undercrown Maduro Belicoso, and iced Costa Rican Tarrazo in the cup. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Tulse

With all due respect, @Fusion. :smile2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Tabernacle.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


Red dot, eh? Don't think I've seen you burn one of those before. Looks to be the Nica version, though?


----------



## TX Cigar

Next up- Animal Cracker for first time.


----------



## haegejc

Warped Lirio Rojo from a SBC Warped sampler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Edicion Unica from SBCOTM for round 2. 
At least it's staying lit









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Overruns with a cup of Ethiopian,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

Tulse said:


> With all due respect, @*Fusion*. :smile2:
> 
> View attachment 244910


Lol yea i do like them all but prefer the TLT


----------



## Hickorynut

From the box of @Gumby-cr.....well it is #warpedwednesday. Dang these are gooder!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> This morning...perfect! 62°F, slight breeze, not a cloud in the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE Undercrown Maduro Belicoso, and iced Costa Rican Tarrazo in the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


You are in AZ...there are no clouds or cholesterol in peanut butter...lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of my last non Epernay Illusione cigars. The massive double corona 4/2g.

Tasty as it has aged a ton. I think the wrapper in an Ecuadorian Cameroon wrapper.








.

Probably too cold to finish it. We've already been for a dog wal and sat at the freezing cold park to snap a picture 









Curious old smeller, busy as usual. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I picked this stick up at the Duty Free one day a few months ago. Let it sit and man, am I glad I grabbed it tonight. Little over an inch in and loving it. It's a front runner for a box purchase right now.
Pairing really well with this local brew a work buddy gave me to try.
Villiger San Doro Colorado.


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Champagne InHand said:


> One of my last non Epernay Illusione cigars. The massive double corona 4/2g.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like doing fractions while I smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Sorry if this is long winded but it's important. 
After hearing the smack laid down upon the Cfed Birthday Cake, I decided to pull one out and give it a shot. This was the lightest, we're talking weight, cigar I've ever held. With a little gas from my dog below, this thing could defy gravity. 
Could it possibly be as bad as the reviews? *YES*
Just tasted awful. Dishwater sums it up. Took less than an inch before it ended up in the fire pit. I can only compare it to spending $6 at Starbucks and getting a Venti filled with warm water and a half packet of Sanka. 
Fortunately, I've had very few disappointments with my purchases the past few years but this is a standout. 
If anyone wants the nine remaining that don't deserve to share humidity with the rest of my stash, they're yours for a PM and $5 shipping. 
Imagine if I didn't have this delicious, dark, dependable 
El Borracho to bring me back to a happy place.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Sorry if this is long winded but it's important.
> After hearing the smack laid down upon the Cfed Birthday Cake, I decided to pull one out and give it a shot. This was the lightest, we're talking weight, cigar I've ever held. With a little gas from my dog below, this thing could defy gravity.
> Could it possibly be as bad as the reviews? *YES*
> Just tasted awful. Dishwater sums it up. Took less than an inch before it ended up in the fire pit. I can only compare it to spending $6 at Starbucks and getting a Venti filled with warm water and a half packet of Sanka.
> Fortunately, I've had very few disappointments with my purchases the past few years but this is a standout.
> If anyone wants the nine remaining that don't deserve to share humidity with the rest of my stash, they're yours for a PM and $5 shipping.
> Imagine if I didn't have this delicious, dark, dependable
> El Borracho to bring me back to a happy place.
> 
> View attachment 244934


What? You didn't believe me?:vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> Sorry if this is long winded but it's important.
> 
> After hearing the smack laid down upon the Cfed Birthday Cake, I decided to pull one out and give it a shot. This was the lightest, we're talking weight, cigar I've ever held. With a little gas from my dog below, this thing could defy gravity.
> 
> Could it possibly be as bad as the reviews? *YES*
> 
> Just tasted awful. Dishwater sums it up. Took less than an inch before it ended up in the fire pit. I can only compare it to spending $6 at Starbucks and getting a Venti filled with warm water and a half packet of Sanka.
> 
> Fortunately, I've had very few disappointments with my purchases the past few years but this is a standout.
> 
> If anyone wants the nine remaining that don't deserve to share humidity with the rest of my stash, they're yours for a PM and $5 shipping.
> 
> Imagine if I didn't have this delicious, dark, dependable
> 
> El Borracho to bring me back to a happy place.
> 
> View attachment 244934


I really wanted to try those. Glad I didn't pull the trigger. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> I really wanted to try those. Glad I didn't pull the trigger. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Same! I had them in my cart at one point....


----------



## msmith1986

My after lunch smoke earlier. This was the 5.5x54. Only 7 months old and very good. Time to decide on an evening smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Same! I had them in my cart at one point....


Had them in and out of my cart several times. Their unbanded releases have been pretty good, but the others have seemed to be more hit or miss.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

msmith1986 said:


> My after lunch smoke earlier. This was the 5.5x54. Only 7 months old and very good. Time to decide on an evening smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Cigar check, cigarette check, you're just missing a pipe in that hand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Bishops Blend.  PEPPER X10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Bigjohn said:


> Cigar check, cigarette check, you're just missing a pipe in that hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be a little much with a drink, my daily driver is a manual 6. I usually don't bring pipes along anyway, they are for the lounge or home office.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## msmith1986

It may not look like it in my big hand, but this is a 6x60. I always buy Ruination robusto's, so I'm not sure how I got it, but thanks to whoever it came from. These are always a good smoke.









Sent from my garage


----------



## GOT14U

Third one tonight. Had two tunnel issues. First was a Maximus and second was a mi quarida....was surprised on the DTT stick. Anyways had to go for old faithful,,,,knife fight for the win! And I got all my netting up for insulation this weekend. My little casita is a bout done.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

One my most favorite experiments. Aganorsa Miami Maduro. Over a year on them and getting better every six months. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Unbanded bishops,18' damn good tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Cloud Hopper tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Red dot, eh? Don't think I've seen you burn one of those before. Looks to be the Nica version, though?


Them red dots get good with age, this one had over a year on it... found it in the bottom of one of my humidors hiding... last one too


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

La Nox


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A couple from last night


----------



## kacey

This red banded cigar from another BOTL for the morning walk with the dogs. Started out with heat and strong pepper but mellowed to a taste tobacco and wood flavor. Nice way to wake up.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

601 Red Label Habano. First one of these, decent smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Cheers for this one @Dran
Much appreciated again brother.
Wanted something rich and meaty to smoke in the sun and this one is hitting the spot so far!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday with this SLR Maduro Rothschild .....sweetbread, chocolate and coffee....it's what's for breakfast!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

OSOK









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

This fits for thrifty Thursday right?

I can't get past the sweet tip. It's very strange on a cigar. The cigar is good though. The sweetness is just overpowering when I lick my lips.


----------



## Tulse

First Oscar. Sumatra. Not a bad smoke at all. Just not my pile of leaves. Some peppery tannin feel that was interesting, but the flavor is not for me, and I'm only getting one- wood. . That said, I will eventually try the other blends.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron 2000 Maduro :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Can't go wrong......


----------



## tazdvl

RYJ 1875

Man, this thing is smoking UGLY! Draw is fine. Flavor is kinda Meh. But construction is [email protected]! Glad I didn't pay more than a couple bucks for it.

For the, "pitch it, and get something better" crowd, it's smoking fine. Just ugly. No humidity issues in storage, it's been in my main humidor at 67% for months. 

























On a positive note...the weekend is almost here, boys and girls!

Have a great remainder of the day!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Madderduro

road smokes for today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## MrCrowley39

One of my favorites (both the cigar and beer)!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Dran said:


> Cain Maduro from @Rabidawise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Me too.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

Trying to find another stick out of the bundle that tasted like the first one i smoked, toasted marshmallow and cream, no joy yet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very enjoyable cigar!









Medium body and great construction!

Nuts, wood, raisins off and on, baking spice and a bit of malt!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo

Tulse said:


> First Oscar. Sumatra. Not a bad smoke at all. Just not my pile of leaves.


IMO, the maduro are very good. 
That's why they're never on sale.

From my random EZ pile. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I can't identify half my EZs. I need some kind of key. I have books to identify plants and birds. Even a box of Whitman chocolates comes with a road map.


----------



## blackrabbit

Has close to 2 years rest. Pretty good!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> IMO, the maduro are very good.
> That's why they're never on sale.
> 
> From my random EZ pile.
> View attachment 245014
> 
> I can't identify half my EZs. I need some kind of key. I have books to identify plants and birds. Even a box of Whitman chocolates comes with a road map.


Fried Chicken Extra Crispy
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars?page=5


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

For thrifty Thursday a Rothchild Seconds (4.5 x 50) I picked up off of @GOT14U. Perfect draw, razor sharp burn line, nice medium spice and leather and apparently super inexpensive. Love it -- thanks for turning me on to these!


----------



## Fusion

#ThriftyThursday


----------



## BOSSTANK

blackrabbit said:


> Has close to 2 years rest. Pretty good!


Those are my favorite RP stick... even right off the truck they are good... 2 years rest wow, I could only imagine haha


----------



## kacey

This Eiroa for the first nice day at home in months









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Thrifty Thursday... Wish I hadn't been so thrifty. TATTOO on deck.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thrifty?......naw, did that earlier..

illusione mj12 courtesy of a MAW wish from @Mattfam1









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wildman9907

One year of rest. It is very good, but not sure about the price of it even compared to other ashton


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Looks like @Scotchpig and I chose the same cigar this evening. I'm loving this one...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Looks like @Scotchpig and I chose the same cigar this evening. I'm loving this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm gonna have to steal one from my wife.. 
Or maybe trade her something.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Much better... Thanks @WNYTony









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

While workin in the garage









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another AJ Overrun, this time in a toro,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Peapaw said:


> I'm gonna have to steal one from my wife..
> Or maybe trade her something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I knew you were going to say that. Hah!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

This may be one of the best I've smoked.... Not sure if it was because it was from 8/15 or if these are all this good. Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. The first Viaje I've had and WhatAGreatOne. The age on your stash is inspiring.

EDIT: forgot I've had the Honey and Hand Grenades.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415




----------



## greasemonger

AB Sungrown earlier for thrifty thurs (no pic) and a Roma Aquitaine for dinner


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the Papas. How does it compare?


----------



## Lika1

Great smoke....


----------



## Westside Threat

One for me too, paired with rye. This is pretty good for a My Father.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

A little something from @SilkyJ for golf this afternoon










And tonight one I picked up in a flash sale from @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> One year of rest. It is very good, but not sure about the price of it even compared to other ashton


Good to see you back around.
A rep gave me one of those. It wasn't bad at all, but I'm just not into them it seems.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro on the way home to mow grass earlier. #ThriftyThursday. Now an Umbagog before bed.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

This is a pretty good stick imo... Fox Cigar threw it in as an extra freebee with my order


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Straight Ligero Nub courtesy of @Ckc123 with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

mpomario said:


> I knew you were going to say that. Hah!
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I meant trade her a cigar, but I knew someone would go there.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

HTML:







msmith1986 said:


> Good to see you back around.
> A rep gave me one of those. It wasn't bad at all, but I'm just not into them it seems.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good to be back, good to have some nice weather were i can actually sit out back and enjoy a smoke


----------



## Edgy85

14 degrees c...essentially the hottest day you see in Scotland so I'm lying sweating in the sun smoking a prensado.
Happy Friday folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Went for a Winters Ale this morning but it quickly had a burn issue and I also cracked it while punching the end....couldn't make it work so on to the next one. Got a lot of paperwork to do on my day off... 

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

AVO signature 30 yrs.
Best burn line I've had in a while.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

A flying pig and a roasting chicken.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! Poker & Davidoffs... wish I could come play with yah... :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

#2 for the day!! Rarity, and time to squeeze another in later!!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@GOT14U tell us about the Tiffany.


----------



## huffer33

Start of Easter break...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> @GOT14U tell us about the Tiffany.


Totally got the European Butter from it....lol...not really....it was pretty decent for about an inch then burn issue and toasted it...I miss spoke that it was a winters ale....had them screwed up for some reason. So what I'm saying is I can't really tell ya anything....I will try another one later and see how it goes.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Madderduro

WOW what a smoke!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JSK
About 2 1/2 years on this. Just a great cigar.
I hate to refer to profiles as "Cubanesque" but this comes as close as any.


----------



## TX Cigar

Wish I knew what it was. It's good. From 2nd hand boutique order. Wish they would tell you. Anyway to find out or is that part of the lure that ya just don't know.


----------



## TX Cigar

Ok so the more I smoke of this the more I like it. Being a newbie, I have no clue what it is but any guessers out there? Big cigar, box pressed, ton of smoke. Fairly mild (I think). Starting to order more as I go and I would definitely order this one again. Any ideas from the boutique 2nds from Cigar Fed?


----------



## Wildman9907

huffer33 said:


> Start of Easter break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


cant comment on the cigar as ive yet to try one but, nice knife that is for sure


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> I love the Papas. How does it compare?


It a unique little stick with the Pyramid shape. Seems less bold that the Papas but has good tasting notes that change up with progression. I will order more. It's a 1 -1.5 hr smoke. I like the closed foot, also produces a lot of smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Well this is my first EZ just got through the first third, I would say it is one of my top 3 so far (my exposure to different cigars is aaaallloooottttt less then most of you on here haha)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Fusion

Delightful


----------



## Hickorynut

Cuz the right hand was busy?

LH Barberpole and Iron Bean Drink From the Skull of your Enemies....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Changed my mind about smoking one of those Queen of Hearts (maybe tomorrow). I'm going to go with a Chocolate Bar from EZ instead tonight :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

First day at the camp with my new toy...


----------



## SLOANER

Some serious age on this and still an absolute pepper bomb. Trying to tame it with some home brewed iced Vietnamese coffee.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Changed my mind about smoking one of those Queen of Hearts (maybe tomorrow). I'm going to go with a Chocolate Bar from EZ instead tonight :grin2:


Let me know how those are smoking! I can't wait to try mine. They look soooooooo good


----------



## TexaSmoke

Needs more time....









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Sons 10th birthday calls for celebration.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Let me know how those are smoking! I can't wait to try mine. They look soooooooo good


The Chocolate Bar is goooooood :grin2: I've smoked a few so far and they are getting better already. Glad I picked up a bunch for sure.


----------



## zcziggy

Guess my palate is not as refined yet....i can only distinguish two flavors....good and nasty. But enjoying a Perla del Mar G


----------



## kacey

For my drive to drop puppies off at the sitter.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Last night:
Camacho Check Six

















And two ounces of a pale amber liquid that tasted a lot like bourbon. I didnt watch my friend pour it, but I trust him. Besides, I woke up with my wallet, money, keys and watch, so he apparently didn't slip me a mickey.

PS - two ounces is medicinal, more than that is therapy. :grin:

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Wildman9907

needed something good to follow up the EZ pecan pie and since I had been looking for and a quick chat about them with @TexaSmoke felt it was a good choice


----------



## csk415




----------



## SLOANER

1st Southern Draw... Digging it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

La pistola, I like this stick alot.


----------



## S&W

Off work for Good Friday but only one cigar today...


----------



## GOT14U

SLOANER said:


> Some serious age on this and still an absolute pepper bomb. Trying to tame it with some home brewed iced Vietnamese coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Man I love that Vietnamese coffee.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Tainos & rye. Settling into a movie so need a two hour cigar










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

After working on the car earlier. Great smoke from COTM.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

An incredibly old original run Perdomo 2 from @Deuce Da Masta; it has mellowed out a ton over the years, but still has the great flavor I remember. Burns like a dream, to boot.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> An incredibly old original run Perdomo 2 from @*Deuce Da Masta*; it has mellowed out a ton over the years, but still has the great flavor I remember. Burns like a dream, to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Sweet dude I'm glad you burned it! I had one a few weeks ago and agree, mellow but flavors are still there after all these years. I loved all of the old perdomo stuff.....


----------



## GunnyJ

I enjoyed an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon and a Padron 2000 Natural...although I should've had a JR Alternative to the Padron, those are much better...:grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Sweet dude I'm glad you burned it! I had one a few weeks ago and agree, mellow but flavors are still there after all these years. I loved all of the old perdomo stuff.....


Makes me wish they hadn't changed the blend when they brought it back. I'm very grateful to have been able to enjoy it one last time, though!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Petite corona to wind down for the night.









Sent from my garage


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Friday !


----------



## Wildman9907

For as much as I like Java Red I will make sure to remember to stay away from mint. still smokes good with a lot of smoke but something about that mint


----------



## Olecharlie

Cool rainy Saturday Morning, going to enjoy this in the garage!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk Maduro and Iron Bean.....the river is way up and sounds angry today....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## lex61

Yesterday, EZ Blessed Leaf Nativity to start the front nine. Wrapper issues forced me to toss this one. Can't post its replacement here.



















Finished with an Illusione Maduro but no picture. I liked the Illusione though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Yesterday, EZ Blessed Leaf Nativity to start the front nine. Wrapper issues forced me to toss this one. Can't post its replacement here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with an Illusione Maduro but no picture. I liked the Illusione though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wounded, beaten, torn, scorned and tattered a good example for Good Friday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost with Sumatra,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dran

Graham crackers and pepper$$









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Enjoying this one I picked from @Gummy Jones last year. now with 3.5 years rest on. very mellow but still has great taste perfect smoke for this lazy rainy saturday.
@Gummy Jones let me know when ready to get rid of more especially if you have any of those MB3 from 2015 I only have one left and there amazing


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Probably at least 5 years old. Band is turning brown. Lots of big earthy flavors and little transitions to graham cracker, dried fruit, a little caramel. Unfortunately, my last one.


----------



## TX Cigar

Sweet Jane and a cup of coffee.


----------



## tazdvl

@Olecharlie you talked me into it. This was sitting at the top of the Tupperdor this morning, and then I saw your post when I set down to smoke it.

79° and breezy at 09:00 this morning. Looks like our three days of spring is almost over. I'll be smoking in the morning and sweating my butt off before I know it.

I hope everyone is having a relaxing Easter weekend.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## S&W

FyR this morning


----------



## Fusion

Missed the Fuente yesterday so im having one today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

so far today...


----------



## TX Cigar

Man O War


----------



## Spencer480

This was a great stick courtesy of @kacey


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Amazon Basin courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost with Sumatra,
> View attachment 245122


I wonder if that is one of the OR I got from him.

Another great smoke today from @OneStrangeOne. From Texas I believe. Micallef Nicaragua. Gonna get more of this brand and Viaje. Watching hockey outside on this beautiful day with the wife and daughter. Lawn mowed and shopping done. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Spencer480 said:


> This was a great stick courtesy of @*kacey*


Is it just me or do I see a :smile2: on the 2nd pic of that cigar?


----------



## mpomario

He this to finish out the win. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Olecharlie

Blind pass


----------



## blackrabbit

I thought this was an EZ but could not find it on their website.


----------



## mpomario

blackrabbit said:


> I thought this was an EZ but could not find it on their website.


Daisy Duke maybe.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> I thought this was an EZ but could not find it on their website.


Lol sure looks like a special smoke! How is it?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ WMCGW









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat

mpomario said:


> Daisy Duke maybe.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Haha...love it. I've never seen this before


----------



## Hickorynut

Emilio 2016 Cavatina courtesy of @Gumby-cr with Macadamia Nut Kona.

Thank you James Brown....this one is a winner!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie Super Shot ROTT :grin2: 1st time using the Modus to nub a cigar too.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Emilio 2016 Cavatina courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with Macadamia Nut Kona.
> 
> Thank you James Brown....this one is a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Cool. Glad you enjoyed it sir :grin2:


----------



## blackrabbit

mpomario said:


> Daisy Duke maybe.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


That is what I thought too. The band looks stitched different after seeing an old c-fed photo of them though.


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> Lol sure looks like a special smoke! How is it?


Some good flavors, but an odd bad to me connie flavor in there as well.


----------



## greasemonger

Guinea Piggin the Oliva Monticello ROTT. Pretty dang good @$119/box+free shipping+lighter+cutter+Oliva Churchill 5pk sampler.


----------



## GunnyJ

JDN Merciless from Famous...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Aquitaine courtesy of @TexaSmoke,


----------



## csk415

Daddy Mac


----------



## msmith1986

RP 20th natural from @Gumby-cr. Good smoke, thanks bro!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Cloud hopper and Rockets playoffs. @WNYTony Great smoke, thank you sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

epc taa from earlier


----------



## WNYTony

Pretty happy that @GOT14U didn't like these Sombrero De Copa and they wound up in my humi ! Got any more Jerod ???


----------



## BOSSTANK

Today was a 4 stick kind of day...



















DP & Yellow Cake


----------



## Gumby-cr

msmith1986 said:


> RP 20th natural from @*Gumby-cr*. Good smoke, thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think those are out in Maduro now too. I'm going to see if I can track a few down. I don't buy many RP anymore but those I enjoy :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio AF2 and Sumatra,


----------



## Rusty Nail

EP from last night.


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Easter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Easter Puff-Kin!

EZ Exes and Iron Bean Drink from the Skull of your Enemies....Modus punched and nubber on the ready....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Pretty happy that @GOT14U didn't like these Sombrero De Copa and they wound up in my humi ! Got any more Jerod ???


Just a couple.  glad you like them bud, they aren't bad for a lighter smoke

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cromeu1387

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this coffee and cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Figured I would get one in after 4 hours of grass cutting this morning, had a bit before I have to head over to the families for Easter
This one has 4 years on it


----------



## mpomario

Happy Easter fam. Haven't had a morning smoke in quite a while. A good Connie I forget about. Illusione Rothschild. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Fusion

Happy Easter to all


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 4000.


----------



## Edgy85

Post work, 22 degrees so catching the last hour of it, padron 2000 and a lager.
Happy Sunday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> I think those are out in Maduro now too. I'm going to see if I can track a few down. I don't buy many RP anymore but those I enjoy :grin2:


Yeah, I'm gonna keep my eyes open for maduro's, they'd be even better.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

easter smokes....hope ur all enjoying the holiday


----------



## Dran

Thanks @MattyIce, wherever you are!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Classic Covers 2015 with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## haegejc

LFD unreleased event only from 2016 Texas Cigar Fest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Nice day!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Make pretend with a classic.


----------



## Hickorynut

No idea... but it looks good? Tastes pretty good.....pre CFED from where it was hiding so it has a couple years on it...Dominican I think....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

The Michael. Happy Easter 









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Undercrown Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Ramon Bueso Olancho 2005 Reserva 








I had trouble keeping this one lit, but otherwise, it was a very enjoyable stick.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Wildman9907

hit&run


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

A favorite of mine for Easter...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Another no idea from boutique 2nds. Pretty good though. Happy Easter


----------



## Olecharlie

cromeu1387 said:


> Love this coffee and cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Nub Maduro is a great morning smoke for me since it is relatively mild and goes great with coffee. I have Bulletproof in my DW cup lol, don't tell on me !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan

I am working my way through my newbie dog rockets and had a Cao Colombia today. Can't say I really enjoyed it, kinda boring and monotone. Ended up tossing it out at the last third


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> The Nub Maduro is a great morning smoke for me since it is relatively mild and goes great with coffee. I have Bulletproof in my DW cup lol, don't tell on me !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost copied you again this morning. Sat down with a Nub Maduro again, and saw you were smoking one again. Twice in one week and people are gonna start talking!! Lol!

Returned it and grabbed a Ramon Bueso instead.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## GOT14U

First for me, not bad at all! LFD 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Luv dem NUBS


----------



## S&W

Hope everyone had a good Easter holiday


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ blending Session which is clearly 6th anniversary.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## PTAaron

Along with this... thought I was all out of the original version then realized this was on the display shelf waiting to be consumed! (Note the dust on top of the bottle... LOL)


----------



## mpomario

SecretAsianMan said:


> I am working my way through my newbie dog rockets and had a Cao Colombia today. Can't say I really enjoyed it, kinda boring and monotone. Ended up tossing it out at the last third


That's a good cigar with coffee in the morning. But can't say I don't agree with you. The Brazilia and America are my favorite of the world tour.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

An LC50 after eating most of the afternoon. Blessed day. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

Chocolate bar tonight since I missed out on EZ saturday. It was a good day grilling for the wife's kin, and managed to get a lot done post grub.


----------



## PTAaron

greasemonger said:


> Chocolate bar tonight since I missed out on EZ saturday. It was a good day grilling for the wife's kin, and managed to get a lot done post grub.


Missed out on that one, love to hear your assessment of it.


----------



## haegejc

AB Black Market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel 10th Annie to finish off Easter.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Had a little blow out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O,


----------



## GOT14U

Dropping some carne asade ! And a Las Calveras ....damn good boxing and Jiu-Jitsu matches tonight...reminds me of Cock Fighting! Lmao....if your not married to a Mexican you just don't know!

















And since there were so many fights I grabbed a knife fight ! Lmao










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Winston Churchill LE 2019


----------



## GOT14U

nice!


WNYTony said:


> Winston Churchill LE 2019


----------



## GOT14U

Another Noel Rojas! Damn jeanna!









White trashing it!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Hot dang, New York and the end of a Noel Rojas!





Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

PTAaron said:


> Missed out on that one, love to hear your assessment of it.


I thought it was good. It had one dimension though...chocolate lol. Like Swiss Miss packet milk chocolate maybe.


----------



## BobP

Yesterday.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino and Sumatra,


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Dropping some carne asade ! And a Las Calveras ....damn good boxing and Jiu-Jitsu matches tonight...reminds me of Cock Fighting! Lmao....if your not married to a Mexican you just don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since there were so many fights I grabbed a knife fight ! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


awesome looking party!


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday....Weather was perfect for kicking back.


----------



## greasemonger

Big Payback


----------



## mpomario

An AF DC from @WABOOM from a while back. Still enjoying these with coffee. Hadn't had an AF in a long time.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Fusion

Not something i would normally buy, this was in a "Grab Bag" i recently bought and is from 2014, not bad


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Continuing #MaduroMonday with this Gem


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Great stick last night!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Matt_21

Taking part in Maduro Monday.


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Herencia Cubana after a round of golf.


----------



## Shaver702

This was a great cigar. Bought a 10 pack, may need to order two more

La Aurora Maduro


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

My first outdoor cigar of the year, lovin' it!


----------



## Hickorynut

Some days just call for a cocktail....UHC!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Yellow Cake and a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Olecharlie

ScottyB said:


> My first outdoor cigar of the year, lovin' it!


Thats a good feeling!


----------



## holland

Everybody hates on the Gurkha, but this ghost is super mild, decent flavor, and puts out a ton of smoke.... all things I like.










Sent from someone else's iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

MF special
Pretty good so far


----------



## haegejc

Liga No. 9 Toro. Ton of smoke and this one is burning great. A delight to smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

From my weekend at the coast
Two of those LFD's
Caldwell Blindman's bluff has a fun story. Smoking that while hunting for floats and found one.
A Mi Querida























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Blind man's bluff on the float we found.


----------



## greasemonger

triple maduro earlier (I've tried to give it the benefit of the doubt, but its just not my style), and a Whiskey Rebellion that smoothed out after an inch or so.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

I like


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Winston Churchill LE 2019


Scrolling through today's smokes and what do I see. The same stick as @WNYTony.


----------



## SilkyJ

Couldn't find much info on these but reminds me a lot of the El Centurion. Even the band looks almost the same.


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> Couldn't find much info on these but reminds me a lot of the El Centurion. Even the band looks almost the same.
> View attachment 245430


Those are event only sticks - the Special. If you have more you can send them here.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find much info on these but reminds me a lot of the El Centurion. Even the band looks almost the same.
> View attachment 245430
> 
> 
> 
> Those are event only sticks - the Special. If you have more you can send them here.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I've got one with your name on it. They ran out of them at the event and had to send them to me. Of course they came in the day after I sent your stuff off last week or I would have sent one then.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Hit the Dmv, ripped out my bathroom down to studs and managed to wax the boat. Man I love having a day off to myself.

Cigar, yes please!










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are delicious... if you havent had one yet, do yourself a favor and get some.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier today while mowing... meh


----------



## vroom_vroom

BOSSTANK said:


> These are delicious... if you havent had one yet, do yourself a favor and get some.


That guy is tasty!

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## Spencer480

BOSSTANK said:


> These are delicious... if you havent had one yet, do yourself a favor and get some.


 got one setting in the humidor might have to pull it out tomorrow


----------



## WABOOM

greasemonger said:


> Guinea Piggin the Oliva Monticello ROTT. Pretty dang good @$119/box+free shipping+lighter+cutter+Oliva Churchill 5pk sampler.


Hmm. That got my attention. What is the wrapper? Sumatra? Can you describe the flavor profile?


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> These are delicious... if you havent had one yet, do yourself a favor and get some.


I have some that I've had about 10 years now. Great with dark rum or just sweet black tea.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SLR Rothchilde from 2008. Quite mellow now, but still good flavor and strength. Too bad they don't make these the same or Gispert maduro's at all anymore.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## BOSSTANK

Tasty stick... a first for me


----------



## tacket

I smoked today a Nomad Private Reserve (5 x 46 I think) from @GOT14U -- if this is anything like the fancy boutique cigars you all smoke then I have seriously been missing out. Great flavors and transitions for such a small stick (fig, walnut, sweet leather) and the draw and burn were perfect. This stick made me burp a bit for some reason (or maybe that was the couple pints I had for lunch). We always talk about draw and retro, but this one had me laughing because my burps tasted like bananas.


----------



## greasemonger

WABOOM said:


> Hmm. That got my attention. What is the wrapper? Sumatra? Can you describe the flavor profile?


Nicaraguan Maduro supposedly with nica binder and filler. It was very cocoa and coffee all the way down.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ/Upmann from @Ckc121 with Sumatra,







Once I finally got all 19 bands off this is probably as close too "seamless" as I've ever seen a wrapper done. Wasn't sure what to expect from this one, so far it's off to a great start.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SilkyJ said:


> Don't worry, I've got one with your name on it. They ran out of them at the event and had to send them to me. Of course they came in the day after I sent your stuff off last week or I would have sent one then.


Hang on to a few of em, they go from very good to awesome with a good nap, smoked one recently from 2011 that was sublime.


----------



## S&W

Last night. Really like these...


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Hot Cocoa with Sumatra


----------



## SilkyJ

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hang on to a few of em, they go from very good to awesome with a good nap, smoked one recently from 2011 that was sublime.


But that requires patience lol. Thanks for the advise, I'll do my best.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CORE....and a walk









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Queen of Hearts and a Sin Compromiso on a very rainy day. Hoping the weather finally turns for the best soon and I can start smoking outside :grin2: The Queen of Hearts still being somewhat ROTT is going to turn into a excellent stick. Chocolate,cedar,and pepper. These have a San Andres wrapper which is starting to beat out my favorite sticks that have Oscuro wrappers.


----------



## Spencer480

Masters blend 3 courtesy of @LeatherNeck been wanting to try this one for awhile and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Peapaw

MB 3 
Thanks to @Dran.
I'm glad I just got a 5er from cbid.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> I smoked today a Nomad Private Reserve (5 x 46 I think) from @GOT14U -- if this is anything like the fancy boutique cigars you all smoke then I have seriously been missing out. Great flavors and transitions for such a small stick (fig, walnut, sweet leather) and the draw and burn were perfect. This stick made me burp a bit for some reason (or maybe that was the couple pints I had for lunch). We always talk about draw and retro, but this one had me laughing because my burps tasted like bananas.


I haven't noticed much of what you've been smoking other than some from Jerod, but that's definitely why a lot of us smoke so much boutique stuff, because mainstream smokes got really boring in the last 10-15 years. If you try stuff like EZ, RC, CH, BLTC, etc. you'll always be excited and interested for what's next. Hell, I could probably smoke primarily all the offerings from BLTC's brands for the rest of my life, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> MB 3
> Thanks to @Dran.
> I'm glad I just got a 5er from cbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Very earthy and always good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

My thumb is having twins. Cigar to celebrate. Good smoke.


----------



## ForMud

One of the best for the value cigars out there....


----------



## Peapaw

ForMud said:


> One of the best for the value cigars out there....
> 
> View attachment 245478


I sent one of those out on my noob sampler trade (or was it my first bomb? I'm getting forgetful) I still haven't had one myself though.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Discontinued old school box-pressed maduro made at La Flor de Copán.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Tattoo while in the early stages of making some gates for @*Rvon*


----------



## huffer33

Beautiful day








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

JSK Toothpick 2.0 Habano. Crappy burn first third but evened out, and flavor improved immensely


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Ahhhh, it's good to be back!









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Graycliff 30 yr vintage for rnd 2









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Happy Tuesday folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

RP The Edge for 1st time.


----------



## blackrabbit

Skinny Jason.


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @Peapaw thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ's The T with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Wildman9907

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ's The T with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 245500


now do you pair the cigar with the coffee, or the coffee with the cigar?


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Rusty Nail

Cain 550.


----------



## Olecharlie

Pardon and Irish tasting whiskey from @SilkyJ. A has B beat Silky!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 staying with Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ's The T with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 245500


Nice cigar right there!


----------



## Fusion

This tasty umber for round 2, Wait did i just say something good about a Tat? well it is old, not sure how old but it came in a "grab bag" and most are from pre 2016


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wildman9907 said:


> now do you pair the cigar with the coffee, or the coffee with the cigar?


Cigar to the coffee for the most part. This Costa Rican is a Tarrazú with a med-high acidity, for me it seems to go well with most Nicaraguan cigars.


----------



## Wildman9907

always good


----------



## S&W

Partagas Heritage- not a bad smoke


----------



## cromeu1387

El Rey del Mundo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed MOFO


----------



## Rondo

disco_potato said:


> Ahhhh, it's good to be back!


Welcome back, Spudboy!!


----------



## csk415




----------



## MattT

One from the @TexaSmoke collection.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been a rough week and half. Busy as all get out and not all there in the head. Did get some cigars in for sure.























































Had a Tat for Tuesday and finishing up an AF Anejo now. Phone has been dead since leaving work so no pics


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Pardon and Irish tasting whiskey from @SilkyJ. A has B beat Silky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## BillH

Finally got to working on my deck last weekend, washed the whole thing & stained the railing, deck boards next.

Liga Privada No. 9, checkout the date on the band! Impressive for coming from my humidor... I know it’s not impressive to many of you guys on here but, let me have it. 

Anyways, sat in a humidor for that long 64-69%. I could see where someone wouldn’t like this stick aged & I don’t think I’d want to aged this particular cigar much longer than this. That being said, quite good. Looking forward to try out some of my other vitolas & blends from DE thatve been aged. Band says 9/17 btw

Cheers fellow smokers!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

An awesome Las Calaveras courtesy of @WNYTony; the best year of these I've had as of yet.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Pork Tenderloin for Tat Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Red with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

disco_potato said:


> Ahhhh, it's good to be back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Welcome back!









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

Good to see the dancin' tater found his way home! @disco_potato, welcome back! Having a morning gar before starting the daily errands.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I think this is a yellow cake from @TexaSmoke grant of my MAW.

I just can't take an artsy pic, I guess I'm not the artsy fartsy type.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just me and this Cain and Coffee.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Ahhhh, it's good to be back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Welcome Back.....been out makin Tater Tots?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

Mmmm...Tater Tots......


----------



## Edgy85

Rorschach by BWS.
COURTESY OF @HumphreysGhost
tasty little thing! Cheers buddy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GOTF Apollo for Warped Wednesday


----------



## Rondo

Puffing a Chief watching rigor mortis set in.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Sobremesa


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguan Overrun while duck hunting.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with a cup of Kona, watching the rain.


----------



## huffer33

Boutique seconds








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## disco_potato

Hickorynut said:


> Welcome Back.....been out makin Tater Tots?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


If you've got any better ideas on how to keep warm in the winter, I'm all ears!

This one courtesy of @kacey


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> If you've got any better ideas on how to keep warm in the winter, I'm all ears!
> 
> This one courtesy of @kacey


Glad to see ya back, Disco Dave.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> If you've got any better ideas on how to keep warm in the winter, I'm all ears!
> 
> This one courtesy of @kacey


You mean eyes.......you're all eyes......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: it's not like yer corn or sumpin':vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

Aging Room Small Batch M356










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Dirty Dran's Nicaraguan Nightmare!! Tasty!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## crown

Round 2








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse




----------



## haegejc

BLTC Last Rites. A power house smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro.


----------



## Wildman9907

prolly my favorite MoW, had a little issue with uneven burn but nothing bad. for 2.50 I'll be getting some more.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

The HC was from two days ago, the Flathead was yesterday, and today (no pic) was Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf, Dharma No. 3, 6 x 52. Some guy reviewed the Dharma saying it was really bitter but I didn't get that at all, maybe he let it get too hot :flame:


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Mr Padilla had a meeting with Mr. Kubota....we all on the same page now...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Veins or stems under the cap made it crack when I cut it. Still awesome as usual.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

These are so good.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Crazy burning but good tasting cheapo PDR 1878 SG. Got a sore throat wanting to creep in on me, and a couple splashes of rum accidentally fell in my coffee, but this thrifty stick isn't disappointing in the least.


----------



## S&W

Punch Bareknuckle Pita tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Fifty Fifty,


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> If you've got any better ideas on how to keep warm in the winter, I'm all ears!
> 
> This one courtesy of @*kacey*


Great stick there glad I bought two boxes they are even better with that year on them.


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Puffing a Chief watching rigor mortis set in.
> 
> View attachment 245550


Looks like he's enjoying the sunshine.

Spending some time with the Mistress.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viaje Fifty Fifty,
> 
> View attachment 245610


Man. Those are great!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

I know it's Wednesday and all but @SilkyJ had to smoke one of these and put it in my head.... still an excellent smoke !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier


----------



## BOSSTANK

Now


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night puff


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown and Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Grabbed a MF #4 from my wife's stash, I can see why she likes them









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CCA filerokee


----------



## Edgy85

Prensado and a cup or 2 of grumpy mule.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

BOSSTANK said:


> Now


Did you hate this as much as everyone else? @HumphreysGhost sent me a few I'm interested to try em.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Morning


----------



## Dran

For the drive to the chiro! Thanks @WNYTony









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## ForMud

The nic kinda snuck up on me at the end....


----------



## Hickorynut

RP unreleased Edge Dominican.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

ThriftyThursday


----------



## Tulse

ForMud said:


> The nic kinda snuck up on me at the end....


.

I'm half way and nothing yet, but it always hits me the last part of the last third if it's going to.


----------



## disco_potato

As good as I remember.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Edgy85 said:


> Did you hate this as much as everyone else? @HumphreysGhost sent me a few I'm interested to try em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I didn't care for them when I smoked one rott but I kind of forgot about them and they been resting, the one I had last night was pretty good imo... so maybe they need rest is all


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> Morning


Ha!!









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13 Maduro


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Whipped Cream


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2. Not as good as diesel rage in my opinion, but still good so far.


----------



## Hickorynut

Perdomo Lot23.....this would be a fine #ThriftyThursday entry if it was a current production.

This one is from 2009 and is freaking good with my Vokcanic Red Moka Java! Thanks @Deuce Da Masta









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

Stopped at the Duty Free today when I popped over state side to pick up my meerschaum.
Grabbed 2 of these.
Smoked this on a sunny drive home.
Not as good as the one the other night. Probably because it came from the Duty Free humi. Probably set at 70/70.
But still not a bad cigar. Just not as good as the one the other night.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel and Costa Rican,


----------



## Rusty Nail

Serie R.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr. Brownstone Maduro
@SilkyJ you have turned me into and Irish single malt fan! Are their single malts with Barley only like Scotch Whisky?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Tonight's combo


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Mr. Brownstone Maduro
> @SilkyJ you have turned me into and Irish single malt fan! Are their single malts with Barley only like Scotch Whisky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, yes they are. Now that you've tried them all which was your favorite? My favourite is C.


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Hahaha, yes they are. Now that you've tried them all which was your favorite? My favourite is C.


My favorite is A! But C is great as well! A on the buy list... thanks again!


----------



## crown

Took the Bobalu challenge. This one is being a real challenge getting half of it to burn.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

crown said:


> Took the Bobalu challenge. This one is being a real challenge getting half of it to burn.
> View attachment 245700
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are rolled in house and tend to need a lot of rest. The ones I get usually have the sick period to go through. Just a heads up.

Oliva Serie V while watching the draft. Been a couple of days. Needed a good strong one today.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

Leche de Mama maduro. This is better than the natural, but still pretty mild, and insanely sweet/creamy.


----------



## Peapaw

Baptiste by Oliva, thanks to whoever sent it.

I wanted to like it more than I did.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Baptiste by Oliva, thanks to whoever sent it.
> 
> I wanted to like it more than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Inferno is better, and The Reckoning even better. IMO at least.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Stopped in ti catch up with a buddy today. Chatted while he was checking out his new stock car.
I smoked this great Padron 3000.


----------



## WNYTony

Avo for the early rounds of the draft










La Palina Kill Bill with thanks to @Gumby-cr


----------



## csk415




----------



## crown

mpomario said:


> Those are rolled in house and tend to need a lot of rest. The ones I get usually have the sick period to go through. Just a heads up.
> 
> Oliva Serie V while watching the draft. Been a couple of days. Needed a good strong one today.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Interesting. I've let them sit for basically 4 months. I may wait a few more months before I try the others. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Oliva O maduro 2nds for #ThriftyThursday and now onto the dark and delicious Argentum.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @Peapaw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning and Happy Friday. Finally made it to the weekend!!

Mi Querida Gordita. Great start to the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AF BtL and Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.

I likes 'em, CAO Flathead









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night...


----------



## Edgy85

Whipped cream courtesy of @HumphreysGhost 
Loving this So far!! Perfect name for it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#FuenteFriday 
Magnum R52 and Iron Bean









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Fat bottom Betty and cup of coffee.


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000 and a lovely stout.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Jury duty was cancelled this morning appreciate I celebrated with this kuntucky fire cured @Dran sent me. I was sceptical of this stick but I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Torano Vega from 2016, not usually a Torano fan but this was good


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BV Mini waiting for my better half! Might have to have something special tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I like cigars, and cake. .... So I'm have g a cigar named after cake!! Yellowcake to be precise!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Found a couple boxes of these in the bottom of a cooler the other day, 2014
With a cup of Kona,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Breakfast of champions!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## disco_potato

Maybe should've waited a few more days and eased into the stronger stuff. Kicked my ass this morning.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Celebrating Friday with a good stick and 3 fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo! Why not!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

First one back after the sinus crud. Nice choice for sitting out back while the pups play.


----------



## SLOANER

Friday lawn and garden time.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

1st cigar in like 3 days that I might actually get to finish.


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday!


----------



## greasemonger

Cromag mode 5 maintaining a nice mild Friday pre vacation buzz


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project7 and Volcanic Red Moka Java.....its a working weekend....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

RP Edge Maduro and Blanton from a Christmas gift to myself.

I'm just not a RP fan but this Edge is ok, just not my profile!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Don Carlos


----------



## Olecharlie

Tossed the RP and moved on to something I like!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

4th Prime...dayyum. Have had several of these, but each time they remind me why I love them. Quality construction, deep flavor, overall great stick....wish I could force myself to hide a bunch for a few years.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> 4th Prime...dayyum. Have had several of these, but each time they remind me why I love them. Quality construction, deep flavor, overall great stick....wish I could force myself to hide a bunch for a few years.


I had my first one recently. They made it to the short list for ordering!


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Shapeshifter Really enjoying this cigar. Thank you @Ewood!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Axe,







Foot was all busted up, patched er up as best as I could and tried it anyway, so far so good.


----------



## PanzaVerde

First Aging Room I have had










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Tiger Kitty Soft Paws ~

That was a good stick!


----------



## lex61

MBombay Habano. Started out with a burn your nose on the retrohale profile then mellowed out considerably. Nothing wrong with this cigar.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLOANER

SLOANER said:


> Round 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dang tap a talk not uploading pics...

4 kicks maduro

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Not bad for a Honduran stick. Thanks @Olecharlie !










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

Eminence & scotch










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

A Friday Fratello


----------



## GOT14U

TLD Mas Fuerte while labeling sticks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Devil's tongue. Very interesting smoke...little wavy burn just at the beginning....smoked great!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Wow, totally surprised by this stick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

unfortunately it's while on the way to work but still tasty


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

In the attic with rocky.
These special editions are always good.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I've given away more of these than I've smoked. 
Archetype Axis Mundi









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Saturday morning yard work with a DE Factory Smokes Maduro. Beautiful day, sun, cool breeze, cigar , coffee, and tons of yard work before it just gets to fricken hot!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Round 2 before lunch? Sure...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Training has been killer lately. Super busy and bored at the same time. First stick in a week. La Duena. So good. Thanks, @WNYTony









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Wow, totally surprised by this stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best kept secrets, and you can pick them up for $4 a stick right now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Culero, which was the name of this stick before they changed it to "Cool Arrow".
Yeah, that's right. They named the cigar A**h*le.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Culero, which was the name of this stick before they changed it to "Cool Arrow".
> 
> Yeah, that's right. They named the cigar A**h*le.


And aren't the sizes supposedly named after old bosses of Booth's?

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BWS NBK mmmmm









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TexaSmoke said:


> And aren't the sizes supposedly named after old bosses of Booth's?
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yes. The Chief "Culero"


----------



## Peapaw

Southern Draw Quickdraw. Thanks @TexaSmoke.

It's got a split cap plus some, but I can draw through it so I'm not gonna cut and risk more damage
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## mpomario

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 245784
> 
> Courtesy @TexaSmoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this one. Rnd 3 for the third period. With the last of some Weller's Special Reserve.








Rnd 1Earlier after yard work. 








Rnd 2 after watching my boy's band, The Royals, play at our Main Street festival. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SLOANER

For Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

First cigar since relocating to Las Vegas. Nice local B&M with a great lounge.

Solid pipe tobacco selection as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked this Camacho last night.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Pier 28 from Privada Club. Not a bad smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Just got back from a trip to my old stomping grounds in Virginia. Love it up there but there's no place like home.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise

Pandyboy said:


> Smoked this Camacho last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Is that the chocolate with the chili's in it?


----------



## blackrabbit

C-fed boutique 2nds. Worth the price.


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2 as some pork loins dance with a lil smoke on the pit. Courtesy of @Prf5415, Great stick, thank you sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

huffer33 said:


> Just got back from a trip to my old stomping grounds in Virginia. Love it up there but there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


assuming that is your back yard and house in the background, you sir live in an awesome area


----------



## Madderduro

a couple from this week....been ridiculously busy haven't been able to post!


----------



## msmith1986

I had to try a 2nd ROTT. Perfect flavor, and I'm ok with Punch Champions for $1.50.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first A Flores 1975 Capa Maduro and Blantons


----------



## BOSSTANK

Good stick, I have some age on this one...


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Devil's tongue. Very interesting smoke...little wavy burn just at the beginning....smoked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting looks like you V cut the foot lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

First Joya Silver.....first cigar today....if the second Silver is this good...ima buyin' a box..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Culero, which was the name of this stick before they changed it to "Cool Arrow".
> 
> Yeah, that's right. They named the cigar A**h*le.


Best tasting A**h*le I've....aw nevermind..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BillH

Dirty Rat, good stuff ROTT


----------



## kacey

Blind pass Cigar A









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

My first Viaje, thanks @kacey!


----------



## Wildman9907

No date on it but judging by the celo I'm assuming a couple years old. @Olecharlie

followed by some Laphriaog 10 yr


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Millennium with a cup of Kona,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PanzaVerde

La Boheme after chowing down on some crawfish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TLD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

LP 9 DC, Oct 2016. Age hasn't blemished this cigar at all. I've never tried another vitola, this cigar really is a classic










Sent from the Westside


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wife has fallen asleep on me so round 2 it is


----------



## msmith1986

5x50 from 2014. Still awesome earthy spicy chocolate. Still medium strength and full flavor. Classic.









Sent from my garage


----------



## Cossie

So nice to post again. My Father Centurion. Sweet with some mild red pepper. Paired very nice with this scotch. Its a budget brand. Its not bad at all. 

I'm still learning my scotch. Insstead of El Chapo, I guess you can call me "El Cheapo"....the Italian


----------



## TX Cigar

The Tabernacle.


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Blind pass Cigar A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Looks like a knife fight from EZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

TL Johnson Legend Reserve courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Thanks for the opportunity to try this great smoke !


----------



## Cossie

Madderduro said:


> a couple from this week....been ridiculously busy haven't been able to post!
> View attachment 245836
> View attachment 245840
> View attachment 245842
> View attachment 245844
> View attachment 245846


Let me know how you liked the Curivari 
I just bought a Cafe Noir'

Thanks!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I had an hour before I had to start cooking dinner this evening, so I made this happen.









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

McLovin 2.0 for igar 3









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I wasn't too impressed with the first Undercrown I tried, this one is much better.
Thanks @Ckc123









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Intemperance EC and Sumatra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues wan Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

2nd this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Garmirian Gourmet


----------



## haegejc

More yard work. Another yardgar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

have to hide the padron 89s from myself or else they'll be gone by next week! fuma em cordas only get better with age

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Madderduro

I've smoked 30+ curivari blends and none of them were bad...for the price they're hard to beat. the sungrown maduro has a lot of chocolate flavor to it...the ciclope is probably my favorite stick of theirs...most boxes range from $40-$60 great price for a consistently solid brand


Cossie said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> a couple from this week....been ridiculously busy haven't been able to post!
> View attachment 245836
> View attachment 245840
> View attachment 245842
> View attachment 245844
> View attachment 245846
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how you liked the Curivari
> I just bought a Cafe Noir'
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## SilkyJ

Madderduro said:


> have to hide the padron 89s from myself or else they'll be gone by next week!


Those are so good. I need to pick up a couple more before they're all gone.


----------



## Hickorynut

Man, I've got a bunch to do.....ima get right on that...uh huh..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Garmirian Gourmet
> 
> View attachment 245892


Dere ain't no palm trees where you live...enjoy dat vacay Rondo!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sunday Blues wan Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 245886


Nice! GMTA!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Enjoying the last hour of sun after working all day. Not bad stick for the price!! 
Hope everyone's Sunday has been good.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Hecto ye Dran-o!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

This is delicious, I'll be stocking up on a few different my father's next time cpage has there 10 packs


----------



## Fusion

From my recent "grabbag" purchase


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> Hecto ye Dran-o!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Might wanna rethink the name..


----------



## haegejc

Yardgar #2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

UBC03 said:


> Might wanna rethink the name..


It's a short a, like in ran.... Not like in day. Need to dig out that Blue Dot @Fusion sent and compare it to a pro's work!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Dere ain't no palm trees where you live...enjoy dat vacay Rondo!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...





Rondo said:


> Garmirian Gourmet
> 
> View attachment 245892


IT'S ALL CGI... GREEN SCREEN..

The pic looks like when my local weather man is on screen...

FAKE I TELL YA, FAKE

He's hunkered down in his shed, still wearing his gloves..

Enjoy Florida ,buddy..

ya jaggoff


----------



## kacey

For the walk with the wife.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> It's a short a, like in ran.... Not like in day. Need to dig out that Blue Dot @*Fusion* sent and compare it to a pro's work!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yours is probably better @Dran


----------



## Razorhog

This thing is a flavor bomb










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Yours is probably better @Dran


Doubt that. It wasn't bad, ive paid much more, for much less, but it won't blow anyone's mind.... Those blue's are like NC crack sticks!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

The one I had last night was so good that when I woke up today I wanted another...


----------



## haegejc

Black Label Trading Co. Deliverance Nocturne. Real tight draw at the start, starting to get better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Madderduro said:


> I've smoked 30+ curivari blends and none of them were bad...for the price they're hard to beat. the sungrown maduro has a lot of chocolate flavor to it...the ciclope is probably my favorite stick of theirs...most boxes range from $40-$60 great price for a consistently solid brand


I haven't had that many yet. But, like you I liked every one I had. The Ciclope was very good. The Cafe Noir wasn't bad to me. Where do you usually get them? 
Thanks for responding

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

5y on this guy


----------



## PanzaVerde

Time for a smoke while doing some cooking on the fire pit.


----------



## Fusion

Burn is a little crazy but the best smoke iv had all week


----------



## Fusion

Cossie said:


> I haven't had that many yet. But, like you I liked every one I had. The Ciclope was very good. The Cafe Noir wasn't bad to me. Where do you usually get them?
> Thanks for responding
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I get my BV's from Cigarpage but Atlantic have a great Curivari selection


----------



## Cossie

Fusion said:


> I get my BV's from Cigarpage but Atlantic have a great Curivari selection


Thanks for the info. Oh! Nice ash cigars has a pretty good Curivari selection too

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CFed Basketcase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

sticking with the My father, I would have to say I like the le bijou better. this is still very good.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mbombay Shaggy foot with a years rest... dis gone be good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Costa Rican,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Wildman9907 said:


> sticking with the My father, I would have to say I like the le bijou better. this is still very good.


I'd agree with that assessment... Have you tried the La Gran Oferta line yet? If you like the Le Bijou, chances are you'll enjoy it, as well.


----------



## Hickorynut

O!..Churchill......see ya in a couple hours....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A old Perdomo Champagne before church.








Had a La Paulina Red from @Olecharlie, but forgot to take a pic cause I was grading. This Padron 3000 has a year+ on it and had little crystals on the toothier parts of the wrapper. It's stacking dimes and tasting great!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

I think I may need to fire up that red dot you sent me a year and a half ago or so...probably enough time on it.


Fusion said:


> Yours is probably better @*Dran*


----------



## PanzaVerde

Taking a break from building gates for the fence


----------



## Wildman9907

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd agree with that assessment... Have you tried the La Gran Oferta line yet? If you like the Le Bijou, chances are you'll enjoy it, as well.


I have not, ill add it to the list


----------



## Westside Threat

Collective & Beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> A old Perdomo Champagne before church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a La Paulina Red from @Olecharlie, but forgot to take a pic cause I was grading. This Padron 3000 has a year+ on it and had little crystals on the toothier parts of the wrapper. It's stacking dimes and tasting great!
> View attachment 245934
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I did send you a few sticks didn't I? Hope you're enjoying the majority of them...


----------



## blackrabbit

Illusione fume d' amour.


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> I did send you a few sticks didn't I? Hope you're enjoying the majority of them...


Yes a cavalcade. The Noel Rojas was off the chain. The RP Royale was a favorite too so far. Still eyeballing that gigantic Lunatic.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Sin Compromiso Seleccion No. 5. I'm going to have to save up for a box of these! Can't go wrong with a Saka cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd agree with that assessment... Have you tried the La Gran Oferta line yet? If you like the Le Bijou, chances are you'll enjoy it, as well.





Wildman9907 said:


> I have not, ill add it to the list


The La Gran Oferta lancero is my wife's favorite, I have to say it is pretty dang good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Series G


----------



## GOT14U

Dessert before dinner time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Yes a cavalcade. The Noel Rojas was off the chain. The RP Royale was a favorite too so far. Still eyeballing that gigantic Lunatic.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm hoping to get my hands on some Noel Rojas Gavitos this week. Only smoked one and it was amazing! Oh no that's the baby Lunatic, @GOT14U got the Grandfather of the one you have it 4 times larger lol.


----------



## GOT14U

Ya I'm waiting for a good 8 hour block of free time before I fire that thing up....Sorry for buying all the Gavitos buddy....lol

Planning on filling this drawer up with them...just need to get rid of all these dawg rockets taking up space










Olecharlie said:


> I'm hoping to get my hands on some Noel Rojas Gavitos this week. Only smoked one and it was amazing! Oh no that's the baby Lunatic, @*GOT14U* got the Grandfather of the one you have it 4 times larger lol.


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> I think I may need to fire up that red dot you sent me a year and a half ago or so...probably enough time on it.


Ohh just looked them up, first Red was made 13 Sept 17 and it was the 8th blend and the first one with a color, Habano 2000 wrapper


----------



## S&W

Sunday afternoon smoke...


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Ohh just looked them up, first Red was made 13 Sept 17 and it was the 8th blend and the first one with a color, Habano 2000 wrapper


Okay I knew it was a while back.....been holding on to it for a special time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this thing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Ya I'm waiting for a good 8 hour block of free time before I fire that thing up....Sorry for buying all the Gavitos buddy....lol
> 
> Planning on filling this drawer up with them...just need to get rid of all these dawg rockets taking up space


Hell I don't blame you, I'm just happy you turned me on to one. Hopefully I will have a few this week. So darn good!


----------



## Wildman9907

GOT14U said:


> Damn this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are pretty bad smokes, any other ones you have send it to be for disposal


----------



## GOT14U

Hell I'm still looking for more....I'll sell my first and last born for 2 five packs of these......13 year old mexican boy ...barely used! lmao.....do I hear 2 packs???????


Wildman9907 said:


> Those are pretty bad smokes, any other ones you have send it to be for disposal


----------



## GOT14U

We should probably not talk about these in public...they might become hard to find.... >


Olecharlie said:


> Hell I don't blame you, I'm just happy you turned me on to one. Hopefully I will have a few this week. So darn good!


----------



## norc47

A 6 year old Perfexcion X. Really nice, sweet and almost citrusy/fruity. Far sweeter than any of the Opus X I remember smoking some years ago. Makes me want more Fuentes with Rosado wrappers.


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Ya I'm waiting for a good 8 hour block of free time before I fire that thing up....Sorry for buying all the Gavitos buddy....lol
> 
> Planning on filling this drawer up with them...just need to get rid of all these dawg rockets taking up space


Do i smell another "Dog Rocket sale"? think i still have a few from your last one i bought:grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

LMAO....once I run out of room....but I'm doing my damndest to smoke what I got buddy! and I have pretty much stopped buying so I'm hoping to even out my stash with my stash spot... 


Fusion said:


> Do i smell another "Dog Rocket sale"? think i still have a few from your last one i bought:grin2:


----------



## Wildman9907

Fusion said:


> Do i smell another "Dog Rocket sale"? think i still have a few from your last one i bought:grin2:


ill be looking for that thread


----------



## Spencer480

Started to smoke a liga #9 but it unraveled after the first two puffs:vs_mad: so I turned to this great stick @kacey sent me and I'm glad he sent me four.sorry for the bad pic my phone was dead so I used my tablet.


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Hell I'm still looking for more....I'll sell my first and last born for 2 five packs of these......13 year old mexican boy ...barely used! lmao.....do I hear 2 packs???????


You better hope your wife don't see this. There'll be one 40 something, as is, you haul it away at your own risk, husband going up for sale on craigslist... lol


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> We should probably not talk about these in public...they might become hard to find.... >


Yeah but no one can buy them but us ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SilkyJ

This before I throw some grouper and lobster on the grill.


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> You better hope your wife don't see this. There'll be one 40 something, as is, you haul it away at your own risk, husband going up for sale on craigslist... lol


Lmao...broken 40ish white guy with a couple problems but runs good 70% of the time....bahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Lmao...broken 40ish white guy with a couple problems but runs good 70% of the time....bahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry bro. I'd be in the "free, left on curb" section.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone courtesy of @disco_potato,


----------



## greasemonger

Cromag earlier and a Surrogates Skull Breaker @Gumby-cr


----------



## csk415

Gonna have to pick more of these up.

Wind has the burn all jacked up but the ash is hanging on.


----------



## GOT14U

Next









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

GoT and an awesome cigar!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> GoT and an awesome cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Haha, I need another one after watching that.


----------



## WNYTony

Montecristo Espada Estoque at the shop this afternoon










Archetype Axis Mundi tonight, courtesy of @Elizabeth10


----------



## msmith1986

This was from the 1st round when they released a few years ago. Very nice budget smoke, but doesn't come anywhere close to my favorite V maduro's.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Usual pre work morning smoke.

BV Mini










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Cromag earlier and a Surrogates Skull Breaker @*Gumby-cr*


Hope you enjoyed it. Enjoy the rest of your vacation :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoyed it. Enjoy the rest of your vacation :grin2:


Duuude, as a cig/pipe/cigar/vape smoker its rare a stick gets me light headed but that sucker had some heavy vit. N. Good stuff there thanks, and I'm glad I know where I can get more of those (they're pretty uncommon in the shops down here).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

FyR 10th with Sumatra for breakfast.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ Rosa de Guadalupe and Fogchaser...
Reminds me of a Diesel, but creamier. Maybe because of the San Andreas weapper?..pepper, earthy, leather and cream...definitely AJ.
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

Caldwell Eastern Standard manzanita
Another @TexaSmoke MAW.
Great smoke









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A first for me (I think). I'm going to have to start writing down everything I smoke because there's too many cigars out there :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

RP 2003 Cameroon courtesy of @kacey on a slow fishing morning


----------



## kacey

Spencer480 said:


> Started to smoke a liga #9 but it unraveled after the first two puffs:vs_mad: so I turned to this great stick @*kacey* sent me and I'm glad he sent me four.sorry for the bad pic my phone was dead so I used my tablet.


Ya I accidentally bought 50 of those when they were on sale. So I send them out frequently.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> GoT and an awesome cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Binge watching my way through GoT to catch the final episode when it airs. Currently watching Season 4 ep. 9.

I know we have some Diesel fans on here, but Diesel has just never been in my wheelhouse. I've tried them ROTT, and after various lengths of rest. This is the last one in my humidor, and it has almost 2 years rest. I finally found the sweet spot. This Diesel is outstanding!

I guess it's time to buy some more and put them down for a 2 year nap.









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## BOSSTANK

Whipped Cream & Iced Coffee ~


----------



## Fusion

#MaduroMonday Its windy in Vacaville today


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Binge watching my way through GoT to catch the final episode when it airs. Currently watching Season 4 ep. 9.
> 
> I know we have some Diesel fans on here, but Diesel has just never been in my wheelhouse. I've tried them ROTT, and after various lengths of rest. This is the last one in my humidor, and it has almost 2 years rest. I finally found the sweet spot. This Diesel is outstanding!
> 
> I guess it's time to buy some more and put them down for a 2 year nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Good things come to those who wait.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> RP 2003 Cameroon courtesy of @kacey on a slow fishing morning


Now that's the way to surf fish! Like that cart!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nub Maduro & Sweet Tea ~


----------



## huffer33

Tremont ... Very good smoke









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## kacey

For today's walk to the post office









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

In a cigar lounge this weekend in Fort Worth and bought a few. Trying this for the first time .


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> For today's walk to the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


How far is your walk? That almost looks longer than a lancero :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Another MAW from @TexaSmoke
EZ Naughty Bits Blue.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Anybody else get bombarded with cigar magazines? Haha...
3 came today... I literally have a mountain of these by my toilet already.

First cigar by this company, I have no idea where I got it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> Anybody else get bombarded with cigar magazines? Haha
> 3 came today... I literally have a mountain of these by my toilet already.
> 
> First cigar by this company, I have no idea were I got it.


Between cigar and pipe tobacco magazines I get about 10 each month. A few of those go straight in the trash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


> Anybody else get bombarded with cigar magazines? Haha...
> 3 came today... I literally have a mountain of these by my toilet already.
> 
> First cigar by this company, I have no idea where I got it.


Hey! Your missing the Thompson mag! 
I've unsubscribed to the ones I can and the rest don't even make into the house.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

This girl been hangin out in the cigar closet too long. She a big girl with lots cedar.... Courtesy of @LeatherNeck..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Anybody else get bombarded with cigar magazines? Haha...
> 3 came today... I literally have a mountain of these by my toilet already.
> 
> First cigar by this company, I have no idea where I got it.


Yeah and they aren't as good as the Sears catalog for wipin...jus sayin...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Aquitaine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 this is my first Nub Maduro and only my second ever Nub, its good, thanks @Scotchpig


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> How far is your walk? That almost looks longer than a lancero :grin2:


This was a short walk 3 miles round-trip.


----------



## Wildman9907

Another good one from @Olecharlie


----------



## Wildman9907

haegejc said:


> RoMa Craft Aquitaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those Aquitaines?


----------



## SLOANER

Always a goodie.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Puro Authentico on a very windy dog walk.


----------



## csk415




----------



## haegejc

Four Kicks lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Wildman9907 said:


> How are those Aquitaines?


I got a 5er to try and will get more. Full flavor sticks good burn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey! Your missing the Thompson mag!
> I've unsubscribed to the ones I can and the rest don't even make into the house.


Oh that's not all I get haha... that's just what came today... I probably have one for every online cigar shop...


----------



## Tjwilson40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Thank you @Humphrey's Ghost This Love Potion is an awesome smoke !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Corojo #3


----------



## huffer33

I don't recall from whence this came but thank you whoever it was.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Beautiful weather and this 2008 Padilla 1948 courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Very surprised how well this aged.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Spencer480

2012 cojonu and a cup of kona


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Feelin fancy. Cavalier courtesy of @Gumby-cr (first of these for me) and a DuClaw Dirty Little Freak (Coconut Caramel Chocolate Brown Ale)


----------



## Fusion

Started with so much pepper i nearly tossed it, good i didnt, got real smooth after about 2 inches


----------



## Dran

Thanks @disco_potato! 1st curivari, from a MAW.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Really enjoyed it, Shame they don't sell here....Anyone going Germany in the near future?


----------



## ForMud

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah and they aren't as good as the Sears catalog for wipin...jus sayin...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Watch the staples in the middle......They'll bring a tear to your eye quick.


----------



## kacey

For today's walk Courtesy of @BOSSTANK









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Southern Draw and coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Costa Rican,


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 with a Illy Espresso


----------



## huffer33

#Tue









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Wildman9907

27 hours worked so far this week so right home and to the porch(almost enough to cover this month's cigars haha) new smoke thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smells like rose petals from the wrapper but the foot smells like chocolate chip cookies. Must be the pain meds. Hopefully it tastes like cookies instead of flowers at least :vs_worry:


----------



## BobP

Padron maduro last night.


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my Favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 246110
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks taste, what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Flor de Cesar Red. Less then a month and these are a fantastic smoke. Wish I had gotten more then a 5er of each size!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

huffer33 said:


> #Tue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


How did the cigar pair with the wine?


----------



## Rondo

'18 Bishops


----------



## PanzaVerde

Cigars from yesterday while picking dewberries with the family and then working on the fence. Nearly done with the gates



















Now today is a day to relax with one of my favorites


----------



## akpreacherplayz

EZ F-Bomb









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## vroom_vroom

Well found the last good ruination (the name says it all) and just threw away 6 thanks to the splits that go all the way around the other side about the same length. Harupm!










Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Reserva Limitada,


----------



## huffer33

kacey said:


> How did the cigar pair with the wine?


Wood smoke, pepper, salt and butter on a pork tenderloin with a fruit reduction...

Honestly really well but a friend called and chatted for over an hour and in rare form I even accidentally let it go out for a moment.


----------



## mpomario

Oliva Serie G while grading. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

550 mad


----------



## greasemonger

BWS S&R 19 and a Modern Times Coffee Roasty Stout


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yardstick


----------



## BOSSTANK

After yard mowed and shower stick


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2 in progress


----------



## msmith1986

DL chisel this afternoon. I smoked the Coyolar when I got home and wasn't impressed with the roll and burn, or the flavor. It's been a few years since I had the original, but I remember them being pretty good just not any details. The roll on this was tight in half and loose on the other half straight down the cigar. It only wanted to burn on the loose side. Boooo.
Now time to find a before bed smoke.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> EZ F-Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How was it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Great smoke tonight received in a trade with @WNYTony thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> BWS S&R 19 and a Modern Times Coffee Roasty Stout


How was it? I have most of a box and I am still letting the come to my smoking humidity.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

After the Camacho flop earlier I went a 4.5x60 Punch Champion 2nds for the last one tonight. Funny how a $1.50 unbanded reject ROTT can beat the snot out of an $8 one with a pretty band. They will be superb after a nap.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

2017 TAA


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> 2017 TAA


2017? See, I told ya you were bad at numbers lol


----------



## msmith1986

SilkyJ said:


> 2017? See, I told ya you were bad at numbers lol
> View attachment 246148


I was going to say the same thing, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> 2017 TAA


I got a notice yesterday that the 51st started shipping. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

kacey said:


> How was it? I have most of a box and I am still letting the come to my smoking humidity.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


First 2 thirds were mighty spicy, then it mellowed to creamy coffee. A few more months should mellow the whole thing. Like last year's it should be an outstanding smoke with a little time.


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> I got a notice yesterday that the 51st started shipping. Can't wait to try them.


My box is on the way !


----------



## Peapaw

CCA









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

An Island Jim by Oscar with Game of Thrones!
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AB Coyol and Fogchaser.....think I might go to bed after this.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ckc123

haegejc said:


> That looks taste, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I have no clue, came in some sorta sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Asylum straight jacket.

Stupid Tapatalk thinks this is an adult image... So I have to attach it sideways.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Warped Lirio Rojo thaks to @Gumby-cr for Wednesday


----------



## GOT14U

Very enjoyable smoke, thx to @WNYTony









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

SilkyJ said:


> 2017? See, I told ya you were bad at numbers lol
> View attachment 246148


The 2017 TAA is a rerelease of the '14 and they reproduced the old bands for the new sticks.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> My box is on the way !


Mine too :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pandyboy said:


> An Island Jim by Oscar with Game of Thrones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 SPOILER ALERT....

The cigar dies :grin2:


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> Mine too :grin2::grin2:


Of course it is


----------



## SilkyJ

Rondo said:


> The 2017 TAA is a rerelease of the '14 and they reproduced the old bands for the new sticks.


Thanks for the info, I did not know that. I'm still not apologizing to Tony though lol. He still can't count cigars.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Pandyboy

Gumby-cr said:


> SPOILER ALERT....
> 
> The cigar dies :grin2:


It certainly did!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Red Army Men with the beach to myself


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel and a cup of Kona for a lunch break,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Smoking this today, see my buddy soaking up the sun on a glorious day in Vacaville


----------



## SilkyJ

Found a quick break in the action so I grabbed this odd little piece of shrapnel from @WNYTony's tiny bomb for a quickie. Pretty dang good for a connie.


----------



## blackrabbit

Snow melted, but it is still pretty cold out.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Machete 2.0 :grin2:


----------



## huffer33

Gave my last lecture for the school year today so I'm celebrating with this year of the rooster (2017)









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

This little gem! Norteno.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

A Dragon's Wish by Kyle Gellis while I work from the back deck.
I Order the second quarter of the drop club today so figured I had better smoke one from the first order.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Pre-light draw was really easy.
No taste I could define to the cold draw but something sweet yet savory.
Leaves a little pepper on the lips.
Light the draw is light pepper, creamy, anise like quality lingers on the tongue and the retro was like molasses.
Nummy glad I bought these things


----------



## BOSSTANK

Installed new HMF muffler on the Beast...


----------



## LeatherNeck

blackrabbit said:


> Snow melted, but it is still pretty cold out.


Love those! Oh, it's been in the mid 80's here. I've been sweating my @ss off here lately but the fish are biting so I ain't complaining. :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

It ain't a Warped cigar (for Wednesday), but it does start with a 'W'. 
Whiskey Row from my good buddy @Hickorynut. This is one very uniquely flavored and very pleasant smoking cigar. It performed flawlessly with one of the sharpest burn lines that I've had in a while. Thanks Hick! 
BTW, I've still got the other one left for us to E-herf...I ain't forgot.:wink2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Hair of the Dog.


----------



## tacket

One of my students is sick today, so that gives me a moment to enjoy this sunshine and grab a quick smoke from the Puff Fairy.


----------



## mpomario

An old favorite. Hit a strong leaf in this one and it gave me a little rush. Made me wanna smoke an FEC.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP and a Coke.


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2. 1st time for this one.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

A little Hemingway Maduro, unwinding the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Midnight Express.....different from Eastern Standard....not expecting these flavors...I could get to like them though..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> It ain't a Warped cigar (for Wednesday), but it does start with a 'W'.
> 
> Whiskey Row from my good buddy @Hickorynut. This is one very uniquely flavored and very pleasant smoking cigar. It performed flawlessly with one of the sharpest burn lines that I've had in a while. Thanks Hick!
> 
> BTW, I've still got the other one left for us to E-herf...I ain't forgot.:wink2:


Good to see you vertical and liking that cigar!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> Found a quick break in the action so I grabbed this odd little piece of shrapnel from @WNYTony's tiny bomb for a quickie. Pretty dang good for a connie.
> View attachment 246184
> View attachment 246186


Good choice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Illusione MJ12 Maduro paired with a DuClaw Pastriarchy Imperial Pecan Pie Stout


----------



## mpomario

A well mottled Oscuro Leaf is great thing. Darn tasty and pouring smoke. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## csk415

2016 Paniolo


----------



## Rabidawise

Blind pass from @Olecharlie and La Relatos from @kacey!


----------



## WNYTony

Mike, Mike Mike, Mike Mike what day is it Mike












SilkyJ said:


> Thanks for the info, I did not know that. I'm still not apologizing to Tony though lol. He still can't count cigars.


Try to keep up J !


----------



## Cossie

El Rico Habano. Very interesting and this firecracker just got better as you went









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> A well mottled Oscuro Leaf is great thing. Darn tasty and pouring smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm smoking one of these right now. I just Got a 10 pk very cheap off CP.

The first one I smoked was packed too much and got very bitter. I wanted to give this cigar another chance. I'm glad I am.

Second one is great so far.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser paired with Sumatran and a heavy splash of Sugarlands Appalacian Sippin Cream Dark Chocolate coffee Cream Liqueur. Watching a Sunrise over Indian Pass and Appalachicola Bay. Many thanks to @Hickorynut for the wonderful smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Diamond Crown Julius Caeser paired with Sumatran and a heavy splash of Sugarlands Appalacian Sippin Cream Dark Chocolate coffee Cream Liqueur. Watching a Sunrise over Indian Pass and Appalachicola Bay. Many thanks to @Hickorynut for the wonderful smoke


Glad that cigar got to see that beautiful sunrise....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Glad that cigar got to see that beautiful sunrise....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It was pretty amazing and still going strong. You said special occasion, and while its not a marriage or major milestone, its still pretty special (Joey and Mama are having a blast, nobodys angry lol, and today we switch to graduation celebration for my BIL finishing up undergrad at FSU).


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> It was pretty amazing and still going strong. You said special occasion, and while its not a marriage or major milestone, its still pretty special (Joey and Mama are having a blast, nobodys angry lol, and today we swith to graduation celebration for my BIL finishing up undergrad at FSU).


Definitely jealous. I'm going to our award ceremony... one of my advisees who I nominated was selected to be the student speaker at commencement for the College of Arts and Sciences. Pretty badass.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Shaver702

Long drive this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke


----------



## haegejc

LFD. From last night and one from this morning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Heading out to a 3-4 day herf with some buddies at Cigars International. First cigar is a small Isabela barber pole courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday.......
O Maduro and Fogchaser......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH JDH and Sumatra,


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 Bespoke Cabinet Selection


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 246252
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you chew the cap off or cut it off with a plastic spoon? :vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> Round 2 Bespoke Cabinet Selection


Geez Tony, are ya going for a world record or something? At this rate, none of us are even gonna get close to guessing the right answer. :surprise: :doh: 
I can see now that I was WAY, WAAAAAY off with my guess. Mine should have been "per day". :vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony

LeatherNeck said:


> Geez Tony, are ya going for a world record or something? At this rate, none of us are even gonna get close to guessing the right answer. :surprise: :doh:
> 
> I can see now that I was WAY, WAAAAAY off with my guess. Mine should have been "per day". :vs_laugh:


Lol, I still have over 2 hours on the drive so I may have time for one more little guy before I arrive.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm about to fire this up and I'm probably going to love it. Then I'm going to hate it because it's the only one I have. Got it from Smoke Inn. Their microblend sampler. It also included 2 Tat Anarchy cigars which is the main reason I got it :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

I have no idea what this is, was in bottom of 1 of my Tups, anyway its smoking good and probably #ThriftyThursday


----------



## WNYTony

Ha, did have enough time for this little Padron that @Gumby-cr sent me a while back.


----------



## ForMud

WNYTony said:


> Ha, did have enough time for this little Padron that @Gumby-cr sent me a while back.


Only counts as 1/2.....


----------



## WNYTony

ForMud said:


> Only counts as 1/2.....


Oh no - size was not specified. On property now and my first stick here is this beautiful Davidoff


----------



## ForMud




----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Round 2 Bespoke Cabinet Selection


Nice, how are those?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Nice, how are those?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It was on the milder side but I liked it alot


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> It was on the milder side but I liked it alot


Have you had any of their Daughters of the Wind? If so how do they compare?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Have you had any of their Daughters of the Wind? If so how do they compare?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Have one resting but haven't had one yet so can't compare.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BLTC Havana Soul

ROTT and it's excellent.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2, thank you @Scotchpig, tasty RP


----------



## kacey

Don Prepping Garcia 15th Anniversary for my afternoon walk.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Aganorsa Leaf Signature Selection


----------



## huffer33

Just had a red-breasted grosbeak on the feeder.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

huffer33 said:


> Just had a red-breasted grosbeak on the feeder.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Man, I had that once. Antibiotics took care of it though.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


Such Toothiness!!! Much Wow!!!


----------



## Matt_21

A 2+ yr old CAO Braz while my daughters practice casting their fishing poles. They're surprisingly good for 3 and 4.
And this Braz is a smoke bomb. And delicious as usual.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Attention Tat lovers. These are out now :grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Attention Tat lovers. These are out now :grin2:


Fifty Oneth?


----------



## Edgy85

My weekly ratzilla.
Rocking my home made caldwell t-shirt today (don't tell the copyright people).









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Fifty Oneth?


It's hard to see on the band but this year it says Tobacconists' Association of Mexico. San Andres wrapper this year. I have ZERO patience when I get new cigars so this was literally 30 seconds from delivery. In fact I was in such a hurry I forgot to take a picture of the box :vs_laugh: I see a lot of potential with these after some rest.


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Don Prepping Garcia 15th Anniversary for my afternoon walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Still got the one you sent me resting for a special day. Can't wait buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

From @huffer33 I believe

Cheers brother


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Man, I had that once. Antibiotics took care of it though.


They gave me an ointment.. stung a bit but worth it. Cleared it right up 1


----------



## TX Cigar

Ashton Maduro.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> My weekly ratzilla.
> Rocking my home made caldwell t-shirt today (don't tell the copyright people).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Love the shirt ... they come in triple fat?


----------



## Rondo

@BOSSTANK don't expect that to be on the same continent as your Padrón. 
Was it only mine or did anyone else's weigh less than a cigarette?
I had a conversation with Chris Kelly about those.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Attention Tat lovers. These are out now :grin2:


I luv the cactus...I may have to hunt down 5 of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> From @huffer33 I believe
> 
> Cheers brother


If anyone is looking for a complex earth and leather profile then definitely give this one a try


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My weekly ratzilla.
> Rocking my home made caldwell t-shirt today (don't tell the copyright people).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shirt ... they come in triple fat?
Click to expand...

Don't be so hard on yourself

Double fat would fit you just fine


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> Love the shirt ... they come in triple fat?


Cheers man! I'm sure I could rustle up a big one 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Still got the one you sent me resting for a special day. Can't wait buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Any day you wake up above ground is a special day.


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself
> 
> Double fat would fit you just fine


Trust me brother, I've met me.. I was double fat in high school and I've expanded nicely since then... lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SLOANER

First Intermperance and loving it. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke by way of contest winnings. Many Thanks good sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> @BOSSTANK don't expect that to be on the same continent as your Padrón.
> Was it only mine or did anyone else's weigh less than a cigarette?
> I had a conversation with Chris Kelly about those.


What did he have to say about them?


----------



## haegejc

601 La Bomba Napalm.

Yep it burns.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

First stick since coming down with a sinus infection...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Last one for the day


----------



## Rusty Nail

Slr


----------



## Gumby-cr

@GOT14U I know it's ROTT but I'm still waiting for this to get better or interesting for that matter. I've seen that the old ones were fantastic but those also had a broadleaf wrapper? IDK. You might wanna rest yours for a few weeks before you try one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Killer Bee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Just had a red-breasted grosbeak on the feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Dang I thought that red-breasted grosbeak was a cigar there for a minute, I was ready to place an order !


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> @GOT14U I know it's ROTT but I'm still waiting for this to get better or interesting for that matter. I've seen that the old ones were fantastic but those also had a broadleaf wrapper? IDK. You might wanna rest yours for a few weeks before you try one.


Thx for the heads up, will definitely let them rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

2019 bishops blend at one my favorite spots.courtesy of @Olecharlie


----------



## WNYTony

Tabernacle is next up, courtesy of @TreySC


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> @GOT14U I know it's ROTT but I'm still waiting for this to get better or interesting for that matter. I've seen that the old ones were fantastic but those also had a broadleaf wrapper? IDK. You might wanna rest yours for a few weeks before you try one.


That is disappointing initial news. I will let mine rest as well and hope for a better experience. I'm still waiting for some of that old EZ magic to come back around.


----------



## Olecharlie

Spencer480 said:


> 2019 bishops blend at one my favorite spots.courtesy of @Olecharlie


What's your thoughts compared to the 2018?


----------



## Spencer480

Never smoked the 2018, but I thought it was a great cigar with a lot's of pepper and coco


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That is disappointing initial news. I will let mine rest as well and hope for a better experience. I'm still waiting for some of that old EZ magic to come back around.


The last stick of theirs that knocked my socks off was the Pecan Pie......wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Tabernacle is next up, courtesy of @TreySC


Those are great smokes. You going to have taste buds left when you head home?


----------



## S&W

A couple from tonite...


----------



## msmith1986

Mow Puro maduro last night. Tonight outside finally with an elite maduro. #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

haegejc said:


> 601 La Bomba Napalm.
> 
> Yep it burns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it high N or just high pepper

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cossie said:


> I'm smoking one of these right now. I just Got a 10 pk very cheap off CP.
> 
> The first one I smoked was packed too much and got very bitter. I wanted to give this cigar another chance. I'm glad I am.
> 
> Second one is great so far.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


The ones I have gotten from CP have been pretty wet and get better towards a year.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Courtesy of @ BOSSTANK cigar B outback with the puppies.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> The ones I have gotten from CP have been pretty wet and get better towards a year.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


You nailed it. These were a little. Thanks for the tip

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mmmmm....Powstanie









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A buddy here gave me this one to try - Santeria


----------



## Bird-Dog

My first ever Ezra Zion, an EZRA & Co. 2019 generously gifted to me by @*GOT14U*. Thank you Jerod; I'm diggin' it! It's definitely a cigar that can be appreciated by someone like me who predominately smokes CC's (without invoking the dubious "Cubanesque" tag). But it's a nuanced cigar with plenty of power, and an overall profile that makes you wanna' dig your spurs in giddy-up.

I don't know that smoking just one EZ qualifies me as an honorary hipster (yet); nor am I sure if I'm quite ready to jump on the EZ crazy train (yet). But I am looking forward to trying more from the brand, including a couple of other different EZ's already on-hand courtesy of @*GOT14U* and @*Humphrey's Ghost*.


----------



## TreySC

WNYTony said:


> Tabernacle is next up, courtesy of @TreySC


Its almost like I'm at the orgy, enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

kacey said:


> Is it high N or just high pepper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


BOTH. Really high vitamin N. Had to put my night cap back in the humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

curmudgeonista said:


> My first ever Ezra Zion, an EZRA & Co. 2019 generously gifted to me by @*GOT14U*. Thank you Jerod; I'm diggin' it! It's definitely a cigar that can be appreciated by someone like me who predominately smokes CC's (without invoking the dubious "Cubanesque" tag). But it's a nuanced cigar with plenty of power, and an overall profile that makes you wanna' dig your spurs in giddy-up.
> 
> I don't know that smoking just one EZ qualifies me as an honorary hipster (yet); nor am I sure if I'm quite ready to jump on the EZ crazy train (yet). But I am looking forward to trying more from the brand, including a couple of other different EZ's already on-hand courtesy of @*GOT14U* and @*Humphrey's Ghost*.
> 
> View attachment 246336
> 
> 
> View attachment 246338


Glad to hear you enjoyed it, I thought that one might be up your alley.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A Fuente Chateau and FDLA. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

@WNYTony
You are having one hell of a day sir! Just seems strange tho not seeing that glove of yours! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Legend while getting some golf finally this year. I love these sticks for cheap sticks always smoke good and I know I'm heavily out weighed here but I do like a sweet tip at times.

Then thanks to @Westside Threat an Ezra later on. This one didmt even make it into the humidor at all. very nice smoke


----------



## Tjwilson40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Fuma Em Cords & John McRae 22

Damn Tapatalk says it's an adult image. 

Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Fuma Em Cords & John McRae 22
> 
> Damn Tapatalk says it's an adult image.
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Quit holding the stick between your knees!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it, I thought that one might be up your alley.


It definitely is. And I had a feeling it was something special if you picked it out for me too, so I grabbed another of the same in a pass for an encore when it came along!


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> Quit holding the stick between your knees!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


So many inappropriate responses....

I'll just say this line of cigars is CAO's finest IMO.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Breakfast Oliva O.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G.A.R. Opium and Sumatra,







Still Raining,,,


----------



## Peapaw

Bespoke super bellicosa









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Whipped Cream and Volcanic Red Dark Roast Mexican....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WNYTony

First up today a smooth Four Kicks


----------



## GOT14U

New septic going in....got a kickass neighbor that is doing it for free....just amazing how generous people really are.

Figured since I'm worthless I might as well have a cigar! Love these catacombs!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

DPG 1970 with porter for breakfast


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skull Breaker with Bang Heavenly Hazelnut energy drink. Coffee and Caffeine >


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> New septic going in....got a kickass neighbor that is doing it for free....just amazing how generous people really are.
> 
> Figured since I'm worthless I might as well have a cigar! Love these catacombs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You're not worthless, you're supervising.

If it was a government job, it would require twice as many workers, they would provide half as many workers as you have now, it would take four times as long to complete, and be over budget by half.

If it was a union job, it would require 3 supervisors, 2 safety officers, 6 employees and a union rep. They'd all stand around watching the non-union contract employee running the backhoe.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## GOT14U

tazdvl said:


> You're not worthless, you're supervising.
> 
> If it was a government job, it would require twice as many workers, they would provide half as many workers as you have now, it would take four times as long to complete, and be over budget by half.
> 
> If it was a union job, it would require 3 supervisors, 2 safety officers, 6 employees and a union rep. They'd all stand around watching the non-union contract employee running the backhoe.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Lmao.....very true

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PTAaron

Kept it classy last night in the neighbor's garage with a tiny undercrown maduro, and then he really wanted me to try an al Capone cognac dipped... it wasn't bad actually. LOL


----------



## WNYTony

Rosa de Guadalupe by AJ Fernandez


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ovm


----------



## BOSSTANK

Don't remember what this one was but it's not bad...


----------



## kacey

For fuente friday and yard wor2









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Havana VI at my local lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From @WNYTony a few years back.


----------



## SilkyJ

Room 101 HN from @kacey in the blind pass. While my new smoking partner watches. Wish I could train him to catch the squirrels in my garden.


----------



## WNYTony

Casa Cuba cause it's Friday


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OR Camacho Blackout with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Spencer480 said:


> Never smoked the 2018, but I thought it was a great cigar with a lot's of pepper and coco


I may have an '18 left. I'll make sure to add it to your next send-out. For research purposes, of course.>


----------



## Razorhog

Opening the pool with AJ Fernandez










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Illusione Ultra from Privada Club. Dam good smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Padron Damaso courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


----------



## Madderduro

never seen that cle before today and man thats a good one right there


----------



## kacey

My second yard gar.
Ava Maria Emaculata









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Blending Sessions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Wiseman


----------



## Ckc123

These little buggers are tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

All My Ex's for a friend in Texas. Thanks @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> New septic going in....got a kickass neighbor that is doing it for free....just amazing how generous people really are.
> 
> Figured since I'm worthless I might as well have a cigar! Love these catacombs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Wow! What a neighbor.

TGIF smoke. Finally going to see End Game. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SilkyJ

'18 Bishop's Blend, rum, and some hot charcoal.


----------



## WNYTony

Dessert after dinner


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Churchill.


----------



## Hickorynut

Storms supposed to hit this weekend. Thought I had it all planned out. Gonna go cut this much grass courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band...and it's raining now...guess I have just sit and enjoy this...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Happy Friday all!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chillin with a Chief


----------



## GOT14U

tie-ing in some plumbing while some drywall is getting hung....tons got done to day. Time to have a stiff drink and a smoke....LFD double headed goat sounded good!

I think I'm gonna try to catch up to @WNYTony with how many smokes today...he's on a roll!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Round 2, you know im sure these are just a bigger version of the Rothschild, either way they are great


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Storms supposed to hit this weekend. Thought I had it all planned out. Gonna go cut this much grass courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band...and it's raining now...guess I have just sit and enjoy this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I had some of these in robusto size a while back. I really thought they shined after about year. Excellent choice.


----------



## Matt_21

FDLA Sun grown while sketching out some shapes on some blocks. Finally got my tools out to the garage and mostly set up how I want.
Also gotta add, listening to some Ray LaMontagne for a great vibe in the garage to relax after a long day.


----------



## WNYTony

Happy Friday !


----------



## crown

Another Blending Sessions for round 2. This one's more up my alley.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> Rosa de Guadalupe by AJ Fernandez


Did it surprise you or meh?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

From my friend's porch this afternoon.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I had some of these in robusto size a while back. I really thought they shined after about year. Excellent choice.


I haven't had an RyJ in a long time. It certainly is better with time on it. I can't sit still for a 90 minute movie...this thing is killing me, but smooth enough to finish ...it is just now approaching robusto size....lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

huffer33 said:


> From my friend's porch this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


A full on double rainbow! What does it mean?!


----------



## Wildman9907

Not bad, maybe worth another five pack


----------



## WNYTony

Hickorynut said:


> Did it surprise you or meh?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I really liked it other than the 54 ring gauge. So much so that I walked downstairs to see if it came in a more normal size but the robusto is a 56 !


----------



## huffer33

Matt_21 said:


> A full on double rainbow! What does it mean?!


It means... a cigar is the proverbial pot of gold :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

WNYTony said:


> I really liked it other than the 54 ring gauge. So much so that I walked downstairs to see if it came in a more normal size but the robusto is a 56 !


Same here....I think a regular 50 would shine!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 from the MaW @Jankjr


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> Luv these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With you! One of my favorites right now.


----------



## GOT14U

Hot damn! 18'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> Hot damn! 18'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! I had one earlier and already regret not buying more. Still haven't tried this year's yet.


----------



## Wildman9907

SilkyJ said:


> Heck yeah! I had one earlier and already regret not buying more. Still haven't tried this year's yet.


you guys are making me want to smoke another of mine, there slowly dwindling down to 12


----------



## Westside Threat

Cinco Decadas & GM Bacalta. Both new to me and both very good so far










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Next is a BLTC!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SilkyJ said:


> Heck yeah! I had one earlier and already regret not buying more. Still haven't tried this year's yet.


I know a place that might have some 18's .....just sayin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

One of my favorite cigars, and my favorite girl, Vegas style!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

La Barba Red


----------



## GOT14U

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> One of my favorite cigars, and my favorite girl, Vegas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I can see why she is your fav! Rock on stud!
Damn good stick also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah! I had one earlier and already regret not buying more. Still haven't tried this year's yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a place that might have some 18's .....just sayin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I do too, I was just stupid and only got one. They still had a couple boxes though.


----------



## Peapaw

Comfortably Numb I think this one is from @Ckc123









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Sumatra


----------



## Gummy Jones

Shark outta water


----------



## S&W

Smoked this My Father CT last night ROTT. As you can see from the pic there were some issues. But if you buy the ticket you take the ride. I stuck with it and smoked about 2/3rds of it. Definitely stronger than most connies- even with the draw a little compromised. I'll let them rest a bit before I try again. May have been over-humidified.


----------



## Olecharlie

S&W said:


> Smoked this My Father CT last night ROTT. As you can see from the pic there were some issues. But if you buy the ticket you take the ride. I stuck with it and smoked about 2/3rds of it. Definitely stronger than most connies- even with the draw a little compromised. I'll let them rest a bit before I try again. May have been over-humidified.


Thats pretty bad but always that chance when you smoke em ROTT.


----------



## Olecharlie

Before the rain arrives










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Hot damn! 18'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than the 2019 IMO!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> One of my favorite cigars, and my favorite girl, Vegas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'll vote a 10 on behalf of both!


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> One of my favorite cigars, and my favorite girl, Vegas style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Those are great smokes. One of my top 3.


----------



## haegejc

AF Anejo shark from last night. Fantastic cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Warped La Relatos with a good cup of joe for breakfast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Olecharlie said:


> I'll vote a 10 on behalf of both!


Nope. 
The cigar only gets a 5.


----------



## huffer33

LTD 2017









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Mexican Hot Chocolate and a Latte.


----------



## Wildman9907

Olecharlie said:


> Better than the 2019 IMO!


so it seems everyone I see on here has the 18 in the corona larga, anyone have the robusto? and are they just as good?


----------



## WNYTony

Good morning all
A little breakfast smoke from a trade long ago [email protected]


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 today, courtesy of @Regiampiero


----------



## Fusion

A Monte White is first up


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> AF Anejo shark from last night. Fantastic cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've decided this is what I want to smoke on my 50th Bd in August. I've had one, I like it and it's not one I'll ever have a lot of. 
Now I need to find one at a good price for a single or maybe a 5er if I can get a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

pretty good with 2 yrs on it


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> I've decided this is what I want to smoke on my 50th Bd in August. I've had one, I like it and it's not one I'll ever have a lot of.
> Now I need to find one at a good price for a single or maybe a 5er if I can get a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I got you covered man :wink2:


----------



## kacey

Yard gar number 1









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> I got you covered man :wink2:


Works for me.. thanks.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got this from @SilkyJ in a pif last summer!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After fiddling with a NC tupperdor I spotted a box that I bought in Nica. I really have enjoyed these Mombacho Liga Maestro shorts. 

I walked with the hound while smoking so no picture. Just 2 more of these left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mr Bueso was just telling me about his 20 month adventure in the bottom of the humi.....great story!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje L'espirit de Verite 2013


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse today.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Snuck one in earlier. Off to have dinner and show with wife and friends. Recluse Amadeus Habano Reserva. Great smoke. 






















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Maduro Robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ 1611 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

The Oscar Valladares.


----------



## WNYTony

Beautiful day - moved outside for this '14 Mason Dixon


----------



## MrCrowley39

Nothing special but a solid stick while I watch over my first cook on the new Pit Boss pellet grill!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 Sobremesa for the derby


----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @ForMud and Macallan 12yr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

MBombay Mora today. Started smooth finished spicy. Nice surprise in the final third. Got to see a hole in one today too but unfortunately it wasn't me that made it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Wildman9907

My first BLTC Lawless, now do I want 2 five packs or a box









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Limited Edition 2012 - so good


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

And with that...it took 10 years but I've finally made it to 100 posts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Winter Ale for Saturday.


----------



## Matt_21

Gurkha Ghost and Jim Beam.
Listening to an owl in the field next to us.


----------



## GunnyJ

I had an Oliva MB3 while my 2.5 pound porterhouse smoked mesquite. I normally wouldn't get such a behemoth but at $7 a pound I figured why not. I cold smoked it in mesquite, the cooked it in the oven, then finished it off on the grill over more mesquite. By the time it was down with the mesquite and resting comfortably, I was done with the stick. A fine way to end a day chocked with manual yard labor.


----------



## SLOANER

Rockets playoffs and a great stick with the smoking buddy!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Oliva V Melanio. So good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

She's happy, I'm happy. Last cigar in Vegas.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415




----------



## Wildman9907

round 2 tonight









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos,


----------



## WNYTony

Hoyo La Amistad


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Reserva Miami SW with a few years on it & rye.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> A Fuente Chateau and FDLA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm a fan of the Chateu. Damn good smoke for the price

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

First time with one of these. Perdomo Lot 23 Corojo.

Very pleasant surprise. I saw many negative reviews of this









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

haegejc said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI at my local lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I just bought one for the first time

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2, RoMa Craft Aquitaine corona

Thanks @kacey! Loving smaller RGs!


----------



## ScottyB

TLD at the Chicago Pipe Show with a couple old friends.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Years rest on this MF


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Snuck one in earlier. Off to have dinner and show with wife and friends. Recluse Amadeus Habano Reserva. Great smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246560
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm gonna track one of these down. I was surprised how affordable they are

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

BOSSTANK said:


> Years rest on this MF


The Centurion is one of my favorites. I felt like I went "somewhere else" when I smoked one. I'm going to have to try a long rest on one like you did and see what I get

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar King aged Reserve and Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

today's breakfast









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No sun Sunday....
RB Olancho and Fogchaser to get motivated.....not working....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mason Dixon and Sumatra,







Looking forward to another fun filled, invigorating day of Yard work!


----------



## Madderduro

pretty good if what u seek is a 6x60 that's boring and one dimensional...I remembered these being better


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

I'm striking out today with cigars....about to go grab a ez or padron to balance things out!


----------



## Edgy85

Birthday cake courtesy of @HumphreysGhost . Thanks brother!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Pretty old stick.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Edgy85 said:


> Birthday cake courtesy of @HumphreysGhost . Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Are you sure Stuart?
You're welcome...I think.


----------



## Edgy85

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Are you sure Stuart?
> 
> You're welcome...I think.


Hahaha I'm always thankful for someone taking the time to send stuff my friend. Maybe with another 6 months the bitterness will fade a little? Who knows. 
The 0ther stuff you sent alongside it will be tasty anyway ...Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Gumby-cr

This monster cigar from LFD :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

This after an early morning Airport run


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Pretty old stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Got any Ginseng root growing in them hills?


----------



## Fusion

V Lancero


----------



## Rusty Nail

Underrated IMHO.


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 BB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Serie R (and a little treat for dino)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> Serie R (and a little treat for dino)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hopin the ash falls on your foot


----------



## csk415




----------



## BobP

I know I haven't smoked anything in a while, but this reminded me of an oatmeal raisin cookie with a coffee. It was like having dessert.


----------



## kacey

For today's chores Asylum Schizo Maduro









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Paul Stulac Red Screaming Sun Lancero from the Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Morphine Lancero,


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Morphine Lancero,
> View attachment 246666


Is that a 2018? The Lancero Morphine really good and really hard to find now.


----------



## Tulse

Caldwell The T.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> Caldwell The T.
> View attachment 246668


That's a good one!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Is that a 2018? The Lancero Morphine really good and really hard to find now.


Yes Sir, 18 it is.


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caldwell The T.
> View attachment 246668
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one!
Click to expand...

Yes, Sir! Bold smoke. But I'm still a Midnight Express junkie.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Irish Car Bomb courtesy of @JtAv8tor......stellar smoke.....sheesh!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Pretty old stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Seems those are good between 1 and 2 yrs. Did it lose its magic?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Earlier today


----------



## Rusty Nail

NUB Cameroon to finish off the weekend.


----------



## Westside Threat

Serpiente & beer!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Round 2, you know im sure these are just a bigger version of the Rothschild, either way they are great


I had wondered about that.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> Got any Ginseng root growing in them hills?


It is around here and there but kind of scarce - I haven't seen any on my property.



Hickorynut said:


> Seems those are good between 1 and 2 yrs. Did it lose its magic?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Nah, it was a great smoke. Had that meaty profile like an old V.


----------



## Spencer480

Fusion said:


> This after an early morning Airport run


 how was it. I'm looking forward to smoking the one you sent me in the MAW


----------



## Wildman9907

Olivia V Melania Maduro Shorty. the lower half got damaged in shipping so I cut it off









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

and from earlier today, with some Laphriaog of course









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

My fav, Noel Rojas while the ******* pool fills up! A bit chilly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Spencer480 said:


> how was it. I'm looking forward to smoking the one you sent me in the MAW


I enjoy them, lets hope you do also:grin2:


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## greasemonger

Norteno coronita courtesy of @poppajon75 I definitely regret not stocking up on these


----------



## WNYTony

The last few on the trip home (sssh, stopped at the golf course before actually going home)

AVO Domaine courtesy of @Gumby-cr









Petite Tatuaje









Last Call courtesy of @g1k









and a Yellowcake for the back side


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good way to finish the weekend off! 
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Twinkie anyone?
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

there is that glove!


WNYTony said:


> The last few on the trip home (sssh, stopped at the golf course before actually going home)
> 
> AVO Domaine courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petite Tatuaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Call courtesy of @*g1k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Yellowcake for the back side


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Playing to end the week


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Viaje Playing to end the week


Damn, there is no hope of keeping up with you lately! Rock on stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Rusty Nail said:


> Underrated IMHO.


Ive been thinking about trying one of these

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Last night... from a Newbie PIF with @TexaSmoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Good morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Gispert and Guatemalan kinda Monday....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Got to work this morning to find out my field work for the week was cancelled and I didn't the memo. Sweet one more day of vacation to recover feom vacation. Cleaned out the shed, unpacked my bags, smoked this EPM Costa Fuerte. Now to mow and get 18 holes in before picking up the rugrat.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Irish Car Bomb courtesy of @JtAv8tor......stellar smoke.....sheesh!
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Anyone know what happened to JT?


----------



## greasemonger

Grass is mowed and have a little more time to kill before tee time, so Mexican Hot Chicolate it is.


----------



## greasemonger

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Anyone know what happened to JT?


He's been working a lot I know that much. Probly just lurking in the shadows...:spy: @JtAv8tor


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Anyone know what happened to JT?


As of Friday he just got back in the States. He said he is not dead and was itchin to get back in the mix. :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

before and after work smokes...that brickhouse connie was a surprise...pretty solid stick






View attachment 246712


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hickorynut said:


> As of Friday he just got back in the States. He said he is not dead and was itchin to get back in the mix. :grin2:


Good to know, thanks Hick.


----------



## Matt_21

Had this one last evening straight outta the new box.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Yard work time









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

E.P. Carrillo Capa de Sol










This EP Carrillo in the last third turned bitter with a dry mouth feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Aging Room Quattro F55









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

@Sine_Qua_Non
Couldn't wait lol


----------



## huffer33

Tapatalk needs to fix their stupid filter.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Alrightdriver

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Anyone know what happened to JT?


Good question!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

NUB DUB Double Maduro mow day Monday


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> Good question!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Apparently I should have scrolled down further beforehand.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Never had

Zero expectations


----------



## Fusion

Started this but cant finish it, cigar is fine but allergies are hitting me hard today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








#rainy Monday


----------



## TX Cigar

Carlos Torano.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Never had
> 
> Zero expectations


Working through the final third my official review is it is average


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from @SeanTheEvans in a Christmas exchange the year before last. I hope he is doing well out there.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Started this but cant finish it, cigar is fine but allergies are hitting me hard today


Rinse those tunnels and get back at it! 

Hope your flower power doesn't last too long....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

She's a spicy one on the cold draw.....Yeehaw, here we go pawpaw!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non
> 
> Couldn't wait lol


Let me know what you think. Those are some of my favorite go-to smokes.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Whiskey Rebellion







Add this to my "dang these are good but I was stupid and only bought one of them" list.


----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Let me know what you think. Those are some of my favorite go-to smokes.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I nubbed it. Going on the list as the next box purchase. I kept trasting smoky, chocolate. Burned great even with the breeze. Definitely something I should have on hand. Thanks!


----------



## disco_potato

Gummy Jones said:


> Working through the final third my official review is it is average


Bummer. Was always curious about those.

Leccia Luchador










Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

The Wise Man, courtesy of @mpomario. Holy crap this is good! Thanks bud!!!


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Bummer. Was always curious about those.
> 
> Leccia Luchador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> The Wise Man, courtesy of @mpomario. Holy crap this is good! Thanks bud!!!


Glad you like it. I think El Gueguenese is better.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Jamming some Tool. "Learn to swim".









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

For my second cigar of the day while I work from the backyard









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Jamming some Tool. "Learn to swim".









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> Glad you like it. I think El Gueguenese is better.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Should I have them back to back or wait for a fresh palate?


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> Yum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sure are. You're the reason I bought a box.


----------



## greasemonger

Kristoff Cameroon courtesy of @*GOT14U* on the course. Perfect weather but the track looked pretty rough. They claimed they got rid of their old superintendant and brought in some hotshot. I guess he needs more time.


----------



## haegejc

Liga time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> Should I have them back to back or wait for a fresh palate?


After the Wiseman. A fresh palette.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally able to sit down and put fire to a stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Great stick,Could someone tell me what it is so I can buy more .


----------



## Wildman9907

Spencer480 said:


> Great stick,Could someone tell me what it is so I can buy more .


Man O War Puro Authentico


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

These little babies are great!


----------



## Wildman9907

Another from @Olecharlie









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx Lance


----------



## Ewood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ewood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick and socks Eric!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Another short smoke to top off the night. 



La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje from 2012


----------



## Rabidawise

Well, I waited about an hour. Had a light dinner and said, nah, let's go for it! @mpomario, I think you're right! Just a few puffs in and I'm blown away!!!


----------



## haegejc

Norteno. Pared well with several fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo on the rocks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> Great stick and socks Eric!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reading the Katmans review and it seems like we had completely different cigars. This cigar has a good amount of rest on it now and I'm absolutely living it. Cake, spice and so much flavor. Loving this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Spencer480 said:


> Great stick,Could someone tell me what it is so I can buy more .


 Cigars international


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

blackrabbit said:


> Got this one from @SeanTheEvans in a Christmas exchange the year before last. I hope he is doing well out there.


He is - he was at the CI herf with me this past weekend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RiMa Craft Intemperance Charity. I was pleased to be a few left. Always a great smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

disco_potato said:


> Bummer. Was always curious about those.
> 
> Leccia Luchador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


it started a little interesting but by the time it hit its stride it wasnt very notable. performed fine and taste wasnt bad, just wasnt great.


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> Well, I waited about an hour. Had a light dinner and said, nah, let's go for it! @mpomario, I think you're right! Just a few puffs in and I'm blown away!!!


Ha! Both were birthdays boxes and have a lot of rest on them. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Puro Authentico with Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Isabela belicoso. The sweetened cap caught me off guard. A big change of pace from what I usually smoke. Lots of flavor but strength not so much. Still a great stick and I'm looking forward to the Shapeshifter? that @greasemonger hit me with last month :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

I've taken the phone off the hook....DNDisturb.....
2011 DPG Cuban Classic and Volcanic Red Dark Roast Mexican









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

I think I neglected this one a little too long... Kind of vapid.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I've taken the phone off the hook....DNDisturb.....
> 2011 DPG Cuban Classic and Volcanic Red Dark Roast Mexican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


"Takin the phone off the hook"... you may need to explain that to some of our young bucks round here...


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> "Takin the phone off the hook"... you may need to explain that to some of our young bucks round here...


Crap....is my FOG showing?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Crap....is my FOG showing?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


the orthopedic shoes and the member's only jacket don't help either... lol


----------



## Edgy85

Rocking another homemade caldwell tee and smoking the eastern standard dos firmas.
What a cigar! Amazing draw, construction and flavour.
Happy Tuesday folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Got this very delicious stick in a trade with @Dran. I'm a half hour in. Gonna be here for a while :grin2:
Thanks Joe:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Cao


----------



## ForMud

To help numb the pain......


----------



## SilkyJ

Tat Tuesday courtesy of @WNYTony with iced green tea


----------



## huffer33

SilkyJ said:


> Tat Tuesday courtesy of @WNYTony with iced green tea
> View attachment 246848


Also from @WNYTony ... He gets around lol!

I have always enjoyed the preferidos but had not tried the Ruby version yet. With my favorite Rhododendron which seems aptly colored









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## kacey

For my second cigar of the day while I work from the backyard









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Short story


----------



## awk6898

Yard work completed. Time for a break. Pulled this out of the bottom of my humi. Has to have at least 8 years on it?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tat for round 2


----------



## Dran

From my "secret" Santa, @Bigjohn!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Hyde with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Bales on Bales. I'm too lazy to get my phone in the other room to take a picture :vs_laugh: My legs still feel like jello from cutting the grass yesterday.


----------



## Hickorynut

Seems like a nice night to sit in a tractor seat.....

Ortega Exclusivo









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Relaxing with an MB3.


----------



## Scotchpig

Gift from a wise rabid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

CFed Whipped Cream. Good construction, but not digging the flavor at all. Grassy and no complexity...kind of like a bad candela.


----------



## Matt_21

norc47 said:


> CFed Whipped Cream. Good construction, but not digging the flavor at all. Grassy and no complexity...kind of like a bad candela.


If you have more you wanna trade let me know. 

I'm loving this beauty. I seem top like anything with that Brazilian tobacco in it.


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Fausto during a wild thunder storm, it's pouring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Matt_21 said:


> If you have more you wanna trade let me know.


4 left from a 5 pack, let me know where to send them.

I liked it better in the last 3rd but still not my thing. Well made cigar though, perfect draw and fine burn.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

My first Caldwell and I'm very impressed!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

La Riqueza earlier and a Londres natural now


----------



## norc47

crown said:


> My first Caldwell and I'm very impressed!


Good to know. I've not smoked anything fro them yet, but have a 20 sampler on the way from the bid site.


----------



## Fusion

crown said:


> My first Caldwell and I'm very impressed!
> 
> View attachment 246880
> 
> View attachment 246882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just found the "The Last Tsar" and its delightful, my fav Caldwell up to now though i have by no means tried them all


----------



## msmith1986

2018 BB last night in the garage while it was raining. Today DE FS sweet, not terrible but didn't like it. Time to find a smoke for tonight.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

EP Carillo Dusk robusto...thing lasted a joyous 90 minutes and let me say - at the one hour mark I said "This is a f-ing good cigar!" Construction - check. Burn - check. Draw - check. Flavor - check. Strength - check.


Yea...I'll be buying this one again!


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had a f'ed up day today. Time to relax


----------



## TX Cigar

My first time with this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage,







Watching a pretty intense storm roll thru,


----------



## GOT14U

8 hrs of work-done
Insulation- done
Drywall- half done
Time with my boys- done
Smoke time- just starting 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

Nick's Little Havana maduro to finish off the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

One for the wife with 2 fingers of house made Smoked Jalapeno and roasted pineapple Tequila
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Very nice Gloria de Leon. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

J21 Bingo !


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> Cao


How do you like it? Was about to pull the trigger on a 5er but I got cold feet.

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Fusion

Ren Huggins said:


> How do you like it? Was about to pull the trigger on a 5er but I got cold feet.
> 
> Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


Got it in "grab bag" wouldnt buy any myself but a decent smoke


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> Got it in "grab bag" wouldnt buy any myself but a decent smoke


Thanks

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G.A.R Opium and Sumatra,


----------



## Cossie

GunnyJ said:


> EP Carillo Dusk robusto...thing lasted a joyous 90 minutes and let me say - at the one hour mark I said "This is a f-ing good cigar!" Construction - check. Burn - check. Draw - check. Flavor - check. Strength - check.
> 
> Yea...I'll be buying this one again!


One of my "go to's"

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that 1911 a Detonics?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Very nice Gloria de Leon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


That's a great cigar

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Yesterday I had a Camacho triple maddy from @ScottyB.

And today's from @Dran a CAO Italia
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Hickorynut

Romatherapy before some afternoon meetings.....

Intemperance Faith and Fogchaser









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> I've decided this is what I want to smoke on my 50th Bd in August. I've had one, I like it and it's not one I'll ever have a lot of.
> Now I need to find one at a good price for a single or maybe a 5er if I can get a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


PeaPaw, I just saw this and I see @*Gumby-cr* stepped up for your 50th Bday stick. I would like to get your second &#8230;. PM me your address and I will see that you have something nice for such a milestone birthday.... I have little while to find something interesting!!

Joseph


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> PeaPaw, I just saw this and I see @*Gumby-cr* stepped up for your 50th Bday stick. I would like to get your second &#8230;. PM me your address and I will see that you have something nice for such a milestone birthday.... I have little while to find something interesting!!
> 
> Joseph


He'll be well covered. It should be a heck of a birthday.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Fusion

Yesterday


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> PeaPaw, I just saw this and I see @*Gumby-cr* stepped up for your 50th Bday stick. I would like to get your second &#8230;. PM me your address and I will see that you have something nice for such a milestone birthday.... I have little while to find something interesting!!
> 
> Joseph





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He'll be well covered. It should be a heck of a birthday.[/quote @haegejc you'll have to be 3rd, I'm expecting 2 bomb drops today. @Gumby-cr and @Humphrey's Ghost got 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

So this cigar in a different Vitola was cigar of the year, this is the same RG as the Majestic at 52 so i should be getting the same ratio's of filler and wrapper.
Its good, its very good, is it COTY good? i dont know, im not sophisticated enough to judge that, but i know iv had some i like more than this.


----------



## Madderduro

not really enjoying the san cristobal smokes anymore...the pdr had some age on it and was one of the better ones I've smoked of theirs...


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon gentlemen









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

Mmmm! Caldwell meets AJ if I'm not mistaken!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Dran said:


> Mmmm! Caldwell meets AJ if I'm not mistaken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


And Matt Booth... Nicee!

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Razorhog

Oliva Serie V Lancero










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Liga Privada T52. First time with this one. I've had the 9 before. What differences do yall see between the 2 and which do you prefer? Just curious.


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops


----------



## Olecharlie

Tried and proven always a great smoke. Robusto this time usually smoke the 4x44










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Saw this little gem developed a crack, not sure why, but it smoked fine.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Onyx.


----------



## Wildman9907

this thing puts out a lot of smoke, I like it










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Wildman9907 said:


> this thing puts out a lot of smoke, I like it


I really enjoy those too. Probably my favorite of the newer stuff I've smoked.

Smoking this now, recommended by the guy at Riverside Cigars in Jeffersonville, IN. Stronger than I usually go for but the flavor is fantastic.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just get gooder and gooder......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

Diesel


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## haegejc

I could not wait any longer and glad I didn't. Very enjoyable. Wish I had not split the 10er I bought

DOJO Nightstick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

PDR SBR Wicked Pug #2


----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I give this one a shot


----------



## Gumby-cr

Matt_21 said:


> Diesel


Before I got a Modus I tried to smoke some nubs out of a corn cob. It didn't work out very well :vs_laugh:I love my Modus tool :grin2:


----------



## GunnyJ

Cossie said:


> One of my "go to's"
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I can definitely see why!


----------



## Fusion

No idea what this is, long pigtail, closed foot looks Maduro, any ideas? whatever it is i like it


----------



## Gumby-cr

TX Cigar said:


> Liga Privada T52. First time with this one. I've had the 9 before. What differences do yall see between the 2 and which do you prefer? Just curious.


5 years ago the #9 was my favorite of the Liga line but they must have changed the blend over the past few years. I enjoy the T52 more now. I wish Drew Estate would put the caps on different though. I don't cut much off the cap but half the time they come off and start to unravel.


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> NUB DUB Double Maduro mow day Monday


That looks like work on the back of the Jeep.


----------



## mpomario

Crapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Crapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Crapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Crapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An A. Flores smoking way above their price. Need to try the Serie Privada Capa maduro and SG. Got enough cheap smokes now though. Stupid crapatalk. 



Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke... 
Great minds think alike @mpomario


----------



## Mich_smoker

F bomb earlier.


----------



## greasemonger

CCA nightcap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## SLOANER

Darn tasty! Thanks @TexaSmoke









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

GunnyJ said:


> I can definitely see why!


I knew that ya could!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Darn tasty! Thanks @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ugh, those are so good... only another couple of months and I'll be able to have another, haha.

For tonight, a 6000. They seem to get better as the time passes...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> Gift from a wise rabid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think Scott?


----------



## Ewood

A 3 year old cigar from @selpo tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mich_smoker said:


> F bomb earlier.
> 
> View attachment 247026


How'd you like it?


----------



## Westside Threat

Proper & Bacalta. Good stuff










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @greasemonger It didn't help my swing at all but it was a great smoke










Coroto for WW


----------



## Cossie

San Lotano Maduro Toro and some Old Monk Rum. First time for the rum. Let's where it takes me.

"A sailor by the sea. Where the strong winds wait for me"









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of my favs...


----------



## Edgy85

Caldwell eastern standard dos firmas.
Buttery toast, creamy mocha and hazelnuts.
These may be my new fave.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning. BV Mini.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora Cameroon perferidos and Sumatra,


----------



## Mich_smoker

Westside Threat said:


> How'd you like it?


I wish this was a regular stick, nice maduro flavors with just the right amount of pepper for me (not too much). I nubbed it!
Reminded me of a sawed of the shotgun maduro with a bit more ligero, strong enough to make me grab some root beer as I lit up on an empty stomach.:yield:


----------



## huffer33

These are great. I'm getting a root beer hit off of this one.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday with the Chief and Guatemalan









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and cheap hotel coffee.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Puro Sol
One of the few sticks that gives you sourdough up front.


----------



## ForMud

Of the couple Cameroon I've tried I like this one the best so far. Not overly toothy till about mid point, the burn was top notch too.......


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

#ThriftyThursday


----------



## huffer33

School's out for summer woohoo









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,
View attachment 247088


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dang, this stick is so good its worthy of another pic. Got it from CFed Cigar of the Month Club.


----------



## Gummy Jones

6-7 year old tat is marvelous


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Razorhog

First Undercrown I've ever had. Really enjoying it!!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Viaje Honey & Handgrenade









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Villazon 2nds- Punch Champion #ThriftyThursday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

huffer33 said:


> School's out for summer woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Waiting a few more weeks for that same happiness! Enjoy.


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Proper & Bacalta. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Hell yeah

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BOSSTANK said:


> Dang, this stick is so good its worthy of another pic. Got it from CFed Cigar of the Month Club.
> 
> I think UG still has them.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Punch tonight.


----------



## Hickorynut

All hail the Hick!
Cuz I is Royalty tonight......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig

Rabidawise said:


> What did you think Scott?


First for me. As much as I like to think I'm not a connie fan, I find I'm quite enjoying them. This one was great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Working on the atv, getting my drink on and my smoke on!

Black Works Studio ~


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> First for me. As much as I like to think I'm not a connie fan, I find I'm quite enjoying them. This one was great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Glad you liked it!


----------



## S&W

Aging Room tonite


----------



## haegejc

Dogma Undercrown. Very enjoyable!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

AVO Nica. We'll see if I get root beer @huffer33 These have been so soft, even after a year. May mix up an Evan and cream soda in a bit as well.


----------



## norc47

Liga Rat. First time I've had this size and, like every other Liga I've had, it delivers.


----------



## Olecharlie

Always good!


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ...


That's an awesome combination!


----------



## PanzaVerde

First Cain I have had. Great smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000,


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

OR La Aurora Cien Anos no4 from 2006


Got really good with age! This is excellent


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying this while listening to some baseball!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

LFD Adalusian Bull courtesy of my friend @TexaSmoke.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Not nad.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Got called into work to fix one of the air compressors. One of only places I can work while smoking so a Curivari BV it is










I think those contacts are bad on this 200amp contactor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Didn't get a picture, but smoked a Nica 90+ 2nd that I got in a trade with @blackrabbit. Been smoking a lot of 2nds actually lately that I've gotten in trades, mostly because I haven't had the block of time to dedicate to a full smoke. Pros of course short size for quickness, cheap for throw out ability, but these that I've gotten from the vets here have usually all come with some age and are quite delicious for what they are.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

First time for this one, very nice!


----------



## Edgy85

Caldwell Blind mans bluff.
Very 'Connecticutty' but very tasty.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Waltzing with Matilde on a Friday....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

TX Cigar said:


> Not nad.


....or gerty....it's Gloria!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tulse

Nice morn smoke.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mexican Hot Chocolate.
I don't know. Is it just me or are a lot of these CFed releases pretty marginal?


----------



## haegejc

Finally stopped raining!!! BWS Killer Bee. This has a kick to it that I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Have a great weekend


----------



## Edgy85

Round 2.
My first Herrera stick.
Butterscotch on the retrohale!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Roma Craft Cromagnon Black Irish and a rather large book. Been looking forward to both for awhile :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

RP The Edge Maduro.
The last time I smoked one of these was probably about five years ago. I ended up chucking it. Back then I was only smoking Connecticut wrappers or mostly anyways. This one is very good.


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Mexican Hot Chocolate.
> 
> I don't know. Is it just me or are a lot of these CFed releases pretty marginal?


It's not just you.....they recently have mastered the limited marginal once in a lifetime releases. And they will get more in eventually

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Peapaw

I reckon it's time to see what's so special about a Davidoff









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Razorhog

Peapaw said:


> I reckon it's time to see what's so special about a Davidoff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Let us know what you think. Been thinking about lighting that same stick up for a while. I hope I don't like it LOL


----------



## Razorhog

BOSSTANK said:


>


Now that's a Louisiana backdrop if I've ever seen one! Awesome scenery. And I must say I'm jealous of your daily smokes. Always the good stuff!


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK

Razorhog said:


> Now that's a Louisiana backdrop if I've ever seen one! Awesome scenery. And I must say I'm jealous of your daily smokes. Always the good stuff!


Thanks man, I've been watching the water level slowly creep up with yet another whole day of more rain tomorrow. Makes a mess when it comes over the seawall.


----------



## Razorhog

BOSSTANK said:


> Thanks man, I've been watching the water level slowly creep up with yet another whole day of more rain tomorrow. Makes a mess when it comes over the seawall.


I'm so damn sick of rain too. Here's to it stopping soon


----------



## Kidvegas

Well it's been awhile and I've missed the hell out of you fellas and the forum! To my good ole friends I'll say "Whats Up Bros" and to the new guys welcome.

Kicking things off with a SD Jacobs Ladder.....Glad to be back!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Well it's been awhile and I've missed the hell out of you fellas and the forum! To my good ole friends I'll say "Whats Up Bros" and to the new guys welcome.
> 
> Kicking things off with a SD Jacobs Ladder.....Glad to be back!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's up, Joe. Long time. Good to see ya.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kid who?


----------



## Peapaw

Razorhog said:


> Let us know what you think. Been thinking about lighting that same stick up for a while. I hope I don't like it LOL


Well with an under developed palate and having never gotten the hang of retro-haling, I'm not the best to seek advice about a cigar from.

Having said that, it was good, the only complaint I had was the ash was flaking off especially on the first inch or so. 
Like I said.. it was good, $20+ good?? Not for me. I'd definitely smoke another, and buy some on a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rp Junior Sumatra.
Maybe I will be able to taste this one.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's gars


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Well it's been awhile and I've missed the hell out of you fellas and the forum! To my good ole friends I'll say "Whats Up Bros" and to the new guys welcome.
> 
> Kicking things off with a SD Jacobs Ladder.....Glad to be back!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:surprise::surprise: Glad to see you back!


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Kid who?


Lol good seeing you to bro!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Well it's been awhile and I've missed the hell out of you fellas and the forum! To my good ole friends I'll say "Whats Up Bros" and to the new guys welcome.
> 
> Kicking things off with a SD Jacobs Ladder.....Glad to be back!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damn! A Joe sighting! Welcome back!


----------



## S&W

Had a rare afternoon off. Got some yard work done and enjoyed this HE before it starts raining...


----------



## norc47

Caldwell The King is Dead










These showed up today from cbid, in the form of a 20 pack sampler, and I lack the patience to let this one sit.


----------



## Matt_21

This is a biggun'.
Good thing I've got time to kill and a good drive ahead of me. Thanks Nate. 2 for 2 today


----------



## ebnash

Chocolate Bar


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## norc47

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How is it? The B&M I discovered 15 minutes from my house has a rail car load of those.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

norc47 said:


> How is it? The B&M I discovered 15 minutes from my house has a rail car load of those.


I'd say don't hesitate to pick some up, both the ct and Maduro are great.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## norc47

Thanks!


----------



## norc47

I don't know what this means, but the ash on this thing hangs on and on. Good construction?

It burns like a laser and draws perfectly.


----------



## haegejc

Roma Craft CroMagnon Anthropology










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Thinking about doing a brake job, but it might need to wait. A Proper anime either way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Lite Battalion.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ok Nestor....let's see what you got....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 from a recent grab bag


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> This is a biggun'.
> Good thing I've got time to kill and a good drive ahead of me. Thanks Nate. 2 for 2 today


Glad they treated you well!


----------



## Wildman9907

just a little guy quick after work earlier









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Had a super busy day and now that I've finally got a chance to sit down and relax I picked the most disappointing cigar I've had in a long time. I've liked just about everything else of thiers I've had so I was really excited when I finally got my hands one one of these. Oh well, at least the beer is good.






BLTC Deliverance


----------



## Olecharlie

@GOT14U sent me one stick a while back and I became immediately hooked! I've been jones for these ever since. Their not available right now so Jerod hooked me up. Received them today after a long ride from Arizona to TN, just couldn't wait to fire one up so here she goes. This blend just blows me away! I'm on a call list from TX when they arrive so I can buy a bundle. Thanks Jerod!

Noel Rojas Gavito


----------



## crown

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Mexican Hot Chocolate.
> 
> I don't know. Is it just me or are a lot of these CFed releases pretty marginal?


That's the only thing I've gotten from them and I'm not impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

This afternoon sucked. This evening doesn't...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Amen to that. ISO audit Monday and everyone freaked out today, because all realized they haven't been doing their jobs, and now everyone is gonna know. Good thing I'm the QS rep lol. I've been looking forward to this BB 18 since 0500...


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Had a super busy day and now that I've finally got a chance to sit down and relax I picked the most disappointing cigar I've had in a long time. I've liked just about everything else of thiers I've had so I was really excited when I finally got my hands one one of these. Oh well, at least the beer is good.
> View attachment 247206
> BLTC Deliverance


Dude. You must have just gotten a dud. Those have been great...


----------



## GOT14U

No brake job tonight....to tired. Still need to cook some steaks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> @GOT14U sent me one stick a while back and I became immediately hooked! I've been jones for these ever since. Their not available right now so Jerod hooked me up. Received them today after a long ride from Arizona to TN, just couldn't wait to fire one up so here she goes. This blend just blows me away! I'm on a call list from TX when they arrive so I can buy a bundle. Thanks Jerod!
> 
> Noel Rojas Gavito


Best kept secret in the West! Lol....definitely a top 10 smoke of all time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Dude. You must have just gotten a dud. Those have been great...


Yeah those a great sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## Olecharlie

got14u said:


> best kept secret in the west! Lol....definitely a top 10 smoke of all time!
> 
> HellYeah!


----------



## Rondo

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro A (8 1/4 x 50)


----------



## GOT14U

Damn good stick! Man these thing hit the spot...and I talk the old lady in to drinkin tonight...whoop whoop!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites so far.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro A (8 1/4 x 50)
> 
> View attachment 247216


Fine choice as always Ron!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> greasemonger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You must have just gotten a dud. Those have been great...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those a great sticks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think I did or I should have just let it rest a while. It was a recent purchase and I got impatient. It came from a place that's usually good to go so I took a chance. The smoke coming off the foot smells wonderful, the taste and draw was terrible. I dug a tree trunk out of the middle of it and it's getting better now. I'll probably give it another chance one day. Like I said, I love all the other BLTC stuff.


----------



## norc47

Second cigar....Markers Mark tubo that I probably brought in college in the mid 90s. It is actually fine. Not well made but the flavor is good. I can taste the whiskey, or at least something that makes me think I am tasting whiskey.


----------



## haegejc

Guardian of the Farm Claude Chien.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

TX Cigar said:


> One of my favorites so far.


Me too, those things are excellent.


----------



## Rabidawise

CFed Steampunk Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry,


----------



## SilkyJ

Round 2 with the chief thanks to @Rabidawise and his riddles.


----------



## Spencer480

After work smoke courtesy of @blackrabbit


----------



## norc47

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick! Man these thing hit the spot...and I talk the old lady in to drinkin tonight...whoop whoop!


That is an excellent pic!


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> Damn good stick! Man these thing hit the spot...and I talk the old lady in to drinkin tonight...whoop whoop!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked mine in to leaving me alone and driving halfway across the country tonight. I win lol.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

norc47 said:


> That is an excellent pic!


In his second job, he's a male model.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

AF Anejo 46; yummm.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Well it's been awhile and I've missed the hell out of you fellas and the forum! To my good ole friends I'll say "Whats Up Bros" and to the new guys welcome.
> 
> Kicking things off with a SD Jacobs Ladder.....Glad to be back!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey man, welcome back!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mama Cub


----------



## GOT14U

SilkyJ said:


> I talked mine in to leaving me alone and driving halfway across the country tonight. I win lol.


X2.....you got me! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> In his second job, he's a male model.


I try! Lmao....big and tall section!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> AF Anejo 46; yummm.


I have one of those I think I will smoke soon.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

norc47 said:


> I have one of those I think I will smoke soon.


Don't know how long yours has been resting, but they tend to do well once they're past the three month point. This one was close to 4 months, and I doubt I'll pull another out till 5 months or so. One of the few sticks I have that I feel needs serious rest time before becoming amazing.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

A basket case from Cfed. Then a 2 year old LACD Black R60 Maduro. Haven't had a large ring smoke in quite a while. Good for this chilly humid evening. TGIF. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> It's not just you.....they recently have mastered the limited marginal once in a lifetime releases. And they will get more in eventually
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Agreed. The unbanded releases have not been impressing me.


----------



## Westside Threat

Blue Army Men & rye. Does not suck. I have not smoked any of the other army men to be able to compare (although I have black and green in the humidor)










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Spencer480

Wrong thread


----------



## WNYTony

Viaje Exclusivo Leaded


----------



## SilkyJ

Cracker crumbs with a good Porter at the bar after one of my favorite local bands


----------



## kacey

EZ Pistolero, I think that's the name. Any who EZ and a cup of EZ coffee for breakfast. EZ Saturday









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Enjoying this little fatty on the drive home this morning, thanks to @Dran
CAO Zócalo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

didn't even know there was a blind mans bluff maduro...might like the other one more thou


----------



## Bigjohn

This is about as perfect as it gets










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Getting my patio set up so I can resume my morning Connie ritual - it’s been a long winter.


----------



## Cossie

GOT14U said:


> No brake job tonight....to tired. Still need to cook some steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like your dog can't wait for the steaks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Found this straggler hiding in the bottom of one of my tuppedores. Remnant of my very first box purchase right before I joined here. Wish I'd bought more. Ya'll hadn't learned me about resting cigars yet...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Good Saturday morning. Still raining in Houston!! Going for the EZ later but now having a taste RC Intemperance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Guardian of the Farm Claude Chien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were your thoughts on this cigar? If you've smoked any of the regular line are they stronger than those?


----------



## Kidvegas

haegejc said:


> Good Saturday morning. Still raining in Houston!! Going for the EZ later but now having a taste RC Intemperance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't found a Roma stogie I've not liked and that particular blend is no exception. Nice choice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

I believe this wonderful smoke was sent by our good brother TJ @SoCal Gunner awhile back and it's turning into a real treat!

Thanks again bro!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Time for some yard work









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Never been a fan of islay whisky. Far too Peaty for me, don't like that strong Smokey flavour. Settled on this light-medium peated bowmore 12 years to change my mind and it's tasting great!
Pairs well with this eastern standard and I expect it would with any cigar. The honeyed fruit character and the mild smoke is great.
Happy Saturday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I've had this for over 3 years. Quite nice!


----------



## Fusion

This AVO before going to my regular Saturday HERF


----------



## S&W

Rainy Saturday smoke...


----------



## Madderduro

2 & 3 for the day


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> What were your thoughts on this cigar? If you've smoked any of the regular line are they stronger than those?


Gumby-cr. Yes I have had several of regular line and yes they are a lot stronger of a smoke. Now that said I do have the palette of a dog so me picking flavors out didn't happen but the pepper was quite strong through out the 1st and 2nd thirds then died off, or my nose was scorched!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EZ Saturday. Blue Army Men.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SLOANER

Cup of Peruvian and Luminosa LE 2018 while doing a few mothers day projects around the casa before the predicted floods commence.

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke

Appreciate it my brotha!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

2006 CAO Criollo courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta and Kona...storms are a couple hours out and the humidity has dropped a bit.

This cigar is smoking so good....man o man....light pepper that lingers....cocoa nibs and something like molasses....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey and a Rusty Nail.


----------



## kacey

AF for number 3 today










Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This is my second Boondock Saint, both have had a tight draw but the flavors are great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal with a cup of Kona,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Curivari Seleccion Privada


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> 2006 CAO Criollo courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta* and Kona...storms are a couple hours out and the humidity has dropped a bit.
> 
> This cigar is smoking so good....man o man....light pepper that lingers....cocoa nibs and something like molasses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


One of my favorite CAO smokes and getting impossible to come by....


----------



## TX Cigar

Dang good.


----------



## zcziggy

My very first Liga Privada, thanks to @JohnUSA...like it!!!!


----------



## haegejc

AVO Uvezian Maduro. This one has some age on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

My third one of these. Stunning cigar. A blend of tobaccos that completely cancel one another out. Flavorless. As such, nothing really to complain about.


----------



## restomod




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TX Cigar said:


> Dang good.


Those are always better smoked upside down.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> This is my second Boondock Saint, both have had a tight draw but the flavors are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my box has been a tight draw also....I either use the modus or the perfect draw to get it where I want it....then they are freakin good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cigar number 4









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

restomod said:


>


Very good smoke especially at $5 or $6 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Fuente with a late for me Espresso while wrapping a new blend, 2 with PA Broadleaf and 2 with Conni, will give em a try in a few days and if ok will be the "Purple blend" lol


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little Cain action this evening, thanks to @Deuce Da Masta!


----------



## g1k

LGC courtsey of @kacey last night while rebuilding a Rochester quadrajet










Ryan


----------



## haegejc

S**t this is good!! Viaje Skull & Bones.










It was that good!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

last one for today....camacho imperial stout


----------



## Rabidawise

Matilde Renacer from 2014, geez these are great!


----------



## WNYTony

First 20 Years Colorado


----------



## kacey

Neanderthal for cigar number 5

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Rabidawise said:


> Matilde Renacer from 2014, geez these are great!


Ummmm, yes please!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

First time with a La Palina Black....wow! That's all I can say.

Oh! Its a smoke wagon









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Black Works NBK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Hangover cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Antiguedad with Sumatra


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> This is my second Boondock Saint, both have had a tight draw but the flavors are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been enjoying the Black Works offerings for many years and haven't found many that would draw well without a good long rest at a middle of the road humidity. Not sure how long you've had that particular cigar but, if you've got another try sitting it down for a while longer and minus any actual construction issues I'm sure you'll find a much more enjoyable smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

starting the day with some honey and hand grenades


----------



## Gumby-cr

Me too @Madderduro :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

CAO Brazilia and Fogchaser....outta take the humidity well....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

After dinner










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana, corona. Finally nice enough to have a cigar on my back deck in the morning.


----------



## Wildman9907

Figured I would try this while they are still available









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Oscar Vallardes Ciserón


----------



## Wildman9907

Wildman9907 said:


> Figured I would try this while they are still available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm glad I did too. I'm not usually one to pick up on certain flavors but this thing I can very clearly taste the chocolate and I would say I burnish brown sugar. it is very delicious. 10 pack ordered and seems they have one 10 pack left

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to try a conneticut, but I still don't really like them. This one was better than most I have tried but I still only made it halfway.


----------



## Edgy85

Catching the last hour of sun after work.
Hope everyone had a good weekend!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Happy Mother's Day everyone. Lovem' while ya gottem'. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rusty Nail

One of my favourite Connecticuts.


----------



## Fusion

Visiting room 101


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

blackrabbit said:


> I decided to try a conneticut, but I still don't really like them. This one was better than most I have tried but I still only made it halfway.


They also make those with a wrapper that tastes good Andrew:grin2:


----------



## Dran

From @Olecharlie, thanks brother! This is a tasty Davidoff! 1st one I've tried that I might actually pay the ticket price for!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy mother's day

May God bless all the women in our lives


----------



## Rabidawise

I've been saving this guy for today. @Olecharlie sent me this exactly one year ago today in my Noob Sampler Trade. Thanks bud!


----------



## cromeu1387

My mom bought me this, so smokin on Mother's Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon. The label says it's The Thorn! I think I got this several months ago from Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu from 2015 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## crown

Haven't had a La Aurora in a while. Glad I grabbed this one...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Happy Mother's Day! Without them none of us would be here!


----------



## kacey

Rough Rider Indian head Sweets. Sent to me in a trade.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> I've been saving this guy for today. @Olecharlie sent me this exactly one year ago today in my Noob Sampler Trade. Thanks bud!


Good memory, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## huffer33

Crap weather








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Here’s my 2 cents worth on this BANDOLERO Seleccion Especial. It’s similar to a Byron with less than half the cost. Medium to Full Body with the same on Strength. Nicaraguan produced by Nelson Alfonso, with wrapper, binder and fillers unknown. If you like caramel, raisins, leather, pepper and molasses you should enjoy this one. It’s certainly worth a 5 pack and the price point $12-$14 per stick depending on where you purchase!


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> From @Olecharlie, thanks brother! This is a tasty Davidoff! 1st one I've tried that I might actually pay the ticket price for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I agree the Nicaraguan is the only one I have enjoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Olecharlie said:


> I agree the Nicaraguan is the only one I have enjoyed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed others, but notbat the retail price

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rounds 1 & 2 today with the wife and the pups while it's beautiful out.


----------



## mpomario

Thinking about the ones who've gone before. Hug them while you got them. 
Disappointed with these back then. Put this one back for two years. Starting to get a little better after a couple inches. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

H-Town Neanderthal and cup o Kona....Son! 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Real bummer, had to pitch the LC. Went with an old reliable. Much better. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Actually cut the cap off this a few days ago and changed my mind so put it back in the cooler. Decided tonight is the night to fire it up :grin2:. Thanks again to @greasemonger for this even though I have no idea what it is because I misplaced the note you included when you hit me back.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

A few of the latest to have been put to fire...























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa Leaf by Casa Fernandez

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Hickorynut said:


> H-Town Neanderthal and cup o Kona....Son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I would do some heinous things to know how to get ahold of some of those... That Neanderthal lancero is like a freaking holy grail...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Kidvegas

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I would do some heinous things to know how to get ahold of some of those... That Neanderthal lancero is like a freaking holy grail...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/h-town-roma-craft-neanderthal-om-lancero.html

*EDIT AND SORRY BRO THESE SEEM TO BE SOLD OUT ON THIS SITE* POSTED BEFORE I CHECKED

But they do carry a bunch of other H Town lanceros that are worth checking out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I would do some heinous things to know how to get ahold of some of those... That Neanderthal lancero is like a freaking holy grail...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


He ain't lyin! Delicious

https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/

I had to buy the 5pack sampler to get them. Great folks to deal with...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Actually cut the cap off this a few days ago and changed my mind so put it back in the cooler. Decided tonight is the night to fire it up :grin2:. Thanks again to @*greasemonger* for this even though I have no idea what it is because I misplaced the note you included when you hit me back.


Rojas Bearded Chef. Cheers!


----------



## greasemonger

#SerinoSunday


----------



## S&W

After dinner smoke


----------



## Spencer480

The flavor profile on this cao was perfect for my taste thank you @kacey


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Good memory, hope you enjoy it!


I did!


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Alma Fuente Toro. One of my favorite sticks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Hickorynut said:


> He ain't lyin! Delicious
> 
> https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/
> 
> I had to buy the 5pack sampler to get them. Great folks to deal with...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Considering how awesome the other sticks in that 5-pack look, I might have to pick a few of them up. Thanks for the link! 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Regius Seleccion Orchant


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

JD Howard and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday

JNV and Guatemalan Joe....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

Liking these more an more the older they get....


----------



## Edgy85

Herrera Esteli toro in the garden.
Trying to get an arty shot but only had a mouldy old firepit as a background.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Maduro Monday


----------



## Madderduro

nasty rainy drive paired with an excellent stick....all it does is rain around here


----------



## BOSSTANK

The King is Dead ~


----------



## huffer33

This is making up for an annoying as hell day.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ebnash

Corto, while working from home today. Also, the home office.


----------



## kacey

Hoping that all of you are having a better start to your Monday. AF to try and pick up my day.























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First Padron in very long time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL Lancero with a cup of Guatemala Antigua


----------



## greasemonger

Post-audit Fable. No nonconformances identified.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> Thinking about the ones who've gone before. Hug them while you got them.
> Disappointed with these back then. Put this one back for two years. Starting to get a little better after a couple inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


You should probably send the rest of them to me.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Rojas Bearded Chef. Cheers!


Those are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Post-audit Fable. No nonconformances identified.


I need to get me some more of those!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying a cherry DEHE Miami courtesy of the Christmas swap. Thanks to @Rabidawise.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> You should probably send the rest of them to me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had anymore, I totally would.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Choix....cuz sometimes I craves em...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CroMag Mode 5, my first time with this vitola. Slightly different profile from the Anthropology I generally smoke; a tad sweeter, and more robust. Draw wasn't very good for the first inch, but it improved after that. I think I'll have to keep these in rotation.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Post-audit Fable. No nonconformances identified.


Outstanding!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## php007

Last Thursday and Saturday


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

php007 said:


> Last Thursday and Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at all them Davidoffs! Y'all betting cigars too? Haha I need to get me some more of them...


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CroMag Mode 5, my first time with this vitola. Slightly different profile from the Anthropology I generally smoke; a tad sweeter, and more robust. Draw wasn't very good for the first inch, but it improved after that. I think I'll have to keep these in rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Can't wait to try to one you sent me.

Round 2. Room101 Ltd. Conjura 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

Papas Fritas after a crazy Monday!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Can't wait to try to one you sent me.


It's weird, I have this odd habit of sometimes sending people sticks I want to smoke before I even smoke one myself.  But I figure that's what 5ers are good for.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## MichiPuff

Started with a Diesel unholy cocktail, which I didn't like... Had to light up an old reliable to finish the day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

V Melanio Maduro (my first maduro V) courtesy of @kacey Thanks brotha! And my new toys from modus


----------



## MichiPuff

greasemonger said:


> V Melanio Maduro (my first maduro V) courtesy of @kacey Thanks brotha! And my new toys from modus


I really enjoy the Melanio V, only cigar I've had that's been as smooth, rich and flavorful has been the AJ Fernandez New World. Have you also had the non Melanio V? I'll probably pick one up this weekend to compare.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Pinar del Rio Oscuro torpedo
First cigar in a week and there's a crack above the band.
We gonna make this baby burn though!









Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MichiPuff said:


> I really enjoy the Melanio V, only cigar I've had that's been as smooth, rich and flavorful has been the AJ Fernandez New World. Have you also had the non Melanio V? I'll probably pick one up this weekend to compare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Several and they are among my favorites. Just never have picked up the maddie version for some reason. Its very good, but they are certainly different, in a good way.


----------



## haegejc

Jericho Hill lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Oliva G Maduro tonite


----------



## GOT14U

php007 said:


> Last Thursday and Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at that! A tape deck!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

One from @TexaSmoke tonight. Split the cap on opening, still a good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

Thanks @kacey, this is starting out great!


----------



## vroom_vroom

In a show of my self restraint with letting sticks rest....... almost made it 5 hours in my humi, right off the truck it is!

Camacho American barrel aged









Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MichiPuff said:


> Started with a Diesel unholy cocktail, which I didn't like... Had to light up an old reliable to finish the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The UHC needs at least a years rest to come into its own, IMO


----------



## WNYTony

No idea but not a bad smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Fusion said:


> Round 2


Thats a good conni :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Ewood said:


> One from @TexaSmoke tonight. Split the cap on opening, still a good smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## FLsmoker

always a great smoke!!


----------



## Edgy85

22 degrees before work!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

I really need to post more on here when I smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuesday









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

HE Miami....too nice to be inside...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Needed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Always a great smoke.......


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised you still have any of those left. Seems you smoke a lot of em :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

QD Habano


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Surprised you still have any of those left. Seems you smoke a lot of em :grin2:


Lol....that's what I was thinking today....that's why I bought so many boxes...but I'm still going through them to fast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Breezy but Pleasant... Supposed to get down to 39 tonight.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13 Oblongata. Puts out alot of smoke. I really like it.


----------



## Spencer480

Was out fishing with some buddies of mine didn't catch anything but had some good smokes including my first padron,and found my name that I carved probably 12 years ago. The unbanned stick is a GPC chchritos I believe @Dran sent me correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Razorhog

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. This stick has a lot of flavors going on. Predominantly salted caramel, black coffee, a touch of black pepper spice, honey, and raisins. Construction is an issue; I had to touch it up 4 or 5 times. Which I guess can be due to the fairly severe box press, but still, I hate having constant burn issues. The draw was good, a little on the tight side but not bad. Another issue was that I felt like I constantly had to puff to keep it lit. If I waited more than 30 seconds between draws it felt like it was going out even though it was burning hot. Burn issues seemed to go away in the final third but the strength kicked up and made my sweat a bit. Probably because I had to puff so much. All in all, a good smoke. I like the sweet/salty combination. At one point it tasted a lot like trail mix - salted nuts and raisins, while drinking coffee. 

As a side note, EVERY time I add a photo by drag and drop in a web browser, the photo is turned sideways. Is there a way to stop that? If I do it from Tapatalk it works fine.


----------



## Fusion

Grand Cru Maduro


----------



## mpomario

Cherry Kristoff Christiania Maduro courtesy of the Fall Pass. Whoever included it had dated it but I couldn't make out the year. It seems to be very well rested. Haven't ashes it once and i am almost halfway through. I am really starting to like me some Kristoffs.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Buenaventura with a straight cut courtesy of @Fusion









Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

how's that buenaventura? i heard good things about it


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag Mode5









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## haegejc

Espinosa Laranja Reserva. First one of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiPuff

On tonight's edition: OPK Fire and an interesting story...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

MichiPuff said:


> On tonight's edition: OPK Fire and an interesting story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You don't see many of those Battle Ground cigars around here nice choice. As for the story which book in the series you on?

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Plugged McLovin 2.0 modus to the rescue


----------



## MichiPuff

Kidvegas said:


> You don't see many of those Battle Ground cigars around here nice choice. As for the story which book in the series you on?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Cigar was recommended by my B&M. To be honest it's a bit mild and I'm not tasting very complex flavors (oak, leather, tiny bit of pepper).

I'm on chapter one. I've read the first 2 in the past, and I've listened to the first 3.5 or maybe even 4 on audiobooks at work, but I don't fully capture anything while working and listening to books like this which get pretty intricate.

I'm big into the theories and watching YouTube videos and stuff, so in a way I've read a good chunk of the books that way.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas fritas courtesy of @JohnUSA. Nice night here in south Florida. Papas goes well with JD honey whiskey!!!


----------



## Jankjr

Very good! Definitely box worthy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Jankjr said:


> Very good! Definitely box worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! They're on my short list for box purchases if I decide to expand my storage.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415




----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> how's that buenaventura? i heard good things about it[/quote @Fusion has made a believer out of me! So consistent, I got a molasses out of it that took me back to my grandma's table as a kid, all I was missing was the biscuits!
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Agreed! They're on my short list for box purchases if I decide to expand my storage.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


If? I think you mean when :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Lol.....like you have a choice!


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> if I decide to expand my storage.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> how's that buenaventura? i heard good things about it[/quote @Fusion has made a believer out of me! So consistent, I got a molasses out of it that took me back to my grandma's table as a kid, all I was missing was the biscuits!
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits......and gravy? where is a waffle house when you need one??
Click to expand...


----------



## g1k

What is it?
Ryan



Jankjr said:


> Very good! Definitely box worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Ren Huggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits......and gravy? where is a waffle house when you need one??
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, all my family is from Alabama and they had a sugar cane field and we always had molasses with biscuits for breakfast. Ha! That cigar kinda made me wish I had more that one right now.
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, all my family is from Alabama and they had a sugar cane field and we always had molasses with biscuits for breakfast. Ha! That cigar kinda made me wish I had more that one right now.
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> molasses with biscuits...odd to a point that makes me want to try that :smile2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Ren Huggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> molasses with biscuits...odd to a point that makes me want to try that :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> Deww it!
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Fusion

Ren Huggins said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> how's that buenaventura? i heard good things about it[/quote @*Fusion* has made a believer out of me! So consistent, I got a molasses out of it that took me back to my grandma's table as a kid, all I was missing was the biscuits!
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And at $44 for a 10 box shipped for the 560's 5.5x56(well add a little tax ) they are hard to beat
Click to expand...


----------



## Jankjr

g1k said:


> What is it?
> Ryan


Archetype Axis Mundi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oh...nice!!!! @Fusion.....now you got me going to a B&M to get some


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> Oh...nice!!!! @*Fusion*.....now you got me going to a B&M to get some


Now you may pay a lot more at a B&M, the price i quoted is from cigarpage


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


Kitty tested, kitty approved!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Kitty tested, kitty approved!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Lol... Kitty was like quit sticking that cigar in my face and went to bite my finger right when I snapped the pick


----------



## WNYTony

At a local cigar night gathering.










Grand Entry Connie - cigar a few friends are putting out










And finally home with a little Petite Caz, courtesy of @Gumby-cr


----------



## greasemonger

Oliva Monticello for my return to weekly drives to Savannah. Lets see how it does with coffee this time.


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> H-Town Neanderthal and cup o Kona....Son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Nate. A lot of times Stogies has out of stock on their web page but have the cigars in their walk-in humidor. I drove to their main store yesterday to look for the lancero for you but they are out. The clerk did say he will ask the owner to see if they have some stashed!! And call me. I will keep checking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro with Sumatra,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Nate. A lot of times Stogies has out of stock on their web page but have the cigars in their walk-in humidor. I drove to their main store yesterday to look for the lancero for you but they are out. The clerk did say he will ask the owner to see if they have some stashed!! And call me. I will keep checking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for trying to help me track some down. I actually called them and spoke with a couple of people there yesterday. Long story short, they only have the ones that are left in the 5-pack samplers. They said they were told by Mike and Skip that they might be producing some more of them at some point, but when I contact RoMa to inquire about a time frame they told me they might never make more.

I think I'm going to snatch up as many of those samplers as I can just to make sure I at least get my hands on some before they potentially disappear forever...


----------



## SLOANER

haegejc said:


> Nate. A lot of times Stogies has out of stock on their web page but have the cigars in their walk-in humidor. I drove to their main store yesterday to look for the lancero for you but they are out. The clerk did say he will ask the owner to see if they have some stashed!! And call me. I will keep checking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @haegejc
> 
> Did you or they check the Sugar Land location by chance? It's about 5 min from my job. I can run over on lunch break to see if they have any available...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

On my third day of no caffeine and it's not been fun. I've had some very strange dreams the past few nights too. I shouldn't have done it cold turkey but it's too late now :vs_laugh: Viaje Skull and Bones this morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Uh.....it's #warpedwednesday!

Corto and Iron Bean









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Nub Connie doing yard work.


----------



## TX Cigar

Smokin and boatin.


----------



## Fusion

AVO from 2016 on a rainy day


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thanks for trying to help me track some down. I actually called them and spoke with a couple of people there yesterday. Long story short, they only have the ones that are left in the 5-pack samplers. They said they were told by Mike and Skip that they might be producing some more of them at some point, but when I contact RoMa to inquire about a time frame they told me they might never make more.
> 
> I think I'm going to snatch up as many of those samplers as I can just to make sure I at least get my hands on some before they potentially disappear forever...[/quote @Sin_qua_non
> 
> Just checked stogies Sugarland. The owner has 3 boxes available. Said $150 all in. Free shipping no tax if he ships out to you. Let me know if you need me to get this secured for ya my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud




----------



## Matt_21

Started the afternoon with this bad fella.
Had some issues but, flavour was not one.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

PM sent!


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## blackrabbit

Cigar page Nica 2nds courtesy of @TexaSmoke. A nice smooth one. Good 2nd. Thanks Tyson.:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Matt_21 said:


> Started the afternoon with this bad fella.
> Had some issues but, flavour was not one.


Yum








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


If you want to split it just let me know. Please don't feel obligated though.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Kidvegas

3yr old Leccia White









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

My first Cfed Whipped Cream. 
Good smoke. Been a while since I've had a good connie.


----------



## disco_potato

I'm going to be quite upset when my Warped stash runs out. Always a pleasure to smoke these.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

huffer33 said:


> If you want to split it just let me know. Please don't feel obligated though.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finally the weather is getting better here :grin2:


----------



## Razorhog

Matilde Oscura thanks to @Rabidawise

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2. Love these.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

This will be 3 today for me.
All good ones. And all very different.


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's been a while since I've had one of these.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jericho Hill and Guatemalan,


----------



## Ckc123

Thanks @TexaSmoke








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

A couple from this week.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2 and the rain has got serious, at least its not cold


----------



## Olecharlie

La Plomo Devil's Tongue courtesy of @GOT14U! Where else right!

Very Dark oily Barnyard stick! I think I smoked it upside down lol. I wanted to see how long the ash would hold the shape of the tongue. Full Body, Full Strength in your face, Cocoa, earth, coffee, black pepper, leather, dark rick bitter chocolate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> 3yr old Leccia White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Those will grow on you....I was pleasantly surprised!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Well rested MB3


----------



## Spencer480

A house blend from monte's in Albuquerque


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Those will grow on you....I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yes they will!

Although a few yrs back these had a bit more cream/leather. Seems now that the long humi time has actually brought more spice throug the retro which surprised me. Still an all around good smoke.

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista. Man I needed this. Packing for a 10 day trip... hate packing. I always fricking pack to much sh*t.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> La Plomo Devil's Tongue courtesy of @GOT14U! Where else right!
> 
> Very Dark oily Barnyard stick! I think I smoked it upside down lol. I wanted to see how long the ash would hold the shape of the tongue. Full Body, Full Strength in your face, Cocoa, earth, coffee, black pepper, leather, dark rick bitter chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are in your face....surprisingly that ash does keep its shape for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 247758


Man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A quick one earlier while waiting for the girl.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had a bad day so a good stick was in order


----------



## Rabidawise

Razorhog said:


> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Love those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~

Oh boy, these are getting even better with some good rest. Stashed away a couple boxes about a year ago or so.


----------



## WNYTony

For a chilly night on the golf course









Much warmer here at home tonight


----------



## Cossie

La Aurora ADN after some rest. Cozied up with a little Scotch









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 247630


I had my first La Palina last week. Holy hell! Very good smoke

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Had to double up I guess. AJ Fernandez Belles Artes Maduro









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke...


----------



## haegejc

This little LFD Natural.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one for ya!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Asylum Straitjacket courtesy of @huffer33 with Sumatra for a late breakfast,


----------



## haegejc

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday :vs_cake:


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday @Wildman9907

It was a little tight.... I guess I gave it one too many squeezes









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SilkyJ

Happy Birthday 
I've had a super busy week so I haven't had a smoke in a few days and since yesterday was my Puff anniversary I thought I'd go ahead and give this Liga Aniversario a try. Really good so far.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

SilkyJ said:


> Happy Birthday
> I've had a super busy week so I haven't had a smoke in a few days and since yesterday was my Puff anniversary I thought I'd go ahead and give this Liga Aniversario a try. Really good so far.
> View attachment 247798
> View attachment 247800


Oh man I'm super jealous! That looks amazing.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Happy birthday! Wildman9907


----------



## SilkyJ

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Oh man I'm super jealous! That looks amazing.


Here's you another one just to rub it in lol







It's really good, I like it better than any of the other LP's I've had. Probably not worth the price they go for but in my opinion none of the others are either. But it's hard to say no when the shop owner offers you something he only has 10 of lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

Late morning action...
JDN Antano









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy Birthing Day to your Mom....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Just a heads up for anybody else that gets their hands on one of these Liga Aniversario's - eat first or have a root beer handy. I'm used to smoking on an empty stomach but I ate before lighting up and this thing still has my head spinning.


----------



## Rondo

SilkyJ said:


> Just a heads up for anybody else that gets their hands on one of these Liga Aniversario's - eat first or have a root beer handy. I'm used to smoking on an empty stomach but I ate before lighting up and this thing still has my head spinning.


Thanks for the tip. Sounds like a cigar I would fast for a day or two before. 
Bring it!!


----------



## Cossie

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy Bday!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Still raining, Happy birthday


----------



## disco_potato

#thriftythursday









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fumbled the ash when setting up the pic









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Thanks for the tip. Sounds like a cigar I would fast for a day or two before.
> 
> Bring it!!


So I'd only need TWO cigarette breaks.. nice


----------



## Ren Huggins

Wildman9907 said:


> So decided to use my first sick day in 3 years, it's my birthday I can't roll anymore days so why not haha. I feel safe saying it's my birthday as only 2 or 3 people have my address so I don't need to worry about my house getting blown up lol. starting the day off with my normal breakfast smoke of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Happy birthday brother!

Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

4yrs on this

Still has some pepper and punch


----------



## GOT14U

One of those days!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tacket

6 months on this and silky smooth!


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate!! Getting better with time!! Next one in 6 months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Rondo said:


> View attachment 247842


Dam that is a great looking cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

A. Fuente

I think it's from @Dran. Thanks









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> A. Fuente
> 
> I think it's from @Dran. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Your smoking that a day early!! Come on get with the plan !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Your smoking that a day early!! Come on get with the plan !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad... just reached in and grabbed one while in traffic.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Silencio.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Razorhog

Crowned Heads La Imperiosa corona grande from @kacey thanks!! It was a very good smoke. Sweet dark earth with hints of bread, chocolate, and black pepper. Got a chocolate chip cookie vibe.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Razorhog said:


> Crowned Heads La Imperiosa corona grande from @kacey thanks!! It was a very good smoke. Sweet dark earth with hints of bread, chocolate, and black pepper. Got a chocolate chip cookie vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Was just eyeing those on an Auction site dang fine smoke!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lancero









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

For this Thrifty Thursday

Ramon Bueso Olancho

Great stuff!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

ROTT. I'm picking up notes of 86% cacao, Folgers instant coffee, Tanzanian walnuts, Japanese hibiscus, and popcorn that can only be bought once a year for six minutes in the state of Wyoming :grin2: I will report my actual findings after I smoke this :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> ROTT. I'm picking up notes of 86% cacao, Folgers instant coffee, Tanzanian walnuts, Japanese hibiscus, and popcorn that can only be bought once a year for six minutes in the state of Wyoming :grin2: I will report my actual findings after I smoke this :vs_laugh:


You should write advertisements for all future EZ/CFed releases... :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

These are smooth as silk now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

CFed Naughty List. Just wasn't feeling Hibiscus @*Gumby-cr* so the rolls I got will have to wait.


----------



## Wildman9907

Figured today was a good time to try this one. 3rd and last round for today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

blackrabbit said:


> Silencio.


Had one while watching the original Death Wish. Very well rested. 








Had this earlier while watching Mid 90's. These are so good. Can't believe I've never bought a box. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A well aged GOF from @GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## Razorhog

PanzaVerde said:


> A well aged GOF from @GrtndpwrflOZ


And an excited puppy, lol

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I have a tendancy to grab whats new or whats in front/on top.
Grabbed this Villiger San Doro Colorado toro. Smoking good but, Im sure will be better with rest. Good thing Ive got the box now. 

Smoking good with some Yuengling.


----------



## GOT14U

Probably the last tonight. 2 yr old passport....damn good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Robusto Real Especiales 7 from SBC COTM. Dam fine cigar...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Gummy Jones said:


> 4yrs on this
> 
> Still has some pepper and punch


Having my first Tatuaje right now

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Villazon 2nds- Punch Champion, Smithdale maduro, and now A Flores Habano while I look at rebuilding this old generator head and 319 Briggs flathead. #ThriftyThursday






















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Razorhog said:


> And an excited puppy, lol
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


She was definitely ready to play some fetch.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Thought I posted this. Must of not hit the button. Last one. 2 yr old passport. Damn good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some others from the last few days.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Haven't seen that MF ashtray before, must be old?


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Thought I posted this. Must of not hit the button. Last one. 2 yr old passport. Damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did post it cause I know I "liked" it haha... my post disappeared too I think for a bit


----------



## GOT14U

From earlier. Not bad at all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> You did post it cause I know I "liked" it haha... my post disappeared too I think for a bit


Well the forum is pulling tricks on us both...either way it was good and I'll look at it twice I guess....but maybe not good enough for a double post lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Having my first Tatuaje. (The Havana) Very nice. Kind of like a Curivari Gloria De Leon's bolder brother. Reasonable price too.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Gumby-cr said:


> ROTT. I'm picking up notes of 86% cacao, Folgers instant coffee, Tanzanian walnuts, Japanese hibiscus, and popcorn that can only be bought once a year for six minutes in the state of Wyoming :grin2: I will report my actual findings after I smoke this :vs_laugh:


That reads like most youtube cigar reviews!!  you nailed it!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> From earlier. Not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did that one come from? I have never heard of it.


----------



## Mark in wi

First stick I've had in a while. Between the weather and not having much free time, tonight it just seemed like a good idea.
Punch London Club.


----------



## WNYTony

Abe Flores half corona










Taino by Serino


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From this afternoon









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac 1868 from a sampler trade with Sumatra 







it's early yet, but not looking like this one's gonna go the distance.


----------



## Kidvegas

BOSSTANK said:


> Haven't seen that MF ashtray before, must be old?


Originally purchased as a gift I was planning for a brother on the forum until I dropped it and broke off the corner!







Fixed it and decided to keep! Honestly no idea how old it actually is. Couldn't find an exact replacement!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

kacey said:


> Where did that one come from? I have never heard of it.


From Underground Cigar , don't let that burn line fool yeah. I was driving a golf cart around and it was windy as hell.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobalu Dbl Maduro,


----------



## Gumby-cr

The Cinnamon Roll last night by EZ update. These have a covered foot so upon lighting I got grass/hay for a few puffs which wasn't a good start (for my profile anyways). Upon hitting tobacco filler I got big hits of red hot candy, vanilla, and cedar. I wasn't retrohaling because my sinuses were all jacked up from mowing the lawn earlier in the day. When I opened the five pack I noticed a few cigars were larger than the others ring gauge wise and a few of the wrappers had some nasty water marks on them. Being a Connie wrapper though I will let it slide. With proper rest I believe these will be a great desert cigar. Burned a lot slower than I was planning too. I got almost two hours out it.


Anyways to start the day off this Atabey :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bobalu Dbl Maduro,
> View attachment 247922


That Mac must have not made it too far :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> That Mac must have not made it too far :vs_laugh:


Nope, too many issues to deal with this morning,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima guessin its Fernandez Friday for me.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Ima guessin its Fernandez Friday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Those are superb!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Those are superb!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Going to agree x2....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

kacey said:


> Where did that one come from? I have never heard of it.


They are good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

Sun is shining!!
Happy Friday everyone!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Drop Dead Gorgeous by Nomad Cigars. Holy effing flavortown :grin2:Only half an inch in and I wish I ordered more of these. I don't have the best of a camera on my phone but the ash reminds me of a Habanos. It's pretty dark.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Those are superb!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Easily my favorite AJ.
I think I got my first one from you.


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Easily my favorite AJ.
> 
> I think I got my first one from you.


Very possible bro, I couldn't stop smoking those a couple years back. Seen them around the auctions recently at great prices just haven't pulled the trigger!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Jamais Vu









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Normal draw issues because of shape....But well worth it.


----------



## Fusion

Its #FuenteFriday, have a great weekend folks


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday's reward.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fuente Friday


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

*Espinosa Orange Moon*
One of the best smokes I've had in a while.
Very complex, I can't separate everything but, charred wood, grilled meat, thick fruity background and enough pepper to sit on the back of your throat.
Reminds me of some of the early EZ releases.
This thing is great.
I bought ten and gave three away. I wish I had a lot more.
I tried to knock the ash off and it wouldn't budge.
I just keep staring at this thing with a big smile on my face.


----------



## TX Cigar

Lancero


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## greasemonger

Basketcase that I tested out the modus glue on. It had a cracked foot, and split wrapper, and the glue (applied last night) is working flawlessly. Can't even tell its there. Got 3 or 4 more sticks in the box that need some work so I'm very pleased.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Si vis pacem, para bellum

A wonderful little original era 2007 Illusione OneOff. This sucker might be small, but it packs quite a punch!

Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## huffer33

Happy Friday everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hit & Run with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Tulse

Fantastic every time.


----------



## g1k

AB American Classic Blend courtesy of @-Stinky- this afternoon










and this evening a rum and coke with an EP Carrillo courtesy of @WNYTony










Ryan


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Connecticut.


----------



## Hickorynut

Blah blah,blah...Gran Habano....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Hickorynut said:


> Ima guessin its Fernandez Friday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...[/quote @Hickorynut how are those Llave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

SLOANER said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima guessin its Fernandez Friday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...[/quote @Hickorynut how are those Llave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard... Should have read further down the forum... Lol
> @Hickorynut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A very well-rested RP tonite...


----------



## Hickorynut

SLOANER said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima guessin its Fernandez Friday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...[/quote @Hickorynut how are those Llave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Like.....like....AJ....
> 
> black pepper, coffee, mocha..some cedar and I think a dark cherry sweetness undertone...really good IMO...get you some...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Gavito and Blantons!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Chcken and waffles


----------



## SLOANER

These a pretty good!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Noel Rojas Gavito and Blantons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Did you snag any of the UG Shop Bytch by Rojas? I couldnt help myself and nabbed a 10er. Looking forward to his stripes stick coming soon.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Did you snag any of the UG Shop Bytch by Rojas? I couldnt help myself and nabbed a 10er. Looking forward to his stripes stick coming soon.


No I didn't, I am trying to stay on my buying freeze. Plus I'm patiently waiting for his new stick to come out. Called Statement....looks freakin goood. But so do a lot of them.

The striped sticks look interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

that was the last stick for today and it was a pretty good one


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Rites,


----------



## SilkyJ

A rare smoke at work thanks to @WNYTony


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> No I didn't, I am trying to stay on my buying freeze. Plus I'm patiently waiting for his new stick to come out. Called Statement....looks freakin goood. But so do a lot of them.
> 
> The striped sticks look interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't that already released after the first of the year and sold out, or am I wrong?
Or are they restocking it?
https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-statement-lancero-single/


----------



## Kidvegas

La Hacienda









Sent from the garage


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wasn't that already released after the first of the year and sold out, or am I wrong?
> 
> Or are they restocking it?
> 
> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-statement-lancero-single/


That was just the lanceros....there are other ones coming....looks to be about a 48x5" or so stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

2018 Bishop's Blend; flavor is completely different from anything I've smoked previously. I'm going to have to do some research about this stick...

Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Westside Threat

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 2018 Bishop's Blend; flavor is completely different from anything I've smoked previously. I'm going to have to do some research about this stick...
> 
> Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Your research will tell you that you should have bought a bundle of the 2019!


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @TexaSmoke
Thank you sir first one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Awesome cigar - Plasencia Alma Del Campo


----------



## php007

Last night



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

7th Nico natural with whiskey & Matilde Oscura with stout

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Peapaw

Crowned Heads Jericho Hill, fine smoke.
Thanks @Dran









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Westside Threat said:


> Your research will tell you that you should have bought a bundle of the 2019!


I really, really enjoyed it, but it's not the kind of flavor profile I would reach for very often. I could see myself getting a 5er of future releases, though.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Did you snag any of the UG Shop Bytch by Rojas? I couldnt help myself and nabbed a 10er. Looking forward to his stripes stick coming soon.


I was going to get some this morning but alas, they are gone. Damn piranhas.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning all!

Fitting one in before heading out into the dreaded adventure of helping the GF look for a new car. Almost as bad as going through the mall while she shops for clothes....IN EVERY STORE....lol .... Wish me luck fellas..... I'm gonna need it!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Puffers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Started with a Yellow Cake that was seriously underfilled. Chucked it after a 10 minute fight.

This Leccia is burning perfectly so far and is beautifully constructed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> I was going to get some this morning but alas, they are gone. Damn piranhas.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


They had to sell all 1000 in 24hrs for the namesake to get a bonus. He got the bonus, sold all in 6hrs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Fitting one in before heading out into the dreaded adventure of helping the GF look for a new car. Almost as bad as going through the mall while she shops for clothes....IN EVERY STORE....lol .... Wish me luck fellas..... I'm gonna need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


If we don't hear from you in a couple of days I'll send up a signal flare! :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

This RYJ from @Ren Huggins Thank you Ren, enjoyed it


----------



## Dran

Wow, over 300 unread posts in here.... I've been busier than I thought.... No wonder people were checking up on me. I'm still here! Enjoying a well aged '95 Onyx Maduro!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been a while since I had one of these


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> Noel Rojas Gavito and Blantons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't even find that thing on Bing...

With Russell's Reserve Single Barrel









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

Today. A great Connecticut then a nice oily Sumatra. Thought I dodged the rain but apparently not. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

huffer33 said:


> I can't even find that thing on Bing...
> 
> You have to call a shop in Texas, as it's a house exclusive, but they are sold out now.


----------



## Olecharlie

The Tabernacle & Glenmorangie Extremely Rare 18 yr Scotch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

La Palina Classic and HE Miami at the car show today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> Today. A great Connecticut then a nice oily Sumatra. Thought I dodged the rain but apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


It's raining here too, I always liked that Edge Sumatra!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Uncut with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I really, really enjoyed it, but it's not the kind of flavor profile I would reach for very often. I could see myself getting a 5er of future releases, though.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I personally like the 2018 better.


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> I can't even find that thing on Bing...
> 
> With Russell's Reserve Single Barrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I have some coming when they receive more stock.


----------



## Madderduro

pretty good stick


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> They had to sell all 1000 in 24hrs for the namesake to get a bonus. He got the bonus, sold all in 6hrs.


Yeah I wish they were a little more on the full flavored side...probably would of bout 20 or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Basket Case and Kona

So long spring.....90 and humid AF









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> La Hacienda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


That's a great smoke!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Basket Case and Kona
> 
> So long spring.....90 and humid AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ha, I have this as a Blending Session. I always wondered what it was


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Ha, I have this as a Blending Session. I always wondered what it was


Give it a chance when you fire it up. Should have a closed foot. I wasn't thrilled with the first 15 minutes, but then it blossomed. Coffee or a light single malt I think for pairing.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Preakness time


----------



## lex61

Front nine...










Back nine...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Corona Doble for me. 
Cherrywood lancero for Einey.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Basket Case and Kona
> 
> So long spring.....90 and humid AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Could be my vision but that looks like the Punk Rock to me (which I missed out on).


----------



## iTrek76

After dinner Padron Soberano natural, one of my favorites.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Could be my vision but the looks like the Punk Rock to me (which I missed out on).


Duh.....yep it is the Punk Rock...I had the Basket Case in my hand this morning, but this looked better. @Westside Threat

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

Master blend 3.

I covered most of the foot up for ya Dino









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

First time with this. Have to get more now


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A little Morphine to take the edge off!









Thanks @TexaSmoke

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Renacer









Sent from the garage


----------



## Gumby-cr

Took my parents to the Indians game today and we won which made things even better on top of the fantastic seats I was able to get for the game. Never have I sat this close to the field and probably never will again. When I got home my neighbor had a package from SBC for me and well you know me and patience (I have none). Viaje Omakase it is then :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Meh


----------



## crown

One of my last original release Special Selection. Looking forward to trying the new release soon. Supposedly it's full body/ full flavor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Took my parents to the Indians game today and we won which made things even better on top of the fantastic seats I was able to get for the game. Never have I sat this close to the field and probably never will again. When I got home my neighbor had a package from SBC for me and well you know me and patience (I have none). Viaje Omakase it is then :grin2:


Dude, how was it? The Omakase, not the game, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Dude, how was it? The Omakase, not the game, haha.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm only a little over half way done but I'm glad I picked up a few boxes. I'm starting to get a little nicotine kick which doesn't happen often. Leather, pepper, a funky earth in a good way, and cedar so far. I'm going to try the Hamaki tomorrow.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Fromna brother elsewhere. A truly fantastic cigar.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Forgot how good these are, especially after a couple years on them....great weekend, won $350 at a casino with $10 and have fished and relaxed...much needed! Then black jack has been good all weekend also!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm only a little over half way done but I'm glad I picked up a few boxes. I'm starting to get a little nicotine kick which doesn't happen often. Leather, pepper, a funky earth in a good way, and cedar so far. I'm going to try the Hamaki tomorrow.


Makes me eager for mine to arrive, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first hit of Morphine; thanks @TexaSmoke!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> My first hit of Morphine; thanks @TexaSmoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


It wasn't plugged, was it? My first from the box had a tight draw.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> It wasn't plugged, was it? My first from the box had a tight draw.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I might have had to break out the Modus...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I might have had to break out the Modus...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Dang. That's 2/2 ......gonna have to let them keep sitting.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> Dang. That's 2/2 ......gonna have to let them keep sitting.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Eh, it happens sometimes, especially with more densely rolled sticks, which this one would seem to be from the incredibly tight ash it's producing. I had the same experience with the box of Oliva V Torpedos I'm resting; the first was wayyyy too tight of a draw, so I figure I'll give them double the normal rest period. Hopefully that does the trick.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Travoline

My first cigar in months, I had to go with something I know I love. Didn't want to risk it. I sure have miss relaxing like this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Camacho corojo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Gumby-cr said:


> Took my parents to the Indians game today and we won which made things even better on top of the fantastic seats I was able to get for the game. Never have I sat this close to the field and probably never will again. When I got home my neighbor had a package from SBC for me and well you know me and patience (I have none). Viaje Omakase it is then :grin2:


Go tribe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

A 2 year old Banker from my first 5er I ever bought. Very good now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Seems like a popular smoke today. Mine's from @kacey and smoked great


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> This RYJ from @Ren Huggins Thank you Ren, enjoyed it


Glad you enjoyed! I think I'm those are on my restock list.

Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Flores y Rodriguez 10th Anne after a long day of dodging "nonte" no.2 and beach behikes in Puerto Vallarta.









Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Corona Doble for me.
> Cherrywood lancero for Einey.
> 
> View attachment 248116


Nothing like having a stick with your best friend!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Mf ct


----------



## Peapaw

What's the point if it doesn't produce smoke?

Graycliff G2









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Edge Dominican Unreleased.....its mowin time.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

8 months rest, tasty!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Hamaki 2019 :grin2:. Pepper bomb halfway through that turns into floral,cedar,leather. I enjoyed the Omakase more.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Hamaki 2019 :grin2:. Pepper bomb halfway through that turns into floral,cedar,leather. I enjoyed the Omakase more.


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion

SD in 98% Humidity, not raining right now but its due


----------



## Rads

*God of Fire*

Had a God of fire cigar on a recent trip...interesting and smooth until the last third...turned into a serious amount of pepper which I was not expecting....


----------



## S&W

Last night at the Cheerwine Festival in Salisbury, NC waiting for Smash Mouth to take the stage.


----------



## Peapaw

I thought I was doing better at keeping up with who bombed me with what but I have no idea who sent this one... but thank you. 
El Yayabo, pretty good.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Southern Draw Sunday ~

One of my favs... seriously good stick


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this rare CH Sanctuary courtesy of a buddy in TN. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

A Robusto Mi Querida before the rain arrives hopefully!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## S&W

Sunday afternoon smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Razorhog

Oliva Saison 2009 harvest robusto. Been resting 3.5 months and I'm happy I made an awesome impulse box buy. Excellent construction, and lots of flavors. Creamy oak wood with spicy retrohale.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Noel Rojas custom roll. SFG is what I call them. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Kidvegas

Jacobs Ladder









Sent from the garage


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Saturday on Sunday courtesy of @Westside Threat with might or might not be spiked coffee......ahhhhhhh....humidity is down and this is smoking like a champ. Very delicate flavors.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Martial Law








Thick smoke, birch beer and plum with a great salted caramel corn retro. 
Quite delicious. 
Thanks CK.


----------



## kacey

2014 BL TC Deliverance from I believe @oneStrangOne









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Seems to always be good.


----------



## SilkyJ

Some Love Potion from @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&A Liga V CT with a cup of EZ Java Privada between church services.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> EZ Saturday on Sunday courtesy of @*Westside Threat* with might or might not be spiked coffee......ahhhhhhh....humidity is down and this is smoking like a champ. Very delicate flavors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How was that? i have 1 resting for a good while now


----------



## Kidvegas

TX Cigar said:


> Seems to always be good.


 Talk about chopping that cap clean off lol

Sent from the garage


----------



## Westside Threat

Fusion said:


> How was that? i have 1 resting for a good while now


I like them, don't let the light wrapper fool ya...the tobacco inside is dark as night. The curtains don't match the carpet...


----------



## kacey

Number 2 All Out Kings









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

No too shabby! Rp royal vintage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

It's been a few months since I've had a La Imperiosa, and it's just as good as I remember. Surprising since I'm not a big fan of the short/stout vitolas. Something about this blend is just great, no matter the format. I definitely need to get a box of these in corona gorda...

Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

One of my favorites. Last one though.


----------



## greasemonger

Warped La Colmena Reina. Excellent smoke.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ho. Lee. Crap. I don't know which is more epic, this well-rested Padron Londres Maduro from @TexaSmoke, or this final episode of GoT...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Tramp Stamp from Friday night at Memphis in May BBQ Fest, and a Grimalkin for tonight's GOT finale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ho. Lee. Crap. I don't know which is more epic, this well-rested Padron Londres Maduro from @TexaSmoke, or this final episode of GoT...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I love those little guys. Elcigarshop sells a box of 26 for 96 bucks shipped with the 30 off code.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> I love those little guys. Elcigarshop sells a box of 26 for 96 bucks shipped with the 30 off code.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Londres are awesome, and Larry is the man! I'm pretty sure you gave me the heads up about his shop back when I first joined Puff, and I haven't bought a box of Padron anywhere else since.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Londres are awesome, and Larry is the man! I'm pretty sure you gave me the heads up about his shop back when I first joined Puff, and I haven't bought a box of Padron anywhere else since.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


His Padron prices are legit and he is a top notch seller.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dapper Sunday. Time to do some labeling I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> How was that? i have 1 resting for a good while now


I couldn't stop smoking it, but I wanted more when it was done. An early morning smoke I think.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WNYTony

Today's tasty smokes


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

1st day my off in weeks.... Good morning gents!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O and Fogchaser in 100% humidity....might as well rain?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> 1st day my off in weeks.... Good morning gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Is that a jar of moonshine? If so you start your day off like a boss! Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran

Nah, I just drink about 5-6 of those a day filled with water... Hate to think how many times id be filling up a 16 oz glass....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Umbagog









Sent from the garage


----------



## BobP

Working in the garden, keeping the black flies away with this one.


----------



## Fusion

FDLA Today


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## Dran

bourbon has replaced coffee and paperwork has replaced relaxing

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog Corona Gorda. Something about great minds thinking alike... @Kidvegas


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

This TLT for round 2, Delish


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde Oscura









Sent from the garage


----------



## Gummy Jones

Evening 

Staycation day number 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio courtesy of @huffer33 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Razorhog

New World Toro, ROTT. This was a great smoke considering the mailman just dropped it off. Perfect draw and construction. Didn't have to touch up the burn once. Black pepper at first and transitioned to creamy wood with some chocolate.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Razorhog said:


> New World Toro, ROTT. This was a great smoke considering the mailman just dropped it off. Perfect draw and construction. Didn't have to touch up the burn once. Black pepper at first and transitioned to creamy wood with some chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Highly underrated cigar definitely one of AJ's finest

Sent from the garage


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel and game of fetch if he will ever give me the ball.


----------



## MichiPuff

greasemonger said:


> Oliva Monticello for my return to weekly drives to Savannah. Lets see how it does with coffee this time.


Is this the Holts exclusive blend? I almost pulled the trigger on a oliva 20 stick sampler that included these but didn't decide in time for the discounted price.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

That's a good Connie 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## MichiPuff

haegejc said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista. Man I needed this. Packing for a 10 day trip... hate packing. I always fricking pack to much sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the opposite problem! If my wife wasn't a list maker I'd forget half of the things we need. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's a Short Story!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Rested for 10 years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiPuff

Had my first My Father's, in the Le Bijou variety tonight. Still recovering from the Game of Thrones finale! Really looking forward to what the genius mind of GRRM puts together in terms of the books wrap up (if he doesn't leave us without finishing it!)

Side note, got a pretty good head rush from this cigar.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

A fine smoke courtesy of @Dran, thanks my friend!


----------



## S&W

Thanks to @TonyBrooklyn for this Mac Red. Not your typical Mac...


----------



## Madderduro

this is one stinky tat....stank the car up something fierce! not a pleasant room note lol


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel 10th Anni.....my life has gone to the dogs.....the coffee and chocolate are out front at 9 mos.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Don Buffalo for tonight! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Matilde Oscura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


Always great!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Forgot the picture was on another phone




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

MichiPuff said:


> Is this the Holts exclusive blend? I almost pulled the trigger on a oliva 20 stick sampler that included these but didn't decide in time for the discounted price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It is. Its pretty good, but I feel like they need a year or so to smooth the edges. It will probly end up being a chocolate bar bomb after that, but we'll see.


----------



## greasemonger

Ninfamaniac dark, fron @JtAv8tor I believe. This is one tasty little pixie I must say


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espana


----------



## Matt_21

Poker night tonight.
Started with a Padron 3000.
Ended with a Diesel Rage. Got some notes of salted caramel. Really good cigar.


----------



## mpomario

An old JGRE. Haven't had one of these in quite a while. The last of a fiver from about two years ago. Good smoke.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

La Palina Allison with big thanks to @Dran


----------



## Ren Huggins

Don Pepin Garcia blue delicioso while enjoying the Puerto Vallarta City lights.









Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> Thanks to @TonyBrooklyn for this Mac Red. Not your typical Mac...


Yes i tried one they are quite bold in flavor. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Donkey Kong are gonna com-mune with nature for a while.

La Aurora courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monticristo and Sumatra,


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> Me and Donkey Kong are gonna com-mune with nature for a while.
> 
> La Aurora courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lol it is a very large stick.....


----------



## Hickorynut

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Lol it is a very large stick.....


And a lot better than I expected. Gonna have to consider some other sizes for these. La Aurora has always had a few I go for. Thanks!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Italian for "brother"









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Yeah I've always had a place for la Aurora in my humi. One of the first cigars I fell in love with was the cien Anos. Some of their sticks can be pricey but the 107 can be had for a very reasonable amount on cbid. The one you're smoking is a 7 x 58 but they have a robusto a Toro and a torp I think. I've never seen it but wish I could find it in a Corona or lonsdale of some sort.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I've decided it's going to be a Tatuaje Tuesday X3 here :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

White Johnny and paperwork 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion

Its #Tatuesday


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> White Johnny and paperwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ha, I'll see your White Johnny and raise you one......









I got it from you.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Ha, I'll see your White Johnny and raise you one......
> 
> View attachment 248356
> 
> 
> I got it from you.


You sir have great taste! Lmao....what did you think?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> You sir have great taste! Lmao....what did you think?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


A dam fine cigar!!!.....It's on my list.

Underground really should be a vendor on here.


----------



## Shaver702

Undercrown Maduro
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Mystery cigar gifted by a member within the forum. If ya know what it is or if you remember sending it let me Know.

It's a very nice smoke!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> Mystery cigar gifted by a member within the forum. If ya know what it is or if you remember sending it let me Know.
> 
> It's a very nice smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


Looks like Beer Pong from CFED but it wasn't from me.


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Looks like Beer Pong from CFED but it wasn't from me.


Thinking you nailed it brother it's very different from the cigars I usually smoke. Well constructed light to medium strength and an array of flavors. Not bad at $7.99

Sent from the garage


----------



## Dran

Pretty sure that one came from me... In a box pass as a BG

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

zcziggy said:


> My very first Liga Privada, thanks to @JohnUSA...like it!!!!


Always been fan of T52s and No9.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dran said:


> Pretty sure that one came from me... In a box pass as a BG
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Than I'll thank ya pal! I've seen them before on the Fed just never had the pleasure till today!

Sent from the garage


----------



## Dran

Dwfinatwly a unique smoke. Need to grab some more of those if they rerelease!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Time to break into these EZ's
















On the fast track to top of my fav list!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless you all


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Time to break into these EZ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the fast track to top of my fav list!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Which one is that? Never seen the band before.


----------



## huffer33

Emilio








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

hell if I know.lol...Elysian Fields, special release


Gumby-cr said:


> Which one is that? Never seen the band before.


----------



## GOT14U

I can't wait for the new sticks from him and James Brown later this week! they look delicious


huffer33 said:


> Emilio
> View attachment 248374
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Haven't had it in a while but still one of my favorites, although I'm learning about so many more good ones from you all and this forum.


----------



## GOT14U

that right there is a killer stick!


TX Cigar said:


> Haven't had it in a while but still one of my favorites, although I'm learning about so many more good ones from you all and this forum.


----------



## TX Cigar

@GOT14U - yes I got hooked on these and The King is Dead and still like both but so many good ones out there. Fun to learn and try different things. I've started to make a few purchases but learned (from the forum) to keep it at singles and 5ers for a while to sort through what I like versus really like.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

These are getting really good.


----------



## GOT14U

TX Cigar said:


> @GOT14U - yes I got hooked on these and The King is Dead and still like both but so many good ones out there. Fun to learn and try different things. I've started to make a few purchases but learned (from the forum) to keep it at singles and 5ers for a while to sort through what I like versus really like.


That's a smart thing! Especially if your starting with those sticks....I love them! Maybe it's the bling they got! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anarchy with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## zcziggy

2017 Punch, thanks to @JohnUSA. I'm going to need some sugar with this bad boy


----------



## Razorhog

Another Undercrown Maduro Gran Toro today. No pix but it was a fine smoke. In addition to the chocolate and spice, today I got a distinct fruity vibe like a watermelon rind. Beats me, but it was good!


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## Kidvegas

J21 for Tatuesday









Sent from the garage


----------



## GOT14U

Yes! Damn Noel Rojas can blend! And roll! Schober Shabbos! Lmao

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Yesterday and today. First of both.


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel UHC.....always satisfies.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rabidawise

@LeatherNeck, thanks for turning me on to these as a noob, even though you might've been trying to teach me a lesson! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> hell if I know.lol...Elysian Fields, special release


Its a tribute cigar for one of the UG guys who lost his young daughter. The band shows her likeness and a bear in the fields. I wish I had gotten some.


----------



## greasemonger

DPG Blue. Gotta get more of these soon to squirrel away.


----------



## kacey

AKA Solace for my first of the day.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## csk415

greasemonger said:


> DPG Blue. Gotta get more of these soon to squirrel away.


If you haven't try the DPG black label 1979.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Its a tribute cigar for one of the UG guys who lost his young daughter. The band shows her likeness and a bear in the fields. I wish I had gotten some.


Now your just putting to much out there. I like to let people dream about a stick.....lol....
Next up is a Twinkie!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Happy happy Tuesday


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Now this is right up my alley; courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Thanks, Tyson! 2017 was a very good year, apparently... It's interesting how different each of the years see for this line.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

A few smokes the last few days. Just lit the Intenso with just about 2 years on it. I'm done making all new brake lines for the truck for tonight, time to relax and smoke and bleed it in the morning.



















































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

csk415 said:


> If you haven't try the DPG black label 1979.


Oh thats on my favorites list. I found an ancient box at a B&M early last year


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho/101 with Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Cromag my preferred morning smoke!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Peapaw

Warped Don Reynaldo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning :grin2: Crazy weather here. 50F and windy today and it's supposed to be 80F tomorrow.


----------



## Hickorynut

#warpedwednesday 
Maestro....and a one and a two and a three.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Gotf


----------



## greasemonger

Couple this morning


----------



## ForMud




----------



## kacey

Daughter of the wind









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Been a while since i had one of these, still good


----------



## TX Cigar

Sweet Jane and a cup of coffee.


----------



## disco_potato

A year did not take that pepper away. Yikes!

#WhateverWednesday









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Nomad nutcracker for number 2









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@disco_potato!!! You came back

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just fired up this hog leg for yard work


----------



## huffer33

Afternoon Gents








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> @disco_potato!!! You came back
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Of course. Hibernation season is over and I had a feeling the boys missed me. All kidding aside, trying to set some time aside to light one up but weather just hasn't been cooperating.
It's good to be back and thankfully CAD hasn't crept in yet.


----------



## Dran

BOSSTANK said:


> Just fired up this hog leg for yard work


Dang! That cigar is shadow black!


disco_potato said:


> Of course. Hibernation season is over and I had a feeling the boys missed me. All kidding aside, trying to set some time aside to light one up but weather just hasn't been cooperating.
> It's good to be back and thankfully CAD hasn't crept in yet.


I subverted hibernation by smoking in my car. It does smell slightly like an ashtray, but barely even noticable to my son, who's a very vocal nancy when it comes to smoke smell.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time for this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDH with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## SLOANER

Mb3. Man these are good. Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non
Thank ya sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lot23 courtesy of @cracker1397
With a cup a choc full o nutz









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Whiskey Row









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

TCstr8 said:


> Whiskey Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I had 1 of those last Saturday at our weekly HERF, i am a Diesel fan but that one is exceptional


----------



## Fusion

A visit with AJ for round 2


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Mb3. Man these are good. Courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non
> Thank ya sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Glad to you liked it; they are unreasonably inexpensive and unreasonably decent.


----------



## TCstr8

Fusion said:


> I had 1 of those last Saturday at our weekly HERF, i am a Diesel fan but that one is exceptional


Agree 100%. Love these, especially at the prices you can pick them up for on cbid.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Papas Fritas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Umbagog and my new favorite favorite bourbon! Eagle Rare









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

La Barba, stacking dimes even though the humidity is up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Burn was off on the DAV but still a good stick.

Haven't had a Norteno in awhile.


----------



## greasemonger

Nomad Permanent Vacation. Good smoke...that I should've kept my mitts off of for another few months.


----------



## csk415

Nothing like a good smoke after running to the cellar when the sirens are screening. That time of year folks.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A good strong smoke after life group at a new gastro pub built in my favorite old fire house here in GP. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## msmith1986

BOSSTANK said:


> Just fired up this hog leg for yard work


I believe I have one of those the Noob Hit Squad sent me in that barrage of hits about a year ago. What is your take on it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I got out another young one earlier today. Not as dark as the last one I pulled out, but I believe Chris described the cello as a root beer barrel wrapper, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Don Jorge Dog Walker.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Walked out for my nightly smoke and almost stepped on this guy and I have flip-flops on... if he was a couple more feet forward I wouldn't have seen him as he would have been in the dark on the concrete. Looks poisonous.


----------



## WNYTony

Played lousy but at least the smoke was good


----------



## BOSSTANK

msmith1986 said:


> I believe I have one of those the Noob Hit Squad sent me in that barrage of hits about a year ago. What is your take on it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Was a decent stick, no transitions. I was on the mower sweating my butt off the whole time with it and fighting the wind. Only needed one touchup though. Draw was on the tight side too.


----------



## Cossie

After 5 days at 12 to 14 hrs. a night with a steel elephant under my ass, ( I'm a truck driver) I'm off, chores in the sun, lifted weights and now I'm torching this off with a scotch and watching Sam Fuller's kinda biographical "The Big Red One"

Btw, the Perdomo Small Batch isn't a real trendy cigar. But, great, great flavors and for a "small batch" it lasts a long time and great price









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Had a short break to learn some tunes for an upcoming gig next week and smoked an Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5x50). These box press Oliva G have historically been underfilled wind tunnels for me, both the robusto and the churchill. And pigs must be flying if this is 50 ring gauge (seems smaller). Not complaining - it's a good cheap smoke with good flavors, tons of smoke output, good burn line and about 35 minute smoke time.


----------



## Cossie

tacket said:


> Had a short break to learn some tunes for an upcoming gig next week and smoked an Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5x50). These box press Oliva G have historically been underfilled wind tunnels for me, both the robusto and the churchill. And pigs must be flying if this is 50 ring gauge (seems smaller). Not complaining - it's a good cheap smoke with good flavors, tons of smoke output, good burn line and about 35 minute smoke time.


They can had pretty cheap on Cigarpage

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

BOSSTANK said:


> Walked out for my nightly smoke and almost stepped on this guy and I have flip-flops on... if he was a couple more feet forward I wouldn't have seen him as he would have been in the dark on the concrete. Looks poisonous.


That looks to be a cotton mouth and yes very venomous.


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rabidawise said:


> @LeatherNeck, thanks for turning me on to these as a noob, even though you might've been trying to teach me a lesson!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could help you find a new friend. Another BOTL turned me on to them a while back so I just had to pass it on.


----------



## Kidvegas

UHC









Sent from the garage


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday 
3 buck chuck....RP Edge Unreleased San Andreas with Volcanic Red Panama Boquette









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


> Played lousy but at least the smoke was good


Basically my standard round lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

CFED factory seconds.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Cigar candy.


----------



## msmith1986

Working on the truck smoking babies no ifs ands or maybes. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Long drive today


----------



## Fusion

Monte Espada


----------



## ForMud




----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> Walked out for my nightly smoke and almost stepped on this guy and I have flip-flops on... if he was a couple more feet forward I wouldn't have seen him as he would have been in the dark on the concrete. Looks poisonous.


Shape of the head tells you it's poisonous...It's triangular.... If it's round like it's body, you're good.


----------



## Razorhog

Nortenos are so damn good!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Short Story with a bit of age. Nice natural sweetness and very smooth.


----------



## Razorhog

ForMud said:


> Shape of the head tells you it's poisonous...It's triangular.... If it's round like it's body, you're good.


Looks like some sort of non-poisonous water snake. Flattening its head to look scary.

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Very tasty Blending Sessions this evening!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Special S with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SLOANER

First Hamlet, pretty darn tasty. Event at my local shop. Hamlet is rolling live.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time for this one.


----------



## Kidvegas

THRIFTY THURSDAY

Cain Daytona









Sent from the garage


----------



## Olecharlie

GPC Cachitos, different that what I'm used to but a good smoke from @kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tulse said:


> Cigar candy.
> 
> View attachment 248490







Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

A Diesel at work. 
Nor sure which this is but, it's not bad.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A little Edge action while working a detail for an event downtown tonight.



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CAO Flathead


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> GPC Cachitos, different that what I'm used to but a good smoke from @kacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well glad you found it tolerable.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

@akpreacherplayz hand roll courtesy of my good friend @TexaSmoke









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Crappy day today... needed to try to make it better...










Glass of Woodward bourbon and a fun Foundry cigar from @TotesMcGoats


----------



## csk415




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

csk415 said:


>


Ooooooh, now that looks interesting...


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @TCstr8









And this Minuto on the drive


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ooooooh, now that looks interesting...


It it's half as good as the larger vitolas, it's still box-worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> @akpreacherplayz hand roll courtesy of my good friend @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Any good?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

Leaf by Oscar Maduro Lancero. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

akpreacherplayz said:


> Any good?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I liked it

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> I liked it
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


That's all that matters to me

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Peapaw

Dunhill aged Maduro ROTT.

Might be a while before I buy any more sticks, just spent over 1k on the truck and missed a day of work because of it plus a long weekend. 
My checking account is screaming mercy.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Axx


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## csk415

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ooooooh, now that looks interesting...


It was a good smoke. I was a little worried since I have not had the greatest of luck with any lancero sticks. I pretty convinced they need some time to shine. This one was picked up from another bro and had some time on it already.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

csk415 said:


> It was a good smoke. I was a little worried since I have not had the greatest of luck with any lancero sticks. I pretty convinced they need some time to shine. This one was picked up from another bro and had some time on it already.


It can definitely be a picky and finicky vitola, but I find them to be very fun and worthwhile exercises in patient and controlled smoking. I'm going to have to try one of those out!


----------



## ForMud

I remember these begin better before....It's probably just me....Got a couple more to find out.


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ All My EX's courtesy of @greasemonger :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show

An oldie 2012 one of the oldest sticks I’ve smoked.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tried and true.....DPG Blue....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tulse

Nice cigar. The smaller vitola edges this larger out, though.


----------



## TX Cigar

Whipped cream and a coffee.


----------



## Fusion

Monte White


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

From last night
These are a real good smoke pair well with a good smokey medium peat scotch.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

AF for Friday cigar, and 19 of it's brothers, brought back from Puerto Rico by @Hickorynut









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Have a good weekend folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Lfd TAA 2016. Review said these were on the mild side for lfd but this one is full on. One of the best I've had in quite some time










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## George007

Padrón TAA #89. Great Smoke !


----------



## Madderduro

wasn't too shabby


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chile Head alert. Spicy Pork Rinds.
Jalapeno, Red Pepper, Green Chiles, Coffee background. A slight hint of something that could possibly be interpreted as Pork Rinds.


----------



## mpomario

Closing out the school year and having a favorite. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SilkyJ

Skull & Bones from @kacey with some coffee rum from a local distillery. Not a bad combo


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores

This weather is driving me nuts. Downpours all morning, sauna all afternoon.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Definitely see another box of these in the future!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## [email protected]

Sweet champagne









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

CAO Flathead Steel Horse.


----------



## cromeu1387

Let's get this weekend started! Stay safe guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne

Alec Bradley Magic Toast. An oily, chewy cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva Melanio and Ice water....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a nice oily, creamy, smooth CFed Maduro, courtesy of @cracker1397! Is this a House stick? Thanks Jason!


----------



## greasemonger

Smoke grenade


----------



## S&W

CCA tonite. Happy Friday!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Tatuaje Veocu West Side from 2007ish. Trying to smoke through some of my older stuff lately....


Update super smooth after 12 years. Very good smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Feeling Dapper! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oliva V Lancero, courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Crux Epicure with mucho thanks to @Elizabeth10


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana,


----------



## GOT14U

Not a big LFD fan but they knocked it out the park with these!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Got this little fella in a trade with @TexaSmoke last year. Starting off nice, not sure why I haven't smoked any of these yet, been sitting on them for a year...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oliva V Lancero, courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Nice! That baby has some age to it too. What do you think of it? I dont think rhey loose a whole lot even with over 10 years....


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 after a 5 hour drive. Can't beat it.


----------



## GOT14U

Devil's lingua 

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

Cojuno 2006 & whiskey. Been getting into my tats recently. But a bunch about three years are, they are ready to smoke


But I can't post it because it's an adult image. I even Naired and everything 


Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Cojuno 2006 & whiskey. Been getting into my tats recently. But a bunch about three years are, they are ready to smoke
> 
> But I can't post it because it's an adult image. I even Naired and everything
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Then it never happened! We just don't believe you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> This is a nice oily, creamy, smooth CFed Maduro, courtesy of @cracker1397! Is this a House stick? Thanks Jason!


Naughty list maduro. Very nice smoke indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Possibly my last one tonight! Damn good album also! Pressure drop on you! Damn sin









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Yup, it's my last!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


Oh you got one of those red sissy lala brass knuckles! How is it? European butter and nutmeg?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Yup, it's my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Damn I forgot how good these can be! Sin is so goooooood!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

George007 said:


> Padrón TAA #89. Great Smoke !


Yes that is a great stick right there...


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Oh you got one of those red sissy lala brass knuckles! How is it? European butter and nutmeg?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Lol, you sir know your cigars... :vs_cool: I got a few of them a while back... didn't care for them at first but the one I had tonight was pretty good. I've never got my hands on the original Brass Knuckles so these had to do


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Lol, you sir know your cigars... :vs_cool: I got a few of them a while back... didn't care for them at first but the one I had tonight was pretty good. I've never got my hands on the original Brass Knuckles so these had to do


You need to find some knuckle sammies! Those are the bomb! But who am I fooling....no one will let go of those!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Diesel and coffee. The coffee was good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

LP #9 Toro. Forgot how long these burn sometimes. 2 hours 15 minutes :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Nice! That baby has some age to it too. What do you think of it? I dont think rhey loose a whole lot even with over 10 years....


It was pretty darn tasty, and the burn and draw were simply perfection. Truth be told, I think I prefer this blend in larger vitolas, though.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and green tea with honey!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Then it never happened! We just don't believe you!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Mostly annoyed Tapatalk thinks my #### is only 5x52.


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice cigar









Sent from the garage


----------



## MrCrowley39

Nub Connecticut with a mid morning coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Time to mow, again.
Iron Horse courtesy of @UBC03


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Older London Club Maduro


----------



## Madderduro

some Pennsylvania brewed peanut butter porter paired with a mj12...while I head over to watch the local baseball team lose again


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Sawed-Off Shotgun on this 91deg Saturday afternoon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bv560


----------



## Hickorynut

A very dark Blanco La Familia for a walk with the pooches....might think Mr Blanco uses some coloring.....flavors are very nice tho...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monty White.


----------



## huffer33

Avo 22 30th... Delicious


Westside Threat said:


> Mostly annoyed Tapatalk thinks my #### is only 5x52.


Lol I've had that exact thought many times. my phone gives a different option to post it as an attachment which usually gets around the filter. Turns it sideways









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tfkirk

So far this holiday weekend (Friday & early Saturday):

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto (Dark Natural)
Diesel Hair Of The Dog Rabid Figurado
Deadwood Tobacco Company Sweet Jane Fat Bottom Betty
A.J. Fernandez Rosa de Guadalupe Robusto

Have a safe and happy holiday weekend brothers and sisters.


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne Noir this morning with a cup of Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up. Getting ready to fire up the grill soon.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A couple from this A.M.


----------



## WABOOM

robusto. Complete with the rarely seen non-cuban dimple under the cap.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Installing mud flares on the quad... dang these RP Vintage 1990's are good...


----------



## zcziggy

huffer33 said:


> Avo 22 30th... DeliciousLol I've had that exact thought many times. my phone gives a different option to post it as an attachment which usually gets around the filter. Turns it sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Is that moonshine on the left? :smile2:


----------



## mpomario

A RCCA after wearing myself out this morning. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

Fuma this afternoon while the grandkids swim in the hotel pool


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Getting ready to fire this up. I've heard a lot of great thing, about My Father series, but have never tried one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ 1611 with a cup of Guatemalan,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blackrabbit

El Trovador


----------



## Dran

$2 Nub Cameroon second, paired with an $85 whiskey! #lifegoals!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Yum wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Trying this one out.


----------



## Rondo

You'll enjoy that @Matt_21.


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure if I like this more or less than the pappas fritas. Still dang good.


----------



## huffer33

zcziggy said:


> Is that moonshine on the left? :smile2:


Just water (sadly).


----------



## Travoline

Dran said:


> $2 Nub Cameroon second, paired with an $85 whiskey! #lifegoals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That Jefferson's Ocean is some good stuff, really good stuff. But I am not sure how much the ocean part of making it actually plays into the goodness of it or a marketing ploy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

blackrabbit said:


> El Trovador


Smoking a cigar at Manitou Springs....can't beat that


----------



## WABOOM

.








These are nearly identical to Nica Libre. A little smoother maybe.


----------



## Matt_21

Rondo said:


> You'll enjoy that @Matt_21.


I really did Ron. Not a mind blower by any means but, good consistent flavour, good burn. Went well woth the Tyskie I was drinking.
We had the odd but nice neighbours over for a few drinks in the garage and I just puffed away. Nubbed it without even having to think about it.


----------



## WNYTony

Daddy Mac


----------



## PanzaVerde

The past few days

















The GOF and a RoMa from last night at grad party for a friends son. The pic of the RoMa won't load.

Tonight 








Been awhile since I have had an EZ Saturday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua,


----------



## Travoline

I have thought about it, and this maybe the first Oliva cigar I have ever smoked. It appears I picked a good one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

3rd and final smoke of the day


----------



## mpomario

First late night smoke of summer. Yes 10 has been late for a while now. CHFK BBB. So good. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Feeling like a caveman tonight... RoMa Neanderthal it is.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Westside Threat

Couple today. Singulare is a spicy little number

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## tazdvl

Didn't take a picture because I was on eternal hold with my cable company. We all know what they look like anyway!!

Undercrown maduro in robusto.










Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Gummy Jones

The only gurkha I have in the humi


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rd2


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

@Fusion.....truckload buy? 

Hundreds of choices....Curivari won this morning with Panama Boquette Java









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PTAaron

Last night...









Had a couple of friends over that fired one up too... a Crazy Alice and some huge thing from Acid


----------



## Gumby-cr

Overcast today so it looks like it's an indoor smoking day :grin2:Crux Limitada IPCPR 2018. Graham crackers,cinnamon,leather. Pretty tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Some Nub action this morning with my morning go to Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back from an enjoyable cruise out of Long Beach Packed My sticks fist.










Several during our cruise.
































































26 cigars later.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back home. Bummer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> @*Fusion*.....truckload buy?
> 
> Hundreds of choices....Curivari won this morning with Panama Boquette Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


#HellYea :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel and a root beer.


----------



## Kidvegas

Couldn't of asked for a better day to enjoy some stogies even if I'm hanging in the garage cause that dang sun is brutal lol









Sent from the garage


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

From day 1 in las Vegas. Smoking at the Davidoff cigar bar north end of the strip.
Cigar 1 walking down the strip RP Jr Sumatra. I enjoy this little gem and yesterday it was even better. It provided a nice little bubble around the wife and I. Some snide remarks by anti smoking douches. talking loud enough to be heard but not loud enough that I a person would reasonably be offended.
I get tastes of espresso tobacco leather and black pepper.
My wife smells: dirty diapers, tobacco, and earth.
Cigar 2 at the Davidoff cigar bar. ROTT a kyle gellis drop club Absurd, very tasty on occasion with 2-3 months rest these will be fantastic.
Cigar 3 at DCB. Is unmentionable but poor construction and no flavors had it out in short order.
Cigar 4 was a Placentia also flat























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Curiosity got the better of me :grin2:Lucille maduro. Reminded me of a milder version of the last Brass Knuckle release. Easy enough to unwind that metal band too without damaging the cigar. There good but the other 4 are taking a nap for awhile. I can see these being even better in the future.


----------



## mpomario

Leche de Mama Maduro after painting. Wife came back a little early from the casino so she helped. Thank God. Getting too old for this manual labor shit. Pretty good smoke though. The CFed sticks I have been getting in the COTM have been hit or miss so far. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa with one gorgeous mottled wrapper.








it does not suck that I have a couple more of these en route


----------



## TCstr8

LGC Tres Puros Nicaraguan

Won the 3 piece box set at local joint a couple months ago. Pretty cool piece of work. (Stock image since I emptied the boxes into wineador)
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

F55


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Kidvegas

First go at this thanks to the generosity of one of PUFF's best @WNYTony. It's damn good thanks for the opportunity Brother!









Sent from the garage


----------



## huffer33

Black courtesy of @Scotchpig









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Scotchpig

Patina Robusto. Surprising for a Connie


----------



## haegejc

SD Cedrus. Great smoke with a bit of time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

This will do!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Punch Rare Corojo Pita. 
I always buy fivers when they go on sale. They never disappoint.


----------



## Rusty Nail

San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## Dran

Tasty connie









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ez 6 from the balcony of my new hotel room. Vegas is nice, when they ya smoke on the balcony.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Let me walk in beauty and make my eyes 
ever behold the red and purple sunset. 
Make my hands respect the things you have made, 
my ears sharp to hear your voice. 
I seek strength not to be superior to my brothers, 
but to be able to fight my greatest enemy, myself. 
-Chief Yellow Hawk


----------



## greasemonger

101


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Ez 6 from the balcony of my new hotel room. Vegas is nice, when they ya smoke on the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ugh, that just makes me want to go back...

Hope you're having a good time!


----------



## lex61

kacey said:


> Ez 6 from the balcony of my new hotel room. Vegas is nice, when they ya smoke on the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Turn that EZ 6 into a hard six!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 26


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ugh, that just makes me want to go back...
> 
> Hope you're having a good time!


Having a great time. Opium tonight Absinthe tomorrow night. In room couples massage tomorrow. Walking 5+ miles a day, eating good food. People watching, is great entertainment.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## tazdvl

Memorializing those who fought and died with several veterans. Remembering the sacrifice of those who fought and died and gave me the freedom to eat, drink, smoke, and live my life free of oppression and tyrrany.










Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## ScottyB

After dinner smoke on my buddies patio near Savannah. 105 degrees today.


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> Cfed Hot Cocoa with one gorgeous mottled wrapper.
> 
> View attachment 248790
> 
> 
> it does not suck that I have a couple more of these en route


I love when the wrappers look like that. Usually tasty too.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## greasemonger

Rorschach nightcap after prepping for tomorrow morning's herf......


----------



## WNYTony

Today's lineup. That Senorial Maduro was great @Humphrey's Ghost thank you sir


----------



## Travoline

Not sure which lineup this cigar is, but it's a good one. I have been liking the smaller ring gauge cigars here lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde




----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


>


Oh yeah...Fable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Oh yeah...Fable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick. This one is burning so slow and I am enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

I don't always wake up at 3:30am craving a cigar
But when I do, I like to smoke a Padron 1926 #90 with a big glass of homemade sweet tea.










Woke up craving this cigar haha... my #1 stick, this one or a Davidoff Special R.


----------



## greasemonger

G'mornin


----------



## S&W

A couple from yesterday...


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents









Sent from the garage


----------



## SilkyJ

One of my favorites







I think I bought a sampler from @Humphrey's Ghost just because this was in it lol.


----------



## GOT14U

Last night

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A lopsided roll lead to a very wonky burn on this one, but oh well.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Hickorynut

Nomad Switchblade courtesy of @Gumby-cr with @greasemonger on the back porch. Made my day!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Round two


----------



## SLOANER

Ez FHK and a few episodes of the Pacific.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

From late last night.... I might have a new girlfriend and her name is Anastasia.










And to start my Memorial Day, Mi Querida.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Great band and smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Nomad Switchblade courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with @*greasemonger* on the back porch. Made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Wait...I don't remember giving you that :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Ramon Allones, usually a good cigar but AJ made this into a great cigar, thank you @WNYTony


----------



## SilkyJ

A little flavor bomb from @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nica Overrun Habano with about 6 months on it after doing the yard. Wife ran the mower and I had to do the trimming and edging.


----------



## TCstr8

Honduran today. So far, prefer the Nicaraguan from yesterday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Nomad Switchblade courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with @*greasemonger* on the back porch. Made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Next time ya gotta come to my house so we can raid my boxes lol.


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas, always good to the nub!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Next time ya gotta come to my house so we can raid my boxes lol.


Deal......>


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

Rum punch and Saka, courtesy of @Spencer480!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dran said:


> Rum punch and Saka, courtesy of @Spencer480!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Rum Punch, I don't drink that much but that sounds good. Hawaiian Punch and what's a good mixing Rum?


----------



## TX Cigar

Sobremesa at a nice cigar lounge I stumbled upon waiting for a flight out of Love Field in Dallas.


----------



## Dran

BOSSTANK said:


> Rum Punch, I don't drink that much but that sounds good. Hawaiian Punch and what's a good mixing Rum?


I used the fruit punch powder mix and 3 year havana club! In my book, all rums are mixers!! Unless you got a good dark aged rum.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Padron 2000 Maduro with a not so perfect wrapper, still smoking great


----------



## SLOANER

CH Juarez while the fire gets burning on the pit.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Dran said:


> Rum punch and Saka, courtesy of @Spencer480!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


What did you think.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## SLOANER

CH Juarez while the fire gets burning on the pit.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

James Brown turned a good cigar into a Great cigar. A merger with Emilio was a win win for both!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My Father La Antiguedad, I got this in my Texas Cigar Festival swag bag. First one of these and really enjoying it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

FyR.


----------



## huffer33

Happy Memorial Day and thanks to all that have served









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2 and 3
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Lirio Rojo


----------



## cromeu1387

#merica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Like smoking a flourless chocolate cake. In 6 months this will be great










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Kidvegas

La Mission









Sent from the garage


----------



## Dran

#2 a gift from @Stinky









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Beautiful day today, nice and quiet.


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Great stick. This one is burning so slow and I am enjoying the heck out of it.


One of my favorite CBL sticks.

Earlier today. Great smoke. Hard to choose between the Maduro and natural though. @BobP. Great minds?









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> Sobremesa at a nice cigar lounge I stumbled upon waiting for a flight out of Love Field in Dallas.


Blue smoke?

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## restomod

Never had before, says from Drew Estate and has 2013 on the band. It's really good.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Heisenberg. Band fell off earlier. Cooking some beef and chicken fajitas. Trying out a new marinade for the beef


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima not startin a museum....CAO Sopranos with some serious age courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta

Nothing to compare it too, it's a first for me. It is toasty chocolate and a muted leather....going great with sweet tea...this is smoking like a cigar that wanted some long humi time.

Thanks Deuce this is special.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wildman9907

Still my favorite My father stick so far









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Beating the heat today at South Mountains State Park in NC. Smoking a Mac Cafe Court and cooling my feet in the creek after some hiking. 

I could tag a certain Mod with an aversion to foot pics. But I'm not a mean person...


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Like smoking a flourless chocolate cake. In 6 months this will be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Man those are already great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> James Brown turned a good cigar into a Great cigar. A merger with Emilio was a win win for both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do good together. The Cavatina is both of them and a really good stick. Good to know this new one is good also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> They do good together. The Cavatina is both of them and a really good stick. Good to know this new one is good also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was ROTT, it will be very good with some rest. I will check out the Cavatina.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

OK gents...


Rocky Patel Decade
6.5 x 52
Smoke time: 110 minutes
Stogie Rate score: 89.9


This stick was aged almost 4 years. I'm not a fan of Rocky Patel due to too many past disappointments, but this smoke was nice. I punched it and revealed what looked like a tunnel but the cold draw was firm so OK...The wrapper had two blemishes but other than that it looked great. The ash fell within two inches so to me (someone who keeps the ash on as long as possible) this seemed a slight drawback construction-wise since you can get better ash from many other smokes (I like a nice ash...). Flavor was consistent and to me, even though this is subjective, I tasted cherry. Not a lot, but that's all my brain went back to...but in a good way. The burn was a bit wonky for the entire smoke (back to construction). AND...that "tunnel" I saw when I punched it opened up in the second 3rd...felt like I was smoking through a straw for a while. It did close in the third 3rd.

I will say this...after the second 3rd the bands pulled off cleanly and easily. I've been noticing that is not the case in a lot of cigars lately (looking at you Casa Fernandez and Padron). I hate battling bands...
Overall, for an RP, I liked the flavors and the smoke/smoke output, and I really enjoyed it. This stick was a freebie at the last Cigarnival so I don't know if the age helped it or if it is that much better than the other RP's I've had. Would I smoke another that's almost 4 years old? Absolutely! Would I pay the price in money and space to age one 4 years to smoke again? Meeeeh, no...


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice review brother


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> Ima not startin a museum....CAO Sopranos with some serious age courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*
> 
> Nothing to compare it too, it's a first for me. It is toasty chocolate and a muted leather....going great with sweet tea...this is smoking like a cigar that wanted some long humi time.
> 
> Thanks Deuce this is special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The Sopranos were one of my favorite smokes when they came out so I stocked up on em. Still have a nice little stash and yes they smoke great now. They new stripped version cant hold its jock IMHO. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Double Shock,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

In remembrance of:

MSG Michael Hiester, my first Platoon Sergeant, killed by a leftover Russian land mine in Afghanistan in 2005. You gave me the inspiration for what a good leader should be. You will be missed, always.

CPT Todd Fiscus, my first Troop Commander, killed by a leftover Russian land mine in Afghanistan in 2005. You were calm, patient, and reliable; I couldn't have asked for more in a CO.

SGT Joseph Ford, fellow platoon member, killed in a vehicle rollover in Iraq in 2008. You were always jovial, full of happiness, humor, and life. You joined us voluntarily from our HQ unit because you wanted to really contribute to the mission, and you did.

To you who came before, to all of those that died, and all of those that I did not know, but fell on the battlefield, you have my gratitude and love.

Until Valhalla, brothers.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Delicias, sweatin it out on the porch


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing the day off with one of my favorites. Too bad I am all out now


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Padilla edicion especial "obsidian" 2006 



These were not out long and I dont think they released them in a very large capacity...


----------



## mpomario

A cherry Velvet Rat bombed to me a year ago on my birthday. Today was a good day. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## vroom_vroom

A special one today! Got a friend back into smoking after a very long hiatus and set him up with a coolador, bovida and some sticks. He gave me this guy for getting him back in the game.

Pardon 1926









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

The Tabernacle. Love the flavors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Flying Pig ~ with a baby hawk stuck on an island.





































I went a rescued him... him and his brother were attempting to leave the nest today. This one landed in the water and got stuck on an island. He still couldn't fly yet. The other one is chilling on a branch way up high.


----------



## TX Cigar

@NPomario - yes indeed. Blue Smoke is where I was.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Having my last Bishops Blend now...


----------



## kacey

Perdomo 2 from a trade on this fora









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A little guy on the ride home










Tonight a Farce connie with thanks to @Westside Threat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

After dinner smoke last night - always good.


----------



## huffer33

Morning gentlemen









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## the camaro show

Draws a bit tight but I think I’m gonna buy more warped sticks


----------



## Tulse

Defies it's price point.


----------



## greasemonger

JNV Maduro


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> @NPomario - yes indeed. Blue Smoke is where I was.


They have a great selection. Always have to scope their back humidor. TAA store too I think.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

After a good check up and before I get new tires for my wife's car. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ForMud

Kinda light for my taste, but good all the same....


----------



## Fusion

First time with a Duran, not bad at all, from a grab bag a while ago


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3 Churchill.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Besides Connecticut wrappers Sumatra are my least favorite wrapper leaf. They just don't fit into my wheelhouse I guess. This Four Kicks though is enjoyable though which has a Sumatra wrapper :grin2:


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


>


That's pretty awesome... Looks like you made a friend.

Smoking an Irish car bomb









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


>


Did you decide to become the foster to the hawk? 
name him BOSSHAWK and teach him how to hunt and smoke cigars like a BOSS!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ren Huggins said:


> Did you decide to become the foster to the hawk?
> name him BOSSHAWK and teach him how to hunt and smoke cigars like a BOSS!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Lol... his moms in the tree close to my porch calling to him but he won't go...


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


> Lol... his moms in the tree close to my porch calling to him but he won't go...


Probably been dying for a cigar since he hatched and isn't leaving till he gets one from you. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Get a Gurkha out and watch him fly away quickly


----------



## BOSSTANK

His mom just brought a huge dead bayou rat to her babies still in the tree, they ate some then dropped it. I went and got a long pole and he hopped on it and then I took him to the dead rat under the tree... he swooped down and attacked it and is now eating it.. mom is watching.... dude was hungry


----------



## blackrabbit

Smooth and chocolatey.


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> His mom just brought a huge dead bayou rat to her babies still in the tree, they ate some then dropped it. I went and got a long pole and he hopped on it and then I took him to the dead rat under the tree... he swooped down and attacked it and is now eating it.. mom is watching.... dude was hungry


You better keep an eye on your cats.......


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered what people use cassette decks in their car for these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> You better keep an eye on your cats.......


They stay inside... but yeah they would be desert haha


----------



## UBC03

BOSSTANK said:


> They stay inside... but yeah they would be desert haha


My buddy's mom's chihuahua got snatched up by a redtail.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Reloba Mexico with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Razorhog

A staple.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## [email protected]

Good with age!!!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Tuesday


----------



## haegejc

Crux Epicure Short Salamon LE. From the Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

The bands speak for themselves...


----------



## GOT14U

Thx to @greasemonger for this one....man I forget how good these are! The cigar not the tri-tip....time to turn the grill down and let it cook slow and low now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw13

After not smoking any cigars this winter getting back into it this spring with a cigar @Stinky sent my way last fall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Let's give this a try


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## Peapaw

Note to self:

Read the full description of a cigar even if it is a good deal.

CAO Flavours Moontrance.
didn't pay attention to it being flavored, strong taste of chocolate on the cold draw and a little as I'm smoking it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb by Underground Cigar Co.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Catacomb by Underground Cigar Co.
> 
> View attachment 249022


Is that your first? If how'd you like it

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

It’s my second. 
Not sorry I got a couple handfuls on your recommendation.


----------



## Calidecks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro. Good so far.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> It's my second.
> 
> Not sorry I got a couple handfuls on your recommendation.


I think they are getting better and better. I'm thinking their sweet spot will be a year. They're Nocturnes were great after a year! Seems to be a close cousin of them.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## crown

My first time with a V Maduro. It won't be my last!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Busting out one from my Christmas box. MFGO. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## csk415




----------



## GunnyJ

OK gents...

Plasencia, Reserva 1898
Robusto, 4.75 x 52
Smoke time: 80 minutes
Stogie Rate score: 90.2

I acquired this stick as a CI CigarFest 2016 sampler (read "leftover") and out of mild apprehension I left it in the humidor. What a surprise! The wrapper had what I would consider one blemish. The burn was consistent and the burn line fairly solid throughout (unlike the RP Decade from yesterday). In my opinion this was a medium smoke all the way around and the flavor was a consistent toast. The wrapper had noticeable veins, but that didn't interfere with the smoking experience. The wrapper was also smooth to the touch. And the band came off without a fight. I ashed this stick three times and not once did the ash look like it was going to fall off in my lap (unlike the RP Decade from yesterday). Overall, I enjoyed this cigar while sitting on the deck with a beer.


----------



## SilkyJ

51th on my wife's 40st birthday while grilling her a steak


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## WNYTony

Tat Tuesday !


----------



## SilkyJ

I didn't even realize it was Tuesday when I lit this thing up but just for future reference I thought it tasted great but the wife said that it was one of the few cigars I've had that smelled unbearable to her.






and of course it's the one I picked to smoke on her birthday


----------



## tacket

Quick middle of the night smoke out on the deck. And yes, I still have my Xmas lights up.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

Yesterday's Tatuesday Goodness









Sent from the garage


----------



## Hickorynut

I mighta bought this box blind because it was MF and 4 years old....sure glad I did...

La Antiguedad and Iron Bean Thor...ahhhh....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

tacket said:


> Quick middle of the night smoke out on the deck. And yes, I still have my Xmas lights up.


Atta Boy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

tacket said:


> Quick middle of the night smoke out on the deck. And yes, I still have my Xmas lights up.


Are you my son in law?


----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog earlier and an O churchill now


----------



## huffer33

Lirio Rojo for Wednesday. I'm supposed to be working on the car but they sent the wrong part so I get to do some plinking and go for a motorcycle ride.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

Nub Dub for breakfast.


----------



## LeatherNeck

It's been a while so here ya go.... 
And yes, that is a rocks glass with some Crown XO in it. I work nights so don't judge!


----------



## Tulse

I'm probably getting green apples because of the band, but who cares. Placebo bliss on the porch.


----------



## Fusion

Ima following @Hickorynut today:smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

Tulse said:


> I'm probably getting green apples because of the band, but who cares. Placebo bliss on the porch.
> 
> View attachment 249068


Man this years release looks GoooooooD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Enjoyed this BH Connecticut this morning. A nice surprise. Put this with some of the best Connie's I've tried. Thanks to @kacey. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

#77


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

A green label.


----------



## mpomario

Still improving. Very good CHFKM waiting for the storm. Texas springs are nerve wrecking at times.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

tacket said:


> Quick middle of the night smoke out on the deck. And yes, I still have my Xmas lights up.


One of my neighbors still has a tree up in the window and turns the lights on.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blending Sessions this afternoon.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I found some peppers out back in the garden :grin2: First one for me. The wrapper smells desert like but I'm sure I'm about to be blasted with pepper and spice which will be fine by me.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## crown

Mexican Hot Chocolate with construction issues. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alpha Dawg courtesy of @Ckc123 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

San Andreas to start, on to a CFT....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Always delightful!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Last minute smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Warped La Colmena. Thought it had a bad draw, then noticed the closed foot just before poking it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

TX Cigar said:


> First time with this one.


What is that?


----------



## Hickorynut

Tonight.....Romatherapy required.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these Governors are good! No rest needed!








Look at that curly Q









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@LeatherNeck - its a Balmoral Anejo XO. Pretty good. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Fusion

Round 2


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Damn these Governors are good! No rest needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that curly Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good I tried to find those and had no luck. You have a link?


----------



## greasemonger

Steampunk Maduro.


----------



## GOT14U

I got yeah bud


Olecharlie said:


> Looks good I tried to find those and had no luck. You have a link?


----------



## PanzaVerde

From the contest @cracker1397 put on. Thanks again bud


----------



## tazdvl

Peapaw said:


> One of my neighbors still has a tree up in the window and turns the lights on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


One more month and he won't be late taking down his Christmas tree, he'll be early putting it up!

My wife finally took down my fake mistletoe from last Christmas.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> One more month and he won't be late taking down his Christmas tree, he'll be early putting it up!
> 
> My wife finally took down my fake mistletoe from last Christmas.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


You have one too? :smile2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Regius for round 2


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

MB3 while I finish grand tour with a rum and Vanilla Coke.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Westside Threat

Bee's knees Beli LTD and a seriously strong rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Cossie

kacey said:


> Well glad you found it tolerable.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


HA HA!!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Why oh why ! Damn good stick after a year and a half!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

How strong???? that must be the Bee's knee!


Westside Threat said:


> Bee's knees Beli LTD and a seriously strong rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> How strong???? that must be the Bee's knee!


132.8 proof. Jamaican rum aged in peaty scotch barrels. Cant say its my favorite but Jamaican rum isnt my favorite in general.


----------



## kacey

For my afternoon walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

C Fed Collective courtesy of @kacey and what an excellent smoke it was ! Thank you my friend










Corto after golf league


----------



## GOT14U

go to bed...for godsakes it has to be passed 12 in your neck of the woods!


WNYTony said:


> C Fed Collective courtesy of @*kacey* and what an excellent smoke it was ! Thank you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corto after golf league


----------



## tacket

Hickorynut said:


> Atta Boy!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...





UBC03 said:


> Are you my son in law?





Peapaw said:


> One of my neighbors still has a tree up in the window and turns the lights on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Ok ok, let me rephrase -- I've taken to setting up my Xmas lights much earlier than everyone else. Or let's just call them smoking deck mood lights. Or I just hate putting them up in the first place, so why take them down.


----------



## Cossie

La Paulina Black label...two words describe this....F*×#ing pleasant!








Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

Congrats


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Scotchpig said:


> Congrats


Thanks!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Congratulations on the birth of your son.

Celebrating for you with an early morning Tat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros and Sumatra,


----------



## Mark in wi

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 usingtelepathy


Congrats!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Congrats on the birth of your son! I have 3 and each time was special. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ren Huggins

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!


Congrats brother!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Mode 5









Sent from the garage


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron 1926 Maduro No.90 while I make gather some clay >


----------



## huffer33

Last one of these. Quite nice and still has plenty of oomph after a dozen Years.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Quite taste RC Intemperance while waiting for a service tech










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SD Firethorn


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mbombay corojo oscuro ~


----------



## Fusion

Congrats @akpreacherplayz


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats AK Preacher - best feeling in the world.


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> C Fed Collective courtesy of @*kacey* and what an excellent smoke it was ! Thank you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corto after golf league


your welcome. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## kacey

for today's meetings.
PG Symphony 20
good smoke I will have to get me some more.


----------



## huffer33

Sobremesa









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks for all the congratulations fellas!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations fellas!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Wow, somehow I missed that. Big congratulations Brother!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wow, somehow I missed that. Big congratulations Brother!




Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## BOSSTANK

AF Short Story ~ rott


----------



## SilkyJ

Congrats @akpreacherplayz


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cleaver 2
Give credit where it's due.
I had high hopes for this and it doesn't disappoint.
Too many flavors to list. Constant transitions. Strong, full, meaty flavors. Even some "southern" floral notes in the middle third.
Picking up a strong, musty aged tobacco/sour dough flavor on my lips directly from the head.
This is old school EZ and well worth what they charged for it. One of the best cigars I've smoked this year.
Wish I had two boxes.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cleaver 2
> Give credit where it's due.
> I had high hopes for this and it doesn't disappoint.
> Too many flavors to list. Constant transitions. Strong, full, meaty flavors. Even some "southern" floral notes in the middle third.
> Picking up a strong, musty aged tobacco/sour dough flavor on my lips directly from the head.
> This is old school EZ and well worth what they charged for it. One of the best cigars I've smoked this year.
> Wish I had two boxes.


That makes me glad I grabbed 10 pack of these


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @Peapaw, my first archetype, thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

First AVO! Liking this one!!










Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Guatemalan,


----------



## TX Cigar

Tabernacle. Becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## blackrabbit

Aquitaine knuckle dragger.


----------



## LeatherNeck

TX Cigar said:


> @LeatherNeck - its a Balmoral Anejo XO. Pretty good. I'm enjoying it.


Ya know whats funny, yet creepy at the same time? An ad for the Dueto just popped up while I was on another site...and I haven't even looked them up yet! So yeah, time to put my tinfoil hat on. :tinfoil3:


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Big Congratulations Preacher! I'm sure you will raise him well. Nice celebration smoke!


----------



## LeatherNeck

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Alright Preach! Fantastic news, but err...isn't it tradition for there to be a passing out of cigars by the proud daddy? LMAO, are these the ones you'll be passing out to everyone here?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Jaime Garcia and this UFB, which I think is a Dobson Fly that starts its life as a Hellgramitte in the river...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations fellas!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Add mine to the pile....good on you Brother!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Padron 1926 Maduro No.90 while I make gather some clay >


What are you gonna do? Clone Poky cuz' you wore him slick out?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> What are you gonna do? Clone Poky cuz' you wore him slick out?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm putting the Blockheads to work for a few bunker busters :wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

A few from the last couple days, and a Smithdale maduro today in another tornado warning and rain on the way home for #ThriftyThursday





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cleaver 2
> 
> Give credit where it's due.
> 
> I had high hopes for this and it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Too many flavors to list. Constant transitions. Strong, full, meaty flavors. Even some "southern" floral notes in the middle third.
> 
> Picking up a strong, musty aged tobacco/sour dough flavor on my lips directly from the head.
> 
> This is old school EZ and well worth what they charged for it. One of the best cigars I've smoked this year.
> 
> Wish I had two boxes.


That's good to know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> go to bed...for godsakes it has to be passed 12 in your neck of the woods!


Tony must get a good, strong 3 hours of sleep every night.


----------



## Olecharlie

Always a good smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Never tried either. First world problem?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sobremesa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Thrifty tonight, and a cocolate cake this morning, which I didn't hate. Was good early with iced coffee and monster java.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Four months in and these have finally started blossoming; amazing what a difference a month can make. With only three months rest these were too tight, lacking flavor and too harsh, but now they're delicious, and good draw. Larger RG just takes more time, I suppose... Patience is a good thing.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Fusion

This big fella for round 2, should last me until bedtime


----------



## Peapaw

Calidecks said:


> Never tried either. First world problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Flathead (after they've rested a few months) other members here don't care for them. So it's just a matter of your preference.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

A home roll from a MAW some time age. @Fusion I consign this one to it's natural ending.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

kacey said:


> A home roll from a MAW some time age. @*Fusion* I consign this one to it's natural ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hope it was worth the wait


----------



## Westside Threat

Fogata & whiskey.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Crux Limitada


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Fusion said:


> Hope it was worth the wait


Definitely. Happy to smoke that again.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> This big fella for round 2, should last me until bedtime


That is a big fella. Hey I got #60k, do I win anything? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I like the Flathead (after they've rested a few months) other members here don't care for them. So it's just a matter of your preference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I like to 4.5"-5.5" flathead, the 660 isn't as good IMO. But Oliva V for the win anytime.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Woohoo, celebrating the birth of my son tonight with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Best wishes to your family

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

AJ New World. Always a go to. Also, I lit it with a new Vertigo torch I just picked up.

Very powerful lighter for its size. Lifetime warranty and all for 15 bucks, if anyone is looking for one









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

WNYTony said:


> Crux Limitada


I have enjoyed every Crux cigar I have had!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Starting my Friday off with a fantastic Norteno with only 8 months hibernation!! Wish I had gotten several boxes of these when they went on sale!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Starting my Friday off with a fantastic Norteno with only 8 months hibernation!! Wish I had gotten several boxes of these when they went on sale!


You can pick up 25-count boxes of corona gordas on CBid for right at/under $100... >


----------



## Peapaw

In the bullpen for a little later AB Tempus Natural from @ScottyB 
Why does AB get to keep Natural in the name but DE had to change it to Larutan?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EPM coffee smoke before deep cleaning at the casa.


----------



## Hickorynut

#FuenteFriday brought to you by the letter G

Grateful
Golly Gee this is Great @Gumby-cr

A Fuente Reserva Xtra Viejo Anejo....this ******* be in high cotton...thanks Adam!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tulse

Pretty nice smoke.


----------



## Dran

And another 1st, C&A this time!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Always rock solid.....


----------



## Edgy85

Enjoying this one in the attic. Weather is horrendous.
Hope everyone has a good upcoming weekend!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday at my local B&M. Rosado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SilkyJ

La Palina Black Label from @kacey


----------



## haegejc

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> You can pick up 25-count boxes of corona gordas on CBid for right at/under $100... >


ENABLER!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting today with this Gem


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Reserve ~ Cubra Maduro

Tasty stick, I need to get more of these. Love the sourness...


----------



## disco_potato

Grass is cut aaaaand it's past noon. This calls for a cigar and a brewski!

Crux Ninfa natural...mmm mmm good.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday. 
La Duena. Had a lot of tight draws on these but when they are good they are good. 








CFed boutique seconds. Very good smoke. TBINKWTI. 







JDNS. These are hitting their stride at almost a year. 








CHJHWL. I thought I tasted chocolate pudding. 








Cain SL. Finishing the NBA game. Courtesy of @Rabidawise
Today 
Tatuaje Cabaiguan. Very good, very well rested morning stick. Courtesy of @WNTony. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> ENABLER!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll own that title proudly, hahaha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> #FuenteFriday brought to you by the letter G
> 
> Grateful
> Golly Gee this is Great @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> A Fuente Reserva Xtra Viejo Anejo....this ******* be in high cotton...thanks Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Glad you enjoyed the Shark :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia for Davidoff Exclusive. Round two at Davidoff Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Special day, special Cigar.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Crux Limitada Redline :grin2:


----------



## S&W

Undercrown Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar

Yard work completed. Enjoying a Diesel.


----------



## SilkyJ

Fire Cracker Friday courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Madderduro

a few from this week


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Prf5415

First FLD La Nox about a third in, very impressive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

CFed Hot Cocoa, courtesy of @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

My Father “Le Bijou”.


----------



## Hickorynut

Original CFED Steampunk









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Today while out mowing, 93F and humid as heck...


----------



## ScottyB

TLD on one of my last nights in GA.


----------



## Olecharlie

Need this after a hard week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo New York Edition. Perfect burn and taste flavors. Will add several more to the stash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Big day tomorrow. Hopefully this will get me where I need to be!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I like big butts I cannot lie!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

An early 2000s era Perdomo, thanks to the incredibly aged stash belonging to @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ckc123

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Omg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

BOSSTANK said:


> Having my last Bishops Blend now...


 that can be fixed. pm sent for census reasons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Last night's Black Works SR followed by tonight's Black Label Lawless
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

These are really starting to get guuuud!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> An early 2000s era Perdomo, thanks to the incredibly aged stash belonging to @*Deuce Da Masta*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


So what did you think? I havent had one in a while I'm curious to how they're smoking now. Btw does that cigar not fit the description of "box pressed" more so then any other cigar? Its like squared lol


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> So what did you think? I havent had one in a while I'm curious to how they're smoking now. Btw does that cigar not fit the description of "box pressed" more so then any other cigar? Its like squared lol


Having never had one back in the day, it's difficult to draw comparison. It was yummy and smooth, but I have a feeling it might have lost some kick over the years; very good, though. Beyond box pressed, even to this day; solidly square pressed to a degree I don't know how they achieved, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Wildman9907 said:


> that can be fixed. pm sent for census reasons
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Just an FYI, I got a tank and it returns fire... >


----------



## mpomario

Earlier. Laranja courtesy of my buddy Angel from way back. 








Now. Casa Fernandez aganorsa Leaf. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Simply Irresistible ~


----------



## Cossie

Finally tried the Perdomo lot 23 Maduro. I'm impressed.

Acompanied by Old Monk 7 year old dark rum...very illuminating.

Drank it neat. Very tasty
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Finally tried the Perdomo lot 23 Maduro. I'm impressed.
> 
> Acompanied by Old Monk 7 year old dark rum...very illuminating.
> 
> Drank it neat. Very tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thats sipping rum, neat or an ice cube always good with a cigar! Those lot23 are very nice especially for the price.


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> Thats sipping rum, neat or an ice cube always good with a cigar! Those lot23 are very nice especially for the price.


Too true Deacon Charlie. I got the idea from you!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Little local event tonight


----------



## haegejc

Good morning Puffers. Early morning smoke. Hit and Run.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Need this after a hard week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good, I will have to add some of those to my next order. My wife thanks you in advance.


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> That looks really good, I will have to add some of those to my next order. My wife thanks you in advance.


Well you know we are marriage friendly and love educating the wife's. She would probably be happier if you buy a box, just look at the money you would save with a box discount! Lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Well you know we are marriage friendly and love educating the wife's. She would probably be happier if you buy a box, just look at the money you would save with a box discount! Lol


She's educated, too educated. She has this theory, whatever I spend, she can spend equally on her stuff. There is only one issue, I am the only one spending.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Sumatra,


----------



## Dran

MFLGO!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic Charlie morning eh?
Hope you're doing well brother.



BobP said:


> She's educated, too educated. She has this theory, whatever I spend, she can spend equally on her stuff. There is only one issue, I am the only one spending.


Uh-oh. She must be saving it all up for something big.


----------



## Matt_21

La Palina Classic Natural on this cool grey morning. Just enough breeze to keep skitters away.

I cut this one months ago and the draw was plugged. Actually plugged. Like 9.9/10
So I've been waiting on it. Its about a 7 today so I'm puffing away. Used the Modus but the wrapper was cracking around the head already so, I'll live woth a tight-ish draw.


----------



## GOT14U

Playing mechanic today!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

A much loved MB 3 this morning









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Ended up ditching the La Palina. We just couldn't work together.
Lit up this Graycliff Red and Gold. Its more along my tastes anyway.


----------



## Edgy85

Las mereas courtesy of @kacey managed to keep it resting for a few months and I'm loving it so far. Very nice! And my fave size so it's all good!
Cheers again brother!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Back in the US enjoying this for breakfast.


----------



## mpomario

A nice RP this morning courtesy of @Rabidawise from the Christmas exchange. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Guess I have a new smoking buddy...


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> A nice RP this morning courtesy of @Rabidawise from the Christmas exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


What do you think of that one Mario?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Getting one in between grass cuts









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

hard to go wrong with a padron


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Guess I have a new smoking buddy...


Maybe you need to try your hand in falconry ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Taking a break from the poker table.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this one from, @GOT14U; a while back. I had never tried it before, and I must say I really enjoyed it. Really good! Now I want to try the other Crowned Heads kicks varieties.


----------



## Edgy85

haegejc said:


> Taking a break from the poker table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awwwww man! I dream of the day I'm able to enjoy a cigar in a casino haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Edgy85 said:


> Awwwww man! I dream of the day I'm able to enjoy a cigar in a casino haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have been to several that did not allow pipes or cigars!! We left!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking a very well aged OpusX to celebrate dad's 63rd birthday. There's another here for him but, he's on the fence. Seems he's deciding if he's going to quit smoking.
Perfect day to bring a well aged Opus for him haha:vs_laugh:


----------



## Edgy85

I don't like these.
Taste cheap and a bit nasty. 
Tried a few now out the box...not for me. 
Maybe a rest for a while will help then out.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

haegejc said:


> I have been to several that did not allow pipes or cigars!! We left!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn't fair well on this side of the pond. They are even talking about banning smoking in public...welcome to George Orwells 1984.
Hope they have at least one casino in cancun that allows smoking when I head over, anyone know if there is?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> Maybe you need to try your hand in falconry ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Second of the day! Compliments of @Spencer480 and his contest!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Deliverance and Kona,


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> What do you think of that one Mario?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it. Good morning smoke. The Decade, 1990, Sungrown Maduro, and the Edge line are pretty much the only RP I really enjoy. 
Like I said. Smoking currently. You? 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Deliverance and Kona,
> 
> View attachment 249400


God those are good! Wish I had bought more of that size!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Ribs and chicken on. Enjoying this one.


----------



## Rusty Nail

The Oliva was from last night, the Brickhouse is from today.


----------



## restomod




----------



## Westside Threat

Is the mother hawk still freaking out? Has the little guy learned to fly yet?


----------



## haegejc

Last one before heading back to Houston










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Had a few at our weekly HERF, this for relaxing after lunch


----------



## mpomario

Another from @Rabidawise. Just pouring smoke off the foot. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed one of my favs! Never disappoints!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Camacho Triple Maduro.








Well brothers and sisters, it's been a relatively mild, albeit wet, spring in my part of the southwest. I believe today marks the end of mild, as well as my afternoon smokes. It's 100°F (38°C). @GOT14U, I think we beat you by a few degrees today. 








This is Charlie's excited face. He couldn't wait to come sit with me in the porch.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## LeatherNeck

Yep, ummhmmm


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed one of my favs! Never disappoints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best!


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Dran the man


----------



## LeatherNeck

restomod said:


>


Sucks those are no longer in production. DPG, put that one on the map...even if it was only for a minute.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Giving this a try and so far so good, thanks @Wildman9907









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## restomod

LeatherNeck said:


> Sucks those are no longer in production. DPG, put that one on the map...even if it was only for a minute.


Yes it was great, my first one. I immediately looked them up to see who made it and if it was still available. It's too bad ☹


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> Is the mother hawk still freaking out? Has the little guy learned to fly yet?


Im not sure whats going on with him. The last three days I have to put him in a tree and he hops and sort of flys up to the top. Then him mom will usually bring him a meal.

He cant get in the nest tree on his on because the first limb is way up. Today I put him a ladder by the tree to see if he can use it to get up there.

He always comes back down and this is what I see every morning lol

Im gonna give him till Monday to see if he will fly off and be normal. If not I have a friend in Wildlife rehab that will come get him to help him along to eventually release him back into the wild. He has a couple Red Tail Hawks now.


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Rage


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lol my cat like to have had a panic attack when he spotted the hawk in the window...


----------



## Olecharlie

Catch up on the Scotch and Opus X. Ignore the other stick and the Tequila lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Give him a stick and relax bud! let nature run it's course! lmao..better then any damn dog or cat!


BOSSTANK said:


> Im not sure whats going on with him. The last three days I have to put him in a tree and he hops and sort of flys up to the top. Then him mom will usually bring him a meal.
> 
> He cant get in the nest tree on his on because the first limb is way up. Today I put him a ladder by the tree to see if he can use it to get up there.
> 
> He always comes back down and this is what I see every morning lol
> 
> Im gonna give him till Monday to see if he will fly off and be normal. If not I have a friend in Wildlife rehab that will come get him to help him along to eventually release him back into the wild. He has a couple Red Tail Hawks now.


----------



## Wildman9907

good Saturday night. I am really liking this stick so far and the burn is razor one of the best burns I've had.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mmmm....










Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Short 3 1/2 hour drive and now I get to have a Ninjabread Man and an adult beverage!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yeah you did, and I hope you keep beating us all summer long...lol...just got out of the pool tho....98 isn't to bad!


tazdvl said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well brothers and sisters, it's been a relatively mild, albeit wet, spring in my part of the southwest. I believe today marks the end of mild, as well as my afternoon smokes. It's 100°F (38°C). @*GOT14U*, I think we beat you by a few degrees today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Charlie's excited face. He couldn't wait to come sit with me in the porch.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## GOT14U

All these cleavers around today I decided to fire up an OG Cleaver! I can still taste the whiskey!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Special one tonight. Birthday tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

You saving the good ones for tomorrow????? 


Ewood said:


> Special one tonight. Birthday tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LeatherNeck said:


> Sucks those are no longer in production. DPG, put that one on the map...even if it was only for a minute.


They are still available at select B&Ms
Call them and ask where you can still get them, or:
https://www.universalcigars.com/productcart/pc/showsearchresults.asp?IDBrand=173


----------



## GOT14U

Bodies hitting the floor everywhere! LFD double headed pig-me goat! Okay, it's just a double headed goat but that sounded cooler









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

restomod said:


>


I'd have bought that just on the band!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Bodies hitting the floor everywhere! LFD double headed pig-me goat! Okay, it's just a double headed goat but that sounded cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These things "WOW" me every time I smoke them. Definitely the best from UFG19 just like Doug said.....smoke your best...every damn day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> All these cleavers around today I decided to fire up an OG Cleaver! I can still taste the whiskey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to drag my post from the EZ thread in here to join ya!
Some cigars have a yellow cello... these have patina!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U

LOL...hell yeah...Mine didn't get that color tho....but man what a stick...brings back some memories! first cigar I ever got a Taste of anything from...whiskey would be the taste!


SoCal Gunner said:


> Had to drag my post from the EZ thread in here to join ya!
> Some cigars have a yellow cello... these have patina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> LOL...hell yeah...Mine didn't get that color tho....but man what a stick...brings back some memories! first cigar I ever got a Taste of anything from...whiskey would be the taste!


So TRUE!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Ewood

GOT14U said:


> You saving the good ones for tomorrow?????


Hahaha  I'm alone tonight, gf comes back from her trip tomorrow so figured tonight was the right night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I will refrain from my opinion on women! don't need to get a reputation of getting posts deleted on here....LMAO...glad you enjoyed it!


Ewood said:


> Hahaha  I'm alone tonight, gf comes back from her trip tomorrow so figured tonight was the right night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick from one of the passes,


----------



## GOT14U

There are better ash out there but this stick is hitting on all points tonight! And I'm all gangster with some 2pac!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

By the fire pit relaxing after a back breaking day of replacing the radiator in my '51 Mercury.


----------



## kacey

AF for a short smoke before bed









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A PDR Exclusive called Behold A White Horse gifted to me by @greasemonger Very good smoke Steven - thanks !










A nice box pressed Torano










and for tonight I found this Viaje Collaboration in one of the singles drawers of wino #3. Decided to smoke it and see if I could make @Gumby-cr drool a little


----------



## GOT14U

that PDR is killer! nice gloves!


WNYTony said:


> A PDR Exclusive called Behold A White Horse gifted to me by @*greasemonger* Very good smoke Steven - thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice box pressed Torano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for tonight I found this Viaje Collaboration in one of the singles drawers of wino #3. Decided to smoke it and see if I could make @*Gumby-cr* drool a little


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## MattT

One from last night in between thunderstorms.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't settle on an Ez for this mornin. But I did decide on this RP Original Edge from 2006? Courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta

So good with a cup o Joe...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Emilio Draig K









Sent from the garage


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

so far today...really digging those whiskey rebellion sticks


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday :grin2:. Pretty much ROTT but still...I never thought I would find a EZ that gave the Knuckle Sammich a run for it's money but its really close. Then again maybe I got a magical stick and the others will be dud's.


----------



## cromeu1387

Good Morning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

First time trying one of these and is dang good.


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana Cameroon Selection by Drew Estate. 
Easily my favorite offering from D.E. Very refined, and balanced blend. Nice complexity to it. At the low end of medium body. 
-Nutmeg, almond, oak AND cedar, honey, white pepper, and floral perfumey notes.

Every one of these I've ever smoked have had superb construction too. It's a really good morning NC. IMO they are a little light for an after dinner smoke.


----------



## tacket

Wildman9907 said:


> good Saturday night. I am really liking this stick so far and the burn is razor one of the best burns I've had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Good whisky too!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Le bijou yesterday - forgot pic

Ch today


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> Nirvana Cameroon Selection by Drew Estate.
> Easily my favorite offering from D.E. Very refined, and balanced blend. Nice complexity to it. At the low end of medium body.
> -Nutmeg, almond, oak AND cedar, honey, white pepper, and floral perfumey notes.
> 
> Every one of these I've ever smoked have had superb construction too. It's a really good morning NC. IMO they are a little light for an after dinner smoke.


Agreed. One of the best Cameroon wrappers out there. Great morning smoke. Here is my favorite Maduro morning smoke. Mellow to medium but lots of flavor. 
RP 1990.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus X Robusto that had a sticker on the cello that was dated 2007 :grin2: Probably never have the patience to rest a box of these that long but I'm gonna try.


----------



## huffer33

Afternoon Gents









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Westside Threat

Too funny, had myself a cleaver last night as well.
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rads

Smoked this yesterday late in the afternoon....what a wicked smooth smoke from start to finish! Another killer cigar from Padron!


----------



## Fusion

Jamais Vu my fav EZ of the few i tried


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Regina Barber Pole










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

J21









Sent from the garage


----------



## ScottyB

Last day of vacation in GA.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porciline Deliverance with a cup of Guatamalan


----------



## kacey

For my walk
Great smoke.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

SilkyJ said:


> First time trying one of these and is dang good.
> View attachment 249466


Ohana are really, really good.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rose of Sharon and a local guava beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Oliva Master Blends 3 from @Sine_Qua_Non. Thank you Nate. Really enjoyed this cigar. I will be adding these to my regular drawer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Las mereas courtesy of @kacey managed to keep it resting for a few months and I'm loving it so far. Very nice! And my fave size so it's all good!
> Cheers again brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

For yesterday's walk.
Not sure if I posted this yesterday if so forgive the double post.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Burnt my lip nubbing it. The equivalent of licking your plate after a good meal.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Number 2 for today.
I should go grab a bottle from the bar.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Warped Maestro Del Tiempo that split when I cut it. Glued it and lite it. Smoking fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Old RP Vintage this afternoon


----------



## Matt_21

My last EZ Butter.


----------



## TX Cigar

RP Edge. Hard time keeping this one going.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Had a Viaje Omakase earlier that I forgot to take a picture. Maybe it's because I almost caught the shed in the backyard on fire earlier while smoking it. Styrofoam packing peanuts and gasoline make a pretty fire. Also just got finished with some bunker busters that go out tomorrow > I may have gotten carried away with one of them :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

HE Miami while I get the grill ready for some shrimp


----------



## PTAaron

This was Friday night... thanks @OneStrangeOne - this was amazing!


----------



## crown

Round 2 with the pup








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> Rose of Sharon and a local guava beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


If you got anymore of those Roses laying around they go pretty good with one of the beers I sent you. Also that beer sounds pretty good. I've had a few good guava beers lately. One of the few fruits i like in my beer.


----------



## BOSSTANK

A little something different this afternoon


----------



## Hickorynut

Camacho Triple Maddie....courtesy of @cracker1397

One from the wanna try list. Leave to a firebro to go for the gusto.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## blackrabbit

MOAB, a bit strong for a hike. I let it go out and finished up in the backyard.


----------



## BOSSTANK

S&W said:


> Old RP Vintage this afternoon


Dang, over 12 years in the humi... :vs_whistle:

I love those rott, just wondering how that one taste after so much rest?


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Porciline Deliverance with a cup of Guatamalan


How did that stand up as an afternoon smoke given it's a connie?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Time to finally see what the fuss is about. Thanks for this one @JtAv8tor


----------



## Fusion

PanzaVerde said:


> Time to finally see what the fuss is about. Thanks for this one @*JtAv8tor*


I hope you ate before smoking that


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> How did that stand up as an afternoon smoke given it's a connie?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


There's plenty of vitamin N in that one, I do think it would be a good morning smoke simply because having a fresh palate might let more of the Connie notes come out and play.


----------



## S&W

BOSSTANK said:


> Dang, over 12 years in the humi... :vs_whistle:
> 
> I love those rott, just wondering how that one taste after so much rest?


Honestly- a little washed out. I'm no expert on aging cigars but IMO this one was past it's prime. Still a good smoke though.


----------



## S&W

Finishing out the day with this one...


----------



## greasemonger

New EZ Cleaver to break in the new/old man-cave and cigar lounge. Its a 67' Phoenix Canned Ham 15' camper that I've slept in for years during deer seasons. I left the lease this year and finally got it towed to the house, and put in its spot. After spending several infuriating hours yesterday trying to peak the directv dish signal, I decided today to just run a cable off my main house dish. So finally have an air conditioned, shore power, full cable tv, ZERO MOSQUITOS, comfortable place to smoke in peace. I still need to work on exhaust (gonna replace the range hood ducted unit which should be perfect) and finish reframing the new countertop as I wanted to retain all the original sink, furnace and oven parts. So far so good, and this Cleaver is perfect for the break in.


----------



## SilkyJ

That looks nice


----------



## kacey

2011 Opus Forbidden X
Final smoke of the day









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Another well gifted stick to celebrate the fact that it's.........my Friday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 and Sumatra


Hows this guy stack up? Love the sun grown anniversary's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

After all the Cleaver talk yesterday, decided to break out one of the newly released batch from about a month ago.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> I hope you ate before smoking that


Oh I did and had me a Mexican Coke while smoking it so all good. I can understand now why these are so scarce. Great smoke. Quality was there all the way around










Now the hard part of getting more


----------



## OneStrangeOne

vroom_vroom said:


> Hows this guy stack up? Love the sun grown anniversary's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the SGA also. The Lot 23 is a good smoke, imo a step or two above a yardgar, it's not super complex or anything, med body and flavor, makes for a great morning smoke. Needs at least 6 months rest to suit my tastes and I prefer em at about 18 months.


----------



## ACasazza

About to light this one up. Has anyone had these before? Supposedly it has 5 years of age on it from Privada Cigar Club


----------



## WNYTony

A nice big 300 Hands Maduro on the course this morning










and tonight I have to thank @Westside Threat for this Jamais Vu that helped the Warriors steal one on the road !


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A couple of yums tonight:

Padron '26 #35

&

RoMa CroMagnon Blockhead, courtesy of @ForMud



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3 from @Sine_Qua_Non. Thank you Nate. Really enjoyed this cigar. I will be adding these to my regular drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, I'm glad you enjoyed it! This is one of those cigars I think everyone should try.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> A nice big 300 Hands Maduro on the course this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tonight I have to thank @Westside Threat for this Jamais Vu that helped the Warriors steal one on the road !


How's that 300 Hands? I haven't tried that one yet and you know I like some Southern Draw's


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning all :grin2:Oliva with a cloth band to start this chilly day. The high today is supposed to be 45f. It's June mother nature.


----------



## Peapaw

MOW Ruination from @blackrabbit thanks, it hit the spot this morning.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning to everybody!! Hope you have a great day. Norteno to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## kacey

A Dragon's Wish









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain Connie and Guatemalan. The " free" Oliva cutter is worth everything I paid for it...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano and Peet's coffee


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday.























Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Back at home waiting for a service tech again. 
I have no idea what this is ... It's good tho!!

I figured out what it is... it is a Man O War from @UBC03 contest winnings!! Dino. Thank you again this must have a bit of age on it! Really enjoying it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Fdla


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Had a Viaje Omakase earlier that I forgot to take a picture. Maybe it's because I almost caught the shed in the backyard on fire earlier while smoking it. Styrofoam packing peanuts and gasoline make a pretty fire. Also just got finished with some bunker busters that go out tomorrow > I may have gotten carried away with one of them :grin2:


How was the Viaje?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> New EZ Cleaver to break in the new/old man-cave and cigar lounge. Its a 67' Phoenix Canned Ham 15' camper that I've slept in for years during deer seasons. I left the lease this year and finally got it towed to the house, and put in its spot. After spending several infuriating hours yesterday trying to peak the directv dish signal, I decided today to just run a cable off my main house dish. So finally have an air conditioned, shore power, full cable tv, ZERO MOSQUITOS, comfortable place to smoke in peace. I still need to work on exhaust (gonna replace the range hood ducted unit which should be perfect) and finish reframing the new countertop as I wanted to retain all the original sink, furnace and oven parts. So far so good, and this Cleaver is perfect for the break in.


That's cool as hell!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> How was the Viaje?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


They are gooood! Full strength like the Skull and Bones line. I think they are mostly sold out already but if you are looking for a few-well...


----------



## kacey

GPC Cachitos for number 2


----------



## ForMud

Well it is Monday and all that.......


----------



## Gumby-cr

A rare picture of Gumby smoking a Davidoff Winston Churchill The Traveller :grin2:. Great cigar on a chilly day even though it might look like it's 80f here it's actually 54f.


----------



## huffer33

It was about halfway through the boutique seconds that it dawned on me I put the spacer in the wrong place when I reassembled my front struts. Now that that is sorted out enjoying another
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> That's cool as hell!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Thanks man. Gonna finish the counter with stealth fold out tray momentarily and bury the cable, then enjoy it for a while. Its a work in progress.


----------



## Dran

A little smoke [email protected]! Thanks brother!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> They are gooood! Full strength like the Skull and Bones line. I think they are mostly sold out already but if you are looking for a few-well...


No I'm okay bud...was just curious is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Guatemalan,


----------



## Fusion

One of my own, a new blend, my first smoke of it, i like


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gurkha Mow Monday ~


----------



## haegejc

greasemonger said:


> New EZ Cleaver to break in the new/old man-cave and cigar lounge. Its a 67' Phoenix Canned Ham 15' camper that I've slept in for years during deer seasons. I left the lease this year and finally got it towed to the house, and put in its spot. After spending several infuriating hours yesterday trying to peak the directv dish signal, I decided today to just run a cable off my main house dish. So finally have an air conditioned, shore power, full cable tv, ZERO MOSQUITOS, comfortable place to smoke in peace. I still need to work on exhaust (gonna replace the range hood ducted unit which should be perfect) and finish reframing the new countertop as I wanted to retain all the original sink, furnace and oven parts. So far so good, and this Cleaver is perfect for the break in.


Great setup!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron 3000 maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Cleaning the garage, wife is a work. So far, so good.


----------



## BobP

Fusion said:


> One of my own, a new blend, my first smoke of it, i like


That looks great, awesome work.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&A Liga V Maduro









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TX Cigar

First time for this one.


----------



## [email protected]

Feeling like a boss tonight...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Really enjoy these!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oh yeah, great on an empty stomach! Especially 12 ft high on a ladder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Long Norteno.


----------



## Matt_21

EZ Makin' Bacon Thick Cut. 
Ive had a 5er of these for a while and have been waiting. Tonight's the night. Draw is really tight. Used the Modus. It helped a bit. Still enjoying it though. Good flavour.


----------



## norc47

Newly arrived from Privada, said to have been rolled in 2012 so I figured it would be good ROTT. Nice complex flavor, and lots of it despite the light wispy smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura









Sent from the garage


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Esteli Especial.....at 9 mos...very smokeable now. Still a pepper bomb!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> New EZ Cleaver to break in the new/old man-cave and cigar lounge. Its a 67' Phoenix Canned Ham 15' camper that I've slept in for years during deer seasons. I left the lease this year and finally got it towed to the house, and put in its spot. After spending several infuriating hours yesterday trying to peak the directv dish signal, I decided today to just run a cable off my main house dish. So finally have an air conditioned, shore power, full cable tv, ZERO MOSQUITOS, comfortable place to smoke in peace. I still need to work on exhaust (gonna replace the range hood ducted unit which should be perfect) and finish reframing the new countertop as I wanted to retain all the original sink, furnace and oven parts. So far so good, and this Cleaver is perfect for the break in.


Looking good in the neighborhood!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Got the counter skinned up, some artwork in, and the coax buried. Still gotta stain the corner trim and tack it in, clean the floors, and toss the rug in. For now its break time with a PDR White Horseman and a Pastriarchy Pecan Pie Stout.


----------



## Calidecks

SOBREMESA GRAN IMPERIALES


----------



## mpomario

Boutique second. Don't know what it is but it's very good. 2 of five have been good so far. This one is verging on fantastic. Getting cream, caramel, maple syrup and then got hit with steak sauce. Some floral notes in the first inch or so with lots of cedar. Among the most complex I've smoked. The soft box press and size kinda reminded me of a CG El Gueguenese. 








Oh yeah earlier while playing phone tag with BoA. 
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio,


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Pantheon Infernos









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## PanzaVerde

Very good smoke. Pairs nice with the beer I chose. Shiner Ruby Redbird


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Some rest treats these soooo well...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415




----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Some rest treats these soooo well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I would say all Oliva really shines around a year. Especially the V and MB3.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

These are great closers. The coronita Norteno. For the last 3rd? of the game. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> I would say all Oliva really shines around a year. Especially the V and MB3.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Agreed. I had a difficult time tonight choosing between the Melanio and the MB3. First world problems. 

I'm not generally a fan of Sumatra wrappers, but these are something special.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Got the counter skinned up, some artwork in, and the coax buried. Still gotta stain the corner trim and tack it in, clean the floors, and toss the rug in. For now its break time with a PDR White Horseman and a Pastriarchy Pecan Pie Stout.


How did you like that white horseman? Nice project also!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## msmith1986

It's that time of year for lots of cheapos in PA with sudden downpours and random tornados popping up. I had a Smithdale maduro on the way home to tear down the rear in one of my trucks. Then a Villazon 2nds Punch champion in the garage while another crazy thunderstorm appeared. I found the spider gears wiped out, and 2 days to get new ones shipped in.




































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> How's that 300 Hands? I haven't tried that one yet and you know I like some Southern Draw's


I'm not a big maduro guy and I had the 300 Manos (the natural) first and liked it enough to buy another 10. I was expecting not to like this as well but it was every bit as good and I'll probably get me some more. It's not got the punch of the Ladder or Rose - you have to keep in mind it's the value side of the line but very much worth the price of admission.

La Casita Criollo tonight - wish these were still available


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> I'm not a big maduro guy and I had the 300 Manos (the natural) first and liked it enough to buy another 10. I was expecting not to like this as well but it was every bit as good and I'll probably get me some more. It's not got the punch of the Ladder or Rose - you have to keep in mind it's the value side of the line but very much worth the price of admission.


Thanks, good and value sounds exactly like what I was looking for lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK

AF Short Story ~

A short tonight cause its 83F and humid as hell after midnight tonight


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> How did you like that white horseman? Nice project also!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


The first couple I had were very good. This one had a couple wrapper issues, but after the first inch and a half it settled in and became tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Cinnamon roll for breakfast


----------



## Hickorynut

DPGCC enjoying the breeze....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Another first, this time from Vijae!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

A favorite short smoke and my most prestigious lighter


----------



## Tulse

Boss hogging with this 60 gauge monstrosity. I think one of my first box purchases before I found this site. Not particularly flavorful but not bad.


----------



## Fusion

El Borracho Edmundo


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Not 100% sure, but think it's a Mexican Hot Chocolate. Good with the coffee.


----------



## ForMud

Not much going on....Not bad, not good.....Might have been me, I don't know.


----------



## mpomario

Got another coming in my COTM, so might as well have one. Warped La Hacienda. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## awk6898

A beautiful day for a churchill on the porch and some studying. One of the (few?)perks of homeownership. You couldn't ask for a better study spot... Hooray for being a first time homeowner... and for being in debt. Lol
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Thanks @WNYTony. Very good first run with this. Punched with my 11mm punch perfect around the cool cap. Construction, smoking, burn, room note, draw, all on point. Gonna enjoy digging into more of JB's work. That factory turns out great smokes. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## msmith1986

Viaje is just like BLTC in that they produce so many awesome but different smokes. I miss out on so many, but never had one I didn't like.


Dran said:


> Another first, this time from Vijae!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk





mpomario said:


> Thanks @WNYTony. Very good first run with this. Punched with my 11mm punch perfect around the cool cap. Construction, smoking, burn, room note, draw, all on point. Gonna enjoy digging into more of JB's work. That factory turns out great smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Those are great, especially the almost PC size one that I smoke when I don't have much time but want to enjoy all the awesomeness.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

Rain is coming. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I hate working on rusty cars. Preferidos.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Wynwood Hills I got this at the Texas Cigar Fest and its not bad! I would smoke it again!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday, Mr Hyde with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Nica Libre 1990...heeeere pepper pepper pepper! Good boy!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Had one Nica Libre....way too much pepper for me. Nothing wrong with tobacco flavor, no need to kill it with pepper


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Not much going on....Not bad, not good.....Might have been me, I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 249692


It's not you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites watching the rain.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just a relaxing ....I dont wanna have to think about it....cigar and cup o Joe on the Lido deck....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> I hate working on rusty cars. Preferidos.
> View attachment 249698
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


So you preferidos not to work on rusty cars? 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Had one Nica Libre....way too much pepper for me. Nothing wrong with tobacco flavor, no need to kill it with pepper


It's my first one, I was reading reviews where people said it was strong but I thought they meant vitamin N. 
I don't mind it too much but I've got some cool water close to extinguish myself if things get too hot.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

How was this?


----------



## the camaro show

SoCal Gunner said:


> Pantheon Infernos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


How was this?


----------



## MichiPuff

Enjoying a nice 71 degree Michigan evening courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non . #3 of your selection! I can't wait to have a good enough collection to pay you back on the sticks. 

Oliva masterblend 3. I like it a lot. Just noticed the local place I've been going to has these for $15/ea.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

HVC Vieja Cosecha No.3. This smoke surprised me. I will smoke this again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ScottyB

Home from my GA trip, relaxing on the patio - back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonger

2, 3, and 4 (current) for the day. Leccia Black, E. Hoill Everyday Hustle, and Neanderthal


----------



## Olecharlie

Winding down from another Crazy work







Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Watching the rain. Looks like it might be fun getting to work in the morning according to the weather reports


----------



## ScottyB

Home from my GA trip, relaxing on the patio - back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## Bigjohn

Liga Privada Coronets are definitely in my top three favorite short smokes. 20 to 25 minutes of goodness. Crazy how much smoke they put out for their size










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Herencia Cubana Core with over 2 years rest. Very good flavor, but had a wonky burn that required touching up.


----------



## crown

Another foray into the realm of Caldwell cigars. I was late to get on the bandwagon but I'm enjoying the ride!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke...


----------



## norc47

These are really good. And going well with this scotch.


----------



## GOT14U

norc47 said:


> These are really good. And going well with this scotch.


Oh I bet, how are they to the 16's?

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## restomod

Love these little guys.


----------



## restomod

crown said:


> Another foray into the realm of Caldwell cigars. I was late to get on the bandwagon but I'm enjoying the ride!
> View attachment 249730


Those midnight express are awesome and I know this sounds crazy but the pyramid shape/size actually smokes even better.


----------



## norc47

GOT14U said:


> Oh I bet, how are they to the 16's?


Never had a 16. I didn't know about these until a couple of months ago and this is only my second one. Thinking I should get a box if I can find one.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

MichiPuff said:


> Enjoying a nice 71 degree Michigan evening courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non . #3 of your selection! I can't wait to have a good enough collection to pay you back on the sticks.
> 
> Oliva masterblend 3. I like it a lot. Just noticed the local place I've been going to has these for $15/ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


$15? Holy crap, that's nuts... I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415




----------



## BOSSTANK

Mexican Hot Chocolate ~


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Cinnamon roll for breakfast


How was it?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Havana Angeles


----------



## Rabidawise

Mmmmm, habano.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Actually from yesterday :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

kacey said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


It was kinda boring to be honest and smoked very quickly. Was to the nub in 50 minutes. Im hoping a little time smooths it out some.


----------



## ForMud

Just one of "those" days yesterday.............


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Dos Campeones and Sumatra


----------



## Kidvegas

Mr. Reynaldo









Sent from the garage


----------



## GOT14U

norc47 said:


> Never had a 16. I didn't know about these until a couple of months ago and this is only my second one. Thinking I should get a box if I can find one.


Good luck. Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Cossie

My first morning cigar in a long time....ok, I'm going to bed now!

Actually, I've been doing Perdomo trials lately. Always been a fan but never branched out.

I've discovered my preferences. But I can say, I haven't a bad one from Uncle Nicky.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Another from @Rabidawise. Just pouring smoke off the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


That cigar is heaven to me

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

vroom_vroom said:


> Another well gifted stick to celebrate the fact that it's.........my Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally relate to the "my Friday" thing

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

A tasty Nub double Maduro, courtesy of @JohnUSA


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano at 18mos.....it is checking all the boxes. Time to put some more in the cellar....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> Home from my GA trip, relaxing on the patio - back to the grind tomorrow.


Next time your in Hick land come on by! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Laranja


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> Next time your in Hick land come on by!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Cfed Snitches
> 
> View attachment 249752


Get Stitches

Sent from the garage


----------



## huffer33

Yeah the pyramids are fantastic .. I need to find more.


restomod said:


> Those midnight express are awesome and I know this sounds crazy but the pyramid shape/size actually smokes even better.


Guillermo Leon... Rain is starting early but we really need it.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SilkyJ

Le Bijou with some bacon and eggs for breakfast. @Westside Threat thanks man, this is a good beer. I like this better than most of the stuff I sent you lol.


----------



## Tulse

Your breakfast soooo much beats my diet breakfast.


----------



## SilkyJ

Tulse said:


> Your breakfast soooo much beats my diet breakfast.
> View attachment 249766


Hahaha, I agree
That is a good cigar though


----------



## Fusion

Its Wednesday 10am and hot already (82) gona hit 97 today again


----------



## awk6898

Back to back days of big cigars. Loving this Maryland weather! I'm slowly smoking off all of my non-Cuban stache and figured today's as good as any to pull out this ~8 year old #9.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Iron Throne Dark ages for today's yard work.
Pre lite draw easy and tastes of chocolate.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

TLD Mas Fuerte on a rainy day :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

Whiskey Rebellion after working on the kid's car.


----------



## TX Cigar

Chupa Cabra. First time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

BOSSTANK said:


>


Holy celo Batman, how long has that thing been resting?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

restomod said:


> Holy celo Batman, how long has that thing been resting?


Only about a year and a couple months or so to my surprise. Found it in a humi I don't dig in as much while I was looking for something different to smoke... the darkest celo I have had in my short time with cigars


----------



## GOT14U

restomod said:


> Holy celo Batman, how long has that thing been resting?


It looks to be a bit passed 2 weeks at least.

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Rusty Nail

Caldwell Pacific Standard.


----------



## the camaro show

blackrabbit said:


> Herencia Cubana Core with over 2 years rest. Very good flavor, but had a wonky burn that required touching up.


I really like these too but agree they get a little wonky.


----------



## MichiPuff

I got back out on the deck tonight and did some wood chiseling and sanding of the racks. They look a lot better all sanded down and glue removed.

Picked a new stick for me. It's a bit bland for me and the extremely loose draw burned a bit to hot/bitter. Gave me plenty of time to get done what needed done though. I'm about 1:15 in at this picture.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

zcziggy said:


> A tasty Nub double Maduro, courtesy of @JohnUSA


 how does the double Maduro compare to the regular nub Maduro?


----------



## Hickorynut

Hoyo Silver! Who was that masked man?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Another new one for me.


----------



## zcziggy

the camaro show said:


> how does the double Maduro compare to the regular nub Maduro?


Sorry man....it is the first and only Nub I have ever smoked. Can't compare but I can tell you that it was sweet and oily, very good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr Brownstone Maduro and a sip of 12 yr Macallan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

the camaro show said:


> how does the double Maduro compare to the regular nub Maduro?


I luv them both! The regular Maduro in the AM with Java after breakfast and the double in the afternoon with bourbon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Does the ash looking like this mean anything? Burning too fast/hot?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

The first Tat I've actually enjoyed. Not amazing, but it was decent. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

TX Cigar said:


> Does the ash looking like this mean anything? Burning too fast/hot?


Looks like an exploding cigar...


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> Does the ash looking like this mean anything? Burning too fast/hot?


It means don't buy acme cigars. Dang it you beat me to it.

An MB3 while watching the game. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Cooling off now


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> Le Bijou with some bacon and eggs for breakfast. @Westside Threat thanks man, this is a good beer. I like this better than most of the stuff I sent you lol.
> View attachment 249760


Ha, dont feel bad. It's probably my favorite coffee beer. I'd be stoked if you sent anything that measures up!


----------



## WNYTony

Decade for golf, courtesy of @kengolfnut Thanks Ken, it burned great and helped my game a little










The old No. 44 for the hoop game


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!! Camacho Triple Maduro for breakfast!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> It means don't buy acme cigars. Dang it you beat me to it.
> 
> An MB3 while watching the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


El' Expoldo!!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Sumatra,


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Seleccion' Privada Maduro.

It started out like a morning cigar strength wise and then kicked into medium to full. Very sweet with a spiciness to round it out.

I'm not much of a bigger ring gauge type. But this tasted and smoked great.

It comes in at a 60 rg.

Smoke It if ya got it. Or if you can find it.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gispert and Guatemalan...from the crows nest deck..#ThriftyThursday
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Oranges for breakfast









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GOT14U

Bloody Marry to start the day....wow may have just been me but this thing turned out strong...!









Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## GunnyJ

OK gents...Given the age of this stick (4 years) I was surprised at the really nice flavor and aroma. It had very nice smoke output. And then it goes downhill... The wrapper had noticeable veins. When I punched this cigar the wrapper at the top broke. When I got to the second 3rd the wrapper broke and created a small sail. The burn produced a consistent canoe. This seems to be the case with a lot of Perdomo cigars, good flavor and aroma, decent look and feel, poor construction and burn. I'd smoke one of these again, but I wouldn't buy them. IMHO they are over-priced.


----------



## Kidvegas

Crowned Heads Reserve thanks to @WNYTony very freaking good bro, exactly what you expect from CH...









Sent from the garage


----------



## Peapaw

Camacho Criollo churchill from @blackrabbit thanks bro, Camacho has been consistently good for me.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Starting the day with this


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Gumby-cr

Be back to report on this when I'm finished :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas Heritage.


----------



## haegejc

Jericho Hill Lancero. 97 in Houston with 50% humidity. Going to be a hot one this year!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well...For being ROTT these are very close to the 2014 :grin2:. Not as full strength but pretty close. The best size in my opinion for the 2014 was the robusto so that's what I fired up first. Going to try the robusto extra tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Well...For being ROTT these are very close to the 2014 :grin2:. Not as full strength but pretty close. The best size in my opinion for the 2014 was the robusto so that's what I fired up first. Going to try the robusto extra tonight.


Don't tell @WNYTony that, he will buy them all!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&A Senor Esugars courtesy of @Jankjr with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano under a normal So. Florida storm


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Don't tell @*WNYTony* that, he will buy them all!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


I don't think he can because I bought them all :vs_whistle: If I had a 14 I would send you one but I smoked my last one last Christmas.


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday.....
Me and Mr Padilla gettin ready for some rain up in here....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

VSG Tres Mystique for a nice, short smoke while at the pool after a long day working.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Don't tell @WNYTony that, he will buy them all!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


I just grabbed the 2 boxes I ordered about 20 minutes ago. Figures @Gumby-cr beat me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> I just grabbed the 2 boxes I ordered about 20 minutes ago. Figures @*Gumby-cr* beat me.


I grabbed 2 sampler boxes off of Underground Cigars. My boxes from SBC should be arriving by Saturday. I think this years size is going to shine in the robusto format.


----------



## Matt_21

Two days of intemperance.
The BA yesterday at work and the EC tonight after work.


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

OneOff +53 Super Robusto from SBC COTMC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Finally made it to my vacation spot. Really wanted to get a little fishing in before dark since it's supposed to storm all day tomorrow but my buddy handed me a beer and a glass of knob creek as soon as I walked in the door so...
Jaime Garcia


----------



## greasemonger

101 SA corona


----------



## mpomario

Oliva MB3 last night and a V tonight. Good to the last puff. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I don't think he can because I bought them all :vs_whistle: If I had a 14 I would send you one but I smoked my last one last Christmas.


Yeah I need to compare for science.....

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> I just grabbed the 2 boxes I ordered about 20 minutes ago. Figures @Gumby-cr beat me.


I need to know your thoughts by the time I get back in to town on Sunday. If you also think what @Gumby-cr does I may have to buy a box....but I just spent all my money on 17's and Noel Rojas's sticks! I think I have a dog or something I can sell if they are that good tho!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Kidvegas

Oscar 2012









Sent from the garage


----------



## Calidecks

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> VSG Tres Mystique for a nice, short smoke while at the pool after a long day working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


May I ask what cutter you use? That's a nice cut, imo. My V-cutter is not nearly as deep.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Calidecks said:


> May I ask what cutter you use? That's a nice cut, imo. My V-cutter is not nearly as deep.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I use the Colibri V, it's a great cutter. Probably looks deeper due to the smaller RG of that cigar.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

This one is thanks to @ForMud always a stellar stick!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## kacey

From earlier while I retrofitted a bikini top onto the jeep









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

From my afternoon walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Have to agree with you @Gumby-cr very, very close but not exact. Since you smoked the robusto I chose the corona and it's a great smoke ROTT and only going to get better with a little age. 2 boxes may not have been enough. 
@GOT14U - you should definitely buy some because you typically don't like great cigars and then I can trade you some dogs for them in a couple of months ! I like having a remote humidor in AZ :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Have to agree with you @Gumby-cr very, very close but not exact. Since you smoked the robusto I chose the corona and it's a great smoke ROTT and only going to get better with a little age. 2 boxes may not have been enough.
> 
> @GOT14U - you should definitely buy some because you typically don't like great cigars and then I can trade you some dogs for them in a couple of months ! I like having a remote humidor in AZ :vs_laugh:


Your funny! 
Looks like they are winners! You both know your sticks that's for sure!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I use the Colibri V, it's a great cutter. Probably looks deeper due to the smaller RG of that cigar.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Colibri cuts a very distinctive swath through a cigar..


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier while cleaning the back porch










This one was a perfect choice for tonight


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Your funny!
> Looks like they are winners! You both know your sticks that's for sure!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Phrasing.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BobP

Flatbed cigar. Factory seconds, a little ugly, but good.


----------



## Cossie

PDR 1878 Oscuro. Its becoming a "go to"









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning and happy Friday. 
Leaf by Oscar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

guy at the b&m rambled on about how great dbl cigars are....I still say they're meh


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I need to know your thoughts by the time I get back in to town on Sunday. If you also think what @*Gumby-cr* does I may have to buy a box....but I just spent all my money on 17's and Noel Rojas's sticks! I think I have a dog or something I can sell if they are that good tho!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


Not sure if you are aware but there is a new cigar blended by Noel Rojas on CFED they put up yesterday. I'm tempted but my fun tickets are getting spent elsewhere now. And yes I'm enabling you to buy more cigars if you didn't know :vs_laugh: That's what we do around here.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Have to agree with you @*Gumby-cr* very, very close but not exact. Since you smoked the robusto I chose the corona and it's a great smoke ROTT and only going to get better with a little age. 2 boxes may not have been enough.
> 
> @*GOT14U* - you should definitely buy some because you typically don't like great cigars and then I can trade you some dogs for them in a couple of months ! I like having a remote humidor in AZ :vs_laugh:


Ya. When I smelled the wrapper it took my back to 2014. When I lit it up it doesn't hit you as strong as the 14 did though. Still not going to regret getting as many as I did this year though which makes me feel better :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

I don't even know what the heck this tat taa is but holy crap is it GOOD


----------



## Hickorynut

UHC and Guatemalan...between rain showers









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Few for todays drive. AF (no idea which one and construction was crap even at a year and a half), part 2 of the Cain maduro experiment at 1 year (felt like it was a little flat and much weaker, but good deep flavor in the second half), and an Inspirado black currently.


----------



## Edgy85

My first ever lancero sent by @kacey about 6 months ago.
Takes a bit of getting used to dealing with the size but so far loving this.
Much appreciated brother.
Hope you and everyone else have a great weekend.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Fixing the breaks on the wife's car.


----------



## haegejc

Lunch at the lounge. Why not something nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Spending this windy Friday morning with Zino


----------



## TX Cigar

Undercrown Maduro and a coffee.


----------



## Rondo

Liga Privada Único Serie A









This is a tweaked T52 blend, 
9 1/4 x 47 event only cigar gifted to me by Ronnie, owner of That's A Great Cigar Shoppe. 
My favorite, no frills lounge full of old Italians, Poles and COs from the county lock up, playing cards all day and night.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Long time no post, but now that things have settled down, I'm getting back to my evening porch routine. Last night's stick (a PDR Capa Madura courtesy of @Rabidawise) was a first for me, and one of the most enjoyable cigars I've had. It probably didn't hurt that it was paired with Oban.


----------



## mpomario

After mower and busting out the limb saw for a bit. FSG. Love the unique flavor of these. Grooving on this belicoso shape too. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ForMud

Feeling Dapper today.....


----------



## BOSSTANK

MF La Gran Oferta ~ with a glass of iced coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Man O' War Virtue, great budget smoke


----------



## ForMud

Rondo said:


> Liga Privada Único Serie A
> 
> View attachment 249934
> 
> 
> This is a tweaked T52 blend,
> 9 1/4 x 47 event only cigar gifted to me by Ronnie, owner of That's A Great Cigar Shoppe.
> My favorite, no frills lounge full of old Italians, Poles and COs from the county lock up, playing cards all day and night.


I see you showing off your big nuts......:grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

mpomario said:


> After mower and busting out the limb saw for a bit. FSG. Love the unique flavor of these. Grooving on this belicoso shape too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Got lucky and found a box of the belicosos on cigarpage for $100 3-4 months back. I love em too. Great smoke. Only regrets is not getting 2 boxes at that price.


----------



## mpomario

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Got lucky and found a box of the belicosos on cigarpage for $100 3-4 months back. I love em too. Great smoke. Only regrets is not getting 2 boxes at that price.


That's when I got mine too. You'll never see that price again. I think it was a flub.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

One more before heading into town to pick up a few things...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

mpomario said:


> That's when I got mine too. You'll never see that price again. I think it was a flub.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Totally agree highly doubt well see them that cheap again.... just happy I pulled the trigger when they were. Same time the FSG were on sale they had T52 belicosos for 250 a box! I've never seen Liga privada 52s anywhere near that price so I grabbed those as well.....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Hickorynut

ROTT...for science!

Room 101 SA, already smoking like it's been sitting around for a while....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greypilgrim76 said:


> Long time no post, but now that things have settled down, I'm getting back to my evening porch routine. Last night's stick (a PDR Capa Madura courtesy of @Rabidawise) was a first for me, and one of the most enjoyable cigars I've had. It probably didn't hurt that it was paired with Oban.
> 
> View attachment 249948


Great to see you back pilgrim!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MichiPuff

Sancho Panza Triple Anejo

Not impressed with the flavors so far but it's very smooth smoke burning a bit hot on order to keep it happy.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

This was handed to me in person by one @WNYTony because he knows I love them so much. How can you beat that?


----------



## Dran

Warped Futuro! Yumm!!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> My first ever lancero sent by @*kacey* about 6 months ago.
> Takes a bit of getting used to dealing with the size but so far loving this.
> Much appreciated brother.
> Hope you and everyone else have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice dark oily stick! Thanks J. @Wildman9907


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## haegejc

Earlier today AT Gran Reserva










Now watching the Astros. MF The Judge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## Ewood

ROTT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ewood said:


> ROTT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious to see what you think, I almost pulled the trigger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A shot of Morphine,


----------



## Rabidawise

greypilgrim76 said:


> Long time no post, but now that things have settled down, I'm getting back to my evening porch routine. Last night's stick (a PDR Capa Madura courtesy of @Rabidawise) was a first for me, and one of the most enjoyable cigars I've had. It probably didn't hurt that it was paired with Oban.
> 
> View attachment 249948


Good to see you back Chris! Hope to see more posts from you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

A couple from earlier. I believe the New World came from @kacey


----------



## BOSSTANK

This stick is just phenomenal...


----------



## kacey

AF Don Carlos the mans 80th for my birthday eve. Eye for tomorrow and a few others.








Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

One more tonight.







Happy almost birthday @kacey


----------



## WNYTony

A little science @Gumby-cr


----------



## SilkyJ

You know it's not really science if you don't have someone else to verify your results.


----------



## Cossie

La Palina Black Label and short glass of Grants red label.

Its a little kid scotch. But I'm learnin'!!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Rabidawise said:


> Good to see you back Chris! Hope to see more posts from you!


That's my hope, too, now that the weather's broken and life's calmed down a bit! Just got the older daughter graduated from high school, so I think I've earned a couple boxes worth of evening smokes. 

(Plus, I've officially been at this long enough that a lot of my stash has been aged for nearly a year, so lots of tasty cigar choices these days!)


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Fellas









Sent from the garage


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro. After my test, I'm sticking with this one. The flavors don't pop out, they just all blend together very well. Key word, subtle.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Flores y Rodriguez









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino with Kona this morning,


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> A couple from earlier. I believe the New World came from @*kacey*
> View attachment 249988
> View attachment 249990


St. George?


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> A little science @*Gumby-cr*


Lucky :vs_OMG:. The only size I never smoked in the 14 was the 7x54 one. I'm sure that was still a fantastic smoke but totally different from 5 years ago.


----------



## Ren Huggins

kacey said:


> AF Don Carlos the mans 80th for my birthday eve. Eye for tomorrow and a few others.
> View attachment 249992
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Happy birthday brother!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> AF Don Carlos the mans 80th for my birthday eve. Eye for tomorrow and a few others.
> View attachment 249992
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Happy early birthday bro!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## zcziggy

kacey said:


> AF Don Carlos the mans 80th for my birthday eve. Eye for tomorrow and a few others.
> View attachment 249992
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday sir!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Happy Birthday Kacey. Enjoy your day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

And happy b day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Nub Morning Puffers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Good Morning. Lifting this one this morning for my sweet next door neighbor that passed. Richard was a cool guy.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wishing you a great Birthday @kacey!


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> SilkyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple from earlier. I believe the New World came from @*kacey*
> View attachment 249988
> View attachment 249990
> 
> 
> 
> St. George?
Click to expand...

Cape San Blas


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ...


Great cup, great coffee and a great cigar!


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 250034
> 
> Courtesy @kacey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of it? Some days I like them others they are blehhh.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

EZ Saturday with a cup of naughty bits coffee.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

kacey said:


> What did you think of it? Some days I like them others they are blehhh.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I thought it was pretty tasty, definitely not bleh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ckc123 said:


> I thought it was pretty tasty, definitely not bleh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine









Sent from the garage


----------



## Tulse




----------



## Dran

Its @kacey's b-day?? How did we miss this?? Im starting the day off with a blind tasting, box press torpedo. Should narrow it down









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Four kicks maduro at a nice lounge in college station, Tx.


----------



## GunnyJ

Amazon Basin @ Smokin in the Carolinas


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

And the blind was








Missed the maker, but nailed the blend!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Caldwell dos firmas.
Think these are my faves. Fits my palette perfectly.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking this one today. RomaCraft Neanderthal


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Good Morning. Lifting this one this morning for my sweet next door neighbor that passed. Richard was a cool guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Condolences for your neighbor and to his family

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

two awesome af sticks today...the anejo is excellent for its price


----------



## Dran

Yet another first stick.... Going on like 5-10 straight!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow never seen a cigar this dark and dripping with oil. Never smoked one that produces this kind of smoke! It's a 6x60 hogs leg, Esteban Carreras 187 from @Humphreys Ghost! Thanks Mark it's rather large but great flavors, paired with a pour of Blanton's. I'm having fun with it! Everyone should smoke at least one!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O during the free light and sound show....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Wow never seen a cigar this dark and dripping with oil. Never smoked one that produces this kind of smoke! It's a 6x60 hogs leg, Esteban Carreras 187 from @Humphreys Ghost! Thanks Mark it's rather large but great flavors, paired with a pour of Blanton's. I'm having fun with it! Everyone should smoke at least one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! What a wrapper! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod

I love diesels so much, I haven't met one yet I haven't liked. All shapes all sizes!


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Cape San Blas


Do they still have that silly light at the Stump Hole? That annoyed me when we were there in April trying to get to scallop cove. My parents told me the storms today set off their alarm system, and they were worried about their tarp on the roof. Their house is in Indian Pass but they're up here for a few more weeks.


----------



## PanzaVerde

TX Cigar said:


> Four kicks maduro at a nice lounge in college station, Tx.


Let me know next time your in town. Looks like you were in Cavalier Cigar. Then again we only have two here. It was either there or Hideaway Humidor. Same owner. I just got home from Cavalier, stopped by to pick up some of the 2019 Las Calaveras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Bueno Genesis.. Thanks to @JohnUSA


----------



## Calidecks

Padron


----------



## memp2atl85

Anybody know what this is? A gift from the local B&M.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

@Fusion Green Dot with a year+ on it. Draw was a little tight at first Colin, but the flavors were there. Once it heated up and loosened a bit, man it was putting out the juice! Flavors like: apple cider, nutmeg, cinnamon, dried fruits, aged oak, and more. 
Thanks brother, it's taken some willpower for me to let these beauties rest for the last 12 mos, but I knew it would be worth it. 
I would rather had paired this with a med. roast coffee in the morning, but this Bourbon ain't bad (just a little overpowering).


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

memp2atl85 said:


> Anybody know what this is? A gift from the local B&M.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's a Picasso


----------



## Rusty Nail

A couple from today.


----------



## Madderduro

memp2atl85 said:


> Anybody know what this is? A gift from the local B&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


oscar valladares ciseron


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

After all the AJF talk today, I had a craving. The T Short Churchill from my stock that has finally reached three months rest.

















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## restomod

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> After all the AJF talk today, I had a craving. The T Short Churchill from my stock that has finally reached three months rest.
> 
> View attachment 250104
> 
> 
> View attachment 250106
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Pretty sweet rig there!

Going a 2nd round tonight which is a rarity.


----------



## zcziggy

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> After all the AJF talk today, I had a craving. The T Short Churchill from my stock that has finally reached three months rest.
> 
> View attachment 250104
> 
> 
> View attachment 250106
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Well....something good came out of my thread :vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

zcziggy said:


> Well....something good came out of my thread :vs_cool:


Oh that it did! Usually deciding which stick to smoke takes much more consideration... 



restomod said:


> Pretty sweet rig there!
> 
> Going a 2nd round tonight which is a rarity.


Thanks! I'm glad I decided to pick one up a bit ago, it's a great combination.

And that Crux looks awesome, I need to add some of those to my lancero collection.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BobP

Enjoying some quiet time with the ladies.


----------



## restomod

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh that it did! Usually deciding which stick to smoke takes much more consideration...
> 
> Thanks! I'm glad I decided to pick one up a bit ago, it's a great combination.
> 
> And that Crux looks awesome, I need to add some of those to my lancero collection.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


It's great, tastes just like it looks as this one is the Dark. It's just a shade on the tight draw side which I kind of expect switching to a lance from a robusto tonight. The crazy thing is this has the best retro-hale I have ever had.


----------



## Ewood

BOSSTANK said:


> Curious to see what you think, I almost pulled the trigger.


This is the gold one and it was good, definitely needs a bit of rest. There were some parts that wowed and others that fell flat. I did nub it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

The camera doesn't do the wrapper justice, it's beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had to try one right away. Great stick. Had it start tunneling on me halfway through though. Luckily caught it in time and let it go out. Cut it back and finished it without anymore issues. Now just have to let the others sit and rest.


----------



## csk415

Not to shabby. Glad I picked them up.


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft CroMagnon Anthropology.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Curivari for round 2. I am more and more a fan of the brand as I try their offerings. Great stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier


----------



## the camaro show

These are good


----------



## MichiPuff

I had a Rocky Patel 1990 vintage today after a long day of traveling. Was my first burn of this stick -glad I liked it because I've got like 14 more in the humidor!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> Do they still have that silly light at the Stump Hole? That annoyed me when we were there in April trying to get to scallop cove. My parents told me the storms today set off their alarm system, and they were worried about their tarp on the roof. Their house is in Indian Pass but they're up here for a few more weeks.


You mean that little red light on a trailer that takes 20 minutes to turn green when nothing's coming? Yeah it's still there. We just got back home and it rained all three days I was there with the exception of about 2 hours yesterday and it stopped about 3 hours before we left tonight. It didn't seem bad enough to do much damage so they should be ok. Mostly just a lot of rain.


----------



## TX Cigar

@Panza Verde - yes I was at the Cavalier. Probably just missed you. Will let you know next time I'm in the area. Nice place. Enjoyed my visit there. 

Another one at the hotel.


----------



## PanzaVerde

TX Cigar said:


> @Panza Verde - yes I was at the Cavalier. Probably just missed you. Will let you know next time I'm in the area. Nice place. Enjoyed my visit there.
> 
> Another one at the hotel.


Sounds good bud. I'm always around. Cavalier is a cool place. Weekend nights can get busy when the Aggie students are here. Right now everything is slow lol. I am not complaining though haha


----------



## kacey

For the drive to game
Then smoked the eye of the shark.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Number 4 for the day









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Olecharlie

Before the rain starts again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

as with most diesels....wasn't impressed....but I learned a good life hack...if the woman complains about the music ur playing in the car switch the song to frank zappas bobby brown goes down...the results are hilarious


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday,


----------



## Peapaw

CCA


----------



## Hickorynut

San Cristobal Elegancia....holding up to the high humidity pretty good. Great with a cup o' joe....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Great, well rested Room101 HN. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TX Cigar

First time for this one. Read it's pretty strong. Full stomach and hotel coffee so I hope I'm ready.


----------



## Wildman9907

didn't bring enough of the good ones down to make it the last 2 hours of beach time. for the price and a nice light smoke I do like these









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Kudzu Axil









Sent from the garage


----------



## Edgy85

Herb beer the perfect palette cleanser...who knew?
Happy Sunday folks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Dran said:


> Yet another first stick.... Going on like 5-10 straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You resorted to drinking moonshine?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Edgy85 said:


> You resorted to drinking moonshine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


heeeyyyy....don't look down on that fire water


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Edgy85

zcziggy said:


> heeeyyyy....don't look down on that fire water


I'm not mate. Trust me if I could get it my side of the pond I'd have crates of it in storage haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

2010 FF OpusX Petite Lancero
Every day is a special occasion.
Calling today "Slim Stick Sunday"


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

E.P. Carrillo.


----------



## kacey

AF opus x 2012









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Centurion









Sent from the garage


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Matt_21

Matt_21 said:


> 2010 FF OpusX Petite Lancero
> Every day is a special occasion.
> Calling today "Slim Stick Sunday"


I bought a few of these a while back from a brother here. Still have a handful left. Always been good smokes but, this one I had to battle. Multiple relights. Charred flavour (not from my lighting afaik)...bit of a tight draw. These are good smokes but, just goes to show...Not every Opus is gonna be something to change your shorts over.
Still, making the best of it cuz it's such a nice day!


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## BOSSTANK

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 250158


That one looks delicious... how does it compare to the Axis Mundi?


----------



## Shaver702

AF 858 Maduro with with 10 year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

XO and Kona,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Seven Deadly Sins of the UG De Los Reyes Gluttony. That's one long name for a stick if I say so :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

2 & 3 for today


----------



## Madderduro

kacey said:


> AF opus x 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


one of my all time favorites...great stick


----------



## Edgy85

Rondo said:


> Illusione Holy Lance
> 
> View attachment 250144


There's a great discount on these on the site I use. How are they?
Able to divulge some flavours? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Boat washing time...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Boat washing time...


Ugh, I need to pick up a box or two of those...


----------



## Dran

2018 SnS









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Ugh, I need to pick up a box or two of those...


I have one left, and its a top 5 stick to me.

I'll split a box with ya if or when we go to get some more if ya want. I prefer the Torpedo box press I think thats whats pictured.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Mission L'Atelier and some Speyburn Single Malt 10 year. As booteek as I'll be today 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## awk6898

Viaje 50/50 on the porch after an emergency vet visit for the pup... He learned not to run up on strange dogs and try to play with them today... Cone of shame and antibiotics for the next 3 weeks. He got off lucky  























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> I have one left, and its a top 5 stick to me.
> 
> I'll split a box with ya if or when we go to get some more if ya want. I prefer the Torpedo box press I think thats whats pictured.


Sounds like it's about time for you to stock up!

I have a feeling that those sticks are of the variety that would do very well with a couple of years on them. I'd jump on a box split with you, but I also feel a need to stick a box or two away in my resting cooler for a long nap. >


----------



## Kidvegas

EZ Machete courtesy of @Gumby-cr and the stupendous Bomb he sent my way..... Very tasty bro!









Sent from the garage


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> La Mission L'Atelier and some Speyburn Single Malt 10 year. As booteek as I'll be today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I thought about ordering a few of those glasses but I would be worried about condensation making my cigars soggy. I can make a dram of whiskey last an hour. I'm a sipper not a guzzler for liquor :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> EZ Machete courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* and the stupendous Bomb he sent my way..... Very tasty bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


Happy to hear you like it. Yes those are pretty good :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

I like these.


----------



## SilkyJ

Santa Muerte and tequila


----------



## mpomario

CAO AB OR FEC. These are settling in nicely. Enjoying a cool spell after the storm. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

awk6898 said:


> Viaje 50/50 on the porch after an emergency vet visit for the pup... He learned not to run up on strange dogs and try to play with them today... Cone of shame and antibiotics for the next 3 weeks. He got off lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Poor dog... lol at "Cone of Shame"


----------



## awk6898

BOSSTANK said:


> Poor dog... lol at "Cone of Shame"


Lol. Kids are easy... "Did you start the fight? No? Then I'm not mad at you for fighting... I'm mad at you for not winning the fight." How do you tell a dog that? Lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

One at golf and one on the porch, will let you guess which is which.


----------



## Rondo

Edgy85 said:


> How are they?
> Able to divulge some flavours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Illusione has always put out solid smokes. Construction is never an issue as well as their smoke output and flavors. 
These HL have consistently had notes of coffee, walnuts, root beer and some white pepper thru the nose. Never harsh or hot to the nub. Top notch leaf. 
The only drawback has been the price. If you've got a good deal, I vote yes.


----------



## zcziggy

New World, it has some pepper kick in it.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A quick one after eating before we go get the kids from VBS. It's weird not having 5 kids in the house even if it's for a couple hours


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa 
Thanks Mark @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## SilkyJ

Rondo said:


> These HL have consistently had notes of coffee, walnuts, root beer and some white pepper thru the nose. Never harsh or hot to the nub. Top notch leaf.
> The only drawback has been the price. If you've got a good deal, I vote yes.


If I knew I'd taste walnuts and root beer then price wouldn't matter much for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I thought about ordering a few of those glasses but I would be worried about condensation making my cigars soggy. I can make a dram of whiskey last an hour. I'm a sipper not a guzzler for liquor :grin2:


My Sis-In-Law sent that outta the blue. Had a nolstagic pity party afternoon :frown2:

I usually use these. If you get them get enough for guests 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ozark-Trai...109755&hash=item3d787ccc9d:g:SpwAAOSwQH5b2GMB


----------



## S&W

A couple from today


----------



## haegejc

Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Chick Magnet. This is a very nice stick here even after only 3 weeks. Matter of fact just ordered another 10er with the discount code fathersday20. Hopefully its not just cause I'm relieved to have booked a week's worth of hotel and flights to Dublin, Ireland for the 2020 St Patricks day festivities and my buddies 40th birthday (the limey leprechaun's birthday is 3/17, cant get any better than that). It really is a smooth cigar.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

restomod said:


> One at golf and one on the porch, will let you guess which is which.


Neanderthal with a rounded cap instead of flat? Is this a pre-production or something I'm unfamiliar with?


----------



## Calidecks

RP Decades


----------



## the camaro show

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> restomod said:
> 
> 
> 
> One at golf and one on the porch, will let you guess which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neanderthal with a rounded cap instead of flat? Is this a pre-production or something I'm unfamiliar with?
Click to expand...

 I saw that too I have one in the humi I haven't gotten to smoking yet but I thought that cap looked different. Didn't want to say anything and look stupid if I was wrong though.


----------



## greypilgrim76

A Montecristo and a rusty nail this evening.


----------



## PanzaVerde

haegejc said:


> Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the Daddy Mack. Been eyeing a 5ver of them for my next order


----------



## csk415




----------



## kacey

Buckeye Land i believe. Plus some 12yr old Toramor









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

The neighbor and I fired these up tonight while hiding under a patio umbrella to avoid the rain...

Pretty good, I liked it but didn't love it. 
I've got another in a different size so I'll give it a try again in the future.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

MmmmmmB3 









Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Tempus courtesy of the Man, the Myth, the Legend @kacey










Blinder for a pass elsewhere - turned out to be an Isabela


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

That's right @WNYTony, I still have some of these coronas from 13' at Union Cigar Club. No pepper anymore, but still an awesome med/med. If I remember correctly, these were one of AJF's early side projects for other brands before anyone knew who he was.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> Buckeye Land i believe. Plus some 12yr old Toramor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Looks like a Beer Pong from CFED. The foot band is too sparkly and it's too short of a cigar to be a Buckeye Land. Trust me I've smoked my fair share of Buckeye Land's :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

aged la imperiosa and aged mb3 this weekend on the golf course

too many extracurricular activities to remember to take a pic


----------



## Tulse




----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Looks like a Beer Pong from CFED. The foot band is too sparkly and it's too short of a cigar to be a Buckeye Land. Trust me I've smoked my fair share of Buckeye Land's :grin2:


I thought I was way wrong when I took the band off and saw the sticker on the paper saying made in china.  :vs_laugh:


----------



## the camaro show

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho and Sumatra,
> View attachment 250222


How was this?


----------



## restomod

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Neanderthal with a rounded cap instead of flat? Is this a pre-production or something I'm unfamiliar with?





the camaro show said:


> I saw that too I have one in the humi I haven't gotten to smoking yet but I thought that cap looked different. Didn't want to say anything and look stupid if I was wrong though.


I'm not exactly sure, I searched all over and couldn't find one online that has a rounded cap. Even the one on Half Wheel that was the pre-production back 14 had a flat top. Problem is I got it from someone along the way and I don't take notes like I used to so I have no clue who gave it to me now. It came in a celo but there was nothing on the celo. The Elcatadors dont have celo so it cant be from a box of those. I got nothing.


----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of mark @HumphreysGhost 
Black works s&r lancero.
Cheers brother.
Really like this one.
Hope you had a good weekend man.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SLOANER

Quick lunch break. 1st cigar in 5 days. Disney trip kept me busy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


This batch has about 5 years rest and they are fantastic!


----------



## Fusion

Its 11:50 and 95F already, smoking this Gem before it hits the forecast 105F


----------



## the camaro show

OneStrangeOne said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was this?
> 
> 
> 
> This batch has about 5 years rest and they are fantastic!
Click to expand...

Damn! I have a rb genesis in the humi and was wondering how his other lines are. So far I've only heard good things about him!


----------



## mpomario

Trying this one out. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Wife found a box of these in the pantry the other day. Anyways, wasn't a bad lunch break.


----------



## blackrabbit

These are nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's been awhile since I have posted on this threads. Illusione Epernay Le Grande. Fantastic cigar. Nica puro as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I know... I know... TOO SOON, they need to rest.... All true... But they smelled way to good when I opened the bag to not give em a trial run!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Regius.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

blackrabbit said:


> These are nice.


They really are pretty good sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Was able to snag a couple pics from this weekend. Smoked plenty of others but didn't have the phone handy.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

This soft box pressed Blending Sessions is delicious for Maduro Monday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown :grin2: I know there's a few fans of Noel Rojas on here. These are on CFED right now and they are good. Flavor Town Ahoy!


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Olancho....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown :grin2: I know there's a few fans of Noel Rojas on here. These are on CFED right now and they are good. Flavor Town Ahoy!


I saw these the other day, is Noel taking a jab Caldwell?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ren Huggins said:


> I saw these the other day, is Noel taking a jab Caldwell?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Long Live the King, Sobremesa, and All out Kings all have similar crowns on the bands as well. IDK if it's a jab but it's pretty close.


----------



## huffer33

After days of solid rain the weatherman said it would clear at 6: 30. Guess they were wrong again.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2 before the burgers hit the pit.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's a cooler night here in the North, watching the end of the Nascar race while puffing on this Illusione Rothschildes paired with a great Imperial Pilsner aged in Gin barrels.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown :grin2: I know there's a few fans of Noel Rojas on here. These are on CFED right now and they are good. Flavor Town Ahoy!


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Kidvegas

Las Dias









Sent from the garage


----------



## lex61

EZ F-Bomb, February CCOTM exclusive. Copious amounts of both flavor and smoke. Maybe it was just me but the nicotine kicked my ass. Too bad it was a one-off because I'd put those in the regular rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47

Liga 9 after mowing the grass.


----------



## greasemonger

Hoyo black at work and a Last Tsar currently


----------



## haegejc

DPG Original.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Foyle Maduro en Belicoso. The first time I've heard Cicadas this year. Watching the game drinking some lemonade. Cool evening. 75 degrees 39% humidity. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Today's yard gar for a 1 dollar smome ya can't beat it. Simple black pepper and cedar all through the stick.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

2017 Cote D'or
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Birthday blend 2018


----------



## BOSSTANK

AF short story ~ earlier

I dont care for these too much...


----------



## BOSSTANK

And now... Yellow Cake ~ Yum


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

La Imperiosa tonight.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown :grin2: I know there's a few fans of Noel Rojas on here. These are on CFED right now and they are good. Flavor Town Ahoy!


I have some of them on the way... :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> Foyle Maduro en Belicoso. The first time I've heard Cicadas this year. Watching the game drinking some lemonade. Cool evening. 75 degrees 39% humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Tinnitus,,, I hear Cicadas every day, all day, year round! &#128556;


----------



## WNYTony

msmith1986 said:


> That's right @WNYTony, I still have some of these coronas from 13' at Union Cigar Club. No pepper anymore, but still an awesome med/med. If I remember correctly, these were one of AJF's early side projects for other brands before anyone knew who he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh don't you worry - I have a few around here myself !

Trying out this Final Blend tonight, courtesy of a good brother elsewhere


----------



## BOSSTANK

Good stick


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Midnight Express and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ifn I'm reading the notes right....this us a 2007 Bxp RPEdge courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Not complex but oh so smooth!

Paired up with some Guatemalan on the first sunny day in days..










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Packed for the day...


----------



## huffer33

Honey and Hand Grenades









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## disco_potato

Rain is gone, nice weather is here. Time for stogies.

DPG Vegas Cubanas. Spiceh! . Courtesy of @Olecharlie









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Ready for conference call.


----------



## ForMud

One of the first buys I made from CFed.......


----------



## haegejc

Lunch break LFD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AJ La Gran Llave during lunch break


----------



## ForMud

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tinnitus,,, I hear Cicadas every day, all day, year round! &#128556;


I hear that....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> Ifn I'm reading the notes right....this us a 2007 Bxp RPEdge courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*. Not complex but oh so smooth!
> 
> Paired up with some Guatemalan on the first sunny day in days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yup looks to be a RP edge Squared from 07.... They definitely mellowed out with age.


----------



## Fusion

Its gona hit 100F again:frown2: Until then ill enjoy this


----------



## kacey

SD Cedrus on a day that is gonna hit 95.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Edgy85 said:


> Courtesy of mark @HumphreysGhost
> Black works s&r lancero.
> Cheers brother.
> Really like this one.
> Hope you had a good weekend man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. Hope you're enjoying the lancero size in general. Cheers Brother.:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

How did i miss this one?? #chump
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> Its gona hit 100F again:frown2: Until then ill enjoy this


Only 100? I wish! I'm guessing spring is over here in AZ.

Great stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

GOT14U said:


> Only 100? I wish! I'm guessing spring is over here in AZ.
> 
> Great stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pfffttttt....that's just about every day of the year down here in So. Florida, add the humidity and you guys are complaining for nothing :vs_laugh:


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Only 100? I wish! I'm guessing spring is over here in AZ.
> 
> Great stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! Our 7 days of spring are over, albeit a little late.

Funny how global warming seems to be making the winters cooler and longer, and the summers milder.

Taz


----------



## blackrabbit

Good!


----------



## GOT14U

zcziggy said:


> Pfffttttt....that's just about every day of the year down here in So. Florida, add the humidity and you guys are complaining for nothing :vs_laugh:


Lol, well we may not have your humidity but an oven doesn't either  
Anything past 110 and I complain!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## zcziggy

Olíva MB3...not crazy about it


----------



## Prf5415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Lol, well we may not have your humidity but an oven doesn't either
> Anything past 110 and I complain!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


90 in Oregon is my limit
If you can cook a pot roast by putting it out on the patio, I'll pass


----------



## MichiPuff

7x52 Oliva Serie V before dinner tonight, and an after dinner bowl of Arrowhead pipe blend (will be my first try, bought 2 ounces of the same on different trips to the shop).

I definitely prefer the Melanio version of the V

Also strange, this V has 4 caps
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Melanio and a lil fetch with the pup while the wife finishes cooking up some supper.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> That one looks delicious... how does it compare to the Axis Mundi?


This was my first so I can't help, sorry. It was good though.


----------



## kacey

Archetype Curses for number 2 today.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

New smoking lounger is awesome.

Apparently Tapatalk thinks I have a lancero sized... (adult image filter).















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Kidvegas

Southern Draw 300 Manos tasty bundled cigar courtesy of @WNYTony









Sent from the garage


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## norc47

I don't even know what this is....but I am enjoying it. Getting the feeling it is more strength than flavor though.


----------



## TX Cigar

Heard all the rage about this one. First time for me.


----------



## Dran

22.5 years old! Anyone wanna buy it a drink?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

norc47 said:


> I don't even know what this is....but I am enjoying it. Getting the feeling it is more strength than flavor though.


norc47. That is a Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 A favorite of mine and a bunch of others on Puff. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

norc47 said:


> I don't even know what this is....but I am enjoying it. Getting the feeling it is more strength than flavor though.


Warped Gran Reserve.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Ah, thanks guys.

That tells me where it came from, since I remember the guy telling me it was one of his favorites.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

F55 maduro earlier and Aquitaine tonight


----------



## haegejc

AB Black Market Filthy Hooligan. Hate to say it but I'm liking this!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Smoked one of these when I bought a ten-pack last fall. It was good then. This one tonight, after resting for nine months, is significantly better!


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## mpomario

About time to start getting into the tenner I bought 6 months ago. Draw is perfect and it is smoking like a freight train. 
EDIT: This is proving to be quite tasty. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Broke into the goods for tonight, been resting since October. Still a well rounded smoke! Hopefully I get another birthday box this year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last few
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ren Huggins

vroom_vroom said:


> Broke into the goods for tonight, been resting since October. Still a well rounded smoke! Hopefully I get another birthday box this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they worth it? I have been fighting myself about buying em.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> 22.5 years old! Anyone wanna buy it a drink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It can buy it's own!
How was it?


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## WNYTony

Series P for Tat Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LP Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Late last night and I'm glad I decided late last night. LP Kill Bill with Cherries soaked in Bourbon. I think I'm going to try these on vanilla ice cream sometime soon :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

Smoke of love en petite corona this morning with coffee before my GT training. Thanks to @Olecharlie and the sneak slap he served me in December. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

RC Intemperance for breakfast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Smoke of love en petite corona this morning with coffee before my GT training. Thanks to @Olecharlie and the sneak slap he served me in December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Ha ha! Hope it was smacking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

It was. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express....and Volcanic Red Moka Java....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## kacey

Something that I have never smoked before courtesy of @Elizabeth10.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pinar Del Rio ~ Small Batch Reserve - rott

My two cats are on guard...

These are good cheap sticks...


----------



## Fusion

Always Good


----------



## Matt_21

RomaCraft Cromagnon Mode5.


----------



## blackrabbit

Morphine corona from @*Olecharlie *damn good stick. Oily, spicy, yummy.

*https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/56794-olecharlie.html*


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> Pinar Del Rio ~ Small Batch Reserve - rott
> 
> My two cats are on guard...
> 
> These are good cheap sticks...


Nice view :grin2: Seen plenty of pics from your posts but never one like that.


----------



## kacey

For number 2 today we go to La Relatos warped Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Undercrown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro.


----------



## greasemonger

Oliva O maduro


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho and Kona,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Evaluating this blind stick for Blind Man's Puff. Okay so far, but nothing to write home about.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag









Sent from the garage


----------



## kacey

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Evaluating this blind stick for Blind Man's Puff. Okay so far, but nothing to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Must be tough to have to smoke free cigars.


----------



## Olecharlie

Off work tomorrow, need some Deliverance today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Morphine corona from @*Olecharlie *damn good stick. Oily, spicy, yummy.
> 
> *https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/56794-olecharlie.html*


Good to know,
I have some 2019 Morphine Lanceros coming in soon. I'll be glad to send you one along with a couple other new releases!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Must be tough to have to smoke free cigars.


I have a feeling it'll have it's ups and downs. Kind of neat overall, though. :grin2:


----------



## Shaver702

Enjoying a Fallen Angel while I check fences.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked this 15ish yr old OpusX tonight. My father in law smokes with me when we hang out. He smoked a 19yr old cigar that fits in a different section of the forum. Was a good night.
Even got to use my Modus II to nub the Opus.


----------



## norc47

Lots of pepper, but creamy. Like a Davidoff with a kick. Lately I have been liking darker wrapped cigars but I kind of want to smoke another one of these right now.


----------



## mpomario

FDLA with game seven. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Warped La Hacienda.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Kidvegas said:


> Cromag


That looks delightful.


----------



## haegejc

Matt_21 said:


> Smoked this 15ish yr old OpusX tonight. My father in law smokes with me when we hang out. He smoked a 19yr old cigar that fits in a different section of the forum. Was a good night.
> Even got to use my Modus II to nub the Opus.


Dam. I'm lucky if my Opus make it to a year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Curivari BV......just cuz.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## norc47

haegejc said:


> Dam. I'm lucky if my Opus make it to a year!!


Having smoked a couple of old Opus' lately....I get the people who say they are overrated ROTT, but with some age on them I find them insane good and well worth the trouble to get.


----------



## kacey

Cigar three









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

kacey said:


> Cigar three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


3 gars a day and on a buying freeze, better be careful, you might run out of sticks by................umm.................2042.........never mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

haegejc said:


> Dam. I'm lucky if my Opus make it to a year!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Im the same. The trick here was letting someone else do the aging.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier before mowing


----------



## SLOANER

Always a goodie!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

SLOANER said:


> Always a goodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was looking at some what's the best size in your opinion seems like 3000s and 5000s are the most common.


----------



## mpomario

Coming back around to this one after about a year. HLAB. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

the camaro show said:


> I was looking at some what's the best size in your opinion seems like 3000s and 5000s are the most common.


The blend is fairly consistent throughout the various vitolas, but I've found myself enjoying the 6000 and Londres more than the others. 6000 for good, big herfs, and Londres for a more relaxed, purposeful smoke.


----------



## the camaro show

These are really good! Spicy too! I’ve been trying to decide my first non cuban and cuban box purchases and these are a strong contender. Good smokes and good prices. I want to try the golds and the silvers and compare them. Even if it’s not the first box I buy it’s gonna be up there.


----------



## the camaro show

mpomario said:


> Coming back around to this one after about a year. HLAB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.





the camaro show said:


> ive had a few of These and they are really good! Spicy too! I've been trying to decide my first non cuban and cuban box purchases and these are a strong contender. Good smokes and good prices. I want to try the golds and the silvers and compare them. Even if it's not the first box I buy it's gonna be up there.


----------



## msmith1986

Had the LPH-WIDE yesterday, the dark PA wrapper on it made it dern good, but the humidity here made the burn wonky and strange.
The Cuesta Rey SG I had today. One of my buddies brought it when he stopped to check on me today. I know nothing other than it's dominican ligero and I'm not a big fan of much Dom stuff but this was pretty good. 
I can't sleep very good in pain lately, so I'm going to go find a thrifty smoke now.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bishops Blend ~ with a years rest, courtesy of @Wildman9907 Thanks brother


----------



## WNYTony

Jericho Hill LBV tonight


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Diabolical










Sent from the Westside


----------



## LeatherNeck

Is it just me or are photos not loading? I can't load one or see anyone else's.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Nevermind, I think my tablet was being a jerk.


----------



## LeatherNeck

When the celo and the cigar are the same color! 
Short smoke break (snorts) at work with this MOW Armada from '14.


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Another Blue Sunday,
> 
> View attachment 250126


How did you like that? I'm thinking of ordering some

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

My Father El Centurion. Little surprised. It goes very nicely with scotch.

One of my favorite cigars though









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Smoking a super delicious and smooth, fugly homeroll looking Yellowcake (shoot, I wonder if this is actually is a homeroll I got from someone) while learning charts for this weekend's gig:


----------



## greasemonger

Graycliff 30th


----------



## haegejc

Good morning! Padron 3000 Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cossie said:


> How did you like that? I'm thinking of ordering some
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


One of my favorites! I've smoked many boxes of these over the years and still love em, they age well too. The pepper mellows a little and they have a creamy, spicy cedar note.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

found a lfd taa buried in a humi before work


----------



## Olecharlie

Matt_21 said:


> Haha Im the same. The trick here was letting someone else do the aging.


Can't say I have ever smoked a well aged Opus but that seems to be necessary in order to shine. That's well aged not rested lol so a few years.

Pardon is another cigar that doesn't do much for me. I realize the quality is top shelf but the experience for me hasn't been there. I have an 80 yr that was gifted a while back, not sure how aged it is, just waiting on the right time to burn it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow 59 degrees and a slight breeze!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

A smoke from @Hnemes wherever he went!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Royale for #ThriftyThursday on a walk. Thrifty but ima diggin the flavor!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Can't say I have ever smoked a well aged Opus but that seems to be necessary in order to shine. That's well aged not rested lol so a few years.
> 
> Pardon is another cigar that doesn't do much for me. I realize the quality is top shelf but the experience for me hasn't been there. I have an 80 yr that was gifted a while back, not sure how aged it is, just waiting on the right time to burn it.


Hear ye... hear ye....I agree.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Got this at Smokey Joes with @Dran.


----------



## kacey

@Fusion home roll for thrifty Thursday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Fusion

#ThriftyThursday


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> RP Royale for #ThriftyThursday on a walk. Thrifty but ima diggin the flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thrifty? damn....that one sits on my "expensive" side of the humidor :vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

#ThriftyThursday 



These A. Flores 1975 Habanos are darn thrifty when you can get them on sale. Construction was as good as most high end sticks. (better than some). Flavor was earthy, cinnimon/baking spice, sour dough bread dough. Worth twice the price!


----------



## kacey

zcziggy said:


> Thrifty? damn....that one sits on my "expensive" side of the humidor :vs_laugh:


Not for long.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie V with Jack's honey whiskey.


----------



## BobP

PG with coffee.


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Macanudo Inspirado from my buddy @TexaSmoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rainy crummy day here so I had to smoke this indoors. I had to take the battery out of my smoke detector in the living room. The amount of smoke coming off this makes it look like 4 other people are here with me smoking cigars too :vs_whistle:


----------



## GOT14U

Trying one of these out, so far so good. Thank god since I order a box because of Katmans review.

I think with a bit of time and a bit less humidity these are gonna rock. That humidity is always a problem with ROTT smokes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Rainy crummy day here so I had to smoke this indoors. I had to take the battery out of my smoke detector in the living room. The amount of smoke coming off this makes it look like 4 other people are here with me smoking cigars too :vs_whistle:


I have never smoked a Betty...always grabbed the sweet Janes and Crazy Alices....how do they compare? I've steered clear of them for the last year or two.

But I did grab two a couple months ago just for that right moment for a "desert" smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I have never smoked a Betty...always grabbed the sweet Janes and Crazy Alices....how do they compare? I've steered clear of them for the last year or two.
> 
> But I did grab two a couple months ago just for that right moment for a "desert" smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my favorite of the 3. Lights very easily with a covered foot also. You would think they added gasoline to the foot :vs_laughon't remember specifics on the other 2 blends but the Betty has a sweetened cap that lasts for the entire cigar. The actual smoke is sweet like cotton candy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Trying one of these out, so far so good. Thank god since I order a box because of Katmans review.
> 
> I think with a bit of time and a bit less humidity these are gonna rock. That humidity is always a problem with ROTT smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The San Andres wrapper they used on those are pretty thin so out of 2 I smoked one cracked pretty bad halfway through but it was still able to be nubbed.


----------



## TX Cigar

Lfd.


----------



## talisker10

Padron 64, what a great smoke!


----------



## kacey

Vindicator Hydra # ThriftyThursday
Yard gar.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Boss Hog cigar... haha

This is one of the first cigars I ever bought, got over a year and a half on it. Tasty first draw... hopefully this one will keep me busy for a while mowing my yard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> Vindicator Hydra # ThriftyThursday
> Yard gar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I have a feeling that you don't smoke cigars so much as they just spontaneously ignite and burn themselves out of equal amounts of respect and fear...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> The San Andres wrapper they used on those are pretty thin so out of 2 I smoked one cracked pretty bad halfway through but it was still able to be nubbed.


Yeah mine was about to split, lots of humidity....definitely need to let them sit a bit and loose some moisture. Good stick tho!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## zcziggy

GOT14U said:


> Yeah mine was about to split, lots of humidity....definitely need to let them sit a bit and loose some moisture. Good stick tho!
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


wait.....humidity in AZ? don't you guys say that the heat is not as bad as in FL because is dry heat?


----------



## GOT14U

zcziggy said:


> wait.....humidity in AZ? don't you guys say that the heat is not as bad as in FL because is dry heat?


Oh I'm just talking about the humidity from the humidor from the store....not here in AZ, at least right now there is none till monsoon season starts.

It's 108 and dry as a popcorn fart right now!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## zcziggy

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario

15th wedding anniversary smoke. Well rested old favorite. The box is almost gone. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## SLOANER

mpomario said:


> 15th wedding anniversary smoke. Well rested old favorite. The box is almost gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Happy anniversary!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Olecharlie said:


> My first Macanudo Inspirado from my buddy @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Mac, really enjoy those!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

First eastern standard courtesy of @WNYTony. Thank ya sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Should a bought many boxes when these were cheap.....dwindling supply now....

SLR Maduro Rothschild....#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho/101 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## greasemonger

Nomad SA-17 courtesy of @ hickorynut Very nice, thanks again! Spicy cocoa retro


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> 15th wedding anniversary smoke. Well rested old favorite. The box is almost gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Happy Anniversary! Anniversaries are special......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Shaver702

talisker10 said:


> Padron 64, what a great smoke!


One of my favorites 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

mpomario said:


> 15th wedding anniversary smoke. Well rested old favorite. The box is almost gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Happy anniversary to you and your bride!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Very enjoyable Archetype Sage Advice I got from the Texas Cigar Fest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel that was torpedoed/tapered at both ends. Wasnt sure exactly what to do, if anything to other end. But just lit it up and it's burning evenly. Glad I didn't cut both ends and screw it up. First time smoking one like this. Have had diesel but not in this shape.


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2 with game 6. Casa Fernandez Miami Maduro. Got these for like $3 on an auction. Thanks for the congrats on my anniversary. I married well. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Kidvegas

Seen a few of these lately and just happened to have a few left that Jack @curmudgeonista sent my way awhile back. Still a very good smoke, and can be had on sale for insanely low prices....which makes them that much better!

Thanks again Jack!!









Sent from the garage


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Seen a few of these lately and just happened to have a few left that Jack @curmudgeonista sent my way awhile back. Still a very good smoke, and can be had on sale for insanely low prices....which makes them that much better!
> 
> Thanks again Jack!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


I almost grabbed that one too.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

CCA Tonight


----------



## zcziggy

Portuguese red blend and a Padron courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non. Great cigar


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Haven't had one of these for a couple months...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Pressoir Limited Edition by Chinnock Cellars tasty cigar









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

zcziggy said:


> Portuguese red blend and a Padron courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non. Great cigar


Yesss! 6K FTW! Hope you enjoyed it, one of the best value smokes out there, in my opinion.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Look at all the Padrons... :vs_cool:


----------



## Ewood

Isabela "true Cuban sized corona" this thing is smoking excellent, zero burn issues, and the flavors are on point. I'd highly recommend it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> found a lfd taa buried in a humi before work
> View attachment 250438


I think I have a couple of those from 17 or 18. How was it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Should a bought many boxes when these were cheap.....dwindling supply now....
> 
> SLR Maduro Rothschild....#ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


My supply is dwindling too. I checked the local supply house and it seems no more maduro and Rothschild combo.....didn't confirm that yet though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TX Cigar said:


> Diesel that was torpedoed/tapered at both ends. Wasnt sure exactly what to do, if anything to other end. But just lit it up and it's burning evenly. Glad I didn't cut both ends and screw it up. First time smoking one like this. Have had diesel but not in this shape.


You can clip the head straight, diagonal with the leaf, side punch, or V-cut. Pretty versatile, I smoke a lot of perfecto/figurados like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2017 Viaje 10th Anniversary Black Label









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Unbanded 2nd something or other I found in the bomb box


----------



## Westside Threat

Best Bobalu I've had. Thx @kasey










Sent from the Westside


----------



## DoomSlayer

2010 Arturo Fuente Opus X Robusto.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Westside Threat said:


> Best Bobalu I've had. Thx @kasey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Love those

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D with Sumatra,


----------



## BobP

Stopped raining, feels like the beginning of April though.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sabotage from Nomad Cigars. About an inch in so far and it's good so far :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

O Maduro and Guatemalan...busy bee...relax later with an Emilio I hope!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

At the lounge while my wife gets her hair done. It's Father's Day weekend and they just opened a box of Opus Super Belicoso's. So why not celebrate all fathers!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

This old one had some wrapper damage so I decided to consign it to its fiery fate. Hell yeah!


----------



## Mark in wi

Had this earlier this week as a little pre end of the year celebration. For me it was great when kept cool, very creamy. At the start, after the ash dropped, or when I was puffing fast it got a little peppery. Overall it was a nice smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

The rain finally stopped, again. I had a Smithdale Maduro early this morning, now I'm having a shorty on a short ride.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

blackrabbit said:


> This old one had some wrapper damage so I decided to consign it to its fiery fate. Hell yeah!


man....every time you post a picture i want to go back there, manitou and blue ridge (ga) are probably my favorite towns in the country.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva melanio and sprite. Kind of like that pairing


----------



## disco_potato

Today's smoke, 8-5-8 Maduro









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Oliva melanio and sprite. Kind of like that pairing


Those photos are getting mighty professional looking over there brother! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Those photos are getting mighty professional looking over there brother!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Is the phone man...galaxy note 9, best phone i ever had


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Is the phone man...galaxy note 9, best phone i ever had


Nice! Maybe I'll redo my budget one day and save some cigar money to use for a new phone.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites.


----------



## zcziggy

My previous was a blackberry torch....no kidding neither


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. RoMa Craft Neanderthal H- Town Lancero from a box split with some puff members. This is a full full pepper bomb in a good way. Glad I had lunch first.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Round 2. RoMa Craft Neanderthal H- Town Lancero from a box split with some puff members. This is a full full pepper bomb in a good way. Glad I had lunch first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessss, I'm glad they ended up being worth it! I'll get around to trying mine eventually. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Madderduro

picked up one from flatbed cigar co I haven't seen before....panacea san andres....like everything from the panacea line it was pretty darn good


----------



## Ckc123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Calaveras courtesy of @disco_potato with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## SilkyJ

FDLA Maduro 
I know I like these but I'm just not feeling it today.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

Punch Diablo for yard work.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dude!.....hold the phone....and lock the gate. This smoke is as already a 4 course dinner and a cocktail...

2016 Emilio Cavatina courtesy of @Gumby-cr to start Fathers Day weekend off right.








@GOT14U. Burnt ends, cocoa, just enough pepper, some kinda citrus and mint....and that's in the first half....ima say damn good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Round 2. RoMa Craft Neanderthal H- Town Lancero from a box split with some puff members. This is a full full pepper bomb in a good way. Glad I had lunch first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good......gooder....goodest....did I say good?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Havana VI with 3 years on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Dude!.....hold the phone....and lock the gate. This smoke is as already a 4 course dinner and a cocktail...
> 
> 2016 Emilio Cavatina courtesy of @Gumby-cr to start Fathers Day weekend off right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Damn things are good aren't they!

Grabbed me a Tenderloin to start this Father's Day weekend off...I'm thinking only top shelf smokes this weekend. Smokin great @Rondo
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rusty Nail

San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## GOT14U

Yeah I'm amazed these aren't seen more around these parts!


Hickorynut said:


> Dude!.....hold the phone....and lock the gate. This smoke is as already a 4 course dinner and a cocktail...
> 
> 2016 Emilio Cavatina courtesy of @Gumby-cr to start Fathers Day weekend off right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GOT14U. Burnt ends, cocoa, just enough pepper, some kinda citrus and mint....and that's in the first half....ima say damn good!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> picked up one from flatbed cigar co I haven't seen before....panacea san andres....like everything from the panacea line it was pretty darn good
> View attachment 250560


I'm stuck on the Pennsyltucky lately. Have you tried it yet? The Panacea Red 560 is pretty good too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

My first Tabernacle. Nice change from what I have been smoking lately, it is earthy and leathery.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Short, yummy little #35 while cooking dinner. Perfect length smoke for these occasions.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Double Chateau maduro 6.7x50 earlier on the ride home. That thing burned for 2.5 hrs! Which is exactly why I prefer the CC or Roth maduro.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

norc47 said:


> My first Tabernacle. Nice change from what I have been smoking lately, it is earthy and leathery.


I smoked the Charter Oak maduro like crazy for a while then I had to re-up and rest em. My local shop has them for less than half the Tabernacle or Guegenese and they're dern good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Jaime Garcia LE 2017 tonight courtesy of the @JtAv8tor name the cat contest (thus from someone else here via a pass last year). Excellent smoke. Enjoying it with Miss Bella, who was given a preliminary diagnosis of thyroid cancer today. My wife and I are just devastated. Being 13, and not a candidate for surgery, we've decided to spoil her terribly and enjoy the days/weeks we have left with her and take lots of pictures. Thanks again JT!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Jaime Garcia LE 2017 tonight courtesy of the @JtAv8tor name the cat contest (thus from someone else here via a pass last year). Excellent smoke. Enjoying it with Miss Bella, who was given a preliminary diagnosis of thyroid cancer today. My wife and I are just devastated. Being 13, and not a candidate for surgery, we've decided to spoil her terribly and enjoy the days/weeks we have left with her and take lots of pictures. Thanks again JT!


Spoil her a lot....sorry to hear Grease...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

My first AFR-75, courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost! Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Spoil her a lot....sorry to hear Grease...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


She and I are going to share a great steak and big can of beer on Sunday for sure.


----------



## GOT14U

Kinda hard to follow a TaT Tenderloin but these 48 fathoms are tasting just like the OG deliverance release....excited for what is to come after a bit of rest!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## norc47

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked the Charter Oak maduro like crazy for a while then I had to re-up and rest em. My local shop has them for less than half the Tabernacle or Guegenese and they're dern good.


Thanks for the tip. There is a shop around the corner that has a good selection of Charter Oak, I'll have to pick up a few.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Mr Brownstone


----------



## haegejc

I have really spoiled myself today. 
Casa Fuente with three fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo! Perfect ending to my day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gavito anyone?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Not bad. Got better at the last third. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Jaime Garcia LE 2017 tonight courtesy of the @JtAv8tor name the cat contest (thus from someone else here via a pass last year). Excellent smoke. Enjoying it with Miss Bella, who was given a preliminary diagnosis of thyroid cancer today. My wife and I are just devastated. Being 13, and not a candidate for surgery, we've decided to spoil her terribly and enjoy the days/weeks we have left with her and take lots of pictures. Thanks again JT!


Boxer puppy?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fernandez Friday? 
H. Upmann by AJF with a clean Palio cut thanks to @Wildman9907. forgot to post earlier because my in house moocher came out to the deck once she heard Kentucky mule and a cigar.
















Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

GOT14U said:


> Gavito anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the best place to enjoy it too!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been really digin these lately


----------



## WNYTony

Double Chateau


----------



## GOT14U

Next! Damn governors are pretty damn good!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Westside Threat

With about two years on it, it's gone and got itself really good. Paired with some Scotch.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> One of my favorites! I've smoked many boxes of these over the years and still love em, they age well too. The pepper mellows a little and they have a creamy, spicy cedar note.


Thanks. I tried one my first year of getting into cigars. I liked it but wasn't quite ready for it and after digging the El Centurion so much, I wanted to give it another try. Plus the price is very reasonable

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Another AJ Bellas Artes. Very sweet, mellow maduro with good helping of body.

Backed up with Monkey Shoulder blended scotch.

A good shoulder to lean on.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

kacey said:


> Boxer puppy?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Affirmative


----------



## BobP

Wayfarer by Serino, very good.


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida for breakfast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion Blue Dot and Sumatra,







Tasty little treat.


----------



## S&W

First smoke of my vacation. A MOW with quite a few years on it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron Black Natural :grin2:


----------



## S&W

BOSSTANK said:


> Been really digin these lately


I think a lot of folks overlook these because of the low price.


----------



## Madderduro

always a consistent smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Gavito anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah bud! I have a couple left and still waiting on the call from Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

My typical Nub Maduro morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

greasemonger said:


> Affirmative


Great dogs. 
Miss my second boxer everyday she passed early. My first is 14 and I will have to put her down soon. 2 cans of dog food a day, lots of treats, and she looks like she is starving to death. I feelfor ya knowing that a family member you love is suffering and it is time to put them down.


----------



## ScottyB

Band gig cancelled due to weather, stopped by the lounge for a smoke.


----------



## norc47




----------



## mpomario

Nomad C-267. Made in AJF's factory. Pretty darn good. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb


----------



## Peapaw

It helps if I call it cigar with no name.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Dont usually post on Saturday as i have a HERF to go to every week, thought i would post what ill be taking and smoking today


----------



## Kidvegas

Matilde









Sent from the garage


----------



## S&W

Good one this morning.


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Rusty Nail

GOT14U said:


> Kinda hard to follow a TaT Tenderloin but these 48 fathoms are tasting just like the OG deliverance release....excited for what is to come after a bit of rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


FyR and I like your choice of music, a hugely underrated album.


----------



## Gumby-cr

These are pretty bad if you ask me. Just saving everyone here on the boards their hard earned money. Don't buy these...






so i can buy more :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


>


Worth lighting one up now or wait? I only got a fiver of those.


----------



## memp2atl85

'64 Exclusivo and some ice coffee









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Camping, fishing, grilling, drinking, smoking...........can't really ask for a better weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Today is brought to us by the letter M
Man Time
Mowing
MB3 with a year on it
And whatever word that starts with M that means relaxing......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Savant with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Madderduro

2 more for today


----------



## kacey

Don Jorge Habano









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pulled this from my EZ sticks but honestly not sure what it is, and not sure who sent it to me;







having a pour of Blantons on ice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

That’s the Blessed Leaf Sandpaper.


----------



## Ren Huggins

PDR overruns habano with a makeshift mule using bitters because I'm out of limes. thanks for the cut @Fusion.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Regius and some sort of chamomile beer. Label has me drinking with my pinky out










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Worth lighting one up now or wait? I only got a fiver of those.


Got this one in the cfed cotm and decided to go ahead a light her up to see if I needed to order some.

Ehh, not bad but not exciting ether... will I order more... probably not

So maybe some rest will do them good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mb3,


----------



## Westside Threat

LC 2017 & coffee beer, thx to @SilkyJ. This cigar has another 1.5 years under it's belt, easy










Sent from the Westside


----------



## kacey

Cigar number 2 EZ Saturday









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

The 2 so far for today










This Illusione La Grande Classis Rex is a great stick for the price. Love the size of it too. 4.8 x 40









Tapatalk decided my original picture wasn't good


----------



## Westside Threat

Clever beer name...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Today's victims


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 3

First HVC and it's a good one


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped La Colmena and Southern Pecan Coffee.....Happy Daddy Day Fellas....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm never disappointed with BLTC but I do have my dark oily favorites. This Santa Muerte is a pleasant surprise, great morning cigar with coffee, smooth and creamy with sweet tobaccos. Guess I need to pick up a few of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Warped La Colmena and Southern Pecan Coffee.....Happy Daddy Day Fellas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Happy Father's Day to you my friend! That's a might fine cigar you're smoking!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Father's Day to you my friend! That's a might fine cigar you're smoking!


Thanks, on the WOW scale it's a 10!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

Early morning on the beach in cancun before the crowds ruin things. Sitting with my little long tailed friend enjoying a dos firmas.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sunday Churchill. This vitola almost tastes like a different blend. More refined and more luxurious taste. So good.


----------



## zcziggy

Lots of guys seem to like those MB3


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> Lots of guys seem to like those MB3


Sure do! You wanna try one? I'll send one with the package I owe ya bud.


----------



## zcziggy

deuce, see pm


----------



## tazdvl

My wife kicked me out of the house while she gets ready for Father's Day. She told me, I quote, "You should go smoke a cigar before it gets too hot." What a woman!!

La Palina Red Label courtesy of @Fusion. Thanks brother. Excellent selection. Wonderful mild flavors and the red and gold band reminds me of Christmas on a warm summer day. 








That is coupled with some cold brew Costa Rican over ice with a shot of Caramel flavor and a shot of almond milk.

Happy Father's Day to the dad's and grandfather's out there.

Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## kacey

Going for a nice long walk









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Enjoying this one in the mexican sun. Neanderthal courtesy of @kacey
The cigar was sweating as much as me due to this heat. Took about 3 hours to smoke...very tasty all the same can see why Roma craft has the reputation it does.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Number 2
RP was 1









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Happy Father's Day Gents!

About to hit the lawn with a gar and my 1st stick on my new wedge cutter.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Enjoying some top shelf Father's Day time. Happy Father's Day to all you dad's out there.














Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hacienda









Sent from the garage


----------



## SLOANER

Just beat the rain, relaxing with round 2.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Extraordinary gentleman

Happy father's day


----------



## SoCal Gunner

A well aged Opus aquired from the WTS here on this forum on Father's Day









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## OneStrangeOne

7 year old ESG with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nomad C-276










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Honey & a beer from @SilkyJ










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Tulse




----------



## TX Cigar

At the beach.


----------



## Tulse

Round II


----------



## Hickorynut

Isabella (first for me) courtesy of @greasemonger.....

There's some kind of illicit drug in these right?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~

While I make more signs...


----------



## UBC03

BOSSTANK said:


> McLovin 2.0 ~
> 
> While I make more signs...


Those are everywhere I USED to hunt.. damn farmers' kids are selling everything and the realtors put signs up everywhere.

Places I've hunted for 35 years , they want to turn into housing developments..


----------



## restomod




----------



## Westside Threat

Wrapping up the evening proper. Happy father's day everyone.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

UBC03 said:


> Those are everywhere I USED to hunt.. damn farmers' kids are selling everything and the realtors put signs up everywhere.
> 
> Places I've hunted for 35 years , they want to turn into housing developments..


I purchased 40 acres about 6 months ago and it borders 2 different hunting clubs. I don't hunt but I like to ride ATV's, camp, and going to build a nice shooting range on it soon, etc.

I have access to my property via a pipeline as well as the 2 hunting clubs, just want them to stay off my property but I told their presidents don't mind the signs on the cut through. Just kind of letting the 100+ members know where their club starts and don't put traps, build stands, litter, etc on my part. Also I was told I can't ride ATVs on the club properties (couple thousand acres) so they can't ride on mine ether.

I just spend 2k on having a guy with a forestry mulcher cut some trails, and clear out some camp, range spots, etc. for me.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Isabella (first for me) courtesy of @*greasemonger*.....
> 
> There's some kind of illicit drug in these right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


That might explain it lol. Especially good with coffee.

And a JNV barber pole courtesy of @Hickorynut to close out a nice weekend (other than cussing out the neighbor's brother late Friday for aiming his mortars over my house at midnight... especially since he doesn't live there. He wouldn't stop running his mouth to my wife after she politely asked him stop, so he and his sister caught a half dozen c-words and a few other choice niceties from myself).


----------



## Rabidawise

Flatbed Panacea from @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Ewood

Moving tomorrow to a new apartment. Bigger balcony and the complex has an indoor lounge. This place has severed me well and I'll miss it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Padron and a beer from @Westside Threat


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

'09 8-5-8 SG, courtesy of the always amazing @Deuce Da Masta!

This baby is smooth as butter, and just as delicious...



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## msmith1986

Batch 1 Casta Mareba from 2015. The cedar in these are heavenly at this point. The dark 10yr aged Brazilian tobacco is holding up very nicely.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Flatbed Panacea from @kacey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love seeing PA smokes on here. Those are made about an hour up the road from me. I was eying up a Pennsyltucky for tonight, but ended up picking one from my hometown (Casta).

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads out there.









Had this with some of Gretzky's Ice Cask whiskey and some ice water n this balmy 51* Father's Day.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stolen Thrown Crook of the Crown ~

Oh yeah... this ones a winner... :vs_OMG:

Like @Gumby-cr said... absolute flavor bomb.
I may have a new favorite...

@GOT14U I couldn't wait any longer, had to try one for science...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D with Sumatra,


----------



## zcziggy

Perla del Mar and Peet's coffee on a rainy morning


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano and Southern Texas Pecan Coffee. Summer is back......gonna have to get out earlier....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

These are good with just a little age on them


----------



## Matt_21

Intemperance while the kids and dogs play in the yard.


----------



## mpomario

First I've had of these. Very good. Thanks to @Olecharlie. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archetype Axis Mundi ~ & iced coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pam 90 :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

EH Everyday Hustle


----------



## [email protected]

Banker is in the house...... Deal or no deal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Dran

Not a Connie guy, and never even heard of this brand... So yeah, i failed!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Killin ma cravin' this evening....courtesy of @cracker1397

Monte/Monte....all kinda AJF up in here.....why haven't I had you before....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

So I'm so enjoying my last 4x44 with 1 oz of Macallan Rare Cask. After taking the pic I accidentally bumped with my arm an it went to the bottom of the glass. I quickly clipped off a half in and saved it, taste a little different.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Jericho Hill


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Wrapping up the evening proper. Happy father's day everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Life must be great in LA. I ordered a pour of the 25 at a lounge but changed my mind when it was a $250 pour lol. How does it compare to the Rare Cask?


----------



## Matt_21

@Hickorynut, I went with AJ tonight as well. 
Cheers brother.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> @Hickorynut, I went with AJ tonight as well.
> 
> Cheers brother.


Cravings must be heeded! Enjoy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod




----------



## PanzaVerde

Last night and now tonight.


















Need to sweep the back porch from all the debris from the storms last night. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Jankjr

Never disappoints!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out fumbling in the dark, I lit my cigar backwards...

I had cut it earlier and then took it with me outside to smoke...

My first time ever doing that, oh well. I could quite possibly be the first person in the world to smoke this particular stick backwards since its so new and all...


----------



## Edgy85

Long thin one from 2015 courtesy of @HumphreysGhost Cheers man! 
Very tasty stuff and lasted me a good 3 hours haha. 
Thanks again mate!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Neighbor brought me one of these to try... nice barnyard smell to it - I finally understand what that is 

Pretty one note, but good.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Out fumbling in the dark, I lit my cigar backwards...
> 
> I had cut it earlier and then took it with me outside to smoke...
> 
> My first time ever doing that, oh well. I could quite possibly be the first person in the world to smoke this particular stick backwards since its so new and all...


Adapt and overcome at its finest!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Calidecks

Padron


----------



## mpomario

An Antano 1970 Dark Corojo. Bought one with the new band to see if they are different. Nope, seem just as tasty. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise

In honor of you @Scotchpig!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Dran said:


> Not a Connie guy, and never even heard of this brand... So yeah, i failed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Casa Cuba is a Fuente that is supposedly a shop only cigar given to the top Fuente shops. I'm not a big Connie guy either (at least not like @GIT14U is) but that is one of my favorite Fuentes and I'd take one of those over an Opus or Anejo any day of the week.

Dunstable, courtesy of @akpreacherplayz Very good smoke sir - thank you for the opportunity to try it.


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Life must be great in LA. I ordered a pour of the 25 at a lounge but changed my mind when it was a $250 pour lol. How does it compare to the Rare Cask?


I got this bottle for Father's Day many years ago. It was still $600 but a fraction of what it costs now.

Macallans is way over rated, but I've never been into sherried scotch. Haven't had rare cask


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

I don't even know if these were posted yet or not...been smoking those whiskey rebellions a lot lately...good stick right there


----------



## Hickorynut

JNV Habano before the rain.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

GOTF Apollo at Ligero Tobacco House


----------



## kacey

Time for my morning smoke break. Errr ummm walk.
Gonna start with the Ghurka then the vegas. Figure if I don't like one or more of the first two I still have a decent smoke as backup









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a RoMa Craft whiskey rebellion earlier today. It’s been awhile since checking on these. It was very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I've been slowly working my way through the Roma line and I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## Fusion

Found this in the bottom of one of my Tups, been there a few years, not bad, not great either lol


----------



## mpomario

Chilling at Lake Worth Cigars. Came out to nab some Gravito by Noel Rojas en robusto while they have them. This is a real nice place and they have a great selection. Ton of Viajes too. Family and friends etc. Well worth the drive.










Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Time for my morning smoke break. Errr ummm walk.
> Gonna start with the Ghurka then the vegas. Figure if I don't like one or more of the first two I still have a decent smoke as backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Dang Kacey, you need some sticks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wait....that is a two hour morning break...errrr walk


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Dang Kacey, you need some sticks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really just smoking my way through one of my 400 cnt humidors. Trying to get ready to move.
I must say that Ghurka was disgusting creamy texture taste like rubbing alcohol smells.
The 5 vegas was bland and had construction and burn issues.
Glad I had the RP and the AB

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

zcziggy said:


> Wait....that is a two hour morning break...errrr walk


6 miles. With a 100 pound lap dog, that gets excited every time he sees a woman another dog or a child.

Ohh and I am walking very slow for me, 9mm kidney stone causes a touch of pain.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> 6 miles. With a 100 pound lap dog, that gets excited every time he sees a woman another dog or a child.
> 
> Ohh and I am walking very slow for me, 9mm kidney stone causes a touch of pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Man, you walking with a kidney stone that big. Youz a tough dude.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

mpomario said:


> Man, you walking with a kidney stone that big. Youz a tough dude.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


What else am I going to do. Jogging and mountain biking hurt to much. I really like being able to eat and drink

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Chilling at Lake Worth Cigars. Came out to nab some Gravito by Noel Rojas en robusto while they have them. This is a real nice place and they have a great selection. Ton of Viajes too. Family and friends etc. Well worth the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Just called to order mine. Mike said he gave you a day pass for the private lounge. Nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1502 Ruby Lance with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Chilling at Lake Worth Cigars. Came out to nab some Gravito by Noel Rojas en robusto while they have them. This is a real nice place and they have a great selection. Ton of Viajes too. Family and friends etc. Well worth the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Tons of Viaje you say? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Gumby-cr

kacey said:


> 6 miles. With a 100 pound lap dog, that gets excited every time he sees a woman another dog or a child.
> 
> Ohh and I am walking very slow for me, 9mm kidney stone causes a touch of pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'm sure you are aware that your 9mm stone is too big to pass on its own? I had to get lithotripsy for a same sized one a few years ago. That was a week of misery after surgery. Hang in there brother :vs_cool:


----------



## Tulse

Caldwell Candy


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Tons of Viaje you say? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


Yep. Boxes. About 5 or more different kinds too.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Taking a break from servicing my lawn mower...


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## zcziggy

RP Old World Reserve, courtesy of @JohnUSA


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just called to order mine. Mike said he gave you a day pass for the private lounge. Nice.


I think it was Jerry. But yes. Very cool.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate and Queen Anne's Revenge....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Warning: Nastys are great but smoke in a well ventilated area!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> I think it was Jerry. But yes. Very cool.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


LOL, probably. I'm pretty bad with names.


----------



## Kidvegas

TAA thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from the garage


----------



## Dran

@TexaSmoke, thanks for the smoke brother!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm sure you are aware that your 9mm stone is too big to pass on its own? I had to get lithotripsy for a same sized one a few years ago. That was a week of misery after surgery. Hang in there brother :vs_cool:


Yes. I have surgery tomorrow, Sonic variety. So no stint. So no weeks of misery.
I have passed a 7mm stone out of the right kidney. I am aware of the joy a death pebble brings.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

kacey said:


> Yes. I have surgery tomorrow, Sonic variety. So no stint. So no weeks of misery.
> I have passed a 7mm stone out of the right kidney. I am aware of the joy a death pebble brings.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I had a few small ones done with the sonic many years ago but i still remember the agony, i feel for ya brother, hang in there


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> I had a few small ones done with the sonic many years ago but i still remember the agony, i feel for ya brother, hang in there


That's one thing i am afraid of....feel for you guys


----------



## Calidecks

Love these Padron's!!!


----------



## TX Cigar

From deep sea fishing trip today.


----------



## PTAaron

Haven't had one in a while... not as awesome as I remember but still tasty.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Strong in mind, body, and soul. Alma Fuerte, indeed...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

La Mission


----------



## BOSSTANK

These age well...


----------



## kacey

WNYTony said:


> La Mission


Yummy nummy love them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Gloria De Leon. Had a 5 pk shipped to me and one of them was damaged. I will say, that it didnt matter.

It smoked fine and tasted wonderful after a long overnight work shift.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Paired with Pete's Major Dickenson









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Was quite lack luster IMHO. Bitter and cotton mouth the whole way through. Maybe just young tobacky?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I enjoyed a fine Padron yesterday courtesy of Calidecks...thanks for the great stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chicken & Waffles ~ Maduro


----------



## ForMud

Really starting to shine after the year mark....


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> Chicken & Waffles ~ Maduro


Thats much darker than it looked on their page. Any good?


----------



## Fusion

This today


----------



## Edgy85

This one courtesy of @kacey and very tasty it was too! Cheers brother!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Birthday Cake ~


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Thats much darker than it looked on their page. Any good?


I liked it, but I need to have another to answer that question correctly haha... I had too much going on to really sit down and enjoy it... the next one I will


----------



## Tulse




----------



## blackrabbit

For Wednesday I smoked this Villa Sombra, a connecticut that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## tacket

Today's shorty. Fumbled this little guy on the way to my mouth and took out a chunk of the head for a less than ideal smoking experience.


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 CCA and Kona.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Room 101 CCA and Kona.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ha! CCA and Costa Rican,







This one's courtesy of @Olecharlie


----------



## BobP

Cain F.


----------



## crown

This is how THIS teacher is starting off summer break!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Found this dog rocket at the bottom of my tupper










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

tacket said:


> Today's shorty. Fumbled this little guy on the way to my mouth and took out a chunk of the head for a less than ideal smoking experience.


Those are excellent short smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice breezy evening to enjoy a good stick. First try at a Hiram


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela Pepperhead ROTT for science with a boozy iced coffee. These guys just keep putting out great small batch stuff.


----------



## tacket

Bigjohn said:


> Those are excellent short smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this one from the Puff Fairy, who if I remember correctly suspiciously had a Seattle Zipcode. And you, my friend, seem to know a lot about this particular smoke...hmmmm....


----------



## Wildman9907

tonight's fun, atleast it lasted about a month before the bike got ripped apart









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

crown said:


> This is how THIS teacher is starting off summer break!
> 
> View attachment 251010
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'64 PAM Torp... Man, I haven't had one of those in ages... Soooo good, but I wish they didn't come with such a cost premium because of the shape.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

tacket said:


> I got this one from the Puff Fairy, who if I remember correctly suspiciously had a Seattle Zipcode. And you, my friend, seem to know a lot about this particular smoke...hmmmm....


The world is full of suspicious coincidences

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

White Johnny from BOTL @GOT14U. This thing is different and in a good way - really digging it!

If I were rich, I'd just pay Jerrod to cigar shop for me!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## csk415

Habano 300. Starting off good.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

2015 LC50 from @WNYTony

Love every single one of these...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

crown said:


> This is how THIS teacher is starting off summer break!
> 
> View attachment 251010
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Today after breakfast








Now while watching Star Trek









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

Golf league smoke










Tonight a Could Hopper with thanks to @Elizabeth10


----------



## crown

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> '64 PAM Torp... Man, I haven't had one of those in ages... Soooo good, but I wish they didn't come with such a cost premium because of the shape.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I wouldn't have that vitola if I hadn't received it in a trade from @Humphrey's Ghost

^obviously I can't figure out how to tag him correctly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro. I've smoked a few of these. Very interesting cigar. Its very mellow strength wise.

But it has such full body and flavor, it can be confused for a full strength cigar.

Also, I've had it in a smaller RG and the larger RG seems to suit it better.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

19 Cloud Hopper


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cromagnon ~

This was a very good stick...


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> Now while watching Star Trek


Love me some Star Trek... I'm currently binge-watching Voyager on Netflix... again, for like the 8th time since it came out. :grin2:

Janeway or Picard... I would rather Janeway as my Cpt on a starship haha...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel 10 Anni and Guatemalan....#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> 19 Cloud Hopper


How on Gods green earth did you get yours before me...smh....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Annnnnd.....the Diesel went sideways after about an inch....chucked it. Always have a plan B....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> How on Gods green earth did you get yours before me...smh....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ligero got em Monday night, so naturally I was there when they opened Tuesday. They only got 1 box each size, and only one was missing from each box.


----------



## huffer33

AB second for thrifty Thursday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Couple more


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Dran

CHBL FTW!! Thanks @WNYTony!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another day of Gumby has zero patience :grin2:. ROTT Morphine Lancero. To those that picked these up and are not a Full/Full cigar smoker your in for a surprise. As I hit the last third the nic hit me pretty big. That doesn't happen often to me. Leather,earth,pepper freight train,vanilla,wood. Curious how the other 2 sizes fare. Will have to wait for the reviews because I'm sticking with the Lance's for this release.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Aged Maduro and a cup of Kona,


----------



## zcziggy

Nomad nutcracker, thanks to @kacey


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Mr Padilla gonna be mow-rons for a bit.

Getting better with rest. Pretty good #ThriftyThursday smoke IMO.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Ligero got em Monday night, so naturally I was there when they opened Tuesday. They only got 1 box each size, and only one was missing from each box.


Well that makes sense...cuz I'm waiting on the dang postman....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Who said Maduros are for winter smoking! Never had a bad one that I can remember.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Emilio AF1 thanks to @kacey









Sent from the garage


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rough day so a good smoke is in store


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> Annnnnd.....the Diesel went sideways after about an inch....chucked it. Always have a plan B....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The last 10th Anni I had did the same to me. I suffered it out to the halfway point hoping it would improve, but the attempt was futile. I've got a few more and am hoping it's not a trend.


----------



## norc47

A long slim Roma Craft


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Another day of Gumby has zero patience :grin2:. ROTT Morphine Lancero. To those that picked these up and are not a Full/Full cigar smoker your in for a surprise. As I hit the last third the nic hit me pretty big. That doesn't happen often to me. Leather,earth,pepper freight train,vanilla,wood. Curious how the other 2 sizes fare. Will have to wait for the reviews because I'm sticking with the Lance's for this release.


Good to know haven't received mine yet but ordered the Lanceros!


----------



## Rabidawise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

A few from the last 5 days on a cruise.



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And tonight. Sinistro Last Cowboy Lancero from Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

norc47 said:


> A long slim Roma Craft


Atlatl, nice! Haven't seen one of those being burned in here before.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## restomod




----------



## Ewood

First smoke in my apartment complexes indoor lounge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## greasemonger

^^^^thats insane right there. Never seen one that allowed smoking.

Another Chick Magnet for tonight


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ewood said:


> First smoke in my apartment complexes indoor lounge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An apartment smoking lounge? That's freakin awesome! And another RoMa lancero on here tonight? Ugh, the temptation...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

In a lancero mood tonight... And this is one freaking amazing one, courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ewood

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> An apartment smoking lounge? That's freakin awesome! And another RoMa lancero on here tonight? Ugh, the temptation...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Free spray tans for my gf and a cigar lounge for me...we were sold instantly















Here's my right and left views. Total of 9 seats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Yesterday I opened up my Pelican case "humidor" and selected my third cigar ever, a Gurkha Royal Challenge maduro. Took me about an hour and a half to smoke -- I was making a conscious effort not to smoke too quickly, and reading _The Spy and the Traitor_ by Ben Macintyre while smoking and sipping on some whiskey helped.

It was a pleasantly mild smoke, and a good option for transitioning my palate from pipe tobacco to the bolder, more in your face cigar tobacco. Nothing special, but nothing offensive either, and may be a good option to keep on hand. That said, there are too many cigars out there to stock up on any one just yet!


----------



## kacey

CFED Leche Mama Maduro.
Damned tasty









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Nice Espinosa Crema tonight. Took the girlfriend to the driving range for her first time and she did surprisingly well. Love that she sits outside with me when I smoke. Can't wait to move into our house in August so I can smoke in the garage or on the back porch


----------



## Westside Threat

Viaje Summerfest










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Finally got around to trying this and it's great. The rep gave it to me so that's about as thrifty as it gets


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> Who said Maduros are for winter smoking! Never had a bad one that I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah....maduro's are for anytime smokin'. I've been branching out into other types and I miss them already

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

AJ New World. Just a good ol' stand by.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros sun grown and Sumatra,


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## zcziggy

An Ezra, wish I knew the name. Thanks to @JohnUSA


----------



## Madderduro

finally got ahold of some andalusian bulls....wow what a good smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello Matilde!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> The last 10th Anni I had did the same to me. I suffered it out to the halfway point hoping it would improve, but the attempt was futile. I've got a few more and am hoping it's not a trend.


Ditto!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> First smoke in my apartment complexes indoor lounge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Free spray tans for my gf and a cigar lounge for me...we were sold instantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my right and left views. Total of 9 seats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy done moved uptown!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ForMud

Last years....


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

It's hard to get back into the swing of things around here when on a long buying freeze. On the plus side, I had 2 cigars this week. By winter time I'll be up to 3, lol.

Caldwell The King is Dead and a baby Caldwell Yellow Cake.
















Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ewood said:


> First smoke in my apartment complexes indoor lounge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is great! 
A Noel Rojas custom roll at Lake Worth Cigars. I've never seen a shop with this many Viaje. They had more boxes to be side.
















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cracker Crumbs from my buddy @blackrabbit


----------



## haegejc

La Aroma De Cuba. 95 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## restomod




----------



## kacey

AF Chateaux Fuente King Tubo. Lets see what the 2 years of sleeping has done for this cigar.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Connecticut.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with a cup of Kona,


----------



## jh314

Caldwell The king is dead earlier and a warped GR88 now - happy summer


----------



## Edgy85

Love this cigar. 
Love my new mug.
Viva Mexico...you hot steamy bitch you.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Southern Draw 300 hands Maduro

A different twist for a Maduro! Nice tasting notes. Dark as a 90% dark chocolate bar. Starting off with Mineral water, nutty, oak, white pepper and orange notes, with Mocha and coffee kicking in, medium all around in strength and body courtesy of @TexaSmoke, Thanks my friend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Antano Doble Fuerte and some liquid lightning for the longest day of the year!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## norc47

Tornado sirens going off, sheets of rain falling. Good time for a Padron.


----------



## Peapaw

BWS Sindustry. 
Probably could have used a longer nap.

Side note, I'm home until Sunday and I'm stocking up my travel humi.


----------



## csk415

Mmm. Pork skin. I could eat a whole bag of them.


----------



## csk415

Dran said:


> CHBL FTW!! Thanks @WNYTony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Great smoke. Wish I had a whole walk-in of them, yellow rose and waltz.


----------



## Rabidawise

Freakin pepper bomb from @Olecharlie! Thanks brother! Reminds me of a TDL on steroids!

Also, @UBC03, note the lack of toes....you're welcome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff White Knight Another great stick from SBC COTM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Freakin pepper bomb from @Olecharlie! Thanks brother! Reminds me of a TDL on steroids!
> 
> Also, @UBC03, note the lack of toes....you're welcome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What stick is this, I've been wanting to try one y'all call pepper bombs.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> What stick is this, I've been wanting to try one y'all call pepper bombs.


https://atlanticcigar.com/muestra-de-saka-by-dunbarton-tobacco-trust-nacatamale-6x48-coffins/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

5x60 Pennsyltucky. Always very good, but too fat, gotta try the 740 lancero next.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni,


----------



## msmith1986

Some others from this week, it got a little crazy. The blue ribbon was an F.X. Smith freebie, kind of strange but not terrible. The La Hermandad came from @SilkyJ about a year ago, thanks bro.



















































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> Southern Draw 300 hands Maduro
> 
> A different twist for a Maduro! Nice tasting notes. Dark as a 90% dark chocolate bar. Starting off with Mineral water, nutty, oak, white pepper and orange notes, with Mocha and coffee kicking in, medium all around in strength and body courtesy of @TexaSmoke, Thanks my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those. Have a bundle resting!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Freakin pepper bomb from @Olecharlie! Thanks brother! Reminds me of a TDL on steroids!
> 
> Also, @UBC03, note the lack of toes....you're welcome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha glad it got your attention lol!


----------



## ACasazza

The draw on this was so plugged until I got half way through it and it finally opened up. Sad that it happened


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ACasazza said:


> The draw on this was so plugged until I got half way through it and it finally opened up. Sad that it happened


I've had that happen with a few larger RG Anejos. Modus comes to the rescue, though. Lonnnnng rest also alleviates the problem, I've found.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Ha glad it got your attention lol!


It did for sure!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Remnants of a No. 2 Maduro. Damn ash kept falling off on my table instead of the ashtray. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SLOANER

WARNING 3 part post...

Well, due to some upcoming legal expenses. I decided to take on a lil part time job to relieve the burden. Looks like I'll be smoking quite a few lanceros moving forward at Stogies Houston. Start next week.

Also unexpectedly sat amongst a herf done by another fine group of Botl And they thought it be appropriate to bomb my butt as proper welcome.

Anyone needing LE lanceros... Let me know.

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Flor Fina 858 courtesy of @GOT14U


----------



## Westside Threat

El Artiste Cimarron. This thing is darn good. Meaty and Woody with the perfect amount of white pepper

And of course Tapatalk won't accept it.

Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural....and everything else a boy needs to get through a neighborhood blackout






























Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Thanks for the Sage Advice, @TexaSmoke! Bahaha, i cant even type that with a straight face









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Thanks for the Sage Advice, @TexaSmoke! Bahaha, i cant even type that with a straight face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I am a fountain of wisdom... lol

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

UG Rojas Shopbytch. Very good smoke, and will be amazing in a couple more months. Great construction, razor burn line, velvet smooth wrapper. Paired with a tasty cold brew this morning.


----------



## kacey

ACasazza said:


> The draw on this was so plugged until I got half way through it and it finally opened up. Sad that it happened


Get a Modus tool


----------



## Hickorynut

After a night of calls....this CLE Prieto courtesy of my favorite Marine @LeatherNeck.....and just in the first half inch.....more tones....crap!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Ax with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Quick LFD before running around doing chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Eggs and bacon with 2 cups of Bongo Java Coffee! Now home with this EZ Doughnut while dodging the rain!

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Undercrown Shade. Nice, good construction, but not much flavor. The maduro is the better mousetrap.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> After a night of calls....this CLE Prieto courtesy of my favorite Marine @*LeatherNeck*.....and just in the first half inch.....more tones....crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Fires or floods?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just went and picked this bad boy up from the dealer... :grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva V with 5 years on it. Very tasty although they were good rott too.


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Madderduro

tat 51 taa...viaje skull & bones...rc cro magnon...


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Fires or floods?


Probly tree and power lines. They got hammered by severe storms last night. Tonight may be just as bad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Santa Muerte with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Peapaw

greasemonger said:


> Probly tree and power lines. They got hammered by severe storms last night. Tonight may be just as bad.


We had severe storm watches last night but nothing ever materialized, got more for today but dry so far.


----------



## restomod




----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Fires or floods?


Fires, trees and powerlines. It took 4 hours to finish that one. Gonna try again later....lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Evening folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Just went and picked this bad boy up from the dealer... :grin2:


Dude! Ima havin toy envy....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod

Round 2 and some live Phish to keep me company.


----------



## norc47

#2 for the day. Black Works S&R, and some imported (from another state) beer while manning the grill station. I like this...pretty much tastes like new leather smells. Wrapper so oily that the heat from the cherry brings out a sheen.


----------



## Calidecks

Thanks @GunnyJ! Great flavor.


----------



## Peapaw

Dunhill maduro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Fires, trees and powerlines. It took 4 hours to finish that one. Gonna try again later....lol
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Well dang...Be safe brother :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

@cracker1397 La Mission well over 1 yr at rest with a sip of Macallan Rare Cask

Thanks Jason










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Cfed blond bombshell









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

First cigar in a while, and first NC in even longer.

Was a groom gift from my wife, we're coming up on our 2 year, thought it was a good time to enjoy it!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Another SBC COTM stick. Henkie. Not bad, most likely never would have picked one of these up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

For science!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> ACasazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The draw on this was so plugged until I got half way through it and it finally opened up. Sad that it happened
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that happen with a few larger RG Anejos. Modus comes to the rescue, though. Lonnnnng rest also alleviates the problem, I've found.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon
Click to expand...




kacey said:


> ACasazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The draw on this was so plugged until I got half way through it and it finally opened up. Sad that it happened
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Modus tool
Click to expand...

I'll have to look into it. Never heard of it before


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat,


----------



## ACasazza

Giving this a whirl tonight


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ACasazza said:


> I'll have to look into it. Never heard of it before


They're worth every penny. High quality, multi-purpose, and the combo of Modus tool, cigar stand, and glue is a killer combo. Jack @curmudgeonista designed and sells them.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/278450-modus-deals.html

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Gummy Jones

Passing these out at this party

Lots of wounded soldiers


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Well-rested Melanio figurado tonight. The very far end was just completely plugged, so had to cut about 1/2" off, unfortunately. Perfecto/figurado problems...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out for a walk...


----------



## WNYTony

A little Davidoff while doing a few odd jobs around the house










Tonight a Viaje - Atlantic Cigars 20th Anniversary edition, while our Boston keeps watch over his kingdom


----------



## msmith1986

Tonight's smoke is courtesy of @SilkyJ from the hot sauce bomb back in October. This is by far the best PDR I've ever had. It has to be a 90+ rated smoke. Predominantly cedar and baking spices, perfect A+ med/med smoke and I paired it with Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up coffee. 
Can anyone tell me if this is the corojo? It seems all their bands are changing now and the closest I can find is a pic on CI with a cedar sleeve and red foot ribbon. This was in cello with only the band you see. I need more of these in my life!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Tonight's smoke is courtesy of @SilkyJ from the hot sauce bomb back in October. This is by far the best PDR I've ever had. It has to be a 90+ rated smoke. Predominantly cedar and baking spices, perfect A+ med/med smoke and I paired it with Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up coffee.
> Can anyone tell me if this is the corojo? It seems all their bands are changing now and the closest I can find is a pic on CI with a cedar sleeve and red foot ribbon. This was in cello with only the band you see. I need more of these in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I can't say I'm right. But It says "1875 Reserva" so it may be the old band for an Oscuro. I personally love the PDR 1875 Oscuro.

Is the wrapper darker than the picture shows?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Lights are back on. But I still needed a stogie and a Sierra Nevada.

My Father El Centurion...of course









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> I can't say I'm right. But It says "1875 Reserva" so it may be the old band for an Oscuro. I personally love the PDR 1875 Oscuro.
> 
> Is the wrapper darker than the picture shows?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Nah, the oscuro is all but black wrapper leaf and a different color band, usually blue I think. I think you're thinking of the PDR 1878 capa oscuro, that one has red band and a lot darker wrapper. This one is a medium brown natural looking wrapper.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Nah, the oscuro is all but black wrapper leaf and a different color band, usually blue I think. I think you're thinking of the PDR 1878 capa oscuro, that one has red band and a lot darker wrapper. This one is a medium brown natural looking wrapper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah that was a shot in the dark. Thats why I asked if the color of the wrapper was darker than the picture.

The Capa Oscuro has a red band also. But its thinner and not as "old timey" looking. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Blend 17 by JJ Fox cigar merchant of London









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Joya de Nicaragua from @TexaSmoke
Thanks bro its hitting the spot this morning


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Tonight's smoke is courtesy of @SilkyJ from the hot sauce bomb back in October. This is by far the best PDR I've ever had. It has to be a 90+ rated smoke. Predominantly cedar and baking spices, perfect A+ med/med smoke and I paired it with Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up coffee.
> Can anyone tell me if this is the corojo? It seems all their bands are changing now and the closest I can find is a pic on CI with a cedar sleeve and red foot ribbon. This was in cello with only the band you see. I need more of these in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That is what they call the 2006 Corojo, I believe. I think I have a few tucked away. CP has them for 2 bucks every now and then.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Quiet morning....DPG CC and Southern Texas Pecan coffee









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> La Aroma De Cuba. 95 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We gotta get you to the Puff Houston unofficial hangout lounge soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Ender1553 said:


> First cigar in a while, and first NC in even longer.
> 
> Was a groom gift from my wife, we're coming up on our 2 year, thought it was a good time to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Great to see you back. Happy preemptive anniversary! I haven't met up with the Jungle in quite a while. They are now at the Texican.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

Good morning. Curivari Reserva Limitada. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva V. Tasty.


----------



## greasemonger

Joya Red. 18mo in and still not my thing.


----------



## Calidecks

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I've had that happen with a few larger RG Anejos. Modus comes to the rescue, though. Lonnnnng rest also alleviates the problem, I've found.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Just got this 'PerfecDraw' tool. Saved a few My Father cigars.


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> That is what they call the 2006 Corojo, I believe. I think I have a few tucked away. CP has them for 2 bucks every now and then.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


That's crazy, the going price I saw on CI is like $10/stick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

2015 lfd salomon while I watch the local team lose....view from my backyard


----------



## Dran

Drinkin and smoking away a Sunday afternoon!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

H-Town









Sent from the garage


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> Joya Red. 18mo in and still not my thing.


Try the Joya Black, completely different animal. The Antaño is good too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

next!!! these are good lots of hazelnut


----------



## Olecharlie

Perdomo 2 courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non another good one! Thanks Nate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Perdomo 2 courtesy of @Sine_Qua_Non another good one! Thanks Nate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you enjoy it; they don't hold a candle to the original release versions, but still decent. That stick had about 8 months rest time on it when you lit it up.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm glad you enjoy it; they don't hold a candle to the original release versions, but still decent. That stick had about 8 months rest time on it when you lit it up.


Well it's a good solid smoke IMHO. I have heard from guys that have attended the Perdomo factory tour talk about how surprised they were to find so many good Perdomos. I have the Pardon 80 yr still bidding his time lol!


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## PanzaVerde

Friday night at a friends Bday party


















And now today I am reminded of why I don't smoke outside mid day during the summer months 93 degrees with a heat index of 110. Still enjoying this cigar.


----------



## S&W

A few pics from vacation. Smoked a bunch but didn't take many pics. The phone stayed in the room most of the time.


----------



## Matt_21

Just finished up this 2006 Don Carlos Anniversary.
Good stick. Really good.
The wrappers on these old girls are a bit fragile but they burn through as if it's no problem.


----------



## msmith1986

Some Caldwell stuff I really like, but this doesn't fit me at all. Kind of glad it's the only one I have.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou 1922 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## kacey

Warped La Hacienda









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Not as good as 2018 IMO, maybe some rest would do them some good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

So good









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## MrCrowley39

Found this one in the humidor, apparently I put it in there May 2016.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

EP.


----------



## ScottyB

Skinny Tat while grilling.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Changing out the brake pads on the Can-am


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Not as good as 2018 IMO, maybe some rest would do them some good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think have 1 left of the 2016 morphine coronas. Those were so good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TKID










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

Good stuff.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Joya Red. 18mo in and still not my thing.


I'll buy the rest you have....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

What's left of a Hoyo Silver grading a path back to civilization.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva melanio, wishing monday never comes


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I'll buy the rest you have....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It was part of a DE add-on sampler with purchase of some UCs. I think that may have been the last, but I'll check. Obviously no charge lmao


----------



## PanzaVerde

Been awhile since I had one of these










Older dog gets a little annoyed with the little pup lol


----------



## Edgy85

This Bad boy from 2014. Amazing.
Mucho gracious joe @Dran...you're too good to me 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2019. Needs soooooo much more rest. Still doesn't suck










Sent from the Westside


----------



## tazdvl

Nub Maduro while we clean up the patio for summer pool fun!
















Gotta love child labor!

Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz


----------



## mpomario

RP Decade en Lonsdale. Great size of these. Watching the storms and Holey Moly.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

mpomario said:


> RP Decade en Lonsdale. Great size of these. Watching the storms and Holey Moly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Looks like y'all are getting hit pretty good. Supposed to hit us in the middle of the night


----------



## SilkyJ

msmith1986 said:


> Tonight's smoke is courtesy of @SilkyJ from the hot sauce bomb back in October. This is by far the best PDR I've ever had. It has to be a 90+ rated smoke. Predominantly cedar and baking spices, perfect A+ med/med smoke and I paired it with Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up coffee.
> Can anyone tell me if this is the corojo? It seems all their bands are changing now and the closest I can find is a pic on CI with a cedar sleeve and red foot ribbon. This was in cello with only the band you see. I need more of these in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was the corojo. Glad you liked it.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Got a couple in on the golf course today


----------



## mpomario

Finishing up the stormy night. It's coming south my Texas folks. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Calidecks

Another fine cigar compliments of @GunnyJ


----------



## msmith1986

V1990 toro from 2008 with a cup of Sumatra/Peru Mash-Up. Fairly mellow now, but good strength and complexity still. Yeah I have the girls' Minnie Mouse table out here, don't judge me, lol.
















Sent from the breezeway


----------



## BobP

Beautiful day yesterday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old faithful and Sumatra on a dark and stormy morning,


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Gumby-cr

This calls for a special celebratory smoke. After 3 months of dealing with a kidney stone it FINALLY decided to leave this morning:grin2: I've had my fair share of them over the past 20 years and I have no clue how I passed this one without surgery. Cigar pic here and stone pic will be in the anti-thread post section :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Gumby-cr said:


> This calls for a special celebratory smoke. After 3 months of dealing with a kidney stone it FINALLY decided to leave this morning/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png I've had my fair share of them over the past 20 years and I have no clue how I passed this one without surgery. Cigar pic here and stone pic will be in the anti-thread post section


I've been lucky that I haven't had a kidney stone, which is good because I hear they are incredibly painful. Congratulations on passing yours.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> This calls for a special celebratory smoke. After 3 months of dealing with a kidney stone it FINALLY decided to leave this morning:grin2: I've had my fair share of them over the past 20 years and I have no clue how I passed this one without surgery. Cigar pic here and stone pic will be in the anti-thread post section :vs_laugh:


Congrats brother! Well deserved after that fight.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## menchacav00

Yesterdays Smoke


----------



## Peapaw

Aging Room M356ii


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press....found this one hiding, too bad it's the last one....I think...

With Guatemalan...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Old school, still has some kick









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ACasazza

Not a fan of infused cigars (didn't know it was when I grabbed it from the B &M) but it's alright. Would have picked something else but didn't feel like going back inside.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ACasazza said:


> Not a fan of infused cigars (didn't know it was when I grabbed it from the B &M) but it's alright. Would have picked something else but didn't feel like going back inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


That's the only cigar that made me physically ill.. had to fight back the urge to puke the whole time..

I woulda ditched it as soon as my lips made contact but my buddy gave it to me insisting it was great. He watched me smoke it and kept asking "pretty good huh?". My mouth kept up the pre vomit watering the whole freakin time.. That nasty saccharin taste was just too much.


----------



## ACasazza

UBC03 said:


> That's the only cigar that made me physically ill.. had to fight back the urge to puke the whole time..
> 
> I woulda ditched it as soon as my lips made contact but my buddy gave it to me insisting it was great. He watched me smoke it and kept asking "pretty good huh?". My mouth kept up the pre vomit watering the whole freakin time.. That nasty saccharin taste was just too much.


The flavor is pretty strong, but I used a vape to kick the habit of smoking so it's nothing overwhelming for me. Have had way worse flavors of vape juice that my old roommate would come home with. Anytime he said "Man you gotta try this" my palette was in for some abuse. He always brought home the nastiest sugary flavors.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> After a night of calls....this CLE Prieto courtesy of my favorite Marine @LeatherNeck.....and just in the first half inch.....more tones....crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hope you finally got to finish it.


----------



## S&W

ACasazza said:


> Not a fan of infused cigars (didn't know it was when I grabbed it from the B &M) but it's alright. Would have picked something else but didn't feel like going back inside.


I tried a Whisky infused cigar while on vacation and enjoyed it. But I was more "infused" than the cigar at that point in the evening so that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## ACasazza

S&W said:


> I tried a Whisky infused cigar while on vacation and enjoyed it. But I was more "infused" than the cigar at that point in the evening so that may have had something to do with it.


I have a couple of the diesel whiskey rebellion and Camacho barrel aged sticks resting in hopes of those not being so much as an infused sick but something with just a slightly different profile. I've heard way better things about those two than I have of any other 'infused' cigar.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

UBC03 said:


> That's the only cigar that made me physically ill.. had to fight back the urge to puke the whole time..
> 
> I woulda ditched it as soon as my lips made contact but my buddy gave it to me insisting it was great. He watched me smoke it and kept asking "pretty good huh?". My mouth kept up the pre vomit watering the whole freakin time.. That nasty saccharin taste was just too much.


Thanks, now I want to try it.....


----------



## ForMud

Rock solid as normal.....









What's left of a butterfly my cat didn't eat....They look mad.


----------



## huffer33

Afternoon folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion

Had a sore throat these last few days and the cigars seemed to make it worse so i stuck to the pipe, back with a Cigar today, all seems well now


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I have never tried an infused cigar, have always shyed away from them, but the Acids seem popular so I should probably give them a shot someday.


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> This calls for a special celebratory smoke. After 3 months of dealing with a kidney stone it FINALLY decided to leave this morning:grin2: I've had my fair share of them over the past 20 years and I have no clue how I passed this one without surgery. Cigar pic here and stone pic will be in the anti-thread post section :vs_laugh:


Well here's to passing a stone. 2 year old La Imperiosa en Magicos.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13 Oblongata.


----------



## TX Cigar

Never had this one before. Pretty reasonable at the lounge.


----------



## Shaver702

Get two more in before heading home

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

At Uhle's in Milwaukee with the lady after taking her to a local sour brewery and sushi for lunch






























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Punch rare corojo 10th anniversary courtesy of @kacey
Cheers brother this was a good one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks to @Matt_21, an old reliable!


----------



## [email protected]

Soo smoothe...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Punch rare corojo 10th anniversary courtesy of @*kacey*
> Cheers brother this was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Glad you like it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hedged a bet fixin the road yesterday...sigh....freak storms again....

Curivari Buenaventura









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> Hope you finally got to finish it.


I did....three hours later it was still on my front tire where I left it at the station. Clipped it back and savored it to the nub. It was good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Blond Bombshell from one of the Passes last year (not sure which). I'm thinking this was dropped in by @kacey, but I ain't sure. Again, it wasn't yesterday so I'm not obligated to remember. :vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397

Closed on our old home today!!!!! So glad to get that monkey off my back! This smoke courtesy of @Olecharlie. Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Quick Mr Brownstone after dinner with a pour of Blanton's for digestion, 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag









Sent from the garage


----------



## greasemonger

Leche Maduro on the back 9 earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## Gummy Jones

These are old airplane size shooters we got from the wife's grandfather. One was over half empty. I figured someone took a sip out of them. Upon further examination they were unopened and had evaporated. 

I'll let you know if I go blind. 

Probably not as good as the oban18 I had yesterday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## restomod

CI blend labs ry-444 that they no longer make, should have bought tons.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Deuce Da Masta

First cigar at the new house.


----------



## Rondo

Congrats @Deuce Da Masta
May your family have many happy years in your new home.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rondo said:


> Congrats @*Deuce Da Masta*
> May your family have many happy years in your new home.
> 
> View attachment 251356


Thanks brother. Was a long week of moving. A family of 6, we have a crap load of stuff lol


----------



## msmith1986

PDR capa oscuro when I got home earlier. Hunting a night smoke now.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Second cigar of the day had a Java Mint for the afternoon walk.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Triple Maduro.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## vroom_vroom

Had to wait till after my project today for my Stick( running fuel lines on the boat) worth the wait.

Rp royal vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SG FDLA toro from 15'. So good right now, with a cup of Costa Rican/Columbian Mash-Up.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CH type of day. 















Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WNYTony

Alpha Dawg courtesy of @SilkyJ excellent cigar


----------



## BobP

Have a good day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PDR Reserva with Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed this one last night


----------



## huffer33

Mr. Sam









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## zcziggy

Good morning cigar


----------



## kacey

vroom_vroom said:


> Had to wait till after my project today for my Stick( running fuel lines on the boat) worth the wait.
> 
> Rp royal vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good beer choice. One of the few beers worth drinking.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Tatuaje El Triunfador. Decent enough cigar but I still don't dig lanceros. They just seem like too much work to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peapaw

Tatuaje Tattoo from @Ckc123 thanks brother, awesome smoke


----------



## ScottyB

I'm really digging these for a daytime smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

2009 Edge Sumatra courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta

It's a cedar bomb....with a side of cotton mouth. Should a saved it for pairing with a scotch....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

From spring box pass for Tatuesday. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Tulse




----------



## ForMud

Not to bad for a Connie.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Only ever had a couple of these, dont know why because they are pretty good


----------



## BOSSTANK

BWS Green Hornet ~ as I watch the storm roll in...


----------



## TX Cigar

Padron and a coffee.


----------



## huffer33

Been playing with my pellet gun. Target was over 25 yards and the circles are smaller than a dime. The bottom two were just to test I was basically out of air.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Only ever had a couple of these, dont know why because they are pretty good


I got a fiver of those from Jack a year ago. I smoked 2 already and they were good. I'm really starting to catch on to PDR stuff that has Nica leaf in the blend here lately, because I never really gave them a shot as I'm not a fan of DR tobacco for the most part. That corojo I had the other night was amazing.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Not bad for a yard gar


----------



## ScottyB

Perfect night for fishing.


----------



## greasemonger

Hot Cocoa


----------



## Insignia100

My Father La Antiguedad robusto. It was pretty good, but a bit stronger than I'm looking for at this point in my journey. I wouldn't turn one down if given to me, but I'll be looking at lighter bodied cigars for now.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Fausto!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Consigliere soldier from 2/17. These things are as good as the original Soprano it seems. I was hunting for an original but I'm not sure if I have any more left. 
Bonus: my wife surprised me with 2 extra recliners and a TV in our closed in breezeway, which has been my lounge since shortly after we moved in here in Feb.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

George Rico GR Specials bundle cigar... Smooth sweet cedar with minimal transitions. Light spice on the retrohale.
The description on the sight I read said full but it's a medium/medium at best.
I'm gonna file these in my humi under T for thrifty.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Tuesday with one of my favs









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## restomod




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

First time I've ever had one of these get plugged. Modus to the rescue! Thanks @curmudgeonista!



















Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


>


I have a maduro 90th resting that I bought in Vegas last month. Don't know how much longer I'll be able to let it sit...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I have a maduro 90th resting that I bought in Vegas last month. Don't know how much longer I'll be able to let it sit...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


This ones a natural... but maduro are good too.
My favorite stick right here, its not suffocating humid out tonight so I brought out the good stuff.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> This ones a natural... but maduro are good too.
> 
> My favorite stick right here, its not suffocating humid out tonight so I brought out the good stuff.


I'm almost afraid to try it, in case it unthrones my previous favorite, hahaha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm almost afraid to try it, in case it unthrones my previous favorite, hahaha.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Haha... whats your current fav?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Haha... whats your current fav?


80th maduro, hands down. If I had to pick one to smoke the rest of my life, it would win by a landslide. Especially since it's a perfecto.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

S&S


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 80th maduro, hands down. If I had to pick one to smoke the rest of my life, it would win by a landslide. Especially since it's a perfecto.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I dont think i have ever had an 80th but I have had an 85th.

I prefer the naturals in all Padrons, has more of that Padron flavor not drowned out by the Maduro wrapper. imo But I do like to mix them up a bit.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> I dont think i have ever had an 80th but I have had an 85th.
> 
> I prefer the naturals in all Padrons, has more of that Padron flavor not drowned out by the Maduro wrapper. imo But I do like to mix them up a bit.


If you want to try an 80th, just say the word, I have six on hand at the moment. It would be a maduro, but I doubt it would disappoint...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> If you want to try an 80th, just say the word, I have six on hand at the moment. It would be a maduro, but I doubt it would disappoint...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


How about I trade you my favorite Padron No.90 natural for one?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> How about I trade you my favorite Padron No.90 natural for one?


That sounds like a fair deal. I still have your address. If you need mine, let me know. I have a busy next couple of days, but can have it your way by the end of the week.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That sounds like a fair deal. I still have your address. If you need mine, let me know. I have a busy next couple of days, but can have it your way by the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Pm me your address again and I will get it shipped out tomorrow. >


----------



## msmith1986

Last IR maduro from a ten pack I got 6/16. I haven't bought much in over a year, so now I'm getting into the single stuff not included in what I had to sell last summer. Desert island good at this point.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Whipped Cream


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Aged with Sumatra,


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> Pm me your address again and I will get it shipped out tomorrow. >


And we all know how this will go.


----------



## Peapaw

Nica Libre 25th A silver.


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 80th maduro, hands down. If I had to pick one to smoke the rest of my life, it would win by a landslide. Especially since it's a perfecto.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm with nate 80th maduro is my favorite padron I've ever had. Simply amazing smokes. I can't see you being disappoint!


----------



## huffer33

La hermanadad Costa fuerte









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Yesterday evening :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

CH goodness!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

huffer33 said:


> La hermanadad Costa fuerte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


How is it?
Do you know if that company is still making cigars? I know the owner works for general cigar pushing Cohibas now.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Yesterday evening :grin2:


Freedom Bucket! Nice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## thegraduate

Caldwell - "Lost and Found" Swedish Delight - Robusto - Seasoned a short 8 months. Last night was a great night to enjoy this.


----------



## awk6898

Slowly smoking off most of my NC stache and I'm always surprised at how good these are. I might have to make an exception to my "no more box purchases of NCs" rule I set for myself.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This grown up Rothschild today, always good


----------



## kacey

Warped LA Colmena courtesy of @Fusion









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ren Huggins said:


> How is it?
> Do you know if that company is still making cigars? I know the owner works for general cigar pushing Cohibas now.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


I don't actually know the particulars as somebody here passed that to me. It tasted like a $3 cigar, was a bit tight, and had two minor cracks develop on its own accord.

Making up for it now... Black works nbk









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

Dapper, La Madrina


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Yesterday evening :grin2:


Hell yeah! :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

After yard work.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Will be mowing past dark haha.... fired up this year and half old log for the journey. Good smoke


----------



## BobP

Didn't eat much all day, drank nothing but coffee. Having said that, this little baby packed a punched. Still very good though.


----------



## Razorhog

New World Puro Especial - At $5 per stick, these are fantastic.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RP. Old World Reserve Corojo.... should have left this in the box. Not really enjoying it but not going to waist it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Rabidawise started coffee talkin.....and Ima been eyeballin' this AJF courtesy of @cracker1397 and decided they was a good pair.

IBCC Thor and New World

We now resume your normally scheduled humid AF summer.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Rare corojo 2006 a rep gave me just over a year ago. He gave me 2 and said the rumor was they were made as a LE SLR but after a few years aging decided to give the RyJ brand something interesting with it instead. Earthy, nutty, creamy, with subtle cedar and spice throughout. It's a nice light-med smoke on a hot day like today with some cold PA birch beer, but I would say their Media Noche is still better, darker, and stronger (my preference). For the SRP though, I'd take many cheaper boutique sticks instead.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Crux Epicure.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ Overruns and a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 251542


Why was I not aware of AJ overruns? I'm offended now. Off to google I go.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

It's Wednesday









Sent from the garage


----------



## PuffnDraw

I smoked a RP Ocean Club Toro just now. Not bad at all.

About to smoke a RP Edge A-10.


----------



## PanzaVerde

This is such a good stick. Love a San Andres wrapper


----------



## ScottyB

Big, dark, oily torp, courtesy of @Dran. Not sure what it is, but it's pretty darned good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> AJ Overruns and a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 251542


Lots of luck on that search! I think it's been a while since these were available. 
Have you tried the Nicaraguan 2nds/overruns? I won't swear to it but I think they might be AJ.


----------



## Dran

New one to me!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Flying pig with the obligatory mojito.
Hope everyone is doing well.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Padron Maduro with some Sheridans.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BK Black. Starting to smooth out finally.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Extremely weird colorations on this wrapper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Three months have passed, time for an AM Reconquista... Large RG, could use another month or two resting, but it's still delicious.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## capnpfff-cl

I kept seeing a bunch of you smoking them, so I decided to get a few to try for myself. For "research purposes" :vs_laugh:


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy from @OneStrangeOne ... very tasty! Thanks brother!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Work is done now its play time! Got a pile of new upgrades for the Raptor to install...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Decades


----------



## PanzaVerde

Never had it before so why not since I got called into work. Not too bad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Ewood said:


> Extremely weird colorations on this wrapper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the San Andres. I believe I had one at Christmas time. Maduro sorting is expensive, and marbling happens alot while rotating pilons of tobacco and not remembering what was where, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Short robusto before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

First time with the maduro and it's not bad










Warped Wednesday smoke tonight


----------



## Cossie

Another night off. Blessed to be able to chill and be American.

Perdomo Habano Maduro









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!! LFD to start my day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Red with Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

I had an absolutely crappy day yesterday. So last night I decided to go with a can't miss cigar and a little Four Roses Bourbon to get things headed back in the right direction.


----------



## Peapaw

An LFD and as a result of my horrible record keeping habit I don't know who sent it but thanks cigar fairy, whoever you are, excellent smoke


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK

Pulled an all nighter, time to rest a few...


----------



## Dran

LGC Estelli, pretty good smoke!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> It's Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


Is that the newer release and if so have they gotten better yet? The 2 I've lit up had very bad construction issues unfortunately.


----------



## the camaro show

So far kinda bland

Update it was horrible


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> An LFD and as a result of my horrible record keeping habit I don't know who sent it but thanks cigar fairy, whoever you are, excellent smoke


PeaPaw!! It's not your birthday!! Just kidding, that is the LFD "*Event Only* 2018" that I purchased at a B&M.... Thank makes sense right "event" only. LOL enjoy and be safe out there! Joseph


----------



## Rondo

Despite all my Rage


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna fit this in walking some fence lines...

AB Coyol









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> PeaPaw!! It's not your birthday!! Just kidding, that is the LFD "*Event Only* 2018" that I purchased at a B&M.... Thank makes sense right "event" only. LOL enjoy and be safe out there! Joseph


Well dang... I wasn't planning on smoking those yet, that's what happens when you're rifling through humidors and grabbing sticks as you walk out the door. Also explains why I couldn't find who sent it, I didn't check the birthday smokes list.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kidvegas

Just checking online and i believe these are original release


----------



## SLOANER

Lunch break goodness!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Dran

Thanks @WNYTony!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

Busy day at the races. Don't forget your sunscreen, kids.

Tatuaje Cazadores
Paul Garmirian Reserva
Warped Black Honey
LP L40

My palate was roast.






























Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> Fired up this bad boy from @OneStrangeOne ... very tasty! Thanks brother!


This little guy last night kicked my butt!
Must have been a combo of stronger than I expected and not having smoked many cigars lately... but boy was the world spinning! LOL.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

PTAaron said:


> This little guy last night kicked my butt!
> Must have been a combo of stronger than I expected and not having smoked many cigars lately... but boy was the world spinning! LOL.


Opus x are pretty strong smokes. First time I smoked one I was a novice and it made me so sick I puked lol. Not a problem any longer.. I still put opus under the do not smoke on an empty stomach category .


----------



## huffer33

What we call a heat wave. No really.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Couple earlier. Costa Fuerte and a Bobalu Oscuro courtesy of @kacey good stick there


----------



## PTAaron

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Opus x are pretty strong smokes. First time I smoked one I was a novice and it made me so sick I puked lol. Not a problem any longer.. I still put opus under the do not smoke on an empty stomach category .


Yeah I had just eaten, but no carbs... things got spinny so I had some sugar, then the cold sweats started - just laid back in my chair and rode it out. LOL!
Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Peapaw

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Opus x are pretty strong smokes. First time I smoked one I was a novice and it made me so sick I puked lol. Not a problem any longer.. I still put opus under the do not smoke on an empty stomach category .





PTAaron said:


> Yeah I had just eaten, but no carbs... things got spinny so I had some sugar, then the cold sweats started - just laid back in my chair and rode it out. LOL!
> Glad to know I'm not the only one.


Now y'all have me worried about the 2 I have in my birthday smokes list, I usually smoke in the mornings without eating breakfast.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peapaw said:


> Now y'all have me worried about the 2 I have in my birthday smokes list, I usually smoke in the mornings without eating breakfast.


I would at least have some juice first


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Peapaw

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I would at least have some juice first


My coffee flavored sugar (as my wife calls my coffee) should do the trick.... I hope.


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> Busy day at the races. Don't forget your sunscreen, kids.
> 
> Tatuaje Cazadores
> Paul Garmirian Reserva
> Warped Black Honey
> LP L40
> 
> My palate was roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


Holy Cow it's the @disco_potato. How are you disco? I haven't seen a post from you in what seems like for ever.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Had to break out the cedar strip for my first Long Live The King and a nice first so far. @Fusion you know how to pick em brother, thanks again!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AJF Rosa de Guadalupe... Tasty but peppery


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites.


----------



## SilkyJ

Diesel Whiskey Row and some ribs for work tomorrow. Found this in the bottom of my thrifty Thursday box. I had forgot that I had any left.


----------



## Rondo

Hot Cocoa


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> Holy Cow it's the @disco_potato. How are you disco? I haven't seen a post from you in what seems like for ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That is correct, I am *THE* Disco_Potato. Kind of a big deal around here. :grin2:

I'm good but being on a long buying freeze is making it hard for me to get back into the swing of things around here. I'll get there.


----------



## Edgy85

Padron 2000. Always a pleasure never a chore.
Hope everyone is good!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> That is correct, I am *THE* Disco_Potato. Kind of a big deal around here. :grin2:
> 
> I'm good but being on a long buying freeze is making it hard for me to get back into the swing of things around here. I'll get there.


PM me your address and I will get you back in the swing.
I don't mind making disco_mashed_potato 
Not responsible for the damage to neighbors or neighboring states.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Casa Fernandez Not bad but would prefer a smaller RG with this blend!! Another from my swag bag I got at the Tex Cigar Fest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little Rebellion after a crazy 4 days!


----------



## ScottyB

CFed Collective courtesy of @kacey. First time I've tried one - really great smoke, thanks brother!


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Opus x are pretty strong smokes. First time I smoked one I was a novice and it made me so sick I puked lol. Not a problem any longer.. I still put opus under the do not smoke on an empty stomach category .


I smoked a few Lost City, guess I missed out on all the fun but no envy on my behalf!


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke
This was delicious start to finish. Thanks bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Continuation from yesterday of San Andres wrappers today. Always a pleasure to smoke a Undercrown Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> I smoked a few Lost City, guess I missed out on all the fun but no envy on my behalf!


I just made the mistake of smoking my first opus when I was a new smoker. I've had handfuls of them since and have no issues......

And yeah nicotine overdose is not a fun ride. The spins are the worst lol


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Happy Thursday


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finishing off the night with a Little Devil










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Last Opus X I smoked with water on an empty stomach on a Friday drive. I still had my usual halftime cigarette and one immediately after. Dead serious, always been a nicotine junkie.


Deuce Da Masta said:


> Opus x are pretty strong smokes. First time I smoked one I was a novice and it made me so sick I puked lol. Not a problem any longer.. I still put opus under the do not smoke on an empty stomach category .





huffer33 said:


> What we call a heat wave. No really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


South Central PA this week is getting warm. Humidity and sudden downpours are ongoing like usual too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My thrifty quickie earlier. Gotta find another now that I'm relaxing.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Camacho. Perfect burn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

haegejc said:


> Camacho. Perfect burn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different line, same company!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

L'Atelier Cote d'Or La Tache 2016 courtesy of @WNYTony. Paired with Yamazaki 12.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Before bed La Nox with ice water. Came outside and lit the tiki's to keep the bugs halfway at bay.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Last Call


----------



## Cossie

601 Blue Line Maduro....wow...
Smooth, bold flavor, low nic.

Thing is a smoke wagon. 
Not too slow of a burner though.

Can't beat it for the price. If you're a La Mission fan, you may like these









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF and Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

AB Magic Toast. Strange name! Waiting for service on my truck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#FuenteFriday 
R52 Magnum and Southern Texas Pecan coffee....

Happy Friday Puff-Kin!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

This is more like What did you smoke yesterday and finish today? Viaje Roman Candle (more like yard stick). 9x50 with a rumored Maduro wrapper. As I unwrap this stick from it's red paper sleeve I actually giggle to myself. I think to myself what did I get myself into now? As a few of you know here I am a glutton for punishment so let's kick things up a notch. Grabbed a Stout from the fridge that's been sitting in there a few months. I figure this is a good occasion as any to drink it. Upon cracking the lid of the can I see the ABV is 17%. Hoo Boy we are in for an experience tonight folks. Anyways, back to the cigar review...

Not much coming off the wrapper that I can pick up. Mostly a natural tobacco smell which is weird considering it's supposed to be a Maduro wrapper. From the foot the same. Well, let's cut the end off this branch and get her started. Shocked that it didn't take that much to get this lit up. I figured I would be using half the butane in my lighter but no. Off the start I am getting a smooth natural tobacco and light cedar. I will take it. I'm not really sure on whether I will get changes in the profile in thirds so I'm more going with every hour updates. After the first hour is up I see that I only burned up an inch and a half on this nine inch monstrosity. Still getting that natural tobacco and cedar but I'm also picking up a lemon zest which definately didn't come from the stout I drank.

After the 2nd hour still getting a smooth natural tobacco core with the lemon zest. I'm now getting a bit of pepper also. I'm still waiting for this roman candle to start shooting balls of flames from it's foot into the neighbors yard but no go. I send a text to @kacey at the end of the 2 hour mark and I'm almost at the halfway mark of this cigar.

At the 3rd hour I look at the time on my phone. It says 9:45 pm and it's starting to get dark here. I'm starting to get some vitamin N from this. What have I gotten myself into again I think to myself. I start to get bored because there isn't much of a change in flavor profile with this cigar. I must soldier on for Science though.

4th hour there is still 3 inches left and I'm ready to throw in the towel. It's still burning like a champ. No construction issues. It's just nothing has changed still. I think this would be a great cigar if your grilling,golfing,or anything else where you don't have to concentrate on a cigar. Maybe I will light another up in 2-3 months to see if anything wakes up flavor wise (I'm hoping so).

5th hour mark and just over an inch left and I can barely keep my eyes open. The skunks are out too in the backyard and I don't wish to be a victim so I'm throwing in the towel and calling it a night. I've smoked a few Opus X A's in my cigar journey and I think those are 9 1/2 x 50 and those last like 3 hours. I'm not sure what tobacco is in the Viaje Roman Candle but to be able to get over 5 hours smoking at my regular cadence is something else. I honestly felt stupid holding this thing until I got around to Churchill size. Good thing I was in my backyard and the neighbors didn't see me. Anyways, I'm giving this a 6/10 which is good for it being ROTT pretty much. Letting the others nap a bit. A few pics below. I think I stopped taking pictures at the 3 hour mark. Sorry for the rambling but a cigar this big takes up a lot of room :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Decided on a stogie to accompany my morning coffee!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> This is more like What did you smoke yesterday and finish today? Viaje Roman Candle (more like yard stick). 9x50 with a rumored Maduro wrapper. As I unwrap this stick from it's red paper sleeve I actually giggle to myself. I think to myself what did I get myself into now? As a few of you know here I am a glutton for punishment so let's kick things up a notch. Grabbed a Stout from the fridge that's been sitting in there a few months. I figure this is a good occasion as any to drink it. Upon cracking the lid of the can I see the ABV is 17%. Hoo Boy we are in for an experience tonight folks. Anyways, back to the cigar review...
> 
> Not much coming off the wrapper that I can pick up. Mostly a natural tobacco smell which is weird considering it's supposed to be a Maduro wrapper. From the foot the same. Well, let's cut the end off this branch and get her started. Shocked that it didn't take that much to get this lit up. I figured I would be using half the butane in my lighter but no. Off the start I am getting a smooth natural tobacco and light cedar. I will take it. I'm not really sure on whether I will get changes in the profile in thirds so I'm more going with every hour updates. After the first hour is up I see that I only burned up an inch and a half on this nine inch monstrosity. Still getting that natural tobacco and cedar but I'm also picking up a lemon zest which definately didn't come from the stout I drank.
> 
> After the 2nd hour still getting a smooth natural tobacco core with the lemon zest. I'm now getting a bit of pepper also. I'm still waiting for this roman candle to start shooting balls of flames from it's foot into the neighbors yard but no go. I send a text to @kacey at the end of the 2 hour mark and I'm almost at the halfway mark of this cigar.
> 
> At the 3rd hour I look at the time on my phone. It says 9:45 pm and it's starting to get dark here. I'm starting to get some vitamin N from this. What have I gotten myself into again I think to myself. I start to get bored because there isn't much of a change in flavor profile with this cigar. I must soldier on for Science though.
> 
> 4th hour there is still 3 inches left and I'm ready to throw in the towel. It's still burning like a champ. No construction issues. It's just nothing has changed still. I think this would be a great cigar if your grilling,golfing,or anything else where you don't have to concentrate on a cigar. Maybe I will light another up in 2-3 months to see if anything wakes up flavor wise (I'm hoping so).
> 
> 5th hour mark and just over an inch left and I can barely keep my eyes open. The skunks are out too in the backyard and I don't wish to be a victim so I'm throwing in the towel and calling it a night. I've smoked a few Opus X A's in my cigar journey and I think those are 9 1/2 x 50 and those last like 3 hours. I'm not sure what tobacco is in the Viaje Roman Candle but to be able to get over 5 hours smoking at my regular cadence is something else. I honestly felt stupid holding this thing until I got around to Churchill size. Good thing I was in my backyard and the neighbors didn't see me. Anyways, I'm giving this a 6/10 which is good for it being ROTT pretty much. Letting the others nap a bit. A few pics below. I think I stopped taking pictures at the 3 hour mark. Sorry for the rambling but a cigar this big takes up a lot of room :grin2:


Smoke that Baton and drink that fire water! Trooper!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Decided on a stogie to accompany my morning coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Filerupkee! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Very good cherry Total Flame on the deck of my BIL's place in Cumming Georgia.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Loosing weight and even this is hitting me a bit hard. Time to search for some lightweight smokes. Dang.


----------



## ForMud

I'm not loosing weight....So......


----------



## kacey

Tulse said:


> Loosing weight and even this is hitting me a bit hard. Time to search for some lightweight smokes. Dang.
> 
> View attachment 251674


I am sure, I have some naturals and other light Vitamin N cigars around here. Send me your address.  :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> This is more like What did you smoke yesterday and finish today? Viaje Roman Candle (more like yard stick). 9x50 with a rumored Maduro wrapper. As I unwrap this stick from it's red paper sleeve I actually giggle to myself. I think to myself what did I get myself into now? As a few of you know here I am a glutton for punishment so let's kick things up a notch. Grabbed a Stout from the fridge that's been sitting in there a few months. I figure this is a good occasion as any to drink it. Upon cracking the lid of the can I see the ABV is 17%. Hoo Boy we are in for an experience tonight folks. Anyways, back to the cigar review...
> 
> Not much coming off the wrapper that I can pick up. Mostly a natural tobacco smell which is weird considering it's supposed to be a Maduro wrapper. From the foot the same. Well, let's cut the end off this branch and get her started. Shocked that it didn't take that much to get this lit up. I figured I would be using half the butane in my lighter but no. Off the start I am getting a smooth natural tobacco and light cedar. I will take it. I'm not really sure on whether I will get changes in the profile in thirds so I'm more going with every hour updates. After the first hour is up I see that I only burned up an inch and a half on this nine inch monstrosity. Still getting that natural tobacco and cedar but I'm also picking up a lemon zest which definately didn't come from the stout I drank.
> 
> After the 2nd hour still getting a smooth natural tobacco core with the lemon zest. I'm now getting a bit of pepper also. I'm still waiting for this roman candle to start shooting balls of flames from it's foot into the neighbors yard but no go. I send a text to @*kacey* at the end of the 2 hour mark and I'm almost at the halfway mark of this cigar.
> 
> At the 3rd hour I look at the time on my phone. It says 9:45 pm and it's starting to get dark here. I'm starting to get some vitamin N from this. What have I gotten myself into again I think to myself. I start to get bored because there isn't much of a change in flavor profile with this cigar. I must soldier on for Science though.
> 
> 4th hour there is still 3 inches left and I'm ready to throw in the towel. It's still burning like a champ. No construction issues. It's just nothing has changed still. I think this would be a great cigar if your grilling,golfing,or anything else where you don't have to concentrate on a cigar. Maybe I will light another up in 2-3 months to see if anything wakes up flavor wise (I'm hoping so).
> 
> 5th hour mark and just over an inch left and I can barely keep my eyes open. The skunks are out too in the backyard and I don't wish to be a victim so I'm throwing in the towel and calling it a night. I've smoked a few Opus X A's in my cigar journey and I think those are 9 1/2 x 50 and those last like 3 hours. I'm not sure what tobacco is in the Viaje Roman Candle but to be able to get over 5 hours smoking at my regular cadence is something else. I honestly felt stupid holding this thing until I got around to Churchill size. Good thing I was in my backyard and the neighbors didn't see me. Anyways, I'm giving this a 6/10 which is good for it being ROTT pretty much. Letting the others nap a bit. A few pics below. I think I stopped taking pictures at the 3 hour mark. Sorry for the rambling but a cigar this big takes up a lot of room :grin2:


You sir are a masochist.

Glad to see you soldiered through on that club. 9 inch smoke would take me 6 hours.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

RP vintage 1990 for my yard work.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Guaimaro. Only issue is the cap split when I clipped it,but smoking great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the local lounge with this partagas. On deck is a AF short story. Heard alot about them- will be my first time.


----------



## Calidecks

Nuff said!


----------



## Calidecks

No more RP for me. Even the Decades are inconsistent as hell. I have three more left and that's it.


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Very good cherry Total Flame on the deck of my BIL's place in Cumming Georgia.
> View attachment 251668
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL Mario is "up in cumming". How long you gonna be there? Thats not too far from me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This 6 x 54 Sublime feels like a petite corona compared to last nights smoke :grin2: Hoping to get in a smoke later outside. It's 95f outside atm.


----------



## BOSSTANK

More mowing to do...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Calidecks said:


> No more RP for me. Even the Decades are inconsistent as hell. I have three more left and that's it.


And the light bulb comes on:vs_laugh:


----------



## capnpfff-cl

About to meet up with a couple of friends after work. Gonna pay tribute to some dead Kings









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HG Black Lab thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from the garage


----------



## Olecharlie

This latest Batch is incredibly good! Paired with Blantons makes it dang near a perfect smoking experience for me! Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

BBQ Friday at work 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had a rough day so it's nice to sit and relax with this guy. A little humid but not too hot outside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

FFOX 2011 Chilli Pepper with 7yr old Tears of LLana.
Celebrating the life of my puppy.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday!


----------



## csk415

Edit...
This may be the first Connie that I have enjoyed. My have to shoot cfed an email and see if they have more of them.


----------



## greasemonger

Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Alma Fuerte. This is so GOOD!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Today's smokes
The Montecristo was an Xmas gift from my wonderful daughter.


----------



## Hickorynut

@Gumby-cr

Pedro may call you later sayin I burned him..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

A Smoking Jacket Henkie from SBCOTM this morning, wasn't bad, wasn't exceptional. Just seemed to be missing something.


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> A Smoking Jacket Henkie from SBCOTM this morning, wasn't bad, wasn't exceptional. Just seemed to be missing something.


Peapaw. I smoked mine last week and thought it was just ok. Nothing great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Before bed....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, robusto


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Casa Fuente









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> LOL Mario is "up in cumming". How long you gonna be there? Thats not too far from me.


Probably till Tuesday then we are hitting NOLA on the way back. Where you at? Nevermind, just saw you're in Lawrenceville.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> This latest Batch is incredibly good! Paired with Blantons makes it dang near a perfect smoking experience for me! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am really enjoying the unbranded house blend. The Habano and Maduro are great. The gravito is just a little stronger I think. Not a bad thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Probably till Tuesday then we are hitting NOLA on the way back. Where you at?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Suwanee, right at I85. Depending on which part of Cumming roughly 15 miles.


----------



## MichiPuff

@JtAv8tor

I had the corojo Maduro version of the OPK stick that I sent you today. I still prefer the fire version but this one was good too.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## UBC03

kacey said:


> FFOX 2011 Chilli Pepper with 7yr old Tears of LLana.
> Celebrating the life of my puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your pup. It sucks, that's all I can say.


----------



## msmith1986

RB GP toro to wind down, gotta be up early unfortunately though. This came from the Puff Noob Hit Squad a year ago. Great smoke, thanks guys.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Plasencia Alma Fuerte. This is so GOOD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally, someone else that enjoys those as much as me. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Gloria De Leon with an ice coffe. Nice combo.

Plus, a bonus Oliva plug! 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AB V2L courtesy of @Deuce de Masta with Sumatra ,


----------



## Tulse

kacey said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loosing weight and even this is hitting me a bit hard. Time to search for some lightweight smokes. Dang.
> 
> View attachment 251674
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure, I have some naturals and other light Vitamin N cigars around here. Send me your address.
Click to expand...

A little frightened but desperate. Thanks, Kacey!


----------



## kacey

Tulse said:


> A little frightened but desperate. Thanks, Kacey!


You have nothing to fear but fear itself. My reputation is completely overblown.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Now send along that address.


----------



## SilkyJ

My first Isabela from @Humphrey's Ghost and I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Rondo

I've missed Fuente Friday for three weeks. I feel so ashamed.

#77


----------



## Scotchpig

Tsk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I am really enjoying the unbranded house blend. The Habano and Maduro are great. The gravito is just a little stronger I think. Not a bad thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the others, the shipping to TN is $15 ouch, but for this new batch of Gavitos it's well worth it. Noel hand delivered these to the shop, maybe you will get to meet him sometime. This batch was made with extra care in blending, and rolling. It is much darker but very smooth and medium strength IMO. The wrapper must have had a longer fermentation, it's by far the best $10 cigar I have smoked, pick you up a couple before their gone.


----------



## Olecharlie

I believe this was Courtesy of @GOT14U. Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good smoke with a coffee.


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't tried the others, the shipping to TN is $15 ouch, but for this new batch of Gavitos it's well worth it. Noel hand delivered these to the shop, maybe you will get to meet him sometime. This batch was made with extra care in blending, and rolling. It is much darker but very smooth and medium strength IMO. The wrapper must have had a longer fermentation, it's by far the best $10 cigar I have smoked, pick you up a couple before their gone.


I have a fiver resting. Did you get the buy five get one free deal? Agree on the quality and I have almost gone down to the factory in Dallas to meet Noel. I think he is going to be the next AJF.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Powstanie SBC16 :grin2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

set off fireworks for 5 hours yesterday....ears are still ringing but man those things are still as much fun as when I was a kid


----------



## S&W

A couple from today


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

J21









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## haegejc

Cult from my Privada Club Says it's ages for 7 years, might be true. All in all I have enjoyed this club!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

High class Saturday. Busch Light and a random Cain cigar my pops gave me.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

2nd one of day.


----------



## Rads

Smoked a 1926 Padron earlier this week....not really a big fan of maduro cigars but I do see why people like them....adds something different to the taste...


----------



## Rusty Nail

AJ from yesterday and a CAO from today.


----------



## huffer33

Had a Midnight Express yesterday at the saloon with a buddy to whom I passed an old Padilla I grabbed from the cooler. I got to looking at it after he lit it and was like wow that is a really nice modeled wrapper on that. So we got to checking it out a little closer and turns out it was a limited edition 2006 I had no recollection of having. Oh well he deserved it been going through some tough times.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns with a cup of Costa Rican,







I can't prove it but these definitely have that old school AJF twang.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> I've missed Fuente Friday for three weeks. I feel so ashamed.
> 
> #77
> View attachment 251734


Well,, at least that'll make up for it! :vs_cool:


----------



## Madderduro

tramp stamp


----------



## norc47

Finished a big hike. Celebrating with a Fuente Shark.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima gonna mow this much.....then grab something from the top shelf and admire it.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Just won a cornelius and anthony tumblr w 5 cigars at an event in San Antonio. Gonna try this one for first time.


----------



## Madderduro

have yet to smoke anything from warped that's been all that good just ok


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> I have a fiver resting. Did you get the buy five get one free deal? Agree on the quality and I have almost gone down to the factory in Dallas to meet Noel. I think he is going to be the next AJF.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Yes I did get the 1 additional for each 5 purchased.


----------



## S&W

Carlos Torano this afternoon


----------



## zcziggy

Flor de las Antillas courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Thank you sir.


----------



## PanzaVerde

A nice Nub right when I get home from work. Temp outside is dropping due to some storms coming. No complains here. Just waiting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Yeah I know, I've already admitted to being drunk but dang this is good. 2019 Crowned Heads Angel's Anvil. Maybe not as good as the '18 but close. Definitely better than the '19 Las Calaveras. Brazillian wrapper on this one.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first 2019 with a pour of Balvenie 12 yr Doublewood.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

viaje ghost pepper with some blood of the unicorn


----------



## restomod

After a three night layover in the other side of the forum I am back to the NC side! You guys missed me right?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## zcziggy

restomod said:


> After a three night layover in the other side of the forum I am back to the NC side! You guys missed me right?


we were all worried about you....the dark side is too deep, thought you were never coming out


----------



## Jankjr

Something special before jumping on a plane to spend the holiday with my wife and kids!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Glad I picked these up









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

For a short .5 miles wall









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Flathead


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of my favorites there. I need to pick up a few more of those.


----------



## haegejc

Camacho Triple Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Calidecks said:


> Flathead


I smoked one today as well, I think I've run my course with them. 
I'll just bury any I have remaining and maybe visit them a few years from now.


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @SilkyJ it was awesome









Courtesy of @Westside Threat another great smoke










And a Tennessee Waltz that Crapatalk wouldn't accept


----------



## Rabidawise

@HumphreysGhost, thanks Mark! I've been wanting to try these for a while!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I waited as long as I could to smoke one of these... And damn, I'm glad I got ahold of some. This little lancero packs a serious punch...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

SilkyJ said:


> One of my favorites there. I need to pick up a few more of those.


This last box I got of these were a little too wet, I need to let the rest of them sleep a bit in better storage conditions. But yeah, great stick for sure.

Seen a box get as low as $38.40 on the Devils site Free Fall.
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosaalphadawgcigar/3240542/


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> @HumphreysGhost, thanks Mark! I've been wanting to try these for a while!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2. Hanging out with my wife and my pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

BOSSTANK said:


> This last box I got of these were a little too wet, I need to let the rest of them sleep a bit in better storage conditions. But yeah, great stick for sure.
> 
> Seen a box get as low as $38.40 on the Devils site Free Fall.
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosaalphadawgcigar/3240542/


That's a good price for those. I'll have to check into that. I got a bunch a while back at my b&m in the bargain box for $4 a piece but I'm out now.


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I think I need to find some more! And some Papa's, and Cub's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> I think I need to find some more! And some Papa's, and Cub's!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt the same. If you find them I am still down for the box split we talked about before. I will be on the lookout!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Hot Cocoa ~


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> I felt the same. If you find them I am still down for the box split we talked about before. I will be on the lookout!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you know, and I'm sure you'll do the same! I hate that we missed those ones from Atlantic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> I'll let you know, and I'm sure you'll do the same! I hate that we missed those ones from Atlantic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right. I kept a watch on them and then all of a sudden they were gone right when I was able to get them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JR, Corona, Serious all have Mamas. They all want a premium for them. Corona might have Papas and Cubs.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From my Brother @TexaSmoke. Great cigar. Thanks Tyson.


----------



## msmith1986

Tonight I'm having a go at the remake of the original Marsh Wheeling Stogie (Lancero). The term "stogie" originally came from this exact cigar. It began in Mr Marsh's home in Wheeling, WV in 1840, and lasted over 150 years until the brand was bought by General Cigar and production moved to Indiana. Recently revived by Topper Cigars, it consists of mellow Dominican and KFC tobacco. Since it is produced in F.X. Smith's newest facility opened a year ago in the Dominican Rep, I can get them directly from F.X. Smith's original factory right down the street from my house for $1.50/ea. 
These are showing to be perfect for high humidity PA summer weather right now, and the flavor although not complex, is very mellow and pleasant. Just for fun I've included a picture of the old Marsh factory in Wheeling, WV as it still sits.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> JR, Corona, Serious all have Mamas. They all want a premium for them. Corona might have Papas and Cubs.


 @PanzaVerde,

Thanks Mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

After dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Been smoking through some of the great cigars fellow PUFF brothers have sent my way and this CH Buckeye Land from the always generous @WNYTony is really enjoyable.

Thanks again Tony!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

Jankjr said:


> Something special before jumping on a plane to spend the holiday with my wife and kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have to fire one of these up later today!


----------



## Hickorynut

It's the longest work day of the month, but the shortest physically.....gotta love a contrast...

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder and Southern Texas Pecan coffee....on the lido deck with the dogs.....Chuck and Sig...























Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deliverance from UGC. I think I picked a dud. It was underfilled and spongy. Flavor was there. It was like taking a handful of espresso beans and chewing on them (which I liked). Too bad the roller must have been having a bad day at the table when making this.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Yeah I know, I've already admitted to being drunk but dang this is good. 2019 Crowned Heads Angel's Anvil. Maybe not as good as the '18 but close. Definitely better than the '19 Las Calaveras. Brazillian wrapper on this one.
> View attachment 251798


Hold on there mister. Them is fighting words around here :cb


----------



## Peapaw

About to set this one ablaze.
La Aurora 115th Anniversary LE from SBCOTM
Edited to add: almost no flavor on a cold draw.


----------



## WABOOM

Herrera Esteli , corona gorda and coffee.


----------



## mpomario

Good morning from Georgia. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Caldwell yellow cake for a quick walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Had to see what all the fuss was about. Las Calaveras And I realized a 5er is not going to be enough!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Track 7
Strong and flavorful.


----------



## George007

Opus X Lost City aged 😊 these are such great smokes!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Saka goodness


----------



## norc47

Guardian of the Farm


----------



## Calidecks

H. Upmann 1844


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deep Fried Turkey from EZ :grin2: This time I made sure to take the band off before smoking it (don't ask).


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Shaver702

Sunday Funday 
Oliva V Liga Especial....oh so good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Knife Fight


----------



## kacey

Cigar 2 the second third is much better than the first third. First third light pepper some cedar a touch of sweetness. Second third pepper recedes cedar and leather with a touch of honey and a finish of Graham crackers.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The Tabernacle for Sunday!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lawd have mercy its HOT and HUMID as heck outside...

Running dangerously low on NUBS, need to get me some more soon.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Imperiosa with about 14 months on it. Age has helped tremendously










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 with a cup of Kona,


----------



## TX Cigar

I'm with you OleCharlie.


----------



## haegejc

DoJo Nightstick! Decent smoke. Nothing to scream about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just cleaned off the back porch and now roasting some corn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Bishops Blend.


----------



## Dran

Not positive, but i think this one came from @disco_potato in a maw, usually on top of things, but this one slid through the cracks. If you recognize this one, feel free to set me back on track!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Full day of yard work so technically a yard gar.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Couple of good one today


----------



## Bigjohn

Bigjohn said:


> Full day of yard work so technically a yard gar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might as well have been a yard gar. Pulled out not one but two of these. Butchered the thing up, initially it felt like I was smoking a pencil the draw was so tight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> Not positive, but i think this one came from @disco_potato in a maw, usually on top of things, but this one slid through the cracks. If you recognize this one, feel free to set me back on track!
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Definitely not me. Don't think a Firethorn has ever passed through my humidor. If you run across a Jacob's Ladder, that might've been from me.


----------



## SilkyJ

PanzaVerde said:


> Just cleaned off the back porch and now roasting some corn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounded like a great idea. Minus the cleaning part. EPM Epifania and corn.


----------



## Dran

disco_potato said:


> Definitely not me. Don't think a Firethorn has ever passed through my humidor. If you run across a Jacob's Ladder, that might've been from me.


I smoked that one while you were in hiding! Credit was given!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Properly retired the old flag and proudly installed the new one. EZ original exes...

'Murica









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Track 7
> 
> Strong and flavorful.
> 
> View attachment 251844


Google Fu Activated...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2. Had to have one of the Chicharrones I bought today. Would have smoked it at the shop if I had known how long my wife was going to take shopping earlier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out for a stroll through the hood...


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Out for a stroll through the hood...


That doesn't look like strolling.


----------



## Westside Threat

45 and Zafra 21










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Verdict

Peep









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

First up was an EZ All My Ex's but it got axed halfway in. Currently puffing on this Quick Draw Penn.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 3. Dinner has been consumed and now enjoying a beer and watching the US Gold Cup match. Got this from @blackrabbit in his sale. Been meaning to ask what this one was. It was the unbanded stick of the bunch.


















Have you tried any of these yet @mpomario


----------



## WABOOM

Nub Cameroon 464T


----------



## Rabidawise

Finally had to have one of these. It's good, but I think still needs a few more months. We'll see what the second third brings! Drop Absurd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Round 3. Dinner has been consumed and now enjoying a beer and watching the US Gold Cup match. Got this from @blackrabbit in his sale. Been meaning to ask what this one was. It was the unbanded stick of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried any of these yet @mpomario


One of THE BEST summertime beers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Peapaw said:


> That doesn't look like strolling.


Haha... riding my Outlander trying to figure out where this annoying squeak is coming from.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## mpomario

PanzaVerde said:


> Round 3. Dinner has been consumed and now enjoying a beer and watching the US Gold Cup match. Got this from @blackrabbit in his sale. Been meaning to ask what this one was. It was the unbanded stick of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried any of these yet @mpomario


The beer? Yes. Great whistle wetter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Tonight's smoke from my balcony. Little windy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> Haha... riding my Outlander trying to figure out where this annoying squeak is coming from.


It's usually the wife


----------



## WNYTony

Final cigar of the golf trip










And a green Hornet I got in a trade package with @GOT14U


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Quick little Norteno tonight. For some reason these Belicoso Finos haven't performed as well as the others I've bought, but still decent enough. Might have just been an off box.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## MichiPuff

Smoked a Perdomo Habanos barrel aged Sun Grown tonight. Was an interesting smoke - can't say I was impressed by any part of it though. Still have a Connecticut version in the humidor. Looking forward to seeing what the differences are.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Ewood said:


> Tonight's smoke from my balcony. Little windy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing view!


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Definitely not me. Don't think a Firethorn has ever passed through my humidor. If you run across a Jacob's Ladder, that might've been from me.


I have a JL from you yet. Those are one of my all time favorites, so I'm making sure it's has enough rest before it gets the death sentence. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Google Fu Activated...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I've posted some Flatbed stuff this year, you must've missed it. They're made here just on the other side of Lancaster from me. Their first releases a couple years ago were the Panacea line. I've been posting the Pennsyltucky 560 lately. I recommend the Pennsyltucky Lancero though with the heat and humidity this time of year.

Sent from the breezeway smoking lounge


----------



## msmith1986

BH maduro in the car on the way home from Sunday dinner. Then Ave Maria Argentum just after midnight, and now I'm having a 5x42 Nub Cafe Espresso with a cup of fresh ground french roast. I've had this Cafe for almost 3 years and forgot it was in the coffee tupper, and I must say it is pretty dern good.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron 3000 I think!! Tasty. Good Morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

PanzaVerde said:


> Round 3. Dinner has been consumed and now enjoying a beer and watching the US Gold Cup match. Got this from @*blackrabbit* in his sale. Been meaning to ask what this one was. It was the unbanded stick of the bunch.


Nica 90+ rated seconds.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting in a Nub and Bulletproof before Appt and work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

blackrabbit said:


> Nica 90+ rated seconds.


That's what I was leaning towards. Great stick. I need to get more myself. Down to a few of the ones I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

La Rosa 520









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

My Father La Opulencia! G'morning lady and gents!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Lucille Maduro from EZ :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show

huffer33 said:


> La Rosa 520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


How was this?


----------



## Peapaw

La Palina Maduro from @blackrabbit


----------



## Gummy Jones

Staycation afternoon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non


----------



## huffer33

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


 Quite good! Reminiscent of the fuller strength Illusiones. Sadly I only had the one.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Rusty Nail

My Father Connecticut.


----------



## disco_potato

msmith1986 said:


> I have a JL from you yet. Those are one of my all time favorites, so I'm making sure it's has enough rest before it gets the death sentence.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not sure if I mentioned it but IIRC all the JLs I've got were from the initial pre-FDA Aug 2016 run. That's right around 3yrs plus however long they aged them.

Today's smoke, in this awful heat and humidity, is a 2017 LC









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I think Alpha Dawg maybe the stupidest name for a cigar ever even topping Gurkhas.... Tasty suckers though









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Not sure if I mentioned it but IIRC all the JLs I've got were from the initial pre-FDA Aug 2016 run. That's right around 3yrs plus however long they aged them.
> 
> Today's smoke, in this awful heat and humidity, is a 2017 LC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


Well then, maybe I'll put fire to it when I get back from the Ortho/Neuro appt. Thanks again for that one. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Liga #9


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It's not Tuesday yet. Those claimed to be their mellow release, what is your impression so far? The price for the PC's looked pretty good, but I'm not sure about a mellow Tat at this point.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13 oblangata.


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Tonight I'm having a go at the remake of the original Marsh Wheeling Stogie (Lancero). The term "stogie" originally came from this exact cigar. It began in Mr Marsh's home in Wheeling, WV in 1840, and lasted over 150 years until the brand was bought by General Cigar and production moved to Indiana. Recently revived by Topper Cigars, it consists of mellow Dominican and KFC tobacco. Since it is produced in F.X. Smith's newest facility opened a year ago in the Dominican Rep, I can get them directly from F.X. Smith's original factory right down the street from my house for $1.50/ea.
> These are showing to be perfect for high humidity PA summer weather right now, and the flavor although not complex, is very mellow and pleasant. Just for fun I've included a picture of the old Marsh factory in Wheeling, WV as it still sits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Cool story

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

greasemonger said:


> Knife Fight


Jeeezzzuss!!...is that to commemorate the new Rambo movie coming out???

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Cossie said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm having a go at the remake of the original Marsh Wheeling Stogie (Lancero). The term "stogie" originally came from this exact cigar. It began in Mr Marsh's home in Wheeling, WV in 1840, and lasted over 150 years until the brand was bought by General Cigar and production moved to Indiana. Recently revived by Topper Cigars, it consists of mellow Dominican and KFC tobacco. Since it is produced in F.X. Smith's newest facility opened a year ago in the Dominican Rep, I can get them directly from F.X. Smith's original factory right down the street from my house for $1.50/ea.
> These are showing to be perfect for high humidity PA summer weather right now, and the flavor although not complex, is very mellow and pleasant. Just for fun I've included a picture of the old Marsh factory in Wheeling, WV as it still sits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I live in Wheeling


----------



## haegejc

Papas Fritas from @Ewood!! Thank you from this tasty little treat!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Yep!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> Papas Fritas from @Ewood!! Thank you from this tasty little treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smokin' like a dang freight train!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## ScottyB

Always good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally. ...finally.....I can have a smoke today...don't care if its 90 degrees...
#MaduroMonday 
#toomanythingstodotoday

Oliva Serie O Maduro and Kona...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig

Climb that tree @Hickorynut before it gets away










If I was born in 1988, this cigar would be significant. I wasn't, but it's still guuud


----------



## Wildman9907

Last night's Yellow Cake courtesy of @BOSSTANK delicious smoke.

Tonight's Matilda Oscuro Courtesy of someone on here but somehow this one didn't get labeled. 
(BOSSTANK also sent one of these but not this one haha) Another very good smoke but I'm also a fan of every Oscuro I've smoked up.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nasty Fritas after dinner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EPC Dusk


----------



## norc47

Box pressed EZ Blending Session stick. One of the first cigars I bought after finding this place.


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Grabbed one I had time for to tonight.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Right in the wheelhouse, but the rest of these need to go stand in the corner for a long time-out.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

La Duena, courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. This is a yummy little stick, without a doubt!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## csk415

Kiddos 19th bday is done. Time for a smoke.


----------



## FreaQNasty

Padron 1926 80th yrs and Johnny Walker Blue....my other go to.


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Cool story
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I'm somewhat of a history buff, no matter what it is. I like to share stuff whenever I see the opportunity, lol. 
My hometown 10 miles up the road is York, PA. If you're ever bored google York, PA history and you'll find out all kinds of stuff from the Articles of Confederation and the colonial courthouse to Pullman Automobiles to the York Peppermint Patty. Fascinating stuff around where I live right between York and Gettysburg, and Lancaster is right across the river.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> I'm somewhat of a history buff, no matter what it is. I like to share stuff whenever I see the opportunity, lol.
> My hometown 10 miles up the road is York, PA. If you're ever bored google York, PA history and you'll find out all kinds of stuff from the Articles of Confederation and the colonial courthouse to Pullman Automobiles to the York Peppermint Patty. Fascinating stuff around where I live right between York and Gettysburg, and Lancaster is right across the river.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And 83 diner is a good place to park and eat.


----------



## msmith1986

the camaro show said:


> I live in Wheeling


Dude, you literally live a stone's throw from Dino.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> And 83 diner is a good place to park and eat.


83 Diner is the most popular truck stop around because they have so much overnight truck parking, like 100 or more spots. That's about the furthest north end of my growing up stomping grounds just above York. I'm around there quite a bit.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> 83 Diner is the most popular truck stop around because they have so much overnight truck parking, like 100 or more spots. That's about the furthest north end of my growing up stomping grounds just above York. I'm around there quite a bit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I used to deliver to that Gro warehouse down the road from it quite a bit, but I don't drive for that company anymore so it's been a couple of years.


----------



## msmith1986

While my sidekick grabs me another pipe, I'm lighting this Punch after dinner 7.25x45 from my inherited stash. I'm not sure how far over a decade old this is, but it is cedar and spice and everything nice med/med right about now. Wow.









Sent from my chair in the breezeway lounge


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I used to deliver to that Gro warehouse down the road from it quite a bit, but I don't drive for that company anymore so it's been a couple of years.


UNFI and ES3 are right there for over 10 years now. There's quite a few more 100k+ sq ft warehouses built along 83 there in the last couple years too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> UNFI and ES3 are right there for over 10 years now. There's quite a few more 100k+ sq ft warehouses built along 83 there in the last couple years too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


ES3 is the one...

I'm gonna stop hijacking this thread now.


----------



## the camaro show

msmith1986 said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Wheeling
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you literally live a stone's throw from Dino.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I know he lives in the town above me lol.


----------



## the camaro show

csk415 said:


> Kiddos 19th bday is done. Time for a smoke.


 what's better this or the rose of Sharon both seem to be popular.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Stolen Throne/Crook of the Crown ~


----------



## WNYTony

Last Call - a fitting end to the weekend


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> I'm somewhat of a history buff, no matter what it is. I like to share stuff whenever I see the opportunity, lol.
> My hometown 10 miles up the road is York, PA. If you're ever bored google York, PA history and you'll find out all kinds of stuff from the Articles of Confederation and the colonial courthouse to Pullman Automobiles to the York Peppermint Patty. Fascinating stuff around where I live right between York and Gettysburg, and Lancaster is right across the river.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. I love history. Only problem is, there's not enough time to research as much I want.

Being close to Harrisburg, I imagine York is filled with history. I will definitely look it.

I read a great a few times over by someone I admire. He was Col. Anthony Herbert. Wrote a book called "Soldier".

He was from Herminie PA. Any idea if thats close to York?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

Last nights smoke


----------



## disco_potato

the camaro show said:


> what's better this or the rose of Sharon both seem to be popular.


They're quite different. Would depend what your preference is.

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

An Obsidian this morning


----------



## PanzaVerde

Last nights stick. Got interrupted with a call in from work but I'll take the extra hours on a short week. Looking forward to having a 4 day weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

554


----------



## Edgy85

Lost my phone in Mexico with every single holiday pic on it so bought a new one and thankfully it's better than my last.
Camera is much better as well... 48mp... How far we have come haha.
Hope everyone is well. Trying to get over the jetlag by smoking one of my faves.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

#tatTuesday









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE Undercrown.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## huffer33

Daddy Mac









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Tramp Stamp


----------



## Dran

Okay, so there are some things I'll miss about Plymouth when im gone ...









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this CAO. I'm really liking maduros but never had this one.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Dran said:


> Okay, so there are some things I'll miss about Plymouth when im gone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I don't blame you there bud. Nice view


----------



## Dran

PanzaVerde said:


> I don't blame you there bud. Nice view


Got a literal swamp at the back end of my property, and a lake within walking distance so....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Baby #9


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff 30yr with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Cossie said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love history. Only problem is, there's not enough time to research as much I want.
> 
> Being close to Harrisburg, I imagine York is filled with history. I will definitely look it.
> 
> I read a great a few times over by someone I admire. He was Col. Anthony Herbert. Wrote a book called "Soldier".
> 
> He was from Herminie PA. Any idea if thats close to York?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I think that's out toward Pittsburgh. So like 3 hours from me, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Enjoyed an EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut and a Padron 2000 maduro while fishing this morning. No pics, unfortunately. The Padron was far superior -- the Carrillo was too bland!


----------



## TX Cigar

Last call


----------



## Hickorynut

It's hot y'all ....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> It's hot y'all ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It's always ridiculous for the summer months in PA. This is actually a lot cooler than a usual PA July though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Little guy. Very good after some months rest.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tasty









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## restomod




----------



## csk415

the camaro show said:


> what's better this or the rose of Sharon both seem to be popular.


Haven't had the rose yet so I can't say. Others say it's a good smoke.


----------



## csk415




----------



## kacey

Asylum 13 Medulla









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Padron 3000.
Started with a weird Don Kiki I got from a buy as a bodyguard. Was fighting it so I ditched it.


----------



## haegejc

Man O' War Ruination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PanzaVerde

Dran said:


> Got a literal swamp at the back end of my property, and a lake within walking distance so....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I honestly would prefer that. It's not in the card currently but in the future some land out in the country will be purchased for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Series P


----------



## msmith1986

Never had a Quesada before, got this from @LeatherNeck in a recent trade. It was really good to the nub, but it's 80% humidity here and I was fighting the keep it lit so it was pretty hot and steamy by the nub. These kind of times you can find me more often on the pipe side in the "What's in Your Bowl" thread.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Diesel Delerium courtesy of @Hickorynut


----------



## Peapaw

A little Gaurdian of the Farm. SBCOTM I'm thinking about ditching small batch COTM and going to CFEDs


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## S&W

One of my everyday favorites last night. I don't know why but I like box-pressed cigars.


----------



## SLOANER

Not too shabby for one of the legacy brands.... Went great with a cup of Joe this morning.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Ch yellow rose last night

I think it was from @huffer33

Forgot the pic


----------



## SLOANER

WNYTony said:


> Series P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote @WNYTony how are those smokes? Seen them on the interwebs with some very reasonable pricing... But havnt pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

SLOANER said:


> WNYTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Series P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote @WNYTony how are those smokes? Seen them on the interwebs with some very reasonable pricing... But havnt pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> They are the value end of Tatuaje but they aren't bad smokes. I'd say get a few to try.
Click to expand...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rusty Nail

IMHO, these are underrated cigars.


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## Edgy85

Always a pleasure never a chore.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Afternoon folks


----------



## LeatherNeck

Smoking this NFC while waiting on the storm to hit. 

BTW, this is how you recharge Boveda packs in the South. With humidity in the 80+ range (all day), it only takes a couple days of enjoying cigars to rehydrate them.


----------



## greasemonger

Savages


----------



## TX Cigar

Torano.


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> Never had a Quesada before, got this from @LeatherNeck in a recent trade. It was really good to the nub, but it's 80% humidity here and I was fighting the keep it lit so it was pretty hot and steamy by the nub. These kind of times you can find me more often on the pipe side in the "What's in Your Bowl" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are good, brother but you're right, this humidity in the South does kill an experience.


----------



## Ewood

Today's smoke is from @TexaSmoke from a MAW a few months back! Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton VSG this afternoon. Got off work a bit earlier than I expected, so I'm working through this one in my local B&M lounge rather than my usual spot in my porch swing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

So good


ForMud said:


> View attachment 252042












random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Back From The Dead by CFED :grin2: Imagine a Liga Privada No.9 on steroids.


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Quick little Norteno tonight. For some reason these Belicoso Finos haven't performed as well as the others I've bought, but still decent enough. Might have just been an off box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I think mine have been a little light packed.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> I think mine have been a little light packed.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I'm thinking that is what is going on. Every stick from this box has had the exact same burn issues, partially tunneling down the same sides in the same way. But I've never had a problem with any of the other 5 or 6 vitolas I've smoked from them. Thankfully I only have one left from that box.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo

black works studio


----------



## Ren Huggins

Crown Heads Luminosa Gigante LE while doing some dirty work outside
From my @TexaSmoke summer sweepstakes, thanks again brother!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Chupito.


----------



## msmith1986

LeatherNeck said:


> Smoking this NFC while waiting on the storm to hit.
> 
> BTW, this is how you recharge Boveda packs in the South. With humidity in the 80+ range (all day), it only takes a couple days of enjoying cigars to rehydrate them.


Looks like your choice equipment is very similar. I love the way my Palio still cuts 2 years later. Up to capping a 54 RG max at least. Better than most my Xikars actually. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

After two days of hard work at the house installing cabinets it's time to relax and enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

A whole Friday of heat and stoopidity...

Prescription?.....Romatherapy...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## disco_potato

mpomario said:


> I think mine have been a little light packed.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I've never had a HE:N that didn't feel like a feather. Across 3 vitolas from 4 different sources. Always assumed that's how they were meant to be.


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv this batch of Gavitos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Luv this batch of Gavitos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to be amazing after some rest.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Going to be amazing after some rest.


I agree, just having a hard time letting them rest, may have to see if I can order more.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Crown Heads Luminosa Gigante LE while doing some dirty work outside
> From my @TexaSmoke summer sweepstakes, thanks again brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


what's with the bucket, man?


----------



## norc47

Roma Craft Cromag Venus....chocolatey and strong, a really nice smoke.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> what's with the bucket, man?


I was dumpster diving today and had to clean some stuff I pulled out. A good time to have a cigar to keep my mind off of the heat sitting outside.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

norc47 said:


> Roma Craft Cromag Venus....chocolatey and strong, a really nice smoke.


Angle cut eh? I gave it a try before and I kinda liked it.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Ren Huggins said:


> Angle cut eh? I gave it a try before and I kinda liked it.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Its ok to say dickman... As long as you're talking about snipping cigars!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

MF after an afternoon tubing down the creek with the kids.


----------



## norc47

Ren Huggins said:


> Angle cut eh? I gave it a try before and I kinda liked it.


I bought one of those table top cutters that has a hole for it. I really like it on pointy heads and I seem to smoke a lot of those. A lot for me anyway.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I was dumpster diving today and had to clean some stuff I pulled out. A good time to have a cigar to keep my mind off of the heat sitting outside.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


dumpster diving eh? things that bad in atlanta :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Dran said:


> Its ok to say dickman... As long as you're talking about snipping cigars!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I know I'm in a safe zone here but It's still tough to type and say. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> dumpster diving eh? things that bad in atlanta :grin2:


Nah, I'm just a cheap SOB that doesn't mind getting dirty, and it's kinda fun. More diving means more money saved for cigars... Now that I've said that out loud, I think that's kinda sad...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

The T. First one for me and I like it a lot!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Undecrown Maduro. Dang good.


----------



## ScottyB

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## S&W

Tasty Quesada tonight


----------



## BobP

Blending sessions.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> The T. First one for me and I like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooh yes, those are awesome... Very few blends feel like they got it just right to me, but that is one of them...


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Luv this batch of Gavitos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one. Who makes those?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

UC Maduro before bed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Never had one. Who makes those?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk












Pretty sure this is correct. @Olecharlie, @UBC03, is that right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Uncle Lee courtesy of @UPTOWNSMOKE










Yellow Cake


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rabidawise said:


> Pretty sure this is correct. @Olecharlie, @UBC03, is that right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Noel Rojas, only at Lake Worth.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yes, Noel Rojas, only at Lake Worth.


Yes, now that I think of it, I've seen Jerod smoking a bunch of those. Where has he been?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CH JR46 after the drive in from NOLA coming from Cumming, GA. Found a couple old CH I forgot I had. This one has about two years on it and is great. I've only had one other and I put this one away for science. Gonna get more. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

These get better, month by month...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm thinking that is what is going on. Every stick from this box has had the exact same burn issues, partially tunneling down the same sides in the same way. But I've never had a problem with any of the other 5 or 6 vitolas I've smoked from them. Thankfully I only have one left from that box.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon





disco_potato said:


> I've never had a HE:N that didn't feel like a feather. Across 3 vitolas from 4 different sources. Always assumed that's how they were meant to be.


Come to think of it, they are usually light. They still burn good though. Not really had any issues.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## msmith1986

4.5x46 Young Savages. It's really good, but even better I sniped it on CBid for less than half of retail. The humidity is killing me here right now.


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> These get better, month by month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


My box of 2013 V Maduro Especials is heavenly right now. The problem is the humidity is belligerent, so good stuff has to be at the lounge with climate control at the moment in PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Champagne Noir and a homeade Mojito.

The Champagne must be a sleeper cigar. I think its amazing. The triple fermented maduro wrapper is a little thick. So you would maybe do a re-light, maybe not.

Very subtle. Flavors tie in beautifully.

Side note, Selvarey rum is a keeper.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

SilkyJ said:


> MF after an afternoon tubing down the creek with the kids.
> View attachment 252158


Oh man, the memories... I have stretch marks on my arms from summers spent tubing down the river as a teen.. good times


----------



## Peapaw

Ren Huggins said:


> Nah, I'm just a cheap SOB that doesn't mind getting dirty, and it's kinda fun. More diving means more money saved for cigars... Now that I've said that out loud, I think that's kinda sad...
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


As long as you're not dumpster diving for food.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie O and Sumatra,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Peapaw said:


> As long as you're not dumpster diving for food.


Oh no! Lord willing I'll never have to see that day.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

There'll be no tea today!
GOTF for today translates to Guardian of Freedom 
Happy Independence Day USA!
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Oh no! Lord willing I'll never have to see that day.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Rule of thumb is pizza typically comes with 5-8 toppings, if there's more than that you don't want that dumpster diner fare....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Rule of thumb is pizza typically comes with 5-8 toppings, if there's more than that you don't want that dumpster diner fare....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Maybe I'll keep that in mind just in case the cigar budget takes over the food budget...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ren Huggins said:


> Maybe I'll keep that in mind just in case the cigar budget takes over the food budget...
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Just do what I did and quit eating.


----------



## Ren Huggins

greasemonger said:


> Just do what I did and quit eating.


Whaaaa?!?!?  Your vitamin N tolerance has got to be awesome! 
I'd have to swap my full strength cigars for the lightest thing out there.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Independence Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

It was last night for our festivities but still.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> It was last night for our festivities but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for helping us stay free Verdict! And all the rest of you selfless freedom protectors!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

AJF Uncharted to start off our Nations Birthday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke - I love a good Connie in the morning, thanks brother!


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> Pretty sure this is correct. @Olecharlie, @UBC03, is that right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not up on boutique/ house blends.. I'm more the order, wait a few weeks, hope they don't get confiscated kinda purchaser... if you know what I mean

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> Never had one. Who makes those?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes as stated this is a Noel Rojas House Blend from lake Worth Cigars. $10 ea is a good price for them.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Pretty sure this is correct. @Olecharlie, @UBC03, is that right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> I'm not up on boutique/ house blends.. I'm more the order, wait a few weeks, hope they don't get confiscated kinda purchaser... if you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Crap....sorry! It's @GOT14U that likes those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

For a walk on the beach.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

Seems fitting for the Fourth of July.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> These get better, month by month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That Melanio I sent you has over a years rest on it... delicious. Forgot to mention... :vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> That Melanio I sent you has over a years rest on it... delicious. Forgot to mention... :vs_cool:


Ohhhh, I'm looking forward to burning that baby...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

2019 Morphine Lancero, nice and Bold full bodied and med-full strength!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cossie said:


> Perdomo Champagne Noir and a homeade Mojito.
> 
> The Champagne must be a sleeper cigar. I think its amazing. The triple fermented maduro wrapper is a little thick. So you would maybe do a re-light, maybe not.
> 
> Very subtle. Flavors tie in beautifully.
> 
> Side note, Selvarey rum is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Great smoke. A favorite of mine.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

A Cloud Hopper ROTT for science. Good morning smoke. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## haegejc

Quesada 40th Anniversary. From winning @UBC03s very difficult contest!! Thank you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Great smoke. A favorite of mine.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Yes. Me too. It was a smoke that made me realize my pallette was maturing.i like Churchill's, but I think this one smokes a bit better in the Epicure. I also may try the "Magnum" in 50 RG

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Genuinely surprised on how good this EZ release is!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Verdict

SoCal Gunner said:


> Genuinely surprised on how good this EZ release is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Why did I not k ow that was a thing from ez.. gotaa find those now!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

First one on the fourth









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Verdict said:


> Why did I not k ow that was a thing from ez.. gotaa find those now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I thought that was the cotm exclusive


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Verdict said:


> Why did I not k ow that was a thing from ez.. gotaa find those now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro





greasemonger said:


> I thought that was the cotm exclusive


Yeah, it was a "one off" from the cigar and coffee of the month club a year or two ago.

It was damn good - I'd buy 'em of they came out as a release.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## tazdvl

Happy Independence Day to all of my treasonous, compatriot, brothers! To my British friends, I'm happy that our two countries are still friends! You're welcome at my table any day of the year!

First stick for the 4th...









Enjoy your day. Have fun. Stay safe. And call a ride if you need one. I want to wake up with the same number of friends I went to bed with! (All 3 of you!)

Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz


----------



## Rads

*Ezra Zion for the 4th!*

Decided to drink a Boulvard Tank 7 and have a Ezra Zion Jamais Vu for the 4th today...and pay for my kids next semester at college :crying:.... Maybe I should drink a few more of these beers?

Happy 4th everybody!


----------



## Rabidawise

Happy Independence Day y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

My first AVO. Impeccably constructed cigar but a little milder than my usual fare. Definitely going to look to add a few of these to the Humi as a change of pace.


----------



## Wildman9907

CFED hot chocolate, glad I got atleast 10 very good. now time to try the Mexican version









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy 4th to everyone.


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio and a cup of Kona,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Hanging out in the shade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

An Avo I got at a B&M I think.


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday entry...

ERDM Supreme Choix...with over a year and it is stellar!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rabidawise

For Thrifty Thursday, and in honor of all you guys turning me on to these! Last one from the first pack of 10 I bought a little over a year ago. Cheers y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

This was a good one...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Happy Independence Day to all of my treasonous, compatriot, brothers! To my British friends, I'm happy that our two countries are still friends! You're welcome at my table any day of the year!
> 
> First stick for the 4th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day. Have fun. Stay safe. And call a ride if you need one. I want to wake up with the same number of friends I went to bed with! (All 3 of you!)
> 
> Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
> Taz


You have a pool! I wonder if I can get a layover in AZ on the way to San Diego next month.  Happy Independence you treasonous bastage..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Round 2. Wish I had more of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> You have a pool! I wonder if I can get a layover in AZ on the way to San Diego next month.  Happy Independence you treasonous bastage..
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


 @Hickorynut, if you come through this way I will be happy to provide you a cozy bed, hot meal, amber liquid, and smoking material. Stay more than one day and I'll give you the nickel tour of the area and do a little pew-pew while you're here. Just let me know and I'll PM my address.

Happy 4th!!

Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz

Edit: The pool was 80° today.


----------



## haegejc

CFED Boilermaker. Tasty stick. Happy 4th to all!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Factory Smokes Maduro for thrifty Thursday.
Happy July 4th to all my American brothers and sister of the leaf.


----------



## ScottyB

Knuckle Dragger for dessert.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Waiting for the fireworks at the George Bush library. Round 3 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

TAking the day off ....but tomorrow I'm going to smoke like an out of control sumbitch.....ChiefSmokemifyouGotem....that will be me while out on the deck watching some movies and maybe drink a whole 12 ounce flask. Could barely navigate off the deck and up to the room a couple of nights ago.....that was some scary stuff I tell ya! Will smoke an Opus X Chateau Reserva....15 years old....may have to call the Fire Dept. to get me off the deck with that much Drambuie and an Opus....what could go wrong? Hope to revisit another review of this aged cigar for 2019....if I live thru the experience.


----------



## msmith1986

I only got one short smoke in today at the party, it was still 95% out and the little bugger got soggy in 10 minutes.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Got in a few on the course today


----------



## Cossie

cromeu1387 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn fine cigar

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

For me its thrifty Thursday into Friday. Just off of work

Another PDR 1878 Capa Reserva Oscuro.

This one has a giant vein in it and its smoking beautifully so far.

You can send smoke signals with this beauty









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rummaging for a Maduro.....then realized it's not Monday....still got it wrong...

DPG Blue and Volcanic Red Mexican Dark Roast....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida. Good morning!! Feels like a Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

A smoke from yesterday. Had about a decade on it. Still good, but a little light.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Morning smoke. Super tight draw at first, but starting to open up.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Last nights final smoke










Now since I have the day off along with a good cup of Sumatra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

TKID Sleeping Beauty from SBCOTM


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> TKID Sleeping Beauty from SBCOTM


I like those!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

been smoking mostly camachos and perdomos this week....until today had a few good ones


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Several at the lounge today with friends.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Fuente Canones courtesy of @BKurt in our Noob Sampler trade a long time ago. At 8.5" this one lasted me 15 holes - good smoke


----------



## WNYTony

Round 2 is an Illusione Rothschild with an arsty pic to make the wife happy


----------



## mpomario

This morning a Lake Worth Cigars Habano house Blend by Noel Rojas. Then snuck in a Rorschach before it gets too hot.














Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Kidvegas

Warped









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TX Cigar

At a lounge in OKC.


----------



## Ewood

Smoking at the end of the world, Montauk, NY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@Ewood - I've always wanted to go there. Been to alot of places in NY state but never there. I think thats where that series, The Affair, was filmed. My wife and I got hooked on that for a while. Bet it's nice.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

So good.


----------



## hawk45

Black Label Trading Company, Last Rights









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> So good.


I almost lit that up instead of the Last Rights. Nice choice!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Day 2 of Independence Day weekend. Kicking it off with a Saison by Oliva. 








Hopefully I'll get more than one stick in today. We ended the evening last night with a beautiful home fireworks show, which the kids loved. 








My youngest missed being a Yankee Doodle Dandy by 10 hours, so we are celebrating his 13th today. Happy Birthday, buddy!!








Have a great weekend, everybody!!

Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> At a lounge in OKC.


Which lounge?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Blackbird Crow. Ugly wrapper but smoked great. Razor sharp burn great flavor I will have to add a few more to my stash!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@mpomario - Stag in Bricktown. Close to hotel. Only other one I've been to is 2nd street cigar in edmond. Any others you know of? Here all weekend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Birthday CFED Project 7 (Rojas)...
It just dropped from 91 degrees to 81 degrees in the last 5 minutes....about to get a whoopin...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Smoking at the end of the world, Montauk, NY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooo.oooooo. go look on the beach for the Montauk Monster!!!!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

LC19 and a Steampunk maduro yesterday and a Pepperhead tonight.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Love the Padrons, but tonight's natural wrapper has convinced me that I prefer the maduros if given the choice.


----------



## Olecharlie

Man what a crazy day at work, making retirement look pretty good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

hawk45 said:


> Black Label Trading Company, Last Rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I got an email today saying that BLTC reblended some (all??) Of their sticks.


----------



## kacey

Warped Futuro









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few new ones today on this very hot day :cb


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> I got an email today saying that BLTC reblended some (all??) Of their sticks.


I think they just changed the bands and boxes. I don't see why they would change the blends. Especially the newer porcelain cigar.


----------



## S&W

HE Miami tonight


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> I think they just changed the bands and boxes. I don't see why they would change the blends. Especially the newer porcelain cigar.


Email says reblend. Including the porcelain.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## csk415

Grabbed it from the B&M a couple days ago. It's a good smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

5V Triple-A 5.5x55 box-pressed. We're having more flash flooding and t-storms right now and this guy is performing great. It doesn't get much better than Nica ligeros wrapped in dark PA broadleaf. One of my all time favorites and often overlooked by many. So much different than the A that I don't like or smoke.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> @mpomario - Stag in Bricktown. Close to hotel. Only other one I've been to is 2nd street cigar in edmond. Any others you know of? Here all weekend.


Omertà is excellent!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Was saving this guy but found out the local has a ton of them so now I know I can get more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> 5V Triple-A 5.5x55 box-pressed. We're having more flash flooding and t-storms right now and this guy is performing great. It doesn't get much better than Nica ligeros wrapped in dark PA broadleaf. One of my all time favorites and often overlooked by many. So much different than the A that I don't like or smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Man these never disappoint, even in this flooding rain and 85% humidity.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A nice little Crux to end the day


----------



## Cossie

601 Blue Line Maduro....classy smoke. Went surprisingly well with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

Also, it went well with the book I'm reading "A Third Face. The Life of Samuel Fuller"

A fellow BOTL himself, Rifleman with the Big Red One (WW II of course and Hollywood film director)
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

A favorite MB3
The ambient humidity went up to 100% but it's smoking fine... so far.


----------



## Pius X

LGC last night, she just didn't want to ash!!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Bros









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa De Garcia Connecticut Blend


----------



## haegejc

Hell of a day yesterday. Got to smoke all day. DPG Blue late last night with way to much adult beverages.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Aging Room Solera


----------



## mpomario

Since it's so humid this morning I went which a cheapy. Nica Libre en Churchill.l with coffee. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Matt_21

Picked up an order of a few more blocks to turn into pipes today over the border. Grabbed this Melanio at the Duty Free and I'm smoking it. A little boxed pressed fella. I think they're humidor is dry though lol and unlucky me dropped it going out the door so it's a bit banged up.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great cigar! Might have to pull one of mine out and set fire to it tonight.

Nice toy box you're sitting in too!


----------



## WABOOM

JSK Toothpick 2.0 Habano, robusto


----------



## Dran

WABOOM said:


> JSK Toothpick 2.0 Habano, robusto


Might dig that out when I get home!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Few from the last couple days

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## PanzaVerde

Ruination for the start of the rest of my day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Dran said:


> Might dig that out when I get home!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Dig it up! It was pretty good.


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## the camaro show

Shaver702 said:


> UC Maduro before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you say these are the best undercrowns? Seem to be the most popular.


----------



## UBC03

the camaro show said:


> Would you say these are the best undercrowns? Seem to be the most popular.


Yep

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ramon Bueso. Genesis project with about 1 years worth of nap.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ All my Exes with a cup of Kona,


----------



## TX Cigar

Cornelius and Anthony.


----------



## Matt_21

This Flathead is smoking good right now. Burning like a champ too in this breeze.


----------



## Peapaw

These might wind up being pretty good with a decent rest. 
Dunhill Maduro


----------



## Verdict

Yum









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tacket

Another shorty from the Puff Fairy. I'm learning lately that these small RG sticks are real concentrated flavor bombs! Not a ton of transitions on this short one, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Olecharlie

This 2019 courtesy is of my friend @ebnash and Taylor Fladgate Vintage Porto 1992.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## George007

T52 aged well. Put some rib eye steaks on the grill for us and now having a smoke and champagne with the wife. She is amazing!


----------



## zcziggy

Can't go wrong with a San Lotano


----------



## the camaro show

Matt_21 said:


> This Flathead is smoking good right now. Burning like a champ too in this breeze.


How are these different then the normal red band flathead?


----------



## the camaro show

zcziggy said:


> Can't go wrong with a San Lotano


 where did you get that ash tray? That would be perfect for my dorm room.


----------



## zcziggy

the camaro show said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a San Lotano
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get that ash tray? That would be perfect for my dorm room.
Click to expand...

Fleabay. $10 search for Lubinski alluminun cigar ashtray


----------



## Hickorynut

Oops...thought it was an EZ, sure smokes like one!
CFED Queen of Hearts courtesy of @greasemonger









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I think they just changed the bands and boxes. I don't see why they would change the blends. Especially the newer porcelain cigar.


Me thinks that's the way to say "we cant or dont want to buy the blend we had before so we changed it" type of reblend.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tried my first Papas Fritas tonight. Nice little stick with lots of flavor and more smoke than I've ever seen in something this size. Only downside is the flaky ash, but that's to be expected with a mixed filler cigar, I guess. Might have to pick a few more of these up at some point!


----------



## mpomario

Might be the best I've smoked this year. Statement by Noel Rojas. Ran by UG to pick up a fiver and snagged a Cavatina. He dropped these off this morning. Can't wait to try the Lanceros I got. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @SilkyJ
Thanks brother this hit the spot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This afternoon after finishing my wife's brake job. Sadly that was not a euphemism.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W

A couple from today...


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> Man these never disappoint, even in this flooding rain and 85% humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How much time on that AAA?

S&R lance tonight. Thinking I'm starting to like these. A lot....


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Went digging and came across some of these Reconquista Coffins... got 'em all mixed up, so idk if this one of the "older ones" when I bought a box or one of the "newer ones" from a few years ago when poor @csk415 asked if he could have the presentation box and I Trojan Horsed him. 























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> Went digging and came across some of these Reconquista Coffins... got 'em all mixed up, so idk if this one of the "older ones" when I bought a box or one of the "newer ones" from a few years ago when poor @csk415 asked if he could have the presentation box and I Trojan Horsed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Smokes are long gone but I Still have the box at work. Perfect size for storing work stuff.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

SoCal Gunner said:


> Went digging and came across some of these Reconquista Coffins... got 'em all mixed up, so idk if this one of the "older ones" when I bought a box or one of the "newer ones" from a few years ago when poor @*csk415* asked if he could have the presentation box and I Trojan Horsed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


You can see the yellowing cello. None of mine have more then 3-4 months on em..... does that much age really improve these?


----------



## csk415

And you sent that box to me 8-21-17


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Deuce Da Masta said:


> You can see the yellowing cello. None of mine have more then 3-4 months on em..... does that much age really improve these?


I'm guessing this is an older one by csk's 2017 response... Gone is the whispy blue smoke and in its place is a thick yellow, bellowing smoke. I remember these as chocolate bombs, but now I'm getting much more of a white pepper and a clove-like finish.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Matt_21

the camaro show said:


> How are these different then the normal red band flathead?


Different blend I'd assume. Havenn't really reasearched it. 
I do know the red and black and blue labels are all car based names/inspired, where these are motorcycle.


----------



## Rabidawise

Ashton VSG from @Sine_Qua_Non

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Chief Cool Arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

T52


----------



## PanzaVerde

Naughty list from the winnings of @cracker1397 contest awhile back.


----------



## WNYTony

Balmoral Anejo XO - pretty good smoke


----------



## Calidecks

Matt_21 said:


> Different blend I'd assume. Havenn't really reasearched it.
> 
> I do know the red and black and blue labels are all car based names/inspired, where these are motorcycle.


Are those as peppery flavored as the reds and blacks?


----------



## msmith1986

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Casa De Garcia Connecticut Blend


I always keep the maduro's around, need another bundle soon actually. Solid thrifty smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Another shorty from the Puff Fairy. I'm learning lately that these small RG sticks are real concentrated flavor bombs! Not a ton of transitions on this short one, but enjoyable nonetheless.


Precisely why I'm always seen smoking coronas and Robustos or Rothschilds, lots of flavor and skinner has more wrapper ratio flavor.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> How much time on that AAA?
> 
> S&R lance tonight. Thinking I'm starting to like these. A lot....


That was an awesome test. I have a few AAA's left with 2 years on them, but this particular one was to the day exactly 3 months in the 62% tupper. Flawless victory.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Here's another successful test Chris @csk415, for roller tobacco quality and age for brands. 4 months in one of my 62% tuppers, a complete spinning no-puff toast and light with a triple torch, and smoking in 80% humidity. 1 hour to the nub, flavor on point, and not soggy or hot at all. (Even though I wish it was a BBB or maduro.) Bravo CH.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

msmith1986 said:


> That was an awesome test. I have a few AAA's left with 2 years on them, but this particular one was to the day exactly 3 months in the 62% tupper. Flawless victory.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





msmith1986 said:


> Here's another successful test Chris @csk415, for roller tobacco quality and age for brands. 4 months in one of my 62% tuppers, a complete spinning no-puff toast and light with a triple torch, and smoking in 80% humidity. 1 hour to the nub, flavor on point, and not soggy or hot at all. (Even though I wish it was a BBB or maduro.) Bravo CH.
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The AAA are a solid stick to have. They get better with a little time. Love all of CH line.
You mentioned a test at 62% twice now. What are you trying to figure out?


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Might be the best I've smoked this year. Statement by Noel Rojas. Ran by UG to pick up a fiver and snagged a Cavatina. He dropped these off this morning. Can't wait to try the Lanceros I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


OlCharle I believe is in agreement with you about NR cigars being the best. I'm looking forward to ordering some in the next couple weeks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

zcziggy said:


> Can't go wrong with a San Lotano


No ya really can't

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Last night, no sooner did I get the grill going, some good storms rolled in. Hopefully, it will be less humid today.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Maduro


----------



## Ewood

TX Cigar said:


> @Ewood - I've always wanted to go there. Been to alot of places in NY state but never there. I think thats where that series, The Affair, was filmed. My wife and I got hooked on that for a while. Bet it's nice.


My gf got me hooked on it a few dats before our trip! Was a pretty nice place, but not my cup of tea. Very crowded and a bunch of rich kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Cossie said:


> OlCharle I believe is in agreement with you about NR cigars being the best. I'm looking forward to ordering some in the next couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Latest round of Statements went on sale yestereday. Might not be around in a few weeks. https://www.undergroundcigars.com/?s=noel+rojas&post_type=product


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blue Sunday,


----------



## Cossie

csk415 said:


> Latest round of Statements went on sale yestereday. Might not be around in a few weeks. https://www.undergroundcigars.com/?s=noel+rojas&post_type=product


Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Might be the best I've smoked this year. Statement by Noel Rojas. Ran by UG to pick up a fiver and snagged a Cavatina. He dropped these off this morning. Can't wait to try the Lanceros I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I have been patiently awaiting this release for 2 months.

Ordered mine yesterday from UG. 10 Robusto, 3 corona and 2 Lanceros. Everyone that has had one pre-release say they are amazing. They will most likely be even better with rest, but I will have to smoke one Robusto ROTT!
Maybe I should buy a box of Corona before their gone. I do assume they will be available in the future.


----------



## Olecharlie

My most satisfying morning cigar with Bulletproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Calidecks said:


> Are those as peppery flavored as the reds and blacks?


 I don't find them peppery at all.


----------



## Gummy Jones

All that remains of last night's pam64

What ever they call the churchill with a little over 5 years of age

Delicious


----------



## Hickorynut

Gettin ready to address a fowl grievance that has manifested as a production decline (gotta clean the chickenhouse).

Too humid for much else so....Cain Ct and Volcanic Red it is!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Cossie said:


> OlCharle I believe is in agreement with you about NR cigars being the best. I'm looking forward to ordering some in the next couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Yep. There are a few Rojas fan boys here.

A surprisingly smooth BLTC Santa Muerte this morning before church.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Cossie said:


> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


The guys at UG said they are going to be a regular release but I would say once they are gone, there's no telling when they will be back.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## S&W

I wondered how a NC cigar that had spent 14 years in a glass tube would taste. 
The answer- prettydamgood.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

S&W said:


> I wondered how a NC cigar that had spent 14 years in a glass tube would taste.
> The answer- prettydamgood.


I have a box of maduros that I ended up taking out of the tubes a while back in fear they weren't getting the proper humidity. Gotta revisit them they smell really good.


----------



## Peapaw

An Espinosa 20th Anniversary


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Me thinks that's the way to say "we cant or dont want to buy the blend we had before so we changed it" type of reblend....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


IDK. I watched an interview from IPCPR a few days ago and they said they "revamped" the old blends. That could mean anything. The Porcelain isn't an old blend though either so who knows. This year I've been paying more attention to IPCPR than usual and the amount of stuff coming out that I want to try this year is insane :vs_laugh:


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> IDK. I watched an interview from IPCPR a few days ago and they said they "revamped" the old blends. That could mean anything. The Porcelain isn't an old blend though either so who knows. This year I've been paying more attention to IPCPR than usual and the amount of stuff coming out that I want to try this year is insane :vs_laugh:


I was surprised bltc is reblending all their lines. Then their distributor bought Dissident and they're changing all those blends as well. My guess, the reblends weren't bltc's idea.

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

csk415 said:


> The AAA are a solid stick to have. They get better with a little time. Love all of CH line.
> 
> You mentioned a test at 62% twice now. What are you trying to figure out?


This high ambient humidity right now in PA ruines a smoke stored at 65% at barely halfway with soggy hot yuck and hard to keep lit. I acclimated my summer smokes at 62% and those are battling the humidity 500 times better. That slight precaution is making a giant difference.
The other test was quality just at the point of acclimating RH @ 90 days as the only rest. Wonderful performance and flavor. Try that with a lot of DE and other stuff and be horribly disappointed. These newer guys around want to know what they can smoke while resting the ones that really benefit from it, because they're so new and don't have the larger rotation of resting sticks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> I was surprised bltc is reblending all their lines. Then their distributor bought Dissident and they're changing all those blends as well. My guess, the reblends weren't bltc's idea.
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


That's really weird for them to do. Especially with the new FDA regulations (which still aren't totally in effect afaik). Hopefully they don't change the Green Hornet blend too much. That's my favorite cigar from them :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> That's really weird for them to do. Especially with the new FDA regulations (which still aren't totally in effect afaik). Hopefully they don't change the Green Hornet blend too much. That's my favorite cigar from them :grin2:


Yeah, I'm kind of weirded out by it. So many BLTC blends were perfect and everyone knew what to expect. I'm kind of concerned, even if the blends are tweeked slightly better, it still might be disappointing to not experience what they've grown us to expect. I still have Morphine coronas from 2017, and Bishop's and Deliverance from first 2018, so now I'll probably wait on them to try these reblends first and compare. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.....Ugh.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

My first DPG Blue experience


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cossie said:


> OlCharle I believe is in agreement with you about NR cigars being the best. I'm looking forward to ordering some in the next couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't wait. Wiggins posted on Instagram that they only have a few left. I would imagine they will be out shortly.


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Kidvegas

Time Flies









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse Mighty Mighty Connecticut.


----------



## Dran

A MAW from @disco_potato! Ohh!! Post number 62,000! What do I win?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Next!! LC '16









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Not sure what this is called but I'm enjoying it in the shade at 96 degrees










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Dran said:


> A MAW from @*disco_potato*! Ohh!! Post number 62,000! What do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Send me your address and find out :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Send me your address and find out :vs_laugh:


Its out there and around!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Dran said:


> Its out there and around!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Well I think I prolly already have it so...... :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

EPM Epifana not as strong as it reads but its got body and solid ash.
Stay hydrated in this heat my outdoor Puffers!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Lol... Yeah, I've bought a few things from ya and been bombed from your stash! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I can't remember who sent me this. I apologize. but ... Thank you.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lil shorty compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non


----------



## Matt_21

.:smile2:.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ's The Ax with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Eumgyeong By Miah Knight Lancero, closed foot lancero has a Habano wrapper, Mexican binder, Nicaraguan Corojo filler including Somoto. Going to smoke in the garage, way too hot outside!


----------



## Edgy85

Got a 300 dollar basket of cigars waiting to be checked out... Someone stop me! Anyone wanna trade instead let me know haha! 
Hope everyone had a good weekend.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Edgy85 said:


> Got a 300 dollar basket of cigars waiting to be checked out... Someone stop me! Anyone wanna trade instead let me know haha!
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


 what do you have and what are you looking for?


----------



## blackrabbit

Very old Ron Stacy Signature.


----------



## tazdvl

Finished this one a couple hours ago. It was getting a little uncomfortably warm in the garage by the time it was done!









Sent from the Caliente District in Hades!!
Taz


----------



## ScottyB

First time, very nice smoke. This is one of a handful of smokes I’ve been saving for a special occasion, but now that my daughter is enrolled in college and leaving in a few weeks I’ve decided to smoke them since I’ll most likely be buying bundle smokes for the foreseeable future, but that’s ok!


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> That's really weird for them to do. Especially with the new FDA regulations (which still aren't totally in effect afaik). Hopefully they don't change the Green Hornet blend too much. That's my favorite cigar from them :grin2:


Just watched the CFED interview with James Brown of BLTC. They are indeed tweaking the CORE blends. Still same materials but different proportions. Also found out they're all under the Oveja Negra brand now. I know it's their factory but it was strange for JB to mention ON so many times and just mention bltc/bws in passing. Sounded like his original texas rep, i'm thinking the current distributor, has a bigger say in it than he does.


----------



## Westside Threat

haegejc said:


> Not sure what this is called but I'm enjoying it in the shade at 96 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ezra Zion Diabolical


----------



## msmith1986

ScottyB said:


> First time, very nice smoke. This is one of a handful of smokes I've been saving for a special occasion, but now that my daughter is enrolled in college and leaving in a few weeks I've decided to smoke them since I'll most likely be buying bundle smokes for the foreseeable future, but that's ok!


Oliva, Nub, and Villazon 2nds are your friend. So is DE Factory Smokes- Sun Grown and Maduro for me at least.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cojuno 2012 with a couple years on it, paired with a quad which is way too sweet right now










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Dran

#3 on the day









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Protocol 
Probable Cause


----------



## csk415




----------



## Peapaw

Graycliff G2, a direct result of not following advice given here and buying a box of untested cigars. 
When these are gone I won't buy anymore.


----------



## Wildman9907

MoW for the yardgar earlier and something a little tastier while relaxing on the patio this evening
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Peapaw said:


> Graycliff G2, a direct result of not following advice given here and buying a box of untested cigars.
> When these are gone I won't buy anymore.


Older G2 sticks aren't bad if you can find some.


----------



## greasemonger

BK Texas Special. So far very, very enjoyable paired with coffee milk stout and a big cup of Costa Rican mixed with pure sorcery.


----------



## Peapaw

csk415 said:


> Older G2 sticks aren't bad if you can find some.


Too many other good sticks readily available so it's not worth the hassle of looking. For me anyway.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Finally get a stick in today. Wanted something lighter. Now time for the Gold Cup Final.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deadman Walking from CFED with a rather large pour of Ardbeg Dark Cove :grin2::drinking:


----------



## mpomario

Wildman9907 said:


> MoW for the yardgar earlier and something a little tastier while relaxing on the patio this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I had a Santa Muerte this morning and found it way more medium than I expected. What did you think?

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## mpomario

Very smooth, flavorful and full smoke. Well rested JDN Antano. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## msmith1986

Wildman9907 said:


> MoW for the yardgar earlier and something a little tastier while relaxing on the patio this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You're sitting outside in this yuck? I know you're an hour or 2 NE of me, but we still have flash floods going on for 4 days now and 90% humidity down here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Very smooth, flavorful and full smoke. Well rested JDN Antano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Their smokes are always good, I love them. Well, they do make Saka's stuff too....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm always craving Nica and PA tobacco. A Diesel corona with 2 years on it is doing the trick. I really need to fill up another tupper of all Diesel.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier...


----------



## Calidecks

660


----------



## Rabidawise

Temps dropped below 80, so the late night Stranger Things binge has been moved outside while hopping clouds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> I'm always craving Nica and PA tobacco. A Diesel corona with 2 years on it is doing the trick. I really need to fill up another tupper of all Diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I should stop joking like that.....I happened to just casually stroll through CB in the last hour and put single min bids on a bunch of Diesel stuff......and pretty much just won all of them at ridiculously low numbers.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rabidawise said:


> Temps dropped below 80, so the late night Stranger Things binge has been moved outside while hopping clouds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good, we still have t-storms and flash-flooding here since last Wed. By the way, how's that new CB running so far?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> That's good, we still have t-storms and flash-flooding here since last Wed. By the way, how's that new CB running so far?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The CB runs like a champ! Torquey, and fast, but not so much to be stupid. Excellent around town and commuter bike!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overruns and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke. I haven't had one of these in a while. I'd forgotten what a smoke bomb they are.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finish a project each day, I say.

Here is todays....RB Genesis









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

The more of these I smoke the more I realise just how good they are.
Happy Monday people.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

The best cigar! My favorite! Aged too!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Having trouble keeping this one lit


----------



## Wildman9907

msmith1986 said:


> You're sitting outside in this yuck? I know you're an hour or 2 NE of me, but we still have flash floods going on for 4 days now and 90% humidity down here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I am unfortunatly, but didnt feel like going to a lounge. so humidity it is, all was good till the last 3rd just seems to plug up up and all i got was heat and no smoke on the BLACK LABEL


----------



## Wildman9907

mpomario said:


> I had a Santa Muerte this morning and found it way more medium than I expected. What did you think?
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


For me i was expecting medium, i base all my pre judgement by the color of the wrapper. so with it not being very dark but deff more then a connie


----------



## Matt_21

FDLA
Tight draw. I like these but this ones thrown me off. Tight draw that wont fix and it's been a while since I've had one this box pressed. Kinda feels like I'm smoking a Jenga block.
But, the flavours there even with the other 'bothers'.


----------



## George007

T52!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## LeatherNeck

Maybe shoulda waited until tomorrow for this one, but WTH my hand landed on it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

F-Bomb courtesy of @Westside Threat. Damn fine cigar sir. Thanks again :grin2:. Hopefully someday EZ makes more of these.


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


>


How was the Angels Anvil compared to the other yearly releases?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> F-Bomb courtesy of @Westside Threat. Damn fine cigar sir. Thanks again :grin2:. Hopefully someday EZ makes more of these.


Hummm, never seen that one b4....then again, I'm not generally in "the know" when it comes to EZ. I just grab some whenever opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Maybe shoulda waited until tomorrow for this one, but WTH my hand landed on it.


Great seegar there bro!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Kidvegas

Kudzu Lance









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## UBC03

Wildman9907 said:


> I am unfortunatly, but didnt feel like going to a lounge. so humidity it is, all was good till the last 3rd just seems to plug up up and all i got was heat and no smoke on the BLACK LABEL


Purge it a couple times each third. It'll help when you get to the good part. My favorite is the last third.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

UBC03 said:


> Purge it a couple times each third. It'll help when you get to the good part. My favorite is the last third.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


what do you mean by purge?, ive never had an issue except yesterday with 95 degrees and 90 percent humidity outside and just finished raining as I lit it up so it was very moist out yesterday


----------



## haegejc

Been on a Crowned Heads kick lately. I'm liking everything of there's I have smoked so far!!

Four Kicks Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Dang everybody is smoking good stuff today. EZ blessed leaf here after my first full day of school with a Manhattan. My class has a good time though... I had them collecting black chanterelles and then we fried some up in the lab.


Wildman9907 said:


> what do you mean by purge?, ive never had an issue except yesterday with 95 degrees and 90 percent humidity outside and just finished raining as I lit it up so it was very moist out yesterday


Purging is when you blow backwards through the cigar. If pushes some of the moisture and oils out into the Ember.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

El Gueguense


----------



## huffer33

Maybe it's just me... Except for the hundreds of cigars posted here that all easily nubbed. I usually don't take the modus glue and poker on a hike but definitely contemplated it when picking this up. The yarn untied itself and here we go again. This is right after a major correction as well.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

LeatherNeck said:


> Hummm, never seen that one b4....then again, I'm not generally in "the know" when it comes to EZ. I just grab some whenever opportunity presents itself.


It was in one of the coffee club releases.


----------



## ScottyB

Another one I have been saving - I got this in a trade with @OneStrangeOne about a year ago and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Rondo

My last Oliva El Cobre. _sigh_
If they hadn't changed the blend around five years ago, I'd have a master case of these.








Thanks for turning me on to these Brother Rivers @drb124


----------



## csk415




----------



## Hickorynut

Free light and sound show on the lido deck. JNV Barberpole....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Verdict

No idea what this ugly thing is or where I got it but I'm running out of sticks. We will see if it burns









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kacey

Verdict said:


> No idea what this ugly thing is or where I got it but I'm running out of sticks. We will see if it burns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I can fix that problem.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Foundation cigars Menelick.
Picked up some of these at last year's Rocky mountain cigar festival. This year's is coming up next month.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Gumby-cr said:


> How was the Angels Anvil compared to the other yearly releases?


My buddy came over to try one with me. We both thought it smoked really smooth considering it is a Maduro and ROTT. Also that it needs a little rest - not alot of flavors coming out at this early stage. It's going to be very good with a little nap.


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I'm normally not a fan of larger RG sticks, but this AF Anejo No. 77 is just spectacular... Makes me thankful I have three more, but that likely won't be enough...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

Grimalkin


----------



## msmith1986

Verdict said:


> No idea what this ugly thing is or where I got it but I'm running out of sticks. We will see if it burns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


That looks worse than the dry-cured Parodi's I smoke on jobsites. Did Clint Eastwood find it somewhere and give it to you? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## Mark in wi

Forgot the travel humi over the 4th weekend so I had to make do with what I could find at the local "smoke shop." The Excalibur was nice. I had high hopes for the Partagas but I was a little disappointed. I really enjoyed a cousin from the little island but this one just wasn't for me.


----------



## msmith1986

Good but very underfilled. Only weighs about half of normal, so it's fast and hot. Oh well, better luck next time.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

4yrs does an anejo good


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

EZ 6th anni yesterday and a Gol! this morning


----------



## Gumby-cr

A Viaje I grabbed yesterday evening :grin2:. I have no idea which blend it is.


----------



## ScottyB

csk415 said:


>


I have one of those put away, I'll think I'll smoke it tonight.


----------



## Hickorynut

2014 Matilde Renacer and Southern Texas Pecan coffee. Still cool enough to sit outside...for now...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Charter Oak after a couple laps around the yard with the old push mower.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking a Villiger San Doro Colorado toro.
Gotta smoke it for science...let @Scotchpig know if ot's a good time to smoke one.
I'm always impressed by the construction on these. They've all had a perfectly rounded top with nicely placed triple cap, firm packed, no blemishes or cracks or stains. Just good, old fashioned, attention to detail.
I'm sure it'll smoke as good as it looks.


----------



## the camaro show

Kidvegas said:


> Kudzu Lance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


How was this?


----------



## ForMud

One of those long skinny ones.......


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Scotchpig

Matt_21 said:


> Smoking a Villiger San Doro Colorado toro.
> 
> Gotta smoke it for science...let @Scotchpig know if ot's a good time to smoke one.
> 
> I'm always impressed by the construction on these. They've all had a perfectly rounded top with nicely placed triple cap, firm packed, no blemishes or cracks or stains. Just good, old fashioned, attention to detail.
> 
> I'm sure it'll smoke as good as it looks.


And?


----------



## Kidvegas

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


Been enjoying these for awhile now. We're good when first purchased but after a year in the wineador they've become even better!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Cossie

Perdom Small Batch Habano from early this morning after work









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got to mow for 30 minutes then this...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yellow Rose with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Excellent


----------



## Olecharlie

Too hot to smoke outside!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Warped La Hacienda Flor Fina.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> A Viaje I grabbed yesterday evening :grin2:. I have no idea which blend it is.


This picture reminds me of a country song! Hank why do you drink, why do you blow smoke... lol Hank Jr.


----------



## ScottyB

@csk415 inspired me to dig this one out, I'm glad I did. It's got about a years rest - really good!


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> And?


Give it a while longer. Still some rough edges. Not what it can be.


----------



## Matt_21

Grabbed this from the tetris game that is my wineador.


----------



## greasemonger

Killer Bee


----------



## haegejc

Villiger Cuellar Connecticut Kreme. 
This was my first Villiger and it surprised me!! From my Texas Cigar Fest swag bag.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Started with the Lawless but has tunneling issues. So went with a new favorite. Need to get more now as it was my last one



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Calidecks




----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Cain


----------



## the camaro show

Kidvegas said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was this?
> 
> 
> 
> Been enjoying these for awhile now. We're good when first purchased but after a year in the wineador they've become even better!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity
Click to expand...

Good to know thank you!


----------



## WNYTony

Petite Caz


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

AJ New World Gobernador. I'm becoming a creature of habit....at least with stogies

The store was out of Sierra Nevada pale ale. I settled for Yazoo pale ale. Not bad.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

This Matilde from Tyson, it was calling out to me so I gave in.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecito white


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliveros Sun Grown and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Black Label









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hey man, how'd you like this one? I have one I'm always moving out of the way. Maybe I need to smoke it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This little Litto Gomez :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Excellent


Agreed :grin2: The one's I've smoked so far have had the thinnest San Andres wrappers I've ever seen though. Had one crack pretty bad but those are flavor bombs.


----------



## ScottyB

Peapaw said:


> This Matilde from Tyson, it was calling out to me so I gave in.


I have one of those from him as well. I'll dig it out tonight.


----------



## mpomario

The last of these I have. These 660 have very good over the 2 years it took for me to smoke the tenner. I have a 554 left. 8 o'clock and it's already over 80 degrees and 80% humidity.









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Matt_21 said:


> Hey man, how'd you like this one? I have one I'm always moving out of the way. Maybe I need to smoke it.


Decent to good smoke not as good as the LFD but well worth the money.


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> Hey man, how'd you like this one? I have one I'm always moving out of the way. Maybe I need to smoke it.


I've always liked them with 6 months or more rest. I prefer the robusto because they seem to be rolled better and burn more even. I was avoiding the toro for 2 years and decided to finally smoke it. So yeah, robusto is always good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Intemperance. 

My image of a cigar is not accepted by Tapatalk. Dirty dirty dirty cigar!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloudhopper.....mmmmmm.....guuuuud.....










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

haegejc said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperance.
> 
> My image of a cigar is not accepted by Tapatalk. Dirty dirty dirty cigar!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showing too much ash again??? 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

I'm usually pretty patient, but not this time. Big Corona at 6.5x46 and very tasty. Can't wait to revisit after a month or so.


----------



## Dran

Opus X Forbidden, I win in a raffle, cigar rest and draw tool made by @curmudgeonista, ash tray by @Rabidawise.....
It takes a village!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> Opus X Forbidden, I win in a raffle, cigar rest and draw tool made by @curmudgeonista, ash tray by @Rabidawise.....
> It takes a village!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


at least the moonshine is yours :grin2: like the ashtray...good job @Rabidawise


----------



## Rabidawise

zcziggy said:


> at least the moonshine is yours :grin2: like the ashtray...good job @Rabidawise


Thanks! Hopefully another batch coming soon!


----------



## haegejc

HE Miami. Since I have more coming. This is a good smoke for $3. Seen them at a B&M for $12.99 each.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

It's HOT


----------



## SLOANER

A few from the last week or so.... Been doing much research on the new job.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Finally found cell coverage. 
Got to smoke a few good sticks over the past couple of days. Hopefully I can sneak in some more before rejoining civilization.























Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Something light before dinner









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SLOANER said:


> A few from the last week or so.... Been doing much research on the new job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dang! Each of those shots could and should be in a cigar magazine :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

This was a disappointment, had some sort of plug issue. Too much work, into the woods it goes.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> A few from the last week or so.... Been doing much research on the new job.


Looks like the new job is treating you very well! Continue the research!


----------



## Rondo

2011
Great smoke and thanks to whoever sent it my way. :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

La Palina black label courtesy of @kacey.


----------



## php007

Monday 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Looks like the new job is treating you very well! Continue the research!


Oh indeed. Certainly plan on it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Gumby-cr said:


> Dang! Each of those shots could and should be in a cigar magazine :vs_cool:


Thanks brotha! Quite a bit of downtime at the shop to practice some editing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Sucker Punch at the Smokey Cigar lounge in Hendersonville TN. From last years epic bombardment by @kacey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Nice night for fishing.


----------



## Olecharlie

Damn customers are crazy! I gotta smoke lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Since it's raining, this'll do. It went from 95 to 75 degrees. RyJ Nicaragua by AJF. These are pretty tasty. It had a yellar cellar. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Matt_21

Punch London Club EMS


----------



## Hickorynut

Smells funky....not funky good and not funky bad....Gran Habano Connie #1 with a cup o Joe










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Damn customers are crazy! I gotta smoke lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full moon? 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Round 2, Camacho Blackout. This is another one I got from @OneStrangeOne about a year ago. Very good smoke!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Wrapper split about halfway through, but the draw was much better than before. These are so good, but long rest is needed.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## mpomario

Last of my boutique seconds. These have been a great value and a quite tasty selection. Will purchase again. 








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey

Matfam1 said:


> Sucker Punch at the Smokey Cigar lounge in Hendersonville TN. From last years epic bombardment by @*kacey*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would have expected you to have gone through that tiny bomb by now.  :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Hope you enjoyed the smoke.


----------



## csk415

Man i wanted this stick to be good but it wasn't. Had to pitch it.

Had to get out one I know will be good.


----------



## msmith1986

Villazon premium 2nds (Punch champion) I'm going through these too fast, might need another bundle soon of either these or the maduro rothschilds.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cojuno 2009, darn good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Great cigar for golf










Great cigar for relaxing after golf - Lirio Rojo


----------



## Peapaw

Another one from Tyson. 
Morphine


----------



## haegejc

Padron 3000 Breakfast of champions!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Hermandad and Sumatra,


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Connecticut and Peet's MD. Courtesy of @Wheels Up


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2:


----------



## Tulse

@kacey diet cigar action


----------



## Edgy85

Crowned heads La imperiosa double corona courtesy of @Dran the man.
Cheers Joe! Great smoke.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chillin with my smoking buddy

Blackbird Nest ~


----------



## Rondo

I’ve never smoked a blackbird but that cat looks like a pretty cool character.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Rabidawise

The AC went out in the house today. Current situation.....

























The tupper is in our upstairs room with the little portable AC unit. Gotta save the smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

And the rest. Need to let my palate recover.































Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Aquatine and coffee while the wife is at the gym... At least ONE of us made the right choice!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Cracker Crumbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruination with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

Humid as.....well you know...#ThriftyThursday

This is all I got for that. 

Blanco Primos










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

601 green









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Matfam1

Rabidawise said:


> The AC went out in the house today. Current situation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tupper is in our upstairs room with the little portable AC unit. Gotta save the smokes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude.... I'm only 3.5 hours from you, I think. I could have came and fixed it and been back to Nashville before dark.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Darn good cigar! Trying to figure out who sent it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Chillin after dinner.


----------



## Mike2147

Tonight at the beach...

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rabidawise

Matfam1 said:


> Dude.... I'm only 3.5 hours from you, I think. I could have came and fixed it and been back to Nashville before dark.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dang! Shoulda called you! You take payment for service calls in smokes?? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Darn good cigar! Trying to figure out who sent it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did humphreysghost sed it?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Did humphreysghost sed it?


I might have. It might have been in that bunch I sent, I can't remember, LOL


----------



## msmith1986

Finally some time to sit down.









Sent from my breezeway lounge recliner


----------



## Westside Threat

Believe this one was from @kacey










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last of these


----------



## Gummy Jones

Easily my least favorite tat taa of all time

With @mambo5


----------



## mata777

'12 Cabaiguan Robusto Extra 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Court Reserve


----------



## msmith1986

Gummy Jones said:


> Easily my least favorite tat taa of all time
> 
> With @mambo5


I wonder who was in charge of that 51th? Mike Tyson Fifty-firth lol. I guess 51st doesn't make sense anymore......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

zcziggy said:


> La Palina black label courtesy of @kacey.


Great cigar. Great beer

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Champagne Noir Magnum.

I just had the "ring gauge wake up"

I always had this one in 54rg and it was great.

I sparked up this slim beauty in 50rg and it served this blend well









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo platinum series


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns with Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

I'm Famous this morning. 
Oh, and I'm still recharging this Boveda...it's almost there.:wink2:


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I might have. It might have been in that bunch I sent, I can't remember, LOL


Yes it was, I need to have a better system. I take pics but do not attach a name to it because I think I can remember all lol!

Thanks Brother it was a Fantastic smoke. I tried to find some for sale but couldn't find anyone having them in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Super Ligero.

Looks like it's time for an experiment, I had assumed that the RH in my truck would be approximately the same as the ambient RH. I threw this boveda in a cubby hole in the truck earlier in the week and it dried out. It wasn't really hydrated but it was better than this.


----------



## Hickorynut

2009 Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet P Series courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta with Iron Bean Thor

Cammie me thinks the wrapper is. Very smooth and tasty, this aged very well....

Mornin Puff-Kin!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

This is a test blend for Jr.'s cigar at Lake Worth Cigars by Noel Rojas. He gave me this one to try out. It is great! I hope to get more of these. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Lil bishops blend from Last night.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

SLOANER said:


> Lil bishops blend from Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awesome photo.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> 2009 Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet P Series courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta* with Iron Bean Thor
> 
> Cammie me thinks the wrapper is. Very smooth and tasty, this aged very well....
> 
> Mornin Puff-Kin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ForMud

Needs a longer time out......


----------



## Edgy85

Eastern standard dos firmas. 
Gonna clearly state that this is my favourite cigar... No question. Flavours are exactly what I like, appeals to my palette and I can't fault it.
Gutted I only have a few left. Wish I bought more when the boxes were half price on Atlantic 
Hope everyone's Friday is a goody.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm Famous this morning.
> 
> Oh, and I'm still recharging this Boveda...it's almost there.:wink2:


Do you think that is a RP edge second? I've got one of those left but I never had a edge before so I don't know what to compare it to.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Yes it was, I need to have a better system. I take pics but do not attach a name to it because I think I can remember all lol!
> 
> Thanks Brother it was a Fantastic smoke. I tried to find some for sale but couldn't find anyone having them in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try these guys Charlie. They have tons of Viaje and they are good people.
https://www.thecigarshop.com/viaje-chicharrones-2018-bold-orange.html


----------



## Madderduro

one heck of a good smoke


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## php007

Mystery Cigar, soon to be a Smallbatchcigar Exclusive.










Davidoff 2018 Chef










Davidoff Royal Robusto










Davidoff Gusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ren Huggins said:


> Do you think that is a RP edge second? I've got one of those left but I never had a edge before so I don't know what to compare it to.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Absolutely not. It wasn't bad, but an Edge it ain't. I'm not a fan of RP, but I do like his Edge Maddies.


----------



## Ren Huggins

LeatherNeck said:


> Absolutely not. It wasn't bad, but an Edge it ain't. I'm not a fan of RP, but I do like his Edge Maddies.


Thanks! I read it was strength in the edge but thought mine just needed some rest, and now I know it was resting in vain.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

NR is the new EZ


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XL with A cup of Kona,


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> NR is the new EZ


Do you think it is the COTY like Wiggins?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Do you think it is the COTY like Wiggins?


It is outrageously good Chris, but it needs some time. Still picking up a little raw green pepper in the background.
Very earthy, both dark and light cocoa, espresso, a little red pepper and dried fruit in the background, maybe picking up a little graham cracker.
Honestly, the three best cigars I have smoked in the last few months are all his.
In a couple of months it will be at least a top ten.
COTY? I'm not sure about that. I might go with Stolen Throne at this point.
There is also Espinosa Orange Moon and EZ Cleaver 2, as well as a few others that blew me away.
As always, YMMV.


----------



## Ducrider

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Sublime. First Crowned Heads stick I've smoked and I was impressed.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cleaning trails up on my property


----------



## TX Cigar

El Gueguense


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Tasty little sucker.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Connecticut.


----------



## huffer33

Thanks to @Dran. The head split after lighting but the bands kept it together. Smoked well and tasted great. Had a friend gaurding the trailhead.























random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

All That and More! Luv the gold raised letter, very cool!

Look out James Brown there's a new kid in town named Noel Rojas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

OSOK San Andres Puro


----------



## greypilgrim76

huffer33 said:


> Thanks to @Dran. The head split after lighting but the bands kept it together. Smoked well and tasted great. Had a friend gaurding the trailhead.


That's a big damn snake.


----------



## S&W

2+ year old La Palina Maduro Gordo tonight. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Gummy Jones

WNYTony said:


> My buddy came over to try one with me. We both thought it smoked really smooth considering it is a Maduro and ROTT. Also that it needs a little rest - not alot of flavors coming out at this early stage. It's going to be very good with a little nap.


I picked up a few of the 2018s a couple days ago


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ 1875


----------



## Hickorynut

Speaking of NR....Project7 (what's left of one anyway) getting ready for lotsa rain...90+ humidity running around in the Ranger 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Cleaning trails up on my property


You in the path of Barry Tank?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

With 6 left in a rested box, and 2 more boxes put to bed today, time for a friday Miami


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW PA,


----------



## Rabidawise

Steampunk Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Okay, this stick can't hold ash to save its life, but it is pretty darn tasty; perhaps one small comprise, haha. Thank you @Deuce Da Masta, I'd never have purchased one, but I'm grateful to have smoked it!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rondo

My first Cracker Crumbs. Good for a short drive and they'll also have a place in my saddlebag.


----------



## Westside Threat

Raven petite. Nevermore is still the best










Sent from the Westside


----------



## LeatherNeck

Argentum and a cup of Black Silk to close out the day.


----------



## mpomario

Cromagnon Aquitaine en Anthropology I believe. I love this vitola. First I've had in this size. Gonna need to get more of these. Thanks @Sin_Qua_Non. So guud.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> Cromagnon Aquitaine en Anthropology I believe. I love this vitola. First I've had in this size. Gonna need to get more of these. Thanks @Sin_Qua_Non. So guud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aquitaine is such a good blend! Never had that vitola either, but I can only imagine it's no slouch.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> Cromagnon Aquitaine en Anthropology I believe. I love this vitola. First I've had in this size. Gonna need to get more of these. Thanks @Sin_Qua_Non. So guud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help spread some RoMa love! And you're quite correct, that is the Anthropology vitola. Corona Gordas are just perfection to me. I'm glad you enjoyed it. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> You in the path of Barry Tank?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Nah... it should be fizzled out by the time it gets to me...


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Had a friend gaurding the trailhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I had one too... :vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yum


----------



## WNYTony

A couple on the course today



















Short Story tonight


----------



## Cossie

El Rico Habano Sumatra. Interesting cigar. Sweet with a strong shot of ligero. I'm not usially a fan of a ligero heavy cigar. But I enjoy these









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O with Sumatra Sumatra to jumpstart a Saturday morning,


----------



## WABOOM

Nugget. I honestly don't mind these.


----------



## zcziggy

Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


----------



## Kidvegas

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


Happy Birthday bro 

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @*Deuce Da Masta*


Happy birthday brother! Let me know what you think! I only have a few of those left and havent had one in years.


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @*Deuce Da Masta*


Happy Birthday :vs_gift::vs_cake::beerchug::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## zcziggy

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Happy birthday brother! Let me know what you think! I only have a few of those left and havent had one in years.


It was absolutely awesome!!!!! Thanks again


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


Happy birthday brother! Weekend birthdays are the best birthdays to party!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

I better write the thanks now before i hit that bottle of vodka that's waiting for me:grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ziggy!


----------



## blackrabbit

Egg Roll for breakfast, now off to work.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Madderduro

a foyle






and a la duena from today


----------



## Dran

Paid to smoke! No time for this one to relax... Thanks @Deuce Da Masta!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Undercrown Sungrown. ROTT and tasty! Never had one before. Cedar and leather with a touch of cinnamon. Black pepper as well.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

This one's for you @zcziggy


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> This one's for you @zcziggy
> 
> View attachment 252960


Thank you sir!!


----------



## George007

Liga 9. Oh yes ! Goes perfect with a rib eye steak on the grill!


----------



## Gumby-cr

This here baseball bat cigar in Maduro wrapper. 7x64 but burned faster than I thought it would. It already had a hole punched at the band end of the cigar. I had to clip the handle part of the bat (cigar) to get a draw. I fought for a few minutes before doing so. It was completely covered by wrapper. Upon getting smoke output I am finding out this is more a novelty smoke (and not in a good way). Burned coffee and stale leather with some hay thrown in. I made it a little longer than the 2nd pic than tossed it. Oh well, at least I know now. Now to find out what to do with the 3 other's I have :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

In the Gulch at my favorite Lounge!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Cossie

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


Happy Birthday

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a fixin to get wet round here. Illusione ain't skeered.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


Congrats on 60 trips around the fireball. You must have a ton of reward miles....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Yup









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## mpomario

This morning for science. LC '19. Pretty darn good. Need more time though. I'll revisit this and the robusto in December. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

VSG and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Westside Threat

Pretty good for a NC Connie. Full bodied, packed with creamy flavors. Thx @Gumby-cr !










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Matt_21

Had this earlier at work. Still too fresh. I'll have to hide the box for a while.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Westside Threat said:


> Pretty good for a NC Connie. Full bodied, packed with creamy flavors. Thx @*Gumby-cr* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I believe those are going to be regular production and not limited anymore too. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Good stuff.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Calidecks

Leaf by Oscar









Mike.
_______________


----------



## Rondo

Rosado Gran Reserva


----------



## msmith1986

2-3 years ago these weren't even smokable. Now it's not bad, but glad I only have 2 more.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Green Hornet









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE Undercrown Exclusivamente.


----------



## S&W

Very tasty...


----------



## PanzaVerde

Past week









































































And for tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

kacey said:


> Green Hornet
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


They should have named the Killer Bee "Kato"


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I'm fairly certain Larry with @ElCigarShop.com gave me this little Punch London Club as a freebie with my first big purchase from him. It's hot and humid, but this little stick is smoking very well. Flavor is better than I had anticipated, which is always nice!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

18 GPC Cachito









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Shark! Love these, always have. They were my favorite cigar before I knew the difference between cigars










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## tazdvl

Tonight's pair of sticks. Jameson is my drink of choice. Feeling very relaxed about now. 
















It is still a little toasty outside.









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## WNYTony

La Volcado, courtesy of @SilkyJ










Loose Cannon










The Absurd


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning All









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aganorsa courtesy of @Jankjr with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG CC....
How come fitness trackers never want to know how many cups of coffee or cigars you've had. It's like they dont care.. I can assure them there would be a lot more unhealthy people ifn I dont get them....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm fairly certain Larry with @ElCigarShop.com gave me this little Punch London Club as a freebie with my first big purchase from him. It's hot and humid, but this little stick is smoking very well. Flavor is better than I had anticipated, which is always nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Larry tossed one of those into an order for me once. I liked it so much I bought a box from him.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Turning big 60 today, so I figured the best way to start was to smoke something as old as me (in cigar age), Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta


Happy Belated Birthday Brother Zig, I have one coming next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Good morning.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Jankjr

Westside Threat said:


> Shark! Love these, always have. They were my favorite cigar before I knew the difference between cigars
> 
> Sent from the Westside












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Had a Short Story last night with about a year of age on it. I didn't like it as much I did in the past. Might be time to buy a fiver of the maduros to try out.


----------



## Rondo

Hot Cocoa


----------



## mpomario

After a few months this makes a great morning smoke. Very flavorful. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are really getting good at the ten month mark. JDN Silver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diamond Crown Maximus and a cup of Kona,


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> La Volcado, courtesy of @solkyJ


How was it? It looks like it didn't put you in a coma like you thought it would lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

A good one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

CFed Leche de Mama from @PanzaVerde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Chilling with my pops talking about the job decisions I have to make. Not too bad of a day to sit out on the back porch. Forgot to take a pic at the start










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

I'm loving this cigar. If anyone is wanting to get some off their hands, let me know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Olecharlie said:


> A good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried mine yet...


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> Had a Short Story last night with about a year of age on it. I didn't like it as much I did in the past. Might be time to buy a fiver of the maduros to try out.


You should Luv the Maduros. The Best Seller is my favorite Hemmingway 4.5x55 i believe, just last a little longer.


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Mmm hmmmm!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## gtechva

Not a bad day when a Queen (Bee) is willing to help with the yardwork


----------



## tazdvl

It's a Diesel. Trust me!








Drinking water to survive the Arizona heat.
PS- forgive my dirty ashtray. I haven't smoked at this table since the 4th.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Kidvegas

tazdvl said:


> It's a Diesel. Trust me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking water to survive the Arizona heat.
> PS- forgive my dirty ashtray. I haven't smoked at this table since the 4th.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Dirty Ash tray??? Hell bro that's nothing lol!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> Dirty Ash tray??? Hell bro that's nothing lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


I like that ash tray :wink2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> A good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Yeah!


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> I like that ash tray :wink2:


It's great bro, use it everyday : thumb:

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Hamaki for my 1st cigar of the day :grin2: I need to make up for lost time today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Play it again Sam....with some Kona!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Thanks everybody for pardoning my cigar dyslexia in the last post. some days I can't figure out the difference between my own foot and head.


mpomario said:


> Cromagnon Aquitaine en Anthropology I believe. I love this vitola. First I've had in this size. Gonna need to get more of these. Thanks @Sin_Qua_Non. So guud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is the same one. If I ever feel bad for missing some fancy new special release I can always just get more of these and be happy.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

huffer33 said:


> Thanks everybody for pardoning my cigar dyslexia in the last post. some days I can't figure out the difference between my own foot and head.I think this is the same one. If I ever feel bad for missing some fancy new special release I can always just get more of these and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


That one is the same vitola, but is the standard CroMagnon blend. :grin2: My preference, by far.


----------



## huffer33

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That one is the same vitola, but is the standard CroMagnon blend. :grin2: My preference, by far.


Ah yes this one said Cro-Magnon on the label

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BobP

Guardian of the Farm for the win. Very good.


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Tonight's pair of sticks. Jameson is my drink of choice. Feeling very relaxed about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a little toasty outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


I remember getting outside at 3am to enjoy the cool 90degree night air.....blah....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

I always get a "twange" out of these. Very well rested this one. One of the hitchers from Fox. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Just like BLTC I'm liking this whole line up from BlackWorks









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Fave


----------



## zcziggy

My father Connecticut, pretty good with Carmenere wine


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx


----------



## S&W

MF Le Bijou


----------



## Westside Threat

Last of the day










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

I forgot about these. They are good.


----------



## greasemonger

BB19 getting better...


----------



## PanzaVerde

2018 release










Man I miss the days when some large boxes could give so much entertainment. Then again it's entertaining watching them play










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

WABOOM said:


> I forgot about these. They are good.


Ever had the Maduro version? They are pretty tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Last nights smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2016









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WABOOM

Shaver702 said:


> Ever had the Maduro version? They are pretty tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not tried the maduro, but I have one. I might fire it up tomorrow night.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A 2007 edition Perdomo, courtesy of an awesome BOTL. Smooth, to say the least, and very creamy... Thanks, @Deuce Da Masta!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

Always good...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

On a roll of great smokes


----------



## WNYTony

Bespoke Daughters of the Wind










OSOK










La Galera Box Pressed


----------



## WNYTony

SilkyJ said:


> How was it? It looks like it didn't put you in a coma like you thought it would lol.


It did not. It was an excellent cigar and no where near as heavy as I was expecting it to be. I actually told my golf partner to keep an eye on me too !


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Bespoke Daughters of the Wind
> 
> OSOK
> 
> La Galera Box Pressed
> 
> Great choices today Tony.


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> It did not. It was an excellent cigar and no where near as heavy as I was expecting it to be. I actually told my golf partner to keep an eye on me too !


Haha, glad you survived it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Good morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> I forgot about these. They are good.


I need to get more of those. The robusto isn't the same.

A Cfed Machete 2. My favorite Cfed blend so far for me. Only had a couple different ones. 
Very good. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Must be Monday.....
La Gran Llave Maduro for #MaduroMonday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well this is how my day is starting :frown2: Love these cigars but the wrappers are too thin.


----------



## SilkyJ

I finally decided to start working out again and get back in shape so I've been a little sore all week. The soreness don't go away as quick as it did 20 years ago so I thought I'd better have a little Morphine for Maduro Monday. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Olecharlie

T-70 Limited production test blend shade grown Torpedo. And a jug of iced Bulletproof coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

SilkyJ said:


> I finally decided to start working out again and get back in shape so I've been a little sore all week. The soreness don't go away as quick as it did 20 years ago so I thought I'd better have a little Morphine for Maduro Monday. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost
> View attachment 253106


Nice! The microfractures in my shoulder are no longer an issue and I can go back to lifting as well. I've missed it for the past few years. It really puts you in a different state of mind.


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From a couple years back from my buddy @Kidvegas
Thanks Joe!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had to give up on the Boutique 2nd... it exploded... fired up a Brass Knuckle Red in its place


----------



## Rondo

Tantrum


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday's choice.


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> From a couple years back from my buddy @Kidvegas
> 
> Thanks Joe!


Your welcome brother, hope it treated ya well!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ BK Texas Special whatever it's called. And its sideways because I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this La Traviata Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

E.P Carillo La Historia for #darkwrappermonday










Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## tazdvl

SilkyJ said:


> I finally decided to start working out again and get back in shape so I've been a little sore all week. The soreness don't go away as quick as it did 20 years ago so I thought I'd better have a little Morphine for Maduro Monday. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost
> View attachment 253106


I went back to the gym at the beginning of June for health reasons. You are correct, we don't recover from being sore as fast as we did when we were 20. Don't give up, though. Give it 3 weeks. After my first 3 weeks the soreness was almost nonexistent even though I've been increasing my cardio time and increasing my weight training.

It gets easier. You just have to convince your body this is the norm again.

Keep up the good work, brother!

Now back to our regularly scheduled program!!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Kidvegas

Reynaldo









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## greasemonger

V for the back 9


----------



## Mich_smoker

Cleaver 2


----------



## Rondo

Diesel


----------



## Peapaw

This is one I'm glad I didn't follow the advice of "only buy 5ers when first starting out buying cigars" it's box worthy.

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## SilkyJ

tazdvl said:


> It gets easier. You just have to convince your body this is the norm again.
> 
> Keep up the good work, brother!
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Thanks, it sucks but I've been needing to start back for a while now since my job kind of demands it. I wish I'd never stopped but I hurt my knee and then they started all this ridiculous overtime and I just never got back into it. Anyway, a Norteno while I wait on the grill to get ready for some steaks.


----------



## Kidvegas

The Absurd

Thanks to @kacey









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## greasemonger

UG Marrero excl


----------



## MattT

T52 Mini. Good flavor, but like the kick of the 9's more.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> This is one I'm glad I didn't follow the advice of "only buy 5ers when first starting out buying cigars" it's box worthy.
> 
> Archetype Axis Mundi


I wasn't feeling the best when I tried the one I've had sent to me, but even still I enjoyed it greatly. Bought a fiver recently to test it out again. Most likely will purchase a box (or two, or three) if it's even better than when I tried it the first time.


----------



## tazdvl

Undercrown Maduro in robusto....








While the air conditioning technician is doing my summer, biannual service on my units. Yes, it's 1800 hours, and this poor kid still has 3 AC units to service. I might just need to buy him dinner after this, especially considering it's 114°!








Hey @Hickorynut, the pool is a balmy 88°. How soon can you be here?

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## PanzaVerde

Watching my wife hang tire swings is comical. Tried to help but she wasn't having it. Wanted to do it herself so I'll just sit back and watch while burning a stick


----------



## csk415

Dark wrapper for a Monday. The Hoyo La Amistad bands are sharp looking.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SLOANER

The research continues with a room 101 Namakubi lancero this evening. Original H-town lancero collaboration. Has about 6 years on it and it is stellar!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

This behemoth from 2016.


----------



## lex61

tazdvl said:


> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Every time I see this it reminds me of a comedian I saw once in Vegas who was talking about this. His response... so is an oven and you can cook a turkey in there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tazdvl

lex61 said:


> Every time I see this it reminds me of a comedian I saw once in Vegas who was talking about this. His response... so is an oven and you can cook a turkey in there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oatman, AZ...about 10 miles from me, has an egg cooking contest every year. The person to fry the most edible egg in 15 minutes using only solar power wins.

Oatman also hosts an annual downhill bed race.

People around here have also been known to bake cookies on their dashboard.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @kengolfnut


----------



## mata777

'11 EPC Short Run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

On deck.
RoMa Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F55 with Sumatra


----------



## huffer33

With love Buzz Coffee









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Dran

Namakubia, from @greasemonger!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Aged Quesada Espana.


----------



## Gumby-cr

#TatTuesday :grin2: A very old T110. Research on the internets say these came out in 2009. They still have some serious power to them. The only one I will ever smoke due to rarity but I would compare it to a fresh Cojuno power wise. Would have loved to try one of these when they were fresh after reading the reviews.


----------



## disco_potato

#2TatTuesday
7th Reserva and a lovely Cabaiguan Guapos. Never disappoints.
















Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of @HumphreysGhost DE l40 lancero. 
Very nice. Took me 2 hours as I'm such a slow smoker haha but was really tasty.
You wanna trade again send me a message 
Cheers again Mark.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A flying insect......Floats like a butterfly, stings like hornet.....Something like that.


----------



## Matt_21

Miami


----------



## restomod

Lunch break










Also I love the band under the orange one, cool little detail.


----------



## kacey

Kidvegas said:


> The Absurd
> 
> Thanks to @*kacey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


That barely had time to get acclimated. 
What did you think of it?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

With cold coffee for now.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Kidvegas

kacey said:


> That barely had time to get acclimated.
> What did you think of it?


Acclimated what is the word you speak of? Hahahaha!!

probably could of used a bit more rest but the flavors were there just a tad on the wet side. Will definitely be looking into grabbing some more in the near future!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks @Rabidawise


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @Mystery Bomber whoever you are. Started this at exactly 7:30pm :grin2: I hope this isn't another 5 hour stick :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @Mystery Bomber whoever you are. Started this at exactly 7:30pm :grin2: I hope this isn't another 5 hour stick :vs_laugh:


Yes! I couldn't wait for you to fire that bad boy up :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yes! I couldn't wait for you to fire that bad boy up :vs_laugh:


So...You sent those???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> So...You sent those???


No no no dont misconstrue what I said! I just meant I've been waiting since I saw your post when you got hit with them lol


----------



## ebnash

Olivia Master Blend 3 Robusto compliments of a return fire from @Olecharlie .

Not smoking cigars much lately, and damn this thing is good. I don't know if it's the super pungent cedar drawers in my new Whynter humidor or what, but they have a certain sweetness on the tip of the tongue that is very pleasant.

Thanks brother. Always nice to be surprised by something new.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida (my darling) and iced H20, 2 Hydrogen & 1 Oxygen Atom! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Olivia Master Blend 3 Robusto compliments of a return fire from @Olecharlie .
> 
> Not smoking cigars much lately, and damn this thing is good. I don't know if it's the super pungent cedar drawers in my new Whynter humidor or what, but they have a certain sweetness on the tip of the tongue that is very pleasant.
> 
> Thanks brother. Always nice to be surprised by something new.


Really glad you like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> So...You sent those???


I smell a Fox in the Henhouse!


----------



## Ren Huggins

RoMa Craft Aquitaine Mastodon... Such a long name for a short cigar.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 SA....and ice Kona!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Undercrown Maduro in robusto....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the air conditioning technician is doing my summer, biannual service on my units. Yes, it's 1800 hours, and this poor kid still has 3 AC units to service. I might just need to buy him dinner after this, especially considering it's 114°!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Hickorynut, the pool is a balmy 88°. How soon can you be here?
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Recreation area....lol....is that what they call heat exhaustion there now...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

At a cigar lounge in Spokane, WA


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> I smell a Fox in the Henhouse!


Youre all instigators I swear! You're gonna get me in trouble..... wasnt me. I just thought it was hilarious when he got them bad boys. I wish I had thought of it though


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ren Huggins said:


> RoMa Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine Mastodon... Such a long name for a short cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


 What did you think of it? Purchased a box of what were supposed to be cromagnon and they shipped aquitaine. I'm keeping them because the mastodon is so hard to find but I tend to like the cromagnon better.....


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Youre all instigators I swear! You're gonna get me in trouble..... wasnt me. I just thought it was hilarious when he got them bad boys. I wish I had thought of it though


Of course it wasn't you, no one here would stoop so low! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> Of course it wasn't you, no one here would stoop so low! :vs_laugh:


Keep it up and you wont be laughing much longer :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Really glad you like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In classic Oliva form, perfect construction leaving 3 large ashes.


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee and boozy coffee


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Deuce Da Masta said:


> What did you think of it? Purchased a box of what were supposed to be cromagnon and they shipped aquitaine. I'm keeping them because the mastodon is so hard to find but I tend to like the cromagnon better.....


It was no good, just finished it and got cocoa leather and cream with a kinda burnt or maybe charred cedar and pepper finish most of the first third, second third and last was when the cocoa kinda turned to caramel and the cinnamon came in to play. I didn't retro much because it was mostly peppery to me. I've had a Cromag mandible before and got more sweet spices than this aquitaine.
I got another so I'll let it rest to see if it gets better.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> It was no good, just finished it and got cocoa leather and cream with a kinda burnt or maybe charred cedar and pepper finish most of the first third, second third and last was when the cocoa kinda turned to caramel and the cinnamon came in to play. I didn't retro much because it was mostly peppery to me. I've had a Cromag mandible before and got more sweet spices than this aquitaine.
> I got another so I'll let it rest to see if it gets better.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


I am impressed....


----------



## TX Cigar

This one is on deck. Never had it. Like to research new ones to me but can't find anything on this la palina. Anyone know anything about the kiluna maduro?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

2007 Toraño lancero, courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. 12 years, and I can't imagine it's lost much at all...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Keep it up and you wont be laughing much longer :grin2:


Blah blah blah blah...,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## PanzaVerde

Figured I would pull out a celebration cigar for tonight. Got a promotion at work today. Move from being a technician to supervisor now. Been wanting this for over a year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> I am impressed....


Aww shucks, wasn't nothin just my nooby taste buds...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

PanzaVerde said:


> Figured I would pull out a celebration cigar for tonight. Got a promotion at work today. Move from being a technician to supervisor now. Been wanting this for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

PanzaVerde said:


> Figured I would pull out a celebration cigar for tonight. Got a promotion at work today. Move from being a technician to supervisor now. Been wanting this for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.
Hope you enjoyed the shark.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

PanzaVerde said:


> Figured I would pull out a celebration cigar for tonight. Got a promotion at work today. Move from being a technician to supervisor now. Been wanting this for over a year.


Awesome! Looks like a stick worthy of the occasion! (Or maybe the other way around?)


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats Panza verde


----------



## PanzaVerde

Ren Huggins said:


> Congrats brother!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk





greypilgrim76 said:


> Awesome! Looks like a stick worthy of the occasion! (Or maybe the other way around?)





TX Cigar said:


> Congrats Panza verde





kacey said:


> Congrats.
> Hope you enjoyed the shark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. Picked the right stick for the occasion or as @greypilgrim said the right occasion for the stick. It was everything I was hoping for. Have yet to have a bad Fuente. Wishing I would have bought more than one now.

As far as the job I am ready for the challenge. Time to see what the future has in store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This came from a trade with @LeatherNeck. Always a good smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat HCS


----------



## ejbpesca

*Alec Bradley American Sun Grown*

Taking advice here to dry out my cigars has worked and worked faster than expected. Yep..seems I had them over humidified, dropped that no. on an electronic humidifier and success is at hand. Thanks for the advice. This strong stick is burning so much better (all I really ask for is even burn) since I lowered the RH no. on the electronic gizmo. Now waiting on my La Glorias to get right. Funny though, my Brick Houses were good ROTT and only get better. Each one is different..quite okay, but to have a cigar plug up on you..can't even get past an inch or so is a pisser, but with good advice here I see the error of my way of the 70/70 thing. 62..much better. Maybe 70/70 is good for Arizona but not here in the humidity capital of the states. I keep the house at 45 RH but evidently this wooden humidor will definitely hold what I set the gizmo to and 70 is way too much. Today's outside was 95%! People move here for the lack of cold yet move away not being to take the summer's humidity that can be brutal on a 95F day.


----------



## kacey

PanzaVerde said:


> Thanks guys. Picked the right stick for the occasion or as @greypilgrim said the right occasion for the stick. It was everything I was hoping for. Have yet to have a bad Fuente. Wishing I would have bought more than one now.
> 
> As far as the job I am ready for the challenge. Time to see what the future has in store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me your address and I will remedy that. Not responsible for damages.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~


----------



## mata777

'12 Padron Londres Maduro 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A Pistoff Kristoff from a spring pass this morning. Great smoke and would buy more. I don't think I've had a bad Kristoff and this cherry didn't miss. Really starting to appreciate the closed foot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> 2-3 years ago these weren't even smokable. Now it's not bad, but glad I only have 2 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You should be the companies spokesman after that proclamation

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

As usual, PDR 1878 Capa Reserva Oscuro. I haven't known about these for very long. But they sure as hell became a regular visitor quick.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

disco_potato said:


> Nice! The microfractures in my shoulder are no longer an issue and I can go back to lifting as well. I've missed it for the past few years. It really puts you in a different state of mind.


I got into lifting after getting out of the construction business. I'm amazed how much compound lifts have helped my mobility and general fitness. I got into it later on in life and its not easy. But lifting is a Godsend

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

BV for breakfast. Busted the cap cutting but it seems ok


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW 52c and Sumatra,


----------



## LeatherNeck

msmith1986 said:


> This came from a trade with @LeatherNeck. Always a good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ahh hell, how'd that one get in the box? I need to be more careful about drinking and putting together cigar boxes. Lol, hope you enjoyed it brother!:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Like they say, "If you ain't the Alpha Dawg, you're just a b*tch."


----------



## disco_potato

Maestro del Tiempo 5205 for #warpedwednesday

Don't remember the start being so peppery.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva Serie O and Southern Texas Pecan coffee.....fixin to get warm today. Breeze feels good right now tho....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw

mpomario said:


> A Pistoff Kristoff from a spring pass this morning. Great smoke and would buy more. I don't think I've had a bad Kristoff and this cherry didn't miss. Really starting to appreciate the closed foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of these ROTT, I remember it being pretty good. 
I need to buy 5 or 10 and put them down for a nap.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches


----------



## SilkyJ

Black Honey and basil. That's about the only thing my garden has been good for this year.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud




----------



## ScottyB

Smoked this one while cutting the grass, pleasantly suprised - not bad at all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Black Gold with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Hickorynut

Enjoying the free light and sound show from the porch with this HE Miami....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

At a cigar lounge in Couer d'alene,ID.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Do you like caramel? If so this stick is for you :grin2:. It's much milder than the original which I prefer.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gurkha Widow Maker... I don't have any warped sticks but I wanted to play along and this was my only W in the humi.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

This one next. Asked if there was something in this part of the area that I couldn't find elsewhere. Made in ID I believe.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 253268


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SilkyJ

'19 Black Works S&R 
Very good, might need to get a few more of these.







The good news is I've lost about 12 lbs. In the last 3 weeks. The bad news is that low carb beer sucks. I think they just take beer and carbonated water and mix them 50/50.


----------



## Olecharlie

PanzaVerde said:


> Figured I would pull out a celebration cigar for tonight. Got a promotion at work today. Move from being a technician to supervisor now. Been wanting this for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations brother! I'll have a smoke on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I have too many favorite cigars!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw13

From last weekend. First smoke in awhile and it was good for so many reasons.

The was my first no. 9. Loved it. Secondly, learned real quick over the last month that having two kids is way different than one. The in laws watched the kids for a couple hours and we got some time to relax by the pond.


----------



## S&W

Chief Cool Arrow Filerokee


----------



## Olecharlie

southpaw13 said:


> From last weekend. First smoke in awhile and it was good for so many reasons.
> 
> The was my first no. 9. Loved it. Secondly, learned real quick over the last month that having two kids is way different than one. The in laws watched the kids for a couple hours and we got some time to relax by the pond.


Hate to tell ya but you have two toes missing Bro!


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## WNYTony

Warped La Relatos from a great brother elsewhere


----------



## Westside Threat

Cfed naughty list Maduro. Good so far










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Good night fishing.


----------



## ScottyB

The Heron, or Crane, or whatever it is hung out all night, hoping I would throw it a fish.


----------



## mpomario

Had this one earlier today. Only one today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Crux Nymphomaniac for my morning walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo and Sumatra


----------



## southpaw13

Olecharlie said:


> Hate to tell ya but you have two toes missing Bro!


The first thing that crossed my mind when I took this pic was 'do I take another without my feet in it?' I guess I know what my answer should've been. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Watching the storms last night.


----------



## huffer33

CFed white chocolate mocha









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

I held off as long as I could. 
Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## Gumby-cr

Gavitos thanks to @Olecharlie :grin2: I now have an order of Noel Rojas sticks from UG on the way thanks to you and a few other enablers here.


----------



## Gumby-cr

C4 Viaje to up my vitamin N for the day.


----------



## Tulse

Nice and light. Thanks @kacey


----------



## mpomario

Gayacan Rojas Reserve. I heard that LWC has the statement in stock. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Good day today 2nd smoke and it isn't even noon yet









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

A thrifty, Neya F8. Would prefer a smaller size. This looks to be a 6.5x54.









Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

D


----------



## kacey

Number 3 for the walk to the store









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

PHP:







kacey said:


> Number 3 for the walk to the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Looks like you're having a pretty good day, man!


----------



## UBC03

southpaw13 said:


> The first thing that crossed my mind when I took this pic was 'do I take another without my feet in it?' I guess I know what my answer should've been. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The answer would be YES!!! ALWAYS YES!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skull Crusher with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Bigjohn

Curtesy of @kacey
This is a great smoke, never had it before but am sure enjoying the heck out of it. Thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> The answer would be YES!!! ALWAYS YES!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It is Forbidden Territory subject to punishment especially Noobs's! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Mb3.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't had a pre embargo in a minute


----------



## Kidvegas

Nub









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

I do take a break from Maduros occasionally!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Good one.


----------



## greasemonger

Serie SA earlier and a well rested Renacer now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Generally doesn't qualify for #ThriftyThursday, but this buy did....
My Father La Antiguedad









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

FyR Tonight


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Unlimited #ThriftyThursday















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Putting off a ton of smoke, poor man's LP










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

A good golf gar with big thanks to @OneStrangeOne










and tonight a tasty Laranja


----------



## csk415




----------



## Cossie

My Father EL Centurion. The steady red pepper finish on this cigar goes excellent with an ale









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> RB Olancho and Sumatra,
> View attachment 253426


man you start early.....even racoons are sleeping now :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Coffee and EZ blending sessions with @CRenshaw86 before the sun comes up and makes it too darn hot to smoke.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hit and Run catching a little British open before work.


----------



## WABOOM

O robusto. 4 years rested. This is still strong but is much sweeter now and complexity has come out of nowhere. I almost gave up on these for being one dimensional. These improve hugely with time. All Olivas do.
Oliva also tend to smoke well in summer humidity. They give good smoke output and don't blow up, or taste steamy, fizzle out, or crack etc.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Room 101 10th Anniversary. These are good :grin2:. I think another fiver is on the schedule.


----------



## huffer33

A Fuente for Friday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## LeatherNeck

I just love the prescription on these cigars. "Your medication sir." Yes please!


----------



## disco_potato

Angelenos BP Toro for #FuenteFriday
Smooth, creamy, peppery, Connecticut-y.










Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Eastern Standard Cream Crush ~

This is a fine smoke...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Petite Cazadore. I need to check my blood pressure after getting off the phone with UGC :vs_mad: Needless to say I won't ever be doing business with them again.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti, Texas Edition with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## jmt8706

I had a Connecticut Metropolitan Petites by Nat Sherman. Nice toasty creamy smoke, earthy, with a hint of a sweet pistachio finish.


----------



## TX Cigar

Las Calaveras.


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje Petite Cazadore. I need to check my blood pressure after getting off the phone with UGC :vs_mad: Needless to say I won't ever be doing business with them again.


UGC? Underground? What happened?


----------



## Madderduro

random guy at the b&m was rambling on about how lfd cigars aren't all that good...while he was wearing a lfd t-shirt...I'm too tired to argue with stupid so I'll settle for this lfd taa and a drive thru the Pennsylvania scenery...the baccy plants are growing nicely


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Mclovin and some ice water.....gotta get one in today.

Tomorrow is a turnaround to Charleston to wish my granddaughter a Happy Birthday....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

4x36 Joya Black earlier when I got home. Just as good as the robusto.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje Petite Cazadore. I need to check my blood pressure after getting off the phone with UGC :vs_mad: Needless to say I won't ever be doing business with them again.


What did happen we need to know. PM if necessary please.


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE Undercrown.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gavito and Ragle Rare make a mighty fine pair!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Really good.


----------



## S&W

HE Miami


----------



## Matt_21

God of Fire 2005


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

A Flores Capa Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Like a Virgin, Grown by the very first Sun. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Tonight's smoke from @Dran!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

AF Reserva Xtra Viejo with a friend









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rondo

Joining @kacey with a '13 Añejo Reserve


----------



## WNYTony

Magnum R44


----------



## PanzaVerde

Had a great night last night at a local B&B with my wife for her birthday. Nice to have no kids and not be at home. Got some sticks in while relaxing



















And tonight was able to get in a cracker crumbs while heading into work to help cover. Last time I will be clocking in and out. Starting Monday I will be on salary and won't have to do this anymore










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today at LWC, then Casa de Montecristo. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

time to wash and wax the car....believe I'll try out a leaf by james while shining up the subaru...should be a good smoke


----------



## Edgy85

Awww man loving this one!
Right up my street in terms of flavour.
Just found out that privada cigar club deliver to the UK... Can't wait for my first parcel from them. Its a good day!
Hope everyones having a belter of a weekend.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hanging with the big dog this morning,


----------



## Olecharlie

Saturday's morning Ritual, with iced black coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A DPG by Janny this morning with coffee. Probably about 2 plus years on this one.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Power went out over 10 times last night with some really nasty storms. Woke up to find out that my Whynters reset to 62f when the power goes out. I have a free swimming pool in the backyard now too. Posting from phone so pic will be sideways.


----------



## WABOOM

DPG Original, toro with coffee and extra cream.


----------



## Razorhog

Dunbarton Sobremesa short torpedo. Cinnamon coffee with a bit of honey, gotta get more of these! Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

92° Saturday morning. A slight breeze. Beautiful morning.

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project in Toro. Coupled with cold brewed Costa Rican coffee, with a splash of Caramel syrup and a splash of almond milk.










This one has been sitting in my travel humidor for a few days, because I cut it, and then didn't have time to smoke it on Tuesday. The light seemed like it was going to smoke a bit dry, but about a half inch down it took off and became the Genesis we all know and love!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Edgy85

Hmmm not liking this one.
Ash is falling off in half inch chunks and the foot seems to be turning to charcoal and the flavours are just... Off.
Wish I had lit up another illusione instead haha.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Bigjohn

Another day on the water. With some luck, we will have some Dungeoness crab today for dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Puffing on an Oliva series G. It's a hot darn day today!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Just starting up an Olivia V. I was going to cut the grass (really, I was) but instead I'm watching it rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PanzaVerde

A little Heisenberg to start the day with a cup of Sumatra. Still pretty wore out from working all night but all good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Ditka 89 with a cup of Kona


----------



## Olecharlie

The Tabernacle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> The Tabernacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That looks like some THICK smoke!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> Wow. That looks like some THICK smoke!
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thick and chewy! The Tabernacle Lanceros are good, actually all the Tabernacle are good cigars including the Havana seed.


----------



## Rabidawise

From @mpomario, thanks brotha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Olecharlie said:


> Thick and chewy! The Tabernacle Lanceros are good, actually all the Tabernacle are good cigars including the Havana seed.


Yeah iv always thought they looked really inviting and indulgent ill hopefully get to try one at some point 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

wasn't the biggest fan of the past years las calaveras smokes but this years is pretty darn good


----------



## BOSSTANK

Todays Yardgars...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monty White.


----------



## zcziggy

Nice evening here in the south. Oliva Monticello (like it more than melanio) and a Cashmere red blend


----------



## Verdict

Idk yet.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Why not, one more, for the day!
Courtesy of @Gumby-cr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

I am excited to try this, given to me by a friend.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> Nice evening here in the south. Oliva Monticello (like it more than melanio) and a Cashmere red blend


You're not the first person ive heard those are really good.


----------



## Wheels Up

Rusty Nail said:


> Monty White.


How do you like the Montechristo Whites? I've got some I'm resting that I got as a freebie with an order not long ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PanzaVerde

Since I got one in the mail today figured I would smoke one of the ones I have had. I am really liking these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Diesel after a rain storm. It's cool and the humidity is 100%, but the cigar has been waiting for this moment for 3 years.


----------



## zcziggy

Deuce Da Masta said:


> You're not the first person ive heard those are really good.


they were part of a "nocturnal beasts" sample at Holts (currently out of stock), too bad they were only 5 and that was the last one i had. hope they bring that deal back.


----------



## norc47

Something from Viaje. Nice smoke so far.


----------



## Cossie

greasemonger said:


> A Flores Capa Maduro


If you don't mind, how did you like that? I've been pretty happy with cigars I've had from Flores so far

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

In the shed with a Chief. 
Enjoying a thunder storm that dropped the temp 20 degrees in the past hour.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Diesel after a rain storm. It's cool and the humidity is 100%, but the cigar has been waiting for this moment for 3 years.


I saw Diesel Rage on sale and thought of you. Think it was cigar page.


----------



## Rondo

Love me some Rage. 
Can be had very cheap from El Diablo.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Nearly forgot to get a pic but got one halfway through. BLTC Morphine Lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Lit this little bugger a few minutes ahead, because I just realized I'm out of contact solution and have to do a walmart run quick. Pretty good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Saturday's sacrificial smokes


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non ~
Thanx brother...

1926 Maduro

Just cant beat a Padron... Yum


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Lot 23 Habano. With, hold on...a Weihenstephaner Premium Bavaricum..wow. Its good I had to spell it not say it. Very tasty beer though.
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Saturday's sacrificial smokes


"Sacrificial smokes"...gotta steal that one.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

WNYTony said:


> Saturday's sacrificial smokes


you always go for a nice mix of sticks

i enjoy seeing your rituals


----------



## Olecharlie

How about some Straight Ligero and black iced coffee to start the day! Not as tame as my Nub Maduros, Thanks @ebnash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Sumatra for a warm Sunday morning,


----------



## greasemonger

Cossie said:


> If you don't mind, how did you like that? I've been pretty happy with cigars I've had from Flores so far
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Its good. Not overly complex, but for $2ish on CP its worth every penney.


----------



## Peapaw

Bishop's blend.

Gotta get more of these.


----------



## Matt_21

Burning perfectly. And a good stick.


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> How about some Straight Ligero and black iced coffee to start the day! Not as tame as my Nub Maduros, Thanks @ebnash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor and let a couple of those rest for 6 months or so. They really come around.


----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Do yourself a favor and let a couple of those rest for 6 months or so. They really come around.


Will do!


----------



## mpomario

A HDMLA Silver this morning before church. After a year or more these are still improving. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> A. Flores Maduro
> View attachment 253604


Just ordered a 5vr to try, heck of a deal on 20 if I like them.


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Just ordered a 5vr to try, heck of a deal on 20 if I like them.


Yeah you can get them for around $2 on CP if you watch for a sale. I remember you liking the one I sent you in the blind pass. These have about a year on them and are pretty good for a $2 stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> .


That was an easy box buy when they were on special. Love those!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Yeah you can get them for around $2 on CP if you watch for a sale. I remember you liking the one I sent you in the blind pass. These have about a year on them and are pretty good for a $2 stick.


Oh yeah, That's true and prices are great!


----------



## Hickorynut

@LeatherNeck was inspiration for this morning...too hot, too humid for boo-teek cigar. Diesel dont care  only two years on mine....still spicy,spicy!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Renacer









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> That was an easy box but when they were on special. Love those!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I've had these for 3-1/2 years. I never smoked one fresh but I bet they were hardcore. Pretty tasty for sure.


----------



## Gumby-cr

TKID By AJF :grin2: This one I find better than the regular TKID. More strength and flavor.


----------



## awk6898

Too hot to smoke outside today. Guess I better get one in on my way home from work so I can at least have AC.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Given a nudge by seeing @Hickorynut post.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Naughty List


----------



## Madderduro

haven't smoked a rp in a long time....that rp royale reminded me why....smoking another tat mexican taa...love these


----------



## Razorhog

Liga Privada No. 9, curtesy of @kacey from my MAW. I wish this cigar wasn't so delicious. Great flavor and smoke output. Burn is going to need a touch up.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Had this last night at a friend's house - pretty tasty!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Pdr sbr


----------



## kacey

My Father El Centurion









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

greasemonger said:


> Its good. Not overly complex, but for $2ish on CP its worth every penney.


Thanks for the info

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

RP The edge.


----------



## zcziggy

San Cristóbal Elegancia...peppery in a good way


----------



## Westside Threat

A few from the last couple days
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ

Some sort of foot long Tatuaje @Westside Threat sent me. Thanks, this is one of the better Tats I've had. Got some meat on the smoker and found some diet friendly beer that actually tastes like beer so I thought I'd go big today.


----------



## the camaro show

kacey said:


> My Father El Centurion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


How was this?


----------



## Rondo

My first Hoyo. 
Spicy and thrifty.


----------



## kacey

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


Tasty.
White pepper.
Light flavors of cinnamon 
Some sweet notes

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

So far today. May be able to get one more in



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Last of the day.
Out walking in the yard with the dogs.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Riqueza with three years on it. Super creamy and smooth.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

Matt_21 said:


> Last of the day.
> Out walking in the yard with the dogs.


Looks like its time for a deck height adjusment on one side. I did mine yesterday and still wasn't happy. Gotta wait at least another week of growth to tweak it again. My right side is a touch low and its beyond me how they get out of alignment on their own.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> I saw Diesel Rage on sale and thought of you. Think it was cigar page.


Thanks Charlie, I do appreciate the thought. I think I may only have one Rage left so retocking is definitely in order.



Rondo said:


> Love me some Rage.
> Can be had very cheap from El Diablo.


Could not agree more. Rage is one of my favorite Diesel...hence why I need to restock.:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> @LeatherNeck was inspiration for this morning...too hot, too humid for boo-teek cigar. Diesel dont care  only two years on mine....still spicy,spicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Could not have said it better myself. My reasoning exactly! They're like the Mack trucks of the cigar world.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk Maduro for this evening. Just picked materials to fix a small portion of my roof. Would have bought a nice box of cigars....still cheaper than the deductible....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod

I don't know anything about these, got this in a forum blind pickup. Not going to Google it until after.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## Jankjr

Getting windy in downtown Vegas. Hoping to finish this before it gets too bad. Def Leppard High 'N' Dry for my ears.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

I had my first Perdomo Lot 23 (robusto) tonight, but it was too dark for a picture. Sat on the front porch and smoked while it stormed. Went out a couple of times, probably due to the humidity, but the flavor was excellent. Might have to get a fiver sometime.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Always soooo good...




Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Thanks @Olecharlie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Panacea green PA broadleaf 560. It's a triple ligero blend with a PA wrapper and dern good with 6mo or more rest. They're made over the river on the other side of Lancaster from me. I still like the Pennsyltucky lancero the most though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Isabela pepperhead. Smokes like a Drew Estate, tastes amazing 
Box split with @haegejc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Cossie said:


> "Sacrificial smokes"...gotta steal that one.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Oh I'm sure I borrowed it myself somewhere along the line !



Gummy Jones said:


> you always go for a nice mix of sticks
> 
> i enjoy seeing your rituals


Thanks - I do like variety and usually spread it around pretty good.

Today turned out to be a Caldwell sort of day

Reserva Sevillana for golf










Midnight Express tonight


----------



## Cossie

WNYTony said:


> Oh I'm sure I borrowed it myself somewhere along the line !
> 
> Thanks - I do like variety and usually spread it around pretty good.
> 
> Today turned out to be a Caldwell sort of day
> 
> Reserva Sevillana for golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Express tonight


I can see why you did!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Revolver with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

From last night sitting out on the porch with my better half!!










From the past week while fishing in Icy Bay Alaska for halibut, Lingcod, and Rockfish.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

1st one of these!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

LFD DL lancero to start the day. What could go wrong? 
This one courtesy of the mad bomber, @kacey










Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just another #MaduroMonday.....wish it were Sunday...Umbagog.....guuuud.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scott W.

2008 lp t52


----------



## greasemonger

Ave with cold brew


----------



## Mark in wi

Hickorynut said:


> Just another #MaduroMonday.....wish it were Sunday...Umbagog.....guuuud.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Great now I have that song stuck in my head!! :frown2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

msmith1986 said:


> Panacea green PA broadleaf 560. It's a triple ligero blend with a PA wrapper and dern good with 6mo or more rest. They're made over the river on the other side of Lancaster from me. I still like the Pennsyltucky lancero the most though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Triple Ligero you say? You've piqued my interest. Off to the search engine I go :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

That's more like it. Cracked the box open back in May to see what they were like after about a year of rest. My 1st stick wasn't good. Kept going out, plugged, bitter, flaky ash, just bleh. This one is on point. Sweet, creamy, spicy, cocoa. Perfect draw.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## the camaro show

kacey said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was this?
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty.
> White pepper.
> Light flavors of cinnamon
> Some sweet notes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## kacey

disco_potato said:


> LFD DL lancero to start the day. What could go wrong?
> This one courtesy of the mad bomber, @*kacey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


The "mad bomber" could take offense at being called a "mad bomber?" >>


----------



## Peapaw

kacey said:


> The "mad bomber" could take offense at being called a "mad bomber?" >>


If the shoe fits, strap that b*tch on an wear it.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Probably not the best time to fire up this cigar (late afternoon TS), but WTH I'm already sitting down and inside is way over there...here goes...


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


>


That looks tasty. Sadly, I haven't had a Crux in probably 2 years or better. Not one I normally keep stocked; although, I've always enjoyed them when I've had them. 
Thanks for reminding me that they're still around.:wink2:


----------



## TX Cigar

A go-to favorite for me.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nomad Trouble Maker
Not for the faint of heart
Like smoking horse manure, (in a good way)


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Trouble Maker
> Not for the faint of heart
> Like smoking horse manure


My favorite flavor from a cigar. Haven't had the pleasure since the original blend of Oliva El Cobre. 
I'd pay nicely for the return of wet cow dump notes.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Trouble Maker
> 
> Not for the faint of heart
> 
> Like smoking horse manure, (in a good way)


That's interesting. Where does that fall on the flavor wheel? I have smelled it manure but never tasted it.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Texas Knuckles!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just got my new knife in... pics and info can be seen here:
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/guns-knives/272562-redux-edc-knives-15.html

My 2nd cigar of the day


----------



## BOSSTANK

LeatherNeck said:


> That looks tasty. Sadly, I haven't had a Crux in probably 2 years or better. Not one I normally keep stocked; although, I've always enjoyed them when I've had them.
> Thanks for reminding me that they're still around.:wink2:


It was pretty good... only one I had, got it a cotm


----------



## tacket

Rare occasion to have enough time to smoke a churchill. I can't remember who I got this from, but I imagine it is well rested. Super smooth and delicious, flavors right in my wheelhouse. Anyone know a secret place I can score a 5ver of these in Corona Gorda? I checked all the usual suspects and they seem to be on backorder.


----------



## greasemonger

tacket said:


> Rare occasion to have enough time to smoke a churchill. I can't remember who I got this from, but I imagine it is well rested. Super smooth and delicious, flavors right in my wheelhouse. Anyone know a secret place I can score a 5ver of these in Corona Gorda? I checked all the usual suspects and they seem to be on backorder.


JR has bundles of 10 for $61


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ren Huggins said:


> That's interesting. Where does that fall on the flavor wheel? I have smelled it manure but never tasted it.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Smell and taste are essentially the same thing. This is normally referred to as "barnyard" on flavor wheels.


----------



## tazdvl

Sitting out watching my kids play on the trampoline. Hot, rainy overcast day. They had to hose it down before they could climb on it. They're trying to enjoy the last of their summer break.

Nub Habano.









A little Saturday night reminiscence...(no pics)...

1. Aging Room M356ii.

2. Rocky Patel something-r-other tobacco related that burned for about 90 minutes. Perfect burn, no relights. All details of this cigar erased by John Jameson. I only vaguely remember that it had "RP" on the ring.

I woke up Sunday morning with my lighter, cutter, wallet, and phone.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> My favorite flavor from a cigar. Haven't had the pleasure since the original blend of Oliva El Cobre.
> I'd pay nicely for the return of wet cow dump notes.


Actually thought about you while smoking it. With a little time these will be "ripe"
Should be right up your alley.


----------



## jmt8706

Nothing special, just another Nat Sherman Petite Connecticut. I like the slight pistachio flavor on the second half of the cigar.


----------



## Rabidawise

El Oso Cub, started to rain at the halfway point. Retreated to the garage. I'll finish grilling when I'm done smoking. Priorities! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## ScottyB

I’d been saving this last one, but tonight I asked myself “why”?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Man O War


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Smell and taste are essentially the same thing. This is normally referred to as "barnyard" on flavor wheels.


Ahhh! Thanks, now I got it. I was thinking that was a certain blend that my taste buds haven't matured enough to reach.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Cloudmaker :grin2: Still trying to figure out how to post from my phone without the pics turning out sideways...So no pic today :vs_laugh: I usually just wind up transferring the pic to my laptop which works but I can't find my usb cord. I need to buy a few tomorrow since my phone only has 17% left of it's charge right now.


----------



## Ren Huggins

A sentimental maduro Monday.
La Floridita maduro 6x60 from the last of my first 5er I ever bought from 2 years ago. 
Lost alot of strength but gained flavor and sweetness.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

La Aurora tonight


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Oliva serie v maduro 2011


----------



## awk6898

Caldwell Yellow Cake to finish off the night.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2008 Gispert maduro after finally eating dinner. Man I wish they still made these, I only have a few left. Still full of flavor and med strength.

















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Viaje Edicion Limitada









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Trouble Maker
> Not for the faint of heart
> Like smoking horse manure, (in a good way)


Does no one else see the obvious here - a trouble maker smoking a Trouble Maker :vs_laugh:

A nice Maduro Monday smoke thanks to @SilkyJ ! Great smoke buddy - I owe you one !


----------



## mpomario

Lost track of who sent me this. I just remember I thought it was funny that I got sent a Malatov in a bomb. @kacey i think. Quesada Q'detat. 








A Sabor De Estelí Maduro by Noel Rojas. Hadn't had the Maduro before. LWC has a bunch of these and a few of the Habano left. I think they are also buy 5 get one. Very good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Does no one else see the obvious here - a trouble maker smoking a Trouble Maker :vs_laugh:
> 
> Who me?
> You're denting my halo Tony >


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## Edgy85

Having another of these. Tasty.
Trying to explain to my girlfriend why these are so damn good. All she's concerned about is me brushing my teeth and spraying some aftershave... She will never understand.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

FYR 10th


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Curivari BV and Southern Texas Pecan coffee. Stormy and humid today. Much cooler than yesterday thankfully....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Edgy85 said:


> Having another of these. Tasty.
> Trying to explain to my girlfriend why these are so damn good. All she's concerned about is me brushing my teeth and spraying some aftershave... She will never understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


I must be a real FOG....cigar IS my aftershave.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

WNYTony said:


> A nice Maduro Monday smoke thanks to @SilkyJ ! Great smoke buddy - I owe you one !


You don't owe me a thing buddy. I believe you won that in the golf contest so you owe Tiger Woods for that one lol. Glad you liked it. Those are one of my favorite releases this year.


----------



## mpomario

One of the best I've had. Gonna get a box. Definitely worth the price of admission. Burns perfectly on this beautiful day. Plascencia makes one of my favorite budget sticks. Thanks to MAW from @Sine-Qua-Non. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

The last of my Snitches. 
Each was bundle worthy.


----------



## disco_potato

Tat Hyde for #TatBOOsday










Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Cloudmaker /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png Still trying to figure out how to post from my phone without the pics turning out sideways...So no pic today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just wind up transferring the pic to my laptop which works but I can't find my usb cord. I need to buy a few tomorrow since my phone only has 17% left of it's charge right now.[/QUOTE
> 
> just take the picture sideways


----------



## tazdvl

Visiting Lake Havasu Cigars today.









Oliva Serie V Churchill 









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> One of the best I've had. Gonna get a box. Definitely worth the price of admission. Burns perfectly on this beautiful day. Plascencia makes one of my favorite budget sticks. Thanks to MAW from @Sine-Qua-Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really glad you enjoyed it, those are some seriously awesome smokes to me. If you're looking to pick up a box, the best pricing I've found them at is $125 freefall on CBid... They pop up there fairly often.


----------



## haegejc

Break time!! RoMa therapy!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

AJ New World.


----------



## Scotchpig

#warpedtuesday


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today's sideways pic. Had to wrestle it out of Conan's hand. Tatuaje Anarchy.


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Today's sideways pic. Had to wrestle it out of Conan's hand. Tatuaje Anarchy.


Had the same problem, solved by taking the pic sideways (phone, not a pic setting)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TAA 2014 courtesy of @Jankjr with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Back to basics.... Man O' War Virtue with JD honey fire water


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Today's sideways pic. Had to wrestle it out of Conan's hand. Tatuaje Anarchy.


havent seen one of those in years.... how was it?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Deuce Da Masta said:


> havent seen one of those in years.... how was it?


Pretty darn good :grin2: I still have one of the smaller Tat Anarchy's to light up sometime. I got them in the Smoke Inn Microblend set. The set included everything except the Davidoff on the end. The cello on both are nice and golden brown.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Atabey Selection Tobacco
Tapatalk wouldn't let me upload without a dog in the picture.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

~68~Maduro on a beautiful evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Pretty darn good :grin2: I still have one of the smaller Tat Anarchy's to light up sometime. I got them in the Smoke Inn Microblend set. The set included everything except the Davidoff on the end. The cello on both are nice and golden brown.


Nice. I had purchased a box when they came out but I smoked em or gifted em all now wish I bought 2 boxed lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

A delicious MAW wish granted from @Westside Threat
Thanks, Skye. Nothing about this stick us disappointing thus far.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

My first '64! Not too shabby so far! Shoulda pored some bourbon to go along with it!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> One of the best I've had. Gonna get a box. Definitely worth the price of admission. Burns perfectly on this beautiful day. Plascencia makes one of my favorite budget sticks. Thanks to MAW from @Sine-Qua-Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the budget stick? The Plasencia's Ive had are $20 cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

I had a Nat Sherman Connecticut Petite Maduro. Mild pepperyness throughout, with a nice chocolaty finish.


----------



## Kidvegas

NBK









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Bigjohn

Not a bad smoke from AJ Fernández. Enjoying it quite a bit more than I thought I would










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Master Blender Selection 9. This is a very Tasty cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

CAO La Traviata. These are very tasty. Nutty flavors, toast, hint of spice. Some sort of fruit flavor on the retrohale.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

MOW Little Devil from @Wildman9907 with a little taste of aged anejo.
Didn't get that fancy white ash like some of the reviews I read but I did get the flavor profile.
















Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Razorhog said:


> CAO La Traviata. These are very tasty. Nutty flavors, toast, hint of spice. Some sort of fruit flavor on the retrohale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Those are always good for the price, I keep a few maduros around usually.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Fuente Tuesday... or something like that


----------



## csk415




----------



## ScottyB

Fishing.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Todays yardgars...


----------



## Ewood

New smoke for me from @WNYTony in a trade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Not terrible
Nothing is going to compare to that Trouble Maker for a while


----------



## msmith1986

A good little 4x38 smoke before I try some pipe tobaccos that just came in today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An excellent Noel Rojas Statement en Lancero then a Recluse Amadeus habano. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Not terrible
> Nothing is going to compare to that Trouble Maker for a while


That's exactly what I said after that last hit from you !

Skinny Tiff for Tat Tuesday


----------



## Mark in wi

Monty White Label. Had a great burn line, great ash (except when trying to take a pic it fell off,) and lots of creamy smoke.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## Cossie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Trouble Maker
> 
> Not for the faint of heart
> 
> Like smoking horse manure, (in a good way)




Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Curivari BV and Southern Texas Pecan coffee. Stormy and humid today. Much cooler than yesterday thankfully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm a big Curivari supporter

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> One of the best I've had. Gonna get a box. Definitely worth the price of admission. Burns perfectly on this beautiful day. Plascencia makes one of my favorite budget sticks. Thanks to MAW from @Sine-Qua-Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to check them out

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Factory Tour Maduro.

First time with this. A knock out for the price









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

TX Cigar said:


> AJ New World.


One of my favorites

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> That's exactly what I said after that last hit from you !
> 
> :vs_laugh: Alright, tomorrow I'm going to smoke a Rose of Sharon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A short little smoke at 2am, because why not?










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SteveInNY

Enjoying an A. Fuente Curlyhead Natural with morning coffee. What a nice smoke for a short filler stick made with scraps. Simple and tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra, starting of this morning at a bone chilling 70*


----------



## haegejc

Henry Clay War Hawk. Not bad at all. Surprised me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

BOSSTANK said:


> Todays yardgars...


If you smoke those, I've got a few dozen, and ones of similar notoriety, I can send you. I'm serious.

Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> WNYTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I said after that last hit from you !
> 
> :vs_laugh: Alright, tomorrow I'm going to smoke a Rose of Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect. No one will confuse you with a rose !
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottyB

BOSSTANK said:


> Todays yardgars...


That SGM is pretty darned nice for a yard gar.


----------



## Hickorynut

Glory! Feels like fall and looks like summer...short lived but I'll take it!

Diesel Uncut and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Warped La Hacienda Really like this size










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Starting the day with an old one


----------



## SilkyJ

Epifania while chasing the push mower around the yard.


----------



## talisker10

Avo synchro nicaragua


----------



## TX Cigar

Perdomo and a coffee.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> If you smoke those, I've got a few dozen, and ones of similar notoriety, I can send you. I'm serious.
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


I appreciate the gesture but I got got a mountain of Yardgars to smoke already I'm trying to dwindle down :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

CAO Gold


----------



## tazdvl

Spending the afternoon at Lake Mead National Recreation Area -Nevada Telephone Cove with the family. 








It's mid-week, so there isn't a big crowd. 








These are my kids paddling around in the shallow cove. 








My wife and kids playing paddle ball.








Of course, I'm sitting in the shade smoking a Brickhouse Fumas. My wife's red painted toes are for @UBC03 pleasure!









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## greasemonger

Hit & Run Deux and Umbagog earlier


----------



## Matt_21

A desert island stick for me.
Always consistent. I mean that for taste as well as construction.
This one is from a box I just opened today after having it in the back of the wino for about a year.


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

RP Ocean club from the wise one @Rabidawise thanks again.


----------



## tacket

Cracker Crumbs - oof, this is pretty full flavor, spicy and a bit dry feeling smoke. Good in this size -- not sure if I'd be able to handle its bigger siblings if their profile is similar...... yet!


----------



## haegejc

My first Cloud Hopper. Pretty darn good. Well not be my last.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

The King is Dead in the morning and a Warped Lirio Rojo 2017 in the afternoon.

Learned today after doing some sciencing, that the chest I keep my tupperdors in keeps a steady 63%rh at 70* in the summer. Remember winters being 68* but didn't track the RH.

















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor De Cesar Red
Smoking this one for a lost Brother


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> RP Ocean club from the wise one @Rabidawise thanks again.


Nice! What did you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

tazdvl said:


> Spending the afternoon at Lake Mead National Recreation Area -Nevada Telephone Cove with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mid-week, so there isn't a big crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kids paddling around in the shallow cove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and kids playing paddle ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sitting in the shade smoking a Brickhouse Fumas. My wife's red painted toes are for @UBC03 pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


I avoid this thread for this reason. But I got a mention alert... FOR THIS.. lol.

at least it ain't your fungi infected claws...

I hate yunz all.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

well weather finally broke yesterday and it's was down to 75 and breezy. so back to the porch. I'm thinking this is taking the spot of the regular serie V in the humidor









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Las Calaveras.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Hvc la rosa 520 toro.


----------



## kacey

For the walk to the store









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Nice! What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was good.. I somehow managed my first retrohale on it but I couldn't do it again, probably thinking about it too much.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Pretty darned good for a bundle smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Spending the afternoon at Lake Mead National Recreation Area -Nevada Telephone Cove with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mid-week, so there isn't a big crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kids paddling around in the shallow cove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and kids playing paddle ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sitting in the shade smoking a Brickhouse Fumas. My wife's red painted toes are for @UBC03 pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Its midweek so there isn't a crowd....is code for it's HAH outside right now...Lake Mead is certainly a treasure in the desert!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Courtesy of the House of @Gumby-cr

La Madrina Natural.

Its 78 degrees and ima crashed out on the porch with a food coma...and a cup o Kona

Tonight, all is right in the world...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SLOANER

Post yard work Viaje Satori.. These are damn tasty!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Courtesy of the House of @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> La Madrina Natural.
> 
> Its 78 degrees and ima crashed out on the porch with a food coma...and a cup o Kona
> 
> Tonight, all is right in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Don't fall asleep and have that land in your lap. I've done that before and it wasn't pretty :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

'14 wolf









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

My first MB3.
I can see why people like these.


----------



## jmt8706

Ok, so it was time for dessert. It is an Isla Del Sol by DE. I knew when I bought it, that it was a sweet infused stick, but holy cow was it sweet, almost ungodly sweet. It wasn't until the final third the sweetness went away, and there was a nice chocolaty maduro taste. Funny thing about this stick, you can retro-hale the whole mouth draw and not feel it. Glad I only bought a five pack, these will be going into the "guest" stick stash.


----------



## UBC03

jmt8706 said:


> Ok, so it was time for dessert. It is an Isla Del Sol by DE. I knew when I bought it, that it was a sweet infused stick, but holy cow was it sweet, almost ungodly sweet. It wasn't until the final third the sweetness went away, and there was a nice chocolaty maduro taste. Funny thing about this stick, you can retro-hale the whole mouth draw and not feel it. Glad I only bought a five pack, these will be going into the "guest" stick stash.


Worst cigar ever.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Chief Cool Arrow for my night cap!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

UBC03 said:


> Worst cigar ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Good thing I know now. :vs_laugh:

I wasn't impressed with the top unraveling either. It's not like I used a dull cutter, it was the perfect cutter. I don't really ever buy infused sticks, but this turned me off to all of them. I will make up for it tomorrow with something better.


----------



## csk415

Cain maddy.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Turns out this has a sweetened tip. Can't say I'm a fan










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Firethorn for golf, courtesy of @SoCal Gunner










and I have to thank @csk415 for this nice Davidoff he helped me win in a drawing by pulling my name from the hat


----------



## mpomario

A disappointing SD Kudzu. I have like the other Vitolas of these not the figurado. Then a trusty night cap.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSS's favorite smoke ~


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with Sumatra,


----------



## BobP

Great weather last night. Happy I found some Elijah on the way home, even happier I found four more Ohanas. Enjoy the day.


----------



## S&W

MF Connie last night


----------



## Kidvegas

Yum












Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## restomod

Last night I got my first ever hole in one. I didn't take any pics of the 3 cigars after that because I was a bit hyped up. 130 out with a 9 iron, one hop into the hole.


----------



## Hickorynut

This batch of RB Genesis Habanos are just about ripe at 18 mos...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

#ThriftyThursday :grin2:


----------



## lex61

restomod said:


> Last night I got my first ever hole in one. I didn't take any pics of the 3 cigars after that because I was a bit hyped up. 130 out with a 9 iron, one hop into the hole.


Woo-hoo! Congrats man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

AVO Heritage Lancero. Mmm mmm mmm.










Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## huffer33

50° again last night









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Verdict

Olecharlie said:


> The Tabernacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts on it? I literally just bought some on vacation. Came and searched the forums and saw you recently smoked one 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Had a well rested Futuro yesterday courtesy of @WNYTony. Very good and maybe one of my favorite Warped offerings I've had. 








And a very tasty Saison by Oliva maduro with a couple years on it today after my doctor visit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sobremesa with my little friend!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cfed Hot Cocoa ~


----------



## jmt8706

I think this makes up for the Isla Del Sol yesterday...

It was an awesome stick!


----------



## disco_potato

A thrifty OG Maduro.
Thing heats up really quickly. Smokes more like a Toro than a rothschild.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DOTW
Pretty spendy stick to be having major construction issues.


----------



## TCstr8

Whiskey Row









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> DOTW
> 
> Pretty spendy stick to be having major construction issues.


Same....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

First time for this one, pretty decent so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

A short Mi Querida for a total of two cigars this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

McLovin and a PDR for golf today. No holes in one for me.


----------



## Rusty Nail

EP Carrillo.


----------



## Olecharlie

Verdict said:


> Thoughts on it? I literally just bought some on vacation. Came and searched the forums and saw you recently smoked one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Its a manly cigar, never disappoints... bold and in your face. Some say full to full in both arenas, I say med-full in both. Expresso, dark chocolate, pepper and fine leaf tobacco... enjoy!


----------



## TX Cigar

Kristoff Maduro


----------



## kacey

From today's walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Turns out this has a sweetened tip. Can't say I'm a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I dislike infused and flavored cigars, but I Luv that cigar with sipping Rum or good Port wine! Are they back in stock? If so I need to order a 5vr. Just checked UG they are still out of stock.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> A short Mi Querida for a total of two cigars this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sick?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday 
RP Unreleased Edge San Andreas....for a three buck chuck, it's good.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Noel Rojas - Miah Knight Eumgueong collab lancero. Pretty good, but rest should knock off a little edge


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Are you sick?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


:vs_laugh: Sick of working 12 hr days for 35 years! I need to retire and make up for all this wasted time lol!


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Noel Rojas - Miah Knight Eumgueong collab lancero. Pretty good, but rest should knock off a little edge


Agreed


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> :vs_laugh: Sick of working 12 hr days for 35 years! I need to retire and make up for all this wasted time lol!


I hear that....I've always hated trading time for money (and not enough at that)!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

This was tasty!


----------



## csk415

WNYTony said:


> Firethorn for golf, courtesy of @SoCal Gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have to thank @csk415 for this nice Davidoff he helped me win in a drawing by pulling my name from the hat


Nice sticks. Tried one of the davidoff already and tucked the other away. It was a good.


----------



## Bigjohn

BLK WKS Studio Rorschach. Excellent short smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

The cigar is the truth. Literally, and figuratively. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

S&W said:


> This was tasty!


The PA wrapper makes those so good. The Triple-A has an even darker PA wrapper and is amazing.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Serie V at the dog track










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thrifty


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> I dislike infused and flavored cigars, but I Luv that cigar with sipping Rum or good Port wine! Are they back in stock? If so I need to order a 5vr. Just checked UG they are still out of stock.


The last two thirds got better. I have an Isabella to try still so another sweetened tip in my future


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WNYTony

restomod said:


> Last night I got my first ever hole in one. I didn't take any pics of the 3 cigars after that because I was a bit hyped up. 130 out with a 9 iron, one hop into the hole.


That's awesome Kevin - maybe there's hope for an old hacker like me !

Crossfire Connecticut courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost Not normally a big fan of the connies Mark but this was pretty good and I smoked it inside and it held together !


----------



## BOSSTANK

Early morning puff...

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 with Sumatra, starting of this morning at a bone chilling 70*
> 
> View attachment 253832


Those Lot 23's are something else. Don't forget your long jons Dr. Strange

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Flores Y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion Maduro.

All I can say is...wow. Can't believe what you get for the price for this one.

I may have to do a review









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fuentefriday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MY Father and Sumatra,


----------



## RumNSmokeNYC

AJF New World


----------



## Dran

My first JSK, a tiny lil Red Knight!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

HE Miami. I really enjoy these. Have several boxes resting!










From last night. I'm sure I got this from @Sine_Qua_Non, great smoke. Will need to get more of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Been in yellow cello for a couple days...woohoo!

09 Hemmingway Maddie from @Deuce Da Masta and Southern Texas Pecan coffee.....ahhhhhhhh.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

Look at that white piece of Ash!
Hope Everyone is well!!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This pairing is not as bad as you would think it would be. Went to Sweeties Candy yesterday and they now have over 80 different kinds of flavored pop. Picked up a few interesting ones to try with other cigars for another day. Now I know where to go if I ever get a craving for Mustard flavored pop :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Decided not to wait on trying the Cedrus from @kacey pretty good and I'm finally starting to get the hang of retrohaling after 9 months, still don't get any flavor notes from it though.


----------



## Flaco_

Actually last evening.
4.75x60. Smoked it ROTB&M and as such had to keep after it with the touch-up lighter. 
Good stoge, tho. I do prefer the Antaño with the red band/green leaves, however. The Habano wrapper I guess it is?


----------



## Razorhog

Dunbarton Mi Querida. Fantastic. Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta !!!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Duran Naya f8. Pretty sure this was from Mario.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

AB Magic Toast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Dran

I WANT to like Davidoff ... It just doesn't check the right boxes for me.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tazdvl

A. Fuente Eye of the Shark for Fuente Friday.








Almost a year's rest on this one. Last one in my inventory.

Happy Friday, everybody!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## disco_potato

Casa Cuba and a Curivari El Gran Ray. 
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Madderduro

plasencia alma fuerte....if u have never smoked one I highly recommend em....excellent cigar


----------



## Flaco_

Madderduro said:


> plasencia alma fuerte....if u have never smoked one I highly recommend em....excellent cigar


Alma fuerte - strong soul. I feel pretty much compelled to try one.


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## the camaro show

Gumby-cr said:


> This pairing is not as bad as you would think it would be. Went to Sweeties Candy yesterday and they now have over 80 different kinds of flavored pop. Picked up a few interesting ones to try with other cigars for another day. Now I know where to go if I ever get a craving for Mustard flavored pop /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


 how pickley was it? Good or bad?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Backdoor Bambi with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

RP Vintage 1999, smooth and smokey... Perfect for a not too muggy so. florida evening


----------



## Edgy85

Evening folks.
Anyone manage to get their hands on any sobremesa brulees?
I'll be more than happy to do a trade for a couple of them. Desperate to try them and can't get them anywhere. 
The mild medium sticks are working well with me at the moment.
Message me so we can do business 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CCA and tractor time 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

the camaro show said:


> how pickley was it? Good or bad?


Some sips were sour/tart while some were sweet/sour. No high fructose corn syrup. Real cane sugar. Kind of wish I picked up more than 1. There is a coffee pop I think I'm going to try next. I just need to find a cigar to pair it with :grin2:


----------



## SLOANER

Tonight's shift smoke Brought to you by @Sine_Qua_Non! Damn tasty, many thanks my good sir.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Connecticut.


----------



## Olecharlie

TGIF Cigar and Port










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

The Unholy









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## norc47

Jacob's Ladder from Southern Draw. Very dark and toasty.


----------



## S&W

Fuente Queen B


----------



## greasemonger

RP Broadleaf earlier and a Chocolate Bar now


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 254074


Ran across this picture of @Rondo and can't help but share it! A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## haegejc

Atabey Divinos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Haven't got the slightest idea, and it makes me sad. This is one of the best I have had in a while and no band or notes to tell me what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Gumby-cr said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> how pickley was it? Good or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Some sips were sour/tart while some were sweet/sour. No high fructose corn syrup. Real cane sugar. Kind of wish I picked up more than 1. There is a coffee pop I think I'm going to try next. I just need to find a cigar to pair it with /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Let me know how the coffee one is!


----------



## Westside Threat

Nomad S'mores










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ

A very good Matilde from @Rabidawise


----------



## Ewood

Been awhile since I've had one of these. Still pretty dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Westside Threat said:


> Nomad S'mores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Any Graham crackers or milk chocolate in the flavors?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

UBC03 said:


> Any Graham crackers or milk chocolate in the flavors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Definitely milk chocolate with some toasted bread notes. But the white pepper adding spice deters from the dessert profile. I dont have a lot of experience with Nomad cigars...this profile is good but nothing I'd make a note to buy again. A lot of cedar coming through as well.

With that said its 7 inches and I have over 1/3 to go and we all know this is where the magic happens.


----------



## WNYTony

Some Devine Inspiration on this lovely Friday night


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TDL from a SOTL elsewhere









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## kacey

Mystery cigar for tonight's walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

Buena Vista Cigar Co. Short Piramades courtesty of @mpomario.

Very good, but controversial cigar.

Thanks again my friend









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## Madderduro

rotated the sticks in the big humi...there went almost 2 hours out the window but came across some gems that I had more of than I remembered having....gunna be a good day today!!! starting off with a cao rabid reindeer


----------



## Madderduro

rotated the sticks in the big humi...there went almost 2 hours out the window but came across some gems that I had more of than I remembered having....gunna be a good day today!!! starting off with a cao rabid reindeer
View attachment 254116


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning Puffers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Decided to hold off on the coffee pop until tonight. This was a great pairing though :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

A little bit of honey and oak...nothing else.


----------



## Rondo

wish i had that head of hair


----------



## Rondo

Westside Threat said:


> With that said its 7 inches and I have over 1/3 to go and we all know this is where the magic happens.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## kacey

EZ Naughty Bits with naughty bits coffee.
This is the second cigar I pulled from the pack. The first cigar had major construction issues, it was unraveling. For what these things cost one would hope that there would not be such issues. At least I had Modus glue.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

@kacey special light.


----------



## kacey

Tulse said:


> @kacey special light.


What did you think of it?
I find them to be good yard gars.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Wasn't actually looking forward at all to this black market but Im actually really liking it a lot.
May even be a box buy in the future.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Working up a Xikar HC Habano^2 this morning.

I have not had one of these before and this one is courtesy of Ren Huggins from the Noobie Sampler Trade.

It's got some good rest on it and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.

Thanks @Ren Huggins










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I got stung, no thanks to @Gumby-cr...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Natefiet

Second smoke of the day, it's been floating around the humidor for 2+ months and it's the last flavored/infused cigar I have in the collection. Must say....not that bad.

Dont know if I'll buy again though, I'm leaning towards natural tobacco flavors. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Natefiet said:


> Second smoke of the day, it's been floating around the humidor for 2+ months and it's the last flavored/infused cigar I have in the collection. Must say....not that bad.
> 
> Dont know if I'll buy again though, I'm leaning towards natural tobacco flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 I hope you kept it seperate from your non-infused cigars.
Cigars are like sponges they absorb the smells around them 
OHH and so does the Spanish Cedar of your Humidor.


----------



## Natefiet

kacey said:


> I hope you kept it seperate from your non-infused cigars.
> Cigars are like sponges they absorb the smells around them
> OHH and so does the Spanish Cedar of your Humidor.


Definitely....its been kept in it's own tupperware with my fiance's flavored stuff

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I got stung, no thanks to @*Gumby-cr*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


One of the few Connie wrapped cigars that actually do it for me. Just wish those were a bit cheaper for the size :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cleaver 2.0


----------



## zcziggy

Nope.... Don't like it


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## Madderduro

chief cool arrow....tat leatherface & a uf-13...forgot how dang good that particular tat is best of the monsters imo


----------



## Razorhog

I have a feeling Steve Saka will be taking a lot of my money. This is a phenomenal cigar. Sin Compromiso in a Lancero, 7x44. Chocolate and pepper with a smooooth vanilla undertone. So good I'm smoking it too fast. 2nd third is bringing in a nutty taosty earth with the chocolate still in the background.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one at a cigar lounge in Keller.


----------



## disco_potato

Razorhog said:


> I have a feeling Steve Saka will be taking a lot of my money. This is a phenomenal cigar. Sin Compromiso in a Lancero, 7x44. Chocolate and pepper with a smooooth vanilla undertone. So good I'm smoking it too fast. 2nd third is bringing in a nutty taosty earth with the chocolate still in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Try the Muestra the Saka #NLMTHA lancero if you haven't. Top 5 lancero.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Razorhog said:


> I have a feeling Steve Saka will be taking a lot of my money. This is a phenomenal cigar. Sin Compromiso in a Lancero, 7x44. Chocolate and pepper with a smooooth vanilla undertone. So good I'm smoking it too fast. 2nd third is bringing in a nutty taosty earth with the chocolate still in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Steve saka has already taken a lot of my money lol

I dig just about everything hes put out so far


----------



## S&W

Tail end of a Casa Torano Churchill during Black Rifle Day at my backyard shooting range.


----------



## Razorhog

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Steve saka has already taken a lot of my money lol
> 
> I dig just about everything hes put out so far


Thanks a ton for this smoke, Deuce. Really appreciate it. I haven't enjoyed a stick this much in a while. What would you say your favorite Saka cigar is?

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Razorhog said:


> Thanks a ton for this smoke, Deuce. Really appreciate it. I haven't enjoyed a stick this much in a while. What would you say your favorite Saka cigar is?
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Muestra De Saka Nacatamale is prolly one of the best cigars I've ever had... only issue I have is box of 7 is 110 bucks
Todos las dias are fantastic if I'm looking for a more full smoke 
Umbagog has quickly became my go to lately for a "bundle" smoke they're fantastic

I've enjoyed all his lines to this point I have had 0 complaints so far. That and the dude is super cool and cares for his customers.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The last of the Cleaver's ,


----------



## haegejc

Emilio Cavatina for round 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> First time with this one at a cigar lounge in Keller.


You at Micheal's? It's one of my favorite places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Emilio Cavatina for round 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked one of those up the other day. Brought it home, clipped the cap and it was too tight, so I put it back. Gonna give it down time to dry out. I wanted to try one before the newly blended one comes through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Lil afternoon T... By way of Mr. @Sin_qua_non. Much gratitude Nate.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

these seem to get better after each year...this one had 3 years on it


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Birthday Blend 19. Figured it was about time to open up the box I got earlier this year. I forgot there were 38 cigars in the box :surprise:


----------



## Dran

Balvenie 12 yr and a unicorn!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

3000


----------



## Razorhog

I really enjoy these. New World Puro Especial in toro. 
Perfect draw and burn.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first one of these, not to shabby. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke I think. Thanks T










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Enough with the roofing already....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Natefiet

3rd smoke of the day goes to DE Undercrown Maduro....had to give in a d smoke one ROTT. Patience lasted a whole 5 days...the 10 pack this is part of arrived on Tuesday!

Loving the smoke output on this guy!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Guayacan


----------



## norc47

EZ Session


----------



## BOSSTANK

Finally getting a puff in... just got home with my new truck


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Jankjr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holt has a box of 24 on sale for $75!


----------



## Peapaw

No pics but the wife had a Las Calaveras '19 and I had The Tabernacle at the Casa De Montecristo. We really enjoyed smoking there, afterwards we went around the corner to Rudy's Jazz Room.


----------



## jmt8706

Tried this one tonight. Very disappointing, no flavor whatsoever throughout. Hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## Rabidawise

Willy's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Natefiet said:


> 3rd smoke of the day goes to DE Undercrown Maduro....had to give in a d smoke one ROTT. Patience lasted a whole 5 days...the 10 pack this is part of arrived on Tuesday!
> 
> Loving the smoke output on this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love 'em. Seem to be fine ROTT and a seriously good value.


----------



## Razorhog

BOSSTANK said:


> Finally getting a puff in... just got home with my new truck


That truck looks like an absolute beast! What is it?


----------



## Flaco_

Dunno how old this is, but I don't see anything for sale that looks like it online. I dug it out of my big, old humi; it could be 10 years old or more for all I know. It was a gift, I'm sure. Well-sealed tubo none the worse for its age. Interesting gar--it was infused or maybe aged in a liquor barrel of some sort. I nubbed it big time.  Yeah you could say I liked it though my last experience with anything infused would have been a Wolf Bros Rum Crook 50 years ago. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Razorhog said:


> That truck looks like an absolute beast! What is it?


She is a BEAST! Haha

Ford F-250 Power Stroke 6.7 Turbo Diesel with a 6 inch lift on 37's


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Bishops Blend 2019.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@mpomario - yes, I was at Michaels. In town for the weekend. 1st time there. Cool place.


----------



## Razorhog

BOSSTANK said:


> She is a BEAST! Haha
> 
> Ford F-250 Power Stroke 6.7 Turbo Diesel with a 6 inch lift on 37's


Holy smokes!! Congrats!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Starting to like these.


----------



## Travoline

Needed something mild and dependable. Wasn't looking for something to knock my socks off, just something to relax with. It is hitting the spot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

BOSSTANK said:


> She is a BEAST! Haha
> 
> Ford F-250 Power Stroke 6.7 Turbo Diesel with a 6 inch lift on 37's


Now that is a truck!

Crazy to think 15 years ago my 2004 F250 was considered a beast, now it is nothing compared to the newer ones coming out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Westside Threat

Tabernacle from September 2017 paired with Nikka. I don't think this blend and I will ever jive, smoked 5 Tabernacle and they just aren't for me.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


>


 @WNYTony, did you pick that glove to match the Camacho label?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


>


Gloves looking a bit dirty bud, better get a new one!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tazdvl

The usual Saturday night smoke out with an old friend.

LFD Andalusian Bull. I'm really liking this cigar. Perfect burn. Now it has a 2" ash and showing no sign of dropping off. This one was in my gift package when I signed up for Cigar Rights of America back in November.










Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## kacey

So far today
Plus one cristobal Connie not shown























Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A little trouble while practicing some fly casting!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this is a good stick! Not sure what I expected but definitely hitting on all 4s


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Calidecks

Viva Las Vegas! I don't drink so here was my highlight!









Mike.
_______________


----------



## kacey

Aganorsa leaf for the ride home.
Green Hornet earlier.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Pulled this from the garage tupper, great for the price. Keeps the mosquitoes away as well.


----------



## Peapaw

Westside Threat said:


> Tabernacle from September 2017 paired with Nikka. I don't think this blend and I will ever jive, smoked 5 Tabernacle and they just aren't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I've only smoked 1 ROTT and it was yesterday, I wasn't impressed with it... I wouldn't turn one down if it was given to me but I probably won't buy anymore.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sunday morning Roma Craft Aquitaine and Bulletproof! Cigar courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta!
Great cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

From yesterday...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues with Sumatra dark roast,


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain!! Love these!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

@kacey-
From the bottle I can kinda make out there, I like your taste in beer.
In my younger days I made a weizen doppelbock (more like triple, actually) that was thick, sweet, fruity, and so alcoholic that it'd put your you-know-what in your watch pocket.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my part of hell!


What is it?


----------



## msmith1986

On the way to the beach. Not sure how long I've had this but it is awesome. Currently sitting at the bay bridge toll booth on 50 east because somebody went full-jackwagon on the bridge.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last of a tenner I bought almost 3 years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

mpomario said:


> Last of a tenner I bought almost 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I only have 1 left too. They punch way above their price. Need to find a deal soon.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Tiger Kitty Soft Paws.....yes really...smh

The foot smoke is to die for, almost better than the retro. Good morning smoke with coffee, but I think I'll be wanting more later..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> What is it?


Trouble Maker from Nomad. Came out a few months ago. Only 275 made so ya they are long gone sold out unfortunately.


----------



## msmith1986

RP SG for the last hour to the beach. I love the pepper and spice in these.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## blackrabbit

Knuckle dragger.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Whatever this is called. Picked up a fiver from @*Humphrey's Ghost* I like it :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> Whatever this is called. Picked up a fiver from @greasemonger. I like it :grin2:


Looks to be a Flor de Cesar Red. I have one resting in my BLTC shelf, just waiting for the day when it calls out to me.


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> What is it?


Nomad trouble maker....pretty decent

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hot cocoa my first Cfed stick thanks to @TexaSmoke! Lots of nuts, cocoa, and creamy cedar.
If this is a testament to the flavor of profiles of Cfed blends I may need to do some more investigating.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Whatever this is called. Picked up a fiver from @*greasemonger*. I like it :grin2:


Funny thing is that wasn't from me lmao. I've never had one, but have certainly been drooling over them lol.


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Funny thing is that wasn't from me lmao. I've never had one, but have certainly been drooling over them lol.


Hmm. Guess I gotta go through some posts to see who I got these from then :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Viaje Satori, from Smoker's Abbey in Nashville, I'm enjoying it.

The wife isn't enjoying a BWS Rorschach ROTT.


----------



## Edgy85

Calidecks said:


> Viva Las Vegas! I don't drink so here was my highlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


In the casino playing video poker while smoking a cigar is one of my life goals!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ren Huggins said:


> Hot cocoa my first Cfed stick thanks to @TexaSmoke! Lots of nuts, cocoa, and creamy cedar.
> If this is a testament to the flavor of profiles of Cfed blends I may need to do some more investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Most of their blends are solid and come at a great price, especially when paying attention to the deals. The hot cocoa is textbook good Maduro and the whipped cream is a classic Connecticut.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Hot Cocoa ~


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Maduro TKO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Damn this is a good stick! Not sure what I expected but definitely hitting on all 4s
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I really like it as well. Some rare flavors.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Decided to have a good one


----------



## Ren Huggins

TexaSmoke said:


> Most of their blends are solid and come at a great price, especially when paying attention to the deals. The hot cocoa is textbook good Maduro and the whipped cream is a classic Connecticut.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'll be checking for them, as I was halfway through I went to the site to check the price and availability but they were out.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Continuing with my recent trend of smoking sticks I can't afford, the Padron 64! Thanks to @kacey










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Madderduro

just got back from the zoo...smoked this along the way...now visiting my friends new puppy...eventful day


----------



## Kidvegas

J21









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## MrCrowley39

Woke this one up from a two year nap! A great draw, almost perfect burn and overall a fantastic Padron 3000.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I tried a cigar Calidecks sent to me last month...I dunno, the thing was a visual disaster...I can see why he gave it away. Worst looking wrapper I've ever seen on a cigar...all veiny with small holes...real loose feeling. I did like the closed foot though. So I cut this thing and of course the stupid wrapper splits up, but then I lit it and OMG!!! The flame just went crazy and at this point I'm starting to get Wile E. Coyote apprehensive as I wait for it to explode! It didn't explode but what an odd experience...check it out...


----------



## MrCrowley39

GunnyJ said:


> I tried a cigar Calidecks sent to me last month...I dunno, the thing was a visual disaster...I can see why he gave it away. Worst looking wrapper I've ever seen on a cigar...all veiny with small holes...real loose feeling. I did like the closed foot though. So I cut this thing and of course the stupid wrapper splits up, but then I lit it and OMG!!! The flame just went crazy and at this point I'm starting to get Wile E. Coyote apprehensive as I wait for it to explode! It didn't explode but what an odd experience...check it out...


That outter leaf is purely for show. I usually keep the leaf and put them in my tupperdores so it looks more like humidor rather than the plastic container it really is.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

No idea how old this Tatuaje is (I'm guessing 10+ years). Closed foot also. Holy butter cream,cedar,aged tobacco :grin2:


----------



## restomod

Hot as hell, sneaking a small one in before it's time to grill dinner.


----------



## Razorhog

Davidoff Maxamar Cigars 15th Anniversary. Very tasty but is it worth $22? Not to me but I'm enjoying it. Vanilla on graham crackers on wet asphalt just after a rain.  Got it from small batch cotm a few months back.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

restomod said:


> Hot as hell, sneaking a small one in before it's time to grill dinner.


I've only had one of those, but I REALLY liked it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

GunnyJ said:


> I tried a cigar Calidecks sent to me last month...I dunno, the thing was a visual disaster...I can see why he gave it away. Worst looking wrapper I've ever seen on a cigar...all veiny with small holes...real loose feeling. I did like the closed foot though. So I cut this thing and of course the stupid wrapper splits up, but then I lit it and OMG!!! The flame just went crazy and at this point I'm starting to get Wile E. Coyote apprehensive as I wait for it to explode! It didn't explode but what an odd experience...check it out...


Someone else here (not naming names) did the same thing. Lit up the cigar with the outer leaf cover still on it. I think it's an awesome idea that they wrap those in an actual leaf instead of cello. I actually used a corojo leaf from one of those and wrapped another cigar with it :grin2:


----------



## kacey

Gumby-cr said:


> Someone else here (not naming names) did the same thing. Lit up the cigar with the outer leaf cover still on it. I think it's an awesome idea that they wrap those in an actual leaf instead of cello. I actually used a corojo leaf from one of those and wrapped another cigar with it :grin2:


That would be me. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Actually, I couldn't resist the joking around  ...removing that outer wrapper revealed the beauty below. Enjoying a Padron 3000 Maduro now...


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Trouble Maker from Nomad. Came out a few months ago. Only 275 made so ya they are long gone sold out unfortunately.


Dang always a day late and a dollar short! Lol


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Westside Threat

2017 Hit & Run paired with arguably the best alcohol not named rum to pair with cigars










Sent from the Westside


----------



## zcziggy

Mystery cigar (for me), oh so good. Thanks to @kacey


----------



## Hickorynut

Somebody gotta clean this up....what...am I talking to myself?

JNV Habano on janitor duty.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod

This one has a white toothy looking wrapper, could be Connecticut or Brazilian not really sure how they got it so white, bleach maybe? Sure does burn fast with a hint of whispy smoke even with both ends closed. Will be holding judgement for the next one.


----------



## Tulse

kacey said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kacey special light.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of it?
> I find them to be good yard gars.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Anything that doesn't make me spin. And that one was good. Perfectly enjoyable. Thanks!


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> 2017 Hit & Run paired with arguably the best alcohol not named rum to pair with cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Thank you Skye! I've never seen anyone pair with Shiraz, but often wondered, now I'll take the chance....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Local house blend. I forgot how great this one in particular is. I need to go get several more.


----------



## greasemonger

restomod said:


> This one has a white toothy looking wrapper, could be Connecticut or Brazilian not really sure how they got it so white, bleach maybe? Sure does burn fast with a hint of whispy smoke even with both ends closed. Will be holding judgement for the next one.


Its plume


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Local house blend. I forgot how great this one in particular is. I need to go get several more.


Habano?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Habano?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Chocolately like a maduro. From chateau in John's Creek.


----------



## restomod

greasemonger said:


> Its plume


Another possibility, but then I realized it could be mold so I kept at it and smoked through it. Heat kills the spores no?


----------



## Rabidawise

Spent the day at the FedEx St Jude Tournament overlooking the 18th hole. Got to Watch Brooks and Rory for their final round. Home now, enjoying this awesome BB19 from @Dran!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Running out of old school EZ


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Running out of old school EZ


See, now if EZ was putting out sticks like that still, I'd probably climb on the train..


----------



## kacey

Roma Neanderthal









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

zcziggy said:


> Mystery cigar (for me), oh so good. Thanks to @kacey


Like I said when you asked me I can't ID without a picture.
CFED Color project Grey Goo

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

This weekends smokes


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Didn't wanna smoke anything too fancy since it was my last day of work, and the crew "had" to send me off in fashion. A swisher probably would have been just as effective.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

A couple from yesterday at the Bacon and Brew fest. Ended up with 3 free sticks from the cigar factory.


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2, courtesy of @BKurt. Where ya been bro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Damage of the day


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Aged Padron smackdown sent from @Humphreys Ghost!

Freaking amazing... 40th sticks are always good, but a long nap has turned this thing into a monster. Thank you, Mark!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

From yesterday evening. Bespoke Super Belicoso from my 4/19 SBCOTM. Draw was a bit freer then I liked but had a perfect burn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Project









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Back From The Dead! One of my favorite boutique releases this year :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

this stick was DYNOMITE!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Brisk walk checking about a half mile of fence....I even got a niccup! 

CH La Imperiosa and IBCC Thor









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> See, now if EZ was putting out sticks like that still, I'd probably climb on the train..


They've put out some really good stuff recently, but the Rojas blends were classics.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Aged Padron smackdown sent from @Humphreys Ghost!
> 
> Freaking amazing... 40th sticks are always good, but a long nap has turned this thing into a monster. Thank you, Mark!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Always fun to share an aged Padron with a Padron Man.


----------



## mpomario

RP Royale courtesy of @Olecharlie this morning with coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Great pairing. Black lager! Even the name is appealing.
Going to buy a box of roma craft on my next wage... Any recommendations? Nothing too full on and some dessert type flavours if possible...









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Shortly Villager Maduro from the motel to the beach.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CLE Prieto
Good but not very memorable.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## PTAaron

Great combo Saturday evening after a day of scuba diving with my neighbor.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just finished cutting the grass. It's better to be stung by one of these than bees. Viaje Zombie Antidote :grin2:


----------



## kacey

MB3 from I believe @Sine_Qua_Non









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Star Crossed toro. A pretty good smoke.


----------



## LeatherNeck

A 3 year old Matilde Serena. This shade wrapper does not....I say again....does not like to be stoked. Nice and easy wins the non-race on this one. I'm a power smoker (of sorts) and this cigar is way outta my realm for being finesse. That said, it's damn guuuuud if you slow down and let it do its cat like thing....ya know, lazy and not rushed...just like a cat. The cigar is absolutely beautiful, the construction is spot on, and the band is icing on the cake.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## disco_potato

Mi Querida short and fat.
Overwhelming initial sweetness on every puff. Sits heavy on the chest in the last 3rd.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Limitada thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Matt_21

2007 Don Carlos Anniversaro.
With my first pour of Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nacatamale


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> Crux Limitada thanks to @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Hope you enjoyed it sir :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

DPG Original Blue tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Going all fancy tonight


----------



## Ren Huggins

Almost too late for the pic.
Oliva Serie V 2nd tasting like a first!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

5x54. Picked it up at the B&M the other day. Not near as nicotinic as I was told, but very tasty. I'm not much of a taster, but I noticed chocolate and a hint of pecan once or twice. Hint of sweetness on the lips.


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Mi Querida short and fat.
> Overwhelming initial sweetness on every puff. Sits heavy on the chest in the last 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


I love those things, I could smoke 2 at once in the morning with ice water if I wanted to spend that much in one sitting.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

Amazing stick. If I save my lounge bonus bucks up again, I may get another in the future.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flaco_ said:


> 5x54. Picked it up at the B&M the other day. Not near as nicotinic as I was told, but very tasty. I'm not much of a taster, but I noticed chocolate and a hint of pecan once or twice. Hint of sweetness on the lips.


Morphine is where the strength is. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Corona while sitting in the back of the truck outside our motel room. Warm evening here in OC, and hot day on the beach.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Papa Joe


----------



## msmith1986

WNYTony said:


> Papa Joe


Off to Google I go....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

Tatuesday


----------



## Flaco_

msmith1986 said:


> *Morphine* is where the strength is.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Made by the same company that makes Lawless? If so then I can guess what happened at the B&M. My memory is frequently fuzzy, but if they had the Morphine it was half-again more costly than Lawless (I sorta remember). Not very difficult to figure out what I did in that case. 

ETA: but I'll go back & see if they have Morphine. If so, I'll just go ahead and buck up.


----------



## msmith1986

Flaco_ said:


> Thanks!
> Made by the same company that makes Lawless? If so then I can guess what happened at the B&M. My memory is frequently fuzzy, but if they had the Morphine it was half-again more costly than Lawless (I sorta remember). Not very difficult to figure out what I did in that case.
> 
> ETA: but I'll go back & see if they have Morphine. If so, I'll just go ahead and buck up.


My favorites from BLTC are Morphine, Deliverance Nocturne, and Bishops Blend, but I like pretty much everything they make.
As far as price I have no idea. We don't have cigar tax in PA, so all their stuff is anywhere from $7 to $12 at local shops. For example, Bishop's Blend is $11, Morphine is $10, and BWS NBK is $8 at my favorite local shop in Lancaster.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

@msmith-
Thank you very much, sir. 
And my knowledge takes a giant leap further beyond dog rockets.


----------



## mpomario

FunkBass55 said:


> Amazing stick. If I save my lounge bonus bucks up again, I may get another in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that a $100 cigar?

An AR Quattro en Expressivo this morning from @ kacey. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flaco_ said:


> @msmith-
> Thank you very much, sir.
> And my knowledge takes a giant leap further beyond dog rockets.


There's definitely 2 or 3 more levels of smokes between dog rockets and BLTC, lol. Also, check out my thread Thrifty Thursday for good smokes $5 and under. 
There is arguably more good smokes out there now than there was during the boom in the 90's. So many awesome boutique brands storming all the big conglomerate's shoddy overpriced cigar business. Think about it, for the same price would you buy a RyJ or Monte, or BLTC, CH, Fable, Caldwell, RC, or Matilde? Exactly, mainstream is boring 95% of the time.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Smokin dirt and drinkin mud for breakfast. Bellas Artes Maduro and strong black coffee. I love it!


----------



## disco_potato

LAT38 courtesy of señor @Olecharlie
Thanks bud. It was guuud!









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## huffer33

Lunch smoke at work









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## jmt8706

Today a Cornelius & Anthony Liga V 2nd. It has rested/ aged for 1 month. Delicious.


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## Gumby-cr

About to fire up this MiQuerida here. I know it happens sometimes but I don't see how this passed inspection. Never seen a wrapper this bad before on any Dunbarton stick. Hopefully it doesn't effect the burn too much. Here goes :grin2: Update--Surprisingly it gave me no issues thankfully.


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> About to fire up this MiQuerida here. I know it happens sometimes but I don't see how this passed inspection. Never seen a wrapper this bad before on any Dunbarton stick. Hopefully it doesn't effect the burn too much. Here goes :grin2:


Yeah that looks like some of the cheapos I smoke. For the price, they definitely shouldn't look like that, but always awesome smokes though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tat Avion from @ForMud, thanks bro.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Cheap and cheerful Oliva G Cameroon (4.5x50) with 6 months on it. Running low on these, but will probably try the maduro version. Not feeling the cameroon lately.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Alec Bradley Magic Toast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love seeing more of these. I know some don't like the extreme box press but, the blend is spectacular!!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## restomod




----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Fausto. Becoming one of my favorite Tatuaje.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TX Cigar said:


> Alec Bradley Magic Toast


And what did you think? I like them!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@haegejc - very good smoke. Have had a few Alec Bradley's before but 1st time with Magic Toast.


----------



## Hickorynut

Having one of those days....
Got up this morning,
Chose this Cigar,
Got distracted,
Looked up and its 7pm.....
DPGCC and Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

My father le bijou 1922....nice little rocket


----------



## SilkyJ

Quick Draw Conni
I'd actually liked the last few connie's I've tried but I knew it wouldn't last. This is the first Southern Draw I haven't really liked.


----------



## YingKo

I'm still trying to figure out what I like.

I'll add this to the good list.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> My father le bijou 1922....nice little rocket


I love that cigar in that little petite robusto. I ran through a whole box! Great smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

disco_potato said:


> LAT38 courtesy of señor @Olecharlie
> Thanks bud. It was guuud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Glad you liked it.

I keep different Lanceros now in my rotation. The Morphine is a good one!


----------



## Scotchpig

I think this was my first No 9.


----------



## zcziggy

@Deuce Da Masta.. . Le bijou, Oliva Monticello... Keep talking man :grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3 Torpedo.


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Cheap and cheerful Oliva G Cameroon (4.5x50) with 6 months on it. Running low on these, but will probably try the maduro version. Not feeling the cameroon lately.


I found the Cameroon to be good, but only on occasion for me. The G Maduro I could smoke one after the other all day though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Michael for tattoosday with a victory sour monkey tripel. Just after a rain with fresh cut grass.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## PanzaVerde

It's Tuesday and beer time according to my watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

msmith1986 said:


> I found the Cameroon to be good, but only on occasion for me. The G Maduro I could smoke one after the other all day though.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I was surprised that I wasn't really into it today as I've been fairly pro-Cameroon in the past. Tastes change though I suppose!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

zcziggy said:


> @*Deuce Da Masta*.. . Le bijou, Oliva Monticello... Keep talking man :grin2:


Oh stop it :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> Good to hear. I was surprised that I wasn't really into it today as I've been fairly pro-Cameroon in the past.  Tastes change though I suppose!


Fuente Cameroon is a different story though, some of their stuff is like no other.
But back on topic, my favorite G Maduro is that 4.5x50, it's all around the perfect size and flavor smoke you can get.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Norteno.


----------



## jmt8706

Just called it quits on this one. Two hours in and I still had about 2 inches left. Photo was taken near the finish of the first third. Not a bad stick, just a slow smoker.


----------



## S&W

Can't go wrong with an Illusione Rothschild. Just a good, solid, consistent smoke and one of my favorites.


----------



## greasemonger

Tasty little TKID with a Legal Remedy Cinnamon Bun Stout. Perfect cap for a 15hr day.


----------



## SilkyJ

Much better


----------



## g1k

I need to get caught up on some photos:
courtesy of @kacey from the noob trade. I was celebrating the last ride on the old boat.










A chief cool arrow from a box split with @Pius X as I got ready to pick up the new boat









and an Oliva G to celebrate getting the new boat home in one piece
[









And an Oliva V to celebrate the first night on the boat









Ryan


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

It's dark and I'm to lazy to take a pic.....


My first ever cloud hopper. Pretty solid smoke


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Matt_21

These are getting there. Almost their time to shine.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

In memory of our brother, Tyson... You fought the good fight, and will be remembered.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> In memory of our brother, Tyson... You fought the good fight, and will be remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Man I love that ashtray. And you take a helluva good pic man.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> Man I love that ashtray. And you take a helluva good pic man.


Just some tipsy iphoneography, haha. The ashtray is badass though, I'm glad I finally picked one up.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Ave Maria Divinia corona in the parking lot of our motel. Checking out in the morning, then to the beach for a few hours, then 4 hrs home in the evening, and back to reality Thurs.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Cossie

Razorhog said:


> I really enjoy these. New World Puro Especial in toro.
> Perfect draw and burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


The New World is one of my go to's. Gotta try this one

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Peapaw said:


> No pics but the wife had a Las Calaveras '19 and I had The Tabernacle at the Casa De Montecristo. We really enjoyed smoking there, afterwards we went around the corner to Rudy's Jazz Room.


That's a great place. If you're ever in Nashville again, PM me. I'm one of Ol' Charlie's orphans! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

La Aurora 1985 Maduro. Lots of flavor in this smoke. Customary coffee and chocolate. But lots of clove, cinnamon and pepper notes. You get a lot for the price and a long burn time.

Be careful, its strong enough to make you spit nails. At least for me it did









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O weir Costa Rican,


----------



## greasemonger

Miami


----------



## Peapaw

Cossie said:


> That's a great place. If you're ever in Nashville again, PM me. I'm one of Ol' Charlie's orphans!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Will do..

I decided to smoke a Saint Francis today, a Smoker's Abbey house blend.


----------



## Olecharlie

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=254500&stc=1&d=1564577298


----------



## Edgy85

Lord. This one was very very tasty! Had to adandon the last 3rd to go do something urgent... Not cool.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

One great smoke. Too bad these have disappeared off of holt's sales. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting ahead of the game today after yesterdays misplaced priorities....and bonus! Sweet southern rain so I can just enjoy the Diesel and Southern Texas Pecan coffee.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ScottyB

Last night fishing - north wind, cold, no fish, left early. The ONLY good thing was this awesome MB3 courtesy of @zcziggy - man I love these!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Tat pudgy face with @mambo5


----------



## disco_potato

Killer Bee Lonsdale courtesy of @mrolland5500. I miss that guy. #hellyeah

Sweet cocoa, and a very thick, creamy smoke. Almost a whipped butter feel on the ol palate. Pretty sure it's one of those fancy European whipped butters.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> View attachment 254522


Right on! Don't see those that often on the forum, good stuff right there.


----------



## Rondo

Ugly Xmas Sweater from '16


----------



## FunkBass55

mpomario said:


> Isn't that a $100 cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, $113. Honestly it actually was an amazing smoke. Since i frequent my B&M almost daily, I had been building my rewards points up a while. Once it got to $95, I figured I could kick out that last 20 LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Fat Bottom Betty and a coffee. Puts off alot of smoke, which I kinda like.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

UC from @ForMud on the way home from the beach. On RT 1 north almost to 95. Then we'll see how traffic is around Baltimore.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Factory smoke Maduro. The one I just got from @Gumby-cr. It passed the mower test with flying colors. It's smoking quite well. Dang thing puts out a ton of smoke. Defiantly going to get more of these.


----------



## zcziggy

Thanks to @ScottyB a new AJ for me, really good


----------



## MRunkle92

Enjoying this nice sweet factory smoke today. It's been awhile since I could actually sit down and enjoy a cigar.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CAO CX2
Simple, sweet, good.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Lighting up this CAO Sessions Toro in a few. Haven't seen a broadleaf wrapper this dark in quite some time.
Sweet dark tobacco with a little cedar thrown in. Glad I picked up a fiver.


----------



## csk415

Gumby-cr said:


> Lighting up this CAO Sessions Toro in a few. Haven't seen a broadleaf wrapper this dark in quite some time.


Looks like a candy bar. Interested in your thoughts about it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> Looks like a candy bar. Interested in your thoughts about it.


Will do. Nice price on it too :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Naughty List


----------



## Razorhog

H Upmann by AJ Fernandez. I can forgive the multiple touch ups because there are some great flavors here. Sweet creamy, brown sugar. Light oakiness and a bit of cedar. Bit of leather but not much. Definitely worth the price!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa Blanca toro. Not bad for a $3 cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## msmith1986

Villager Export while on 95 a while ago. Almost home finally.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CH Las Calaveras 2019. Never had the first few releases but the ones I have had are worth the price of admission !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

C-4.


----------



## southpaw13

Edge Habano tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortest day of the month, but the longest work day.....fittin this Sam Leccia in with some Kona before the final push. At 9 mos these are a flavor bomb!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

My first JDN Antanõ and I have now asked myself why haven't I pulled the trigger on a fiver yet? Thanks @Dran the man, you sneaky fella!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Ren Huggins said:


> My first JDN Antanõ and I have now asked myself why haven't I pulled the trigger on a fiver yet? Thanks @Dran the man, you sneaky fella!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Those are a good solid smoke, and they should be since they are run by the Nicaraguan Govt. Bonus, they also make Saka's DTT smokes too.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Flaco_

Ren Huggins said:


> My first JDN Antanõ and I have now asked myself why haven't I pulled the trigger on a fiver yet? Thanks @*Dran* the man, you sneaky fella!


Man, I like those - a lot. Good on @Dran for sending it! I've been thinking about a box or at least a couple fivers.


----------



## Flaco_

Casa Turrent Serie 1901, 5x48 or so. Had a slight sweet-spice undertone, almost floral at times, beneath a fairly heavy straightforward tobacco taste with a bit of bitterness. Bitterness isn't always bad--I didn't mind it, though I wonder if age would smooth that out. Slightly sweet aftertaste.


----------



## GOT14U

Getting fishing gear ready, enjoying a LC1746 god I love these









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

Some old tobacco tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Flaco_ said:


> Casa Turrent Serie 1901, 5x48 or so. Had a slight sweet-spice undertone, almost floral at times, beneath a fairly heavy straightforward tobacco taste with a bit of bitterness. Bitterness isn't always bad--I didn't mind it, though I wonder if age would smooth that out. Slightly sweet aftertaste.


With some rest those are gonna be good

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Cfed hot cocoa


----------



## mpomario

FunkBass55 said:


> Yep, $113. Honestly it actually was an amazing smoke. Since i frequent my B&M almost daily, I had been building my rewards points up a while. Once it got to $95, I figured I could kick out that last 20 LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Salomon I won in a contest a couple years ago. I am still afraid to smoke it. Good use of points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Good night fishing.


----------



## csk415

My goodness these are good smokes.


----------



## Westside Threat

My first time with this smoke, I think










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Ren Huggins

msmith1986 said:


> Those are a good solid smoke, and they should be since they are run by the Nicaraguan Govt. Bonus, they also make Saka's DTT smokes too.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


They sure are! And I just got a small JDN sampler with a couple of his cigars so I can finally see what the fuss is about.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Still fishing.


----------



## mpomario

Good smoke but this one had a tight draw. PD fixes that. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

Always blows me away how good this cigar is. Absolute perfection in my opinion.
Hope everyone is well.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke...


----------



## Peapaw

I mentioned that I had decided on my 50th birthday smoke a few months ago and as is typical around here I was bombed from 3 directions, enough so that I can smoke one a day from the 3 bombs during the month of my birthday which starts today.

Starring with this BLTC Deliverance from @Gumby-cr thanks again.


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> I mentioned that I had decided on my 50th birthday smoke a few months ago and as is typical around here I was bombed from 3 directions, enough so that I can smoke one a day from the 3 bombs during the month of my birthday which starts today.
> 
> Starring with this BLTC Deliverance from @Gumby-cr thanks again.


I still have one of those 2018's left, great smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Westside Threat said:


> My first time with this smoke, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


DPG Original Blue is still one of my favorite evening smokes!!


----------



## Hickorynut

That feeling you get when you find a 2 year old Flathead 660 courtesy of @Ewood.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> My first JDN Antanõ and I have now asked myself why haven't I pulled the trigger on a fiver yet? Thanks @Dran the man, you sneaky fella!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Get a fiver of the gran reserva also....thank me later....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Get a fiver of the gran reserva also....thank me later....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Will do!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

A. Flores is being an ash hole today.













#thriftythursday


----------



## disco_potato

Zuluzulu and an AB Tempus Natural. First AB in a while and while sweet throughout, not much else going on behind the sweetness. Strong cedar at the start and that's about it.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione Epernay Le Grande. 

Fantastic cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

Mb3


----------



## zcziggy

Undercrown from 2017 (gotta gemme more of these) , Thanks to @JohnUSA part of his noob welcoming


----------



## Razorhog

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. This thing has so many flavors it's hard to pick them out. I get a sweet fruity flavor a bit of spice on the retro Hale and some floral notes.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Think this is a first for me. Good so far.


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 254544


I had one of those not long ago. Not bad at all

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TX Cigar said:


> Think this is a first for me. Good so far.


Curivari makes some great smokes. Reserva Limitada Cafe series is a favorite of mine.

Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Cossie

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sent from the fetal position


Thats a good one

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks Disco- I'll have to try that one also.


----------



## jmt8706

This morning had a Cusano Maduro. Not too bad, will make a nice everyday smoke. Tonight had the Insidious Maduro. It has a sweet cap that lasted about 15 minutes, but didn't take over the taste, nice easy draw, tons of smoke output, very tasty.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva Connecticut.


----------



## Olecharlie

Evening wind down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally, the day has arrived. Three months of rest is what I promised myself before I would try one, and it was worth every moment of anticipation. 2019 RoMa Craft lonsdale; a truly epic cigar...




























Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally, the day has arrived. Three months of rest is what I promised myself before I would try one, and it was worth every moment of anticipation. 2019 RoMa Craft lonsdale; a truly epic cigar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Really hoping for a review, did you or are you going to review?


----------



## haegejc

My first Diesel Whiskey Row PX Sherry Cask! Not what I was expecting but very good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw13

I'm on a streak! Two days in a row I get to light up. T52 tonight I got from @Bigjohn. Realizing I really prefer the smaller sticks over the larger ring gauges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Really hoping for a review, did you or are you going to review?


The next one, and I will. This one... well this one I just wanted to enjoy without thinking about it.

I'll say this, though; it's pure RoMa heaven.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Completely understand that and a good idea.

Thanks again for including many of us in the purchase. I’m certainly getting tempted.


----------



## SilkyJ

SD 300 Manos


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Completely understand that and a good idea.
> 
> Thanks again for including many of us in the purchase. I'm certainly getting tempted.


They are good and ready at this point, without a doubt. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

A 4.5x60 AJ nub, lol. These are always good. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

CH Juarez









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

An earlier post of mine got me to pull an Alec Bradley black market out of the stash.


----------



## greasemonger

G maduro


----------



## Flaco_

Enclave Broadleaf, with Easter egg.


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> The next one, and I will. This one... well this one I just wanted to enjoy without thinking about it.
> 
> I'll say this, though; it's pure RoMa heaven.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I've never seen a Roma Craft cigar like that, what is it?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> I've never seen a Roma Craft cigar like that, what is it?


That would be their extremely limited, but still reasonably priced annual Craft release. This year's was a 6 1/2 x 44 lonsdale with the blend based on the standard CroMagnon blend, but with multiple intricate wrapper flourishes of different varieties. I picked up three boxes from the local store they were released to and did a multi-box split with a good number of the members here back this spring.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/halfwh...nounces-craft-2019-witchcraft-2019/286082/amp

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Westside Threat

Dapper La Madrina Maduro with Booker's










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Cossie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Finally, the day has arrived. Three months of rest is what I promised myself before I would try one, and it was worth every moment of anticipation. 2019 RoMa Craft lonsdale; a truly epic cigar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Glad to see it when someone enjoys a cigar so much. So....did Q from James Bond make that ashtray for you?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro. Classic maduro flavor.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Friday to everybody!! Coffee and RC Intemperance!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Brazilia and Sumatra,


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Cossie said:


> Glad to see it when someone enjoys a cigar so much. So....did Q from James Bond make that ashtray for you?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, that's Double-O restricted information... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Edgy85

Illusione Epernay.
So bloody tasty. 
The rest of this box isn't going to last long.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

FEC while watering this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Digging through the humidor and found this 2012 quesada Oktober fest.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Is the sky falling? Nope. Just enjoying another Connie wrapped cigar :surprise: Sobremesa Brulee Toro.


----------



## Natefiet

Gumby-cr said:


> Is the sky falling? Nope. Just enjoying another Connie wrapped cigar :surprise: Sobremesa Brulee Toro.


Steve Saka was just on the Cigar Authority podcast talking about this stick....it sounds interesting.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain and Coffee.....better than Ron Mexicos and toffee!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Steve Saka was just on the Cigar Authority podcast talking about this stick....it sounds interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I fall into the full/full category when it comes to cigars. I find the Brulee to be full of flavor though with enough strength to satisfy me. Most of what Saka makes hits my wheelhouse :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

Double robusto.


----------



## Matt_21

Yard work day.


----------



## Edgy85

Blind man's bluff conn. Had like 5 of these now out of a box of 20 and they aren't great. I got the box half price for 100 dollars... I'd be pretty pissed if I paid the full price of 10 dollars a cigar for these. Wonder how the original compares. 
Yes that is a pile of husky in the background.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Gumby-cr said:


> Is the sky falling? Nope. Just enjoying another Connie wrapped cigar :surprise: Sobremesa Brulee Toro.


Awww man you got any left to trade 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Gran Reserva Belicoso. At my local B&M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

nub dub and man that plasencia alma del fuego was outstanding...that'll be the next box and I don't even like lanceros


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

5 Vegas Limitada 2016.
Thanks @LeatherNeck I remember getting this from you in my first bomb.


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. From @Ewood. Papas Fritas. Total smoke bomb.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Love Potion


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Space Cadet thanks to @Westside Threat. Thanks again brother :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Black Honey


----------



## Edgy85

Round 3 for today. Lovely mild calm night here in Scotland so I thought I'd treat myself to a couple of whiskies and a cigar while the docks in the far distance hum and whirr in the background.
Padron 2000 for a cigar at this price nothing really beats it in my eyes. The construction is always flawless.
Hope everyone is having a good one.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

A Mistress Between the Lines.
I tried to beat that ash down with a stick. It wouldn't budge.
























Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## zcziggy

Fallen angel, lots of raín today but surprisingly not really humid.


----------



## BobP

While letting the chickens mow the side lawn, I thought this was appropriate, chicken and waffle maduro.


----------



## Hickorynut

Grab-a-gar pick just to get outside for a bit...might be me...but I detect some floral in this?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

My first LA Palina Black with Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr., would be better paired with sipping rum or Eagle Rare. The cigar is Nice, thanks to my bud @Cossie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Tgif


----------



## Razorhog

Mi Querida, deliciousness ROTT.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TCstr8 said:


> CH Juarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


How is it?? Heard good things about it.


----------



## csk415

Damn good stick @Humphrey's Ghost. Now I need more.


----------



## ScottyB

Long day at work, decided to unwind with a nice Connie and the radio. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke, many thanks brother, this is a fine smoke!


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Madderduro said:


> nub dub and man that plasencia alma del fuego was outstanding...that'll be the next box and I don't even like lanceros
> View attachment 254710
> View attachment 254712


Damn, you smoked one before me? Ugh... I'm trying to resist the temptation...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Damn good stick @humphrey's ghost. Now I need more.


One of the year's best, and right in your backyard.


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> One of the year's best, and right in your backyard.


Lake worth cigars right?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> Lake worth cigars right?


Yes Sir
Great guys. Expensive shipping but fast and well-packed.
https://lakeworthcigars.net/


----------



## Cossie

Olecharlie said:


> My first LA Palina Black with Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr., would be better paired with sipping rum or Eagle Rare. The cigar is Nice, thanks to my bud @Cossie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy my friend. Its got that little ligero "pop"

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First Roma Craft Cromagnon. Recommended at Cigars International in Plano.


----------



## Travoline

RP Sun Grown Maduro courtesy of @Shaver702 in the Newbie Sampler Trade a year or so ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

csk415 said:


> How is it?? Heard good things about it.


I enjoyed the hell out of it. Shoot me your address.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Edgy85 said:


> Illusione Epernay.
> So bloody tasty.
> The rest of this box isn't going to last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


You've been burning through those. I have a few squirreled away somewhere


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> EZ Space Cadet thanks to @Westside Threat. Thanks again brother :grin2:


First EZs I ever bought I think. Enjoy!


----------



## Westside Threat

Nomad Sabotage. Really good so far but I'd put it in the medium camp. Turbinado sugar and angel food cake with a hint of white pepper. Doesn't suck










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ren Huggins

My first papas fritas and my first Liga anything, if these are the leftovers I can't imagine how tasty the regular LP sticks are! 
And I thought you guys were kiddin about it smoking like a chimney...
















Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Meal prep with some evening shade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Been many years since I've had a Cain SL.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Matt_21 said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada 2016.
> Thanks @LeatherNeck I remember getting this from you in my first bomb.


Wow, that's been a while! Did time improve it any?


----------



## Shaver702

Travoline said:


> RP Sun Grown Maduro courtesy of @Shaver702 in the Newbie Sampler Trade a year or so ago.
> 
> Enjoy bud. Haven't had one of those in a while. I think I'm going to have one now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Westside Threat said:


> You've been burning through those. I have a few squirreled away somewhere


I know man. I can't get enough of them. Just bought another box of them in the L'Alpiniste size - torpedo.
185 dollars... Can't go wrong brother.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Champagne Noir "Tubo". Also first time with an Anchor Steam beer. Good stuff.

The Champagne Noir is an amazing smoke. Plus, I like saying "Tubo!!"










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

ScottyB said:


> Long day at work, decided to unwind with a nice Connie and the radio. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke, many thanks brother, this is a fine smoke!


I smoked the maduro version of this tonight...always amazing

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

TCstr8 said:


> I enjoyed the hell out of it. Shoot me your address.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thats good to hear. I was wondering since the write ups call it a "value-conscious alternative" line to the Jericho Hill. Yours was the first one I've seen posted.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta and a mug of Bulletproof! 
Thanks Bear!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 3 AF Eye of the shark. Thanks @Gumby-cr


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> Day 3 AF Eye of the shark. Thanks @*Gumby-cr*


Hmm. I just woke up and all but I don't remember sending you that. I do remember sending you a few Anejo Sharks. Maybe my mind is finally going :vs_worry:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Hmm. I just woke up and all but I don't remember sending you that. I do remember sending you a few Anejo Sharks. Maybe my mind is finally going :vs_worry:


And you are correct, just double checked and this one is from @haegejc. My mistake.

Thanks @haegejc


----------



## Peapaw

So @Gumby-cr your mind is still good... for now.


----------



## Matt_21

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, that's been a while! Did time improve it any?


Not really actually. Tight draw, uneven burn and regular connie flavour profile.
But, I go time in the yard with a cigar so, no complaint.


----------



## Natefiet

First Brick House Fumas out of a bundle I got early last week. I must say it didn't suck. Draw was a little tight and I had to touch it up twice but overall it performed pretty well. Especially considering that it's a mixed filler/Cuban sandwich and it is still acclimating to 65% RH.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones on a lazy Saturday :grin2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## kacey

A @Fusion home roll









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Still my number 1.
Suns out and so are the terrible shorts. 
Hope everyone's weekend has been grand so far.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EZ Masquerade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lunatic loco


----------



## mpomario

Still one of my favorite Perdomo's. Champagne Noir en robusto. Last one I had from at least a couple years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

La Amistad toro. Not the most flavorful cigar IMO (maybe age will help), but it delivers a fairly good nicotine kick which seems to help ease peripheral neuropathy pain. I don't have access to studies to prove this, but it works for me. Could merely be justification on my part, tho.


----------



## Cossie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Unfortunately, that's Double-O restricted information... :vs_laugh:


 The "Q" is real!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

kacey said:


> A @*Fusion* home roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hope it treated you well @kacey


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Court Reserve with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## southpaw13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EP Carrillo Encore.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Snitches Get Snitches ~


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari reserva limited. Dang good so far.


----------



## jmt8706

Smoked my last CAO Gold down to the nub. Gunna have to grab more of those.


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Birthday Chief.....
CFED Project7 and jello shots

Ima too old for this and may live to regret it...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Couple from today


----------



## Flaco_

5.5x52 maddie
It seriously needed some rest before smoking. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## blackrabbit

Joya De Nicaragua- Antano Gran Reserva that I had resting 2 years. A most excellent smoke. I could use more of these. If anyone sees a sale on them let me know.


----------



## Matt_21

Cfed jailbait


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to the porch and fire up this $4 CAO LA Traviata Maduro.

Very pleased through the first 3rd!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sun grown. Not a bad stick but I prefer the maddy.


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## haegejc

DPG Original Blue for my night cap!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Many many moons ago, I smoked one of these and at that point it was the best cigar I ever smoked and stayed that way for a little bit. Well after branching out, mostly due to puff, this is not near that high in my book anymore. But it is still a solid rainy evening smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Matt_21 said:


> Not really actually. Tight draw, uneven burn and regular connie flavour profile.
> But, I go time in the yard with a cigar so, no complaint.


Just how I remember them....flat as a 12 year old's...


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH Court Reserve with a cup of Costa Rican,
> 
> View attachment 254814


Last one of those I smoked was stellar. I think I have one more corona resting. Hopefully they keep going and release a 19 too.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Nothing like what y'all are smoking I'm sure but this has the smoothest draw of anything I've tried so far.

In the pool with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut.


----------



## MichiPuff

Been a crazy month at work and home. Haven't had much time to smoke...

Took the boat out today and enjoyed the Padilla. I brought these three as options. Ash didn't hold on very well (not great for boating).

Great day to be on the water and enjoy a smoke!

Also had the CAO last night and it was smooth and had some good flavors. Similar to the Brazilia, with a slightly different flavor profile.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JDN Cinco Decadas.

These are pretty good. Really creamy with an interesting citrus twang to them. Probably sitting between medium and med full. Recommend this cigar.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

A tat serie P to close out this humid evening. Humidity can really be a buzz kill with cigars. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

5x54 Belicoso from @kacey, thanks bro. Started with a V-Cut, would hardly draw, straight cut allowed more draw. Always a great smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mi Querida with Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

An old favorite in a new size to me. Only had these in the smaller RG Churchill size. This is pretty good also. 
Thanks to @Deuce Da Masta.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

464T seems to require more rest than the 460. I still prefer the 460.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 4?

Yeah, day 4 a TDL.. I thought I had plume for a second. It was a speck of silver from the band.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Waking up with this Viaje :horn:


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida! Love these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> Day 4?
> 
> Yeah, day 4 a TDL.. I thought I had plume for a second. It was a speck of silver from the band.


I have noticed metallic looking flakes on those too. Top 10 smoke on my list.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> I have noticed metallic looking flakes on those too. Top 10 smoke on my list.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Honestly, I knew what it was as soon as I saw it, but with talk about plume lately I had to post it like that.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Black Kabel and Southern Texas Pecan coffee from the top floor. Enjoying the light and sound show from God....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ewood

Hickorynut said:


> That feeling you get when you find a 2 year old Flathead 660 courtesy of @Ewood.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Sorry I'm late, hope it smoked good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Signature Selection

Thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Madderduro

two for today


----------



## WABOOM

robusto


----------



## Rondo

Down to my last few Chief Chingonimo and nobody has the price like Holts did. 
C'est la cigar.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wynwood made in miami


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD La Nox with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Flaco_

Enclave toro with my gas-fired coffee roaster's control panel as background.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Mighty, Mighty Connecticut.


----------



## crown

A couple family reserves for my brother and I...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Rose of Sharon and Baby Blue corn whisky


----------



## Cossie

TX Cigar said:


> Round 2.


One of my "go to's"

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Privada Club El Gueguense (The Wise Man). Great stick!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

msmith1986 said:


> I have noticed metallic looking flakes on those too. Top 10 smoke on my list.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The old school Camacho Triple Maduro always had metallic flakes on them too. Damn I miss those.


----------



## Olecharlie

Flor de Cesar courtesy of @Westside Threat I think, lost my pics with address! Gotta get better organized with this lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Flor de Cesar courtesy of @Westside Threat I think, lost my pics with address! Gotta get better organized with this lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me! Never smoked that cigar


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Not me! Never smoked that cigar


Oh well many thanks to the one that sent it!


----------



## mpomario

My current situation at Elite.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Olecharlie said:


> Oh well many thanks to the one that sent it!


Had to be @Humphrey's Ghost!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## TX Cigar

And for round 2. My favorite.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## blackrabbit

Estaban Carreras- Chupito.


----------



## jmt8706

YingKo said:


> Nothing like what y'all are smoking I'm sure but this has the smoothest draw of anything I've tried so far.
> 
> In the pool with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut.


How are those? I have some of the regular RP Connecticut's on the way.


----------



## YingKo

jmt8706 said:


> How are those? I have some of the regular RP Connecticut's on the way.


I enjoyed it. Probably my favorite so far. Easy draw, good burn, and very smooth.


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Casdogli "Daughters of the Wind" while frying fish. Can't say that I enjoyed this one...sad because the 1st third had promise.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Bishops Blend


----------



## Matt_21

HE Miami


----------



## restomod




----------



## greasemonger

Guild


----------



## YingKo

My first Maduro. I like it.


----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> My first Maduro. I like it.


Duly noted. &#128578;


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Alma Fuerte. Outstanding cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Matilde Oscura and Black Honey with my favorite rum
















Sent from the Westside


----------



## tazdvl

Ramon Bueso - Genesis the Project









Drinking a bottomless Diet Coke, because the bartender here is AWESOME! (Yes, I tip him well at the end of the night)

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Ten Plus Two And A Half Red after a whole 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## Kidvegas

Yep









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Ten Plus Two And A Half Red after a whole 3 hours of sleep.


How was it?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> How was it?


Very good. Quite different from any Viaje I've ever smoked and I've smoked my fair share of Viaje over the years.


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Very good. Quite different from any Viaje I've ever smoked and I've smoked my fair share of Viaje over the years.


That's good to hear, I've got 10 resting at home.


----------



## menchacav00

Last nights smoke

IMG_6733 by menchacav00, on Flickr


----------



## mpomario

Really was looking forward to try this Cavatina but it was plugged. Got half way through and pitched it. Picked up a SD 300 Manos. Smoked much better.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sungrown in the sun today
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

Ruh roh... septic problems?


----------



## Peapaw

Day 5 buckeye land from the green one.. seems like I'm on a @Gumby-cr kick from my birthday bundles.

Yesterday's second smoke was a Cain from @Rabidawise, not from a b'day bundle but still good enough to include it this month.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> Day 5 buckeye land from the green one.. seems like I'm on a @Gumby-cr kick from my birthday bundles.
> 
> Yesterday's second smoke was a Cain from @Rabidawise, not from a b'day bundle but still good enough to include it this month.


Nice! Hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Nice! Hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To the nub.


----------



## msmith1986

Flaco_ said:


> Ruh roh... septic problems?


Nope, we're building a 30x40 addition w/full basement. Only 2 of us up here in the orchards about 20 miles north of Gettysburg. Also putting in a new 1,000 gal septic tank. Our 2 other crews are at bigger jobsites.
Punch Elite maduro to run a few errands quick.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

San'Doro Maduro. Not sure if it's on the same level as the Floor de Ynclan but it was damn good with just 2 days rest. 
I'm starting to think 64-65%rh might be a tad low for this climate.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity. With sweet tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Don't know what I expected, but this is really good.


----------



## jmt8706

Cusano Maduro P1


----------



## greasemonger

Viaje Skull and Bones courtesy of @Gumby-cr This thing is a powerhouse.


----------



## Razorhog

H Upmann by AJ. Creamy brown sugar and plenty of pepper. I feel a box purchase coming on...










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Boondocking and some damn good reggae.
These are smoking killer from last year!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Natefiet

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970

Courtesy of @kacey ... thanks man!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Serious coffee and cocoa for #MaduroMonday.....










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones courtesy of @Gumby-cr This thing is a powerhouse.


Whisky Bill sent one of those to me a couple years ago. That's gonna be all up in your taco salad.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Boondocking and some damn good reggae.
> These are smoking killer from last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


The couple I have had are great as well!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MRunkle92

Enjoyed a nice Avanti vanilla and a delicious Parodi short today while some digging was going on. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Making it a Caldwell week I think


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skull & Bones with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## g1k

A nice Oliva this weekend - I really like the box press on these.








Ryan


----------



## ScottyB

Beautiful night for drowning worms.


----------



## greasemonger

Pepperhead and Porters


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke...


----------



## php007

The last two weeks


































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Matt_21

Started this Nicaragua Selection 3000 from 2007 for the drive home. It's great! Thought being so old it may have gone flat but, I'm gonna sit in the garage and nub it.


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista. Only have a few of these left! Going to have to bid on more!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> The couple I have had are great as well!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


"Couple" I would think a man of your status would have a box or 5.... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a great stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tazdvl

Saison by Oliva.








Last night away on this business trip. I get to sleep in my own bed tomorrow.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these things! These are what make you always pay attention to EZ releases!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

php007 said:


> The last two weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, those are the same sticks I use as golfing gars.

Said Barney Fife.


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah, those are the same sticks I use as golfing gars.
> 
> Said Barney Fife.


Now that's funny

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Round 2. Nothing's biting but too nice to go home.


----------



## GOT14U

EZ special 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Oscuro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Feeling like a Nomad tonight... Thank you, @SLOANER!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 with this big one. Very good but tough to keep lit. Is it because ring guage size, or something else?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed Second









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 with Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 255050


A classic, reminds me I need to pick up some more of them. Thanks for the reminder

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gummy Jones

TX Cigar said:


> Round 2 with this big one. Very good but tough to keep lit. Is it because ring guage size, or something else?


my only issues (assuming it was rolled correctly) occur when the humidity is too high

take a little extra time to make sure it is properly lit off the start as well


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, all. 
Read good things about these and figured I'd smoke one and decide if I want more for winter stock.


----------



## Scotchpig

From a polite Canadian @Matt_21. Thanks brother!


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> From a polite Canadian @Matt_21. Thanks brother!


No problem at all. I hope it smokes well.


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* This thing is a powerhouse.


I'm thinking that already had almost a year of rest on it. Just imagine a fresh one :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell Long Live the King. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Aging Room 356ii
Pepper, cream, smoothie.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## jmt8706

RYJ Reserve Maduro.


----------



## msmith1986

90 days acclimating. Good smoke, but 6x60 is a little big for my liking..









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Same as @OneStrangeOne. It's a Texas thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Meh


----------



## greasemonger

Chick magnet


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O and Kona...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

This is decent...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones.










So good I posted it twice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Last time fishing this week.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje The Bride.


----------



## Flaco_

This is a looong burning cigar! I smoked it for an hour and still had a robusto left. Smoked it another 30-40 minutes and finally had to let it go so I could feed the animals before dark.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje Verocu


----------



## csk415




----------



## YingKo

A gentle breeze could get a good draw on this!

The strongest thing I've tried so far.

With some sweet TX Bourbon


----------



## Shaver702

At the river with the pups.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sneaking one in during a busy last few days and then going to watch Hardknocks: Chucky and that group of players has to be entertaining, no?









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## ScottyB

Gorgeous night at the river.


----------



## Peapaw

Day 6 was a AVO from @haegejc it was very humid yesterday, I think I should have waited..

Day 7 is a AF Flor Fina 858. The first couple of puffs I was thinking maybe I should just stick with budget sticks.

It has vastly improved and I'm now thinking I need to get more.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier

CFed Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> My current situation at Elite.
> View attachment 254910
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A downright s#%**y situation for you to be in. I feel for ya my son

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I forgot to add who sent the AF and when I looked I couldn't find that information. 

Related, my record keeping sucks.


----------



## Cossie

GOT14U said:


> Boondocking and some damn good reggae.
> These are smoking killer from last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I love that band

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Abe Flores Cabinet Seleccion Maduro. If you hit this baby slow, she'll love ya back









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

TX Cigar said:


> Round 2 with this big one. Very good but tough to keep lit. Is it because ring guage size, or something else?


Could be the RG. Every cigar I've had in the high 50's or 60 RG tended to burn a little funky. But only had one that I had to put out early.

That said, from what I heard, Carrillo seems to done a very good job with the larger RG's

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

J Fuego with Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Earlier this morning. RC Intemperance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ Rosa De Guadalupe and Guatemalan....ima try and get a couple in before the tin bird ride tomorrow.








@WNYTony I think these are even more stout now with rest. Hubba-Hubba!
Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

AOK thanks to @kacey :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

Don Tomas Lancero courtesy of our favorite cuddly bunny, @kacey
Good breakfast stick. Mild, creamy, nutty.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

These are always really good.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral Oscuro.


----------



## jmt8706

Tried another Don Tomas maduro. This one redeemed itself. Better flavor than the last one, easy to smoke out the garage.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carnavale with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

At smoky joes in Tacoma, WA.


----------



## BobP

Got this off the "rot rack", aka factory seconds, cap was a little screwy, but decent smoke. FWIW, I would recommend them. I think they were around $4.


----------



## SilkyJ

La Hacienda


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Warped Wednesday, people and definitely crazy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 19 Robusto :grin2:


----------



## hawk45

Two of my favorites..









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just got these in today. Had to get right into them.
I don't mind big RG sticks if they smoke well. I Punch this big fella with just a keychain punch (I think 7mm) and it's got a really open draw and smoking like a champ.


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Romatherapy before a butt crack-o-dawn flight....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Well it is Wednesday









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> A little Romatherapy before a butt crack-o-dawn flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I get the vibe that you're already looking forward to the flight home!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> I get the vibe that you're already looking forward to the flight home!


Yes...still hoping teleportation becomes a "thing!"

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

The Warped didn't like this humidity but I don't think My Father cares.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Dran

Well deserved on my part! It's been a busy 2 weeks!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

No clue, never seen one, but Mark sent it so I'm going to smoke it. Need to look it up. It's a good smoke.


----------



## jmt8706

Great way to finish a crazy work week.


----------



## Natefiet

Winding down after two 13 plus hour days at work....courtesy of @kacey looking forward to next two days off!

Alec Bradley Prensado

Yes that my German Shepard Max in the background.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

The last time I smoked one of these around Christmas time, @Hickorynut recommended I put the rest of them down for a nap. Well Hick, they've had another 9 months.

The draw is a little loose for me, but the harsh pepper has mellowed quite a bit, and is allowing other flavors to surface. Definitely better than my first one.

Safe travels, Hick!

Nica Libre Potencia









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Some naughty Nacatamale tonight, courtesy of @ForMud... This baby is quite delish.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## the camaro show

Hickorynut said:


> Having one of those days....
> Got up this morning,
> Chose this Cigar,
> Got distracted,
> Looked up and its 7pm.....
> DPGCC and Kona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


 how was the cuban classic?


----------



## CgarDann

Crown heads la careme Robusto. Followed by one of my favorites. Padron 1964 monarca Maduro


----------



## Ren Huggins

BLTC Deliverance from my MAW thanks to the great @Gumby-cr.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lp bl


----------



## haegejc

Last nights My Father La Gran Oterta. Great cigar. Perfect burn and flavors down to the nub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Lino Africa with some Sumatra,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ren Huggins said:


> BLTC Deliverance from my MAW thanks to the great @*Gumby-cr*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it and the nicotine didn't beat you up too bad :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoyed it and the nicotine didn't beat you up too bad :grin2:


Enjoyed it to the nub! It gave me the meat sweats for sure but not too much vitamin N. I think I might start looking around the full/full profile after that stick. Thanks again my friend.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Getting rid of my dog rockets.....got to make room!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

I do enjoy smoking outside because I can try to maintain that ash for as long as possible. This one made about another 1/4 of an inch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Last night's was so good I'm having one as a morning smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa Craft Intemperance charity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

A legend. A champ. A consistent, go-to stick.
Found 2 of these I'd forgotten about last night while rearranging.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Viaje while watching videos about pipe tobacco :grin2riorities.


----------



## disco_potato

Pretty sure Murcias Especial means Thrifty Thursday in Spanish.










Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Natefiet

Fat Bottom Betty making the rocking world go round for 2nd smoke today. This tasty, smoke bomb came courtesy of @Gumby-cr thanks alot Adam!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff GC with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## YingKo

Down at the Rio Grande today.


----------



## S&W

AJ La Gran Llave Maduro


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Batch 34 Nicaraguan Maduros from Holts! $1.74 each and great deal...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Had this one today. It has taken #1 spot for connies so far. I can't put my finger on it, but it has something the others don't.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ScottyB

Listening to the ball game on the patio.


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton Symmetry Robusto in my porch swing tonight while I watch a thunderstorm come in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

EC Covenant from El Cigar and a Renacer courtesy of @Hickorynut earlier, and a Statement currently


----------



## Ewood

Been sitting on this for awhile. Seems like EZ got their hands on a little Drew Estate magic cz this thing smokes like a chimney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

My Father El Centurion. Makes me glad I'm a creature of habit! Gotta stock up on them again.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Fuente Friday.
Y'all will have to tell me which fuente this is because I don't and I'm to tired to look. My finger nails are dirty because I spent 5 hours on the side of the road working on my truck.

Day whatever this is and thanks whoever sent it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie G with Sumatra


----------



## Olecharlie

Tgif


----------



## ScottyB

Morning Connie and French roast.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> Fuente Friday.
> Y'all will have to tell me which fuente this is because I don't and I'm to tired to look. My finger nails are dirty because I spent 5 hours on the side of the road working on my truck.
> 
> Day whatever this is and thanks whoever sent it.


Looks like a Hemmingway Classic to me. Hope your weekend is better for ya :grin2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

cFed Steampunk










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Natefiet

Undercrown Maduro with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

A few from last night.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

An excellent Caldwell Gibraltar Extra.

As these originally came as Caldwell JVs, I like them better than some of the pricier Caldwell cigars. Not too many left. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SD 300 Hands Maduro after cleaning the front flower beds before it gets to fricken hot here. Suppose to be 100+ today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> SD 300 Hands Maduro after cleaning the front flower beds before it gets to fricken hot here. Suppose to be 100+ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in stock at Cfed.


----------



## YingKo

Vaca day on the border. Drinking a salty dog and enjoying a smoke.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## disco_potato

Midnight Express
Best of the week. Woody, nutty, creamy.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Neanderthal H-Town Exclusive. So glad I managed get in on a box split with @Sine_Qua_Non arranged by @SLOANER. Thanks !!! These are great!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> RoMa Craft Neanderthal H-Town Exclusive. So glad I managed get in on a box split with @Sine_Qua_Non arranged by @SLOANER. Thanks !!! These are great!!!


Oooooh yes, definitely worth the price of admission and effort in getting ahold of them!


----------



## php007

Wednesday and Thursday


























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

This is a good stick.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Feeling like a Nomad tonight... Thank you, @SLOANER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Lil late.... But hope you enjoyed Nate!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Mr. Ferguson came by for a visit and I put him to work.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## Razorhog

So good!










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Lil late.... But hope you enjoyed Nate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh I did! My first Nomad, and it was memorable. Thank you!


----------



## zcziggy

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monty White.


----------



## BobP

No bueno. I know I have had these before, maybe I am coming down with a summertime head cold. Had to toss it in the manure pile.


----------



## haegejc

Flor de Cesar. Delish!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Delightful little Roma Craft Cromag


----------



## Olecharlie

AF Anejo and my last pour of gifted Macallan Rare Cask!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

I have been trying stronger sticks but I think this one is too much for me.


----------



## csk415

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ...


How was that one? Enjoying this one you sent. Damn good stick.









@Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

csk415 said:


> How was that one? Enjoying this one you sent. Damn good stick.
> 
> @Humphrey's Ghost


It wasn't bad Chris, but it doesn't compare to that.


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> How was that one? Enjoying this one you sent. Damn good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Humphrey's Ghost


One of the best cigars to date IMO. Hats off to Noel Rojas!


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Machine Gun Reloaded. Not bad but doesn't compare to the original...which isn't fair considering it might be my favorite cigar ever.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## S&W

Daddy Mac and.... TGIF


----------



## S&W

csk415 said:


> How was that one? Enjoying this one you sent. Damn good stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Humphrey's Ghost


You guys haven't steered me wrong yet. I'm going to look into those.


----------



## Travoline

A CFed something or another. Teaches me to just write CFed on a homemade band...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Father's Friday for me and lady Huggins, she picked my Le Bijou petite I had at the top of the humi while I had the well aged DPG Blue from @TexaSmoke... Had a good laugh as my father put her on her ash tonight!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Still one of the best I have smoked!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise

Channeling my inner @WNYTony tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @Westside Threat


----------



## Westside Threat

#2










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gummy Jones

With some buddies


----------



## Gummy Jones

Actually don't think I've had this vitola


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Pepin and Sumatra,


----------



## Edgy85

Working non stop recently. First cigar in a week. I tell you what there's something ultra satisfying about counting down days to have a cigar and finally sitting down and lighting it up. Amazing. One of life's ultimate luxuries and treats. 
Hope everyone's weekend is going well so far!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD Ligero before Saturday chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Also before Saturday's chore and game night prep. A great Sabor de Estelí from Noel Rojas. Very well rested and very good. Sad to see these go away as I believe they are now discontinued. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Morning smoke is an Archetype Dreamstate. Mild flavor and light strength.


----------



## S&W

Today's Tongue Twister:
A perfect perfecto ash as butterflies flutter by.


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't smoked a MOW in a couple years, enjoying this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 10 a AF Queen B from @haegejc 
An excellent smoke. Of course I don't have to tell y'all that.

The wife had a RyJ by AJF.


----------



## Madderduro

smoked this 2 hours ago and don't even remember anything about it....that's the kinda day this has been....busy weekends suck


----------



## huffer33

Finished the windows...








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

GOT14U said:


> Still one of the best I have smoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What is it?

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## MattT

Couple of shorties today. Curivari Reserva Limitada and a Norteno Coronita. Both great smokes if you're limited on time. Gotta get me some of the Norteno's bigger brothers though...














Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Room 101 with a bloody Mary.


----------



## TCstr8

Undercrown Box Press









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Guuud!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo

OneStrangeOne said:


> Aladino


Nathan, is the "A" for Aldino, or is it an A size cigar?
If it's the latter, see you in a few hours. 
I've enjoyed the few A's I've smoked. (Padrón and LP9)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Nathan, is the "A" for Aldino, or is it an A size cigar?
> If it's the latter, see you in a few hours.
> I've enjoyed the few A's I've smoked. (Padrón and LP9)


The A is for Aladino, it's just a baby cigar! robo. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Starting to like cigars with a little kick


----------



## TX Cigar

The Tabernacle.


----------



## Hickorynut

I am in the right place.....there are plenty of cigars here.....ahhhhh

16 original EZ exes









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

huffer33 said:


> What is it?
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


House cigar from Lake Worth Cigars in Texas rolled by Noel Rojas....so worth the phone call to them!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## blackrabbit

2016 Amazon Basin.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok I can't wait any longer! @Sine_Qua_Non purchased these very limited release from a local shop, was was kind enough to allow a few of us to get in on the purchase of a couple cigars each! Going to head out on the deck and fire it up!








Roma Craft Witchcraft 2019...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> House cigar from Lake Worth Cigars in Texas rolled by Noel Rojas....so worth the phone call to them!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Mario said the House Stick was good! What's your opinion on the NR Statement Jerod? The Statement and the darker batched Gavitos are a home run IMO!


----------



## YingKo

Headed back home tomorrow morning. This'll be my last smoke on the river.


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Opus,


----------



## csk415




----------



## Rabidawise

@JtAv8tor, she was calling my name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Mario said the House Stick was good! What's your opinion on the NR Statement Jerod? The Statement and the darker batched Gavitos are a home run IMO!


Sadly I have none to try. Was waiting all year for them but haven't got any! Oh the horror!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Sadly I have none to try. Was waiting all year for them but haven't got any! Oh the horror!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Wiggins says he's holding some for you.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Sadly I have none to try. Was waiting all year for them but haven't got any! Oh the horror!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I got you covered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wiggins says he's holding some for you.


God I hope so, maybe I should call him

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I got you covered!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good to have friends in high places like you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Agarorsa Leaf Signature Selection from SBCOTM. Really like this cigar. Powerful retro!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Varina Farms Breakfast Blend courtesy of @Nstoltzner in the Noob sampler trade










and this beauty courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


----------



## Nstoltzner

WNYTony said:


> Varina Farms Breakfast Blend courtesy of @Nstoltzner in the Noob sampler trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this beauty courtesy of @SoCal Gunner


How was the Varina? Haven't had a chance to dig into em yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Ok I can't wait any longer! @Sine_Qua_Non purchased these very limited release from a local shop, was was kind enough to allow a few of us to get in on the purchase of a couple cigars each! Going to head out on the deck and fire it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Craft Witchcraft 2019...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charlie, I truly hope you enjoyed it. That is one of that more special smokes I've had the pleasure of smoking.


----------



## WNYTony

Nstoltzner said:


> How was the Varina? Haven't had a chance to dig into em yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice and mild, like a lower end Perdomo. Perfect for the early morning


----------



## GOT14U

Me more tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## arx0n

Joya de Nicaragua Cinco Decadas.
 








Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Reorganized my humidor, 4 tuppers, and five jars tonight. Found about 50 sticks I didn't know I have. Kinda like Christmas in August. I found 3 of these hiding in the bottom of my humidor.

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano 6.5x60. It took me almost 3 hours to burn this one down. Drinking Tulamore Dew with it. The summer heat is finally tapering of here in Arizona. It was only 93° when I started, and 88° when I finished. I'm looking forward to cooler evenings.









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Edgy85

Very nice indeed.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Charlie, I truly hope you enjoyed it. That is one of that more special smokes I've had the pleasure of smoking.


There was a tiny nub left, the burn line held perfect through the entire smoke. The draw was on the lighter side an worked out well, one small pull is all it took. On that one there was a small amount of candela on the foot and cap, the wrapper changes kept it interesting. I didn't attempt to review but it started off with hay, leather, cream and white pepper that would blow your nasal passages out. The pepper transitions over to less intense black pepper with a hint of cream burnt chocolate and molasses. It was a great smoke. The other one has a lot of candela in it, its going to rest for a while. Thanks


----------



## Olecharlie

Kinda enjoying the Habano Ecuadoran wrappers over Nicaraguan fillers for a morning cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Kinda enjoying the Habano Ecuadoran wrappers over Nicaraguan fillers for a morning cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, in the right combination a Habano wrapper can really shine...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna try and get some yard work in before the heat. Ima figure this is about the time I have. Its Churchill time....

Coincidentally, I have no problem aging Churchills because of the time commitment to down one....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A smoke cannon this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

A tag along thanks to @blackrabbit


----------



## S&W

Pleasant morning smoke


----------



## Rondo

Protocol Probable Cause


----------



## haegejc

Camach Corojo this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 11 A Sobremesa from the humi of @Gumby-cr excellent smoke this morning.
I keep virtual humidors and name each with whoever sent me the sticks to try (sometimes unsuccessfully) to keep up with the giver.
For some reason I have 2 with Gumby's name attached.
I need to go through an do inventory again.


----------



## Gummy Jones

A very big and very old liga


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday’s and today’s.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## blackrabbit

Original McLovin


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Project 7


----------



## haegejc

2019 Los Calaveras.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Cfed Project 7


The original are great. I hope the new batch is close!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MrCrowley39

Leaf by Oscar and a coffee.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Beautiful day for cigars and horses.


----------



## SilkyJ

'18 Bishop's Blend


----------



## Olecharlie

If this doesn't make a Statement, nothing will!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Prensado Lost Art from a noob trade with @Robear,


----------



## Dran

Trying out the new garage w/ac smoke zone... Definitely better than outside in the 90°/90%!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Can Olancho take the heat?
Ole`









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Can I get a ruling on the Statement, Maduro vs Habano? Which is better?


----------



## lex61

Westside Threat said:


> Can I get a ruling on the Statement, Maduro vs Habano? Which is better?


It depends on which one you prefer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Too hot and humid for the fancy stuff. Me and George Rico just finished washing cars and now chilling with a Coca-Cola.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

lex61 said:


> It depends on which one you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Cromagnon Aquitaine Cranium started with just a small crack on the foot that keeps growing. Smoking just fine. Lots of smoke, flavor and strength!!! This will be a future box purchase!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non ~

Thanks brother, nothing like a good Padron...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non ~
> 
> Thanks brother, nothing like a good Padron...


Enjoy!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## S&W

Good smoke...


----------



## restomod

On vacation all week! Getting it started with this one.


----------



## Matt_21

Mf fdla


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed this geneis project by RB at the official conclusion of the Buffalo Poker Run - we managed to stay out front 



















Ryan


----------



## zcziggy

Just burned my fingers and lips trying to get the most of this one.... So good.


----------



## Natefiet

San Cristobal Revelation courtesy of @kacey

Thanks alot Kacey!









This thing smoked very nicely with great smoke out put! Nice and creamy! Very long finish too

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Cromagnon Mandible.
These are quickly becoming a favourite of mine.
After @TexaSmoke bombed me my first two RCs (cromag and an Aquitaine) and then @Sine_Qua_Non traded me a few cromags I had to get some more.
Now I have a box of these and a box of aquitaines on the way in a different vitola.
Two generous brothers pulled me further down the hole haha


----------



## YingKo

I guess this should have stayed in the humidor for a while. The draw was tough and the wrapper is coming loose.


----------



## Matt_21

YingKo said:


> I guess this should have stayed in the humidor for a while. The draw was tough and the wrapper is coming loose.


Those get quite good around a year.


----------



## csk415




----------



## SilkyJ

Finally getting to listen to some new Tool with some good whiskey and a good cigar. I can't remember who sent this to me but thanks.


----------



## WABOOM

Camacho American Barrel Aged. Not bad at all.


----------



## Ewood

Quesada barber pole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Trying a Padrón No. 89 Maduro tonight; interesting blend, more raw than the standard anniversary lines, but more refined than the X000 line. Quite unique, and in a vitola that I love.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Trying a Padrón No. 89 Maduro tonight; interesting blend, more raw than the standard anniversary lines, but more refined than the X000 line. Quite unique, and in a vitola that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Stop lying and just admit that it's the best damn thing you've had lately lol


----------



## SilkyJ

Whiskey Rebellion and Whiskey. Damn good. 






we are eternal all this pain is an illusion.


----------



## greasemonger

Epifania


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Today's drive to work smoke. Trying some of the stuff that I haven't tried yet. Not sure who this was from as the band had come off. So who ever sent this, thank you!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## the camaro show

These absolutely pour smoke, more then any other DE I’ve had.


----------



## menchacav00

WOAM from the weekend

IMG_6742 by menchacav00, on Flickr


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate and Southern Texas Pecan coffee for a Monday start....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Emelio AF2


----------



## Gumby-cr

First smoke in almost 3 days here. Needed a little break.


----------



## Ren Huggins

greasemonger said:


> Emelio AF2


Looks like somebody thinks you're about to play fetch with that stick. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

#MaduroMonday
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Matt_21 said:


> Cromagnon Mandible.
> These are quickly becoming a favourite of mine.
> After @TexaSmoke bombed me my first two RCs (cromag and an Aquitaine) and then @Sine_Qua_Non traded me a few cromags I had to get some more.
> Now I have a box of these and a box of aquitaines on the way in a different vitola.
> Two generous brothers pulled me further down the hole haha


Always happy to help get someone hooked on some amazing cigars. :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Day 12, not part of the birthday bundle but worthy to be smoked this month.


----------



## Natefiet

Aging Room Quattro in Robusto, another one that was generously sent my way by @kacey.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> Can I get a ruling on the Statement, Maduro vs Habano? Which is better?


[puts on nerd glasses]
Kind of a trick question. Maduro is a color, habano is a seed/leaf varietal. :vs_cool: [takes off nerd glasses]
Most of the habano wrapped cigars I've had have been pretty dark, Tatuaje or AJ new world, so they are technically maduro as well.

Eiroa 20 years courtesy of my favorite buddy, @kacey

This was a great stick.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Peapaw said:


> Day 12, not part of the birthday bundle but worthy to be smoked this month.


I've been seeing a lot of love for those around here lately. Probably time for me to pick up a fiver and see what the fuss is about!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CFed White Chocolate Mocha and a cup of EZ Zeppelin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Diesel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## greasemonger

Ren Huggins said:


> Looks like somebody thinks you're about to play fetch with that stick.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Yeah a yard dog at the site I'm at in Spartanburg. Once he got sick of me throwing his toy he disappeared for a little while. Came back later toting a massive dead chicken from one of the ghetto yards nearby. He ate better than me today.


----------



## TX Cigar

4 kicks maduro.


----------



## greasemonger

Bearded Chef. One of the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hickorynut

Show of hands, who likes 90degrees at 8:30? What no hands?

C&A Daddy Mac courtesy of @TexaSmoke

I've had a few of these gifted and they are always good. Guess I need to consider a box or two...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## YingKo

My first stick from an unbelievable noobie trade that I got from @greypilgrim76.


----------



## csk415




----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> My first stick from an unbelievable noobie trade that I got from @greypilgrim76.


Nice! I don't smoke nearly as many ACIDs these days, but that was one of my favorites, along with the Kuba Kuba and the Blondie! Glad you liked it!


----------



## SLOANER

Tasty cromag lancero from @Sine_Qua_Non on this slow Monday night.. Thanks Nate, definitely passing the time right.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

RB Genesis The Project


----------



## jmt8706

mpomario said:


> A smoke cannon this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I have one in my humi.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SLOANER said:


> Tasty cromag lancero from @Sine_Qua_Non on this slow Monday night.. Thanks Nate, definitely passing the time right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What do you think? I haven't tried one yet.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## kacey

Courtesy of @Oldcharlie










Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Smoked a AB Tempus Natural tonight.... not bad, definitely beats no cigars but I didn't find it amazing as some of the reviewers did. Being a relative newbie, I am making my way through some of CA's Cigars of the Year lists (cheaper ones first, ha). Some of those don't seem worth the hype?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Namakubia and Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @Verdict

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Midnight Express









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Show of hands, who likes 90degrees at 8:30? What no hands?
> 
> C&A Daddy Mac courtesy of @TexaSmoke
> 
> I've had a few of these gifted and they are always good. Guess I need to consider a box or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I had one of those with me to smoke yesterday. That didn't happen.... We'll see how today goes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

jmt8706 said:


> How was it? I have one in my humi.


Those are always good. I need more of the short robusto's.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje TNT for breakfast :grin2: Zero calories.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunch break at the B&M

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## tazdvl

greypilgrim76 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of love for those around here lately. Probably time for me to pick up a fiver and see what the fuss is about!


Definitely worth the price of admission. I ran out of MB3s a few months ago and I've been on a buying freeze, otherwise I'd send you a few.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## tazdvl

Hey @Hickorynut, it was a nice, cool 90° when I stepped outside for this mornings stick. My hand is up for 90° at 08:30!!

RP Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro.








I received this one with my membership to Cigar Rights of America. Paired with an ice cold Diet Coke.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fortune Cookie


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are good with over a years rest...


----------



## arx0n

Ash...









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 13 Ashton VSG from the Humi of @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## the camaro show

tazdvl said:


> Hey @Hickorynut, it was a nice, cool 90° when I stepped outside for this mornings stick. My hand is up for 90° at 08:30!!
> 
> RP Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this one with my membership to Cigar Rights of America. Paired with an ice cold Diet Coke.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


How was the sun grown? I've been needing to try more sun grown sticks.


----------



## haegejc

Last nights Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro.










Lunch today. TKO Plasencia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Le Bijou Toro, once again courtesy of @kacey I think I'm finally running out of stuff from last year's send.
Wanted to smoke this early on an empty stomach to test the strength. Final third finally hit me.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO Session. I've had a few CAO's but first time with this one


----------



## Peapaw

the camaro show said:


> How was the sun grown? I've been needing to try more sun grown sticks.


The sun grown is my favorite RP of the ones I've tried anyway.


----------



## Razorhog

Rott deliciousness.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just got back from the family vacation to Orange Beach, AL. Just not long enough but got to enjoy some cigars on the beach. Wish I could have smoked more but with 4 kids running around it's hard to sit and enjoy them lol









Courtesy of @TexaSmoke


















Courtesy of @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just got these RC Aquitaine today. Had to try one. For science.
Also my first time with this Black and Tan. This goes so good together.


----------



## zcziggy

Little fire cracker courtesy of @ScottyB on a rainy so. florida evening.


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> Courtesy of @Oldcharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it KC!


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> The sun grown is my favorite RP of the ones I've tried anyway.


The non-Maduro sun-grown is good too. Thanks for reminding me I need more of both....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Matt_21 said:


> ...


What did you think of that Don Tomas? Mine have gotten better with some age on them.


----------



## jmt8706

Had this one this morning. Really bland.


----------



## S&W

Never disappoints


----------



## Matt_21

jmt8706 said:


> What did you think of that Don Tomas? Mine have gotten better with some age on them.


The regular Don Tomas are ok. Id keep a few for yard gars. The Maduro I really enjoy. That was my last one. Had it about a year. Very enjoyable. I'd buy more for sure.


----------



## csk415




----------



## msmith1986

First time smoking anything from C&A. It starts light and goes to medium body later. After the boring 1st third there's some nice black coffee and light spice, with a little creaminess most likely from the lighter wrapper/binder combo, and there's a little pepper and earth on the retro from the Nica filler. The finish is lingering black coffee and spice on the tongue without any sweetness. Very good solid smoke, even though I wish it was stronger earlier. Perfect for those who want Nica flavor without ligero pepper-blast. Glad I have 4 more.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

My first torpedo courtesy of @greypilgrim76.


----------



## the camaro show

Ended up tossing this. Really thought it’d be a better maduro.


----------



## tazdvl

the camaro show said:


> How was the sun grown? I've been needing to try more sun grown sticks.


This was a good stick. It had the Maduro kick I was expecting. This one had 9 months rest, so it had mellowed a bit. I have found that I like sun grown sticks, anyway.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

DPG CC courtesy of DDM aka @Deuce Da Masta

This is one solid smoke, full of rich character and nuance. Thank you for this...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## msmith1986

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> DPG CC courtesy of DDM aka @Deuce Da Masta
> 
> This is one solid smoke, full of rich character and nuance. Thank you for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Old band, haven't seen that in a whiiiiile.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

msmith1986 said:


> Old band, haven't seen that in a whiiiiile.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Right? Age has treated it well, pepper has taken a back seat, and allowed the rest of the flavors to move forward. Far better than I had expected.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra,


----------



## Peapaw

Needed a quick smoke this morning so it seemed like a perfect time to enjoy this FFOX Love Affair from @Gumby-cr


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

msmith1986 said:


> Old band, haven't seen that in a whiiiiile.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


2009 :grin2:


----------



## ScottyB

Last evening at the river.


----------



## SLOANER

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> What do you think? I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Pretty darn tasty. Worth smoke now and then let sit so how they develop.
Thanks again bud.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

2007 LGC Serie R courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta with IBCC Thor.....

This one has lost any "punch in yer face" it might have had, no pepper on the retro.

What it does have is sweet, smooth, silky in spades. Chocolate, cream, cedar(light) and a cloying leather. Perfect morning walk with a cup a Joe!









Well aged....just like me!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> DPG CC courtesy of DDM aka @Deuce Da Masta
> 
> This is one solid smoke, full of rich character and nuance. Thank you for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


So good.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Warped for Wednesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ScottyB

I have no idea where this came from, but I’m gonna smoke it while I cut my grass.


----------



## Matt_21

Lc 15


----------



## Gumby-cr

These 2 so far today :grin2::grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Just had my first KFC. Really impressed with it. Don't let the pic fool you, it was cigarillo size. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Edgy85

Midnight illusione and whisky in the rain after work. Don't give a shit how wet I get... I need this!!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick from @bobbya08 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Really tasty Ave María Reconquista, thanks to @Sine_Qua_Non. So far liking all AJ Fernández I have tried.


----------



## haegejc

Not bad at all!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Cheap and simple band. Nothing really jumps out and says "Buy me!!" but they're oh so delicious. I'm serious. Give these a try.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

zcziggy said:


> Really tasty Ave María Reconquista, thanks to @Sine_Qua_Non. So far liking all AJ Fernández I have tried.[/quote @Sine_Qua_Non good on you mate you're always giving out amazing quality sticks from what iv seen. Very generous of you man, hats off!
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Had to have another of these today.


----------



## tazdvl

La Aroma de Cuba - Mi Amor










I have a couple hours alone, and wanted this, but damn is it hot!








Only 108° where I'm sitting to smoke though.








Amazing the difference in temperature between the west side and east side. Both thermometers are in the shade.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

zcziggy said:


> Really tasty Ave María Reconquista, thanks to @Sine_Qua_Non. So far liking all AJ Fernández I have tried.


I'm glad you enjoyed it, friend! Kind of makes me want to have one this evening, haha.


----------



## zcziggy

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it, friend! Kind of makes me want to have one this evening, haha.


enjoyed it???? man...that was 2.25 hours of heaven....never had a cigar last me that long. thanks again


----------



## greasemonger

S&r 19


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

zcziggy said:


> enjoyed it???? man...that was 2.25 hours of heaven....never had a cigar last me that long. thanks again


Now that's what I like to hear... It's a long smoke, without a doubt, but always rewarding. :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Really liking these.


----------



## WABOOM

V torpedo from '16


----------



## YingKo

It's been a busy day so I'm squeezing in a Punch Cigarillo from @greypilgrim76. He didn't mention it but I think you have to hold out your pinkie when you smoke these. ;p

I like it with a tucked pinkie better.


----------



## csk415




----------



## Ewood

Gonna be traveling the next few days so won't be smoking. Something good to hold me over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I wish I could go back in time and not smoke all those V's fresh. 3 years of rest has really made this a luscious cigar.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fuego en fuego


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Palina Classic.
Hadn't had a nice connie in a while but tonight seemed like tonight was the night for it. Smooth sweet cedar and tobacco with some light peppery transition near the end.
Thanks @zcziggy! Peach cobbler...ha! 









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Really digg'n the Kristoff Ligero Maduro.

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oliva V while watching Avengers Endgame. Here's to you, Tony Stark.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Cossie

After a week without a stogie due to work, an AJ New World hit the spot









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tkid


----------



## msmith1986

Smithdale maduro rolling out to the jobsite. #ThriftyThursday














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Moving some stuff around, found some MB3.


----------



## the camaro show

The cigar that got me to really like cigars. Still a good stick but I remember it as better.


----------



## mpomario

jmt8706 said:


> How was it? I have one in my humi.


always good. Cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

awk6898 said:


> Cheap and simple band. Nothing really jumps out and says "Buy me!!" but they're oh so delicious. I'm serious. Give these a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Shhhhh.....the price will go up....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Natefiet

RyJ 1875 Bully...for legacy brand this is actually a nicely flavored mild smoke. Might have to buy some more.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Day 15, a BLTC Last Rites from the birthday bombs


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> enjoyed it???? man...that was 2.25 hours of heaven....never had a cigar last me that long. thanks again


So...You want to try a cigar that will last longer than that? For science of course >


----------



## the camaro show

#2 for today. First time ever having 2 sticks in one day. Really wanted to give this a try. Reviews seem to be all over for this stick. My short review so far is lots of chocolate and a touch of leather. I’m not getting much spice at all. Tons of smoke. I’d highly recommend giving one a light.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of science. Camacho Distillery Corojo with a Bang Birthday Cake Bash. I haven't had a cigar or a drink this sweet in quite some time. Bourbon off the cigar and the drink is like someone stuffed a vanilla cake with frosting into a can. Zero calories and zero sugar again :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show

Gumby-cr said:


> Speaking of science. Camacho Distillery Corojo with a Bang Birthday Cake Bash. I haven't had a cigar or a drink this sweet in quite some time. Bourbon off the cigar and the drink is like someone stuffed a vanilla cake with frosting into a can. Zero calories and zero sugar again :grin2:


What's the best bang flavors? Keep seeing them and need to try them.


----------



## Gumby-cr

the camaro show said:


> What's the best bang flavors? Keep seeing them and need to try them.


Cotton Candy,Starburst,Purple Haze,Birthday Cake Bash, Black Cherry Vanilla. If your sensitive to caffeine though I would sip slowly. There's 300mg of caffeine per 16oz can. I don't drink these everyday and make a can last a few hours. Small sips :grin2:


----------



## SLOANER

Matt_21 said:


> Had to have another of these today.


Those are quite Tasty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Damn fine smoke from a damn fine Brother. Thanks @TexaSmoke aka @Texaghost!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

This one was good.


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> So...You want to try a cigar that will last longer than that? For science of course >


see? you can't say anything around here without being tempted :smile2:


----------



## George007

Opus X Lost City aged 2 years 🙂 If you ever see some for sale buy them, age them and thank me later


----------



## Natefiet

George007 said:


> Opus X Lost City aged 2 years &#128578; If you ever see some for sale buy them, age them and thank me later


Cigars International seems to have them in stock pretty regularly but they are out of stock today.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Face!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I saw some talk about these today. Not sure if its from a bd bundle or not.

I guess I'm going to have to order some blank bands and try to keep a redundant list.

Last Call.


----------



## YingKo

Finished my sale and audit then home to jump in the pool. Another fine stick from @greypilgrim76!


----------



## disco_potato

Chupacabra and a Noir.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> Finished my sale and audit then home to jump in the pool. Another fine stick from @greypilgrim76!


Definitely one of my go-to sticks. @ACasazza recently sent me one of the maduros, which I really need to try!


----------



## YingKo

greypilgrim76 said:


> Definitely one of my go-to sticks. @ACasazza recently sent me one of the maduros, which I really need to try!


I really like it. Every box pressed stick I've tried has been nice. Does it affect the pull? Seems like it does.


----------



## haegejc

Post #1000! So I thought I would smoke something special and one I have not had before. Digging around I found this gem begging to be smoked!! Thank you @Sine_Qua_Non!!! Very generous gift!!! This is an outstanding cigar!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> Post #1000! So I thought I would smoke something special and one I have not had before. Digging around I found this gem begging to be smoked!! Thank you @Sine_Qua_Non!!! Very generous gift!!! This is an outstanding cigar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad it treated you well. That cigar right there is what got me hooked way back when. :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

An old favorite....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with a cup of Costa Rican,







Pretty sure that this is a Perdomo fresh roll from around 2012


----------



## huffer33

All day meeting and a ride home in the rain that was not supposed to happen. One Dapper to the rescue.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2. Sobremesa.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Last night and tonight.


----------



## Hickorynut

Evening commute smoke....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit this up.


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> Hope you enjoyed it KC!


I did Charlie thank you much.


----------



## Cossie

Hickorynut said:


> Evening commute smoke....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


One of my fav's

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Crux, passport.


----------



## Natefiet

Second round of the day

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project in toro size courtesy of @kacey draw is a little tight but not horrible. Not bad for $2-3 stick.

Thanks for the stick @kacey !









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

DPG Series JJ from 2008


----------



## Olecharlie

Been on the Dark Side all week, came back over tonight for a quick ~68~










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

About 13 months ago, I started down the cigar path with an ACID Kuba Kuba. I loved everything about it, and it led me to Puff. Tonight, I smoked* the very last ACID in my stash, also a Kuba Kuba. I don't suspect I'll buy anymore, because my palate has changed so much, but I gotta say, these are still solid sticks. Flawless construction, steady burn, and quality tobacco throughout.

So adios, ACIDs. Now bring on the Padrons, Camachos, and Undercrowns! 









*Yeah, I know I said the other day that I was in my pre-health insurance screening cigar hiatus, but when I went in to schedule it yesterday, the earliest date available was in October, so I've got like three more weeks of smoking to do!


----------



## GOT14U

Today is a good day, got a couple smokes in. Love me the double headed goat (LFD) and also this new red river 2, through in a LC17-50 and a Pecan pie to finish tonight off!






























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

9 year old Anejo Churchill; still going strong after 90 minutes...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## the camaro show

greypilgrim76 said:


> About 13 months ago, I started down the cigar path with an ACID Kuba Kuba. I loved everything about it, and it led me to Puff. Tonight, I smoked* the very last ACID in my stash, also a Kuba Kuba. I don't suspect I'll buy anymore, because my palate has changed so much, but I gotta say, these are still solid sticks. Flawless construction, steady burn, and quality tobacco throughout.
> 
> So adios, ACIDs. Now bring on the Padrons, Camachos, and Undercrowns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255966
> 
> 
> *Yeah, I know I said the other day that I was in my pre-health insurance screening cigar hiatus, but when I went in to schedule it yesterday, the earliest date available was in October, so I've got like three more weeks of smoking to do!


How can they tell you smoke cigars?


----------



## Peapaw

the camaro show said:


> How can they tell you smoke cigars?


I may be mistaken but I think they do a mouth swab that detects nicotine.


----------



## Bird-Dog

2016 Island Jim


----------



## tacket

Chocolate bomb!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Perdomo Factory Tour Blend maduro Churchill.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Newbie here... been trying lots of AJF... Enclave, Upmann, Hoyo La Amistad, Gobernador, today the New World Puro Especial... not sure if I am feeling the hype?


----------



## greypilgrim76

the camaro show said:


> How can they tell you smoke cigars?


 @Peapaw's correct--they make us suck on a mouth swab until it's saturated, then they put it in a machine that detects cotinine (which, I think is a by-product of nicotine, or something like that). It stays in the mouth for a few weeks after smoking, so I gotta lay off for a bit before my screening. I wish they'd do it in the summer or winter when it's too hot/cold to smoke anyway--losing those lovely Fall evenings sort of stinks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Aztec and Sumatra


----------



## haegejc

Matt_21 said:


> Just lit this up.


DPG Original Blue is still one of my favorite smokes!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

the camaro show said:


> How can they tell you smoke cigars?


Like others already said they do swab tests. My previous employer did random tests every six months. Unless you were paying the tobacco "surcharge" which I was for years. Oh ya, it costed me seventy dollars a month to smoke. If your significant other or any other person in your household smoked any kind of tobacco you were supposed to pay that. One of the things I don't miss.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Las Calaveras 19 blind grab this morning :grin2:


----------



## greypilgrim76

Gumby-cr said:


> Like others already said they do swab tests. My previous employer did random tests every six months. Unless you were paying the tobacco "surcharge" which I was for years. Oh ya, it costed me seventy dollars a month to smoke. If your significant other or any other person in your household smoked any kind of tobacco you were supposed to pay that. One of the things I don't miss.


Yeah, our surcharge is $50, but they let us schedule our screenings, so it's a bit easier to sidestep things.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Basket Case and Southern Texas Pecan coffee to start my Friday....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Las Calaveras 19 blind grab this morning :grin2:


Then you blind like Helen Keller!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Curivari this morning









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Reserva Don Carlos at my local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

a well rested padron is seriously hard to beat


----------



## Rondo

Anejo Reserva #50


----------



## haegejc

Sobremesa Brûlée First of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Smoked the monster @TexaSmoke sent me while mowing the yard!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking this 7ish year old shark.


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

New World.


----------



## haegejc

I feel special today!! 5 hours at the lounge with good friends and now this. Isabela PepperHead from a box split with @Ewood!! Eric anytime you want to split a box just let me know. This cigar is great. Really like the slightly sweet cap!! Thanks brother!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Bees Knees with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Tulse

Good! Thanks @kacey.


----------



## BobP

Must be an Isabela day. Shapeshifter, what a different cigar, very interesting, very good. Not sure if I like the cap glued on with sugar though.


----------



## zcziggy

One of the first cigars I smoked and liked.. And still do


----------



## streetz166

T52









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Olecharlie

Maduro Flaco, Balvenie 12yr neat !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Can Steve Saka do no wrong? Todos Los Dias short Churchill. Thanks to @akpreacherplayz !!!
Spicy brownie batter

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Forgot pic.









Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> About 13 months ago, I started down the cigar path with an ACID Kuba Kuba. I loved everything about it, and it led me to Puff. Tonight, I smoked* the very last ACID in my stash, also a Kuba Kuba. I don't suspect I'll buy anymore, because my palate has changed so much, but I gotta say, these are still solid sticks. Flawless construction, steady burn, and quality tobacco throughout.
> 
> So adios, ACIDs. Now bring on the Padrons, Camachos, and Undercrowns!
> 
> View attachment 255966
> 
> 
> *Yeah, I know I said the other day that I was in my pre-health insurance screening cigar hiatus, but when I went in to schedule it yesterday, the earliest date available was in October, so I've got like three more weeks of smoking to do!


When I started smoking cigars, I was crazy about Kuba Kuba for 2-3 months then I tried an AJ New World and it became a new world for me. I tried a Kuba Kuba about 2 months later and tossed it at 1/4 after lighting, never liked infused again. Milder went by the way side as well. I sold all my infused for half price and never looked back.

Nothing wrong with infused for those who like them but for me they didn't allow the real tobacco nuances to flow. Give me a med-full bodied, med-full strength barnyard dark wrapper Maduro with a Scotch, Bourbon, Expresso or a tall glass of water and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Olecharlie said:


> Give me a med-full bodied, med-full strength barnyard dark wrapper Maduro with a Scotch, Bourbon, Expresso or a tall glass of water and I'm a happy camper.


 @Olecharlie, you are so my people.


----------



## Olecharlie

greypilgrim76 said:


> @Olecharlie, you are so my people.


Professor You're on journey into the land of cigar enjoyment! Happy travels!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CroMagYum










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Anejo Reserva #50
> 
> View attachment 256010


Those are seriously good cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Original release Tatuaje Black CG from the 2007 ceramic jar. has mellowed out a ton but very pleasant smoke!


----------



## csk415




----------



## YingKo

The noobie trade I got from @greypilgrim76 is really giving me a lot of stuff to try. Natural tonight, Maduro tomorrow.


----------



## blackrabbit

These are always nice to me.


----------



## norc47

Cavalier Geneve, Black II. First one of these I've had and it was really light bodied.
Strange band. Gold foil stuck to the wrapper that didn't peel off without gouging the thing.


----------



## haegejc

My Father Le Bijou 1922










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed this one...


----------



## Westside Threat

Axx and barrel strength Old Putney. I used to drink a lot of old Putney and have missed it terribly! Stuff is so good.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Peapaw

Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PeaPaw!!! Hope you have a great day, be safe out there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Norteno Coronita.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy Birthday! Mine is this coming Wednesday, we should have had a party lol!


----------



## S&W

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy Birthday @Peapaw !!!!


----------



## lex61

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy birthday @Peapaw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> The noobie trade I got from @greypilgrim76 is really giving me a lot of stuff to try. Natural tonight, Maduro tomorrow.


Interested to hear your comparison. I obviously like the maduro best, but there's really no _bad_ Padron x000.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Varina Farms courtesy of @WABOOM with Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Saturday Morning Puffers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## zcziggy

@Peapaw Happy Birthday man, safe travels


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy birthday, and that is one hell of a great cigar to celebrate with!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Birthday! Mine is this coming Wednesday, we should have had a party lol!


Only the coolest cats have birthdays 8/21:vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

norc47 said:


> Cavalier Geneve, Black II. First one of these I've had and it was really light bodied.
> 
> Strange band. Gold foil stuck to the wrapper that didn't peel off without gouging the thing.


I believe you are just supposed to smoke through it. 

First cigar this week. Boy, what a week. Finishing up two weeks of prep for a new school year. Tons of meetings and sweating whether or not we would have a full science team. Got my new teacher in her room, tech hooked up. First of these for sciences. Smoking like a DE. I can already tell these are going to rest well. Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Peapaw! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy bday! A great selection from a great brother.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> I feel special today!! 5 hours at the lounge with good friends and now this. Isabela PepperHead from a box split with @Ewood!! Eric anytime you want to split a box just let me know. This cigar is great. Really like the slightly sweet cap!! Thanks brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I'm always down for a good box split with you!!! Many more to come

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I was going to thank each one of you individually, but this isn't FB, and I'm not filling up/ hijacking the thread for that, so... 

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Natefiet

Peapaw said:


> I was going to thank each one of you individually, but this isn't FB, and I'm not filling up/ hijacking the thread for that, so...
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.


Happy Birthday @Peapaw! Enjoy the day!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @*Gumby-cr* thank you brother.


Happy Birthday brother :grin2:. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Private Keep 2019 :grin2: The amount of pepper in this caught me off guard on the initial light.


----------



## Natefiet

The Undercrown have become my go to smokes. I really enjoy these guys!










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy Birthday, @Peapaw!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Edgy85

I don't care what steve saka says this is a slightly sweetened tip!
Thanks to @BobP for the brulee.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday @Peapaw


----------



## YingKo

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Private Keep 2019 :grin2: The amount of pepper in this caught me off guard on the initial light.


Did the pepper last or was it just there initially?


----------



## Peapaw

A Viaje Birthday Blend seemed appropriate for round 2 today.


----------



## blackrabbit

Little maduro fuente.

Happy Birthday @*Peapaw*


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy Birthday Peapaw, we share the same day, although a year or two apart. I'm not saying if I'm over or under.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'11 lancero from Da Masta.
Great smoke, thanks Deuce.


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

I smoked a 8-5-8 maduro fuente. it tasted great towards the end, very silky smoke in that last 3rd.


----------



## Edgy85

Peapaw said:


> I was going to thank each one of you individually, but this isn't FB, and I'm not filling up/ hijacking the thread for that, so...
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.


Happy birthday man.
Have a good one!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Happy Birthday Peapaw, we share the same day, although a year or two apart. I'm not saying if I'm over or under.


In that case, happy birthday to you as well.

I decided to start telling people I am 39 again instead of 29 again.. its hard to convince them I'm 29 when my son is 26.


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel Unholy corona while yardsaling the next town over with the wife. Hot and humid here.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Warped La Colman from a @UBC03 contest win. Thank you!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Davidoff Especiales 7


----------



## Gumby-cr

YingKo said:


> Did the pepper last or was it just there initially?


Pretty strong for the first third. Will try another in a week or two and see how they compare. It's a SLOW burning stick too. 2 1/2 hours for that one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron TAA Maduro :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Mystery cigar review for Blind Man's Puff. Whatever this is, I'd smoke it again...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Mystery cigar review for Blind Man's Puff. Whatever this is, I'd smoke it again...


One of my favorite sites. Only way to get totally unbiased reviews is a blind test IMO.


----------



## S&W

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Happy Birthday Peapaw, we share the same day, although a year or two apart. I'm not saying if I'm over or under.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## the camaro show

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are these?


----------



## Razorhog

Herrera Esteli. A change from the darker, Maduro and chocolate tasting sticks I've had lately. Sweet and salty nuts. 








Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

the camaro show said:


> How are these?


Had one yesterday and I loved it.

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

All of the Dunbarton are good, Mi Querida is still my favorite.


----------



## SilkyJ

Neanderthal from earlier and a Padron now.


----------



## YingKo

greypilgrim76 said:


> Interested to hear your comparison. I obviously like the maduro best, but there's really no _bad_ Padron x000.


Just smoked the Maduro. It was a little harsh at first but then mellowed out nicely. I liked it enough to almost burn my fingers on the nub. Very nice.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Can't go wrong









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl

Two sticks today.

This morning was a Cain Straight Ligero.








I haven't had a bad Cain yet. Paired Diet Coke with it.

Just finishing a Cohiba with about 10 months rest. 








These just don't do it for me. Luckily my V-cutter was able to prune the branch that Cohiba roled under the cap of this one. 








Paired it with an ice cold Diet Coke. The Diet Coke was awesome. Lol.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## restomod

The King is Dead indeed


----------



## OneStrangeOne

the camaro show said:


> How are these?


They are fricking awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Honey & Hand Grenades


----------



## blackrabbit

Morphine corona.

Happy Birthday @Humphrey's Ghost!


----------



## Cossie

zcziggy said:


> One of the first cigars I smoked and liked.. And still do


Good for you. One of my first also!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari reserva limitada.


----------



## Cossie

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro

In Fumo Pax!!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Peapaw said:


> Day 17. Today is THE day, the big 5 0.
> A shark courtesy of the always generous, the one the only @Gumby-cr thank you brother.


Happy Birthday. I'm almost there

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Miami!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

At the casino


----------



## Olecharlie

A great wake me up cigar with Bulletproof coffee!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Green and Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

The day after....... Crowned Heads 
God my head hurts!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Work before play......
How do you think this is smoking after a 12 month nap?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Work before play......
> How do you think this is smoking after a 12 month nap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


What is it my good Sir?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

been puffin all day long....been a good day so far!!


----------



## S&W

Perfect Sunday morning smoke...


----------



## Peapaw

A Neanderthal today, the other RoMas I've had must have been pretty close to ROTT because this one is MUCH better, I can see why @Sine_Qua_Non likes these so much.

Damn @Gumby-cr how many sticks did you send me? Seems like 2 out of 3 I've smoked this month comes from you.


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> What is it my good Sir?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


La Herencia Cubana...not CORE(which I also find very tasty). Gonna have to find a box of these to nap.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Now for the lousy drive home with a pounding head!! Hope this helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> A Neanderthal today, the other RoMas I've had must have been pretty close to ROTT because this one is MUCH better, I can see why @*Sine_Qua_Non* likes these so much.
> 
> Damn @*Gumby-cr* how many sticks did you send me? Seems like 2 out of 3 I've smoked this month comes from you.


I think it was a bakers dozen if I recall :grin2: Hope the vitamin N didn't kick you too hard.


----------



## Madderduro

new one from mf....la promesa....light, citrusy, nutty, floral notes and a subtle sugariness that reminded me of rock candy.






..not exactly my thing but nice complexities to it....now I'm gunna take this new tat for a test drive


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> I think it was a bakers dozen if I recall :grin2: Hope the vitamin N didn't kick you too hard.


I smoked the birthday blend yesterday on an empty stomach, it about kicked my azz.


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few wicked storms blew through here this morning. Finally got the power back about 20 minutes ago. Unfortunately with the storms came the humidity so inside smoking again. I really need to clean my keyboard too :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

the camaro show said:


> How are these?


One of my top three NCs

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 7000! The big dog! Got these for cheap!


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## S&W

Another good smoke today...


----------



## mpomario

While getting ready for the first day of school. Paired with some Jameson.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A good cigar with some rest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

This one is really good.


----------



## mpomario

Burning a Cromagnon Mode 5. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2










Ez Brass Knuckles

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bin #1


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon, ROTT sweet and a liitle kick.


----------



## Kidvegas

Yup!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Hickorynut

Thankful for the pop up thunderstorm that dropped the temperature 20 degrees. Now I can enjoy this exquisite treat courtesy of @Gumby-cr.....DTT Mi Querida with a cup of Kona...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Thankful for the pop up thunderstorm that dropped the temperature 20 degrees. Now I can enjoy this exquisite treat courtesy of @Gumby-cr.....DTT Mi Querida with a cup of Kona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hope you enjoy it. Who am I kidding? It's a Saka stick so it's awesome &#128578;


----------



## haegejc

The El Borracho by Dapper Cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Knob Creek Rye and The Stones Gimme Shelter playing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoy it. Who am I kidding? It's a Saka stick so it's awesome &#128578;


Agreed....but there are so many great blends out now. I had...had...a 100 buck Amazon gift card....now there's another new air Cc300 on the way....smh....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Burning a Cromagnon Mode 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good....it wasnt too long ago they were all over this board!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

zcziggy said:


> New World Cameroon, ROTT sweet and a liitle kick.


Gonna have to give those a try. Great price too. One of my favorite Cameroon's is the DE Nirvana. The nub is pretty good also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Serie SA earlier and a BMB testing out my converted RTIC travel case on this wild road trip (Burlington, NC today, Rocky Mount, NC in the morning then golf in Wilmington, NC in the afternoon, then up to Wilson, NC for a couple days, then Savannah Friday:vs_whistle


----------



## lex61

Jamais Vu. EZ like Sunday morning.










Finishing the evening with a Warped Lirio Rojo. A bunch of flavors I can't place but pleasing to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Have to say I prefer the Juarez over the JH.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Back awake after a well-deserved nap. This is smoking like a champ... And what better show to watch that matches the irreverence of this cigar, than Preacher!

Weasel up!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @GOT14U - great cigar


----------



## YingKo

WNYTony said:


> Thanks @GOT14U - great cigar


That looks like a bratwurst.


----------



## YingKo

I had my goto Asylum Insidious Maduro earlier. Had a crazy day, looked at a house and signed a contract tonight. I had to have a cigar and some Bulleit Bourbon to celebrate. Company is gone and the wife is I in bed.

Another great stick from @greypilgrim76.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Agreed....but there are so many great blends out now. I had...had...a 100 buck Amazon gift card....now there's another new air Cc300 on the way....smh....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hmm empty storage space is such a crime ...

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela box tagalong


----------



## greypilgrim76

I told myself when I ordered these from CBid that I'd let them rest for a couple of months before trying one. I made it _almost_ a month. Gotta say, though, I see what all of the fuss is about even without much rest. These things are chocolate bombs with a nice nic kick!


----------



## JtAv8tor

greypilgrim76 said:


> I told myself when I ordered these from CBid that I'd let them rest for a couple of months before trying one. I made it _almost_ a month. Gotta say, though, I see what all of the fuss is about even without much rest. These things are chocolate bombs with a nice nic kick!
> 
> View attachment 256250


There was a point in time when I would smoke one of those with my coffee every morning, hmm wonder if I still have stashed away in the depths of the Humidors.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## mpomario

csk415 said:


> Have to say I prefer the Juarez over the JH.


Wha, wha, wha, what? Really?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive in today.










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

FYR 10th


----------



## huffer33

Nymphamaniac









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Natefiet

I think I've moved on from most NC Montecristos but the white label is still a solid smoke. They will definitely fit the bill while my newer purchases are getting some much needed rest. As long as I can continue to get them for $4 or less a piece I think I'll keep a few around the house.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wanted another option for grab-a-gar without resorting to bundles or seconds...

Not complex but tasty. Have a few more La Aurora to try before committing.

La Aurora 1495 and Iron Bean on a morning stroll









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Hmm empty storage space is such a crime ...
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Who said it was empty? Dry winter times are coming and I'm tired of serving Mr Boveda constantly in my wood humis

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Who said it was empty? Dry winter times are coming and I'm tired of serving Mr Boveda constantly in my wood humis
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Either way there will be something empty ..


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Either way there will be something empty ..


Touche~!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## csk415

mpomario said:


> Wha, wha, wha, what? Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Between those two different size, yes. 
Two closer to the same size, who knows. Need to grab a Willy Lee to compare the two.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Lpedkb


----------



## Edgy85

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bin #1
> 
> View attachment 256214


These any good

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Murcielago Toro









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I feel guilty for setting fire to this cigar but that's what they are for :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## msmith1986

Thanks @mpomario, perfect size.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

2.5 year old AF Forbidden Lost City from @Humphrey's Ghost.

Very good smoke.


----------



## norc47

A dark full bodied EZ blending session. Glad I ate before lighting it up.


----------



## disco_potato

Cool Arrow
Funky cigar all around. Not in a bad way.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peapaw said:


> 2.5 year old AF Forbidden Lost City from @Humphrey's Ghost.
> 
> Very good smoke.


Glad you liked it Bro, but you're getting all snooty, uppity, high class smokes on us lately.


----------



## Peapaw

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Glad you liked it Bro, but you're getting all snooty, uppity, high class smokes on us lately.


Nah... it's just been smokes from the birthday bombs y'all sent me, I'll be back to my regular stuff after I go home and restock.


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Superior from SBCOTM several months back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

YingKo said:


> I had my goto Asylum Insidious Maduro earlier. Had a crazy day, looked at a house and signed a contract tonight. I had to have a cigar and some Bulleit Bourbon to celebrate. Company is gone and the wife is I in bed.
> 
> Another great stick from @greypilgrim76.


That Insidious Maduro is a really good stick.


----------



## ScottyB

First smoke from this brand I’ve tried, really great!


----------



## zcziggy

ScottyB said:


> First smoke from this brand I've tried, really great!


yeah...i had the "elegancia" i think it was called...liked it


----------



## Kidvegas

Capa Habano









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgy85 said:


> These any good
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


I liked it, that one was an OR so quite a bit of rest on it. Smooth and creamy with just enough Cedar and spice to keep it interesting, definitely worth picking up a fiver if you find it on sale, don't know that I would pay full price for anymore.
:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Agreed....but there are so many great blends out now. I had...had...a 100 buck Amazon gift card....now there's another new air Cc300 on the way....smh....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Sounds like you are in need of smokes! :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Sounds like you are in need of smokes! :vs_laugh:


.....and that's how it starts....:grin2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Big thanks to my homie for sending me one of my all time favorites!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

akpreacherplayz said:


> Big thanks to my homie for sending me one of my all time favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome stick there.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Monday smoke









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SLOANER

Camacho Powerband from El Elephante...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Oh my god! Thx @Olecharlie









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Monday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


That looks like a well aged stick right there!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Oh my god! Thx @Olecharlie
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


And Bluebonnets are supposed to be a notch up.


----------



## Barry12321

Really enjoyed this one... this newbie's 2nd time smoking a perfecto (and first time lighting it the "correct" way, ha).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Guatemalan,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive in

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> And Bluebonnets are supposed to be a notch up.


Yeah, if so that is crazy....these statements just hit my sweet spot.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting the day off with this Viaje here :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

On a run of interrupted smokes. Two Dollar Tasty it is then.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Sounds like you are in need of smokes! :vs_laugh:


 No sir! Necessity said I needed more storage for what I already have... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## disco_potato

Saka Nacatamale
Pronounced citrus note reminiscent of the HOYO La Amistad Gold. Is that a regular trait of Ecuadorian Habano? I see they both share that wrapper.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches


----------



## the camaro show

Good flavor but burned fast.


----------



## poppajon75

This is what life's all about this afternoon. Knocking off early, still getting paid, and revisiting a cigar you love but haven't had in some time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Monster Series Michael :grin2: Nearing the final inch of this. 2 years of rest has not done this blend any favors. It's lost much of what was special when these first came out unfortunately.


----------



## huffer33

Almost forgot the pic









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

huffer33 said:


> Almost forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Was gonna buy a pack of these on my last order but hesitated.
How are they flavour wise? Do they go above and beyond their cheap price tag?

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy a pack of these on my last order but hesitated.
> How are they flavour wise? Do they go above and beyond their cheap price tag?
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Best value Saka IMO. Robusto.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy a pack of these on my last order but hesitated.
> How are they flavour wise? Do they go above and beyond their cheap price tag?
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it - good full bodied spicy Nica with wood and chocolate flavors. I like a durable wrapper and didn't mind the veins. I'd say they are a very good value but at $6 ea there are a lot of options. I would grab a handful if I saw a good sale (seem to recall getting the more refined Mi Queridas and Sobramesas in that range on cbid when lucky).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgar Hoil with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GunnyJ

Tonight's choice...


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Chocolate cake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Rage


----------



## jmt8706

A C&A 2nd. Time to order more.


----------



## blackrabbit

Time today after work to walk the dog and smoke a cigar.

Crowned Heads, Jerico Hill Lancero courtesy of @Fusion


----------



## Kidvegas

Mode 5









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke...


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> Chocolate cake


Which one is that?


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one for me. Espinosa Maduro.


----------



## Westside Threat

Serie HN & scotch. Room 101 is proving to be super hit or miss with me...this isn't my favorite blend. I liked Ichiban and Andreas. Hit & Run and The T are collaborations so I can't give them all the credit. Rest of them I've disliked.

Tobacco just tastes young and unsophisticated. A lot of flavor but a total hodge podge and unbalanced. Won't stop me from trying 10th or Doomsayer.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Barry12321

Would love help identifying this cigar (a gift). It was a perfecto, with another band that said "Ligero." I thought it may have been a LP Little Bill... but the ones for sale online do not have the "ligero" band?? Anyways, really enjoyed it and would like to purchase more. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> 601 Green and Sumatra,
> 
> View attachment 256140


How was the nicotine level on that one Dr. Strange? I've been interested in that cigar for a while now

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Flores Y Rodriguez Unico Maduro. Inexpensive cigar, the band looks like it came off a party favor. But take the journey with this one. Very pleasing smoke.

Paired with a New Belgium Abbey









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Rusty Nail said:


> ...


YES!!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> While getting ready for the first day of school. Paired with some Jameson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ernesto makes some classy smokes

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Which one is that?


Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone . 4.5 x 44 I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cossie said:


> How was the nicotine level on that one Dr. Strange? I've been interested in that cigar for a while now
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Solid medium bordering on full, good smoke!


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solid medium bordering on full, good smoke!


Thanks for the info. I figured it was a good one

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Rustica courtesy of @duece de Masta with a cup of Guatemalan,


----------



## disco_potato

Barry12321 said:


> Would love help identifying this cigar (a gift). It was a perfecto, with another band that said "Ligero." I thought it may have been a LP Little Bill... but the ones for sale online do not have the "ligero" band?? Anyways, really enjoyed it and would like to purchase more. Thanks in advance!


Looks like a La Palina Family series. Ligero band would make it the old/original Alison from what googlefoo tells me.

Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Hickorynut

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy a pack of these on my last order but hesitated.
> How are they flavour wise? Do they go above and beyond their cheap price tag?
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Get them, get them, get them..........

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Modus made #warpedwednesday possible....major plug-a-roo....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

Hickorynut said:


> Get them, get them, get them..........
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yeah seems like the general consensus is a positive one. Defo pick some up on my next purchase, cant argue with the value!!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Reynaldo for Wednesday









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Peapaw

Ichiban from Gumby, I think.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## disco_potato

First Ezra in a while, courtesy of @kacey.
All My Exes Maduro.
Bit of a dry wood, zero spice, cocoa, charred beef with a hint of apricot glaze and a side of 10 year old leather wallet.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## jmt8706

My first Room 101 stick. Cedar, earth, chocolate, with a nice floral aroma on first light up. Tasty.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> Ichiban from Gumby, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Wasn't from me :noidea:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't from me :noidea:


Well whoever sent it... thanks.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw

They say the memory is first to go. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## zcziggy

Peapaw said:


> They say the memory is first to go.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


hair goes first :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

zcziggy said:


> hair goes first :grin2:


That's long gone. My hairline started receding at about the same time I got my drivers license.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## lex61

disco_potato said:


> First Ezra in a while, courtesy of @kacey.
> All My Exes Maduro.
> Bit of a dry wood, zero spice, cocoa, charred beef with a hint of apricot glaze and a side of 10 year old leather wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Is that alligator or ostrich leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Another difficult ez.... Haven't had a single issue since the last one of these I smoked. Was able to bust through with the Modus and it didn't explode yet though









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't from me :noidea:


That is a Stogies Exclusive H-Town Its from me PeaPaw. I got a box of those in my VIP ticket swag bag from last years Stogies Wingding and Jamboree and really like them, so I bought 2 boxes. Hope you liked it!!!


----------



## huffer33

I have thoroughly enjoyed all of the mutante vitolas I have tried including DaRuMa and masters selection


Westside Threat said:


> Serie HN & scotch. Room 101 is proving to be super hit or miss with me...this isn't my favorite blend. I liked Ichiban and Andreas. Hit & Run and The T are collaborations so I can't give them all the credit. Rest of them I've disliked.
> 
> Tobacco just tastes young and unsophisticated. A lot of flavor but a total hodge podge and unbalanced. Won't stop me from trying 10th or Doomsayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> That is a Stogies Exclusive H-Town Its from me PeaPaw. I got a box of those in my VIP ticket swag bag from last years Stogies Wingding and Jamboree and really like them, so I bought 2 boxes. Hope you liked it!!!


Yeah, I liked it a lot.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## disco_potato

lex61 said:


> Is that alligator or ostrich leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely gator. Never licked ostrich leather before so can't comment on that one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been smoking ALOT of Viaje cigars over the past week. This one's from a fresh box. Going to see if I can make the remaining 13 last the rest of the year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overruns with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## Hickorynut

I've got this much grass to chop. Cold draw is chocolaty chocolate!

RP Unreleased San Andreas Edge and Kubota...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva smoking like a freight train. Thanks to @Ren Huggins


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

My first EZ cigar-a blending session stick courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Maybe the ashiest cigar I've ever smoked, but a great creamy flavor. Decided to celebrate a contract offer I got from a publisher for a book a couple of my colleagues and I have been shopping around. No idea what the blend is, but it's tasty!


----------



## Olecharlie

Birthday Smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Room 101 Doomsayer. 1st time.


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta smoke me one of those soon.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## greasemonger

Just got burned to the wrapper on this Masquerade. Divine.


----------



## GOT14U

Not to bad with a bit of rest
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Edgy85 said:


> Was gonna buy a pack of these on my last order but hesitated.
> How are they flavour wise? Do they go above and beyond their cheap price tag?
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

msmith1986 said:


> Best value Saka IMO. Robusto.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Oh I'd say the Mi Quaridas hit way above their price point. 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cossie said:


> How was the nicotine level on that one Dr. Strange? I've been interested in that cigar for a while now
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


This is a great bang-for-buck cigar imo. Go for a smaller ring gauge to get the wonderful flavor ofn he oscuro wrapper.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOTF Apollo









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U

Last for tonight, not overwhelmingly good, but decent after a year.

Still a good way to finish off a stressful day at work.....cigars keep me from punching people!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Barry12321

Foundation Tabernacle Havana Seed


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Guatemalan this morning,


----------



## msmith1986

Thanks @kacey









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pecan pie for breakfast ! My mother would scowl at me 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Kidvegas

Genesis









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Peapaw

A Nomad Sabotage this morning, it's not quite in my wheelhouse but enjoyable nonetheless.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Private Keep 2019 (again) :grin2: High temperature for the next 3 days is 70F :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O Maduro #ThriftyThursday

I wish they grew on trees.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## disco_potato

Sorry to say but I don't think I'll ever like these. Even with cheapo sticks I get some tobacco, leather, some sort of sweetness. The last few of these have just been spice with dry wood and a hint of dry leaves on a bed of dry hay.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## haegejc

GOT14U said:


> Last for tonight, not overwhelmingly good, but decent after a year.
> 
> Still a good way to finish off a stressful day at work.....cigars keep me from punching people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


What is that cigar? I think I have one in my boutique drawer.


----------



## jmt8706

GOT14U said:


> Not to bad with a bit of rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


(Looks at cello)

How long was the wee bit of rest? :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Really still diggin' these. They are good enough to keep some in stock at all times.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some fried turkey for the drive home

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Sorry to say but I don't think I'll ever like these. Even with cheapo sticks I get some tobacco, leather, some sort of sweetness. The last few of these have just been spice with dry wood and a hint of dry leaves on a bed of dry hay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


I've had 2 of those in a row already that was moist musty EARTH, that's it and nothing else. I've had good ones too, so I guess it depends on which warehouse did what to them along the way.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

The Edge


----------



## YingKo

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Private Keep 2019 (again) :grin2: High temperature for the next 3 days is 70F :vs_rocking_banana:


You have me looking for one of these to try. I'm sure my next online order will contain at least one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva Serie O and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BobP

msmith1986 said:


> I've had 2 of those in a row already that was moist musty EARTH, that's it and nothing else. I've had good ones too, so I guess it depends on which warehouse did what to them along the way.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I bought a box last year, they were rough. Rough is being generous, I couldn't even smoke them. After a year, they got way better. The box I bought the previous year was great from rott. So I am assuming, the last box I received was somewhat of a fresh box?


----------



## Wheels Up

Casa Cuba tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

My firrst me Mi Querida, courtesy of @*kacey*

Great cigar, thanks bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Somebody snuck a sweet Jane in in me...its like rubbing a sugar cube on your lips and smoking some sweet aromatic pipe baccy.....

I will find you and kill you......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Deliverance and honey Jacks, funky shape but really good. Courtesy of @kacey... Thanks man


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 Farce earlier ana Oliva M now


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> Somebody snuck a sweet Jane in in me...its like rubbing a sugar cube on your lips and smoking some sweet aromatic pipe baccy.....
> 
> I will find you and kill you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I hope I don't die tonight....gonna suck if this was my last cigar.....yes, I'm still trying to find something in this that resembles a cigar.....shut up!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> View attachment 256530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been in a kick with these lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> I hope I don't die tonight....gonna suck if this was my last cigar.....yes, I'm still trying to find something in this that resembles a cigar.....shut up!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hickorynut!!! You crack me up!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SD Cedrus!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I hope I don't die tonight....gonna suck if this was my last cigar.....yes, I'm still trying to find something in this that resembles a cigar.....shut up!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Pair it with the Pear. You'll forget about the saccharin. That stuff is stout.


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> What is that cigar? I think I have one in my boutique drawer.


It was made for Smallbatch but I can't remember the exact name

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> Sorry to say but I don't think I'll ever like these. Even with cheapo sticks I get some tobacco, leather, some sort of sweetness. The last few of these have just been spice with dry wood and a hint of dry leaves on a bed of dry hay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


You arent alone, I dont like them either


----------



## Westside Threat

Wayfarer and rye. First third of the cigar was unimpressive but it got pretty good

Unfortunately Tapatalk thinks I put my #### across a whiskey glass

Sent from the Westside


----------



## msmith1986

Westside Threat said:


> Wayfarer and rye. First third of the cigar was unimpressive but it got pretty good
> 
> Unfortunately Tapatalk thinks I put my #### across a whiskey glass
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Yeah it does that to me all the time, especially sticks with no bands.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Am I worthy?


----------



## Cossie

A Flores El Trovador Maduro. On the mellow side, had to loosen the draw a little. But otherwise, very good so far









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

Postcript: I had to post again about this PDR/A Flores blend. The EL Trovador Maduro is one the more surprising cigars I've smoked.

Its complexity is like a surprise attack.

For the price, this is another one to try.

No glamour, but plenty of glory









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro,


----------



## zcziggy

SilkyJ said:


> Am I worthy?
> View attachment 256548


is that you, Thor? :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Viaje Ten Plus Two And A Half Red.









pandamonium


----------



## JtAv8tor

For science of course










EZ peanut butter cookie. TGIF

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Pepper Head and Moca Java this morning. I have a new girlfriend. ISABELA!!! Really like these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A little romp with Matilde in the bushes....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Edgy85

Courtesy of @BobP many thanks my friend. 
Had a cold for the last week so good to get back into the swing of things.
There's a taste in the foreground of this cigar that iv never tasted before and I have no clue how to describe it!! Kinda like Chinese sweet and sour sauce with the pineapple in it but with the sourness toned down about 50%.
Now I'm sounding like a halfwheel douche and need a cold dunk in water haha.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Edgy85 said:


> Courtesy of @*BobP* many thanks my friend.
> Had a cold for the last week so good to get back into the swing of things.
> There's a taste in the foreground of this cigar that iv never tasted before and I have no clue how to describe it!! Kinda like Chinese sweet and sour sauce with the pineapple in it but with the sourness toned down about 50%.
> Now I'm sounding like a halfwheel douche and need a cold dunk in water haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Chinese sweet and sour sauce with the pineapple in it. I know that isn't a Ezra Zion stick but I wonder how long until they use that in their taste descriptions. Not making fun of you brother. Just got a chuckle thinking about it to myself. Those are great sticks especially with the sales they had last month :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> Viaje Ten Plus Two And A Half Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pandamonium


What did you think about it? I've smoked 4 out of the fiver I got and only one didn't do it for me. Roller must have been tired that day.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> For science of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ peanut butter cookie. TGIF
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


How did it stack up to the rest of the line? Chocolate Brownie was my favorite.


----------



## Edgy85

Gumby-cr said:


> Chinese sweet and sour sauce with the pineapple in it. I know that isn't a Ezra Zion stick but I wonder how long until they use that in their taste descriptions. Not making fun of you brother. Just got a chuckle thinking about it to myself. Those are great sticks especially with the sales they had last month :grin2:


Haha nah I get you my friend I was laughing at myself while typing it  never smoked a cigar before that tasted like it so came as a bit of a double take moment.
Iv got a load of different ezra sticks stored away ill need to fire some up very soon!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> What did you think about it? I've smoked 4 out of the fiver I got and only one didn't do it for me. Roller must have been tired that day.


It was good, I think it needs a little more time on it. Mine have just under a months rest. This was real loose on the draw.

pandamonium


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

cavalier black....this is one exceptional cigar....really enjoyed it


----------



## jmt8706

Wanted something easy and creamy. This surprised me with some kick.


----------



## zcziggy

Lunch break with Gurkha flavor... Courtesy of @Ren Huggins. Thanks man


----------



## haegejc

Norteno










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP

Edgy85 said:


> Courtesy of @BobP many thanks my friend.
> Had a cold for the last week so good to get back into the swing of things.
> There's a taste in the foreground of this cigar that iv never tasted before and I have no clue how to describe it!! Kinda like Chinese sweet and sour sauce with the pineapple in it but with the sourness toned down about 50%.
> Now I'm sounding like a halfwheel douche and need a cold dunk in water haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's different. If you are getting chinese food out of that and are enjoying it, I have a box I can send you.


----------



## disco_potato

Musty aged tobacco, wood. Same as it was last year.









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## msmith1986

Not bad, thanks @SilkyJ









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I tried to stand on my head and the picture still came out sideways 🙂


----------



## Edgy85

BobP said:


> Wow, that's different. If you are getting chinese food out of that and are enjoying it, I have a box I can send you.


You talking about sending a box of Chinese food or a box of cigars haha. Yeah feel free I'm always open to accept anything. Remember that box of 'non' new world cigars will be with you very soon 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

At the lounge with a friend. Giving the Crowned Heads Headley Grange a try. Not bad!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

The Game.


----------



## poppajon75

A 3 year old AF Don Carlos and an oil can for an afternoon snack. Life is good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Summerfest with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## zcziggy

Luksusowa vodka and New World Cameroon. Nice evening down by the swamps.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tried my first one of these this evening, and while I’ll probably never mistake it for an Undercrown Maduro, I gotta say, I was QUITE surprised at the overall quality here. Nearly impeccable burn, no issues keeping it lit, and a perfect draw. It may not be the most flavorful cigar I’ve ever had, but the flavors that ARE there are delicious. I’m definitely gonna pick up a mazo of these!


----------



## greasemonger

poppajon75 said:


> A 3 year old AF Don Carlos and an oil can for an afternoon snack. Life is good.


Nice toolbox. Maybe I should dig mine out of the basement to use as a coffee table too.


----------



## poppajon75

greasemonger said:


> Nice toolbox. Maybe I should dig mine out of the basement to use as a coffee table too.


A temporary condition. Haven't built the shed yet, so I've got a bit of a cluttered back porch. Good for a table and storage I suppose though.


----------



## Hickorynut

Free light and sound show on the Lido deck tonight......

UHC and a tumbler of Cocobon Red....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Inferno 3rd Degree









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Lunch break with Gurkha flavor... Courtesy of @Ren Huggins. Thanks man


So how'd it go? You've got some awesome lunch breaks to smoke a 6x60.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Chateau Maduro. Thanks @Dran









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> So how'd it go? You've got some awesome lunch breaks to smoke a 6x60.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


it wasn't bad at all, only issue was keeping it lit (pretty humid down here today)....make my own hours so lunch can be an hour or ten minutes


----------



## Olecharlie

Paul Garmirian Symphony 20 with some fine Porto from no other than Portugal!
TGIF!!


----------



## greasemonger

poppajon75 said:


> A temporary condition. Haven't built the shed yet, so I've got a bit of a cluttered back porch. Good for a table and storage I suppose though.


Oh I wasn't being sarcastic. Those things are beefy and seemingly indestructible. Mine just doesnt fit in the car anymore with the carseat lol.


----------



## greasemonger

Original Exs. Eq habano is so nice with age


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> it wasn't bad at all, only issue was keeping it lit (pretty humid down here today)....make my own hours so lunch can be an hour or ten minutes


Glad you enjoyed it brother and yeah humid weather sucks in this sport

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I have two more of these... haven't got the slightest idea where they came from. Never even heard of this blend until my google search a few minutes ago...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one.


----------



## jmt8706

My after dinner stick. A CAO Flathead V554 Camshaft. My first box pressed stick. Wonderful deep chocolate notes throughout.


----------



## Travoline

jmt8706 said:


> My after dinner stick. A CAO Flathead V554 Camshaft. My first box pressed stick. Wonderful deep chocolate notes throughout.


I have a box of those and when it runs out I will get another. I enjoy them. I really enjoy the box presses because I don't have to worry about them rolling away when I randomly sit the down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Oak & Eden with Nikka Coffey. This is one of my favorite EZs...it's so damn good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Cossie

msmith1986 said:


> Chateau Maduro. Thanks @Dran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That is one "reliable" cigar.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie

My old stand by. Perdomo Champagne Noir









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb


----------



## BobP

Feels like fall! 48 degrees and still dropping as of 0400. Last of my PDR, for $2 they are pretty good. If the computer is listening, they need to go on sale again.


----------



## Cossie

BobP said:


> Feels like fall! 48 degrees and still dropping as of 0400. Last of my PDR, for $2 they are pretty good. If the computer is listening, they need to go on sale again.


Thats a great cigar for the money

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto and Coffee to start the day

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Uncle Lee with a Guatemalan dark roast,


----------



## Madderduro

I'm assuming this is this years release...still got a few of last years which were really good...about to find out how this compares


----------



## haegejc

EZ The Raven: NEPENTHE. Burn sucks but the flavors are great!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

So humid last night it was like smoking underwater. But this HE Miami soldiered through even though the wrapper split.


----------



## UBC03

S&W said:


> So humid last night it was like smoking underwater. But this HE Miami soldiered through even though the wrapper split.


If you know the humidity is crazy. Wet the wrapper. A couple spritz of distilled water, then wipe it off . I used ro run it under the faucet but Jack guided me to this version.

The filler stays at the RH we prefer but the wrapper regains elasticity to stretch when the humidity and heat expands the filler .

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> If you know the humidity is crazy. Wet the wrapper. A couple spritz of distilled water, then wipe it off . I used ro run it under the faucet but Jack guided me to this version.
> 
> The filler stays at the RH we prefer but the wrapper regains elasticity to stretch when the humidity and heat expands the filler .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


you couldn't post this yesterday eh? it was so bad down here by the swamp that birds were skating, not flying :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> If you know the humidity is crazy. Wet the wrapper. A couple spritz of distilled water, then wipe it off . I used ro run it under the faucet but Jack guided me to this version.
> 
> The filler stays at the RH we prefer but the wrapper regains elasticity to stretch when the humidity and heat expands the filler .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Damn wish I knew that when I was in Mexico 2 months ago.
I live in Scotland we don't have humidity haha

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Such a great offering from My Father. At the ninth month these have taken over as my favorite MF. First smoke all week and after the first week of school it tastes like heaven. I am really sick of this heat. Come on not so hot season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Olive Serie v petit corona.
Great littlesmoke still lasts me an hour haha.
Hope everyone's weekend is going well.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not a RP fan but this Edge isn't bad after 2 free range eggs, grass fed beef and buckwheat with a mug of Bulletproof Mentalist! Lol

I tried some organically grown cigars one time and man they were bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural, Quandrum (box pressed robusto). I like these.


----------



## Gumby-cr

So far today :grin2:


----------



## YingKo

Nub Cafe Espresso I got from @greypilgrim76.

Flavor was great with my cold brew this morning but the draw was difficult.


----------



## S&W

Onyx Reserve this morning. Good smoke...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Drew Estate Maduro Coronets
always a good quick smoke

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Ratzilla. My fave DE stick, perfect size as well.
This and the Serie v melanio are The only cigars iv bought more than 2 boxes of.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

S&W said:


> Onyx Reserve this morning. Good smoke...


Good to hear. I have one in my tupperdor. :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Had my first MC White this morning, pretty good.


----------



## Madderduro

I should get more of these...probably smoked a fiver and its such a consistent stick....flavors, draw, burn all spot on every time


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wasn't planning on staying indoors most of the day but now I am. If your curious as to why you can hop on over to the banter threads. I HATE bees :vs_mad:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> I should get more of these...probably smoked a fiver and its such a consistent stick....flavors, draw, burn all spot on every time
> View attachment 256702


YES! Still my cigar of the year :thumb:


----------



## hawk45

That kind of day..









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Hickorynut

Found this hiding. ..yeehaw!
Need to fish through the singles drawer more often....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

long freaking day, time to sit back and enjoy this EZ courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta , thanks man!!!


----------



## Wheels Up

Monte by Montecristo today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travoline

Got this in the MAW from @Tulse a while ago...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

these are so frickin good....and when the burn line hits the gold paint its just plain cool...sticks like this remind me why I still smoke cigars


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> Wasn't planning on staying indoors most of the day but now I am. If your curious as to why you can hop on over to the banter threads. I HATE bees :vs_mad:


You allergic? I love bees, I have a hive


----------



## haegejc

TX Cigar said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro.


I like those triples!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Morning and afternoon smokes. Tat from @Dran and HdM from @kacey, thanks bro's. Worked all day to make up for heavy rain yesterday.
















Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## BobP

Small PG for the end of a good day.


----------



## TCstr8

Opening day for football. Thank God.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Never been a Padron fan but really wanted to try this 80th Anniversary! Thanks to @Sine_Qua_Non for giving me the opportunity. Once I hit the 2nd 3rd it's coming alive! Dark chocolate, coffee and nuts with a touch of leather. I've always said there one of the best constructed cigars made. Perfect draw and razor sharp line. I doubt they will ever be a cigar that I'm sold on but I will have a Padron on occasion. 
Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Oliva Cain 550 after a day of yard work...


----------



## MattT

Warped Maestro del Tiempo from @JtAv8tor if I remember correctly.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stellar weather tonight....
CFED Charlie Foxtrot.....Glory!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cossie said:


> My old stand by. Perdomo Champagne Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


The last time I smoked it I loved the flavor. And these aren't expensive.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

From the first cigar purchase I ever made via CI. It hasn't lost anything. Purchased Aug 16










Sent from the Westside


----------



## huffer33

Today at the beer fest









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## GunnyJ

Oh...and while I was smoking that stogie, these bad boys were smoking hickory!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Westside Threat said:


> You allergic? I love bees, I have a hive


Yellowjackets. Mean buggers they are. I've applied sting kill 3 times now where they got me the most and it's still throbbing. Hope I can sleep tonight. I still have half the lawn to cut tomorrow too :surprise:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Yellowjackets. Mean buggers they are. I've applied sting kill 3 times now where they got me the most and it's still throbbing. Hope I can sleep tonight. I still have half the lawn to cut tomorrow too :surprise:


Two thoughts.....hire the "local boy" to spray roundup should take care of the lawn...adult beverage and cigars to full the pain...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> Yellowjackets. Mean buggers they are. I've applied sting kill 3 times now where they got me the most and it's still throbbing. Hope I can sleep tonight. I still have half the lawn to cut tomorrow too :surprise:


Yellow jackets arent "bees". Kill at will.

Although they are really good at eating young caterpillars on tomato plants.


----------



## blackrabbit

All Out Kings courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## YingKo

I expected more flavor from this. Maybe my palate isn't up to it.


----------



## TCstr8

YingKo said:


> I expected more flavor from this. Maybe my palate isn't up to it.


I'm a fan of them. But my palate is trash (thanks to 20+ years of smoking cigarettes). Initially thought I'd get a hint of whiskey...since that's in the freaking name. Nope. None. But do enjoy the hell out of them for my trash palette.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V #4 after T- bones that were on sale for $7.99/lb. Really good quality for being on sale! Hereford beef raised in Minnesota.


----------



## Madderduro

some Pennsylvania goodness


----------



## WABOOM

GunnyJ said:


> Oliva Cain 550 after a day of yard work...


Oh man, I used to love IPA's but could never enjoy a cigar with it. Maybe it was just me.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

love me some tats


----------



## tazdvl

With the party in full swing, teens in the pool, my BOTL and I found time for an AJ Fernandez Fallen Angel, box press, in Toro.










Sorry, I didn't get a picture of it when we were smoking. I'll post more about the party in the banter thread later.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Sunday Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Guatemalan,


----------



## Hickorynut

Weather worthy of firing an EZ Knuckles courtesy of @greasemonger with some Southern Texas Pecan coffee









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Recluse Draconian this morning. An underrated company.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje and CAO Amazon basin from @mpomario ... great smoke thank you!!










Tapacrap will not allow the image of the CAO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And this mornings tasty DE Undercrown Flying Pig!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Yellowjackets. Mean buggers they are. I've applied sting kill 3 times now where they got me the most and it's still throbbing. Hope I can sleep tonight. I still have half the lawn to cut tomorrow too :surprise:


I got tagged 3x cutting the yard last week and on Fri. my whole lab group got tagged on our field trip. Got them on the head, through jeans, etc. and many got a dozen or more. One student hadn't ever been stung (how does that happen?) and seemed to be swelling more than I wanted to see so I rushed her over to the student health services. Turned out OK but they counted 15x and that was according to her without fully undressing (got up her shorts too). They are assholes.

You can kill a whole hive by just putting a glass bowl over the hole (at night so they are home). They won't dig out a new hole because they don't think it is blocked. I have done it - takes a while and is a bit gruesome but it does the trick and beats pouring gas right into the ground.


----------



## Gumby-cr

huffer33 said:


> I got tagged 3x cutting the yard last week and on Fri. my whole lab group got tagged on our field trip. Got them on the head, through jeans, etc. and many got a dozen or more. One student hadn't ever been stung (how does that happen?) and seemed to be swelling more than I wanted to see so I rushed her over to the student health services. Turned out OK but they counted 15x and that was according to her without fully undressing (got up her shorts too). They are assholes.
> 
> You can kill a whole hive by just putting a glass bowl over the hole (at night so they are home). They won't dig out a new hole because they don't think it is blocked. I have done it - takes a while and is a bit gruesome but it does the trick and beats pouring gas right into the ground.


Looked last night and this morning and I still can't find where they are. Didn't see any flying around. It's a rather large side yard. It doesn't help that half the yard is crab grass. That makes it even harder to see holes in the ground. I actually made it 42 years before I got stung which happened in the backyard a few years ago. I guess yesterday was making up for lost time. It was shocking to see 3 just hanging onto my boxer shorts when I lifted up my shirt. I'm off to Menards later to see what they have that I can spray/have on me when I cut the rest of the grass tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Looked last night and this morning and I still can't find where they are. Didn't see any flying around. It's a rather large side yard. It doesn't help that half the yard is crab grass. That makes it even harder to see holes in the ground. I actually made it 42 years before I got stung which happened in the backyard a few years ago. I guess yesterday was making up for lost time. It was shocking to see 3 just hanging onto my boxer shorts when I lifted up my shirt. I'm off to Menards later to see what they have that I can spray/have on me when I cut the rest of the grass tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.


Only one way to find out.. fire up the mower... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Looked last night and this morning and I still can't find where they are. Didn't see any flying around. It's a rather large side yard. It doesn't help that half the yard is crab grass. That makes it even harder to see holes in the ground. I actually made it 42 years before I got stung which happened in the backyard a few years ago. I guess yesterday was making up for lost time. It was shocking to see 3 just hanging onto my boxer shorts when I lifted up my shirt. I'm off to Menards later to see what they have that I can spray/have on me when I cut the rest of the grass tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.


They usually get you soon after you actually run over the hole (like on your next pass by the area) - it should be pretty close to where you got stung. If you move quickly I've run right over them when they are calm to start with and escaped. Just watch closely for any broiling up when you come back past. They are a lot easier to spot once they are pissed off a little.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Alec Bradley Maxx superfreak in Panama City Beach after moving our baby bird into her dorm.
















Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

had a wash and wax the car gar and a yard gar today


----------



## Kidvegas

Madderduro said:


> had a wash and wax the car gar and a yard gar today
> View attachment 256794
> View attachment 256796


Mmmm Amistad good CT cigar!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Kidvegas

Damn POWERHOUSE!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## jmt8706

Just a Don Tomas maduro between running errands.


----------



## haegejc

Rocky Patel Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro from a noob trade with @Barry12321. Full bodied smoke right here!! I have not had many RPs before but that might change. Thank you @Barry12321.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Macanudo Inspirado Red Label









For starters, I'm not a Macanudo fan, but I refuse to throw away a cigar without at least lighting it on fire. My previous experience with Macanudo has been the Heritage Reserve. The flavor profile was not to my liking, and the construction was terrible. Loose draw, canoeing, and multiple relights.

That said, two of these Inspirados were given to me by Macanudo at The Big Smoke last November. The flavor profile is more to my liking than the Heritage Reserve. The construction hasn't been much better. It has a loose draw, and dropped hot ash on my bare knee and foot with only a 1/2" of burn. ( @UBC03, I was thinking of you when I refrained from posting a picture of the ash on top of my bare foot. You're welcome!!) it has required one touch up due to canoeing, and maybe working on another canoe going into the third third.

Good enough for cleaning the BBQ and drinking some iced coffee.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Mexican Hot Chocolate saved by the Modus


----------



## S&W

huffer33 said:


> I got tagged 3x cutting the yard last week and on Fri. my whole lab group got tagged on our field trip. Got them on the head, through jeans, etc. and many got a dozen or more. One student hadn't ever been stung (how does that happen?) and seemed to be swelling more than I wanted to see so I rushed her over to the student health services. Turned out OK but they counted 15x and that was according to her without fully undressing (got up her shorts too). They are assholes.
> 
> You can kill a whole hive by just putting a glass bowl over the hole (at night so they are home). They won't dig out a new hole because they don't think it is blocked. I have done it - takes a while and is a bit gruesome but it does the trick and beats pouring gas right into the ground.


I sort of like the idea of them dying a slow, painful, torturous death. No more gas in the hole. I'm going to do this the next time I find a nest.


----------



## YingKo

Another fine stick from @greypilgrim76.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa Murcielago with a cup of Kona,


----------



## Olecharlie

Damn Punisher!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After cooling my lips down from the Punisher I smoked this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## S&W

I'm not a big fan of the foot band. But overall this is probably my favorite cigar band. Good smoke too...


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Salvation. This was a pepper bomb the first few inches. Liked it a lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Rage


----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> Another fine stick from @greypilgrim76.


Love that one. Those are some of the best around at that price point. I've got a maduro in my tupper that I need to try!


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano... Time to buy a box


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Damn Punisher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo Charlie....fugetaboudit!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Found one to fit my mood.....brash, unforgiving, strong flavors, pepper and that burn deep in the back of your throat....liking this with a cup of Kona...

H Upmann Media Noche









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## blackrabbit

Roma Craft- Intemperance. Good cigar, but the Cromagnon is more my thing.


----------



## GunnyJ

WABOOM said:


> Oh man, I used to love IPA's but could never enjoy a cigar with it. Maybe it was just me.


Yeah...just you !


----------



## Westside Threat

GunnyJ said:


> Yeah...just you !


They definitely don't pair well but I still muscle through it.

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

The T has a permanent home in my humidor










Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03

Forgot what a smoke bomb some NCs are.. this was a real treat. Actually almost got my eyes watering on the first retro. You get used to retroing a ton of smoke. Forgot you gotta limit yourself a bit with these people bombs..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Got this one in my noobie sampler from @Rabidawise about a year ago, and it's been resting quietly since then. Decided to give it a try this evening, and now I have to ask--WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME HOW GOOD THESE ARE? 

(Full disclosure: several of you probably did, and I just forgot.)


----------



## Travoline

greypilgrim76 said:


> Got this one in my noobie sampler from @Rabidawise about a year ago, and it's been resting quietly since then. Decided to give it a try this evening, and now I have to ask--WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME HOW GOOD THESE ARE?
> 
> (Full disclosure: several of you probably did, and I just forgot.)
> 
> View attachment 256858


One of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Ninfa


----------



## tazdvl

La Perla Habana.










Fixing guns and eating homemade pizza at a friends house. Drinking ice water and telling tall tales and lies!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## GunnyJ

So in both pics, the camera decided the focus should be on the really awesome grass...but tonight's first smoke was a Padron 7000. ButI was enjoying the outdoors so I followed it up with a Diesel.


----------



## WNYTony

A nice Punch that @Nstoltzner sent me in the Noob Sampler trade


----------



## GOT14U

Good night
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Natefiet

greypilgrim76 said:


> Love that one. Those are some of the best around at that price point. I've got a maduro in my tupper that I need to try!


It was actually a brick house maduro that got me into trying different / darker wrappers. They are good smokes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Guatemalan


----------



## awk6898

A little yellow cello to start the day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

So after cutting a chunk out of my hand with a hedge trimmer, losing around 3/4 pint of blood and stitching myself up at home... I finally get to sit down and enjoy a cigar and this is very nice indeed really enjoying the flavours.
I never ever pay attention to blends and wrappers used so I would have no clue if someone asked me to name my favourite wrapper. Going to start paying more attention to it to get more in depth in the hobby.
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

TAA 51th from @Gumby-cr









pandamonium


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Project and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Forgot what a smoke bomb some NCs are.. this was a real treat. Actually almost got my eyes watering on the first retro. You get used to retroing a ton of smoke. Forgot you gotta limit yourself a bit with these people bombs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dude....smoking people? Not good, even I won't smoke people....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> The T has a permanent home in my humidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


When I see 7-8 Puff-Kin liking something at this level....its time to get these on my list...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Peapaw said:


> TAA 51th from @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pandamonium


Hopeth youeth enjoyeth sireth :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw

Gumby-cr said:


> Hopeth youeth enjoyeth sireth :grin2:


Ith very good

pandamonium


----------



## Hickorynut

siay tiay oreignfay anguagelay ayday?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> siay tiay oreignfay anguagelay ayday?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Why they changed the band to say 51TH instead of 51ST I still don't know.


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> siay tiay oreignfay anguagelay ayday?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Sus quoque tuum Latine sugit !!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Dude....smoking people? Not good, even I won't smoke people....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Don't knock it till ya try it... you end up with alot less neighbor's that way...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Roman Candle. Getting ready to watch Apocalypse Now Final Cut. I'm pretty sure that I will still be smoking this cigar well after the movie is finished :cb


----------



## huffer33

Pretty darn good for what I recall paying.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

This is pretty good so far.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Cossie

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Roman Candle. Getting ready to watch Apocalypse Now Final Cut. I'm pretty sure that I will still be smoking this cigar well after the movie is finished :cb


Was this version any good?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Edgy85 said:


> So after cutting a chunk out of my hand with a hedge trimmer, losing around 3/4 pint of blood and stitching myself up at home... I finally get to sit down and enjoy a cigar and this is very nice indeed really enjoying the flavours.
> I never ever pay attention to blends and wrappers used so I would have no clue if someone asked me to name my favourite wrapper. Going to start paying more attention to it to get more in depth in the hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Better pay more attention to your hedge trimmer also....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## disco_potato

Four Kicks Maduro Monday









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cossie said:


> Was this version any good?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Finished a bit ago.I still prefer the original cut. The color in some of the shots in the final cut seem washed out and like the redux version I think the added material wasn't needed. The original is classic as far as I'm concerned and never needed any remakes or cuts.


----------



## Cossie

Gumby-cr said:


> Finished a bit ago.I still prefer the original cut. The color in some of the shots in the final cut seem washed out and like the redux version I think the added material wasn't needed. The original is classic as far as I'm concerned and never needed any remakes or cuts.


Thats Pretty much the vibe I got. I thought Redux wasn't as good as the first one

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

$5 Hand Rolled Honduran Cigar. Made a trip to Roatan Honduras 🇭🇳 a couple of years ago with the wife for our Honeymoon. Stopped in Mexico, Belize, Honduras and too many other places to remember. While at a resort in Roatan there was a lady rolling cigars for $5 a stick. She said they are not Cuban but who really knows what they are. So I call them my “Hand Rolled Honduran” Got $100 worth and for the $5 they are super good smoke. Well made, nice draw and a great taste!


----------



## Edgy85

GOT14U said:


> Better pay more attention to your hedge trimmer also....lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Haha duely noted or teach the other half how to Garden I think it's her turn to have a go 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 and my all time favorite so far.


----------



## zcziggy

So far, I like everything from AJ Fernandez


----------



## g1k

I'm behind a few days - here goes
Last Wedensday: Ave Maria courtesey of @*cjmmm47*










followed by one of my go-to cigars









Saturday night in Hickory, NC courtsey of @*WNYTony* - great smoke, I'll be getting more if these










And today ocean front - Mr. Brownstone










And a Flor de Cesar courtsey of @*haegejc* - another great smoke!









Ryan


----------



## haegejc

Gran Habano's Persian King Tiger. For around $6 pretty dam good.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## cracker1397




----------



## Olecharlie

I always pick up a few of these on their annual release! Every time I smoke one I know why I do!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Damn Guuud!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## UBC03

Eh... think it was a little young









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

HE Miami on the course earlier and an AB Sungrown currently


----------



## Natefiet

Stopped by my local B&M this evening and smoked a Caldwell Long Live the King. I didn't grab a picture because I didn't want to be "that guy" at the lounge. 

It was a good smoke though. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tatuesday Tramp Stamp


----------



## haegejc

Guardian of the Farm for breakfast!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Guatemalan dark roast,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy morn....
Cain Ct and Guatemalan.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Principle cigars accomplice









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

I loved this! Like a lot. Great little petit petit corona, good 30 min smoke before work full of luscious coffee flavour. Think this will be a future box purchase. 
Many thanks @BobP for the stick.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> I loved this! Like a lot. Great little petit petit corona, good 30 min smoke before work full of luscious coffee flavour. Think this will be a future box purchase.
> Many thanks @BobP for the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


How's your hand?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> How's your hand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Doesn't feel as bad today as I thought it would. Just a little bit achy which is good.
My ego is more damaged haha. 
Cheers for the concern brother 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

You're the 4th or 5th person I know that got fubar'd trimming their hedges.. at least all your digits are still attached. Can't say the all the ones I've seen ended that well. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> You're the 4th or 5th person I know that got fubar'd trimming their hedges.. at least all your digits are still attached. Can't say the all the ones I've seen ended that well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yeah was pretty lucky to be fair. Stuck my hand in a pint glass to stop the blood going everywhere while I ran upstairs...that glass was 3/4 full 20 seconds later haha. I nearly lit up the opus x iv been saving as a pre pain treat.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia TKO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

This stick was good, a 2hr 7min smoke.


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje Broadleaf Cazadores courtesy of @Gumby-cr









Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## YingKo

We got some rain today and the temperature dropped enough to enjoy a cigar during the day.

Another one from my noobie trade. Thanks @greypilgrim76!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender with a cup of Kona,


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

I think this one of the first cigars I smoked and still like


----------



## Olecharlie

Geese another crazy-work day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

This is dang good! Too bad I only had 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

finally tried a HE Miami outside watching the rain pass by... I'm kicking myself more that I didn't catch the box deals last month.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ren Huggins said:


> finally tried a HE Miami outside watching the rain pass by... I'm kicking myself more that I didn't catch the box deals last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Hopefully the deal comes back again. I think they had the sale at least a few times now on those and the Norteno's :grin2:


----------



## southpaw13

Going back to the first cigar I ever smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cabiguan Mad. from 1-2017. Tasteee


----------



## msmith1986

Cain F yesterday and Joya Black mini today.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Liking this guy so far, courtesy of @Gumby-cr

Lots of smoke from a little guy. Might be a 5 pack purchase in the future. Thanks a lot bud! This the first one I've put fire to out of the ones you sent!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tried my first Norteño tonight. Easily the most Padrón-like non-Padrón cigar I’ve encountered. (Which is a good thing in my book!) A good, leathery smoke with a solid nic kick!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Hopefully the deal comes back again. I think they had the sale at least a few times now on those and the Norteno's :grin2:


Yeah, I got a Norteno I won at a DE event last year waiting on me but I didn't want to burn it until I saw the sale again so I could make a "informed"  decision before I buy.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

greypilgrim76 said:


> Tried my first Norteño tonight. Easily the most Padrón-like non-Padrón cigar I've encountered. (Which is a good thing in my book!) A good, leathery smoke with a solid nic kick!


That's it. I'm going to go smoke the one you sent me.


----------



## YingKo

Thanks @greypilgrim76, I'll be buying more of these.


----------



## mpomario

Fallen Angel with almost 2 years on it while getting some more of my work done. I think I like the robusto grande size better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~

Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non

Duno if you can see this from Band Camp, curious if you smoked that 90th yet I sent you...


----------



## YingKo

BOSSTANK said:


> Delicious ~
> 
> Compliments of @Sine_Qua_Non
> 
> Duno if you can see this from Band Camp, curious if you smoked that 90th yet I sent you...


Nice toybox!


----------



## Cossie

La Palina Black Label. Interesting. The cigar is so rich, I got a full feeling. Good smoke









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

AF no. 55 I think from @Humphrey's Ghost









pandamonium


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel UHC and Guatemalan,


----------



## haegejc

Blackbird Raven to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't smoke Viaje very often, if I do its probably cuz @Gumby-cr sent it.....

I remember the last Viaje I smoked....it was two years ago, and was a Daisy Cutter...I remember because I smoked it in a very hot humid day on an empty stomach in the morning.......but I liked it!

Viaje Hair of the Dog exclusive for Anthony's Cigar Emporium.....is very,very good....










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

My last Naughty List Maduro









Always looking to trade special cigars for more of these.


----------



## jmt8706

I had a Night Crawler size MUWAT. Didn't have the vitamin n kick the bait fish size had. It was a good stick.


----------



## tazdvl

mpomario said:


> Fallen Angel with almost 2 years on it while getting some more of my work done. I think I like the robusto grande size better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just smoked a toro a couple days ago and I agree with you about the robusto grande. Toro still wasn't bad, tho!!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Costa Rican Cumbres


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin with many thanks to @Rondo :grin2: IMO this is the best Tatuaje cigar I have ever smoked besides the regular JV13 size. This cigar fits my wheelhouse perfectly. Thanks again for sending one my way :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Neanderthal with a Manhattan this afternoon. I was proud of this picture but Tapatalk thinks it's a ***** so it's going to turn it sideways....








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## disco_potato

Happy birthday to me!










Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## UBC03

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy birthday.. enjoy brother

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

EZ RED ARMY MEN








:cb:


----------



## Archun

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy Birthday!:cb:


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, Spuds.


----------



## Cossie

UBC03 said:


> Happy birthday.. enjoy brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Trying this Gurkha Extreme.


----------



## jmt8706

@disco_potato Happy Birthday!


----------



## poppajon75

Norteño by way of @disco_potato. Thank you, and happy birthday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Calaveras with a cup of Blue mountain,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Natefiet

Liga Privada Ratzilla courtesy of @Gumby-cr

This is one hell of a great smoke! Gonna have to try and find some online for a good price!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed White Chocolate Mocha ~


----------



## Ren Huggins

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy birthday, hope you're puffin your ash off brother!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Olivia V is the Wednesday flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Won the nub contest with that stick, it's my favorite Liga.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cava and Kona.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Originally Posted by disco_potato. 
Happy Birthday to me!

Happy Birthday BOTL! Hope it’s the greatest ever!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day, not too crazy at work, cool breeze, Life is Good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy Birthday Tater Salad!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Liga Privada Ratzilla courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> This is one hell of a great smoke! Gonna have to try and find some online for a good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Glad ya liked it :grin2: Good luck on finding a sale on those though. Most of the LP Unico line is hardly ever discounted. Hopefully you didn't set off any smoke alarms inside. All Liga Privada cigars put off a ton of smoke.


----------



## zcziggy

Good thing I bought a box of these...


----------



## Kidvegas

EZ Chocolate Bar

Thanks to @Gumby-cr

Freaking great bro, thanks!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> Olivia V is the Wednesday flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How was it? I have some on order.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Natefiet

huffer33 said:


> Neanderthal with a Manhattan this afternoon. I was proud of this picture but Tapatalk thinks it's a ***** so it's going to turn it sideways....
> View attachment 256994
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Because turning it sideways makes it okay to post a ****? Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Natefiet said:


> Because turning it sideways makes it okay to post a ****? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Its more gangsta that way.


----------



## greasemonger

Cloud Hopper and Oyster City Hooter Brown. The barnyard petting zoo was strong with this one prelight.


----------



## huffer33

Natefiet said:


> Because turning it sideways makes it okay to post a ****? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


So it is a funky thing - I can upload it directly from the gallery unless they filter it. But they will still accept it as an "attachment" after rejecting it that way, but then turn it sideways. Some people post as attachments all the time, and some have mentioned to open the image with an editor and close it to get it to attach straight. I'm not up to that generally. Also I'm generally nonplussed with the filter as the proportions would be insulting


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier today









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Pudgy Drac and Glen Bacalta










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin with many thanks to @Rondo :grin2: IMO this is the best Tatuaje cigar I have ever smoked besides the regular JV13 size. This cigar fits my wheelhouse perfectly. Thanks again for sending one my way :vs_cool:


Those are great! So is Rondo!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dropped the girlfriend off at the airport now heading home.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Peapaw

disco_potato said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Happy birthday brother.

pandamonium


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday @disco_potato


BOSSTANK said:


> CFed White Chocolate Mocha ~


Me too.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Kidvegas said:


> EZ Chocolate Bar
> 
> Thanks to @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> Freaking great bro, thanks!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Nice! Funny thing. I was rotating my 5 pack boutique shelves yesterday and found a fiver of those. Might have to fire one up later today.


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> How was it? I have some on order.


Quite good! First third was mild and slightly floral. Cocoa and creamy flavors were strong in the second third. I had some burn issues with the last third, but it was never harsh, bitter, or overly peppery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

101SA and Guatemalan...#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> 101SA and Guatemalan...#ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How's the cutter? I have one headed my way.


----------



## jmt8706

Caldwell Eastern Standard. A good stick, had to put it down at the final third, didn't want to stay lit without constant puffing.


----------



## TX Cigar

Java and coffee.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> How's the cutter? I have one headed my way.


I use it on #ThriftyThursday and is worth everything I invested in it.....:grin2: It was a freebie! It works, not the best, not the worst......


----------



## Edgy85

Natefiet said:


> Liga Privada Ratzilla courtesy of @Gumby-cr
> 
> This is one hell of a great smoke! Gonna have to try and find some online for a good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Keep checking back on cigars of habanos. I managed to get a box for 79 dollars... Was such a good deal I bought another. Not sure if they still have them in stock right now.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> I use it on #ThriftyThursday and is worth everything I invested in it.....:grin2: It was a freebie! It works, not the best, not the worst......


I just got two with my delivery today, not bad, but the sliding action is chunky. I won't be using it for the "good" sticks. Like you said, it works, and it was free. :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

The calm before the storm


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ Overrun and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

Man these are good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## huffer33

wow really good. Esteban Carreras Chupacabra Hellcat. I wasn't feeling thrifty tonight.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> wow really good. Esteban Carreras Chupacabra Hellcat. I wasn't feeling thrifty tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Man these are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yummy! As good as the Statement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Been really enjoying these little guys lately!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva O and Cafe Bustelo....#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wheels Up

Discussing this Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva tonight with my companion, "Black Dog."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crown

My first Norteno.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Lost and Found Pepper Cream White Chocolate Crunch this morning, a JSK Red Knight for lunch, and thrifty dinner


----------



## Gumby-cr

Whatever this mystery cigar is that was sent to me from @JtAv8tor :grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoying last week of good weather before the hurricane comes and ruins my life for about a week or longer if I get deployed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> Discussing this Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva tonight with my companion, "Black Dog."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you mean "Black Dawg" :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Black Works- Rorschach. Good small smoke, from the pass.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Going back to the coffee-infused well tonight and trying the Tabak Cafe con Leche tonight. One of the (justified) complaints about infused cigars is that they don't really change much over the course of a smoke, so i was curious to see how this obviously engineered stick would or wouldn't change that. Turns out, it works really well. The first 3/4" or so of the stick was maduro-wrapped and had a nice spiciness under the coffee flavor. Once the burn reached the natural wrapper, it shifted to the tried-and-true sweet, creamy Dulce flavors, which lasted for most of the smoke. However, the last 1.5" or so of the stick shifted back to the maduro, and this time, instead of hot spice, it took on something more like a cinnamon undertone. All in all, one of the most interesting, satisfying, and delicious coffee sticks I've come across!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Yummy! As good as the Statement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's a way different type of cigar, this one has a very strong retro while the statements have a smoother not as much "in your face" flavor....I thought I had sent you one of these???

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## CgarDann

Casa Turrent ******* courtesy of @GOT14U. and Democratico Reserva 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

CgarDann said:


> Casa Turrent ******* courtesy of @GOT14U. and Democratico Reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For some reason it censored my PM to you, it's called a *******....not sure why the gods that be don't like that word but I sure hope you like it.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Out cast....still won’t let me put the two words together without xxxxxx them out


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

These are utterly amazing cigars. Not even considering that they can be had for $3 each. It's the weirdest thing. They smoke like a $15 cigar. These are without a doubt my #1 value NC.


----------



## Westside Threat

*******

Huh, interesting


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with something called 'breakfast blend'


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> *******
> 
> Huh, interesting


No it's called "out cast" but for some reason the forum automatically censors that word if you don't put a space between the two....weird

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> No it's called "out cast" but for some reason the forum automatically censors that word if you don't put a space between the two....weird
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Rumor is, the old forum "banned" a bunch of words, when they had problems years ago, before we got here. Apparently that was one of the trigger words back then. I've seen this a couple times since I've been here. I'll alert admin to take this one off the naughty list .

That's my guess anyway.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> No it's called "out cast" but for some reason the forum automatically censors that word if you don't put a space between the two....weird
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


If YOU can't figure out how to squeeze a word passed the censors, it must be on THAT list.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> For me it's a way different type of cigar, this one has a very strong retro while the statements have a smoother not as much "in your face" flavor....I thought I had sent you one of these???
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Actually I think you did, can't remember if I smoked it, may still be in the cooler lol. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Bought the box as a bit of a blind buy as it was on a good deal but damn is this tasty!!
So glad iv got another 24 on standby!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Mad MF.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> No it's called "out cast" but for some reason the forum automatically censors that word if you don't put a space between the two....weird
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Outcast outcast outcast.. just checkin to see if it's fixed.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

OK but not really the type of flavours I like. Bit too dark for my palette I think.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Kicking off a long weekend the right way.
I’ve found with wraped cigars the smoke is very dry.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Peapaw

the camaro show said:


> Kicking off a long weekend the right way.
> I've found with wraped cigars the smoke is very dry.


What do you mean, dry? How?

Is your smoke usually wet?

pandamonium


----------



## Peapaw

Some things you want wet...

smoke isn't one of them.


pandamonium


----------



## TX Cigar

So I've only had a few Fuente's, but I'm smoking this one now and have another one on hand. Both says Gran Reserva. This one has a little black on the band and the other a little green. How do I know what I'm smoking and what is what? Can't see anything else identifying what it is? Sorry for the noob question. I've had a short story before believe it was clearly marked as such. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## the camaro show

Peapaw said:


> What do you mean, dry? How?
> 
> Is your smoke usually wet?
> 
> pandamonium


Dry in texture. Still had lots of smoke output. You know how some smoke is thick and creamy others is thinner and oily.


----------



## Peapaw

the camaro show said:


> Dry in texture. Still had lots of smoke output. You know how some smoke is thick and creamy others is thinner and oily.


Gotcha

pandamonium


----------



## George007

Fresh out the box San Lotano New World


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Outcast outcast outcast.. just checkin to see if it's fixed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lmao, it looks like it is.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Friday night Choix...and Kubota...yeehaw!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida


----------



## CgarDann

TX Cigar said:


> Mi Querida


Great cigar


----------



## zcziggy

Man O' War Virtue...nice basic cigar


----------



## Rusty Nail

Room 101 10th Anniversary.


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas UG house blend. Not wowed by this. First for everything I guess. Hopefully rest helps.


----------



## Olecharlie

These darn Gavitos are very hard to beat! A little Eagle Rare doesn't hurt lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> These darn Gavitos are very hard to beat! A little Eagle Rare doesn't hurt lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not had these in a long time


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just started with Padron Churchill Maduro with over 2 years on it. These are tasty.


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Have not had these in a long time


This is a Noel Rojas house special. To my knowledge there is only one B&M in Texas that has them. The latest batch is richer and darker. Very good and the new NR released Statement rocks solid!


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Couldn't wait any longer to try the one I got in my CFED COTM. Stolen Throne by Noel Rojas. Pretty tasty after a hard day. I think I like the Statement better but may need to try it again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Mi Querida


One of my favorites, problem is I have so many favorites!


----------



## southpaw13

Time to watch the Boilers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Lots of smoke!


----------



## Pius X

My first opus x! Played a nice course today















Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> This is a Noel Rojas house special. To my knowledge there is only one B&M in Texas that has them. The latest batch is richer and darker. Very good and the new NR released Statement rocks solid!


Have never been to the actual store but got one in a trade from a BOTL from another board. Had no clue they were so rare :surprise: how about a trade :wink2:


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Beginning lineup of birthday weekend smokes. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

the camaro show said:


> Dry in texture. Still had lots of smoke output. You know how some smoke is thick and creamy others is thinner and oily.


But how was it?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Have never been to the actual store but got one in a trade from a BOTL from another board. Had no clue they were so rare :surprise: how about a trade :wink2:


We can make that happen, I need to check my inventory.


----------



## Olecharlie

capnpfff said:


> Beginning lineup of birthday weekend smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmith1986

My #ThriftyThursday, today, and tonight. Working too much. Parodi, Smithdale Maduro, Hoyo La Amistad silver, and Villazon 2nds- Punch Champion.






























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

capnpfff said:


> Beginning lineup of birthday weekend smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! What day is it?


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Saturday Morning Puffers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

msmith1986 said:


> But how was it?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed it. I've had a few Wraped sticks and this is my favorite so far. Lots of black coffee, salty leather and a touch of spice and sweetness. Definitely a little strength at the end too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&A Daddy Mac with my Morning coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Viuda Negra from @kacey. Thanks again wherever you are :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

capnpfff said:


> Beginning lineup of birthday weekend smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Hella yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

So very good. Had to try one out. For science. I surprised UG has any of these left. Burning fantastic even in the high humidity this morning. Stripes shop exclusive by NR. He's killing it lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Couple sticks while getting the BBQ to temp for the overnight brisket

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## capnpfff-cl

jmt8706 said:


> Happy birthday! What day is it?


Today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

capnpfff said:


> Today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

capnpfff said:


> Today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Madderduro

cavalier black...
viaje hamaki....
sobremesa creme brulee...


----------



## tazdvl

Alec Bradley Prensado Lost Art while working on the old Chevy Avalanche. 









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday. LFD.


----------



## Edgy85

Great stick.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

capnpfff said:


> Today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Happy bday !!


----------



## TX Cigar

I think I experienced my first plugged cigar. I dont have the fancy tools I read about on here, but I noticed some of the tobacco a little different color than the rest so with my fingers, and teeth, I tried to get some if it out. Helped a little. Maybe? Just not much smoke. Is this what is considered a plugged cigar?


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## George007

The big boy! Padron 7000 Maduro. Got a good 2 hours to kill? This is for you! Was buried on the bottom of one of my humidors. Must be like 6 years old


----------



## TX Cigar

Much better. No pluggage.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## S&W

Ave Maria Immaculata Saloman. One of the bigger cigars I've smoked. Enjoyed every puff.


----------



## Shaver702

Stay Smokey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

C-fed boutique seconds. Very good. Worth the coin.


----------



## mpomario

A Killer B while chilling at the pool. Had a Sabor de Esteli lancero afterwards but forgot the pic. Both hit the spot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

capnpfff said:


> Today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Happy trip around the sun day!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

A blind cigar from JT









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano after almost 72 hours of work


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano after almost 72 hours of work


Well deserved...enjoy it.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Well deserved...enjoy it.


thank you sir...seems like we are out of danger down here :grin2:


----------



## Natefiet

AF Gran Reserva, not too bad....a lot of pepper to start but mellowed out some after the first third. I have to say I'm not the biggest fan of the flavor profile but I liked the short story I smoked the other day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Got this from @Hickorynut a year ago. Sure it's good, but it's no UHC. Thanks Kev









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge,


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Got this from @Hickorynut a year ago. Sure it's good, but it's no UHC. Thanks Kev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I agree....it odd for a Diesel... :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Staggeringly good, 10+ years on it. One of the best cigars I've had
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

LLTK Mad MF corona


----------



## YingKo

Adding this to my favorites thanks to @greypilgrim76.


----------



## UBC03

TX Cigar said:


> I think I experienced my first plugged cigar. I dont have the fancy tools I read about on here, but I noticed some of the tobacco a little different color than the rest so with my fingers, and teeth, I tried to get some if it out. Helped a little. Maybe? Just not much smoke. Is this what is considered a plugged cigar?


Compare it to sucking a milk shake through a straw that just too narrow.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

greasemonger said:


> LLTK Mad MF corona


I absolutely love those. Perfect representation of how using the PA ligero I grew up with as filler makes a great smoke.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## jmt8706

WABOOM said:


> .


What's your opinion? I've heard mixed reviews on those.


----------



## JtAv8tor

jmt8706 said:


> What's your opinion? I've heard mixed reviews on those.


Personally I have never had a bad MB3 myself.


----------



## WABOOM

jmt8706 said:


> What's your opinion? I've heard mixed reviews on those.


I've always liked these.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Madderduro

if you've never smoked a sin compromiso u need to...
so frickin good


----------



## greasemonger

Whipped Cream


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blue Sunday with a Nicaraguan med roast,


----------



## Olecharlie

Great when your time is very limited, toss half the stick is ok if needed lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting the day off with this Padron Maduro 2000 :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

picked up a bundle of brickhouse fuma maduros for yard gars....for the price these are a deal...pretty decent smokes


----------



## mpomario

First NOCF I have had. First from the sampler I picked up down there earlier in the summer. Draw was a little tight but my PD got that tuned in. Social Club. Pretty good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel Wicked Salamon courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band.

What?...I've got a few hours to kill....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MFLB 1922
Two years later it's still nice and robust.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Sunday


----------



## mpomario

RoMa Craft Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger before it's too hot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Cleaning up the bike and enjoying this pointy beauty.
And no I'm not a lycra wearing traffic upsetter I just use it for going back and forward to work...no lycra or spandex required 









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Westside Threat said:


> Staggeringly good, 10+ years on it. One of the best cigars I've had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Wow. You were patient with that brother! Glad you enjoyed it so much.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

5 year old Shark and some 1792









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I know it's not Thrifty Thursday, but.....

I keep some of these in the El Cheapo "non-smoker" tupperdor. They don't taste bad. Very one dimensional. Mild. The construction and draw has been good on every one I've smoked. Burn line is razor sharp.

Not bad for a buck! And I don't cry if I have to pitch it after the first third.

Erin Go Bragh Irish Whiskey 









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blonde Bombshell 2.0 ~


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## S&W

While enjoying this cigar I reflected on just how grateful I am for this forum. The friends and connections I've made here have afforded me opportunities to enjoy smoking cigars that would not be otherwise obtainable. This one was turned a lazy Sunday afternoon into a special occasion.


----------



## BobP

This is going to take a few minutes.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nice setup but I had to toss the cigar. Now smoking an unmentionable. There's nothing better than a Sunday followed by a holiday Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## jmt8706

Aging room maddie. Pretty one dimensional, not too bad though.


----------



## Kidvegas

SD Kudzu









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## g1k

A couple of NCs from this past week:
LaPalina Bronze



















I think this Opus is 2007-2008 vintage?










Another oldie: CAO Criollo









nubbed it:









LaPalina Red Label









Padron courtsey of @kacey









Surfs up - Laranja this morning









Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima get some relaxing in...
Aganorsa Signature and Cafe Bustelo









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## blackrabbit

Cromagnon- Knuckle Dragger


----------



## CgarDann

Hickorynut said:


> Ima get some relaxing in...
> Aganorsa Signature and Cafe Bustelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How did you like the cigar ? I was meaning to try one at my local B&M but did not get a chance just yet. What's the profile?


----------



## Olecharlie

One of the darkest cigars and very oily, with a pour of Scallywag!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Great way to end a Sunday - Ezra Cleaver 2 courtesy of @GOT14U










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CgarDann said:


> How did you like the cigar ? I was meaning to try one at my local B&M but did not get a chance just yet. What's the profile?


I like them a bunch. This one is at a year old. Cream, Graham cracker, peppercorn (taste, not heat) some kinda cereal grain type hint...rosado wrapper and some medio tiempo leaf inside. Goes great with coffee and probably also with a smooth single malt.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## YingKo

Thanks @greypilgrim76! This one is a winner too!


----------



## capnpfff-cl

After work smoke.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

hickorynut said:


> i like them a bunch. This one is at a year old. Cream, graham cracker, peppercorn (taste, not heat) some kinda cereal grain type hint...rosado wrapper and some medio tiempo leaf inside. Goes great with coffee and probably also with a smooth single malt.
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's shine palace...byoj...


sold !!


----------



## lex61

EZ Snowman. Good right down to the nub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a med roast Breakfast Blend,


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoke few Connie's but this one is my favorite! Great with a mug of Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Starting off my Labor Day morning with a little breakfast. My favorite Curivari. Cafe Noir 54
This one has a little over 1.5 years. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Back from a short trip to Santa Fe NM. Great town to visit!!! Several sticks I enjoyed while exploring.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Joya Silver Ultra to start Labor Day off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

CgarDann said:


> Great way to end a Sunday - Ezra Cleaver 2 courtesy of @GOT14U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope you liked that one

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Back from a short trip to Santa Fe NM. Great town to visit!!! Several sticks I enjoyed while exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic line up. SF is a cool town. Lots of good festivals and art markets.

Uno mas para mi. Humidity is low. This cherry Viaje Chicharones is great so far.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Labor Day and ima......laboring of course. This Joya outta get me through to a top shelf evening..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

GOT14U said:


> Hope you liked that one
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Great cigar !


----------



## Archun

AF Between the lines:cb


----------



## Archun

TCstr8 said:


> 5 year old Shark and some 1792


Gotta love them sharks! :cb


----------



## Gummy Jones

Not sure where I got this

One of you guys? 

Haven't had a Connecticut in a dog's age


----------



## JtAv8tor

Never lets me down.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monte White.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tiger Kitty ~


----------



## Gummy Jones

JtAv8tor said:


> Never lets me down.


Dang I forgot about those!


----------



## S&W

Guardian of the Farm


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishop Blend. These just keep getting better and better!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First one for Labor Day.

Camacho Corojo 









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

Enjoying a Padron... throwing away cigar magazines


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The T with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Whatever this is sent to me from @JtAv8tor. Review in JT's blind sampler thread :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> Enjoying a Padron... throwing away cigar magazines


I wish I would have saved some of the cigar magazines and catalogs when I first started smoking 12 years ago. I used to circle the ones I liked. Probably the majority of the cigars were dog rockets and not even made anymore :vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat

The word "spectacular" comes to mind










Sent from the Westside


----------



## lex61

CigarFed HendriX ROTT. Full bodied goodness that I'm sure will get even fuller with a little time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

lex61 said:


> CigarFed HendriX ROTT. Full bodied goodness that I'm sure will get even fuller with a little time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I snagged a 10er of these looking forward to trying them myself.


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Kidvegas

A little something before the Golden Helmets take the field!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> I wish I would have saved some of the cigar magazines and catalogs when I first started smoking 12 years ago. I used to circle the ones I liked. Probably the majority of the cigars were dog rockets and not even made anymore :vs_laugh:


I would just throw them in the cabinet by the toilet for reading but it got out of hand haha... wish they all would stop sending them to me... always look online anyways


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just fired up this El Borracho Natural courtesy of @Rondo. For a natural wrapper it sure looks like a maduro. Not complaining though :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna finish Labor Day with this Davidoff 702 and some dessert (pears) 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Enjoying a Padron... throwing away cigar magazines


I keep in a tub fer lighting brush piles in the fall....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I keep in a tub fer lighting brush piles in the fall....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


For people that don't know. It's his job, not a hobby...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Brown Tatuaje.


----------



## GOT14U

Man these Texas specials aren't bad at all...and these LC50- 17's suck very little
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

Final smoke for Labor Day


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Just fired up this El Borracho Natural courtesy of @Rondo. For a natural wrapper it sure looks like a maduro. Not complaining though :grin2:


I actually like the naturals over the Madura sticks...go figure

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> The word "spectacular" comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Damn skippy

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> For people that don't know. It's his job, not a hobby...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think it may be both


----------



## greasemonger

Londres Maduro at Lake Hartwell and an Illusione Roth now


----------



## zcziggy

Le bijou 1992, nice little rocket. Hurricane is over so I can relax and have a cigar


----------



## GOT14U

Getting better and better with some age
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## the camaro show

These are much better with age. I had one fresh and it was alright but let it sit for about 3 months and 10x better.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

E.P. Carillo Oscuro courtesy of @duece de Masta


----------



## JtAv8tor

Giving it a whirl on the way to the airport

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Been a few days. I shared a couple of LCs with a friend on Friday evening and haven't been able to smoke since.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

There's always a morning after.....

Ave Maria Lionheart and Guatemalan...















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

I closed my eyes and grabbed a cigar from one of my overflow coolers. It's better than nothing I guess :mischief:


----------



## haegejc

From last night. Marrero Artistico Solomon This was an enjoyable 2 hour smoke. I did not expect a near perfect burn!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

A few this past week.


----------



## zcziggy

Olíva melanio. Nice evening down in so. Florida


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Olíva melanio. Nice evening down in so. Florida


I've got some of those, can't wait to try them.


----------



## haegejc

Flor de las Antillas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

These are good.


----------



## Ren Huggins

JT special #2... Blind review coming soon.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Mb3


----------



## msmith1986

15'









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## the camaro show

Didn’t care for this, can’t seem to find a Connecticut I like.


----------



## Peapaw

the camaro show said:


> Didn't care for this, can't seem to find a Connecticut I like.


Well quit trying, a connie is not in your wheelhouse. No need to waste money on them.

pandamonium


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ blessed leaf

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and a breakfast blend coffee,


----------



## haegejc

the camaro show said:


> Didn't care for this, can't seem to find a Connecticut I like.


Try.

https://halfwheel.com/joya-de-nicaragua-antano-ct-robusto/365422/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CFed Basket Case and a mug of Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

La Aurora Preferido Diamond


----------



## Olecharlie

Whipped Cream










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to disrobe this Espada and enjoy it with some Guatemalan......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> La Aurora Preferido Diamond


Che pibe!!!! :smile2:


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> Che pibe!!!! :smile2:


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

It's a great day for a great cigar.


----------



## Edgy85

34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!! Great choice in smokes!! Have a great day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday @Edgy85


Hickorynut said:


> Time to disrobe this Espada and enjoy it with some Guatemalan......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I had one of those that was actually surprisingly good. I know they have sort of a bad rap... What did you think?

Quesada Reserva









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday young fellow!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse Mighty Mighty.


----------



## Olecharlie

This is the cigar that was my first real cigar! Haven't had one in a very long time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Happy birthday @Edgy85I had one of those that was actually surprisingly good. I know they have sort of a bad rap... What did you think?
> 
> Quesada Reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I had my first one on the beach in PR......thought it might be the surroundings more thn the cigar, but I was wrong. I had another 2 this year and liked them. This one is alnost a year old and I quite liked it also. I don't care too much for the other Monte Cristos' though....


----------



## Hickorynut

@Edgy85 Happy 'nother year around the sun. Enjoy your youth......


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday and be glad you still have hair no matter what color it is :grin2:


----------



## Archun

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.


Happy Birthday!:vs_cake:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.


Happy birthday brother! Those greys are just your wisdom starting to showing.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje MOAB :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Cheers for the birthday wishes guys.
Just enjoying a mojito or 2 to wrap up the day.
Much love 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday my friend! Don't forget, with the grey hairs, also comes great wisdom.


----------



## disco_potato

A couple from yesterday and today. First Corto in a long while. Nice pepper hit at the start but it settled down pretty quickly. The Dim Mak wasn't as woody as the last one.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> Time to disrobe this Espada and enjoy it with some Guatemalan......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


There is still room for more bands on that stick...:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Had the white pearl yesterday. Today was a sun grown kind of day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Millennium (Pre-birthday smoke) with a cup of Blue Mountain


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday brother! Hope it was a great one! :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Hapoy Birthday Edgy.


----------



## restomod

Been a hot minute since I just relaxed and had a good one. Roma Aquitaine


----------



## zcziggy

Enjoying a Foundry courtesy of my noob bud @Ren Huggins


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a delicious My Father tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the camaro show

From a little earlier


----------



## Rondo

Tantrum









Exponentially better than the first of this fiver, smoked a couple months ago.

Happy Birthday @Edgy85


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

the camaro show said:


> Didn't care for this, can't seem to find a Connecticut I like.





Peapaw said:


> Well quit trying, a connie is not in your wheelhouse. No need to waste money on them.
> 
> pandamonium


Or ask @Fusion for suggestions. Connie's are not in my wheel house either. Fusion suggested the only Connie's that truly made me happy.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## greasemonger

PDR Oscura


----------



## mpomario

Have a great one @Edgy85. Lifting this Meteor Hammer box pressed double perfecto habano wrapped beauty with some time on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Grimalkin by Emilio this evening

Starting to think I should have snagged more than 10 of these

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Edgy85 said:


> 34th birthday today. The grey hairs are multiplying and the waist is growing so thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Brother.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A few for the day


----------



## CgarDann

Edgy85 said:


> Cheers for the birthday wishes guys.
> Just enjoying a mojito or 2 to wrap up the day.
> Much love
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Happy bday enjoy your day !!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Enjoying a Foundry courtesy of my noob bud @Ren Huggins


Ya likes??? I hope it and what's in that glass took you to happy land for a bit.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Ya likes??? I hope it and what's in that glass took you to happy land for a bit.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


it was good...very smooth, not peppery and easy to smoke, liked it. honey jack and a cigar always do the trick :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic,


----------



## Cossie

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina Classic,
> 
> View attachment 257654


I just had a La Palina black last night. It was damn good

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> it was good...very smooth, not peppery and easy to smoke, liked it. honey jack and a cigar always do the trick :grin2:


Good! Haven't had the honey Jack before, might have to take a trip to the beverage mart.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

95 today and brown leaves dropping everywhere...smh...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

Hickorynut said:


> 95 today and brown leaves dropping everywhere...smh... ...


A while back I worked for 6 months in Georgia. Love the weather in the winter there :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

CgarDann said:


> A while back I worked for 6 months in Georgia. Love the weather in the winter there :smile2:


Did you get yer honorary *******?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Costa Rican Kalaveres


----------



## CgarDann

Hickorynut said:


> Did you get yer honorary *******?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Not really my work was behind a desk. Maybe a "red eyes" from all the time spend by staring at the computer monitor. :nerd2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Archun

[UNTITLED] PROJECT


----------



## Gumby-cr

I haven't posted them all in the past few weeks but...I've had a Viaje everyday now and today is the 14th day in a row :vs_rocking_banana: I need to play the lotto too since I saw there is another Skull and Bones Red Series shipping now :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Wynwood Hills Deranged


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Embassy Selection with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas!!!!!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones!!! Love these!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo courtesy of @poppajon75.

I must say that I'm a convert. This turned out to be a great smoke and I'll be looking to add a 5er to my humidor on my next go round.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Yellow cake.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

huffer33 said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Just had one of those recently, very good stick.


----------



## jmt8706

Well, I had the DE Undercrown Maduro. Did it save the Undercrown line from an 0-3 shutout? No, it was a very mild, not much maduro flavor smoke. It did put out a smoke show. "We're all stars now in the smoke show". DE Undercrown line is now 0-3 for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv the 4x48!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Luv the 4x44!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent cigar:grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Cromagnon.


----------



## Hickorynut

This to be a tough 10 days....so wine-not!
RB Genesis Project for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice temporary end to an insane work week so far


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Excellent cigar:grin2:


It certainly is, actually a 4x48, I can get 1-1 1/2 hrs out of this little fellow


----------



## greasemonger

Hoyo Black courtesy of @Olecharlie reliable smoke thanks!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## JtAv8tor

I think this is a Mexican hot chocolate from CFed

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## S&W

Glad there is finally some NFL to watch...


----------



## YingKo

And still yet another fine stick from @greypilgrim76. You warned me that this would be strong and it is but it's much better than the Camacho Corojo I had a few weeks ago. That one almost killed me. This one is much better.


----------



## Westside Threat

Broadleaf. It's been a long (but short) week










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Las Calaveras courtesy of @Gumby-cr with Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Guaimaro. Really tasty cigar but the cap split when I cut it so I had to slide the band up to "repair"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CH now.....Fuente later.... 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2019 Las Calaveras courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with Nicaraguan coffee,
> View attachment 257728


Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wait...This isn't a Viaje :surprise: Don't think I've ever had the Lost City blend so let's fire this up :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

In my top 3. Can't get enough of them.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


It's a good one! I wasn't expecting to much with it being so young, if there smoking that well now they should be really good around the one year mark! That Lost City looks great right now, I think I'm gonna dig one out for this afternoon.


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites.


----------



## Rusty Nail

7000.


----------



## jmt8706

Add me to the Oliva club. Great stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Jrfoxx2

AB Tempus Natural


----------



## jmt8706

BOSSTANK said:


>


How was that one? I've only had their Habano stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

jmt8706 said:


> How was that one? I've only had their Habano stick.


First box I got of these they were excellent, second box sucked lol.


----------



## haegejc

Privada Club Exclusive from last night. Meh. kind of boring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Some from yesterday and this morning. Not a bad one in the bunch. That HE Miami is something else.























Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ third dimension

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lost City from 2012 with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## Olecharlie

X and Porto...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

R44 and wine-not.... @JtAv8tor and @Gumby-cr after the blind review I dug around till I found this....holy crap it is box pressed literally from the box! The R52 is not....I humbly beg yer forgiveness. 
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> X and Porto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You prompted me to pick up and American Port and Sherry for the fall....dang you....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

PDR. .. Not too shabby, smells and taste like coffee


----------



## S&W

RB Olancho


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> You prompted me to pick up and American Port and Sherry for the fall....dang you....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lol that's payback for you prompting me to-pick up the CFed Roma sampler! Actually at the end of the day were both winners!


----------



## greasemonger

EH lance


----------



## zcziggy

zcziggy said:


> PDR. .. Not too shabby, smells and taste like coffee


well...that was a first and last...could not smoke it pass the first third :frown2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CHLI









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday!!!!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I sold a bunch of these a year and half ago cuz I didn't like them, but I found a couple of these in my ammodor. I'll be damned... I am enjoying this much more than I remembered.


----------



## mpomario

Those are the bees knees after a year.

An old favorite in my favorite size. Need to get another box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

If you don't have a box of these your insane!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat

It's Friday. Large cigar and large pour of scotch










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> If you don't have a box of these your insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Never heard of Fernandez Quiroga.


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> Never heard of Fernandez Quiroga.


I have coveted these and it takes a great stick for me to buy "another" box simply because there are so many new sticks out there but I'll tell you what. After finishing the first box of these I ordered 2 more....great stick in my opinion.

Disclaimer: if you buy a box and don't like them I'll buy them from you 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Is it Saturday yet? 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

A little bit of rest have made these sticks killer!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

These never disappoint, just keeps getter better with age. Almost 2 years rest on this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> A little bit of rest have made these sticks killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Those are great, been waiting for them to be back in stock...


----------



## BobP

CFed snitches, tried smoking one a few days back. Had to put it down, non cigar issue, figured I would try again. Shouldn't get any interruptions this time...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,


----------



## Edgy85

These are unbeatable.
Only 4 left from the box and nowhere else to get them at a cheap price 
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> 
> View attachment 257814


Happy birthday brother, enjoy your day the best way!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> 
> View attachment 257814


Happy birthday.
Hope you have a good one!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> 
> View attachment 257814


Happy birthday! That cello looks like maybe it's been around for a few of your birthdays too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Caldwell El Suavesito and Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday Nathan @OneStrangeOne









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> View attachment 257814


Happy Birthday :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> 
> View attachment 257814


Happy Birthday Nathan

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> View attachment 257814


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Madderduro

room 101 doomsayer....very boring cigar imo


----------



## TX Cigar

Archtype sacred scales. Never had before. Someone at the B and M mentioned it was similar to liga privada??


----------



## Jankjr

Atlantic has boxes of FQ Proper on sale at 50+% off



GOT14U said:


> I have coveted these and it takes a great stick for me to buy "another" box simply because there are so many new sticks out there but I'll tell you what. After finishing the first box of these I ordered 2 more....great stick in my opinion.
> 
> Disclaimer: if you buy a box and don't like them I'll buy them from you
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Jankjr

Happy birthday Nathan!



OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> View attachment 257814


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## CgarDann

Happy bday @OneStrangeOne


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia TKO!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Warped “Daughters Of The Wind”.


----------



## Archun

EZ Old Fashioned Donut &#55356;&#57193;


----------



## TX Cigar

3rd one of the day already.


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> Atlantic has boxes of FQ Proper on sale at 50+% off


Nice! Thx

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> Atlantic has boxes of FQ Proper on sale at 50+% off


How do you get the 50% off....I see them there but not at 50%....wondering if there is a trick to save a little more money.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## S&W

A couple from today


----------



## Barry12321

Not bad... but not so sure about #2 Cigar of the Year, ha.


----------



## S&W

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,


Happy Birthday with many Happy Returns!


----------



## jmt8706

Edgy85 said:


> These are unbeatable.
> Only 4 left from the box and nowhere else to get them at a cheap price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


I just got another in my boutique mystery bag from Holt's. Try them.


----------



## jmt8706

Today a Room101 Serie HN. Not a bad stick.


----------



## Gumby-cr

So far so good. Stolen Throne Toro :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#2 Tat Miami 10th with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## Edgy85

jmt8706 said:


> I just got another in my boutique mystery bag from Holt's. Try them.


Cheers man I'll check them out 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Out to the deck with this Diamond Crown and a double pour of Scallywag neat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with a Nicaraguan medium roast,
> View attachment 257814


Happy Birthday! That looks like a tasty stick.


----------



## jmt8706

Barry12321 said:


> Not bad... but not so sure about #2 Cigar of the Year, ha.


Try the CAO Flathead V554 Maduro if you get a chance, mighty tasty.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Enjoying my favorite cigar, getting ready for the big game...

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Fuente and Jameson Irish whiskey


----------



## Jankjr

GOT14U said:


> How do you get the 50% off....I see them there but not at 50%....wondering if there is a trick to save a little more money.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Their discounted price is listed next to MSRP. All their boxes look to be considerably less expensive as compared to SBC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Been on the go all freakin' day. I'm starving so I'll eat after this CFED Steampunk Maduro and Reeds Ginger Brew.....priorities of course....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> #2 Tat Miami 10th with a cup of Blue Mountain,
> 
> View attachment 257920


Happy Birthday Brother.....hee-hee.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Barry12321 said:


> Not bad... but not so sure about #2 Cigar of the Year, ha.


Those benefit from a long nap....turn into absolute dessert bombs....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

FF X
First one that I've smoked.
It's very good.


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Gran Toro Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Last night I had a Rocky Patel The Edge Habano. It was alright but not my favorite.


----------



## msmith1986

Thrifty Thursday was a 660 Maduro house stick from Union Cigar Club in Gettysburg. Yesterday Cromag Knuckle Dragger. Tonight 16' Foyle maduro.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk
View attachment 257940


----------



## Barry12321

CLE Prieto... big fan of Christian Eiroa


----------



## tazdvl

Finally getting some cool evenings under 100°. Saturday night smoke-out at a brother's house. We try to do this every Saturday. These sticks are paired with Tulamore Dew. @UBC03, feel free to clean up any of my posts, if I get stupid later.

















Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning, Hick woke up on the “Dark Side”... where are you Nathan?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Good Morning, Hick woke up on the "Dark Side"... where are you Nathan?


Morning 
Trying to get my eyelashes unstuck from my eyeball,
AVO Heritage and Nicaraguan


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying this Gavito Sr. from LWC. Since it's probably the only smoke for the day, I'll make it count. GO Cowboys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Enjoying this Gavito Sr. from LWC. Since it's probably the only smoke for the day, I'll make it count. GO Cowboys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great cigar and +1 on Cowboys!


----------



## haegejc

My first MUWAT from @Barry12321. Thank you really enjoying this one!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

haegejc said:


> My first MUWAT from @Barry12321. Thank you really enjoying this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give em a few years and the really come around

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Belated @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Insignia100

Cain Daytona Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiPuff

Lazy Sunday afternoon courtesy of CAO Brazilia and Bulleit Rye old fashioned with black walnut bitters.

62° means sweats and a sweatshirt out on the deck...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 2000 Maduro and a rum & Diet Coke. Go SF49’ers! And happy NFL season!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Had to take the girls for their nail appointment, lucky for me a b&m was right across the street, whew!!!

LGC serie R maduro









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Birthday Blend

Thanks to @Gumby-cr









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## haegejc

2019 Las Calaveras I will be getting a box of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PTAaron

Bout to fire up this guy from @TexaSmoke... can't wait!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Court Reserve 2018 for round 3 today. By far my least favorite CH!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Going to give this Micallef Herencia Maduro a try for the first time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

El gueguense courtesy of @mpomario









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Jaime García


----------



## Olecharlie

PTAaron said:


> Bout to fire up this guy from @TexaSmoke... can't wait!


Let me know, I purchased a fiver of those.


----------



## Pius X

Opus X and Macallan









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2018 Hit & Run with Unibroue










Sent from the Westside


----------



## PTAaron

Olecharlie said:


> Let me know, I purchased a fiver of those.


I really enjoyed it. Never tried a "fresh one so I can't compare but I'd do one of these again in a heartbeat.

I've finally been working my way through the stuff that's been sitting for a year or more - makes such a difference!
Had a couple AB sungrowns that had been sitting for 18 months - definitely don't taste like something that cost me $2 when I bought them


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Calidecks

Great stick!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## TX Cigar

EZ.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying my first of this line,



















"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## g1k

A few from the past week



















Ryan


----------



## g1k

This rates #1 best cigar I've ever smoked. 2007 Anejo. I hope the newer vintages are as good.










Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut

Tennessee wine and a Curivari.....woohoo!

The wine is so sweet I'm getting salted caramel and butterscotch from the Buenaventura ......but thankfully no pumpkin spice...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying my first of this line,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


WTH is that?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Last Call


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> WTH is that?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Looks like a Mbombay Corojo


----------



## the camaro show

Had a ryj 1876 habana reserve that was decent, gonna stock up on some winter smokes soon.


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> WTH is that?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


https://www.bombaytobak.com/product/mbombay-corojo-oscuro-robusto/

take a look, it was actually pretty good. I may look at grabbing a box or two.


----------



## Barry12321

Paley's Vault


----------



## haegejc

2019 LFD Football from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso Olancho and Nicaraguan,


----------



## Rondo

Hickorynut said:


> ......but thankfully no pumpkin spice..


Pumpkin is a decoration, not a food.








Relaxing on the deck being bombarded with acorns. Dang squirrels. 
"They're only good for stew and jerky" [email protected]


----------



## huffer33

Good morning everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Pumpkin is a decoration, not a food.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK

lex61 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


uke:


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Black Label in good form courtesy of @cracker1397









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Damn tasty smoke

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr

This cigar is for last night. Found the yellowjackets nest in the yard yesterday. It was met with 3 full cans of wasp spray. I still got stung a few times even though it was dark. Hopefully they are gone. Guess I will find out in a few weeks when I cut the grass again :serious:


----------



## Archun

2014 Herrera Esteli Tienda Exclusiva Barrister Cigars


----------



## Edgy85

A lil prensado and rum action.
Hope everyone is good.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley American Classic


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Alec Bradley Prensado.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2018 Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Sticking with the alec Bradley theme.


----------



## BobP

Got done early today, hanging out with ladies.


----------



## CgarDann

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2018 Bishops Blend with a cup of Costa Rican,


Love this cigar :vs_clap:


----------



## haegejc

Rojas Statement Maduro!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nica Puro Alec Bradley... Very strong


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel and Sweet Tea.....where did fall go?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## disco_potato

Last Sindicato. Won't miss them.










Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## greasemonger

Ranflajo goodness with boozy coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Diesel and Sweet Tea.....where did fall go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Go??? I'm still waiting for it to show up! High 90's around here, cold front moving thru this week so only mid 90's rest of the week.


----------



## Natefiet

Couple of guys at my local B&M were raving about this guy....not a bad smoke but I may need to see if its available in a non-chisel tip. I've had 2 of these now and I can't say that I like how the chisel tip smokes.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

16', purdy good









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Blonde Bombshell ~ down on the bayou listening to it rain...


----------



## mpomario

Have not cared for these Nomad 307s. Comfortable enough for an evening smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

So my roommate kicked me out of the room for a while so he could have a girl over. This was good my first Roma but definitely a spice bomb.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Epifania for breakfast


----------



## huffer33

Breakfast of Champions









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Coyol and coffee.....the one cigar you can chew on or smoke or both I've found....lol









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm already running out of bee themed cigars. They need to make more :grin2: Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades as first cigar of the day.


----------



## jmt8706

An Oliva V Melanio, and a strong cup of black coffee.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Time to fire up this Diesel Rage courtesy of @blackrabbit :grin2: Thanks again.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## talisker10

Epernay, flavor bomb. My friend is smoking a monte 4.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## YingKo

Taking a break from working and packing.


----------



## Insignia100

Black Market Esteli in my hammock.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got one in today. Dragons Wish









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## the camaro show

YingKo said:


> Taking a break from working and packing.


How was this?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Probably how I'm going to wind up on my porch in a few hours Sideways...


----------



## YingKo

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


Not too bad. Better than their "13".


----------



## CgarDann

What a treat: Ezra Fried Turkey. Diplomatico Reserva and cappuccino. Life is good !!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Oak and eden rye. Last days of summer 😪😪[


----------



## greasemonger

Diablo on the UGA course earlier playing from the bulldog tees


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blending session

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje Limited.


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Got one in today. Dragons Wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You got some catching up to do!


----------



## cracker1397

This fine smoke courtesy of @SilkyJ
Thanks bro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Havana VI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## WABOOM

V #4. Rested 3 years. These are great.


----------



## Gummy Jones

A pint of the black stuff governor


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## GOT14U

Man this one is smoking great!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Kidvegas said:


> Oscura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Man those are good, I need to smoke more of them

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> You got some catching up to do!


Well the summer is almost over here in AZ so it doesn't feel like your out in a oven....catching up I shall do! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

CgarDann said:


> What a treat: Ezra Fried Turkey. Diplomatico Reserva and cappuccino. Life is good !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How'd you like it? Worth the price of admission?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Hickorynut

Late night DPG CC









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

A little Pecan Pie before bed!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Diablo on the UGA course earlier playing from the bulldog tees


That's right it Anniversary week. Happy Anniversary!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

haegejc said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very consistent cigar from my experience


----------



## CgarDann

GOT14U said:


> How'd you like it? Worth the price of admission?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I would totally go for a 5er :wink2:


----------



## mpomario

Well earned smoke after a long day in the trenches. CH FKM. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

cracker1397 said:


> This fine smoke courtesy of @SilkyJ
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these things!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Natefiet

Back to the undercrown after a few weeks and trying some different stuff. It's really hard to beat this stick at the $3-4 a piece price point.

Paired with a Founders Breakfast Stout....its heaven!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Pleasantly surprised at how enjoyable this was...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> Oscura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


That stick rest somewhere in my top 10... good stick


----------



## Kidvegas

BOSSTANK said:


> That stick rest somewhere in my top 10... good stick


Agreed!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie O and Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Illusione Rothchildes for the start of the day!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last night, really surprised at how much I like these.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Ranflanjo and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Damn these things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I have at least 10 of those if your interested in a trade. I don't care for them. I took them out of the cello a few months ago if that matters to you. I'm easy if your interested in trading :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Needed something easy this morning. Never disappoints!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fixing to fire this bad boy up and get my mow on...


----------



## huffer33

Oscuro... Almost forgot the pic









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Espinosa Maduro Corona Gordo. Really enjoying this smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## zcziggy

CAO anaconda, part of the Noob Sampler Trade from @JohnUSA


----------



## CgarDann

My father LA GRAN OFERTA and Don Papas small batch rum










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Herrera Esteli Brazilian Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

UG Shopbytch by Rojas


----------



## jmt8706

Nice smoke while watching Round 2 of the storms roll in.


----------



## msmith1986

'15









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Finally had time for a smoke tonight


----------



## mpomario

Getting back into the box today. Figured it was appropriate. I really like these. They have a very toothy wrapper, but every other one has to be reamed with the poker to get them to draw well. After that they are great. Still worth it and they are still getting better.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally got one in this evening.
Blind no. 3 of 5 from JT, review coming soon...









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tiger Kitty ~ out for a walk


----------



## CgarDann

Ren Huggins said:


> Finally got one in this evening.
> Blind no. 3 of 5 from JT, review coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Construction and ash look amazing :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show

This was absolutely fantastic! I’d highly recommend everyone try one. I’m interested to try the new sherry cask version after this being a winner.


----------



## Barry12321

LFD Chapter I chisel... my [email protected]$$ cut the chisel before realizing it wasn’t meant to be smoked this way...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## huffer33

warped Villa Sombra









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Late 90's LGC courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Can still kinda tell it's a LGC, but it has lost a lot. Not all yellow cello is gold....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

I smoked an incense stick this morning.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> Late 90's LGC courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Can still kinda tell it's a LGC, but it has lost a lot. Not all yellow cello is gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


That's a shame back in the day.
Those were rolled in Miami Florida.
And boy they were some of the best Gloria's i ever smoked.
In fact i liked those better than the Cuban version.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Never seen so many white ashes.
Oh Shoot i am in the wrong section.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a shame back in the day.
> Those were rolled in Miami Florida.
> And boy they were some of the best Gloria's i ever smoked.
> In fact i liked those better than the Cuban version.:wink2:


Agreed!


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never seen so many white ashes.
> Oh Shoot i am in the wrong section.
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


go back where you belong!!!!!! :smile2:


----------



## Archun

LC 2014


----------



## TX Cigar

Quick walk from hotel to airport in Seattle this morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Archun said:


> LC 2014


Sweet Baby Jeebus


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> go back where you belong!!!!!! :smile2:


Okay i know when i am not wanted.:vs_laugh:
Besides i have been thrown out of better places.:vs_laugh:
All joking aside your still welcome in the Habano's section.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Okay i know when i am not wanted.:vs_laugh:
> Besides i have been thrown out of better places.:vs_laugh:
> All joking aside your still welcome in the Habano's section.:vs_cool:


thanks...avoiding the dark side as much as i can...:smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

Notes of plum, cream, pepper, cedar.


----------



## YingKo

Just closed on our new place. First cigar in the back yard.


----------



## zcziggy

YingKo said:


> Just closed on our new place. First cigar in the back yard.


congrats!!!


----------



## Archun

YingKo said:


> Just closed on our new place. First cigar in the back yard.


ENJOY!:vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

YingKo said:


> Just closed on our new place. First cigar in the back yard.


Congrats! Looks like a great place to enjoy a smoke.


----------



## zcziggy

Olíva melanio....slowly the weather is getting nice down here


----------



## TX Cigar

Sin Compromiso


----------



## haegejc

RoMa Craft Neanderthal with some Angels Envy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blessed leaf with some Rum and DP

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Too lazy to find the thrifty thread 

#ThriftyThursday 
La Aurora Corojo.....I bought these to be mow-gars...(next step down from grab-a-gar) and right now they are young and dumb, but have a truckload of flavor. Might have to elevate these, cuz it has hints of Fuente....roasted nuts, buttery, woodsy. And the ash is dark.....but I'd bet there is some nica hiding in the filler.

This tenner was 9 bucks on the Devil site 
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Blessed leaf with some Rum and DP
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Fancy digs....no Notell Motel this trip?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Fancy digs....no Notell Motel this trip?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hilton is the way to go with all this travel, stay tuned tonight's a 2 cigar night haha

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje TNT :grin2: These pack a pretty big kick of Vitamin N :twitch:


----------



## greasemonger

UG Stripes by Rojas and Willie Dines


----------



## JtAv8tor

Peanut butter cookie for round 2

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CgarDann

Wanted to try this one for a while now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Aquitaine courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Roma Aquitaine courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 258300


Only got to smoke one of those myself but I remember enjoying it very much :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Only got to smoke one of those myself but I remember enjoying it very much :grin2:


It's off to a great start! :vs_cool:


----------



## Insignia100

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto -- wasn't a fan, for whatever reason. Only finished half before I called it quits...


----------



## lex61

Plasencia Reserva Original, apparently the first certified organic cigar. Some pepper on the retrohale and decent flavors throughout.


----------



## Barry12321

Dark Ritual Limitada 2011... very smooth but lost too much flavor in 8 years?


----------



## the camaro show

I absolutely love drew Estate


----------



## Westside Threat

Viaje Skull & Bones Hulk and Old Pultney










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

Cracker Crumbs


----------



## Olecharlie

Good early Friday morning gang!


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> ...


too early to post a picture? :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> too early to post a picture? :grin2:


Posted the wrong pic lol, correct now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> thanks...avoiding the dark side as much as i can...:smile2:


----------



## Edgy85

Away for a couple of days holiday in gorgeous Aberfeldy. Feeding the ducks at the pond while smoking a V.
Hope everyone is well.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 with Nicaraguan coffee,
> 
> View attachment 258318


You have been in a Lot 23 kick lately I noticed

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> You have been in a Lot 23 kick lately I noticed
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Yeah, it's a good morning smoke, always consistent flavors and rarely ever has any construction issues, plus they smoke well enough young. At $3 a stick it's hard to beat.


----------



## haegejc

RC Intemperance to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

A 5 Year-old LP UF-4


----------



## Edgy85

Still my number 1 cigar of all time. Perfection, can't imagine anything beating it for me.
Found the perfect drink to pair with it.
What a combo.
Loving my time away in the fresh air and calming sounds of the Scottish countryside.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed my last DT Maduro. Mellowed out even more having around 4 months rest on it. The pepper really came out to play! This humidity really needs to drop, it has wreaked havoc on the burn this past week.


----------



## haegejc

At the lounge for lunch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Serino Taino....let the fun begin.....

Recommendation of a really nice dude runnin this shop. And so far it's pretty tasty









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## the camaro show

I’ve had a few of these but only this one had a black footband?


----------



## haegejc

DE 2019 BOTL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greypilgrim76

I'm going to live vicariously through all of you in this thread until my self-imposed health insurance screen tobacco fast ends. 

21 days to go!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CAO Osa


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tonight's treat :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

JNV Habano courtesy of @Hickorynut Long day that aint over yet.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nothing like a BLTC Morphine Lancero to calm the evening. With some Porto!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Free light and sound show with Romatherapy......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## southpaw13

C Fed Whipped Cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Morphine,


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ AXx. This is how I like my EZs. "AXx is a full-bodied, full-flavored, full-strength toro..."










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Madderduro

lot 23 maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally found a Connie that I Luv with morning weekend Coffee.
A mug of Bulletproof with coconut, almond milk!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Really digging these,

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## WABOOM

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight, robusto. 
Something happened to these. I would no longer recommend them. Either the blend changed drastically, or the tobacco they use is wildly inconsistent. The first 5 pack I smoked a couple years ago were STELLAR. Then I bought a second batch that just not as good as my first experience.... Now this one is just run of the mill mediocre and boring.
I bought this from a local b&m and the owner said it was was a recent shipment.


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Le Careme to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Pantheon Solaris









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Monte White series (corona), with my coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

from last evening. One of my favorites


----------



## zcziggy

Illusione 68, guy at the b&m said they were similar to Papas Fritas.... Not bad but not a Papas neither.


----------



## mpomario

A Connecticut CO this morning while grading. A Mr. brownstone that went acrid half way through and pitched it. Then followed with a DEHE Norteno corona.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

3000 Padron Maduro. Delish!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Work before play....these are a year old, let's see ifn it got better....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Break from this busy week


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night and after work today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Ethiopian something that I can't even pronounce much less spell,


----------



## Madderduro

a couple from today


----------



## Olecharlie

This LFD while working on my 1st ever pour of Glenfiddich 15 yr Solera Reserve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cao roadkill...that one surprised me....pretty good smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

Exes original (since I re-upped yesterday) and an improvised Rusty Nail....
@Cigary....I'm pretty sure we related somehow. 2oz of 30yr Glenrothes and 1oz Drambuie yum-yum









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

ROS









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Travoline

A CFed of some sort. I think it's







a white chocolate mocha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

Got a 5er from @TCstr8 today for the Noob Nub honorable mention prize.

Thanks, this is a nice smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Mexican HC


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> Illusione 68, guy at the b&m said they were similar to Papas Fritas.


Hmmmm. 
I wonder if he's ever smoked either?


----------



## GOT14U

BLTC 48 Fathoms ...smoking season is just about upon us. Highs are only 100 these days! Thank you lord









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

O, Torpedo. This is really hitting the spot after a day of projects.


----------



## haegejc

Tabacos El Triunfador earlier this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> This LFD while working on my 1st ever pour of Glenfiddich 15 yr Solera Reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like the drink? One of my favorite pours


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## JtAv8tor

Highly recommend!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Westside Threat

Great cigar and a great coffee Porter. Wife photo bombed with a wine glass










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Yes , these will do. Along with a Bobaloo
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> How did you like the drink? One of my favorite pours[/
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 - it's a "10"
> For me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool Sunday Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's another Blue Sunday with Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mornin Puff!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> Mornin Puff!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Nice mug, nice cigar and nice pic. Glad to see the Avatar back.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> Nice mug, nice cigar and nice pic. Glad to see the Avatar back.


Thanks!


----------



## mpomario

These are still one of my favorite habano wrapped smokes and smoke way above their price point. Absolutely delicious. Gotta get more to lay down. Nuts after a year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain Ct









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM

At a car show. 
LGC Artesano.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki 2019!! Love these! Perfect burn!! Great flavor !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Great cigar, it might be my favorite stick from BLTC slightly edging out Bishops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Spencer480

Been a while since I posted but today I'm enjoying a arturo Fuentes especiales.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Old school padilla Miami with lots of age

The first cigar I've been excited to try in a while


----------



## Edgy85

Post work chill out.
Hope everyone had a cracking Weekend.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Private Keep 2019 :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Chick Magnet









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Visiting with The Judge, with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley American Classic


----------



## Archun

Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Sinistro Cigars Honor Among Thieves Pre-Release from 6/19 Privada Club.

Description said triple cap but I count 6. Never seen that before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> 
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## restomod

Been saving this for 5 years, passed a big personal financial goal we have been working towards.


----------



## Olecharlie

@Archun Wishing you the best "Birthday" ever!


----------



## S&W

A little mild but still a good smoke


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty afternoon treats

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## S&W

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy Birthday with many Happy returns!


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Feliz Cumpleanos Senor!!!! :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy bday.


----------



## CgarDann

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy bday !!


----------



## CgarDann

Love this cigar flavor-wise. Awesome construction great burn ash is holding tight

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@Archun, happy birthday!


----------



## Rondo

Protocol Probable Cause.








Happy Birthday @Archun


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Diesel Rage, watching the Nascar race and enjoying the cooler evening!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

One of the originals....









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I haven't smoked enough Viaje to expect anything specific. This cigar is way over my head and delicious.

2010 Viaje Edicion Limitada courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta.....I can certainly see why @Gumby-cr is attached to them...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Aquitaine


----------



## Hickorynut

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> 
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Sweet! Happy Birthday

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hickorynut said:


> I haven't smoked enough Viaje to expect anything specific. This cigar is way over my head and delicious.
> 
> 2010 Viaje Edicion Limitada courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*.....I can certainly see why @*Gumby-cr* is attached to them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


 Yeah they only made like 150 boxes of those..... one of my all time favs

Ok sorry it's only 55 boxes.....


----------



## Hickorynut

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yeah they only made like 150 boxes of those..... one of my all time favs


Grateful to have a chance at one. Although it's making it harder to enjoy my cheaper fare....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mike2147

greasemonger said:


> Aquitaine


I haven't tried these yet. How are they?


----------



## greasemonger

Mike2147 said:


> I haven't tried these yet. How are they?


Very good. Very consistent. Med/med for me with lots of deep flavors.


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


>


We love the Ameristar in KC. Where are you at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

haegejc said:


> We love the Ameristar in KC. Where are you at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vicksburg Mississippi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage Lancero


----------



## Ren Huggins

Happy birthday @Archun!
Congrats @restomod!
Both are great accomplishments with great cigars!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> I haven't smoked enough Viaje to expect anything specific. This cigar is way over my head and delicious.
> 
> 2010 Viaje Edicion Limitada courtesy of @*Deuce Da Masta*.....I can certainly see why @*Gumby-cr* is attached to them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ya. Most of the stuff they put out is right in my wheelhouse. I just hate the small releases they put out. Their like EZ a lot where you have to be online within minutes of a release coming out sometimes to score some. And...they aren't cheap for the most part :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Warped Flor Del Valle SELECCION DE VALLE ~










_Warped Flor Del Valle SELECCION DE VALLE is made with 100% Aganorsa tobaccos! Medium body and strength with phenomenal flavors and balance! Notes of creamed coffee, milk chocolate, cedar wood, light brown sugar, raw leather, butter, caramel, subtle white pepper, cinnamon, and toasted nuts._


----------



## Natefiet

My first Padron courtesy of @Gumby-cr, I'm assuming this is a Maduro wrapper and I know it's a X000 series but I'm unsure what particular one it may be.

Effortless draw, great flavor, great smoke production...my only negative thought is that looks to be a fast smoker. I can deal with that though because the draw makes it easy to control how hot its burning. Perfect burn and construction all the way to the nub.

Coffee, sweet tobacco, light black pepper, that's about the best I can do right now.

I can definitely see why these budget padron sticks get such a loyal following. I can only imagine what their nicer blends are like!

Thanks @Gumby-cr !


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> Warped Flor Del Valle SELECCION DE VALLE ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Warped Flor Del Valle SELECCION DE VALLE is made with 100% Aganorsa tobaccos! Medium body and strength with phenomenal flavors and balance! Notes of creamed coffee, milk chocolate, cedar wood, light brown sugar, raw leather, butter, caramel, subtle white pepper, cinnamon, and toasted nuts._


This was a very good cigar. If you like butter then you have to try this stick. I'm gonna buy some more of these if I ever get unbroke.


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday @Archun

Eastern Standard.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> My first Padron courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*, I'm assuming this is a Maduro wrapper and I know it's a X000 series but I'm unsure what particular one it may be.
> 
> Effortless draw, great flavor, great smoke production...my only negative thought is that looks to be a fast smoker. I can deal with that though because the draw makes it easy to control how hot its burning. Perfect burn and construction all the way to the nub.
> 
> Coffee, sweet tobacco, light black pepper, that's about the best I can do right now.
> 
> I can definitely see why these budget padron sticks get such a loyal following. I can only imagine what their nicer blends are like!
> 
> Thanks @*Gumby-cr* !


Those are the 2000 in maduro. Glad you liked it :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> 
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy birthday.
Hope you enjoyed that. Looks awesome.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Really liked this one more than I thought I would. Nearly burned my lip as I nubbed it and iv also discovered my favourite cut, tested on my last 5 sticks... I'm assuming it's called the X cut and if not it should be.
Hope everyone is well today!
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Edgy85 said:


> Happy birthday.Hope you enjoyed that. Looks awesome.





huffer33 said:


> Happy birthday @Archun





Ren Huggins said:


> Happy birthday @Archun!





Hickorynut said:


> Sweet! Happy BirthdaySent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...





jmt8706 said:


> @Archun, happy birthday!





CgarDann said:


> Happy bday !!





TX Cigar said:


> Happy bday.





zcziggy said:


> Feliz Cumpleanos Senor!!!! :vs_cool:





S&W said:


> Happy Birthday with many Happy returns!





Olecharlie said:


> @Archun Wishing you the best "Birthday" ever!





OneStrangeOne said:


> Happy Birthday brother!





UBC03 said:


> Happy birthday


THANKS A LOT Y'ALL!!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tiger Kitty Soft Paws ~


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## haegejc

DoJo Nghtstick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Just got this today but could not resist










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CgarDann said:


> Just got this today but could not resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really liked it after a year of resting. But the price is high on those.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro Coronets very early morning. These are so small, so punchy and tasty. Does anyone know how they compare to sun grown coronets?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

AVO 2002 from the greatest hits sampler. Nose stinging retrohale on this cigar.


----------



## zcziggy

Chupa Cabras and Stella


----------



## YingKo

I come to San Antonio regularly for work and usually stay by the airport. This week I have my boss and his boss coming tomorrow. They wanted to stay on the Riverwalk. So tonight I find a smoke shop on the Riverwalk (small selection) and ask about where to smoke. He directed me to a pub. They have a cigarette list here but I'm glad I shopped first. Still pretty cool.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

JDN Cinco Décadas El General from a past SBCOTM. Don't think I would spend $18 on one, but still a dam good smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday

Oliva O and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Now a #NLMTHA from Steve Saka :grin2: These are starting to get real good.


----------



## JtAv8tor

For science of course, have to set the baseline for future experiments.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

CgarDann said:


> Just got this today but could not resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those are so good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Carillo core plus maduro. Really good.


----------



## greasemonger

Pepperhead from the 6/19 box. These are soo guuud.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Old faithful


----------



## bulletbone07

Still trying new cigars. Smoking this one right now. I might like these more than the serie V


----------



## JtAv8tor

bulletbone07 said:


> Still trying new cigars. Smoking this one right now. I might like these more than the serie V


Make sure to check out this thread

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade.html

great way to try some new to you cigars, and establish some trader feedback on the forum.


----------



## bulletbone07

JtAv8tor said:


> bulletbone07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying new cigars. Smoking this one right now. I might like these more than the serie V
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to check out this thread
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade.html
> 
> great way to try some new to you cigars, and establish some trader feedback on the forum.
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you . I will dive right in!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## YingKo

greasemonger said:


> Pepperhead from the 6/19 box. These are soo guuud.


I may have to order some of those!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Out drive beat me this evening so time for a break, gran habano vintage 2004










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

A few from the past week.
Padron, whatever thousand-,natural.
Little Don Carlos.
La Flor Dominicana, double ligero, lancero


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MOW Armada









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 and Sumatra,


----------



## greasemonger

CAO La Traviata


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> CAO La Traviata


Is that any good? Keep seeing them stupid cheap and the blend looks good...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Is that any good? Keep seeing them stupid cheap and the blend looks good...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Meh. Pretty one dimensional. Second third was OK but I almost pitched before I got there.


----------



## Archun

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## Rondo

1964


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pre-Airport cigar

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## memp2atl85

Montecristo Classic









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Verite 2013 Robusto :grin2: This is good but very different from any other Tatuaje I've ever smoked. Graham cracker,cedar,musty funky tobacco.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Celebrating the new to me car I picked up yesterday. 2008 335 x i twin turbo AWD with only 43 K miles.























random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

New World


----------



## BOSSTANK

huffer33 said:


> Celebrating the new to me car I picked up yesterday. 2008 335 x i twin turbo AWD with only 43 K miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Sweet car man, congrats. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOSSTANK

Espinosa Murcielago ~ down on the bayou


----------



## zcziggy

Fallen angel, nice solid smoke


----------



## CgarDann

Nice and smooth with spice coming through every once in a while










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Twofer....
















Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I swear there are too many good cigars out there. Pistoff Kristoff *reflection of my day*....and it is a flavor bomb...










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


How is that light wrapper Boss?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> I swear there are too many good cigars out there. Pistoff Kristoff *reflection of my day*....and it is a flavor bomb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


This stick looks amazing.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> This stick looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ya like cedar, roasted meat, coffee and chlorine rich public pool water? Get you one and nap it for 9 mos......mmmmmm. ommmmm! Its curing my vitamin N deficiency too!

Second half transition....coffee, chocolate nuts and pepper burn still....yeehaw!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

EZ...


----------



## bulletbone07

trying new cigar


----------



## greasemonger

La Mission lance


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> I swear there are too many good cigars out there. Pistoff Kristoff *reflection of my day*....and it is a flavor bomb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


You guys must be reading my mind. I wondered about that stick recently, good to know it is a flavor bomb, right up my alley. @zcziggy had a Fallen Angel recently, I have one coming in an AJ Fernandez sampler. Keep it up guys. :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> You guys must be reading my mind. I wondered about that stick recently, good to know it is a flavor bomb, right up my alley. @zcziggy had a Fallen Angel recently, I have one coming in an AJ Fernandez sampler. Keep it up guys. :grin2:


you should try a san lotano then


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Illusione CG:4 liking this smoke!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Archun said:


> Birthday Smoke:vs_cake:
> 
> Davidoff Diademas Finas 50th Anniversary


Happy birthday brutha! I bet that was a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Ya. Most of the stuff they put out is right in my wheelhouse. I just hate the small releases they put out. Their like EZ a lot where you have to be online within minutes of a release coming out sometimes to score some. And...they aren't cheap for the most part :vs_laugh:


LWC has a pretty good selection almost all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Natefiet said:


> My first Padron courtesy of @Gumby-cr, I'm assuming this is a Maduro wrapper and I know it's a X000 series but I'm unsure what particular one it may be.
> 
> Effortless draw, great flavor, great smoke production...my only negative thought is that looks to be a fast smoker. I can deal with that though because the draw makes it easy to control how hot its burning. Perfect burn and construction all the way to the nub.
> 
> Coffee, sweet tobacco, light black pepper, that's about the best I can do right now.
> 
> I can definitely see why these budget padron sticks get such a loyal following. I can only imagine what their nicer blends are like!
> 
> Thanks @Gumby-cr !


Looks just like the year old 3000 maduro I had this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> How is that light wrapper Boss?


Ehh it was just ok, better than the last New World I had way back...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old reliable, Lot 23 and Sumatra


----------



## huffer33

Sam I am









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Edgy85

Bit of a worry when the drew estate factory smokes are a better connecticut cigar than this.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

huffer33 said:


> 2008 335 x i twin turbo AWD with only 43 K miles


Definitely worth celebrating, at 43k that car is still new.
Great find!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Norteno lonsdaly from @SilkyJ love this size! Thanks brother!


----------



## huffer33

Ren Huggins said:


> Definitely worth celebrating, at 43k that car is still new.
> Great find!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk





BOSSTANK said:


> Sweet car man, congrats. :vs_cool:


Thanks guys :smile2:


----------



## Archun

mpomario said:


> Happy birthday brutha! I bet that was a good one.


Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Natefiet

Monte White Label with a cup of Peet's decaf after a 12 hour night shift









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

San Cristobal Quintessence and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva V Melanio. Decent smoke but halfway through the wrapper started falling apart, then the binder. I hate piss poor construction, but a “lemon” cigar can be found in almost any brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@Natefiet I also work the 12hr midnight shift, this was needed this morning. A pretty good stick, but I like the regular Melanio better.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Such an excellent, well constructed stick...


----------



## TX Cigar

2nd cigar I got from this particular B and M that sure is soft and spongy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Home roll form our very own @Fusion,







Thanks for the opportunity to to have a taste of these! :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

Really enjoyed this stick from the foot to the nub. Thanks @JtAv8tor


----------



## Hickorynut

New release CFED Project7......you can tell it's a Rojas, but it is not in the same league as the original.
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Several while watching the rain.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Mich_smoker

Round 2- a little over a year on this, smooth with a nice nutty/leather/cedar mix.


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Westside Threat

First time with this cigar. Paired with Booker's










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Really hit the spot while watching Ken Burns Country Music. Great documentary.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

At the CH event earlier.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> First time with this cigar. Paired with Booker's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Whenever I revisit this one I appreciate it more. Time serves it well in my opinion.


----------



## haegejc

Little LFD this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Getting down in the mid-forties tonight so I have to bring in my orchids









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## greasemonger

Le Careme


----------



## Insignia100

My Father Flor de las Antilles toro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

Great stick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Graham cracker, cinnamon goodness

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Bubba's Pop

Smoked a Kentucky Fired Cured Just A Friend.
I think I liked it.....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Isabela robusto :grin2: @greasemonger do all their cigars have sweetened caps?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Forgot picture :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chick Magnet ~


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm so thrifty today.....this is my first smoke!

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Kona.....#ThriftyThursday #onescreaminnica









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padilla Miami with a cup of Ethiopian watching it rain,


----------



## haegejc

HOME!!! I live 3 miles from work and it took 4 hours and 45 minutes to get home!!

HE Miami and three fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo to start the cool down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Kentucky fire cured. Evenings getting better down here... Means you guys up north are going to start smoking inside soon.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Punch Grand Cru.


----------



## Olecharlie

I haven’t had a cigar since Monday so I wanted to make it a good one!


----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> Isabela robusto :grin2: @*greasemonger* do all their cigars have sweetened caps?


Yes, but I find it short lived and oddly nice tasting. Unlike the saccharin taste on DE smokes. They claim its natural, and it seems to counter the inital pepper flavors in some of their blends.


----------



## CgarDann

CAO Eastern Edition










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

MB3 Robusto tonight. The Deep South finally got a slight reprieve from the heat today and the porch swing was calling my name.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> CAO Eastern Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CAO, or AVO?:nerd2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Last of the JT blind experiment, my findings soon to come.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Never disappoints.


----------



## CgarDann

jmt8706 said:


> CAO, or AVO?:nerd2:


Damn did I just come up with a new idea for CAO. I will gladly split the royalties >


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> Damn did I just come up with a new idea for CAO. I will gladly split the royalties >


Combining the two could make a good stick.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Night cap


----------



## bulletbone07

still trying new cigars!


----------



## greasemonger

BK Red


----------



## MattT

LFD LA Nox curtosity of the MAW from @JtAv8tor before going in the hot tub.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Next one out of the batch of rocky patel smokes that @poppajon75 sent me to try.

I think I'm a convert  this is smoking very much like the Padron I had the other day.

This and RP Decade I had from poppa have me looking for them on CBID. I've already got a 5er of Robusto decades coming now.

Once again, thank you very much for broadening my horizons @poppajon75!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Smoking one from my favorite manufacturer after a day from hell. Houston we have a problem...drainage!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

bulletbone07 said:


> still trying new cigars!


That's what's awesome about this hobby. The noobs have everything to try, even the seasoned veterans have new sticks to try all the time. :vs_cool:

Every stick is an adventure.


----------



## Ewood

Oktoberfest starts in September so I thought I'd light this old guy up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Hitting the spot and stacking dimes.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Last night's smoke, first one in a few days and did not disappoint.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Puro Authentico,


----------



## haegejc

Tasty Fuente! Thank you @g1k!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Hottest day of the year, 20 degrees c... Sounds pathetic but this is Scotland so I'm in heaven.
First decade believe it or not. Much prefer the royale.
Hope everyone is good and smokey today.
















Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I have today off from work, so I've started it off with coffee, a Man O' War, and my porch swing.

My fearless companion, Black Dog, is unimpressed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Corto and coffee

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Kidvegas

zcziggy said:


> Kentucky fire cured. Evenings getting better down here... Means you guys up north are going to start smoking inside soon.


Don't remind me.......

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Hickorynut

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa....maybe later Fuente....sorry, not sorry









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Edgy85

Round 2.
Epernay la matin and a dram of jura 10. If you don't like whisky but like rum you'll like this, more rum like flavours in my opinion.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron 2000 Maduro after cleaning high water debris!!










Houston yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

New World.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blessed leaf Shiloh










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## bulletbone07

off day..kids at school..day cigar


----------



## jmt8706

Herrera Esteli.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Collaboration 14 (Casa Fernandez) with a cup of Costa Rican, a nice nap has been very kind to these!


----------



## YingKo

Compliments of @greypilgrim76.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ.


----------



## zcziggy

BLTC Bishops Blend thanks to @Olecharlie. Awesome cigar... Spoiling myself here


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Libre Potencia....hasn't lost anything in a year cept maybe some harshness...nice little powerhouse....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

Tasty









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo and Glenfiddich 15yr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> BLTC Bishops Blend thanks to @Olecharlie. Awesome cigar... Spoiling myself here


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Anejo and Glenfiddich 15yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another long week? Great pairing!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Another long week? Great pairing!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Long is right brother, they don't seem to get any easier either!


----------



## haegejc

Not sure what this is called but I do like it!! Got it from a "need a new fly rod sale" from @GOT14U. Thanks I'm liking it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

CFed birthday cake.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CHAA









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

zcziggy said:


> BLTC Bishops Blend thanks to @*Olecharlie*. Awesome cigar... Spoiling myself here


Good call '18 bishop and boozy coffee


----------



## greasemonger

haegejc said:


> Not sure what this is called but I do like it!! Got it from a "need a new fly rod sale" from @*GOT14U*. Thanks I'm liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casa Turrent Outcast


----------



## Travoline

Thanks @-Stinky- got this from you at some point last year! Pretty good one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Unimpressed


----------



## Barry12321

Consistently solid smoke


----------



## Westside Threat

Knife Fight & Glen Livet 18. 9 months on the cigar and it's getting good. I need to keep my hands off these for a bit!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## S&W

AF last night


----------



## Olecharlie

In search of the perfect Connie for my weekend morning coffees! This Bee like this one Lol...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Buenaventura for breakfast. Cinnamon and graham crackers...last of this box, but have another sealed box thats been napping a full year. Fantastic value smoke.


----------



## Madderduro

I've had this stupid punch sitting in a tupper for years...the knife is around 7.5" so this sticks probably 8"...eh figure why not I've got a long drive might as well...I've still got some 8x80s and a 9x90 somewhere...maybe I'll kill some giants this weekend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFDLA and Sumatra,


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and cheap hotel coffee.


----------



## greypilgrim76

You guys are killing me! Only 13 more days until my health screening, and then I plan to give myself nicotine poisoning.


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Just looked these up and saw that they are no longer available. That's a shame. I love these.


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> CFed birthday cake.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


How are those now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Haven't really cared for these Connie versions. Last one. Won't purchase more there are far better Connecticut choices out there. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mpomario said:


> How are those now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it, good flavor throughout the cigar. I would put it in the mold to med range but a nice late night early morning smoke

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Edgy85

Well worth the small price tag.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

7000.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

From this morning :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 258944
> 
> Unimpressed


When La Barba first came out in 13 or 14?? they were awesome smokes. I can remember them coming out around the same time Curivari came out. I think that's when Wywood cigars was handling distribution for them.Both brands were flavor bombs (Curivari still is) It's like when Camacho got sold to Davidoff. I miss the original triple maduro cigars back in the day. La Barba hasn't been the same for years sadly.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gents


----------



## mpomario

Very good. New Rojas. Lilly of the Valley while at UG.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> Very good. New Rojas. Lilly of the Valley while at UG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got em in my cart. Guess I'll go ahead and check out a 5er.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Haven't really cared for these Connie versions. Last one. Won't purchase more there are far better Connecticut choices out there.
> View attachment 258992
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only Connie that I have smoked that I really liked was Caldwell The T. Pretty pricy they are. Can you name a few good Connies for me that might compete with the T. I know everyone has a different taste profile but I'll take a chance. I keep trying to find a great Connie for a weekend morning cigar with coffee.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Very good. New Rojas. Lilly of the Valley while at UG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it compared to Gavitos and Statements


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> The only Connie that I have smoked that I really liked was Caldwell The T. Pretty pricy they are. Can you name a few good Connies for me that might compete with the T. I know everyone has a different taste profile but I'll take a chance. I keep trying to find a great Connie for a weekend morning cigar with coffee.


the san lotano comes close to the T, you might like it


----------



## restomod




----------



## Hickorynut

TX Cigar said:


> Umbagog and cheap hotel coffee.


That'll at least make the cheap coffee bearable......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## YingKo

Thanks @TCstr8. I like this one.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

VSG and some Ruby Porta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura The Navigator with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Zino Platinum Z Class. Nice stick perfect burn with decent flavors!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> VSG and some Ruby Porta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting pairing. How did it work. I tried pairing port but could only find a few sticks that worked for me with that beverage


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Interesting pairing. How did it work. I tried pairing port but could only find a few sticks that worked for me with that beverage


Not too bad, not as well with some dark sweet chocolate maduros. I enjoy the sweet Portuguese Port...


----------



## CgarDann

For me the best pairing with port so far is Padron 64 with Taylor 20 yr


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> the san lotano comes close to the T, you might like it


I really enjoy San Lotano Connecticut, another two I could suggest are CLE and La Palina.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This morning was quiet, so I had CHLMC









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

San Cristobal Quintessence from @S&W Puffiversary contest. I didn't think I was gonna like the yeast and cream but then it turned into nutty creamy coffee. Thanks again brother!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

Arturo fuente


----------



## JtAv8tor

Always a great smoke, even better with 3 years rest

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## bulletbone07

JtAv8tor said:


> Always a great smoke, even better with 3 years rest
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


cant wait to have some of my cigars age and try them years later !! I'm still trying so many new ones atm.


----------



## JtAv8tor

bulletbone07 said:


> cant wait to have some of my cigars age and try them years later !! I'm still trying so many new ones atm.


If you haven't already check out the newbie sampler trade, might get some rested sticks in the trade.


----------



## bulletbone07

JtAv8tor said:


> bulletbone07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to have some of my cigars age and try them years later !! I'm still trying so many new ones atm.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already check out the newbie sampler trade, might get some rested sticks in the trade.
Click to expand...

I have glanced at it from the link you sent but haven't gotten knee deep into yet ! I'm still trying to develop my pallete. some things I can pick out easy and others I struggle with . Still learning !


----------



## Travoline

Some unbanded something or another. I am trying to go through a zip lock bag of mystery cigars. No bad ones yet and a couple I wish I knew what they were. Only 6 or 7 more left in the bag...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Nstoltzner

Little Padilla hybrid. Cheap and delicious.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

From earlier today


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haven't had a Padilla draped in Conneticut in a looooong time. I cant remember who gifted this but thank you!

Padilla La Terraza Serie 2010 With Guatemalan









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub & Bulletproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with Sumatra for Sunday breakfast,


----------



## haegejc

Warped Cloud Hopper. Hitting all points I like this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry Cask Robusto. Forgot to take a picture :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Donnie R









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Very tasty RP Vintage 1990 from my noob trade with @Barry12321!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Honey and Hand Grenades. These have gotten to be excellent. Easily full-strength and body with a really intense retro on the first third about up to the sneeze limit. Baker's chocolate Woodsmoke dark fruit and a slight mint. It has been stacking dimes all the way through and you can't quite see in the picture but has a red clay tint to the ash. I hope I have one left as I only got a fiver and gave a couple of way.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Barry12321

Fine smoke on a rainy Sunday from vet @haegejc


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CAO America


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

Naturally Born!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr

huffer33 said:


> Honey and Hand Grenades. These have gotten to be excellent. Easily full-strength and body with a really intense retro on the first third about up to the sneeze limit. Baker's chocolate Woodsmoke dark fruit and a slight mint. It has been stacking dimes all the way through and you can't quite see in the picture but has a red clay tint to the ash. I hope I have one left as I only got a fiver and gave a couple of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


If your looking for more I'm sure I could help :grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> If your looking for more I'm sure I could help :grin2:


Oh boy, you folks are incorrigible.


----------



## the camaro show

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry Cask Robusto. Forgot to take a picture /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


 how's the sherry cask? I really The the regular Whiskey Row.


----------



## Olecharlie

UMBAGOG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

the camaro show said:


> how's the sherry cask? I really The the regular Whiskey Row.


I like the sherry cask.It's a pretty potent cigar. I didn't care for the regular whiskey row.


----------



## mpomario

This morning and afternoon. CAO was first. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RC CroMagnon Aquitaine Mode 5! I like big Ash I can not lie!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Got a 3/4 box of these with a few years from a private sale. 
My first Four Kicks and they are tasty.


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> The only Connie that I have smoked that I really liked was Caldwell The T. Pretty pricy they are. Can you name a few good Connies for me that might compete with the T. I know everyone has a different taste profile but I'll take a chance. I keep trying to find a great Connie for a weekend morning cigar with coffee.


Have you tried the Caldwell Eastern Standard Dos Firmas? Those are one of the best I've had.


----------



## Hickorynut

A Norteno before wine down Sunday.....busy week ahead...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## tazdvl

Saturday evening....

















Coupled with Tulamore Dew.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## tazdvl

Now smoking a Brickhouse Fumas while I paint the fire pit.










I've got a little canoe going, but I think it'll correct itself.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## msmith1986

Been busy and extremely tired, here's some smokes the last couple weeks when I had the heating pad on my back at night.



















































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## S&W

I don't know why. But I really like perfectos.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## YingKo

Cain Maduro that I got on awesome trade from @greypilgrim76. Thanks again!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

C-Fed boutique second, kind of fat and on the shorter side but an excellent very tasty smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

While Chocolate Mocha, courtesy of @huffer33


----------



## Ewood

Sunday night football smoke 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Between studying for 2 huge exams tomorrow and my dog not doing real well it hasn’t been a great weekend. So a stick was much needed


----------



## Barry12321

Another enjoyable smoke from @haegejc. Thanks!


----------



## BobP

Found this in the garage last night. I think this was in a sampler that the kid got me last year. Not bad, and it kept those EEE mosquitoes away.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW, Side Project, Little Devil with Sumatra for a Monday morning


----------



## greypilgrim76

YingKo said:


> Cain Maduro that I got on awesome trade from @greypilgrim76. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My pleasure, man! Glad you've been enjoying them!


----------



## greasemonger

Steampunk maduro thanks to @Hickorynut These are starting to hit their stride.


----------



## Hickorynut

Illusione Rothchildes Maduro for #MaduroMonday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Wine is actually really good for a screw-top. Lfd 2015 Litto Gomez for an afternoon treat after some painting. The plum trim was an adventurous idea but it faded quickly to a color we are not fond of.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ohana with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Cubanacan from Ybor City... Not bad


----------



## haegejc

zcziggy said:


> Cubanacan from Ybor City... Not bad


Love Ybor City!! Did you visit Tampa Sweethearts Cigar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

the camaro show said:


> Between studying for 2 huge exams tomorrow and my dog not doing real well it hasn't been a great weekend. So a stick was much needed


Wishing you well on the exams, and the best for you family member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Raised pinkie? Is it a formal event kind of stick? I can do formal


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Raised pinkie? Is it a formal event kind of stick?


I knew someone would catch that..there is a method to my madness...may play out in the future.


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Interesting stick what is it?


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> I knew someone would catch that..there is a method to my madness...may play out in the future.


Edited with formal pic


----------



## JtAv8tor

CgarDann said:


> Interesting stick what is it?


Underground release from N Rojas



greasemonger said:


> Edited with formal pic


https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/266081-blind-5er-contest-scavanger-hunt.html not sure if you were around for this but there is always a plan and a reason for my actions


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> Underground release from N Rojas
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/266081-blind-5er-contest-scavanger-hunt.html not sure if you were around for this but there is always a plan and a reason for my actions


Negative. That was right as I joined.


----------



## CgarDann

Loving this cigar










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dpg blue

Had to toss massive tunnel ruined it


----------



## Hickorynut

No brainer.....
La Palina Black Label and Kona....late work night 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## zcziggy

haegejc said:


> Love Ybor City!! Did you visit Tampa Sweethearts Cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


had just enough time before the game to eat at columbia restaurant and hit one cigar store, next time will do a cigar store tour


----------



## GOT14U

Making a statement tonight, finally a bit of rain here in the desert.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## YingKo

I sure do like a box pressed cigar.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

GOT14U said:


> Making a statement tonight, finally a bit of rain here in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


We got hit pretty hard here, too. Rain and hail. Power was out for over an hour. Last time we had a storm like this, power was out for 14 hours. I was out of town, and my wife didn't know how to set up my generator. We lost 2 fridges full of food.

After an hour I pulled out the genny, fired it up, and plugged in the fridge. And the power came back on 2 minutes later.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## YingKo

tazdvl said:


> We got hit pretty hard here, too. Rain and hail. Power was out for over an hour. Last time we had a storm like this, power was out for 14 hours. I was out of town, and my wife didn't know how to set up my generator. We lost 2 fridges full of food.
> 
> After an hour I pulled out the genny, fired it up, and plugged in the fridge. And the power came back on 2 minutes later.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


I'm sorry but that's funny.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This one is from 4/18, from @ForMud, thanks brother.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Tasty but major issues with burn line


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina after a long flight.


----------



## tazdvl

YingKo said:


> I'm sorry but that's funny.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yup! And I'm usually the first one to laugh at myself. It eases the blow when my wife shows up and starts laughing hysterically!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&C

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Surrogates Skull Breaker from the drawer of @Gumby-cr and Guatemalan.

As yellow as that cello is, the ligero in this obviously didn't get the message...  yum!









If you are on the Keto bandwagon, this ones gonna hurt a bit... 
Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Natefiet

In honor of @Gumby-cr 's new job, I'm smoking a CAO Amazon Basin that he gifted to me a few months ago.

Congrats man! Wish you the best!

This is turning out to be a definite purchase at some point in the future. Great flavors, excellent construction, dimes being stacked.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Started out with a slight hint of a fruit flavor that sort of showed up on and off throughout. To me, it went from medium to mild pretty quick, and ended up being largely forgettable.


----------



## Rondo

This is ok. I've spoiled myself with añejos.


----------



## jmt8706

The best part of waking up, is Oliva on your cup. Enjoyed this to celebrate @Gumby-cr end of a long job hunt, congrats buddy!


----------



## Kidvegas

Corto Tuesday









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## huffer33

Another great vitola for when you're running short on time









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks everyone for the congrats here and in the anti-thread :vs_cool: I actually celebrated last night by catching up on some much needed sleep. Anyways, minutes into this new Viaje Red. Rumor is it's Criollo/Corojo filler. Whatever it is me likes :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

BOSSTANK said:


>


Chicken pot pie flavor? :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


>


Yum!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

jmt8706 said:


> Chicken pot pie flavor? :grin2:


Chicken and waffles 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Norteno Coronita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Good stick, and good drink.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Avo “East”.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bishops blend from a good friend and a little Weller to wash it down, thanks Joe!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

jmt8706 said:


> Chicken pot pie flavor? :grin2:


Oh now Im craving chicken pot pie for supper... haha


----------



## greypilgrim76

BOSSTANK said:


>


I've heard lots of good things about that one, and it's near the top of my wish list. Not that it'd do me any good right now--still got seven days before the health screening. :crying:


----------



## zcziggy

La gran llave and spaten... Great Connie and great beer.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Bishops blend from a good friend and a little Weller to wash it down, thanks Joe!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Those Bishops are awesome


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Those Bishops are awesome


Darn sure are! I'm at halfway and haven't been disappointed with it yet except a little tunneling.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Smoking this stick with a Vengeance! Pretty damn good if I do say so!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greypilgrim76 said:


> I've heard lots of good things about that one, and it's near the top of my wish list. Not that it'd do me any good right now--still got seven days before the health screening. :crying:


One of the best EZ releases if you believe me.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bulletbone07

perdomo 20th anniversary


----------



## S&W

Quesada 40th tonite. Been a really hectic couple of weeks. Felt good to get an evening smoke in.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Mas Fuerte while cooking some wings!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal cracker at a cigar lounge in WA.


----------



## tazdvl

Padron 1926. Trying to relax from an irritating evening. 
















This thing is holding a pretty good ash.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Rondo




----------



## YingKo

You would think that the dogs have been doing something besides sleeping and barking at the occasional neighbor all day.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


>


Wouldn't have pegged you for a D&B guy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> Wouldn't have pegged you for a D&B guy


Trance is more my style... but also like D&B.


----------



## Peapaw

HVC









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano and Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya.....Fall must be flying in on Spirit airlines...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Padron.


----------



## jmt8706

YingKo said:


> You would think that the dogs have been doing something besides sleeping and barking at the occasional neighbor all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Love those maddies! They are one of my fav's.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last couple of days worth. That Bride has some great flavors after 11 months napping, burned it down to about 1/2". &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## huffer33

Don Reynaldo Flor Fina for warped Wednesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## jmt8706

Hot Cocoa.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chicken & Waffles ~


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


> Chicken & Waffles ~


i have one of those..got to fire it up


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one.


----------



## Bigjohn

BOSSTANK said:


> Chicken & Waffles ~


A great cigar but I'm definitely drooling more over the truck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Crowned Heads Juarez :grin2: Great cigar at a great price.


----------



## zcziggy

My father le bijou.... Great little cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Mich_smoker

Stolen Throne


----------



## Olecharlie

Surrogates Cracker Crumbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Courtesy of @Olecharlie. Not sure what this is but it's very unique in its flavor profile










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Blackbird Cigar Raven Cubra 
...anyone tried these?

Supposed to be Brazillian wrapper, criollo and corojo with Pennsylvania broadleaf....so I should get some coffee, caramel light pepper cream and so on....
All I'm getting is a mouthful of cheap hooker perfume in a dank, smoke filled bar for the first 5 or so draws.....it seems to be settling down now...but man...oooo...sugar cane!....gettin gooder now...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cracker1397

These got much better since I last smoked them. These needed some more time apparently because there was barely any flavor last time I visited this box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juicestain

After work Anejo #48.


----------



## Ewood

Well aged EZ FHK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Oak and Eden earlier and a Melanio now


----------



## Barry12321

Le Bijou


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Blackbird Cigar Raven Cubra
> ...anyone tried these?
> 
> Supposed to be Brazillian wrapper, criollo and corojo with Pennsylvania broadleaf....so I should get some coffee, caramel light pepper cream and so on....
> All I'm getting is a mouthful of cheap hooker perfume in a dank, smoke filled bar for the first 5 or so draws.....it seems to be settling down now...but man...oooo...sugar cane!....gettin gooder now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I don't remember cheap hooker perfume :vs_laugh: I got the sampler box that contained one of each blend. I remember enjoying them all. Even the connie one. I recall enjoying whatever the one is called that has the San Andres wrapper the most.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Morning folks









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Courtesy of @Olecharlie. Not sure what this is but it's very unique in its flavor profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NOEL ROJAS EUMGYEONG BY MIAH KNIGHT LANCERO. Hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday courtesy of @Silky
First time with this....and killer for the price point but a definite morning cigar with coffee.
Epifania and Guatemalan









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I don't remember cheap hooker perfume :vs_laugh: I got the sampler box that contained one of each blend. I remember enjoying them all. Even the connie one. I recall enjoying whatever the one is called that has the San Andres wrapper the most.


The "floral" gin hussie flavors went to the rear about 1.5 inches in. By the end it was like if JDN and CFED had babies....read as enjoyable 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Hickorynut said:


> #ThriftyThursday courtesy of @Silky
> First time with this....and killer for the price point but a definite morning cigar with coffee.
> Epifania and Guatemalan
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sobremesa Brulee Toro :grin2: I still stand by my opinion that they sweetened the caps on these no matter what Saka says. Not complaining though.


----------



## jmt8706

Buttery, creamy, a hint of pepper on the first third. No flavor loss at any part of the stick.
@Edgy85, since you like the Caldwell Dos Firmas, you should try one of these. Awesome stick!

Archetype Dreamstate


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

With cold coffee









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Mich_smoker

Blessed leaf


----------



## Edgy85

jmt8706 said:


> Buttery, creamy, a hint of pepper on the first third. No flavor loss at any part of the stick.
> 
> @Edgy85, since you like the Caldwell Dos Firmas, you should try one of these. Awesome stick!
> 
> Archetype Dreamstate


Oooo sounds right up my street man!
I shall check them out.
Cheers for the heads up mate 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> NOEL ROJAS EUMGYEONG BY MIAH KNIGHT LANCERO. Hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did thank you sir


----------



## CgarDann

J.O. B54. Really liking this one










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

HE Miami


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tapacrapa thought I was holding my dong...
First time with Mi Querida, very nice so far Mr Saka...









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## zcziggy

Ashton, part of the noob PIF from @Wheels Up. Thanks man!!


----------



## tazdvl

Erin Go Bragh Irish Whiskey for Thrifty Thursday. Grilling some drumsticks and veggies.









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel Rage. Why do they call it Rage? Maybe because you are full of rage when you finish it, because you wish it lasted longer...IMHO.


----------



## haegejc

Kristoff Sumatra from @GOT14U needs a new fly rod sale!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tabernacle


----------



## bulletbone07

don pepin garcia


----------



## mpomario

Really enjoying this Camacho Corojo with a couple years on it. Long day including jury duty and 5 hours of paperwork. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Having a goodie but a cheapie since it's still a little hot and hum out here. LPB. Watching TNF. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Glen Livet 18 and a great Tat










Sent from the Westside


----------



## YingKo

After another long day.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Fixing to light this stick up as soon as the game is over... this cigar smells so good


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yeah, I think I may have found my 2nd favorite cigar of all time...


----------



## Barry12321

Joys Silver


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and some Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Edgy85

First cigar for a week. I like when there's a few days in between because you get excited about having a smoke. 
Smoking one of my faves.
Hope everyone's having a good day.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Cinnamon Roll :grin2: Trying to smoke milder cigars in the morning. I don't have many choices :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro

one heluva good smoke


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed with morning coffee. Thanks @JtAv8tor.


----------



## Edgy85

Round 2.
Need some more smaller cigars in my humidor like these petit coronas.
Seems like a big decision to smoke a toro or even sometimes a Robusto when you don't have much time available 









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Me and my smoking buddy...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Very early this morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I decided on a special treat :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Two lounges today. Mi Querida at Stogies










And a Guardian of the Farm Night Watch at Serious










It's a good day!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas fritas... How can you not smile at a name like that?


----------



## CgarDann

EZ Sawed Off Shotgun Maduro. yummy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Saturday night specialThese are smoking good ROTT.


----------



## Hickorynut

Long working weekend....actually the whole week has fractured my normal routine. Full stop for this.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo and Eagle Rare!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Hair of the Dog and a pint of Decadent Delight :grin2::beerchug:arty::drinking:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Nicaraguan ,


----------



## Ren Huggins

A BV Mini earlier before dinner. Thanks @Tjwilson40 from the Noob PIF!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ Blessed Leaf Veneration. I've seen there's not much love for the BL series, but I've enjoyed them all. This is another story. Simply put, its fantastic. How many of these you got squirreled away @JtAv8tor ?


----------



## mpomario

Trying out the newest of the line. Maybe a prequel. CAO Orellana. Very good and is almost a perfect mix of the Basin, Fuma em Corda and Anaconda. I like how they mixed all three band styles on it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Travoline

Favorite budget smoke by far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf Veneration. I've seen there's not much love for the BL series, but I've enjoyed them all. This is another story. Simply put, its fantastic. How many of these you got squirreled away @JtAv8tor ?


I believe I have a few 5ers of this one

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Skinsfan1311

BOSSTANK said:


>


What cutter did you use?
I have an Xikar, (not sure which one), but it has a shallow cut.


----------



## greasemonger

Skinsfan1311 said:


> What cutter did you use?
> I have an Xikar, (not sure which one), but it has a shallow cut.


Colibri deep V if I had to guess.


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> I believe I have a few 5ers of this one
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


2 hrs of excellent. If you decide to pawn em I got dibs.


----------



## Ewood

Watching some CFB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida.


----------



## BOSSTANK

WARPED FLOR DEL VALLE ~

AKA "Ghost Orchid"

Perfection*


----------



## BOSSTANK

Skinsfan1311 said:


> What cutter did you use?
> I have an Xikar, (not sure which one), but it has a shallow cut.


Best on the market...


----------



## jmt8706

BOSSTANK said:


> Best on the market...


That's a fact. :vs_cool:

I use mine for about 95% of my sticks.


----------



## Barry12321

Camacho Ecuador... great cigar for the $3-4 price tag IMO


----------



## haegejc

Intemperance this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I must admit this is the only Connie that I really enjoy (so far)
Just very good with morning coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Undercrown Robusto after a night shift...so nice after a couple day break.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Roma Craft Neanderthal courtesy of @Gumby-cr ... decided to smoke this one after the undercrown started tunneling on me.

Thanks Adam!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan medium roast with Mr Sam for breakfast,


----------



## Edgy85

Sobremesa brulee courtesy of @BobP
Wish I could afford to try the other Dunbarton sticks.
Anyone up for trading... Gimme a message 
Hope everyone's well.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Had to look this one up. Pueblo Dominicano. Katman and I agree. This is a very nice smoke. Thanks @Deuce Da Masta. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli.


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday....









This morning.....First time trying. Found it very good, a lot of taste changes. Got a couple more...If their as good as this one was, I'll be looking to buy a box.


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Thrifty Saturday









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend while junking at Round Top Texas. Crazy place. Miles of tents and open fields of antiques (junk)!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

What to do when you have a craving on EZ Saturday?

You embrace the craving and have a cocktail......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

And another one
MOW Puro Authentico









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida Triqui Traca.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bully


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Mi Querida Triqui Traca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juicestain

Jamie Garcia belicoso.


----------



## S&W

Went with my buddy to the car show today. It was hot but enjoyable. I smoked a couple of cigars and he brought home two trophies.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FR 50th with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Mi Querida Triqui Traca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too :grin2: I think I like the regular better which is surprising considering this is supposed to be a stronger blend.


----------



## Insignia100

Wrong forum.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rd 2


----------



## YingKo

Went to the casino in OK to see Hall & Oates today. Packed up some cigars and left them on the kitchen counter. We stopped in north Dallas and ate lunch so I looked in Google for a cigar shop and found a place nearby that rolled their own. William's Cigars. Smoked this one while playing blackjack. Not too bad.

They wouldn't let me take a picture at the table so this will have to do.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

AB Black market









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

This statement with Scallywag!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CgarDann

FSG belicoso and basil Hayden.

First time trying either the fsg or this version of Basil Hayden. Must not be my day as neither one was my thing. Cigar if not a dud is lacking in flavor for me which is weird as I love almost all Drew Estate offerings. As far as Basil Hayden - the original is one the best bourbons available and this release does not stand up to the complexity of both the flavor and the aroma of the original

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First stick of the night while the baby back ribs are cooking low and slow on the grill. They've been on about 2 hours. Should have about 30 minutes to go. Yummm!!









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## bulletbone07




----------



## GOT14U

Man this Tenderloin is heavenly! Thank you @Rondo grilling some Al Pastor and Chile's to make a couple tacos! Loving this weather now.
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> Man this Tenderloin is heavenly! Thank you @*Rondo* grilling some Al Pastor and Chile's to make a couple tacos! Loving this weather now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I so wish those were a regular release :vs_OMG:


----------



## msmith1986

A few the last few days























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Another one from @Gumby-cr

Steve Saka Sobremesa Short churchill. This is actually my first DTT stick. I'm glad that I've bought a few more of these and that they are already resting in the humidor.

Thanks again Adam!

And I don't know what it is but I love that cigar band. It's one of the coolest ones I've seen I think...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Double headed goat....LFD....man these things!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## tazdvl

02:00 local time. Bed time. Here's tonight's sticks. With a bottle of Tulamore Dew split two ways. 

















Good night everybody!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## BobP

One of my favorites, wife did not like the smoke coming off it though. Too bad for her. Worst part, I only have three left.


----------



## BobP

I am not much of a RP fan, but this was really good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ BK TX SPL :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A favorite of mine. RP Decade en robusto. I've not had this size before. The lonsdale is my favorite size though. Another from @Deuce Da Masta. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OL Blue and Nicaraguan coffee to start a lazy Sunday morning,


----------



## Kidvegas

The Ladder









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Hickorynut

What's left of a 2yr old SWAG South Beach. Thought it was going to be a dog rocket while I did some chores....turns out it's not too shabby! Now I need some java juice...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> 02:00 local time. Bed time. Here's tonight's sticks. With a bottle of Tulamore Dew split two ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everybody!
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Have you had Jamieson 12yr? Does the Dew compare?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the first third was just like the original Mi Querida I had Friday but the middle and last third picked up but nothing like I expected!! For a strength kick I will stick with his Todos Las Dias.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki Omakase 2019. IMO a great cigar but I'm real partial to Viaje.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Currently puffing on a Nub Habano with my morning coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

V Melanio, petite corona.
Definitely in my top 5 for NC's.


----------



## huffer33

Sold my 2003 WRX that I'd had since new today.. : sadwave:









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

couple from the weekend


----------



## MattT

40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.

Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.


Happy birthday brother! You know to celebrate the right way!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.
> 
> Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Happy bday enjoy your day :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

GPC Cachitos







I believe one of you fine brothers sent this my way. Can't remember exactly who. If it was YOU....thanks much it's DAMN good!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## ForMud

EZ, FHK....Well constructed, great draw...Taste wise, a good morning cigar.


----------



## TX Cigar

Hapoy Bday.


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rocky Patel 10th Anniversary ITC.
Just bought a box the other day from a fellow member. These sticks have at least 10 years on them. It pairs nice with some Crown Royal and helps ease the sting of another Skins ass-whoopin...


----------



## Gumby-cr

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.
> 
> Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday :grin2:


----------



## Edgy85

Happy Sunday folks.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.
> 
> Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday man 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Last Rites!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Edgy85 said:


> Happy Sunday folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Love the table!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

haegejc said:


> Love the table!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers man. A lot of bands, a bottle of glue and a day off work bored =results 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## JohnBrody15

CAO flathead camshaft purchased from a B&M about two years ago. accompanied by a glass of water and ice. Celebrating a Charger win.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Isabel Churchill to watch Vikings Bears










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Home made Ice cream and Ayinger Oktoberfest










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Boondock Saint!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## S&W

I found this single in my box. Not sure where it came from but it was my first and I enjoyed it greatly. Excellent smoke!


----------



## TX Cigar

Todos Las Dias.


----------



## jmt8706

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.
> 
> Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! That hot tub will feel good on this chilly rainy day.


----------



## jmt8706

JohnBrody15 said:


> CAO flathead camshaft purchased from a B&M about two years ago. accompanied by a glass of water and ice. Celebrating a Charger win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are one of my favorite maddies!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Been saving this one for a while. 

Fuente Fuente Opus X paired with Woodford Reserve Rye


----------



## haegejc

RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and jack's


----------



## blackrabbit

Black Works S&R, nice hairpiece on this one and it was a good smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

S&W said:


> I found this single in my box. Not sure where it came from but it was my first and I enjoyed it greatly. Excellent smoke!


My second Favorite Liga, UF-13 being 1st.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Past couple of days...






























Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo xo


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Hendrix


----------



## bulletbone07

still one of my favs


----------



## mpomario

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation.
> 
> Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Enjoy the hottub.

UG habano house blend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2 courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. OR RP Edge Squared. Very tasty. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Butter stick bliss ~


----------



## Barry12321

First time trying both...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

DE BOTL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

a 6 1/2 year-old Feral Flying Pig


----------



## Archun

MattT said:


> 40th Bday smokes prior to hot tub relaxation. Been awhile since I've lit up an Opus X. I almost forgot how good those bastards are.


Great smokes! Happy Birthday Bro :cb


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday 
RB Genesis Project and Southern Texas Pecan coffee









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Archun said:


> a 6 1/2 year-old Feral Flying Pig


I'm still a fan of any Unico but notice they lose a little of their zip after a couple years. JMO


----------



## Archun

Rondo said:


> I'm still a fan of any Unico but notice they lose a little of their zip after a couple years. JMO


They usually do, but after more than 6 years, this FFP was still kicking like a mule!
I've felt the decline more on UF13s and maybe Dirty Rats


----------



## TX Cigar

Ashton.


----------



## JohnBrody15

jmt8706 said:


> Those are one of my favorite maddies!


My pipe smoking tastebuds had to adjust but yeah, it was good. The pepper was more peppery and the cocoa was more mild. Go figure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Edgy85

This is heavenly 









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

An Illusione Rothschildes sitting outside enjoying one of the last few nights before the night time chills start.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had to stop by a b&m this morning, was really wanting a 1922...


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V... Used to be my favorite, still good though


----------



## haegejc

JDN Antano Gran Reserva TAA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

So good


----------



## Mike2147

Tonight's smoke.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My last one, gotta wait now until they release again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Las Calaveras.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Naughty List Maduro courtesy of @cracker1397. Both releases of this have been stellar, looking forward to the next.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Aganorsa courtesy of @Hickorynut enjoying this one hoss. Thanks!


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Aganorsa courtesy of @Hickorynut enjoying this one hoss. Thanks!


Yep, ima sucker for those!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## bulletbone07

TX Cigar said:


> Las Calaveras.


hows that las calavaeras ? been on my radar. B&M has the 2017, 18 and 19 of those.


----------



## TX Cigar

@Bulletbone - its really good. Had the 17 and 18. Don't think I've had the 19 yet but both have been very good.


----------



## bulletbone07

TX Cigar said:


> @Bulletbone - its really good. Had the 17 and 18. Don't think I've had the 19 yet but both have been very good.


I think I'm going to have to pulled the trigger and try them. That dark wrapper with that lime green band looks so darn tasty!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Im really liking this

Much thanks to the botl who sent it to me


----------



## BOSSTANK

This is not a box worthy cigar, its crate worthy!


----------



## Barry12321

Not a huge fan of the giant ring gauge. JFR Lunatic El Chiquito


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Torano Vault courtesy of @Scotch-n-Stick with a Nicaraguan Dark roast


----------



## Hickorynut

Oliva Monticello from a trade with @greasemonger and Guatemalan.

Monday is finally over and I am spent. After this I think I'll just pass out..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Illusione Rothchildes early this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Does not feel like October outside... already 90F snd 77% humidity


----------



## TX Cigar

Lfd.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

These really do hit the spot









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Nicaragua and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

LFD La Nox.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The tabernacle and fierce iron bean coffee... Both really good


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje. Really good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Viaje and another boozy stout :grin2:


----------



## CgarDann

Stolen Throne. Look at that ash great cigar










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora 107 and ice water. I think this is one of the better La Aurora blends lately.

This one is from @zcziggy ....I ain't skeered....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Does not feel like October outside... already 90F snd 77% humidity


It's Hotumn Brother!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

@Hickorynut... glad you liked it man


----------



## mpomario

A quick Oliva Serie G while waiting for the girl in dance. Very nice Cameroon. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> @Hickorynut... glad you liked it man


Decided to wear the shirt to WV to pick up a new fire truck this Friday. Gonna have some fun with them boyz up there....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> Decided to wear the shirt to WV to pick up a new fire truck this Friday. Gonna have some fun with them boyz up there....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


lol...my friend is in montana picking up a green cabin truck...the last one before his retirement :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

sorry for the hijacking guys....you can go back to showing cigars :wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

EZ No Surrender courtesy of @blackrabbit 
Tasty little smoke thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

2nd oliva in 3 days. Love these


----------



## haegejc

Warped Flor del Valle with a couple fingers of Gran Centenario Añejo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Box split with @haegejc. Joseph these are dang tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho Edmundo,


----------



## SilkyJ

Courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## greasemonger

Jericho Hill


----------



## mpomario

A favorite cheapy. Strong too. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

First Tat Tuesday with my first Tatuaje Havana IV, if this is the budget stick I can't wait to get into the good ones!








Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

EZ Revolver - Saturday Night Special ~

Just lit her up, time to see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## WABOOM

Now's as good a time as any to get rid of an NC Monte. 
It's pretty light. It's been a long time since I've smoked one of these. Quality tobacco used. Just not impressive.


----------



## BOSSTANK

And it was delicious... great transitions


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan 2nd with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## JtAv8tor

Flor De Valle from warped, graham cracker and cinnamon goodness

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Natefiet

Picked up a 5 pack of these to try a few months ago and tried one a couple weeks in and I hated it. It's better now but I still think the white label is my favorite NC Montecristo.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Aquitaine knuckle dragger









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Breakfast!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

haegejc said:


> Breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's just us two....

For Warped Wednesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

Dam where are all the Puffers?

Round 2 for today. After work HE Miami.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

.....


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Dam where are all the Puffers?
> 
> Round 2 for today. After work HE Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's senior citizens day :vs_snail:


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> It's senior citizens day :vs_snail:


damn.....nobody told me :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw Lustrum with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

LFD double ligero... Smokes like a train and tasty


----------



## Ren Huggins

Room 101 hit and run part deux before a late dinner









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD Unreleased event only cigar, funny I bought a box from a B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv the 4x44 for a quick weekend evening smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Had a Chillin Moose with @Rvon today


----------



## Hickorynut

I haven't had a Macadoodoo in a few years...let's see if anything changed..

Nope, still boring.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> Had a Chillin Moose with @Rvon today


Good to see you on the cigar side, I thought you gave up cigars for the pipe. Ha!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Luv the 4x44 for a quick weekend evening smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yer messin with me.....weekend evening?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Good to see you on the cigar side, I thought you gave up cigars for the pipe. Ha!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


i'm the other way around...gotta get my pipe more often


----------



## Fusion

Ren Huggins said:


> Good to see you on the cigar side, I thought you gave up cigars for the pipe. Ha!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Not given them up, just prefer the pipe lately


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Dam where are all the Puffers?
> 
> Round 2 for today. After work HE Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the FOGs....man....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> Not given them up, just prefer the pipe lately


Cool!


zcziggy said:


> i'm the other way around...gotta get my pipe more often


I'll try again one day, I couldn't get it right without snake tongue on ever bowl.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

been on a kick with these babys


----------



## greasemonger

Couple from the drive down, and one from the course in Savannah (Crosswinds immediately adjacent to the airport). It was cool seeing the tire treads from below a C130 on a tee box.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Blond Bombshell ~


----------



## mpomario

A great underrated AJF blend.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

mpomario said:


> A great underrated AJF blend.
> View attachment 259838
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup I've had that one. it's a good one.


----------



## WABOOM

These are so delicious. 
I just looked them up to order more, And... they are discontinued.


----------



## CgarDann

LFD Andalusian Bull. More medium than Full as described everywhere


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Diesel unlimited Maduro I forgot how much I liked these


----------



## Barry12321

Had both today... not as good as I remembered, but definitely enjoyable still...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UCM









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Nicaraguan,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cookie dough and coffee this morning

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads La Imperiosa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

After reading the news that these are coming out again this year I had to smoke one from a few years ago :grin2: Hopefully I will have time to pick up a box this year before they disappear.


----------



## huffer33

Very nice for a short morning smoke








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

A little #ThriftyThursday action...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

So many people raved about the DE Factory Smoke Sweet, I tried one. The one I had was nasty sweet, no flavor, left a cigarette after taste. I redeemed myself with one of my go-to Punches. Not a good start yesterday...


----------



## TX Cigar

Guardian of the Farm.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> So many people raved about the DE Factory Smoke Sweet, I tried one. The one I had was nasty sweet, no flavor, left a cigarette after taste. I redeemed myself with one of my go-to Punches. Not a good start yesterday...


The Factory Smoke maduro is where it's at imo :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

You know it's humid outside when you open the windows and your glasses immediately fog up. Looks like it's indoor smoking again today :grin2: Viaje Birthday Blend 2019.


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> The Factory Smoke maduro is where it's at imo :grin2:


Those are on my list.


----------



## YingKo

Got my Isabela order this week. They threw in a few extras including this Firecracker. The flavor is good but I'm having burn issues. I'll let the others rest a while.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Yer messin with me.....weekend evening?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lol yeah weekday, gotta luv spell check!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Ethiopian medium roast, right at a years rest and hitting there stride nicely.


----------



## haegejc

Still a favorite! Oliva Series V Melanio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

While I have quite enjoyed this brand in the past this example is very poorly constructed. Patched wrapper, tunnels, way under-filled
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie g.... Used to be my "expensive cigar" little did I know not that long ago....


----------



## jmt8706

Ended today on a good note.


----------



## Olecharlie

Headed to the garage for this Between the Lines! And ice water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#Romatherapy....
Cromag! I love this iconic shape....also ice water since it was 100 degrees today and folks were stupid with fire...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Time to relax and smoke has been hard to find for me recently. Enjoyed this one tonight. My first BLTC but won't be my last.


----------



## Ewood

Thanks @Olecharlie ! Hope you are doing well brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

A few NCs from the Oneida Lake Chicken Wing Run two weekends ago



















And a yellow cake when I got home and done cleaning up

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It was a great weekend.

Ryan


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CgarDann

Tat tattoo


----------



## bulletbone07

New stick


----------



## YingKo

My first Velvet Rat courtesy of @TCstr8.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

La Duena


----------



## Barry12321

Boutique La Boheme


----------



## JtAv8tor

Off to the airport

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greypilgrim76

Didn't get around to posting last night because the Cards game stole my attention (and stressed me out), but I finally got around to that post-screening smoke, and it was heavenly. One of the very best smokes I've had. It was one of the EZ Blending Sessions sticks that @JtAv8tor sent me a while back (thanks again, man!), and it was so good! Peppery on the lips to start, then mellow chocolate and a little earth. One of the easiest smoking and most satisfying cigars I've come across, even if I don't know what it was!


----------



## JtAv8tor

greypilgrim76 said:


> Didn't get around to posting last night because the Cards game stole my attention (and stressed me out), but I finally got around to that post-screening smoke, and it was heavenly. One of the very best smokes I've had. It was one of the EZ Blending Sessions sticks that @JtAv8tor sent me a while back (thanks again, man!), and it was so good! Peppery on the lips to start, then mellow chocolate and a little earth. One of the easiest smoking and most satisfying cigars I've come across, even if I don't know what it was!
> 
> View attachment 259918


Honored that it was your choice for post screen first smoke, even more happy that is was good for you !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD ROS with some Blue Mountain,


----------



## Hickorynut

Road Trip Friday!

Around 2009 DPG according to @Deuce Da Masta and it certainly has all the trademark flavors. Very nice....with Southern Texas Pecan coffee.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Off to the airport
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Safe travels Chief...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela Cuban-Sized Corona


----------



## haegejc

Gran Habano Persian King Rajah with a super oily wrapper!! Not bad for a $5 stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odobenus

Just smoked a La Aurora 1495 Brazil '15 minute break' corona while waiting for the vet to arrive for annual vaccinations and preg checks (of our cattle). Took a good deal longer than 15 minutes, and enjoyed all of it! Love that Arapiraca wrapper.


----------



## jmt8706

AJF Fallen Angel. Another home run by AJF IMHO.


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## the camaro show

A few burn issues but the flavor was really good on these!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

While watching the Astros win!!! Go Stros!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Jas Sum Kral Red Knight... Kind of liking the lanceros


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> These are so delicious.
> I just looked them up to order more, And... they are discontinued.


What!!! Crap!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

AF Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ewood said:


> Thanks @Olecharlie ! Hope you are doing well brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome brother! All good here, was planning on retiring last month but until I get get my position filled I'll be working full time. I have someone in place but it will take a while before I can walk away.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LADCMA Reserva from May 2017









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,

we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Pistola


----------



## greasemonger

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats.


----------



## zcziggy

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well....congrats!!!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## jmt8706

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great news!


----------



## vroom_vroom

Thanks everyone! It must be accurate as she is already overly hormonal  we have been trying for a while but when it will put everyone at ease when it's confirmed. Then I can buy a celebratory box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

vroom_vroom said:


> Thanks everyone! It must be accurate as she is already overly hormonal  we have been trying for a while but when it will put everyone at ease when it's confirmed. Then I can buy a celebratory box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## S&W

vroom_vroom said:


> Thanks everyone! It must be accurate as she is already overly hormonal  we have been trying for a while but when it will put everyone at ease when it's confirmed. Then I can buy a celebratory box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 259990


those things are awesome :smile2:


----------



## mpomario

CloakedInSmoke said:


> LADCMA Reserva from May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Smoked a LADC Mi Amore mice elf. Gifted from my Cigar Jungle buddy CD. Then a FLDA with a lot of rest. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

vroom_vroom said:


> Thanks everyone! It must be accurate as she is already overly hormonal  we have been trying for a while but when it will put everyone at ease when it's confirmed. Then I can buy a celebratory box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Old reliable


----------



## S&W

Tgif


----------



## TX Cigar

Another.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

On this wonderful 54 degree morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Regius Maduro and coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal with some Nicaraguan dark roast


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Neanderthal with some Nicaraguan dark roast
> View attachment 260004


Now that's a way to start off a morning :cb


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida Triqui Traca. starting to grow on me!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Gathering next years seeds with this and a sweet cold brew.


----------



## Ren Huggins

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Late congrats brother, that's great to celebrate!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Connie Killer Bee with coffee this morning. Very good. Might be my next Connie box purchase. About to head to a D&T event. Saka himself will be there. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Found this one a little harsh. Maybe it just wasn't a good choice for a morning smoke.


----------



## Madderduro

camacho imperial stout and a oscar valladares wild hunter


----------



## Barry12321

Warped Flor de Valle


----------



## haegejc

Paul Stulac The Begining test blend #25 Broadleaf from Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

EZ Jamais Vu. Posted in the EZ Saturday thread.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Love these.....


----------



## Mich_smoker

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi,
> 
> we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations &#127870;&#127870;


----------



## Gummy Jones

The best ffox I've had to date
I've had newer and much older
3 years the sweet spot?


----------



## mpomario

D&T Sin Comprimiso at the Saka event. Very good smoke. I thought it would be more in my face but is very smooth. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## S&W

Barry12321 said:


> Warped Flor de Valle


These seem to be real popular here lately. Got my curiosity up. Gonna have to buy a fiver to try.


----------



## haegejc

Henry Clay War Hawk. Not a bad smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx


----------



## restomod




----------



## Olecharlie

Damn this knife fight is good! Thanks a million @haegejc. Great smoke Jason!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

enjoying this one so far


----------



## jmt8706

bulletbone07 said:


> enjoying this one so far
> View attachment 260080


Be careful, once you get hooked on AJ Fernandez blends, there's no turning back.


----------



## S&W

One of my favorite maduros


----------



## Hickorynut

Made it back from West Virginny.

CFED Boo-teek 2nd.

Very familiar. Wrapper smells like bridle leather. Sloppy foot kinda closed. Toro 52rg. Smokes great ....milk chocolate, espresso, nougat? And bready....any guesses?









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Powstanie Broadleaf Perfecto from SBCOTM!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> Damn this knife fight is good! Thanks a million @haegejc. Great smoke Jason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic!! Glad you like it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Reconquista. Not bad!


----------



## YingKo

These things are like butter.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Charter oak maduro









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Charter oak maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


how are those? almost bought some the other day, but ended up with san lotanos


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> how are those? almost bought some the other day, but ended up with san lotanos


I wouldn't compare it but this is definitely a cigar I'll be smoking to let the good stuff rest.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron 2000 Maduro while watching our Astros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

DE Undercrown Dogma









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Lily of the Valley. Too young, but wanted to try one before they're gone. Its pretty good, but gonna have to sleep on it.


----------



## TX Cigar

UC Maduro


----------



## Madderduro

imo oscar valladares doesn't get enuff acclaim...the wild hunter was pretty good but the super fly was a darn good stick....will have to get a box of these


----------



## Olecharlie

1964 Padrón Anniversary Soberano Maduro and a nice cup of organic Jim's sweet Love coffee on a nice cool Sunday morning! Peace to all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RC Intemperance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Sanctuary with Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

bulletbone07 said:


> enjoying this one so far
> View attachment 260080


I picked up a fiver of these for $21, still resting but waiting to try one.


----------



## Rondo

Nothing enjoyable about this. It's as bad as the Mi Querida. 
Apparently, Dunbartons aren't in my wheelhouse. 
I've still got at least a fiver if a fan of these wants to trade for some Diesels or anything smokeable. PM me.


----------



## Rondo

My high school football coach, Teddy Ostrowski, told me, "Dust yourself off,








and get back in there."


----------



## Madderduro

cle azabache


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday...at home....its fall y'all...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A JSK by Noel Rojas. Tyrannical Buc. Then a BB from this year. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Excellent Sunday A.M. smoke


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday......

Crack head...Glued it up and it was good to go








Needs a longer time out.








Nice after a year and a half








And from this morning...A great start, then kinda dropped off, started to come back a little at the end.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Geaux Saints!


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

jmt8706 said:


> bulletbone07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying this one so far
> View attachment 260080
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, once you get hooked on AJ Fernandez blends, there's no turning back.
Click to expand...

I must say that diesel whiskey row was pretty darn good. I def will be buying more and trying some more AJ blends!


----------



## MrCrowley39

A flathead 554 while watching the Nascar race seems fitting.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First weekend that has actually felt like fall. These are great medium smokes.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## CgarDann

Well even though both NY teams lost in Football today it was still a great time enjoying cigars with people at the cigar lounge


J.O. La Reina

Matilde

And a special treat was to meet a person who used to serve in the military and now part of Search and Rescue volunteer organization. He was generous enough to gift us with memorabilia. These stars used to be worn on actual soldier uniforms if I understood him correctly


----------



## haegejc

Emilio Grimalkin 2018.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry with a cup of Kona,


----------



## bulletbone07

la aurora Ecuador. Not gonna lie threw this stick away after about 10 min. tasted awful and had burn issues. maybe just a bad stick.


----------



## bulletbone07

After my last one I threw away . I grabbed a Connecticut. good draw ..good burn. but something about the taste on these I just do not like . This one is a little better but not by much.


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks for reminding me to check the mail @Olecharlie....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

SD Rose of Sharon
Thanks @Tjwilson40 for putting me onto these!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

A couple while watching the game enjoying the arrival of an actual cold front. La Padrina natural. Then an over packed Nomad. Pitched it finally. Went with old reliable. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I smoked a Cao extreme churchill on my way to Pennsylvania earlier I couldn't believe that cigar literally lasted the whole 2 and a half hour ride there and a few more minutes once I got to my destination and one that has to stay nameless on the way back


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overruns and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Archun

EZ MILK & COOKIES :cb


----------



## Archun

vroom_vroom said:


> Decompressing with a box (most of a box) that has managed to last a year in my humi, we have to wait till Monday for confirmation test results, but I don't see 5 positive pregnancy tests being wrong


Cheers Bro!:vs_clap:


----------



## Hickorynut

Must be Monday.....
Oliva O Maduro and Guatemalan...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami 10th with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Todos Las Dias.


----------



## huffer33

Asylum straight jacket









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> EZ MILK & COOKIES :cb


Wow, been a while since I've seen one of those... great stick


----------



## haegejc

AB Black Market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

O.G. pretty good with 18+ mo rest


----------



## zcziggy

Rosalones, courtesy of my noob bud @Ren Huggins


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Mexican Hot Chocolate
> 
> View attachment 260242


Are those as good as the hype they get on CFED?


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these 4x44










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

@GOT14U is right!! These FQ Proper cigars are fantastic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

EZ Eminence BP Churchill. Very smooth










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

Last few la auroras I've had have been terrible. This one so far is pretty good.


----------



## TX Cigar

BLTC Lawless. 1st time trying this one


----------



## mpomario

A very tasty Vegas 5 Cask Strength courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP super ligero and a Spanish red blend









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Mofo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

The last week or so. Santa Muerte from @mpomario from MAW 2.0, thanks bro.



















































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Nicaraguan coffee,







It's a chilly 59 degrees this morning! Gonna have to start looking for the winter coat soon!


----------



## Archun

jmt8706 said:


> Are those as good as the hype they get on CFED?


NOT, imho.
Im still giving them some more time to see if does them any good :cb


----------



## jmt8706

Good stick to start a few days off work.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Petite Corona


----------



## Hickorynut

RP Unreleased Sominican Edge. Got some car cleaning to do on day two of a couple days off...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

jmt8706 said:


> Are those as good as the hype they get on CFED?


It's a strong, full, thrifty cigar. I got a bundle a couple years ago and a couple of fivers from a Brother here. They've aged well. I personally enjoy them (espresso, pepper, charred sirloin tips) but won't replace them.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lunch time...


----------



## huffer33

Espinosa alpha dawg. Thankfully the rains have finally returned here.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## JtAv8tor

Didn’t get a picture but I had one of the 2019 boondock saints and it was a great smoke glad I snagged a box ! 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

This lil' candy stick before a fire meeting. They'll all get to see what we spent money on (10 cents on the dollar compared to new!). I have a budget for paint....but the orange/yellow is growing on me..
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Espinosa alpha dawg. Thankfully the rains have finally returned here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Still waiting in the Mohickave desert for ours....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> Lunch time...


Peanuts and Dr Pepper! Yum!
And Matilde....overload!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Hickorynut said:


> Peanuts and Dr Pepper! Yum!
> And Matilde....overload!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Never heard of that combo or seen it done in that fashion....is that a "Southern" thing?

"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> This lil' candy stick before a fire meeting. They'll all get to see what we spent money on (10 cents on the dollar compared to new!). I have a budget for paint....but the orange/yellow is growing on me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


10 cents on the dollar? Looks great for that price!! How's the tank and pump? Hopefully it's not a rust bucket that leaks like a sieve!! Might wanna hang on to your paint money until you know if there are any mechanicals that need repair.

Nice acquisition!!

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## CgarDann

Johnny-O novedosos










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Gran Toro!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cromagnon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Courtesy of the Ghost
Thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Barry12321

1926


----------



## bulletbone07

Nestor Miranda


----------



## Mike2147

Nice stick.








Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

Mike2147 said:


> Nice stick.
> View attachment 260330
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


I keep seeing post of these and i keep saying I'm going to get some . My B&M has the 2017,18 and 19 editions.


----------



## greasemonger

Tat black for #tatuesday I have no record of who gifted this, but thank you, its great.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cs/21









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## haegejc

Arturo Fuente Short Story










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje C4 right now. Too frickin tired to look for my phone right now to snap a picture :vs_laugh: Can't wait for my body to readjust to working again.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and Sumatra,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

Rondo said:


> View attachment 260356


I don't think there are any LFD fans in that nest.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Dissident Soap Box ~

Pretty good so far...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> View attachment 260356


----------



## huffer33

Illusione ultra. Fantastic full on smoke and I need to get more soon.


BOSSTANK said:


>


LOL








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I don't think there are any LFD fans in that nest.


that's one way to get rid of them (unless they like those LFD) :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> that's one way to get rid of them (unless they like those LFD) :vs_laugh:


He's gonna need to burn a whole box of LFD's with the size of that nest!


----------



## Rondo

D Rage


----------



## greasemonger

Midnight Express


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aquitaine with a cup of Panamanian dark roast,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


> Dissident Soap Box ~
> 
> Pretty good so far...


How did it turn out? I picked up a few but haven't gotten around to trying one yet.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## TCstr8

Diesel WR Sherry Cask. Going to give the others I have a longer rest and revisit. As it stands, much more a fan of the regular Whiskey Row.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner

TCstr8 said:


> Diesel WR Sherry Cask. Going to give the others I have a longer rest and revisit. As it stands, much more a fan of the regular Whiskey Row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing how they turn out. I was going to get a fiver but read they take a lot of rest.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Nstoltzner said:


> Look forward to seeing how they turn out. I was going to get a fiver but read they take a lot of rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Final 2/3rds were much more enjoyable than the first 1/3. But would still pick a regular Whiskey Row over it. Hopefully more rest works out the kinks.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Perfect night on the deck, kids sports this time of year has my cigar count down. Enjoying this one.


----------



## TX Cigar

At a Saka event.


----------



## crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> @GOT14U is right!! These FQ Proper cigars are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you approve!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## zcziggy

Some kind of Caldwell... Pretty good


----------



## GOT14U

While camping and another while doing some payroll.
















Got a couple keepers (I'd throw back if it was up to me)









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Renacer.....finishing up a build...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> View attachment 260356


Maybe @Gumby-cr can come over and lend a hand.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Some kind of Caldwell... Pretty good


Eastern Standard Dos Firmas...one of my fav's!


----------



## bulletbone07

la aurora 115 anniversary


----------



## jmt8706

Really liked both of these.


----------



## blackrabbit

Viaje Full Moon 2017 from that most excellent brother of the leaf @Gumby-cr


----------



## Nstoltzner

TCstr8 said:


> Final 2/3rds were much more enjoyable than the first 1/3. But would still pick a regular Whiskey Row over it. Hopefully more rest works out the kinks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner

I may have an odd palate but the pepper in this thing is making me cry. Tears of joy but damn the red pepper.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

101 serie SA corona. Plugged bad, but the ole Modus cleared it right out.


----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> How did it turn out? I picked up a few but haven't gotten around to trying one yet.


I liked it, pretty good stick imo...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ghost Orchid ~


----------



## GOT14U

Bloody marry to end the night! definitely getting better with age.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Renacer.....finishing up a build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Man those are good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

TX Cigar said:


> 1st time with this one.


Probably won't be the last!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Switchblade :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Age has helped this some


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Aged Maduro and Sumatra


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull & Bones after a work happy hour I should not have gone to!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Unholy Corona for the drive this morning. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

PDR Small Batch Maduro last night


----------



## mpomario

Night before last:













Last night. MF no.1 with a couple years on it. Very good. Hadn't lost anything. Only smooth out.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

With love Buzz Coffee... LP Nicaragua oscuro









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EL Centurion and a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## haegejc

Norteno.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@GOT14U. No definitely will not be last time. That was very good.


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## TX Cigar

And now.


----------



## zcziggy

Never disappointed with a San Lotano


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday mowgar action
Ortega Exclusivo....pepper, wood,leather something else but ima not paying attention... 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## bulletbone07

oliva v and a guinness


----------



## jmt8706

Good, but not as good as the last one I had.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## haegejc

DE BOTL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Sin Compromiso...










"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## BOSSTANK

White Chocolate Mocha ~

Out here tonight testing my new TLR-6 for my edc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lot 23 and Sumatra,
> View attachment 260474


man...i envy that you can smoke this early...not amount of coffee would let me do it :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Zig. My favorite time to have a cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> man...i envy that you can smoke this early...not amount of coffee would let me do it :vs_cool:


A lot of the time it's the best one of the day!


----------



## greasemonger

OneStrangeOne said:


> A lot of the time it's the best one of the day!


It usually is. Especially on a weekend.


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> man...i envy that you can smoke this early...not amount of coffee would let me do it :vs_cool:


I dont always smoke a cigar in the morning.....who am I kidding, yes i do! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wheels Up

I have this morning off of work, and I'm kicking off my Friday with a Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

White chocolate mocha.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Here comes the rain and cooler temps... finally


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night, nomad sledgehammer


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


> White Chocolate Mocha ~
> 
> Out here tonight testing my new TLR-6 for my edc


That's my EDC too. And that tlr-6 has inspired me. But what kind of holster are you using that allows stuff on the rail?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ren Huggins said:


> That's my EDC too. And that tlr-6 has inspired me. But what kind of holster are you using that allows stuff on the rail?


Crossbreed

https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/holster/springfield-armory-xd-sub-compact-streamlight-tlr-6

I have one ordered, should be here next week.


----------



## haegejc

Warped Maestro del Tiempo earlier today at my local lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


> Crossbreed
> 
> https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/holster/springfield-armory-xd-sub-compact-streamlight-tlr-6
> 
> I have one ordered, should be here next week.


Looks good, thanks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Hyde, with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## YingKo

A nice fella at the cigar lounge suggested this. It won't be my last one that's for sure.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YingKo

BOSSTANK said:


> Crossbreed
> 
> https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/holster/springfield-armory-xd-sub-compact-streamlight-tlr-6
> 
> I have one ordered, should be here next week.


I use a Crossbreed too. Nothing else I've tried has come close.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wheels Up said:


> I have this morning off of work, and I'm kicking off my Friday with a Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good smoke. I never keep enough around in maddie or natural....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

Anejo was quite tasty


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> A lot of the time it's the best one of the day!


I agree, there something really good about an early morning cigar with your favorite coffee!


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv it when a cigar just hits the sweet spot. Thanks to @Gumby-cr for selling me a fiver of the 275 cigars produced. Full bodied for sure, loads of flavors, medium strength IMO. Even compliments the Glenlivet 12 yr.

Nomad Trouble Maker!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> I agree, there something really good about an early morning cigar with your favorite coffee!


Indeed.

This evening. Really liking the 19 LC. The NRS is great and they are resting very well. Cool and calm after a bunch hail last night. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Edgar Hoill Everyday Hustle. Cinnamon stick on the tip of the tounge and through the shnoz, paired with heavily boozy coffee


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke, it's been a looooong week. TGIF!


----------



## Rondo

Impressive for a thrifty. 
Milk chocolate, Americano and pepper on the tongue. 
Good construction and a high output.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nomad from Vader's contest

Thanks bro @JtAv8tor


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This was very tasty after 2 years rest.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## haegejc

NUB Cameroon this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Maduro corona


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overruns with Sumatra,


----------



## Wheels Up

I don't often find EZ in my stash, but this one (courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost ) volunteered to be sacrificed this morning.










The house is quiet because the wife and kid are out of town, so I've got my cigar, coffee, and ESPN Game Day, all from my porch swing with my favorite smoking buddy, Black Dog. It's a rough life, but I manage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> I don't often find EZ in my stash, but this one (courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost ) volunteered to be sacrificed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house is quiet because the wife and kid are out of town, so I've got my cigar, coffee, and ESPN Game Day, all from my porch swing with my favorite smoking buddy, Black Dog. It's a rough life, but I manage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


black dog looks cool...i think UF and LSU will be a good game tonight


----------



## WABOOM

These get better with age. I wish I wouldn't have sold a bunch!


----------



## BOSSTANK

This fine stick helped me load all this up to go to the camp this morning...


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> black dog looks cool...i think UF and LSU will be a good game tonight


She's a good dog. Dumber than a bag of hammers, she's probably the best guard dog I've ever had. If I'm on the porch, she won't leave the part of the yard where she can see me. And you'd be hard pressed to get her more than an arm's reach from my daughter when she's outside alone.

The LSU/UF game is going to be a good one, I think. I'd give an edge to LSU playing at home, but I expect the Gators are going to make them work for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47

Nice mid-day smoke.


----------



## TX Cigar

At a tatuaje event.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Vols won their 2nd game this year boys, even the shop owners dog was surprised lol. GO VOLS!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Puro Authentico









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa


----------



## TX Cigar

Another tatuaje.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Cuatro Cinco with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## huffer33

Fall break









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Why not.


----------



## mpomario

Thanks @Gumby-cr for a chance to try this. Chilling with the FIL.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Beat up CFED Basket Case and Kona.....gotta cracked foot that will smoke fine, wishing I'd picked a stronger smoke...I'll save the rest of these fir mornings.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Rnd 2. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

VSG and Glenlivet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana,


----------



## Travoline

Beat me...


----------



## BOSSTANK

The Blossom of the Valley ~


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## JtAv8tor

Big thanks to @Gumby-cr for this one

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## WABOOM

El Centurion. I had no idea this was a Don Pepin blend by My Father. It's very good, quite strong too. This cigar was a gift, and I apologize but I don't remember who sent it. Thank you.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag and Coffee. Doesn't get much better than that!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Bueso Olancho and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Had to wait a bit, it's 45 deg now and still a very cool N breeze in the shade. No sun on this deck yet. 
The T with a cup of Jim's organic with raw Honey, coconut and almond milk!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning all, some Corto and Coffee action this morning (Tanzanian Peaberry from IBC)










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

H-Town Neanderthal Lancero










From last night at a local cigar festival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Aganorsa and Guatemalan...hello Sunday!

I've not had an aged Aganorsa....until now...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ForMud

Yesterday...Damaged tip, no cutting needed.....Smoked well.








This morning...First inch was kinda harsh, then mellowed out nicely. Produced a lot of smoke. 
Can't wait to see how these taste after a year or so.


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX Saints!!


----------



## tazdvl

First stick from last night. This one is compliments of @Fusion from the Christmas trade. Buenaventura. 








Excellent cigar. Got a bitter taste in the third third, but I burned through it and it finished nicely. 
I've paired it with a bit of Larceny Bourbon, which is very tasty. I got a little rye and a little sweet, maybe fruity flavor from the Bourbon.

Second stick last night...
Casa Turrent Serie 1901.








Taste was OK. There was a plug about 1/2" down from the cut. I ended up cutting it twice with a v-cutter and finally broke out the Modus tool. After pulling a chunk out, the draw was much improved. Too much work for an "OK" cigar, though.

BTW, I apparently forgot to post this last night, even though I remember starting the post. Lol. Bourbon haze, maybe???

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## MrCrowley39

My second Oliva serie V Melanio Maduro, it's great! Might have to order a few of these.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. Plasencia Alma Del Fuego.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

A couple from this weekend


----------



## msmith1986

Yesterday









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cabiguan 1/2017. Smoking soooo good


----------



## zcziggy

MrCrowley39 said:


> My second Oliva serie V Melanio Maduro, it's great! Might have to order a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


if you liked those, try the monticello witch i think is better (holts exclusive though)


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Whiskey Row










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

An appropriate smoke after church today. Courtesy of @CgarDann. 







Then the last hitcher from last years spring pass from @OneStrangeOne. Only the second or third Diesel I've. Really didn't like the first two and was worried about this one. Usually like AJF blends. This one is great! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ AXx with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> An appropriate smoke after church today. Courtesy of @CgarDann.
> View attachment 260676
> 
> Then the last hitcher from last years spring pass from @OneStrangeOne. Only the second or third Diesel I've. Really didn't like the first two and was worried about this one. Usually like AJF blends. This one is great!
> View attachment 260674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diesel needs some time to come around, IMO. that one had 7-8 years of rest on it.


----------



## mpomario

Very good. Still has some spice left. Still some red and white pepper left. Earthy and rich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

La Duena Petit Belicoso No. 9. From a very generous @Gumby-cr. Enjoyed this with several fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo! Thank you again!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kinda special occasion
Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades courtesy of @Gumby-cr and the right pairing I think...a rusty nail of Glenrothes and Drambuie....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Still hitting the bomb/trade drawer hard. A 2018 Morphine. Courtesy of @mrolland5500. Thanks Mario, where ever you are. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

Come back from 2 days out of town to come home to this !!! Big thanks to @mpomario for sending me these babies. I usually smoke 1 a day so looks like I have my week cut out for me !!


----------



## Ewood

Go Stros!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nirvana Cameroon Selection, Silencio (4x44) courtesy of @Mich_smoker . 
Thank you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina and Sumatra to start of a damp Monday,


----------



## Mich_smoker

Olecharlie said:


> Whiskey Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I picked up a couple but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## haegejc

Late last night watching the Astros, Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown from @GOT14U. Thank you!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Last one....sad day....
La Aurora Escogidos Maduro for #MaduroMonday 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

*Punch Rothschild Double Maduro*

Punch Rothschild Double Maduro


----------



## huffer33

Fall break part 2









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Mich_smoker said:


> How was it? I picked up a couple but haven't tried one yet.


It was ok for me. I would prefer other Diesels over this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

zcziggy said:


> if you liked those, try the monticello witch i think is better (holts exclusive though)


I'll keep that in mind, thanks. Might be hard though as Holt's doesn't ship to Canada, just means I need to get creative. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Can't resist these on a cooler day when there's some free time to relax! Waiting for the bird in the smoker!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

MrCrowley39 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thanks. Might be hard though as Holt's doesn't ship to Canada, just means I need to get creative. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


use a mule from south of your border :smile2:


----------



## mpomario

A great one from @CgarDann. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

A layover in Vegas.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian


----------



## zcziggy

Fallen angel... Starting to like them


----------



## Natefiet

@ Cousins Cigar in Akron, Ohio. Liga Privada #9

This place has an awesome humidor!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Todos Las Dias Toro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

good so far !


----------



## Olecharlie

Every year I run out before the next annual release. Every year I say, "I shoulda bought more"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

A few from the past two weeks.




























Ryan


----------



## Kidvegas

bulletbone07 said:


> good so far !
> View attachment 260744


I'm with ya bro, although in Lancero!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## greasemonger

20 months has made these better, but still just not my thing


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina.


----------



## CgarDann

Got a cold for the past few days. So I m living vicariously through you posts for now


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Natefiet said:


> @ Cousins Cigar in Akron, Ohio. Liga Privada #9
> 
> This place has an awesome humidor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wow, I would love to have something like that close to me... :vs_OMG:


----------



## BOSSTANK

mpomario said:


> Still hitting the bomb/trade drawer hard. A 2018 Morphine. Courtesy of @mrolland5500. Thanks Mario, where ever you are.
> View attachment 260690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever since we bombed him to oblivion a while ago he quit posting... I have seen him online here and there but no post... I miss his cigar pics, always something I have never even heard of seems like haha...


----------



## Barry12321

Still trying new things every time...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overruns with Panamanian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Early morning smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nicaraguan overruns with Panamanian coffee
> View attachment 260768


You can't go wrong with overruns I went crazy with the AJ Fernandez overruns when I first started


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty









I took a chance on a bundle of these ($69 shipped) because Flatbed has never disappointed me. 
It's a medium filler from their own cuttings in a maduro wrapper and binder. I'm not calling it delicious, but it's a good full bodied cigar and places near the top of my thrifty list above Nub, Undercrown and Don Pepin, in line with Alec Bradley and Illusione Rothschild.


----------



## Keco

La Aroma de Cuba Rothschild


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian
> View attachment 260736


Mine didn't have the fancy gold wrapper... What's up with that 









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Archun

Last Saturday, EZ Chicken & Waffles


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Ez bk ts


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @s1n3 n0m1n3 for the chance to try this. Strong and full of flavor :grin2:


----------



## vroom_vroom

Spending the afternoon cleaning up the garage with a 20th perdomo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

vroom_vroom said:


> Spending the afternoon cleaning up the garage with a 20th perdomo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extra credit for the Anchor Steam!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Mine didn't have the fancy gold wrapper... What's up with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


:vs_mad: :vs_whistle:
As far as I know the Marelas is the only one that has the half wrap in foil, working from memory here, so I could be wrong, I think it's the same blend and wrapper just a different size. So, in other words 'window dressing'


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> You can't go wrong with overruns I went crazy with the AJ Fernandez overruns when I first started


Yeah, I really liked the AJ Overruns and fresh roll, probably still have one or two left. I believe that these are Oliva, maybe. This batch has been hit & mis construction wise, when you get a good one you feel like you've hit a home run.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, I really liked the AJ Overruns and fresh roll, probably still have one or two left. I believe that these are Oliva, maybe. This batch has been hit & mis construction wise, when you get a good one you feel like you've hit a home run.


Lol yea i have about 10-15 aj Fernandez left from about 3 years ago a few different sizes and a few 5 packs of nub overruns left over as well they gotta be real good by now


----------



## haegejc

Padron 2000. Go ASTROS!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MB3 and Cafe Bustelo....thanks @zcziggy










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

El Gueguense.


----------



## zcziggy

Illusione courtesy of @Wheels Up


----------



## bulletbone07

thanks @mpomario one of my favorites !


----------



## mpomario

bulletbone07 said:


> thanks @mpomario one of my favorites !
> View attachment 260858


That one has a little over a year and a half.

Tonight. Going cheap. Nica Libre. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## haegejc

Guardian of the Farm Claude Le Chien. Another great cigar from my SBCOTM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Barry12321

Can see why this is many people's go to budget stick


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Barry12321 said:


> Can see why this is many people's go to budget stick


Lol that definitely wasn't a budget stick for me but it is a good cigar it was one of my favs


----------



## Barry12321

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lol that definitely wasn't a budget stick for me but it is a good cigar it was one of my favs


If you troll certain auction sites, you can generally score a 10 pack for about $30 plus shipping.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

All around Roma Craft is just a great cigar!


----------



## ejbpesca

An Oliva Connecticut was my latest smoke and I give it a 94. Unlike my five other types of Olivas this is the first one to burn just right, and deliver a nice flavor to nub that to me has more flavor than many Connecticuts with some like smoking a big fat cigarette.


----------



## haegejc

CFed Project 7. A lot milder then I thought it would be since it was blended by Noel Rojas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Almost forgot to take a picture.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain Connie and Coffee....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Revolver & Iced Coffee ~


----------



## TX Cigar

These are good with a cup of coffee for a walk through the park in Spokane this morning.


----------



## haegejc

Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TCstr8

Juarez









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral Oscuro.


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one. Really good.


----------



## mpomario

TX Cigar said:


> 1st time with this one. Really good.


I have been on the fence after a few of those I've tried. Got another and a couple of the LE to give another go.

Gave this another go after a year or rest. Much better. The first was terrible. Not really a Nicaraguan profile given the name but quite good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

mpomario said:


> I have been on the fence after a few of those I've tried. Got another and a couple of the LE to give another go.
> 
> Gave this another go after a year or rest. Much better. The first was terrible. Not really a Nicaraguan profile given the name but quite good.
> View attachment 260908
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that!!! I have 7 left of a 10er I got 8 months ago!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Ave Maria Argentum. Time of the year for my @Rondo gloves.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Ave Maria Argentum. Time of the year for my @Rondo gloves.


what's with the gloves? :vs_OMG:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> what's with the gloves? :vs_OMG:


:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

It's very rare that I get to smoke two small cigars in one day on weekdays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> what's with the gloves? :vs_OMG:


It's not warm everywhere Zig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

From a blue plate special thanks @Hickorynut










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

Torano. Budget, but after a rest its pretty dern good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA


----------



## GOT14U

haegejc said:


> Late last night watching the Astros, Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown from @GOT14U. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Gotta sneak one in between work, jiu-jitsu , wrestling practice and everything else.

Flowered on me a bit but damn this thing is good.










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Today's los Dias! And some foot action! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> :vs_mad: :vs_whistle:
> 
> As far as I know the Marelas is the only one that has the half wrap in foil, working from memory here, so I could be wrong, I think it's the same blend and wrapper just a different size. So, in other words 'window dressing'


It's a Twinkie

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Hell yeah

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> 20 months has made these better, but still just not my thing


Time to sell bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Barry12321

Tried these today... not bad but probably won't buy again


----------



## haegejc

Good morning. Coffee and a cigar!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pecan pie and some Dark Rocko










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

#ThriftyThursday 
RB Olancho and Guatemalan.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Pecan pie and some Dark Rocko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Hell yes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

A California morning
A Brazilian Fuma En Corda
A Kenyan Kirimahiga


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## JtAv8tor

BOSSTANK said:


>


Smoking gun....hehe

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty afternoon drive home smoke from @jmt8706

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio and some Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## YingKo

First cigar all week, too busy. I was going to take a nap but went this direction first.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletbone07

AJ Fernandez Viva la Vida.....Damn good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Esteban Carreras Mr Brownstone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem habano.... Tasty and lots of smoke


----------



## bulletbone07

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano requiem habano.... Tasty and lots of smoke


I wish my B&M carried these ...these are are on my list to try.


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites to this point.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Evening smoke.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## jmt8706

Makers Choice stick. Looks like hell, but flavor was good and burned good. Finished the night with a Diesel Heart of Darkness, which is box worthy IMO.


----------



## S&W

LC 2019 tonight


----------



## BOSSTANK

Don't remember where I got this stick from but its good... real good


----------



## haegejc

Couple today in KC.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4.5x60 Unholy Shorty on the way home earlier. Love em.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

AB Post Embargo... somewhat boring.


----------



## greasemonger

Chick magnet last night and an Epifania courtesy of @SilkyJ this morning


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Hot Cocoa, Southern Texas Pecan coffee and a fire.....living it up today, cause tomorrow looks like wash out.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Columbia and Sumatra Coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

:faint2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> :faint2:


Get something caffeinated to amplify that pain reliever 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

LFD La Nox










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Get something caffeinated to amplify that pain reliever
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I drank more last night than I planned on doing :surprise:


----------



## Rondo

Ramon Bueso Olancho A 8.7x47









Espresso and pepper. Perfect as I watch the first flakes fall.


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Ramon Bueso Olancho A 8.7x47
> 
> View attachment 261026
> 
> 
> Espresso and pepper. Perfect as I watch the first flakes fall.


Snow already?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> I drank more last night than I planned on doing :surprise:


Smoke a Gurkha, you won't be thinking about your pains anymore. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Camera had troubles with focusing with the amount of smoke billowing out of this. Kind of glad it's my last one though.


----------



## talisker10

Fuente Friday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Sobremesa before dark


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed this stick today, thanks @JtAv8tor.


----------



## JtAv8tor

For science

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Monkey See....Monkey Do.....
Epernay-nay and Bustelo









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> Enjoyed this stick today, thanks @JtAv8tor.


Get a box 40 bucks on devil site...nap em for a year. Thank us later 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## lex61

Hickorynut said:


> Get a box 40 bucks on devil site...nap em for a year. Thank us later
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


True that. These can easily be found for $2 each and they're solid sticks.


----------



## greasemonger

LGC N earlier and a Rojas Closure now


----------



## Olecharlie

I hate it when I can't figure out who sent me a cigar! Thanks BOTL from Puff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner
Thank you.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

PDR madura


----------



## Hickorynut

Nestor say hi to the folks....everyone Nestor is here...
Holt Maddie from a trade with @Olecharlie and Guatemalan.

Good maddie qualities, light pack, decent construction, not harsh. I'll be putting some in a two buck chuck tupperI think....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## S&W

Great start to the day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano and Sumatra


----------



## S&W

greasemonger said:


> PDR madura


One of my favorite cigars. Smokes way above it's price point.


----------



## Keco

*Oliva shipment arrived*

V Melanio Robusto and O Maduro Churchill


----------



## Olecharlie

LA Colmena for breakfast an Jim's organic Java with Ole Smokey in my UT Cup! Yeah they will get a whooping today from Bama but hey got to stay true to my Vols!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

A yellow dot home rolled cigar from @Fusion. Thanks Colin it is excellent No Holds Barred









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CgarDann

From last evening


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 18 with 4 caps.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

JtAv8tor said:


> For science
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


How was it?


----------



## Olecharlie

PDR Wicked Pug #1 Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Last night.....








This morning.....








And this afternoon.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC Noblesse with a cup of Kona,


----------



## CgarDann

Spice bomb courtesy of @Olecharlie










By the way anyone knows how it is compared to the white label?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

had never tried the viaje collaboration...great stick but 95% of viajes are great smokes


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX LSU!


----------



## Barry12321

Fratello Navetta and LP El Diario


----------



## zcziggy

LP 9....one of my favorites


----------



## Hickorynut

First Espinosa Alpha Dawg thanks to @SilkyJ with some NC wine....Nestor can feel free to move in any time now.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> First Espinosa Alpha Dawg thanks to @SilkyJ with some NC wine....Nestor can feel free to move in any time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Which NC wine? My dad used to be a vineyard manager in NC


----------



## bulletbone07

Oscar 2012 before bama game.


----------



## Keco

Hererra Maduro Corona Gordo


----------



## S&W

Ashton VSG this afternoon


----------



## jmt8706

Killer Bee connie to round out the evening. One of the best constructed sticks I've seen.


----------



## S&W

Finishing the day with RB Genesis the Project. OK but I like the Olancho Vintage better.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days here.


----------



## Westside Threat

Sitting on the patio smoking Padron, drinking Glenlivet 18 and listening to Quincy Jones. Winter is coming but it ain't here yet










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Sobremesa


----------



## JtAv8tor

CFED McLovin to close out the night

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Which NC wine? My dad used to be a vineyard manager in NC


Duplin....cheap and sweet just like I like....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning! Watching the deer play in my back yard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adarus21

Loving that death wish coffee mug tho. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Silver and Iron Bean Integrity 
Suns gonna shine today!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Adarus21 said:


> Loving that death wish coffee mug tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Their made by Deneen Pottery in Saint Paul. They are all hand-thrown by amazing artists, the quality is unbelievable, the art work is true perfection. Well worth the price!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Woke up with a headache and stopped up sinuses, not sure yet if it's a cold or allergies. Smoking cheap today.
Cuesta-Rey Centenario from another brother,


----------



## Madderduro

viaje skull & bones


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some Tanzanian Peaberry and a Rookie Card

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## norc47

Was in the mood for a Candela this morning and this was the best one I've ever had.


----------



## UBC03

norc47 said:


> Was in the mood for a Candela this morning and this was the best one I've ever had.


In all the stuff I've read here.. AND I HAVE TO READ IT ALL.. this is the first time I've seen this phrase.. lol

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Kidvegas

....









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rondo

Davidoff 25th Anniversary


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Had a NR test blend lancero and a Wiseman yesterday at the LWC event. Starting today with a NOCF Connecticut. Very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A couple of cigars while I wash the cars thanks to @Wildman9907 and @kacey


----------



## TX Cigar

EZ.


----------



## greasemonger

Miami


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff The Late Hour for our World Series bound Astros!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Pre-EZ Nomad SA-17
These are so good, I wish I had more than a couple left. Shoulda bought everything Stogies had last year 

I'm afraid to try the EZ version, so if any of yall that had the real SA-17 and the EZ version and could let me know if they are comparable I'd be grateful.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## norc47

UBC03 said:


> this is the first time I've seen this phrase.. lol


Candelas can be good!


----------



## UBC03

norc47 said:


> Candelas can be good!


Just jerkin your chain.. haven't smoked one in over a decade.. so you may be right

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reconquista


----------



## S&W

Winding down the weekend with this one.

Couldn't get the photo to load. Buenaventura BV500. You guys know what they look like anyway.


----------



## Rondo

Hickorynut said:


> I'm afraid to try the EZ version, so if any of yall that had the real SA-17 and the EZ version and could let me know if they are comparable I'd be grateful.


I've never had the Pre, and the few EZ versions I have aren't worth the space they take up.


----------



## norc47

UBC03 said:


> Just jerkin your chain.. haven't smoked one in over a decade.. so you may be right


Well, there are probably more bad ones than good so the odds aren't great.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Boondock saints 2019 release, deserved the good pic

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

JtAv8tor said:


>


Sig Sauer and a Cigar. Perfect combo. Looks like the C3, but not? What model?


----------



## JtAv8tor

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Sig Sauer and a Cigar. Perfect combo. Looks like the C3, but not? What model?


1911 ultra compact

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

I almost "pulled the trigger" on a C3 1911 a couple days ago....Sig makes a sexy 1911, but I can never seem to get past the external extractor. I have 6 1911's and most are kimber with 1 Wilson Combat and 1 Nighthawk Custom. I just seem to prefer the internal extractor 1911's. Seems dumb as I am a HUGE Sig fanboy. I have two P365's, one P320, and one P229 Legion. Maybe someday I'll get over my extractor mental block and pick up a Sig 1911....at least I know it'll be reliable right out of the box, unlike most Kimber's that require a little custom work to make them EDC's.

SORRY FOR THE THREAD HIJACK GUYS!!!!

Back to your normal programming:

What I smoked today:


----------



## Natefiet

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I almost "pulled the trigger" on a C3 1911 a couple days ago....Sig makes a sexy 1911, but I can never seem to get past the external extractor. I have 6 1911's and most are kimber with 1 Wilson Combat and 1 Nighthawk Custom. I just seem to prefer the internal extractor 1911's. Seems dumb as I am a HUGE Sig fanboy. I have two P365's, one P320, and one P229 Legion. Maybe someday I'll get over my extractor mental block and pick up a Sig 1911....at least I know it'll be reliable right out of the box, unlike most Kimber's that require a little custom work to make them EDC's.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE THREAD HIJACK GUYS!!!!
> 
> Back to your normal programming:
> 
> What I smoked today:


Dont feel bad if John Browning meant for there to be an external extractor, he would have put one there. I can't get over them either. For me, they ruin many good looking 1911s.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed smoke









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adarus21

Has anyone tried the Macanudo Inspirado Black? Found a 5 pack online for 18 dollars.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

My first ez thanks to s1n3 n0m1n3 it wasn't too bad 
it wasn't what I expected from the description on their site but then again i'm not too good at finding flavors edit sorry for the sideways pic lol


----------



## jmt8706

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 261244
> 
> My first ez thanks to s1n3 n0m1n3 it wasn't too bad
> it wasn't what I expected from the description on their site but then again i'm not too good at finding flavors edit sorry for the sideways pic lol


I found it better not to follow the flavor profiles given in descriptions, seeing how their palate is different than yours and mine. :smile2:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Yea lol i'm pretty sure they make up flavors just to entice you to buy them not many cigars actually taste the way they're described


----------



## Rondo

Kinda like those dating sites you kids spend all day on.


----------



## greasemonger

Oliva CT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Flawlessly

After two years of rest this H.Upmann Sun Grow Robusto tastes so good. This was for last night, haven't post much lately due to my very busy schedule. I'll try... as many as I could.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Kinda like those dating sites you kids spend all day on.


Fun loving with a great personality...


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> Just jerkin your chain.. haven't smoked one in over a decade.. so you may be right
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Roma Craft and Illusione make a great candella cigar. Both surprised me.


----------



## Keco

*This weekend's smokes*

Fuente Flor Fina 858 Maduro

Graycliff 30 Belicoso

Undercrown Connecticut Shade Corona


----------



## Gumby-cr

Zero Calorie Breakfast.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Aladino Rothschild with a Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Insignia100

Drew Estate Tabak Especial robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Never seen, or had this Asylum.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sabotage now after doing some inventory in my coolers. I think it's time to sell some cigars soon. Be on the lookout for some deals >


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Zero Calorie Breakfast.


I could use a few of those...zero calorie breakfast that is.....but I still wanna eat...and smoke.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOSSTANK said:


>


Damn, that cats almost as fat as mine is!


----------



## BOSSTANK

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, that cats almost as fat as mine is!


Lol he was super skinny until I started making him stay inside... he fat and happy though :wink2:


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo core plus maduro.


----------



## haegejc

Still celebrating the Astros win!!

AF Don Carlos Eye of the Shark!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Yea lol i'm pretty sure they make up flavors just to entice you to buy them not many cigars actually taste the way they're described


Yep, only one youtube reviewer I trust for reviews, and flavor profiles. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> Never seen, or had this Asylum.


Ogre?


----------



## TX Cigar

@jmt8706 - yes it was. Never had seen one. B and M just recently started carrying them. It was good.


----------



## zcziggy

Really humid down here tonight


----------



## S&W

Tonight's smoke


----------



## zcziggy

S&W said:


> Tonight's smoke


no pic...you never smoked it :smile2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Warped Skyflower ~










Loving the "Bubble Tag" on these sticks... scan each cigar to get its info and authenticity.

https://www.warpedcigars.com/authenticate/6WC01AAAA08225

Still on the 1st 3rd and went from pepper roasted nuts to I swear a purple grapeish retrohale... yum

Im starting to become a huge fan of Warped cigars... I think Im gonna snag a couple more boxes of these to squirrel away before they run out.


----------



## Barry12321

San Cristobal Revelation... many reviewers called it a "flavor bomb"... i didn't taste much other than bland tobacco 😞


----------



## CgarDann

Chuck by Tatuaje


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sobremesa and Panamanian coffee,


----------



## S&W

zcziggy said:


> no pic...you never smoked it :smile2:


Dangit. It happened again. For some reason I'm not able to (or I've forgotten how to) post pics.


----------



## JtAv8tor

S&W said:


> Dangit. It happened again. For some reason I'm not able to (or I've forgotten how to) post pics.


If it's of a cigar I have found to put a slight angle to it. For some reason Tapatalk doesn't like most of my cigar pics that are straight up and down.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mpomario

This weekend. 




























Last night pouring over data. Last of the OG DE factory smokes. And my nights mascot. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Archun

Muestra de Saka Exclusivo :cb


----------



## JtAv8tor

Blessed leaf Shiloh










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

Elderly E. Hoill lance. Still cinnamon and heavy spice


----------



## Gumby-cr

I guess I didn't hide this Tatuaje good enough :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Started today off with this Juarez. Decent smoke!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut and Guatemalan joe.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque


----------



## huffer33

S&W said:


> Dangit. It happened again. For some reason I'm not able to (or I've forgotten how to) post pics.


If you're using Tapatalk sometimes they reject the image cuz they think it is a phallus.

Tattoo for Tuesday









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## JtAv8tor

If you haven't snagged at least 1-2 to try I highly recommend it -Warped Skyflower

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

New World by A J Fernández, Almirante Belicoso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mr Brownstone.


----------



## jmt8706

Had these today. The RP couldn't decide if it wanted to be a maduro or sungrown, not really impressed with the RP.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Had these today. The RP couldn't decide if it wanted to be a maduro of sungrown, not really impressed with the RP.


the perla habana morado is not bad with some rest


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hit and run part II with a pour of money shoulder on this breezy evening. 
Hope everyone is feeling good this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo And Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Kristoff Habano.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

CF Love Potion, bumpy and oily.


----------



## WABOOM

Very basic, boring profile. Low quality tobacco with chemical bitterness and off- flavors. But the construction is excellent! I think I have several more of these from my cbid buying spree days in 2016. Going in the garbage can.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

Haven't had one of these in a while. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> the perla habana morado is not bad with some rest


Thanks for the tip, I did get some of those recently. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

mpomario said:


> Haven't had one of these in a while.
> View attachment 261430
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the La Amistad Silver? I've only had one, and it was a delicious experience.


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier today on a supply run.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Drew Estates BOTL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Panamanian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Statement and Hampton Inn coffee sampling groundwater in Duncan, SC


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva Serie V Melanio


----------



## Keco

Rocky Decade Robusto

Fuente Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Hickorynut

Buenaventura because cravings are real....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


>


Not to be confused with the above ... this is the Zino Davidoff 100th anniversary that was originally released in 2006. I got it in 2017 but I believe the re-release was 2013. Rather unpretentious for packaging for over 20 MSRP









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Lovin' these cocoa notes with a cup of Klatch Kenyan....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor Y Nata with a cup of Kona


----------



## TX Cigar

Another new one to me.


----------



## haegejc

Caldwell Bind Man's Bluff. Perfect burn and ash on these guys!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of my favorites!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Getting in the Halloween spirit.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOSSTANK

Only drawback to owning a white vehicle...


----------



## haegejc

Caldwell's and Matt Booth's Hit and Run, Part Deux for my pre game smoke! Go Astros!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell TKID Lancero ( more Panatela if you ask me)....tasty on a cool crisp evening









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

Nomad Drop Dead Gorgeous. Started just ok. But really improved after the 1st 3rd










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First cigar since Sunday! Haven’t had a Mode 5 in a while...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Flores y Rodriguez with some Grenache while burning a tree branch my repurposed fire pit.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Flores y Rodriguez with some Grenache while burning a tree branch my repurposed fire pit.


if you like grenache, try rioja also


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> if you like grenache, try rioja also


Will do! It's time to hit up total wine so I'll put it in the cart. Do you have a favorite that I should look for?


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Will do! It's time to hit up total wine so I'll put it in the cart. Do you have a favorite that I should look for?


total wine= Marques de Riscal rioja reserva $19. great wine


----------



## greasemonger

I really need to hide the rest of these from myself. Then again "get busy livin or get busy dyin". Found out yesterday a high school friend died after his second bout with melanoma that spread all over. Us guys are bad about about it, but cherish your friends and remind them how much you love em.


----------



## Ewood

An MB3 one from one of the first samplers I bought getting into cigars. For some reason it was calling my name tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

One of my favorite Tats to enjoy in the evening.


----------



## mpomario

jmt8706 said:


> Is that the La Amistad Silver? I've only had one, and it was a delicious experience.


Yes. I like the pancho size a little more but the box of robustos have been very good. The gold is also very good. Need to try the dark Sumatra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I guess third time was a charm. The others have been meh. But this one is so good it makes me want to get more. If the next one is this good gonna get another fiver or so.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Oscuro and Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Keco

I broke down and bought a box of these. I really like 'em. La Aroma de Cuba Rothschild.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tucked in the garage for a quick morning smoke that is rare on weekdays!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

EZ Lucille Maduro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Taking the day off

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

Project 7


----------



## Hickorynut

Recently was showered with a couple La Gran Llave Conneticut Gordos (Donkey Kong) this one thanks to @zcziggy. Love AJF cigars, so like being able to test drive this one.

A bit mild, but I like the Maduro version and the only difference is the wrapper (and ring gauge) for a connie the pepper and woody accents are nice. I might be a player to get these in robusto when I run out of Cain Connie's. For the size, these smoke pretty quick, like fat kid downing a box of twinkies quick.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

Hot Cocoa, getting better with some age on them.


----------



## TX Cigar

Sweet Jane with coffee. Not bad but think the fat bottom betty is better.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones Black Short Robusto :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

McLovin 2.0 ~


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

BOSSTANK said:


> McLovin 2.0 ~


WOW!!!!

Oh yeah, and the cigar looks tasty too.


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## huffer33

Vsg this evening with a Radler and an unfiltered pils









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Flawlessly

A small Davidoff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Warped gran reserva 1988


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sinking Russian ships and enjoying a Jamais Vu from EZ










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie

A little 4x44 favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

JtAv8tor said:


> Sinking Russian ships and enjoying a Jamais Vu from EZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Ok...I'm intrigued....What's the game you're playing?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Thanks to @AbasCigar I had to revisit this one today.....Don Carlos Eye of the Shark


----------



## JtAv8tor

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Ok...I'm intrigued....What's the game you're playing?


Cold waters, I got it on steam when it was on sale. Fun but hard, very realistic and a good game to play while smoking a cigar.

I highly suggest doing the training missions it will help greatly

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Label and scotch










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

From the @greasemonger drive by while I was on vacation awhile back. Thanks bro, this was worth the trip.


----------



## Barry12321

LGC Serie R Black


----------



## greasemonger

Norteno


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and Panamanian coffee


----------



## JtAv8tor

Coffee and Corto

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Keco

*As a newb, I find I'm really liking Maduros*

Oliva O Maduro Churchill

I've also become an Oliva fan. Waiting on a box of Melanio Maduro arriving Monday. Any suggestions for other Med-Full Maduros?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Keco said:


> Oliva O Maduro Churchill
> 
> I've also become an Oliva fan. Waiting on a box of Melanio Maduro arriving Monday. Any suggestions for other Med-Full Maduros?


Mi Querida by Dunbarton.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks to a generous Brother.


----------



## Hickorynut

Snap-a-Crap wasn't cooperating last night....DPG CC and Kona...

Today #FuenteFriday 
Short Story (always good!) and Guatemalan
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate​


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida and sweet tea.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

The Tabernacle Havana Seed CT No. 142 at my local lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Gumby-cr

CAO Flathead V19 with some Clown Shoes :cb:drinking:


----------



## George007

Padron 7k


----------



## restomod

Made it to a new lounge in Syracuse, really good hike for me but worth the drive. Good boutique selection and an awesome lounge. Not bad for New York prices on singles either.


----------



## Keco

*Not a bad way to spend a Friday afternoon*

On the dock with an Oliva Melanio


----------



## Olecharlie

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Thanks to @AbasCigar I had to revisit this one today.....Don Carlos Eye of the Shark


I heard mixed reviews, but If it's better than the Don Carlos Belicoso its a good one. Im going to try one when they are available for now I'll order some Don Carlos Belicoso. Hard to beat a Fuente.


----------



## Hickorynut

Babysitting....might as well fight fire with fire....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

There’s a reason they call this one Work of Art, never disappointing! A little Scotch neat doesn’t hurt the art work either...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Olecharlie said:


> I heard mixed reviews, but If it's better than the Don Carlos Belicoso its a good one. Im going to try one when they are available for now I'll order some Don Carlos Belicoso. Hard to beat a Fuente.


They are good. I have an open box of both and if I'm being really honest....when my hand reaches into the AF side if the Humidor it usually comes out with a Belicoso or DC Personal Reserve Robusto. I think I prefer the smooth character of the Belicoso and the PR over the Shark's bite.

PM me your addy and I'll toss you one before you go laying out the cash for something that might be iffy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> CAO Flathead V19 with some Clown Shoes :cb:drinking:


I'm out in the m-o-nowhere with not much signal and I waited patiently to see clown shoes only to find a can...lol...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ewood

Go Stros! Tat Michael from 2017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Pdr White Horseman earlier and a BL Veneration currently


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Thanks to a generous Brother.
> 
> View attachment 261566


What is this?


----------



## CgarDann

was gifted by a BOTl at a local lounge. Good burn and construction but too mild for me and no complexity to keep coming back


----------



## haegejc

EZ Tantrum. Go Astros!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hammered at Ameristar ~

Giving my money away... again lol


----------



## Ren Huggins

CAO Sessions suggests by a stranger in a cigar shop... It's ok but I'll try something else on my on next time.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Naughty bits blue and then a 2012 Goldie.


----------



## mpomario

A few while watching the game. Alliance offerings and an AJF LC. All well rested with mas tequila. TGIF. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A BOTL tonight. Very enjoyable!


----------



## TX Cigar

Todos Las Dias


----------



## haegejc

Dissident Soap Box. From my swag bag of a recent cigar festival I attended. I'm a bit impressed with it!! Will have to start with a 5er and see from there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Last night, I smoked an Asylum 13. For a 7 inch x 70 ring gauge, this is a well constructed and easy to smoke. Flavours build. Goes well with black coffee. An enjoyable and relaxing 90 minutes. I have a few more in one of my humdior.


----------



## Hickorynut

Saturday morning CFED Boo-teek 2nd and Southern Texas Pecan coffee before driving Ms Daisy.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> Dissident Soap Box. From my swag bag of a recent cigar festival I attended. I'm a bit impressed with it!! Will have to start with a 5er and see from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's promising....I've got a 5ver stashed away somewhere around here....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> What is this?


CFed Project 7


----------



## Gumby-cr

This now. Fire pit later if it's not windy :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Archetype strange passage.


----------



## Flawlessly

This KFC smells really smoky...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Very enjoyably. Four great cigars - all bringing flavour and relaxation. The last one after food and red wine.

(they were all cuban cigars - I live in London, UK)


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

LFD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Las Calaveras


----------



## TX Cigar

And now this for 1st time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Ethiopian coffee
View attachment 261682


----------



## Madderduro

can't remember what the archetype stick is called...all doped up on dayquil brain ain't right...whatever its called its pretty good


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

An Aquitaine.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rain,rain,and more rain. No fire pit tonight so I'm gonna warm up with these instead :grin2: Viaje Private Keep 19 and a boozy stout.


----------



## Keco

*Again!*

I spent the day digging and laying a French drain in the yard. Tonight, I'm taking advantage of one of the last warm fall evenings on the dock with one of my current favorites, the basic La Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Focus sucked with this one. PDR Maduro, thanks @S&W!


----------



## tazdvl

My usual Saturday BOTL is busy with family tonight. So, I'm smoking an RB Genesis Habano and binge watching the last couple of episodes of Carnival Row.










The ring gauge is a little big for my taste. But it is smoking perfectly and the flavors are still right up my alley. Paired with Diet Coke.

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## Hickorynut

Thi minute I lit this I knew what I wanted to pair with it. Deep rich flavors, this is great!

Tabernacle thanks to @Olecharlie and Ginger Beer, warm very humid night with a breeze feels like the beach...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> Archetype strange passage.


Good? I've had my eye on those.


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> Thi minute I lit this I knew what I wanted to pair with it. Deep rich flavors, this is great!
> 
> Tabernacle thanks to @Olecharlie and Ginger Beer, warm very humid night with a breeze feels like the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I like Reeds because it cleanses the palate and doesn't leave an aftertaste.


----------



## BOSSTANK

_Sky Flower ~_


----------



## haegejc

Time for a break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

haegejc said:


> Time for a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1800 in front of you and guy to your left leading out with $25...most likely post flop.

NL $1-$3

NICE!!!


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## haegejc

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> $1800 in front of you and guy to your left leading out with $25...most likely post flop.
> 
> NL $1-$3
> 
> NICE!!!


It was pre flop. Crazy 1 3 game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I really do love these.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

haegejc said:


> It was pre flop. Crazy 1 3 game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it with 600 BB's in front of you....I'm sure you didn't buy in that deep.


----------



## UBC03

Keco said:


> I spent the day digging and laying a French drain in the yard. Tonight, I'm taking advantage of one of the last warm fall evenings on the dock with one of my current favorites, the basic La Aroma de Cuba.


Looks like you've got a nice place to recover 1

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Starting my day with a cup of tea and an Asylum. Smooth, gentle and building flavours. And great smoke with it’s 7 x 70 size.


----------



## jmt8706

Cubancigarnick said:


> Starting my day with a cup of tea and an Asylum. Smooth, gentle and building flavours. And great smoke with it's 7 x 70 size.


That stick makes your cup look miniature. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cubancigarnick

jmt8706 said:


> That stick makes your cup look miniature. :vs_laugh:


Certainly a big cigar. Prefer the larger sticks with for an extended smoke. Down to the last third now. Some sweetness coming through - still enjoying it!


----------



## Olecharlie

Great morning smoke with a cup of black coffee!

#34 Nicaraguan Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Time for a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Time for a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice indeed! Brings back very old memories. Last time in Vegas I was on a $1 limit blackjack table lol. (1979) Started with $10, played 16 hrs straight, i was up 1G dealer changed and cleaned my clock, I left loosing $10 but had a great time.

Have a good friend that lived in LA, her Dad was a front man for the mob in NY, went to LA to break away from the life style. He owned 50 coffee shops in LA. 3 times a week he flew her to Vegas with him and taught her how to shoot craps,she has a lot of amazing stories.


----------



## Hickorynut

1st Jamie Garcia Torp and Guatemalan, I like these but have not had the torp. Thanks @SilkyJ !









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Looks like it with 600 BB's in front of you....I'm sure you didn't buy in that deep.


Bought in with $500 and added $100 when I got popped for $125. Walked after 11 hours with $1980. Was a good day playing cards, watching college ball and the Astros.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OL Blue with Costa Rican Coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Crux Limitada during a walk before our 3 hour drive home!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Getting primed for the game... 
GEAUX SAINTS


----------



## Keco

*Lazy Sunday*

Herrera Esteli short Corona gordo


----------



## Rondo

Anaconda


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Smoked a couple of the Asylum 7 x 70 gauge. This one of my favourite non Cuban cigars. Despite the size, it's an easy smoke with building flavours moving from bitter to sweet.

Enjoyed so much, made a video.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami Regios with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

Gran Habano Persian King Rajah Maduro. Check out the oily wrapper on this stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

A nicely aged perdomo.


----------



## CgarDann

very smooth and relaxing


----------



## 09FXSTB

Powstanie Broadleaf today


----------



## huffer33

Yum









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Each of these keep getting better. Room 101 SA.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Renacer and Rowan's Creek while grilling some burgers. Thanks @Hickorynut


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday smoking at the same time.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Room 101 Farce Pre Release 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Didnt have high hopes, and had a padron londres on deck as a back up, but 2 years have made this better than tolerable to slightly above mediocre. Londres saved till tomorrow.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked a Nub Connecticut, enjoying these again after going off them for a while.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Senorial from @Wheels Up with a cup of Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw 300 Hands Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday 
Oliva O and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

Undercrown Sun Grown


----------



## haegejc

Afternoon Nub!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Never been a fan of any of the CAO cigars that I've tried, but after smoking one from each of the Amazon vitolas.....uhhhhh, I think I need to buy a box of these!!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK

Sky Flower ~


----------



## JtAv8tor

2019 release

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## awk6898

Figured I should smoke a few of these while it's still October









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick from @Rondo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee 







Starting off nicely, very earthy, EZ or CFed maybe Ron probably told me but I didn't write it down.


----------



## Gumby-cr

TLD Mas Fuerte. Guess my phone didn't take a pic :serious: I'm so glad it's not my turn to cut the grass either. Half the leaves in the neighborhood fell off the trees last night with all the high winds here.


----------



## TX Cigar

@JMT 8706 - yes I enjoyed the Archetype. Good cigar.


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yard work.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

BOSSTANK said:


> Sky Flower ~


That's the second Sky Flower this week. How are they?


----------



## Rondo

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mystery stick from @Rondo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 261836
> 
> Starting off nicely, very earthy, EZ or CFed maybe Ron probably told me but I didn't write it down.


Looks like a Mexican Hot Chocolate. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## restomod

Good weather here in late fall, sneaking one in before dinner.


----------



## BOSSTANK

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> That's the second Sky Flower this week. How are they?


I love'em... I grabbed a box and probably need to get another before they run out...


----------



## BOSSTANK

CFed Whipped Cream ~


----------



## YingKo

These are so good!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Wheels Up

AF Queen B decides to offer herself up for sacrifice tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enclave broadleaf rom yesterday courtesy of @kacey's porch destroying bomb, thanks!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Enclave broadleaf rom yesterday courtesy of @kacey's porch destroying bomb, thanks!


Nice... I like those also


----------



## haegejc

Wheels Up said:


> AF Queen B decides to offer herself up for sacrifice tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great cigar for the price!! Our Total Wine stocks them and they are $6.25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 Doomsayer. Very Tasty!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Warpug #2 smoke bomb


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

haegejc said:


> Great cigar for the price!! Our Total Wine stocks them and they are $6.25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're about the same price down here at my B&M. I am quite pleased with this little lady.


----------



## Wheels Up

OneStrangeOne said:


> Padron 2000
> View attachment 261872


Those 2000s are great.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Found this rolling around in the Humi, no idea what it is so of course it's real good

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

Londres


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

For Tuesday, a tat with a couple years on it from @JtAv8tor. Thanks JT it really hit the spot.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Kona,


----------



## TX Cigar

Guardian of the Farm.


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ Masquerade

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Lido deck with a gentle rain. Finally get to try this Everyday Hustle with a cafe Bustelo...thanks @greasemonger its purty good! Tannic tea flavors and a hint of twang

Cooling off now, might have to wear pants tomorrow idk...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mich_smoker

Blending sessions


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje ME II This Tat was part of a MAW I receiver from @Gumby-cr. Killer smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

huffer33 said:


> For Tuesday, a tat with a couple years on it from @*JtAv8tor*. Thanks JT it really hit the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261904
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Glad you enjoyed I think I still have a few from that box in the humidor, they are spot on right now!


----------



## Ren Huggins

HE Miami with some trader Joe's Ethiopian coffee while waiting on the rain. I thought I'd get wet before you @Hickorynut


----------



## Kidvegas

First stogie in over a week. A very welcome experience!








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

A fantastic quick one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> First stogie in over a week. A very welcome experience!
> View attachment 261914
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


How is the NBK? it's one of the BLTC line I haven't tried yet.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## 09FXSTB

Tonight called for a Ratzilla


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Smoking a shorty in the garage because it's already in the 30s...


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Tatuaje ME II This Tat was part of a MAW I receiver from @*Gumby-cr*. Killer smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Hickorynut

A poem.......

It is raining.....
Diesel don't care.....
The end...with French Roast










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

Had a Vudu Dark no. 13 and a good cup of coffee.


----------



## greasemonger

Powstanie perfecto earlier and a Capa Maduro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> How is the NBK? it's one of the BLTC line I haven't tried yet.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


They are very nice cigars JT.

Chocolate and a light cedar throughout. Only negative is a wonky burn through almost the whole box. Can't remember having an even burn on any of the 18 or so I've smoked (same box) but a little touch-up doesn't take away from these tasty treats!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

In my current top 5...The Ezra Zion Peanut Butter Cookie.


----------



## George007

Vega Fina. Had this laying way way at the bottom of my humidor. I grabbed it before heading to the lounge. Picked up some sticks at the lounge and wanted to light this up. This stick has to be like 6 years old! Sub $7.00 and was damn good!


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

George007 said:


> Vega Fina. Had this laying way way at the bottom of my humidor. I grabbed it before heading to the lounge. Picked up some sticks at the lounge and wanted to light this up. This stick has to be like 6 years old! Sub $7.00 and was damn good!


That's a good cigar I used to smoke those all the time when I first started with cigars the sampler I used to always get from jr's had this cigar that pic just bought back alot of memories


----------



## haegejc

Herrera Esteli Brazilian Maduro Toro

Go Astros!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Virtue.... Still good


----------



## TX Cigar

Go Astros.


----------



## Kidvegas

For Wednesday








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

Left over from a Blind pass, found in a different Humidor from the rest of the pass, have no idea what this is. Broadleaf Maduro wrapper maybe, blend of Dominicana, Nicaraguan and Honduran, Punch Rothchild possibly.


----------



## greasemonger

Cloud Hopper


----------



## Mich_smoker

A Halloween treat


----------



## WABOOM

RP Super Ligero. 3-1/2 years of rest and still stronger than hell. Hasn't gotten any sweeter. Pepper, leather and wood. All horsepower. 
Just not my cup 'o tea.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## mpomario

An RPSGM. These have been good and have gotten quite tasty after a year or more. A chilly 41 degrees and an early freeze expected tonight. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Oneoff and Glen Livet 18










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Olecharlie

Waiting on a delivery for a Washing machine lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AJF Rosa de Guadalupe at 6mos....

Pepper,pepper, pepper and tobacco...zing zing









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

From earlier this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

IPA, Killer Bee, and good music.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Long Live....Meeeeee!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Happy Halloween BOTL ~


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari.


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo 505, courtesy of @Wheels Up


----------



## haegejc

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

WHO DAT


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kidvegas

Damn good every time!








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

A little whiskey on a cold and brisk evening!


----------



## mpomario

Had some Halloween smokes lined up but JD had one fer me. Swag to match.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pneumonia be damned! 18' grimlickin 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Zombie Antidote


----------



## haegejc

Nub!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Red River part 2.....lovin' it!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Happy Halloween BOTL ~


Like a boss!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Barry12321

A favorite... Eiroa First 20 Colorado


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

After a long day at the tables this Nomad White Chocolate Truffle courtesy of @Gumby-cr really hit the spot.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoked a CFED Cray Cray on the way home from the 1st night on the new job. I love it but everything hurts :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Brazilian,


----------



## Keco

Oliva Melanio Maduro from my recent haul. It was 84 degrees here yesterday afternoon and we have a freeze warning for tonight. Love Fall in North Carolina.


----------



## greasemonger

Muwat earlier and an 8-5-8 maduro now


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho triple maduro.


----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida Triqui Traca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## jmt8706

Chick Magnet. Buttery and peppery. Cherry was off center due to the filler folds I guess, needed 3 or 4 touch ups.


----------



## mpomario

Happy Dia de los Muertos. For those that have gone before. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Good Friday ladies and gents, 
My first Chief Cool Arrow Filerokee on this brisk evening.
Thanks @S&W!


----------



## zcziggy

The king is dead... Seems appropriate considering today is Dia de los muertos


----------



## Hickorynut

Waited all day for this @Wheels Up !
AF Flor Fina 858 and Kona!
#FuenteFriday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Barry12321 said:


> A favorite... Eiroa First 20 Colorado


I've only had one and I liked it a lot. These are box worthy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration from local B&M. My first one. Gonna buy a few more to put away.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Royale from June 2017. Can't call the different notes, but it's musty, rich and earthy. I've only had Toro and Robusto and both are so delicious.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Flor Dominicana Andalusian Bull! Slightly full bodied but really a medium strength cigar. The Ecuadorian Corojo wrapper is pretty, Dominican filler tobaccos including Criollo '98 and Pelo d'Oro are hugged by a Dominican binder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Red River part 2.....lovin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Nice to see you around Jerod!


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Happy Halloween BOTL ~


One of my Favorites!


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> From earlier this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado Maduro, a double-tapered, box-pressed smoke, should be on the market by December.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sky Flower ~


----------



## Mich_smoker

Angels share for Friday









Round two


----------



## Travoline

Worth fighting the cold for...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Just got a box of these :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

CgarDann said:


> Just got a box of these :grin2:


They are box worthy IMO

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## TX Cigar

Liga 9 at Habana House is Austin.


----------



## Adarus21

Nics Libre 1990. Decent work break smoke.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monte White from @Wheels Up with a Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## haegejc

H.R. Signature Series. From my Stogies Wingding swag. Very enjoyable smoke this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Quick one with coffee.


----------



## Madderduro

diesel sherry cask...unbelievably disgusting...had to double check that it wasn't an acid...gurkha don't even make anything this bad imo


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning coffee smoke courtesy of @zcziggy.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## UBC03

Madderduro said:


> diesel sherry cask...unbelievably disgusting...had to double check that it wasn't an acid...gurkha don't even make anything this bad imo
> View attachment 262264


Finally, a review I can relate to.. great review bro..

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Madderduro said:


> diesel sherry cask...unbelievably disgusting...had to double check that it wasn't an acid...gurkha don't even make anything this bad imo
> View attachment 262264


Agreed. I tried both the whiskey and sherry variety when they were first released.....the whiskey row is not bad and I keep a couple on hand for car trips, friends, or anytime I need a smoke that I don't have to pay too much attention to. The sherry cask on the other hand was like what I assume licking a cat's @$$ would taste like. I think I'd rather eat a greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray then ever light one of those up again.


----------



## Madderduro

UBC03 said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> diesel sherry cask...unbelievably disgusting...had to double check that it wasn't an acid...gurkha don't even make anything this bad imo
> View attachment 262264
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a review I can relate to.. great review bro..
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich
Click to expand...

lol the original whiskey row is so good....I dunno what they were thinking with that sherry cask...I'm sure acid smokers will like it thou


----------



## Madderduro

plasencia alma del fuego...love these...such a good cigar rott or rested


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Madderduro said:


> lol the original whiskey row is so good....I dunno what they were thinking with that sherry cask...I'm sure acid smokers will like it thou


I believe acid is better dosed under the tongue than smoked, but I think you might be onto something .....it just might be better to be on acid when smoking the sherry cask.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rolling with a Ladder








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey


----------



## greasemonger

Havana seed no. 142 at a Foundation event at Ligero Tobacco House in Buford, GA. Snagged a box of Menelik to get Nick Melillo to throw in a pack of grasshopper (this is the debut release of their event only sticks).


----------



## haegejc

Diesel Whiskey Row! Don't recall if I have had the sherry cask one but don't think I will now! Thanks for the heads up!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @haegejc Thanks man!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From this morning....A good coco/pepper mix going on. BLTC in a Lancero always hits the spot for me.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Red Meat Lovers Now...Red meat from the grill later!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## BobP

Today's selection, courtesy of my wife.


----------



## Ren Huggins

All my exes on a not too EZ Saturday unearthing a couple of tree branches from this bad boy.


----------



## zcziggy

La gran llave, nice afternoon smoke


----------



## greasemonger

Ren Huggins said:


> All my exes on a not too EZ Saturday unearthing a couple of tree branches from this bad boy.
> View attachment 262306


Dang thats a bummer. Smoked a bunch of those with no issues, in fact usually a go to. Ive got a few more (a whole tupper), so maybe we can remedy that situation


----------



## haegejc

DE Undercrown ShadyXX.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

greasemonger said:


> Dang thats a bummer. Smoked a bunch of those with no issues, in fact usually a go to. Ive got a few more (a whole tupper), so maybe we can remedy that situation


Really? I think I might have had the luck of the draw with this one then. It was my first one so I won't down it too much.


----------



## mpomario

From earlier. A fantastic Cuevas. First I've had. From CFed. Nubbed it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Could be the alcohol talking but this Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 is pretty good... seems like all Warped sticks are winners in my book


----------



## Hickorynut

Somewhere in North Charleston SC...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Somewhere in North Charleston SC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hope you have better luck with yours


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Hope you have better luck with yours


I love these....I'd stash an F'ton if I could find them. We need to replace that outlier you had today.

I don't buy into all the EZ lines, but the Emilios seem to be my favorites.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## George007

Vega Fina. Hell of a cigar for the money. Some nips as well to mix for a nice cocktail


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I love these....I'd stash an F'ton if I could find them. We need to replace that outlier you had today.
> 
> I don't buy into all the EZ lines, but the Emilios seem to be my favorites.
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ill go scrounge the last box of toros to split if you're in. I'd wager thats the last full box of those in the country. I shoulda yesterday when I got off the loop, but glad I didnt cause 316 was fubar.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Ill go scrounge the last box of toros to split if you're in. I'd wager thats the last full box of those in the country. I shoulda yesterday when I got off the loop, but glad I didnt cause 316 was fubar.


I'd be a player. I was in Athens Friday morning and thought about it, but ran out if time.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nothing quite like morning coffee and a good cigar!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Nothing quite like morning coffee and a good cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charlie...you are semi retired....go back to bed :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Embassy with Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Charlie...you are semi retired....go back to bed :grin2:


Not yet, 3 more weeks. Then it will be easier to get up early!


----------



## Olecharlie

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Agreed. I tried both the whiskey and sherry variety when they were first released.....the whiskey row is not bad and I keep a couple on hand for car trips, friends, or anytime I need a smoke that I don't have to pay too much attention to. The sherry cask on the other hand was like what I assume licking a cat's @$$ would taste like. I think I'd rather eat a greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray then ever light one of those up again.


LMAO, Well I was trying to be nice. I said they were just ok, I like the whiskey pretty well but the Sherry is what I assume would be the same with some walmart perfume sprayed on that cat.


----------



## Kidvegas

These Southern Draw cigars are just outstanding. Gone through a couple blends and all have been awesome. Can't remember any that were plugged or bad construction. If you've not tried any from this outfit your missing out!

Kudzu Lancero








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## ForMud

Charlie Foxtrot.....Starting to fade a little after a year and a half, but still good. I think it's my last one, was a little surprised when I found it rooting around this morning looking for something to smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Coffee and Melanio Petite Corona.


----------



## haegejc

Not sure which EZ this is but smoking great with my morning coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

wasn't too shabby for a rp


----------



## Rondo

Cain Daytona


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Sobremesa.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## bulletbone07

One from last night.


----------



## Olecharlie

BLTC Morphine Lancero 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A 2 year old DESG. Gonna have to get a box of these and put them back. These really turned around between yr 1 and 2. 







And a very fine El Viejo Continente by Daniel Guerrero courtesy of @CgarDann. Very good smoke can't find much about it. Seems like an oscuro wrapper. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A Saka on a Sunday


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> BLTC Morphine Lancero 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still got some 18s......:wink2:


----------



## lex61

Watching the snow melt


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED McLovin and Cafe Bustelo after my little getaway...

Full on Modus required....thus may get chucked...smh...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> I still got some 18s......:wink2:


I have 2 or 3 18's left thanks to you! Really liked the barber pole. It does bring back memories of a very painful experience but sure helped the pain, it did.


----------



## Flawlessly

Hickorynut said:


> CFED McLovin and Cafe Bustelo after my little getaway...
> 
> Full on Modus required....thus may get chucked...smh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


What's that tool call? I want to get one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

That tool is the MODUS
Essential to any cigar smoker.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/282798-modus-ii.html


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> I have 2 or 3 18's left thanks to you! Really liked the barber pole. It does bring back memories of a very painful experience but sure helped the pain, it did.


The picts are stilled burned in my memory.....


----------



## Flawlessly

Rondo said:


> That tool is the MODUS
> 
> Essential to any cigar smoker.
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/282798-modus-ii.html


Thanks Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego and several fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo Tequila










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Almost forgot to take a picture... love these sticks


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun,


----------



## mpomario

A tasty, well rested MB3 earlier. After a good steak and baked potato dinner, a Lily of the Valley. Reminds me of a poem by Blake. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> That tool is the MODUS
> 
> Essential to any cigar smoker.
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/282798-modus-ii.html


Thanks Rondo!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat 50th :grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva serie v melanio


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Rondo

Serino Maduro XX


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday 
Chose this undercrown while trying to train the leaves to clean themselves up.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Perdomo and coffee.


----------



## huffer33

Neanderthal Stogies H-Town Lancero









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> #MaduroMonday
> Chose this undercrown while trying to train the leaves to clean themselves up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


don't they have an app for that? :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano and Rioja wine... Awesome evening down here


----------



## haegejc

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder Brimstone!! Enjoying the hell out of this SD!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

UC Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites!


----------



## greasemonger

Mb3


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## CgarDann

Mombay gaja


----------



## mpomario

While watching the game.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Box pressed Davidoff Nicaragua, very good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

A fresh cup of Iron Bean, and a Serie V Melanio...great combo!


----------



## Hickorynut

Day two of leaf training. These were not trainable, they were fired.....

Gispert and Guatemalan for today's training.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

Melanio Maduro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good.


----------



## Gummy Jones

put away 6 nice sticks this weekend with @mambo5

padron 64 with 4 years
fuente anejo with 5 years
padron 3000 with 4 years


----------



## YingKo

Finally grew the cojones to light this one up. So far I like it.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Blind grab and I have no idea what this is. It had a covered foot. Whatever it is it's medium/plus. Leather,cedar,gingerbread,and cinnamon :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tatuaje TAA 51th???  
You sure know to pick em @Gumby-cr, I like your style!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Blind grab and I have no idea what this is. It had a covered foot. Whatever it is it's medium/plus. Leather,cedar,gingerbread,and cinnamon :grin2:


Could it be Gran Habano Persian King?
https://www.cigarplace.biz/persian-king-tiger.html

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

H.Upmann Sun Grown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Could it be Gran Habano Persian King?
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/persian-king-tiger.html
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not that. I would guess whatever it is it's like a 6x40 cigar and didn't have the different colored foot on the end either. I thought it might have been a Warped Lirio Rojo at first but those don't have a covered foot. Maybe it's an EZ blending session :noidea:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ren Huggins said:


> Tatuaje TAA 51th???
> You sure know to pick em @*Gumby-cr*, I like your style!


Those have just gotten better over a few months too :grin2: Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Tatuaje TAA 51th???
> You sure know to pick em @Gumby-cr, I like your style!


that's a log....not a cigar :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> that's a log....not a cigar :smile2:


Ha! It's just special effects, my chubby fingers do that with some cigars.


Gumby-cr said:


> Those have just gotten better over a few months too :grin2: Glad you enjoyed it.


Glad I waited, I'd been itching to go for it but today had to be the day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma, Neanderthal with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Rioja wine


----------



## haegejc

Sobremesa Brûlée










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Hot Cocoa....I think these are gooder than the last release









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Hacienda








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Ewood

Picked this out of my random singles drawer. Has an interesting background https://www.google.com/amp/s/halfwheel.com/tatuaje-lespirit-de-verite-2013/152367/amp/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Shape Shifter kinda night. Phenomenal smoke.


----------



## Ewood

greasemonger said:


> Shape Shifter kinda night. Phenomenal smoke.


Never fails to impress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> Never fails to impress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The halfway point of this particular one is insane (the first half was amazing too, but it just keeps ramping up). I wish I could bottle it up. Piette is a wizard. Period.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Ewood said:


> Picked this out of my random singles drawer. Has an interesting background https://www.google.com/amp/s/halfwheel.com/tatuaje-lespirit-de-verite-2013/152367/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple boxes of those....one for smoking and the other for aging which is what they say we're supposed to do with them. I guess only time will tell if these sticks are worth the wait or Im just a sucker for slick marketing.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Singulaire tonight. I don’t remember what year these were. It’s about a 55-56 rg? Maybe 2016?


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Blind grab and I have no idea what this is. It had a covered foot. Whatever it is it's medium/plus. Leather,cedar,gingerbread,and cinnamon :grin2:


Very underrated Ozzy album. One of my first concerts. I think either Metallica or Queensryche opened.

Tonight. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Archun

greasemonger said:


> Shape Shifter kinda night. Phenomenal smoke.


:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Been a couple moons since I had a Blanco...this one is at a year and purty tasty....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Tat 10th









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @OneStrangeOne. LC14. Still my favorite cigar ever :grin2: Five years and still full of flavor. Strength has been toned down but I'm not complaining one bit.


----------



## haegejc

E P Carrillo Encore










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican
> View attachment 262608


That one is turning into one of my favorites


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria St. George.... Not one I would buy again, not bad just meh


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this little dude.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Ave Maria St. George.... Not one I would buy again, not bad just meh


I thought the same thing about the Ave Maria Argentum.


----------



## jmt8706

Some kind of Diesel from an AJF sampler. Pretty tasty.


----------



## TX Cigar

Archetype.


----------



## GOT14U

Oh shit!

Kinda celebrating....kid took gold in Worlds Jiu-Jitsu! He's a beast I tell yeah. Lit up a stellar stick!








No gang sign, his gym is lotus so that's the L he's is throwing up....lol















Kid didn't know what he was doing till it was to late. Win by cross collar choke!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Leche de Mama maduro


----------



## jmt8706

GOT14U said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> Kinda celebrating....kid took gold in Worlds Jiu-Jitsu! He's a beast I tell yeah. Lit up a stellar stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gang sign, his gym is lotus so that's the L he's is throwing up....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid didn't know what he was doing till it was to late. Win by cross collar choke!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Huge congrats to you and your son! Do they have that sport in the Olympics?


----------



## GOT14U

jmt8706 said:


> Huge congrats to you and your son! Do they have that sport in the Olympics?


Not yet, wish they did. He does wrestling also and is gonna do high school next year and we will see where he is ranked. He's going to Iowa this summer for camp...maybe he will get a full ride through college at least....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Warped Skyflower ~

Watching the Trump rally on tv thats going on right down the road from me in my town... MAGA!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Last one....LFD double headed goat, wish everyone had one of these...so damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 262634


There's those gloves! Now it's officially cigar season!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Last one....LFD double headed goat, wish everyone had one of these...so damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Last one tonight, definitely not the last one in my stash! Lol...just for clarification

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

A couple CH smokes tonight. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB Olancho and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Corojo and Guatemalan for #ThriftyThursday 
For a morning smoke these are smooth and creamy, if they keep this up ima have ti go back for seconds...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> I thought the same thing about the Ave Maria Argentum.


Give em a longer nap....you'll be rewarded.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## LilliansDad

*Congrats*

Proud Dad moment!



GOT14U said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> Kinda celebrating....kid took gold in Worlds Jiu-Jitsu! He's a beast I tell yeah. Lit up a stellar stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gang sign, his gym is lotus so that's the L he's is throwing up....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid didn't know what he was doing till it was to late. Win by cross collar choke!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> Give em a longer nap....you'll be rewarded.
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Ah, thanks. The one I had only had a few months on it.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## zcziggy

greasemonger said:


> JSK Toothpick 2.0 Habano. Crappy burn first third but evened out, and flavor improved immensely


my local b&m has them on sale for $3 each....worth picking them up?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Not yet, wish they did. He does wrestling also and is gonna do high school next year and we will see where he is ranked. He's going to Iowa this summer for camp...maybe he will get a full ride through college at least....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Both amazing sports. Congrats man! Wish they had BJJ at the Olympic Games.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Replying to emails on the deck with a El Primer Mundo Epifania on this thrifty Thursday.
Hope all is well today my brethren!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Replying to emails on the deck with a El Primer Mundo Epifania on this thrifty Thursday.
> Hope all is well today my brethren!


never heard of them....any good?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> never heard of them....any good?


I was surprised by them, I got mostly smooth sweet cedar with a almost bakers chocolate when I was starting to get it too hot. The ash this time was flaky but most of them I had before had solid ash. Worth a couple of bucks from cigarpage to me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo

You can call me thrifty.


----------



## zcziggy

FSK Toothpick 2.0 maduro...like it


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday, nice celebration smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> Kinda celebrating....kid took gold in Worlds Jiu-Jitsu! He's a beast I tell yeah. Lit up a stellar stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gang sign, his gym is lotus so that's the L he's is throwing up....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid didn't know what he was doing till it was to late. Win by cross collar choke!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Hell Yeah, that's Awesome Jerod!


----------



## Keco

My first 2000 Maduro.


----------



## Mich_smoker

BK red


----------



## greasemonger

zcziggy said:


> my local b&m has them on sale for $3 each....worth picking them up?


For sure at that price.


----------



## Ren Huggins

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!


Happy birthday brother! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Not yet, wish they did. He does wrestling also and is gonna do high school next year and we will see where he is ranked. He's going to Iowa this summer for camp...maybe he will get a full ride through college at least....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Awesome.. tell him he has the respect of a bunch of outta shape old men that he could whip in a heart beat...

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## greasemonger

Quickie Isabela Fire Cracker


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday bro...

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Kidvegas

Never disappoint!








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## CgarDann

An event by La Vida and AJ Fernandes at local lounge


----------



## Ewood

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I have a couple boxes of those....one for smoking and the other for aging which is what they say we're supposed to do with them. I guess only time will tell if these sticks are worth the wait or Im just a sucker for slick marketing.


Sorry just seeing this. Based on the one I had, it was pretty good but more time would make it better imo. I'd like to see what they were like in about 3 years but alas, that was my only one. Oh well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Still needing more time. Bought this one in June










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal HN Tonight


----------



## Ewood

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

haegejc said:


> Opus X for my birthday smoke. Perfect burn, great smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## lex61

greasemonger said:


> Quickie Isabela Fire Cracker


Those little guys pack a punch!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente


----------



## greasemonger

lex61 said:


> Those little guys pack a punch!


Yeah it was a little pepper bomb. Good half hour nightcap after buffalo chicken quesadillas. Kept the kick on the tip of the tounge.


----------



## BobP

Snow on the car this morning. Yay.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friday mystery stick with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Keco

San Lotano Maduro. I see a 5er of these in my future.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Coyol and a stroll before it get chilly in Southtown....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Never disappoint!
> View attachment 262684
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Never ever!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> You can call me thrifty.
> 
> View attachment 262668


But you don't have to calls him Johnson...






Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Ecuadorian habano medio wrapper over a Nicaraguan binder and Nicaraguan fillers. Medium bodied, medium strength, smooth and creamy with graham crackers and a little spice. This is a great morning smoke, pairs very well with my mug of Java with a little coconut milk and a touch of honey! Thanks @Hickorynut for sending me this cigar!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Ecuadorian habano medio wrapper over a Nicaraguan binder and Nicaraguan fillers. Medium bodied, medium strength, smooth and creamy with graham crackers and a little spice. This is a great morning smoke, pairs very well with my mug of Java with a little coconut milk and a touch of honey! Thanks @Hickorynut for sending me this cigar!


Taino problem! Glad you found some enjoyment in it....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

The cigar band is kinda Blah, Luv the wrapper, toothy, rough and rustic. Not very complex, the same for the strength but overall a decent smoke just not something box worthy for me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura The Navigator with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


>


kind of like the backyard view better.....:grin2:


----------



## Bigjohn

TGIF fellas!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

This week 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry UCMD. Really like the profile of this blend of the UC, but the burn is all over the place and tried to tunnel on me. Very enjoyable though.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Somebody told me to get off my SoapBox today. Turns out the jackwagon had a point.....

This ones for you.....jackwagon....
So far medium body, sweet tobacco, some cedar, creamy. Cinnamon? On the retro with cocoa in the background. Me likey!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Gonna savor this little Menelik tonight. So far its better than the reviews I read (I'm guessing they dont retrohale), and with its hefty price tag I'm glad. Its retro is nice and dark, and the finish is wonderfully long.


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal cracker.


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Forgot how good they are.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2


----------



## 09FXSTB

I don’t smoke very many Viajes. I believe this is the reserva? I like it. Enjoyable smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Not only the first Nicaraguan puro released by Crowned Heads, but it would mark the first Corojo wrapped cigar by the company.

Las Mareas in the Olas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Not only the first Nicaraguan puro released by Crowned Heads, but it would mark the first Corojo wrapped cigar by the company.
> 
> Las Mareas in the Olas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


almost bought a 5er...are they any good?


----------



## haegejc

EZ Brass Knuckles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Olecharlie said:


> Not only the first Nicaraguan puro released by Crowned Heads, but it would mark the first Corojo wrapped cigar by the company.
> 
> Las Mareas in the Olas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had a couple of those... not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soapbox with Brazilian coffee,







Off to an impressive start :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Yellow Cake ~


----------



## mpomario

A two year plus old BnM exclusive size CAO AB FEC en robusto. I think the FEC translates better in this size. Has better legs too. The regular size has lost a lot of pepper and became a little too earthy after the same time. Better within the first year, IMHO.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Bueso Olancho "A"


----------



## Keco

Small and cheap.


----------



## Hickorynut

Taking this pointy headed MOW for a test drive thanks to @zcziggy while I gather some more sticks for the bon fire.... 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

When I light one of these it reminds me of the show Cavalia Odysseo. That was a great show, hope it comes back to Nashville.

Cavalier Black, always good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Soapbox with Brazilian coffee,
> 
> View attachment 262782
> 
> 
> Off to an impressive start :vs_cool:


Box worthy I think....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> almost bought a 5er...are they any good?


Not a box purchase for me but a Fiver, yes if you get free shipping lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Gonna savor this little Menelik tonight. So far its better than the reviews I read (I'm guessing they dont retrohale), and with its hefty price tag I'm glad. Its retro is nice and dark, and the finish is wonderfully long.


Got one in the cooler! Ran across today when I was rotating.


----------



## haegejc

The King is Dead by A.J. Fernandez. 
Tasty smoke!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> The King is Dead by A.J. Fernandez.
> Tasty smoke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fine looking wrapper!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Box worthy I think....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Most definitely, went and picked one up earlier this afternoon!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak & Eden with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja...sweet and a little spice, perfect for honey Jack


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## Bos1600

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja...sweet and a little spice, perfect for honey Jack


Perfect cigar sipping drink!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

haegejc said:


> The King is Dead by A.J. Fernandez.
> Tasty smoke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how does it work when AJ's name shows up on a cigar like this? Is it a new blend? Just marketing? How is he involved?


----------



## Westside Threat

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oak & Eden with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 262828


I still have an unopened box. Last one i smoked was great, bet they are really getting good now.


----------



## Barry12321

Pepper bomb...


----------



## Natefiet

Westside Threat said:


> So how does it work when AJ's name shows up on a cigar like this? Is it a new blend? Just marketing? How is he involved?


I wonder the same thing. Hopefully someone answers.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley prensado


----------



## Hickorynut

Haven't had a CORE in a while. This one looks ripe....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Westside Threat said:


> I still have an unopened box. Last one i smoked was great, bet they are really getting good now.


Good enough that I'm disappointed that I didn't buy a box :crying:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Sopranos with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

37 Degrees this morning compared to 20 degrees yesterday, I’m still going to smoke in the garage lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> So how does it work when AJ's name shows up on a cigar like this? Is it a new blend? Just marketing? How is he involved?


A secret venture between Caldwell and A.J. Fernández, the blend is a Nicaraguan interpretation of the blends. AJ Fernandez blended these as Nicaraguan puros and only created a very limited amount of each, 250 boxes of each size in this release.


----------



## Insignia100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

First from a box of Añejo #49


----------



## haegejc

Dunbarton Sin Compromiso No. 2. This is a very good cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Game Day! GEAUX Saints!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili


----------



## huffer33

La Madrina natural robusto









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

My Father's Connie courtesy of @S&W 
I think you were right about giving a Connecticut wrapper another chance...


----------



## Olecharlie

WABOOM said:


> DeNobili


I thought I was the only person to have posted one! Lol


----------



## haegejc

Alec Bradley Mundial No. 5 from my Stogies Wingding swag bag. Not bad at all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

These are really good cigars!

Noel Rojas Gavitos


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> La Madrina natural robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I have started to buy those a couple times from UG but the Maduros are always out. How is the natural?


----------



## CgarDann

Sky flower


----------



## mpomario

Insignia100 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A budget favorite of mine. Cheap triple Ligero.

Today after running out to UG. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones Big Ivan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

mpomario said:


> A budget favorite of mine. Cheap triple Ligero.
> 
> Today after running out to UG.
> View attachment 262900
> 
> View attachment 262902
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bluebonnet ?? How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't know Isabella other than the ones @greasemonger laid on me, I do know they are fantastic.

Shapeshifter? I think....for Booteek Sunday...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Intemperance.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Ecuadorian habano medio wrapper over a Nicaraguan binder and Nicaraguan fillers. Medium bodied, medium strength, smooth and creamy with graham crackers and a little spice. This is a great morning smoke, pairs very well with my mug of Java with a little coconut milk and a touch of honey! Thanks @Hickorynut for sending me this cigar!


Thought you might enjoy that. Christmas is easy this year, a box of Taino and Soapbox!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Curivari under a cool night for Florida standards


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 Shark,


----------



## greasemonger

#serinosunday wayfarer


----------



## Ewood

This weekend's smokes
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Bluebonnet ?? How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good. Although the experience maybe have been tampered a bit by mood. I may try the lancero tomorrow.

These are great budget smokes. Not complex by any means but the Nicaraguan/CBL combo is good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> I have started to buy those a couple times from UG but the Maduros are always out. How is the natural?


It was very good +. Medium to full towards the end, malt, cocoa, wood, pepper, excellent burn and construction.


----------



## Barry12321

CAO Amazon Anaconda


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ BK TX. Seems I will be posting/smoking when most are asleep on the boards now :yawn:


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

EZ - JV PE BP E

Decipher that.....


----------



## Gumby-cr

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> EZ - JV PE BP E
> 
> Decipher that.....


Ezra Zion Jamais Vu Primera Edicion BP Exquisito. Do I win?


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ratzilla :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday 
CFED Hot Cocoa and Southern Texas Pecan coffee.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

Papas Fritas for Maduro Monday


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> A budget favorite of mine. Cheap triple Ligero.
> 
> Today after running out to UG.
> View attachment 262900
> 
> View attachment 262902
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lucky dog! I just ordered my Bonnets! How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I didn't notice the splits or I would have touched it up but it doesn't seem to be causing any issue









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Wheels Up

CAO America seems like a good one to burn today.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 courtesy of @zcziggy with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Keco

Maduro Monday part duex. Oliva O Churchill


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed Mclovin for breakfast, Illusione cg:4 maduro for lunch (no pic), and a 101 Conjura for dinner. I ought to eat something, but that'll have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## haegejc

Rojas Statement. I might have to get a box of these !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro.... Nice, really nice


----------



## Hickorynut

Abe makes a pretty good Habano....and goes well with some Kona...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Mystery Stick








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## CgarDann

very nice stick


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> You lucky dog! I just ordered my Bonnets! How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good but need to try another. My mood wasn't the best when I smoked that one. A lancero will be next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double posted in the Maduro Monday thread.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Kidvegas said:


> Mystery Stick
> View attachment 262976
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Looks like a CFed Whipped Cream or McLovin 2.0


----------



## TX Cigar

Diamond Crown.


----------



## BOSSTANK

#2 for today... got a nasty cold, Nyquil and a cigar, maybe I can get some sleep...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Thrown and some Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Cain Connie and Guatemalan...fixin to get blustery, guess ima gonna pack a saw in the truck.















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

With cheap hotel coffee.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ol Blue with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo.


----------



## TX Cigar

At Thunderbird Lounge in Tacoma WA. Pretty cool place.


----------



## zcziggy

My father la antigüedad and Carmenere wine... Awesome night down here


----------



## WABOOM

This winter my goal is smoking down my unwanted stock from my 2016 buying spree on cbid.


----------



## Barry12321

Some solid sticks tonight. First time trying Room 101 Doomsayer... interesting smoke.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Gloria Cubana Gloria


----------



## BobP

Hate to say it, not liking the 5000.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Mich_smoker

Catching up here.


----------



## Hickorynut

At freezing and a Curivari bv and Guatemalan....refreshing!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

A Gavito from last night. Fantastic cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Bos1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSS got a drone today ~


----------



## Gumby-cr

Buckeye Land :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Headley Grange Black Lab! TASTY!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

El Centurion and honey Jacks....finally getting colder down here


----------



## Hickorynut

32 degrees on the river, nothing is making any sound and a full moon......

LGC Esteli and Kona

Not complex, but rich tobacco, cedar and black coffee...thanks @Big Puffer









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Bigjohn

It's late, it's dark, it's Wednesday. Is that a reason one can't smoke a cigar, have an adult beverage, and grill some chicken? I don't think so










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Smoked an EZ root beer maduro tonight.

These just showed up today so are ROTT. I have not ever smoked an original root beer, so I don't know if their claim that the maduro is even better, or amplified 100x are true. Also, I tasted mostly cinnamon, some vanilla, root beer, and some cedar. Possibly a little chocolate if I really use my imagination.

I did not taste some things EZ suggested were there: bourbon barrel; maple; raw leather; white pepper; brown sugar; cayenne; candied almond; vanilla ice cream; nutmeg; black tea; honey; buttercream; caramel; dark coffee; licorice; clove; coriander; cake frosting; bourbon; cappuccino; allspice; sugar cane.

Maybe I need to practice my palate.


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL Tonight


----------



## Bos1600

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS got a drone today ~


Mavic mini?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

zcziggy said:


> El Centurion and honey Jacks....finally getting colder down here


Jack honey.... so good. Try old smoky mountain salted caramel, amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Booker's and Isabella. Good but this damned sweetened tip










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Barry12321

Pretty good but I personally prefer the maduro wrapper.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Bos1600 said:


> Mavic mini?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Stone HS720, looks similar to the Mavic though.


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> Booker's and Isabella. Good but this damned sweetened tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Maybe Ive gotten used to it, but I haven't noticed it on the last few isabelas Ive smoked


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Picked up this "El Coto" on a Sunday passing through Greer SC...small B&M, nice ladies, little selection but it is #ThriftyThursday all the way. Dominican big time....probably would not get more....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AF Chateau Fuente


----------



## Mich_smoker

Hickorynut said:


> Picked up this "El Coto" on a Sunday passing through Greer SC...small B&M, nice ladies, little selection but it is #ThriftyThursday all the way. Dominican big time....probably would not get more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm headed down that way for thanksgiving @ my mom's (Pelham exit on 85). any lounges you would recommend?


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


happy birthday man!!!!


----------



## lex61

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


I can't even remember turning 44, and it's not because I celebrated too much

Happy birthday!


----------



## BOSSTANK

zcziggy said:


> happy birthday man!!!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


The ol 44 magnum...Happy birthday BOSS, hope it's a great one for ya!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ren Huggins said:


> The ol 44 magnum...Happy birthday BOSS, hope it's a great one for ya!


Haha... thanks brother!


----------



## jmt8706

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmt8706

#thriftythursday


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## BOSSTANK

jmt8706 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks brother


----------



## BOSSTANK

UBC03 said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Thanks brother


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Bday Boss.


----------



## SilkyJ

Happy birthday!


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, Boss. 
I’ll smoke a good one when I get home. 
I love celebrating.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


Happy Birthday :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican 








Happy Birthday Boss!


----------



## MattT

Perdomo LE Cameroon from yesterday. One of my new favorites.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


. Happy bday


----------



## CgarDann

A few tonight


----------



## CgarDann

Another one


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## BOSSTANK

CgarDann said:


> . Happy bday


Thanks brother


----------



## BOSSTANK

Gumby-cr said:


> Happy Birthday :grin2:


Thanks brother


----------



## greasemonger

Tkid lonsdale-ish stick


----------



## haegejc

Grabbed this from my COTM drawer. Not bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


Happy Birthday! It helps to remember that while getting old sucks, it sure beats the alternative &#128513;&#128513;!


----------



## Mich_smoker

BL 1611 tonight.


----------



## mpomario

These are really good with a year or so. This one is two years old and still has kick. That Sumatra is shining too. Just saying. The habano is still my favorite Edge. First in a couple days. It was cold so I didn't want to risk a Bluebonnet. This TNF game is closer than I thought it would be. Enjoy ladies and gents.

Happy birthday Boss! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mich_smoker said:


> I'm headed down that way for thanksgiving @ my mom's (Pelham exit on 85). any lounges you would recommend?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I don't get out much, but when I do the only day driving I do is home on a Sunday, and I'm always late getting back.

Sorry, can't help you there. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Don't wanna see that damn Sprite can again. Happy Birthing Day @BOSSTANK

You have a few years left until the quickening hits!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mich_smoker said:


> Happy Birthday! It helps to remember that while getting old sucks, it sure beats the alternative &#128513;&#128513;!


Thanks brother


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Don't wanna see that damn Sprite can again. Happy Birthing Day @BOSSTANK
> 
> You have a few years left until the quickening hits!


Thanks brother!

The quickening &#128064; haha Sprite is the drink of champions


----------



## Rondo

@bosstank


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> View attachment 263182
> 
> 
> @bosstank


I'm watching the game too... Go Browns!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Foggy tonight...


----------



## Mark in wi

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


Happy birthday!! Mine is tomorrow but I've got just a few more years then you.


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> BOSS turns 44 today! Getting old sucks haha...


Happy Birthday Bro! :cb


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano Azteca with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Blackbird Cigar Co. Fast Eddie from Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloudhopper and Kona....seemed fitting on a showery Friday.....it helps that it is a great cigar 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Does this count? J/K

Man it feels weird smoking a cigarette after being quit for 10 years. Especially after smoking cigars for 2 years...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mark in wi said:


> Happy birthday!! Mine is tomorrow but I've got just a few more years then you.


Thanks brother! Happy Bday to you too!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> Happy Birthday Bro! :cb


Thanks brother


----------



## haegejc

Padron 2000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Jaime García and Rioja wine, good cigar but I rather have a Le bijou


----------



## Hickorynut

Friday night Romatherapy with ******* Rondo......
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> Friday night Romatherapy with ******* Rondo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


you ruined a perfect pair of gloves? :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

....








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Almost 3 years on this one.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Punkin pie. Very good stick, but I suspect my palate is wrecked with dinner and a pilsner beer. This seems like it would be better with boozy coffee.


----------



## JtAv8tor

greasemonger said:


> Punkin pie. Very good stick, but I suspect my palate is wrecked with dinner and a pilsner beer. This seems like it would be better with boozy coffee.


I had one earlier this week and yes it very tasty smoke

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

Anejo #46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

very nice


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Thanks brother! Happy Bday to you too!


Happy Birthday @BOSSTANK and @Mark in wi


----------



## Barry12321

El Primer Mundo Epifania. Never heard of this cigar but glad I gave it a shot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Daughters of the Wind,


----------



## haegejc

Surrogates Animal Crackers. First one of these, I like it. This was a guard from a Fox Cigars purchase. Great vender! If you haven't tried them you should.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> you ruined a perfect pair of gloves? :grin2:


Open your eyes, son. 
Those are called custom. 
Where do you get your smoking gloves, off the rack?:grin2:


----------



## Keco

LGC 'R' Maduro


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Open your eyes, son.
> Those are called custom.
> Where do you get your smoking gloves, off the rack?:grin2:


down here you don't need any smoking gloves :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa


----------



## jmt8706

Happy Birthday @Mark in wi


----------



## Gummy Jones

A little young but couldn’t wait any longer


----------



## mpomario

Today after taking care of some things. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

6 days since I've had a cigar, figured it should be a good one!

2014 many thanks to @Cigary
A great smoke Gary!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Boo-teek 2nd and Kona

Spicy like a habano, but sweet like a maduro. Enjoying this one.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

CgarDann said:


> very nice


Very enjoyable and the price is great!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja... Very smooth and lots of smoke


----------



## mpomario

Might as well have another. Great smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## awk6898

2nd anniversary of the Spartan Cigar lounge in Elkton MD tonight. Smoking my first Herrera Esteli while listening to their live jazz band. Very cool little place.























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX LSU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT14U

Having a stick while cooking some tri-tips.
Boy killed his "invite only Jiu-Jitsu comp last week" big things for him. February he goes to worlds to compete against the best! 
Here is a quick video of him getting in trouble and getting out of it and getting a rear naked choke!





















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Guardian of the Farm








a great thrifty winter smoke


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Bareknuckle for the evening and watching old James Bond movies.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Guardian of the Farm
> 
> View attachment 263364
> 
> 
> a great thrifty winter smoke


Oh those gloves always give me chills!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Barry12321

Tatuaje Miami Especial


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## BobP

Warm start to the day, 15 degrees....


----------



## Olecharlie

24 degrees here so out to the garage!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Rookie Card from the @JtAv8tor @Hickorynut birthday beating,


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki Omakase 49 and sunny in Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Nicaragua Corona


----------



## Keco

RoMa CroMagnon Knuckle Dragger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## mpomario

Bluebonnet lancero. Very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

nomad metalhead...very different but very good


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fantastic


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja... Very smooth and lots of smoke


I took a pair of those to a friend's house Friday night and I still like them a lot. Don't get that orange flavor that I recall anywhere else. He made his own tobacco simple syrup from pipe tobacco and we had it in a Manhattan Style with Old Poteroo Rye. I was seriously impressed with that cocktail.

Emilio bundle after changing the serpentine belt tensioner and idlers on the 335. 3 hours of moving shit out of the way... Intake to the front mount intercooler radiator fan Etc.. and a half hour to actually change the thing.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ren Huggins

Evenin' everybody. 
Water and a Oliveros from a @zcziggy bomb, thanks brother!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Dogma this afternoon.


----------



## haegejc

Todos Las Dias Toro! One of my favorite Saka cigars!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

At Smokey Joe's in Fife, WA


----------



## Westside Threat

Raided the cellar today. 2013 barleywine and EZ 6th










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Earlier, me n Eddie went in the woods to buck some downed trees.....Eddie didn't come back.

Now, relaxin with Don on the Lido deck...
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## YingKo

I had never seen these before so I thought I would try it. Not too bad.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

YingKo said:


> I had never seen these before so I thought I would try it. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've got the V554, and they are really tasty.


----------



## Ewood

Very toothy CCA. Smoking well still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje thanks to @Rondo :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Tatuaje thanks to @Rondo :grin2:


Judging by the computer screen, The Cars - Moving in Stereo?


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Judging by the computer screen, The Cars - Moving in Stereo?


Yes. Full album playing.


----------



## Archun

Nomad Cotton Candy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RB, the Project from my noob trade with @Robear with Burundi coffee


----------



## BobP

Morning.


----------



## Bigjohn

I don't quite remember how this connie ended up in my humidor but I'm actually enjoying this as a morning cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## norc47

Let's make it two of that series in a row.

First one in a while for me. Padrón always delivers.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie V and pepsi


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm working on a Montecristo Platinum tonight, with my new smoking friend, Brown Dog.

Yes, those are Christmas lights. And yes, I know it's November. They've been up two weeks. But it's freezing down here at 59* and it's put the South into holiday mode.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wheels Up said:


> I'm working on a Montecristo Platinum tonight, with my new smoking friend, Brown Dog.
> 
> Yes, those are Christmas lights. And yes, I know it's November. They've been up two weeks. But it's freezing down here at 59* and it's put the South into holiday mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You don't have to lie, in Bama we leave lights up year round...just turn them on for holidays and events haha.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

AB Tempus Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ladder









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## greasemonger

Yeah yeah, Im a fanboy. They're guud.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

greasemonger said:


> Yeah yeah, Im a fanboy. They're guud.


I definitely need to try these. I do like a good barber pole like the AF Between the Lines or the Asylum 13 Ogre.


----------



## mpomario

A very tasty Curivari courtesy of @Cossie. Thanks. Atlantic has boxes of San Lotano on sale 50% off. JAHU. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

No rest for the wicked, or the naughty...










ROTT courtesy of @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> No rest for the wicked, or the naughty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTT courtesy of @JtAv8tor


Had one yesterday myself I still have a couple
From the original release and it was hard for me to tell a difference in the recent release

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Barry12321

Killer Bee.... tasty cigar but high maintenance burnline


----------



## jmt8706

Barry12321 said:


> Killer Bee.... tasty cigar but high maintenance burnline


Have you tried the killer bee connecticut?


----------



## greasemonger

Epifania courtesy of @SilkyJ Excellent coffee and drive smoke


----------



## Adarus21

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I definitely need to try these. I do like a good barber pole like the AF Between the Lines or the Asylum 13 Ogre.


Asylum 13 Ogre was good. I had that one over the summer while choping fire wood. Good mixture of smells coming from that corner of the yard.


----------



## Gumby-cr

PAM 2000 last night and a Tatuaje Chuck Skinny for breakfast :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA and Burundi coffee,


----------



## the camaro show

Yesterday


----------



## jmt8706

Had this tasty little stick with my coffee this morning. It had some kick, was very enjoyable. Thanks @Flawlessly


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cusano Maduro robusto


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

EZ All My Ex's Maduro robusto









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## donpepin

Herrera Esteli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

After seeing all the Monsters out last month I felt the Antidote was a prudent choice,


----------



## Rondo

Bueso Olancho A


----------



## zcziggy

Honey Jack and H Upmann, thanks to my noob pal @Ren Huggins


----------



## Hickorynut

Sam Leccia White....and Cafe Bustelo









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wheels Up

It was a cold afternoon at 69* and slightly breezy. I had to put on my sweatshirt if I held still in the shade for too long.

But this little BWS Killer Bee and I are warming each other up. Great smoke, courtesy of a shady deal with a decent fella who hasn't shown up around here in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Honey Jack and H Upmann, thanks to my noob pal @Ren Huggins


You're welcome dude! How did they pair together?


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> You're welcome dude! How did they pair together?


oh man...great cigar and great whiskey....can't go wrong


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> oh man...great cigar and great whiskey....can't go wrong


Sweet!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Sweet!


you've been MIA lately...everything ok?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> you've been MIA lately...everything ok?


Yeah I'm good, been lurking around here but with the chilly weather I've been too puzz to sit outside and have a cigar. Ha!


----------



## Jerry T

I bet you haven't seen one of these are in a while


----------



## greasemonger

E Hoill Everyday Hustle earlier and another 5 yr old Illusione CG:4


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Yeah I'm good, been lurking around here but with the chilly weather I've been too puzz to sit outside and have a cigar. Ha!


i will have a taste of that next week...going to TN :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> i will have a taste of that next week...going to TN :smile2:


May the warm Florida sun gods be with you...


----------



## CgarDann

Mombacho Gaja


----------



## Gumby-cr

And now for something completely different :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and Burundi coffee,


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Having a stick while cooking some tri-tips.
> Boy killed his "invite only Jiu-Jitsu comp last week" big things for him. February he goes to worlds to compete against the best!
> Here is a quick video of him getting in trouble and getting out of it and getting a rear naked choke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Holy hell, your kid is amazing, he stayed calm all the way. The other kid had his back, was on top and never succeeded! This is gonna be great!


----------



## Bigjohn

Excellent custom roll by one of our own. Thank you @Fusion!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Oliva Monticello from @greasemonger 







Good smoke so far, thanks!


----------



## zcziggy

SilkyJ said:


> Oliva Monticello from @greasemonger
> View attachment 263612
> 
> Good smoke so far, thanks!


those are really good...better than the melanio line i think


----------



## SilkyJ

zcziggy said:


> those are really good...better than the melanio line i think


Still haven't gotten around to trying one of those yet but I have one waiting.


----------



## greasemonger

Graycliff 30yr this morning and a Johnny Tobacconaut this afternoon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## jmt8706

Creamy, leather, nutty, coffee, cedar. A great stick, thanks to @JtAv8tor


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Warped Cigars' Sky Flower with a ranch water cocktail. Ranch water = Topo Chico mineral water, fresh lime and Tequila. Delish!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AJ Fernández La Llave and some hot black tea to combat this cool 60 degrees night


----------



## Hickorynut

Melanio-Good......Day-Bad











Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Some much needed down time. I like this size. I'll need to try a couple of the CG size. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

For Wednesday


----------



## Ren Huggins

A CAO Gold while doing a little sanding. Thanks @Tjwilson40!


----------



## WABOOM

Double robusto


----------



## the camaro show

Got out again today


----------



## haegejc

Tasty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RP Edge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican this morning,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!! Plasencia TKO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

My last Viaje Private Keep 2019. Then I look for my phone for what seems like the umpeenth time this year. Priorites :vs_snail:


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 SA....#ThriftyThursday

St Francis approves!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mike2147

Mid day work smoke...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Afternoon treat with @mambo5


----------



## jmt8706

Didn't care for the citrus note in this one.


----------



## huffer33

One of the knuckles but I'm not sure which. I think maybe from William but I haven't seen him around in quite a bit.


Gumby-cr said:


> My last Viaje Private Keep 2019. Then I look for my phone for what seems like the umpeenth time this year. Priorites :vs_snail:


This is why we keep a MagicJack line... To call the cell phones so we can find the damn things.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## JtAv8tor

huffer33 said:


> One of the knuckles but I'm not sure which. I think maybe from William but I haven't seen him around in quite a bit.This is why we keep a MagicJack line... To call the cell phones so we can find the damn things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


If it started out short then most likely a knuckle sammich, and I think they were the only ones with silver knuckles

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## huffer33

JtAv8tor said:


> If it started out short then most likely a knuckle sammich, and I think they were the only ones with silver knuckles
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Cool, thanks, sounds right. That was all of it (closed foot too).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou and a cup of Burundi,


----------



## Hickorynut

More #ThriftyThursday

Padilla and some Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Gummy Jones said:


> Afternoon treat with @mambo5


ohhhh...those are good :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Mighty fine first smoke this week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Always good


----------



## mpomario

Burning what I refer to as a smoke cannon. These are my go to on moist nights. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Barry12321

LfD 1994


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Costa Rican Coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Naughty Bits Blue. About time to start winding down on the cigar smoking. I've been neglecting my pipes for too long.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good rainy morning from my neck of the woods. The garage is nice this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

This Ashton thanks to @Wheels Up and Columbian Joe on the Lido deck.

Passing clouds and sun today, tomorrow not looking so good...









Had to double back. Forgot how good these are in the morning. This RG really shines....
Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo

Rainy Day Shark


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Wheels Up

It's 74* here today and I'm doing yard work. This winter sure is rough.

But my faithful companions, Brown Dog and Black Dog, told me they'd keep an eye on things while I take a break with this Ave Maria Immaculata.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

1st one in 6 days after the Flu and taste buds are still off.


----------



## Mich_smoker

The sharks are circling! Starting the weekend right courtesy of @Ranger0282. Thanks Dave.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Rioja wine


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva serie v melanio


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to read this week its Last Rites...with Kona.

This BLTC is good, but not my favorite of this line...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Mich_smoker said:


> The sharks are circling! Starting the weekend right courtesy of @Ranger0282. Thanks Dave.
> 
> View attachment 263828


Great choice after some fried possum in **** fat gravy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

A Work of Art, Yes Indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

EZ 7th anni in trade with @JtAv8tor A little plugged after a couple modus passes its dialed in. Deep flavors and very tasty. Shoulda jumped on this release. Paired with PBR Hard Coffee, some Coffee mixed with Belle Isle Cold Brew coffee moonshine, and a Wiseacre Gotta Get Up to Get Down coffee milk stout lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> One of the knuckles but I'm not sure which. I think maybe from William but I haven't seen him around in quite a bit.This is why we keep a MagicJack line... To call the cell phones so we can find the damn things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I only smoked one Sammich and it was Top Shelf. It was short and shinny knuckles.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MB 3








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

What's left of my rocky Patel A-10 on a freshly waxed ash tray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

vroom_vroom said:


> What's left of my rocky Patel A-10 on a freshly waxed ash tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All on a Glock takedown pad. Nice.


----------



## vroom_vroom

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> All on a Glock takedown pad. Nice.


Lol but of course! Garage cleaning day. Can't remember the last time I could see the bench let alone the pad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## WABOOM

V Melanio, petite corona. With Costa Rican coffee.


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Hickorynut

Bought these for the grab-a-gar box....may need to move them to genpop...it has my attention..pepper, chocolate and black coffee.

Padilla Dominus and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rusty Nail

These are good but even better with a little age on them.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Diesel d7 on the way to Pennsylvania


----------



## zcziggy

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 263910
> 
> Diesel d7 on the way to Pennsylvania


.....on purpose? :grin2:


----------



## LilliansDad

On porch listening to the rain.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

zcziggy said:


> .....on purpose? :grin2:


Lmao yea these ain't too bad especially for the price you can get them for


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon EMH.


----------



## mpomario

A couple today. The Raven was good and it burned perfectly. Stacked dimes the whole time. Then Gavito Sr. Gen 1. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little retirement celebration watching the Buckeyes.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lmao yea these ain't too bad especially for the price you can get them for


that was meant for philly :smile2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Stunning Cojuno 2012 with 2.5 years on it. Smoking spectacular.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

zcziggy said:


> that was meant for philly :smile2:


Oh lmao yea I had to go help my sister get some things situated she's been having alot of really bad health issues the past few years and it seems like i'm the only one who cares so I been having to step up and be there for her


----------



## Madderduro

2 from today


----------



## lex61

Winding down daylight with a Corto and a new patio heater.


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war damnation on a great so. florida night


----------



## SilkyJ

All My Ex's from @Hickorynut. This is much better than I remember the last one I had being. Thanks, and Go Dawgs!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> All My Ex's from @*Hickorynut*. This is much better than I remember the last one I had being. Thanks, and Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 263936


Good call. Hopefully the last original one you had wasn't from me, cause they've all been spot on for my tastes.


----------



## BobP

Last night's smoke courtesy of the wife.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cigar Factory and Sumatra,


----------



## WABOOM

Attending my Sunday churchill service. Wearing my finest pajamas.


----------



## Madderduro

got a long drive in a bit....figured this will last me at 8.5x60 lol


----------



## BOSSTANK

GEAUX SAINTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## cracker1397

First smoke in about a week and a half. Finally over head cold. The pepper in this guy is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

It's almost embarrassing to post just based on reputation and knowing how everyone feels about the brand but I've had this Gurkha warpig in my humidor for a couple years and finally put it to the flame. Got to say, it's not the worst cigar I have tried. Not something I would actually purchase but totally smokable. Pretty sure this was actually my first Gurkha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Paul Garmirian


----------



## mpomario

Like @WABOOM, I really like these. One of my first box purchases along with a box of La Duena. At over 2 years these still have great flavor and the toothy Cameroon shines through. Got maybe 4 left. Gonna be sad when they're gone. This is what started my love for the CG size. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron 2000 Maduro & some Disaronno


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## Westside Threat

This is good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm having Retirement smokes all this week!

Don Carlos Eye of the Shark. Thanks to @s1n3 n0m1n3 I was gifted this to try and a few more to compare it to. This is a great cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A broadleaf puro. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

JSK Toothpick


----------



## jmt8706

Madderduro said:


> got a long drive in a bit....figured this will last me at 8.5x60 lol
> View attachment 263968


Let us know how long it lasted, i'm curious. :grin2:


----------



## Barry12321

Haven't loved the RPs I have smoked but this one is consistently good. 15th Anniversary


----------



## Wheels Up

This little Padron is helping me make some headway on a humidor I'm building. If it would stop distracting me with deliciousness, I'd probably take fewer breaks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron for dessert,


----------



## Mich_smoker

Crack stick and a chocolate bomb today.


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> Good call. Hopefully the last original one you had wasn't from me, cause they've all been spot on for my tastes.


Not sure, I don't remember not liking anything I've got from you though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Archun

Weekend Selection


----------



## Olecharlie

I find this NR Blue Bonnet to be a very good cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday....why yes, thank you..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mich_smoker

Olecharlie said:


> I find this NR Blue Bonnet to be a very good cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was eyballin' those, I love a good corojo, didn't pull the trigger though.

Might have to bite the bullet before they are sold out.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mich_smoker said:


> I was eyballin' those, I love a good corojo, didn't pull the trigger though.
> 
> Might have to bite the bullet before they are sold out.


Anything NR is great IMO. UG has a Black Friday sale 11/28 midnight - 11/29 Friday. A sampler of Blue Bonnets and Statements 40% off. Thats a great deal.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Olecharlie said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was eyballin' those, I love a good corojo, didn't pull the trigger though.
> 
> Might have to bite the bullet before they are sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything NR is great IMO. UG has a Black Friday sale 11/28 midnight - 11/29 Friday. A sampler of Blue Bonnets and Statements 40% off. Thats a great deal.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll have to set an alarm to wake me from the turkey coma at midnight.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

Nice day here... Took the bike out for a sporting cruise in the mountains this afternoon.

trying out this old Forester Rye in a Manhattan with some fancy vermouth the guy at the beverage store recommended.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

New World.


----------



## haegejc

Back from a 4 night cruise. Too much work for such a short trip!!! Wife and mother in law played in the casino and I smoke cigars and drank!!



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

That's a great lineup. Today. DPG JJ that must have been ancient. Tasted great courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. Then a NR custom roll from a shop in Cedar Hill. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

mpomario said:


> Then a NR custom roll from a shop in Cedar Hill.
> 
> View attachment 264068


I've been looking at those....what's your verdict?


----------



## mpomario

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I've been looking at those....what's your verdict?


Very good. The ones I get from LWC are pretty similar. These are from 3R's Cigars. They only had them once and are very good. Noel had some samplers that had a closed foot like these that looked the same. Not sure if they are the same blend. These are the ones that got me chasing Rojas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Another great Maduro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Blessed Leaf Shiloh from the @JtAv8tor / @Hickorynut B-day Bomb,


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Kidvegas

haegejc said:


> Back from a 4 night cruise. Too much work for such a short trip!!! Wife and mother in law played in the casino and I smoke cigars and drank!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigars and Drinks... Sounds like the best work ever lol!!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## greasemonger

Nicely rested Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto (21 mo) I need to put a few more of these away, only have 4 left. :crying:


----------



## Natefiet

Taking advantage of the warmer temps tonight....CFED Hot Cocoa









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

this evening lots of great smoke


----------



## vroom_vroom

20th anniversary perdomo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

[email protected] said:


> asvfafqwefwqff32f2g23f2g3g2gsdfwfwe





[email protected] said:


> weg23g3g42wregegeqrg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Downtown Nashville having my Subaru serviced, watching these Iron workers bust their ass next door. Hats off to them!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Smokewagon and Guatemalan....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mike2147

Mid day stick









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

Classic


----------



## Mike2147

Drive home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Persian King Natural.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Imperiosa and a pour of Monkey Shoulder!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Neanderthal with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Cavalier Lancero and Chivas 12










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD Andalusian Bull










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Costa Fuerte this morning and a La Riqueza for #tatuesday now


----------



## Ewood

Been smoking for a few years now and this is my first LFD. Pretty good and creamy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thankful for all my Puff-Kin (family). Special shout out to @Olecharlie for this Emilio AF1...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

A pipe later but for now this Viaje will suffice :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> LFD Andalusian Bull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have those lived up to the hype of a couple years ago?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Craft always a winner, with Jim's organic Sweet Luv Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> have those lived up to the hype of a couple years ago?


This is the third one I have had and all 3 seem to have been different. They just seemed to be lacking the oomph I look for in a LFD. But that being said I did enjoy it just wish it would kick me in my @$$.


----------



## Rondo

haegejc said:


> This is the third one I have had and all 3 seem to have been different. They just seemed to be lacking the oomph I look for in a LFD. But that being said I did enjoy it just wish it would kick me in my @$$.


I bought a fiver last year and ended up giving 3 away. 
IMO, the Oscuro and Double Ligero never disappoint.


----------



## Mike2147

Rondo said:


> I bought a fiver last year and ended up giving 3 away.
> 
> IMO, the Oscuro and Double Ligero never disappoint.


I agree with you on this one as well.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Mid day.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Nice day here other than a little wind. I got the house all ready for Thanksgiving and now enjoying a TAA '16.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## php007

The last two weeks part 1


































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Part 2










































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Kristoff Sumatra.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

Easy start this morning.


----------



## TX Cigar

Lfd.


----------



## Bigjohn

90% sure this is another @Fusion custom roll. Damn delicious!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last time I've smoked this was Thanksgiving last year.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Caldwell Savages


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo


----------



## 09FXSTB

A green hornet tonight. This is my first time trying this cigar. The burn is a little wavy, but definitely an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @OneStrangeOne


----------



## BobP

Not sure which one is worse, the cabelas flyer or the cigar.


----------



## BobP

Last night with ladies.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!!!! Hope you have a safe day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

got my turkey day smokes picked out....happy thanksgiving puffers!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra,


----------



## Keco

Olivia MB3. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Hickorynut

CF Miami and Columbian Joe!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Pre- Feast smoke from this morning! Opus X Chateau de la Fuente, Rare Estate Reserve... thanks to @s1n3 n0m1n3


----------



## Rondo

2016 The Chefs Edition 
My GOAT


----------



## JtAv8tor

BLTC keeps impressing me, might find a new preferred over EZ 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Rusty Nail

AJ.


----------



## zcziggy

Starting the day with little RPs


----------



## Ren Huggins

Norteño while waiting on the Thanksgiving dinner bell. 
Happy Turkey day everybody!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


>


I guess you've got the taste for a revenge win tonight?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ren Huggins said:


> I guess you've got the taste for a revenge win tonight?


Yes sir.... its on... WHO DAT


----------



## Fusion

Taking this to he inlaws to smoke after lunch today, a Fav


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta for a Thanksgiving appetizer!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Post Turkey firecracker to help ease my suffering after watching the Lions lose another.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Stuffed Turkey with a pint :hungry:


----------



## Gumby-cr

09FXSTB said:


> Pancetta for a Thanksgiving appetizer!


Never heard of that Liga. Off to google I go :grin2:


----------



## Natefiet

Padron 3000 Maduro and frying turkey #2 for today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Happy Thanksgiving! Puro Authentico Maduro for the evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Dam!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou,


----------



## Rondo

Black Works Boondock








Two thumbs down. Pepper and burnt newspaper. 
I'm already hunkered down all cozy in the cave so I'll commit till the nub.


----------



## greasemonger

Naughty Bits


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Migdalia with Burundi coffee,


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Westside Threat

Veneration while cooking the bird yesterday










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Taking a break from cigars is turning out to be harder than I thought it would be :vs_laugh:


----------



## arx0n

Alec Bradley Mundial









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

From a Black Friday grab bag. Never seen this before.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Testing a different drone today...


----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite BLTC to finish up this bottle of Eagle Rare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Diesel unholy cocktail with a couple of years on it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Bigjohn

Ren Huggins said:


> Diesel unholy cocktail with a couple of years on it.
> View attachment 264438


That wrapper is almost as dark as the cigar, very nice! I had one of those last week, solid smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gran Llave Maduro.....gonna have to spring for more of these....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Taking a break from cigars is turning out to be harder than I thought it would be :vs_laugh:


No break...just supplement.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bigjohn said:


> That wrapper is almost as dark as the cigar, very nice! I had one of those last week, solid smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly solid! I had a younger one this summer and age kinda brought more flavor to the front and settled the pepper


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Prensado with 2 almost years on it.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

AF Don Carlos... still got a few left from my first ever box purchase


----------



## greasemonger

Pumpkin Pie as the first 10 out of town in laws show up for the weekend. Will total 30 peeps at the casa sunday......oh the joy.


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## mpomario

Today while hanging out at UG. Great guys and great conversation. Really like the CH/DE LC. The Aventador by Mike Bellody was tasty too.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Prensado with 2 almost years on it.
> View attachment 264444
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I love those.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!! Enjoy your day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Burundi coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Baka & Coffee Black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arx0n

Fine Tawny port, dark choco truffles and Joya Dark Corojo...









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Herrera Esteli, short corona gorda


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Baka & Coffee Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts? I think that's the only Roma with a cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

JNV Habano....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Thoughts? I think that's the only Roma with a cameroon wrapper.


Its a very good cigar... I want to try the Maduro version but can't find any. Both Baka are sold out or back ordered


----------



## haegejc

Zino Platinum Master Edition 2008 re release. I have no clue which COTM I got this from but it is good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

One of my first NCs in a while... visiting a friend in FL and they roll these here. Enjoying it at the shop while people watching on the street in Tampa









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eiroa and a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Madderduro

tonights sticks


----------



## Olecharlie

So far for comparison I have smoked the AF Eye of the Shark, Opus X Chateau de la Fuente, Rare Estate Reserve, today this Don Carlos, The Don Carlos is my favorite. I have an Anjeo left yet in the AF lineup..

Thanks to @s1n3 n0m1n3 for his Generosity in allowing me to compare these great cigars! When it comes to Dominicana AF is my all time favorite. Really enjoy the Maduro versions as well.


----------



## mpomario

BLTC Lawless. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Boo-teek 2nd and Creole Coffee. Corona Gorda size, closed foot, habano wrapper. Smells like barnyard and ima excited. Creamy coffe and nougat with cinnamon on the retro. Could be NR?

It's good whatever it is, and will help me get through my publish later.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Not bad but I like the Maduro better.


----------



## Travoline

A pretty decent mild smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Montecristo Platinum with a Coke and some football.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning Puffers! Knuckle Dragger and black coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Panda Express courtesy of @Rondo with Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Gran Cabal. From Stogies Wingding swag bag. This cigar has been very enjoyable!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

those bakas are pretty tasty
View attachment 264598


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Red and a windy walk to wake up.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

It is windy. Good way to start the day. Go football. Courtesy of @CgarDann. Thanks. I am going to try the new blend of this soon. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 264440


Buckeye land is my favorite crowned Heads


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Promesa and rain today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Goldie with a cup of Jamaican Blue mountain,


----------



## Westside Threat

Drop Dead Gorgeous. Pretty darn good so far. Has a buttered popcorn thing going on










Sent from the Westside


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## TX Cigar

Killer Bee after putting up Christmas lights.


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural, quandrum (double robusto)


----------



## greasemonger

Filerokee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra for a chilly Monday morning,


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Archun

Tatuaje TAA 2015


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


Festive!


----------



## greasemonger

Ez Old Fashioned Donut


----------



## haegejc

Viaje something!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Ashton.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie g maduro.... Glad to be back home


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

Corojo and a cup o Joe....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious ~


----------



## mpomario

Really love these. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Yesterday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Early morning Prensado.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma and Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

LfD Double Ligero... ugly burn but enjoying that rich chocolate taste


----------



## Mich_smoker

Catching up from the last couple days.


----------



## BobP

Done shoveling for the day.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think this is last years Halloween blend :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje Tuesday.


----------



## jmt8706

RyJ 1875. Courtesy of @Flawlessly


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc

Foundation Highclere Castle Victorian from SBCOTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

Evening y'all.
El Centurion from @kacey, thanks brother!


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja on a cold so. florida night


----------



## mpomario

The last one of these. I prefer the 660 surprisingly enough. Only flathead I've has construction issues with. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Burundi coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 Farce and Southern Texas Pecan coffee....some cocoa, nuts and habano wrapper spice...dont know if I love it or hate it. @Westside Threat









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Keco

Norteno


----------



## the camaro show

Happy 21st to me
Stick #1


----------



## greasemonger

the camaro show said:


> Happy 21st to me
> Stick #1


Happy birthday. Make sure to go to the liqour store and get something nice....and strong..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A 'Proper' cigar with a cup of Blue mountain coffee,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gumby-cr

the camaro show said:


> Happy 21st to me
> Stick #1


Happy Birthday Brother :vs_cake:


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Blending Session. Can't guess what it is but it's really good :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro, turning into one of my favorites


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday. First time I've had this one. It's really good.


----------



## Ren Huggins

the camaro show said:


> Happy 21st to me
> 
> Stick #1


Happy bday brother!

Matilde Renacer tonight. Thanks @Hickorynut, 
You've gotta let me in on the secret of picking such tasty cigars!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## greasemonger

Couple yesterday and a Rm 101 S A chocolate bomb now


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Ugly Christmas Sweater 2018... Full Bodied and Full Strength! This is a Big Boy's Smoke! Very delicious! Thanks to whoever sent it! The second best EZ I've smoked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

What are your thoughts on the Monkey shoulder.


----------



## mpomario

Love an FDLA.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cfed white chocolate mocha


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!! Let's start today off with a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño CT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Latitude Zero from @Robear with a custom blend coffee,


----------



## Archun

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Ugly Christmas Sweater 2018... Full Bodied and Full Strength! This is a Big Boy's Smoke! Very delicious! Thanks to whoever sent it! The second best EZ I've smoked!


Which is #1?


----------



## Archun

the camaro show said:


> Happy 21st to me Stick #1


Happy Birthday :vs_cake:


----------



## Olecharlie

Starting to like these a little better. Just never was a Padron fan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Archun said:


> Which is #1?


Knuckle Sammich sold out early 2018.


----------



## huffer33

Had a AVO Nicaragua Sunday with a friend but didn't get a pic. Been a long week with crappy weather and getting ready for finals. the wind settled down enough from 50 mile-an-hour gusts this morning that I am trying out a short smoke. The doc checked out my Plumbing yesterday and said I'm good to go for another 10 years so I am thankful for that and have been really looking forward to the smoke.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OldGringo

Have a good friend of Cuban descent who owns and operates two cigar / manufacturing shops employing Cuban Torcedors. This mornings selection was his Claro Nicaraguan/Ecuadoran/Ecuadoran in a Salomon. Great morning cigar with dark roast coffee. 
Will post photos once I’m off new guy probation.


----------



## Olecharlie

Box Worthy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> View attachment 264882


Zig said he wants some snow, send him a care package. :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Zig said he wants some snow, send him a care package. :grin2:


not if the snow doesn't come with those gloves (for some weird reason everytime i see them my mind goes to "the shining") :smile2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

zcziggy said:


> not if it the snow doesn't come with those gloves (for some weird reason everytime i see them my mind goes to "the shining") :smile2:


I see fingerless knit gloves and think of Joe Pesci in Home Alone 1 & 2, The Super, and With Honors. All movies with snow and Pesci in fingerless knit gloves.


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> What are your thoughts on the Monkey shoulder.


Pretty Darn good for cheap blended scotch!


----------



## TX Cigar

Asylum 13.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last of my CFED Boo-teek 2nds and Kona.

It's ok because my Holiday 20pack of EZ blending sessions arrived today...dont mind the paper, it's to bypass the crapatalk silly sensor.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Couple yesterday and a Rm 101 S A chocolate bomb now


Those SA's are gettin gooder and gooder!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Happy bday brother!
> 
> Matilde Renacer tonight. Thanks @Hickorynut,
> You've gotta let me in on the secret of picking such tasty cigars!


Age mostly, that's a 2014, but Matilde makes a great smoke!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

2019 Fedheads, very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Serie V


----------



## jmt8706

#thriftythursday


----------



## mpomario

Great smoke. Terrible game. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Reserva 7th. My second favorite Reserva (noella is 1st)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with a custom blend coffee,


----------



## haegejc

H. Upmann Connecticut not too bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC46 2019 :grin2: This size is turning out to be better than the robusto. Either way both sizes are fantastic.


----------



## the camaro show

Archun said:


> Happy Birthday :vs_cake:


Thank you!!


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina 2


----------



## zcziggy

RP Royale... The only one of the 1756 of his blends that I like.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Bigjohn

EZ something, I don't quite follow but it's EXCELLENT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

@BOSSTANK smokin those Davidoff like they grow wild in the swamp.


----------



## Hickorynut

MF La Antiguedad and French Quarter coffee. Had a fun week gathering quotes for a re-roof, shoulda went to the proctologist instead.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Last Call.


----------



## Bigjohn

TX Cigar said:


> Last Call.


 @WNYTony first introduced me to those a few years ago. Still one of my favorite smokes. Never seem to catch a great deal on them though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> @BOSSTANK smokin those Davidoff like they grow wild in the swamp.
> 
> View attachment 264966


Hah... man these Churchill Belicoso are the bomb digity... love this vitola... like smoking a powdered sugar mini donut


----------



## Bigjohn

Bigjohn said:


> EZ something, I don't quite follow but it's EXCELLENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one burnt my lips by still going (can't believe I still don't have a modus tool :0) Thanks @JtAv8tor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> FdlA with a custom blend coffee,
> View attachment 264930


custom blend....as in chuck full o'nuts, folgers and maxwell house mixed? :smile2:


----------



## greasemonger

B.b.19


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just finished Puro Authentico dated November 2016








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Bigjohn said:


> @WNYTony first introduced me to those a few years ago. Still one of my favorite smokes. Never seem to catch a great deal on them though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holts has the habano and maduro on sale.

https://www.holts.com/advancedsearch/search/?q=Last+call

Tonight a BWS S&R. Very good cherry smoke. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Got this from @Tulse a year or so ago! It's a good smoke bomb... thanks bud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Round two. A house full of teenagers for her 14th birthday. I'll stay out here.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nomad Melted Chocolate Ice Cream and Scallywag blended single malts. Dang good cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been on a LC kick again. Yes it's morning and yes I'm drinking. I just got home from working :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

greasemonger said:


> B.b.19


Those just keep getting better and better :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with some Sumatra,


----------



## Rondo

Olancho A


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff 3x3


----------



## WABOOM

La Imperiosa, toro. From 2017. It's a little too strong as a morning cigar with black coffee. It's very full bodied. Probably should have put sugar and milk in the coffee. Would awesome after some bacon and eggs.


----------



## norc47

Shopkeep tossed this in with some other stuff I bought. Glad he gave me only one!


----------



## Olecharlie

EP Carrillo Core Plus! Love the wrapper, rough and rustic. Tasty as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Earlier today.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Illusione Singulare 2019 Diadema.


----------



## TX Cigar

La Gloria Cubana.


----------



## Madderduro

small cigar big flavors


----------



## ForMud

Two from today.....









Needs some more sitting time.


----------



## ForMud

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Davidoff 3x3


They taste like grass to me.....As in lawn not weed.....


----------



## Wheels Up

After working a fundraiser for an animal shelter this morning, Santa is ready for an Ashton. (Shamelessly showing off all five of my girls.)

Smoking a Maduro Robusto this afternoon. Sweet and creamy with only six months of rest.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> After working a fundraiser for an animal shelter this morning, Santa is ready for an Ashton. (Shamelessly showing off all five of my girls.)
> 
> Smoking a Maduro Robusto this afternoon. Sweet and creamy with only six months of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


awesome family....congrats :smile2:


----------



## ForMud

Wheels Up said:


> After working a fundraiser for an animal shelter this morning, Santa is ready for an Ashton. (Shamelessly showing off all five of my girls.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The dog in the middle has that "I gotta go pee look" :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge and a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Ren Huggins

Espinosa Crema with a some indian monsoon malabar coffee


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adams2672

Melanio Maduro in my smokin spot. Gotta get one in tonight have to go to Key Largo tomorrow to teach a Stop the Bleed class for my wife's job. No smoking in the hotel. Kill joys


----------



## ForMud

Last one for today....Really starting to shine after a couple years.
In my opinion, one of the best bangs for bucks out there.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Nicaraguan


----------



## mpomario

Liro Rojo and a Viaje 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

adams2672 said:


> Melanio Maduro in my smokin spot. Gotta get one in tonight have to go to Key Largo tomorrow to teach a Stop the Bleed class for my wife's job. No smoking in the hotel. Kill joys


you may still smoke at snappers, unless things changed since last year


----------



## greasemonger

CG:4 after a proper beatdown of my dogs by LSU. They out coached. Out-classed, out-quarterbacked, and out-played us, so congrats Tigers......and now GO Wisconson and Virginia! Mayhem time lol.


----------



## OldGringo

Just sitting down after helping darling bride with supper dishes. Just leave me alone for a few hours world.


----------



## TX Cigar

Nasty Fritas.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Old Rm101 cojonu


----------



## adams2672

zcziggy said:


> adams2672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melanio Maduro in my smokin spot. Gotta get one in tonight have to go to Key Largo tomorrow to teach a Stop the Bleed class for my wife's job. No smoking in the hotel. Kill joys
> 
> 
> 
> you may still smoke at snappers, unless things changed since last year
Click to expand...

I'll have to check it out. Forgive my ignorance I've never been to Largo is that a hotel?


----------



## Westside Threat

My first Statement and it doesn't suck, that's for sure.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## zcziggy

adams2672 said:


> I'll have to check it out. Forgive my ignorance I've never been to Largo is that a hotel?


restaurant, they have a little four room hotel (not recommended), the setting though is pretty nice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday, enjoying a cup of dark roast Sumatra.


----------



## Barry12321

DE Herrara Esteli


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos no.4


----------



## Gumby-cr

Flavor wise these cigars are great. Construction wise not so much. Picked up a tenner of robusto and toro on the first release of these. I must have gotten unlucky because every one has super thin wrappers for a San Andres. Cracks everywhere.


----------



## WABOOM

Herrera Esteli, lonsdale deluxe from 2016.


----------



## huffer33

2017 LC52 with a Pilsner









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

O and Joe while shooting at crows..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Almost 2 weeks without a stogie. Damn New England weather! Finally broke out the heater cause I couldn't take it anymore.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Flavor wise these cigars are great. Construction wise not so much. Picked up a tenner of robusto and toro on the first release of these. I must have gotten unlucky because every one has super thin wrappers for a San Andres. Cracks everywhere.


Hmmm, I smoked 3 of a fiver with no issues then bought a bundle last month, haven't broke into em yet. Hope for the best I guess.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Wheels Up

EZ Sunday evening. The Packers won and I'm breaking in a new Xicar Allume, thanks to @s1n3 n0m1n3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cracker1397

Naughty List Maduro 
Good stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty









hey cracker, where's your gloves?


----------



## greasemonger

B A Vanity


----------



## mpomario

Today. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Back Forty
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> 
> hey cracker, where's your gloves?


Ever have any critters sneak up on yah out there in the dark?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Archun

Blessed Leaf 1611


----------



## Rondo

BOSSTANK said:


> Ever have any critters sneak up on yah out there in the dark?


Lots. Adjoining my 8 acres are the Commonwealth's 12,000. Skunk, wabbit, moose, deer, bobcat, fisher and black bear. All are friendly and photogenic.


----------



## norc47

Barber pole Hemingway


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Pinar del rio overruns


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Rondo said:


> Lots. Adjoining my 8 acres are the Commonwealth's 12,000. Skunk, wabbit, moose, deer, bobcat, fisher and black bear. All are friendly and photogenic.


That's cool and scary at the same time idk if I could ever get used to bears and Bobcats sneaking up on me while i'm relaxing smoking a cigar lol


----------



## Rondo

They’re harmless. Just sniffing around looking for a delicious snack or Maduro.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Rondo said:


> They're harmless. Just sniffing around looking for a delicious snack or Maduro.


Lmao I wouldn't wanna part with my Maduro or be a snack for them hopefully if i ever get put in that situation it'll be by a vegetarian non smoking visitor


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lmao I wouldn't wanna part with my Maduro or be a snack for them hopefully if i ever get put in that situation it'll be by a vegetarian non smoking visitor


I'll take lions, tigers, and bears over a vegetarian non-smoker any day.


----------



## BOSSTANK

80F today ~


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> They're harmless. Just sniffing around looking for a delicious snack or Maduro.


Or a delicious snack smoking a maduro.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I'll take lions, tigers, and bears over a vegetarian non-smoker any day.


Lol I guess as long as they're already full I won't mind them


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a serious discussion with an Ashton this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Decided to do the roof AND siding....Diesel don't care. Thanks @SilkyJ









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño Gran Reserva TAA Exclusive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Stolen Throne "Crook of the Crown"! With 3 months rest these are really nice. Should have known NR was involved here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Decided to do the roof AND siding....Diesel don't care. Thanks @*SilkyJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Who's your contractor if you dont mind me asking? Seeing as how we were almost neighbors lol.


----------



## greasemonger

Donut with Sprinkles. Meh. Yeasty, maybe better paired with scotch. Little flashes of vanilla, and sourdough (not menioned in the grandios description). Perhaps a long nap is in order.


----------



## TX Cigar

Laranja at Legends of Fire in Spokane WA.


----------



## Rondo

Brass knuckles red


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Who's your contractor if you dont mind me asking? Seeing as how we were almost neighbors lol.


Haven't settled yet. Finding an EIFS contractor has been a bear. I'll text you in the am

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic and Burundi coffee for breakfast,


----------



## Rondo

Bone Crusher


----------



## Wheels Up

Gotta work late tonight, hopping a plane to Santa Fe later, but I'm having a nice, relaxing morning with this little robusto while all three of my big, mean guard-dogs tirelessly keep watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Dub Nub and coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Boondock with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal HN. Always an enjoyable 2+ hour smoke with plenty of strength :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Rojas Statement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Thanks to @OneStrangeOne for the tip on a lounge in Austin. Sorry we couldn't meet up but my schedule is nuts, trying a newer Archetype.


----------



## greasemonger

Norteno in corona extra. Little flat bugger, but its wonderful. Best $3 smoke out there in my opinion. Looks like I missed out on $30 box belicosos from Serious. Glad they're always on sale though.


----------



## TX Cigar

@restomod- what lounge was it? I've been to Habana House but only one I've been to in Austin.


----------



## TX Cigar

Praline. Very good.


----------



## CgarDann

Ashton even at the local B&M Tried Symmetry. Overall a great smoke but a bit too woody for my taste - whose who like that profile would love this cigar


----------



## BobP

50 degrees out yesterday, beautiful. Got the grill going. Oh look, it is now 30 degrees and snowing...At least I can always depend on a good MB3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA with Burundi coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut

Southern Draw Firethorn and Guatemalan.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diesel Whiskey Row


----------



## Keco

My first Anejo. Only a week off the truck, but I couldn't wait. The first half was 'meh', but it really came to life in the last third and I ended up nubbing it. I have 9 more down for a nap. Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cheap cutter took a bite outta the cap on this one. Still smoking great!









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Kidvegas

Next up. An all time favorite

Norteno









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Wheels Up

Working in New Mexico today. It's much colder than I'm accustomed to. However, my hotel room has a balcony and I've got a good movie on while I try out a Maduro A. Flores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu1


----------



## Keco

DE Undercrown Maduro.


----------



## TX Cigar

Liga 9


----------



## haegejc

Oliva V Melanio with a nice pour of Pinhook Rye. Tasty combination!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Oliva V Melanio with a nice pour of Pinhook Rye. Tasty combination!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Isabella Firecracker for a quick, spicy nightcap


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Westside Threat

Balmoral Anejo XO. Darn good so far. Paired with Glenlivet 18










Sent from the Westside


----------



## ebnash

Warped La Colmena at the local lounge. Fuente Event tonight. Also smoked a Casa de Cuba.


----------



## greasemonger

H E Miami


----------



## Barry12321

Pleasantly surprised by AB Mundial


----------



## Keco

LAdC Mi Amor


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bueso Olancho with Burundi coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva serie v melanio


----------



## Archun

LP Ratzilla


----------



## Archun

greasemonger said:


> Quickie Isabela Fire Cracker


https://halfwheel.com/isabela-releasing-time-traveler-2019/369637/


----------



## Keco

MF The Jewel


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Archun said:


> https://halfwheel.com/isabela-releasing-time-traveler-2019/369637/


Nice. I'll be ordering a box for sure. I saw there were 2 in the holiday packs, but wanted to wait for the release.

Also today, a timy Leccia white in a perfect size via @Hickorynut, and a cfed Hot Cocoa


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed the stick, the cold weather gets no brownie points from me.


----------



## jmt8706

greasemonger said:


> Nice. I'll be ordering a box for sure. I saw there were 2 in the holiday packs, but wanted to wait for the release.
> 
> Also today, a timy Leccia white in a perfect size via @Hickorynut, and a cfed Hot Cocoa


How did you like the Leccia white? I have one, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## greasemonger

jmt8706 said:


> How did you like the Leccia white? I have one, but haven't tried it yet.


Its good. Makes a good mid morning stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Out flying the drone on my property with my handy dandy cigar holder...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Archun said:


> https://halfwheel.com/isabela-releasing-time-traveler-2019/369637/


Theyre up now FYI. Just ordered my box and I suspect Ill wish I had gotten 2.


----------



## TX Cigar

Intemperance.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## CgarDann

one of the best cigars I had this month and the band art is AMAZING


----------



## mpomario

First of a new box. Sabor de Esteli habano edition limitada en lonsdale. Then a JDN Silver en Ultra. Favorite size in both.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Nicaraguan


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Micallef Migdalla with Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Casa Fuente. Waiting for the dealership to open for my last under warranty service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy, cold and dark. Ima need a cigar anyway.....

JNV Barberpole and French Creole Joe









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Archun

greasemonger said:


> Theyre up now FYI. Just ordered my box and I suspect Ill wish I had gotten 2.


Yup! I did as well:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 49


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo 80th gifted by the manager of my local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Friday the 13th stick: Vudu Dark no. 13


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Obsidian Robusto from 2016. Meh. Nothing special, but since I have them I'll some them. The end of the stick has some good flavor though. 








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

two from today


----------



## BobP

Giving this a go.


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this MF. El Centurion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## Rondo

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## norc47

God of Fire Carlito with some age.


----------



## haegejc

After our company Christmas Party.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tennessee Waltz and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa de Garcia Maduro Corona


----------



## MattT

Caldwell Funfetti.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

One of the best I've had in a while staring out. Gonna need to get more. Cherry BBCC Nest.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Emilio Bundle Maduro


----------



## mpomario

An excellent smoke from @WNYTony last night. 







Today before leaving for OK. 
BBCC Nest. Very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Elderly DPG Cuban Classic beli


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cao.


----------



## TX Cigar

Serie R.


----------



## haegejc

Fratello Stogies H-Town Exclusive Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Emilio Bundle Maduro
> 
> View attachment 265560


I've got some of these on the way once they get them from the "other warehouse". Looking forward to them.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum, Make of La with a cup of Jamaican Blue Mountain,


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## haegejc

Todos Las Dias ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Excellent smoke courtesy of @greasemonger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion and something called Jet Fuel by Independence Coffee Co.,


----------



## Gumby-cr

WNYTony said:


> Excellent smoke courtesy of @*greasemonger*


A wild Tony appears :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sobremesa Short Churchill :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and freshly ground "Black Rifle" dark roast coffee!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Nub Habano with a cup of Kenya peaberry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano Gold Habanos paired with good old Trader Joe’s dark roast.


----------



## BobP

Morning therapy session.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley tempus natural genesis


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

LFD La Volcada that had a bad break in the middle that I glued up. Smoking like a champ.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I can't wait until Christmas to try my Secret Santa! This Neanderthal Lancero and Black Rifle coffee is Rocking my Sunday afternoon! Courtesy of @09FXSTB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Very good. First of this. Thanks to a friend. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AF Don Carlos no.4


----------



## greasemonger

Curivari Socrates. Still very good, but shoulda put fire to it at a year instead of 20mo. May have passed its peak with the Oscuro wrapper. Edit: once paired with boozy coffee, a sweet dark chocolate flavor took over, and all pepper is gone. So maybe the rest didnt subtract as much as I first thought.


----------



## YingKo

Blind man's bluff. Pretty dang good.


----------



## mpomario

Very good cherry TKID by AJF. Thanks to the green man @Gumby-cr. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

AJF Last Call Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ peanut butter cookie. Good but not great....getting better as time goes on










Sent from the Westside


----------



## 09FXSTB

Opus Oro. Father in law is visiting. Holiday cigars start early this year


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> I can't wait until Christmas to try my Secret Santa! This Neanderthal Lancero and Black Rifle coffee is Rocking my Sunday afternoon! Courtesy of @09FXSTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy Brother!


----------



## mpomario

JDNDC courtesy of @Cossie. Thanks bro. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Reached into a 5 pack last night (Ez 3D) and out pops Kylo Ren (the force guided my hand).I'm sure they got permission from Disney for the image.&#128514;&#128514;

Catching up this week with the rest of the pics. Two thumbs up for my new Modus2! That nubber is the cat's @ss.


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


>


only thing missing in that pic is a can of copenhagen :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

PG 15th :grin2: Still no clue who sent me a fiver of these over the summer but thanks whoever it was Mr. Mystery bomber :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

zcziggy said:


> only thing missing in that pic is a can of copenhagen :smile2:


I would prefer Levi Garrett chew... :wink2:


----------



## WABOOM

RP The Edge, toro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Lot 23 and ICC Jet fuel


----------



## Flawlessly

Partagas Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Looks like I missed a few pages...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cusano Maduro robusto


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Number one and number 2 in CUBAN section


----------



## Olecharlie

Having a favorite Maduro with a pour of Monkey Shoulder!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Monticello with an IBCC Fear No Evil with a couple splashes of buffalo trace


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and some coffee from ICC,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff 3x3


----------



## Olecharlie

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain with Jim's Organic Coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty








Diesel Rage


----------



## TX Cigar

MF The Judge.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La gloria cubana gloria


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO Concierge.


----------



## Hickorynut

4 days in the crud cave....I need a cigar.

EZ Blending Session and Cafe Bustelo...

My taster is still off, but I can tell this is purty good...corona gorda....almonds, creamy, a hint of pepper....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo

Some random ez


----------



## greasemonger

Kiddo had the flu Sunday and yesterday (had a dentist appt yesterday morning then came home to babysit) and couldnt go back to school today (another PTO day), wifey came home from work yesterday kinda green and spent all day today between the bed, shower, couch, and barf bag. House sanitized after they went to bed. Time for some Romatherapy and a healthy dose of shine in my coffee. I wonder why my throat is starting to hurt. No matter, 14hr day tomorrow, yay.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Chupa Cabra Figurado this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Classic with my morning coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Sam's calling.....answer it.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## awk6898

Trying a Stolen Throne. Great spice right off the bat.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

And the wife is at work...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cabaiguan with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Corojo Persian King. 1st time trying this one.


----------



## Olecharlie

The angel's Anvil TAA - 2019 contest win courtesy of @Bigjohn, thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

F y R maduro and a lot of alcohol to fight this dern bug. My immune system is in overdrive, but for now I can still taste.


----------



## GOT14U

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Holy hell, your kid is amazing, he stayed calm all the way. The other kid had his back, was on top and never succeeded! This is gonna be great!


Pretty cool you saw all that, a lot of people don't see that.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

New one for me and holy hell did Steve knock it out the park. A bit bigger then my norm but I'll take them all day long!
























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Next and last....one proper smoke!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some ICC coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZBKTXSPL :nerd2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley tempus natural genesis


----------



## Hickorynut

O! I'm in the woods for #ThriftyThursday

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and Black Rifle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Vacation week has started...
















Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Rondo said:


> Some random ez
> 
> View attachment 265862


I enjoyed one of these myself the other day.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Slow week but the wind finally stopped









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Wheels Up

I have two of these Viaje Birthday Blend 2018, and I'm trying the first one out this afternoon while Brown Dog watches for scoundrels who might disturb the peace outside of city limits.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147

Another









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas.


----------



## haegejc

BLTC Morphine from a @UBC03 contest. Thank you Dino. Tasty stick!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Las Calaveras with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Hit n Run


----------



## CgarDann

GAAJA Maduro and VSG


----------



## haegejc

Another enjoyable cigar from SBCOTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

greasemonger said:


> Hit n Run


I still have half box left, I feel sad every time I smoke one, because I have one less in the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP

Got the pellet stove going in the garage, man is it chilly out. Having a Hot Cocoa.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria Reconquista and ICC coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Oliva V Melanio to start Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Annual fort wilderness camping trip. Fun times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

CgarDann said:


> GAAJA Maduro and VSG


Those VSGs are the reason I fell in love with dark cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a morning meeting with a little Norteño.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave Maria Divinia courtesy of @BigPuffer.

A milder AJ, but still good with a hot cup o Joe.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## lex61

Flawlessly said:


> I still have half box left, I feel sad every time I smoke one, because I have one less in the box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


On sale at cigar.com...

https://www.cigar.com/p/caldwell-hit-and-run-packs-cigars/2009177/


----------



## Mike2147

Cain Maduro straight ligero.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Lfd.


----------



## Barry12321

Just 2 this past week in cold and rainy PNW


----------



## Wheels Up

Discussing the finer points of Connecticut wrappers with this San Lotano, courtesy of @zcziggy.

Thanks for a relaxing afternoon smoke, brother.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente Friday.


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Discussing the finer points of Connecticut wrappers with this San Lotano, courtesy of @zcziggy.
> 
> Thanks for a relaxing afternoon smoke, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


glad you like it man...those and le bijou are now my favorite everyday smokes


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> View attachment 266046


are they worth the 20 bucks at the b&m?


----------



## Mike2147

Excellent stick.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper covering double binders from the Dominican Republic and Mexico as well as filler tobaccos from Brazil, the Dominican Republic and Nicaragua. A lot of oomph for a corona! 
Anyone else try these? Thoughts?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper, with a cup of blue mountain coffee,


----------



## Natefiet

My first Padron 1964 Anniversary. This is a mighty tasty smoke. Enjoying indoor smoking at Cousins Cigar in Akron, Ohio.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday = Don Carlos Eye of the Shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

First time with this one...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I mostly smoke Nicaraguan but when it comes to Dominicana I Luv Arturo Fuente! Especially the Anejo's, Don Carlos and Hemingway Maduros! With a pour of Woodford's Reserve!

Happy Friday Yuall!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> are they worth the 20 bucks at the b&m?


Absolutely not. 
I bought a half box from a Brother for about $12. 
I'd pay a few more each if I had to because I really like the nutty, mushroom flavors the Geneve are known for.


----------



## php007

The last couple of weeks 

























































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Don Carlos to start Christmas break


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion with some Panamanian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Isabela Time Traveller ROTT but designed to be ready to smoke as soon as they arrive. Wanted to smoke this last night, but didn't feel up to par. Complexity abounds!


----------



## Olecharlie

Another unique Saka Stick, I'm not paring with red meat lol but I am a DT fan so I figured I would enjoy this and I am, on a brisk 3 mile walk...A Secret Santa gift, thanks Jake!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

It's cold. Its dark. It's wet. It smells like a wet dog out here... because of my three wet dogs. Never fear: this Tatuaje will make the afternoon right.

And if that doesn't do it, whiskey eventually will.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura...and damn fine. These never get old!









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## TX Cigar

CLE Prieto.


----------



## Mike2147

LFD cabinet #6









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Zombie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Skyflower with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Intemperance.


----------



## Rondo

'16 Ugly Sweater from EZ


----------



## jmt8706

Had a Camacho Connecticut machito from @Flawlessly. Really liking the zip these small sticks have.


----------



## Wheels Up

Alas, short story, you were to good for this world. After eight months of rest, your sacrifice is not mourned, but celebrated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

NBK









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Roma Craft Aquitaine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba One & Only with coffee of course!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and morning coffee still my favorite morning cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Looking for my Ho

Ho,Ho


----------



## Olecharlie

Mike2147 said:


> First time with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk





Hickorynut said:


> Looking for my Ho.......
> 
> Ho,Ho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Good morning haven't seen you around in a few days! Merry Christmas! Oops this was meant for @Hickorynut but same to you Mike..


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Good morning haven't seen you around in a few days! Merry Christmas!


Thanks Charlie! Been hiding out in the crud cave.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

CFed Project 7 to start my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday....

A little Tamtum in the am.....








First time trying a Deliverance Lancero&#8230;.Tasted peppermint at one point.


----------



## greasemonger

Pecan Pie


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo Dusk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday, a AF Rosado R56. Very good and one of the best Fuentes I've had. A gift from my great FIL. 







Today, a fantastic CH Yellow Rose from a good friend in Tennessee. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> Good morning haven't seen you around in a few days! Merry Christmas! Oops this was meant for @Hickorynut but same to you Mike..


Thanks brother.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Revisiting this one after a year.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Diesel in the duck blind this morning










Then I got this sucker


----------



## ForMud

A Late Night in the afternoon...&#8230;


----------



## Olecharlie

Raining but 48 degrees not bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trinitas Triple Ligero with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Epernay chilling at the lounge. 50% off all swag grabbed a couple shirts and hat. Will post later tonight!









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Mike2147

Olecharlie said:


> Raining but 48 degrees not bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Another









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Fuente Day


----------



## TX Cigar

The King is Dead.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mpomario

A huge Fratello The Texan. From a new NTCS friend. Jerry from 3 R's is great guy with a great shop. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat Avion 13 :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and ICC coffee,


----------



## Archun

greasemonger said:


> Pecan Pie


How was it?:vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger

Archun said:


> How was it?:vs_cool:


It was good. Interesting deep nutty profile with maybe nutmeg? Fairly uniform taste throughout but a good flavor.


----------



## huffer33

Rainy day









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo

Cain Jalapa Ligero


----------



## Mike2147

Pretty sure this has a year's rest on it.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Mike2147

First time.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas.


----------



## restomod

Finally over 45 here for the first time in a bit...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CFed/BLTC Cray Cray with a cup of Costa Rican from the @JtAv8tor @Hickorynut birthday bombing,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Starting off as a fantastic smoke!


----------



## OldGringo

Nothing special. Oliva Connecticut Reserve as I watch some obscure college bowl game on a Monday afternoon (apologies if you happen to be an UCF or Marshall Alum). Typical Nicaraguan tobacco with Conn. wrapper flavor with a nice easy draw.
Celebrating the last of my Christmas shopping being completed.


----------



## Westside Threat

Last night. Tapatalk will only accept one of the images










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ The Snowman in between rain showers










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mike2147

Gift from the FIL.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Time Traveler ROTT. Tight draw but great flavors. Really enjoying it. Don't think a 5er of these will do!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A Maduro Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Picked up on Bourbon street over the summer. I have liked every one in the sampler. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Shopbytch for U.G. Forgot how good these are.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Gumby-cr said:


> Tat Avion 13 /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Love that cigar! Enjoy!


----------



## Travoline

Can't go wrong...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## BobP

Apparently, I am the only one working at my location today. Fine by me. CFed whipped cream. Everybody can leave work a little early today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Santuary with an ICC blend


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops the ash just fell lol! Wishing all my friends here a Blessed day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Been playin' fat man in a red truck too much the last few days. Nice day for a Statement and Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday. Delicious, has 4+ months on it, perfection.

#maduromonday


----------



## haegejc

Foundation Menelik.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Nub Cameroon, 460T. @Rondo turned me onto these years ago. They are excellent. Gotta make a smaller cut than this because otherwise the draw is a wind tunnel. They are good though.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## OldGringo

haegejc said:


> Foundation Menelik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recall having smoked one of those? Will have to prowl the B&M humidor Thurs or Fri.


----------



## TX Cigar

Alec Bradley Prensado.


----------



## Mike2147

Another LFD cabinet. Damn fine stick.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

Two of my everydays which are I believe called CLE34 (Nicaraguan puros) at CP to get my day started.
Later, I'll fire up something a bit more premium; I'm thinking a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 to polish my day off.
Love them Nicaraguans.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Baracho with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## Barry12321

Liga Privada T52... this one was purchased by a dear friend in 2010. Unfortunately it has mellowed out way too much that it lost the Liga signature flavor.


----------



## Mike2147

Been a while since I've had one of these.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Maybe I'm drunk but this is a great smoke. Never had it before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

OldGringo said:


> haegejc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foundation Menelik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recall having smoked one of those? Will have to prowl the B&M humidor Thurs or Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from Small Batch Cigar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 09FXSTB

Powstanie Broadleaf. I am a Roma Ho and I repeatedly go back and forth on whether I prefer the Powstanie Broadleaf or the Cromagnon. I guess the short answer is whichever one I light up that day! Lol! Hope everyone is enjoying this Christmas Eve!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Charlie!


----------



## haegejc

The Tabernacle.

Hope everybody has a wonderful Christmas!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

It's 71*, and I've got a WOAM going along side a glass of Jim Beam while I keep an eye on a pot of goodness.

The sixth annual Christmas Eve low-country boil is upon us!

Merry Christmas, everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

09FXSTB said:


> Cheers Charlie!


Glass held high brother!


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## OldGringo

Got me another finger burner! Serino Wayfarer, Corojo wrapped, Nicaraguan goodness inside.


----------



## norc47

Fuente Shark.

Smoked as a replacement for the Intemperance sitting back there as it was awful right out of the gate.


----------



## Hickorynut

Christmas Eve needs more Cowbell.....and Kona.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Maybe I'm drunk but this is a great smoke. Never had it before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, you're not.....its just as good with a cup a Joe!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

Celebrating the holidays in beautiful Miami


----------



## greasemonger

The heathen went to bed. Santa did his thing and got a 6v bronco into the living room. I cant stand the heat so Im staying out of the kitchen while Mama bakes a cake. Menelik and alcohols...stouts, porters, and moonshines oh my.


----------



## GOT14U

Catacomb for this Christmas Eve...wow the time on these have done them great! Merry Christmas you SOBs !









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Merry Christmas


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Pecan Pie


You sure that's a Pecan? The ones I have a different

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Maybe I'm drunk but this is a great smoke. Never had it before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had a bad Noel Rojas cigar... I have a few Statements, Blue Bonnets, and a couple Gavitos left. UG sells them and shipping is only $4...


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> You sure that's a Pecan? The ones I have a different
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Came out of the 2019 pack. I noticed a variety in wrapper color per their website. This one was very dark


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaraguan,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Debonair with ICC coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Keco

An Anejo 46 on this beautiful 57 degree Christmas afternoon. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## haegejc

El Borracho. From "I need a new fly rod sale" @GOT14U. Great smoke!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

V Melanio. Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Blessed Leaf Nativity 2018. Spicy sucker.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

Sun, ocean, beautiful women in bikinis and a great cigar. Today is a good day









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Merry Christmas everybody!

The first of these I've had an opportunity to try from one of the passes here. It was stellar and had an actual plume that sparkled in the sunlight on this beautiful 60-degree afternoon.
















random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BobP

Beautiful day today.


----------



## TX Cigar

After deep frying a turkey.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Family Series, Alison with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mpomario

Merry holidays and happy Christmas. 
Very well rested Epicurean Carnavale








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

The rain has stopped. The sky has cleared. 








The cookies have been decorated.








The presents have been opened.








And the food has been eaten.








Only one thing left to do....









Merry Christmas, Brothers and Sisters. I pray that the holidays have been happy and fulfilling for each and every one of you.

Taz


----------



## haegejc

All around a great day with family!! Now some quiet time with a good smoke and drink. Merry Christmas everybody!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Christmas tradition, Beef Wellington. Finish the night with 45 & Glenlivet 18
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger

B.L. Veneration


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA and ICC coffee


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Came out of the 2019 pack. I noticed a variety in wrapper color per their website. This one was very dark


Oh, they got me on the special edition bud. The original pecan pie had paper wrap instead of a ribbon!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

Past couple of days...&#8230;


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning puffers! BAKA


----------



## haegejc

Early this morning.










And this afternoon, one of the largest cigars I have ever smoked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Kristoff Sumatra.


----------



## Olecharlie

After a light lunch, on a 3 mile jaunt with this amazing EZ Root Beer Float Maduro, courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 from MAW 3.1. Thanks brother this is a good one!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

...









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Hamaki Omakase courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,







This off to a very impressive start!


----------



## TCstr8

Shark









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Post xmas stick.


----------



## zcziggy

AJ La Gran Llave... Very tasty for a Connie


----------



## OldGringo

MF #2 Belicoso. Easy draw, clean burn, let’s celebrate Christmas being 364 days away!


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending sessions and a lot of work to do.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas

Yep

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## greasemonger

Lily of the Valley


----------



## Westside Threat

Life is like a bundle of EZ Blending Sessions, never know what you are gonna get

This one is a damn winner. Vanilla, white pepper, angel food cake from November 2018










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viaje Hamaki Omakase courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,
> View attachment 266494
> 
> This off to a very impressive start!


I wish those were a regular production Viaje cigar. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of Viaje. It's not my birthday but that's no excuse not to smoke a birthday blend :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## adams2672

I really like these Aganorsa leaf. Gotta love the weather too!


----------



## Rondo

Catacomb


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente Friday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 266556


those things are awesome....i like the petit robusto, 40 minutes of pure heaven


----------



## Bos1600

TX Cigar said:


> CAO Concierge.


Concierge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

adams2672 said:


> I really like these Aganorsa leaf. Gotta love the weather too!


I agree!


----------



## TX Cigar

@ Box. Yes sir. It was good.


----------



## TX Cigar

Short story


----------



## 09FXSTB

LFD Colorado Oscuro


----------



## Calidecks

Outstanding!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## greasemonger

Bos1600 said:


> Concierge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is it was a Consigliere. Easy mixup


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Why Diesel?..cuz....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

A Noel Rojas Bumblebee and a Dissident HOME to finish out the trifecta. All the Dissidents have been very good. Moving to Oveja Negra was a great move for Benjamin Holt.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas Eumgyeong now and a pepperhead earlier watching my dad entertain the youngin.


----------



## MattT

My traditional holiday smoke.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Batch 34 #9 Maduro cigar page offers on occasion. This batch has been resting for a couple months, under $2 each their great! Jim's Organic Java.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with some Panamanian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

With coffee for the time being but I might go grab a glass of Carolans









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Re: CAO. Yea maybe that was it. Haha. My bad. It was good whatever it was. This one with coffee.


----------



## PTAaron

Bout to fire this one up while I take down Christmas lights...


----------



## UBC03

PTAaron said:


> Bout to fire this one up while I take down Christmas lights...


You know if you don't put em up, there's no need to take em down

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm trying out a new lounge that just opened up about an hour from my house, and enjoying the owner's suggestion.

Assouline CSB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madderduro

today's gars


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Olecharlie

Since it’s Saturday I went on an EZ Hike and smoked this, really...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Yamasa with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Casa Monte Cristo in Boca Florida

La Gran Oferta Lancero with Zacapa XO and espresso. Great place for both cigar and spirits to enjoy the hobby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Oscuro


----------



## mpomario

LWC Noel Rojas Connecticut house roll. Very good and well constructed with a partially closed foot which I love. Then an AJF La Amistad Black Rothschild on this rainy cool day. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Mexican experiment


----------



## Rondo

Haven't had a Cameroon wrapped in a long time. I forgot how sweet they tasted.


----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> Haven't had a Cameroon wrapped in a long time. I forgot how sweet they tasted.
> 
> View attachment 266670


Love Cameroons. Never had the LFD though.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I've got football, cheese crackers, a folding chair in a dirty shop, and I'm happier than a pig in mud with my Ashton Heritage Puro Sol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last of the AJ Overruns,


----------



## GOT14U

Trouble maker while cooking for my little mans B-day! Already 10, how time fly's 
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Since it's Saturday I went on an EZ Hike and smoked this, really...


Now that is a cool old house!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Last call....BLTC 48 fathoms...a bit of time has done these great! Hangin our with my new sable Shepard!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

I'll tell you the Truth, this is the last stick of the night. An original release of the T.....man these are good!








Almost think it's winter with the gloves....it's hard in AZ with a temp of 40 at night...the struggle is real yo!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

Haven't sat with the girls all week. I am down to one, possibly two, cigars a week now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Tapatalk won’t allow me to post pics because I’ve reached my monthly limit and is trying to force me to purchase their VIP membership! Oh well so I’ll use my I-Pad lol...

Smoking a Dub Nub Maduro and enjoying Jims organic sweet Luv Java black in the garage on a rainy morning...


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Trouble maker while cooking for my little mans B-day! Already 10, how time fly's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Nice Jerod, say Happy Birthday for me!


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Hickorynut

Taino and VRed Holiday Blend









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Wheels Up

It feels like a good day to work in the shop with a My Father Le Bijou.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForMud

Just beat the rain this morning.....One of my favorite Conns 








Yesterdays line up......
Papa Joe, not as good as last years batch








IMHO the best Warped out there


----------



## Archun

AF Añejo #77 Shark


----------



## WABOOM

Melanio, petite corona


----------



## Calidecks

PTAaron said:


> Bout to fire this one up while I take down Christmas lights...


Be careful! Lol

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## huffer33

Cigar Federation Boutique seconds... I've had much better luck with these than the blending sessions. This is a very good medium full figurado.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Since it’s been so nice I can’t complain about the weather but this rain plays havoc on RH. I have to say this Intemperance is a tough guy, so no problem...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG 10th Anniversary with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Maduro Corojo #5. Really good.


----------



## Mike2147

TX Cigar said:


> Gran Habano Maduro Corojo #5. Really good.


I've got one of those I'm looking forward to.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today. Bluebonnet, HE maduro, BLTC Rorschach.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Second stick for today, an Añejo 60 from 2018 while I finish up a small project in my shop.

Happy Sunday, y'all.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

J García on a beautiful so. Florida night


----------



## greasemonger

O.G. OSOK cinnamon bomb. Most excellent


----------



## CgarDann

New year is a few days away time to break out the best of the best










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Best new cigar I've smoked in a while










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mark in wi

CgarDann said:


> New year is a few days away time to break out the best of the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a giveaway?? Can I change my guess??


----------



## WNYTony

With thanks to @greasemonger


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pepperhead. I think I might be getting sick just before New Years. Went grocery shopping yesterday then had a rather weird dream. Woke up with a splitting headache. The dream entailed a herf with two members here on the boards. I had no clue that Graycliff made mazo's of 40 Lancero's either. I drove a Ferrari into a lake too. Time to look for some Nyquil me thinks.


----------



## Barry12321

Andalusian Bull by the fire pit on a cold winter night... hard to beat.


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Churchill. 

I will get to post pictures when she who must be obeyed shows me how to.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Miguel with Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Blending Session and Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

A couple from the last 4-5 days. The Psyko's really are great after 5-6 month nap. First time having a Nica Libre 25th anniv., awesome flavor!


----------



## Rondo

Bueso Olancho 
Hearty and bold making it the perfect smoke for an ice storm.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje with cup of coffee.


----------



## ForMud

Gumby-cr said:


> Pepperhead. I think I might be getting sick just before New Years. Went grocery shopping yesterday then had a rather weird dream. Woke up with a splitting headache. The dream entailed a herf with two members here on the boards. I had no clue that Graycliff made mazo's of 40 Lancero's either. I drove a Ferrari into a lake too. Time to look for some Nyquil me thinks.


Nyquil = Hit of acid :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday afternoon....Getting better and better as time goes by.









On the way to the post office this morning.


----------



## PTAaron

UBC03 said:


> You know if you don't put em up, there's no need to take em down
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Excellent point. LOL


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home stick.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cloud Hopper


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Rage with my new favorite palate cleanser. 








If you like ginger, and I'm not talking Tina Louise,








this is a must try.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Diesel Rage with my new favorite palate cleanser.
> View attachment 266820
> 
> 
> If you like ginger, and I'm not talking Tina Louise,
> View attachment 266822
> 
> 
> this is a must try.


How does it compare to the Maine Root Ginger?


----------



## Barry12321

EZ Tantrum...
First EZ for me... resisting the urge to buy more right now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## lex61

Crux Ninfamaniac Dark courtesy of @Barry12321 and the MAW thread. A delightful quick little treat on a cold day.


----------



## TX Cigar

La Traviata Maduro


----------



## Rondo

OneStrangeOne said:


> How does it compare to the Maine Root Ginger?


Never tried it. I'll keep my eyes open. Thanks.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Bordeaux... Another great night down here


----------



## Wheels Up

Señor Carlos and I are breaking in a new sander tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Seraphim. Wrapper isn't in great shape, lots of cracking going on. Flavor is good but could rest another 3-6 months










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Micallef Herencia Maduro with a pour of Monkey Shoulder


WRAPPER - 4 yr old Grade A Pennsylvania Broadleaf

BINDER - 4 yr old aged Ecuadorian Sumatra

FILLER - 4 yr old Nicaraguan and Honduran


----------



## Rondo

Relic by AJ Fernandez


----------



## greasemonger

Tobacconaut


----------



## CgarDann

Anejo #50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Black Rifle!


----------



## Wheels Up

As my vacation continues, so does the fun in the shop. Working on a hallway bench with the assistance of a Man O' War Damnation.

(Don't worry, I'm not going to cut the head of a good cigar with a saw. But maybe I'll try it on one of the giant 7x70 Gurkhas out of my mooch bin later)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Time traveller and boozy coffee


----------



## Rondo

Bone Crusher and ginger beer.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cheers


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy New Year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Cheers


Very nice! Blantons is scarce in these parts, I haven't seen any in quite some time.


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Very nice! Blantons is scarce in these parts, I haven't seen any in quite some time.


Same here Bob, I drove 30 miles one way to get this bottle. It was a 1 bottle limit so I drove back home and wife said let's go back and I will get a bottle, it was a gift for a co-worker... took her to a favorite nearby steak house for dinner lol. I think it's a little overrated honestly but I always try to purchase a bottle around Christmas each year if I can find one. I'm sure their sold out now.


----------



## zcziggy

Le Bijou 1922!!


----------



## GOT14U

Time for a cigar!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

Nomad Permanent Vacation, and more boozy coffee. Smoking well after I removed the tree limb.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Late Hour to finish off 2019. Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Westside Threat

Knife Fight and Macallan 18. Letting the 6 year old stay up to watch east coast ball drop.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## YingKo

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus X Super Belicoso from 2004 with a wrapper that feels like silk. Despite the bottle of Four Roses in the background no alcohol tonight. The Champagne flavor from Bang with have to suffice. Viaje on deck after the Opus :grin2::vs_peace:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata,


----------



## CgarDann

Fist cigar of the year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Warped Corto. Probably favorite cigar for the winter time... happy new year everyone.


----------



## tacket

Zino Platinum Masters Blend 2008 with a pour of Glenlivet 18 for this NYE.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Libre courtesy of @Chris80 with Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Jim's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Neives Negra Macha and a walk!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## BobP

I don't know what this is, it was an extra from Fox.


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusione Prive'









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Chocolate brownie 
Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

BobP said:


> I don't know what this is, it was an extra from Fox.


I got three of those a while back. One was awesome, one was so-so, and the third is still somewhere in my humidor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had an urge for something mellow from DE, this Undercrown will do for now, realized after I lit it that a T52 was what I was craving,


----------



## Archun

MF Le Bijou Petit Robusto


----------



## CgarDann

WOAM









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

Micallef Grande Bold Sumatra and a cold Guinness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Out in The shop again today with a Santa Muerte.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Serie B to start the new Year. Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## zcziggy

Bordeaux and Gavito, courtesy of @Olecharlie. Great cigar Charlie, thanks!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Smokin and smokin.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Bordeaux and Gavito, courtesy of @Olecharlie. Great cigar Charlie, thanks!!


 Glad you like it, I think they are a hidden gem!


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> Micallef Herencia Maduro with a pour of Monkey Shoulder
> 
> WRAPPER - 4 yr old Grade A Pennsylvania Broadleaf
> 
> BINDER - 4 yr old aged Ecuadorian Sumatra
> 
> FILLER - 4 yr old Nicaraguan and Honduran


Was given one and the blend sounds right up my alley.

Yesterday. HnH en Shiv I think. 







Today a surprisingly good AB Gatekeeper from a TN friend. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

H.e.m.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with Panamanian coffee,


----------



## awk6898

Cheap but tasty.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My Father Vegas Cubanas.


----------



## CgarDann

DE Unico Velvet Rat on Miami Beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hamaki









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## mpomario

JDN. Numero Uno. L'Ambassadeur. Very good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Yellow Rose

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## greasemonger

PDR maduro for #thriftythursday


----------



## zcziggy

Perla del Mar. Palate changed... Used to be my go to cigar, now is too melow for me


----------



## TX Cigar

Todos Las Dias.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 courtesy of @czziggy with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal LH this evening.


----------



## greasemonger

Costa Fuerte


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 18 Toro. These are REALLY good right now :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Have some premiums lined up....but the weather is not cooperating.....this D.uncut will have to do.....no work today boys, go on home. ..
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Have some premiums lined up....but the weather is not cooperating.....this D.uncut will have to do.....no work today boys, go on home. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Whatcha doin with the bucks?

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Whatcha doin with the bucks?
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


The house is getting a new coat and hat for Christmas...the back wall and chimney are 35+ in the air. I learned new Mexican curse words erecting the scaffold to the top of the chimney.....lol









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> The house is getting a new coat and hat for Christmas...the back wall and chimney are 35+ in the air. I learned new Mexican curse words erecting the scaffold to the top of the chimney.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Don't know how much scaffold you've done, so a word of advice. If you're goin up six high, one deep. Tie it off twice. That $#it gets REAL tippy.. and with the x braces, there's no way out. You gotta ride it down.. never good

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> The house is getting a new coat and hat for Christmas...the back wall and chimney are 35+ in the air. I learned new Mexican curse words erecting the scaffold to the top of the chimney.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I did a 5 high 3 wide at my MIL's... BY MYSELF when I painted her house. One guy, a rope, and a very nervous older lady. I had to disassemble and reassemble FOUR TIMES. IT SUCKED. My cheap @ass only rented 6 plank (one to build off and 2 to work off)so it lets just say it was a REAL sketchy. If it was a real job OSHA woulda pulled the plug.. lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Don't know how much scaffold you've done, so a word of advice. If you're goin up six high, one deep. Tie it off twice. That $#it gets REAL tippy.. and with the x braces, there's no way out. You gotta ride it down.. never good
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Roger that......six high... We won't get into, or show any pictures of it built on a 7-12 pitch roof..... it's tied off more than twice...:surprise:

Trust me, I climb on sketchy roofs on fire all the time, and this job even has me puckering.


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Roger that......six high... We won't get into, or show any pictures of it built on a 7-12 pitch roof..... it's tied off more than twice...:surprise:
> 
> Trust me, I climb on sketchy roofs on fire all the time, and this job even has me puckering.


Just making sure bro. I've seen these come down. It ain't cool and it happens REAL fast. They look really solid, that's the part that gets the guys that don't make their living on em..

I built one 7 bucks high tied it off to the parapet wall. Left it for a month. When I came back the sparky had his guys dig under a couple of my mud sills and refill the dirt and not mention it. Thank God they told me right before I tore it down. I sent all my crew down and when i took off the braces, it swayed about three feet. Thought I was a memory.. but if one of the new guys were up there, panicked and leaned out to grab the hand rail it woulda went over.

We had a fifty footer go down. We built it, left it for a couple months. The ground thawed underneath the sills and the outside legs sunk. It was in the back of the plant.. What a freakin mess. Bad part is the plant guys still had it green tagged for use when it came down. They never looked at anything, just signed the freakin tag everyday and walked away. Thing had to be sagged a foot to snap our tie in pipes.

Be careful brother. If it feels unsafe... IT IS UNSAFE.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Madderduro

so far today


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> Just making sure bro. I've seen these come down. It ain't cool and it happens REAL fast. They look really solid, that's the part that gets the guys that don't make their living on em..
> 
> I built one 7 bucks high tied it off to the parapet wall. Left it for a month. When I came back the sparky had his guys dig under a couple of my mud sills and refill the dirt and not mention it. Thank God they told me right before I tore it down. I sent all my crew down and when i took off the braces, it swayed about three feet. Thought I was a memory.. but if one of the new guys were up there, panicked and leaned out to grab the hand rail it woulda went over.
> 
> We had a fifty footer go down. We built it, left it for a couple months. The ground thawed underneath the sills and the outside legs sunk. It was in the back of the plant.. What a freakin mess. Bad part is the plant guys still had it green tagged for use when it came down. They never looked at anything, just signed the freakin tag everyday and walked away. Thing had to be sagged a foot to snap our tie in pipes.
> 
> Be careful brother. If it feels unsafe... IT IS UNSAFE.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


I've seen it, and I'm sure he's not getting up there. His contractor on the other hand better have good insurance. I can say from seeing it, you could get vertigo from his poop deck down to the river, let alone 40' above that deck. No thanks.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine Blockhead Today


----------



## Westside Threat

It's Friday. Really surprised to say I don't care for this cigar.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

Quick Norteno


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Westside Threat

Much better










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

My first cigar in over a week...


----------



## mpomario

Both great smokes from @Gumby-cr. The Isabela Pepperhead is one of the best I've had. The Grimalkin was very much like a BLTC. Not sure if it was an 18 or 19. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Both great smokes from @*Gumby-cr*. The Isabela Pepperhead is one of the best I've had. The Grimalkin was very much like a BLTC. Not sure if it was an 18 or 19.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Grimalkin is from the 18 Halloween release. Whatever year they are all good though. Glad you enjoyed them :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

One of of my favorite Fuentes and Monkey Shoulder Neat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

AF Curly Claro sandwich earlier and a Cab now


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Barry12321

Liga No. 9 and Anejo #46


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning Puffers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

I spent around 11 hours on the road yesterday and enjoyed a couple of wonderful smokes. This 8-5-8 is the first candela I've had and it's an interesting flavor profile.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madderduro

good rott but really good with a year long nap on em


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple lined up for today.


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Revolver Saturday Night Special










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Very toothy, mottled wrapper on this one. I think these are starting to come around for me. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

This morning









And this afternoon


----------



## 09FXSTB

T52 and wildcard weekend


----------



## cromeu1387

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Revolver Saturday Night Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is this stick? I have been looking for one of these. Can't find them near me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Relics by AJF


----------



## OldGringo

First Saturday Coffee Klatch at the B&M. BOTL Parks brought 2 Ethiopian coffees, and our favorite broker dropped by with items for a raffle and couple of his lines. Doodled back home to do a couple of chores before settling in for more football. 
Perdomo is another finger burner of Nicaraguan descent. Man I love this stick! Wrapper was aged traditionally, then additional aging in a bourbon barrel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Airbender with a cup of Blue mountain,


----------



## Olecharlie

cromeu1387 said:


> How is this stick? I have been looking for one of these. Can't find them near me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a fine cigar, sent to me in a contest win.


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo #5


----------



## Ren Huggins

TX Cigar said:


> Corojo #5


How is it? I blindly bought a fiver of those.


----------



## TX Cigar

@ben. It's really good. One of my favorites now.


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

RomaCraft Aquitaine MOde 5.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Good morning, all.

This Ashton Symmetry is keeping me company on another long drive today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Revolver with some Katz brand coffee from the Christmas exchange


----------



## haegejc

JFR robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A Proper breakfast.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Kudzu

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Rondo

Royale Maduro XX









If you ever get the opportunity..


----------



## cromeu1387

Oliva Master Blends 3

Happy Sunday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Break time.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mike2147

So good.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Geaux Saints!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Knuckle Dragger on a sunny afternoon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A couple old ones today. Both with close to two years on them. Room101 HN and a Jericho Hill. Willy Lee. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LG Small Batch #5 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

OneStrangeOne said:


> LG Small Batch #5 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 267312


That sounds Delicious


----------



## 09FXSTB

C4 this afternoon


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to sit down and catch up....
Dissident Soapbox and Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## mpomario

Hickorynut said:


> Time to sit down and catch up....
> Dissident Soapbox and Kona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Those are on my tops of 2019. Great smokes, the whole line.

Rnd 3. An old Oliva MB3 en RG. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Those are on my tops of 2019. Great smokes, the whole line.
> 
> Rnd 3. An old Oliva MB3 en RG.
> View attachment 267322
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree ..and so far 2020..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger

Cg:4


----------



## huffer33

Yesterday was my first chance to smoke this year. A belated happy New Year to all. I was working on restoring this old draw knife.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## WABOOM

JDN Cabinetta #7. I really like these. Perfect construction. Good flavors.


----------



## ejbpesca

*G2 Maduro*

Best cigar I've had in days..a Graycliff G2 Maduro that my not so sensitive palette can say one thing. about...dark chocolate. That torpedo smoked just right from end to end leaving a tiny nub in ashtray.


----------



## ejbpesca

Oliva is turning out to be my goto brand of several species. Unfortunately, my last shipment was declared damaged to me by UPS reason being box damaged and no contents inside. I've asked "What next?" to shipper and UPS with no reply. After years of online orders...this is a first.


----------



## Barry12321

OpusX BigB 13.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## OldGringo

What OneStrangeOne said. GMTA!


----------



## huffer33

Asylum straight jacket









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

Not bad.


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja and Luksusowa polish potato vodka.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Katz coffee


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> MF Le Bijou with a cup of Katz coffee
> View attachment 267370


is the bigger size any different in taste than the petit robusto?


----------



## TX Cigar

While cooking ribeyes on the grill.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje TNT. So good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> is the bigger size any different in taste than the petit robusto?


It's probably been a year or so since I've smoked anything other than the petite, but yeah there's a small difference. I think the petite is a bit more intense.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's probably been a year or so since I've smoked anything other than the petite, but yeah there's a small difference. I think the petite is a bit more intense.


nice, thanks


----------



## greasemonger

Four Kicks


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

A great start to the day!!! Good Morning!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blind Man's Bluff. Good morning everybody.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Walkin the line.
Oliva O Maduro









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Everyday Hustle from @greasemonger


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Everyday Hustle from @greasemonger
> View attachment 267400


Good to see ya, haven't seen you around in a while!


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Good to see ya, haven't seen you around in a while!


Good to see you too! I stop by every once in awhile, I've just been busy. I think this is only the 2nd or 3rd cigar I've had a chance to smoke in the last month or 2.


----------



## TX Cigar

La Instructora.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> Good to see you too! I stop by every once in awhile, I've just been busy. I think this is only the 2nd or 3rd cigar I've had a chance to smoke in the last month or 2.


Wow, hope you still have a chance to drink some Irish Whiskey lol!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Mark in wi

My New Years smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Works Studio Rorschach, not bad but nothing I would purchase!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Tabernacle (gotta get me more of these)


----------



## Rondo

La Amistad Silver








Cheap, Cheerful, Adequate.


----------



## haegejc

A gift from a friend. First time smoking a Feral Pig.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Tramp Stamp this morning, Headley Grange (worst construction/burn I've ever experienced) for lunch, and a AR Mi Tierra for dinner


----------



## GOT14U

Hot damn 17' was a good year!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## tazdvl

CAO Rock & Rolled. Apparently this was a limited release given out by CAO during their 2008 tour. That gives it about a 12 year nap. I've had it for 2 years, purchased in an assortment from someone selling their entire cigar collection. We'll see how it smokes after over a decade. 









There is a thin line between paranoid and prepared.
Taz


----------



## TX Cigar

El Centurion.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Warped skyflower for warped Wednesday
Thanks to a brother that moved on.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Warped skyflower for warped Wednesday
> Thanks to a brother that moved on.


good to to see you smoking again... never tried one of those...any good?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> good to to see you smoking again... never tried one of those...any good?


Yeah, first day in a month of Wednesdays. It has impressed me with a nutty, cinnamon, graham cracker, and leather kinda profile... But maybe it's just me noobing up over something new.


----------



## haegejc

HVC Vieja Cisecha #2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Perdomo Lot 23 and Spatten... First try on the perdomo, tasty and lots of smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

Limited Liga Pancetta with a pour of Monkey Shoulder!

Thanks Jake @09FXSTB for allowing me to enjoy this Christmas Exchange stick! Think this was a lounge only release to Wooden Indian in PA and Barristers in NJ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Mb3


----------



## Mich_smoker

For Wednesday


----------



## WABOOM

Petite corona


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Pre work. Bit breezy today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Thanks Dino @UBC03









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal and reading :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Forgive me father....it has been three days since my last cigar....

AB Prensado for #ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Flathead 660 since it's warmer outside today.


----------



## TX Cigar

RP Edge.


----------



## PTAaron

Keep forgetting to post what we've been smoking on vacation...
This is today:


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Escurio from SBCOTM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## BOSSTANK

Love these little belicoso Davidoffs...


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> Thanks Dino @*UBC03*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Magnificent smoke with strong coffee


----------



## greasemonger

Punch London Club Maduro. Great little cheap stick that has always treated me well. I could see myself putting away many more of these. Side note: perhaps its my palette changing, but I've always enjoyed a wide variety of smokes. Lately however I've found myself gravitating to a handful of go-tos and I feel like a lot of the time I'm effectively forcing the smoking diversity (partially to "get through" some of the obligatory second /third chance smokes). On one hand I'm glad I'm finally finding my niche smokes, but on the other I fear I will miss/disregard many I should revisit. For a month or so smoking (and relaxing to some extent) almost felt like a chore. First world problems be damned. Carry on and cheers!


----------



## Madderduro

viva la vida diadermas finas...this was an intriguing cigar....started out quite meh and by the last third it was an amazing and not subtle at all transition...hit with a strong caramel note that went into VERY bold pine needles....I mean like I had shoved pine needles up my nose while chewing on a pine cone which sounds gross but it was oddly tasty and satisfying....one of the more unique retrohales I've experienced


----------



## jmt8706

Got a little warmer out, wanted one more stick to round out the day.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Limited Liga Pancetta with a pour of Monkey Shoulder!
> 
> Thanks Jake @09FXSTB for allowing me to enjoy this Christmas Exchange stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Baka Tonight


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @UBC03 - great smoke. Found it hiding out in the bombs tupper and I'm thinking it's been there a while


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Peruvian coffee


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, torpedo from 2016. Scrumptious! It's been quite a while since I have grabbed this size. I've been smoking down the MB3 robustos I have. The difference in the torpedo and the robusto is huge. To me this vitola is 3x better. And the churchill is even more profound. Much more cocoa, it's sweeter, and more creamy. Mocha! Overall more luxurious flavors.


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Firecracker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Let's give this one a try... From the local shop.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And at my local lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente.


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> Magnificent smoke with strong coffee


Agreed! I did add some heavy cream.

Rain is threatening but I think I can get one in....










random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

today's sticks


----------



## Wheels Up

Got off early today, so I'm enjoying this MB3 and Netflix while I load magazines for a match this weekend.

Happy early start to Friday afternoon, everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

La Antigüedad and black tea.... Fitting for a gloomy so. Florida evening


----------



## 09FXSTB

Undercrown this afternoon


----------



## Mike2147

Sorry for the crap pic....









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LGC Serie R Esteli with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

HE Miami and Columbian....

The back has its brown coat, finish coat next.....
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

A. Fuente courtesy of @JtAv8tor and the NST.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bout time


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this little one after cleansing my palate with single malt from a bowl of Plum Pudding lol!

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

AF Gran AniverXario Destino Al Siglo with some Glenlivet 18. Cigar is great so far










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Rondo




----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yesterday.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Storms today so going to the garage for this one!

2015 LA Imperiosa courtesy of @Cigary, thanks brother...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

room 101 sticks always seem hit or miss to me....this one wasn't a stand out that's for sure


----------



## Natefiet

Nub Dub from the dark days maduro box pass. I may have to rethink Nub cigars. I had completely signed off on them but this is one nice little smoke!

Enjoying 65 degrees in January!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Natefiet said:


> Nub Dub from the dark days maduro box pass. I may have to rethink Nub cigars. I had completely signed off on them but this is one nice little smoke!
> 
> Enjoying 65 degrees in January!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


you are down to 255 now.....:smile2:


----------



## Natefiet

zcziggy said:


> you are down to 255 now.....:smile2:


I better buy more lol! Holts is running a deal on Dogma's right now that I'm finding extremely hard to resist.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Natefiet said:


> I better buy more lol! Holts is running a deal on Dogma's right now that I'm finding extremely hard to resist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


same place...new world cameroon toro box for $72 and free shipping.....great cigar


----------



## Hickorynut

The weather done messed up another EZ Saturday....gonna fit this JNV Maduro and a cup of Kona in while I gas up the saws and get my gear together for Mr Toads' wild ride this evening.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins

A whiskey row before the rain. Let's see if I finish before it pours down on my head.

I hope you don't have too much to come down on ya @Hickorynut, but I might have to come get some firewood from ya. Only thing coming down around here is old pine branches.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Yesterday I got promoted and today I ended up with 3+ hours to kill (daughter is at volleyball camp). So I lit up this Masterpiece Maduro. This has bee in the humidor for a while! Never seemed to be able to justify the time before, and I decided to treat myself.


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo.


----------



## BobP

Beautiful day, 62 degrees. Probably snow Monday.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I've seen alot of different looking bands on LaPalina Maduro cigars and not sure what the difference is but they are all good. This one no exception. Pretty tasty.


----------



## restomod

Blend Lab from CI, they made some really good things that I am sad they are gone. Heard some are coming back.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Decisions decisions


----------



## Olecharlie

09FXSTB said:


> Yesterday I got promoted and today I ended up with 3+ hours to kill (daughter is at volleyball camp). So I lit up this Masterpiece Maduro. This has bee in the humidor for a while! Never seemed to be able to justify the time before, and I decided to treat myself.


Congratulations on the promotion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with a cup of Katz coffee,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

Hacienda









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Barry12321

Really enjoyed this one...Dapper La Madrina


----------



## UBC03

Love these lil smile bombs for errands









Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## zcziggy

JKS Toothpick... Nice little cigar


----------



## Mark in wi

09FXSTB said:


> Yesterday I got promoted and today I ended up with 3+ hours to kill (daughter is at volleyball camp). So I lit up this Masterpiece Maduro. This has bee in the humidor for a while! Never seemed to be able to justify the time before, and I decided to treat myself.


Congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Boondocks with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

The only 60RG I enjoy and the only Nubs I care for are the Maduro and Dub Nub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ladder

On another gorgeous January morning!









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## cromeu1387

Gurkha Hudson Bay and a coffee. Great start to the morning.

My 4 year old daughter bought me the cup because it says "my real name not dad" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki 2019 with a cup of good coffee! should have bought more of these!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

haegejc said:


> Viaje Hamaki 2019 with a cup of good coffee! should have bought more of these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Smoke!

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## huffer33

Such a strange year.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Hot Cocoa








Decided it was nice enough to take the cover off the pool.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## Rondo

Relic by AJF


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Satursunday...blending session Churchill....mighty tasty!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

Last one of these T52s I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Romacraft Sabretooth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral Oscuro.


----------



## norc47

Padron 64. Some long tapered vitola I don't know the name of.

Good but going to let the others rest for a while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Breaking into my Xmas haul of sticks early.


----------



## Hickorynut

Taking a break from homework to waltz Matilde....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## 09FXSTB

Thanks @Mark in wi and @Olecharlie
I appreciate it!


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL this afternoon


----------



## haegejc

Paul Stulac blending session #25. Great cigar. From Privada Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Past couple of days...&#8230;


----------



## zcziggy

Caldwell eastern standard... Did not do anything for me, not bad... Just meh


----------



## mpomario

I haven't really liked the regular edition of these but this belicoso fino is really good. I'll have to revisit with the RE I have. Only difference blend wise is the shape. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bone Crusher


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou,


----------



## greasemonger

Steampunk maduro


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## the camaro show

Man I war puro maduro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oliva MB3 courtesy of @Westside Threat. Been smoking this churchill since 11pm. Pretty sure I'm getting two hours out of this easy. Thanks again:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Mike2147

Rott









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

LLTK Mad MF


----------



## OldGringo

Is there such a thing as a cigar ‘tater’? If so, i-r-one!


----------



## mpomario

For Neil Peart. RIP.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

CAO Fuma em Corda. As best I can Google translate it is roughly he or she smokes in rope. Apparently in reference to the Brazilian fermentation method of bundling tobacco in tight cords.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TX Cigar

New World.


----------



## Barry12321

Balmoral Anejo XO Connecticut... great morning cigar.


----------



## zcziggy

My Father #2 and some Jack's after a nasty work day....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

DTT Umbagog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Careme


----------



## greasemonger

Time traveller


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat TAA 50th


----------



## huffer33

Puro authentico for breakfast









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Archun

EZ Second Amendment


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

RC Knuckle Dragger before I go to the dentist lol.


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> EZ Second Amendment


awesome view you got there man!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Great cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty tasty.


----------



## SilkyJ

I believed this one was from @greasemonger


----------



## huffer33

Can't recall the last time I had a chance to enjoy two smokes in one day. Boutique seconds.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## GOT14U

Smokin a 2 year old Mi Quarida and my griddle is smoking flax's seed oil! 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> I believed this one was from @*greasemonger*
> View attachment 267856


If its a meduro its entirely possible since I grabbed an older box a while back. I recalled you gave me a natural the time before. Great smoke.


----------



## greasemonger

Statement


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas and Grangestone scotch...need to drink in advance of tomorrow's work


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Statement


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Devils tongue to finish tonight off! Damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Habano Rodrigo for a first. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

PDR sungrown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UHC and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

CH Juarez to start my day right!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Carreras Mr. Brownstone and good old Trader Joe’s dark roast. Another of those marketing strokes of genius where you have to tear off 5” of cloth and paper wrapping before you can light up. 😡


----------



## Gumby-cr

Late night smoke for me even though it's morning :grin2:


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> awesome view you got there man!!!


Thanks Bro! Its summer time down here :cb


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped Maestro for #warpedwednesday courtesy of the drawer of @Gumby-cr

Why is this tree growing limbs in January!!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

First time smoking an AF Between the Lines. Pricey but a great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

OldGringo said:


> Carreras Mr. Brownstone


OG, what did you think of the Brownstone? People were hyping it up last year. I had nothing in common with it. 
A first class dog rocket, IMO.


----------



## OldGringo

Rondo said:


> OG, what did you think of the Brownstone? People were hyping it up last year. I had nothing in common with it.
> A first class dog rocket, IMO.


Ronman, nothing really special. Medium body, Conn wrapper, Ecuador binder, Nicaraguan fill as you might remember. I got just a hint of spice but nothing else going on. I've smoked worse and paid more. 0 to 5, I'd rate it at a 3.
Of course the guys at the B&M are quick to tell I have the tastebuds of a goat.


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Not bad but not great.


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> Thanks Bro! Its summer time down here :cb


yup...i might head down south to bariloche in may...hope is not too hot then


----------



## jmt8706

Box worthy. Connie Killer Bee.


----------



## TX Cigar

Enclave.


----------



## huffer33

jmt8706 said:


> Box worthy. Connie Killer Bee.


By coincidence I have the Maduro lit up









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral Oscuro.


----------



## zcziggy

Fog theory and San Lotano Oval... As good as the le bijou (in my noob opinion)


----------



## greasemonger

Londres Natural


----------



## Mich_smoker

For Wednesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> yup...i might head down south to bariloche in may...hope is not too hot then


Great! Let me know, we could meet up for a smoke!
Bariloche doesnt get too hot anytime of the year, in May I think its between 42 and 55F


----------



## Gumby-cr

You get what you deserve. In this case I deserve two cigars :grin2::grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

jmt8706 said:


> Box worthy. Connie Killer Bee.


I have been adding alot of the BLTC/BWKS line to my humidors lately, haven't found any of their stuff that disappoints


----------



## the camaro show

Last night


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Puffers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> Good Morning Puffers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they released their 2020 Mug yesterday


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> they released their 2020 Mug yesterday


Nice, Thanks!


----------



## Olecharlie

A nice cool brisk walk

Courtesy of @haegejc

Nice cigar thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Gumby-cr said:


> Late night smoke for me even though it's morning :grin2:


I had one of these a few weeks back... Pretty good stick. Want to grab a couple more and let em rest a bit.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

GOT14U said:


> Devils tongue to finish tonight off! Damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Tell me more... I haven't seen these around.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mike2147 said:


> Tell me more... I haven't seen these around.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


I only smoked one of those that Jerod sent me and is was a dang good smoke.


----------



## TX Cigar

Really like these.


----------



## TX Cigar

Now this.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Sanctuary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connie... Great with sweet ice tea


----------



## greasemonger

Soggy golf earlier to get away from the office nonsense with a LGC courtesy of @Hickorynut Thanks dood!


----------



## Hickorynut

From the @greasemonger fall and winter collection.....unbanded, closed foot, tasty MOFO....cedar, cinnamon, sugar cane...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano Connie... Great with sweet ice tea


then again....everything is better with sweet tea, isn't it right @Wheels Up and @Ren Huggins? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> then again....everything is better with sweet tea, isn't it right @Wheels Up and @Ren Huggins? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Ain't nothin' more southern!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Ain't nothin' more southern!
> View attachment 267986


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## cracker1397

Two of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> From the @*greasemonger* fall and winter collection.....unbanded, closed foot, tasty MOFO....cedar, cinnamon, sugar cane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Im drawing a blank. Rojas maybe? Looks like a shop bytch. Those are mighty tasty.

Tonight is a Whiskey Rebellion petite corona


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Umbagog


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> then again....everything is better with sweet tea, isn't it right @Wheels Up and @Ren Huggins? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I'm pretty sure it's against the law to drink unsweet tea at a barbeque shack in Alabama. Folks around here might not even call the Sheriff before they execute judgement.


----------



## Wheels Up

Ren Huggins said:


> Ain't nothin' more southern!
> View attachment 267986


That has to be from the northern part of The South. If it was down here in Dixie, they'd lose the spigot and just give you a straw.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Wheels Up said:


> That has to be from the northern part of The South. If it was down here in Dixie, they'd lose the spigot and just give you a straw.


...Or scoop it out with a soup ladle like a punch bowl.


----------



## haegejc

I'm not a huge lancero fan but this LFD Ligero is dam good!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente Friday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rojas Statement ~

ROJAS STATEMENT HABANO EXCLUSIVE: _Noel Rojas is like one of the behind-the-scenes "Master Yoda" types in the boutique cigar industry! He's worked with some of the hottest boutiques in the world--Ezra Zion, Stolen Throne, Nomad, Ohana...just to name a few! He's helped crank out some of the most flavorful and sought after unicorn cigars of the last few years! Expect notes of caramel, dark chocolate, oak wood, coffee beans, black pepper, licorice, heavy cream, toasted almonds, cinnamon, brown sugar, tanned leather, dolce de leche, espresso, and nutmeg._


----------



## 09FXSTB

I haven’t had a chance to enjoy a cigar all week. So to break the weekend in, I chose this UF4


----------



## Mich_smoker

Hangin' with the Don for Fuente Friday


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gran Habano no. 5 maduro before sundown.
Looks like my last day outside with a cigar for a while with winter coming back from vacation.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Gran Habano no. 5 maduro before sundown.
> Looks like my last day outside with a cigar for a while with winter coming back from vacation.


oh you wuss......:grin2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

BOSSTANK said:


>


Someone else who shares my secret shame...SCRATCHER!!


----------



## BOSSTANK

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Someone else who shares my secret shame...SCRATCHER!!


Lol... I hate scratch offs too... I never ever win

Out of the $20 worth in the picture I only hit $2... hah


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

BOSSTANK said:


> Lol... I hate scratch offs too... I never ever win
> 
> Out of the $20 worth in the picture I only hit $2... hah


Only the state wins but, sometimes you get a little back...


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE Undercrown Maduro.


----------



## CgarDann

Great smooth complex cigar


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fudo Myoo and a Cigar City ale


----------



## BOSSTANK

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Only the state wins but, sometimes you get a little back...


Very nice! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Snitches


----------



## Olecharlie

Just finished a full bowl of Plumb Pudding. Grabbed this BAKA to finish watching a video of the Bear!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty

View attachment 268072


----------



## SilkyJ

greasemonger said:


> Fudo Myoo and a Cigar City ale


 how's that beer? That's one of the few I haven't had from them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided to invite Mr Sam out for coffee this morning,


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> how's that beer? That's one of the few I haven't had from them.


Its ok. Not as coffee forward as I had hoped, and pricey for a 4 pack.


----------



## greasemonger

Budget stick before work


----------



## Gumby-cr

My four month cigar buying freeze was broken this morning. I figured this cigar is kind of appropriate since I sinned :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> My four month cigar buying freeze was broken this morning. I figured this cigar is kind of appropriate since I sinned :grin2:


what cigar is that one? sometimes the label doesn't have a name and us noobs are left in the dark :smile2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> what cigar is that one? sometimes the label doesn't have a name and us noobs are left in the dark :smile2:


Sin Compromiso by Dunbarton Tobacco and Trust. I have smoked the 7x44 and the 5.6x46 versions. I find both are fantastic smokes but they may be an aquired taste. Definately one of a kind smoke. Very heavy, deep flavors. The retrohale brings out the most in them I think.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Grimalkin Halloween 2019 :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Delish!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Perdomo Lot 23 with a coffee.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Olecharlie

Trying this Cameroon, not bad but still prefer the Maduros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya De Nicaragua.


----------



## OldGringo

Everytime I pull one of these from a humidor I get a strange craving for pork tamales.


----------



## Kidvegas

Flor Del Valle









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project7 and Kona on a drizzly day....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

EZ Brass Knuckles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Baby nap time smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Easy afternoon with Netflix and a Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10th Anniversary.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Roma craft Intemperance from my noob sample trade... Thanks to @JohnUSA


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Prieto with 2 years of age.


----------



## 09FXSTB

zcziggy said:


> Roma craft Intemperance from my noob sample trade... Thanks to @JohnUSA


How did you get a noob to trade with you!? They seem to be hiding!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine Breuil this afternoon.


----------



## Calidecks

The owner of my local brick and Mortar cigar lounge gave me this 2 pack for Xmas. Arturo Fuente OpusX.









Mike.
_______________


----------



## zcziggy

09FXSTB said:


> How did you get a noob to trade with you!? They seem to be hiding!


i was the noob...that was back in May last year, couple of us noobs lost the fear and signed up and man.....i got bombed!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5

Two fer with some delirium tremens


----------



## jmt8706

greasemonger said:


> Budget stick before work


Did you get any fruity flavor from that one? I had a BP version a few months back, and didn't like the fruityness it had.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Checking out the cigar side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Been a while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

This old Diesel Shorty sure is fun. Started out with quite a bit of spice, but by the second 3rd, it's mild and just a hint sweet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Feels weird having two days off. Glad it worked out though like this. The weather this weekend is horrible.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Dub Nub and a mug of Valhalla.
To the garage on this 29deg morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> San Cristobal and Peruvian coffee,
> View attachment 268164


wait....are you trying to fool us noobs? methinks that's an el centurion :grin2:


----------



## MattT

Couple of sticks from my much needed time away and my thoughts on them. 
MF El Hijo - Most Overrated 
EP Carillo Encore Majestic - Best Tasting
Opus X Double Corona - Best Experience
Ezra Chocolate Brownie - Most Disappointing 
Davidoff Escurio - Biggest Surprise






































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

@zcziggy just wait until you're our age, son. 
You'll be walking out to the mailbox without pants, too.


----------



## OldGringo

Haven’t really been a big fan of anything candela but this puppy is smoking good on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Picking a hat color today....

Diesel UHC and Columbian.....crappytalk doesnt like the picture....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Haven't had one of these in forever.. but it was on top so it got torched.

Forgot how good these were. Clean burn, tons of pepper on the retro, the best part was the second/third. Kept getting cashew and a touch of cherry , then back the usual dark chocolate and pepper.

First stick I've nubbed in a long time.









Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> @zcziggy just wait until you're our age, son.
> You'll be walking out to the mailbox without pants, too.


i'm probably past your age...and still not walking out to the mailbox without pants :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> @zcziggy just wait until you're our age, son.
> You'll be walking out to the mailbox without pants, too.


Made it halfway to my car , thinking I had shorts on.. nope just my drawers... At least I noticed before I went to 7-11, so I'll take that as a win..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> wait....are you trying to fool us noobs? methinks that's an el centurion :grin2:


That's what happens when you post before coffee! :surprise:


----------



## TX Cigar

Nat Sherman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trouble Maker, courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Costa Rican coffee from @Scap







Three puffs in and I'm thinking this is gonna be a good one!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Trouble Maker, courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Costa Rican coffee from @Scap
> View attachment 268186
> 
> Three puffs in and I'm thinking this is gonna be a good one!


How was the coffee?


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> How was the coffee?


I like it, this is about the closest to the Puerto Rican that I've had. The chocolate and cherry notes are distinctive and well balanced. Makes for a great afternoon cup with a smoke.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Colorado Oscuro this afternoon


----------



## TX Cigar

Aging room.


----------



## Wheels Up

This Black Works Studio Sindustry has a year of rest on it. It's smooth with leather and cocoa undertones. Giving me a wonderful burn while I clean my shop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Roma Intemperance BA, (short perfecto)


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and vodka.... Really nice evening down here


----------



## greasemonger

jmt8706 said:


> Did you get any fruity flavor from that one? I had a BP version a few months back, and didn't like the fruityness it had.


No but this one was 2 years old. Came out of my first uninformed CI purchase. Unfortunately I have more to get through, but it was fine for mindless activities.


----------



## TX Cigar

Local B and M going out of business sale. Got alot for a little. Big discounts. This was only $2.35. Pretty good.


----------



## Barry12321

La Colmena... wonky burnline but loved the flavor


----------



## Gumby-cr

OldGringo said:


> Haven't really been a big fan of anything candela but this puppy is smoking good on a Sunday morning.


Illusione and Roma Craft make a great candella cigar imo.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of Illusione :grin2:. Getting ready to fire up this monster Haut 10 thanks to a member who is no longer on the boards.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

After taking a little nap it's time for another cigar. Fuente Anejo time :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Kizuna! One of the best Davidoff cigars I have had. Gift from a close friend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

a 6 year-old LP Feral Flying Pig


----------



## BobP

Couple from the weekend.


----------



## OldGringo

Gumby-cr said:


> Illusione and Roma Craft make a great candella cigar imo.


I'll check my B&M next visit. Probably 10 years back I participated in a box group buy with some friends. Can't remember the brand but can remember the flavor profile being similar to a bay leaf to my palate. Great for cooking gumbo but not for smoking. 
YMMV


----------



## OldGringo

UBC03 said:


> Made it halfway to my car , thinking I had shorts on.. nope just my drawers... At least I noticed before I went to 7-11, so I'll take that as a win..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


So I'm 71 and retired. Everytime the manager at my B&M asks me to open the shop and cover for them I always ask if I have to wear pants? Their answer is always yes. I'm old and retired for crying out loud, pants should be optional!


----------



## Mike2147

At the local shop today. Damn good.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

For my brother who just passed. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss brother.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.


Stay strong brother, sorry for your loss.
We're here if you need a shoulder.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences brother,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences brother.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Kidvegas

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Condolences my Friend!

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## TX Cigar

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TX Cigar

And now for this one.


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## zcziggy

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry to hear that, man


----------



## 09FXSTB

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed


I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rondo

@mpomario
My sincere condolences, Brother.
May all the memories of those he touched be blessings.


----------



## Olecharlie

@mpomario, so very sorry to hear, thoughts and prayers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang it's cold outside!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that my condolences go out to you and your family


----------



## BobP

Hope everyone has a good day, stay warm.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Archun

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.


Sorry for your loss Bro


----------



## Olecharlie

Another cold morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty









Always 20% off everything. 
Just use try20


----------



## OldGringo

Thoughts?


----------



## Mich_smoker

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences for your brothers passing.


----------



## Mike2147

Chilly afternoon stick.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good.


----------



## MattT

Mike2147 said:


> Chilly afternoon stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Great smoke ya got there.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

PDR small batch reserve, good cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

OldGringo said:


> Thoughts?


Uh... It's got a giant wrapper?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

MattT said:


> Great smoke ya got there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


It was my first one and it was really tasty.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mmmm, this Casa Fernandez is good. Thanks whoever sent it my way. 
@TX Cigar Eiroa makes some good smokes. My favorite is the CBT maduro. Fivers used to pop up on Cbid, now only boxes or singles.


----------



## haegejc

Montenegro Cigars White Series Crucero from last months Privada Club.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The last of a fiver from 2015,


----------



## greasemonger

Crazy busy lately. Heres a few I didn't around to posting and an EZ Cookie Dough


----------



## WABOOM

4 years of age on this. It's not as spicy now. Subtle complexity has come out that wasn't detectable before. They used quality tobacco in this blend. In fact I respect La Aurora quite a bit. It's always been a good experience when I smoke one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Easy to forget this is a pretty good smoke after a long nap...

La Palina Black and Boyers...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Maduro


----------



## Mike2147

This afternoons stick.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I finally get to smoke. Cfed white chocolate mocha.








random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## huffer33

mpomario said:


> For my brother who just passed.
> View attachment 268244
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear of your loss.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Mike2147

Oh yeah...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Pecan Pie earlier and a new Big Payback at Havana Phils in Greensboro, NC


----------



## GOT14U

Man these Governors are not for the faint of heart! Time has only done these justice!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Pecan Pie earlier and a new Big Payback at Havana Phils in Greensboro, NC


You had me at pecan pie!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TX Cigar

La Aurora Maduro at Lit Cigar Lounge in Snoqualmie, Washington .


----------



## Hickorynut

Its chilly in Southtown...thanks Sam, this is just right....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U

The GOAT !









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MyFatherFan

Manhattan and a MF LB









-


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat 7th this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning, made my coffee a little too weak...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## huffer33

With a wee dram of Four Roses Single Barrel. Cornelius and Anthony Vengaza the judge (ie robusto). The Cutting didn't go so well... Might need to sharpen my deep V.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro

probably my fave candela


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo Maduro with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## Olecharlie

Work of Art Maduro and 32 Drams (2oz) of Monkey Shoulder!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


One of the very few Connies I enjoy.


----------



## CgarDann

Ezra eminence










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

This is pretty good, I can't believe I've never had one before now. Thanks @Hickorynut


----------



## TX Cigar

This one now.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano on a rainy night in so. florida


----------



## greasemonger

Blue


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Steampunk








Not bad. 
Thanks whoever gifted this upon me. :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Good morning, made my coffee a little too weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man those are good morning sticks!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Sammich


----------



## tacket

Last of my Yellowcakes. Quite delicious with a little rest on 'em.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Liga #9 Toro....yesterday at my local lounge.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Sammich
> 
> View attachment 268454


Dang I'm envious!


----------



## Olecharlie

Made my coffee on the strong side Black for this Dub Nub morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Madderduro said:


> probably my fave candela
> View attachment 268420


Been wanting to try that one. EMH Fomorian?


----------



## jmt8706

Cold and damp. Perfect for a CFED Hot Cocoa yesterday.


----------



## Mike2147

Check out that cell...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

Anejo 50


----------



## zcziggy

Keco said:


> Anejo 50


isn't it hard to smoke upside down? :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Crux.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Mb3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Drez_

*Natural Rothschild*

First cigar in five years, so wanted something dependable and a little smooth. Not my usual wheel house from before, but a good start to the dive back in. Fuente Natural Rothschild


----------



## MattT

Diamond Crown JC pre hot tub. Wow! This one took me by surprise. What a great stick. If you're a fan of bold flavor and a medium to full body smoke, I highly recommend this.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mi Querida










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A SD Lustrum. Trying this one out since I like me some Medio Tiempo. The foot band tore off most of the wrapper under it. After I got to the wrapped part it was pretty good. Will need to try another. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

This weeks smokes. 2016 anejo for Friday.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aganorsa Signature


----------



## Barry12321

La Barba Purple


----------



## greasemonger

Mini Liga before work


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Saturday morning Puff Kin!

A mug of black Valhalla Java and a Cain Maduro Straight Ligero courtesy of @Hickorynut. I let this one rest Hick as you requested, these Nicaraguan leaves from the tip top of the plant are smoking very well! I haven't had a Nic Hit in a year or so but this one is kicking my butt, not sure straight Ligero is for me lol...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

starting this day off right


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> starting this day off right
> View attachment 268566


Great cigar!


----------



## haegejc

My morning started off with a Nub! Always reliable!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fired up a Ligero By Morning from CFED. Pretty much ROTT but I couldn't wait any longer. Shows a lot of promise for sure. Spicy,sweet, and the aroma smells like peanut butter. Strength kicks in towards the last third. Me likes :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## TX Cigar

Liking this.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Back Forty
> 
> View attachment 268584


went to their website and cigars look interesting...which one you recommend the most to try?
looks like the panacea 560 can sampler cover most of their line


----------



## Mike2147

At the local shop...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Another shop day, starting off with a Montecristo Monte. Medium bodied with just a hint of spice after a short 6-month rest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> isn't it hard to smoke upside down? :grin2:


It gets easier after passing around a Mason jar of peach 'shine. Just lean back and you don't even have to use your hands anymore!

It does get a little tricky to ash without blinding yourself, but I figure it offsets the same effect of questionably-sourced 'shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> went to their website and cigars look interesting...which one you recommend the most to try?
> looks like the panacea 560 can sampler cover most of their line


Since I enjoy robust smokes, the Track 7 and Back Forty (medium filler) are a staple in my cooler. 
TRY20 always gets 20% off, then they send codes for 25% off.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Since I enjoy robust smokes, the Track 7 and Back Forty (medium filler) are a staple in my cooler.
> TRY20 always gets 20% off, then they send codes for 25% off.


thanks man :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje Limited...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

AJ Fernandez.


----------



## Madderduro

this one was pretty much on par with previous viaje holiday blends....good stuff


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse Mighty Mighty.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Hickorynut

@Olecharlie I got the upper side of this one 

Saka Nacatamale and Boyers Kona....pretty close to nirvana....thanks, it must be Shark week...lol









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Mini Liga before work


Is that like a quickie before work?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Is that like a quickie before work?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I wouldn't know, Im married


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> I wouldn't know, Im married


Ha ha......I can assure you "married" is not the only definer to no quickie! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Caldwell long live the king and some blonde from Ireland


----------



## Rondo

My last A size Olancho


----------



## Kidvegas

May have found a new cheapie to stock!










Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## TX Cigar

Triple Maduro.


----------



## Rondo

Oh Sweet Cameroon


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mpomario

An ancient DPG Blue Label from a spring pass last year. Can't tell if that is a 3 or a five.




















And a fantastic and rare for me Liga courtesy of @duece da Masta after a nice visit with my siblings I haven't seen in a long time. 
View attachment 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Kidvegas said:


> May have found a new cheapie to stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


too bad only famous has them.... :frown2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> @Olecharlie I got the upper side of this one
> 
> Saka Nacatamale and Boyers Kona....pretty close to nirvana....thanks, it must be Shark week...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Travoline

Thanks @Bigjohn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Always a pleasure smoking a padron, quality tobacco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Powstanie Broadleaf courtesy of @Wheels Up with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

Rojas UG Bearded Chef


----------



## Tulse

Been a while...


----------



## Madderduro

a viaje tampon as the woman calls em....can't argue it kinda does look like one


----------



## Wheels Up

Started out making wood chips to go along with my ashes. Ended up sitting in the swing with Brown Dog while I think about how stupid one has to be to let a planer eat its own power cord.

At least the cigar is okay.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Mr. Reynaldo









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Corojo #5. Becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Principle Cigars "Money to Burn" this was has been resting in my cooler for two years and it's very tasty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> Rojas UG Bearded Chef


When did you get that? They are coming back out I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A ALSS gold and then a FSG with some Balcones Texas Rye. For Kobe.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Not today bur last night while picking up dinner. 262 Paradigm short robusto.


----------



## huffer33

Breezy afternoon but I had to get it on.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Last week or so. A couple private label La Palina's in there.





































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> When did you get that? They are coming back out I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They released a handful of bundles october 2018, so I had to get a bundle. Ill jump on more when they come out


----------



## greasemonger

Sawed off shotgun from @GOT14U Great smoke brother thanks.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yep, still in my top 5.....
EZ All My Exes Original









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Breezy afternoon but I had to get it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Like Donkey Kong 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kristoff Sumatra with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> My morning started off with a Nub! Always reliable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luv my Nubs! Only 60 RG I enjoy...


----------



## the camaro show

Drew estate Norteno, wasn’t bad but not great tons of smoke like all drew estates but found the flavors weak and mild. I’d give it medium bodied at best.


----------



## the camaro show

Olecharlie said:


> haegejc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning started off with a Nub! Always reliable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Luv my Nubs! Only 60 RG I enjoy...
Click to expand...

Can't go wrong with a nub, loved every one I've had. Heard great things about the nub Dub which I need to try too.


----------



## Olecharlie

the camaro show said:


> Can't go wrong with a nub, loved every one I've had. Heard great things about the nub Dub which I need to try too.


Dub Nub is a Nub Maduro x 2 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Olecharlie said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a nub, loved every one I've had. Heard great things about the nub Dub which I need to try too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dub Nub is a Nub Maduro x 2 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sounds good lol


----------



## lex61

Buenaventura may be the most consistent construction, burning, and drawing cigar I've smoked. Plus they taste good and they're cheap.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JDN Cinco Decadas :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

This one was good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> This one was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I think I have a few 2018's left, love em.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Back to the grind tomorrow









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Connie version. Not my cup of tea. Will try the Maduro next.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Doughnut with sprinkles


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a dark roast blend,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!! Hope you have a great day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Saturday, EZ Red Army Men


----------



## OldGringo

Carreras Chupacabra Hellcat paired up with Trader Joe’s Sumatra home grind.


----------



## Mike2147

Drive home.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

La nox









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Hickorynut

Too lazy to hunt a maduro....
After an all nighter and full work day today.

This Padilla Cava will do...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

it's dark enough....


----------



## Mike2147

Hickorynut said:


> Too lazy to hunt a maduro....
> After an all nighter and full work day today.
> 
> This Padilla Cava will do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I have to hunt to find non Maduros.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Undercrown Maduro.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro....Turning into one of my favorites


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones. One of my favorite smokes!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Thanks Dino, this is a great treat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

"All My EX's from my bud @Hickorynut! Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

2019 bws s&r


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> This one was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


My favorite BLTC!


----------



## mpomario

Really good RC blockhead. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning, starting my day off with a Oliva Melanio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel HotD and dark roast coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

This Cameroon with Mystic Brew!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

haegejc said:


> Good morning, starting my day off with a Oliva Melanio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My current favorite!


----------



## TX Cigar

Jfr.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

The last of my '18 Bishops Blend


----------



## haegejc

Killer Bee after a ruff day at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

SilkyJ said:


> The last of my '18 Bishops Blend
> View attachment 268836


those are so good.....


----------



## Mike2147

Headed to the house...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Paulina Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 268846


no pics of brown dog in the background?


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Liga Undercrown Conn Shade Gran Toro
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja...good, but can't taste the orange I'm supposed to


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja...good, but can't taste the orange I'm supposed to


Have you tried running the wrapper under a stream of OJ? :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Brickhouse Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

My first La Aurora 100 Anos Maduro, a chocolate bomb that followed this Olive and Sinclair Bourbon nib brittle!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Have you tried running the wrapper under a stream of OJ? :grin2:


i did...but it was from concentrate instead of pure oj from florida...so it did not work :smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Illusione Singularé.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last Friday smoke.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> no pics of brown dog in the background?


He's camera shy


----------



## greasemonger

Diesel UHC courtesy of @SilkyJ with some age to it. Needed this tonight. Already at 35hrs on the week, and wrecked my back yesterday running from the dig when the subcontractors hit a gas line 10' off the 811 mark.


----------



## Rondo

If it's Tat Tuesday, there's Pork Tenderloin on the menu.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja...good, but can't taste the orange I'm supposed to


Thank you! I was thinking my taste wasn't fine enough or somethin'...


----------



## mpomario

A very enjoyable Oliva Serie O with some Balcones Texas Wheat and watching Bumblebee. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Silver


----------



## GunnyJ

I had a Joya de Nicaragua Silver...disappointing all the way around. It's advertised as medium body and strength...no way, this thing was very mild. Burn was a little wonky, but it was a tunneler so I had to deal with that. Overall, wouldn't recommend and wouldn't try again.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Thank you! I was thinking my taste wasn't fine enough or somethin'...


we are still not worthy :frown2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and a dark roast blend,


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> If it's Tat Tuesday, there's Pork Tenderloin on the menu.
> 
> View attachment 268878


Hell yes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Madderduro

I've had 3 sizes of the viva la vida now and all 3 start off the same and all finish with completely different flavor profiles more so than almost any other stick...interesting


----------



## TX Cigar

Rocky patel and coffee.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session....guuuud!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Archetype Axis Mundi - really good again. These are worth the ticket but I wish I could find a deal on them sometime.


----------



## Keco

*Nica Libre*

Nica Libre


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

JtAv8tor said:


> TripleCapped.com


How was that one? The one I had last year was a cookie dough flavor bomb.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night and tonight. Loving all things Aganorsa/Warped lately.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

AJ New World Connecticut... Sweet and mellow


----------



## haegejc

Little Room 101 action.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Stolen Throne and Monkey Shoulder. These are a lot better with a few months rest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Unexpected break today. Glad I brought a stick with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> TripleCapped.com


Wicked cup bro!


----------



## Barry12321

Curivari Gloria de Leon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and a dark roast coffee blend ,


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Madderduro

af xtra anjeo viejo...man was that one good smoke


----------



## JtAv8tor

jmt8706 said:


> How was that one? The one I had last year was a cookie dough flavor bomb.


This is one of my favorites from their regular production, always keep some on hand.


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch COTMC from a year ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Black Label earlier and a yuuge aquitaine


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Just sucking on the Naughty Bits today...


----------



## Drez_

Last group I purchased in Jan '15. Sure it was cheap then. Not sold any longer apparently. Pretty standard..Straight tobacco without a whole lot of backing flavors. A hint of some pepper. Not bad but not great. Will finish the night with something better. Celo got nice and brown.


----------



## Mike2147

Today's ride home... About to happen.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## zcziggy

A very well rested Man O War Puro Auténtico from a little trade with @CloakedInSmoke....thanks polski brat!!!!


----------



## CgarDann

UF-13









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

These are really good. And from earlier.


----------



## greasemonger

E Hoill lance


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia with a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a dark roast coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday at the lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JDN Antanos








Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tatuaje Miami with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## haegejc

FQ Proper and a few fingers of Whistlepig Rye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cao.


----------



## GOT14U

BLTC 48 fathoms...so good! and a little philly skirt steak pressed like a Cuban!

























Was smoking some steel earlier today for a friends car!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MattT

GOT14U said:


> BLTC 48 fathoms...so good! and a little philly skirt steak pressed like a Cuban!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Looks good man!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Caldwell Funfetti pre hot tub.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Don Carlos and Woodford's Reserve!
Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Oliva O. 
Meh. Not bad for a thrifty yard gar and they have no place in my rotation.


----------



## greasemonger

UG Rojas house blend maduro


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 269062
> 
> 
> My first Oliva O.
> 
> Meh. Not bad for a thrifty yard gar and they have no place in my rotation.


Hot damn I love those gloves...where do they sell those things? I can't find a pair here in Phoenix! Lol...that's right it's 55 at 7:30 tonight

And yeah those suck! It's okay to say I won't judge! 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> UG Rojas house blend maduro


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

55? Cold?
If your son couldn’t kick my ass, I’d say those were fighting words.


----------



## mpomario

Mike2147 said:


> Today's ride home... About to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Need to try that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This evening. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Hot damn I love those gloves...where do they sell those things? I can't find a pair here in Phoenix! Lol...that's right it's 55 at 7:30 tonight
> 
> And yeah those suck! It's okay to say I won't judge!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Wouldn't trade my Rondo Gloves for a box of Opus!


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Wouldn't trade my Rondo Gloves for a box of Opus!


We need a Rondo glove thread with pics, everyone post! :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> We need a Rondo glove thread with pics, everyone post! :grin2:


Good idea, I will start a contest, look for the latest contest!


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ezra Zion Pew Pew :grin2: Super duper rare tobacco's and clove :surprise: Not knocking on EZ but they lost me as a customer with their recent price increases.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Ezra Zion Pew Pew :grin2: Super duper rare tobacco's and clove :surprise: Not knocking on EZ but they lost me as a customer with their recent price increases.


Feeling is mutual

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Rondo

For that money I can get a Davidoff or Padrón.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yeah too bad, I used to look forward to their releases! Haven’t purchased in several month’s, guess they still have plenty of people willing to pay the price! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Dub and Bongo Mystic Brew Java
Organic trade brewed here in Nashville, great coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Yeah too bad, I used to look forward to their releases! Haven't purchased in several month's, guess they still have plenty of people willing to pay the price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same here, kinda sad.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Pepperhead with a cup of Kenya Peaberry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Trying a Macanudo coffee flavor.


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this one.


----------



## Madderduro

af xtra viejo anejo....man I tell ya there's a small handful of sticks I'll say are must tries....this is one of em so so good....available twice a year from what I've read
View attachment 269090


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Kidvegas

...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Found this in the back of the humidor. Not exactly sure what it is. Based on the smoke production and taste I’m thinking it’s a T52 “second?” Famous used to sell bundles of “Liga Seconds” and I scooped a few up back then.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Rl Rey.


----------



## Drez_

Leccia Luchadore. Five years in storage has mellowed the spice to a nice consistant background flavor. Plenty of wood and leather up front. The aroma is really great. Ash is a little flaky and the draw is super loose.


----------



## BobP

Haven't really smoked much of anything for a while, been sick for about three weeks. The few times I have, everything tasted like crap. Finally feeling better, gave the smoke machine a try today.


----------



## Hickorynut

What's that sayin'?
I wouldn't do anything for a klondike bar... but I'd do some pretty shady stuff for a good Cigar and cup o' Joe!

DPGBlue and Tullys Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

MF with some Writers Tears


----------



## Olecharlie

Diamond Crown Maximus, well rested and Glenfiddich 15yr for a nice paring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F Nub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Love me some Le Bijou!!!


----------



## TX Cigar

These are pretty good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## greasemonger

House blend from a shop in Savannah. Decent


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking this thanks to @OneStrangeOne :grin2: Pretty weird that LFD cut the foot at an angle.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wishing you-all a "Great" Sunday!
Cameroon and Bongo Mystic Brew










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a dark roast blend,


----------



## haegejc

@Olecharlie. Ditto on Nub selection! Have a great day!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A yard gar I enjoy...
La Herencia Cubana.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## tarheel7734

Punch diablo that was gifted to me.


----------



## Rondo

Youz guyz are smoking some damn good sticks today. I love seeing that and love youz too.

Illusione Holy Lance,








or should I say Holy Heath Bar.


----------



## Madderduro

its a roma craft kinda day


----------



## haegejc

Saka Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Coroja #5


----------



## greasemonger

Reliable


----------



## Ren Huggins

Afternoon gents!
CH Juárez while i kill some time before the game.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pre game


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje TNT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Before kickoff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## mpomario

Statement Habano Cfed Exclusive. 







Then a pregame TAA Tatuaje courtesy of @WNYTony. Go Chiefs? Band seemed appropriate. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## ForMud

La Aurora Hors d'Age&#8230;&#8230;. One good cigar, taste of tea and light citrus.









Always good...Even better with a couple years on it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OR Tennessee Waltz,


----------



## Hickorynut

My Statement is as follows....

This is my Chief concern for at least the next 49 minutes..

Thanks @greasemonger ! These are always guuuud!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje The Hulk :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Firecracker and boozy coffee


----------



## Rondo

Chief with a V for victory cut.








An appropriate post game cigar, wouldn't you say?


----------



## WNYTony

Great smoke, courtesy of @genomez


----------



## Gumby-cr

A very old Oliva Ovation :grin2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Gumby-cr said:


> A very old Oliva Ovation :grin2:


Wow....haven't seen one of those in a hot minute. How did it smoke with all that age on it?


----------



## Barry12321

My Father the Judge


----------



## greasemonger

Bv Picadores


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Wow....haven't seen one of those in a hot minute. How did it smoke with all that age on it?


They are very mild at this point. I had to retrohale much more than I usually do to pick much up. What I did though was pleasant. Cedar,gingerbread,leather. I have a few red labels left too. Might fire one up next weekend.


----------



## genomez

WNYTony said:


> Great smoke, courtesy of @genomez


Glad you liked it!


----------



## the camaro show

Absolutely loved this, only the second roma Craft I’ve had and definitely put the brand on the radar. This came from my secret Santa too. Had a nice mocha leather going for it. Gonna have to get some more


----------



## Hickorynut

Pretty sure this is a #MaduroMonday??
CFED Project7 and Some high falutin mushroom immunity coffee.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Archun

Last Saturday, Chicken & Waffles


----------



## Rondo

Smooth with some scant mushroom flavor that I like in a Davidoff.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Pretty sure this is a #MaduroMonday??
> CFED Project7 and Some high falutin mushroom immunity coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


My wife has weird autoimmune issues and bad asthma. She started taking reishi and has been doing remarkably better... I know it's an uncontrolled experiment but she's going to keep on it.

With old Forester rye









Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JrzyHillbilly

El Gueguense Robusto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The Brick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

The Good Life from Privada Club. Dam good cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

My father Connie.... It's cold down here, maybe I should get a pair of Rondo's gloves


----------



## mpomario

Last night for the end of the game. 







Tonight after dinner. UG Rojas house blend barber pole torpedo. Very good so far. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> My father Connie.... It's cold down here, maybe I should get a pair of Rondo's gloves


Cut some finger holes in a pair of socks. :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

L C 18 cause why not


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 16 to start the night of browsing message boards and cigar shops online :grin2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Aurora EE Tonight


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Norteño earlier today.


----------



## msmith1986

Diesel unlimited maduro corona the other night during a VHerf with @JtAv8tor and a few others.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

CAO Session last night for a half-time VHerf with @Big John and a few others.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Unholy shorty Saturday night









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

HE Miami from earlier today


----------



## haegejc

CH Juarez to start the day off right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Padron 6000, still got that sneaky pepper at 5 years old. Smooth and classic.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> A Norteño earlier today.


it's about time you start posting, can't be that cold in peachland...:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## greasemonger

E H Everyday Hustle after a pleasant NC sunrise


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> it's about time you start posting, can't be that cold in peachland...:smile2:


I have the immune system of a kindergartner so I have to wait until I get some Ziggyland temps around here. I don't need to get sick again anytime soon.


----------



## Madderduro

today's sticks


----------



## Olecharlie

Rainy day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I have the immune system of a kindergartner so I have to wait until I get some Ziggyland temps around here. I don't need to get sick again anytime soon.


should i send you a pair of rondo's gloves and a snow suit?...along with some cigars of course :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> should i send you a pair of rondo's gloves and a snow suit?...along with some cigars of course :grin2:


Hahaha! I tried to make some Rondos out of some old shop gloves and I do understand why they are so popular.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Blue Bonnet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Rites Lancero with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Camacho Criollo


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Guinness because... Why not?


----------



## Insignia100

Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> should i send you a pair of rondo's gloves and a snow suit?...along with some cigars of course :grin2:





Ren Huggins said:


> Hahaha! I tried to make some Rondos out of some old shop gloves and I do understand why they are so popular.


----------



## TX Cigar

Haven't had this in a while.


----------



## zcziggy

TX Cigar said:


> Haven't had this in a while.


those are goooood......


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thanks to @zcziggy

TripleCapped.com


----------



## haegejc

El Triunfador










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Yesterday while playing 9


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF FdlA with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Thanksgiving Leftovers White Meat :grin2: That's a mouthful.


----------



## jmt8706

Yesterday's stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Olancho and EZ Care bunny......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Yesterday's stick.


man....you just got those :grin2:


----------



## Bigjohn

Third time is the charm.....I hope lol
Got a chance to hang out with @kacey yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Bigjohn said:


> Third time is the charm.....I hope lol
> Got a chance to hang out with @kacey yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell him we miss him and to get his butt back in here.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> man....you just got those :grin2:


Well ya know, patience and cigars don't mix too well sometimes around here. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mike2147

Rapidly becoming my go to CAO...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Bigjohn

huffer33 said:


> Tell him we miss him and to get his butt back in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Lol will do. I think he is still lurking, life just gets in the way. I can go a couple weeks without a single post but I'm still online reading just about every post every day before I go to bed. I do this on my phone and my phone overheats to a point of blowing up within about five minutes of using Tapatalk, not quite sure why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A quick Leccia....you betcha!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc

DE L40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

6 month rested Ave Maria Argentum, WOW what a pleasant surprise!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Rm 101 S.A.


----------



## Rondo

Cain Straight Ligero


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopped in to see how the other half lives.
Dino @UBC03 says i don't get out enough.:vs_laugh:
Carry on gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Long day. Relaxing at Lit cigar lounge in Snoqualmie, WA.


----------



## tacket

Perdomo ESV Vintage 1991 from 2009. Like blended, then whipped sweet wood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

"V" and Bongo Mystic Brew to start the day! Happy Thursday to all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CFed Project 7 to start my off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## 09FXSTB

I rarely get to smoke in the morning. But I have a new work schedule and I will have more opportunities to do this now. Today I chose an Intemperance BA paired with Beyond Black from Black Rifle Coffee.


----------



## Rondo

Honey & Hand Grenades








I've really been enjoying Aganorsa leaf recently.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just stopped in to see how the other half lives.
> Dino @UBC03 says i don't get out enough.:vs_laugh:
> Carry on gents!:vs_cool:


well....you don't :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ritmo and Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ritmo and Costa Rican,
> View attachment 269614


seen you smoking avos quite often...gotta give them a try


----------



## Olecharlie

CAO LA Traviata










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> seen you smoking avos quite often...gotta give them a try


I like the Kelner profile quite a bit, Imo the AVO's need a bit of rest to really shine. Can almost always find a deal on em too.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like the Kelner profile quite a bit, Imo the AVO's need a bit of rest to really shine. Can almost always find a deal on em too.


Yeah, I thought about getting a sample but aren't they a Davidoff knock off? I'm not crazy for Davidoff...


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Yeah, I thought about getting a sample but aren't they a Davidoff knock off? I'm not crazy for Davidoff...


Davidoff owns Avo now, I don't know all of the backstory. I think Kelner and Avo might have been partners at one time, maybe just friends? To me there's more differences than similarities.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Davidoff owns Avo now, I don't know all of the backstory. I think Kelner and Avo might have been partners at one time, maybe just friends? To me there's more differences than similarities.


Good to know, now I'll give them a try. I know we all have different palates, so with that being what's your top 3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Good to know, now I'll give them a try. I know we all have different palates, so with that being what's your top 3.


Heritage, Ritmo and Domaine there's quite a few of the limited releases that are very good as well.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano maduro and some honey Jack's


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark corojo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Some oddball I picked up in SC.....Gran Antida...it was awful and got chucked before it's kodak moment.......blah!.....


----------



## haegejc

DPG Original Blue. Still a favorite of mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Warped moon garden dark blossom

















TripleCapped.com


----------



## GOT14U

Trouble maker....it's my name sake!
Heading to Long Beach Saturday for Jiu-Jitsu Worlds.....my boy is going for the gold! If any of you have FloGrappling you can watch!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> El Borracho with a dark roast blend,
> 
> View attachment 269234


Nice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Trouble maker....it's my name sake!
> Heading to Long Beach Saturday for Jiu-Jitsu Worlds.....my boy is going for the gold! If any of you have FloGrappling you can watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Keep us updated. Tell him we're rootin for him.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

GOT14U said:


> Trouble maker....it's my name sake!
> Heading to Long Beach Saturday for Jiu-Jitsu Worlds.....my boy is going for the gold! If any of you have FloGrappling you can watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah, I had FloGrappling once.....a couple rounds of Penicillin and it cleared right up. Needless to say, I never go to Vegas without a box of raincoats anymore.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## ForMud

One from yesterday...&#8230;


----------



## Madderduro

af xtra viejo anejo....I'm stocking up on these it's been awhile since getting this hooked on a stick they're definitely a stand out imo


----------



## haegejc

Me time at my local B&M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Just picked up a box on sale at the local B&M. Came out to $1.67 a stick. Can't beat that for a yard gar.
 








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Ritmo. Great Cigar!


----------



## Drez_

Braving the dropping temperature. Pepper bomb here in the first half inch. Smoothing out a bit now.


----------



## Hickorynut

It has been a long 24 hours. The river behind me is at 23ft....floodstage is 12.

And, kids....no matter what you think, cars don't typically float very long and are really poor submarines too.

Blackbird and a cup of Boyers Kona....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Fallen Angel and black tea.. Great night down here


----------



## Bigjohn

C Fed exclussive Chick Magnet curtesy of @kacey with a nice pour of whiskey 
Happy Friday gang!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

JDN Numero Uno from October's SBCOTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday Pilgrims!

Roma Craft- Witch Craft and well mannered Monkey Shoulder!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Emelio Cavatina courtesy of @GOT14U this thing is very nice! Thanks brother


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Navistar

AF Signature that has been in my box for 4 years now. Dam it was good. I knew it would be.


----------



## Olecharlie

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Yeah, I had FloGrappling once.....a couple rounds of Penicillin and it cleared right up. Needless to say, I never go to Vegas without a box of raincoats anymore.


Grabbed the Trouble Maker and put back for the Witch Craft!


----------



## mpomario

Foundation double down.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had the new band 5 Vegas Triple-A 5.5x55 box-press for a VHerf tonight with @JtAv8tor @greasemonger and @Shaver702. We got a chance to catch up some more on all kinds of stuff, and the TripleCapped podcast. Camera focus issues with the laptop on my lap, but good times brothers.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Emelio Cavatina courtesy of @GOT14U this thing is very nice! Thanks brother


Good to see your enjoying them bud.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> It has been a long 24 hours. The river behind me is at 23ft....floodstage is 12.
> 
> And, kids....no matter what you think, cars don't typically float very long and are really poor submarines too.
> 
> Blackbird and a cup of Boyers Kona....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


 You need a hovervan :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> You need a hovervan :grin2:


The people we rescued could have used that for sure!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Millennium in honor of a fallen brother







RIP Mark


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> You need a hovervan :grin2:


I remember that episode! :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Tat morning to y'all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday and today.


----------



## Rondo

Yellow Cake at work.


----------



## BobP

Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## Wheels Up

Working on my 4Runner (again) with the supervision of a Montecristo White Series. Mild, simple, undemanding, and cheap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

It is a beautiful cool day today. Sin Compromiso and a Prairie Stout are perfect for today.


----------



## Olecharlie

Since I got this new I-Pad my images always post sideways. Works fine on phone/ Tapatalk. Looks fine on I pad photos, must be something to do with taking on phone and posting from I Pad. I need to take a pic with I-Pad and see if it post correctly.


----------



## mpomario

A couple great smokes. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

This has turned into a two-stick maintenance opportunity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Still have a Cigar on a Saturday with the boys at our HERF, today was a Last Tzar that i always enjoy


----------



## TX Cigar

At event sponsored by Epic. First time for me with this one. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hail to the Chief!
These get better every time I light one....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Millennium in honor of a fallen brother
> 
> View attachment 269814
> 
> 
> RIP Mark


Condolences Brother.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Since I got this new I-Pad my images always post sideways. Works fine on phone/ Tapatalk. Looks fine on I pad photos, must be something to do with taking on phone and posting from I Pad. I need to take a pic with I-Pad and see if it post correctly.


I had to change the format to landscape for mine to post right side up.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat TAA 16 with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> I had to change the format to landscape for mine to post right side up.


Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Lost my forking favorite cigar lighter at the casino tonight.... damn it... bumming lights sux


----------



## Gumby-cr

Feels weird having a Saturday night off but I'm not going to complain :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another one :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!! Isabela Time Traveler from last night with a very generous pour of Whistlepig Rye.










And a Davidoff Colorado Claro from Privada Club this morning before chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Uncut with Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Cracker Crumbs on the hospital roof.


----------



## haegejc

Las Calaveras 2019









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Sobremesa Brulee&#8230;..First Saka that didn't agree with me. Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## Madderduro

2 from today....dbl sticks always seem to be hit or miss...that one is a hit really liked that smoke


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Sessions.....Churchill, box press, cayenne, sweet, good baccy..

Getting ready for rainzilla round 2....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ

Punk Rock

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Big bastardo....









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Southern Draw.


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 Viaje Birthday Blend, 'criollo 98 wrapper...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crowned Heads Sanctuary with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## zcziggy

Perdomo lot 23 for a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Drez_

Working on it now. Its 5 years old.. A little less spicy than I remember them being when fresh. Nice strong tobacco flavor and some leather. Still say its a personal favorite. Nice rustic cigar.. And still a mad smoke bomb. Smoke coming from both ends after each pull.


----------



## mpomario

ERDM nc from NTCS Christmas swap. Then a lancero Statement.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I'm with you on the Rojas statement. First time and it is goood.


----------



## ebnash

Opus Fuente Fuente while at the locaL lounge. Never disappoints. 

Don’t mind the smashed and infected thumb.


----------



## haegejc

AJ Viva La Vida.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Caldwell Room 101 10th Anniversary :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

A couple of the NCs from last night's VHerf. It ended up being a record/marathon with 6-8 people at a time totalling around 20 people over 6 hours or more. Google Hangouts has been fully tested at this point, lol.














TripleCapped.com


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some ICC Jet Fuel,


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> so....stop smoking those fancy ez and start hitting the ligas :smile2:


There @zcziggy


----------



## Flawlessly

Really smoky after two and half years rest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Been awhile









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## tacket

Last nights treat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

La Galera Habano Chaveta... Lots of smoke and pepper for a Dominican.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainzilla the Sequel has commenced.....

Illusione Rothchildes and Columbian









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carrillo Core Plus Maduro


----------



## haegejc

DE Undercrown Dogma this Monday evening!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's Friday on Monday!

Anejo and a double Scotch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## jmt8706

WABOOM said:


> .


Did it smell like teen spirit? :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

I hardly ever see these around. Good, cheap, strong. A+








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega sere D and some ICC Jet fuel,


----------



## Gumby-cr

One of each...Well maybe 2 > Of each :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat Black Cazadores for #2 :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

My usual morning smoke with Bongo Mystic Brew on a rainy morning. Headed to my garage to fire up and enjoy my coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

'mornin









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## greasemonger

Mexican hot Chocolate for breakfast and a Tat Cab Maduro now


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloudhopper.....seemed fitting....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## zcziggy

AJ Fernández Empress of Cuba and some mate (think only @Archun will appreciate the drink)


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Mr Brownstone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje 10. Really like this one!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Diesel UHC Limited Edition Corona smoking now and Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary yesterday.














Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and honey Jack's... A J Fernández was not kidding naming this stick


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Wise Man this evening.


----------



## zcziggy

09FXSTB said:


> A Wise Man this evening.


how is that compared to the regular tabernacle?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Jet fuel coffee,


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> AJ Fernández Empress of Cuba and some mate (think only @Archun will appreciate the drink)


LOL!! YES. Do you like it?
Right now at the office:


----------



## greasemonger

Cheeeep


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Fernández Empress of Cuba and some mate (think only @Archun will appreciate the drink)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! YES. Do you like it?
> Right now at the office:
Click to expand...

Yes, I put some sugar on it to tone down the bitterness. Hard to find unless you drive down to Miami but worth the trip.


----------



## Archun

zcziggy said:


> Yes, I put some sugar on it to tone down the bitterness. Hard to find unless you drive down to Miami but worth the trip.


:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

No idea what day it is......Cain Connie is what I stumbled onto with a big cup of Kona.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TX Cigar

First time even ever seeing this, but good so far.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> how is that compared to the regular tabernacle?


Never had any Tabernacle, but El Eueguense was super tasty after some time.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Aj Fernandez Puro Authentico








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Never had any Tabernacle, but El Eueguense was super tasty after some time.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


i like the tabernacle...gotta give the wise man a try


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FIN, from the @JtAv8tor @Hickorynut bombing,


----------



## [email protected]

Padilla Edicion Especial 2006. Been sitting in the humidor probably since 2008....


----------



## [email protected]

And a CAO Brazilia


----------



## Drez_

DE Dirty Rat that is at least 6..Always see they go "flat" after a couple of years, but its pretty good. Not really wild, but a nice woody flavor -not cedar- and mild pepper all the way through.


----------



## haegejc

Triqui Traca for tonight's treat!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I enjoy Boo-teek blends alot, but I am really appreciating good, mainstream offerings that are consistently tasty....big coffee, chocolate bomb!

La Gran Llave Maduro cuz @Kidvegas hasnt....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Julius Caeser and Woodford's Reserve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Julius Caeser and Woodford's Reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the right style for that blend..me thinks...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drez_ said:


> DE Dirty Rat that is at least 6..Always see they go "flat" after a couple of years, but its pretty good. Not really wild, but a nice woody flavor -not cedar- and mild pepper all the way through.


The #9 is the only one that I've had that I would consider as flat, I've got some rats that are almost that old and still have plenty of umpff. They have lost that 'sharpness' but Imo that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> That is the right style for that blend..me thinks...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Makes a fine paring.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> The #9 is the only one that I've had that I would consider as flat, I've got some rats that are almost that old and still have plenty of umpff. They have lost that 'sharpness' but Imo that's not a bad thing.


Dang I keep forgetting the UF-13 that's been resting in my cooler too long... maybe a year, hope it's not lost much, their my favorite Ligas.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I enjoy Boo-teek blends alot, but I am really appreciating good, mainstream offerings that are consistently tasty....big coffee, chocolate bomb!
> 
> La Gran Llave Maduro cuz @Kidvegas hasnt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Amen brother, starting to lean that direction as well!


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> I enjoy Boo-teek blends alot, but I am really appreciating good, mainstream offerings that are consistently tasty....big coffee, chocolate bomb!
> 
> La Gran Llave Maduro cuz @Kidvegas hasnt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Great cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

B K T X special


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano maduro, late smoke tonight


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Liga Undercrown Conn Shade Robusto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last couple days worth.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> B K T X special


,

Just wish the sammich was available that would break my EZ spending freeze.


----------



## Drez_

OneStrangeOne said:


> The #9 is the only one that I've had that I would consider as flat, I've got some rats that are almost that old and still have plenty of umpff. They have lost that 'sharpness' but Imo that's not a bad thing.


No, it certainly wasn't a bad thing. Back when these were actual "unicorns" I was never really into Drew Estate that much. The few rarities I smoked seemed like more hype than experience. I tended towards their more readily available, cheaper blends. Namely the Rustica.

However, I would not have been upset if I'd have a box of these sitting this long instead of just one. It was pretty smooth throughout the whole cigar. Not a lot in terms of complexity, but definitely better than I'd say they were fresher. I guess maybe I found them a little too sharp back then too, but the mellowing has been nice.


----------



## Barry12321

Feral Rat with coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and ICC Jet Fuel


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Yeah for a scar to actually be regularly available it's a huge plus in my book. Like Spyderco Sprint runs I don't like having to chase after stuff.

Forgot to get a pic of the daddy Mac yesterday.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## tarheel7734

Maduro Monday.


----------



## [email protected]

PDR Small Batch Reserve


----------



## Drez_

From 2014..got 2 left and seemingly they are gone now. Man this smelled so good coming out of the cello. AJ Fernandez Spectre, latakia bomb.


----------



## tarheel7734

Drez_ said:


> From 2014..got 2 left and seemingly they are gone now. Man this smelled so good coming out of the cello. AJ Fernandez Spectre, latakia bomb.


I was fond of latakia in my pipe tobacco, how is it in a cigar?


----------



## Drez_

Its not bad. It has mellowed quite a bit in 5.5 years but can still pick it up on the tail end of each puff. Really unique smell, and its getting stronger nearing the half way point. Always enjoyed it.


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG CC....craving...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> DPG CC....craving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Have you tried the DPG Vegas Cubanas? Very tasty.


----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> Have you tried the DPG Vegas Cubanas? Very tasty.


No, but they are on the radar!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Bigjohn

Diesel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## TX Cigar

AB Tempus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Black Label Last Rites, part of a great MAW from @Olecharlie. Thanks man!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this a Knuckle Dragger in the garage, too dang cold outside for my TN blood!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Probably my favorite brand, at least so far with all these new ones to try. Always been consistant. I have smoked more of these than anything and I always looked to try a LOT of thinga. Never a construction problem. Never a dud. Let me hope my luck keeps going. Full on tat-whore here.


----------



## TX Cigar

One from my Noel Rojas purchase. Not sure which one but dang good.


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> One from my Noel Rojas purchase. Not sure which one but dang good.


Noel Rojas has been a well kept secret, haven't had a bad smoke ever.


----------



## haegejc

From SBCOTM. La Aurora Preferidos Hors d'Age










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Last years Color Project, (Cray Cray) from Cigar Fed and Black Label....


----------



## ForMud

haegejc said:


> From SBCOTM. La Aurora Preferidos Hors d'Age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really liked mine.....Kinda a long smoke, but not borning.


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## 09FXSTB

zcziggy said:


> how is that compared to the regular tabernacle?


In my opinion. The tabernacle is much richer, more Liga Like. El Gueguense reminds me of a few Illusiones. It's a brighter flavor profile. I like both of them though for what they are.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

09FXSTB said:


> In my opinion. The tabernacle is much richer, more Liga Like. El Gueguense reminds me of a few Illusiones. It's a brighter flavor profile. I like both of them though for what they are.


Agreed, and the Tabernacle havana ct is a perfect mix of both.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Viaje zombie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Coming in 2 weeks behind.....
La Aurora 107 and Boyers on finally a sunny day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yard work.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry, forgot the picture but enjoyed a PDR A Crop, no rest time as they just showed up, but decent smoke for less than $1.25!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Noella Reserva with some Firestone Parabajava this cool afternoon


----------



## Mich_smoker

Looking at this, I think Fuente Friday might turn into a long weekend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Neanderthal with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

This AF1 has such a great cold draw I may not light it!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Evenin' y'all, thanks for the MF La Antiguedad @zcziggy! Good start to the weekend.


----------



## Olecharlie

This one has been resting 1 yr and 3 months by mistake,it's not bad but IMO 3 months of age on most Ligas is perfect. This has always been my favorite Liga but their produced to smoke not rest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

This long Diesel Uncut is giving me ideas while I play with my new set of Forstner bits in my shop tonight.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Laranja Escuro from a good BOTL


----------



## UBC03

I'm an idiot. With my Cubans and pipes I always retro my entire first hit. Had a brain fart and did the same with this Corto.. My eyes should be done watering by tomorrow morning... Maybe

On the bright side I won't have to trim my nose hairs until July.









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## mpomario

A fantastic a Noel Rojas GavItos from LWC earlier. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Plascencia Alma Fuerte Sixto. The hexagon shape feels gimmicky, but the flavor does not. One of the more unique flavors I have had in my limited experience.


----------



## Gumby-cr

About to light up whatever this is courtesy of @greasemonger :grin2:. Pigtail, covered foot, and maybe 56 ring gauge. Any ideas?


----------



## ForMud

A FQ Proper from yesterday......Man theses are getting better and better as time goes buy!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with ICC Jet Fuel


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub morning with a mug of Bongo Mystic brew java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

Gumby-cr said:


> About to light up whatever this is courtesy of @*greasemonger* :grin2:. Pigtail, covered foot, and maybe 56 ring gauge. Any ideas?


PDR UG NFG White Horseman


----------



## TX Cigar

Ashton and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last night's was so good.....I'll have anutherin'









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

These are really good.


----------



## huffer33

Platino ... The retro on this is making my eyes take notice.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas House Blend Big, Fat, Smokey and delicious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mi Querida with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon with a glass of red blend wine


----------



## TX Cigar

Noel Rojas Barber Pole.


----------



## MattT

Just a quickie in the cold this morning.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tempus Natural. Really good.


----------



## greasemonger

9 Tubo courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## BobP

Janus Tobak house brand, which was very good. But, I believe they are no longer in business, which sucks.


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> 9 Tubo courtesy of @mrolland5500


Is that recent from Mario?


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Is that recent from Mario?


Has any one talked to him or @LeatherNeck lately.

I know @mrolland5500 was sick from volunteering in PR and @LeatherNeck hit a rough patch.

Just worried about these guys as usual.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Has any one talked to him or @LeatherNeck lately.
> 
> I know @mrolland5500 was sick from volunteering in PR and @LeatherNeck hit a rough patch.
> 
> Just worried about these guys as usual.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Both are doing okay.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Both are doing okay.
> 
> TripleCapped.com




Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Blue Sunday with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron TAA Maduro :grin2: Wish this blend was in regular production.


----------



## haegejc

Maduro Nub with a cup of Kona. Great way to start my day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Started a little on the harsh side, an inch in started to smooth out...&#8230;.


----------



## GOT14U

Wow, decided on a morning smoke and grabbed this Daughter of the Wind (original release I believe dated 1/18) man I wish I would have bought 4 boxes...find them and get them if you don't have already.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> PDR UG NFG White Horseman


Good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> A FQ Proper from yesterday......Man theses are getting better and better as time goes buy!!!
> 
> View attachment 270484


Your not lying! Almost don't want to smoke them anymore cuz I'm scared to run out!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> A fantastic a Noel Rojas GavItos from LWC earlier.
> View attachment 270466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Belicoso X. Great cigar. I've never had a disappointing cigar from them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente.


----------



## Kidvegas

Hacienda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Cheap one and it shows. But any idea why there is a green spot on it? Just one of those things or something I should know about?


----------



## zcziggy

Some easy smoking El Centurion, smooth and not peppery.


----------



## Olecharlie

The 2019 is better with 6 months rest. Still think I like the 2018 better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Working on a couple of cigars while I build a giant Jenga set with bored holes in random pieces for Jell-O shot cups.

Ashton VSG and an unbanded mystery cigar. The VSG never disappoints and the mystery cigar is a spicy powerhouse.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Killer Bee during the Daytona 500 rain delay!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

UC Dogma


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Antano Dark Corojo.


----------



## Hickorynut

What's left of a La Herencia Cubana CORE..with Dunkin Bold...got a bunch of homework finished today!










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> Both are doing okay.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


His name was right above mine when I picked up my NFG tickets. So I'll see homey there. 
Yesterday 







Today















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> His name was right above mine when I picked up my NFG tickets. So I'll see homey there.
> Yesterday
> View attachment 270630
> 
> Today
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yep. like clockwork. Tell him I said wassup! Tale of 2 marios


----------



## greasemonger

Project 7


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> Is that recent from Mario?


2 years ago


----------



## 09FXSTB

TX Cigar said:


> Antano Dark Corojo.


I really enjoy that cigar. There really is no excuse for why I don't smoke them more often. I need to put that back in the regular rotation sooner rather than later


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cray Cray first then Ligero by Morning next :grin2:


----------



## Drez_

Ending the night with La Careme. First time with one of these. Nice little earthy smoke. Just a little pepper to keep it awake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Italia with some ICC coffee


----------



## BobP

Illusione.


----------



## Archun

EZ 6th Anniversary


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tried my first Le Caréme yesterday, since the weather was so nice. Overall, a great stick and I'll likely get more, but I had an odd experience with it. I cut it with a hole punch, toasted it, lit it, and took a nice puff. However, I got very little smoke in my mouth, and the draw was super tight. Something was obviously plugged up, so I rolled the stick in my fingers as firmly as I dared without cracking the wrapper. Still no dice. I tried to smoke it for a while, but it was just a lot of work. With an inch of ash, I was about ready to put it out and just give up. Instead, I decided to roll it one more time, this time really close to the hole I punched in the cap. I squeezed hard enough that I was afraid I'd ruin the cigar, but then I heard a faint "crack" and suddenly the smoke started rolling! I smoked the rest of the stick happily and enjoyed it with a dram of Oban 14. Sometimes, things work out!









PS--I know I need a Modus for exactly these situations, but man, it's been sitting in my Amazon cart for almost a year, and every time I think I'll go ahead and order it, something else always pops up. Insurance deductible, my kid's birthday party deposit, new brake pads, you name it. To quote _Wayne's World_, though, "It will be mine. Oh yes, it will be." (Someday.)


----------



## TX Cigar

AJ Fernandez.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Drove back out to the camp today to look for my friends truck keys he lost 2 days ago...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Found them... he gonna be happy as a pig in slop!! Haha

Look close next to his lighter he lost in this pic...










I found them in a creek crossing couple miles out...


----------



## BOSSTANK

Right were I remember he did this lol...


----------



## vroom_vroom

Pleasantly surprised by this guy. Much more mellow than expected but still lots of flavor. I predict a box in my future, however I do love the barrel aged sticks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Boondock with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> Found them... he gonna be happy as a pig in slop!! Haha
> 
> Look close next to his lighter he lost in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found them in a creek crossing couple miles out...


You have good eyes.....I would have never found those.


----------



## ForMud

Fought me very step of the way.....To good to give up.


----------



## jpoc127

Neanderthal LH. Amazing stick, and right up my alley (lots of smoke, lots of flavor, lots of strength). I need recommendations in the same vein, a fairly new smoker (1 year).


----------



## jpoc127

Drez_ said:


> Ending the night with La Careme. First time with one of these. Nice little earthy smoke. Just a little pepper to keep it awake.


Been enjoying these lately. Great construction. Not very complicated flavor-wise. Do you find the draw is tight til about half an inch in and then it opens up nicely?


----------



## Drez_

jpoc127 said:


> Been enjoying these lately. Great construction. Not very complicated flavor-wise. Do you find the draw is tight til about half an inch in and then it opens up nicely?


It was pretty tight to start with, actually farther past that. I'd say about half way in. I kept working it around with my fingers trying to loosen it up,


----------



## Hickorynut

Room101 SA.....tasty!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza.


----------



## Drez_

La Aurora Rothschild. Just got these in a few days ago. $35 for the box. Like 1.40 a cigar. Pretty nice even with no settle or rest period. Wanted to go ahead and try one. Nice and simple. Tobacco and light cedar. Some faint spice in the front. Just classic Dominican.

Think I will grab one more box while on sale. Good little cigar while you are tinkering or in the go. Not too expensive to get rid of early if you need too but enjoyable enough to finish if not.


----------



## haegejc

Rojas Statement!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

I have no idea where I got this. I actually have 3 of them. I don’t know who makes them. “AG Limited Production?”
But, it’s pretty good. It is pairing nice with this freedom fuel right now.


----------



## mpomario

Tunneled on me...







Much better performance.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

2019 Corona








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

BOSSTANK said:


> Drove back out to the camp today to look for my friends truck keys he lost 2 days ago...


Love the truck:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

For the ride home.


----------



## huffer33

Rosado sun-grown









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

jpoc127 said:


> Neanderthal LH. Amazing stick, and right up my alley (lots of smoke, lots of flavor, lots of strength). I need recommendations in the same vein, a fairly new smoker (1 year).


The LH is one of the strongest cigars out there right now. If you want strength look into Viaje Skull and Bones and Shotgun Shells when they come out (they don't last long). The new CAO Flathead V19 packs a punch too. Black Label Trading Green Hornet also. What I could think of off the top of my head :grin2:


----------



## OldGringo

A recent acquisition from BOTL Barry. The others will be marinating for awhile. Had to perform a quality control smoke.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## BOSSTANK

Archun said:


> Love the truck:vs_cool:


Thanks brother, she's a beast :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

These are really good.


----------



## Madderduro

u ever give yourself a paper cut under ur fingernail? not pleasant...sorry just did that and I can't think of anything else at the moment lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with Brioso.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Black Label is pretty tasty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jpoc127 said:


> Neanderthal LH. Amazing stick, and right up my alley (lots of smoke, lots of flavor, lots of strength). I need recommendations in the same vein, a fairly new smoker (1 year).


LA FLOR DOMINICANA DOUBLE LIGERO

BLTC MORPHINE

BLTC LATEST RELEASE DELIVERANCE

CAIN STRAIGHT LIGERO (most ligero sticks carry a pretty good punch)

A really high nicotine hit will cause stomach upset and a lightheaded feeling, none of these do that for me. I care more for body than strength, but maybe twice I had to down some root beer to off set the effect of high Vit N, but it was long ago... there are so many variables, everyone may have a different experience.


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Drez_

2014 Warped El Oso Mama. Maybe its the age but its rather bland and flat. Just light peppery tobacco and some dark woody flavor. No real transitions. Snug draw.. Expected/wanted more from it I guess.


----------



## zcziggy

A well rested 2017 Man O War Puro Auténtico Maduro under a great so. florida evening. Out of a little trade with @CloakedInSmoke.Thanks brat!!


----------



## jpoc127

Gumby-cr said:


> jpoc127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neanderthal LH. Amazing stick, and right up my alley (lots of smoke, lots of flavor, lots of strength). I need recommendations in the same vein, a fairly new smoker (1 year).
> 
> 
> 
> The LH is one of the strongest cigars out there right now. If you want strength look into Viaje Skull and Bones and Shotgun Shells when they come out (they don't last long). The new CAO Flathead V19 packs a punch too. Black Label Trading Green Hornet also. What I could think of off the top of my head /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Thank you! And you too, @Olecharlie. I am going to have to come back and make a word doc tomorrow to get all of these recommendations down and start planning how to get all of these suckers.


----------



## ForMud

Hello? Hello? Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone at home?
Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again
Relax...&#8230;









Last of a fiver from 2018


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> A well rested 2017 Man O War Puro Auténtico Maduro under a great so. florida evening. Out of a little trade with @cloackedinsmoke.Thanks brat!!


Good to see another fellow pepsi drinker. :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

Having an Ashton Cabinet with a wonky V-cut courtesy of a razor saw while I make more sawdust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño CT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wrenchy, wrenchy, smokey, smokey









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

LOL! I love Cortos but they require a very gentle retro at the end of an exhale. 

My favorite cigar to pair with 🥃


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Buckeye Land thanks to @Barry12321
Thank you sir!


----------



## tarheel7734

An Aj Fernandez blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA and some ICC coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticut Robusto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

BOTL Lancero 7x38









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Intemperance in Jamaica.


----------



## huffer33

Drez_ said:


> 2014 Warped El Oso Mama. Maybe its the age but its rather bland and flat. Just light peppery tobacco and some dark woody flavor. No real transitions. Snug draw.. Expected/wanted more from it I guess.


I am strongly of the opinion if a cigar won't draw sufficiently it will taste lackluster. Like with that platino... The first cut wasn't sufficient and it was weak and doggy. A little deeper cut and it literally made my eyes water.

Going to have another cold snap but it's starting to stay light later... My last Irish car bomb.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## haegejc

From SBCOTM 12/19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Worky,worky,smokey,smokey...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ForMud said:


> Hello? Hello? Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?
> Come on now
> I hear you're feeling down
> Well I can ease your pain
> Get you on your feet again
> Relax...&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 270830
> 
> 
> Last of a fiver from 2018


Dang I thought for a minute this was a RING 2 Doorbell hacked !


----------



## Olecharlie

Brass knuckles and Woodford's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> I am strongly of the opinion if a cigar won't draw sufficiently it will taste lackluster. Like with that platino... The first cut wasn't sufficient and it was weak and doggy. A little deeper cut and it literally made my eyes water.
> 
> Going to have another cold snap but it's starting to stay light later... My last Irish car bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Irish car bomb=guuud....sad day for you.. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

RyJ 1875 tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## [email protected]

Wheels Up said:


> RyJ 1875 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had one recently, terrible draw but exceptional flavors. I enjoyed it even fighting through the draw. I think I'm gonna it place the rest in my 62RH humidor for a spell before I light up another


----------



## msmith1986

Noel Rojas house blend maduro from Underground last night, Joya black today, and V corona tonight.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning. CH Juarez to start this long day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia with Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Warped Moon Garden. This stick has taunted me for almost a year every time I would open one of my coolers. Probably because it was my only one :vs_laugh: Pretty darned tasty :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Nub and Jim's Organic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I suppose I have time to smoke another cigar :grin2:


----------



## Archun

A toast to the new name CIGARFORUMS.net








LC 2015
Cheers :cb


----------



## mpomario

DPE at UG. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Triple Maduro, Worlds first all Maduro, 84 tries to get it right, Humm! It is bold and full of flavor!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Nicaragua


----------



## TX Cigar

Frim earlier.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano and San Jack's.... That kind of a day


----------



## CgarDann

Courtesy of @UBC03










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Nicaragua
> View attachment 270988


How was it, been eyeing but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> How was it, been eyeing but never pulled the trigger.


It's a very good smoke, still young but tasty and I'm pretty sure that they will keep getting better. If you like strong Nicaraguan smokes it's definitely worth trying.:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good.


----------



## tarheel7734

Olecharlie said:


> Triple Maduro, Worlds first all Maduro, 84 tries to get it right, Humm! It is bold and full of flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love these. Great cigars.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with ICC coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thanks @Gumby-cr

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Hope you enjoyed it. I smoked one just the other day and they are getting really good imo.


----------



## MattT

tarheel7734 said:


> I love these. Great cigars.


They make me miss the CX2's they used to make sometimes. I'm a sucker for Cameroons though.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Weird pepper / spice I’ve not picked up before. May have to put the remaining sticks in the back of the bottom drawer?


----------



## Drez_

Cloud Hopper. Going to be my first time giving one of these a try.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A big ol rat this afternoon


----------



## huffer33

For Friday... I looked down a bit when I saw the 2011 on the label but it is smoking like its prime. With four roses single barrel and a labatt's blue









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

From earlier.


----------



## Hickorynut

If you see a cigar here....several people are still alive....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Red Label


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Long week, whisky and cigar to the rescue










Sent from the Westside


----------



## msmith1986

Fable for a VHerf














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Lovin tonight. Got to smoke a couple sticks and make a pineapple upside down cake for the old lady! BOOM!















17= the GOAT!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje for the ride home.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Might as well smoke a Jamaican cigar.


----------



## Gumby-cr

My favorite cigar company :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with ICC coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> If you see a cigar here....several people are still alive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sounds like there's a good story there...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jmt8706

GOT14U said:


> Lovin tonight. Got to smoke a couple sticks and make a pineapple upside down cake for the old lady! BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's the only way I like pineapple. :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Finally some milder temps!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

jmt8706 said:


> That's the only way I like pineapple. :grin2:


I like it in mai tais too


----------



## Rondo

First cigar in two weeks after being chopped down by influenza. Fever, headaches, painful cough, body aches, even my teeth hurt. I was too late to start antivirals and I don't wish those first 10 days on anyone. 
Lost my taste buds but they're about 80% back. That's why I chose this cheapo, Gahdian of the Fahm. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 271166
> 
> 
> First cigar in two weeks after being chopped down by influenza. Fever, headaches, painful cough, body aches, even my teeth hurt. I was too late to start antivirals and I don't wish those first 10 days on anyone.
> 
> Lost my taste buds but they're about 80% back. That's why I chose this cheapo, Gahdian of the Fahm. :vs_cool:


Welcome back. Bout ready to dispatch the St Bernard....but the cask was empty again..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Because my right hand is busy....
Left Hand Cigar from 2018 (Frank do make a good cigar)...with a cup of Boyers Mash-up









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

It's been a while but when it's 10* outside, you don't go "Ah, perfect cigar weather!"... til you do.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed this corojo stick. Thanks @JtAv8tor


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas, Pepper and Spice and Everything Nice!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Decent day above freezing, I liked the last arch I had so giving this a shot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sobremesa with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Drez_

About perfect.. Original El Centurion. So much goodness. Sweet cold draw. Leather and an oaky wood flavor throughout the cigar. They just blend so well together. Mild spices and a hint of sweetness on the lips from the wrapper. The draw is very open but it produces so much rich smoke with no effort. Sad to see my last one go but enjoyed it so much. I have to get some of the newer release and give them a try soon. One of those cigars I use as a comparison to others. It is simple but done so perfectly.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine Breuil tonight.


----------



## BobP

Beautiful day yesterday. I didn't eat anything all day, and drank close to a full pot of coffee. Anyways, this cigar kicked my ass. But, it was good, and I powered through it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Roma Craft Neanderthal LH :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and a mug of Mystic Brew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 3000 with a medium roast Nicaraguan,


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm not sure if my ears are ringing from the nic hit from the RC LH or the energy drink I'm partaking in :vs_laugh: Anywho, trying this Joya CT corona gorda. Not too bad so far :grin2:


----------



## Natefiet

Enjoying the somewhat warmer weather of 42 degrees with this LP#9 Toro. Should be 50+ degrees later, I may have another 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> It's been a while but when it's 10* outside, you don't go "Ah, perfect cigar weather!"... til you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Taters back!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending, hittin' all the buttons....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

man I'm used to barber poles needing touch ups but that hooligan was ridiculous


----------



## WABOOM

MB3, double robusto and espresso on vacation in Miami.


----------



## ForMud

Last night....









Talk about a tight label!!! Draw was fine. Had to cut it with a Exacto knife to get it off there.









And this morning...


----------



## Ren Huggins

Flathead... round ash


----------



## CgarDann

Could not resist getting another one in while outside and grilling some salmon on a hickory plank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

My wife grabbed this for me.
Gods Whisper for my birthday smoke


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull & Bones 2019. Dam good cigar!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Viaje Satori with pure H20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A fine Cigar for a “Fine Gentleman” Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ren Huggins

09FXSTB said:


> My wife grabbed this for me.
> Gods Whisper for my birthday smoke


The lady has great taste in birthday gifts! 
Happy birthday brother!


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo La Amistad from AJ Fernández. Not freezing anymore down here


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aventura, The Navigator with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Drez_

Alex Bradley Tempus Maduro I got in from a MAW. Made me realize I dont really keep any Maduros. Nice and dark but not overly strong. Would have been good with a high quality root beer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Found this, forgot I had these. Not AJ Diesel. 2yrs and they have not changed or lost any mojo....still dont get any rum notes, but it does have smoky leather, wood and hay with some spice and pepper on the retro. Going nicely with some homegrown in the tumbler.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

@Ren Huggins and @Olecharlie
Thanks Guys!


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

today. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

Epc blend for a quicker smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Nuevitas and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Rage








New England, where 50 degrees _is_ T-shirt weather.


----------



## Hickorynut

#MaduroMonday.....happy to find this hiding....thought I was out...

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro and Boyers Kona....ahhhhhhh......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Diesel Rage
> 
> View attachment 271328
> 
> 
> New England, where 50 degrees _is_ T-shirt weather.


HELL YEA!!!!

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Madderduro

livin good today


----------



## Natefiet

One nice thing about the winter time is that I only have sporadic opportunities to smoke. I take advantage of the opportunity when I can with a good stick.

Paired with coffee, perfect construction and burn from beginning to end.

















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Padron with coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

Now this one.


----------



## zcziggy

My father cedros deluxe.... Good cigar with an even better Spaten Optimator lager


----------



## Mich_smoker

Madderduro said:


> livin good today
> View attachment 271336
> View attachment 271338


Those look tasty indeed. Nice knife! Your pic has me missing my Spyderco.&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## haegejc

CAO Nic tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

NBK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not really a AJ fan but these are good with rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Diesel Rage
> 
> View attachment 271328
> 
> New England, where 50 degrees _is_ T-shirt weather.


No snow in New England is Spring, 50 and a blue sky thats summer up there!


----------



## WABOOM

2000 Maduro. Hitting the spot after a stressful drive on Miami's freeway system.


----------



## msmith1986

Not my cup of tea, but the last half was better than the first.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZBNB ROTT because I have the patience of a 3 year old :madgrin:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First Tenderloin for me #TatTuesday...
Feeling pretty special....thanks @Rondo this is a great cigar!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

From my first box purchase, only a couple left to go.....Still a good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Olecharlie

Mode 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

@lex61 
Archetype Initiation
Giving it a try. Would prefer a couple of weeks rest but it is actually smoking nicely. Cold draw is earthy. Little grassy. 
Profile is a medium. Not a whole lot of complexity but not bad. It isnt killing me with flavor. Mostly earthy. I am not picking up any cedar or wood. Some dark toasty flavor if you hold it in your mouth a bit. Nice little spice all along the way. Not too strong but enough to keep a tickle in the back of your mouth. 
Retrohale is strong spice burn.. Hints of some leather in there. I wouldnt pay $8-10 for it again at a B&M..but for the like 1.31 I paid or the 2 they break down to for the sale I dont mind having git the box. Also to note I cut abiut 2 inches off prelit. Churchills arent my thing, which is the size I caught the deal on.


----------



## [email protected]

mpomario said:


> today.
> View attachment 271304


I found some El Rico's in the bottom of a lost humidor. Probably 9 years down there and it was still a very fine smoke. Incredible flavor!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Puro Auténtico Maduro... Nice and little peppery


----------



## lex61

Drez_ said:


> @lex61
> Archetype Initiation
> Giving it a try. Would prefer a couple of weeks rest but it is actually smoking nicely. Cold draw is earthy. Little grassy.
> Profile is a medium. Not a whole lot of complexity but not bad. It isnt killing me with flavor. Mostly earthy. I am not picking up any cedar or wood. Some dark toasty flavor if you hold it in your mouth a bit. Nice little spice all along the way. Not too strong but enough to keep a tickle in the back of your mouth.
> Retrohale is strong spice burn.. Hints of some leather in there. I wouldnt pay $8-10 for it again at a B&M..but for the like 1.31 I paid or the 2 they break down to for the sale I dont mind having git the box. Also to note I cut abiut 2 inches off prelit. Churchills arent my thing, which is the size I caught the deal on.


Thanks for that quick review. I'll take that into account along with my humidor capacity and figure out something. Appreciate it buddy!


----------



## MattT

A quick fix before snowmageddon comes in. Not bad for a mini. The 9's are much better though.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

All out Kings this evening


----------



## msmith1986

Drive smoke this morning

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Warped Corto

Just cracked a box of original release X50 Cortos I've been sitting on for a few years. Warped launched the X50 late in 2015 with the idea that a new sized Corto would be released each year as a single-year edition, replacing the previous one. And in 2016 they did just that, replacing the X50 (4.5"x 50) with the X46 (4.5"x 46). But I guess plans changed and the X46 has remained in production ever since.


----------



## TX Cigar

At airport in vegas and now Tat Tuesday at smoky joes in Tacoma WA


----------



## Ren Huggins

Canimao robusto while the weather was good today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D with a Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Canimao robusto while the weather was good today.


he's baaaack :smile2:


----------



## MattT

curmudgeonista said:


> Warped Corto
> 
> Just cracked a box of original release X50 Cortos I've been sitting on for a few years. Warped launched the X50 late in 2015 with the idea that a new sized Corto would be released each year as a single-year edition, replacing the previous one. And in 2016 they did just that, replacing the X50 (4.5"x 50) with the X46 (4.5"x 46). But I guess plans changed and the X46 has remained in production ever since.
> 
> View attachment 271496
> 
> 
> View attachment 271498
> 
> 
> View attachment 271500
> 
> 
> View attachment 271502
> 
> 
> View attachment 271504


Those look tasty.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> he's baaaack :smile2:


Haha! It was a nice day out, I had to get cigar in.


----------



## Drez_

Early so lit a new conny. Room 101 Ichiban bundle from CigInt. Got it from cbid for like 1.20 a cigar. Actually pretty nice. Woody and a little pepper. Creamy. Will buy more if I can keep getting that price. Also want the Hab version to try. 
Burn line suffered a bit. Just got em yesterday though. Burned it pretty fast and hot and it stayed nice.


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ahhh
...
Finally









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Warped Gran Reserva 1988 at my local B&M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

A couple from today.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tasty!

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic... Summer is back in so. florida


----------



## CgarDann

Loving this stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Room 101 at Lit cigar lounge in Snoqualmie, WA


----------



## Barry12321

CH La Imperiosa... always enjoyable.


----------



## mpomario

A couple days ago.....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Top of the Morning Gents and a mug of Black Rifle Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with an ICC blend,


----------



## jmt8706

Trying out my new heater last night, stayed nice and warm. This spicy stick was great.


----------



## Drez_

Midmorning New World Cameroon


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Delicious!!
The tastebuds have returned, along with the snow. :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Back Forty
> 
> View attachment 271598
> 
> Delicious!!
> The tastebuds have returned, along with the snow. :grin2:


Have you tried their corojo cigars? The weather will be warmer next week, and I think I will try one. Just wondering what you thought if you've had one.


----------



## Madderduro

af xtra viejo anejo


----------



## Rondo

jmt8706 said:


> Have you tried their corojo cigars? The weather will be warmer next week, and I think I will try one. Just wondering what you thought if you've had one.


No, sir.
Only the Track7 and Back Forty. 
I'm the guy that always orders the same thing at the same restaurant because I know it's good.


----------



## WABOOM

Very basic, plain ol' cigar flavors. Not very good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Couldn't wait any longer than a couple days in the cooler to try this one. 
Unique, Rustic and great flavors! I'm a Fan!

Wrapper: Arapiraca Maduro
Binder: Dominican
Filler: Dominican Ligero & Seco, Nicaraguan Ligero
Size: 5 x 60 Box Press
Strength: Medium/Full










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Drez_

Perdomo La Tradicion Cameroon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

My very first Padron... Tasty and solid


----------



## haegejc

Plasencia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## mpomario

Punch Diabolus. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes and some ICC coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Casa Fuente to start my Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Liga, liga...number9....and Boyers Mashup









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

if only everything in life aged like a padron


----------



## haegejc

The T at Stogies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## TX Cigar

Cavalier.


----------



## ForMud

A buy from @Deuce Da Masta last year. If memory severs, I think he said they were from 2010. I love the tastes of theses, I can only think of old musty and dusty attic with a sweetness to describe them. So much oil coming out of them even the labels are stained and slippery. You'd better have a good grip on them or they'll slip from your hand.









A 2018 Viaje Holiday Blend, Candy Cane....Perfect draw and burn and tastes to boot.


----------



## TX Cigar

Casa Turrent.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Wish I bought more of these


----------



## mpomario

Cfed white chocolate mocha. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup of Panama Baru Indian,


----------



## Olecharlie

Modus II saves a Saint! This one was deep about midway, ended up pulling it from the lit foot!

Black Label Works Boondock Saint with some Woodford's Reserve thanks to Modus II!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

curmudgeonista said:


> View attachment 271686


Nice to see you on the Light side lol!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Olecharlie said:


> Nice to see you on the Light side lol!


Ha! Curious that you use the word "light" (though of course I understand the reference to my penchant for "the darkside"). That Lirio Rojo was the strongest cigar I've smoked in quite a while. I always think of the Corto as the heavyweight in the Warped line, and I smoked one of those just the other day. It'll put hair on your chest... but today's Lirio will make it stand up and curl in neat little rows like tin soldiers! I loved it! :ss:ss:ss

Next up... Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf


----------



## 09FXSTB

Room 101 hit and run 
With Angus in the background. Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some ICC coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Tabernacle and some Jim's Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

JDN Antonio CT. Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Blessed Leaf Pesach


----------



## Olecharlie

This Nomad from 2018 courtesy of my friend @Hickorynut! Thanks Kevin it's a fine smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> This Nomad from 2018 courtesy of my friend @Hickorynut! Thanks Kevin it's a fine smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pre-EZ! Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza with some coffee.


----------



## Rusty Nail

7000 Maduro.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Blessed leaf


----------



## Rondo

Mexican HC


----------



## Hickorynut

Me and Mr Padilla hung a flag up today...
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with the Spanish press. Pretty good.


----------



## ForMud

A Bishop this afternoon.....


----------



## ukbob

La Invicta Robusto Dominican Maduro not overly complex but a great smoke at a great price. Just a shame I only brought one to try.


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Caldwell Anastasia 
Very enjoyable. I’m impressed


----------



## 09FXSTB

So much dark chocolate in this thing. I can’t pick out many flavors, but this one is undeniable.


----------



## haegejc

Deliverance. Dam good cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Farmer Bill courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Panamanian coffee,






​


----------



## disco_potato

I can't feel my darn fingers.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

disco_potato said:


> I can't feel my darn fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


Just noticed your profile pic. Is that Michael Schumacher with a damn tree trunk hanging out of his mouth?


----------



## Rondo

Cain Straight Ligero


----------



## CrustyCat

The other day I had a Chris doumitt Petit Corona. Not too bad of a cigar.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Maddie and Bongo Mystic Brew!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Sanctuary and some Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Color Project.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session while sloughing some sandstone flat rocks into downspout extensions....later...the darkside.... 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Out in the shop, working on an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol while I start cutting up some more scrap wood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> Out in the shop, working on an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol while I start cutting up some more scrap wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm gonna assume it's not treated. Right?

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## WABOOM

Different and great flavor profile. I've never had one before.


----------



## Wheels Up

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna assume it's not treated. Right?
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


No treatment; just butcher block counter top slabs meant to be cut, sanded, and oiled after installation.

The pictures in my shop lighting do make it look a lot like pressure treated outdoor lumber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> No treatment; just butcher block counter top slabs meant to be cut, sanded, and oiled after installation.
> 
> The pictures in my shop lighting do make it look a lot like pressure treated outdoor lumber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's why I asked. It was also for the guys that see it and give making them a try. Alot of people don't know how sick that crap will make ya.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## tarheel7734

Buena Vista edicion limited


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna assume it's not treated. Right?
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


the cigar or the ashtray? :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Great smoke every time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Wheels Up said:


> Out in the shop, working on an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol while I start cutting up some more scrap wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ashton on scrap wood.....like a lobster taco! Sweet! I like the upperclass on rustic!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Italian beer. Awesome day down here


----------



## TX Cigar

And now for this one.


----------



## ForMud

Nub worthy.....Can't remember where I got this from.....Might have been the B&M....Need to see if they have anymore.


----------



## Drez_

Hiram & Solomon Entered Apprentice. 
Nice cigar. Burning great and an easy draw. Cold draw was a little sweetness and some floral flavors. Nice woody and nutty flavors lit. Bery minimal taste of spices.. No burn in the mouth from them. Little more spice and dark wood on the retrohale. 
Want to compare it to the other H&S I got soon. Enjoyed it.


----------



## disco_potato

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Just noticed your profile pic. Is that Michael Schumacher with a damn tree trunk hanging out of his mouth?


It is and it do.


----------



## TX Cigar

Time for 1 more.


----------



## haegejc

Casdagli LE lancero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

First stick in over a week for me and its pretty tasty...


----------



## Wheels Up

Hickorynut said:


> Ashton on scrap wood.....like a lobster taco! Sweet! I like the upperclass on rustic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Everything in my life can be aptly described by John Hammond's timeless phrase, "I spared no expense."

For example: my $800 truck... I spare no expense on the lavish pleasures available to Alabamians. While it lacks frivolous features like reverse, air conditioning, paint, cup holders, and windshield wipers, it makes smoking a cigar quite enjoyable. If the wind is blowing the right direction, you can even play a cool game of "is that smoke coming from my Cohiba or my Cummins?" at stoplights. As an added bonus, you can drop ashes in the floorboard because there's not really much carpet left to ruin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Everything in my life can be aptly described by John Hammond's timeless phrase, "I spared no expense."
> 
> For example: my $800 truck... I spare no expense on the lavish pleasures available to Alabamians. While it lacks frivolous features like reverse, air conditioning, paint, cup holders, and windshield wipers, it makes smoking a cigar quite enjoyable. If the wind is blowing the right direction, you can even play a cool game of "is that smoke coming from my Cohiba or my Cummins?" at stoplights. As an added bonus, you can drop ashes in the floorboard because there's not really much carpet left to ruin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


well...you finally took the truck off the cylinder blocks...nice!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> well...you finally took the truck off the cylinder blocks...nice!!!!! :grin2:


Do you know how much it burns when you laugh really hard and then snort ashes?

It's a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

Jsk lance from a good botl


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday







To celebrate my new Challenger I got yesterday. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Nice ride, @mpomario . Congrats on the new wheels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Jalapeno to start my night off :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Jalapeno to start my night off :grin2:


Hope life's treatin you a little better bro.. enjoy the rest of the night off.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## CrustyCat

Drez_ said:


> Hiram & Solomon Entered Apprentice.
> Nice cigar. Burning great and an easy draw. Cold draw was a little sweetness and some floral flavors. Nice woody and nutty flavors lit. Bery minimal taste of spices.. No burn in the mouth from them. Little more spice and dark wood on the retrohale.
> Want to compare it to the other H&S I got soon. Enjoyed it.


Being a Mason that strikes me as being pretty cool.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost beats my number one cigar of all time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Number 3 for the night


----------



## Gumby-cr

Number 4 while catching up on Better Call Saul Season 4.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Isabela to start my day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Not sure what it is but it's real good. From Privada Club










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

AJ Fernandez.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rain,rain go away...oh hello Sam!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Rain.. Days of rain ahead. Short smokes time. PDR A. Flores. Peppery tingle on the tongue but doesnt bite too hard.


----------



## Kidvegas

Hickorynut said:


> Rain,rain go away...oh hello Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


What a great smoke those are. Haven't had one in awhile and JR's got them at $108. May have to grab a box! Smoked my last at about 2yrs of age and was blown away at how much better those can be with a nice long rest. Totally change the cigar from good to mouth watering greatness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas house blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today







For Texas Independence Day. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

An oldie but goodie. 2009 Nicaraguan Quintero Robusto.


----------



## Barry12321

Late Hour


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and some Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal LH while watching Fight Club.


----------



## huffer33

...
















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Archun

2014 Liga Undercrown DOGMA


----------



## Archun

Gumby-cr said:


> Number 3 for the night


How was it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HendriX courtesy of the @JtAv8tor/ @Hickorynut birthday bombing with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## BobP

Is winter over?


----------



## Drez_

BLTC/BWS Boondock Saint. Overall pretty good to combat the crappy weather today.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days

























Blending session, looks like it's the new raven release. Flavors remind me of a tat black.


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Chasing electrical gremlins in the shop...I think I should name them...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Archun said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 3 for the night
> 
> 
> 
> How was it?
Click to expand...

They are very good. Those are the original ones and not the new version that just came out last week.


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just had my first cigar since June of last year. A Gispert Robusto with a A&W Rootbeer. Been resting since May of 2017, bought it on my birthday. Not a bad stick! Burned very well, mellow flavors....exactly what the doctor ordered. Smoked it down to the final third, and when it burned out I chucked it. Unfortunately, I'm not good with smoking cigars down to the nub, as much as I would like to.

The smaller cigar on the table next to the ashtray I opted not to smoke, so it went back in the Tupperdore.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Jade Falcon said:


> Just had my first cigar since June of last year. A Gispert Robusto with a A&W Rootbeer. Been resting since May of 2017, bought it on my birthday. Not a bad stick! Burned very well, mellow flavors....exactly what the doctor ordered. Smoked it down to the final third, and when it burned out I chucked it. Unfortunately, I'm not good with smoking cigars down to the nub, as much as I would like to.
> 
> The smaller cigar on the table next to the ashtray I opted not to smoke, so it went back in the Tupperdore.


Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## 09FXSTB

AJ’s New World


----------



## jpoc127

Had my first Fuente today (Anejo 888). Was very pleased but not as strong or full as I thought it would be. Could really taste the cognac and broadleaf sweetness from the wrapper. A supremely enjoyable smoke. For my palate there are other things I would rather blow my limited funds on in the ten-fifteen range, but I certainly wouldn't turn it down. The draw was particularly fantastic. Based on previous recommendations I really need to find some EZs and the Viaje Skull and Bones to try (if you replied to me elsewhere on the full plus front, don't worry, I have a list of most recommendations - will note that I have had an LFD DL Chisel before and felt it to be one dimensional and fairly mild). Anyone reading with more full-plus strength/body recommendations, please lay em on me.


----------



## Ren Huggins

JDN Antaño dark corojo while we got a break from the rain.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Archun

Gumby-cr said:


> They are very good. Those are the original ones and not the new version that just came out last week.


Got it, thanks a lot :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Corojo and Mash Up Java....like coffee for your coffee....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyCat

Today I have a BOTL that I got from @09FXSTB in the newbie trade. Not too bad so far. Thanks again Jake.

Kevin









Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Courtesy of @WNYTony
Thanks brother, love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The King Is Dead.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Sumatra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

These are goood.


----------



## TX Cigar

With some company.


----------



## huffer33

Warped futuro for Wednesday









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Kidvegas

Wednesday's Offering!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Warped Lirio Rojo tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

09FXSTB said:


> Welcome back to the hobby!


Thanks! I never really left, but in my area there's not many places to smoke, and they are both in the neighboring city, which I hate driving to. One is a cigar room in a restaurant, and the other is a B&M with a tiny lounge and terrible parking. I smoked that stick yesterday inside my apartment, which is strictly forbidden by management, and because it's always cold and rainy outside, then smoking outdoors isn't really an option either. :serious:


----------



## Rondo

Camaroon


----------



## TreySC

This was pretty good









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Breakfast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D and Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Glad the neighbors are at work. I can listen to music as loud as I want :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Natefiet

jpoc127 said:


> Had my first Fuente today (Anejo 888). Was very pleased but not as strong or full as I thought it would be. Could really taste the cognac and broadleaf sweetness from the wrapper. A supremely enjoyable smoke. For my palate there are other things I would rather blow my limited funds on in the ten-fifteen range, but I certainly wouldn't turn it down. The draw was particularly fantastic. Based on previous recommendations I really need to find some EZs and the Viaje Skull and Bones to try (if you replied to me elsewhere on the full plus front, don't worry, I have a list of most recommendations - will note that I have had an LFD DL Chisel before and felt it to be one dimensional and fairly mild). Anyone reading with more full-plus strength/body recommendations, please lay em on me.


Nice full flavor cigar in the $10-$15 range...that's easy. Padron 1964 Anniversary in Robusto or toro size, Maduro wrapper.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Gumby-cr said:


> Glad the neighbors are at work. I can listen to music as loud as I want :vs_rocking_banana:


Viaje Skull & Bones and Black Sabbath....not sure it can get much better than that.


----------



## Drez_

Norteno Coronita for an after work breakfast smoke. Dark earthy tobacco and good spice. Perfect size for that quick break.


----------



## Hickorynut

My last Cain Connie.....I'd try them again if I get a hankerin for a Connie...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Round two for today counting the dark side. Stirred not shaken. Easing into spring break next week instead of crashing and burning sideways like normal.

2017 Hit and run
















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Alec Bradley Magic Toast.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Got this in a sampler grab bag - Anyone out there know what it is? Because I really enjoyed it!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Natefiet

49 degrees and sunny.....I think I'll smoke an Amazon Basin 

Tasty as I remember them to be!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## TCstr8

My first one of these. Enjoyable to say the least .









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

RP Royale...summer is back... 92 degrees today


----------



## haegejc

Killer Bee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## restomod

Weather making a turn here finally!


----------



## MattT

First go at these tonight in the hot tub cigar bar.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## Kidvegas

Lance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hi-Hoyo Silver!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

After birthday dinner at Jake's burgers and beers. 12 Honest Men with a couple years on it. Great lancero. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

mpomario said:


> After birthday dinner at Jake's burgers and beers.


Happy birthday bro, hope it was great for ya!


----------



## haegejc

mpomario said:


> After birthday dinner at Jake's burgers and beers. 12 Honest Men with a couple years on it. Great lancero.
> View attachment 272232
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mornings come way too early!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe


----------



## jmt8706

Meh, not one I would seek out and buy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Green Hornet with a large pour of Ardbeg Dark Cove. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with 2 days off in a row this weekend. Wait...Yes I do. Smoke CIGARS :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> BLTC Green Hornet with a large pour of Ardbeg Dark Cove. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with 2 days off in a row this weekend. Wait...Yes I do. Smoke CIGARS :grin2:


Smoke one for me. Starting Sunday night, i'm working thru the morning of the 18th.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Smoke one for me. Starting Sunday night, i'm working thru the morning of the 18th.


Will do. I've had 3 days off in the past 3 weeks :dance:


----------



## the camaro show

Pretty dang good


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with alec bradley filthy hooligan barber pole.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog now.


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia... Can't go wrong with AJ Fernández


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Senor Esugars.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I can finally enjoy a smoke after 2 weeks of sinus infection.
Immaculata for the evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I can finally enjoy a smoke after 2 weeks of sinus infection.
> Immaculata for the evening.
> View attachment 272294
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


so...both are smoking ave marias tonight :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

83tonio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? The theme looked a little gimmicky...


----------



## 83tonio

Ren Huggins said:


> How was it? Looked a little gimmicky...


Not a bad cigar. Nice even burn. It won't wow you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

83tonio said:


> Not a bad cigar. Nice even burn. It won't wow you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, I had a feeling it wouldn't have that wow factor.


----------



## Hickorynut

Norteno~









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rolling with a Tramp tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw13

Posting up in the garage with a CFed Whipped Cream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Anejo churchill with at least 6 years

With @mambo5


----------



## mpomario

From @Deuce Da Masta. Perdomo Cabinet Serie Tradicion. Start to spring break. Thank God. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

First Illusione, highly impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Travoline said:


> First Illusione, highly impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The eccg, cg:4 and the Epernay are just some of the amazing sticks Illusione makes.

Fantastic lanceros, 88 and don't forget Rothschild too.

Along with Roma Craft, Illusione are my all time NCs to smoke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Champagne InHand said:


> The eccg, cg:4 and the Epernay are just some of the amazing sticks Illusione makes.
> 
> Fantastic lanceros, 88 and don't forget Rothschild too.
> 
> Along with Roma Craft, Illusione are my all time NCs to smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I feel I will be trying many other ones in the future. This one was fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Drop Dead Gorgeous :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well. Got halfway through that Nomad and the wrapper exploded on me. It was beyond saving so I'm going with this Padron 2000 Maduro. Should treat me better hopefully.


----------



## Rondo

Seeing Royal Maximum XX


----------



## TX Cigar

Crux Epicure Maduro.


----------



## Madderduro

anejo


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli


----------



## Barry12321

JdN Numero Uno


----------



## Hickorynut

AJF Rosa de Guadalupe after a year is still a charbroiled steak dinner...no tater...there is some sweetness underlying and plenty of pepper.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Throwdown, Fedhead,with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Casa Fernandez Miami
Hope everybody is doing alright today.


----------



## 09FXSTB

CrustyCat said:


> Today I have a BOTL that I got from @09FXSTB in the newbie trade. Not too bad so far. Thanks again Jake.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


You are very welcome sir. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Viaje Anniversary


----------



## TX Cigar

Liga.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Making some coffee at the camp...










and fixing to cook sausages & burgers...


----------



## restomod




----------



## tarheel7734

Ryj capulet.


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

BOSSTANK said:


> Making some coffee at the camp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fixing to cook sausages & burgers...


you know there are better ways to make coffee and they dont need electricity lol. Probably tastes much better too.


----------



## ForMud

Today.....Still my favorite Caldwell...Love the perfume tastes I get form it









Picked this up from a new to me B&M....A 4000 I believe. Had some age to it by the look of the wrapper and oiliness of the wrapper. Glad I stopped in there, their moving and opening up a lounge in a couple of months. It's only 20 mins from the house, the next nearest one is over an hour away.









A couple more from the past couple of days.....


----------



## Drez_

Room 101 Fudo Myoo. JR exclusive from 2016. Just got a 10 pack in. Soft roll, squishy. Easy open draw. Dark and woody and peppery. Sour cedar, the citrus described flavor on the retrohale. Smokey as hell, but pretty good. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

Lighting the grill with my co-chef.


----------



## lex61

Cigar Fed Boutique Second with temps in the low 70's today. Haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## Travoline

ROTT and smokes good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting the night off with this BB 19 Corona Gorda :grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Brevas


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!! Juarez to start my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat, Miami with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Tabak and coffee.


----------



## Natefiet

I had another cigar that was giving me fits. Not wanting to stay lit, tunneling, etc...I had to give up and grab an old reliable. This one is smoking beautifully.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enjoying this Perla G on this fine afternoon, thanks @zcziggy!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Enjoying this Perla G on this fine afternoon, thanks @zcziggy!


easy morning cigar...hope you liked it


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> easy morning cigar...hope you liked it


I did, wish I would've done my homework on it first. I shoulda brewed a cup of coffee to go with it.


----------



## haegejc

Gran Habano Persian King Rajah Great cigar for the price!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Nice !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak & Eden with a cup of Panamanian,


----------



## Madderduro

so different from other davidoff sticks...definitely an odd ball


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

It's porch sittin' weather in Dixie and this Ashton Symmetry Churchill is helping me recalibrate my swing.

Nub tool on standby because I never want to let these go out.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wheels Up said:


> It's porch sittin' weather in Dixie and this Ashton Symmetry Churchill is helping me recalibrate my swing.
> 
> Nub tool on standby because I never want to let these go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the ashtray!!!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal LH


----------



## Drez_

Finally a beautiful day for a smoke without freezing or hiding in the car heat. Very nice Esponisa Laranja. Creamy texture, nutty smooth flavors. A little bite of vanilla cream cookie before or after a puff brings out a bright tangy "citrus" bite in the mouth. Imagine anything with some vanilla flavoring may give this affect if paired with it. Really good mid-afternoon cigar. Great performance all the way through, too.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval pyramid, great lazy Sunday afternoon down here


----------



## ForMud

Hit the spot this afternoon.....


----------



## haegejc

Liking this one !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The T.


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoxd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Happy Sunday










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gummy Jones

V melanio robusto


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with some Nicaraguan coffee,


----------



## Archun

AF Añejo #77 Shark


----------



## Hickorynut

Too nice of a day to stay inside...CFED Raven and Tullys Kona...
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's sticks


----------



## CgarDann

March 9 2020 and it's 68 degrees in Brooklyn NY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Don Tomas.


----------



## mpomario

Today. A Ave Maria Divinia from '17. Very tasty from @Olecharlie in a should've know better package. 







A Cabronsito from Don at UG before a late birthday dinner with the MIL. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soapbox with a cup of Panamanian,


----------



## Natefiet

63 degrees here today! Gotta love the warmer weather and the return of smoking outdoors season!

UC Dogma 2019









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya De Nicaragua Antano.


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Hacienda at the Davidoff lounge. I remember the difference between smoking at the b&m vs outside on the deck.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Another Monday almost done.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa Habano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Chilean Carmenere


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> La Hacienda at the Davidoff lounge. I remember the difference between smoking at the b&m vs outside on the deck.


You getting too fancy


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> You getting too fancy


Naaah! Maybe if I was lighting up one of those 50 buck Davidoffs with my fancy smoking jacket on.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Naaah! Maybe if I was lighting up one of those 50 buck Davidoffs with my fancy smoking jacket on.


no velvet slippers eh? :grin2:
....or as @Piper would call them..."smoking accoutrements"


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> no velvet slippers eh? :grin2:
> ....or as @Piper would call them..."smoking accoutrements"


Moi?:smile2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle.


----------



## tarheel7734

Bolivar cofradia


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Moi?:smile2:


oui...toi :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahhh Nub Maduro & Bongo Mystic Brew!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Black Lab from Crowned Heads :grin2:It's warm enough to smoke outside but there's wind gusts of 30mph.


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure what it is but pretty good with a cup of coffee.


----------



## huffer33

Avo 22 the other day when I found this cool cup fungus (Sarcoscypha coccinea) and a white chocolate mocha this afternoon.























Sent from the Devonian


----------



## adams2672

The Patel Aged Limited Rare. Good smoke. First smoke since surgery So I thought it should be a good one.


----------



## zcziggy

adams2672 said:


> The Patel Aged Limited Rare. Good smoke. First smoke since surgery So I thought it should be a good one.


hollywood?


----------



## adams2672

zcziggy said:


> adams2672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patel Aged Limited Rare. Good smoke. First smoke since surgery So I thought it should be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> hollywood?
Click to expand...

Yes Sir


----------



## Gummy Jones

Walking stick


----------



## zcziggy

adams2672 said:


> Yes Sir


That shirt looked familiar...Nice...we are semi close neighbors :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

My Father La Antiguedad. Let's hope this nice weather holds for a little longer


----------



## Jrfoxx2

777 Zero Toro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

DBL Amarillo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

These are really good.


----------



## Kidvegas

Casa Fernández Reserva









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Got to hang out with my family today down in Naples FL. at BURN. What an awesome place. Of course I had to smoke a Decade by Rocky Patel even though I had a pocket full of CC's.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Burn by Rocky Patel in Naples FL. Wish there was something like this up home.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> Got to hang out with my family today down in Naples FL. at BURN. What an awesome place. Of course I had to smoke a Decade by Rocky Patel even though I had a pocket full of CC's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I helped build one up here.. never been in it since it actually opened

Sent from my bunker


----------



## CrustyCat

Wish there was something like that where I live.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## [email protected]

Flatbed Kentucky Fired Cured. Impeccable burn line, great taste...I’ll certainly be sampling more of their product


----------



## Hickorynut

Ol' Faithful...DPG Blue









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Soledad Toro


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> Illusione Holy Lance
> 
> View attachment 272626


Mbombay Mora Lancero

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Aganorsa


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with The Banker.


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday. A cherry RA by AJF. Very good. With some whiskey my BIL gifted to me. 







Today. A five year old Viaje Pre-release TNT from LWC. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man o War Puro Auténtico Maduro... First case on corona virus in my company... Feels odd


----------



## TX Cigar

These are good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

S&R from a surprise package courtesy of @Wheels Up

Love these!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## 09FXSTB

It’s a Feral kind of night


----------



## Barry12321

Eiroa Classic ans FSG


----------



## Drez_

Last Call Maduro that just arrives. Medium, but wuth some nice darker Nic flavors. Sitting on the porch while it is burning, and it smells like nice leather. Enough spice in there to not be bland, but enjoyable without needing to be a pepper bomb.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Nicaragua coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Honduran Short Run Connecticut Toro


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Machine Gun Reloaded for the first cigar outside this year 🙂


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Luv a Nub and Mystic Brew, more storms on the way. Had an Isabella Pepper Bomb last evening, really good with rest, a couple of Cromagnom over the last few days. Still no internet here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with a Rancho Luna.


----------



## huffer33

...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday














Today from @Deuce Da Masta. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Short, spicy mid afternoon smoke. First Southern Draw. Quick Draw PA Broadleaf. Decent full flavored little cigar, but felt pretty standard and straight forward.


----------



## Ren Huggins

JNV Habano from my Athens ash whoopin herf. Thanks @Hickorynut!


----------



## TX Cigar

Aganorsa Leaf.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon... Probably the best $3 cigar there is


----------



## haegejc

TLD with a generous pour of Knob Creek Rye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal and a cup of Panamanian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

AB Prensado, big changes after a year nap...some kinda fu-fu floral hint? All in all much better than ROTT









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> JNV Habano from my Athens ash whoopin herf. Thanks @Hickorynut!


When I first got that order of mixed ones...it had a "minty" smell that scared the bejeebus outta me. I really enjoy them after their quarantine...  hope you enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> When I first got that order of mixed ones...it had a "minty" smell that scared the bejeebus outta me. I really enjoy them after their quarantine...  hope you enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Minty? That's different. I did enjoy but hated it burned quicker than I expected. Thanks again!


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

'Mornin'









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just what I needed :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

White label corojo from Flatbed. So smooooooth.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ave on a walk....great weather here today...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm out in Vegas for a trade show that ended early due to COVID-19 concerns. While sales were a bust, I've at least been left with enough time to visit Casa Fuente.

The Makers Mark and Opus X are helping me take @Cigary 's advice and relax to keep the Wuhan whooping cough at bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente Friday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Peroni... Seems like a perfect combination for this beautiful so. Florida afternoon


----------



## haegejc

DTT #NLMTHA from @Gumby-cr. Thank you for this outstanding smoke!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

First nub and man I'm liking it, nub double roast while running a new pressure cooker recipe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

A little JG action going while I whip up a batch of simple syrup for a Russels Reserve Old Fashioned for me and my darling. Heavy on the spice, sweet Maduro wrapper.
(the cigar, not my darling bride)


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Corojo #5 Maduro.


----------



## ForMud

From @Rondo long ash contest last year.....Murcielago, toro (Flying mouse) A nice deep chocolate taste going on here....Coming into their own at two years, need to squirrel away a box or two of these.


----------



## Olecharlie

Pulled this 5 year old La Aroma out of an older wood Humidor. Smoking good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Bishop from @greasemonger....digging moats around the house.....get off my lawn!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Travoline

Still one of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Bombone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today while chilling at UG. Five year old Viaje.







Yesterday another old Viaje Fat Man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I spent a good part of today roaming around a largely uncrowded Vegas strip. Wouldn't ya know it, I ended up right where I started several hours ago.

Back at Casa Fuente, enjoying my usual Maker's Mark with a new one for me: Opus X Angel's Share.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

Been so busy, can't remember if I posted this already, oh well. Janus house blend with my number one chicken.


----------



## MattT

Wheels Up said:


> I spent a good part of today roaming around a largely uncrowded Vegas strip. Wouldn't ya know it, I ended up right where I started several hours ago.
> 
> Back at Casa Fuente, enjoying my usual Maker's Mark with a new one for me: Opus X Angel's Share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A must got to for me whenever I'm in Vegas, but damn are they pricey. Did you happen to see what their Casa Fuentes are going for?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Saturday Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a Sumatra coffee,


----------



## OldGringo

haegejc said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I had a wood planked back porch to sit and contemplate on while enjoying a good cigar. Sometimes the simple things are overlooked.


----------



## Wheels Up

MattT said:


> A must got to for me whenever I'm in Vegas, but damn are they pricey. Did you happen to see what their Casa Fuentes are going for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I didn't ask. You're right- prices are insane. The best deal in the shop was the AF 2019 charity set that they can't mark up. Nice place to go and have a smoke and a drink, and they have a good selection of Opus X line, which is really difficult to find in my area. I know I overpaid, but I picked up a couple of sticks for my humidor that I can't find locally or online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Original Release BK


----------



## Kidvegas

Le Grande









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

From yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Have a little barber pole thing going from my friend Manny El Cubano Lopez. Dominican, Honduran, Nicaraguan filler, with Ecuadoran binder and wrapper.


----------



## TX Cigar

At an Espinosa Event. Haven't had many of theirs so gonna try a few.


----------



## CgarDann

La Barba










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

A king's reward after filing taxes and braving the supermarket.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Panamanian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Laranja.


----------



## TX Cigar

And this is a cake. Pretty cool.


----------



## Olecharlie

I remember this being a really enjoyable cigar a couple years ago. Not so impressed today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Luv a Nub and Mystic Brew, more storms on the way. Had an Isabella Pepper Bomb last evening, really good with rest, a couple of Cromagnom over the last few days. Still no internet here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn dude. Hope the storms let up. Stay safe!


----------



## Natefiet

@s1n3 n0m1n3 if you look at @TX Cigar 's post above, that's one of the pics I can't see. Same thing if you to the web view. When in the browser, it just shows a button that says "show this thumbnail". When you click on it, it shows a very small pic and then just says "pic cannot be loaded"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

We were supposed to be in Disneyland right now, but they closed up shop. We turned around and decided to stop in Pismo for the weekend. Enjoying a pre-dinner T52


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Flavortown...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sorry no pics of the cigars smoked today. Had a BLTC Salvation and a Noel Rojas NFG 2020 LE. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday Blues with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!! Have a great day everybody!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Natefiet said:


> @s1n3 n0m1n3 if you look at @TX Cigar 's post above, that's one of the pics I can't see. Same thing if you to the web view. When in the browser, it just shows a button that says "show this thumbnail". When you click on it, it shows a very small pic and then just says "pic cannot be loaded"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Same for me at least in Tapatalk









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OldGringo

Sunday morning Flor de las Antilles with Irish Creme in the coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Brazil


----------



## Rondo

TX Cigar said:


> And this is a cake. Pretty cool.


Very cool. 
When I saw the little sign, i first thought it was top drawer of Dino's humidor.

Oh, I'm smoking this...


----------



## OldGringo

OldGringo said:


> Sunday morning Flor de las Antilles with Irish Creme in the coffee


Update: I've smoked 2, maybe 3 of these a month for the last several years but 1/3 of the way through it it does nothing for me. 
How often have you guys had the same experience with any cigar in your rotation that has fallen from favor?


----------



## Kidvegas

Guard Dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday....Flatbed, Hucklebuck...Pretty tasty, can't wait to try some more from them.









And this morning....


----------



## haegejc

Lunch break from chores!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Flatbed Cigar Company

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

On this very warm Sunday afternoon. RB Genesis Habano.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

This cheaper Saka stick is a freaking Smoke Wagon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

UC Today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Mr Sam with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## tarheel7734

First time with these


----------



## Kidvegas

tarheel7734 said:


> First time with these


I'm thinking you'll dig it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

In between rain showers










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Waltzing Matilde for dessert with Pecan praline coffee.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> This cheaper Saka stick is a freaking Smoke Wagon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tasty! Great smoke....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OldGringo said:


> Update: I've smoked 2, maybe 3 of these a month for the last several years but 1/3 of the way through it it does nothing for me.
> 
> How often have you guys had the same experience with any cigar in your rotation that has fallen from favor?


All of em'......until after a 2 mos hiatus and then it's on like Donkey Kong again for the most part...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Perdomo lot 23...taking a break from work


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple from earlier today.


----------



## TX Cigar

And this one now. Love Drew Estates but 1st time with this one. Pretty good. Ton of smoke.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TX Cigar said:


> And this one now. Love Drew Estates but 1st time with this one. Pretty good. Ton of smoke.


Hey Tx....would it be at all possible to give me a detailed desription of how you upload photos. Browser, OS, link or html....anything that can give me a clue as to why myself and a few others can't see them in tapatalk. You can PM it or just start a post and maybe with a little trial and error we can figure this thing out.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Some Cigar Fed Have to admit. I’m a bit underwhelmed with the 2 I’ve purchased so far


----------



## [email protected]

Moved onto a CAO Brazilia. Much better......


----------



## BobP

Day one of quarantine, or work from home as they say.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

UC ShadyXX!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cray Cray from last night and a TDL Mas Fuerte now :cb


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Never thought I would work in lounge pants but here I am!!! Sweet! I can really get to like this work from home stuff!!!

Maduro Monday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Its that time again... Color Project ~ Ligero by Morning


----------



## disco_potato

You are what you smoke.
















Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## Natefiet

Celebrating being free from COVID-19! My fiance was caring for a patient at work and the doctors were 99.9% sure that she had COVID-19. Tests came back negative today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple from today.


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP broadleaf thanks to @msmith1986!


----------



## Hickorynut

Ortega Cubao....just woke up from a long nap....they'll be fer mowing! 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark 77, courtesy of my secret Santa @Gumby-cr. Thanks man...awesome cigar.


----------



## Drez_

First chance to sit and relax after a weekend of work. Just got these in. Brickhouse Fumas, "Cuban Sandwich" style. Firm roll, easy draw. Tobacco forward with some cedar and hints of pepper. Burns great. Got them for around $18 for a 20 bundle from cbid. Under a dollar a cigar before shipping/tax. Good to keep on hand to pass out, smoke during work/fish ect.


----------



## msmith1986

Ren Huggins said:


> RP broadleaf thanks to @msmith1986!


Those are pretty good, glad you got a chance to smoke on a Monday brother.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Umbagog!!! Tasty smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> Ren Huggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> RP broadleaf thanks to @msmith1986!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty good, glad you got a chance to smoke on a Monday brother.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wait...what? Is Monday a no smoke day for @Ren Huggins?


----------



## Kidvegas

Oscura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Wait...what? Is Monday a no smoke day for @Ren Huggins?


With the current weather I just have to take advantage brother...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> With the current weather I just have to take advantage brother...


it's over 55 degrees.....:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## mpomario

A very good Perdomo Sun Grown. The barrel aging makes these nice I believe. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

After working like a fiend to shutdown all of our labs today for a 3 week mandatory Shelter In Place order, a few us sat out on the patio. Drank Coronas (the only time I’ll drink Corona) and I brought out cigars. We all smoked a Nomad Melted Vanilla Ice Cream. They are very good and I’m glad I still have a few to leave in the humidor for a nap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Aged? Rare? Meh..... Think I’ll drive over to the B&M and see what the other regulars are smoking.


----------



## lex61

OldGringo said:


> Aged? Rare? Meh..... Think I'll drive over to the B&M and see what the other regulars are smoking.


Nobody is smoking in the B&M lounges around here. To go orders only.


----------



## OldGringo

lex61 said:


> Nobody is smoking in the B&M lounges around here. To go orders only.


Here in the greater Houston area my B&M is allowing 9 in the retail area, 9 on outdoor deck, and an unspecified number in the private lounge. We are outside of Houston, and Harris County. No idea what restrictions will be on the Tuesday night poker / dominoe games. 
We practice the social distancing via a veil of cigar smoke. :wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Just a Nub and some Mystic Brew after an obstacle course at Kroger trying to pick up a few groceries.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Couple hours ago on a trip to pick up a few extra last minute items. Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry Cask.
Nice rich dark flavors, some background hints of fruits. Not a whole lot of spice, but a good robust full flavor throughout the smoke.


----------



## TX Cigar

These are good.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Topped off the whiskey and beer supplies today. With Slane Irish whiskey following a Reuben for Saint Patty's day









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Honduran short run Maduro


----------



## MrCrowley39

A decent cool, sunny St. Patrick's Day! A house blend (from a local shop not the other place).









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Chupa Cabra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Silver.


----------



## Drez_

As close as I can get to appropriately celebrating. No Irish themed cigars, and the only candela I had. Guess at least it is green.


----------



## [email protected]

9 year old La Gloria Cubana

Man. These things age like fine wine!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Dang...just remembered I have a Candela for today....crap...
Liking this CFED Project 7 though....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Steam Punk...


----------



## ForMud

Hickorynut said:


> Dang...just remembered I have a Candela for today....crap...
> Liking this CFED Project 7 though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You should really fix that driveway......:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

Drez_ said:


> As close as I can get to appropriately celebrating. No Irish themed cigars, and the only candela I had. Guess at least it is green.


Any good? I've seen those for sale and have wondered about them.


----------



## Drez_

jmt8706 said:


> Any good? I've seen those for sale and have wondered about them.


For my taste, I did not enjoy it. Pepper forward at first, and an odd after taste. I only made it half way through the cigar. Felt a bit nauseous about 20 minutes afterwards. Not particularly strong that I noticed, certainly have smoked stronger recently without any issues. So no idea. Every cigar is worth a try, as everyone has different tastes. Only about the maybe third candela wrapper I've ever had, the last dating back 5+ years ago. I wasn't fond of those either, so maybe I just don't mix with the green leaf.. :suspicious:


----------



## Hickorynut

ForMud said:


> You should really fix that driveway......:grin2:


It's a mile long.....I agree, but it takes a day to scrape it... I keep busting rocks looking for diamonds, no luck so far....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 for now. Heck, might be a 3 or 4 day :music:


----------



## Wheels Up

Working on this little Fuente with my new office mates, Black Dog, Brown Dog, and Beagle.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Toast for me! Magic Toast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

"Working" from home today.























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Having an afternoon meeting with El Centurion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel and Boyers....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Really like these in a Lancero&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## TX Cigar

Aganorsa Leaf and Knob Creek.


----------



## mpomario

After installing the Hellcat Air box in my R/T yesterday. 
View attachment 1


Today while working from home and after finding some bread and eggs.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Liga Privada no.9 and a taste of Woodford before sundown.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Got a stick in while making some shirts this evening...I think a Puff shirt maybe coming soon!

My uncle just got diagnosed with stage 3 lymphoma so I got a shirt for him to wear while he is going to kemo.....








This one is my 10 year olds design. Hand writing and everything....my fab for sure


----------



## GunnyJ

ForMud said:


> Really like these in a Lancero&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 273280


Dude, is that cigar resting on a cast iron skillet? Never thought of that...

My smoke today was an Oliva Master Blends III Robusto...sorry, no photos, I was driving...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10 year old RP Decade with Sumatra coffee,







Believe it or not but once upon a time RP actually made some decent cigars!


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos no.4


----------



## Olecharlie

Just a Nub Maduro and Mystic Brew.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Got a stick in while making some shirts this evening...I think a Puff shirt maybe coming soon!
> 
> My uncle just got diagnosed with stage 3 lymphoma so I got a shirt for him to wear while he is going to kemo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my 10 year olds design. Hand writing and everything....my fab for sure


Sorry to hear about your Uncle Jerod. Your boys are talented indeed. Good to see a post from you.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> Working on this little Fuente with my new office mates, Black Dog, Brown Dog, and Beagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice one, like the modus holder.


----------



## Rondo

Ninjabread Man


----------



## Wheels Up

Starting off my work day with a Short Story.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

Had this with a Snapple peach tea.


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> Had this with a Snapple peach tea.


Those things are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Post-lunch meeting with a Perdomo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adams2672

BLTC Salvation gotta do something. On quarantine for contact with an affected fellow L.E.O.


----------



## haegejc

Padilla I got from Privada club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Navetto

Sent from the Devonian
View attachment 273356


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog at the lounge before shut down for a bit.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Channeling my inner @Olecharlie with this Nub Maduro and a cup of cold brew.


----------



## Wheels Up

Finishing up a hard day in the front porch office with an Ashton Aged Maduro.

My office mates are ready to call it a day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rusty Nail

Pier 28.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Channeling my inner @Olecharlie with this Nub Maduro and a cup of cold brew.


Nice, I luv my nubs. That Wrapper looks light for a maduro, probably the lighting. A punch works really well on that RG, just saying.


----------



## Olecharlie

2020 Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mombacho with a cup of Nicaragua coffee


----------



## zcziggy

La Palina black label and Spaten.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, I luv my nubs. That Wrapper looks light for a maduro, probably the lighting. A punch works really well on that RG, just saying.


Yeah it was sunny for a bit here today. I was thinking about punching it but did a shallow v. I see why you luv em, I wish it lasted longer.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora Corojo earlier and CFED Hot Chocolate watching paint dry..
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## Barry12321

Caldwell Savage Corona Gorda


----------



## haegejc

This Metropolitan I got at the 2019 Texas Cigar Fest. Not bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Armada and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

O Maddie and Pecan Praline joe!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

My office mate recommended I start this Friday morning meeting off with a Work of Art Maduro, with just about eight months of rest as I recall.

AF always has good construction, but the draw and ash-holding on this little guy surprised me. It dropped off into my ash bowl not long after I took the last picture.

Good call, Brown Dog.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Brevas


----------



## huffer33

Alpha dawg.... Pretty darn good given the price on the bidding site a year or so ago.

for some reason my attachment last time came up right side and was better quality than the new Tapatalk forum so here goes nothing.


Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Gavito


Welcome back brother 








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## ForMud

Flatbed, Track 7......Pretty good with only a month rest.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada 40th with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chicken and Waffles Maduro


----------



## Drez_

MF Jaime Garcia. Medium profile and strength. Not very complex but not bad for a mid day smoke.


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and some well deserved Jack's honey whiskey.


----------



## Olecharlie

Have a couple of these from a few months back. So decided as a good before dinner smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Corojo #5 Maduro with crown royal. Hope everyone has a safe, healthy weekend.


----------



## Rusty Nail

DE Undercrown Shade.


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> 2020 Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Serino Taino









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Gavito


Hey,,, look who's here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lancero Laranja.......








wow good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Kidvegas said:


> Lancero Laranja.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah...used to be able to buy from the devils for less than 3 bucks...word got around and now can't touch them for less that 5 :frown2:


----------



## Kidvegas

zcziggy said:


> yeah...used to be able to buy from the devils for less than 3 bucks...word got around and now can't touch them for less that 5 :frown2:


Yep, paid $101 for a box awhile ago. Not many left but, your correct around $5 a piece! Still worth it though. Especially in this vitola freaking awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Yep, paid $101 for a box awhile ago. Not many left but, your correct around $5 a piece! Still worth it though. Especially in this vitola freaking awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Lancero weather! Yee-Yee!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Some bareknuckle action this evening. Dated May 2017.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica rustica.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Hey,,, look who's here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see ya Joe
Logged on this weekend hoping to read some posts from Jerod after he's had a few too many
Good times


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL Corona tonight


----------



## WABOOM

CAO Colombia , tinto (robusto). I love these. Nice and earthy.


----------



## Barry12321

Padron 1964


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!! Might as well start my day right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TDL Toro with a little over a years rest. A Tatuaje ash tray with a little over 10 years rest :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning All!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Good Morning All
Blessed Leaf Veneration


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Another El Cubano Gold. Mannys’ torceadors got skills.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yellow Cello Lance Arrow....it rhymed in my head....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cookie Dough (I Think)


----------



## ForMud

This morning...&#8230;.


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Yellow Cello Lance Arrow....it rhymed in my head....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


What the hell are you getting into?

UTV and an axe.. looks like your up to something.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## TX Cigar

Put fertilizer on lawn, waiting on the rain.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> What the hell are you getting into?
> 
> UTV and an axe.. looks like your up to something.. lol
> 
> Sent from my bunker


That's just for grocery shopping


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> What the hell are you getting into?
> 
> UTV and an axe.. looks like your up to something.. lol
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Diggin moats....isn't everybody?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Social distancing 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Chupacabra Maduro. Very nice this afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Nail

CAO America.


----------



## Kidvegas

And Crowned Of Thorns









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Aganorsa Leaf and 12 yr old Glenlivet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti, Texas Edition with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Saka and Woodford's Reserve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

This week


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Give that dog some water before he sees a mirage &#128514;


----------



## lex61

Watching the snow melt with a 2+ year old Padron 2000 I picked up last year from @Ewood.










Went to shovel a little snow off the patio and came back to this...










Little bitch


----------



## GOT14U

09FXSTB said:


> Chupacabra Maduro. Very nice this afternoon.


Holy log!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Give that dog some water before he sees a mirage


Lol....that damn thing ran around for 5 minutes and drank 3 bottles of water! Unbelievable, but he is teething right now so that might be it.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Providencia Kill Shot. Very flavorful. From NFG so the wrapper was a little fragile and the band tore the wrapper when I removed it. But smoked through it all and was excellent. Got a bunch more Providencia too try. If this one is any indication it's gonna be pleasurable. Ray was at Underground today and he passed me a new blend/new size to try later. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

2014 Herrera Esteli Lancero. Last one I had from back then. Woody flavor, not so much cedar as a darker tone. Pepper bite front and center throughout.


----------



## Rondo

Mexican HC and sweet black coffee.









This is what after dinner while the wifey is watching stupid tv is all about.


----------



## Hickorynut

mpomario said:


> Providencia Kill Shot. Very flavorful. From NFG so the wrapper was a little fragile and the band tore the wrapper when I removed it. But smoked through it all and was excellent. Got a bunch more Providencia too try. If this one is any indication it's gonna be pleasurable. Ray was at Underground today and he passed me a new blend/new size to try later.
> View attachment 273572
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed every Provedencia so far...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending session...red bell pepper, almond, oak and a cayenne pepper retro..
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoxd hands down my favorite NC short smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli with healthy Glenlivet pour.


----------



## Wheels Up

Number two for the evening. Enjoying an AF Añejo 60 while watching the bug zapper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry12321

Flatbed Track 7. Sold


----------



## Natefiet

Amazon Basin









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## haegejc

Nub and a good cup of coffee. Good Morning everybody.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this Habano with a large mug of Jim's organic Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Yesterday while zooming with a friend.


Hickorynut said:


> Yellow Cello Lance Arrow....it rhymed in my head....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I collect old American axes. That looks like a cool one.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Madderduro

Andalusian Bull


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure what it is but pretty good with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Rondo

Last night's Bone Crusher and today's 64.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Mad MF.....Not me, the cigar.


----------



## TX Cigar

Killer bee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

opus x shark


----------



## Mich_smoker

San Lotano bull from 2014.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connie, beer, good book and a beautiful afternoon in so. florida... Life goes on


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusion 888 Necessary & Sufficient









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

From the drawer of @Gumby-cr ...Pedro Martin! I wish these grew on trees....

Quick powerhouse before the rain









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## restomod

Got in 18 holes with my regular group, we all took separate carts.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Proper cigar for a damp Sunday afternoon,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine Epoch with some Freedom Fuel


----------



## Olecharlie

Quickie before dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Roma Craft Aquitaine Sabre Tooth. Earthy and woody. Less spice than I expected. Bigger ring gauge than I am used to, but nice draw still. Nice on a cool Sunday evening.


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites. UC Maduro and scotch.


----------



## BobP

With everything going on, at least it isn't snowing.


----------



## Wheels Up

I enjoyed this feisty fella while burning away limbs and construction debris.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

More scotch with La Palina Oscuro . More and more getting shut down. Will see how stocks react tomorrow but betting it won't be pretty.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## jmt8706

BobP said:


> With everything going on, at least it isn't snowing.


Um... It is here right now. :vs_mad:


----------



## Gumby-cr

LH while I catch up on what's happened while sleeping.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> From the drawer of @*Gumby-cr* ...Pedro Martin! I wish these grew on trees....
> 
> Quick powerhouse before the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Judging from that picture they do grow on trees though :nerd2: And dang, I have a drawer. Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Barry12321

MBombay Classic.


----------



## [email protected]

Brazilia With a little boars head


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff Grand Cru with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa Fernandez New Cuba robusto


----------



## haegejc

Hit and Run Part Deux










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hiding out in the rain. SA Room 101









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Watching it snow, so pretty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## mpomario

Was gonna smoke this on my birthday but got distracted. Chocolate birthday cake. Very good after a year. 







Then a Blackbird Anzu. UG Exclusive. 







Today. First Peruvian Puro. Inca by Noel Rojas. 







Digging through my bomb/trade drawer and found this from @Pag#11 a couple years ago. First BHM. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today's PPE provided by Glen Moray Chardonnay Cask and @Deuce Da Masta. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Hacienda. Don't think I've had one of these before. Pretty tasty.


----------



## ForMud

According to the box, a 2018.....Dam tasty.....


----------



## zcziggy

Skulls and bones with urban barn red blend. Cigar courtesy of @Olecharlie...thank you sir! (this thing carries a punch)


----------



## Barry12321

Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada... awesome flavor profile but bad construction


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Drez_

After work smoke, grabbing some breakfast.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Skulls and bones with urban barn red blend. Cigar courtesy of @Olecharlie...thank you sir! (this thing carries a punch)


Glad you enjoyed it Zig.


----------



## Olecharlie

My two or three mornings per week Ritual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

haegejc said:


> Padilla I got from Privada club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts? My B&M is having a Padilla cut and light Thursday night if they don't get hammered by an ordinance to shutdown from city / county. 
TIA


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Brazil


----------



## Mich_smoker

This has aged nicely.

1st day under "stay at home" order. I feel very blessed that I'm able to work from home during this time.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

OldGringo said:


> Thoughts? My B&M is having a Padilla cut and light Thursday night if they don't get hammered by an ordinance to shutdown from city / county.
> TIA


I enjoyed it. Would buy and smoke more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vudu Priest no.9


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura praline


----------



## Ren Huggins

Monte by AJF


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia with Attila the Hun... He is pissed... Vet ran out of his cbd


----------



## restomod

Lock down in NY, some alone time from all the overtime and kids home full time.


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Olancho and a cup o joe...taking a work break...out in the shop putzing around...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today. Never even heard of this one. From the NTCS Christmas exchange. 







Then. CHAA 2019. Like the previous years a lot more. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty tasty.


----------



## TX Cigar

Epic with a pour of maker's mark.


----------



## Barry12321

Diamond Crown JC... wow!


----------



## haegejc

Starting my day with Isabela!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Reserva Limitada and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG CC and Boyers Mashup









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Boutique second.


----------



## haegejc

Fighting a tight draw on this one. Not sure I will stick it out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diesel Whiskey Row robusto


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Pistola


----------



## blackrabbit

Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


----------



## Ren Huggins

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


Happy birthday dude! Hope it's a good and smokey one!


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Bday. Quick one in between conference calls.


----------



## zcziggy

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


ahhhh....that view again...nice!!!
happy birthday man :smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Rex break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## BobP

TX Cigar said:


> Happy Bday. Quick one in between conference calls.


In between conference calls? I've been smoking through every one today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's been a crazy week!!! Working at home with the kids in the house is not ideal but we're making it work in this isolation/quarantine time! It's sunny and that means it's time for some quality outdoor time. Just put fire to this almost 3 year old Norteno Lonsdale, these are getting better with age!! Stay smokey and healthy!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Loving this Dapper, El Borracho while Elijah Craig is keeping me company...&#8230;


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Melted Ice Cream maybe


----------



## mpomario

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


Happy anniversary of another sling around the sun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Courtesy of @Gumby-cr. Every one of the AJF/Caldwell collaborations have been really good. It a big fan of many Caldwells.







Then a favorite in a different vitola from CFED COTM. 
View attachment 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Antano


----------



## zcziggy

Perdomo Lot 23....Can't wait for the weekend


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

AJF New World


----------



## Hickorynut

Sun was out!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> Joya Antano last evening, and a Dirty Rat for my Birthday today.


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> AJF New World


try the cameroon...awesome!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> try the cameroon...awesome!!


I'll have to because this was really flavorful to me. Aj Fernandez has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I'll have to because this was really flavorful to me. Aj Fernandez has yet to disappoint me.


CP 5er for 18 bucks :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> CP 5er for 18 bucks :grin2:


Good looking out, thanks!


----------



## haegejc

Ave Maria Reconquista









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Tonight's relaxation
Wish I had got more of these









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

64 Anniversary Maduro....paired with Old Rasputin Russian Imperial stout. Very very good mix!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

I’m in an Aquitaine kick lately. Anthropology


----------



## GOT14U

Working on my next plan to take over the world while smokin a 18' bishops I believe 









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

A proper stick to finish off the evening!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning!

Killer Bee and Black Rifle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## jmt8706

Yesterday a stick from the cabin fever pass.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Last night. Very tasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Soledad Toro


----------



## Drez_

Undercrown Sungrown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Neanderthal with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Ren Huggins

EH Lance
Thanks @greasemonger


----------



## jmt8706

Had this one today, it was very tasty. Thanks to @JtAv8tor.


----------



## Wildman9907

Very nice









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Love these......


----------



## Olecharlie

Flatbed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo 5 with Johnny Walker.


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Puro authentic Maduro. Though days ahead so enjoying while I can


----------



## restomod

Man O War Side Project, my first of these. Great so far and honestly every time I have a pyramide or chisel I like them even more.


----------



## TX Cigar

Cavalier Geneve. One of my 1st favorites when I got into this hobby a year ago. Still tasty but have learned of, and tried so many more thanks to you all. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


----------



## Drez_

Psyko Seven Nicaragua. Dry cedar, backing spice that doesnt overpower. A fair bit more mild than I actually expected.


----------



## Rondo

My first Red Meat Lovers.








This powerhouse is jacked with birch beer, bittersweet chocolate and black licorice, with a hearty dose of white pepper thru the nose. 
My only regret of buying 2 bundles is that I only bought 2 bundles.
Get 'em while you can. 
*not for the faint of heart


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie Black.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Curley Head Deluxe Maduro


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> My first Red Meat Lovers.
> 
> View attachment 273974
> 
> This powerhouse is jacked with birch beer, bittersweet chocolate and black licorice, with a hearty dose of white pepper thru the nose.
> My only regret of buying 2 bundles is that I only bought 2 bundles.
> Get 'em while you can.
> *not for the faint of heart


Such a good stick!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MattT

DC JC Robusto, getting ready to set fire to this bold N tasty stick.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Serino maduro XX









and I'm glad you guys are enjoying the Flatbeds :smile2:
They're very consistent and if you need anything, just call Paul and he'll do you solid


----------



## haegejc

LFD event only cigar I purchased from a B&M. Guess they had leftovers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Punch, while I try and mow


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monte White.


----------



## Wheels Up

Ol' Don here's been hanging around for a while and telling me to cut off work a bit early. I've got things to do, but, if you haven't heard, there's an apocalypse on and it's Fuente Friday.

Cheers, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

disco_potato said:


> You are what you smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


No one made any neanderthal jokes? Are you guys ok?


----------



## Natefiet

Sin Compromiso from @s1n3 n0m1n3 and one of my MAW lists. Thanks bud!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Looks like I'm over a hundred posts behind... I have done all the work I can for the week though. Jacob's ladder yesterday and an old shark I've been saving for just such a Friday.
















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday. An EZ Elysian Fields. Very good.







A very good SL from @Cossie. 







Today. A very good Ave Maria Reconquista. May be a new favorite AJF offering courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. 
And another new smoke. A CHHGBL. Like this way better than the regular version. 







View attachment 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Blue Label.


----------



## Hickorynut

CH Juarez and Caribou kcup fu'jour









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and Johnny Walker.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano maduro, here is for the weekend!!


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying a great Illusion Epernay Le Ferma. Been on an illusion kick for lately and ain’t mad about it!

Seems I’ve reached my image upload cap for the month so no pics lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pulled the black wrapping paper to get a good look at this 9-year-aged Corojo Rosado leaf. Fillers are from Nicaragua (Esteli, Jalapa, Ometepe). this is a very good Full Bodied cigar with good transitions and plenty of complexity. Strength is medium at best but makes for a very satisfying smoke.


----------



## Cossie

mpomario said:


> Yesterday. An EZ Elysian Fields. Very good.
> View attachment 274028
> 
> A very good SL from @Cossie.
> View attachment 274030
> 
> Today. A very good Ave Maria Reconquista. May be a new favorite AJF offering courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta.
> And another new smoke. A CHHGBL. Like this way better than the regular version.
> View attachment 274034
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cossie said:


> Glad you liked it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Glad to see ya post Chris. Never got a Friday off, looks like the lounge is out for a spell...


----------



## TX Cigar

La Careme, more scotch and bed. Saty safe everybody.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Just got in from the hot tub while enjoying this beauty. Upon initial light and while smoking the first third, I must say I was originally very disappointed for a COTY. However, once I reached the halfway point, this thing really started to show why it's deserving of its title. The second to the last third was probably one of the more enjoyable sticks I've had in a while. Great flavors that smack the palate and remain throughout the finish.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Aganorsa


----------



## BobP

Babysitting an injured chicken for the wife.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Aganorsa
> 
> View attachment 274082


 La Casa El Fernandez puts out some dang fine smokes...hope ya enjoyed it bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Conuco Churchill


----------



## tarheel7734

Bolivar cofradia oscuro 754


----------



## OldGringo

Plasencia Alma Del Campo reward for helping my B&M manager with a problem yesterday. Nicaraguan puro, medium body, with a noticeable spice but not peppery taste. I’m thinking this is going to get a lot better than it already is.


----------



## haegejc

CFed Snitches get Stitches!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ Winter ale


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Irish Car Bomb...it is good, but I think the last release was better...more nap time fer sure....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Serino maduro XX
> 
> View attachment 273996
> 
> 
> and I'm glad you guys are enjoying the Flatbeds :smile2:
> They're very consistent and if you need anything, just call Paul and he'll do you solid


I'm glad I ordered from him, great service. I also like buying from smaller family run businesses instead of the big corporate ones. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 Bunker Buster from Smoke Inn's Micro Blend Series.


----------



## cracker1397

Quarantine on the boat today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> Quarantine on the boat today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe Bro...lotta stoopid out there...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Honor Among Thieves Trumpeta


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Wheels Up

Doing a bit of work on the house today. Starting off with a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real.

Mild, creamy, simple. Happy Saturday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

David P Ehrlrich- PLM series, split on me, but the bands held it together alright. Very tasty smoke!


----------



## haegejc

Opus Belicoso xXx. Dam good cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cfed Minx


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Dias Gloria with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## cracker1397

Hickorynut said:


> Be safe Bro...lotta stoopid out there...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


No kidding lol. Saw a few on shift yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

The wife decided that I wanted to replace rotting boards and screen in the porch. Always fun working on this house because the fellas who put it together in 1904 apparently didn't own a square.

This Fallen Angel is trying to convince me it doesn't matter that much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Farm Doggie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Warped Wednesday. Oh crap, it's Saturday. Oh well, still a good stick.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CH La Imperiosa. The band stayed behind in the cello.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> CH La Imperiosa. The band stayed behind in the cello.
> View attachment 274184
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


For me that's always a good sign of a well rested smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Negra Macha BXP while fixin the SxS...
Haven't seen these in a year or so. Hope there still available when I run out. Good yard gar.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

EZ Brass Knuckle Maduro. I believe I got this from @Gumby-cr at some point. Thank you bud!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Cornelius and Anthony The Gent on the ride home from work this morning.


----------



## Kidvegas

Warped Corto to start to the day. Thanks to @curmudgeonista. These are always fantastic Jack thanks again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Sumatra for a Sunday morning,


----------



## Rondo

Double Ligero Cain in the rain.


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning. SD Desert Rose!! A gift from a buddy!!! Thanks Sam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Nymph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

I’m told 1932 was a good year.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Kidvegas

Putting in some quarantine time with Jacob. He's a swell fella!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Mi Querida.


----------



## haegejc

Chief Cool Arrow. So sad I did not stack several boxes of these !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Wow cigar smokers are representing! Glad to see so many of you coming out of the woodwork.

Room 101 Master collection 2 mutante.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101/Camacho with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Hickorynut

What's left of a La Herencia Cubana....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'18 Morphine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wheels Up said:


> The wife decided that I wanted to replace rotting boards and screen in the porch. Always fun working on this house because the fellas who put it together in 1904 apparently didn't own a square.
> 
> This Fallen Angel is trying to convince me it doesn't matter that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't you hate when the wife decides your mind for you!&#128514;
Hope you at least enjoyed the cigar!


----------



## Scrap

Smoked a Kristoff Criollo today,
A Robusto, Had a good taste,smelled great,burned even all the way to the end.I can see myself smoking them again,but I don't think I would buy a box.
Scrap


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aganorsa Signature. This is my second of these. I like em. They remind me a little bit of La Palina.


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Black.


----------



## Olecharlie

Knuckle Dragger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Still can't get into the avo.


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Putting in some quarantine time with Jacob. He's a swell fella!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's certainly a Southern Draw lol! Smoke em if you gotta em boys!


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark corojo with glenlivet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## Travoline

Not "plume" ash from the ashtray cigar holder slot thingy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 Blue


----------



## haegejc

Triqui Traca, Good Morning!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headly Grange,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Headline Grange,
> View attachment 274276


what...no coffee????


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> what...no coffee????


Oh there's almost always coffee!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

777 Zero Toro


----------



## BobP

Giving this a whirl, nice foil.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Verdict

Pulled a 2 fir today... maybe 3 because I'm feeling froggy
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Carrillo Dusk


----------



## Bos1600

Padron won the bid for today


----------



## Bos1600

zcziggy said:


> Empress of Cuba and some well deserved Jack's honey whiskey.


That's such a good whiskey! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo 5 and Johnny Walker.


----------



## Drez_

Crowned Heads Luminosa


----------



## zcziggy

Espinoza Laranja, some Italian birra and a custom made ashtray by @Wheels Up.


----------



## zcziggy

Bos1600 said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empress of Cuba and some well deserved Jack's honey whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a good whiskey! Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is... Sometimes I put a splash of club soda also


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro...#MaduroMonday

Better than expected....really, really better....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoy these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Palina. I’m not sure which one.


----------



## Natefiet

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown. It was a nice medium bodied stick and just poured foot smoke. This pic was taken probably about a minute after I puffed it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Caldwell Funfetti Robusto.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Rainy Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## OldGringo

Air Bender for the morning after smoke. Last night I put a bottle of bourbon and Glencairn in each room, then dressed up and pretended I went bar hopping.
Finding new ways to entertain myself while sheltering in place. :grin2:


----------



## Drez_

2014 Room 101 The Big Payback. Last one I had of these. Shoulda got more back then.


----------



## zcziggy

OldGringo said:


> Air Bender for the morning after smoke. Last night I put a bottle of bourbon and Glencairn in each room, then dressed up and pretended I went bar hopping.
> Finding new ways to entertain myself while sheltering in place. :grin2:


wait....you dress up to go to a bar? :smile2:
down here we just pick the flip flops without sole holes (and that's only during winter)


----------



## Wheels Up

09FXSTB said:


> Don't you hate when the wife decides your mind for you!&#128514;
> Hope you at least enjoyed the cigar!


Eh- it's easier if I just do what the boss says 

Really though, I wanted to screen in the porch where I do most of my cigar smoking. Through the power of suggestion, it's suddenly her idea and I can drag the project out over two weekends and not hear about the mess in the yard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Drez_ said:


> 2014 Room 101 The Big Payback. Last one I had of these. Shoulda got more back then.


What a great cigar for a Non Cuban great price too.
My partner and best friend R.I.P. Frank turned me onto those.
We would sit around shoot the breeze and smoke these.
Damn i miss you buddy.
To bad they like everything else you get to liking are no longer made.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Oro No.5. Impatience got the better of me and I had to try one. Going to give another a shot in a month or two. The first two thirds were underwhelming to say the least. The last third showed promise. Maybe this one was a dud. It happens every now and then.


----------



## Bos1600

It's ok... not my favorite, not the worst.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Puro Auténtico Maduro (poor man papas fritas). Things are slowing down a little, finally.


----------



## Olecharlie

After doing my taxes today my cigar budget is being cut in half! I will pay July 15th! Gotta smoke a cigar...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday and Glenlivet.


----------



## GOT14U

Original release crooked crown....definitely a good smoke









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GunnyJ

Padron 2000 Maduro...had to support the local B&M a little today.


----------



## Drez_

Undercrown Shade. Sampling each of the flavors after catching a six stick sampler on sale.


----------



## Bos1600

Drez_ said:


> Undercrown Shade. Sampling each of the flavors after catching a six stick sampler on sale.


They're good! I mix em in with my stock of Maduros from time to time. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 274398


Oh yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

GH Persian King Rajah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian cigars

H. Upmann Magnum 54 and Partagas D 4


----------



## Verdict

ian cigars said:


> H. Upmann Magnum 54 and Partagas D 4


Wrong thread  this is NC smokes.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Yesterdays smokes!! Gotta get em in while I can
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Rondo

2020 Inaugural Deck Cigar


----------



## Madderduro

pretty good but not a backwoods


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Monte White


----------



## Natefiet

Ren Huggins said:


> Monte White


Not much of a fan of most Montes anymore but that white label is still a staple! Great morning cigar with coffee!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Olecharlie

Trouble Maker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

My Father Connie and some pepsi


----------



## Verdict

Hemmingway!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rusty Nail

AVO


----------



## Hickorynut

To the Puff-Kin that said I should fix the road....I hope you are happy!

HE Miami and Tullys Kona









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Room 101 SA. Someone from here gifted this to me at one point, but I completely forgot who it was. Thank you though. A great smoke that's right in my wheel house.

If anyone has some they're looking to offload or trade for, hit me up.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

left over from last year! Retro still has a bite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Pre bed gar









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and scotch.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Natefiet said:


> Not much of a fan of most Montes anymore but that white label is still a staple! Great morning cigar with coffee!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


This is my first white and I did have it with a cup of coffee. I think you're right though I haven't had many of them but that thing was a solid stick!


----------



## GunnyJ

I had a CAO America. Picked up a 10 pack last fall and I'm still undecided...some (like today's) are really enjoyable but others are just flat out bad.


----------



## GunnyJ

I picked up a tin of Arturo Fuente Cubanitos yesterday just to have some small smokes...WOW! Smoked one just now and it was REALLY good. I wasn't expecting such a flavor bomb from such a small package.


----------



## BobP

Staying away from people.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Morning coffee with this tasty Back2Back!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

An EZ of some sorts. Today is another day of the waiting game to see if when/can I go back to work.


----------



## Olecharlie

It's a Nub and Jim's morning! Wishing all of you a Blessed day! Stay safe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Cup of New Mexican Piñon coffee to go with a true social distancing cigar. This puppy could clear a room quickly.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> To the Puff-Kin that said I should fix the road....I hope you are happy!
> 
> HE Miami and Tullys Kona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice Hick, now I can get my Subaru SUV in there without dual X mode. Wait are Subarus allowed in your parts? LOL


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> 2020 Inaugural Deck Cigar
> 
> View attachment 274426
> 
> 
> View attachment 274428


Nice seeing the gloves off Ron!


----------



## lex61

Yesterday's smoke while it was 68°. Today's high will be 33° with rain and snow on the forecast. Easy to shelter in place on a day like this.


----------



## haegejc

JSK Tyrannical Buc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa Fernandez New Cuba Robusto


----------



## Rusty Nail

Steelhorse today.


----------



## Wheels Up

Ren Huggins said:


> This is my first white and I did have it with a cup of coffee. I think you're right though I haven't had many of them but that thing was a solid stick!


There's not a lot of love for NC Montecristo around here, but I like them too. I'm pretty fond of the Monte and the White.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of Brazilian Candado,


----------



## jmt8706

I needed this. Wonderful ROTT, or with 7+ months rest.


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo watching the rain.


----------



## haegejc

Stogies H-Town Fratello Lancero!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

LP Oscuro with bourbon.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano maduro and Fog Theory red blend. After this... time to play some destiny 2


----------



## Olecharlie

Wasn't going to have an afternoon smoke but after a Babyback rib, chicken dinner with all the fixings changed my mind.
Roma with one of my favorites Solera 15yr.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Nomad H-Town....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Nice Hick, now I can get my Subaru SUV in there without dual X mode. Wait are Subarus allowed in your parts? LOL


If we cant spell it...it ain't allowed..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> If we cant spell it...it ain't allowed..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Just ragging you ole boy, I'm a country boy grew up in East TN mountains. That looks better than any paved 2 lane!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Just ragging you ole boy, I'm a country boy grew up in East TN mountains. That looks better than any paved 2 lane!


Too bad the last 1/4 mile to the main road is still a goat path. Oh well, another day and two toros it'll be done..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Cromagnon.


----------



## Kidvegas

Stamp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

blackrabbit said:


> Cromagnon.


That's a neanderthal. Cromagnons have a black band.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

AF Cuban Corona to start my Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## blackrabbit

Natefiet said:


> That's a neanderthal. Cromagnons have a black band.


Thanks, my brain has been a little frazzeled latley.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Brothers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good Morning Everybody 

Pork Tenderloin on a wet day.


----------



## Kidvegas

Guuud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Carrillo dusk.


----------



## Natefiet

Because why not? Padron Family Reserve 85 in celebration of spring.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Diamond Crown JC this afternoon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Brazilian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Old El Centurion from a BOTL on another forum! Thank you Jay!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Aganorsa Leaf and little bourbon while I cook ribeyes dodging the rain.


----------



## zcziggy

Room 101 serie HN. Part of the Cabin Fever pass and courtesy of @mpomario, Thanks man!! . Got a job offer in Knoxville TN... Debating if I should take it.


----------



## Wheels Up

Struggling with my first attempts at cutting dovetails out in the yard with a couple good cigars. I can still say that I've never met a My Father I didn't like.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Courtesy of @kacey. This is from August 2018 and the beginning didn't impress me at all, but it is getting better.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Last Fuente cigar I had in my stash.


----------



## Hickorynut

Track7 on the first night in 10 with time...good call @Rondo !

Behaving well punched....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Platino,


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning everybody!!! Hope you have a decent weekend!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Chief cool arrow from last night









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Skyflower and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Norteno Lonsdale. An old favorite that never disappoints!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Mi Querida Triqui Traca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Southern Draw Cedrus.....freakin smoke Wagon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

Andalusian Bull









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## CgarDann

Cigar a day to keep the covid blues away










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

My first gordo in about 5 years


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rose of Sharon


----------



## jmt8706

Smooth with lots of spice.


----------



## Kidvegas

Thank the a lord above I got enough stogies ta make it through! 4th stogie today with another 2 weeks coming.


----------



## TX Cigar

Fuente time


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo La Amistad. Can't go wrong with AJ Fernández


----------



## 09FXSTB

Small Batch No. 7


----------



## BobP

Wife picked up some miscellaneous cigars a while back, this was one of them. Very enjoyable.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Track7 on the first night in 10 with time...good call @Rondo !
> 
> Behaving well punched....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Those are good, better with even a short rest. Glad @Rondo turned us on to Flatbed, very unique company and great smokes!


----------



## TX Cigar

Cornelius and Anthony The Gent with a generous pour of bourbon. Like the senor esugars. Never had the gent before.


----------



## TX Cigar

What would you all recommend from flatbed if never had any of their products? Track 7 obviously. Anything else specific or maybe samplers?


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoying a Soap Box Dissident while hiding in my shop.

You know... quarantine and all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

A tasty treat yesterday on a cold spring day courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta. 







Another short one on another colder spring day. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Enjoying a Soap Box Dissident while hiding in my shop.
> 
> You know... quarantine and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


is that a Fokker or a Pfalz?


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> is that a Fokker or a Pfalz?


It's a 1/4 scale Great Planes Fokker Dr. 1

I've never flown it. My dad and I flew model airplanes starting when I was in 4th grade and nobody else in the family wanted his hobby stuff when he passed a few years back. It was his last model and he finished it just weeks before he went in the hospital. Now it sits on my top shelf and looks over everything I do out in my shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> It's a 1/4 scale Great Planes Fokker Dr. 1
> 
> I've never flown it. My dad and I flew model airplanes starting when I was in 4th grade and nobody else in the family wanted his hobby stuff when he passed a few years back. It was his last model and he finished it just weeks before he went in the hospital. Now it sits on my top shelf and looks over everything I do out in my shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


it has a better job now....sad but soul filling :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Birthday Cake and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Drez_

Working on finishing up H&S Master Mason. Massively dark cigar. Almost black wrapper, but I wondet how much of that is artificial. Leaving brown stains on my fingers when wet. Nice dark, leathery flavors. Burned like a PITA. Kept going out, not clogged. Had a month about to rest. Enjoyed the flavors, but not sure if I could justify the cost vs experience to buy another.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Deep Fried Pork Rinds on a rainy evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

La Hacienda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Blue Sunday with Honduran coffee,


----------



## OldGringo

Another Nicaraguan Puro to start my day. Cigar Scanner indicates tobaccos are grown on the island of Ometepe which was formed by two volcanos. The island of Ometepe sits in the middle of Lake Nicaragua. Great full bodied cigar but a little bit on the pricy side to be a daily smoker for an old retired fart like myself.


----------



## Hickorynut

Who"s winning at hide and seek? Oliva O....its mowin time!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Deep Fried Pork Rinds on a rainy evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me at chicharrones!


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Wheels Up

Screen door coming together slowly as I start on this dark fella.

Happy Sunday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Sun finally popped out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Don't mind if I do have a piece of pie.









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Baka to start this rainy afternoon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Don't mind if I do have a piece of pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Something wrong with your mug Jerod
The U should be in front of the O and it should be green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia and Stella.. Is it Monday yet?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 LC courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Brazilian Candado ,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'18 Black Honey
Smoking great right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

La Barba Red. Seems pretty straight forward. More of a slightly dark medium Dominican profile. Not bad, nothing really standing out either.


----------



## TX Cigar

Guardian of the Farm.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki Omakase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal is up next


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Something wrong with your mug Jerod
> The U should be in front of the O and it should be green
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your silly! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## huffer33

Black belt buckle









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## GOT14U

Yum!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## jpoc127

Had my fist Cain Straight Ligero Maduro today (can't remember who recommended these to me, should have written that down in my "things to sample" document). Definitely getting a box. Failed to take a picture (was on a long walk), but I'll get one next time (and smoke it when I have time to really focus on the flavors). All of my favorite flavors, very good, and it's only going to get better with more time at 62rh in the coolidor. The Mexican San Andres seems to add a lot of chocolate flavor whenever it's used. Very slow burning smoke, I accidentally let it go out with with at least a smokable inch left, and it had already been lit for 2.5 hours.


----------



## Kidvegas

Le Grande









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> What would you all recommend from flatbed if never had any of their products? Track 7 obviously. Anything else specific or maybe samplers?


Panacea white corojo. Very smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Birthday smoke #1 :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1 :grin2:


Happy Birthday Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Happy birthday Gumby-cr !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@Gumby-cr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> What would you all recommend from flatbed if never had any of their products? Track 7 obviously. Anything else specific or maybe samplers?


Try a couple of samplers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2 and last smoke of the night. Viaje Roman Candle :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1 :grin2:


Great choice! Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## CrustyCat

Gumby-cr said:


> #2 and last smoke of the night. Viaje Roman Candle :grin2:


I guess it would be the last smoke of the night, that thing is HUGE! Happy Birthday!

Kevin


----------



## CrustyCat

Early this morning, while waiting for Raley's to open, I had a Brick house Robusto.

Kevin


----------



## haegejc

Papa Joe I got off the Cabin Fever PASS. I've been wanting to try these!! Glad I did!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Great with the morning coffee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo

2017 Chefs Edition 
My favorite of all Davidoff.








Good morning and stay safe.


----------



## Madderduro

not as good as the AF xtra viejo but not a bad stick at all


----------



## Kidvegas

Next up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days. That poison 13 was a great smoke IMO, wish I had purchased some&#128532;&#128532;. Got that one in the coffee club. This is how FOMO starts, it's just a short trip to the rabbit hole from there!


----------



## Kidvegas

Last of these...gonna have ta do some googling!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Caldwell Savages










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After 3 days and no cigar it's time!
Not to mention it's 79deg and sunny.
This Noel Rojas Statement is rating high right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> #2 and last smoke of the night. Viaje Roman Candle :grin2:


That's a half day smoke for me. I still have the one you sent me for the right amount of time to enjoy. By the way, how are they?


----------



## huffer33

Nice and strong









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1 :grin2:


Happy birthday 

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Trouble Maker Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Caldwell The King is Dead by AJF. Firm draw but smokable. Very tasty! I think I got this guy in a sampler from Cigarandpipes.com. i may have to pick up some more.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ditka 89 with a cup of Brazilian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

With a glass of Glenlivet.


----------



## haegejc

Been awhile since I've had a Le Bijou!! Forgot how good they are!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Laranja. Famous Smoke exclusive Volta size.


----------



## zcziggy

JSK Toothpick, rainy evening down here


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

And now this.


----------



## Hickorynut

San Cristobal Revelation and ice water...too many stoopid today. Hope to see everyone's post so I dont have to worry.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> Next up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those could be more expensive....and I'd still grab em. Good stuff!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> That's a half day smoke for me. I still have the one you sent me for the right amount of time to enjoy. By the way, how are they?


Extreme pepper on light up. After that it ramps down to medium/full I would say with natural tobacco,leather,cedar and spice with pepper. Not much complexity but at least it's consistent for an almost 4 hour smoke. Out of the 3 I have smoked I've only finished one. Last night I had two more inches left and was at the 3 hour and 15 minute mark and I got tired so I laid it down.


----------



## Bos1600

Sadly I'm burning up my last few Padron's... sad week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Mmmm...Padron with Founder's All Day IPA!


----------



## mpomario

Today. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus for the ride home. You know its gonna be a good one when the foot looks like this.


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoxd this fine morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria Reconquista and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Drez_

Tatuaje 2014 TAA


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful sunny day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lancero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista and Honduran coffee,
> View attachment 274910


I had that one last night... not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Juarez









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## BobP

Beautiful day today, stay safe.


----------



## Mike2147

Ride home. So tasty.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Running errands in my old 12-Valve today while this Monte keeps me company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

On a partly sunny afternoon at 79deg.

Tatuaje Reserva Broadleaf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Creamy and buttery!


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Corojo 5 with Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Drez_

Managed to get in two today. The Tabernacle. Little bit of a snug draw, but good otherwise.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session BoxPress....I could swear this is a La Careme...a cup of Vanilla Macadamia Kona to pair.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Virtue and single barrel Jack... Back to basics


----------



## haegejc

Headley Grange Black Lab tonight from @Ewood. Thank you Eric.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnpfff-cl

haegejc said:


> Morning coffee with this tasty Back2Back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few days back someone posted that they miss the old Room 101 Big Payback. Well supposedly this is the same blend, but Davidoff wasn't able to use the name any more after parting ways with Matt Booth.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Tuesday


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon Tonight


----------



## Natefiet

I've always struggled with devoting time to reading the Word, but with mass being canceled, I've decided to start reading my way through the gospels and I just finished up the Gospel of Luke. Only John left to go.

Tonight i combined two of the things that give me enjoyment. One of my favorite cigars with one of what is becoming my favorite book. Happy Holy Week everyone!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Wednesday Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Natefiet said:


> I've always struggled with devoting time to reading the Word, but with mass being canceled, I've decided to start reading my way through the gospels and I just finished up the Gospel of Luke. Only John left to go.
> 
> Tonight i combined two of the things that give me enjoyment. One of my favorite cigars with one of what is becoming my favorite book. Happy Holy Week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good on ya brother! It's a sad time and a joyous time combined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Taking a trip to flavor town :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusione ~2~









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Nicaraguan Puro from my good friend Manny ‘El Cubano’ Lopez while I await the UPS dude or dudette bringing another shipment.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cracked the cap when I punched it. This is one of the later batches from 2019 that are darker, stronger and mote tasty.

Noel Rojas Gavito Sr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Rocky last night and this today.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gavito came apart on me, had to pull out another good one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

NBK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cigar federation the collective









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Drez_

Cheap Ichiban Conn


----------



## Rusty Nail

Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## Kidvegas

Can't remember the last time I fired up one of these RB Genesis Habano. Gotta have over 3yrs on it and performing flawlessly. Still a great budget buy but, definitely needs some humi time to shine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rusty Nail said:


> Pappy Van Winkle.


Are they as good as the bourbon ?


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with a Track 7. Not 1st time with Knob Creek.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rusty Nail
Are those Pappy Van Winkles as good as the Bourbon?


----------



## zcziggy

La Galera Chaveta... Nice label and that's about it


----------



## Hickorynut

Earlier (still goin') RP Unreleased San Andreas while prepping for weather overnight....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Morphine by BLTC


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Morphine by BLTC
> 
> View attachment 275066


Looks a whole lot like Skull & Bones.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks a whole lot like Skull & Bones.


perception is reality :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, it is, Nathan. 
I had a Morphine in my hand and put it back. 
Thanks for the help.
Negative RG for me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Yeah, it is, Nathan.
> I had a Morphine in my hand and put it back.
> Thanks for the help.
> Negative RG for me.


Eh, I've done the same thing, more than once! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mpomario

Yesterday 







The NOCF Tres Hermanos very good but started out rough. 







Today







Love the FKMK '19. Should have gotten a box. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Warped Corto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

CAO Flathead 660. Holy smokes! This stick is amazing. I’m ashamed I just smoked my first one, definitely box worthy

And definitely not a morning / empty stomach smoke, I had to eat a sugar pack and sit with the AC on high for a few minutes afterwards!


----------



## Wheels Up

I had my first of this line yesterday afternoon. I'm not huge fan of most Connecticut wrappers, but I'm going to have to look for more Quick Draws for afternoon drives in my truck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldGringo

Yardgar with Blue mountain coffee and just a touch of Baileys Irish while awaiting forecasted crummy weather.


----------



## Rondo

Found the Morphine!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Epifania courtesy of @greasemonger and Cameron's Kona on the Lido Deck...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

I figure this should take me three hours to smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

A very nice Aganorsa Habano church!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not much of a Davidoff fan but this Escurio Grand Toro 5 1/2 x 58 is a good smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> I figure this should take me three hours to smoke.


damn....you still have a blackberry????? :smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Cain F Nub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tabernacle Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP Royale


----------



## mpomario

An old favorite. Fuma Em Cordo OR. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> RP Royale


good eh? is the only RP i like


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> good eh? is the only RP i like


So far so good. This is my first time with it. But I was a little worried when saw all of branches in it after I cut it that it was just gonna taste like a straight cedar tree... Ha!


----------



## huffer33

Went thrifty for a windy Thursday









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

Casa Fernández Aganorsa... I think these are made just south of the border


----------



## TX Cigar

Pennsyltucky Flat Bed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with a cup of Brazilian Candado,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

The Pappy was pretty good, they’re made by Drew Estate. I’m not sure they’re as good as the bourbon but the draw and burn we’re good and the taste was smooth/medium to full. Funny thing though, they have a smell similar to a campfire. Kinda like the Kentucky Fire Cured.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea and Rebecca Creek TX whiskey.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Romatherapy....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Casa Fernández Aganorsa... I think these are made just south of the border


Don't care where they are made as long as they don't change em'. Good smoke!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Texas special


----------



## Drez_

Started the day with a really old JdN No 13. Lancero. A bit to mellow, probably too much age for it. Pretty straight forward tobacco flavor.

Ending the night on a much better note. Viva La Vida. Very nice. Not too strong, but good flavors. Not as much spice as I expected. Burned great the whole time, too. Would really like to be able to get a bit more of these to keep around.


----------



## Travoline

At one point in time this was my favorite cigar, not my go to favorite anymore but still pretty good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Illusione CG4 White Horse. Pretty dern good and I have no idea how old it is.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got a boondock tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> Don't care where they are made as long as they don't change em'. Good smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


i was referring to miami...(florida joke) :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Honduran coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

S&R Lancero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano 409, Manny divulged a San Andreas wrapper, Ecuadoran binder, and a proprietary filler mixture of tobaccos from five different countries. No label or cello as it came directly from one of his aging vaults. Trader Joe’s coffee isn’t standing up to it.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Double EZ morning, the last of the CCTOM Thanksgiving coffee and cigar.


----------



## Kidvegas

El Triunfador!!









Spectacular Cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Damn, got cold out today.


----------



## Olecharlie

This is one hell of a cigar! Panacea Green label. Triple Ligero and a very dark Rustic Broadleaf wrapper! Look at how rustic the wrapper is and "Top Shelf Flavor" if it wasn't for my reduced budget right now I would definitely buy a 12 can!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Court Reserve Corona.....DAMN GOOD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

LFD.


----------



## MattT

Tasty little sucker.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro and bourbon.


----------



## Wheels Up

Setting up to pour a concrete pad for some new porch steps with the assistance of Black Dog, Beagle, and an MB3.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mombacho Liga Maestro with a cup of Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Mich_smoker

These are so good now, kahlua and creme makes for a fine pairing.


----------



## Kidvegas

Last of a Knuckle Dragger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Todos Las Días... Great smoke after a year of rest. TGIF... And Sunday I will be looking forward to Monday. At least I will get to watch super bowl 42 again...


----------



## Kidvegas

888 maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> 888 maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Illusione is the anti-EZRA ZION
Just throw some numbers on a stick and don't let anyone know it's been released

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Illusione is the anti-EZRA ZION
> Just throw some numbers on a stick and don't let anyone know it's been released
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.......so true my brother! But these damn illusiones are sooooo guuuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Undercrown tonight


----------



## UBC03

MattT said:


> Tasty little sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Found my cutter in a old accessory box I forgot I had.. didn't remember how freakin huge it was... lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Westside Threat

Peppery little number










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Barry12321

EPC "Dark Ritual"... favorite EPC to date.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking this while I decide whether to leave the house later to go grocery shopping :cb


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crystal Baller with Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

First morning cigar this week with Black Rifle Java!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Smoking this while I decide whether to leave the house later to go grocery shopping :cb


Think I will place an on-line order. It's a $10 delivery to the house but free if I go to the store and they deliver it to the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoc127

Been bad about taking pictures lately, but the last couple days: 

BLTC Deliverance Nocturne: 

Best performance I've ever had from a perfecto, never ashed it, great draw. I was pretty disappointed with it though, given my prior experiences with PA broadleaf and PA ligero; I could certainly taste the tobaccos, but it was much milder than I was expecting. 

1964 Maduro Principe: 

Fantastic. Very, very full bodied. I've always loved the 1964 blend. I'm super excited to get more Padrons in my humidor, especially as the local BM that carries Padrons keeps their humidors very, very wet so I felt like I got to taste the 64 for the first time. Flavor bomb.

Four Kicks Lancero SE 2018: 

Flawless construction and performance. Very good, and pretty complex for such a small ring gauge. Does anyone know what factory Crowned Heads makes these at? I'd love to get more lanceros made there as I love the vitola but so many places don't make them well.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hippity-hoppity Easters on the way....
Nicaraguan Overrun and Community Coffee...work before play.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CFed Color Project Ligero by Morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Serie V.


----------



## Kidvegas

Boondock
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday. Thought I'd finally try this one out. 







Today from the NFG grab bag. UG NR house blend. Habano. 
View attachment 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Costa,


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon, as I don't like to watch TV... Reading books for second time


----------



## Drez_

Had a RoMa Intemperance this morning after work, before a few hours of sleep.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Short Story Maduro paired with a 2019 Firestone Parabola


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina and Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## mpomario

After a couple years. Good cheapy. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fly...birdie,,,fly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

12/19 SBCOTM Daughters of the Wind. Dam good cigar!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Chicken messed up my focus!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Diesel Delirium. Do you like pepper? All kinds of pepper? Then this is your stick. An enjoyable sweetness on both the palate and the aroma which is odd given all the pepper notes. Stronger than a Neanderthal from Roma Craft? Very much so. At just under two hours of smoke time I started to get the sweats at the halfway mark. Granted I smoked this on an empty stomach but a cigar hasn't hit me like this in a long time. Will probably order another fiver in a month if they are still available by then since this is a limited release (of course). Color me impressed AJ. You almost made Gumby turn green for real :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Shameless double post.


----------



## Drez_

Enjoying the cooler evening air with this Corto. Toasty. Probably the first cigar I have actually got a toasty, wheaty type flavor from.


----------



## Gumby-cr

A little warmer would be nice but I will manage tonight with this JDN Cinco Decadas.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From June 2017.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Sam with Honduran coffee for breakfast,


----------



## Rondo

BobP said:


> Chicken messed up my focus!


I'm sure she feels differently.


----------



## haegejc

Sombrero de Copa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Easter Puff-Kin!
DPG Blue and Kona....

B2B structure fire this morning. Ima going to bed after this....
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Easter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Delirium. Do you like pepper? All kinds of pepper? Then this is your stick. An enjoyable sweetness on both the palate and the aroma which is odd given all the pepper notes. Stronger than a Neanderthal from Roma Craft? Very much so. At just under two hours of smoke time I started to get the sweats at the halfway mark. Granted I smoked this on an empty stomach but a cigar hasn't hit me like this in a long time. Will probably order another fiver in a month if they are still available by then since this is a limited release (of course). Color me impressed AJ. You almost made Gumby turn green for real :vs_laugh:


That is definitely not the original blend! Sounds much better!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BobP said:


> Chicken messed up my focus!


Guard Dogma? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I got my screen up, repainted the swing, replaced a bunch of rotting trim, built a screen door, poured a 4x4 concrete pad for new stairs, and built two raised beds for gardens. I still need to build stairs and run another electrical line to mount a TV out here, but today is a day of rest and relaxation for my family so I'm starting off the day with and Ashton ESG while I recalibrate my porch swing and watch the storms roll in.

Happy Easter, y'all. Stay safe wherever you are.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

Shark. Happy Easter!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cedrus....freaking fantastic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate chip cookie I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bad weather day! Thunderstorms Rain, winds, Tornadoes possible. Hunkered down in the garage for my Easter Day Cigar.

God Bless all you on this "Special Day"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> Shark. Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Love me some Miller!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill from 2017


----------



## CgarDann

Wrapped 









And just before being 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Squeezing in the day's last cigar before the storms start up. It's been windy all day and I'm getting a wavy burn on this My Father Le Bijou 1922.

No matter, it's still delicious.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bishops Blend with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Delirium. Do you like pepper? All kinds of pepper? Then this is your stick. An enjoyable sweetness on both the palate and the aroma which is odd given all the pepper notes. Stronger than a Neanderthal from Roma Craft? Very much so. At just under two hours of smoke time I started to get the sweats at the halfway mark. Granted I smoked this on an empty stomach but a cigar hasn't hit me like this in a long time. Will probably order another fiver in a month if they are still available by then since this is a limited release (of course). Color me impressed AJ. You almost made Gumby turn green for real


I don't normally go after straight pepper bombs. But I don't mind pepper if there is some balance to it. This sound interesting, I'll have to give it a shot


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Bad weather day! Thunderstorms Rain, winds, Tornadoes possible. Hunkered down in the garage for my Easter Day Cigar.
> 
> God Bless all you on this "Special Day"
> Tapatalk


I saw all the weather alert for the southeast this morning. You guys be careful!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rainy Day calls for a big ole Rat!


----------



## Natefiet

Celebratory Easter stick was Padron 1964 Exclusivo in natural.

I have to admit it was pretty cool to live stream mass and smoke a cigar at the same time.

My parish is streaming live everyday on facebook. www.stambrose.us









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoc127

Gumby-cr said:


> Diesel Delirium. Do you like pepper? All kinds of pepper? Then this is your stick. An enjoyable sweetness on both the palate and the aroma which is odd given all the pepper notes. Stronger than a Neanderthal from Roma Craft? Very much so. At just under two hours of smoke time I started to get the sweats at the halfway mark. Granted I smoked this on an empty stomach but a cigar hasn't hit me like this in a long time. Will probably order another fiver in a month if they are still available by then since this is a limited release (of course). Color me impressed AJ. You almost made Gumby turn green for real :vs_laugh:


Sounds like I'll need to get my hands on these. Been looking for things to try that are fuller than the Neanderthal LH (I have a list of recommendations from around here, although I think I'm going to need to work the secondary market to get my hands on the Skull and Bones, couldn't pull the trigger on five packs of the 2019 releases last month (damn money) and I think they're gone). Got to say though that I had a Cain Straight Ligero today without any real protein beforehand and that hit pretty wildly. I've said this ten times, but so grateful to have discovered this forum and for guys pushing me to go to KL and 62. It's like discovering cigars all over again.


----------



## haegejc

Famous Smoke shop 80th by Steve Saka!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pretty sure this is what Squatch smokes
And by that I mean Dino would love this thing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrap

A Punch Grand Puro


----------



## Gumby-cr

This post brought to you by your local Viaje whore 🙂


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Lunch break!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Knuckle Dragger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Pretty sure this is what Squatch smokes
> And by that I mean Dino would love this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice of you to take Squatch out for a walk!


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Pretty sure this is what Squatch smokes
> And by that I mean Dino would love this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it make ya a lil queeeeeeasy? Lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Rusty Nail

Like previously mentioned,Bespoke “Daughters of the Wind”, very nice.


----------



## huffer33

Lfd 48th TAA









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Sanctuary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Silver Totem red blend. Both really good


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and whiskey.


----------



## Hickorynut

Aganorsa Signature and Vanilla Macadamia Nut Coffee....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> New World Puro Especial and Silver Totem red blend. Both really good


I really liked that cigar when I had it. What's you take on it?


----------



## haegejc

Crowned Heads Court Reserve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I really liked that cigar when I had it. What's you take on it?


lots of pepper and coffee...strong and not sweet (thats as far as i can get out of cigars). really liked it though


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> lots of pepper and coffee...strong and not sweet (thats as far as i can get out of cigars). really liked it though


Haha! It's no Cameroon for sure.


----------



## Drez_

BOTL Corona tonight.


----------



## mpomario

Only had a little time for some big flavor. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaraguan and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> CH Sanctuary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 275422


I'm intrigued....never heard of that one!

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed


----------



## Drez_

Davidoff Magnificos.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kidvegas said:


> I'm intrigued....never heard of that one!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good smoke, pretty complex. Cedar, spice earthy maybe a bit of leather and pepper in the retro. I'm not completely sure that it's worth the price. I think that with another year or three of rest they will really come to life.
Send me your addy and I'll get one off to you!
Found it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro and Knobb Creek.


----------



## Ren Huggins

MoW Ruination







thanks @S&W


----------



## Wheels Up

Got a new V cutter today and decided to try it out on a Room 101.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Stella and Perla del Mar maduro.... Zesty!!!


----------



## restomod

Upgraded my setup in the garage to catch some re-broadcasts.


----------



## Olecharlie

It's my "Official Retirement" smile and a couple pours to finish off the Woodford's Reserve!

Cinco Decadas Nicaragua 50th Anniversario. 7x50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> It's my "Official Retirement" smile and a couple pours to finish off the Woodford's Reserve!
> 
> Cinco Decadas Nicaragua 50th Anniversario. 7x50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch out world....Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Juarez...bought cuz they cheap...need more cuz they good!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> It's my "Official Retirement" smile and a couple pours to finish off the Woodford's Reserve!
> 
> Cinco Decadas Nicaragua 50th Anniversario. 7x50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the way retired?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## GOT14U

Social distancing while making some carne asade! Bishops 19' for the win

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> It's my "Official Retirement" smile and a couple pours to finish off the Woodford's Reserve!
> 
> Cinco Decadas Nicaragua 50th Anniversario. 7x50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woo-hoo! Congrats man!


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Full Moon I think!?!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> All the way retired?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Yep all the way! Sitting on my rear for almost two weeks now. A cigar a day, a little exercise every other day and a double pour of bourbon for the first time in a few weeks. Trying to get my home repaired from the tornado and dodging the Virus it's a full time position lol.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Yep all the way! Sitting on my rear for almost two weeks now. A cigar a day, a little exercise every other day and a double pour of bourbon for the first time in a few weeks. Trying to get my home repaired from the tornado and dodging the Virus it's a full time position lol.


Congratulations Brother!
That's huge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Yep all the way! Sitting on my rear for almost two weeks now. A cigar a day, a little exercise every other day and a double pour of bourbon for the first time in a few weeks. Trying to get my home repaired from the tornado and dodging the Virus it's a full time position lol.


Congrats bro

Sent from my bunker


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Yep all the way! Sitting on my rear for almost two weeks now. A cigar a day, a little exercise every other day and a double pour of bourbon for the first time in a few weeks. Trying to get my home repaired from the tornado and dodging the Virus it's a full time position lol.


Hell yes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Proper!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## BobP

From Monday, lost power before I could post it.


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's a good smoke, pretty complex. Cedar, spice earthy maybe a bit of leather and pepper in the retro. I'm not completely sure that it's worth the price. I think that with another year or three of rest they will really come to life.
> Send me your addy and I'll get one off to you!
> Found it!


Very generous my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Wheels Up said:


> Got a new V cutter today and decided to try it out on a Room 101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How's the cutter? I'm holding true to my old red Colibri v, but always like new toys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Bos1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

FyR Reserva Limitada courtesy of @BigPuffer and Boyers Mashup....Thanks Tony, it surprised me! I need to get a couple.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This was after masking up and going to Kroger at 7:00 for seniors only lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sky Flower.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Today's stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> This was after masking up and going to Kroger at 7:00 for seniors only lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother. Here's to you.

Sent from the Devonian
View attachment 275506


----------



## Wheels Up

Bos1600 said:


> How's the cutter? I'm holding true to my old red Colibri v, but always like new toys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it so far. Used it on two sticks and I'm very happy with the clean cut.

It's the first V cutter I've ever actually liked, but to be fair, my previous V cutters were no-name cheap junk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Gathering up tools to swap a new engine into my old lawnmower. The grass is getting so high I'm gonna start losing dogs any day now!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Amistad Gold and Stella...92 degrees today down here, no more nice evenings until October. Attila is pissed again... They haven't mowed the lawn so he gets raped everytime he tries to take a dump....disadvantages of having short legs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and a good pour of Maker's Mark.


----------



## adams2672

EZ Rootbeer Float


----------



## OldGringo

Fourth stick of the day and I’m just not feeling it.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Last night was a miss for Tatuesday so I'm making up for it tonight with a spectacular El Triunfador!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Diamond Crown this evening.


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday then today. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> Very generous my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You like it. It's a smokers abbey exclusive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahhh back to a Nub Maduro and Valhalla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Chief cool arrow on this dreary Florida morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> I like it so far. Used it on two sticks and I'm very happy with the clean cut.
> 
> It's the first V cutter I've ever actually liked, but to be fair, my previous V cutters were no-name cheap junk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love mine, cuts like a hot knife thru butter, a worthwhile purchase. :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Lunch time!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

2018 Morphine Lancero while tearing down a fence that tornado damaged. Oh my aching back. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Cameroon Cabinet with a cup of Brazilian Candado coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Too good of a cigar not to try to get it to post again.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Another from Flatbed. Gonna have to make another purchase from here.


----------



## mpomario

A cherry UC DE ShadyX. Very good. Had to check back in on my 3000 Maduros. Nearing the 2 year mark of experiment. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

La Historia tonight and the last few days worth.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Oliva Serie V second


----------



## haegejc

DPG Blue!! Still a favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 with a little Scotch.


----------



## Rondo

Añejo #50


----------



## MattT

Love the gloves! Looks cold there, like here. Just enough for me to withstand a Norteno Coronita.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## GOT14U

Hang-in out trying to watch a pot boil while enjoying a stick!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Bought the box back in October, still has a ways to go.


----------



## Hickorynut

OSOK courtesy of @greasemonger. Smooth like a baby bottom and tasty!....enjoying a nice day working on the porch. ..literally....on the computer...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Serino Royal Maduro XX


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cavalier Geneve. Nice smoke!!! Another from my SBCOTM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> .


I need to burn one of those. 
Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Papas Fritas.


----------



## CgarDann

What an amazing smoke. Anyone knows where I can buy more of these?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> What an amazing smoke. Anyone knows where I can buy more of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/daughters-of-the-wind-pony-express

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

V660.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vudu Priest no.9


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with a cup of Brazilian Candado,


----------



## OldGringo

Not much left of this Reserva on Fuente Friday.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked this MOW Ruination the other day on a hike. I figured I'd post it because I like the photo.


----------



## Fusion

My first Cigar in a couple of months while grilling some chicken, always liked these


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo and maker's mark while smokin ribs. And this is my sidekick all the time but especially when grill is going. He knows he's in for a treat.


----------



## Drez_

Espinosa Comfortably Numb. Kind of meh. A little peppery but not really much else from this one sample. Ditched half way, as it kept going out rather quickly. Wasnt plugged, and has been rested long enough it shouldnt have been dying out.


----------



## TX Cigar

Post ribs with Johnny Walker and Curivari. Really good smoke.


----------



## lex61

Renacer ROTT with a Guinness while watching the snow melt


----------



## haegejc

It's Friday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

H Upmann from AJ Fernández and sweet ice tea


----------



## vroom_vroom

Imperial stout Camacho. Sucked with 3 weeks of rest, 3 months one of the best sticks I have had. I do love seeing the night and day difference rest makes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 09FXSTB

2018 version of the Mule Kick


----------



## Wheels Up

I've got a bug zapper, a glass of bourbon, and a green cigar... Life couldn't be better. Happy weekend, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Saturday Morning! I'm early










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Good Saturday Morning! I'm early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man....you are retired...go back to bed!!!! :smile2:


----------



## Natefiet

Wheels Up said:


> I've got a bug zapper, a glass of bourbon, and a green cigar... Life couldn't be better. Happy weekend, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/quote @Wheels Up looks like the porch is coming along nicely! Great little smoking area!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@zcziggy, I know right... got up at 4:00 am, threw 3 large strawberries, 6 banana slices, Prebiotic powder, hemp protein, D-Ribose, Nitric Oxide, collagen powder, raw egg yoke into the Nutri Bullet with some Coconut, Almond milk. Ate a Mercola bar, made a mug of black coffee and headed to the garage for a cigar.

And yes I eat meat, mainly grass fed beef, buffalo, free range chicken and ocean wild caught fish that are low in mercury... and I will probably have an after dinner cigar with a double pour of Scotch.

Of course a few vitamin supplements. K2, D3, B complex, Cardio FX, Joint support and a few others LMBO.


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> I know right... got up at 4:00 am, threw 3 large strawberries, 6 banana slices, Prebiotic powder, hemp protein, D-Ribose, Nitric Oxide, collagen powder, raw egg yoke into the Nutri Bullet with some Coconut, Almond milk. Ate a Mercola bar, made a mug of black coffee and headed to the garage for a cigar.
> 
> And yes I eat meat, mainly grass fed beef, buffalo, free range chicken and ocean wild caught fish that are low in mercury... and I will probably have an after dinner cigar with a double pour of Scotch.
> 
> Of course a few vitamin supplements. K2, D3, B complex, Cardio FX, Joint support and a few others LMBO.


You got my attention with hemp...


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> You got my attention with hemp...


You're r a Hoot Zig!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones Mephisto :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning Nub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Wheels Up said:


> I like it so far. Used it on two sticks and I'm very happy with the clean cut.
> 
> It's the first V cutter I've ever actually liked, but to be fair, my previous V cutters were no-name cheap junk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 You guys finally pushed me off the fence on that V Cutter. Texted my B&M manager yesterday telling her to order that Colibri for me.


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> I've got a bug zapper, a glass of bourbon, and a green cigar... Life couldn't be better. Happy weekend, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your porch project turned out great! :thumb:


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> Your porch project turned out great! :thumb:


Thanks! It's supposed to rain tomorrow so I'll be mounting a TV to the wall across from the swing, but we're at 90% complete now.

Screened in, repainted swing, new steps, new flower beds and a yard of pea gravel, new raised beds for a small vegetable garden, built a door, and lots of plants.

I swear, this Coronavirus thing has to be a conspiracy from Lowe's and The Home Depot. Suddenly every project that had a date of "I'll get around to it eventually" is getting done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

I don't have a "problem." I have an "opportunity" to repair threads where some dummy decided cross-threading is better than Loctite.

RyJ 1875 Belicoso. Happy Saturday, y'all.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano Ecuadoran 🇪🇨


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some Salvation in a cup and a smoke !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

Got ppe on the trucks and avoided the rona zombies shopping for Ms Daisy...

Reward? 2014 La Antiguedad and Kona









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Man O War, Puro Authentico.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yes!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Still the best year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Last Call Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Red Meat Lovers


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF El Centurion with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas and Spaten...perfect combo for this afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Nail

7000 Natural.


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Serpentine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and Glenfiddich.


----------



## zcziggy

Killer Bee courtesy of @mpomario during the cabin fever pass. Thanks man... Perfect after a salmon with lemon butter sauce


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Overrun with friends...needed to get out









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Some decent output off this Diesel Rage.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Some decent output off this Diesel Rage.
> 
> View attachment 275758


That looks cirrus!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ajf PA from 2017








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Curivari Achilles









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ride home


----------



## haegejc

CH Juarez. Waiting for the storms to roll in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Free sound and light show about to commence...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10 year with Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

My first white series Cavalier and a cup of Bongo Mystic Brew!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RC Neanderthal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/daughters-of-the-wind-pony-express
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Razor sharp burn, even though it's a bit windy today. I also got a peanut butter flavor on occasion, which has not happened before.


----------



## OldGringo

AB Conn to pitter the afternoon away. Strong thunderstorms literally a very few miles North and South of me and here I sit debating whether to leave the yard sprinkler system on.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OSOK with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## winkmtb

Going to try this one today


----------



## huffer33

La palina El diario from Friday I almost forgot about. Union fire now.














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Kidvegas

Hanging with Headley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Texas hand saw something or other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

19 Bishops Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL Corona.


----------



## Rondo

A tasty Mexican HC


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and some fire water


----------



## lex61




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skull & Bones courtesy of @Gumby-cr


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Skull & Bones courtesy of @*Gumby-cr*
> View attachment 275846


One of my favorite blends in the Skull and Bones line. Those are really good right now. Hope you enjoyed it :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting my late night off with this EZ Brass Knuckles :grin2:


----------



## Barry12321

Las Calaveras 2018. First night where I didnt need a coat or have a fire in the backyard. PNW life.


----------



## magste

San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## Natefiet

Gumby-cr said:


> Starting my late night off with this EZ Brass Knuckles :grin2:


Is that a Beretta 92 Vertec with the straight grip profile in the background?

I'm a big fan of the 92 series pistols.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Quorum Churchill Maduro first time out with one of these, not bad for a budget cigar going to grab a few more to take when out fishing.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Is that a Beretta 92 Vertec with the straight grip profile in the background?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the 92 series pistols.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


M9A3


----------



## Natefiet

Aahhhh I was wondering about that light rail. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning All!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tempting fate again. This will either knock me out from the nicotine to help me fall asleep or make me see what I ate earlier in the day. Hopefully it's the first option.


----------



## CgarDann

Decent smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Have not posted or puffed in a LONG time! First cigar since COVID. Hope everyone is staying safe and doing well. Wife and I have been working from since early March. My stash has been aging very nice and cracked open one of my humidors for the first time today. Picked out a aged San Lotano Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this in Honor of the American Bulldogs that guard the Factory's and Farms in Nicaragua!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## Olecharlie

magste said:


> San Lotano Oval Maduro


Good Scotch and good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

LFD air bender.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


----------



## zcziggy

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


happy birthday man...you will wish to be 46 when turning 66 :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

Wanted something light to go with the dark wine.. New world Connie it is


----------



## haegejc

Happy Birthday Brad!!! Hope you had a good one!!!

Been well over a year since I've smoked a 1926. I remember them being better!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Org. Steampunk and Ding Dong Joe....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy trip around the sun TX!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

It's spring time in Dixie, and that's enough reason to celebrate. I'm out in my Outdoor Cigar Lounge / Residential Command Center (my wife calls it "the porch") with an Ashton Symmetry tonight.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks guys. I'm on to an E P Carillo with yet more scotch. Wife won't understand but know you all will. God bless all of you. 
Brad


----------



## zcziggy

@Wheels Up....you can always ask her to call it Porsche to make it sound fancier...
now...i'm baffled...why do you have a zapper in a screened in porch? that's like double dippin' :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> @Wheels Up....you can always ask her to call it Porsche to make it sound fancier...
> 
> now...i'm baffled...why do you have a zapper in a screened in porch? that's like double dippin' :grin2:


Good catch! I just haven't mounted the exterior outlet and still wanted to see the blue glow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drez_

Viaje The Hulk, just fairly recently arrived via a trade.


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Good catch! I just haven't mounted the exterior outlet and still wanted to see the blue glow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


mine doesn't work....mosquitoes use it as a disco ball for their parties...:frown2:


----------



## Travoline

I think it was @ADRUNKK that I won a box of these from a year or so ago. A solid smoke... thanks again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Gumby-cr

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy Belated Birthday :grin2:


----------



## CrustyCat

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy birthday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## MattT

LP T52 Flying Pig
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy day late Birthday. That's some good Scotch...


----------



## Ren Huggins

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped Bits of Havana from a great BOTL....with Boyers Mashup on the Lido deck...crapatalk won't take the pic....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Padron 2000- maduro with a few years on it. Very good!


----------



## OldGringo

TX Cigar said:


> Birthday cigar and drink. 46 today. Somedays I feel 26 and others 66. Can't say thanks enough to everyone here as I continue to learn and explore this great, expensive hobby. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


Yep, hope you had a kick Azz celebration.


----------



## TX Cigar

Espinosa Crema.


----------



## TX Cigar

And thanks for all the bday wishes.


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of my favs...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Bustelo espresso


----------



## Drez_

Ezra Zion Chicken and Waffles


----------



## GOT14U

These are damn good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Drez_ said:


> Ezra Zion Chicken and Waffles


Yum

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wheels Up said:


> It's spring time in Dixie, and that's enough reason to celebrate. I'm out in my Outdoor Cigar Lounge / Residential Command Center (my wife calls it "the porch") with an Ashton Symmetry tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The porch looks Great!! I will definitely not show my wife those pics!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat TAA 2016 on this fine Tuesday


----------



## GunnyJ

Fuente Sungrown Rosado - a bit mild but very good!


----------



## msmith1986

Morphine corona, last of a fiver from @mrolland5500 from late 2016. So good.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Foundation Highclere Castle Victorian. First try... I am a fan.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Warped Don Reynaldo from last years release. I still think these are bad. Ya can't win em all.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first xxxx. Got this for the asking from @Wheels Up at the MAW. 
Thanks, Brother.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday's smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Palina Black and IBCC Tanzanian Peaberry....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

2014 original release Undercrown pig.


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Casa Fernandez Reserva Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and a big pour of Johnny Walker.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and spaten


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Don Reynaldo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I started moving my cigars from tuppers into my humidor and found this box-pressed Don Carlos had a wrapper injury. A little bit of cigar glue fixed Señor Carlos right up yesterday, just in time to be cut and burned tonight.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Choix and IBCC Rage









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

RP Numero Seis


----------



## blackrabbit

Old Recluse. Seemed appropriate for the times.


----------



## huffer33

Cro-Magnon this afternoon








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Work of Art to end a Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Natefiet

Rondo said:


> My first xxxx. Got this for the asking from @Wheels Up at the MAW.
> 
> Thanks, Brother.
> 
> View attachment 276012


Really? Your first Padron X000 series? You've been missing out! What did you think of it?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Rondo said:


> My first xxxx. Got this for the asking from @Wheels Up at the MAW.
> 
> Thanks, Brother.
> 
> View attachment 276012


Happy to oblige! Nice view of the hills you have there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sombremesa Brûlée!! Dam good smoke to start my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning! 
Warped Don Reynaldo Regalos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano Silver. Darn near every tobacco producing country in the Americas represented.


----------



## Rondo

Natefiet said:


> Really? Your first Padron X000 series? You've been missing out! What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It was ok. Nothing complex but it certainly didn't suck. 
I've spoiled myself with the deliciousness of Anniversaries.

Enjoying sunshine with a green troop and I thank him for his service.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bluebonnets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Feel like I need those Rondogloves today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Le Ferme









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had one of these in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this one I believe.


----------



## Rondo

I'll never tire of these. 
Espresso, black pepper, chocolate.


----------



## zcziggy

Intemperance from the cabin fever pass and Washington state pinot... Nice evening down here


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and scotch to finish off the night.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Santeria with some Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 17


----------



## Hickorynut

Hot shave, breakfast, and a Corto and Iron Bean on the deck....yea, it's that kinda Friday.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Diesel Whiskey Row 
Hope everyone's Friday is going well.


----------



## huffer33

Last one








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TCstr8

,









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 5000 Natural.


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja... Seems like the rainy season will start soon down here... Wonder who came up with the name "sunshine state"


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja... Seems like the rainy season will start soon down here... Wonder who came up with the name "sunshine state"


I'll trade you my weather for yours. :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida and a cold beer after some yard work.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> I'll trade you my weather for yours. :grin2:


Michigan???? hell no!!!! :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

House blend from Underground Cigars by Noel Rojas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Yardgars-R-Us









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacombs and mini bikes!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine EMH and a Junk Werks Ashtray!
Thanks @Wheels Up


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these things!
If you know then you know!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Wheels Up

Took a trip up to Montgomery this afternoon to pick up a radial arm saw for my wood shop and enjoyed this ME II courtesy of @JtAv8tor and a recent Triple Capped contest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

I have no idea where this came from, I am really bad about labeling things. Maybe I like the mystery part of it, or just lazy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

Mornin' y'all.

I have grass to cut and a shop to clean later, but for now, it's time to listen to the birds sing with a Quick Draw Connecticut and a cup of Jittery Joe's.

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Got this little guy from @Gumby-cr last summer. I'd say its rested long enough from the trip. Very enjoyable smoke that seems to be smoking longer than you'd expect.

Thanks Adam!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Got this little guy from @*Gumby-cr* last summer. I'd say its rested long enough from the trip. Very enjoyable smoke that seems to be smoking longer than you'd expect.
> 
> Thanks Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it :grin2:. I wish I could still get boxes of those for what I was paying.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking this with my pinky in the air :vs_laugh:


----------



## OldGringo

Smoked one of these earlier in the month and thought I’d revisit. Solid medium body stick to go with Traders Joe’s coffee.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuban Rejects Cigarillos. Pretty tasty little smoke for 60cents each


----------



## Olecharlie

Rainy day in Nashville all day. Got up late and had brunch! Anyway good Morning Hooligans!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EZ Pecan Pie! I don't smoke very many EZ cigars but this one is hitting the right spot!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Damn these things!
> If you know then you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


The last ones I ordered from them was a darker richer blend, Noel was asking for feedback to make it their official blend! It was incredible! Thats been a while back.


----------



## Kidvegas

888 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Had to do it again today. But with a different Vitola.


----------



## Ren Huggins

EPM Epifania is getting wonky in this wind


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida after day on the boat.


----------



## OldGringo

Saturday, Funday, no idea why I selected a cigar that has a band from foot to cap.


----------



## blackrabbit

Ancient Padilla. Quite good!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and pour of maker's mark.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Madrina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Meh... not bad but not that good either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Reserva Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Kidvegas

Court Reserve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

haegejc said:


> Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UBC03

Travoline said:


> Meh... not bad but not that good either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's my kinda review

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Overrun Maddie









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> The last ones I ordered from them was a darker richer blend, Noel was asking for feedback to make it their official blend! It was incredible! Thats been a while back.


This is still from my first order but I am needing to order more. Sounds like I better

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I think from now on I will refer to gin and tonic as quote The cure. Illusione cruzado.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> View attachment 276368


Another awesome picture

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

FyR.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> I think from now on I will refer to gin and tonic as quote The cure. Illusione cruzado.
> View attachment 276394
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


That's what they say thanks for reminding me.
Yeah like i need an excuse to drink!:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partagas Cifuentes from a newb trade with @Robear whilst I decide how badly I want to mow,,,


----------



## Rondo

huffer33 said:


> Another awesome picture


Thanks. 
That was God lovin' on me. 
Or maybe my Meat Lovers. 
I'm always willing to share my sticks with everyone.

Mexican HC


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wise Man Maduro this Sunday


----------



## lex61

@Rondo was right again


----------



## blackrabbit

This little guy I got in a pass. It grew on me as I smoked it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Great Cigar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

I thought this had a sweetened tip for a second, but that passed quickly. Not bad.


----------



## UBC03

lex61 said:


> @Rondo was right again


Don't tell him I said so, but he usually is..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## WABOOM

I love these. 
(please excuse the dirty hands), I've been patching holes in the lawn.


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Pepperhead !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica after 2nd day in a row on the boat. It's seen more action in 2 days than it has in 6 months.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and hot black tea


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7. I've already ordered more of these. Really good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Proper by FQ
Thanks for the tip Jarod. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this nice morning watching a skid steer clearing property behind me and a Padron 64 Anniversary along with a cup of Jim's organic coffee! Thanks to @TxColt

Yesterday was my 39th wedding Anniversary, together 40 years now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wow, congratulations Charlie
Awesome accomplishment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Yesterday was my 39th wedding Anniversary, together 40 years now!


40 years?!?! How has she put up with you for so long... Just kidding, congratulations to you both!


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> 40 years?!?! How has she put up with you for so long... Just kidding, congratulations to you both!


Actually it's no joke, She is a very patient woman! I'm sure it hasn't been easy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cigars are essential too....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

MF Vegas Cubana


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoying this nice morning watching a skid steer clearing property behind me and a Padron 64 Anniversary along with a cup of Jim's organic coffee! Thanks to @TxColt
> 
> Yesterday was my 39th wedding Anniversary, together 40 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the anniversary. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Between the lines on this cloudy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoying this nice morning watching a skid steer clearing property behind me and a Padron 64 Anniversary along with a cup of Jim's organic coffee! Thanks to @TxColt
> 
> Yesterday was my 39th wedding Anniversary, together 40 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's awesome!!! congrats!! (and she is a saint) :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Congratulations @Olecharlie!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro Auténtico and sweet ice tea. Gotta go back to work tonight... Haven't done that in a while


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats Ole Charlie on anniversary. Got me hooked on flatbed. First time with this one and a good pour of glenfiddich.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of the Brass Knuckles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Herrera Esteli Miami 2016. Anyone know if thus is the same blend as the black band Miami now sold?


----------



## cracker1397

DPG Cuban Classic 1/17
Forgot who gave it to me but thanks. It's great









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2.


----------



## haegejc

Saber Tooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Lots of people like these but I'm still kind of lukewarm on them. My third or fourth one and I still don't get it.

That said, it did at least give me a chance to use my recent birthday present...










Made a believer out of me. Well done @curmudgeonista!


----------



## Wheels Up

Started off the evening with a quick little LFD while I finished up some work that followed me home from the office. Now I'm working on a Caldwell Midnight Express while Beagle offers her opinion on current events.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

OneStrangeOne I went with the Nub Maduro and Colombian this morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

lex61 said:


> Lots of people like these but I'm still kind of lukewarm on them. My third or fourth one and I still don't get it.
> 
> That said, it did at least give me a chance to use my recent birthday present...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a believer out of me. Well done @curmudgeonista!


Agreed, it's a great cigar, but the Melanio Maduro is where it's at!...IMHO.


----------



## huffer33

Yesterday afternoon








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Kidvegas

Cloud Hopper

Thanks to @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Agreed, it's a great cigar, but the Melanio Maduro is where it's at!...IMHO.


i think the monticello is way better, only holts has them though


----------



## haegejc

Yummy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

V Melanio with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Almost 70 out, couldn't pass up a good cigar.


----------



## CgarDann

A mini ERDM for appetizer ( forgot to take a pic ) and this for the main course










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Bohème from @Fusion, solid and tasty. I've been concentrating more on this cigar than my work... Thanks!


----------



## Drez_

Umbagog. First Dunbarton cigar. Thouroughly enjoyed. Definitely can see these being a rotational keeper.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> La Bohème from @Fusion, solid and tasty. I've been concentrating more on this cigar than my work... Thanks!


about time you start smoking again...i thought you went all vegan and new age on us...:smile2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Caldwell The King is Dead “Sleeping Beauty”.


----------



## TX Cigar

Another from Flatbed.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Couple


----------



## Drez_

Number two for today. Blackbird Crow.


----------



## adams2672

Cigar Federation Nice smoke at sunset


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and Johnny Walker.


----------



## Hickorynut

17 RB Genesis Project....about ready to press a cup a joe to go with it...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> about time you start smoking again...i thought you went all vegan and new age on us...:smile2:


Ha! Gotta get em in when I man. Only thing vegan around here are the jack rabbits.


----------



## Rondo

All Aboard









@TX Cigar tell us about that smoke.


----------



## haegejc

le bijou 1922










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quo155

An oldie from the bottom of a drawer.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Something new for this Tat Tuesday


----------



## GOT14U

Bishop for the pick tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> 17 RB Genesis Project....about ready to press a cup a joe to go with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Man I forgot about these, probably my next purchase. Heavy hitters for their price!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Drez_ said:


> Umbagog. First Dunbarton cigar. Thouroughly enjoyed. Definitely can see these being a rotational keeper.


Did you taste a hint of Dr Pepper?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Drez_

GOT14U said:


> Did you taste a hint of Dr Pepper?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Not at all sure if this comment is serious or some reference I don't get. If it is serious =

I can't say that I did... but, I generally drink Dr. Pepper as my common drink/when smoking drink. So that may have affected that. :vs_laugh:

Next one I light up I will drink water with to see.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain straight Ligero and Costa Rican coffee to start of this stormy morning,


----------



## BobP

Morning.


----------



## haegejc

BWS Killer Bee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Drez_ said:


> Not at all sure if this comment is serious or some reference I don't get. If it is serious =
> 
> I can't say that I did... but, I generally drink Dr. Pepper as my common drink/when smoking drink. So that may have affected that. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Next one I light up I will drink water with to see.


It was serious lol, I've gotten a hint of Dr Pepper taste from them before. Loved it. And not a crazy over powering flavor just a hint

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

After lunch treat!! La Palina Silver Label TAA 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Great smoke as always but the wrapper coming apart at the seams
Bermocoll to the rescue
If you haven't used Jack's glue, it's far and away the best on the market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I've had this one resting for 3 years and 3 months and it is great! I have not smoked one of these in a while, and it seems all the rough edges are smoothed out.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval and Italian beer... Enjoying not having to work tonight


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winkmtb

Nica Rustica


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Did you taste a hint of Dr Pepper?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I get this question.....since this is the guy that forced all of us onto this cigar.. thankful for that!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Like a little Juarez....with more punch! Thanks Sam Leccia!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@ Rondo -Track 7 is awesome. Only found out about flatbed few weeks ago. Awesome cigar. Will be ordering more for sure.


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Unbanded this evening. Not sure what it is. Pretty sure it’s a broadleaf wrapper, but other than that I got nothing! It will do though😂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Juarez to start my day late!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Last nights after dinner stick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria,


----------



## Hickorynut

Serino Taino... as in taino' vacation for me. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ghost Pepper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

La Gran Llave and some Buck Shak red blend... What possessed me to buy Churchill size is beyond me.


----------



## Wheels Up

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ghost Pepper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> 
> View attachment 276672


What do you think of that Ghost Pepper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wheels Up said:


> What do you think of that Ghost Pepper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So far I'm liking it a lot,
Reminds me of the White Label, on steroids!


----------



## Olecharlie

Always good! Even on concrete, Ouch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## Nova5

RP Royal Vintage









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida and Jim beam.


----------



## haegejc

My night cap is this tasty Fable Fourth Prime pared with a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Thanks @Shaver702 kind of tore the cap on it, but good smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

The last habano UG house blend I have gotta get a few more. They rest well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie Shotgun Shell :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm... Jealous

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A couple from yesterday. Matilde Renacer and Norteno Coronita.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Curley Head Deluxe Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was rummaging around in the Lancero box and found a stash of V's from 2011, enjoying a cup of Brazilian Candado with it.


----------



## haegejc

UG Noel Rojas house blend H.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

One of their tastiest releases










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> K222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Me Likes!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

2020 Lucille

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Intemperance BA


----------



## Rusty Nail

V..


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine Knuckle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Lfd Cameroon cabinet








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ritmo And Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea.


----------



## zcziggy

My Father cedros de luxe... Not as zesty as the le bijou but still very good.. Hope you guys have a nice weekend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of the originals from 2015
Smoking great right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed Hucklebuck....effortless draw, mondo flavors









I like this as much as the Track7, both are very good....time to order a few other blends...for research of course.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A stolen Throne and a sip of Blantons










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

La Hacienda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

5 Vegas Cask Strength on the deck to close the work week out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wish I had more of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Live PD, a bug zapper, and little Fuente this Friday night.

I haven't tried these Exquisitos before, but I'm impressed.

It's pretty fresh off the truck and is quite full flavored. Spicy in the first third and good flavors come out in the second half. Held a decent ash. Not bad for a skinny little cheap thing with no rest.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Añejo #50
Happy Fuente Friday


----------



## Drez_

Tatuaje Jackal on a cool Friday night. Half way in so far(not the pic of course) and its being great all around.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Been awhile. Nica Libra with a Pepsi. Bbqing again, watching my nephew mess up the fire.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

No idea what this is, but it's a great stick.


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin out making some hand sanitizer and enjoying a NR statement!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Añejo #50
> Happy Fuente Friday
> 
> View attachment 276766


Just about the only fuente that is worth a damn! Good choice!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

Had a CAO Brazilia tonight with the oldest's new boyfriend. HE BROUGHT THE CIGARS..

Still as blah as I remember. Think I'll take the kid a care package to up his game a bit.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Had a CAO Brazilia tonight with the oldest's new boyfriend. HE BROUGHT THE CIGARS..
> 
> Still as blah as I remember. Think I'll take the kid a care package to up his game a bit.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Don't up it to much

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> No idea what this is, but it's a great stick.
> 
> View attachment 276774


Emilio, Draig K


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Antiguedad and a dark roast Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

A good morning cigar with a mug of strong black Valhalla!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

BG Meyer from yesterday courtesy of @JtAv8tor and the NST.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> No idea what this is, but it's a great stick.
> 
> View attachment 276774


Had one... and agree great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wish I had more of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, I have one in the cooler I think.


----------



## haegejc

AJF To start my Saturday of chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

JT special super limited made from the rarest tobacco ever found, smuggled by a Kessel Spice bootlegger and rolled by Darth Vader himself.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Drez_

First of the day. Black Label Padron. CRA cigar. Super easy draw. Great burn. I mean, it is a Padron. Dark pepper and earthy flavors. Really strong hints of fire cured flavors and smells. Dont think it is supposed to be? But its damn good that way. Makes me think a fire cured Padron would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Kidvegas

Warped Lirio Rojo from @curmudgeonista

Freaking Spectacular in every way!
















Thanks again Jack for the generosity. Really digging this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Padron I am not sure what. Cannot keep track of them all anymore lol.


----------



## George007

Pic


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Really tasty after 2 years.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another superb smoke from @WNYTony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Firecracker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Aquataine Mode5









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Maduro and a Miller Lite after yard work.


----------



## CgarDann

Haven't had this in a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Good to know, I have one in the cooler I think.


It's a parade through flavor town

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Hickorynut

Futzin' around.....Lionheart









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson and a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espinosa Orange Moon
For my money, the limited releases from Espinosa are some of the best cigars on the market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja and Art of the Cooper red blend.


----------



## TX Cigar

Gonna smoke this and have some of this.


----------



## Wheels Up

Señor Carlos went on a little kayak trip with me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Señor Carlos went on a little kayak trip with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Reminds me of the movie Deliverance! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Had this HC Maduro2 today. Tons of deep chocolate flavor. Might order more when I run out.


----------



## Rondo

My first Southern Draw. 
I read some good things about the Jacobs Ladder back in the fall and made a deal with the devil for a couple handfuls.









No regrets aside from a large chunk of the filler falling in my lap. Smoking may be hazardous to your health.


----------



## winkmtb

These have been a goto for a friend of mine for years, so I thought I'd try one.


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Señor Carlos went on a little kayak trip with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thats is just awesome...good for you man :smile2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

Drez_ said:


> Tatuaje Jackal on a cool Friday night. Half way in so far(not the pic of course) and its being great all around.


I have hesitated on pulling the trigger on those. CDM usually pairs them with something (UF4s last month) or runs a special on them every couple months. I will definitely check them out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje TNT 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

This is my first non oktoberfest Quesada. I dont feel like it has a ton of ligero in it but it does not want to stay lit. When it is lit though I really enjoy the flavors. I just have to pick up my pace with this one.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From the early years of EZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Espinosa Orange Moon
> For my money, the limited releases from Espinosa are some of the best cigars on the market
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed !

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

09FXSTB said:


> This is my first non oktoberfest Quesada. I dont feel like it has a ton of ligero in it but it does not want to stay lit. When it is lit though I really enjoy the flavors. I just have to pick up my pace with this one.


Need to pickup the Fine Ash exclusive from Fine Ash here in Phoenix...pretty damn good sticks!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> From the early years of EZ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When they were good and special!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Decided on what to smoke, now I just need to decide on what to drink!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Barry12321

Melanio Maduro and Las Calaveras 18


----------



## GOT14U

Barry12321 said:


> Melanio Maduro and Las Calaveras 18


17>18

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Drez_

09FXSTB said:


> I have hesitated on pulling the trigger on those. CDM usually pairs them with something (UF4s last month) or runs a special on them every couple months. I will definitely check them out. Thanks for the recommendation.


 If you like Tatuaje in general, they are certainly not a bad buy if you can grab them on a deal. Right before they started the UF4 bundle deal, they were selling the boxes for $100. That's when I picked these up.

The first inch or so, I was worried it was going to be too much pepper throughout the whole thing. That first bit had some bite to it, to me.. But after that it calmed down a lot and was pretty enjoyable. Didn't want a cigar that big to just be pepper, wouldn't have finished it. Though it can sneak up on ya near the end, in terms of nicotine. Could feel it just about the time I hit the band.

If you aren't interested in getting a whole box, let me know. Maybe we can work out a trade or something where I can send one or two for you to try. Just PM if you're interested in anything.


----------



## Drez_

Started the light just as the sun was coming up. Dunbarton Mi Querida. Nice wood, some semi-sweet coffee flavor in the backing. Little bit of bitter dark chocolate swirling in there. Pretty good, but think I enjoyed the Umbagog a bit more. Maybe rest on both will change that. Maybe not.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Reminds me of the movie Deliverance! :vs_laugh:


I did grow up in the woods of North Georgia, so...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> thats is just awesome...good for you man :smile2:


It sure was nice; everyone here has been in the house for far too long.

The only problem I ran into the whole day was a big furry spider that dropped down out of the trees and declared himself as captain of my ship. I briefly considered bailing out and swimming home, but I didn't want to spill my beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Rojas Statement courtesy of @Olecharlie









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> It sure was nice; everyone here has been in the house for far too long.
> 
> The only problem I ran into the whole day was a big furry spider that dropped down out of the trees and declared himself as captain of my ship. I briefly considered bailing out and swimming home, but I didn't want to spill my beer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


almost made you walk the plank eh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal Elegancia from my coffee roaster, with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Reading St Thomas Aquinas and having my morning coffee and cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Nub Cameroon this morning with coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ending my day late with this shorty. Curivari Buenaventura Picadores Fumas. Such a long name for a short 4x44 cigar. Pretty tasty though :grin2:


----------



## ukbob

Started the day with a Charatan Churchill, quiet good burn little bit uneven getting near the end and quite mild. Definitely be buying again.


----------



## Kidvegas

A few days off the truck and this K222 is behaving greatly. Perfect draw almost razor sharp burn line and flavors only slightly tweaked form a little over humidity. All in all dang great ROTT and a few weeks sleep I feel wil be just enough to make it Spectacular!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

No idea what soccer has to do with an Air Bender?


----------



## UBC03

OldGringo said:


> No idea what soccer has to do with an Air Bender?


I have no idea what soccer has to do with anything.... EVER. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Kidvegas

Woof









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Davidoff golden band awards.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## blackrabbit

A little partagas that someone gave me a while back.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mi Querida this afternoon.


----------



## TX Cigar

Smokin this and this.


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Annie with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

A smooth man o war virtue to go along with a too strong margarita


----------



## Hickorynut

Sombrero De Copa....deep fried peanut shell, salty, cedar, pepper goodness. With IBCC Tanzanian Peaberry brewed over ice.

These are going to be stellar in 6-12 mos...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## winkmtb

Oliva V Melanio


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

JtAv8tor said:


> JT special super limited made from the rarest tobacco ever found, smuggled by a Kessel Spice bootlegger and rolled by Darth Vader himself.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

So far....





















Had to pitch that BLTC. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winkmtb

RP 1990


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

And now lunch break!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last couple days

AB was boring and i struggled on the LFD's draw

Brownstone was nice

God bless


----------



## cracker1397

Quesada Oktoberfest 
Practicing for my retirement in 10 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Tre J Invictus. Tre J is a local cigar company that launched their brand a few years ago at one of my local joints.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

4 yr old Illusione Rothschildes


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoked one of these last night after the storm and it was so good, had to have another!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva melanio, courtesy of @Olecharlie


----------



## jmt8706

DE MUWAT. Nothing but burn issues, wouldn't be the first time with a MUWAT.


----------



## huffer33

Continuing on from the celebrations box with a La Flor Litto Gomez. 15 years and six thousand students later I have my first 200 finishing their last assignment online now.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Still a favorite!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Johnny Walker


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra









Much heartier than the black or silver. I recommend these for those wanting a beefier, peppery smoke. 
Reasonably priced if you know where to look >


----------



## Wheels Up

Camacho Triple Maduro Monday while I set up to make some sawdust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Soapbox and Ballast Point...time to drown the sorrow....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Las Calaveras 2019!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Mornin Charlie, I’ll smoke one with you.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Wheels Up


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> DE MUWAT. Nothing but burn issues, wouldn't be the first time with a MUWAT.


I tried one of those about a year ago and hated it! So I have another one with a lot if rest on it to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Oliva melanio, courtesy of @Olecharlie


I thought I sent you a Melanio V Maduro Torpedo or was that @jmt8706?


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> I tried one of those about a year ago and hated it! So I have another one with a lot if rest on it to see if it makes any difference.


I hate em rott (garbage) but after 3-4 years they're one of my top smokes.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> I hate em rott (garbage) but after 3-4 years they're one of my top smokes.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Humm interesting, well I'm not waiting 3 years but the one I have probably has a year on it, so we will see.


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Humm interesting, well I'm not waiting 3 years but the one I have probably has a year on it, so we will see.


I gave away all but one. It was hiding in the back of my cabinet. I don't plan smokes, mostly just reach in and grab one. I grabbed the last MUWAT. Didn't expect much but it was freakin excellent. I don't remember much but I remember regretting giving them all away, except the one..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## blackrabbit

Illusione Rothchild


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> I thought I sent you a Melanio V Maduro Torpedo or was that @jmt8706?


you sent me both :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje Tuesday and glenfiddich.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> you sent me both :grin2:


I forgot to take my memory pill!!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday and glenfiddich.


Good Scotch!


----------



## Wheels Up

Piddling around in my pasture this afternoon with an LFD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

@Olecharlie - yes it is. Do you like Glenfiddich or Glenlivet better? I've traditionally had more Glenlivet but the more I have glenfiddich i really like it. Of course, like so many cigars, I can't really pinpoint the differences its just all good.


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> I forgot to take my memory pill!!!!


....and both are appreciated :smile2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

Leaf by James


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From 2015
Actually holding up pretty well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Caldwell Anastasia... surprisingly good!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A JC and a Dunkin Latte after going to Kroger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday, wish I had bought a Box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> I thought I sent you a Melanio V Maduro Torpedo or was that @jmt8706?


Wasn't me. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## BobP

Before the rain.


----------



## Kidvegas

Chocolate Bar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

d.Uncut on a windy eve....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From a box split with @Cigary










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

After a long day.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2013 Nestor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Olecharlie said:


> From a box split with @Cigary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still have 1 box left....I swear Huber is a Cigar genius...he could take horse$hit and tobacco from Antarctica and create magic.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cigary said:


> Still have 1 box left....I swear Huber is a Cigar genius...he could take horse$hit and tobacco from Antarctica and create magic.


So then he'd be making Rocky Patels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Just saw this.,
Great Deal...Great opt price....get em while they're hot as I got 2 samplers.
https://atlanticcigar.com/cart.php?suggest=77ca0f5e-f7a8-4964-bc89-a68e3518e235


----------



## haegejc

Enjoying one of my favorite cigars tonight!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Charter Oak I got in a recently purchased sampler. Dated back to Sep 2018. Not bad, not great either. A little bit too much of a bitter nutty flavor for my liking. This was the Lonsdale, so maybe a bigger vitola would settle it some. Had some nice spots of sweetness but that is all that really stood out. Broadleaf version.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Relatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Sumatra,


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Hickorynut

A little AJ action today...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoc127

Cain Straight Ligero 550 Maduro. Have really been enjoying these lately. Any recommendations for similarly full/full smokes at a lower price point?

Got some Neanderthal OMs in the mail from Fine Ash this week. Super excited to smoke them in June.


----------



## CgarDann

Tried this but was not my thing










So smoking this now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Aquitaine Mode 5









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_

Archetype Dreamstate. Was not really into the Initiations I purchased fairly recently. This, however, was a very good cigar. Nice Connie with a bit of zest behind it. Would like to be able to find a few more.


----------



## Olecharlie

Panacea Classic PA Broadleaf from Flatbed

Medium body, medium strength, not complex just simple old school cigar. There's something about the rustic thick wrapper and the taste that just makes for enjoyment if you like PA Broadleaf!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Enjoying one of my favorite cigars tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy those as well! Good choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas and some southern sweet ice tea after the longest 48 work hours I ever had... At least is a beautiful day down here


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel and a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## cracker1397

Don Reynaldo and a glass of blantons









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica. Lots of smoke.


----------



## Wheels Up

Padron 2000 Maduro for the drive home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Run to getcha some
Stinky cow pies covered in dark chocolate and hot black coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and Jim Beam.


----------



## Rondo

El Rey ha muerto.









@Humphrey'sGhost how's the construction on those?
Nothing's as disappointing as a great lancero with a draw issues.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> El Rey ha muerto.
> 
> View attachment 277240
> 
> 
> @Humphrey'sGhost how's the construction on those?
> Nothing's as disappointing as a great lancero with a draw issues.


Even ROTT the draw is perfect
Rojas' best work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Even ROTT the draw is perfect
> Rojas' best work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even throwing off a tiny bit of ammonia it's still the best NC I've had this year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Very long day at work. We were required to draw up plans for a 10% and 15% budget cut. You can not cut enough training or reuse enough paper clips to get to either of those numbers. I am sure many of you guys have had to do the same, but it sucks when names are attached to positions. I am blowing off steam with a UF-4 and a whiskey barrel aged stout. I hope everyone is staying healthy.


----------



## zcziggy

09FXSTB said:


> Very long day at work. We were required to draw up plans for a 10% and 15% budget cut. You can not cut enough training or reuse enough paper clips to get to either of those numbers. I am sure many of you guys have had to do the same, but it sucks when names are attached to positions. I am blowing off steam with a UF-4 and a whiskey barrel aged stout. I hope everyone is staying healthy.


yeah...had to layoff 15% of employees...not an easy thing to do....got drunk that night :frown2:


----------



## winkmtb

Ava Maria Ark of the Covenant - this seems to require a little more active smoking


----------



## jmt8706

Drez_ said:


> Archetype Dreamstate. Was not really into the Initiations I purchased fairly recently. This, however, was a very good cigar. Nice Connie with a bit of zest behind it. Would like to be able to find a few more.


https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/archetype-dreamstate


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> Hoyo Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 277042
> 
> 
> Much heartier than the black or silver. I recommend these for those wanting a beefier, peppery smoke.
> Reasonably priced if you know where to look >


Got one resting and can't wait to try it. I am a big fan of the gold and silver. Black was pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Custom roll by @Fusion with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sin from yesterday and a Panacea Connie from @kacey this morning :grin2:


----------



## jpoc127

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Humphrey's Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even ROTT the draw is perfect
> Rojas' best work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Even throwing off a tiny bit of ammonia it's still the best NC I've had this year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Shit, I was going to pick those up this month but went for the OMs. Hope there are some left next time I can buy.

Happy smoking!


----------



## Olecharlie

A rainy cold day. Nub and Java










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

El Trovador by Flores. Burn was kinda wonky but still an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Rojas KSG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had that one but it looks amazing! NR is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra









Fire it up, @mpomario. 
I'll replace it if you don't enjoy it to the nub. 
Regardless, you need to have more on hand. Many more. This is the best thrifty I've had in a while. 
Trust me.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fratello the boxer. These are really good.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

LP Oscuro


----------



## haegejc

Fuente Friday, and I decided to treat myself!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea and Johnny Walker red


----------



## Kidvegas

This Is GOOD..., CH SANTUARY thanks to @OneStrangeOne... wow guuuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and WA pinot noir


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session and Kona on a rainy, chilly eve.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Happy Friday










Sent from the Westside


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rojas Statement. I believe this is my first one of these. And one of you great guys sent it to me from the Super Bowl contest (I need to do a better job of keeping track of those kinda things) I am definitely enjoying it.


----------



## Westside Threat

2018 La Careme, 2017 Bigfoot










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Stolen Throne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## talisker10

Fuente añejo


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> @Olecharlie - yes it is. Do you like Glenfiddich or Glenlivet better? I've traditionally had more Glenlivet but the more I have glenfiddich i really like it. Of course, like so many cigars, I can't really pinpoint the differences its just all good.


Glenfiddich 15 yr.. I have only had Glenlivet gifted and really do not care for it. They say their very similar...For me their not even close...


----------



## Kidvegas

Jacobs Ladder Lancero Top Rung









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Coffee Klatch is back on at the B&M. Illusione 888 paired with the Italian Lavazza coffee.


----------



## GunnyJ

Padron Churchill (and a pour of Evan Williams Single Batch) after a day of insane yard work...


----------



## Rondo

Unsub EZ


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm consulting this EZ Eminence while question my judgement.

Happy Saturday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Illusione Rothchildes and Iron Bean Rage.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not sure what I'm smoking here!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure what I'm smoking here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ezra Zion 7th anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Noel Rojas Underground House Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Noel Rojas Underground House Maduro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LFD TAA. I’m not sure which year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Straight Ligero and a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari reserva limitada. Really like these.


----------



## haegejc

Warped Bits of Havana! Perfect draw, burn and fantastic flavors!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

EZ Eminence and Spaten... Seems like we are going to be able to use the beaches starting Monday, time to dust off that board


----------



## Drez_

Davidoff The Late Hour


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Thrifty and good. I always enjoy smoking those.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

These are very good, but I really liked the Sumatra. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adams2672

Aganorsa leaf tonight really like these smokes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate Truffles (I think)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

After family bbq enjoying umbagog and monkey shoulder scotch.


----------



## lex61

I do like these


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Panacea and Johnny Walker red


So far how do you like the Panacea? Did you try the green label PA Broadleaf Classic? Track 7?


----------



## TX Cigar

@Olecharlie - really like everything I've had from there so far. Would have never heard of them without this forum. Red and green panacea and track 7 my favorites so far. Also tried pennsyltucky, i believe is what it was called. Any other suggestions you have I'm open.


----------



## GOT14U

Proper stick tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morphine Lancero and a Le Careme Hermoso No.1 :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> I do like these


Hell yeah!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

This little Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador figurado sent to me last year from @greasemonger. Holy cedar batman! Enjoying it a bunch...and of course they are no longer made. Thanks for sending one my way :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

First go at this!








Thanks to @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday breakfast with Don Pepin and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Menelik breakfast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> @Olecharlie - really like everything I've had from there so far. Would have never heard of them without this forum. Red and green panacea and track 7 my favorites so far. Also tried pennsyltucky, i believe is what it was called. Any other suggestions you have I'm open.


Have you tried Noel Rojas cigars? He is up and coming on strong... Underground cigars on line carry some of his offering and their shipping is cheap.
Lake Worth Cigar Shop out of Ft Worth TX carry most everything he has produced. Try the Statement, the Gavitos and the unbanned House blends. You may have to order by phone if you use Lake Worth.

While your on UG web site, check out BLTC and Blk Works.


----------



## Hickorynut

I love twist open cigars....Kristoff Corojo Limitada...and the "limbs' Dish said were causing signal loss...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I love twist open cigars....Kristoff Corojo Limitada...and the "limbs' Dish said were causing signal loss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It took me a minute with the "twist open". I thought I missed some new innovation.. Then I realised you were talkin about the pig tail.. must be a southern thing.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Laranja Escuro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge “Lite”.


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Even throwing off a tiny bit of ammonia it's still the best NC I've had this year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I buy those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Everything warped does is just amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Where can I buy those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last I checked both Underground and Cfed had them but running low

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Last I checked both Underground and Cfed had them but running low
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta with a Barleywine this Mother’s Day


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this partly sunny Mother's day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Year of the Rat with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Back to the well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Razor sharp burn, and stacking dimes thru the whole stick.


----------



## lex61

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Laranja Escuro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a new one for me. I've always enjoyed the Laranja. How is the Escuro?


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Momma day to all the moms!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

lex61 said:


> That's a new one for me. I've always enjoyed the Laranja. How is the Escuro?


I enjoyed it very much
Deeper, darker, richer of course
For me it took the Laranja to a whole new level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Shallow Gene Pool for number 2 today.


----------



## huffer33

EZ second amendment with talisker 10









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and monkey shoulder scotch after mothers day shrimp boil. 2 of these platters.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Fin de Los Mundos and the Godfather. This cigar is wayyyyy better than I was expecting. Very pleased










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Testing out a new blend for the home rolled, Ecuadorian shade wrapper, Nic binder, Nicaraguan filler with a small pinch of San Andreas viso. Tasty so far

TripleCapped.com


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vega Fina from a newb trade with @Spencer with Honduran coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuban Rejects Maduro Cigarillo


----------



## Wheels Up

Took the wife out on the water for Mothers' Day and I smoked something crazy while she found the bottom of a bottle of something bubbly.

(feet in the picture because I heard it was good form on some obscure cigar podcast @JtAv8tor )


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wheels Up said:


> Took the wife out on the water for Mothers' Day and I smoked something crazy while she found the bottom of a bottle of something bubbly.
> 
> (feet in the picture because I heard it was good form on some obscure cigar podcast @*JtAv8tor* )


Well at least the cigar is blocking them lol


----------



## Rondo

Special R


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Black_rabbit


----------



## CgarDann

Ezra fhk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good afternoon! 
Once again Modus II comes to the rescue!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> Took the wife out on the water for Mothers' Day and I smoked something crazy while she found the bottom of a bottle of something bubbly.
> 
> (feet in the picture because I heard it was good form on some obscure cigar podcast @JtAv8tor )


Is that a maduro Psyko? IMHO, ROTT they aren't that enjoyable, but give them almost a year, and they are great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> Is that a maduro Psyko? IMHO, ROTT they aren't that enjoyable, but give them almost a year, and they are great.


I wouldn't swear what the wrapper was. I'm unfamiliar with the stick, but I heard it mentioned on a recent episode of TripleCapped and decided to give it a try.

I've had it floating around my humidor for some time now and it was delicious. I'm not sure who it came from on here, maybe part of the NFL Pick 'Em? I've got to get better about labeling my cigars. Thanks to whichever BOTL I got it from; it was great.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro...relaxing after hanging lights that the wife got yesterday


----------



## Drez_

Guardian of the Farm Campeon


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Overrun Habano.....i think its time to read "The Stand" again.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dragger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Scotch and flatbed after 18 looong holes of golf.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

El Oso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> El Oso
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty decent smoke
You know how I love my Warped, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Chief Tonight


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Great smokes the last couple of days. The Flor de Valle was for Mother's Day. All favorites. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Oro and a rather large gin and tonic :wacko:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## OldGringo

RyJ San Andreas. Nice burn.


----------



## huffer33

New label remover. The jackal for tat Tuesday








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Having an afternoon meeting with Don!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Wrapper on this is oily and beautiful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Core plus Maduro and a pour of Blanton's Neat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday, ME with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

No Tats in my humidor so Ave Maria Divinia will have to do. After about 6 months of rest they bloom: not too strong, not too smooth, perfect burn, lots of smoke and the right amount of spice


----------



## TX Cigar

A quick punch.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From @GOT14U - great smoke. The firm pure white ash was striking.
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas

K222 for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Eastern Standard Midnight Express...at one year +....still not flippin my skirt....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

From SBCOTM 2/20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Every time I have one of these or the red I realize immediately that I waited to long in between them to have another.


----------



## Drez_

Room 101 LTD Conjura. Small guy, but pretty good old Room 101. Cedar and probably the most cinnamon I have tasted in a cigar. First bit reminded me of big red for a few puffs. Was pretty good though.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

There better be more than a few months of warm weather this year to smoke outside. It's 35f degrees in the middle of May now :vs_mad: Anyways, Viaje this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Four Kicks H-Town LE Lancero!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Boondock Saint with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Aging Room Nicaragua.


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja and Jack's... Found the perfect place to keep the foot bands from blowing away


----------



## jmt8706

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and Monkey Shoulder scotch after way too damn many conference calls today.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Namakubi Ecuador courtesy of @greasemonger .....weird cigar. Great smoke!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

Nica Libre Robusto 
Nice smoke, this was my first of this brand.
I just ordered a 10 pack of the Toros from CI off their Joe Cigar deal today for $27.50 after sampling this stick. Tacked on some Illusione Rothchildes to try on the same order because free shipping.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Earlier today from @kacey. Different from what I was expecting from a LFD.


----------



## Rondo

Nomad Signature. 
Meh.


----------



## Barry12321

C&A Mistress...eh


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 and a dark roast Sumatra


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning all

TripleCapped.com


----------



## PTAaron

Finally had a chance to have a cigar the other day... been crazy so I haven't had many chances - had this tasty treat that I think was from @JtAv8tor about a year ago:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Already smoking my last Diesel Delirium :grin2: I need to win the lotto.


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Finally had a chance to have a cigar the other day... been crazy so I haven't had many chances - had this tasty treat that I think was from @JtAv8tor about a year ago:


It's possible hope it treats you well.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## OldGringo

The venerable (?) F55 Aging Room


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Juarez and TJ's travelers Dominican


----------



## tarheel7734

Ryj verona churchill


----------



## haegejc

Matilde Renacer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra 
So good. 
So strong. 
So cheap.








I'm looking forward to seeing others smoking these. 
The devil is your friend(_hint_)and a friend of the devil is a friend of mine >


----------



## Barry12321

Rose of Sharon the Thorn


----------



## huffer33

Talk about warped I actually thought it was Wednesday. Flor del Valle








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## lex61

huffer33 said:


> Talk about warped I actually thought it was Wednesday. Flor del Valle
> View attachment 277746
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


In golf we'd call that a good mis-hit. Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## CgarDann

All out kings - give me your lunch money.

sounds like a Pink Floyd song 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> From @GOT14U - great smoke. The firm pure white ash was striking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Glad you enjoyed it bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

My last Oliva Monticello... Excellent cigar deserves an excellent cerveza


----------



## Rusty Nail

Late Hour.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and healthy pour of scotch.


----------



## BobP

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Wheels Up

Gathering tools to make sawdust and ashes again.

Man O' War Ruination.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Gathering tools to make sawdust and ashes again.
> 
> Man O' War Ruination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you would have come handy to the guy that was offering two bucks for ashes a while ago....:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Hoyo Sumatra
> So good.
> So strong.
> So cheap.
> 
> View attachment 277738
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing others smoking these.
> The devil is your friend(_hint_)and a friend of the devil is a friend of mine >


damn you....made me go down the hole at the devils again.....:grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> you would have come handy to the guy that was offering two bucks for ashes a while ago....:vs_laugh:


I would have sent him saw dust. But ashes... that's just creepy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying this in some nice 65 degree weather!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Coronado, spicy as hell










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Man these are always hitting way above their price point!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Trying to make a statement tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Coronado, spicy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


You need to try one of their double headed goats! Just sayin!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Flawlessly

Morning all...

Rested for two and a half years later...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones FOAB while thinking about doing a Gumby's Garage Sale this weekend >


----------



## haegejc

Triqui Traca and Kona coffee for breakfast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Last couple days Eastern Standard thanks to @WNYTony
















Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning, EZ pecan pie and some IB Rocko

TripleCapped.com


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Sumatra coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

"O" what a glorious day....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Gavito Sr. Generation I

This was gifted to me by @Olecharlie last July and it is a very good cigar. Another great one I've never even heard of. Thanks brother! It's been a long time since I've smoked an NC and this is a treat.


----------



## ebnash

Flawlessly said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Rested for two and a half years later...
> 
> View attachment 277794
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice mug! I'm still bummed I spaced out on grabbing a Murder Bean mug. Enjoy!


----------



## JtAv8tor

ebnash said:


> Nice mug! I'm still bummed I spaced out on grabbing a Murder Bean mug. Enjoy!


They may have another order for those in near future ...










Test blend #3 from my home rolling pretty good so far

TripleCapped.com


----------



## ebnash

JtAv8tor said:


> They may have another order for those in near future ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test blend #3 from my home rolling pretty good so far
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Yeah, the COVID BOMB has put a delay on the next batch. I've been talking with them. They are a great company and team


----------



## Mich_smoker

Catching up on 2 weeks worth pt1


----------



## Brew&Puff

Diesel Corona


----------



## Mich_smoker

Pt2

















Original Goldie


----------



## Rondo

#77


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Fuente Friday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Neanderthal H-Town lancero








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami and a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Mich_smoker

For Friday courtesy of @GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## George007

Had a Padron 1964 Natural. Have not touched a natural Padron in a long time as I do favor Maduro.


----------



## jmt8706

#flatbedfriday


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo Maduro #5


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and hot black tea... Finally stopped raining


----------



## Rondo

Underground Catacomb after the storm.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bits of Havana
Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tried this one. . Too mild and lacking in flavor - the packaging should have gave me a hint lol










quickly corrected my mistake and went for a winner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Careme with whiskey.


----------



## winkmtb

Romeo y Julieta reserve and Caskmates


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

LADC Mi Amor Reserva








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Laranja and Jack's... Found the perfect place to keep the foot bands from blowing away


can't wait to smoke this

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'17 JSK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

CgarDann said:


> All out kings - give me your lunch money.
> 
> sounds like a Pink Floyd song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And both are fantastic imo

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton VSG. Quite good, but this one is a little young.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drez_

Crowned Heads Full Court Press for tonight.


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Gavito Sr. Generation I
> 
> This was gifted to me by @Olecharlie last July and it is a very good cigar. Another great one I've never even heard of. Thanks brother! It's been a long time since I've smoked an NC and this is a treat.


You're welcome Eric. That is a Noel Rojas production. It was purchased from a B&M, Lake Worth Cigars in TX. I purchased a second batch that was darker and fuller in body. I'm uncertain if that is the one you have. Noel asked for feedback from the people that tried them to decide if that was going to be the exact blend going forward. I am very impressed with Noel Rojas. The latest production that I have is the Statement, a great cigar it is... the Blue Bonnets are great, actually all NR that I have smoked have been very good cigars. He has some later releases that I haven't tried. Underground carries some of his blends. Most all his cigars are around $10, there are some house blends cheaper that are very good.


----------



## talisker10

Padron delicias I think


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Sumatra,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Raven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Blessed Leaf


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Emilio Bundle
Cheap and good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Yep, another of these.... Cause there so dang good!!









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Whiskey Row









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

These have me thinking twice about avoiding 5 Vegas cigars


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse Connecticut.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> These have me thinking twice about avoiding 5 Vegas cigars


never had one....better than your treasured gurkhas? :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> never had one....better than your treasured gurkhas? :smile2:


Yeah, I think the Gurkhas gonna have to be retired. And after the devil site gets back to normal I'm sure the price is gonna be lower too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Sobremesa today.


----------



## tarheel7734

Ave Maria Reconquista


----------



## TX Cigar

Long live the king.


----------



## Rondo

Aganorsa


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Intemperance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Super Shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haven't smoked one of these in a while. Just as good as I remember. I do wish I hadn't smoked all the habano last calls I had, as that's what i was craving.. still the Maduro does seems to hit the spot well enough.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

JfR Lunatic...along other sticks bought at my local b&m store...the guy needs all the help he can get.


----------



## BobP

Black fly repellent.


----------



## Olecharlie

The Statement by NR and a pour of Blanton's neat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hot Cocoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Aquitaine corona thanks to @Hickorynut


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites a year ago and still damned good today. Whiskey pair might help..


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Aquitaine corona thanks to @Hickorynut


Romatherapy! Hope it treated you well!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this thing!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Bunch a good ones. The Providencia Padre was a really good Connecticut. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Decided on a never dead, not sure time did this stick a favor!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Sawed off Shotgun and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

JDN Gran Reserva this morning :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Can't go wrong with a good La Palina. Thanks @Black_rabbit.


----------



## Hickorynut

Coffee...mow....coffee...mow









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Churchill from 2016. These are excellent.


----------



## Brew&Puff

This was last night on the deck, just catching up on postings now.


----------



## haegejc

CroMagnon Anthropology










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Petit "Complex" little Power House! Thanks @TxColt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AVO XO intermezzo.. Nice afternoon cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 courtesy of @ziggy with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

660


----------



## CgarDann

Someone wants to get in on the action after smoking for 10 min I understand why. It's just damn good. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Amazon Basin Today


----------



## haegejc

UC ShadyXX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera esteli and Ezra Brooks


----------



## memp2atl85

NO 9. 1st one in months









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Flatbed PA Broadleaf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first NR, a generous gift from @Humphrey'sGhost. 
Espresso, root beer and Heath bar. 
Now I know what all the fuss is about :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello beautiful.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Rocky Patel Decade Cameroon... a lot better than the regular decade. We just had a mini hurricane passing by and now clear skies...things that you only see down here by the swamps


----------



## Westside Threat

T never disappoints










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

.....


----------



## Westside Threat

Knuckles & Bloody Shiraz.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Really enjoyed the Dark Sumatra. @Rondo. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Avo LE 30th


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pinolero with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Trying to get this in before the rain arrives!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Knuckles & Bloody Shiraz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


That almost looks like a Knuckle sammich from a couple years back


----------



## Madderduro

cao rabid reindeer....it'd be cool if they brought the holiday horde back


----------



## blackrabbit

Drew Estate, Herrera Esteli.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> That almost looks like a Knuckle sammich from a couple years back


It is, pulled it from the depths of the humidor

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> It is, pulled it from the depths of the humidor
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I remember the one I smoked to be very good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Back Forty
> 
> View attachment 278154


Luv the PA Broadleaf Toothy Rustic wrappers.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOTL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Very balanced cigar. Probably the lightest of his blends. Would make an excellent morning smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Very balanced cigar. Probably the lightest of his blends. Would make an excellent morning smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Blue Bonnets are good and have their time! Morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

First time with this one. HVC cerro, right up my alley, loaded with Aganorsa goodness &#129316;&#129316;


----------



## Rondo

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder








damn i'm so good looking


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and Johnny Walker Black.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Curivari Monday?


----------



## haegejc

Underground Cigar house blend by Noel Rojas with a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winkmtb

Le bijou 1922, much better this time around.


----------



## lex61

Monday


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Good morning








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

It's Tuesday and I'm smoking a Tat. Finally timed it right for a change :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed Mr. Caldwell's company with my morning coffee.


----------



## blackrabbit

Leaf Maduro- Robusto.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Steampunk...and IBCC Fierce









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Out for a walk between rain showers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2018 LC46 from @Olecharlie with a cup of Rwandan


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria... Not just a pretty label


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Red Label and Johnny Walker Black Label.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine Corona


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Quick Draw Pennsylvania









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot23 and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A wonderful Gavito thanks to the always awesome @Humphrey's Ghost thanks brother this is very nice!









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> A wonderful Gavito thanks to the always awesome @Humphrey's Ghost thanks brother this is very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


My pleasure Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar Robusto


----------



## Ren Huggins

LADC this afternoon folks


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> LADC this afternoon folks


good to see you back, man!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

For Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ditka 89 with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## JFran272

Winding down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Syncro Nicaragua... Be a lot better after two months of rest


----------



## TX Cigar

Hererra estelli.


----------



## Wheels Up

JFran272 said:


> Winding down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to Cigar Forums! That's a really cool table!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brew&Puff

Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> AVO Syncro Nicaragua... Be a lot better after two months of rest


And even better after a year!


----------



## BobP

Goodness.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> And even better after a year!


easy now...i'm still a noob...don't have that much of an inventory and patience in not my forte :smile2:


----------



## JFran272

Wheels Up said:


> Welcome to Cigar Forums! That's a really cool table!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thx. My old lady got for me for Christmas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

JFran272 said:


> Thx. My old lady got for me for Christmas...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty cool...got something similar (don't ask why do i need that in so. florida)...was a pain in the neck to assemble :serious:


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Public Enemy No 1










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Dissident Soap Box. Gifted by the always awesome @OneStrangeOne. Never having had an opportunity to try anything from this outfit this first one is very nice and I'm impressed. Good construction strong tobacco and pepper profile great for the first of the day to get ya up and moving combine that with an even burn and a perfect draw....WINNER!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano White Label Solamon from yesterdays road trip. Ecuadoran, Honduran, Nicaraguan filler. Ecuadoran binder & wrapper. It’s going to be a great day cigar taters! :cb


----------



## Kidvegas

Possibly the closest to a CC that I've found within the NC world. This BW's S&R is just spectacular in every way. Creamy leather like flavors that just blow me away reminds me of RA Superiores!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

ROTT from @Blacklog_angler
Not only a well aged stick, but a good batch. The Unicos aren't as consistent as they used to be. I got lucky. Thanks again, Matthew.


----------



## TX Cigar

UC Maduro after some yard work.


----------



## Kidvegas

Tried & True Mode 5 Cromag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Can't go wrong with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&S with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## ebnash

Fuente Queen Bee 🐝


----------



## Hickorynut

Villiger San something from a BOTL elsewhere









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Roma Intemperance... Little plugged but still smokable and my favorite beer


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Copper and a pour of bourbon


----------



## GOT14U

Dropped a 5 yr old Johnny O so grabbed this Proper stick while having a proper start to 6 days of R&R









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Washing this Chief down with a bitters and soda.


----------



## haegejc

So good!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel. This stick had some punch!


----------



## Travoline

Burning the midnight oil...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Epic Tenderloin thx to @Rondo for selling it to me....epic evening!

And no he doesn't have any more or I would have bought them 

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Sin Compromiso tonight.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Red army men 2020. Had to perform surgery with the modus to remove this tree trunk.


----------



## WABOOM

La Herencia Cubana CORE, torpedo from 2016.


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday 








Today 
The Devil's Mistress






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Gotta slow down on smoking these but it's hard to do when they are so good :grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

Got back from the mountains yesterday. Had no reception on the phone. It was great to unplug for awhile. Here are a few smokes from the trip. I smoked several more than this but I never seemed to have my phone on hand so no pictures.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Friday Morning!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Except for the rain later today it looks like we are finally going to get some nice warmer weather.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Nuevitas and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Kidvegas

888









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Diesel maduro with homemade blueberry mead (last night...)


----------



## Rondo

Gahdian of the Fahm


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Espinosa Habano no. 4


----------



## Hickorynut

Overrun Nica Maddie and Guatemalan...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Ninfamaniac,

Got a fiver for about $13 at auction and am blown away by how good these are. My favorite Crux by far. Perfect draw and even burn flavors are dark and delicious. Chocolate, caramel, and molasses not very spiced just smooth and flavorful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Was hoping this Johnny O Novedosos would satisfy but it turned out to be very lackluster so an inch in had to dump it










well my doggy said go for CA cigar of the year. I don't know exactly how you'd choose no 1 vs no 3, but the cigar was devineyely great top 10 for sure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Salvation with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and generous pour of Johnny Walker. Hope everyone has a safe, fun Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## lex61

Kidvegas said:


> Crux Ninfamaniac,
> 
> Got a fiver for about $13 at auction and am blown away by how good these are. My favorite Crux by far. Perfect draw and even burn flavors are dark and delicious. Chocolate, caramel, and molasses not very spiced just smooth and flavorful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a couple of those in a MAW shipment. They're very good!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Very enjoyable!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Super Belicoso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro, looking forward to a (hopefully) 3 day weekend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Killer Bee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

Diesel Uncut Connecticut.
This is one tasty cigar!


----------



## Westside Threat

Raven E.O.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mich_smoker

Caramel and coffee ummm.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Warped Kings Stride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Making a statement while on vacation!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Kidvegas

The Ladder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

Big Papi!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magste

CAO La Traviata


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning! Liga L-40 and Iron Bean ODIN!! Good stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## JFran272

magste said:


> CAO La Traviata


Nice lighter Bud!!!! One of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Grateful to have Constitutional rights.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Best Seller


----------



## huffer33

Yesterday's








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nacatamale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Best Connie out there IMO... JSK tyrannical buc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with the last of the Rwandan,


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Don't have much in my arsenal at the moment as I'm letting them rest but enjoyed this
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=278546&stc=1&d=1590261624


----------



## Kidvegas

Umbagog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

DeNobili. I just love 'em. Totally satisfying after chili dogs with lots of raw onion. No other cigar will stand up to chili dogs (IMO)


----------



## CgarDann

When I saw the color of the cello I knew this would be good. And it was Amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

FyR


----------



## huffer33

Esteban Carrera chupacabra








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra


----------



## 09FXSTB

Fausto this afternoon.


----------



## zcziggy

La Boheme after a great Italian sub made at home, now let's hope it doesn't start raining


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> good to see you back, man!!!


You know I have to pop in and try being social every now and then, haha!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Thanks @S&W! I see now why you say these are a favorite.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Zino Platinum Scepter Pudge


----------



## Kidvegas

09FXSTB said:


> Fausto this afternoon.


Killer smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Crux Guild and Blanton's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sawed Off Shotgun thanks to a great brother @Humphrey's Ghost. I've not had the chance to smoke many EZ blends cause they sellout so damn fast, but the ones I've tried I definitely liked. 
This one is the best so far. Started with a black coffee profile with black pepper mild cream on the retro and I'm thinking as I get to the second 3rd we're gonna hit flavor bomb status.

Thanks so much for sending this my way brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

Punch London Club


----------



## ebnash

Viaje Skull and Bones courtesy of brother @Olecharlie Another great smoke from him.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fox Mystery Box Press. This is the second one I've had of these....I wish I could figure out what it is....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Fox Mystery Box Press. This is the second one I've had of these....I wish I could figure out what it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Then it wouldn't be a Mystery!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man o War Puro Auténtico Maduro by the fire... I know... It's hot down here but it looks pretty...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'17 L40
Just hitting it's prime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Not sure what this is, but it's good! I think it came from @Tulse a couple of years ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Always good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## jmt8706

Travoline said:


> Not sure what this is, but it's good! I think it came from @Tulse a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Room101 Master Collection 3. Looks like the Roxxo size, habano wrapper. One of my fav's!


----------



## GOT14U

Oh look at that!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc

Late last night. Great cigar. 









and this morning! Great start to my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Meet up with Mr Padilla...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Laranja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Reading and sitting in the shade with a Nub and my last cup of IBCC; before the rain moves in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Singularé 2014 Anunnaki


----------



## TCstr8

My favorite of the Ligas









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monte White Churchill.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Illusione Singularé 2014 Anunnaki
> 
> View attachment 278620


Hey Ron, How was that Anunnaki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Aganorsa Habano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

One of my fave cheaper ones









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## CgarDann

Usually I am not a fan of the Connecticut wrapper but Caldwell can do no wrong - flavor bomb










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

EL Triunfador









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

After several hours on the boat.


----------



## Olecharlie

How about some Roma and a smoked Hog with biscuits and Red Rye gravy!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor de Cesar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

Kidvegas said:


> Hey Ron, How was that Anunnaki?


Twas a great morning smoke, Joe. Cashew granola with honey and a little salt.


----------



## TX Cigar

Long Live The King and Johnny Walker Black.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Flor de Cesar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a good smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

TCstr8 said:


> My favorite of the Ligas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Mine too without a doubt!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Oh look at that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Jerod I can't make that out is that a Proper?


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones courtesy of brother @Olecharlie Another great smoke from him.


Glad you enjoyed it Eric!


----------



## tarheel7734

Lgc miami


----------



## Hickorynut

2007 La Aurora Cammie and then it's back to work....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MOW Puro Authentico Maduro.
Always a pleasure.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes,


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Jerod I can't make that out is that a Proper?


Yes sir it is.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Tonight poolside with some watermelon moonshine! Yummy! 18' catacomb









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alma Del Fuego

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoxd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice morning here in TN

Nub and Jim's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Cameroon Selection, corona


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Today so far.


----------



## Kidvegas

Miami Reserva









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Persian King Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Churchill.


----------



## huffer33

Happy Memorial Day








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

No self control here 😛


----------



## CgarDann

Wow what a cigar full body but so balanced box worthy for sure IMHO. Can't wait to see how this will smoke in 6 months to a year

@Humphrey's Ghost thanks for the heads up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Court Reserve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

888 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Rojas Statement from the cabin fever pass and Grangestone single malt fire water


----------



## JFran272

WARLORD!! N citrus ipa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Wow what a cigar full body but so balanced box worthy for sure IMHO. Can't wait to see how this will smoke in 6 months to a year
> 
> @Humphrey's Ghost thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or two box worthy, LOL
Glad you like it as much as I do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Rage and IBC cream soda.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rojas & Bloody Shiraz










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Savor De Esteli Maduro
An early Rojas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

One from up north and one for the drive back home.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Isabella. It came from one of you fine gents! It was a good change of pace after sitting at the emergency vet all day today. The big oaf in the background got a foxtail up his nose this morning. But he’s recovering well!


----------



## GOT14U

Some knuckle EZ









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Lot 23 Maduro Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

K222









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Memorial Day smoke courtesy of @Olecharlie
Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A walk today with the wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Another boring day in lockdown city Oh well some morphine will do the trick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CgarDann said:


> Another boring day in lockdown city Oh well some morphine will do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing beats a quality Lancero!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Epernay Le Ferma









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War Virtue under so. florida rain


----------



## TX Cigar

Flatbed


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Copper and Johnny Walker


----------



## Olecharlie

2 years rest on this one with my last pour of Blanton's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

An old friend from college travels to Tampa frequently and sometimes brings me random custom rolls from down there. I have no idea what this was, but I would do terrible things to get a box of them.

The first third was light, simple, and on the verge of bland. The second third was easily as good as anything in my humidor, and the last third was just... wow. I wish I knew what it was.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Appropriate for my last of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> An old friend from college travels to Tampa frequently and sometimes brings me random custom rolls from down there. I have no idea what this was, but I would do terrible things to get a box of them.
> 
> The first third was light, simple, and on the verge of bland. The second third was easily as good as anything in my humidor, and the last third was just... wow. I wish I knew what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks like an in-house roll from one of the shops in Ybor City...they are hit or miss..i buy them anyways :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Wheels Up said:


> An old friend from college travels to Tampa frequently and sometimes brings me random custom rolls from down there. I have no idea what this was, but I would do terrible things to get a box of them.
> 
> The first third was light, simple, and on the verge of bland. The second third was easily as good as anything in my humidor, and the last third was just... wow. I wish I knew what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a Traficante Desperado. I did a review on one that was gifted by Traficante cigars a few years ago. Wasn't a fan but, also not the worst thing I've ever smoked. Here's a pic from the website








that shows what looks to be the same cigar under a different name. Might be the same or maybe not. Here is the review

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...97-desperado-cigar-review.html#/topics/235297

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Going to be hot today!


----------



## haegejc

Morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

@Kidvegas nice review man...


----------



## Kidvegas

zcziggy said:


> @Kidvegas nice review man...


Thanks Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobalu, Tx edition and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 278818


How are those still holding up flavor wise after the years?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> How are those still holding up flavor wise after the years?


Their holding up well, the flavor is still there just a bit softer, more of a kiss on the cheek instead of a slap to the face!


----------



## Kidvegas

OneStrangeOne said:


> Their holding up well, the flavor is still there just a bit softer, more of a kiss on the cheek instead of a slap to the face!


And who doesn't like a nice kiss to the cheek!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

On a Rainy day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Ditto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilbertjrhdz

Camacho Connecticut and NUB Conneticut.


----------



## gilbertjrhdz

What are the Maduros like...


----------



## Wheels Up

Kidvegas said:


> Looks like a Traficante Desperado. I did a review on one that was gifted by Traficante cigars a few years ago. Wasn't a fan but, also not the worst thing I've ever smoked. Here's a pic from the website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that shows what looks to be the same cigar under a different name. Might be the same or maybe not. Here is the review
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...97-desperado-cigar-review.html#/topics/235297
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good review, and I think you're right on the ID. Thanks!

I found mine to get stronger through the burn and finished moderately strong despite a very mild start. I experienced a slight sweetness throughout and struggled to put a name on the flavor. I was trying to figure out a way to describe it and all I could come up with was somewhere between cocoa, almond, or coconut, but not exactly either of those. I think you described it more accurately with "dried fruit."

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction with your review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gilbertjrhdz

What cigar is this?


----------



## jmt8706

Had this with my cup of Integrity from IBCC this morning. Finally some time off.


----------



## huffer33

These are really good. Cornelius and Anthony daddy Mac








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Throwdown with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

gilbertjrhdz said:


> What are the Maduros like...


Welcome! 
Maybe head over to the introduction thread and introduce yourself, :vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

Añejo 50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Had this 51rth yesterday along with a Silver La Amistad. The tat was very good. First time with that one. The Silver was good as usual. Only one more left after a couple years.







Today while finishing up the year. A '19 Liro Rojo. It was tight but nothing the PD couldn't improve. Very good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza with nice pour of Johnny Walker red.


----------



## zcziggy

Ashton courtesy of @Wheels Up. Thanks man...really enjoying it


----------



## haegejc

Brimstone!!! Need more of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A diesel during a break in the raining here.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Ashton courtesy of @Wheels Up. Thanks man...really enjoying it


Getting fancy on us over there I see...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Getting fancy on us over there I see...


yeah man... @Wheels Up hook me up with a nice ashtray and that fancy cigar...which reminds me......


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying this on a rainy night...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groover08

I smoked a H. Upmann Reserve (Natural) Sir Winston this afternoon, out on the deck with a work buddy who came over for a (socially distanced) chat. I was enjoying our conversation and did not want to disrespect the moment by interrupting it to take a photograph of the cigar. It was a truly lovely smoke. I could taste lots of leather, some nuttiness and a hint of black pepper. Some have its strength at medium-full but I would consider it medium. Consistent flavors for the first two thirds, with a noticeable increase in pepper and nuttiness in the last third.


----------



## WABOOM

RP The Edge Habano from 2016. I don't know if the current production is still good, but every one of these that I bought in '16 (2- 10 packs) are just delicious high quality tobacco. Perfect construction too. They have aged very well. I might buy more and hope for the best...


----------



## Rondo

My first Grimalkin. 
Two thumbs up.


----------



## Rondo

El Borracho


----------



## ukbob

Starting off the day with a Plasencia Reserva Original Corona ,excellent cigar nice even burn. Another box on its way.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MOW oval with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> RP The Edge Habano from 2016. I don't know if the current production is still good, but every one of these that I bought in '16 (2- 10 packs) are just delicious high quality tobacco. Perfect construction too. They have aged very well. I might buy more and hope for the best...


 It's been a while but I never had any problems with the Edge or the Sun Grown lines, I think it was Nish's personality and obnoxious advertising that turned me of to the RP brand more than it was the actual cigars.


----------



## haegejc

Morning Mode!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning. Having some Roma Therapy and two cups of Jim's. Should have my IBCC order in a couple days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Getting use to working from home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

La Barba Red Lancero. Good cigar but Purple is tastier in my opinion. What do you guys think?


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Aquataine... So awesome








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

My Father Flor de las Antillas toro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just lit up this and there's already 3 cracks in the wrapper. Hope it holds up.


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one from Flatbed


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bluebonnet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Sobremesa from @Natefiet. Really liked this one.


----------



## haegejc

Got this from my SBCOTM. Very good cigar but the price!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Silver Totem red blend... Perfect pairing for a nice evening by the swamps


----------



## lex61

Jas Sum Kral Toothpick 2.0 Habano. One of the few JSKs that I can actually pronounce the name of. Delicious from first light to nub.


----------



## Rondo

Someone sideswiped my Chief!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Another good one from flatbed.


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Brazilian Herrera Esteli. I am not the biggest fan of the regular HE, they are not bad, just not for me. I haven’t had one in a long while and I decided to try this version. This one is different. It’s growing on me for sure.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Someone sideswiped my Chief!!
> 
> View attachment 278954
> 
> View attachment 278956


What a culero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

jmt8706 said:


> Sobremesa from @Natefiet. Really liked this one.


Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Barry12321

Tried some Nomad/EZ the last few days... damn good smokes but I am on the fence about pricing. Plus if I really love something I won't be able to find it again ha


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Peruvian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje TAA 2020 :grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Viaje Skull & Bones Bruce Banner








Thanks to @OneStrangeOne for sending this my way. Starting out great with leather, caramel unsalted Cashews and I nice mellow spice on the retro. Couple other flavors I can't describe but all are very complimentary of each other. I'm thinking as this cigar heats up could be something special!

Thanks again Nathan. Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I don't usually smoke fatties
But I got these from a buddy and they are new to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Either Ezra or Nomad. Forgot the actual name.


----------



## Kidvegas

Mode 5








Followed by









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni with a cup of fresh roasted Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

First time back at the lounge.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BB20 Lancero :grin2: Picked up a few yesterday as they had a limit of 2. The shop I went to is also only allowing 3 customers in at a time. There was a line outside waiting to get in when I left.


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't usually smoke fatties
> But I got these from a buddy and they are new to me.


I've got a box of those. Let me know if you love them so I send you a few. :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> I've got a box of those. Let me know if you love them so I send you a few. :vs_cool:


Nice Ron!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD La Nox










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Stopped by the B&M for a smoke and visit and caught the Perdomo guy. Decent cigar for the $10 price but could definitely use a little rest. Rep mentioned they have a lancero in the works for later this year.


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra Espresso and Gnarly Head Dark Blend to go with it. Thanks @Rondo for the recommendation...really nice cigar


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days. 







BLTC Deliverance 







Davidoff Royal Release Solomon. Yeah, $100 cigar smoked excellent and was very good. Won in a contest. 
Then an old favorite. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and ribeyes on deck.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> I've got a box of those. Let me know if you love them so I send you a few. :vs_cool:


Honestly Ron, it was good, but I can't say I loved it.
They may need a nap.
You don't need to send me anything Brother.
Just post another picture of Einie swimming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groover08

H. Upmann Bankers Series Annuity. A little too strong for my palate, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Smoke from Memorial Day, and tonight. Need to catch up on my postings after a crazy work week. Sticks from @Wheels Up noob trade. Thanks man!


----------



## haegejc

Highclere Castle Victorian










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Another Flatbed (I'm bad when it comes to resting them-like a kid in a candy store). Redemption bourbon after some ribeyes.


----------



## Travoline

Never lets me down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Been a while since I'd had one of these. Still nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ 6th & rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Barry12321

Mundial... great budget smoke


----------



## haegejc

Morning Nub!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Piggy this morning. The rains last night here cooled it down to the low 60's :whoo:


----------



## OldGringo

Partagas Ramón y Ramón. Another solid recommendation from my B&M tobacconist. Nicaraguan leaf wrapped in Cameroon.


----------



## BobP

Last night.


----------



## Olecharlie

A walk and a Havana seed on a beautiful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Nomad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UF-4









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

haegejc said:


> Nomad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that purchased locally?


----------



## CgarDann

La hacienda in my hacienda lol


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Aroma de Cuba Nobelesse Viceroy


----------



## Flawlessly

Hit and Run (old version)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanWil84

@Flawlessly love that drink, did you drink it with the smoke? Curious how fruit and veggy juice / shake would fit a cigar... The acidity would be something else, not sure about the extra dimension to it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

DanWil84 said:


> @Flawlessly love that drink, did you drink it with the smoke? Curious how fruit and veggy juice / shake would fit a cigar... The acidity would be something else, not sure about the extra dimension to it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Haha I just grab whatever I can from my fridge. It's a surprise little fruity tasting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

@OldGringo. I got that out of a pass I was involved in. The first Nomad I've had. It was pretty dam good too!!

I have seen Nomad cigars at Stogies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

2019 Bishops Blend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Olecharlie

Trouble Maker by Nomad EZ and my first beer in a year. I Like good dark German Beer. This one is lighter but it's really good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Payback Room 101 and a pour of scotch.


----------



## Gumby-cr

My fancy pairing tonight. BB 2019 robusto and the last of the Ardbeg Dark Cove :grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Trouble Maker by Nomad EZ and my first beer in a year. I Like good dark German Beer. This one is lighter but it's really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke
Should hold up to that beer pretty well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Matilde Renacer and 1000 Stories red blend. Finally a whole day with no rain


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites with a glass of redemption bourbon.


----------



## Calidecks

My Father Le Bijou


----------



## 09FXSTB

64 with a stout from one of my favorite breweries.


----------



## Rondo

ez peasy


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

From 2016








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Some with @mambo5 and a couple solos this week


----------



## mpomario

NTCS 2nd anniversary smoke by Rojas from my friend David. Some of that Somoto in it. 







My favorite iteration of the HE. This and the Inktome.







Bearded Chef by Rojas. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

DapperEl Borracho Maduro


----------



## haegejc

Aniversario No.2 from SBCOTM. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Considered a lancero but it's too windy and gladly settled for an Aganorsa.


----------



## Rusty Nail

“v”


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Bearded Chef 2020! Dark oily wrapper, off the chart!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

El Triunfador. I'm really digging these!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

While I wait to see if the power company ever shows up
Emilio La Musa
Which I believe used to be the Grimalkin blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Second cigar today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soapbox and a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Kaos this afternoon!


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork and before the rain comes, hopefully.


----------



## OldGringo

Watching the world spiral out of control while enjoying a smoke. Hope you guys are staying safe!


----------



## Westside Threat

Does not suck!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I'm not sure what the name of this one is
Any suggestions as to when I should take the band off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Flat Bed Panacea and Monkey Shoulder scotch 
Great pair.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## lex61

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not sure what the name of this one is
> Any suggestions as to when I should take the band off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Melts in your mouth, not in your hands


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful quiet evening in NYC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groover08

H. Upmann Sun Grown Magnum. It was a peaceful outside smoke as the sun set. I'm going through an H. Upmann phase as I rediscover this amazing cigar world.


----------



## BobP

From last night.


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Illusione 2 and crowned of thorns









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning another beautiful day today. Low humidity, egg yoke and 70's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

El Cubano Gold Label Barber Pole Solamon. Dominican, Honduran, Nicaraguan fill, Ecuadoran binder and wrapper. New day, new week, new month, let’s roll!


----------



## Gumby-cr

No idea why I thought it was Tuesday today.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Surrogates crystal baller and some hippie (my daughter ) in the back ground lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

EZ blending sessions Friday while zooming with a friend. Viaje collector's edition this afternoon.














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Kidvegas

There's sometimes when a cigar that you've heard good things about turns out being just "MEH" ... and unfortunately this Rojas Statement 
just didn't do anything for me. One dimensional the flavors were bland. Mainly just a straight tobacco with some earth and pepper but not anything wow factor and not what I was expecting.

It was a gift and I'm excited either way at having a chance to try a stogie gifted by one of the most stand up brother here at puff. You know who you are !! Thanks again buddy just not my thing! It's the gesture though that truly matters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> There's sometimes when a cigar that you've heard good things about turns out being just "MEH" ... and unfortunately this Rojas Statement
> just didn't do anything for me. One dimensional the flavors were bland. Mainly just a straight tobacco with some earth and pepper but not anything wow factor and not what I was expecting.
> 
> It was a gift and I'm excited either way at having a chance to try a stogie gifted by one of the most stand up brother here at puff. You know who you are !! Thanks again buddy just not my thing! It's the gesture though that truly matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigars are a crapshoot
It's the Brotherhood that matters
Just trying something and figuring it out for ourself is all the cigars amount to
More Rojas for me! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cigars are a crapshoot
> It's the Brotherhood that matters
> Just trying something and figuring it out for ourself is all the cigars amount to
> More Rojas for me! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True words there my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

There was some nice shade out so decided to have a smoke while I work outside, usually I can't see the screen with all the brightness. On the other hand eally impressed by the build quality of the Melanio.

Great way to tone down the work stress.


----------



## Barry12321

Two solids sticks from small brands:

- Iconic Leaf Recluse Amadeus Los Cabos
- De Los Reyes Don Julio


----------



## BobP

Last night, Illusione, I think. Tastes like it anyways.


----------



## haegejc

Morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H.Upmam from my coffee roaster, with some Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

EP Carillo Oscuro and IBCC Fierce while I figure out what level of Jumanji we are in....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

3 cups of IBCC Integrity and a Nub Cameroon. Stupid Tapatalk won’t post pics 50% of the time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Wanted something smooth this morning.


----------



## haegejc

Lunch break! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Feels great getting back to porch smoking!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tatuaje monster the Michael








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Pier 28 Oscuro. Maybe for someone who enjoys milder cigars I had to toss after 10 min










Went for a sure thing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of days.
JSK Tyranical Buc Maduro







Both of these seemed appropriate














Last for the day yesterday. I like the Habano version better after a couple years rest







While doing paperwork online.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and sweet black tea... Glad to be back home...there are a lot of loonies out there today


----------



## Kidvegas

...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Viaje Buck Shot! Pepper and spice and everything Nice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## TX Cigar

La Instructora.


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 49


----------



## Ren Huggins

Been on the diesel the last couple of days. Thanks to @msmith1986 for the shorty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE,


----------



## lex61

Leche de Mama. I thought it was just terribly bland but I think instead it turned out to just be terribly dry. Draw was so tight after about an inch in and couldn't clear it. Wrapper started peeling off soon after. Deep-sixed it and moved on...










Lirio Rojo 2018. Much better.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ O&E Rye and Wyoming whiskey










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

La Bijou 1922, petite robusto. I'm convinced that these needed a very long nap. The first couple I smoked a few years ago were not like this. This one is delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> EP Carillo Oscuro and IBCC Fierce while I figure out what level of Jumanji we are in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Level 6, Hurricane Season. :vs_cool:


----------



## danthecigarman

Not sure of the right term, but seems i have a burnt out tongue from cigars and most of the flavors have just been flying over my head. However this guy surprised me right off the bat.


----------



## haegejc

This Laranja Escuro is fantastic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Olecharlie

Went to Kroger with wife at 7:00 to beat the crazies, all good, some groceries and a small bottle of wine, checked out at 7:40, girl says I need ID ok I understand then says we can't sell you wine until 8:00 LOL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Jury is still out on this one. Has that sharp underaged bite to it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

DC Maximus Figurado Toast Across America from @OneStrangeOne. This cigar is from 2004 and still has plenty of pepper left. Thanks again :grin2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> DC Maximus Figurado Toast Across America from @OneStrangeOne. This cigar is from 2004 and still has plenty of pepper left. Thanks again :grin2:


Hmm, I don't remember if that's one I sent or not, I do have a few, so maybe? Hope you're enjoying it! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, I don't remember if that's one I sent or not, I do have a few, so maybe? Hope you're enjoying it! :vs_cool:


I can't remember if it was a bomb or a NC wish but you also sent me an Avo from 2007 that I haven't sparked up yet.


----------



## Kidvegas

Top Rung









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Think I got this from one of the cigar fests I went to! Kind of meh!! Not bag not good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Newbie here...thanks for having me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Chief cool arrow. These have only gotten better. Distinct red raspberry on the cold draw. Almost didn't notice this jack-in-the-pulpit that was right in front of me.




















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

AVO XO intermezzo. Going out to eat for the first time in over two months... Hope the food is fresh


----------



## greypilgrim76

Haven't been on in a while, because quarantine has been a bit bonkers with everyone home all the time. (Nice, but bonkers.) Still, I finally had a chance to smoke one of these beauts this afternoon.









Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## groover08

H. Upmann Reserve (Natural) Sir Winston. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje a day late with Monkey Shoulder scotch.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days worth.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and espresso after a great Italian dinner at the favorite restaurant (and yes, the food was fresh)


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of the Brass Knuckles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Flatbed Back Forty and 138 proof RUM fro a BOTL! Thanks @Rondo this cigar is good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

PDR wicked pug with a little wild turkey 101


----------



## George007

Padron #85. Had some wine and steaks on the grill with my brother in law. I gave him one to smoke as well.


----------



## Wheels Up

A.F. Exquisito










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> PDR wicked pug with a little wild turkey 101


wild turkey...back in the 80's i had a roommate that every weekend used to wake me up at 3 am to eat kielbasa, mashed potatos and sauerkraut and wild turkey to drink...best hangovers i ever had :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> wild turkey...back in the 80's i had a roommate that every weekend used to wake me up at 3 am to eat kielbasa, mashed potatos and sauerkraut and wild turkey to drink...best hangovers i ever had :smile2:


... And probably the worst gas, haha! I bet that was good eatin' though.


----------



## jmt8706

Maduro day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal,


----------



## WABOOM

Gift from a friend bought in Las Vegas. 
Not bad.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> ... And probably the worst gas, haha! I bet that was good eatin' though.


i....don't....recall...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat

Tantrum 2014










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Bits of Havana courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost 
Don't shake your head Mark I waited a day before I lit it !


----------



## danthecigarman

Saw someone else smoking a Diesel shorty, decided to join as well as i had one.On another note, i started smoking in the front because neighbors like the windows open and its right next to the "patio".On the the hand I got a old man on the porch vibe going i'm truly enjoying and you can see the moon at night from here.

Also not sure why the forums keeps rotating my single cigar shots, maybe its from not having the phone horizontal?


----------



## mpomario

Last few






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuban Rejects Maduro Cigarillo after breakfast, will be smoking an Oliva serie v melanio this afternoon. Very nice smoke imho


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WNYTony said:


> Bits of Havana courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost
> Don't shake your head Mark I waited a day before I lit it !


Ha ha ha
Hopefully it cooled down from the trip first
I had that pegged as a Tony stick
Hope you enjoyed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ha ha ha
> Hopefully it cooled down from the trip first
> I had that pegged as a Tony stick
> Hope you enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did and I love the smaller size.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Neanderthal,
> View attachment 279492


I've been really enjoying Roma Craft lately, haven't had a bad one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite morning cigar, gotta find some Maduros on sale. I got spoiled at $79-$89 a box so maybe Holts will have another big sale around the 4th with those included. I'm too stubborn to pay over $100 for a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> I've been really enjoying Roma Craft lately, haven't had a bad one yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can be a bit temperamental Rott, especially in hi humidity areas but as long as you acclimate em no problems!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Something new that Small Batch sent in their monthly offering. Campesino reserva del padre. Flavor wise not too bad, def in the medium category mild-med as far as strength goes. Lots of burn issues where I had to touch up From what understand these boys have been in the business only 4-5 years so they still have some learning ahead of them. Curious what others think that tried this.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Here is one you won't see too often.
A few guys came up to the shop.
From the set we worked on of i know this much is true.
Somebody broke out a box of Padrons.
I think 4000's you guys would know better than i.
Not a bad smoke not refined like an anni.
But very nice indeed. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto


----------



## Gumby-cr

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here is one you won't see too often.
> A few guys came up to the shop.
> From the set we worked on of i know this much is true.
> Somebody broke out a box of Padrons.
> I think 4000's you guys would know better than i.
> Not a bad smoke not refined like an anni.
> But very nice indeed. :vs_cool:


I think I'm going to have to come over to your side of the boards later now :grin2: IMO the regular series Padron's with years of age taste almost the same as the 64 Anniversary blends. That's why I got 3 boxes of the 2000 series in Maduro last year to rest.


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Melted Vanilla Ice Cream. 

Absolutely perfect construction and amazing flavor. Goes great with an ice cold beer during my afternoon conference call.


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera esteli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Enjoying the nice weather!
Btw don't know why the pic is sideways oh well
[ url]https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=279554&stc=1&d=1591307732[/url]


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Back Forty and Old Forester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## zcziggy

TheRealQuincy said:


> Enjoying the nice weather!
> Btw don't know why the pic is sideways oh well
> [ url]https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=279554&stc=1&d=1591307732[/url]


Easy fix: take the picture horizontally


----------



## Kidvegas

Cromag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio maduro, tasty...very tasty, courtesy of @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Oliva Melanio maduro, tasty...very tasty, courtesy of @Olecharlie


Glad you like it Zig, those are good solid smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Cromag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may have gotten me hooked on these lol.


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> You may have gotten me hooked on these lol.


Your Welcome!

Seriously between these and the Aquitaine probably the best priced gem on the market. At least for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Nice inexpensive medium bodied Aganorsa stick. Picked up a box of 25 robustos for $86.


----------



## Rusty Nail

‘64 Torpedo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Been too long.....it's an AJ day...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ninjabread Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here is one you won't see too often.
> 
> A few guys came up to the shop.
> 
> From the set we worked on of i know this much is true.
> 
> Somebody broke out a box of Padrons.
> 
> I think 4000's you guys would know better than i.
> 
> Not a bad smoke not refined like an anni.
> 
> But very nice indeed. :vs_cool:


Slumming on the wrong side of town again? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## Mich_smoker

Camacho for round 2


----------



## jmt8706

Over-hyped CFED stick.


----------



## danthecigarman

Papas fritas and a undercrown coronet. I found it interesting as they're brothers in some sense. For now my conclusion was the paps fritas need some time in a stable environment as they just arrived today. However they showed lots of promise.


----------



## haegejc

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reconquista and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Padilla 1932, it’s whats for breakfast y’all.


----------



## BobP

Janus Tobak, no longer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and Coffee









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Ave Maria









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TCstr8

RC









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rosado sun-grown with Jasmine dragon Phoenix pearl tea








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Wheels Up

Stopped by the local-ish lounge for a Quick Draw Connecticut this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Glandon Family Sir Leland and an ice cold North Coast Scrimshaw


----------



## zcziggy

Well..my first Opus X and it is all what you hear about it. Part of the secret Santa pass... Green man...this is great, thanks!!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Chefs Edition.


----------



## TX Cigar

Flatbed and generous pour of Monkey Shoulder scotch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma therapy and a 2oz pour of Monkey shoulder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ninjabread










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Bespoke - Daughter of the Wind

DTT - Sobremesa Brulee


----------



## Westside Threat

Steampunk. Think might have been original release










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthecigarman

Smoked a Undercrown Maduro. Super conflicted here as the undercrown coronet cigarillos have beat both this cigar and the papas fritas cigar.The coronets in tins had individual boveda packs and the wrappers were very yellow, i'm assuming now that's why they're coming out on top(aged and humidified).For the other two i can notice the complexities but they're masked by this very bitter taste/after taste and when purging them they do show signs of ammonia and give a good draw after.

Going to have to be very patient and come back to these in 1-2 months to re determine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Panacea and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Hit & Run Part Deux










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting my Morning Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity Java










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Troublemaker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Boondock with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Aquitaine Lancero by Romacraft. Nice flavor bomb










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Long week. I think this is the longest I have went without a cigar in a while! Finally over Neanderthal LH this Saturday.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Zino.


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one. This feels very different than any cigar I've had over last year. The wrapper is very rough, rougher than anything I think I have had. Got a 5er of these. It's good just a very different feel. Anyone know why? Something about this cigar or maybe the others wont be like that?


----------



## TX Cigar

Probably should have googled before posting. It was on the cheaper end and is made from 'quality leftover tobacco '. Guess that explains it.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva Serie V Melanio


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Nicaragua...one more work week and vacation starts


----------



## tarheel7734

First time with this brand.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks to whoever sent me this.


----------



## haegejc

Lawless tonight! With a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## danthecigarman

Flor de las antillas and Project 40 currently.

Found the desription on the Project 40 band interesting, time and time again i've said this sounding like a crazy persons to non cigar smokers.

"Project 40 is the search to find a deeper understanding as to why cigars have a positive cognitive impact on the mind and body. Similar to music, cigars have a calming effect that allows us to feel in control as well as feel rewarded"


----------



## WNYTony

Another great smoke from @Humphrey's Ghost - Rojas Statement. Thanks Mark - really liked this one.


----------



## ukbob

Regius Connecticut Toro, nice cigar ,good even burn, good 1.5hrs smoking time. Shame I only brought 2 another order going in.


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Sunday, y'all. Drew State Java Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Nomad by Ezra Trouble Maker!

Dang this is fine. Inch in and I'm thinking flavor bomb for sure. Dark chocolate, espresso, cream, leather some mild spice and dried fruit. Lip smacking good so far!

Thanks Mark at @Humphrey's Ghost

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

At $18 a fiver these are really great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Kidvegas the fivers of those Aganorsa I got from the same source had filthy (in a good way) cello. Nice of them to rest 'em for us.
A great deal on a powerful smoke. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> View attachment 279780
> 
> 
> @Kidvegas the fivers of those Aganorsa I got from the same source had filthy (in a good way) cello. Nice of them to rest 'em for us.
> A great deal on a powerful smoke. Don't tell anyone.


My lips are sealed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EZ Brass Knuckles ..... delish!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

NR Gavitos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione 88 with a cup of Brunudi coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Its my wife's bday so I am smoking one if my favorites to celebrate and then it's off to 3 or so hours of grilling for the guests










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another Nomad Melted Ice Cream

These are really good and this is the last.


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Aging Room Nicaragua. Okay smoke. Not really my style though.


----------



## Wheels Up

Breaking in a new drill press with a BOTL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> View attachment 279734
> 
> 
> Thanks to whoever sent me this.


Looks like a Jack @curmudgeonista stogie there. He sent me a couple after bombing you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Apollo..good dog!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The T and Sebastiani red blend... Solid smoke, never disappoints


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and Jack Daniels.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami,


----------



## Rondo

Holy Barnyard, Dad!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Haut 10. It's been a while... incredible balance










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje ME II and a pour of Glenfiddich 15yr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Hopefully today will be quiet.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Epernay to start things off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Liga Nasty Fritas and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tramp Stamp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Fantastic smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Skull & Bones with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod




----------



## TX Cigar

Flatbed.


----------



## OldGringo

Haven’t seen these on the shelves in a couple of years. Right after supper I’ll crank it up!


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra... Liitle pepper bomb


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Flatbed.


How is that one from Flatbed? Have you had the Route 66 or any other of the Homestead line?


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra... Liitle pepper bomb


I have one of those to try.


----------



## Olecharlie

Emilio and last pour of Glenfiddich 15 yr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@ OleCharlie - it wasn't bad at all. Not as good as the track 7 or pennsyltucky. Think those are the only ones I've had from homestead line. But I'm hooked. It's all good.


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> @ OleCharlie - it wasn't bad at all. Not as good as the track 7 or pennsyltucky. Think those are the only ones I've had from homestead line. But I'm hooked. It's all good.


Their unbanned medium fillers are good too!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

S&R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy with my 3rd cup of IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Snuck outside to talk to Sam....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Yesterday and today.














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas and Spaten...what else can you ask for?


----------



## Kidvegas

Rustica....wow freaking good. Can't believe I've waited so long to dive into these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Oops


----------



## Kidvegas

haegejc said:


> HUHC. To hot outside for anything bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm... I'm thinking you've had a few too many tonight. That there looks like an unmentionable outside of certain threads.... lol happens to a us all from time ta time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

haegejc said:


> HUHC. To hot outside for anything bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one of us posted on the wrong thread....:grin2:


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday.


----------



## Kidvegas

888









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and monkey shoulder scotch.


----------



## Ren Huggins

CAO Nicaragua had to get one in earlier between tropical storm leftovers coming through.


----------



## lex61

Sam and I out for some golf today


----------



## DanWil84

Exquisitos









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Punch Diablo crafted by AJ Fernández.

Never been a NC punch fan but this is very good.







gifted by a great brother within the forum whose name I've forgotten. Thanks though to whom sent my way....it's very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Headley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

L40 that's smoking fantastic Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

the hooligan actually burnt even...that's a first


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wasn't impressed at all


----------



## Jrfoxx2

My Father no. 1 Robusto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge,


----------



## zcziggy

Gummy Jones said:


> Wasn't impressed at all


what did you expect? pac man never smoked anybody....:grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Today's



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya Copper and scotch.


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia...getting to like the whole line


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cain Daytona. Power has been out for a few hours now. It's still 90f outside. Might be sleeping in the basement tonight.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin Pie
Always great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

The Ladder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This Sumatra wrapper rocks, never a AJ fan but this one is at least worthy of a Fiver. @Rondo Thanks Bro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Padron 1964 85 Years









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nubbing tool alone is worth the price of admission

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Wanderlust & Auchroisk 23










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican coffee this morning,


----------



## haegejc

Meeting time!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Padilla Dominus before driving Ms Daisy....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Seraphim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Matilde and Gnarly Head red blend...really humid by the swamps today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Espinosa and Miller lite


----------



## haegejc

La Bijou too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Bishops Blend courtesy of @Olecharlie

Ice water as a partner on another uncomfortably hot day.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Bishops Blend courtesy of @Olecharlie
> 
> Ice water as a partner on another uncomfortably hot day.


Can't remember if that's an 18 or 19 either way their good. Hope you enjoy it Eric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Can't remember if that's an 18 or 19 either way their good. Hope you enjoy it Eric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one was marked 3/19.

Construction and burn are perfect. I think it would get better with more time and I've been struggling with RH control since my humi inventory is so low. It has a little bitterness but it's possible the RH is a little high.

Either way, it's a great smoke smoke. You have failed to send me anything I didn't like.

I think the best thing I've smoked in a while was that Rojas Gavitto A couple weeks back. I definitely need to order some of those.


----------



## Olecharlie

A decent smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> This one was marked 3/19.
> 
> Construction and burn are perfect. I think it would get better with more time and I've been struggling with RH control since my humi inventory is so low. It has a little bitterness but it's possible the RH is a little high.
> 
> Either way, it's a great smoke smoke. You have failed to send me anything I didn't like.
> 
> I think the best thing I've smoked in a while was that Rojas Gavitto A couple weeks back. I definitely need to order some of those.


For some reason I liked the 2018 better. I had a box of each, think I have only one left out of the two boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and Jack Daniels packing for a week at the beach tomorrow


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 279984


My first Balmoral. It says Añejo XO Rothschild Masivo and on the cello label there's A or maybe R MCF. 
Who sent me this and what's all the cryptic lettering about. 
Oh, it's a good cigar. Thanks.


----------



## GOT14U

Decisions! Apple Pie or Watermelon...screw it, both!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days. 







































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Shapeshifter. These are/were so good.


----------



## Natefiet

Finally settled into the new place, figured it was time for a celebratory smoke!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trip Maddie from Dino, @UBC03 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Kidvegas

Laranja Lancero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Nub, a morning favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Espinosa Habano no. 4. Pretty tasty and i got a great deal on them from cbid


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another smoke from my brother @Olecharlie

BLTC Porcelain Deliverance with Nespresso Intenso.

Finally cooled off as the Ocean Fog made it over the mountain last night.

Hope you all have a blessed day


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Barry12321

Couple of PG's


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday. Great flavor for a great price when I bought them last year. *#thriftythursday*


----------



## CgarDann

Long live the king










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

CgarDann said:


> Long live the king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple more to try of that one but the first was a little mild for my liking. What do you think?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Natefiet said:


> I have a couple more to try of that one but the first was a little mild for my liking. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I like it it has a lot spice so flavors are definitely there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

CgarDann said:


> I like it it has a lot spice so flavors are definitely there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe that was a dud or maybe my palate is just not there lol. We shall see when I try the others.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My first Ruination, really tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

H. Upmann and honey Jack's... TGIF!!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

#NLMTHA with some gin 🙂


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Back to the well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

El Gueguense and cold beer .


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Travoline

This thing is probably older than me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Just chilling with a moose courtesy of @csk415
And Prensado from a week ago.














Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

First Escuro from a recent CBid purchase. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Infamy Loves Company. My dumb as dropped it and now I'm battling a crack










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Natefiet

Spent the evening taking my folks to their first range time, having dinner and then cigars with my Dad. They went and bought their first gun with all of the craziness going on.

The night was a success....I didn't have any loaded or unloaded guns pointed at me....not even once. Anybody who's been a instructor for any length of time will tell you it happens far more than it should.

I capped off the night with the LFD Andalusian Bull that I got from @CgarDann in the Cabin Fever pass a few months ago. A decent smoke for sure.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Great morning cigar! I have really enjoyed these CT's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R44


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado and Burundi coffee this morning,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Barry12321

Isabella


----------



## Kidvegas

K222









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A couple really good ones from Cfed. Slither and a Bombshell. Then a Cinco Decadas for my 16th Wedding Anniversary. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sawed-Off Shotgun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

El oso mama. Very nice smoke thanks @Humphrey'sGhost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

D4









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Bull! Very good. I definitely get the hype.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ FHK with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## jmt8706

This was a good one. Thanks @Flawlessly


----------



## JFran272

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice Charlie
Love those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'16 Futuro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> Umbagog.


Always good


----------



## Travoline

Thanks @haegejc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF,


----------



## Rondo

Bueso Olancho


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Bueso Olancho
> 
> View attachment 280126


Gloves in June?!? That's not good.


----------



## Barry12321

Joya Antano CT and MBombay Oscuro


----------



## Westside Threat

The T earlier and Cleaver Special Edition with Bernheim wheated bourbon as a night cap

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

lex61 said:


> Gloves in June?!? That's not good.


Haha I was going to post the same thing

Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Great choice Charlie
> Love those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more @Humphrey's Ghost Haven't had one in quite some time. Come to think of it didn't we split a box of those a few yrs back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> Gloves in June?!? That's not good.


It was in the mid 40s last night.
_(fulls story in the anti-jacking thread)_

Today is sunny and beautiful and a Davidoff 25th Anniversary is the perfect post breakfast smoke.


----------



## MattT

From last night on the porch.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more @Humphrey's Ghost Haven't had one in quite some time. Come to think of it didn't we split a box of those a few yrs back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, that's how I smoked my first one
Don't remember if we got the naturals or the maduros though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Oh yeah, that's how I smoked my first one
> Don't remember if we got the naturals or the maduros though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was definitely the maduro! A very enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper


----------



## Pathfinder100

Alec Bradley Black Market but I'm just getting started!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ROTT
More great work from NR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Black.


----------



## zcziggy

Avo Syncro Nicaragua, started wonky but corrected the burn on its own...


----------



## lex61

Last of my Chiefs. I didn't care much for these when I bought them but after a year+ they were much more to my liking. Wonder if I'm brave enough to revisit the Rocky Patel Ray Lewis specials now.


----------



## restomod




----------



## Wheels Up

Sr. Carlos stopped by for a Sunday afternoon chat.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Really liking these little things.. @Rondo..anything similar?


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

On the beach.


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Double Maduro and IBCC on this beautiful day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> Really liking these little things.. @Rondo..anything similar?


I could name a couple, but they're either htf or more than triple the price. I group them with a Padrón, CCA, and LP9.

Why don't you give the Bueso Olancho a whirl? Cheap and strong with a little less mocha and more espresso.


----------



## Rondo

Illusione HL








Eye like this cigar.


----------



## Kidvegas

Aquitaine Knuckle Dragger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Diesel UHC and IBCC Rage....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Eastern Standard. Silk Road on the lighter side of medium but very enjoyable. Wrapper is very delicate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fly...birdie....fly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoked both of these today thanks to @Mich_smoker Enjoyed both. Thanks again sir :grin2: I actually liked the Nub over the EZ.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## TX Cigar

Undercrown maduro


----------



## Rondo

Serino XX


----------



## cracker1397

First cigar in 2 weeks. Had to pass my bloodwork for work. No nicotine for 14 days was not easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After a 10K today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Black Irish this evening!


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of the great Puffer that is known as @Kidvegas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WNYTony said:


> Courtesy of the great Puffer that is known as @Kidvegas


Those are tasty. Hope you enjoyed it brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

La Palina Goldie Dalia


----------



## Olecharlie

After grocery shopping with wife finally having a cigar and IBCC. Dominicana double Maduro overun. Best $2 stick I've smoked










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

09FXSTB said:


> Black Irish this evening!


I Luv Romacraft nice choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AJ Fernandez Dias de Gloria. My first AJ Fernandez, and I really enjoyed it


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Natefiet

Tried this Tabernacle for the first time today.. very very enjoyable.

Question for the group, I'm beginning to notice a correlation between the cigars that I really enjoy and country of origin.

The cigars that wow me are almost exclusively from Nicaragua. I've smoked some Dominican and Honduran tobacco but it just doesn't seem to do it for me. It could totally be the blends I've tried.

What blends do you guys suggest from other countries that are similar to Padron, this Tabernacle, Roma Craft Cromagnon, DE undercrown, etc???









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Tried this Tabernacle for the first time today.. very very enjoyable.
> 
> Question for the group, I'm beginning to notice a correlation between the cigars that I really enjoy and country of origin.
> 
> The cigars that wow me are almost exclusively from Nicaragua. I've smoked some Dominican and Honduran tobacco but it just doesn't seem to do it for me. It could totally be the blends I've tried.
> 
> What blends do you guys suggest from other countries that are similar to Padron, this Tabernacle, Roma Craft Cromagnon, DE undercrown, etc???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Off the top of my head... Caldwell The King Is Dead, Long Live the King, Hit and Run.

Davidoff Winston Churchill but some blends contain both Nicaraguan and Dominican tobacco (not cheap either)
Davidoff Yamasa (not cheap either)


----------



## haegejc

Warped El Oso Mama. Very enjoyable! Will have to look into getting more of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and Johnny Walker after a day at the beach.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull


----------



## jmt8706

Vegas Cubana


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From @Rondo
Great little smoke. Thank you my friend.

Like putting a chili pepper in your dark roast coffee.

I once told the local coffee stand that they should come up with a jalapeño latte. It would be their best seller.
She looked at me like I was insane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Caldwell Funfetti Robusto.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Another green Fuente. It's an unusually pleasant evening in Dixie... in the low 70's now and going down to 63*F tonight.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

4 years buried in an ammo can has turned these from one dimensional Nicaraguan pepper bombs into a REAL treat. Sweetness, almond, leather, white pepper.


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of days. A good run.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Last night!









And this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

I don't have any other plans today. PG 15th Anniversary.


----------



## CgarDann

Tabernacle thank you @Blacklog_angler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Le Careme with a neighborhood visitor.


----------



## Flawlessly

Padilla, yum... I saved this from @Fusion. Thanks my man.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

O'Hana Pulse wth a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Two wrapper splits on this one. One near the bottom of the band that traveled to the foot. The other under the band that went up. Not an issue until the final third. The wrapper split in half, and the cap fell off, I was able to get at least six more good puffs before being finished.


----------



## bearinvt

Just getting started


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad gold...pretry tasty, just not as peppery as the dark sumatra


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Siempre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a little LFD tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> From @Rondo
> Great little smoke. Thank you my friend.
> 
> Like putting a chili pepper in your dark roast coffee.
> 
> I once told the local coffee stand that they should come up with a jalapeño latte. It would be their best seller.
> She looked at me like I was insane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Rondo sent me one they are good. I was surprised, may have to get a fiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark #77


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Got some good news this morning so I'm going to celebrate by smoking this EZ Chocolate Bar :grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Got some good news this morning so I'm going to celebrate by smoking this EZ Chocolate Bar :grin2:


Like smoking a piece of fudge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto. Very tasty and not bad on price either


----------



## haegejc

Flor de Cesar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Archun said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark #77


What do you Guys think is a good aging time for the Sharks. I have one from 18 and one from 19 Should I fire them up or wait some more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

La barba for this muggy afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kopuffer

I felt sadness when she was finished.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> What do you Guys think is a good aging time for the Sharks. I have one from 18 and one from 19 Should I fire them up or wait some more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd put three years on any Fuente but especially an Anejo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Cavalier Geneve and Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and spaten beer..seems like it will never stop raining by the swamps


----------



## Benton_999

Giving a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend a go along with a White Russian.


----------



## huffer33

Run of bad weather here but I managed to get the avo in the other day and the TAA tonight














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Hickorynut

Forgive me father, for I have sinned....it's been a minute since my last cigar...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Got some good news this morning so I'm going to celebrate by smoking this EZ Chocolate Bar :grin2:


Is it what I think it is? @Gumby-cr

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice evening a great smoke and a pour of Monkey Shoulder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Today's my Friday so I'm all about this #77









I'm ok with only a years rest with any Fuente. Less for Padrón and DE Unico. Just my $.02


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enjoyed this onyx thanks to @S&W. 
Had to clip this one twice.


----------



## bearinvt

The Sharks are circling!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Found this in a drawer. I am fairly confident it’s my last one. Original release belle Ancre Reserva


----------



## Westside Threat

Time to get down to business. EZ O&E Rye and....rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

The Rojas from the last couple days. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro in Corona Viva

Bought a 5 pack of these a while back to see if maybe I wanted to grab a box cheap on CBID or other sites for frequent smokes. As much as I enjoy some of the other sticks i have i cannot afford to smoke most of them daily.

#1 of 5 is impressing me. Especially if I can snag a box at about $3.50 a stick.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Nub Cameroon which had a lot of rest according to the cello, for me it's almost ROTT









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Couple


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning friends









Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Last night: PDR oscuro with some homebrewed porter. Good stuff!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Is it what I think it is? @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yep :grin2: Still about a week and a half to go and I will be in the work force again. All that's left is a physical next week. I think it's going to be my sixth physical in a little over a year.


----------



## Gumby-cr

#FF


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm not a fan of cheap cigars because too many are trash. I am impressed with this Brazilian wrapped Maduro with Dominicana and Nicaragua fillers is great for $2 on CP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> I'm not a fan of cheap cigars because too many are trash. I am impressed with this Brazilian wrapped Maduro with Dominicana and Nicaragua fillers is great for $2 on CP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it smoke like a familiar brand? Last order of overruns I got had a tabacalera oliva seal inside of the bundle. Found out they were Oliva G's.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

CgarDann said:


> What do you Guys think is a good aging time for the Sharks. I have one from 18 and one from 19 Should I fire them up or wait some more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any of the Sharks, but I have several Anejos in various sizes from '17, '18, and '19. The more time they get, the more I like them.


----------



## CgarDann

Warped La Colmena courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. On the mild side of medium both flavor and strength wise. Perfect construction and burn. Flavor profile is woodsy with a bit of spice and floral/herb notes Reminds me of AVO or Davidoff I'm soMe way


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

#46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Whiskey Row









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

T52 while cooking a leg of lamb for dinner.


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Yep :grin2: Still about a week and a half to go and I will be in the work force again. All that's left is a physical next week. I think it's going to be my sixth physical in a little over a year.


Congrats brother!!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown,


----------



## Gumby-cr

huffer33 said:


> Congrats brother!!
> View attachment 280458
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Thank you :grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Sombrero de Copa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Oscuro....gonna fit right in the Bueso family..
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> RB Oscuro....gonna fit right in the Bueso family..


Would you put it at the top of the Bueso offerings?


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Would you put it at the top of the Bueso offerings?


Not yet. I think after 12 mos of rest they will be. They are like the Habano green label with a broadleaf wrapper. It is tasty for sure. Lots of black coffee and deep bitter chocolate with a nice spicy retro.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Not yet. I think after 12 mos of rest they will be. They are like the Habano green label with a broadleaf wrapper. It is tasty for sure. Lots of black coffee and deep bitter chocolate with a nice spicy retro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice! I was hesitant but now that you've said that... Cbid here I come!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor Del Valle from @CgarDann
Excellent, thanks Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Second of the day, Anejo 50 on the patio by the fire. If I told you about the first one you'd have to kill me.


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Blessed Leaf Veneration. Just don't care for these blends










Sent from the Westside


----------



## ebnash

Mi Querida and Ray Donovan


----------



## George007

Have not had one of these in years. Romeo 1875 non CC. Good smoke for the price and even better when aged.


----------



## BobP

Woke up way too early today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with its Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Perfect way to start my day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CroMagnon and IBCC after a 5 mile walk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Chris


----------



## talisker10

Padron 64 natural. Not too impressed. Prefer the maduro.










Bahia maduro. Not bad for a cheap smoke.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## CgarDann

Last one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

Ryj reserve


----------



## MattT

Currently enjoying an EP Carillo Encore Majestic on this hot day here in MI.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The Tabernacle.


----------



## huffer33

Aging room Pura cepa








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Juarez with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## zcziggy

Le Bijou 1922 and Spaten beer to start my vacation.


----------



## George007

Reached for a Liga #9 today. 90+ outside and it feels good!


----------



## groover08

AVO XO Maestoso Churchill, after a dreary rainy day in the DC suburbs. Just delicious.


----------



## Rondo

FQ


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Does it smoke like a familiar brand? Last order of overruns I got had a tabacalera oliva seal inside of the bundle. Found out they were Oliva G's.


Yes it does. It comes unbanned and in cello. I got the 4x60. It has the same wrapper as the Nub, Brazilian maduro, fillers are Nicaragua and Dominican. There supposedly all brand name overuns, they cant disclose the brand. I bought a bundle of 20 after trying a couple I went back for 2 more bundles.


----------



## bearinvt

I’ll call it a short Churchill from Cuba Tobacco Cigar Company on Calle Ocho in Little Havana. $65 for a bundle of 25 plus shipping. Aging does wonders for them I’ve had this for at least two years.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished up some "homework" for the day. This is smoking so good I just ground some fresh Kona beans to go with. Lots of AJF here....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A big gun here and a pour of Eagle Rare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Bishops Blend from BLTC that @Gumby-cr sent me at some point. I dont know what year it's from but all I gotta say is Wow! This thing is super smooth! I really hope the 2020 robustos I picked up a few weeks ago come close to comparing.

Thanks again for a great pick Adam!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Natefiet said:


> Bishops Blend from BLTC that @*Gumby-cr* sent me at some point. I dont know what year it's from but all I gotta say is Wow! This thing is super smooth! I really hope the 2020 robustos I picked up a few weeks ago come close to comparing.
> 
> Thanks again for a great pick Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Most likely the 2019 release. I smoked through all my 18's pretty quickly :grin2:


----------



## louisg

Some Marlboro gold.
By the way there is this sub culture called spirit animal. its determined by your character or your character is determined by it. be sure to check it


----------



## zcziggy

louisg said:


> Some Marlboro gold


i don't know why...but i'm thinking you are in the wrong forum :grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Barry12321

Dapper El Borracho Maduro
HVC Edicion Especial 2018


----------



## Wheels Up

My Father(s day) La Opulencia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanWil84

La Riqueza, which should mean "richness" or "wealth" which am because of being a father. How rich ill be will be the question .









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Root Beer Float with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mpomario

A revisit of one in a new size. Like the lance. 
HFD!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Room 101 SA. OK, OK San Andreas wrapped cigars. You officially have my attention.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Ligero By Morning. Here comes the rain.


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Domaine and Jack's. Hope you guys had a happy Father's day


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Le Bijou 1922 and Spaten beer to start my vacation.


What? The free vacation the 'rona virus gave you doesn't count? :grin2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> What? The free vacation the 'rona virus gave you doesn't count? :grin2:


free vacation my ash...haven't stopped working during this whole wuhan thing :vs_mad:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Natefiet

Father's day smokes. Padron Hermoso for earlier in the day for me. I did get almost an hour out of that little guy. Opus X for my Dad and Padron 1926 for me later in the day.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fathers day festivities with @mambo5


----------



## WABOOM

Forgot to post this from this morning. These have gotten so much better with 4 years of humidor time. I enjoyed it with Honduran coffee.


----------



## haegejc

ShadyXX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm a Romacraft Junkie here lately and this one is really good along with IBCC Integrity coffee which I have adopted as my favorite go to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> View attachment 280618


What did you think @Rondo? I got a couple a while back and thought they were very good.


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> What did you think @Rondo? I got a couple a while back and thought they were very good.


They were excellent. I was concerned about the draw before I bought them but everything I read about it being a nonissue was true. I only wish they were larger and cheaper. Even with 17% off, 8 sticks are over $50. I still might get more.


----------



## Madderduro

been awhile since I've smoked a caldwell...not to shabby


----------



## bearinvt

@Rondo, pardon my ignorance but what is that?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> @Rondo, pardon my ignorance but what is that?


Crux Ninfamaniac Dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Serino XX


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron Black No.89 :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

El Centurion and The Arsonist red blend...wine is better than the cigar


----------



## Olecharlie

A quick afternoon delight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

One of the things I love about this forum is seeing what you Puff veterans are smoking. I've seen and heard about a bunch of cigars I never even knew existed. Thanks to you guys for your shared wisdom and patience with all the new kids in school.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> View attachment 280618


What ya think Ron?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza Triple Anejo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Emilio AF2 after the rain......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Room 101 SA. OK, OK San Andreas wrapped cigars. You officially have my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Those are guuuuud!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

I am such a Maduro whore, and I love it


----------



## TX Cigar

I'm with u @restamod.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This came from @poppajon a while back
Good smoke, thanks Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Monday...

Last cigar on my deck before it gets demolished and replaced.


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Olecharlie said:


> Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I'll join bro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Fausto ltd Toro from the CRA Freedom Sampler. Lots of great smokes in this sampler.


----------



## BobP

Black Label, could have been Black Works? I don't remember. I don't even know where the wife buys half the cigars she gives me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Think I'll join bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, nice morning Therapy!


----------



## DanWil84

Ruination, first one digging it!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Nuevitas with a cup of Ethiopian coffee #Tat Tuesday,


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> Fathers day festivities with @mambo5


Love the Litto!















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

For Tatuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

20 minute smoke and some h2o










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Black Chazaro. Great construction and a very dark flavor as it’s 100% San Andreas tobacco. 

Interesting story about this cigar. One of the mechanical engineers in my group heard I smoked cigars and when we went to lunch one day he handed this to me. His name is Nacho Chazaro and this comes from his family’s cigar company in Mexico.


----------



## TX Cigar

The Banker


----------



## groover08

TX Cigar said:


> The Banker


Did you enjoy it? I've tried three so far and found them quite bitter and not enjoyable. I'll try them again in six months and my palate may have changed.


----------



## Rondo

groover08 said:


> I've tried three so far and found them quite bitter and not enjoyable. I'll try them again in six months and my palate may have changed.


dont count on it

After a day of them getting their monies worth out of me.


----------



## TX Cigar

@ groover. It wasn't bad. First time I had it at B and M it was alot better IMO. But still not bad, just not all that.


----------



## TX Cigar

First night out in the new travel trailer. Bourbon and good cigar after working my ass off to get set up. Surely it will get easier once we get the hang of it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Great way to start my day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Starting my bday with a good cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday @CgarDann


----------



## php007

Well it's been a good 6 months since my last post. Here is what I smoked over the last 2 weeks.


























































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CgarDann said:


> Starting my bday with a good cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!


----------



## haegejc

This for lunch









Happy birthday @CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CgarDann said:


> Starting my bday with a good cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday :vs_cake:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tasty Tatuaje :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> Starting my bday with a good cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday! Great stick for the day too. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

O Maddie and Guatemalan Coffee









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

@CgarDann happy birthday bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Dan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> Starting my bday with a good cigar


Happy birthday brother, hope it's a good one!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, The Hulk with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@CgarDann Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Super Shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo dark sumatra


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and bourbon.


----------



## Natefiet

Liga Privada Unico L40 courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost.

I said I'd give it a couple weeks after recieving my MAW and I made it but not by much! I saw this every time I opened my cooler and it's been calling my name.

Thanks again Mark! This thing is tasty! Putting off a ton of aromatic smoke as well!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thank you everyone for the bday wishes. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada Oktoberfest with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning with my Roma Therapist and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley Mundial PL#56 from the CRA Freedom Sampler


----------



## haegejc

Corto!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fratello.

Happy belated birthday Dann!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My session started on a bad note with a Gran Habano, tossed it, but ended on a good note with this Aging Room.


----------



## haegejc

Hit and Run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Pathfinder100

Yard cut time for a stick zealcigars mellow out Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut

BAKA courtesy of @MattT....count me a fan. Great smoke!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

AF and a peaceful afternoon


----------



## Travoline

One my favorite budget smokes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Pathfinder100 said:


> Yard cut time for a stick zealcigars mellow out Maduro


What do you think about the zeal cigars? When Brad went out on his own I wasn't sure if those cigars were gonna be legit good.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rothchildes
Almost no pre-light draw at all
Modus to the rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> PM me. I'll send you one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wanted to let you know that I smoked one of those Amazon Basins tonight that you gave me back in 2017 and it was excellent.

It started out pretty earthy with soil, coffee and black pepper. Then half way through it had a nice flavor shift towards espresso, clove and wood.

It's been awhile since I've had a cigar that I didn't want to put down.

Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First time with a Partagas NC, CC is a favorite but this one is great with Black morning IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ last night and RC this morning :grin2:Nothing beats a Neanderthal on an empty stomach.


----------



## haegejc

Underground Rojas house blend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Chupra Cabra


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 18 with Founders KBS. Getting shoot faced tonight...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H-2K-CT with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

TAT ME today


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good with a little Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## memp2atl85

Bull









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Viaje Full Moon. Worked my ash painting today... Me time now


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Big Spoon and Eagle Rare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Tiny LFD to end the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Two dirty rats after dinner with my lady


----------



## zcziggy

Gummy Jones said:


> Two dirty rats after dinner with my lady


those things are really good :smile2:


----------



## DanWil84

Morning where it for most of you evening









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool cloudy morning breeze with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Juarez 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fallen Angel...ran out of Spaten so next best thing


----------



## jmt8706

Cornelius & Anthony second. I think it's the aerial...need more of them.


----------



## TCstr8

Juarez. Hoping to make it through it before the rain comes in.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Lily
Based on the band, most likely from Jack
Either way it's a great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ ugly sweater from '17


----------



## TCstr8

JFR? A random won at the local lounge. Not a fan so far, bit I'm a trooper.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

Yesterday 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Jacobs Ladder today


----------



## TCstr8

TCstr8 said:


> JFR? A random won at the local lounge. Not a fan so far, bit I'm a trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Turned out alot better than it started, but maybe that has to do with the beers. Anyways, not bad.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

I see why so many people love these...


----------



## huffer33

Mora lancero. Yum bomb!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Sure makes a lot of smoke : grin
(Sahara dust)









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

One of my favorites with a nice pour of Wild Turkey.


----------



## haegejc

Treat after a long day of chores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Only 2nd time trying this. Not bad.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Beringer Bros. Red blend.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## bearinvt

Was at the lake a couple days, no cell, no internet. This was Friday morning.


----------



## bearinvt

Back home on the patio. That's a Flathead 660.


----------



## Westside Threat

Last two days































Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattT

Currently enjoying an EP Carillo La Historia









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Irish Hulk


----------



## Westside Threat

Imperiosa & Belgian Quad










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Original La Sirena from 2016
My last one
Can't get these anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Nice and quiet this morning, bug free as well. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Nistwright1

Four Kicks by Crowned Heads, which I am attempting to make into my first video review once I finish the last third.. (I am going to break the internet! haha


----------



## Olecharlie

Double Maduro Dominicana from C/P and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Original La Sirena from 2016
> My last one
> Can't get these anymore
> 
> Was it hard to decide to burn that one? I probably would dither for months before kissing something like that good-bye.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Neanderthal and Sumatra coffee,
> View attachment 281086


cat looking at you thinking..."really man? no treats for me?" :smile2:


----------



## Rondo

Añejo #8 with sweet, black, iced coffee.


----------



## mpomario

Last few days. Phone has been weird the last week or so with several different apps including Crapatalk. Never mind still can’t post pics. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Try again. 







Another really good Recluse. Los Cabos. Love cigars rolled entubado. 







PDR The Devils Wants You Dead







Another good La Providencia. Making my way through their line. A favorite so far. 







A custom roll from Tania Rojas. 














Toasted Marshmallow by Rojas from UG. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















First from 262. It was ok. 







A good pre church smoke. A couple years on this one. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

PDR cabinets election between the rains









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

btcsolo62 said:


> Hummer miner H1 mars
> 
> Hummer Miner Mars H1 Handshake Miner, that can produce at (88 Gh/s) hash rate with about 2800 Watt power consumption
> 
> CONTACT
> 
> *Address: Fuk Wa Street, Sham Shui Po Hong Kong,
> 
> Breda Busuness Park 8 4825 BG Breada The Netherlads*
> 
> *
> 
> Btcsolomining.pw
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-G965F через Tapatalk


ok...so the nigerian prince moved to the netherlands via russia...and what that has to do with a cigar forum? :smile2:


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


>


Looking Good @CgarDann


----------



## groover08

Illusione Haut 10, at my local B&M. One of the best cigars I’ve had so far. Delicious.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kudzu Axil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

El Gueguense, really good...reminds me of a tabernacle. Trying to come up with excuses to extend my vacations, otherwise my ash will be at work tomorrow.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Skyflower with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Me and an 888 catching some golf action.


----------



## lex61

Mother's Milk


----------



## Hickorynut

Many thanks to @Rondo for the heads up on Flatbed. This Panacea Red is gonna replace a lot of thrifty trials from the past...another good smoke from Flatbed... @Olecharlie I still gotta take the green for a spin...feeling like Habano tonight...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Enjoyed a DE Undercrown Dogma yesterday and now I'm having this tasty treat.

Padron 3000 Maduro









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> Many thanks to @Rondo for the heads up on Flatbed. This Panacea Red is gonna replace a lot of thrifty trials from the past...another good smoke from Flatbed... @Olecharlie I still gotta take the green for a spin...feeling like Habano tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I recommend the white label panacea also if you haven't tried it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gummy Jones

PAM64 mad on saturday evening with some buffalo trace


----------



## haegejc

AF Short Story. Forgot how tasty these little cigars are!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My First EC, not a big fan of Connies but this one is good. The 3 I like all have Ecuadorian wrappers. With IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Rosalones 342, first one and digging it, need to get more in bigger sizes









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Something new to me from small batch monthly offering. Looks beautiful but not really my thing. Reminds me of Cusano 18 with more strength










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war and some wanna be french beer...oh...and a nice cooling fan for these muggy swamp evenings


----------



## TX Cigar

Hoyo De Monterey epicure.


----------



## haegejc

Diamond Crown Maximus. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

When you feel like having a connie...nothing beats a San Lotano


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Wild Turkey


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL this evening.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Oliva


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Sumatra,


----------



## Olecharlie

Rainy day so off to the garage for a smoke and another cup of IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

El Triunfador on Tat Tuesday. Wonderfull little stick in every way, tasted great, burned even better with just the right draw and smoke output. Also smoking it semi outside didnt affect the burn, never had to relight.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup cup of Ethiopian coffee, #Tat Tuesday 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tatuaje after some yardwork.


----------



## groover08

Perdomo Double Aged Vintage 12yr Gordo Sun Grown.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Oliva G


----------



## Barry12321

La Palina Robusto and Dapper La Madrina


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ave Maria and Sumatra,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Vudu Dark no. 13


----------



## huffer33

Asylum straight jacket yesterday








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Great [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

I think it finally stopped raining.


----------



## George007

Romeo 1875. Not a bad smoke for the money.


----------



## haegejc

Joya Silver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Also a Joya.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Today was a perfect day for my father la opulencia. What an amazing cigar lots of smoke, great construction and great flavors. Medium on the flavor and a solid medium strength wise. 5er worthy - for sure. Box worthy - probably, especially if you enjoy the Marca




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Laranja and Spaten to kill these 97 degrees by the swamp


----------



## haegejc

Warped Lirio Rojo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya antano dark corojo with some Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jmt8706

#thriftythursday

I let these rest almost a year, and they smoke as good as any higher priced maduro I've had. Yummy!


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Laranja and Spaten to kill these 97 degrees by the swamp


That optimator is quite good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Umbagog this evening


----------



## Natefiet

First time with this cigar....think I'm going to order a 5 pack for more "research"









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## MattT

Acid Nasty... I mean Crazy Alice... I mean Papas Fritas.... I mean Nasty Fritas.

Yeah, that's it. Nasty Fritas.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

jmt8706 said:


> #thriftythursday
> 
> I let these rest almost a year, and they smoke as good as any higher priced maduro I've had. Yummy!


Seems like i was a day ahead...


----------



## Olecharlie

My $2 Double Maduro and IBCC Thor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending for a walk......reminds me of McLovin and TigerKittySoftPaws...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

MattT said:


> Acid Nasty... I mean Crazy Alice... I mean Papas Fritas.... I mean Nasty Fritas.
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Nasty Fritas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


im curious about the crazy alice...have you tried them?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Having a Proper lunch break today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

First time. Wasnt overlly nuts about it. Heavy leather taste and not much else.


----------



## TX Cigar

Crux Epicure


----------



## jmt8706

...


----------



## George007

Romeo 1875 I picked up from my trip down to Cigars International in PA. Also picked up some cuts of this from the butcher. A5 Kobe Beef for dinner for the wife and I. It is a beautiful day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria with a cup of Kenya Nyeri Tegu,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Some 8 year old sharks to celebrate my new nephew

With @mambo5


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'18 Deliverance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pérez Carrillo La Historia...nice and smooth with a little kick


----------



## TX Cigar

And now Curivari with some Wild Turkey.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

1926


----------



## DanWil84

Last Call, I get why this is a staple for some people.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Some kind of Fuente, I think a Hemingway. I picked it up at an event a couple years ago. Like so many of them do, it’s already treating me very well.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LH this evening


----------



## haegejc

Highclere Castle Victorian.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Stolen Throne and my smoking buddy max









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Lot23 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Crux and IBCC Thor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Special R


----------



## huffer33

From @JtAv8tor


Rondo said:


> Special R
> 
> View attachment 281442


Haha who's on the dog's ass?








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

huffer33 said:


> From @JtAv8torHaha who's on the dog's ass?


Einstein was embarrassed showing his bung hole so I covered it with a pic of Smokin G.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Einstein was embarrassed showing his bung hole so I covered it with a pic of Smokin G.


So SG actually is an ass hat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Neanderthal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

VBB 19


----------



## TX Cigar

Macanudo Inspirado.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

It's around 90 degrees and 90 % humidity so I am hiding in the shade today while smoking L40 with some iced cast iron from IBC. Rain starts in an hour or so










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

888

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica with some Wild Turkey.


----------



## tarheel7734

FUENTE FRIDAY. Casa Fuente Rosado Gran Reserve churchill.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and sweet tea


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

T52 and Papa's Pilar dark 24yr sipping Rum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Crowned Heads, I think this actually got a little stronger sitting around. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Rondo

"The Drunk"


----------



## WABOOM

I still can't believe the value these offer.


----------



## Travoline

WABOOM said:


> I still can't believe the value these offer.


Never had the silver, but the regular ones are one that I always have on hand. By far best bang for my buck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

First go round with these... and yeah I can't believe I waited this long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Proper night tonight.


----------



## haegejc

Opus X Perfecxion 888









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Regius Hermoso ( Seleccion Orchant Orchant 2020 )


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Einstein was embarrassed showing his bung hole so I covered it with a pic of Smokin G.


That's the best thing I've seen in months.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Cleaver 2.0


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Ashton symmetry


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

My first Cedrus
Seems like it would be a good smoke but I can't really evaluate it
I can't draw anything but air through three tunnels and it won't stay lit for more than a few seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> T52 and Papa's Pilar dark 24yr sipping Rum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to find rum. It's really good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Just wanted to thank all our great soldiers here and abroad for their past and present service that allows us to keep celebrating our Independence Day and have all our rights and freedoms.
Here is to you !!! 
....... and our Second Amendment 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy 4th. Smokin and smokin.


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE #9 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin and sweet, black, iced coffee.









https://halfwheel.com/tatuaje-pork-tenderloin-pork-chop-le-vignoble-return-oh-fck-im-lost-tour/

Glad I still have 1.5 bundles of these. They are selling for triple what I paid and I wouldn't ever consider selling any, for any price. They're that good.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Camacho liberty series 2020 for the 4th


----------



## Flawlessly

Chopsticks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin and sweet, black, iced coffee.
> 
> View attachment 281538
> 
> 
> https://halfwheel.com/tatuaje-pork-tenderloin-pork-chop-le-vignoble-return-oh-fck-im-lost-tour/
> 
> Glad I still have 1.5 bundles of these. They are selling for triple what I paid and I wouldn't ever consider selling any, for any price. They're that good.


Agreed. The one you sent me was fantastic. One of the best Tatuaje cigars I've ever smoked and I've smoked my fair share of them. Those and the JV 13 in regular size I wish were regular production but alas special tobacco is special tobacco.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Speaking of special tobacco. An old Oliva Series O. Cinnamon red hots,cedar,baked bread,and leather. I'm shocked on how pronounced the cinnamon is over everything else considering the age on this stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

ERDM Choix to kick off the 5th....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## WABOOM

Gumby-cr said:


> Speaking of special tobacco. An old Oliva Series O. Cinnamon red hots,cedar,baked bread,and leather. I'm shocked on how pronounced the cinnamon is over everything else considering the age on this stick.


Omg. I've never seen that band. How old is that?


----------



## WABOOM

Pretty fresh at 4 months. I'm happy to see the quality hasn't changed. I love these. Easily in my top 5 of NCs.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Zino


----------



## Gumby-cr

WABOOM said:


> Omg. I've never seen that band. How old is that?


I have no idea. I bought a few from a member on here last year who was clearing out his stash. I have 3 reds and 1 blue remaining from what I purchased. From what I've read Oliva got rid of the cloth bands in 2003 I think. So guessing 17ish years on them. They still have flavor left surprisingly after all those years.


----------



## Wheels Up

Taking a break from "R&D" (lol) to consult the wisdom of a Killer Bee and watch a storm roll in.

Happy Sunday, y'all.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Break time from house chores. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Gummy Jones

1 yesterday during festivities

2 one of the worst cigars I've had in a long time. Tossed it shortly after lighting

3 first time for this one


----------



## 09FXSTB

A C4 to finish off this holiday weekend.


----------



## huffer33

Media noche... These hit well above the NC montecristo reputation imo.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Kenya coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 50


----------



## haegejc

Decent little night cap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro with some friends


----------



## DanWil84

Ave Maria









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and some Guatemalan coffee,







It's hard to beat these $3 ea, the sweet spot for me seems to be between 1-2 years.


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> Special R
> 
> View attachment 281442


Classic! Good to see good old fashioned morals &#128578;


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Habano Overruns....I like em"









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Nice cigar. With notes of leather and spice. On the milder side of medium both strength and flavor wise. My only issue was that it felt a little light weight wise for its size and so it burned faster than would be preferred. I bought a 10 pack do will se how the rest are










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## huffer33

...














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and wild Turkey. These put out a ton of smoke and are really good.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Fog Theory red blend


----------



## Rondo

Loving my first Stolen Throne thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat 50th with a highball.


----------



## MattT

zcziggy said:


> im curious about the crazy alice...have you tried them?


I haven't. Seen them in my local shops plenty, but at the price point, I just can't seem to pull the trigger. Think DE missed the mark on the Nasty Fritas for that matter too. I'd be in more if they were priced similar to the Papas.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

AF SS Cameroon today.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Triqui Traca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Partagas Heritage. Just back from a little putt on a gorgeous Vermont evening


----------



## Olecharlie

Love this cigar, hate the band lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Hickorynut said:


> Nicaraguan Habano Overruns....I like em"
> 
> That's what counts.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Loving my first Stolen Throne thanks to @Olecharlie
> 
> View attachment 281676


Glad you enjoyed it Ron. That one is well rested, there is a big difference IMO.


----------



## 09FXSTB

CgarDann said:


> Nice cigar. With notes of leather and spice. On the milder side of medium both strength and flavor wise. My only issue was that it felt a little light weight wise for its size and so it burned faster than would be preferred. I bought a 10 pack do will se how the rest are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pulled the same thing out of the humidor today. I don't believe I have had one before. I definitely agree with what you wrote though. It is mild, but I enjoy the spice. It's more cinnamon than pepper. 
Enjoyable cigar


----------



## groover08

Montecristo White Label Toro. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Love this cigar, hate the band lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke
Took all the bands off of mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Tat Tuesday, really digging it, I didn't smoke to much tatuaje yet but it was great every time. Also the lancero is new to me, surprised about taste and burn.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub replacement for now and IBCC Thor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another one from the lost archives.


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday. Check out the cello on this. And what a perfect burn


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang it's like 250 Deg in TN today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Dang it's like 250 Deg in TN today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's so hot here, I just saw a lion take down a gazelle in my front yard...

If you're from Texas or Arizona, don't bother chiming in on how 92 ain't that bad. We know you live in the devil's blast furnace.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea and Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Time Traveler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra espresso and The Prisoner red blend


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you're ok. Haven't seen ya in a bit.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'16 Crossfire San Andres
These haven't been made in a number of years
Pretty darn good smoke, but I might be one of the few people that bought any

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Natefiet

First time with the Don Carlos Personal Reserve....not my normal but its catching my fancy









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Lot 23 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie Super Shot


----------



## DanWil84

Lunchbreak with this little fella. This was a lot better with a month rest in my Tupper compared to the one I smoked ROT. Tried my new v cutter, maybe bs but the draw was better. Cello shows nice age or is this normal with Cameroon wrappers?

















Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Very enjoyable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## php007

UBC03 said:


> Glad to see you're ok. Haven't seen ya in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I am good just got too busy to post for a while. Hope things are good for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione and Kenya coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria something and Spaten beer. Man.. is getting hot by the swamps


----------



## TX Cigar

H Upmann and Wild Turkey.


----------



## Hickorynut

All Happy.....Nomad! With IBCC Fierce..









I think this is after EZ bought them...and they are still great! I was worried.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I'm a fan.









The only SD I've had. 
Other recommendations?


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally got one in today, went with the flathead. And thanks to mother nature for cleaning my ashtray


----------



## Olecharlie

Menelik from Foundation and a pour of Eagle Rare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

php007 said:


> Wow @php007, you had quite a day! I got tired just looking at all the pictures!


----------



## Wheels Up

Rondo said:


> I'm a fan.
> 
> View attachment 281786
> 
> 
> The only SD I've had.
> 
> Other recommendations?


I'm quite fond of the SD Quick Draw in both the Connecticut and the Habano wrapper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rondo said:


> I'm a fan.
> 
> View attachment 281786
> 
> 
> The only SD I've had.
> Other recommendations?


I'm a big Jacobs Ladder fan. The only other SD I have had was the Kudzu. That one was also very good. I need to give more of their lines a shot.


----------



## 09FXSTB

L40 tonight


----------



## huffer33

Past two days














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO XO and Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thrifty Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't smoked a Matilde in a long time. This Oscuro is full of flavor and spice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie Super Shot with a cup,


----------



## jmt8706

Black Pearl. Spiciness, nutty, and a hint of cedar. Perfect with my IBCC cold brew this morning.


----------



## zcziggy

Sabor de Estelí by Noel Rojas, from the cabin fever pass...really like it, too bad this is going to be a one and only


----------



## huffer33

La palina El diario

Sent from the Devonian
View attachment 281836


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal and a Stout


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gravitas from @GOT14U


----------



## msmith1986

Mini BV for the win tonight. The shop owner told me his entire BV stock is at least 3 years old, and honestly I already loved these, but this is amazingly good with that amount of rest.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook and Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Not disappointed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Olivia G Maduro










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Anejo 888









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

CAO fuma em corda toro


----------



## Pathfinder100

plasencia alma fuerte


----------



## zcziggy

BLT Morphine, courtesy of @Olecharlie


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## bearinvt

Warm evening on the patio. What you don't see is my second Margharita.


----------



## Olecharlie

MEII and Old Forester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

A little larger ring gauge than I usually smoke, but I am really enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finch Sumatra while on a VHerf with JT and a few others.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## BobP

That bottom band did not want to come off. Kicked my ass for minute.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nicaraguan puro made with all AGANORSA tobaccos and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

LFD 2016 TAA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Climbing Jacob's Ladder and taking a break from brakes.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

Had to bust into one of the boxes to give these guys a try. So far so good.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nub Cameroon


----------



## huffer33

The t








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sitting down with the wise man.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Afternoon y'all


----------



## haegejc

Le Bijou










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last few days














































































These are very good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

RP Flor de San Andrés and Jack's.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva V


----------



## bearinvt

huffer33 said:


> The t
> View attachment 281948
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Ah, Whistlepig! Good stuff. They're customers of ours.


----------



## Olecharlie

H-Town and h2o










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura, The Explorer with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Isabella courtesy of @greasemonger









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Room 101 SA









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @Kidvegas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Good with coffee and chores....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Padrón Palmas Maduro from '08
















and this little visitor just made my day


----------



## haegejc

Undercrown Gran Toro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Zino Platinum Scepter Pudge


----------



## Rondo

Double post


----------



## Gumby-cr

JFR Maduro robusto.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon...damn rain won't stop and I have to grill steaks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Elysian Fields

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

FyR.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat TAA 51st courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 50


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> View attachment 282058


Show off!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today. Providencia Barrel Aged Old Fashion. Another good one from them. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Plasencia Reserva 1898 Toro , bit of an uneven burn throughout and a tight draw, hopefully next one will be better.


----------



## CgarDann

Solid medium strength wise. Cedar with spice flavor wise. Complexity not really. Perhaps it will do better with age who knows. Is the $30 price tag justified? Maybe for a true Davidoff fan but not in my opinion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO mx2. First time with this one.


----------



## Pathfinder100

La gloria cubana


----------



## mpomario

This is good but I swear it is the same as the gran reserva.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje SnB Hulk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Johnny Walker.


----------



## zcziggy

Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


Happy Birthday! Hope both are treating you well :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


Happy bday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday. Enjoy.


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


Happy birthday! I hope cake and ice cream were involved:wink2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


Happy Birthday bro! Looks like it's a nice one with that pairing too.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Birthday celebration: cognac courtesy of my daughter and Don Carlos courtesy of the green man


What??? No factory smoke with your cognac? :grin2: Have a good one bud!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday zig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@zcziggy . . Happy birthday bro.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Bought a fiver of these a year ago and smoked one right away, I didn't care much for it then but now its great. Amazing what a little bit of time can do.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy Birthday Ziggy!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle this evening


----------



## Natefiet

An old reliable, quite good with a year of rest on it. I may have to pick up another box of these on one of the auction sites to age for a little while.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

09FXSTB said:


> Tabernacle this evening


Had a Robusto on Saturday, I'm so impressed with that cigar. I can't wait for the box of Tabernacle in Toro I bought to age a little bit.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sombrero De Copa and Iron Bean...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy and IBCC Integrity Dr's Order










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

I have been on a Drew Estate kick. Had a T52 on the gold course. Late that night I had a Cafe Con Leche. Both great smokes!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Natefiet said:


> Had a Robusto on Saturday, I'm so impressed with that cigar. I can't wait for the box of Tabernacle in Toro I bought to age a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I love that cigar. Not sure if it's just my taste buds but Lancero is the best tasting of the shapes. I know there is always a taste difference between shapes but somehow for this particular blend the difference is really pronounced for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Beauty and the beast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

CgarDann said:


> I love that cigar. Not sure if it's just my taste buds but Lancero is the best tasting of the shapes. I know there is always a taste difference between shapes but somehow for this particular blend the difference is really pronounced for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havent had a Tabernacle Lancero yet but the ones I have tried have all been very good. I learned quick that you can't smoke a lancero like a Robusto or toro. They are easy to overheat.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 2017 Robusto.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Habano and Spaten (back to meat and potatoes). Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes, that was very kind. On that note...happy belated birthday Dino!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and evan williams.


----------



## Rondo

Pretty sure this is my last Verocú from a box that I very much enjoyed. A delicious and reasonably priced stick if you know where to get them > (hint hint)


----------



## Olecharlie

#2 today and a good one Indeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mancini yesterday and LGC Esteli today. The Mancini was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Tat noella 
Tat reggio 
Af anejo
MoW puro authentico maduro
Af 858 sg


----------



## 09FXSTB

Natefiet said:


> 09FXSTB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabernacle this evening
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Robusto on Saturday, I'm so impressed with that cigar. I can't wait for the box of Tabernacle in Toro I bought to age a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm a fan as well. They are a great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Outlaw WTF

J.


----------



## DanWil84

Special G, nice lunchbreak smoke










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Nub and coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Statement 
Thanks @HumphreysGhost


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BAM


----------



## CgarDann

Great cigar. Will probably be even better with a year rest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Got busy this week and am behind on the thread. Murcielago Toro Monday, Crux Union fire Tuesday, and a warped wayfarer Dahlia for Wednesday


























Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## George007

Olivia. Good smoke.


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Great cigar. Will probably be even better with a year rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are great...i never buy enough to rest them for a year


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Curses ROTT...as it is, meh... maybe with some rest


----------



## zcziggy

Life is too short to fight with a wet cigar... Back to familiar grounds with man o war puro authentico...much better


----------



## Olecharlie

Went all out lol. Something quick it's too hot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Rain cooled things down to 75 degrees. It's an Alabama miracle worth celebrating with a VSG!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

KFC for a snack.


----------



## TX Cigar

Never had this before.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anejo 46. This is my favorite size.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## jurgenph

Punch uppercut


J.


----------



## DanWil84

Thrifty Fuente Thufriday










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

La Galera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Quickie and IBCC Integrity before going to dental appointment. It's comfortable at the moment but the Heat is on the way in a couple hrs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## haegejc

Underground Cigar house blend H by Noel Rojas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch delight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Great stick as always...


----------



## CgarDann

Loving this cigar. Medium strength wise with nutmeg and cream flavors accentuated by a spice that I can't quite nail down. Very well balanced and burns perfectly. I think this would be something even CC only guys might enjoy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I had a box of those maybe 1 left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Back From The Dead :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## MattT

Olecharlie said:


> After lunch delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm liking these right now. Decent price point and a really flavourful smoke.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra 
Thanks @Olecharlie


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and pour of bourbon.


----------



## zcziggy

RP Decade Cameroon...better than the regular


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Quickie and IBCC Integrity before going to dental appointment. It's comfortable at the moment but the Heat is on the way in a couple hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they like cigars at your dentist's office


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> After lunch delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar > dentist > cigar. Must not have been a filling


----------



## Pathfinder100

Aganorsa leaf supreme leaf


----------



## TX Cigar

Aging Room.


----------



## jmt8706

Pathfinder100 said:


> Aganorsa leaf supreme leaf


Your stick is on fire...:surprise:


----------



## Pathfinder100

Guardian of the farm nightwatch








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Thanks @JtAv8tor

Good stick with lots of pepper.


----------



## Pathfinder100

jmt8706 said:


> Your stick is on fire...:surprise:


It didn't burn the stick

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

All out Kings with a Wheat Wine from The Bruery


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks @JtAv8tor
> 
> Good stick with lots of pepper.


amma tell Dino you showing off toes around :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

PDR 1878 capa madura


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> amma tell Dino you showing off toes around :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Hey, it's sandal weather up here. :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Velvet Rat while trying to hide my toes.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black, coffee black.


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

#9










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Curivari reserva limitada








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Blind man's Bluff Maduro. I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Aurora this afternoon


----------



## Olecharlie

Man I haven't had one of these in so long forgot how much I Luv em!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pathfinder100 said:


> Aganorsa leaf supreme leaf


Are those good, where did you purchase?


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> I hope they like cigars at your dentist's office


Good friends there, they know I smoke and drink scotch. I have this ritual I go through after smoking every cigar daily must work.


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno and scotch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with the last cup of Kenya coffee,


----------



## Flawlessly

LFD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Triple maduro camacho.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

EP Carrillo Dark Rituals..lots of smoke and perfect after dinner


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> EP Carrillo Dark Rituals..lots of smoke and perfect after dinner


Let it be known, that's what your head looks like after smoking a Gurkha. >


----------



## jmt8706

jurgenph said:


> CAO black, coffee black.
> 
> J.


What did you think of it? I have one but haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Let it be known, that's what your head looks like after smoking a Gurkha. >


you hear that.. @Ren Huggins? :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

Rusty Nail said:


> MB3.


nice....somebody else drinks wine around here :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Irish Car Bomb









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped Gran Reserva 1988


----------



## groover08

Padron Serie 1926 No. 90. This is proof that cigars are a gift from nature for us to enjoy without guilt.


----------



## MattT

Smoky, enjoyable, treat.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

MattT said:


> Smoky, enjoyable, treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Love the presentation!


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> you hear that.. @Ren Huggins? :grin2:


Well at least they leave your hair silky and manageable...


----------



## Spencer480

Talk about a smoke bomb.


----------



## jurgenph

jmt8706 said:


> What did you think of it? I have one but haven't smoked it yet.


it is easily my favorite CAO 
most of then are pretty tight though, and really smoke best after being acclimated to around 60% RH.

i don't really understand the marketing behind them... they've been advertised as a "limited run" and "grab 'em now before they are gone" for the last 10 years or so 

i'm probably going to ruffle some feathers if i say this is a good alternative for a habano, if you can't get your hands on one of those, and that more medium flavor profile suits you.

J.


----------



## jurgenph

Alec Bradley Tempus.


J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked up a few of these last year. Total gimmick cigar unfortunately :frown2:. I didn't even get halfway through it before tossing it. I did split it open and see at least it was full leaf and not short filler.


----------



## Olecharlie

No Idea, the IBCC Integrity is rocking










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Time to turn wrenches on my Toyotillac with a Romeo y Julieta 1875.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with some Honduran coffee,


----------



## WABOOM

O churchill from '16


----------



## UBC03

jmt8706 said:


> Hey, it's sandal weather up here. :grin2:


There's boot weather and there's tennis shoe weather. There's no such thing as "SANDAL WEATHER".

I'm forced to deal with man buns, these nasty, patchy, funky civil war beards, nut huggin skinny jeans, vegans , morons with their dogs in strollers, and ironic tshirt (2 sizes too small of course. Give your little sister her freakin shirt back, ya douche) wearing guys ,riding fixed gear bicycles on the street for no ligament reason. 
But grown @ss men in flip flops is my line in the sand, what's this world coming to... smh

Because apparently, me screaming out the window at these people is "embarrassing" to Rhon. I only have yunz guys to vent on.. lucky you.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> There's boot weather and there's tennis shoe weather. There's no such thing as "SANDAL WEATHER".
> 
> I'm forced to deal with man buns, these nasty, patchy, funky civil war beards, nut huggin skinny jeans, vegans , morons with their dogs in strollers, and ironic tshirt (2 sizes too small of course. Give your little sister her freakin shirt back, ya douche) wearing guys ,riding fixed gear bicycles on the street for no ligament reason.
> But grown @ss men in flip flops is my line in the sand, what's this world coming to... smh
> 
> Because apparently, me screaming out the window at these people is "embarrassing" to Rhon. I only have yunz guys to vent on.. lucky you.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


i'm with you there (besides flip flops), especially about skinny jeans and tight shirts...why would you want to look like pee wee herman???


----------



## haegejc

From my 4/20 SBCOTM! Very enjoyable cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> i'm with you there (besides flip flops), especially about skinny jeans and tight shirts...why would you want to look like pee wee herman???


You're from Florida. Wife beaters( tank tops,p if it's really formal) and flip flops are wedding and funeral attire. At least from what I see on you tube and the news..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

UBC03 said:


> There's boot weather and there's tennis shoe weather. There's no such thing as "SANDAL WEATHER".
> 
> I'm forced to deal with man buns, these nasty, patchy, funky civil war beards, nut huggin skinny jeans, vegans , morons with their dogs in strollers, and ironic tshirt (2 sizes too small of course. Give your little sister her freakin shirt back, ya douche) wearing guys ,riding fixed gear bicycles on the street for no ligament reason.
> But grown @ss men in flip flops is my line in the sand, what's this world coming to... smh
> 
> Because apparently, me screaming out the window at these people is "embarrassing" to Rhon. I only have yunz guys to vent on.. lucky you.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What's your opinion on Tactical Loungewear?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

@Wheels Up poking the bear. Bwaaahaahaa 
RG bump for agitating Dino's hypertension.

a disappointing EZ Chocolate Brownie


----------



## mpomario

Last few days. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CgarDann said:


> I love that cigar. Not sure if it's just my taste buds but Lancero is the best tasting of the shapes. I know there is always a taste difference between shapes but somehow for this particular blend the difference is really pronounced for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that. Don't really care for the regular tabernacle but the lance was very good. Now the red band one on the other hand is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Punch chopsticks























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

Olecharlie said:


> No Idea, the IBCC Integrity is rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that mug...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

JDN


----------



## TCstr8

Undercrown Toro DE Lounge exclusive and some Miller lite.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas House Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Year of the Rat and still with the Miller Lite









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Meat lovers this afternoon


----------



## 09FXSTB

TCstr8 said:


> Year of the Rat and still with the Miller Lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice! How is it? Any similarities to the other Rat varieties?


----------



## Wheels Up

Some tasty little thing labeled "Irish Car 2020," courtesy of @JtAv8tor while I continue wrenching.

Background per @UBC03 's special request.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Chief


----------



## Gummy Jones

Summer vibes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica with a pour of Ezra Brooks bourbon.


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## DanWil84

New world connie, first part was nice, around the band it kicked my arse so hard I had to stop.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending, draw is a little tight....reminds me a bunch of Masquerade









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wheels Up said:


> What's your opinion on Tactical Loungewear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dino thinks thats a croc of ###$$%...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> Some tasty little thing labeled "Irish Car 2020," courtesy of @JtAv8tor while I continue wrenching.
> 
> Background per @UBC03 's special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe my sandals will also make more of an appearance. >


----------



## Travoline

Going down nicely @Bigjohn

Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> Some tasty little thing labeled "Irish Car 2020," courtesy of @JtAv8tor while I continue wrenching.
> 
> Background per @UBC03 's special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was making fun of one of the guys at work for wearing em. He made me put em on and walk around. Like walking on freakin pillows. Most comfortable thing I've ever put on my feet. I've got 2 pair of Croc canvas loafers.

Weren't expecting that answer, were you. . Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Claude Le Chien
Named after the French bulldog belonging to Andrew at Small Batch Cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Padron londres, always tasty


J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Getting this one in early today since the heat index is hitting 100+ later.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ok. Just 1 more.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano, Zulu Zulu with Honduran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Hot day all! These Black Irish  are great and even better with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Chief
> 
> View attachment 282436


Nice when two Chiefs get together for a POW Wow Smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Oliva “V”.


----------



## TCstr8

Juarez









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

LP9


----------



## huffer33

H-Town lancero








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

Le Bijou 1922. Beautiful afternoon by the swamps


----------



## 09FXSTB

UF4 and a Fremont Brewery Winter Warmer. It only made it to 60degrees today.


----------



## Gummy Jones

One last hurrah before Monday


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Evan Williams.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## George007

Flying Pig!


----------



## George007

Romeo 1875


----------



## bearinvt

Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial


----------



## zcziggy

Man o War Puro Auténtico Maduro to finish the weekend...damn...it went too fast


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and bourbon after a steak on the grill.


----------



## jurgenph

zcziggy said:


> Man o War Puro Auténtico Maduro to finish the weekend...damn...it went too fast


Puro authentico, non Maduro here &#128578;

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sombrero de Copa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This one and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Padron 3000 Natural










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

last night, my father corona

this morning, la aurora cameroon


J.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> This one and IBCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice-looking honey there! Cruzado for me.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Definitely first time with this one.


----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> Definitely first time with this one.


Any good? I've been looking for some candela's.


----------



## restomod

Perfect night on the porch, lowest humidity in weeks


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat ME this evening.


----------



## Rondo

jmt8706 said:


> I've been looking for some candela's.


Best to grab a single from your B&M. 
They're not a favorite wrapper of many. Too grassy for my taste. YMMV.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of the late, great @Kidvegas


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of days. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Another Cameroon tonight

Carlos torano 1916


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> I've been looking for some candela's.


I've taken a liking to the Fuente 8-5-8 with a candela wrapper. It is a unique flavor.

Not sure how it got in my humidor, but I have one with your name on it. If you'll send me your address, I'll be happy to return your lost cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Paulie G


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

El Centurion and some craft beer that actually taste like beer and not like a wine cooler...surprisingly


----------



## Rondo

Decided to fire up one of the Savinelli. 
Buttered popcorn, white pepper and a little birch beer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

A quickie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

The t saved by the modus glue








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta this evening


----------



## TX Cigar

@jmt8706 -yea it was good. Didn't know how much I'd like it but was definitely worth smoking again.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Johnny Walker red


----------



## Hickorynut

Norteno after the sprinkle. At least it cooled down, but still swampy...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Honduran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Hickorynut

Pretending I'm on a deserted island...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

rocky patel vintage 1990, coffee black.


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good afternoon


----------



## haegejc

Tyrannical Buc pre dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado and a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

RP Sungrown maduro and The Cleaver red blend. If it continues to rain by the swamps Fred the frog will want to move in the house


----------



## bearinvt

Another fine stick by way of @Humphrey’s Ghost


----------



## Wheels Up

It was a [self-censored] day at work, but that ended a while ago. I've got a Hemingway Work of Art Maduro, a bit of Maker's Mark, a South Alabama Summer Storm rolling in, Jimmy Buffet on repeat, and the sound political opinion of Brown Dog.

Now I'm happier'n a possum eatin' sweet taters.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ender1553

First NC in a long time! Visiting a friend. Never had a Temperance









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Chupacabra Maduro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

Enjoying a celebratory Padron 1926 No 2 in natural @s1n3 n0m1n3 semt me a little while ago. Excellent smoke!

Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Natefiet said:


> Enjoying a celebratory Padron 1926 No 2 in natural @s1n3 n0m1n3 semt me a little while ago. Excellent smoke!
> 
> Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice job, congrats on the certs!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Natefiet said:


> Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse.


Congrats bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

Disregarded


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Disregarded


never heard of them....any good? :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Natefiet said:


> Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse.


Congrats. I've never met someone who didn't rave about their family member's hospice nurse. That's a very difficult specialty that few can do well. Thanks for taking it on. :vs_cool:


----------



## TxColt

Congrat's @Natefiet! As mentioned by @Rondo, it takes a special breed to handle that job. My hat is off to you Sir!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good afternoon


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats Natefiet. This is pretty tasty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cloth Banded Oliva O with a cup of Costa Rican,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I think this one is from JT @JtAv8tor


----------



## Pathfinder100

Liga privada T52









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

HVC 520









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Very nice cigar. Medium strength Lots of cream and Coffee flavors with some baking spice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon..finally no rain


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme and pour of Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Olecharlie

Vader Vengeance Cigar Review
Rolling the cigar in my hand, the texture is smooth, veins are barely noticeable a slight sheen on the wrapper It's firm which is a pleasant surprise, I did find a small soft spot on one side which had no interference. Cold draw produces Hay and leather. I used a straight cut and fired it up, easy light and the draw was on the money not too tight or sloppy loose. It produces a perfect amount of smoke.

The first third I got a hint of vanilla with more hay with a slight touch of leather. It produces a medium gray ash that holds and drops easily on command.

2nd third is holding the same nuances and I pick up some white pepper on Retrohale for the first time. No touch ups needed and rest time has been 30 seconds up to 3 minutes between draws.

Last 3rd
It's a small vitola to split in thirds but glad I did. The strength has been mild to medium but she's pushing Full now, not a lot of complexity, I'll give it a medium on Body.I picked up earth and a little sweet tobacco. Yes she's full on strength now. I'm amazed at no harshness. I have cleared a couple of times but really not needed. No touch ups! After sitting for 5 minutes. Slight Vanilla, and sweet tobacco,pepper gone. No re-lights or touch ups!! Down to the Nub.

Amazing for a home roll @JT

* Appearance and construction -4
* Flavor -4
* Smoking characteristics -5
* Overall impression - 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I couldn't post in reviews. If a mod could move it for me would be nice 
@UBC03 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cloth Banded Oliva O with a cup of Costa Rican,
> View attachment 282698
> 
> I think this one is from JT @*JtAv8tor*


yes indeed sir, glad it is getting smoked finally, lord knows I would have never brought myself to smoke it haha


----------



## JtAv8tor

Olecharlie said:


> Vader Vengeance Cigar Review
> Rolling the cigar in my hand, the texture is smooth, veins are barely noticeable a slight sheen on the wrapper It's firm which is a pleasant surprise, I did find a small soft spot on one side which had no interference. Cold draw produces Hay and leather. I used a straight cut and fired it up, easy light and the draw was on the money not too tight or sloppy loose. It produces a perfect amount of smoke.
> 
> The first third I got a hint of vanilla with more hay with a slight touch of leather. It produces a medium gray ash that holds and drops easily on command.
> 
> 2nd third is holding the same nuances and I pick up some white pepper on Retrohale for the first time. No touch ups needed and rest time has been 30 seconds up to 3 minutes between draws.
> 
> Last 3rd
> It's a small vitola to split in thirds but glad I did. The strength has been mild to medium but she's pushing Full now, not a lot of complexity, I'll give it a medium on Body.I picked up earth and a little sweet tobacco. Yes she's full on strength now. I'm amazed at no harshness. I have cleared a couple of times but really not needed. No touch ups! After sitting for 5 minutes. Slight Vanilla, and sweet tobacco,pepper gone. No re-lights or touch ups!! Down to the Nub.
> 
> Amazing for a home roll @JT
> 
> * Appearance and construction -4
> * Flavor -4
> * Smoking characteristics -5
> * Overall impression - 4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Hamaki Omakase 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

My Friday is over. Powstanie Broadleaf with a Black Tuesday.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Natefiet said:


> Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse. Tapatalk


As others have said...Congratulations! I'm sure neither one of those were easy. You will mean a great deal to many families who are watching their loved ones pass. Thank you for what you chose to do!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Blackbird Cuco and Honduran coffee,
> View attachment 282672


I just grabbed a couple of samplers from these guys. How was it?


----------



## WNYTony

Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost - great smoke


----------



## DanWil84

Boxworthy to me









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

09FXSTB said:


> I just grabbed a couple of samplers from these guys. How was it?


Young & confused! These have barely had thin to acclimate humidity wise. I see some potential here although I like the Crow & Raven better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro. One of my go to cigars









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Natefiet said:


> Enjoying a celebratory Padron 1926 No 2 in natural @s1n3 n0m1n3 semt me a little while ago. Excellent smoke!
> 
> Celebrating passing my certification exam for Hospice and Palliative Nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congrats on the certification!! It takes a special kind of person to do that job. I'm sure you will be much appreciated by those you work with.


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days with a Cromagnon without a pic. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Magic Toast.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally got one in, this one's for our brother Joe. @Kidvegas for ever!


----------



## Wheels Up

Southern delicacies just in time for another afternoon storm to roll in.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Anejo 888










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Noella while the smoker is going today


----------



## 09FXSTB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Young & confused! These have barely had thin to acclimate humidity wise. I see some potential here although I like the Crow & Raven better.


I'll let most of them sit for awhile then. 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, The Hulk with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Nicaragua and real beer.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hamaki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Alec bradley new york


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cool little ashtray from the 'Bama Bomber
Thanks brother
I sense a package headed your way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

AF 858 after a bomber of a Bone in Ribeye


----------



## TX Cigar

UC Maduro. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Travoline

Good smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@OneStrangeOne I saw some Hulks and Banners on a private sale. Your opinion matters to me, Nathan.


----------



## 09FXSTB

ROTT - Polpetta. And it’s already pretty good. I have a couple others. So looking forward to see how these do after a little rest


----------



## WNYTony

Found one from an old Secret Santa hit from @Westside Threat Thank you sir


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> View attachment 282808
> 
> 
> @OneStrangeOne I saw some Hulks and Banners on a private sale. Your opinion matters to me, Nathan.


I've smoked one of each so far. I think I like the Banner best but to be fair when I smoked the Hulk yesterday it was about 80-85% humidity outside. Rumor has it that it's a Nicaraguan Puro with a Crillo 98 wrapper and I don't have any reason to doubt it, lots of pepper, with some light spice notes. on the first third I got a few hints of bread dough, like a heavy wheat bread right after it goes in the oven, so there is probably a lot more to it than my untrained palette can pick up on. 
The humidity got the better of it just past the band and the wrapper started coming apart.
I think you would probably like these. Typical Viaje, bold flavors and the changes are subtle. Firm draw and just past full bodied.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H-2K-CT with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje 4x40


----------



## Hickorynut

Sorry can't hear you....it's only cup #2
Corto and IBCC Ride or Die









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Milk & Cookies with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

alec bradley harvest selection 1997


J.


----------



## Flawlessly

Hit and Run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

A.F. Exquisito










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222. Only fitting since my last conversation with @Kidvegas was about them. RIP Joe!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Curses...finally able to enjoy the pool


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel Whiskey Row


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mi Querida and a Double IPA from Tennessee
I haven’t had a Mi Querida in a while. I forgot how much I enjoyed them.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a crazy barber pole this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades.


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> A favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crook of the Crown with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## 09FXSTB

A green hornet this late afternoon


----------



## huffer33

Midnight Express with a Manhattan








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

La Aurora Cameroon and The Prisoner... Nice little cigar but the draw was wide open and got hot very fast


----------



## Westside Threat

I do love Saturdays










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jmt8706

@zcziggy, what kind of lighter is that with the skull on it?


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> @zcziggy, what kind of lighter is that with the skull on it?


I don't know... That's the green man's lighter (@Gumby-cr) not mine..pretty cool though


----------



## zcziggy

Wife decided to watch a chick flik... So a man has to do what he's got to do... stay outside having another smoke


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> I don't know... That's the green man's lighter @Gumby-cr) not mine..pretty cool though


Whoops, thanks for cathing that. @Gumby-cr, what lighter is that?


----------



## haegejc

LFD Ligero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Evening at the pond with the Angel.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke thanks buddy


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Whoops, thanks for cathing that. @*Gumby-cr*, what lighter is that?


It's a S.T. Dupont single jet I picked up last year from another member for a lot cheaper than what they usually sell for. I use it for cigars that are 50 ring gauge or lower. I can usually get through 3-4 cigars before needing to fill it with butane.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

O Maddie and some woodworking....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pepper Cream Soda and Sumatra Cafe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

started with an oliva G maduro, that i had to toss due to impossibly tight draw. when i almost reached the band cutting more off the dead, i tossed it.

Alex Bradley Maxx on the deck with home roasted ethiopian dry process coffee.


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Diesel


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JSK Red Knight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Asylum.


----------



## DanWil84

Smoooooth in short churchill, I can imagine me and saskwatch will get good friends.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

All out Kings


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoying this cigar with a pour of Old Forester, back to the garage it's too hot out here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione 88 with a cup of Bolivian Red Caturra,


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Rook to follow


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Opened my ten count box and there was a clear sacrificial lamb










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think compared to the last 4 years releases?


----------



## Rondo

Love these things. 
If you don't and are in possession...


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> View attachment 282928
> 
> 
> Love these things.
> If you don't and are in possession...


Cigar monster had those for $10 a pack a few weeks ago...


----------



## bearinvt

Celebrating my son's birthday with a pair of 50s


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy... very tasty so far. 
Though you guys might appreciate the patch on my bag too


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme and miller lite after a big ribeye on the grill.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro on a beautiful night by the swamps


----------



## haegejc

Olecharlie said:


> What do you think compared to the last 4 years releases?


 @Olecharlie. I sure hope I just fired it too soon. The flavored were flat, just got an earthiness ... that's it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning y'all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After a big lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Senor Esugars.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Claudenstein










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and generous pour of Redemption bourbon.


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra and the prisoner red blend.


----------



## jurgenph

From the pile of random stuff I somehow managed to acquire over time.

Gurkha spec ops

The very first cigar that while lighting burst into flames and held that flame for about 30 seconds or so. Wtf was that!? 🤪

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra and the prisoner red blend.


Great wine!:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

jurgenph said:


> From the pile of random stuff I somehow managed to acquire over time.
> 
> Gurkha spec ops
> 
> The very first cigar that while lighting burst into flames and held that flame for about 30 seconds or so. Wtf was that!? &#129322;
> 
> J.


I'd proceed with caution :surprise:


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine this evening


----------



## DanWil84

Tat Tuesday for me! Again a bullseye on the taste buds, never had a disappointing experience with Tatuaje. Excellent build and burn.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

EZ All My Exes at about 2.5 years. Still like these as much as any EZ I've had.


----------



## Rondo

Enjoying this very much. 
A notch below a Padrón 64 for a quarter of the price.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and some Bolivian coffee,


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> View attachment 283024
> 
> 
> Enjoying this very much.
> A notch below a Padrón 64 for a quarter of the price.


I never cease to be amazed at the cigars you smoke that I've never seen before.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning cigar! Becoming a regular of mine!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 283024
> 
> 
> Enjoying this very much.
> A notch below a Padrón 64 for a quarter of the price.


Thanks Ron for reminding me I need to buy some more lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra and the prisoner red blend.


Those are good!


----------



## jurgenph

EP carillo

Don't remember which line this is anymore


J.


----------



## Rondo

bearinvt said:


> I never cease to be amazed at the cigars you smoke that I've never seen before.


PM me your address and you may or may not be able to feel that way.


----------



## Rondo

Leaf by Oscar Maduro









I've always been a lancero fan. Love the way they smoke but a tight roll or plug has occasionally ruined the experience. The Oscar's have always had a perfect draw.
And they're delicious.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Dark Ninf


----------



## jmt8706

Perfect with IBCC this morning.


----------



## Spencer480

Great with a cup of kona coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Nuevitas with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mi Querida Mini


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Savages








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Johnny Walker.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> PM me your address and you may or may not be able to feel that way.


Coming your way bro! Amazing!


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Viaje Claudenstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay or nay? I saw those are a SBC exclusive and was wondering if it's worth a fiver.


----------



## Rusty Nail

AB Black Market.


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia and sweet tea...my AC went down..getting a new unit tomorrow, will be sweating my ash in the meantime


----------



## restomod

Well I dug this out, 2015 this came out and this one has been in the humi since then. It was the first real cigar release that I bought right when it came out from our b&m. I dont know why I have left it there all this time but it just felt special.

I dont know why tonight felt right either but, we are in a good place in our life right now. We have been toughing out a financial plan and we are on the other side of it. Anyone wants to know just pm me.

I have also been eating better on a program and I am down just short of 40lbs today. I feel so much better and my old clothes look like large tents now..

Our 22nd wedding anniversary is this weekend as well. For those who like math I am 41 so we actually like each other lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats @restomod. Sounds like a great time for you all. By the way, this TX boy spent a week up in your area several years ago on business and absolutely loved it. Want to get back up there soon but in the meantime this one is for you. Enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## restomod

TX Cigar said:


> Congrats @restomod. Sounds like a great time for you all. By the way, this TX boy spent a week up in your area several years ago on business and absolutely loved it. Want to get back up there soon but in the meantime this one is for you. Enjoy and stay safe.


Thanks TX, look me up when you do! We have about 200 wineries and 30 microbreweries within 40 minutes of me in all directions.

Update, smoking better than I could ever have imagined


----------



## Fusion

Earlier while grilling


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Earlier while grilling


nice seeing you back on this side of the fence man...and those skewers look great :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Ave Maria Divinia and sweet tea...my AC went down..getting a new unit tomorrow, will be sweating my ash in the meantime


At least you have a pool...what if you didn't? :surprise:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> nice seeing you back on this side of the fence man...and those skewers look great :smile2:


Oh i still have a cigar now and then ziggy


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> At least you have a pool...what if you didn't? :surprise:


sprinkler system and garden hose....:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> sprinkler system and garden hose....:grin2:


----------



## Aimless1

Watched a young rabbit eating grass 7 yards from the dog & I. Normally the dog isn't bothered by the rabbit's presence. Tonight he was. Tonight = Maduro. Last night = American Market Selection


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Yay or nay? I saw those are a SBC exclusive and was wondering if it's worth a fiver.


It's a Yay for me.. got some coffee flavor from it but expected more pepper on the retro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

@restomod congrats! 20 years is kinda a accomplishment, hoping to make it 10-9-2030, but we've been together for aaaaaages. And it seems you have more reasons to pull a special stick.

Tonight a Last Call Geniales. This stick keeps it hitting out of the park.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mini BV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

restomod said:


> Well I dug this out, 2015 this came out and this one has been in the humi since then. It was the first real cigar release that I bought right when it came out from our b&m. I dont know why I have left it there all this time but it just felt special.
> 
> I dont know why tonight felt right either but, we are in a good place in our life right now. We have been toughing out a financial plan and we are on the other side of it. Anyone wants to know just pm me.
> 
> I have also been eating better on a program and I am down just short of 40lbs today. I feel so much better and my old clothes look like large tents now..
> 
> Our 22nd wedding anniversary is this weekend as well. For those who like math I am 41 so we actually like each other lol.


Congrats all around bro! Looks like you got some good stuff to celebrate.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning @Olecharlie!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Tried this one today, waiting for the camaroon's to get some rest, this was tasty, I will be adding nubs to the collection for now on.


----------



## Spencer480

Think I may have found my new go to Maduro. I wasn't expecting much from this serie R but boy was I wrong.


----------



## Olecharlie

Chapter 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Rites with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carrillo and pour of bourbon.


----------



## zcziggy

Got the new AC running, so celebrating with a BLTC Bishops blend courtesy of the Cabin Fever pass...thanks to whoever put it there


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

OneStrangeOne said:


> Last Rites with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 283136


What's your thought on these. I've been saving a 2018 lancero that @Olecharlie sent me.


----------



## CgarDann

First time with this one. No idea why I waited this long










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Currently enjoying a 2016 La Aroma de Cuba and Coffee Whiskey from a local craft distillery.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

This was a hard one to keep lit. About a third of the way through I punched it with a bottle opener. Inelegant. Hole too big and too deep. But it helped.


----------



## Ren Huggins

El Güegüense and a little old Forester. @Olecharlie you got me curious about the Forester and now I see why you like this stuff!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Late hour this evening


----------



## GOT14U

Noel Rojas special blend! Love these damn things!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

09FXSTB said:


> Late hour this evening


Damn those are on point! Great choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Look at that ash!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spencer480 said:


> What's your thought on these. I've been saving a 2018 lancero that @Olecharlie sent me.


It's a winner in my book! Mostly chocolate and black pepper, some leather and earth notes on the retro. Full bodied and flavor, great construction and burn and even in high humidity Doesn't get bitter.


----------



## Kopuffer

GOT14U said:


> Look at that ash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if there is a more beautiful dog than a black faced Shepard. Scratch behind his ears for me!  :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Kopuffer said:


> Not sure if there is a more beautiful dog than a black faced Shepard. Scratch behind his ears for me!  :vs_cool:


Honestly he is becoming my all time favorite dog, already have him on the sleeve at 8 months old and is just a phenomenal dog all around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101/Camacho with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Coffee time! Morning you all

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> El Güegüense and a little old Forester. @Olecharlie you got me curious about the Forester and now I see why you like this stuff!


Hard to beat for the money. Did you get the 86 proof or 100?


----------



## Olecharlie

Spencer480 said:


> What's your thought on these. I've been saving a 2018 lancero that @Olecharlie sent me.


That probably a Morphine if it's a Lancero. The 2018 I liked better than the 2019. My favorite BLTC is the Deliverance but all their sticks are good. Most people seem to Love or Hate the Morphine. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Ren Huggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> El Güegüense and a little old Forester. @Olecharlie you got me curious about the Forester and now I see why you like this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat for the money. Did you get the 86 proof or 100?
Click to expand...

I guess it's time for me to try Old Forester. I've tried 15 or so new Bourbons over the last few years and I have never found anything I like as much or more than Woodford. I drink it almost every night, in multiple ways. Neat, on the rocks, with club soda. Nothings does it for me like Woodford.


----------



## Rondo

Starting a 4 day weekend with a Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Hard to beat for the money. Did you get the 86 proof or 100?


I got the 100 proof, I've been buying bib bottles lately so when I saw they had a 100 proof version I put the 86 back.


----------



## Ren Huggins

ebnash said:


> I guess it's time for me to try Old Forester. I've tried 15 or so new Bourbons over the last few years and I have never found anything I like as much or more than Woodford. I drink it almost every night, in multiple ways. Neat, on the rocks, with club soda. Nothings does it for me like Woodford.


I'm with you about the Woodford, double oak is my go to woody. The old Forester is a nice change of pace with a good price.


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> Starting a 4 day weekend with a Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 283176


Assuming you work compressed WW. 12 hours 3 days on 4 days off/4 days on/3 days off?

Did that for about 12 years and absolutely loved it. 6am-6pm Sun-Tues/ every other Wed


----------



## jurgenph

5 vegas A petite corona and ethiopian coffee for breakfast.


J.


----------



## Kopuffer

Rocky Patel Robusto Maduro. First one I have smoked and I loved it. Went great with a Hamm's beer and a shot of Dickle.


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> I guess it's time for me to try Old Forester. I've tried 15 or so new Bourbons over the last few years and I have never found anything I like as much or more than Woodford. I drink it almost every night, in multiple ways. Neat, on the rocks, with club soda. Nothings does it for me like Woodford.


I like Woodfords its a very good bourbon. The Old Forester 86 proof and under $20 isn't bad. The 100 is supposed to be better.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> I got the 100 proof, I've been buying bib bottles lately so when I saw they had a 100 proof version I put the 86 back.


The 100 is better so I'm told. Didn't have it when I got the 86.


----------



## George007

T52!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this cigar. With a glass of scotch on the rocks.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and sweet tea


----------



## Spencer480

[/quote]

That probably a Morphine if it's a Lancero. The 2018 I liked better than the 2019. My favorite BLTC is the Deliverance but all their sticks are good. Most people seem to Love or Hate the Morphine. Hope you enjoy it.[/QUOTE] 
I have tried Morphine a few times and love it but this lancero is definitely a last rights.


----------



## Rondo

Not sure who gifted me this, but thanks. 
Reminds me of an Oliva V.


----------



## CgarDann

Gaaja Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

This NBK hung around just long enough to find itself as my Thursday sacrifice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Thursday is my new Friday. A cool evening on the patio with this one courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost and a splash of Woodford Reserve. I don’t even know what to call it.


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> I guess it's time for me to try Old Forester. I've tried 15 or so new Bourbons over the last few years and I have never found anything I like as much or more than Woodford. I drink it almost every night, in multiple ways. Neat, on the rocks, with club soda. Nothings does it for me like Woodford.


What you all said about Woodford.


----------



## bearinvt

Aimless1 said:


> This was a hard one to keep lit. About a third of the way through I punched it with a bottle opener. Inelegant. Hole too big and too deep. But it helped.


A man's gotta do what he's gotta do


----------



## bearinvt

Still liking it


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First lounge night since the Covid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

JFR super cigar









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Thursday is my new Friday. A cool evening on the patio with this one courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost and a splash of Woodford Reserve. I don't even know what to call it.


Nomad melted chocolate ice cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Diesel D4









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 and Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opus from 2007 while listening to Triple Capped.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Perdomo sungrown 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Hit and Run lunch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

haegejc said:


> Hit and Run lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


been looking at them....any good?


----------



## 09FXSTB

An unkind bird today


----------



## jmt8706

Delicious...


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge fan of Glenfidich. How is the Angels Envy ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Bolivian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mi Querida


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Diesel Delirium.


----------



## Flawlessly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pathfinder100

HVC hot cakes excellent









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Huge fan of Glenfidich. How is the Angels Envy ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely Fantastic, give iT a try.


----------



## Rondo

Davidoff 25th Anni


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Opus from 2007 while listening to Triple Capped.


You are a patient man!


----------



## haegejc

zcziggy said:


> been looking at them....any good?


YES!!! Much better then the Part Deux blend!! Defiantly worth a 5er!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje. Excellent cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

It’s too nice out to quit but a shark is a hard act to follow. Went with close at hand. This one jumped out of my porch humie right into my hand. So far so good.


----------



## Travoline

Me likey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jailbait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Kinda tight, double puffing....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## TCstr8

Buckeye Land









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Yamasa


----------



## jmt8706

#caosaturday


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Skull & Bones with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo and Scotch.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CAO TAA 2020 for my rainy day cigar.


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions a couple of days ago. The fawn almost came right up to me I think it liked the smell. 888 with a locally fermented red blend right now.




















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Diesel and a pour of Angels Envy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Another beautiful summer evening in the Green Mountain foothills. That my brothers is a Cuba Tobacco Cigar Company medium Churchill aged to perfection.


----------



## TX Cigar

All this talk about Woodford Reserve made me go buy a bottle. Good stuff with this Nica Rustica.


----------



## Aimless1

*Pai Gai Toro*

Too mild for my taste. Very sweet finish.


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Curses and some pretty good cognac. Freaking semi hurricane made me work all day for nothing


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

I got this from someone here, can not remember who though. But thanks to whoever it was!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Swisher time. At my brother's party. My nephew was thinking of me and bought a couple cigars.


----------



## Rondo

Aganorsa


----------



## DanWil84

Impeccable










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora 100anos and IBCC Tanzanian Peaberry..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Aimless1 said:


> Too mild for my taste. Very sweet finish.


Cool dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Espinosa Murcielago with a cup of Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje and IBCC Integrity. Nice cool morning here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Diesel Delirium while watching The Blues Brothers.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine. Good Morning Everyone


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

This one tagged along with some Padrons in one of those specials you see from time to time. Wasn’t expecting much but it ain’t bad. The meat is just about ready and so am I


----------



## 09FXSTB

Red Meat Lovers


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Spaten. Happy Sunday guys


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

A new Viaje Black for Science. Not gonna lie. The last third is kicking my arse hard :surprise:


----------



## TX Cigar

Joya de Nicaragua antano


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Too nice of a night to be inside the house, so round 2 with new world and sweet tea.


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 for me tonight.


----------



## Olecharlie

Little after dinner smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looks like a good combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

LP9 as the clouds roll in.









Tornado warning for the county. 
They touch down occasionally in south county, but never make it up to my elevation.


----------



## PTAaron

Got this from @JtAv8tor a year or more ago... heard good things so I was saving it for a special occasion - "it stopped raining on a Sunday" seemed like a good one!
About 1/3 into it and this thing is fantastic!
Pairs nicely with some Blackened.


----------



## mpomario

This last week or so.























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Two great cigars to end a long day at work. The aganorsa reserve Connecticut courtesy of @Fusion and the BLTC last rights courtesy of @Olecharlie .


----------



## php007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Bolivian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> Got this from @*JtAv8tor* a year or more ago... heard good things so I was saving it for a special occasion - "it stopped raining on a Sunday" seemed like a good one!
> About 1/3 into it and this thing is fantastic!
> Pairs nicely with some Blackened.


Glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

1844 petite corona and ethiopian coffee.


J.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MrCrowley39

Padron 3000 Maduro on this holiday.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5

We both also had a well rested pam64


----------



## CgarDann

php007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 17 stagg. It was one of the better editions in the last few years in my opinion. This years release might be thought to get due to covid stock limitations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

First time with this stick. Strong but good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The Edge.


----------



## huffer33

Bull & Bear with tanqueray 10 and dolin vermouth.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

EZ Masquerade


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno and Ballantine scotch.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connie and Gentleman's Collection Red Blend...great pairing if you want the wine to be on the lead


----------



## Aimless1

Tonight’s sacrifice. Not very interesting. Tried the punch on the lighter. Cracked the wrapper. Technique? Not very sharp? A good burning stick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Tonight's sacrifice. Not very interesting. Tried the punch on the lighter. Cracked the wrapper. Technique? Not very sharp? A good burning stick.


Yeah, my guess would be technique, you want to gently twist it in, try to keep the punch relatively straight, also it helps to lick the cap and then let it sit for a minute or two, this makes the tobacco a bit more pliable. Hope this helps!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, my guess would be technique, you want to gently twist it in, try to keep the punch relatively straight, also it helps to lick the cap and then let it sit for a minute or two, this makes the tobacco a bit more pliable. Hope this helps!


Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

ep carillo maduro


J.


----------



## haegejc

LFD lunch break









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A new Viaje ROTFT :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

It's just a Short Story but a really good one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra and cognac, witch I tend to like more than bourbon or whiskey


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier for Tat Tuesday and now this with a pour of scotch.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Sobremesa


----------



## WABOOM

MB3 Torpedo from 2016. This is really good. The vitolas in the MB3 line taste very different than each other. It's profound. The robusto and double robusto are just mediocre. But the torpedo and churchill are delicious.


----------



## Aimless1

Occidental Reserve. I enjoyed this rather inexpensive smoke. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## bearinvt

From @Rondo's bomb, Track 7 2:46, I wonder what album that refers to.

Thanks brother, that was a good smoke last evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee,
> View attachment 283522


Top o' the morning to you brother! I hope you have a good one. As for me, it's off to work I go.


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

The other night before the storm here in Southern NY. I was having login issues so I couldn't post it then. Last night of an eleven day vacation so I had to smoke my favorite stick! I've never had any issues and every single one has been a delight, Padron 1926 no 1.


----------



## jmt8706

Tasty stick with my morning Iron Bean. Thanks @Wheels Up. @Aimless1, this cigar would be right up your alley I think.


----------



## Rondo

Haven't had one of these since they were in the thrifty column.
I remember, as a noob, walking into the B&M and asking if they had any Our Father cigars. 
Hella good smoke.


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> Tasty stick with my morning Iron Bean. Thanks @Wheels Up. @Aimless1, this cigar would be right up your alley I think.


Thanks. I'll see if I can scare one up.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Skull and Bone 2018









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Short Story Maduro.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

Got a new job!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

JFran272 said:


> Got a new job!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## JFran272

Aimless1 said:


> Congratulations on the new job!


Thanks Aimless1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

bearinvt said:


> From @Rondo's bomb, Track 7 2:46, I wonder what album that refers to.


Funny you should ask @bearinvt
I always assumed it was a railroad reference. 
So, I wrote to Paul Bush, owner, Flatbed Cigar Company, who has always taken good care of me and responded....

_Both, kinda.

Originally (see attached file) it was about music. My daughter and I realized on one of our road trips that it seems track 7 is always the best song on a CD. Perhaps the record guys put the best right in the middle of the CD...which is often Track 7. 2:46 is where the CD was (two minutes and forty six seconds into the track/song...when I took the picture. (again, see attached file).

Later I realized I prefer the RR w/r/t to marketing the Track 7 brand. Some folks think it was the "Track" I commuted on ( when i worked in Manhattan). But you have the real story.

Here are some riddles/questions. 1) What type of car did that radio image come from? Also, what was the Artist, album, and finally song were we listening to?
Cheers!

Paul_


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian Gedeb,


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Spaten...i think I should start smoking something different once in while


----------



## huffer33

Blending sessions


JFran272 said:


> Got a new job!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## groover08

There is plenty of good left in this world. Let’s share some with each other in fellowship.


----------



## cracker1397

First smoke I've had in a few weeks. Been busy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Scotch and this guy that puts off alot of smoke. Really liking these lately.


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra









Congrats @JFran272


----------



## Wheels Up

I had considered yard work this evening, but this thin fella changed my mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Funny you should ask @*bearinvt*
> I always assumed it was a railroad reference.
> So, I wrote to Paul Bush, owner, Flatbed Cigar Company, who has always taken good care of me and responded....
> 
> _Both, kinda.
> 
> Originally (see attached file) it was about music. My daughter and I realized on one of our road trips that it seems track 7 is always the best song on a CD. Perhaps the record guys put the best right in the middle of the CD...which is often Track 7. 2:46 is where the CD was (two minutes and forty six seconds into the track/song...when I took the picture. (again, see attached file).
> 
> Later I realized I prefer the RR w/r/t to marketing the Track 7 brand. Some folks think it was the "Track" I commuted on ( when i worked in Manhattan). But you have the real story.
> 
> Here are some riddles/questions. 1) What type of car did that radio image come from? Also, what was the Artist, album, and finally song were we listening to?
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul_
> 
> View attachment 283566


 I don't know what I thought at first. Track can refer to a lot of things. 7 is one of those numbers that always gets mentioned and at first I was thinking 2:46 might be chapter and verse.

As I sat in my shop enjoying the smoke, listening to The Traveling Wilburys my mind was kind of wandering around. Like I thought, gee a lot of those guys are dead and somehow Dylan isn't, you know, deep mysteries that only cigar smoking can help a man resolve.

I was rolling the stick back and forth in my fingers pondering the band and it occurred to me that it must refer to an album track. Then I thought, well almost every hit song in the sixties lasted about that long, I wonder what the song is?

Sorry, I can't answer any of the riddles. Sounds like a good basis for a contest.


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina Black Label and Rebecca Creek whiskey.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Leaf by Oscar Maduro, I just love the unique tobacco leaf in lieu of cellophane. It's also a great smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahh finally getting one in today Tatuaje ME II and Old Forester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mornin' Charlie.

My last El Borracho. No regrets on this box of maddies. If you like espresso, chocolate, pecans and nicotine, I recommend you score a few.


----------



## jurgenph

la herencia cubana core, box pressed petite corona, coffee black.

one of AJ's sleeper budget blends imho.


J.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Paladino Cameron nice stick









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

So Good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Needed some kick to get motivated today.


----------



## CgarDann

Thrifty Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat TAA 51st with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Green Hornet


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yard work.


----------



## zcziggy

Mi Querida and sweet tea. Courtesy of @Olecharlie Great cigar, thank you sir


----------



## Olecharlie

Dark Sumatra and Ice water










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

In the shop puttering on a guitar project. Flathead 660 from @Rondo. One of my favorite sticks.


----------



## jmt8706

Soooo good.


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

WABOOM said:


> MB3 Torpedo from 2016. This is really good. The vitolas in the MB3 line taste very different than each other. It's profound. The robusto and double robusto are just mediocre. But the torpedo and churchill are delicious.


Totally agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I tried unsuccessfully to find the "I Smoked a Great Cigar Today Thanks To" thread because this stick belongs there. 
It's a Muestra de Saka #NLMTHA









It has some of my favorite flavors, not just of cigars, but of a few of my favorite things on the planet. Burnt ends, funky mushrooms and coconut. Burn and draw are perfect, rare nowadays in a 7x38. 
Thanks Mark @HumphreysGhost for this phenom. Go Ducks!


----------



## Hickorynut

Call me Pancho....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some rebecca creek.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Casa Fernandez


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little punch this evening


----------



## Aimless1

GH No 1 Connecticut w/Old Forester (drink inspired by @Olecharlie)

Mellow but surprisingly satisfying


----------



## Pathfinder100

Good night cap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Since I have more on order I figured I'd smoke a Gavito! #beststickever









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning all

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Since I have more on order I figured I'd smoke a Gavito! #beststickever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you smoked the newer Gavito release. Much darker and much better, not that the 1st release was bad by any means.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

AB tempus maduro, torpedo.

J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LFD TAA


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fable with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this Macanudo bourbon flavor.


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia...happy Friday!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Summerfest 2020.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cowboy up, with a pour of Angels Envy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Happy Friday everyone!










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Aimless1

Undercrown Shade with my daily driver Famous Grouse
Satisfying.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Missing my buddy Joe
Hope you are riding some tasty waves on the other side tonight Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Have you smoked the newer Gavito release. Much darker and much better, not that the 1st release was bad by any means.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I haven't, they just shipped me some tho. If they got better that's gonna be great! Such a good stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## vroom_vroom

Ugh finally a break from the heat. Down to 97 @7:30! Cool enough to sit outside and enjoy a gran habano at least










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites, even with a pour of hotel scotch in a Starbucks cup.


----------



## Westside Threat

O&E and rye









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gumby-cr

A bit weird for it to be 57f in August but I'm not complaining.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje SS Zombie and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Grande Bold and IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Just over a year of rest has done great things for this Queen B.

Happy Saturday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

A well rested Petite Lancero and Honduran coffee.


----------



## msmith1986

This little bugger has a smoother sweetness on the palate from the Sumatra wrapper. I like it much better than the Churchill I smoked a couple years ago when they came out.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Enjoying this at Elite Cigar in Addison.


----------



## CgarDann

IPCPR edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Just lit this Fuente that has been sitting around for at least 14 years if memory serves. I got it at a JR cigar event at the Meadowlands racetrack in 06 I think. It was part of the free sampler they gave out .....its been rolling around ever since and while photographing my stash for the other thread I noticed it...figured it was time long overdue


----------



## TCstr8

UC DE Lounge









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Coalición. This is my first one of these. Not bad at all


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton ESG with a cup of Bolivian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Finally got around to doing a full hand paint correction. made a big difference after a decade of abuse and swirlies from the dealer.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Hoyo Dark Samatra red label










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## TX Cigar

......


----------



## Rondo

Aganorsa


----------



## Arry75

Fuente earlier, CAO Brazilia and finishing an UnderCrown; may have another yet!


----------



## Westside Threat

The T is as reliable as they come. Little scotch as a sidekick









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Arry75

Robusto before bed!! AB Prensado...


----------



## Arry75

AB Prensado as a nightcap....listening to some tunes


----------



## msmith1986

Short and fat








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Reserva Limitada and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project7 and IBCC Ride or Die









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne robusto


J.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

Good Morning Everyone! A black with Coffee or Die from Black Rifle


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Solono

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso and it was better than I remember.


----------



## Arry75

My Father CT


----------



## 09FXSTB

Solono said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso and it was better than I remember.


I haven't grabbed one in awhile. But I always enjoyed those


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rolled off my humidor and cracked the wrapper. But this Blackbird Cuco is still pretty good


----------



## Dentedcan

CAO Black









Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Opus with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat 50th :grin2:This weekend went by way too fast.


----------



## bearinvt

Carnivore's delight. Thanks to @Rondo. Much appreciated, thanks bro.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nightcap for me. Viaje WMD. One of the strongest Skull and Bones blends imo.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

This LC20 and Glenfiddich 14yr reserve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas fritas and Guinness blonde..it is hot by the swamps today


----------



## Pathfinder100

Taking down this beast tonight 
8x80 Asylum 13
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Pathfinder100 said:


> Taking down this beast tonight
> 8x80 Asylum 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Keep us updated through tomorrow,when you finish it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Senor Esugars and a pour of Rebecca Creek.


----------



## Pathfinder100

UBC03 said:


> Keep us updated through tomorrow,when you finish it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


LoL, will do smoking very well so far suprisingly good smoke just crazy size.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Some sort of Fuente with a green band.
I didn't mark it so not quite sure which one this is.
Have had it for a few years.

Tastes like a Maduro wrapper.



J.


----------



## Pathfinder100

UBC03 said:


> Keep us updated through tomorrow,when you finish it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


3 hours in on this 8 x80 cigar, pick the right night got about an hour or so left I assume.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Pathfinder100 said:


> 3 hours in on this 8 x80 cigar, pick the right night got about an hour or so left I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I don't have that kind of attention span. I've had relationships shorter than that..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

My last Black  Irish  with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

RYJ (nc) reserva real maduro perfecto.

even though i try not to purchase cigars from brands named after a CC brand... but these are actually tasty.


J.


----------



## Aimless1

jurgenph said:


> RYJ (nc) reserva real maduro perfecto.
> 
> even though i try not to purchase cigars from brands named after a CC brand... but these are actually tasty.
> 
> J.


It was Churchill of this that exploded. > It was tasty until then.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> It was Churchill of this that exploded. > It was tasty until then.


try to dry-box one for a day or two before smoking the next one.
these love to be stored at lower RH. or at least smoked at...

J.


----------



## CgarDann

Superfly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Catacomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Need some Deliverance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Room 101 Connie.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Random pairing


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico maduro. Great liitle cheap firecracker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Arry75

Nica Rustica


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo #50


----------



## jurgenph

Xikar HC


J.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Bolivian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

First chance for a morning smoke in forever








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Don Carlos Personal Reserve and a Pot of IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tiger Kitty Soft Paws....and IBCC









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Gotta say, I was underwhelmed


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Brazilian Yellow Catual coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solono

Montecristo Platinum


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Comfortably Numb...needed some psicodelic thing today


----------



## TX Cigar

Spanish press.


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Espinosa Comfortably Numb...needed some psicodelic thing today


How are those? Seen a lot around but was always hesitant to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje Tuesday

El triunfador

It seems these have been discontinued now 
Hope I have some more that are hiding somewhere.



J.


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> How are those? Seen a lot around but was always hesitant to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good smoke output, nice smooth tobacco flavor and not peppery...lots of aftertaste at the end though. I think the laranja is a lot better


----------



## Rondo

These are so good. Who has some to trade?


----------



## Aimless1

Enjoying a cool summer evening. B&M pickup. Very nice. Seems online reviews are spot on.


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown SunGrown..


----------



## 09FXSTB

An unknown to me EZ from @Gumby-cr
Thank you sir! It was great this evening.


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> View attachment 284026
> 
> 
> These are so good. Who has some to trade?


I agree! Had one a few months ago and wish I had purchased a few more from my local mom and pop shop


----------



## Westside Threat

These samplers of whisky I got are great. Cigar isn't bad either, creamy as always









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ren Huggins

First time with La Dueña, got pretty good after fixing the draw.


----------



## cracker1397

Took the kids for their first scalloping trip yesterday. Great time on the water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning smoke and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Corto. 
Great smoke. 
Cinnamon, chilis, vanilla cupcake.


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday. The Nica Libre wasn't too impressive. The AB was a simple/singular profile, but very enjoyable.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

discovered that I had a few more of these than I was aware of...and that was an awesome addition to the day


----------



## Rondo

Not a fan. Tastes like burnt, salt free peanuts. 
Tossarooni.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Diesel Delirium because I needed something with a kick.


----------



## jmt8706

I tried the 858 that @Wheels Up sent. Great cigar, really smooth like the other AF's I've tried. Thanks Steve.


----------



## TX Cigar

Really like these.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Listening to Linkin Park enjoying this bad boy.
Who says life isn’t good?


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Not a fan. Tastes like burnt, salt free peanuts.
> Tossarooni.
> 
> View attachment 284104


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Arry75

Working on a Roma Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine; I love these things!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Working on a Roma Craft CroMagnon Aquitaine; I love these things!


Luv Roma Therapy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> My first Corto.
> Great smoke.
> Cinnamon, chilis, vanilla cupcake.
> 
> View attachment 284054


What are you kidding? First one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

On to this now.


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Luv Roma Therapy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My Local mom and pop told me I had to try Roma's a few years back and this time he was spot on!


----------



## Wheels Up

This Ashton pairs well with freshly cut grass and cheap beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anejo 46 this evening.


----------



## lex61

Red Lily for Wednesday. Issa one fine ceeegar.


----------



## Westside Threat

La Riqueza with about five years on it, still delivers. Paired with Elijah Craig









Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## CgarDann

Love these Lanceros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Probably my best NC box purchase ever, sadly this is the last of the box lol! With IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Tat TAA2020









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Isabela Time Traveler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad and Spaten


----------



## TX Cigar

Another Nica Rustica with some vodka. And earlier today at the lounge.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Aimless1

Tonight’s sacrifice listening to Sigur Ros


----------



## Hickorynut

Just got back in....thunder inbound now. Gonna sneak this Joya in...way humid so it might make half a smoke..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

It's the start of a three day weekend for me after getting my butt kicked all week. Smoking a Diesel Unlimited for the firsg time and woah!!! Very full bodied from first draw....great easy draw. This looks promising! Pairing with my favorite inexpensive tequila Herradura silver. Watching an Eric Clapton Crossroads concert under the stars. If I can t go to a summer concert may as well bring it home!


----------



## Arry75

Diesel


----------



## GOT14U

Need a little deliverance tonight...it only was 113 and no sun so it was time for a cigar and a stud drink tonight...can't wait for it to cool down a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Oh those old knuckles! Yummy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> Tat TAA2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


How are those? Compared to the other years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Probably my best NC box purchase ever, sadly this is the last of the box lol! With IBCC Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I've steered clear of lancers and didn't get these...are they really that good...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

For when you need to maul things over, but don't have a lot of time. Enter AF SS Maduro...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

GOT14U said:


> How are those? Compared to the other years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truthfully, not sure. I've smoked a few here and there of previous years, but not enough to remember. Have had a box in the humidor for 2 months (I'm guessing). Enjoyed the couple I've smoked, although the final 3rd has been a little bitter. Hoping with some more time it smooths out some.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TCstr8 said:


> Truthfully, not sure. I've smoked a few here and there of previous years, but not enough to remember. Have had a box in the humidor for 2 months (I'm guessing). Enjoyed the couple I've smoked, although the final 3rd has been a little bitter. Hoping with some more time it smooths out some.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info....I'm sure if you let the humidity drop some on those the bitterness will go away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Night cap


----------



## GOT14U

Home rolled bugler With some strawberry daiquiris day home made (165 proof)








with a splash of squirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

Fuente Anejo


----------



## Westside Threat

Nomad White Chocolate Truffle. Spicy little number









Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning


----------



## Gumby-cr

09FXSTB said:


> An unknown to me EZ from @*Gumby-cr*
> Thank you sir! It was great this evening.


EZ Blessed Leaf Shiloh


----------



## Olecharlie

No idea but delicious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks @Rondo :grin2:. Not many Davidoff cigars do it for me but this one did. Hope the new car is treating you well.


----------



## Pathfinder100

About last night, yummy bitches leather rose
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Really? I've steered clear of lancers and didn't get these...are they really that good...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a place and time for Lanceros for me, with a year rest these are really good. As you know I smoke mainly the darker maduro blends but enjoy a variety.


----------



## Arry75

Time to cut the lawn


----------



## Pathfinder100

Grass is cut time for a stick























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solono

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial


----------



## jurgenph

Perdomo Lot 23


J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Last Rites Robusto for a drive.


----------



## haegejc

858 for lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Relaxing for a few hours before I have to get the kids at camp. Fuente Destino al siglo.


----------



## jmt8706

Room101 HN. Perfection after a year napping!


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday. This one takes me down the memory lane of just starting to get in the hobby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Raining out but the Crows don't mind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solono

Rocky Patel Twentieth Anniversary. One of my new favorite smokes.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking with my pinky finger up this weekend


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## haegejc

Viaje










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this one with a pour of Monkey Shoulder scotch.


----------



## jurgenph

I'm melting... It's 105F

And a man o'war ruination


J.


----------



## zcziggy

La Gloria Cubana Estelí and sweet tea on a really hot and muggy night by the swamps


----------



## Arry75

Some kind of Diesel, not sure what it is from a sampler from CI. This sampler is backordered now and the list of what was in it is not there anymore....i like it though, so far 🙂


----------



## Arry75

Diesel


----------



## Rondo

Nonstop at work the past two days. 
They got their money's worth out of me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Haven't smoked a cigar this early for a bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hemingway and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Bought these double Maduro 4x60 for a Nub replacement. The blend is slightly different the Nub is Brazilian Maduro wrapper and Nicaragua fillers. These are same wrapper with Nicaragua and Dominicana long fillers. These are getting better with rest but still the Nub has the edge for me... but for $2 I have no complaints.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

a nice CyB this morning

does anyone know what happened to these? have they been discontinued?
can't seen to find them anymore with any of the online vendors i use.


J.


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL this morning. Good Morning Everyone


----------



## TCstr8

4 year old '64. Little loose on the draw but damn good cigar.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

What a week! I finally got to have a smoke but the internet was out until this morning so I’m just getting to post now. This one’s been resting only a few months but it was mighty fine.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Deadwood yummy bitches "sweet Jane"









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


shame...you just got those!!! ever heard of patience? :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

EZ Lucille


----------



## mpomario

Only got a couple in over the last week. Too freaking hot and too busy preparing for the new school year. An OR Paniolo from a Hawaiian friend and a DTT TT this morning before it got too hot.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> shame...you just got those!!! ever heard of patience? :grin2:


I'm a noob
Why are all my cigars bitter?
Some of them have plume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Not 1 but 2 #9’s. Very rarely do I ever smoke the same cigar twice over in a day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spending the afternoon with Mr Sam and a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks for the recommendation @jmt8706
Quickdraw Connecticut
Very much enjoyed it


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Loveland red blend


----------



## Arry75

Tat Nuevitas Jibaro


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @jmt8706
> Quickdraw Connecticut
> Very much enjoyed it


Is that a perfect draw tool? I use one and it has saved a lot of sticks for me over the years. I don't like to use it for the nub though as I store it in my humidor drawer and find the smell sticks to the tool a bit.


----------



## Aimless1

Arry75 said:


> Is that a perfect draw tool? I use one and it has saved a lot of sticks for me over the years. I don't like to use it for the nub though as I store it in my humidor drawer and find the smell sticks to the tool a bit.


It is. I keep smoking accessories in a pouch including lighter, cutters and perfect draw.


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Bearded Chef and Angels Envy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Got the ribs off the smoker, settling in with a pour of scotch and senor esugars.


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> It is. I keep smoking accessories in a pouch including lighter, cutters and perfect draw.


Glad to see someone else here who uses one!


----------



## haegejc

From earlier today.










And now while watching the Astros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My last Probable Cause of the box.


----------



## Travoline

Thanks Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Yesterday evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Brazilian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

AVO Heritage Short Robusto


----------



## Hickorynut

Joya Silver....and Guatemalan Joe!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rainy day here in NY. Having a R&J 1875 and watching some F1!


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## jurgenph

I seem to have developed a special talent for finding discontinued sticks in my stash...

Torano Loyal

Kona coffee.


J.


----------



## Arry75

Second stick, a little stronger this time; 26 padron no 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Statement and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

“V”


----------



## Aimless1

Churchill developed two cracks. No cigar glue. Just ordered it while working at keeping it going.


----------



## zcziggy

Olíva G maduro and Funky Buddha beer (local brewery)


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Churchill developed two cracks. No cigar glue. Just ordered it while working at keeping it going.


Chapstick works in a pinch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> Chapstick works in a pinch.


Good to know. Thanks.

Something else to buy 0


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Good to know. Thanks.
> 
> Something else to buy 0


I devoted a stick to my cigar accesories.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Original release Tatuaje Anarchy. A powerhouse years later.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A good morning cigar with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

test driving these liga "coronets" as a quick smoke.

this morning the undercrown sungrown.


J.


----------



## Wheels Up

Lots of time for cigars today. I'm about halfway through a drive from Deep South Alabama to nearly-Canada Michigan.

Time for a Dominican puro.

Happy Monday, y'all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Four Kicks Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow, with cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dapper El Borracho


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice little Avo.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Bishops Blend 19


----------



## restomod

It's 10 degrees cooler here on vacation on average than our house, so naturally mid August is Fall Pumpkin season.


----------



## Aimless1

RyJ Reserva Real

No pics. Roofer pulled up just as I lit up. He is quite the talker.


----------



## huffer33

Finally got a break in the weather. Past two days...














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

First one of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Meh


----------



## Arry75

Hey guys, tonight it's a Leaf by zoscar Maduro...maybe my Mets can win one tonight.....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice and spicy Plasencia Fuego with good ash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning pilgrims! Nice breeze and a late morning coffee and cigar due to lack of power. Electric co decided they wanted to replace a Night watch pole at the corner of my drive and didn't tell anyone so power out a couple hrs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'17 EZ Ugly Sweater








They used to make great sticks at fair prices. Will we ever see that again? C'mon, Chris Kelly.

@RomeoAllones we got watch pron too.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5754320#post5754320


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> '17 EZ Ugly Sweater
> 
> View attachment 284456
> 
> They used to make great sticks at fair prices. Will we ever see that again? C'mon, Chris Kelly.
> 
> @RomeoAllones we got watch pron too.
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5754320#post5754320


Certainly not the fair prices
As for the sticks?
It's not looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

oliva V lancero & ethiopian coffee


J.


----------



## Aimless1

RP American Select
Working my through the last of the original samplers I purchased. These are repeats I'm not likely to purchase again. Giving newer purchases time in the tupperdor.


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good.


----------



## zcziggy

Nica Libre Aganorsa and sweet tea


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> '17 EZ Ugly Sweater
> 
> They used to make great sticks at fair prices. Will we ever see that again? C'mon, Chris Kelly.
> 
> @RomeoAllones we got watch pron too.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## TX Cigar

I don't think I've ever smoked a 70 ring guage cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

A quickie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> I don't think I've ever smoked a 70 ring guage cigar.


Try the Argyle A-Bomb. :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

This Tat 7th Anni....is hitting the spot!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Roma


----------



## 09FXSTB

A ‘64 this evening.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TX Cigar said:


> I don't think I've ever smoked a 70 ring guage cigar.


Oscar makes a cigar called The Woody which measures 20x100. I've almost ordered one a few times but backed out.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Great ashy FDLA.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Gumby-cr said:


> Oscar makes a cigar called The Woody which measures 20x100. I've almost ordered one a few times but backed out.


Jeez, I'd have to smoke that ROTT as there is no way that's fitting in my humidor! It's a baseball bat!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

AB brand is firing on all cylinders for me. I guess my photos post sideways now...


----------



## Wheels Up

More miles, more miles... time to fill the tank and get started on a Camacho Triple Maduro for the next leg of my trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Padron Londres
B&M pickup - nice
First V cut


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
View attachment 284530


----------



## jurgenph

that must be the lightest triple maduro i've ever seen!
mine look pretty much black...

i'm not smoking today i guess... wildfires due to lightning to the east and south of me. air is filled with smoke and ash.

hope that clears up soon.

J.



Wheels Up said:


> More miles, more miles... time to fill the tank and get started on a Camacho Triple Maduro for the next leg of my trip.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks @Rondo. Pretty tasty so far &#128578;


----------



## Olecharlie

Big spoonizing it with Noel and a tad of Old Forester.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

This one at the campground after getting settled in. About to cook some ribeyes on a small grill. Thanks for all the info on 70 ring gauge. I will try.


----------



## jmt8706

jurgenph said:


> that must be the lightest triple maduro i've ever seen!
> mine look pretty much black...
> 
> i'm not smoking today i guess... wildfires due to lightning to the east and south of me. air is filled with smoke and ash.
> 
> hope that clears up soon.
> 
> J.


Stay safe bro!


----------



## Hickorynut

Two days in a row! Soon ill be back to two a day God willing....La Careme LE and cold brewed Iron Bean...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Oh well, you guys will have to look sideways at my pics until I get it figured out lol


----------



## restomod




----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## Wheels Up

jurgenph said:


> that must be the lightest triple maduro i've ever seen!
> 
> mine look pretty much black...
> 
> i'm not smoking today i guess... wildfires due to lightning to the east and south of me. air is filled with smoke and ash.
> 
> hope that clears up soon.
> 
> J.


This Triple Maduro was actually very dark. It's just my iPhone doing some electronic voodoo I don't really understand because of the terrible lighting.

Best of luck with the fires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice day to Shark out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Not nearly good like Maduro but it will do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Oh well, you guys will have to look sideways at my pics until I get it figured out lol


Is that on an I-Pad? My phone post pics correctly but my I Pad post sideways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

today's breakfast


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Is that on an I-Pad? My phone post pics correctly but my I Pad post sideways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is my Moto G8 phone. The previous phone used a photo gallery on the phone, this one uses Google photos. I thinks it's google photo's related. Ziggy suggested landscape mode for pics, and it worked. At least no more craning of necks.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

lunch smoke


----------



## Arry75

Beautiful day here in NY. I was going to smoke a Davidoff master blender 11 but I got out too late. I have to pick up the kids from camp in a bit and didn't want to put that out early. R&J 1875, wrapper started to come undone after the v cut but a little perfect repair glue saved the day!


----------



## CgarDann

Excellent cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, wish these were easier to get in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bearinvt

York Harbor Beach in Maine.


----------



## huffer33

Patina habano copper








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Guinness blondie


----------



## Olecharlie

This Careme,








but let me tell you this Single malt is amazing! Great tasting notes, flaming retrohale and a very long amazing finish! Made in VA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Clasico
This is a nice smoke.


----------



## Rondo

A.J. Aganorsa 
Tasty and Thrifty


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

A.J. Enclave on a beautiful cool August night

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=284614&stc=1&d=1597972849


----------



## 09FXSTB

huffer33 said:


> Patina habano copper
> View attachment 284590
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I have been eyeing those. Almost pulled the trigger but found another deal that I liked. How are they?


----------



## 09FXSTB

Sobremesa with a Grey Monday


----------



## zcziggy

09FXSTB said:


> Sobremesa with a Grey Monday


now...that's a great wine :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Nub out this Deadwood leather rose great stick









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Madderduro said:


> today's breakfast
> View attachment 284566


Thats an old one. I might have one of those kicker around some where.


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday...


----------



## Jade Falcon

Just had a Perdomo Factory Tour Blends Sun Grown Torpedo with 3 years of rest on it.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Blue on Blue.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Illusione Epernay from a box I purchased in 2016. I figured these would be pretty tasteless by now. Boy was I wrong. Desert stick for sure :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Brazilian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin to initiate a four day weekend. :vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

UF-4. By far my least favorite of the ligas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Leather Rose putting off just a bit of smoke.


----------



## Aimless1

Brick House Robusto


----------



## huffer33

09FXSTB said:


> I have been eyeing those. Almost pulled the trigger but found another deal that I liked. How are they?


I thought it had excellent flavor & body, complexity, and was fairly distinct from the masses, but it did really want to run the whole first 2/3. I think a construction issue was noted in the Halfwheel review as well IIRC. That would be the only thing keeping me from saying easily an honest 90+ cigar. I can't recall when I got it but I haven't been buying in some time so it had at least 1 year of rest.


----------



## Olecharlie

Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ebnash

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie


----------



## ebnash

From early this morning. The smoke from all the wildfires cleared up around my part of the mountain overnight. It was nice enough outside to enjoy a smoke. 

Just bought a 5er of these and I’m kicking myself for not trying these sooner. Always shied away from 60RG cigars because early on, I could not get them to burn, so I figured they just weren’t for me. The clue being, early on. I’d never let any rest and tried them off the truck. 

These are delicious and as you can see from the pics, burned like a champ!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Weirdest pairing ever? Happy Birthday @Olecharlie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!

Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican,


----------



## zcziggy

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!!
Hoyo dark sumatra and the prisoner


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy bday I will join you in the celebration with something similar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Southern Draw.


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!!
> Hoyo dark sumatra and the prisoner


I see you really like that prisoner. Which one is it ? They have quite a few different ones from that Winery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Undercrown Maduro
Nitro and I watching a young rabbit eating grass about 30 yards from us


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Charlie!








'Nilla Cone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!!
> Hoyo dark sumatra and the prisoner
> 
> 
> 
> I see you really like that prisoner. Which one is it ? They have quite a few different ones from that Winery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Total wine has it


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> From early this morning. The smoke from all the wildfires cleared up around my part of the mountain overnight. It was nice enough outside to enjoy a smoke.
> 
> Just bought a 5er of these and I'm kicking myself for not trying these sooner. Always shied away from 60RG cigars because early on, I could not get them to burn, so I figured they just weren't for me. The clue being, early on. I'd never let any rest and tried them off the truck.
> 
> These are delicious and as you can see from the pics, burned like a champ!


q

Those are the bees knees. I have smoked several boxes but the only one I really care for is the Maduro. I used to buy from Holts $79.95 box the 89.95 now $101 and the price is slowly rising as smokers discover how good they really are.


----------



## Hickorynut

Panacea Black...another keeper....Happy Birthday @Olecharlie









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Listening to some tunes while enjoying an Undercrown Dogma.


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!! Enjoy!


----------



## jmt8706

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!

A couple from today.


----------



## mpomario

After a strange first week of teaching, some good news for the cigar World and charlie's birthday. One of my favorites.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Two cigar night with @mambo5


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday olecharlie
Smokin this wiseman with a glass of scotch at the RV park.


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie








Serino Maddie XX


----------



## Westside Threat

Forgot to post the last few days























Sent from the Westside


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy birthday! Charlie


----------



## Romeo Allones

Opus X 20th Anniversary.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Umbagog. Now I remember why I usually dont smoke this early outside. Had a skunk walk 3 feet in front of me and I froze. Luckily he just walked away.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Brazilian coffee this morning,


----------



## haegejc

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie ..

29 again?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> Happy Birthday @Olecharlie ..
> 
> 29 again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks Dino
32 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Double Maddie and Now my wife's Samatra after having my IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks Dino
> 32 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been 29 ....for almost 20 years.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## memp2atl85

64 Lonsdale on this beautiful Memphis morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

K222









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Madderduro

haven't picked anything up from ez in awhile....this stick made me think I may have to grab some up here soon


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 11. There is nothing like a day cigar on a beautiful day! Those pesky skeeters at night are just brutal sometimes


----------



## jmt8706

Hey @Olecharlie, are there any open membership spots available in your Nub Club?


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Xicar HC Series Criollo Robusto. Very tasty and only a little over $5.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

CgarDann said:


> What do you Guys think is a good aging time for the Sharks. I have one from 18 and one from 19 Should I fire them up or wait some more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on how many you haveThe shark, IMHO is an amazing cigar to age. Try one every eyear. If you have only one or two, try one today and one in 2 to 3 years


----------



## bearinvt

Don Carlos on the York River at high tide. Compliments of my youthful BOTL Brian K.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.


Belated Happy Birthday Charlie. You're still stylin!


----------



## Hickorynut

Fable Fourth Prime and Cold brewed IBCC.....might just grill a burger....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Evenin' y'all. A oily AB Maxx


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Hey @Olecharlie, are there any open membership spots available in your Nub Club?


Will make one for you!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Fable Fourth Prime and Cold brewed IBCC.....might just grill a burger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good combination!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

ebnash said:


> Just bought a 5er of these and I'm kicking myself for not trying these sooner. Always shied away from 60RG cigars because early on, I could not get them to burn, so I figured they just weren't for me.


Glad your air has cleared. 
Nubs are great thrifty smokes. 
I used to enjoy the 464T Cameroon, 64 gauge but it was a torpedo and easy to smoke.


----------



## Aimless1

Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Deep Fried Turkey.


----------



## mpomario

Pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New world.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000 tonight


----------



## MattT

Love these...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

AB Prensado


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning


----------



## Romeo Allones

Superb ash on this KFC.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 2020 56. Would love if they had a lancero vitola just one year.


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto 50X 4 years on it. The Warped Corto is a Nicaraguan puro consisting of entirely of Casa Fernandez's signature Aganorsa tobacco. It's bolder and stronger that the 46's I have. Thanks to @curmudgeonista for giving me the opportunity to try one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> New world.


Nice set up.


----------



## Romeo Allones

bearinvt said:


> Don Carlos on the York River at high tide. Compliments of my youthful BOTL Brian K.


One of my faves.


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown Sungrown


----------



## Rusty Nail

Arry75 said:


> AB Prensado


AB Prensado x 2.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Velvet Rat excellent smoke great flavors
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Arry75 said:


> Undercrown Sungrown


Just fired up his blue brother.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Annie with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Evenin' y'all. A oily AB Maxx


you finally ran out of gurkhas eh? :grin2::grin2::grin2:
good to see you man!!


----------



## Kopuffer

First time trying this gem. Absolutely loved it. Thank you @UBC03!!


----------



## BobP

Looking like rain is coming.


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> 64 Annie with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 284800


Nice pairing.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Nomad Hi-Town thanks to @Hickorynut. Gooood










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

CCTC medium Churchill. I’m going to go through all my humis and smoke up the odds and ends as I upgrade my collection and give the better sticks the rest they deserve. Not to say I won’t cheat every now and then.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

EZ (the ax?) courtesy of @Olecharlie and Replica red blend. Seems like Sundays only have 16 hours..the rest gets added to Monday


----------



## Aimless1

Montecristo White Series

Funny. Checked the draw after punching it. No draw. Part of the plug was still there.

First third is a mild smoke


----------



## Rondo

Diesel Rage


----------



## haegejc

BV mini










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this Isabella this morning with IBCC Integrity followed by a cup of my wife's Samatra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

CAO Nica...this one surprises me every time....might need to lay some in..thanks @Ren Huggins









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Hickorynut said:


> CAO Nica...this one surprises me every time....might need to lay some in..thanks @Ren Huggins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Got a new member. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> you finally ran out of gurkhas eh? :grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> good to see you man!!


Yeah, still keeping one for a special occasion ! 
I'm still lurking in the shadows when I can't join in on the fun.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> CAO Nica...this one surprises me every time....might need to lay some in..thanks @Ren Huggins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'm waiting on another killer deal on those. After resting, I smoked through them faster than I thought. Enjoy bro!


----------



## CgarDann

Haven't smoked a Rocky Patel in ages. This one came with IPCPR pack so giving it a shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Too purty to smoke
Starting off as a very nice stick, indeed


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ, Dias Gloria with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## Mich_smoker

last weeks 'gars


----------



## Arry75

Starting Tuesday on a Monday... Tat Reserva


----------



## TX Cigar

Night cap


----------



## 09FXSTB

Powstanie Broadleaf this evening


----------



## Romeo Allones

Padron 2000, razor sharp burn and fine ash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and some Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a great cigar!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> This is a great cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good to know

ive had 3 marinating for a bit that ive been meaning to try


----------



## Pathfinder100

Good morning
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Received this when I did my noob trade. I think it was a few years old then.


----------



## Romeo Allones

As it gets later...


----------



## Aimless1

Mixing some of lesser smokes in to the rotation.
Still not a fave but rest certainly helped it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione 88 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Always pretty good.


----------



## jmt8706

Not bad, but the sumatra is my favorite so far hands down.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Spaten on a beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday!


----------



## Mark in wi

Olecharlie said:


> Went out for breakfast with Mrs OleCharlie her brother and wife. Had a favorite for lunch and now having my Birthday smoke, Courtesy of @Rondo, ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and a drink. Cheers! Thanks Ron.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle this evening


----------



## WABOOM

I love these.


----------



## Westside Threat

With a little scotch









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Last night

PDR selecction, very well rested


J.


----------



## Rondo

Every time I have one of these, I thank @GOT14U with each puff.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

I agree with you @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Aimless1 said:


> Too purty to smoke
> Starting off as a very nice stick, indeed


Those are great! The silver are almost as good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nice combo of mild sweetness and spice. 
Enjoying this one


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Nice combo of mild sweetness and spice.
> Enjoying this one


I'm new to the AB line of cigars, so far they have been a hit with me.


----------



## jmt8706

@Wheels Up, try these. It was as good as the 858 candela you sent me. Smoked perfect for the high humidity outside today.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A finch


----------



## Aimless1

Hickorynut said:


> Those are great! The silver are almost as good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip on the Silvers. I really enjoyed the gold.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Bout to do some smoking and flying here.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> Nice combo of mild sweetness and spice.
> Enjoying this one


Great minds think alike...

Going to fire this one up for a virtual social distancing happy hour over zoom with some co-workers

J.


----------



## huffer33

Fell way behind in the thread again due to work. The Tat TAA 2016 was from yesterday for Tuesday. I'm not sure which EZ this is currently but thanks to @JtAv8tor it's quite delicious.














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica.


----------



## Rondo

@huffer33 that's a Lucille. 
Top shelf smoke from when quality was important to Chris Kelly.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Commies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias,


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 284934
> 
> 
> Every time I have one of these, I thank @GOT14U with each puff.:vs_cool:


Man seeing that makes me want to light one up with ya...wish it wasn't 110 outside! :0

Really glad you dig those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron Anny 64


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mareva








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Perfect.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Craft 2020. So far so good. I’m a RoMa Hoe though! I like everything they put out.


----------



## Aimless1

This is nice. Well balanced.


----------



## oldmantex

Been waiting to try this guy for a bit. Heard a lot of good things. So far I'm digging it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Knuckle buster and an old fashion









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Pathfinder100 said:


> Knuckle buster and an old fashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I really want that cup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Pathfinder100

oldmantex said:


> I really want that cup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a link

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Laranja and pretty good cognac. Between the citrus from the cigar and the cognac...made my own Grand Marnier flavor. 
Hope everybody in the path of Laura came out OK.


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> @Wheels Up, try these. It was as good as the 858 candela you sent me. Smoked perfect for the high humidity outside today.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll track one down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Traveling for work means missing out on some of the comforts of home. I had to find a coconut to use as an ashtray today.

Thanks for the Honey & Hand Grenade, @Gumby-cr

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2016 Bishop
Fantastic smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog with some vodka on this hot summer night.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Diesel, rainy night here to kick off a three day weekend. Sitting out watching a Joe Bonamassa concert


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> Traveling for work means missing out on some of the comforts of home. I had to find a coconut to use as an ashtray today.
> 
> Thanks for the Honey & Hand Grenade, @Gumby-cr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks awful! I don't know how you can stomach that! Grin


----------



## Arry75

Put that Diesel in an early grave where it belonged. It fought me too much and would not stay lit unless I pulled it hard and drew the tar out of it. It was way too hot and bitter and I gave up the fight.... Moved on to a Tat. That was my first bad Diesel.


----------



## Wheels Up

Arry75 said:


> Looks awful! I don't know how you can stomach that! Grin


I sold some equipment to a customer who required a pre-installation site inspection at several different locations. When I found out one is going in on O'ahu, I knew it was going to be rough. Frankly, the water is so blue that it hurts my eyes a bit.

Thoughts and prayers appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

And a splash of bourbon









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ren Huggins

Didn't make it very far with this one. Turned into a tug o war with the draw...


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> I sold some equipment to a customer who required a pre-installation site inspection at several different locations. When I found out one is going in on O'ahu, I knew it was going to be rough. Frankly, the water is so blue that it hurts my eyes a bit.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well I am glad to hear you're ok! Those images look quite distressing and damn violent quite frankly! What are you installing?


----------



## Arry75

Ren Huggins said:


> Didn't make it very far with this one. Turned into a tug o war with the draw...


I know the feeling.... Put up a fight with a Diesel a bit ago. I had to open pre light with a perfect draw tool but even though it drew well afterwards she would not comply. Tossed her as we have no time for offenders here....


----------



## Ren Huggins

Arry75 said:


> I know the feeling.... Put up a fight with a Diesel a bit ago. I had to open pre light with a perfect draw tool but even though it drew well afterwards she would not comply. Tossed her as we have no time for offenders here....


Dang, I've never met a Diesel to put up a fight. I'm leaning not to waste good time on a bad cigar.


----------



## Arry75

Ren Huggins said:


> Dang, I've never met a Diesel to put up a fight. I'm leaning not to waste good time on a bad cigar.


Yes sir, It would behoove you to do so as this is something we are meant to enjoy! It just isn't worth fighting a dog turd no matter the "perceived" lineage.


----------



## GOT14U

A proper stick tonight...cooling down a bit! Heat doesn't make as much difference when you have a bit of shine in ya...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> A proper stick tonight...cooling down a bit! Heat doesn't make as much difference when you have a bit of shine in ya...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps that is my fault! I am just sipping a bit of silver Tequila here..... I'm a Rye guy come the cold seasons


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perla Del Mar courtesy of @zcziggy with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Fuente Friday, Rosado Magnum.


----------



## jurgenph

Last night... Guillermo Leon.

It doesn't happen very often, but this thing was nasty.
Tossed it before halfway 

J.


----------



## Rondo

Last night and now.


----------



## Aimless1

Amazing what a little rest will do for a stick
Didn't care for this one first stick. Good flavor beginning to end this time


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic. Very tasty like all the Hemmingways I have had, and at 7x48 its a nice, long smoke

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Matilde Renacer

Recently purchased a 5er to try. A little tight on the draw but a nice medium/mild stick. Also my 1st V Cut using a Calibri I just purchased with Neptune points.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje again brought to you by your local Viaje fanboy.


----------



## Arry75

Feral Pig


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> @huffer33 that's a Lucille.
> 
> Top shelf smoke from when quality was important to Chris Kelly.


Thanks @Rondo it definitely lived up to the old school reputation

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic. Very tasty like all the Hemmingways I have had, and at 7x48 its a nice, long smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had one of those in my hand just a minute ago right before I decided it was more of an Anejo type week.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

This isn't a MC White Series


----------



## TX Cigar

These are pretty good.


----------



## jurgenph

Fuente Friday, making up for the disaster smoke from last night...

Fuente Fuente opus x

Unknown year, forgot to mark it.


J.


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro Auténtico and Spaten...TGIF


----------



## cracker1397

Anybody ever have a little too much to drink and light the wrong end of a cigar? That was me tonight. Celebrating being halfway through an accelerated inorganic/organic chemistry class. 4 credit hours in 10 days. Passed "midterm" today with a 96.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Plascencia Reserve
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This Holy Braille and some fine America Whisky.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La palina black label with Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## TX Cigar

@cracker 1397 - no I have not but i have put the wrong end of a lit cigar in my mouth while trying to drink, smoke and bbq. Realized real fast that wasn't the way that was supposed to go. And obviously my wife saw it all. She got a kick out of it. Me, not so much.


----------



## Rondo

Congrats @cracker1397
That and micro were the hardest classes ever. And I've lit the wrong end sober.


----------



## TX Cigar

Yes congrats cracker. Forgot to mention. Enjoy your successes.


----------



## Aimless1

cracker1397 said:


> Anybody ever have a little too much to drink and light the wrong end of a cigar? That was me tonight. Celebrating being halfway through an accelerated inorganic/organic chemistry class. 4 credit hours in 10 days. Passed "midterm" today with a 96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the midterm. Organic Chem convinced me to change careers :smile2:


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoying a Casa Cuba before I head North late tonight.

Happy Friday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

Rondo said:


> Congrats @cracker1397
> 
> That and micro were the hardest classes ever. And I've lit the wrong end sober.
> 
> View attachment 285106


That Anejo, my favorite stick.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Tatuaje Black tonight









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron Anny 26 no 1


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> @cracker 1397 - no I have not but i have put the wrong end of a lit cigar in my mouth while trying to drink, smoke and bbq. Realized real fast that wasn't the way that was supposed to go. And obviously my wife saw it all. She got a kick out of it. Me, not so much.


I did that once, gotta admit it is pretty funny now.


----------



## 09FXSTB

@Wheels Up those are some great views!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine this evening


----------



## bearinvt

Going through the odds and ends of my humis I pulled this one. I must say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

cracker1397 said:


> Anybody ever have a little too much to drink and light the wrong end of a cigar? That was me tonight. Celebrating being halfway through an accelerated inorganic/organic chemistry class. 4 credit hours in 10 days. Passed "midterm" today with a 96.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the wrong end?


----------



## Aimless1

bearinvt said:


> Going through the odds and ends of my humis I pulled this one. I must say I enjoyed it.


Looking at the fire with envy.

Here it is 85 degrees with 71% humidity, heat index 95. Dripping just sitting in the shade.


----------



## Westside Threat

Sitting on a box of these for why...I don't know. 2015 with a stellar beer









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Arry75

Fingers burning, I think she is done, no better smoke than a Padron 26 no 1!


----------



## Arry75

I’m not sure why all of my images are posting 90 degrees counterclockwise... grrrrr


----------



## WABOOM

V Maduro torpedo from '17. Regular V's are better.


----------



## Wheels Up

09FXSTB said:


> @Wheels Up those are some great views!


I had to go to great lengths to find a bit of secluded shoreline not visible from the road. All the beaches here are closed and it's a pretty hefty fine if you get caught... even by yourself.

Made for some decent pictures though and not a soul around to disturb the peace and quiet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE Smoking Monk with Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Arry75 said:


> I'm not sure why all of my images are posting 90 degrees counterclockwise... grrrrr


just take the pic on landscape mode


----------



## Romeo Allones

Family Reserve later after a Venison steak and mash dinner. :smile2:


----------



## bearinvt

Another deep dive into a humi. Not sure about this one yet. I may have to move on to the next. 

Rebuilding the carb on my Ford 8N.


----------



## Romeo Allones

TX Cigar said:


> @cracker 1397 - no I have not but i have put the wrong end of a lit cigar in my mouth while trying to drink, smoke and bbq. Realized real fast that wasn't the way that was supposed to go. And obviously my wife saw it all. She got a kick out of it. Me, not so much.


Closest was going back to a 2/3 smoked My Father the next day, with the label already taken off, and almost lighting the wrong end, they both looked so similar. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

A mid morning quickie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Chocolate Brownie


----------



## mpomario

Last few.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Magnum R 54 from a 2 year old holiday Sampler. Very tasty 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Thanks to all who commented. I've recovered from last nights bender. About to light this off. The chemistry I'm taking is geared towards hazmat response so it's not as in depth as normal chemistry meaning we take a lot of liberties when it comes to figuring stuff out but the end result is the same for us.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Roma Aquitaine


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat MBS this morning


----------



## Hickorynut

MowSmo...Sumatra goodness









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Morphine









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Man O' War Ruination


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mi Querida


----------



## bearinvt

K Ansotia Sherpa. I think that means it’s a Ghurka. A continuation of my humi culling operation. Decent enough yardgar or in this case shopgar but I won’t be looking for more. 

Dang carb keeps leaking past the drain plug. I gotta see if I can find a crushable washer or something to seal it up.


----------



## Gumby-cr

RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


----------



## Aimless1

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ren Huggins

My condolences @Gumby-cr...

Just Nubbin around today.


----------



## CgarDann

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Sorry for your loss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Forgot how good these are










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


sorry to hear that, green man


----------



## Pathfinder100

Good stuff
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Sorry to hear that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


My condolences brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Tennessee Waltz with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


My condolences on your loss brother,,,,


----------



## Arry75

zcziggy said:


> just take the pic on landscape mode


Thank you Zcziggy!


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC19


----------



## Rondo

Condolences @Gumby-cr

Jacobs Ladder between storms


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Curses and Fog Theory red wine, beautiful moon by the swamps


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Condolences Adam....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Condolences and prayers @Gumby.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Condolences and prayers Adam
Don Reynaldo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@Gumby-cr, my condolences.


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Sorry about that man.


----------



## pwaggs

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Condolences. Appropriate stick you chose. The purple is very nice.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Evening stick between the rain storms.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sorry Gumby, chin up my good man.

O&E and some German smoked beer. Every single one of these O&Es has cracked when I clipped it, disappointing.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## 09FXSTB

My condolences @Gumby-cr


----------



## GOT14U

Yes, tonight it dipped under a hundo....cooked some sanoran philly steaks and am enjoying the night air! And a couple sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

A couple nights ago, I had a Tatuaje Miami Lancero. Damn, that was a good smoke....one of the better smokes I've had in a while. Had 3 years of rest on it.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Cool ash on this KFC... think I might pick up a Colonel's bucket next week now, had no fried chicken since March. :crying:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you all for the prayers. We knew it was coming so it wasn't a complete shock to my family. Smoking a Queen of Hearts then probably taking a nap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino, Make of LA with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed and Iron Bean before it gets too hot and swampy









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Jade Falcon said:


> A couple nights ago, I had a Tatuaje Miami Lancero. Damn, that was a good smoke....one of the better smokes I've had in a while. Had 3 years of rest on it.


i bought a fiver of those ~6 years ago

smoked the last of them a few months back

definitely an investment


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## haegejc

Condolences @Gumby-cr!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro from a 2018 Holliday Collection. Very tasty, long smoke 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

An old Panatela Maduro.


----------



## Arry75

Anejo 55


----------



## Arry75

Gumby-cr said:


> RIP grandma. She passed right before we left to see her today. Shit sucks.


Deepest condolences to you and yours Gumby.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Proper Smoke for a Sunday afternoon,


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Neanderthal during the Draft Today. 
Big thanks to all the guys that signed up!


----------



## CgarDann

Amazing Lancero for the draft










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

After my first 2 months of smoking Infused and Mild Connies, I had one of these and thought, this is my first real cigar. Still a Gooden!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I was the only person that ever smoked a Byron lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Followed the Neanderthal with an Aquitaine


----------



## huffer33

Belated condolences and prayers @Gumby-cr








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

An old EPC
This must've been from one of those noobie passes we used to do five or six years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Holy Lance
> 
> View attachment 285254


Ha!


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9 Toro


----------



## Aimless1

Gurka War Pig was a bust. No draw even using the Perfec Draw. Can't even comment on taste.

Fire went out just after I took the pic.

Will enjoy my Ava Maria Divinia in the dark while the darkness envelops me


----------



## Westside Threat

Charlie Foxtrot with a stunning smoked doppelbock.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bellody Ehrlich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Charlie Foxtrot with a stunning smoked doppelbock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Those are so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> After my first 2 months of smoking Infused and Mild Connies, I had one of these and thought, this is my first real cigar. Still a Gooden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, just received a few of those and some Ligas. This for today.


----------



## Olecharlie

Man I've missed these. This one is ROTT so they need 2-6 weeks in the cooler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Those are so good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had Doppelbock in Germany from October to January. Each was was the bottom of the barrel. A couple those had your head buzzing. The came in 20oz bottles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

After lunch smoke. Much better with a month or two rest than they were ROTT. Whoda thunk?


----------



## Aimless1

I believe this is the Connecticut


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho.


----------



## Olecharlie

All I can say is WOW! And this Literally ROTT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Just ordered another box lol! UG has in stock. 5 1/8 x 42 also Toros and Lanceros


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Just ordered another box lol! UG has in stock. 5 1/8 x 42 also Toros and Lanceros
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As did I Charlie, LOL
Once they're gone, they are gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> As did I Charlie, LOL
> Once they're gone, they are gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right and I rarely get that excited about a new cigar. Have you smoked one yet? Im impressed, cigars are very subjective as we know so just because I'm impressed doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skull and Bones with Zombie Dust.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon. Hard to smoke when temperature is 81 and RH also at 81%...welcome to the swamps


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Two of the best in the business teaming up and your word is all I need
(Actually, everyone else is raving as well)
Mine should arrive tomorrow, I’ll let you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

While waiting on the OSOK Tejanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> We had Doppelbock in Germany from October to January. Each was was the bottom of the barrel. A couple those had your head buzzing. The came in 20oz bottles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I was talking about the cigar  
Not a beer guy myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> All I can say is WOW! And this Literally ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my! I better check my mail box and see if mine have showed up! Those look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple more with some scotch.


----------



## Arry75

Tat


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> All I can say is WOW! And this Literally ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks delicious! What is it?


----------



## steve_3664

U ever try habano version? Solid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Smoking an easy smoking EZ. Courtesy of @Gumby-cr
Thank you sir!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flor del Valle Seleccion del Valle


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Pepper bomb and I'm ok with that considering this was an orphan in my stash. 
I'm hoping my resting X50s and en route box of Hacienda aren't the same. From all reviews I've read, both will have some variety and transitions.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> Flor del Valle Seleccion del Valle
> 
> View attachment 285326
> 
> 
> Pepper bomb and I'm ok with that considering this was an orphan in my stash.
> I'm hoping my resting X50s and en route box of Hacienda aren't the same. From all reviews I've read, both will have some variety and transitions.


Looks like the bomb took down your best friend as well. :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

"O" what a beautiful day...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Really enjoying this one


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

Becoming one of my favs!!!! Nicaragua too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione 88 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TCstr8

Shark w/some age and a little rum with my pops for his birthday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## jmt8706

Birthday smoke.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tat capa especial for Tuesday








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Happy Birthday man!!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Simple things for tonight..


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Indeed. Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Happy Birthday man!!!!





Aimless1 said:


> Indeed. Happy Birthday!


Thanks guys. I'm thinking of petitioning Washinton DC to make it official...everyone has the day off on their birthday. I am enjoying all the forum banter from my desk at work.

:grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Not exactly sure why they labeled this Special. I'm giving it 5 more minutes.


----------



## Ren Huggins

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tried a different pairing tonight.


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday JMT.


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Not exactly sure why they labeled this Special. I'm giving it 5 more minutes.
> 
> View attachment 285370


Oh man. I have one of those, I hope it's somewhat tasty.


----------



## jmt8706

Ren Huggins said:


> Happy birthday bro!





TX Cigar said:


> Happy Birthday JMT.


Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Mich_smoker

After removing some lumber this thing will finally draw.


----------



## Mich_smoker

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Looks delicious! What is it?


OSOK Rojas Tejanos Mareva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@jmt8706 Happy Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Happy,Happy,Happy.......Birthday!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Mich_smoker said:


> Happy birthday!





Olecharlie said:


> @jmt8706 Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hickorynut said:


> Happy,Happy,Happy.......Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone! :vs_cool:


----------



## Arry75

MF The Judge and a few drams of High West Double Rye


----------



## Wheels Up

It's no beach, but at least it's quiet. Sombrero de Copa from 2018.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Wheels Up

jmt8706 said:


> I'm thinking of petitioning Washinton DC to make it official...everyone has the day off on their birthday.


I like the way you think. Happy birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> I like the way you think. Happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> While waiting on the OSOK Tejanos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The entire story about Noel Rojas is amazing. How he came to Miami from Cuba and worked for the company thats owns Frito Lay, running a route. He grew up with cigars and was pretty knowledgeable but had no business knowledge. He moved to TX and rolled in his house then built A small factory next to his house unsuccessful he went to Nicaragua to learn the business since no one wanted to help him. He met his wife and his mother in law worked for Oliva. That was his big break. I luv Noel and was on a V Herf with him, never met him in person but he is humble and down to earth. He wants to be know for small ring gauge cigars for a reason. The wrapper is up to 80% of the flavor and the wrapper rolls 3 times so the smaller the ring gauge the more flavor from this wrapper. All I can say is that he is knocking it out of the park. He has a plant in TX and his bud in Nicaragua rolls for him there and he will be building a new plant of his own with a twist in technology that will produce perfect cigars every time.


----------



## Arry75

Off tomorrow so here is stick number two...Onyx Esteli which hits way above its price point imho! Give one a try! Moved on to some Herradura silver tequila which is a bargain as well!


----------



## 09FXSTB

A great tasting Viaje


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy Birthday @jmt8706
What is it now - 25?


----------



## jmt8706

09FXSTB said:


> Happy Birthday @jmt8706
> What is it now - 25?


Lol, that was quite a way's back. 33 now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> The entire story about Noel Rojas is amazing. How he came to Miami from Cuba and worked for the company thats owns Frito Lay, running a route. He grew up with cigars and was pretty knowledgeable but had no business knowledge. He moved to TX and rolled in his house then built A small factory next to his house unsuccessful he went to Nicaragua to learn the business since no one wanted to help him. He met his wife and his mother in law worked for Oliva. That was his big break. I luv Noel and was on a V Herf with him, never met him in person but he is humble and down to earth. He wants to be know for small ring gauge cigars for a reason. The wrapper is up to 80% of the flavor and the wrapper rolls 3 times so the smaller the ring gauge the more flavor from this wrapper. All I can say is that he is knocking it out of the park. He has a plant in TX and his bud in Nicaragua rolls for him there and he will be building a new plant of his own with a twist in technology that will produce perfect cigars every time.


He really is a great guy, with a great story. Easy to root for.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CEVJwq_HNII/?igshid=1fq5zp3shy9p0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet

I've been waiting 12 months to get my annulment back from my local Catholic Diocese so my fiancé and I could move forward with getting married. It's been a hell of a long wait so I figured I'd celebrate getting the okay to move forward today in the mail.

Not my typical celebratory stick but I have a few rattling around the coolerdor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra,


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice quick morning smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He really is a great guy, with a great story. Easy to root for.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CEVJwq_HNII/?igshid=1fq5zp3shy9p0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed


----------



## [email protected]

Got bombed with a couple "mystery" cigars from @s1n3 n0m1n3. A HUGE thank you for this opportunity to try a few without any preconceived reports on what they were so it was a great blind review on just a cigar and not a label or name that expects certain expectations.

Number "1" , incredible pre light smell of a classic cigar.....hard to explain, but reminded me of being young and first smelling a cigar and being enamored with the idea of them.

First cigar of the day, no "strength" to be had, only pure enjoyment of tasting almost a light sweet leather with fruit notes. Retrohale was smooth as the smoke. A long sharp finish after each puff that Stayed primarily on the tongue and not a whole mouth feel that accentuated the taste. Took this down to the nub till it was too hot to hold. Perfect anytime smoke, as I hadn't had anything to eat or drink yet this morning.

Razor burn throughout, zero touch ups. Amazing cigar.

Finally able to sit and actually enjoy a cigar after Hurricane Laura and all the clean up and overtime we've been pulling.


----------



## cracker1397

Got this FYR from @Olecharlie a few years ago. Smoked great. Thanks buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Got this FYR from @Olecharlie a few years ago. Smoked great. Thanks buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glade you enjoyed it brother, I'm not that good of keeping records of what came from who lol.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Retracted


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

A '64 Principe and a Latte on such a beautiful SoCal day...


----------



## Aimless1

I have met Wicked.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Spot on Charlie
This is amazing
Lots of charred wood, dried fruit, some barnyard, bourbon, a little licorice, a few other things I'm still trying to identify
This is really complex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Greycliff Platinum with a cup of Ethiopian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

jmt8706 said:


> Birthday smoke.


I'm late to the show again!! Happy belated Birthday @jmt8706!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Water, Diet Coke and spiced rum and this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Pre- percocet


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rocky Patel lancero this evening


----------



## TX Cigar

From today. With a little vodka.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO bratalia


J.


----------



## jmt8706

haegejc said:


> I'm late to the show again!! Happy belated Birthday @jmt8706!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, thanks.


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> I have met Wicked.


Once hooked on diesels, there's no turning back.


----------



## jmt8706

From today.


----------



## jmt8706

jurgenph said:


> CAO bratalia
> 
> J.


Any good? I really enjoyed the Brazilia, and Italia.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Velvet rodent this evening


----------



## Westside Threat

Tat with 4 years on it and bourbon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

I cut a strip of cedar from one of my old tubos and lit this Davidoff with it and after a slow start the strip fired up super quick and nearly took my hand off. Didn't really add anything to the cigar so won't bother again unless I have an extinguisher handy. Anyone else use a strip?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Romeo Allones said:


> I cut a strip of cedar from one of my old tubos and lit this Davidoff with it and after a slow start the strip fired up super quick and nearly took my hand off. Didn't really add anything to the cigar so won't bother again unless I have an extinguisher handy. Anyone else use a strip?


I've done it before, pretty much the same results you got. I do have some actual cedar spills, they are quite a bit thicker and burn a little more predictably, still not worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou,


----------



## Gummy Jones

Romeo Allones said:


> I cut a strip of cedar from one of my old tubos and lit this Davidoff with it and after a slow start the strip fired up super quick and nearly took my hand off. Didn't really add anything to the cigar so won't bother again unless I have an extinguisher handy. Anyone else use a strip?


ive done it before

emphasis on before


----------



## [email protected]

Mystery Stick #2 
@s1n3 n0m1n3

Upon inspection I was doubting if it was going to be smokable. Stout in a word, VERY firm feel throughout, and weighed more than larger ring sized cigars I had with me. So surprised the hell out of me with its perfect draw (in my limited experience). I was really thinking she was going to be plugged but she smoked like a champ!

No over powering notes on the pre-light but started off with......a subtle.....sweet dried date taste on the finish which grew through the first 2/3rds. Plumes of smoke through the duration. The retrohale was a bit sharper than I was expecting ..... a bakers spice (?) introduced itself on the back end. Mild body throughout till I hit that last 3rd. Strength stepped up on that last 3rd and a dry coco hint with the sweet date was nice, not "strong" by any measure, just turned up a bit. I was really digging that last bit of transitions then the last inch she tunneled on me and with not enough to hold and touch up the outer wrapper.....alas, it was over.

The initial ash held tight for over half the smoke before a semi passed and the wind knocked it off.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Retracted


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sam and I took a break.....I can't find Sam now...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

How many more times will you two be hijacking this thread with blind reviews?
Somebody had to say it.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Rondo said:


> How many more times will you two be hijacking this thread with blind reviews?
> Somebody had to say it.


My apologies Rondo. Even though Jason's reviews maybe a bit "wordy" thus far; I did believe his posts were within the spirit of the "What did you smoke today?" thread as it is about what he smoked today. Though not as experience laden; many posts within this thread by other forum members have described their experiences with a particular cigar that they are enjoying on that day and on many occasions follow up comments by others regarding those post ensues.

My follow up post yesterday to reveal the mystery smoke was "off topic" by definition of the thread and I am sure I could have revealed it to him through PM, and for this I apologize to the community as a whole, but as I did reveal today's mystery cigar I should have mentioned that I also smoked that cigar today, which would have been a more appropriate "What did you smoke today?" response.

I will PM Jason now and inform him that for future reference a pic and a smile will suffice. I will also PM him with any future reveals so as to keep this thread clean

Again, my apologies to the community as a whole.


----------



## zcziggy

I don't know about the rest...but I was enjoying the reviews and reveal...change of pace from just seeing a picture


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've done it before, pretty much the same results you got. I do have some actual cedar spills, they are quite a bit thicker and burn a little more predictably, still not worth the effort in my opinion.


I thought there might be a nice aroma around me from the cedar but not so much of that either. Funny thing is I did a practice the day before and it burnt nice and slowly, but if you nail the dress rehearsal then you know you're going to break a leg on the night.


----------



## [email protected]

My apologies to the community if this disrupted the flow of this. I always enjoyed reading a little about the cigars all the members post pictures of. Help a new fella like me maybe pick one up if it sounded like my cup o tea. Vs watching 10 video of “professional” reviewers. 


Again. My apologies to all I disrupted. 


Jason.


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> Sam and I took a break.....I can't find Sam now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Two of his kinfolk are in my tupperdor...just a matter of time until I light them up. >


----------



## jmt8706

Wow! After a years nap on them, these are amazing. San Andres wrapper, mexican sumatra binder, and multi nation filler. Simply put, yum!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> My apologies Rondo. Even though Jason's reviews maybe a bit "wordy" thus far; I did believe his posts were within the spirit of the "What did you smoke today?" thread as it is about what he smoked today. Though not as experience laden; many posts by others within this thread by other forum members have described their experiences with a particular cigar that they are enjoying on that day and on many occasions follow up comments by others regarding those post ensues.
> 
> My follow up post yesterday to reveal the mystery smoke was "off topic" by definition of the thread and I am sure I could have revealed it to him through PM, and for this I apologize to the community as a whole, but as I did reveal today's mystery cigar I should have mentioned that I also smoked that cigar today, which would have been a more appropriate "What did you smoke today?" response.
> 
> I will PM Jason now and inform him that for future reference a pic and a smile will suffice. I will also PM him with any future reveals so as to keep this thread clean
> 
> Again, my apologies to the community as a whole.


You don't need to just communicate by PM
There is an existing blind reviews thread, and I am sure everyone would thoroughly enjoy reading your adventures there. Maybe one of the mods can move your posts there for all to enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Nice after fixing the draw


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> Not exactly sure why they labeled this Special. I'm giving it 5 more minutes.
> 
> View attachment 285370


Epic picture though.

I can't recall if this Bishop's blend is 2017 or 2018.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks a bunch guys!


Happy birthday!

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Natefiet said:


> I've been waiting 12 months to get my annulment back from my local Catholic Diocese so my fiancé and I could move forward with getting married. It's been a hell of a long wait so I figured I'd celebrate getting the okay to move forward today in the mail.
> 
> Not my typical celebratory stick but I have a few rattling around the coolerdor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A most sincere congratulations that is huge!

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenade skinny


----------



## Rondo

No apologies necessary. 
Everyone loves reviews, especially blind ones. Some of my most embarrassing moments on Puff were my participation in a blind review contest. 
In the past we posted them in their own thread, in the reviews forum. 
Love reviews.


----------



## zcziggy

Room 101 and Guinness blonde... Damn hot by the swamps... Cant wait for the weather to get down to the low 70s in December


----------



## Arry75

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

From today.


----------



## jmt8706

huffer33 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Thank you kindly. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Room 101 and Guinness blonde... Damn hot by the swamps... Cant wait for the weather to get down to the low 70s in December


Can you send some of those temps to us northerners when they happen down there? :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

You all will be seeing the Rondo gloves soon.


----------



## GOT14U

Had me one of these while cooking some fried rice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread!! There are so many delicious looking cigars that you guys are posting that I need to try! I may need to set up some coolerdors and bust out the credit cards!! I’ve never even heard of many of these and realize I have much work to do! Thank you all! Just lit an R&J 1875


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this thread!! There are so many delicious looking cigars that you guys are posting that I need to try! I may need to set up some coolerdors and bust out the credit cards!! I've never even heard of many of these and realize I have much work to do! Thank you all! Just lit an R&J 1875


I can't wait to drive you crazy this winter....almost gonna stay around a 100 degrees here and then I can start smokin on a regular! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> I can't wait to drive you crazy this winter....almost gonna stay around a 100 degrees here and then I can start smokin on a regular!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, I am looking forwards to this! Just please post the brand/model as I have no idea as to what I am looking at based on some of these bands!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Sobremesa this evening


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> Had me one of these while cooking some fried rice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outdoor griddle?

Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Outdoor griddle?
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Hell yes! I love this thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> Oh man, I am looking forwards to this! Just please post the brand/model as I have no idea as to what I am looking at based on some of these bands!


Hell I have no idea on some of these! Lol I'll do my best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Hell yes! I love this thing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what looks more inviting, stick vs cooktop! Both look amazing man!


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ 6th Anniversary and Old Pultney 13 year cask strength.

I often wonder what scotch tastes like without barrel influence. Old Pultney is as about as close as it gets. Apple juice, honey and sea spray.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> EZ 6th Anniversary and Old Pultney 13 year cask strength.
> 
> I often wonder what scotch tastes like without barrel influence. Old Pultney is as about as close as it gets. Apple juice, honey and sea spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


What's the cask strength on that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@Arry75
If you got some of these prospects your golden. If not your sol! Never to be made again!









These taste so much like these little witches from 2 years ago! God I'm stoked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> What's the cask strength on that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


55.3%. And I absolutely cut it with a little water!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> 55.3%. And I absolutely cut it with a little water!
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Oh damn, I figured it would be way more! Maybe 90 proof or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Last home rolled!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO 22 30 year with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Oh damn, I figured it would be way more! Maybe 90 proof or something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


55.3% actually makes it 110.6 proof, pretty good kick imho


----------



## Romeo Allones

A few special events to celebrate this W/E so a good time for a Patek and Opus X. :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ezra Zion no clue as to which one. Tasty though.


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> 55.3% actually makes it 110.6 proof, pretty good kick imho


Your right, I was thinking proof not percent.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Romeo Allones said:


> A few special events to celebrate this W/E so a good time for a Patek and Opus X. :smile2:


Although it's not about the cigar, that Patek is impeccable, well played sir.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Finally home and starting the long weekend off with a Fuente Exquisito and a bit of a project car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected]

Exquisite mystery! @s1n3 n0m1n3

Burned down to nub till fingers were burning!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

DanWil84 said:


> Although it's not about the cigar, that Patek is impeccable, well played sir.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Many thanks, it is the diamond in my collection. I was lucky enough to buy this before the Patek and Rolex hype sent the price into orbit.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Wheels Up said:


> Finally home and starting the long weekend off with a Fuente Exquisito and a bit of a project car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do these smoke? Was just thinking of picking up a few for the winter.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Romeo Allones said:


> How do these smoke? Was just thinking of picking up a few for the winter.


I like them for what they are. They're a mixed length filler and they aren't the same complex flavor of the higher end Fuentes, but still quite good. I can get them in the US for ~$2 each when purchased in quantity and they're a good smoke for that price point. They run ~$4 each if I buy singles in my local B&M and that's close to where I would draw the line only because there are lots of better cigars once you pass the $6/stick mark.

Perfect for when you have 20-30 minutes to smoke, they burn well even when very young and have a mild-medium body. The ash holds surprisingly well for a mixed filler with such a small ring gauge. The stockpile I have now has about six months of rest and although they've become a staple in my humidor for drives home from work or brief morning sticks with coffee, I don't plan to rest or age them longer than the time it takes for me to go through the box. I can't tell that there has been any significant improvement since the first several weeks that it took to get them down to my preferred RH.

To me, they hold up well in the cheap, quick category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Fix the draw and 3 repairs later I have a smokable stick
RP 1875


----------



## ebnash

Green Army Men compliments of @CgarDann

Great stick and Walter approves


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, Zombie SUper Shot with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Finally home and starting the long weekend off with a Fuente Exquisito and a bit of a project car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


gotta get more cinder blocks eh? :grin2:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Wheels Up said:


> I like them for what they are. They're a mixed length filler and they aren't the same complex flavor of the higher end Fuentes, but still quite good. I can get them in the US for ~$2 each when purchased in quantity and they're a good smoke for that price point. They run ~$4 each if I buy singles in my local B&M and that's close to where I would draw the line only because there are lots of better cigars once you pass the $6/stick mark.
> 
> Perfect for when you have 20-30 minutes to smoke, they burn well even when very young and have a mild-medium body. The ash holds surprisingly well for a mixed filler with such a small ring gauge. The stockpile I have now has about six months of rest and although they've become a staple in my humidor for drives home from work or brief morning sticks with coffee, I don't plan to rest or age them longer than the time it takes for me to go through the box. I can't tell that there has been any significant improvement since the first several weeks that it took to get them down to my preferred RH.
> 
> To me, they hold up well in the cheap, quick category.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Much obliged, mate, sounds like a go for those cold winter mornings.


----------



## Gumby-cr

AB on a cool afternoon. My buddy is eyeballing me from the tree nearby.


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> gotta get more cinder blocks eh? :grin2:


Go ahead and laugh...

But yes. I'm probably going to part it out and it will be sitting on blocks rather soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

A Tat and spiced Rum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The best el cheapo cigar around..


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta get more cinder blocks eh? /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and laugh...
> 
> But yes. I'm probably going to part it out and it will be sitting on blocks rather soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Always wanted to built a ratmobile based on a truck or an old jeep...maybe after the retirement party


----------



## JtAv8tor

Old school EZ Punkin Pie

TripleCapped.com


----------



## TX Cigar

Sobremesa.


----------



## jurgenph

Starting out the long weekend with a long cigar

My father lancero


J.


----------



## bearinvt

It's an @Olecharlie tribute evening. That and a pour of Angel's Envy. I'm not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> It's an @Olecharlie tribute evening. That and a pour of Angel's Envy. I'm not going anywhere soon.


Fantastic cigar and bourbon! Just how large was that pour lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Fantastic cigar and bourbon! Just how large was that pour lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too big but there's more in the jug!


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Not too big but there's more in the jug!


Lol 8 Oz should do it!! That just may be one of the best cigars Noel has been involved with. I received box #2 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Kicking off Labor day weekend with a Padron 26 no 1. Hope you're all well and have a safe awesome cigar filled weekend!


----------



## Rondo

Pretty sure this was a gift from @Humphreys Ghost









Thanks Mark :vs_cool:


----------



## Arry75

Second cigar torched l...AB Prensado accompanied by Heradura Silver Tequila


----------



## Pathfinder100

Bella Artes









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Lunchbreak with Pete









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Iron Bean Ride or Die....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Room 101 and Guinness blonde... Damn hot by the swamps... Cant wait for the weather to get down to the low 70s in December


Swamp-Butt is real!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wheels Up said:


> Finally home and starting the long weekend off with a Fuente Exquisito and a bit of a project car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like your starting halfway there!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## mpomario

This week's smokes. The SC was ancient from a box pass. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOTF and IBCC Integrity to start the morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finally firing one up. Wasn't able to get any at NFG. They went too fast. Now I know why. Glad NR and EH got this together. Los Tejanos. Que Rica!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

friend's got a cookout....figured this will be the line up for the day...might stop at a b&m and add another stick or two thou


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Time to cut the grass


----------



## Rondo

Ez with an aneurysm that tried to ruin my experience.

























Did not know who it was messing with.


----------



## Madderduro

if sweet jane and crazy alice had a love child its this...leather rose....find a stale dog turd dip it in sugar and lick it...probably tastes about the same....the fat bottom betty remains the only deadwood cigar I find enjoyable...just can't do infused anymore...must be too old


----------



## Aimless1

Definitely smokable


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

DE BOTL


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Ez with an aneurysm that tried to ruin my experience.
> 
> View attachment 285606
> 
> 
> View attachment 285608
> 
> 
> View attachment 285610
> 
> 
> Did not know who it was messing with.


You must work in the OR.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Definitely smokable


With a years rest these go from okay to really good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Skyflower with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Coalicion


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

JSK thin burn line tight ash excellent stick









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Skyflower last night and this today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ Bees Knees Black with a pretty tasty pumpkin ale. All complete with Fall like weather tonight.


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico and Buck Shack red blend...certainly not a Margaux...pretty good nonetheless. I think I got to that age where you appreciate things for what they are more than for what they are not.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sin Compromiso
Excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TAA TAT 2020 and a pour of Pusser's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Farce lonsdale


----------



## Rondo

Preferido from @CgarDann. 
I enjoy a good Cameroon. :vs_cool:


----------



## Arry75

Just torched a Liga 9


----------



## bearinvt

Dang it’s getting dark early.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

bearinvt said:


> Dang it's getting dark early.


It sure is! I was thinking the same thing last night leaving work at 7:30. It was the first time in months that my headlights came on.


----------



## Arry75

Number 2 tonight. Tat Nuevitas


----------



## jmt8706

Two for today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

S&B


----------



## TX Cigar

Double Johnny Walker Black and a senor esugars.


----------



## Westside Threat

Number three today but the others avoided the camera.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## DanWil84

Comfortably num... Uhhh nub









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mule Kick 2018.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Patek and Opus again for a house warming today, hopefully the weather will hold.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Ortega Serie D...and some Guatemalan









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie SuperShot.


----------



## Mich_smoker

2014 goldie for breakfast.


----------



## MattT

Good morning from northern MI.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Gumby-cr said:


> Mule Kick 2018.


Great Cigar! I'm curious if the 2020 is going to be as good.


----------



## 09FXSTB

WOAM with Thin Blue Line Coffee this morning


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoyed an OpusX with an endangered Alabama Cigar Weevil this morning.

Happy Sunday, y'all.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Tasty.


----------



## ebnash

5 year old Ratzilla. Reached into the tupper, blind, and this what came out!

It’s 1pm here and 104F. Supposed to hit 110F. Getting sick of these heat waves this year

At least I found some shade and the cigar is delicious.


----------



## CgarDann

Love this Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I picked up a couple 5ers of these a few years back and wasn’t too impressed. It looks like the rest has been helpful though imho it’s not one of AF’s better efforts. 

Oddly the band stayed in the cellophane. Can’t remember seeing that before.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano and honey Jack's. Hope you guys are having a good long weekend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cruzado with a new El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sin Compromiso on another cool night.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Sumatra Time









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Second stick of the evening Year of the Rat









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Avo Ritmo


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

These are so Good! I drink my coffee black but I would Luv a Cuban Expresso right now with lots of sugar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 285758


Congrats, that's the way to see the day in!


----------



## Wheels Up

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> 
> View attachment 285758


Looks tasty.

Happy birthday, Mr. Strange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 285758


Happy Birthday man!!!!


----------



## CgarDann

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 285758


Happy bday !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 285758


Happy birthday &#127874;!


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, Nathan


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy Birthday Nathan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy Birthday! Hope you get to enjoy your day!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Noella on this Labor Day Morning


----------



## Arry75

The wife is working and the kids are at a pool party. I have the house to myself so I decided it was a good time to light this: Padron 50th anniversary "Hammer"


----------



## Arry75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Birthday smoke #1 with some El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 285758


Best wishes, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Happy Birthday @OneStrangeOne.


----------



## DanWil84

Happy bday Nathan from me and Rosa Lones









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

EZ Ninjebread Man










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

JSKToothpik 2.0 nice full bodied cigar









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

One from a couple days ago and the haut 10 this afternoon. Happy Labor Day!














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Birthday Nathan! Hope you enjoy your day your way!!!

Just started thr Core and my world famous smoked Mac and cheese.


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Labor Day. Illusione Pactum Cigares Prive to celebrate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 888 and golf on this holiday.


----------



## bearinvt

Happy birthday @OneStrangeOne! Don't scrimp on the cake!


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate truffles I think
They should've just named it disappointing
I don't think EZ ever recovered from losing NR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#2 Year of the Rat with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

BOTL


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat TAA 50th with a raspberry imperial porter.


----------



## Rondo

Everybody's holding a good one tonight.


----------



## Aimless1

Tonight's sacrifice. 

Just said goodbye to the neighbor ladies aka 'the harem'. They enjoyed the smoked mac and cheese and tritip I made for them.


----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chocolate truffles I think
> They should've just named it disappointing
> I don't think EZ ever recovered from losing NR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I haven't been impressed with EZ either, they have been rather blah. The only EZ that has rocked my world was the Jamais Vu. It was like a mouthful of chocolate chip cookie douogh.


----------



## jmt8706

@OneStrangeOne, Happy birthday Nathan!


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000


----------



## ebnash

Did a rack of Beef Back Ribs this afternoon and now enjoying a Melanio V. It’s 18:30 and it’s cooled off to 97F. 🤣


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## jurgenph

CAO MX2

This is still a pepper bomb, after at least 5 years of humidor time. Wow.

J.


----------



## [email protected]

ebnash said:


> Did a rack of Beef Back Ribs this afternoon and now enjoying a Melanio V. It's 18:30 and it's cooled off to 97F. &#129315;


Mmmmmmm. Beef ribs. Favorite at Texas De Brazil!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

jurgenph said:


> CAO MX2
> 
> This is still a pepper bomb, after at least 5 years of humidor time. Wow.
> 
> J.


. I've still got a few about 9 years and just bought 40 fresh ones. I don't think I've ever picked up pepper from either?


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

JNV Habano while it is quiet....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Gravelfa[email protected] said:


> . I've still got a few about 9 years and just bought 40 fresh ones. I don't think I've ever picked up pepper from either?


oh? must have been just my luck with this stick? haven't had one of these in a long time.
i think it came in a small cao sampler pack mx2/lx2/cx2.

the pepper did tone down after the 1/3rd mark.

J.


----------



## ukbob

Dunhill Heritage Toro, smoked fresh out of the box ,not to bad considering, laying the the rest down for a few months.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Call to arms by Stolen Throne 
smooth full bodied cigar









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Southern Draw Kudzu Robusto

Amazing Stick!!!!!


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Warped Lirio Rojo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Green


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## BobP

Trying to relax, easy to do since the woman is at work.


----------



## Mich_smoker

My first time with this (wolf I think?) getting strong peanut flavors. Good stuff.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO brazilia


J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jurgenph said:


> CAO MX2
> 
> This is still a pepper bomb, after at least 5 years of humidor time. Wow.
> 
> J.


Those were one of my favorite smokes when I started my cigar journey.


----------



## jmt8706

jurgenph said:


> CAO brazilia
> 
> J.


That one is in my top favorites for a maduro. I had the GOL! size.


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed


----------



## Ren Huggins

A CI Don Pepin from @msmith1986, thanks bro!


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just dropped in to see how the other half lives! :vs_laugh:
Carry on Gents!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

First time have a Nub Sungrown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just dropped in to see how the other half lives!


Who are you and what's your humidity?
Welcome to the forum. :vs_cool:


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon Rothchild 'super premium' 2nd

Needs more rest


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> First time have a Nub Sungrown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are amazing!


----------



## jmt8706

@Olecharlie

https://halfwheel.com/oliva-releases-nub-humidor-2020/380935/


----------



## Arry75

Just finished my first day being the proctor for my 7 and 9 year olds second day of distance learning. I made it without any screaming and crying and they did pretty well too! Tat Nuevitas


----------



## Arry75

jurgenph said:


> CAO MX2
> 
> This is still a pepper bomb, after at least 5 years of humidor time. Wow.
> 
> J.


I may have to revisit those, I used to smoke them quite often years ago.


----------



## CgarDann

looks like the summer is over and my smoking background will soon change as it's probably time to close the pool soon 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TX Cigar

At the local lounge.


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> looks like the summer is over and my smoking background will soon change as it's probably time to close the pool soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The joys of owning a pool in the NE! What is that cigar?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H-2K-CT with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Keco

Anejo 46 with a side of Scotch


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> #2 Year of the Rat with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> 
> View attachment 285806


Late to the party but happy birthday Nathan! That's a birthday smoke if I ever saw one too.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Warped Flor del Valle Ghost Orchid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

After I cut this one it occured to me that @OneStrangeOne gave me one in the trade. I will enjoy this tonight and compare to a well rested one from him in the next couple of days.


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking one of @Rondo favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje ACE exclusive.


----------



## TX Cigar

With a little vodka.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Blending session


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connecticut and Gentleman's Collection Red Blend. Only 83 degrees and 76% humidity by the swamps... Things are getting better


----------



## Rondo

'08 Palmas


----------



## jmt8706

Just mmm. I did use the modus, the draw was very restricted, but got better after probing it.


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje with red band... I forgot what these are called


J.


----------



## Arry75

Roma Aquitaine. Down to 5 in the humidor, time to order a box....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Court Reserve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Celebrating 10 years with my own Duena. The build on these sticks is unbelievable, as strong as those 10 years and more to come!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacomb and the griddle. Only 90 here for a high, lovin it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Catacomb and the griddle. Only 90 here for a high, lovin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picture perfect! Looks phenomenal!


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> Picture perfect! Looks phenomenal!


Sometimes I'm lucky! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Forgot a Griffins Maduro on my front seat all day. Wrapper was destroyed. Dried up and thoroughly destroyed. But doing CPR and it’s still a good smoke!!!!! Draw is wonky.


----------



## GOT14U

A Dapper way to finish tonight off. El Barracho!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal this evening


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> The joys of owning a pool in the NE! What is that cigar?


Some sort of a special Padron cigar that's was part of the IPCPR bundle. Not sure if they have that as a regular release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Some sort of a special Padron cigar that's was part of the IPCPR bundle. Not sure if they have that as a regular release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It certainly is not! I'm told via member s1n3-n0m1n3 that it's a Padron TAA. I've not seen these at my local B&M nor are they available from the bigger online sites that I've searched. I usually get my rare smokes while visiting my in-laws on Amelia Island Florida at a shop called "The Waterwheel". This year I didn't visit them due to COVID but I may call an enquire. What was your impression?

BTW what is IPCPR BUNDLE? 
THANKS!


----------



## GOT14U

09FXSTB said:


> Neanderthal this evening


I need to get me some of those again, great choice and a great stick! Good choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> It certainly is not! I'm told via member s1n3-n0m1n3 that it's a Padron TAA. I've not seen these at my local B&M nor are they available from the bigger online sites that I've searched. I usually get my rare smokes while visiting my in-laws on Amelia Island Florida at a shop called "The Waterwheel". This year I didn't visit them due to COVID but I may call an enquire. What was your impression?
> 
> BTW what is IPCPR BUNDLE?
> THANKS!


If it has a Padron in it....I'd pass...lol..that's just me tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Went to Wally World first times in months to grab some Synthetic oil and a Motorcraft filter for wife's car. Catching a 2 mile walk while out and this cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Romeo Allones said:


>


The Belicoso Traveller went on to produce a fine ash for a short stick, great burn too.


----------



## Pathfinder100

After seeing you guys rave about these I'm glad I took the leap and got me a box, they are fantastic!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lost and Found Swedish Delight and Iron Bean Cast Iron









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> It certainly is not! I'm told via member s1n3-n0m1n3 that it's a Padron TAA. I've not seen these at my local B&M nor are they available from the bigger online sites that I've searched. I usually get my rare smokes while visiting my in-laws on Amelia Island Florida at a shop called "The Waterwheel". This year I didn't visit them due to COVID but I may call an enquire. What was your impression?
> 
> BTW what is IPCPR BUNDLE?
> THANKS!


I really enjoyed it. Full bodied lots of flavor

Not sure if it exactly the TAA. Here is the link

https://halfwheel.com/padron-black-no-200/371196/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Before the storms roll in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> Some sort of a special Padron cigar that's was part of the IPCPR bundle. Not sure if they have that as a regular release.


It's the Padrón Black 200, one of 10 middle of the road cigars in the overpriced 2019 Freedom Sampler from Cigar Rights of America.

https://www.coronacigar.com/product...erica-Assorted-10-Pack-Cigar-Sampler-CRA10AS/


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Deliverance Nocturne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Heritage


----------



## Romeo Allones

Veritable smoke bomb of a Tabak.


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> It's the Padrón Black 200, one of 10 middle of the road cigars in the overpriced 2019 Freedom Sampler from Cigar Rights of America.
> 
> https://www.coronacigar.com/product...erica-Assorted-10-Pack-Cigar-Sampler-CRA10AS/


$99 at Holts.


----------



## jmt8706

Nutty with a mild sweetness. Glad I have another napping.


----------



## TX Cigar

At the local lounge.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Romeo Allones said:


> Veritable smoke bomb of a Tabak.


It didn't stop smoking or ashing, fine construction from DE as usual.


----------



## ebnash

Nomad These Colors Don’t Run

I stopped buying the “EZ” releases, but every Nomad I’ve smoked has been pretty good. I smoked through a 5er of Melted Ice Cream faster than I’ve ever smoked 5 of anything. These have been sitting in my Tupper at work since early July and it will be hard to stop from smashing through these in a hurry.


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> Nomad These Colors Don't Run
> 
> I stopped buying the "EZ" releases, but every Nomad I've smoked has been pretty good. I smoked through a 5er of Melted Ice Cream faster than I've ever smoked 5 of anything. These have been sitting in my Tupper at work since early July and it will be hard to stop from smashing through these in a hurry.


Cool ashtray! Did you make that?


----------



## [email protected]

Because sometimes you have to slum it.


----------



## TX Cigar

One of the Lake Worth (TX) cigars house blends-maduro I believe. So guessing they are Noel Rojas. Was there this past weekend and just picked out a few. This thing is amazing. Gonna have to get more, soon.


----------



## zcziggy

Never had a Diesel before....the smell reminds of Miami's Calle Ocho


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 Blue


----------



## [email protected]

So in true Gurkha fashion. She was a dud, but I had this Norteno to save the day. Might need to get a Modus one of these days


----------



## Arry75

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor de Cesar Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Dug up another oldie... Sultan cigars, Ron Stacy signature

Anyone know if Ron is still on the forums?


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

.. ..


----------



## ebnash

bearinvt said:


> Cool ashtray! Did you make that?


No, you used to be able to find them from a few different makers on Etsy. I like it because it's rugged, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you can get the maker to agree to smooth edges around the rest areas. It can be snaggy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Nub and IBCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AB Coyol for the MowSmo....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CH Buckeye Land while watching some entertainment 🙂 Smash that subscribe button.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Never had a Diesel before....the smell reminds of Miami's Calle Ocho


What did you think? They are one of my favorite brands.


----------



## Ren Huggins

5 vegas apotheosis and some ibcc cast iron


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday with 49 Anejo from 2018 courtesy of @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A lovely Magnum 52.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> What did you think? They are one of my favorite brands.


Liked it...solid construction, lots of smoke, good tobacco flavor and not too peppery. Bought two of them and two diesel rage to have a better formed opinion. Will do the the same with tatuaje (which i have never tried neither)


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Rage
Still in first third. Not sure what I think of it


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Sam with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoying my first Rojas, courtesy of the Oregonite... Oregander? Oregonarian? ... the guy in the state with the Ducks.

Thanks for helping me start the weekend off right, @Humphrey's Ghost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Enjoying my first Rojas, courtesy of the Oregonite... Oregander? Oregonarian? ... the guy in the state with the Ducks.
> 
> Thanks for helping me start the weekend off right, @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OreGerbils
Go Ducks!
(Next year)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Scotch Bonnet.


----------



## zcziggy

Diesel Rage and Guinness Blonde...lots of pepper on this bad boy. Nice rainbow after some showers to start the day.


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## huffer33

La imperiosa








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Happy Friday everyone! Liga 9


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @Rondo for this Fuente Friday these pair amazing with IPA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

.....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Macallef









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Bishop 18' I believe....great smoke while waiting for the smoked Mac n cheese to finish and then throw on the steaks!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Let's give this a try...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Found this Camacho in my humidor. Had it for awhile, time to try it out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Amazon Basin
> 
> View attachment 286122
> 
> 
> View attachment 286124


Nearly time for me to pull mine out too. :frown2:


----------



## Arry75

Sparked number 2 tonight..Its starting to get cooler here in NY .... 1875 Romeo


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Amazon Basin
> 
> View attachment 286122
> 
> 
> View attachment 286124


And the gloves back on biatchs! Watch out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The Aftermath! Man these are damn good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Oval and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

This and a Latte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> This and a Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are burning through those guys!


----------



## bearinvt

jmt8706 said:


> Nearly time for me to pull mine out too. :frown2:


Dittos from here on that!


----------



## Rondo

EZ Naughty Bits


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Dittos from here on that!


wait...what?...oooh...gloves...ok...move along :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Romeo Allones

OK so linked to my thread on re-lighting cigars the next day, on this AF Magnum 52 I had to stop smoking it early, so I went back to it the next day and purged it and it smoked fine as before, smooth, mild and creamy. But then when I went to smoke a new cigar the next day I noticed I had left the nub of the AF on the ashtray so I decided to give it another go and toothpicked it and what do you know the cigar smoked fine even on the third day. The flavours were more muted but it was not overly strong, still mild/medium strength and was still a creamy smooth smoke for a pleasant ten minutes. Really very impressive for a three day smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## DanWil84

@Romeo Allones I don't share the same experience. When I started this hobby I made a thread about it, tried it a few times with the advice given (purging etc) and the experience with relighting a cigar hasnt been great. So I now smoke what I can smoke in one go!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

DanWil84 said:


> @Romeo Allones I don't share the same experience. When I started this hobby I made a thread about it, tried it a few times with the advice given (purging etc) and the experience with relighting a cigar hasnt been great. So I now smoke what I can smoke in one go!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


That is fair enough, I've smoked the next day now multiple times without much issue, some have been too bitter - usually non-premium sticks, but a Padron was actually smoother on the second day than the first, so I don't discount any premium cigar now if I have to cut short a smoke for the next day, and now I can add two days for some die hard John McClane sticks. :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 286162


Looks like you are enjoying those. Glad they found a good home :grin2:


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Kaos today


----------



## Gumby-cr

Curivari with a Founders KBS.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Love ya brothers. Might have had 3 kbs drinks too so I'm feeling pretty good right now hey. Thanks goodness for spell check CV k.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks @OneStrangeOne


----------



## TX Cigar

This and a cold one after yardwork.


----------



## Arry75

Leaf by Oscar Maduro and dram or two of High West Double Rye


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Love ya brothers. Might have had 3 kbs drinks too so I'm feeling pretty good right now hey. Thanks goodness for spell check CV k.


Nothing like being on the receiving end of alcohol induced brotherly love, LOL
Right back at ya Adam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Crook of the Crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Love ya brothers. Might have had 3 kbs drinks too so I'm feeling pretty good right now hey. Thanks goodness for spell check CV k.


I've been drunk dialed and dd'd a few times myself but that's the first time I've been drunk forumed. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bearinvt

That’s an OSOK. I took the band off inside so I wouldn’t mangle the stick out here in the dark.


----------



## Travoline

Always a favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With alot of Pendleton's whiskey.


----------



## mpomario

Last few. 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CLE Corojo. Later today I get to play the game of Find My Phone.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Armada and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Pathfinder100

Saka baby









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rainy day in Smashville










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Morphine Lancero. Yep, found my phone under my bed 🙂


----------



## Pathfinder100

LJZ Emilio
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd
Surprisingly nice


----------



## Rondo

Tat L'esprit Vérité


----------



## Wheels Up

This Chief Cool Arrow was a part of the winnings from last year's Puff Pick 'Em. Brown Dog and Black Dog said it might help my Packers start off a perfecto season.

Happy Sunday, y'all.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

EZ, thanks @Rondo. I had a little mishap between the house and the shop but all is well.

That's my 78 XLCH behind it.


----------



## bearinvt

Wheels Up said:


> This Chief Cool Arrow was a part of the winnings from last year's Puff Pick 'Em. Brown Dog and Black Dog said it might help my Packers start off a perfecto season.
> 
> Happy Sunday, y'all.
> 
> Fellow Cheesehead here:thumb:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The orange tint is from all the smoke blocking the sun
Everything looks like we are on Mars
Go Raiders baby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

seems like i'm the only one watching hockey....:frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hanging with Allison and a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Red meat lovers


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Naughty List Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Isabella from @UBC03 . Thanks Dino it was very tasty.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## ELLASU

Fat Bottom Betty! 

First one, kind of like smoking a pipe. Still not sure how I feel about it. If the Saints win I guess I smoke one each Sunday


----------



## Rusty Nail

Melanio and some Wellers 107.


----------



## Aimless1

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## haegejc

#9









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin









I'm very upset about the fires and hurricane in the gulf. 
I hope and pray everyone, their families and pets get through this with the best possible outcome.


----------



## Arry75

Padron family reserve 46 paired with a few sips of Whistle Pig 10


----------



## jmt8706

Pathfinder100 said:


> LJZ Emilio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Is that dragons milk good? I see it at the store all the time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Taino and...I haven't decided yet...but ice brewed is winning...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad... Beautiful night by the swamps. Be safe, you guys on the left coast and the gulf


----------



## Westside Threat

GOT14U said:


> The Aftermath! Man these are damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't tell me you are mixing the Rockstar with SoCo lol

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Please don't tell me you are mixing the Rockstar with SoCo lol
> 
> Sent from the Westside


And STP....go Jerrod

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx @Olecharlie for this stick. I haven't had one in a while. Paired with some smoked German beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> The Aftermath! Man these are damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha now you see why I smoked one ROTT and immediately ordered a second box.


----------



## Arry75

Sad to finish this wonderful Padron FR 46...Keeping it in the family for the second half..Padron 64 anny


----------



## cgomez1068

I had a Nub Connecticut while grilling some brats today, they're the perfect size for a quick smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias,


----------



## jurgenph

Some kind of Maduro ep carrillo.

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

Relaxing today. Just made a gallon of garden gazpacho, smoke some cigars, a walk or two with the pooch, and fire up the coals when the girls get home.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nubs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

paron londres and some peruvian coffee to kickstart the day


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea
I thought it was red when I pulled it out. Looks like brown out here. I have difficulties with colors.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Papa Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

My first and it's really good. A powerhouse of a cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Mowed two yards so 2 sticks this afternoon.
Mighty Mighty


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

jmt8706 said:


> Is that dragons milk good? I see it at the store all the time.


Good bourbon barrel flavor and stronggreat beer!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea 560


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick courtesy of @CgarDan with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,







After @Rondo posted a link to the master of reviews (g) I'm actually a bit intimidated to post my pathetic efforts, I mean how could I possibly follow an act like that!


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie G maduro and hot black tea


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice night


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool evening! The Crux of the matter is?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Henry Clay War Hawk









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Oops, wrong Chief.


----------



## haegejc

Room 101 10th Annv










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Love these. Ton of smoke.


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## pwaggs

My favorite lounge found a few boxes of Skinny Monsters. They squirreled away few of each for me. They are not all equal, but I really enjoy the consistency of the great smokes.

Face here. Saving my Drac's and Frank's until I find some more.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor Del Valle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon tonight


----------



## DanWil84

pwaggs said:


> My favorite lounge found a few boxes of Skinny Monsters. They squirreled away few of each for me. They are not all equal, but I really enjoy the consistency of the great smokes.
> 
> Face here. Saving my Drac's and Frank's until I find some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I like the one it had to. My shop also has most of them still in store, if stored properly at the shop they are a great smoke, released in 2016 and no regular production. At 10 a piece they are pricey I think for a shorter lancero, but the Jekyll I had was great, Face and Chuck are still in my Tupper.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Melanio 2018 LE. Looking forward to this.


----------



## jurgenph

pwaggs said:


> My favorite lounge found a few boxes of Skinny Monsters. They squirreled away few of each for me. They are not all equal, but I really enjoy the consistency of the great smokes.
> 
> Face here. Saving my Drac's and Frank's until I find some more.


nice! i dug up one of my little monster boxes a few days ago. going to smoke through them in october  or... thats the plan anyway.

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Neanderthal,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Instructora at Franklin Cigar Lounge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

The most mellow Tatuaje I ever smoked. TAT TUESDAY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Leche De Mama Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Yellow wrapper. Well rested. This one had a hint of sweetness I didn't notice in the previous two. Spices were more muted with a more balanced smoke. Thankyou @OneStrangeOne for providing a properly rested stick to compare with.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Caine Daytona with a yummy pumpkin porter brewed with coffee. It surprisingly works.


----------



## zcziggy

MOW Legend and Purple Angel Carmenere...hard to find (the wine) but well worth it.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Statement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> View attachment 286360
> 
> 
> Oops, wrong Chief.
> 
> View attachment 286362


Hello, agent 99? Please come to my office!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jurgenph

Sometimes you just need a stick that doesn't need attention and won't distract you when working... Or netflixing


J.


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday...getting cold here in NY


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Tuesday


----------



## DanWil84

Last one, certainly getting more. How does this compare to the unholy cocktail?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Rook and Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Having this Nightwatch. These are really good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

DanWil84 said:


> Last one, certainly getting more. How does this compare to the unholy cocktail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Nice burn and ash.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

Last night... Liga T52

Started burning really wonky after taking that pic.
Nonstop touchups.


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

Well aged Nica Libre courtesy of @Ren Huggins. First cigar in days, and that really allowed me to enjoy this one!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Some sort of NC H Upmann in a cedar sleeve.


J.


----------



## DanWil84

Romeo Allones said:


> Nice burn and ash.


I've got that with all AJ Fernandez cigars, blends or coming out of the factory made for other brands. Ive had one bad experience with AJ's cigars (New World Connie) when I was blasted with nicotine due to not enough rest which was 100% my fault.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Aimless1

Todays sacrifice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of El Salvadoran


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Romeo Allones said:


>


Well this Camacho was an absolute star, fantastic construction and so smooth, one of the best short smokes around.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje ORO before I take to the skies.


----------



## TX Cigar

Senor esugars


----------



## Gummy Jones

Getting in to something nice


----------



## Mich_smoker

Probably the last boat day this season&#128530;. This HVC is treating me right.


----------



## Aimless1

Connecticut. This is the stick that started me down this rabbit hole 7 weeks ago. First one was ROTT. This one has about 6 weeks of rest. I don't recall it tasting like this.


----------



## zcziggy

AVO XO and Spaten... Hope everybody that was on the hurricane path came out OK.


----------



## jmt8706

Becoming a favorite.


----------



## huffer33

Air bender








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Blessed Leaf Veneration 
Thanks @Westside Threat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Well aged Oliva Melanio and IBCC Ride or Die.....listening to the rain and enjoying the breeze...Sally is teasing for now..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 50 by the Delaware River. It’ll be a backdrop for the next few days.


----------



## Rondo

Flying Pig


----------



## Arry75

Diesel


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Please don't tell me you are mixing the Rockstar with SoCo lol
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Yes, yes I do! Lmao....I know it's nasty but I like it!

I sure hope everyone here got some prospects! Holy hell!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

EP Carillo Oscuro. 
My first 1. Very good cigar


----------



## GOT14U

2 year old fourth prime! Yup!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

For lunch had a lovely smoke of the Encore Majestic. Great construction and sweet aromatic flavours, just a real pleasure.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> Flying Pig
> 
> View attachment 286510


Another DE Smoke extravaganza!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Somehow I got to retrohale finally, not the best idea with this stick. Big blast of pepper, finish is getting a lot nicer when doing that. No one ever told me to swallow and blow out through the nose (no pun intended).









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Been wanting to try this. Really nice smoke.
Thanks for sending this @OneStrangeOne

is there much difference between the different sizes?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Knight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Haven't been a fan of Alec Bradley lately but today decided to man up to this huge Mundial and surprisingly it's quite enjoyable. I definitely notice some "smoked meat" flavors that I usually find with Honduran ligero fillers. Construction and burn are great. Also the fact that is is from 2019 CRA pack gave it time to have all the flavors marry together nicely. Interestingly I always felt that most NCs don't really improve with age as Cubans do But smoking some aged NC stock lately changed my mind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Been wanting to try this. Really nice smoke.
> Thanks for sending this @OneStrangeOne
> 
> is there much difference between the different sizes?


Glad you liked it! 
I don't think I've smoked anything but the robusto's so I don't know how much difference there would be. As a general rule the majority of flavor comes from the wrapper, so with smaller RG that flavor is intensified and with the larger RG it's more muted or washed out.


----------



## TX Cigar

Camacho.


----------



## Aimless1

Think this the last of my original purchase. Once again I don't recall it tasting like this.
Viva la rest


----------



## zcziggy

ROTT Archetype Axis Mundi and hot black tea... Cigar is good, will be even better after some rest from the trip. Need a new cutter though, this thing is biting more than cutting. Time to go to Miami and get one.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Huevo De Oro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Evening brothers.


----------



## jmt8706

A couple today.


----------



## Olecharlie

The wrapper was really dark but it hasn't lost any flavor or kick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> Think this the last of my original purchase. Once again I don't recall it tasting like this.
> Viva la rest


hopefully they taste better now 

J.


----------



## Wheels Up

Padron 2000 Maduro with a little less than a year of rest. I liked these ROTT, but time is making them even better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Nomad These Colors Don’t Run

Lemon sparkling water is my drink


----------



## bearinvt

This afternoon and this evening by the river. The Diesel is thanks to @Rondo.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000


----------



## mpomario

Great run of smokes. Tonight was the UG HB BPT. It's been a crazy week. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Evening family









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Ready for netflix marathon, with an appropriately sized gran habano.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Cool Breeze and 63deg makes this IBCC taste so good along with this dark chocolate, coffee bean Crux!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Fedheads


----------



## jurgenph

Man o war virtue

J.


----------



## huffer33

Opus x Lost City is pairing great with the laSanta. Raisin to raisin. Happy Friday everybody








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Escuro

Out here breathing smoke and pretending it's oxygen
If there's one thing all the wildfires have taught us, it's that oxygen is fairly important

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Its 61f with winds at 15mph. Pretty chilly but I'm going to fight through it to finish this outside.


----------



## Aimless1

Gumby-cr said:


> Its 61f with winds at 15mph. Pretty chilly but I'm going to fight through it to finish this outside.


Thought that was shorts and t-shirt weather


----------



## bearinvt

Psyko 7. It’s windy and cold by the river today


----------



## Romeo Allones

Oliva Melanio 2018 LE, decent flavours and a creamy smoke but had a few burn and relighting issues.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing my last pour of Angels Envy while smoking this Casa Cuevas Maduro! Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Manolo Quesada and a really good Frog's Leap cabernet


----------



## Aimless1

Zombie courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.
Gracious Nathan!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bluebonnets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1 paired with some Whistle Pig 10


----------



## Travoline

Thanks Kacey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta this evening


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Westside Threat

O&E like every other in the box split when I cut it. I expect my last two to split as well. Not happy my BLTC is unraveling as well.

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Famous nic 3000


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum and Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Aimless1 said:


> Thought that was shorts and t-shirt weather


I'm a buck fifty soaking wet and on top of that I'm a freeze baby so not for me :razz: At least I won't have to work outside in the cold anymore.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Had a top day, Fuente followed by Beef Wellington and triple cooked chips.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Celebrating EZ Saturday with this. It's really good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cool 52 degree Saturday morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd. Box pressed robusto.
Very enjoyable especialky for a $2 stick
Easy draw and even burn


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jacobs Ladder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Palina Kill Bill


----------



## Hickorynut

Nicaraguan Habano Overrun and IBCC









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Churchill.


----------



## Gummy Jones

~8 years rest with @mambo5


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick courtesy of @CgarDann


----------



## mpomario

Four Kicking it so far this weekend. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Little over one year nap on this...perfection.


----------



## Rondo

This is good. Not yet $10 good but after the first quarter, it's coming along.









Edit- I stand corrected. This beauty decided to go kettle corn, cinnamon and hazelnut flavor bomb on me. 
I love surprises.


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica.


----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodríguez.. Mellow... Very mellow. Smokes great but not a hint of pepper.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cleaver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Just returned from Octoberfest


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pam64 and willet by the fire

With @mambo5


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> This is good. Not yet $10 good but after the first quarter, it's coming along.
> 
> View attachment 286706
> 
> 
> Edit- I stand corrected. This beauty decided to go kettle corn, cinnamon and hazelnut flavor bomb on me.
> I love surprises.


You'll be a NR man yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

EZ Fortune Cookie compliments of @cgrdann

Licking my wounds from my latest big mountain bike crash. Luckily no surgeries this time. Just some down time...


----------



## TX Cigar

Glenfiddich with this. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Arry75

My Father The judge. Cold one tonight! I had to bust out the heater to scorch my scalp!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Spoonin' with NR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

If you got some of these bad boys and want to sell them just let me know....double headed goat from UG 2019....only getting better!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Stick #2 Onyx Esteli


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I smoked three cigars with the buyer of my house before finishing with this one—new to me but with a phenomenal draw, burn and flavor. It was just supposed to be drinks and hors d'oeuvres at 6PM with our wives to celebrate the closing. By the time they left at 1AM, we had two new friends.


----------



## GOT14U

Piper said:


> I smoked three cigars with the buyer of my house before finishing with this one-new to me but with a phenomenal draw, burn and flavor. It was just supposed to be drinks and hors d'oeuvres at 6PM with our wives to celebrate the closing. By the time they left at 1AM, we had two new friends.


You said HORS ....sorry my 6th grade self shows up every once in awhile...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The last two tonight. @Fusion great red dot bud! Much appreciated! Next was a stolen crown I believe. OG release...also great.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

Piper said:


> I smoked three cigars with the buyer of my house before finishing with this one-new to me but with a phenomenal draw, burn and flavor. It was just supposed to be drinks and hors d'oeuvres at 6PM with our wives to celebrate the closing. By the time they left at 1AM, we had two new friends.


That construction looks like a painting. :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Anaconda


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Very good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another mystery stick from @CgarDann with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## Aimless1

QD Connecticut


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking this thanks to @Wheels Up. Thanks again.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Diesel.


----------



## jurgenph

Nub ct


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Rm101


----------



## DanWil84

Just so good.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Keco

Mi Amor paired with a Crown Royal Old Fashion.


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la amistad dark sumatra and Gentleman's Collection red blend...


----------



## mpomario

Continuing the four kicks kick. MK 2018. Excellent smoke. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Roma Therapy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

End of Summer Burning of the Gurkha Festival. 
Thanks to all who donated.


----------



## TX Cigar

Glenfiddich and Nica Rustica. After beer, ribs and football.


----------



## JFran272

Nub Maduro








and Dr. Stoners Whiskey!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

JFran272 said:


> Nub Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Dr. Stoners Whiskey!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your choices Dr Stoners sounds serious lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Romeo Allones said:


> Had a top day, Fuente followed by Beef Wellington and triple cooked chips.


Serious duxelles. What's in there?

Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> It was just supposed to be drinks and hors d'oeuvres at 6PM with our wives to celebrate the closing. By the time they left at 1AM, we had two new friends.


At least until they find all the bodies in the crawlspace..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TX Cigar said:


> Diesel.


Am I the only one that can never see @TX Cigar images?

Sent from the Westside


----------



## jmt8706

Westside Threat said:


> Am I the only one that can never see @TX Cigar images?
> 
> Sent from the Westside


That's interesting, I see all of his just fine.


----------



## Westside Threat

jmt8706 said:


> That's interesting, I see all of his just fine.


So interesting!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03

Westside Threat said:


> So interesting!
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Tapatalk?

I can't see em either

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Have never been able to see his


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I can’t see them through Tapatalk, but they look fine on the desktop site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jurgenph

5 vegas triple A lancero

J.


----------



## Westside Threat

Green Army Men smoking just fine










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

UBC03 said:


> Tapatalk?
> 
> I can't see em either
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes sir, Tapatalk. I'll go check on my cpu

Sent from the Westside


----------



## eliot

Just popping in for a bit from a 3-year hiatus. This CAO Flathead Big Block has been sitting in the tupperdor for a few years and has aged beautifully. Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Westside Threat said:


> Serious duxelles. What's in there?
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Chateaubriand, mushroom duxelle and pastry. :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool morning still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Project and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My father #1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick #3 from @CgarDann with a cup of Haition Blue coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mystery stick #3 from @CgarDann with a cup of Haition Blue coffee,
> View attachment 286900


psst....that's a nicaraguan overrun....:grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

A cigar with some Founders KBS.


----------



## Rondo

Piggy


----------



## Aimless1

Since I am grilling tube steaks tonight a corona seemed appropriate. @OneStrangeOne hit it out of the park again.


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Axis Mundi and honey Jack's


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi and honey Jack's


No wine tonight? That's a rarity for you Zig.


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> No wine tonight? That's a rarity for you Zig.


after a work day like today...needed something stronger :smile2:
it should be illegal for Mondays to be this bad


----------



## Westside Threat

Romeo Allones said:


> Chateaubriand, mushroom duxelle and pastry. :smile2:


Yes, what its in the duxelle?


----------



## Westside Threat

UBC03 said:


> Tapatalk?
> 
> I can't see em either
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Confirmed Tapatalk. Works just fine on my computer


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> At least until they find all the bodies in the crawlspace..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Shhhh.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ

I had a Cuban San Cristobal...another Cuban let down. Bought it in Belgium, could've been fake...I don't know. The flavor was sweet, it canoed and tunneled. When those seemed to straighten out the wrapper started going wonky.

I've purchased Cubans in Mexico, England, Belgium, and Italy. And have had them gifted from the UAE (those were delish). I don't get it, I guess it's the "forbidden" factor. Nicaraguan sticks are better than almost every Cuban I've had...


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Beautiful construction on this nub
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=286944&stc=1&d=1600741058


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

It's that time of the year again... Almost... Kinda...

Cracked open another box of little monsters.

Mini mum up in smoke tonight


J.


----------



## ukbob

Alex Bradley Black Market Toro lovely smoke , nice even burn no issues another box definitely coming my way soon.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Westside Threat said:


> Yes, what its in the duxelle?


Mushrooms and state secrets. :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning in the 50's summertime for @Rondo almost Rondo Glove time for me lol.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange and Rwandan coffee,


----------



## jurgenph

More monsters... Baby face and Peruvian coffee for breakfast.


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Micallef Grand Bold Ligero is really good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon ‘super premium’
Benefitted from rest. First third sweet. Second third adds a bit of spice. Final third more of the same.
Nice medium smoke


----------



## Ijones

Wasn't so impressed what about yall


----------



## Romeo Allones

Sweet, creamy and spicy Opus Perfecxion 5.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> Morning in the 50's summertime for @Rondo almost Rondo Glove time for me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it - much of a chocolate hit? Looking for something chocolatey as the weather turns darker.


----------



## Romeo Allones

GunnyJ said:


> I had a Cuban San Cristobal...another Cuban let down. Bought it in Belgium, could've been fake...I don't know. The flavor was sweet, it canoed and tunneled. When those seemed to straighten out the wrapper started going wonky.
> 
> I've purchased Cubans in Mexico, England, Belgium, and Italy. And have had them gifted from the UAE (those were delish). I don't get it, I guess it's the "forbidden" factor. Nicaraguan sticks are better than almost every Cuban I've had...


Private v State enterprise.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soapbox with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno. Not sure why some can see pics and others can't? Always been on phone and not desktop. Maybe thats why??


----------



## CgarDann

Enjoying the last few days of summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Just popping in for a bit from a 3-year hiatus. This CAO Flathead Big Block has been sitting in the tupperdor for a few years and has aged beautifully. Hope everyone's doing well!


Welcome back buddy.. i hope you've got an ironic tshirt under that hoodie... lol

I was thinking about you the other day. Glad to see ya back.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

As much as I like AJ blend sticks, this one was a bust. Wavy burn, only one side wanted to burn, constant touch ups, wouldn't stay lit in the final third.


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Rage. Prefer Wicked


----------



## Olecharlie

Romeo Allones said:


> How is it - much of a chocolate hit? Looking for something chocolatey as the weather turns darker.


Very much so I Luv the Nub Maduro. I have smoked a couple hundred, they are my favorite morning coffee cigar. A nice bittersweet chocolate, coffee bean, toffee, just a pleasure from start to finish. C/P had a bundle of 25 for $89. This Oliva is just a well kept secret IMHO. Of course cigars are very subjective so I recommend you pick up a fiver and see for yourself. I like the 4x60 but not the 4x64.


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Very much so I Luv the Nub Maduro. I have smoked a couple hundred, they are my favorite morning coffee cigar. A nice bittersweet chocolate, coffee bean, toffee, just a pleasure from start to finish. C/P had a bundle of 25 for $89. This Oliva is just a well kept secret IMHO. Of course cigars are very subjective so I recommend you pick up a fiver and see for yourself. I like the 4x60 but not the 4x64.


I was surprised with the flavor they have for such a big rg. My fav's are the sun grown, and sumatra.


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and Fog Theory red blend. Weather is getting nicer by the day...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Consistent AF


----------



## Hickorynut

Sombrero De Copa and sweet tea....tasty.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dissident Soapbox with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee
> 
> View attachment 286970


Those are so good....glad cooler weather is here, still have a few....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> New world Cameroon and Fog Theory red blend. Weather is getting nicer by the day...


Zig musta had a better day....wine!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> Zig musta had a better day....wine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


it was...it certainly was :grin2:


----------



## Arry75

GunnyJ said:


> I had a Cuban San Cristobal...another Cuban let down. Bought it in Belgium, could've been fake...I don't know. The flavor was sweet, it canoed and tunneled. When those seemed to straighten out the wrapper started going wonky.
> 
> I've purchased Cubans in Mexico, England, Belgium, and Italy. And have had them gifted from the UAE (those were delish). I don't get it, I guess it's the "forbidden" factor. Nicaraguan sticks are better than almost every Cuban I've had...


This mirrors my personal experience too....


----------



## 09FXSTB

It’s been too long, but alas I got to light one up today. 
Tat Tuesday this evening


----------



## Mich_smoker

A good maduro and some Sam Adams hits the spot after a nice prime rib.


----------



## jurgenph

Next little monster... The wolfie


J.


----------



## WNYTony

K222 courtesy of the late, great @Kidvegas


----------



## Romeo Allones

TX Cigar said:


> Norteno. Not sure why some can see pics and others can't? Always been on phone and not desktop. Maybe thats why??


As per my current theme, how's the chocolate hit on these? Bit pricey over here but I am interested if it has a hit.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> Very much so I Luv the Nub Maduro. I have smoked a couple hundred, they are my favorite morning coffee cigar. A nice bittersweet chocolate, coffee bean, toffee, just a pleasure from start to finish. C/P had a bundle of 25 for $89. This Oliva is just a well kept secret IMHO. Of course cigars are very subjective so I recommend you pick up a fiver and see for yourself. I like the 4x60 but not the 4x64.


Thank you, the Nubs have me intrigued. Price over here across the pond is hideous as you can probably imagine, but I think I'll pick up a few of the different types now.


----------



## DanWil84

That also refrains me from buying nubs, 352's are around 9 euros... 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

DanWil84 said:


> That also refrains me from buying nubs, 352's are around 9 euros...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


I wish, cheapest here would be 15 Euros. Maduros are well over 20. :vs_mad:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

U boat time









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with Haitian coffee 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Lunch break!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## Romeo Allones

A cracking Anejo 888, thought the ash would never fall off. A lovely smoke for near on two hours.


----------



## zcziggy

DanWil84 said:


> That also refrains me from buying nubs, 352's are around 9 euros...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk





Romeo Allones said:


> I wish, cheapest here would be 15 Euros. Maduros are well over 20. :vs_mad:


jesus....i'm glad i live in the new world....:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> jesus....i'm glad i live in the new world....:grin2:


Sitting under the awning on the Square at the Humidor Cigar Shop smoking this new release 10th Anniversary Perdomo Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Closing the pool next week. Summer went by too fast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Little Warped flavor bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Illusion Fume D'Amour Clemente...my first kiss from the Brand, so far so good


----------



## Arry75

Romeo Allones said:


> A cracking Anejo 888, thought the ash would never fall off. A lovely smoke for near on two hours.


Wow, that's a serious top hat! You have amazing trust as I know that would wind up all over my lap!


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC18


----------



## Aimless1

Tonight’s offering


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Hair of the Dog


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Comfortably Numb and Grumpy Old Man beer..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick #4 from @CgarDann with a cup Kenya coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

Great stick for today.


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura


----------



## TX Cigar

@Romeo- that Norteno, in my opinion has quite a bit of flavor including some chocolate. Pricey but good.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mystery stick #4 from @CgarDann with a cup Kenya coffee,
> View attachment 287054


psst....that is not a nicaraguan overrun :vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Green Hornet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> psst....that is not a nicaraguan overrun :vs_laugh:


LoL, I don't know how I would've gotten through this without your help! :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

One of these with some Glenfiddich scotch to wrap up the night.


----------



## Arry75

Perdomo 20th Sungrown.. Seond first today as I've never smoked a Perdomo before. It follows a tough act as that Illusione earlier was freaking awesome!


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @CgarDann


----------



## Pathfinder100

JSK nightcap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon this evening


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> Next little monster... The wolfie


i had them mixed up... yesterday was Frank jr.

today is the wolfie

J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Pathfinder100 said:


> JSK nightcap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Lovely pairing. Had some Diplomatico RE with my Upmann today.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> Thanks @CgarDann
> 
> View attachment 287068


Fantastic, think Prince wrote a song about this _purple_ cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

A rainy 60 degree morning. Anastasia and Sumatra Cigar courtesy of @CgarDann. Thanks bro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Olecharlie sent me this unlabeled bad boy a while back. 
"I enjoy these while soaking in the tub. Enjoy Rondo."
It's a solid maduro, for sure. 
All the same, I'm just going to smoke it on the deck.


----------



## Rondo

Tat


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

El Gueguense and black roast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

#thriftythursday


----------



## Aimless1

Not sure how you did it Nathan but you scored another one @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> #thriftythursday


How are the Factory Smokes?


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice combo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hit & Run with a cup of Kenya med roast,


----------



## zcziggy

Manolo Quesada and sweet ice tea


----------



## Keco

Aroma de Cuba robusto


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd


----------



## bearinvt

Hoyo Dark Sumatra from my wish list via the one and only @Rondo steppin up to the plate.

The cold draw was so tasty I had a hard time putting flame on it. Now that it is lit I can see why they show up on the board so often!

Thanks a million Ron! You is a righteous bro!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Buckeye Land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

All I can say is Wow!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> #thriftythursday


How are those I almost bought a bundle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> All I can say is Wow!!
> 
> So, what is that stick?


----------



## Gumby-cr

bearinvt said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is Wow!!
> 
> So, what is that stick?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the new BLTC Super Deluxe which was pretty limited and sold out quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Kenya coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is Wow!!
> 
> So, what is that stick?
> 
> 
> 
> @Gumby-cr
> Looks like the new BLTC Super Deluxe which was pretty limited and sold out quick.
> 
> Yes it is the BLTC Super Deluxe Mareva Corona. After smoking it ROTT I ordered a fiver of Lanceros From BLTC last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Olecharlie

Headed to the Garage on this rainy morning to sacrifice this Nub and a Tankard full of IBCC. Happy "Friday" everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cleared some brush and a few low hangers so I could take pretty cigar pics.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## ebnash

BLTC Morphine compliments of my Cigar Brother, @Olecharlie

Awesome smoke, my friend. Thanks again


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one. At the lounge


----------



## Aimless1

I have to admit @Cigary was right. If the first few puffs are any indication this will be a stick to truly enjoy

Just started the final third. This is truly enjoyable. Thank you for sharing your enthusiasm @Cigary


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Antano. Rain finally settle down to a very light misting.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last couple days worth. Flor de valle this evening.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Romeo Allones

Magnum R 54.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

At the Lounge with an X employee smoking Kristoff Maduro and having an IPA


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks to @bearinvt. Enjoyed very much today.


----------



## bearinvt

Skipped Fuente Friday and went straight to EZ Saturday. You kind of lose track of the calendar after more than a week on vacation. Thanks @HumphreysGhost!


----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodríguez and Spaten... TGIF!!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Blackbird Raven....Happy Friday y'all!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Julius Caesar shark from the 2019 Toast Across America set.

Draws like a wind tunnel and tastes about as complex as a hammer.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> How are the Factory Smokes?


Not bad. A decent flavor, not complex. Mine have over a year on them. Burn was good, I nubbed that one.


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> How are those I almost bought a bundle!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad, worth the price of a bundle. For the price, you won't feel bad if you need to put it down if something came up.


----------



## Rondo

#77 my favorite Fuente


----------



## Arry75

My Father Le Bijou with some High West Campfire Bourbon


----------



## 09FXSTB

Another Cromagnon today


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx @Olecharlie for the Judge. This Sovereign 22 year is superb.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Last couple days. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown and Kenya coffee,


----------



## Rondo

EZ Naughty Bits 
You guys lichen my deck?
Getting some numbers on Trex.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> BLTC Morphine compliments of my Cigar Brother, @Olecharlie
> 
> Awesome smoke, my friend. Thanks again


You're welcome, glad you enjoyed it. If you like the Morphine you should really like the Super Deluxe. It's as strong and bold but smoother!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Have some computer work to do. This behemoth LFD should do the trick. I think its 8.5x60.


----------



## Aimless1

Tossed a H Upmann Media Noche that would not draw even after using a draw tool.. First cigar I have dismantled. Packed so tight it was difficult to cut open.

AF La Herrencia Core to the rescue


----------



## TX Cigar

With a cup of coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today! 
26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


good for you man!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


Congrats Nathan!
That is courageous and admirable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


That's awesome Nathan. Congratulations!


----------



## Arry75

CAO Session


----------



## CgarDann

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


Congrats Nathan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Deliverance


----------



## Cigary

Aimless1 said:


> I have to admit @Cigary was right. If the first few puffs are any indication this will be a stick to truly enjoy
> 
> Just started the final third. This is truly enjoyable. Thank you for sharing your enthusiasm @Cigary


When I actually put up a review it's because the cigar is so good I want others to enjoy the experience as I did. Rarely will I review any cigar that is mediocre....waste of time and as has been said...life is too short to smoke mediocre cigars.

If in the future you see a review from me it will mean that it has knocked my socks off....glad you enjoyed yourself with this one.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Happy Saturday
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

EP Catrillo New Wave


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> :smile2:


Way to go Nathan! That's a great accomplishment!

Thank God for coffee!:smile2:


----------



## bearinvt

Box pressed Neanderthal. It’s been resting a month and a half or so which is all I could stand!


----------



## Olecharlie

Trying to decide if I really like V-Ah-Hay. This ten plus two and a half red label is very good and pairs well with Eagle Rare Bourbon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


That's Awesome Nathan, Congratulations brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC, A shot of Morphine on a Saturday evening, courtesy of @Gumby-cr


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats one strange one. That is awesome. I think we are kind of neighbors. At least close. I am between Austin and San Antonio.


----------



## Travoline

Some delicious unbanded something or the other










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA Clemente paired with Willett Family reserve rye. Just ordered a box of these sticks so I hope I enjoy this one as much as as the first one I had!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rondo said:


> EZ Naughty Bits
> You guys lichen my deck?
> Getting some numbers on Trex.
> 
> View attachment 287282


We have 2 porches and a deck. A couple years ago, we went all timber tech - it was slightly cheaper than trex with the same warranty, but still expensive. We could not be happier, no more painting, treating, or waterproofing. Just spray it down and it looks brand new. 
Good luck with your new deck!


----------



## Westside Threat

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> 
> View attachment 287318


Congratulations. A number of family members struggle with dependency so I know how tough it is. Good for you

Sent from the Westside


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta this evening


----------



## Westside Threat

Padron & rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Continuing the lil monsters...

Little drac.


J.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Stfu!!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> View attachment 287318


Congrats Nathan! Here's to your next milestone. :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Encore Majestic, one of my faves, lovely flavours.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TL Johnson with Kenya coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Happy Sunday, everyone. 
Enjoy the games and be safe.


----------



## Aimless1

MOW Armada
ROTT it was just OK.
46 days of rest and this is really nice


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3 today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC S&R Culebra


----------



## CgarDann

Thanks @Olecharlie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Another Illusione FDA clemente today. I really like these! I just received a box and ROTT they are ready to smoke as per my Cigar Medics Humidimeter reading 62% at the foot. There wasn't a boveda in either of the boxes (CAO MX2) I got today but the later read at 70%. I guess Famous Smoke isn't storing them together..


----------



## Gumby-cr

FQ Phenom thanks to @kacey The leaves are already starting to fall here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton VSG with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Congratulations Nathan! @OneStrangeOne








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Nicoli

Don Melo Centenario - Honduras.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

One by my lonesome

One with @mambo5


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome brother, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Aimless1

Room 101 Farce


----------



## Hickorynut

Me: No time for a break....keep working!

Also me: EZ All my Exes and IBCC Ride or Die









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Have some computer work to do. This behemoth LFD should do the trick. I think its 8.5x60.


Ill bet yer' still smokin' it right now!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 14 years of sobriety today!
> 
> 26 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee,
> 
> View attachment 287318


Congrats Brother, that's a milestone!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Undercrown Maduro with a pour of Glenfiddich.


----------



## Olecharlie

50th Anniversary cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

MOW Puro Auténtico and Montes Alpha Carmenere after a pretty good dinner.

50 years eh? Congrats @Olecharlie !!!


----------



## Arry75

MX2 Toro, I've forgotten how delicious these are


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> 50th Anniversary cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congratulations Charlie!
That’s huge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

MF le bijou.
This one is a bit rough, not how I remember these.


J.


----------



## Jade Falcon

I just smoked a La Aurora Cameroon. Good smoke for the price, good flavors, some minor burn issues and flaky ash to start, but overall it burned well.

Hit me with a nicotine rush that I haven't experienced in a while. My head is still singing as we speak. I had a Henry Weinhard's Rootbeer with it, but that didn't seem to help much.


----------



## haegejc

Congratulations Olecharlie that is a milestone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Haitian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Congratulations!


Not my Anniversary guys, not that old. The cigar is the 50th Anniversary edition. 
@ziggy @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Olecharlie

My usual morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro , lovely smoke made the mistake of only ordering 1 box going to rectify that very soon.


----------



## jurgenph

padron londres, indo coffee for breakfast


J.


----------



## Mich_smoker

From the weekend. I smoked an EZ 6th anniversary on Saturday but didnt get a pic. What a good cigar, you can see the nub on the edge of the ashtray with the naughty bits, burned my fingers.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Welcome brother, hope you enjoyed it.


I did thank you Charlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Not my Anniversary guys, not that old. The cigar is the 50th Anniversary edition.
> @ziggy @Humphrey's Ghost


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT

Great minds.... @CgarDann









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Straight Ligero with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Gummy Jones

After a long day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Not my Anniversary guys, not that old. The cigar is the 50th Anniversary edition.
> @ziggy @Humphrey's Ghost


Damn, I was thinking that you looked awfully young to be married that long! :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Daddy Mac








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

This cigar with a Founders KBS followed with some Ardbeg most likely. Brakes on my car went to the floor on the way home. Good thing nobody was in front of me when it happened. Now to figure out how to get to work the next 3 days.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Ill bet yer' still smokin' it right now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I had an inch and a half left at the 3 hour and 30 minute mark. I put it down. Probably could have made the four hour mark if I wasn't bored at that point.


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks to @OneStrangeOne I was able to try my first Tatuaje. Through no fault of Nathan this was a problem stick. Draw was like sucking air. The cap split in two places. Uneven burn and one relight. Glad I had an opportunity to finally try one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for my favorite Warped!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks to @OneStrangeOne I was able to try my first Tatuaje. Through no fault of Nathan this was a problem stick. Draw was like sucking air. The cap split in two places. Uneven burn and one relight. Glad I had an opportunity to finally try one.


I hate when that happens!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks to @OneStrangeOne I was able to try my first Tatuaje. Through no fault of Nathan this was a problem stick. Draw was like sucking air. The cap split in two places. Uneven burn and one relight. Glad I had an opportunity to finally try one.


Bummer! I don't remember the last time I had a problem with these.:vs_mad:


----------



## Aimless1

Alex Bradley box pressed 2nd. Rest turned this into an awesome stick


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Avo Uvezian


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Hard Light

While Im still wet behind the ears in the cigar world--finding my way. I enjoyed this one.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ukbob

Lucky dip just put hand in humidor and pulled one out, Conquistador Churchill lovely mild every day smoke.


----------



## jurgenph

JDN Antaño & Indo coffee.


J.


----------



## jurgenph

JDN Antaño & Indo coffee.


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a smoke! These are so darn good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Think this is the oldest stick in my tupador ... so just over 60 days.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Went by a local lounge. They are finally allowing places to open tomorrow for inside smoking but still at 25% capacity. Picked up something new while there Smoking great 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Goldie with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Really liking this.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TX Cigar

First time with Glen Moray scotch. I like these senor esugars.


----------



## DanWil84

Tat Tuesday









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Trouble Maker 
It's alright. One dimensional mediocre tobacco. 
I'm happy this is the last of my Nomads.


----------



## BobP

Been a while, anyways we were gifted a bantam rooster a few days back. All the hens are big girls and they have been kicking the living crap out of him, but he keeps trying to win them over. When the women go to bed, he hangs out with me while I smoke. Never had a rooster do that.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hanging at the lounge with Cossie, I'm always impressed with Kristoff, not sure why I don't buy them lol. The Vengeance is good.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TAA 51st


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico.

Good honest straight forward cigar.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird CuCo and El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Odzi

*CAO Brazilia*


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Ahhh finally a CroMagnon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Romeo Allones said:


>


Those are so good an amazingly they pair well with a good IPA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Serino XX


----------



## jurgenph

Tat Wednesday 

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> Those are so good an amazingly they pair well with a good IPA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually pair with a sipping Rum but I should really have it with a cognac, think I have some Remy 1738 somewhere.


----------



## talisker10

CAO Brazilia, pretty good


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blend 13


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Finally time for a smoke! These are so darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that pray tell?


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Green Pa Broadleaf


----------



## CgarDann

Scary label. Amazing cigar. Thanks @Olecharlie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The King is dead.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## BobP

It's a keeper.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nights are getting chilly


----------



## Aimless1

57 degrees and raining


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> What is that pray tell?


It's a Los Tejanos a new release between Edgar Hoill of OSKO and Noel Rojas. Very good cigar! I'm a big Noel Rojas fan.


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Scary label. Amazing cigar. Thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luv the Noel Rojas Big Spoon, great cigar, hate the band lol. Enjoy


----------



## huffer33

La palina El Diario








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

This courtesy of @CgarDann. I used a double Guillotine cutter which can only cut about 1/4 in or less and the wrapper came apart must have been single capped. So unfortunately as to toss it and move on to another cigar. Paired with Appleton signature and it was ok but a little too peaty. I'ma Papa's Pilar fan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Having this one from La Aroma while watching “The Harbortown Bobber”. Cigars and motorcycles are two of the finer things in life.


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> It's a Los Tejanos a new release between Edgar Hoill of OSKO and Noel Rojas. Very good cigar! I'm a big Noel Rojas fan.


Thank you so much! I've seen several others posted those as well over the last few weeks and it has me intrigued!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Thank you so much! I've seen several others posted those as well over the last few weeks and it has me intrigued!


I smoked one ROTT from a box purchase and purchased another box before they sold out. Lol The BLTC Super Deluxe is another great cigar but think their sold out as well.


----------



## Arry75

Diesel and a bit of High West double rye


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> I smoked one ROTT from a box purchase and purchased another box before they sold out. Lol The BLTC Super Deluxe is another great cigar but think their sold out as well.


Yes, I see this! My search online has told me so. I am glad you were able to find some! I'll have to keep on the lookout for them. How often are they released?


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx @Olecharlie for the cigar. Paired with bourbon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

From the JT's blind sampler thread...a well rested Joya de Nicaragua courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Yes, I see this! My search online has told me so. I am glad you were able to find some! I'll have to keep on the lookout for them. How often are they released?


Its hard to say the OSKO may or may not be seen again. The BLTC could be like their Morphine cigar and only release once a year. Underground Cigar shop carries Noel Rojas and Black Label Trading company and their shipping is only $4. I like Arturo Fuente Hemmingway but only in a Maduro wrapper, their hard to find except around year end.


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Thx @Olecharlie for the cigar. Paired with bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


What's your thoughts? I have one resting the first one I smoked was ROTT and I wasn't impressed. I have liked all their releases so probably needed rest.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning, not sure what this one is but had to pull a couple stems out in order to gat a draw. If flavors don't improve soon it's gonna have a very short life lol. Good news is Coffee is Great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with El Salvadoran coffee,


----------



## Odzi




----------



## jurgenph

Last night...

2007 Opus x xxx
All this time and still one potent little power ranger.


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Azteca.


----------



## Hickorynut

Viaje Zombie courtesy of @greasemonger and Iron Bean....good stuff Maynard









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A very strong Liga 9 both within and without.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hickorynut said:


> Viaje Zombie courtesy of @greasemonger and Iron Bean....good stuff Maynard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Lol, One of my Grandmothers favorite sayings Hick
Whatever happened to grease?
Good guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

#thrifty Thursday. With four roses small batch select.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper and a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

I swear Nathan has e.s.p. He asked me what I liked for the Noobie Trade and gave him some vague answer. Think I told him I liked Dominicans. Think I added highly detailed instructions like sweet with a bit of spice. This stick is exactly what I had in mind. You, sir, are a genius. Thank you again for the opportunity to try these cigars. Great idea and truly appreciated.


----------



## zcziggy

Back to familiar grounds


----------



## Olecharlie

So many good Aganorsa's out there!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Red while messing with telemarketers. Drinking raspberry porters too. Should be a fun night.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Halloween is probably one of my favorite holidays so kicking off October with this
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=287668&stc=1&d=1601595665


----------



## jurgenph

RyJ reserva real Maduro


J.


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> What's your thoughts? I have one resting the first one I smoked was ROTT and I wasn't impressed. I have liked all their releases so probably needed rest.


I enjoyed it down to the nub! I've like most Calveras as well

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Arry75

Herrera Esteli


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Waffle Cone


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Emilio, Papa Joe


----------



## oldmantex

Camacho Triple Maduro. Really enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The last night and then the last one for tonight...I'm thinking of putting some samplers together...what do you think?








Such a good stick!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

El triunfador, old man and the C, culebra


J.


----------



## Westside Threat

Cojuno 2006 & bourbon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Yes I think so! If you know then you know!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> The last night and then the last one for tonight...I'm thinking of putting some samplers together...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd bite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'd bite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only half way through it and I'm biting! Damn this thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

jurgenph said:


> El triunfador, old man and the C, culebra
> 
> J.


That thang looks like......edit:: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Bought a 5 pack sampler of these Gran Habano's. Pretty good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Haitian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje white while watching Triple Capped.


----------



## jurgenph

Oliva V & Indo coffee.


J.


----------



## Angelacl

My husband had that before, now he said he wanted to try something new and tried Camacho coyolar. I got him this for his bday, he was more than satisfied


----------



## CgarDann

Aimless1 said:


> I swear Nathan has e.s.p. He asked me what I liked for the Noobie Trade and gave him some vague answer. Think I told him I liked Dominicans. Think I added highly detailed instructions like sweet with a bit of spice. This stick is exactly what I had in mind. You, sir, are a genius. Thank you again for the opportunity to try these cigars. Great idea and truly appreciated.


Nathan knows his cigars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Track 7 with some rest based on the cello Thanks for the opportunity @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd robusta


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rocky Road Ice Cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This evenings pairing.


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier and now.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Skinny Drac tonight
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=287740&stc=1&d=1601682045


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Drop Dead Gorgeous

This is a seriously good cigar!


----------



## jurgenph

Doing the Fuente Friday thing.

Only have one of these.

2005 destino al siglo


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Friday for me


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night and tonight.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Stogie in the late night hour









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1, my favourite


----------



## Westside Threat

Couple of cigars tonight with Old Pultney

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Aurora maduro with Haitian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

An excellent and very moreish Shark.


----------



## Rondo

OR Brass Knucks


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoying this Time Traveler. The medio Tiempo, Ligero and the EC Connie/ Maduro wrapper really make up a great smoke withe the sugarcane sweetened cap like the old cuban tradition.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Afternoon


----------



## Arry75

Leather. Rose


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mombacho, Tierra Volcan with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Old favorite


----------



## huffer33

Illusione H1 with old Forester 1920 and a festbier. Outstanding smoke in my opinion.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I'm pretty sure it's an EZ. I know it came from @Rondo. One of these days I gotta get a flavor wheel and see if I my taste buds have any discernment.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Skinny Frank
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=287832&stc=1&d=1601768345


----------



## zcziggy

Manolo Quesada and Murphy Goode red blend... Nothing to go crazy about


----------



## Arry75

Norteno with some High West Rendezvous Rye


----------



## cracker1397

Celebrating 15 years of continuous service at my job tonight. 10 to go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for a cigar after watching Clint Eastwood Unforgiven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

cracker1397 said:


> Celebrating 15 years of continuous service at my job tonight. 10 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! That's a long time at one job in today's economy.


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> Time for a cigar after watching Clint Eastwood Unforgiven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't a lancero more appropriate? :wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Celebrating 15 years of continuous service at my job tonight. 10 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations just occurred to me this is my 6 month to the day of Retirement lol! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> Congratulations just occurred to me this is my 6 month to the day of Retirement lol! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Camacho triple Maduro and black lager.


J.


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## Westside Threat

Cleaver & a beer from the cellar










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Haitian coffee watching for the sunrise,


----------



## Gumby-cr

jurgenph said:


> Camacho triple Maduro and black lager.
> 
> J.


Man the OR of those were so good. The new blend doesn't come close to those.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @Wheels Up.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Nieves NMBXP and Iron Bean









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Hyde,


----------



## DanWil84

Dp.


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Gumby-cr said:


> Man the OR of those were so good. The new blend doesn't come close to those.


some lucky event made me go pretty deep on these way back 
haven't had the new blend.

humidity is pretty ciritical for these though. just a little too dry or too wet and they just don't do well.

J.


----------



## zcziggy

DanWil84 said:


> Dp.


?? :serious:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I had a Fuente "Cigarillo" last night, although I don't personally classify it as a Cigarillo....just a very small cigar. Not sure what specific type it is though.

It smoked well, but I had to smoke it indoors due to the fact that I could see my breath outside, it was that cold. I don't want to do that on the regular, so I need to figure something out. I might just have to smoke during the day.

The cigar was okay. Certainly not the best by any means....a bit bitter in places, but not overwhelming. Might be down to the way I smoked it. :hmm::noidea:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Holy tree trunk Batman!


----------



## DanWil84

zcziggy said:


> ?? :serious:


Dirty minds think a like. Double post 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Under crown Sungrown


----------



## Gumby-cr

About to light this up with a big glass of Prarie Artisan Ales Corner Piece stout.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Havana vi


----------



## bearinvt

Watching the Bills vs Raiders with this guy


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Watching the Bills vs Raiders with this guy


That stick could probably play slot defense better than anyone on the raiders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed 2nd ... seem to be in a short term AB rut.
Moved into the closed garage. Rain and cool here


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Flux Capacitor


----------



## Hickorynut

Sam and I gonna go sit on the porch and listen to the crickets....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Haitian coffee


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Romeo Allones

One of these today, they are just so fragrant.


----------



## Aimless1

Warped

Another hit from @OneStrangeOne

Thanks again Nathan's!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wise Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

zcziggy said:


> ?? :serious:


DP for double post

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

...








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Noel Rojas bearded chief. Great tasting stick. Thanks @Olecharlie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Ligero By Morning with a pumpkin stout.


----------



## zcziggy

DanWil84 said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


of all the sizes i think the clermont (corona) is the best


----------



## DanWil84

@zcziggy unfortunately Ave Maria only has the 60rg available here, which I don't prefer anymore. Sometimes you stumble on a torpedo or the figurado but those are rare. Think it's a good stick for good value, same as with the most AJ Fernandez blended and produced (diesel, man o war for example), it's a one trick pony to my taste buds with straight tobacco.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Interesting smoke

Edit: Never changed from beginning to end. Just doubled the size of my yard gars.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Gentleman's Collection. Perfect pair for a great night by the swamps.


----------



## TX Cigar

Pennsyltucky


----------



## 09FXSTB

Work has been crazy. I hope everyone here is doing well. It’s been a while and since I have another box in the way...it was a Pancetta night


----------



## jurgenph

Palio cutter Destroyed another wrapper, time to order a new xikar.

T52.

J.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Haitian coffee,


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Rondo

Illusione Holy Lance


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Double post


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another spicy and aromatic Opus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Rites with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

For the ride home today.


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway& Genesis the Project


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## DanWil84

Tat tuesday









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 and Haitian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that the new one?

how is it?


----------



## jurgenph

Oliva V and malbec yesterday

Diamond crown and ethiopian coffee this morning.

J.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> is that the new one?
> 
> how is it?


Yes it is the 2020 release! It was fantastic. Will defiantly pick up another 5er in the next week or two!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closed the pool eh?


----------



## jmt8706

Close to a petite corona size maybe. Yum!


----------



## Aimless1

My first dance with the V Melanio. Liking her so far


----------



## Hickorynut

Juarez.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Quadrata

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father, courtesy of @Aimless1 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Tatuaje black yesterday for Tuesday.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

haegejc said:


> Yes it is the 2020 release! It was fantastic. Will defiantly pick up another 5er in the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to get me some of these. Do you know who has a good deal on these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Closed the pool eh?


We get only 3-4 months out the pool a year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> We get only 3-4 months out the pool a year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bummer...if i lived up north i would go for a big hot tub :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

CgarDann said:


> haegejc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the 2020 release! It was fantastic. Will defiantly pick up another 5er in the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get me some of these. Do you know who has a good deal on these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck finding any. They only made 1000 boxes of each size this year and they went fast.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Triqui Traca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Got to get me some of these. Do you know who has a good deal on these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


famous...$45 for 4 of them


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Red

The 4 iterations of panaceas I tried have all been good.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Aimless1 said:


> My first dance with the V Melanio. Liking her so far


X2 here....


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Skinny Face
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=288100&stc=1&d=1602113003


----------



## Gummy Jones

First time I've had this

I like it


----------



## Arry75

First smoke since Saturday! Caught a cold and was hacking up a lung! Got tested for Covid and was negative. Back at it tonight and paying homage to EVH. Illusione FDA and a dram of Monkey Shoulder


----------



## Odzi




----------



## jmt8706

Odzi said:


>


I heard negative things about the Italia, but found it very tasty.


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> My first dance with the V Melanio. Liking her so far


I think the melanio maduro would be right up your alley as well.


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Odzi

jmt8706 said:


> I heard negative things about the Italia, but found it very tasty.


I enjoyed it myself actually... I'll have to find the negative reviews and see what they were saying.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Haitian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and a Thursday spending spree










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

An excellent little Tat, flawless construction.


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, lil monsters, round two; little drac


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Today is a slow dance with a new lady, Gran Puro. A sweet kiss and a couple of touches.


----------



## awk6898

Checking out a new lounge that just opened close to home. "Cigar Sessions Lounge and Bar" Middletown DE.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Climbed the mountain behind the house with a full Manhattan that was nearly full when I got to the top. Regency cigar emporium 20th anniversary. Might have been from my newbie trade years back or maybe a small batch cigar sampler.




















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

OSOK San Andres Puro.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Miss Divinia is sweet and tangy. She wants to salsa and I want to tango
.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## 09FXSTB

Chupacabra this evening


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning. Viaje Hulk with some hot tea. Chilly this morning.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Heisenberg and Haitian coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Gorgeous morning here to start a 4 day weekend. There won't be many more like this.


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> Climbed the mountain behind the house with a full Manhattan that was nearly full when I got to the top. Regency cigar emporium 20th anniversary. Might have been from my newbie trade years back or maybe a small batch cigar sampler.
> View attachment 288154
> View attachment 288156
> View attachment 288158
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Beautiful up there! I was raised in East TN and miss the mountains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Guardian of the Farm last night. I’ve smoked these cigars from 3 different 5er purchases and every one of them has been awful. I’m finally giving up on these. In the trash they go.


----------



## jurgenph

Last night, Punisher.

Even after a few years, these still hit like a freight train.


J.


----------



## Aimless1

First dance with this tall lady. Nicaragua srepped on my toes a lot to begin but the second third had been smoothe. Tight draw and several touch ups.

Tiny Little Blackouts“Idea of Alice” is music that fits this stick


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Found two of these in an old tupperdor.
Didn't know I still had these.

Illusione epernay

Happy Friday!

J.


----------



## CgarDann

Taming the bull today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Olecharlie

L-40 thanks @CgarDann










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fuente Friday thanks to @bearinvt.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro listening to the Late Show on BBC Norfolk, a great cigar and a great radio programme, a lovely way to end the day.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Ghost Pines red blend...have a nice weekend guys


----------



## Mich_smoker

Great smoke after a long crapppy day at work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Warped Lirio Roja from a buddy...not had this RG...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A beauty to behold and a joy to smoke


----------



## Arry75

Yesterday a Roma craft tonight an Onix.. I am on call until 7 AM Monday so it will be a light weekend.


----------



## Westside Threat

Friday night with Stolen Throne and one of my favorite scotches










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night Nica Rustica


----------



## jurgenph

Fuente anejo


J.


----------



## DanWil84

Much better in this vitola than the shortish robusto I had.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Zombie SS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soapbox with Haitian coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Gurkha War Pig

If this is your fave or you just want to give it a try DM me your name and address.
Happy to send your way.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Gurkha War Pig
> 
> If this is your fave or you just want to give it a try DM me your name and address.
> Happy to send your way.


:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> L-40 thanks @CgarDann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you liked it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Afternoon.


----------



## Arry75

MX2 performing yard gar work.. Ash stayed on a good bit after this too!


----------



## bearinvt

ROTT but the package says week 11. I’m liking it but will try to let its fellow travelers rest a bit. My humis are pretty full so I should be able to without feeling too deprived :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> I hope you liked it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed, very good!


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura


----------



## Aimless1

My first Nub.
Unfortunately the cap split 6 ways to Sunday.
Repairs won’t win a beauty contest but it is smoking just fine.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cold and rainy night while I watch Lane Kiffin try to beat Alabama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno and Johnny Walker black


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> My first Nub.
> Unfortunately the cap split 6 ways to Sunday.
> Repairs won't win a beauty contest but it is smoking just fine.


What did you think of the flavor? Those are hands down my favorite nub.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Nicoli

Black Cházaro


----------



## BobP

Little backed up on the pictures, new phone. It took me a while to figure out how to resize images.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF and Haitian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron Maduro TAA with some tea to wake up.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

From a MAW. 
Thanks @Wheels Up


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> What did you think of the flavor? Those are hands down my favorite nub.


I was underwhelmed.

However, I had a steak heavy on the spices, garlic bread and zesty broccoli salad just before I smoked. Probably would have been underwhelmed no matter what stick it was.


----------



## Olecharlie

Aimless1 said:


> My first Nub.
> Unfortunately the cap split 6 ways to Sunday.
> Repairs won't win a beauty contest but it is smoking just fine.


I've never had a cap split on a Nub. And I smoked several boxes mostly Maduros. Was it ROTT? Sounds like a storage issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Day Puffers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> I've never had a cap split on a Nub. And I smoked several boxes mostly Maduros. Was it ROTT? Sounds like a storage issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


h

Rested for 30 days. The other sticks in that 'crop' have been fine. 
Not to say it could have been operator error. Perhaps I was heavy handed when I punched it.


----------



## Aimless1

The Legend is still one of favorites.


----------



## jurgenph

This one...


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Corto. One of my favorites...


----------



## CgarDann

Always a great smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Charter Oak.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Remembering the Kid
From a box split we did years back
Here's to you Joey G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tat Nuevitas Jibaro. This one is packed very tightly and pulled a few stems with a perfect draw tool. Draw is good now and tasting great!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra courtesy of @Rondo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bearinvt

Courtesy of @Rondo from my wish list. It's skinny but potent! Very nice.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A very smart and tidy Rocky.


----------



## Westside Threat

Pretty good so far









Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Axis Mundi...back to low 90's by the swamp...cant wait for "winter"


----------



## Rondo

LP T-52
Thanks @CgarDann


----------



## Olecharlie

Why not have #2 and a pour of Old Forester Rye










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Aimless1 said:


> h
> 
> Rested for 30 days. The other sticks in that 'crop' have been fine.
> Not to say it could have been operator error. Perhaps I was heavy handed when I punched it.


A punch can be tricky. I always insure I am dead center and slowly and gently with a twist from left to right insert the punch.


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks @Olecharlie

Beautiful fall evening.

Villazon factory 2nd. The more they age the better they are.


----------



## jurgenph

Olecharlie said:


> A punch can be tricky. I always insure I am dead center and slowly and gently with a twist from left to right insert the punch.


not all punches are created equal.

i recently replaced the xikar 11mm punch. why? because i misplaced/lost my other one 
and apparently that is not covered under their lifetime warranty.

that xikar punch, even though it's ridiculously expensive, is absolutely worth it....

just my $0.02 worth of opinion 

J.


----------



## PTAaron

Finally have a chance to sit down with a cigar!









Very tasty so far!


----------



## lex61

Running out of both days and cigars like these


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Haitian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

jurgenph said:


> not all punches are created equal.
> 
> i recently replaced the xikar 11mm punch. why? because i misplaced/lost my other one
> and apparently that is not covered under their lifetime warranty.
> 
> that xikar punch, even though it's ridiculously expensive, is absolutely worth it....
> 
> just my $0.02 worth of opinion
> 
> J.


Yes I have the Xikar Twist punch and it's my second one. The blade falls out like my last one did after two years. I need to warranty this one as well. Xikar is a good product but must have had a bad run, this one lasted through maybe 10 cuts.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

This avo. And some ethiopian coffee.

I'm sure that I received this long time ago in a trade, pif or maw.

Who ever it was that sent it, thanks!


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Blackbird Cuzco compliments of @OneStrangeOne. Brother, another one on the money!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 288388


Dang Rondo gloves already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying my first HVC and the Hot Cake is a gooden! 80 degrees here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Worked on setting up my winter smoking corner on the back porch. The heaters and TV will be installed soon. In the meanwhile I’ll check the puffodynamics with this. So far so good.


----------



## huffer33

Crux Union fire with labatt blue


Rondo said:


> LP T-52
> 
> Thanks @CgarDann
> 
> View attachment 288372


Epic cigar art photo.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Bruce Banner with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Archetype Axis Mundi...back to low 90's by the swamp...cant wait for "winter"


I will take low 90s any day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

It's raining and windy outside. Went to my local lounge. Bad news no inside smoking since NYC has an asshole for mayor. I guess I will have a cigar on my deck under the awning while dealing with the elements










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Earlier a new fave thanks to Nathan. It is possible he knows what I like better than I do.

Tonight an old fave Ruination.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Rondo said:


> View attachment 288412


I like the panacea line. How is the Track 7?


----------



## Rondo

It’s good. Full of wood and coffee. I’ve yet to smoke a Panacea. I was gifted one recently and it’s resting.


----------



## Aimless1

bearinvt said:


> Worked on setting up my winter smoking corner on the back porch. The heaters and TV will be installed soon. In the meanwhile I'll check the puffodynamics with this. So far so good.


Raining and 58F. Moved to my garage. Nitro seems unimpressed.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro. What happened to maduro Mondays?


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1 and a dram of Whistle Pig rye


----------



## Arry75

Second stick, Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## TennesseeSmoke

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Epicure Natural (Robusto Connecticut Shade).

Had an AB Black Market & CAO Brazilia yesterday so I figured my palette could use a break. 

Mild but edging towards medium & very flavorful smoke that never disappoints, especially in the morning with a cup of coffee.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird,Crow and Haitian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Best AF I've smoked this year, flawless construction and wonderful flavours of sweet spices, brown sugar and molasses, was like Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell.


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Olecharlie

Great time for some Iron Bean coffee and a Corto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Romeo Allones said:


> Best AF I've smoked this year, flawless construction and wonderful flavours of sweet spices, brown sugar and molasses, was like Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell.


which vitola was that?

J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Romeo Allones

jurgenph said:


> which vitola was that?
> 
> J.


Robusto.


----------



## Aimless1

H Upmann Media Noche


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat 10th with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> 
> View attachment 288476


I had the exact same idea brother.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

This Mr Red is really good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Diesel Rage and real beer this time...today the weather showed how nice it will be in November...looking forward to it.


----------



## TX Cigar

La Pallina Oscuro.


----------



## Aimless1

Ortega Serie D from brother @OneStrangeOne


----------



## jurgenph

Cracked open this box of 2014 CyB lonsdale club, and a houblon Chouffe.


J.


----------



## pwaggs

PG Gourmet Series (Lancero)









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## ukbob

La Aurora Principes Toro -Clara. Was looking for a budget cigar for fishing etc , and come across these decided to buy a bundle, glad I did good burn and no problems at all. Will be a box next time.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sparkle Robusto and Iron bean. What a great morning coffee cigar. Thanks to @greasemonger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Nub from Joe, with Haitian coffee


----------



## Pathfinder100

CAO Amazon basin









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Rage


----------



## DanWil84

Not a jalapeno on a stiiiiiick, but espresso beans in a stiiiiiick. At least to me.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Long day need something strong.


----------



## hawk45

Ride'n dirty tonight. Been a minute, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Cotes du Rhone... Nice pairing...the smoothness of the wine balances great with the brawny cameroon


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took a ride there a couple of times...if you go...stop in Robbinsville NC at The Hub sandwich shop (a converted old gas station), believe it or not, best cuban sandwich I ever had.


----------



## TX Cigar

With Johnny Walker Black


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed Panacea Green.....The Red is still in the lead for me. All of the Flatbed line have been worthy of keeping in house!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Sungrown Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Took a ride there a couple of times...if you go...stop in Robbinsville NC at The Hub sandwich shop (a converted old gas station), believe it or not, best cuban sandwich I ever had.


I have ridden that route from 1987 - 2017. Grew up in East TN. And yeah I think I know the place your talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Skinny Wolf last night, tonight Skinny Mummy
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=288546&stc=1&d=1602723338

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=288548&stc=1&d=1602723338


----------



## jurgenph

TheRealQuincy said:


> Skinny Wolf last night, tonight Skinny Mummy


Nice

I had a baby face today.

Forgot to take a before pic. Here's where I ended it.

J


----------



## Mich_smoker

Had to break out the nubber for this one.









The last few days worth


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## Pathfinder100

Plascencia









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

This week. The Mil Dias was great. First a Liro Rojo. 














A OneOff for a one off. RIP EVH. 





















This War Horse was great! 














Last one of these. Still very good RP. 







Finally, a very good Providencia Bloodshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn these sticks from a couple of nights!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mpomario said:


> This week. The Mil Dias was great. First a Liro Rojo.
> View attachment 288570
> 
> View attachment 288572
> 
> A OneOff for a one off. RIP EVH.
> View attachment 288574
> 
> View attachment 288576
> 
> View attachment 288578
> 
> This War Horse was great!
> View attachment 288580
> 
> View attachment 288582
> 
> Last one of these. Still very good RP.
> View attachment 288584
> 
> Finally, a very good Providencia Bloodshot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that Rojas and Gavitos are phenoms!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## JavaJim

I kept it nice n "ez" for a weds nite - A Tatiana Groovy Blue Cigarillo.. Im resting a reg. size Tatiana Harvest for Friday..cant wait to try it with a cup of Green Mountain Pumpkin Coffee..lol


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook with tha last of the Haitian coffee,


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Olecharlie

3 mile walk on a windy morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Mr. Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

haegejc said:


> Mr. Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry to be a bother but I'm color challenged. all I see is black. Mind saying what that is?

thanks!


----------



## Aimless1

Bareknuckle


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Aimless1 said:


> sorry to be a bother but I'm color challenged. all I see is black. Mind saying what that is?
> 
> thanks!


Sinistro Mr Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> sorry to be a bother but I'm color challenged. all I see is black. Mind saying what that is?


if you use chrome browser, try this grayscape plugin. it may make things easier to see.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/grayscale-the-web-save-si/mblmpdpfppogibmoobibfannckeeleag

J.


----------



## Aimless1

jurgenph said:


> if you use chrome browser, try this grayscape plugin. it may make things easier to see.
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/grayscale-the-web-save-si/mblmpdpfppogibmoobibfannckeeleag
> 
> J.


Thanks for the link. Didn't help with this stick, but maybe for others. Appreciate the thought.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Oscar with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> View attachment 288616


How is this, nice flavours? Thinking about picking a few up.


----------



## Romeo Allones

And my Davidoff.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Like Matt Booth, I'm the Head Culero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Room 101 Big Delicious


----------



## Olecharlie

Poison 13 Nomad by EZ courtesy of @CgarDann. Thanks another good one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## jmt8706

A. Fuente curly head claro from yesterday.


----------



## bearinvt

Probably the warmest evening we’ll have until May.


----------



## Rondo

Romeo Allones said:


> How is this, nice flavours? Thinking about picking a few up.


PM me your address, my Brother. You can decide for yourself. :vs_cool:


----------



## Aimless1

Blackbird Rook

from the noobie trade with @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

300 Hands Habano
Haven't really been disappointed in a Southern Draw yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicoli

Camacho Criollo. Honduras.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and healthy pour of scotch.


----------



## Arry75

I've been fascinated by these cigars after seeing them posted here on the forum. I finally am getting to try them and went with the yellow band ROTT. So far so good


----------



## JavaJim

CAO Moontrance Cigarillo. Ill finish the tin of these and the Eileens Dream, but Im just not digging these flavored smokes like I do the Tatianas.


----------



## jurgenph

La reloba mexico


J.


----------



## Westside Threat

Darn mediocre cigar, COTY my •••. Not bad, not stupendous. Whiskey is good though









Sent from the Westside


----------



## ebnash

Warped Corto for me


----------



## Romeo Allones

Westside Threat said:


> Darn mediocre cigar, COTY my •••. Not bad, not stupendous. Whiskey is good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Sort of glad to hear it as they are $25 and hard to get here across the pond from my usual supplier.


----------



## bearinvt

Arry75 said:


> I've been fascinated by these cigars after seeing them posted here on the forum. I finally am getting to try them and went with the yellow band ROTT. So far so good


What is it?


----------



## Arry75

bearinvt said:


> What is it?


It is a "Definition Cigar" https://definitioncigars.com/product-category/nicaraguan/ Prolific. There isn't much info out there but it was a very good stick even though it was a little too wet and spongy ROTT


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice little pepper bomb AJF New World, great for clearing the sinuses if you have a cold.


----------



## Odzi




----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia and Peroni beer...muggy by the swamps tonight and Fred is on attack mode


----------



## ebnash

Westside Threat said:


> Darn mediocre cigar, COTY my •••. Not bad, not stupendous. Whiskey is good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Sorry, but most of the top 25 list is always suspect to me. I've only been smoking cigars for 4 years now and have seen more negative than positive posts about so called COTY's proclaimed by CA.

I think they produce a fine magazine and I will pick up a copy every once in a while, out of curiosity, but naming a top cigar is pretty ludicrous when we are talking about something so subjective to the individual consumer.

We here, on the forums, represent a fly speck of sh*t in numbers of people who smoke cigars. But I'll tell you that if I see a cigar here being smoked by several members, I know their is reason to try one and they are often very good


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally getting around to a late morning cigar after busy work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Plasencia Reserva good smoke and burn , only issue was with the lighter broke down halfway through lighting ,thank god for the trusty old pipe lighter.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

An outrageously good Pork Tenderloin from @Rondo
Wish I had a box of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Sultan Ron stacy signature

And a Fuente Friday Magnum R


J.


----------



## CgarDann

On a rainy afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Laranja Volta with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mpomario

Last night. AKA Nth Degree. 







After school. A short, tasty Providencia. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

MOW Puro Auténtico and Spaten... Hope you guys have a nice weekend. (forgot about Fred's pic last night)


----------



## Aimless1

Grandson and I taking a long weekend.
Quickdraw.
I may get kicked off the hotel patio but it is all mine for no


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DPGBlue and a cup of Kona....hello fall!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> An outrageously good Pork Tenderloin from @Rondo
> Wish I had a box of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeo....he foisted one on me too...dang him.... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Waffle Cone


----------



## Olecharlie

ST Called to Arms Sumatra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

JavaJim said:


> CAO Moontrance Cigarillo. Ill finish the tin of these and the Eileens Dream, but Im just not digging these flavored smokes like I do the Tatianas.


The only flavored cigarillos I like are the Golden Honey, and Eileens Dream. They get much better after 4-6 months rest.


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx @Olecharlie









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Arry75

Rojas first, you guys have it right! What a fantastic smoke! Thank you all for some excellent advice! Following up with an Onix


----------



## jurgenph

Diesel


J.


----------



## Rondo

After a long day at the office.


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night Umbagog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione and Burundi coffee


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Just started this behemoth. Should keep me busy for the next 3+ hours.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Triple 8.


----------



## haegejc

EZ Knife Fight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

San Lotano & Disaronno. Quarantined for a week the wife and I. God bless all.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Think this is a Noel Rojas house blend. Not sure but tasty.


----------



## Aimless1

Hotel patio again. Montecristo White Series.

The reason for our grandpa/grandson trip. Last pic bring back any memories?


----------



## Rusty Nail

660.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

First ever G for me, not my cup of tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BLTC Deliverance meets Munster


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Silver Oaks (Portuguese red blend). Weather is getting nice enough to smoke a toro or Churchill.


----------



## jurgenph

Gumby-cr said:


> Just started this behemoth. Should keep me busy for the next 3+ hours.


you inspired me to grab something from storage that i've been avoiding for a few years...

it had some damage, i may have dropped it a few times in the past re-arranging things... cap and foot busted, a few cracks in the wrapper,
but so far it's burning really nice for such a monster stick.

flaver profile is in between meh, and... ok-ish. not digging the sweetened cap though.

so far i'm 1.5 hours in, and not even halfway.

J.


----------



## GOT14U

Taking a break from making stickers and designing some new T-shirts....this yeti is actually left over from a sticker for a client. Smoke on!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rockin that hat! Way to go stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Edit


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> FQ Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 288776


Proper stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TAA 20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Westside Threat

...and a splash of scotch









Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

For shits and giggles! Gotta represent! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> ...and a splash of scotch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacomb! Good night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Don't know how long I've been holding on to this on @UBC03 but there it was with your name on it and today was the day. Great smoke, thanks bud.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jurgenph said:


> you inspired me to grab something from storage that i've been avoiding for a few years...
> 
> it had some damage, i may have dropped it a few times in the past re-arranging things... cap and foot busted, a few cracks in the wrapper,
> but so far it's burning really nice for such a monster stick.
> 
> flaver profile is in between meh, and... ok-ish. not digging the sweetened cap though.
> 
> so far i'm 1.5 hours in, and not even halfway.
> 
> J.


You had me beat. My cigar was 9x50. I remember when those monstrous Oliva cigars first came out. Were budget friendly but I never bit. Anything over 60 ring gauge is pushing it for my opinion. Glad to be your enabler though :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> BLTC Deliverance meets Munster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the Three Floyd's beer? I saw a few new releases last week (that one in the pic being one of them) but I didn't pick any up. I spent my beer allowance this week on the new Founder's release :beerchug:


----------



## Gumby-cr

BB 19 while looking at new cigars I want but won't buy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino With some Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jmt8706

@jurgenph, @Gumby-cr, after smoking a Nub, everything else feels like a petite corona lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session and IBCC Integrity









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

jmt8706 said:


> @jurgenph, @Gumby-cr, after smoking a Nub, everything else feels like a petite corona lol.


Hah.

Switching it up this morning with an epic habano lancero
And some ethiopian coffee.

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

San Lotano. One of my favorite cigars. Top 20 ever. Made some prime rib eyes. Opened a bottle of wine. Great way to enjoy this beautiful fall Sunday.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 26 Series with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Gotta get my Roma Therapy in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bits of Havana
Death Wish coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon.

Go Pack Go!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje BB 2019


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron Family reserve 1964









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Forgot to post the Cain ligero from last week. Avo Nicaragua this evening with red oolong tea














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Nicoli

Ivanna Gran Robusto - México


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Silent Oak red wine...if you have a Costco near by and like wine...this is a great buy at 10 bucks


----------



## Westside Threat

Went to Cbid to get a cutter on the cheap, left with +$200 in merch and cigars.

Well played Cbid... well played. This little morsel was included in the haul










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Aimless1

RyJ 1875. 
After a six hour drive home with my grandson.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Last for the day









Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Ramon bueso, genesis the project


J.


----------



## haegejc

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and some Burundi coffee,


----------



## Odzi




----------



## jurgenph

Quesada españa


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

A smoke in Memory of my "Greatest Friend" Len Rositano RIP Rossi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Divinia


----------



## bearinvt

Tooling around with a CTCC Connecticut Churchill. It won’t keep my mind off my driving but it ain’t bad.

I have a picture but it keeps coming through upside down even when I rotate it. It looks like I’m in the ditch so I pulled it.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty good...eh? :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

LFD unbanded. Not sure of the blend. Drinking Ardbeg Grooves along with it.


----------



## Olecharlie

FIN DE LOS MUNDOS Translated from Spanish "End of the Worlds"
The bright red, green and yellow at the foot of the cigar is an Owl timepiece that lights up in the dark. The food of the cigar caused it to light up lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas Fritas....do they count as Maduro Mondays?


----------



## Aimless1

Compliment of @OneStrangeOne My Father. Not sure which one but it is tasty. Thankyou brother!


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and some pork chops and fish on the grill.


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva Master Blend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

zcziggy said:


> Papas Fritas....do they count as Maduro Mondays?


Sure does!

Grabbed a Maduro as well...

Pre dinner, Jaime Garcia reserva especial
And some Ommegang, My watch has ended.

J.


----------



## Arry75

My first Crowned Heads: Las Calaveras 2020...Wonderful smoke!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Pre work nub connie









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Burundi coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Rainy morning camping with a Fuentes and coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite warped










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic. A nice long tastey smoke. As good as all the others of the hemmingway line









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## Romeo Allones

A splendid Padron 64, my first Principe, a beautiful creamy smoke with perfect construction and a great combo of the earthy, peppery zing and fullish strength of a NC with the sweet desert-like flavours of a CC.


----------



## Arry75

AFR 75, another winner!


----------



## groover08

Romeo Allones said:


>


A superb smoke, and a most elegant watch.


----------



## huffer33

Sabor De Estelli possibly from my last maw with Dino? @UBC03 I did not realize this was a Rojas until I put on my glasses

Sent from the Devonian
View attachment 288948


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Sabor De Estelli possibly from my last maw with Dino? @UBC03 I did not realize this was a Rojas until I put on my glasses
> 
> Sent from the Devonian
> View attachment 288948


Not thinkin it was me, but who knows.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

ep carillo new wave


----------



## CgarDann

This one is a little weird it alternates between being a bit too harsh and balanced. Mostly I find cigars fit either one or the other profile but this one is alternating every inch or so










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## Olecharlie

TATUAJE L'ESPIRIT DE VÉRITÉ 2013


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

T52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Axis Mundi and 19 Crimes red blend...it has rained for 5 days in a row...sunshine state my ash


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Hot Cocoa and a cup a Cast Iron IBCC









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje la casita criolla


J.


----------



## 09FXSTB

It’s been a while...I hope everyone is doing well. Finally had an evening this week to chill so I grabbed a CRAFT


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Burundi coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Argyle Conundrum with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin









Taking a week off as my vacation time has again hit the ceiling.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Last night... My kid's watching one of his shows with air benders. So I grabbed one too


J.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Courtesy of @jmt8706 from noob trade, wow what a fantastic cigar I didn't want it to end 
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=288978&stc=1&d=1603293471


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Opus X Perfexion X. From the 2018 holiday Sampler. Very nice and more mellow after 2 years of age than the younger Opus X's which tend to be a bit strong for my liking









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @CgarDann
I'm enjoying these.


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Habano

Sitting at an old school roadside park letting the dog stretch his legs


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite with 6oz of Copper & Thief










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades.


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Core


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Delicious My Father. Happy Wednesday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea 660. On these bigger ring guages, is a different, or recommended cut better than any other or just preference? Guess I have standard cheap cutters and hard to get around this big one.


----------



## jurgenph

Brick house


J.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal this evening


----------



## Hickorynut

Nica Overrun Habano and a cup of Kona..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## BobP

From last night


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Guillermo Leon with a cup Burundi coffee,


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Conception last night and a Black Label Salvation Tuesday night.


----------



## jmt8706

Very tasty. Last one must have been a dud.


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> Courtesy of @jmt8706 from noob trade, wow what a fantastic cigar I didn't want it to end
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=288978&stc=1&d=1603293471


Glad you enjoyed it. :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Morphine


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Afternoon smoke









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## DanWil84

Quicky at work









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Pretty good cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

BobP said:


> From last night


Guardian of the farm aganorsa








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Awful cigar. 
Great chaser.








Whoever sent this, I forgive you.


----------



## Aimless1

Reconquesta


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra, Eminence with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon...finally stopped raining down here


----------



## Hickorynut

Padilla Dominus and Columbian Joe...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Right now


----------



## Gumby-cr

My last EZ Chocolate Bar.


----------



## jurgenph

Rp the edge, Maduro

Burn was pretty problematic, all the way


J.


----------



## Wheels Up

There's something stupid on the TV, but this Angel's Share is spot-on.

Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## jurgenph

Some kind of Kristoff
Band said Sumatra


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Rondo said:


> Awful cigar.
> Great chaser.
> 
> View attachment 289058
> 
> Whoever sent this, I forgive you.


Hahahahahaha. I have to say.....I'm slightly intrigued.


----------



## [email protected]

Starting morning with a PDR ACrop. Nothing to write home about, but Not bad. 


To quote a prostitute I once arrested, “ not the worst thing I’ve had in my mouth today”


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 77
The serious cigar for the serious man.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Firing this up and watching Triple Capped on the YouTubes.


----------



## bowhunter444

Midday smoke









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Herrera esteli, and ethiopian coffee for breakfast.


J.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Special G, tight draw but great burn and ash.


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway Signature


----------



## Hickorynut

La Aurora 1495 and Columbian









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Oliva G.


----------



## CgarDann

Thank you @UBC03 Amazing cigar 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

...








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## DanWil84

Soooo good.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fall theme?


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Añejo 77
> The serious cigar for the serious man.
> 
> View attachment 289096


No better for "Men" to celebrate Friday than with an Anejo and a good IPA, Pairing is Perfecto! Salute Ron...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Finally some cooler weather. 

Nub Maduro


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Black. First one in the line I haven't enjoyed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Fog Theory red blend...kiss my ash...I'm on vacations!!!!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

From tonight and the last couple nights...
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289140&stc=1&d=1603497702
Skinny Jason
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289142&stc=1&d=1603497702
Skinny Jekyll
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289144&stc=1&d=1603497702
Skinny Hyde


----------



## [email protected]

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you talking my language. I'm trying to get the entire line up but some of them are a little difficult to procure. I buy a 20 pack of the 660s anytime they drop to $60 on Cbid.


----------



## JavaJim

Just smoked an Ashton half corona..it was ok..better than the Macanudo I had yesterday...but, sorry gents..Im loving My Acids and especially Tatianas! Right now on this chilly fall nite im smoking a Tatiana Harvest Moon - Notes of pumpkin, cinnamon, coco..and enjoying it with a cup of Green Mountain Pumpkin coffee (cream, no sugar) what a tasty combo!


----------



## jurgenph

Olecharlie said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Añejo 77
> The serious cigar for the serious man.
> 
> View attachment 289096
> 
> 
> 
> No better for "Men" to celebrate Friday than with an Anejo and a good IPA, Pairing is Perfecto! Salute Ron...
Click to expand...

Joining you guys, with a no. 77, and a 01/2020 orval.

J.


----------



## Arry75

Just sparked up this Crown Heads Las Calaveras 2020. The first one was really good and am hoping this one is too as I just bought a box from Famous at 20% off


----------



## Westside Threat

La Barba & some wheated










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning, at 45 deg I'm smoking in the garage before heading up to KY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva MB3 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a smoke

Man O War Ruination









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown. From the 2018 holiday Sampler. Very tasty long smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Compliments of @OneStrangeOne. Enjoying the Blackbird Crow while I watch MSU get decimated by Rutgers.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm thinking it's a Viaje kind of day here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje S&B


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Heritage
1st time back to back cigars. 
Spartans not playing well but at least thg cigars are good


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Laranja courtesy if @Ren Huggins ...got a hint of orange rind!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Laranja courtesy if @Ren Huggins ...got a hint of orange rind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


After my third one of those I finally got the orange rind too. I thought these noobish taste buds would never come around to catching that note. Hope it treated you well!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Having a illusione cg:4 while watching the rain go by


----------



## Wheels Up

It's a VSG kind of day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Here it is. Brand new Call To Arms with the king of Vermont brews. It’s a mite chilly on the porch today- about 40 I’d say. I gotta get the heaters set up. 

I’m picking up some nice flavor. I can’t say exactly but it seems a bit like caramel maybe. I’m liking it


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

I just can't let an Ashton go out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Mf on a nice night


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## Nicoli

Ivanna Robusto Black Prensado (México)


----------



## GOT14U

Needed this today! So damn good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

So good after a Ribeye!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last couple
















Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Herrera esteli 2014 EL lancero

J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning @Gumby-cr. Having my morning ritual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fuente 858 Maduro.


----------



## Romeo Allones

An excellent SS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Happy Sunday Everyone!!


----------



## hawk45

This one lasted long enough to try with all kinds of drinks. Smoooooooth.


----------



## Wheels Up

Making saw dust again, with a Viaje Super Shot, courtesy of @Gumby-cr. Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Undercrown Maduro


----------



## [email protected]

hawk45 said:


> This one lasted long enough to try with all kinds of drinks. Smoooooooth.


Chris Reeve Inkosi?


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monte White.


----------



## bearinvt

The view from my winter quarters in the background.


----------



## CgarDann

Weather got colder really fast here so time for shorter cigars until they allow smoking in the cigar lounges again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Serie A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodríguez on a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

[email protected] said:


> Chris Reeve Inkosi?


Yes sir...


----------



## Nicoli

My Father - Flor de las Antillas - Nicaragua


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Aladino Maduro
Eiroa never seem to come into my wheelhouse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Bazooka 

I don’t normally smoke cigars this soon after receiving them, but I’ve been itching to try this and it is exceptional. I’m glad I bought 2 fivers. One of the most balanced cigars I’ve smoked to date and is most likely just well paired with my current mood and chemistry. 

Smoking this while listening to a classical guitar concert on You Tube by Croatian artist, Ana Vidovic. What a peaceful experience.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis
Switched to the Mr Heater in the garage. Infrared no longer quite enough


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V series

Short stick and a heater type of night









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The Raven on a fitting afternoon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

This week. Minus a Isabela Pepperhead and a UG Bearded Chef from last nights NTCS Anniversary shindig. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

huffer33 said:


> Sabor De Estelli possibly from my last maw with Dino? @UBC03 I did not realize this was a Rojas until I put on my glasses
> 
> Sent from the Devonian
> View attachment 288948


Great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

2018 Whiskey Row....it was time. Worth the wait I think....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

El Borracho









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Last night, Definition Cigars Equalizer Perfecto and a Maduro Leaf by Oscar. Tonight a Diesel and the heater is on


----------



## jurgenph

Something fresh, and something old

El triunfador.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Foundation, Menelik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Raining today so smoking in the garage

Cuesta Rey Centenario with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A fantastic Eastern Standard. Beautiful construction with a razor sharp burn and straight ash all the way down to the label, lovely savoury and sweet flavours too.


----------



## Rondo

Corto X50








Great flavors. 
Tightly packed box press with a little resistance on the draw.


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a cigar and my very first Milk Stout!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Annie with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## huffer33

2014 Murcias... Seems a bit subdued.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Evening brothers.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Meat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and hot black tea...finally sunshine by the swamps today. And Fred says hello to everybody


----------



## [email protected]

Last Call ....middle of the woods. Wish it would get cold here but still Rocking 80°+ days


----------



## JavaJim

Smoked a Havana Sweet Honey...real sweet honey.. decent but gets harsh after first third ..I got 20 of them for $14 so I cant really complain. Binny's Beverage Depot is my go to for walk in humidor purchases. I didnt know they had their own house brand..."Binnys Barista" The sales person told me it was a smooth creamy coffee esq smoke. I bought a torpedp 6x54 for $4.75.. WOW!

Great tasting smoke! Notes of coco, coffee, creamy...very lite sweet wrapper...gonna try the Toro and Corona sizes next. Super pleased..all the way down this was an enjoyable smoke. The ash holds long and is a nice white. They are distributed by General Cigar..114 year old company that puts out some major brands...Punch, Macanudo, etc.. Great size, tasty smoke if you are looking for a breakfast or after dinner stick.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement.. How are the Blue Bonnets? I'm buying a box of the Statements soon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

El Borracho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Rojas Statement.. How are the Blue Bonnets? I'm buying a box of the Statements soon


A little milder in my opinion but subtle layers of transitional flavors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A good ol flathead for today.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry Cask Toro. Bought it on a whim, very good stick!


----------



## Arry75

Stick #2 CAO Brazilia


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A little milder in my opinion but subtle layers of transitional flavors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Humphrey, I may buy a few soon! The Statement is delicious! My only complaint is that they seem a little flaky so you have to drop the ash before it gets the drop on you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father with my morning cup of Joe









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

Ashton heritage, puro sol.


J.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Romacraft Cromagnon


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Amazon basin








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Leaded Maduro. Might be time to list a few things for sale this weekend to buy more Viaje cigars.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Manolo Quesada and Fog Theory red blend...so this is what retirement feels like...no calls, no texts, no emails..lovely


----------



## Arry75

Crowned Heads 2020 Las Calaveras


----------



## Olecharlie

Transporter goood!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Saying goodbye to Nat Sherman; enjoying a Timeless


----------



## jmt8706

@Olecharlie, what did you think of your milk stout? I've also gotten into stouts a few months ago.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

OSOK ROJAS Los Tejanos Mareva

Good Morning all you "Great Men"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> @Olecharlie, what did you think of your milk stout? I've also gotten into stouts a few months ago.


I only had the double chocolate and it was very good, have a few more to try.


----------



## Wheels Up

I have a day off from work, so I'm starting with the sage advice of Sr. Carlos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday,

Tatuaje & Nub


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Cohiba Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Morphine and Navel Gazer Imperial Stout










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones The Hulk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and The Cleaver red blend. Half way on my staycations, hope the nice weather continues


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chisel


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## jurgenph

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chisel


that was my very first LFD!

was at local B&M, they had a LFD rep in, and i described what i liked. he suggesed the air bender chisel. so i walked out with one 
i need to pick some up again.

J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Rebel Yell whiskey


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chisel


Props on the squeeze cut. 
Litto would be proud of you.

After 50 hours at work with two overnight STEMI calls. Home at last.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Another rainy day here in NJ smoking an Ashton VSG in the garage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Connecticut. Very tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

NUB, and my father.


J.


----------



## Rondo

Anaconda


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Murcielago


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Damn this rain. Corona it is today. With the temps dropping and no end to ban on cigar smoking inside the lounges in NYC I will be investing in a knock off of the Rondo gloves. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> Damn this rain. Corona it is today. With the temps dropping and no end to ban on cigar smoking inside the lounges in NYC I will be investing in a knock off of the Rondo gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in New Jersey have resorted to smoking in my garage been rainy all week

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico and Fog theory. These little coronas are great.


----------



## Olecharlie

A Favorite


----------



## Rusty Nail

Melanio V.


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Statement.


----------



## bearinvt

Roma therapy on a chilly evening. The worst is yet to come.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cav Black and Kona....taking time to save lives...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Manolo Quesada and Fog Theory red blend...so this is what retirement feels like...no calls, no texts, no emails..lovely


Retired? You mean like...." I get re-tired every day"....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Naughty Bits


----------



## Pathfinder100

New LFD "La Nox" nice









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

This with a little scotch.


----------



## JavaJim

Tried smoking an Acid Cold Infusion - *GACK! Really thought Id like this as I like the Kuba Kuba...Read a bunch of reviews stating how this had a "sweet tea" infused note...well I dont claim some sophisticated palate but for ME - Emperor has no clothes! Harsh, bitter, pepper...couldnt even retro hale without my nostrils burning - BAD. Smoke a third and gave up. Went on to the Acid One hoping that would be better...um, NOPE! HORRIBLE! Like smoking a dog turd..a HOT one at that. Entire stick was HOT.. yuck. VERY LET DOWN...2 in a row DISASTERS. 

Went on and lit a Baccarat...ok, much better. While very average, it got rid of those horrible aftertastes the 2 Acids left in my mouth.


----------



## lex61

Hickorynut said:


> Retired? You mean like...." I get re-tired every day"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Or as Neil Young once sang...

I won't retire but I might retread


----------



## jurgenph

I recall enjoying one of these when they first came out.
Found two more in one of my old tupperdors.
Still a great smoke.


CAO tony soprano signature

J.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm enjoying a H&R LTD 2017. Pebbles and Bam-Bam are next to me and still haven't decided what they want yet.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Liga #9, great smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje SS Zombie and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Y Julieta Vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Skull and Bones M?STERY.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Xicar HC Series Criollo. Very tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pepperhead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> I only had the double chocolate and it was very good, have a few more to try.


I recommend this one


----------



## jurgenph

Ashton cabinet


J.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## zcziggy

Some days all you want is a real good connie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## GOT14U

Needed a moment tonight to sit and contemplate what next year might bring! New things have come to light, might be life changing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Some days all you want is a real good connie


If her last name is Sellecca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

(made by) Fuente Friday

God of fire by carlito 2008

Great way to start the weekend.


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espinosa Alibi


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made the mistake of smoking a Neanderthal on a empty stomach two weeks ago.....was good but left about a 1/4 stick that I normally wouldn't....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Skinny chuck and skinny tiff, the last of my monster sampler pack
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289660&stc=1&d=1604102191
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289662&stc=1&d=1604102191


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## ebnash

Melanio after a fun bike ride today!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I made the mistake of smoking a Neanderthal on a empty stomach two weeks ago.....was good but left about a 1/4 stick that I normally wouldn't....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a ways to go, this is a 5x56 and their not as strong as the 4x46 still very good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CAO Brazilia, freezing my butt off watching The Mandalorian


----------



## GOT14U

Took me this long, now I see why so many love these! So smooth but a great punch on the retro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> CAO Brazilia, freezing my butt off watching The Mandalorian


Nice glove!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is your glove?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Cav Black and Kona....taking time to save lives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


So damn good, had me buying a second box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Nice glove!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, thanks! It's actually my hoodie sleeves pulled over my wrists!


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If her last name is Sellecca
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Burundi coffee,


----------



## Odzi




----------



## bowhunter444

Blind man's bluff. Got a couple of these in a mystery sampler.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Blockhead


----------



## bearinvt

It’s a gorgeous day on the farm. 

Funny thing about this stick is that it had a pretty good draw before I even punched it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Blockhead
> 
> View attachment 289744


Dang. You already got that S word stuff there?


----------



## mpomario

Cold this week. The Chuck was fantastic today. Rnd 2 with a DEN by WH. Such a great SA smoke. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

GOT14U said:


> Took me this long, now I see why so many love these! So smooth but a great punch on the retro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia 146 with a cup of Burundi coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Joya de Nicaragua antaño...nice little fire cracker


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CG Black


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

The last sunset of DST. A couple hundred miles East of here is Umbagog Lake.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Happy Halloween everyone!!
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=289778&stc=1&d=1604184506


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

After the hunt smoke on the porch.
La Aroma and a heater getting chilly here in NJ









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ride or Die Maduro.


----------



## [email protected]

Ramon Bueso Genesis Project. Much better cigar than what they cost!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

NLMTHA


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo Antano and whisky.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Optimus Primetime. Right in my wheelhouse 😀


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra before heading to my daughter's place for brunch and football.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahh finally a cigar. This old bldg is in bad shape since the tornados  came through. Lots of deer bedding down in here.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

3 hours of football and maybe 2 hours of Anejo 49 thanks to @Rondo. I hope the Green Bay defense shows up today.


----------



## Romeo Allones

EPC Historia, great construction on this smoke and pepper bomb.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Sunday chill with Ezra Zion









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Buckeye Land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Probably the oldest box of cigars I own. I think E&O broke up like 13-14 years ago.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

2017 Paniolo from my Hawaiian buddy Jeb. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Raining here again in NJ Sitting in the garage with a Gran Habano Vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Mild but nice
With @mambo5


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver red blend...last day of vacation, sad day


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Patient Zero. Darn large RG but the flavor is solid










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

awk6898 said:


> Probably the oldest box of cigars I own. I think E&O broke up like 13-14 years ago.


how was it? i havea few of those left over somewhere.
need to dig one up now.

J.


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

Saved the little monsters mini mum for Halloween...


J.


----------



## Rondo

A solid maddie, unbanded with an open foot thanks to @Olecharlie.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> A solid maddie, unbanded with an open foot thanks to @Olecharlie.
> 
> View attachment 289850


Shaggy open foot was the Noel Rojas Bearded Chef.


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## ebnash

Corto and a Greyhound in a can


----------



## Hickorynut

Willie Dine is gonna help me with the time change.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> KSG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those.....but everytime I see KSG...my mind plays KMA.....dunno why 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Papas fritas


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Burundi coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva G series with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro. Very tasty. A favorite of mine









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CH Capa Especial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Corto while braving 40s and 25mph wind gusts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a Room 101 SA earlier....I wish they would bring it back....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habano Corojo #5


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for Rondo gloves soon

Padron Courtesy of @CgarDann. Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Fog Theory...damn it's cold tonight, time to fire up that fire pit table


----------



## jurgenph

MUWAT baitfish


J.


----------



## Arry75

Day of the Dead so what better choice than Crowned Heads Las Calaveras? Paired with High West Midwinters Nights Dram. It's 36 degrees here so I've got the blanket out and the heater on


----------



## mpomario

CH 2016 Paniolo, again from my Hawaiian brother Jeb from another mother. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> New World Cameroon and Fog Theory...damn it's cold tonight, time to fire up that fire pit table


What, did it drop below 75?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday; stick two


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What, did it drop below 75?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hell yeah...down to 72 and windy, so 68 with the wind factor :vs_mad:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a Costa Rican and Burundi coffee blend,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a Romeo Y Julieta 1875









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto and IBCC


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Quickie before work... 

Paired with a new coffee blend I impulse purchased at store last time.

Sprouts organic rainforest blend.

Coffee was good.

Cigar was a hot wet mess.

Those 55 rh packs don't seem to work as intended.


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Nice mid day smoke Opus X









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rothchildes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

"Back From The Dead!" means never giving up and never surrendering...even if it looks like all hope if lost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Interesting


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Gummy Jones said:


> Interesting


room 101?


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro...tonight deserves a good cognac


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Oro with a rather large pour of Ardbeg Anoa.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> "Back From The Dead!" means never giving up and never surrendering...even if it looks like all hope if lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is it good? Mine are supposed to arrive tomorrow and want to know if it's worth smoking one ROTT.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> So is it good? Mine are supposed to arrive tomorrow and want to know if it's worth smoking one ROTT.


It was very good ROTT. I was walking and on the phone a lot so I wasn't able to take it all in. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## Rondo

Not terrible for a Camacho.


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje esprit de verité 2008


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gran Llave....Joe knew...

Tapacrap is not uploading pics....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Another nice long smoke courtesy of @jmt8706
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290016&stc=1&d=1604452743


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> Another nice long smoke courtesy of @jmt8706
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290016&stc=1&d=1604452743


If you like those enough to buy them in the future, they are now the Vudu Broadleaf from Famous Smoke Shop. The rebanded and name changed this year.


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Not terrible for a Camacho.
> 
> View attachment 290012


American Barrel Aged?


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000


----------



## TX Cigar

Goood.


----------



## haegejc

Morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Nub with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning Vietnam! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a Don Carlos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Bishop's Blend
These things don't play games.


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice day for a walk and a smoke thanks @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hirochi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked and a fire for tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier and now.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and hot black tea


----------



## TheRealQuincy

AB American Classic 
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290056&stc=1&d=1604538886


----------



## Hickorynut

Sometimes you want an Espada....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition Integrity Maduro


----------



## jurgenph

Nub cameroon


J.


----------



## GOT14U

Really digging these! Thank god I stocked up on them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

[email protected] said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis Project. Much better cigar than what they cost!


So true!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> Interesting


Damn good stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Bishop's Blend
> These things don't play games.
> 
> View attachment 290034


The retro on those is something else I tell ya!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

On point tonight 
Espinosa Orange Moon! Stellar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> On point tonight
> Espinosa Orange Moon! Stellar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick
I've got five left
I am hoarding them, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Great stick
> I've got five left
> I am hoarding them, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would for sure, I had forgot about these. Great sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

NS Timeless


----------



## jurgenph

601 red label.


J.


----------



## BobP

Another warm day, another day without snow.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Monticristo White Label with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A pure class 26 with perfect construction.


----------



## Olecharlie

About the only Connie I like is the Ecuadorian. This was tossed as a freebie on a sampler I purchased.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Light

Thoroughly enjoyed this one.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OSOK SA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Past few.




















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

CAO AMAZON FUMA EM Gordo 6x58 2017 maybe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

A nice one from PDR this evening


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ren Huggins said:


> A nice one from PDR this evening


Underrated stick Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Underrated stick Ren
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just learned, my first go round with it and now I've gotta add more to the humi


----------



## Gummy Jones

On an Indian summer night


----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodríguez and The Cleaver red blend...note to self... Never buy more than a 5er of a cigar you haven't tried before.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well my order of 2020's has moved one state in 5 days so I guess I'm lighting up a 2019 tonight.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> A nice one from PDR this evening


Look who's back!!!! How are you my noob brother?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Another fantastic cigar from the guy @jmt8706
Arturo Fuente curly head claro https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290122&stc=1&d=1604623241


----------



## bearinvt

Settling in for the game


----------



## jurgenph

Patel bros


J.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Goliath good 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Look who's back!!!! How are you my noob brother?


I'm still here noobing and lurking around, still trying to step up my palate and look like I know what I'm doing over here, hahaha!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm still here noobing and lurking around, still trying to step up my palate and look like I know what I'm doing over here, hahaha!


pfffttt..i gave up on that...even made a fool of myself doing blind reviews :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> pfffttt..i gave up on that...even made a fool of myself doing blind reviews :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I read em, you did a good job with the reviews, made this ol' noob proud!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Toraño 50 years


J.


----------



## DanWil84

For some meh, I think it's good.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Padron TAA Black No. 89


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think I'm liking these more than the Skull and Bones line. Double Robusto vitola has been my favorite out of this release. Hopefully they stick around for another month so I can get a box...Or two.


----------



## jurgenph

Fonseca F, and some store brand rainforest blend coffee.


J.


----------



## talisker10

Wise man


----------



## BigPuffer

601 Maduro

Cello was pretty much that color when I bought it


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## ebnash

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## huffer33

Hemingway for this Friday








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jurgenph

Fuente Friday opus x robusto

The Fuente gorilla glue strikes again...


J.


----------



## jurgenph

BigPuffer said:


> 601 Maduro
> 
> Cello was pretty much that color when I bought it


how was it?

i'm sitting on a box of the original blue labels with the old band.
they are supposed to age nicely, and i've been hesitant to dig into them, as some of the fresh ones (new label) i've had were very "rough"

J.


----------



## bearinvt

Watching triple capped


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia, Alma del Fuego with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Camping this weekend enjoying a nice Oliva M Series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

These are good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pancetta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and some Bordeaux...beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Trying morphine for the first time. Let's see if the addiction is real. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Piglet


----------



## TheRealQuincy

@jmt8706 does it again, another great cigar
Room 101 Master Collection 3
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290204&stc=1&d=1604707941


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ.


----------



## BigPuffer

jurgenph said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 601 Maduro
> 
> Cello was pretty much that color when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> how was it?
> 
> i'm sitting on a box of the original blue labels with the old band.
> they are supposed to age nicely, and i've been hesitant to dig into them, as some of the fresh ones (new label) i've had were very "rough"
> 
> J.
Click to expand...

Great. Was like nice smooth chocolate and just a bit of pepper. Not sure what a fresh one taste since all the ones I smoked were from the same 5er


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> @jmt8706 does it again, another great cigar
> Room 101 Master Collection 3
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=290204&stc=1&d=1604707941


Those are awesome after napping for a year.


----------



## jurgenph

Headley Grange

I think I sat too long on this one.
Mediocre & generic is probably the best description
Think I aged the flavors out of it.

Construction however is top notch


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea 660 with some Rebecca Creek.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Back from the Dead
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning. Supposed to be 75f today. Lots of drone flying later.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning Nub and Sumatra coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Ugly Sweater


----------



## Aimless1

First cigar post surgery. Can't say as I can taste much.


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Plasencia, Alma del Fuego with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 290190


How are the flavours? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these, how do you find those compared to the standard Opus X?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Meh...


----------



## haegejc

Romeo Allones said:


> Love these, how do you find those compared to the standard Opus X?


I've only had a few regular production Opus, hard to say. This one did not really excite me till the final third!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

C&A Mistress and a cup of Guatemalan








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> I've only had a few regular production Opus, hard to say. This one did not really excite me till the final third!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep
It should be 1/3 the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father #1
Taste affected by medication but this is much better


----------



## Pathfinder100

Trying too smoke good today 
David from Tabernacle a Foundation cigar

Black labe super deluxe awesome stick so many flavors
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Romeo Allones said:


> How are the flavours? I'm thinking of getting some.


Crisp and clean, spice, nutty, some sort of citrus and earthy undertones. Good smoke and it's likely that I'll at least pick up another fiver at some point. Personally I liked the 146 and Alma Fuente a bit more.


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Crisp and clean, spice, nutty, some sort of citrus and earthy undertones. Good smoke and it's likely that I'll at least pick up another fiver at some point. Personally I liked the 146 and Alma Fuente a bit more.


Thanks for that, I had one awhile back but had other stuff going on so I didn't experience it fully and wanted to give it another go.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Last night camping have this Perdomo and an Oliva m series for sitting by the campfire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Like these.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Ashton VSG.


----------



## Westside Threat

Prefer the Preferidos. Guess I could have guessed that!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

Sinistro Honor Among Thieves
Tons of meatiness, salt and redwood. Not for noobs or mamby pamby smokers. For the rest of you, pick up a fiver and give it some rest.


----------



## bearinvt

HR Blue. Fine stick. The weather is unusually mild.


----------



## TX Cigar

Good with bourbon.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Dissident soapbox









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal Atlatl


----------



## Westside Threat

No. 45 and a pour of A Tale of Cake










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Yum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

09FXSTB said:


> Neanderthal Atlatl


Those atlats are something else!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> No. 45 and a pour of A Tale of Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Oh man, so sorry you have to smoke a stick from the bottom of the barrel...I'll send you some decent sticks. I hate seeing a brutha smoke sub-par sticks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Catacomb for the win along with a bit of pineapple upside down cake with apple sauce!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Claudenstein










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## bowhunter444

Punch clasico Tasty smoke on this 75 degree November day in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Signature - post surgery meds robbed me of taste so to the yard gars I go


----------



## haegejc

2019 RC Craft to cap off my birthday weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Flathead 660.


----------



## Aimless1

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## bearinvt

Aimless1 said:


> Punch Signature - post surgery meds robbed me of taste so to the yard gars I go


Yer looking good. I hope you're feeling good too!


----------



## Aimless1

bearinvt said:


> Yer looking good. I hope you're feeling good too!


Thanks. Had the dreaded TURP. Mostly tired and low energy .


----------



## bearinvt

@Godfadr


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

101 Fudo Myoo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Nomad Optimus Primetime. Putting off smoke like a Liga Privada.


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto and last pour of Monkey Shoulder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

My first Cohiba Nicaragua courtesy of @Ren Huggins......I don't hate it....I was expecting to...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Last night Liga 9 tonight 26 Padron anny 1


----------



## TX Cigar

A good night.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

One fantastic cigar after the next @jmt8706
Last night CFed Slither tonight Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Arry75

Stick #2 tonight..Rojas


----------



## DanWil84

So nice outside









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

During the NFL games


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 1926









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> My first Cohiba Nicaragua courtesy of @Ren Huggins......I don't hate it....I was expecting to...


Glad you gave it a try, hope it didn't do you too bad.


----------



## Aimless1

Gurkha Warpig


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Nox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

A really old... I lost my notes on the vintage... Ashton ESG.

Purchased a few of these from a fellow forum member many years ago, they were already aged back then.

I have one more left over.


J.


----------



## ukbob

Dunhill Heritage Toro, only 6 left another box ordered. 😁


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia and Funky Buddha beer...not bad for a calm Monday afternoon


----------



## huffer33

haegejc said:


> 2019 RC Craft to cap off my birthday weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Belated happy birthday that looks awesome.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

RyJ 1875


----------



## huffer33

Not sure which one this is but thanks @JtAv8tor it is a good one. I'm not sure why the ribbon looks maroon it is straight Brown


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sometimes it takes a bit of Morphine to get through a Monday,


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Vivonte that didn't want to keep it's band on


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I like a large variety of cigars but here lately Roma, Corto and Nub seem to be getting all the attention!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

My father le bijou

If anyone loves these... Pm me an offer. I need to unload a box or two... Three. They have a few years on them already.

I like the regular my father's, but these don't seem to agree with me. Went too deep before sampling properly lol.


J.


----------



## Arry75

Last Rites


----------



## haegejc

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination from @Aimless1 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

San Cristobal Ovation 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

OSOK Desmadroso








Oh my my 
Oh hell yes


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd

Watching the rain clouds roll in and the wind whipping the trees. 
Nice to get some of my taste back


----------



## Nicoli

Last Sunday: Cao Pilón - Nicaragua


----------



## Arry75

Enjoying this amazing weather today and having a Las Calaveras 20. I missed out on the weekends beautiful days as I worked. This might be the last 70 degree day I see until late April...sigh


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> Alec Bradley 2nd
> 
> Watching the rain clouds roll in and the wind whipping the trees.
> Nice to get some of my taste back


Did you get the Rona? Never mind, saw that you had surgery. Glad to see you're doing well!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Buckeye Land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Habano


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ezra Zion of some sorts. It's good whatever it is.


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this 70 degree night here in NJ with an Oliva MB 3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AJ Fernández New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver red blend...really muggy by the swamps


----------



## JavaJim

Threw out half an Undercrown Maduro Churchill. I dont think Ru Paul couldve sucked a draw from this overrated stick. Did everything possible to pull on this...when I did get smoke this was tasteless in every way. Smoking a Trader Jack's and having more enjoyment and flavor from this $2 stick than that $8 one. One of my co workers had the same issue...too bad ya cant get honest reviews on the more expensive sticks from these cigar reviewers on Youtube as Ive quickly deduced they pander for free samples...its amazing how 98% of what they review is incredible..lol


----------



## Rondo

JavaJim said:


> too bad ya cant get honest reviews on the more expensive sticks from these cigar reviewers on Youtube as Ive quickly deduced they pander for free samples...its amazing how 98% of what they review is incredible..lol


Obviously you don't subscribe to Smokin Giovanni. Dude is as straight up as they come.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Obviously you don't subscribe to Smokin Giovanni. Dude is as straight up as they come.


When he goes shirtless, just listen, don't watch
Naked G could be hazardous to your eyesight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

One of my all time favorites...Fuente Destino al Siglo and some Whistle Pig Piggyback


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Rondo said:


> Obviously you don't subscribe to Smokin Giovanni. Dude is as straight up as they come.


Saw an old thread about him, looked him up on YouTube and wow what an experience, his flavor notes are something else


----------



## TheRealQuincy

@jmt8706 one fantastic cigar after another, thanks again
Last night 5 Vegas tonight Cusano


----------



## Olecharlie

So good for the money










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I dove right into my wish list. I got a kind of chocolate cake flavor in the cold draw that never showed up once it was lit. Very enjoyable nonetheless. Thanks @lex61. I'm looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Obviously you don't subscribe to Smokin Giovanni. Dude is as straight up as they come.


That guy produces some of the most compelling must-watch footage you'll find.

The ghost will like this: I just saw an episode where he was sporting a Duck's jersey and a University of Vermont baseball cap. You don't see that every day!


----------



## jurgenph

First time trying this one.
Quite different then the Padron I know...

Still, pretty good

J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with a Brazilian Peabody this morning,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Camacho Triple Maduro. A beautiful creamy and smooth smoke with rich dark maduro flavours of cocoa, leather and coffee.


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Heritage
perfect day to smoke in the garage


----------



## TX Cigar

Inspirado.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Bareknuckle


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten... Nice and breezy evening by the swamps


----------



## 09FXSTB

A little whiskey rebellion this afternoon


----------



## Olecharlie

Los Tejanos and  proof rye Old Forester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn it's hard to stay away from these things....if you bought 3 boxes it should have been 6...if it was 1, you should have bought 2....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Los Tejanos and  proof rye Old Forester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are on the same level tonight bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Lol I bought 1 box smoked one ROTT and ordered another box @GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odzi




----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I bought 1 box smoked one ROTT and ordered another box @GOT14U
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I bought 1 box smoked one ROTT and ordered another box @GOT14U
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well we are on the same level except for the whiskey, I have some home brew aged about 4 months....I can't complain....I'm sure your pallet is way better then mine tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A little home brew and a special double headed goat from my special friends! Only those few will partake! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Today's burn victims


J.


----------



## zcziggy

GOT14U said:


> A little home brew and a special double headed goat from my special friends! Only those few will partake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that jar reminds me of the smoky mountains....:vs_OMG:


----------



## GOT14U

You mean the Rocky Mountains? Lmao.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

GOT14U said:


> You mean the Rocky Mountains? Lmao.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope...great smoky mountains...between tennessee and north carolina...strongest 'shine i have ever had :frown2:


----------



## GOT14U

zcziggy said:


> nope...great smoky mountains...between tennessee and north carolina...strongest 'shine i have ever had :frown2:


Travel west my friend...if your ever in AZ look me up, if you want jet fuel I have it...but I do like to cut it a bit and keep it around drinkable spirits 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a My Father Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@TheRealQuincy

Great smoke for #tattuesday.


----------



## Aimless1

Rare mostly sunny day in west Michigan. Light wind. Enjoying having the sun beat down on me.
This arrived a week ago today. Truly enjoying the 2019 Las Calaveras


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @Rondo I believe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Another great recommendation from @GOT14U!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Dirty Rat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

First time since Covid in the lounge I frequented. Management changed so did the vibe. That sucks meaning I will be smoking in the freezing nyc cold this winter

Oh well at least the cigar is good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Leaf Sumatra this afternoon


----------



## Aimless1

Bargain Basement Toasty Jones


----------



## Olecharlie

A round of Gof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and the Prisoner red blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Courtesy of @Olecharlie....no idea what it is.....but man is it good...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Roma therapy while catching Smokin Giovanni’s latest tutorial.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Courtesy of @Olecharlie....no idea what it is.....but man is it good...
> View attachment 290548
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Glad you like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje with brown label...


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000,


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another Triple and with this dark rich cigar I like to pair it with a light cream liqueur, like this Irish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Brazilian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Gran Habano Corojo #5









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cromag Blockhead on a typical cold, wet New England November day. 
No complaints.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Nuggs by JSK









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Undercrown dogma sungrown









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Pathfinder100 said:


> Nuggs by JSK


Can you tell a difference with the cbd in there or is it just marketing hype?


----------



## jurgenph

Recently I've been digging through some of my old tupperdors.

Pulled this one out, I probably have this since I started smoking cigars, purchased from JR most like.
Back when I didn't know about altadis, and their habano named brands...

Anyway... This thing is smoking very nice after all these years. Mild, smooth, pairs well with my morning coffee.


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Still raw and raining here in NJ so taking a quick afternoon smoke with a Fuentes exquisitos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Psyko 7 on a damp chilly afternoon.


----------



## Aimless1

jamie garcia reserva especial


----------



## huffer33

Union fire from a couple days ago








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Ren Huggins

Afternoon everybody


----------



## huffer33

And for Friday currently a vsg








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also curious what that is

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Room 101 SA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, Private Keep, Chartreuse with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and The Federalist red blend. 75 degrees and 80% humidity...winter is finally here


----------



## Rondo

KSG. 
Dayam these are good.








Thanks Mark 
you're still not getting any of my tehran bankers, you mooch.


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## bearinvt

The heat is on


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> KSG.
> Dayam these are good.
> 
> View attachment 290602
> 
> Thanks Mark
> you're still not getting any of my tehran bankers, you mooch.


Dang, I was just going to offer you some Isla Del Sol's
My trades never work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pathfinder100 said:


> Nuggs by JSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


man...i could swear you are Isaac Hayes :smile2:


----------



## Pathfinder100

Ren Huggins said:


> Can you tell a difference with the cbd in there or is it just marketing hype?


It's more hype than anything. But it an okay stick.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Caldwell Pepper Creme Soda....not as good as the first release.... 








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> New World Cameroon and The Federalist red blend. 75 degrees and 80% humidity...winter is finally here


Yeah you better get a set of those gloves like @Rondo has.:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah you better get a set of those gloves like @Rondo has.:vs_laugh:


lol...hey...what are you doing on this side of the tracks?:smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> lol...hey...what are you doing on this side of the tracks?:smile2:


I stop by now and then i have friends here too ya know.:wink2:
Besides i love knowledge so i come here to learn about non Cubans.
Cause quite frankly i am clueless about them.
I gave them up when they were still rolling Macanudos.
In Jamaica damn those were some great SEEGARS!:vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Got a fiver of these free with my last mail order, not bad would definitely pick up another. Trying out the new heater this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto and Sumatra coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas last night and Roma Thursday


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday Fuente Friday the 13th...

A really wonky burning hemingway maduro


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Piglet


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature


----------



## bearinvt

Serino Royale Maduro XX courtesy of @Rondo. It's perfect for kicking back and watching the Masters.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Finally! No rallies, no protests and a Saturday off. Enjoying a Roma Venus this morning. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Gummy Jones

17# bird brined overnight and on the smoker 

8 year old stick and a new old favorite brew

Watching masters


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho PE with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

EP Carrillo selección oscuro...liking it a lot


----------



## mpomario

The last few. Perdomo was great. And the mottled Devil's Tongue with 6 months was excellent. A bunch of favorites mixed in. 





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

These are good just not as great as the 18' release! Just about to throw some carne on the griddle! Epic dinner coming up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Anaconda


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JavaJim

Had a Drew Estate RED. Over Rated and def' not worth the $10. The DE Java Mint is much better. Followed it up with a La Aurora Broadleaf - Half the price and much better...btw...except for the non sweetened tip...the LA tastes like a DE Factory Sweet...and that one is $2.75 a stick..lol

I


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Anaconda
> 
> View attachment 290702


Love the glove action!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

anybody else having a @BudgetMinded deja vu? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> anybody else having a @BudgetMinded deja vu? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Yup lol!


----------



## TX Cigar

Can't get enough of these.


----------



## GOT14U

Wish I had 8 boxes of these damn things! Wow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> anybody else having a @BudgetMinded deja vu? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Yep


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Integrity Maduro


----------



## jurgenph

Lost city


J.


----------



## Travoline

Been a while... this is good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Working my way through an MX2


----------



## Westside Threat

Earlier










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

Name says it all. Not sure how long I've had it but it kicks like it was born yesterday.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Felt like the right time to break out a tenderloin while I watch the boy and his cousins do some MMA! Good evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> Definition Cigars Integrity Maduro


Interesting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could swear that I first heard of them here in this thread. Every stick of this brand that I've tried has been excellent!


----------



## Westside Threat

One more tonight. This band doesn't photograph well but needs no introduction










Sent from the Westside


----------



## magste

Cheap and cheerful..


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wiskey row, out doing a cleanup at my archery club this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru with a Brazilian Peabody,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost done with this Viaje Hulk. Wind advisory here today. Gusts up to 60mph later. Hope I'm not sitting in the dark later. Temps are dropping too.


----------



## Hickorynut

My first Choix today....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viaje, Private Keep, Chartreuse with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 290596


Yay or nay? Viaje has had so many releases these past few months I haven't been able to keep up.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Taking a midday break from yard work with an Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

V..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Yay or nay? Viaje has had so many releases these past few months I haven't been able to keep up.


I liked it, it's maybe about half the strength of what they normally come out with, which puts it at a solid med, flavors are crisp without overpowering the palate. Probably not as complex as a lot of their offerings. I'd put it at a 7 of 10


----------



## bearinvt

Many thanks to @lex61. Paired with a little Courvoisier and the Masters.


----------



## Pathfinder100

Sunday chill Miami Aniversario 
Casa Fernandez









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

After a morning in the Keys...papas fritas and beer. Lovely day by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje S&B The Hulk with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

A lovely 64.


----------



## Aimless1

41F with wind gusts to 30mph

La Herencia Core


----------



## JavaJim

Smoked a DREW ESTATE JAVA MADURO - Really nice and chocolately - except I noticed a cat urine odor and thought it was a guy in the lounge...lol. NOPE! It was my stick! Looked it up on my phone and surprised to learn about ammonia and under fermented leaves..in a DREW? 

I emailed them the receipt bar code and image - awaiting reply.

Followed that up with a COMACHO Barrel Aged 6 Months Connecticut. Jeesh! $10 and to ME, it was a kinda sour (that came and went) slightly harsh version of a Baccarat - which is 2x cheaper.

Aside from a very few moderately priced sticks, Im having more enjoyment and getting more flavor with the inexpensive sticks - which is fine by me and my wallet...lol


----------



## huffer33

Rojas House blend Maduro








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Robaina Illegal
Pretty sure it's not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Desvalido

Spectacular construction and smoking experience.


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

2nd smoke in 3 days, it's a good one, with a pour of Glenfiddich 14










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> The last few. Perdomo was great. And the mottled Devil's Tongue with 6 months was excellent. A bunch of favorites mixed in.
> 
> The Devil's Tongue is a unique smoke. I had to look a it for a minute to figure out which end to light.&#128514;


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

One of may favorites.


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Oscuro. At 6 mos, these are getting much better. Like the Project and Habano, they will be stellar at 12-18.....like an amped up Project...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Aimless1 said:


> 41F with wind gusts to 30mph
> 
> La Herencia Core


Chocolate Bar! Great affordable smoke!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Going for two today...trying to stretch Sunday as much as possible. Hoyo La Amistad and The Cleaver red blend.


----------



## TX Cigar

With a little Larceny bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

Birthday smoke, Padron 1926 80 year


----------



## Arry75

Stick #2 64 anny Padron


----------



## Mark in wi

Arry75 said:


> Birthday smoke, Padron 1926 80 year


Happy birthday to a fellow birthday buddy! No sticks today, 33* with winds in 30s or better.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday to you both









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Happy birthday @Arry75 [email protected] in wi! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## DanWil84

Happy birthday to the both of you!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy belated birthday @Arry75 @Mark in wi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not much life left in this Oliva unfortunately.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Happy Birthday Mark and thank you all for the bday wishes! It was nasty here last night too with rain and wind but the temps actually climbed into the upper 50s so I had to take advantage of that!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

OneStrangeOne said:


> Happy belated birthday @Arry75 @Mark in wi


Indeed. Happy Birthday lads!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> Stick #2 64 anny Padron


Happy bday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Mark in wi said:


> Happy birthday to a fellow birthday buddy! No sticks today, 33* with winds in 30s or better.


Happy bday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Buckeye land. Courtesy of @UBC03


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Happy belated birthday @Arry75 @Mark in wi


Happy birthday guys!!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

T52

J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy belated "Birthday" to you Fine fellows!! @Arry75 @Mark in wi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rage tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Havana City
Edicion Especial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Manolo Quesada and Cote du Rhone...nice smooth pairing


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy belated birthday men. First time with this one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

LC 19. 54.


----------



## lex61

Took advantage of a beautiful November Colorado day to have a cigar while hitting some balls at the range today. Temps in the 50's with winds from 30-50mph all weekend but near 70° today.


----------



## lex61

bearinvt said:


> Many thanks to @lex61. Paired with a little Courvoisier and the Masters.


What did you think of Las Calaveras 2019 vs 2020?


----------



## haegejc

RP Edge B-52










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

lex61 said:


> What did you think of Las Calaveras 2019 vs 2020?


 I kind of liked the 19 a little better though the 20 had that chocolatey prelight note that I liked. The 19 seemed to get better and better the further I got into it.

In the end I really enjoyed them both. Thanks again Lex. I'm relly looking forward to the others, especially that Bonzai which I'd never heard of.

I also like the way you date your sticks with a sharpie on the cellophane. If I can get my lazy arse in gear I'm going to do that too. I can never remember when I purchase anything.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with Brazilian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another great smoking 888.


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

Red band tatuaje


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Last Call Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

36F with a windchill (yea, that's a thing here) of 33F
Compliments of @OneStrangeOne


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Antano Dark Corojo.


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva M









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Found a fiver of these hidden away in one of my coolers. EZ BK Texas Special.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Fog Theory red blend. Can't beat the weather this evening...75 degrees and 61% humidity by the swamps


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Found a fiver of these hidden away in one of my coolers. EZ BK Texas Special.


any good? have one from my noob sampler that i have not touched yet


----------



## Arry75

35 f out and enjoying a Rojas; Blanket on my lap and heater at my back, I'm good!


----------



## Rondo

My leaves have all blown away and I fired up the snowblower for a few minutes. 
Off until Monday with plenty of leaf, gasoline and grub. 
32 f Also enjoying a Rojas and the weather.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> My leaves have all blown away and I fired up the snowblower for a few minutes.
> Off until Monday with plenty of leaf, gasoline and grub.
> 32 f Also enjoying a Rojas and the weather.
> 
> View attachment 290928


Doesn't get any better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Happy bday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you CDan!


----------



## Arry75

zcziggy said:


> Happy birthday guys!!!!


Thank you ZC!


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Happy belated "Birthday" to you Fine fellows!! @Arry75 @Mark in wi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Charlie! Thank you!


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a fiver of these hidden away in one of my coolers. EZ BK Texas Special.
> 
> 
> 
> any good? have one from my noob sampler that i have not touched yet
Click to expand...

Yes they are. Most of the brass knuckle releases are good. There's ligero in the filler so you might want to have some sugar nearby if your nicotine sensitive.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Brazilian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Don Carlos Reserve









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HVC 500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## Aimless1

Balmy 45F with no breeze


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Calaveras with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aroma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

JDN Antano tonight.


----------



## TX Cigar

These are really good.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and La Crema pinot noir


----------



## Rondo

My last rested Añejo 888


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Tehran Banker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

My final 2 cigars from the noob trade, thanks @jmt8706 for all the great sticks and a fantastic experience


----------



## Aimless1

TheRealQuincy said:


> My final 2 cigars from the noob trade, thanks @jmt8706 for all the great sticks and a fantastic experience


How did you like the Flatbed?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Aimless1 said:


> How did you like the Flatbed?


I enjoyed it, especially after the first half inch I really started to enjoy it, also had a great draw which made things all the better


----------



## Aimless1

TheRealQuincy said:


> I enjoyed it, especially after the first half inch I really started to enjoy it, also had a great draw which made things all the better


I enjoy most of the Panacea lineup including the White.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with the last of the Brazilian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday...

Second armada from last August's 4 ct box...
Still needs more time.

And a very nicely rested V


J.


----------



## Rondo

Very good smoke. 
Thanks @HumphreysGhost


----------



## Hickorynut

Sometimes you crave a Diesel...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Short story









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

New to me. Avo Heritage


----------



## CgarDann

It's 40 degrees outside and since I am cursed with living in the nyc it will only get colder. So today is my first attempt to convert my garage into a smoking lounge lol. If this works I might have to pimp this place up for the winter. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mediocre cigars lately
Time to smoke something from the King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A little Roma therapy with a cup of Ethiopian,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jurgenph

A decade old LGC maduro

It did not age gracefully.


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

tatuaje









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> My last rested Añejo 888
> 
> View attachment 290962


How much rest did it have?


----------



## zcziggy

Mystery cigar from @OneStrangeOne bomb, the only one without a label so of course caught my attention right away....like it.. Plenty of body, nice spice, great construction.. Like it a lot, thanks man!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@bearinvt Probably 2 years. 
I'll probably be dipping into the new box in a month or two. Most vendors are out of stock until Christmas so I assume the box I just acquired has been on their shelf for a while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Mystery cigar from @OneStrangeOne bomb, the only one without a label so of course caught my attention right away....like it.. Plenty of body, nice spice, great construction.. Like it a lot, thanks man!!


Welcome brother,
Viaje Zombie Super Shot


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Welcome brother,
> Viaje Zombie Super Shot


that was a zombie alright...really good, although had to get a pepsi for some sugar :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> It's 40 degrees outside and since I am cursed with living in the nyc it will only get colder. So today is my first attempt to convert my garage into a smoking lounge lol. If this works I might have to pimp this place up for the winter. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


plenty of room left down here by the swamps if you are interested :smile2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Help me...should know this by now. Am I cutting too high? Or too low?


----------



## TX Cigar

I know you don't cut too far down but I'm thinking I'm cutting too far up? Or maybe I just have a cheap cutter and need to upgrade?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TX Cigar said:


> Help me...should know this by now. Am I cutting too high? Or too low?


Looks like you removed all the caps, so.. too low
Try to just skim the edge of the cap


----------



## Rondo

Maybe a dull cutter.


----------



## Olecharlie

Great little cigar, my first.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Will try that next time. Thanks. Sometimes I don't have an issue and sometimes its flaking off.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TX Cigar said:


> Will try that next time. Thanks. Sometimes I don't have an issue and sometimes its flaking off.


Ron's right, sometimes you can pull all the caps off with a dull cutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zombie SS,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> that was a zombie alright...really good, although had to get a pepsi for some sugar :smile2:


Hmm, maybe I should have sent an Antidote with that,,, &#129300; you have to smoke em back to back tho >


----------



## jurgenph

Jaime Garcia reserva especial limit edition 2012

J.


----------



## GOT14U

Damn devil's tongue for the last kiss tonight! Man these pack a punch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

zcziggy said:


> room 101?


yes


----------



## Romeo Allones

A quality Padron 26.


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered a couple of these, you get a nice chocolate/coffee hit?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Cuco and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain Straight Ligero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BLTC Super Deluxe 
Thanks @Olecharlie









Question: Does a bear sh!t in the woods?
Answer: Yes, as well as my backyard.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> BLTC Super Deluxe
> Thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> View attachment 291074
> 
> 
> Question: Does a bear sh!t in the woods?
> Answer: Yes, as well as my backyard.
> 
> View attachment 291076
> 
> 
> View attachment 291078
> 
> 
> View attachment 291080


Weren't me


----------



## bearinvt

Cigar Dojo Bonsai from @lex61. I'm loving it. That and today is the first of a 10 day vacay.


----------



## jurgenph

Fuente anejo Friday


J.


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Reconquista

Enjlying sitting out to enjoy a smoke while I still can.


----------



## Ren Huggins

I'm with you @Aimless1 with a immaculata from the @S&W collection, thanks!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> BLTC Super Deluxe
> Thanks @Olecharlie
> 
> View attachment 291074
> 
> 
> Question: Does a bear sh!t in the woods?
> Answer: Yes, as well as my backyard.
> 
> View attachment 291076
> 
> 
> View attachment 291078
> 
> 
> View attachment 291080


That's what I call Poughkeepsie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JSK Red Knight with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO RESERVA NO. 49 and some Spiced Rum. Cigar courtesy of @Rondo that's brother Luv these.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Every time I see this guy I think it's Jerod ROLMAO @GOT14U

I can't post the link because he is mixing a Russian girl drink and Tapatalk bands me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes 858 Maduro just had a box delivered today had to try one they didn't disappoint. They should be great with a little age on them









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Flathead Steelhorse.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Every time I see this guy I think it's Jerod ROLMAO @GOT14U
> 
> I can't post the link because he is mixing a Russian girl drink and Tapatalk bands me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL
That IS Jerod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LOL
> That IS Jerod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @GOT14U

Is that you bro?


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver red blend...beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## mpomario

Good. A couple years on it. 







Very Good BLW NBK







Emilio L Musa







OG blend Lawless with much time. The cello was bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

My last one left.


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the sun grown Dogma?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeOff

Drew Estate Acid Plush.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52,


----------



## Rondo

#77


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> #77
> 
> View attachment 291148


How much rest on that?


----------



## Odzi




----------



## Sean-NOLA

CAO Flathead 660


----------



## haegejc

Romeo Allones said:


> Just ordered a couple of these, you get a nice chocolate/coffee hit?


Yes. Fantastic morning cigar with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

mpomario said:


> How is the sun grown Dogma?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

My favorite Oliva... MB3

My phone camera didn't seem to care for it though.

So here's a blurry picture


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Westside Threat

O&E with scotch. Last of the box and as expected, this one split when I cut it. Faulty construction across all ten of the box...but damn the flavor is good.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> T52,
> View attachment 291146


How does this compare to the Liga 9s?


----------



## Romeo Allones

Sean-NOLA said:


> CAO Flathead 660


I want to try one of these but they are $40 over here, probably the highest mark up I've seen.


----------



## Olecharlie

Romeo Allones said:


> I want to try one of these but they are $40 over here, probably the highest mark up I've seen.


$40 Damn!! That's insane...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

And Nub Maduros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> @GOT14U
> 
> Is that you bro?


Lmao, I try everyday to be a bit more Dude !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64' and morning coffee on this somewhat warm Saturday morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Romeo Allones said:


> How does this compare to the Liga 9s?


That's a good question, it's been so long since I've had a 9 that I don't remember why I like the T52 better! A bit sweeter maybe?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti, Texas Edition


----------



## Rondo

A 26 with sweet black iced coffee.


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DOTW for the Duck's win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## bearinvt

Another excellent stick I'd never tried before from @lex61. You really hit my sweet spot with that package. Thanks again bro!


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje 7th capa especial

Usually these are flawless...

This one however had some construction, burn, tunneling problems. Frequent puffs required and many touchups.



J.


----------



## huffer33

After another very busy week.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

EP Carillo Maduro


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like these vs the regular Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> How do you like these vs the regular Tabernacle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good smoke but way overpriced. Better than the standard Foundation fare but nothing you can't get with a cheaper cigar, Like most of their sticks.


----------



## bowhunter444

Ashton Symetry









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Transporter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RP Edge Connecticut.


----------



## lex61

bearinvt said:


> Another excellent stick I'd never tried before from @lex61. You really hit my sweet spot with that package. Thanks again bro!


Glad you're enjoying them Bear! That's what the MAW is all about.


----------



## GOT14U

17> then all!
















And some moink balls! Yummy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Westside Threat

Red La Barba.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## lex61

Flores y Rodriguez on a cold but clear day courtesy of @Ren Huggins and the MAW.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 291236


Oh damn gotta get I. Deep with that stick and gloves bud! Definitely worth the squeeze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin Comprosmiso and some Mezcal


----------



## Westside Threat

These EZ full/full weapon blends are all that. Paired with some Japanese whiskey

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Arry75 said:


> Sin Comprosmiso and some Mezcal


Oh that is good shit! Both of them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rancho Luna with some Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## Arry75

GOT14U said:


> Oh that is good shit! Both of them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They paired very well together!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain moving in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Sun is gone from my house for 3-4 months, so it just stays cold, relative to surrounding areas... To be clear, we still get daylight, but no sun hitting the house or property. Stays below the treeline. If it’s 40 at my house, is a little over 60 10 minutes down the hill into the valley

Bundled up to enjoy this Corto


----------



## bowhunter444

Got a couple of these in a mystery sampler. I would say they're OK dont think I'll be buying any though









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

660 Carb.


----------



## Ren Huggins

lex61 said:


> Flores y Rodriguez on a cold but clear day courtesy of @Ren Huggins and the MAW.


Glad I could provide! What do you think?


----------



## Aimless1

Esteli la gloria cubana


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Hickorynut

Knuckles....courtesy of @Gumby-cr ...it was time Adam, I didn't forget.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Always a good smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 26'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Good afternoon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann you are The Man


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars prolific Churchill


----------



## Sean-NOLA

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cardinal Mazarin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Knuckles....courtesy of @Gumby-cr ...it was time Adam, I didn't forget.
> View attachment 291320
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Romeo Allones

Padron Family Reserve 50. Fine construction with coffee, pepper and savoury notes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Sun Grown courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 with Sumatra coffee this morning,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann The banker decent yard cigar, another mystery sampler cigar









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Romeo y Julieta Viejo


----------



## Aimless1

Perez Carrillo Encore compliments of @OneStrangeOne


----------



## bearinvt

1964


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie 26 with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo & Julieta vintage #4. Back to using the heater here in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Olecharlie

My first time smoking a Villiger. 
Sandoro Colorado, pairs well with this IPA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Wonky burn, deteriorating wrapper leaf, busted binder... they just don't make 'em like they used to.

Okay- I'll own up to a stupid mistake. I picked up a couple of sticks at my B&M earlier this year and dropped the bag getting out of my truck. It was one of those insanely windy, stormy days and this ESG and a Don Carlos fell out of the bag. I didn't notice the sticks roll under my truck and didn't look for them until I had already run over them.

Don Carlos was a total loss, but this guy hung on. After six months of chilling out, it smoked fairly well despite having been smashed by some big dummy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 anny n 1


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Wonky burn, deteriorating wrapper leaf, busted binder... they just don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> Okay- I'll own up to a stupid mistake. I picked up a couple of sticks at my B&M earlier this year and dropped the bag getting out of my truck. It was one of those insanely windy, stormy days and this ESG and a Don Carlos fell out of the bag. I didn't notice the sticks roll under my truck and didn't look for them until I had already run over them.
> 
> Don Carlos was a total loss, but this guy hung on. After six months of chilling out, it smoked fairly well despite having been smashed by some big dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So I guess you prefer a box press


----------



## lex61

Ren Huggins said:


> Glad I could provide! What do you think?


I enjoyed it. No wordy reviews from me but I'd smoke it again. Thanks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> So I guess you prefer a box press


I find I prefer it to the all-terrain tread pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Amazon Basin and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father with the morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Oliva Serie V


----------



## Olecharlie

In my top 5 about 2 years now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, the last one of the little monsters for this year.

Frank jr, I think... Held onto it's ash like it was stitched on there 


J.


----------



## jurgenph

Suffering from a little bit of Padron envy this morning, after looking at this thread...

Londres with some ethiopian coffee.


J.


----------



## zcziggy

Enjoying the last week of vacations of the year with a San Lotano Connecticut and Pete's coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

El Oso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I find myself ill prepared for the padron event you all are throwing down on.
Venganza with Buffalo Trace








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

Poor substitute for a Padron
Undercrown Sungrown
36F and snowflakes the size of quarters falling as I type this


----------



## bearinvt

50 with Sumatran coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian 







79 and breezy, might be time to dig out the wool gloves! &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Ren Huggins

Climbing Jacobs ladder before sundown

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Nicoli

The Art - Sir Fuentes Shop - Mexico


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64' 45th Anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Herrera Esteli.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Nicaragua courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and The Cleaver red blend...73 degrees right now, next week we firing up the fire pit.


----------



## Olecharlie

Super D for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The Wise Man with Tito's vodka.


----------



## Rondo

Pig


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje Fausto tuesday


J.


----------



## Arry75

Rojas on this beautiful 32 degree night
........brrrrr


----------



## Sean-NOLA

PDR 1878 Oscuro Churchill


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

A rainy windy morning so garage smoking is in order










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## DanWil84

Still no glove weather overhere.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Nub Sumatra
Yes @jmt8706 I like it &#128578;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia 146 with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## bowhunter444

Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Los Tejanos Mareva.


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What part of Jersey are you in? My wife grew up in Warren County.


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> What part of Jersey are you in? My wife grew up in Warren County.


Live in Brick down on the shore in Ocean county

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Live in Brick down on the shore in Ocean county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I love the Jersey shore. We used to go to Wildwood every summer when my son was a kid. The water is way warmer than it is up here in New England.


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> I love the Jersey shore. We used to go to Wildwood every summer when my son was a kid. The water is way warmer than it is up here in New England.


Yes it is my cousin lived in Maine and you could swim for about a month in the summer and that's it. I live close to seaside, wildwood is about 50 miles south of me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday. Enjoying an Umbagog and whiskey after a treacherous round of golf. But still way better than in the office working.


----------



## jurgenph

Boss told us to check out early and enjoy our time off for Thanksgiving...

LFD double ligero in glass tube that I've had forever...
Paired with a quad gulden draak.

A double quad... is an Octopus?


J.


----------



## Aimless1

HBD @bowhunter444


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Fog Theory... Crispy night by the swamps, really enjoyable


----------



## Hickorynut

Unknown torp Sumatra?...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope you enjoyed it!


Best cigar this month....hands down!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthing Day to your Mom...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

This Cedrus is much stronger and delicious than the Rose of Sharon I had earlier today. The Jacobs Ladder is still my go to. Thanks @Humphreys Ghost


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Arry75

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Camacho barrel aged and my morning coffee in the garage. Raining here this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 56th trip around the sun with one of my favorite sticks and some apple pie.


Happy birthday brother!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning. Don't make coffee barefoot. I think my Aeropress is haunted. Carry on.


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.

DE Java Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Thanksgiving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> My final 2 cigars from the noob trade, thanks @jmt8706 for all the great sticks and a fantastic experience


Glad you enjoyed the bunch. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Morning. Don't make coffee barefoot. I think my Aeropress is haunted. Carry on.


Shall I perform a cleansing of your Aeropress? >


----------



## Rondo

Special R


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connie and mimosa. Happy Thanksgiving guys!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

H Upmann Media Noche


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying the t shirt weather here in Nj with a Nub Cameroon while my turkeys cooking in the pellet grill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Enjoying the t shirt weather here in Nj with a Nub Cameroon while my turkeys cooking in the pellet grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy belated bday and happy Thanksgiving everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Thanksgiving Cigar. Hope everyone is having a great holiday


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Allones


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Ramon Allones


are they as good as advertised?


----------



## Aimless1

Just ok per my tastes.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico and Bustelo espresso after an insane amount of turkey


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bees Knees with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Original Exes (Emilio). Happy Thanksgiving Y'all.....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Man o war puro authentico and Bustelo espresso after an insane amount of turkey


Mmmmmmmm.......bustelo.....going to go make a cup....yes......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I'm calling this Post Thanksgiving smoke with a pour of Courage & Conviction










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## cracker1397

Happy thanksgiving to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Cedrus courtesy of Joe, (KV)


----------



## ebnash

Some kind of Melted Ice Cream variant from Nomad. Very tasty and these Cut Water canned cocktails go so well with a cigar. Grapefruit Vodka Soda tonight.


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigar of this strength supports a post Thanksgiving meal well. @Olecharlie I believe I owe you thanks for this one










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Romeo Allones

A short smoke Undercrown Sungrown, great construction and nice bready doughy flavours.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning. Sin Compromiso and Peets Holiday Blend.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Shall I perform a cleansing of your Aeropress? >


Apparently I didn't have the bottom screwed on all the way. I should know better because I owned one before I quit drinking coffee last year. Did wake me up quick though :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco and Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Another mystery sampler cigar this one isn't bad I would buy a fiver of these. Going well with my morning Death Wish coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

On a mild cloudy day with a Lawson’s Sip of Sunshine IPA


----------



## Aimless1

Cao Nicaragua


----------



## Gumby-cr

Still have room for more turkey.


----------



## huffer33

Los tejanos








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Jamaican Blue Mountain,


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura praline. Tasty.


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Pardon the dirty hands; I taught the yankee neighbor's kid how to change the water pump in his truck today. It's been a good Fuente Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for a cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Westside Threat said:


> Cigar of this strength supports a post Thanksgiving meal well. @Olecharlie I believe I owe you thanks for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Jack's...beautiful evening down here


----------



## jurgenph

FFOX petite lancero

And a PB cup, from the privada Halloween box. 6 x 60 and smoking very nicely.

J.


----------



## mpomario

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Round 2 with a little scotch.


----------



## Arry75

Hey guys! I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I worked all week and was on call from Wednesday night until Friday AM. I worked those days too so no time for smokes. I finally am getting around to trying these Oliva Master Blends! CI had a 20 pack bundle for $70 so I ssid why not.... so far this is just great! Wow! Really liking the flavor and it stays on the tongue for a long time!! Great so far!


----------



## Travoline

Because it is today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

About 4 years old and just starting to fade. Time to smoke the rest









Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Aged Maduro with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A fine 26.


----------



## bowhunter444

AF Hemingway Masterpiece









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea White


----------



## haegejc

OSOK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Zino grand Master from the NST with @Fusion, I couldn't let it rest anymore, thanks again!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Zino grand Master from the NST with @Fusion, I couldn't let it rest anymore, thanks again!


i wear my tux and best shoes when smoking the elder's fancy stuff....:smile2:


----------



## CgarDann

Los Tejanos thanks to @Olecharlie. Now if I could find a place to buy a box of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> i wear my tux and best shoes when smoking the elder's fancy stuff....:smile2:


I did feel like I should have put on a smoking jacket for this one


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I did feel like I should have put on a smoking jacket for this one


....and not the velvet slippers? :vs_OMG:


----------



## bearinvt

Last night. Another fine stick from @lex61.


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Rage


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Axis Mundi and Spaten on a lazy mid afternoon by the swamps. Watching Auburn and Alabama


----------



## 09FXSTB

Venus


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat and Westrock anti-murdery juicy juice








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup Jamaican,


----------



## bowhunter444

Brickhouse Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Noel Rojas Lakeworth Cigars house fresh roll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

A 2014 LP Ratzilla


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and another Spaten..gonna get cold (as in freezing) on Monday and I'm heading to Jacksonville..better bring a coat.


----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing off the Glenfiddich 14 with this short Corona.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Archun said:


> A 2014 LP Ratzilla


che pibe!!!!! como estas???? :vs_cool:
good to see you around man!!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral .


----------



## Arry75

Las Calaveras 2020 paired with Casamigos Mezcal


----------



## Nova5

Nothing.. To cold. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

This with some Glenfiddich scotch.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gonna be too chilly soon so I'll enjoy this while I can


----------



## Arry75

Rojas for a night cap


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Wheels Up

The Deep South has plunged into the depths of winter, apparently. I've broken out my camo flannel to brave this frigid morning and Black Dog keeps trying to get in my lap. It's almost cold enough to make a pair of Rondo gloves at 59 degrees.

Happy Sunday. Y'all stay warm.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Monticristo with my morning coffee enjoying the nice Sunday morning before the storm hits tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A very pleasant Opus Robusto.


----------



## Olecharlie

Typical morning cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Bareknuckle


----------



## George007

Padron 7000 natural and a starbucks.


----------



## zcziggy

Factory smokes and fake beer


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Factory smokes and fake beer


How are those Zig?


----------



## bearinvt

Call to Arms. Yum!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> How are those Zig?


That was a sweet tip..odd but not bad, construction a little soft, not plugged at all, needed a little correction on the burn. Medium strength, no zing at all, maybe a little pepper on the retrohale, not a flavor bomb by any means but good tobacco flavor. Overall, a good $2 cigar.
Will try the maduro next time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> That was a sweet tip..odd but not bad, construction a little soft, not plugged at all, needed a little correction on the burn. Medium strength, no zing at all, maybe a little pepper on the retrohale, not a flavor bomb by any means but good tobacco flavor. Overall, a good $2 cigar.
> Will try the maduro next time.


The maduro's are good. Much better than I was expecting for the price. They put off a TON of smoke like most other DE sticks as well.


----------



## huffer33

El borracho








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No. 1


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Flux Capacitor and a Grapefruit Vodka Soda


----------



## Hickorynut

Panacea Brown and IB Integrity








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver red blend...last day of vacations until next year


----------



## Wheels Up

Brewing up some good luck for my Packers tonight with a Viaje Ten Plus Two and a Half Anniversary.

It's pairing well with a double IPA and and the faint smell of misfortune for the Bears.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Earlier today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aroma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ride or Die. Roughest wrapper I've ever seen, covered in tiny bumps









Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Last night, camacho triple Maduro

And, a 601 red label.


J.


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> The maduro's are good. Much better than I was expecting for the price. They put off a TON of smoke like most other DE sticks as well.


Thanks! I may have to give the maduros a go.


----------



## TX Cigar

Love these.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia


----------



## DanWil84

My first Rojas and won't be my last.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Plasencia Reserva 1898 Robusto good smoke nice burn .


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Papa Fritas celebratory smoke after a rainy day successful muzzleloader hunt









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Living vicariously through you fellas. Been 5 days of rain so my cigar time has dropped to zero, until today. Beautiful 55° and sunny

Aging Room


----------



## TX Cigar

House Blend Maduro from UG. Very good.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Oliva V lancero earlier...


J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Might have to order a box of these.Great flavors and good construction at a reasonable price









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Blue Mountain,


----------



## GOT14U

The dog knows what's good! LC 17 > all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## haegejc

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Smoke bombed the neighborhood with this T52

J.


----------



## [email protected]

bowhunter444 said:


> Might have to order a box of these.Great flavors and good construction at a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've got to try out one of those! I've been wanting to check out American Viking!


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## GOT14U

This thing is making a Statement tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> View attachment 291862
> 
> 
> View attachment 291864


Pour guy, you had to suffer through 60 degree weather for a Padron....maybe I need to send you some good sticks to make the misery worth the smoke! Lol....smoke on buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night smoke in the cool weather.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Rondo

It always tastes better shirtless.


----------



## Aimless1

Rondo said:


> It always tastes better shirtless.
> 
> View attachment 291886


:vs_OMG: You really need to post this as NSFW! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Aimless1

Aganrosa Guardian of the Farm

Thankyou @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Rondo

Delicious 
Thanks @Humphreys Ghost


----------



## Gummy Jones

On a snowy day


----------



## CgarDann

Down to mid 40s here. Back to the garage for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Ritmo,


----------



## bowhunter444

Corojo #5 Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

This with a big cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had a cigar in a couple days, so this with some  proof rye Old Forester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> This with a big cup of hot cocoa.


You like Back from the Dead? I did...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> You like Back from the Dead? I did...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved last years release. This years release is growing on me. Last years was an ass kicker >


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I loved last years release. This years release is growing on me. Last years was an ass kicker >


Guess they do that for bait. Remember the Knuckle Sammich about 4 years ago? The "Bomb", never the same since...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

From the old cbid addiction tupperdor

I always seem to enjoy these.
Not sure why I don't smoke em more often


J.


----------



## Arry75

Definition Conception Toro. This one came in today damaged so I patched it up and putting her on fire


----------



## mpomario

La Coalicion. Gotta get more. 







Recluse Amadeus. Solid smoke. 







Rojas Toasted Marshmallow. Excellent. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Man O War Ruination and a heater 27 degrees this morning with a brisk wind









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From 19deg to 44 and sunny










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas House Blend Maduro, I think.


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Court Reserve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

36 degrees out enjoying a Rojas BB


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro...damn, it is cold by the swamps today


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## bowhunter444

Tried one of the stick I got today at my local B&M to see how they smoked. Definitely over humidified. Put all in a tuppidor with 65 broveda pack gonna let rest and quarantine for a couple weeks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Double Maduro Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

A Damn "Fine Cigar"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 291984


Odd glove there @Rondo. Is there a matching one or did your right hand avoid a mishap?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura


----------



## Aimless1

Comancho Corojo


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and The Cleaver red blend...not as cold as yesterday so no fire pit tonight


----------



## Hickorynut

Matilde Oscuro and IB Fierce....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje red label

And some red Chouffe

J.


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> Odd glove there @Rondo. Is there a matching one or did your right hand avoid a mishap?


















A minor defense wound. One of the many rewards of working in such a loving city hospital. 
It's nothing a fine cigar and a week off with workman's comp can't make feel better. :vs_cool:


----------



## Mich_smoker

Black army men


----------



## Rondo

Naughty Bits


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sun Grown Undercrown with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## cracker1397

Annual camping trip at Disney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cold rain this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Bear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy Birthday and nice choice of smoke :vs_cake:


----------



## Ren Huggins

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy birthday wishes to you!


----------



## bearinvt

Thanks bros


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Aimless1

MOW Armada


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> MOW Armada


how was it?

i smoked two, from my box of four, and was not impressed. especially for the price these sell for.

on topic... Fonseca series F, and some indo coffee.

J.


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Birthday @bearinvt


----------



## Aimless1

jurgenph said:


> how was it?
> 
> i smoked two, from my box of four, and was not impressed. especially for the price these sell for.
> 
> J.


I like it but agree it is over priced. It is my 3rd out of a 5 pack.


----------



## the camaro show

It’s been a while, still smoke a few a week just don’t post as much. Need to get back on that. Todays Birthday smoke #1


----------



## Aimless1

the camaro show said:


> It's been a while, still smoke a few a week just don't post as much. Need to get back on that. Todays Birthday smoke #1


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, bear. :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> Happy Birthday, bear. :vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 292068


How do you find this against the Escurio?


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain f series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Archetype Axis Mundi and Peet's coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Happy bday bear 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Aimless1 said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while, still smoke a few a week just don't post as much. Need to get back on that. Todays Birthday smoke #1
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...




Rondo said:


> Happy Birthday, bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292068





CgarDann said:


> Happy bday bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Serie 1926 with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## Pathfinder100

Wrapped Maestro Del Tiempo









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Ezra Zion Pumpkin Pie great stick 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog with some Tito's vodka.


----------



## Rusty Nail

“T”


----------



## bearinvt

the camaro show said:


> It's been a while, still smoke a few a week just don't post as much. Need to get back on that. Todays Birthday smoke #1


Happy shared birthday!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Heritage


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Montes Alpha Carmenere... Back to the 70s by the swamps


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Westside Threat

Found this lurking in my singles drawer









Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Fusion Blue Dot and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a Punch on this cold rainy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

the camaro show said:


> It's been a while, still smoke a few a week just don't post as much. Need to get back on that. Todays Birthday smoke #1


Happy birthday!


----------



## Arry75

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy Birthday! I am all out of Sharks, have to pick some up soon!


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> View attachment 292016
> 
> View attachment 292018
> 
> 
> A minor defense wound. One of the many rewards of working in such a loving city hospital.
> It's nothing a fine cigar and a week off with workman's comp can't make feel better. :vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 292020


Ouch, feel better! Sombady get a hold of a scalpel? That looks like the work of a #10


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Beuso


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, Fuente Friday

A disappointing nightmare tunneling machine... FFOX forbidden x

Why is it always the super premiums that have problems?


J.


----------



## haegejc

EZ Infamy Loves Company










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What cigar is that Dan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ave Maria Divinia and ice tea.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> What cigar is that Dan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called suns out guns out maduro

https://nomadcigars.com/collections/limited-edition-cigars/products/suns-out-guns-out-maduro

Let me know if you want to try one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

That white ash tho....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Well...here goes nothing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Blue Mountain,


----------



## bearinvt

Arry75 said:


> Happy Birthday! I am all out of Sharks, have to pick some up soon!


They should be dropping anytime


----------



## Gumby-cr

I didn't make it very far with the previous cigar. This Padron 2000 is making up for it though.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Gumby-cr said:


> I didn't make it very far with the previous cigar. This Padron 2000 is making up for it though.


Gumby-cr, I like the way you think. 7000 Natural.


----------



## lex61

Blind Man's Bluff Maduro on a tolerably cool evening


----------



## mpomario

Leche de Mama and a Capa Especiale. Great and very good. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> A birthday Shark on this Fuente Friday


Happy Birthday you son of a gun!
Best wishes for many more!
Peace my brother! :vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas house roll. Liking these.


----------



## ukbob

Alec Bradley Black Market Esteli Toro lovely smoke no real issues, definitely be buying again in the future.


----------



## zcziggy

lex61 said:


> Blind Man's Bluff Maduro on a tolerably cool evening


now...that is a great picture!!!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Smoke and a coffee before I pack the truck up for deer camp









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Panacea Connie and IBCC Fierce








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Well...here goes nothing.


Nooooooo!......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Nooooooo!......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Ya, I don't know what went through my head yesterday thinking that was a good idea :serious:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nubbing this Viaje Oro No.5


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning, too cold outside, headstone the garage for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Project7...the Panacea left me wanting....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CAO Fuma em Corda


----------



## Aimless1

Rm 101 Farce


----------



## Romeo Allones

Davidoff Escurio, superb construction with smooth savoury flavours.


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday...

Treat from the Halloween privada box


J.


----------



## zcziggy

Sobremesa and Spaten... Great combo for a nice afternoon.


----------



## huffer33

Finally one day of decent weather. Air bender








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last night










Sent from the Westside


----------



## DanWil84

Thanks @Hickorynut for the recommendation, love it as I love most out of the Pepin factory.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Charter Oak.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, Bruce Banner with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## MattT

Ez Thanksgiving. Close enough.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DanWil84 said:


> Thanks @Hickorynut for the recommendation, love it as I love most out of the Pepin factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Yes Sir! Always good.....:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx @Olecharlie









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked
Celebrating a rare win by the Detroit Kitties


----------



## zcziggy

Tatuaje ME courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Great cigar paired with cognac...come to think about it... I have never tried a Tatuaje before, so thanks Nathan!!


----------



## Rondo

From a double box split with @CgarDann :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Great flavors!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Melanio and a Grapefruit Vodka Soda


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nub Maduro.


----------



## Rondo

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Aimless1

Thankyou @OneStrangeOne for this Todas Las Dias. Very much enjoying it


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

My father
Rocky patel decade


J.


----------



## awk6898

Four Kicks for me and a La Barba for the wife. Also, her service dogs first trip to the lounge. He seems to keep most people more than 6 feet away. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Knight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jas Sum Kral with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

BB19 with some Prarie Artisan Ales Bomb!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jas Sum Kral with a cup of Honduran coffee,
> View attachment 292292


Great minds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

awk6898 said:


> Four Kicks for me and a La Barba for the wife. Also, her service dogs first trip to the lounge. He seems to keep most people more than 6 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Did she ride him to the lounge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

38deg is not smoking in comfort for me lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Did she ride him to the lounge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When she gets drunk I can throw her on top of him to get her back out to the truck. Whole new meaning for 'service dog'.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New world Cameroon and red blend...feels like 32 degrees by the swamps


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 292276


Are those from JR?


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis and Kona ( to late for hi-test)
View attachment 292306








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Daughter came home for her 27th birthday dinner. 
Catacomb and football while she gets some mom time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> Are those from JR?


Cigarpage, probably the same thing though.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

CAO black


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with a cup of Blue Mountain


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

For Tat Tuesday.


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje verité 2008


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

Esteban 13yr and Iron Bean Fierce crappy talk says no pic....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this Habano Fat Hen from Drunken Chicken. They have the Mother Clucker and a few more. Ecuadorian, Dominican and Nicaragua. A little barn yard from the foot, Earth, nuttiness, leather and little spice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Toraño exodus gold


J.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria (really liking this cigar) and hot tea on this freezing (52 degrees) evening by the swamps...i don't know how you guys do it up north...had to put on a long sleeve shirt


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## Arry75

24 degrees farenheit here, enjoying an OSAK. Kicked the heater up to two! 🙂


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Epernay with Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed 2nd
Nice smoke


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Wheels Up

RyJ Reserva Real Belicoso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Man nice  day all egg yokes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Surrogates Skull Breaker.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Meat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Core


----------



## jurgenph

Wheels Up said:


> RyJ Reserva Real Belicoso.


that is quite possibly my favorite habano trademark infringement 

me... a JDN antano, and some n'ice chouffe

J.


----------



## Arry75

Detox and some Vida


----------



## TX Cigar

Glenfiddich scotch and this dude.


----------



## mpomario

This week. All were excellent. EZ UG NFG 2020 exclusive. 2019 BB are smoking excellent. The Last Call has about three years on it and they have just gotten better with time.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Nub with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## huffer33

Particulares








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Divinia
46F with a feel like temp of 50F
Incredible weather for December in West Michigan


----------



## Wheels Up

A little R&D on a very rough cut Prototype V2 with a KSG.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days worth.


----------



## Rondo

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## Olecharlie

67 and sunny, sunbathing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Joya Antano Machito 
Hope all is well with everyone today


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fried chicken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

LFD Unico Salomon.


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway Signature with a dram of Laphroaig


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Imagery Pinot Noir


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday and today.


----------



## jurgenph

FFOX

J.


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Aimless1

A rare threefore for me
My Father No. 1 and I have lost count on the Laphroaig


----------



## Mich_smoker

Aimless1 said:


> A rare threefore for me
> My Father No. 1 and I have lost count on the Laphroaig


A good day for sure!


----------



## Arry75

Definition Prolific


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smooth Padron Family Reserve 50.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday on a 55 degree sunny December day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

H Upmann Media Noche
Every one has been tightly packed and required my draw tool
Yesterday was a warm 45F. Today a cold 45F


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Back From The Dead 2020 making dimes while watching this cool show on YouTube called Triple Capped 🙂


----------



## Olecharlie

CroMagnon Fomorian LE double claro Ecuadorian Connecticut candela wrapper draped over a Cameroon binder, which houses a Nicaraguan filler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

My first Fuente thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> My first Fuente thanks to @Olecharlie


Good starting point now on to the Anejo's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Good starting point now on to the Anejo's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've got a couple that have been resting for about 2 years now but never knew how long I should let them age


----------



## huffer33

Sobremesa








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gummy Jones

Another baby born 2 days ago 

Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


----------



## Olecharlie

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Yeah, I've got a couple that have been resting for about 2 years now but never knew how long I should let them age


Smoke that had two years when you got them. Same filler and binder as OPUS X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ahhhh! Now I get why they are a big deal, I'll save em till spring then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


Blessings indeed, congrats brother!


----------



## Aimless1

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


Congratulations! That's awesome.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuego with a cup of Blue Mountain,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

A few today










Lunch time 









Now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


congrats man!!!


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


That's awesome!! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Flatbed Back 40 via the MAW from @Rondo. I'm getting spoiled hanging out with you guys.


----------



## memp2atl85

Le Careme









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker

A shark with some rootbeer for Friday.


----------



## Rusty Nail

AVO.


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG CC..no piccy says tappytalkie

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats on the newborn. Awesome feeling. Late night umbagog.


----------



## haegejc

Morning Nub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## mpomario

Both very good.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Green


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


_GOD BLESS!_


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

Ez blessed leaf shiloh from my MAW thanks @Gumby-cr


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice Opus X Beli.


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> Another baby born 2 days ago
> 
> Cheers to abundant blessings in this tumultuous year


Congrats and cheers brother!!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

Joya de Nicaragua and honey whiskey


----------



## Arry75

Last night an Ilusione FDA and today a Rojas Maduro UC house blend


----------



## bearinvt

Unknown maduro that tagged along with a Padron sampler I picked up a while back. Probably an overrun of some sort. It ain’t bad. If I wasn’t too lazy to take my boots off I’d be having a coffee with it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG 15th Anniversary with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Call to Arms
From Brother Bear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

1926 and T52


J.


----------



## 09FXSTB

La Coalicion today with some Black Tuesday


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Busy day....now Romatherapy.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Pecan pie after dinner.


----------



## TX Cigar

Mystery stick with vodka listening to one of the greatest, Charley Pride. He has some great tunes. RIP.


----------



## Arry75

Las Calaveras 20


----------



## TX Cigar

Gran Habanos.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Last one from the privada Halloween box.


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Special R









It's Einstein's 6th Birthday so he's out at the deer poop buffet.


----------



## bowhunter444

Back from deer camp enjoying this nice 60 degree day with an Oliva V series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Trap shooting in the morning and Now a great cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

2000 Maduro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd


----------



## Romeo Allones

A quality Plasencia.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A nice day for a churchill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

1502 Goodness....I need more of these...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Los Tejanos


----------



## Westside Threat

Thx to @Olecharlie for the cigar, I don't know what it is. Paired with a local orange chocolate stout...which turned out better than it sounds










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Craft 2019 limited release, hope you enjoy it @Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Southern Draw Quickdraw
Amazing what a bit of age does


----------



## Arry75

Rojas


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Irish Car Bomb....they got this one right....nubby Mcnubbykin








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral


----------



## Arry75

Stick 2 Liga T52


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann in the garage this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Knights Templar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione 88 with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## DanWil84

Skinny chuck









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Damn Spicy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron TAA Maduro with some Founders KBS (in a Ommegang glass).


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Weather Channel says 32deg feels like 25. I think their incorrect feels like 15deg lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Spaten...back to low eighties by the swamps. Last week I had iguanas falling from the trees, now they are all happy trotting around


----------



## DanWil84

Gumby-cr said:


> Padron TAA Maduro with some Founders KBS (in a Ommegang glass).


Good pairing, Maduro with a stout?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Damn Spicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good Dan!


----------



## Gumby-cr

DanWil84 said:


> Good pairing, Maduro with a stout?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Very much so. Unfortunately that was my last Padron TAA but alas.


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2 La Pailina Red Label.


----------



## Aimless1

2019 Las Calaveras


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no1


----------



## jurgenph

Oliva V and a toraño


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Asylum 13 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes 858 with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Double Maduro Nicaraguan over run


----------



## DanWil84

Tat Tuesday









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Tat Tuesday courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and Imagery Pinot noir...thanks man!!


----------



## [email protected]

Tatuaje la’ Espirit Verite 2013


----------



## jurgenph

Tat tuesday el triunfador


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

Track7....close to the top imo for Flatbed with Kona on a chilly evening.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Brick House Double Connecticut Corona Larga nice smoke no issues at all.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying a Monte White Label and my morning coffee before the storm hits us today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Looks like the storm is rolling in so time to have a cigar before we get snowed in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> Looks like the storm is rolling in so time to have a cigar before we get snowed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but snow and rain mixed 34 with a wind chill at 23 at the Jersey shore









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## jurgenph

Air bender


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Knight and a milk stout on this rainy evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

This with a pour of pecan praline whiskey. Unbelievably good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Norteno and Ride or Die IBCC...chillaxing...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 292906
> 
> 
> View attachment 292908


Brrrrr......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes between the lines









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Shop blend from J&J Cabo San Lucas LCDH. Just Ok! Getting harsher in the second third










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ of some sorts.


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Carmenere wine


----------



## TX Cigar

Antano dark corojo


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Balmoral with some Pendleton.


----------



## Hickorynut

O maddie gar, O maddie gar, how fragrant your aroma....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Londres


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Brickhouse Maduro with my morning coffee. 17 degrees with the wind chill had to break out the heated vest









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday

Diesel, from an old AJ oval sampler.

Quesada españa


J.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks brother


----------



## Gummy Jones

huffer33 said:


> Congrats and cheers brother!!
> View attachment 292610
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


thank you brother


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _GOD BLESS!_


back at you my friend :vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 50 on a frigid Fuente Friday


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Core


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal H-Town '16


----------



## haegejc

Yummy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Mi Querida this afternoon


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. A cheaper cigar, but always enjoyable!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Flying Pig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Mi Querida


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## zcziggy

A Fuente Anejo courtesy of @Wheels Up and honey Jack's.... Freezing by the swamps tonight


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Bazooka with my new best friend, Mr. Heater!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Ave Maria









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

A visit to magic mountain


----------



## Olecharlie

This Bishops Blend with a Voodoo Ranger IPA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Umbagog with a mug of Bustelo from the Keurig.


----------



## CgarDann

Los Tejanos Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones
Not convinced it is worth the $2/stick I paid


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cojuno Broadleaf


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Toasty Jones
> Not convinced it is worth the $2/stick I paid


If there anywhere close to your flavor range, the Perdomo lot 23 is the best $3 smoke around.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jaime Garcia courtesy of @Aimless1 with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

OneStrangeOne said:


> If there anywhere close to your flavor range, the Perdomo lot 23 is the best $3 smoke around.


Thanks Nathan! Just so happens I enjoyed the one you shared with me and have a loose box in the humidor.

BTW, did you like the Jamie Garcia?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks Nathan! Just so happens I enjoyed the one you shared with me and have a loose box in the humidor.
> 
> BTW, did you like the Jamie Garcia?


So far it's behaving nicely! Nice balance of pepper and spice, it's been a few years since I've smoked one so definitely enjoying it! 
Thanks again brother!


----------



## TX Cigar

One of the first cigars I really liked when I got into this hobby. Still pretty darn good.


----------



## mpomario

Both so good. Found some more Super Deluxe. They had boxes of Tejanos too. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of bourbon.


----------



## Rondo

Another great Bishops Blend


----------



## Westside Threat

What
A
Week

Looking forward to a slower next two weeks. Cleaver & Old Pultney










Sent from the Westside


----------



## the camaro show

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/#/topics/285526?page=1

Putting this here so more people see it


----------



## [email protected]

CAO Flathead 660 Carb. On a rainy night while pulling patrol in park for Christmas lights.


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Miami....and Iron Bean Tanzanian








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Me


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Perez Carrillo Encore
Nice smoke


----------



## Mich_smoker

Naughty bits for breakfast and 1988 now.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Meat lovers this afternoon


----------



## bowhunter444

Last Call Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas House blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last of an excellent box










Sent from the Westside


----------



## zcziggy

Zino courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and bailey's


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good with a pour of scotch.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Giving the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro another try. So far, meh...


----------



## Sean-NOLA

La Flor Dominicana El Carajon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Honduran coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Same for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

T52 with the morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A favorite


----------



## Romeo Allones

Camacho triple maduro.


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Zino courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and bailey's


I've been having the festive Orange Baileys this week, so good.


----------



## DanWil84

AJ Fernandez Choo Choo train









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Corto goodness!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Brothers @haegejc and @OneStrangeOne had a good idea. Perdomo Lot23


----------



## Olecharlie

This JC and Weller reserve on a windy sunny 56deg day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> This JC and Weller reserve on a windy sunny 56deg day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I just picked up these two bottles









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro no real issues, only 5 left hopefully they should last until I can reorder again.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## 09FXSTB

Fable Toro


----------



## CgarDann

After writing bonus checks all day I could use some Romatherapy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

888 and some 1792









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem maduro and red blend...got used to the fire pit although is 60 by the swamps


----------



## Gumby-cr

La Madrina


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Listening to Holiday music enjoying one of mankind's true guilty pleasures. 

Olivia V Melanio Madura


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann 1844









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## jurgenph

Catch up post...

FFOX
Sinister plato o plomo


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Mid day break. Guaimaro torpedo. Very nice smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A solid Escurio,


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Blue


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

My last one from a year old box purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Spaten...if only the swamps would be like this all year around....


----------



## bearinvt

Roma therapy after a downtown shopping trip.


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Roma therapy after a downtown shopping trip.


Great Cigar!


----------



## TX Cigar

I really like these.


----------



## MattT

Drew Estate NightShade for the hot tub this evening.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloia Cubana Serie R


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubie

I'm going to light up this 7 x 50 bad boy right now. Never had one before. It's been resting since 2017. Davidoff Year of the Dog. $39.00 This better make my toupee twirl.


*Wrapper:* Ecuadorian Habano Claro
*Binder:* Dominican San Vicente Seco
*Filler:* Dominican Republic (Piloto Seco and Viso, San Vicente Ligero) & Nicaragua (Seco and Visos)


----------



## jurgenph

Bubie said:


> This better make my toupee twirl.


and if it didn't... i'm sure those speakers will 

J.


----------



## Bubie

Turned out to be very good. Worth $39? Nooooooo....
I had to go through 364 Cracker Jack boxes before I had all the parts to those speakers. I have an excess of stickers of Yosemite Sam if anyone wants them?


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ashton VSG
2 firsts for me today. This is really nice.
51F feels like 44F. Tomorrow high 28F with falling temps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook Of the Crown with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

LFD TAA


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Starting tonight with this pairing.


----------



## zcziggy

Joya de Nicaragua and Jack's


----------



## ebnash

Warped Corto and some warmth


----------



## Olecharlie

This Neanderthal with Jefferson's Ocean Aged at Sea Voyage 20 Bourbon Whiskey that @CgarDan sent me.










The Bourbon is "Exquisite" definitely a beautiful nose with the salted caramel and vanilla. Really smooth and mellow very nice finish. I sipped some straight then added a few drops of Topo Chico mineral water and the retrohale kicked up the citrus. Just really good Dan. Thanks so much. Can't wait to try the others. This isn't available in TN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for me....Tat Hyde Skinny from the great @greasemonger...I think I squirreled this away a couple years ago....it sure is guuud....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> This Neanderthal with Jefferson's Ocean Aged at Sea Voyage 20 Bourbon Whiskey that @CgarDan sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bourbon is "Exquisite" definitely a beautiful nose with the salted caramel and vanilla. Really smooth and mellow very nice finish. I sipped some straight then added a few drops of Topo Chico mineral water and the retrohale kicked up the citrus. Just really good Dan. Thanks so much. Can't wait to try the others. This isn't available in TN.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a winner!...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had a morning smoke in a while so pulled out my favorite morning cigar, Sumatra coffee today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubie

Is 11:00am too early to start drinking and carousing on Christmas Eve morning? I don't think so. This Perdomo Sun Grown 10th Anniversary is a very nice stick. I like it.
Tonight and tomorrow, my wife and I will be hunkering down by ourselves. Not a good idea to visit the kids and the grandkids and other family. I'm planning a big surprise for my wife. Avert your eyes if you don't want to see me as God made me...Nope. Can't do it. I'm very shy and my huge muscle on one of my apendages might make some readers jealous..or just make you nauseous.

Great holiday to everyone!


----------



## Rondo

Tehran Banker Maduro. It's ok, not as good as the light version, but there's no need to acquire more than the two I have.


----------



## haegejc

My start to celebrating on Christmas Eve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Roman Candle. Just lit 30 minutes ago and there's still 8 1/2 inches to go :surprise:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of EZ coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Melanio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Another Toasty Jones in my rotation. This one is a 5x52 box press. Worth about what it cost me.


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate. Temps dropping to single digits tonight and its snowing heavy atm. A foot of snow is expected by morning. Glad I'm off until Monday.


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with some Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks @Hickorynut. One of the few cigars that make my head spin. I think my ears are ringing too towards the end too.


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Christmas Friday with a short story









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin at the lake.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Andalusian Bull, impressive stick with caramel and sweet spices and a touch of saffron.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Opus Oro. 
Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope everyone is enjoying their day with their families.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Padron 7000 Natural.


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana by Frank Rodriguez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Family Reserve 45yr with a cup of Honduran coffee,







Merry Christmas Y'all, I hope it's been a great day for all :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Honestly at 13 deg I almost didn't smoke even in the garage. I added this pour of High West Bourye from @CgarDan

My first Brimstone from MAW @Wheels Up thanks









Dan this is good whiskey but the Jefferson's ocean has it beat! One more to try, thanks for giving me the opportunity to try before I buy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas and bourbon after deep frying a turkey. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle Cuban Seed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Tabernacle Cuban Seed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have missed you Brother, Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I could sit there and let the smoke go up the chimney........hmmmmm








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Have missed you Brother, Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Bro I've missed you as well!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

The king is dead.


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Westside Threat

Some seasonal sticks from EZ and Wellington for dinner






































Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mich_smoker

Padron 85 from the boutique pass back in February, total chocolate bomb. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Ezra Zion coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Asylum 13









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning. Smoking this while pondering over whether to shovel over a foot of snow today or not. I'm thinking smoking more cigars is a better idea atm.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nope. Still staying inside.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Honor Among Thieves


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Heritage


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto is good anytime!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Velvet rat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally getting around to my Christmas pick....Plasencia Alma Fuerte and IBCC Integrity.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Nope. Still staying inside.


I know how you feel. I had to deal with this ice!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OR Angel's Share with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## MattT

Perdomo Reserve Cameroon








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Candy Cane by Ryan Frank Rodriguez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Isabela with Founders KBS.


----------



## bearinvt

Hot Cocoa Christmas Special


----------



## Rondo

Hickorynut said:


> I know how you feel. I had to deal with this ice!
> View attachment 293596


That looks like one of those nasty Asylum Ogre.


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## mrolland5500

Dissident nothing but a chocolate bomb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Blury picture but good scotch and nice cigar.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Natefiet

Rondo said:


> View attachment 293626


Ahhhh....Rondo's gloves, I feel like I'm home now lol. Very impressive smoke too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Caldwell Long live the King on this sunny morn.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata and Ezra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Accomplice








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Skull and Bones The Hulk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mil Dias = 1000 hours to get the blend right. Wrapper: Ecuadorian Habano
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Nicaraguan, Costa Rican, Peruvian
Body: Medium
Strength: Medium/Full

One of the best constructed cigars I've smoked, perfect razor burn. Nuts, leather, earth, black pepper. Very nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

El Rey.


----------



## bearinvt

Flathead 660. One of my favorite football sticks


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial...hope everybody had a great weekend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## mrolland5500

Tatuaje Reserva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

M series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cromag Blockhead








And the blonde with the big bootie was unintentional.


----------



## mrolland5500

Davidoff Winston Churchill The Late Hour 
As my papa would say I'm "WALKING IN HIGH COTTON BOY"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## ebnash

Corto and some warmth after polishing off a Pizza to myself!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Mx 2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown and Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Missing my morning cigar due to the weather so going for a mid morning today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Last few days

Some Old camacho
From privada box, vault
A Fuente queen b

J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

DAPPER SIEMPRE ROSADO CORONA while enjoying the balmy 50 degrees in Brooklyn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

H-Town Neanderthal


----------



## mrolland5500

Tatuaje Tattoo Delicioussssssssss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Exclusivo with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Can't stay away from these
Should've bought two boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Can't stay away from these
> Should've bought two boxes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you're loving the Cavaliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Uncut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Bailey's


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok so I can't wait to try the Vintage 2020 Morphine. It's worthy to carry the "Name Morphine" really like the wrappers MSA and Ecuador Maduro










Paired with this REDEMPTION STRAIGHT HIGH RYE BOURBON WHISKEY 9 YEARS BARREL PROOF 109.2 PROOF










I received a 2 Oz sample pour from @CgarDan. It's great Whiskey but Jefferson's Ocean has my money! Thanks again Dan for the samples.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> I see you're loving the Cavaliers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are incredible
Did you get any of these Mario?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> These are incredible
> Did you get any of these Mario?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir indeed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @Gumby-cr








These are good as long as you give a good wash to the cap with an alcohol wipe.


----------



## mrolland5500

Ohana









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

VSG


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME with Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father Connecticut with some Peetes coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

don't let the sunshine fool you


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubie

El Presidente length of the new Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder Brimstone. Waiting for our first big snow appearing in 4 hours. Time to hunker down.


----------



## TX Cigar

CAO


----------



## Ren Huggins

Vieux Carre


----------



## MattT

Couple of DE 52 & 9 coronets, cuz its cold outside.














Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Black


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 1964 45y









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tatuaje Tuesday with Hyde










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and Black Clouds red blend..beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

What a day.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Im a noob

Disregard


----------



## Gummy Jones

Posted in the wrong section like a noob


----------



## MattT

Rounding out the day of DE with the newest edition. NightShade.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tat tuesday
Verité 2008


J.


----------



## groover08

Illusione Haut 10 Gordo. I smoked this today outside on my deck in the DC suburbs. This was a delicious and mature-tasting smoke, and most definitely box-worthy. Complex, subtle, and sophisticated all at the same time. Today was windy and 42F but my down and Thermalite beanie laughed at those mild conditions.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Punch Gran Puro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Greedy Lil Bastard By the one and only MLB CIGARS Mike Bellody #HellYeah 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Undercrown sun grown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cromagnon with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## 09FXSTB

LG Small Batch


----------



## Olecharlie

WARPED SERIE GRAN RESERVA 1988


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

mrolland5500 said:


> Greedy Lil Bastard By the one and only MLB CIGARS Mike Bellody #HellYeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This I had to google 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro...one more day and this shitty year is over


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of weeks. This was excellent.







Impressed with this one. Gonna need to try this again.




























Great. 














Excellent.














2018 MK








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Finishing up. 







This one was very disappointing.







A little ditty by Mike Bellody. Pretty good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

CgarDann said:


> This I had to google
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm here to please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Johnny Walker red and antano dark corojo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Because....Corto!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Camacho triple maduro...one more day and this shitty year is over


Cuz next year will only be crappy? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Davidoff 702 Special T









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Davidoff 702 Special T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's one of the only Davi's I have had....I recall it was purty good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> I think that's one of the only Davi's I have had....I recall it was purty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Very good!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Ezra Zion coffee while listening to the rain,


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway Classic with the morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a cup of Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoy these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> WARPED SERIE GRAN RESERVA 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost pulled the trigger on these the other day. How are they?


----------



## 09FXSTB

OSOK with an IPA


----------



## Olecharlie

09FXSTB said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on these the other day. How are they?


Decent for a Maduro guy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

#1 for the night.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria, cognac and a dog...best way to finish the year


----------



## ebnash

Just got home from a big Mountain Bike ride and enjoying a Nomad Christmas Truffle something or other and a grapefruit vodka soda. 

No plans tonight other than to get rest for another big ride tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Im a noob
> 
> Disregard


Look on the bright side at least your not a Curmudgeon:wink2:
Happy New Year!
God Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2 tonight


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Whoops, I'm a noob


----------



## Gumby-cr

#3 Viaje Zombie SS. Drinking Founders Backwoods Bastard.


----------



## mrolland5500

Elysian Fields Lancero








EZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H2kCT


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, 2020 got one last shot in.
Pipe leak. Had to shut the water off while cooking new year dinner.

Needed something to end it well, and destress a bit.

Waiting to schedule plumber now.


J.


----------



## the camaro show

Romeo Allones said:


> A solid Escurio,


The best Davidoff in that price range imo!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker

Original nutcracker to start off the new year


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## haegejc

So far today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rott but I couldn’t keep my hands off it


----------



## TX Cigar

While smoking ribs. Happy New Year.


----------



## DanWil84

Happy new year everyone, may 2021 bring you lots of happiness and some great cigars. Like this one!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LP9


----------



## Hickorynut

Nasty New Year weather...EZ Blending Torp....closed foot, and purty good.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Serie 26 with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Naked King


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Bazooka


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 50


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday! Happy New Years!


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platnum and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> That looks like one of those nasty Asylum Ogre.


Hey now...the ones I have are quite good. :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

I miss smoking outside without freezing my nuggets off. Only 4 months to go.


----------



## bowhunter444

Casa Fernandez









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger Export Brazil. Pretty tasty little smoke and pretty cheap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Old school Knucks


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had one of these in a couple years










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

What better way to begin a new year than with a stick from a brother. Thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne

Dissedent Soap Box


----------



## Ren Huggins

Kristiana and some creamy chocolates


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Call to Arms


----------



## huffer33

Finally a nice day. Bishop's blend








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Yellow Rose with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal H-Town


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nub Cameroon


----------



## bowhunter444

Trying to get a morning smoke in before the rains hit. 888 and some Peet's coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente,


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I see ya Noel Rojas in the house!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 n 1


----------



## Rondo

Surgically remove the cap and these are very good smokes. Thanks @Gumby-cr


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Surgically remove the cap and these are very good smokes. Thanks @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> View attachment 294240


What is it about the caps? That's not the first time you've remarked on them.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> What is it about the caps? That's not the first time you've remarked on them.


They are sealed with sugar cane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

They may be sugar cane but taste like aspartame to me.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> They may be sugar cane but taste like aspartame to me.


Must be the diabetic series

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Cavalier Prospector UG Exclusive Smoke Gold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Reconquista


----------



## bearinvt

La Barba purple


----------



## Olecharlie

Kristoff GC Signature Maduro with Old Forester Rye 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

AVO.


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok I see ya Noel Rojas in the house!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noel sent me 3 cigars for review and this cool "Hat". I Luv his story, the very humble beginnings and how much he has accomplished with hard work and perseverance. He's a great guy and really down to earth. He's currently building a plant in Nicaragua.


----------



## bowhunter444

Diamond Crown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Pretty good smoke with good construction, burn, and draw









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Noel sent me 3 cigars for review and this cool "Hat". I Luv his story, the very humble beginnings and how much he has accomplished with hard work and perseverance. He's a great guy and really down to earth. He's currently building a plant in Nicaragua.


Yes sir he truly is and his blends are phenomenal!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

2017 Catacomb Delicious









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No idea...great smoke. Courtesy of @Gumby-cr ...what were the short unbanded?








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Cavalier Prospector UG Exclusive Smoke Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmm......Cavalier..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Track 7


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> No idea...great smoke. Courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* ...what were the short unbanded?
> View attachment 294262
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I honestly can't remember which I sent you. It was either a Viaje Zombie SuperShot or a Lost and Found Panda Welfare.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

858









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

young man at the b&m ain't much of a talker...he was all animated and raving about this cigar so figured I'd smoke one on the way home...he wasn't wrong....pretty good stick


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Track 7
> 
> View attachment 294266


Ron is that the new blend he has on the site now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## CgarDann

Cigar federation black label trading colab - color project - greengo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

SBC Dapper Siempre Rosado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Morphine by BTLC


----------



## Madderduro

opus x angels share....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Iron Bean on the Lido Deck with LC...I think from....hell I don't remember...but Thank you...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hickorynut said:


> Iron Bean on the Lido Deck with LC...I think from....hell I don't remember...but Thank you...
> View attachment 294364
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


2018


----------



## Hickorynut

SoCal Gunner said:


> 2018


Gunner! :vs_laugh: I was having brainfreeze as to who sent it my way (no cello/no note) my bad..... great cigar, I wanna say it was Greasemonger but cannot remember....


----------



## Olecharlie

"Suns Out, Guns Out, Nomad Maduro from @CgarDan! Thanks Dan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro, great cigar can’t get enough of these.😁


----------



## TX Cigar

LFD with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks @Hickorynut


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday thanks @OneStrangeOne










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CgarDann said:


> Tat Tuesday thanks @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Choice! With a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bella Artes Maduro and black clouds red blend


----------



## George007

Late post. This was from New Years. Prime Rib for dinner. Great bottle of red wine and Padron #46 Natural aged nicely. Such a smooth smoke. Wife bought me another box this Christmas. Will age those as well.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

A pulita this evening. My first one of these - pretty good actually


----------



## mrolland5500

AVO Nicaragua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Connecticut


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and some Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Asylum









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

For 4 bucks can't be beaten at the NC level!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

X50


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow what a "Fantastic Cigar"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Good afternoon brethren and sistren


----------



## Aimless1

Aganorsa Leaf Signature


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From my buddy @GOT14U
Where are you at Jerod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

AVO Nicaragua courtesy of @OneStrangeOne It's freaking cold by the swamps


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little cloud hoppin' before sunset


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

14' La Antiguedad....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nicely made Winston Churchill.


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain 550 Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Romeo Allones said:


> A nicely made Winston Churchill.


It's late hour counterpart 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X Shark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'18 Morphine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Ezra Zion coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Joya de Nicaragua and Spaten. Getting to like lanceros


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Ezra Zion coffee


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aroma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally a morning smoke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

My Father No. 1 and Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto. Both were very tasty and are reasonably priced. 
I have enjoyed all the My Father's I have tried so far, which is a fair number but haven't had more than a couple Alec Bradley's yet.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finally some time to kick back and relax.


----------



## Olecharlie

These are always good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Natural Born Killers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Don Carlos Personal Reserve with a cup of Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos 2017









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Maduro


----------



## Bigjohn

Nutcracker is so delicious with a little bit of time and burns as perfect as you can ask for, no touch up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Dapper Desvalido










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and locatour red blend. Even Cooper thinks is cold by the swamps


----------



## Hickorynut

Hankerin' for a hearty Habano...with some Ethiopian Yirgacheffe








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Sumatra


----------



## JFran272

A lil Glen Fohdry 12 Yr & A lil (LOL) Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel-Aged Sun Grown!!! Awesome together!!! Hope everyone is having a good night!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo La Sumatra


----------



## Gumby-cr

OSOK San Andres.


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

It's time for a  smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Claudenstein.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Very good


----------



## Aimless1

Ava Maria Divinia

32F with full sun and air barely moving. Beautiful day to sit out


----------



## DanWil84

For a tatuaje super smooth and woody









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## Rusty Nail

7000.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Imperial by Mike Bellody MLB Cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Graycliff Crystal with Ezra Zion coffee 







Got some heavy sleet making slush on the deck, supposed to turn to snow in a couple hours.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Espinosa Habano No.4. Pretty decent smoke, but not good enough to buy again. I'm really surprised that Cigar Aficionado rates it a 93, and ranked it number 11 in 2019's top 25.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Tat Verite


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 7


----------



## bearinvt

HR blue toro.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Charter Oak.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking Jacket from @kacey.


----------



## Madderduro

todays sticks


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat 10th with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,
> View attachment 294656


I told Mother Nature to stop drinking but she didn't listen.


----------



## CgarDann

Olivia Master Blends 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> I told Mother Nature to stop drinking but she didn't listen.


4"+ and still coming down, this is more snow than we've seen in 4-5 years combined maybe 10 years!


----------



## mrolland5500

Tabernacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tat 10th with a cup of Blue Mountain coffee,
> 
> View attachment 294656


Snow in Texas, we found the 9th world wonder.

Meh. Potential to be better in a year.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man O War puro authentico and Fog Theory red blend... Not snowing by the swamps, so picture is not as pretty as Nathan's


----------



## 09FXSTB

Roma Venus this afternoon


----------



## Westside Threat

Quickie









Sent from the Westside


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva Hellion and an Angels Envy Old Fashioned









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Oliva Hellion and an Angels Envy Old Fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like the glass and the whiskey! Haven't tried the cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> I like the glass and the whiskey! Haven't tried the cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigars not bad. Bit of a pepper bomb

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First one of these and it's very good!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark corojo and Jefferson small batch.


----------



## mrolland5500

Velvet Rat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Enjoying a Warped and the Browns game.


----------



## mpomario

Last few...







View attachment 294686

A cntrl-alt-delete that tunneled and kept going out. No pic. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Punch with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with some Ezra Zion coffee,


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Rage


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's really not cold out here, it's all in my head. 30deg and Im dressed like an eskimo. "Tatuaje Verita"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Dunhill Heritage Toro watching the rain pouring down, oh I do like the great British weather. 😁


----------



## bowhunter444

Maxx Black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco and a cup of EZ coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

La palina


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition Conception


----------



## mrolland5500

Aladino Corojo Reserva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Blending sessions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46 on this frosty 20 degree morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

No idea what this full bodied beauty is but thank you @OneStrangeOne


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Much needed Roma Therapy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tatuaje Tuesday - Skinny Hyde










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> No idea what this full bodied beauty is but thank you @OneStrangeOne


Viaje Skull and Bones, I don't remember which one. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown with a cup of EZ's coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Long live the king










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Spaten...having a puppy is like having a toddler, so I'm trying to have 40 minutes away from him.


----------



## Arry75

Las Calaveras


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

San Cristobal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Catching up with 2021... First couple of burn victims these first two weeks.

J.


----------



## jurgenph

One more... Tat tuesday

J.


----------



## Rondo

466


----------



## Olecharlie

Garrison Warfighter .50 cal. Toro... Habano Oscuro Maduro wrapper taste like a PA Broadleaf to me. Exceptional dark, oily and rugged looking. Decent smoke but not a $10 cigar IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Opus X


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H2KCT with a cup of EZ's coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Micallef something or other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sky Flower!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Thought I'd give this a spin. Charter Oaks Habano. Pretty good. I bet this would be even better with rest. Very good cheap smoke. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Always good!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pinolero and EZ's coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Los Tejanos Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Cao Nicaragua


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon gentlemen 








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you here brother!

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## Olecharlie

After a day of hard physical work I need a break! This Revenge is super good with a 2oz of Monkey Shoulder. To tired to get a glass lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

huffer33 said:


> Good to see you here brother!
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Thanks brother in glad to be back!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Monticristo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and cognac...wine didn't cut it tonight


----------



## mrolland5500

Viaje White and MLB Islero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

muy bueno


----------



## jurgenph

Nub

J.


----------



## Olecharlie

jurgenph said:


> Nub
> 
> J.


So many reasons to Luv Nubs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good "Friday" Puffers" Rise and Shine at 5:00am this morning, getting in a smoke before we head to KY. Snow coming today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano Oval and the last of the Ezra coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a short story









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

jurgenph said:


> Nub
> 
> J.


Awesome photo!!!


----------



## Rondo

#50


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bearinvt

Relatively mild weather today.


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway


----------



## Olecharlie

Pretty sure this is the Knuckle Sammich that EZ put our 2-3 years ago. Their amazing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

That time of the week...


J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had a CAO Flathead 642 with my morning coffee. I have an AJ New World Oscuro Toro lined up for tonight.


----------



## CgarDann

Rate second of the day for me. This Cabaijuan is smoking great 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fable
Decent smoke but not as good as the originals were

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Pretty sure this is the Knuckle Sammich that EZ put our 2-3 years ago. Their amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to burst your bubble but the Knuckle Sammich had a silver knuckle. Unless yours got discolored which is possible. The older Machine Gun blends started to rust as well which luckily didn't affect the wrapper.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but the Knuckle Sammich had a silver knuckle. Unless yours got discolored which is possible. The older Machine Gun blends started to rust as well which luckily didn't affect the wrapper.


Your correct I looked it up after I posted this and saw the silver band. I was told by the person that sent it to me it was a sammich. The sammich was my favorite EZ knuckle but I only smoked one. I wouldn't remember how this one would compare but it was very good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Glad I bought a couple of boxes these are freaking delicious El Septimo Gilgamesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and some beer...TGIF


----------



## Hickorynut

JNV Barber Pole no better or worse at 2 yrs...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Glad I bought a couple of boxes these are freaking delicious El Septimo Gilgamesh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those aren't the $75 sticks are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Those aren't the $75 sticks are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No these are the $20 dollar sticks they come in a box of 10 but their other line of cigars are way pricier these were only in Europe until Younan Collection purchased them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Perdomo 10th Maduro








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Unico UF 13









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Had to have one, may not get another one today, busy afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed 2nd


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10




----------



## bowhunter444

Having a The King Is Dead in the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

mrolland5500 said:


> No these are the $20 dollar sticks they come in a box of 10 but their other line of cigars are way pricier these were only in Europe until Younan Collection purchased them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a few from their pricier line up. Great smokes all with aged tobacco. It are they worth the $$ Not sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

EMILIO LIMITED EDITION LJZ ROBUSTO

Great cigar. And here is a professional review of it

https://halfwheel.com/emilio-limited-edition-ljz-robusto/384640/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

These are wonderful!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Super Deluxe with a cup of heirloom Ethiopian


----------



## bearinvt

Eastern Standard Sungrown


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday 







For MLK. A great Cavalier. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## bowhunter444

Avo regional north. This would be a good morning smoke with your coffee. The earthy, creamy tones are clashing with my bourbon but overall still a good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

MB3.


----------



## boilerchillerman

La Galera Connecticut


----------



## Rondo

beheaded and delicious








@CgarDann those smoking gloves with the charcoal pins are classy. Nordstrom? Bergdorf?


----------



## boilerchillerman

Diesel Esteli Puro


----------



## Arry75

AFR 75


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO, Fogata with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Oro No.5. Anyone notice anything different too?


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje Oro No.5. Anyone notice anything different too?


Did you get a mani?


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Did you get a mani?


lol...i think green man was referring to the new putter :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

A tasty Corojo while doing some chores....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Hickorynut said:


> A tasty Corojo while doing some chores....
> View attachment 295094
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Love the cigar holder. Did you make that?


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Route 56


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Silver


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> lol...i think green man was referring to the new putter :grin2::grin2:


Yep. Old laptop lasted 7 years before it died a few days ago. New one isn't fancy but it's a lot faster than the old one which works for me. Unfortunately it cost me my cigar allowance for awhile.


----------



## Olecharlie

My last Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado of a box purchase a year or so ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Shark and some Elijah Craig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Gatekeeper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Hank Jr. was right.

If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I'd just as soon stay home.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Aimless1 said:


> Love the cigar holder. Did you make that?


No, it's some kinda tree decoration tchotchke that sticks to a branch. Part of my granddaughters fairy garden I use for alternate purpose when they are not here (which is most of the time! :grin2: )


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia 146 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mrolland5500

Davidoff Winston Churchill








Late Hour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First Factory Smoke courtesy of @Gumby-cr...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Cuesta Rey









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## [email protected]

Noel Rojas Bluebonnets. Very nice.

Edited to add, smoked beautifully down to the nub, then about 5 minutes after I finished it .......got hit with nicotine rush. Admittedly I’m a lightweight when it comes to strength, but normally I can feel it coming on but not with this one till it was finished. Had to crank up the AC to combat the sweats.


----------



## Wheels Up

Corto X50, courtesy of @curmudgeonista

Thanks, Jack!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## DanWil84

Sipping on this, draw is so lose that it smoke almost like a pipe.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diamond Crown Maximus









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> beheaded and delicious
> 
> View attachment 295048
> 
> 
> @CgarDann those smoking gloves with the charcoal pins are classy. Nordstrom? Bergdorf?


The gloves are pretty cool and what's even better something like $10 on Amazon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Davidoff Winston Churchill The Aristocrat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Oliva seconds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nicely made spicy, woody and charcoal-y Plasencia.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubans Core


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Unico Series Velvet Rat. I think the name is perfect -it's the smoothest of the line in my opinion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Courtesy of @OneStrangeOne BLTC Super Deluxe and Fog Theory red blend


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black

J.








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerchillerman

Camacho triple Maddie


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Shop time with Juarez








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker

Great stick!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> View attachment 295240


Those are some fantastic stocks the most underrated out there IMHO!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Number 2


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## bowhunter444

Dirty Rat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Divine Inspiration










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this Boutique 2nd from CFed. Boxed pressed, closed foot. Good cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd


----------



## BobP

Afternoon gentlemen, been a while.


----------



## boilerchillerman

Espinosa Crema


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Ruination with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of 1792 small batch bourbon.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session.....cinnamon red hots, burnt ends, raw sugar and oak.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BnB exclusive. Flor de Cesar
Pretty good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

Nice ash on this camacho with a few years on it


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Gran Reserva on this cold NJ morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

two from today


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Have some driving to do today.


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Munda Axis


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nightwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cromagnon with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## haegejc

OSOK Los Tejanos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoked a few I haven't had in awhile.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Spoons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanie


----------



## boilerchillerman

New World Cameroon


----------



## Arry75

CHLC 2020


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Michael.


----------



## Wheels Up

I need a little Symmetry in my life today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Camacho Imperial Stout









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

RC Sabretooth


----------



## CgarDann

Isabela courtesy of @Rondo It looks great It's definitely unique in its sweet cap style and had great construction and burn but not very interesting in the profile aspect. Still I very much appreciate the opportunity to try one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones

Have quite a few to work through. Smokable but not recommended.


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Goodness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Serie 26 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Neanderthal.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and 60 Souls pinot noir...great cigar and wine for this Friday


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64' and some Eagle's Rare









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Papa Fritas.


----------



## haegejc

Corto!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Eiroa Dark These Are Freaking Delicious gotta grab a few boxes of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oliva and Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Green Hornet.


----------



## Wheels Up

Getting started early with a Last Call and Beagle. Delicious smoke courtesy of a shady trade some time back with @Humphrey's Ghost. Thanks, Mark!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Drew Estate Acid Kuba Maduro. My first infused Cigar.

Had 6 different Acids gifted to me to try. Definitely very different and flavorful and produced a ton of smoke.

Didn't dislike it, but can't say I particularly cared for it either. No tobacco flavor at all, and that's what I'm used to and what I enjoy.

Won't be buying any, but will smoke the rest I have, maybe they will grow on me









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

They won't.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CH Yellow Rose.


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas 1845 Extra Fuente


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Spaten


----------



## bearinvt

Grabbed one of my cheapos in case I had got cold. That’s the best it’s going to get the rest of the day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,,


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme and splash of Rebecca creek.


----------



## purepoker

Tatuaje pudgy wolf


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro on this cold Sunday morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sunday morning Blues with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good smoke. Thanks to whoever sent this to me. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Afternoon gentlemen, been a while.


Always a pleasure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva
ROTT


----------



## Hickorynut

A Flores Capo Habano....2 yrs makes it better...Americas Favorite YardGar








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

4 days and no cigars, time for AÑEJO 888










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> 4 days and no cigars, time for AÑEJO 888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That voodoo ranger is good stuff

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> That voodoo ranger is good stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I find IPA's pair very well with Anejo's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Beats me what it is but it’s working on this chilly day.


----------



## CgarDann

Always great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Yesterday and today.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Liking this alot. It's nice to be surprised by a cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Ultimate 20th with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Last Rites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## Aimless1

Beasley Grange compliments of @OneStrangeOne

Thank you Nathan! You provided a wealth of different smoking experiences and some awesome sticks in the Noobie sampler trade. Much appreciated brother!!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

One of my new favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain and storms today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Courtesy of @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Aimless1 said:


> Beasley Grange compliments of @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Thank you Nathan! You provided a wealth of different smoking experiences and some awesome sticks in the Noobie sampler trade. Much appreciated brother!!!!!


LOL, you seem to be regularly confused about the name of the cigar you're smoking
My favorite was Munda Axial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LOL, you seem to be regularly confused about the name of the cigar you're smoking
> My favorite was Munda Axial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> 
> Yokes on me. Fat fingers and small keys deliver interesting typos.
> 
> Headley Grange


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project
Better with some rest


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Aimless1 said:


> Humphrey's Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you seem to be regularly confused about the name of the cigar you're smoking
> My favorite was Munda Axial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> 
> Yokes on me. Fat fingers and small keys deliver interesting typos.
> 
> Headley Grange
> 
> 
> 
> It's not on you
> I have the same issue
> I just thought some of your re-names were funny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Beasley Grange compliments of @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Thank you Nathan! You provided a wealth of different smoking experiences and some awesome sticks in the Noobie sampler trade. Much appreciated brother!!!!!


My pleasure brother, hope you found at least a couple you liked! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> Yokes on me. Fat fingers and small keys deliver interesting typos.
> 
> Headley Grange


i blame autocorrect for my typos all the time 

J.


----------



## jurgenph

Last two days

Manowar Ruination
Crux epicure


J.


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Maduro from the UG bundle


----------



## Arry75

#2 Rojas Statement Lancero


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

With about 4yrs rest still good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Raining here so having a smoke in the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Southern Draw


----------



## Olecharlie

L J Z Emilio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Relatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday with a Le Verite 2013









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada Maduro Especial


----------



## haegejc

Anejo 55










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> La Relatos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything warped you can't go wrong damn good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Hair of the Dog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami 10th with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## mrolland5500

Delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

One pre-hot tub








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Alma Fuerte


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

I had a Diesel UHC last night.


----------



## talisker10

Epernay


----------



## mrolland5500

Sobremesa Brulee and Starbucks Pike Place Roast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun double maduro


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a Blue Moon.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Snitches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a cigar! Kristoff Coroja Limitada and Jefferson's Ocean Aged at Sea "Neat"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon everybody!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## boilerchillerman

Cooking fish outside on the grill and a Monte White


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Second Amendment with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

CAO Flathead Steelhorse.


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and the rain








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> CAO Flathead Steelhorse.


Got a couple year old one of those around here somewheres....I'll get to it after that ancient Perdomo Cabinet torp....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Finally time for a cigar! Kristoff Coroja Limitada and Jefferson's Ocean Aged at Sea "Neat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried any of your local StandardProof rye?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Have you tried any of your local StandardProof rye?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Not really, there's plenty of distillery's in Nashville. I'm sure there some I would like. Ive had the Old Forester 100 rye.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Not really, there's plenty of distillery's in Nashville. I'm sure there some I would like. Ive had the Old Forester 100 rye.


UPS dropped me a bottle of Pecan Infused Rye and Coffee Rye today. If I ever get time to open em', I'll let you know!:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500

Definition Cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rocky with some Costa Rican coffee


----------



## talisker10

Af


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying a smoke before the deep freeze settles in today. Flathead 660









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Obsidian White Noise

Funny. This was one of my favorites a few months ago when I first began this journey. Now I find it smokable but my tastes have changed. Glad I listened to your collective advice and didn’t stock up on these.


----------



## jurgenph

Aimless1 said:


> Obsidian White Noise
> 
> Funny. This was one of my favorites a few months ago when I first began this journey. Now I find it smokable but my tastes have changed. Glad I listened to your collective advice and didn't stock up on these.


try it again in a few months... some sticks get "sick" after a while, but recover nicely.
unless it's really a preference thing, and you just don't like it anymore 

me... no puffing, because rain 

J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang it's cold and sunny at 26 degrees










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

My NC week
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Umbagog with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Monte White. Smoking in the garage tonight way to cold to sit in backyard









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookie
Maybe the best thing EZ has done in a long time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro. Taking the Junk Works ashtray for a test drive


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last Rites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Noel Rojas Custom Blend from NFG18 and Rum Chata w/ Fireball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Nub with Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Straight Jacket









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Aimless1

Opus X


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Thanks @Rondo this is a truly fantastic smoke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

For the ride home.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Casa Grande, Toro M with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

El Triunfador









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Paul Stulac Black Fantasma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoub

Tested out the Cavalier Geneve Blue Series LE 2020


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday, whats better than an Anejo 77 Shark and a couple IPA's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> 888
> 
> View attachment 295800


Your bloods too thick Ron 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

A day without rain.

AB black market

J.


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## Bigjohn

Nomad Melted Ice Grim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Rondo

Unlabeled stick of good quality.


----------



## bowhunter444

Cao Brazilia









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Saturday, everyone.








because I lit this Red Army Man backwards, do I review 3/3, 2/3, 1/3?


----------



## Aimless1

Ashton VSG


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Aimless1 said:


> Avo Domaine


Me too, cheers








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bearinvt

SA-17 Godfadr toro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V Series

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Number 9 this afternoon


----------



## TX Cigar

Haven't had this one in a while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Birthday Blend from @Gumby-cr with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> View attachment 295926


Shorty? I hope you've got more on than just the glove mister.


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Warped Don Reynaldo. Going to try at least. Every one of these has had burn issues. Picked up 2 boxes a few years ago when they were said to be the next best thing. Maybe the roller was having a bad day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Finch with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday
Spiciest mb3 ever. Something was off with that one...


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Warped Don Reynaldo. Going to try at least. Every one of these has had burn issues. Picked up 2 boxes a few years ago when they were said to be the next best thing. Maybe the roller was having a bad day.


Never had one I liked
Thought it was just me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones in the garage


----------



## CgarDann

One of the smoothest Illusiones I had thanks @Rondo how much age is on this one?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Screaming Sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and extra sweet iced black tea...beautiful day by the swamps


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos in the garage watching the snow come down









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Viaje Black today


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROTT eh? :smile2:


----------



## mrolland5500

zcziggy said:


> ROTT eh? :smile2:


Bought a few extra I'll let the box shit for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mrolland5500 said:


> Bought a few extra I'll let the box shit for a while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freudian slip, or is that a commentary on the RP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mexican Hot Chocolate with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Round two... New World Cameroon and B&G Bordeaux... JunkWoks ashtray working as intended, I would not change a thing.


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Freudian slip, or is that a commentary on the RP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freudian slip lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of weeks. 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Jaime Garcia reserva especial limited edition

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Rwandan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Done shoveling for now enjoying a Diesel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mr. Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Havana Nobles VI


----------



## Madderduro

todays sticks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fraternitas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang just took a look at my taxes and made me sick. Gotta smoke a cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BOTL with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Afternoon smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Switchblade.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

JtAv8tor said:


> Afternoon smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good to see you bro
Taking a break from the pods?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished publishing at 3am.....7am email that the files sent are not right...IBCC Cast Iron and Firethorn...here's to another 48hrs straight....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Desvilado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black


J.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Noella this evening


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Blockhead after a long drive home.








good thing i know every inch of the road and was the only idiot out there


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Rwandan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Did my morning shoveling. Smoking a Punch Gran Puro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No 1


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje bales on Bales










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Blockhead after a long drive home.
> 
> View attachment 296082
> 
> good thing i know every inch of the road and was the only idiot out there


Brutal storm white out at times we got 18 inches at the shop.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanuts, graham crackers, baked bread, charred meat, wet earth, unsweetened cocoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

RP Aged Limited Rare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Cao Nicaragua


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espinosa Especial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat TAA 50th


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Rondo

These are really delicious after modification. Very smooth without burn issues or bitterness.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Fog Theory red blend. Down to 60 degrees this evening by the swamps. A little colder and it would be moonshine time.


----------



## TX Cigar

These are awesome.


----------



## mrolland5500

This morning smoke and later this evening smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway Signature









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Good to see you bro
> Taking a break from the pods?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope still doing to podcast and YouTube now as well, shifted to a bi weekly episode though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DOTW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OSOK ROJAS Los Tejanos Lancero
Thanks @CgarDan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina, Mr Sam with a cup of Peruvian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yard work.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Casa Fernández Aganorsa and Junk Works ashtray courtesy of @Wheels Up


----------



## Hickorynut

Pedro Martin....from the barrel of @Gumby-cr of a year or two ago...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Starting the morning off with a Regius Connecticut Corona with a cup of coffee on the side.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon 

La Boheme








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

11th Anni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guys with your warm weather pictures i am jealous.:vs_mad:


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain nub

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 Blue


----------



## jurgenph

Nc RyJ

And a local brew.


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Jim Beam.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and B&G Bordeaux... Nippy by the swamps tonight, iguanas will not be happy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CHLC19 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

La Casita ....stupid good








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A few hours ago


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ortega Serie D with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes 858 anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

A little sharp on the tongue for my liking. Surprised as it has over a years rest. Glad I never bought any.


----------



## bearinvt

888


----------



## jurgenph

It's that time of the week...

FFOX


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Joya Black


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

WOAM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Liga 9


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## Olecharlie

Four Kicks #7
Size: 5.25 x 54 / Pigtail head + Closed Foot
Wrapper: Ecuador Habano
Filler Blend: Nicaragua
Binder: Nicaragua.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of A. Fuente coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Shark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and cognac....yup, that kind of day


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Irish Car Bomb...CFED








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Roma Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of A. Fuente coffee
> 
> View attachment 296290


Hmmmm.....A Fuente......sounds like I should look that up...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Hmmmm.....A Fuente......sounds like I should look that up...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I haven't checked their site yet so I don't know what's available, this bag was gifted, definitely a dark roast Peabody, I'm guessing Central America, Guatemala or Hondura maybe.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites with a splash of Elijah Craig bourbon


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casdagli Basilica Maduro with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones

Pair of kings, Patek and Padron.


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> New World Puro Especial and cognac....yup, that kind of day


Love that pic, but don't drink that "wine". :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Love that pic, but don't drink that "wine". :vs_laugh:


I'd drink anything that has alcohol content, don't care if it comes from potatoes, grapes or rye...even from some unknown substance distilled in some obscure Appalachian mountain side...:smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> I'd drink anything that has alcohol content, don't care if it comes from potatoes, grapes or rye...even from some unknown substance distilled in some obscure Appalachian mountain side...:smile2:


"I fell sorry for those that do not drink! When they get up in the morning. That's the best they are going to feel all day!"

-Dean Martin
:vs_laugh::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Arry75

First smoke in almost two weeks! My outdoor mancave has been buried or it was just too damn cold!


----------



## huffer33

Epernay








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

huffer33 said:


> Epernay
> View attachment 296350
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


how's that Hofbrau? its getting harder and harder to find Spaten down here so I'm looking for another german option


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> I'd drink anything that has alcohol content, don't care if it comes from potatoes, grapes or rye...even from some unknown substance distilled in some obscure Appalachian mountain side...:smile2:


Yeah but you wouldn't go as far as made from your best friend as that pic alludes to. :wink2:


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway Signature


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Yeah but you wouldn't go as far as made from your best friend as that pic alludes to. :wink2:


have to put a limit somewhere...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mata Fina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Room 101 SA and IBCC Cast Iron








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> I'd drink anything that has alcohol content, don't care if it comes from potatoes, grapes or rye...even from some unknown substance distilled in some obscure Appalachian mountain side...:smile2:


I'll raise a jar to that.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Cannoli


J.


----------



## Gumby-cr

FFP.


----------



## Ender1553

Hadn't smoked a NC in a while, had this one that had been in my humidor for at least 2 years. My mother came in town and we enjoyed a nice glass while I sat out and enjoyed the Short Story!










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

Master Select!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL With A cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## huffer33

zcziggy said:


> how's that Hofbrau? its getting harder and harder to find Spaten down here so I'm looking for another german option


Honestly very good but not fantastic. Kind of wanting for more out of it.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a new to me wheat whiskey.


----------



## boilerchillerman

Oliva serie O


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition Conception Toro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

MOW Ruination









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Rwandan coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Jake Wyatt! Great flavors, perfect burn and draw!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Gran Puro

Baby it’s cold in the garage. 11F outside.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sweet iced tea...back to the 80's by the swamps (and I don't mean music or haircuts)


----------



## Olecharlie

Wabash Cannonball










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Ending the day with a Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro, watching the snow fall.


----------



## mrolland5500

My Super Bowl lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Back story on the Wabash Cannonball

https://stogiepress.com/cigar-news-...shville-with-the-exclusive-wabash-cannonball/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Bluebonnets courtesy of @HumphreysGhost. After the first inch it really blossomed. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> My Super Bowl lineup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a winner!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Wabash Cannonball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the verdict?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What's the verdict?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size is a favorite 5.5x48 and I'm an MSA fan and Nicaragua so I like it. It has a really Vintage/ Rustic appearance, veins are prominent, draw and burn are spot on. It's heavy on the baking spice from start to finish and attempts to diminish the nuances of earth, leather, grass and nutty notes. Pairs well with IPA. Worthy of the coin, every individual man's decision. The back story is the most intriguing for me and brings back memories. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ruby Lance with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Super deluxe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico maduro


----------



## jurgenph

Edge sumatra, and some gummy worms


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

CHLE 2018 from the halls of @Gumby-cr on the train to flavortown!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

It's cold out here! Liga 9


----------



## mrolland5500

Davidoff Special T 702 series w/ Uncle Nearest 1856

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Peruvian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2 on this 15 degree morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Speaking of Nicaragua here is one you won't see everyday.
From me least ways got a bunch of Nubs.
It is a long story too much drink and many wagers.
At my Super Bowl feast. 
They are okay i guess.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## huffer33

One of the unbanded Rojas... I need to go back and look at the order to try to figure out which one. With a yuengling








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Wheels Up

Rojas OSOK Toro with the greatest nub tool this side of the galaxy.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Wahoo 46 deg and aunny for a short window










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian,


----------



## bowhunter444

Camacho Imperial Stout









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Morphine 2020 Lancero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodríguez and Fog Theory...hope today is not a show and tell on what the rest of the week will be.


----------



## TX Cigar

Le Careme


----------



## Gumby-cr

My Father


----------



## mrolland5500

With about 10Yrs of rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Four Kicks Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice and tidy Conquistador.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,
> View attachment 296508


Is that one of those sticks that Cigar Page sells by the bundle? How do you like it? I've bought them in the past and was pleasantly surprised. If memory serves they were less than $2.00 a stick.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, dark stick day

LP T52
5 Vegas AAA


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Black


----------



## jurgenph

I have no idea what I'm smoking.

Signature collection 2005 vintage maduro?


J.


----------



## boilerchillerman

EPC New Wave Reserva


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG Pecan Pie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Speaking of Nicaragua here is one you won't see everyday.
> From me least ways got a bunch of Nubs.
> It is a long story too much drink and many wagers.
> At my Super Bowl feast.
> They are okay i guess.:vs_cool:


Did hell freeze over?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Did hell freeze over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Dunno about hell but the North East sure has!:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Speaking of Nicaragua here is one you won't see everyday.
> 
> From me least ways got a bunch of Nubs.
> 
> It is a long story too much drink and many wagers.
> 
> At my Super Bowl feast.
> 
> They are okay i guess.:vs_cool:


WTH are you doin over here? Think HGs right. Their havin a snowball fight in hell right now..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> WTH are you doin over here? Think HGs right. Their havin a snowball fight in hell right now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well Hell is probably where i am headed anyways. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I Dunno about hell but the North East sure has!:vs_laugh:


According to Hank Williams Jr, they're both about the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

A little Fuente to help guide my hands on this magnificent heap of rust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Is that one of those sticks that Cigar Page sells by the bundle? How do you like it? I've bought them in the past and was pleasantly surprised. If memory serves they were less than $2.00 a stick.


Yeah, that's them! I've gone through several bundles and only remember one dud, I'm pretty sure these are coming out of the Oliva factory, the different sizes are mostly different blends. I don't believe you can do much better for $2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Cinnamon toast and a pour of Scotch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Ashton VSG









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and a pour of Elijah Craig.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Finishing the evening off with a Don Carlos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Undercrown maduro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well Hell is probably where i am headed anyways. :vs_laugh:


I'll see ya there.. heard Castro has custom rolls and rum... but the cigars are stored at 75 and the rum is baccardi.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed 2nd


----------



## jurgenph

NC RyJ reserva real.


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Room 101 Ichiban

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thanks @Olecharlie these are really good. I think they might be even better in 6-9 months










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

JFR Lunatic Perfecto-EL Louqito. My first 3rd on the cigar is darn these are not fitting for my profile after the cigar really came to life and I'm really enjoying it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Thanks @Olecharlie these are really good. I think they might be even better in 6-9 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I smoked one and really like it. I think 3 months or so they will be really superb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wheels Up said:


> Finishing the evening off with a Don Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are really good the Personal Reserve even better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Black belt buckle








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matilde with a cup of Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoying this Ashton Symmetry tonight while pondering the ideal RH of a pasture. I think 100% at 65* is a little much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Enjoying this Ashton Symmetry tonight while pondering the ideal RH of a pasture. I think 100% at 65* is a little much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup...one word for you...fungus


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and The Arsonist red blend. Cooper has not farted yet...that is a good thing


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> Yup...one word for you...fungus


I use mold as a UV repellent for the all of the trucks I have up on blocks in my yard. Prolongs the paint life on my "classic" vehicles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and a pour of whiskey


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Columbian and Corto!......coffee...Columbian coffee...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## jurgenph

AB tempus, and Guinness.

J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB3 with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> View attachment 296596


Are those ready to go?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> I use mold as a UV repellent for the all of the trucks I have up on blocks in my yard. Prolongs the paint life on my "classic" vehicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

I hope not. This was really mild. I don’t imagine they’ll get stronger with age either. Oh well.


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rage after shoveling the driveway









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, that's them! I've gone through several bundles and only remember one dud, I'm pretty sure these are coming out of the Oliva factory, the different sizes are mostly different blends. I don't believe you can do much better for $2


Thanks! I've bought a few of those over the years and, with rare exceptions, they're pretty damned good and a helluva bargain.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

bowhunter444 said:


> Diesel Rage after shoveling the driveway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


"Cigar smoking" glove? That's genius! I need to step up my cold weather smoking game......


----------



## bowhunter444

Skinsfan1311 said:


> "Cigar smoking" glove? That's genius! I need to step up my cold weather smoking game......


You will see a lot of us in the colder areas use these. I got mine on Amazon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

bowhunter444 said:


> You will see a lot of us in the colder areas use these. I got mine on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So simple, yet so genius!

We live in the Baltimore metro area so the winters are cold. Ordering mine today!

Thanks!


----------



## zcziggy

bowhunter444 said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cigar smoking" glove? That's genius! I need to step up my cold weather smoking game......
> 
> 
> 
> You will see a lot of us in the colder areas use these. I got mine on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 @Rondo gets a royalty payment every time one of them is sold


----------



## Skinsfan1311

zcziggy said:


> @Rondo gets a royalty payment every time one of them is sold


LOL! Glad to help:wink2: Just ordered a pair.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME with a cup of Guatemalan coffee,







Lil bit chilly today!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Nicaragua


----------



## Olecharlie

33 deg and freezing rain, dang it's cold. But this DOTW makes things better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cigar and alcohol.


----------



## TX Cigar

Norteno


----------



## zcziggy

JKS courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Great cigar, thanks!! Summer is back by the swamps. Copper got goofy tonight before going out to smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

zcziggy said:


> JKS courtesy of @OneStrangeOne Great cigar, thanks!! Summer is back by the swamps. Copper got goofy tonight before going out to smoke


 @zcziggy. Looks like Copper took a selfie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

MB3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm rarely a fan of CFed's sticks, but these Queen of Hearts somehow hit me right.

Happy Friday, y'all.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway Signature


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alec Bradley American.
A buddy stopped by insisted I try one.
Supposed to be all Nicaraguan.
I Dunno when i think Nicaraguan i think Padron, Nub, Oliva.
Easy to toss at around $3 a stick. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> 33 deg and freezing rain, dang it's cold. But this DOTW makes things better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pony Express 2019 was one of my favorites from them. Wish I had another box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

#46 for Friday


----------



## bearinvt

I gotta agree with @Rondo. Milder than I expected but still pretty tasty.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Spaten...Great way to start the weekend


----------



## Skinsfan1311

zcziggy said:


> bowhunter444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cigar smoking" glove? That's genius! I need to step up my cold weather smoking game......
> 
> 
> 
> You will see a lot of us in the colder areas use these. I got mine on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Rondo gets a royalty payment every time one of them is sold
Click to expand...

 @Rondo Where do I send my check?


----------



## JFran272

Gooooooooooolllllll!!!!

And a Orange Crush Ale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Fried chicken and Yellow Spot









Sent from the Westside


----------



## bowhunter444

Flying Pig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari and Peruvian coffee


----------



## talisker10

Padilla caZadoRes, surprisingly good considering it's price


----------



## boilerchillerman

New wave Reserva and Coffee


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Started with an Alec Bradley 2nd. Unable to correct the draw so tossed it. 

Avo Heritage


----------



## Mich_smoker

Chocolate brownie. Um um good!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Quick smoke while waiting for dinner to finish cooking. Fuentes exquisitos. Dinner is bison osso buco over risotto









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

28deg feels like 21... it's too cold. GOTF, tasty Aganorsa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Final smoke of the day a Dunhill Heritage Toro.


----------



## bearinvt

Nice day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RP Edge with a cup of Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday... Ashton esg, rolled by Fuente Friday
Many, many years old. Not sure of vintage.

And a Stallone San Andreas.


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Quick smoke while waiting for dinner to finish cooking. Fuentes exquisitos. Dinner is bison osso buco over risotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Really enjoy bison burgers. What are your thought on the osso buco?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> Really enjoy bison burgers. What are your thought on the osso buco?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cooked them in the crockpot came out awesome









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Buchanan scotch.


----------



## Aimless1

Gurkha War Pig

Found it lurking in the humidor hiding in shame

Bought a fiver when I first started. Previous sticks had construction issues. All have had draw problems. Looks like I may actually get to smoke this one.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and single barrel Jack's


----------



## Rusty Nail

Brickhouse.


----------



## bowhunter444

San Cristobal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Game Over 2021. Great smoke. Terrible weather.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloudhopper...IBCC Loki and soft rain...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Really enjoy bison burgers. What are your thought on the osso buco?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Bison is so much better than commercially processed beef in any dish.
I get mine here if your really into it give them a try.:vs_cool:

Buffalo Gal Bison Meat - Buy Buffalo Grass-Fed Bison Online, Organic Bison Meat, Bison Steaks


----------



## haegejc

Viaje Super Shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun


----------



## Olecharlie

Headed to the garage for a smoke


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rocky Patel


----------



## bearinvt

A little Roma therapy today. It looks like we’ve got another foot or so coming


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Cooked them in the crockpot came out awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That looks Amazingly delicious! I've been buying grass fed beef, Buffalo from https://www.texasgrassfedbeef.com for 15 years. Grain fed omega 6 to omega 3 ratio 16-20 to 1. True grass fed never any grains 1-1. Enough said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> That looks Amazingly delicious! I've been buying grass fed beef, Buffalo from https://www.texasgrassfedbeef.com for 15 years. Grain fed omega 6 to omega 3 ratio 16-20 to 1. True grass fed never any grains 1-1. Enough said!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I buy mine from Sayerbrook farm. Can buy bison elk and wild boar also sometimes have exotic meats like gator and ostrich

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Making ashes and saw dust again with a Southern Draw Kudzu.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Farmers Blend and cranberry mimosa.


----------



## Nicoli

Cuatro Cinco Reserva Especial - Nicaragua


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie 26 with Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## JFran272

Vandal!!! Meh. Nothing great about it......









disappointed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Serie 26 with Guatemalan coffee,
> View attachment 296838


You staying home for the next week? Crazy weather in your parts.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> You staying home for the next week? Crazy weather in your parts.


May not have much choice,, I need two days to finish up a tile job before my next project starts on the 22nd. Supposed to get down to 7* tonight and it's already snowing, high temps in the low 20s for the next few days.
My yard looks like a scene from Frozen!


----------



## jurgenph

Extra smoky PDR oscuro

J.


----------



## Arry75

Anejo


----------



## bowhunter444

CAO Brazilia









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

MOA Armada


----------



## bowhunter444

Ratzilla









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

We have more Ice than snow. The small ice pellets are hitting me in the head as I take this pic. 11 degrees tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje craft series lajolla and Wiltshire Milder than most Viaje but very good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I figure ice, snow, 20 degrees and rolling blackouts...why not?


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Rioja wine... You guys have to move down here by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JSK Red Knight with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> JSK Red Knight with a cup of Guatemalan coffee
> View attachment 296884


Damn man...that looks cold...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Damn man...that looks cold...


18* at the moment, down to 1* tonight


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man...that looks cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 18* at the moment, down to 1* tonight
Click to expand...

Do you have power? Heard some areas are without


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Do you have power? Heard some areas are without


I do, my sister was without from 2am until about an hour ago, business partner's is still out. Looks like about 40% of the Austin area is out.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, Airbender.


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Knuckles Maddie
Snow is finally melting
Going to be near 50° today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Room 101 Farce


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ukbob

Last smoke of the day with a Olivia Serie O Toro, can see another box on the way soon. 😁


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOTF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The story line behind "El Chapo"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami 10th with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

This is supposed to be full strength. We shall see.


----------



## Rondo

Olecharlie said:


> The story line behind "El Chapo"


Mine are still resting. 
What's the verdict?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

This big one with a pour of rebecca creek bourbon.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat Avion 11


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## jurgenph

Outlaw gunslinger.

I received this in a maw or pif a few years ago.


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night and the last few days


----------



## bowhunter444

Julius Caesar









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cloud Hopper with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Green


----------



## jurgenph

Series V


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Relatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Some type of Nicaraguan overrun. It's ~48 ring, I think. Battening down the hatches for the next snow/ice event and it's the perfect stick for this activity
..


----------



## Olecharlie

'One Shot One Kill' getting ready for the snow and ice to start back up from 6:00pm until 6:00Pm Thursday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Having one of my freehand Merican 46's. Aged CT filler and binder, and '09 PA wrapper.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC and Guatemalan coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

601 La Bomba The Wick Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

Aimless1 said:


> Flatbed Panacea Green


You like? Some think the PA Broadleaf is too strong. I like the green label.


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## zcziggy

Joya de Nicaragua and honey Jack's. Hope everyone under that freezing weather is doing OK.


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> You like? Some think the PA Broadleaf is too strong. I like the green label.


Not too crazy about the Black label but I really like the Green. Can't say as I would call it strong. More medium bodied than full and definitely more so medium strength.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Everyday should be Wednesday!


----------



## Arry75

Mil Dias


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Sitting in garage watching the world turn white again with an Oliva O series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> 'One Shot One Kill' getting ready for the snow and ice to start back up from 6:00pm until 6:00Pm Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Morning! How do you like that stick?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF El Centurion, H-2K-CT and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, puro authentico oval

This one is from and old 2012 AJ oval sampler pack.
All of these ovals have wonky burn though.


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Good Morning! How do you like that stick?


I like them. The EDGAR HOILL OSOK TRAVIESO PYRAMID I have been searching for. I had one and really enjoyed it. I would figure the blend is the same in all the One Shot One Kill, but Im not certain.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel wicked


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar time man it's up to 30deg and still snowing all day today and more ice coming we will have probably 6in. GOTF for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost City









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

1964


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco and a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Johnny Walker Red and AJ Fernandez.


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and iced tea


----------



## Aimless1

TX Cigar said:


> Johnny Walker Red and AJ Fernandez.


I switched from JW Red to Famous Grouse a couple of decades ago. About the same price but a much better blended scotch IMHO.


----------



## jurgenph

I usually save these for the 4th... 


J.


----------



## Arry75

DCs Conception


----------



## Bigjohn

Didn't enjoy this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bigjohn said:


> Didn't enjoy this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember when they rolled them in Miami.
You could walk right into the factory and purchase.
Boy they were something special back then. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica Libre and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Eastern Standard









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TX Cigar

T52. @Aimless- I'll have to try that scotch. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Four Kicks....label slid off with the cello...


----------



## Olecharlie

CALDWELL THE LAST TSAR 7X47










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black

1st gift from a lady I have been seeing. Apparently cigars are not a deal breaker.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rocky Road

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

From the other day.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Cohiba Black
> 
> 1st gift from a lady I have been seeing. Apparently cigars are not a deal breaker.


either is not a deal breaker or she is just putting the cheese on the trap....:smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nomad Drop Dead Gorgeous.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Fog Theory red blend to start the weekend.


----------



## jurgenph

Starting the weekend with a god of fire, by carlito, 2008


J.


----------



## Wheels Up

Feeling a little lost this Fuente Friday. I never thought the Deep South would be cold enough for long enough that I would need @Rondo Gloves!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

Umbagog....hearty arty!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Rye & rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Romeo Allones

Olecharlie said:


> CALDWELL THE LAST TSAR 7X47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought I recognised Nicky's face there. Cool band.


----------



## Romeo Allones

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Peruvian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Meant to post this last night. Extremely smooth, creamy with a bit of fruitiness and snow a white ash.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Wheels Up said:


> Feeling a little lost this Fuente Friday. I never thought the Deep South would be cold enough for long enough that I would need @Rondo Gloves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Westside Threat said:


> Rye & rye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


What's in the glass?


----------



## Wheels Up

Skinsfan1311 said:


> What's in the glass?


Nothing fancy, just Maker's Mark. I got the glass just before the Coronapocalypse got started good and the bottle of Still Pond was a casualty in the early days of "working" from home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Ashton VSG Spellbound


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Finally done with the Covid vaccine got my second dose on Thursday and feeling good thank god. Looking forward to doing some traveling now that this is taken care of. Time to celebrate

Thank you @Olecharlie for this beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

I knocked it out of the ashtray 1/2" burned &#128544;&#128544;Modus glue to the rescue. Great stick!


----------



## bearinvt

Hot Cocoa Christmas Special 2020


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog.


----------



## jurgenph

Bday smoke, big A 1964


J.


----------



## Aimless1

Don Pepin Garcia 15th Anniversary


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jurgenph said:


> Bday smoke, big A 1964
> 
> J.


Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Los Calaveras with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Finally done with the Covid vaccine got my second dose on Thursday and feeling good thank god. Looking forward to doing some traveling now that this is taken care of. Time to celebrate
> 
> Thank you @Olecharlie for this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Traveling as in Fun or work? Glad you feel well.

What did you think about the cigar Dan? I've smoked a couple an really like them.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Traveling as in Fun or work? Glad you feel well.
> 
> What did you think about the cigar Dan? I've smoked a couple an really like them.


Cigar was awesome milder than others from them but the flavors are amazing.

Travel for fun. Been stock in NYC for over a year So can't wait to have a change of scenery for a week or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

101 LE 17


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## FunkBass55

Been on my Lancero kick lately. I love all things Jacob's Ladder by southern draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Illusione 888









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I have no idea how you brothers can smoke outside in the winter.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

At a cigar lounge with @mambo5


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed Green....good with coffee and vitamin D appropriation from the sun...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I have no idea how you brothers can smoke outside in the winter.


Well you do live in Pain sville....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

MOA Ruination


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny No 1


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this "Sweet" SOBREMESA BRÛLÉE, while finishing up this bottle of Belmont Farm, Kopper Kettle, Dark Chia Spiced Rum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Call to Arms followed by a cross country ski run.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

La Palina 1 Robusto


----------



## BobP

Feels like spring today.


----------



## bowhunter444

Punch Chop Suey









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten...hope you guys are having a great Sunday.


----------



## Rondo

Pig


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Papa fritas and pecan praline bourbon.


----------



## Hickorynut

Kona and Red.....shop time....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami 10th


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Nice mug.

My go-to is "Murdered Out" whole bean.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Nmm


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TX Cigar said:


> Papa fritas and pecan praline bourbon.


How do you like that stick?
I bought a sampler, that includes a fiver each of the Papa and Nasty Fritas, but haven't smoked one yet.


----------



## bowhunter444

Perdomo Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## jurgenph

Saw that papas fritas posted, and thought I'd have one too.


J.


----------



## Olecharlie

Extremely dark, oily and delicious closed foot CFed Boutique 2nd.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Imperiosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, The Hulk with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

About time to come out of hibernation. Hope everybody is good today


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas tonight. @Skinsfan- i was very impressed with the pappa fritas. Very good cigar in my opinion.


----------



## CgarDann

Love these cromags

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lost&Found Swedish Delight...raisin, creamy....criollo really stands out








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Though I haven't had the Brimstone, this is my favorite of all the Southern Draw.


----------



## jurgenph

Headley Grange


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TX Cigar said:


> Rojas tonight. @Skinsfan- i was very impressed with the pappa fritas. Very good cigar in my opinion.


Thanks!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rondo said:


> Though I haven't had the Brimstone, this is my favorite of all the Southern Draw.
> 
> View attachment 297442


I've only had a few Southern Draw sticks, and every one of them were good.

We met the Southern Draw sales rep, after one of those JR Smokin' in the Carolinas events. He was staying at our hotel.

I wish I could remember his name, (Tony/Tim maybe?). Anyway, he and a small group, were hanging out near the pool, drinking, smoking and laughing.

Mrs. Skinsfan and I were sitting by ourselves, nursing some bourbon and smoking. He saw us by ourselves, called us over to join the fun. We had a blast! He had bundles of cigars, and a couple bottles of booze and told us to help ourselves. Dude could tell great stories, and he kept us in stitches, most of the night. He gave everyone handfuls of SD cigars, and we all smoked, drank, and laughed, well into the night.

Long story short, every time I fire up a Southern Draw, I think back to that night and the memories of that wonderful evening, strangers brought together, and bonding, over cigars....


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

63 deg and sunny  all the snow is gone!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ave Maria Knights Templar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 26'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Tat tuesday

The whore...


J.


----------



## zcziggy

Tat Tuesday courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and Spaten...found my favorite beer at ABC Liquor store so I'm good.


----------



## Rondo

X50


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC La Rosa and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes 858









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Undercrown Sungrown


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this perfect day in the northeast. First time in a while not smoking in the garage. Ashton VSG









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> View attachment 297504


I also recommend the Sumatra nubs. Delicious.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Pretty


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Last one of these from The Texas Cigar Fest 2018









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Fog Theory after a great home made carbonara


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## huffer33

Seems like it's been forever...








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jurgenph

CyB


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Arry75

CHLC20


----------



## Hickorynut

Pre EZ Nomad Fin and Kona.....Ima be sad when I smoke through these.








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Nicaraguan with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Kristoff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Good stuff from @Gumby-cr !








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taking this Zino Pudge for a morning stroll. 49 and 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd box pressed


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Had to get in a couple today, 58deg and sunny. Rain on the way...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Old Henry. Not sure which one, but it's in the medium range.
I think that they're Holt's Cigar "house" brand. 
It's a solid, satisfying smoke, that hits the spot. I don't like them enough to commit to a box, but I do buy the Old Henry sampler, when they go on sale.


----------



## CgarDann

Room 101 11th anniversary For some reason it only got 89 point on halfwheel. But I think those who enjoy full flavored Nicaraguan puro will really like this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje 15th anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No. 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GotF with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## jurgenph

Great ash on this CAO tony soprano signature


J.


----------



## JFran272

Something light for tonight.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pennsyltucky and Dewars Scotch.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten...beautiful night by the swamps, not many left before summer comes back


----------



## Gumby-cr

UCP


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night and tonight


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Midnight Express and Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Cao Nicaragua


----------



## Gumby-cr

Oliva V


----------



## Olecharlie

A break from the rain for a short time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Haven’t had a lot of free time lately. But I got to sneak a short one in today. 
Hope everyone here is doing well


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon


----------



## talisker10

Bahia maduro


----------



## BobP

Warped


----------



## bowhunter444

Brickhouse Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Nasty Fritas. 
I'm really digging this. It's satisfying an itch, that I didn't know I had. Pairing it with a Lagavulin 16 year. Perfect way to wrap up the day...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton VSG with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Flor de las Antillas (courtesy of @Wheels Up) and some honey fire water


----------



## Gumby-cr

Caldwell cant remember the name.


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd
Solid smoke


----------



## Mich_smoker

Red army men and amuse bouche


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Masterblender #6


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Finally home with feet up after a couple very long and stressful days at the office.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

After a very long week on the road hope everyone I'd doing well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## bowhunter444

Illusione 888 Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain, Rain and more  much better than snow and cold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Lucille 
Mud season is just around the corner.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Lucille
> Mud season is just around the corner.


When it gets here it'll be right in front of my house!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Lucille
> Mud season is just around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 297744


Haven't seen one of those in awhile.


----------



## Wheels Up

Burning trash with a Bellas Artes, courtesy of Florida Man.

Thanks, @zcziggy !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

After lunch smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Bareknuckles


----------



## mrolland5500

A few I've missed posting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ & co 2019


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Cuban Aristocrat. 
I don't know which one. Hell, I don't remember buying it!
It's better than okay, but I doubt that I'll ever buy another one.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I couldn't finish that Cuban Aristocrat. It from okay, to yuk!

This one is much, much better. Alec Bradley Presnado.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A number 9 this afternoon.


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Limited Edition 2021









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier at the lounge and now with a pour of Famous Grouse.


----------



## Aimless1

TX Cigar said:


> Earlier at the lounge and now with a pour of Famous Grouse.


Like both the Panacea green and your choice of scotch.


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Heritage


----------



## CgarDann

Really like this stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

@aimless, yes I haven't had a flatbed cigar I didn't like. As for scotch, you suggested that a week or so back stating it was close to Johnny Walker red that I was drinking. Finally got a bottle and agree 100%. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ something with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Arry75

Going down the Rabbit Hole and enjoying an Oliva Masterblends III


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Morning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another Nomad Game Over 2021. Gotta slow down on smoking these.


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva Saison









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Flor de Maria Mancini with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Rondo

My first. 
Two thumbs up.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matilde and Iron Bean Integrity...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One of the best 'Aganorsa' leafs I've smoked. Nice with a pour of Jefferson's Ocean Aged at Sea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Never had the lance


----------



## bearinvt

Mil Dias


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> Going down the Rabbit Hole and enjoying an Oliva Masterblends III


How is that rabbit hole? Had my eye on that for a minute now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor de Cesar Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wise man Maduro this afternoon


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Habano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Don Carlos


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Peruvian coffee,


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> How is that rabbit hole? Had my eye on that for a minute now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi CgarDann! I really enjoy it, the finish may be a touch dry but it is very smooth.


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sinistro Mr White










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thank you @Rondo I am really enjoying this much more than the other vitolas of no 9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Darn good @Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley 2nd


----------



## Romeo Allones

Aging Room Quattro Nic, good construction but draw is a bit loose. A decent COTY but the Andalusian Bull and Encore Majestic are a step above for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Snow for a week, sunshine and 75 deg, Rain for days. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Darn good @Olecharlie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it Mario!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Mario!


Thought about buying a box note I'm sold you're a bad influence brother lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of Costa Rican coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement Toro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

La Duena









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning y'all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Rondo

Beheaded


----------



## huffer33

Very nice afternoon. Surprisingly this whiskey is not a gimmick... Really good.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

The King is dead









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> The King is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Think I have some of those resting. How is it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Buckeye Land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Pretty good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Aimless1 said:


> Think I have some of those resting. How is it?


Very good I get notes of chocolate cedar and coffee with a little spice. I like most of the Caldwell line that I've tried and my local B&M caries them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

This is my Boomstick!!!


----------



## Aimless1

Nat Sherman Timeless LE


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Nuance









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Arry75

FDA Illusione


----------



## Aimless1

EP Carillo New Wave Connecticut


----------



## CgarDann

Aimless1 said:


> Nat Sherman Timeless LE


How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Balmy 50 degrees in Brooklyn and Las Calaveras with some Monkey bite coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Don Carlos anniversario 2007 with Jefferson ocean voyage 22 and Elijah Craig barrel proof 








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

'Special T 702' thanks to @mrolland5500. Great cigar thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

CgarDann said:


> How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i really like it a lot! Not similar to but it compares favorably to the Don Pepin Garcia 15th Anniversary.


----------



## bowhunter444

Nice evening here in NJ sitting out back with a no 9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Super Deluxe with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> 'Special T 702' thanks to @mrolland5500. Great cigar thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed bro indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## BobP

Needed a bigger coffee with this little guy.


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Statement.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro


----------



## Arry75

Roma


----------



## Hickorynut

This CFED Basket Case from 19....cuz I are one lately....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F Nub with Fuente coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning.


----------



## bowhunter444

601 and Death Wish coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It's going to warm up and be another nice day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubans Estelle


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Nearly two years on it, still has kick.


----------



## CgarDann

huffer33 said:


> Don Carlos anniversario 2007 with Jefferson ocean voyage 22 and Elijah Craig barrel proof
> View attachment 298014
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


How do you like voyage 22 Did you have their other ones 20 or 21?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alpha Dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Got the Nicaraguan overruns yesterday, had to try one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya/AJF Sumatra with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea 560 and some Pendleton.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Black Label Salvation


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last few days worth


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gran Habano, Habano #3 with Fuente coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Yummy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hopefully this is winter's last gasp single digit wind chill this morning. Back to smoking in the garage Romeo Y Julieta 1875









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Me and my Neanderthal
Two of a kind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Sumatra


----------



## Scap

Just lit the ugliest thing I've ever smoked.








Toscano from Florence that I was gifted two years ago.

Have to say, it tastes better than it looks. But it looks like something a dog would chew on.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje The Hulk


----------



## bearinvt

Worked on building a little sap hauling trailer in my shop this afternoon. That’s the inside temperature. 

The Psyko 7 has spent the winter in my shop humi in the ambient temperatures and weathered them pretty well. There was a knot near the cut but a Sheetrock screw took care of that.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 and Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio Maduro.


----------



## jurgenph

FFOX Friday.

Haven't posted in a week or so, had some other things on my mind.


J.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tissue covered shaggy foot from another brother....light pack, cinnamon and cream, wood and spice....but no pepper. It's a flavor bomb...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 46


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Nasty fritas.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Something on the milder side to start my day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado and Fuente coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CLE Corojo


----------



## Rondo

Siempre Dapper. 
Very good smoke. Sweet espresso, black cherry and a nice sweet black pepper on the retro. 
Thanks to whoever gifted this to me.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Scap said:


> Just lit the ugliest thing I've ever smoked.
> 
> View attachment 298126
> 
> Toscano from Florence that I was gifted two years ago.
> 
> Have to say, it tastes better than it looks. But it looks like something a dog would chew on.


Yeah, they're butt-ugly. I first tried one, on a lark, because I was really curious about those "Clint Eastwood" cigars. No one was more surprised than me, when I found that I actually liked it. My go-to is the Antica.

Sometimes, only a Toscano will do. I don't smoke them often, but when I do, they really hit the spot. I'm smoking a 1492 now.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bits of Havana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Los Tejanos mareva. Really good. Will we ever see them released again?


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Machine gun last night, tehran banker with coffee this morning (thank you @Humphrey'sGhost) and a don reynaldo now.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia, Alma Fuego with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and cognac, raining by the swamps tonight


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubana Esteli
Tried one earlier in the week but overpacked. By the time I got it to draw right it didn’t want to stay lit and looked like an exploding cigar before I chucked it


----------



## Rondo

EZ Naughty Bits


----------



## huffer33

CgarDann said:


> How do you like voyage 22 Did you have their other ones 20 or 21?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is great. I haven't tried the others mentioned - this one is wheated though (I think the last wheated one was 19??).


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Los Tejanos mareva. Really good. Will we ever see them released again?


Lake Worth still had some last time I checked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Statement









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

Found this neglected MB3. Gonna roast it with some IBCC this mawnin'








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Los Tejanos mareva. Really good. Will we ever see them released again?


You still got snow ours's is all gone Thank GOD!:vs_cool:


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon Factory 2nd


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell Last Tsar
Perfectly relaxing smoke on a calm, sunny day.


----------



## Mich_smoker

'64 maduro, always a great smoke.


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You still got snow ours's is all gone Thank GOD!:vs_cool:


Yeah there're 8 solid inches of what a ski area would euphemistically call packed powder. It's really pretty much solid ice that you can walk right on top of.


----------



## bearinvt

Warped GR88. Definitely not disappointing.


----------



## Olecharlie

A gifted straight up Connie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I needed more lift to get off the ground. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

OG Camacho, still has plenty of kick left. I can tell l'm gonna need some root beer soon.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A rat this afternoon.


----------



## Wheels Up

Viaje helping me soak up some porch time.

Happy Sunday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sinistro Islay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up a pair of Perdomo Lot 23 toros.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

EZ of some kind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nomad Trouble Maker with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Hickorynut

Rojas Statement....18 mos has been kind to these...with a cup O' Kona








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoub

La Palina red label


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and Pendleton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel and some Dunkin Midnight this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Another beautiful day and this cigar is "Absolutely Delightful" @mrolland5500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Joya Black


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V Series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso 
54F babysitting the pellet grill with a wee dram of scotch.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cohiba black... Not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## BobP

First time for these.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Rioja wine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Last nights smoke....Murricane


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lirio Rojo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tatuaje Tuesday. Not sure which one this is but it's a Churchill with a closed foot

Oh yeah I am enjoying it with iced coffee on a 62degree beautiful Brooklyn afternoon. These are rare in March. Spring is in the air










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Heritage
61F and sunny in always cloudy west Michigan. Drops back into the 30s soon.


----------



## Olecharlie

Millennium, another great one @mrolland5500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

First day over 60 degrees broke out the big guns Asylum 13 Corojo 6×70









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday. Not sure which one this is but it's a Churchill with a closed foot
> 
> Oh yeah I am enjoying it with iced coffee on a 62degree beautiful Brooklyn afternoon. These are rare in March. Spring is in the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it hit 65 up at the shop today.
Looks like winter is over.
Soon the clock goes ahead!:wink2:


----------



## zcziggy

Undercrown maduro and Jack's on a beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Aimless1

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras 2019


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure I've ever had one of these but it's very good.


----------



## Mich_smoker

HVC last night and a tat now.


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 with some scotch.


----------



## Arry75

OSOK and a bit of Rabbit Hole Rye


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

The King is Dead with Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Corto morning with green tea and raw honey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Playing hooky today and kicking back with a good book, a good cup of coffee and a Don Pepin Garcia "Cuban Classic" I wish it was a Cuban, 😉, but it's a very enjoyable smoke, nonetheless.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Rojas bundle Maduro thing a ma bob. Ah, spring thaw and 4 months worth of dog poop to scoop! Gotta love it!


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Barber pole


----------



## Olecharlie

Windows all replaced after 2 days. Time for this and a pour of Weller Rye!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Arry75 said:


> Rojas Barber pole


I had one of those in my hand but then gravitated towards a bluebonnets








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Christening the opening of the deck with a Black Label Deliverance.


----------



## jmt8706

Did you know it's Willy Herrera's birthday today? I didn't until a bit ago, but had this one earlier.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Blending sessions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC Black Friday with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

CFED Machette. 70f today and back to 30f on Monday they say.


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

After dinner treat


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and red blend


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea.


----------



## Hickorynut

EZ Blending Session....it was whistle while I work or this....and I don't whistle..








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Aimless1

Under crown Sungrown with a wee dram of scotch


----------



## MyFatherFan

RP Vintage 92' w/ Glenmorangi 14









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

AB Prensado robusto.


----------



## Rondo

Chisel fo shizzle


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Arry75

huffer33 said:


> I had one of those in my hand but then gravitated towards a bluebonnets
> View attachment 298410
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Great choice either way!


----------



## bowhunter444

My favorite of the American Viking line just picked up another box









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Skinsfan1311

The weather was so nice yesterday, that I took the day off, read a book and smoked. Well.....wash, rinse, repeat! Doing the same today. Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon, and "9 Dragons," by Michael Connelly. I hope my fellow BOTL are having just as a nice day as I am.


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Black


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

A quickie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Not sure what this was. I try to label the unbanded, obviously not this time though.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bearinvt

Getting in touch with my Neanderthal side


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Getting in touch with my Neanderthal side


What did you think?


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie SS with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and a Miller lite after yardwork.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This here cigar


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> What did you think?


That thing is a heavy hitter, not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> That thing is a heavy hitter, not for the faint of heart!












I like all of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and Elijah Craig small batch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 50









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

First Drew Estate in a while. From the @Gumby-cr garage...BOTL...he likes it, Hey Mikey...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Beautiful day here in the northeast took a long walk looking for shed antlers. Taking a break with a flathead 660 right now









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Revisiting this one. I think that I bought a fiver of these, a year, or two ago. I wasn't crazy about them back then but, after that rest, I'm really liking it. It's a PDR stick, , but I don't know what the "AFR-75" designates.


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday. Beautiful 64 degree afternoon. Time to break out the 2019 Shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday 888 and Juicy Haze. It's amazing how well this pairs with Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

From the old MAW. Thank you @Gumby-cr!


----------



## Gumby-cr

PAM 64


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Anejo and some Whistlepig PiggyBack.


----------



## Hickorynut

Run over Nicky Habano. These have been the most consistent "bundle", very enjoyable and for me, smoke way above their pricepoint. Perfect when slinging grease in the shop...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Intemperance Wiskey Rebellion,


----------



## Arry75

Padron 64 Anny


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

It's raining out so headed to the garage to enjoy an old favorite morning cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Uncut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Zulu Zulu Habano. Am I supposed to smoke this with the paper covering still on?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pappy Churchill


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ave Maria Knights Templar


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Prolific


----------



## Rondo

Ezra Zion Elysian Fields
Two thumbs up.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Still enjoying this run of great weather with a Brick House Maduro.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ritmo from the noobie trade with @Fusion, thanks again!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gellis Kings Stride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Last Rites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> Ezra Zion Elysian Fields
> Two thumbs up.
> 
> View attachment 298616


That's a freakin Fantastic smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

House blend from Owl shop in Worcester, MA.


----------



## mrolland5500

Cavalier Prospek Smoke Gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO 22 30 year with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Gentleman's Collection Red blend


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7


----------



## Arry75

Jeremy Jack JJ307


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Definition Maduro Pig


----------



## bowhunter444

Aganorsa leaf









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AFR-75 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

EPIC.....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Divinia








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those the new ones? I loved the old ones that came out like 3 years ago.


----------



## mrolland5500

Morphine and Starbucks thanks to @Olecharlie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo


----------



## JFran272

CAO America!! Love these 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Morphine and Starbucks thanks to @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH


----------



## mpomario

Last few outstanding ones

















































Hyena and Detox by Providencia were fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

LGC maduro, gonna be a while with this one.


----------



## bearinvt

BMB


----------



## Olecharlie

El Septimo Gilgamesh courtesy of @mrolland5500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> El Septimo Gilgamesh courtesy of @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cavalier Black Label









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Island Jim #2 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Westside Threat

Raven, delicious as always










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Serino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Are those the new ones? I loved the old ones that came out like 3 years ago.


 @grumpy-cr sorry I have no idea, It was bombed to my on another site! Was a great smoke! Not really sure what it was!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> @grumpy-cr sorry I have no idea, It was bombed to my on another site! Was a great smoke! Not really sure what it was!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the old Chris Wars from EZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Answered by Humphrey's Ghost Thank you sir!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro and king stag red blend... Enjoying a dry and cool evening by the swamps.


----------



## CgarDann

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these in the same price range as their other releases? I tried a few they were great but not sure if the were worth the $$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of bourbon.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Winters back here in the northeast. Back to quick smokes with a short story









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Bareknuckle


----------



## huffer33

Good afternoon everybody! Daddy Mac








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rabbit Hole









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Catching up. The divina today, been sitting around for about 3 years. Time to put flame &#128293; to it!


----------



## Olecharlie

Between rain showers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Time to fire up this Punch Kung Pow.


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Jack's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Santa Muerte with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## cracker1397

Last couple of days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier and now.


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## Rondo




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

CgarDann said:


> Are these in the same price range as their other releases? I tried a few they were great but not sure if the were worth the $$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're about 20 bucks a stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tattoo with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Four Kicks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped maestro del tiempo 5205 from '16








I got a guy with some rare and older singles and fivers of Tats & Warped at great prices if you're interested pm me.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Snow flurries here in NJ decided to hit the local lounge. Davidoff Late Hour









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

MOA Ruination

I learned shamrock shakes do not pair well


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Love these little guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wrapper: Brazilian Cubra Maduro
Binder: Undisclosed
Filler: Nicaraguan Seco, Cubano Ligero, Nicaraguan Ligero, Dominican Ligero, Corojo Ligero, Piloto Cubano Ligero, Pennsylvania Broadleaf
Size: 6 x 58 Trumpeta. This one is worth the coin guys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Extension de la Racine 

Pretty darn tasty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Unkind with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Josh red blend. 3 more days and vacations start...Can't wait.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Grimalkin.


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo #5


----------



## Arry75

I couldn't wait to see what all the accolades for these were the real deal so Im firing one up 24 hours ROTT.. so far so good


----------



## Aimless1

Perez Carrillo Encore Celestial

Really enjoying it


----------



## Gummy Jones

Let's see what these are about


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Bolivian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Happy St Patrick's day. Smoking a Filthy Hooligan Shamrock for the occasion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Had a craving for a box press dark oily rich Maduro. This one's hitting the mark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bowhunter444 said:


> Happy St Patrick's day. Smoking a Filthy Hooligan Shamrock for the occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Excellent choice for St Pats Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura


----------



## huffer33

Unknown with a pink sticker from someone here from 2018. Thanks whoever it was it is very good. I totally forgot I had red breast Irish whiskey in the house will have to try some in a bit. Happy St Patty's Day!








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## BobP

Gift from my boss.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Courtesy of @Rabidawise from Christmas 2018. Very nice cherry candela 858 and a Guinness. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Weatherman says storms ahead....better load up...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Had to say goodbye to my lab in the early morning hours of St. Patrick's day. My heart is broken for my buddy Hudson who would have turned 12 in May. Celebrating my time with him and wallowing in my sorrows with some Whistle Pig 10 and The God of Fire


----------



## TX Cigar

@Arry 75 - my condolences my friend. They are truly part of the family. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Beautiful Pup by the way.... 
.


----------



## Arry75

TX Cigar said:


> @Arry 75 - my condolences my friend. They are truly part of the family. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Beautiful Pup by the way....
> .


Thank you TX!


----------



## jurgenph

Lil devil


J.


----------



## GunnyJ

Have to admit, this was a little disappointing. Low smoke output, mediocre flavor, d**n tight draw...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes and Bolivian coffee,


----------



## bowhunter444

Getting a smoke in before the rains come.

Diesel It









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Sorry for your loss @Arry75. May Hudson romp in the Elysian field across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> Had to say goodbye to my lab in the early morning hours of St. Patrick's day. My heart is broken for my buddy Hudson who would have turned 12 in May. Celebrating my time with him and wallowing in my sorrows with some Whistle Pig 10 and The God of Fire


May he R.I.P!
My deepest condolences for your loss!
Nothing can replace him but a new pup will certainly cheer you up.
Stay strong stay the course.
We all wind up in the same place keep the faith! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not bad. Got in a sampler.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## Rondo

Thanks to our resident Ghost. :vs_cool:


----------



## Arry75

1926 Padron anniversary No 1 and some spring training baseball on this rainy day


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> Sorry for your loss @Arry75. May Hudson romp in the Elysian field across the Rainbow Bridge.


Thank you Aimless1


----------



## Arry75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> May he R.I.P!
> My deepest condolences for your loss!
> Nothing can replace him but a new pup will certainly cheer you up.
> Stay strong stay the course.
> We all wind up in the same place keep the faith! :vs_cool:


Thank you Tony, we will be getting a new pup this spring. He had a brother Bernese Mountain dog that passed away five years ago so they are romping around again together somewhere. My wife finally caved and said we can get another BMD. We also have a 20 pound little mutt but I am more of a big dog kind of guy.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ligero by Morning color project

James Brown stuffed the Ligero leaf in this bad boy! Color stands for caution  lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@Arry75

Really sorry to hear, Labs are wonderful dogs. It's always tough to loose the best friend man can have. We haven't gotten another pet after loosing our 16 1/2 yr old Havanese. I think about her everyday and it was 3 years this past New-years day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> @Arry75
> 
> Really sorry to hear, Labs are wonderful dogs. It's always tough to loose the best friend man can have. We haven't gotten another pet after loosing our 16 1/2 yr old Havanese. I think about her everyday and it was 3 years this past New-years day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Charlie, I am sorry for your lose too.


----------



## CgarDann

Really liking this. Thanks @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo's bane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG JJ with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Arry75 said:


> Had to say goodbye to my lab in the early morning hours of St. Patrick's day. My heart is broken for my buddy Hudson who would have turned 12 in May. Celebrating my time with him and wallowing in my sorrows with some Whistle Pig 10 and The God of Fire


Sorry to hear that brother, my condolences.


----------



## Arry75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sorry to hear that brother, my condolences.


Thank you OSO


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubana Serie R

Haven’t decided if a good or bad different from my ‘normal’.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Grolsch


----------



## TX Cigar

Really liking these.


----------



## Arry75

CH LC20


----------



## Hickorynut

I can feel calmness returning....Tat Black








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

Upmann by AJ with the last taste of my John Barr


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes 858









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few days late but here's my Gumby cigar. Illusione 88 Candela.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fascinating corn tortilla flavor
Lots of jalapeño

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Recently.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 OpusX with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Ren Huggins

Alpha dog


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio and Cooper & Thief cabernet...forgot how good these things are, better get more.


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## Arry75

Anejo and some Piggyback Rye


----------



## Arry75

Rojas too


----------



## Westside Threat

The T and bourbon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

PG 20


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Dieseled with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Capo habano

J.


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice to see you posting again you have been Mia for a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

GOF Rambo


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up this H. Upmann in June of 2019...good stick for a long drive...


----------



## Hickorynut

Too windy to waste one....tightwad and tasty it is then!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Arry75 said:


> Had to say goodbye to my lab in the early morning hours of St. Patrick's day. My heart is broken for my buddy Hudson who would have turned 12 in May. Celebrating my time with him and wallowing in my sorrows with some Whistle Pig 10 and The God of Fire


So sorry to hear of your loss :frown2:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

huffer33 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss :frown2:


Thank you Huff


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## Hickorynut

Aimless1 said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core


Love those in the summer!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sabor de Esteli with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## jmt8706

Great stick from @TheRealQuincy


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Had to say goodbye to my lab in the early morning hours of St. Patrick's day. My heart is broken for my buddy Hudson who would have turned 12 in May. Celebrating my time with him and wallowing in my sorrows with some Whistle Pig 10 and The God of Fire


Just saw this. My condolences. I know how it feels, my dog passed two weeks before christmas in 2013. I bet he found the rest of our loved pets, and is running with the pack.


----------



## mpomario

First from a box. 








Still a favorite.








For my friend Tom from Cigar Jungle that passed.







NFG exclusive from Rojas's new factory. Very good. Still some left too. 10 for $75 I believe. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> Just saw this. My condolences. I know how it feels, my dog passed two weeks before christmas in 2013. I bet he found the rest of our loved pets, and is running with the pack.


Thank you, I sure hope so.


----------



## Arry75

Mixtape and just turned on The Justice League....a little annoyed it was filmed in 4:3 aspect ratio


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been a bit since I had one of these.


----------



## mrolland5500

Finality getting a chance to smoke this Dissident Soap Box while organizing my haul from NFG21









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

GunnyJ said:


> Picked up this H. Upmann in June of 2019...good stick for a long drive...


That's what I say about my driver too.


----------



## Nicoli

Te Amo World Selection Series Dominicana Blend


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

That Mixed tape was phenomenal, just wished it lasted a little longer...moving on to a Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Olecharlie

Round 2 since I haven't smoked for a couple days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Good morning.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Alma Fuego for me too.


----------



## haegejc

Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Colmena courtesy of @Gumby-cr with a cup of Bolivian coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Colmena courtesy of @*Gumby-cr* with a cup of Bolivian coffee,
> View attachment 299186


I must have sent you that years ago. I cant remember. Getting older is fun :surprise:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> I must have sent you that years ago. I cant remember. Getting older is fun :surprise:


Yep, 2018 :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed Red and Texas Pecan Coffee..








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

mrolland5500 said:


> Finality getting a chance to smoke this Dissident Soap Box while organizing my haul from NFG21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soapbox is in my top 5!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

On an empty stomach. Living dangerously.


----------



## bowhunter444

Taking a break from doing some yard work with a Nub Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AB box pressed factory second


----------



## Arry75

Definition Conception


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Check out the cello this is in full sun 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Lots of sunshine  today!

All great so far @mrolland5500 but gotta say the Late Hour and 702 are the dope!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally getting a smoke in today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Joys Black


----------



## Gummy Jones

On the Lord's day


----------



## huffer33

Rojas on a beautiful afternoon.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

IMO these could sell for twice what they are and still be worth it.


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was ROTT so hard to say. It is full of flavor... BBQ pit, meat, pepper, earth. The burn and draw was perfect. May not be box worthy for me but I'll know for sure on next round. Definitely worth a fiver.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Grolsch


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Lots of sunshine  today!
> 
> All great so far @mrolland5500 but gotta say the Late Hour and 702 are the dope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia Johnny Ringo for the win
#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Hoyo


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and bourbon.


----------



## Hickorynut

The wind and chaos is still....finally. Ima goin into relax mode....Dissedent Soapbox...a year later, they are smooth as a babies butt and just as tasty...








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Soapbox is in my top 5!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I absolutely concur!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

RYJ 1875









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Nicaragua


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Love this hidden touch under the band


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Thanks @S&W! I think a good nap did it well.


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Rondo

First from a new box. No regrets.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

GOTF Maduro Rambo Nightwatch. This little sucker punches way above its weight.


----------



## jmt8706

bearinvt said:


> Hoyo


Hoyo silver? Those are delicious.


----------



## mrolland5500

In my definition this #Definition cigar is goot......(Man I'm good) lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

Smoking an Oliva O....nothing worth a pic....while I figure out how to get these rusted 1" bolts of the cutting edges of my box blade....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

jmt8706 said:


> Hoyo silver? Those are delicious.


Yup, a silver. I agree, they're good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada

A nice cigar


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

My Father Le Bijou 22, so delicious


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Let the good times roll. My first vacation since this Rona started. My favorite city in all of the US relaxing with an AVO 30th










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5 and a straggler from yesterday


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Let the good times roll. My first vacation since this Rona started. My favorite city in all of the US relaxing with an AVO 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you! It's crowded down there I hear on the beaches. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Time for a shot of Morphine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Let the good times roll. My first vacation since this Rona started. My favorite city in all of the US relaxing with an AVO 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your vacation Dan
Stay safe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday I took my cigar and accessories and put them on the table in the back yard. Went into the garage for a chair. When I came back out literally no cigar. Looked inside and out. Nothing. Figured I was getting senile at this point. 

Went out to smoke today. Neighbor and I start chatting. Look down and there is yesterday’s runaway laying in his yard. Stick is worse for the wind swept journey. Patch it up and smoking it now. 

The runaway: Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Let the good times roll. My first vacation since this Rona started. My favorite city in all of the US relaxing with an AVO 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your well deserved vacation.
Damn that water looks good.
:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea with Monkey shoulder scotch.


----------



## mrolland5500

Street Tacos by Noel Rojas delicious!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Diesel


----------



## Arry75

mrolland5500 said:


> Street Tacos by Noel Rojas delicious!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only managed to score three of those and seeing that you like them I am happy for that!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> I only managed to score three of those and seeing that you like them I am happy for that!


Mario thinks you're talking about boxes, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

First!!


----------



## jmt8706

Yesterday.


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Heritage


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hyena


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

So good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubana Estelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Many thanks @Gumby-cr









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hope ya like it @Hickorynut. I already smoked everything you sent me earlier


----------



## jmt8706

Barber pole day.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> First!!
> View attachment 305059


That's a good one.


----------



## GunnyJ

Driving in The Mighty Ram with a My Father Flor de las Antillas.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hope ya like it @Hickorynut. I already smoked everything you sent me earlier


Nubbylicious.....sounds like you need a reload.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

From @msmith1986, that's for bombing this guy with some hump day goodness!


----------



## Arry75

Rojas


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Mario thinks you're talking about boxes, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish!


----------



## Rondo

Londres


----------



## ukbob

Starting the day with a Brick House Double Connecticut Toro Larga , with a cup of strong tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva G Series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Strange how I posted someone else’s cigar. 
This is what I actually smoked.


----------



## Rondo

Now this...


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Classico


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my ‘Top Five’ cigars











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Circa 45 with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Now this...
> 
> View attachment 305097


----------



## Olecharlie

You’re smoking the good stuff and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell Savages









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

I've always loved Street Tacos and the first few draws of this taste phenomenal!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje super shot











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Mi Querida









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second smoke, JJ307, another wonderful option!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cavalier Geneve and Bolivian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Yardgar in the sugarhouse


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Buckeye Land with Honduran coffee,


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas NFG21
Fantastic


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

888 for Friday


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 888









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dessert is served....Isabella courtesy of @greasemonger .....chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 888


----------



## CgarDann

Davidoff special T Colorado claro 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Oh, new layout for the forum. Nice weather today.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I have no idea what this is. I got it from a fellow member here, as part of a purchase on the Marketplace. It's good!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

N


----------



## Gumby-cr

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice view


----------



## Arry75

Rojas H A B


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Yardgar in the sugarhouse
> View attachment 305128


Damn bro that looks like fun!
I miss tapping Maple trees!
GOD BLESS stay safe all the best Tony!


----------



## Travoline

First one of these and damn it’s good! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick, guessing that it’s something Romacraft


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata and Bolivian coffee to kickstart a Saturday morning


----------



## bowhunter444

Flathead 642









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sammich


----------



## Mich_smoker

Shiloh to start the day.


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## Olecharlie

Two storms already moved through this morning. More on the way, may be a loong day and night. 

I need a good dose of Vitamin N











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Fuma Em Corda


----------



## bearinvt

Umbagog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Rook with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Definition and Providencia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar

El gran rey curivari and some evan williams special batch bourbon. Didn't know it even existed but not bad.


----------



## TX Cigar

El gran rey curivari and some evan williams special batch bourbon. Didn't know it even existed but not bad.
View attachment 305153


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Skinsfan1311 said:


> N


Thanks fellas! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rondo

El Chapo


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 15








OP


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Bolivian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's bluff Maduro at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning


----------



## Olecharlie

After last night I needed a good morning cigar and coffee in my favorite cup! 

Bad storms last night 2 dead and over 100 rescued in Nashville from flooding. So much for sleeping last night. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black


----------



## Gumby-cr

Needs rest.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> View attachment 305210


Great minds ...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Luciano









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva and a Juicy Haze IPA











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sunday Funday


----------



## CgarDann

LFD Reserva Especial. New to me from LFD 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Devils Tongue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Working on a NS Timeless now...just finished watching first F1 race of 21!! It was fantastic as was the Sunday Funday smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Chillin at the local lounge with an Illusione 888









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaragua Overrun


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas house blend with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Kinda feel like I’m on the Caribbean Islands with this newly released #2 

Dark Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper. Rich Earth, extreme dark chocolate, double roasted dark coffee beans, PEPPER! Great smoke... With a cold bottle of Topo Chico mineral water from Mexico! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Finally got my phone logged back in but I lost my place in the thread.

Cro-Magnon a couple days ago and an aviator today.






























Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bowhunter444

Shady X









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Devils Tongue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those are good!


----------



## Aimless1

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Having a Diesel UHC while watching the pollen cover everything


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Leaded Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good with a little bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

Umbagog


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> those are good!


Indeed they are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52


----------



## Arry75

2nd stick, Onyx Esteli


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Definition and Street Taco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A fine morning stick with sweet black iced coffee.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Lunch break!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

My father la promesa Lancero 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

FB Panacea blue or black.


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Barber Pole


----------



## Olecharlie

“Mortal Coil,” a single cigar that resurrects “Andullo,” the oldest tobacco fermentation method of the Dominican Republic.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG Pecan Pie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

What did you guys do???? I leave for 10 days and this whole place is different and can't find my way around.. San Lotano the bull and some damn good beer.


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP sungrown and some old tub.


----------



## Ren Huggins

We ain't in Puffsville anymore @zcziggy


----------



## Rondo

Maestro del Tiempo 6102R (2016)


----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> Maestro del Tiempo 6102R (2016)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305299


Beauty...gloves and all!

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Papa Fritas

tasty


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## TX Cigar

Is anyone else having a hard time with the new changes to the website or is it just me? Always logged in and using phone. Never desktop but its a real struggle 
Maybe my lack of computer skills but very different.


----------



## zcziggy

/


Ren Huggins said:


> We ain't in Puffsville anymore @zcziggy


yeah...wonder what is in that "premium" content that makes it worth 20 bucks....besides the avatar of curse...


----------



## UBC03

TX Cigar said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time with the new changes to the website or is it just me? Always logged in and using phone. Never desktop but its a real struggle
> Maybe my lack of computer skills but very different.


I can get around pretty good on it. It just takes some getting used to. 
I also only use my phone. But I mostly use tapatalk because I'm used to it. The old site was a real pain to use, because i only use my phone. 

If yunz have any questions don't be afraid to ask. 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...337&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Texas
Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

NS Timeless; these must have been in their box awhile as the cellos have a bit of yellowing. This was last nights smoke....


----------



## bowhunter444

Dirty Rat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Calaveras with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Arry75 said:


> NS Timeless; these must have been in their box awhile as the cellos have a bit of yellowing. This was last nights smoke....
> View attachment 305308


One of my favorites.


----------



## talisker10

Illusione fume damour


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I forget what this is called. I think it's a Drew Estate Archetype. It's flavorful, but the draw is a little tight. I may be putting the Modus tool into action if rolling it between my fingers doesn't work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Tantrum wi a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

V series Melanio back to smoking in the garage raining here 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mr Red











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Culero


----------



## huffer33

Cornelius and Anthony daddy Mac









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 305324
> 
> Culero


Hey Bogey, do you know if the chief will be followed with another installment in the series?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Hey Bogey, do you know if the chief will be followed with another installment in the series?


I don’t know
Knowing Matt Booth I would expect him just to move on to other things
They haven’t been available for some time now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a short smoke and this Sumatra fits the bill.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Mr Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats one if my favorites! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rocking James Brown are you!!!
#HELLYEAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

EZ Elysian Fields


----------



## Aimless1

DE Factory Smokes

@jmt8706 I would rate it 2.5 
out of 5 stars. A very pleasant smoke.


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## Arry75

That EZ was amazing!! OSOK Next up


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Rocking James Brown are you!!!
> #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you just hit a trifecta on those selections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Esteban Carreras chupacabre hellcat and some liquid refreshment. Honestly I bought this because I thought the name was way too cool not to try it. It’s actually a pretty decent cigar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Extremely rare Dia De Los Inocentes Churchill


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@bearinvt Got a box of those coming.


----------



## bowhunter444

601 Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> @bearinvt Got a box of those coming.


Nice score!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CAO Brazilia with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

bearinvt said:


> Extremely rare Dia De Los Inocentes Churchill
> View attachment 305336



Looks like a billboard. Good to great smoke like other Rojas?


----------



## bearinvt

Aimless1 said:


> Looks like a billboard. Good to great smoke like other Rojas?


It was out of this world!


----------



## Olecharlie

Cold last night and 25 tonight, spring is here. Maybe blackberry winter. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Sun Grown 
My first of this size, and my first Sun Grown Hemingway. 
Very tasty and excellent burn,draw and construction. 
Have never had a Hemingway i didn't enjoy quite a bit.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ezra Zion cigar made by Ezra Zion
I got these from Ezra Zion
Just clarifying for some of the mods


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2 at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Charatan Churchill before the grandkids come to stay the night.


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

LGC Medio Tiempo Robusto 5 x 54
Really liked this. An unexpected sweet wrapper taste on my lips like a mix of honey and caramel. Very even burn. 1st ash drop at about 1-1/2". About a 70 min smoke as I went down to the nub.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje WLP with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Its too cold outside  lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> DE Factory Smokes
> 
> @jmt8706 I would rate it 2.5
> out of 5 stars. A very pleasant smoke.
> View attachment 305318


I'm curious to see how the one you sent compares to the DE Undercrown sungrown. I'll give it a try in the coming week.


----------



## Arry75

I was supposed to be watching my Mets open the season right now but.......Covid.
JFR super Toro from UG. Does that place sell a bad cigar. Every cigar I've gotten from them has been a delight! Thank you guys for sharing here about them!


----------



## Rondo

I


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Arry75

Moving on to an LP T52


----------



## Westside Threat

Cleaver and scotch before a three day weekend










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Sumatra coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Between the Lines









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cranium GT


----------



## Madderduro

holy crap what website am I on?? I’m too old to figure this out...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Earlier after visiting a cigar shop.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Madderduro said:


> holy crap what website am I on?? I’m too old to figure this out...
> View attachment 305369


Love the cigar and the new changes to the site are great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with a cup of Honduran coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Back to winter here in the Northeast. 34 with a windchill around 20 and snow flurries.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Locally rolled by “some guy in Grand Rapids”. From George’s Smoke shop in Holland, Mi


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Morphine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Corto


----------



## bowhunter444

After dinner smoke Padron 64'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guy's all know me I am a Cuban Cigar snob lol!
I only come here to see you all!
Friends that I have gotten to know and love!
God Bless you all and keep you safe!
Happy Easter!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Neanderthal GD


----------



## Rondo

Blanco Nine









Full bodied. Bittersweet cocoa, nuts and spice. 
Good price point.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Umbagog

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrolland5500

Bearded Chef Delicious 
#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to play catch-up. Been idle with work and EOL care for my sainted Mother. Work still calls, but they can just sit their happy asses down.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Davidoff. No clue on the blend though. Maybe @Rondo knows.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Le Careme with Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Monte White









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Predominantly Lot 23


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

mf cedras deluxe


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the campsite. Happy Easter.


----------



## bearinvt

Cavalier Geneve


----------



## Madderduro

this evenings entertainment


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Last Rites and the first beer I've had in a couple months









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Honduran coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan overrun Maduro and Jack's single barrel. Kids came over for Easter weekend...time for a break.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Had high hope for this cigar. Tasted like a yard gar. Maybe I got a dud.


----------



## Arry75

Mil Dias


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Had high hope for this cigar. Tasted like a yard gar. Maybe I got a dud.
> View attachment 305419


My thoughts exactly
Got rid of the few I had left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> My thoughts exactly
> Got rid of the few I had left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I only picked up one then. I love the La Madrina by Dapper. Still waiting for the maduro version of that blend.


----------



## bearinvt

Had a Call To Arms sitting by the fire pit. I was too lazy to go get my phone so you'll have to trust me on this one.


----------



## Arry75

Second stick EZ EF


----------



## lex61

Front and back nine on a beautiful early spring day.


----------



## Westside Threat

Tat & barrel strength rum last light, RP Sungrown & Yellow Spot tonight
















Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Easter y’all 
Padron 2000 with some Sumatra coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

I forgot what day Saturday was for cigars, so #SumatraSaturday. This is one of the cigars I wish I bought more of when I ordered. Time to order more next time.


----------



## mrolland5500

Padron 64 and Starbucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Room 101 Serie HN with a cup of Black Rifle "Murdered Out". The stick. and the coffee, are both solid. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Going with this. The big boys come out tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter444

Flathead 554









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Micallef & Laguvillan 16 year.
I might never leave the porch today😉


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Short Story Maduro

Happy Easter or Passover who ever is celebrating 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Opus on Easter. I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley factory 2nd


----------



## Aimless1

Madrid Dinasty

Gift from my neighbor when she returned from Costa Rica

Mild with a bit of zing


----------



## Madderduro

#9


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma, Aquitaine with a cup of Honduran coffee 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Celebrating 
1st) Easter 2021
2nd) 40yrs of marriage
3rd) 12 months retired 

Opus X Purple Rain and a double pour of Papas Pillar Rum



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

King of Spades










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Gummy Jones

What's left of a pam64 

Risen indeed


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 anny no 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Birthday smoke #1


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1
> View attachment 305468


Happy Birthday @Gumby-cr!! Hope you have a great one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1
> View attachment 305468


Happy birthday you green man!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Happy birthday you green man!!!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX2!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Adam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

#2


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Knuckles Maddie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gumby-cr said:


> #2
> View attachment 305479


One of the best Non Cubans i have ever had Enjoy bro!


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1


Happy Birthday green guy!


----------



## Olecharlie

Round 2, the blend is a good one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1
> View attachment 305468


A good one indeed. Happy Birthday my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Can't seem to recall what this is. Anybody recognize it?


Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1
> View attachment 305468


Happy birthday!
















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Knuckles Maddie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome picture

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

huffer33 said:


> Awesome picture
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Combustion is not an issue, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> #2
> View attachment 305479


O great and wise green one,,, Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown Sun Grown with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan overrun Maduro and Jelly Jar red blend...two bucks for the cigar and five bucks for the wine...and I'm liking both


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Gumby-cr

#3 and last one for the day.


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea and Johnny Walker.


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Madderduro

always a great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Celebrating
> 1st) Easter 2021
> 2nd) 40yrs of marriage
> 3rd) 12 months retired
> 
> Opus X Purple Rain and a double pour of Papas Pillar Rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Pancetta this evening


----------



## CgarDann

Gumby-cr said:


> Birthday smoke #1
> View attachment 305468


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@Gumby-cr , Happy belated birthday bro!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nica overrun with Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning cigar with IBCC Integrity!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## bowhunter444

Working in the yard today getting stuff planted finally able to sit down and enjoy a cigar.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon Factory 2nd


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Life got real weird real quick and I’ve not made time for the leaf recently. I have a day off from work finally and I managed to find a bit of time to consult the wisdom of a very oily 2018 OpusX.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas 1845 Extra Fuerte


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Life got real weird real quick and I’ve not made time for the leaf recently. I have a day off from work finally and I managed to find a bit of time to consult the wisdom of a very oily 2018 OpusX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good to see you Steve
The board without Wheels Up is like ‘Bama football without Saban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica and Jim Beam.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Wrapping the day up with a Undercrown maduro


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas NFG21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Nub Habano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cameroon Nub with Sumatra coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Good to see you Steve
> The board without Wheels Up is like ‘Bama football without Saban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the sentiment... I think. 

I’m an Auburn man, so I’d love to see Bama football without Saban. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

X50


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday. Definitely full body, lots of kick. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell White


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mixtape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Rondo said:


> Caldwell White
> 
> View attachment 305545


Love the hat!


----------



## huffer33

...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bowhunter444

Mx2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Black Friday with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Hofbrau...hope you guys had a nice hump day


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Ren Huggins

GOF as the sun retreats behind the trees


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and Monkey Shoulder Scotch.


----------



## Aimless1

This afternoon Punch Classico -no piv

Tonight Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Olecharlie

Man these are so good with a little rest. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## MattT

Kids to bed...check.
70 degree evening in Michigan in April...check. 
Porch sittin with a cold beer and a favorite stick...check.
Happy Daddy...triple check!









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hanging out at Casa Montecristo smoking this Espiritu#2 so good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin Pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Man these are so good with a little rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to revisit these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Definition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> A Flores Serie Privada
> 
> View attachment 305575


is that a Lotus lighter? if so, do you like it?


----------



## CgarDann

Not bad but I think diamond crown Maximus is still the best blend in the line

I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

zcziggy said:


> is that a Lotus lighter? if so, do you like it?


I have two Lotus lighters. I find them to be finicky after about 3 months, as in difficult to find the right flame setting to light them. Once lit I really like them.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> I have two Lotus lighters. I find them to be finicky after about 3 months, as in difficult to find the right flame setting to light them. Once lit I really like them.


Thanks man...i like the look of them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Jelly Jar red blend.... One more day and week is semi over


----------



## TX Cigar

Hererra estelli with some bourbon.


----------



## mrolland5500

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mixtape, these are really fantastic


----------



## mrolland5500

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Haven’t been around in a while so I thought I’d pop back in. Pappy tradition for tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Quick Draw Habano this morning with Brown Dog, who isn’t happy about the incoming storms.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway


----------



## bearinvt

Not a big fan of Rocky but this one ain’t bad


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I’ll have whatever Ron is having


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Casdagli DOTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Have to revisit these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really good with a month or more rest Dan.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Holiday Blend and Costa Rican coffee this morning,








Plasencia, Alma Fuente with Honduran coffee now


----------



## Olecharlie

Round two, these Rosado are so smooth!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ashton Symmetry and Hofbrau


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Barracuda with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Ashton VSG









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Olecharlie

A good Ecuadorian Connie

SOBREMESA BRÛLÉE BLUE











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte 60


----------



## vroom_vroom

Box of monte craft cured for today. 6mo of rest and and ready for the baby shower. Figured if the guys had to come might as well make it worth it! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Habano and sweet iced tea...Cooper does not need a leash anymore


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Barber pole


----------



## 09FXSTB

Have not had an Avion Reserva in a long time. Great cigar!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Still one of my favorites, getting harder to find though. Short Story Maduro.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## bowhunter444

Cuesta Rey









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Crazy tight


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> View attachment 305626


Is that one of the new ones? Just wondering if they are the same as the older ones


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Is that one of the new ones? Just wondering if they are the same as the older ones


New release and they are gooood.


----------



## Westside Threat

Thanks to @Olecharlie for this one









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut

Really smoking well.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin and some High West rye


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## bowhunter444

Perez Carrillo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Platinum and Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo

Tehran Banker 2019


----------



## Protox

Forgot to take my phone out but had Ave Maria Knights Order with some coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Seems to have a little age on it


----------



## Madderduro

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Rondo

It’s starting to get green around here.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva melanio and Pisco sour on a rainy afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Westside Threat

EZ Punkin Pie









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bishops blend


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Bishops blend


That my friend... Is a great cigar


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> That my friend... Is a great cigar


You ain't lying brother!


----------



## JFran272

Park Ave!! + Dewars 15!! 

Great Combo!!

Hope everyone is well!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroOchie

AF Anejo 77 Shark with Coffee... my favorite


----------



## Aimless1

Ago Heritage


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Protox

Evening smoke at work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombats

A home roll I named "PogChamp". A bit ugly, but great smoke with all US tobacco. I actually managed some flavor that I like. I finally taste that "pepper notes" thing people keep talking about.

Filler: 1 CT Broad + 2 PA Viso + 1 VA Flue Cured
Binder: PA Glasgow Magistrate
Wrapper: PA Oscuro Wrapper









I think I'll be rolling a few more of these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## FroOchie

Wombats said:


> View attachment 305668
> 
> A home roll I named "PogChamp". A bit ugly, but great smoke with all US tobacco. I actually managed some flavor that I like. I finally taste that "pepper notes" thing people keep talking about.
> 
> Filler: 1 CT Broad + 2 PA Viso + 1 VA Flue Cured
> Binder: PA Glasgow Magistrate
> Wrapper: PA Oscuro Wrapper
> 
> View attachment 305669
> 
> I think I'll be rolling a few more of these.


You say its ugly but it to me has a certain charm... kind of like a leaf by Oscar that you can actually do something with. Glad it smokes well, it looks like a good conversation starter at least.


----------



## bowhunter444

Ava Maria









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar Time!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are always a pleasure to smoke! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Those are always a pleasure to smoke!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I could only pick one regular production “go to” that might be it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

San Andres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo

El Chapo


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica with rebecca creek. After the Master's.


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure why that didn't go through yesterday


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio Maduro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Blind buy aged Viaje assortment....sometimes I get lucky. 2014 Colab....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Desmadroso
> 
> View attachment 305673


Underrated!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Crux guild









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This Brimstone and a pour maybe 2 of Jefferson’s Aged at Sea! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Diesel Robusto











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aroma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@mrolland5500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bellody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Lawless









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

CAO Vision with IBC mint chocolate chip coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

18 Saints & Sinners with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Habano and soda... Getting hot by the swamps... And whatever this cigar is... Is smoking like a chimeny


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement


----------



## cracker1397

Chief Cool Arrow and Stagg Jr on this wonderful 91 degree Florida day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Joys Black

tasty


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first David. It’s a good cigar, but I think I still like the lanceros the best.


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Maduro from Underground cigars bundle


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Namakubi and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Jrfoxx2

I'm not very familiar with most nc bands, what exactly is it?

Looking to add some good nc's to my stash 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Davidoff yamasa 
Pricey but good









Nubbing this one


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje 2012 5 year anniversary 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The Tabernacle


----------



## Olecharlie

After a busy day time to enjoy this delicious Cannonball and have a pour of Scotch.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Uncut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of CH best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

^ picked up some of those recently and am looking forward to trying them out after a good nap.

Double ligero lancero









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Art of the Cooper red blend.


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty









@Jrfoxx2 That stick from earlier today was a Black Label Trading Deliverance. Excellent full bodied smoke.


----------



## TX Cigar

No idea what it is but it's good so far.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Skull and bones


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couple of today’s smokes


----------



## TX Cigar

Track 7 and and a little red wine


----------



## 09FXSTB

Colorado Oscuro this evening


----------



## Hickorynut

Picked it cuz it was shiny...I had no idea it was an [email protected] strikes again....it's just what I needed after a day of lawyers and paperwork...
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Flatbed Back Forty
> View attachment 305750


That's a big boy isn't it? Don't recall you in BRG territory...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> New World Puro Especial and Art of the Cooper red blend.
> 
> View attachment 305749


Always classy swamp bottom shots....yes sir.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Break time treat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> Always classy swamp bottom shots....yes sir.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Well... Thank you sir


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Holy Cocktail and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Late hour









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning smoke while on virtual meetings ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bearinvt

Hanging out in Key Largo


----------



## CgarDann

Rainy afternoon smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Hanging out in Key Largo
> View attachment 305773


Nice...try a restaurant called Snappers...good food and the view is awesome


----------



## zcziggy

The T before dinner.


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Nice...try a restaurant called Snappers...good food and the view is awesome


Thanks Zig We’re being guided by our nephew. The plan is to go to the Key Largo Fisheries but I mentioned Snappers....we’ll see!


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Thanks Zig We’re being guided by our nephew. The plan is to go to the Key Largo Fisheries but I mentioned Snappers....we’ll see!


Food is good in both, view I think is better at Snappers. Really good food at Islamorada Fish Co. 
Anyways...enjoy your time!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Spoons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Drew Estates afternoon with a Nasty Fritas and a Feral Flying Pig
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed factory second

nice smoke for the price


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with a cup of Honduran coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Triple maduro camacho and big pour of famous Grouse scotch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Trinidad Espiritu #2
6X54 Toro
Dark brown toothy Rustic Brazilian (Arapiraca)wrapper 

Cold Draw= Barnyard, Dark rich chocolate and cinnamon 

First draw earth and black pepper kick right between the eyes. Perfect draw, pulls like a Padron. Burn line razor sharp.

Tasting notes - Did I say “BLACK PEPPER”, dark chocolate, dark oily Roasted Coffee Beans, Earth, Hay, Baking Spice, Horse Hair, well worn Leather Saddle, Bitter Chocolate, roasted charred Piglet. Pepper on every retrohale just a little milder now. I feel like the High Plains Drifter in 1973. Theme song from High Plains playing in my ears. Dust on my boots and grit in my mouth. May have to stop at the Saloon and have a shot of  

Cheers! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Double Maduro and The Prisoner red blend....beautiful evening by the swamps... Few of them left.


----------



## Arry75

JFR 770 LE...first time trying a 70 RG cigar....jeez


----------



## Hickorynut

La Hacienda I picked while restocking liquid sunshine. That tinted cello tells me to go back and buy the box.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You like?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bearinvt said:


> Hanging out in Key Largo
> View attachment 305773


That could get dicey....better keep em covered....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> That could get dicey....better keep em covered....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It's OK.... Coconuts like the sun


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> You like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It’s just ok for me.


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Julius Caeser with Honduran coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Olecharlie

Shortly after I fired up this V, enjoying Iron Bean Integrity, company arrived. First time since Tornado in March of last year they have visited. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hemingway. Happy Friday!









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Black Forest Cake
All my brothers have a blessed weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

This weeks smokes


----------



## bearinvt

Hickorynut said:


> That could get dicey....better keep em covered....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


No worries.... the mangroves are pretty tall around there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Call to Arms with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Nicaraguan Overrun Double Maduro and The Prisoner red blend....beautiful evening by the swamps... Few of them left.


Our home base for the last week has been Homestead and the weather couldn't have been nicer - wall to wall sunshine, 80s, low humidity and cool, pleasant mornings. Today though it got more like I remember Florida, 90s and getting a little juicy. Back to Vermont tomorrow where I hear it's been snowing.


----------



## bearinvt

Earlier today


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Anejo 49 and some Eagle Rare bourbon


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Protox

Had to give up on the CAO, draw was way too tight.
Got this instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed and cheap wine.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature


----------



## DiamondPulls

Currently working on the judge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

These are still so darn good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enclave with Honduran coffee


----------



## Arry75

Protox said:


> Had to give up on the CAO, draw was way too tight.
> Got this instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’ve had that issue with many CAO cigars as well. If you haven’t already invested in a cigar poker I suggest you do so. I use the Perfect Draw tool http://theperfecsmoke.com/perfecdraw/
‘Many members here use the Modus 2









Modus II


Just a reminder on the Modus II since we have a lot of Noobs here. It is a great tool and has saved a lot of $$$ on cigars that I would have tossed due to no draw, cracked wrappers. Perfect for Nub Contest! It has a cigar rest, clearing tool, nubbing tool, cigar glue and punch! The best on the...




www.cigarforums.net





I bought the perfect draw before I ever heard of the Modus. I can attest to the perfect draw working great and it has saved many sticks from an early retirement for me.


----------



## Protox

Arry75 said:


> I’ve had that issue with many CAO cigars as well. If you haven’t already invested in a cigar poker I suggest you do so. I use the Perfect Draw tool http://theperfecsmoke.com/perfecdraw/
> ‘Many members here use the Modus 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modus II
> 
> 
> Just a reminder on the Modus II since we have a lot of Noobs here. It is a great tool and has saved a lot of $$$ on cigars that I would have tossed due to no draw, cracked wrappers. Perfect for Nub Contest! It has a cigar rest, clearing tool, nubbing tool, cigar glue and punch! The best on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarforums.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the perfect draw before I ever heard of the Modus. I can attest to the perfect draw working great and it has saved many sticks from an early retirement for me.


I plan to purchase a modus II in the near future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Ninja Bread Man


----------



## Skinsfan1311

La Palina LP01


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pit stop after a nice ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun


----------



## Olecharlie

Having a cigar with my adopted son at Casa Montecristo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> It’s just ok for me.


Same here not a home run that his stuff is usually. Let’s see what happens to these with a few months of rest time











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Hickorynut

Supreme Choix for road work....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

So good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubana Estelli with a wee dram of Famous Grouse


----------



## Wheels Up

Come to me, sweet nicotine; lie to me and tell me how much yard work I would do if it wasn’t raining.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X Shark and some Four Rose's small batch select









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Something Nomad. Been so long since I even looked at my cigars, I have no idea what this is, lol.


----------



## MattT

Something to relax with on this cool evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Green Hornet and Iron Bean Irish Cream....buzz...buzz...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75

2nd stick, Rojas H A B


----------



## Gummy Jones

Chimney lighting, quick hitter before I get this brisket on


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sorry, wrong thread but can't figure out how to cancel


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Last night...while Cooper sleeps and Fred waits for dinner to come by


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Huevo de Oro with Honduran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

..


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> ..


changed your mind?


----------



## Hickorynut

Sombrero De Copa and Iron Bean Dark Rocko.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> changed your mind?


Doubled down!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Doubled down!


texas style, eh?


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 48









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

After spending a few minutes laughing at the size difference between the 2 of these I'm going with the viaje first. Might light up the lfd tonight and smoke it into tomorrow.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and Honey Jack's for this fine afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Detox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

After a slow smoked brisket

With @mambo5


----------



## Arry75

Providencia Sunday Funday


----------



## Olecharlie

The Big Payback











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From my recent buying spree in Miami. A pocket full of cash and more cigar shops than you can shake a stick at makes for a fun couple of days.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Intemperance BA this Sunday. I hope everyone has had a great weekend


----------



## 09FXSTB

bearinvt said:


> From my recent buying spree in Miami. A pocket full of cash and more cigar shops than you can shake a stick at makes for a fun couple of days.
> View attachment 305884


Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## bearinvt

09FXSTB said:


> Sounds like a great trip!


That’s a fact!


----------



## JFran272

Dat Booty Doe!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Avion Reserva with an IPA


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Rave with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and a pour of woodford reserve.


----------



## BobP




----------



## Arry75

OSOK Cabron


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first early morning cigar in quite a while and my first Nub in a while as well! Iron Bean Integrity bold and black to my rescue.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Charter Oak









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Principles









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Wabash cannonball and Turkish coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Locally rolled 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying a Flathead 660 tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

Local shop got a box of sharks. I picked up a shark. I'm smoking a shark.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yep tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

Another shark.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Black works S&R


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Hickorynut

Pedro Martin courtesy of @Gumby-cr ..spicy, quick and dirty.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat 7th this evening


----------



## 09FXSTB

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep tasty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! I remember those. How old is that stick?


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I’m liking this sun grown better than the Maduro 10th I think...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

‘16 Tat Black
‘20 vintage Aquafina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and mineral water


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.


----------



## zcziggy

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday man!!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday @TX Cigar!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis Habano....24 mos....prime tasty...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## Arry75

JFR Lunatic Jackhammer


----------



## Arry75

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmt8706

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ‘16 Tat Black
> ‘20 vintage Aquafina
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a '21 vintage Aquafina today...it needed more rest. 🙃


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Haven’t had a Brazilia in quite some time, enjoying it


----------



## TheRealQuincy

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy birthday man!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Aimless1

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960




Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MattT

For all the northern BOTL's....

(Cue cheesy Pure Michigan music) Setting up the grill and patio furniture...freshly mowed grass and flowers blooming...relaxing with a favorite cigar...watching 1"-3" of snow fall with below freezing temps on April 20th...this is Spring....this is Pure Michigan...
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

MattT said:


> For all the northern BOTL's....
> 
> (Cue cheesy Pure Michigan music) Setting up the grill and patio furniture...freshly mowed grass and flowers blooming...relaxing with a favorite cigar...watching 1"-3" of snow fall with below freezing temps on April 20th...this is Spring....this is Pure Michigan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Not my kind of fun. Hope it warms up for you guys!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Some Irish this evening


----------



## TX Cigar

Thanks everybody. Was a great day..Hope everyone is safe and healthy


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Crowned Head Mil Dias









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## jmt8706

MattT said:


> For all the northern BOTL's....
> 
> (Cue cheesy Pure Michigan music) Setting up the grill and patio furniture...freshly mowed grass and flowers blooming...relaxing with a favorite cigar...watching 1"-3" of snow fall with below freezing temps on April 20th...this is Spring....this is Pure Michigan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Better than the 3-6" they were calling for. Nothing came down near me. I wish the cold would warm up though.


----------



## bowhunter444

After my morning walk smoke. Leather Rose









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> I had a '21 vintage Aquafina today...it needed more rest. 🙃


If that was tonic water I would suggest add an ounce or two of vodka... Tap water...i got nothing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Happy Birthday man!!!!!


What he said All The Best!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TX Cigar said:


> And now for a Birthday smoke and Bulleit bourbon.
> View attachment 305960


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Barbacoa and bourbon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw Cedrus with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Predominantly Lot 23


----------



## MattT

jmt8706 said:


> Better than the 3-6" they were calling for. Nothing came down near me. I wish the cold would warm up though.


No doubt. I was about to pack up my humidors and start driving south.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Loveland (really good wine if you like red blends)


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon, the are really good


----------



## 09FXSTB

Whiskey Rebellion with some water this evening.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yellow Cake and Brazilian coffee for breakfast


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Y Julieta vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Seeing all these Rondo gloves and it's almost May. Something isn't right.


----------



## Rondo

A delicious Stulac, with gloves. 
Thanks, Ghost.


----------



## Olecharlie

On a nice long walk 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Seeing all these Rondo gloves and it's almost May. Something isn't right.


That’s why @Rondo sun bathes at 49deg and sunny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ave Maria ?? Most likely Knights Templar


----------



## CgarDann

Thrifty Freezing Thursday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No. 1


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Wise Man.


----------



## Rondo

OR Maestro del Tiempo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Rant with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi

Back in the garage and heater


----------



## Hickorynut

Tacos for dinner!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Salvation


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

El Oso


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown and Brazilian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This HN and 2 cups of IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rosado is a good cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## 09FXSTB

Did some humidor maintenance this morning and found 2 of these at the bottom of a drawer. 
I believe they were the hit and run release


----------



## CgarDann

Such a beautiful sunny day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> El Oso


Hey, that’s me!


----------



## bearinvt

Nice


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway Classic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuego with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Don Carlos Shark


----------



## Gummy Jones

On the course


----------



## Travoline

Been a while...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Following the shark with a Padron 26 anny no 1


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Every once in a while I need to remind myself why I don’t like Fuente


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway
AB Prensado
AF Don Carlos


----------



## TX Cigar

Antano Dark Corojo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO, Fogata with Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Aganorsa Leaf









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## 09FXSTB

TX Cigar said:


> Antano Dark Corojo.
> View attachment 306047


I used to smoke a lot of those. I’m not sure why I stopped. I always enjoyed them. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## 09FXSTB

An Anarchy while I wait for the ribs to finish


----------



## bearinvt

Another nice one from the ghost’s fire sale.


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Los Tejanos


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cg:4 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones

Just when I think I am almost thruough them more pop up in the topperdors. Not bad enough to toss. Not good enough to want.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte sixto 1


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

A little pick-me-up on a rainy night.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Asylum 13









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Shrunken Heads and Brazilian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My first ever Ashton. The VSG is a good smoke. Not sure where this one came from.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bearded Chef


----------



## CgarDann

Los Tejanos Lancero











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Gumby-cr

Unwise decision here. Gave it 5 minutes before discarding. Not even sure how I got it either.


----------



## bearinvt

Cardinal Mazarin from @HumphreysGhost. I guess you’re supposed to pair it with a French wine but I’ve got some French roast coffee that is working pretty well.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon Venus


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Salvation









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> Unwise decision here. Gave it 5 minutes before discarding. Not even sure how I got it either.
> View attachment 306090


Easy come, easy go. Victor Sinclair I'm guessing?

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

MattT said:


> Easy come, easy go. Victor Sinclair I'm guessing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Ya. VS Double Maduro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Ethiopian


----------



## zcziggy

Leccia white with some fire water made by Jack


----------



## zcziggy

Round two... Leccia did not cut it...so going with Ninfamaniac and more Jack's... What can go wrong, right?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Round two... Leccia did not cut it...so going with Ninfamaniac and more Jack's... What can go wrong, right?
> View attachment 306100













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Integrity


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

JJ307


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Just got home after a very long weekend with the harvest and transplant team. 
Lots of gratitude today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Just got home after a very long weekend with the harvest and transplant team.
> Lots of gratitude today.
> 
> View attachment 306118


GOD BLESS you all!
You provide a 2nd chance to many.
Through GOD'S Guiding hands!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## bowhunter444

One of my favorites. Oliva V Series Melonio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog after some yardwork.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and James cab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Oliva Monticello this evening


----------



## Hickorynut

Soapbox and Guatemalan. Road trip early am. Wisconsin here I come. Haven't set foot in that State in 37 years...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Oliva Monticello this evening


you went shopping at holts eh?...that is my favorite oliva


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Rojas Lancero. Damn! All you guys were right. This is great!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Ren Huggins said:


> Oliva Monticello this evening


I’ve never even heard of this. I am definitely intrigued.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> you went shopping at holts eh?...that is my favorite oliva


It's a little different from the melanio but Oliva can do no wrong to me.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

After dinner


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday 7th Sam









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting my french doors repaired under warranty ha! Saved me a few thousand! 

This natural thanks @CgarDan and 2nd cup of IBCC




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana waiting on the rain


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## zcziggy

Is it Rojas Tuesday???


----------



## CgarDann

Something new to me. Pretty good cigar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas Tuesday


----------



## Ren Huggins

Oliva Melanio 2nd


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Olecharlie

Don and a pour of @Hickorynut recommended Irish  Whiskey, so relaxing 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Don Pepin Garcia (part of the ghost special) and sweet iced tea...nice cigar...reminds me a little of the le bijou


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cromagnon with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon, these are really good


----------



## Aimless1

Sorry. Did not mean to post a NC in the Habano's thread.

Tonight is a Villazon factory second. Nice smoke for the price with 8 months rest.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Is it Rojas Tuesday???


I have one at home I'd light up too, if I wasn't at work.


----------



## lex61

Roma Craft hasn’t ever been in my rotation so I recently bought a sampler. This Intemperance BA XXI is the third, and so far, the best. Full flavored, full bodied, and burned flawlessly to the nub.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Don and a pour of @Hickorynut recommended Irish  Whiskey, so relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's a couple deep in my cabinet now.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A unbanned something and IBCC 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Padron 1926


----------



## haegejc

Meeting Time!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ave Maria ???


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Olecharlie

Almost forgot how good these were! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

From today.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann The Banker









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Ron @Rondo thanks for an amazing experience. this was the smoothest Padron I ever had. Just how much age is on this thing?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My Father No. 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Diesel and a voodoo imperial ipa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Ron @Rondo thanks for an amazing experience. this was the smoothest Padron I ever had. Just how much age is on this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that answers the question as to Cello On or Cello off


----------



## Arry75

My Father The Judge


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Knob Creek.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

First time trying this Batman cigar (murcielago)


----------



## zcziggy

Another from the ghost special... Trouble Maker... started mellow and kicked in nicely by mid point, liked it a lot.


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann I believe those Londres to be about 8 years old. Glad you enjoyed it.
I’m savoring this from a trade you and I did a while ago.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Brass Knuckles this evening.


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## huffer33

Got way behind ... Don't think I've posted any of these.






























Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Cleaver. Thanks Ghost.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry there no actual cigar, but by the time I realized I need to photograph it, this is all that was left.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Panacea courtesy of our good brother @Olecharlie


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306215


What is that and how was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Really loving these 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> What is that and how was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Providentia G5
It’s very good
I got a big sampler pack of most of the Providentia
Most of them are very good
My favorite so far is Boombox, but this would be right up there
I think UG still has the sampler packs

On a side note, UG has eliminated their PayPal option in favor of cryptocurrency, which is a little upsetting for those of us not involved in it.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH, Juarez with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Locally hand rolled. Think I like this the best of the three I tried.


----------



## Rondo

CFed Whipped Cream


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Habano and red blend


----------



## bearinvt

Getting ready for the draft with this from the ghost.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Partagas Legend


----------



## Olecharlie

After an hour in the dentist chair getting a crown. Im having a cigar, my first coalicion... good smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Been a busy day finally sitting down and enjoying a nice Davidoff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JFran272

My #3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

JFran272 said:


> My #3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope everyone is doing well!!!! Cheers!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

JFran272 said:


> My #3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. And this too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## lex61




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mad MoFo with Costa Rican coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday Everyone! This V and a Monster Cup of IBCC Integrity coffee black and strong











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Morphine for breakfast.


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway Masterpiece









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Raven


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Epeenay with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

A little Macanudo Ascot that’s been in my humi a long time on a chilly rainy day


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature


----------



## Rondo

That lettuce is looking good, Nathan. 

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Epeenay with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 306250


Epic
Now I recognize you from ZZ Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Catacomb


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Illusione Epeenay with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 306250


Like the Hat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

La Aroma de Cuba...never tried one before, liking it so far


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Montecristo media noche or in other words “half night”


----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> Don Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like those a lot!


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba


----------



## TX Cigar

Curivari and some Maker's Mark.


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Don Carlos


----------



## [email protected]

TheRealQuincy said:


> Montecristo media noche or in other words “half night”
> View attachment 306267


Ive always enjoyed these tremendously. Never had any issues, what are your thoughts?

Thompson just had 10 pack with discount code I paid 38 shipped. Should have bought 20 more!!!


----------



## TheRealQuincy

[email protected] said:


> Ive always enjoyed these tremendously. Never had any issues, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thompson just had 10 pack with discount code I paid 38 shipped. Should have bought 20 more!!!


I was actually lucky enough to grab a fiver off cbid so got a good deal on them.

This was one of the first couple cigars I smoked when I started out on this journey and I haven’t had one since so decided to try it out again. I really enjoyed it just as I did before, the burn was exceptional with no issues. Still quite fond of it, definitely glad I have a few more resting


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS NBK


----------



## Arry75

Providencia The Murricane


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Just demolished a Bone in Ribeye. This Corto has been sitting around for a few years and has developed a little bit of a Cinnamon Toast thing. Very nice!


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning y’all. Nice morning here. Corto and IBCC coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Just demolished a Bone in Ribeye. This Corto has been sitting around for a few years and has developed a little bit of a Cinnamon Toast thing. Very nice!
> View attachment 306275


One of my top 5 cigars. Snagged a box of 25 for $143 and down to 10 left, hoping a sale comes around again. Cheers My friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Miami Smow with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## ukbob

Brickhouse Double Connecticut Toro, before the grandkids come round.


----------



## Rondo

EZ Ninjabread Man


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG


----------



## CgarDann

CG4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva M Series Monticello









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mil Dias while watching some derby action


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny No 1


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas maduro and scotch.


----------



## Rondo

Big Spoon
Great Cigar
Disturbing band


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje The Punisher


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## bowhunter444

Nice night to sit outside here in the northeast. LFD chisel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Viaje The Punisher
> View attachment 306305


Watcha think?


----------



## Olecharlie

601 La Bomba Warhead and a double Tullamore DEW...Irish Whiskey. First bottle of Irish Whiskey can’t say how it compares to the higher end








Whiskey but for $30 it’s good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Watcha think?


It's very good but I like the Frank Castle blend better. I forgot to post a pic earlier. Have a bundle of the Hulk barber poles incoming also


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> It's very good but I like the Frank Castle blend better. I forgot to post a pic earlier. Have a bundle of the Hulk barber poles incoming also


I picked up one each at the local, they didn’t have the barber pole, I heard that the punisher was actually the most mellow of the three.


----------



## Arry75

Liga T 52


----------



## Aimless1

Got into Charleston about an hour ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Rondo said:


> Big Spoon
> Great Cigar
> Disturbing band
> 
> View attachment 306304


Is “Big Spoon” the name? I near fell out laughing at that band!


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> I picked up one each at the local, they didn’t have the barber pole, I heard that the punisher was actually the most mellow of the three.


Still packs a punch that sneaks up on you. There is a review video on YT already that I watched the other day. They say the Punisher blend is the same as the skull and bones red version but I didn't experience that. Either way it's a great cigar. I'm hoping Viaje doesn't get into trouble with all the comic book cigar names they have been releasing lately though. The prices seem to be shooting up fast also which is worrying.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Rave with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

First one of these, enjoying it so far









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and "whatever is made with vodka is fine for me"


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 OpusX FF


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## 09FXSTB

A UC kinda day.


----------



## Aimless1

MF Le Bijou


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Lancero type of night









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Bazooka


----------



## BobP

Reminds me of Christmas, if that's possible.


----------



## huffer33

Jacob's ladder lancero









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## TX Cigar

..


----------



## Aimless1

Logs Privada T-52


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## huffer33

Wow, the site filtered your post and put an 18+ warning on it.


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Barber Pole


----------



## jmt8706

bowhunter444 said:


> First one of these, enjoying it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sobremesa? I love those.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cain Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

JFR


----------



## CgarDann

Romacraft Neanderthal 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

That cigar looks like it was dipped in oil! That HVC 520 I got from you was incredible. Now I’m hunting more and after seeing that one.......seems that’s other in the list to find!!!


Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> That cigar looks like it was dipped in oil! That HVC 520 I got from you was incredible. Now I’m hunting more and after seeing that one.......seems that’s other in the list to find!!!


Good smoke
The list never ends my friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Cuban Reserva

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Early morning Nub, raining and storms.

Afternoon HN sunny and pleasant until storms move through later



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Padron something and sweet iced tea... I don't recall smoking a Padron before, now I know why guys rave about them.


----------



## TX Cigar

Farmer's Blend with some Famous Grouse.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## Ren Huggins

Norteño and a lil sports entertainment


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Padron something and sweet iced tea... I don't recall smoking a Padron before, now I know why guys rave about them.
> View attachment 306369


Look at Zigg! We're you smoking with your pinky out?


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Look at Zigg! We're you smoking with your pinky out?


of course...and a velvet robe and satin slippers


----------



## Arry75

JJ 307


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Statement









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fallen Angel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana


----------



## CgarDann

Las Calaveras 2019











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

MF The Judge


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Trying to get this in before the rain hits!


----------



## zcziggy

Fratello and sweet iced tea


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Zig rocking the variety


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## TX Cigar

These are becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Daisy Cutter











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Zig rocking the variety
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah man...some ghost hooked me up with a nice variety


----------



## Hickorynut

Panacea Green and Iron Bean. It is good to be home. Beulah came home with me..
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## jmt8706

A Sobremesa Brulee, very tasty. Thanks @TheRealQuincy 
First time I had this kind of Padron, it was right in my wheelhouse. Thanks @Wheels Up


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Arry75

Moving on.....Tat Tuesday


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Diamond Crown


----------



## mpomario

Couple of good ones the last couple days. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Turkey woods are real quiet today taking a break with a My Father









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Very interesting browsing these nc threads on my forums as i haven't been smoking nc's for about a year now and am just starting to get back into them. 
Nice to see which Cigars show up more often to give me ideas on what to buy.

Many marcas i have never heard of though. 

There are just a ridiculous number of nc's out there compared to the relatively few cc's 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Very interesting browsing these nc threads on my forums as i haven't been smoking nc's for about a year now and am just starting to get back into them.
> Nice to see which Cigars show up more often to give me ideas on what to buy.
> 
> Many marcas i have never heard of though.
> 
> There are just a ridiculous number of nc's out there compared to the relatively few cc's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's why I like NC's so much. Tons of variety, and flavors.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

jmt8706 said:


> That's why I like NC's so much. Tons of variety, and flavors.


Yeah, the massive amount of different nc's available are part of why I'm getting back into them to add more variety to my Collection. 
Plus i feel like i'm missing out on some excellent smokes by smoking cc's only 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

@Jrfoxx2 Also, check out this thread too. Lots of pics of what we buy, if you haven't seen it yet.

What's Your Latest Non-Cuban Purchase? II


----------



## Jrfoxx2

jmt8706 said:


> @Jrfoxx2 Also, check out this thread too. Lots of pics of what we buy, if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> What's Your Latest Non-Cuban Purchase? II


I have browsed it some. Very good thread for seeing what's popular and people are enjoying most. 

I actually just posted my recent purchase om the thread yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Happy Cinco de Mayo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gavito


----------



## Olecharlie

After a busy couple days, i managed to get in these. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thank you @Rondo it’s been a while since I smoked an Ezra / Nomad











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Always a unique change of pace
Nothing else quite like it
People seem to either love it or hate it


----------



## bowhunter444

The King is Dead









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Wife brought me home a sampler today. This one caught my attention, didn't disappoint.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and made by James cab... 96 degrees by the swamps today...need a portable ac unit.


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog with some scotch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Rondo said:


> View attachment 306438





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306445
> 
> Always a unique change of pace
> Nothing else quite like it
> People seem to either love it or hate it


Ok, now I’ve got to find a 3 pack. Those look. Amazing.


----------



## Arry75

Sobremesa


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306445
> 
> Always a unique change of pace
> Nothing else quite like it
> People seem to either love it or hate it


Ugh, Those are horrible. You can send the ones you have left to me and I will dispose of them properly


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> View attachment 306457


Those are so good, I'll have to light one up soon.


----------



## Rondo

One of the 12 year old sticks I grabbed recently from a private sale. 
Compared to recent ones...
Less espresso/chocolate, more root beer and salt. No pepper. 
Tighter roll, slower burn, no draw issues yet. 
Pairing it with a Dr Pepper/cream soda. 
Not mind blowing but a very good smoke.


----------



## CgarDann

Met some friends at a local lounge



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> Met some friends at a local lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our lounges have been closed due to covid rules. It seems they opened back up, but nothing was said, I just saw an article from March. Looks like I'll go enjoy the lounges again.


----------



## Hickorynut

So much to do......f' it.. 18 Project7....ahhhhhh.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> View attachment 306456
> 
> 
> One of the 12 year old sticks I grabbed recently from a private sale.
> Compared to recent ones...
> Less espresso/chocolate, more root beer and salt. No pepper.
> Tighter roll, slower burn, no draw issues yet.
> Pairing it with a Dr Pepper/cream soda.
> Not mind blowing but a very good smoke.


Surprisingly, the Dr Pepper Creme soda is very complimentary esp with Pepper heavy smokes without covering them up.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> View attachment 306457


????? Gumby....are you ok?....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Días de Gloria and made by James cab... 96 degrees by the swamps today...need a portable ac unit.
> 
> View attachment 306451


Swamp Butt is a comin' fast....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Hickorynut said:


> So much to do......f' it.. 18 Project7....ahhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


"What can be put off today, can be done tomorrow" ~ jmt8706


----------



## Hickorynut

jmt8706 said:


> "What can be put off today, can be done tomorrow" ~ jmt8706


Who can be put off today...ifn they don't like it can....well you fill the rest...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## bowhunter444

Kristoff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> ????? Gumby....are you ok?....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It's a good smoke and I needed a break from viaje.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Double Chateau Fuente .
Last remaining Cigar from the 2018 Holiday Sampler I bought about a year ago at a ridiculous sale price. Chock full of great smokes. 
Love the Chateau line, so this one didn't disappoint. 
Very tasty and excellent draw,burn and construction as usual.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped Bits of Havana. 
Spectacular!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Warped Bits of Havana.
> Spectacular!!!
> 
> View attachment 306467













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

NLMTHA


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas NFG21


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar Federation Boutique.
This is from the order I put in for Phil's Birthday.
I don't know what it was as the order came unmarked.
It is either an Irish Car Bomb.
Or a Project something or other.
Or a more Cow Bell.
Very nice smoked it while working on the 1965 Cadillac.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just when you thought this country couldn’t get any weirder, Tony smokes a More Cowbell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Why didn't I have one of these sooner?!?! Spectacular. Some zip, creamy, mild sweetness, and nutty.


----------



## zcziggy

Viaje Chicharrones from the ghost... Nice little pepper kick. Summer thunderstorms started today...gonna rain like crazy soon.


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio Maduro


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Olivia V Melanio Maduro
> View attachment 306485


Those are perfect. I like them better than the melanio's.


----------



## Rondo

Black Works Studio Hyena Corona Gorda
Who’s laughing now?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lirio Rojo with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## mpomario

After a delayed Cinco de Mayo dinner tonight and after a helluva a day. A margarita and a Providencia Purgatory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Salvation









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just when you thought this country couldn’t get any weirder, Tony smokes a More Cowbell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that's what it was.
Much thanks bro!
Peace!


----------



## Protox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Another one from the ghost. Mighty tasty. His castoffs are better than most everything I’ve got.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Hot Cocoa and a cup of Guatemalen before I go flirt with the bologna cutter at Food Lion









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just when you thought this country couldn’t get any weirder, Tony smokes a More Cowbell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right?......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black


----------



## bearinvt

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Hot Cocoa and a cup of Guatemalen before I go flirt with the bologna cutter at Food Lion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapata
> 
> Sounds like risky business to me....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sungrown Undercrown with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

After a busy day time for Fuente Friday and some Irish  Irish Whiskey 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ashton VSG


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cake


----------



## Arry75

That Hotcake was delicious!! Rojas Statement following up


----------



## 09FXSTB

Padron 2000 this evening


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Imperiosa and Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Gummy Jones

2 stick day


----------



## Rondo

Whipped Cream


----------



## CgarDann

Rainy and 50 degrees. Can’t wait for the summer to get here 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Supervising grandson mowing the yard

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project

tasty with rest


----------



## bowhunter444

Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Lunatic habano while I do some lighter refills


----------



## bearinvt

From my personal collection. With a Truly.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Viaje Chicharrones from the ghost... Nice little pepper kick. Summer thunderstorms started today...gonna rain like crazy soon.
> 
> View attachment 306484


Beautiful hedge zig
Is keeping that trimmed a full-time job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Beautiful hedge zig
> Is keeping that trimmed a full-time job?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...not really, once a year I pressure clean the fence and the landscape guys take care of the hedge.


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cakes Toro


----------



## zcziggy

Rocky Patel Platinum from the ghost stash and water that @Olecharlie got me into.


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Rondo

Serino XX Anniversary


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second stick tonight....Perdomo 10 year anny Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

This 53 with some  whiskey. This one has rested for a spell great smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some late night scotch.


----------



## bowhunter444

Perdomo vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Symmetry and Bolivian coffee


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## CgarDann

A mild smoke for breakfast 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Predominantly Lot 23


----------



## bowhunter444

Local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Ren Huggins provided the chore boy. 5 Vegas BXP.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

At the recommendation of a fellow BOTL.
I will be buying more!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> @Ren Huggins provided the chore boy. 5 Vegas BXP.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I hope it makes chore time somewhat enjoyable, I had one last weeks in the yard and forgot how solid that cigar is. Enjoy brother!


----------



## bearinvt

LFD


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> I hope it makes chore time somewhat enjoyable, I had one last weeks in the yard and forgot how solid that cigar is. Enjoy brother!


It was tasty...chores felt decadent. But I'm still wored out!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Nobles VI


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s raining out here lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 306579


I like those better than the Brimstone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and Fog Theory pinot. Weekend went too fast.


----------



## ukbob

Last smoke of the day with a Brickhouse Double Connecticut Corona listening to Gold Radio, then to bed and hopefully get some sleep.


----------



## Ren Huggins

From the MAW goodness thanks to our good brother @Olecharlie, much thanks again!


----------



## huffer33

The T









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Roma Aquitaine box press


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Cohiba Nicaragua while doing some yard work









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley box pressed factory second


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HVC 500


----------



## huffer33

Dark rituals









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this 107, pretty sure this is courtesy’s @CgarDan 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoying this 107, pretty sure this is courtesy’s @CgarDan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it. These are a great change of pace cigars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Goliath..... Lancero is still the best tasting Tabernacle INMHO











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Viaje White.

Happy Monday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Joys Black


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva G Series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Call to Arms with Bolivian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva melanio and locatour red blend


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo and Johnny Walker.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CFed Naughty List


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hope everybody had a good Monday

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

Definition cigars Prolific


----------



## Aimless1

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Habano









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning y’all 
Double Maduro Dominican and a mug of IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

CH Las Calaveras ‘19


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Madderduro




----------



## OneStrangeOne

H.r. Blue with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

White Johnny


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

HVC from the ghost stash and Jacks
(I definitely like Nicaraguan puros...)


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea.


----------



## Olecharlie

A long day has ended. Now time for a smoke. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mr Sam and a taste of tin cup whiskey


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> HVC from the ghost stash and Jacks
> (I definitely like Nicaraguan puros...)
> 
> View attachment 306638


I recommend the Punch Gran Puro Nicaraugua in the 4.9x48 robusto size. Excellent smoke.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Long day today. Lots of paperwork to still do. 
this late hour is gonna bring me home though!


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Bolivian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Punch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally Starting my Rojas Cigar Specialist journey with the area of Condega
With straight Ligero

This is going to be fun, thanks to @CgarDann 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Corto x50
Happy Warped Wednesday


----------



## bowhunter444

Fat Bottom Betty









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Four years down
Performing like a racing horse


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi Archtype


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wheels Up

Rojas Statement.

I’ve tried the OSOK, KSG, and Bluebonnets. I think this one is my favorite so far. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

LaHerencia Cubana Core


----------



## Arry75

NS Timeless


----------



## jmt8706

Nearly nubbed it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel, Unholy Cocktail with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Cromagnon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Arry75 said:


> NS Timeless
> 
> View attachment 306697



I just reordered these. Really like them.


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Padron TAA Black 89


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enclave with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## huffer33

Rojas. Dropped it on the driveway before I started but it managed to hold together mostly.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

CAO Amazon (I think) and sweet tea... Cigar smokes like a chimeny and has some kick... Like it.









We got a new addition to the family. ..this guy comes everyday so I may as well start feeding him.


----------



## Olecharlie

I really enjoy these!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 12


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## BobP




----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and Iron Bean Dark Rocko....hope y'all have a great day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Peruvian coffee to jumpstart the weekend


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Olecharlie

My second cigar from the Cigar Specialist kit that @CgarDan








shared with me. This one is also from the region of Condega and the leaf is Seco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Out at my archery club doing some work enjoying a nice Julius Caesar shark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend

Forgot how much I enjoy these


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fuente Friday


----------



## jmt8706

Great cigar. Thanks @Aimless1 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday indeed











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Tirade with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Skinsfan1311

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

A. Fuente...I have no idea which one.


----------



## Aimless1

Fuente Friday


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a shark and Margarita









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea and 4 roses bourbon.


----------



## CgarDann

Had to dump this after an inch. Really weird profile










went for a mystery stick that turned out to be a nice mix of chocolate and spice flavors. Too bad I have no idea what this is 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

JSK Red Knight and Jack's


----------



## Rondo

Diplomatico


----------



## Olecharlie

This may be the first US Connie that I can say I enjoyed. On the other I can’t say I’ve ever smoked a Fuente that I disliked. I think the binder and filler in this one is doing the trick for me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Macanudo Inspirado Orange - it was a freebie that Fox cigars thru in on my last order


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th Anniversary "The Hammer", celebrating bringimg home a new four legged family member....he's 20 pounds already at 9 weeks!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Illusione Rex from @WNYTony and a glass of Abelour 12


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Las Calaveras


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

# 3 in my journey is the last one from the region of Condega and it is a Viso leaf. I decided to smoke by the regions. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fable, Fourth Prime with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Hickorynut

Tacos and Rage this mornin......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Local lounge with a Tatuaje Avion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Davidoff Chefs Edition 2017










These are what hooked me onto Davidoff. The classic mushroom and graham cracker flavor only a Davidoff lover knows. As with all Genève, the perfect construction, draw and burn are a given. 
My #2 favorite NC on the planet.


----------



## Arry75

Hanging with my little buddy enjoying a Las Calaveras 2020


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lance


----------



## haegejc

Davidoff Art Edition











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

A "I don't know what they are but you can have them if you want" courtesy of @TonyBrooklyn and sweet iced tea on this beautiful afternoon by the swamps.


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with throne of games at an awesome cigar lounge in Georgetown TX.


----------



## Arry75

Steet Taco


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> # 3 in my journey is the last one from the region of Condega and it is a Viso leaf. I decided to smoke by the regions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got this set waiting for them to rest a little before I take the journey 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## bowhunter444

Now I know why these are hard to find. First one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Small batch...Great cigar!


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Davidoff Chefs Edition
> So, what’s your favorite nc?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## mrolland5500

Green Hornet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Habano hankerin' and some Iron Bean Cast Iron....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma del Fuerte


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Olecharlie

Genetic Deformity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Fuma Em Corda


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje, Zombie Super Shot


----------



## Kopuffer

First time with this smoke and absolutely loved it!


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Epeenay and Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Cavalier Black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Had 3 or four of these left over from a box a couple years ago. Really good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> A "I don't know what they are but you can have them if you want" courtesy of @TonyBrooklyn and sweet iced tea on this beautiful afternoon by the swamps.
> 
> View attachment 306784


Enjoy bro you deserve them!
Besides you did me a big favor by taking them off my hands!
Peace Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

09FXSTB said:


> Small batch...Great cigar!
> View attachment 306790


They are fantastic. I remember when I smoked non Cubans.
Used to get them from a Tobacconist out in Chicago.
Jack Schwartz


----------



## Hickorynut

R44 Magnum and Irish Cream Iron Bean....cuz I can...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

BLTC Morphine.

Happy Sunday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Davidoff Chefs Edition 2017
> 
> 
> 
> These are what hooked me onto Davidoff. The classic mushroom and graham cracker flavor only a Davidoff lover knows. As with all Genève, the perfect construction, draw and burn are a given.
> My #2 favorite NC on the planet.


OK, second attempt after botching the first. Ron, what's your favorite nc?


----------



## Aimless1

AB factory 2nd


----------



## Rondo

@bearinvt Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin

Today
Not bad, not great.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I took these out of the package and it smelled like someone was baking a chocolate cake.


----------



## Gummy Jones

I only buy bic lighters with tigers on them. Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## CgarDann

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun and Spaten


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Caldwell The Last Tsar. 
It pairs perfectly with barrel proof whiskey


----------



## Aimless1

Predominantly Lot 23


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> @bearinvt Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin
> 
> Today
> Not bad, not great.
> View attachment 306817


I thought the same when I had one a while back, didn't care for it. I have one in lancero in my tupperdor, we'll see if it's better.


----------



## bearinvt

The Nub maduro from @Olecharlie. I had the double maduro bodyguard that came with it yesterday. I gotta say I liked that one better. The Nub was enjoyable for sure but the strength overpowered my taste buds to the point I really couldn’t differentiate between the flavor notes. I think I’ll try the Lunatic the first chance I get since I gather it’s supposed to be in the same category.

Thanks Charles for the nice package!


----------



## Gummy Jones

While listening to a John Lennox lecture


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon from UG, these are so good I am going to order another bundle


----------



## TX Cigar

Good ones earlier and now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yes it’s true, I have A Questionable Mind


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun With Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Split a box of these with @Rondo a while back.








This is my last one, good cigars for the price I paid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espinosa Orange Moon
Great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Leche de Mama Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas  smoking like a $20 stick, delightfully delicious 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Flores y Rodrigues and mineral water


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father, La Opulencia with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Sobremesa Brûlée earlier while soaking up some rays
Now enjoying this Nat Sherman


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sibony Reserve


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica after some yardwork.


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cakes


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got around to smoking an Ashton from @Wheels Up

That fancy @$$ stick blew my socks off.....if I were wearing socks. In true Southern fashion I wore my tried and true Crocs.

The Old Lady and Gravelette (who just gradeeated High School) went to the beach left Gravelcub and I alone for 4 days so had to catch dinner in the Swamps of Southern Looosiana, so I figured it was time to break out the Ashton. And let me tell you...I think he’s onto something sweet yet subtle, smooth and flavorful. I just may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!

Caught the Manchac Trinity. Garfish, Catfish, and Choupique....best served fried with a side of fries.


----------



## mrolland5500

I'm enjoying smoking so much lately I keep forgetting to post them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione, Rothchildes


----------



## bowhunter444

Sobremesa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC, Lawless with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm enjoying smoking so much lately I keep forgetting to post them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we thought you gave up on smoking and picked up knitting


----------



## Olecharlie

A 50 minute stroll and this Corto











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Providencia Essential


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## mrolland5500

Gummy Jones said:


> we thought you gave up on smoking and picked up knitting


My wife says it'll be cheaper lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Room 101 The Big Pay Back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Hemingway


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ME II with a cup of Bolivian coffee #tatTuesday


----------



## zcziggy

LFD double ligero courtesy of @OneStangeOne...great cigar, thanks man.


----------



## Olecharlie

Perdomo 10 Anniversary Sun Grown with a pour of Blanton’s. These are worth the coin











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Statement and some redemption bourbon.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## Hickorynut

Never too early to build a fire pyre for the weekend. Ima enjoy this Miami while I do that....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306887
> 
> Providencia Essential


I think that line is underestimated. All that I have had have all been very good...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hickorynut said:


> I think that line is underestimated. All that I have had have all been very good...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Boombox is one of my favorite new smokes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mixtape


----------



## Ren Huggins

Boondock Saint this nice evening


----------



## Wheels Up

[email protected] said:


> Finally got around to smoking an Ashton from @Wheels Up
> 
> That fancy @$$ stick blew my socks off.....if I were wearing socks. In true Southern fashion I wore my tried and true Crocs.
> 
> The Old Lady and Gravelette (who just gradeeated High School) went to the beach left Gravelcub and I alone for 4 days so had to catch dinner in the Swamps of Southern Looosiana, so I figured it was time to break out the Ashton. And let me tell you...I think he’s onto something sweet yet subtle, smooth and flavorful. I just may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!
> 
> Caught the Manchac Trinity. Garfish, Catfish, and Choupique....best served fried with a side of fries.


Shhhhhh...

Don’t just go telling everybody there’s a Dominican puro rolled at Chateau de la Fuente that’s readily available without the fuss of limited distribution!

Good looking dinner you caught there, even if I don’t know how to pronounce two of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

While watching the penguins


----------



## Protox

First post in a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

This Sun Grown and a mug of IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Master blend 3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Skull Crusher


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bellody


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a huge CAO fan about 10 years ago when I smoked a lot more nc's than I have been since.
Would definitely like to get a few singles to try out and see if the magic is still there.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Was a huge CAO fan about 10 years ago when I smoked a lot more nc's than I have been since.
> Would definitely like to get a few singles to try out and see if the magic is still there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Try the Italia as well, my recommendation.


----------



## jmt8706

I fell behind posting...


----------



## huffer33

Bin number one









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Spaten...what else can you ask for?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Last one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea.


----------



## Hickorynut

Curivari tonight....i had this staged for the morning.....but it has been a bunch of mornings and I haven't made it yet...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones box pressed


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Perla Habana maduro was ok but I think I prefer the corojo if I was given the choice.


----------



## jmt8706

Something smooth to end the day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## bowhunter444

Midnight Express









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning y’all 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Peruvian coffee


----------



## JtAv8tor

Getting the day going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Emilio AF2 on “Pad your post count” Thursday


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Aimless1 said:


> Toasty Jones box pressed
> 
> View attachment 306929


How do you like those? I've seen them on sale, a few times, on Cigar Page. They seem reasonably priced, but I've only seen them in bundles. Before I commit to 20, I'd like to hear the opinion of someone who has actually smoked one. Any tasting notes, that you'd care to share would be appreciated.


----------



## Aimless1

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How do you like those? I've seen them on sale, a few times, on Cigar Page. They seem reasonably priced, but I've only seen them in bundles. Before I commit to 20, I'd like to hear the opinion of someone who has actually smoked one. Any tasting notes, that you'd care to share would be appreciated.


I am not able to discern tastes or flavors. The box pressed version I find barely smokable. The round version has mostly been in smokable for me.

That said if you DM your address I am happy to senda sample for you to try.


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## jmt8706

That parrot on the band makes me want to burry my feet in some Caribbean sand.


----------



## JFran272

Rocky 03’ never fails me….. P.S. it’s hot as shit out chea 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

La aroma de Cuba, from the ghost stash...gotta get me some of these..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Tirade with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

At the campsite


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Hickorynut

Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press and Iron Bean.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Supershot
Oh my my. 
Oh hell yes.


----------



## lex61

Haile Selassie and Bob Marley on a beautiful Thursday afternoon.


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura with Broken Thorn whiskey.


----------



## bowhunter444

Flor Fina 858









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Peruvian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Aimless1 said:


> I am not able to discern tastes or flavors. The box pressed version I find barely smokable. The round version has mostly been in smokable for me.
> 
> That said if you DM your address I am happy to senda sample for you to try.


Thanks! I appreciate the feedback, and offer. I'll take a rain-check on that sample. No use wasting the postage

Thanks, again!


----------



## Wheels Up

RyJ 1975 Belicoso. Happy Friday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10

Avo heritage


----------



## Rondo




----------



## the camaro show

Hows everyone doing!


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anastasia and Black Rifle this morning


----------



## zcziggy

A Miami in house rolled of some kind and Jacks


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Two plus Two and a half


----------



## GunnyJ

Kristoff Sumatra after a s**t ton of yard work...


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Special 53 and Temple Bar single malt Irish  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Blanco Nine from the ghost stash... Beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## Hickorynut

Friday's Redemption courtesy of the jar of @Gumby-cr . Love that rainy day stash....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Hickorynut

Run over Nicky Maduro....Iron Bean and a fire pyre....well...Saturday...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

La Verite 2013









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Brazilia and Peruvian coffee on this damp Saturday morning


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## bowhunter444

Took the Harley out for a ride today stopped by the local lounge. Padron 64'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar

Farmer's Blend


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 26 with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Windy on the water tonight. 
Chose fat and cheap.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## bowhunter444

Pepin Garcia










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## BobP

Last night, yellow rose.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Carlos Torino Exodus 1959


----------



## Chaz76

Had a CAO OSA lot 54 after lunch. Have a Punch Diablo Scamp waiting for this evening.


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash


----------



## huffer33

...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## 09FXSTB

A #9 today. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## zcziggy

El trovador and Grolsch...too bad weekend is over


----------



## Gummy Jones

From before they were cool


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Henry's Clay Stalk Cut.
I didn't care for them originally but, after a year in the humi, it's really hitting all the right notes.


----------



## Olecharlie

Miami and Michters unblended American Whiskey 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Papas and IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage and Peruvian coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Dunhill Heritage Toro, running a bit low time to order another box. 😁


----------



## Aimless1

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Hulk Barberpole


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje S&B


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

C-Fed Velvet Elvis.
This one caught my attention.
Because it had Yellow Cello.


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> C-Fed Velvet Elvis.
> This one caught my attention.
> Because it had Yellow Cello.
> 
> View attachment 307082


Well...look at that...Tony jumped the fence


----------



## huffer33

Black belt buckle.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Well...look at that...Tony jumped the fence


Not Quite just trying one out to see what all the fuss is about.
Besides i would never hand out anything.
That i couldn't stand to smoke myself.
Just as i taste a meal.
Before i ask everyone to sit and eat.
I entertain a lot especially this time of year.
These will do nicely.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Yes


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

disregard




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Familia Robaina, Ilegal with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost city









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## OldGnome

Alec Bradley Prensado. I forgot to take a picture….


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## Aimless1

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## Rondo

Hot Cocoa


----------



## lex61

Xhaxhi Bobi El Ingeniero. Just sort of ok for me. Maybe I’ll change my mind but I think I’m glad I only bought a fiver.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Winston Churchill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Cuco with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A 64 and Iron Bean Integrity coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto 
Very tasty and one of the few old favorites I have enjoyed after trying them again after my year or so hiatus from nc's. 

Didn't care for most of the favorites I had left over for some reason. 

Glad I found another one that I still enjoyed. Was a little worried that I had lost my taste for nc's entirely. 

Wanting to get back into them to add more variety to my supply, and just felt like I was missing out on some great smokes by smoking only cc's. 

Have bought or been generously gifted about 50 different nc's recently and look forward to finding more I enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

C _Fed while wrenching the 65 Convertible Caddy.
Actually smoked two of them.
One dimensional.
But a good one trick pony.
Two pictures.
Skirts on and off!
LOL!


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes


----------



## CgarDann

Damn cold prevented me from enjoying cigars for a whole week. Well at least I make up for it today with Tat Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## [email protected]

I was looking forward to this beauty, but alas she’s packed tighter than than my pre-deployment D bag....
Sticking her back in the humidor till I get a Draw Tool....Modus. Or whatever works best


----------



## zcziggy

A 2015 Tat Monster courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and Spaten...both making a perfect evening by the swamps. Thanks Nathan...awesome cigar!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Neanderthal and Topo Chico 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Panacea while lighting up the grill.


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this Tatuaje Cojonu









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Criola


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur from my MAW, thanks @Olecharlie!!!


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura and monkey shoulder scotch after a big ribeye.


----------



## GunnyJ

This Undercrown Shade was lurking in the humidor. Not much of a Drew Estate fan but it was pretty good...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho/101


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Damn cold prevented me from enjoying cigars for a whole week. Well at least I make up for it today with Tat Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to a couple purchases and the generosity of several members on various forums, I have 5 different Tatuaje's to try for my first time. 

The marca seems to get lots of love, but for some reason have never tried one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

[email protected] said:


> I was looking forward to this beauty, but alas she’s packed tighter than than my pre-deployment D bag....
> Sticking her back in the humidor till I get a Draw Tool....Modus. Or whatever works best


I got a Modus II for Christmas and it has definitely payed for itself many times over in salvaged Cigars. 

Definitely a great too.

The Perfect Draw tool seems to get equal praise, but I have never even seen one, so nothing I can say on it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> Camacho Criola
> 
> View attachment 307136


How are they?

I loved the CAO Criollo Mancha back in the day, but sadly they discontinued the entire line, so I'm in search of a replacement. 

Can't decide between the Kristoff and Camacho.

I have read lots of good things about both.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

A few smokes and a manatee that hung out the entire time I smoked my “T”. I don’t blame him for hanging out it was a great smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife in for a annual check up with her Dr and I’m sitting out back on a picnic table smoking a cigar.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Don’t you just love it when you buy something and it comes with some age as a bonus 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

SA


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun while playing my first round of golf in almost 40 years. Had a great time.

Jaime Garcia relaxing after.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rocky Road


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ with Bolivian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

We’re getting some much needed  rain!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are they?
> 
> I loved the CAO Criollo Mancha back in the day, but sadly they discontinued the entire line, so I'm in search of a replacement.
> 
> Can't decide between the Kristoff and Camacho.
> 
> I have read lots of good things about both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never smoked a Kristoff. To my tastes the Camancho Criolla is 3 on scale of 1 -5 with 5 being the best.


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi

I just realized there is a Carl Jung quote on the other side of the wrapper


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

NS Timeless


----------



## jmt8706

cracker1397 said:


> A few smokes and a manatee that hung out the entire time I smoked my “T”. I don’t blame him for hanging out it was a great smoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that manatee would be interested in the noobie sampler trade. 😁


----------



## jmt8706

5 Vegas from today, AF Curly Head from last Friday.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus from the ghost stash.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Crowned head









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia 146


----------



## Olecharlie

Workout, breakfast and now











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Nobles VI


----------



## zcziggy

The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Congrats zig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Congrats zig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! Feels good after working almost seven days a week since the start of this chinese virus


----------



## [email protected]

Used my pocket knife as a makeshift holder

Griffins


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Thanks!!! Feels good after working almost seven days a week since the start of this chinese virus


Yeah many congrats Joe err i mean ziggy!


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Congratulations Joe!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Snitches


----------



## zcziggy

Round two...Bellas Artes Maduro and a really good cabernet


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## BobP

This thing is throwing some serious smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Rondo




----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Here! Here! Congrats zig!


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> View attachment 307214


Are you near the water, or did you get flooding from those storms?


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## Olecharlie

2019 BB











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Congratulations  on the Raise!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

after some yardwork


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Hickorynut

A Tat and some Rage....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> The Last Cowboy from the ghost stash...got a raise today so you guys can kiss my ash
> 
> View attachment 307195


Congrats Zig!


----------



## bowhunter444

Perla De Mar. Local B&M had an event yesterday and I picked up a box of these. Needs some more rest but has a nice creamy flavor. Perfect morning cigar with my coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Deliverance, Porcelain with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo

A Davidoff mini as I plan my strategy for the big bocci match.


----------



## bowhunter444

OneStrangeOne said:


> BLTC Deliverance, Porcelain with Peruvian coffee
> View attachment 307222


How are they? Just had a 5 pack delivered today gonna give them some rest before I try them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Last night enjoyed a Flathead 660 while burning some yard debris


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a morning meeting with Ashton before the weekend kicks off.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> A Davidoff mini as I plan my strategy for the big bocci match.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307223


I still have that box you sent me. I should start taking them to work to burn on lunch time.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Back from a quick little getaway to Woodstock for SIL birthday, beautiful place and weather was perfect, all around a good time.


----------



## talisker10

Avo ritmo


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ago Heritage


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

AF Magnum R Rosado and a pour of Chestnut Farms











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lambert 1675 with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lambert 1675 with a cup of Bolivian coffee
> View attachment 307238


What do you think Nate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What do you think Nate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really impressed with the first third, well balanced and smooth, construction is spot on. Seems to be med bodied and full flavor. I’ll probably pick up a few more for research purposes!


----------



## bowhunter444

Local lounge is having a cigar and bourbon night. Esteban Carreras rep in the house. Smoking a Chuba Cabra with Bulleit bourbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel. Worth it.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombats

A home roll that I named Insurrection 🏴‍☠️
Fillers - 1 CV Vuelta Abajo Ligero, 1 CV Corojo 2006 Seco, 1 PA Glasgow Magistrate
Binder - VA Dark Air Cured
Wrapper - Aged PA


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday and a sip or two of Eagle Rare


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## jmt8706

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I almost bought a fiver today.


----------



## Travoline

This is one of the times I wish I kept better records. I just know I got this from Small Batch COTM about 2 years ago. I”Whatever this is, it’s so damn good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

with a pour of Johnny Walker Black


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## ebnash

Nomad Waffle Cone and a Ley Lime Pirate Sour


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata and Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Smoking one of the freebies from last nights event at the local lounge. Black Cross on this raining and cold Memorial day weekend feels like March









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

jmt8706 said:


> How are those? I almost bought a fiver today.


It was great. Picked up 2 from a local B&M. Going back tomorrow to get at least a 5er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

1st time with this one.


----------



## bearinvt

Jacob’s Ladder


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rainy day


----------



## [email protected]

I’m not sure if these have a bad rap, but as far as Montes go, they’re my favorite and never had a bad one. Clean burn down to the point I cannot hold it and fair strength with full flavor. Also helps when I can pick them up when “deals” pop up for less than $4 a stick.


----------



## Wheels Up

Hemingway Maduro. I forget the size; either Classic or Signature. Happy Saturday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB

An anarchy to kick off the weekend.


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked

Toasty Jones


----------



## bowhunter444

Absolute crap weather here in the northeast having a couple beers and a Davidoff Late Hour at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

EZ The Cleaver from the ghost stash and The Prisoner red blend. Contrary to other parts of the east coast...beautiful afternoon by the swamps.


----------



## Protox

Been busy with family visiting but snuck this one in while grilling.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown 10


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

2nd stick Elysian Fields


----------



## jmt8706

Last one of the Chick Magnets.


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa Creme Brulee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

2nd Taco and yeah it’ ok but doesn’t exactly blow my skirt up lol. A different twist from Noel but again decent, very mild in strength and decent in body IMO











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Homie Gnomie agrees.....DE Miami









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar Robusto 
Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 
These were a favorite of mine and a staple 10 years ago. 
Glad to see I still enjoy them









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Dont normally smoke flavored cigars but owner of the local lounge asked my opinion on this. Drew Estates KFC. The first third of this cigar has a smokey bbq flavor in the after taste definitely different but in my opinion a good one. Might pick up a few for a change of pace cigar.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fable


----------



## Wheels Up

Sunday meeting up Holmes Creek with a Viaje Anniversary Ten Plus Two and a Half.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Sunday meeting up Holmes Creek with a Viaje Anniversary Ten Plus Two and a Half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So that's what the sun looks like.
I almost forgot we have not seen it in the northeast for days! lol
Enjoy!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Padron 4000 while I wait for the pork butt to finish


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura, Kings Gold with a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Blue

Tatuaje Havana VI

Rummaging through some things my mother had given me Ann’s found my grandfather’s ashtray. Thinking of him and his RG Dun.


----------



## mrolland5500

Finally got a chance to relax and enjoy a smoke wife's had me all over the place this holiday weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Umbagog


----------



## Olecharlie

Mexican San Andres maduro wrapper placed over a Brazilian Mata Fina binder and a Nicaraguan filler. The 2021 TAA release of CH Lost Angel’s. I think they hit a home run on this one. Earth, cedar, leather, cream, cayenne, white pepper. With some rest this will be great!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Gotta work tomorrow night, so I had my celebratory stick today...seemed fitting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## BobP




----------



## zcziggy

Yesterday, Camacho from the ghost stash and honey Jack's.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

BobP said:


> View attachment 307332


How do you like it?


----------



## bowhunter444

Finally stopped raining here in the northeast and temp got above 50. Sitting in the backyard enjoying a nice Cavalier









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Tacos and Peruvian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Dont normally smoke flavored cigars but owner of the local lounge asked my opinion on this. Drew Estates KFC. The first third of this cigar has a smokey bbq flavor in the after taste definitely different but in my opinion a good one. Might pick up a few for a change of pace cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A CNA here gave me 6 different Acids to try, and they definitely aren't for me 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Aganorsa Leaf and sweet iced tea...ghost, this is an awesome cigar


----------



## Hickorynut

Hankerin for a Diesel and Columbian Joe....expanding the pooch pasture....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Aganorsa Leaf and sweet iced tea...ghost, this is an awesome cigar
> View attachment 307341











Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## CgarDann

Souther draw cedrus Lancero NE finally getting some sun after a week of rains 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Finally got a chance to fish a little in my little 3.6 acre pond out back and surprisingly this Cohiba Serie M is pretty darn tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Grand Reserve Toro, a lovely cigar to end a lovely day.


----------



## Wheels Up

Padron 1964. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada - one of my favorite warm weather smokes

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## bearinvt

Blanco Nine. Still cool and damp in this neck of the northeast


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With thanks to our fallen warriors


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Call to arms


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

E.P. Carrillo new wave


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and B. R. Cohn cab...greetings to all of you that are celebrating the memory of a close one.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

888


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Privadas LCA BBQ Pig made by Quesada, seemed fitting after some bbq chicken and burgers on the grill


----------



## Olecharlie

At Bigstar lounge with a friend having Wiseman Maduro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto one


----------



## Aimless1

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## Chaz76

*Oliva Serie V Melanio







*


----------



## GunnyJ

Perdomo Lot 23 maduro.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Last Tsar


----------



## BobP

Almost forgot to snap a picture.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Vintage Cartier but sadly not vintage Padron.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Monte white









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

zcziggy said:


> Aganorsa Leaf and sweet iced tea...ghost, this is an awesome cigar
> View attachment 307341


Did the Ananorsa happen to be the Signature Series?

Planning to try them with my order for next month

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Did the Ananorsa happen to be the Signature Series?
> 
> Planning to try them with my order for next month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it was...really liked it


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> View attachment 307383
> 
> Almost forgot to snap a picture.


Great Cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master 

Smoked a fair number of the Zino's about 10 years ago when I smoked mainly nc's. 

So have had this before, just never this particular size 

Excellent in every regard. 

Great taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. Even the appearance was outstanding. Nearly invisible seams and only a couple very thin veins.

Perfect size too. Smoked for exactly an hour, which is what I prefer 

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tatuaje Tuesday. And the pool is finally open 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Taino problem a smoke can't help fix....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AB factory 2nd


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanut Butter Cookie


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

PDR el Plomo this is a bery good cigar but seems the Devil’s Tongue was darker and stronger if memory serves me correctly 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dias de Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,
> View attachment 307393


Been since before my over year long hiatus from nc's, and have discovered that I no longer enjoy some old favorites, but used to really like the Dias de Gloria Gloria's. 

Will have to try them again and see what happens 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Champagne with a bourbon chaser


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ren Huggins said:


> A Champagne with a bourbon chaser


I liked the champagne puritos, but didn't care for the Robustos 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Ren Huggins

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I liked the champagne puritos, but didn't care for the Robustos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan either but this was a gift from a non cigar smoker who keeps asking have I smoked it yet... But the knob creek small batch helps keep me into it.


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Conception


----------



## GunnyJ

A Nicaraguan 2nd...pretty much a dog rocket


----------



## Arry75

CAO MX2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Mr Brownstone









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Viaje Honey Hand Grenades with about 4yrs of age on it 2021 batch is much darker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Tasty


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Miami Reserva Series Reserva J21

Only my second ever Tatuaje. 

A bit on the milder side, but very tasty and good draw,burn and construction. 

Flavor did slowly pick up a bit as it went on









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Stulac White Light
100 degrees today in the chilly Northwest


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement


----------



## CgarDann

Roma therapy as some one says











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Factory Exclusive and a “Darn” good one!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Shrunken Heads with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
S


----------



## zcziggy

Leccia white and Locatour red blend. Hump day!!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier after yardwork and now with Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Viaje Honey Hand Grenades with about 4yrs of age on it 2021 batch is much darker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This years release uses a San Andres wrapper. All the other releases used a criollo wrapper. Both are great smokes though either way.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje Punisher


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Delicious cigar thanks again @BigPuffer


----------



## Arry75

Diamond Crown Black Diamond


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Winston Churchill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## bowhunter444

Afternoon at the local lounge with a velvet rat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

MUWAT Bait Fish 

Strong flavored little sucker, with great burn,draw and construction. 

A little to overpowering to the palate for me, just like the opus x and anejos I tried several months ago, that I used to love.

Appears my palate and likes/dislikes have changed over the last year smoking cc's almost exclusively









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thrifty but goodie Thursday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Nuevitas


----------



## Hickorynut

Having a Fierce conversation with Sam...Leccia White and Iron Bean Fierce









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and Spaten.


----------



## bearinvt

Smokln it cuz I got it. Likin it too with a helpin of Tullemore Dew.


----------



## Aimless1

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## jmt8706

Espinosa Wasabi


----------



## Olecharlie

Don Carlos Personal Reserve 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Boombox is one of my favorite new smokes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Murricane is my current favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Cameroon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hanging out at Casa Montecristo in Nashville chatting with the GM











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Dunhill Seleccion Suprema LE
Excellent in every regard. 

Great taste and great burn,draw and construction and nearly invisible seams with only a couple small, thin veins. 

Just a real treat all around. 

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

Perdomo ESV Imperio Sungrown


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Knight


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Dunhill Seleccion Suprema LE
> Excellent in every regard.
> 
> Great taste and great burn,draw and construction and nearly invisible seams with only a couple small, thin veins.
> 
> Just a real treat all around.
> 
> Will definitely be buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just a little jump in the wayback machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday 










For those who tried both. What’s the difference between these and Don Carlos Personal Reserve ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> Viaje Honey Hand Grenades with about 4yrs of age on it 2021 batch is much darker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new one has a maduro wrapper on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last couple of week’s standouts. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Courtesy of @Aimless1. Great cigar.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Absolutely nailed it


----------



## Rondo

#77


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gunslinger, Black Powder with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Grolsch...hope you guys have a nice weekend.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo and Michters American











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Earlier From the ghost’s stash.
View attachment 307556
And now an echo from his wish list.
View attachment 307558

It pays to know people.


----------



## GunnyJ

I was looking forward to this stick, but what a disappointment...thing was insanely tight. When the ash fell off it basically stayed in one piece when it hit the driveway, I was even able to pick it up and throw it away...oh, well. Had a good San Cristobal earlier...


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m having a 2018 FFOX Forbidden X Tauros the Bull.

It’s a good Fuente Friday. Sold one of my properties in Georgia, Wife and Kid are out of town, and I’m off work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

from earlier. Not sure what it is but good.


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Supershot


----------



## Arry75

FF Anejo


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Some kind of Diesel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier


----------



## BobP

Spotted overrun.


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> #77
> 
> View attachment 307549


I hope my local market basket has that Dr. Pepper in stock!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 307553


Never been a fan of the figarado, but definitely make an exception for the hemmingway line. Have thoroughly enjoyed every vitola I have ever had. 

Currently favoring the Signature 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

GunnyJ said:


> I was looking forward to this stick, but what a disappointment...thing was insanely tight. When the ash fell off it basically stayed in one piece when it hit the driveway, I was even able to pick it up and throw it away...oh, well. Had a good San Cristobal earlier...
> 
> View attachment 307559


I really like a very open draw and it really sucks to get a tightly rolled stick as my Modus tool can't do anything about it.

It the reason I have always shied away from the skinnier smokes, about 40rg or less. Have had more very tight ones with them, but there are a few exceptions that i smoke and haven't had any problems with 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Replacing skylights this morning. They replaced the wrong one and it didn’t roll up so now their having to replace two at their expense. They were ringing my doorbell at 6:30 this morning and wasn’t supposed to be here until 8 so I got out of bed grouchy lol. Now time for more coffee and this Corto.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Viaje Supershot
> 
> View attachment 307566


Great cigar but having to wear gloves in June is just wrong.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

BIsh


----------



## Kopuffer

Gumby-cr said:


> View attachment 307519


What a small world.... Good sir I believe we know one another lol... Seeing that EQ on the laptop lol. Kopuz here! Sending ya DM.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ashton VSG Robusto 

Haven't had one in about 10 years and it definitely lived up to my memory and notes. 

Just delicious and perfect in every regard 

Will definitely be keeping some on hand from now on









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Avo


----------



## CgarDann

New to me 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday a 2020 and today a 2021. BLTC BB. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Awakened one of







the last of this box after a 7 year rest.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

90 degrees here in NY


----------



## bearinvt

Don’t know what it is but it’s from the ghost stash so you know it ain’t bad.


----------



## Hickorynut

Pre EZ Nomad....running low on these.....with Guatemalen









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas Peruvian Gold


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Tacos with a pour of Rebecca Creek Whiskey.


----------



## bowhunter444

Finally cooled of enough to sit in the backyard. Smoking a Foundation The Tabernacle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

HVC La Rosa and Warsteiner pilsner...waiti g for the rain to come down


----------



## GunnyJ

Had this Viaje after doing yardwork...thought it was ho-hum so I followed it up with a Padron 3000 Natural (can't go wrong there).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enclave


----------



## Arry75

R&J earlier cutting the grass










Padron 50th Anny "The Hammer" Maduro for the evening


----------



## Arry75

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I really like a very open draw and it really sucks to get a tightly rolled stick as my Modus tool can't do anything about it.
> 
> It the reason I have always shied away from the skinnier smokes, about 40rg or less. Have had more very tight ones with them, but there are a few exceptions that i smoke and haven't had any problems with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


‘The Perfect Draw tool works far better than the poker apparatus in the Modus. I have both and after trying the Modus poker a few times I went back to the PD. I use the Modus for nubs. If the Modus had a similar draw bit it would be the ultimate cigar accessory


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Jeremy Jack 307


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown mystery stick and Costa Rican coffee, sinus clearing amount of white pepper, sweet cream, Cedar & spices, a closed foot and a pigtail, I’m guessing some sort of Viaje


----------



## bowhunter444

Gonna be another steamy one here in NJ. Enjoying a Dama Valada with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

With some death wish coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

My first non CC Montecristo 1935 Anniversary # 2. The first retro blows your brains out with black pepper. It is a very good cigar.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Aimless1

_Toasty Jones








_


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't had a candela in a minute


----------



## zcziggy

Matilde and cold beer...really hot afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Rondo

Tabernacle after a great day on the water with my lovely wife.


----------



## Chaz76

CAO OSA Lot 54


----------



## bearinvt

It hit 90 in the great white north today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Curivari Buenaventura Mini BV

Typically not a fan of the smaller smokes as anything under an hour just leaves me craving more.

Very tasty though, and good draw, burn and construction. 

Will definitely check out the larger vitolas









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier USA Exclusive


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Nomad Ballistic with 2 fingers of Basil Hayden


----------



## Rondo

EZ Sawed Off


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second stick, Rojas Maduro from UG bundle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## bowhunter444

Perdomo vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From Brother Bear in the MAW


----------



## bowhunter444

MB3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Hofbrau...this is probably my favorite AJ, still have to try the Ramón Allones though.


----------



## Hickorynut

Wanderlust courtesy of @MattT . I knew it was a bad idea.....1 is not enough....cold brew Iron Bean Blueberry as a pair









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Días de Gloria and Hofbrau...this is probably my favorite AJ, still have to try the Ramón Allones though.
> View attachment 307689


Currently, I'd agree. Allones is more dough, can't say I think they are better.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Millennium and Blanton’s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Noel Rojas UG Exclusive NFG18 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Not even going to ask how they are @mrolland5500 Sure their great! I mean it says Rojas, Right


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> Not even going to ask how they are @mrolland5500 Sure their great! I mean it says Rojas, Right


Oh they're fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Oliva MB sooo good


----------



## Mark in wi




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Trying to get the Oliva V and a pot of IBCC in before the rain starts











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature 

Extremely tasty, like the entire Hemingway line, and my current favorite.

Great size, great smoke volume, excellent burn,draw and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Super Deluxe


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## mrolland5500

Tat Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hypnotiq


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval and Storypoint cab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It’s a two Tat Tuesday, Miami and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday it is











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Arry75

64% reading on my cigar medic ROTT so fired one up mmm mmm, so far so good








BLTC BB 21


----------



## Rondo

Taco Tuesday


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Warhead
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Corto x50
Happy Warped Wednesday


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon, before the dog needs to go for her final walk of the day.


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## Rondo

Last years Bish


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## bowhunter444

Swamp Thang









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pretty sure this is an EZ Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookie. Ties for 1st place in the EZ line for me. Thanks
@Humphrey’s Ghost 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Purple Pepper and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

after some yardwork


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Undercrown Maduro and the prisoner red...counting down the days for my vacation to start.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cavalier Black....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Nomad FDLM


----------



## Arry75

Crowned heads las Calaveras 2020...have to make some room for the 2021s


----------



## TX Cigar

with some Elijah Craig whiskey


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Perla del Mar Perla G Maduro

My first of these, in fact had never even heard of them before. 

Part of a huge amount of various generously gifted J.C. Newman smokes.

Supposedly considered part of their bargain line, but certainly didn't really taste like it.

Very tasty toasted wood and earthy tobacco, with just a little spice on the finish. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction, and only a few thin veins and nearly invisible seams. 

Certainly didn't look, taste or smoke like a bargain Cigar to me.

Very enjoyable, and it was rott.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Got up early to watch the solar eclipse now sitting at home having a La Aroma and my morning coffee

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Lounge time with a CAO mortal coil









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Nubbed it. Delicious and consistent.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## mrolland5500

Bullet Diamond by Septimo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'15 Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo 

Smoked through a box of the robusos about 2 years ago and loved them.

The 6 years of age didn't seem to have changed the taste any, which is good, just seemed a little more mellow and tame than I recall, which was nice.

Great taste and burn, draw and construction and think I prefer the torpedo over the robusto size-wise.

Will definitely be buying some more next time I need to make an nc order.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Nasty Fritas courtesy of @Olecharlie and Jelly Jar red... Give me fritas...i don't care if they are Papas or Nasty.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wherever this came from thanks











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Diesel Unlimited


----------



## MattT

Enjoying a Warped FDV Cristalles while enjoying my latest camper purchase.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

zcziggy said:


> Nasty Fritas courtesy of @Olecharlie and Jelly Jar red... Give me fritas...i don't care if they are Papas or Nasty.
> View attachment 307802


I actually really like the Nasty Fritas, but the cheap side of me thinks they're priced too high for what they are.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

#stillhere











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

MattT said:


> I actually really like the Nasty Fritas, but the cheap side of me thinks they're priced too high for what they are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


You are right....but they are damn good


----------



## jmt8706

Jrfoxx2 said:


> '15 Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo
> 
> Smoked through a box of the robusos about 2 years ago and loved them.
> 
> The 6 years of age didn't seem to have changed the taste any, which is good, just seemed a little more mellow and tame than I recall, which was nice.
> 
> Great taste and burn, draw and construction and think I prefer the torpedo over the robusto size-wise.
> 
> Will definitely be buying some more next time I need to make an nc order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Watch for upcoming holiday sales. I was able to snag two boxes for $49 each a couple years ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quesada, Oktoberfest with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Los Tejanos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888 to start the weekend.


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BW Hyena


----------



## Aimless1

CH The Lost Angel


----------



## Rondo

Sinistro Honor Among Thieves with a Sophocles quote on the band.


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne Call to arms









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'12 Tatuaje Fausto FT166 Short Churchill 
Excellent in every regard. 

Never had a recent production to capare the effect of 9 years of age, but it was very smooth and mellow and extremely tasty. 

Will definitely pick up some of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

EZ blending session

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mich_smoker

#46


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Olecharlie

Should’ve bought a box, the 2021 is the best release by far on the BB in my opinion. The Largo is also the Vitola!!! Thanks for the hook up Mark! 

James Brown always ‘Rocks’











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

@Olecharlie - What are the odds?


----------



## Hickorynut

Somedays...I think about all my exes.....no....the EZ original cigar from 2016....wink









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Should’ve bought a box, the 2021 is the best release by far on the BB in my opinion. The Largo is also the Vitola!!! Thanks for the hook up Mark!
> 
> James Brown always ‘Rocks’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chocolate Chip Cookie in the pouring rain


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny no 1 and a few sips of Dos Hombres


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second stick, Fuente Friday Anejo


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost angel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion H-2K-CT and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Morphine and sweet, black iced coffee.


----------



## jmt8706

I think this is from the Secret Santa thing we did a couple years ago. Thanks @Olecharlie


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia V Melanio Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite regular production Davidoff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

BLTC last Rites











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

CgarDann said:


> My favorite regular production Davidoff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got very good taste my man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

1926


----------



## Chaz76

Espinosa - Comfortably Numb


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Crook of the Crown with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Hickorynut

In honor to Joe....Romatherapy....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

EP Carillo Pledge. Really nice flavor starts kicking about 1/3 the way in, but this baby really turns into a heavy hitter about half way through (and that's saying something for me). Uneven burn, but excellent draw. For me, still prefer the Encore line, but for those who like full and bold sticks, it's worth trying out.























Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Guardian of the farm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Casa Fernandez and a Dr. Pepper this evening


----------



## jmt8706

#sungrownsaturday


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Criola


----------



## bearinvt

Been at the lake for a few days with no internet or cell. There were cigars. 





























The morphine was from @Olecharlie from my wishlist. The Davidoff was from the @Rondo trade. The Pledge was from my botl Marty. There were others I didn’t get pictures of.

And now back home with one from the ghost stash.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Desvalido


----------



## Arry75

Fuente and Rabbit Hole Rye


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## Gummy Jones

3+ yrs old
Nubbed it


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

RP 1990 so so










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

The new deck is finally finished and I just got done spending the last two days sanding and staining the redwood rails. I'm beat.


----------



## Chaz76

A great late night smoke while smoking pork butt for a get together with friends tomorrow.
Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## bowhunter444

Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I REALLY like that stick!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

This HC Warhawk and IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff Signature Petit Corona

Just plain terrible in every way. 

Taste was mainly just sour and bitter tobacco and it was very underfilled, and the burn sucked even with multiple attempts to correct it. 

Extremely disappointed for a supposedly very premium nc.

Have really liked all the other Davidoff/Zinos I have had, but this one was just horrible









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Sunday, y’all.

No idea what this is or where it came from; sure is good though.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot.


----------



## zcziggy

man...there should be a delete post option...


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Happy Sunday, y’all.
> 
> No idea what this is or where it came from; sure is good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a man o war puro authentico corona maduro...very tasty and better than the last call in my humble opinion.


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> Happy Sunday, y’all.
> 
> No idea what this is or where it came from; sure is good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's a puff quote if I've ever heard one.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## mrolland5500

Providencia Trinitas Lancero 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> AB Prensado
> 
> View attachment 307896


Love the Prensado. 
Have only had the robusto.
Would like to try the torpedo though, since its pretty much a Belicoso, which is my favorite vitola 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Casa Fernández Aganorsa Leaf and some OJ vodka...will rain soon...good thing there is playoff hockey later on.


----------



## jmt8706

Eased my way into Sunday with a smooth smoke, and Iron Bean coffee this morning...gotta work tonight though.


----------



## bowhunter444

Hanging at the lounge watching some soccer with a Feral Pig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje El Trifundador 

Unsure on exact vitola as nothing close appears in my apps database, but it was around 4x48-50

Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction 

Made a nice after lunch smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Little Atabey from Bear in the MAW


----------



## BobP

mrolland5500 said:


> Providencia Trinitas Lancero
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are really good. I haven't seen any in stock anywhere, did you recently pick some up?


----------



## BobP

This was a good cigar. Near the end it gained some horsepower and cleaned out my sinuses, brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## mrolland5500

BobP said:


> Those are really good. I haven't seen any in stock anywhere, did you recently pick some up?


Now UG had some a few months ago I'm not sure if they have more but that's the place to check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> That's a man o war puro authentico corona maduro...very tasty and better than the last call in my humble opinion.


Aha! That was part of the AJF package you sent that destroyed my mailbox, isn’t it?

I sure enjoyed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Aha! That was part of the AJF package you sent that destroyed my mailbox, isn’t it?
> 
> I sure enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 glad you did


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II


----------



## zcziggy

Mi Querida from the ghost stash and Grolsch... Both make a happy Sunday


----------



## CgarDann

Let’s see what all the rage is about 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Gummy Jones

New to me


----------



## bearinvt

La Aurora Cameroon from the ghost stash out on the back porch smoking parlor. Nice stick to close out my long weekend.


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso

This stick had such a huge fissure, I didn’t need to cut the cap.


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed Track 7 and Cold Brew Iron Bean Rage....Beulah approves...
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bowhunter444 said:


> Hanging at the lounge watching some soccer with a Feral Pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You took the MIL? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Salvation


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m having a Fuente Hemingway Short Story while the rain softens the rumble of distant thunder.

The Good Lord gave us a peak of heaven when he gave us summer nights in Dixie.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> I’m having a Fuente Hemingway Short Story while the rain softens the rumble of distant thunder.
> 
> The Good Lord gave us a peak of heaven when he gave us summer nights in Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen brother... Amen


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Viaje Black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This an IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

I hate to toss a cigar but if I’m not enjoying it why not. This little guy is good.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Padron 3000 Maduro 

Excellent in every regard 

First half was fairly mellow and smooth, but it really picked up a lot in the second half. 

I'm a recently ex cigarette smoker and it still managed to make me a little bit queasy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Court Reserve


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fried Chicken


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Black Petit Robusto 

A little on the fuller side than i typically prefer, but a pretty tasty smoke and perfect draw,burn and construction.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Proper way to spend a Maduro Monday afternoon











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Flatbed Track 7 and Cold Brew Iron Bean Rage....Beulah approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Beulah looks like trouble! I recognize that glint in her eye!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aging Room Pelo Oro with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Jeremy Jack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

The T with an Old fashioned









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Room 101 San Andres


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TAA 2021 Lost Angel’s Full Bodied, medium strength. Light spice on Retrohale, smooth, buttery toast, almond, earthy, you gotta be tuned in to pick up the transitions and nuances. Especially the pararie dog  meat LMBO!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Avion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and single barrel Jacks while Cooper rolls around.


----------



## Kopuffer

What a great French fry!


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One of the best EZ in quite a while


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying a perfectly constructed ME II. Having trouble with Tapatalk so hopefully this goes through first time using the main site


----------



## jmt8706

Solid stick. Put out enough smoke, a satellite may think a forest fire started in my neighborhood.


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Arry75

Viaje


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Ugandan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Cromagnon Aquitaine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good morning all. Got called in last night so I’m off until Monday. Union rules. Don’t hate the player.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

OneStrangeOne said:


> Aging Room Pelo Oro with a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 307936


I notice that you are always drinking coffee with your Cigars. 

You don't find it interfering with the flavor of the Cigar?

I dont drink anything with my cigars as I don't want anything to interfere with the taste 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 307938
> View attachment 307939


Nice.
Love the Melanios.
One of my favorite nc's by far. 
Always excellent 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped Wednesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I notice that you are always drinking coffee with your Cigars.
> 
> You don't find it interfering with the flavor of the Cigar?
> 
> I dont drink anything with my cigars as I don't want anything to interfere with the taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I’m writing a review I usually drink Topo Chico mineral water. It keeps my palate cleansed. 

Cigars are made to pair with coffee, Bourbon or your favorite drink. If paired correctly they compliment each other. 

Nathan enjoys his coffee and knows more about cigars and pipe tobacco than the vast majority of smokers. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> If I’m writing a review I usually drink Topo Chico mineral water. It keeps my palate cleansed.
> 
> Cigars are made to pair with coffee, Bourbon or your favorite drink. If paired correctly they compliment each other.
> 
> Nathan enjoys his coffee and knows more about cigars and pipe tobacco than the vast majority of smokers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know a lot of people pair them with some type of alcohol. 
I used to smoke while drinking years ago when I still drank. 
Now i don't drink anything at all as I want to be able to taste only the Cigar. 
Some water occasionally would be nice though as it wouldn't interfere and some Cigars have a very mouth drying finish 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Ren Huggins

Having this nice Illusione from @Fusion with some Colombian coffee, thanks!


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 307611
> 
> Rojas Peruvian Gold


Wait. What?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Flor de Ybor City Toro Maduro 

Very tasty and great burn,draw and construction, especially for a fairly cheap cigar.

Planning to pick up a Sampler of the marca to try out a few of the other vitolas without having to by 5 of any Single vitola









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Wait. What?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PCC stick
Very unique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGnome

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I notice that you are always drinking coffee with your Cigars.
> 
> You don't find it interfering with the flavor of the Cigar?


I always have a beverage with a cigar. Sometimes it's water, more often it is something much more substantial. Frequently it is coffee.


Olecharlie said:


> Cigars are made to pair with coffee, Bourbon or your favorite drink. If paired correctly they compliment each other.


This.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HVC


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Luv these, been too long since I had one and this Churchill is the Bees Knees! Thanks @Gumby-cr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver red blend.. It's been raining for three days in a row... What a waste of vacation time.


----------



## CgarDann

Tyrannical Buc











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tatuaje black.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I notice that you are always drinking coffee with your Cigars.
> 
> You don't find it interfering with the flavor of the Cigar?
> 
> I dont drink anything with my cigars as I don't want anything to interfere with the taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I’m trying a cigar for the first time I’ll usually stick with water. I don’t see coffee as interfering with the cigar but rather they complement each other. It does take some experimentation to figure out what types of coffee work with different blends of tobacco but that’s just part of the enjoyment. There’s definitely combinations that just don’t play nice together! It’s actually easier to pair tea than coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anni with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bought these on a friend's recommendation ~4 years ago. 3 years ago they were awful. Today it had some nice moments.


----------



## Hickorynut

Flatbed VLI. All 70 boxes of flooring are on the third floor....I am pooped....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Good morning all. Got called in last night so I’m off until Monday. Union rules. Don’t hate the player.
> View attachment 307993


Now that's a Daddy's Day bonus!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> If I’m writing a review I usually drink Topo Chico mineral water. It keeps my palate cleansed.
> 
> Cigars are made to pair with coffee, Bourbon or your favorite drink. If paired correctly they compliment each other.
> 
> Nathan enjoys his coffee and knows more about cigars and pipe tobacco than the vast majority of smokers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We pair cigars with the coffee most of the [email protected] 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Been a crazy day of meetings finally relaxing with a Fuentes exquisitos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida Triqui Traca


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with Uganda coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> We pair cigars with the coffee most of the [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


My favorite pairing.
Partagas Short any type of coffee.
BLACK!


----------



## Olecharlie

Gummy Jones said:


> Bought these on a friend's recommendation ~4 years ago. 3 years ago they were awful. Today it had some nice moments.
> View attachment 308016
> 
> I smoked one Gurkha in my life and tossed it half way. I don’t get it with those cigars.


----------



## mpomario

Highlights from last week.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today before it gets too hot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Reserva Real Nicaragua Toro

Very smooth and very tasty, and excellent draw,burn and construction. 

Would seriously consider getting more in the future.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BlackWorks S&R


----------



## Ren Huggins

A serie v maduro for lunch


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ren Huggins said:


> A serie v maduro for lunch


Nice. Love all of the Oliva Serie line, and especially the melanio

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Nice. Love all of the Oliva Serie line, and especially the melanio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with Oliva in my book either. They are a very solid go to, even the Melanio 2nds.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ex’s redux


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

GOTF night watch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hanging at my club smoking a Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and Spaten


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura, The Royal Return with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308039
> 
> Ex’s redux


Is that Habano or Maduro? How does it compare to the OR? I really liked the OR Habano.


----------



## Arry75

This one has been sitting in my humidor for a long time and I have no idea where or when I got it. AJ Fernandez Pinolero and for some reason I was not expecting much and torched it as a yardgar. A lap or two in on my tractor I thought, wow, this is pretty good! I only got halfway through it before I had to go in and start prepping dinner but I didn't dare toss it. I left it in the tray and will revisit it after I smoke my 2021 Lost Angel later


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Is that Habano or Maduro? How does it compare to the OR? I really liked the OR Habano.


Criollo 98 Habano
It’s not even similar to the original
Entirely new cigar, and in my opinion, far inferior
YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Criollo 98 Habano
> It’s not even similar to the original
> Entirely new cigar, and in my opinion, far inferior
> YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figures, I bought a fiver of the OR and didn’t think much of the the first one so I didn’t buy anymore, dug one out about two years later and was blown away! Of course by then they had moved on to the Maduro.


----------



## Rondo

EZ Sawed Off


----------



## Gumby-cr

Lost my Xicar XO cutter today but I'm smoking this and drinking a few 16% beers so I'm feeling pretty good right now


----------



## Arry75

CH The Lost Angel, wow, so flavorful already!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Figures, I bought a fiver of the OR and didn’t think much of the the first one so I didn’t buy anymore, dug one out about two years later and was blown away! Of course by then they had moved on to the Maduro.


I loved the maduro
I’ll let these sit for two years
They couldn’t get any worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Todos Las Dias


----------



## Olecharlie

This morning really enjoyed this one @Gumby-cr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Now this Knuckle and a pour of Weller Rye cigar courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Uganda coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a King B









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 308041


Nice.
The Prensado is probably tied with the Tempus line as my favorite Alec Bradley's 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Hanging at my club smoking a Don Carlos #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How are they?
Have a couple in my cart along with the no.3's to try out with next months order 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Criollo 98 Habano
> It’s not even similar to the original
> Entirely new cigar, and in my opinion, far inferior
> YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the criollo smokes.
Used to love the CAO criollo, but sadly it was discontinued at some point. 
Trying to find a suitable replacement now.
Have a Kristoff criollo in my cart for next months order to try out. 
I hear good things about Kristoff. 
Never had any of their offerings before 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

OneStrangeOne said:


> Flor de los Antillas with Uganda coffee
> View attachment 308058


@OneStrangeOne 

How are they?
I have a Belicoso in my cart for my next order to try out the marca for the first time as i hear good things about them 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A delicious Añejo thanks to @bearinvt


----------



## bowhunter444

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are they?
> Have a couple in my cart along with the no.3's to try out with next months order
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great cigar I normally buy a box a year

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Great cigar I normally buy a box a year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good to hear 
I have loved the few don Carlos I have had so far, but I'm a very big Fuente fan to begin with. Definitely my favorite nc marca 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last night and today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Received my COTM from Cigar Federation today decided to smoke the Snitches Get Stitches. For ROTT its burning great with a tight ash. Flavors as of the first third are creamy light and sweet coffee with spice hints of cinnamon and cloves. The finish is a little cinnamon and black pepper through the retro hale. Would definitely recommend a fiver for the collection.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Received my COTM from Cigar Federation today decided to smoke the Snitches Get Stitches. For ROTT its burning great with a tight ash. Flavors as of the first third are creamy light and sweet coffee with spice hints of cinnamon and cloves. The finish is a little cinnamon and black pepper through the retro hale. Would definitely recommend a fiver for the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


@bowhunter444 


Have been looking for a good cotm.
How is the Cigar federation one on average?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Jrfoxx2 said:


> @bowhunter444
> 
> 
> Have been looking for a good cotm.
> How is the Cigar federation one on average?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is my first month so cant say for sure but what I recieved looks good. With cigar federation you will get boutique cigars which for me are harder to find that is why I chose them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> This is my first month so cant say for sure but what I recieved looks good. With cigar federation you will get boutique cigars which for me are harder to find that is why I chose them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. 
Their price seems to be pretty inline with every other one I've seen, but it seems like you get better cigars from cfed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Moon Garden Nocturnal Harvest
From my Brother @Olecharlie


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Blackbird Cuco


----------



## Olecharlie

A new favorite of mine!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308070
> 
> Moon Garden Nocturnal Harvest
> From my Brother @Olecharlie


As Mario would say #HELLYEAH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> As Mario would say #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a blind taste test, I would honestly say well rested CC with lots of twang
I knew I should’ve joined Drop, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Ratzilla never disappoints











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jrfoxx2 said:


> @OneStrangeOne
> 
> How are they?
> I have a Belicoso in my cart for my next order to try out the marca for the first time as i hear good things about them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It’s a good smoke, lots of black pepper, spice and cedar. Construction can be hit/miss, I actually quit buying DPG/MF for a while because of this. Back when they were having ’issues’ it seemed like maybe one in five were so tight that even poking em wouldn’t help. I’m hoping that they’ve got it together again as there’s several of their blends I like. So far I haven’t had any problems with this batch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ezra something with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## huffer33

From a pass a few years back. I can't remember the details but I believe it was supposed to be paired with an IPA. It has an interesting fizziness and a bit of a root beer aspect I suppose.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Roma Craft Wunderlust. 
Very flavorful. 
A1 sauce, bittersweet chocolate and rye bread


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley factory second


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> #77
> 
> View attachment 307549


55


----------



## Hickorynut

Viaje and Iron Bean Thor Iced. Please don't make me run during this one...lol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto II. I almost threw the ashtray out when discarding my cigar boxes from this week. I had no idea the plascencia boxes came with an ashtray! Does the Sixto 2 box come with an ashtray too? If so I threw that in the recycle bin in the fall...dooh


----------



## Mich_smoker

Courtesy of @Rondo WTS.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tatuaje Little Hassel


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor Del Valle


----------



## bearinvt

Just 4 kix


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Project 7 with Uganda coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dirty, hot and tired...need food and a shower...but first.....10th Anni Diesel and a cup of Guatemalan.....priorities...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

High end Cameroon wrappers are unmatched. 
Thanks @CgarDann


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and Peet's


----------



## Gumby-cr

This with a modified cutter


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> This with a modified cutter
> View attachment 308106


Better watch out...those "cutters" are nasty


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Zino Platinum Z-class 550R (robusto)

Just as tasty as I remember from 10 years ago and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Couldn't have been happier with this smoke. 

Only have 1 left so definitely need to buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 83tonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## [email protected]

finger covered in fish guts shortly after light up. “Almost” had to shoot an aggressive gator who came at my kid.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 308108
> 
> 
> finger covered in fish guts shortly after light up. “Almost” had to shoot an aggressive gator who came at my kid.


You don't shoot gators...you wrestle them


----------



## bearinvt

Out of a bomb from a brother not in the forum. Is there a protocol for those?

In any event it was very generous. All of them are from 2016.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

That Amazon Basin from 2016 was the original year of production
Those were special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bearinvt said:


> Out of a bomb from a brother not in the forum. Is there a protocol for those?
> 
> In any event it was very generous. All of them are from 2016.
> View attachment 308112
> View attachment 308113


Nice.
Always nice to get a bomb with mystery contents. Very exciting to crack open the box and see what goodies you got.

I was fortunate enough to get a bunch of bombs from different members on various forums over the last couple months. So many I lost track of who sent what. 

Really helped me finally have all my tupperdoors near capacity and have a surplus for once.

The Cigar community is very generous with their own for sure 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso










Trying to keep my buddy cool


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That Amazon Basin from 2016 was the original year of production
> Those were special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what he said. He recommended saving that one for a special occasion.


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a Viaje with our tropical depression today.

Also had my first opportunity to use the draw tool on my Modus II. This thing was tighter than a belt buckle at a buffet. Pretty good though after a minute with the harpoon.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Having a Viaje with our tropical depression today.
> 
> Also had my first opportunity to use the draw tool on my Modus II. This thing was tighter than a belt buckle at a buffet. Pretty good though after a minute with the harpoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And you still have all your fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> That’s what he said. He recommended saving that one for a special occasion.


Never save a cigar for a special occasion
Fire that thing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Crowned Heads Jericho hill 12 Honest Men

My first of these, in fact, my first lancero ever 

Great taste, and lots of it but without being too strong or overwhelming to the palate. 

Started with a little bite of spice in the first third, but disappeared after that. 

Great burn, draw and construction inspite of the wind (which Wyoming always has).

All around great Cigar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this Rare Leaf Reserve









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Last years Bish.


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo

Asked the butcher’s son to give me a couple of nice sizzlers. He did an awesome job! Smoking this while smoking one then I will reverse sear.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000


----------



## Arry75

Sticking with Padron, 50th anny


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wheels Up said:


> Having a Viaje with our tropical depression today.
> 
> Also had my first opportunity to use the draw tool on my Modus II. This thing was tighter than a belt buckle at a buffet. Pretty good though after a minute with the harpoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those were so freaking good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Emilio AF2


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Private Reserve (Black Label) Petit Lancero 

My first of these 

Very tasty, and nice and smooth and mellow. 

Perfect burn and construction but the draw was a bit tight, not terribly though.

Overall a really good smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

First time with this. It’s starting out good! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

zcziggy said:


> You don't shoot gators...you wrestle them


We only wrestle when there’s money on the line. Nuisance gators get “dealt” with.









just smoke one with this “bow” wrapped around it...... if this looks familiar, please help me id this gem!!!!!


----------



## southpaw13

Turns out having two little ones doesn’t leave much time for a smoke. First one this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> We only wrestle when there’s money on the line. Nuisance gators get “dealt” with.
> View attachment 308136
> 
> 
> just smoke one with this “bow” wrapped around it...... if this looks familiar, please help me id this gem!!!!!


Nomad White Chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot Cocoa with Marshmallows Cigar #2 from my COTM club









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CCCJ with some PCR Goose Hollow coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Spicy Habano 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 15


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kudzu Axil


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Charlie
Great little smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje S&B with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

My first Padron. … 1964


----------



## bearinvt

Father’s Day smoke. 

L 500 Oscuro from my son


----------



## bowhunter444

Esteban Carreras Unforsaken









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed Back Forty


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite BLTC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

What a beautiful Sunday Evening and its even better with a Padron 64 anniversary











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last of a great box

RIP


----------



## ebnash

Sunday afternoon, it's cooled down to 75 and no one else is home. If I was a Father, this is all I would want today. Happy Fathers Day, gentlemen.


----------



## GunnyJ

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Integrity, so good


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## mpomario

So far.








This Ginger was very good.
















La Colmena from my TN brother for Fathers Day. 








This evening with a LP Infringement and IPA from Ash and Ember in Cedar Hill then finishing with a Last Call Flaquitas. My favorite vitola of these.








Happy Fazha’s day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Rondo said:


> High end Cameroon wrappers are unmatched.
> Thanks @CgarDann
> 
> 
> View attachment 308104


I try to tell people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That Amazon Basin from 2016 was the original year of production
> Those were special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sent me some from those didn’t you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Crowned Heads Jericho hill 12 Honest Men
> 
> My first of these, in fact, my first lancero ever
> 
> Great taste, and lots of it but without being too strong or overwhelming to the palate.
> 
> Started with a little bite of spice in the first third, but disappeared after that.
> 
> Great burn, draw and construction inspite of the wind (which Wyoming always has).
> 
> All around great Cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They need to make another run of those. Just smoked my last one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> You sent me some from those didn’t you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Casa Turrent with Uganda coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Dark Sumatra with Iron Bean Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown sungrown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature 

Excellent smoke, like all of the Hemingway's. 

The Signature has become my favorite vitola recently 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi











Nicaraguan Overrun Double Maduro
Tasty


----------



## [email protected]

tried to smoke it down more but burning the tips of my fingers. Really need to get a Modus one of these days!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Olecharlie

Great cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Visiting Miami for a few days. Sun, beach, ocean, beautiful ladies. And Davidoff Year of the Dragon 2012











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

..


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## Rondo

I’m surprised more of you full bodied lovers don’t smoke these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Uganda coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning y’all 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Genetic Deformity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

The more I smoke these the more I like them









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Celebratory smoke tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Surrogates, Crystal Baller with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

DE Factory Smokes











partagas Legend


----------



## Rondo

el Oso










@Gumby-cr what’s the occasion, Greenie?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Knight


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> el Oso
> 
> View attachment 308229
> 
> 
> @Gumby-cr what’s the occasion, Greenie?


I passed another kidney stone that I've been dealing with since February


----------



## Aimless1

Foundation The Tabernacle


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Buck Shack red blend


----------



## Gumby-cr

BOTL Lancero


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded chef


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little Roma at sundown








Congrats @Gumby-cr! I know you can finally relax.


----------



## MattT

Here piggy. Liga9 FP.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gumby-cr said:


> I passed another kidney stone that I've been dealing with since February


Great news GOD BLESS!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Uganda coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## Jrfoxx2

A.J. Fernandez New World Cameroon Double Robusto 

My first of these 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Couldn't have been happier with it, and had a nice full hour burn time.

Will definitely be buying more of these in the future









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

EP Carrillo New Wave


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Still king of the LCs


----------



## Hickorynut

RB Genesis and cup of IBCC Fierce









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## bowhunter444

White chocolate and truffles









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> EP Carrillo New Wave


any good? seems pretty smooth and bland


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> any good? seems pretty smooth and bland


It's not too bland. a little gram cracker a little light cedar, it's not complex at all but went well with my sweet tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Haitian Blue coffee,


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature
This one was rolled TIGHT 3/4 of the way to the end. Would have been lost if not for the draw tool.


----------



## jmt8706

Three of us smoked a Serie V today, who else wants to join?


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Three of us smoked a Serie V today, who else wants to join?


I'm out...thinking on getting the Monticello from Holts next time, I like them a lot more


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano the bull and red blend...is it ever going to stop raining by the swamps?


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

A bandless 2nd at Zion National Park


----------



## GunnyJ

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That Amazon Basin from 2016 was the original year of production
> Those were special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are...I think I still have 5 or 6.


----------



## BobP

Copa something, I don't know, must've been in a sampler that I bought.


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> I passed another kidney stone that I've been dealing with since February


Hellyeah, congrats

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Rojas KSG









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Bipolar

Fn great stick!


----------



## Arry75

CH Las Calaveras 2020


----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Aurora Embassador Habana Corojo Churchill 

My first of the brand 

Very tasty. Only a couple thin veins and nearly invisible seams. Great draw,burn and construction all around.

Nice long smoke time too

Would definitely buy more in the future 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One shot One Kill and a pour of Woodinville port cask 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308245


Great Cigar Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Came across a bottle of blantons


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Uganda coffee


----------



## haegejc

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Came across a bottle of blantons
> View attachment 308272


One of my favorite Bourbons !


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Last Rites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This short perfecto and Iron Bean Integrity coffee after eating an Apple Fritter for breakfast lol



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

25th Anniversary


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Great Cigar Mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Dvd to date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I don’t know, they all look the same
Timetraveler, Shapeshifter, Heartbreaker, Dreammaker, Lovetaker


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Ren Huggins

Xhaxhi Bobi Baba Jan


----------



## GunnyJ

San Cristobal Elegencia


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GunnyJ said:


> San Cristobal Elegencia
> 
> View attachment 308285


Headed out West Gunny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Headed out West Gunny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...already there. The mules are tired!


----------



## Aimless1

Looks like rain moved in for the remainder of the day. 
Returned from a 2 1/2 hour dental appointment. Interesting smoking experience with temporaries and partially numb mouth.


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> Lol...already there. The mules are tired!


How is Donner pass these days?.. hope that ain't an after dinner smoke. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Giorgio Di Cremma

Hi everybody,

provided this is my first post here, I want to celebrate this moment firing up a new Toscanello from a brand-new pack. I really love the intense aroma with typical smoky and spicy notes. How are your feeling about Toscanello? I wish to know and start sharing experiences, feelings, emotions. Yes, for me smoking brings good vibes (sorry, I'm from Italy and my english understanding is not so good! forgive me!) and it seems that time stops for a while.

Grazie a tutti / thank you all

Yours, Giorgio (from Naples, South Italy, tha home of pizza!)


----------



## UBC03

Giorgio Di Cremma said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> provided this is my first post here, I want to celebrate this moment firing up a new Toscanello from a brand-new pack. I really love the intense aroma with typical smoky and spicy notes. How are your feeling about Toscanello? I wish to know and start sharing experiences, feelings, emotions. Yes, for me smoking brings good vibes (sorry, I'm from Italy and my english understanding is not so good! forgive me!) and it seems that time stops for a while.
> 
> Grazie a tutti / thank you all
> 
> Yours, Giorgio (from Naples, South Italy, tha home of pizza!)


Better than some of the guys around here..

"Y'ALL" know who yunz are..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Welcome! I’ll smoke a Toscanello if I’m working in the shop or yard sometimes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Haition coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Giorgio Di Cremma said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> provided this is my first post here, I want to celebrate this moment firing up a new Toscanello from a brand-new pack. I really love the intense aroma with typical smoky and spicy notes. How are your feeling about Toscanello? I wish to know and start sharing experiences, feelings, emotions. Yes, for me smoking brings good vibes (sorry, I'm from Italy and my english understanding is not so good! forgive me!) and it seems that time stops for a while.
> 
> Grazie a tutti / thank you all
> 
> Yours, Giorgio (from Naples, South Italy, tha home of pizza!)


Never smoked one but welcome and bring pizza next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Bipolar

Old Henry. First one in 4 years. Super solid!


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Habano and The Cleaver... Finally stopped raining down here... Frogs were happy though.


----------



## bowhunter444

Well aged Lost City









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Trouble Maker from the ghost stash


----------



## TX Cigar

Flatbed with glass of Cab.


----------



## Arry75

Staycation time! Plasencia Alma Fuerte Salomon


----------



## GunnyJ

Giorgio Di Cremma said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> provided this is my first post here, I want to celebrate this moment firing up a new Toscanello from a brand-new pack. I really love the intense aroma with typical smoky and spicy notes. How are your feeling about Toscanello? I wish to know and start sharing experiences, feelings, emotions. Yes, for me smoking brings good vibes (sorry, I'm from Italy and my english understanding is not so good! forgive me!) and it seems that time stops for a while.
> 
> Grazie a tutti / thank you all
> 
> Yours, Giorgio (from Naples, South Italy, tha home of pizza!)


Ciao Giorgio


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## lex61

Nougat, milk chocolate, almonds, leather, cinnamon, (heavy) whipping cream, frosting, cedar, cloves, graham crackers, caramel…. Surely I’ve missed a few 

All in all a decent cigar. Probably the first EZ I’ve smoked in two years.


----------



## jzoub

Giorgio Di Cremma said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> provided this is my first post here, I want to celebrate this moment firing up a new Toscanello from a brand-new pack. I really love the intense aroma with typical smoky and spicy notes. How are your feeling about Toscanello? I wish to know and start sharing experiences, feelings, emotions. Yes, for me smoking brings good vibes (sorry, I'm from Italy and my english understanding is not so good! forgive me!) and it seems that time stops for a while.
> 
> Grazie a tutti / thank you all
> 
> Yours, Giorgio (from Naples, South Italy, tha home of pizza!)


Ciao Giorgio,
I brought back a sampler pack of Toscanos when I was in Italy a few years ago. They burn and taste great. Especially since they resemble lower price cigars here in the states. An overall very good bang for your buck I would say.
Welcome


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail and Uganda coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Waffle Cone


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A post-colonoscopy 2020 Bish

I









@Madderduro, or anyone, I saw those Old Man and the C coffins for sale. Is it a worthy $10 cigar?

Welcome to the forum @Giorgio Di Cremma


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> A post-colonoscopy 2020 Bish
> 
> I
> View attachment 308318
> 
> 
> @Madderduro, or anyone, I saw those Old Man and the C coffins for sale. Is it a worthy $10 cigar?
> 
> Welcome to the forum @Giorgio Di Cremma


I’ve seen impressive reviews on the Culebras
I haven’t seen anyone smoke the Fausto Lancero yet
Mine will be here tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

TGIF


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Friday already, Can’t wait until Monday TGIM on the way. 888 Anejo 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Street Taco


----------



## MattyIce

Great way to start the day!


----------



## jmt8706

Pouring rain out the whole time I was smoking this in the garage. Never split, or expanded. Excellent smoke!


----------



## [email protected]

@Olecharlie, brother...... how much coffee do you drink a day?! The cigars I get, but I hadn’t seen anyone drink that much coffee since Sgt Krohn in Ft Hood 2002 era


----------



## Madderduro

@Madderduro, or anyone, I saw those Old Man and the C coffins for sale. Is it a worthy $10 cigar?

I’d say they are. Really enjoyed the culebras


----------



## Madderduro

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 308331
> 
> 
> @Olecharlie, brother...... how much coffee do you drink a day?! The cigars I get, but I hadn’t seen anyone drink that much coffee since Sgt Krohn in Ft Hood 2002 era


I don’t think he can hold a candle to Nathan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 308331
> 
> 
> @Olecharlie, brother...... how much coffee do you drink a day?! The cigars I get, but I hadn’t seen anyone drink that much coffee since Sgt Krohn in Ft Hood 2002 era


I only drink 16oz in the morning lol. Mark is correct can’t hold a candle to Nathan.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and sweet iced tea


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Anejo


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Enjoying this Mi Amor more than the Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## CgarDann

Back home in time for Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Lounge time with a Ratzilla









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Rain all day and thunderstorms every day in the 8 day forecast. Cheap cigar day: 

DE Factory Smokes











Toasty Jones










Double Maduro Nicaraguan overrun


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Travoline

Wanted something consistent and good. One of my go to sticks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## GunnyJ

La Palina Classic Rosado


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD DL with PCR coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2015 LC48

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

Only my second CH ever, but I'm impressed so far. Will definitely be trying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Breakfast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub and Iron Bean Integrity of course, in the bug boys cup lol. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Back home in time for Fuente Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you’re back! Did you see where that Condo fell in Miami. Really sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dunhill? I can't see the band well enough to tell...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Dunhill? I can't see the band well enough to tell...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


2021 limited edition Winston Churchill 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> 2021 limited edition Winston Churchill
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ah, ok. 
Thanks. 
Really couldn't tell. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Almost 4 hours of smoking time from this beast


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Glad you’re back! Did you see where that Condo fell in Miami. Really sad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The condo that fell was like 3 miles from where we stayed. Huge tragedy. Praying for life’s lost and families of the fallen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Well I had a Cuban unicorn on Thursday to celebrate my birthday ( habanos thread ) and today another unicorn Davidoff Diadema Fina 2006. Was lucky to find this one while shopping in Greenwich CT a few months back











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Birthday Melanio....you made it to three! Enjoy your remaining time with this cup of Iron Bean Fierce.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Avo Heritage


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winston Churchill with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

After a T-bone I thought this would be a prime choice to select.

Grade-A cut from the ghost stash.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mi Querida
Hope everybody is having a good weekend!








Happy belated birthday @CgarDann!


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny No 1


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

DE Undercrown Sun Grown Robusto 

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

Added to my list to buy in the future. 

Excellent all the way around 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Caldwell










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma, Whiskey Rebellion with PCR coffee


----------



## Scap

With Iron Bean's Loki. Feels weird smoking a cigar, especially a non-CC after getting drawn so deeply into the pipe side.


----------



## Aimless1

PDR El Trovador complements of @Humphrey's Ghost 
Pleasurable way to begin my day


----------



## MattyIce

Haven’t had one of these for two years. It started out disappointingly bland but now it’s coming back to what I used to love!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anarchy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto 

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction, and a nice hour long smoke.

Would definitely buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AB Factory 2nd


----------



## bowhunter444

Cigar Federation boutique second. Dont know what brand it is but has excellent quality and flavor. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## MattT

Continuing on with my Lancero streak here...Herrera Esteli EL









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pre-review this 560W but it’s ROTT Great draw, burn kinda whacked. Corojo wrapper, cubanese flair. Barnyard in the foot with slight cinnamon and leather on cold draw. Nutty creaminess with baking spice and a little white pepper on retro-hale off and on. Mild to medium body and strength medium- full in the last third.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO, Fogata and PCR coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aroma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Luv this Sungrown Pepper on the retro and of course IBCC Integrity.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Obsidian White Noise Gordo

At 60rg, the fattest cigar I have ever smoked. 

Didn't feel awkward like I was expecting, and great smoke volume. 

Extremely tasty and great draw and construction. Burn was off the entire time, but that may have been from the constant, fairly strong winds. 

Would definitely buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Adventura the Navigator











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

La Aroma Monarch


----------



## [email protected]

This Killer Bee was.....killer! And only when I sipped some water, it somehow got better?! I’m not sure what voodoo or magical blend is in this, but I’m absolutely floored. To say I “enjoyed” this cigar would be a disservice to the maker. Impeccable construction, the burn never wavered more than 1/8”, but stayed razor sharp for the majority of the burn. 
















I managed to get a couple short puffs after this before sending it off for a proper Viking burial.


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura with a pour of Rebecca Creek.


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Dark Sumatra and Topo Chico


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked










Camacho Corojo












Inspired by @bowhunter444 to go find and smoke this


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ortega serie d black


----------



## Arry75

CH The Lost Angel


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'18 Padron 1964 Anniversary Hermoso Maduro 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction and a decent smoke time if you pace yourself. 

Will definitely be trying one of the larger vitolas of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The Breakdown
Wrapper
Ecuadorian Maduro
Binder
Ecuadorian Habano
Filler
CT Broadleaf, Nicaragua & PA Broadleaf 

I just gonna say it, best damn cigar I have ever smoked start to finish. Who would ever think to put this combination of wrapper, Binder and fillers together. If there is one out there someone please inform me because I think James Brown is a Genius. BB2021











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mixtape


----------



## BobP




----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> The Breakdown
> Wrapper
> Ecuadorian Maduro
> Binder
> Ecuadorian Habano
> Filler
> CT Broadleaf, Nicaragua & PA Broadleaf
> 
> I just gonna say it, best damn cigar I have ever smoked start to finish. Who would ever think to put this combination of wrapper, Binder and fillers together. If there is one out there someone please inform me because I think James Brown is a Genius. BB2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is high praise! Convinced me to get one of the last boxes I could find out there. My addiction recovery had been going very well too.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with PCR coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Picking blueberries in my secret spot with a KFC to keep the pine flies at bay
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipolar

Olecharlie said:


> The Breakdown
> Wrapper
> Ecuadorian Maduro
> Binder
> Ecuadorian Habano
> Filler
> CT Broadleaf, Nicaragua & PA Broadleaf
> 
> I just gonna say it, best damn cigar I have ever smoked start to finish. Who would ever think to put this combination of wrapper, Binder and fillers together. If there is one out there someone please inform me because I think James Brown is a Genius. BB2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What make is that?


----------



## Olecharlie

Bipolar said:


> What make is that?


Black Label Trading Company referred to as BLTC 2021 Bishops Blend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sumatra Dark good cigars for $4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> That is high praise! Convinced me to get one of the last boxes I could find out there. My addiction recovery had been going very well too.


“addiction recovery”
Hahahahahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76




----------



## mpomario

From the last week or so.











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Today.
View attachment 308461




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana CORE


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> “addiction recovery”
> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I even had my wife fooled until today!


----------



## MattyIce

Well these have 3 years of aging. The spice has toned down from what I remember and still has that creamy woodsy finish for me. Not getting the sweet I remember in the first third let’s see how it finishes!


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday. I love tats in general but this Escasos E is really amazing. Not sure how much age is on this but it has no harshness at all and although the strength is a bit diminished its all flavor Highly recommend this beauty











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure what it is but pretty tasty with a cold beer at the campsite.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

A.J. Fernandez Last Call Habano Geniales

Pretty taste, but with a slightly bitter aftertaste. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction though, and surprisingly long smoke time for its size.

If it weren't for the bitter aftertaste, I would definitely buy more as they are also very cheap, but just didn't make the cut.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Tat Black Tuesday


----------



## zcziggy

HR and honey Jack's


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## Hickorynut

Havevnot had a cigar in a few days....also haven't been bitten by flying fire ants....wonder if that's connected?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Jrfoxx2 said:


> A.J. Fernandez Last Call Habano Geniales
> 
> Pretty taste, but with a slightly bitter aftertaste.
> 
> Perfect draw, burn and construction though, and surprisingly long smoke time for its size.
> 
> If it weren't for the bitter aftertaste, I would definitely buy more as they are also very cheap, but just didn't make the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Give them rest...they will shine. At least 6-8 months....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hickorynut said:


> Give them rest...they will shine. At least 6-8 months....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good to know,thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Good to know,thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maduro needs a bit longer. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## huffer33

Guardian of the farm night watch


bowhunter444 said:


> Picking blueberries in my secret spot with a KFC to keep the pine flies at bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From one of our plants I put in 12 years ago.
















Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Arry75

Sparking up this Elsyian Fields


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Tabernacle and Famous Grouse scotch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and PCR coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> Havevnot had a cigar in a few days....also haven't been bitten by flying fire ants....wonder if that's connected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I dunno but those little suckers can sure bite!


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s raining  time to head to the front porch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> It’s raining  time to head to the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s rain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What’s rain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, it’s been extremely hot here. 77, now and scattered showers. Sun is back out and 89 for the high, tomorrow 81 and some rain Friday and Saturday 82 and sunny. A nice little break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

HVC and humidity for lunch today.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Had to smoke one ROTT. Its too hot to drink, just opened an IPA and it’s-getting warm already











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot Cake on this very steamy day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Baka to end this beautiful afternoon before the rains take over for the next 3 days 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun










Thanks to @Cigary glowing review I took a chance and ordered a box on blind faith. Think of him every time I light a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial.


----------



## Rondo

Jeremy Jack


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Tacos


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Gran Tarapaca Carmenere... No, I don't want to hear you guys bitching about humidity...is like a sauna by the swamps today.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sindicato Cubico


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Flor Fina 8-5-8 Rosado Sun Grown 

On the milder side and very mellow and smooth but still plenty of great flavor. 
Very much enjoyed it and glad I have 16 left.

Perfect draw and construction, burn was a little bit off throughout, but not enough to need correction. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cake here too!


----------



## bowhunter444

Creme brulee with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Padron Serie 1926 No.2 (Belicosos)

Extremely tasty and very smooth and mellow. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

One of the best nc's I have had so far 

Would definitely buy more in spite of the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Juarez yesterday from @Wheels Up, RyJ this morning with some Iron Bean coffee.


----------



## Olecharlie

Emilio AF1 from 2012 edition. I smoked the next release of the AF1 but never this one. Straight cut and toasted a cherry, lips were tingling and retro on the first draw WOW, blew my head sideways. Paired with some Blanton’s. Great cigar!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Picking blueberries in my secret spot.
> 
> Lucky man I luv blueberries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Celebrating the arrival of my nephews first born, Padron 40th with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and home made sangria


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Something from one of this guys @zcziggy favorite blender and some Turkish coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Something from one of this guys @zcziggy favorite blender and some Turkish coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!! Cameroon and turkish coffe


----------



## Gumby-cr

2fer tonight


----------



## bearinvt

Brazilia Lambada with a tawny port


----------



## Hickorynut

Casa de Turrent that was gifted. Fairly mild and the SA wrapper is sweet....tryin to tidy up, the last of my kin are looking to exodus from Cali and are coming to visit...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC BB 21


----------



## MattyIce

Tuff day to day but a good smoke and drink makes up for a lot!


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday morning with a Flor Fina 858









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This V and IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

ROTT and I should have waited. A very wet cigar.
Casa Fernandez Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

Roma therapy. Weekend guests due to arrive just after lunch with 6 year old twins so I don’t expect much peace and quiet for a few days.


----------



## MattyIce

Morning!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Joya de Nicaragua Joya Red Short Churchill

A little on the stronger side than I typically prefer, but not a lot, and still very tasty. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction also












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick #4 with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and leftover home made sangria. Hope you guys have a Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Aimless1

Rolled greens this morning











Mulched this afternoon. If you look closely two of the gnomes are smoking cigars 😃










Finally Fuente Friday










Time to relax, eat and make merry!


----------



## BobP




----------



## Olecharlie

A Special Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Travoline

I think this thing has been hanging around for years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano The Bull and leftover home made sangria. Hope you guys have a Happy 4th of July.
> 
> View attachment 308599


Same to you zig. Try to stay cool.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Perla Del Mars with my morning coffee on this cool wet day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The C
These things are fantastic


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada
Really like these.


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Maduro courtesy of @OneStrangeOne to kick off the weekend.


----------



## MattyIce

Morning!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Arry75

Umbagog


----------



## Arry75

Inferno Flashpoint, got it for free in a sampler..not bad


----------



## bearinvt

ROTT. Very good


----------



## Aimless1

Taking a break from reclaiming an old flower bed. Installed edging, removed weeds, leveled it and marked out where to plant flowers 

After this delightful stick I will plant,relevel, add Preen, mulch and water. A full days work for me.

Partagas Legend


----------



## Gummy Jones

Forgot I had these


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicosos No.2

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. Beautiful appearance too with only a couple tiny veins and nearly invisible seams. 

Will definitely buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Local B&M got these yesterday. Fruit Leather privada LCA release. Not bad has dry fruit and leather notes with a nice black pepper finish on the retro hale. Tried the murder hornet cigar yesterday which was another LCA room 101 release it was more to my flavor profile.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipolar

Diesel Unlimited d.L.
Not bad!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick #5


----------



## TX Cigar

Firing up the grill for some ribeyes.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Never had this one before


----------



## Rondo

I’m not exactly sure of what this is, but I’m positive that I like it. EZ, I’m guessing.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> I’m not exactly sure of what this is, but I’m positive that I like it. EZ, I’m guessing.
> 
> View attachment 308648


CFed back from the dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

CGLE


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

God of Fire


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Oliva MB Torpedo 

oi


----------



## Olecharlie

Not sure what TAT this is since I mainly smoke MEII. Oh its a Karloff I think











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Definition Prolific with my morning coffee. Happy 4th of July everyone!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Flor de los Antillas with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning, beautiful morning here.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Number 5 by Ghostly


----------



## Aimless1

MOA Ruination


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Casa Cuba Divine Inspiration 

Pretty tasty. For some reason had some of the unique taste I only get from 10+ year old and Vintage cigars.

Also fairly mild and mellow overall 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Happy 4th everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 anny no 1


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Padilla 88 Anniversario Robusto Box Pressed 

Very tasty and very smooth. 

Great burn, draw and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy 4th.


----------



## bearinvt

Happy 4th


----------



## Aimless1

Nomad Trouble Maker complements of @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Library with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Jrfoxx2

DPG My Father Flor de las Antillas Belicoso 

Pretty good, but just didn't quite do it for me, so didn't make my bookmarks of nc's to buy again. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction though 

Not a bad smoke, just nothing special









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy 4th!


----------



## Rondo

CBT


----------



## bowhunter444

RYJ Vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## BobP

I think this is some sort of CFed, maybe a second. Not positive. But, if it doesn't turn around in the next five minutes, I'm pitching it straight into the manure pile. Definitely not digging it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jrfoxx2 said:


> DPG My Father Flor de las Antillas Belicoso
> 
> Pretty good, but just didn't quite do it for me, so didn't make my bookmarks of nc's to buy again.
> 
> Excellent burn,draw and construction though
> 
> Not a bad smoke, just nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They need about 12-18 months rest to hit their prime, still not all that but much better than rott.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy 4th Folks! Fittin one in between calls...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Happy 4th everyone! 
Enjoy your day


----------



## huffer33

Happy Independence Day!!!

Anejo number 46









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## jmt8706

Happy fourth everyone!


----------



## Olecharlie

7.5 x 40 Lancero 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Hulk


----------



## Gummy Jones

La barba red - or what's left of it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Monte White with the morning coffee, enjoying this great morning in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Perez Carillo Encore


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

good morning everyone!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Second today


----------



## CgarDann

Barbacoa - the Taco pirate 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Supershot. I may have to get another bundle of these.


----------



## Aimless1

Ago Heritage


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Horrible at picking out notes but the cold draw on this gave me the most chocolate I’ve ever experienced


----------



## Arry75

Mil Dias


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Tirade, I’m down with this  ring 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Pretty tasty so far just into the first third


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement


----------



## Wheels Up

Took the wife and kid scalloping out of Steinhatchee on the Junk|Works executive yacht. Had a gorgeous day with glass-flat seas. Topped it off with and Ashton Symmetry on the run back at a dashing 11 knots.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986

Enjoying a freehand 440 PA puro while I look at some dirt-priming VA Brightleaf I removed from a few plants tonight. A few were wilting and yellowing already from the recent heat and not coming back up at night. I took them off so the other leaves can use the energy to get bigger.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Joya De Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This and a 16oz of IBCC Integrity of course.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## Olecharlie

Charlie’s cigar of the year 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Fog Theory red blend...you can see the swamps humidity on that glass.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Like trying to smoke in the shower zig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Baba Jan this afternoon


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Like trying to smoke in the shower zig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t give anybody any ideas. It’s only a matter of time until somebody starts posting pictures of themselves in the shower with a cocktail umbrella/nub tool.

They’ll catch on and suddenly everybody will have a pair of @Rondo Gloves and the As-Seen-On-TV @zcziggy Florida Man Shower Stogie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Don’t give anybody any ideas. It’s only a matter of time until somebody starts posting pictures of themselves in the shower with a cocktail umbrella/nub tool.
> 
> They’ll catch on and suddenly everybody will have a pair of @Rondo Gloves and the As-Seen-On-TV @zcziggy Florida Man Shower Stogie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let's go viral!!!!


----------



## huffer33

09FXSTB said:


> View attachment 308716
> 
> good morning everyone!


Bold move for the morning 









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Wheels Up said:


> Took the wife and kid scalloping out of Steinhatchee on the Junk|Works executive yacht. Had a gorgeous day with glass-flat seas. Topped it off with and Ashton Symmetry on the run back at a dashing 11 knots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha nice, that's my kind of yacht.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT ROTT.......Woahh good! May have to order more


----------



## Wheels Up

huffer33 said:


> Haha nice, that's my kind of yacht.


Lols- thanks. It’s a glorious, 30-years-old clunker for sure.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arturo Fuente Magnum R 44 Rosado Sungrown 

Excellent taste all the way to the nub

Great draw, construction was good other than the wrapper peeling a little bit in the middle, and burn was slightly off the entire length, but not enough to really need correction. 

Overall, a good smoke with an excellent taste. 

Will definitely be buying more of these, but in a larger vitola so the enjoyment lasts longer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain on the way for a week and we need it badly! 
V and Iron Bean Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m having a delicious Añejo 888 this morning, courtesy of @09FXSTB

Thanks, brother!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Double Maduro Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

Ortega Jalapa

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Freebie that fox threw in on my last order


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Ortega Jalapa
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


wonder what was the "sensitive content" in that picture...what are you posting bud?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> wonder what was the "sensitive content" in that picture...what are you posting bud?


Dang! They NSFW'd my cigar? I guys I have to start posting pics on the ashtray again. Maybe the cigar is too veiny for posting


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this Lawless watching this wonderful rain come down. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Mil Dias EL 21. Fantastic cigar Will have to find more to buy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Osok









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Drew Estate Factory Smokes

With rest they don’t suck. Pleasant on a hot and humid evening.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Maduro and hot black tea...if you can't fight the heat, better join it.


----------



## Rondo

zcziggy said:


> wonder what was the "sensitive content" in that picture...what are you posting bud?


Must’ve been his feet. Mods are _really _cracking down.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano Requiem Maduro and hot black tea...if you can't fight the heat, better join it.
> View attachment 308814


How is that cigar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo 1935 Anniversary Nicaragua No.2

Very tasty. Leaning toward the fuller side a little and with a little bite to it.

Perfect draw, burn and construction, and a solid hour of smoke time. 

Overall an excellent Cigar and will definitely buy again. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

First smoke on a week night in a long long time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> How is that cigar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it a lot. Perfect construction, little zing, a little sweet and a lot of smoke.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Must be insane to have a hot cocoa on such a humid night but here I am…
CFed Hot Cocoa


----------



## Arry75

MF The Judge


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday opps sorry wrong forum picture edit!


----------



## Olecharlie

Great little smokes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Welcome back @Travoline


----------



## bowhunter444

Calm before the storm. Enjoying a Rojas Statement before I start to get things put away before this tropical storm hits tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Oliva O today, the rest from the last couple days.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Super Deluxe with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Was going to smoke this one, but been battling a sinus infection and last night lost my taste / smell sooooo there goes today’s attempt.


----------



## Wheels Up

Pulling the last few engine parts I need off of a donor vehicle before I have the rest hauled off for scrap. Found that the Modus is a good tool for anytime you don’t want to touch your cigar- not just nubs!

A.F. 8-5-8 with a candela wrapper and a PBR because… ‘Murica.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Hoyo Silver!


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped and Temple Bar 10yr  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Los tejanos lancero









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Ren Huggins

Thanks goes to @Olecharlie for this one


----------



## lex61

CigarFed Boutique Second and range balls. Wish my ball striking had been as good as my cigar.


----------



## Hickorynut

Corto and tree frogs....niece and family found there new homestead I hope. They'll be 10 minutes away on their own 30 acres....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## MattyIce

Just got these in the mail today excited to try my first BLTC…


----------



## msmith1986

DC No.3









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Morning guys!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From This Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFran272

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

The rains are done for a few days. Now time for a nice smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Crowned Heads Mil Dias Edmundo 

Decent taste, a little on the stronger side. 

Great burn,draw and construction 

Just didn't really do it for me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and home made sangria. Hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## Olecharlie

HN and Topo Chico mineral water 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last few. 
My 4th smoke.








































UG Ohana Piranha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cromagnon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Incase this hasn’t been posted











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Anejo 49 courtesy of @Rondo as the fire mesmerizes me.


----------



## Arry75

Oliva MB Torpedo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with a cup of Haitian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway signature










Archetype Axis Mundi










My Father


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## lex61

Never met a Warped I didn’t like


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown Factory 2nd with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

AJ Fernandez Enclave









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Xhaxhi Bobi Nothing special 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Olecharlie said:


> Incase this hasn’t been posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I went to the website today and was wondering why it wasn’t working.


----------



## 09FXSTB

hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988

My first Warped 

Great burn, draw and construction, and certainly wasn't bad in taste, but another that just isn't for me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arash

Seems overpriced to me.


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 77










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trouble Maker from the ghost stash and sangria...turned out that is the best way to drink the wine you have and don't particularly like.


----------



## Rondo

Black Works S&R


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Havana











La Barba Red


----------



## bearinvt

From the @Rondo trade. Once I Modused that stem out of it it’s burning pretty good.


----------



## Arry75

Illusione fda


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AF Don Carlos 80th Anniversario Personal Reserve Robusto 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

An outstanding smoke in every regard. 
Definitely glad I have 4 more left









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

This was from a bit earlier today


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## MattyIce

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308966


What is that HG?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MattyIce said:


> What is that HG?


EZ Fried Chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyCat

Delivered a couple of old swamp coolers to a friend today, had a couple of Rocky Patel Junior Connecticut. Decent short smokes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 1926 natural with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Morning gents! An old favorite…


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Padron 1926 natural with my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Recently had a no.2 and loved it. 
One of the best nc's I have ever had. 
Definitely plan to get more, price be damned

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I favor these over the Brimstone











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CBT


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown SunGrown.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Arry75 said:


> Undercrown SunGrown.
> 
> View attachment 308974
> View attachment 308977


I have a lot of the Undercrown Maduro Corona Dobles, but haven't tried one yet. 
It will be my first Undercrown, and one of only a few ever Drew Estates. 

Looking forward to it making it into my tupperdor of cigars for the month to try it since I have so many, and the Undercrowns get good reviews and comments on the forums and online reviewers 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Haut today


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CH Las Calaveras EL 2019 LC50

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Couldn't have been happier. 

All around great cigar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Last night











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Black Crown Sons of Anarchy










Thankyou @Humphrey's Ghost for the Ezra Zion Cleaver


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Here is Trouble. Another great cigar from Cadwell. Flavors of Almond and cinnamon with a raisin sweetness with a little pepper on the finish. Definitely need to get a few more of these









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Jrfoxx2 said:


> CH Las Calaveras EL 2019 LC50
> 
> Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction
> 
> Couldn't have been happier.
> 
> All around great cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was super close to grabbing that but thought I might run out of time before the rain. Bws Green hornet instead.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## [email protected]

huffer33 said:


> I was super close to grabbing that but thought I might run out of time before the rain. Bws Green hornet instead.
> View attachment 308985
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Impressions of it? I’ve got one but it’s wrapped tighter than possible to smoke. I’m waiting till I get a Modus before I give it a go


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got my sniffer worker at 90% capacity. Tested it out on a Warped 1988









3 weeks of daily rain, I’m about to start bailing hay with this grass!!!

30 minutes in. Razor burn. Semi Sweet flavors, retro quite sharp. Glad I grabbed a 5 pack!!
















First Warped, thoroughly impressed


----------



## Arry75

CAO Flathead 660


----------



## Olecharlie

Sumatra and a night cap of Blanton’s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> EZ Fried Chicken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking EZ Picnic Table. 🤣


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Duplicate


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped and IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## DanWil84

Been a while! Noel Rojas









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Starting the week with Illusione Eperney 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Roma Craft Intemperance EC XVIII










AJ Fernandez New World Cameroon


----------



## Madderduro

I hate clowns…was still a good cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Call to Arms and a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Whiskey Row









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Los Tejanos.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Alma Del Fuego Flama - absolutely excellent in every regard


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## Arry75

TheRealQuincy said:


> Alma Del Fuego Flama - absolutely excellent in every regard
> 
> View attachment 309020


Excellent choice!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

DE Liga Privada No.9 Robusto 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Great smoke all around 

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Arry75 said:


> Excellent choice!


Right back at ya!!


----------



## Arry75

Oliva MB Torpedo


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## huffer33

[email protected] said:


> Impressions of it? I’ve got one but it’s wrapped tighter than possible to smoke. I’m waiting till I get a Modus before I give it a go


 Sorry for the slow reply - it was outstanding.


----------



## Olecharlie

Bespoke and IBCC Integrity coffee black of course. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Zino Classic No.1 Tubos 

My first of these 

Sadly, quite bland and generic. Fortunately, they were cheap, especially by Davidoff/Zino standards. 

It did pick up a fair bit in the last third, but still just generic tobacco taste. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction though.

Definitely wont be buying more unless the other one I have tastes radically better, which is unlikely. 

Oh well, they can't all be winners









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Just found this in my humidor. Not sure where it came from. Perfect timing to place an order for - 10 pack. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AJ Enclave


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Haitian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CgarDann

One of those days Honey and hand grenades to lift the mood 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Birthday cigar courtesy of the green man from the 2019 Christmas pass and Jack's single barrel. First Opus for me...very good if I may say so...this thing can easily spoil you.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday. Happy Birthday Zig.


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Birthday cigar courtesy of the green man on 2019 Christmas pass and Jack's single barrel. First Opus for me...very good if I may say so...this thing can easily spoil you.


Happy birthday Zig!


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Havana


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@zcziggy Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Arry75

Panacea Green.....very tasty thus far


----------



## Arry75

zcziggy said:


> Birthday cigar courtesy of the green man on 2019 Christmas pass and Jack's single barrel. First Opus for me...very good if I may say so...this thing can easily spoil you.
> 
> View attachment 309037


HBD!!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

DE Nica Rustica El Brujito 

Extremely tasty with a hint of coffee. 
On the fuller side, but not overwhelmingly 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

An excellent Cigar in every regard, especially for $5

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy birthday @zcziggy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Once again !

Happy birthday @zcziggy
All the best Tony


----------



## Hickorynut

Belated Birthing Day wishes to your Mom @zcziggy ! Looks like you did the man spa right!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

601 Blue with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## [email protected]

OneStrangeOne said:


> 601 Blue with Costa Rican coffee
> View attachment 309051



Good gravy! That cello is darker than a banana peel,
How long has that been aging!?


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> Good gravy! That cello is darker than a banana peel,
> How long has that been aging!?


Bad question to ask...the answer might make you feel like a huge noob...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> Good gravy! That cello is darker than a banana peel,
> How long has that been aging!?


LoL, since 2012, last of the box.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, since 2012, last of the box.


Told ya....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## [email protected]

La Gloria Cubana. Been resting for a number of years. 7 at least Nice and smooth. Glad I still have a few more aged ones like this !!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Started day with Nicaraguan overrun while playing golf. Could not keep it lit so chucked it on the 3rd tee 

Gave a Toasty Jones to my partner. First timehe has smoked more than half a cigar. He thought it was really good.
Returned home to a Hoya de Monterey.


----------



## CgarDann

Protocol La Zona. Just ok inmo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Jrfoxx2

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial no.1 

Not very good in the taste department, first half required 3 to 4 puffs to get any smoke volume, burn required constant correction in the first half too.

All around just not a good smoke.

Definitely won't be buying again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Moon Garden Nocturnal Harvest and A pour of Woodinville Port Cask Whiskey.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw desert rose









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Af rosado sun grown magnum


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Elijah Craig Small Batch.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

It’s been a while since I’ve had a Drew Estate, I forgot what a smoke bomb these are


----------



## Arry75

Perdomo 10th Anny Natural


----------



## jmt8706

Happy belated birthday @zcziggy !


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## jcarro33

La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial #1


----------



## [email protected]

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


impression of Green Hornet.
I just went to my one and only local smoke shop on a 45 mile area and requested they began carrying BLTC / BLS as they’ve never heard of them.....

The Deep South seems to be a geographically anomaly, insulated from all things great. No Blantons, Pappys, Eagle Rare , MSND, Bookers,.........Tito’s and Woodford is about all I can get without calling in a favor to out of state brothers!!!


----------



## bearinvt

[email protected] said:


> impression of Green Hornet.
> I just went to my one and only local smoke shop on a 45 mile area and requested they began carrying BLTC / BLS as they’ve never heard of them.....
> 
> The Deep South seems to be a geographically anomaly, insulted from all things great. No Blantons, Pappys, Eagle Rare , MSND, Bookers,.........Tito’s and Woodford is about all I can get without calling in a favor to out of state brothers!!!


Don't feel so all alone brother, you just described Vermont too. On top of that, lounges are actually outlawed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corona Cigar Co with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A Sumatra leaf and Iced black IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Don't feel so all alone brother, you just described Vermont too. On top of that, lounges are actually outlawed.


Outlawed? You need to move… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> impression of Green Hornet.
> I just went to my one and only local smoke shop on a 45 mile area and requested they began carrying BLTC / BLS as they’ve never heard of them.....
> 
> The Deep South seems to be a geographically anomaly, insulted from all things great. No Blantons, Pappys, Eagle Rare , MSND, Bookers,.........Tito’s and Woodford is about all I can get without calling in a favor to out of state brothers!!!


I’m a BLTC fan and Blk works but the Green Hornet was just ok for me. I buy little from my local lounges. They all carry main stream, see little small batch/ boutiques if any. I have to get on a list at my local liquor store for Blanton’s and now Eagle Rare as well. Seems like most stuff made in KY is hard to find here and I live 50 miles from KY. Go figure. We have some great cigar bars and lounges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Don Carlos Belicosos 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn,construction and appearance 

Not much else can be said.

Well worth what I paid for it and then some. 

An all around great Cigar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I was enjoying a CAO Flathead while cutting the grass, we’ve had 10 dry day since June 1st. And in my riding enjoyment I was assaulted by a horde of bumblebees sent straight from the pits of hell. Cigar suffered a catastrophic casualty, as I conducted the standard fire drill....stop, drop, and roll.
Still took several direct hits, 2 to the dome, right hand. And several in the armpit. And a string of hits across the back.

I’m regrouping and going in with several gallons of gasoline.

bastards gonna learn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> I was enjoying a CAO Flathead while cutting the grass, we’ve had 10 dry day since June 1st. And in my riding enjoyment I was assaulted by a horde of bumblebees sent straight from the pits of hell. Cigar suffered a catastrophic casualty, as I conducted the standard fire drill....stop, drop, and roll.
> Still took several direct hits, 2 to the dome, right hand. And several in the armpit. And a string of hits across the back.
> 
> I’m regrouping and going in with several gallons of gasoline.
> 
> bastards gonna learn


that sux! Over here it’s the yellow jacket’s I have to watch out for when mowing, I have one tree that the bumblebee’s like, I always wonder about it when I get close but they always just move away.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes,


----------



## CgarDann

I can personally attest to the fact that THE HYPE IS REAL 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

CgarDann said:


> I can personally attest to the fact that THE HYPE IS REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giving my lanceros a few more days of rest, then debating on resting the box for a few months. The wait is the worst part.....next to running out I imagine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with a cup of Haitian coffee,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Joya de Nicaragua Joya Silver Corona 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

An all around great Cigar, especially for such a low price 

Sorry for no picture. Apparently I forgot to take one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Double leggero lancero that I had to repair with the modus glue a fair bit.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Olecharlie said:


> I’m a BLTC fan and Blk works but the Green Hornet was just ok for me. I buy little from my local lounges. They all carry main stream, see little small batch/ boutiques if any. I have to get on a list at my local liquor store for Blanton’s and now Eagle Rare as well. Seems like most stuff made in KY is hard to find here and I live 50 miles from KY. Go figure. We have some great cigar bars and lounges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I find our tastes are extremely similar so I wonder if it was a variation in batch or if maybe mine had just hit a peak age. It was up there with the killer bee for me.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Topo Chico


----------



## Aimless1

Ago Domaine










CarlosTorano Exodus


----------



## bearinvt

12 days of rest and noticeably improved. And the one I had rott weren’t half bad. 2 down, 18 to go. Gonna have to pace myself on these.


----------



## Olecharlie

Winding down with one of my favorites and Temple Bar  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT; It's dynamite!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Flor de Ybor City Belicoso Sun Grown 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction.

Yet another perfect smoke from this hidden gem of a marca, and low priced to boot. 

Will definitely be buying more of the 4 pack samplers to keep in my nc stock. 

Maybe next time i'll try the maduro since you can choose the wrapper you want









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cromag


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog and Bourbon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Norteno with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This V and IBCC in my favorite IBCC Veterans Coffee Mug.
I used to smoke a lot of Nub Maduros in the morning, these have more body. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarro33

TX Cigar said:


> Umbagog and Bourbon.
> View attachment 309128





bowhunter444 said:


> Norteno with my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> [/QU





bowhunter444 said:


> Norteno with my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Got this stick coming up in my humidor's queue and looking forward to it


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Fausto Ft153 Toro

My second of these, and one of only about 6 Tatuaje's total, but so far I'm impressed and will try more Tatuaje's until I find my perfect one

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Not much else to be said









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

It’s Friday!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I put a little more than two years of rest on this VSG before I decided to set it on fire. They’re pretty good ROTT, but time is certainly kind to them.

Pardon the dirty fingernails; it’s just a little Toyota engine love from earlier today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Wheels Up said:


> I put a little more than two years of rest on this VSG before I decided to set it on fire. They’re pretty good ROTT, but time is certainly kind to them.
> 
> Pardon the dirty fingernails; it’s just a little Toyota engine love from earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the VSG.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Headley Grange with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost 

Relaxing after battling setting up a new tent for the first time.


----------



## bowhunter444

Long live the King Jalapeno









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

2019 888 with a pour of Blanton’s. Happy Fuente Friday everyone!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Tatuaje Fausto Ft153 Toro
> 
> My second of these, and one of only about 6 Tatuaje's total, but so far I'm impressed and will try more Tatuaje's until I find my perfect one
> 
> Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction
> 
> Not much else to be said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you haven’t try the MEII, totally a out of the box cigar for Tat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## bearinvt

While composing review #1.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

My contribution to Fuente Friday’s


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Jrfoxx2

CAO Pilon Churchill 

Decent taste, good draw, terrible burn needing almost constant attention, thus likely poor construction. 

Very disappointing. 

Used to love CAO's, and always had quality construction, but this one certainly didn't. 

Pitched it at about the halfway mark when I got sick of correcting the burn, and it developed a strong, poor taste I usually only get during the last inch or so of a Cigar, telling me its finished. 

Has CAO gone downhill over the last 10 years, or was this just a dud?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> If you haven’t try the MEII, totally a out of the box cigar for Tat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip.
Added on to my cart for when I need to make an nc order 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

64 Maduro Torpedo


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Yum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Jrfoxx2 said:


> CAO Pilon Churchill
> 
> Decent taste, good draw, terrible burn needing almost constant attention, thus likely poor construction.
> 
> Very disappointing.
> 
> Used to love CAO's, and always had quality construction, but this one certainly didn't.
> 
> Pitched it at about the halfway mark when I got sick of correcting the burn, and it developed a strong, poor taste I usually only get during the last inch or so of a Cigar, telling me its finished.
> 
> Has CAO gone downhill over the last 10 years, or was this just a dud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had 1 Pilon, it too needed a few touch ups. Just went out. And not the greatest flavors. I dismissed it as a one off, but my Brazilias and Flatheads have all been spot on in every aspect.


----------



## jcarro33

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro


----------



## Wheels Up

Olecharlie said:


> If you haven’t try the MEII, totally a out of the box cigar for Tat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve tried several Tats and haven’t cared for most of them. The ME II, however, is the only one that I intentionally bought a second time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP Sungrown and a Mexican coke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO LE 2020 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee with a Perdomo Vintage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva V Meliano and IBCC Integrity











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Sawed off Shotgun


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## CgarDann

Powstanie Broadleaf perfecto 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Barba Ricochet


----------



## jcarro33

My Father La Antiguedad. Happy weekend gentlemen


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Powstanie Broadleaf perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting timing as I'm about to smoke my first Powstanie Habano Belicoso.

Had never even heard of them before until I was generously gifted this one, and had to use Cigar Scanner to find out the maker since its not on the band 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

An Avion


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## MattyIce

Heard all the S*** talk about these and wanted to try them. Pre light sweet cocoa 1st third unimpressive so far just a Tobacco taste with slight sweetness and slight pepper on the tongue and retro. It is putting out a lot of smoke which i like. Not terrible so far but needs to do something coming up to impress


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Powstanie Habano Belicoso 

Had never heard of these until I was generously gifted one.

Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction 

Hard to find in stock anywhere, especially singles, so they must be quite popular 

Would happily buy a few to have on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

First one I've tried glad I have more coming









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Bat Sherman Timeless Limited. One of my favorites.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Tarapaca Carmenere


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last couple days


----------



## Piper

Second cigar since last summer. Gift of my brother-in-law.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Killer Bee at the winery...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## bowhunter444

Adventura with my morning coffee. This cigar came in my COTM club. Not bad for a coffee smoke but I wont be picking anymore up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Sanchuary with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## hawk45

Happy Sunday everyone. Celebrating washing all 3 dogs on the first nice day in few weeks.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

When you want to get all of it and keep it cool..









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Currently enjoying my pipe... But I have a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto and a Fuente SS Maduro laid out for this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of Haitian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia Saison


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicosos 

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

All around great cigar. Another winner from Arturo Fuente.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Room 101 Farce Maduro









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76




----------



## Rondo

Sup Hawk
Hope all is well


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Brick house


----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## DSturg369

Nice!


----------



## GunnyJ

Went all out this evening...opened an eight year old bottle of Double Wide IPA from Boulevard Brewing (in KC) and paired it with a six year old Oliva Melanio. Best dinner I've had this year!!!


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful Sunday Evening 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Beautiful Sunday Evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If just the rain would stop LOL!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Questionable Mind with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Brick house
> View attachment 309230


Nice.
I was recently gifted a mixed box of maduro, Connecticut and Natural Brick House and they are tasty smokes. Plus they have a little age on them and have smoothed out some

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

So far today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> Camacho Corojo
> 
> View attachment 309255


How are these?
Have debated getting a couple to try, but haven't had a Camacho in 10 years so unsure if they have maintained their quality, as i know CAO hasn't since i had a very disappointing one the other day that I used to really enjoy. 

@Aimless1 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Lawless









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubancigarnick

This morning, smoked a fine 8 inch x 80 gauge Asylum Corojo. This are great cigars, so I am now smoking another now.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Grand Cru No. 4


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m up in Kansas for work this week and loving this cool weather. 

Had an opportunity to enjoy this mystery Viaje (I think it came from @Gumby CR but I’m not 100% sure) and a Fuente Exquisito in a great little park near my hotel.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Aimless1

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are these?
> Have debated getting a couple to try, but haven't had a Camacho in 10 years so unsure if they have maintained their quality, as i know CAO hasn't since i had a very disappointing one the other day that I used to really enjoy.
> 
> @Aimless1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My experience only goes back one year. Not able to compare this to previous offerings

It’s a decent smoke. Not awesome. Not terrible. Not sure if I will buy more but I don’t rummage for another stick if I happen to grab one.

Not much to go on but hope this helps.


----------



## CgarDann

Art of Magic by RocaFeller. Something new to me. Thanks to whoever gifted this to me 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wheels Up said:


> I’m up in Kansas for work this week and loving this cool weather.
> 
> Had an opportunity to enjoy this mystery Viaje (I think it came from @Gumby CR but I’m not 100% sure) and a Fuente Exquisito in a great little park near my hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep. Viaje Hair of the Dog. Anthonys Cigar Emporium exclusive. Hope you liked it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are these?
> Have debated getting a couple to try, but haven't had a Camacho in 10 years so unsure if they have maintained their quality, as i know CAO hasn't since i had a very disappointing one the other day that I used to really enjoy.
> 
> @Aimless1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As a long time Camacho fan I’ll throw my opinion out there. The quality of the tobacco and the construction are as good as anything else out there and better than a lot. These are not the same blends as in the past even though they are still using the same names, as a Camacho fan I had high hopes and expectations when Davidoff took over, to say it’s been disappointing would be an understatement.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro and sangria


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a smoke and a couple IPA’s 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano requiem maduro and sangria
> 
> View attachment 309274


My San Lotano requiem Maduros should be here tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Gumby-cr said:


> Yep. Viaje Hair of the Dog. Anthonys Cigar Emporium exclusive. Hope you liked it.


It was awesome. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff Yamasa Piramides 

Outstanding taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Pretty pricey for an nc, but such an excellent smoke, it leaves me in a quandary









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

OneStrangeOne said:


> As a long time Camacho fan I’ll throw my opinion out there. The quality of the tobacco and the construction are as good as anything else out there and better than a lot. These are not the same blends as in the past even though they are still using the same names, as a Camacho fan I had high hopes and expectations when Davidoff took over, to say it’s been disappointing would be an understatement.


Ah, yes, I had heard that they weren't quite the same once Davidoff took over, I just forgot. 

Seems odd since Davidoff is so well known for high quality, as my experience with them seems to validate. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarro33

L’Atelier Surrogates - Tramp Stamp


----------



## 09FXSTB

Good evening everyone!


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> My San Lotano requiem Maduros should be here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious to know what you think of them...they are far from what you usually smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Haitian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

This V and IBCC Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Torpedo 

My first of these specific Serie V's

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction 

A great Cigar in every regard, and not bad on price, but very hard to find with a Google search 

Will definitely be buying more of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Aimless1 said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado
> 
> View attachment 309289


Love these. Currently out, but have some in my cart for my next nc order 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

First of the day. Went tuna fishing this morning didnt want to smoke on my friends boat. 
Murder hornet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

T110 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday with ME II











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Illusione Prive Corojo Lancero and Topo Chico water



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Nice.
> I was recently gifted a mixed box of maduro, Connecticut and Natural Brick House and they are tasty smokes. Plus they have a little age on them and have smoothed out some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed. They're very tasty sticks. The Brick House is a staple in my humis


----------



## Aimless1

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Wheels Up

Took a walk with Don Carlos this afternoon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Still has some punch


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Villiger La Vencedora Churchill 

For a smoke advertised as a full bodied , Nicaraguan puro, the first half was actually fairly mild. It did pick up some in the second half. 

Very good taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Typically don't smoke Churchills, but thets are always a few exceptions in my stash. 

Added to my cart for my next nc order









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Agreed. They're very tasty sticks. The Brick House is a staple in my humis


I smoked a fair number of them 10 years ago and they just fell off my radar somehow 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309294


That looks familiar.


----------



## huffer33

1502 Ruby from someone here dated 2016









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## TX Cigar

....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

No clue what this is, starting off decent though,


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff Nicaragua Box Pressed Robusto 

Definitely on the fuller side, but not overwhelmingly. Fair bit of spice throughout and had a bit of a bite to it. 

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Also very reasonably priced, especially for a Davidoff. 

Would definitely buy again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Escurio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Davidoff Escurio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is that the Corona Gorda? 
Tried the primeros, but just not a fan of short smokes.
Have been seriously debating trying the Corona Gorda though.

How was it?

@bowhunter444 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Antiguedad with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Is that the Corona Gorda?
> Tried the primeros, but just not a fan of short smokes.
> Have been seriously debating trying the Corona Gorda though.
> 
> How was it?
> 
> @bowhunter444
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it is. As usual for Davidoff it was a very enjoyable smoke 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bowhunter444 said:


> Yes it is. As usual for Davidoff it was a very enjoyable smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cool.
Good to know. 
I'm definitely a Davidoff/Zino fan 
Have only had 1 dud so far out of trying many of their offerings, a Classic No.1. 
Just didn't do it for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Hoyo Dark Samatra and IBCC Integrity











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo

Joining @Olecharlie because he only smokes the good ones.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes










Carlos Torino Exodus. Have I said I really like it?


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Illusione Epernay Le Matin

Great burn, draw and construction but the taste just wasn't for me. 

Wasnt a bad taste, just not something I liked.

They can't all be winners...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and red wine strawberry sangria... Getting hooked on this thing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Sobremesa after the storm just passed 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Predominantly Lot 23


----------



## Rondo

Hanging with the Hummers


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## ebnash

From last weekend, but I'm rarely ever positing anymore. Rare to find time for a cigar these days. Shortly after, I enjoyed some African spiced Beef Ribs.


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s been a while since I smoked one of these. Came in a mystery 5vr. It’s not a bad cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> From last weekend, but I'm rarely ever positing anymore. Rare to find time for a cigar these days. Shortly after, I enjoyed some African spiced Beef Ribs.
> 
> View attachment 309333
> 
> 
> View attachment 309334


Good to hear from you Eric! Those ribs look delicious. I assume you’re getting in a pipe on occasion… cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Joining @Olecharlie because he only smokes the good ones.
> 
> View attachment 309318


Lol you got Mark and I mixed up. He is always smoking the good stuff with another guy named Ron AKA Stitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> From last weekend, but I'm rarely ever positing anymore. Rare to find time for a cigar these days. Shortly after, I enjoyed some African spiced Beef Ribs.
> 
> View attachment 309333
> 
> 
> View attachment 309334


The important question is how are Walter and Lucy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Petit Robusto 

Good draw,burn and construction and I probably would have enjoyed it had it not been so overwhelmingly strong. 

Definitely not for me


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Good to hear from you Eric! Those ribs look delicious. I assume you’re getting in a pipe on occasion… cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No piping lately. I don't plan it on purpose, but I just lose interest in the pipe when it gets warm out. I haven't been smoking much of anything lately. Lots of home projects and as much Mountain Biking as I can fit into my busy week. That's really been my priority this year as I've had a pretty long stint with no injuries. Trying to hit 3000 miles for the year, and that's pretty tough doing it all on dirt with lots of climbing, at least for me.


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The important question is how are Walter and Lucy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol, the pups are doing great and loving the new deck.


----------



## Olecharlie

Can’t blame them. I Love it too!!

@ebnash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This 26 and a mug of IBCC Integrity



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Factory second‘s maduro with Haitian coffee


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Can’t blame them. I Love it too!!
> 
> @ebnash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was quite the project. Pretty impressive that it was done by 2 guys in 4 weeks. They carried down and mixed over 300 80lb bags of cement just for the footers. And they had to demo the old deck + build a new retaining wall at the top corner.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo

Very tasty and good draw and construction. 

Burn needed some attention, but not too bad 
A little on the stronger side for me.

Will have to be in the mood for something stronger to really enjoy them better









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

I have like 3-4 warped I really enjoy and this is one of them











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Thanks, it was quite the project. Pretty impressive that it was done by 2 guys in 4 weeks. They carried down and mixed over 300 80lb bags of cement just for the footers. And they had to demo the old deck + build a new retaining wall at the top corner.
> 
> View attachment 309350
> 
> 
> View attachment 309351


Eric that’s amazingly Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Haven’t had this cigar in a while now. Milder than I remember. So I see what @Rondo was talking about in his review. This might be one of those blends that smokes best fresh vs being put away for a few years 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Haven’t had this cigar in a while now. Milder than I remember. So I see what @Rondo was talking about in his review. This might be one of those blends that smokes best fresh vs being put away for a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on
They have not aged well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ashton Symmetry Belicosos 

Pretty tasty. 

Burn was fairly badly off the entire time in spite of repeated correction attempts. 

Wrapper peeled a bit in the middle and developed some small cracks in spite of 30 days in my humidor at 65%.

Overall, not very impressed with it in any regard 

Inspite of burn and construction problems, the Symmetry blend just isn't for me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Jrfoxx2

DE Herrera Esteli Habano Longsdale Deluxe

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

All around great smoke in every regard. 

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

ebnash said:


> *Trying to hit 3000 miles for the year,* and that's pretty tough doing it all on dirt with lots of climbing, at least for me.


I struggled to get 2,000 miles on my cycle last year. Keep it up! I hope you can make your 3,000!


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma del Fuego


----------



## jcarro33

Cromagnon

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Because @CgarDann said so


----------



## bowhunter444

Rondo said:


> Because @CgarDann said so
> 
> View attachment 309376


Great cigar smoked one last night

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Baby LFD and Iron Bean coffee

CAO Sopranos after doing some yard work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Foundation Cigar The Tabernacle Havana Seed CT No.142 Corona 

Extremely tasty and smooth and perfect draw,burn and construction 

An all around excellent Cigar. 

Even the appearance is great. Nice dark, oily looking wrapper with barely visible seams and veins 

Already in my cart for my next nc order









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Mark in wi said:


> I struggled to get 2,000 miles on my cycle last year. Keep it up! I hope you can make your 3,000!


Well, if you’re in Wisconsin, you probably have a limited ride season. I have no excuses as I can pretty much ride year round and have some trails not too far away that are sand base so they drain well in the rain.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Because @CgarDann said so
> 
> View attachment 309376


What are your thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

It was great, Daniel. It started right then opened up nicely. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CgarDann

Was looking for a Fuente, friday and all but this Bull caught my eye











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Angel’s Share and Weller Rye for Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diamond Crown Maduro Robusto No.5

Very tasty, a bit on the stronger side with some spice and a little bite.

Perfect burn, draw and construction 

Overall a pretty good little smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Friday night lounge life with an Undercrown Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC last Rites










Fuente Anejo


----------



## huffer33

Evening gents.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday with one of my all time favorite sticks: Destino al Siglo


----------



## Gumby-cr

AVO Heritage Short Robusto


----------



## Rondo

Añejo #77


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a little My Father this evening.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Second stick.... Roma Baka...


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro

Pretty tasty, on the stronger side. 

Excellent draw and construction, burn was off quite a bit tge entire time in spite of repeated correction attempts. 

Nice quick little smoke.
Aside from the burn issue, a pretty good smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64' 45th anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning cigar and IBCC Integrity coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Haitian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and Peet's coffee.. Enjoy the weekend guys.


----------



## jcarro33

Local cigar spot started carrying this and was excited. I prefer the Mi Amore Reserve and Especiale but if you like a good medium-full cigar this one is one of the better I’ve had


----------



## Jrfoxx2

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo 

Very tasty for the 1st 2/3, then got really strong and overpowering like most Cigars do for me when they are down to the last couple inches, which is my que its finished. So this one got put out sooner than usual. 

Excellent draw, burn and construction though, and a nice appearance with a nice darker, oily wrapped with nearly invisible seams and very few, thin veins. 

Overall a pretty good smoke for the price 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

JFR


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Tabernacle


Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What're you smoking there?









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo 

Very tasty and a good, solid medium strength and nice and smooth. 

Haven't had one in about 10 years, and it didn't disappoint. 

Good burn,draw and construction and just an overall good smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Epernay with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot cake gran canon 6x60









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## Arry75

BLTC BB


----------



## Arry75

Umbagog


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje El Triunfador Broadleaf Robusto 

Extremely tasty right to the last inch or so

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

Nice appearance also 

Definitely a good smoke and will be ordering more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Man a little disappointed this JG is like a wind tunnel! Atleast I can regulate and still smoke it the flavors are still there if I can keep it slow


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Heritage










La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Little late night snack


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> TabernacleWhat're you smoking there?
> View attachment 309424
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


BLTC Last Rites limited edition Viaticum. Excellent cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Duena with IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Todas Las Dias with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

These have calmed down and the flavors have become more noticeable.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

Opus X


----------



## Aimless1

Aganorsa Leaf Signature. Thank you @Humphrey's Ghost ! Amazing. Of all the sticks you gifted this is the only one I have smoked before.


----------



## CgarDann

La Bellezza by Rojas. To me tastes like a mix between the street tacos and statement. Very enjoyable. A must try for any Rojas fan











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

R&J Medallas de Oro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Deliverance Porcelain with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## FroOchie

Don Carlos Eye of the Shark.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A 9


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cain Habano 550

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Added to my bookmarks to buy more of.

All around great Cigar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial. Cigar Page had them on special...lucky me


----------



## Rondo

CFED José Blanco Señorial Maduro
Black coffee and salt. Good smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

The Hulk and some gifted Balcones Texas Single Malt, Single Barrel Whiskey! Some ass kicking whiskey at 137 proof











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat


----------



## Arry75

Crowned Heads The lost Angel


----------



## Arry75

Providencia Sunday Funday


----------



## Protox

First smoke in quite a while 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin’ Pie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje T110 Sumatra and community coffee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

How is that T110?


----------



## bowhunter444

KFC flying pig. Just finished setting up the camper.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tiger Lily by BLTC 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores 1975 Serie Privada Maduro











Padron Anniversary

i


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Habano...man is humid today by the swamps


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pretty good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Relaxing with a bishops blend and some Elijah Craig. Need to drink in a coffee cup as the campground is dry.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Always a great cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 anny no 1


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AVO XO Preludio

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

All around great Cigar with a medium smoke time

Will definitely pick up a fiver of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jcarro33




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Ash like this should be illegal











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mich_smoker

Layer cake.








²


----------



## lex61

EZ White Wine No. 1 from the May 2018 C&COTM selection. A pleasant enough smoke, but I figured (correctly) this would be a little light for my taste which explains why it’s been in my humidor for 3+ years.


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Ashton ESG









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Street Taco on this glorious rainy day
These have really become special


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday and another great blend by Pete 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Psyko











Hoyde Monterey










Most likely won’t order more of these but will smoke what I have on hand.


----------



## Hickorynut

How ya doin'.....Aganorsa! And Iron Bean Fierce....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> How ya doin'.....Aganorsa! And Iron Bean Fierce....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


YO how you doin?
Long time no see!


----------



## huffer33

Sup' hickory nut?

2019 Los Calaveras









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Hickorynut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> YO how you doin?
> Long time no see!


Lotsa life cleanup and work. Just about to the end of the projects...hoping to get back to regular smoking!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Sup' hickory nut?
> 
> 2019 Los Calaveras
> View attachment 309537
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


No idea, been disconnected and used my tunnel vision to get through some hurdles. This Aganorsa is a little re-ward....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday here too


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> YO how you doin?
> Long time no see!


YO, How YOU doin?
Fuggedaboutit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

Deadwood Crazy Alice on the patio at work.


----------



## GunnyJ

Had a pretty decent cigar weekend...


----------



## Arry75

Mil Dias


----------



## Wheels Up

RyJ 1875 Reserva Real.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite Sumatra right now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Last night











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Alec Bradley Mundial PL 5

Extremely tasty and great burn,draw and construction. 

Added to my bookmarks of favorites to buy again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr

Chaz76 said:


> View attachment 309548
> 
> Deadwood Crazy Alice on the patio at work.


How was it? I’ve heard mixed reviews on it from people I know. Still trying to decide if I should try one out or not.


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 309526


One of my favorites right there!


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


>


Hey Buddy long time no see !
Glad you could make it!
Peace Bro!


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi











B & M pickup. My first Davidofff. Go big or go home. Winston Churchill Toro.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Charter oak maduro and water while I fail to dodge this heat out outside.


----------



## bowhunter444

These definitely get better with age









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr

Rondo said:


> View attachment 309558


Just picked one of those up. How is it?


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon...trying to beat the heat by the swamp and not succeeding.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender 12


----------



## TheRealQuincy

AVO Unexpected Moment Blue - really liking the color of these bands


----------



## TX Cigar

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr

TheRealQuincy said:


> AVO Unexpected Moment Blue - really liking the color of these bands
> 
> View attachment 309574


Looks amazing!


----------



## Olecharlie

Warfighter Virtual from UG











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cloud hopper and a ice cold Dr pepper to end the day


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## jcarro33

The Wise Man Maduro by Foundation Cigars. Thought I was getting the El Gueguense full body but was not paying attention. Great smoke though!


----------



## 09FXSTB

I have not smoked one of these in a long time. I forgot how good they were…or they got better. 
this thing reminds me of chocolate right now.


----------



## Olecharlie

Watering trees since 4:45am 
Good Morning!

Habana Nicaraguan overrun I think











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> New World Cameroon...trying to beat the heat by the swamp and not succeeding.
> 
> View attachment 309568


Turn the Central air on!
That's what i did when i lived there.
That thing ran better than 7 months out of the year.
Funny you know my girlfriend at the time.
Had many friends that lived in Florida their whole life.
Never used an air conditioner.
I remember going to their houses.
Siting in the living room covered in sweat.
Drinking coffee it was cooler outside that in he house.


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Turn the Central air on!
> That's what i did when i lived there.
> That thing ran better than 7 months out of the year.
> Funny you know my girlfriend at the time.
> Had many friends that lived in Florida their whole life.
> Never used an air conditioner.
> I remember going to their houses.
> Siting in the living room covered in sweat.
> Drinking coffee it was cooler outside that in he house.


The heat outside while smoking Tony...outside 
I have not turned the AC off since I moved down here in 85


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Last Rites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Torched this Onix up for cutting the grass and pulling some weeds, these are very good sticks for the buck


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Reserva Real Churchill 

A monster at 7x50

Extremely tasty. First half was on the milder side, but picked up to a solid medium for the second half. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

Really an all around great Cigar for a fairly cheap price. 

Wouldn't hesitate to get more for sure









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Trying to get this Rojas BB in before the thunderstorm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> The heat outside while smoking Tony...outside
> I have not turned the AC off since I moved down here in 85


I don't blame you never could get used to that humidity.
People born and raised down there.
Don't seem to mind the heat go figure!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lost Angel


----------



## bowhunter444

With the threat of heavy thunderstorms decided to chill at the local lounge with a Joya De Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador Sun Grown Sumatra. Really good cigar, it will get better with rest. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador Sun Grown Sumatra. Really good cigar, it will get better with rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree thanks for the 5er my friend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Huevo de Oro with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Dias de Gloria










Kristoff Corojo Limitada. Really nice Corojo.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria also... And sangria, what else


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Davidoff Colorado Claro Short Perfecto

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Nice, short 20 to 30 minute smoke

All around great Cigar, but comes with the Davidoff price tag unfortunately









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon from UG


----------



## TX Cigar

At Cigars international in DFW.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Flor de Ybor City Toro Sun Grown 

Another excellent Flor de Ybor City. 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Haven't had one of these yet I didn't love

All around great cigars









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FroOchie

This is kicking my a$$.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Gran Reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Up in Glasgow Ky visiting a friend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr

Killer Bee from Black Works Studio from my Privada box


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday God of Fire


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday Eye of the Shark











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of scotch.


----------



## Aimless1

Sun grown Maduro











*Partagas 1845 Extra Oscuro*


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Don Carlos Belicoso - Fuente Friday


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## Olecharlie

LA Palina Black Label and Peets coffee. 

I was a little disappointed when I lit it up and no pepper on Retrohale. Then boom, it’s pretty full bodied, medium strength and has great transitions from cocoa, earth, nuts, a little liquorice, sweet tobacco, pepper comes and goes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ninfamaniac









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Unstolen Valor


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Gran Puro Nicaragua 

Very tasty, a little on the stronger side but not too much.

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

For the price will definitely buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Metropolitan with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Grey foot band CFed color project











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I dont smoke many Padrons with a natural wrapper but that may change soon. Birthday cake with vanilla frosting from this one. Me likes.


----------



## GunnyJ

Yesterday's after painting treat...


----------



## Aimless1

AJ Enclave


----------



## Rondo

Davidoff 25 Year


----------



## Bipolar

Soooo good! About 107 heat index here, but it’s worth it!


----------



## bowhunter444

Taking a break from yard work with a CFed jailbait









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## [email protected]

Little BL as the steaks cook.









Had to nub it with the knife. I need a modus


----------



## 09FXSTB




----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and Squirt (Mexican citrus soda)...and just noticed that @Bipolar and I have the same outdoor rug...what are the odds on that?


----------



## Bipolar




----------



## bearinvt

Been at the lake with no connection. These are the ncs I had.


----------



## bowhunter444

Time to relax. Almost a fall like nite here in the northeast. Smoking a Snitches get Stitches









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

After a great salmon dinner.. New World Puro Especial and honey Jack's.


----------



## Aimless1

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ
Will be ordering more


----------



## lex61

Los Tejanos for the back nine


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto II and a sip or two of Dos Hombres Mezcal


----------



## CgarDann

Wynwood hills unhinged maduro. On the milder side but pretty good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Bish


----------



## BobP

Been a while. From last night.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I should have gotten 2 boxes. Despite the short size I
got an hour and a half out of this.


----------



## Rondo

SuperShot


----------



## Aimless1

Thank you Mark! Espinosa Especial from @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Arry75

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## CgarDann

Illusione cigares prive.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Cain f lancero from a brother on another forum


----------



## [email protected]

Working a shitty detail at one of our crime ridden parks..... so trying to make the best of it.

not too bad, fairly one dimensional though. Or it’s just so dang hot out here it actually detract from the smoking experience.


----------



## bearinvt

JFR Lunatic from @Olecharlie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Sun Grown Epicure 

My first of these. 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Very reasonably priced too, which is always nice.

Added to my bookmarks of nc's to order when the time comes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

AVO North Edition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last few standouts. 
















For Dusty


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Protocol "The Law" and cold brewed Iron Beans









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Cromagnon.


----------



## Arry75

Liga Feral Pig... so much chocolate on the pre light and first few puffs... theses are so good!!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rocky Patel Super Ligero Robusto 

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction 

An excellent smoke at a good price 

Added to my list of things to buy more of when the time comes for an nc order









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Southern Draw Kudzu


----------



## TX Cigar

Papa fritas and cab


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday 









This morning with a nice 64deg temp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna take this next door to the shop.
Big cup of joe.
Waiting on some doors to be delivered.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Rondo

EZ Sawed Off
These were good at best. I have a large stock of older EZ and won’t be buying anything new from them. 
Ever since Kelly took over Nomad, I feel both lines have decreased significantly in quality. 
I understand business is business and he has his own bills to pay.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Yep


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309753
> 
> Yep


What’s the verdict ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Trinidad Espiritu. Haven’t had an NC Trinidad in over 10 years @Olecharlie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz76

Oliva Gilberto Reserva Robusto


----------



## Olecharlie

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Sun Grown Epicure
> 
> My first of these.
> 
> Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction
> 
> Very reasonably priced too, which is always nice.
> 
> Added to my bookmarks of nc's to order when the time comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Those are good, the Bourbon aging and the Cuban Seed make them come alive. I just ordered another 10 pack. Caught on sale at Cigar king for $53 delivered. They have had the best deals I’ve seen on the 10th anniversary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> Those are good, the Bourbon aging and the Cuban Seed make them come alive. I just ordered another 10 pack. Caught on sale at Cigar king for $53 delivered. They have had the best deals I’ve seen on the 10th anniversary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, that is a really good price for these.

The vendor I typically use since they have a huge selection of singles, is charging $8ea for them as singles, $5ea is definitely a good deal for these based on the taste, and draw,burn and construction of the one I've had so far. 

Typically dont buy more than a 5 pack of nc's since I'm attempting to try out as many new nc's as possible right now, so buying mostly singles, plus I put a high value on variety in my stash with both cc's and nc's, so I buy mainly multiple singles or 3,4 and 5 packs at most with a few exceptions. 

For Cigar Kings price, and considering how much I enjoyed it, will definitely have to put some thought into the 10 pack. 

Thanks for the heads up @Olecharlie 
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> EZ Sawed Off
> These were good at best. I have a large stock of older EZ and won’t be buying anything new from them.
> Ever since Kelly took over Nomad, I feel both lines have decreased significantly in quality.
> I understand business is business and he has his own bills to pay.
> View attachment 309744


I quit buying from EZ a couple years ago. I still buy a little from CFed that’s owned by EZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> What’s the verdict ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent
Similar in some ways to Street Tacos without the jalapeño but with unique flavors of it’s own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vega Fina 1998 VF 52

Pretty tasty and excellent draw,burn and construction 

Started out a medium, but did pick up a fair bit in the second half. 

Not enough to be too strong or too much nicotine though. 

All around a pretty good smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with a cup of Ethiopian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Pepin Garcia Lancero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Olecharlie said:


> I quit buying from EZ a couple years ago. I still buy a little from CFed that’s owned by EZ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there really any difference in the 2?


----------



## Rondo

Ive never had the Unicorn so this is my favorite of all the Muestra de Saka.


----------



## GunnyJ

3000 Maduro


----------



## zcziggy

Stolen Throne courtesy of @OneStrangeOne and Gentleman's Collection Red Blend... Humidity is way up by the swamps after the afternoon rain. 
.


----------



## Arry75

BLTC BB and a dram or two of Rabbit Hole Bourbon


----------



## Aimless1

Sons of Anarchy










Graycliff


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

The V and IBCC while reading. Another nice cool morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Esteban Carrera Unforsaken









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Street Taco


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday with the Black label











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bella Artes Maduro...swamps weather turning everybody into frogs


----------



## Olecharlie

Great Cigar for $4.50 MSA wrapper, Honduran and Nicaraguan. Starts off with a pepper blast, earthy with nuts and dark chocolate.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana


----------



## Arry75

Sobremesa


----------



## Arry75

My Tat Tuesday Nuevitas


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110. Don't like to smoke a cigar ROTT but have been wanting to try this cigar so opened the box I got today. If you like pepper and spice bombs this cigar is for you.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Great Cigar for $4.50 MSA wrapper, Honduran and Nicaraguan. Starts off with a pepper blast, earthy with nuts and dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shush.....


----------



## Olecharlie

Sumatra and IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Shush.....


I know Right…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday

Padilla Artemis









Cohiba Black


----------



## BobP

bowhunter444 said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110. Don't like to smoke a cigar ROTT but have been wanting to try this cigar so opened the box I got today. If you like pepper and spice bombs this cigar is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice. I was just thinking about ordering some of these. Actually, I was thinking about the Sumatra blend.


----------



## CgarDann

En Fuego. Another Rojas boutique blend











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Always good!


----------



## Bipolar

Pepín Blue
Hitting the spot!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Four Kicks, Capa Especial with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally got a little time to get one in.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar of the year 2021  for me anyway!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar of the year 2021  for me anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


probably the one of the best cigars i ever smoked


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell Savages









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nub Habano









Avo Domaine









AJ New World Cameroon with Elijah Craig


----------



## Arry75

Providencia The Murricane


----------



## Mich_smoker

The last few days worth.


----------



## Wheels Up

Enjoying a Man O’ War with a bit of Herradura Reposado on the rocks this beautiful afternoon.

Happy Wednesday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

I’m a day late for Tat Tuesday but decided to give it a go anyway!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice 60deg morning again. Luv it…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CH The Lost Angel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## huffer33

Last night









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Davidjohnsonjr




----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped by Montecristo in Nashville for a smoke. Picked up some Goodies while I was here. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309826


Great minds. … Besides I could not hold out any longer this week before lighting it up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal H-TOWN


----------



## [email protected]

Ave Maria Divina. With a cup of Joe. First cigar I ever shared with coffee. They actually enhance one another in amazing ways! Can’t believe I’ve waited this long to have them together.


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core. Great stick for 9 holes. 








Villazon Factory 2nd. Enjoyable with a year of rest.
Of course a wee bit o Jamieson Irish Whisky doesn’t hurt.


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro...sweet and spicy at the same time.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

EZ Powdered Donut


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier.


----------



## bearinvt

Warped Corto with a Switchback Citra Pils on the first evening of my weekend.


----------



## Arry75

My Father The Judge


----------



## MattT

RC Cromagnon this evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarro33

Drove 40 mins to a cigar store that said they had Bishop’s Blend and they did not so had to settle for this. Thanks for putting this brand on my radar fellas. This was an excellent smoke and excited to try BB


----------



## BobP

Man, you guys are killing me with the Bishop's Blend! Where the hell is my damn postman? That guy can't deliver these cigars fast enough!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdlA with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuentes Friday, Rosado with IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Chateau Fuentes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night thanks to @bowhunter444 . Imo so much better than the regular undercrown line. Chocolate,coffee,cedar,pepper. Now to try to find some online.


----------



## bearinvt

Fuente Friday with a shark on one of the few summery days we’ve had so far.


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday with a WOAM 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Wheels Up

bearinvt said:


> …one of the few summery days we’ve had so far.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

2017 white label









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anni with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

I figured this fine whiskey favored a fine cigar! Actually pairs pretty decent and both are delicious. the whiskey, great whiskey Dan but I can’t afford this one. Thank you for the experience… Orphan Barrel Rhetoric 23 year Bourbon. @CgarDan











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## bowhunter444

Lounge time with a Et Tu Brute









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and The Cleaver. Hope you guys have a nice weekend.


----------



## cracker1397

EZ Brass Knuckles I found at the bottom of my humidor tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Don Carlos


----------



## Aimless1

Rojas Statement









CH Las Calaveras


----------



## MattT

H-Town Stogies Tatuaje Lancero. The lancero kick continues....One day I'll get my hands on a Rojas Statement.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> EZ Sawed Off
> These were good at best. I have a large stock of older EZ and won’t be buying anything new from them.
> Ever since Kelly took over Nomad, I feel both lines have decreased significantly in quality.
> I understand business is business and he has his own bills to pay.
> View attachment 309744


I waza fraid o dat'......sad, pre EZ Nomad were stellar......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DPG Blue and Iron Bean Thor....cruise control for a couple hours.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sumatra and Iron Bean Integrity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Black Dog and I are doing some yard work with a Quick Draw Connecticut before it gets insanely hot.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

EZ that after a little research is a Blessed Leaf Shiloh. It comes with a paracord because, well, you never know.










At first I thought it was their International Silver String Submarine Band.








_huge props to whoever gets the reference _


----------



## Wheels Up

Some tiny, tasty Padron I picked up at my B&M a long while back.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> EZ that after a little research is a Blessed Leaf Shiloh. It comes with a paracord because, well, you never know.
> View attachment 309889
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was their International Silver String Submarine Band.
> View attachment 309890
> 
> _huge props to whoever gets the reference _


No props for me. Will there be a reveal?


----------



## 09FXSTB

Number 9 this afternoon.


----------



## bearinvt

Stolen Throne Call to Arms.


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## TX Cigar

Prepping for some t






omahawk ribeyes on the grill.


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Ghost Rider









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia Saison










Cohiba Blue


----------



## CgarDann

Los Tejanos Lancero 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon. Stopped raining...hurry up and have a cigar


----------



## Ren Huggins

Illusione Epernay this evening. Dodging the rain like @zcziggy


----------



## Hickorynut

Irish Car Bomb and Fierce.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ren Huggins said:


> Illusione Epernay this evening. Dodging the rain like @zcziggy


Cept.... @zcziggy don't dodge....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Street Taco with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hickorynut said:


> Cept.... @zcziggy don't dodge....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You ain't kiddin, I'd take our humidity and rain over his any day.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> You ain't kiddin, I'd take our humidity and rain over his any day.


News for you...getting a portable AC


----------



## zcziggy

Round two...Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and sweaty wine


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier Limited Edition 2021


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> News for you...getting a portable AC


Oh fancy are we? My portable AC is a old rusty fan I picked up from the side of the road.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DOTW
Wasn’t wowed when these were new
After a few years down, they are great


----------



## Olecharlie

Yep Luv the Hexagon shape of this cigar and the 10 yr aged Colorado Claro wrapper makes for a smooth smoking experience, nice flavors as well. This would pair well with Coffee, bourbon or Scotch. I had 3oz of Blanton’s left so I decided to finish the bottle and it pairs well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## CgarDann

Little VHERF action 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa Blue watching the rain come down









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Herrera Esteli, Miami with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje T110.... pepper for sure thus far...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Still watching the rain come down. Now smoking a well aged 1502









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> View attachment 309945


There's something about a cigar while staring at freshly mowed grass lines isn't there? 

Most women will never understand, but it's a therapeutic guy thing.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I got this from one of you bros but I don’t see it in any of the photos I have so I can’t attribute it exactly. It’s really good with decent strength and the woody earthy flavors and dash of pepper you’d expect. Thanks to the donor.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Venus today.


----------



## MattT

Avo Classic Robusto. Not normally one for my rotation, but maybe it should be. A damn fine smoke with really good draw, burn, taste, etc. Medium to full side.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

Street Taco with Phil at the winery....
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Is Phil an alien?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

MattT said:


> There's something about a cigar while staring at freshly mowed grass lines isn't there?
> 
> Most women will never understand, but it's a therapeutic guy thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


One of the reasons I like my part time job either mowing greens or rolling them. I take pride in the lines and width of the passes. Leaves me with a sense of pride and accomplishment.


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost a Sinistro Last Cowboy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soapbox with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

Got my ox out of the ditch early today to avoid the Alabama August heat. Taking the afternoon in the pool with a Work of Art Maduro.

Happy Sunday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is Phil an alien?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No....but he is from Kentucky....so there's that...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Manzantta this hybrid Habano wrapper smells like barnyard. Good flavors











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Manzantta this hybrid Habano wrapper smells like barnyard. Good flavors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worth the price do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Sunday, so I picked from the fancy tray... Ashton VSG courtesy of @Wheels Up and honey Jack's. Great cigar...thanks man!!


----------



## Wheels Up

Careful, Zig; those Ashtons can grow on a fella.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Careful, Zig; those Ashtons can grow on a fella.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You ain't kidding...spot on perfect....


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Worth the price do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve smoked lots better cigars. Overpriced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Aimless1 said:


> One of the reasons I like my part time job either mowing greens or rolling them. I take pride in the lines and width of the passes. Leaves me with a sense of pride and accomplishment.


I hear ya. Made my living mowing baseball and soccer fields, then moving up the ladder. Really miss it sometimes, there was a calming way about it for sure.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Monte Cristina White Series
Forgot how mild they are


----------



## Arry75

CH Las Calaveras 2020


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> EZ Sawed Off
> These were good at best. I have a large stock of older EZ and won’t be buying anything new from them.
> Ever since Kelly took over Nomad, I feel both lines have decreased significantly in quality.
> I understand business is business and he has his own bills to pay.
> View attachment 309744


I'd say the EZ Jamais Vu is the best to me so far, like a mouth chocolate chip cookie dough. I haven't tried the FHK yet though.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Shush.....


Cat's out of the bag zig...


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> Black Dog and I are doing some yard work with a Quick Draw Connecticut before it gets insanely hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are so darn good.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Got up at 4:30 to water this morning and a little snorting goin on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Crown Heads lost Angel. Thanks @Olecharlie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I will join you @CgarDan 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Dias de Gloria










Diesel Wicked


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## MattT

Nothing special. Punch Grand Puro. Does well with some age though.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HHG and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

T110 broadleaf









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Joining Cgardan and OleCharlie, CH Lost Angel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione


----------



## 09FXSTB

19 Las Calaveras


----------



## BobP

bowhunter444 said:


> T110 broadleaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm all jelly. Bought some Friday, they smelled awesome. Unfortunately, I have been sick since, can't wait to try one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

MB3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Tat


----------



## CgarDann

Padron Anniversary 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

C-Fed Jack and Coke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROJAS Street Taco's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Padron Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stick enjoy bro!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROJAS Street Taco's.
> 
> View attachment 310002


What do you think Tony
Going to replace your Partagas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What do you think Tony
> Going to replace your Partagas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What do you think Tony
> Going to replace your Partagas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay to answer your question honesty no.
The complexity is not there.
At $10 a pop I quite frankly was expecting more.
Nice and spicy good nic hit.
The C-fed Jack and Coke at $5 a stick was lack luster.
But what can one expect at 5 dollars.
Although i recently got 4 boxes of shorts.
At less than $4 a stick.
That's the good the bad and the ugly right there IMHO.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Statement.


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Tuesday … Havana










My Father


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## CgarDann

New World in New York rain











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

LH this evening.


----------



## bowhunter444

Late smoke after our weekly poker game









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice day for a nice Opus X.


----------



## Olecharlie

This and Iron Bean coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> New World in New York rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked Kuba Kuba the first couple months I started smoking. Then I had the New World and thought wow this is a real cigar. Never smoked an infused or flavored again. I still enjoy the NW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

With a little breeze and some shade decided to have a second cigar since it’s going to be 109 heat index today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Trying to enjoy this Nub Maduro after cutting the grass in this heat. Heat index is 107 right now









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

BLTC Neon Tiger. Thank god for the shade and the pool it’s a scorcher outside 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> BLTC Neon Tiger. Thank god for the shade and the pool it’s a scorcher outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure hope i get to see that pool before the summer is over.
Looks spectacular, i just can't seem to get back to Brooklyn these days.
Enjoy my friend!


----------



## BobP

09FXSTB said:


> LH this evening.
> View attachment 310014


In my opinion, which probably isn't the best, the LHs are fantastic. Probably my favorite out of the Roma line right now.


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi










Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and sangría...the closer the eye of the storm the hotter it gets by the swamps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cromagnon with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Very good.


----------



## jmt8706

"G" yesterday, killer bee today.


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash. Decent enough midweek stick.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT, I love these things!


----------



## TX Cigar

And now.


----------



## 09FXSTB

BobP said:


> In my opinion, which probably isn't the best, the LHs are fantastic. Probably my favorite out of the Roma line right now.


I always enjoy them. I like the HN better, but I don’t always have enough time to smoke that size. My opinion is biased though. I am a total Roma Whore.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Craft 2020 tonight. I was able to snag two boxes of these last year without really digging around too much. Does anyone know where I can grab a box of Craft 2021? I saw cigarhustler had a sampler pack, but I would rather just grab the box.


----------



## Wheels Up

Viaje Black on a stupidly long drive to Texas.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Second stick Tatuaje T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

CFed chocolate pudding with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A cigar that never disappoints me and Iron Bean Integrity coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

09FXSTB said:


> LH this evening.
> View attachment 310014


HN, LH and Genetic Deformity are my favorite Neanderthals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure hope i get to see that pool before the summer is over.
> Looks spectacular, i just can't seem to get back to Brooklyn these days.
> Enjoy my friend!


Tony. You know you are always welcome at my place. Just let me know when you will be around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Tony. You know you are always welcome at my place. Just let me know when you will be around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you had mentioned it!
Much appreciated and i do look forward to it.
I just started renovations on the office next to the shop.
I am a hostage in upstate N.Y! 
See you soon i hope!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Street Tacos while finish some work!
I liked this one better than the first.
Nice draw spicy big nic hit.
A one trick pony.
But it was enjoyable.


----------



## BobP

09FXSTB said:


> Craft 2020 tonight. I was able to snag two boxes of these last year without really digging around too much. Does anyone know where I can grab a box of Craft 2021? I saw cigarhustler had a sampler pack, but I would rather just grab the box.
> View attachment 310041


Have you tried calling Mike? Depending on what he has for stock, he may sell you a box. He is usually very helpful.


----------



## Gumby-cr

09FXSTB said:


> Craft 2020 tonight. I was able to snag two boxes of these last year without really digging around too much. Does anyone know where I can grab a box of Craft 2021? I saw cigarhustler had a sampler pack, but I would rather just grab the box.
> View attachment 310041


Believe or not they had boxes for sale on CigarPage of all places yesterday at a very low price. I am still kicking myself for not getting a box. Of all places on the internet that's the last place I thought I would ever see one for sale. Besides there I haven't seen any places selling boxes. All have been samplers of 1 or 2 sticks with other RC cigars. Good luck on getting a box because they look deelish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Habano and chilled red blend


----------



## huffer33

Ortega Serie d black









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## BobP

Gumby-cr said:


> Believe or not they had boxes for sale on CigarPage of all places yesterday at a very low price. I am still kicking myself for not getting a box. Of all places on the internet that's the last place I thought I would ever see one for sale. Besides there I haven't seen any places selling boxes. All have been samplers of 1 or 2 sticks with other RC cigars. Good luck on getting a box because they look deelish.


Get out of here! I never would have even thought of checking CP! Great, I will be checking CP off and on now, just in case they pop up again.


----------



## Hickorynut

umbagog means hot and humid in hillbilly...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Corojo










Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Bipolar




----------



## Wheels Up

A.F. Exquisito. Cheers, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

JFR Lunatic Jackhammer


----------



## Ren Huggins

Getting this FyR in before the storm rolls through.


----------



## Olecharlie

This 146 with a pour of Angel’s Envy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

La Palina with a pour of Johnny Walker.


----------



## Rondo

Nacatamale


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A good morning smoke. This cigar is smoking mirrors it has nothing to so with Jamaica. It was created by Abe Flores for a Montecristo store exclusive. . It is being made at PDR Cigars factory in Santiago, Dominican Republic. The blend uses an Ecuadorian corojo wrapper over an Ecuadorian habano binder and Dominican fillers. A mug of Iron bean coffee to compliment the flavors.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

BobP said:


> Have you tried calling Mike? Depending on what he has for stock, he may sell you a box. He is usually very helpful.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Gumby-cr said:


> Believe or not they had boxes for sale on CigarPage of all places yesterday at a very low price. I am still kicking myself for not getting a box. Of all places on the internet that's the last place I thought I would ever see one for sale. Besides there I haven't seen any places selling boxes. All have been samplers of 1 or 2 sticks with other RC cigars. Good luck on getting a box because they look deelish.


Thanks!


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> 888
> 
> View attachment 310074


I have seen the 858, never a 888. Are they the same?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> I have seen the 858, never a 888. Are they the same?


No zig, one has a 5 in the middle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> No zig, one has a 5 in the middle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart ash....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Smart ash....


The 888 is an Anejo, the 858 is lower end AF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Better than the 2020


----------



## bowhunter444

Heat index 101. Sweating it out with this Nomad l got in my COTM









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Dapper Desvalido 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The 888 is an Anejo, the 858 is lower end AF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense...b&m it is


----------



## MattyIce

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ACasazza

Had a psychedelic Turtle v2 today while mowing the lawn. Relatively ROTT, came in on Tuesday.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday with a Dominican Puro and a scotch neat.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Olecharlie said:


> Fuente Friday with a Dominican Puro and a scotch neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooo looks delicious. I just grabbed a tin of the angels share robustos and have yet to break it open.


----------



## Aimless1

Torino Exodus










Dominican Maduro overrun ROTT
After the first half inch this is tasty but mild. 
Me like!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Tantrum with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

ACasazza said:


> Ooo looks delicious. I just grabbed a tin of the angels share robustos and have yet to break it open.


The best cigar Opus makes for the coin IMO. I had a purple rain for a special occasion and it was pretty close to the top of the list of worst cigars I have smoked. I have A 20 anniversary resting. Not sure about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> The best cigar Opus makes for the coin IMO. I had a purple rain for a special occasion and it was pretty close to the top of the list of worst cigars I have smoked. I have A 20 anniversary resting. Not sure about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’ll give the purple rain a run for it’s money IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Had one also tonight.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It’ll give the purple rain a run for it’s money IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol Damn maybe I should just sell it for $50 and forget smoking it..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Triqui Traca


----------



## Rondo

LP9 overlooking Einstein’s 8 acre toilet. 










Spoiled little cretin.


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## TX Cigar

With some scotch. Never seen the band come off with the cellophane. Good sign? Bad sign? Or just 'shit happens'?


----------



## Travoline

First go with one of these. Starting off nicely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

C


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude


----------



## Wheels Up

Celebrated Fuente Friday with a long drive home today. It’s good to be back in Alabama.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso and some Casamigos Mezcal


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310115
> 
> C


What is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro







__





Buy Tatuaje Fausto "The Old Man and the C" Cigars Online!






www.smokeinn.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Tatuaje Fausto "The Old Man and the C" Cigars Online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokeinn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a single box last Friday, haven't smoke any of yet. But, I feel a need to go buy a couple more today. Very appealing for some reason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Tatuaje Fausto "The Old Man and the C" Cigars Online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokeinn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are they?


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell Lost and Found Pepper Cream Soda









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton Symmetry- happy weekend, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Had one also tonight.
> View attachment 310103


I enjoy those the most from the halfway point to the nub. The spice turns it up for a good retrohale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally found a deal on the Oliva Nub Maduros at $3.22 each. My morning coffee smoke.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310115
> 
> C


I hear those are good, sure  funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Bruce Banner


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How are they?


It’s the Fausto blend which is Tatuaje’s strongest cigar
So if you like strong flavors it’s great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

EZ Milk and Cookies (I think) from my noobie Sampler Trade back in 2019 and sangria. Happy weekend guys.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## wisdomwalker

Sitting by the pool with a Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Aimless1

Olivia Saison










La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Bipolar

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Street Tacos for dinner and dessert......I provided dinner while Rojas the dessert


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## jcarro33




----------



## Arry75

Following the ST with a Flatbed Cigar Company Panacea


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool evening 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Southern Draw


----------



## bowhunter444

Morning coffee and a Charter Oak









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Double Robusto 5x54 Habano. Straight cut and a mug of my favorite Iron Bean coffee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

RC time!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Thin blue line coffee, morning fog, and a Saka Polpetta


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Headley Grange with Costa Rican coffee
> View attachment 310163


I was wondering where Nathan was. You usually are the first to post in the mornings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Padron Thousand Series Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

First time with one of these. From one of my NJ buddies. Now I see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Aimless1

Illusions cigarettes prive. Thankyou @Humphrey's Ghost !!!


----------



## Bipolar




----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Maduro.


----------



## CgarDann

09FXSTB said:


> Thin blue line coffee, morning fog, and a Saka Polpetta
> View attachment 310166


How was the Saka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Padron 45 yr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

NLMTHA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Puro Sungrown 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

CgarDann said:


> How was the Saka?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy that blend. I believe it is a short filler (similar to his old papas Fritas) but it’s great, especially with a morning coffee.


----------



## Arry75

Angels Share


----------



## GunnyJ

bearinvt said:


> First time with one of these. From one of my NJ buddies. Now I see what all the fuss is about.
> View attachment 310186


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Room 101 Teufelhund with New Holland Dragon's Milk. At 11% ABV this is a good session ale... 🤣


----------



## MattT

Ez RBF this evening.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron anny 64


----------



## TX Cigar

Can't go wrong.


----------



## jcarro33

Good Sunday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jcarro33 said:


> Good Sunday
> 
> View attachment 310209
> 
> View attachment 310210


Love the tag line! 👍


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Winston Churchill with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

First stick in my new (to me) corvette. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Dark Sumatra cigar and Dark Sumatra coffee. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 310215


A favorite in my top 5 list! Great cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

El Chapo while setting up camp









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and chilled shiraz


----------



## CgarDann

Go with the flow Another custom from Rojas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna put the flame to this right now.
Thank You MARK !
You are a great BOTL !


----------



## Rondo

BB


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gonna put the flame to this right now.
> Thank You MARK !
> You are a great BOTL !
> 
> 
> View attachment 310227


Always like to help out the noobs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Skyflower with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Always like to help out the noobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That i am!
I only recognized a few of them.


----------



## zcziggy

Flor de las Antillas and Spaten


----------



## Aimless1

Foundation The Tabernacle









Tat Havana










BLTC Last Rites


----------



## TX Cigar

Dark Corojo.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Foundation The Tabernacle
> View attachment 310234
> 
> 
> Tat Havana
> View attachment 310235
> 
> 
> 
> BLTC Last Rites
> View attachment 310236


Binge-smoking eh?


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny No1


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Davidoff Late hour Robusto and Topo Chico water.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Joya De Nicaragua by the campfire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LH


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Sungrown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Smooth, creamy, nutty goodness with a nice little spice on retrohale. Nice morning smoke with a cup of Iron Bean











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Southern Draw Quick Draw Habano.

I like most of Southern Draw’s offerings, but I think the cheaper Quick Draw line are my favorites. Very good in the Connecticut or the Habano wrappers.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This one surprised me.
Lots of cinnamon, Coffee, Leather and oak.
reminded me of an OPUS I had a while back.
Much thanks MARK!


----------



## CgarDann

Tatuaje Tuesday. Def in my top 5 Mc brands currently Thanks @Olecharlie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sinistro Mr Red 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Intemperance










Avo Domaine


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and single barrel Jacks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

Undercrown 10 year


----------



## MattT

Fuente Short Story Maduro followed by a Room 101 Farce Maduro Papi Chulo.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lirio Rojo


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Drew Estates KFC at the campground









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Momento Mori by BLTC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The name on the band fits the cigar!
Very Meaty and rich!
Thank You once again Mark!


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice Eye of the Shark I had recently.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another from the ghost stash.
Funky burn but it did not affect the cigar any.
Sweet tobacco core loads of earth.
Catching up on some work it really hits the spot.
Once again thank you Humphreys Ghost!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another from the ghost stash.
> Funky burn but it did not affect the cigar any.
> Sweet tobacco core loads of earth.
> Catching up on some work it really hits the spot.
> Once again thank you Humphreys Ghost!
> 
> View attachment 310282
> 
> View attachment 310283
> View attachment 310284


Sorry about the blasting cap in the foot


----------



## Aimless1

Rojas Statement










La Barba Ricochet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain Habano with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sorry about the blasting cap in the foot


----------



## TX Cigar

Not sure what it is but it's good.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and chilled shiraz


----------



## huffer33

Aimless1 said:


> Rojas Statement
> View attachment 310285
> 
> 
> 
> La Barba Ricochet
> View attachment 310286


Me too









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Anniv and Appleton EstateJamaican Rum











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuego


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enjoying this MB3 from @zcziggy before Grace blows in tonight.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

Another LH


----------



## 09FXSTB

TX Cigar said:


> Not sure what it is but it's good.
> View attachment 310289


I always hate that! Sitting there, enjoying a cigar with no clue how to get another one!


----------



## lex61

Long live the king!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Me too
> View attachment 310291
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I had one the other day.
Much smaller R/G.
It was a great smoke.
But then it was a gifted cigar.
Nothing beats a gifted cigar! IMHO


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night


----------



## Olecharlie

Maduro V and Iron Bean Sumatra  coffee ️ 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Rainy day Bish


----------



## Aimless1

AJ San Lotano
I have been told I have a big mouth but my word that 60 ring gauge is a lot to stick in your mouth


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Room 101 from the Ghost stash.
I always liked the Big Payback.
This one is another hit thank you MARK !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had another from the Ghost Stash took a break from work.
My boss hates when i stop to light a cigar.
Docks me 5 minutes even though i work while i smoke.
You wanna hear the funny part.
I work for myself!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From a split with my man Charles


----------



## Rondo

@TonyBrooklyn those Serino XX are in my Top 5 NC.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

BB in my woodchuck porch on a rainy evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> @TonyBrooklyn those Serino XX are in my Top 5 NC.


I might have known as much your a class act !
That was a fine seegar !
Thanks for your input !


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial on a semi nice evening by the swamps


----------



## awk6898

When you take your wife to the local cigar lounge. She wants wine, dessert, and a gold foiled cigar. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mi Hermano hanging in there with this wind.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Mi Hermano hanging in there with this wind.


Wait... That does not look like hotlanta


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had one the other day.
> Much smaller R/G.
> It was a great smoke.
> But then it was a gifted cigar.
> Nothing beats a gifted cigar! IMHO
> 
> View attachment 310302


Nice, I think I prefer that vitola

Beautiful basil too! I did a couple of pots but they blew off the table twice so it is a little beat up and I had to trim a bunch off - got one batch of pesto and a couple rounds of caprese from them though and they seem to be recovering pretty well.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Nice, I think I prefer that vitola
> 
> Beautiful basil too! I did a couple of pots but they blew off the table twice so it is a little beat up and I had to trim a bunch off - got one batch of pesto and a couple rounds of caprese from them though and they seem to be recovering pretty well.


Thank you my friend!
I have trimmed those twice this season.
Yes Basil is pretty hardy.
It will recover nicely grows easy.
It is all i have time for these days.
Nice to see you around.
All the best Tony


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Ken C.




----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Nub Maduro with IBCC Skull  coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tabernacle lancero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another from the Ghost Stash!
A very pleasant surprise indeed!
Starting to think i am really liking this side of the block.
Non Cubans have come a long way in the last decade or so.
That was the last time i really smoked them like this.
I wanted to thank you all especially @Rondo,@CigarDann the Man. Mark aka @Humphrey's Ghost !
And anyone i might have missed.
That helped push me off the cliff !
I have a bunch of sticks to try over the weekend from @ CigarDann.
T.G.I.F !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All the best Tony


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Wait... That does not look like hotlanta


Yeah, I snuck down to Cancun for the week and got stuck in Grace. It's alot harder smoking a cigar in a hurricane than I thought.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## ACasazza

This bad boy has been resting for about 2 years 😈

San Cristobal - Revelation


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Yeah, I snuck down to Cancun for the week and got stuck in Grace. It's alot harder smoking a cigar in a hurricane than I thought.


lol...must be good part of the elite class...hope you have a good time bud


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> lol...must be good part of the elite class...hope you have a good time bud


Nah, it's nice to pretend though. Thanks, the next time I'll have to charter the yacht to bring you across the gulf.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another from the Ghost Stash!
> A very pleasant surprise indeed!
> Starting to think i am really liking this side of the block.
> Non Cubans have come a long way in the last decade or so.
> That was the last time i really smoked them like this.
> I wanted to thank you all especially @Rondo,@CigarDann the Man. Mark aka @Humphrey's Ghost !
> And anyone i might have missed.
> That helped push me off the cliff !
> I have a bunch of sticks to try over the weekend from @ CigarDann.
> T.G.I.F !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All the best Tony
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310334
> 
> View attachment 310335
> View attachment 310336


You’ve been living that Champagne life on the other side of the tracks
We have beer and bean burritos over here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Fable today.


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje c-4. This cigar is dynamite 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You’ve been living that Champagne life on the other side of the tracks
> We have beer and bean burritos over here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know i forgot how much i love beer and bean burrito's


----------



## Bipolar

In memory of Great-Granddad. Indian Factory Team


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Shark with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## wisdomwalker

IN my Garden with a Gispert Churchill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Padron Anni Courtesy of @ CgarDann 
Very Nice real refined.
Thank You my friend.


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel. A lot tangier than the others I’ve had. Tighter draw too


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Olecharlie

Birthday Eve  The  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell lost and found Plume









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Panacea Habano


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas

Legend










Black Label


----------



## TX Cigar

Corojo #5


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Birthday Eve  The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then, Happy Birthday.


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Birthday Eve  The
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

HBD @Olecharlie


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Birthday Eve  The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday! enjoy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @CgarDan for my first officially Birthday Smoke this morning!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Padron Anni Courtesy of @ CgarDann
> Very Nice real refined.
> Thank You my friend.
> 
> View attachment 310354
> View attachment 310355
> View attachment 310356


Glad you enjoyed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks @CgarDan for my first officially Birthday Smoke this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy bday Charlie . Wishing you lots of health and many more bday celebrations to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> @TonyBrooklyn those Serino XX are in my Top 5 NC.


That’s how stampedes get started.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Charles
How does it feel to be 39?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ All My Ex’s Special Edition
Happy Birthday, Charlie.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## zcziggy

La Aroma de Cuba and sangria...Happy Birthday @Olecharlie


----------



## haegejc

Happy birthday @Olecharlie!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Olecharlie said:


> Birthday Eve  The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like we share the same birthday! Happy birthday!


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije after getting the yard work done before this storm hits tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Birthday Eve  The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

ACasazza said:


> Looks like we share the same birthday! Happy birthday!


Happy birthday to you as well!


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Noella to start today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks @CgarDan for my first officially Birthday Smoke this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAN THE MAN STRIKES AGAIN!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Olecharlie

ACasazza said:


> Looks like we share the same birthday! Happy birthday!


Happy Birthday brother!’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Happy birthday @Olecharlie and @ACasazza ! 
hope you both have a great day and weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## 09FXSTB

Craft 21. I broke down and bought a couple samplers. These are worth it!


----------



## mpomario

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Arry75

This ginormous 7 X 70 JFR


----------



## CgarDann

ACasazza said:


> Looks like we share the same birthday! Happy birthday!


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Rondo

Fuma Em Corda










Happy Birthday @ACasazza


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee








Happy Birthday @ACasazza


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and lemonade... Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend


----------



## Bipolar

Happy birthday fellas


----------



## Olecharlie

Birthday Cigar#2 after going out for a celebration with wife and having my sushi at home. This cigar is no doubt in my top 5 and wrestling for 1st place. Man it’s just dope for me. Luv the feel of the Hexagon and it’s very full bodied and med strength. Right out of the 1st third Im getting notes of cedar, cream, leather… black pepper and spice combined on the retrohale, smooth perfect draw. It gets better as it goes.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Happy birthday @Olecharlie and @ACasazza!


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday Ole. Having an I don't know with Glenlivet scotch


----------



## wisdomwalker

I spent my Saturday afternoon with my friend Rocky.


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Last Cowboy with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> The Last Cowboy with El Salvadoran coffee
> View attachment 310420


Great stick i was gifted one from Mark last week.
I real surprise to me.
Loads of flavors that jump out in your face Enjoy!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Unstolen valor









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Maduro from UG cigars bundle


----------



## Aimless1

Had to look this one up. Thankyou @Humphrey's Ghost ! 
La Musa Mousa









Great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Aimless1 said:


> Had to look this one up. Thankyou @Humphrey's Ghost !
> La Musa Mousa
> View attachment 310428
> 
> 
> Great smoke


Fancy name for the old Grimalkin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

I constantly underestimate Perdomo cigars. Aside from some wrapper issues, they usually produce some nice flavor. Can't say I've had a bad one yet.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal HS. This is my first HS size.


----------



## Bipolar




----------



## BobP




----------



## wisdomwalker

MattT said:


> I constantly underestimate Perdomo cigars. Aside from some wrapper issues, they usually produce some nice flavor. Can't say I've had a bad one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Perdomo is one of my favorites! I love the 10th Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## wisdomwalker

Vegas 5, Gold Maduro. Rich, Chocolaty, Goodness. I believe these are limitada?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Neanderthal on the way to the booze store.
Damn what a powerful little sucker.
Not for the faint at heart.
Right here i snapped a pic.
As it really turned the corner and was very flavorful.
Strong Tobacco core, Black peeper, Black cherries.
Courtesy of @ Humphrey'sGhost another winner thanks bro!


----------



## Rondo

Morphine


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte.....hope it doesn't get too windy out here..


----------



## ACasazza

wisdomwalker said:


> Vegas 5, Gold Maduro. Rich, Chocolaty, Goodness. I believe these are limitada?
> View attachment 310439


Easily one of my favorite "cheap" cigars. Very underrated!


----------



## Rondo

X50


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

Seems we had the same idea @Rondo


----------



## zcziggy

Unusual late night cigar....but what the hell, you only live once. 
San Lotano Requiem Maduro and Honey Jack's.


----------



## FroOchie

This has been sitting in the humidor for about 4 years and really turned out to be one of the most enjoyable little sticks I've had in a long time.


----------



## Arry75

EZ Elysian Fields


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Asylum Insidious with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Unstolen Valor


----------



## Olecharlie

I shouldn’t need a cigar for a couple days after this Emilio Hog Leg. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

3 days of rain are behind us and the sun is finally shining. Celebrating with Cavalier LE 2021 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> 3 days of rain are behind us and the sun is finally shining. Celebrating with Cavalier LE 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no sun upstate every time i stick my head out it pours lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another ghost stick!
Powerful and flavorful.
Thanks Mark


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with Crystal Baller


----------



## Aimless1

FB Track 7










Liga Privada 9


----------



## Arry75

CH Las Calaveras 2020...getting ready for the 21 bumblebee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat 7th


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier Black


----------



## BobP

Morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night. Criollo H&H.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Double Green.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great stick from Dan The Man Thank You Bro!


----------



## CgarDann

UF-13. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

March 2018 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th and a cup of Bolivian coffee


----------



## huffer33

Daddy Mac with a ginger and bourbon









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

Guardian of the farm Claude Chien











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

These keep getting better


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Tattoo


----------



## TX Cigar

Tabernacle with Glenlivet Scotch.


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## 09FXSTB

Dark Corojo. It’s been a few years since I’ve had one. Solid stick. I don’t know why I have waited so long.


----------



## tntclip

Piggy ,FFP, OR from boxes I bought from JD's Hand personally to mine,2012.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Watering trees and plants at dark thirty











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarro33

not pictured: morning coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another from the GHOST STASH!
I have no clue what it was.
But it was good!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another from the GHOST STASH!
> I have no clue what it was.
> But it was good!
> 
> View attachment 310538


Fable Fourth Prime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Fable Fourth Prime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great cigar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Muestra de saka 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Fable Fourth Prime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Great cigar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure was!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije layer cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ










La Aurora 1495 Series


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Borracho with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Neanderthal on the way to the booze store.
> Damn what a powerful little sucker.
> Not for the faint at heart.
> Right here i snapped a pic.
> As it really turned the corner and was very flavorful.
> Strong Tobacco core, Black peeper, Black cherries.
> Courtesy of @ Humphrey'sGhost another winner thanks bro!
> 
> 
> View attachment 310445


Never in a million years did I think I would see you smoking a Neanderthal and here we are 🤘


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura. Like these


----------



## zcziggy

Dias de Gloria and honey Jack's


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mil Dias at sundown


----------



## Arry75

Jacobs Ladder....ROTT, holy pepper Batman on the first few draws...really good so far..pairing with Dos Hombres Mezcal


----------



## Olecharlie

Viaje Frank Castle Skull & Bones. If you shine a light you can see the image of a skull & bones. It appears to be an MSA wrapper, taste like a lot of Aganorsa leaf. Pepper blast on first light and retrohale but fades too quickly for me. I get citrus, expresso, cinnamon, sweet tobacco and dark chocolate. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

#9 this evening


----------



## jcarro33

First Viaje.. damn tasty


----------



## Rondo

You all are smoking some really fine sticks tonight. 
Warped Maestro del Tiempo OR 2016?
100% Aganorsa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gumby-cr said:


> Never in a million years did I think I would see you smoking a Neanderthal and here we are 🤘


So many great and generous friends on here.
Decided to give me a shove over yet another cliff.
I guess I had it coming I have shoved many over the edge in my day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aldadino with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Nub with IBCC skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CH Juarez









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Half naked Street Taco, full Monty pooch.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Still the best year


----------



## bigbud

One of my favorites.








Edit: sausage fingers...
Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Supershot


----------



## CgarDann

Villa Casdagli Pegasus. On a milder side but very pleasant 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

This morning Axis Mundi (no pic)

19 Las Calaveras


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Leche de Mama with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## jcarro33

My favorite smoke under $10


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Jacks


----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @CgarDan A Noel Rojas Habano. Woody, nutty and leathery with a little spice and light occasional pepper. Thanks Danny











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Los tejanos


----------



## ACasazza

We got new adirondack chairs courtesy of our wedding registry so I had to get outside and smoke one when I was done putting them together


----------



## Ren Huggins

Blackbird Hrafn


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Elijah Craig


----------



## Arry75

Second stick... Tatuaje T110


----------



## wisdomwalker

The Montecristo White. Little light and bright for my taste, but still very good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Honduran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Out of bed at 4:45, breakfast and now a wake me up smoke and IBCC. This Genetic Deformity is packed with expresso beans, cocoa, and enough pepper on first few draws to cleanse your sinuses. The transition between the habano and broadleaf wrapper is noticeable pleasant.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Aquitaine with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## 09FXSTB

UC this morning.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Courtesy of @CgarDan A Noel Rojas Habano. Woody, nutty and leathery with a little spice and light occasional pepper. Thanks Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday with one of my favorites within their line 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and lemonade. Hope you guys on the Gulf Coast are safe.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Don Carlos Shark


----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo 888











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second stick Hot Cake


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Right there with you Charles


----------



## Aimless1

601


----------



## wisdomwalker

Happy Fuente Friday! I missed the wagon, but I really want to try one!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Gumby-cr

Viaje with a lot of coffee this morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

Up at 5:30, lazy this morning, trying to get the watering done. This taste like a Sumatra wrapped Nicaraguan  

Grabbed a protein smoothie and downed it, now working on 20oz of Iron Bean Sumatra  skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padilla Miami LE 2010 with Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo

Aquitaine Mode 5
Espresso, white pepper and nuts. 
I’m recommending this to those who enjoy full flavors.


----------



## bowhunter444

Joya De Nicaragua Gt20 at the lounge this morning as the weather is crappy here in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat ME


----------



## Ren Huggins

Emilio AF1


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Cromagnon or what’s left of it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Avion


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

CH Four Kicks










RyJ Media Noche


----------



## [email protected]

first one while grilling burgers.
Hurricane Ida is about to hit in the next 48 hours or so. I’m on the bad side of the storm so better enjoy today!!!


----------



## [email protected]

incredible smoke..... I now see what all the hype is about. Black Works certainly know what they’re doing!!!!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Haven't posted pics in a bit. This weeks smokes.







































2005 opus after my grandma's memorial.
Had to break out my best in her honor (not to say she loved the idea of me smoking cigars).


----------



## bearinvt

A few more days at the lake beyond the reach of the internet. Not much to do but swim and smoke.









This one is from @Olecharlie


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Gentleman's Jack. Vey humid tonight by the swamps...must be because of Ida.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff The Late Hour


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 310647
> 
> 
> first one while grilling burgers.
> Hurricane Ida is about to hit in the next 48 hours or so. I’m on the bad side of the storm so better enjoy today!!!


James Brown rocks solid! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorite TAts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anni with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second Stick







BLTC BB


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Nicaragua with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## [email protected]

Got recalled at 0730 this morning for Hurricane Ida. Packed some emergency supplies for the next 18 hour shift.

Got to make the most of emergency recuse!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Flatbed 560 Corojo


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13




----------



## Aimless1

Illegal Tobaco from @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Rondo

Stay safe @[email protected] 

This Espinosa took an inch to improve. I used to enjoy escuro. This one is on the sour side. 
Good but not the price they get for it good.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten... Done with the honey do list so I can relax a little.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition cigars Prolific with a Maine Root Ginger brew


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this courtesy of @CgarDann after cutting the grass









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Back on the Lanceros.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

EH OSOK


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain Deliverance with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Cornelius and Anthony Aerial. Surprisingly full flavor, was expecting a more subdued Connecticut but this delivered in abundance!!!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Daisy cutter and Octoberfest


----------



## Aimless1

Graycliff


----------



## bigbud

Yard work? Done. Dinner? Done. A little "me time" on the patio? Oh yeah!









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Enclave and single barrel Jacks.


----------



## Arry75

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Sun Grown


----------



## CgarDann

Another one today. Such a beautiful evening I could not resist 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Decent smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet


----------



## wisdomwalker




----------



## huffer33

Asylum straight jacket









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Honduran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash. Pretty good I’d say.


----------



## bowhunter444

T52 this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Nub and Iron Bean Sumatra 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroOchie

Sharks for me are celebratory. Today I took delivery of my new tractor and learned to use it. There were many big deals I was enjoying the moment of.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes










DE Factory Smokes sungrown


----------



## BobP




----------



## CgarDann

Hiram & Salomon Cyramys rated 95 by kohnhed. Smoking good Rott. Will try in other in a few weeks after some rest in the humi to see if it’s in fact on that level 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s storming, pouring rain, winds and I’m tucked in on the front porch enjoying this Emilio.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Enjoying this Bishops blend tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caveman maduro with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Don Melchor cab... Going to rain cats and dogs by the swamps later on.


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Cooper's Mark bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

2021 Las Calaveras, so good ROTT...You guys are going to love it...the wrapper is beautiful and oh so oily....it is better than the 2020 IMHO. Creamy but still full full in strength and flavor


----------



## 09FXSTB

T110 this evening. Hope all of the BOTL and SOTL along the Gulf are doing well!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

Room 101 Teufelhund maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Skinny Monster









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A Sumatra Courtesy of @CgarDan
Thanks Danny



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Taco Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Wheels Up Thank you my Brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro and sangria while reading a new book.


----------



## BobP

BLK Mango from Drop.


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas Statement.


----------



## Rondo

These Mode 5 don’t smoke like a $5 cigar.


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black










La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoked 10 of these and bought 10 more for a steal both times. I like the sungrown better than the Maduro.

10th Anniversary Sungrown 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## TX Cigar

pappa fritas and cab


----------



## 09FXSTB

Guaimaro


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne Call to Arms









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Burning that midnight oil,


----------



## [email protected]

One more cause it’s a slow night.


----------



## BobP

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 310802
> 
> One more cause it’s a slow night.


Slow is good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Honduran coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna take this to go!
Put the flame to it on my way to the bank.
Thank you @Wheels Up !


----------



## Hickorynut

Been a while...Hope y"all are all good...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

El ******. Came in one of sbc monthly club selections. Probably a good cigar for someone who prefers mild quality offerings. But those who have been spoiled with the flavor bombs that are available …… pass on this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Statement









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Kristoff Pistoff










Avo Domaine


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Union fire this evening. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Arry75

CH The Lost Angel.....sitting out in this downpour listening to some tunes


----------



## TX Cigar

Skull Breaker and bourbon.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon


----------



## [email protected]

I’m a copy cat tonight from @TonyBrooklyn 

first SD Rose of Sharon, perfect resistance. Plumes of smoke even in the dark. These midnight to 6 pm days are going to catch up before long!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antiguedad with Honduran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice 62 degrees and low humidity. Feel so good.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

MB3 this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Somebody introduced me to this cigar via a nice bomb. I am very grateful as it’s smoking as something worth at least double its cost, the mason dixon project 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Wheels Up Very nice thank you Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Wheels Up The Padron was excellent, But the Short story really hit the spot.
Your package should land today. All the best Tony


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Wheels Up The Padron was excellent, But the Short story really hit the spot.
> Your package should land today. All the best Tony
> 
> View attachment 310830
> 
> View attachment 310831


I’m glad you found something in there you like! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cg4 from 2014 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend










Aurora 1495 Series


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and sangria


----------



## Ren Huggins

NW Puro Especial
It's a AJ kinda day for me too @zcziggy


----------



## bowhunter444

The last Czar out at my archery club meeting









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> NW Puro Especial
> It's a AJ kinda day for me too @zcziggy


That's a good smoke!!!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Flor de los Antiguedad with Honduran coffee
> View attachment 310824


Flor de las Antillas old man.... Antillas.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> That's a good smoke!!!


Yup especially at just $3! Jumped on them during a Cigar page sale


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Flor de las Antillas old man.... Antillas.


i agree the Antillas is a better smoke, I accidentally clicked the wrong button and ended up with these, it was six months before I got around to opening the box and realized what happened!


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Salomon....soooo good


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jcarro33

Sensei’s Sensational Sarsaparilla is a very nice smoke


----------



## Olecharlie

In my Top 5











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

First night it’s it 73°. Almost feels like a cold front after sweltering days. So this nice AF Gran Reserva. Deep rich tobacco flavors, ever so slight sweet finish. Tonight is going to be a good one.









Nub stayed cool to the last hit. Hated to see her go but it was a great time!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Another great stick from @CgarDann on this cool Friday morning in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

57 deg and low humidity 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888 and smart money is in me wearing the gloves tonight.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## ACasazza

Bachelor party this weekend and this is what I'm bringing to celebrate 🥂


----------



## bearinvt

2021 LE








For sure better than 2020. A good bit more strength but well short of something like a Roma. Cold draw had a chemical solvent undercurrent with a little chocolate cake. It had me kind of worried but once it was lit there was no trace of either. The first third was spicy like ribbon candy, the middle was cedary and by the last third the wood and spice were both present. It got better and better all the way and by the time it was done I was really enjoying it.
I don’t know if it’s worth the hype, especially compared to some of the other recent releases like the Lost Angel or the Bishop’s Blend but it is a decent cigar. I have 9 more to go so we’ll see.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Friday for me











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Dark Corojo


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

After rolling greens this morning











Time for a break after setting up camp.


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann rocking the Pink. 
This is what made RG great.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> @CgarDann rocking the Pink.
> This is what made RG great.


Great cigar. Not better than WOAM but awesome in it’s own way. Just wish it was more accessible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with the last of the El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## BobP




----------



## huffer33

Fratello H-Town









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Bipolar

H-Town AB Nico Puro
Great smoke


----------



## Ren Huggins

EPC Pledge Prequel


----------



## CgarDann

Vherf and draft night











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Arturo Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX 4"5/8 * 49 FULL Colorado Maduro and a Full Redemption Rye Barrel 116.2 Proof



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night Satin Glove.


----------



## bowhunter444

Jaime Garcia









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG Pecan Pie


----------



## CgarDann

Pepin JJ. Thanks @Olecharlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

New World Cameroon. Thanks @CgarDann


----------



## 09FXSTB

#9


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## bowhunter444

Crook of the Crown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Before lighting up the grill.


----------



## Aimless1

The annual Blessing of the Bikes takes place about 15 miles from where I am camping. Sons of Anarchy seems an appropriate smoke.


----------



## bigbud

Finally! A little "me" time...









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and honey Jack's


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anniversary No 1


----------



## wisdomwalker

Perdomo Patriarch. Happy Saturday!


----------



## wisdomwalker

Arry75 said:


> Padron 26 Anniversary No 1
> 
> View attachment 310912


I gotta try one of those someday. On my list for sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco and Honduran coffee


----------



## Arry75

Stick two Umbagog


----------



## Arry75

wisdomwalker said:


> I gotta try one of those someday. On my list for sure.


Oh yes, I agree. You definitely need to try this! It is probably my favorite cigar and it is basically always available for purchase!


----------



## TX Cigar

After a ribeye steak.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lampert 1675 with Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## jcarro33

Last couple days


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Panacea 560w. Profile is ok but the size is a damn jaw breaker 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Had to put that down. Anything above 46-48 ring gage is not for me. So pulled this CW wabash cannonball from the humi 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Labor day party at my archery club. T110 Sumatra and a 10% alcohol beverage









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FroOchie

AF Hemingway Between the Lines


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten....very humid by the swamps this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HHG and with Honduran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Gotta say I’m not liking it much.


----------



## zcziggy

Round two...Bellas Artes Maduro and Jack's. Lots of yard work today... Glad is over


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT and some Eagle rare. These TNTs are amazing...


----------



## Arry75

bearinvt said:


> Gotta say I’m not liking it much.
> View attachment 310966


Had one of those once, once….


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> Gotta say I’m not liking it much.
> View attachment 310966


Back before General took em over they weren’t terrible, still needed a lot of rest to come around but smokable, now, not so much. CAO was actually somewhat respectable back then.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Olecharlie

Espiritu #2











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Still no power, but still a great way to pass some time.


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Back before General took em over they weren’t terrible, still needed a lot of rest to come around but smokable, now, not so much. CAO was actually somewhat respectable back then.


I've had several Flathead 660s that I liked so I was hoping I would like that one too. I guess I can skip that page in the catalogs from now on.


----------



## Wheels Up

We’re having a foggy start to the morning, with Brown Dog, Beagle Dog, and a Fuente Exquisito. Happy Labor Day, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!


----------



## bowhunter444

Muwat this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sumatra and a Kevita Ginger Colada











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Saka Leave Me Alone


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!
> View attachment 310977


Happy birthday Nate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Espiritu #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for introducing me to this cigar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!


Have a happy one Nathan!


----------



## CgarDann

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!
> View attachment 310977


Happy bday Nathan !!!

For those who are celebrating enjoy the Labor Day and Shana Tova 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Mystery stick from the ghost stash on this cool wet and windy Labor Day.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!
> View attachment 310977


Happy birthday old man!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Happy Birthday Nathan!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Avion today


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder


----------



## Arry75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!
> View attachment 310977


‘Happy Birthday OSO!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie 26 with a cup of Honduran coffee and baby-backs on the smoker


----------



## 09FXSTB

Plasencia. Hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY you strange sun of a gun!
Best wishes for many more..
Happy healthy ones!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, Nathan

‘64 Imperial


----------



## Bipolar

Great smoke! I should have bought a couple more than I did…


----------



## JFran272

Picked this gem up at Casa de Montecristo in San Juan, Puerto Rico.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy birthday.


----------



## BobP

Excited the local shop started carrying Rojas and Roma Craft. Been going there off and on forever.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th Anniversary


----------



## Olecharlie

HR 1845 with a pour of Papas Pillar 24











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winston Churchill with a cup of Honduran coffee, since I’m working tomorrow I’m gonna celebrate another trip around the sun today!
> View attachment 310977


Happy Birthday Nathan!! Hope it has been the best one ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## FroOchie

Caldwell- Long Live the King


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Honduran coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Winston Churchill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

All My Ex’s SE


----------



## CgarDann

Tat skinny monster Lancero Frank thanks @BlueRidgePuffer











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel after cutting the grass









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks @Wheels Up !


----------



## Aimless1

Internet was sparse or non existent while camping. A belated very happy birthday Nathan. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Aimless1

Compliments of Mark. Really enjoyed this one @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Olecharlie

Afternoon Cigar, pretty decent smoke 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## huffer33

Happy birthday Nathan!!

ECCJ









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and lemonade.


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier. Liking the surrogates.


----------



## Arry75

ROTT BLTC 2021 Viaticum...so far so good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat T110


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat 7th


----------



## wisdomwalker

King Havano by Oliveros.


----------



## Romeo Allones

First Gurkha, mint and liquorice, quite refreshing.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage and Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

A little range time with a Vaije Layer Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Warped Wednesday


----------



## CgarDann

BLTC Morphine 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Crowned Heads









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nomad Trouble Maker with Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and iced tea...getting too repetitive with AJ's... Should buy something different once in a while


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Bellas Artes Maduro and iced tea...getting too repetitive with AJ's... Should buy something different once in a while
> 
> View attachment 311060


i do enjoy variety, but nothing wrong with smoking one brand all the time. Smoke what you enjoy and enjoy what you smoke.


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy Aquitaine


----------



## TX Cigar

From earlier at lounge and now.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Last cigar I had at the bar. Guess I need to fill up the bar humidor.


----------



## Olecharlie

Having a Voodoo Ranger and a shot of Angel’s Envy with this AJ











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Honduran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Watering this morning looks it’s dry for a few days











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Warped Lirio Rojo 2018 on this rainy morning 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Pier 28 Oscuro rabbito 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Gran Oferta with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are really good!


----------



## BobP

Toast and peanuts. Or rather sweet toast with peanut butter? Either way, it was good.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio from the ghost stash and Grolsch... Great cigar and beer.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Enjoyed this cigarillo yesterday...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ni overrun with Honduran coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Very classy Joya.


----------



## Bipolar

Magic Toast with a nice sunset. I can feel fall approaching!


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday! Don Carlos Shark


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway signature









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Papa's fritas


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Charles


----------



## 09FXSTB

7th


----------



## CgarDann

Double Chateau Sungrown for this Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie V and sangria.


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X on the day before our archery deer season begins









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tatuaje Series P


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Honduran coffee


----------



## Bipolar

Archetype Axis Mundi. One of the best smokes I’ve had in a while! Crazy blend…


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## Olecharlie

Colorado Claro and a pour of Colonel EH Taylor Small Batch  pour courtesy of @CgarDan! Thanks Danny











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 311103
> 
> Thanks Charles


Enjoy Mark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Because @CgarDann said so.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Because @CgarDann said so.
> 
> View attachment 311122


I think that’s a second or third of these in a matter of a few weeks so I am guessing this was a suggestion that actually worked out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

2nd Stick....Tatuaje T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown and the last of the Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Byron with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Its a Nice cool morning with a Sumatra and IBCC Sumatra!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Byron with my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Never had that Byron looks delicious!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rocky Patel Nicaraguan while cutting the grass. Received it as a freebie in an order and it is better than I expected...


----------



## Bipolar

Not a usual experience. Bizarre vitola with more smoke production than I expected. Delicious though.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem habano and mineral water...beautiful afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Wheels Up

Seems like a good day to plant a few freedom seeds with Don Carlos.

God bless ‘Murica!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

First sit of the year with an AJ Fernandez Enclave









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

LG


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

CAO Fuma em Corda.
Worth the $7.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sangria... Happy Saturday guys..


----------



## Arry75

Liga 10 year Anniversary


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A Taco with Monkey Shoulder and a Topo Chico.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> San Lotano requiem habano and mineral water...beautiful afternoon by the swamps
> 
> View attachment 311139


Thanks for turning me on to those, every time I smoke one I enjoy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Reward for finishing yard work...


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anniversary No 1


----------



## bearinvt

Last evening


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning, another nice cool morning. A V and IBCC Sumatra coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BB21 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

#9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Elysian Fields


----------



## Aimless1

Last cigar from the ‘ghost bomb’ BLTC Super Deluxe
Another one nubbed. You hit it out of the park Mark. Thank you!


----------



## CgarDann

Illusione Sungulare seven horns 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Black









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## acitalianman13

Lc2021 fine smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## Arry75

Crowned heads las Calaveras 21


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem habano and honey Jack's. One more week before vacation, can't wait. It's been a long year.


----------



## Wheels Up

Viaje Scotch Bonnet on a long drive today.

Thanks, @Gumby-cr ; 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

On the porch at our rental in Bryson City, NC. It’s a fine evening here in the northern part of the south.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Great ROTT. The profile looks like it will do good with a few years on them. If they last that long 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

A rare one for me, couldn't even get through 10 minutes. No good, at least for me anyways.


----------



## haegejc

Thank you @Olecharlie!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

300 Manos with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## MattT

Wonderful smoke. Wish I had more.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Bipolar

Papas Fritas with some Liquid Death

I can never seem to buy enough Papas Fritas.


----------



## bearinvt

After a burn on the Tail of the Dragon.


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> After a burn on the Tail of the Dragon.
> View attachment 311193


How you liked that ride?


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> How you liked that ride?


I wish I had my motorcycle instead of my Pacifica but it was cool.


----------



## bowhunter444

Aganorsa leaf at the campground









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> I wish I had my motorcycle instead of my Pacifica but it was cool.


Yup... It is quite a roller-coaster


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal Cracker.


----------



## CgarDann

Another crappy stick from Flatbed. I am done with that brand 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

MSA ROTT, big shaggy foot, cool band. Bold flavors medium strength, barnyard, cedar, liquorish, earth, dark chocolate, grapefruit. pepper disappears too quick. Draw was tight had to clear a small plug and it opened up like a Padron.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Another crappy stick from Flatbed. I am done with that brand
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and I just lit one! hope mine doesn’t tunnel!


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Another crappy stick from Flatbed. I am done with that brand
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m with you Dan seems like something went south with Flatbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

This one’s for sitting around the fire pit.


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s some serious nub action!


----------



## Olecharlie

Lol that the wad of tobacco that created a tight draw. 3 in deep. Modus for the win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Lol that the wad of tobacco that created a tight draw. 3 in deep. Modus for the win
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured as much


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Ghost Rider









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Habano Gallo Pinto. Smoked perfectly ROTT. Decent body and strength, perfect burn.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Hiram and Solomon Traveling Man Lancero











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Orange Moon


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Saka, as the mountains start to show a little color.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V and Grolsch


----------



## CgarDann

Royal Jamaica. A new blend exclusively for the MonteCristo lounges. Great construction and burn. Very nice flavors but a bit too mild for my taste. Those looking for good mild cigars should def try it out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Still my #1 for 2021 so far











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Sobremesa









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mexican experiment II


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday.


----------



## zcziggy

Round two... Always comes to a New World Cameroon to really be satisfied.


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## MattT

Taco bowls for dinner with a few Mexican lagers and a Tat MEII to round it all off. Add a newly acquired tray from @Wheels Up for additional seasoning. Recipe for taco/Tatuaje Tuesday everyone.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

2000 Maduro


----------



## Arry75

My Tat Tuesday contribution T110...That Stolen Crown Robusto I just put down was simply amazing 1 day off of the truck... I have to get some Toros of those!!


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up a variety of Nat Sherman's earlier this year, figured I'd try them out before they completely disappear. This one was pretty good, but the second band does have "exclusive" on it so it _must _be good 😂...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

T110 broadleaf









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bearinvt

Last night I had a Whiskey Rebellion but the internet is so wonky here the photo wouldn't work. I actually thought it was posted last night but I just found it sitting on its a$$ here just now.


----------



## CgarDann

Really digging this blend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Last night in the Smoky Mountains. We’ve been doing our best to maintain the smoke level.


----------



## bowhunter444

Street Taco









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Brown Dog tackled me during the last picture…

Few of Cfed’s offerings really smack my mule, but the Queen of Hearts will make you want to go bear hunting with a switch!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Salvation


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and honey Jack's


----------



## TX Cigar

Surrogates.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguedad with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Warped Corto while packing up the camper before the rains come.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and sangria... Three more work days and I'm out


----------



## CgarDann

Earlier 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

And now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Tacos.


----------



## Olecharlie

A pour of Redbreast Irish  and this Anniversary 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC BB 2021


----------



## wisdomwalker

The Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic is one of my longstanding all-time favorites. Superior flavor, great construction and a all around perfect for me, even with the binder frailer on the cut! I was able to adapt and overcome! Everyone should try one. Oh, and I can show you my new ashtray.


----------



## bearinvt

One night in Flintstone, GA. Yabadabadoo!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s been raining, just came out for a smoke. The more Sumatra I smoke the more I like same with coffee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

ME ll









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarro33

Does this count as Fuente Friday?


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,








About as close to Fuente Friday as I’m willing to get this week!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Bipolar

Old school goodness! Took me right back to when I first got into this hobby.


----------



## Rob Jones

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, I enjoyed a 7 year old Oliva V Lancero I've had my eye on for several weeks. I love these things and they age as well as anything I've ever encountered. While the overall strength had waned a bit, the flavors were beautifully balanced, delicate and chock full of interesting and wonderful nuance.
> 
> So, what's YOUR latest???


Blind Man's Bluff / Habano..by caldwell....I like it!


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Gentleman's Collection


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday !!


----------



## Rondo

Caldwell Anastasia


----------



## bearinvt

Fifty


----------



## CgarDann

Rounding out the evening 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dirty Rat


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night Papas Fritas.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A very pleasant and great value Casa Turrente 1973, hazelnuts and sweet woods, with great construction.


----------



## haegejc

Great morning smoke. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Had this yesterday, it was delicious. I don't remember who sent it, but thanks.


----------



## Rondo

All My Ex’s


----------



## mpomario

Last few standouts. 








Recommended by Jr at LWC. Very nice.
















TdeB IYKYK. Very. Good. 








Finally got to try a Fable. Off my list now.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

My favorite regular production Davidoff 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Nicaragua with a Ginger brew and some tunes off of Tidal


----------



## Olecharlie

A rainy day in the south with a Southern Draw 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

One more night on the road at the Delaware River


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell lost and found Pepper Cream Soda









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon under some swamp showers


----------



## Aimless1

Angel’s Share to celebrate Western Michigan University’s win over Pitt … their first win against acPower 5 team since 2016


----------



## Bipolar

Delicious Papas Fritas while waiting on the storm.


----------



## Bipolar

Couldn’t figure out how to delete this post.


----------



## Bipolar

Crazy ash for a mixed filler stick.


----------



## BobP

zcziggy said:


> New World Cameroon under some swamp showers
> 
> View attachment 311356


Going to add those to my list. I keep seeing those posted here.


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> Going to add those to my list. I keep seeing those posted here.


Best unassuming cigar around...and Cigarpage has them on sale quite often.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

To start the Duck’s game


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Cavalier Limited Edition 2021


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cg4


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

That Cavalier 2021 was fantastic! I've seen some negative comments regarding the 2020 but I have not tried one myself.








Moving on to a CH Las Calaveras 2021


----------



## TX Cigar

Noel Rojas house Blend I think?


----------



## bowhunter444

Frank Castle with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aganorsa leaf with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Rainy day that’s fine with me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano requiem maduro and Jamaican cola... Nice way to start my vacations.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Angels Share wi a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

The Tabernacle


----------



## bearinvt

Back home in my recliner on the porch. My favorite smoking venue. That newly mowed grass was out of control


----------



## BobP

Cfed


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell Midnight Express









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

More Rain, more coffee and Oliva Nub











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V and Peet's coffee...hoping for the rain to stay away.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Thanks @Olecharlie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Tabernacle lanceros









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Cuban Classic and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Catching up

Don reynaldo 









Naughty bits 










Pistola 










Tehran banker from @Humphrey's Ghost 









Skyflower


----------



## Olecharlie

I a little Morphine with Uncle Nearest 1845 and Topo Chico.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal Cracker.


----------



## Arry75

CH THE LOST ANGEL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub, Habano and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell lost and found Plume









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd










Perez CarEncore







In


Tat Havana


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Habano and Bel Ormeau Bordeaux. Honey do list done so cigar time it is.


----------



## Olecharlie

Read Meat for Lunch courtesy of

@Humphrey's Ghost











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Loving this Definition 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## Olecharlie

The first one of these I smoked I wasn’t that impressed. After smoking 3 more I had to order a box. Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## BobP




----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks @OneStrangeOne


----------



## bowhunter444

V Series Melanio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Tabernacle


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and lemon soda...as soon as you think the honey do list is done...they come up with a new one..


----------



## CgarDann

Bishop nuff said 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64'










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks @OneStrangeOne
> View attachment 311446


Wish I could take crei for that one, but I don’t think it was me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Red Meat Lovers from @Humphrey's Ghost with Ethiopian coffee








Thanks Mark


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice and cool in the 60’s great smoking weather. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo

“So misunderstood”










_bump to all the tv glued 60s & 70s kids who get the reference_


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Bordeaux... 74 degrees by the swamps...time to turn the fire pit on


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal Cracker


----------



## Aimless1

EZ Nomad blending session with One Week of Peat


----------



## BobP

Glad I bought a few of these when I had a chance.


----------



## Olecharlie

#2 for the  burn  on retro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Todos Las Diaz


----------



## MattT

God I hate Wednesdays. Needed this one today. AF Don Carlos EOTS.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Bellas Artes and Bordeaux... 74 degrees by the swamps...time to turn the fire pit on
> 
> View attachment 311461


Do you prefer this over the Maduro?


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Do you prefer this over the Maduro?


Is a little stronger and spicier than the maduro. Both very good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco’s Tuesday’s, Thursdays and every day between.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Nicely aged Viaje











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije 45 reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Porcelain Deliverance and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

HR Signature from the ghost stash and red blend wine on a rainy afternoon by the swamps.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mora this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Is a little stronger and spicier than the maduro. Both very good.


Cheers mate, thinking of picking up a few of these, not cheap here at around $30-5 a pop, but then online prices here have shot up in the last month, on Cuban Robustos by 25%, so I'll have to quickly pick some of those up from those smaller dealers who still haven't put their prices up. 

Oh and the Siglo VI is now near enough $100 online. Madness!


----------



## Olecharlie

47 Degrees out there so a hoodie and a Mug of IBCC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad SA-17









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Viaticum


----------



## bowhunter444

Sitting in a deer stand with a Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anniversary Don Carlos with some black rifle coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From brother Bear
Where you been bro?


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V and sangria


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Proper smoke for a Friday afternoon, with Ethiopian coffee of course.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 311498
> 
> From brother Bear
> Where you been bro?


Brother Bear reporting for duty. I’ve been working all week and too pooped to smoke until today. This is one that I picked up in Pittsburgh. It’s the first one I’ve had and it weren’t bad.


----------



## Bipolar

Tat “brown band” as I call em. My favorite NC classic!


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon from Underground


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aurora Sapphire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antigued with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## BobP

Cigarpage nic overrun. Reminds me of a cain.


----------



## Arry75

Diesel


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alpha dawg









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Picture perfect night here in the Northeast. Decided to break out the big guns, Tatuaje RC series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Corojo









Domaine


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Habano and honey Jack's.


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## zcziggy

Round two... New World Puro Especial and Pinot Noir...beautiful night by the swamps


----------



## Bigjohn

Birthday smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Bigjohn said:


> Birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy bday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Nicaragua with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Flavor-wise I liked this Partagas, but construction-wise not so much. Very loose draw, canoed, etc.


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Birthday @Bigjohn


----------



## Aimless1

GunnyJ said:


> Flavor-wise I liked this Partagas, but construction-wise not so much. Very loose draw, canoed, etc.
> 
> View attachment 311542



The Legend is a staple in my cigar stash. Good flavor. I have not had issues with canoeing, etc. Draw is not tight and the occasional stick needs a touch up as I smoke it. Perhaps you had a bad stick or I have been lucky with the boxes I have purchased.


----------



## MattyIce

Bigjohn said:


> Birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday brutha!


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday @Bigjohn


----------



## Olecharlie

V and Skull Sumatra 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigjohn said:


> Birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice celebration, Happy Birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Don Carlos Personal Reserve. Happy Sunday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Birthday @Bigjohn 








BWS Hyena with a cup of Ethiopian coffee and Baby Backs in the smoker.


----------



## Arry75

Oliva Master blends 3


----------



## Arry75

Bigjohn said:


> Birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Jamaican kola...back to work tomorrow


----------



## bearinvt

Yesterday


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Extra Fuente









Dias de Gloria


----------



## bowhunter444

TNT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Bipolar

My first Jacobs Ladder to warm up an ashtray my wife made me. I can definitely see what all the fuss is about with these…very, very tasty


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Arry75

Timeless


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Skinny Monster Tiff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Aimless1 said:


> Happy Birthday @Bigjohn


Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Sumatra and Skull Sumatra coffee from IBCC.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hello


----------



## Rondo

Super Shot


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje Fernandez collaboration 2014. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cold draw barnyard. First draw pepper blast  and very dark Cocoa. Earth, leather, dark chocolate, baking spice. If you like BLTC Negra it’s right there!! It carries a full strength too, with a punch lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Rabbit Hole









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sangria


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

my very first MF


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow


----------



## Bipolar

Never heard of this maker, but this cigar is GREAT! Peppery. Delicious.


----------



## TX Cigar

Another Animal Cracker


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal OM H-TOWN Lancero


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny No 1, Whistle Pig RoadStock Rye and MNF!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## GunnyJ

Aimless1 said:


> The Legend is a staple in my cigar stash. Good flavor. I have not had issues with canoeing, etc. Draw is not tight and the occasional stick needs a touch up as I smoke it. Perhaps you had a bad stick or I have been lucky with the boxes I have purchased.


I'm going with bad stick, I've had others that were better.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’ve really wanted to try some of those. Need to get my hands on some


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Aquataine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A crack stick Sumatra Tocos and Sumatra Skull coffee.

Hello my name is Charlie and I’m addicted to Tocos 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Thought I had given all these to my golfing buddy. He is an occasional smoker who really likes them. For the life of me I can’t figure out why. Over priced at $2 a stick.

Toasty Jones


----------



## talisker10

Padilla cazadores 
Smoking like a $10 cigar


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday Miami 10th with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

No idea but good.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and Bordeaux... winter is getting close...beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Island Jim and Three Cord Twelve bar reserve bourbon.









Bourbon courtesy of @CgarDan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## BobP

Good morning, or at least try and have a good morning.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Luis Martinez with an excellent ash. Didn't want to stop.


----------



## bowhunter444

UF-13









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Gallo Pinto Habano and Topo Chico mineral water











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Habano and Grolsch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Bipolar

Camacho Corojo goodness


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma del Fuego


----------



## MattT

If you can get over the fact that they're a non CC Punch, they're actually not bad for the price. Despite the colorful bands.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Fume D'Amour









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

20th anni Sun Grown with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Olecharlie

My Nub and a second cup of Skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

There is just something about a Noella and coffee in the morning that sits right! 








the dogs are enjoying the morning sun as well😂


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Cromagnon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva serie V and Pinot Noir.


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @CgarDan











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy Thursday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Bloc out on the boat giving a late season crabbing a go









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## bearinvt

Just didn’t feel like a Fuente today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Double Chateau Sun Grown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and good old Bordeaux. Has anybody tried AJ's Ramon Allones?


----------



## Olecharlie

Love these at $7 a stick. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Tat T110


----------



## lex61

Santa Muerte and range balls


----------



## crash-wizard

Enjoying a beautiful October night in Wisconsin with a Camacho Ecuador and a Havana Club dark rum.


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Tacos.


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning taco Sumatra and Sumatra Skull.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

OG cinnamon roll for breakfast.


----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday


----------



## Aimless1

AF Double Chateau Fuente. First for me


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father La Gran Oferta while waiting to go back to my deer stand









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ All My Ex’s


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

I found this in my shop humi while puttering on this cool rainy day. 

Whoops, I accidentally deleted the photo. It wasn’t anything special anyhow so I’ll pretend it was an Opus X.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cg4 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MattyIce




----------



## Aimless1

Not sure. Most likely an EZ Blending Session.
With a wee bit o McClelland


----------



## zcziggy

New Word Cameroon and sangria.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Corto









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 anny no 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intemperance


----------



## bowhunter444

Frank Castle with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Breakfast Taco and IBCC Skull, rainy day…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattyIce




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Olíva serie V and Pepsi...hope you guys are having a good Sunday


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel.


----------



## bowhunter444

Brulee Blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Because the wife and I took Kid to her first Girl Scouts camp this weekend and she made new friends. Because it’s a reasonable temperature in the Deep South. Because The Good Lord gave us another day we weren’t owed; a privilege denied to many. Because my tractor started after I cleared the orange goo out the fuel bowl. Because my Tigers beat LSU last night and my Packers seem to remember where the end zone is.

I don’t really _need_ any particular reason to have an ESG, but I’ll use all of the above and then some.

Cheers, y’all, and happy Sunday.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Lazy day with the rain











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Contrary to all the reasons @Wheels Up needs...I only need one for a second cigar: Giants won!!! 
San Lotano Réquiem Maduro and Pinot Noir on this great evening by the swamps.


----------



## Wheels Up

Just can’t let go of a Dominican Puro.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Breaking into the Monster Mash Sampler, starting it off with the Frank


----------



## Arry75

OSOK LOS TEJANOS


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Killer Bee, a years rest has made a big difference in these!


----------



## TX Cigar

Crown Royal Black and Animal Cracker.


----------



## Aimless1

A healthy pour of scotch and an Anniversary to end a fine day of discovery


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

These are good Sumatra but can’t hold a candle to  Tacos











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Paloma Illumination from a local B&M in the closest ‘big’ town.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

1502 Black Gold before the rain starts up again


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Winston Churchill Late Hour









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New Word Puro Especial and sangria.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Tabernacle


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs ladder


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco and Iron Bean Sumatra Skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Porcelain









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Habano and some chilled Sangria.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Bluebonnets


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Proper smoke with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## BobP




----------



## Aimless1

Unknown. Nomad??? McClelland and makeshift draw tool.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Drac on this Tat Tuesday, great burn and draw, thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## TX Cigar

After yardwork.


----------



## MattT

I know this slot is meant for something else @Wheels Up but lanceros fit perfectly.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## Olecharlie

ME II and a pour if Uncle Nearest
It’s been a long day at the office











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

2nd stick, EZ Elysian Fields


----------



## Romeo Allones

Should be a nice day today, hopefully even more so with this UC.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## bowhunter444

Warped Gran Reserva 1988









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

Craft


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

I’ve had the Sumatra and now the Broadleaf. Just not overly impressed with either 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mid-week Tacos with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Smokin some chicken.


----------



## zcziggy

New Word Cameroon and Spaten


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

MattT said:


> I know this slot is meant for something else @Wheels Up but lanceros fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Use that hole how you like! I dig it!

I’m taking a wild guess here, but I suspect the Modus II is intentionally the size of a Lancero.

Not coincidentally, the larger production version of the Junk|Works V2N1 ashtray is the same length as the Modus II and many Lanceros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Found a relatively local-ish new-to-me B&M gem a few weeks ago. There was a whole box of 2015 Viaje up on a storage shelf and I snagged a couple of sticks. Friggin’ delicious.

I’m going to have to go back this weekend to get the rest of the box.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Wheels Up said:


> Use that hole how you like! I dig it!
> 
> I’m taking a wild guess here, but I suspect the Modus II is intentionally the size of a Lancero.
> 
> Not coincidentally, the larger production version of the Junk|Works V2N1 ashtray is the same length as the Modus II and many Lanceros.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


"Use that hole how you like" words to live by...

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A really nice smoke. The more I have, the more I like em.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

MattT said:


> "Use that hole how you like" words to live by...
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


As a self-certified connoisseur of puns, I rarely utilize double entendre by mistake.

Live well, brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Definition cigars Prolific


----------



## Aimless1

May Sherman Timeless Limited


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Puro with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Maddy Nub and IBCC Skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## CgarDann

Great cigar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> MoW Puro with Costa Rican coffee
> View attachment 311808


Those little things are tasty...too bad only few sites carry them


----------



## Aimless1

Umbagog


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Those little things are tasty...too bad only few sites carry them


I let that one set a bit to long (2012) was a little on the flat side.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enclave with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro and some Bordeaux


----------



## Ren Huggins

Hope all is well with everyone this evening


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying this one.


----------



## Aimless1

Oval Maduro


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> Those little things are tasty...too bad only few sites carry them


That one you sent me a while back was outstanding.

Would you mind pointing a fella in the right direction to buy some more of those? My usual haunts don’t seem to carry them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Tat Face, another great smoke…seems to have a small pigtail under top cap, kinda interesting haven’t seen something like that before


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> That one you sent me a while back was outstanding.
> 
> Would you mind pointing a fella in the right direction to buy some more of those? My usual haunts don’t seem to carry them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I believe they are a CI exclusive at this point









Man O' War Puro Authentico - Cigars International


Puro Authentico is the personal blend of Man O’ War creator AJ Fernandez. Previously reserved for only his consumption, AJ has finally broken down and agreed to share MOW Puro Authentico’s goodness with all. Small in size, but massive in flavor, this full-bodied, full-flavored firecracker will...




www.cigarsinternational.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> That one you sent me a while back was outstanding.
> 
> Would you mind pointing a fella in the right direction to buy some more of those? My usual haunts don’t seem to carry them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The devils site... Free fall goes down to less than 26 bucks for a 10 pack and they have Maduro and non Maduro. AJ puro auténtico.


----------



## zcziggy

Too nice of an evening not to do a second round. New World Cameroon and honey Jack's.


----------



## Arry75

CH The Lost Angel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Saka Leave Me Alone


----------



## Olecharlie

I couldn’t wait to try this Called to Arms Sumatra with IBCC Skull. I beheaded it with my new favorite cutter and set the cherry with a torch. Pure Dopamine! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> I couldn’t wait to try this Called to Arms Sumatra with IBCC Skull. I beheaded it with my new favorite cutter and set the cherry with a torch. Pure Dopamine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Black works Rorschach









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Viaticum


----------



## Aimless1

Don Carlos


----------



## Wheels Up

It’s one of the most beautiful October days in recent memory.

I’m having a Fuente Fuente OpusX Destino al Siglo Rosado Oscuro PerfeXion No. 4 this fine Friday afternoon.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Last Rites on a beautiful Vermont foliage Friday. This is a delicious cigar.


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal HS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD dL with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying Fuente Friday with a pour of Whiskey.

Paired with Redemption Rye Barrel Proof 104. Luv this whiskey @CgarDan. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Grolsch


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday...very disappointed on the first third...burn is wonky


----------



## Wheels Up

Arry75 said:


> Fuente Friday...very disappointed on the first third...burn is wonky
> 
> View attachment 311853


Is that the 2019 TAA? I was terribly disappointed with both cigars in that set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Unknown … most likely part of a sampler.


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal Cracker.


----------



## Wheels Up

A man with good sense wouldn’t get up at 5 AM on his day off, but I never claimed to have good sense.

Let’s get this day started, brothers!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

T110 Sumatra with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Bipolar

Tatuaje7th


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Carlos Torino Exodus 1959


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenade









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

OR LeCareme. TASTY  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Emilio AF1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> Is that the 2019 TAA? I was terribly disappointed with both cigars in that set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was from the 2021 pack


----------



## 09FXSTB

Wheels Up said:


> A man with good sense wouldn’t get up at 5 AM on his day off, but I never claimed to have good sense.
> 
> Let’s get this day started, brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a great start to the day!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Ultra OP1 today


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Olíva V and single barrel Jack's.


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Olecharlie

My first H&S… Cold Draw taste like fruitcake, interesting,  first draw black pepper burn as expected. Earth, leather, creamy with some corn syrup and spice. Not a great cigar but not bad. Maybe some rest needed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cruzado with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Padron 64 anny


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje T110


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Baka with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Had a nice Fillet steak meal yesterday followed by a creamy caramel smooth Davidoff 2000 for dessert.


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

K with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

RBB and Skull Sumatra coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zombie SS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 311880


I should have had that as my starter to the Steak. 😄


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> My first H&S… Cold Draw taste like fruitcake, interesting,  first draw black pepper burn as expected. Earth, leather, creamy with some corn syrup and spice. Not a great cigar but not bad. Maybe some rest needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked this for the fact that it’s profile is so different from what is currently produced. It has enough flavor and strength to keep you interested without being overpowering. Great change of pace cigar imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

What does the Fox  say 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Some of late favorites. 


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BB21 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Ren Huggins

Thanks goes to @Olecharlie for hitting me with this Cfed back from the dead in my MAW


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Wheels Up

I took a trip down into Florida today and qualified on a 300 yard range. First time I’ve shot that distance and I have a little work to do, but I may have found a new hobby.

Having a Quick Draw Habano on the long drive home.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Mi Tierra









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Millennium with IPA and Monkey shoulder.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

How was the viaticum 2021? 

@mpomario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and honey Jack's.


----------



## MattT

Tat MEII for dessert this evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender #2


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## TX Cigar

I hope these are as good as I remember them. With a pour of Rebecca Creek.


----------



## BobP




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

What can I say, Luv Tacos











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Salvation


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## 09FXSTB

Sin Compromiso and coffee today.


----------



## CgarDann

Daughters of the wind wide Churchill LE 21 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano réquiem habano and Jack's


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino, Corojo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Southern Draw Jacobs ladder


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Continuing with my monster mash journey, Wolf


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub, Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with the mummy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Tuesday, No surprises from me. With IBCC skull  of course











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avion with Burundi coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano réquiem maduro and lemon water


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Hispaniola while watching my Braves hopefully close out the Brewers


----------



## TX Cigar

With pour of Broken Thorn small batch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sweet Tobacco, earth, Blk Pepper, raisin toast, cocoa, creamy capuchin. #1 this year IMHO. Best BB release so far IMHO. Regrets, didn’t get more.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

ROTT Dunbarton Sobremesa Brulee measuring 64 on my humidimeter so good to go


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat 7th for Tat Tuesday this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## bowhunter444

Liga#9 at the campground









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Statement


----------



## bigbud

Time Flies









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Rare leaf reserve









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V


----------



## Olecharlie

Lost Angel’s 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Bipolar

Papas Fritas. Deliciousness.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and the prisoner red blend


----------



## TX Cigar

With some scotch


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso...The wrapper came undone a little after the cut and i didn't notice until after the light...had to slop some glue on there and now the draw is fine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Tonight at the lounge, first time with this guy, delicious smoked it down to the nub


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Layer Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A customer handed this to me as a thank you.
I came next door the get another cup of Joe.
Was going to throw it in the humidor.
But it looks and smells so darn good.
I decided to put the flame to it.
The things that caught my eye are the triple cap.
The beautiful wrapper no veins silky smooth.
The Aroma coming off the foot intoxicating.
Never was one for Barber poles.
But lets see how it goes.
I asked him what it was.
He says if you like it i will tell you.
Any ideas on what it might be?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

Oliva V

View attachment 311970


How do you find these compared to the Melanios? I find the V more earthy.


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Oliva V
> 
> View attachment 311970


How do you find these compared to the Melanio? I find the V more earthy.


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Thursday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> How do you find these compared to the Melanio? I find the V more earthy.


Not crazy about them, I like any AJ new world or San Lotano much more since I like bold and spicer cigars. If you can get the serie V Monticello from Holts, they are much better than the V or the Melanio. 
Good cigar when it comes to construction and flavor, just missing the extra kick I look for.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Chefs Edition


----------



## bowhunter444

T110 Habano









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Looks like just a few days left with 70+ weather wise. Have to make the best of them 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Thought it was thrifty Thursday...New World Cameron


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta and Burundi coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

With a bourbon.


----------



## Wheels Up

It’s a Roses and rocks kind of Thursday.

I’m enjoying a Caldwell Eastern Standard tonight. Cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Spaten...weather is getting really enjoyable by the swamps


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin Sobremesa Brulee..Had one the other night ROTT and it was amazing! The first few draws I was worried because the sweetness reminded me of the Nat Sherman Host cigars. Then this Chocolate faded in and just got stronger as the stick burned down, all the way to the nub then, just heat. It was a phenomenal experience. If this is recreated Ill be ordering more


----------



## GunnyJ

A light, easy going smoke while I build the new workbench.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

20th anni sun grown


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

While packing up the camper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nice leather and vanilla not too earthy.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Sun Grown and Kicking Horse Coffee



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## CgarDann

Mason Dixon Project 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Roma Cromagnon


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

HHG with Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Olíva MB3 and honey Jack's


----------



## TX Cigar

Buenaventura.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fuente Friday with a Reserva Don Carlos and a VR Future Hop











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Skinny Tiff


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy, Cromagnon and some High West Bourbon


----------



## JFran272

Nice nights nice out sooooooo……..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang this parejos Habano cigar is the best $2 atick I’ve ever smoked. The retrohale is all pepper through the nose. Back of the throat,








don’tcare much for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## BobP




----------



## Romeo Allones

Classy smoke with this RP No 6. Burn a bit uneven but easy draw produced a great ash and plumes of rich creamy caramel and cedar smoke. Had a little pepper zing and strength to it as well, so a really nice crossover stick of CC and NC flavours.

This was another CA top 25 stick, this was no 9, and again a quality smoke from what looks like a very good year for my taste.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A gifted Cigar from a Poughkeepsie policeman.
Long story short i picked up Theresa yesterday afternoon.
As you all know she lives in Poughkeepsie.
I was heading back to the shop a lovely sunny day.
I was nubbin a Cuban cigar while driving Christine.
Light turned green i hit the gas.
Christine Lit them up.
Got pulled over Cop was real upset like i killed someone.
I says to him listen buddy Christine likes to smoke sometimes too.
He started laughing so hard i though he was going to piss himself.
Turns out his partner remembered i and Christine from the set.
Of i know this much is true when we filmed on Delafield Street,
So we exchanged cigars he likes Cubans as well.
He also hands me an ordinance summons for squealing the tires.
He said i have no choice you did it right where the cameras are set up.
Its no points on your license but you do have to appear in person.
I will see you there bring some cigars lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Classic Covers 15 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Flatbed Panacea


----------



## CgarDann

Tat t110











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_3664

In nyc and picked this up...9/10!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

I haven’t been feeling well so this is the first stick in a week.


----------



## Rondo

EZ Ugly Sweater from ‘17


----------



## Aimless1

Earlier today Nicaraguan double maduro overrun.

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wheels Up

Spending the weekend at my brother’s place in PCB with a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne, made even better with my Tigers’ win over those pigs.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Buckeye Land and Burundi coffee


----------



## Bipolar

Espinosa Habano #4


----------



## [email protected]

little Green Hornet to pass the cool evening


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Romeo Allones

Regius Connecticut, a very nice smoke. Great construction with a super strong ash that could not even be tapped off, and sweet flavours of caramel honey. 

As the days get colder I'm turning more to Connecticuts for their warm sweetness and this was a good one, esp for the price.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguedad with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

A taco and Kicking Horse coffee. It was 45 when we we to early church service this morning. Still chilly out here



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A gifted Cigar from a Poughkeepsie policeman.
> Long story short i picked up Theresa yesterday afternoon.
> As you all know she lives in Poughkeepsie.
> I was heading back to the shop a lovely sunny day.
> I was nubbin a Cuban cigar while driving Christine.
> Light turned green i hit the gas.
> Christine Lit them up.
> Got pulled over Cop was real upset like i killed someone.
> I says to him listen buddy Christine likes to smoke sometimes too.
> He started laughing so hard i though he was going to piss himself.
> Turns out his partner remembered i and Christine from the set.
> Of i know this much is true when we filmed on Delafield Street,
> So we exchanged cigars he likes Cubans as well.
> He also hands me an ordinance summons for squealing the tires.
> He said i have no choice you did it right where the cameras are set up.
> Its no points on your license but you do have to appear in person.
> I will see you there bring some cigars lol.
> 
> View attachment 312027


LMAO that’s “Sick” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bearinvt said:


> I haven’t been feeling well so this is the first stick in a week.
> View attachment 312035


Hope you feel better soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Padron 50th. Not a fan of nat but this is good. Do they make this in a maduro version?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

CgarDann said:


> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I’m feeling better but still got a ways to go. I’ll probably try it again today.


----------



## bearinvt

2021 BB


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Salomon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Thanks. I’m feeling better but still got a ways to go. I’ll probably try it again today.


Hit it hard no regrets life is just too short!
Feel better GOD Bless all the best Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> LMAO that’s “Sick”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Padron 50th. Not a fan of nat but this is good. Do they make this in a maduro version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the Maduro seems to sell much quicker when my local gets in the box refill


----------



## bowhunter444

Definition Prolific









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC VIATICUM


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Bulleit Bourbon.


----------



## Olecharlie

Requiem, another main stream, I like when the price is right.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Onyx stick paired with a Lagavulin 16 year...helps take some of the sting out of the Skins loss today 😑


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anni with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hit it hard no regrets life is just too short!
> Feel better GOD Bless all the best Tony!


Thanks Tony. I’m really feeling that Brooklyn love today.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Afternoon CroMagnon and Topo Chico











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Saka Exclusivo


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Saka Exclusivo
> 
> View attachment 312098


I track the seasons by Ron’s gloves. Fall is very much in the air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Black Abyss with Burundi coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> I track the seasons by Ron’s gloves. Fall is very much in the air
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and De Lyde Bordeaux...perfect for this cool evening by the swamps.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Monster Series Jason









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Ren Huggins

A magic mountain with a little magic fire this evening


----------



## Olecharlie

#2 to end the day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Las Calaveras 2021


----------



## lex61

Arry75 said:


> Las Calaveras 2021
> 
> View attachment 312118


What did you think? I had one a few days ago and thought it was pretty forgettable. Hoping the other 4 will be better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

lex61 said:


> What did you think? I had one a few days ago and thought it was pretty forgettable. Hoping the other 4 will be better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have enjoyed the 21 release and feel that it’s better than the 2020. It’s certainly not the best stick I’ve had as of late but I still nub it. I hope you find enjoyment in your other 4


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## [email protected]

burning one before court, beautiful scenery, before having to testify on an adult who “allegedly” raped a 6 year old......


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Guardian of the farm night watch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Stulac


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Finally time for a smoke  or two











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Petit follow up to end the day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday The Bride with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and single barrel Jack's. Winter is here... 79 degrees by the swamps.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Tuesday


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing up my after Breakfast cigar with Sumatra coffee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Yo-yo de Monterey

wrapper literally becoming detached after every puff


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cpage overrun and a little Costco Kona blend


----------



## bowhunter444

Tasty little morsel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Making Bacon with Burundi coffee


----------



## Bipolar

CelebratoryArchetype


----------



## GunnyJ

That H. Upmann sure was good...


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and lemon soda.


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped Moon Garden “Nocturnal Harvest” perfect smoke for a Blood Moon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## Wheels Up

Good evening, fellas. It’s time for some mid-week Symmetry.

Cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs ladder


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle David this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2000


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## [email protected]

A little Mexican Experiment to start the day.

First one of these, certainly getting a box!!!

slow burning, got almost 2 hours out it,I’m upset I haven’t smoked one sooner!


----------



## Rondo

Protocol Themis


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Viaje Holiday Blend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Gallo Pinto 6x52 Habano, much better with rest.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Naughty List
When EZ made good cigars


----------



## bowhunter444

Brulee Blue while cleaning the boat after a clamming trip









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Another one today

CAO extreme Should be a spice bomb by the description. Wrapper Ecuador habana ligero, filler Nicaragua and Honduras ligero. But I guess it mellowed out since it’s introduction in 2014 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun Double Maduro


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Bipolar

Nubbin’ this Tat PC


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CG-4 with Burundi coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Short evening Sumatra











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Back From the Dead 21 LE


----------



## [email protected]

Working a detail till 6 am. Gonna be burning a few tonight!


----------



## BobP

I think I just hopped on the A.J. Fernandez train. This was good.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

A quick smoke in the garage before heading off to KY











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

My Father Connecticut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> My Father Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How is that compared to other CTs like Damaso, NUB, Brick House, Joya Antano etc.


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Allones said:


> How is that compared to other CTs like Damaso, NUB, Brick House, Joya Antano etc.


Nice mild creamy smoke! Perfect cigar for my morning coffee 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Sons ofAnarchy


----------



## bearinvt

888 for Fuente Friday


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Extra Oscuro


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Feral Pig while enjoying some much needed rain!!


----------



## CgarDann

Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Fuente Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Covered the pool already??? Pfffttt


----------



## zcziggy

After a great Philly chesesteak sub...Dias de Gloria and sangria


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Past couple nights 
Tatuaje Mummy










Tatuaje Jason










Tonight enjoying a Tatuaje Jekyll


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday and some High West Double Rye


----------



## Arry75

Warped La Hacienda FIRST growth


----------



## [email protected]

Another detail till 6am. No clue which one this is.


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

RP 92 with OF 1910










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Nicaragua with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wheels Up

I let Fuente Friday slip by me, but an Añejo in the AM is a fine way to start a Saturday.

Happy weekend, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Arry75

CH Mason Dixon Project..North 14


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Covered the pool already??? Pfffttt


Wish I lived In Florida then I would swim year round. I guess have to wait another 15 years or so for retirement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> CH Mason Dixon Project..North 14
> 
> View attachment 312230


What are your thoughts. I love the south edition never had the north 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva MB3. Enjoy your weekend guys


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de Cesar with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Buckeye Land
Took a couple of years but these are smoking great now


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fin de Los Mundo to wind down the evening.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## MattT

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 312233
> 
> Buckeye Land
> Took a couple of years but these are smoking great now


Sorry...can't like any "Buckeye" post. I will quote you though...

For me...Room101 SA after a few days of being sick listening to Michigan roll over Northwestern. Go Blue!










Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

One more before dark, too nice out to waste the sunlight.


----------



## Rondo

What he said


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rondo said:


> What he said
> View attachment 312241


And the best smoking partner to boot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Tha Judge


----------



## Arry75

Frank Castle


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> What are your thoughts. I love the south edition never had the north
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a good smoke, perfect burn and draw. Little black pepper to start but wasn’t a pepper bomb at all. It was more mid body and mid strength than I was expecting but I also paired it with a very spicy ginger beer. I enjoyed it and actually ordered a 5er of the South ones today too


----------



## TX Cigar

with a little cab.


----------



## [email protected]

I had a Perdomo 10th after this, but admittedly was too embarrassed to even mention it. It was a mild and perfect construction to the point I was so impressed that I can’t recall another stick I’ve had that burned start to finish with such a perfect burn line. I’m glad I got a 5 pack


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Tabernacle with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m having an LFD Reserva Especial this fine Sunday morning.

Happy Sunday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 312246
> 
> 
> I had a Perdomo 10th after this, but admittedly was too embarrassed to even mention it. It was a mild and perfect construction to the point I was so impressed that I can’t recall another stick I’ve had that burned start to finish with such a perfect burn line. I’m glad I got a 5 pack


Love that Band!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CFed Back from the dead









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Encore Celestial


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bearinvt

LE 2021


----------



## OneStrangeOne

64 Anni


----------



## BobP




----------



## Aimless1

Ezra Zion Blending Sessions

Tasty


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro and honey Jack's.


----------



## MattT

A little walk the dog cigar.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

From a Brutha’s collection. 20 years old when he acquired these 10 years ago. A Cuban seed grown in Jalapa, Nicaragua. Sweet tobacco, earth, pepper, cocoa, dark roasted coffee. A unique cigar, Very enjoyable,








Even had a friend show up to smell the leaf burning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cabiguan









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje MM 21 Frank


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## [email protected]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















My heart dropped when I saw the side that looked like it exploded. Thankfully, no leaks and smoking great!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Lady Killer while flinging some arrows at my archery club









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool morning after rain last night. I Luv the Sumatra with Sumatra coffee ️ and Topo Chico.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG ‘16 Aging Room


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enclave with Burundi coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Room 101 12th Anniversary 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

These are good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TX Cigar

At a very cool lounge in El Paso, TX. Here for business a couple of days.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Tearing thru the Monster Mash, last night Tatuaje Hyde










Tonight enjoying Tatuaje Krueger before the storm rolls in


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Platino


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat TAA this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Sumatra coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Scooby Snax









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

This V and IBCC Skull  morning errands and a hunk of Netherlands Gouda Cheese for lunch.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## zcziggy

Last Call on this hot afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#9 with Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

MB3 and chilled shiraz


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## TX Cigar

Epic Maduro and Crown.


----------



## 09FXSTB

UC10


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Sumatra coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank you John!


----------



## Olecharlie

45 degrees calls for Taco and Skull  coffee. This is a Robusto, I like the Coronas better, more spice, pepper overall more tasty IMO.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Zombie









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## BobP




----------



## BobP

Last night.


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun Double Maduro










Ramon Allones


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Casa Fernandez Miami Maduro


----------



## huffer33

Neanderthal









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

I shop gets the call today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Chogui Dos 77 Toro. I hear the Heartbreaker is really good. Why are Chogui so hard to come by? Ah this is a 2017 release. Guess a new release is coming out this year.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V and honey Jack's


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cake


----------



## 09FXSTB

Noella this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Raining all day. Quick little Sumatra 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff The Chefs Edition on this nice afternoon in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken C.

An Oscar V. McFly Toro Natural


----------



## CgarDann

Island Jim. San Andres 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with Burundi coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Davidoff The Chefs Edition on this nice afternoon in the northeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nick & Jim for this rainy afternoon
This one came from Island Jim VIA a friend. Damn good cigar, these were boxed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Olecharlie said:


> How was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice smoke a little stronger than a winston Churchill 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Bella Artes and sangria


----------



## TX Cigar

With Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T110, starting to come around, think I’m gonna let the rest of em rest a year or three.


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones box pressed


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had a *Perdomo 10th Anniversary Sungrown* at my American Legion Post's "Bourbon & Cigars" fundraiser last night. That's a cigar that could win me back over to the NC side on a regular basis! Pure goodness from tip to nub. So good, in fact, I went back for a second of the same, even though I'd brought along some CC's for the "after party". And the Perdomo rep, Chris, gave a fantastic presentation on the company's history and in-house "seed to cigar" process & QC, which won me over too.


----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature


----------



## CgarDann

Crazy couple of days. Needed something to take the edge off











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Sungrown Flying Pig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking in the garage



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash Jason and a little Whistle Pig


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101, Uncle Lee with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Smoke before I get on deer stand for an afternoon hunt









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## CgarDann

La barba red Lancero 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and Spaten


----------



## Rondo

Ugly Xmas Sweater


----------



## Aimless1

Victory cigar. MSU 37. Michigan 33


----------



## Olecharlie

Never had a bad one. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with Burundi coffee


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 21


----------



## Romeo Allones

Horrible day, lightened up a bit with the No 1 CA rated EPC Pledge Prequel. It was a good smoke, great construction and pleasant sweet flavours with nice chocolate notes. Not sure I've enjoyed this as much as a few other top CA smokes this year but still a good stick.


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> Smoke before I get on deer stand for an afternoon hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm interested in these. How was it? Better than the Triqui Traca?


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Allones said:


> I'm interested in these. How was it? Better than the Triqui Traca?


It doesn't have the pepper in the retrohale as the triqui traca. It's a much creamier smoke but still full to medium bodied and strength 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Halloween smoke. Tatuaje monster series Kreuger









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

AF SS and a Zino? Found the Zino in the corner of my local shop. Never heard of it before. Was an alright smoke until the wrapper started splitting every which way on me. One trick and one treat I guess...Happy Halloween everyone.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

We’re having a Tacoma day here.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

EZ Blending Sessions


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with a cup of Burundi coffee, baby backs in the smoker


----------



## Wheels Up

OpusX with Brown Dog.

Happy Sunday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Happy Halloween guys!! 
Past couple of days, Tatuaje Michael










Tatuaje Chuck










Tatuaje Tiff










Tatuaje Bride


----------



## Olecharlie

I bought 2 boxes of these








a while back and no regrets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Last few standouts. 








Fantastic by Luciano








Older Paniolo from a Hawaiian friend 
















Last one. I hope they make these again 
















Forgot how good these were. Last one. 
















About years on it. Still great. Last one. 








Happy Halloween. From last year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Día de Gloria. Happy Halloween guys!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Frank Redux tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

This and Turkish coffee 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash Wolf


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash Krueger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail and Sumatra coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

The King is Dead









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Saturday delivery


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Persian King for lunch


----------



## CgarDann

Let’s see how this smokes 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

It's a Caldwell type of day. Blind Mans Bluff Maduro from the treestand.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## Ren Huggins

Steel horse


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this April 2009 Isabela Miami, Esplendido. Not all cigars age well, this one is right on par. The sweetened cap is apparent but not distracting. Lots of earth, cedar, nice light white pepper with a touch of Anise. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro. 65 degrees this morning by the swamps...time to uncover the fireplace and dust off the long coats.


----------



## huffer33

Laranja escuro









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

OSOK Las Tejanos


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle this evening. Hope everyone had a great Halloween.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Couple nice Halloween smokes 

Tatuaje Creature










Tatuaje Karloff










Tonight had a CFed Back from the Dead 2020


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MattyIce

Last night and this morning


----------



## CgarDann

Tat Drac


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Kristoff Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Alec Bradley Factory 2nd


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins

Emilio AF1 with some black tea


----------



## BobP




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

My First ever Padilla on this cool sunny afternoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Havana


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage and Sumatra coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije White









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco and Burundi coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Street Taco and IBCC Skull 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo glove’s on standby 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Tasty


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje Hamaki. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Grimalkin and Burundi coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally a Dominican Warped!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srgjazz

Carrillo Dusk
This was described to me as a poor mans Liga Privada. I agree.


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi with a healthy pour of Famous Grouse. Reading Lapham’s Quarterly while smoking.

My version of the good life 😀


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Rondo glove’s on standby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brrr. 27 degrees right now!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and Sumatra coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

Super Shot


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Maduro LE 21 in the groundblind waiting on a buck









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Afternoon Zen time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Thrifty Thursday with this Dominican 7X48 Churchill, in my Humidor since 3/2019 and a pour of Spey River Single Malt Sherry Cask Scotch Whisky!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu and Burundi coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Davidoff Colorado Claro Special T


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

Decapped. Such a great blend. Root beer and cashews.


----------



## Arry75

Wildfire the Single


----------



## OneStrangeOne

20th Sun Grown with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, everyone. 
888 Añejo to start the day properly.


----------



## bowhunter444

HVC Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

27 deg here this morning. Smoking in the garage. Taco and IBCC Skull Neat.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Villazon factory 2nd


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Friday everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Bird-Dog said:


> Had a *Perdomo 10th Anniversary Sungrown* at my American Legion Post's "Bourbon & Cigars" fundraiser last night. That's a cigar that could win me back over to the NC side on a regular basis! Pure goodness from tip to nub. So good, in fact, I went back for a second of the same, even though I'd brought along some CC's for the "after party". And the Perdomo rep, Chris, gave a fantastic presentation on the company's history and in-house "seed to cigar" process & QC, which won me over too.
> 
> View attachment 312377


You sold me on these. Which size did you smoke?


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash


----------



## BobP

Fuente tonight. A mystery, at least to me, from yesterday.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

MIl Dias and Burundi coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Corojo


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Friday and time for a Fuente











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier and now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Bird-Dog

BobP said:


> You sold me on these. Which size did you smoke?


I had the "Epicure" (a 6x54 toro) at the event, so I ordered some of the same too (CigarKing had/has the best pricing I could find).

BTW, it's got a slight box-press on it, which makes the 54 RG seem more like 50-ish to me. YMMV


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Nicaraguan with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Rondo

Good morning all.


----------



## BobP

Bird-Dog said:


> I had the "Epicure" (a 6x54 toro) at the event, so I ordered some of the same too (CigarKing had/has the best pricing I could find).
> 
> BTW, it's got a slight box-press on it, which makes the 54 RG seem more like 50-ish to me. YMMV


Ordered a five pack, thank you. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Kentucky Fire Cured


----------



## CgarDann

S&R black works Lancero












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Mi Querida


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with Burundi coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Street Taco









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

First and last smoke of the day.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Somebody bent my cigar. BLTC SLR culebra


----------



## TheRealQuincy

RP Barrel Aged courtesy of @MattT


----------



## TX Cigar

Gonna cook some ribeyes.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1


----------



## MattT

Cleaning out the garage getting ready for the cold days.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning, Oliva Nub Maddy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

When your mug of coffee is larger than your cigar! Round 2. Nice and Frosty out here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY SUNDAY GODS DAY!
Peace to all!
May God Bless!


----------



## bowhunter444

Muestra De Saka Unstolen Valor while packing the truck for this weeks camping trip









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

EZ Blending Session


----------



## Rondo

Sunny and calm. Not many more days like this in my near future. 
Everyone enjoy your cigars and family today.


----------



## CgarDann

Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet 🪓 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Early this morning, St Jude with Sumatra coffee








now, LFD DL with Burundi coffee


----------



## Skinsfan1311

First Asylum stick in a while.
It's hitting all the right notes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Arry75

CH Las Calaveras 21


----------



## Aimless1

Current temp 63F, sunny and just a slight breeze. Beautiful day to sit out and enjoy a long smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

This Dominican with a pour of Redbreast 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet 🪓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS S&R


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Firethorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas 1845 Black Label


----------



## bowhunter444

Caldwell lost and found swedish delight while setting up the camper for last trip of the season
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> How was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed it. Lots of dark chocolate and baking spices. Curious what you will think once you smoke it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sounds good @CgarDan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CH Juarez


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Aurora 1495 Series


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Yesterdays smokes @MattT 


















Today


----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> Yesterdays smokes @MattT
> 
> View attachment 312593
> 
> View attachment 312592
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 312594


Glad to see you're putting them to good use. What did you think of the Nightshade?

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria with Haition coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

MattT said:


> Glad to see you're putting them to good use. What did you think of the Nightshade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed it, great draw and burn, gave off good amount of smoke typical drew estate, would definitely smoke it again


----------



## bowhunter444

Year of the Rat and some apple pie moonshine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> Really enjoyed it, great draw and burn, gave off good amount of smoke typical drew estate, would definitely smoke it again


For DE prices, they're a solid smoke.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CH Mason Dixon 14 South


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Aniversario









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

I’m


----------



## CgarDann

The Wolf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Puro Especial and some cafe Bustelo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Street Tacos while waiting on a package from Summit Racing.
Get this a G.M. style case modified for small block Fords.
One wire hook up 200 amps.
I get to get rid of all the external regulator wiring.
Clean up the engine bay a bit.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Mid 60s in Nov calls for a second cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Taco Tuesday with Haitian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Brulee blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful afternoon











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Yesterday another dynamite cigar from @MattT 










And I agree @CgarDann to beautiful here in NY to let this afternoon go by, smoking Undercrown Shade


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

My Father and a campfire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Little beat up but smoking great











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown with Haitian coffee


----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> Yesterday another dynamite cigar from @MattT
> 
> View attachment 312634
> 
> 
> And I agree @CgarDann to beautiful here in NY to let this afternoon go by, smoking Undercrown Shade
> 
> View attachment 312635


Out of curiosity, what's your favorite so far?

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

MattT said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your favorite so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


I have had all except the wise man, meII and the champagne, but so far the punch was my favorite followed by the night shade


----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> I have had all except the wise man, meII and the champagne, but so far the punch was my favorite followed by the night shade


Two good smokes for the price IMO. I look at the Nightshade as a DE smoke minus the DE prices, a step up from their "Factory Line". Kind of a mid-ranger. The Punch was a random purchase for me that I've grown to enjoy. No doubt you will enjoy the other two, both great sticks.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At Cigar International in Dallas.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

MattT said:


> Two good smokes for the price IMO. I look at the Nightshade as a DE smoke minus the DE prices, a step up from their "Factory Line". Kind of a mid-ranger. The Punch was a random purchase for me that I've grown to enjoy. No doubt you will enjoy the other two, both great sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


There’s no doubt Im sure I will, you’ve picked out a couple really good smokes looking forward to the rest. 

Tonight I actually went to grab the ME II but had to tell myself to slow down on ripping through this MAW, so grabbed this Punkin Pie instead.


----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> There’s no doubt Im sure I will, you’ve picked out a couple really good smokes looking forward to the rest.
> 
> Tonight I actually went to grab the ME II but had to tell myself to slow down on ripping through this MAW, so grabbed this Punkin Pie instead.
> 
> View attachment 312643


I say grab it and smoke it. They're there to be smoked. MEII's are readily available these days, just a little pricey, not the case in the past. If you like it, try Room101 SA. A cheaper alternative. I've been on a San Andreas kick lately though, so I'm maybe a little bias.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Cojonu 21


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Oliva Master Blend 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

MattT said:


> I say grab it and smoke it. They're there to be smoked. MEII's are readily available these days, just a little pricey, not the case in the past. If you like it, try Room101 SA. A cheaper alternative. I've been on a San Andreas kick lately though, so I'm maybe a little bias.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Haha you’re def correct can’t argue there, tmw it’s going down I’m grabbing it and not thinking twice. Will look into the room 101 and give it a go looks interesting


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Aquitaine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Gold Fever JWM LE Unicorn 2016 made at Oveja Negra Blk Wks. Ecuadorian Habano wrapper fillers and binders undisclosed. 

With Kicking Horse Coffee Neat



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Happy Veterans Day to all the vets out there, thank you for your service and sacrifice!









@MattT


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CG4 with Haitian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Jack and Coke from CFed


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Ok @MattT i might have spoken to soon, this might be my fav of the bunch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## srgjazz

This Vietnam vet is enjoying a Padron 1926.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@srgjazz thank you for your service


----------



## srgjazz

It is a privilege and an honor to wear the uniform of my country.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Haitian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday.


----------



## bowhunter444

Mil Dias









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel


----------



## Ren Huggins

A Fuente Rothschild before the cold front moves in


----------



## MattT

TheRealQuincy said:


> Ok @MattT i might have spoken to soon, this might be my fav of the bunch
> 
> View attachment 312665


It's a good one...every once in a while you can nab some up at CP for a decent price.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

66° today
I think Wheels sent me some of that Bama weather


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho and Haitian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Cloud hopper on a cloudy day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

BB with a grapefruit Truly. Every summer I pick up way more carbonated adult beverages than I’m going to consume. So now my garage refrigerator is full of containers that will soon freeze solid and burst if I don’t get them out of there. Anybody up for a party?


----------



## 09FXSTB

Blockhead today. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Genetic Deformity for #2 today


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5 and a few flakes.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta and Haitian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Churchill LE 2021









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino, Make of LA with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Under a winter storm watch with possible lake effect snow (read as heavy snow within 20 miles of Lake Michigan). That potentially means me 😊.

Garage started at 42F. Should end between 60-65 when I am done with my cigar.

After listening to local forecasters advising of the impending snow apacalypse listening to Holst’s “The Planets” seems fitting.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria


----------



## bearinvt

Thanks @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Thanks @Olecharlie
> View attachment 312719


You’re welcome Bear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A Sumatra leaf and s shot of Uncle Nearest for this cool afternoon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Anniversary


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## CgarDann

Tabernacle Goliath 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Diesel Barber Pole


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub, Habano and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Desmadroso


----------



## Bipolar

Last night an Oliva 2nds PC ML. Great smoke. Great value!


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco in the treestand waiting on a buck









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bowhunter444 said:


> Street taco in the treestand waiting on a buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice to see you practice the same "scent control" as I do. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

UBC03 said:


> Nice to see you practice the same "scent control" as I do. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Works great and the smoke tells me how the the winds are swirling 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My first Fausto.
Good smoke.
*actually it was only good the first 1/4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting ready to put the flame to this baby as we speak!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enjoying some sun before the cold comes back


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bipolar said:


> Last night an Oliva 2nds PC ML. Great smoke. Great value!


You ain't lying! I try to stock up when Cigars international has their sale on em!


----------



## Olecharlie

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto I Hexagon Colorado Claro. 10 years aged tobacco.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Enjoying some cold weather in Blue Ridge... New World Puro Especial and Fog Theory red blend.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A Nub and Kicking Horse Java











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Graycliff last night










Encore this morning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Padron while hanging some ceiling molding.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

Yesterday 










And today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Favorite part of doing yard work.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

@MattyIce man this was a dynamite smoke, really enjoyed it


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Leche de Mama Maduro 21


----------



## MattT

A little walk down memory lane. Just as I remember. Earth, followed by the sweetness of San Andreas, then a little tangy at the end.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Warped La Hacienda First Growth


----------



## [email protected]

2 long nights at the local car auction lot.











these Killer Bees are impeccable !


----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad melted rocky road. Nice chocolate and caramel notes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the Morning Gents!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Aimless1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the Morning Gents!
> Peace to all!
> May GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 312788
> 
> looks like you are burning your way through the motherlode. 😁👍🤓


----------



## Aimless1

Boho de Monterey










might be the last day smoking outside or with the garage door open for awhile


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco for lunch


----------



## CgarDann

Warped maestro del tempo 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Yesterday sponsored by 2 Matt’s @MattT and @MattyIce 



















Today


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Easy to type but hard to pronounce without looking it up


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Aquitaine Cromagnon 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Looks like it has a toupee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The electrician is here.
Starting to look like something.
And GOD said let there be light!


----------



## Aimless1

Norteno










Still raining and much cooler than earlier


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Nicaraguan with Haitian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Saka Unstolen Valor


----------



## Romeo Allones

Arry75 said:


> Saka Unstolen Valor
> 
> View attachment 312806
> 
> 
> View attachment 312807


How was this against the other Muestras by Saka himself? As good or better?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking a Taco on this rainy morning and drinking IBCC Sumatra Skull











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Why are so many showing view attachment instead of just showing the picture? Has something changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Vacation until after Thanksgiving so kicking off this beautiful New York day with a Davidoff Dominicana


----------



## Arry75

Romeo Allones said:


> How was this against the other Muestras by Saka himself? As good or better?


I have not tried the other Muestras so I cant give you information pertaining to your question. It was a very enjoyable smoke, however.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Why are so many showing view attachment instead of just showing the picture? Has something changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk being Crapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Why are so many showing view attachment instead of just showing the picture? Has something changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was just me! I did a update and pics went missing. Way to go Crapatalk!


----------



## Ren Huggins

too lazy to make coffee this morning so I called an audible


----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Padron while getting the ceiling up in the waiting room.


----------



## lex61

Ren Huggins said:


> I thought it was just me! I did a update and pics went missing. Way to go Crapatalk!


My app icon also shows 250+ unread posts even after I go in and choose “mark all as unread”


----------



## Ren Huggins

lex61 said:


> My app icon also shows 250+ unread posts even after I go in and choose “mark all as unread”


I have that issue too but only on some of the sections. I got used to it and just started ignoring it.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Too cold outside for me. Smoking this Hyena in the garage











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Tapatalk being Crapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel tonight before the weather turns to crap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Cabron


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still very nice just starting to sprinkle.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Really enjoying this cigar right here on this beautiful NY night









@MattyIce


----------



## [email protected]

A little Mexican Experiment II for night 4 at the Auto Auction Yard.

I love this cigar, but I do have a slight gripe, the ash falls freely and if you’re not diligent in ashing, you’ll end up with an ashy lap....


----------



## mpomario

Last stand outs. 
















































And a Punch Kung Pow. Really good. No pic. Oops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lot 23 with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Padron.Anni 
T.G.I.F.
GOT JESUS?


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday from the treestand with an Opus X lost city









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The Torch at Smokers Abbey











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

no good Fuentes at the B&M good ole Drew taking the pinch hit this time


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BB21 with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bearinvt

With a wee dram of Angel’s Envy














know


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Travoline

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Auto Auction night 5. There’s been a ring stealing cars along the I-10 /12 corridor along Louisiana. 
So tonight Southern Draw Kudzu


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend this morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caveman Maduro with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

the days lineup while I cook Turkey day for my sister and her husband


----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I can tell y’all for sure that the BWS Rorschach is def worth a try. I burnt my finger tips trying to nub it. I’ll def be looking for more. Fantastic and quick smoke


----------



## bearinvt

Can’t say much. The cigar was good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Ghost Rider









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramon Allones


----------



## Aimless1

Cuban Classic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CG4 with Haitian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne 3 Kingdoms


----------



## [email protected]

Night 6 guard watch, My Father Le Bijou 1922 in Churchill. Normally not a Churchill fan, but I’ve got 8 hours of sitting in this parking lot.












1 hour 15 minutes and I’m not even to the band.


----------



## BobP

[email protected] said:


> Auto Auction night 5. There’s been a ring stealing cars along the I-10 /12 corridor along Louisiana.
> So tonight Southern Draw Kudzu
> View attachment 312849


I'm out of the loop on auto theft, I have to ask. Are they hooking onto the cars and taking them? I can't imagine hot wiring a car is still a thing with newer cars and all the electronics.


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

601 Oscuro Toro while working on the Christmas lights.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

K with Haitian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Colorado Claro Short Perfecto and Kicking Horse Java. It’s too windy outside, rain moving in.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Ready for some football


----------



## CgarDann

Love these











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

BobP said:


> I'm out of the loop on auto theft, I have to ask. Are they hooking onto the cars and taking them? I can't imagine hot wiring a car is still a thing with newer cars and all the electronics.


Auction yards leave cars unlocked with the keys in the ignition. It’s a terrible method, but I imagine a centralized lock box for hundreds of cars would leave a LOT of cars with missing keys.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pork Tenderloin with yellow cello
Courtesy of my man Rondo


----------



## Romeo Allones

bearinvt said:


> Can’t say much. The cigar was good.
> View attachment 312863


Would there be any other Crowned Heads you'd recommend alot more than this one? Cheers.


----------



## Arry75

Sunday Funday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Lost Angel


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Habano











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and The Arsonist red blend


----------



## bearinvt

Romeo Allones said:


> Would there be any other Crowned Heads you'd recommend alot more than this one? Cheers.


I've had a few besides the Mil Dias, a couple Four Kicks, some Lost Angels and one Wabash Cannonball that @Olecharlie included in a wish list. They run medium to medium/full strength and all were good. You see a lot of CHs in posts and I wouldn't hesitate to smoke any one of them.

As an aside while I've got your attention, I think you live in England but most of your photos have a lot of blue sky in them which is triggering my cognitive dissonance. Are my preconceptions of the weather over there faulty?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Courtesy of @MattyIce, man have I enjoyed these cigars

Yesterday










Today


----------



## Arry75

Padron anny 26 no 1


----------



## [email protected]

It’s going to be a long night, took the kid skeet shooting today. And I got to shoot a Krieghoff K-80


----------



## Romeo Allones

bearinvt said:


> I've had a few besides the Mil Dias, a couple Four Kicks, some Lost Angels and one Wabash Cannonball that @Olecharlie included in a wish list. They run medium to medium/full strength and all were good. You see a lot of CHs in posts and I wouldn't hesitate to smoke any one of them.
> 
> As an aside while I've got your attention, I think you live in England but most of your photos have a lot of blue sky in them which is triggering my cognitive dissonance. Are my preconceptions of the weather over there faulty?


Thanks for your answer. As for the weather here, well in the last few years it is considerably warmer and sunnier than in previous decades, and while August was cloudy and dull, October and Nov have been unseasonably warm and sunny. Also the seasons change in a day here so you can have it bright and sunny one hour, and that is when I try to go out for a smoke so I do have a higher turnover of nice pics, and then the next hour or rest of the day it is grey and raining.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

HVC Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

The new Enclave Connecticut. Nice draw, burn and ash with creamy, buttery, nutty flavours but with some AJF pepper spice. Very good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Colorado Claro Special T, along with Topo Chico water and Kicking Horse Coffee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cinco Decadas while at my club sighting in my muzzleloader























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The Tabernacle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Graycliff


----------



## zcziggy

MB3 and Fog Theory


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Taco and Jim Beam.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

This Melanio in the garage











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## [email protected]

Padron 3000 Maduro 

Always consistent excellent smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC Black Friday and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Monster series Hyde









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

La Barba Red


----------



## CgarDann

The mummy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

A Monster


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Some nice fine grit tooth on this one 









@MattyIce


----------



## Olecharlie

Wrapper: Mexican Claro
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Indonesian/Nicaraguan
Size: 5 5/8 x 46
Wildfire Revivalist Corona. A good medium bodied, medium strength cigar.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami and Haitian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Fire by the swamps... Ramon Allones and Bordeaux


----------



## TX Cigar

Wise Man


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## [email protected]

EZ Lucille on night 9.


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan double Maduro overrun


----------



## bowhunter444

Black Works Killer Bee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

C&A Daddy Mac and a whiskey tonic


----------



## Olecharlie

I think this may be a 2014 FBH 7x52 Churchill











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Whisky Rebellion with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Dewars Caribbean Smooth scotch.


----------



## [email protected]

Some unknown Cigar Fed smoke, found in a zip with a card, I wish I knew which it was because it’s remarkably unremarkable.


----------



## Wheels Up

OpusX ForbiddenX with a bit of tequila and a board game while we dodged rain showers.

The wife studied literature in college while I studied a broad ; ) She’s worked as an editor for a decade… I mostly read wiring diagrams. I don’t know why she enjoys beating me at Scrabble, but she’s doing it again!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winston Churchill with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Rubusto Intenso.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin 
Everyone have a safe holiday and enjoy your loved ones.


----------



## bearinvt

Black petit lancero. Watching the Pburg Easton game with my brother in law from New Jersey. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Arry75

Happy Thanksgiving guys! Hope you and yours are well....Cavalier white and some coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Street Taco while waiting on the Turkey to cook on the pellet grill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Haven’t had a cigar in like a week! 
I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their Thanksgiving. 
busted out the factory floor edition today.


----------



## bearinvt

Letting the turkey settle before I start cramming some dessert in


----------



## bowhunter444

Celebrating my 57th trip around the sun with a Four Rose's Manhattan and a Muestra De Saka Unicorn









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD La Knox with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

OpusX Angel’s Share Churchill with Jonnie Walker Double Black and another scrabble game.

I’m losing badly.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

RyJ house of montague

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins

Wheels Up said:


> OpusX Angel’s Share Churchill with Jonnie Walker Double Black and another scrabble game.
> 
> I’m losing badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking like a lovely view! Did you take a trip to 30A?


----------



## Olecharlie

EZ Brass Knuckles Medio Tiempo and Esteli & Jalapa Ligeros… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hope everyone has had a great Thanksgiving Day!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 57th trip around the sun with a Four Rose's Manhattan and a Muestra De Saka Unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Winston Churchill The Late Hour


----------



## BobP




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Gumby-cr

Happy Thanksgiving brothers


----------



## Arry75

BLTC


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Post Thanksgiving meal. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Ren Huggins said:


> Looking like a lovely view! Did you take a trip to 30A?


Nah, just a little trip down to Akumal Bay, a bit south of Cancun.

The locals missed the mark a bit on the turkey, but the tacos and tequila make up for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## [email protected]

Post Thanksgiving detail....back at the Auto Auction......

my first Roma Craft, Cromagnon. Very impressed with this out the gate. I’m certainly going to try more of their line up after this!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

quick Tat Black Petite before bed


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tacos for breakfast with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

La Aurora 107, tight draw but good burn and ash and decent flavours.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> View attachment 312973


Nice pic. Do you prefer Jacob's Ladder over Kudzu?


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Warped Maestro del Tiempo from ‘16


----------



## Rondo

Romeo Allones said:


> Nice pic. Do you prefer Jacob's Ladder over Kudzu?


Yes, Sir. The JL is the only SD I enjoy.


----------



## Ren Huggins

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 57th trip around the sun with a Four Rose's Manhattan and a Muestra De Saka Unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy Cake day brother! Looks like a nice celebration selection.


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Celebrating my 57th trip around the sun with a Four Rose's Manhattan and a Muestra De Saka Unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Friday everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Good afternoon fellows. Steve is a little Jelly. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Delirium on the windy cold night in the northeast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Gran Oferta with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

With Famous Grouse after putting up Christmas lights.


----------



## zcziggy

MB3 and lemoncello...also done with Christmas decorations.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> View attachment 312992


Looks about as cold there as it feels here in MI. Tat MEII for me this evening trying to warm up under the green lights.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Rare Pink freezing my tail watching the Beatles doc


----------



## TheRealQuincy

A delicious Melanio for thanksgiving 










Tonight a quick little killer bee before I froze my tips









@MattyIce thanks again man


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## BobP




----------



## bowhunter444

Mi Querida









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Cohiba Black


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Tat Jackal.


----------



## Olecharlie

La Flor Dominicana TCFKA Oscuro Ligero. This is a good cigar, think of Dark Rich Chocolate, Dark Roasted Coffee Beans, cream and pepper, medium Bodied and medium strength. The very dark and oily Ocuro wrapper with absolute perfect construction cap-foot… Thanks @CgarDan for the experience with this one. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Street tacos and topo Chico


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with Haitian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Quality control must have been asleep when this New World was packaged but a few dabs of honey saved the day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## Aimless1

New World Cameroon


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

DC Personal Reserve, my first


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

In memory of a fallen brother, Plasencia Alma Del Fuego and a cup of Haitian coffee, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven’t had a Deliverance in a while. I prefer the Maduro but this one is always good as well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Before ribeyes on the grill.


----------



## [email protected]

The hardest part of the night, selection process.

Thanksgiving Day night while working the auction I was on call and had a shooting in our downtown bar district. Vic is alive, but sedated till tomorrow when they try to wake him.

Took Friday off to spend with the family, and yesterday we had our 5th homicide for the year. This one at 1:30 in the afternoon. Sad times we’re in.












went with the Mi Querida

It has a black mass in the cap when cut. I hadn’t ever noticed another like it.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## Arry75

BLTC BB21


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Back from the Dead with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

San Cristobal Quintessence while getting ready to deer hunt on our opening day of muzzleloader









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoying this one.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown with Haitian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Tat Jackal.
> 
> View attachment 313005


Is this a part of the s&s club. Never seen that before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

From yesterday










And today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Encore


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## [email protected]

A Diesel, not sure which one....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> Is this a part of the s&s club. Never seen that before?


Not sure as it was gifted to me. I’ve seen them around in the past. A very mild smoke.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Tuesday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Enclave from the deer stand









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tat monster mash Jason 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th and Haitian coffee


----------



## MattT

A little MX2 while grilling some steaks.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Number 9 tonight


----------



## [email protected]

Little Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder, first one of these ive had.


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> View attachment 313034
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. How is this compared to the 2019?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

The Lost Angel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Warped hacienda first growth. Not bad. Should be great with time











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Havana Soul with Haitian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

The Chief for a special occasion…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Gotta love RedBreast. 12 is my personal fav


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and Rioja


----------



## Arry75

Tabernacle


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

Montecristo Media Noche


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

New CH release at Smokers Abbey.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Casdagli daughters of the wind pony express











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

St Clare Smokers Abbey house cigar. Very good for $6











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Legend


----------



## bowhunter444

Long Live the King Jalapeno









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Flathead to wind down the evening. Hope everybody is well today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## [email protected]

About to light up this one, been a heck of a day. Started out at 0530 and was supposed to be a quick 9.5 hour trip to Houston (320 miles one way), but nooooo 14.5 hours later I finally make it home. An 18 year old driver in a Charger, who hasn’t learned patience yet, merges onto the interstate and slams into me in the left lane. They didn’t want to wait for the vehicle in front of them to get up to speed so without even checking the left lane, they clipped me. So I had to drive 4 hours back to work for a breathalyzer and urinalysis. Policy even when we aren’t at fault....or even if we aren’t in our unit when it get hit, wrap your mind around that......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with an Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Undercrown 10. Nicely presented, construction not as solid as the original, flaky ash and peeling wrapper, but maduro flavours were richer and sweeter.


----------



## CgarDann

WOAM











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

MOW Ruination


----------



## Olecharlie

El Oso Blanco 6x48 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Boondock Saint


----------



## bearinvt

Hot cocoa special from last year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF La Antiguedad with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Go Ducks


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## GunnyJ

Found a pair of New Worlds loitering in my locker humidor...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blank Works Hyena


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Olecharlie

A Taco after a bowl of Scot’s delight











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Neanderthal H-TOWN


----------



## BobP

Wife is driving me nuts today, or I'm driving her nuts? I don't know. I'm not usually home this much. Anyways, time for a cigar. I wonder if I can go back to work early.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

I just put a torch to this one on my 70th birthday.


----------



## CgarDann

Love this stick











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> I just put a torch to this one on my 70th birthday.
> View attachment 313150


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Bear
Here’s to many more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## [email protected]

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Birthday @bearinvt !

diesel wicked


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GunnyJ

bearinvt said:


> I just put a torch to this one on my 70th birthday.
> View attachment 313150


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## Aimless1

Really enjoying this one. Wish it were still available


----------



## TX Cigar

Animal Cracker with Woodford Reserve.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Nicaragua


----------



## MattT

Gotta break into the new arrivals. Rojas Street Tacos Barbacoa.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

MattT said:


> Gotta break into the new arrivals. Rojas Street Tacos Barbacoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


You just ruined my morning.....Tell me that's styrofoam, or some sort of snow prop from a movie.


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> I just put a torch to this one on my 70th birthday.
> View attachment 313150


Happy Birthday 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Frank Castle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Melina V Maduro


----------



## Rondo

EZ ‘17 Ugly Christmas Sweater 
Happy Birthday @bearinvt


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Sir Winston said it best as the cigar band confirms. There is no such thing as a good tax!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash. Thanks for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Red Meat Lovers


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra


----------



## Olecharlie

My favorite SD











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> I just put a torch to this one on my 70th birthday.
> View attachment 313150


Happy Birthday Brutha!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dias de Gloria


----------



## [email protected]

Manowar Armada


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Liga No 9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar of the Year 2021 IMO lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MattT

A nice treat rolled into my local cigar lounge today. I've heard these are starting to become more available outside of CF, but I haven't seen them until now. Overpaid...but couldn't help myself.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

How was the Cedrus @haegejc ? Have some in my tupperware that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Uncut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Arry75

Call to Arms


----------



## bowhunter444

Tacos Tuesday out at my hunting club









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas 









Damn it’s cold out here, gotta get my Rondo gloves on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Taco Tuesday with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Todays smoke 










Last couple days


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with a Brazilian Peabody med roast


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @CgarDann


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine










Herrera Esteli


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Thanks @CgarDann
> 
> View attachment 313222


How do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dominican 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5












CgarDann said:


> How do you like it?


I’ve enjoyed these. I believe I sent you a few not long ago. Demented old cigar smokers up in here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Perdomo Sungrown 10th


----------



## GunnyJ

Southern Draw Habano No. 3 (for the Navy Seal Foundation)


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

UC10 this evening


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

A classy Monte White with nice sweet, creamy cedary flavours, reminded me of a Trinidad, but at a third of the price. Very nice.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Blackbird from the deer stand. Been a slow 6 day firearm season here in NJ









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and honey Jack's.


----------



## Arry75

Charter Oak


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Last night

















Today, looks as if this finch exploded


----------



## [email protected]

Bishops Blend. Easily top 5 cigars


----------



## GunnyJ

TheRealQuincy said:


> Today, looks as if this finch exploded


I've seen this cartoon before...


----------



## TheRealQuincy

GunnyJ said:


> I've seen this cartoon before...


HaHa yeah man I basically looked like this 🤣


----------



## BobP




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th Sungrown with Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Herrera Esteli lancero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Probably the spiciest Connie I've smoked.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Friday gents 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Placed an order for my annual añejo’s, figured I might as well smoke the last one from last years purchase.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Another round of Cigar Abbey’s exclusive BLTC Benediction. Really good! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Vega Real and Bordeaux. Happy Friday guys


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Anejo Shark


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Loyalty









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Nicaragua with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Last day of our 6 day firearm season enjoying a charter oak in stand. Been a slow week only saw one deer on opening day was greeted by three of these where I park though
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My cigar for the day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Fuente Ajejo #49. Got my order in a few days ago, picked up 30 in a few different sizes as I do every year. I gotta say, these aren't blowing me away. In fact, the first third had a kinda funky sour taste on the finish but did improve going forward. I do think all the Anejo's were better years back, like 10 years back. The cigar I had yesterday, Oliva Melanio Maduro Churchill from a new box just received was better. And although the Liga's have gone downhill "somewhat" over the years and since the buyout, the #9 Toro remains my top stick.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Lakeland red blend...nice sweet wine from Central Florida


----------



## Aimless1

Black Label


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Yamasa


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@zcziggy i wouldn’t quite say Lakeland is central Florida glad it’s good wine though lol


----------



## Olecharlie

MoreBeer said:


> Fuente Ajejo #49. Got my order in a few days ago, picked up 30 in a few different sizes as I do every year. I gotta say, these aren't blowing me away. In fact, the first third had a kinda funky sour taste on the finish but did improve going forward. I do think all the Anejo's were better years back, like 10 years back. The cigar I had yesterday, Oliva Melanio Maduro Churchill from a new box just received was better. And although the Liga's have gone downhill "somewhat" over the years and since the buyout, the #9 Toro remains my top stick.
> 
> View attachment 313291


I ordered my Anjeo’s and Hemmigway maduros from Tampa Sweethearts a couple days ago. Once a year stock up time. I enjoyed last years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

With all the tornadoes last night we have been up since 2:00am. Wife went to bed so I figured I would have another cigar and a drink.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DPG Blue with Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa brulee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Highclere Castle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52


----------



## CgarDann

Rare treat 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Kristof Vengeance Robusto.


----------



## Olecharlie

1992 Rare Estate Reserve.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Top 5 NC


----------



## MattT

Avo Classic Toro









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoyo Gold


----------



## Arry75

Saint Nic from Cigar Fed


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Taco Time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great shot, @Olecharlie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rojas fresh roll Maduro


----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V Melanio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 21


----------



## TX Cigar

With woodford reserve.


----------



## [email protected]

Just got through working a shooting for the night. Thank goodness our local hospital has an amazing trauma team! They get enough practice.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

My neighbor is in our bank travel club and is always going. She just returned from Charleston and brought us fresh Tea from the Plantation. So big mug of cinnamon tea with this Blk Wrks S&R



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Mi Amor and beautiful day


----------



## Aimless1

Papas Fritas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Brazilian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Last Rites lancero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this CH Le Pâtissier at Smokers Abbey. Way better than the Sergeant, of course it’s a different blend so… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

61F @ 5:30 pm. Watching the pellet grill smoke my delmonico.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yummy Patina











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and honey Jack's


----------



## heloguy

Camacho American Barrel Aged










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

A Warped Wednesday night.


----------



## TX Cigar

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Arry75

Crowned Heads Fallen Angel 21


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Viaticum


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## bowhunter444

Rare leaf Reserve









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Padron 64 Anny on this beautiful day...


----------



## Olecharlie

After running all morning I need a cigar. LFD 1994











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CrapaTalk is acting up, imagine that. First wouldn’t load my pic, then would post said contacd admin. Them said I wasn’t logged in or had permission to post. Then uploaded and posted like normal. 

Go figure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Room 101 farce

And congrats on retirement @bearinvt


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.
> View attachment 313378


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats on retirement. Earlier at lounge and now.


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.
> View attachment 313378


Congratulations Bear!! I retired almost 2 years ago and have enjoyed it immensely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congrats Bear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.
> View attachment 313378


Congrats man!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Vega Real and Bordeaux


----------



## Rondo

Good on you, Bear.


----------



## Aimless1

Welcome to retirement @bearinvt!!!


----------



## [email protected]

*Plasencia Alma Fuerte Sixto I Hexagon*

congrats on the retirement!! I just hit my 12th year on the 4th, with my police department and got vested. I keep threatening to leave if they tick me off any day from here on....though I can’t collect till I’m 50.


----------



## lex61

Congratulations Bear!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Morning Nathan, early Taco Friday and Sumatra Java here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> View attachment 313348
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is this CT? Similar to the Numero Uno?


----------



## Romeo Allones

A tasty sweet and spicy Tabernacle.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad Therapy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Room 101 CCA


----------



## MoreBeer

Liga Privada #9 Toro. And although these aren't quite as good as compared to many years ago, they're still an incredible cigar, among the best, and my personal #1 stick. Always have a few boxes of these on hand.


----------



## huffer33

bearinvt said:


> You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.
> View attachment 313378


Congratulations!!

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Dos 77









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## bearinvt

Bishop’s Blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Opus with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday, about to light this DC Shark


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zombie SS with Brazilian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones

Upmann 175th, quality stick.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

At the Abbey with my good friend like a son that I mentored and his FIL having a cigar and craft beer.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Esteli Norteno Toro. Got a box of 25 of these a while back at a great price. Really good cigar once you get past the first inch, but to me at least, most cigars usually find their character after about an inch or so. I've found these smoke and taste best if a little dry, so I dry box these for about 12 hours prior to smoking.


----------



## bearinvt

HR Blue toro.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Joya de Nicaragua DOS Cientos...
Very good construction, nice Padron type easy draw and a great burn a third of the way through. A little light for my preference so would probably be a nice morning smoke. Some sweetness and hay


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad Blending Session









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Something from the @Humphrey's Ghost MAW.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## bearinvt

From the ghost stash


----------



## Aimless1

@bowhunter444 had a good idea. Nomad blending session


----------



## Rondo

CAO Fuma em Corda


----------



## CgarDann

bearinvt said:


> You’re looking at a man who just retired smoking a 7 year old Shark. For multiple reasons the best cigar I’ve ever had.
> View attachment 313378


Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Casdagli. Great brand 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Romeo 505 Nicaragua Toro. Got a fiver of these a while back on Cbid and this is my second one. Not the best....very one-dimensional and nothing to write home about. Needed plenty of touch ups. Its a cigar. LOL!


----------



## Olecharlie

Love the spicy Corojo wrappers but damn they’re always so tough.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

In a box blind enjoying a buck 15 from Caldwell lost and found









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

On a Viaje kick lately 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry Cask. Likely the best Diesel cigar IMO and much better than the other whiskey stick of theirs. Great cigar for the $$$ as the robustos can always be found at a big discount. Take the band off and it could easily pass as a $10 cigar if you didn't know what it was.


----------



## Olecharlie

Rojas Gallo Pinto Habano











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Murcielago. ROTT. Needs rest.


----------



## TX Cigar

After yardwork.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

With some pecan praline whisky.


----------



## Arry75

Crook of the Crown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun and Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Whiskey Row









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Sweet Jane

Had to remove the cap to make it smokable. I now understand why the name.


----------



## CgarDann

After writing bonus checks for better part of the day this cigar is calling my name 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Aging Room Quattro Nicaragua Toro. Also have some of these in torpedo that won cigar of the year in 2019...LMAO! Wonder how much they paid for that award? Anyhow, the toro is better than the torpedo IMO.

Spicy and peppery at the beginning but settles down into a nice smooth deep tasty smoke after the first inch or so. Good cigar especially if picked up at a discount. I paid $43 for 10 of these so can't beat that. B&M's around here charging $13 a pop for these. Thus the reason why I avoid those places unless looking for something extremely HTF.


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Killer Bee by BWS. The amount of smoke pouring off this cigar is foolish. I look like one of those kids at a vape cloud competition.


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Farmer Bill with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another Gatekeeper, the first I smoked ROTT and it was a bit flat but this one with 5 weeks rest was much more flavourful and with a nice bit of spice too. Quite like a much more expensive Padron 64.


----------



## Aimless1

Avemaria Immaculata


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Ponce at the abbey Last night. Great cigar with dark sweet ale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco this Morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## MoreBeer

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Churchill. Very good cigar, likely the best offering from Oliva. I usually have a box each of these and the non-maduro on hand. Very rich, creamy, smooth smoke and not overpowering. Goes well with cognac of darker-heavier beer. Are these worth $13 a pop? Likely no, but not much really is. Look for a deal on these as I usually pay under $80 for a box of ten. At $8 or less its a no-brainer.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

T110 one of my favorite NC of this year









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Colorado Claro short perfecto











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## [email protected]

Another by Black Works Studio, Green Hornet
These folks just knock every cigar out the ball park!


----------



## Arry75

Panacea


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Christmas cookies









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## MoreBeer

Perdomo Habano Bourbon Barrel Maduro. Very nice smoke and not priced crazy high. I don't get much, if any bourbon flavors from these although they have an abundance of coffee and light chocolate with just a little spice and pepper (not much) to keep it interesting. Pleasant retrohale on these sticks as well.

Tastes and burns better on the dry side, 62% - 63%. I usually need to use my trusty straitened large paper clip to open these up a bit while smoking. And as the RH goes up on these, the worse that gets. Not a cigar that should be smoked anywhere near 68% - 70%.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tabernacle Goliath









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Double Maduro Nicaraguan Overrun this morning.

Now a Flatbed Track 7


----------



## Rondo

Warped flor de valle


----------



## MattT

Tat Fausto from @Humphrey's Ghost wonderful smoke.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma, Baka with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice and sweet JSK with a cool new band.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## heloguy

Rocky Patel 20th anniversary Maduro and some Balvenie neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This is Trouble Maduro LE by Caldwell. Im not a Caldwell fan but this is a good cigar.










Blind Man’s Bluff This is Trouble is a 5 x 52 robusto that uses a Mexican San Andrés wrapper over a Dominican binder over three different fillers: Dominican corojo, Dominican double ligero and habano seeds grown in Estelí, Nicaragua.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Merry Christmas Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

I have more costly cigars, but on Christmas Eve, nothing else would do than a Liga #9, which happens to be my #1 stick all these years since its 2009 release. Here's a tip on these....if you want the best experience, buy a full box when available from a major distributor. Singles from B&M's usually suck along with singles and five packs on line. Stick with a full box if the funds are available and don't smoke them above 65%. A #9 from a full box which is maintained perfectly is a wonderful thing. Merry Christmas To All!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Special 53 for Christmas Eve. I hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fuente Anejo thanks to @Gumby-cr filling my maw


----------



## Aimless1

Ruination










Padilla Artemis


----------



## bearinvt

Fume damour clementes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoyo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

My first T110, a gift from @CgarDann 
Great flavors. The second half is trying to get bitter.


----------



## Arry75

FF, Merry Christmas!


----------



## bowhunter444

Christmas eve smoke









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Well shoot, it was bound to happen I suppose. I've been smoking cigars since 98 and this is my first with the dreaded tar I have only read about. Worst part is it happened to one of my favorite smokes...Fuente Destino al Siglo!! Grrrrr


----------



## Arry75

Hopefully have better luck with this"Bad Rudolf" from CF COTM


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary


----------



## bowhunter444

Merry Christmas! Starting the day off with a Bad Rudolph









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Merry Christmas Y’all 
SD 300 hands with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

This 64 with Pete’s Coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Holidays one and all


----------



## MoreBeer

CAO Flathead 554. This one has become one of my rotation sticks and is also affordably priced. Nice thick box press, rich oily wrapper and plenty of dark chocolate and coffee with a bit of pepper. At the proper RH I get an even razor sharp burn and a thick firm ash. Highly recommend giving these a try along with the larger 660.


----------



## TX Cigar

Merry Christmas.


----------



## bearinvt

Long live the King


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

From the CRA pack for Christmas! Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and honey Jack's. Merry Christmas to everybody!


----------



## TX Cigar

After deep frying a turkey. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Olecharlie

Little after dinner smoke and a Scotch neat.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Merry Christmas!! Padron 26 Anny no1


----------



## bowhunter444

HVC Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Nicaragua with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> HVC Hot Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How are these? Sweet and cake-like at all?


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Allones said:


> How are these? Sweet and cake-like at all?


When you open a box it smells like you are baking a chocolate cake. Has a lot of chocolate flavor and some hints of baking spice but no sweetness to them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> When you open a box it smells like you are baking a chocolate cake. Has a lot of chocolate flavor and some hints of baking spice but no sweetness to them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sounds like a Careme I had, more chocolate cake than souffle as advertised.


----------



## CgarDann

Another great cigar from Davidoff line 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

La historia


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

A new favorite for sure. Better with Dark Ale or Stout but this IPA gotta do!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Mrs Hatchet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Southern Draw 300 Manos, incredible coco smell. A box in the humidor would be great. Very nice mild cigar compared to the Jacobs Ladder, which is a fantastic cigar.


----------



## Arry75

Feral pig


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Arry75

Tat T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Pepin Garcia 15th Anniversary









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Great profile. Just wish the ring gage was a bit smaller











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Wonderful smoke.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Blackbird unkind


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Rojas Statement


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 21


----------



## [email protected]

A little Oliva Master Blends 3 to keep me company.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Nub Maduro only really like them with morning coffee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Been another long while since I’ve been around these parts, or smoked a cigar, for that matter. Probably been 8 months, but I did smoke a Casa Fuente Cameroon Double Corona on Christmas Eve at my local lounge. 

Glad to see there are still several familiar faces here.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## CgarDann

Tat Krueger 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Kristoff Maduro Robusto. One of my favorite maduro's and is within my usual smoking rotation. Could be a tricky cigar to enjoy as they tend to retain excess moisture even if kept perfectly due to the very dense pack on these smokes along with the closed shaggy foot.

An absolute stellar cigar after a full 24-36 hour dry box. Rich, creamy, toasty deep smoke with plenty of chocolate and coffee and very little pepper and spice kick....if any at all. Bring your draw tool or straightened large paper clip to open these up a bit! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Benediction with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

First time Dancing with this gal and she has some moves. This previous Bespoke now Villa Casdagli, kinda a revised version of Daughters of the Wind. Luv, Luv the shape of a Figurado this is 5x54x58 just all out “Sexy”… lot’s of flavors; cereal grains, hay, cashews, leather, oak, earth, clove, maple syrup, black and white pepper combination which tames down the white pepper burn I really enjoy. The cigar is a little soft but hey it’s raining outside… 3-4 months in the cooler I think would make a difference. With a Peru blend tossed in reminded me of my Army buddy from Peru. He was like 6ft 5in and wore like a 16 or 18 boot. The Army had to have his boots made. His wife was so beautiful he kept her out of sight. I did see her once and . Anyway he kept talking about moonshine and how it was nothing to compare to what his country had. I acquired a good gallon of shine and poured him 16oz with some grapefruit juice. He was drinking while I was driving him back to our installation where we were on lockdown lol. After 8 oz he said he couldn’t feel his legs. He passed out in the hallway after drinking the entire glass and it took 5 of us to get him inside his room. Left him on the floor and he never talked sh&@ about shine again. I know that was bad but that was back in the day… thanks for the opportunity @CgarDan for this one I enjoyed it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday, Cojonu 21


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The King is Dead


----------



## bowhunter444

HVC Black Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice and chocolatey Mi Querida.


----------



## MoreBeer

AVO Syncro Nicaragua Fogata Toro. Not the greatest. Tastes like hay and grass with yet further hay and grass on the finish. Thank god I only have a few of these. I might put this one out of its misery and light up something else that's actually good. I have some of the AVO Syncro Nicaragua (not the Fogata) in robusto and those are much better, although would not buy them again either.


----------



## bearinvt

Taco Wednesday


----------



## Ren Huggins

I think I'll join you for taco time @bearinvt


----------



## Olecharlie

Storms moving in. Having this cigar that’s always good and trying some new Ale brewed here in Nashville by Blackstone.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigars and sawdust...good times...


----------



## ebnash

Recommended by a fellow lounge member and did not disappoint.


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Spaten... Nice evening by the swamps.


----------



## MattT

Taking down the lights with some modified @Rondo gloves and a HdM.










Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Farmer Bill


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Viaticum


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> Desert Rose with Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 313646


Are these much different to the normal Rose of Sharon?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Romeo Allones said:


> Are these much different to the normal Rose of Sharon?


I’m gonna have a a Sharon tonight for comparison, going from memory I think the flavor is similar but with more body, Sharon’s big sister maybe?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain out for today, 62 and sunny for the high











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Foundation Highclere Castle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Aimless1

Powstanie Broadleaf


----------



## Olecharlie

At the Lounge with this Cuevas Reserva and a dark Naked River Ale (moon pie) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> I’m gonna have a a Sharon tonight for comparison, going from memory I think the flavor is similar but with more body, Sharon’s big sister maybe?


Cheers, let me know.


----------



## bearinvt

A short break with a little Gordita. So far I’m liking this retirement thing. The cigar too.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Nestor Miranda SS coffee break


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rose of Sharon with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

More cigars (from Southern Draw) and sawdust


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Quarter Horse bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

My New Years celebratory cigar. I am on call from tomorrow morning through Monday so I better have a good one now. Happy New Years guys!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

On the short list of sticks exponentially better lancero than it’s other vitola.


----------



## [email protected]

Must be a Southern Draw day.

now I have to try the lancero, because I can’t imagine it beating a standard size.


----------



## GunnyJ

[email protected] said:


> ...now I have to try the lancero, because I can’t imagine it beating a standard size.


A giant pile of lanceros in my humidor and only four are Firethorns and Roses of Sharon...no Jacob's Ladder.

Guess I'll have to go buy some cigars...I hate that 🤣!


----------



## Arry75

Lol. That's great, I had this out dry boxing for my second smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Clair with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## haegejc

Year of the Rat. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Closing out the year in style. I think the name is sort of symbolic of 2021. Let’s hope all of our problems and challenges stay lost forever











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

A little Roma therapy. Got the patio cleaned off for the festivities tonight.


----------



## Aimless1

Cuban Classic


----------



## Olecharlie

Arturo Fuente – Opus X – Destino al Siglo (2012) 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Limited Edition 2021









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Rondo

Saka Exclusivo


----------



## zcziggy

Padrón and single barrel Jack's.. Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Nicaragua


----------



## Aimless1

Happy 2022


----------



## magste




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winston Churchill with a cup of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Year of the Rat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin


Huh...that looked like a cigar to me


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Happy New Year, brothers and sisters. A little chilly this morning, but blue sunny skies...









Here's to a consistent and trouble free year!


----------



## Olecharlie

I can’t express how beautiful this wrapper is. The tiger stripes are Amazing. Paired with some fresh Charleston SC Tea.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Liga Privada T52 Double Corona. I must smoke ten #9 Toro's to every T52 as this cigar is nowhere near as good compared to many years ago, and prior to the Drew Estates buyout by Swisher. During the early days (2009 - 2013) the T52's were incredible, almost orgasmic, and I always had a box or two on hand. In fact, the only reason I now have a full box of T52 Double Corona's is due to a great deal I got a few months ago.

And although still very-very good, not worth the high price of $400 for a box of Double Corona's. I will give it this much...it burns perfectly with tons of smoke and does taste good, but not $400 a box good. The #9 however has fared much better over the years and remains box worthy.


----------



## bearinvt

Sir Winston to kick off the new year.


----------



## ebnash




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X Shark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

First stick of 2022. And I had to try the beer just because of the name but it's a little disappointing. But the cigar is good!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BB21


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> On the short list of sticks exponentially better lancero than it’s other vitola.
> 
> View attachment 313681













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops Blend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tacos and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## Aimless1

Anny


----------



## [email protected]

New Years festivities were a bust, working the auto auction today, prepping for a 38 degree drop today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> New Years festivities were a bust, working the auto auction today, prepping for a 38 degree drop today.
> 
> View attachment 313740


We went from 76 yesterday afternoon to 23 this morning, supposed to make it to 40 today but the wind is kicking along 20-25 with gusts up to 35-40


----------



## bowhunter444

Calm before the storm cigar. 60 degrees today and winter storm warnings for tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hyena with el Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

St Clare a steal at $6



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

CAO Flathead 660. Not a fan of big ringers although this one is not that insulting due to the box press. Fantastic cigar for the $$$ as they can usually be found at a big discount. I paid maybe $70 for 20 of these a while back and at that price, truly amazing. In fact, bought 20 more recently. The B&M's around here sell it for $10 - $11.50 each. LOL! These sticks like to suck up moisture, basically a sponge with a wrapper so be aware of that as they smoke horribly if even the slightest bit over humidified. Best kept at a solid 65% or less and then dry boxed for a few days.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Lost Angel


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Crown.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another Tabernacle Havana. Full of body and strength, this is fast becoming one of my top smokes.


----------



## bowhunter444

Osok while watching the snow come down









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

La Barba Red


----------



## MattT

My affordable San Andreas special...Te Amo.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Jack's... Man it's cold by the swamps tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## [email protected]

Exactly, I picked up 3 20 pack bundles for about $60 each. Amazing smoke for that price! I’d like to get an actual box just as I really like the design.



MoreBeer said:


> CAO Flathead 660. Not a fan of big ringers although this one is not that insulting due to the box press. Fantastic cigar for the $$$ as they can usually be found at a big discount. I paid maybe $70 for 20 of these a while back and at that price, truly amazing. In fact, bought 20 more recently. The B&M's around here sell it for $10 - $11.50 each. LOL! These sticks like to suck up moisture, basically a sponge with a wrapper so be aware of that as they smoke horribly if even the slightest bit over humidified. Best kept at a solid 65% or less and then dry boxed for a few days.


but for tonight Tatuaje Tattoo. I don’t recall where this one came from, but I hope to find more in a tuppadore!!!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta


----------



## ebnash

From this morning. Corto and Don Diplomatico…. Going to need a new ashtray as this one did not survive a 4ft fall.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Broadleaf Reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Veiled Prophet


----------



## bearinvt

It’s pretty chilly today so I’m going with a factory smoke in case I wimp out


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano oval habano and Ginger Ale... Great combo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ceachair and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I know it’s a poor picture, but this cigar had an almost sparkly appearance in the light, looks white in the picture but glistened in light, however, washed out in the photo

but this Wise Man is proving to be a truly exceptional smoke. An almost sweetness and plum with cashew. I’m sitting here loving every puff. It had a handwritten date of 12/18 on the wrapper. I’m not sure if the age or just being a lancero is making it, but damn.


----------



## Arry75

Cigar Federation World Famous, starting out...salty?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Cigar Federation World Famous, starting out...salty?
> 
> 
> View attachment 313780


How long has it been next to a boveda?


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Killer Bee Lancero


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> How long has it been next to a boveda?


Hmmm, interesting thought… Only had it a little over a month but there was a BoVeda pack on it


----------



## Romeo Allones

A rare blue sky day here, tho is is cold.


----------



## [email protected]

Arry75 said:


> Killer Bee Lancero


man, I haven’t seen these, now I need to get a few!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Looks to be a cavlier with the gold leaf? I googled it and didn't find anything.



OneStrangeOne said:


> Ceachair and El Salvadoran coffee
> View attachment 313776


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Caldwell The King is Dead


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife gave me a lounge pass so I jumped on the bus











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

LFD Ligero the oily wrapper on this cigar is beautiful









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sumatra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mich_smoker said:


> Looks to be a cavlier with the gold leaf? I googled it and didn't find anything.


Yes, it’s a Smokers Abbey exclusive, it didn’t do much for me, not sure if it’s the cigar or the cedar pollen, but I’m happy that I only had the one.


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Hmmm, interesting thought… Only had it a little over a month but there was a BoVeda pack on it


I asked because a couple times the sticks closest to, or touching my boveda's have had a saltiness to them.


----------



## jmt8706

First cigar of the year. Still a favorite.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

Master Blends 3


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Long live the King Mad Mofo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> I asked because a couple times the sticks closest to, or touching my boveda's have had a saltiness to them.


if this is the case we have been mislead.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

A medium strength morning smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Miss you brothers. Lifes been a tornado lately.


----------



## Wheels Up

I hope your storm settles, brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

@Gumby-cr Life takes priority, but hopefully it settles down for you soon.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Keep hanging in the @Gumby-cr


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

San Cristobal Quintessance


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw kudzu axil









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Tasty 5x56 BAKA 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

#9 with Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## Arry75

Nomad Sa 17


----------



## BobP

Getting ready to drive back and forth on the highway all day during the first snow storm. Yay!


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Wicked









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

K, with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## Aimless1

Legend


----------



## CgarDann

TGIF shark from 19











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serino 20th with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Shark 77, headed to the garage its 19 deg outside.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Domaine


----------



## Rondo

Jamastran


----------



## [email protected]

Boondock Saint by BWS


----------



## Arry75

300 Manos


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Oliva V Melanio









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FTN with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Domaine

View attachment 313827


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my old favorites. Still good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa in the groundblind. Cozy 24 degrees today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## 09FXSTB

Number 9


----------



## ebnash

5 Year Old Matilde, new ashtray, and a Coors light. 

The New Ashtray and the Coors Light are both great. The cigar is pretty terrible. I bought 10 from someone and have smoked 3 or 4 over the last couple years and never finished one, Lol


----------



## huffer33

Rondo said:


> View attachment 313843


I swear I didn't see this until just now after finishing mine...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anniversary with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Arry75

19 degrees f and just lit this....


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5


----------



## Arry75

Had to go to full gloves tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Snowpocalypse has ended


----------



## bowhunter444

LFD double ligero lancero









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal Belicoso


----------



## Rondo

My third of this ever. Unlike the first two, this is very enjoyable.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> My third of this ever. Unlike the first two, this is very enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 313868


These and and the Killer Bees seem to benefit a lot from a decent rest.


----------



## Arry75

Blind mans Bluff


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Full Moon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Taco with El Salvadoran coffee for lunch


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and El Salvadoran


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Oro


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromag this evening


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

15 degrees this morning sitting in garage smoking a Tabernacle David









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

My first Pappy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Olecharlie how was it


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Southern Draw. Impeccable burn line, excellent cigar as usual from them. Hella day today, started off at 545am, body found in trash truck, lucky enough to get the autopsy squeezed in last minute and attend it, and then spent most of the day trying to explain to the family he wasn’t murdered and dumped.....


----------



## Olecharlie

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Olecharlie how was it


Not in my wheel house. Kentucky fire cured aged with bourbon. I don’t like Peated Scotch either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## 09FXSTB

BA intemperance


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Oliva Nub and a mug of Kicking Horse coffee 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Porcelain









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Olecharlie said:


> Not in my wheel house. Kentucky fire cured aged with bourbon. I don’t like Peated Scotch either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. Not in mine either.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally a warm enough day to be outside


----------



## Olecharlie

Warmer today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Benediction with El Salvadoran


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## TX Cigar

Street Taco


----------



## [email protected]

Persian King Maduro, full flavor, no pepper on retrohale ...... probably the easiest cigar ever on the retrohale. Bit of orange / bitters in a nice way. Normal puffs rich tobacco, light coco. Zero strength by 1/3. Medium + body. The 6x60 is a bit larger than my normal cigar as of late, going to smoke a natural tomorrow. 

certainly wouldn’t kick her out for eating crackers in bed. Seems like there’s some potential here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

JSK Red Knight


----------



## Ren Huggins

AB Maxx and training videos


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking my last JL from a purchase a while back.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff Habano









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Before some steak on the grill.


----------



## [email protected]

Persian King Natural.


----------



## Arry75

The Punisher


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Double Chateau on this fuentes Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bearinvt

Gifted from my botl from Jersey Marty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Francis with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

St Clare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another lounge gift I've never heard of. Really good and probably unobtanium, lol


----------



## [email protected]

Nat Sherman Timeless 660. Simple, a nice sweet Tobacco, perfect burn. Can’t complain.


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000, little windy out here


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zombie SS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend on this cold morning 0° with the wind chill









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skyflower and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo

BLTC Araposa Negra
Thought I had enough. 
Surprised they’re still around. The description is spot on.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Acquired these at the 2019 JR Cigars Smokin' in the Carolinas, thought the Montecristo was better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Haven’t been posting pics of my cigars. Thought I would share a cold start to my morning smoke. 

Otside at start









Garage at start









Morning entree


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adventura, Royal Return with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## deke

With a Bell's Hopslam ale


----------



## CgarDann

Past week or so 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Upmann 175th, medio tiempo makes it a rich and flavourful smoke.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal


----------



## ebnash

BAKA Poki right off the truck. Very good smoke so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Nicaragua


----------



## GunnyJ

OneStrangeOne said:


> Zino Nicaragua


How was it?


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje ME


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GunnyJ said:


> How was it?


Decent, probably worth picking up another fiver if I catch em on sale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Pepin Garcia









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## GunnyJ

Excalibur robusto


----------



## Rondo

Flor del Valle


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

More cigars and sawdust, an Oliva second while removing the bark from a walnut slab (transforming it into a coffee table)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

La Aurora Sapphire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Cigar Fed Jack n Coke. Unbanded house brand and pretty decent for $6. I'd buy more than just the 5 pack if they weren't 56 RG. Watching Dexter New Blood


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Coming back to my last smoke, the Cigar Federation Jack N Coke. This is a seriously quality cigar. Burned to perfection the whole way through and the flavors and aroma were true to its name. Regardless of my dislike of larger RG cigars, I will certainly be buying up more of these. Do yourself a favor and grab some...


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms


----------



## Watch.brian

Monte #2. Hate to see the quality of these go to crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Petit Robusto
> 
> Good draw,burn and construction and I probably would have enjoyed it had it not been so overwhelmingly strong.
> 
> Definitely not for me


What makes it strong for you? Spice? Body?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Watch.brian said:


> Monte #2. Hate to see the quality of these go to crap.


I hear that. I bought a Monte a few years back with serious construction issues...wouldn't stay lit, what did burn canoed, ash everywhere...got so frustrated I tried to cut it up with a knife and it like there was a twig in there. Haven't bought a Monte since, have a had a few freebies but after that incident Montecristo was put on my No Buy list.


----------



## MattT

Something different from @CgarDann









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Looking forward to the new release










Yeah, it was _that _good...


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Bulleit Rye.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Aquitaine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Rp twentieth


----------



## bearinvt

Tabernacle Havana seed #142 from the ghost stash. A fine smoke


----------



## MattT

Avo#2 as the clock starts ticking before my return to MI.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier.


----------



## TX Cigar

And now at Blend cigar lounge in the Woodlands, TX. Cool place.


----------



## MattT

AF Short Story Maddie with a GA local IPA.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Padron 3000 Maduro. 
perfect resistance, billows of smoke, great taste....
Pre-Sale of my house celebration....working the auto yard.


----------



## GunnyJ

[email protected] said:


> Padron 3000 Maduro.
> perfect resistance, billows of smoke, great taste....
> Pre-Sale of my house celebration....working the auto yard.


IMO, one of the best cigars out there.

I picked up a pair of Carlito's Especial Ecudorian Ligero No. 9 from Rocky's Cigars in NY while visiting last July. Surprisingly good for a house blend. Had this one while making sawdust.


----------



## Arry75

Game Over


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Roma Whiskey Rebellion with Costa Rican coffee 
this is probably the hardest cigar to light evenly I’ve ever seen, I think they must’ve dipped em in flame retardant.


----------



## bowhunter444

Back from the Dead









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V, Bordeaux and espresso on a rainy night by the swamps


----------



## [email protected]

Tatuaje 2013


----------



## Arry75

LC 2020


----------



## TX Cigar

Las Calaveras with 1792 small batch bourbon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## CgarDann

MArkets are selling of like it’s the end of the world. Temps are heading the way of the new ice age. At least we have cigars to keep us sane 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@CgarDann what DC is that? Don’t think I know that one


----------



## ebnash

Melanio V with Woodford Double Oaked


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus from the ghost stash, Tailor Made red blend and espresso... Friyay!!!!

PS: awesome cigar... Gotta get some more


----------



## Rondo




----------



## [email protected]

BWS Viaticum Robusto, try to let the box age......but everytime I look at it.....

Going to give The Hive a few months before I break it open.


----------



## ebnash




----------



## GunnyJ

Woohoo! Who cares if Target doesn't have paper towels, Amazon Basin hit the shelves!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cavalier LE 20


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Tabernacle Havana Seed Ct at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rose of Sharon with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Cookie dough


----------



## Olecharlie

Intergalactic 

Old school Breakaway 

I usually never buy a blind box of cigars. The Dark Indonesian Sumatra wrapper with Ecuadorian Habano binder and Nicaraguan fillers made me take the ‘Leap’. 

I luv Corona Gordo and this Robusto at 5.5 by 50 fits the bill for me perfectly. 

ROTT 2 days in a wooden humidor at 65deg/ 60RH

Cold draw pre-light an array of spice. 

First draw overwhelms the palate with Cayenne, Clove, green pepper, Cedar, Hickory and earth. Long finish, the spice lingers on the tongue  
Halfway the creamy sweet tobacco blends with black pepper and spice. A very unique and enjoyable smoking experience to the nub. Perfect draw and never any harshness appears. It really captured my attention with excitement. Well exceeding my expectations; so I had to elaborate on a pretty ROTT cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Broke down and grabbed a box of Cohetes. Great smoke. Can rarely complain about a Tat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Intergalactic
> 
> Old school Breakaway
> 
> I usually never buy a blind box of cigars. The Dark Indonesian Sumatra wrapper with Ecuadorian Habano binder and Nicaraguan fillers made me take the ‘Leap’.
> 
> I luv Corona Gordo and this Robusto at 5.5 by 50 fits the bill for me perfectly.
> 
> ROTT 2 days in a wooden humidor at 65deg/ 60RH
> 
> Cold draw pre-light an array of spice.
> 
> First draw overwhelms the palate with Cayenne, Clove, green pepper, Cedar, Hickory and earth. Long finish, the spice lingers on the tongue
> Halfway the creamy sweet tobacco blends with black pepper and spice. A very unique and enjoyable smoking experience to the nub. Perfect draw and never any harshness appears. It really captured my attention with excitement. Well exceeding my expectations; so I had to elaborate on a pretty ROTT cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I’ve been on the fence about these, now I have to go and order at least a fiver,, I blame you for this! Thanks Charlie!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> So I’ve been on the fence about these, now I have to go and order at least a fiver,, I blame you for this! Thanks Charlie!


James Brown had Charles at Sumatra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## GunnyJ

My first Caldwell and it was really good until it started tunneling in the final third which made it bitter. Up until then I was really enjoying it. Looking forward to the rest of the sampler.


----------



## heloguy

Perfect stick for a chilly evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tabernacle.


----------



## [email protected]

heloguy said:


> Perfect stick for a chilly evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those?
A glass of the liquid variety with a ribeye for tonight. 


















A few ribeyes and some deer sausage from the kids kill.
Sorry, no cigars tonight.


----------



## ebnash

This is surprisingly very good! Although they are not cheap, I bought a 5er as a bit of a goof and I'm really enjoying this smoke. This is the 1056 Navy Blend. "Pipe experience in a cigar" and Saka did this right. No overly saturated attempt at making a pipe cigar. The notes are there and subtle enough for this to work. He made 4 different blends I think, but the Navy is what seemed right for me. Maybe I'll try the Bayou next. There are singles at the lounge where I am a member. Being in California, they are really expensive to buy over the counter, but at least I'll only have to commit to one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Arry75

BLK WKS Intergalactic


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I think I’m having FOMO…guess I gotta get on this BLTC band wagon


----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night with scotch.


----------



## bowhunter444

Joya De Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## assoc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Saka Muestra Exclusivo


----------



## Aimless1

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Oro Reserva VOR #5 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## heloguy

[email protected] said:


> How are those?
> A glass of the liquid variety with a ribeye for tonight.
> View attachment 314113
> 
> 
> View attachment 314114
> 
> 
> A few ribeyes and some deer sausage from the kids kill.
> Sorry, no cigars tonight.


Nice! 
The cigars are very good. I’d say between the both of us, we have the makings of a fine evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Anyone like Barnyard? Dark 80% chocolate, Earth, dark roasted coffee beans and black pepper!! Lots of it… I enjoy these. I need to pick up a fiver. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Think this is a rojas house blend but not certain.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of 1792 small batch.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Full Moon. Burn is a bit wonky but delicious nonetheless, lots of smoke and pepper blast. The burn is starting to correct itself on the second third..


----------



## [email protected]

Man O’ War Armada.....first 2/3rd tasted like smoking a chocolate chip cookie. Other than a pair of burn corrections, this stick blew me away.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @haegejc for this one. I like it and actually surprised. Fresh peppers hit me between the eyes on first few draws. Settles in with cedar, earth, creamy sweet tobacco and black pepper. It does dry the palate a bit, that’s the only negative I find.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Working from home today and enjoying it. 
Rocky Patel Vintage 2006 San Andreas 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Blackbird Jackdaw


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

6 year old Rojas and still getting better


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

From my trade with @[email protected], this came in handy to keep me awake while watching my training videos.


----------



## TX Cigar

Street Taco while I get the BBQ ready.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## CgarDann

I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas unbanded Solomon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that Danny
My condolences
That’s a tough one to deal with
Hang in there buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss brother. May your father RIP. May you, your family and relatives find peace.

Will smoke a nice cigar in his memory tomorrow.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Romeo Allones

OneStrangeOne said:


> La Madrina Shade with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee
> View attachment 314167





OneStrangeOne said:


> La Madrina Shade with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee
> View attachment 314167


How is the Shade? I noticed it made Halfwheel's list.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and your family are in our prayers!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann May the love of your father continue by all he’s touched.


----------



## bearinvt

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that Dan.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences on your loss, may he rest in piece.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Romeo Allones said:


> How is the Shade? I noticed it made Halfwheel's list.


I liked it, nice creamy start, some tea notes. I’m gonna go ahead and get a fiver at least.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## lex61

Sorry to hear that @CgarDann. There’s nothing easy about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning


My condolences brother, I'm praying for your strength peace during this time.


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## OneStrangeOne

ME II and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a MEII









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big ole hog leg from a split with my man Charles
Definitely not my preferred ring gauge but a good smoke none the less


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I remember when I first started smoking, got Nic sick on a LFD Double Ligero. Didn’t have any sugar drinks so grabbed some carrot juice out of the fridge 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear, it’s tough… hang in there Danny. My thoughts are with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that Dan...peace be with him


----------



## DMac24




----------



## Aimless1

In celebration of your father and his life @CgarDann 

Salut.


----------



## ebnash




----------



## ebnash

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences and God Speed my brother.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday Monster Mash 21 Mummy


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> I am lighting this cigar with heart full of grief and to commensurate my farther who passed away this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deepest condolences to you and yours Dan


----------



## ebnash




----------



## TX Cigar

Sorry for your loss Dan. My mother-in-law passed a couple of days ago. You all are in our thoughts and prayers. Never an easy time.


----------



## [email protected]

I just got a 5vr of BLack Label Intergalactic and contemplated bringing one on a date tonight, but went with the Cardinal Mazarin. Highs and lows not a bad stick by any stretch, but took some tending to.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Viaticum









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

JL.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## heloguy

A little break in the action afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Diesel uncut that got too much rest and lost it's flavor


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice paring here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Every once in a while Ezra Zion still gets it right
Just a great cigar


----------



## jmt8706

Ren Huggins said:


> Diesel uncut that got too much rest and lost it's flavor
> View attachment 314204


How much rest? I have some too, and hope they haven't jumped ship.


----------



## Ren Huggins

jmt8706 said:


> How much rest? I have some too, and hope they haven't jumped ship.


A couple of months under 5 years. I enjoyed them when I first got a 10 pack and said I try to keep one to see how it aged so I buried it. Today I decided to burn it and all of the pepper leather and cocoa was mute to me. I hope it was just me and yours are still smoking good.


----------



## zcziggy

The Last Tsar, Bordeaux and espresso... Temperature is supposed to get down to the low 30's on Saturday by the swamps... So if you plan to come down to Florida bring a helmet... Falling iguanas will the show of the day.


----------



## jmt8706

Ren Huggins said:


> A couple of months under 5 years. I enjoyed them when I first got a 10 pack and said I try to keep one to see how it aged so I buried it. Today I decided to burn it and all of the pepper leather and cocoa was mute to me. I hope it was just me and yours are still smoking good.


Ok, mine should be ok. I got them early spring/ summer last year. At least we know what the aging cut of is now. 😄


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> The Last Tsar, Bordeaux and espresso... Temperature is supposed to get down to the low 30's on Saturday by the swamps... So if you plan to come down to Florida bring a helmet... Falling iguanas will the show of the day.
> 
> View attachment 314207


Zig, you should come up to Michigan and smoke a stick. Gunna get to -7 friday night.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Zig, you should come up to Michigan and smoke a stick. Gunna get to -7 friday night.


No hell no... Rather watch out for falling iguanas... - 7 is Siberia, man.. Not for humans


----------



## ebnash

Mail Dias and a Yellow Jacket


----------



## [email protected]

BWS Intergalactic.
I messed up and only got a 5vr.....
Smokey. Oily. Hits right in the jowls


----------



## Ren Huggins

jmt8706 said:


> Ok, mine should be ok. I got them early spring/ summer last year. At least we know what the aging cut of is now.


Definitely! I was smoking mine up before the 1 year mark and saved only 2 for aging.


----------



## TX Cigar

couple from today.


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## ebnash

Nomad Vanilla Christmas Truffle 2020 and Five Farms Irish Cream. Knockout pairing. Almost sad that this was my last of this cigar and the best it ever smoked. No plans to ever buy another EZ, Nomad, or Cigar Fed (best cigar we ever created) release. Although, I have about 50 more Nomads in the Humidor, this is the best one I've ever smoked. It really came into a balanced state at the 1 year mark.

Might also have to do with the most amazing Irish Cream I've ever tasted. I think they only come in small batches from Ireland, so I will be going back to buy a case tomorrow.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

LFD Maceta De Oro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

If you have any morphine from three or four years ago, they are amazing right now


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 314228
> 
> If you have any morphine from three or four years ago, they are amazing right now


Thanks for the heads up! My last lance has been stewing for 3 and I wasn't sure when to smoke it.


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Army Man with El Salvadoran


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull, honey Jack's and espresso


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Jude


----------



## Arry75

Lost Angel


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo Reserva and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## heloguy

Waiting for the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Fuente Friday. Had to hit the garage 33deg and snowing now.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tabernacle lancero waiting for the snow. Blizzard warnings till tomorrow afternoon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Black Works Studio Green Hornet.

just unbelievable


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Olecharlie not gonna lie that’s one of my fav combos. About the only thing I like more is an angels share with green spot, actually anything with green spot lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione HL thats been laying around for a while,,,


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

My Father Connecticut taking a break from shoveling driveway. Already have a foot on the ground and still snowing like crazy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Oh Nathan, I’ll bet HL that was good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This week


----------



## Olecharlie

James Brown has always been my #1 this is an amazing cigar IMO.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

T52 today


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Menelik


----------



## bowhunter444

Rare leaf reserve after cleaning up the driveway. 20" of snow yesterday and windchill of -7° this morning. Hate to see what @Rondo temp are this morning
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Paulina Alison with a cup of fresh roasted Nicaraguan Acopio Suyatal


----------



## Calidecks

OpusX. Enjoying with a cup of Joe waiting for the game.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

My Father Connie.


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> Rare leaf reserve after cleaning up the driveway. 20" of snow yesterday and windchill of -7° this morning. Hate to see what @Rondo temp are this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How is that stick? Does it compare well with the Supreme Leaf?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## bowhunter444

Romeo Allones said:


> How is that stick? Does it compare well with the Supreme Leaf?


Cant say haven't smoked a supreme leaf. Cigar has notes of cedar and earth the first third. Second third it transitions into dark chocolate and espresso and a hint of orange peel. The retrohale on the first two thirds has a slight maple syrup sweetness. The final third is more dark chocolate and espresso but the retrohale losses the slight sweetness and is replaced with black pepper 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Jake Wyatt Lithium











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Exclusivo with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MattT

RP SG Robusto for the hot tub this evening.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Jake Wyatt Lithium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you rarely have to charge it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> Cant say haven't smoked a supreme leaf. Cigar has notes of cedar and earth the first third. Second third it transitions into dark chocolate and espresso and a hint of orange peel. The retrohale on the first two thirds has a slight maple syrup sweetness. The final third is more dark chocolate and espresso but the retrohale losses the slight sweetness and is replaced with black pepper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cheers, mate, sounds good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Baka









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Neanderthal.


----------



## Olecharlie

This old Bastardos is good.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## ebnash

Birthday smoke...


----------



## TheRealQuincy

ebnash said:


> Birthday smoke...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aimless1

Happy Birthday @ebnash


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy Birthday Eric


----------



## Arry75

BLK WKS Intergalactic..these are so good I just ordered a box


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> Birthday smoke...


Happy birthday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Birthday Eric, @ebnash


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad with Nicaraguan Acopio Suyatal


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bearinvt

Taking advantage of a sunny 30 degrees


----------



## Olecharlie

The Blue Label is really good. Produces lots of smoke but burns pretty slow. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Birthday smoke...
> View attachment 314296


Happy Birthday my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Flathead 554









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

And Happy bday @ebnash!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intergalactic with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Ditto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday.


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and espresso


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## zcziggy

Round two... Camacho triple maduro and another espresso... Guess who's not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Round two... Camacho triple maduro and another espresso... Guess who's not sleeping tonight.
> 
> View attachment 314313


I’m not sure that’s even legal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’m not sure that’s even legal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well,,, it is Florida after all!


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’m not sure that’s even legal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is...if you bring your passport and cross the miami-dade county border


----------



## Arry75

Casa Del Tabaco shagy foot torpedo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## bowhunter444

Las Calavaras 21'









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu and Nicaraguan coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Romeo Allones

Illusione Epernay, nice connie flavours with a little effervescence as per the name.


----------



## Rondo

Mid 40s. T-shirt weather.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another lounge visit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari Sun Grown and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bellody


----------



## jmt8706

Happy birthday @ebnash !


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Last Tsar, Bordeaux and espresso


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

I can’t figure out why the Media Noche doesn’t get more love.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Had the natural earlier and now the dark to compare, both very enjoyable


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduro and coffee in the garage while rain continues 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Padron Anny










Padron 1926


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Norteno and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Araposa Negra









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cold and raining. In the garage enjoying this Anejo 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

One way to beat the cold.


----------



## zcziggy

Proper, Tailor Made red blend and Nespresso... Lovely night by the swamps.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Raining but just warm enough to enjoy this


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Hang Time


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Stupid name, good cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Viaje 45' Reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

First stick of the week, since oral surgery on Monday morning. 
Soooooooo good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A good companion 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash




----------



## ebnash




----------



## GunnyJ

Remodeling a room into a den with a bar. Enjoyed an Oliva Serie G after installing the hardwood flooring.


----------



## [email protected]

Black Works Serpent and Rainbow 

34° .... trying to keep my arm out of my Tahoe but the wind is kicking my tail.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Banner/The Hulk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## DMac24




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro, Mexican soda and espresso to start the weekend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Indonesian Bali Blue Moon coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Cavalier Odd Job at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bearded Chef


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with Indonesian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon, Fog Theory red blend and espresso... 70 degrees by the swamps... Perfect weather.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow and Indonesian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Grolsch... Lazy Sunday by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HHG and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Killer Bee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Firing up the grill with a street taco.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Baka and Pain Killer


----------



## Arry75

Green Hornet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Indonesian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Amazon basin









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Super Shot


----------



## bearinvt

From the victory collection.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Benediction with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing up this Ponce











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Caldwell Signature


----------



## MattT

Plasencia pre hot tub last night.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with a Mexican Alto de Chiapas coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Thisnine is probably going in my Humidor soon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat 10th and Ethiopian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and Bordeaux... Funny name but great cigar.


----------



## [email protected]

Persian King Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

Another from the victory collection


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## TX Cigar

At the campsite.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoyo and Mexican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## bowhunter444

Taking a break from doing some work at my archery club with a Norteno









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antigudead with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

February doesn’t get much better than this around here.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## jmt8706

Famous Smoke Euro stick cigarillo, and an Oliva O.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up a box of these gems lase December.


----------



## zcziggy

300 Manos and Jamaican Kola


----------



## [email protected]

Killer Bee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC Black Friday with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Bulleit bourbon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Mexican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Intergalactic


----------



## Ren Huggins

a smokey MUWAT 11+


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Hot cake


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Nicotina with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2...nice smoke with a little kick.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ave Maria Divinia Man, full flavor, excellent construction. A great desert flavored cigar.
Now, that said I’d never pay for the coffin presentation, but the bundle.....all day long.


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne 3 Kingdoms


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## Romeo Allones

AF Don Carlos No 2.


----------



## talisker10

Padilla Cazadores


----------



## GunnyJ

Last night while clearing a bark inclusion from the coffee table slab.


----------



## GunnyJ

This morning's breakfast...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

I finally got around to trying a Tabacos Baez @zcziggy and you were right, I almost forgot this was a budget cigar while I was smoking it!


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I finally got around to trying a Tabacos Baez @zcziggy and you were right, I almost forgot this was a budget cigar while I was smoking it!
> View attachment 314532


Glad to hear that, my noob brother. How's everything in hotlanta? will be traveling there often since my daughter moved there.


----------



## bearinvt

All my exes lancero from the victory collection


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne crook of the crown









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s been a good day so time for a celebration!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and Bordeaux. If you like a spicy cigar... This is one.


----------



## ebnash

Friday night, Fuente. These little guys are so consistently good.


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure what model Diesel this is. Simple foot band Just has Diesel.


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] what color was the band?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown, coffee and some tunes on this beautiful morning in NY.


----------



## [email protected]

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @[email protected] what color was the band?


Reddish, white “diesel” and a darker diesel overlapping. It was dark, that’s about all I made out last night.


----------



## ebnash

Knocked out my bicycle ride early this morning so I could enjoy a Magico and Coffee before I head out for an all day motorcycle ride. Life is good...


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Cohetes Sumatra









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

My smoke for the day, too cold to smoke outside. With Kicking Horse coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

The Wise Man.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and lemon soda


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> Southern Draw Firethorn and Bordeaux. If you like a spicy cigar... This is one.
> 
> View attachment 314538


I love those- especially the lancero size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Panacea


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco with Sumatra coffee for breakfast


----------



## Rondo

Warped Moon Garden Dark Blossom


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I don’t remember who this came from (sorry) but it’s much better than I expected


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and espresso


----------



## ebnash

StillWell Star 1056 Navy and Woodford Reserve. What a great combo!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Undercrown


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ

A good gag gift cigar but that's about it. Really one dimensional in flavor, _BUT_...as with the few reviews I read/saw, the construction of The Egg is very good. Easy draw, burn line was fairly even, given the ring gauge, and the ash did not want to come off...and I like big ash and I cannot lie...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with a Costa Rican Cerro Alto la Rosa coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Glad to hear that, my noob brother. How's everything in hotlanta? will be traveling there often since my daughter moved there.


It's getting crowded and more expensive by the day with everybody moving here. When you come you'll have plenty of cigar shops around you.


----------



## zcziggy

Same thing down here...time to close the border


----------



## heloguy

ebnash said:


> Knocked out my bicycle ride early this morning so I could enjoy a Magico and Coffee before I head out for an all day motorcycle ride. Life is good...
> 
> View attachment 314547


Same here, except different order. 
Motorcycle ride first then enjoyed a good stick. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 888


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

T110


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Las Calaveras


----------



## bowhunter444

Out running the dog with a Nub Maduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Papas Fritas


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro, Gentleman Collection red blend and double espresso.


----------



## GunnyJ

The first Tatuaje I didn't really care for ...


----------



## [email protected]

CAO Mortal Coil. Pretty damn decent smoke.
Except when I was getting it out I bumped the humidor and the lid came crashing down as I tried to escape the danger. Unfortunately I heard a loud crack and much to my dismay has this thing cracking.


----------



## Arry75

Amazon basin


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s been too long since I had a Taco











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Milam and Greene.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Metamorphosis


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Cameroon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Camacho Criollo and a topo Chico


----------



## bearinvt

A lot of that snow is supposed to be gone by this time tomorrow


----------



## Aimless1

Powstanie Broadleaf










Viaje Exclusivo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Eastern Standard Sungrown
Some reason the wrapper didn’t want to burn, filler gave me no issues tho


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Tat Sumatra...like most from this brand, it was bitter and underwhelming.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and Spaten... Rainy night by the swamps


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Arry75

MB3


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Columbia El Paramo coffee


----------



## ebnash

Another from yesterday…


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> Eastern Standard Sungrown
> Some reason the wrapper didn’t want to burn, filler gave me no issues tho
> 
> View attachment 314651


You gotta light it up if you want the wrapper to burn. 

Sorry, I had to. 😄


----------



## jmt8706

Very good cigar. Good bit of spicy kick to it. Pretty singular as far as flavor profile. Smoothed out at the midway point, still spicy, and a bit of creaminess. I give it a thumbs up and will buy more. I also love the petite corona vitola, my favorite.


----------



## GunnyJ

Time to make some sawdust...


----------



## bearinvt

BB 2021. These are getting really good.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje T110 Broadleaf









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Intergalactic with a cup of Uganda Zombo white Nile coffee


----------



## Aimless1

DE Factory Smohes










Umbagog


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Off work for a week and figured Id try the Bull. It seems to be a very polarizing stick with people either loving it or hating it...My first try....


----------



## [email protected]

^


----------



## Rondo

@Arry75 I’m not a fan of what the Bull offers. 
It’s a lot of cigar so if you like it, you’ll really like it.


----------



## GunnyJ

Aimless1 said:


> DE Factory Smohes
> 
> View attachment 314668


What will Drew Estate come up with next after rolling a cigar in the shape of a screwdriver? Some rolling skills right there...

The Mundial (the best AB IMHO) I posted earlier burned down while the sawdust piled up...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Columbian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> View attachment 314673
> 
> 
> @Arry75 I’m not a fan of what the Bull offers.
> It’s a lot of cigar so if you like it, you’ll really like it.


It looks like I sit firmly in your camp in regards to the Bull. I am not a fan either. It was very one dimensional and boring in terms of flavor and though the draw was nice and easy the body was very light and the smoke output was not proportional to the easy draw. I nubbed it in hopes of finding some reason to like the stick but ultimately regretted making it my kick off a week off stick.


----------



## GunnyJ

Arry75 said:


> It looks like I sit firmly in your camp in regards to the Bull. I am not a fan either. It was very one dimensional and boring in terms of flavor and though the draw was nice and easy the body was very light and the smoke output was not proportional to the easy draw. I nubbed it in hopes of finding some reason to like the stick but ultimately regretted making it my kick off a week off stick.


I'm with you guys on this one. I tried the Bull twice (in case the first one was a fluke) and regretted it both times. I perceive hand producing premium cigars presents peculiarities, but when a premium price is paid for a premium cigar then the participation of puffing it should be particularly premium as well. Otherwise the experience is doubleplusungood.


----------



## Aimless1

Graycliff


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

Great cigar. I prefer removing the entire cap first. I find it distracting.


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne Call To Arms









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG 2016


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Jalapeño and Uganda coffee


----------



## ebnash

I bought 2 boxes of these and I’m thinking of buying 4 more and putting them away to smoke a box every year. I have feeling these will only get better.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## heloguy

Oliva Master Blends3. 
Great smoke for a crisp night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Columbian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan double maduro overrun


----------



## heloguy

The calm before the storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Cache









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain with Uganda coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and Bordeaux


----------



## GunnyJ

Went into the shop to work on my bar top and took one of these with me. Didn't want to cause these things are just horrible. I even sent Alan Rubin an email telling him that he should be selling this trash and the best thing he could do is send me all of them he has left for proper disposal. I'm still waiting for a reply and the delivery truck...


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Winston Churchill LE 21









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident bloc with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Last Tsar


----------



## Aimless1

Osok Los Tejanos










Southern Draw Parallel Universe












Nomad SA-17










All new to me. Last bd celebration that begins with a 6.


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> Osok Los Tejanos
> 
> View attachment 314722
> 
> 
> Southern Draw Parallel Universe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314723
> 
> 
> Nomad SA-17
> 
> View attachment 314724
> 
> 
> All new to me. Last bd celebration that begins with a 6.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Arry75

The Late Hour and some Rendezvous Rye


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Osok Los Tejanos
> 
> View attachment 314722
> 
> 
> Southern Draw Parallel Universe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314723
> 
> 
> Nomad SA-17
> 
> View attachment 314724
> 
> 
> All new to me. Last bd celebration that begins with a 6.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy belated birthday @Aimless1 
Nicaraguan overrun with Panamanian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Flinging a few arrows at my club with a Tatuaje Frank Redux









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

James Brown is on a roll this year


----------



## MattT

MF LGO watching the snow melt.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Osok Los Tejanos
> 
> View attachment 314722
> 
> 
> Southern Draw Parallel Universe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314723
> 
> 
> Nomad SA-17
> 
> View attachment 314724
> 
> 
> All new to me. Last bd celebration that begins with a 6.


Happy birthday you old man!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria, Perrier and espresso... Beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## ebnash

5 year old Nub Maduro.


----------



## bearinvt

Hobnobbing in Coral Gables with my nephew and this Jacobs Ladder lancero. Thanks for the tip @Rondo


----------



## bearinvt

Aimless1 said:


> Osok Los Tejanos
> 
> Southern Draw Parallel Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomad SA-17
> 
> 
> 
> All new to me. Last bd celebration that begins with a 6.


Happy birthday to you!


----------



## ebnash

Warped Corto


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine










Ruination


----------



## TX Cigar

Umbagog while cooking steaks on grill.


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms and some Whistle Pig


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Panamanian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Drac









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel wicked










Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Series P for me


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and Mexican soda


----------



## [email protected]

kicking myself for missing out on a box!


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Cabron


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Midnight express


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Brazilian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

One Shot, One Kill with Ethiopian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

BWS Intergalactic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Cifuentes










La Barba Ricochet


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## zcziggy

300 Manos and The Prisoner


----------



## GunnyJ

Still waiting for the truckload of Mundial's from Alan Rubin and had to have this while I wait...the magic part was it started to tunnel then corrected itself.


----------



## ebnash

Mil Dias Magico


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier 21


----------



## TX Cigar

With pour of famous Grouse Scotch


----------



## Rondo

These have gotten better. They’ll never be great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Fogata with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Can’t pass by the lounge without stopping. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Before the storm.


----------



## Aimless1

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva










Viaje Exclusivo


----------



## bowhunter444

WLP Banner/Hulk









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LJZ
Great smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

300 Manos with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and espresso


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TX Cigar

My fault. So good I posted twice


----------



## [email protected]

Fausto


----------



## Rondo

These colors go well. 
I should be doing commercials for somebody.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Farmer Bill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Last evening


----------



## Aimless1

Caldwell The King is Dead


----------



## Rondo

Dickman cut on a Shark.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Blackbird Crow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ

Guess I'm not getting the Mundial's...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## ebnash

First this...










Then this...


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> First this...
> 
> View attachment 314824
> 
> 
> Then this...
> View attachment 314825


What’s the advantage of the fatter tires Eric?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

manowar Armada.


----------



## Arry75

CHLC 21


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Papua New Guinea Sigri Kula coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What’s the advantage of the fatter tires Eric?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get this question a lot. For me, the advantage is that they make me smile because they are so ridiculous. I have several bikes in the garage for all types of uses, but this is one of my favorites, for a couple reasons.

Many years ago, I demo’d a fat tire bike at Sea Otter with a couple friends and we just laughed the whole time. I came home and couldn’t stop talking about them. My wife was paying attention and conspired with one of my friends who owns a bike shop and surprised me with this bike for my 40th birthday. It was truly a surprise and probably the coolest gift I’ve ever received. That was 7 years ago and I still love this bike. I’ve put over 6,000 miles on this bike and spent a lot of money keeping it up and running. It’s the one bike I will never sell.

Also, since I got rid of all of road/gravel bikes, this is my most efficient pedaler. Minimalistic 5“ tires, setup tubeless and aired up to 18-20 psi, this bike rolls very fast. So, it is my ”road bike” now.

Traditionally, fat bikes are used for snow and sand riding. I used to do long distance beach rides (30-40 miles) on it, but the sand and saltwater is really hard on the drivetrain, so I really don’t use it for that anymore.


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> I get this question a lot. For me, the advantage is that they make me smile because they are so ridiculous. I have several bikes in the garage for all types of uses, but this is one of my favorites, for a couple reasons.
> 
> Many years ago, I demo’d a fat tire bike at Sea Otter with a couple friends and we just laughed the whole time. I came home and couldn’t stop talking about them. My wife was paying attention and conspired with one of my friends who owns a bike shop and surprised me with this bike for my 40th birthday. It was truly a surprise and probably the coolest gift I’ve ever received. That was 7 years ago and I still love this bike. I’ve put over 6,000 miles on this bike and spent a lot of money keeping it up and running. It’s the one bike I will never sell.
> 
> Also, since I got rid of all of road/gravel bikes, this is my most efficient pedaler. Minimalistic 5“ tires, setup tubeless and aired up to 18-20 psi, this bike rolls very fast. So, it is my ”road bike” now.
> 
> Traditionally, fat bikes are used for snow and sand riding. I used to do long distance beach rides (30-40 miles) on it, but the sand and saltwater is really hard on the drivetrain, so I really don’t use it for that anymore.


And what did you think of the Stillwater?
Still not sure if I want to try one or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

One last Florida smoke before I fly back to the frozen tundra this evening.


----------



## Olecharlie

I feel like it’s’Taco Time’











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with Indonesian Bali Kintamani coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Papas Fritas










Hoyo La Amistad Black


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cloudmaker


----------



## Rondo

Black Label Trading Co. Super Deluxe
Dark roast, brownie and bourbon throughout. Thanks whoever shared this with me.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Black Label Trading Co. Super Deluxe
> Dark roast, brownie and bourbon throughout. Thanks whoever shared this with me.
> 
> View attachment 314852





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CAO Mortal Coil









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espiritu Series 2 and Spaten


----------



## [email protected]

I had one the other night, probably the slowest burning cigar I ever smoked. About 2.5 hours in, I tossed the last bit. 



bowhunter444 said:


> CAO Mortal Coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron and Whistle Pig is a fantastic pairing!


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> And what did you think of the Stillwater?
> Still not sure if I want to try one or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only smoked the Stillwell Star 1056 Navy (because it's the only one that sounds like it suits my flavor) and I think they are pretty great. A completely different experience from a pipe or a cigar, but it is a well made cigar and I love the flavors. A touch of smokiness in wrapper and filler smell, but the flavors are different. I pick up bits of Rum type sweetness and a Black Tea natural tobacco flavor. It puts out good smoke and is not overwhelming. It is nothing like an infused cigar. I bought a 5 pack from CFed and only had one minor construction issue in 1 of the 3 I've smoked. Once I got passed that "bad spot" in came back in to clean flavors again. I wouldn't buy a full box, but I do look forward to smoking the rest of the 5er. I can also get these at the lounge where I'm a member so I can always grab a few more and throw them in my locker in a small dedicated tupper. They do have smoky smell unlit but I don't think they would "infuse" other cigars, but I'm anal about this sort of thing.

I think you should look at the offerings and watch some videos on you tube to find which looks best suited to you and buy a 5er the next time you make an order. Definitely not a waste of my money.


----------



## ebnash

Huge Mountain Bike effort today, so I'm really appreciating this Mil Dias Magico and Woodford right now.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@ebnash your always talking about mountain biking. You should come to my neck of the country. We have some of the BEST biking in the country!!!


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 314821


What did you think of this cigar? It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ebnash

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @ebnash your always talking about mountain biking. You should come to my neck of the country. We have some of the BEST biking in the country!!!


So, where are you located? I live in the Santa Cruz mountains and couldn’t imagine a better place to live and have access to amazing trails that are always evolving. Ive ridden in Lake Tahoe, Whistler, Washington, Sedona, Utah, and even went to Arkansas to ride Bentonville, the self proclaimed, “Mountain Biking Capital of the World. Also got to ride in England and Scotland. 

Always interested to hear about riding opportunities…


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Opus TA with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> What did you think of this cigar? It's one of my all time favorites.


I really enjoyed it. In my wheelhouse. Will be ordering a box


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Morphine


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Shark
 








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Erdinger wheat beer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Proper with a cup Indonesian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma F








uerte


----------



## Mich_smoker

1988 now and lucille maduro last night.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Last nights smoke 










Earlier today, rounding out a Caldwell sampler I’ve had a while, prolly my favorite of the bunch
Long Live the King










Tonight small little stick from DTT called Polpetta, really blew me away at how delicious it was, uses left over cuts from Mi Querida, Triqui Traca and Umbagog. My only wish is that I had more of it to smoke longer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Street Taco with the morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## GunnyJ

Was looking forward to trying this...pretty much a let down, thankfully it was a freebie.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta with Indonesian coffee


----------



## MattT

A surprisingly nice smoke with a loose draw that hit in my wheel house.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and Taylor Made red blend


----------



## GunnyJ

An improvement to the Intemperance from earlier...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano and last nights roast of Peruvian Cajamarca coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## [email protected]

Happy Fat Tuesday folks
Laissez les bons temps rouler!!!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OG 2015


----------



## GunnyJ

Gran Habano Persian King Maduro Tiger.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Cohetes Habano










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with a cup of Kenya Othaya coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and honey Jack's...almost pool season by the swamps


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

2021 BB, these are just so good but you all know this...wish I had purchased a few more boxes!


----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 314914
> 
> OG 2015


My favorite aging room cigar.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Nomad Fin De Les Mundes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Ez Sledgehammer while uncovering the RV









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

A “wunder” how these are rated highly. I was not a fan











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Ren Huggins

Tabacalera palma maduro


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari and Kenya coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Paraduxx red blend


----------



## GunnyJ

Capping off a really good day...










Both the smoke and the beer were just fantastic!


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin TOG. Head split on the cut so had to touch up with some glue


----------



## ebnash

Finished my 30 Day ride challenge this afternoon. 
30 Days
31 Rides
415 miles
43,000 ft of climbing
24 lbs. weight loss

Looking forward to being off the MTB for a few days...


----------



## ebnash

Round two


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Dunbartin TOG. Head split on the cut so had to touch up with some glue
> 
> View attachment 314947


TLD
Todos Las Dias
Just fyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo

This is my second of these. I’m not tossing it but not recommending it either.









a rare view of the front


----------



## Ren Huggins

Pepper cream soda


----------



## bowhunter444

The Late Hour









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Its a Davidoff Day 73deg and egg yokes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo and Kenya coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Tattoo










Morphine


----------



## TheRealQuincy

El Chapo


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

4thtry said:


> A “wunder” how these are rated highly. I was not a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the worst Roma I’ve ever had! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

CFed Jack n Coke. I ordered a 5er of these about a month ago. This is the 2nd I've smoked and I'm very impressed. Definitely earns it name. Perfect construction. I just wish they would put these in Cello, because these might be the thinnest wrappers known to man.


----------



## TX Cigar

With Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano oval habano and sangria


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

2019 vintage.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Ren Huggins

Blackbird Rook


----------



## bearinvt

AJ New World from the victory collection with a little Glenlivet 12.

My nephew is guiding me on a Scotland distillery tour in November and I’ve got to learn a little about type of spirit between now and then.


----------



## bowhunter444

Carolina reaper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with last night’s roast of Rwanda Huye Mountain, red bourbon

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GunnyJ

bearinvt said:


> AJ New World from the victory collection with a little Glenlivet 12.
> 
> My nephew is guiding me on a Scotland distillery tour in November and I’ve got to learn a little about type of spirit between now and then.


Best get to studying, don't want to go unprepared.


----------



## GunnyJ

Today's little bit of cigar goodness...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> TLD
> Todos Las Dias
> Just fyi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> TLD
> Todos Las Dias
> Just fyi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whoops! Thanks! 😁


----------



## TX Cigar

I think this is a Rojas house blend but goes well with Redemption rye.


----------



## Arry75

Tabernacle


----------



## TX Cigar

Night cap with my smallest pup.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue and Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday - Partagas Legend


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

Tabernacle.


----------



## 09FXSTB

A ‘26 this afternoon!


----------



## bowhunter444

Roma Craft Aquitaine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winston Churchill with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## [email protected]

A big thanks to @BlueRidgePuffer !!!
M


----------



## Olecharlie

My 2nd cigar for this week. It’s been too busy to smoke. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] anytime my good sir


----------



## Arry75

War Witch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## GunnyJ

Had this yesterday, another solid reason Oliva is my 2nd favorite brand (and it's insanely close to 1st). First time I've had one of these, definitely won't be the last.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Adbentura, Queens Pearls with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Aromatic. In order of preference Aro,English,Navy,Bayou.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cavalier


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Green Hornet


----------



## 09FXSTB

Neanderthal


----------



## bearinvt

From the victory collection. I’ve seen it in a post but I can’t remember what it is.


----------



## Olecharlie

POWSTANIE LIMITED EDITION SBC20 78deg sunny and breezy! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Lost Angel in memory of Mom who passed Thursday










Graycliff










The Judge


----------



## [email protected]

@Arry75 

Is that from The Hive? And, how is it?


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> From the victory collection. I’ve seen it in a post but I can’t remember what it is.
> View attachment 315021


That's a Ghost Rider from Vaije skull and bones collection 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Last Rites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and Erdinger


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Destino al Siglo


----------



## GunnyJ

Today's adventure into uncharted territories...new cigar and new beer. The stout was really good...$7.99 for the bottle and well worth it. The cigar was a freebie from my local tobacconist, which, unfortunately was just OK for me. 

At a price point of $6 - $8 I think it's a decent, affordable introduction to Davidoff cigars. Cigar Advisor said "...you could compare the Zino Nicaragua to cigars like Oliva Connecticut Reserve, Rocky Patel Vintage Connecticut ’99, and Southern Draw Rose of Sharon Desert Rose." I will disagree. Having my first Oliva Connecticut Reserve yesterday, I found that to be superior. I wouldn't compare anything to Rocky Patel cigars because I've had so many construction issues with them in the past I simply refuse to buy or compare anything to them. I haven't had a Desert Rose (yet) but I've had enough Rose of Sharon cigars to prefer them to the Zino. Of the four I would go with Oliva first, Southern Draw second, Zino third, and Rocky never. The Zino isn't bad but I just didn't get any point where I thought "Hey, this is a really good cigar", which I had yesterday.

Glad I tried the Zino Nicaragua but I wouldn't go out of my way to get one. Just my opinion...


----------



## Arry75

[email protected] said:


> @Arry75
> 
> Is that from The Hive? And, how is it?


‘It was from a sampler and I did not enjoy it. It really didn’t want to stay lit unless I really worked at the draw. Then it was quick to get hot and get bitter. The burn was wonky as well and It required touch ups. The sampler came with a few of those so I’ll try one again but that one was no bueno


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Hot Chocolate Cake


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites 










@Aimless1 my condolences on your loss.


----------



## Archun

Davidoff 50th Anniversary Diademas Finas


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Killer Bee


----------



## bowhunter444

Liga #9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Super Shot


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and Fog Theory red blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Mexican Hot Chocolate.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Adventura Queens Pearl, really enjoyed this










300 Manos aka Trescientos Manos


----------



## Arry75

Intergalactic


----------



## 09FXSTB

L40 this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

Cap Flathead










Diesel Wicked


----------



## GunnyJ

Tried this..._thing_...not even sure where it came from...but the construction was bad, burn was bad, draw was bad...threw it out before getting through the first third.









Tried a second stick, vast improvement...


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Cap Flathead
> 
> View attachment 315055
> 
> 
> Diesel Wicked
> 
> View attachment 315056


I'd also recommend the Diesel Uncut, if you haven't tried it.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Face









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo La Amistad Dark Sumatra and Made by James red blend...getting hot by the swamps...almost 90 today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu and Sumatra coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Don't think I've ever had this one before.


----------



## Arry75

Aganorsa Supreme Leaf 2022


----------



## ebnash

Mil Dias from a few days ago visiting our friends in Oregon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Mil Dias from a few days ago visiting our friends in Oregon
> 
> View attachment 315063


Swing by Bend Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Le Bijou 1922


----------



## Aimless1

jmt8706 said:


> I'd also recommend the Diesel Uncut, if you haven't tried it.


Thanks. See the Uncut in Nathan's rotation periodically. On my list.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Black with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Swing by Bend Eric
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a consideration when I’m up in Gold Hill, but there is just never enough time. I’ll make it back to Bend some day. Such a great area!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Sumatra coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## bearinvt

GunnyJ said:


> Tried this..._thing_...not even sure where it came from...but the construction was bad, burn was bad, draw was bad...threw it out before getting through the first third.
> 
> View attachment 315057


I found one of those in the victory collection and had a vague recollection of seeing it somewhere recently. I went ahead and grabbed it anyhow. Pretty much the same experience but I don’t have enough time to get another stick going so I’ll soldier on. Shouldn’t look a gift horse in the mouth anyway. It’s not the worst I’ve ever had but I’m not going to pick up a box for sure


----------



## Olecharlie

3 days since I had a smoke so smoking my last one of these. It’s not blowing my skirt up like the first couple I smoked.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> 3 days since I had a smoke so smoking my last one of these. It’s not blowing my skirt up like the first couple I smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not enough passion for that kilt to move eh?


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu, espresso and Erdinger


----------



## TX Cigar

Whipped cream with vodka.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS, Green Hornet


----------



## Arry75

Emilio


----------



## TX Cigar

Nasty fritas.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315054


One of my favorite Tats!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Cromagnon this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Peruvian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Olecharlie

A Ponce full of Pepper, Extra Stout makes it better…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> A Ponce full of Pepper, Extra Stout makes it better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What exactly is the drinking hour for you Tennessee boys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What exactly is the drinking hour for you Tennessee boys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


define "drinking hours"...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with Kenya coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Blackbird Unkind









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mil Dias with Sumatra coffee
> View attachment 315080


Curious to know your thoughts on this cigar? I'm assuming this is the Edmundo. I love the Magico. Ordered a 5er, followed by 2 boxes and just placed an order for 2 more boxes. I know the Magicos are a limited release size, so I ordered a box of the Edmundo's. The next day, I saw a deal at another vendor to buy 10 Edmundo's, get 5 free, so I ordered 2 10 packs for a total of 30 sticks. Looks like the same cigar as the Magico, only about 1 inch longer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Curious to know your thoughts on this cigar? I'm assuming this is the Edmundo. I love the Magico. Ordered a 5er, followed by 2 boxes and just placed an order for 2 more boxes. I know the Magicos are a limited release size, so I ordered a box of the Edmundo's. The next day, I saw a deal at another vendor to buy 10 Edmundo's, get 5 free, so I ordered 2 10 packs for a total of 30 sticks. Looks like the same cigar as the Magico, only about 1 inch longer.


Yes it was the last Edmundo of a tenner, they don’t need as much time to come around as most of the CH stuff does, lots of complexity and good construction. I’d be willing to buy a box or two if I come across a decent deal, until then I’ll probably just stick to a fiver or tenner now & then.


----------



## zcziggy

Street Tacos, red blend and espresso...beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## TX Cigar

Wise Man with bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

DC Conception


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yes it was the last Edmundo of a tenner, they don’t need as much time to come around as most of the CH stuff does, lots of complexity and good construction. I’d be willing to buy a box or two if I come across a decent deal, until then I’ll probably just stick to a fiver or tenner now & then.


Next time I see a deal, I'll let you know. The Cigar King deal I found was 30 cigars for less than typical price for a box of 20.


----------



## Rondo

Jamastran
I don’t remember buying this fiver but I have two left and no recollection of the first two. The reviews must have been good because I’m usually not a fan of Honduran cigars. 
Great smoke. Sweet but in a good way. Walnuts, malt and donuts. A nice change from my usual Nicaraguan maduro.


----------



## GunnyJ

Had this while making sawdust yesterday...


----------



## GunnyJ

Last night I had a debate between Street Taco and Jacob's Ladder...then I saw this guy just loitering around...


----------



## MattT

From last night.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning Y’all,
The K with a Peru Cajamarca coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Some nice weather here in NY today, can’t say the same for tomorrow’s forecast


----------



## bearinvt

Taking a break before gathering sap. We’re finally getting some runs.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Taking a break before gathering sap. We’re finally getting some runs.
> View attachment 315125


Best maple syrup I ever had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Best maple syrup I ever had
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


french crepes and VT maple syrup...awesome


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X on this Fuentes Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Kenya coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## [email protected]

my first Liga Privada 9, finally!!!! I see why the popularity. Unbelievable smoke output. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy


----------



## tryan606

Beautiful day. Really enjoying this 660 Flathead









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Sabor De Esteli by Noel Rojas, what a fantastic smoke, perfect draw and burn and even the lightest draw produces tons of smoke great cigar


----------



## ebnash

Baka. I don't know if I got fooled by the 5er I originally ordered, or this box just needs more time, but the 2 I've smoked have been very harsh.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TheRealQuincy said:


> Sabor De Esteli by Noel Rojas, what a fantastic smoke, perfect draw and burn and even the lightest draw produces tons of smoke great cigar
> 
> View attachment 315137


The original Maduro was his best early work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

79 and sunny a couple days ago.

It finally made it to 27deg











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

It's cold out here in MI. Something quick will do. CAO MX2 Petite









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi










My Father


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bowhunter444

Araposa Negra while watching the snow come down









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Kenya coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and honey Jack's...its freezing by the swamps... 90 at noon and now 60...WTF?


----------



## ebnash

C Fed Jack n Coke


----------



## Aimless1

*Cabaiguan by Tatuaje*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viejo with yesterday’s roast of Panama Boquete


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## ebnash

Trusty Short Story


----------



## Olecharlie

Good ole S&R











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Reaper with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Viaticum









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## zcziggy

300 Manos and Bordeaux


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Street Taco with Panama coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Carlito's Especial San Andres No. 5 from Rocky's Cigars.


----------



## Aimless1

Rare early March day outside. 









DE Factory Smokes. Pleasant bargain.


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## bearinvt

Corto


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor de Cesar Red


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ

Joyo De Nicaragua Merciless


----------



## Arry75

CH Mason Dixon Project


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Super Deluxe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Rondo

It’s already 50 and not even noon. 
One of those days that wants to trick you into putting the snowblower to back of the shed. 

.









I didn’t move here yesterday.


----------



## bowhunter444

Room 101 Naked booth while mulching the flower beds









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

@Rondo


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## bearinvt

An El Titan de Bronze I picked up at the factory on Calle Ocho last year. If you’re ever there I highly recommend stopping by. They are very welcoming and you’ll get to see the rollers at work. 










This is what their storefront looks like when you wake up on the sidewalk.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Think I enjoy the Desert Rose a touch more but still very enjoyable


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ME II with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Berringer Bourbon barrel red blend


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Havana
I can confirm it does not pair well with a shamrock shake!









Papas Fritas


----------



## TX Cigar

Something from Rojas.


----------



## ebnash

Magicos


----------



## Arry75

Greengo


----------



## [email protected]

A little celebration Bishops Blend 
finally got my stripes


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> A little celebration Bishops Blend
> finally got my stripes
> View attachment 315207
> 
> View attachment 315206


Congrats man!!!!


----------



## jmt8706

[email protected] said:


> A little celebration Bishops Blend
> finally got my stripes
> View attachment 315207
> 
> View attachment 315206


That's awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> A little celebration Bishops Blend
> finally got my stripes
> View attachment 315207
> 
> View attachment 315206


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A ‘Proper’ evening smoke


----------



## GunnyJ

[email protected] said:


> A little celebration Bishops Blend
> finally got my stripes


OO-F'ING-RAH!!!


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congrats Sarge!
That’s Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

[email protected] said:


> A little celebration Bishops Blend
> finally got my stripes


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with an Indonesian Bali, blue moon coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Aimless1

Domaine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with last night’s roast of Uganda Zombo White Nile coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano oval habano and Grolsch after some pretty good Mahi Mahi ceviche


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Kudzu


----------



## Arry75

EZ Eminence, just recieved this not too long ago but look at that cello!


----------



## TX Cigar

Always good.


----------



## Olecharlie

Momento Mori (Latin) Remember you must Live or “Die” (give or take in translation) James did his Typical great creation! First light and retrohaling hit me dead between the eyes with Black Pepper, very dark chocolate and earth. The pepper transitions to white and… I’ll keep you guessing lol! It’s pretty ROTT but I’ll say buy them!! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Starting off this rainy St Patrick's day with a CFed Irish car bomb









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Momento Mori (Latin) Remember you must Live or “Die” (give or take in translation) James did his Typical great creation! First light and retrohaling hit me dead between the eyes with Black Pepper, very dark chocolate and earth. The pepper transitions to white and… I’ll keep you guessing lol! It’s pretty ROTT but I’ll say buy them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damnit! I wasn’t going to order these, now I have 10 on the way… Go ahead OC, spend my money!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Aimless1

Hemingway Signature. Too lazy to get up to get the draw tool. Awl on my knife a bit too large and split the wrapper. Not bothering anything so no need to get glue.


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and sangria


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Indonesian coffee this morning 








Curivari with Uganda coffee now

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Candela cigar seemed fitting for St Patrick’s Day
CroMagnon EMH Formorian


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## jmt8706

From yesterday...


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel after lunch, and an RyJ and Guinness after a fish dinner to round up St. Patties day.


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy


----------



## ebnash




----------



## Rondo

Saka NLMTHA


----------



## [email protected]

I’m not sure which one this is, but it’s spot on!


----------



## Rondo

That’s the Revolver Saturday Night Special ‘21. 
Never had one. I hope it’s good to you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Indonesian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije TNT while cleaning and polishing the Harley









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday Criollo









Toasty Jones. Better at 18 months but still terrible


----------



## Olecharlie

Raining out so enjoying this one in the Garage 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> Damnit! I wasn’t going to order these, now I have 10 on the way… Go ahead OC, spend my money!


Lol, you know James Brown won’t let you down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain Deliverance with Uganda coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and Bordeaux...and for those who wonder...dragon's name is vladimir


----------



## MattT

From yesterday, pre hot tub. It was like a Michigan summer night out there. Loved it!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Spoons
I always buy too few of the great cigars and way too many of the bad cigars


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315297
> 
> Big Spoons
> I always buy too few of the great cigars and way too many of the bad cigars


Have a friend with the same issue with wives...


----------



## Rondo

77


----------



## GunnyJ

Had this Caldwell while making sawdust.










I don't have many Fuente's but I found this guy loitering around from October, 2016 so I figured Fuente Friday...


----------



## zcziggy

It's a twofer kind of night...


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 21


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Serie V Lancero


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with last night’s roast of Costa Rica Cerro alto la Rosa


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## Olecharlie

Honor among thieves 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattT

Wasn't sure how I felt about these at first, but they are much, much better with about 6 months rest on them.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

Anny


----------



## GunnyJ

Not bad for a freebie...doubt I'd go out of my way to buy it though...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bearinvt

HVC


----------



## [email protected]

Aimless1 said:


> Toasty Jones. Better at 18 months but still terrible
> 
> 
> View attachment 315287


I’ve got some pushing a year, certainly not going out of my way to get some, but a decent knock around smoke.


----------



## ebnash

Jack n Coke


----------



## bowhunter444

CFed Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

CAO black
Pretty decent smoke. I had to adjust the burn a few times, but it had a good draw, and I enjoyed it.
I'm not sure if the burn issue I had was because it was really windy outside today or if I didn't leave them in my humidor long enough after they came in. I'm looking forward to seeing how they do after a few more days in the humidor.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Panacea Habano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Barbacoa with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Powstanie Broadleaf


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

T110


----------



## Arry75

Padron Damaso


----------



## bearinvt

Aganorsa Leaf Signature Selection from the victory collection. I liked their Guardian of the Farm from a couple days ago better.


----------



## Olecharlie

What a nice day! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Sunday morning drive to the big city...


----------



## Aimless1

19 Las Calaveras


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Whiskey Row Sherry cask









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Dark Sumatra and Meiomi


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TheRealQuincy

First day of Spring, finally


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315344


Trying to read the label to know what king of cigar you are smoking....everytine I turn the phone... The phone turns the picture also, so I'm right where I started. I give up.


----------



## Rondo

Protocol Themis
I’ve had good luck with Protocol lancero in the past, the Probable Cause. These were dirt cheap at an auction site. 
Buttery biscotti and black tea. No burn or draw issues.


----------



## MattT

Cleaning out the garage with a little something to keep me company.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 7000


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Trying to read the label to know what king of cigar you are smoking....everytine I turn the phone... The phone turns the picture also, so I'm right where I started. I give up.


Emilio Cavatina
I’ll try to remember to put the names down Zig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Panacea Habano
> 
> View attachment 315326


Excellent beer choice as well!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unholy Cocktail with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another Mil Dias LE, with a few months rest this was richer and more flavourful.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Arry75 said:


> Padron Damaso
> 
> View attachment 315338


How does this compare to other Connies? Worth the premium?


----------



## Rondo

The Damaso is one of the cheapest Padrón. I compare it to the green labels of Fuente. 
If you want a premium Padrón, spend the extra and get some Anniversary. You’ll enjoy the whole two hours, every time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This dark Rojas is a great smoke but I can’t remember what it’s called.
These were on UG last year, someone help me out here.


----------



## bearinvt

I’m taking a tour of Nicaraguans these days in hopes that after a while I’ll be able to recognize that flavor profile and be able to differentiate it from the others. So today it’s this from the victory collection.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Panacea Kentucky Fire Cured


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Papa Joe


----------



## bowhunter444

Another perfect day here in the northeast enjoying one of these









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and sweet iced tea


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ

Maduro Monday!


----------



## tryan606

CAO Black, 
This is a pretty good stick. Much better today than the one I had a few days ago. I guess the lack of wind and a few more days in the humidor worked out just fine. Burning smooth and no solid ash.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Edit. No issues and a solid ash.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Memento Mori Robusto










Ordered 10 of these the other day, 1/4 of the way through my first one and I just ordered a box….you should too


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> BLTC Memento Mori Robusto
> 
> View attachment 315373
> 
> 
> Ordered 10 of these the other day, 1/4 of the way through my first one and I just ordered a box….you should too













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

Rondo said:


> The Damaso is one of the cheapest Padrón. I compare it to the green labels of Fuente.
> If you want a premium Padrón, spend the extra and get some Anniversary. You’ll enjoy the whole two hours, every time.


Wish they were cheap, but they are $40 here and the more premium ones are now $70 plus, so looking for alternatives.


----------



## ebnash

Romeo Allones said:


> Another Mil Dias LE, with a few months rest this was richer and more flavourful.


I'm seriously impressed with this line of cigars. I started off buying a few at my local lounge, where I'm a member. 2 of the 3 had construction issues, but the one that smoked well was amazing. The lounge owner gave me a few (2021 LE Magicos) from his personal rested stash and I was sold. Bought a box from the lounge and then went searching online. I have now purchased 10 boxes, as well as 3 boxes of the the Edmundo's. I've started a Coolidor that I keep at my desk at work to store these. Planning to let at least 5 of the boxes go to a year to see how they develop and possibly let some go longer. Personally, I don;t typically enjoy cigars that go more than a year as they start to taste dry and blown out.

Either way, I'm a huge fan of this cigar. Balanced and complex.


----------



## heloguy

Breakfast and lunch. Not sure what will be for dinner yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Best Seller


----------



## bowhunter444

Killer Bee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Legend










Umbagog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with last night’s roast of Mexican Altos de Chiapas


----------



## tryan606

RP VINTAGE 1990
My first with this stick. It's definitely not going to be my last.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Maduro and 1000 Stories red blend


----------



## Arry75

Powstanie


----------



## [email protected]

waiting ....not so patiently....for my box of Momento Mori to show up!!!


----------



## tryan606

heloguy said:


> Breakfast and lunch. Not sure what will be for dinner yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that CAO? It looks tasty. I've had a few CAO cigars and have liked them all so far. I've had the Brazilia, Black, Flathead 660, and the America. The flathead has been my favorite so far.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

This was part of an Oliva sampler, not crazy about the size (4 x 60) but it was a good cigar. First time I distinctly picked up nuts in the profile.









And my girlfriend was kind enough to buy me a new cigar holder, which was delivered last night...


----------



## Aimless1

Awesome cigar holder @GunnyJ


----------



## heloguy

tryan606 said:


> What is that CAO? It looks tasty. I've had a few CAO cigars and have liked them all so far. I've had the Brazilia, Black, Flathead 660, and the America. The flathead has been my favorite so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This is the 20 year aniversario maduro. 
Very tasty and spicy. 
The older labels were a plain red striped label with gold lettering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Intergalactic


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel 2021. The first one out of the bottom row of the box. Good thing the 2022s are due in June.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Signature No 2


----------



## tryan606

@heloguy, thank you. I'm looking them up now. I really want to try it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Metamorphosis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and Made by James red blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Mori with some Mexican coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Boutique 2nd


----------



## GunnyJ

Best AB available, IMO...


----------



## Aimless1

La Barba Ricochet


----------



## Arry75

CH Lost Angel 2021


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Wow what a great smoke, looking forward to trying the Sumatra one next


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Some random EZ baked good.


----------



## ebnash

Not much going on at work today and just waiting for the next meeting, so I'm just sittin' on the tailgate enjoying a smoke.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Viva La Vida, very spicy, sweet chilli at times.


----------



## Olecharlie

Year of the Cowboy LE











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Viva La Vida, very spicy, sweet chilli at times.


time to try those...never had a bad AJ


----------



## Olecharlie

I failed to post this. A few people have complained of the cigar being too wet and had many relights. Only after a weeks rest at 65RH it smoked perfectly. FYI in case anyone here had the same experience. 

It’s a ‘Great’ cigar!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> I failed to post this. A few people have complained of the cigar being too wet and had many relights. Only after a weeks rest at 65RH it smoked perfectly. FYI in case anyone here had the same experience.
> 
> It’s a ‘Great’ cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would think shipping them to you at 70% would be perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nightwatch


----------



## bowhunter444

One of my favorites from CFED The Collective









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Desert Rose with Mexican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Guayacán, The Arsonist and espresso...one more day and the weekend is here.


----------



## Aimless1

Bluebonnet


----------



## TX Cigar

Nica Rustica.


----------



## ebnash

Mil Dias Magico and a Coors Light


----------



## Arry75

Black Works Intergalactic


----------



## scuba310

ebnash said:


> Mil Dias Magico and a Coors Light


I've smoked the Mil Dias in the Corona Gorda and the Edmundo.. I get a note that's like mango sticky rice or some type of mango pudding. Do you know what I'm talking about? Am I crazy?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Columbian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

scuba310 said:


> I've smoked the Mil Dias in the Corona Gorda and the Edmundo.. I get a note that's like mango sticky rice or some type of mango pudding. Do you know what I'm talking about? Am I crazy?


Yup... You are crazy... Coors Light does not taste like mango sticky rice or mango pudding.


----------



## ebnash

scuba310 said:


> I've smoked the Mil Dias in the Corona Gorda and the Edmundo.. I get a note that's like mango sticky rice or some type of mango pudding. Do you know what I'm talking about? Am I crazy?


We all interpret tastes and smells slightly different. The important thing is whether or not you enjoy what you are picking up. I'm not great at identifying nuances in a cigar unless they are punch you in the face. I get a traditional floral essence that is very typical of my Cuban cigars I've smoked. Most importantly, for me, the pepper is very low or non existent because I retro almost every puff.

I also pick up on some kind of faint sweetness that I just identify as floral. It's funny because I don't typically care for floral notes in pipe tobacco, but I enjoy them in a cigar, especially with a Light Lager or Pilsner. I'm old school and enjoy Coors Light so these go well with my typical beer of choice. This is probably why I purchased ~10 boxes of them...


----------



## Aimless1

Padilla Artemis


----------



## scuba310

ebnash said:


> We all interpret tastes and smells slightly different. The important thing is whether or not you enjoy what you are picking up. I'm not great at identifying nuances in a cigar unless they are punch you in the face. I get a traditional floral essence that is very typical of my Cuban cigars I've smoked. Most importantly, for me, the pepper is very low or non existent because I retro almost every puff.
> 
> I also pick up on some kind of faint sweetness that I just identify as floral. It's funny because I don't typically care for floral notes in pipe tobacco, but I enjoy them in a cigar, especially with a Light Lager or Pilsner. I'm old school and enjoy Coors Light so these go well with my typical beer of choice. This is probably why I purchased ~10 boxes of them...


Cheers man I think that's a good description and I'll have to try my next one with a lager


----------



## tryan606

Diesel wicked









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Fuente Friday 888 Anejo


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TAA Padron Black 89
These are aging well


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315452
> 
> TAA Padron Black 89
> These are aging well


YOWZA, how is it smoking?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> YOWZA, how is it smoking?


Smoothed out a bit
Still powerful, deep and dark but the raw edges are more rounded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315452
> 
> TAA Padron Black 89
> These are aging well


I only had one, great cigar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

2016 La Flor Dominicana TAA 48, 6x54 box press. Too bad these were LE event only cigars. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> I only had one, great cigar!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woodsy, wet earth, mushroom soil, black black espresso, pepper, darkest chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

T 52









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH La Patissier with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Warped


----------



## TX Cigar

With little crown royal.


----------



## ebnash

C Fed Jack n Coke and Coors Light. Last of a fiver and these were damn good smokes. Really live up to their namesake. As much as I never want to participate in the EZNomadCFed hype wagon, I will probably purchase more of these on the next round.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and honey Jack's


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> C Fed Jack n Coke and Coors Light. Last of a fiver and these were damn good smokes. Really live up to their namesake. As much as I never want to participate in the EZNomadCFed hype wagon, I will probably purchase more of these on the next round.
> View attachment 315462


out of curiosity...how do you like that prometheus lighter?


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5


----------



## GunnyJ

A pretty good cigar but a little overpriced in my book...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Columbian


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1

There is a dog under those blankets 😊


----------



## Arry75

Aganorsa Leaf Aniversario


----------



## Aimless1

PDR AFR-75


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Layer Cake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> out of curiosity...how do you like that prometheus lighter?


It is a very nice lighter to have at the house. I wouldn't be carrying this thing around with me because it is pretty large. I bought this lighter after watching CO's you tube videos about it, so I knew it could be problematic. Sure enough, I had to take it apart and fix it after 2 cigars, but it has been flawless for the last 20.

Brian G make a very detailed video about about how to fix the no light issue. What's annoying is that he made that video 3-4 years ago. Prometheus reached out to him and thanked him for going through it in detail and then they never fixed the flippin' problem. Either way, it was a 10 minute fix and I'm happy with the lighter. It's looking like I can light 15-20 cigars with every tankful and I'm a slow toaster so I take a bit of time to light a smoke.


----------



## ebnash

Baka perfecto and a 20 oz. Bourbon & Soda. Been going nonstop since 5am this morning so this is a very appreciated break. Also going to watch the latest episode of Billions on my iPad.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF The Judge with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

From this afternoon


----------



## Olecharlie

This Saka is coming out in 2023 so Steve might say. DTT-EX-78 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Crowned Heads Series E


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> It is a very nice lighter to have at the house. I wouldn't be carrying this thing around with me because it is pretty large. I bought this lighter after watching CO's you tube videos about it, so I knew it could be problematic. Sure enough, I had to take it apart and fix it after 2 cigars, but it has been flawless for the last 20.
> 
> Brian G make a very detailed video about about how to fix the no light issue. What's annoying is that he made that video 3-4 years ago. Prometheus reached out to him and thanked him for going through it in detail and then they never fixed the flippin' problem. Either way, it was a 10 minute fix and I'm happy with the lighter. It's looking like I can light 15-20 cigars with every tankful and I'm a slow toaster so I take a bit of time to light a smoke.


Thanks... I only smoke at home so the size is not an issue and look at those CO videos. I have been eyeing that lighter for a while now.


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and Erdinger... Lovely night by the swamps


----------



## MattT

Where did spring go? Could only tolerate a Short Story Maduro outside last night.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with Columbian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Viaje Exclusivo


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Highclere, worthy of Downton, creamy, sweet and doughy.


----------



## tryan606

I smoked this the other day and meant to share it but forgot. This was a really good smoke.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Winter is back here in the northeast enjoying a Padron '64 near the heater









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good cigar for the $ IMO











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Memento Mori


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> BLTC Memento Mori
> 
> View attachment 315503


Cigar of the year so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with yesterdays roast of Sumatra Lintong


----------



## Aimless1

Axis Mundi


----------



## Ren Huggins

Maxx Monday for me


----------



## Aimless1

Must be backwards day. Didn’t realize I lit the wrong end until I took the pic. Kudzu. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Late hour









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet with some Peruvian coffee


----------



## tryan606

bowhunter444 said:


> Late hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One of my favorite cigars. Absolutely excellent. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cigar of the year so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im dying here, the old lady is holding them hostage as a gift....


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Must be backwards day. Didn’t realize I lit the wrong end until I took the pic. Kudzu.
> View attachment 315507


Who knows, maybe you started the next trend.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Anejo 48. 
hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari and Sumatra coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Tat Tuesday from the victory collection. First one for me and I like it.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

@OneStrangeOne, I always look forward to your coffee paring. I love coffee and I enjoy coffee with my cigars very much.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CFED Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Brass Knuckles


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with Peruvian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ebnash

Saka Dondurma 
Amazing cigar gifted by a fellow lounge mate. This has been sitting in my locker for months. I completely forgot about it.


----------



## tryan606

ebnash said:


> Saka Dondurma
> Amazing cigar gifted by a fellow lounge mate. This has been sitting in my locker for months. I completely forgot about it.
> View attachment 315526


What is it?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

tryan606 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Steve Saka Dondurma. A cigar he developed specifically for retrohaling.









DONDURMA BY SAKA (DTT)


SECRETO CIGAR BAR SHOP EXCLUSIVE PURCHASERS OF THE SAMPLERS WILL BE RECEIVING A SPECIAL INVITE TO JOIN A PRIVATE ZOOM WITH STEVE SAKA. DURING THE ZOOM CALL HE WILL BE TAKING QUESTIONS,AND WE WILL BE GETTING "THE SECRETS OF SAKA!"



secretocigarbar.com


----------



## TX Cigar

Firing up the grill.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Tatuaje Skinny Monster and honey Jack's


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## tryan606

@ebnash, thank you. Sorry I didn't notice the description earlier. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

ManO’War Armada 
Trying to keep the smoke out of this Tahoe that I have to trade in tomorrow.....


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cigar of the year so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome cigar indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Today NLMTHA, one of my favorite Saka











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano Sumatra coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Micallef.


----------



## bearinvt

Another AJ from the victory collection. Just caught a black licorice note and for me that’s always a good thing.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Olecharlie

Hard smoking in high winds
Great cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Undercrown Shady X









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

DPG Series JJ










Hiram & Solomon Shriner


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Peruvian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2 and 1893 Cola... Great cigar and awesome soda.


----------



## GunnyJ

Blind Man's Bluff Wednesday (catchy eh?)...


----------



## TX Cigar

Another unknown from small batch.


----------



## Arry75

Queen of Hearts 2022


----------



## ebnash

Short Story after building a small retaining wall for my wife to grow more veggies...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with last night’s roast of Brazilian Cerrado


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## tryan606

@GunnyJ, hey Gunny, what is that cigar? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> @GunnyJ, hey Gunny, what is that cigar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


La Boheme
Good stick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Draw was a little tight but a couple stabs with a poker fixed that. I’ve been sitting on this one for over a year so I had high expectations. So far just ok for me.


----------



## GunnyJ

tryan606 said:


> @GunnyJ, hey Gunny, what is that cigar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


La Boheme Encantador


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> Draw was a little tight but a couple stabs with a poker fixed that. I’ve been sitting on this one for over a year so I had high expectations. So far just ok for me.
> View attachment 315559


Wasn’t one of my favorites either, fortunately they do have better offerings.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje and last night’s roast of Rwanda Huye mountain, Red Bourbon


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Los Tejanos


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and honey Jack's


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Leaf Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio


----------



## MarshWheeling

A Marsh Wheeling Natural.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

PDR El Trovador


----------



## tryan606

All you puffers are introducing me to so many different cigars, its drastically increased the items on my "must try list". Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Black Friday and Brazilian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Leaf by Oscar Sumatra
Tasty


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> View attachment 315578


Gonna need some Einie swimming in the pool pics this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> All you puffers are introducing me to so many different cigars, its drastically increased the items on my "must try list". Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This is the only place you can get mugged, have your wallet taken and then thank the muggers for helping you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

DC Eye of the Shark for Fuente Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Krristoff GC Signature

New to me. This one has been resting for 10 months. Wow! What a nice smoke!!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Don Carlos #2 that got a little beat up in my humidor









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Rwandan coffee


----------



## tryan606

@bowhunter444, how did it get beat up in your humidor? I gotvthis visual of your sticks having a battle royal to see who gets smoked next. LMAO

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro and Erdinger... Summer is in full swing by the swamps tonight


----------



## lex61

Could spring really be here?


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

EZ Ugly Sweater 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aimless1

Fuente Friday - Don Carlos


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Carolina Reaper


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Jacobs Ladder, very good smoke, really bold in the final 3rd


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with Brazilian coffee


----------



## MattT

A little morning warm up.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Davidoff LE 22


----------



## bearinvt

Intense


----------



## Aimless1

May Sherman Timeless LE


----------



## tryan606

La Gloria Cubana serie R. 
From the sampler I won in a chili cook-off in February. So far, It's not a bad stick. Good draw, firm construction, lots of sweet notes and I'm not quite sure but I think a bit of a floral note/taste on the retrohale. Only on the first third so far. I have to say I am a bit surprised at how mellow it is. I thought it would be more medium to full bodied. Not bad but but great either.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Jailbait









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

At Burn by Rocky Patel in OKC.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Warped Companion


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary and Rwandan coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Raphael Honduran Maduro blended by Christian Eiroa!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CAO Firewalker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta with last night’s roast of Papua New Guinea Sigri Kula


----------



## [email protected]

James Brown knows his craft! A Killer Bee to start the day.


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> James Brown knows his craft! A Killer Bee to start the day.
> 
> View attachment 315625


I don't know if James Brown had anything with it...hell...I don't even know if he smoked...but it is a good cigar.


----------



## [email protected]

By the look of that smile, I’m sure he’s had a Killer Bee!!!


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Madderduro




----------



## mpomario

Arry75 said:


> CAO Firewalker
> 
> View attachment 315617


Just had one yesterday. It was different. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## ChrisBB

Im new to cigars. 
Currently trying Olivia G series. I like it it's a nice smoke. Really good with coffee.


----------



## mpomario

For Taylor Hawkins. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mentento, Mori with Kenya coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Mexican Claro wrapper











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Serie Privada


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremesa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash




----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and Chloe cab... After a rainy day by the swamps.


----------



## Arry75

mpomario said:


> Just had one yesterday. It was different.
> View attachment 315633
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it ordered a ten pack off SB as they have a two tier sale going on. Got 35% off my order for spending over $150


----------



## Arry75

Amazon Basin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## jmt8706

tryan606 said:


> La Gloria Cubana serie R.
> From the sampler I won in a chili cook-off in February. So far, It's not a bad stick. Good draw, firm construction, lots of sweet notes and I'm not quite sure but I think a bit of a floral note/taste on the retrohale. Only on the first third so far. I have to say I am a bit surprised at how mellow it is. I thought it would be more medium to full bodied. Not bad but but great either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If you liked that one, try the Serie R Black.


----------



## jmt8706

ChrisBB said:


> Im new to cigars.
> Currently trying Olivia G series. I like it it's a nice smoke. Really good with coffee.


Welcome, that is a very good cigar. The Oliva O series is also very good.


----------



## tryan606

@jmt8706 I'll have to check it out 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

jmt8706 said:


> Welcome, that is a very good cigar. The Oliva O series is also very good.


So is Serie V, and the Melanio, and the Connecticut...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Memento Mori Monday


----------



## Aimless1

Hiram & Solomon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Bits of Havana


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff the Chefs Edition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zombie SS and Kenya coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

PIGASUS very good! Came home early so figured I would have a cigar while its nice out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Mil Dias mareva with a year’s rest. Nice


----------



## tryan606

Undercrown maduro









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V and red blend


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Nomad Buttery Popcorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata


----------



## GunnyJ

Thought I'd give the Papas Fritas a try...it was OK...








I found the Southern Draw Peccadillos a better cigar of the two.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Papua New Guinea coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5. 
Smoked great for a while. Then it needed a little surgery to get back in line.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Taco Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rothechildes with a porter


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pecan Pie


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguedad with Kenya coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Having this Herbert Spencer in the Garage; raining out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and Grolsch


----------



## GunnyJ

Did someone say it's Taco Tuesday?


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso...Got one in wth my SB COTM so decided to take one out ofmy stsh, now still even


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## [email protected]

Always a great smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Indonesian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Monte Nicaragua 1935, one of the most highly rated cigars of last year, no 2 on CA and 9 on Halfwheel's Consensus. It was very good, rich dark flavours with pepper spice and some sweetness and great construction.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Aimless1

CH Lost Angel


----------



## bearinvt

El Gueguense. It’s finally a nice enough day for a Churchill and so far this one is good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Guardian of the farm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Psyko seven. It's an okay cigar not my favorite. First Ventura cigar. I also have an archetype I haven't tried yet. I will say the psyko seven got better ( and stronger) as it smoked and I'm only about half way done so it may get even better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V wi last night’s roast of Ethiopian Hambela Gora


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and Petit Verdot from the left coast


----------



## GunnyJ

Kudzu Dragon's Milk Wednesday...meh, not so catchy but a delicious pairing.


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven’t smoked these in a while. Still good…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Haven’t smoked these in a while. Still good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got those by mistake and really liked them


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## Rondo

Some great cigars a lot of you are smoking. 

Añejo 888


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Series (AJF) with an Indonesian Bali coffee


----------



## jmt8706

ChrisBB said:


> Psyko seven. It's an okay cigar not my favorite. First Ventura cigar. I also have an archetype I haven't tried yet. I will say the psyko seven got better ( and stronger) as it smoked and I'm only about half way done so it may get even better.


I've really enjoyed the psyko seven maduro. 'Been a good stick for me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Not a Connie fan, but this is a pretty good morning coffee smoke.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ahh this is better, guess I’ll never like Connies…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

SD Parallel Universe
These are great after a little rest


----------



## Aimless1

Romacraft


----------



## bearinvt

An easy smoker from Foundation


----------



## Ren Huggins

From my MAW thanks to @Olecharlie, smoking good even with a stem hanging out of the wrapper


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Still the only Connie worth smoking


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Glad I grabbed a bunch of these









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2 and red blend


----------



## TX Cigar

whipped cream maybe?


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## Aimless1

Kristoff GC
Very nice


----------



## [email protected]

Southern Draw Kudzu. Excellent


----------



## ebnash

Hit 90F today. Thank God it's going to cool down again. This Baka blew up after 10 min. Probably should have let it sit outside for a bit before I lit it up.


----------



## lex61

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 315736
> 
> Still the only Connie worth smoking


Sounds somewhat oxymoronic in my book 

Glad to know there is such a thing though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Black with Indonesian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hoya Black with Indonesian coffee
> View attachment 315746


Is that similar to the hoyo la amistad Sumatra?


----------



## tryan606

@bearinvt, I like the Charter Oak, great cigar for the price.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Alma De Campo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I don’t know what it is. It’s from the victory collection and it’s pretty good.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> I don’t know what it is. It’s from the victory collection and it’s pretty good.
> View attachment 315751
> View attachment 315752


Sombrero de Copa
Good find
They haven’t been available for some time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Hot Cake. Compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. I really enjoyed this cigar while the kids played at the playground. Definitely adding to my "need more" list.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Desert Rose with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sombrero de Copa
> Good find
> They haven’t been available for some time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, after I peeled the band I saw the sombrero part. I looked it up and it was a collaboration between SBC and a reddit group. A sombrero de copa is a top hat. One of the blind reviews lined up almost perfectly with my experience, hay on the wrapper and savory spice in the smoke. Thanks to whoever threw it into the pick em kitty!


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Petit Verdot


----------



## Aimless1

Lit the right end this time😀. Completely different and enjoyable experience. Don’t recommend smoking it backwards


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 no 1


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Rondo




----------



## jmt8706

@zcziggy , Try the Hoyo Silver if you get a chance. I thought it was a good cigar.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> @zcziggy , Try the Hoyo Silver if you get a chance. I thought it was a good cigar.


Thanks...I tried the gold and is good also


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with last night’s roast of Costa Rican Perez Zeledon


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

No. 9


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Punch Gran Puro with a pour of Dickel 12, while flipping between the Caps game and the Masters. The Pens just scored


----------



## bearinvt

Master blend for the Masters


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Domaine


----------



## Ren Huggins

Finally trying this AJF Cameroon @zcziggy and it's pretty nice.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Finally trying this AJF Cameroon @zcziggy and it's pretty nice.
> View attachment 315783


Probably one of my favorite cigars. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## zcziggy

Copying the cat... New World Cameroon and sangria


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Probably one of my favorite cigars. Glad you enjoyed it.


I nubbed it good, lol. That Cameroon wrapper brought some sweeteness vs the puro especial


----------



## ChrisBB

I tried smoking a *Romeo By Romeo Y Julieta Robusto but it was so tight I might as well been trying to smoke a pencil. 

im also thinking the humidor bag I have is no good cause we did have a lot of rain the past few days and I haven't had any problems except with this one. Ive only had the cigar for 4 days though so idk. It was also sealed in the bag the whole time.

FIrst cigar I'd call a complete dud but I'll try it again and see. *


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> I tried smoking a *Romeo By Romeo Y Julieta Robusto but it was so tight I might as well been trying to smoke a pencil.
> 
> im also thinking the humidor bag I have is no good cause we did have a lot of rain the past few days and I haven't had any problems except with this one. Ive only had the cigar for 4 days though so idk. It was also sealed in the bag the whole time.
> 
> FIrst cigar I'd call a complete dud but I'll try it again and see. *


It’s very likely that it was way too wet to smoke
Try keeping your sticks at 63% for three or four weeks after you buy them before you try smoking them
Or better yet even longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Byron Honorables 21st Century


----------



## GunnyJ

A highly satisfactory cigar and martini...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> I tried smoking a *Romeo By Romeo Y Julieta Robusto but it was so tight I might as well been trying to smoke a pencil.
> 
> im also thinking the humidor bag I have is no good cause we did have a lot of rain the past few days and I haven't had any problems except with this one. Ive only had the cigar for 4 days though so idk. It was also sealed in the bag the whole time.
> 
> FIrst cigar I'd call a complete dud but I'll try it again and see. *


I don’t know what your “humidor bag” is, but if it’s one of those shipping bags with the paper towel soaked in water on the side, you need to get your cigars out of there and into proper storage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don’t know what your “humidor bag” is, but if it’s one of those shipping bags with the paper towel soaked in water on the side, you need to get your cigars out of there and into proper storage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boveda humidor bag.








Amazon.com: Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count : Health & Household


Buy Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





I don't have an actual humidor. The cigar shop I go to keeps them at 72% humidity and they go right into the bag when I get home. I don't keep them that long, maybe a week. I would like to get into a nicer setup soon though. The woman at the store always tells me the age of their cigars. She's like a cigar encyclopedia. Lol.

Just seen the other comment about humidity at 63%. I'm really thinking I need to store them longer. Ive been thinking of making my own humidor. I already do lots of woodworking. Just finding time is the issue. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tryan606

ChrisBB said:


> Boveda humidor bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an actual humidor. The cigar shop I go to keeps them at 72% humidity and they go right into the bag when I get home. I don't keep them that long, maybe a week. I would like to get into a nicer setup soon though. The woman at the store always tells me the age of their cigars. She's like a cigar encyclopedia. Lol.
> 
> Just seen the other comment about humidity at 63%. I'm really thinking I need to store them longer. Ive been thinking of making my own humidor. I already do lots of woodworking. Just finding time is the issue.
> Thanks for the advice.


Just get an airtight Tupperware and a 65rh boveda bag. Good to go.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> Boveda humidor bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an actual humidor. The cigar shop I go to keeps them at 72% humidity and they go right into the bag when I get home. I don't keep them that long, maybe a week. I would like to get into a nicer setup soon though. The woman at the store always tells me the age of their cigars. She's like a cigar encyclopedia. Lol.
> 
> Just seen the other comment about humidity at 63%. I'm really thinking I need to store them longer. Ive been thinking of making my own humidor. I already do lots of woodworking. Just finding time is the issue.
> Thanks for the advice.


69% is going to be too high and 72% is ridiculous
As Terry stated, cheap Tupperware and 62% bags will save you a lot of headaches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Le Bijou


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff, Winston Churchill with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

ChrisBB said:


> Boveda humidor bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Boveda Portable Travel 2-Way Humidity Resealable Cigar Humidor Bag – Waterproof & Dustproof - Preloaded with 69% RH Pack - Patented Technology – Medium Cigar Storage For 15 Cigars – 1 Count on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an actual humidor. The cigar shop I go to keeps them at 72% humidity and they go right into the bag when I get home. I don't keep them that long, maybe a week. I would like to get into a nicer setup soon though. The woman at the store always tells me the age of their cigars. She's like a cigar encyclopedia. Lol.
> 
> Just seen the other comment about humidity at 63%. I'm really thinking I need to store them longer. Ive been thinking of making my own humidor. I already do lots of woodworking. Just finding time is the issue.
> Thanks for the advice.


You def need to let them rest at 65% or lower for 3/4 weeks, and as you are new and if you can't wait then either buy 2 sticks and smoke one right away and rest the other, or chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom of the cigar and smoke that straight away and leave the rest to rest for 3/4 weeks or longer and you will notice a marked difference, more flavour and a better burn and draw.


----------



## ChrisBB

Romeo Allones said:


> You def need to let them rest at 65% or lower for 3/4 weeks, and as you are new and if you can't wait then either buy 2 sticks and smoke one right away and rest the other, or chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom of the cigar and smoke that straight away and leave the rest to rest for 3/4 weeks or longer and you will notice a marked difference, more flavour and a better burn and draw.


 I will try that. I haven't had any problems with the burn or draw though except for this one cigar. But I'm interested in trying them at a lower humidity. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 48


I got 10 at a good price, private sale at another site. They came in a sealed plastic bag(fine) with three baby 69% bovida. Who does that?
Unless they’ve been bone dry. Had to see for myself. It’s quite wet, so no worries.


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Arry75

Trying something very different, Stillwell Star no 1


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

That Stillwell was...meh....need something stronger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with Uganda coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Osok Los tejanos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

An Espinosa Especial from the victory collection.


----------



## Olecharlie

Very breezy but nice sunny day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## Aimless1

Killer Bee while smoking a steak


----------



## ebnash

Davidoff Winston Churchill LE 2021


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and cold yerba mate


----------



## Aimless1

EZ Blending Session


----------



## ChrisBB

This was different for me. 
Esteban Carreras chupa cabra.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita


----------



## Arry75

Viaje


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## GOT14U

TX Cigar said:


> View attachment 315826


How did you like that stick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BB Monday


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## bearinvt

Spring cleaning.


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Uganda coffee


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Morphine


----------



## tryan606

Padilla black bear









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

@Humphrey's Ghost, started a trend.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finally a chance to try one. Glad I only have one lol. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas house blend I believe. @GOT14U - like that street taco alot. Probably one of my top 5 favorites.


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and perrier


----------



## GOT14U

TX Cigar said:


> Rojas house blend I believe. @GOT14U - like that street taco alot. Probably one of my top 5 favorites.
> View attachment 315853


I saw those when they came out…good to know…everything he does is pretty stellar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Tabernacle


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## MattT

Nice enough night here in MI (finally) to do some porch sittin' with some old friends.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> Finally a chance to try one. Glad I only have one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, tell us how you really feel! I think they need a lot of sleep as the bunch I bought had the most ’’barnyard” smell I’ve ever experienced


----------



## GunnyJ

This was good after some time making sawdust...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Panama Boquete coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Arry75 said:


> lol, tell us how you really feel! I think they need a lot of sleep as the bunch I bought had the most ’’barnyard” smell I’ve ever experienced


I never judge a cigar on the 1st one. The first street taco I smoked I did not like. After 3 more I purchased over 50 and one of my favorites. The NR Street Taco was $5.60 after 30% discount. I like pretty much all of BLTC/OVEJA Negra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Arry75

Going on a little vacation and this is what I am bringing along:


----------



## Rondo

Cavalier White


----------



## Aimless1

Under crown Sungrown


----------



## bowhunter444

Ez Hot Chocolate and marshmallow while setting up the camper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Trying out a Tat Fausto today, so far so peppery.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Arry75 said:


> Going on a little vacation and this is what I am bringing along:
> 
> View attachment 315866


Nice selection! I have that same travel case, I took out that round holder/green disc and the center foam pad and can usual squeeze 15 cigars in there without crushing anything.


----------



## bearinvt

Tuesday afternoon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Lirio Rojo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Arry75 said:


> Going on a little vacation and this is what I am bringing along:
> 
> View attachment 315866
> 
> Nice selection! but only a three day vacation?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T110 with last night’s roast of Mexico Altos de Chiapas


----------



## Arry75

Lol, actually a week but there is an awesome cigar shop right near where I am staying.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Beautiful day here in NY, long overdue


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## tryan606

Another gorgeous day in PA. Enjoyed this CAO Brazilia 6×60 while the kids played at the playground. Had some cracking and burn issues, but still enjoyed it.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro, petit verdot and espresso


----------



## jmt8706

tryan606 said:


> Another gorgeous day in PA. Enjoyed this CAO Brazilia 6×60 while the kids played at the playground. Had some cracking and burn issues, but still enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


May I also reccomend the CAO Italia. I think it's a really good stick as well.


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## Olecharlie

We had storms and rain all day. I like this Cuevas Reserva Dominican selection. Full body and medium to full strength. Dark chocolate, dark roasted coffee beans, black pepper, earth, spice and Anise that just twist the spice together. Luv the retrohaling on this one. Great with Guinness Extra Stout. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ

I suppose I should have saved this for tomorrow's Whiskey Wednesday but I didn't think of it until after the fact. I'm not big on Camacho but I have to admit this American Barrel Aged was one fine cigar. Definitely going to give it a second go around.


----------



## tryan606

jmt8706 said:


> May I also reccomend the CAO Italia. I think it's a really good stick as well.


It's on the list of CAO's I want to try.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

The wrapper on this one felt like a fine grit sandpaper


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Ren Huggins said:


> Nice selection! I have that same travel case, I took out that round holder/green disc and the center foam pad and can usual squeeze 15 cigars in there without crushing anything.


Great idea! If I pick up a bunch here I may do that!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Plascencia Reserva









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Madrina


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Ren Huggins

Emilio AF1


----------



## jmt8706

Room 101 Master Collection 3.


----------



## Aimless1

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Olecharlie

Very windy, storms and tornado watch/warnings. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> DPG Series JJ
> 
> View attachment 315897


Bummer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Mexican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Asylum 13 Corojo. Dont normally smoke this large of a ring gauge 6×70 but this Honduran puro is pretty good for a $10 cigar. Flavors are red pepper and an lemon/orange citrus flavor on the front end and hints of cocoa, cinnamon and cashews. Burn is pretty good only needed a slight touch up so far









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and sangria


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## GunnyJ

Specialized home improvement equipment:








End of the day therapy:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Black with Panamanian coffee


----------



## tryan606

CAO Flathead 6x60









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

tryan606 said:


> CAO Flathead 6x60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



What cigar accessory is that at the bottom of the pic? Don't recognize it


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Aimless1

Kristoff San Andres


----------



## talisker10

Avo


----------



## tryan606

Aimless1 said:


> What cigar accessory is that at the bottom of the pic? Don't recognize it


Those are shoes. Good for protecting your feet while chasing kids around the park.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Panamanian coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Arry75 said:


> Davidoff LE 22
> 
> View attachment 315605


Is this worth the coin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A few I really enjoyed lately



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Good to see you Danny
Hope you are well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

CgarDann said:


> Is this worth the coin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's worth the price, but I definitely would like to try it.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Nice to see you Dan!


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Arry75

HVC Black Friday


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Full Moon at the campground waiting for the storms to hit. Welcome back Dan!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife is having an appointment and I’m sitting in the garden smoking lol.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanut Butter Cookie


----------



## tryan606

Enjoying this Camacho Triple Maduro.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CgarDann said:


> Is this worth the coin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eh, I don’t know why I keep trying these LE smokes but I wasn’t all that impressed. I am not a huge fan af the perfecto vitiola so take my feelings with that understanding. I have a few others for comparison down the road but I found the HVC BF that I just smoked more enjoyable and somehow it really knocked me on my butt with a Nic rush. I don’t remember the last time this happened but my oh my.


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Smokes sponsored by @Rondo 










@Rondo Man oh man, every review of this cigar was spot on, it’s been calling me since getting it so I just had to try it. Just now starting to get feeling back to my lips, I’ve done some of those spicy ghost pepper challenges never knew there was a cigar version lol this cigar def lives up to its name and punishes you


----------



## zcziggy

Man o war puro authentico and honey Jack's.


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## [email protected]

Solid smoke










over an hour in..... this might be the slowest burner I’ve come across.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement


----------



## Rondo

First pic with a new iPhone. I’ll be figuring it out for years. There was no manual in the box. WTH.


----------



## Aimless1

The Tabernacle


----------



## Rondo

Hey, I figured out the flash!!


----------



## tryan606

Rondo said:


> Hey, I figured out the flash!!
> 
> View attachment 315932


I just got the s22. It's been fun figuring out the different camera features. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with last night’s roast of Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

This is good but the Southern Draw I enjoy most is J’s Ladder.


----------



## Wheels Up

Mornin’ fellas! Exploring Davidoff a little while Beagle Dog checks for squirrels.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

AL SL


----------



## Aimless1

Hoyo La Amistad Black

First one and really enjoying it so far


----------



## Olecharlie

An Oliva Nub naked and 3 rd coffee












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Olecharlie will have all his yard work done today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari and El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

JSK Toothpick


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

KSG, now with 30% more cigar


----------



## tryan606

Wheels Up said:


> Mornin’ fellas! Exploring Davidoff a little while Beagle Dog checks for squirrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really like the late hour. Fantastic cigar 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Green Hornet


----------



## CgarDann

Happy Good Friday and Passover for those celebrating 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Beautiful day today here in Pennsylvania, I enjoyed this nice cigar, compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with an Opus X angels share









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Smokin and smokin.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada


----------



## bearinvt

An after dinner lancero makes a good digestif.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## ebnash

2019 Lost City and Woodford Reserve. Happy Friday, all


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this one in the garage. It’s “Good Friday” Lent is almost over and Easter Sunday is very near! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> An after dinner lancero makes a good digestif.
> View attachment 315956


Great choice the JL is my favorite SD!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bowhunter444 said:


> Fuentes Friday with an Opus X angels share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My favorite X for the $


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

All of y’all smoking some good cigars today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Really liking these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kings with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bearinvt

The rest of last night’s lancero is this morning’s petit corona.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

This Tat has been sitting for 4 years. LA Riqueza 7x38.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## MattT

Olivia Melanio Nub while putting together the new Adirondack chair.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Street Taco - Compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost 

Great smoke, my friend! Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

What is this....a quintuple cap?!


----------



## bowhunter444

Got this one in my Nomad & Friends COTM. S'mores double chocolate stacked.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

bowhunter444 said:


> Got this one in my Nomad & Friends COTM. S'mores double chocolate stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That sounds tasty.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> That sounds tasty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


And there is the Chris Kelly rub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and red blend


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night. Just chilling 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

After careful consideration the Camacho Corojo won Saturday's Stick. After the American Barrel aged and today's cigar I'm not sure if I just haven't given Camacho a fair shake or if the 2.5 years aging helped them out because this was another solid cigar from Camacho. I'm going to try a not-so-aged corojo at the club early next week. Overall this was a winner.


----------



## Arry75

3 Kingdoms


----------



## Ren Huggins

Triple maddy to end the day


----------



## Arry75

Three Kingdoms


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet


----------



## TX Cigar

Wise Man with Maker's Mark.


----------



## lex61

Some good moments here and there but overwhelmed by difficulty in keeping it lit. I’ll leave the rest in the humidor and revisit in a month or so.


----------



## PandaPopulation




----------



## ChrisBB

Island Jim no.2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Metamorphosis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Melanio with El Salvadoran coffee
View attachment 316002
View attachment 316002


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Not entirely sure. Think EZ Blending Session. Tasty whatever it is


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva MB3 and Meiomi pinot noir... Happy Easter to all of you.


----------



## GunnyJ

It's Sunday Gravy Sunday! The Double Cannon isn't as good as yesterday's 90 minute...not as good as Loose Cannon either...


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Last nights smoke










Tonight…how it started










How it’s going now lol










On the bright side, did find a way to get that Yagua to finally burn properly


----------



## tryan606

TheRealQuincy said:


> Last nights smoke
> 
> View attachment 316009
> 
> 
> Tonight…how it started
> 
> View attachment 316010
> 
> 
> How it’s going now lol
> 
> View attachment 316011
> 
> 
> On the bright side, did find a way to get that Yagua to finally burn properly
> 
> View attachment 316012


I just picked up a box of those Milano maduros, can't wait to try them. What did you think of it?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

tryan606 said:


> I just picked up a box of those Milano maduros, can't wait to try them. What did you think of it?


I'll tell you what _I_ think even though you didn't ask me 😂...The Oliva Melanio is the overall second best cigar IMO. Great flavors, great construction, it is a top-notch cigar. I love maduro cigars, but I think the non-maduro/regular/first Melanio is better. 

Want to give yourself a real treat? Buy a box of 10 Figurados, bury four of them in your humidor, smoke the rest at will. Re-discover the buried ones in 4 - 6 years. Want to make it _really _memorable? Cellar a couple of bombers of your favorite imperial strength beer at the same time for the same amount of time and then partake in both. Yeah...it's worth the wait so don't wait, start the wait now.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

tryan606 said:


> I just picked up a box of those Milano maduros, can't wait to try them. What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Definitely enjoyed it, burn and draw was perfect with very enjoyable flavors, if you look around can also find them for a reasonable price which makes them even better. not a bad move having a box you won’t regret it imo 

And as @GunnyJ stated above, totally agree with him, he’s spot on


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa with yesterday’s roast of Papua New Guinea Sigri Kula


----------



## tryan606

@GunnyJ, thanks for the tip, I have always enjoyed the Oliva V Melanio so that sounds like a terrific idea. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Lot 23

34F and light snow outside. Golf course called and start mowing Thu.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Maduro Monday


----------



## Arry75

Final smoke of this too short and wonderful vaction, Bishops Blend 21. Boarding a jet plane back to the cold NE in a few hours


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ariposa Negra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH 300 Manos


----------



## tryan606

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 316019
> 
> Maduro Monday


One of my favorite cigars. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

With my first bottle of Guinness Draught Stout. I will stick with the Extra Stout!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and red blend


----------



## bearinvt

A couple from the victory collection. The Cohiba was about 1 PSI from blowing itself to smithereens. I gave up about half way through when it completely clogged up and I couldn’t draw through it at all. Too bad because I know it is a special edition that someone paid a premium for.
The Crux wasn’t too bad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Winter is back here at the Jersey shore. Enjoying my morning coffee and a ME II









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Sweet Jane last night










Partagas Legend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## ebnash

Baka


----------



## zcziggy

300 Manos and lemon soda


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 21


----------



## Aimless1

Street Taco


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## GOT14U

Got in with a oldie but goody…original release statement from Rojas….I fall in love every time!

Well there was a picture but Tapatalk won’t upload my photo….so use your imagination I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## bearinvt

2021 Bishop’s Blend. I must reiterate, these are getting really good.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Always a good smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Chateau Fuente


----------



## bowhunter444

The Tabernacle Goliath









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Last few days






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## tryan606

This was a solid smoke, nice easy draw, great burn, and solid ash.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra and Jamaican Kola


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I’ll join my buddy Bear


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

La Aroma de Cuba Pasion


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann you have to tell us about that Rosado Oscuro.


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash 21 Chuck


----------



## jmt8706

Pre light sniff: barnyard, slight nuttiness, dark chocolate, sweet hay. These little guys are so good.


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple from today in-between crawfish and beer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Unknown with Brazilian coffee, could be one of the HVC Black Friday maybe ?


----------



## bowhunter444

Flying pig









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Ren Huggins

Plasencia original


----------



## Rondo

Annual inauguration of the deck. Saka LMTHA
I’ve smoked plenty of these but never with this retrohale. Dried oranges, smoked vanilla and an alcohol wipe. It’s a delicious rusty nail.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Erik


----------



## Olecharlie

Had to go to Gallatin today, can’t never pass the Abbey without stopping. I really enjoy these cigars.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Giving this one a shot


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Ren Huggins

Espiritu no 2


----------



## Aimless1

Babysitting the pellet grill. Villazon factory 2nd. Rest was good for it. Not complex but enjoyable with a bit of spice.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tryan606

@Aimless1, what are you grilling?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with last night’s roast of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Aimless1

tryan606 said:


> @Aimless1, what are you grilling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sizzler tonight. Dry rub. Smoke @ 225. Wrap & rest while heating to 550F. Then reverse sear. The things we do to make a cheap cut of meat (sizzler/brisket/etc) mouth watering


----------



## TX Cigar

Never had this before.


----------



## jmt8706

I put the Rabbitair through the paces with this big boy. I noticed a sweet chocolate smell while it rested on the ash tray between puffs. Great stick as always.


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Sizzler tonight. Dry rub. Smoke @ 225. Wrap & rest while heating to 550F. Then reverse sear. The things we do to make a cheap cut of meat (sizzler/brisket/etc) mouth watering


When I get my house, I'm getting a green egg smoker. The first meat will be a dry rub brisket.


----------



## ebnash

Olivia V Lancero


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Had the little brother tonight to do a comparison , def enjoyed this one more than the standard


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Black with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Aimless1

Tat Tattoo


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 46


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Chicken and Waffles Maduro Ziggy
It’s in code


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## jmt8706

These are very good.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tryan606

Don Lino Africa









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bearinvt

CT 142 with a Green State lager. I’m impressed with both.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne Call To Arms









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Espinosa Murciélago and Matchbox red blend.. Good way to start the weekend.


----------



## tryan606

Diesel
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @Rondo for the smoke tonight


----------



## ChrisBB

Tried Perdermo 20th anniversary and it was a really good cigar. Actually my first Perdermo and now I wanna try more. Lol


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## GOT14U

OneStrangeOne said:


> Rojas Statement with Rwandan coffee
> View attachment 316117


Sploooosh! Love those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Asked my girlfriend to pick me up a Gurkha Warlord and a 40 of Olde English and this is what I get. She's a real keeper!


----------



## tryan606

GunnyJ said:


> Asked my girlfriend to pick me up a Gurkha Warlord and a 40 of Olde English and this is what I get. She's a real keeper!
> 
> View attachment 316123


Definitely 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Ferio Tego Elegancia, Halfwheel's new company of the year and Cigar Dojo's top cigar and brand of the year, this is a rich and decadent CT, with great construction and a cool band, one of my best smokes of the year.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Cavalier Black from the victory collection. My first CG that wasn’t a limited edition. The burn has been pretty wonky due to a void on one of the short sides so it was hard to enjoy. Now that I’m into the final third it’s straitened out and has turned into a pretty good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Judge with Rwandan coffee


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316061
> 
> 
> @CgarDann you have to tell us about that Rosado Oscuro.


Which one are you referring to ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A few more. All quite good





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## GunnyJ

Making ashes and sawdust...


----------



## ebnash

Such a great combo


----------



## bowhunter444

Wind coming in off the ocean tonight cooled down real quick. Enjoying a The King is Dead Escape Plan









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles while enjoying our first 80 degree day of the year here in MI.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26 Anny


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones, petit verdot and espresso.


----------



## Aimless1

SD Saturday


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> Such a great combo
> View attachment 316136


Wow, that ashtray makes me realize what a slob I am.


----------



## bearinvt

A good stick but a bit of a wild child. I’m thinking a little nap is in order for the rest of them.


----------



## GunnyJ

I wanted a Philly Blunt but Lord Vader had other plans. Seriously though, this was one impeccable smoke...great construction, great flavors, just spot on.


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Mexican Puro Casa 1910 Cuchillo parado thanks to @CgarDan paired with a pour of Jura 10. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## ebnash

bearinvt said:


> Wow, that ashtray makes me realize what a slob I am.


Lol. We just had rain the last couple days so it got washed by the sky. I just wiped it dry.


----------



## ebnash

Short Story


----------



## Arry75

Onyx Reserve, fantastic inexpensive stick


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Onyx Reserve, fantastic inexpensive stick
> 
> View attachment 316145


I think I have one of those in my tupperdor, gunna have to try it soon.


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> I think I have one of those in my tupperdor, gunna have to try it soon.


It punches well above its belt and, unfortunately, it looks as though they may have been discontinued as per a quick Google search looking to order more


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> It punches well above its belt and, unfortunately, it looks as though they may have been discontinued as per a quick Google search looking to order more


Found some.









Onyx Reserve Cigars Online for Sale | Famous Smoke


Onyx Reserve cigars are medium to full-bodied, Maduro cigars handmade in the Dominican Republic with Dominican Piloto Cubano and Nicaraguan tobaccos, a...




www.famous-smoke.com


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fallen Angel with last night’s roast of Indonesian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Smoking fine considering the sloppy cap removal.


----------



## tryan606

Enjoying this wonderful cigar ( Red Army Men), compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. Wow! This is really a great stick, I definitely need to get more of these.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

RED ARMY MEN
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

HN for today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Enjoying this wonderful cigar ( Red Army Men), compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. Wow! This is really a great stick, I definitely need to get more of these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


All of the EZ stuff is limited edition
You have to grab them as they are released
Sometimes it’s worth it, many times it’s not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vanilla Cone I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I’ve got a few hours to kill this afternoon so I may as well have a big old Churchill.


----------



## tryan606

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> All of the EZ stuff is limited edition
> You have to grab them as they are released
> Sometimes it’s worth it, many times it’s not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see that. I've been looking up those red army men for the last hour and can't find them anywhere. If the kids could leave me alone for 10 seconds I might have better luck. lol

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> I can see that. I've been looking up those red army men for the last hour and can't find them anywhere. If the kids could leave me alone for 10 seconds I might have better luck. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sending you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with Uganda coffee


----------



## Rondo

@tryan606 those older army men are ne’er to be found. Privada has greens for $75, way to much for that small a stick.


----------



## Aimless1

Padron 4000
Google lens said it is a Montecristo 🤐


----------



## Ren Huggins

Dissident Tirade


----------



## Skinsfan1311

This is a great combo too!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Emilio AF2
Squatch still smoking the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Intemperance, Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and Ting


----------



## Aimless1

Mil Dias


----------



## GunnyJ

Oliva O after (finally) putting the finish on the bar top.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Yamasa


----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaragua overrun with Indonesian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nicaragua overrun with Indonesian coffee


Couldn't find an old photo?


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## tryan606

GunnyJ said:


> Oliva O after (finally) putting the finish on the bar top.
> 
> View attachment 316168
> 
> 
> View attachment 316169
> View attachment 316170


Looks good Gunny.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Erik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The Judge


----------



## CgarDann

OneStrangeOne said:


> Fallen Angel with last night’s roast of Indonesian coffee
> View attachment 316149


Which year is that release ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

AF Short Story Maduro









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Aganorsa leaf signature series









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aimless1 said:


> Couldn't find an old photo?


Wi-Fi is jacked and I didn’t have enough patience to wait 5 minutes for a pic to load.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CgarDann said:


> Which year is that release ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t know, cello had some color though, pretty sure I’ve had it a few years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with Uganda coffee


----------



## bearinvt

The best country series I’ve had.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ

tryan606 said:


> Looks good Gunny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader said I should try this cigar. I find his recommendation...lacking. The American Barrel Aged and the Corojo I had within the last two weeks were much better than this one (IMO).


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> The best country series I’ve had.
> View attachment 316182


You may want to try the Trinidad Espíritu series 2


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro, Chloe cab and espresso.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with Indonesian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

La Madrina, another highly rated CT but not as nice as the Ferio Tego.


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Vanilla Cone I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nomad Waffle Cone 2020. These were pretty good. I think I bought 2 five packs but ran through them pretty quick.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don’t know, cello had some color though, pretty sure I’ve had it a few years.


Lol...Pretty much everything you see Nathan smoking is extremely well aged.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1




----------



## lex61

bearinvt said:


> The best country series I’ve had.
> View attachment 316182


The Brazilia was one of my early cigar favorites. I still enjoy them from time to time and they can generally be had for a song on CBid.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Finally a nice enough day to smoke in the backyard. Enjoying a Green Hornet watching the hummingbirds fight for the feeder.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

SD Firethorn, red blend and espresso. My little bonzai will make it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Uganda coffee


----------



## tryan606

Enjoying another stick courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. Thank you, another stick that is right inline with my taste. 
The LAST COWBOY









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Another good one from the victory collection.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost thoroughly enjoyed this, had to look it up since I haven’t heard of it

@Wheels Up thanks for sending me one also, very glad to have another


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Indonesian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Las Calaveras 2019









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## tryan606

CAO Brazilia. I butchered the cap (my daughter jumped on my back right when i was cutting it) but it still smoked fine.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with Uganda white Nile coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

No idea what this is. Had an order from Fox Cigar and they threw in 3 freebies. Each this size with gold, blue and red band. Anybody know what it is? It's good.


----------



## Ren Huggins

TX Cigar said:


> No idea what this is. Had an order from Fox Cigar and they threw in 3 freebies. Each this size with gold, blue and red band. Anybody know what it is? It's good.
> View attachment 316211


It's a part of the factory floor kit they have that include a puro of each leaf they used in the blend of the cigar. 
Here's a link that might help a little more: 


https://foxcigar.com/shop/deals/factory-floor-kit/


----------



## Ren Huggins

Thanks @[email protected]


----------



## Arry75

The weather here certainly doesn't match my cigar band!! Cold snd windy in NY, where is spring?


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

RyJ Maduro, and a Diesel Hair of the Dog












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar

Thank you Ren Huggins. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Ren Huggins

TX Cigar said:


> Thank you Ren Huggins. Appreciate the info.


Anytime good buddy! Always glad to help out when I can.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Look at Ren with the extensive knowledge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Look at Ren with the extensive knowledge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm good for one every once in a while. It happened this time because I was about to buy the sampler. Lol


----------



## tryan606

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm good for one every once in a while. It happened this time because I was about to buy the sampler. Lol


Knowledge is key, sharing knowledge is golden. You guys are all scholars and gentlemen. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Knowledge is key, sharing knowledge is golden. You guys are all scholars and gentlemen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Well, let’s not get carried away, I mean Dino’s from West Virginia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Well, let me say I really enjoy hanging out with you fella's, and don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## ebnash

Red Meat Lovers. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Red Meat Lovers. Thanks Mark!
> 
> View attachment 316218


Did you eat a steak first Erik?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with TanzanIan coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Did you eat a steak first Erik?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No steak. Did not know that was a prerequisite for this cigar, lol. This was on an empty stomach.


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## tryan606

Aimless1 said:


> View attachment 316223


I've only had the red dot. How was the Blue?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Double Perfecto.
I thought it was an ok stick not very impressed. Lots of woody notes and slight pepper onbthe retro. Flavor stayed consistent throughout.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A few more




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun double maduro


----------



## Aimless1

tryan606 said:


> I've only had the red dot. How was the Blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Never had the red. Average. A bit of spice. Not likely to order again.


----------



## tryan606

Aimless1 said:


> Never had the red. Average. A bit of spice. Not likely to order again.


Pretty much how I felt about the red dot. I've got 1 left buried in my humidor. I'll let sit a good long time and try it again. I was curious if the blue or black were much different. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

A little nose warmer from the victory collection


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije TNT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

I normally don't smoke 6x60's but this was in a sampler. Knew pretty quick it was going to give me troubles because it started tunneling about three minutes after lighting. It wasn't bad after it straightened itself out until the final third when it became rather bitter. The smaller ring gauges of this cigar are much better based on this one.


----------



## zcziggy

300 Manos and Don Melchor Cab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Boneshaker tombstone. I've had this a few times now. It's cool for a cheap cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

Taco Time











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Picked a short stick as I have to pick up one of my kids from soccer in an hour...Pretty strong, may not make it


----------



## jmt8706

tryan606 said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Double Perfecto.
> I thought it was an ok stick not very impressed. Lots of woody notes and slight pepper onbthe retro. Flavor stayed consistent throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I've smoked all the diesels and have found all of them to be very consistent in terms of profile and flavors. They don't seem to be complex cigars, but are still a solid enjoyable line of smokes.


----------



## jmt8706

A good cigar, but needed frequent touch ups. I found it had a tree trunk in it. If I took it out, it would have tore open the cigar. I had to set it down at the final third.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks for the smoke @BlueRidgePuffer


----------



## Arry75

Viaje theme tonight, Carolina Reaper


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Tanzanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Watering some new plants and having a Naked Oliva Nub with a new coffee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Flor Del Valle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Black Label










l know Partagas isn’t popular here but this is a tasty-cigar.


----------



## tryan606

Enjoyed this cigar. Flavor stayed pretty consistent until the last third where it changed dramatically. Beyond my ability to describe. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost, I'm slowly making my way through the sampler you sent, and have enjoyed them all so far.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Enjoyed this cigar. Flavor stayed pretty consistent until the last third where it changed dramatically. Beyond my ability to describe. Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost, I'm slowly making my way through the sampler you sent, and have enjoyed them all so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


It usually changes profile a couple of times
First time I ever got the spins was smoking that thing on an empty stomach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco and Margaritas for the win tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Tacos with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Fuente and Don Melchor


----------



## ebnash

Baka and Strawberry Shortcakes Sour Ale
"She don't take sh*t from no Berry"


----------



## Rondo

Mode 5


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader insisted on this toothy Padron for the Friday evening smoke...


----------



## Olecharlie

A Forbidden for Friday with a pour if Scotch 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## tryan606

GunnyJ said:


> Darth Vader insisted on this toothy Padron for the Friday evening smoke...
> 
> View attachment 316265


Vader has good taste. Padron 1926 and 64 are among my favorites.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Second stick, Soap Box


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with Tanzanian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Rocky Patel vintage 1990. This came in a sampler I got but I wanna try the other ones more. Its a good sampler though. It had that, a series V Melanio, southern draw rose of Sharon, and Caldwell the king is dead. I think they need to sit more though.


----------



## tryan606

ChrisBB said:


> Rocky Patel vintage 1990. This came in a sampler I got but I wanna try the other ones more. Its a good sampler though. It had that, a series V Melanio, southern draw rose of Sharon, and Caldwell the king is dead. I think they need to sit more though.


I like the RP 1990. It's a good smoke.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Saka NLMTHA


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Makin’ Bacon
This is one Kelly got right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

it's a good day today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Congo kivu coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Nub Saturday.....it doesn’t have that ring....








View attachment 316278


Just purchased 11 acres, future sight of Casa De La Anderson. About 25 thankful miles away from the city.


----------



## bowhunter444

Jacob's ladder









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Mystery EZ. Not bad.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Mystery EZ. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Fortune cookie
Not their best work by a long shot
In fact some of their worst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pumpkin  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2 and petit verdot...really liking the Trinidad


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Protocol Themis
Cinnamon bread and walnuts. Very good, not spectacular. Great prices sometimes at one of the auction sites.


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Arry75

Padron Anny 26 no 1


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader has another fine pick...


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash 21 Face


----------



## Olecharlie

DOTW and this Yuengling low carb taste like spring water. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> Nub Saturday.....it doesn’t have that ring....
> View attachment 316277
> 
> View attachment 316278
> 
> 
> Just purchased 11 acres, future sight of Casa De La Anderson. About 25 thankful miles away from the city.
> 
> View attachment 316279


That’s Awesome, Congratulations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Olecharlie

A Nub Maduro and Coffee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> Nub Saturday.....it doesn’t have that ring....
> View attachment 316277
> 
> View attachment 316278
> 
> 
> Just purchased 11 acres, future sight of Casa De La Anderson. About 25 thankful miles away from the city.
> 
> View attachment 316279


Congratulations!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Gueguense with last night’s roast of Guatemalan Antigua, Los Volcanes


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## JFran272

Italia! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night

And a few more





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nomad


----------



## bearinvt

I’ve had my eye on this lonsdale from the victory collection for a while. It has been napping since 2013 so I was afraid it might have been a little long in the tooth to be enjoyable. That’s not the case at all. If the original owner has any left I’d say now is the time to smoke them.


----------



## bowhunter444

La Riqueza









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## ChrisBB

tryan606 said:


> Mystery EZ. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I've never had an Ezra Zion. I'm interested in trying one but haven't seen any for sale at any brick and mortar stores. Seen them mentioned on here enough to want one though. Lol. 

Today was a s****y work day so I just had a quick smoke with a Cain F nub. That little thing packed a punch though.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Mexican Altura Chiapas Serranos coffee


----------



## Arry75

Tat Cojonu 21


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites Hoyo Dark Sumatra Expresso!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> I've never had an Ezra Zion. I'm interested in trying one but haven't seen any for sale at any brick and mortar stores. Seen them mentioned on here enough to want one though. Lol.
> 
> Today was a shitty work day so I just had a quick smoke with a Cain F nub. That little thing packed a punch though.


Chris- sign up for the noobie sampler trade
You will end up with a variety of sticks you’ve never had before
Of course, you will have to start posting pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Chocolate Bar


----------



## tryan606

ChrisBB said:


> I've never had an Ezra Zion. I'm interested in trying one but haven't seen any for sale at any brick and mortar stores. Seen them mentioned on here enough to want one though. Lol.
> 
> Today was a shitty work day so I just had a quick smoke with a Cain F nub. That little thing packed a punch though.


This was my first EZ. Have a few more I'm excited to try. This one wasn't bad, but I didn't care for it that much.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

So there I was minding my own business when I had to take Josie (the dogg) out for her business. Then Vader got involved. "Good weather for a cigar", he said. "Might as well have a dram of whiskey", he said. "Don't fear the dark side", he said.

That guy is persuasive...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> This was my first EZ. Have a few more I'm excited to try. This one wasn't bad, but I didn't care for it that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Well, you had Red Army Men


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

tryan606 said:


> This was my first EZ. Have a few more I'm excited to try. This one wasn't bad, but I didn't care for it that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I recommend the Jamais Vu by EZ. It was like a mouthfull of cookie dough. Great cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

Cedrus.


----------



## Aimless1

Umbagog


----------



## tryan606

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well, you had Red Army Men
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, that was really good too. Don't mind me, too many brain injuries.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

jmt8706 said:


> I recommend the Jamais Vu by EZ. It was like a mouthfull of cookie dough. Great cigar.


That sounds great. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Last of the Catacombs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tryan606

Decided to fire up this Firethorn. Solid construction, easy smooth draw, very even burn. Lot of coco and sweetness on the pre light draw. Picking up flavors I can't pin down. Touch of earthiness, coffee, perhaps toast. Really enjoying it so far.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Getting near the end of the victory collection. I’m still finding enjoyable sticks.


----------



## bowhunter444

First photo with the new phone









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

CAO roadkill. Definitely should've punched it instead of cut it but oh well in still learning. Lol.
Love this band.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Mexican coffee


----------



## MattT

Chillin' after a long day.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

ChrisBB said:


> CAO roadkill. Definitely should've punched it instead of cut it but oh well in still learning. Lol.
> Love this band.
> View attachment 316321


I really liked the flathead 660, definitely need to try more of the flatheads.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

A little V action with a Dr pepper cream soda


----------



## Arry75

Crook of the Crown


----------



## tryan606

Arry75 said:


> Crook of the Crown
> 
> View attachment 316325


I really enjoyed this cigar. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

tryan606 said:


> I really enjoyed this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


It is a very good cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Guatemalan coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GunnyJ

Last night's prize...


----------



## Aimless1

Locally rolled. Great construction. Perfect draw. Tasty. Dang. I will have to get a box.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tat Tuesday with a Miami 15th









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with Mexican coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel today, RyJ yesterday.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GunnyJ

Vader says "Hey, it's Taco Tuesday" and I say "Yeah, but let's think outside the box. Let's be innovators. Let's have Gurkha Ghost Tuesday." 

"That's stupid," he said, and waved his hand with "It's Taco Tuesday." I looked at him like he was crazy and told him "Man, that hand waving crap doesn't work. Who are you trying to impress?"

Anyways, here's to the Gurkha Ghost Tues...heeeeeeey, hold on a sec....


----------



## Ren Huggins

Series P this evening


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tryan606

GunnyJ said:


> Vader says "Hey, it's Taco Tuesday" and I say "Yeah, but let's think outside the box. Let's be innovators. Let's have Gurkha Ghost Tuesday."
> 
> "That's stupid," he said, and waved his hand with "It's Taco Tuesday." I looked at him like he was crazy and told him "Man, that hand waving crap doesn't work. Who are you trying to impress?"
> 
> Anyways, here's to the Gurkha Ghost Tues...heeeeeeey, hold on a sec....
> 
> View attachment 316340


I'm dying, like Vader would ever consider a Gurkha. Bwahaha 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Color Project Ligero By Morning


----------



## TX Cigar

After yardwork.






and upside down for some reason.


----------



## Olecharlie

No burn issues after time in storage.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Tat Havana











Nub Sumatra


----------



## [email protected]

Olecharlie said:


> No burn issues after time in storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one got a scathing review from Halfwheel


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> That one got a scathing review from Halfwheel


He complains about the construction of every stick he reviews
Maybe it’s not the cigars
Keep them at 62% for a couple of months, they’re great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with Peruvian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Ruination


----------



## Rondo

things are greening up around here 
h


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> That one got a scathing review from Halfwheel


That’s why I don’t read their reviews, there seldom accurate IMHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOTF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The King is Dead


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> That’s why I don’t read their reviews, there seldom accurate IMHO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it to be adequate reading material for when one is sitting on the toilet.


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Nub Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 316347


My favorite NUB of the bunch.


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel Stubborn Fool, and espresso. The diesel had a toasty-ness, and a sweet and sour fruit flavor like a raisin. Hard to describe, good though. Tight draw from the tip until near the bottom of the band. It will be interesting to see how the rest of the box turns out.


----------



## bowhunter444

Farmer Bill









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Aurora 1495 Series


----------



## zcziggy

Roma cro magnon and some weak local wine


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader asked me to relay the following:

"May the Fourth be with you...rebel scum..."


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little La Opulencia this evening


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## [email protected]

oh hell yeah.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> oh hell yeah.
> 
> View attachment 316365


That doesn’t sound like a scathing review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I certainly wasn’t putting any stock into HW’s (halfwheel or is it halfwit) review.

I haven’t met a BWS cigar that I haven’t thoroughly enjoyed and they are the only cigar that I’ve blindly purchased boxes. My original comment was more tongue in cheek after everyone here seemed unanimous that it’s a great smoke.


----------



## ebnash

MD and a Silver Bullet post MTB ride.


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

AB Prensado


----------



## bowhunter444

Angel's Share









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas gallo pinto yard gar while landscaping and spreading grass seed.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones


----------



## tryan606

At Hollendale Beach FL. Enjoying this wonderful cigar.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Las Mareas and coke...coke is stronger than yesterdays wine (and the book is not bad at all)


----------



## Ren Huggins

BWS S&R


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with Mexican coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CG LE21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Matilde and the last glass of weak wine before heading back home


----------



## Arry75

Tat ME and some Mezcal... Happy Cinco de Mayo


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Last couple of days









courtesy of @BlueRidgePuffer 

























Tonight this seemed fitting, can see why this gets so much love, great cigar
Gonna have to get some more, hopefully you guys left some out there to be purchased lol


----------



## [email protected]

Had to give it a go! Right off the truck it’s a fine stick, and the retrohale is better!


----------



## jmt8706

Thrifty Thursday combined with Fuente Friday


----------



## Rondo

They have Bishops in Mexico, don’t they?


----------



## tryan606

Enjoyed this late night sick at the Davidoff Hard Rock in Hollywood, FL.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Barber Ricochet


----------



## Olecharlie

Quickie between rain showers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hey Charlie, you have way too much lawn, Bro. 
You rent it out for weddings and bluegrass concerts?


----------



## CgarDann

Not a bad week so far 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Hyena with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Last evening


----------



## bowhunter444

Mrs Hatchet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Fuente Friday, in Siesta Key.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TX Cigar

At Mort's cigar lounge Wichita KS. One of their own home rolled I guess.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 26 40 years with Ethiopian Yirgacheffe


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Maduro from Underground Cigars


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Short Story


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Panama Boquete

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> Hey Charlie, you have way too much lawn, Bro.
> You rent it out for weddings and bluegrass concerts?
> 
> View attachment 316398


Look who’s talking we could have another Woodstock at your place!!
It’s just slightly over an acre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Look who’s talking we could have another Woodstock at your place!!
> It’s just slightly over an acre.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every day is Woodstock at Ron’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Red Knight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

LFD Air bender


----------



## MattT

Work break. Up north getting the campers ready for the season.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Triple Chocolate cake









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Poolside with Padron 1926 80 years









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Zino Gran Master with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and Matchbox red blend... Good to be back home.


----------



## Aimless1

Congratulations to the 2022 Kentucky Derby winner ‘Rich Strike’. Added to the 20 horse field after a scratch on Friday. 2nd longest odds in Kentucky Derby 148 year history. Winning time 2.02.61. 

AF Chateau Fuente


----------



## Arry75

CAO Firewalker


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo XO with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Nomad


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bearded Chef


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Huevo de Oro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

EZ Tantrum with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Illusione


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano The Bull and petit verdot...


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader said nothing says mother's day like a martini and a Padron 2000 maduro...


----------



## ChrisBB

Stopped raining enough for me to enjoy a A.Fuentes short story. I don't think I like when there's nipples on cigars. I've seen on a YouTube video a guy suggest to just cut it off. It wasn't an issue on this one but it was on a different cigar (Acid kindred spirit) and doesn't seem to add anything to the cigar. Kinda feel the same about Torpedo shaped cigars. Lol.
It's burning razor sharp now though.


----------



## Aimless1

Roma Craft


----------



## Arry75

Dunbarton Sobremesa Brulee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Morning mini on Montauk.


----------



## Aimless1

Warped La Hacienda


----------



## bowhunter444

Three kingdoms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and espresso


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tacoooo!


----------



## MattT

Last night up north before heading back. Beautiful day too up here in northern MI.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with yesterday’s roast of Costa Rican Terrazu


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Famous Grouse.


----------



## Arry75

Feral Pig


----------



## bearinvt

Ninfamania dark from the victory collection


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad with Indonesian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Martini Maduro Monday...


----------



## bowhunter444

CFed Project 7









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Chefs Edition


----------



## Aimless1

Toasty Jones
Thought I had purged the remaining stock


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Avion with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

SD Kudzu with good old cab


----------



## Ren Huggins

A little serie v action for the evening


----------



## Rondo

Viaticum


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Powstanie SBC20


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmmmm.
Not great, not terrible....just middle of the road.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Pistoff Kristoff gunplay from Privada


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Room 101 11th Anni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Araposa Negra









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @BlueRidgePuffer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Indonesian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra, Don Melchor and espresso...cant get any better than this.


----------



## Rondo

Peach Snapple with the Bishop.


----------



## ChrisBB

Enjoyed this after doing some yardwork


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2021


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ

zcziggy said:


> Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra, Don Melchor and espresso...cant get any better than this.


Inquiring minds want to know...how do you partake an espresso and red wine at the same time? Sip a little of one then the other? I feel I'm missing out on something that is really good...


----------



## [email protected]

Plasencia Alma Fuerte and a Chick Fil A Sweet Tea.
A nice redemption from last nights Punch....


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader said "Hey b***h, betcha wish you had a 2019 Amazon Basin!"

So I took his and said "Not any more b***h!"

Light saber duel ensued...


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...how do you partake an espresso and red wine at the same time? Sip a little of one then the other? I feel I'm missing out on something that is really good...


Hahaha...no...sip the espresso first before it gets cold...then attack the wine


----------



## jmt8706

Today and yesterday.


----------



## Olecharlie

First smoke in a few days, been too busy. Water plants and smoking this Maduro closed foot. Whatever it is, it isn’t, a yard gar!

With a mug if coffee of course 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Black Works Boondock Saints


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Black Works Boondock Saints
> 
> View attachment 316536


Somebody is having a great time on vacation


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Indonesian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria, red zinfandel and espresso...is it Friday already???


----------



## Ren Huggins

Camacho nba


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Días de Gloria, red zinfandel and espresso...is it Friday already???
> 
> View attachment 316544


Only in the swamps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Only in the swamps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some weeks is Friday every day...especially if you drive down to the keys


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316543


Nice seeing you be a Beach Bum for a few days! Man you deserve it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The Chef’s Edition and a couple Guinness Extra Stouts











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Quick smoke before getting the kid at soccer 

Warped La Hacienda


----------



## TX Cigar

Before cooking ribeyes on grill.
And after.


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje Monster Mash 21 Michael


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with a Timor Leste coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with an Anejo 48









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan overrun double maduro


----------



## Aimless1

DBL Cameroon Mafu


----------



## Ren Huggins

Blackbird Finch


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Ramone Allones, paired with a pour of Knob Creek rye


----------



## OneStrangeOne

All Saints, Habano with some Yemen Haraaz red coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday the 13th











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 2021


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## MattT

Nothing like a nicely aged cameroon. LFD this time.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Olecharlie being a chef I’m really curious how those are.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Lovely day for one of my fave NCs, the sweet RP 6 after a nice Ivy Brunch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Kingdoms with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Belles Artes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Firethorn









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Requiem Maduro and The Federalist red blend


----------



## Olecharlie

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Olecharlie being a chef I’m really curious how those are.


It’s a 7x48 Churchill with a nice backstory read up on it. It list the Chefs involved. I’ve smoked two and it’s a good cigar, way overpriced IMO. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Nice easy going smoke thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Olecharlie

Here’s to all my cigar friends a Cuevas Reserva, I always enjoy these. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Kicking back in Midpines, CA after a day in Yosemite. I’m going to miss these when they’re gone.


----------



## talisker10

Fuente rosado, tasty


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW with some Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## Aimless1

Abe Flores Serie Privada


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Espinosa Murcielago


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Uncut










Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Saka Exclusivo


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and Beringer Bros red blend.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Roads!? Where we’re going we don’t need roads!


----------



## Olecharlie

Mil Dias 7.12x49 and Eagle Rare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Norteno Churchill LE


----------



## bearinvt

HR Blue. Last night in Midpines. Heading to Kings Canyon tomorrow.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padilla Miami with some Kenya Othaya coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Avo Heritage


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel with Mexican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio and pinot noir


----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Midnight Express and some Monday night wrasselin'


----------



## MattT

I wasn't sure about the Rojas at first, but after about 6 months rest on them, they're excellent. Becoming one of my go to's.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Had this little guy earlier


----------



## GunnyJ

Padron 2000 and a Vesper.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Kenya coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a La Verite 2013









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Tacos with Mexican coffee


----------



## tryan606

Had a great vacation in Florida and smoked some great cigars. Been super busy since I got back and haven't ben on much. Smoked another one of the cigars that @Humphrey's Ghost sent to me and it was fantastic. Didn't get a picture cause I fishing with my two oldest boys. It was this barber pole.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

tryan606 said:


> Had a great vacation in Florida and smoked some great cigars. Been super busy since I got back and haven't ben on much. Smoked another one of the cigars that @Humphrey's Ghost sent to me and it was fantastic. Didn't get a picture cause I fishing with my two oldest boys. It was this barber pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Glad you had a good time in the free state of florida


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Had a great vacation in Florida and smoked some great cigars. Been super busy since I got back and haven't ben on much. Smoked another one of the cigars that @Humphrey's Ghost sent to me and it was fantastic. Didn't get a picture cause I fishing with my two oldest boys. It was this barber pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


We refer to that as Rondo’s bane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Green Army Men


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and red blend


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

CH The Lost Angel 21, the 22's are coming out so I figured I need to make some space....


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Jameson.


----------



## Arry75

My Tat Tuesday contribution


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Super Fly kinda day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Kenya coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Yesterday was Mundial Tuesday...wait, that doesn't go...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

GunnyJ said:


> Yesterday was Mundial Tuesday...wait, that doesn't go...
> 
> View attachment 316647


That pic brings back memories.
The brewery is 10 minutes from our house. Back in the early days, (when they were Clipper City), we took the tours so many times that we could give them.  After a while,we didn't bother with the tours at all. We just sat in the tasting room and drank.
The owner, (Hugh Sisson),used to sell me sixtels of the Loose Cannon directly from the brewery, because the distributors snapped most of them up for local bars and restaurants.
During one of the tours, he climbed a stepladder, and poured us beer, (Red Skye at Night), directly from the tank, right before its very first release.
Poor Mrs. Skinsfan spent more than one afternoon, pouring me and my friends out of our car


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

If only all the years were like ‘17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vanilla Truffles









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

DPG Series JJ


----------



## tryan606

Enjoyed this Aganorsa signature collection. Compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. I didn't really care for the first third a littlemore bitterthan I care for, but the second and last third were pretty good. It's most likely I'm to blame for smoking it to fast though. I lit it up at the park, thinking I would be able to sit and enjoy it on the bench but the kids ditched the park in favor of a bike ride.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Forgot the photo.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

CAO firewalker.


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita, Bound cab and espresso


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Mexican coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork.


----------



## Ren Huggins

PCS and a Perrier


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend


----------



## [email protected]

She takes a little bit to warm up, but after that first inch, the flavors come to life.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with Kenya coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader promised this cigar would be almost as good as a Gurkha...that guy's a liar! Unfortunately this stick did not pair well with the beer at all, the hoppiness of the IPA made the smoke really bitter.


----------



## Arry75

Black Works Studio Intergalactic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

J21 with Mexican coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## tryan606

Enjoying this lovely Oliva V









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Erdinger...pretty good beer


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

First time trying a Pledge


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Arry75 said:


> First time trying a Pledge
> 
> View attachment 316669


I really liked the pledge. What did you think of it?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

After dinner treat. Compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost. This is a pretty good cigar. Excellent construction, slow even burn, good solid ash. Good flavor, strong pepper on the first third that mellows out quite a bit. Last third I picked up more sweet spice and some nutty flavor.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Zombie Super Shot


----------



## MattT

On a bit of a Rojas kick lately.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Southern Draw Kudzu. Fantastic stick!


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## Arry75

tryan606 said:


> I really liked the pledge. What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed it! Lots of unique type flavor, perfct draw, burn and construction. Flavors lingered on the tongue for a bit and was thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina shade with yesterday’s roast of Panama Boquete


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Protocol Themis


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Aimless1

Hiram & Solomon Grand Architect


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Indonesian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> View attachment 316682


when was the last time your smoked one of your beloved gurkhas?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> when was the last time your smoked one of your beloved gurkhas?


It's been a few years. I have 1 left that I'm saving for a special occasion


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 48









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

#142 and yea that is blue sky and those are leaves. I don’t think I’m going to have to burn any wood tonight


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes, The Prisoner red blend and espresso...great way to finish the week.


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Olecharlie

Creamy chocolate, coffee, mild spice, sweet tobacco, oak, cedar, touch of anise.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Yesterday I had a Plasencia 149...that thing was great! Had a Firstborn later...


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

I like the Melanio but keep going back to this V. Relaxing beautiful morning with  tea and a V











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

25th Anniversary


----------



## Aimless1

Camacho Crojo


----------



## Arry75

Padron 3000


----------



## Aimless1

Kristoff Kristania


----------



## GunnyJ

The OG Sunday Gravy


----------



## bowhunter444

Black Friday these are definitely improving with a little age









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Enjoying this flathead









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuente with Indonesian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Cavalier Geneve SE 2021 with ice water.


----------



## Rondo

Araposa Negra


----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th Maduro


----------



## zcziggy

Round two at the in-laws in central swamp lands...was so good I forgot to take a pic before it had just the label left (or maybe because of all that wine from a little winery called Lakeridge)


----------



## Olecharlie

A work of Art Masterpiece. So they pressed the stems into the wrapper in order to create the stripes; I find that hard to believe, this wrapper is a smooth as a baby’s butt. Definitely has improved with 6 months rest. Great smoking experience.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Onyx


----------



## ChrisBB

Acid opulence. I know they get a lot of hate but I like em once in awhile. And they're always made very well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tryan606

Enjoying this Sunday Gravy on this beautiful hot Sunday.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Indonesian coffee


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Haven’t had this one in a while, actually enjoyed it much better than the last time I had it, thanks @Wheels Up


----------



## bearinvt

In the mareva vitola. Getting some licorice on the draw.


----------



## bowhunter444

Black Works Hyena









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316732


You getting some weather down there Ron?


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316719


Beautiful, looks like a good 10 acres 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Good MI evening for a hot tub puff.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316732


Nothing like sitting on the porch with a stogie watching weather roll in. One of my favorite things.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Roma Craft Neanderthal


----------



## GunnyJ

Not a favorite but a decent cigar. Can't recall how I came to have it but whatever...good on a Sunday evening.

Heeeeey...waitaminnit...Darth Vader said this was a Sunday Gravy Sunday...where is that _&#[email protected]#_(&?!?!?!?!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Arry75

Tat T 110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> View attachment 316735
> 
> 
> Not a favorite but a decent cigar. Can't recall how I came to have it but whatever...good on a Sunday evening.
> 
> Heeeeey...waitaminnit...Darth Vader said this was a Sunday Gravy Sunday...where is that _&#[email protected]#_(&?!?!?!?!


Maybe too busy with the triple copped podcast to hang around with us peasants


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Olecharlie

Nice cool 61 deg and cloudy. Couldn’t miss this morning smoke


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Maybe too busy with the triple copped podcast to hang around with us peasants


Depends on your definition of busy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tryan606

Monte Monday








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

GOTF Apollo


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva V Melanio and lemon soda.


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Took advantage of this cool day to change oil and rotate tires on the Subbie. Now relaxing with a couple Lil Darling’s from Mill Creek Brewing co and enjoying this Ponce.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firerhorn, Match Book red and espresso...too nice of an evening to be inside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Mil Dias


----------



## OneStrangeOne

.


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Jacobs Ladder


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of 2 stars bourbon.


----------



## Arry75

BLTC Viaticum


----------



## GunnyJ

Trinidad Santiago...a well made cigar but one dimensional in flavor profile. At least the price (free) was right...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones

175th.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

After planting    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From the victory collection


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 46


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Bluebonnet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Serie 2, chianti and espresso


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader said "Hey, it's Taco Tuesday!" And I replied, "Bro, that's getting mainstream. Let's think outside the box." (He hates being called "Bro" almost as much as "meatbag"). He said "Try this." We ended up having TAA Tuesday from Crowned Heads. This 2019 TAA cigar - The Angels Anvil - was absolutely one fantastic cigar. For a notorious liar, Vader really called this one right...wish I had bought more than one. AND it paired very well with a Vesper!


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cake


----------



## Mich_smoker

My favorite Warped


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoyo with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Kristoff GC Signature


----------



## Aimless1

AF Don Carlos


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Mil Dias









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Ezra Zion


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Kudzu with Aviation...


----------



## bearinvt

This one is from the victory collection. I’d been working around it cuz I had no idea what it was. Turns out it’s a custom Rojas made for Lake Worth Cigars. It wasn’t wrapped in cellophane so it got a little beat up with all my pawing around in the humi bag I stored it in but despite the splitting wrapper it’s smoking pretty good.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Oro


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## tryan606

bearinvt said:


> This one is from the victory collection. I’d been working around it cuz I had no idea what it was. Turns out it’s a custom Rojas made for Lake Worth Cigars. It wasn’t wrapped in cellophane so it got a little beat up with all my pawing around in the humi bag I stored it in but despite the splitting wrapper it’s smoking pretty good.
> View attachment 316780


I just smoked the same thing. Thought it was really good.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Another great cigar from @Humphrey's Ghost. I really enjoyed this one.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

tryan606 said:


> Another great cigar from @Humphrey's Ghost. I really enjoyed this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


@UBC03 ....toes!!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones


----------



## Ren Huggins

A 4000 to wind down the evening


----------



## Olecharlie

Bold, sweet, spicy Nicaragua Puro.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> @UBC03 ....toes!!!!


Incurring the wrath of Dino
Like unknowingly wandering into a small town speed trap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@bearinvt what is this victory collection we keep hearing about


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> @UBC03 ....toes!!!!





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Incurring the wrath of Dino
> Like unknowingly wandering into a small town speed trap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I hate summer.. damn hippies. Grown ass men can't afford the whole freakin shoe. I know I say this every year but one of these days I'll convince the powers that be to make this a banning offence. One of these days... bam, to the moon. Lol

Yunz two know I skip this section for this specific reason. Thanks for the mention or i woulda had nothin to bitch about today. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Sumatra coffee


----------



## bearinvt

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @bearinvt what is this victory collection we keep hearing about


That is what I've been calling the cigars I won in the NFL pick 'em contest last season. I was wondering if anybody was going to remark about that.


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

After Brunch smoke on another rainy day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bearinvt said:


> That is what I've been calling the cigars I won in the NFL pick 'em contest last season. I was wondering if anybody was going to remark about that.


Couldn't it also be called " the loser collection " since they were literally collected from the LOSERS.. just sayin.. lol

OK i guess maybe yours has a better ring to it..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony In MO

Smoked a Torano Dominico this morning and getting ready to burn a Monte Cristo Classic


----------



## tryan606

Enjoyed this cigar compliments of @Humphrey's Ghost.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Winding down with the victory collection. The last AJ I think.


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and Carmenere


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Really enjoying this toothy Mad Monkey from Privada


----------



## Olecharlie

These are mighty fine IMHO…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Statement


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Tacos for breakfast along with some







Sumatra coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## GunnyJ

It's been a long time since I pitched a cigar because I didn't like the flavor profile, and this is the latest. I couldn't put my finger on it, but I just did not like this one at all.


----------



## Olecharlie

Finished oil and filter change on wife’s car. Time for a smoke.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Don Carlos #2 while we get hit with a thunderstorm









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Murcielago


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Manzanita with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fried chicken with a side of rain to start the holiday


----------



## ebnash

Been far too long since I've had a cigar. This one is thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## bearinvt

I don’t remember who makes these but I’m enjoying it.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> I don’t remember who makes these but I’m enjoying it.
> View attachment 316808


Warped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Joining in on Fuente Friday thanks to @Wheels Up
Flor Fina 858


----------



## Arry75

Viaticum


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

LAdC with some Sumatra coffee


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bowhunter444

Saturday morning chill at the local lounge with a Padron Family Reserve









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and mimosa on a great day by the swamps.


----------



## Rondo

Good day, Brothers.


----------



## Olecharlie

2nd cup of Subtle Earth and a Taco











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Aimless1

CH Lost Angel


----------



## zcziggy

Intemperance, Carmenere and espresso.


----------



## bearinvt

HVC La Rosa 520.


----------



## Arry75

Padron Family Reserve 46


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Guaimaro


----------



## [email protected]

should have bought a box! The lady and I took a mini trip to Biloxi this week, found a very nice cigar lounge, The Cigar Shop.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Yesterday










This morning


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Nub Habano while smoking some ribs









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Revivalist and red blend, getting ready to rain any time...summer is here.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rondo said:


> View attachment 316845


I see the ‘Guard Dog’ is on duty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Camping up north. Bonfire going on this beautiful day. Seemed appropriate to light one of these up.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Memento Mori with a cup of Panamanian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is turning into one of my favorite cigars


----------



## ChrisBB

NICA RUSTICA


----------



## Arry75

Supreme Leaf


----------



## Aimless1

Killer Bee


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Rondo

Metamorphosis


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with Panamanian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

The king is dead. Caldwell


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Tatuaje and Jamaican Kola


----------



## bowhunter444

Having this Memento Mori for all my fallen brothers on this Memorial Day









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Intergalactic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Rwandan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Memorial Day. Smoking brisket, ribs and poppers.


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2, The Prisoner and espresso...great way to commemorate a day like today.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Eastern standard and a hopsecutioner
Happy memorial day y'all


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Eastern standard and a hopsecutioner
> Happy memorial day y'all
> View attachment 316871


I haven't been able to find one Caldwell I like...how is that one?


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Punisher


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## TX Cigar

With some Elijah Craig.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> I haven't been able to find one Caldwell I like...how is that one?


You and I are on the same boat with that issue. This one was for me just another connie. I'm starting to drink something with them to maybe get some flavors out of them than I normally don't.


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun Peruvian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Tattoo


----------



## GunnyJ

Last night marks the end of an era. I bought a box of these at the last Cigarnival at Famous Smoke in June 2015. It was my first box of premium cigars (and first Perdomo cigars) and I was stoked. Until I cut into the first one. And three minutes later it started coming apart. The rest were hit and miss, I had to treat everyone of them like thin glass lest the wrapper tear, or it'd fall apart...something.

Last night was the last one. Got the cello off OK. The gigantic band was tenderly removed without issue. Cut the top with love and care and everything held. Gingerly toasted the foot...puff, and aaahhhhhh M****R F****R! There went a nice long tear in the foot. I can work with it...two minutes later the wrapper breaks right in the middle. Minor canoeing and tunneling. This last one had it all.

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I will never buy a box of Perdomo cigars ever again. An occasional (very occasional) stick but never more than one at any given time.


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Last night marks the end of an era. I bought a box of these at the last Cigarnival at Famous Smoke in June 2015. It was my first box of premium cigars (and first Perdomo cigars) and I was stoked. Until I cut into the first one. And three minutes later it started coming apart. The rest were hit and miss, I had to treat everyone of them like thin glass lest the wrapper tear, or it'd fall apart...something.
> 
> Last night was the last one. Got the cello off OK. The gigantic band was tenderly removed without issue. Cut the top with love and care and everything held. Gingerly toasted the foot...puff, and aaahhhhhh M****R F****R! The went a nice long tear in the foot. I can work with it...two minutes later the wrapper breaks right in the middle. Minor canoeing and tunneling. This last one had it all.
> 
> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I will never buy a box of Perdomo cigars ever again. An occasional (very occasional) stick but never more than one at any given time.
> View attachment 316884


He is better at making YouTube videos than cigars...


----------



## Aimless1

_Well. This is a coincidence. 







_


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday we a ME II









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My first AB Magic Toast. Thanks @ChrisBB


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Rwandan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

SD Kudzu, red blend and espresso









.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Check out the little ones back at the wood line. Had a Coyote yesterday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Round two while watching a great hockey game...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Round two while watching a great hockey game...
> 
> View attachment 316897


Is that an oxymoron?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait....what???


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Not a hockey fan Zig
Just a little joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Not a hockey fan Zig
> Just a little joke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missing out... Especially playoff hockey.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rothchildes


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> You missing out... Especially playoff hockey.


I feel a great sense of loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Peruvian coffee


----------



## UBC03

Had a Bishop's Blend watching the tide come in. Poor thing up a fight trying to maintain an edge but the wind won. Great pepper on this one

No pics it was dark. Non smoking beach so I had to go stealth mode.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Had a Bishop's Blend watching the tide come in. Poor thing up a fight trying to maintain an edge but the wind won. Great pepper on this one
> 
> No pics it was dark. Non smoking beach so I had to go stealth mode.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


So...you rather watch the tide come in instead of hockey... 
And you can't smoke on a windy and open air beach... 
Stop the world...i want to get off.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## Olecharlie

At the Abbey finishing up this one. They have their own beer now named Holy Water. Good stuff and a new house cigar named The beheaded Baptist lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Le Bijou


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Makin Bacon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you Danny
Please don’t become one of those people that puts seven cigars in one post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije cache









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and iced sweet tea for this maduro mednesday. Cooper turned out to be a pretty cool smoking companion


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari and Rwandan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

CT 142


----------



## Rondo

@Humphrey's Ghost I remember those


----------



## Aimless1

Deadwood Tobacco Sweet Jane


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

That is tat.


----------



## Arry75

Warped Wednesday, Nicotina


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cfed Mexican hot chocolate


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Gummy Jones

Warm weather how I missed you so


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HVC Black Friday with Peruvian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

I thought a martini would be a good option yesterday, I was wrong. Too hot and it warmed up real quick. Darth Vader recommended the cigar because he liked the name - said it reminds him of what he does with his light saber when rebel scum shoot at him...


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> So...you rather watch the tide come in instead of hockey...
> And you can't smoke on a windy and open air beach...
> Stop the world...i want to get off.


No one's said anything yet. No way in sittin all day not smokin. I'm courteous but still smoke. You set up next to me not the other way around. Our umbrella and chairs are set up at 7 am, I go down and move the chairs out ten feet on each side. We all know I'm not a people fan. Cause you know some jaggoff,with a wide open beach ,will set up right next to ya with his seventeen rugrats .

And Zig, I listened to your advice and ditched the shoes.. no one said how effin hot sand gets. Had to explain who you were cause your name came up along with a ton of profanities.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> No one's said anything yet. No way in sittin all day not smokin. I'm courteous but still smoke. You set up next to me not the other way around. Our umbrella and chairs are set up at 7 am, I go down and move the chairs out ten feet on each side. We all know I'm not a people fan. Cause you know some jaggoff,with a wide open beach ,will set up right next to ya with his seventeen rugrats .
> 
> And Zig, I listened to your advice and ditched the shoes.. no one said how effin hot sand gets. Had to explain who you were cause your name came up along with a ton of profanities.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That happens when you have virgin toes


----------



## Aimless1

Hoyo La Amistad Black


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremessa









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Street Taco with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn, Carmenere and espresso


----------



## Olecharlie

My PT kicked my ass today, so time for a smoke. These are much better after 3 months.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

These are so much better after 3 months rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Viaje Chicharones Bold. Don’t know where it came from. Maybe the victory collection, maybe the Ghost stash? I’ve kind of gotten things mixed up over time. Anyways, thanks brother.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> Viaje Chicharones Bold. Don’t know where it came from. Maybe the victory collection, maybe the Ghost stash? I’ve kind of gotten things mixed up over time. Anyways, thanks brother.
> View attachment 316929


Those are good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## [email protected]

Ezra Zion Elysian Fields 2020 
So far so good.
Same with bearinvt, in the mix up move into the rental, I’m not sure where it came from. But a big thanks to my benefactor!


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Cabron


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Don Carlos Presidente









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Watering and yard work after my Physical Therapist kicked my ass yesterday. Haven’t been in 8 years. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Anejo


----------



## jmt8706

Cain









Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Tree trunk in my oliva o yesterday









Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Battle royal. salmon VS Shark











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

I'm really enjoying this cigar. I pretty sure it's an EZ, though I have no idea which one. Lot of dark chocolate notes very mild pepper and mild sweetness that seems to come and go. If any knows the name please help me out. I want more of these delicious treats.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> I'm really enjoying this cigar. I pretty sure it's an EZ, though I have no idea which one. Lot of dark chocolate notes very mild pepper and mild sweetness that seems to come and go. If any knows the name please help me out. I want more of these delicious treats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


One of the Nomad Chocolate Truffles series
Not available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Camping. Got the tent set up in strong winds by myself









No lighter. No cutter. Improvised









My reward









Solace ( Famous Grouse )


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Intemperance and honey Jack's on a very muggy night by the swamps


----------



## Olecharlie

TheRealQuincy said:


> View attachment 316946


What do you think about the Corojo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## ChrisBB

Alec Bradley Mundial. Interesting shape. Lol.
I can't get a pic in this lighting.


----------



## ebnash

Mil Dias


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 888 I’ll be needing more of these when they’re released.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet


----------



## Bird-Dog

25 y/o El Rico Habano Corona, one of Ernesto (EP) Carrillo's OG creations. - These were a go-to back in the 1990's. I have a small handful left and they're still great!


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Olecharlie said:


> What do you think about the Corojo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn’t a bad smoke by any means, friend of mine gave it to me and I enjoyed it, nice flavors with a slight spice. I would smoke it again. Have to say tho it doesn’t touch the Maduro which is my favorite.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Aimless1

Aurora 1495 Series


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking up some Vit D


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Best looking guy on the inter web, right there.


Araposa Negra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and sweet iced tea


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Warped Flor Del Valle









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ & CO 1st half was kinda meh, flavor is starting to fade a bit with age.


----------



## bearinvt

After a couple years of rest this Umbagog has gotten really good.


----------



## Aimless1

Decided to forego packing a wet tent fly in the morning. Simple pleasures using an actual cigar cutter and decent lighter.


----------



## Mich_smoker

tryan606 said:


> I'm really enjoying this cigar. I pretty sure it's an EZ, though I have no idea which one. Lot of dark chocolate notes very mild pepper and mild sweetness that seems to come and go. If any knows the name please help me out. I want more of these delicious treats.
> 
> 
> tryan606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying this cigar. I pretty sure it's an EZ, though I have no idea which one. Lot of dark chocolate notes very mild pepper and mild sweetness that seems to come and go. If any knows the name please help me out. I want more of these delicious treats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You may be in luck, look over in WTS for "everything must go" I think that is item#9 in his listing? I bought a bunch of what he had, but only 2 of those, so there may be some left.
Click to expand...

You may be in luck, look over in WTS for "everything must go" I think that is item#9 in his listing? I bought a bunch of what he had, but only 2 of those, so there may be some left.


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands Maduro and Carmenere...rainy late afternoon by the swamps


----------



## Olecharlie

Plasencia event at the Abbey. Smoking this Honduran Puro and drinking”Holy Water” beer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Double Post


----------



## Arry75

JFR Lunatic Jackhammer


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## ChrisBB

Mich_smoker said:


> You may be in luck, look over in WTS for "everything must go" I think that is item#9 in his listing? I bought a bunch of what he had, but only 2 of those, so there may be some left.


I took a bunch awhile ago to. 😆 Definitely worth hitting up again. Really good way to try a variety.

Today's smoke.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Mich_smoker

OG machine gun


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

mom really bad about posting wat gars I smoke. Sorry. EZ Sugar cookie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Whiskey Rebellion with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Out to Nashville for Breakfast and now home for a 2nd coffee and cigar. The “Beheaded Baptist” Smokers Abbey new House cigar. Great cigar.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sangria... Perfect pool day by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some freshly roasted Congo Kivu Sopacdi


----------



## Aimless1

No clue. Spicy. Tasty. It was delightful









Nomad


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Liga #9









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Yamasa


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Cocoa, cuban coffee, sweet tobacco, earth, spice and creamy finish











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement


----------



## [email protected]

Padron 2000 maduro while patrolling downtown.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yard work 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with some Columbian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

Made an unusual withdrawal from the lancero collection last night. Great stick!


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

@[email protected] I’m glad you can get a little pleasure with all your responsibilities. Thanks for the work you do.


----------



## [email protected]

@Rondo

I appreciate it. Normally my team (most of us anyway) get together around 2am and have a cigar break. I’m easing the fellas away from swishers and Acids by supplying them stuff I smoke.

I’m about to put a humidor in our office so we all can stock it and hopefully give everyone a chance to try new stuff.

And by the way, your daily photos are incredible.


----------



## bearinvt

I’ve never seen a more perfect perfecto. It took me a minute to decide which end to cut. I think I got it right but it’s starting to unravel so we’ll see. It’s a pretty good stick as far as flavor goes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> I’ve never seen a more perfect perfecto. It took me a minute to decide which end to cut. I think I got it right but it’s starting to unravel so we’ll see. It’s a pretty good stick as far as flavor goes.
> View attachment 317023
> 
> View attachment 317025


Looks like the old Love Potion from CFed
Those were blended by Rojas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> I’ve never seen a more perfect perfecto. It took me a minute to decide which end to cut. I think I got it right but it’s starting to unravel so we’ll see. It’s a pretty good stick as far as flavor goes.
> View attachment 317023
> 
> View attachment 317025


wait...patriots??


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Vermont is still considered New England.

Protocol Themis.


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff LE 22









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

[email protected] said:


> @Rondo
> 
> ...I’m easing the fellas away from swishers and Acids by supplying them stuff I smoke.
> 
> I’m about to put a humidor in our office so we all can stock it and hopefully give everyone a chance to try new stuff...


That's really cool. I put a humidor in my modular fighting position (cubicle) and everyone but the other lone cigar smoker looked at me like I was growing a third eye...


----------



## GunnyJ

Me: Hey it's Maduro Monday. How about a Padron?
Darth Vader: How about a Maduro Monday Monticello?
Me: That's a good idea.
Darth Vader: That's also better alliteration, rebel scum.

Darth Vader wins, flawless victory.


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio, red blend and espresso.


----------



## ChrisBB

My first tatuaje thanks to Aimless1


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Looks like the old Love Potion from CFed
> Those were blended by Rojas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m thinking it was in the lot I bought from you last year when you were making room in your humidor.


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> wait...patriots??


Actually my Jersey girl wife is the Patriots fan. I was a Packers fan when the Patriots were still in Boston playing in the minor leagues. That Wisconsin weather and the green jerseys were irresistible to me.


----------



## Arry75

Jail Bait


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Sumatra favorite 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Exclusivo Natural


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun Columbian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Cavalier


----------



## bowhunter444

Jailbait LE 22









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Miami with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Actually my Jersey girl wife is the Patriots fan. I was a Packers fan when the Patriots were still in Boston playing in the minor leagues. That Wisconsin weather and the green jerseys were irresistible to me.


Actually I don't mind the Patriots...when my team plays them in the big one, they get a ring...or two


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria, cab and espresso.


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Actually I don't mind the Patriots...when my team plays them in the big one, they get a ring...or two


You must be a Gints fan. The Pack took a ring from them too but that was before Brady and Belichek. I have to admit they’ve set a high bar for Super Bowl achievement.


----------



## Aimless1

Was looking for a quick smoke and found this from @ChrisBB


----------



## bearinvt

This and some Glenlivet 12 while watching the rain gently overfill our already swollen aquifers.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Ren Huggins

A little V action


----------



## Arry75

Jason Dumont Noir


----------



## [email protected]

Man, I am glad you enablers twisted my arm into this one! Ramon Allones. A natural sweetness that “almost” seems enhanced. Rich chocolate fruits. The retro, mighty powerful.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Was able to get this in before the rain came down thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Columbian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

With a strong black coffee this morning









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Espinosa, Knuckle Sandwich Maduro with Cold Brew coffee at the Abbey.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel. Hair of the dog I think...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Antiguadad with last night’s roast of Rwandan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

LFD









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Warped Maestro del Tiempo.


----------



## Aimless1

BLTC Last Rites


----------



## Arry75

Chogui DOS 77


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## ChrisBB

EP Carrillo. Idk much about this particular one. Lol. It's tiny


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya dark Sumatra and Guatemalan coffee


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## jmt8706

This guy, and a vanilla latte, great combo.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

That brazilia was wrapped with a hole so big down the center a bus could drive through. Nothing but hot air. Let's try again...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Baka on a rare, work from home, day…


----------



## Aimless1

Nicaraguan Overrun double maduro


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cabaiguan with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Diesel Wicked


----------



## Arry75

Emilio LJZ 2021


----------



## Ren Huggins

Undercrown 10


----------



## TX Cigar

After yard






work.


----------



## Olecharlie

Back to Keto ‘Again’, this is the sweetest tasting thing I’ve had since Monday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Another one from the Aimless1 collection.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Nicely aged Sartori


----------



## Arry75

Green Hornet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

The Wise Man









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Gunna be sad when I run out of these. One of the most enjoyable, consistent sticks I've had.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## ChrisBB

After work smoke. Luciano the dreamer lancero.


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday night enjoying an Opus X Angel's Share









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hello brothers! Been awhile.


----------



## Ren Huggins

AJ Friday for me


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> Hello brothers! Been awhile.
> View attachment 317120


Good to see you're still hanging around brother. We know you're out there grinding and making the big bucks now. Glad you still take some time for a good cigar


----------



## Arry75

Liga 9


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good looking smokes tonight, gentlemen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Rondo

EZ Chocolate Bar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Viaje of unknown origin. Delicious peppered stone fruit and jacked with licorice on the retro. I give it 9 toes on the Dinometer, and I’m real judgy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Looks to be a Exclusivo Nicaragua Leaded but I'm just a Viaje noob.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva Melanio


----------



## MattT

Waiting for the boys to show up here in northern MI for our salmon charter tomorrow. Sometimes it's nice to be the first one up.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Sitting by the fire pit with this and a shot of Glenlivet 12, neat.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow


----------



## Gummy Jones

Drunk chicken original


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and honey Jack's... Beautiful night by the swamps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

300 Manos with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ChrisBB

Diesel DNT.


----------



## Scap

Just lit this. It is one of the 2008 discontinued sticks. No clue if the current offerings are worth a shot, but this old lot tastes great.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sunday Morning breakfast in Nashville; now home for a 2nd coffee and cigar. Rojas rolled these for Fuego Tobacco shop. A Nicaragua Puro starting with a Connecticut shade Nicaragua wrapper. I’m not a connie fan and if I smoke one it’s normally an Ecuadorian, on a Davidoff. This one is tolerable with coffee.

I’m sold on Subtle earth organic coffee from Costco at $12.99 for 2lbs it’s the best I’ve had for the price. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Street taco









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

2021 Lost Angel. What’s the buzz on the 2022s?


----------



## Olecharlie

Event Cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Arry75

21 Bishops Blend


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and sangría. The older I get, the less I want to go to work on Mondays...


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## Gummy Jones

And another one


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## [email protected]

No clue what this was.


----------



## Olecharlie

Alarm went off at 4:40am. Up and consumed a carnivore breakfast. Just finished watering plants and trees while having this Rojas Gallo Pinto Maduro. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> No clue what this was.
> 
> View attachment 317163


Not sure, Mark or Ron would know. Looks good, maybe a Nomad? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

[email protected] said:


> No clue what this was.
> 
> View attachment 317163


Newest from Ezra Zion. Raven something ( I forget lol) how was it? I've got a few chilling before I smoke one.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

It’s not the newest. It’s a long running series and not their best work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I was about to toss it, first 1/3 was very....muted, almost like smoking musty gym socks. About half way it started getting better, graham cracker. I’d like to try another one to see if how they compare.

excellent construction though


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ninjabread Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Red Army Men









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Nacamatale by Saka. I think it was in the victory collection. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I like the Colorado Claro Hexagon a lot but the Alma Fuerte is atill the top Plasencia for me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and cab


----------



## TX Cigar

At the beach.


----------



## ChrisBB

[email protected] said:


> I was about to toss it, first 1/3 was very....muted, almost like smoking musty gym socks. About half way it started getting better, graham cracker. I’d like to try another one to see if how they compare.
> 
> excellent construction though


Well that doesn't sound to good. 😂😂😂

Just sparked up this archetype from one of the ones i got from aimless. It's got a good taste. First time I think I tasted cedar in a cigar.I'm not to good on picking that flavor up. Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jmt8706

Dominican overrun. Very smooth and tasty.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad Signature









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu with some Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

This was in one of the first samplers I got. I forgot I had it. I don't think it's to popular. But idk much about it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tat Tuesday, these are really good.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands Maduro and cab


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> View attachment 317186


Man....what happened to the Gurkha smoking noob?


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 2021


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Man....what happened to the Gurkha smoking noob?


I've been influenced by all of these fancy and different cigars here. The gurkhas gave been lost in the bottom of the humi.


----------



## [email protected]

I believe a Cohiba Red Dot. Only band I found loose in the humidor. Very one dimensional, a sweet tobacco. Great construction, and the ash is rock steady almost staying the same size as unburied bit.


----------



## GunnyJ

Old fashioned made with Old Granddad 114 and a 3 year old Jacob's Ladder


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Panamanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this HC while watering the plants and trees.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Lost and Found Red Laugh The Elmo.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Nomad Melted Rocky Road Ice Cream










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Cain Daytona.


----------



## zcziggy

tfkirk said:


> Nomad Melted Rocky Road Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not your leg... I hope


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy


----------



## tfkirk

Can anyone refresh my memory on this cigar before I smoke it tomorrow?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and honey Jack's.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tfkirk

zcziggy said:


> That's not your leg... I hope


Would you believe my wife’s? Lol. 

My double recliner in my garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Just got home from 3 days at the office. Off until Tuesday. I’ll be around.

Black Works


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

T110









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Panamanian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Mundial Wednesday


----------



## jmt8706

.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Smoking this HC while watering the plants and trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That brand are good cigars, I think it's an AJ line.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sinistro Honor Among Thieves 
A very good cigar for under $7.50


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









An awesome Rojas exclusive from UG
I am experiencing jocundity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome Rojas exclusive from UG
> I am experiencing jocundity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should we start bringing our Webster to the forum?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with some Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Should we start bringing our Webster to the forum?


Check with Charles
He is the linguistics moderator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome Rojas exclusive from UG
> I am experiencing jocundity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Blessed Leaf Doxology


----------



## bowhunter444

Crook of the crown while chilling at my archery club









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bearinvt

An unknown Padron likely from the victory collection. It’s 5 x 50, softly box pressed, with a very dark wrapper. I bet someone can ID it. I might be tempted to grab some if I knew.


----------



## Arry75

64 Anny Padron


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and good old Guinness


----------



## liltemp1bb

My work stick.


----------



## bearinvt

liltemp1bb said:


> My work stick.
> View attachment 317233


Good call. And, by the way, welcome from Vermont.


----------



## liltemp1bb

Thanks bro.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> An unknown Padron likely from the victory collection. It’s 5 x 50, softly box pressed, with a very dark wrapper. I bet someone can ID it. I might be tempted to grab some if I knew.
> View attachment 317230


2000 Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Galactic Gator wi some Panamanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

4:30 wake up yo get some chores done before the heat arrives.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2000 Maduro


Hank you Nathan!


----------



## GunnyJ

Padron and Vesper. I told Darth Vader it'd be cool if someone made a 007 cigar for this. He said "Yeah, those would be great for Bond-ing times like these." That's how the lightsaber duel started...


----------



## Arry75

About to light this Fuente and do some yardwork. Look at the weird crease by the foot...never seen that before though the draw is fine


----------



## jmt8706

This guy has some zing to it.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> 4:30 wake up yo get some chores done before the heat arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my Monday unfortunately. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

888


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CFed Naughty List


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Taco with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

About to enjoy this thanks to Aimless1


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Private Keep Lemon









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Ting


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flat Lux


----------



## Gumby-cr

Un-named 2021


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Solomon


----------



## Olecharlie

This box pressed Robusto and a pour of Eagle Rare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> 888
> 
> View attachment 317242


How do you get that gorgeous depth of field?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OSOK with yesterday’s roast of Timor Leste


----------



## Aimless1

Ruination compliments of @ChrisBB


----------



## ChrisBB

Ave Maria Argentum


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice breeze blowing and lower humidity, for the weekend at least. I’ll take it with a Taco, coffee and Topo Chico











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

A rather large Padron maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> How do you get that gorgeous depth of field?


When you own 100 acres it’s easy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

bearinvt said:


> How do you get that gorgeous depth of field?


I’ve been working out a little. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## zcziggy

I think @bearinvt was asking about @Rondo photography depth of field...not that gorgeous piece of land he has up there


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The shots with my Polaroid don’t look like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The shots with my Polaroid don’t look like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just change the settings on the app


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> Just change the settings on the app


I've been looking for the sunny sixteen setting on my phone but I just can't find it.


----------



## jmt8706

CAO Black I think.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with some Congo Kivu


----------



## bowhunter444

Foundation Highclere Castle









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Ladder and some new Trex


----------



## Ren Huggins

And now for something different...


----------



## ChrisBB

Island jim no. 2


----------



## [email protected]

Very enjoyable smoke!


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Serie 2 and Bound cabernet... Getting ready to storm by the swamps


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## Arry75

Lost Angel 21


----------



## Olecharlie

Man I only smoked one these and kinda discounted it’s worthiness. This one has plenty of rest and it’s a great after Dinner  CH Le Patissier











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

BLTC Lawless


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with some Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Placencia Reserva original. One of the best morning cigars and the first organic if not only from the oldest tobacco co in the World. All of the leaves in the blend are aged for five years after curing and fermentation. And Yes it’s a PURO… along with my now favorite coffee “Stubtle Earth” organic coffee to kick off Fathers Day!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th in natural. Happy Father's day guys!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuerte with a cup of Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> View attachment 317299


Seriously Ron, do you have a professional photographer on retainer?


----------



## bearinvt

Prensado Churchill


----------



## zcziggy

SD Firethorn and lemon soda...happy fathers day!!


----------



## bowhunter444

Saka's Unstolen Valor









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@bearinvt Just the same iPhone as everyone else. 

Araposa Negra


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not the worst but probably the weirdest pairing I've ever had. LFD Candela and a sour.


----------



## MattT

Seemed appropriate.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender #6


----------



## ChrisBB

Ezra Zion fortune cookie.








Awful pic I know. 🤣🤣

Happy father's Day to any dad's out there.


----------



## GunnyJ

Darth Vader: "Hey, it's Sunday, how about a Sunday Gravy?"
Me: "Aces meatbag (man, he hates that), how about an Aviation to go with it?"
Darth Vader (trying to conceal anger): "Well...Obi-Wan _did _say I was the best pilot he knew."
Me: "True. Happy Fathers Day!!!"

That's how the light saber duel started...


----------



## Olecharlie

It Monday yard work and yard gar time!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with a Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Rondo

Protocol Themis


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

No idea. From a local shop. Here goes nothing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain with some Ethiopian Yirgacheffe







coffee


----------



## bearinvt

BLTC Super Deluxe


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## zcziggy

SD Manzanita, Buck Shack red blend and espresso


----------



## [email protected]

Nice selection of cigars this evening!


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## ChrisBB

First of the Padron I took from the cigarking motherlode. Not sure the series.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan Overrun with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Memento Mori









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Jake toro


----------



## [email protected]

This Bishops Blend is aging like a fine wine! Easily one of top 5 cigars so far this year. 
It was a battle between this and a Jacobs Ladder tonight.
M


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

64 Anny Imperial


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Tanzania coffee coffee


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Diesel UHC


----------



## Olecharlie

At Smokers Abbey











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Round 2, wife said internet is out until 4:00  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Another one from Aimless. What is the difference between this and the lost art? I already know I like this one. ☺


----------



## bowhunter444

Carolina Reaper









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and sweet iced tea


----------



## Aimless1

Monte Cristo compliments of @ChrisBB


----------



## bearinvt

Protocol and a Pilsner


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Platino


----------



## MyFatherFan

It's been a good while since I could enjoy a cigar. Decided to go with a favorite of mine.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Little backed up on posts but couple standouts
























@BlueRidgePuffer 








@Humphrey's Ghost








@Rondo

















@Wheels Up

Tonights Smoke thanks @bearinvt


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BLTC Royalty









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Celebrating tonight. Start a new job on Monday. Padron No.90 Maduro and some Ardbeg Kelpie not in the picture.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congrats green man
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Arry75

Alec Bradly Fine and Rare


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and cab after a 15 hour day


----------



## MyFatherFan

Relaxation at its finest!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

Sup, Mitch. 

This is a good HVC.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Good to see you Mitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Having my 3 egg yokes coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Panamanian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Craft 22. This years release are very good.


----------



## Rondo

46 









Happy FF


----------



## MyFatherFan

Glad to get back fellas. Looks like plenty of enabling still taking place here haha. Hope all has been well.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Oneoff with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with an Opus X









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

I didnt even realize it was Fuente Friday. LoL. 
Something special for me.


----------



## Rondo

@ChrisBB review that stick, Please. 


Dark Sumatra on the new deck. Now I just need some cozy furniture.


----------



## [email protected]

while not a true Fuente, it is made by Robert Holt and Robert has 6 letters and the 6th letter of the alphabet is F so....it’s practically a Fuente.


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## jmt8706

Diesel with a dark red foot band, whatever kind that is.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

my sticks don't compare to yours so maybe the background will appease you. Sadly it rolled into the dishware 3 times before said picture took place ruining the ash.


----------



## jmt8706

MFTIC said:


> my sticks don't compare to yours so maybe the background will appease you. Sadly it rolled into the dishware 3 times before said picture took place ruining the ash.
> View attachment 317415


We have a saying on this forum, "Smoke what you like, like what you smoke." No judgement here. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

jmt8706 said:


> We have a saying on this forum, "Smoke what you like, like what you smoke." No judgement here.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


Sometimes I privately judge yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Fuente Friday with a five and a half year old Anejo...not a huge Fuente smoker but this was a really good stick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Fuego with some Panamanian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Honey and Hand Granades and sweet iced tea.


----------



## Olecharlie

This awesomeness and black stubble Earth coffee with Topo Chico











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Long Live the King









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

EZ candy bar


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus and Bound cab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Haut 10 with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sometimes I privately judge yours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, what's my rating? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Had a nice day with friends and family, now time to relax a bit.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Southern Draw Cedrus and Bound cab
> 
> View attachment 317425


It's a Southern Draw kinda day

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Celebrating tonight. Start a new job on Monday. Padron No.90 Maduro and some Ardbeg Kelpie not in the picture.
> View attachment 317391


Congrats! Good to see you around the forums again.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Definition Cigars Prolific


----------



## Olecharlie

Dang, It’s still hot out here













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Chicken and waffles maduro 








ez


----------



## TX Cigar

First time trying pigs nose scotch.


----------



## MFTIC

Simple the best. Better than all the...other few i've tried. In heaven for the the first 1/3, still loving the 2nd, by the last 3rd ill admit I was a little cigared out.  Paired with my homebrew Pale Ale with some hop to it.








My son dropped this off for me. **** probably has better taste than I.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with some Panamanian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

It's been too long, once again. This time it took some broken and bruised ribs to slow me down enough to enjoy a cigar...


----------



## jmt8706

@Olecharlie , from the last secret santa thing i believe. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Aquitaine in the shade. It’s a steamer today.










Yesterday, Mama showing two cubs where the good berry patches are.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> It's been too long, once again. This time it took some broken and bruised ribs to slow me down enough to enjoy a cigar...
> View attachment 317438


I don’t know if there has been a year that you haven’t been laid up from riding since you’ve been on here.
It really isn’t supposed to be a life-threatening sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Southern Draw Rose of Sharon


----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Kudzu and Jamaican cola


----------



## ChrisBB

Ezra Zion raven edition.

Yesterday I tried an EP Carrillo new wave Connecticut. It was okay I guess. Nothing special.


----------



## bowhunter444

Intergalactic









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Burundi coffe


----------



## Arry75

Favilla Cosecha 2016


----------



## Rondo

Amazon Basin


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Been hanging with my botl Marty from NJ at the lake with no internet and I didn't bother to take any photos but trust me, we smoked a lot of cigars.


----------



## bearinvt

Back home with this Warped Hacienda.


----------



## bowhunter444

HVC Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Campo with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and The Prisoner


----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this one. A gift. So far it's very good.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Enjoying the night before sunset


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

100° in the tropics of Oregon tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Brass Knuckles


----------



## TX Cigar

1792 bourbon. And the wise man


----------



## Rondo

Warped Nicotina


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with some Bolivian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Rondo said:


> View attachment 317481


I have often wondered if you mow yourself or have it done. Lines are consistently straight. Great looking yard!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat T110 with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

LA Riqueza while setting up the camper









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

This one is from the ghost stash or the victory collection or both cuz I’ve got three of them. It’s a Matilde Renacer I think


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Enjoying the night before sunset
> View attachment 317462


wait...night comes before the sunset in hotlanta?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A couple here



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The second one is for @dino lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Watching s






ome much needed rain.


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and sweet iced tea


----------



## MattT

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times. Not to worry, backups are en route. Liga Undercrown Maduro with some Fishers to wash it down.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Banner/The Hulk


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46 some apple pie moonshine and a campfire. Life is good!









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My letter carrier mows my lawn. 
Metamorphosis after dinner.


----------



## TX Cigar

After bbqing on the grill, a little pigs nose scotch and Carillo Dusk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Green Hornet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with some Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Amazon Basin


----------



## Aimless1

Berserker compliments of @ChrisBB


----------



## bowhunter444

Avion broadleaf









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HHG with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Today but the afternoon is  out here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Jamaican cola


----------



## bearinvt

OSOK with Copenhagen.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bone crusher


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Warped Wednesday Eagles Descent


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

White Johnny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Anakin may be returning to the Light Side being next to The Truth...


----------



## Olecharlie

Outside chores before the heat hits











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Unknown Nomad with my morning coffee









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

At Smoker’s Abbey 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

What do you think of the Tuxtla Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH Buckeye Land with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bearinvt

MM. The rest has been salubrious.


----------



## zcziggy

SD Manzanita and The Art Cooper red blend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> MM. The rest has been salubrious.
> View attachment 317527


You’ve been hanging out with Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Last night at the campground want to get home before the holiday weekend craziness gets here. Padron 64'









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Arry75

CH LC 21


----------



## MattT

Relaxing after a long day.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

@Rondo 

Why does it look like a burning fella kicked back with his arms folded behind his head


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with a cup of Peruvian coffee to jumpstart the weekend


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Three Kingdom’s with some Burundi Karuzi coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff The Late Hour









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@[email protected] Johnny Storm lives across the field and occasionally stops by. That’s where I make him sit. It’s a very friendly neighborhood.


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 2, red wine and espresso...life is good.


----------



## Arry75

Ashton ESG


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You’ve been hanging out with Charles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish!


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @Humphrey's Ghost really been liking Rojas lately and this is just another gem, thoroughly enjoyed this one


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Carolina Reaper


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Viaje Carolina Reaper
> 
> View attachment 317561


Does it live up to its name?


----------



## MFTIC

This stick didn't make this noob sick, but it was a bit much for me Still couldn't put it down though.
Smelled really good! I should probably stay away from the toro for awhile.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MFTIC said:


> View attachment 317563
> 
> This stick didn't make this noob sick, but it was a bit much for me Still couldn't put it down though.
> Smelled really good! I should probably stay away from the toro for awhile.


That’s not a lightweight cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Reserva Original with freshly roasted Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Scap

Eye of the Shark 80th with home roasted Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Mich_smoker

ninja bread man


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> Does it live up to its name?


It was a delicious cigar but I didn’t find it to be a total pepper bomb though. Mind you it was my second stick of the night following and with some Mezcal libations so my taste buds were pretty numb by then. 😁


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I had forgotten I have some of these from about seven years ago
My tastes have changed but it’s a decent smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Casdagli Daughters of the Wind


----------



## Arry75

Recluse


----------



## bowhunter444

Pepin Garcia 15th anniversary









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with some Burundi coffee


----------



## Rondo

Birds and bunnies on the grass.


----------



## TX Cigar

Rojas house blend I believe?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins

Feels like I should've put on my smoking jacket for this one


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier LE 2021


----------



## MFTIC

Wife was gone for the night so decided to have a One Night Stand.








haha. mowed the lawn special for this.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Paired with a creamy iced coffee.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Master Blender #8


----------



## bearinvt

Corto


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Christmas in July with a Christmas cookie









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Diamond Crown Black Diamond


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and red blend for a scorcher afternoon by the swamps.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Caldwell PCS


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Arry75

Padron 1926 Anniversary no 1


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari


----------



## Arry75

El Chapo


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Grolsch. Happy 4th of July guys!


----------



## Arry75

15 Minutes of Fame


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Chefs edition









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

son stopped by last night and we had the Padrons. Once again a little more than I like. This VegaFina is more my style with a cold brew martini


----------



## Arry75

CAO Firewalker


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy 4th.


----------



## Arry75

OSOK


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Amazon Basin









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My first RP Sun Grown. Thanks @ChrisBB Hope you’ve recovered from Covid.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with Rwandan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

SD Manzanita and Jamaican cola


----------



## bearinvt

From Esteli by way of the ghost stash I think. It’s nice.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Series P and lots of humidity

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

Jailbait


----------



## [email protected]

With a lightly carbonated lemon lime drink.
Pretty nice. 
M


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra


----------



## jmt8706

Thanks @Arry75 , very good cigar. I don't remember why you sent me cigars though lol, been a while 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks @Arry75 , very good cigar. I don't remember why you sent me cigars though lol, been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


Hey, I’m glad you enjoyed it but I can’t take credit for it. I didn’t send It to you…sorry 😁


----------



## Olecharlie

…


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Call to Arms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Rwandan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands maduro and red wine


----------



## bearinvt

Another from either the ghost stash or the victory collection. The appearance didn’t impress me so I was a bit skeptical about it. I went ahead and lit it and did a little research. Turns out it’s got a story.

A blender named Jose Blanco who has been working for some big name outfits including A Fuente produced it and it drew a bit of fanfare back when it was released. CFed had a slew of five star reviews in 2014 - 2017 so this one’s been resting a while. This one is a lonsdale and is quite good.

Thanks to the bro that sent it along!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Another from either the ghost stash or the victory collection. The appearance didn’t impress me so I was a bit skeptical about it. I went ahead and lit it and did a little research. Turns out it’s got a story.
> 
> A blender named Jose Blanco who has been working for some big name outfits including A Fuente produced it and it drew a bit of fanfare back when it was released. CFed had a slew of five star reviews in 2014 - 2017 so this one’s been resting a while. This one is a lonsdale and is quite good.
> 
> Thanks to the bro that sent it along!
> View attachment 317673


From a box purchase in 2016 with my old buddy @Kidvegas
Probably mellowed some since then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th Anniversary with some Mezcal, I'm on staycation


----------



## ChrisBB

My first 64. This is a natural wrapper.


----------



## TX Cigar

earlier and now.


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Hey, I’m glad you enjoyed it but I can’t take credit for it. I didn’t send It to you…sorry


Ok, haha, I can't remember. Whoever sent that, thanks. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

bearinvt said:


> Another from either the ghost stash or the victory collection. The appearance didn’t impress me so I was a bit skeptical about it. I went ahead and lit it and did a little research. Turns out it’s got a story.
> 
> A blender named Jose Blanco who has been working for some big name outfits including A Fuente produced it and it drew a bit of fanfare back when it was released. CFed had a slew of five star reviews in 2014 - 2017 so this one’s been resting a while. This one is a lonsdale and is quite good.
> 
> Thanks to the bro that sent it along!
> View attachment 317673


 My local B&M owner is friends with Jose Blanco and has a few boxes of these. He got a pretty big haul a couple years ago and is now almost out. I have a few from the series and enjoy them on occasion.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with some Brazilian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Black Pearl. Underrated cigar IMO.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Great stick I just got in a trade.
Smoked chocolate cupcake with a white pepper.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with some Sumatra coffee


----------



## Arry75

Grilling up some ribs and trying to maintain 300 degrees enjoying a Tat T110


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Rondo i could be wrong, yet I’m fairly certain that’s an EZ hypnotic


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Great stick I just got in a trade.
> Smoked chocolate cupcake with a white pepper.
> 
> View attachment 317687


Einie has the right idea. Great view, with a great cigar, cant beat that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones, Bound cab and espresso


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Arry75 rocking the Trex


----------



## bearinvt

Another one of the sticks from a bulk package. Pretty loosely rolled so the smoke is thick as a brick - no flies on me.


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> @Arry75 rocking the Trex


Sadly Rondo, it isn’t all Trex. The flooring and support is pressure treated and just the railings are Trex. My budget didn’t allow for a complete Trex deck if I wanted to do my outdoor man pad with the pavers and rain escape system. So I still have to stain the floorboards every few years but that is far easier than railings and spindles too. Your deck looks amazing! Are those the railings with the cable systems? My wife wanted those but that too was out of budget


----------



## Arry75

Sin Compromiso


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

BWS Hyena









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Last Call


----------



## Arry75

Viaje


----------



## Rondo

A Haiku

Cromagnon
But aside my Aquitaine,
can you see the plane?








​


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex


----------



## Nate334

Punch knuckle Buster maduro, someone mentioned it somewhere and I saw it at my local b&m thought I’d try it. It’s good


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hypnotiq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## bowhunter444

The Tabernacle









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Couple of sticks in northern MI.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hyena, red blend and espresso


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## ChrisBB

Liga Privada compliments of Aimless1

Cold draw taste fantastic


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Fuego with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

CAO gold Churchill.


----------



## Arry75

BB 21, so good...


----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad Triple Chocolate Cake









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Dark Sumatra, red blend and espresso...very humid by the swamps tonight.


----------



## GunnyJ

Pints n' Padrons...


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

There's a lot to like in that picture. Well done.


GunnyJ said:


> Pints n' Padrons...


----------



## Arry75

Padron 64 Anniversary


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

Crow Blackbird


----------



## MFTIC

Last nights paired with some NON-alcoholic thing. 








OMG, this was horrible. Swear i tasted chemicals.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## Gummy Jones

Second anejo of the night


----------



## MFTIC

Diamond Crown


----------



## Nate334

undercrown maduro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed with a lattė









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Caldwell Pacific standard. Awhile ago cigar page had a 7 pack sampler for only $29.99. now that same pack is still $29.99 but only has 5 cigars. LoL. So far I've only had this and the king is dead and I like this one more. At least at first.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Yamasa


----------



## zcziggy

Vudú Dark courtesy of @jmt8706 and iced tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Private Keep, Chartreuse with a cup of Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Warped Chinchalle Flor Fina
with a <gasp>Mimosa?








Verypleasant!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Relatos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

From the Aimless collection


----------



## Arry75

Aganorsa Supreme Leaf


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun Columbian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

3 egg yoke coffee and a Beheaded Baptist 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

TNT while cleaning the boat









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Taco with a cup of Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Columbian coffee


----------



## GunnyJ

First Cedrus, I like it.


----------



## jmt8706

UC Shade, and found some Sprecher at the store.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a ME II









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ME II with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus, barn find red wine and espresso


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Alma Del Fuego is Soul of Fire in Spanish… having this one with my last pour or Redbreast Irish 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## GunnyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Alma Del Fuego is Soul of Fire in Spanish… having this one with my last pour or Redbreast Irish


All the way around good time!


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## TX Cigar

With Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## Ender1553

Havent had an NC in a while, and its tuesday...









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with some Columbian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

I’m not a RP fan, someone gifted me this one. Its a good morning smoke with coffee. A smaller RG would have probably made it better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

CFED Chick Magnet with a caramel lattè










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BWS Memento MorI with a cup of Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Whiskey Row









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Something fancy to celebrate another trip around the sun.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congrats zig!
Here’s to many more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Rothchildes wrapped in maduro


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Congrats zig!
> Here’s to many more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man... I sure hope so


----------



## TX Cigar

After some yardwork and testing out a new Blackstone griddle.


----------



## Arry75

HVC Hot Cake


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Many happy returns of the day, Z.

Time to start the weekend.


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy belated Birthday @zcziggy !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Another Caldwell "The King is Dead". Good cigar, not my favorite ever, but I think they're pretty good. Then _this _happens...I've never had this happen before and it did not affect the way the cigar smoked at all. In fact it smoked extremely well and I only had to ash it once about halfway through. For as crazy as it burned, this was a good smoke.


----------



## Nate334

la aroma de Cuba, another cigar I saw recommended in various threads that I saw in a recent trip to a new b&m. Really good so far


----------



## Olecharlie

Gotta Luv a 26! With morning coffee…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Something fancy to celebrate another trip around the sun.
> 
> View attachment 317806


Happy belated bday ziggy!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Morning coffee cigar










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Side view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Barbarino


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and The Prisoner....seemed like a good pairing


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Barbarino
> 
> View attachment 317823


One of many diverse tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Getting a jump on Fuente Friday with this Anejo 50


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Rojas Bluebonnet


----------



## GunnyJ

One of CP's hot singles on the newly constructed crosscut sled...I mean it's kinda like a hot chick on a muscle car right? Right? Anyone?

** sigh **


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Dark Sumatra










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## [email protected]

Hahaha. Most pampered dog ever.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cabaiguan with a cup of Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Shark









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha. Most pampered dog ever.


He deserves it after what he’s been thru.


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu Series 1, red blend and espresso


----------



## TX Cigar

At the camp site.


----------



## ChrisBB

Padron Black.


----------



## bearinvt

Cavalier Geneve SE 2021 and a Texas mule by the fire pit. It’s getting a little chilly out.


----------



## MFTIC

Pepper cream soda with Sazerac Rye








Really diggin this one right now. Thanks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good day, all.


----------



## zcziggy

Diesel courtesy of @jmt8706 and iced sweet tea


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje T110 Tuxtla









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

tfkirk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick smoke though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes and honey Jack's


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oneoff with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## Nate334

oliva v melanio, great cigar to relax after work


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## tfkirk

Twin Pines. The wife is hoping it my last one of the night. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Solomon from Underground Cigars


----------



## MFTIC

Warped flor del valle with some nasty 1924


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@MFTIC i really like that ash tray. Where did you find it?


----------



## MFTIC

LOL, searched for a long time for something I liked. Etsy, who would have guessed?
*edit. downside is i believe it is mass produced, not made by hand. But i like it.


----------



## Rondo

Araposa Negra


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

T52 with some Brazilian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Noel Rojas Gallo Pinto while doing yard work. And my 3 egg yokes coffee.. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tfkirk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that say Blanco?
Because it doesn’t look like a Blanco nine band
Or does it say Blanca?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

PB Cookie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Sumatra coffee


----------



## Arry75

Mi Querida Triqui Traca


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## bowhunter444

Ez Blending session









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

@Rondo Thank you for that picture. Been killin me trying to guess if you have a single chair in the middle of a field or on a deck looking out. I will miss the mystery!


----------



## MFTIC

One night stand? My wife decided to join me out at the cocktails table.


----------



## vroom_vroom

Epic craft cured from a box I bought 18 months ago when we had my little ones baby shower. First camping trip (more like a traveling circus)
seemed like a good reason to bust one out. Smokes pretty good for raining at the moment. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BLTC VIATICUM


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo 20th with a cup of Sumatra coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita, red blend and espresso...


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

C-4









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## ChrisBB

Idk how I managed to take such an awful picture of such a nice cigar. 😂😂


----------



## dstacy969

Just got home from work, starting my “weekend.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Brazilian coffee


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Hopefully 1 more need to go to a wake of a good friend then some cards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Best Seller









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Rwandan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

I thought I had a tat in my stash but it didn’t jump out at me so I went with this cro-mag. Maybe my psyche wanted some roma therapy cuz it’s hitting the spot.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

I visited a cigar lounge today I used to frequent in a part of town I don't get to much anymore and got to try a newer blend I hadn't had before from one of my favorite NC brands, *Warped Nicotina*. Reminded me a lot of their Corto, but larger and with a Corojo wrapper. Really good, but really strong too. Not quite LFD Double Ligero strong, but knocking on that door anyway (SBC says Med-Full, but it's way beyond that). Highly recommended if you like high-octane! (looking at you Dino @UBC03)


----------



## ChrisBB

Compliments of aimless..


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Dark Sumatra and some cab


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2020


----------



## [email protected]

First cigar in almost 2 weeks. Been having rounds with my first case of covid after dodging it for 2 and half years.


----------



## TX Cigar

Couple from today.


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori


----------



## OneStrangeOne

642 Flathead with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## tfkirk

Kings County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Companion
Best thing Gellis has put out in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Side view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Rwandan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Cromagnom









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días, rasta kola and espresso


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

3+ years rest on this lancero...delicious










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Another one from Aimless. I've never had the sun grown undercrown.


----------



## Aimless1

Last of the @ChrisBB stash. Nice way to remember the exchange.


----------



## tfkirk

Montenegro Batista Robusto Extra Privada CC Exclusive

Btw the Hot Cake burned crappy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

RP Autumn Collection


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 26th Anniversary no 1


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Hoyo Dark Sumatra and some cab
> 
> View attachment 317920


Luv that little fellow, always in my rotation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Starting the weekend in a delicious way.


----------



## GunnyJ

A Rose of Sharon by any other name just isn't the same...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Peruvian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

This guy paired with a creamy, sweet iced coffee.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate334

punch elite, first try 1st third is good so far. Loses a few points cuz it ashed on my pants 😂


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Santa Muerte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Geisha hanging at my archery club









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

See the rainbow near the windmills?


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus and sweet iced tea.


----------



## tfkirk

Rough day at work today the heat and humidity is unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Mexican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Still too hot outside 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Still too hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you Charles
101° today in Central Oregon
I hope to get a smoke in around 10 PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Barba Amarillo, so far pretty good, perfect draw and burn..


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Johnny Walker Black.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Nate334




----------



## talisker10

Undercrown and lasagna


----------



## jmt8706

Firethorn and sweet tea










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## jmt8706

jmt8706 said:


> Firethorn and sweet tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


I didn't expect the final third to be a sweet tobacco flavor reminiscent of a good connie. Was a pleasant surprise. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Double Chateau Sun Grown









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I should have dry boxed it, it’s still incredibly good smoke but this thing is wet!


----------



## zcziggy

A very good WW2 read and Flatbed Panacea courtesy of @jmt8706


----------



## Rondo

Shark night


----------



## MattT

After dinner smoke. Got a soft spot for the San Andreas stuff.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Compliments of Aimless1
I'm excited to try this one.


----------



## Arry75

Padron Family Reserve no 95


----------



## Olecharlie

Two nice ones within 50ft while I’m smoking.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

*Perla del Mar Shade








Not sure if it was the cigar or the company. Had a few coworkers over for drinks and cigars. Nice time.*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Started with this and had to pitch it, that’s two out of this box that have had major construction issues.








moved on to a Nicaraguan overrun


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Started with this and had to pitch it, that’s two out of this box that have had major construction issues.
> View attachment 317976
> 
> moved on to a Nicaraguan overrun


Got rid of all the Blackbird I had
Wasn’t impressed with any of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMV CIGAR

2016 Las Calaveras


----------



## tfkirk

2 for the pool to start the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DMV CIGAR said:


> 2016 Las Calaveras


Can I renew my registration with you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## MattT

Drew Estate Nightshade. A decent stick for the price. Kind of my "ah whatever" go to.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Montecristo Platinum Series









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I’m not much of a fan of Churchill lengths, but this is a great cigar.


----------



## zcziggy

Aladino with some local central Florida red blend.


----------



## bowhunter444

Three Kingdoms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped maestro


----------



## ChrisBB

Southern draw kudzu in a lonsdale








And now with my buddies and Acid Roam. first time with both of these I really liked the kudzu just wish it was a bigger vitola. Although it burned way slower then I expected.









I just started the acid it's a really light cigar. Almost Taste like black tea. ￼


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2021


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Smoking an EZ while getting some yard work done before the heat. Suppose to hit 110° with the heat index today









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO 22, 30 year redux with some Bolivian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

One from the Aimless collection. I've heard good things about this cigar.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

With a Fresca


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Carlos Torano Exodus 50








WOW. That was ..... pleasant! Didn't want to finish.


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and cab...good to be back home.


----------



## ChrisBB

Ezra Zion. I'm not sure what the series is. Maybe Humphrey's Ghost could help me out?


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Yamasa


----------



## jmt8706

ChrisBB said:


> Compliments of Aimless1
> I'm excited to try this one.
> View attachment 317972


Corojo?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> Ezra Zion. I'm not sure what the series is. Maybe Humphrey's Ghost could help me out?
> View attachment 318002


Looks like one of the truffles from Nomad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstacy969

Montecristo Platinum Series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with some Bolivian coffee


----------



## tfkirk

3 of the Rothschilds and 2 lanceros the last 2 days. Awesome smokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

EZ yesterday and crook today.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

I think this one is Chocolate Chip Cookie









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Series V lancero.


----------



## ChrisBB

jmt8706 said:


> Corojo?


 Tbh I have no idea. I don't remember seeing what kinda tobacco it was.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MUWAT with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones, cab and espresso


----------



## MattT

Beautiful evening for a porch sitter...









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## GunnyJ

The Cousin Eddie pairing was yesterday, Maduro Monday is today. El Gueguense was a really good cigar minus the minor tunneling incident that I had to try to fix.


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2022, ROTT but I couldn't resist as I have 23 other ones and i have a feeling more are coming in my $50 & $30 SB COTM clubs. Tested at 70% on my humidimeter so a bit wet but....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Bolivian coffee


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin Pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Definitely a top 10 for me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano oval, red blend and espresso.


----------



## bearinvt

EZ Eminence with a 3 brand bourbon blend.


----------



## Olecharlie

Its been too long since I had a Corto











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday


----------



## bowhunter444

NBK Lizard King at the campground









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Been a long tiring weekend but this killer bee is hitting the spot


----------



## GunnyJ

I think my B&M tobacconist gave me this last year. Not bad, but I wouldn't rush out to buy it (especially at the price).


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

First time with this cigar, and first time with this particular scotch. Glenlivet Caribbean Reserve. Both pretty good.


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tfkirk

From 5/2020 no idea what company rolled them though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

A real gem after a couple years rest










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Perdomo Champagne 10th anniversary with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

First one from the Diesel sideshow collection started with pinhead


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and good old cab


----------



## Olecharlie

House blend direct sublime maduro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Santa Muerte









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Tatuaje Avion, big thanks to @BlueRidgePuffer


----------



## Arry75

Padron 50th


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] what did you think my good sir?


----------



## [email protected]

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @[email protected] what did you think my good sir?


Man, that thing was minty, creamy, mapley, chocolatey goodness. I’d love to throw a box of these in a humidor for the smell alone. First hour and half that thing burned perfectly. Started to ramp up strength about where I cut it off with about 1.5-2” left.

Certainly box worthy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Room 101 SA
107° in the great Northwest today 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Room 101 SA
> 107° in the great Northwest today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot enough for ya?


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Hot enough for ya?


not unless they have 90% RH like in the swamps...crybabies


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> not unless they have 90% RH like in the swamps...crybabies


87% today 
I’m going to have to start calling Central Oregon the swamps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Montecristo







Texas Edition with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X Lost City









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Villa Casdagli XHAXHI BOBI, paired with Weller Antique 107 Proof, Great cigar, Great whiskey 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

SD Kudzu and sweet iced tea


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ChrisBB

Lost and found Butter









That big stem you see in the pic is only one of many. LoL. Never seen so many stems on a wrapper before. It definitely isn't winning any awards for looks. 😂


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## TX Cigar

Cigars International in DFW.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Metamorphosis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Araposa Negra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Fuente Friday. Thanks to whoever sent this.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a good cigar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a Chateau Fuentes Natural









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Friday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días, red blend and espresso


----------



## MFTIC

Last night.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Geisha


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## MFTIC

Trinidad espiritu








Loves it. Tight drawl.


----------



## bearinvt

300 Hands maduro. I’ll be cooking chicken and corn on the cob on that smudge pretty soon.


----------



## ChrisBB

Arry75 said:


> Viaje The Geisha
> 
> View attachment 318089


How is it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Gran Oferta with some Costa Rican coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Pichardo Maduro


----------



## Arry75

ChrisBB said:


> How is it?


It was a good cigar but probably the most Mild Viaje I’ve had so far. It was more Medium bodied and I got some cedar notes with some light chocolate coming through. Construction was perfect as it required no touch ups and burned straight and slow and it took me through three hours to put it down.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## jmt8706

Quick smoke 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Doing some work out at my hunting club with a Warped Gran Reserva









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Street Tacos, with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff LE 2022


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and a really good cab


----------



## Mich_smoker

pecan pie


----------



## tfkirk

1st All Saints totally awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Toro yesterday and corona now











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Warped Eagles Decent Toro Especial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## bearinvt

This one seems really salty.


----------



## ChrisBB

DBL Mafu.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue with some Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> This one seems really salty.
> View attachment 318103


You, or the cigar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Hellion









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rojas UG exclusive from a few years back that I can’t remember the name of
Damned Alzheimer’s
Great stick though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Plasencia Reserva Original Churchill 7x48


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sweet iced tea


----------



## tfkirk

Illusion Original Documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Mil Dias


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You, or the cigar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My saltiness is a given.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Arry75

Epic Maduro


----------



## bowhunter444

Green Hornet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate334




----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria


----------



## bearinvt

I think this Grimalkin is from the ghost stash


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Opus X


----------



## Arry75

Cedro to finish the weekend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pecan Pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikg9999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

It's in the 60's here 
Montecristo Platinum


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Hi I’m Mark
My preferred pronouns are fed-up and sick & tired
I am an old white guy sitting on my patio wearing old brown loafers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hi I’m Mark
> My preferred pronouns are fed-up and sick & tired
> I am an old white guy sitting on my patio wearing old brown loafers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you do with the blue dress?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> What did you do with the blue dress?


According to the Stones, the devil wears it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Sunday Gravy Rosamarino









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hi I’m Mark
> My preferred pronouns are fed-up and sick & tired
> I am an old white guy sitting on my patio wearing old brown loafers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add "ready to retire" and we can be the FUSTRTR. Curivari for maduro Monday.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## ChrisBB

La Madrina and a curious cat. 😂


----------



## MFTIC

Big Papi


----------



## Arry75

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## ChrisBB

One more for tonight. Compliments of Aimless1. I already know I love this cigar. ☺


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> According to the Stones, the devil wears it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Devil wears Prada


----------



## Rondo

This is very good.


----------



## Wheels Up

Taking an afternoon thunderstorm break with an Ashton Symmetry.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Metamorphosis









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Burundi coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Rothchildes with some iced spring water.


----------



## [email protected]

What is it?



Rondo said:


> This is very good.
> View attachment 318171


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and pinot noir. This guy used to visit once in a while... I think he moved in now.


----------



## ChrisBB

Boneshaker Tombstone. Lol "strongly handmade Nicaraguan"


----------



## Arry75

Padron 1964 Anniversary


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

[email protected] said:


> What is it?


EZ Bee’s Knees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

in the spirit of winged insects.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

2015 Viaje Holiday Blend this morning. seven years in, it still has plenty of kick.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Sup Wheels


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Fuego with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

Rondo said:


> Sup Wheels


I’m just living the Alabama Man dream. Thinking about taking a couple cars down off the blocks in my front yard soon. Don’t wanna raise property values around here too much though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

German Engineered Cigars RVGN










I think there might be a lauguage barrier between the Germans and wherever this was made. The SB description calls this a torpedo and the number on the band denotes the pointy vitola but this clearly is not that!



























RVGN #36 Short Torpedo


Buy RVGN #36 Short Torpedo Online at Small Batch Cigar: Now hitting the United States, Rauchvergnügen German Engineered Cigars or RVGN, this 3 1/2 x 60 vitola combines german precision with Dominican heritage.




www.smallbatchcigar.com


----------



## bowhunter444

Guardian of the Farm









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My last Mode 5. This was a great box.


----------



## bearinvt

HR Blue toro with a couple years rest. Quite good.


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and Pinot Noir


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Four Kicks 2022


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias


----------



## ChrisBB

I'm not even sure when I got this. I have another one to. 🤷
Gilberto Olivia reserve


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## jmt8706

I have one more left, gunna be a shame when they're gone.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Arry75 said:


> German Engineered Cigars RVGN
> 
> View attachment 318190
> 
> 
> I think there might be a lauguage barrier between the Germans and wherever this was made. The SB description calls this a torpedo and the number on the band denotes the pointy vitola but this clearly is not that!
> 
> View attachment 318191
> 
> 
> View attachment 318192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVGN #36 Short Torpedo
> 
> 
> Buy RVGN #36 Short Torpedo Online at Small Batch Cigar: Now hitting the United States, Rauchvergnügen German Engineered Cigars or RVGN, this 3 1/2 x 60 vitola combines german precision with Dominican heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smallbatchcigar.com


Did you get that from the TCA care package too?


----------



## Arry75

ADRUNKK said:


> Did you get that from the TCA care package too?


It was in a Small Batch $30 COTM in May


----------



## ADRUNKK

Arry75 said:


> It was in a Small Batch $30 COTM in May


Okay. I got that same cigar from a different COTM but they call theirs a care package.

I was hoping you we're getting the same care package, unfortunately I've never seen anyone else post about theirs on here. 

About 14 months ago they sent out a Serino Artisan cigar in their care package that looks like a 50 caliber bullet. I thought it was more of a collectors piece/gimmick so I never smoked it. But a couple days ago I fired it up and it was a pretty damn good cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Had to try one. Smoked great ROTT.
This blend has a sweeter note than the barborosa. Little hot today hanging out at my archery club
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I’ll join you Bow
Love this blend


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Cedrus and red blend


----------



## bowhunter444

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’ll join you Bow
> Love this blend
> View attachment 318208


I think with a little age this is gonna be a phenomenal cigar

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DOTW


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bowhunter444 said:


> I think with a little age this is gonna be a phenomenal cigar
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Only downside is the fragile wrapper


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Viaje


----------



## Arry75

bowhunter444 said:


> Had to try one. Smoked great ROTT.
> This blend has a sweeter note than the barborosa. Little hot today hanging out at my archery club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


I should have bought some when I saw UG had them, I figured everybody will have them soon….guess I’ll have to wait


----------



## MFTIC

Sancho Panza
hecho a Mano?


----------



## Rondo

Metamorphosis


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Last nights smoke and tonight’s thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## [email protected]

Like a steak from Applebee’s. It’ll work in a pinch, but it’s certainly nothing to brag about.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caldwel, Mad MoFo with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From my man Rondo
I have a strange urge to start a drug cartel, but feel I’m too tall


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Memento Mori with a cup of Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Finally getting a little rain been extremely dry here









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Much better than last nights!!! Full flavor.


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## Rondo

We could use a few of those puddles up here.


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Del Fuego


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @bearinvt this is a really good smoke, I’m enjoying it


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Humphrey's Ghost not too tall they would just call you El Grande Jefe lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Aladino Corojo with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## Arry75

Padron Damaso


----------



## jmt8706

Paired with a creamy mocha iced coffee. One of my favorite cigars hands down.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Mrs Hatchet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Little Southern Draw Kudzu paired with a Chick Fil A sweet tea for an easy Southern Saturday evening.


----------



## Nate334

romeo y julieta 1875 Nicaraguan


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH 300 Manos with a cup of Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## Rondo

Finally got some rain. Cooled things down nicely to 73.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## ChrisBB

From the Aimless1 collection. I've had this cigar a few times and tbh it's probably one of my favorites. I bought a five pack of the Brazil anaconda the other day and those things are ridiculous. 😂 😂


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Do not adjust your prescription the double print on this Oscar is messing with my eyes also lol


----------



## Olecharlie

I haven’t been able to post anything for days. It said I wasn’t allowed lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’ll join you Bow
> Love this blend
> View attachment 318208


Wow, that’s surprising!! May have to try one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> I haven’t been able to post anything for days. It said I wasn’t allowed lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you contact Tapatalk they will usually fix it the same day
Unless of course, you’ve been banned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Wow, that’s surprising!! May have to try one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will enjoy it Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Lovely Park Avenue 😆 
Paired with a margaritas


----------



## ChrisBB

MFTIC said:


> Lovely Park Avenue 😆
> Paired with a margaritas


I still got some Gurkhas in my humidor. 🤣


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with some Guatemala Antigua coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Quickdraw courtesy of @jmt8706 and beer...hot by the swamps today.


----------



## Rondo

Brass Knucks XO


----------



## jmt8706

Espinosa Wasabi










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> Brass Knucks XO
> 
> View attachment 318270


Looks nice and green out there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Another day with heat idea over 100°. Sitting in the shade on patio enjoying this Killer Bee lancero









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@bowhunter444 a lancero is a great choice anytime 

Last Cowboy


----------



## bearinvt

El Guegunse. These are good


----------



## MFTIC

Macanudo Inspirado green.
Only 90 and the doggo couldn't hang with me while I wait for the wife to get home from work.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## ChrisBB

Macanudo inspirado red. Compliments of MFTIC


----------



## Arry75

Saka Sin Compromiso


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gellis doing Gellis things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Just the Tip


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Haitian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

The Cotui wrapper leaf is delicious along with
11 year Bonao binder leaf, combined with the Pennsylvania Broadleaf and Peruvian Pello D’oro. 

Body - Full
Flavor- Full
Strength- medium-Full 

A top tier cigar that would compete with the best!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Another hot one today. Smoking a Diesel Wicked this afternoon









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Memento Mori lonsdale. My patience with these seems to be paying off.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Réquiem Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Barbacoa with a cup of Brazil Caparao coffee


----------



## tfkirk

Tapatalk wasn’t working yesterday and had a couple of smokes that I can’t post and a big shipment came. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## ChrisBB

Deisel Rage


----------



## Arry75

HVC Vieja Cosecha 2


----------



## MFTIC

Oliva reserve Connecticut 








Says it's on the extreme end of mild? I didn't quite get that. Owell


----------



## tfkirk

Horrible smoke and burn smoke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Haitian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Toast Tuesday










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Heat index is at 108° right now. Smoking an Undercrown 10









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Black label salvation. My mom would like this cigar. Lol. It's okay not my favorite cigar though


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo Dark Sumatra and some cab


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wabash Cannonball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## ChrisBB

One more little one tonight. I really like these black bombs. I wanna try the Irish car bombs to. Tasty little suckers.


----------



## Arry75

BB 2021


----------



## [email protected]

Warped 1988 exceptional cigar.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

Thanks to @ChrisBB 








Not sure what it is. Glad I started early, almost bed time now, 😆


----------



## Arry75

Tat Tuesday with this little guy


----------



## ChrisBB

MFTIC said:


> Thanks to @ChrisBB
> View attachment 318313
> 
> Not sure what it is. Glad I started early, almost bed time now, 😆


Ezra Zion the Raven Mystiq.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak and Haitian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Mil Dias









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Las Calaveras 2022


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with a cup of Brazilian coffee. Had a bit of a front blow through and the temp has actually dropped to 89* I’m thinking about building a fire and digging out the long johns!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with a cup of Brazilian coffee. Had a bit of a front blow through and the temp has actually dropped to 89* I’m thinking about building a fire and digging out the long johns!
> View attachment 318321


Hell yeah... Gotta wear a long sleeve hoodie and gloves at 89...


----------



## zcziggy

SD Kudzu and some cold beer


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

A delicious gift from the Land of the Duck.


----------



## Arry75

Warped Wednesday Eagles Descent


----------



## TX Cigar

Johnnie Walker Red after cooking sir fry on Blackstone.


----------



## ChrisBB

The smallest of the anniversary series I got in the cigarking motherlode actually my first 26. I think I like the 64 better though might have to try them closer together to get a fair comparison


----------



## [email protected]

Master Blends 3


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Columbian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Cain Daytona for some morning kick

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Rojas Street Taco Barbacoa.Just ordered a box of Carnitas from CFED in the toro vitola..cant wait


----------



## Nate334




----------



## MFTIC

G series 








Crap day today. Good to unwind.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra








nightvision by Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Columbian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot and some kids cutting through my yard.


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Geisha









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Happy Friday guys. The NICA Rustica need to sit for a bit. It was good but I bet they'll be better in a month or even more


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and Pinot Noir


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Black Works studio Intergalactic


----------



## MFTIC

Super Fly


----------



## Mich_smoker

What a great stick. I forget who sent this from the superbowl squares, thank you.


----------



## ChrisBB

Caldwell eastern standard. I want to try what I have cause cigarpage has 5 packs of these for $20 and I might get a couple . It had the ugliest pigtail I've ever seen lol. Anyone know who's face that is?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with Columbian coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fried chicken with coffee now and earlier this week.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fried chicken with coffee now and earlier this week.

View attachment 318372


View attachment 318367


View attachment 318368


View attachment 318370


View attachment 318371


----------



## Rondo

Some mystery Connie from the loose box. It’s good. No complaints. Probably a Fuente green label.


----------



## Olecharlie

Low humidity and cool breeze, perfect for a cigar. 61deg at 7:00 this morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia original with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Anarchy today with some preseason football. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bowhunter444

The Tabernacle Goliath









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Murcielago


----------



## Arry75

Pretty sure this is the CFed Chick Magnet XL. I got it in their COTM in January...I wonder how long they have been sitting on these, look at that Cello


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Couple hours to kill so pulled this out


----------



## bearinvt

Last Call Pequenas with a healthy shot of Glenlivet 12.


----------



## zcziggy

SD Manzanita and some sweet Italian wine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete


----------



## TX Cigar

While cooking ribeyes on the grill.


----------



## TX Cigar

after steak with Glen Livet


----------



## Rondo

With strong, sweet, iced chamomile.


----------



## MFTIC

Perdomo 20th ann.








What a cig to finish the night 🌙!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ole Blue with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## ChrisBB

Idk if I'd call it a morning smoke. But today it's my morning smoke. Lol


----------



## ChrisBB

.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2022


----------



## zcziggy

HC Maduro (courtesy of @jmt8706 ) and really cold beer.


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Mexican coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

CH Le Petissier


----------



## Arry75

This Viaje, not sure what it is, 46-48 RG 4.5 inches or so


----------



## 09FXSTB

Fable


----------



## bowhunter444

Las Calaveras 2019









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Arry75 that looks like an Amuse Bouche II 
Great stick


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## bearinvt

I’ve had this one for only a month or so but look at that cello


----------



## Arry75

OSOK LOS Tejanos


----------



## Olecharlie

Last night and today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Excellent $5 cigar..... maybe $6. But no way $15.60 msrp! I’m just glad to have a smokable cigar after a few duds I had to toss.


----------



## Pius X

Warped corto from olecharlie!


----------



## Pius X

ChrisBB said:


> View attachment 318408


Love those Ave Marias


----------



## Pius X

Olecharlie said:


> Last night and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there friend, I hear these are pretty good 👍


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Room101 Master Collection 3










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

In honor of The Man in Black, Johnny Cash and his song Cocaine Blues, and ole Willie Lee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pius X said:


> Hey there friend, I hear these are pretty good


Yes I enjoy Davidoff, one of the few lighter wrappers that I smoke. I smoked a Pius X from Regina rolled by Rojas the other day lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Out at my hunting club cutting grass today enjoying this Tatuaje HCS









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Olecharlie said:


> Yes I enjoy Davidoff, one of the few lighter wrappers that I smoke. I smoked a Pius X from Regina rolled by Rojas the other day lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow didn't know there was such a cigar. Named my homerolls that, got about 4 years age now. I should try one


----------



## zcziggy

SD Firethorn and petit shiraz


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of Mexican coffee


----------



## Arry75

Padron Anniversary 1926 no 1


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Lampert 1593, a ginger beer and some tunes on this beautiful day


----------



## ChrisBB




----------



## Pius X

been waiting far too long to try this one


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione CG4 with some Mexican coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

After a long day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Crowned Heads Lost Angel 2021, did I miss out on the 2022 release?


----------



## tfkirk

Buckeye never had before. Big shipment in if I can post I will. Going though some medical issues with a family member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

This is getting better after a couple months rest.


----------



## TX Cigar

Little liga privada and Glenlivet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with some Timor Leste coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jmt8706

After breakfast treat, end of long week










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Rise of the Claudenstein









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Pius X

Been saving this one for a while. My father from olecharlie 👍


----------



## TheReal

Padron 1964 series Maduro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Pius X

Ash update. This ones good 😋


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sweet red wine.


----------



## Olecharlie

This and a pour of Angel’s Envy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Perdomo 10th Anniversary


----------



## Rondo

PCA Exclusive from the loosie bin. 
Not bad for a Honduran. I’ll always prefer his CBT.


----------



## MFTIC

Colorado Claro


----------



## 09FXSTB

A classic. 26 Maduro this evening


----------



## lex61

2019 Warped Lirio Rojo. A few years hasn’t hurt this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Rondo

Knucks XO


----------



## Olecharlie

Cavalier Inner Circle

Cuban-seed wrapper from Nicaragua’s Jalapa region, Cuban-seed binder from the Jamastran area of Honduras and a four-country filler blend of Pennsylvania broadleaf, Dominican Piloto Cubano, Honduran broadleaf and more Cuban-seed tobacco from Jalapa.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Best Patina IMO, Sumatra











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Cavalier









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReal

Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo


----------



## Rondo

Got a few handfuls of Warped Lirio Rojo.









Mostly dark brownie batter molé, with walnuts and vinegar thru the nose.
Best stick I’ve had in a while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Carnitas with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Joinig OSO, ROTT, Carnitas!!


----------



## jmt8706

From @Aimless1 , excellent cigar










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, all.


----------



## MattT

Happy Fuente Friday! Celebrating a work promotion with this guy.























Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

MattT said:


> Happy Fuente Friday! Celebrating a work promotion with this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## 09FXSTB

CRAFT this morning with some Black Beard’s coffee.


----------



## Rondo

Congrats, Matt

Wise Man Maduro


----------



## bowhunter444

Buttered Popcorn









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Barbacoa with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Rick Rodriguez left General cigar in April where he was best known as blender and Ambassador behind CAO. Gus Martinez, who will serve as the new company’s president also was a Gen cigar employee. Sounds like these fellows had been planning for a while!  they have already launched their first two cigars. The black an white both are Ecuadorian Habanos but the black has higher Primings and is darker and bolder. This is a good cigar, really impressive for a first roll out from the new company West Tampa Tobacco Co.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Goliath


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and honey Jack's


----------



## [email protected]

Black Works Studio Intergalactic keeping me company on a 15 hour detail. This is going to be a long night....


----------



## MFTIC

Placencia Alma Fuerte 








That is nice. That will go on my list to have a few on-hand for late night specials. Think that was from @ChrisBB


----------



## Arry75

Killer bee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Flor de los Antillas with Peruvian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Good morning. Olivia V Melanio Nub to start the day.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

4 year aged Pius X hand home roll and an iced Vietnamese stick coffee for breakfast. Have to break humility and say I've impressed myself. Amazing what some age will do


----------



## Rondo

My first Padron XXXX. Very enjoyablehe natives don’t seem to mind.


















Hey you kids, get off my lawn!







youtube.com


----------



## tfkirk

My choice lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Colorado Claro double R at the cigar lounge. This is by far the best Davidoff I've smoked









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped and a loud paper wasp nest.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with a cup of Peruvian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Palina black
Finally back from being locked out of my account!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReal

Opus X Lost City Toro and a Dunvilles 12yr old malt tonight.


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and Fitou wine...awesome evening by the swamps


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ren Huggins said:


> La Palina black
> Finally back from being locked out of my account!
> View attachment 318498
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


That was supposed to last a lot longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That was supposed to last a lot longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cats have nine lives...


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte


----------



## Pius X

Well aged Mi Querida from olecharlie. Been wanting to try this as it's recommended for liga fans. From the first light I knew it was gonna be good, just finished the first third and I'm hitting the buy button. Move over undercrown... Next on my list to try is "The Tabernacle"


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione, Rothchildes


----------



## Olecharlie

After a nice time out with the wife and in-laws having my Birthday Cigar with some Angel’s Envy! 

1926 Maduro 85 yr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy Birthday Charles
Here’s to many more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Happy Birthday Charles
> Here’s to many more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Happy birthday Charlie 🍻


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with some Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

A noon cigar and coffee 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pius X said:


> Happy birthday Charlie


Thanks brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Heres to Charlie


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Padron 64 anny


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> After a nice time out with the wife and in-laws having my Birthday Cigar with some Angel’s Envy!
> 
> 1926 Maduro 85 yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Rondo

Special R
I get these in a 4pack.


----------



## bowhunter444

Jailbait









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Bday man!!


----------



## MattT

Interesting stick. Reminds me of a Norteno Coronita only much longer.

Happy Birthday @Olecharlie
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Punisher


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Soap Box


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don’t know if there has been a year that you haven’t been laid up from riding since you’ve been on here.
> It really isn’t supposed to be a life-threatening sport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true and just a part of the activities I participate in. My friend group is mostly the same. Always someone out on injury rotation. Thought I would check in see what's going on. I'm healthy, but currently in Germany for a couple weeks for work. Completely unexpected trip. Looking forward to getting home in a couple days and then heading to Lake Tahoe to spend a few days at my friends vacation home there. Where we will drink and smoke cigars. Hopefully some pics from me soon.


----------



## Wheels Up

Did ******* Florida Man things this weekend. Rented a trailer in a place with no cell signal and enjoyed fishing, cheep beer, and a Braves game on the porch.

This picture is right after my brother-in-law complained about a Work of Art Maduro having a tight draw and I told him he lit the wrong end.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Haha…

Apparently the term “red neck” as one word is censored. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

That’s epic, Wheels.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> This is true and just a part of the activities I participate in. My friend group is mostly the same. Always someone out on injury rotation. Thought I would check in see what's going on. I'm healthy, but currently in Germany for a couple weeks for work. Completely unexpected trip. Looking forward to getting home in a couple days and then heading to Lake Tahoe to spend a few days at my friends vacation home there. Where we will drink and smoke cigars. Hopefully some pics from me soon.
> View attachment 318529


Glad you’re doing better Eric
Love Tahoe, enjoy your time there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas KSG









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Following your lead @bowhunter444









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with a cup of el Salvadoran coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That was supposed to last a lot longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I should've know! Now I need you to fix my notifications because I just saw this 2 days later.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Mission Monday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

BB 21


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

RP. The Edge A-10








Sad I didn't bring any of mine along. Had to stop at a little hole in the wall


----------



## bearinvt

I’ve been at the lake with no contact with the outside world. I had these plus a couple more while there.


----------



## Pius X

Quick tat before work from elizabeth!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olivia MB3









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PipeRain




----------



## bowhunter444

Memento Mori at the campground









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and red blend.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nocturne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Papua New Guinea coffee this morning

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Dissident Bloc now with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday Carnitas


----------



## TX Cigar

With Johnny Walker Black.


----------



## Pius X

Budget stick I've aged for 4 years. Amazing what time can do. A simple smoke but tasty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Partagas 1845 Clasico 








Didn't even notice the band came off with the cellophane. Good to be home


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V second with a cup of El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## bearinvt

This Nomad with a Switchback


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Nicaragua









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

EZ/Nomad Game Over 2022


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Nic overrun. Getting better but more rest is needed


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho triple maduro and some good old cab


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost City









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Just got my 2022 shipments this week so not too afraid to finish off the wonderful 21s, still have 7 or so left


----------



## MFTIC

G -don't mind if I do.


----------



## Pius X

AB prendado tonite


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

BB









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’m


----------



## ebnash

Back from Germany and sitting in Lake Tahoe smoking this Baka. At my friends vacation home with the place to myself until he gets here tomorrow. Life is good


----------



## bearinvt

Sitting on the back porch with this Gordita. No complaints here either.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain, Straight Ligero with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Anejo Shark


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Enjoying a Perdomo Habano Sun Grown 6x60. Pretty good smoke so far.


----------



## MFTIC

Viaje rise of the Claudenstien









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I liked the black better











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Some sort of Viaje


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Pius X

Cuba libre one by the fire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina, Shade with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Craft, while I’m waiting for the Puff Draft to start.


----------



## Rondo

La Colmena


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I figured three days rest was plenty
Time to compare it to the last two years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat. For after the draft. Thanks for joining the chat @Kopuffer


----------



## tfkirk

BWS Hyena


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfkirk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

Saka Polpetta


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Haut 10 with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Call to Arms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

FyR reserva limitada 10

Out of the budget smokes in my collection this one is surprisingly good. And a bosnian coffee ☕

Edit: Nubbed it. Most of my budgies are relegated to golf duty but I sat down and enjoyed every second of this one. The price I paid was insane, it's a shame I believe these aren't made anymore. Also almost 4 years of rest on this one


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Chefs Edition


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I figured three days rest was plenty
> Time to compare it to the last two years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> How was it?


They should probably rest more before I make a determination, but just on first impression, they aren’t quite as good as last year, more similar to 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Island Jim


----------



## bowhunter444

Running my dog out at my hunting club with a Frank Castle









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They should probably rest more before I make a determination, but just on first impression, they aren’t quite as good as last year, more similar to 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I gave them the old sniff test and I got a lot of that "barnyard" smell which I don't sence on last years iteration when comparing. Hopefully some rest will do them some good


----------



## tfkirk

Lost Angel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Arry75 you say that like barnyard is a bad thing.
That and mushroom are my favorite cigar taste profiles. Both very hard to find.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Arry75 said:


> Yeah, I gave them the old sniff test and I got a lot of that "barnyard" smell which I don't sence on last years iteration when comparing. Hopefully some rest will do them some good


Unfortunately it’s the diminished barnyard so far that puts them in a lesser category from last year
That earthy mushroom soil is present but not quite as prevalent
Barnyard is the greatest of all profiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Saka Sunday


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> @Arry75 you say that like barnyard is a bad thing.
> That and mushroom are my favorite cigar taste profiles. Both very hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 318630


not at all, I love that smell!


----------



## [email protected]

The Momento Mori has so much barnyard smell, I check my shoes....


----------



## 09FXSTB

An old BOTL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC, Last Rites with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Followed up with a Pancetta


----------



## Rondo

Saka Sin Compromiso


----------



## bearinvt

Thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## MFTIC

A Fuente: Reserva Don Carlos








Thanks 😊 @ChrisBB


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Firethorn and Pinot Noir


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost pulled one of those too but decided I wanted something box pressed


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Had a Curivari BV with my afternoon coffee today, yea ill get round to posting pics again soon


----------



## Pius X

FyR Tamboril

Age has improved this a lot


----------



## bowhunter444

Long Live the King









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Charter Oak Rothchildes. Foundation’s economy model is pretty good imo.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Enclave and cabernet


----------



## Ren Huggins

Newspaper roll Maduro









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

RoMa Craft Tobac


----------



## Olecharlie

Its sprinkling, rain tonight and tomorrow is a good thing.

















This one Yeaterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Le Careme tonight


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin Pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> Viaje Super Shot
> 
> View attachment 318651
> 
> 
> View attachment 318652


Nice, a chupacabra sighting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## ebnash

A couple while I'm up in Tahoe


----------



## Rondo

Knucks XO


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Fusion

Afternoon smoke today


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110 Tuxtla









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Skinsfan1311

Really digging this one. On vacation and bought this at the recommendation of the owner. It's a really solid stick and only $7.00 to boot! 
I'm going back to buy a box before we leave. The owner told me that he would gives 10% discount on boxes/bundles.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday Verocu with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Carnitas


----------



## Olecharlie

I’m enjoying this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

UC this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with Tanzania coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Gotta to  the living











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From a @Humphrey's Ghost bomb a couple years ago.


----------



## bowhunter444

Jacob's Ladder









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Sumatra coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Aladino Cameroon and red blend. Lovely night by the swamps.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Rise of Claudenstein


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Sumatra coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Firethorn, red blend and espresso


----------



## Pius X

Chief Cool Arrow


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 2021


----------



## MFTIC

Las Calaveras 








No disappointment here


----------



## Arry75

BB 22.... definitely not as much "barnyard" on this robusto as the 21s and seems mild following an EZ Back from the Dead I just put down...


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father with some Sumatra coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Opus X Mag O









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReal

Aging Room Quattro Nicaragua Maestro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with a cup of Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

LC 2020









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Felipe Gregorio


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and red blend


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Carolina Reaper


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

AF1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Lawless








Do what you love and you will never work a day in your life. I worked VERY hard these last 2 weeks


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

MFTIC said:


> Lawless
> View attachment 318727
> 
> Do what you love and you will never work a day in your life. I worked VERY hard these last 2 weeks


I haven’t had a Lawless, thoughts on it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Had a nice view


----------



## MFTIC

[email protected] said:


> I haven’t had a Lawless, thoughts on it.


I'm too new to cigars to help yah, but my take: Lots of thick dark smoke. Burned nice, had to touch it up a couple times in the last 1/3. Peppery, Defiinitly worth another go around. I wouldn't buy a box, maybe one or two.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MFTIC

@Rondo awesome pic!

RP 20th on a cold and drizzly morning








Am I crazy? Black cherry on the cold drawl.
The start of a beautiful Labor Day weekend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ron is the Ansel Adams of Puff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

UC


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

That’s a good cigar


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Oro









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and some local sweet red wine


----------



## Arry75

Padron FR 45


----------



## MFTIC

Diesel (no clue which one)








With some chicken in the background and soon to be salmon with secret marinade going on


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ron is the Ansel Adams of Puff


There was a guy named Dave, a few years back, from Colorado who took amazing pictures. Food, mountains, rivers, wildlife. I wish I had his backyard.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

Padron 45 year anniversary








Really had to slow down to enjoy this.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with some Haitian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Since I haven’t had time for a cigar in 4 days thought I would smoke this Casdagli Cypher 3311 7 X 48 Box pressed Needle…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pork Tenderloin 
Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congratulations Ron
And to your wife
That’s a great achievement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Congratulations Ron!


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Out at my archery club picnic with a Liga #9























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Jail Bait


----------



## Arry75

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.
> 
> View attachment 318763


Congratulations!


----------



## 09FXSTB

H99 this weekend. This is my first one. Good cigar!


----------



## Fusion

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.
> 
> View attachment 318763


Congrats to you both, hope you have many more years together


----------



## TheReal

One of my favourite when I have the time for it. An Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill. This one has been in my humidor for quite a few years around 7 or 8 I would guess.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Reserva Original with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.
> 
> View attachment 318763


Congratulations Ron, here’s to another 33!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.
> 
> View attachment 318763


33 years! That is awesome! Congratulations 🎉🎊🎈


----------



## 09FXSTB

Aquitaine for the second today on this holiday weekend!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lomo de Cerdo
If they would release a new version of these with a Tuxtla wrapper…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Saka Barba Amarilla


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Pork Tenderloin
> Celebrating 33 years of marriage to my amazing wife today.
> 
> View attachment 318763


Congrats!!! Wishing you many more!!


----------



## zcziggy

Melani and Meiomi


----------



## TX Cigar

Congrats on the anniversary. Very cool.


----------



## Pius X

Coyol from olecharlie! First half was very cubanesque then faded into that typical alec bradley profile


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with Haitian coffee


----------



## ebnash

94F @ 10am. Supposed to hit 106 today. Uhhhh!


----------



## Rondo

Hello Walter

viaje super shot


----------



## Fusion

Undercrown Lonsdale on this holiday Monday


----------



## Gummy Jones

Melanio and a couple LG10


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Araposa Negra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Not too shabby for ROTT


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Connie and some iced tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Disciple









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

One from up north, wrapping up the trailer for the season, and one from back home celebrating a Monday off. Totally lap ashed all over myself typing this....
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mystery gift.
About 5 1/2 x 42, triple cap, closed foot. Toothy with thick veins. Not as strong as it looks, nice ash, a little tight on the draw, adequate thick white smoke output. Mostly earth and licorice, with a slight herbal twinge.
Thanks so much to the generous brother who shared this.


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Nicaragua


----------



## Ren Huggins

A oily Pdr tres ligas









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Congrats Ron!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Haitian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Cromagnon for a tat Tuesday


----------



## Olecharlie

This DOTW EL with a pour of Angel’s Envy and a Topo Chico after a perfectly cooked rare Ribeye. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Murciélago and cold beer


----------



## Arry75

Umbagog


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Cohete with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tabernacle. It’s been a long time since I had one. I forgot how much I enjoyed these.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Celebrating another trip around the the Sun, Serie V Melanio with some Haitian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating another trip around the the Sun, Serie V Melanio with some Haitian coffee
> View attachment 318837


Happy Birthday man!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rarely get in morning cigars. Morning workout done. Steak and eggs for breakfast and a quickie with another cup of coffee before going to Costco with wife.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Morning smokes are rare for me too but one coat of paint is on and I have 4 hours before the next so…


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Nathan
How’s it feel to be 30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

About seven years on this Shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Carnitas









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Happy birthday Nathan
> How’s it feel to be 30?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I can remember about 30 feels pretty good!


----------



## bearinvt

Guayacan by Rojas. Dang good for ROTT.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma Fuerte with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Grande Classe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Ren Huggins

Warped Futuro









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

OSOK Cabron


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Haitian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Back to my roots with a Nub and coffee in the AM… 62 degrees and a breeze this morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Haut 10 and a topo Chico









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Spoons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Short but sweet


----------



## jmt8706

Yesterday










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Starting the weekend with a Bish.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Pius X

Tatuaje miami reserva petite cazadores after a bills win


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Heritage with Haitian coffee


----------



## Rondo

With Mexican iced coffee.















I may have to rub this on some ribs.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

11th Anni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Espiritu no 1









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

H-Town RoMa Craft Neanderthal OM Lancero








Neanderthal OM


In mid-August, Houston-based retailer STOGIES World Class Cigars received 53 boxes of the newest addition to its H-Town Lancero Series from RoMa Craft




halfwheel.com


----------



## Olecharlie

MEH… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Memento Mori









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Rites with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin SakaKhan


----------



## Pius X

Tattoo and enjoying a full moon 🌙


----------



## Pius X

Olecharlie said:


> MEH…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bueno?


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ashton Cabinet with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

Pius X said:


> No bueno?


One of the worst cigars I’ve smoked… That’s just MHO. Many say they’re are great. I’m odd man out. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Olecharlie said:


> One of the worst cigars I’ve smoked… That’s just MHO. Many say they’re are great. I’m odd man out. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had that happen to me as well, sometimes it's just a dud sometimes I don't understand what all the fuss is about. I got 2 of them resting right now so I guess I'll find out


----------



## bowhunter444

Opening day of Jerseys early bow sitting in stand with a Nomad SA-17









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BV560


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Oneoff with Mexican Altura coffee


----------



## Rondo

Excellent stick.


----------



## bearinvt

Not bad for ROTT. I know where you’re coming from Charlie, I had a momento mori a few days ago that was just awful. If it had been my first one I would have been feeling some serious buyers remorse.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Not bad for ROTT. I know where you’re coming from Charlie, I had a momento mori a few days ago that was just awful. If it had been my first one I would have been feeling some serious buyers remorse.
> View attachment 318878


I haven’t had a bad MM yet but the Carnitas have varied in quality quite a bit.
I’ve had a couple that were really good and a couple that smoked like most other connies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Yeah, I guess I was surprised that it was so mild. Sometimes I forget to do all my homework.


----------



## Olecharlie

Pius X said:


> I've had that happen to me as well, sometimes it's just a dud sometimes I don't understand what all the fuss is about. I got 2 of them resting right now so I guess I'll find out


I loved the Barbacco Taco and I’m sure I will Luv the Unfinished Business. In general I dislike Connie’s, many people Luv them… I’ll let the other 4 sit for a while and try again. It was ROTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2022


----------



## Pius X

Olecharlie said:


> I loved the Barbacco Taco and I’m sure I will Luv the Unfinished Business. In general I dislike Connie’s, many people Luv them… I’ll let the other 4 sit for a while and try again. It was ROTT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realize they were connies.. Not a fan in general either.. Guess I'll find out soon enough. I never ROTT anymore these days everything gets a nap


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with som Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I haven’t had a bad MM yet but the Carnitas have varied in quality quite a bit.
> I’ve had a couple that were really good and a couple that smoked like most other connies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that’s not good,,, I’ve only had one so far, i liked i.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Intergalactic and my dog backing his way into the picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I’m thinking this one was in the ghost stash


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Arry75

CH Mason Dixon South....a little age on the cello


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Three Kingdoms









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with Mexican coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

SNF!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Fusion

Todays smoke


----------



## bowhunter444

Sitting in my groundblind this afternoon with a MI Querida waiting on a buck as I shot my required doe Saturday night









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fiat Lux and red blend


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with some Mexican coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caveman Habano with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peruvian Gold
These are special after a year or two down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Warped Gran Reserva









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

My Tat Tuesday offering


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and red blend


----------



## Ren Huggins

This son of a gun is super tight, even after sending the rooter through it, but it's getting better









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Surrogates tramp stamp. I'm in the minority here I suppose but I've yet to have a tat I've liked.

Update: Had to toss this one 👎. The taste did not improve but it burned great


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu with Mexican coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat Tuesday. T110


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Naked Nub, Habano with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Just ok, wouldn't go buy one myself.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Made a trip up to Talladega to do Glock Armorer certification today. I’m enjoying a celebratory Davidoff Signature 2000 on the long drive home.

Cheers, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Made a trip up to Talladega to do Glock Armorer certification today. I’m enjoying a celebratory Davidoff Signature 2000 on the long drive home.
> 
> Cheers, y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Does this mean you now own your own armory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pichardo Clásico en red blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw, Manzanita with a cup of Mexican coffee


----------



## Pius X

Padron 64


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Padron Anniversary 26 no 1


----------



## bowhunter444

ME II









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Does this mean you now own your own armory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in rural Alabama. Every house is an armory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

A good blending session. Hard to beat the value on these, not many duds. I just wish they would tell you what the sticks are.


----------



## Rondo

Wheels is so badass and I’m glad he’s my friend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Nicaraguan Serie with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday

Haven’t had a cigar in about 3 days and I would recommend this Room 101 13th Anniversary “Lucky 13” from Matt Booth, with AJ Fernandez rolled and grown Puro from his farm. Impressive, full bodied and full of ‘Spice’! Joining Josh for a smoke at the Abbey. The only AJ I smoke is Hoyo Dark Sumatra… this one is worth adding to the cooler.











This one now











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Diesel today


----------



## Ren Huggins

Kung pow for lunch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel earlier today doing some work on the food plots at my hunting club. Now I'm enjoying a Colorado Claro double R






























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## heloguy

You can’t go wrong with a great stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva G and red blend


----------



## TheRealQuincy

El Gueguense with some age


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Crook of the Crown


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Mexican coffee


----------



## Rondo

Tabernacle 









@TheRealQuincy how _good_ was that Wiseman?


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Rondo said:


> Tabernacle
> View attachment 318975
> 
> 
> @TheRealQuincy how _good_ was that Wiseman?


Into the final 3rd now and I’m really enjoying it, the flavors have all came together really well and I’m getting a strong cedar/woodsy flavor which is really shining thru right now and I’m loving it


----------



## Mich_smoker

Blending session and TNF


----------



## Wheels Up

Rondo said:


> Wheels is so badass and I’m glad he’s my friend.
> View attachment 318961


While I’m honored to be your friend, I think “nerdy hillbilly” is a more accurate description than “badass.”

I mean, nobody shows off their “Wheels Up Gloves” when the temperature drops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My Father with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s a Nub morning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Paired with sweet tea










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fuente Friday
A Hemingway Classic from 2015
I’m only smoking this in honor of those rural Alabama boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Friday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Happy Friday, y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Top 10 cigar for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Knife Fight









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands Habano and chianti


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sobremesa with Mexican coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Viaje HHG









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warped Lirio Rojo at a Virginia motel.


----------



## Arry75

Illusione FDA


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## TX Cigar

@Rondo. Sign above you is priceless. Love it.
With a little Buffalo Trace.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Kingdoms with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What do you think Charles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I smoked it ROTT… It is a box Press which I like. The Mareva is a great 45 minute plus smoke for me. The burn line and draw was perfect. It’s bold but not overwhelming. I noticed Dark Chocolate, rich soil, pepper, with a leathery/woodsy note. Box worthy IMHO. Can’t do a full review on on a ROTT cigar. Medium on body and strength with a push to full at times.

Side Note: Famous has the Mareva for $100 use code BEN25 for 25% off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

On the bank of the Delaware


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punkin Pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

A Star Navy today


----------



## [email protected]

Little firearms and fun


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Burundi coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Green Hornet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo la Amistad Gold and honey Jack's.


----------



## Ren Huggins

RP quarter century

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Delicious gift. Thank you.
Who’s handwriting is this?


----------



## Arry75

Dunbartin Mi Querida TT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites “Full Body” flavor and medium-Full strength. Cotui wrapper…11yr aged Bonao binder











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

From either the ghost stash or the victory collection. It’s a Paul Stulac Fantasma.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Room 101 Conjura with Burundi coffee


----------



## Madderduro

pumpkin beer season


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat ME


----------



## bowhunter444

Honey & Hand Grenades









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and good old cab


----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex


----------



## Pius X

Perdomo 20 from olecharlie tonight


----------



## Arry75

Providencia Sunday Funday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Le Careme


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Post breakfast Davidoff mini


----------



## Fusion

Will be having this San Cristobal after lunch


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Post breakfast Davidoff mini
> View attachment 319028


What lake is that Ron?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Humphrey's Ghost lake lure in NC if I’m not wrong


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

We’ve been talking. He’s coming to eat at the restaurant tomorrow


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

BSL Dark war witch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fourth Prime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Amazon Basin









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

I kinda like these...DE Nightshade. Total JR sales pitch, but they're not bad.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and some local sweet wine..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Burundi coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Olecharlie

After Dinner, a UB with a Topo Chico and pour of Monkey Shoulder…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Solomon


----------



## Olecharlie

After smoking #2 of NR Unfinished Business. It’s pretty obvious the crop is young and needs some rest time. I’m going to let them sit for a couple months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

L40 This Evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with some Peruvian coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

La Madrina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

It’s a soggy day here at the northern frontier.


----------



## bowhunter444

Joya Cabinetta









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and red blend.


----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday Barbacoa


----------



## Pius X

Heard these go bad if you let them sit around too long. Last one. Still good but not as bold as I remember


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

Little Killer Bee Break with the shift










Couple convicted felons, peddling their goods tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Nica Libre will be my after lunch smoke today


----------



## Ren Huggins

LFD Chapter 1









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Nomad Trouble Maker from the ghost stash


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanut Butter Cookie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and cab


----------



## Wheels Up

[email protected] said:


> Little Killer Bee Break with the shift
> View attachment 319047
> 
> 
> 
> Couple convicted felons, peddling their goods tonight.
> 
> View attachment 319049


Geez. Are they supplying the whole stadium at a Jimmy Buffett concert? Looks like bags 2 and 5 are already ground up and ready for rolling, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

AJF Cubana Core










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Burundi coffee


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Farmer Bill


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB

No. 9 this evening


----------



## Olecharlie

Up at 5 watering plants. Yesterday was a record high 100deg. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Finally getting some much need rain Sitting in my garage enjoying this Pepin Garcia lancero









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Illusione


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and Portuguese red blend on a humid evening by the swamps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Rondo

Warped Lirio Rojo


----------



## Arry75

Cavalier LE 2021


----------



## Madderduro

haven't smoked anything from drew estate in a while but they got me to bite on this cool lil set that comes with 3 mystery cigars...cigar wasn't too bad either


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s a beautiful morning here. I waited until it warmed up from 54 to 61deg for a smoke. Fuente Friday it is



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

It might hit 50 here today so I’m having a short one.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fuente Friday, been sitting on this forever so I figured now was as good a time as any to fire it up. I don't normally go for Dominican tobacco, but this is really good!


----------



## Olecharlie

Ace Prime











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Unfinished Business with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and red blend


----------



## TheRealQuincy




----------



## Arry75

Feral Pig


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC




----------



## Arry75

Onyx


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion with some Indian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Broadleaf Reserva at the local lounge this morning









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Believe I got this from Rondo
Pretty good smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FDLA Maduro


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MFTIC said:


> View attachment 319083


Nice stick bro
You’ve gone all the way down the rabbit hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Fuego with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Arry75 said:


> Onyx
> 
> View attachment 319076


Any good? I have one in the tupperdor.


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2022


----------



## Arry75

jmt8706 said:


> Any good? I have one in the tupperdor.


Very good, they are my "budget" sticks and always smoke great!


----------



## TheRealQuincy

E.P.C Pledge Prequel


----------



## Mich_smoker

Naughty bits blue, I wish they would make more of these.


----------



## [email protected]

Killer Bee Connecticut









Seems every night we have a smoke session, we get a little dope.

Contestants for tonight, 2 females, one pregnant and the other had 1 arm. She had the other amputated from infections due to shooting up.
30 grams of meth.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> Killer Bee Connecticut
> View attachment 319089
> 
> 
> Seems every night we have a smoke session, we get a little dope.
> 
> Contestants for tonight, 2 females, one pregnant and the other had 1 arm. She had the other amputated from infections due to shooting up.
> 30 grams of meth.
> 
> View attachment 319090


Y’all need to smoke more often!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with some Indian coffee


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] i wish I found dope every smoke session jk


----------



## Olecharlie

69 degrees, cloudy and a nice cool breeze. Casdagli Mareva Spalato #2 with “Cliff Hanger Expresso”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Pretty near a football game’s worth of Anejo 49 right there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Circa 45 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Sombremessa









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I don't think I've had this one before.


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Geisha


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Indian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Lost Angel

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mich_smoker

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva G and red blend


----------



## bowhunter444

Nomad triple chocolate cake at the campground









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Viaje TNT and MNF


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congratulations Nathan
Great achievement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Congrats Nathan, very well done


----------



## Arry75

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 319120


That is wonderful, great work OSO!


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thats one hell of an accomplishment @OneStrangeOne congrats!


----------



## 09FXSTB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 319120


Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## 09FXSTB

Pancetta this evening


----------



## bearinvt

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


Way to go Nathan!


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton VSG helping me through some late-evening wood work.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fiat Lux









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 319120


Congrats brother Nathan!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Private Keep Lemon









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Celebrating 16 years of sobriety with a Padron Family Reserve 85 years and a cup of Ethiopian coffee
> View attachment 319120


Must be September then...Congrats!!!


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands Habano and good old cabernet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

EZ Brass Knuckles


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Indian coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Antaño time









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Mi Querida 448


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron Damaso









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon on this windy after the storm evening. Hope @Fusion made it through alright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

BB 2022


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks @Bird-Dog for a fantastic smoke


----------



## TX Cigar

with Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Skyflower


----------



## 09FXSTB

Unstolen Valor


----------



## Pius X

At the campground. Gotta agree with olecharlie on this one, not my cup of tea


----------



## bowhunter444

NBK lizard king. Wish I grabbed more of these when I had the chance









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and Bordeaux


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

And TNF


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with Indian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## TheRealQuincy

bowhunter444 said:


> NBK lizard king. Wish I grabbed more of these when I had the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


If you’re really interested, cigar and pipes seems to still have some available





__





Buy BLK WKS Lizard King Event Only | Cigar and Pipes


Black Works Studio Lizard King Event only Cigars are a medium-bodied Cigar which offers notes of chocolate, coffee, cedar, classic wood, citrus and pepper. With fast shipping guaranteed buy them today at Cigarandpipes.com




cigarandpipes.com


----------



## jmt8706

AJ Friday 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Fausto









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

601 warhead VII









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and some sweet Italian wine


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Scap

Cromagnon


----------



## MFTIC

Is it wrong to like box press better


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MFTIC said:


> View attachment 319168
> 
> Is it wrong to like box press better


It’s all about whatever gives you enjoyment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I like box press because they don’t roll around in the wind. A stick rolling off the table is embarrassing.

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Cromagnon
> View attachment 319167


I'm out of practice... This little dude whooped my a$$


----------



## Pius X

I absolutely loathe box press but sometimes don't have a choice


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Barbacoa and Ethiopian coffee for breakfast!


----------



## bearinvt

BB21


----------



## bowhunter444

Opening day of regular archery season getting the remnants of Ian so sitting in my groundblind enjoying a Killer bee









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

BLTC Morphine smoking excellent









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain Deliverance with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Pichardo, sweet wine and espresso.


----------



## Arry75

CAO FIREWALKER


----------



## Pius X

Fuente 858 Maduro last night and well aged oliva V round press tonight smoking wondefully


----------



## Wheels Up

Viaje White and my Tigers. WAR EAGLE!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap

Padron x000 from 2015/6-ish.


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Southern Draw Metamorphosis. Had to break out the small heater for the garage tonight









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Way to soon


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba, sweet red wine and espresso. I don't even own a heater. 😁


----------



## Ren Huggins

HVC EE 2015

Hey @zcziggy, how is that Empress Of Cuba?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> HVC EE 2015
> 
> Hey @zcziggy, how is that Empress Of Cuba?
> View attachment 319197
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I like it... Full body and lots of spice.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

4 yo padron i been aging. Aged well


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Tanzania coffee


----------



## Olecharlie

Casdagli Cypher 3311 Fattie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Day 3 of hard rain and cold. Over 6 inches of rain sitting in the garage smoking this Caldwell Anastasia









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita, cab and espresso.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Tabernacle with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Oro


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Tanzania coffee


----------



## [email protected]

Birthday smoke at work!










Edited to add 

Gift from the old lady. Shaolin Killer Bee


----------



## bearinvt

[email protected] said:


> Birthday smoke at work!


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## bearinvt

Hoyo!


----------



## bowhunter444

Mrs. Hatchet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> Birthday smoke at work!
> 
> View attachment 319222


Have a happy one man!!


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and honey Jack's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected] said:


> Birthday smoke at work!
> 
> View attachment 319222
> 
> Happy Birthday Brother
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> Gift from the old lady. Shaolin Killer Bee
> 
> View attachment 319225


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Taco Tuesday Carnitas


----------



## Arry75

[email protected] said:


> Birthday smoke at work!
> 
> View attachment 319222
> 
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> Gift from the old lady. Shaolin Killer Bee
> 
> View attachment 319225


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

[email protected] said:


> Birthday smoke at work!


Happy birthday bro!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Surrogates bone crusher









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Year of the Rat









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> I like it... Full body and lots of spice.


Sounds like some good ol classic AJF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy belated @[email protected] and thank you for what you do. How many times around?


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and some red blend.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fried turkey


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Sun finally came out after 5 straight days of rain enjoying a Diesel Grind









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CAO Orellana


----------



## bearinvt

LC 2022


----------



## zcziggy

Hoyo, Bordeaux and espresso on this beautiful evening by the swamps


----------



## Rondo

Blessed Leaf SHILOH


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Avo Fogata with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Mich_smoker

Green Army men


----------



## Pius X




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto and Tanzania coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Warm and windy today. The mountains are looking nice on our walk earlier. Next weekend will be peak foliage. If anyone is doing the foliage tour, you’re always welcome to come for a smoke or more.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fuente Friday
Work of Art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost City 2018










Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and Bordeaux


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Carnitas with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Only have a few of these left 😪


----------



## Scap

Herrera Esteli Robusto Extra


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Soap Box with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

EZ naughty bits blue









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

One of my favorites










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Skinny Monster Jekyll









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Didn’t realize I bought two tenners of these Araposa Negra, a very tasty and well constructed box press.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arry75

Padron Anniversary 26 no 1


----------



## MFTIC

I have a few brands in the humidor that I say "why did I buy these?" Not this one. Not great but enjoyable.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## MFTIC

Send Nudes








Anyone else try this? I'm curious your thoughts.


----------



## [email protected]

I couldn’t hold out for my normal rest period. 
Shaolin Killer Bee.

another amazingly well done project by Brown!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Sunday, y’all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje HCS from the tree stand this Sunday afternoon









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viaje Exclusivo with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Warped Lirio Rojo 2018


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## bearinvt

660


----------



## Arry75

Liga #9


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro...finally under 80 degrees by the swamps!!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Lucille maduro earlier, age has really been good to this. Had to nub it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Long Live the King









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días, Bordeaux and espresso


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Brazilian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Foundation The Tabernacle


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Silver


----------



## 09FXSTB

My first Haut 10. Very good! Hope everyone is having a good morning!


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a Tat Miami









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and sweet red wine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Southern Draw Kudzu, Lustrum from @Mich_smoker 
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Arry75

Supreme Leaf


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Viaje


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Doing some work out at my hunting club with a Frank Part Duex









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cavatina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Dutch Masters President


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Trinidad Thursday or at least I thought it was all day. Since you know what it looks like the real picture is the dingo enjoying autumn. Or is it still Summer? So confused


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza


----------



## Arry75

Sakakahn


----------



## Arry75

Memento Mori at the tail end of Dodgers Padres


----------



## bowhunter444

Skies just opened up here had to duck into the garage with a Melanio V









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba, red blend and espresso.. Hockey night


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Back2Back with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

AVO Heritage with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 46








Everyone have a fun and safe weekend


----------



## bearinvt

Muestra del Tiempo


----------



## [email protected]

black works studio NBK

Back at the auto auction, they canceled it in August after 9 months with no break ins. Last week, they struck and stole 5 vehicles and so we are back at it!


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> black works studio NBK
> 
> View attachment 319356


You be careful out there man...


----------



## zcziggy

Fiat Lux, Bordeaux and espresso...has anybody hear from Colin @Fusion ? He was dead center on the hurricane path... Hope he and family are OK.


----------



## Rondo

Hoping they are ok.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Brazilian coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fall themed pairing, good stick ROTT.


----------



## Scap

LA Palina Kill Bill 2.
Supposed to be strong, hence the KB name, but it's not too bad so far at the mid point.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> Fiat Lux, Bordeaux and espresso...has anybody hear from Colin @Fusion ? He was dead center on the hurricane path... Hope he and family are OK.
> 
> View attachment 319357


We are ok Ziggy, just now got back online, thanks for asking


----------



## Rondo

Morphine


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> We are ok Ziggy, just now got back online, thanks for asking


Glad to hear that, Colin


----------



## zcziggy

Pichardo and honey Jack's


----------



## MFTIC

Montecristo Espada still treating me good! Unlike the batch of Platinum's I have which makes me want to swear off Montecristo all together.








Boo Mariners lost. We all had high hopes for another game


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## TX Cigar

with a little Jim Beam.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Cinco Decadas with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Barbacoa


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Memento Mori with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Make that two MMs


----------



## Fusion

A BV560 today


----------



## Arry75

Emilio L.J.Z and some ginger beer


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 26'









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and Bordeaux


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Oneoff


----------



## Arry75

Back from the Dead 2021


----------



## Rondo

Warped Kyle Gillis Eagles Descent


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Illusione H-Town Lance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Le Bijou









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheRealQuincy

Haven’t smoked in a few days so getting back into it since the rain has stopped, smoking a Serie V thanks to @OneStrangeOne for the great smoke


----------



## Rondo

This is a good $6 cigar.


----------



## bowhunter444

Last camping trip of the year with a Black Works Hyena










Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva G and iced tea


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

Band matched my shirt so...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with a cup of Zambia coffee


----------



## Arry75

Last nights srick










And tonights










Wow!! Foundation Cigars are really knocking it out of the park!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker

@Rondo, what did you think of it, I assume that is the 2022 blend? 



Rondo said:


> Warped Kyle Gillis Eagles Descent
> 
> View attachment 319396


----------



## bearinvt

Stolen Throne III Kingdoms


----------



## bowhunter444

Long Live the King Jalapeño









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and cab...man it's cold by the swamps today!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Bluebonnet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Menelik with Zambia coffee


----------



## Arry75

Tatuaje MM 2021 Hyde


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ace prime the sergeant









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Diesel Whiskey Row









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Mid-term projects have been graded -- patting myself on the back with an EOTS.


----------



## tacket

Oops, double post.


----------



## Mich_smoker

BK maduro


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and local cabernet...got a cheap v cutter to try and I like it.


----------



## [email protected]

Tonight’s SD and last nights Persian King I believe.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

RC Whiskey Rebellion with Zambia coffee


----------



## Arry75

CH LC 2022


----------



## MarshWheeling

Dutch Masters Palma Corona.


----------



## bearinvt

LC 2022


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and Jamaican kola


----------



## Ren Huggins

Havana seed no 142









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

ME II









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Carnitas with Zambia coffee


----------



## Arry75

La Aroma de Cuba Passion


----------



## MFTIC

Macanudo
Smoking buddy is cold, tired, sitting in the dark at the cabin not happy with me


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost and @Bird-Dog for these amazing smokes definitely enjoyed ‘em


----------



## Mich_smoker

888 for fuente Friday earlier and reviver now.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Scap

From 2015-ish
1502 Ruby and some home roasted Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## MattT

75 degree day in late October here in MI, yeah, I'll take that...and a few of these too. Works got me hustling, but I always find time for a little R&R.

I gotta say the Padron Black was a little underwhelming and the R&J by AJF was a bit of a surprise.























Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

This Lampert is a pretty decent cigar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Zambia coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Brickhouse


----------



## bowhunter444

BB









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba, cab and espresso.


----------



## MFTIC

Alright, my next purchase is going to include the Bishops blend  any size better then another?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MFTIC said:


> Alright, my next purchase is going to include the Bishops blend  any size better then another?


You can still find singles here and there but they aren’t available in volume any longer
Take what you can find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

1926 no.1 Padron, some Eagle Rare and the fire pit.....perfect!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LLTK


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with Timor Leste coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Barbacoa


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L’atelier with Zambia coffee


----------



## zcziggy

EZ something (the cleaver?) and Ting after a nailbiter Giants win.


----------



## tacket

LFD TAA while watching the Hawks.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Araposa Negra









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 46


----------



## MFTIC

Short break from football. Next house will have a TV outside for such occasions


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cain F


----------



## Arry75

La Gloria Cubana 8th Street with the pup


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Zambia coffee this morning








Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with Nicaraguan coffee this evening


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and sweet Italian wine


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Rondo

‘19 Lirio Rojo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Havana with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Rojas Unfinished Buisness


----------



## bearinvt

This Matilde Oscuro (from the ghost I believe) is serving well after a long day of roof repair on one of my sheds. The ice cold pilsner ain’t too shabby either.


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 46









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Oliva MB3 and Sicilian lemonade


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Last Cowboy and Rondo gloves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Diesel










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

TNT









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and Portuguese red blend.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TX Cigar

View attachment 319533


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cab with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Ren Huggins

Warped eagles descent









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

It got roughed up in the humi but but what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## bowhunter444

Hemingway Signature









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Tat t110









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pichardo clásico and honey Jack's. TGIF!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## TX Cigar

Pappa fritas.


----------



## Rondo

EZ Cleaver
Everyone have a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GO DUCKS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Padron 3000


----------



## MFTIC

Excited to see what the hubbub was.








The bottom was a Mexican Hotchocolate that was so plugged I thought I was going to get an aneurysm. Finally gave up.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MFTIC said:


> Excited to see what the hubbub was.
> View attachment 319566
> 
> The bottom was a Mexican Hotchocolate that was so plugged I thought I was going to get an aneurysm. Finally gave up.











Amazon.com: Modus II Cigar Tool (V2.1) - Draw Tool, Cigar Punch & Nubber : Health & Household


Buy Modus II Cigar Tool (V2.1) - Draw Tool, Cigar Punch & Nubber on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

JDN Antaño GR









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fiat Lux and lager beer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Campo with a cup of Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## 09FXSTB

Craft today.


----------



## Rondo

@MFTIC too bad about that Hot Chocolate. I was shocked to see you had issues because those were outstanding. Now I know it’s a newer cfed $6 cigar. Chris Kelly cigars aren’t what they used to be.


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Full Moon


----------



## tacket

Warped Galactic Gator









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Killer Bee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with Brazilian coffee


----------



## Rondo

La Grande Classe Rex with sweet, black, iced coffee.


----------



## Arry75

HVC Black Friday


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## zcziggy

Roma Aquitance and good old pepsi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Las Calaveras 22









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and local cab


----------



## Arry75

Viaje The Geisha, damn thing was tight as all hell. Originally started as a V cut but could not get a draw. Wound up cutting it a had to tunnel through with both the Modus and perfect draw tools to get it going


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio


----------



## MFTIC

Wife picked it out for this trip. Meh


----------



## tacket

Call to Arms









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Columbian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

T110 Tuxtla waiting on some deer to show up









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box with Nicaraguan coffee


----------



## MFTIC

All Saints Dedicacion


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and Bound cab...relaxing after feeding pure sugar to the neighborhood critters


----------



## Scap

A really viejo Viejo


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

For Tat Tuesday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Black Tuesday


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last tsar now and sticks from the weekend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and Bordeaux


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Rex
A great, medium bodied, hour smoke. 









Superior smokes @Mich_smoker


----------



## Arry75

BLTC 2021 BB


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with Columbian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Sighting in my muzzleloader with a Memento Mori
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Rare Pink


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TX Cigar

View attachment 319634


----------



## TX Cigar

Dang phone. Sorry for double post.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Arry75 said:


> Rare Pink
> 
> View attachment 319627


Not to high jack, but love your music choice. Billy and the kids/biscuits set stole the show I think.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Melanio while doing leaves


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and NY cab


----------



## MFTIC

Grimalkin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Foundation Tabernacle Broadleaf


----------



## Arry75

MFTIC said:


> Grimalkin
> View attachment 319637


What did you think? I picked up some of the audiophile robustos the other week but have yet to try


----------



## Arry75

Mich_smoker said:


> Not to high jack, but love your music choice. Billy and the kids/biscuits set stole the show I think.


Ya man, great show all around!


----------



## MFTIC

Arry75 said:


> What did you think? I picked up some of the audiophile robustas the other week but have yet to try


Bold and in your face. I like it. The wrapper is very thick giving some burn issues. I can see buying another 5er down the road


----------



## Arry75

MFTIC said:


> Bold and in your face. I like it. The wrapper is very thick giving some burn issues. I can see buying another 5er down the road


Thank you! Looks like an order may be coming soon!


----------



## bearinvt

El Gueguense


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon, red blend and espresso


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Liga H#99


----------



## Fusion

Antiguedad Maduro


----------



## Pius X

Enjoying this unseasonably warm weather with the year of the rat. Could be the end of outdoor stogies for the year


----------



## Ren Huggins

Newspaper roll barber pole









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

LC 22 on a mild evening.


----------



## Scap

Four Kicks H-Town Lancero


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and Cotes du Rhone... Beautiful night by the swamps


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Desert Rose with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Foundation Tabernacle Havana Seed Toro


----------



## Wheels Up

I enjoyed an Estate Sun Grown on a beautiful, sunny afternoon drive.

Happy Friday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Supershot


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Virtue with Columbian coffee








almost nine years old and still in enough spice and pepper to curl the nose hairs


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m not generally a huge fan of CFed, but the Queen of Hearts hits me just right. This one is from 2018/2019, I think.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arry75

Warped Corto


----------



## bowhunter444

Rojas Statement









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Rex


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rp 20th anniversary









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FQ Proper with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Back from the dead








I'd be ok if it stayed dead. Nothing wrong with it but the whole time I'm thinking...man I wish I was smoking one of my favorites or something that would draw me in.


----------



## Arry75

MFTIC said:


> Back from the dead
> View attachment 319679
> 
> I'd be ok if it stayed dead. Nothing wrong with it but the whole time I'm thinking...man I wish I was smoking one of my favorites or something that would draw me in.


Oh no, I haven't tried my 2022 ones yet but this doesn't sound too good


----------



## Arry75

Liga #9 Doble Corona..Have to take advantage of this warm weather with a big one!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Armada with Columbian coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Partagas with a cup of joe 








Cold wet morning, but with clean gutters, clean/mowed lawn, and spray foam around the newly patched skylight. Good cigar is bliss 😊 Ready for some football


----------



## Rondo

Go Pats.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Fusion

Looking thru one of my Tups today and found this Black Pearl Morado, dont know where i got it, must have had it a long time could be from when i used to buy samplers when i first started with cigars, not so good, tossed it before half way.


----------



## bearinvt

La Hacienda


----------



## bowhunter444

Between the Lines









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## tacket

Getting to the last of these.










Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Corto


----------



## bearinvt

Stolen Throne Call To Arms


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pecan Pie
Spent two hours raking pine needles yesterday
Right before the windstorm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Lost Angel









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands, red blend and espresso


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with Rwandan coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Bluebonnet


----------



## tacket

El Oso Blanco









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Osok









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and cab


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## jmt8706

MFTIC said:


> Back from the dead
> View attachment 319679
> 
> I'd be ok if it stayed dead. Nothing wrong with it but the whole time I'm thinking...man I wish I was smoking one of my favorites or something that would draw me in.


How was the pumpkin ale? Looks interesting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

#TatTuesday J21 with Rwandan coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Peruvian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Brulee Blue









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My last one. These are easily top 5 material...










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

UC 10









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Las Calaveras 








That was a pumpkin cider before. Sweet but good for a cider


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Whiskey Rebellion with Rwandan coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Charter Oak with Peruvian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Antique 2016 while winterizing the camper









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fiat Lux, Bordeaux and espresso... Calm night after yesterday's storm


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Rwandan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## MFTIC

Mr. Bigglesworth








Truth be told, I've been drinking, but darn I Iike this. Worked my butt off today. Thankfully I have a few more to try when I'm dry.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Luciano FL









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Viaje Super Shot


----------



## bowhunter444

Bishops blend









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## Rondo

Illusione Rex


----------



## zcziggy

Intergalactic and local sweet wine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with Peruvian coffee


----------



## Teoracer

A Nub Maduro and some dark roast to start my day!


----------



## Rondo

Warped Lirio Rojo with sweet black iced coffee.


----------



## Fusion

A home roll Belicoso from a friend, Nicaraguan fillers Honduran Cubano wrapper, very good it is.


----------



## bowhunter444

Green Hornet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Send Nudes








All bundled up. Warmed up to 49°


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Illusione Rex and frozen rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## MattT

So cold, but this should help.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Araposa Negra


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Campo with Rwandan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Habano and chianti


----------



## MFTIC

Killer Bee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headley Grange with some Indian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

III Kingdoms


----------



## Fusion

Zino Platinum


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Rwandan coffee


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Not really cold enough now for my new stylish gloves. Way to think thick though


----------



## zcziggy

Enclave Broadleaf and Jamaican kola


----------



## bowhunter444

EZ









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

MM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Green Hornet









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Unfinished Business with Burundi coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Habano Nub with Indian coffee

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a T110









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro, Portuguese red blend and espresso.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with some Burundi coffee


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff The Late Hour


----------



## bowhunter444

Mid day break In the stand with a Rorschach









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Working on a couple of end-grain cutting boards with a Southern Draw Quick Draw Connecticut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RM 101 SA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Wheels Up i need me one of them boards!! I mean for reals


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Intergalactic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bellas Artes Maduro and honey Jack's


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Wheels Up

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Wheels Up i need me one of them boards!! I mean for reals


I’ll shoot you a few pictures when they’re finished. I’ve got a few in progress that should be done in the next day or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Arry75

Room 101 13th Anniversary


----------



## bowhunter444

Brought a box of these on a recommendation of a friend very good smokes Olmec from foundation Cigars









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hoyo Sumatra


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

EZ house blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flat Lux with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Arry75

Hot Cake


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Psyko 7 on our hotel balcony in London


----------



## Wheels Up

OpusX Angel’s Share from 2019, I believe.

Happy Friday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Jailbait 21'









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Enclave Broadleaf, Bordeaux and espresso... Beautiful low 70's by the swamps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L’Atelier with a cup of Burundi coffee


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## MFTIC

37° and clear


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday Rare Pink Sophisticated Hooker


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo

*Tatuaje Nuevitas Esteli*


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CL newspaper roll

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Appreciating the infallible loyalty of a good, dumb dog with a Davidoff Millennium Robusto.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Super Deluxe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and red blend.


----------



## bowhunter444

Hot Cake









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

2022 BLTC Morphine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Green Hornet


----------



## MFTIC

Trinidad with a Piggyback


----------



## Mich_smoker

Pecan pie


----------



## OneStrangeOne

An old Diesel Uncut with Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

O&E while putting some benches together out at my hunting club









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Last Rites


----------



## MFTIC

It's 🥶. Had to go get the gloves.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Bloc with some Yemen Haraaz coffee


----------



## Teoracer

Stick of the night after an UGLY NY Giant loss...


----------



## Rondo

From the Tat Advent calendar.


----------



## zcziggy

Viaje and Bordeaux... Almost gloves time by the swamps


----------



## Arry75

Stolen Throne Three Kingdoms


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Rondo

Super Shot


----------



## Wheels Up

Don Carlos Aniversario 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

300 Hands and Sangue di Giuda... Nice vacation start.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with some Brazilian coffee


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Arry75

Los Tejanos


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with Costa Rican coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Liga H99









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## tacket

Ren Huggins said:


> CL newspaper roll
> View attachment 319792
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


Man, it's surprising how good that cigar is. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Last of the these.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

AVO Syncro Nicaragua


----------



## Ren Huggins

Alma del Fuego

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

tacket said:


> Man, it's surprising how good that cigar is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they keep surprising me! I started with the maduros and now these. 

Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Unbanded EZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

38 revolver









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Villa Casdagli


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker

Naughty bits


----------



## bowhunter444

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Enjoying a Vaije Stuffed Turkey before I start preparing the turkey









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Barbacoa with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## Arry75

Long Live the King

This is a beautiful perfecto! It is very creamy from the start and is pairing well with a coffee. I am trying to get in a quick hour or so smoke in before having to get ready to head off to the inlaws.. Re-watching the Elton John concert on Disney plus and just relaxing on this beutiful Thanksgiving morning here in NY. Best wishes and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## MFTIC

Going to be an EZy day








Happy Thanksgiving 😊


----------



## Ren Huggins

LP H99

Happy turkey day y'all









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Plasencia Alma del Fuego with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Happy Thanksgiving guys!!!


----------



## Arry75

Padron Black


----------



## Rondo

From the Advent calendar.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Fried turkey to start the day and pecan pie after dinner.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MFTIC

Peacan Pie to finish off the evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Tanzania coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

58th trip around the sun with a Vaije Birthday Blend at the local lounge









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy Birthday Bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy birthday, Jersey.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## MFTIC

Grimalkin 








Happy Birthday!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bowhunter444 said:


> 58th trip around the sun with a Vaije Birthday Blend at the local lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

All Saint’s Habano


----------



## Arry75

Edgar Hoill OSAK perfecto thingamabob


----------



## bearinvt

bowhunter444 said:


> 58th trip around the sun with a Vaije Birthday Blend at the local lounge
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday and happy hunting!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Legend with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## Rondo

Warped Maestro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bish for the Ducks game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Vaije Ghost Pepper









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

EZ Cleaver









go ducks


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Cruzado with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and some red blend.


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Camacho Corojo with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

LFD Double Ligero









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solo

OneStrangeOne said:


> Camacho Corojo with some Tanzania coffee
> View attachment 319884


Never seen one look like that?


----------



## Fusion

Custom Belicoso


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solo said:


> Never seen one look like that?


Old School


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MattT

A couple from the weekend.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

DE M81









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Foundation Tabernacle Havana Seed


----------



## Mich_smoker

Mil dias


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## Fusion

San Cristobal Revelation


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Illusione


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mil Dias with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano and sweet Italian wine


----------



## Arry75

Liga 99


----------



## tacket

Well rested La Imperiosa CG.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Gold with some Tanzania coffee


----------



## Fusion

A well aged Padron today


----------



## Ren Huggins

Taco Tuesday









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and a really good Rioja wine.


----------



## TX Cigar

Taco Tuesday here also.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V Melanio with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m having a Fuente Exquisito with the beagle this morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Amazon Basin









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

OSOK los tejanos and a topo chico,
Thanks @Olecharlie!









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Getting near the end of this box. Time has been very good to these. Padron 2000 Maduro from 2019.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Mich_smoker

Bandolero, super smooth and flavorful.


----------



## Fusion

Undercrown Maduro


----------



## bowhunter444

Late Hour









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Barba red with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Intemperance and red blend.


----------



## Rondo

Today


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Friday, y’all.

I’m enjoying a Short Story with a bottle of Titebond.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter444

Opening up deer camp for next week with a Black Friday









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Viaje satori 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cfed Mexican hot chocolate









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Last Tsar and some honey Jack's. Weather by the swamps is getting cigar friendly.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

Bluebonnet 








Cold out here. Long day, long week. Decent stick waiting on the tow truck. 😢


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## bearinvt

First smoke in a couple weeks cuz I caught a wicked cold over in England.


----------



## Rondo

Everyone have a great weekend.

Holy Lance


----------



## Fusion

BV 560


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident, Soap Box with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Cavalier Geneve-BII Viso Jalapa
COTM?


----------



## Skinsfan1311

San Lotano by AJ Fernandez


----------



## Wheels Up

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Quick Draws are awesome. Not huge fan of the Pennsylvania, but I love the Connecticut and Habano wrapper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Enclave, Bordeaux and espresso.


----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Scap

Had an LFD Air Bender last night.
Paired with a black coffee.
It was a smoke bomb, and had a rich full flavor.


----------



## Aimless1

Cao Brazilia

Thanks for the recommendation @jmt8706!


----------



## jmt8706

Aimless1 said:


> Cao Brazilia
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation @jmt8706!
> 
> View attachment 319952


You're welcome, glad it was enjoyable. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Wheels Up said:


> Those Quick Draws are awesome. Not huge fan of the Pennsylvania, but I love the Connecticut and Habano wrapper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha, I'm the exact opposite. Love the PA, don't care for the connie, or habano. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Grimalkin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW Virtue with some Papua New Guinea coffee


----------



## Fusion

The King is Dead


----------



## bowhunter444

Blind Man's Bluff









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

KSG for a birthday smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bearinvt said:


> KSG for a birthday smoke
> View attachment 319956


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with some Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Happy birthday bearinvt!


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> KSG for a birthday smoke
> View attachment 319956


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and honey Jack's.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Call


----------



## bowhunter444

bearinvt said:


> KSG for a birthday smoke
> View attachment 319956


Happy Birthday Bear

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Opening of our 6 day firearms season here in NJ. Hanging at my hunting club with a Green Hornet before an afternoon sit









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Puro Especial and some merlot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Carnitas with Congo Kivu coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Fusion

Ramon Bueso


----------



## bowhunter444

Raining Taco Tuesday from the treestand









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

GH persian queen









Happy birthday @bearinvt


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Verocu with some Zambia coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

Angels Share


----------



## Arry75

Stink Pinky


----------



## MFTIC

All Saints 








St. Francis- least favorite of the bunch. Rolled very loose


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with some Columbian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Another rainy day here smoking an Olmec before I go sit in the treestand









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

The Tabernacle


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Triple Maduro and Sangria


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with a cup of Zambia coffee


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 888


----------



## [email protected]

Papa Joe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery stick with Columbian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Grand Architect


----------



## Rondo

My first T110
Very tasty, well built, from the Advent calendar.


----------



## Fusion

Aging room bin No 1, tossed it about 1 inch in.


----------



## bowhunter444

Ez Ice Cream Sandwich









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and Sangria...beautiful night by the swamps


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## [email protected]

@Rondo 21 or 22?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Last Rites with some Zambia coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Killer Bee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJF Nicaraguan with Columbian coffee


----------



## Rondo

21, Jason.

viaje super shot


----------



## Fusion

Nica Libre


----------



## bowhunter444

Fuentes Friday with a King B









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with a cup of Zambia coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## MFTIC

Send Nudes








40° windy, rainy, and cold 🥶


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH, La Coalition with some Columbian coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Lunch break with a LA Aroma before heading back into the stand for our last day of firearms season here in NJ









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with Zambia coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Cleaning up storm damage with
Trinidad espiritu








Still good with a bit off end <shrug>


----------



## zcziggy

Southern Draw Manzanita and sangria


----------



## MFTIC

Partagas with Jameson on a big dollop of ice








Couldn't wait any longer to try


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Lotano and Columbian coffee


----------



## Rondo

Yesterday and today’s Advent smoked.


----------



## Fusion

V Melanio


----------



## Arry75

Foundation Cigars David on this snowy afternoon in NY


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Beheaded Baptist with some Zambia coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Padron 64'









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and sangria, no need for Rondo's gloves down by the swamps


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Cigar day










VLI










Henshaw Street

A year’s rest did them no favors


----------



## Arry75

Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## MFTIC

Raphael


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with Columbian coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Zino Platinum Scepter Grand Master


----------



## bearinvt

Las Calaveras


----------



## Aimless1

AF Gran Reserva










CH Lost Angel


----------



## bowhunter444

NBK









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with Zambia coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Montecristo


----------



## Arry75

Roma Therapy


----------



## bowhunter444

Farmer Bill









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

May Sherman Timeless LE










AF Cazadores NT


----------



## Fusion

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and sweet red blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Honduran coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JDN Antano with some Haitian coffee


----------



## Fusion

Custom Belicoso


----------



## jmt8706

.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Don Carlos










AJ New World


----------



## bowhunter444

Goliath









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat ME II with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Cfed Jailbait


----------



## Mich_smoker

P p k


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Flor de los Antillas with Haitian coffee


----------



## Fusion

La Barba Ricochet


----------



## bearinvt

Had a tightrope procedure on my left thumb last week. I’ll be fine 🤞. The cigar is a Warped La Colema which is excellent.


----------



## bowhunter444

Crook of the crown









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Davidoff Millennium










Liga Privada T52


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with some Honduran coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Powstanie Broadleaf


----------



## Rondo

Heal well, Bear. Yes, those were very good smokes. Overhyped, but still delicious.
Just got home from a few days at the office, awaiting some snow.
Found this Protocol Themis reaching blindly into my long and skinny klipit. Rolled pretty loose. I don’t really mind because they’re Probable Cause was delicious but I bought a box a few years ago and at least half were tighter than I like. Go figure. I recommending neither.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> Heal well, Bear. Yes, those were very good smokes. Overhyped, but still delicious.
> Just got home from a few days at the office, awaiting some snow.
> Found this Protocol Themis reaching blindly into my long and skinny klipit. Rolled pretty loose. I don’t really mind because they’re Probable Cause was delicious but I bought a box a few years ago and at least half were tighter than I like. Go figure. I recommending neither.


Thanks Ron. The healing seems to be going well. There was a dramatic reduction in swelling today which makes me feel better about the progress.

We are supposed to get some of that snow too but it looks like points south of here will get hit harder.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya with a cup of Haitian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

SD Firethorn


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ren Huggins

Camacho nba









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Anejo 48









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Rosa de Guadalupe and some red blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with a cup of Honduran coffee


----------



## Arry75

Fuente Friday


----------



## Rondo

Cleaver


----------



## MFTIC

Half way through and I now have gloves on


----------



## OneStrangeOne

El Centurion and Honduran coffee


----------



## Aimless1

SD Kudzu

6 inches snow over night and still snowing


----------



## Rondo

#46


----------



## bearinvt

Serino Royale Maduro


----------



## TX Cigar

At the lounge.


----------



## MFTIC

Warped-Upper Real








Had to get my snow pic in too 🙄


----------



## Ren Huggins

Guyacan









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

MFTIC said:


> Warped-Upper Real
> View attachment 320112
> 
> Had to get my snow pic in too 🙄


Don’t worry, it’s not even winter yet.


----------



## bowhunter444

Mexican Hot Chocolate









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

*Illusione Rothchildes








*


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron Anniversary with Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Rondo

La Grande Classe Rex


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW with Haitian coffee


----------



## Fusion

Caldwell Eastern Standard Sun Grown


----------



## Aimless1

Caldwell The King is Dead


----------



## Arry75

Saka Sunday


----------



## bowhunter444

The Tabernacle Lancero









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Soap Box with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Statement


----------



## Aimless1

Neanderthal


----------



## bowhunter444

Olivia V









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## zcziggy

Ramón Allones and some sweet wine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Mr. Bigglesworth








Always look forward to this one for some reason


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Arry75

Foundation Olmec


----------



## Aimless1

RC CroMagnon Aquitaine


----------



## Fusion

Caldwell The King is Dead Mad MOFO


----------



## bowhunter444

Tatuaje Tuesday with a 10th anniversary









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bowhunter444 said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday with a 10th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


LoL, samesies! with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Queen of Hearts courtesy of @Wheels Up Thanks, man.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Last Call with some Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Hunting over one of my hunting clubs green fields with the muzzleloader enjoying a green Hornet waiting to see if the deer will cooperate









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A quickie while my kid's pup gets the zoomies out









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

montecristo in vegas.


----------



## zcziggy

San Lotano Oval Maduro and purple juice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Bluebonnet and a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Arry75

2021 CAO Amazon Basin 










IMHO this is CAO's best cigar! I started out a CAO fan boy as my first ever cigar was their Gold back in 97 or 98. I was a dumb rookie and just blindly bought boxes of Gold, Maduro, Cameroon etc... In retrospect I am surprised I kept smoking as those cigars were really just so so. Not so here with the Amazon! This is a great cigar! Such a beautiful toothy wrapper with loads of unique flavors. Hints of chocolate shine through and this cigar smokes easy and true. This is a winner and much more of a "high end" experience than you would normally expect from a CAO.


----------



## Rondo

Pete Johnson El Suelo🌶
A spicy, well balanced, budget cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdLA


----------



## Rondo

Everyone, smile a few times today.


----------



## bowhunter444

Davidoff Master Selection









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Making a few clocks for Christmas presents with the help of a 2018 Añejo. I hate cutting circles. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas, Barbacoa with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Flathead









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pichardo Clásico and honey Jack's.


----------



## Rondo

2020 Cavalier


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Wheels Up that clock is super cool. I may need to find one for the wife with pics of the boy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St Clair with some Blueprint coffee


----------



## Rondo

Holy Lance


----------



## bearinvt

Ron’s weather is working its way up here.








That’s a Shark. The band came off with the celo. Happy Fuente Friday!


----------



## Rondo

I see you have your pool open as well.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Milk and cookies with afternoon coffee.


----------



## bearinvt

Rondo said:


> I see you have your pool open as well.


Just taking advantage of the warm weather.


----------



## MFTIC

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LFD Airbender with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hi all! Smoking a Opus X Oscuro Churchill paired with Epic Brewing Orange Stick. Hope everyone has a safe holiday. It's terrible weather here in OH atm.


----------



## Mich_smoker

La colmena


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Hi all! Smoking a Opus X Oscuro Churchill paired with Epic Brewing Orange Stick. Hope everyone has a safe holiday. It's terrible weather here in OH atm.


Hey green guy! Good to see you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mori Memento with some Blueprint coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Have to stick to quick smokes today with the extreme cold. Really feel for the northern guys with this cold blast. High today on the Jersey Shore of 15° with a brisk wind. Smoking a Black Works Rorschach









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## OneStrangeOne

SD Parallel Universe with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Fiat Lux....Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas


----------



## Mich_smoker

Spiked egg nog ROTT


----------



## OneStrangeOne

L’Atelier Wishing all a Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cedros Deluxe with some Blueprint coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Skull & Bones with some Ethiopian coffee


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## TX Cigar

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Fusion

Padron


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Rondo

Illusione La Grande Classe Rex


----------



## MFTIC




----------



## bowhunter444

Rare Leaf Reserve









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird, Crow with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## MFTIC

Killer Bee to finish off the weekend


----------



## Aimless1

Mil Dias


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## bowhunter444

V Series Melanio









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabaiguan with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Enclave and sweet wine by the fire.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Ruttin1

Liga Privada T-52 with a little EH Taylor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

AJ’s Nicaraguan series with some blueprint coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Cain with sweet tea









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Don Carlos Personal Reserve to celebrate the departure of freezing temperatures.

Cheers, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

Melanio Maduro


----------



## bearinvt

Matilde oscuro


----------



## bowhunter444

Liga 10th Anniversary









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Trinidad Espíritu and sweet red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Madrina Shade with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Plasencia Alma Fuerte Solomon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nub Habano with blueprint coffee


----------



## bearinvt

Call To Arms


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## jmt8706

Thrifty Thursday, AF curly head candela









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

CH 22


----------



## bowhunter444

Late Hour









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Empress of Cuba and some honey Jack's for the cold weather.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Undercrown Maduro from @Aimless1 with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Black


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

@jmt8706 how was the candela?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MoW with some blueprint coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Undercrown Sungrown


----------



## bearinvt

3+ year old Warped Flor Del Valle from the recent premium pass on a mild afternoon. The snow is not going to last much longer.


----------



## bowhunter444

Last Hunt with the muzzleloader looking to put some meat in a friend's freezer. Smoking an NBK Lizard King









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## deke

55° vs 12° aweek ago. Inspirado White and Hopslam


----------



## Aimless1

Hard to believe we had 20 inch snowfall with 3 foot drifts last weekend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Padron 2000 with some Rwandan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## zcziggy

MoW Puro Authentico and hot tea to start the weekend.


----------



## Fusion

Zino Platinum earlier today


----------



## MFTIC

Happy Friday yall


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Illusione Oneoff


----------



## jmt8706

Rondo said:


> @jmt8706 how was the candela?
> 
> View attachment 320255


Not bad for what it is. Doesn't hold a candle to the AF 858 Candela though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FdLA and coffee of course,,


----------



## Aimless1

Asylum


----------



## MFTIC

Mi Querida








Hanging out with the mistress after some yard work. She's a biggun


----------



## jmt8706

Damp and cloudy new years eve stogie 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

New Years Eve smoke. Year of the Rabbit









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Capa Especial with a cup of Rwandan coffee


----------



## Aimless1

AJ Ramon Allones


----------



## zcziggy

Opus something... Fanciest cigar in my humidor thanks to @Wheels Up . Got an offer for my house and put an offer on a new one in the same day...


----------



## MFTIC

Congrats ziggy! I have a realitor coming over on the 2nd  Really hope things work out in the coming few months


----------



## Aimless1

Congratulations @zcziggy!


----------



## jmt8706

Well, I'll also be looking for a new house this year. Lets hope the stogie gods give us good luck.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Congratulations Zig!!


----------



## Aimless1

AF 8-5-8 Anniversary


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy New Year Y’all, I’m starting it off with a Davidoff Nicaragua and Honduran coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Aimless1

Padilla Artemus


----------



## Ren Huggins

Andalusia bull and armagnac
Happy new year y'all and congrats @zcziggy!!!









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stolen Throne, Three Kingdom’s with some Honduran coffee


----------



## bowhunter444

Mi Querida Black









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Enclave Broadleaf and purple juice... Offer we put on the new house was accepted... I'm moving!


----------



## MFTIC

Trinidad espiritu 







couldn't find anything exciting so stuck with a tried and true


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy New Year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Honduran coffee


----------



## LB Wallace

This was outstanding (last night). Enjoyed it much more than the Signature. Even to the end its original character was present.


----------



## Rondo

Good morning Mr. Cleaver.


----------



## Aimless1

219 CH Las Calaveras


----------



## MFTIC

Cain something


----------



## Ren Huggins

Las Cavaleras 22









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Year of the Rat









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nomad, Trouble Maker with some Honduran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

New World Cameroon and cab
.


----------



## Aimless1

RC Intemperance BA XXI


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowhunter444

Taco Tuesday Barbacoa









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Had this tat earlier


----------



## LB Wallace

Another outstanding Davidoff, not completely sure if I like the Grand Cru more than the Aniversario (still my favorite right now). Really enjoyed this one though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Curivari with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Mil Días and sangue di giuda on a hot night by the swamps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Caveman, Dark Knight with some Bolivian coffee


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Aimless1

Guardian of the Farm Nightwatch


----------



## Acidbluelable

This will be my companion on my drive to work tonight.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Warped Chinchalle









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Jailbait









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Yesterday was my birthday, but the wife and I were enjoying the last of a stomach bug we caught from visiting family. Fun times.

So I’m celebrating 38 trips around the sun today with a few of my favorite things: an OpusX Destino Siglo O ro and Black Lager.

Cheers, y’all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimless1

A belated happy birthday @Wheels Up Nice way to celebrate 

illusione Ultra


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, but the wife and I were enjoying the last of a stomach bug we caught from visiting family. Fun times.
> 
> So I’m celebrating 38 trips around the sun today with a few of my favorite things: an OpusX Destino Siglo O ro and Black Lager.
> 
> Cheers, y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday man!!!!


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy Birthday. No idea what this is.


----------



## MFTIC

Nub Maduro








Happy Birthday Wheels!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wheels Up said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, but the wife and I were enjoying the last of a stomach bug we caught from visiting family. Fun times.
> 
> So I’m celebrating 38 trips around the sun today with a few of my favorite things: an OpusX Destino Siglo O ro and Black Lager.
> 
> Cheers, y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MF Le Bijou with some Guatemalan coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Camacho Tripe Maduro and some weak malbec


----------



## Scap




----------



## jmt8706

@Wheels Up , happy birthday!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Happy birthday @Wheels Up! Hope you had a good one after recovering.

Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AB Tempus


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoya Dark Sumatra with Bolivian coffee


----------



## Fusion

@Wheels Up 
Happy Birthday


----------



## bearinvt

Wheels Up said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, but the wife and I were enjoying the last of a stomach bug we caught from visiting family. Fun times.
> 
> So I’m celebrating 38 trips around the sun today with a few of my favorite things: an OpusX Destino Siglo O ro and Black Lager.
> 
> Cheers, y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday Wheels!


----------



## Aimless1

Archetype Axis Mundi


----------



## Fusion

LFDA Maduro


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## bowhunter444

Happy Birthday @Wheel's up

CH 21'









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

NBK and some local red


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackbird Crow with a cup of Guatemalan coffee


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

CH Sobremesa


----------



## [email protected]

First smoke at the new casa. Opened up The Hive for a random selection.


----------



## Rondo

Many happy returns, Wheels


----------



## mezzaninevii

Had to try one of these because of the great rating, Mission Artelier 1959 Robusto. Nice rich and chocolatey medium strength. Similar cigars would be the Montecristo 1935 Anniversary, or Alec & Bradley Gatekeeper.


----------



## zcziggy

Días de Gloria and Sicilian lemonade.


----------



## bearinvt

Amazon Basin from the victory collection I think so no idea which edition.


----------



## bowhunter444

The Tabernacle









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Aimless1

bowhunter444 said:


> The Tabernacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk



A favorite of mine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Serie V with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Aimless1

A Flores Serie Privada


----------



## Rondo

Hmmm, how did the grinch get that Hershey kiss in his head?


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## Hxt1

Padron Anniversary, been sitting for 7 years or so. Maduro


----------



## MFTIC

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva 








Pared with some vodka mixed drink that I forgot about.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Diesel Delirium with some Bolivian coffee


----------



## Scap

AB Prensado Toro last night.
Really enjoyed that deep raisin-esque flavor and spiciness.


----------



## Aimless1

Cain Daytona


----------



## Rondo

Stolen Throne


----------



## bowhunter444

Stolen throne Phantom Queen at my local lounge









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Burning off some garbage and enjoying a Last Call, courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost if memory serves me correctly.

Happy Saturday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

OG chocolate bar paired with root beer.


----------



## Ren Huggins

EZ Jailbait









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Been wanting to try a CAO for awhile now


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rojas Statement with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## jmt8706

Nub Cameroon










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

DPG Series JJ


----------



## TX Cigar

can't remember what this is or where I got it. But it's good.


----------



## MFTIC

Padron natural


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

La Herencia Cubana and some Bolivian coffee


----------



## Fusion

Pacific Standard


----------



## bearinvt

CH 22


----------



## Ruttin1

Last night. Rocky Patel Edge Barrel Aged Black paired with a little Midwinter Night’s Dram


----------



## Mich_smoker

Punkin pie while rooting for the Rams to help the Lions playoff hopes.


----------



## bowhunter444

El Triunfador









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Ashton Symmetry


----------



## Aimless1




----------



## OneStrangeOne

BLTC Porcelain Deliverance with Guatemalan coffee


----------



## Arry75

Davidoff Nicaragua


----------



## Aimless1

Partagas Legend

A staple in my humidor. Not spectacular. Consistently a good everyday every person cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicaraguan overrun with some Columbian coffee


----------



## Aimless1

Davidoff Signature


----------



## bearinvt

Momento Mori


----------



## Ren Huggins

C&A Venganza









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

AF Double Chateau


----------



## musclecarhunter92

Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve


----------



## bowhunter444

E P Carrillo









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRagic

Nothing yet. It’s 8:20 am here. But I like the way you think.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dissident Soap Box with some Brazilian coffee


----------



## Arry75

Padron 1926 no 1


----------



## Hxt1

Fuente Fuentes Short Story
A bit dry, but a fantastic little firecracker!


----------

